# [Official] BitCoin LiteCoin DigitalCoin and all Crypto Currencies Club And General Information Thread



## ivanlabrie

*! Disclaimer !*

*Don't purchase any ASIC miner expecting a full return on investment, chances are they won't provide a full return, regardless of the miner. But if you're wanting one just for fun, by all means buy one!*
*(This won't apply necessarily to scrypt asics, different ball game altogether but again do your homework)*

*Attention: With recent profitability numbers, you won't be able to mine and get a positive return with power rates higher than 0.1usd kWh, unless you use a GTX 750 Ti or asic setup.*

*Don't rely on people's trading advice without doing your own research, and I mean it. You might incur in financial loss because of people's stupidity or even worse, agendas.

*Welcome to the [Official] Bitcoin, Litecoin, Digitalcoin and all cryptocurrencies club and general information thread! We cover general discussion about cryptocurrencies and mining, as well as trading and investing tips. Feel free to hang out and ask away if you have any doubts. *

Important!

*Don't forget to check out Curecoin, the first cryptocurrency to have a useful byproduct: *https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0 *







*



Spoiler: Mining Information



*Headless linux miner setup guide*
Specialized Debian distro for mining, with monitoring via browser tab - Reccomended!

*Reccomended multiport mining pools*

us.trademybit.com

multipool.us

middlecoin.com

tompool.org

nicehash.com

coinmine.pw

*Good info regarding risers*
What risers to get, what makes a riser good and reliable, and board suggestions HERE.

*SGMiner*

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn
ERE

*Cudaminer / Ccminer*

Here you can find specialized NVIDIA mining software.

It supports a myriad of coins and algorithms and the developer is really active and constantly improving it. Recently he teamed up with a second developer, also named Christian , and they came up with ccminer, a second miner which allows NVIDIA owners to mine x11, qrk, jackpot, fugue, talkcoin, groestl/myr-groestl, and a bunch of algorithms with great performance, often times beating AMD to a pulp with cards that are cheaper and more efficient (GTX 750 Ti).

This is a useful guide for PTS miners.

*Opencl PTS miner*

Here you can find an optimized opencl protoshares mining program. Get them while they are hot!

*arCudaminer*

This is a specialized CUDA accelerated protoshares mining software for ypool.net.

Developer charges a small fee but speed is really good.

*Curecoin folding setup guide for donors*






https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0

*GPU mining guide for Litecoin*
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=117221.0

*CPU mining guides and statistics*




Cpu mining extravaganza: primecoin and protoshares mining statistics
Datacoin pool mining guide
http://datacoin.info/
Noobproof linux XPM solo mining autoconf script
Guide to primecoin cloud pool mining

Memorycoin 2.0 solo mining guide (good for protoshares holders)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If your planning on using Ubuntu 12.04 then you have install these libraries and then paste in your mining info

apt-get update
apt-get install -y git make g++ build-essential libminiupnpc-dev
apt-get install -y libdb++-dev libgmp-dev libssl-dev dos2unix
apt-get install -y libboost1.48-all libboost-chrono1.48-dev
git clone https://github.com/thbaumbach/primecoin
cd ~/primecoin/src
make -f makefile.unix
cd
apt-get install supervisor
mkdir -p /var/log/supervisor
touch /etc/supervisor/conf.d/primecoin.conf
nano /etc/supervisor/conf.d/primecoin.conf
Thanks DiTo from ppcointalk!


Guide to protoshares cloud pool mining

*R9 290X and 290 settings thread*
This guy here was the first to post 290X settings and results, big props for an excellent thread.

*BFGminer*
http://bfgminer.org/

*CG Watcher*
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=185553.0


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CGwatcher is a very handy application that ties with bfgminer to provide the best efficiency while keeping simplicity as well.
A few simple steps:

First fire up CGWatcher, you'll see a popup come up, asking you to configure a profile.

Then point cgwatcher to bfgminer's exe file's location.

I'd start by using the .conf editor to get the miner up and running.

A good way to start is selecting the example.conf file as a template and modify it.

Start by setting up the pool's you're going to be using in this fashion: pool urlort (no http:// needed)

Then just use intensity 13 and define worksize at 256.

Edit the gpu settings to get them to run at stock clocks and define temp targets (or just leave that blank and use afterburner or whatever)

Once you do this you can force a kernel, for btc mining I prefer diablo. For ltc leave blank and look for the scrypt variable and change it to true.

Then proceed to test for ideal thread concurrency value starting at 8192 for most cards (check the charts to find the most common values*) Change this in 256 increments till bfgminer crashes. Then go back down till you see hash rate stops decreasing and pick the lowest stable value with the highest hash rate.

After doing this you're pretty much set, just look at the op to select the ideal coin to mine, or just go to multipool.in, hashco.ws or www.middlecoin.com if you want to auto-mine the most profitable coin and dump it for BTC instantly. You can either deposit all your alts at cryptsy and use the auto-sell (I wouldn't reccomend this, cryptsy is not the safest exchange site out there) or use hashco or middlecoin's auto-trade feature (or just trade the alts yourself!).

I personally use the options under the monitor tab in cgwatcher's main window. Lots of good features here, like restarting the miner if hash rate goes down or a gpu fails or whatever you like.

Good luck and have fun!








Spoiler: Exchanging Information



*All in one online Wallet*
https://coinex.pw/ -- Currently down, use local wallets always, at least for most of your coins, or pool deposits.

*List of Exchanges to trade your coins in*

*Trading tips and info**


www.babypips.com/school
www.investopedia.com
www.tradingview.com
www.bitcoinwisdom.com
www.cryptfolio.com

*Alt coin trading sites*


www.btc-e.com
www.bter.com
www.crypto-trade.com
www.vircurex.com
www.mcxnow.com 
www.cryptsy.com
*BTC for cash sites*

www.localbitcoins.com
www.campbx.com
www.bitstamp.net
www.coinbase.com
www.mtgox.com GOXED :/

*Buy Steam games with your ALT Coins!*
http://www.coingas.com/index.php?route=common/home



*So, how does mining work?*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Disclaimer



Bitcoin mining is not reccomended as it's not so profitable, and dedicated hardware becomes useless faster and impossible to resell as well.








This will be a summary of what is publicly available to view at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin

All you need to know is that your GPU can do math to "mine" Bitcoins, or other cryptocoins and those coins are traded in the world using their own stock exchanges.

Here you can see financial info, use technical analysis tools and check the prices out at any given time:

http://www.bitcoinwisdom.com/
http://bitcoincharts.com/

The rate at which a videocard generates Bitcoins is called a hash-rate.

Here is a chart of how various GPUs stack up:
https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison

An R9 280X makes about 750 Kh/s (Kilo Hash per second) while a GTX780 makes about 570-630 Kh/s making it inferior cost to performance wise for this type of compute work, unless you already have one of course. The lesser Nvidia cards are even worse for this.

Ok now, you can use that rate to estimate how many Bitcoins your Videocard can make (mining other alt coins and trading them for bitcoin) using the following online calculators:

http://www.dustcoin.com
http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
http://www.coinchoose.com
*To get the process started, you need several things (Make sure to remember all your passwords and usernames!):*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(A) You need a Mining Client that manages the "mining process".
There are 5 main options: GUI Miner scrypt, cgminer, bfgminer, cudaminer and cpu mined coins and their programs.

I'd reccomend starting with cpu mining, everyone of us has a capable cpu...and most of us run them overclocked.








Head to www.beeeeer.org or ptsweb.beeeeer.org to get started. Lots of info in the links found there.

You can try VPS cloud mining too, but that's a little more advanced. (in case you don't own a decent cpu but you do own a credit card...) You can rent vcpus and use free trials to get you started and find the best performing vps service.
My favorite is Windows Azure and hpcloud.com, both have free trials and an excellent service.
For rental, I'd reccomend comparing those to the rates found at www.warriorvps.com, they offer 4770 equipped vps servers.

For gpu mining, a simple way to start is GUI Miner since it's the easiest.
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=150331.0

Download it.

(B) Next you need a proper compute driver for AMD videocard to do the work before you start: AMD Stream SDK it's called. Latest version is 2.9 (but I reccomend 2.8 for cards like a 7970 or older):

http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/

You can also try this modded 13.11 driver by our mate Blameless: http://www.sendspace.com/file/7kiiv4
Helps when you want to game on the mining rig from time to time, and also fixes problems related to crossfire and powerplay. (at the cost of increased idle power consumption and heat)

(C) You need a Wallet (think of this as your bank account), where you store ALL your bitcoins that you mine/trade.

You can use a Wallet from the desktop application such as this one:
http://bitcoin.org/
^ This has very low fees. If you encrypt this wallet, write down the password or you won't be able to ever get those coins back

Or use another wallet online such as www.blockchain.info

I like to use both to diversify, sometimes it's useful to separate your coins or even try paper wallets for cold storage. More about those here: http://blockchain.info/wallet/paper-tutorial

(D) Now the GUI Miner Client let's you attach yourself to various pools that mine alt coins together. Think of this like a bunch of factories that make the coins. It's too difficult to mine on your own so what happens is you team up many computers in the world and mine together. That allows us to generate bitcoins faster. The process is done automatically but the mining is done collectively and we get rewarded.

You need to register at your pool of choice, where you setup up your username and password and account. Each videocard in a system is called a "worker". For each new videocard in a system, you may or may not set up a separate worker unit: • Register your workers. It's useful to use separate workers for monitoring purposes.

Ok so now you have the GUI Miner (What helps you mine), the SDK Stream driver (what the videocard needs), the Bitcoin wallet (your bitcoin "storage/bank" account) and you have created Pool mining accounts.

What happens after is you can keep mining and put a threshold for how many coins you want to keep in the pool site before they get transferred to you, OR you can pay it out immediately to your Wallet or exchange site wallet (such as coinex.pw or a desktop for any given coin).

After you mine you can decide if it's a good idea to trade the coins for bitcoin or not. If you think it's a good time to sell, check the stock prices:
http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/mtgoxUSD.html

You can then either transfer the $ to your bank using the various btc to cash services posted earlier.

These are all the ways to convert Bitcoins into real dollars. You can sell them directly for the currency in the country you live in using any of these:
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Selling_bitcoins

OR you can also just convert them to gift cards say using BTCBuy.info. All you'd do is similar to a bank wire transfer. You'll transfer the Bitcoins from your Bitcoin Wallet to the Payee's Bitcoin Wallet Address. 2-3 hours later you'll get a gift card with the amount that you paid in bitcoins.

You can even trade bitcoins for items or things:
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Trade#Electronics
https://www.spendbitcoins.com/



Any Questions or concerns please feel free to ask me in thread or by Pm.

*Have any information to Add to the Op? Please feel free to PM all information is always welcome!*

*Alt Coins*

*DigitalCoin*







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Digitalcoin is meant to be a simple currency that keeps its value well and does not experience as much volatility as some other crypto currencies. This regard for stability is inherent in the design. It is optimized for performance and is one of the fastest ways to send and receive transactions in the world.

What It Is
-A digital currency
-A means to store value
-A fast method to send and receive money(almost instant)
-Transparent and open source
-Fair

Exchanges
1. Cryptsy.com
2. Crypto-trade.com

Related Sites
Main
Website: digitalcoin.co
Forum: http://digitalcoin.co/forum/
Wiki: http://www.dgcwiki.com/index.php?title=Main_Page

Supporting:
Online Wallet: https://coinex.pw
Marketplace: http://dgcmarket.com/index.php
Advertising platform: http://digiclick.co
Online exchange Project: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=277241.0
Block Explorers: http://dgc.cryptocoinexplorer.com | http://dgc.p2pool.nl/chain/Digitalcoin
Statistics: http://dgc.p2pool.nl/stats/
Wallet generator: http://digitalcoin.co/paperwallet.html

Related Threads
Fountain(free coin): https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=212396.0
Advertising exchange: http://digitalcoin.co/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16&p=45#p45

Specifications
Algorithm: Scrypt

Block Time: 20 seconds - Enough time to minimize orphans but still provide almost instant transactions.

Difficulty: Starts at 0.00024414 - It will take 6-8 difficulty adjustments (or ~13000 blocks) to reach desired difficulty of 1. It re-targets quickly to adjust to the environment, so stability should not be much of an issue. Miners should also find the system adjusts fast enough to be up to date, but not so fast as to make the environment unpredictable and unstable. 6 hours is target time. Every 1080 blocks(6 hours @ 20 seconds per block), the network scales the difficulty accordingly. Example: If target is 6 hours and it took 3 hours to find 1080 blocks, difficulty will increase 200%.

Reward: 20 coins per block, halved every 3 years - Consistent rewards encourage miners to support the network long term. Loyalty is rewarded. This also reduces volatility by setting the foundation on a stable path. Due to the fair launch policy, block rewards will grow in value until they reach the 20 coins per block reward. More details below. 4730400 blocks total.

Coin cap: 200 million.

Block confirmations: 5.

Fair Launch
Block
1080 - Difficulty up until here is 0.00024414. Block reward of 2.

2160 - Difficulty up until here is 0.00024414. Block reward of 1.

3240 - Difficulty up until here is 0.00097656. Block reward of 2.

4320 - Difficulty up until here is 0.00390624. Block reward of 5.

5400 - Difficulty up until here is 0.01562496. Block reward of 8

6480 - Difficulty up until here is 0.06249984. Block reward of 11.

7560 - Difficulty up until here is 0.24999936. Block reward of 14

8640 - Difficulty up until here is 0.98165069. Block reward of 17.

Difficulty will then rise to 1 and the block rewards to 20. The purpose of this is to give a period of time for miners to know about digitalcoin before others can mine too much of it and cause hoarding. The figures above can shift depending on the hash power of the network to smooth the difficulty rise to ~1 level.

Quick Start
Download the wallet and follow step 1 from the Solo Mining guide. Both found below.

That will get you connected to the network and synchronize your wallet.

Screenshot
Screenshot of the first software build:

Developers
Everyone is welcome to contribute to digitalcoin in any way. If you have expertise that you would like to contribute, please contact me. A stable network providing regularly near instantaneous transactions has potential for many exciting implementations.

Solo mining
1. Create a file called digitalcoin.conf and put it in the root directory of your digitalcoin files(Example Windows 7/8: C -> Users -> Username->Appdata
->Roaming->digitalcoin). *In windows, choose save as All files in Notepad to save it with a .conf extension.

Sample digitalcoin.conf contents:

COPY BELOW THIS LINE
rpcuser=yourusername
rpcpassword=yourpassword
server=1
addnode=24.138.46.123
addnode=76.79.201.54
addnode=198.245.60.126
addnode=93.186.200.124
addnode=107.20.222.119
STOP COPYING ABOVE THIS LINE

(COMMENT: Forward port 7999 in your router firewall and/or software firewalls and send me your IP if you would like to be added to the nodes.)

2. Mine with the digitalcoin-qt wallet by launching it, navigating to Mining and putting in the username(rpcuser), and password(rpcpassword) you chose above. For port number, use 7998. The server will be the local IP of your machine, oftentimes localhost also works in the server field.

Alternatively, mine with cgminer using a .bat file or a modified shortcut command line.

To do so, use the following command line:

cgminer.exe -scrypt -I 11 -s 1 -expiry 1 -queue 0 -g 1 -o 127.0.0.1:7998 -u 1 -p 1

Please note 127.0.0.1:7998 is one possible local IP and yours can be different. 7998 is the local port the rpc miner listens on.

Forward port 7999 if you would like more incoming connections.

Pool mining
To connect to a pool, use the same command line above, but substitute the pool IP for the local IP.

Example: cgminer.exe -scrypt -I 11 -s 1 -expiry 1 -queue 0 -g 1 -o EXAMPLEPOOL.COM -u username -p worker.password

Pools will often post optimal settings so make sure to check those.

Pools

Underlined pools directly support the digitalcoin development foundation.

Pushpool:
http://digitalcoinpool.com - ethought | 1% | getwork, stratum | PPLNS | Nuremberg, Germany (HETZNER)
http://digitalcoin.scryptmining.com - nearmiss | 2% | stratum | PPS | New York, NY, United States (ServerStack)
http://dgc.cryptocoinmine.com - dreamwatcher | 1% | LP, stratum | PPLNS | Dallas, TX ,United States (SoftLayer)
http://digi.cryptcoins.net - MarKusRomanus | 0% | stratum | PPLNS | Quakertown, PA, United States (Verizon)
http://dgc.coinmine.pl - feeleep | 0% | stratum | PPLNS | Lodz, Poland (IWACOM)
http://digicoinpool.com - BigVern | 2% | getwork | PPLNS | San Antonio, TX, United States (Rackspace)
http://digitalize.bounceme.net - akabane | 1% | stratum | PPS | Paris, France (OVH)
http://dgc.epools.org - erundook | 1.5% | stratum | Prop. | Bucharest, Romania (Voxility)

P2pool:
http://p2pool-dgc.com:9500 - fenican | 1% | Ashburn, VA, United States (Amazon)
http://pool.bounceme.net:24397 - akabane | 0% | Paris, France (OVH)
http://95.211.25.2:24397 - akabane | 0% | Amsterdam, Netherlands (LeaseWeb)
http://p2pool.dsync.net:21111 - x3maniac | 0% | Yaphank, NY, United States (Optimum)
http://dgc.xpool.net:8810 - CartmanSPC | 1% | Irvine, CA, United States (SAVVIS)
http://p2poolmining.org:8001- schnebi | 1% | Cologne, Germany (HostEurope)
http://gldmine.info:9788 - schlopper | 1% | Quebec, Montreal, Canada (Protected.CA)
http://s01.plurapool.com:24397 - plurapool | 1% | Atlanta, GA, United States (Namecheap)
http://next.afraid.org:8119 - faraway | 2% | Paris, France (Free)
http://pool.1nusa.org:8119 - faraway | 2% | Portland, OR, United States (Amazon)
http://208.117.43.200:5400 - Decagrog | 0.5% | Chicago, USA (Geekstorage)
http://mineallcoins.com:19327 - napoleon2121 | 1% | Paris, France (OVH)

Start a Pool Options:
1. You can use the digitalcoin P2pool fork by akabane. Links: Github Repo | More Info

Download
Github: https://github.com/baritus/digitalcoinSource
Windows wallet executable: Download from Mega
Windows wallet executable git: https://github.com/baritus/digitalcoinQT
Mac wallet: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3lrk5gb7cyegc4w/Digitalcoin-Qt-0.6.3.0-Mac.zip

Games
1. Buy steam games for DGC: http://coingas.com
2. Dice: http://www.dgcdice.com
3. BitGrenade: http://www.bitgrenade.net/?coin_display=6
4. Slot Machine: http://alt-co.in/slots.php
5. Seal bomb: http://sealbomb.com

Donate for Development
DGC: DHgXvhswV9j3t9VTKu1QfAu6kYM1HHD5sJ
BTC: 1nkS5HuqfjDMRNtC7hpaKxzx1uq4Znoc4

Your donations increase the value of digitalcoin. We need donations to:
- Increase the value of digitalcoin
- Keep development going
- Fund new development
- Support efforts to expand digitalcoin's availability
- Run various services: domain, hosting, etc.
- Offer rewards for integrating digitalcoin into useful applications

Troubleshooting
Wallet:
If you have any wallet download, block chain, or any other issue with the connections, try the following first:
In your digitalcoin folder in AppData, delete everything but digitalcoin.conf and wallet.dat(backup whole folder just for safety). Edit digitalcoin.conf and make addnode=24.138.46.123 as your only node, relaunch. After one launch, your client should build a peer list with only good nodes. Forward port 7999 if you have no/low incoming connections.



*LiteCoin*







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What is Litecoin?
Litecoin is a cryptocurrency that uses an alternative, memory hard hashing algorithm called scrypt that was devised by mathematics' prodigy Colin Percival. The algorithm utilizes SHA256 and a stream function called salsa20 to force devices that mine it to either use a lot of memory or use dramatically more ALU cycles to perform a hash. With the parameters used in Litecoin's implementation of scrypt (N = 1024; p = 1; r = 1), each thread uses approximately 64-128 KB depending on the settings for lookup_gap and thread_concurrency in the mining program when mining with a GPU. Because GPUs have such fast memory (bandwidth in the hundreds of GB/s) and roughly 128-512 KB of RAM per stream processor, they are ideal for mining Litecoin. This requirement for fast memory in order to mine quickly results in Litecoin being FPGA and ASIC resistant; although ASICs may one day come out for Litecoin, they are not expected to garner the same performance increases as for Bitcoin (two orders of magnitude more efficient).

*Mining Litecoin*

The major factor which impacts hash rate/hardware errors is the thread_concurrency. The second most important factor for some cards is the ratio of core speed to memory speed. Typically optimum values of thread_concurrency are a multiple of 64 and vary per card and per card family (see below). The (core speed/memory speed) quotient should be 0.8 or less for 5xxx/6xxx cards and 0.7 or less for most 7xxx/r9 280X cards. R9 290 and 290X use bigger TC values, but you would have to do your own testing to find the sweetspot. Some evidence suggests that different 7xxx cards may have different ideal core:memory clock ratios, too.

5xxx series cards
Use cgminer.
Command line to run:
Code:

cgminer --scrypt -o http://yourpool.comort -u username -p password --thread-concurrency ???? -I 18 -g 1 -w 256

You can use pretty much any thread_concurrency between 1536 and 8192 that is a multiple of 64. Some people recommend using 4 or 5 * the number of SPs. You can find those in the table here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evergreen_(GPU_family) (1st number in core config)

Recommended thread concurrencies for
57xx cards: 2368-4096 (3200 is common)
58xx cards: 4096-8192 (5600, 7168, and 8000 are common)
5970 card: 4096-8192 (5632 or 8000 are common)

6xxx series cards
Use cgminer.
Command line to run:
Code:

cgminer --scrypt -o http://yourpool.comort -u username -p password --thread-concurrency ???? -I 18 -g 1 -w 256

You can use pretty much any thread_concurrency between 1536 and 8192 that is a multiple of 64. Some people recommend using 4 or 5 * the number of SPs. You can find those in the table here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Islands_(GPU_family) (1st number in core config)

Recommended thread concurrencies for
67xx cards: 2368-4096 (3200 is common)
68xx cards: 3008-6144 (4800 is common)
69xx cards: 4096-8192 (5600, 7168, and 8000 are common)
6990 card: 4096-8192 (5632 or 8000 are common)

7xxx series cards
Use reaper or cgminer versions 2.11.3 and up (see update below). Set thread_concurrency to somewhere slightly below 64 * bus_width_of_card_in_bits. So, for a 7950, that would be 64 * 384 = 24576; ideal values are 21712 or 24000. Find your bus width here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Islands_(GPU_family)

To find the optimum thread_concurrency for your card, you will need to search above and below this estimate ideal value and see what is fastest.

If you'd like to use reaper, follow the steps below.

Make reaper.conf the following:
Code:

kernel reaper.cl
save_binaries yes
enable_graceful_shutdown no
long_polling yes
platform 0
device 0
# device 1
# device 2
# device 3

mine litecoin

device ? must be added for every card you have to avoid using the CPU as well to mine. Make sure when reaper starts that it states that the CPU platform is disabled. CPU mining does not work correctly and may actually slow down GPU mining with reaper.

Example configuration (550kh/s, 7950) of litecoin.conf:
Code:

host yourpool.com ### Do not add http://!!
port 8344
user username
pass password

protocol litecoin

worksize 256
vectors 1
aggression 20
threads_per_gpu 1
sharethreads 32
lookup_gap 2
gpu_thread_concurrency 21712

Save litecoin.conf and run reaper.exe.

The 7xxx series can be tricky, for instance the 7770 seems to have an optimum thread concurrency of 8000 and works fine with cgminer and an intensity of 16 (nets 191kh/s with those settings). The 79xx cards should be amenable to the configuration above and are the fastest possible cards you can mine with.

Optimal thread concurrencies for 7xxx family:
7770: 8000 (200 kh/s, aggression 19)
7850: ????
7870: 15360 (400 kh/s, aggression 19)
7950: 21712 or 24000 (~575 kh/s)
7970 (cgminer): 22392 (~700 kh/s can be obtained with a core/memory ratio of 0.57)
7970 (reaper): 20992, 21712, or 24000 (~
7750: ????
7770: 8000 (200 kh/s, aggression 19)
7850: ????
7870: 15360 (400 kh/s, aggression 19)
7950: 21712 or 24000 (~575 kh/s)
7970 (cgminer): 22392 (~700 kh/s can be obtained with a core/memory ratio of 0.57) or 8192 (-g 2 -w 256 -I 13)
7970 (reaper): 20992, 21712, or 24000 (~650 kh/s can be obtained with reaper and core/memory ratio of 0.57, e.g. 900 MHz core and 1580 MHz memory. Over 725 KH/s can be achieved with memory overvolting.)

If reaper crashes periodically on a single card, use the following python script to keep it alive (starts reaper, runs for two hours, shuts it down, then restarts it):
Code:

import os, subprocess, time

while True:
print("Starting reaper...")
p = subprocess.Popen("C:\\Users\\my-pc\\Desktop\\reaper\\reaper.exe")
time.sleep(7200)
print("Terminating reaper...")
p.terminate()
time.sleep(10)

cgminer versions 2.11.3 and up can be used to mine with high thread concurrencies now. Follow these instructions:
WINDOWS: Open console and type
Code:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

Now, close the console (it will not work if you open cgminer in the same window). Open cgminer using a .bat or a new console, high thread concurrencies will now work.

LINUX: Open terminal and type
Code:

export GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100

Now high thread concurrencies should work in cgminer.

*TABLE OF USER REPORTED HASH RATES AND SETTINGS*
https://github.com/litecoin-project/litecoin/wiki/Mining-hardware-comparison

*CARD MEMORY SPEED SETTINGS*
Usually it is most effective to have the memory speed of the card equal to or greater than the core clock speed. For some cards this is more important than others, but this is generally true. From experimental data for a 7770, a (core speed)/(memory speed) ratio of 0.7 or less is recommended.

*HETEROGENEOUS MIXTURES OF CARDS*
CGMINER: Use a comma to separate thread-concurrency values, eg. --thread-concurrency 3200,8000. Values correspond to the card number in zeroeth order.
REAPER: Run multiple instances of reaper. To do this, clone the folder and then add "device x" to reaper.conf, where x is the number for the card in zeroeth order.

*RAM REQUIREMENTS ON-MOTHERBOARD*
The equivalent amount of system RAM as for the sum of all the vRAM used by the GPUs is required when mining with reaper. For instance, 3x 5970s mining with thread_concurrency values of 8000 each would require 3x 500MB = 1500MB system ram (plus additional RAM for the OS). The memory requirements for 7xxx cards are also higher because of larger thread_concurrency values, for instance a thread_concurrency of 24000 means 1.5GB system RAM per card is required.

*THREADS PER GPU*
Some people state that increased hash rates are experienced upon increasing the number of threads per GPU in 5xxx series cards (-g # in cgminer or threads_per_gpu # in reaper). That has not been my experience with 6xxx or 7xxx cards, but you can try it and see if it helps out your hash rate.

*STRATUM LTC MINING*
Supported by some pools (ltcmine.ru, notroll.in, coinotron.com) in order to reduce the number of stales. Typical results moving from JSON getwork to stratum is a reduction in stales from 1.5% to 0.5%. If you use reaper, you need to use a fork which is available here and a stratum proxy. Stratum mining works with cgminer for versions 2.10.3 and up using the "-o stratum+tcp://yourpool.comort" command.

*POOL MINING*
Go here and pick one: https://github.com/litecoin-project/litecoin/wiki/Comparison-of-mining-pools






*Other Links*

*Stilt's Custom Mining BIOSes / Fix for poor 7900/R9 280X hashrates*


----------



## Hokies83

Ive got 11 7950s and 2 7850s Mining right now.

My Main system is having issues right now so that will be down here soon.

Ive also ordered afew 5 g/hs Asic machines that im still waiting to be sent.


----------



## Krusher33

You've had this ready and waiting haven't ya? LOL


----------



## PR-Imagery

But what exactly is it "mining"? What is the data that its calculating?

I've ran my hardware occasionally but its totally not worth it for me; nice that they've finally allowed discussion on here.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh I see. I wish I knew about this "secret" club. I've just started a couple of months ago on my 7970. Only did it a couple of days though. Made $5 worth of Bitcoins over 2 days. Seeing that I was doing 700 Mhps, and others doing 300k Mhps, and I'm only doing .01% of the pool... just didn't seem worth it.

I've started it up again yesterday and the past 24 hours I've earned .02 bitcoins. I'm feeling discouraged yet again by the .01% pool.

It's like the rich guys can get richer faster or something.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> hokies , what is your opinion on this card as a miner or do you have prefer a different one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


For mining BTC it is all about your Core clock.

So once again it comes down to Luck / cooling

Id just get the cheapest card / best cooler you can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> But what exactly is it "mining"? What is the data that its calculating?
> I've ran my hardware occasionally but its totally not worth it for me; nice that they've finally allowed discussion on here.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin

Think of it as folding but getting paid to fold.

In a pool all Miners hash rate Mines the block a Bit coin block has 25 bit coins in it.

When the block is solved the 25 bit coins is Distributed among everybody in the pool based on how many shares you have mined.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> umm, not to be the kid who everyone hates, but i dont think Bit/LiteCoin discussion isnt allowed on ocn.
> being honest, i am doing litecoin too but still


http://www.overclock.net/t/1398189/overclock-net-welcomes-bitcoin/0_50#post_20130506








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> So i belong here too.
> 
> You should add cgminer on OP is the best right now.


Ivan is our CG miner Pro waiting for him to pop in here and give the info on that


----------



## Derp

Any numbers on how cheap your power needs to be to make this worthwhile? I'm worried about paying back what I earn mining to my power company







.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Any numbers on how cheap your power needs to be to make this worthwhile? I'm worried about paying back what I earn mining to my power company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I pay around 11 cents per kW/h and make plenty of profit.


----------



## grunion

6x 7970s
6x 7870s
2x 6850s

Been mining for over 2 years, BTCGuild.
Cash in pocket ~9k....

I have not purchased new HW since I began mining, BTC has paid for everything since my initial 5870s.

The Friday before the great $266 peak I had sold 10 for $169









And I haven't killed any HW yet


----------



## Atomfix

Still downloading the AMD Stream SDK, can't wait to start mining!!









Can a ATI X1300 Mine? or even a ATI 4830 also?


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Still downloading the AMD Stream SDK, can't wait to start mining!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can a ATI X1300 Mine? or even a ATI 4830 also?


No, and it wouldn't be worth the power consumption to try. 7 series or bust.


----------



## Hokies83

Id say anything over 35 cent per KW would = zero profit

And not really worth doing if it is 20c per KW or above.

Asic Machines are a go to they use like 60 watts and do 5000 mh/s up to 150.000 mh/s

Another road to go would be HD 7790s they sip power and do 350 mh/s and are very cheap... Snagging 4 of them could pay off in a month or 2 of mining.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Should i bother mining if it not 24/7? More like 15/7? Also electricity is free.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Should i bother mining if it not 24/7? More like 15/7? Also electricity is free.


I'd say go for it. Any mining you do with free electricity is basically free money.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Should i bother mining if it not 24/7? More like 15/7? Also electricity is free.


Yes it is a must.

Run it while your asleep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> geeze what is your elec bill like


250$ a month 11cent per kw.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> 6x 7970s
> 6x 7870s
> 2x 6850s
> 
> Been mining for over 2 years, BTCGuild.
> Cash in pocket ~9k....
> 
> I have not purchased new HW since I began mining, BTC has paid for everything since my initial 5870s.
> 
> The Friday before the great $266 peak I had sold 10 for $169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I haven't killed any HW yet


dont think thats gonna continue to pay off. if one 7970 pulls around 700 Mhash/s one of these http://www.bitcoinx.com/bitcoin-mining-hardware/ will grant a ton more and safe energy


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Lets say i spend 500€ on a GPU to just farm bitcoins in a rig where other parts are salvaged (i could pull this off almost for free) how long untill i would make some actual profit? or do i need a "balanced system" for optimal mining?
> Just give me a rough estimation i know power consumption is key, but i like rough


What does 500E buy? buying new or used?

7950 is a great bang for the buck.

a 7790 is the best Hash rate per power ratio.

You can check here.

http://dustcoin.com/mining

7970 does about 680 mh/s @ 1150mhz

a 7950 does 600mh/s at 1200mhz

a 7790 does 350 mh/s at 1175mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> dont think thats gonna continue to pay off. if one 7970 pulls around 700 Mhash/s one of these http://www.bitcoinx.com/bitcoin-mining-hardware/ will grant a ton more and safe energy


Waiting list is very long. Ive ordered afew of them in Feb 2013 and still do not have mine.

The thing about gpu mining is ALT coins.. so far staff has only gave the ok to Bitcoin talk...

So if they ok is given on " General mining " i will talk alt coins... With gpus there is more money to be made in Script mining Asics cannot script mine... You then can exchange the alt coin for bit coins and buy / sell trade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo85*
> 
> man where was this the other day when i was getting errors using guiminer (still am btw). I'll elaborate more when i get home from work


Alot of the times the pool is just down.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> if you pay more than 0.25 -0.30 for a kw/h then its not worth it. Probably you will not make profit.
> 
> Now a single 7970 do around 700-750 with cgminer
> 
> Without the power cost its 0.69-0.7 BTC ~ 82 $


It's somewhere around 0.1 for kw/h here. What's what do you mean by "0.69-0.7 BTC" 0.69 bit coins? In what time preiod? im a bit of an noob, even tho i've done some research


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> It's somewhere around 0.1 for kw/h here. What's what do you mean by "0.69-0.7 BTC" 0.69 bit coins? In what time preiod? im a bit of an noob, even tho i've done some research


Per month.That means if you mine with a 7970 24/7 you will make 80 dollars more or less. Your electricity is cheap. You are fine.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Per month.That means if you mine with a 7970 24/7 you will make 80 dollars more or less. Your electricity is cheap. You are fine.


Damn! I might actually get this done
Would dual cards with CF or without improve a lot?
Does the other system effect much? Like CPU and ram? I know i should get good efficent PSU


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Damn! I might actually get this done
> Would dual cards with CF or without improve a lot?
> Does the other system effect much? Like CPU and ram? I know i should get good efficent PSU


My 3770k at 5.1ghz only does 5.1 mh/s lol there pretty worthless.

Add as many cards as you like..

You can run them in 4x it does not matter for mining They do not need to be in X fire to mine..

You could run 4 7990s on one board and all would mine.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Damn! I might actually get this done
> Would dual cards with CF or without improve a lot?
> Does the other system effect much? Like CPU and ram? I know i should get good efficent PSU


No you only need gpu core clock nothing else. Downclock your memory.

I had 4 7970s with a formula iv + 965 be. Even if you run your gpu from a pcie x4 it doesnt matter.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> dont think thats gonna continue to pay off. if one 7970 pulls around 700 Mhash/s one of these http://www.bitcoinx.com/bitcoin-mining-hardware/ will grant a ton more and safe energy


Just a FYI, I only pay utilities for 2 7870s and 1 7970s.
All other HW is mining elsewhere, but yeah the ASICs are definitely on my radar.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> My 3770k at 5.1ghz only does 5.1 mh/s lol there pretty worthless.
> 
> Add as many cards as you like..
> 
> You can run them in 4x it does not matter for mining They do not need to be in X fire to mine..
> 
> You could run 4 7990s on one board and all would mine.


I might be a bit lazy right now just asking here, but let's say i got like an ancient PC put together from salvaged parts, maybe even ddr2 memory and all that good stuff, would they hold back my 7970 or 7950 mining?


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I might be a bit lazy right now just asking here, but let's say i got like an ancient PC put together from salvaged parts, maybe even ddr2 memory and all that good stuff, would they hold back my 7970 or 7950 mining?


No, not really, as long as the system could run the cards. GPU compute doesn't utilize very much bandwidth, so it would be fine on a PCIe 2.0. I believe 7970s can run just fine on the old spec, so you should be good to go.


----------



## Artur

I might get into BitCoin mining









I've got a 6990 currently, and the great deal is that electricity is *free* at my place... (weird trouble between the landlord and the electric company, not sure how much it shall last).
Given this awesome advantage, what do you recommend? 

Thanks for the advice!

PS: I've also got a 6850 btw. Are these cards enough to make anything decent, or do you suggest something else?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> THIS.
> 
> Litecoin is ASIC-proof at the moment due to the memory use. At current rates you make 20%-30% more over BTC.


Well they have only said ok To bit coin as far as i know.

I will use this thread as general information for all coins once the ok is given.

Digicoin Litecoin terracoin etc.

When starting out throwing all these coins at somebody could very easily confuse them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Pretty much me. 38 cents for anything over 1000kwh, 24cents over 700kwh.
> My average as it is with folding and boincing 1 week a month on my 7970 or 580s is around 1200kwhs for the household (or around $550)
> 
> Are there any confirmed power usage for those asic units? One the smaller units could definitely be a possibility for those with high power costs


Yah if you are interested in mining id look at Asic machines.

You can check Ebay for them.. People sell there " pre order " places for an inflated price.


----------



## farmdve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Asics have been going to "hit" for a while now.


This time they are coming. Some numbers are startling like a difficulty of 700m in December, or other numbers such as 1200TH/s more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> thats not very much... Thanks for the info, il just build a suitable rig in the fall after i complete my main rig rebuild.
> 
> Last question, does mining use alot of bandwidth a month, like what would be the avg monthly total? MB?? GB??


With the recent Stratum mining protocol, Bitcoin mining uses even less bandwidth.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> This time they are coming. Some numbers are startling like a difficulty of 700m in December, or other numbers such as 1200TH/s more.
> With the recent Stratum mining protocol, Bitcoin mining uses even less bandwidth.


I'm not worried. There will always be some other type of coin such as litecoin.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Mining on different pools does not change your income that much. I would say stick with the pool that has the bigger mining base.


Mining on the pool charges lowest fees and most stable is usualy the best i been using btcguild pps i know the fee is 7.5% but my income is steady does not jump up and down like ppln or dgm.


----------



## farmdve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I'm not worried. There will always be some other type of coin such as litecoin.


While true that Litecoin's scrypt hash function is secure for now, it might not be for long.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Mining on the pool charges lowest fees and most stable is usualy the best i been using btcguild pps i know the fee is 7.5% but my income is steady does not jump up and down like ppln or dgm.


That's pretty much what I meant. The pool that is stable and does not take alot of your bitcoins is the best bet. Look for the larger pools then go check out their fees.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's pretty high. Bitminter is 1.5% currently.


bitminter uses ppln those can use lower fees cause less risk for the pool same with dgm pps has to use a higher fee cause the huge risk alot of pools have went under with pps cause of bad luck.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's pretty high. Bitminter is 1.5% currently.
> 
> 
> 
> bitminter uses ppln those can use lower fees cause less risk for the pool same with dgm pps has to use a higher fee cause the huge risk alot of pools have went under with pps cause of bad luck.
Click to expand...

Can you translate that to "Bitcoins for dummies" language please?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Can you translate that to "Bitcoins for dummies" language please?


PPLNS involves variance: If the pool is lucky, you can earn a lot more than normal. If it's unlucky, you will earn a lot less. In the long run (a few months or more), you can expect to earn approximately 5% more using PPLNS compared to PPS. But if a pool has a long run of bad luck you could see days where you make hardly nothing. PPS will keep you a steady income but you pay a higher fee and its more risk for the pool when bad luck happens ozcoin just recently had to remove pps cause of bad luck and being in debt to miners over 700 coins.


----------



## Atomfix

I've got Armory loaded up and it says synchronizing with network, (8 Hours) but it hasn't moved!!







Should I just quit the Armory client and load up the main Bitcoin Client and just let it update through there first then load armory back up after it's done?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I've got Armory loaded up and it says synchronizing with network, (8 Hours) but it hasn't moved!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just quit the Armory client and load up the main Bitcoin Client and just let it update through there first then load armory back up after it's done?


You can just let it Sync if funds are sent to it while it is syncing they will show up when it is done it is no issue.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You can just let it Sync if funds are sent to it while it is syncing they will show up when it is done it is no issue.


First time using Bitcoin, it says it's 148 weeks behind synchronization with the network.


----------



## farmdve

Which is normal. In fact, this process can take several days(no kidding).


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> Which is normal. In fact, this process can take several days(no kidding).


I've just realized it runs like a p2p server, if that's the case, it's only going to download the blockchain the fastest when it's morning


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I've just realized it runs like a p2p server, if that's the case, it's only going to download the blockchain the fastest when it's morning


Takes about a day on a decent connection.


----------



## watterrbottle

I'm no expert on this, but with the new butterfly labs units actually shipping out, wouldn't the difficulty of bitcoins skyrocket? Not to mention even more difficulty added due to the recent creation and popularity of this thread (2116 Active Users (759 Members and 1357 Guests).

Wouldn't this ultimately kill GPU mining?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watterrbottle*
> 
> I'm no expert on this, but with the new butterfly labs units actually shipping out, wouldn't the difficulty of bitcoins skyrocket? Not to mention even more difficulty added due to the recent creation and popularity of this thread (2116 Active Users (759 Members and 1357 Guests).
> 
> Wouldn't this ultimately kill GPU mining?


1 Thread no lol.

There is BTC Or Bitcoins " Which is like the USD of crypto currency" then there are Alt which can be traded for Bit coins on exchanges.

The info on Alt coins is in the OP and will be added to more and more.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Which Miner are you using?
> 
> Only one i know that likes Memory is CG miner.
> 
> The rest use 0 memory and only core clock.


Do you know of any good miners that I could try whilst I wait for the blockchain to download?


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I've got my 7970 overclocked to 1125 MHz core/1750 MHz memory. I'm only getting 570 kh/s Litecoin mining at the moment. I've heard of 7970s achieving 700 kh/s. Anyone want to help me reach 700 kh/s?
> 
> My 7970 does about 660 MH/s Bitcoin mining. However, at 0.02 BTC/day if I run it 24/7, I don't think it's worth it. Plus, Litecoin is more profitable at the moment... source is here. https://www.coinotron.com/coinotron/AccountServlet?action=home
> 
> 
> 
> Which Miner are you using?
> 
> Only one i know that likes Memory is CG miner.
> 
> The rest use 0 memory and only core clock.
Click to expand...

For Litecoin mining, I'm using GUIminer-scrypt, which uses cgminer. For Bitcoin mining, I'm using 50miner, which uses cgminer.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> For Litecoin mining, I'm using GUIminer-scrypt, which uses cgminer. For Bitcoin mining, I'm using 50miner, which uses cgminer.


What dat settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Do you know of any good miners that I could try whilst I wait for the blockchain to download?


Gui miner is the most easy by far id suggest learning that one first.

CG miner seems to be the fastest.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I've got my 7970 overclocked to 1125 MHz core/1750 MHz memory. I'm only getting 570 kh/s Litecoin mining at the moment. I've heard of 7970s achieving 700 kh/s. Anyone want to help me reach 700 kh/s?
> 
> My 7970 does about 660 MH/s Bitcoin mining. However, at 0.02 BTC/day if I run it 24/7, I don't think it's worth it. Plus, Litecoin is more profitable at the moment... source is here. https://www.coinotron.com/coinotron/AccountServlet?action=home


You have to play with the thread concurrency value, intensity and number of threads.
What miner are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Do you know of any good miners that I could try whilst I wait for the blockchain to download?


Download guiminer-scrypt and mine litecoins, or use 50btc.com's miner. You don't need to have an up to date wallet to mine there.


----------



## Faster_is_better

What are those ASIC miners made from? Are they just a specialized processor or what?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What are those ASIC miners made from? Are they just a specialized processor or what?


Precisely. They are custom silicon which only handles instructions necessary for bitcoin mining. They are mostly vaporware so I wouldn't buy one if I were you. Here is a quick summary of ASIC's vs GPU's for mining:

ASIC:
Pros:
Faster than anything out there $ for $
Use less power per hash
Cons:
Some manufacturers (such as Butterfly Labs) might actually be scams, or at the very least, might not ever successfully ship a product.
Since they are custom silicon made for coin mining, they have no resale value if the currency fails

GPU:
Pros:
Cheap(ish)
Readily available
Can be used for other awesome things such as gaming, [email protected], etc.
Cons:
They use almost precisely as much power as they return in coin currency, so you might not be making any profit at all.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm, it seems prohibitive to jump into this without a farm straight away, gpu's will just continue to pull less coins per week if I'm reading this stuff right.

With the exception of free power, won't GPU's become to expensive to run vs the profit from mining?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, it seems prohibitive to jump into this without a farm straight away, gpu's will just continue to pull less coins per week if I'm reading this stuff right.
> 
> With the exception of free power, won't GPU's become to expensive to run vs the profit from mining?


Basically correct. ASIC miners will make GPU mining unsustainable due to the increase in difficulty. You might be able to concoct a very elaborate, power efficient farm, but TBH I doubt you would ever return your investment. I started mining in the last few months because being a college student in a dorm where I don't pay for power will not last forever, so I'm gonna wring this place for every penny I can.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Precisely. They are custom silicon which only handles instructions necessary for bitcoin mining. They are mostly vaporware so I wouldn't buy one if I were you. Here is a quick summary of ASIC's vs GPU's for mining:
> 
> ASIC:
> Pros:
> Faster than anything out there $ for $
> Use less power per hash
> Cons:
> Some manufacturers (such as Butterfly Labs) might actually be scams, or at the very least, might not ever successfully ship a product.
> Since they are custom silicon made for coin mining, they have no resale value if the currency fails
> 
> GPU:
> Pros:
> Cheap(ish)
> Readily available
> Can be used for other awesome things such as gaming, [email protected], etc.
> Cons:
> They use almost precisely as much power as they return in coin currency, so you might not be making any profit at all.


So we should avoid butterfly labs?

I started running this the other night on my 3x 7950s but shortly after turned it off because they were pulling 1000W by themselves and all 3 shot up to just over 90c lol

I was considering one of the ones from butterfly labs but if they are bad news then I guess that's out


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> So we should avoid butterfly labs?
> 
> I started running this the other night on my 3x 7950s but shortly after turned it off because they were pulling 1000W by themselves and all 3 shot up to just over 90c lol
> 
> I was considering one of the ones from butterfly labs but if they are bad news then I guess that's out


lol WC or open side of case and use a Box fan lol.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> lol WC or open side of case and use a Box fan lol.


gpus are non reference so id have to use universal blocks :/

even if I could get the temps In check, the electricity would cost me approx. $90/month running 24/7 and I was getting about 1.5GH/s so i'm not sure if I would break even or not


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> gpus are non reference so id have to use universal blocks :/
> 
> even if I could get the temps In check, the electricity would cost me approx. $90/month running 24/7 and I was getting about 1.5GH/s so i'm not sure if I would break even or not


You will profit still.. Try to get around 1200mhz at 1.2v or less.. turn memory volts down to 1.5 and leave it stock.

*This will get you 600 Mh/S x 3 = 1800 Mh/S Use flags -v -w 256 -f1 will give a 30 mh/s bump.*

And from what i hear WC amd cards is the ticket.. the Power use should go down and OC should be higher...

I just got some of these in for my 2nd mining rig today.


----------



## Jim888

so I've read through this whole thread and tried to set it up, I'm not sure what I need to do with the AMD SDK, so I kinda just let that go (I'm thinking thats my problem)

and I'm now trying to run GUI miner and I can find my GPU just the 3570 (actually found this twice) and somethign called "Barts" Which wont connect.

any Ideas?

Edit: and what server should I be using, I saw the chart but what are the benefits of each?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> gpus are non reference so id have to use universal blocks :/
> 
> even if I could get the temps In check, the electricity would cost me approx. $90/month running 24/7 and I was getting about 1.5GH/s so i'm not sure if I would break even or not


There are calculators which take all of that into account. Can't remember the url's though. You never know, you might be in the green a little bit, but idk if it's worth it. For me to run both of my Vapor-X's at the same time, I have ghetto rigged a Silverstone AP181 + some random 120mm fan to hang next to my GPU's, no side panel, front fans pulling air away and GPU fan's set to 100%. It's loud, but If I'm not here and the room is cold it works out nicely.

On the topic of Butterfly Labs (henceforth known as BFL): I didn't look into them too much as I don't really have money to drop on an ASIC even if I were convinced that I would ever get one, but here is the last I heard about them. People who ordered almost a year ago have yet to receive their miners. A very small shipment of miners went out to some reviewers (sketchy ones at that). They claim that they have had to redesign it a few times to make it hit the market hashrate. Nobody really knows if it's bogus or not, but there are a lot of people who have trusted BFL with their money and have not received anything. Their products are certainly vaporware, but it's really anybody's guess whether or not they will ship anything.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> So we should avoid butterfly labs?
> 
> I started running this the other night on my 3x 7950s but shortly after turned it off because they were pulling 1000W by themselves and all 3 shot up to just over 90c lol
> 
> I was considering one of the ones from butterfly labs but if they are bad news then I guess that's out


You're doing it wrong...downvolt the core to 1.1v and mine litecoins not bitcoin.
Memory voltage at 1.6v is fine, just oc it to 1500 and keep core at 1050. Try guiminer-scrypt first...A side exhaust is a good idea for non ref, or open the case and have a box fan point towards it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> gpus are non reference so id have to use universal blocks :/
> 
> even if I could get the temps In check, the electricity would cost me approx. $90/month running 24/7 and I was getting about 1.5GH/s so i'm not sure if I would break even or not
> 
> 
> 
> There are calculators which take all of that into account. Can't remember the url's though. You never know, you might be in the green a little bit, but idk if it's worth it. For me to run both of my Vapor-X's at the same time, I have ghetto rigged a Silverstone AP181 + some random 120mm fan to hang next to my GPU's, no side panel, front fans pulling air away and GPU fan's set to 100%. It's loud, but If I'm not here and the room is cold it works out nicely.
> 
> On the topic of Butterfly Labs (henceforth known as BFL): I didn't look into them too much as I don't really have money to drop on an ASIC even if I were convinced that I would ever get one, but here is the last I heard about them. People who ordered almost a year ago have yet to receive their miners. A very small shipment of miners went out to some reviewers (sketchy ones at that). They claim that they have had to redesign it a few times to make it hit the market hashrate. Nobody really knows if it's bogus or not, but there are a lot of people who have trusted BFL with their money and have not received anything. Their products are certainly vaporware, but it's really anybody's guess whether or not they will ship anything.
Click to expand...

https://bitclockers.com/calc

Not sure how accurate, but it might give a rough estimate as to profitability.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> so I've read through this whole thread and tried to set it up, I'm not sure what I need to do with the AMD SDK, so I kinda just let that go (I'm thinking thats my problem)
> 
> and I'm now trying to run GUI miner and I can find my GPU just the 3570 (actually found this twice) and somethign called "Barts" Which wont connect.
> 
> any Ideas?
> 
> Edit: and what server should I be using, I saw the chart but what are the benefits of each?


You just install the SDK it installs like an Amd driver.. No restart needed " You cannot mine with out the SDK"

I mine at https://mining.bitcoin.cz/


----------



## Jim888

uh oh...looks like trouble

the thread saying that they have changed their stance on Bitcoin has been deleted:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398189/

also I'm still not seeing my GPU show up in GUIminer after installing the SDK

also I'm trying to set up litecoin and when I go to "mining it says "litecoin miner failed to start. make sure you have the minerd executable and libraries in the same directory and litecoin-qt"

I'm not sure where I get the "Minerd" executable from

also its asking for a port anyone know what thats suppose to be?


----------



## ForumUserName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> No profanity is about professionality and is one of the TOS to be professional.
> 
> I always wondered what all the "data" that is being mined is being used for or what it is exactly?
> That info is extremely elusive.
> 
> Hackers getting through encryption is my main bet, or the government using it for some sort of research...


The computational power is being used to power the bitcoin network. without miners the network would not exist. Each block includes bitcoin transactions.

goto blockchain.info and watch all the TX's and blocks being mined.. If gives you a better (visual) idea on how it works


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForumUserName*
> 
> The computational power is being used to power the bitcoin network. without miners the network would not exist. Each block includes bitcoin transactions.
> 
> goto blockchain.info and watch all the TX's and blocks being mined.. If gives you a better (visual) idea on how it works


This brings up the question of how the block chain will continue working once all of the BitCoins are mined up.


----------



## ForumUserName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> This brings up the question of how the block chain will continue working once all of the BitCoins are mined up.


People will continue to mine because you also receive transaction fee's from the tx's included with the block.

We will be all dead and gone before all the bitcoins are mined... some time in 2100


----------



## jagz

The ASIC USB's are very prevalent on Fleabay. Worth a shot?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Still explains absolutely nothing about what is being mined. What exactly is being computed?


Transactions are encrypted in blocks, you then decrypt those blocks and earn the reward and transaction fees.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomoregoodnames*
> 
> The ratio of core clock to memory clock is more important than raw speeds. For a 6xxx series card mining LTC, the optimal ratio is under .8 (under .7 for a 7xxx series card). I'm not sure about the ratio for BTC as memory clocks are less important, but it should be similar.


For btc, you can do whatever...mem doesn't affect performance (not noticeably at least)


----------



## UNOE

Are BTC a excepted form of payment in the OCN marketplace now ?
I would be much more interested in receiving btc for payment myself than have to worry about paypal reversal when I sell my hardware to unknown buyers on OCN market place.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I thought selling BTC on eBay was against their terms of service? Or maybe it was just Paypal? I forget..


You can sell on Ebay but in a section with Huge fees where it is not worth it....

The ones you see for sell are not in that section... And they will suspend / ban accounts for selling there... Mine was suspended for 3 days doing so.


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is a rather interesting guide: https://forum.litecoin.net/index.php?topic=3627.0

Seems like driver version plays a bigger role than I thought.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm starting to get this now. Basically bitcoin market is like having a currency within a group and no one trusts each other. So whenever a transaction occurs, we all verify that transaction is legitimate.

Kudos goes to the guy who invented the encryption system and making sure no coin can be fraud in a transaction. Personally I'm starting to think it started within an underground group and it just leaked.

But my gosh it takes a lot of compute power to do that?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm starting to get this now. Basically bitcoin market is like having a currency within a group and no one trusts each other. So whenever a transaction occurs, we all verify that transaction is legitimate.
> 
> Kudos goes to the guy who invented the encryption system and making sure no coin can be fraud in a transaction. Personally I'm starting to think it started within an underground group and it just leaked.
> 
> But my gosh it takes a lot of compute power to do that?


Think if you would have started 2 years ago when you could make 10 BTC a day and you stayed at it for the whole time...

And you sold them in April when BTC hit 266$ per coin...

Somebody made over a Hundred grand lol.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Fact: people that ordered anything more than Jalapeno (5GHash/s which is roughly 6 HD7970s) still haven't gotten anything even if they ordered in *June 2012*.
> Fact: people that ordered Jalapenos *after July 2012* still haven't gotten their units. It has been a year nearly.
> 
> Opinion: don't trust a company that puts out a preorder and hasn't delivered.


Quote for truth. If you search in bitcoin forum you can see people with 7 months preorder


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i cannot even get guiminer scrypt alpha to work, CGminer is still crashing behind it. ive tried restarting and it still doesnt work....


That happens and it's a pita to fix.
Erase your temp files and reboot, then erase cgminer and redownload/install it.
You have to fix your config, there a few things that can go wrong but the biggest one is thread concurrency.
Start with these values:

--thread-concurrency 8192
-i 13
-g 1
-w 64

Then if that works, increase w to 128, then to 256.
Then start fiddling with thread concurrency, in 256 increments till it crashes or hash decreases.
Then increase intensity...

EDIT: Hokies, you might want to add these to the OP:
https://github.com/luke-jr/bfgminer (here you can se all the commands for your bat files, or miner variables under cgwatcher's profile manager)
And this is a neat guide for MAC guys: http://blog.nwoolls.com/2013/05/02/litecoin-mining-on-mac-os-x-gpu-mining/


----------



## Krusher33

What is -g, -w, -v ?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

All of the commands are explained in the readme:

https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer/blob/master/README

CGminer can be a pain especially when you are new. It's always helpful to post your GPUs and your CGminer config file if it's crashing on you.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Good stuff man, i hope tator makes it official!


Me to! our Secret club is not so secret anymore! lol.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok... what are vectors and worksize and how do you determine how many threads? I don't understand.
> 
> And shaders and thread currency... what are those and how to determine?
> 
> And please don't just link me to that chart and tell me to find my card and try those. Just tell me what they are please?


If you want to mine, you're probably going to need to get used to reading a lot. I put the wrong link in, you could benefit more from the scrypt readme. The items you are asking for and more are specifically outlined here. Happy reading









https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer/blob/master/SCRYPT-README

EDIT: Hmm, the what of every item isnt explained, but it does tell you how to use them. That's as close as I can get :\


----------



## Nemesis158

i thought i read about a recent problem with FTC that would cause it to crash?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok... what are vectors and worksize and how do you determine how many threads? I don't understand.
> 
> And shaders and thread currency... what are those and how to determine?
> 
> And please don't just link me to that chart and tell me to find my card and try those. Just tell me what they are please?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to mine, you're probably going to need to get used to reading a lot. I put the wrong link in, you could benefit more from the scrypt readme. The items you are asking for and more are specifically outlined here. Happy reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer/blob/master/SCRYPT-README
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, the what of every item isnt explained, but it does tell you how to use them. That's as close as I can get :\
Click to expand...

Yeah... that's my issue. LOL


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i thought i read about a recent problem with FTC that would cause it to crash?


FTC went under attack recently. Some pools are down.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> FTC went under attack recently. Some pools are down.


Quote:


> Because of the high hashrate the attacker was also overwhelmed by automatic coin choice pools.
> 
> The result was that many scrypt miners turned to FTC which snowballed. The attacker still managed to get some coin. But again this shows that a 51% injection and a full attack are different things.
> 
> To fully attack you must:
> 
> Gain 51% of the mining power.
> SUSTAIN the 51% mining power.
> Orphan legitimate block generation.
> Get people to confirm your blocks.
> 
> There is a misconception that mining helps the attacker. Yes, it helps the attacker to confirm some of his false coins. BUT, as soon as the rest of the network reaches higher rate than his, the ledger gets reorganized.
> 
> This would have been a hell of a lot worse without automatic coin choice pools. They routed a ton of hashpower at FTC. This broke the attacker's control of the blockchain.


FTC's blockchain was messed up due to attack (see http://forum.feathercoin.com/index.php?topic=1463.0)

Happened before on May 25? http://forum.feathercoin.com/index.php?topic=853.0


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Huh?
> Ok... what are vectors and worksize and how do you determine how many threads? I don't understand.
> 
> And shaders and thread currency... what are those and how to determine?
> 
> And please don't just link me to that chart and tell me to find my card and try those. Just tell me what they are please?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah... that's my issue. LOL


You need to do some reading and testing on your own, that's it.
I suggested a few values and a precise procedure, be my guest and follow it.









-g is the amount of threads you run, 2 works best for 7970s, 1 for 7950s.
-w is the size of the work units and affects how much vram and system ram is used when mining along with thread concurrency. I reccomend to start with 64 and go up in 64 intervals till you reach 256. Just to make sure that's not causing problems.
-i is intensity, start with 13 which almost all cards can handle, then go up till you reach 19 or 20 for 7950s, and stay at 13 for 7970s but add 1 more thread.

Do this one at a time, first start with -g 1, -w 64, -i 13 and --thread-concurrency 8192. If that works, no hw, nor crashes, then keep upping thread concurrency in 256 intervals till it does fail. Go down a notch, till you get the most hash rate and wu=xx/m (top right corner in cgminer/bfgminer)
Once you got the max TC value figured out, you can work on -w, start with 64, then 128 and finally 256.
Last try with intensity...simple.


----------



## Hokies83

I have 3 of my rigs down atm doing alot of cooling changes..and the one failed swiftech Apogee Drive II is down till further notice.

But i will prolly mine at Multi pool when i get back up and running so i can make the most profit i can.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I was trying to split my cards, the 6950 mining at multipool pulling 420kh/s and the 7950 mining at 50btc doing 600mh/s but I keep getting errors with scrypt.
My system ram seems to be faulty now so I can't really mine alt coins coins till I receive my rma'd MVG.








Mining BTC with 980mh/s is rather decent though, so I can't really complain.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I was trying to split my cards, the 6950 mining at multipool pulling 420kh/s and the 7950 mining at 50btc doing 600mh/s but I keep getting errors with scrypt.
> My system ram seems to be faulty now so I can't really mine alt coins coins till I receive my rma'd MVG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mining BTC with 980mh/s is rather decent though, so I can't really complain.


Cannot try to mine alt coins with Gui Miner?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Cannot try to mine alt coins with Gui Miner?


I already tried many things, but I can't get the stuff I used to do to work anymore. I've discussed it with some pro guys who have mining farms and we came to the conclusion that it was my system ram that was causing the issues.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I already tried many things, but I can't get the stuff I used to do to work anymore. I've discussed it with some pro guys who have mining farms and we came to the conclusion that it was my system ram that was causing the issues.


That sucks atleast ram is cheap..

Well about to watch Falling Skies lol bb around 1am Est thread is yours


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Huh?
> Ok... what are vectors and worksize and how do you determine how many threads? I don't understand.
> 
> And shaders and thread currency... what are those and how to determine?
> 
> And please don't just link me to that chart and tell me to find my card and try those. Just tell me what they are please?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah... that's my issue. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some reading and testing on your own, that's it.
> I suggested a few values and a precise procedure, be my guest and follow it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -g is the amount of threads you run, 2 works best for 7970s, 1 for 7950s.
> -w is the size of the work units and affects how much vram and system ram is used when mining along with thread concurrency. I reccomend to start with 64 and go up in 64 intervals till you reach 256. Just to make sure that's not causing problems.
> -i is intensity, start with 13 which almost all cards can handle, then go up till you reach 19 or 20 for 7950s, and stay at 13 for 7970s but add 1 more thread.
> 
> Do this one at a time, first start with -g 1, -w 64, -i 13 and --thread-concurrency 8192. If that works, no hw, nor crashes, then keep upping thread concurrency in 256 intervals till it does fail. Go down a notch, till you get the most hash rate and wu=xx/m (top right corner in cgminer/bfgminer)
> Once you got the max TC value figured out, you can work on -w, start with 64, then 128 and finally 256.
> Last try with intensity...simple.
Click to expand...

I hate getting values from someone without the why. And I didn't know where to begin reading up. Every where I looked are just "hey I got same card as you, try these values". And everytime someone suggest me values, they only drops my hash rates. Even had several folks tell me to drop my core clocks but up my RAM. Upping vram has been great. Dropping clocks, not so much.

I'm going to try your procedure now. Why start with -g 1 though out of curiosity?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hate getting values from someone without the why. And I didn't know where to begin reading up. Every where I looked are just "hey I got same card as you, try these values". And everytime someone suggest me values, they only drops my hash rates. Even had several folks tell me to drop my core clocks but up my RAM. Upping vram has been great. Dropping clocks, not so much.
> 
> I'm going to try your procedure now. Why start with -g 1 though out of curiosity?


You start with the least demanding values in general, and then tweak each one of them, one at a time. Each variable stresses the card in a different way.
You can't go and overclock memory timings without first testing your cpu oc at stock ram clocks/timings. You would never know what fails exaclty if you get a bsod. Same idea applies to mining.


----------



## UNOE

Guys so basically here is the the best thing for Scrypt. With any series GPU you should be able to undervolt the cards pretty well this includes 5xxx and 6xxx. I'm getting 640kh/s with only 1000mv on all three 7970's. You can run these GPU's for years at 1000mv.

For reference 7950's you want something like 78%-81% for 7970 you want 56%-61% Core to memory clock ratio. Anything higher and you will loose about 100kh/s to 150kh/s instantly.

My settings 945 core 1640 memory is 57% ratio. If I use 59% It gets really low yield.

For Scrypt your goal is to get as high of memory clock you can possible get. So if you can do 1800 stable with memory and you have 7970 try a 1026 core which is 57% and you can more it up from there to test. Some non-reference 7970's might run better in 78%-81%. But ounce you figure you how your card runs best at what percentage range then you can scale up or down from there.
But you should never be using stock voltage (1175mv) using Scrypt you would be wasting heaps of power. Even the best 7970 out there can only do 1900 memory which would be 1083 core and would only need probably about 1100mv of voltage.

Good luck guys


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://yourpool:3333",
"user" : "yournick",
"pass" : "yourpass"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://yourbackuppool:3333",
"user" : "yournick",
"pass" : "yourpass"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "13,13,13",
"vectors" : "1,1,1",
"worksize" : "256,256,256",
"kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt,scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192,8192,8192",
"shaders" : "2048,2048,2048",
"gpu-engine" : "945,947,947",
"gpu-fan" : "20-20,20-20,20-20",
"gpu-memclock" : "1640,1640,1640",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "5,5,5",
"gpu-vddc" : "1.000,1.000,1.000",
"temp-cutoff" : "65,62,62",
"temp-overheat" : "63,60,60",
"temp-target" : "59,57,57",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}



Note these settings in the Spoiler are for water cooled cards so fan speed is set to 20-20 you will have to change your Temp settings and fan settings for air cooled cards. These settings are only for reference -i -v -w and gpu threads make sure you use your own settings for Temp target and fans.
Using .conf files while mining is the only way to go. One line start commands are not as customizable.

...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Guys so basically here is the the best thing for Scrypt. With any series GPU you should be able to undervolt the cards pretty well this includes 5xxx and 6xxx. I'm getting 640kh/s with only 1000mv on all three 7970's. You can run these GPU's for years at 1000mv.
> 
> For reference 7950's you want something like 78%-81% for 7970 you want 56%-61% Core to memory clock ratio. Anything higher and you will loose about 100kh/s to 150kh/s instantly.
> 
> My settings 945 core 1640 memory is 57% ratio. If I use 59% It gets really low yield.
> 
> For Scrypt your goal is to get as high of memory clock you can possible get. So if you can do 1800 stable with memory and you have 7970 try a 1026 core which is 57% and you can more it up from there to test. Some non-reference 7970's might run better in 78%-81%. But ounce you figure you how your card runs best at what percentage range then you can scale up or down from there.
> But you should never be using stock voltage (1175mv) using Scrypt you would be wasting heaps of power. Even the best 7970 out there can only do 1900 memory which would be 1083 core and would only need probably about 1100mv of voltage.
> 
> Good luck guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://yourpool:3333",
> "user" : "yournick",
> "pass" : "yourpass"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://yourbackuppool:3333",
> "user" : "yournick",
> "pass" : "yourpass"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "13,13,13",
> "vectors" : "1,1,1",
> "worksize" : "256,256,256",
> "kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt,scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2,2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8192,8192,8192",
> "shaders" : "2048,2048,2048",
> "gpu-engine" : "945,947,947",
> "gpu-fan" : "20-20,20-20,20-20",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1640,1640,1640",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "5,5,5",
> "gpu-vddc" : "1.000,1.000,1.000",
> "temp-cutoff" : "65,62,62",
> "temp-overheat" : "63,60,60",
> "temp-target" : "59,57,57",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
> }
> 
> 
> 
> Note these settings in the Spoiler are for water cooled cards so fan speed is set to 20-20 you will have to change your Temp settings and fan settings for air cooled cards. These settings are only for reference -i -v -w and gpu threads make sure you use your own settings for Temp target and fans.
> Using .conf files while mining is the only way to go. One line start commands are not as customizable.
> 
> ...


Good info thx for the share!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Guys so basically here is the the best thing for Scrypt. With any series GPU you should be able to undervolt the cards pretty well this includes 5xxx and 6xxx. I'm getting 640kh/s with only 1000mv on all three 7970's. You can run these GPU's for years at 1000mv.
> 
> For reference 7950's you want something like 78%-81% for 7970 you want 56%-61% Core to memory clock ratio. Anything higher and you will loose about 100kh/s to 150kh/s instantly.
> 
> My settings 945 core 1640 memory is 57% ratio. If I use 59% It gets really low yield.
> 
> For Scrypt your goal is to get as high of memory clock you can possible get. So if you can do 1800 stable with memory and you have 7970 try a 1026 core which is 57% and you can more it up from there to test. Some non-reference 7970's might run better in 78%-81%. But ounce you figure you how your card runs best at what percentage range then you can scale up or down from there.
> But you should never be using stock voltage (1175mv) using Scrypt you would be wasting heaps of power. Even the best 7970 out there can only do 1900 memory which would be 1083 core and would only need probably about 1100mv of voltage.
> 
> Good luck guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://yourpool:3333",
> "user" : "yournick",
> "pass" : "yourpass"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://yourbackuppool:3333",
> "user" : "yournick",
> "pass" : "yourpass"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "13,13,13",
> "vectors" : "1,1,1",
> "worksize" : "256,256,256",
> "kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt,scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2,2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8192,8192,8192",
> "shaders" : "2048,2048,2048",
> "gpu-engine" : "945,947,947",
> "gpu-fan" : "20-20,20-20,20-20",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1640,1640,1640",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "5,5,5",
> "gpu-vddc" : "1.000,1.000,1.000",
> "temp-cutoff" : "65,62,62",
> "temp-overheat" : "63,60,60",
> "temp-target" : "59,57,57",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
> }
> 
> 
> 
> Note these settings in the Spoiler are for water cooled cards so fan speed is set to 20-20 you will have to change your Temp settings and fan settings for air cooled cards. These settings are only for reference -i -v -w and gpu threads make sure you use your own settings for Temp target and fans.
> Using .conf files while mining is the only way to go. One line start commands are not as customizable.
> 
> ...


I don't understand. I spent a good 2 hours last night starting at stock speeds and bumping memory up by 25, wait 30 secs, bump another, etc till it crashed. It was always 500-550 Khps. And then I did the same with core speed but bumping it by 5. It really didn't have any effect. I got tired of it crashing on me so I just set it to my normal 1200 speed at 1250mv and it's 640 Khps.

Am I missing something? Why is everyone saying that such a low core speed is best when in my case it's an always extra 90-100 Khps at an overclocked setting?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't understand. I spent a good 2 hours last night starting at stock speeds and bumping memory up by 25, wait 30 secs, bump another, etc till it crashed. It was always 500-550 Khps. And then I did the same with core speed but bumping it by 5. It really didn't have any effect. I got tired of it crashing on me so I just set it to my normal 1200 speed at 1250mv and it's 640 Khps.
> 
> Am I missing something? Why is everyone saying that such a low core speed is best when in my case it's an always extra 90-100 Khps at an overclocked setting?


Pretty much what i did was take the general settings Ivan gave me and tweaked the numbers up and down till i found what i liked.

In the Top of the Op there is links to other mining software to !


----------



## Krusher33

I can't seem to get my feathercoin wallet to "catch up". It was stuck at 1200 blocks to go last night before going to bed and still was this morning. I've restarted it and it's still stuck there. I should've sent the coins straight to an exchange.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't understand. I spent a good 2 hours last night starting at stock speeds and bumping memory up by 25, wait 30 secs, bump another, etc till it crashed. It was always 500-550 Khps. And then I did the same with core speed but bumping it by 5. It really didn't have any effect. I got tired of it crashing on me so I just set it to my normal 1200 speed at 1250mv and it's 640 Khps.
> 
> Am I missing something? Why is everyone saying that such a low core speed is best when in my case it's an always extra 90-100 Khps at an overclocked setting?


Mate, post a screenshot of your cgminer running. I wanna see how good it runs with your current settings after say 10 minutes. Then I'll clear things up for you.


----------



## -relk-

Quesiton for you bitcoin guys, I have a desktop witha 5850 in it right now, if I bought another GPU (say 7970), I could set it up so that when I am gaming, I am only using one GPU and the other is mining still right?


----------



## Krusher33

This is one that's been running for 8-10 hours now.


----------



## NameUnknown

Can a 5970 mine well enough for it to be worth it?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to get my feathercoin wallet to "catch up". It was stuck at 1200 blocks to go last night before going to bed and still was this morning. I've restarted it and it's still stuck there. I should've sent the coins straight to an exchange.


Has FTC even been fixed yet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> Quesiton for you bitcoin guys, I have a desktop witha 5850 in it right now, if I bought another GPU (say 7970), I could set it up so that when I am gaming, I am only using one GPU and the other is mining still right?


You most definitely can, in fact I do that when gaming...leave my 6950 chugging along in the back while my 7950 runs the games.
Just remember to asign one core to the mining program (core affinity in task manager)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Can a 5970 mine well enough for it to be worth it?


If you have cheap power bills, yeah, for sure...if you have one already. If not get 7950s, or cheap used 6950s and flash to 6970. Those are the best value atm.
I'd wait to see what the 8970 and 8950 have to offer though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Has FTC even been fixed yet?


FTC has been like that for a while now, like two months...I'd pass on it and just focus on other alts with a brighter future. (digital coin, litecoin, world coin, mincoin maybe?, franko, hyper coin)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Has FTC even been fixed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> FTC has been like that for a while now, like two months...I'd pass on it and just focus on other alts with a brighter future. (digital coin, litecoin, world coin, mincoin maybe?, franko, hyper coin)
Click to expand...

For me, multipool.in decided to mine it one last time or something. So I'm trying to get the coins mined and sell it as soon as I can. Now it's in a limbo.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> This is one that's been running for 8-10 hours now.


Seems to be good, but you're drawing ****loads of power with such core voltage and seriously hampering the cards life expectancy. You're better off trying to find the highest core speed you can run at 1.1v and tweaking thread concurrency, intensity and number of threads to compensate. I've seen people get the same hash rate with a 7950 btw, with less core and mem speed.

What driver are you using? What sdk version?
You need to do a clean driver install (use amd clean utility, reboot in safe mode, repeat, reboot and install 12.8 or 13.5 with SDK 2.7). SDK 2.8 breaks mining performance and I suspect that's the case with your setup. With those clocks and properly tweaked you should be way over 700kh/s with a 7970.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> This is one that's been running for 8-10 hours now.


Seems to be good, but you're drawing too much power with such core voltage and seriously hampering the cards life expectancy. You're better off trying to find the highest core speed you can run at 1.1v and tweaking thread concurrency, intensity and number of threads to compensate. I've seen people get the same hash rate with a 7950 btw, with less core and mem speed.

What driver are you using? What sdk version?
You need to do a clean driver install (use amd clean utility, reboot in safe mode, repeat, reboot and install 12.8 or 13.5 with SDK 2.7). SDK 2.8 breaks mining performance and I suspect that's the case with your setup. With those clocks and properly tweaked you should be way over 700kh/s with a 7970.


----------



## adridu59

Bitcoin means that you give your processing power for money?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> SDK 2.8 breaks mining performance and I suspect that's the case with your setup.


....

All them hours man... all them hours just trying to figure out why mine is so different... and it's probably been this all along.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> ....
> 
> All them hours man... all them hours just trying to figure out why mine is so different... and it's probably been this all along.


That's why 2.7 is in the op


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Bitcoin means that you give your processing power for money?


Basically yeah, you help sustain a "banking" worlwide network so to speak, helping validate transactions and getting people's money from one wallet to another.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That's why 2.7 is in the op


Yup


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice little tidbit from mcxnow chat:

"realsolid: jeronimus: *30K + orders i think, who knows how many 50GH*
jeronimus: realsolid wow... you know what that means if they really delivered all that?
jeronimus: let's say just 10k 50gh/s units. The network hashrate would *quadruple*
realsolid: yep
jeronimus: add to that the knc asics and you wuold have another 2x
realsolid: *unless someone comes out with even faster and cheaper asics, once this BFL batch is out i cant see why many would buy them*
jeronimus: *so yep, by oct we would be looking at 10x difficulty*
realsolid: if btc price rises significantly, it could balance it out
jeronimus: my unit will be profitable still, but nothing special. If the price drops it might even have been a bad investment
jeronimus: that along with the risk of never getting it... makes it quite a risky investment
realsolid: yep, the risk to play was earlier this year
jeronimus: i really thought there are already many asics out there
realsolid: *right now its pretty insane to buy in*
ivanlagru: definitely"

So, even Hokies order from Feb might have been a bad investment by then.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Litecoin or digitalcoin?

Thinking about picking up some 7790s or whatever 8/9k series card in the same performance/power envelope. I'm finding if I can maximize the hash rate while staying within the consumption of a single 7970 I'd incur a very minor increase in my power bill and make a pretty decent profit even with the high electricity costs


----------



## Krusher33

I just opened all the spoilers and did ctrl F and can't find any mention of sdk.

And OP is still confusing and overwhelming to me so I have not been able to stay focus and read through it. Rather I've been getting more helpful info from KahnAcademy about the Bitcoin basic info and then for clients download and set ups I've been referring to their installation guides.

Also, why you got a thread going for the multipool but then suggest another way in this OP. I'm confused.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Litecoin or digitalcoin?
> Thinking about picking up some 7790s or whatever 8/9k series card in the same performance/power envelope. I'm finding if I can maximize the hash rate while staying within the consumption of a single 7970 I'd incur a very minor increase in my power bill and make a pretty decent profit even with the high electricity costs


Purchase price might not be worth it. Need around 3x 7790 to match a 7970. So that's 129USD*3 = 387USD. You also don't get the free games.









And I need to get a new router. 81 rejected shares over the past


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Litecoin or digitalcoin?
> Thinking about picking up some 7790s or whatever 8/9k series card in the same performance/power envelope. I'm finding if I can maximize the hash rate while staying within the consumption of a single 7970 I'd incur a very minor increase in my power bill and make a pretty decent profit even with the high electricity costs


Digital coin makes more $$$

But you can use Multi pool and it mines what ever Alt coin is the most profitable at anytime.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Will you always get a few "stale/invalid" shares while minning for a prolonged period of time? It seems like my 2 7970's produce a few an hour.

Also...

Bitcoin Wallet takes FOREVER to SYNC ... is this normal for first time use?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just opened all the spoilers and did ctrl F and can't find any mention of sdk.
> 
> And OP is still confusing and overwhelming to me so I have not been able to stay focus and read through it. Rather I've been getting more helpful info from KahnAcademy about the Bitcoin basic info and then for clients download and set ups I've been referring to their installation guides.
> 
> Also, why you got a thread going for the multipool but then suggest another way in this OP. I'm confused.


*(B) Next you need a proper compute driver for AMD videocard to do the work before you start: AMD Stream SDK it's called. Latest version is 2.7:

http://developer.amd.com/sdks/AMDAPP...s/default.aspx*

Your going about everything the best way same way i am doing it


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Will you always get a few "stale/invalid" shares while minning for a prolonged period of time? It seems like my 2 7970's produce a few an hour.
> 
> Also...
> 
> Bitcoin Wallet takes FOREVER to SYNC ... is this normal for first time use?


I've learned that if you keep it below 2%, you're good.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've learned that if you keep it below 2%, you're good.


Keep what below 2% and how do you control it? Sorry, it's my first day giving this a go.


----------



## Krusher33

Keep # of shares rejected below 2%.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Can a 5970 mine well enough for it to be worth it?
Click to expand...

Already have the 5970 so I guess its time to dig through and find out what my $/kw is. I have this vague recollection its pretty high though...


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Keep # of shares rejected below 2%.


Thats what I thought. How do you control the numbers or percentage of rejected shares?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Thats what I thought. How do you control the numbers or percentage of rejected shares?


Get a good internet connection.
Hash fast enough that rejected shares don't appear.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Get a good internet connection.
> Hash fast enough that rejected shares don't appear.


That might apply for p2pool...for regular pools not that much.
You need to configure the miner properly that's basically it.
Takes a long time to tweak it for your card.


----------



## Nemesis158

I dont think i have successfully ever gotten the memory on my 7970 to run past 1450mhz








will play around with it though and see if i get anywhere...
i was able to get ~600k/hash at stock with 8192tc I:13 g:2 and w:64


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> ....
> 
> All them hours man... all them hours just trying to figure out why mine is so different... and it's probably been this all along.


I can't really tell by the pic what your settings for memory are. You uploaded it with a small format. But at any rate I still think your can get more performance out of it.

If your at 1800 memory use 1026 core. with 1150mv to start. Make sure your GPU threads is set to 2 thats the key.

But if you didn't under stand my first post here is a better example. Take what every memory clock your doing and multiply it by 0.57. So say : (1700 memory x 0.57 = 969 core) or (1750 memory x 0.57 = 998 core)

For non Reference or 7950 try 0.68 instead.

Now start out with more voltage like 1150mv if that is stable and is doing a high yield then start dropping voltage down slowly until it crashes then bump it back up to last lowest voltage that was stable. My settings I ended up with was

1640 memory, 947 core, 1000mv voltage

I can run two out of three of my cards at the 1700+ memory range. But I decided to leave all of them at 1640m 945,947,947 core.

BTW I'm using beta drivers 13.5 I don't see any difference in performance with 7xxx cards. With 5xxx cards then yes use older SDK.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That might apply for p2pool...for regular pools not that much.
> You need to configure the miner properly that's basically it.
> Takes a long time to tweak it for your card.


I've had issues with rejected shares when hashing <50k. The connection to my router disconnects a lot too, and I've gotten 20 rejected shares in a row from that.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just opened all the spoilers and did ctrl F and can't find any mention of sdk.
> 
> And OP is still confusing and overwhelming to me so I have not been able to stay focus and read through it. Rather I've been getting more helpful info from KahnAcademy about the Bitcoin basic info and then for clients download and set ups I've been referring to their installation guides.
> 
> Also, why you got a thread going for the multipool but then suggest another way in this OP. I'm confused.
> 
> 
> 
> *(B) Next you need a proper compute driver for AMD videocard to do the work before you start: AMD Stream SDK it's called. Latest version is 2.7:
> 
> http://developer.amd.com/sdks/AMDAPP...s/default.aspx*
> 
> Your going about everything the best way same way i am doing it
Click to expand...

It's just driving me crazy. By the way that says "Latest version is 2.7". Shouldn't it say something more like "Latest version to use currently is 2.7."

Also the link doesn't take us to the download page? I'm still trying to find what you're suggesting. Found it: http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/download-archive/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> I dont think i have successfully ever gotten the memory on my 7970 to run past 1450mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will play around with it though and see if i get anywhere...
> i was able to get ~600k/hash at stock with 8192tc I:13 g:2 and w:64


Some cards uses Hynix memory and other cards uses (some other name I can't remember what it is right now). Hynix memories can get quite high clocks. The other ones, not so much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> ....
> 
> All them hours man... all them hours just trying to figure out why mine is so different... and it's probably been this all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really tell by the pic what your settings for memory are. You uploaded it with a small format. But at any rate I still think your can get more performance out of it.
> 
> If your at 1800 memory use 1026 core. with 1150mv to start. Make sure your GPU threads is set to 2 thats the key.
> 
> But if you didn't under stand my first post here is a better example. Take what every memory clock your doing and multiply it by 0.57. So say : (1700 memory x 0.57 = 969 core) or (1750 memory x 0.57 = 998 core)
> 
> For non Reference or 7950 try 0.68 instead.
> 
> Now start out with more voltage like 1150mv if that is stable and is doing a high yield then start dropping voltage down slowly until it crashes then bump it back up to last lowest voltage that was stable. My settings I ended up with was
> 
> 1640 memory, 947 core, 1000mv voltage
> 
> I can run two out of three of my cards at the 1700+ memory range. But I decided to leave all of them at 1640m 945,947,947 core.
> 
> BTW I'm using beta drivers 13.5 I don't see any difference in performance with 7xxx cards. With 5xxx cards then yes use older SDK.
Click to expand...

I used "large" and it has 1050 resolution. Maybe click the pic?

You don't know the full story yet. I've been suggested to do that already and it drops my hash rate from 630-640 down to 550. Now I'm trying to use SDK 2.7 but I'm still seeing the same story.

So now I'm trying to figure out how to find what SDK version I have installed.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Is it normal for Bitcoin Wallet to take so long to sync? It's been syncing weeks for 3-4 hours now and its barley 30% complete, I'd estimate by the green bar.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Is it normal for Bitcoin Wallet to take so long to sync? It's been syncing weeks for 3-4 hours now and its barley 30% complete, I'd estimate by the green bar.


Takes a day for BTC wallet to sync when you first start.

In Other News Lots of Information added for Digitalcoin in the spoiler under the video!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I used "large" and it has 1050 resolution. Maybe click the pic?
> 
> You don't know the full story yet. I've been suggested to do that already and it drops my hash rate from 630-640 down to 550. Now I'm trying to use SDK 2.7 but I'm still seeing the same story.
> 
> So now I'm trying to figure out how to find what SDK version I have installed.


What is your memory set to in the pic ? I can see everything else.
Are you using 2 GPU threads ?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I used "large" and it has 1050 resolution. Maybe click the pic?
> 
> You don't know the full story yet. I've been suggested to do that already and it drops my hash rate from 630-640 down to 550. Now I'm trying to use SDK 2.7 but I'm still seeing the same story.
> 
> So now I'm trying to figure out how to find what SDK version I have installed.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your memory set to in the pic ? I can see everything else.
> Are you using 2 GPU threads ?
Click to expand...

1800. I haven't set a -g flag yet. should I try 2? Just now tried. Still only getting 556 average K/ps with 1026/1800 clocks.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 1800. I haven't set a -g flag yet. should I try 2? Just now tried. Still only getting 556 average K/ps with 1026/1800 clocks.


Im running this with gpu @ 1150mhz/1700 mem And im getting 680 kh/s = 700 kh/s

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --shaders 1792 --intensity 13 -g 2 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 1800. I haven't set a -g flag yet. should I try 2? Just now tried. Still only getting 556 average K/ps with 1026/1800 clocks.


You need to download this: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx
Run it, then reboot and hit f8 to boot in safe mode. Run the cleaner again, reboot and install Catalyst 13.5 and the 2.7 SDK.

Make sure to select custom installation and DON'T install other SDK version, I deselect everything but the display driver, including catalyst manager...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 1800. I haven't set a -g flag yet. should I try 2? Just now tried. Still only getting 556 average K/ps with 1026/1800 clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to download this: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx
> Run it, then reboot and hit f8 to boot in safe mode. Run the cleaner again, reboot and install Catalyst 13.5 and the 2.7 SDK.
> 
> Make sure to select custom installation and DON'T install other SDK version, I deselect everything but the display driver, including catalyst manager...
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I've done with the exception that I just used 12.8 driver. I'm doing the process over again right now.

By the way that's not possible with 13.5? I think SDK is built in starting with 13's. Which is why in folding/boinc Bael made modded drivers.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 1800. I haven't set a -g flag yet. should I try 2? Just now tried. Still only getting 556 average K/ps with 1026/1800 clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Im running this with gpu @ 1150mhz/1700 mem And im getting 680 kh/s = 700 kh/s
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --shaders 1792 --intensity 13 -g 2 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2
Click to expand...

Finally making progress! And for kicks I tried 1200/1800 as normal it actually was only 620.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that's what I've done with the exception that I just used 12.8 driver. I'm doing the process over again right now.
> 
> By the way that's not possible with 13.5? I think SDK is built in starting with 13's. Which is why in folding/boinc Bael made modded drivers.


13.5 beta doesn't come with SDK. Trust me, follow the steps I described.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that's what I've done with the exception that I just used 12.8 driver. I'm doing the process over again right now.
> 
> By the way that's not possible with 13.5? I think SDK is built in starting with 13's. Which is why in folding/boinc Bael made modded drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 13.5 beta doesn't come with SDK. Trust me, follow the steps I described.
Click to expand...

There isn't an option to deselect SDK for 13.5.

Hokies, after trying the 1200 clocks and then going... now my hash rate back down to 530.


----------



## Asy

Those high of clocks are not useful if u are trying to make any profits..you are probably paying quite a bit more for energy as well as adding lots of heat to your cards, I would undervolt your cards and then try and get the best out of them once you are undervolted and at decent temps


----------



## Krusher33

I've been folding 24/7 for the past 2 years now with the previous card at 1.35v, I probably won't notice a difference in power bill. In fact it'll probably come down some since I'm not folding on my CPU now.

But trust me and ask Hokies and Ivan... I have been trying for a week now to go at the lower clocks. Everyone else is saying they're getting 6-700 Khps at the lower clocks yet I don't break 600 till I hit 1200 clock. So that's what we're trying to figure out.


----------



## Asy

why dont you up your intensity to 18-20 ??


----------



## Hokies83

Yah up intensity till u get HW errors.

But warning past 16 your system almost cannot to used it is so laggy.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've been folding 24/7 for the past 2 years now with the previous card at 1.35v, I probably won't notice a difference in power bill. In fact it'll probably come down some since I'm not folding on my CPU now.
> 
> But trust me and ask Hokies and Ivan... I have been trying for a week now to go at the lower clocks. Everyone else is saying they're getting 6-700 Khps at the lower clocks yet I don't break 600 till I hit 1200 clock. So that's what we're trying to figure out.


With 1200 core I only get 600Kh/s too but with the right ratio I can break 700Kh/s. It all about ratio. More core clock won't help you. Scrypt is only memory intensive. with more core your just overwriting your memory with more work that doesn't need to be processed.
So look at my ratio numbers for 7950 you need 68% core clock to Memory and 7970 57%. You can also try 68% with 7970 if its a non reference.

So basically your 1200 core clock is too high for that memory speed and your GPU can't work efficiently. You can go down as low as 52% if you see no difference with 57%. When you hit the right ratio your hashrate will shoot up about 100kh/s.

Edit : The reason why is the 7970 core can process the work stored in the memory faster. And that is why the 7970 needs so much less core clock than a 7950 which has the same amount of memory but a slower core.


----------



## Hokies83

Every card has a sweet spot script mining you just have to find it.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Every card has a sweet spot script mining you just have to find it.


yeah but I have set up alot of rigs and for these 7970's and 7950's its always the same I have set up many different 7970's from different manufactures. I'm willing to bet anyone that used 57% to 58% ratio Memory to core clock on a 7970 will have the best yield they possible can get. It help giving someone these numbers to start because if not they will spend countless hours thinking more core will be better. But they don't understand what Scrypt is doing with their GPU's.


----------



## Nemesis158

currently at ~650K/hash with 945/1640 and tc 8192, i 13, g 2, w 64

think that is a pretty good spot ftm


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've been folding 24/7 for the past 2 years now with the previous card at 1.35v, I probably won't notice a difference in power bill. In fact it'll probably come down some since I'm not folding on my CPU now.
> 
> But trust me and ask Hokies and Ivan... I have been trying for a week now to go at the lower clocks. Everyone else is saying they're getting 6-700 Khps at the lower clocks yet I don't break 600 till I hit 1200 clock. So that's what we're trying to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> With 1200 core I only get 600Kh/s too but with the right ratio I can break 700Kh/s. It all about ratio. More core clock won't help you. Scrypt is only memory intensive. with more core your just overwriting your memory with more work that doesn't need to be processed.
> So look at my ratio numbers for 7950 you need 68% core clock to Memory and 7970 57%. You can also try 68% with 7970 if its a non reference.
> 
> So basically your 1200 core clock is too high for that memory speed and your GPU can't work efficiently. You can go down as low as 52% if you see no difference with 57%. When you hit the right ratio your hashrate will shoot up about 100kh/s.
> 
> Edit : The reason why is the 7970 core can process the work stored in the memory faster. And that is why the 7970 needs so much less core clock than a 7950 which has the same amount of memory but a slower core.
Click to expand...

Right. But my issue has been that at 1026/1800 I'm getting only 550 Khps where as at 1200/1800 I can get 630-640 Khps.

Update: Upped my intensity to 14 and got HW errors like a bag of nuts. Changed -g to 1. Still errors. Deleted shaders, still errors. Deleted the .bin file and no errors but good drop in my rate. I tried 15 and 16 for kicks and it only improved a little bit. I tried 18 and I'm now doing 640 at 1026/1800 speeds.

I'm doing this through logmein so I don't know how laggy it is. I'm sure it's pretty bad.

Still not happy.


----------



## barkinos98

using info i learned here and some other stuff i found at looking at 32 GPU arrays and such on the bitcoin forum; i've compiled a list for a mining rig:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G2120 3.1GHz Dual-Core Processor ($69.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* MSI H77MA-G43 Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($26.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Kingston SSDNow V200 Series 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($52.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($283.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($283.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Inwin Dragon Slayer MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($93.98 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre 43.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($7.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre 43.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($7.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre 43.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($7.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($259.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* PCIe x1 to x16 Riser (x2) ($19.90)
*Total:* $1195.73
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-10 16:43 EDT-0400)_

the risers are there for future expansion; the case is a bit small for the 4th gpu for now but one 7950 mines around 650-700kH/s, and 2 of this roughly makes you earn $1800+ per year (for now).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There isn't an option to deselect SDK for 13.5.
> 
> Hokies, after trying the 1200 clocks and then going... now my hash rate back down to 530.


There isn't an option cause it doesn't COME with sdk bundled.
Trust me, it's a simple process, just do it and test your config again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> Those high of clocks are not useful if u are trying to make any profits..you are probably paying quite a bit more for energy as well as adding lots of heat to your cards, I would undervolt your cards and then try and get the best out of them once you are undervolted and at decent temps


Agreed.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There isn't an option to deselect SDK for 13.5.
> 
> Hokies, after trying the 1200 clocks and then going... now my hash rate back down to 530.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't an option cause it doesn't COME with sdk bundled.
> Trust me, it's a simple process, just do it and test your config again.
Click to expand...

Right, your steps said during the install of the new driver, to click custom, deselect SDK. SDK isn't an option.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Do those hash rates appear normal? I'm using 13.6beta with no SDK.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> 
> 
> Do those hash rates appear normal? I'm using 13.6beta with no SDK.


7970s?

It looks like 7950s @ 1200mhz or 7970s at 1100mhz.

Use these flags for a 30 mh/s bump -v -w 256 -f1


----------



## Spin Cykle

7970's @ 1.113v 1050/1575 .... i was trying to under volt a bit to keep temps down. I have EK blocks on them both right now and the max temps are 52F after 8 hours or so. VRM temps near 60F. I feel they are a hot side but still within limits.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> currently at ~650K/hash with 945/1640 and tc 8192, i 13, g 2, w 64
> 
> think that is a pretty good spot ftm


Have you upped W to 256? That might help...if it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right. But my issue has been that at 1026/1800 I'm getting only 550 Khps where as at 1200/1800 I can get 630-640 Khps.
> 
> Update: Upped my intensity to 14 and got HW errors like a bag of nuts. Changed -g to 1. Still errors. Deleted shaders, still errors. Deleted the .bin file and no errors but good drop in my rate. I tried 15 and 16 for kicks and it only improved a little bit. I tried 18 and I'm now doing 640 at 1026/1800 speeds.
> 
> I'm doing this through logmein so I don't know how laggy it is. I'm sure it's pretty bad.
> 
> Still not happy.


You CAN'T use more than 13 intensity on 7970s...that's for 7950s.
i 13 g 2 is for 7970s.
Have you done the SDK thing I described at least three times now? Do that, then do the ratio thing...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> 7970's @ 1.113v 1050/1575 .... i was trying to under volt a bit to keep temps down. I have EK blocks on them both right now and the max temps are 52F after 8 hours or so. VRM temps near 60F. I feel they are a hot side but still within limits.


Yeah try these flags *-v -w 256 -f1*


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> currently at ~650K/hash with 945/1640 and tc 8192, i 13, g 2, w 64
> 
> think that is a pretty good spot ftm
> 
> 
> 
> Have you upped W to 256? That might help...if it works.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right. But my issue has been that at 1026/1800 I'm getting only 550 Khps where as at 1200/1800 I can get 630-640 Khps.
> 
> Update: Upped my intensity to 14 and got HW errors like a bag of nuts. Changed -g to 1. Still errors. Deleted shaders, still errors. Deleted the .bin file and no errors but good drop in my rate. I tried 15 and 16 for kicks and it only improved a little bit. I tried 18 and I'm now doing 640 at 1026/1800 speeds.
> 
> I'm doing this through logmein so I don't know how laggy it is. I'm sure it's pretty bad.
> 
> Still not happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You CAN'T use more than 13 intensity on 7970s...that's for 7950s.
> i 13 g 2 is for 7970s.
> Have you done the SDK thing I described at least three times now? Do that, then do the ratio thing...
Click to expand...

I had it set to 18 per someone's suggestion.

Steps taken:
Clean utility normal and safe mode, installed 13.5b, installed sdk 2.7.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I had it set to 18 per someone's suggestion.
> 
> Steps taken:
> Clean utility normal and safe mode, installed 13.5b, installed sdk 2.7.


The 18 suggestion was someone thinking it was a 7950...

Ok, where's the rest of the settings in your bat? Or is that all?

Try changing --thread-concurrency (if you haven't yet) and remove --shaders (if you do have them there)
Start at --thread-concurrency 8192, then go up in 256 intervals till the miner fails to start or you get HW (HW should always be 0)

Then go back down till you find the optimal value, with the highest hash rate and the highest WU: value (the one in the top right corner...531 in your case)

Once you do that you can start changing the memory speed keeping that same ratio. That means maintaining the core speed as a 0.57 multiple of ram speed.
Go in 10mhz intervals...you should find the sweet spot easily. Go down, not up









The ram chips have a set of timings that change with the different speeds.
Sometimes faster ram mhz will perform worse than slower mhz cause of auto timing settings. Think of it like 2400mhz cl11-11-11-28 vs 2133mhz cl9-10-10-21-1t. 2133mhz will perform best.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm sure you've seen this: https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm sure you've seen this: https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon


Wuts in there lol maybe i need to read down more?


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah try these flags *-v -w 256 -f1*


Thanks for the suggestions. I'll have to do some research, no clue how to use flags with GUIminer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll have to do some research, no clue how to use flags with GUIminer.


Copy and paste them in the blank labeled 'Additional flags'.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Copy and paste them in the blank labeled 'Additional flags'.


LoL +1 it is as easy as that.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You CAN'T use more than 13 intensity on 7970s...that's for 7950s


For scrypt hashing, 18-20 should work on most any card, including 7970s.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> For scrypt hashing, 18-20 should work on most any card, including 7970s.


Have you tried it? Insta hw...in most cases.


----------



## Blameless

I don't personally have any 7970s, but I have yet to encounter a GPU that won't hash reliably at intensity 18-20 with the right drivers/OCL and stable clocks. My 5750s, 5850s, 6950s, 6970s, 7950s...even my 4870 and 5650M can do this.

There are plenty of reports of 7970s using intensity 20. Indeed, if intensity 13 was the max, many reported hash rates would be impossible.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Sorry for all my painfully easy questions and the thanks for the fast responses guys!









What does increasing the intensity do? Increase the hash rate?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Sorry for all my painfully easy questions and the thanks for the fast responses guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does increasing the intensity do? Increase the hash rate?


It's very similar to increasing the priority of a CPU process in task manager, though the effects are typically more dramatic. Lower intensity means the system is more responsive for other tasks, higher intensities mean better hash rate.

Intensity 13 gives me about 400khash if nothing else is going on, same clock speeds at intensity 20 give me ~650 khash. This is on a 7950.


----------



## Krusher33

I had mine on 18 for awhile. But Hokies is right, laggy as hell. I couldn't do much of anything.


----------



## Blameless

Settings much over 13 are really only used by dedicated mining setups.


----------



## Spin Cykle

I found this link for Flags. Maybe it will help someone who is new like me. Still not sure what they all do specifically, but at lease I know what the letters stand for.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I had it set to 18 per someone's suggestion.
> 
> Steps taken:
> Clean utility normal and safe mode, installed 13.5b, installed sdk 2.7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 18 suggestion was someone thinking it was a 7950...
> 
> Ok, where's the rest of the settings in your bat? Or is that all?
> 
> Try changing --thread-concurrency (if you haven't yet) and remove --shaders (if you do have them there)
> Start at --thread-concurrency 8192, then go up in 256 intervals till the miner fails to start or you get HW (HW should always be 0)
> 
> Then go back down till you find the optimal value, with the highest hash rate and the highest WU: value (the one in the top right corner...531 in your case)
> 
> Once you do that you can start changing the memory speed keeping that same ratio. That means maintaining the core speed as a 0.57 multiple of ram speed.
> Go in 10mhz intervals...you should find the sweet spot easily. Go down, not up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ram chips have a set of timings that change with the different speeds.
> Sometimes faster ram mhz will perform worse than slower mhz cause of auto timing settings. Think of it like 2400mhz cl11-11-11-28 vs 2133mhz cl9-10-10-21-1t. 2133mhz will perform best.
Click to expand...

I'm at 24320 and I haven't seen any change or HW errors. Actually I think that's it. Still no HW errors but the next bump and the hash rate is 17 Khps. The hash rate was the same from 8192 to 24320. The WU... it bounces all over the place so I never know if it's better or worst.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm at 24320 and I haven't seen any change or HW errors. Actually I think that's it. Still no HW errors but the next bump and the hash rate is 17 Khps. The hash rate was the same from 8192 to 24320. The WU... it bounces all over the place so I never know if it's better or worst.


Let it run for 5 minutes and then look at that wu value...do the same for every run.
You should find a sweetspot.


----------



## Krusher33

The WU is just all over the place for any of the TC values. There's no telling which is best.


----------



## Blameless

24000 concurrency is the sweet spot for all of my 2GIB+ GPUs. I get a steady, if modest increase in hash rate going from 8000 to 24000, going much above or below this does make things much more noticeable.

I usually let mine run for about two hours then look at the average hash rate.

This is with nothing running but the miner; if you are using the system for something else, especially if you are mining on the GPU you have your displays connected to, it can be very hard to get a good average.

Also, you should not need to install any OCL/APP SDK with any recent drivers.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 24000 concurrency is the sweet spot for all of my 2GIB+ GPUs. I get a steady, if modest increase in hash rate going from 8000 to 24000, going much above or below this does make things much more noticeable.
> 
> I usually let mine run for about two hours then look at the average hash rate.
> 
> This is with nothing running but the miner; if you are using the system for something else, especially if you are mining on the GPU you have your displays connected to, it can be very hard to get a good average.
> 
> Also, you should not need to install any OCL/APP SDK with any recent drivers.


13.5b doesn't come with an sdk...and when the new ones do, they come with SDK 2.8 which BREAKS cgminer performance.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 24000 concurrency is the sweet spot for all of my 2GIB+ GPUs. I get a steady, if modest increase in hash rate going from 8000 to 24000, going much above or below this does make things much more noticeable.
> 
> I usually let mine run for about two hours then look at the average hash rate.
> 
> This is with nothing running but the miner; if you are using the system for something else, especially if you are mining on the GPU you have your displays connected to, it can be very hard to get a good average.
> 
> Also, you should not need to install any OCL/APP SDK with any recent drivers.


Everyone keeps saying they see their hash rate go up when increasing TC. The thing with mine though... it stayed at 550 Khps from 8192 all the way up to 24320 testing them for 25 accepted shares.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Everyone keeps saying they see their hash rate go up when increasing TC. The thing with mine though... it stayed at 550 Khps from 8192 all the way up to 24320 testing them for 25 accepted shares.


Just use me .conf file I posted yesterday and see what you get.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I don't personally have any 7970s, but I have yet to encounter a GPU that won't hash reliably at intensity 18-20 with the right drivers/OCL and stable clocks. My 5750s, 5850s, 6950s, 6970s, 7950s...even my 4870 and 5650M can do this.
> 
> There are plenty of reports of 7970s using intensity 20. Indeed, if intensity 13 was the max, many reported hash rates would be impossible.


I think people shy away from exceeding -I 13 on 7970s because ckolivas posted that its probably not worth it: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=28402.msg1635964#msg1635964. Anyone that has a 7970 should probably read this thread.

If you have a 7950, you may benefit from .68 core/memory vs .57-.6 used on 7970s. My 7950 hashrate increased by 40+KH/s by using .68.

I think people run into a problem when they run diverse GPUs. I know for me, 13.1 is what I run on my fastest rig, but it is not the best driver for all of the cards, just the most stable for all of them in one rig. I cannot exceed -I 13 on my 7870 XT for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 13.5b doesn't come with an sdk...and when the new ones do, they come with SDK 2.8 which BREAKS cgminer performance.


What SDK comes with each driver? After you install the driver do you know if you can remove the SDK that came with it?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 13.5b doesn't come with an sdk...and when the new ones do, they come with SDK 2.8 which BREAKS cgminer performance.


AMD has been integrating the OCL drivers into the core package for the last few versions. They don't have the OpenCL folder or .msi because they don't need them. Try it yourself.

You don't need to install anything besides the display driver for cgminer to work fine. It also does not break cgminer performance.

I've found that reaper only likes cat 12.6 and sdk 2.6, but cgminer is perfectly happy with the OCL version built into 13.5b2 and 13.6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Everyone keeps saying they see their hash rate go up when increasing TC. The thing with mine though... it stayed at 550 Khps from 8192 all the way up to 24320 testing them for 25 accepted shares.


Isn't your card limited to sub 1600 memory clock? That's likely the reason.

With 24000 thread concurrency, I see performance scale on my 7950s all the way to 1700+ with a core clock of only 1053MHz. A 7970 at 1.1GHz would need ~2GHz memory before it stopped scaling. Thread concurrency directly controls how much VRAM is used, and if your miner is set to use more than you have bandwith to feed, that could explain why you aren't seeing corresponding increases in hash rate.

It could also be the intensity you are mining at, or some driver issue.


----------



## Blameless

Here is a screen shot I just took on my primary signature system: http://i.imgur.com/DH9YxzK.png

As you can see, there is no AMD APP directory (I have no SDK installed), and the extracted 13.6 beta driver has the OCL files integrated.

I am also mining scrypt/ltc with cgminer, bouncing between 640 and 650 khash with my 7950 at 1080/1600 (OCL device 1 corresponds to GPU 1, not 2, in MSI AB, which has my monitors plugged into it and is registering a lower hash rate because I dropped intensity from 20 to 13 so I could use the system to take the screen shot and post this), with the config file I've previously posted.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Everyone keeps saying they see their hash rate go up when increasing TC. The thing with mine though... it stayed at 550 Khps from 8192 all the way up to 24320 testing them for 25 accepted shares.
> 
> 
> 
> Just use me .conf file I posted yesterday and see what you get.
Click to expand...

Now we're getting somewhere!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 13.5b doesn't come with an sdk...and when the new ones do, they come with SDK 2.8 which BREAKS cgminer performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD has been integrating the OCL drivers into the core package for the last few versions. They don't have the OpenCL folder or .msi because they don't need them. Try it yourself.
> 
> You don't need to install anything besides the display driver for cgminer to work fine. It also does not break cgminer performance.
> 
> I've found that reaper only likes cat 12.6 and sdk 2.6, but cgminer is perfectly happy with the OCL version built into 13.5b2 and 13.6.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Everyone keeps saying they see their hash rate go up when increasing TC. The thing with mine though... it stayed at 550 Khps from 8192 all the way up to 24320 testing them for 25 accepted shares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't your card limited to sub 1600 memory clock? That's likely the reason.
> 
> With 24000 thread concurrency, I see performance scale on my 7950s all the way to 1700+ with a core clock of only 1053MHz. A 7970 at 1.1GHz would need ~2GHz memory before it stopped scaling. Thread concurrency directly controls how much VRAM is used, and if your miner is set to use more than you have bandwith to feed, that could explain why you aren't seeing corresponding increases in hash rate.
> 
> It could also be the intensity you are mining at, or some driver issue.
Click to expand...

No, 1800. I can bench at 1900 memory clock but it requires voltage increase.

I've tried several drivers so far doing various things Ivan suggested.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I think people shy away from exceeding -I 13 on 7970s because ckolivas posted that its probably not worth it: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=28402.msg1635964#msg1635964. Anyone that has a 7970 should probably read this thread.


I've read ckolivas' stuff, and while it's a good starting point, I've definitely been able to improve on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> If you have a 7950, you may benefit from .68 core/memory vs .57-.6 used on 7970s. My 7950 hashrate increased by 40+KH/s by using .68.


.68 works, but .65 does get me about 25KH more per card. I do have to overvolt my memory significantly once I start pushing past 1600ish, so I usually sacrifice that little extra boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I think people run into a problem when they run diverse GPUs. I know for me, 13.1 is what I run on my fastest rig, but it is not the best driver for all of the cards, just the most stable for all of them in one rig. I cannot exceed -I 13 on my 7870 XT for example.


I have a lot of wildly varying AMD GPUs, and as I stated before, I haven't encountered anything that cannot use 18+ with stability.

I even had a system with three different AMD GPUs, from two different generations, in the same box, all running intensity 20 for months at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> What SDK comes with each driver? After you install the driver do you know if you can remove the SDK that came with it?


If you have an older driver where the SDK is still a separate package, you can run the msi file in the apps\OpenCL (or OpenCL 64) directory and select uninstall.

Newer drivers have OCL built in, and the only way to remove this is to mod it out of the driver before install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere!


Looks much closer to where it should be.

I notice your pool is sending you very low difficulty work. Do you have an option to increase this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> No, 1800. I can bench at 1900 memory clock but it requires voltage increase.


Ah.

What core clock are you running?


----------



## Blameless

double post


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Looks much closer to where it should be.
> 
> I notice your pool is sending you very low difficulty work. Do you have an option to increase this?


Not that I'm aware of.
Quote:


> Ah.
> 
> What core clock are you running?


1026 now.


----------



## likethegun

Hey guys. Great thread. I have a couple 6870's right now that i'm going to be pulling out of my gaming rig. Was thinking about throwing together some mining rigs and buying a few more cheap cards but wanted to experiment first. Still a bit confused about the differences between litecoin and bitcoin as far as how the mining process works. Litecoins is better with faster memory from gpus I get that, but is it to the difficulty point yet to even be worth while with just two 6870s for starting out? As it is right now according to calculators, with BTC I would be making about .03 a day or something like that... would litecoin yield a substantially better income?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Hey guys. Great thread. I have a couple 6870's right now that i'm going to be pulling out of my gaming rig. Was thinking about throwing together some mining rigs and buying a few more cheap cards but wanted to experiment first. Still a bit confused about the differences between litecoin and bitcoin as far as how the mining process works. Litecoins is better with faster memory from gpus I get that, but is it to the difficulty point yet to even be worth while with just two 6870s for starting out? As it is right now according to calculators, with BTC I would be making about .03 a day or something like that... would litecoin yield a substantially better income?


Check multi pool it always mines what is most profitable it is in the how to make the most money from amd ggpus thread.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Check multi pool it always mines what is most profitable it is in the how to make the most money from amd ggpus thread.


Thank you. I think I checked that one out but ill poke around the main post some more. Does it show the current returns compared to BTC?


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I don't personally have any 7970s, but I have yet to encounter a GPU that won't hash reliably at intensity 18-20 with the right drivers/OCL and stable clocks. My 5750s, 5850s, 6950s, 6970s, 7950s...even my 4870 and 5650M can do this.
> 
> There are plenty of reports of 7970s using intensity 20. Indeed, if intensity 13 was the max, many reported hash rates would be impossible.


7970s have to be run at 13 for best hashrate, get all sorts of driver/hw faults if you try running them at 18-20


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I don't personally have any 7970s, but I have yet to encounter a GPU that won't hash reliably at intensity 18-20 with the right drivers/OCL and stable clocks. My 5750s, 5850s, 6950s, 6970s, 7950s...even my 4870 and 5650M can do this.
> 
> There are plenty of reports of 7970s using intensity 20. Indeed, if intensity 13 was the max, many reported hash rates would be impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 7970s have to be run at 13 for best hashrate, get all sorts of driver/hw faults if you try running them at 18-20
Click to expand...

Once again... mine didn't have any errors. It just wasn't usable. Funny thing is: I couldn't feel the lagginess via logmein but boy it's there in person.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Hey guys. Great thread. I have a couple 6870's right now that i'm going to be pulling out of my gaming rig. Was thinking about throwing together some mining rigs and buying a few more cheap cards but wanted to experiment first. Still a bit confused about the differences between litecoin and bitcoin as far as how the mining process works. Litecoins is better with faster memory from gpus I get that, but is it to the difficulty point yet to even be worth while with just two 6870s for starting out? As it is right now according to calculators, with BTC I would be making about .03 a day or something like that... would litecoin yield a substantially better income?


No way in hell you'll be making 0.03btc a day with dual 6870s...those are way slower than my setup. I could get 980kh/s with both a 6950 and a 7950 and I was getting that amount roughly mining btc. ( http://bitclockers.com/forums/index.php?topic=6.0 )
You should definitely mine LTC or at multipool.in, just make sure to download all the wallets for the auto mined coins, and exchange them for btc at www.cryptsy.com, www.btc-e.com and www.mcxnow.com
(Always make sure to trade them at the place with the highest buy prices for any given coin...they are not linked)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Once again... mine didn't have any errors. It just wasn't usable. Funny thing is: I couldn't feel the lagginess via logmein but boy it's there in person.


Yep, it's there when you use the mining gpu to render...when using logmein you aren't actually using it per se.
And, maybe you get no errors but you will see a decrease in wu/m for sure. Check the top results with 7970s at github, and you'll see...there's an 800kh/s 7970, intensity 13 and 2 threads...high clocks on water though. On air these cards don't cooperate despite how much voltage you throw at them.








https://github.com/litecoin-project/litecoin/wiki/Mining-hardware-comparison


----------



## Krusher33

I don't know why y'all keep worry about my card's temps... they're on water. Which is why I wasn't concerned about running it at 1200/1800 with 1.25v. It was going to be folding at that speed anyways. I'm just taking advantage of mining while the team competition is down.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't know why y'all keep worry about my card's temps... they're on water. Which is why I wasn't concerned about running it at 1200/1800 with 1.25v. It was going to be folding at that speed anyways. I'm just taking advantage of mining while the team competition is down.


Nice man, you can try for higher mem overclocks then to push the core higher and get a good ratio.
I found the sweetspot for my card and I'm getting 25kh/s more compared to my previous core speed which was 11mhz higher.
Also, I'd reccomend trying 13.6 driver with no extra sdk, it helped with my miner's efficiency (although the hash rate is the same, I get way higher wu/m numbers and the pools report higher hash rates)


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is a nice resource for the OP: https://wallet.epools.org/

An online wallet for BTC, LTC, DGC, FTC and WDC. Ideal for first time multipool users!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> This is a nice resource for the OP: https://wallet.epools.org/
> 
> An online wallet for BTC, LTC, DGC, FTC and WDC. Ideal for first time multipool users!


Yah im using that for WDC FTC and DGC.


----------



## Krusher33

What do you use? I am slightly annoyed by having to open each of the wallets.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What do you use? I am slightly annoyed by having to open each of the wallets.


You can use this for all https://wallet.epools.org/ Good if your just starting and mining on Multi pool.

I added it to the op.


----------



## staccker

Looking for some opinions on intro mining.

There is a current deal where I could pick up 2 7850s for a little over 300$. (see link below for model)

I am trying to figure out if its worth it to pick these guys up and start a little mining rig. they have the extra bus for the scrypt coins and it looks like they have a hash rate of anywhere 600 to 800 (in total for both) depending on the clock/mem. From the coinwarz website it would take approx 5 months to recover the costs. And I am also wondering if this is a good start for a mining rig.

or I could go with the route of one 7950 for around the same price.

Based off this *website* i could get a slightly higher hash rate with 7850x2 vs 7950x1

Am I putting too much faith in the hash power of the 7850s?

what do you guys think?

ASUS 7850


----------



## Krusher33

It's just that you guys are making it sound like you're using something else and only beginners should use that.


----------



## Nemesis158

Im having an issue with one of my games after entering the setting "setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100" , though it could also be the 13.6 driver.
What command would i use to undo what that command did to see if it is what is causing my issue?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Im having an issue with one of my games after entering the setting "setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100" , though it could also be the 13.6 driver.
> What command would i use to undo what that command did to see if it is what is causing my issue?


I would say it is the driver all the Set X do is unlock the full power of your gpu.. which in no way should affect a game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's just that you guys are making it sound like you're using something else and only beginners should use that.


Anybody can use it.. not just people starting off. and it does not need to Sync.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Looking for some opinions on intro mining.
> 
> There is a current deal where I could pick up 2 7850s for a little over 300$. (see link below for model)
> 
> I am trying to figure out if its worth it to pick these guys up and start a little mining rig. they have the extra bus for the scrypt coins and it looks like they have a hash rate of anywhere 600 to 800 (in total for both) depending on the clock/mem. From the coinwarz website it would take approx 5 months to recover the costs. And I am also wondering if this is a good start for a mining rig.
> 
> or I could go with the route of one 7950 for around the same price.
> 
> Based off this *website* i could get a slightly higher hash rate with 7850x2 vs 7950x1
> 
> Am I putting too much faith in the hash power of the 7850s?
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> ASUS 7850


They do around 350 mh/s each at 1200mhz

If you want to game with them as well get the 2gb cards if mine only save $$ get 1gb cards.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Anyone else having trouble actually logging in to digicoin pools?

I can create an account but can't actually login to it - I've tried cryptcoins.net and another one, can't remember the name; tried FF, Chrome and IE.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Anyone else having trouble actually logging in to digicoin pools?
> I can create an account but can't actually login to it - I've tried cryptcoins.net and another one, can't remember the name; tried FF, Chrome and IE.


Don't use BigVern's pools...he's over 51% of the total hash rate for several coins, which is irresponsible and hurts security.
Don't support that scumbag.
Use dgcpool.com, digitalcoin.scryptmining.com, multipool.in...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't know why y'all keep worry about my card's temps... they're on water. Which is why I wasn't concerned about running it at 1200/1800 with 1.25v. It was going to be folding at that speed anyways. *I'm just taking advantage of mining while the team competition is down.*


Me too - I'm attempting to acquire enough BTC to pick up a 7970 so we can have another season of head to head [email protected] battle! It's more fun when we're playing KOTH than sitting at the bottom looking up...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't know why y'all keep worry about my card's temps... they're on water. Which is why I wasn't concerned about running it at 1200/1800 with 1.25v. It was going to be folding at that speed anyways. *I'm just taking advantage of mining while the team competition is down.*
> 
> 
> 
> Me too - I'm attempting to acquire enough BTC to pick up a 7970 so we can have another season of head to head [email protected] battle! It's more fun when we're playing KOTH than sitting at the bottom looking up...
Click to expand...

Pfft... I ain't afraid of you.


----------



## Hokies83

Yes digital coin is back on top!


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's a pretty stable coin...despite the price swings, the difficulty algorithm is brilliant!


----------



## DrGroove

I don't understand the plugging of DGC around here. What makes it any different than other scrypt coins like LTC or even FTC, both of which already have better adoption?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere!
> 
> 
> No, 1800. I can bench at 1900 memory clock but it requires voltage increase.
> 
> I've tried several drivers so far doing various things Ivan suggested.


Now lower your core voltage as low as you can go.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No way in hell you'll be making 0.03btc a day with dual 6870s...those are way slower than my setup. I could get 980kh/s with both a 6950 and a 7950 and I was getting that amount roughly mining btc. ( http://bitclockers.com/forums/index.php?topic=6.0 )
> You should definitely mine LTC or at multipool.in, just make sure to download all the wallets for the auto mined coins, and exchange them for btc at www.cryptsy.com, www.btc-e.com and www.mcxnow.com
> (Always make sure to trade them at the place with the highest buy prices for any given coin...they are not linked)


Appreciate the info. As I said, I was just going by the calculators which were saying roughly 340kh/s each card... so apparently the calculators are outdated regarding difficulty factor im guessing...?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> I don't understand the plugging of DGC around here. What makes it any different than other scrypt coins like LTC or even FTC, both of which already have better adoption?


Did you read about the coins launch or the support it's got?
The devs work hard and have some good ideas, why not support them? Litecoin has Atlantis, and it's the first scrypt coin. That's about it...it's rather slow compared to DGC which is almost instant transaction wise.
It happens to be more profitable to mine most of the time cause of the clever difficulty retarget algorithm it has built in, that always keeps it close to 100% profitability vs BTC. (despite of price swings)
That helps keep the coin alive, without turning into a dump fest everytime the difficulty is low, and a two day agony once it's super high.

Just mine whatever works for you, or whatever coin you support. If you do support one, don't dump it at the highest asking price








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Appreciate the info. As I said, I was just going by the calculators which were saying roughly 340kh/s each card... so apparently the calculators are outdated regarding difficulty factor im guessing...?


340kh/s each card is a bit slow, compared to a pair of 6950s which you can find used for 130...those flash to 6970 or unlock shaders (if they are non ref) and do 450-525kh/s each.
7950s cost 300 and come with games you can sell at ebay or whatever. (the steam codes) They draw 50w less than the 6950s and perform like two 6870s, in one socket.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 340kh/s each card is a bit slow, compared to a pair of 6950s which you can find used for 130...those flash to 6970 or unlock shaders (if they are non ref) and do 450-525kh/s each.
> 7950s cost 300 and come with games you can sell at ebay or whatever. (the steam codes) They draw 50w less than the 6950s and perform like two 6870s, in one socket.


Thanks man. Yeah according to (I think all) the calculators I looked into said 680ish would still net about .03 BTC a day. Apparently that is way off lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere!
> 
> 
> No, 1800. I can bench at 1900 memory clock but it requires voltage increase.
> 
> I've tried several drivers so far doing various things Ivan suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> Now lower your core voltage as low as you can go.
Click to expand...

NO! I want MOAR!









Besides... Already tried.









But I do want more. I'm still tweaking.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Thanks man. Yeah according to (I think all) the calculators I looked into said 680ish would still net about .03 BTC a day. Apparently that is way off lol.


I get 0.03btc a day mining btc at 980mh/s...mining more profitable alt coins maybe, but 6870s are weak mining ltc and so on.
You're better off with a single 7950, otherwise you'll spend more on power.


----------



## ZombieJon

BigVern's DGC pool has 51.1% of network hash.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I get 0.03btc a day mining btc at 980mh/s...mining more profitable alt coins maybe, but 6870s are weak mining ltc and so on.
> You're better off with a single 7950, otherwise you'll spend more on power.


Not concerned about power., even then though, if they can't even do .03 a day then thats not even 80$ a month profit... so doesn't really seem worth it unless you go somewhat all out on creating a farm. Thinking of rigging up some solar conversion though just to test. In any case, my power is a flat rate so more or less; I pay the same price per month.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Not concerned about power., even then though, if they can't even do .03 a day then thats not even 80$ a month profit... so doesn't really seem worth it unless you go somewhat all out on creating a farm. Thinking of rigging up some solar conversion though just to test. In any case, my power is a flat rate so more or less; I pay the same price per month.


Then 6990/dual 6950 flashed to 6970 or dual 6970s used will be better...scour forum classifieds for some of those.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Thanks man. Yeah according to (I think all) the calculators I looked into said 680ish would still net about .03 BTC a day. Apparently that is way off lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I get 0.03btc a day mining btc at 980mh/s...
Click to expand...

What do you mine with?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Then 6990/dual 6950 flashed to 6970 or dual 6970s used will be better...scour forum classifieds for some of those.


Gonna look around thanks


----------



## cam51037

I had a 5970 that I sold awhile ago that mined bitcoins for like a week hah.

I kind of make the mistake selling it, because my room was getting too hot, didn't realize I could put it in the basement and I wouldn't even see it, let alone hear it or feel the heat.









At least I kept in touch with the buyer, he's made around 2 BTC from it so far, pretty decent.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What do you mine with?


That was a 6950+7950...now single 7950 (sold the 6950, and gonna wait for the 8xxx series to make a move)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I had a 5970 that I sold awhile ago that mined bitcoins for like a week hah.
> 
> I kind of make the mistake selling it, because my room was getting too hot, didn't realize I could put it in the basement and I wouldn't even see it, let alone hear it or feel the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I kept in touch with the buyer, he's made around 2 BTC from it so far, pretty decent.


Too bad, those are nice, except for the power draw which is a bit high.
When did you sell it? If you sold it say, last year, you would have made SO much $$$ lol


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That was a 6950+7950...now single 7950 (sold the 6950, and gonna wait for the 8xxx series to make a move)
> 
> Too bad, those are nice, except for the power draw which is a bit high.
> When did you sell it? If you sold it say, last year, you would have made SO much $$$ lol


I sold it a couple months back for what I paid for it, $225.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I sold it a couple months back for what I paid for it, $225.


Yah im get afew 8xxx cards myself.

The thingg is tho u can still make money mining digital coin with hd 4xxx cards.

That is why I made a complete thread that has everything making a bunch of random mining threads just confuses people having all the best info in one place is the way to ggo.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That was a 6950+7950...now single 7950 (sold the 6950, and gonna wait for the 8xxx series to make a move)
> 
> Too bad, those are nice, except for the power draw which is a bit high.
> When did you sell it? If you sold it say, last year, you would have made SO much $$$ lol
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it a couple months back for what I paid for it, $225.
Click to expand...

Just a couple of months ago and he has already made 2 BTC's?


----------



## Hokies83

Sticking to this thread and watching whats ggoing on is goingg to make you the most money.

And that is not LTC .... Right now LTC is less profitable then miningg BTC after fees and such.

That is why im offering this vast information on multi coins so everybody knows whats going on and can get the max money from there systems.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Pfft... I ain't afraid of you.


Bring it on, old man! / whippersnapper!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Going to bitcoin mine over the holidays! Hopefully when I have my 7950's up and running!
I get free unlimited power... so yeah!

How much will I be looking at if I leave my PC on and am running off 2x 7950's overclocked to say 1100MHz (CPU/RAM will be stock to ensure long term stability) for say 10 days straight?


----------



## DrGroove

Is there a reliable formula for calculating wattage?

Here's the formula I'm using now:
(Current VDCC / Stock VDCC)^2 * TDP

Using my 7870XT: (1 / 1.25)^2 * 210 = 135W
350 KHs / 135W = 2.6 KHs/W

This is a pretty rough estimate. Using a formula like this, should stock VDCC actually be the maximum stock voltage since AMD's listed TDP is the card's max? Example for my card, the base voltage is 1.25, but the maximum allowed in Trixx is 1.3.

Also, does W go down when you reduce clock rate without reducing voltage?


----------



## barkinos98

just a question, is it possible to run LTC on a card, digicoin on another card and bitcoins on the 3rd card? to make up for the profits


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just a couple of months ago and he has already made 2 BTC's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Going to bitcoin mine over the holidays! Hopefully when I have my 7950's up and running!
> I get free unlimited power... so yeah!
> 
> How much will I be looking at if I leave my PC on and am running off 2x 7950's overclocked to say 1100MHz (CPU/RAM will be stock to ensure long term stability) for say 10 days straight?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Is there a reliable formula for calculating wattage?
> 
> Here's the formula I'm using now:
> (Current VDCC / Stock VDCC)^2 * TDP
> 
> Using my 7870XT: (1 / 1.25)^2 * 210 = 135W
> 350 KHs / 135W = 2.6 KHs/W
> 
> This is a pretty rough estimate. Using a formula like this, should stock VDCC actually be the maximum stock voltage since AMD's listed TDP is the card's max? Example for my card, the base voltage is 1.25, but the maximum allowed in Trixx is 1.3.
> 
> Also, does W go down when you reduce clock rate without reducing voltage?


www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency

All there...


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

If you're at all worried about power draw, buy one of these when they go on sale









http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4400-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU/


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> just a question, is it possible to run LTC on a card, digicoin on another card and bitcoins on the 3rd card? to make up for the profits


Mining on multi pool seems like a good option i would not waste my time ...

In my month at multi pool LTC has been more profitable then WDC / DGC one time for like 3 hrs lol.

DGC is always profitable and great to dump at 200% profit... LTC just hangs at 105% profit not going to make much like that.


----------



## DrGroove

I'm not so much worried about power, but I'm interested in charting the efficiency of various cards and that requires accurate power measurements for different clocks and voltages. I'm trying to figure out if that can be calculated.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Mining on multi pool seems like a good option i would not waste my time ...
> 
> In my month at multi pool LTC has been more profitable then WDC / DGC one time for like 3 hrs lol.
> 
> DGC is always profitable and great to dump at 200% profit... LTC just hangs at 105% profit not going to make much like that.


So you just trade all these coins back to bitcoin on an exchange? Are you holding any coins as an investment or cashing out? Just curious.


----------



## Hokies83

Well i have 1800 Digital coins and 2300 FTC...

I just mine till the stockprices sky rocket and sell... well i trade for BTC... then i have a Buyer who buys all my btc.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Alright, this has gotten me interested in the whole ____Coin system and mining so I'm going to give DigitalCoin a try to see how I do. Low usage works perfectly but high usage kills my drivers in a heartbeat. Anyone got some insight on what's going on?

Hey Hokies, how are DGC doing in terms of profit? What would it take to get enough for another 7950?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just a couple of months ago and he has already made 2 BTC's?
> 
> 
> 
> www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
> 
> All there...
Click to expand...

Right. I don't know what hashing rate a 5970 does but I'm doubtful that it made 2 whole bitcoins in just 2 months by itself.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right. I don't know what hashing rate a 5970 does but I'm doubtful that it made 2 whole bitcoins in just 2 months by itself.


Well it does about double what my 7850 does, 0.01BTC per day, so a 5970 would do around 0.02BTC per day not-overclocked. In a little over 2 months that'll come close to around 2 BTC.


----------



## Krusher33

This stinks... my 7970 doesn't do that well.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Alright, this has gotten me interested in the whole ____Coin system and mining so I'm going to give DigitalCoin a try to see how I do. Low usage works perfectly but high usage kills my drivers in a heartbeat. Anyone got some insight on what's going on?
> 
> Hey Hokies, how are DGC doing in terms of profit? What would it take to get enough for another 7950?


Atm with 1 7950 hashing at 600 kh/s roughly 50 days to make 250$

Remember every 7950 you add cuts the number in half 2 7950s would be 25 days and so on.

Also this is a currant profits of 121% the value of bit coin if it spikes to 250% the number is almost cut in half once again.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Atm with 1 7950 hashing at 600 kh/s roughly 50 days to make 250$
> 
> Remember every 7950 you add cuts the number in half 2 7950s would be 25 days and so on.
> 
> Also this is a currant profits of 121% the value of bit coin if it spikes to 250% the number is almost cut in half once again.


Delicious, sounds like it's time for me to get some twins.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Atm with 1 7950 hashing at 600 kh/s roughly 50 days to make 250$
> 
> Remember every 7950 you add cuts the number in half 2 7950s would be 25 days and so on.
> 
> Also this is a currant profits of 121% the value of bit coin if it spikes to 250% the number is almost cut in half once again.


pending market conditions and trading strategy I would think.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> pending market conditions and trading strategy I would think.


My est were the Low ones.

600 kh/s if you play your cards right could make 250$ mining digitalcoin in as little as 20 days if played right.


----------



## Krusher33

Is Bitmit.net legitimate?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is Bitmit.net legitimate?


I've heard it's basically eBay but with bitcoins, I'm going to buy a dozen Mario fridge magnets in the next few days and ill report back.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Atm with 1 7950 hashing at 600 kh/s roughly 50 days to make 250$
> 
> Remember every 7950 you add cuts the number in half 2 7950s would be 25 days and so on.
> 
> Also this is a currant profits of 121% the value of bit coin if it spikes to 250% the number is almost cut in half once again.


Yeah, if I could get it to run on the high usage setup, I'd be doing 600kh/s but I'm only doing 313kh/s on low usage. Am I doing something wrong? It kills my drivers every time I try to run high usage for the power.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Yeah, if I could get it to run on the high usage setup, I'd be doing 600kh/s but I'm only doing 313kh/s on low usage. Am I doing something wrong? It kills my drivers every time I try to run high usage for the power.


post your miner config settings


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Yeah, if I could get it to run on the high usage setup, I'd be doing 600kh/s but I'm only doing 313kh/s on low usage. Am I doing something wrong? It kills my drivers every time I try to run high usage for the power.


Yah need settings.

Also i have 3 of the Gpus you have they Have Elpida Vram " eww " and the Vram overclocks like poo about 1500mhz is all you should expect.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is Bitmit.net legitimate?


Some people are legit but I wouldn't touch it, unless you know the person it really highly rated seller.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is Bitmit.net legitimate?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are legit but I wouldn't touch it, unless you know the person it really highly rated seller.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Thank you.


If ur trying to sell BTC look over on [H] there is afew WTB Btc threads and alot of buyers there.

We will get BTC buyers in OCN market place sooner or later as it catches on.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's better to sell to people who want to stash on BTC for savings or speculation, than cashing out at mtgox/vircurex/campbx...
Try localbitcoins: https://localbitcoins.com/


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's better to sell to people who want to stash on BTC for savings or speculation, than cashing out at mtgox/vircurex/campbx...
> Try localbitcoins: https://localbitcoins.com/


Where u been all day? Told you to quit mailing that stuff to StickG


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Hey Hokies, I'm torn between buying two used Vapor-X 7950s or two new Gigabyte WF3s. The difference in price is ~$160. What do you think I should do for some mining cards? I've already talked to Ivan and he says I should go for the Hynix WF3s, but said the Vapor-Xs are still good cards (with Elpidia). I'm just so torn because I am not sure if I want to spend so much money.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Hey Hokies, I'm torn between buying two used Vapor-X 7950s or two new Gigabyte WF3s. The difference in price is ~$160. What do you think I should do for some mining cards? I've already talked to Ivan and he says I should go for the Hynix WF3s, but said the Vapor-Xs are still good cards (with Elpidia). I'm just so torn because I am not sure if I want to spend so much money.


Save the 160$









You can still get 650 kh/s out of ram at 1500mhz

Im using my Best card right now a Msi TF3 7950 with 7970 PCB and im only getting 640 kh/s out of it.

I got 650 kh/s out of my 1150mhz/1525mhz Elpida cards.

And if ur talking about used one in the market place.. You be shocked how far ppl come down when you buy more then one card.... Offer 480$ for 2 of them...


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Save the 160$


Okay, thanks for the opinion!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Where u been all day? Told you to quit mailing that stuff to StickG


Been busy working...I got myself a good trade man. 7950 for Giga 7970 rev 1 (unlocked and hynix mem). Couldn't be happier!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Okay, thanks for the opinion!


If you get a good deal, agreed...good luck mate!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Been busy working...I got myself a good trade man. 7950 for Giga 7970 rev 1 (unlocked and hynix mem). Couldn't be happier!
> If you get a good deal, agreed...good luck mate!


Im just holding onto what i got til HD 8XXX or HD 9XXX or my Asic machines are here. Then ill start swapping out as mining pays for the upgrades lols

Liking the PS4 XD


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> post your miner config settings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah need settings.
> 
> Also i have 3 of the Gpus you have they Have Elpida Vram " eww " and the Vram overclocks like poo about 1500mhz is all you should expect.


Using GUIMiner-scrypt-alpha on CGMiner with it set up like this right now:
*Thread concurrency* - 8192
*Worksize* - 256
*Vectors* - 1
*Intensity* - 13
*GPU Threads* - 2
*Stratum* - Yes

When I set it to "High Usage" I have it like this:
Thread concurrency - 21712
*Worksize* - 256
*Vectors* - 1
*Intensity* - 20
*GPU Threads* - 1
*Stratum* - Yes

The "High Usage" setup just kills my system


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Once again... mine didn't have any errors. It just wasn't usable. Funny thing is: I couldn't feel the lagginess via logmein but boy it's there in person.


High intensities are always laggy if you are working on a display attached to the card running it.

It's not meant to be usable, in person, at such intensities, as most people run them for dedicated miners when the system is not doing anything else that touches the GPU. Many miners don't even have displays connected.

You couldn't feel it via logmein because VPN stuff like this doesn't rely on the GPU to display an image.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Im having an issue with one of my games after entering the setting "setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100" , though it could also be the 13.6 driver.
> What command would i use to undo what that command did to see if it is what is causing my issue?


Just delete the environment variable under control panel -> system -> advanced system settings -> advanced -> environment variables then restart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just a couple of months ago and he has already made 2 BTC's?


5000, 6000, and 7000 series cards hash sha256 at about the same speed, SP for SP, clock for clock.

A 5970 is a much faster (almost 50%) bitcoin miner than a 7970. Indeed, only the 7990 can reliably beat it in a single slot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right. I don't know what hashing rate a 5970 does but I'm doubtful that it made 2 whole bitcoins in just 2 months by itself.


I've seen 5970s get to nearly 1Ghash mining BTC. 800-850Mhash is more typical.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Using GUIMiner-scrypt-alpha on CGMiner with it set up like this right now:
> *Thread concurrency* - 8192
> *Worksize* - 256
> *Vectors* - 1
> *Intensity* - 13
> *GPU Threads* - 2
> *Stratum* - Yes
> 
> When I set it to "High Usage" I have it like this:
> Thread concurrency - 21712
> *Worksize* - 256
> *Vectors* - 1
> *Intensity* - 20
> *GPU Threads* - 1
> *Stratum* - Yes
> 
> The "High Usage" setup just kills my system


Hmm im using the first line of settings and i can get 650 kh/s out of it?

Try this

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --shaders 1792 --intensity 13 -g 2 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8192

Over clock the Gpu to 1150 mhz / 1500mhz ram should = over 600 kh/s


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, shaders automatically detects the optimal thread concurrency value, but you can tweak it for more performance manually.
Kind of a hassle for farms, but if you fewer gpus it's worth a shot. Same with core and mem speed ratios.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, shaders automatically detects the optimal thread concurrency value, but you can tweak it for more performance manually.
> Kind of a hassle for farms, but if you fewer gpus it's worth a shot. Same with core and mem speed ratios.


I sent moar stuff off to RMA today...

Got tired of fooling with my Turd Gigabyte WF3 7950 thing would not run stock clocks anymore lol...

And the AD2 from my main system...

Doing Some WC work in the morning...

Making Plans to do some custom Wall mounted builds. <-- looking for sponsors on that.


----------



## cam51037

Well I set up CGMiner earlier today with my 7850 and I'm getting around 330MH/s with it, and my best share has been around 48.8k since then, fairly good I think.









Anybody mining with ASICs here? Any BFL Jalapeno owners?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I set up CGMiner earlier today with my 7850 and I'm getting around 330MH/s with it, and my best share has been around 48.8k since then, fairly good I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody mining with ASICs here? Any BFL Jalapeno owners?


I ordered 2 of them.. still waiting..

Nice what is the 7850 clocked at?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I ordered 2 of them.. still waiting..
> 
> Nice what is the 7850 clocked at?


It's clocked at 1175/1025 @ 1.176V

I can't have the memory lower than 1025 though or else it resets it to 1210 MHz in Afterburner, Trixx and CGMiner configs...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It's clocked at 1175/1025 @ 1.176V
> 
> I can't have the memory lower than 1025 though or else it resets it to 1210 MHz in Afterburner, Trixx and CGMiner configs...


That's common, don't worry...why don't you try mining litecoin next? You can probably clock the memory as high as possible and find a good ratio for the core to make even more $.
I'd reccomend coinotron.com or multipool.in (maybe both, one as backup)


----------



## Hokies83

I'd go will digital coin or that. Franko coin for best chances of makingg the most profit.


----------



## ivanlabrie

First you have to try how many stale shares you get, to determine which is best for you.
In my case most of the dgc pools are giving me way more stales than DGC, so atm LTC is slightly better for me.
Might change tomorrow though.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> First you have to try how many stale shares you get, to determine which is best for you.
> In my case most of the dgc pools are giving me way more stales than DGC, so atm LTC is slightly better for me.
> Might change tomorrow though.


LTC is only 6% more profitable then BTC ... with fees in mind that makes BTC more profitable.

DGC is 20% more profitable then BTc.. and has those jumps to 200% all the time.. LTC just hovers around 105 = 106%... not very profitable at all..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LTC is only 6% more profitable then BTC ... with fees in mind that makes BTC more profitable.
> 
> DGC is 20% more profitable then BTc.. and has those jumps to 200% all the time.. LTC just hovers around 105 = 106%... not very profitable at all..


I don't trade instantly for BTC. I normally mine whatever's lower difficulty, that I feel has a good future, or is better for trading.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't trade instantly for BTC. I normally mine whatever's lower difficulty, that I feel has a good future, or is better for trading.


LTC value never sky rockets tho lol.

Atleast the others do.. your never going to make much with LTC .


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd like to store a few...just in case. Gotta stick to it for a while to make the pplns pools pay me decently too.
Plus, give-me-ltc.com favors low hashrate miners cause they have VARDIFF implemented properly.
It sends lower diff shares to you, alternating to keep the server load down to a minimum. You get more $$ and they get a snappier server.


----------



## Hokies83

I still perfer going with the coin that can jump from 90% btc profit to 250% btc profit and dumping lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> First you have to try how many stale shares you get, to determine which is best for you.
> In my case most of the dgc pools are giving me way more stales than DGC, so atm LTC is slightly better for me.
> Might change tomorrow though.


How do you figure out how many stales you get? I've been mining DGC all day.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you figure out how many stales you get? I've been mining DGC all day.


Mine is set to auto.

So i have a bunch of them all so when ever one sky rockets i got coins to dump.. I love it..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you figure out how many stales you get? I've been mining DGC all day.


Easy, look at the cgminer window, the R is the amount of rejected shares, and A is the accepted ones. Calculate the % of rejected shares over the total and voila.
You can also look at the WU/m value, if it's lower means your pool has too much latency (server in Poland does that for me, whereas a server in Texas is butter smooth)
I do a combination of both, and then compare my income to that of a calculator. That works only for pay per share pools, that always pay the same amount.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm trying to get a bunch of 1 coin so I could have fun with it day trading. Figured DGC is my best bet. Already at 100 coins. Also found my first block. Sucks I had to share with the pool though.









But yeah... stales... I don't see where to see that? All I know is I'm mining and the coins shows up in my wallet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I'm trying to get a bunch of 1 coin so I could have fun with it day trading. Figured DGC is my best bet. Already at 100 coins. Also found my first block. Sucks I had to share with the pool though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah... stales... I don't see where to see that? All I know is I'm mining and the coins shows up in my wallet.


Read my post?









Good luck with that man...DGC is a nice coin for trading, and it seemspromising for long term investment too.
I like to split, hoarde say 50% and trade the rest.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you figure out how many stales you get? I've been mining DGC all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, look at the cgminer window, the R is the amount of rejected shares, and A is the accepted ones. Calculate the % of rejected shares over the total and voila.
> You can also look at the WU/m value, if it's lower means your pool has too much latency (server in Poland does that for me, whereas a server in Texas is butter smooth)
> I do a combination of both, and then compare my income to that of a calculator. That works only for pay per share pools, that always pay the same amount.
Click to expand...

Ninja'd. ATM mine is avg 709Khps, A: 9342, R: 59, U:20.2, WU: 648.7/n


----------



## Hokies83

Im doing pretty good 480k Accepted 90 rejects


----------



## Krusher33

Oh hey, I found 2 blocks... should I be doing solo instead?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ninja'd. ATM mine is avg 709Khps, A: 9342, R: 59, U:20.2, WU: 648.7/n


That's great! keep at it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh hey, I found 2 blocks... should I be doing solo instead?


No way, for solo you need over 2mh/s.


----------



## Krusher33

Ok, last question before I head to bed... is Cryptsy really the only place to trade DGC? Are they ok to trade at?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok, last question before I head to bed... is Cryptsy really the only place to trade DGC? Are they ok to trade at?


Crypto-trade is open. Vircurex will be opening DGC soon, but is more expensive than the other two options. Vircurex also tends to be higher quality.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh hey, I found 2 blocks... should I be doing solo instead?


You found 2 blocks of what currency? BTC?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok, last question before I head to bed... is Cryptsy really the only place to trade DGC? Are they ok to trade at?


Cryptsy is the main exchange so far...you need a decent amount of volume for any succesful trading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> You found 2 blocks of what currency? BTC?


DGC


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Can't tell you all how excited I am to be getting my first AMD card


----------



## ivanlabrie




----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Crypto-trade is open. Vircurex will be opening DGC soon, but is more expensive than the other two options. Vircurex also tends to be higher quality.


Vircurex, high quality? I would say if you have to trade there, I guess. I would stay away though based on what I have read.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Vircurex, high quality? I would say if you have to trade there, I guess. I would stay away though based on what I have read.


Vircurex was hacked once, and lots of people lost $$$ there.
I wouldn't store coins there at all, nor would with cryptsy or other exchange other than mcxnow.com
I only send coins to trade and then send them back to my wallets.


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah i remember Btc-e giving everybody a Hack alert msg lol.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Vircurex was hacked once, and lots of people lost $$$ there.
> I wouldn't store coins there at all, nor would with cryptsy or other exchange other than mcxnow.com
> I only send coins to trade and then send them back to my wallets.


Do you hang out at mcxNOW chat? I was very active there, until recently


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Vircurex, high quality? I would say if you have to trade there, I guess. I would stay away though based on what I have read.


Just the trading aspect. That's it.

I wouldn't trust any exchanges to store coins there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Do you hang out at mcxNOW chat? I was very active there, until recently


Yeah, I do








What was your nickname there?
Did you read about microcash?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Just the trading aspect. That's it.
> 
> I wouldn't trust any exchanges to store coins there.


yeah, to a certain extent...my main coin wallets are offline.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Vircurex, high quality? I would say if you have to trade there, I guess. I would stay away though based on what I have read.
> 
> 
> 
> Vircurex was hacked once, and lots of people lost $$$ there.
> I wouldn't store coins there at all, nor would with cryptsy or other exchange other than mcxnow.com
> I only send coins to trade and then send them back to my wallets.
Click to expand...

Why mcxnow?

I saw you there last night. I didn't say anything because I was leaving at the same time.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Why mcxnow?
> 
> I saw you there last night. I didn't say anything because I was leaving at the same time.


Realsolid spent a lot of time designing the exchange properly. you can read the highlights on the home page. His exchange has constantly been under attack since it opened AFAIK, nobody has noticed though







(meaning nothing has been compromised and the website/exchange engine is as fast as intended)


----------



## Krusher33

Never say never. But it sounds pretty solid so far.


----------



## Hokies83

BTC-E not bad to.


----------



## cam51037

So wheres the link for the GCD mining operations, or whatever Hokies83 mined 2 blocks of yesterday?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So wheres the link for the GCD mining operations, or whatever Hokies83 mined 2 blocks of yesterday?


Was not me..

but im using multi pool..

https://www.multipool.in/index.php


----------



## Krusher33

I mined 2 blocks of it but it was in a pool. I don't know if my luck would have been the same if I had solo'd it.

I'm using multipool.in.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Exactly








The guy knows his stuffs...You can learn a good deal of trading there, just watching the wdc and mnc guys do their thing. Some are qute friendly and even go against their "trader" instincts to help you out.
Since it's a smaller exchange you can play around with the trading bots there too.


----------



## Krusher33

trading bots?

I sold my WDC because it looks to me like it has been going down for a very long time now. Is it dying out?


----------



## GeekMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I thought ASIC's for LTC weren't possible because of it's script type?


Not true. Just difficult due to the memory requirements.


----------



## Krusher33

Here I was hoping it'd be fair game...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeekMan*
> 
> Not true. Just difficult due to the memory requirements.


All good as long as we do not have to wait a year + to get them lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> trading bots?
> 
> I sold my WDC because it looks to me like it has been going down for a very long time now. Is it dying out?


People use automated trading scripts in most exchanges. It's better than manually trading normally...
You should keep an eye on price swings and buy cheap, to sell when it's up again. Simple, good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeekMan*
> 
> Not true. Just difficult due to the memory requirements.


We'll support you if you treat us nicely








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> All good as long as we do not have to wait a year + to get them lol.


Agreed!


----------



## barkinos98

Is it possible to open a pool for OCN and OCN members only? hokies and ivan seems to know enough to handle one


----------



## GeekMan

Deleted


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is it possible to open a pool for OCN and OCN members only? hokies and ivan seems to know enough to handle one


Right now, Overclock.net has not created any pools. I don't know if there will be an official Overclock.net pool in the future or not.

You will want a big pool so you don't end up waiting for a long time to hit a block if you have bad luck, so an exclusive pool might not work out well


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is it possible to open a pool for OCN and OCN members only? hokies and ivan seems to know enough to handle one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is it possible to open a pool for OCN and OCN members only? hokies and ivan seems to know enough to handle one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Overclock.net has not created any pools. I don't know if there will be an official Overclock.net pool in the future or not.
> 
> You will want a big pool so you don't end up waiting for a long time to hit a block if you have bad luck, so an exclusive pool might not work out well
Click to expand...

It has been stated that you can't have a pool on behalf of OCN's name but you can create a pool with its members.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is it possible to open a pool for OCN and OCN members only? hokies and ivan seems to know enough to handle one


We cannot with out staff consent.

Lets start by getting this thread made official then go from there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Right now, Overclock.net has not created any pools. I don't know if there will be an official Overclock.net pool in the future or not.
> 
> You will want a big pool so you don't end up waiting for a long time to hit a block if you have bad luck, so an exclusive pool might not work out well


If OCN was pushing it id say it would be a decent sized pool.


----------



## GeekMan

My post got lost on the last page.

You need these things for a pool:

Backend (Pushpool)
Front End (mmcFE)
A standard SECURED LAMP stack.
At least a 20MBps symmetrical internet line
A decent server.

Let me tell you though, it is a PITA to set one up properly because the coding on the git was originally done by monkeys.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeekMan*
> 
> My post got lost on the last page.
> 
> You need these things for a pool:
> 
> Backend (Pushpool)
> Front End (mmcFE)
> A standard SECURED LAMP stack.
> At least a 20MBps symmetrical internet line
> A decent server.
> 
> Let me tell you though, it is a PITA to set one up properly because the coding on the git was originally done by monkeys.


Well Ivan Is from South America so he is used to dealing with Monkeys lol so he could figure it out lol.

But still it would be a OCN staff thing..

In the section rules it says we cannot use the OCN Name or promote our own pools.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Ugh, my motherboard or possibly my cpu died on my backup/mining rig, overnighted a new motherboard so I can get this baby back up


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Right now, Overclock.net has not created any pools. I don't know if there will be an official Overclock.net pool in the future or not.
> 
> You will want a big pool so you don't end up waiting for a long time to hit a block if you have bad luck, so an exclusive pool might not work out well


Oh i see, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It has been stated that you can't have a pool on behalf of OCN's name but you can create a pool with its members.


never saw that, lol. OCN started to do this kind of stuff after the group buy that failed miserably (scythe fans) and although this might be bad on my side i totally support this decision.I actually meant making something like a folders lounge, but instead a mining pool. only the OCN members would be allowed in and of course only miners would be in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeekMan*
> 
> My post got lost on the last page.
> 
> You need these things for a pool:
> 
> Backend (Pushpool)
> Front End (mmcFE)
> A standard SECURED LAMP stack.
> At least a 20MBps symmetrical internet line
> A decent server.
> 
> Let me tell you though, it is a PITA to set one up properly because the coding on the git was originally done by monkeys.


can you explain the first 3 things? i have a poweredge from dell (R710) it has something like 12 cores (2 cpus x6 core) and is totally kick ass. after my dad decided to rent servers instead of owning them because not many people know how to operate them, i got my hands on one, and it is just lying around







If this is helpful and might be somewhat profitable on my end (even just paying for electricity and some of internet is ok with me) i might just go ahead and with the help of you guys open a pool!


----------



## GeekMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> can you explain the first 3 things? i have a poweredge from dell (R710) it has something like 12 cores (2 cpus x6 core) and is totally kick ass. after my dad decided to rent servers instead of owning them because not many people know how to operate them, i got my hands on one, and it is just lying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is helpful and might be somewhat profitable on my end (even just paying for electricity and some of internet is ok with me) i might just go ahead and with the help of you guys open a pool!


I started out on a PowerEdge T710. Decided to go offsite so I didnt have the security risk of an open server running in my home. If you cant set up a LAMP stack, good luck setting up a pool. Unfortunately it involves a lot of custom code.


----------



## Hokies83

Hmmm so my main system seems to be ok after a WB failure.

Remember this thread is about *BitCoin LiteCoin DigitalCoin and all other coins*.

Get all your information from one place so there is not need to read a Bunch of random threads Cause mining differences are so small a bunch of threads is not needed. lol


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Hey Hokies, could you put up a list of good places to exchange Bitcoins and Altcoins in the OP of this thread? I think everyone including myself would really appreciate it.


----------



## Krusher33

It's in the op but you have to look for it. Here you go:
Quote:


> These are all the ways to convert Bitcoins into real dollars. You can sell them directly for the currency in the country you live in using any of these:
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Selling_bitcoins
> 
> OR I just convert them to gift cards say using BTCBuy.info. All you'd do is similar to a bank wire transfer. You'll transfer the Bitcoins from your Bitcoin Wallet to the Payee's Bitcoin Wallet Address. 2-3 hours later you'll get a gift card with the amount that you paid in bitcoins.
> 
> You can even trade bitcoins for items or things:
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Trade#Electronics
> https://www.spendbitcoins.com/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is it possible to open a pool for OCN and OCN members only? hokies and ivan seems to know enough to handle one


It's pretty hard to manage a pool...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeekMan*
> 
> My post got lost on the last page.
> 
> You need these things for a pool:
> 
> Backend (Pushpool)
> Front End (mmcFE)
> A standard SECURED LAMP stack.
> At least a 20MBps symmetrical internet line
> A decent server.
> 
> Let me tell you though, it is a PITA to set one up properly because the coding on the git was originally done by monkeys.


Yup, a friend has a few alt coin pools, he's from England so I get a lot of latency when connecting... *.ahmedbodiwala.tk (replace * by arg, dgc, wdc, ltc, hyc, and a few more newer alts)
He told me it's a PITA and had lots of problems setting them up.

I would add the main exchanges if they're not there:

www.localbitcoins.com
www.campbx.com
www.btc-e.com
www.vircurex.com
www.mcxnow.com
www.cryptsy.com
www.bter.com

And add this: http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/
Useful for day trader wannabe's...like me xD


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Thanks for the tips guys! So most alt currencies have to go through BTC. :/


----------



## GeekMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys! So most alt currencies have to go through BTC. :/


If you want fiat, yes.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Why would I ever want government issued currency/tiny Italian cars?


----------



## barkinos98

if you are in turkey: fiats are cheap in any aspect so they are used all around the country plus they are turkish made so theres some savings too
if anywhere else: the 500 is cute


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> if you are in turkey: fiats are cheap in any aspect so they are used all around the country plus they are turkish made so theres some savings too
> if anywhere else: the 500 is cute


lol fiat as in currency...I hate Fiats







They own Ferrari though.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's pretty hard to manage a pool...
> Yup, a friend has a few alt coin pools, he's from England so I get a lot of latency when connecting... *.ahmedbodiwala.tk (replace * by arg, dgc, wdc, ltc, hyc, and a few more newer alts)
> He told me it's a PITA and had lots of problems setting them up.
> I would add the main exchanges if they're not there:
> 
> www.localbitcoins.com
> www.campbx.com
> www.btc-e.com
> www.vircurex.com
> www.mcxnow.com
> www.cryptsy.com
> www.bter.com
> 
> And add this: http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/
> Useful for day trader wannabe's...like me xD


Done!


----------



## ivanlabrie

And something else I came up with:

I found a good way to find the best thread concurrency and core to mem speed ratio yesterday. Works for me, give it a try and see how it goes.

1- Run cgminer and hit G, then hit M to change memory clocks.
Increase it till cgminer crashes or you get hw. Then decrease it a notch till it runs fine.

2-Restart cgminer with the basic variables and --shaders (but NOT --thread-concurrency)

3-hit G, then E, and start tweaking core clock. (If you have a 7970 start by multiplying your mem speed by 0.6; for 7950s multiply by 0.7;for 6950s by 0.68) The result should be your starting core clock value.

4-Decrease core speed 5mhz at a time till hash rate increases noticeably. Write that value down, keep going down and maybe it will increase even more. You should find a sweetspot that way where hash rate is much higher despite going down in core speed. It's because that aligns with the mem timings/latency better and avoids bottlenecks.

5-After you find that value close cgminer. Look for a *.bin file with your TC value. Write that down and manually add it to your bat, removing --shaders while doing so.

6-You can experiment with thread-concurreny up in 256 intervals too, but you'll know have a great starting point.


----------



## Niexist

I am curious about other peoples hashing rates, my system is water cooled as I imagine a lot of peoples here are, and I have my clock speeds as follows:

voltage: 1258
core : 1225
mem 1075 (lowest possible, same as bitcoin.)

I do 1440 kh/s on scrypt, and around 1430 kh/s on SHA256, I see very little difference when I turn up my memory clocks to 1800 with scrypt mining besides plenty of extra heat, but reading this guide you'd think it should make a tremendous difference. Anyone explain this to me?

My other concern is that I always get pretty high vrm temps with mining, much much higher than even long battlefield 3 sessions. in games using max gpu with 1800 on my memory clock my VRM temps max are around 70. While bitcoin mining my top card in crossfire is 83 degrees.

With litecoins it can get much hotter, because I have a universal VGA waterblock on my 2 7970's, and heatsinks on the VRM/VRAM. What would you guys recommend so as not to shorten the life of the graphic cards as far as VRM temps?

I'm so glad to have bitcoin/litecoin mining talk available on overclock.net!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> I am curious about other peoples hashing rates, my system is water cooled as I imagine a lot of peoples here are, and I have my clock speeds as follows:
> 
> voltage: 1258
> core : 1225
> mem 1075 (lowest possible, same as bitcoin.)
> 
> I do 1440 kh/s on scrypt, and around 1430 kh/s on SHA256, I see very little difference when I turn up my memory clocks to 1800 with scrypt mining besides plenty of extra heat, but reading this guide you'd think it should make a tremendous difference. Anyone explain this to me?
> 
> My other concern is that I always get pretty high vrm temps with mining, much much higher than even long battlefield 3 sessions. in games using max gpu with 1800 on my memory clock my VRM temps max are around 70. While bitcoin mining my top card in crossfire is 83 degrees.
> 
> With litecoins it can get much hotter, because I have a universal VGA waterblock on my 2 7970's, and heatsinks on the VRM/VRAM. What would you guys recommend so as not to shorten the life of the graphic cards as far as VRM temps?
> 
> I'm so glad to have bitcoin/litecoin mining talk available on overclock.net!


Yer getting 720 kh/s per card? sounds pretty good to me.

If ur Vrm is getting hot put a high cfm fan infront of them should fix that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> I am curious about other peoples hashing rates, my system is water cooled as I imagine a lot of peoples here are, and I have my clock speeds as follows:
> 
> voltage: 1258
> core : 1225
> mem 1075 (lowest possible, same as bitcoin.)
> 
> I do 1440 kh/s on scrypt, and around 1430 kh/s on SHA256, I see very little difference when I turn up my memory clocks to 1800 with scrypt mining besides plenty of extra heat, but reading this guide you'd think it should make a tremendous difference. Anyone explain this to me?
> 
> My other concern is that I always get pretty high vrm temps with mining, much much higher than even long battlefield 3 sessions. in games using max gpu with 1800 on my memory clock my VRM temps max are around 70. While bitcoin mining my top card in crossfire is 83 degrees.
> 
> With litecoins it can get much hotter, because I have a universal VGA waterblock on my 2 7970's, and heatsinks on the VRM/VRAM. What would you guys recommend so as not to shorten the life of the graphic cards as far as VRM temps?
> 
> I'm so glad to have bitcoin/litecoin mining talk available on overclock.net!


Easy, undervolt to 1.15v and try to find the max ram clock. I just posted a REALLY detailed guide on how to proceed with that.
Read it, try it...







(go back one page)


----------



## Niexist

Ivanlabrie, I'm not sure if english is your first language or not, but in this and the other thread you redirected me, when both of them had questions that were specific to that thread, in the other thread I asked about pool shift times etc, stuff not covered at all in this thread, but either way, I'm pretty sure mining 1440 bitcoins with managable temps arounds 80 on the VRM, and 50 on the core.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Ivanlabrie, I'm not sure if english is your first language or not, but in this and the other thread you redirected me, when both of them had questions that were specific to that thread, in the other thread I asked about pool shift times etc, stuff not covered at all in this thread, but either way, I'm pretty sure mining 1440 bitcoins with managable temps arounds 80 on the VRM, and 50 on the core.


I'm all over the place, and working atm, so I may not be 100% coherent at times, my bad.
And yep, I'm not a native speaker.

Did you see my post explaining how to get the ideal ratios for max hash with lower voltage/core clocks?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Ivanlabrie, I'm not sure if english is your first language or not, but in this and the other thread you redirected me, when both of them had questions that were specific to that thread, in the other thread I asked about pool shift times etc, stuff not covered at all in this thread, but either way, I'm pretty sure mining 1440 bitcoins with managable temps arounds 80 on the VRM, and 50 on the core.


This thread has everything 10000x the information of any other thread.

It covers all mining and all Coins. And Exchanges And Pools ETC.


----------



## Niexist

I seem to be getting a maximum of around 1.1mh/s with litecoin, as opposed to with bitcoin I can get 1.44gh/s. I don't think to many people here are getting that kind of hash rate from their cards, so given that variance it's most likely best for me to stick to bitcoin mining.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> I seem to be getting a maximum of around 1.1mh/s with litecoin, as opposed to with bitcoin I can get 1.44mh/s. I don't think to many people here are getting that kind of hash rate from their cards, so given that variance it's most likely best for me to stick to bitcoin mining.


1.1MH/s on LiteCoin mining is better than getting 1.44MH/s on Bitcoin mining, which I assume is likely 1.44GH/s since 1.44MH/s is very low if you're getting a hashrate of 1.1MH/s in LiteCoin mining.


----------



## Blameless

I used to have a much more aggressive trading style, made 300%+ in one year (Chinese small caps!), only to lose ~60% of my net worth the next (Chinese small caps!). It's a good thing I live like a hobo and don't actually _need_ my money to survive...

I've been a bit more cautious since then.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Uber multipost...someone fix that (Mr. Nooblar?) sorry!


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah i pay $0.11 kw/h

Anywho Multi pool seems to be down CG miner is not connecting to server.


----------



## ZombieJon

Tried following the guide - caps out at 300kH, even at high intensity.

Oddly enough, I can hit ~420kH/s WU 392.3/m with a 850/1250 g2 lookupgap 2 @ I13. Upping the intensity causes the hash rate to decrease in this scenario.


----------



## Krusher33

[rant]I hate it when I'm 98-100% efficiency yet the pool's overall efficiency is 90%. It means to me that someone is being a dummy with their configs.[/rant]


----------



## Krusher33

I'm mining there too but I like mining 1 coin for a day, then switch.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Multipool just went down for me


Yeah, it's down.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually scroll down this far on the OCN main page, almost forgot the section was here!
> 
> Slowed down a bit on daytime mining lately, just getting so hot here. It's a catch 22, I like the short shorts & bikinis that the summer brings, but the heat sucks so currently I'm a midnight miner...


Just make an efficiency config with lower clocks and voltage to run during the day


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually scroll down this far on the OCN main page, almost forgot the section was here!
> 
> Slowed down a bit on daytime mining lately, just getting so hot here. It's a catch 22, I like the short shorts & bikinis that the summer brings, but the heat sucks so currently I'm a midnight miner...


AC or systems near windows with fans sucking the hot air out!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Ah I see, I was looking at the Help section of the site you linked rather than the OP. Looks like it's what I'll end up doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming there's a simple way to transfer my bitcoins from my old wallet to the new?
> 
> Also, would this be a good card to get started? Or should I spend the extra for this one? I was originally looking at the XFX cards because of the lifetime warranty, but I hear bad things about them mining-wise.


Either should work but you just got to keep them cool and deal with the fan noise.


----------



## ivanlabrie

*cough, watch alt coin and btc markets cough*

DGC still standing strong fellas


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually scroll down this far on the OCN main page, almost forgot the section was here!
> 
> Slowed down a bit on daytime mining lately, just getting so hot here. It's a catch 22, I like the short shorts & bikinis that the summer brings, but the heat sucks so currently I'm a midnight miner...
> 
> 
> 
> AC or systems near windows with fans sucking the hot air out!
Click to expand...

Yeah I threw my system in the basement so I didn't have to hear it or deal with the heat


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Just make an efficiency config with lower clocks and voltage to run during the day


That's what I'm doing when I'm not at home and can't monitor the computer.

Btw. there's been some talk about a 51% attack on all alt-coins.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I only have one card for now, will probably get a second cheap 7970 if I can get a similar one (only if 89/9970's take too long to come out)
First comes my Haswell rig...oh, and rent! xD


----------



## Krusher33

I keep hearing "51% attack". What is that?

I started up my CPU for folding during the fold-a-thon. Holy smokes my room is now *HOT*. Freaking 88F right now and my card is at 52c.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> FTC MNC WDC and DGC are all on the raise.
> 
> I smell a Spike anytime now..


I'm not seeing a rise in MNC and WDC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm not seeing a rise in MNC and WDC.


I think only DGC and LTC will go on, the rest seem dead to me. ASIC miner guys dumping violently keep driving btc prices down low, so at this point I'm not too sure what to expect.
Also diff skyrockets continually, maybe LTC/DGC get their own value without being linked to BTC. That would be nice for a change!


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah that's why I've been manually switching between coins because it seems the profitability thingy is greatly affected by someone manipulating the market. So I watched the difficulty instead and just mine which ever has dropped a bit. I'm trying sell MNC and WDC to buy LTC instead but I'm being stubborn and not selling for lower than it was last Friday.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I keep hearing "51% attack". What is that?


Basically when a pool/person has 51% of the network hash rate, they control all transactions. The people involved can dump coins, roll back, to get their coins and repeat. Owning 50% of the coins can also cause a market crash, as low value sell orders can flood any exchange. Basically, a 51% attack can wreck a coin. Luckily, FTC pulled out. PWC might have made it out as well.

Sometimes, when someone 51% attacks a coin, they also knock out some of the bigger pools so they can dominate the hash rate.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=236519.0
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=236498.0;all


----------



## Krusher33

Just 1 pool/person at 51%?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just 1 pool/person at 51%?


Yes. Not an issue for LTC or BTC, but could be for a lot of the smaller/recently opened altcoins out there.


----------



## Krusher33

I heard the dev for DGC is quite confident about his coins.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I heard the dev for DGC is quite confident about his coins.


It is i like the future of DGC


----------



## Hokies83

Seen some new Alt coins out there..

MemeCoin Fastcoin and Megacoin...

Any info on these Ivan?


----------



## jbmayes2000

Christ this stuff is confusing

With my rig (3570k, 7950), is the best play to overclock the 7950 to it's limit and downclock the cpu/ram to save on electricity?

My 7950 OC's pretty damn good on air, and will this run at 100% usage the whole time it mines?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Seen some new Alt coins out there..
> 
> MemeCoin Fastcoin and Megacoin...
> 
> Any info on these Ivan?


Fastcoin was a joke coin started by Hazzard (a recognized dev from btc talk who's helping Baritus develop an Android wallet for DGC btw), memecoin was a joke coin but the dev got serious and created an online marketplace...it seems ok for trading but I wouldn't keep it long term.
Megacoin is another crappy coin, nothing special, again, mine and dump the heck out of it.
Argentum is rather decent, like a litecoin/mincoin clone and Baritus is one of the devs (not the main one though), the main site has decent graphic design and the idea involves some block size changes and random block rewards (always say 10 coins +5,10,15,20 more depending on luck)* (not the exact numbers)
You can use the wallet.epools.org online wallet for ARG and trade it at Cryptsy. It's worth decent $ atm but there are very few pools...you can probably solo mine it with your farm Hokies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Christ this stuff is confusing
> 
> With my rig (3570k, 7950), is the best play to overclock the 7950 to it's limit and downclock the cpu/ram to save on electricity?
> 
> My 7950 OC's pretty damn good on air, and will this run at 100% usage the whole time it mines?


It will run 100% but temps can be low and it can be perfectly safe as long as you undervolt and use a proper psu (and have good airflow!)

You oc ram as far as it goes without touching voltages, then find a proper core to mem speed ratio. (should be something like 1020 core with 1700 mem)


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> what cgminer version? erase that and get the latest one HERE
> 
> Head to the main btc club thread btw.


I'm actually running 3.2.2, which is even newer than the one you linked.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Fastcoin was a joke coin started by Hazzard (a recognized dev from btc talk who's helping Baritus develop an Android wallet for DGC btw), memecoin was a joke coin but the dev got serious and created an online marketplace...it seems ok for trading but I wouldn't keep it long term.
> Megacoin is another crappy coin, nothing special, again, mine and dump the heck out of it.
> Argentum is rather decent, like a litecoin/mincoin clone and Baritus is one of the devs (not the main one though), the main site has decent graphic design and the idea involves some block size changes and random block rewards (always say 10 coins +5,10,15,20 more depending on luck)* (not the exact numbers)
> You can use the wallet.epools.org online wallet for ARG and trade it at Cryptsy. It's worth decent $ atm but there are very few pools...you can probably solo mine it with your farm Hokies.
> It will run 100% but temps can be low and it can be perfectly safe as long as you undervolt and use a proper psu (and have good airflow!)
> 
> You oc ram as far as it goes without touching voltages, then find a proper core to mem speed ratio. (should be something like 1020 core with 1700 mem)


So down clock CPU, run my memory at 1600, and OC the memory on my card as high it'll go and then try to get the core at the best ratio, got it.

Is most of this "set it and forget it?" or is there a lot of manual processes?

I forsee getting a console and having my comp run 24/7 with this going.


----------



## VanillaCena

So after my first night of successful mining, I decided to go ahead and build a dedicated miner in order to avoid the excess noise in my bedroom.
I found this site and plan on using their 4x GPU build. Is this a good list of hardware, or should I make some adjustments? Cost aside, I'm just looking to get the most efficient set-up I can get.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> So down clock CPU, run my memory at 1600, and OC the memory on my card as high it'll go and then try to get the core at the best ratio, got it.
> 
> Is most of this "set it and forget it?" or is there a lot of manual processes?
> 
> I forsee getting a console and having my comp run 24/7 with this going.


Yup, do that...I got a ps3 lol
Felt bad everytime I fired a game and LOST money xD
I actually bought into a mining contract with kncminer guys...hope that works out fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> So after my first night of successful mining, I decided to go ahead and build a dedicated miner in order to avoid the excess noise in my bedroom.
> I found this site and plan on using their 4x GPU build. Is this a good list of hardware, or should I make some adjustments? Cost aside, I'm just looking to get the most efficient set-up I can get.


Easy, get 4 x Giga WF3 7950s, flash them to bios F43.
Get a 4gb pendrive, and flash it with BAMT for scrypt mining found here: https://forum.litecoin.net/index.php?topic=2924.0
Don't be afraid of linux, it comes ready to go with drivers and an easy gui.
It also allows you to control the miner by connecting to it using the rig's lan IP. Pretty sweet!
Get a cheap sempron 140 and a gigabyte 970ud3 board as well as 4 pci-e risers, 3 x 16x to 16x ones and one 1x to 16x powered one.
Get a good 850w psu and run the thing 24/7, then wait for ROI mining litecoin and digital coin.


----------



## mtbiker033

very informative thread there, thanks for posting it!

I just got started with a single 7870 tahiti card and at 1000mhz core I'm getting 400Mhash/s which in the grand scheme of things won't add up to quick. Need 2 more of them


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> very informative thread there, thanks for posting it!
> 
> I just got started with a single 7870 tahiti card and at 1000mhz core I'm getting 400Mhash/s which in the grand scheme of things won't add up to quick. Need 2 more of them


Get 7950s next.







Sell games, and profit!


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Easy, get 4 x Giga WF3 7950s, flash them to bios F43.
> Get a 4gb pendrive, and flash it with BAMT for scrypt mining found here: https://forum.litecoin.net/index.php?topic=2924.0
> Don't be afraid of linux, it comes ready to go with drivers and an easy gui.
> It also allows you to control the miner by connecting to it using the rig's lan IP. Pretty sweet!
> Get a cheap sempron 140 and a gigabyte 970ud3 board as well as 4 pci-e risers, 3 x 16x to 16x ones and one 1x to 16x powered one.
> Get a good 850w psu and run the thing 24/7, then wait for ROI mining litecoin and digital coin.


Would this set-up leave room for expansion if I bought a 1250 or so watt psu? Like say I wanted to add a 5th GPU?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Would this set-up leave room for expansion if I bought a 1250 or so watt psu? Like say I wanted to add a 5th GPU?


You draw 200w per card and say 150w for cpu and ram (less probably)


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You draw 200w per card and say 150w for cpu and ram (less probably)


But will that board support 5 cards? I know some tend to shut off one of the PCI-E slots. Also does Linux support 5 cards?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> But will that board support 5 cards? I know some tend to shut off one of the PCI-E slots. Also does Linux support 5 cards?


Linux supports a gazillion cards...and you can make any board work with 5 cards as long as you have pci-e risers/adapters. (get powered ones / with molex for 1x slots)*

*some boards need you to short a pin to make it work though


----------



## cam51037

Hey guys, I'm prepping for a Litecoin price hike when they appear on Mt. Gox, and plan to trade my LTC for BTC. Does anybody use BTC-e for swapping currencies? If so, what was your experience like with them?


----------



## Krusher33

I hated the buy order part. You have to calculate how much BTC to buy if you want to exchange ALL of your LTC. Sell is easy as copy/paste.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm prepping for a Litecoin price hike when they appear on Mt. Gox, and plan to trade my LTC for BTC. Does anybody use BTC-e for swapping currencies? If so, what was your experience like with them?


BTC-E is better in that they have more volume and cheaper btc prices compared to mtgox normally...
They are run by russian mafia though, and I wouldn't trust them with a hefty online wallet.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm prepping for a Litecoin price hike when they appear on Mt. Gox, and plan to trade my LTC for BTC. Does anybody use BTC-e for swapping currencies? If so, what was your experience like with them?


There good but fees are a little high.


----------



## ZombieJon

Bleh. Running the 580kH/s bat file causes system to crash after 4 shares.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Bleh. Running the 580kH/s bat file causes system to crash after 4 shares.


What driver/os/ram amount/clocks/cgminer conf/bat content?


----------



## Hokies83

Yah i really need to take the time to fine tune cg miner im running 1200 MHz core / 1600mhz ram at 640ish mh/s just got so much going on and a 3 yearold son who is into everything.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah i really need to take the time to fine tune cg miner im running 1200 MHz core / 1600mhz ram at 640ish mh/s just got so much going on and a 3 yearold son who is into everything.


hehe

Yeah, you can probably get a bit more with less clock speed and consumption.

Try 960 core with 1600mhz mem. Then fine tune in 10mhz increments till you hit the sweetspot (either up or down)
Also undervolt to 1.1v


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> hehe
> 
> Yeah, you can probably get a bit more with less clock speed and consumption.
> 
> Try 960 core with 1600mhz mem. Then fine tune in 10mhz increments till you hit the sweetspot (either up or down)
> Also undervolt to 1.1v


This is my only gem card 1200mhz 1.15v lol.

There is another card gonna be added to the loop i may fine tune it then...

249 out of 250 baby!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What driver/os/ram amount/clocks/cgminer conf/bat content?


I had it fine tuned and it would run fine for about 10h or so before GPU sick came up. No issue with my 450kH/s bat file.
--intensity 13 --worksize 256 --thread-concurrency 8960 --gpu-fan 40 --gpu-engine 850 --gpu-memclock 1250 --lookup-gap 2 -g 2

580kH/s bat file has the following, or somewhere around there (+/-5 for engine):
-i 13 --gpu-engine 1110 --gpu-memclock- 1825 -g 2 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2

AMD 13.6b2, Win7, 16GB RAM.
Sapphire Radeon 7950 Vapor-X
PSU is 850W rated, so that shouldn't be problem. Might as well check my cables just in case.


----------



## SgtHop

How bout your fan? When it's running at those clocks, what are your temps like across the GPU and VRMs?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop*
> 
> How bout your fan? When it's running at those clocks, what are your temps like across the GPU and VRMs?


Me? It has a uni heat killer block on it so 36 c on the core.

Using copper vrm heatsinks with fan blowing on them they stay about 65c.


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. Shouldn't be heat then. Maybe just general instability. Fire it up and run some OCCT on that and see what it comes up with.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> I had it fine tuned and it would run fine for about 10h or so before GPU sick came up. No issue with my 450kH/s bat file.
> --intensity 13 --worksize 256 --thread-concurrency 8960 --gpu-fan 40 --gpu-engine 850 --gpu-memclock 1250 --lookup-gap 2 -g 2
> 
> 580kH/s bat file has the following, or somewhere around there (+/-5 for engine):
> -i 13 --gpu-engine 1110 --gpu-memclock- 1825 -g 2 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2
> 
> AMD 13.6b2, Win7, 16GB RAM.
> Sapphire Radeon 7950 Vapor-X
> PSU is 850W rated, so that shouldn't be problem. Might as well check my cables just in case.


Man, you're running absolutely insane high mem clocks!
Step down to 1600-1700mhz realm, over 1700 is WAY too much for a 7950. Then find the ideal core ratio.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Man, you're running absolutely insane high mem clocks!
> Step down to 1600-1700mhz realm, over 1700 is WAY too much for a 7950. Then find the ideal core ratio.


XD

Probably will try that and hash on Argentum tonight.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quick question:

Which SDK do I download on here?
P.S The OP links to a broken link which re-directs.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> Which SDK do I download on here?
> P.S The OP links to a broken link which re-directs.


Version 2.7


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Version 2.7


Where is the link to 2.7?









EDIT: Also does bitcoin mining use much internet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Where is the link to 2.7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also does bitcoin mining use much internet?


oh come on! ;p

don't make me LMGTFY you...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Where is the link to 2.7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also does bitcoin mining use much internet?


http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/download-archive/

BTC mining does not use much bandwidth


----------



## VanillaCena

Here's what I've come up with for my rig after some research and input from the community.



I ended up not choosing the Gigabyte cards, as I've heard some recent batches cannot have their BIOS flashed. I chose the MSI one over the Sapphire, because I assume the cooler is better than the stock cooler that comes on the Sapphire in an open-air environment. Plus I won't be using risers right away, so I assume the better cooler will help for now. I also like that MSI has an additional year on their warranty. It's an extra $60 overall, but I think it's worth it.

I chose this motherboard because I plan on eventually working my way to 4 and then eventually 5 GPUs as funds permit. With that in mind, would this PSU hold me over until I add a 5th card? Or should I go ahead and grab a cheaper 850 watt PSU for the 3 cards and add a second later?

I went with this CPU over the Sempron only because the Sempron wasn't available with Amazon Prime shipping, otherwise I would've gone with it for sure.

Sorry for all the questions, but this is a pretty big purchase for me and I just want to make sure I'm getting the most efficient bang for my buck. Let me know if you guys think I should change anything. Thanks!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> oh come on! ;p
> 
> don't make me LMGTFY you...


Actually found it, assuming that it's just the AMD APP SDK 2.7 I've got the right thing.. Slow download though


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Here's what I've come up with for my rig after some research and input from the community.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up not choosing the Gigabyte cards, as I've heard some recent batches cannot have their BIOS flashed. I chose the MSI one over the Sapphire, because I assume the cooler is better than the stock cooler that comes on the Sapphire in an open-air environment. Plus I won't be using risers right away, so I assume the better cooler will help for now. I also like that MSI has an additional year on their warranty. It's an extra $60 overall, but I think it's worth it.
> 
> I chose this motherboard because I plan on eventually working my way to 4 and then eventually 5 GPUs as funds permit. With that in mind, would this PSU hold me over until I add a 5th card? Or should I go ahead and grab a cheaper 850 watt PSU for the 3 cards and add a second later?
> 
> I went with this CPU over the Sempron only because the Sempron wasn't available with Amazon Prime shipping, otherwise I would've gone with it for sure.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but this is a pretty big purchase for me and I just want to make sure I'm getting the most efficient bang for my buck. Let me know if you guys think I should change anything. Thanks!


You can save 70$ buying a used 7950 for 240$ there is a bunch of them for sale on Hard forum right now

You can get an Ax 1200 used for 200$ to.

Or if you want to Run 5 cards you can Get a Lepa 1600 Watt psu for about the same price and it will push 5 7950s.


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You can save 70$ buying a used 7950 for 240$ there is a bunch of them for sale on Hard forum right now
> 
> You can get an Ax 1200 used for 200$ to.
> 
> Or if you want to Run 5 cards you can Get a Lepa 1600 Watt psu for about the same price and it will push 5 7950s.


I thought about the used market, but I have plenty of Amazon credit burning a hole in my pocket anyway. Is the AX1200 a better buy than the Seasonic?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Just a quick couple of questions:

I have the top 7950 @ 1050MHz running ~485MH/s - Is this good?
I have the bottom 7950 @ 1150MHz running ~540MH/s is this good?

I got an invalid/stale share, what does this mean?

And lastly, every so often my MH/s drops to kh/s and will continue to mine in kh/s till I stop and restart it. What's happening here?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I got an invalid/stale share, what does this mean?


Doesn't count as a share because it might be too old, or calculated the wrong way.

You going for bitcoin?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Doesn't count as a share because it might be too old, or calculated the wrong way.
> 
> You going for bitcoin?


Yeah I'm going for bitcoins, made 0.00033892 of one so far haha.


----------



## ZombieJon

Bottom 7950 looks okay (~1GHz for 500-550MH/s). Top one looks a little slow though.

Btw, Argentum averages ~1ARG/hr for 400-450kH/s. Low difficulty, but there are low coins per block, and varies between 1-4.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Bottom 7950 looks okay (~1GHz for 500-550MH/s). Top one looks a little slow though.
> 
> *Btw, Argentum averages ~1ARG/hr for 400-450kH/s. Low difficulty, but there are low coins per block, and varies between 1-4.*


Not sure what you mean with the last statement.

After further reading it seems that litecoin is the way to go.. I've got the bitcoin stuff setup for now, so I'll just leave that for now. Seeing as I have my last exam friday and I need to go study!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Not sure what you mean with the last statement.


Just a comment for other people if they are looking into mining Argentum.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Man, you're running absolutely insane high mem clocks!
> Step down to 1600-1700mhz realm, over 1700 is WAY too much for a 7950. Then find the ideal core ratio.


Found out why. Can't run mine and use Chrome at the same time with that memory clock. Mining alone is fine.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Here's what I've come up with for my rig after some research and input from the community.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up not choosing the Gigabyte cards, as I've heard some recent batches cannot have their BIOS flashed. I chose the MSI one over the Sapphire, because I assume the cooler is better than the stock cooler that comes on the Sapphire in an open-air environment. Plus I won't be using risers right away, so I assume the better cooler will help for now. I also like that MSI has an additional year on their warranty. It's an extra $60 overall, but I think it's worth it.
> 
> I chose this motherboard because I plan on eventually working my way to 4 and then eventually 5 GPUs as funds permit. With that in mind, would this PSU hold me over until I add a 5th card? Or should I go ahead and grab a cheaper 850 watt PSU for the 3 cards and add a second later?
> 
> I went with this CPU over the Sempron only because the Sempron wasn't available with Amazon Prime shipping, otherwise I would've gone with it for sure.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but this is a pretty big purchase for me and I just want to make sure I'm getting the most efficient bang for my buck. Let me know if you guys think I should change anything. Thanks!


I was looking into this myself. I already have the MSI Z77 Mpower board thats capable of housing 3 GPUs so I'm thinking about buying a low watt ivy bridge processor and removing two of my samsung sticks of ram. I think if I can reach 1600 on 8 gbs and possible undervolt them along with undervolting the cheaper processor that might help.

I'm thinking I should be able to get a nice thing going..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Here's what I've come up with for my rig after some research and input from the community.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up not choosing the Gigabyte cards, as I've heard some recent batches cannot have their BIOS flashed. I chose the MSI one over the Sapphire, because I assume the cooler is better than the stock cooler that comes on the Sapphire in an open-air environment. Plus I won't be using risers right away, so I assume the better cooler will help for now. I also like that MSI has an additional year on their warranty. It's an extra $60 overall, but I think it's worth it.
> 
> I chose this motherboard because I plan on eventually working my way to 4 and then eventually 5 GPUs as funds permit. With that in mind, would this PSU hold me over until I add a 5th card? Or should I go ahead and grab a cheaper 850 watt PSU for the 3 cards and add a second later?
> 
> I went with this CPU over the Sempron only because the Sempron wasn't available with Amazon Prime shipping, otherwise I would've gone with it for sure.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but this is a pretty big purchase for me and I just want to make sure I'm getting the most efficient bang for my buck. Let me know if you guys think I should change anything. Thanks!


Where did you get that "can't flash" thing from?
I'd still suggest the Giga's but well, what's done is done. The Msi cards run hotter (twin frozr cooler sucks) and they have low asic scores normally (msi bins them for ln2?), at least that's the case with 7970s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You can save 70$ buying a used 7950 for 240$ there is a bunch of them for sale on Hard forum right now
> 
> You can get an Ax 1200 used for 200$ to.
> 
> Or if you want to Run 5 cards you can Get a Lepa 1600 Watt psu for about the same price and it will push 5 7950s.


1600w is overkill for mining...that's for a gaming/benching rig.
Remember it's a dedicated mining rig, 50w cpu and no hdd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Just a quick couple of questions:
> 
> I have the top 7950 @ 1050MHz running ~485MH/s - Is this good?
> I have the bottom 7950 @ 1150MHz running ~540MH/s is this good?
> 
> I got an invalid/stale share, what does this mean?
> 
> And lastly, every so often my MH/s drops to kh/s and will continue to mine in kh/s till I stop and restart it. What's happening here?


Kinda slow for 7950s...you should be doing over 600kh/s with each.
Driver version?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah I'm going for bitcoins, made 0.00033892 of one so far haha.


LTC, DGC, ARG...try multipool.in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> I was looking into this myself. I already have the MSI Z77 Mpower board thats capable of housing 3 GPUs so I'm thinking about buying a low watt ivy bridge processor and removing two of my samsung sticks of ram. I think if I can reach 1600 on 8 gbs and possible undervolt them along with undervolting the cheaper processor that might help.
> 
> I'm thinking I should be able to get a nice thing going..


You can use 1x pci-e slots too, just need a powered pci-e 1x to 16x riser (or even an 1x to 1x one, both work).


----------



## Hokies83

1600 watts for 5 7950s seems bout right.

And also same price as the one he is looking at... so why not.

As far as the msi vs giga goes... Could not notice much difference in there cooling... the Msi is more quiet..

My Msi TF3 7950 with 7970 PCB does 100mhz more then my Giga card did Just an over all better built card imo from having both.

But then again that is a 7970 pcb vs a 7950 pcb thing to.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Where did you get that "can't flash" thing from?
> I'd still suggest the Giga's but well, what's done is done. The Msi cards run hotter (twin frozr cooler sucks) and they have low asic scores normally (msi bins them for ln2?), at least that's the case with 7970s.


I'm not really sure if the Gigabyte WF3 7950 will prove to be that much of a liability.

Some of the newer ones come with a certain BIOS version that is voltage locked and can't be flashed.

As for DGC, the epools one has 358.39MH/s, while network is at 669.25MH/s.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 1600 watts for 5 7950s seems bout right.
> 
> And also same price as the one he is looking at... so why not.
> 
> As far as the msi vs giga goes... Could not notice much difference in there cooling... the Msi is more quiet..
> 
> My Msi TF3 7950 with 7970 PCB does 100mhz more then my Giga card did Just an over all better built card imo from having both.
> 
> But then again that is a 7970 pcb vs a 7950 pcb thing to.


I'm talking mining performance and consumption.

50w for cpu, 50w for ram/mobo/pendrive, 200w per 7950 undervolted and oced...1100w say 1200w to be safe.


----------



## Krusher33

How does a found block become "Orphaned"? Seems like the DGC guys at multipool.in gets a lot of them. If I wanna mine just DGC, should I pick a different pool?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How does a found block become "Orphaned"? Seems like the DGC guys at multipool.in gets a lot of them. If I wanna mine just DGC, should I pick a different pool?


I get better results mining at dgcpool.com or digitalcoin.scryptmining.com than multipool.in...I jumped ship long ago.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Kinda slow for 7950s...you should be doing over 600kh/s with each.
> Driver version?
> LTC, DGC, ARG...try multipool.in


12.3's, I'll get newer ones later on though. I'm ruinning on BTC Guild (any) right now. Bad choice?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm talking mining performance and consumption.
> 
> 50w for cpu, 50w for ram/mobo/pendrive, 200w per 7950 undervolted and oced...1100w say 1200w to be safe.


It's the same price so it is better to have 1600 watts and use but 1200 watts of it then have a 1200 watt psu and run it at 100% of what it can do 24 hrs a day 7 days a week said psu may explode.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 12.3's, I'll get newer ones later on though. I'm ruinning on BTC Guild (any) right now. Bad choice?


WHA? xD

Use 12.8 or 13.6b2...I'd go for 12.8 seemed better for me, mining performance wise.
Use AMD cleanup utility in safe mode after uninstalling drivers via Catalyst manager.

And don't mine BTC, less $$$, mine litecoin at least, or digital coin.

www.dgcpool.com

Follow the scrypt guides, I posted tons of mining configs lately, and troubleshooted folks bat files...go back a few posts and post back if you have problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> It's the same price so it is better to have 1600 watts and use but 1200 watts of it then have a 1200 watt psu and run it at 100% of what it can do 24 hrs a day 7 days a week said psu may explode.


Same price? Yeah, why not?


----------



## Krusher33

Thanks Ivan for the 2 pools you linked me. 1 of them was nearly 99% efficient so I joined that one.

Funny too because after I stopped at multipool, their efficiency dropped to like 88%. I should have taken a screenshot for a good example but I just went and it's at 96% now.


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Where did you get that "can't flash" thing from?
> I'd still suggest the Giga's but well, what's done is done. The Msi cards run hotter (twin frozr cooler sucks) and they have low asic scores normally (msi bins them for ln2?), at least that's the case with 7970s.
> 1600w is overkill for mining...that's for a gaming/benching rig.
> Remember it's a dedicated mining rig, 50w cpu and no hdd.


Check out this page of this thread. Confirmed that some cannot be flashed.

I haven't purchased anything yet, but I will be in a couple hours. Would you recommend this over the Twin Frozr? I just automatically assumed the Twin Frozr would be better than the reference cooler.

Yeah, after further research I decided 4x GPUs per rig is the sweet spot. I think I'll end up going with that Seasonic 1250, assuming it can power 4 7950s.


----------



## grunion

finally got my 2 5970s back online


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> finally got my 2 5970s back online


What kind of MH/s are you getting with both of them?


----------



## Hokies83

I should have my 4 7950s back online Friday night..

Just got my RMA back from Swiftech.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What kind of MH/s are you getting with both of them?


stock, ~310 mhash/s per gpu

oh and when I fired that box up it tripped the breaker, i had relocate a couple of boxes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Check out this page of this thread. Confirmed that some cannot be flashed.
> 
> I haven't purchased anything yet, but I will be in a couple hours. Would you recommend this over the Twin Frozr? I just automatically assumed the Twin Frozr would be better than the reference cooler.
> 
> Yeah, after further research I decided 4x GPUs per rig is the sweet spot. I think I'll end up going with that Seasonic 1250, assuming it can power 4 7950s.


It surely can...If it's a dedicated mining rig, trust me and go 850-900w and save money. You want to get a faster ROI and not have overkill parts.
BTW, you can bios flash ANY card using the -f command...force flashes anything.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131478&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Video+Cards+-+AMD/ATI-_-PowerColor-_-14131478

That's ridiculously cheap, I'd go with those.


----------



## burksdb

i just picked up

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125414R

Should put me close to 2000 kh/s


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> i just picked up
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125414R
> 
> Should put me close to 2000 kh/s


Nice! Open box too?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice! Open box too?


yea it was open box for $240 i am definitely not going to complain







oh and free shipping with shoprunner

Now i just need to sell my 7970 it's taking up 4 slots in my case


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yea it was open box for $240 i am definitely not going to complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and free shipping with shoprunner
> 
> Now i just need to sell my 7970 it's taking up 4 slots in my case


Why sell and why 4 slots?


----------



## ZombieJon

Bwah..



http://imgur.com/fqpME


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why sell and why 4 slots?


voltage locked and it only takes up 3 slots, but i dont want to put another card thats right next to the card inside my case.

so if i get a 2 slot card i will be able to fit 3 in my case without any issues


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> voltage locked and it only takes up 3 slots, but i dont want to put another card thats right next to the card inside my case.
> 
> so if i get a 2 slot card i will be able to fit 3 in my case without any issues


Don't sell it, get pci-e risers instead, and try flashing another bios to it. I flashed a sapphire dual-x bios to my giga wf3 oc and it worked lol


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Don't sell it, get pci-e risers instead, and try flashing another bios to it. I flashed a sapphire dual-x bios to my giga wf3 oc and it worked lol


mn i wish i could go caseless and use raisers but with 2 kids running around that would not be the best of ideas lol. i may looking into flashing the bios though.

i get 660 atm with it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> mn i wish i could go caseless and use raisers but with 2 kids running around that would not be the best of ideas lol. i may looking into flashing the bios though.
> 
> i get 660 atm with it


660 is pretty solid for a 7970, most people have trouble with them and some lucky SOB's get 800kh/s xD
You can get creative with risers and make a few cards fit inside a case no prob.


----------



## Krusher33

Speaking of which, my pool is reporting I'm getting 800.









cgminer is reporting 709 on average though.


----------



## Hokies83

Always go buy what your miner says pools number always off.

Im still on multi pool i like mining all coins so i got them all when each spikes.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> WHA? xD
> 
> Use 12.8 or 13.6b2...I'd go for 12.8 seemed better for me, mining performance wise.
> Use AMD cleanup utility in safe mode after uninstalling drivers via Catalyst manager.
> 
> And don't mine BTC, less $$$, mine litecoin at least, or digital coin.
> 
> www.dgcpool.com
> 
> Follow the scrypt guides, I posted tons of mining configs lately, and troubleshooted folks bat files...go back a few posts and post back if you have problems.
> Same price? Yeah, why not?


13.3*

I'm looking into litecoin, got an exam tomorrow though :/ so study comes first


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 13.3*
> 
> I'm looking into litecoin, got an exam tomorrow though :/ so study comes first


Downgrade to 12.8 whenever you can...should be better, but you'll also need to tweak that conf.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Downgrade to 12.8 whenever you can...should be better, but you'll also need to tweak that conf.


Cheers, right now I'm on capped net too..
Is it worth having to spend $30 to get internet to leave these running for a few weeks while I'm not here?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Always go buy what your miner says pools number always off.
> 
> Im still on multi pool i like mining all coins so i got them all when each spikes.


Yeah yeah. I know. I was just playing hence the







. But from now I'll talk seriously because it is your thread.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah yeah. I know. I was just playing hence the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But from now I'll talk seriously because it is your thread.


LoL i have no issue with being silly







Im quite well known to be myself lol.


----------



## VanillaCena

Mining LTC, my 7950 is getting a stable 655 khash/s on GUIMiner with 1100/1700 and a VDDC of 1.05. Temperature sitting at 70 degrees with fan at 60%.

This sound pretty good? Would I get better khash/s with cgminer?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Mining LTC, my 7950 is getting a stable 655 khash/s on GUIMiner with 1100/1700 and a VDDC of 1.05. Temperature sitting at 70 degrees with fan at 60%.
> 
> This sound pretty good? Would I get better khash/s with cgminer?


Not likely, stick with it...monitor accepted shares and rejected ones though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Here's a quick tip for all of you mining DGC,WDC,MNC and all the fast/small block coins:

Try -w 64 instead of 256.

Thank me later


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Here's a quick tip for all of you mining DGC,WDC,MNC and all the fast/small block coins:
> 
> Try -w 64 instead of 256.
> 
> Thank me later


Does this work for litecoins? I'm new w/ all this stuff, was mining BTC but now figuring out which alt to mine.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Here's a quick tip for all of you mining DGC,WDC,MNC and all the fast/small block coins:
> 
> Try -w 64 instead of 256.
> 
> Thank me later


Just tried it.

Keeping all other settings equal, squeezed out around 10-15kH/s more for DGC.

Nice tip!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Just tried it.
> 
> Keeping all other settings equal, squeezed out around 10-15kH/s more for DGC.
> 
> Nice tip!


Told ya








Also look at wu/m and u/m, should have increased too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Does this work for litecoins? I'm new w/ all this stuff, was mining BTC but now figuring out which alt to mine.


Only small/fast block coins, litecoins might work better with 128 vs 256 but not sure. Try it!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Here's a quick tip for all of you mining DGC,WDC,MNC and all the fast/small block coins:
> 
> Try -w 64 instead of 256.
> 
> Thank me later


Is there a way to verify it in cgminer? I deleted the .bin files, I changed it in the config file, restarted cgminer within the client and my hash rate stayed the same. I exited cgminer, edited the .bat file to add -w 64, started the .bat file... the average hash rate didn't change much for me.









Edit: never mind... I see the w64 in my bin file name : scrypt130511Tahitiglg2tc8704w64l4


----------



## ivanlabrie

Monitor the wu/m and u/m rates...they go up and down but will be higher on average.


----------



## ZombieJon

Yep, increases all around.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Monitor the wu/m and u/m rates...they go up and down but will be higher on average.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Yep, increases all around.


I just tried again and watched each sizes for 5 minutes.

-w 256: avg 709, u: 19-21, wu: 620-631

-w 64: avg 706, u: 19-20, wu: 620-630

Maybe one of the other configs has something in play too?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just tried again and watched each sizes for 5 minutes.
> 
> -w 256: avg 709, u: 19-21, wu: 620-631
> 
> -w 64: avg 706, u: 19-20, wu: 620-630
> 
> Maybe one of the other configs has something in play too?


Depends on the pool too...lots of variables.
What's your thread concurrency value? That's into play here...use 8192. See how that goes


----------



## Hokies83

I get the most stable and highest hash rate with - w 384


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I get the most stable and highest hash rate with - w 384


Try 64 for DGC


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm having a blast mining Lucky coin, care to join me at scryptmining guys?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm having a blast mining Lucky coin, care to join me at scryptmining guys?


I just started.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm having a blast mining Lucky coin, care to join me at scryptmining guys?


I'm with Netcode pool, but I've made close to 1 LTC in like 2 days of mining. Yay me!


----------



## Hokies83

Hmm almost back...


----------



## VanillaCena

Just put together my 3x 7950 rig and I'm super excited! I'll have some mining rig porn pictures up later on tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sweet stuff guys









Post more pics


----------



## mickeykool

Do I have the settings wrong here? I can't even open up the program, it just open and closes quick.

cgminer.exe -scrypt -I 11 -s 1 -expiry 1 -queue 0 -g 1 -w 64 -o http://digitalcoin.scryptmining.com:3388 -u xxxxxx -p xxxxx

Thanks


----------



## Krusher33

When using full words it's --. Like --scrypt, --expiry, --queue, etc.


----------



## VanillaCena

After some tweaking I'm getting 2.0 Mhash/s with my three 7950s. Pretty happy









Thanks to everyone for the advice over the past couple of days!


----------



## mickeykool

What hashrate u getting on 7950? I only get 250 on both.
What settings are you using ?
Thanks.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> What hashrate u getting on 7950? I only get 250 on both.
> What settings are you using ?
> Thanks.


I am getting 550 on mine. You might want to check your settings.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hmm almost back...


Dat provocative rig name D

EDIT: Do you think I could actually make any decent money with a single 7950?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> What hashrate u getting on 7950? I only get 250 on both.
> What settings are you using ?
> Thanks.


Can hit 540 on mine.

I have this for DGC/LKY:
--gpu-engine 1075 --gpu-memclock 1700 --lookup-gap 2 -g 2
TC of 8960.


----------



## ryboto

Would it be worth it to buy a dedicated machine for mining right now? I only have one 7950, was considering mining a while ago, but people made me fear the dawn of asics....I like the idea of essentially free money, just would want to make sure I actually made back what I spent...


----------



## Krusher33

Ivan, did you leave the lky pool already?


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> What hashrate u getting on 7950? I only get 250 on both.
> What settings are you using ?
> Thanks.


I get about 665 khash/s on each of my three 7950s.
I use GUIMiner's default setting for 7950 (high-usage).
Clocks are 1100/1700 with VDDC of around 1.01-1.02.


----------



## mickeykool

thanks for responses, I'll look at the settings when I get home from work.


----------



## cam51037

So who's mining Litecoins? Anyone hoping that when they reach Mt. Gox the prices will go fairly high?

I've been mining for a couple days, have 1.2 LTC.







Now just imagine if each LTC was worth $10 or $25....

Better get back to mining, let's hope LTC price skyrockets haha.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ivan, did you leave the lky pool already?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So who's mining Litecoins? Anyone hoping that when they reach Mt. Gox the prices will go fairly high?
> 
> I've been mining for a couple days, have 1.2 LTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine if each LTC was worth $10 or $25....
> 
> Better get back to mining, let's hope LTC price skyrockets haha.


I alternate between dgc and ltc, but did some lky for the heck of it and made 0.003btc in an hour and a half or so.
Definitely a fun coin to mine but not sure how long it'll last...DGC on the other hand I'm more confident it'll be good.

@Ryboto: Experiment mining Digital Coin with your current card, follow the OP's guides and then decide wether you wanna add at least a second card. Buying a whole dedicated rig is a bit too much, but adding cards to your current one is easily recouped in little to no time.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I alternate between dgc and ltc, but did some lky for the heck of it and made 0.003btc in an hour and a half or so.
> Definitely a fun coin to mine but not sure how long it'll last...DGC on the other hand I'm more confident it'll be good.
> 
> @Ryboto: Experiment mining Digital Coin with your current card, follow the OP's guides and then decide wether you wanna add at least a second card. Buying a whole dedicated rig is a bit too much, but adding cards to your current one is easily recouped in little to no time.


Check my rig, can't add a card...was kinda the point of the ITX, minimal system. I imagine I could build a relatively inexpensive xfire setup(or buy a 7990...) if the goal was mining. CPU doesn't need to be insane, cheap case, simple drives...but I'd need to know more about it, and be comfortable with the whole thing before I did that. I suppose I'd have to first see some kind of return from using one card first.


----------



## Asy

sure I make about 200 a month from 1x rig with 3'7950s..once ltc go up should be double that at least


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> sure I make about 200 a month from 1x rig with 3'7950s..once ltc go up should be double that at least


nice....makes me want to consider a 7990.....


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> nice....makes me want to consider a 7990.....


That or a few 7950s would really bring in the coin...

Hope ASICS aren't developed for ltc for awhile, it's fun to mine because unlike bitcoins you actually can make 1-2 ltc no problem. Hope it stays like that, and the price skyrockets too... Ahhh in a perfect world...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Check my rig, can't add a card...was kinda the point of the ITX, minimal system. I imagine I could build a relatively inexpensive xfire setup(or buy a 7990...) if the goal was mining. CPU doesn't need to be insane, cheap case, simple drives...but I'd need to know more about it, and be comfortable with the whole thing before I did that. I suppose I'd have to first see some kind of return from using one card first.


You can start mining dgc and ltc now and trade for bitcoins or just stash them till prices skyrocket. Then get a 7990 with the profits and maybe selling your current card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That or a few 7950s would really bring in the coin...
> 
> Hope ASICS aren't developed for ltc for awhile, it's fun to mine because unlike bitcoins you actually can make 1-2 ltc no problem. Hope it stays like that, and the price skyrockets too... Ahhh in a perfect world...


There are litecoin fpga's coming...kncminer has one that does 6gh/s and should be fairly inexpensive to tweak it for scrypt mining (I guess that's their next move)
We can still gpu mine till that happens and be ready and pre-order them as soon as they surface.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi! I'd like to get started with mining, but since nvidia cards suck at it I need to know how much I can make (in dollars please, dont understand the whole concept of BTC yet) with my current rig (the one with the Titan) per month or per day.

Also, is it possible to mine with an AMD card installed in the Titan rig and still get the benefits of an AMD card during mining?

Also, why is it that nvidia cards cant mine at the same level as AMD cards?

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## King Lycan

I'm going to starting mining as soon as I build my new rig next month. I will buy a 7950 and put it in my current rig and leave it at my job mining 24/7







. Then i'll buy another 7950 and new mobo after I've made enough. I'll be mining also on my main rig which probably will be using the 8000 series gpu when i'm away. So I hope i'll make some extra cash to help fund my weed and help pay my bills







. I'm so excited to start, you guys are awesome. I think I'll most likely use Multipool too.

But I have a few questions.

I've read a lot about ACSI mining making GPU mining obsolete on some coins like Bitcoin is that going to happen to the other coins ?







. I've also heard about wallets being hacked into, so some people have off line wallets ? Are those reliable ?


----------



## Hokies83

I just hope HD8000 is not a re fresh and in feb march something 40% faster comes out at the same price.


----------



## Asy

not really.. scrypt will require board with a lot of DDR memory on it and a lot of programming will be needed and won't be near 6ghs.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi! I'd like to get started with mining, but since nvidia cards suck at it I need to know how much I can make (in dollars please, dont understand the whole concept of BTC yet) with my current rig (the one with the Titan) per month or per day.
> 
> Also, is it possible to mine with an AMD card installed in the Titan rig and still get the benefits of an AMD card during mining?
> 
> Also, why is it that nvidia cards cant mine at the same level as AMD cards?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


You can install an amd card there and mine, but drivers are really picky. I'd reccomend using a pendrive with BAMT linux for scrypt mining and don't install mixed drivers on Windows.
Mine when not gaming, when gaming reboot into Windows.

You can head to yacointalk.org and start mining YAC with your card and cpu (it's a cpu optimized coin exchangeable for btc at bter.com and cryptsy.com)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> not really.. scrypt will require board with a lot of DDR memory on it and a lot of programming will be needed and won't be near 6ghs.


You can make an fpga easily, you just need people to program it for you...that demands some $$$ to mass-produce but it's perfectly doable, only that the market wasn't big enough to warrant such attention.




__ https://www.facebook.com/MtGox/posts/484532824964463


----------



## VanillaCena

I noticed Amazon has some powered PCI-E risers for sale. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> I noticed Amazon has some powered PCI-E risers for sale. Anyone have any experience with these?


I'd suggest www.buyahash.com for that...all risers come from China and if not tested previously they can be DOA. (lots are)

Risers are a must have, they make cards run way cooler and let you use whatever board you want for mining. Powered ones are great when you run out of 16x slots.
Some tips:

-1x to 1x works on any kind of slot
-1x to 16x also works on 16x slots
-Powered only matters when you use 1x slots for gpus


----------



## Asy

yes but for scrypt you need loads of memory bandwidth which typically FPGA's do not have..and could be too expensive to even bother vs buying a video card


----------



## Asy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> I noticed Amazon has some powered PCI-E risers for sale. Anyone have any experience with these?


Ive bought through http://www.amazon.com/Micro-SATA-Cables-Express-Flexible/dp/B0057M16Q8/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1371849911&sr=1-2&keywords=PCie+riser they are US based so they arrive much sooner, like other guy said you only really need powered cables for the 1x pcie to x16 cables


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd suggest www.buyahash.com for that...all risers come from China and if not tested previously they can be DOA. (lots are)
> 
> Risers are a must have, they make cards run way cooler and let you use whatever board you want for mining. Powered ones are great when you run out of 16x slots.
> Some tips:
> 
> -1x to 1x works on any kind of slot
> -1x to 16x also works on 16x slots
> -Powered only matters when you use 1x slots for gpus


Thanks for the link! I know the general consensus is that powered risers are only need for x1 slots, but I went ahead and ordered 3 PCI-E x16 powered risers from them. Just four bucks extra each seemed worth it, if only for the peace of mind. Figured they wouldn't hurt, anyway.

Any idea how long they typically take to ship things out?


----------



## ivanlabrie

A couple of days, you can ask via skype. Cool guy


----------



## cam51037

Well I might be adding onto my crypto-mining machine by getting another 7850.

Cheap little cards but I love my ASUS 7850! It pushes out around 340MH/s in bitcoin or around 332 KH/s in Litecoins when overclocked, it's awesome!

Oh and it doesn't take a ton of power, but with the side panel off and the computer set so that the heat radiates up out of the case, it can do 1175 MHz @ 1.176V with 40% fan speed no problem.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You could try the 7790 if you want low power cards...they seem to have stronger compute than 7770s, edging out or being equal to a 7850 for mining.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You could try the 7790 if you want low power cards...they seem to have stronger compute than 7770s, edging out or being equal to a 7850 for mining.


The thing is though with another 7850 I'll be able to crossfire, and when the driver fixer comes out that'll be awesome, and have a better/easier resale because of the same cards exactly IMO.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, yeah, of course...I'd just sell the 7850 and whatever and go multi 7950 though.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, yeah, of course...I'd just sell the 7850 and whatever and go multi 7950 though.


Decided against the 7850, mostly because I don't know how much longer my computer that I use for mining will be around for, and a 7950 is like $100 more for double the hashrate..

Once the math is done it didn't really make sense.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What are the best asic machine available?

Is butterfly labs a scam?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can install an amd card there and mine, but drivers are really picky. I'd reccomend using a pendrive with BAMT linux for scrypt mining and don't install mixed drivers on Windows.
> Mine when not gaming, when gaming reboot into Windows.
> 
> You can head to yacointalk.org and start mining YAC with your card and cpu (it's a cpu optimized coin exchangeable for btc at bter.com and cryptsy.com)


If I can still mine with my system as it is and still get a decent output, I wont bother with an AMD card right now. Good thing that the CPU-based mining exists.

Does that address end in .org or .com? .org gives me "website unavailable" whereas .com takes me to a forum that seems relevant. Should I sign up and ask more about it there?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What are the best asic machine available?
> 
> Is butterfly labs a scam?


Ehhh, lets call it a so-so scam, as in if you order a ASIC from them today, you'll probably get it sometime in the first 3 months of 2014, so it doesn't make much sense because the difficulty to mine bitcoins will be much higher, and by the time you get it, if you purchase a 5 GHs miner, it'll barely be making a profit. Keep in mind those are just predictions though.Their PR are horrible though, IMO BFLJosh needs to get fired ASAP - he gives the company a bad image.

It seems the ASIC production is ruled by people who take your money, produce a few ASICs, mine on them for awhile, and then deliver them to you, so they make profit on you from buying, and profit mining on your purchased ASIC.

Honestly at this point in time I'd stick to GPU mining just because there are so many ASIC scams right now, and a ton of companies are taking pre-orders that will hopefully ship by September, but no promises.


----------



## Asy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What are the best asic machine available?
> 
> Is butterfly labs a scam?


they are just shipping preorder from 2012. not scam but slow and untrustworthy. best asic is any u can find or afford


----------



## ryboto

ok...so what the heck...I have the wallet software, have the AMD driver, have GUIminer, looking at pools, I'm totally confused...

edit... I think it's working...

also...might consider reducing the OC on this card...it's showing over 600mhash/s, but hitting 90C on the VRM...safe? FRIGGIN LOUD.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> ok...so what the heck...I have the wallet software, have the AMD driver, have GUIminer, looking at pools, I'm totally confused...


I am using abcpool; it pays per share and there is not a penalty for dropping off. Oh, they also pay for a stale share. If this is a dedicated miner then you should consider somewhere else. I game on my machine, so I stop and start alot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, pps is good for on and off mining...I'd reccomend dgc.scryptmining.com and coinotron.com for DGC and LTC pps mining.


----------



## ryboto

I joined wemineltc, just to try it out, seems to be much more taxing to mine vs gaming. Got some artifacts at my gaming OC. Right now I brought the core to 1100mhz, kept ram at stock, still seeing random artifacts on screen...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> I joined wemineltc, just to try it out, seems to be much more taxing to mine vs gaming. Got some artifacts at my gaming OC. Right now I brought the core to 1100mhz, kept ram at stock, still seeing random artifacts on screen...


Undervolt to 1.15v or 1.1v, do 1700mhz mem and 900-1000mhz core. Experiment with core speed to find the sweetspot.
Adding core speed alone won't work.

What mining program are you using? settings?


----------



## VanillaCena

Cheap 7970 here.
Is it worth returning my 7950s and getting three of these instead? Would be the same price I paid anyway.
Is the added power usage worth the additional speed?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Cheap 7970 here.
> Is it worth returning my 7950s and getting three of these instead? Would be the same price I paid anyway.
> Is the added power usage worth the additional speed?


Unless you happen to want them for gaming and benching, no...Mining performance won't be MUCH better and it can even be worse without a lot of tuning.
You had 660kh/s using guiminer, right? Don't touch that setup, it's VERY good.
I'm getting 600kh/s with my 7970, but I'm limited by my system memory.


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Unless you happen to want them for gaming and benching, no...Mining performance won't be MUCH better and it can even be worse without a lot of tuning.
> You had 660kh/s using guiminer, right? Don't touch that setup, it's VERY good.
> I'm getting 600kh/s with my 7970, but I'm limited by my system memory.


Correct.

The only reason I'm a little upset is that it's a higher tier card for equal or less price than I paid. However, now that I'm reading more into it, it seems the power draw on 7970s is significantly higher, even at stock vs. an OCed 7950. 7950s will probably end up costing me less in the long run. I'm happier with my reference cards over that blue PCB anyway.

Anyways, thanks for the reassurance. I think I just needed someone to convince me not to switch, haha.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> The only reason I'm a little upset is that it's a higher tier card for equal or less price than I paid. However, now that I'm reading more into it, it seems the power draw on 7970s is significantly higher, even at stock vs. an OCed 7950. 7950s will probably end up costing me less in the long run. I'm happier with my reference cards over that blue PCB anyway.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the reassurance. I think I just needed someone to convince me not to switch, haha.


It's a perfectly good deal for mining and gaming, maybe build a second rig with them. If you undervolt to 1.1v and clock them moderately they should perform fine and not draw as much power as stock.
Selling game codes at Ebay they become REALLY cheap. I've seen lots of these cards doing 700kh/s and up to 750-800kh/s with some luck.


----------



## 77bigmac77

I'll believe that ASICS are coming out for Litecoin when they are actually fully released for Bitcoin.


----------



## Tabinhu

Should I buy an asic?
Never mined before and im spliting costs with a friend.


----------



## ryboto

should I use CGminer? Not sure what other commands I should be using...intensity, for instance?


----------



## Hokies83

Intensity at 13 seems to be a sweet spot for 7950s.
This is wut im using.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --shaders 1792 --intensity 13 -g 2 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> Should I buy an asic?
> Never mined before and im spliting costs with a friend.


I'd reccomend getting a bunch of cheap 7950s and a good psu and mine litecoins and digital coins now.
Both might rise in time...Maybe exchange part of your digital coins (I'd say 50%) for bitcoin and then USD and invest that into a kncminer group buy or terrahash, but do your own research at bitcointalk forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> should I use CGminer? Not sure what other commands I should be using...intensity, for instance?


I'm using bfgminer since I like it better and seems to be a bit better for me.
You got a 7950, if you wanna mine and be able to use the pc try creating two .bat files and filling them with this content:

(replace * by your worker name, normally ryboto.1 and password, which by default tends to be x)

Dedicated miner bat file:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
bfgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3334 -u * -p * -o stratum+tcp://eu.wemineltc.com:3333 -u * -p * --intensity 20 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-threads 1 --vectors 1 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 --expiry 120 --queue 1 -s 5 --no-submit-stale --no-opencl-binaries

Usable config for browsing:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
bfgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3334 -u * -p * -o stratum+tcp://eu.wemineltc.com:3333 -u * -p * --intensity d --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-threads 1 --vectors 1 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 --expiry 120 --queue 1 -s 5 --no-submit-stale --no-opencl-binaries

Notice I'm using two pools, my main being gimme ltc which is kinda better since they also pay you a share of the transaction fees contained in the blocks solved and not only your block reward share. I'd suggest registering there too.

That's for LTC, for DGC use this:

Dedicated:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
bfgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dgcpool.com:3333 -u * -p * -o http://digi.cryptcoins.net:3336 -u * -p * --intensity 20 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-threads 1 --vectors 1 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 64 --expiry 15 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale --no-opencl-binaries

Usable config for browsing:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
bfgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dgcpool.com:3333 -u * -p * -o http://digi.cryptcoins.net:3336 -u * -p * --intensity d --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-threads 1 --vectors 1 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 64 --expiry 15 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale --no-opencl-binaries


----------



## ivanlabrie

Here's a good guide to add to the OP along with the two best pools for YAC:

_Yac mining guide:_

http://yacointalk.com/index.php/topic,275.0.html

_Pools:_

http://yac.ltcoin.net

http://yac.coinmine.pl

It's a cpu-mined coin, has an interesting concept and incorporates Proof of Stake so holding coins is a good idea for long term.
Those with access to servers or octo cores should be able to make some decent coin mining it. You can gpu mine for now, but difficulty will go down and N factor will increase (thus increasing memory usage, and decreasing hash rate for gpus) so eventually it'll be purely cpu mined again.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Here's a good guide to add to the OP along with the two best pools for YAC:
> 
> _Yac mining guide:_
> 
> http://yacointalk.com/index.php/topic,275.0.html
> 
> _Pools:_
> 
> http://yac.ltcoin.net
> 
> http://yac.coinmine.pl
> 
> It's a cpu-mined coin, has an interesting concept and incorporates Proof of Stake so holding coins is a good idea for long term.
> Those with access to servers or octo cores should be able to make some decent coin mining it. You can gpu mine for now, but difficulty will go down and N factor will increase (thus increasing memory usage, and decreasing hash rate for gpus) so eventually it'll be purely cpu mined again.


I would it be when mining one coin on GPU and this on CPU? Would it affect the GPU mining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I would it be when mining one coin on GPU and this on CPU? Would it affect the GPU mining?


Won't affect it much...just make sure you undervolt and oc the cpu as much as possible to save power, and run as much threads as possible.
Threads>clock speed.


----------



## VanillaCena

How's my accepted/stale ratio looking? I'm not sure what's bad and good in that regard.
Been running for a bit over a day now. Just want to make sure everything looks good before I continue.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> How's my accepted/stale ratio looking? I'm not sure what's bad and good in that regard.
> Been running for a bit over a day now. Just want to make sure everything looks good before I continue.


Looks awesome. I need to do some work in mine because I get like 2k accepted and 60 stale. :/


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> How's my accepted/stale ratio looking? I'm not sure what's bad and good in that regard.
> Been running for a bit over a day now. Just want to make sure everything looks good before I continue.


That Hash with 7950s?

I got my main rig 7950s mining but the memory on the cards only does 1500mhz lol

I overclocked my system ram to 2600mhz and my hash rate went up lol.

But meh id like to get moire hash out of this rig...

There doing...

around 595 mh/s each with 1140mhz core 1500mhz mem...

I remember getting 650 mh/s from each card before but cannot seem to do it now...

Im using 13.6 i cannot remember if i got that hash rate with 13.5 or 13.3... However this is my gaming system and im not going to use a lessor gaming driver =/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That Hash with 7950s?
> 
> I got my main rig 7950s mining but the memory on the cards only does 1500mhz lol
> 
> I overclocked my system ram to 2600mhz and my hash rate went up lol.
> 
> But meh id like to get moire hash out of this rig...
> 
> There doing...
> 
> around 595 mh/s each with 1140mhz core 1500mhz mem...
> 
> I remember getting 650 mh/s from each card before but cannot seem to do it now...
> 
> Im using 13.6 i cannot remember if i got that hash rate with 13.5 or 13.3... However this is my gaming system and im not going to use a lessor gaming driver =/


You need to sacrifice gaming performance for better mining. Ideal driver is 12.8 and -g 1 -i 19 or 20


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You need to sacrifice gaming performance for better mining. Ideal driver is 12.8 and -g 1 -i 19 or 20












Im not rolling that far back.... Maybe to 13.5 B 3 but im not touching yearold drivers lol.


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That Hash with 7950s?
> 
> I got my main rig 7950s mining but the memory on the cards only does 1500mhz lol
> 
> I overclocked my system ram to 2600mhz and my hash rate went up lol.
> 
> But meh id like to get moire hash out of this rig...
> 
> There doing...
> 
> around 595 mh/s each with 1140mhz core 1500mhz mem...
> 
> I remember getting 650 mh/s from each card before but cannot seem to do it now...
> 
> Im using 13.6 i cannot remember if i got that hash rate with 13.5 or 13.3... However this is my gaming system and im not going to use a lessor gaming driver =/


Yep, three 7950s at 1100/1700. I also undervolted core and memory voltages.
I can squeeze out a bit more, but at that point the heat worries me. Going to have to wait until my risers come in.

I had issues with 13.4, so I use 13.6 beta drivers.

On that note, can anyone recommend a good 200mm fan from Amazon? Rather than use a box fan, I want to strap two of them to my crate in a push/pull configuration.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Yep, three 7950s at 1100/1700. I also undervolted core and memory voltages.
> I can squeeze out a bit more, but at that point the heat worries me. Going to have to wait until my risers come in.
> 
> I had issues with 13.4, so I use 13.6 beta drivers.
> 
> On that note, can anyone recommend a good 200mm fan from Amazon? Rather than use a box fan, I want to strap two of them to my crate in a push/pull configuration.


What miner settings?


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What miner settings?


I use GUIMiner's default setting for 7950 (high usage) and just lower intensity to 19.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not rolling that far back.... Maybe to 13.5 B 3 but im not touching yearold drivers lol.


Well, it's the most stable and a known good performer for mining. I'm talking dedicated miners.
That's why I suggest mining using a pendrive flashed with BAMT scrypt mining linux, and just use the latest beta for gaming in Windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Yep, three 7950s at 1100/1700. I also undervolted core and memory voltages.
> I can squeeze out a bit more, but at that point the heat worries me. Going to have to wait until my risers come in.
> 
> I had issues with 13.4, so I use 13.6 beta drivers.
> 
> On that note, can anyone recommend a good 200mm fan from Amazon? Rather than use a box fan, I want to strap two of them to my crate in a push/pull configuration.


NZXT 200mm fan is good, not many options really...Bitfenix Spectre (non pro) are "kinda" decent but no 200mm fan is really good noise/cfm wise. Let's not even mention pressure ofc.
You'd be better off with a cheap box fan, but 200mm bitfenix fans will add bling for sure


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Intensity at 13 seems to be a sweet spot for 7950s.
> This is wut im using.
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --shaders 1792 --intensity 13 -g 2 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend getting a bunch of cheap 7950s and a good psu and mine litecoins and digital coins now.
> Both might rise in time...Maybe exchange part of your digital coins (I'd say 50%) for bitcoin and then USD and invest that into a kncminer group buy or terrahash, but do your own research at bitcointalk forums.
> I'm using bfgminer since I like it better and seems to be a bit better for me.
> You got a 7950, if you wanna mine and be able to use the pc try creating two .bat files and filling them with this content:
> 
> (replace * by your worker name, normally ryboto.1 and password, which by default tends to be x)
> 
> Dedicated miner bat file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> bfgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3334 -u * -p * -o stratum+tcp://eu.wemineltc.com:3333 -u * -p * --intensity 20 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-threads 1 --vectors 1 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 --expiry 120 --queue 1 -s 5 --no-submit-stale --no-opencl-binaries
> 
> Usable config for browsing:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> bfgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3334 -u * -p * -o stratum+tcp://eu.wemineltc.com:3333 -u * -p * --intensity d --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-threads 1 --vectors 1 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 --expiry 120 --queue 1 -s 5 --no-submit-stale --no-opencl-binaries
> 
> Notice I'm using two pools, my main being gimme ltc which is kinda better since they also pay you a share of the transaction fees contained in the blocks solved and not only your block reward share. I'd suggest registering there too.
> 
> That's for LTC, for DGC use this:
> 
> Dedicated:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> bfgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dgcpool.com:3333 -u * -p * -o http://digi.cryptcoins.net:3336 -u * -p * --intensity 20 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-threads 1 --vectors 1 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 64 --expiry 15 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale --no-opencl-binaries
> 
> Usable config for browsing:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> bfgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dgcpool.com:3333 -u * -p * -o http://digi.cryptcoins.net:3336 -u * -p * --intensity d --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-threads 1 --vectors 1 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 64 --expiry 15 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale --no-opencl-binaries


So between these two posts...I know I'm asking for it spelled out...but what exactly should I do to just mine litecoins with cgminer or bfgminer...?

I should note that this wouldn't be a purely dedicated rig, as I game a few hours a week, but for 95% of the time, it would mine.

Also, was using GUIminer, and wemineltc pool...over the first night, I had generated some fraction of an ltc...since then it hasn't accumulated anything...maybe due to flags? And should I have a wallet set up on my PC? How do I track/keep/own the litecoins i mine if the wallet software I have only shows a balance for BTC? where are they stored, on the pool website?


----------



## Krusher33

You may want to try both miners. One may be better than the other for *you.*

Each coins have their own wallet. Go to litecoin.org for the wallet for litecoins. Or sign up for an online wallet. Personally I feel safer having my own wallets for each the coins and a backup wallet.dat file on a different drive.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I am getting 550 on mine. You might want to check your settings.


I hope that's undervolted...

You should be able to get 650-700 pretty easy otherwise


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> NZXT 200mm fan is good, not many options really...Bitfenix Spectre (non pro) are "kinda" decent but no 200mm fan is really good noise/cfm wise. Let's not even mention pressure ofc.
> You'd be better off with a cheap box fan, but 200mm bitfenix fans will add bling for sure


The girlfriend isn't too keen on me having a box fan running 24/7 for some reason. Guess I'll have to figure something else out.

Also, not a question about mining, but more about selling. Do I need to submit my license and proof of residency to Mt Gox in order to sell LTC for USD? Can I then withdraw funds to Paypal?


----------



## Hokies83

Damn just switched my 7850s over to script lil dudes are doing 380 kh/s 7950s only doing 600 ish lol

Lil Tweaking to do to rid myself of the HW errors but damn man 7850 only pulls half the juice of a 7950...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Damn just switched my 7850s over to script lil dudes are doing 380 kh/s 7950s only doing 600 ish lol
> 
> Lil Tweaking to do to rid myself of the HW errors but damn man 7850 only pulls half the juice of a 7950...


Dang, can you send me your settings and OC?

I'm only getting like 300MH/s from my ASUS 7850 2 GB.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> The girlfriend isn't too keen on me having a box fan running 24/7 for some reason. Guess I'll have to figure something else out.
> 
> Also, not a question about mining, but more about selling. Do I need to submit my license and proof of residency to Mt Gox in order to sell LTC for USD? Can I then withdraw funds to Paypal?


As far as i know Mt. Gox only does BTC. With Mt.Gox you will have to setup an account then a dwolla account. It goes like this Money wise MT.GOX -> Dwolla -> then your bank account.

Now Mt.Gox also does bank transfers but I am pretty sure there is a large fee with it.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Dang, can you send me your settings and OC?
> 
> I'm only getting like 300MH/s from my ASUS 7850 2 GB.


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --intensity 13 -g 2 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2

1175mhz core/1215 mem.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> As far as i know Mt. Gox only does BTC. With Mt.Gox you will have to setup an account then a dwolla account. It goes like this Money wise MT.GOX -> Dwolla -> then your bank account.
> 
> Now Mt.Gox also does bank transfers but I am pretty sure there is a large fee with it.


Dwolla is no longer allowed for money transfers, actually you can't withdraw USD at all right now I don't think


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Dwolla is no longer allowed for money transfers, actually you can't withdraw USD at all right now I don't think


Looks like you still can.


----------



## Hokies83

Over 400 kh/s with a 120$ 1gb 7850 lol



setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --intensity 20 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8192 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2

1175mhz core / 1310 mem


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Having a terrible time trying to get my GUIMiner to actually have my 7950 operate at higher than 310kh/s. I have tried everything other than pulling it up in cmd but I'm not quite sure what to put in to get it running right at lower intensities.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm having a terrible time with Litecoin and Digitalcoin wallets. They're always "out of sync" or "catching up" and not really downloading any blocks. I've searched a lot of places and tried their solutions and still get the same problems.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Over 400 kh/s with a 120$ 1gb 7850 lol
> 
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --intensity 20 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8192 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2
> 
> 1175mhz core / 1310 mem


What volts?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Looks like you still can.


No guarantee you'll even get the money as MtGox's Dwolla accounts were seized.

@cam - I don't trust the voltage setting via cgminer. I start up cgminer then adjust volts via MSI Afterburner. You might need to see if your card is voltage locked or not.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> No guarantee you'll even get the money as MtGox's Dwolla accounts were seized.
> 
> @cam - I don't trust the voltage setting via cgminer. I start up cgminer then adjust volts via MSI Afterburner. You might need to see if your card is voltage locked or not.


I use Sapphire Trixx and I have an ASUS with unlocked voltage, currently sitting at 1.2V for 1175/1310.

But thanks for your settings Hokies! With the exact same settings and clock I'm getting 350 KH/s - a 50KH/s increase!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> The girlfriend isn't too keen on me having a box fan running 24/7 for some reason. Guess I'll have to figure something else out.
> 
> Also, not a question about mining, but more about selling. Do I need to submit my license and proof of residency to Mt Gox in order to sell LTC for USD? Can I then withdraw funds to Paypal?


Use localbitcoins.com and sell to people for $$...MUCH better than those sites, or just use campbx.com which has dwolla and has fincen license.
Cryptsy.com will soon have usd retrieval btw so keep an eye on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Damn just switched my 7850s over to script lil dudes are doing 380 kh/s 7950s only doing 600 ish lol
> 
> Lil Tweaking to do to rid myself of the HW errors but damn man 7850 only pulls half the juice of a 7950...


Yet my cheep 6950 does 450kh/s and the ones that unlock shaders do 500kh/s








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm having a terrible time with Litecoin and Digitalcoin wallets. They're always "out of sync" or "catching up" and not really downloading any blocks. I've searched a lot of places and tried their solutions and still get the same problems.


Had the same problem...let's harass Baritus at digitalcoin.co forum.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use localbitcoins.com and sell to people for $$...MUCH better than those sites, or just use campbx.com which has dwolla and has fincen license.
> Cryptsy.com will soon have usd retrieval btw so keep an eye on that.
> *Yet my cheep 6950 does 450kh/s and the ones that unlock shaders do 500kh/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Had the same problem...let's harass Baritus at digitalcoin.co forum.


Wow that is a nice score, and probably a cheap card as well, although the 7850 would have cheaper power costs.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm having a terrible time with Litecoin and Digitalcoin wallets. They're always "out of sync" or "catching up" and not really downloading any blocks. I've searched a lot of places and tried their solutions and still get the same problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Had the same problem...let's harass Baritus at digitalcoin.co forum.
Click to expand...

I've already created a thread at litecoins for that wallet.

Let me know if you create one for the digital coins one.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've already created a thread at litecoins for that wallet.
> 
> Let me know if you create one for the digital coins one.


I didn't yet, I'm going out now, so feel free to do so!
I have to rely on that epools site online wallet for now :/


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use localbitcoins.com and sell to people for $$...MUCH better than those sites, or just use campbx.com which has dwolla and has fincen license.
> Cryptsy.com will soon have usd retrieval btw so keep an eye on that.
> Yet my cheep 6950 does 450kh/s and the ones that unlock shaders do 500kh/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the same problem...let's harass Baritus at digitalcoin.co forum.


If the 7850 pulls half the power of a 7950... then it will pull a third of what the 6950 pulls.


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use localbitcoins.com and sell to people for $$...MUCH better than those sites, or just use campbx.com which has dwolla and has fincen license.
> Cryptsy.com will soon have usd retrieval btw so keep an eye on that.


Thanks! You've been a huge help yet again.
Used localbitcoins.com to sell about 0.60 BTC I discovered I had left over in my wallet from two years ago.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Np, gotta help to make this thing go mainstream...mwahaha


----------



## ryboto

so for LTC...gimme ltc, dgc, or cointron?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Dwolla is no longer allowed for money transfers, actually you can't withdraw USD at all right now I don't think
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you still can.
Click to expand...

no, it's still listed but they don't deal with mtgox anymore, try it for yourself if you'd like


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> no, it's still listed but they don't deal with mtgox anymore, try it for yourself if you'd like


What's the most cost effective way to turn LTC into USD then?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> no, it's still listed but they don't deal with mtgox anymore, try it for yourself if you'd like
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most cost effective way to turn LTC into USD then?
Click to expand...

convert them to btc and sell the btc on coinbase


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> so for LTC...gimme ltc, dgc, or cointron?


gimme ltc as main, wemineltc as backup, but only if you're mining these full time.
If you're gonna switch between dgc and ltc you could mine at coinotron for ltc and digitalcoin.scryptmining.com which pay you for each share submitted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> What's the most cost effective way to turn LTC into USD then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> convert them to btc and sell the btc on coinbase


Yup, or localbitcoins...


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Mt.Gox is dead to me now! Looks like coinbase or localbitcoins from now on.


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is useful for the Nvidia guys who want to get into this: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


----------



## Lovidore

I too have been doing quite some research with cryptocurrencies. But what's the deal with international miners exactly?

I guess we're limited to P2P paypal transfers? Mtgox needs a US billing address AFAIK so if I were to sell BTC let alone LTC I'd be dead in the water.

Any international miners care to shed some light on this as I'd like to hop on the LTC bandwagon while the difficulty is low and the payout is high.

Edit: Spelling


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> I too have been doing quite some research with cryptocurrencies. But what's the deal with international miners exactly?
> 
> I guess we're limited to P2P paypal transfers? Mtgox needs a US billing address AFAIK so if I were to sell BTC let alone LTC I'd be dead in the water.
> 
> Any international miners care to shed some light on this as I'd like to hop on the LTC bandwagon while the difficulty is low and the payout is high.
> 
> Edit: Spelling


You'll need to find another transfer exchange that can wire money to you. Or an exchange that has services associated with another money transfer company.

Technically, PayPal does not allow for the purchase/selling of BTC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> I too have been doing quite some research with cryptocurrencies. But what's the deal with international miners exactly?
> 
> I guess we're limited to P2P paypal transfers? Mtgox needs a US billing address AFAIK so if I were to sell BTC let alone LTC I'd be dead in the water.
> 
> Any international miners care to shed some light on this as I'd like to hop on the LTC bandwagon while the difficulty is low and the payout is high.
> 
> Edit: Spelling


We use localbitcoins.com, or just find people into cryptos and sell for fiat currency...


----------



## Krusher33

Ivan, I could have sworn you said you were waiting for AMD's next graphic cards later this year. But from what I've read, there were some confusion and there's only mobile ones coming out this year. Desktop graphics is not out till next year.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ivan, I could have sworn you said you were waiting for AMD's next graphic cards later this year. But from what I've read, there were some confusion and there's only mobile ones coming out this year. Desktop graphics is not out till next year.


Those are rumors man...Did you notice the frame pacing driver/xfire fix coming by the 31st of July? That sounds like new gpu time to me.
I may score some cheap 7950/70s used for mining but I'd rather wait and go for 8970s and build an ivy-e rig for 3d benching.
Depends on how well my kncminer shares turn out to be by September.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Finally got my DGC miner to run at 524kh/s by changing the worksize to 384. Weird how it is such a huge difference in hash rates from 256 to 384.


----------



## Krusher33

It actually made my efficiency worst when I went messing with my config so I've switched back. I'm going to make a backup of it this time because I couldn't remember what the old values were.

As for my litecoin wallet issue: no one was really helping in the litecoin forum. I tried something else anyways:


Made backup of wallet.dat
Uninstalled litecoin
deleted the appdata/litecoin
downloaded the zip version of the file and extracted
started up the client so that it would auto-create new appdata/litecoin file
changed out my wallet.dat with my backup one
It's now downloading all the blocks. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Odd, that didn't fix it for me...dgc though.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I still gotta work on DGC wallet yet. That one is just weird because I'm getting the coins from my mining and it is going as a balance and not "unconfirmed" yet it says "out of sync".

But the "out of sync" is driving me nuts so here's what I've done with DGC just now:

Made backup of wallet.dat
Deleted the appdata/digitalcoin folder
Restarted digitalcoin client to re-create appdata/digitalcoin folder
Closed client
Replaced the wallet.dat file with my backup one
Restarted client
It's also now downloading the blocks but my coins are now "unconfirmed". Hopefully that will completely download all blocks needed.


----------



## Hokies83

Hopefully MTGox picks up LTC end of july.

I will be ordering as follows...

Ps4 Xbox one

If it is out... IB-E Asus Extreme "what ever number it is" 4x HD8xxx if it is out....

Lepa 1600 watt psu...

More Uni Water blocks..

Maybe a new TV in the living room...

And lotsa other things...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hopefully MTGox picks up LTC end of july.
> 
> I will be ordering as follows...
> 
> Ps4 Xbox one
> 
> If it is out... IB-E Asus Extreme "what ever number it is" 4x HD8xxx if it is out....
> 
> Lepa 1600 watt psu...
> 
> More Uni Water blocks..
> 
> Maybe a new TV in the living room...
> 
> And lotsa other things...


Same here Hokies, except that I'll sell my ps3 before getting the ps4 and no xbox one.
Probably going for a wc rig, soldered cough 4930k + beast board + quad 8970s + cheap loop + 1600w lepa


----------



## Hokies83

I Have enough pumps / rads / fittings for 6 are 7 systems lol.

When ever i see a pump / rad / res / fitting selling cheap i always buy them.

Value on them never goes below what i pay for them... so i see it as a sound investment imo.

Think i have about 25 rads 200 fittings 8 res 9 pumps lol...

But i only have around 60 fans.... And only 2 are real rad fans.... Should have kept my San Ace fans... heh And one has a very bad rattle lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It actually made my efficiency worst when I went messing with my config so I've switched back. I'm going to make a backup of it this time because I couldn't remember what the old values were.
> 
> As for my litecoin wallet issue: no one was really helping in the litecoin forum. I tried something else anyways:
> 
> 
> Made backup of wallet.dat
> Uninstalled litecoin
> deleted the appdata/litecoin
> downloaded the zip version of the file and extracted
> started up the client so that it would auto-create new appdata/litecoin file
> changed out my wallet.dat with my backup one
> It's now downloading all the blocks. Let's see how it goes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I still gotta work on DGC wallet yet. That one is just weird because I'm getting the coins from my mining and it is going as a balance and not "unconfirmed" yet it says "out of sync".
> 
> But the "out of sync" is driving me nuts so here's what I've done with DGC just now:
> 
> Made backup of wallet.dat
> Deleted the appdata/digitalcoin folder
> Restarted digitalcoin client to re-create appdata/digitalcoin folder
> Closed client
> Replaced the wallet.dat file with my backup one
> Restarted client
> It's also now downloading the blocks but my coins are now "unconfirmed". Hopefully that will completely download all blocks needed.


All my blocks are downloaded for them and they appear to be fixed now.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ivan, I could have sworn you said you were waiting for AMD's next graphic cards later this year. But from what I've read, there were some confusion and there's only mobile ones coming out this year. Desktop graphics is not out till next year.


New cards should be coming out within the next couple of months. Look at pricing; seems to me like they trying to clear some stock.

I plan on picking up another gigabyte 7950 for crossfire at the end of this week.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> New cards should be coming out within the next couple of months. Look at pricing; seems to me like they trying to clear some stock.
> 
> I plan on picking up another gigabyte 7950 for crossfire at the end of this week.


I'm in a predicament that kind of relates to this:
Buy 2 8970's when they come out, slap waterblocks on them, or buy 2 older 7970's with waterblocks on them and put them in my system? How do you think the price/performance cost will be for either?

I have a feeling the 7970's will win... lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ivan, I could have sworn you said you were waiting for AMD's next graphic cards later this year. But from what I've read, there were some confusion and there's only mobile ones coming out this year. Desktop graphics is not out till next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are rumors man...Did you notice the frame pacing driver/xfire fix coming by the 31st of July? That sounds like new gpu time to me.
> I may score some cheap 7950/70s used for mining but I'd rather wait and go for 8970s and build an ivy-e rig for 3d benching.
> Depends on how well my kncminer shares turn out to be by September.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ivan, I could have sworn you said you were waiting for AMD's next graphic cards later this year. But from what I've read, there were some confusion and there's only mobile ones coming out this year. Desktop graphics is not out till next year.
> 
> 
> 
> New cards should be coming out within the next couple of months. Look at pricing; seems to me like they trying to clear some stock.
> 
> I plan on picking up another gigabyte 7950 for crossfire at the end of this week.
Click to expand...

Can you guys link me to where you're seeing this info from?

My guess is that they're pulling the same stunt they did with the 7750's except with the other 7000's.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Can you guys link me to where you're seeing this info from?
> 
> My guess is that they're pulling the same stunt they did with the 7750's except with the other 7000's.


Link

second quote in OP!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

We should add a few things to the OP me thinks:

First, to get new people into bitcoin, add faucets: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=74046

Protect your identity and opt out of prism which is a crime against our right to privacy: http://prism-break.org/

And maybe a course on cryptography: http://online.stanford.edu/course/cryptography-i


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Can you guys link me to where you're seeing this info from?
> 
> My guess is that they're pulling the same stunt they did with the 7750's except with the other 7000's.
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> second quote in OP!!!
Click to expand...

Not credible in my opinion. I'm still banking on Q4.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We should add a few things to the OP me thinks:
> 
> First, to get new people into bitcoin, add faucets: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=74046
> 
> Protect your identity and opt out of prism which is a crime against our right to privacy: http://prism-break.org/
> 
> And maybe a course on cryptography: http://online.stanford.edu/course/cryptography-i


Sounds pretty good since the US seems to have frown upon BTC, but the rest of the world is slowly opening up to it. Also, the US gov't seems to go against everything including the world on many topics.
BTW, what's the easiest way to mine alt. cryptocurrencies without going through so much trouble setting up my rig? I know AMD cards are best suited to mining them.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We should add a few things to the OP me thinks:
> 
> First, to get new people into bitcoin, add faucets: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=74046
> 
> Protect your identity and opt out of prism which is a crime against our right to privacy: http://prism-break.org/
> 
> And maybe a course on cryptography: http://online.stanford.edu/course/cryptography-i


I donno that stuff kinda makes it look like were doing something wrong...

US Gov't does not get Taxes from something then to them it is always wrong.. lol.

Anywho.. my LTC hash rate number 4 in pool lol. The rest is on DGC... Hopeing it will skyrocket with LTC...


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not credible in my opinion. I'm still banking on Q4.


I can see how you think that.... But look at pricing of current cards and with the never settle promo running out on these cards. Oh not to mention the July 31st release of the frame fix. To many things are all coming together all at once. Almost impossible to over look imho!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I donno that stuff kinda makes it look like were doing something wrong...
> 
> US Gov't does not get Taxes from something then to them it is always wrong.. lol.
> 
> Anywho.. my LTC hash rate number 4 in pool lol. The rest is on DGC... Hopeing it will skyrocket with LTC...


Maybe I missed it or something but where do you trade LTC to BTC?


----------



## Hokies83

I trade LTC at btc e for btc ... ThenI have my own private buyer for btc.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I trade LTC at btc e for btc ... ThenI have my own private buyer for btc.


Nice stats man! What kind of mining gear do you use?

I just figured out how to mine DGC today with CGMiner, I like mining them, they're super easy to mine! After like 2 hours I already have 7 coins haha.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Nice stats man! What kind of mining gear do you use?
> 
> I just figured out how to mine DGC today with CGMiner, I like mining them, they're super easy to mine! After like 2 hours I already have 7 coins haha.


11 7950s 2 7850s 1 7950 is off for rma.

I have around 3200 Digital coins / ftc 190 LTC

Waiting for MtGox to add LTC and seeing if the market sky rockets.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 11 7950s 2 7850s 1 7950 is off for rma.
> 
> I have around 3200 Digital coins / ftc 190 LTC
> 
> Waiting for MtGox to add LTC and seeing if the market sky rockets.


Oh snap, if Litecoins do go way up you have some serious profit there!


----------



## cam51037

Oh, does anyone have experience trading on Vicurex? I sent them around 7.5 DGC to the generated address around 15 minutes ago and they haven't shown up in my account. Glad I only sent a small amount, just to test out trading them for BTC.

Edit never mind the transaction is still confirming.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm using bter.com now, since I started mining some yac coins on cpus I got lying around...fun stuff xD


----------



## cam51037

So what do you guys think, if you mine on multipool.in, do you only mine a certain coin, or do you mine so that you're always mining the most profitable coin, and why for your answer?


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So what do you guys think, if you mine on multipool.in, do you only mine a certain coin, or do you mine so that you're always mining the most profitable coin, and why for your answer?


I would assume the most profitable coin for the most obvious reason. Most of the more hardcore guys here are always looking to maximize their profits but I'm sure there are plenty here just doing litecoins or similar.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So what do you guys think, if you mine on multipool.in, do you only mine a certain coin, or do you mine so that you're always mining the most profitable coin, and why for your answer?
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume the most profitable coin for the most obvious reason. Most of the more hardcore guys here are always looking to maximize their profits but I'm sure there are plenty here just doing litecoins or similar.
Click to expand...

The trouble is that you mine for the most profitable at the moment because of the market, by the time you get a few to sell it's no longer the most profitable. You just hold onto them until they're the most profitable.

I did multipool.in for a little bit but after awhile I decided to just mine the coin with a low difficulty rating until different one gets lower. And then again hang onto it till the market goes up on that coin again, if it does. It seems like all coins are going down, down, down, with a few spikes here and there.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The trouble is that you mine for the most profitable at the moment because of the market, by the time you get a few to sell it's no longer the most profitable. You just hold onto them until they're the most profitable.
> 
> I did multipool.in for a little bit but after awhile I decided to just mine the coin with a low difficulty rating until different one gets lower. And then again hang onto it till the market goes up on that coin again, if it does. It seems like all coins are going down, down, down, with a few spikes here and there.


It's a very classic "stock market", people buy stocks when it's usually already peaking and sell when it's usually already too low.

The hardcore guys are always looking for new coins and really doing a ton of due diligence on the coins to know whats up and coming and what not. Some of these guys really put in the time..where as most of us are just looking for an easy set it and forget. It's very strikingly similar to investing..

I'm just getting started with a lot of help and I'm curious to see how this goes on long term. But it's an exciting thing to get in to!


----------



## Krusher33

My DGC wallet is "hung" up again.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My DGC wallet is "hung" up again.


How do you mean?


----------



## Krusher33

It would say "out of sync" and it's saying that it's downloading blocks at the bottom but it's not moving.

But the funny thing is that I have coins coming in from a pool and it does get added to my balance. So it must be up to date as far as blocks are concerned.

I may just do what I did with litecoin and delete all trace of DGC and start from scratch again with my backup wallet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I stopped using my dgc wallet for that reason...felt like slapping Baritus, he does a great job on many things but that wallet needs some more man-hours.
Use exchanges and epools online wallets for now.

On the topic of exchanging for btc or usd, some day-trading background helps but it's not 100% equal since it's much more volatile than forex and the volume is ridiculously low, even at mtgox.

I'm mining low difficulty coins, soloing when doable, and stashing on coins I think might be worth something. Particularly stashing ltc and btc over the rest, and some dgc. I think dgc is under valued right now, I'd sell if it was at 0.00033 or more.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I stopped using my dgc wallet for that reason...felt like slapping Baritus, he does a great job on many things but that wallet needs some more man-hours.
> Use exchanges and epools online wallets for now.
> 
> On the topic of exchanging for btc or usd, some day-trading background helps but it's not 100% equal since it's much more volatile than forex and the volume is ridiculously low, even at mtgox.
> 
> I'm mining low difficulty coins, soloing when doable, and stashing on coins I think might be worth something. Particularly stashing ltc and btc over the rest, and some dgc. I think dgc is under valued right now, I'd sell if it was at 0.00033 or more.


DGC is taking a hit because of MtGox and LTC. Or, at least that's what people are saying. Either way, stocking up on it now because of a lower difficulty and decreasing hash rate.


----------



## cam51037

I'm just using multipools whatever is most efficient port, so far I have a few mnc, a touch of litecoins and some dgc. I'm thinking of just mining dgc though and exchanging them for ltc because I'm hoping price will go up on ltc when they hit Gox.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm just using multipools whatever is most efficient port, so far I have a few mnc, a touch of litecoins and some dgc. I'm thinking of just mining dgc though and exchanging them for ltc because I'm hoping price will go up on ltc when they hit Gox.


I like DGC as a third major coin, I also like MNC but mainly for trading purposes (has wild swings!)

I tried some cpu mining here and there and got some yac, fun little coin








I'd like a 3930k to mine that, actually I think I can buy a 4930k on launch with the YAC mining pretext. (always help to have "justification")
It also helps that the ihs is soldered and might clock to 5ghz on air like Ivy, but pack 6 cores


----------



## ivanlabrie

Per Baritus:

Code:



Code:


From: baritus        on: Today at 07:34:17 PM
Hey Ivan,

I saw on overclock.net some people were having wallet sync issues. It's actually not a wallet sync issue, the wallet is working completely normal and nothing at all is affected. It's a GUI glitch from script kiddies injecting block chains. Usually, it can be solved by only adding trusted peers that you know aren't purposefully having the wrong blockchain.

Either way, it's nothing and the wallet can be used completely normal. The GUI glitch will also disappear(as it has for almost everyone) as there are more nodes.

Instead of using addnode, use connect.

connect=24.138.46.123                            
connect=76.79.201.54  
connect=198.245.60.126
connect=93.186.200.124
connect=107.20.222.119

Add as many connects as you'd like, that specifies your peer list. If you just add the peers in the first post, you should be good.

The fastest way to do it is delete everything except wallet.dat and digitalcoin.conf in AppData folder, put the connect commands in the config file, and restart.

This guy is awesome


----------



## Krusher33

Nice.

And apparently MtGox, Vircurex, bter, are all down?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> And apparently MtGox, Vircurex, bter, are all down?


Yeah Vircurex is down for me.

Who cares, I did something no student has ever done before: Traded DGC for LTC on Vircurex during a final exam, lol. I was like "hey, why not?".

Haha good times...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Finally got my pc working.. now to fine tune it, and find a pool to stick with.

I guess I need to buy a power supply too so I can drop in a 2nd card...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Finally got my pc working.. now to fine tune it, and find a pool to stick with.
> 
> I guess I need to buy a power supply too so I can drop in a 2nd card...


What kind of parts do you have in the rig?

As for a pool, Slush's pool is a great pool, I liked it when I used to mine there around a month ago.

Link: http://mining.bitcoin.cz


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Finally got my pc working.. now to fine tune it, and find a pool to stick with.
> 
> I guess I need to buy a power supply too so I can drop in a 2nd card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of parts do you have in the rig?
> 
> As for a pool, Slush's pool is a great pool, I liked it when I used to mine there around a month ago.
> 
> Link: http://mining.bitcoin.cz
Click to expand...

1x 6950 at the moment, and a 2nd to add when i get a power supply. I'd like to just work on some of the choice alt coins.


----------



## burksdb

well after some more fine tuning i'm running 1800 kh/s with

7970
7950
6950

with another 7950 arriving tomorrow


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> well after some more fine tuning i'm running 1800 kh/s with
> 
> 7970
> 7950
> 6950
> 
> with another 7950 arriving tomorrow


Hey that's a pretty nice speed! Congrats man!


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is definitely OP material: http://www.coingas.com/index.php?route=common/home

http://coinmarketcap.com/


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> This is definitely OP material: http://www.coingas.com/index.php?route=common/home
> 
> http://coinmarketcap.com/


I agree!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Ah man I've always wanted to mine, but my 670 would be useless.
If I where to buy a 7950 for example, is there any ideas how long roughly I could pay if off from mining if I were to let it mine, lets say, 12 hours a day?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Ah man I've always wanted to mine, but my 670 would be useless.
> If I where to buy a 7950 for example, is there any ideas how long roughly I could pay if off from mining if I were to let it mine, lets say, 12 hours a day?


Here is a calculator.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Here is a calculator.


Cheers dude! Well it seems bitcoin mining is something you need to invest quite a bit of money in long term to get anything good out of it, and investing a large amount of money in to something long term isn't something I can afford at the moment really








I read somewhere a gtx 670 gets around 120 mHash/s so that's like £65 a year hahahaaa


----------



## Krusher33

http://www.itv.com/news/london/topic/bitcoin/


----------



## 77bigmac77

DGC is the one coin I can see joining BTC/LTC at the top


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> DGC is the one coin I can see joining BTC/LTC at the top


Dang I've been trading all mine for ltc, haha.


----------



## cam51037

Is the litecoin network under attack or something? Multipool is mining if, even though its not th most profitable, mnc is much more profitable right now according to their charts.

Hmm, maybe the site just hasn't updated what they're currently mining?


----------



## Krusher33

Same here because of people saying "LTC prices will rise because it will get add to mtgox". Which is probably a big mistake listening to people as I have learned. But I've only got about $30 worth of coins so far so "to hell with it".


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Cheers dude! Well it seems bitcoin mining is something you need to invest quite a bit of money in long term to get anything good out of it, and investing a large amount of money in to something long term isn't something I can afford at the moment really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere a gtx 670 gets around 120 mHash/s so that's like £65 a year hahahaaa


Mine Alt coins


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Cheers dude! Well it seems bitcoin mining is something you need to invest quite a bit of money in long term to get anything good out of it, and investing a large amount of money in to something long term isn't something I can afford at the moment really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere a gtx 670 gets around 120 mHash/s so that's like £65 a year hahahaaa


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Mine Alt coins


True, if you get a 7950 and pull off 650kh/s (not unheard of with the right drivers and config and a decent Msi Twin frozr or Gigabyte wf3 card) you'd make more money: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=615&sha256Power=350&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=650&scryptPower=350&scryptPowerCost=0.1000

That link will do the math for you, you can change the power costs, or multiply the hash rate times x number of cards, and add 200w per card to the power draw figure.


----------



## Hokies83

With Ivans new config my 7950s are doing 680 kh/s @ 1150mhz core ... 1500mhz memory with 1.15v

My Avg is between 2000 kh/s to 1195 kh/s from 3 7950s.

If anyone else wants to try.

Driver 13.6 SDK 2.7 windows 7

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --thread-concurrency 24000 --intensity 20 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2


----------



## Faster_is_better

My Sapphire 6950 seems to be hissing, is that just the capacitor under high load? I thought it was the fan rubbing on something before but it doesn't seem to be touching anything and it shouldn't be hitting the shroud.


----------



## Hokies83

Coil whine?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Coil whine?


That's what I'm suspecting. I never had a card sound quite like this though, even though it is probably normal.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> With Ivans new config my 7950s are doing 680 kh/s @ 1150mhz core ... 1500mhz memory with 1.15v
> 
> My Avg is between 2000 kh/s to 1195 kh/s from 3 7950s.
> 
> If anyone else wants to try.
> 
> Driver 13.6 SDK 2.7 windows 7
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --thread-concurrency 24000 --intensity 20 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's what I'm suspecting. I never had a card sound quite like this though, even though it is probably normal.


Sure sounds like it...you can use hot glue to quiet it down.


----------



## Hokies83

My good 7950 is hitting 700 kh/s


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's a really good one.








Glad it worked for you man!

I just sold 0.3btc to pay for food while I wait for my pay check. xD


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

i downloaded bitcoint wallet qt and it is still syncing. How long does this take? It went pretty fast up until about week 30 and it has been going very very slow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It take ages to sync from 0...


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I have the GUIminer going and i got a log in for slush's pool but my walet is stuck at week 10.

how does the pool know to deposit to my walet? how do i set this up. I tried looking through the guides but i couldn't find it sorry.


----------



## burksdb

man i knew i was pulling some power from the wall, but hooked up the Kill a Watt and with a 7970 and 2 7950's i'm pulling 1070-1150 watts from the wall. Going to have to back the clocks down


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> man i knew i was pulling some power from the wall, but hooked up the Kill a Watt and with a 7970 and 2 7950's i'm pulling 1070-1150 watts from the wall. Going to have to back the clocks down


Voltages...not sure what clocks you're running, but it's most likely voltage related. You should try 1.1v for the core and stock mem.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

2013-06-26 20:27:07: Listener for "5750": api2.bitcoin.cz:8332 26/06/2013 20:27:07, Verification failed, check hardware! (0:0:Juniper, 5e0395d0

what does this mean? what flags do i need to have?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> 2013-06-26 20:27:07: Listener for "5750": api2.bitcoin.cz:8332 26/06/2013 20:27:07, Verification failed, check hardware! (0:0:Juniper, 5e0395d0
> 
> what does this mean? what flags do i need to have?


What mining software are you using?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Voltages...not sure what clocks you're running, but it's most likely voltage related. You should try 1.1v for the core and stock mem.


the 3 7000's cards are voltage locked


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What mining software are you using?


GUIMiner i downloaded the AMD/ATi drivers and installed those too. D\id i need to uninstall my old drivers?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> the 3 7000's cards are voltage locked


I can still lower and up voltages on my boost cards.

Msi ab beta 11 .


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> the 3 7000's cards are voltage locked


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I can still lower and up voltages on my boost cards.
> 
> Msi ab beta 11 .


Or Trixx...or bios flash to a matrix bios (if non ref DcuII pcb)


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Or Trixx...or bios flash to a matrix bios (if non ref DcuII pcb)


Nothing on Msi afterburner i dont get voltage options at al. Last time i try trixx i wasnt able to get anything. i will try that one again... I tried flashing the Gigabyte 7950, but that didnt work then after a little bit of reading seems a lot of people are having issues flashing rev 2.0 for that card. I just got the sapphire card in today its a -3L which seems to be 50/50 on having unlocked voltages. My auction for the 7970 ends tonight so it will be gone soon and replaced with another 7950

** on a positive note Looks like i'm getting about 2400kh/s on all 4 cards (7970, 2x 7950, 6950)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> GUIMiner i downloaded the AMD/ATi drivers and installed those too. D\id i need to uninstall my old drivers?


Well maybe do a clean driver uninstall with the amd uninstall utility and then reinstall and see if it works.


----------



## Hokies83

Alt coins all pretty much been sky rocketing in value this week.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I made a few bucks trading...bought a game for a friend with two day profits lol (Day-Z)


----------



## jbmayes2000

What can I put in my script to have it shut down if it hits a certain temp?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> What can I put in my script to have it shut down if it hits a certain temp?


It does it automatically, read the cgminer readme: --Temp-cutoff (default value is 95) --temp-overheat (default is at 85)


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It does it automatically, read the cgminer readme: --Temp-cutoff (default value is 95) --temp-overheat (default is at 85)


Ahh ok, good to know. I was foreseeing my house on fire while i was at work!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

@ivanlabrie so what is cudaminer? my parents pay the electric bill and I pay them rent, so yeah, free power basically haha


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> @ivanlabrie so what is cudaminer? my parents pay the electric bill and I pay them rent, so yeah, free power basically haha


I would not expect much from Nvidia as they have no Compute power.

Last i checked a 680 does around 150 kh/s


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you wanna stick to nvidia a 780 with cuda miner should mine at 450kh/s...for mining the best is a 7950 atm: easy 650kh/s, free games to sell and recoup costs and price tag of 250usd +-, power draw is low too: 190-200w

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
Cudaminer

Settings: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjMqJzI7_dCvdG9fZFN1Vjd0WkFOZmtlejltd0JXbmc#gid=2

GeForce GTX 680 - 1.212 V - 232kh/s - flags (create a .bat file named cuda.bat and edit it with notepad)

Content:

cudaminer.exe -o {pool urlort} -O {myname.1:mypassword} -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -l S64x4

(Power: 94% - 169w)

Not too terribad for what it is...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you wanna stick to nvidia a 780 with cuda miner should mine at 450kh/s...for mining the best is a 7950 atm: easy 650kh/s, free games to sell and recoup costs and price tag of 250usd +-, power draw is low too: 190-200w
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
> Cudaminer
> 
> Settings: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjMqJzI7_dCvdG9fZFN1Vjd0WkFOZmtlejltd0JXbmc#gid=2
> 
> GeForce GTX 680 - 1.212 V - 232kh/s - flags (create a .bat file named cuda.bat and edit it with notepad)
> 
> Content:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o {pool urlort} -O {myname.1:mypassword} -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -l S64x4
> 
> (Power: 94% - 169w)
> 
> Not too terribad for what it is...


Thanks. I will investigate this properly next week when I have some spare time


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I*f you wanna stick to nvidia a 780 with cuda miner should mine at 450kh/s*...for mining the best is a 7950 atm: easy 650kh/s, free games to sell and recoup costs and price tag of 250usd +-, power draw is low too: 190-200w
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
> Cudaminer
> 
> Settings: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjMqJzI7_dCvdG9fZFN1Vjd0WkFOZmtlejltd0JXbmc#gid=2
> 
> GeForce GTX 680 - 1.212 V - 232kh/s - flags (create a .bat file named cuda.bat and edit it with notepad)
> 
> Content:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o {pool urlort} -O {myname.1:mypassword} -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -l S64x4
> 
> (Power: 94% - 169w)
> 
> Not too terribad for what it is...


Best claim ive seen is 460 kh/s with a golden Titan .. but no proof posted.

Roughly Equal to a 150$ 7870.


----------



## Krusher33

I still don't understand why LTC value would rise just because they get added to another exchange?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I still don't understand why LTC value would rise just because they get added to another exchange?


Well I'm thinking more people will be wanting to buy them - if they're on Mt. Gox obviously Mt. Gox thinks they have potential, so why wouldn't investors think the same?

More buyers = higher price per LTC.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I still don't understand why LTC value would rise just because they get added to another exchange?


MTGox is by far the biggest exchange.. and they only do Bitcoins atm..

If they add Litecoins it will be huge..


----------



## cam51037

Hey guys, I have a quick question for you all. I found a basically new ASUS 7850 2 GB (used for like 3 days to mine and test stability) however the owner says it's a "nightmare for mining" which makes me think either he hasn't configured it correctly, or it's a bad overclocker, or it's just generally bad for mining. However I've got my ASUS 7850 2 GB to do 300KH/s in LTC mining on stock clocks with my config, and currently with a nice OC it's at 400KH/s.

He's looking for $150 for basically a brand new card, but I'm hoping he'll be willing to drop the price to $140 or so. I know $140 is a good deal for a basically new card like this, but do you think it would be worth it to put it in my mining rig along with my other 7850? These cards are the exact same cards too, as in revision, brand, design, cooler, etc etc etc, they're carbon copies.

EDIT: It turns out that the owner of this cards finds that 7950's are plug and play for mining, but 7850's require a ton of configuring. I have a current configuration that gives me 400KH/s in Litecoin, and I'm thinking it might work for this card IF I buy it, which is back to my original question: Should I buy it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a quick question for you all. I found a basically new ASUS 7850 2 GB (used for like 3 days to mine and test stability) however the owner says it's a "nightmare for mining" which makes me think either he hasn't configured it correctly, or it's a bad overclocker, or it's just generally bad for mining. However I've got my ASUS 7850 2 GB to do 300KH/s in LTC mining on stock clocks with my config, and currently with a nice OC it's at 400KH/s.
> 
> He's looking for $150 for basically a brand new card, but I'm hoping he'll be willing to drop the price to $140 or so. I know $140 is a good deal for a basically new card like this, but do you think it would be worth it to put it in my mining rig along with my other 7850? These cards are the exact same cards too, as in revision, brand, design, cooler, etc etc etc, they're carbon copies.
> 
> EDIT: It turns out that the owner of this cards finds that 7950's are plug and play for mining, but 7850's require a ton of configuring. I have a current configuration that gives me 400KH/s in Litecoin, and I'm thinking it might work for this card IF I buy it, which is back to my original question: Should I buy it?


Not sure, I prefer spending less on power and gaining more, why I choose 79xx cards. I currently have a 7970 but I'd go for 7950s personally.


----------



## Hokies83

Shopping the used market can pay off.

Of all my 7950s the most i paid for one was 250$ and the least 175$

Shop around wait for deals..

You can still get 650 kh/s from 1150mhz core 1500 MHz memory so u can still shop for Elpida VRAM 7950s if there cheaper...

A 7950 with Elpida vrams should always be 25$ cheaper then one with Hynix... So check when u buy and let seller kno there card has the less desirable Elpida vrams .


----------



## Krusher33

I wish there is an easy way to tell if Elpida or Hynix because there are so many chickens about taking stock coolers off or OC'ing their cards past a 5% overclock.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Nearly mined my first lightcoin


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wish there is an easy way to tell if Elpida or Hynix because there are so many chickens about taking stock coolers off or OC'ing their cards past a 5% overclock.


LINK

That what you looking for? He has the wrong picture for the cards in the op

Thinking of doing some litecoins what's a good group?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wish there is an easy way to tell if Elpida or Hynix because there are so many chickens about taking stock coolers off or OC'ing their cards past a 5% overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK
> 
> That what you looking for? He has the wrong picture for the cards in the op
> 
> Thinking of doing some litecoins what's a good group?
Click to expand...

No, I'm talking about when buying used and the seller either:

A. Won't take the cooler off to see what ram it has
or
B. Don't want to overclock the card for fear of killing the card.

I mean really it took a lot out of me when I was shopping around for 7970's awhile back. People just... they're chickens.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

I'm wondering if anyone would know how many DGC it would take to get enough for another 7950, specifically a DC2 7950 as I want something quieter for mining while I game.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone would know how many DGC it would take to get enough for another 7950, specifically a DC2 7950 as I want something quieter for mining while I game.


Get Giga WF3 7950s, fan at 50% is quiet, flash bios f43, boom insta 650kh/s


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone would know how many DGC it would take to get enough for another 7950, specifically a DC2 7950 as I want something quieter for mining while I game.


Market is always going up and Dow right now 6k DGC is 240$

Sell during a spike 6k DGC could be worth 700$

Check the list of exchanges in the op.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get Giga WF3 7950s, fan at 50% is quiet, flash bios f43, boom insta 650kh/s


What's the big deal with bios f43? My wf3 had unlocked voltage and the core clocked like poo.


----------



## axizor

I have a 7970 that can do ~700 kh/s LTC mining. Is it worth it? Should I mine for a few days and collect a few coins?

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Hokies83

It's always worth mining....

Even if ur a gamer mine while ur not gaming and while your asleep.


----------



## axizor

How quick will heavy mining degrade my GPU?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> How quick will heavy mining degrade my GPU?


It'll take ages if you don't game while mining and always undervolt and keep temps below 75c. Don't worry about it!


----------



## ZombieJon

My 7950 seems to have good days and bad days. Sometimes it will hit 580 and keep at it for a few hours. Other times, it'll struggle to break 500 on the same settings...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> My 7950 seems to have good days and bad days. Sometimes it will hit 580 and keep at it for a few hours. Other times, it'll struggle to break 500 on the same settings...


Either your settings are not optimal or your psu is giving up on you.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> My 7950 seems to have good days and bad days. Sometimes it will hit 580 and keep at it for a few hours. Other times, it'll struggle to break 500 on the same settings...


Are you going by your client or what the pool is telling you?


----------



## dsmwookie

I was trying to set up my wife's rig for LTC mining and I set the intensity to high and the computer screen went blank. Am I missing something? She honestly followed this guide:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fcryptojunky.com%2Fblog%2F2013%2F03%2F12%2Fabsolute-beginners-guide-to-litecoin-mining%2F&h=iAQHGxfh5

She has a 8320 and 7950 under water.

I have a 3930K and 7970 @ 1200 with 1.1v I d like to get both of them rolling on LTC and add an addition 2-3 GPUs with univeral blocks if it is reasonable profitable. I will review the above guide and start troubleshooting but any oversight would be welcomed.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I was trying to set up my wife's rig for LTC mining and I set the intensity to high and the computer screen went blank. Am I missing something? She honestly followed this guide:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fcryptojunky.com%2Fblog%2F2013%2F03%2F12%2Fabsolute-beginners-guide-to-litecoin-mining%2F&h=iAQHGxfh5
> 
> She has a 8320 and 7950 under water.
> 
> I have a 3930K and 7970 @ 1200 with 1.1v I d like to get both of them rolling on LTC and add an addition 2-3 GPUs with univeral blocks if it is reasonable profitable. I will review the above guide and start troubleshooting but any oversight would be welcomed.


Screen went black is normally un stable Vram.

Try these CG miner settings.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --thread-concurrency 24000 --intensity 20 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2

Lower clocks till u quit crashing / no HW errors.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Either your settings are not optimal or your psu is giving up on you.


I'm really hoping the PSU isn't going...Brand new HX850v2.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Sometimes (not everytime) when the pool switches coins, my miner just stops, when I go to restart him I get a driver failure error and I have to restart my computer. Once it's back up he goes back just fine, any ideas? I'm on 12.8 driver.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Sometimes (not everytime) when the pool switches coins, my miner just stops, when I go to restart him I get a driver failure error and I have to restart my computer. Once it's back up he goes back just fine, any ideas? I'm on 12.8 driver.


No clue, I found multipool to not be 100% reliable and i switched to manually alternating between give-me-ltc.com and dgcpool.com / digitalcoin.scryptmining.com, and some other alt coin pools from time to time.


----------



## Hokies83

Frozen Cpu now stocking pci-e risers for miners!

https://www.facebook.com/frozencpucom?hc_location=stream

and direct link!

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g2/c38/s2033/list/p1/Cables-Cable_Adapters-PCI_Express_Riser_Cables-Page1.html


----------



## Krusher33

Haven't they always had them? They're useful in modding.


----------



## Hokies83

Yes! my Rma Wf3 7950 gonna be here Tuesday so i get to get back to full hashing powwa again!


----------



## Frankzro

I am still working on my setup...

Gonna go hard with two watercooled 6990s and a 7970 on Air.... Lets hope I get some good results on those for LTC, too bad I don't have the space for my stuff... But MAYBE I can use those risers for a 7770 to get thrown into the mix lol I got 3 of them... Might be fun!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Some words of advice for you miners...

Today I was looking at the total volume in BTC across all exchanges combined for each coin found in coinchoose.com ( http://www.coinchoose.com/charts.php ), which I never noticed was there.
Thing is, it's really important to look at it when deciding which coin to mine, since if you are just blindly mining whatever coin is at the top, you could end up having a stash of crap-coins to sell but no market depth to sell.

The other problem with this is, you end up having to sell for cheap prices to at least get some $ back, which is not a good idea for two reasons:

A- Not as profitable as you thought!
B- Price WILL crash if all flash miners do the same, and if you're late to the party see reason A again.

These words should be in the OP, and engraved in any miners brain before we destroy ALL the alt coins and end up victims of our own greed (coinchoose/multipool) and having to sell our gpu farms to recoup mining costs.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Litecoin is in the starting blocks just waiting for the gun to go off

the gun being Mt Gox


----------



## Fabriz89

Did anyone invest in ASICMiner and would like to share some insights? Share price skyrocketed from 0.1 IPO to 3.5Btc in just 5 months or so because they pay high weekly dividends.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=99497.0
https://btct.co/security/ASICMINER-PT


----------



## jbmayes2000

So is lite
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Some words of advice for you miners...
> 
> Today I was looking at the total volume in BTC across all exchanges combined for each coin found in coinchoose.com ( http://www.coinchoose.com/charts.php ), which I never noticed was there.
> Thing is, it's really important to look at it when deciding which coin to mine, since if you are just blindly mining whatever coin is at the top, you could end up having a stash of crap-coins to sell but no market depth to sell.
> 
> The other problem with this is, you end up having to sell for cheap prices to at least get some $ back, which is not a good idea for two reasons:
> 
> A- Not as profitable as you thought!
> B- Price WILL crash if all flash miners do the same, and if you're late to the party see reason A again.
> 
> These words should be in the OP, and engraved in any miners brain before we destroy ALL the alt coins and end up victims of our own greed (coinchoose/multipool) and having to sell our gpu farms to recoup mining costs.


So should we be sticking to btc and ltc as the main cois to mine?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabriz89*
> 
> Did anyone invest in ASICMiner and would like to share some insights? Share price skyrocketed from 0.1 IPO to 3.5Btc in just 5 months or so because they pay high weekly dividends.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=99497.0
> https://btct.co/security/ASICMINER-PT


You can't buy the original asicminer shares anymore. They sell dividends of the shares, for too much money, and for little return.
Invest in kncminer if you want, but it's a bit late atm. Unless you hop onto a group buy for earlier orders like I did, you'd be playing with fire.
BTCgarden is another solid investment if you ask me...do some research, but don't buy into hype nor super expensive shares with no possible ROI (or not likely to be short term)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> So is lite
> So should we be sticking to btc and ltc as the main cois to mine?


No, pick ones that have some heavy buy support...look at NVC and FTC mainly. LOTS of buy orders in the 3btc+ range at btc-e. You can dump like there's no tomorrow since the market is much bigger.
Dumping LTC makes no sense since it can sky rocket in value, just stash them for now.


----------



## Frankzro

If anyone in here is using a 7970 or 6990, what Miner are you using those for ( LTC MINING ONLY)

What are your current settings?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> If anyone in here is using a 7970 or 6990, what Miner are you using those for ( LTC MINING ONLY)
> 
> What are your current settings?


I've configured a few 7990s...cgminer latest version, same config as a 7970 really.
Watch the temps!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> If anyone in here is using a 7970 or 6990, what Miner are you using those for ( LTC MINING ONLY)
> 
> What are your current settings?


cgminer here too.


----------



## Frankzro

How are the 7990s performing as far as hash goes? You gonna watercool them ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't have 7990s...a friend does. They do ok, lower power draw compared to regular 7970s but price is slightly higher, and now with 327usd 7970s, way higher. I'd say over 650kh/s guaranteed.


----------



## Hokies83

4 7990s would be fun tho lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dual 7990s without risers = 100c temps on each core.
You need wc for 4, or risers connected to risers lol and a super beast box fan, maybe AC.


----------



## Faster_is_better

What causes invalid shares? also what was the target % to hit again? All the good info is buried in this thread...

I got my 6950 up to 450 kh/s from stock 400~, rejected shares hovering at 2%. Still a lot of tweaking to be done, I'm sure this card can do higher with optimal settings.


----------



## Hokies83

Anything that is important was put into the op.

But 2% is fine.


----------



## barkinos98

how can i explain bitcoin isnt a way of money laundering, to a person who only uses their computer to check their mails?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how can i explain bitcoin isnt a way of money laundering, to a person who only uses their computer to check their mails?


https://www.khanacademy.org/search?page_search_query=bitcoin


----------



## ZombieJon

LTC/BTC up 0.01 over the past week on Cryptsy. Should have traded for more when it was cheaper.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how can i explain bitcoin isnt a way of money laundering, to a person who only uses their computer to check their mails?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.khanacademy.org/search?page_search_query=bitcoin
Click to expand...

My favorite place for bitcoin lessons. I'm going to watch all the videos again someday.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yup, jalapenos can be oced...

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=244235.0;topicseen


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, jalapenos can be oced...
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=244235.0;topicseen


Oh some people received their unit already?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Some did...but before you go preordering from those thieves: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=110805.0;topicseen

Took a year, and no possible ROI at this point if you place an order...price is too expensive, kncminer is better.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Oh some people received their unit already?


Did you buy one?


----------



## Hokies83

That seems like alot to do and risky oc ... Wish there was a more easy way.

You tube vid are something makes alot more easy.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://www.khanacademy.org/search?page_search_query=bitcoin


wait what
khan academy has a series for bitcoin too?
those guys made me pass my biology class this year


----------



## Magical Eskimo

well currently my 670 is running at about 103Mhash/s lol


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how can i explain bitcoin isnt a way of money laundering, to a person who only uses their computer to check their mails?


liken it to Overclocking and say cgminer is a benchmarking software

Litecoin is going to go up very fast in a short period of time

when that period of time is going to start is a bit harder to pinpoint, but I know I'm checking btc-e a lot more recently


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I have my 670 mining, and I have a 5670 spare lying around. would it be possible to just plug in the 5670, install the driver and get both my graphics cards mining at the same time? looks like the 5670 can pump out around 100Mh/s so it would be nice to have that


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I have my 670 mining, and I have a 5670 spare lying around. would it be possible to just plug in the 5670, install the driver and get both my graphics cards mining at the same time? looks like the 5670 can pump out around 100Mh/s so it would be nice to have that


Yup! You you'll just need to start a new worker for that GPU.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

sweeeet, I'll hopefully go up to a whopping 200Mh/s! hahahaaa


----------



## cam51037

Well I'm getting prepared for the litecoins being added to Gox, hopefully buying a 7950 today for $200 (a gigabyte one!) and then flash the bios, and that should boost my original output of just a single 7850.


----------



## 77bigmac77

there is definitely a lot of people doing the same thing right now which is why LTC has been staying at around 2.4-2.7 $ recently

all the smart people sold them back when they at $4+ and probably bought them back at $2

if I had any kind of faith in any of these currencies I'd consider playing the market but at the same time it's too much of a crapshoot in the end so I just stick with mining


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I'm getting prepared for the litecoins being added to Gox, hopefully buying a 7950 today for $200 (a gigabyte one!) and then flash the bios, and that should boost my original output of just a single 7850.


Is that a used one or a good deal somewhere?


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is that a used one or a good deal somewhere?


Ebay has them going from 200-260, i think depending on the model it's reasonable to get something around $235.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I have my 670 mining, and I have a 5670 spare lying around. would it be possible to just plug in the 5670, install the driver and get both my graphics cards mining at the same time? looks like the 5670 can pump out around 100Mh/s so it would be nice to have that


Mine with the 5670 and discard the 670 unless you have free power.
Also, mine litecoin not bitcoin! Did you use my cudaminer tutorial? You should be getting more out of your card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Ebay has them going from 200-260, i think depending on the model it's reasonable to get something around $235.


I never seem to find the cheap ebay ones...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is that a used one or a good deal somewhere?


It's one I found used locally.


----------



## Krusher33

I can't bring myself to buy one.


----------



## Rayleyne

Alright, alright i suppose i'll byte, What will i get out of 7970 Trifire?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Alright, alright i suppose i'll byte, What will i get out of 7970 Trifire?


On bitcoin or litecoin?


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> On bitcoin or litecoin?


Hit me with both i guess, I heard about bitcoin a while ago but never cared much for it, But given unemployment, I'm looking for a few ways to add a few coins to my wallet.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Hit me with both i guess, I heard about bitcoin a while ago but never cared much for it, But given unemployment, I'm looking for a few ways to add a few coins to my wallet.


At currant exchange rates.

LTC 240$ a month

BTC 150$ a month

DGC 300$ a month

This is with 2100 kh/s meaning. All 7970s at 700 kh/s each which with the right settings is not to hard to do.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Hit me with both i guess, I heard about bitcoin a while ago but never cared much for it, But given unemployment, I'm looking for a few ways to add a few coins to my wallet.


With 3 7970's you'd get around 2.1GH/s in Bitcoin, and for Litecoin you'll probably get around 2.25MH/s.


----------



## Rayleyne

150 bucks a month? They could pay for themselves rather quickly...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> 150 bucks a month? They could pay for themselves rather quickly...


Keep it mind that's at current difficulty/price though, which may go up and down depending.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> 150 bucks a month? They could pay for themselves rather quickly...


Bit coin is an asics game now I'd look into digital coin or lite coin on Gpus.

There twice as profitable LTC is goin up everyday.


----------



## cam51037

Well I got my 7950, but my computer won't post with it! However the seller showed me it working before I purchased, and it ran in my main rig fine. Might have to update the
Mobo bios tomorrow morning, I gotta get this baby crunching!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I got my 7950, but my computer won't post with it! However the seller showed me it working before I purchased, and it ran in my main rig fine. Might have to update the
> Mobo bios tomorrow morning, I gotta get this baby crunching!


Why update the bios?
What happened to your nvidia card?
What psu?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why update the bios?
> What happened to your nvidia card?
> What psu?


1.) Thought the motherboard might be having issues recognizing it, maybe not
2.) I have it in my main rig








3.) CoolerMaster GX 750W PSU in the rig that won't boot


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 1.) Thought the motherboard might be having issues recognizing it, maybe not
> 2.) I have it in my main rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) CoolerMaster GX 750W PSU in the rig that won't boot


dont use the GX750
my GX650 burned out while powering an athlon and a 4650 and its not current related


----------



## dogbiscuit

Using GUIMiner-scrypt alpha for mining litecoin - HD 5850 works fine, hd 7850 does nothing, both on same machine.
How do I get the 7850 to work ?


----------



## 77bigmac77

try using cgminer


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> dont use the GX750
> my GX650 burned out while powering an athlon and a 4650 and its not current related


Well crap, this PSU is a few months old, I wonder if the store I bought it from will let me return it.

If not then either rma it for being garbage or sell it locally and with the money left over buy a new PSU. What do you think?


----------



## dogbiscuit

The Guiminer-scrypt is supposed to be using cgminer - that's the option that it gives, but yeah it may be worth trying the non-gui version.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well crap, this PSU is a few months old, I wonder if the store I bought it from will let me return it.
> 
> If not then either rma it for being garbage or sell it locally and with the money left over buy a new PSU. What do you think?


RMA and then sell...get a proper psu for mining. The psu is vital you can never save money on it.
Get a good quality 1000w unit to be safe if you go for multi gpu, if not, 750w should be plenty for two cards.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> RMA and then sell...get a proper psu for mining. The psu is vital you can never save money on it.
> Get a good quality 1000w unit to be safe if you go for multi gpu, if not, 750w should be plenty for two cards.


Well I think I'll try to do that, except I'm thinking they'll be like "oh it works fine" because they'll test some low end CPU with a low end GPU for the least load. Even as it is right now, it can't power a 7950 booting up with a 2600k, that's pretty bad, but it can boot with a 7850 instead.

If I send it in and they don't find anything wrong with it, oh I will be so mad, I'll complain publicly on all the forums (here, tom's, EVGA) until I get something done for me. I hate it so much when companies don't support you with their faulty product.

Before I RMA it though I'll try the rig with my HIVE 750W PSU - it's solidly built and actually works - I had it powering an OCed 3570k, OCed 5970 as well as an OCed GTX 670 all in one run.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I think I'll try to do that, except I'm thinking they'll be like "oh it works fine" because they'll test some low end CPU with a low end GPU for the least load. Even as it is right now, it can't power a 7950 booting up with a 2600k, that's pretty bad, but it can boot with a 7850 instead.
> 
> If I send it in and they don't find anything wrong with it, oh I will be so mad, I'll complain publicly on all the forums (here, tom's, EVGA) until I get something done for me. I hate it so much when companies don't support you with their faulty product.
> 
> Before I RMA it though I'll try the rig with my HIVE 750W PSU - it's solidly built and actually works - I had it powering an OCed 3570k, OCed 5970 as well as an OCed GTX 670 all in one run.


If it doesn't melt...HIVE? wth is that?








Don't risk expensive parts like that man...get a cheap xfx or nzxt psu and call it a day.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If it doesn't melt...HIVE? wth is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't risk expensive parts like that man...get a cheap xfx or nzxt psu and call it a day.


It's a high end Rosewill PSU, it's actually a rally good PSU of theirs.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, Rosewill has some good units...and why did you go for the crappy Cm one then?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ah, Rosewill has some good units...and why did you go for the crappy Cm one then?


The local computer shop had a great deal on them. :facepalm:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Here, free horse dungs...grab them while they're hot








You fell for it, too bad :/ (







)

Don't look back and get rid of it, then get a proper psu. The reccomended/tested psu list found here and at overclockers.com is a good start.
XFX uses Seasonic innards for most (if not all) of their psu's I think.


----------



## cam51037

Hey guys, I'm trying to set up my 7850 and 7950 to mine together, with CGMiner. Here's my config, but so far it just opens a command prompt, locks the GPU's to 100% or whatever the first line does and then ends straight away. The 7850 is the top card, 7950 the bottom. Here's my config:

Code:



Code:
 

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u USERNAME,USERNAME -p PASSWORD,PASSWORD -d 0 -d 1 --intensity 17,18 -g 1,1 --thread-concurrency 8192,17000 -w 384,384 --lookup-gap 2,2

Any help would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## ivanlabrie

You should try using a .conf file in cgminer's folder.
Maybe try cgwatcher, it has a built in conf file editor.


----------



## 77bigmac77

hey does anyone have any recommendations for which Catalyst and SDK drivers to use for litecoin mining?

Im currently using cgminer 3.1.1, Catalyst 13.1, and SDK 2.8

I feel like it might not be the best setup tbh


----------



## ivanlabrie

Try 12.8, clean drivers properly...also, experiment with the config.


----------



## 77bigmac77

yeah I had 12.8 but I updated it to be fix an issue with this game my brother likes to play but I think it might of been something on their end tbh ill just roll back to 12.8 and see what kind of hashrates I get

thanks


----------



## Krusher33

No I think you'll have to do a clean. Rolling back the driver and the 2.8 SDK will stay put I think. I could be wrong about it though.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You should try using a .conf file in cgminer's folder.
> Maybe try cgwatcher, it has a built in conf file editor.


Thanks for the advice, I now have an awesome config that does around 1 MH/s for Litecoin mining.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool! How much each card?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool! How much each card?


Ummm, I think about 650 for my 7950 and 350 for the 7850.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> No I think you'll have to do a clean. Rolling back the driver and the 2.8 SDK will stay put I think. I could be wrong about it though.


lol I forgot roll back was the actual computer term to be completely honest

I meant clean install


----------



## cam51037

Woohoo!!! Top 25 for LTC miners at Multipool! This 7950 I got yesterday has really boosted my output.







Hokies, watch out, I'm coming for you!!!


----------



## 77bigmac77

damn ltc difficulty went up in a hurry

I remember being able to mine like almost a coin a day with my 2500k alone

so whenever the price wants to follow suit...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!! Top 25 for LTC miners at Multipool! This 7950 I got yesterday has really boosted my output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hokies, watch out, I'm coming for you!!!


Hmm musta had some gpus down at the time..

I hash around 3000 kh/s there..

I could add 7 more gpus to that.. i total about 7500 kh/s with all gpus

Anywho..

Got one of my cards back from Rma....

Leak tested fitting leaked about a cup of water on both gpus lol..

Thats why the cardboard is there...





Yah holy bending PCB batman.... " Ram Sinks " they will be ok.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hmm musta had some gpus down at the time..
> 
> I hash around 3000 kh/s there..
> 
> I could add 7 more gpus to that.. i total about 7500 kh/s with all gpus
> 
> Anywho..
> 
> Got one of my cards back from Rma....
> 
> Leak tested fitting leaked about a cup of water on both gpus lol..
> 
> Thats why the cardboard is there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah holy bending PCB batman.... " Ram Sinks " they will be ok.


Haha I won't be catching up to you anytime soon, unless you sell of all your equipment. I think my mining rig is finalized: a Gigabyte 7950 and an ASUS 7850 2 GB. They work well together, and fan noises are competing for each other too.







I have invested only around $200 in the rig, because it used to be a gaming rig and I consider it paid off, except for the $200 7950 I picked up yesterday. Hopefully it'll pay itself off within a couple months, but if the difficulty skyrockets again like BTC then it'll be used for DGC mining instead or similar.


----------



## 77bigmac77

I'm saving up for a 7950 right now too and Im gonna put my 7870 in my old case and hopefully be able to get to around 850 kh/s altogether at the least


----------



## Maiky

I can get 2 7790's for $250.00

would that be better than getting a single 7970?

currently paying .10c kw


----------



## 77bigmac77

well it depends on if you planned on buying another card in the future really. If so, I'd try to go with a 7950 and pick another one up later


----------



## ivanlabrie

A single 7950 or 7970 will beat two of those...650-750kh/s vs 400-500 max.
Less slots occupied, less mobos to buy, less psu's.


----------



## bluestang

I just started mining about 3 weeks agao and currently mining LTC @ 590 khash/s (soon to be 1150) with give-me-ltc.....You guys recommend switching over to multipool or just stay where I'm at?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> I just started mining about 3 weeks agao and currently mining LTC @ 590 khash/s (soon to be 1150) with give-me-ltc.....You guys recommend switching over to multipool or just stay where I'm at?


Stick to gimme ltc...multipool is specially good for guys with massive hash rate (over 1500kh/s) who want to dump coins like crazy instantly.
Even then, I'm not sure that's as profitable as it looks to be, since you only destroy small new coins like that, which tend to have little buy support anyway, so price will go down and your big stash of coins to dump will devaluate rather quickly.

I think mining say, FTC or NVC, or something like LTC is smarter, in both the short and long run.








(that is if you want to dump coins for btc instantly, and maybe save some ltc)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> I just started mining about 3 weeks agao and currently mining LTC @ 590 khash/s (soon to be 1150) with give-me-ltc.....You guys recommend switching over to multipool or just stay where I'm at?


Well I mine on multipool - but only mining LTC, like I don't use their most profitable currency feature.

I'm thinking of switching to DGC mining though, just because it's more profitable than LTC and I've heard noises about ASIC's for LTC, but even with switching to DGC I'm pretty sure the LTC ASICs would work on DGC as well. :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I mine on multipool - but only mining LTC, like I don't use their most profitable currency feature.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to DGC mining though, just because it's more profitable than LTC and I've heard noises about ASIC's for LTC, but even with switching to DGC I'm pretty sure the LTC ASICs would work on DGC as well. :/


Yup, exactly...just mine whatever coins you support. Read about them, do some research at bitcointalk forums, maybe save some LTC just in case and only dump coins with lots of hefty buy orders when you wanna get BTC to sell.


----------



## bluestang

Ok, I'll just stick where I'm at...Thanks!


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> I can get 2 7790's for $250.00
> 
> would that be better than getting a single 7970?
> 
> currently paying .10c kw


I say get 2 of the Sapphire 7850 1GB for around $280 total AR from the egg
I'm doing 400 kh/s on one using GUIMiner-scrypt
Two equals more kh/s and less power than a single 7970

Now if only I can get my 7950 to work properly


----------



## Hokies83

Will not be Long now till mtgox picks up LTC.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Will not be Long now till mtgox picks up LTC.


In the next week or two I'm thinking, what about you?


----------



## 77bigmac77

eh, I'm starting to think Mt Gox might take a lot longer on that than people think

They can't even run their bitcoin aspect well. The again, maybe they are running it less fluidly *because* they are working on adding litecoin

I have no idea really, but either way if it takes longer I'm good with that

If it happens soon, I'm also good with that

I kind of wish more people would just use btc-e since Mt Gox leaves a lot to be desired for trading


----------



## Hokies83

Somewhere near the end of the month id say.


----------



## ivanlabrie

People can't cash out of btc-e in usd as easily as they could at Gox...also, people move wicked amounts of BTC at gox, and use trading bots and such, lots and lots of volume there.
I see Gox as a problem, there can't be a single exchange for everything, what happened to the descentralized part?
It's extremely easy to mess with BTC price-wise, thanks to Gox being the visible head to cut off.

I hate these BTC panic sellers btw, they keep driving the price down for no apparent reason, stop-loss bots in action I guess, and maybe some guys trying to hype litecoin even more, driving btc price down before LTC is at Gox.


----------



## 77bigmac77

I guess when you never cash it it's not really an issue then


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> I say get 2 of the Sapphire 7850 1GB for around $280 total AR from the egg
> I'm doing 400 kh/s on one using GUIMiner-scrypt
> Two equals more kh/s and less power than a single 7970
> 
> Now if only I can get my 7950 to work properly


so go dual 7850's?

I have a buddy that is selling his matrix 7970 but I have to give him my 570 and $300


----------



## Hokies83

Not worth it when u can get proven over clocking 7970s with wbs on them.

I'd get a 7950 for script mining tho.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Not worth it when u can get proven over clocking 7970s with wbs on them.
> 
> I'd get a 7950 for script mining tho.


you said get the 7970 that overclocks well while having optimum cooling, the matrix should clock well while maintaining tolerable temps..


----------



## ivanlabrie

PRoblem is 7970s draw slightly more power, and are trickier to set up..
$300 + a 570 is a bit too much. Now, 250 would be nice


----------



## dogbiscuit

Circulate them, give some to your kids to wash your car, tell them your giving them an investment.


----------



## dogbiscuit

http://www.maxkeiser.com/2013/04/how-vulnerable-is-bitcoin-payment-processor-bitpay/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Bitcoin and its clones have inherent weaknesses to be mass adopted as payment gateways, and long term as stable currencies (deflationary currencies are not a good idea, why I like Proof of Stake and maybe demurrage)
I like to profit from mining, and would rather see these succeed, but it will need some fundamental changes to work fine, changes which are being implemented with more modern currencies in development (like Micro cash and eMunies, both really interesting and maybe even YAC/PPC and soon primecoin).
There's a new russian coin at mcxnow, RS found it interesting and added it: Copperlark.
All the info is in russian! xD


----------



## 77bigmac77

It's not the coin that matters it's the services behind it

Bitcoin has the most (and corners the market on *THAT BIG ONE*)
Litecoin has the second most atm

everything else is kind of in one of these right now










Litecoin just makes so much more sense than Bitcoin because of the confirm times and ASIC-resistant nature

seriously, 10-15 minutes compared to 60 minutes?

How is everyone else not seeing this?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Bitcoin and its clones have inherent weaknesses to be mass adopted as payment gateways, and long term as stable currencies (deflationary currencies are not a good idea, why I like Proof of Stake and maybe demurrage)
> I like to profit from mining, and would rather see these succeed, but it will need some fundamental changes to work fine, changes which are being implemented with more modern currencies in development (like Micro cash and eMunies, both really interesting and maybe even YAC/PPC and soon primecoin).
> There's a new russian coin at mcxnow, RS found it interesting and added it: Copperlark.
> All the info is in russian! xD


You can get it all in English, here's some info: https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/519-copperlark-cl-information/

And if you go to copperlark's official website https://copperlark.com/, just change the flag at the top to the United States one.

And here's a forum for English folks with an English pool client. So far there's 3 pools available for it: https://copperlark.com/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Problem we're seeing is that with each new miner added, the dang difficulty shoots up during each recalculate.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Reminds me of Terracoin...damn yoyo diff.


----------



## Krusher33

The block value keeps going up though. Not much but it's something. I don't know if it's just a linear increase or if it's dependent on the difficulty though.

It's also should be noted that copperlark has 2 million premined coins. For some folks this is fishy. But if you're a mine-n-dump type, then there should be no worries.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Reminds me of Terracoin...damn yoyo diff.


Reminds me of the Noirbit/BTC ratio over the past 36hr.

Spikes from 0.000087 to 0.0003, then back down to 0.00005.


----------



## burksdb

Hey guys hoping someone has toyed with mining on a Msi Twinfrozer III 7950 because i'm stuck...

Stock clocks are

Core: 880
Memory: 1250
Pulling 520 kh/s

i'm trying to get the card up over 600.

But everytime i change the volts they dont match what i change them to. I can push 1.170 to the card and gpuz shows it getting 1.13. then if i mine on it the card will run for a few mins then the core clock will drop to 500 and my hash rate plummets, and it's not due to the driving crashing as i can turn the clocks back up and everything works again

Any ideas


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Hey guys hoping someone has toyed with mining on a Msi Twinfrozer III 7950 because i'm stuck...
> 
> Stock clocks are
> 
> Core: 880
> Memory: 1250
> Pulling 520 kh/s
> 
> i'm trying to get the card up over 600.
> 
> But everytime i change the volts they dont match what i change them to. I can push 1.170 to the card and gpuz shows it getting 1.13. then if i mine on it the card will run for a few mins then the core clock will drop to 500 and my hash rate plummets .
> 
> Any ideas



I found this config, I'm using it on my Gigabyte 7950 and it's doing around 660KH/s, maybe try that to up your hashes. (Right click-> Open in new tab on image to make it larger)

I'm not sure what's up with the voltage though, are you modifying it through Trixx/Afterburner or CGMiner?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 
> I found this config, I'm using it on my Gigabyte 7950 and it's doing around 660KH/s, maybe try that to up your hashes. (Right click-> Open in new tab on image to make it larger)
> 
> I'm not sure what's up with the voltage though, are you modifying it through Trixx/Afterburner or CGMiner?


Yea thats pretty close to what i'm running already on my other cards

this is the 3rd card in my system and it's making me work for it lol

Heres the card stock




And i changed the voltage in Afterburner but gpuz is still only reporting 1.109v


As soon as i start mining on the card the voltage drops to 1.055 - 1.066
and after about 2 mins the core drops to 500


----------



## Krusher33

That's voltage droop I think.


----------



## Strider_2001

Guess I might as well jump on the bandwagon


----------



## Hokies83

My 7950 tf3 with 7970 pcb does 700 kh/s but it is a golden card lol.

My only golden card lol rest are avg.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> My 7950 tf3 with 7970 pcb does 700 kh/s but it is a golden card lol.
> 
> My only golden card lol rest are avg.


Do you know what Bios your running. Ive thought about flashing the card to see if i can force the clocks / voltage


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Just seen coingas.com.... AWESOME, AWESOME and AWESOME. Gonna pick up Total War: ROME II I was gonna preorder tomorrow but then i seen this.

Thanks OP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If anyone is interested it is on sale for .660 BTC's that equals 52.76USD


----------



## Hokies83

I just tried to boot y wf3 7950 and would not log into windows.

Took a. Close look at it. And the back of the pc seems to have shipping damage as it is bent to crap.

Wonder how hard gigabyte rma service is going to bewith shipping damages on there end...


----------



## bluestang

I have a GB WF3 7950 that I can't run the memory higher than 1225 or the driver crashes. I've cleaned out and reinstalled 13.1 and 2.8 and still no go. Can only do around 530 kh/s at 1000/1225.

Should I RMA the card? Will Gigabyte give me a RMA based on it not being able to run stock 900/1250 without crashing?

Or it could just be me. Maybe I should sell it and pick up 2x 7850 1GB since I can get 403 kh/s on the one I have at work.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Just setup my HD7790 to mine litecoins. Only getting 165KH/s; anybody else got one of these cards so i can compare it with?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> I have a GB WF3 7950 that I can't run the memory higher than 1225 or the driver crashes. I've cleaned out and reinstalled 13.1 and 2.8 and still no go. Can only do around 530 kh/s at 1000/1225.
> 
> Should I RMA the card? Will Gigabyte give me a RMA based on it not being able to run stock 900/1250 without crashing?
> 
> Or it could just be me. Maybe I should sell it and pick up 2x 7850 1GB since I can get 403 kh/s on the one I have at work.


I'd stick to 7950s personally...rma the card, if it can't run stock it's faulty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Just setup my HD7790 to mine litecoins. Only getting 165KH/s; anybody else got one of these cards so i can compare it with?


Hokies does, you can also lookup results: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=litecoin+hardware+comparison+7790


----------



## Hokies83

Bout to cash in a bunch of FTC for BTC XD 2.5x the value of btc i think it is a good time lol.

3000 Ftc = 3.3 Btc ill take it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

FTC is good, same as NVC, specially for dumping...I'd hold onto FTC a bit more though, they have something big coming, in collaboration with DGC, WDC and PXC devs.

I'd hold on to my alt coins if I had a lot like you do, and buy BTC with usd at mtgox or whatever.


----------



## Hokies83

Gigabyte Gpu Div seems to hate me...


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd hold onto FTC a bit more though, they have something big coming, in collaboration with DGC, WDC and PXC devs.
> .


What do you know???


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> What do you know???


Same as you do...they posted about their collab at bitcointalk forums.


----------



## Donna652

I have been waiting for this. Subscribed.

Oakley Sunglasses


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Gigabyte Gpu Div seems to hate me...


Holy smokes that PCB is bent out of it's mind, thinking about an RMA?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Gigabyte Gpu Div seems to hate me...


Send some treats with it next time.


----------



## Hokies83

Yah ima rma i did not do it lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That sucks....it's bent real bad.


----------



## Hokies83

Yah windows won't post with it installed.

Donno how I did not notice it when I got it.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah windows won't post with it installed.
> 
> Donno how I did not notice it when I got it.


That sucks, man. I'm having to RMA my AX7950 but they already approved me a replacement PCS+ 7950. I got the O.C. bug bad and the temps are killing me so hopefully they will just send it my way really quickly.


----------



## burksdb

So aftr hours of tweaking and playing with my Msi card i was able to get a decent hash rate out of it somewhere around 620-650 except it wont stay there. As you can see in the photo the gpu load raises and drops constantly. Ive seen the core drop down to 500 only a few times compared to very time.

anyone have any ideas.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> So aftr hours of tweaking and playing with my Msi card i was able to get a decent hash rate out of it somewhere around 620-650 except it wont stay there. As you can see in the photo the gpu load raises and drops constantly. Ive seen the core drop down to 500 only a few times compared to very time.
> 
> anyone have any ideas.


I had the same issue and I solved it by increasing the core voltage a bit, problem with that is it gave me a big jump in temps on my VRMs. Solved my 500MHz core drop problem though.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> So aftr hours of tweaking and playing with my Msi card i was able to get a decent hash rate out of it somewhere around 620-650 except it wont stay there. As you can see in the photo the gpu load raises and drops constantly. Ive seen the core drop down to 500 only a few times compared to very time.
> 
> anyone have any ideas.


Here are the cg Miner settings of my msi 7950.

etx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --thread-concurrency 24000 --intensity 20 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> What do you know???


I must have missed that, got a link?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> I had the same issue and I solved it by increasing the core voltage a bit, problem with that is it gave me a big jump in temps on my VRMs. Solved my 500MHz core drop problem though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Here are the cg Miner settings of my msi 7950.
> 
> Ive tried that. Earlier in the thread i posted about changing the voltage, but what i raised it to didnt match what was being seen in gpuz..
> 
> etx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --thread-concurrency 24000 --intensity 20 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2


it's not my miner settings that are the problem it's got to be something with the card.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah ima rma i did not do it lol.


They sent you that card back from RMA?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They sent you that card back from RMA?


Yah lol.

Soon as i got it i stripped it not even thinking to look for something like that.

Till yesterday system would not post with this gpu installed.

Then i took a close look at it and was like what the heck.

You cannot really tell with a Uni WB on it.

But as soon as the stock one was back on it and i looked at it i was like Woah....

It most likely happened in shipping tho.. I do not think Gigabyte would allow this to pass...


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Gigabyte Gpu Div seems to hate me...


damn GPUs are almost as big as a microwave anymore lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They sent you that card back from RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> Yah lol.
> 
> Soon as i got it i stripped it not even thinking to look for something like that.
> 
> Till yesterday system would not post with this gpu installed.
> 
> Then i took a close look at it and was like what the heck.
> 
> You cannot really tell with a Uni WB on it.
> 
> But as soon as the stock one was back on it and i looked at it i was like Woah....
> 
> It most likely happened in shipping tho.. I do not think Gigabyte would allow this to pass...
Click to expand...

That's ridiculous either way. That shipping box must be trashed to bend it that much. I never even really thought pcb could bend like that, other than over time or possibly with heat. I expect any sudden flexing would break pcb, like what you would get in shipping, unless it was just underneath something heavy for several hours...


----------



## Hokies83

The box is a little smashed on one end but not trashed.

Gigabytes packaging was not the best.

Outter box foam bubbles old MB box some mesh stuff and gpu in a bag.

The funny thing is the bend shows no signs of damage.. the pcb shows no stress from being bent and everything is where it should be lol.

If it worked i would keep it as i dont really care... i use it for mining...


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> So aftr hours of tweaking and playing with my Msi card i was able to get a decent hash rate out of it somewhere around 620-650 except it wont stay there. As you can see in the photo the gpu load raises and drops constantly. Ive seen the core drop down to 500 only a few times compared to very time.
> 
> anyone have any ideas.


I had the same problem with my XFX. It seems like the card is throttling itself to prevent overheating. It immediately stopped doing that when I set the fan to run at 100%. But don't run the fan at 100% all the time, it will wear out the bearings quickly. I recommend around 90% max for full time use. You have to experiment and find out what your card can do, lower the fan speed as much as you can without affecting the temp too much, and without the throttling kicking in.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> I had the same problem with my XFX. It seems like the card is throttling itself to prevent overheating. It immediately stopped doing that when I set the fan to run at 100%. But don't run the fan at 100% all the time, it will wear out the bearings quickly. I recommend around 90% max for full time use. You have to experiment and find out what your card can do, lower the fan speed as much as you can without affecting the temp too much, and without the throttling kicking in.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1387430/amd-how-to-change-the-power-control-limit-from-20-to-50


----------



## Hokies83

Man BTC prices are Nose diving.

Not the first time ive seen it this low as of late.

But i do like it to hang out around 140$ area.. not 64$ lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It might continue to drop, or start rising soon...breaking point should be 70-75 and 60 for it to drop more till 35-45, then it'll rebound.


----------



## 161029

PITA to mine with this APU. My friend has a 7950 and we share a wallet but he basically stopped mining. There goes my chance before those ASICs get to everybody.









Time for LTC?


----------



## ivanlabrie

No point in mining BTC since ages ago...I converted some of my BTC to LTC just in case, but still kept 75% of it.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No point in mining BTC since ages ago...I converted some of my BTC to LTC just in case, but still kept 75% of it.


Yup. I gave up awhile ago. Difficulty is too high and way too many people. For some reason I can't the LTC client to work for some reason on my main computer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I had trouble like that...really pissed off with wallet programs in general. xD
I wish there was a thing like blockchain.info for LTC.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I had trouble like that...really pissed off with wallet programs in general. xD
> I wish there was a thing like blockchain.info for LTC.


No, it's only the miner. The local wallets I prefer over online wallets. I really like Electrum. Wish they had LTC support (unless I'm remembering wrong).


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No point in mining BTC since ages ago...I converted some of my BTC to LTC just in case, but still kept 75% of it.


I'd do that too, but 75% of $6.... isn't a lot.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Holy HELL, it took me four hours to get cgminer to work right with my HD7790. I kept getting nothing but hardware errors. All i had to do was remove -g 1 form the bat and now it works fine. Searched high and low and could not find anything on it. So i decided to just start taking things out of the .bat and BOOM, it works now.


----------



## burksdb

sigh so after having issues with drivers and such i decided to reinstall windows and start from scratch.... now i cant get my gpu's to run anything above an Tc 8192 or an intensity above 13. If i run anything above 13 i get nothing but hardware errors.

oh and ive tried the setx commands to see if that would help and nothing.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Scroll down to the 7970 and try some of those settings. LINK


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Scroll down to the 7970 and try some of those settings. LINK


Ive tried all of those settings soon as i go above 8192 it get error 61 TC...

So i just set it at 0 and let cgminer find what it likes it made a bin file with 22400.. so i tried using that and yet i still get a tc error... So i'm just leaving it at 0 for now i'm pulling 1900 kh/s right now..

only problem is that i'm pulling 1200w from the wall. so about 950-1000 watts are beiung used from my TX850. A new power supply is going to be an immediate upgrade and i have another 7950 on the way

all in all with 3 7950's and a 6950 i'm getting right around 2400 kh/s


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> sigh so after having issues with drivers and such i decided to reinstall windows and start from scratch.... now i cant get my gpu's to run anything above an Tc 8192 or an intensity above 13. If i run anything above 13 i get nothing but hardware errors.
> 
> oh and ive tried the setx commands to see if that would help and nothing.


What driver version? You guys need to read the cgminer readme file, I did, and it pays off.
It clearly shows you that you can't go over tc 8192 if you don't run the setx commands, and also states that you have to erase the .bin files created each time you change settings inside cgminer's folder.

Try this for a bat file, it's ought to work if you do what I told you to do: setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt --intensity 13 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-threads 2 --vectors 1 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 --expiry 120 --queue 1 -s 5 --no-submit-stale --gpu-fan 50 --temp-target 65 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1750 --gpu-vddc 1.1 --gpu-powertune 20

If you want you can experiment with higher tc and intensity too.

And install the 12.8 driver, I have reccomended it here at least a dozen times now.
If it is a gaming machine and you want the latest beta, well, live with the lower hash rate...but for dedicated mining 12.8 is better.


----------



## bluestang

So, I'm looking at picking up a 7970 or two to put in two of my PCs at work (1 ea PC). What are the quietest 7970s out there to run so that no one can really hear them in an office PC. Gigabyte, MSI, or Sapphire and which models?

Thanks!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> So, I'm looking at picking up a 7970 or two to put in two of my PCs at work (1 ea PC). What are the quietest 7970s out there to run so that no one can really hear them in an office PC. Gigabyte, MSI, or Sapphire and which models?
> 
> Thanks!


Gigabyte has some really quiet fans, my 7950 over clocked is extremely quiet and it's a gigabyte.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd go with giga 7950 or 7970s...depending on price.


----------



## 77bigmac77

I just got this Sapphire 7950 while it was on sale, looking forward to getting it set up some time in the coming week









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> I just got this Sapphire 7950 while it was on sale, looking forward to getting it set up some time in the coming week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


Nice man, if you need a config for it PM me and I'll send you a good one that gets me 660KH/s for LTC with a mild overclock on a Gigabyte 7950.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd do that too, but 75% of $6.... isn't a lot.


This. I only have around 0.1 BTC.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> I just got this Sapphire 7950 while it was on sale, looking forward to getting it set up some time in the coming week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


I just picked one of those up also. Should be here Tuesday!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have little savings atm...sold most of my coins a month or so ago.

1 btc
13 ltc
200 yac

XD


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have little savings atm...sold most of my coins a month or so ago.
> 
> 1 btc
> 13 ltc
> 200 yac
> 
> XD


12 btc

320 LTC

4000 DGC

Just sold 4000 FTC and 80 trc.

Have like 800 Mnc .


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good stuff









I wanna get quad 9970s nao


----------



## Hokies83

What im saving for.

That and a ps4 .


----------



## ivanlabrie

I sold to pay debt, so far I'm doing good.
Wiped 25% of my total debt in a month and a half! Most of the money came from mining btw


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I sold to pay debt, so far I'm doing good.
> Wiped 25% of my total debt in a month and a half! Most of the money came from mining btw


How many cards you mining on?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I sold to pay debt, so far I'm doing good.
> Wiped 25% of my total debt in a month and a half! Most of the money came from mining btw


Wow that's awesome! What do you exchange your coins into? USD or something else?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I mined with a 6950, then with both 7950+6950 for a month and now single 7970








Thing is I can sell for a markup here, since pesos are worth 8x less than a dollar.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I mined with a 6950, then with both 7950+6950 for a month and now single 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is I can sell for a markup here, since pesos are worth 8x less than a dollar.


Well nice, do you still have the 7950? That and a 7970 could bring in some nice numbers.

I have a 7850 and 7950 together and they seem to work great.


----------



## cam51037

1 click, 2 posts.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Nice man, if you need a config for it PM me and I'll send you a good one that gets me 660KH/s for LTC with a mild overclock on a Gigabyte 7950.


mine is going to be a Sapphire but I'll certainly give them a try. I'll let you know when it comes in and I just want to make sure it is definitely going to be working before I start configuring it

this is what I'm using on my 7870 right now and it's the highest hashrate I can achieve at a stable fashion while keeping the card cool

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
color 0A
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.wemineltc.com:80 -u -p -o stratum+tcp://ltcmine.ru:3333 -u -p --intensity 12 --worksize 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 5120 --auto-fan --auto-gpu --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1450 --gpu-powertune 20 --temp-target 75


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well nice, do you still have the 7950? That and a 7970 could bring in some nice numbers.
> 
> I have a 7850 and 7950 together and they seem to work great.


Nope, sold those...grabbed a friend's 7970 since he needed $.
I like it better, now I need a second one and a Haswell rig.


----------



## bluestang

Curious on how those Sapphire 100352-3L 7950 clocks. Looking forward to you guys results.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> mine is going to be a Sapphire but I'll certainly give them a try. I'll let you know when it comes in and I just want to make sure it is definitely going to be working before I start configuring it
> 
> this is what I'm using on my 7870 right now and it's the highest hashrate I can achieve at a stable fashion while keeping the card cool
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> color 0A
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.wemineltc.com:80 -u -p -o stratum+tcp://ltcmine.ru:3333 -u -p --intensity 12 --worksize 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 5120 --auto-fan --auto-gpu --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1450 --gpu-powertune 20 --temp-target 75


Try this...

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
color 0A
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.wemineltc.com:80 -u -p -o stratum+tcp://ltcmine.ru:3333 -u -p --intensity 19 --worksize 256 -v 1 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8000 --auto-fan --auto-gpu --gpu-engine 1150 --gpu-memclock 1365 --gpu-powertune 20 --temp-target 75

I run those settings (minus the pool of course) on my Sapphire 7850 1GB and get 403kh/s. Fan at 55% for me and max temp is 71c.


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin/files/0.1.0/primecoin-0.1.0-win32-setup.exe/download

Primecoin wallet is out...you can mine with cpu, and solo only atm.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Try this...
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> color 0A
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.wemineltc.com:80 -u -p -o stratum+tcp://ltcmine.ru:3333 -u -p --intensity 19 --worksize 256 -v 1 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8000 --auto-fan --auto-gpu --gpu-engine 1150 --gpu-memclock 1365 --gpu-powertune 20 --temp-target 75
> 
> I run those settings (minus the pool of course) on my Sapphire 7850 1GB and get 403kh/s. Fan at 55% for me and max temp is 71c.


Change the thread concurrency to 8192, I find it yields slightly better results on my ASUS 7850 2GB.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Change the thread concurrency to 8192, I find it yields slightly better results on my ASUS 7850 2GB.


The opposite on my 7850...I get about 15-20 kh/s more with 8000 than 8192. 385 kh/s with 8192 and 400-403 kh/s with 8000.

I changed my 7770 from 8192 to 8000 as well and it yielded more kh/s as well.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> The opposite on my 7850...I get about 15-20 kh/s more with 8000 than 8192. 385 kh/s with 8192 and 400-403 kh/s with 8000.
> 
> I changed my 7770 from 8192 to 8000 as well and it yielded more kh/s as well.


Hmm, that's interesting.


----------



## cam51037

Guys I have an issue where my miner crashes my whole computer after mining for about 20 hours straight, any ideas of what might be causing these random crashes?


----------



## ivanlabrie

No clue...check bsod logs.
You can monitor the rig remotely too.

BTW, I made a post about a new coin: http://www.overclock.net/t/1407618/craftcoin-minecraft-cryptocurrency-for-all-servers
Check it out!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No clue...check bsod logs.
> You can monitor the rig remotely too.
> 
> BTW, I made a post about a new coin: http://www.overclock.net/t/1407618/craftcoin-minecraft-cryptocurrency-for-all-servers
> Check it out!


It's not a BSOD, the system just completely freezes up and when the screen turns on, it's just the desktop frozen, and the cursor is loading, but the PC is completely frozen.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It's not a BSOD, the system just completely freezes up and when the screen turns on, it's just the desktop frozen, and the cursor is loading, but the PC is completely frozen.


My old gtx 680 would do that when it did not have enough voltage on overclock. Try upping the voltage on it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, sounds like gpu freezing...I'm sure you can even connect to your pc via teamviewer and shut it down or restart it, even though it appears hanged.


----------



## Hokies83

Multi pool has added 3 to 4 more alt coins including lucky coin and Phoenix coin.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Try this...
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> color 0A
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.wemineltc.com:80 -u -p -o stratum+tcp://ltcmine.ru:3333 -u -p --intensity 19 --worksize 256 -v 1 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8000 --auto-fan --auto-gpu --gpu-engine 1150 --gpu-memclock 1365 --gpu-powertune 20 --temp-target 75
> 
> I run those settings (minus the pool of course) on my Sapphire 7850 1GB and get 403kh/s. Fan at 55% for me and max temp is 71c.


those settings crashed CGMiner for me


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> those settings crashed CGMiner for me


Uhgg..bummer! What about intensity 18 or 17, same thing? Might just be the unluck of the card. I know my GB 7950 mines like crap and won't even do it without crashing at stock memory settings..I have to set it at 1225 for the memory or I get driver crashes. I need to do a RMA and send it in.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Uhgg..bummer! What about intensity 18 or 17, same thing? Might just be the unluck of the card. I know my GB 7950 mines like crap and won't even do it without crashing at stock memory settings..I have to set it at 1225 for the memory or I get driver crashes. I need to do a RMA and send it in.


Yeah that's why I sent that wf3 back it started crashing at stock.

I much perfer my msi tf3 ...

When i got the wf3 back it was doa bent pcb.... Crazy ness .


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah that's why I sent that wf3 back it started crashing at stock.
> 
> I much perfer my msi tf3 ...
> 
> When i got the wf3 back it was doa bent pcb.... Crazy ness .


What info/reasons did you give them to get an RMA? Filling one out later today.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Uhgg..bummer! What about intensity 18 or 17, same thing? Might just be the unluck of the card. I know my GB 7950 mines like crap and won't even do it without crashing at stock memory settings..I have to set it at 1225 for the memory or I get driver crashes. I need to do a RMA and send it in.


Either you got some bad cards, or there's something else wrong in your setup. I've got 4 WF3 7950 all mining very nicely right now with a moderate overclock, and no problems.

I'm using BAMT, and running the included 7950 oc settings. The guy who made those settings says they're good for 620K/h on his system. But I'm getting 650K/h with the same settings on my WF3 cards. I didn't have to do any tweaking at all. 3 of the cards are running at 75 degrees @ 1085Mhz, one runs a little hotter at 80 degrees, which is on the high end of what is 24/7 acceptable, but it's still acceptable.

I suggest giving that a try, download BAMT onto a USB key and boot from that. Try it with the default settings first and see how that goes. Then set it up to use the overclocked 7950 settings that are included in there. If that still gives you problems, then you probably have a hardware problem. Could be the card, could be power issues. If that works, then you know it's a software issue, either a configuration or driver issue.


----------



## Hokies83

I told them the card was crashing at stock.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I told them the card was crashing at stock.


My XFX 7970 was crashing at stock too. But it turned out to be driver issues. Cleaned that up, and now it runs well.
I suggest using BAMT to test because you can rule out any driver problems or windows problems or config problems, all at the same time. And you don't have to mess around with your otherwise stable system to do that.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> My XFX 7970 was crashing at stock too. But it turned out to be driver issues. Cleaned that up, and now it runs well.
> I suggest using BAMT to test because you can rule out any driver problems or windows problems or config problems, all at the same time. And you don't have to mess around with your otherwise stable system to do that.


But his PCB is bent out of it's mind too. Even that might make me think twice about using the card. I'd probably RMA it again, because TBH fearful me doesn't want to know what could happen with that with time.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> But his PCB is bent out of it's mind too. Even that might make me think twice about using the card. I'd probably RMA it again, because TBH fearful me doesn't want to know what could happen with that with time.


Lol, well then yeah. If I received a bent card, I wouldn't even install it. Just send it right back. Don't want them trying to say you're the one that bent it.


----------



## Hokies83

When u have 4 cards in a system and only one is crashing and the rest are fine.

Normally tells me a bad card.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Uhgg..bummer! What about intensity 18 or 17, same thing? Might just be the unluck of the card. I know my GB 7950 mines like crap and won't even do it without crashing at stock memory settings..I have to set it at 1225 for the memory or I get driver crashes. I need to do a RMA and send it in.


good news actually, using a TC of 8000 with "--gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1450 --gpu-powertune 20" has me at about 375 Kh/s so your suggestion did help in the end, I guess every manufacturer has it's own sweet spot for the engine and memory clocks though.

My card is an XFX for the record


----------



## bluestang

^^ Glad to hear.

On that note, I tried upping my core to 1200 on my 7850 and it now throws HW errors. Is there an acceptable percentage or is HW:0 the only way to go???


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> ^^ Glad to hear.
> 
> On that note, I tried upping my core to 1200 on my 7850 and it now throws HW errors. Is there an acceptable percentage or is HW:0 the only way to go???


0 is ideal, but the max acceptable is 3%.

Calculate the number of diff 1 shares like this:

hashrate * running_time_in_seconds / 65536

Then compare the amount of HW, the percentage should be 3% max.

Example:

(300000 * 3600) / 65536 = 16480 diff 1 shares accepted.

Say you have 10 hw, then it's ok-ish, but not ideal.


----------



## bluestang

Aahh, so 18 HW's in 30 min is bad then!

Time to lower clocks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Increase thread concurrency, and play with queue, scan time and expiry values if you get hw. Also, what's your look-up gap value at?

What coin are you mining? Gpu instability normally crashes the rig, hw are a config problem, not clock related. (In general)


----------



## bluestang

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3334 -u bluestang.1 -p x -w 256 -v 1 -I 19 -g 1 -s 30 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8000


----------



## ivanlabrie

For intensity 19 you need 24000 for thread concurrency...min 21712.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> For intensity 19 you need 24000 for thread concurrency...min 21712.


Can you explain what exactly thread concurrency is?

Using GUIMiner and an intensity of 19, my 7950 @1030/1600 has a hash rate of 605 kHash/s. Does that sound about right?


----------



## ivanlabrie

What thread concurrency value?

I can't explain exactly what it is








I know for a fact that it's tied to intensity, and if you want to use higher intensity you need to increase TC, otherwise you'll get HW.

The cgminer scrypt readme explains it in more detail.


----------



## 77bigmac77

directly from the CGMiner scrypt-readme
Quote:


> --thread-concurrency:
> This tunes the optimal size of work that scrypt can do. It is internally tuned by cgminer to be the highest reasonable multiple of shaders that it can allocate on your GPU. Ideally it should be a multiple of your shader count. vliw5 architecture (R5XXX) would be best at 5x shaders, while VLIW4 (R6xxx and R7xxx) are best at 4x. Setting thread concurrency overrides anything you put into --shaders and is ultimately a BETTER way to tune performance.
> 
> SUMMARY: Spend lots of time finding the highest value that your device likes and increases hashrate.


it is only used on scrypt-based coins

the README is one of the most helpful I've seen in a long time, definitely a MUST read


----------



## 77bigmac77

seriously though bluestang, thanks again for that suggestion


Spoiler: so far soo good


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> For intensity 19 you need 24000 for thread concurrency...min 21712.


Nope, can't do anything over 8192 on this 7850 w/o cgminer erroring and telling me to either decrease TC or LG. At least I've only gotten 1 HW in the past couple hours with 8192....Sucks though as I only get ~380 kh/s compared to ~415 kh/s with 8000.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Nope, can't do anything over 8192 on this 7850 w/o cgminer erroring and telling me to either decrease TC or LG. At least I've only gotten 1 HW in the past couple hours with 8192....Sucks though as I only get ~380 kh/s compared to ~415 kh/s with 8000.


you can delete the .bin files that it creates inside the cgminer folder, then set your TC to 0 in the config. Cgminer will then try to find the best TC for your card. Thats how i have my 7950's setup and i'm pulling 650+ on all 4. I also use that setting with a 6970 in another machine without any issues.. I did have a small issue with the Intensity, but after making sure i had the latest version of cgminer all my issues went away


----------



## Booty Warrior

So, out of curiosity, why is it that Nvidia cards fail so hard at mining? I read before that it was because Nvidia uses fewer, but more complex shaders which were inefficient for hashing. And that was true with Fermi. But with Kepler, the GK110 cards have even more shaders than anything in the AMD line up and yet the Titan hashes like a 7790...

So what's the deal? Why can't CUDA be leveraged for mining?


----------



## Hokies83

I think it is an open CL compute thing.

Gk 104 has 0 compute power so you get 100 kh/s out of it for example.

Even if something like a Titan did for say 500 kh/s it is sill a bad investment at 1k price tag.

The 7950 at sub 250$ at 650 kh/s or better is the perfect harsher for Gpu mining and for the gamer miner.

If somebody gave me a free Titan I'd never open the box up... It would be up for sale immediately to be replaced with 4 used 7950s and 2600 kh/s.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> you can delete the .bin files that it creates inside the cgminer folder, then set your TC to 0 in the config. Cgminer will then try to find the best TC for your card. Thats how i have my 7950's setup and i'm pulling 650+ on all 4. I also use that setting with a 6970 in another machine without any issues.. I did have a small issue with the Intensity, but after making sure i had the latest version of cgminer all my issues went away


Tried all that earlier today, didn't help.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Tried all that earlier today, didn't help.


Have you tried just running

cgminer --scrypt

and seeing what it comes up with?


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Even if something like a Titan did for say 500 kh/s it is sill a bad investment at 1k price tag.
> 
> The 7950 at sub 250$ at 650 kh/s or better is the perfect harsher for Gpu mining and for the gamer miner.


I built my computer for gaming last year and once I discovered how to mine I more or less stopped playing games lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> I built my computer for gaming last year and once I discovered how to mine I more or less stopped playing games lol


LoL yeah im not gaming at the moment to just mining 24/7.

After MT Gox picks up LTC and the surge is over.. i will prolly game again... Just to much money to be made right now to stop mining.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL yeah im not gaming at the moment to just mining 24/7.
> 
> After MT Gox picks up LTC and the surge is over.. i will prolly game again... Just to much money to be made right now to stop mining.


How much do you think LTC will be worth after this surge?

The big PITA is that there's a chance I'll be away from my PC while the price goes up, the computer will be gone for awhile and all I'll have is my phone. Wonder if I can trade on that. :/ I'm thinking of putting my money in an epools online wallet but I'm not sure how safe that would be.


----------



## Hokies83

Donno but id say atleast 50% of btc value.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Donno but id say atleast 50% of btc value.


You think it'll get to $35 per coin?


----------



## Hokies83

Maybe nobody knows...

But mtgox controls pretty much the value of all coins... And at the moment all they cover is btc so adding LTC is huge.

Ill have about 600 LTC by then to dump at 35$ per coin thats... 21.000$ lol. We can hope right?


----------



## Hokies83

If it does play out like that i plan to donate 2 HD 9xxx cards to miners only in a free give away.

To help support and promote the mining community.


----------



## cam51037

I have around 6 LTC lol. With a 7950 and 7850 mining now it does alright, around 1.3 LTC per day.

Let's hope the price goes to $35 a coin haha, that'd be awesome!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm guessing at least 10 bucks...but depends on what happens to BTC and wether the NSA further messes with cryptocoins, maybe making usd withdrawals illegal?
Who knows. :/


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm guessing at least 10 bucks...but depends on what happens to BTC and wether the NSA further messes with cryptocoins, maybe making usd withdrawals illegal?
> Who knows. :/


Canada is a very welcoming place.







hope as a Canadian litecoins can be traded for cash though, that would be nice.


----------



## tarobbt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> So, out of curiosity, why is it that Nvidia cards fail so hard at mining? I read before that it was because Nvidia uses fewer, but more complex shaders which were inefficient for hashing. And that was true with Fermi. But with Kepler, the GK110 cards have even more shaders than anything in the AMD line up and yet the Titan hashes like a 7790...
> 
> So what's the deal? Why can't CUDA be leveraged for mining?


Think of it this way,

Mining uses a certain set of instructions and right now the AMD architecture is by far superior at calculating these instructions.

AMD is the smart kid who can do short division in math and Nvidia is the slower one who has to do long division in order to reach the same answer.


----------



## 77bigmac77

LTC to $35 dollars is somewhat lofty expectations for the near future IMO. I think it can definitely get to 10 dollars, but it's more about the price of Bitcoin as well.

Because it is much easier to convert Fiat currency into Bitcoin (which is getting harder to do anyway), anyone who wants to put money into Litecoin still has to buy bitcoin first and then trade them for LTC.

Not to mention, the MtGox rumor has been around for at least 2 months if not close to that now. Everyone knows it is "possibly" going to happen soon so most LTC holders are doing just that, holding onto their coins right now. This is why the ltc/usd amount has been somewhat static recently IMO. Ltc/Btc went up because bitcoin went down, not because litecoins themselves gained value.

Even if it does get on MtGox, I think that company is slowly losing it's monopoly on buying and selling coins. Too much personal info being required now, too much news about their legal troubles, too much downtime, all these things make people start to flock elsewhere (I guess btc-e is the second most popular) and upon arrival to these sites many are exposed to alt coins for the first time anyway.

it's all about being able to convert cash into the cryptocurrency in question quickly and anonymously really. That is the elephant in the room that most miners do not want to acknowledge, the illegal aspects of these coins. Like it's just impossible to have it both ways, being able to create a virtual form of tender out of machines you already build that will only rise in value and *NOT* have it be associated with some form of criminal activity. It's just too good to be true, which is why a large number of people look at them as Ponzi schemes.

Except Ponzi schemes don't create anything tangible, they just keep covering their tracks with new money until it all blows up in dramatic fashion. These coins actually provide people with a means to acquire goods or make their services for sale. The only thing that gives the coins value is the fact that you can spend them on said goods and services, so therefore the more services provided for a coin the more it's worth will be.

Let's see, Bitcoin has far and away the most places to spend them on, and it is far and away the most valuable coin. But there are a lot of new developers out there who saw how Bitcoin exploded, and saw ways to improve on it that would help the average user. The only problem is, there is a giant mosh pit of coins and their supporters fighting against each other right now below Bitcoin all in the hope that *THEIR* coin will be the one to make a quick buck and improve on the faults bitcoin will never be able to change at this point.

ASICS are already forcing small time (and trust me, we're small time relative to the room-sized farms you see online) GPU miners into other coins, which is why there is such a long list of new coins that have come out in the past 4-5 months each with the hope that it can just make it to a trading website and rise ever so slightly in value so the first wave of miners can dump it all towards bitcoins.

There's no long-term support it seems, everyone is just mining on multipools or going with the FOTM coin, and I can't say I blame them really as there is math behind it that will make you not lose money. But it's not in the best interest of this field as a whole for there not to be an actual, bonafide second option to Bitcoin. Which is why Litecoin going on MtGox will probably be a bad thing in the long run.

It shouldn't require a *singular* website adding support for a decentralized currency to have it grow, that is an oxymoron if I ever heard one.

What needs to happen is more development of places to spend the coins on, more ways to exchange fiat money into said coins without hassle, and a larger group of non-miners being informed of said coin and the goods that can be bought with it.

So in the case of Bitcoin, which already has accomplished those three things
Quote:


> *more development of places to spend the coins on*


= TOR Browser sites
Quote:


> *more ways to exchange fiat money into said coins without hassle*


= (was)Bitinstant, Localbitcoins, whatever apps they came up with (the Barclay's one rings a bell)
Quote:


> *larger group of non-miners being informed of said coin and the goods that can be bought with it*


this is just getting around to happening with Btc, there is a ways to go before altcoins get that kind of exposure. And this point doesn't mean much at all if the second point has not materialized yet anyway.

So to end an extremely opinionated *TLDR*:

Litecoin hitting MtGox will result in a quick bubble followed by a quicker burst and while I don't think it will affect LTC long term I think it will cause more people to re-pledge themselves to bitcoin after seeing the first altcoin try and fail to bust out on it's own.

But unless the points I made are met by any cryptocoin, the same fate will befall all of them because this is the one field where everyone thinks they are smarter than the next person and that they will be ten steps ahead of any negative results that might play out, until you look at the whole Bitcoin scene from afar with binoculars and realize it's not as decentralized as everyone would have you believe or as is touted on the forums and the prices are actually being carefully manipulated by a few key players in order to maximize their profits because at the end of the day if you turn off your mining rig forever that's just one less person on the difficulty level whereas if a website like Bitinstant or MtGox runs into trouble there is a far wider domino effect on the rest of the entire cryptocoin economy, and they know that.

But that's why it is too late for Bitcoin IMO, and if you want proof of why the whole system Satoshi started has gone down the toilet just look at some key *FACTS*:

-the largest payment processor is directly tied to the largest trading exchange, and uses a company called LexisNexis to verify each and every person who wishes to use it now. Oh you thought this was still anonymous? Yeah turns out it only has to be anonymous until big money (see: US Federal Government) is involved, then the searchlights start coming out.

-ASICs are being produced and sold to anyone who has spare bitcoin laying around with nothing but greed in mind at the time of purchase (news flash: when everyone has the same idea and is able to act on it at the same time it generally turns into a cluster****, see: bitcoin difficulty)

-Community has gotten so smug about these coins in general. And I know this is a subjective thing really but the amount of people who have been brainwashed into that belief that they somehow didn't miss the boat on Bitcoin yet and because of the finite supply and increasing recognition they can still make money by buying them and trashing any other coin is astonishing. The coin is not invincible if a single website (according to their front page in big font) "handles over 80% of all bitcoin trade", and it is based in a first world country. There's these things called taxes, and they are complicated beyond all hell for a reason, so things like Bitcoin fall into a grey area that is just grey enough to keep the people on the fence away, while leaving ways to keep an eye on the rebellious techies who must form startups based in the US to further their cause.

Except they can't waste time and resources going after every single possible tax cheat so they will focus on the big players, and hope the rest fall into place, which is what the Govt. does 99/100 times

The best thing that can happen to Litecoin and cryptocurrencies in general is for Bitcoin to fall from grace and to have a more widely spread distribution of wealth amongst many smaller exchanges, not a few big ones that are prone to downtime and just all around poor service.

Also, if more people would actually spend them on things instead of just keeping them in a wallet somewhere because you heard from a guy on a forum you joined two hours ago that one of his old programming friends possibly might have the blueprints drawn up for a petition to get a petition made proclaiming that in two or twelve months a website that had a business fall into it's incompetent lap could possibly raise the value of the coin you just finished downloading the blockchain for by almost 1.21 jigowatts, there wouldn't need to be so much baseless accusations and misinformation being spread.

Once it gets down to "ok I have _x_ amount of coins, I know for a fact I can get _y_ amount of goods at _z_ marketplace, let me go spend these"

there will be stability for any coin, and that is why Bitcoin reached it first. It attached itself to an economy where the prices were already established by supply and demand (LARGE Demand), the ability to remain anonymous was not only a benefit but a requirement, and a smallish group of innovators saw a way to connect the one thing every continent has in common (rampant criminal activity) via systems that were already in place due to outside parties (TOR browser, postal services, AMD graphics cards)

That's what really drives these economies, and sorry if I broke anything against the TOS but that was way too long of a post to wonder about so if you read this far excuse my rambling but falling asleep would be awfully hard for me to do right now and the best part about all of this stuff is I could be completely wrong, or 100% right, and it's really up in the air as to how it is all going to play out right now.

Either way, I think Bitcoin is fighting a losing battle against time, and in some ways, shooting itself in the foot by finding a way to exclude the silent majority (see: we as miners) of people who actually would spend their coins on goods instead of waiting for a made up value to reach a certain point just to dump their entire stash so they can buy it back again in a week and perpetuate the idea that this will last forever and somehow avoid the fundamental principle that for every person who wins there isn't a loser so long as you don't know who the loser is.

But in the end, every time you deal with MtGox or BitInstant, *you* are really the loser. And they know who *YOU* are, but good luck getting a subscription to LexisNexis to find out who *THEY* are.


----------



## ZombieJon

There are a few other trading sites out there with LTC -> USD. Thing is, they don't have the same volume that MtGox does. There is a chance that they will grow, but it is hard to say if their volume will increase drastically.


----------



## cam51037

I just realized I've found my first ever LTC block! I was going through my stats on netcodepool today and noticed I found one on the 7th! Woohoo!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Grats! I'm mining FTC...no blocks yet.
Try primecoin, download wallet, go to help, debug console, and type: setgenerate true -1 to cpu mine with all cores (or 3 in your case to leave one core free for gpu mining)
That coin will be worth a lot!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Grats! I'm mining FTC...no blocks yet.
> Try primecoin, download wallet, go to help, debug console, and type: setgenerate true -1 to cpu mine with all cores (or 3 in your case to leave one core free for gpu mining)
> That coin will be worth a lot!


What makes you say that it will be worth a lot?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is a 750w good enough for tri-fire? Specifically this PSU


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is a 750w good enough for tri-fire? Specifically this PSU


Depends what graphics cards, I'd say go a little higher to be on the safe side IMO.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What makes you say that it will be worth a lot?


I'm guessing, based on the fact that it's SO DARN HARD to mine, no gpu miner, blocks seem almost random...people with servers and multiple 16 core cpus are getting the same as folks with an i3 laptop...

Guide:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=252944.msg2690678#msg2690678
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is a 750w good enough for tri-fire? Specifically this PSU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Depends what graphics cards, I'd say go a little higher to be on the safe side IMO.


Perfectly fine for mining, thing is undervolt cpu and cards...don't overclock cpu or use 100% on everything and it'll be fine.
3x7950s is doable with 1.1v and underclocked/volted cpu.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is a 750w good enough for tri-fire? Specifically this PSU


You need atleast 80 amps on the 12v rail for tri fire 7950s.

Or I'd have 4 on my main systyem which is using anax 1200 which has a 100 amp 12v rail.


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

That thing runs 3 cards mining just fine...don't mine with cpu at the same time though.
For regular usage 2x7970s oced and oced cpu is fine too.


----------



## Hokies83

Till it blows up.

3 7950s can pull 1000 watts by themselves let alone the rest of the system.

I pull almost 1100 watts with my system... Or I'd have 4 7950s not 3 .

I would not suggggest a risky psu tyo somebody a minimum of 1000 watts and 80 amps on the 12 v rail or your playing with fire.

This is the instance better safe then sorry cannot be stressed more.... Most people do not monitor there systems while mining... Or like me i leave them mining some times 20 hrs plus with out checking on them.

Going with not enough amps and the psu explodes and causes a house fire while ur away is 110% not worth saving 50$ ..

I cannot stress the importance of this enough... Not only for your safety but the safety of your family and your neighbors .... Spend the extra 50 bucks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Till it blows up.
> 
> 3 7950s can pull 1000 watts by themselves let alone the rest of the system.
> 
> I pull almost 1100 watts with my system... Or I'd have 4 7950s not 3 .
> 
> I would not suggggest a risky psu tyo somebody a minimum of 1000 watts and 80 amps on the 12 v rail or your playing with fire.
> 
> This is the instance better safe then sorry cannot be stressed more.... Most people do not monitor there systems while mining... Or like me i leave them mining some times 20 hrs plus with out checking on them.
> 
> Going with not enough amps and the psu explodes and causes a house fire while ur away is 110% not worth saving 50$ ..
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of this enough... Not only for your safety but the safety of your family and your neighbors .... Spend the extra 50 bucks.


No, 1.1v 7950 draws 190w or less...oced to 1000/1500mhz.
For dedicated miners you use the bare minimum, after all you're after profit. That psu won't blow up, it can output a fair bit more than 750w too.








Also, the 12v rail has 62a, plenty of power for 3x200w cards and 148w spare for ram and cpu, oh and a pendrive with BAMT linux.
You watercool your rigs man, that's not cost effective at all.


----------



## Hokies83

It's risky and stupid.

I've had a Gpu that could only pull 350 watts blow up a 600 watt psu.

And I can tell you un monitored it would have burned my house down i had to throw water on my wall.

Mining rigs even more so then gaming rigs need the extra gap to allow for safety.

Gaming your there at your pc mining you are not.

Not worth saving 50 bucks risking your safety and the safety of others.

And me buying. Water cooling with miningg profits is my own concern.

I am also a firm believer of a electronic device draws less power being ran much cooler then it does running hotter... So in the longg run the water cooling returns its investment.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No, 1.1v 7950 draws 190w or less...oced to 1000/1500mhz.
> For dedicated miners you use the bare minimum, *after all you're after profit.* That psu won't blow up, it can output a fair bit more than 750w too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the 12v rail has 62a, plenty of power for 3x200w cards and 148w spare for ram and cpu, oh and a pendrive with BAMT linux.
> You watercool your rigs man, that's not cost effective at all.


But if you take it safe and spend an extra $20-$50 on a PSU that is going to be guaranteed safe you're saving yourself the potential hassle of going through insurance claims of a burnt down house, and also losing whatever was in your house when it started on fire.

Personally I'd rather be safe and spend the extra bit of money for a safer system.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Till it blows up.
> 
> 3 7950s can pull 1000 watts by themselves let alone the rest of the system.
> 
> I pull almost 1100 watts with my system... Or I'd have 4 7950s not 3 .
> 
> I would not suggggest a risky psu tyo somebody a minimum of 1000 watts and 80 amps on the 12 v rail or your playing with fire.
> 
> This is the instance better safe then sorry cannot be stressed more.... Most people do not monitor there systems while mining... Or like me i leave them mining some times 20 hrs plus with out checking on them.
> 
> Going with not enough amps and the psu explodes and causes a house fire while ur away is 110% not worth saving 50$ ..
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of this enough... Not only for your safety but the safety of your family and your neighbors .... Spend the extra 50 bucks.


7950's shouldn't use that much. Are you measuring that between the wall and the p/s? That will always read higher, because the p/s draws more power than it provides to the system. Typically about 15% - 20% more if it's a decent p/s.

A single 7950, with a slight overclock at full load will use about 180 Watts. So three of those will be 540 Watts + the rest of the system. Which if everything else is idle, assume the remainder to be around 100 Watts, bringing us to 640Watts. Of course always add 20% as a safety margin, to avoid running the power supply at max all the time. So that's 768Watts. So that means a 750W p/s should probably be fine, as long as it's a good brand with good build quality. 800W might be a little better though.

As others have mentioned, pay attention to the rating of the 12v rail. Doesn't matter how much power the p/s can put out, if it can't put it where its needed.


----------



## Hokies83

A fully loaded 7950 pulls between 17 and 20 amps.

Not to mention spikes ripple etc.

The TX series is not the best.

And the most little get a AX 850.

I will not run more then 3 7950s on an AX 1200.

No amount of money or profits is worth risking the safety of my family.

Also running a psu near peak load can also lead to risks.

If im pulling 80 amps i want 100 amps.

Saving 50$ in the short term is just not worth it... And I will never understand why people risk it...

I bougght a used Antec true power Quattro 1200 watt psu for 120$.

Almost the same price as those risky small psu's the piece of mind and safety is always a top priority when running something fully loaded weeks at a time with long periods of being un monitored.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I understand your concern though, I personally will mine with 2 gpus once I get my new parts...but will replace my psu since I hate the cables it has, and go for a bigger unit for benching.
I was addressing the budget conscious miner, who's building a dedicated miner with my posts. I'd rather go with an xfx psu personally, or the ax1200







, whatever's good and single rail.


----------



## wedge

I've got a Seasonic X-1050, currently mining from 2 7950's. 2 more will be added once my riser's arrive in the mail. That p/s can handle a 5th card if I want it to. But that would be pushing it right to the limit. I can run 6 on my motherboard with using risers, but that would require a bigger p/s


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> whatever's good and single rail.


Single rail psu's are overrated (no pun intended).

It's just a convenience feature for the person building the system. It does nothing to improve the performance of the psu. In some cases it can hurt the overall performance/quality. Because it's easier for the manufacturer to make 4 high quality 20A rails, than it is to make a single 80A rail.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Single rail psu's are overrated (no pun intended).
> 
> It's just a convenience feature for the person building the system. It does nothing to improve the performance of the psu. In some cases it can hurt the overall performance/quality. Because it's easier for the manufacturer to make 4 high quality 20A rails, than it is to make a single 80A rail.


Coming from people who bench, single rail is a must when you're really pushing it. And I don't buy crappy psus anyway.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Thanks for the discussion on all sides. I've been looking for a $60 or less PSU that can support 2 cards really, I have 2 x 6950's at the moment (can only use 1 until I get a psu) but could be anything else in the future. I figured that XFX may be a bit shy for running 3 cards but wasn't sure.

It seems it could, but by the time I upgraded anything it would be old, and I might as well just buy a cheaper, solid psu now, and another psu later If I need anything extra.

The mining rig has a cheapo 650w Ultra unit on it now, no way I'm putting 2 cards on it lol. Probably realistically comparable to a good 400w unit as far as output...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not even comparable, since it may burn down either way...

Get a good psu asap! XFX are all seasonic inside, so can't go wrong.
Get 850w for 2 cards and regular usage, the 6950s draw 250w each, at stock.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not even comparable, since it may burn down either way...
> 
> Get a good psu asap! XFX are all seasonic inside, so can't go wrong.
> Get 850w for 2 cards and regular usage, the 6950s draw 250w each, at stock.


Yeah XFX, Seasonic, and *some* Rosewill PSU's are really good.

For example my HIVE 750W is a Rosewill but I've heard it's actually a really great PSU.


----------



## baritus

I hope you guys are enjoying the DGC price surge!


----------



## 77bigmac77

lol I love when people tell other people to take risks over the internet because it is very easy to sit in front if _your_ PC and claim that the _other person's_ PC will be just fine considering if it does create problems, well it's not really YOUR problem now is it? tough break, PC parts are prone to failure right?

yeah, I'd play it safe with the PSU, you know, the thing that affects *every single other piece of hardware* in your PC?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> lol I love when people tell other people to take risks over the internet because it is very easy to sit in front if _your_ PC and claim that the _other person's_ PC will be just fine considering if it does create problems, well it's not really YOUR problem now is it? tough break, PC parts are prone to failure right?
> 
> yeah, I'd play it safe with the PSU, you know, the thing that affects *every single other piece of hardware* in your PC?


You are being quite paranoid, and aggresive with that comment man...Do you think I'm dumb or something?
Did you calculate power draw of the components while mining?

I think smart people will understand and agree with the points I made.

@Baritus: Don't have any more DGC


----------



## 77bigmac77

I'm just saying, you could have worded it slightly different than how you did, something like

"while there is never a 100% chance of anything, you are most likely going to be ok using that PSU with that setup"

instead of just insulting a guy for not knowing how to calculate the exact wattage draw of his system under full load (because I did that the first time I ever installed CGMiner, who doesn't?)

also, coming from a guy who couldn't even explain what Thread Concurrency was, I think smart people started skimming your posts a while ago

but im not here to talk trash, that's what bitcointalk is for

plus I just got my 7950 today, if my car didnt need a new water pump I'd almost be excited lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> I'm just saying, you could have worded it slightly different than how you did, something like
> 
> "while there is never a 100% chance of anything, you are most likely going to be ok using that PSU with that setup"
> 
> instead of just insulting a guy for not knowing how to calculate the exact wattage draw of his system under full load (because I did that the first time I ever installed CGMiner, who doesn't?)
> 
> also, coming from a guy who couldn't even explain what Thread Concurrency was, I think smart people started skimming your posts a while ago
> 
> but im not here to talk trash, that's what bitcointalk is for
> 
> plus I just got my 7950 today, if my car didnt need a new water pump I'd almost be excited lol


Ok, whatever man...you clearly don't know me, and that's fine...take it easy, chill.
I said a good 750 psu can handle a 3 card mining righ with undervolted 7950s, and that is in fact correct.

Good luck with your card.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Nobody was trying to start anything with you and just FYI since im not sure how they do things in Argentina but calling someone you don't know personally a ***** is usually not the best way to come across

and generally is followed by a _"you don't know me"_ at some point in the following conversation

but seriously I don't care at all man, I'd be lying if I said I truly did

I just come here for mining talk, not to hold hands

but there's no need to be dicks either

take it easy


----------



## ivanlabrie

You don't exactly flatter me saying you'll ignore my posts...specially since 70% of the advice in this thread came from me.

Problem with text is you don't really know how the other intended his post to sound/come accross.


----------



## 77bigmac77

well if that were really the case about the 70% number and all that, you are having quite the mid-thread crisis right now.

I could be a loser and continue this pointless back and forth but im actually trying to tweak my 7950 atm and unfortunately the two people who gave me good advice in the past are not online at the moment

but im sure there's 69% of readers somewhere out there for you to call names and such


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think you have quite the attitude man...that keyboard warrior thing is getting old.
I don't know what your problem with me is but I'm done with you. Ignore list.


----------



## cam51037

Can we like stop the arguments here and get back on topic? I know I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Of course...anyone mining primecoin? I know I am.
Using virtual cloud servers, getting 44 primespersec on each instance (two so far)

Guide: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=336.0
http://www.retailmenot.com/s/digitalocean


----------



## Carniflex

So ... I take that CPU mining is sort of worth it for the scrypt stuff ? minerd, for example ?

I got mine working after playing around with it a little on multipool.in but it seems I'm kinda getting low hash rates with it. About 56 Kh/s or so with 7 threads (i7-3820 @ 4.5 GHz) in comparison a AMD 6770 (900/1275) drags in about 136 Kh/s and 7950 (1125/1405) about 290 Kh/s (intensity 11, as anything higher ggets me HW errors). Is there anything I can do to optimize the settings for CPU? Also - it seems to me the hyper-threading is not helping a lot, as I get about the same hash rate with 7 threads as I do with 4 threads. The scrypt is mostly floating point load I take it ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> So ... I take that CPU mining is sort of worth it for the scrypt stuff ? minerd, for example ?
> 
> I got mine working after playing around with it a little on multipool.in but it seems I'm kinda getting low hash rates with it. About 56 Kh/s or so with 7 threads (i7-3820 @ 4.5 GHz) in comparison a AMD 6770 (900/1275) drags in about 136 Kh/s and 7950 (1125/1405) about 290 Kh/s (intensity 11, as anything higher ggets me HW errors). Is there anything I can do to optimize the settings for CPU? Also - it seems to me the hyper-threading is not helping a lot, as I get about the same hash rate with 7 threads as I do with 4 threads. The scrypt is mostly floating point load I take it ?


Cpu is only worth it if you mine yacoin, or primecoin atm.

You need to play with your 7950, should be netting you 600kh/s+...
Try guiminer for a quick jumpstart, use the 7950 high usage setting and see how that goes.

Download primecoin wallet and start cpu mining it with your i7.
Google primecoin wallet, and download the windows installer.
Then start it, encrypt with a password, and go to help_debug window_console. Then type setgenerate true -1 and hit enter.
After that you can type getmininginfo there to see how you're doing.
Eventually you'll get a few payments in your wallet.


----------



## 77bigmac77

when I first heard about Litecoin I would use a 2500k to get 40 kh/s and that was enough to get a coin a day actually

as for what happened to all those coins, well, I bought my momma a car....and spent the rest on PCP


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baritus*
> 
> I hope you guys are enjoying the DGC price surge!


Must...hoard...more!


----------



## Carniflex

Primecoin sounds interesting. As its integer based then newer AMD CPU's should have certain advantage in here as they have only 4 floating point units but full 8 integer units. I like the supposed scientific value of the primecoin as well. Sort of like [email protected] and as a bonus you kinda get some digital points as well which you can hoard. Also - algorithms with integers are going to be (probably) substantially more inefficient on GPU's than they are with floating points unless particularly clever mapping is used.

At first glance, however, I fail to see any way to download that wallet and start digging it. Found it. Only 32 bit client available ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Primecoin sounds interesting. As its integer based then newer AMD CPU's should have certain advantage in here as they have only 4 floating point units but full 8 integer units. I like the supposed scientific value of the primecoin as well. Sort of like [email protected] and as a bonus you kinda get some digital points as well which you can hoard. Also - algorithms with integers are going to be (probably) substantially more inefficient on GPU's than they are with floating points unless particularly clever mapping is used.
> 
> At first glance, however, I fail to see any way to download that wallet and start digging it. Found it. Only 32 bit client available ?


Yeah, you have to recompile it and optimize it for AVX for max performance...doable on linux, and harder on win.


----------



## Carniflex

Sooo .. for primecoin - what "primespersec" number is considered reasonable performance and what can I do to increase it ? Or is it still too fresh and too beta for that ? Is there pool mining going for that or its strictly solo lottery for now ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Depends...per the original dev, primespersec measurement is just for fun at this point, it fluctuates a lot and it's not an accurate measurement of performance.
Blocks found per day are more important.


----------



## Carniflex

Is there any universal wallets which can hold bitcoin and the alt-coins or is the only way for keeping track of your score to have a separate program for each currency? I mean other than some web based stuff (if there even exist anything like that web based).

Primecoin seems to be sort of slow thing btw, after 3h or so I still have nothing in my wallet. So - no pools running it atm I take ? I would kinda like to get something with reasonably high probability even if I don't leave it running for days (or months) in row for the statistics to do its thing.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Of course...anyone mining primecoin? I know I am.
> Using virtual cloud servers, getting 44 primespersec on each instance (two so far)
> 
> Guide: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=336.0
> http://www.retailmenot.com/s/digitalocean


I'm having the worst luck with these. I've been going 18 hours now and still no coin.









There is a thread somewhere where a guy claims he did some coding and is getting 1000 primespersec

Seems to be highly inefficient or something. Sometimes laptops are doing better than i7's.

Hell I just checked mine and it's telling me I'm doing 97 on an AMD chip when others are telling me they're doing 50's or 60's on an i7.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Is there any universal wallets which can hold bitcoin and the alt-coins or is the only way for keeping track of your score to have a separate program for each currency? I mean other than some web based stuff (if there even exist anything like that web based).
> 
> Primecoin seems to be sort of slow thing btw, after 3h or so I still have nothing in my wallet. So - no pools running it atm I take ? I would kinda like to get something with reasonably high probability even if I don't leave it running for days (or months) in row for the statistics to do its thing.


I mine FTC on my gpu, since there are TONS of 20btc+ buy orders at the highest price...good idea for dumping coins you mine instantly.
If you go for say, fastcoin or infinitecoin or whatever crap coin is at the top of coinchoose the multipooler's with mining farms will beat you at dumping fast and by the time you have a decent amount to sell price is way down what made it be at the top of the profitability ranks.

Check market cap here: coinmarketcap.com
Then check buy orders at btc-e.com and other exchanges. Strong buy support = good mining/dumping opportunities for us small time miners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm having the worst luck with these. I've been going 18 hours now and still no coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a thread somewhere where a guy claims he did some coding and is getting 1000 primespersec
> 
> Seems to be highly inefficient or something. Sometimes laptops are doing better than i7's.
> 
> Hell I just checked mine and it's telling me I'm doing 97 on an AMD chip when others are telling me they're doing 50's or 60's on an i7.


I'm doing 13-24 per core, on a cloud server that uses i7 3930k's at stock. (or something similar) SB at 3ghz or so...
Have two of those instances mining away for 16hs and nothing yet.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey guys, I added a 5670 in to my PC to mine alongside my 670, it's mining at a rate of about 83mh/s but it's not getting any accepted shares? I'm using the flags -v -w128


----------



## zulk

Sorry for going OT but what would be good mining hardware to invest in since the difficulty has gone sky high, is gpu mining even profitable anymore?

Btw are asic miners available yet?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey guys, I added a 5670 in to my PC to mine alongside my 670, it's mining at a rate of about 83mh/s but it's not getting any accepted shares? I'm using the flags -v -w128


What coin are you mining?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What coin are you mining?


BTC, with GUIminer


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> BTC, with GUIminer


Hmmm, are the drivers for the 5670 installed?

I think I had this problem with GUIMiner before so I just switched to CGMiner and it worked fine. CGMiner might look more confusing but I like it more than GUIMiner now.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hmmm, are the drivers for the 5670 installed?
> 
> I think I had this problem with GUIMiner before so I just switched to CGMiner and it worked fine. CGMiner might look more confusing but I like it more than GUIMiner now.


Yeah drivers are there, like I said, it looks like its mining at about 83mh/s, but it's not getting any accepted shares. I've tried with and without the flags too


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Yeah drivers are there, like I said, it looks like its mining at about 83mh/s, but it's not getting any accepted shares. I've tried with and without the flags too


Well do you want to try CGMiner?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well do you want to try CGMiner?


Yeah I could give it a go I suppose, is it similar to GUIminer?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Sorry for going OT but what would be good mining hardware to invest in since the difficulty has gone sky high, is gpu mining even profitable anymore?
> 
> Btw are asic miners available yet?


Gpu mining is extremely profitable.

Just do not mine btc.. You have to mine alt coins and watch the market.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey guys, I added a 5670 in to my PC to mine alongside my 670, it's mining at a rate of about 83mh/s but it's not getting any accepted shares? I'm using the flags -v -w128


That's cause difficulty is too high for your poor cards.
Try mining feathercoin or digitalcoin. Check the op for more details.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Sorry for going OT but what would be good mining hardware to invest in since the difficulty has gone sky high, is gpu mining even profitable anymore?
> 
> Btw are asic miners available yet?


No one is selling asic miners like gpus, cause they want to mine with them before selling them, who would sell a goldmine?
Better wait a bit while difficulty rises and then sell, or sell for super inflated prices like asicminer does. Those guys do sell stuff with very little delay, they are now launching a new 10gh/s unit for 18btc or something like that. They are based in China, and their founder friedcat is a well known member of bitcointalk forums. Do some research and maybe you can get some mining contracts or gear from them if you want.
Although the price is steep you'll get your ROI with them, although much higher entrance price compared to gpus.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Is there any universal wallets which can hold bitcoin and the alt-coins or is the only way for keeping track of your score to have a separate program for each currency? I mean other than some web based stuff (if there even exist anything like that web based).
> 
> Primecoin seems to be sort of slow thing btw, after 3h or so I still have nothing in my wallet. So - no pools running it atm I take ? I would kinda like to get something with reasonably high probability even if I don't leave it running for days (or months) in row for the statistics to do its thing.


Yep, https://wallet.epools.org/ It doesn't do ALL of them, but does several popular ones.


----------



## Hokies83

Multipool.in is down for upgrades it seems.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Multipool.in is down for upgrades it seems.


Let's hope.







Hope the server op didn't shut it down and run off with the funds like with LTC-Wallet.com.


----------



## ivanlabrie

There are new miner optimizations out for primecoin, but no pre compiled windows files.
If you know how to compile in linux you can try it out. Haven't figured out how to interpret the linux guy talk over at bitcointalk...They make it so cryptic for the common folk.









https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=253662.0


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> There are new miner optimizations out for primecoin, but no pre compiled windows files.
> If you know how to compile in linux you can try it out. Haven't figured out how to interpret the linux guy talk over at bitcointalk...They make it so cryptic for the common folk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=253662.0


I've been thinking about setting up a Linux VM just for this but been too lazy. This may give me the nudge needed.


----------



## zulk

Why can't us guys at ocn start making our own ASIC machines







lol

Thanks for the reply though, so I guess its best to just mine litecoins and wait for their value to rise up :S ?


----------



## Hokies83

We can buttery fly labs is just selling the bare asic chips but you have to buy a bunch of them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> We can buttery fly labs is just selling the bare asic chips but you have to buy a bunch of them.


Yup, we could set up big group buy oders of the btcguild usb asics for example, they are rather cheap atm and half decent since they ship fast.
With low btc pricing they are ok-ish.

As for proper asics, we can make a kncminer groupbuy, or get avalon chips (they ship faster than bfl) and klondike boards to make 4375mh/s asic miners for "cheap".
We would need someone experienced with electronics to assemble those for us, but it can be arranged.

Thoughts?


----------



## Krusher33

I think discussions of group buys of any sort has to be done outside OCN?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, we could set up big group buy oders of the btcguild usb asics for example, they are rather cheap atm and half decent since they ship fast.
> With low btc pricing they are ok-ish.
> 
> As for proper asics, we can make a kncminer groupbuy, or get avalon chips (they ship faster than bfl) and klondike boards to make 4375mh/s asic miners for "cheap".
> We would need someone experienced with electronics to assemble those for us, but it can be arranged.
> 
> Thoughts?


Yeah but if we buy KnC, by the time it gets to the person who's planned it all, the difficulty will be skyhigh.

IMO I think people should be looking to invest in other currencies, bitcoin is pretty much too difficult to get into now. I know if I was to invest $500 or $1000 into mining today it would be graphics cards, they can mine ANY currency, and some currencies right now are 3-4x as profitable as mining bitcoins. That's what makes me kind of facepalm when other people are so stubborn to stick with bitcoin mining, they could be making much more with other currencies, but hey, at least it doesn't drive another currency's difficult sky high like bitcoin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think discussions of group buys of any sort has to be done outside OCN?


If you check, there have been scythe gentle typhoon group buys in the past,here.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you check, there have been scythe gentle typhoon group buys in the past,here.


pretty sure that fiasco is the reason that OCN has stated no more group buys

Here under section 3
http://www.overclock.net/t/60879/for-sale-wanted-section-rules-updated-30-nov-2012/0_100


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Btw are asic miners available yet?


That depends on your definition of "available".


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think discussions of group buys of any sort has to be done outside OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> If you check, there have been scythe gentle typhoon group buys in the past,here.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you check, there have been scythe gentle typhoon group buys in the past,here.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure that fiasco is the reason that OCN has stated no more group buys
> 
> Here under section 3
> http://www.overclock.net/t/60879/for-sale-wanted-section-rules-updated-30-nov-2012/0_100
Click to expand...

Yup, that's the reason why no more group buys here.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> We can *buttery fly labs* is just selling the bare asic chips but you have to buy a bunch of them.


I'd stay away from that sideshow


----------



## Hokies83

I have 2 units ordered from them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You will get them, eventually...hopefully before the end of the year.

Primecoin optimized wallet for mining: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gba0tqw01qbvzlk/windows-qt.zip

Open it, go to help, debug window, console. Type setgenerate true -1 and hit enter.
Have fun!


----------



## Krusher33

Is that the official one from the developer?


----------



## cam51037

Hey guys so multipool.in is down basically infinitely now? Or just temporarily?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hey guys so multipool.in is down basically infinitely now? Or just temporarily?


It's up for me. My stuff is running atm. You using the new ports ? (7777)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> It's up for me. My stuff is running atm. You using the new ports ? (7777)


Oh I didn't know about the new ports, I just have seen the site has been down for like 2 or 3 days already.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh I didn't know about the new ports, I just have seen the site has been down for like 2 or 3 days already.


I'm sure it was also down for some duration somewhere over the past few days as when I take a look at the website at https://www.multipool.in/index.php I notice that they now have also EU servers up while previously they had only the US ones present. The ports for specific projects seems to have remained also same as few days back tho.

Edit: it seems to work for me only when I use multipool.in:7777 but something fails when I use the officially suggested pool1.eu.multipool.in:7777 - so if you are using pool1 then try just multipool.in perhaps.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I'm sure it was also down for some duration somewhere over the past few days as when I take a look at the website at https://www.multipool.in/index.php I notice that they now have also EU servers up while previously they had only the US ones present. The ports for specific projects seems to have remained also same as few days back tho.
> 
> Edit: it seems to work for me only when I use multipool.in:7777 but something fails when I use the officially suggested pool1.eu.multipool.in:7777 - so if you are using pool1 then try just multipool.in perhaps.


Thanks for that link and holy cow! Phenixcoin is 8x as profitable as bitcoins right now! With my setup I could be making like $13 a day with it. Although it's temporary, I've switched all my workers to mine Phenixcoin now.









Edit: Don't mine Phenixcoin right now people, there are no exchanges to trade them in at this time. If you're like me to do a mine and dump method, this is not the coin to mine, unless you're interested in gambling them all. (that's literally all you can do with them)


----------



## bluestang

Can't you trade/exchange them to BTC on Cryptsy?


----------



## bluestang

@77bigmac77,

Did you ever get that Sapphire 7950 up and running? Very curious on how that card is oc'ing/performing for it's price tag.


----------



## 77bigmac77

I did get it up and running, haven't gotten more than 590 Kh/s with it so far, but I haven't had much time to tweak it yet as I've had to work a lot over the past couple days and kept it at a stable clock rate than trying to push it and crashing the PC while I was gone.

As far as the card itself, I gotta say it's not exactly the ideal model IMO. It has to run at over 3500rpm nonstop just to keep the GPU under 80C at 20 Intensity. My house is also really warm right now (like 79F), so that certainly plays a factor in it, and I will have to see how it performs under more favorable ambient temps.

All I know is the XFX 7870 I got feels much more well made and if I had to go back in time I would have read up more on the specific card model and it's mining capabilities. It is not a bad card, it just seems to run slightly hotter than most other ones, and that comes back to the cooling technology it uses, which you can tell via one glance that it is not the latest and greatest


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Can't you trade/exchange them to BTC on Cryptsy?


Thanks for the advice! I didn't notice they traded them. Ignore my last post everybody!


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> I did get it up and running, haven't gotten more than 590 Kh/s with it so far, but I haven't had much time to tweak it yet as I've had to work a lot over the past couple days and kept it at a stable clock rate than trying to push it and crashing the PC while I was gone.
> 
> As far as the card itself, I gotta say it's not exactly the ideal model IMO. It has to run at over 3500rpm nonstop just to keep the GPU under 80C at 20 Intensity. My house is also really warm right now (like 79F), so that certainly plays a factor in it, and I will have to see how it performs under more favorable ambient temps.
> 
> All I know is the XFX 7870 I got feels much more well made and if I had to go back in time I would have read up more on the specific card model and it's mining capabilities. It is not a bad card, it just seems to run slightly hotter than most other ones, and that comes back to the cooling technology it uses, which you can tell via one glance that it is not the latest and greatest


I had their 1GB version of the 7850 with that same DualX cooling tech on it and I ran fans 70% and it seemed very quiet. How loud is this one? Also, what clocks are you running at, just stock for now? And any idea on ASIC value from GPU-Z? Was/still hoping this card turns our alright.


----------



## Krusher33

So, I tried that primecoin windows QT version from the dropbox after I did a virus check on it and the primecoin in a ubuntu vm on same pc.

Windows version 1200-1400 primepersec
Linux VM 1800-2100 primepersec


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is that the official one from the developer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So, I tried that primecoin windows QT version from the dropbox after I did a virus check on it and the primecoin in a ubuntu vm on same pc.
> 
> Windows version 1200-1400 primepersec
> Linux VM 1800-2100 primepersec


There are new ones out, a bit faster.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6dwcc5p1koj86vz/release5.zip - for AVX stuff (3770k, bulldozer)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qhafd9cdfts6090/release6_tuned_for_i686.zip - for sse3 folks (phenom, older core i series)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q7w4fosqjyqydff/release8_x86-64.zip - for old school cpus

Extract contents inside program files (x86)/primecoin/ and replace your last wallet (or create a new primecoin folder somewhere else if you never installed it before)

Exchange: http://www.coins-e.com/exchange/XPM_LTC/ and mcxnow.com


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is that the official one from the developer?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So, I tried that primecoin windows QT version from the dropbox after I did a virus check on it and the primecoin in a ubuntu vm on same pc.
> 
> Windows version 1200-1400 primepersec
> Linux VM 1800-2100 primepersec
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are new ones out, a bit faster.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6dwcc5p1koj86vz/release5.zip - for AVX stuff (3770k, bulldozer)
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qhafd9cdfts6090/release6_tuned_for_i686.zip - for sse3 folks (phenom, older core i series)
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q7w4fosqjyqydff/release8_x86-64.zip - for old school cpus
> 
> Extract contents inside program files (x86)/primecoin/ and replace your last wallet (or create a new primecoin folder somewhere else if you never installed it before)
> 
> Exchange: http://www.coins-e.com/exchange/XPM_LTC/ and mcxnow.com
Click to expand...

Mine seems to have peaked at 1366. Linux VM still seems best for me. I just realized I tried wrong one. I'm assuming they think bulldozer = piledriver?

Not much difference. Instead of 1200-1300, I'm seeing it being more stabilized and going between 1340 and 1390.

I'm sticking to the ubuntu VM.

Did you try the GPU one yet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Mine seems to have peaked at 1366. Linux VM still seems best for me. I just realized I tried wrong one. I'm assuming they think bulldozer = piledriver?
> 
> Not much difference. Instead of 1200-1300, I'm seeing it being more stabilized and going between 1340 and 1390.
> 
> I'm sticking to the ubuntu VM.
> 
> Did you try the GPU one yet?


What gpu miner? bfgminer? No gpu yet, that I know of.


----------



## Hokies83

Just dumped my 4000 DGC at 310% btc profit for almost 3 btc.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Just dumped my 4000 DGC at 310% btc profit for almost 3 btc.


Mo money mo money!

Drinks on Hokie tonight!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Mo money mo money!
> 
> Drinks on Hokie tonight!


Sell or trade that 760 for a 7950 and you could use mining profits to buy another 760 in afew months.

The 3 btc gain is nothing.... What I get on the up coming LTC sky rocket is the big number lol.

I have 15 btc atm.... When they go back up to 130$ plus they will be sold.

Im looking to make 4000$ to 21000$ from my LTC.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Sell or trade that 760 for a 7950 and you could use mining profits to buy another 760 in afew months.
> 
> The 3 btc gain is nothing.... What I get on the up coming LTC sky rocket is the big number lol.
> 
> I have 15 btc atm.... When they go back up to 130$ plus they will be sold.
> 
> Im looking to make 4000$ to 21000$ from my LTC.


Hokies - How many dedicated mining rigs u have?


----------



## Hokies83

That only mine that never do anything else?

4 i have another that mines but i also game and watch movies.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> I had their 1GB version of the 7850 with that same DualX cooling tech on it and I ran fans 70% and it seemed very quiet. How loud is this one? Also, what clocks are you running at, just stock for now? And any idea on ASIC value from GPU-Z? Was/still hoping this card turns our alright.


it is pretty loud IMO, but im also rewiring my case and never mining without the AC on again haha. I don't think it is so much the cards fault as just those specific circumstances. I was able to get around 580 K/hs at a stable fashion but I also didnt mess with the voltages. I just found out the way to unlock the voltage modifier is to push in this little blue button with the Sapphire logo on it near the front of the card. it will start glowing blue and I guess that is the key to unlocking it. I will let you know tonight what kind of temp differences I get in a more controlled environment.

I'm wondering if there is a low intensity setting that is desirable for 7950s in general though? On my 7870 the highest hash rates I get are all at I 12, so im not sure if the different architecture translates to different optimal settings but I always liked that about the 7870, you could use the computer like nothing was even running on it, short of watching full screen hi-res movies and playing games I could do more or less whatever I needed to without losing Kh/s. Of course I'm sure there are superior hash rates to be had with different settings but I also suspect card models play a larger role in that then we would desire (or you might actually like that if you have a serious farm going, all the same brands).


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I finally managed to find some time to get my system mining LTC, and with a CUDAminer


----------



## Hokies83

Is your power free? I donno if 170 kh/s is making much more then the power bill.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Is your power free? I donno if 170 kh/s is making much more then the power bill.


Well I live at home, so it basically is free to me lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> it is pretty loud IMO, but im also rewiring my case and never mining without the AC on again haha. I don't think it is so much the cards fault as just those specific circumstances. I was able to get around 580 K/hs at a stable fashion but I also didnt mess with the voltages. I just found out the way to unlock the voltage modifier is to push in this little blue button with the Sapphire logo on it near the front of the card. it will start glowing blue and I guess that is the key to unlocking it. I will let you know tonight what kind of temp differences I get in a more controlled environment.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is a low intensity setting that is desirable for 7950s in general though? On my 7870 the highest hash rates I get are all at I 12, so im not sure if the different architecture translates to different optimal settings but I always liked that about the 7870, you could use the computer like nothing was even running on it, short of watching full screen hi-res movies and playing games I could do more or less whatever I needed to without losing Kh/s. Of course I'm sure there are superior hash rates to be had with different settings but I also suspect card models play a larger role in that then we would desire (or you might actually like that if you have a serious farm going, all the same brands).


Try -i 13 and -g2...see how that goes with whatever tc value, 8192 works 99% of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Well I live at home, so it basically is free to me lol


Livin the good life


----------



## Hokies83

Ya free power rocks lol.

Man if u could add a 7950 in there some where you would be rocking.


----------



## Hokies83

Ivan u have alot of Cuda miner info do you not?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ivan u have alot of Cuda miner info do you not?


Nope, not really, I posted my findings a few pages back.
How are you doing primecoin wise?
It's a gold mine xD


----------



## Krusher33

Finally found my 2nd block.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> I just found out the way to unlock the voltage modifier is to push in this little blue button with the Sapphire logo on it near the front of the card. it will start glowing blue and I guess that is the key to unlocking it.


correction, you need to install the TriXX software to change the voltage. I'm sure there is another way, but that was the easiest for me.


Spoiler: with the boost button on and no manual OC









going to play around with some settings for a little bit tonight and see what it looks like come morning time.


----------



## burksdb

woot just picked up my 5th 7950


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> woot just picked up my 5th 7950


----------



## ivanlabrie

Digital ocean cloud servers are nice, hope they continue to give good results with primecoin...their service might be good long term.
I'm using 5 dual core instances atm, and for the money you get great hashing power.


----------



## bluestang

I know when using -I 13 -g2 on my 7950 that my system is still very usable, but if I get a 7970 and run it at it's recommended -i13 -g2 as well is it just as responsive or is there lag that makes it unusable?


----------



## Krusher33

Primecoin's new windows release #17 yielded me an extra 100pps but still not as good as the miner in ubuntu vm. Still short by 3-500 pps.

And it's still about 5-8c hotter for some weird reason.


----------



## cam51037

Hey primecoin miners, not sure if you've seen this thread before but it looks interesting: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=252944.0

Even though it costs $5 a month, how much do you think it would generate in profit?


----------



## jbmayes2000

Only having 1 (soon to be 2) 7950's, should I be stickign to LTC or moving to DGC? Can someone explain in layman terms on how to know which one of those is most profitable at a given point?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Can someone explain in layman terms on how to know which one of those is most profitable at a given point?


If you mean mine and dump right away, you'll have to average out your hashrate to calculate how much LTC or DGC you'll get per day. Then factor in the conversion of LTC/DGC to BTC or USD.

Simple formula is:
Coins per day * ratio to BTC or USD.

That is for a immediate dumping.

Long term profitability is much harder to predict, especially for when a price spike will occur. At this moment, DGC is easier to mine than LTC, and it's price is going up (rumors of going on BTC-e). LTC's price will probably go up once it becomes open for trade on MtGox, but no one knows when it will happen. Bear in mind that these are prediction.


----------



## bluestang

Got RMA approval from Gigabyte to send my 7950 back.








Won't mine at stock settings







...let's hope when I get one back in 2 weeks it will better.
If not, I'm selling it and buy 2x 7850 1GB cards that I know can do at least 375 each.


----------



## Hokies83

Gigabyte sent me an email saying there contacting UPS about my damage claim.

That was Monday nothing since...

I bet this will take the better part of 3 months...

By that time i better get a 9950 lol.


----------



## bluestang

Did you just send the card only back with nothing else that came with it? Or did you send in the original retail box with it? Their RMA instructions aren't very good.


----------



## Darklyric

Hey guys new to the mining and was wondering if i should use my 8350 rig or get a cheapo am3+**(with trifire) board and the cheapest cpu for all around mining?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Did you just send the card only back with nothing else that came with it? Or did you send in the original retail box with it? Their RMA instructions aren't very good.


I used the inner box that it came in and put it in a USPS Med flat rate box.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey guys new to the mining and was wondering if i should use my 8350 rig or get a cheapo am3+**(with trifire) board and the cheapest cpu for all around mining?


Use what ever you like.


----------



## Darklyric

Thanks... i understand in btc a cpu need to be the cheapest you can get but i was planning on going the multipool route and was wondering if its even worth it to mine with a cpu too or just mine with the gpu since the hash so much better per watt(it seems like).


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Thanks... i understand in btc a cpu need to be the cheapest you can get but i was planning on going the multipool route and was wondering if its even worth it to mine with a cpu too or just mine with the gpu since the hash so much better per watt(it seems like).


I'm mining on my sig rig. Primecoin on the CPU and Worldcoin/Digitalcoin on my GPU.


----------



## Darklyric

I guess i didnt think about splitting them to different mining pools. Is the cpu profitable since its not the most efficient? Also im going to sell my 7870 and pick up 2x7950s (have some refund money to spend @newegg and buddy want to xfire my 7870 so its already not much out of pocket. What should i be mining on the gpu? Also do you oc(cpu/gpu) since there is a point of diminishing returns on extra hash and extra wattage after a certain point?

Also thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## ivanlabrie

There are some detailed guides posted here.

In a nutshell, search the thread for cgminer config, I'll give you some tips:

-Mine with dual 7950s, undervolt to 1.1v, run 1000mhz core with 1500mhz mem, use high usage guiminer preset
-Use the 8350 for primecoin if you have it already... grab this wallet, execute it, then go to help, debug window, console and type setgenerate true 8, hit enter and relax.
-Mine digitalcoin/litecoin/feathercoin/phenixcoin whatever is most profitable at coinchoose.com, but also look at the amount of buy orders at mcxnow.com, cryptsy.com and btc-e.com to choose. You want a coin that has decent buy support to mine long-ish term.


----------



## Krusher33

The primecoin is really based on luck. We're not seeing any scalable performance between different processors. That said, when you do find one, they're selling pretty high atm. But dropping. Who knows how low it'll drop to and who knows if it'll go up. There are a lot of theories floating around and you'll have to judge for yourself.

The easiest solution to mining on the GPU for multiple coins is to join multipool.in. Personally I like researching each day and mining a coin for a day or more. I use sites like coinchoose.com or coinwarz.com to see what's profitable or has some crazy low difficulty and sometimes compare coins on coinmarketcap.com. Sometimes I go by word of mouth or hear about a new coin with promise. Like last week I heard about CopperLark and decided to mine it for awhile. While it was fun and interesting because of the sha3 and Russians were buying them like crazy right away... they're no longer any buy support for them this week or at least it seems that way. So I'll be switch back to one of the scrypt coins soon.

Best thing to do is mine one with a low difficulty and has a strong buy support like ivan says. Even if it's low in profitability... the buy support means it could rise back up. Check out cryptocoincharts.com for history of each of the coins.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> There are some detailed guides posted here.
> 
> In a nutshell, search the thread for cgminer config, I'll give you some tips:
> 
> -Mine with dual 7950s, undervolt to 1.1v, run 1000mhz core with 1500mhz mem, use high usage guiminer preset
> -Use the 8350 for primecoin if you have it already... grab this wallet, execute it, then go to help, debug window, console and type setgenerate true 8, hit enter and relax.
> -Mine digitalcoin/litecoin/feathercoin/phenixcoin whatever is most profitable at coinchoose.com, but also look at the amount of buy orders at mcxnow.com, cryptsy.com and btc-e.com to choose. You want a coin that has decent buy support to mine long-ish term.


Do you undervolt using cgminer? I have in my batch file --gpu-vddc 1.100 but cgminer reports 1.25 V core voltage. Using MSI Afterburner cgminer still reports 1.25 V. Is this normal?


----------



## Darklyric

Thanks both of you for the support and i get it now and totally not worth setting up a specific rig for it until later on down the road... one more question should i be mining in pools or solo?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Do you undervolt using cgminer? I have in my batch file --gpu-vddc 1.100 but cgminer reports 1.25 V core voltage. Using MSI Afterburner cgminer still reports 1.25 V. Is this normal?


That means locked voltage card, probably a ghz/boost ed.
You need to do a bios flash to unlock it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Thanks both of you for the support and i get it now and totally not worth setting up a specific rig for it until later on down the road... one more question should i be mining in pools or solo?


Always mine in pools, solo is for guys with say 4x7950s or more, and only for new and small coins...


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That means locked voltage card, probably a ghz/boost ed.
> You need to do a bios flash to unlock it.


Nope card is voltage unlocked and reports fine in Afterburner when running other apps. Cgminer reports 1.25 V no matter what voltage I put in.


----------



## bluestang

Hey bigmac, what's the latest on getting that $270 Sapphire 7950 close to 650 kh/s? I really want to pick 2 of those up, but I'm a little hesitant.


----------



## bluestang

Cryptsy just added PrimeCoin to BTC.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Hey bigmac, what's the latest on getting that $270 Sapphire 7950 close to 650 kh/s? I really want to pick 2 of those up, but I'm a little hesitant.


which one you looking at the flex or the vapor-x? im looking for 2 as well


----------



## bluestang

The 100352-3L here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Nope card is voltage unlocked and reports fine in Afterburner when running other apps. Cgminer reports 1.25 V no matter what voltage I put in.


Then you didn't install a separate SDK with catalyst, try 2.7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> The 100352-3L here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


3L is a bit meh, cheapish non ref pcb...I'd reccomend either Gigabyte 7950 wf3 or Msi Twin Forzr 7950.
(the best is still ref 7970 pcb card with wc but it gets pricey, or noisy on air)


----------



## Carniflex

Seems my cgminer no longer works with multipool.in after I added the third GFX card (7870). It's kinda odd, just clears the command prompt screen. sits there for about 20 seconds and then just drops back to command line without any kind of error messages. When trying to open it from CGWatcher then its the same. I am using
Quote:


> --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.in:7777 -u username.1 -p password -l 13 --verbose -g 2 -I 11


where username and password are specific to my account so for here I have just replaced them with generic words instead. I have tried both cgminer 3.3.1 and 3.3.2 and both behave the same.

All kind of stuff might be to blame as I had to change some settings in BIOS to legacy mode from EFI to get the machine to boot with third card plugged in. The CPU miner works ok with the same settings basically so I suspect the error is on my side. For reference CPU miner settings.
Quote:


> E:\minerd -a scrypt -r 33 -t 6 -s 15 -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -O username.Cassword


Edit: Interestingly I can get it to work if I fire it up from command line for only one GPU and then add the remaining two GPU's manually from the menu. As soon as I try to fire it up for more than GPU's simultaneously its a no go.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Generally speaking, would I see better hashrates from overclocking the core or the memory?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Both are related, you need to hit a particular ratio...7970: 0.57, 7950: 0.6 (not 100% equal, changes between cards)
Example: 7950 - 900mhz core and 1500mhz mem, or sometimes 1000/1500.


----------



## Flying Toilet

i have a 6950 currently at 950/1325, getting 466 k/h. think i should push to 900/1500 instead?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I just picked up a 7970 and will probably pick up another one later on.

I am just getting into bitcoin mining and I am having some issues.

I am using Bitcoin Wallet and GUI miner. My Bitcoin wallet says that it is 19 weeks behind, and there is a little loading bar. I tried to start mining bit coins with the GUI miner, but it says there are connection problems. What the heck is going on????

If any of you could help, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I just picked up a 7970 and will probably pick up another one later on.
> 
> I am just getting into bitcoin mining and I am having some issues.
> 
> I am using Bitcoin Wallet and GUI miner. My Bitcoin wallet says that it is 19 weeks behind, and there is a little loading bar. I tried to start mining bit coins with the GUI miner, but it says there are connection problems. What the heck is going on????
> 
> If any of you could help, it would be greatly appreciated


Well your wallet it catching up with the network to determine the current difficulty.

As for GUIMiner, are you using the correct website and port for your pool? Are your username and password entered correctly?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> i have a 6950 currently at 950/1325, getting 466 k/h. think i should push to 900/1500 instead?


I would leave the clocks be, you're getting the max for a non-flashed 6950, more speed will only draw more power.
If you flash to 6970 or unlock shaders with stock bios you can get 500-525kh/s out of it with the same clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I just picked up a 7970 and will probably pick up another one later on.
> 
> I am just getting into bitcoin mining and I am having some issues.
> 
> I am using Bitcoin Wallet and GUI miner. My Bitcoin wallet says that it is 19 weeks behind, and there is a little loading bar. I tried to start mining bit coins with the GUI miner, but it says there are connection problems. What the heck is going on????
> 
> If any of you could help, it would be greatly appreciated


Hi!
Welcome








Don't mine bitcoins with gpu, not profitable anymore. Try to mine litecoin, feathercoin or something else.
I'd reccomend you try this pool: www.give-me-ftc.com and this one www.give-me-ltc.com
They have instructions to connect to their Vardiff port.

In a nutshell:

Open guiminer and copy my settings below but replace username and password for your worker name (should be your registered pool user and .1, like ivanlabrie.1 and password is x by default, yup the letter x)

Guiminer config for 7970:

Account config to receive coins in wallet: (download ftc and ltc wallet from their main sites, ltc.org and ftc.org)


Those two coins are a good way to start, check coinchoose.com to see which of the two has lower difficulty/is higher in the ranks to decide which to mine and when. Keep in mind the block reward is different and that ftc difficulty is much lower but so is price.
(to find out your litecoin and feathercoin's wallet address, run the wallet and hit 'receive coins', then left click your address and hit 'copy address'. Don't forget to go to settings 'encrypt wallet' to set a secure password!)

Good thing is lots of people buy those two coins with bitcoins at www.btc-e.com
Good luck!


----------



## Hokies83

Multi pool has not found an LTC block in 54 plus hours....

And my est payout is 1.6 LTC .. About 30% of what i should get with my hash rate on that pool...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Multi pool has not found an LTC block in 54 plus hours....
> 
> And my est payout is 1.6 LTC .. About 30% of what i should get with my hash rate on that pool...


I switched to WemineLTC, I was at netcodepool before but didn't really like it there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Multi pool has not found an LTC block in 54 plus hours....
> 
> And my est payout is 1.6 LTC .. About 30% of what i should get with my hash rate on that pool...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I switched to WemineLTC, I was at netcodepool before but didn't really like it there.


wemineltc or give-me-ltc, vardiff helps...much luckier pools.
I prefer gimme though, personally.

Mining FTC atm, low diff truncates ltc 'profitability' in the long/mid term.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I would leave the clocks be, you're getting the max for a non-flashed 6950, more speed will only draw more power.
> If you flash to 6970 or unlock shaders with stock bios you can get 500-525kh/s out of it with the same clocks.


You can get 500-525kh/s out of a 6970? I knew those Mining Comparison charts were crap!
You can get them new for ~$165 shipped. And with free power for 2 of them, that's a pretty good deal...no???


----------



## Flying Toilet

I think the 6000 series is the best price/performance cards on the market. The 7000 series are better power/performance cards


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> I think the 6000 series is the best price/performance cards on the market. The 7000 series are better power/performance cards


Yup, exactly!


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Hey bigmac, what's the latest on getting that $270 Sapphire 7950 close to 650 kh/s? I really want to pick 2 of those up, but I'm a little hesitant.


Sorry have been at work a lot the past few days. Haven't had the chance to do much testing on it and I like to keep it at something I know is stable when Im away so I haven't gotten any more than 575-580 Kh/s thus far and that was with

-i20 --thread-concurrency 24000 --auto-gpu --auto-fan --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-memclock 1250 --temp-target 78

while connected to the new we-mine-ltc stratum server. Rewiring my case dropped the temps by A LOT and it stays at 76-77 C with the fan only at a little below 2500 rpm and the ambient temperature being 25 C so I can most likely push it further.

The GPU-Z ASIC score was 63.2 %, which relative to both ends of the spectrum is both good and bad. I'm not sure how much that plays into the mining capabilities with litecoin but I guess it depends on what you wanted to do with it voltage wise


----------



## bluestang

Thanks and Happy Tweaking!


----------



## 77bigmac77

im not sure why but I get a pretty inconsistent hash rate at the moment. It will go up to about 610 Khs for 15-20 seconds, then go back down to about 560 for 15-20 seconds, then repeat the process with numbers around those two ranges repeatedly. It averages out to about 580-590 but I can't help but feel like if it can reach those upper ranges at all I could get it consistently there.

I'm dealing with the mining paradox of deciding whether to devote time away from mining with known good settings in order to discover the optimal settings and thusly losing coins (and the difficulty isnt getting any lower)

or

sticking with the settings I have now and only testing new settings briefly before I have to go out at which point I then go back to the current ones

Tomorrow is going to be filled with a lot of testing, going to try using the process described in the scrypt readme to find the optimal Engine clock / Mem clock on stock voltages and see the most I can eek out. Once I can find something stable there I will think about different voltages


----------



## burksdb

on my Sapphire 3l i'm running
1150/1550 @ 1.1v



and on my other cards that dont run as well i'm able to get 1050/1450 @ 1.1v pretty easily which puts me around 650 kh/s ea.

im still working on seeing if i can keep 650 kh/s with a lower core clock, but so far no go.. Also with the drops in kh/s are you running msi afterburner you should be able to see if the gpu usage is jumping. I had much better results with power tune @ 20+ with the option to disable power play selected.


----------



## 77bigmac77

I haven't installed Afterburner yet, I'm actually in the process of backing up everything on my current hard drive in order to wipe it tomorrow and start with a fresh OS install of W7 Prof 64 bit

I will try those settings tomorrow and let you know if they're just as effective or if you just won the silicon lottery

either way, much appreciated. Mining is different from OCing in that, _technically_, by spreading knowledge of the process and how to do it more efficiently, you are directly lowering (albeit a very minute amount) how effective _you_ will be able to mine coins. But by the same coin (no pun intended), you are helping raise the total network hash rate so in the long run the more knowledge spread the better in my book.

Also, on a somewhat unrelated note, does anyone own or know of someone personally who owns a Bitcoin ASIC yet? For all this talk about how they are going to revolutionize Bitcoin by being in every household, it sure seems like a lot of people are still waiting on them to be delivered. I just feel like ASIC manufacturers and AMD are on two different ends of the spectrum when it comes to motives, and I'd rather put my trust in an established and on the rise company then some random startup that takes its payments in bitcoin and delays shipping more than hurricane sandy.

Could they be the future of bitcoin? I guess if everything falls into place and widespread support is gained then anything is possible.

Are the current crop of ASIC producers people I'd have faith in to realize that goal in a fair and timely matter? Not a chance at the moment

But if someone has had a _good_ experience with using ASICs, I'd like to hear that too


----------



## ZombieJon

Guess I'm gonna have to get a new router. I'm constantly getting stratum disconnects across 4 different pools.


----------



## bluestang

Something interesting I noticed. My 7950 was mining DGC at ~500kh/s with -g 2 and -i 13 at 950/1225 since my card won't run at anything of higher memory. Anyways, I was running this way along with 4 cores running BOINC as well (WCG - Clean Energy Project 2) and finshed my Sapphire badge so I changed projects and started to run all 8 cores on FAAH. I noticed my kh/s dropped to 250-300kh/s running all 8 cores. Dialed back to 4 cores and back up to ~500kh/s. So definitely a power thing, card not getting enough juice. Need to find time to swap in that HX750 that I picked up recently.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Something interesting I noticed. My 7950 was mining DGC at ~500kh/s with -g 2 and -i 13 at 950/1225 since my card won't run at anything of higher memory. Anyways, I was running this way along with 4 cores running BOINC as well (WCG - Clean Energy Project 2) and finshed my Sapphire badge so I changed projects and started to run all 8 cores on FAAH. I noticed my kh/s dropped to 250-300kh/s running all 8 cores. Dialed back to 4 cores and back up to ~500kh/s. So definitely a power thing, card not getting enough juice. Need to find time to swap in that HX750 that I picked up recently.


That's not a power thing. FAH uses all CPU power, which leaves very little for other tasks such as mining. In fact you could run 2x 7950's in your 750W PSU easily.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I would leave the clocks be, you're getting the max for a non-flashed 6950, more speed will only draw more power.
> If you flash to 6970 or unlock shaders with stock bios you can get 500-525kh/s out of it with the same clocks.
> Hi!
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mine bitcoins with gpu, not profitable anymore. Try to mine litecoin, feathercoin or something else.
> I'd reccomend you try this pool: www.give-me-ftc.com and this one www.give-me-ltc.com
> They have instructions to connect to their Vardiff port.
> 
> In a nutshell:
> 
> Open guiminer and copy my settings below but replace username and password for your worker name (should be your registered pool user and .1, like ivanlabrie.1 and password is x by default, yup the letter x)
> 
> Guiminer config for 7970:
> 
> Account config to receive coins in wallet: (download ftc and ltc wallet from their main sites, ltc.org and ftc.org)
> 
> 
> Those two coins are a good way to start, check coinchoose.com to see which of the two has lower difficulty/is higher in the ranks to decide which to mine and when. Keep in mind the block reward is different and that ftc difficulty is much lower but so is price.
> (to find out your litecoin and feathercoin's wallet address, run the wallet and hit 'receive coins', then left click your address and hit 'copy address'. Don't forget to go to settings 'encrypt wallet' to set a secure password!)
> 
> Good thing is lots of people buy those two coins with bitcoins at www.btc-e.com
> Good luck!


Thanks.

So I went with lite coins and I set up my GUI miner like the way you have it in your picture, but now I have a new issue. It will say connecting....and stay there.........forever.

I downloaded all the blocks, and everything SHOULD be working, but no luck.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I'm mining from a usb BAMT distro, and it uses cgminer. How can I monitor the exact khash that I am getting? As far as I can see all the monitoring tools within BAMT and the outside monitoring are shown as .XX Mh/s, does someone know another monitoring tool that I can use or maybe some tweak I can make to show the khash or Mhash to 3 digits?


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> So I went with lite coins and I set up my GUI miner like the way you have it in your picture, but now I have a new issue. It will say connecting....and stay there.........forever.
> 
> I downloaded all the blocks, and everything SHOULD be working, but no luck.


Sounds like an issue with host, port, username or password not being filled in correctly. You did register with a pool, right?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Sounds like an issue with host, port, username or password not being filled in correctly. You did register with a pool, right?


Yeup.


----------



## bluestang

Take the http:// out from the front of the pool address. I don't have it on mine when I tried GUIMiner.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Take the http:// out from the front of the pool address. I don't have it on mine when I tried GUIMiner.


Nope. Not working.


----------



## jbmayes2000

So when I check out the litecoin mining comparison site, what am I looking at to find the best one? I assume the one with the best hashrate and lowest difficulty? And since they all differ how do you narrow it down? I was going to switch from coinotron to we mine ltc.com but I don't even know if that's better


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> So I went with lite coins and I set up my GUI miner like the way you have it in your picture, but now I have a new issue. It will say connecting....and stay there.........forever.
> 
> I downloaded all the blocks, and everything SHOULD be working, but no luck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. Not working.


Post screenshots of your guiminer config, and go to gimme ltc site, hit my account, my workers, and post a screenshot of that too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> So when I check out the litecoin mining comparison site, what am I looking at to find the best one? I assume the one with the best hashrate and lowest difficulty? And since they all differ how do you narrow it down? I was going to switch from coinotron to we mine ltc.com but I don't even know if that's better


Use wemine or give-me-ltc...I have both in my batch files, gimme is main, wemine backup.
I also reccomend gimme ftc...


----------



## Asy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. Not working.


Turn your firewalls off for moment and try and start it


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Post screenshots of your guiminer config, and go to gimme ltc site, hit my account, my workers, and post a screenshot of that too.
> Use wemine or give-me-ltc...I have both in my batch files, gimme is main, wemine backup.
> I also reccomend gimme ftc...




I have tried it with and without the http://, I have tried a bunch of port numbers, I have tried all sort of different settings. Nothing is working.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> Turn your firewalls off for moment and try and start it


Just tried that....same issue.

Does your internet speed have to be really high for this? I am running on DSL. Could that be an issue?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried it with and without the http://, I have tried a bunch of port numbers, I have tried all sort of different settings. Nothing is working.
> Just tried that....same issue.
> 
> Does your internet speed have to be really high for this? I am running on DSL. Could that be an issue?


You're using a reaper miner...don't use that!
Create a new one using cgminer, from within guiminer ofc...


----------



## ZombieJon

Reaper is finicky.

There is no trouble in letting us know your worker password. Worst case scenario is nothing happens. Best case is we use your password and worker settings to add shares for you.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use wemine or give-me-ltc...I have both in my batch files, gimme is main, wemine backup.
> I also reccomend gimme ftc...


But why? I'm trying to figure out the methodology of pool picking but I'm not even sure if there is one!

I am however switching over to wemine..

EDIT:
Also, i'm getting about 13:1 ratio (A:R) is that still good? It's been going for 8+ hours..


----------



## The_Rocker

Just wondering whether there is any profit to be made by mining on some of the blade servers I have in my sig. I don't pay for power.

Thoughts?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Just wondering whether there is any profit to be made by mining on some of the blade servers I have in my sig. I don't pay for power.
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes. If you do not pay for power then obviously your cost to run the stuff is zero and as such you would be generating "profit" - even if it might be energetically inefficient. However, someone does pay for that power and that someone might take note of you drawing 3+ kW 24/7







What you would be doing with "free" power is just make whoever pays for the power to pay for your mining habits. If you are using energetically inefficient way to mine with free power it means, for example, that for every 100$ that someone pays for that profit you get 50$ worth of digital coins if your setup is 50% below what most people who do pay for the power would consider breaking even.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Reaper is finicky.
> 
> There is no trouble in letting us know your worker password. Worst case scenario is nothing happens. Best case is we use your password and worker settings to add shares for you.


I tried many different worker types already. Reaper was just the last one that I tried. Here is a new screen shot. I have tried the website with both the http:// and without it.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You're using a reaper miner...don't use that!
> Create a new one using cgminer, from within guiminer ofc...


Ehhhhh well the pass word I used for the two first workers is the same password I use for 99.99% of everything else I use on the the internet, and my user name on OCN is 99.99% of my user names.....soooooo yeah.

My latest new worker has a password of "abc". So feel free to do what ever you need to do with that one.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Just wondering whether there is any profit to be made by mining on some of the blade servers I have in my sig. I don't pay for power.
> 
> Thoughts?


You clearly missed the part where I made 0.4btc in 2 days mining primecoin on cpus...so yeah, 0.4btc is a LOT of money akin to gpu farm profits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I tried many different worker types already. Reaper was just the last one that I tried. Here is a new screen shot. I have tried the website with both the http:// and without it.
> 
> 
> Ehhhhh well the pass word I used for the two first workers is the same password I use for 99.99% of everything else I use on the the internet, and my user name on OCN is 99.99% of my user names.....soooooo yeah.
> 
> My latest new worker has a password of "abc". So feel free to do what ever you need to do with that one.


Not a good idea, same user AND pw








Worker pw doesn't matter so yeah, use the default one next time. username.1 pw= x
Create a new worker and name it something more simplistic man, cgminer might not like it.
For example tjjangel.1, try it. Don't use reaper, it's a piece of crap compared to cgminer.


----------



## The_Rocker

Does anyone know of a guide to get primecoin working? I have never mined before at all.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Does anyone know of a guide to get primecoin working? I have never mined before at all.


http://miner4world.blogspot.com.ar/2013/07/mining-primecoin-xpm-on-cpu.html


----------



## bluestang

Just ordered two 6970 Sapphire cards to mine with, switching between LTC and DGC









Now to find some settings to get me that 525 or so kh/s per card.

Lucking, they'll be in rigs with free power


----------



## Hokies83

Free power rocks


----------



## burksdb

so ive been trying to find more information on the Utility or shares per min and how it affects your hash rating... what are the averages that you guys are seeing on your rigs.


----------



## Hokies83

My best 7950 avg 700 kh/s

The rest avg around 650 to 660 kh/s


----------



## jbmayes2000

Whats the best DGC pool out right now? Thinking of possibly switching to mining DGC for a while.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> My best 7950 avg 700 kh/s
> 
> The rest avg around 650 to 660 kh/s


What clocks u running? And what driver?


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Whats the best DGC pool out right now? Thinking of possibly switching to mining DGC for a while.


Not sure on the best one, but I've been using DigiCoinPool.com for a few days now and have no issues. And no pool fee!


----------



## Hokies83

13.6

700 kh/s is my golden card at 1.1v 1200mhz core and 1900 MHz on VRAM.

The rest are 1150mhz core 1500mhz VRAM.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Whats the best DGC pool out right now? Thinking of possibly switching to mining DGC for a while.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Not sure on the best one, but I've been using DigiCoinPool.com for a few days now and have no issues. And no pool fee!


BigVern has 'no fee', but charges a 0.1dgc fee or 0.1 of whatever when doing automatic payments, which SUCKS.
I'm using that one since it's pretty fast, but registrations are closed me thinks.

I'd reccomend dgcpool.com or digitalcoin.scryptmining.com for temporal coin hopping.


----------



## cam51037

Or even mining DGC on multipool works too, that's personally what I do.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> BigVern has 'no fee', but charges a 0.1dgc fee or 0.1 of whatever when doing automatic payments, which SUCKS.
> I'm using that one since it's pretty fast, but registrations are closed me thinks.
> 
> I'd reccomend dgcpool.com or digitalcoin.scryptmining.com for temporal coin hopping.


Thanks, what about novacoin?

I keep reading that nova is going to be dumped but right now it looks good and if you can get in and out before the dump I think it would be profitable.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Thanks, what about novacoin?
> 
> I keep reading that nova is going to be dumped but right now it looks good and if you can get in and out before the dump I think it would be profitable.


Problem with nova is little people buy it...check the buy orders before mining it.
I prefer mining FTC, I mined some DGC and now FRK today, cause I was bored but good and steady FTC seems better in the long run.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You clearly missed the part where I made 0.4btc in 2 days mining primecoin on cpus...so yeah, 0.4btc is a LOT of money akin to gpu farm profits.
> Not a good idea, same user AND pw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worker pw doesn't matter so yeah, use the default one next time. username.1 pw= x
> Create a new worker and name it something more simplistic man, cgminer might not like it.
> For example tjjangel.1, try it. Don't use reaper, it's a piece of crap compared to cgminer.


Nope. It is still just stalling at connecting.


----------



## JMattes

I'm surprised at how many people are still adding cards to there rigs when they know it will take a year to have a return investment

Can any explain that?


----------



## Hokies83

A year? Lol

You can return investment in a month if you play your cards right... I'd suggest reading into the op a little more.

We're not mining bit coins lol.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Whatsup Hokies & Ivan. My old bitcoin buddies. Does Valgaur hang around here? Been stashing DGC. Started to lose hope there and then BAM jumped back up to .0006 and I made one hell of a profit. Can't wait to get my full covers and mine 24/7 without worrying about heat.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I'm surprised at how many people are still adding cards to there rigs when they know it will take a year to have a return investment
> 
> Can any explain that?


WAT? lol Play your cards right and then play the market right and you can make a nice profit pretty quickly.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. It is still just stalling at connecting.


Maybe try re-installing the AMD SDK. That has accounted for a lot of my stalling at connecting problems.

Sorry I should've multi-quoted. Didn't realize I would get sucked into the thread.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. It is still just stalling at connecting.


Odd, your worker names are too complicated though, did you change them or not?
And, also try the sdk thing Ravage mentions, it might help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Whatsup Hokies & Ivan. My old bitcoin buddies. Does Valgaur hang around here? Been stashing DGC. Started to lose hope there and then BAM jumped back up to .0006 and I made one hell of a profit. Can't wait to get my full covers and mine 24/7 without worrying about heat.


Yeah, been trying to reach you and let you know about the DGC price bubble...I knew you had some


----------



## Hokies83

Took some of my mining profits and doing a 250 Gal Salt water Reef For my wife for her Birthday.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I'm surprised at how many people are still adding cards to there rigs when they know it will take a year to have a return investment
> 
> Can any explain that?


I just put down 4K on a pair a mining rigs (8x 7950). I calculate 4 - 5 months to break even, if I just sit back and do nothing and let them work. That is taking into account hydro costs.
If I micro my macro and pick the right coin to mine every day or so, I can speed that up a bit. And playing the market, or a least waiting for good selling opportunities will speed it up even more. If all goes well after a year, I should earn enough to double my mining power.

I see guys on the pools with 20,000 k/hash's. And I do some quick checking and figure they must be pulling up to $100/day. Not bad... Then I do some more math and I think: hmmm double that hashing power would be enough to earn $70K+/year (at current exchange rates). That's a pretty decent living. It would take an array of 64 7950 cards to pull that off. That could be built for around $25000, even less if you can buy in bulk. More than double the investment in the first year. That's a pretty good ROI.
And if it all else fails, as a worst case contingency plan, all that hardware can be re-sold to recoup the initial costs. Assuming you were able to produce something with them, it should be easy to call it quits and break even at almost any time. Making it a fairly safe investment too.

The question then becomes, how long will mining as we know it last for??? Certainly won't last forever. Probably not more than a few years would be my guess. The ROI will eventually fade away, once all the junky coins vanish, and a few stand out and dominate. Bitcoin is already there. Litecoin is next on the list. Many others are fighting hard to join them. Many will not make the cut and become worthless. My guess is that once there are a handful of strong and well established coins completely dominating the market, it will become nearly impossible for any new ones to catch on. That's generally what happens in big business. A few top competitors just knock away any underdogs that attempt to climb the ladder. For now it's still pretty even for the most part. No way to know which coins are going to survive in the long term.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> I just put down 4K on a pair a mining rigs (8x 7950). I calculate 4 - 5 months to break even, if I just sit back and do nothing and let them work. That is taking into account hydro costs.
> If I micro my macro and pick the right coin to mine every day or so, I can speed that up a bit. And playing the market, or a least waiting for good selling opportunities will speed it up even more. If all goes well after a year, I should earn enough to double my mining power.
> 
> I see guys on the pools with 20,000 k/hash's. And I do some quick checking and figure they must be pulling up to $100/day. Not bad... Then I do some more math and I think: hmmm double that hashing power would be enough to earn $70K+/year (at current exchange rates). That's a pretty decent living. It would take an array of 64 7950 cards to pull that off. That could be built for around $25000, even less if you can buy in bulk. More than double the investment in the first year. That's a pretty good ROI.
> And if it all else fails, as a worst case contingency plan, all that hardware can be re-sold to recoup the initial costs. Assuming you were able to produce something with them, it should be easy to call it quits and break even at almost any time. Making it a fairly safe investment too.
> 
> The question then becomes, how long will mining as we know it last for??? Certainly won't last forever. Probably not more than a few years would be my guess. The ROI will eventually fade away, once all the junky coins vanish, and a few stand out and dominate. Bitcoin is already there. Litecoin is next on the list. Many others are fighting hard to join them. Many will not make the cut and become worthless. My guess is that once there are a handful of strong and well established coins completely dominating the market, it will become nearly impossible for any new ones to catch on. That's generally what happens in big business. A few top competitors just knock away any underdogs that attempt to climb the ladder. For now it's still pretty even for the most part. No way to know which coins are going to survive in the long term.


Did include the power cost to run 64 7950's, as well as the cost of running air con to keep their environment cool enough to run them 24/7?


----------



## jbmayes2000

You all transfer your alt coins to btc and sell on BTC-E right?


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Did include the power cost to run 64 7950's, as well as the cost of running air con to keep their environment cool enough to run them 24/7?


Power cost - yes. A/C cost - no.... That one is harder to predict. But people do it, so it must still be profitable.
But I'm canada, If I ever go that route (very unlikely), I'll probably set it up in the garage. So the A/C would only be needed for half the year, in the winter just good venting would be enough.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Power cost - yes. A/C cost - no.... That one is harder to predict. But people do it, so it must still be profitable.
> But I'm canada, If I ever go that route (very unlikely), I'll probably set it up in the garage. So the A/C would only be needed for half the year, in the winter just good venting would be enough.


Depending on what amount of heat sources you will put in there and how long you want your hardware to last. Surprisingly when using that kind of setup its the winter than can turn out to be problematic bcos of air humidity dropping so low that static electricity starts building up. Cold air holds less water vapor, when it hits the warmth of a garage with many heat sources its relative humidity drops even further. If its very arid static builds up. When it builds up over sufficiently long time it sparks eventually and when it does that it several thousand volts which can fry something, if it hits a bad spot, say, a capacitor at GFX card or such.

I was recently involved to some degree in finding a cooling solution for a computer cluster for the research institute I'm working at, we decided to go with free-cooling and that was one of the problems that came up when thinking about that. Conventional free cooling is with heat pumps but we wanted to go basically just with a strong ventilating system in a nutshell. Year average temperature in Estonia is somewhere near the zero C, so similar to Canada.

Don't forget good dust filters


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Surprisingly when using that kind of setup its the winter than can turn out to be problematic bcos of air humidity dropping so low that static electricity starts building up. )


Good to know, but that seems pretty easy to deal with. Just add a big ground strap on the case, should resolve any static issues.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Odd, your worker names are too complicated though, did you change them or not?
> And, also try the sdk thing Ravage mentions, it might help.
> Yeah, been trying to reach you and let you know about the DGC price bubble...I knew you had some


Did the SDK thing...still not working.

Here is every single setting I have.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Did you watch the sdk install? My connecting problems were from the SDK samples failing during the installation. Try installing 2.7


----------



## ivanlabrie

Tj, quite the stubborn fella huh?
I told you to lose the complicated worker name, I'm 99% sure that's the problem.
Try angel.1


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Did you watch the sdk install? My connecting problems were from the SDK samples failing during the installation. Try installing 2.7


I did, and it installed successfully. I will try 2.7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Tj, quite the stubborn fella huh?
> I told you to lose the complicated worker name, I'm 99% sure that's the problem.
> Try angel.1


Well I am trying to register a new account with tjj226. Hopefully that will not be complicated at all. (someone already took angel)

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I HATE THIS. It STILL is not working.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I did, and it installed successfully. I will try 2.7.
> Well I am trying to register a new account with tjj226. Hopefully that will not be complicated at all. (someone already took angel)
> 
> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I HATE THIS. It STILL is not working.


I don't get it man...try a pendrive with BAMT linux.

https://forum.litecoin.net/index.php?topic=2924.0

Pretty straightforward to set up.


----------



## bluestang

Hit "View" and the "Show Console" in GUIMiner so you can see/log what it's doing when you hit start.
Also make sure you have no other instances of GUIMiner or cgminer tasks running.


----------



## GDP

In. Just bought two ASIC Miners off ebay. Have a Raspberry Pi and Anker 10 port USB hub on standby.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP*
> 
> In. Just bought two ASIC Miners off ebay. Have a Raspberry Pi and Anker 10 port USB hub on standby.


Cool, which ones? Hope you didn't get the 337mh/s usb block eruptors...ROI could take forever.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool, which ones? Hope you didn't get the 337mh/s usb block eruptors...ROI could take forever.


Sounds like he got them, but he can always mine certain alt-coins that are more profitable than BTC with them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Sounds like he got them, but he can always mine certain alt-coins that are more profitable than BTC with them.


Nope, that's the problem...only sha256 with those.
Personally, I would mine PPC and hold them ad eternum...and then get Proof of Stake blocks for holding 30 days+


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is a good guide: http://ecoinomist.com/xpm-primecoin-mining-guide-on-linux


----------



## burksdb

as much as i hate blower style coolers i picked up a sapphire 4l 7950 for cheap and it's pushing 720 kh/s prob going to drop it to save some temps though

and scored a local Cooler Master Silent Pro 1200w gold for $50 just needs a replacement fan


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> as much as i hate blower style coolers i picked up a sapphire 4l 7950 for cheap and it's pushing 720 kh/s prob going to drop it to save some temps though
> 
> and scored a local Cooler Master Silent Pro 1200w gold for $50 just needs a replacement fan


Nice, ref pcbs are best...in general. The cooler is ridiculously noisy but if you get a low asic card you can get some high clocks even on air.
That psu is rock solid, congrats.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

K guys, so I tried a new pool and my console is showing me some new info.

2013-07-17 16:48:36: Running command: C:\Users\Tristan\Desktop\guiminer - (litecoin edit)\cgminer\cgminer.exe --scrypt -u tjj226.1 -p x -o stratum+tcp://stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333 -d 0 --thread-concurrency 8192 -w 256 -v 1 -I 13 -g 1 -l 5 -T
2013-07-17 16:48:36: Listener for "bob" started
2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:36] Started cgminer 2.10.5
2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Probing for an alive pool
2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Unable to get work from pool 0 stratum+tcp://stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333
2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] No servers were found that could be used to get work from.
2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Please check the details from the list below of the servers you have input
2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Most likely you have input the wrong URL, forgotten to add a port, or have not set up workers
2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Pool: 0 URL: stratum+tcp://stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333 User: tjj226.1 Password: x

Here are my settings.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> K guys, so I tried a new pool and my console is showing me some new info.
> 
> 2013-07-17 16:48:36: Running command: C:\Users\Tristan\Desktop\guiminer - (litecoin edit)\cgminer\cgminer.exe --scrypt -u tjj226.1 -p x -o stratum+tcp://stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333 -d 0 --thread-concurrency 8192 -w 256 -v 1 -I 13 -g 1 -l 5 -T
> 2013-07-17 16:48:36: Listener for "bob" started
> 2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:36] Started cgminer 2.10.5
> 2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Probing for an alive pool
> 2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Unable to get work from pool 0 stratum+tcp://stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333
> 2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] No servers were found that could be used to get work from.
> 2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Please check the details from the list below of the servers you have input
> 2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Most likely you have input the wrong URL, forgotten to add a port, or have not set up workers
> 2013-07-17 16:48:37: Listener for "bob": [2013-07-17 16:48:37] Pool: 0 URL: stratum+tcp://stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333 User: tjj226.1 Password: x
> 
> Here are my settings.


stratum+tcp://stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333

having stratum+tcp 2x like that could be causing your issue

remove the stratum where it ask for the Host.. in guiminer when the use stratum option is selected it automatically adds it to the url


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> stratum+tcp://stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333
> 
> having stratum+tcp 2x like that could be causing your issue
> 
> remove the stratum where it ask for the Host.. in guiminer when the use stratum option is selected it automatically adds it to the url


I think you are onto something. I took it out, and now instead of saying connection problems and then trying to connect. It just went straight to trying to connect without doing anything more.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think you are onto something. I took it out, and now instead of saying connection problems and then trying to connect. It just went straight to trying to connect without doing anything more.


good luck... i stopped using guiminer and switched to cgminer with cgwatcher, gave me much more control over all the settings in an easy to adjust gui..... i'm currently working on BAMT to see if i can get it running better.. only downside is i'm not able to undervolt with linux


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> good luck... i stopped using guiminer and switched to cgminer with cgwatcher, gave me much more control over all the settings in an easy to adjust gui..... i'm currently working on BAMT to see if i can get it running better.. only downside is i'm not able to undervolt with linux


Bios flash...and yeah, I agree.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Bios flash...and yeah, I agree.


ha yea i havent gotten to that point. still a few other things to work out.

i'm testing a rig in my garage with 2 7950's and a box fan atm.. seeing what i can get the temps @ before i buy a board and build a standalone unit. I'm trying to keep them out of the house. On the plus side temps seem to be holding without any issues around 75 inside the case (will be caseless once i start building for it) garage is sitting around 90-95f. Trying to come up with different ways to assemble a caseless rig... id would like to go with the milk crate route, but i wouldnt be able to stand looking at the thing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> ha yea i havent gotten to that point. still a few other things to work out.
> 
> i'm testing a rig in my garage with 2 7950's and a box fan atm.. seeing what i can get the temps @ before i buy a board and build a standalone unit. I'm trying to keep them out of the house. On the plus side temps seem to be holding without any issues around 75 inside the case (will be caseless once i start building for it) garage is sitting around 90-95f. Trying to come up with different ways to assemble a caseless rig... id would like to go with the milk crate route, but i wouldnt be able to stand looking at the thing.


Make some kind of rack thing, you can use coffee tables from ikea.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Make some kind of rack thing, you can use coffee tables from ikea.


yea ive been looking at a bakers rack with zipties or wireframe shelves (almost same thing really)


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can make it look classy with 230mm led fans...make a stack with one fan each, per side.








http://i.imgur.com/Jm7Gz6C.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2E2IImn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/k5kDcbe.jpg


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can make it look classy with 230mm led fans...make a stack with one fan each, per side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Jm7Gz6C.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/2E2IImn.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/k5kDcbe.jpg


ha creative...

im looking for something more like this


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Alright guys, I know I am probably annoying the hell out of you guys, but I am getting closer.

I tried CG miner, and things somewhat started working. The program says that it is not finding any the pool and it is finding 0 blocks of data AND it is rejecting data rather than accepting it.

I do not want to use linux because this is my main rig that I like to use for checking my email among other things.

Here is the miner when I start running it. It says something about the network being different and a bunch of other fun stuff.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Alright guys, I know I am probably annoying the hell out of you guys, but I am getting closer.
> 
> I tried CG miner, and things somewhat started working. The program says that it is not finding any the pool and it is finding 0 blocks of data AND it is rejecting data rather than accepting it.
> 
> I do not want to use linux because this is my main rig that I like to use for checking my email among other things.
> 
> Here is the miner when I start running it. It says something about the network being different and a bunch of other fun stuff.


can you post the config you used for cgminer


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> can you post the config you used for cgminer


Hopefully it is this

cgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333 -u tjj226.1 -p x -I 12


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hopefully it is this
> 
> cgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333 -u tjj226.1 -p x -I 12


Try this:

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333 -u tjj226.1 -p x -I 13 -g 2


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333 -u tjj226.1 -p x -I 13 -g 2


If I use that, the program crashes.

If I take out the "--scrypt" portion of it, it works but it doesn't really do anything. It just keeps changing blocks without accepting any of them or even rejecting any of them. The workers on the pool says that they are inactive as well.


----------



## 77bigmac77

if you are mining at the wemineltc pool you need --scrypt in your settings because LTC is a scrypt based coin.


----------



## Krusher33

PrimeCoin butt kicked the market today.


----------



## bluestang

Got the 2 Sapphire 6970 Dual Fans today and one is up and running 950/1450 @ 1.150v and boy does this thing get hot...81-85C with fan at 75% (2760rpm). Any higher and it becomes to noticable on my office.

They supposed to run this hot? Maybe I'll change the TIM tomorrow and see if that helps.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If I use that, the program crashes.
> 
> If I take out the "--scrypt" portion of it, it works but it doesn't really do anything. It just keeps changing blocks without accepting any of them or even rejecting any of them. The workers on the pool says that they are inactive as well.


You may have gotten a bad cgminer version...Try this one: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/ (cgminer-3.3.1-windows.zip)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Got the 2 Sapphire 6970 Dual Fans today and one is up and running 950/1450 @ 1.150v and boy does this thing get hot...81-85C with fan at 75% (2760rpm). Any higher and it becomes to noticable on my office.
> 
> They supposed to run this hot? Maybe I'll change the TIM tomorrow and see if that helps.


Nope, my 6950s ran at 60c max with 50% fan. I think tim needs to be reapplied. Or maybe you got too much dust there.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You may have gotten a bad cgminer version...Try this one: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/ (cgminer-3.3.1-windows.zip)
> Nope, my 6950s ran at 60c max with 50% fan. I think tim needs to be reapplied. Or maybe you got too much dust there.


Still the same issue. However, I have resolved to formatting my system. obviously there is some type of annoying software bug in my system. hopefully nuking it with a format will solve the issue.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Still the same issue. However, I have resolved to formatting my system. obviously there is some type of annoying software bug in my system. hopefully nuking it with a format will solve the issue.


Definitely...good luck man!


----------



## GDP

Finally got my two ASIC Miners running today. Sitting on an Anker USB 3.0 hub. Mining a whopping 670/mhs


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP*
> 
> Finally got my two ASIC Miners running today. Sitting on an Anker USB 3.0 hub. Mining a whopping 670/mhs


Good luck with that! Are you mining BTC or something else?
You can pick between TRC, PPC and BTC...Do some research, PPC has interest if you hoarde it.


----------



## GDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good luck with that! Are you mining BTC or something else?
> You can pick between TRC, PPC and BTC...Do some research, PPC has interest if you hoarde it.


BTC. I prefer BTC over all others.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP*
> 
> BTC. I prefer BTC over all others.


Well, sometimes it's best to mine others and exchange for btc, that's why I bring it up.
Check www.coinchoose.com


----------



## Hokies83

I'd mine trc not btc.

Trc sometimes shoots to 250% value of btc then u just exchange trc for btc.


----------



## Krusher33

If you're mining BTC and expect to make a profit, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> If you're mining BTC and expect to make a profit, you're doing it wrong.


Yeah the way to do it now is mine different coins, and then exchange them for BTC.

Example, with my setup id be making around $1 a day with bitcoin mining, but with mining currencies such as DGC I'm making around $5 a day, both are after electricity costs, which is about 96 cents a day.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK. I know its somewhere in the thread. But I was looking for the list of the best GPUs for mining. I just won Scorpians Sapphire HD7950 VaporX and wanted to see what I could possibly produce via mining to detirmine whether I should do the mining or go back to folding.


----------



## Hokies83

Damn i tried to win that lol.

U will do between 600 and 680 kh/s script mining.

Any mining is much more worth it then folding.


----------



## jbmayes2000

How long does BTC-E,Cryptsy,Bitr let you hold your coins in there? I felt like if I wanted to trade them faster, storing them in their respective exchanges would be faster, but now as I've done that I started to think they can only be in there so long.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.

CG miner is now using the "--scrypt" code and the CG miner is finally accepting shares.

I do seem to have 2 problems though.

1: What ever "HW" means, I seem to have a lot of them. 600 and rising. Google seems to think that is a hardware problem.

2: I am not seeing any payout in my lite coin wallet. How long do I have to wait before I see anything other than 0?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I'd mine trc not btc.
> 
> Trc sometimes shoots to 250% value of btc then u just exchange trc for btc.


Yeah, I'd mine ppc too, for the interest rate (proof of stake blocks).
It has potential to rise too, since the dev is also behind primecoin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> How long does BTC-E,Cryptsy,Bitr let you hold your coins in there? I felt like if I wanted to trade them faster, storing them in their respective exchanges would be faster, but now as I've done that I started to think they can only be in there so long.


Don't store coins anywhere but mcxnow and maybe, MAYBE btc-e.com (if you trust the russian mob that is).
Realsolid is an aussie who knows his way around security and won't rob you.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I'd mine ppc too, for the interest rate (proof of stake blocks).
> It has potential to rise too, since the dev is also behind primecoin.
> Don't store coins anywhere but mcxnow and maybe, MAYBE btc-e.com (if you trust the russian mob that is).
> Realsolid is an aussie who knows his way around security and won't rob you.


Are these other sites known for just randomly shutting down and taking people's coins?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Are these other sites known for just randomly shutting down and taking people's coins?


None of those shutdown so far, only vircurex was hacked...but cryptsy is waiting to die, the servers can't handle the load when it has lots of traffic. Bter is chinese and btc-e is russian, and controlled by the russian mob, who launder money buying novacoins (my theory, please don't send a hitman ruskies!)


----------



## Bruennis

Just traded 200 Primecoins for 100 Litecoins









XPM is hot right now


----------



## GDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> If you're mining BTC and expect to make a profit, you're doing it wrong.


lol, ok. And passive aggressive smiley face right back at you buddy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP*
> 
> lol, ok. And passive aggressive smiley face right back at you buddy.


Well, you didn't bother doing enough research if you got an usb eruptor...you might never get ROI with those.
Difficulty keeps increasing and unless price goes WAY up, you might only get back 80% of the cost.
If you don't care fine, but gpus would have been a much better investment.


----------



## GDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, you didn't bother doing enough research if you got an usb eruptor...you might never get ROI with those.
> Difficulty keeps increasing and unless price goes WAY up, you might only get back 80% of the cost.
> If you don't care fine, but gpus would have been a much better investment.


Ive done the math, thanks. And yes I will be making a ROI.


----------



## Hokies83

LoL that is all i can say.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Nothing like BTC-E "unconfirmed transactions"

my feathercoins have been waiting for hours now and feather is doing a small peak...thanks btc-e.


----------



## Hokies83

Still waiting for the LTC Surge....

I have 60% of my hashing power doing that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

please delete


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ok, aside from the HW issue, lite coin is stating to add money to my account.

please delete


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP*
> 
> Ive done the math, thanks. And yes I will be making a ROI.


Sorry if it came off as being rude, but you probably won't. That's wishful thinking, unless you count on btc going way up.
No one buys those usb thingies, unless they don't really care and wanna mine the 'easy' way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ok, aside from the HW issue, lite coin is stating to add money to my account.
> 
> please delete


You see hw errors in cgminer? That means incorrect thread concurrency value and/or too much intensity for tc.


----------



## jbmayes2000

what is < n time out of range > ?

Miners started rejected everything early in the morning with that error, had been doing just fine before that?


----------



## bluestang

I finally got both of these Sapphire 6970's going over the past 2 days. Both cards running 940/1450 @ 1.150v and 75% fans (2750rpm). They can peak at 88C for brief periods, but one stays at 79-80C usually and the other that I replaced the TIM on at 75-76C.

Pulling 512kh/s avg per card mining either LTC or DGC with:

-w 256 -v 1 -I 20 -g 1 -s 5 --thread-concurrency 8192 --no-submit-stale


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> I finally got both of these Sapphire 6970's going over the past 2 days. Both cards running 940/1450 @ 1.150v and 75% fans (2750rpm). They can peak at 88C for brief periods, but one stays at 79-80C usually and the other that I replaced the TIM on at 75-76C.
> 
> Pulling 512kh/s avg per card mining either LTC or DGC with:
> 
> -w 256 -v 1 -I 20 -g 1 -s 5 --thread-concurrency 8192 --no-submit-stale


That's awesome, 512KHs sounds like a pretty good score for a 6970, have you done any overclocking?


----------



## bluestang

Yep, stock is 880/1375 @ 1.175v.
I'm at 940/1450 @ 1.150v.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Yep, stock is 880/1375 @ 1.175v.
> I'm at 940/1450 @ 1.150v.


Oh nice, are you planning to push them further?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, does anyone know of a good coin to mine that is not well known or difficult to get? I tried mining feather coin, but I am looking for something I can solo mine with not too much trouble.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know of a good coin to mine that is not well known or difficult to get? I tried mining feather coin, but I am looking for something I can solo mine with not too much trouble.


Coin Warz has a list of the most profitable coins, basically a list of all coins. From there you can find a profitable one that you can solo mine as well.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know of a good coin to mine that is not well known or difficult to get? I tried mining feather coin, but I am looking for something I can solo mine with not too much trouble.


FTC has been hacked I believe which is why the current massive $ jump.
I'm sticking with LTC or DGC depending on what's going on or my mood.
Might try out FRK or KGC soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh nice, are you planning to push them further?


Maybe, not sure how much higher I can go.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> FTC has been hacked I believe which is why the current massive $ jump.
> I'm sticking with LTC or DGC depending on what's going on or my mood.
> Might try out FRK or KGC soon.
> Maybe, not sure how much higher I can go.


Hacked?


----------



## Erick Silver

I will be mining here shortly myself so thanks for the Coin Warz name drop.

Its looking like Krugercoin (KGC) is pretty profitable ATM. Unless I am reading it wrong....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I will be mining here shortly myself so thanks for the Coin Warz name drop.
> 
> Its looking like Krugercoin (KGC) is pretty profitable ATM. Unless I am reading it wrong....


Problem with newer coins is they don't have many buyers at the current price coinwarz or coinchoose shows as profitable...also they trade at cryptsy which is a terrible exchange.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Problem with newer coins is they don't have many buyers at the current price coinwarz or coinchoose shows as profitable...also they trade at cryptsy which is a terrible exchange.


Can/will you elaborate on Cryptsy?


----------



## Erick Silver

good to know


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Can/will you elaborate on Cryptsy?


They had countless database problems, they servers slow down frequently, and I suspect they may go down and run with people's coins.
I've also had bad luck with their pools (BigVern pools, digicoinpool, mincoinpool...) since they have that hidden fee...I prefer not to use those sites.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They had countless database problems, they servers slow down frequently, and I suspect they may go down and run with people's coins.
> I've also had bad luck with their pools (BigVern pools, digicoinpool, mincoinpool...) since they have that hidden fee...I prefer not to use those sites.


I've been converting/trading my DGC or LTC to BTC and then transferring into my Bitcoin wallet so hopefully I'm safe.

I just need to find the best way to do BTC to USD$.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> I've been converting/trading my DGC or LTC to BTC and then transferring into my Bitcoin wallet so hopefully I'm safe.
> 
> I just need to find the best way to do BTC to USD$.


Best way is cash... www.localbitcoins.com
Nothing is safer than that. I wouldn't rely on mtgox or whatever, but coinbase and campbx do work in the US.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Best way is cash... www.localbitcoins.com
> Nothing is safer than that. I wouldn't rely on mtgox or whatever, but coinbase and campbx do work in the US.


ive used coinbase a couple of times now very smooth transaction money was in my account within 3-4 days


----------



## Hokies83

Things been looking great for script mining.

Ggoing to 300% btc profits. Constantly all week.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Things been looking great for script mining.
> 
> Ggoing to 300% btc profits. Constantly all week.


That's actually bitcoin mining diff going up...although DGC, FTC and WDC been doing good lately.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know of a good coin to mine that is not well known or difficult to get? I tried mining feather coin, but I am looking for something I can solo mine with not too much trouble.


DGC is on a downward trend right now, and there's more miners adding to the network hash. Hopefully it spikes back up. I dumped 1 BTC into DGC back when it was 0.0003.

ARG on the other hand, seems to be going up with a slight increase in network hash.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I will be mining here shortly myself so thanks for the Coin Warz name drop.
> 
> Its looking like Krugercoin (KGC) is pretty profitable ATM. Unless I am reading it wrong....


Going to be pushing that new Vapor-X 7950 hard?







Can't wait to see how well it overclocks


----------



## ZombieJon

Urk. And now Multipool is on ARG. Hurrah difficulty spike!


----------



## ivanlabrie

They are killing ARG...that kinda sucks.


----------



## Hokies83

I been playing the market with my non bit coin stuff.

Started with 800 pxc have turned it into 1 btc in 72 hrs.

Watching market buying coins known to spike alot Frk Mnc Wdc when there down and sellin at spikes.

So I'd say in doin so u can pay off your Gpu investment in a week.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They are killing ARG...that kinda sucks.


Is it like super profitable right now or what?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Is it like super profitable right now or what?


saw this the other day, sums it up
Quote:


> So it's been almost 38hours since multipool.in forced ARG into high diff. In that time just 230 blocks have been mined, where it should have been around 4,275 blocks. So that's over 4,000 blocks that everyone, including the users of multipool.in didn't get a share of. The greedy rush for a quick 250 blocks wastes 4,000 blocks. It's relatively simple arithmetic to work out how many minutes in an hour a pool with around 400MH/s could mine a coin ARG for maximum sustainable profitability, instead of rushing like a bull at a gate and ruining it for all.
> 
> The end result of course, is that multipool.in users are forced to mine high diff, energy expensive, coins with a high hash rate like LTC, FTC or even DGC for hours on end, where the can't achieve the majority of the hash rate, instead of the far more profitable low diff alt coins.


----------



## bluestang

One reason why I don't like mulitpools.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, something like that...multipool definitely is turning to big for its own sake, and needs some re-planning.


----------



## Hokies83

Wheres everybody mining at now?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Wheres everybody mining at now?


Bigvern's for DGC or netcodepool for LTC!


----------



## Hokies83

Im pretty faithful to Multipool.. been treated nice there.. no fees etc..

Just bought 800k MNC.... Now to wait for spike to sell at twice what i paid for them


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im pretty faithful to Multipool.. been treated nice there.. no fees etc..
> 
> Just bought 800k MNC.... Now to wait for spike to sell at twice what i paid for them


What's that equal to in USD? Sounds like a huge order.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What's that equal to in USD? Sounds like a huge order.


2.7 BTC or around 240$ Should turn that into 500$ in next 24 hrs.


----------



## cam51037

Holy smokes buy a grape soda for all the homies if that goes through.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Holy smokes buy a grape soda for all the homies if that goes through.


Ive done it with FRK and PXC last few days.

im using about 5 BTC to play with...

I still have over 500 LTC tho.. still waiting for those to spike...


----------



## Krusher33

I WAS mining at WDC.epools.org till they were down 1 day. Switched to WDC at multipool.in and haven't left. Though I am irritated there again. There's this 1 guy who every 3 out of 4 blocks found, it's orphaned. I mean really... compare yourself to everyone else finding blocks. If you're getting so many orphans, then something's wrong.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

How is this for 1 hour of work?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How is this for 1 hour of work?


It looks like you're on the multipool. I'd urge you to stay away from this and just choose a single coin to mine, but other than that it looks alright.


----------



## Hokies83

I love multi pool.

It always gives me many different coins to trade at there peaks.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How is this for 1 hour of work?


What are you mining with?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm on a Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X. Somethings wrong though, I'm only getting 450 hash, whereas I know it should be at least close to 600. What am I doing wrong?

Also, if you think my interests are better suited elsewhere, can you recommend a good pool for just litecoins? So far, those are the only ones I have seen that I can cash for straight cash.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

By the way, I'm using GUIminer. I don't understand how to do cgminer, and everytime I try to ask someone to help, I just get told to "Use Google search". That doesn't really help.


----------



## bluestang

What are your core/mem clocks on your 7950? And what settings do you have in GUIMiner?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Hi, was wondering if anyone could answer this.

I run GC Watcher for Multipool. My Kh/s is kind of low for my 7970 @ ~480 but I didn't want to mess with it because my efficiency is usually really high %550-%1000

My question is, does the efficiency really matter, and should I work on getting my Kh/s higher.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

850/1250

Settings in GUIMiner:


----------



## Darth Scabrous

And my GPU temp is at 64C. So I don't want to overclock until I get my Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 in


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> By the way, I'm using GUIminer. I don't understand how to do cgminer, and everytime I try to ask someone to help, I just get told to "Use Google search". That doesn't really help.


I'd love to help you, I'll try and help in a bit but I'm limited to my phone, but I'll do as much as I can!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

cam, I have to go for tonight, so I'll have to check back in in the morning!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> 850/1250
> 
> Settings in GUIMiner:


Get a core clock for 1150mhz and memory to 1500 mhz.

And set these.

thread-concurrency 24000

intensity 20

See what that does and report back.


----------



## Hokies83

That should net you 650 kh/s = 670 kh/s


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hi, was wondering if anyone could answer this.
> 
> I run GC Watcher for Multipool. My Kh/s is kind of low for my 7970 @ ~480 but I didn't want to mess with it because my efficiency is usually really high %550-%1000
> 
> My question is, does the efficiency really matter, and should I work on getting my Kh/s higher.


Work on getting KH/S higher.

Ivan would know some good 7970 settings.

I have 7950s and the settings differ.


----------



## cam51037

Try Hokie's settings except maybe with an intensity of 17 or 18. Sometimes an intensity higher than that will cause hardware errors, which aren't good.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Try Hokie's settings except maybe with an intensity of 17 or 18. Sometimes an intensity higher than that will cause hardware errors, which aren't good.


Should not.

I have 11 7950s running with those settings... Only 2 get any HW errors and it is not many.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Should not.
> 
> I have 11 7950s running with those settings... Only 2 get any HW errors and it is not many.


Well I guess I should have said if they get hardware errors try dropping the intensity by a notch or two, that would be more fitting.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hi, was wondering if anyone could answer this.
> 
> I run GC Watcher for Multipool. My Kh/s is kind of low for my 7970 @ ~480 but I didn't want to mess with it because my efficiency is usually really high %550-%1000
> 
> My question is, does the efficiency really matter, and should I work on getting my Kh/s higher.


Your khash/s is super low. My 7950 at stock (950/1250, 13.6 beta, APP SDK 2.8.1) gets around ~550 khash/s. Currently it is undervolted and running at 1040/1600. That gets me ~610 khash/s

24000 thread concurrency, 19 intensity


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Work on getting KH/S higher.
> 
> Ivan would know some good 7970 settings.
> 
> I have 7950s and the settings differ.


Thanks. I'll ask Ivan about it. I think maybe this card is just wonky for mining. If I set anything higher than 13 for intensity then I'll drop to about 400 Kh/s that's using a range of --thread-concurrency from 8192 up to 40960. Which uses a VRAM range of 600MB to ~2.5GB

8192 for TC still gives me the ~480Kh/s but only like 200% efficiency. 24000 for TC gives me ~480Kh/s but @ 1000% efficiency.


----------



## Bruennis

Can I get some opinions on Coinotron? Good pool?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks. I'll ask Ivan about it. I think maybe this card is just wonky for mining. If I set anything higher than 13 for intensity then I'll drop to about 400 Kh/s that's using a range of --thread-concurrency from 8192 up to 40960. Which uses a VRAM range of 600MB to ~2.5GB
> 
> 8192 for TC still gives me the ~480Kh/s but only like 200% efficiency. 24000 for TC gives me ~480Kh/s but @ 1000% efficiency.


8192 with intensity 13 should be good for 600mhz+ with 24000 tc and two gpu threads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Can I get some opinions on Coinotron? Good pool?


Pretty decent...I've been using vardiff pools lately, and like them better than pps stuff.
I can vouch for give-me-ltc and give-me-ftc, as well as wdc.epools.org


----------



## Hokies83

You know those 800k MNC i bought at 111% value earlyer today?

Well











Turned 2.7 BTC into 6.4 BTC


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You know those 800k MNC i bought at 111% value earlyer today?
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned 2.7 BTC into 6.4 BTC


Holy smokes.

THE HOMIES LOVE GRAPE SODA!

*hint hint*


----------



## Hokies83

Now im going to use that 6.4 BTC to buy FRK at 140%

And sell when it hits 280% + turning 6btc into 12 BTC.... so easy...


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Now im going to use that 6.4 BTC to buy FRK at 140%
> 
> And sell when it hits 280% + turning 6btc into 12 BTC.... so easy...


sigh gotta spend money to make money lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

I like grape soda, but coca cola is cool too.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I like grape soda, but coca cola is cool too.


It is, it is, but this is video proof the homies love grape soda:


----------



## Hokies83

Trying Frankcoin And StableCoin.


----------



## bluestang

Hokie, what site do you use to monitor the coins?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I got the core clock and memory up to that. But there is a lot of artifact tearing on my browser. Could it just be Firefox? Also, I can't put it up to 24000 and 20, because that makes the driver crash and makes the computer unusable.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Hokie, what site do you use to monitor the coins?


www.coinchoose.com
But don't just mine the top one, as for pricing and other stuff:

www.coinmarketcap.com
http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/

And also check out the exchange sites regularly:

www.mcxnow.com
www.btc-e.com
www.cryptsy.com
www.bter.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I got the core clock and memory up to that. But there is a lot of artifact tearing on my browser. Could it just be Firefox? Also, I can't put it up to 24000 and 20, because that makes the driver crash and makes the computer unusable.


Memory doesn't like being pushed too far it seems...what card and bios? ghz/boost? Try lower intensity, 18 or 19 is fine, and use lower --thread-concurrency, like 21712. Remember to erase the .bin files inside cgminer's folder. (if it's guiminer, there's a cgminer folder inside that)


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Card is the Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X. Completely stock. There was artifact tearing on the screen, I'm going to get the beta 13.5 driver, see if that fixes that.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Card is the Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X. Completely stock. There was artifact tearing on the screen, I'm going to get the beta 13.5 driver, see if that fixes that.


Your card is unstable.

Try bumping voltages a bit.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Its not me pushing the memory, I mean, I get the artifact tearing on stock as well. I'm assuming its the driver, so we will see


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Your card is unstable.
> 
> Try bumping voltages a bit.


At stock? Really? That is ****ty. If they are going to sell me a card that can't even perform correct in the defaults, why should I pay for their crap?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Its not me pushing the memory, I mean, I get the artifact tearing on stock as well. I'm assuming its the driver, so we will see


One of my systems does it to.

As long as it is hashing fine and your Display driver is not crashing your fine.


----------



## Hokies83

As far as i know if your display driver is crashing at stock settings means the card is not stable.

Try bumping voltages.. it is not the end of the world quite yet.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

bumped up voltages, and still the display driver quit. This is pathetic. And when it actually runs, I'm actually doing worse! I'm only capping at 300 now.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I thought we were not allowed to discuss this here, lol. did that change?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Card is the Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X. Completely stock. There was artifact tearing on the screen, I'm going to get the beta 13.5 driver, see if that fixes that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> bumped up voltages, and still the display driver quit. This is pathetic. And when it actually runs, I'm actually doing worse! I'm only capping at 300 now.


Do you have artifacts doing other stuff than mining?
I think your configuration is not correct. (or you got a faulty card if the answer to my question is yes)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I thought we were not allowed to discuss this here, lol. did that change?


Some time ago, yeah, now we can.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Configuration?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Configuration?


Yeah, what program? What settings?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm using Trixx. As for the miner, it is GUIminer. I was using HD 7950 high usage settings. Was 21712, 18 intensity, and 1 thread. 2 threads would make it go nuts. I've tried cgminer, but I can't understand it. Gui seemed easier


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I'm using Trixx. As for the miner, it is GUIminer. I was using HD 7950 high usage settings. Was 21712, 18 intensity, and 1 thread. 2 threads would make it go nuts. I've tried cgminer, but I can't understand it. Gui seemed easier


Well, problem lies in that...go to guiminer's folder. Then look for cgminer folder inside it. You created a cgminer miner, right? Reaper sucks...
Erase all the .bin files you see and change thread concurrency to 24000 and intensity to 19 and retry mining.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Those settings instantly caused a display driver crash.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Those settings instantly caused a display driver crash.


Have you tried this?

Go into Command prompt and type...

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

Hit enter then type... Hit enter

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Just did it. When set to 24000 and 20, display driver crashes always. I'm assuming not able to go that high.

This is what I'm pulling at stock now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Have you tried this?
> 
> Go into Command prompt and type...
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> 
> Hit enter then type... Hit enter
> 
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1


Yeah, that's the first thing to do...open up a cmd window and do it.








Read the first post, Hokies worked quite hard xD


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Just did it. When set to 24000 and 20, display driver crashes always. I'm assuming not able to go that high.
> 
> This is what I'm pulling at stock now.


Sounds ok-ish. Not quite right still, it's the ghz ed bios.
Read this thread: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=202909.20 (I know it's a 7970 thread...but it still applies to 7950s)


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What if I pressed the bios switch button?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> What if I pressed the bios switch button?


Huh?

Bios switch is a fool proof mechanism to flash safely that's all.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What I'm saying is that the stock on that is higher than the regular bios right? Like 950 core clock and something else. Would it be worth it to switch to that bios?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> What I'm saying is that the stock on that is higher than the regular bios right? Like 950 core clock and something else. Would it be worth it to switch to that bios?


Clock speeds don't matter...look for an older bios with no boost, usually stock clocks are slower (800-850).
Thing is ram timings are different and the gpu doesn't throttle at all under load.

Trust me, use non-ghz/boost bioses for best results.

***********************************************************

These might be of use to you guys
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=237164.0

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=248173.0;topicseen


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well, I'm going to buy another card. Possibly RMA this one. Which HD 7950 would you recommend?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Well, I'm going to buy another card. Possibly RMA this one. Which HD 7950 would you recommend?


gigabyte wf3, with an f43 bios, consistently gets 650kh/s and has low power consumption, at 1.094v default


----------



## cam51037

What jdc said, except be careful with buying the card, I've heard newer models cannot be flashed with that BIOS, which lowers the voltage of
The card to draw less power and get lower temps, might want to keep that in mind.

I have a WF3 7950 though, got it used about 3 weeks back for $200 locally and I flashed it with the F43 bios and it does around 650 or 660 KHs I believe, so pretty decent for the price.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well, I'm using my newegg preferred account, so i definitely would get a newer board with voltage locked. Any others you would recommend?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Well, I'm using my newegg preferred account, so i definitely would get a newer board with voltage locked. Any others you would recommend?


if not the gigabyte, get this sapphire, but bear in mind the voltage lock is only about 1.176v, so its still high enough for general use


----------



## jdc122

digitalcoin just crashed on cryptsy btw, now is a good time to buy in


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> digitalcoin just crashed on cryptsy btw, now is a good time to buy in


This was me









0.00033100 DGC 17498.01034000 BTC 5.79184142


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> This was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.00033100 DGC 17498.01034000 BTC 5.79184142


next time give a warning so i can buy in


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> next time give a warning so i can buy in


...Now I'll have to wait longer to offload the 3k DGC I picked up at 0.0003.


----------



## cam51037

Unfortunately I'm stuck on my phone and can't buy any DGC. I would have bought about $1.50 worth, but stupid vircurex doesn't work on an iPhone. Now I have $1.50 sitting in vircurex and can't buy any DGC with it...


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I just traded for 10.26 DGC. Do I just hold onto it?


----------



## PCSarge

2x 6850s and 3x 5770s here. hardware has long paid for itself. hell. bitcoins bought more than half of my main rig.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> 2x 6850s and 3x 5770s here. hardware has long paid for itself. hell. bitcoins bought more than half of my main rig.


Awesome man!

Are you still mining with them, and what currencies?


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I just traded for 10.26 DGC. Do I just hold onto it?


Well its worth seeing how it's selling at the moment.

A much less complicated way of mining would be to mine a select few of coins and selling them only when the price is high.

What i'm seeing, and whats more complicated and time consuming and riskier, is waiting for certain coins to hit high but selling them for a less valued/more volatile coin in hopes that the lesser valued coin spikes to 150% - 200% higher than what you bought it for so that it's a much bigger pay out. You can also mine said lesser coins but it's a slower process.

Hokies seems to be doing this but I think he mines more stable coins and just exchanges them in and out among lesser coins to "gamble" in a way. This is what I want to do but it takes a lot of dedication and you have to really be watching the coin values.

Litecoin is the safest coin outside of BTC, with DGC and others following suit but it's the wild volatile coins that can make you the best bang for your buck.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> Are you still mining with them, and what currencies?


i run multipool, whatever is worth more is what i mine, it switches currencies in real time.

basically a set it and forget it solution


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i run multipool, whatever is worth more is what i mine, it switches currencies in real time.
> 
> basically a set it and forget it solution


Yeah I mine on multipool as well, so you just sell when a certain coin hits a high price then?


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> www.coinchoose.com
> But don't just mine the top one, as for pricing and other stuff:
> 
> www.coinmarketcap.com
> http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/
> 
> And also check out the exchange sites regularly:
> 
> www.mcxnow.com
> www.btc-e.com
> www.cryptsy.com
> www.bter.com


Thanks for the info/resources


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I got the core clock and memory up to that. But there is a lot of artifact tearing on my browser. Could it just be Firefox? Also, I can't put it up to 24000 and 20, because that makes the driver crash and makes the computer unusable.


I know it's old but I had problems with my Firefox and Windows media player on my mining rig. Driver crashed and all that. Even though they were rock solid before I started mining.

Now I use Chrome and VLC on the mining rig with no problems anymore.


----------



## bluestang




----------



## Darth Scabrous

Hey, is Cryptsy down for anyone else? I keep getting an Incapsula verification screen, but they never sent me a passcode, and now it says I'm not authorized? Did I just lose all my coins?


----------



## Krusher33

No. Cryptsy is just... unreliable to keep up and running. Just go back later.

It's been advised to not park your coins there though.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Can you recommend a better place then?


----------



## Hokies83

I use Cryptsy And BTC-E

Cryptsy just covers so many coins it is very easy to play the market.

I have about 8 BTC setting on Cryptsy tho and cant get to it...

I have been buying and selling with it..... Most i send to my wallet tho...

But i got 30 BTC now... and that was what i was using to play the market with...

I want to buy a bunch of Megacoins but cannot lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I prefer trading at mcxnow or btc-e, or even bter









Been mining WDC at a private pool for a week now


----------



## bluestang

Hmm, I've been logged into Cryptsy for about 3-4 hours now. I know he posted abut adding another server..

"BigVern @cryptsy
Another new server has been brought online to account for a dramatic increase in trade."


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Can you recommend a better place then?


What they said.

It's ok to trade there, but I wouldn't keep my coins there for a long time. Seems like such an inconvenience when a site goes down on a daily basis almost whenever you want access to your coins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I prefer trading at mcxnow or btc-e, or even bter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been mining WDC at a private pool for a week now


I noticed last night.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Been mining WDC at a private pool for a week now


Nothing like a good private pool party.


----------



## wedge

I've been using Cryptsy and VirCurEx.
I really like VirCurEx because it allows complete freedom to trade between any two currencies. Which opens up tons of potential in trades, because you can jump around and make money on every trade. It's the only exchange I've found that does this. All other exchanges, only allow certain trading pairs, which means in some cases you have to go back and forth between the same two currencies. Which limits profit and increases the time you have to wait between trades to be profitable. The downside on VirCurEx is that there are many currency combinations that have very low volume. Just watch for and avoid those ones. They also seem to have higher withdrawal fees than most other exchanges. But that's not so bad if you can make more money there. Vircurex also supports withdrawal of USD, which is nice.

I mostly use Cryptsy for MemeCoins. It seems to be the only exchange that handles them, anyone know of any others?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well as it looks now, I've lost 400 WDC that was in there. Not a huge problem, but still irks me.


----------



## Hokies83

Cryptsy is back.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Not for me. Its still telling me to verify, but won't send me a verification email.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Not for me. Its still telling me to verify, but won't send me a verification email.


up for me


----------



## bluestang

Down again!

Up, down, up, down, up, down.... sounds like sex, but hopefully in this case no one ever really gets screwed


----------



## Hokies83

Ya im about to sell 6 btc and use the 2 i have left on crypsy after that to get to 8 again lol.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> What are the quietest 7970s out there to run so that no one can really hear them in an office PC


You're a sly fox.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> BigVern ‏@cryptsy 12m
> Cryptsy is currently under a DDOS attack. I am halting trades until I can get things stabalized


well this always helps things


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> What are the quietest 7970s out there to run so that no one can really hear them in an office PC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You're a sly fox.


Actually ended up getting two 6970s for less than the cost of one 7970. Not the coolest running cards or energy efficient, but they are running for free and pulling 520 kh/s avg each according to CGWatcher when running 955 / 1475. And anywhere from 900-1125 kh/s avg together according to the pool I'm on.


----------



## cam51037

So has anyone thought about taking an R Pi and using the USB bitcoin miners with it? I have someone locally selling the ASICs but has a lot left and is asking BTC-Guild price, but without warranty. I'm thinking if he eventually drops the price to $50 per one or less I might get one just because its kind of neat, and would give my R Pi something to do other than collect dust.









It'll probably be a long time until he drops them to $50 though, because he just dropped it to $100 after being $150 for weeks.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So has anyone thought about taking an R Pi and using the USB bitcoin miners with it? I have someone locally selling the ASICs but has a lot left and is asking BTC-Guild price, but without warranty. I'm thinking if he eventually drops the price to $50 per one or less I might get one just because its kind of neat, and would give my R Pi something to do other than collect dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably be a long time until he drops them to $50 though, because he just dropped it to $100 after being $150 for weeks.


Tell GDP about them, he'll buy them all at that price


----------



## MingoDynasty

I didn't even know this thread existed. My avatar is now relevant for once!

Too bad I sold two of my 7950s since LTC and scrypt mining in general is not as profitable as it once was. And I predict that the value of those 7950 cards will drop significantly enough once Radeon 9xxx hits.

I'll continue to mine on my single water cooled 7950 though.


----------



## Hokies83

Multipool.in added bottle caps and mega coin.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Tell GDP about them, he'll buy them all at that price


At $100? That's still more expensive than BTC Guild, and doesn't have warranty either, and BTCG has free shipping!

Btw who's GDP? I feel like an idiot..


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> At $100? That's still more expensive than BTC Guild, and doesn't have warranty either, and BTCG has free shipping!
> 
> Btw who's GDP? I feel like an idiot..


The "If you're still mining with a GPU you're doing it wrong" guy.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> The "If you're still mining with a GPU you're doing it wrong" guy.


Oh, him....


----------



## ComputerRestore

I guess I'm stuck at 490Kh/s for my 7970. I've tried every combination to raise my hash rate but no luck.

-I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --shaders 2048 --gpu-threads 1 --thread-concurrency 1024

This combination was interesting - I was pushing 700Kh/s @ 925/1375 but the errors were stacking up pretty quick.....

7950's can't get here fast enough lolz


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I guess I'm stuck at 490Kh/s for my 7970. I've tried every combination to raise my hash rate but no luck.
> 
> -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --shaders 2048 --gpu-threads 1 --thread-concurrency 1024
> 
> This combination was interesting - I was pushing 700Kh/s @ 925/1375 but the errors were stacking up pretty quick.....
> 
> 7950's can't get here fast enough lolz


Here may be your issue.

--thread-concurrency 1024 <--- you want this as high as u can get it...

Then this allows you to Increase the Intensity.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I guess I'm stuck at 490Kh/s for my 7970. I've tried every combination to raise my hash rate but no luck.
> 
> -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --shaders 2048 --gpu-threads 1 --thread-concurrency 1024
> 
> This combination was interesting - I was pushing 700Kh/s @ 925/1375 but the errors were stacking up pretty quick.....
> 
> 7950's can't get here fast enough lolz


Thread concurrency is way too low.

Do this:

-I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-threads 2 --thread-concurrency 8192

Try that for litecoin...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thread concurrency is way too low.
> 
> Do this:
> 
> -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-threads 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> Try that for litecoin...


Thanks for the info. I will try the lookup-gap 0. I do run a higher thread concurrency, I just thought it was interesting that that combination I posted gave me 700Kh/s but was all HW errors.

Looking through many of the Mining threads of various groups, it looks like XFX Cards are just bad for Litecoin. (and various other Non-Reference Cards as well)

Knowing that I will just settle with my 490Kh/s on this card and have worked on getting the power usage as low as possible.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> -I 13 *-g 2* -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --shaders 2048 *--gpu-threads 1* --thread-concurrency 1024
> 
> This combination was interesting - I was pushing 700Kh/s @ 925/1375 but the errors were stacking up pretty quick.....


Don't these two flags mean the same thing? Then you're setting it two different ways, is that causing an issue??


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I will try the lookup-gap 0. I do run a higher thread concurrency, I just thought it was interesting that that combination I posted gave me 700Kh/s but was all HW errors.
> 
> Looking through many of the Mining threads of various groups, it looks like XFX Cards are just bad for Litecoin. (and various other Non-Reference Cards as well)
> 
> Knowing that I will just settle with my 490Kh/s on this card and have worked on getting the power usage as low as possible.


I run these settings on my XFX 7970:

-I 13 --thread-concurrency 8192 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-memclock 1750 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-fan 85

That gives me 560kH/s

I can break 600 if I push the overclock further, but that's not sustainable. This setting seems like a good compromise.

On a related note, I've been reading some forums on this subject. It is apparently possible to flash the bios in this card, and increase the hashrate to what a 'normal' 7970 should get.
I haven't been able to find enough info on it yet to be willing to give it a try. The trick is that the bios to flash is not an XFX bios. I think it's a Gigabyte bios. If it works it should be able to reach 700+ without breaking a sweat.


----------



## bluestang

Anyone here use Coinbase.com to withdraw money (US$) directly to their bank account (US)?


----------



## Cheeseless

Hey fellas, I wanna start out. I have a 7850, and it can go 24/7 no prob. What coin(s) should i go for? What software, etc?


----------



## MingoDynasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Anyone here use Coinbase.com to withdraw money (US$) directly to their bank account (US)?


I've used Coinbase. Works pretty well, but you have to link your bank account, and sending/receiving money to your bank account is just like doing a bank transfer, and will take a couple days to clear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> Hey fellas, I wanna start out. I have a 7850, and it can go 24/7 no prob. What coin(s) should i go for? What software, etc?


Coins, http://www.dustcoin.com/ and http://www.coinchoose.com/
I usually just stick with LTC to avoid the hassle of knowing what coin is most profitable at any given time. If you must, you can also try CryptoSwitcher which tries to automate that process https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=172121.0

Software, I would recommend GUIminer which comes with cgminer: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=150331.0
It also has presets for AMD cards to get a pretty good hashrate, if you don't want to deal with the trial and error of maximizing your hashrate.

edit: third thing you didn't mention was mining pools. Simply search on Google for one that mines the coin(s) you're looking for and sign up with them. Most of them are generally the same, but may have different payout methods, fees, uptime/downtime, etc. Do some research if necessary.


----------



## Cheeseless

Hmm. What about CPU mining? Is it it at all worth it to try and use this old laptop (Compaq Presario CQ610-SP)? I've been leaving it on all night running Prime95, but I'm going to switch to either mining or folding. Also, the laptop is running Linux.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> Hmm. What about CPU mining? Is it it at all worth it to try and use this old laptop (Compaq Presario CQ610-SP)? I've been leaving it on all night running Prime95, but I'm going to switch to either mining or folding. Also, the laptop is running Linux.


No, CPU mining wouldn't generate any profits. For comparison, a 7850 does around 200x as much work than a 2600k I think I read somewhere, which means the 2600k isn't doing anything really useful. Maybe use it to fold, where it might actually get some work done.

Also though, keep in mind that laptops aren't supposed to be tab under a heavy load for a long time do to their cooling. Maybe you'd want to think about just selling the laptop and purchasing another GPU instead to do some real work. Chances are the laptop won't have a great folding output, especially if its an older laptop.


----------



## Cheeseless

Hmm, ok. Thanks everybody, Ill look into it more when i reach my desktop.


----------



## Hokies83

I think there are some cpu only miningg coins out there prime coin maybe?

Ivan knows i do not cpu mine myself.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> On a related note, I've been reading some forums on this subject. It is apparently possible to flash the bios in this card, and increase the hashrate to what a 'normal' 7970 should get.
> I haven't been able to find enough info on it yet to be willing to give it a try. The trick is that the bios to flash is not an XFX bios. I think it's a Gigabyte bios. If it works it should be able to reach 700+ without breaking a sweat.


I have heard that as well. There's a few threads on OCN about doing the flash but I got pretty lost after I found out my ASIC % and voltage for my card. I'm just worried I'll flash the wrong BIOS and brick it lol.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I'm just worried I'll flash the wrong BIOS and brick it lol.


Yeah, that's obviously the main concern anyone would have. It's no longer a good investment if you have to buy a new card. Although you might be able to RMA it, if it's still under warranty. Just say: "I don't know what happened, it just died." That usually works for me.








XFX does not have the dual bios like some other brands. I'm running gigabyte cards in my dedicated mining rigs. I had to flash the bios for best power/performance. It was sure nice to have the dual bios. I didn't need to use it, but I felt much better having it.


----------



## bluestang

From doing my research when I was going to buy 7970s, I found a thread talking about the two different settings for 7970s being able to get that 700+ hash rate. Can't seem to find it again, but it pretty much stated that there a two different 7970s....

One is stable with -I 13 -G 2 with thread concurrency of 8192 and the other with -I 19 (or 20) -G 1 with thread concurrency higher than 8192.


----------



## bluestang

Question regarding POS (Proof of Stake)...any of you guys hold your coins long enough for this? Or is it just better to trade them at the right price?

Also, if you think it is worth waiting for POS I believe your wallet needs to be unlocked for it to work. So how do you unlock a wallet that you have already encrypted with a passphrase?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Question regarding POS (Point of Stake)...any of you guys hold your coins long enough for this? Or is it just better to trade them at the right price?
> 
> Also, if you think it is worth waiting for POS I believe your wallet needs to be unlocked for it to work. So how do you unlock a wallet that you have already encrypted with a passphrase?


Not sure what point of stake is, but I'm holding DGC and LTC, hoping their prices go up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> I run these settings on my XFX 7970:
> 
> -I 13 --thread-concurrency 8192 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-memclock 1750 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-fan 85
> 
> That gives me 560kH/s
> 
> I can break 600 if I push the overclock further, but that's not sustainable. This setting seems like a good compromise.
> 
> On a related note, I've been reading some forums on this subject. It is apparently possible to flash the bios in this card, and increase the hashrate to what a 'normal' 7970 should get.
> I haven't been able to find enough info on it yet to be willing to give it a try. The trick is that the bios to flash is not an XFX bios. I think it's a Gigabyte bios. If it works it should be able to reach 700+ without breaking a sweat.


It's true, flash a Sapphire dual x bios, non boost, 925/1375mhz one. Look for it at techpowerup's database.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Question regarding POS (Point of Stake)...any of you guys hold your coins long enough for this? Or is it just better to trade them at the right price?
> 
> Also, if you think it is worth waiting for POS I believe your wallet needs to be unlocked for it to work. So how do you unlock a wallet that you have already encrypted with a passphrase?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Not sure what point of stake is, but I'm holding DGC and LTC, hoping their prices go up.


Proof of stake is a characteristic of Peercoin (ppc), Novacoin (nvc), Yacoin (yac), Bottlecaps (CAP), Bitgem and a few more I guess...
It's pretty cool, makes the network secure without the need for mining itself, thus leading to an energy efficient coin long term.
I hold yacoin, you need to have them in your wallet 30 days+, after two months they reach the maximum coin age I think (ppc at least) and they start accumulating some sort of interest.

To do a 51% attack and double spend these coins you not only need 51% or more of the total network power, but you also need to buy ALL the coins that are minting PoS blocks, otherwise transactions would still be validated and your attack frustrated.

You unlock your wallet by going into the help menu, then debug window, and lastly console.
There you type:

Code:



Code:


walletpassphrase YOURPASSWORD 9999999 true

That unlocks the wallet for proof of stake block minting only.








Good luck!


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Question regarding POS (Point of Stake)...any of you guys hold your coins long enough for this? Or is it just better to trade them at the right price?


What's Point of Stake?
Quote:


> Also, if you think it is worth waiting for POS I believe your wallet needs to be unlocked for it to work. So how do you unlock a wallet that you have already encrypted with a passphrase?


I don't think you can. Just open a new wallet and transfer all your coins there.

Edit: nevermind. Answered above


----------



## bluestang

Oops! Proof of Stake, not Point...Doh!

Anyways, I don't think DGC does.

Ivan, thanks for the instructions!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I listed the coins that do have that system...np


----------



## Cheeseless

I'm sorry if this has been addressed before, and I know this is probably useless. My laptop has integrated graphics ( Mobility Radeon HD 4200). Can I actually use that for anything? Plus as I mentioned before it's on Linux, can i get the appropriate drivers and stuff anyway? I know I won't get any sort of profit and will cost myself a heftier power bill, but I would like to try it if possible. Also, someone mentioned laptops not being good for long term high loads. Ever since I arrived in Azores I've had Prime95 on Blend or just working. It got hot but seems as healthy as ever.

Also, I don't really care for the laptop's health. It's currently giving me electric shocks whenever I touch the plastic underside.


----------



## Bruennis

Your laptop would literally melt









Mining is very intensive and produces a ton of heat. My computer mines naked with a box fan cooling it and it still gets pretty hot.

I say nah to laptop mining


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's true, flash a Sapphire dual x bios, non boost, 925/1375mhz one. Look for it at techpowerup's database.


Reading up on this more....I'm going to do it. I'll post later if I brick my card. I'll be saving an OEM copy of my BIOS so it's not a huge deal to flash it back if it doesn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Your laptop would literally melt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mining is very intensive and produces a ton of heat. My computer mines naked with a box fan cooling it and it still gets pretty hot.
> 
> I say nah to laptop mining


I mine with my A8 4500m. The iGPU gets ~40Mh/s doing Bitcoin @ 10W and runs nice and cool. CPU mining with a laptop probably isn't a good idea


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Reading up on this more....I'm going to do it. I'll post later if I brick my card. I'll be saving an OEM copy of my BIOS so it's not a huge deal to flash it back if it doesn't work.
> I mine with my A8 4500m. The iGPU gets ~40Mh/s doing Bitcoin @ 10W and runs nice and cool. CPU mining with a laptop probably isn't a good idea


Mine at ypool.net using the cpu if the cpu is strong enough...more profitable than slow gpu mining really.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Reading up on this more....I'm going to do it. I'll post later if I brick my card. I'll be saving an OEM copy of my BIOS so it's not a huge deal to flash it back if it doesn't work.
> I mine with my A8 4500m. The iGPU gets ~40Mh/s doing Bitcoin @ 10W and runs nice and cool. CPU mining with a laptop probably isn't a good idea


Make a BIOS backup with GPUz, then you can flash back your original BIOS that your card came with.


----------



## Hokies83

Just bought

300000.00000000 ALF lol.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine at ypool.net using the cpu if the cpu is strong enough...more profitable than slow gpu mining really.


How would a 2600k do at 4.5 GHz for CPU mining Primecoin?


----------



## Cheeseless

Hokies, I bet you'll cause a massive spike, everyone'll rush to buy those and you'll turn into a tenthousandaire overnight.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> How would a 2600k do at 4.5 GHz for CPU mining Primecoin?


Quite good actually...try disabling HT and mine at ypool.net, easy to set up and pays decently.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quite good actually...try disabling HT and mine at ypool.net, easy to set up and pays decently.


Disabling HT helps on this one?

Edit: Ooo! 100 posts


----------



## Hokies83

Nah 300 million alf was only 6 btc . If it turns into 10 btc ill be happy lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Sold the Alf made 4 BTC off the deal... So invested 5 BTC finished with 9 BTC.

Just bought 90000.00000000 NRB For 9 BTC. Kinda hoping to come out with 20 BTC off this deal.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Sold the Alf made 4 BTC off the deal... So invested 5 BTC finished with 9 BTC.
> 
> Just bought 90000.00000000 NRB For 9 BTC. Kinda hoping to come out with 20 BTC off this deal.


Do you suggest investing $2 into NRB and seeing what happens right now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd keep an eye on WDC really...it's rather low, and you know about UNOCS (or not?).
Bottlecaps are a coin that might surprise more than one too...you can always play with more established coins and make some profit from smaller increments, playing on the dips cam.
I wouldn't reccomend doing something as risky as Hokies does without his amount of hashing power to back you up.

You can make tons of $$ with a trading bot at btc-e or mcxnow, trading WDC and LTC for instance.


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah I think the Nrb is worth the risk its down to like. 50% of btc value and multi times a day it has shot to over 300% value once 700%

That's a big payoff instead of nickel and dimming it.

I needs me a trading bot sucks watching the markets all day heh.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah I think the Nrb is worth the risk its down to like. 50% of btc value and multi times a day it has shot to over 300% value once 700%
> 
> That's a big payoff instead of nickel and dimming it.
> 
> I needs me a trading bot sucks watching the markets all day heh.


I was offered one man, for btc-e. If you want I can pm you the info, I may get one too, but not for now.
It's well worth the investment, believe me.


----------



## Hokies83

Sure ill take the info.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I was offered one man, for btc-e. If you want I can pm you the info, I may get one too, but not for now.
> It's well worth the investment, believe me.


mind pm'ing me that too?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Hmmm no luck flashing my XFC 7970, tried:
- Sapphire Dual-X - Vapor-X - Normal 925/1375BIOS
- Gigabyte - Various 925/1375 BIOS's

It would either overheat @ idle and reset my PC or just crash the video drivers depending on what BIOS I tried. Fun times lol.


----------



## bluestang

Your Device ID for your XFX 7970 needs to match the Device ID of the BIOS your trying to flash. Just in case that's part of the issue.


----------



## cam51037

This guide might help you to flash the BIOS correctly, maybe it'll fix the issue: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=200777.0


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Your Device ID for your XFX 7970 needs to match the Device ID of the BIOS your trying to flash. Just in case that's part of the issue.


That might be part of the issue. I was just getting the BIOS's that were suggested to use, thanks for the info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> This guide might help you to flash the BIOS correctly, maybe it'll fix the issue: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=200777.0


Thanks for the link. I read a similar guide, but it wasn't as thorough. There may still be a chance for my 7970

Now I'm tempted to throw the 7970 back in my rig to flash it some more.

Currently running @ ~1200 Kh/s with my two new 7950's

My settings *- -I 20,20 -g 2 -v 1,1 -w 256,256 --lookup-gap 2 --shaders 1792,1792 --thread-concurrency 21712,21712 --no-submit-stale*
Temps are a little high at 1048Core/1500Mem but not too bad.


----------



## Hokies83

Bah Nrb needs to hurry up and spike ive been buying it all up.... Think I've got 12 btc of the stuff lol.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Bah Nrb needs to hurry up and spike ive been buying it all up.... Think I've got 12 btc of the stuff lol.


NRB is still falling from last weeks spike. Won't be another one at least for a few weeks.


----------



## bluestang

I need DGC to spike again.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Bah Nrb needs to hurry up and spike ive been buying it all up.... Think I've got 12 btc of the stuff lol.


I've been looking at low difficulty coins, mining them and hoarding till they spike, alternating with constant WDC mining at a private pool.
Sounds like fun









Expect a pm later today Hokies, and the other guy who asked.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> I need DGC to spike again.


This!

I invested $2 into it, lets turn that into 4!!


----------



## Hokies83

DGC has been over 200% for awhile i do not see makingg much money off wheeling and dealing it in small amounts like that.

Nrb is at 36% now if it went to 300% now thats a profit...


----------



## Darklyric

ok so 7950s vapors-x x2 just arrived today







and im pretty happy. tring to read through the last 50 pages or so but kinda get lost about which coin is currently the best long runner(not going to go multipool yet). So Im thinking maybe ltc or dgc, any suggestions on which one. For client cgminer seems to be the recommended. The main thing i can quite grasp is the whole wallet situation. Also going to mine primecoin on the 8350 per ivan's advice.


----------



## Hokies83

Both have promising futures.

With the hash of 2 7950s I'd say DGC.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> ok so 7950s vapors-x x2 just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im pretty happy. tring to read through the last 50 pages or so but kinda get lost about which coin is currently the best long runner(not going to go multipool yet). So Im thinking maybe ltc or dgc, any suggestions on which one. For client cgminer seems to be the recommended. The main thing i can quite grasp is the whole wallet situation. Also going to mine primecoin on the 8350 per ivan's advice.


i think DGC, its been pretty stable in terms of profit for a while, although it does spike often enough, you should still earn more than LTC.

i would advise you to start looking into multipool though, its not as complicated as it looks, it just requires downloading a few wallets









heres why you should look into it ( four 7950's mining btw)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Put my XFX 7970 back in and flashed it to the Overclocked Double Dissipation version. Now it's doing a lot better. Hitting over 500Kh/s with my stock settings of 925/1375. Once I get it optimized @ -I 20 I'll probably see 700 - thanks everyone for all the advice.


----------



## Darklyric

Yea i just want to get my game plan together for a week or two. 4 x 7950 isn't out of the question just a little hard to still use my main rig with at least 2 on risers. Any advive on how to setup these wallets for dgc and ltc though? I think i got teh ltc one syncing but i never set a un or pw or anything...


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Yea i just want to get my game plan together for a week or two. 4 x 7950 isn't out of the question just a little hard to still use my main rig with at least 2 on risers. Any advive on how to setup these wallets for dgc and ltc though? I think i got teh ltc one syncing but i never set a un or pw or anything...


you dont need a user name or password, but you can encrypt your wallet with a passphrase by clicking on settings then encrypt wallet, and you just type in the password everytime you want to send coins from it, but its not usually necessary unless you need to protect big money in your wallet


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> you dont need a user name or password, but you can encrypt your wallet with a passphrase by clicking on settings then encrypt wallet, and you just type in the password everytime you want to send coins from it, but its not usually necessary unless you need to protect big money in your wallet


so one more wallet question....when i send the coins from the mining pool its safe in my wallet correct? I know you dont want to leave them laying around in the market place and all is why im asking.

Also this is the best online wallet to use right? https://wallet.epools.org


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> so one more wallet question....when i send the coins from the mining pool its safe in my wallet correct? I know you dont want to leave them laying around in the market place and all is why im asking.
> 
> Also this is the best online wallet to use right? https://wallet.epools.org


i wouldnt know, i dont use online wallets.

yes its safe on your pc, but if you want to be extra safe you can go to settings and export your wallet to a file to back it up in case your pc crashes or something. back your wallets up onto a usb stick and keep it hidden away


----------



## cam51037

http://digitalcoin.co/forums/index.php/topic,4.0.html

Not sure If you guys have seen this but I think it's a neat idea.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> http://digitalcoin.co/forums/index.php/topic,4.0.html
> 
> Not sure If you guys have seen this but I think it's a neat idea.


Interesting...like the Winklevoss twins bitcoin trust thingie.
Might be a good idea.


----------



## Darklyric

Ok so one last thing. Should I use the latest sdk 2.8, I think, and is there a secure dl for cgminer on the first page that I'm n ot seeing?


----------



## cam51037

Dark, not answering your current question but about the online wallet, I find epools secure and reliable. I keep $35 worth of coins in it, and have never had a problem. I think the owner is trustworthy.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Ok so one last thing. Should I use the latest sdk 2.8, I think, and is there a secure dl for cgminer on the first page that I'm n ot seeing?


i have heard some bad things about 2.8, ive seen people say it break mining for them, use the 2.7 sdk









are you interested in spending the time setting up cgminer? because you should use guiminer scrypt. its a gui overlay that uses cgminer


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Never keep coins at crypsy. They get DDOS everyday. MCXNOW is the safest exchange in my eyes and the owner is a really nice guy he chats with us everyday.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> i have heard some bad things about 2.8, ive seen people say it break mining for them, use the 2.7 sdk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you interested in spending the time setting up cgminer? because you should use guiminer scrypt. its a gui overlay that uses cgminer


well i was originally going to go that route and learn it as i went but i dl'd guiminer from this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/tutorial-how-to-start-mining-litecoinsfrom a "trustworthy" source and my av programs seem to all think it has a few pieces of malware. I can post a screenshot when i get back home.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> well i was originally going to go that route and learn it as i went but i dl'd guiminer from this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/tutorial-how-to-start-mining-litecoinsfrom a "trustworthy" source and my av programs seem to all think it has a few pieces of malware. I can post a screenshot when i get back home.


really? i had it the other way round? i had guiminer scrypt got through fine, but cgminer.exe always gets deleted by my av when i try unzip the folder.


----------



## Hokies83

Use cgi miner that thread has very little information.

Click the spoiler in the op under lite coin and has massive info on script mining and settings.


----------



## MingoDynasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Use cgi miner that thread has very little information.
> 
> Click the spoiler in the op under lite coin and has massive info on script mining and settings.


What is cgi miner?


----------



## cam51037

I think he means CGMiner.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MingoDynasty*
> 
> What is cgi miner?


Steve Jobs patented miner that sends 99.99991% directly to their personal wallet.

just guessing but ^^what cam says sounds right


----------



## Hokies83

If you have ever used an ipad to type with you would know the reasoning behind my typos .


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> If you have ever used an ipad to type with you would know the reasoning behind my typos .


Same, I've been on an iPhone for the last week or so and it's a pain to type on as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have a keyboard (for now...), Droid Pro ftw.
Switching to an LG Nitro HD soon, so I guess you guys will have company, typo wise.


----------



## Hokies83

Apple products make. Words up sometimes..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't forget punctuation too xD
so it seems at least...

The free bank thing looks cool, wonder if it'll do DGC any good.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Apple products make. Words up sometimes..


LIES!!!


----------



## cam51037

Yes autocorrect does suck sometimes, whenever I try to say well, it turns it into we'll, or the other way around.


----------



## bluestang

Hmm, my Chinese Android tablet (Yuandao N101 II) works just fine!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Hmm, my Chinese Android tablet (Yuandao N101 II) works just fine!


Lucky. We should probably get back on topic of virtual currencies though now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Anyone else mining gascoin?

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=262952.0


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Anyone else mining gascoin?
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=262952.0


Interesting concept, their block rewards are going to INCREASE as network hashrate goes up. Current block reward is .064 coins. Hardly seems worth being an early adopter on that coin. Wait awhile and you'll be able to earn more later than you can now. But they'll start to lose value that that point too... hard to guess how this one will work out in the long run.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, that's why I decided to mine it...seems like fun.









I still have tons of WDC, it's really cheep atm, specially at craptsy.


----------



## Krusher33

Curecoin.... what do you guys think?

I'm quite skeptical of it. Currently they're asking people to just fold under their team and they pay you for it? And they say that they'll switch to paying curecoins. But they don't give what their plans are for it. Like if it's going to be the next primecoin or just another scrypt coin or whatever. As much as I love folding... I can't bring myself to folding for them.


----------



## Bruennis

Delete.


----------



## bluestang

you have "stratum+tcp://" in there twice.


----------



## spitty13

I have a coolermaster 1200w PSU that has a single 12v rail and I was wondering if you could power a 7950 on a a single connection that splits off. Would this provide enough power or would it pull power from the mobo? I posted a picture below to give you an idea what I am talking about.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> you have "stratum+tcp://" in there twice.


Delete


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13*
> 
> I have a coolermaster 1200w PSU that has a single 12v rail and I was wondering if you could power a 7950 on a a single connection that splits off. Would this provide enough power or would it pull power from the mobo? I posted a picture below to give you an idea what I am talking about.


I use a 750W that splits off like that to power both a 7950 and 7850 and it works well. That splitting doesn't really make a difference to the power it gets.


----------



## The_Rocker

If I was to mine some sort of currency on say 4 of my blades (each one has 2 Xeon X5560's and 48GB DDR3), any estimations on the money I could make per week?

I don't pay for power. They are in a datacenter and power is already paid for.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> If I was to mine some sort of currency on say 4 of my blades (each one has 2 Xeon X5560's and 48GB DDR3), any estimations on the money I could make per week?
> 
> I don't pay for power. They are in a datacenter and power is already paid for.


Mining primecoin you would make some decent $$$ out of that. Not sure how much but more than 2usd per day definitely.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Did they come out with the GPU miner for primecoin yet? After those first couple days of hitting a ton of blocks with my CPU I got nothing for a couple days after that and gave up. Did the difficulty go down?


----------



## Hokies83

Something is up with Multipool today getting like 10% rejects last 24 hrs on all systems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Did they come out with the GPU miner for primecoin yet? After those first couple days of hitting a ton of blocks with my CPU I got nothing for a couple days after that and gave up. Did the difficulty go down?


It always goes up if it is profitable and alot of people are mining it.


----------



## Darklyric

Hey so having a little trouble setting cgminer up. Im using mingw like it says and i have it all updated and set to auto update. Then i get to the part where i copy cg miner to source code "Copy CGMiner source to your MSYS working directory" with this shell command Copy CGMiner source code directory into:
\MinGW\msys\1.0\home\(folder with your user name)

In the shell it says "command not found" any suggestions or should i just start out with guiminer or w/e its called.


----------



## waffles887

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey so having a little trouble setting cgminer up. Im using mingw like it says and i have it all updated and set to auto update. Then i get to the part where i copy cg miner to source code "Copy CGMiner source to your MSYS working directory" with this shell command Copy CGMiner source code directory into:
> \MinGW\msys\1.0\home\(folder with your user name)
> 
> In the shell it says "command not found" any suggestions or should i just start out with guiminer or w/e its called.


Is the problem only with cgminer? If not then try other miners like reaper and guiminer.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Hey guys, I have a question. I am very new to this ( I have never done this before XD), so I would like to know if this was worth delving into in the long run. I have a single 7950 and an i5 3570k clocked at 4.6 Ghz, and I was wondering if this was good enough to get profitable returns. Any response would be appreciated!
Edit: Also, which type of coins should I start with if I did get into this?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey so having a little trouble setting cgminer up. Im using mingw like it says and i have it all updated and set to auto update. Then i get to the part where i copy cg miner to source code "Copy CGMiner source to your MSYS working directory" with this shell command Copy CGMiner source code directory into:
> \MinGW\msys\1.0\home\(folder with your user name)
> 
> In the shell it says "command not found" any suggestions or should i just start out with guiminer or w/e its called.


Why are you compiling cgminer in windows again?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidIsCrazy*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question. I am very new to this ( I have never done this before XD), so I would like to know if this was worth delving into in the long run. I have a single 7950 and an i5 3570k clocked at 4.6 Ghz, and I was wondering if this was good enough to get profitable returns. Any response would be appreciated!
> Edit: Also, which type of coins should I start with if I did get into this?


Mine primecoin with cpu and feathercoin with your gpu, refer to the first post for more info and if you have any doubts ask away.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine primecoin with cpu and feathercoin with your gpu, refer to the first post for more info and if you have any doubts ask away.


Thanks man! Have some rep for the quick response.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

You could earn up to about $2 a day. Could be profitable. I started out on WDC. Always good earning ratio, so it seems pretty level to me. If you ran it 24/7, you would probably earn about 200 coins per day.


----------



## ivanlabrie

WDC is great too, but buy support isn't as strong as FTC. Difficulty makes it profitable most of the time though, great coin and it trades at mcxnow which is a plus.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Another question would be about how much primecoin and FTC would I get a day? You don't have to answer this if there are too many variables to depend that amount on (For example: Time mined a day, overclocks on said components, etc.). An estimate would be wonderful however...


----------



## bluestang

Look at coinwarz.com for what each coin would bring.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Why is coinwarz showing terracoin as so much? WDC nets me $4 a day, why is TerraCoin $14 a day?!


----------



## Bruennis

wheretomine.com


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Thanks guys! Rep for you both!
Edit: So terracoin would be the best to mine?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Why is coinwarz showing terracoin as so much? WDC nets me $4 a day, why is TerraCoin $14 a day?!


Sometimes it changes for an hour or two, so that it shows you can earn $14 a day
Or something, but it isn't accurate for long.


----------



## The Pook

Just started mining ... slow going so far but so far so good.

Question though ... if a GPU is running at (supposedly) known stable clocks, how often should I see "Stale" ... units ... or packets ... or whatever they're called?

Every 400-600 I send correctly I get a stale one. Happens at stock clocks, OCed clocks, underclocked ... doesn't matter.

If it matters, the card is a 560 and the client is guiminer


----------



## 77bigmac77

stales are inevitable unfortunately, that's not a skewed ratio at all, it just happens from time to time due to network delays. connecting to a stratum server is always the best way to combat this


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I believe if you change the intensity from 20 to 19 it will reduce overall stales, but in the end stales are inevitable.


----------



## The Pook

Okie dokie then. Gracias. Just making sure it wasn't a sign of a slowly dying card ... she's getting kinda old so I was assuming the worst


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why are you compiling cgminer in windows again?


What the read me file said to do... after i downloaded MinGW for the shell like it said. Am i not supposed to?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> What the read me file said to do... after i downloaded MinGW for the shell like it said. Am i not supposed to?


Not really, but compiling is a good way to get into programming









You can find the binaries here: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/ (cgminer-3.3.1-windows.zip)


----------



## Cheeseless

Okay, I finally got to my desktop. I have cgminer downloaded, the drivers are set up. Can you help me get started? I have a 7850, an i7-2600k, a wallet here wallet.epools.org, and no idea of which coin to mine, what pool(s) to join, or what settings to use.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> Okay, I finally got to my desktop. I have cgminer downloaded, the drivers are set up. Can you help me get started? I have a 7850, an i7-2600k, a wallet here wallet.epools.org, and no idea of which coin to mine, what pool(s) to join, or what settings to use.


Feathercoin. I use Coinotron pool but you can use Multipool.in. I just prefer coinotron reward system over multipool.

You can also mine for worldcoin and digitalcoin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I prefer give-me-ftc.com using their vardiff port...

Found this: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=224497

Curecoin, needs some work, but it's a nice idea.


----------



## Cheeseless

Let's do feather coin and coinotron then. What settings do I put in cgminer to best mine?


----------



## Hokies83

Digital coin.


----------



## 77bigmac77

I'd mine Litecoin atm, but that's just me


----------



## ivanlabrie

I suggested feathercoin since it's more profitable if you look at stales in general...the short block time coins suffer from lots of orphan blocks, which render your submitted shares useless, and thus reduce profitability.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> Let's do feather coin and coinotron then. What settings do I put in cgminer to best mine?


I had a 7850 ming LTC real good. Should work for other Alt coins just as well. I'll dig my settings up tomorrow for ya. Or search my posts, I think I listed it in here somwhere.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I've turned .4 BTC into .6 BTC just by trading WDC the last few days. That's not even counting what I've mined. So my vote is WDC. So watcha gonna do pal???


----------



## Cheeseless

Ok, I'll try and find bluestang's settings, unless he can post them again, and go for one of the four coins you recommended, picked at random using a four sided die. I'd rather not trouble you with the choice any further.


----------



## Cheeseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Try this...
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> color 0A
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.wemineltc.com:80 -u -p -o stratum+tcp://ltcmine.ru:3333 -u -p --intensity 19 --worksize 256 -v 1 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8000 --auto-fan --auto-gpu --gpu-engine 1150 --gpu-memclock 1365 --gpu-powertune 20 --temp-target 75
> 
> I run those settings (minus the pool of course) on my Sapphire 7850 1GB and get 403kh/s. Fan at 55% for me and max temp is 71c.


Here we go, these are your settings, are they still good? Plus, I'm using a 2GB version of the 7850, also from sapphire. Also, I have no idea what to do with these now that I've got 'em.








The nice dice over at http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm tells me that digital coin is the one, so I checked at coinwarz and it seems to be the best out of the ones you mentioned, so let's go with it. What pool do I go for? Coinotron has no DGC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> Here we go, these are your settings, are they still good? Plus, I'm using a 2GB version of the 7850, also from sapphire. Also, I have no idea what to do with these now that I've got 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice dice over at http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm tells me that digital coin is the one, so I checked at coinwarz and it seems to be the best out of the ones you mentioned, so let's go with it. What pool do I go for? Coinotron has no DGC.


I'd suggest ftc once more, use this site: www.coinchoose.com
Then click on the option that says profitability adjusted for stales. Click it till you get them from best to worst.

For dgc, google vardiff digital coin pool. Pick the one with most hash rate.
For ftc either coinotron or www.give-me-ftc.com


----------



## bluestang

I'm switching to https://dgc.d2.cc/ for DGC...I was using DigiCoinPool.com, but seeing some non-payouts and that's not cool. And yes, other than pool settings, those were good until I sent the card back and got 6970s.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Digicoinpool (and all BigVern pools) suck...he is quite reckless, both with his pools and exchange site (constant 51%+ of new coins and adds all coins, thus having crashes, double transactions, and so on at his site).

I stay away from that stuff, personally, only use Cryptsy since I got no where else to trade certain coins.
Even coins-e works better


----------



## Cheeseless

I still don't know what to do with the settings you guys gave me, though. Coinchoose convinced me to go for FTC. What do I have to do? Already got coinotron signed in and the wallet number put in.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> I still don't know what to do with the settings you guys gave me, though. Coinchoose convinced me to go for FTC. What do I have to do? Already got coinotron signed in and the wallet number put in.


Create a txt document, edit it and input the settings inside it, but replace the text after -u and -p with your worker name and worker password.
Then rename the file "whateveryouwant".bat (mine is ftc.bat for simplicity) and run it.


----------



## Cheeseless

Ah ok, I thought so but wasn't really sure. Mostly because of the first two lines.


----------



## Cheeseless

Hmm, now I wonder, would I be able to keep using the computer without the massive lag caused by cgminer if i enabled multi-monitor in my motherboard and used Lucid Virtu?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> Hmm, now I wonder, would I be able to keep using the computer without the massive lag caused by cgminer if i enabled multi-monitor in my motherboard and used Lucid Virtu?


No need for that, just use lower intensity while using it. Try:
-i 13 -g 2
Add that to your bat file, experiment with different intensity values, try to get close to the same hash rate with -g 2 variable there.


----------



## Hokies83

Arrrgh there be there worms in that there salt water live rock matey!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wrong forum Hokies?


----------



## waffles887

Has anyone noticed the HUGE rise in Noirbits profitability? With 500 kh/s you can make half a bitcoin a day! The difficulty just plumited to near nothing, while the exchange rates are still stable.
This may just be a huge hiccup though


----------



## ivanlabrie

Happens, that's what coinchoose.com and the like cause...any scrypt or sha256 coin that makes it there will suffer the same fate:

-Diff goes down, or price goes up -> multipool and the like will rape the bejesus out of it till either difficulty goes up or price goes way down after tons of miner dump coins like crazy at whatever price buyers pay.
-Coin is left in a comma, since difficulty is so high no one mines them, price is low too...blocks take AGES to move and thus difficulty recalculation takes forever. (unless the developer of the coin implements anti-coinchoose measures, like digital coin's Baritus did, FTC after it's almost death or like Mincoin after the patch, or even WDC)

That is why I prefer those coins I mentioned over other random scrypt coins, I don't feel like doing that myself, since there's little time to mine and dump before the guys with huge farms do it.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Happens, that's what coinchoose.com and the like cause...any scrypt or sha256 coin that makes it there will suffer the same fate:
> 
> -Diff goes down, or price goes up -> multipool and the like will rape the bejesus out of it till either difficulty goes up or price goes way down after tons of miner dump coins like crazy at whatever price buyers pay.
> -Coin is left in a comma, since difficulty is so high no one mines them, price is low too...blocks take AGES to move and thus difficulty recalculation takes forever. (unless the developer of the coin implements anti-coinchoose measures, like digital coin's Baritus did, FTC after it's almost death or like Mincoin after the patch, or even WDC)
> 
> That is why I prefer those coins I mentioned over other random scrypt coins, I don't feel like doing that myself, since there's little time to mine and dump before the guys with huge farms do it.


Yeah, that happens all the time. I like to watch for spikes like that, but I don't start mining until the exchange rate drops, and then the difficulty drops, and then I start mining. At that point the difficulty will be lower than normal, and the exchange rate will be too, which means the difficulty will remain low for some time. Which means I'll be able to gather much more coins than I normally would. Then I hang on to those coins until the next spike, or at least until the exchange rate goes back to normal levels.

I don't like that whole multi-pool idea. Its strategy is too shortsighted, considering the massive and frequent value fluctuations in coins. If you wait for a coin to be valuable before you start mining it, by the time you have enough to be worth trading, it will already be worthless. Better to mine while a coin is worthless, you can make more money by selling when there's a spike. Not only will the coins be worth more, but you will have much more of them.
This strategy requires patience. And it's not without its risk. There's always a chance that a coin might not spike again for a long time, or maybe not at all, or maybe the coin might die off completely. Those risks can be mitigated by simply not putting all your eggs in one basket. Just like multipool switches between valuable coins. I switch around between non-valuable coins.
Edit: by "non-valuable", I mean good coins that are currently at a low and will bounce back, not crap coins that will never be valuable

Just take a look at the exchange history of any coin, you can see which ones have a spike every few weeks, or month or so. and which ones don't.

Edit: I also pay close attention to the coins that are NOT listed on any of those comparison sites, but are listed on exchanges. I find those ones tend to have the best day-to-day payouts, because most people don't bother to look that closely. I recently traded 2 day's worth of memecoins for double the number of litecoins I would have made in the same time period. That rate has gone down since then, but it's still favorable.


----------



## jdc122

ANYONE ELSE SEE THIS MASSIVE FTC PUMP???? holycrap









0.00134 to 0.00189 in 3 hours, and its still going


----------



## Bruennis

Which service do you all use when withdrawing USD from an exchange such as BTC-E? Perfect Money? PayPal is also an option but there is a 6% charge...

Also, what information goes into the purse box?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Which service do you all use when withdrawing USD from an exchange such as BTC-E? Perfect Money? PayPal is also an option but there is a 6% charge...
> 
> Also, what information goes into the purse box?


I don't use those services at all, I talk to local buyers and post ads online...cash is way better and I normally sell for mtgox +5% anyway, so it's good.


----------



## cam51037

And if you do what Ivan does, accept CASH ONLY. Do not accept cheques no matter how legit it looks or how nice they are, they can be easily faked or cancelled. I cannot stress this enough!


----------



## Cheeseless

Oh, I figured out what I should do. If I want to use the computer, I'll just lower the intensity through cgminer, so I don't have to keep editing the .bat. However, when I got home after lunch today it said Dead / 375 Kh/s below the hotkeys. Should I be worried about it losing a thread? The log showed it was trying to restart it and failing quite a few times.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't use those services at all, I talk to local buyers and post ads online...cash is way better and I normally sell for mtgox +5% anyway, so it's good.


Is there a reason why you choose to sell locally and via ads?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> Oh, I figured out what I should do. If I want to use the computer, I'll just lower the intensity through cgminer, so I don't have to keep editing the .bat. However, when I got home after lunch today it said Dead / 375 Kh/s below the hotkeys. Should I be worried about it losing a thread? The log showed it was trying to restart it and failing quite a few times.


Maybe a driver crash.


----------



## Cheeseless

Driver crsh indeed, I had a couple of bluescreens just now. Should I try and update the drivers, or downgrade them? Should I do it both for the STREAM thing and the actual normal driver?


----------



## cam51037

Do you have a stable overlock? Maybe try lowering the clocks and adding a bit more voltage to the card and see if the problems persist.


----------



## Cheeseless

Oh, boy, now THAT I'm not sure how to do. Hokies, I see you're here, would you happen to know a stable set of for core, mem, and voltage?


----------



## Hokies83

Every card is different run some stress tests to find where your stable.

Heaven etc


----------



## waffles887

Yea, the whole Noirbits thing was a dud. It was impossible to make the 7,000 coins a day they were claiming because of the design of Noirbits


----------



## Cheeseless

Yeah. With GPU Tweak I managed to figure out that my card isn't really set up to go above 1050, so I won't (I need it alive for a few years at least), but I increased the memory clock a bit. Seems stable, but I'll see just how stable after I leave it on for the weekend.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Is there a reason why you choose to sell locally and via ads?


I can't cash out from sites here, being in Argentina. Also, the exchange rate makes it more profitable if I sell for cash since there are foreign currency restrictions and thus people pay more for usd in cash. Or BTC which go for usd prices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> Yeah. With GPU Tweak I managed to figure out that my card isn't really set up to go above 1050, so I won't (I need it alive for a few years at least), but I increased the memory clock a bit. Seems stable, but I'll see just how stable after I leave it on for the weekend.


It's better to run it at 1000/1500 for mining, with 1.1-1.15v and 50-60% fan.


----------



## Cheeseless

Where in the cgminer line do I set the voltage? Also, what the the coinotron reported hashrate mean? Is it a sum of both the threads? cgminer says 362/333, but coinotron just says 447.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseless*
> 
> Where in the cgminer line do I set the voltage? Also, what the the coinotron reported hashrate mean? Is it a sum of both the threads? cgminer says 362/333, but coinotron just says 447.


Sounds about right...your hash rate is 362 average it seems.

Add this line for voltage: --gpu-vddc 1.15


----------



## ComputerRestore

After a while of messing around I now have 3 rigs running a total of 2.05 Mh/s. (2x7950, 2x6870, 1x 7850) Running scrypt mine.

I'm not sure how much I should be making per day in coins, so I could definitely use some guidance.
I pretty much just Multipool and then trade for Bitcoin when my coins are valuable.

As far as I can tell I'm ~3$ per day. Sometimes more. That's a far cry from what's estimated at CoinWarz - ~10$ a day for similar coins.

Is there a better method to use? As it seems I'm losing 66% of my profits.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> After a while of messing around I now have 3 rigs running a total of 2.05 Mh/s. (2x7950, 2x6870, 1x 7850) Running scrypt mine.
> 
> I'm not sure how much I should be making per day in coins, so I could definitely use some guidance.
> I pretty much just Multipool and then trade for Bitcoin when my coins are valuable.
> 
> As far as I can tell I'm ~3$ per day. Sometimes more. That's a far cry from what's estimated at CoinWarz - ~10$ a day for similar coins.
> 
> Is there a better method to use? As it seems I'm losing 66% of my profits.


Try mining just a single coin, such as Digitalcoin or Litecoin, and then exchange it for BTC.

For example I have a 7950 and 7850 doing 1 MH/s total, and I make around 1 LTC a day with that, which is about $2.75, so you should be making $5+ with your setup.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Try mining just a single coin, such as Digitalcoin or Litecoin, and then exchange it for BTC.
> 
> For example I have a 7950 and 7850 doing 1 MH/s total, and I make around 1 LTC a day with that, which is about $2.75, so you should be making $5+ with your setup.


Great thanks for the info. I'll try that method for a bit.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Great thanks for the info. I'll try that method for a bit.


Yeah just in the last 12 hours I've made around 0.6LTC with my setup already. Right after I posted that post I booted the miner up and it's been crunching away.


----------



## Hokies83

Holy Wdc batman! 570% btc value dumped 1200 lol luv multipool lol.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Holy Wdc batman! 570% btc value dumped 1200 lol luv multipool lol.


So how much did you make on that?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So how much did you make on that?


1 BTC


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 1 BTC


Oh snap nice.

I'm still mining LTC waiting for the price to go up.







I must be doing something wrong.

TEACH ME YOUR WAYS HOKIES!


----------



## bluestang

Whohoo! My Gigabyte 7950 RMA will be back to me on Tuesday. Curious as to what I will get, my card repaired or a newer locked one.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh snap nice.
> 
> I'm still mining LTC waiting for the price to go up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> TEACH ME YOUR WAYS HOKIES!


Use multipool multi port .

Then when one spikes u already got it.. Sell it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Holy Wdc batman! 570% btc value dumped 1200 lol luv multipool lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Use multipool multi port .
> 
> Then when one spikes u already got it.. Sell it.


If you bought WDC you lost money, and if you dumped cause multipool was at 570% profitability it only means you sold cheap...price is abysmal atm, it was 570% cause of low difficulty for mining that's all.
You should hoarde it when diff is that low, and wait till price rises, or even buy some more and then dump it when price reaches higher levels (like over 0.00009)


----------



## Moos

Currently hoarding Megacoin. Difficulty down to 5.9.


----------



## bluestang

I'm collecting DGC and GME.

Bought me some ALF (13k) on the low as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

A good trader doesn't reveal his strategy...I mean, don't say no if people ask for help but don't blow your strategies.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good trader doesn't reveal his strategy...


But a REALLY good trader reveals a fake strategy, hoping to manipulate the market


----------



## cam51037

These numbers make me happy, low rejection rate and no hardware errors, and a solid 615KH/s on a 7950.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> These numbers make me happy, low rejection rate and no hardware errors, and a solid 615KH/s on a 7950.


What speed are you running the card at?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> What speed are you running the card at?


i wanna guess 1000/1500
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> These numbers make me happy, low rejection rate and no hardware errors, and a solid 615KH/s on a 7950.


what cards and what bios are you running?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> i wanna guess 1000/1500
> what cards and what bios are you running?


I'm running a Gigabyte 7950 (F43 bios) and an ASUS 7850 2 GB (Stock 1.138V-1.3V bios)

As for clocks the 7950 is at 1050/1375 @ 1.09V and the 7850 is at 1050/1350 @ 1.138V.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

My two 7950s are mining at 580 a piece. But I'm worried. They are both right around 75C. Is there any way to cool them? Could I take off the side panel and turn down the temp in the room?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

My two 7950s are mining at 580 a piece. But I'm worried. They are both right around 75C. Is there any way to cool them? Could I take off the side panel and turn down the temp in the room?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm running a Gigabyte 7950 (F43 bios) and an ASUS 7850 2 GB (Stock 1.138V-1.3V bios)
> 
> As for clocks the 7950 is at 1050/1375 @ 1.09V and the 7850 is at 1050/1350 @ 1.138V.


very nice.

i have
2 sapphire 3L's
1 sapphire 4L
1 msi tf III
1 gigabyte (having issues with this one)
and 1 msi tf3 6950


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> very nice.
> 
> i have
> 2 sapphire 3L's
> 1 sapphire 4L
> 1 msi tf III
> 1 gigabyte (having issues with this one)
> and 1 msi tf3 6950


Wow nice farm you have going there.









What issues are you having with the gigabyte card?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Wow nice farm you have going there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What issues are you having with the gigabyte card?


Thanks this is across 3 machines for now. I have a Gigabyte UD3 coming sometime next week hopefully (picked this one up for $50) once i get the board i will hopefully be able to run 4-5 cards in one rig. I should be able to pickup another 7950 here in the next couple of weeks.

it seems to hang up at random.. ive tried different clock speeds and different memory speeds. It tends to clock lower than my other cards. i'm running the FX0 bios on it right now since it's a rev 2.0 card


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm running a Gigabyte 7950 (F43 bios)
> 
> As for clocks the 7950 is at 1050/1375 @ 1.09V


I think you can do better. Try tuning with the thread concurrency and other settings.

That's the same card and bios that I'm using. I'm getting 660kh/s at 1085/1250 @1.09v @ ~68 - 74degrees.

Unlike a 7970, I found no significant improvement from increasing the memory clock speed, so I left it at stock. No point in producing extra heat for nothing. If the core is clocked higher, the memory might become more important. But at that core speed, stock memory seems to work nicely.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> I think you can do better. Try tuning with the thread concurrency and other settings.
> 
> That's the same card and bios that I'm using. I'm getting 660kh/s at 1085/1250 @1.09v @ ~68 - 74degrees.
> 
> Unlike a 7970, I found no significant improvement from increasing the memory clock speed, so I left it at stock. No point in producing extra heat for nothing. If the core is clocked higher, the memory might become more important. But at that core speed, stock memory seems to work nicely.


Hmmm, what thread concurrency are you running on yours? I would definitely like to know how to get 660Kh/s on stock speeds.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hmmm, what thread concurrency are you running on yours? I would definitely like to know how to get 660Kh/s on stock speeds.


Most likely 24000 (or more in Linux...much more is doable), and high intensity like 19 or 20.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Most likely 24000 (or more in Linux...much more is doable), and high intensity like 19 or 20.


Yeah I have my 7950 at intensity 18 and it seems to work well.


----------



## cam51037

OK I changed the 7950 to intensity 20 and thread concurrency to 24000, now I'm getting 635KH/s.

Here's my current flags:
lookup-gap -2
worksize -256

Anything else I should add to get that magical 660Kh/s?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> OK I changed the 7950 to intensity 20 and thread concurrency to 24000, now I'm getting 635KH/s.
> 
> Here's my current flags:
> lookup-gap -2
> worksize -256
> 
> Anything else I should add to get that magical 660Kh/s?


What coin?

Try lookup-gap 0


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What coin?
> 
> Try lookup-gap 0


Alright I'll try that but I'm currently mining LTC on netcodepool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Alright I'll try that but I'm currently mining LTC on netcodepool.


Good then, it'll boost your kh/s and accepted shared.
Do eet nao!


----------



## jdc122

what should i expect from a 6970, 450-500kh/s?


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Dead on. Thats what mine gets.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Dead on. Thats what mine gets.


awesome!







got a good deal on ebay, £100 for a 6970 tf3 PE/OC, now i got 3 7950's and a 6970 to mine with


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hmmm, what thread concurrency are you running on yours? I would definitely like to know how to get 660Kh/s on stock speeds.


Try TC 21712. Thats what i run for best performance. Higher or lower did not run as fast


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Try TC 21712. Thats what i run for best performance. Higher or lower did not run as fast


Hmm that only gives me around 633KH/s.

Do you share your configs with others? if so can you post it here, or PM me please?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Ok, starting to get very annoyed. Still can't figure out how to use cgminer, so I've been using GUIminer. Well, now the stupid thing won't start mining on either of my cards. I've deleted the bin files, checked to make sure everything was absolutely perfect, and...nothing. What am I doing wrong now?!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

It says no servers could be used! Exiting...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> It says no servers could be used! Exiting...


You must have the pool settings wrong...post your conf or bat file contents here, can't help without seeing them.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Where in the Gui folder do I find that?


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> what should i expect from a 6970, 450-500kh/s?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Dead on. Thats what mine gets.


Care to share settings? I'll post mine tomorrow when I get to work. I'm getting 510-520 on my 6970s.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hmm that only gives me around 633KH/s.
> 
> Do you share your configs with others? if so can you post it here, or PM me please?


Its a modified version of what comes with a prepackaged version of bamt that i found. I adjusted the clock speeds, and fan speeds, and tc. All other settings were not set by me.

"auto-fan" : true,
"auto-gpu" : true,
"temp-cutoff" : "84",
"temp-overheat" : "80",
"temp-target" : "75",
"gpu-fan" : "75-100",
"intensity" : "20",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "21712",
"shaders" : "0",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "60",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-engine" : "1085",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "10",
"scrypt" : true,
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## bluestang

My settings for Sapphire 100311-3L 6970, gets me ~510-520KH/s...

-w 256 -v 1 -I 20 -g 1 -s 5 --thread-concurrency 8192 --lookup-gap 0 -E 60 -Q 0

core 955, mem 1475, 1.150v, fan 65%

I can also run:
-w 256 -v 1 -I 19 -g 2 -s 5 --thread-concurrency 8192 --lookup-gap 0 -E 60 -Q 0

and get about the same KH/s, but I get more spikes in the upper 500s and mid 600s. So, I'm not sure which one is actually better for me. Currently mining GME (GameCoin) with it.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Does anybody mine memecoin? If so, what do you type for the rpc user and pass? Where do you make said account?


----------



## cam51037

Anybody having issues with high stales on multipool? I'm currently getting about 1 in 12 stale shares, with the same config as I use on netcodepool, and only get around 0.5% stales there.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidIsCrazy*
> 
> Does anybody mine memecoin? If so, what do you type for the rpc user and pass? Where do you make said account?


If you're solo mining, you can use any rpc user and pass that you want. You configure that yourself in the .conf file. That goes for any coin.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> If you're solo mining, you can use any rpc user and pass that you want. You configure that yourself in the .conf file. That goes for any coin.


ah okay, that makes sense. Thanks man!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Anybody having issues with high stales on multipool? I'm currently getting about 1 in 12 stale shares, with the same config as I use on netcodepool, and only get around 0.5% stales there.


Yeah im getting around 10% rejects...

It does this sometimes i do not know why...

On the norm i get around 2-3%


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah im getting around 10% rejects...
> 
> It does this sometimes i do not know why...
> 
> On the norm i get around 2-3%


I wonder if their servers are on full load and it takes longer to send work back and forth causing stales.

Hmmm....

But thanks for confirming Hokies!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I wonder if their servers are on full load and it takes longer to send work back and forth causing stales.
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> But thanks for confirming Hokies!


I couldn't connect at all this morning, with multiple computers. Something must have been up.


----------



## Darklyric

Ok so ive been busy with ocing these new 7950s and work. I have my wallet updated and set to payout from the pool. Just got cgminer was going to use this as my config
cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 -u kaya -p 1 --thread-concurrency 21712,21712 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256

Is ^^^ correct for 2x7950 or do I need a second worker for a second card? If so do I do it like so?
cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 -u kaya -p 1 -u kaya1 -p 1 --thread-concurrency 21712,21712 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256

Also I thought i saw someone on here recommending this for a ltc pool https://give-me-ltc.com/ but they have a fee of 1%







. I guess im asking if there is a better one that i should be using.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Ok so ive been busy with ocing these new 7950s and work. I have my wallet updated and set to payout from the pool. Just got cgminer was going to use this as my config
> cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 -u kaya -p 1 --thread-concurrency 21712,21712 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256
> 
> Is ^^^ correct for 2x7950 or do I need a second worker for a second card? If so do I do it like so?
> cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 -u kaya -p 1 -u kaya1 -p 1 --thread-concurrency 21712,21712 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256
> 
> Also I thought i saw someone on here recommending this for a ltc pool https://give-me-ltc.com/ but they have a fee of 1%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess im asking if there is a better one that i should be using.


That or wemineltc....best ltc pools.

Try: cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 -u kaya -p 1 -u kaya1 -p 1 --thread-concurrency 21712 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 0 -v 1


----------



## Darklyric

ok thanks alot. whats the --lookup-gap 0 -v 1 all about anyway?

Also i could only get 1450 out of the ram on both cards, elpedia BS, but cores on both run nicely at 1250. What would a good combo be....1000 core and 1400mem at 1.1vcore?

I also didnt see anything about 3rd party ocing and fan control sw. Can i use trixx or afterburner?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> ok thanks alot. whats the --lookup-gap 0 -v 1 all about anyway?
> 
> Also i could only get 1450 out of the ram on both cards, elpedia BS, but cores on both run nicely at 1250. What would a good combo be....1000 core and 1400mem at 1.1vcore?
> 
> I also didnt see anything about 3rd party ocing and fan control sw. Can i use trixx or afterburner?


cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 -u kaya -p 1 -u kaya1 -p 1 --thread-concurrency 21712 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 0 -v 1 --gpu-vddc 1.1 --gpu-fan 55 --gpu-memclock 1400 --gpu-engine 950

Give it a try...lookup up affects how the miner uses ram, same as thread concurrency, both affect ram usage. You don't really need to know more than that, just that a lower lookup gap will increase vram and ram usage, same as higher thread concurrency, and thus boost your kh/s if the core and mem frequency are properly adjusted.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm forced to use FoxFi to have internet on my desktop right now, and I do not believe it will let me mine. That is probably the reason.


----------



## Darklyric

Ok so no third party fan control that can auto adjust when temps go up? (i love trixx's adjustable graph they give ya)

Also +rep to you for the help:thumb:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Ok so no third party fan control that can auto adjust when temps go up? (i love trixx's adjustable graph they give ya)
> 
> Also +rep to you for the help:thumb:


You can use both, and you can also program temp-cutoff and so on.
Check out the cgminer readme (google it)


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can use both, and you can also program temp-cutoff and so on.
> Check out the cgminer readme (google it)


Yea i found it...a lot of useful stuff there, most of it i don't get but tyvm


----------



## Darklyric

Hey so i tried your code when i got home but it just opens an immediately closes. Any ideas? I also tried a different pool from give-me-ltc and firewall friendly port. Then i tried removing all the gpu settings coreclock/memclock ect.
cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:80 -u kaya -p 1 -u kaya1 -p 1 --thread-concurrency 21712 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 0 -v 1 --gpu-vddc 1.1 --gpu-fan 55 --gpu-memclock 1400 --gpu-engine 950

Edit i also tried the generator on their website and it does the same thing
color 02
cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 -u kaya -p 1 --shaders 1792 --intensity 10 --worksize 256 -g 1


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Been making mad munnies mining XPM with CPU and WDC with GPU lately. Boo ya! Love it! Been holding 7k WDC for a rainy day.


----------



## bluestang

Anyone been mining DGC? Are you getting a crap load of stales? I switched from Big Vern's www.digicoinpool.com to dgc.scryptmining.com and now I get like 20+% stales, but my Utility is almost triple what is was on Vern's pool (~6 compared to ~18 now).

Anyone have a good DGC pool?


----------



## baritus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Anyone been mining DGC? Are you getting a crap load of stales? I switched from Big Vern's www.digicoinpool.com to dgc.scryptmining.com and now I get like 20+% stales, but my Utility is almost triple what is was on Vern's pool (~6 compared to ~18 now).
> 
> Anyone have a good DGC pool?


Have you tried dgc.epools.org yet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baritus*
> 
> Have you tried dgc.epools.org yet?


Second that...reccomended by the man himself too








Hi there Baritus


----------



## bluestang

Ok, thanks baritus (and ivan), I'll give than one a try.

Edit: dgc.epools.org seems much better with the stales and rejects, although my Utility stat is lower. Also, trying dgc.d2.cc as well.

So is a high hashrate pool better than a lower pool?


----------



## cam51037

So I swapped cases today in my mining rig from a Rosewill blackbone to a Thor V2 and here's what happened:
-MUCH cleaner cabling
-2C drop on GPU's while mining
-500-800 RPM drop on GPU's under load

I'd say it was well worth it!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So I swapped cases today in my mining rig from a Rosewill blackbone to a Thor V2 and here's what happened:
> -MUCH cleaner cabling
> -2C drop on GPU's while mining
> -500-800 RPM drop on GPU's under load
> 
> I'd say it was well worth it!


Now you should buy my Mountain Mods case...

You will not know what to do with yourself lol.

supports 5 360 rads and 3 480 rads XD


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Now you should buy my Mountain Mods case...
> 
> You will not know what to do with yourself lol.
> 
> supports 5 360 rads and 3 480 rads XD


I wouldn't know what to do with myself haha.

But I don't really feel like putting a waterblock on a 7850 - it's half the price of the card haha.


----------



## Faster_is_better

New PSU coming in, so I can finally hook up my 2nd 6950 to put in some work









Going to transfer all of that PC into my old Thermaltake Armor case too, give me some room to work in, it's a bit cramped in that Antec 300 right now...


----------



## Darklyric

Anyone else using 13.8. Thinking that could be my issue.


----------



## Hokies83

Yah i was gonna ask if anybody is mining on the new driver yet and how was it lol.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Anyone else using 13.8. Thinking that could be my issue.


i'm running 13.8 no issues pulling 650 kh/s on my 7950's.

when i have issues i always just try running cgminer without anything

cgminer --scrypt

then add in all your information for the pool when it ask for it. once its running use the cgminer window to change the settings. G for gpu settings and you can change just about everything. when youve got it running have cgminer make a config file for you


----------



## Darklyric

k ill try that once i get off work. are you using cgminer 3.3.1 or 3.3.0? Originally i had 3.3.1 but i reinstalled cgminer-3.3.0-windows.zip it was having the same issue.

Good to know 13.8 is working though tyvm


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> k ill try that once i get off work. are you using cgminer 3.3.1 or 3.3.0? Originally i had 3.3.1 but i reinstalled cgminer-3.3.0-windows.zip it was having the same issue.
> 
> Good to know 13.8 is working though tyvm


np

i'm currently running 3.3.0


----------



## bluestang

What SDK with that 13.8?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> What SDK with that 13.8?


i'm running 2.7


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> i'm running 2.7


Thanks!


----------



## Darklyric

Still doing the opens for a second and closes









Edit the cpuminer on cgminer 3.3.0 opens the shell extension fine and asks for the url/port....hmm any ideas?

Edit opening it many times and trying to read what its saying I'm catching "cgminer is not a recognizable command operable program is not a batch file " its under file type windows batch file though so i don't understand.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Still doing the opens for a second and closes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit the cpuminer on cgminer 3.3.0 opens the shell extension fine and asks for the url/port....hmm any ideas?
> 
> Edit opening it many times and trying to read what its saying I'm catching "cgminer is not a recognizable command operable program is not a batch file " its under file type windows batch file though so i don't understand.


Looking at what you put I would make a few changes
Quote:


> *cgminer* --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:80 *-u kaya -p 1 -u kaya1 -p 1* --thread-concurrency 21712 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 0 -v 1 --gpu-vddc 1.1 --gpu-fan 55 --gpu-memclock 1400 --gpu-engine 950


cgminer.exe --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:80 -u kaya1 -p 1 --thread-concurrency 21712 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 0 -v 1

You could even start out simpler with just --shaders in case for some reason yoru GPU doesn't like the concurrency of 21712

It looks like the 7870 has 1280 shaders.

Not sure if it would make a difference but in my .BAT file I use -- scrypt -o stratum http: but I'm not using the same address as you so it may make no difference.


----------



## cam51037

Well I might be having some GPU issues in my main rig, with the fans on the GPU's.

On my 7950 (Gigabyte) one of three fans needs more power to spin, and doesn't spin freely very well.
Ex. when I shut off the computer it's the first fan to stop spinning, the other two spin for around 2 seconds more
On lower fan percents it also spins slower the the other two, like, visibly slower

And on my 7850 (ASUS) one of the fans is developing a rattle. :/

Bleh, hope it doesn't get worse on either cards because right now my setup is like perfect.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Is there a way to use cgminer for other altcoins that aren't well know, say, memecoin? I can't seem to wrap my head around the whole concept...


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidIsCrazy*
> 
> Is there a way to use cgminer for other altcoins that aren't well know, say, memecoin? I can't seem to wrap my head around the whole concept...


yup all you need to do is change the pool information that your connecting to.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yup all you need to do is change the pool information that your connecting to.


What if I am not using a pool? Solo-mining still an option?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidIsCrazy*
> 
> What if I am not using a pool? Solo-mining still an option?


i havent looked into solo mining very much, so i'm sure someone else would be better to explain that. But with as many coins out there no i dont see solo mining being an issue however i didnt think it went thru cgminer for soloming (again i havent looked into it very much)


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> i havent looked into solo mining very much, so i'm sure someone else would be better to explain that. But with as many coins out there no i dont see solo mining being an issue however i didnt think it went thru cgminer for soloming (again i havent looked into it very much)


Well thanks anyways, I will just have to find myself a pool for memecoin then.


----------



## Darklyric

Is the .exe necessary, I didn't see it on the read me or in OP's guide. "cgminer.exe --scrypt -o" Either way ill try it when i get back again tonight.;


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Is the .exe necessary, I didn't see it on the read me or in OP's guide. "cgminer.exe --scrypt -o" Either way ill try it when i get back again tonight.;


no it's not.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Upgraded to Windows 8 64-bit, now can't use Guiminer. Get this:
ERROR:root:Exception:
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "guiminer.py", line 3094, in
File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
wx._core.PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
ERROR:root:Exception:
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "guiminer.py", line 3094, in
File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
wx._core.PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
ERROR:root:Exception:
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "guiminer.py", line 3094, in
File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
wx._core.PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Upgraded to Windows 8 64-bit, now can't use Guiminer. Get this:
> ERROR:root:Exception:
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
> File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
> File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
> PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "guiminer.py", line 3094, in
> File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
> File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
> File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
> wx._core.PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
> ERROR:root:Exception:
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
> File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
> File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
> PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "guiminer.py", line 3094, in
> File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
> File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
> File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
> wx._core.PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
> ERROR:root:Exception:
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
> File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
> File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
> PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "guiminer.py", line 3094, in
> File "guiminer.py", line 3085, in run
> File "guiminer.py", line 2457, in __init__
> File "wx\_core.pyo", line 11206, in Enable
> wx._core.PyAssertionError: C++ assertion "item" failed at ..\..\src\common\menucmn.cpp(841) in wxMenuBase::Enable(): wxMenu::Enable: no such item


Downgrade to Windows 7!

On another note, I hate how on multipool some people's setups are so bad, they orphan every block they find. Read: bkc888 - He's found 3 DGC blocks in the last hour and they've all been orphaned, please fix your setup!

Wish there was some way to combat people like that, he's the top hasher for DGC as well right now. :/


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Please tell me you are not serious. I've spent 3 hours doing this upgrade and installing new hardware...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Please tell me you are not serious. I've spent 3 hours doing this upgrade and installing new hardware...


I don't know, before downgrading try running it as an admin, or in compatibility mode with Windows 7 or XP.

EDIT: This thread might help you: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=174933.0


----------



## Darth Scabrous

ran it in compatibility mode, it worked, but now I'm facing the no servers could be found thing again. Maybe if I downgrade my drivers for the gfx cards


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I hate how on multipool some people's setups are so bad, they orphan every block they find. Read: bkc888 - He's found 3 DGC blocks in the last hour and they've all been orphaned, please fix your setup!
> 
> Wish there was some way to combat people like that, he's the top hasher for DGC as well right now. :/


The catch to that is that some coins prefer a different setup to others, which poses an obvious problem on multipool. DGC in particular seems very sensitive to some settings compared to other coins.

I've posed the question in another thread how to clean that up. For most coins I average ~1% (maybe 2% max) reject rate, which is about average for most people. But running the exact same settings for DGC I get >10%. Which is a problem. Enough that I've stopped mining that coin until I can figure out how to fix that. Because otherwise it's just not earning what it should be.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> The catch to that is that some coins prefer a different setup to others, which poses an obvious problem on multipool. DGC in particular seems very sensitive to some settings compared to other coins.
> 
> I've posed the question in another thread how to clean that up. For most coins I average ~1% (maybe 2% max) reject rate, which is about average for most people. But running the exact same settings for DGC I get >10%. Which is a problem. Enough that I've stopped mining that coin until I can figure out how to fix that. Because otherwise it's just not earning what it should be.


Hmmm I seem to have a low stale rate, but I do know what you mean, how it gets much more stales than similar currencies. I know the DGC dev is on this site once and awhile, if he sees this I hope he'll tell us why, and if it's fixable.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> ran it in compatibility mode, it worked, but now I'm facing the no servers could be found thing again. Maybe if I downgrade my drivers for the gfx cards


i'm running cgminer with 8 and 0 issues here.... i'm not sure about gui miner but i can test it out for you on my setup


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Didn't work...when I tried to uncheck sdk runtime, it refused to let me do that.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Didn't work...when I tried to uncheck sdk runtime, it refused to let me do that.


running gui miner scrypt version 0.04 with 13.8 beta drivers and 2.7 sdk


----------



## Darth Scabrous

That doesn't mean it worked for me


----------



## Darth Scabrous

The only thing I can guess now is somehow my school blocked the ports. But that seems unlikely. But doing all this, and nothing works? Something is wrong, but obviously its not meant to be found apparently.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> That doesn't mean it worked for me


you posted your error i was letting you know it works fine in windows 8. next time i wont bother


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> On another note, I hate how on multipool some people's setups are so bad, they orphan every block they find. Read: bkc888 - He's found 3 DGC blocks in the last hour and they've all been orphaned, please fix your setup!
> 
> Wish there was some way to combat people like that, he's the top hasher for DGC as well right now. :/


I left the multipool for that reason. I was getting sick and tired of that. That and you'd be mining at 99% efficiency but someone else is bringing the pool down to like 90%. I know multipool is easy and convenient, but I found it less stressful in that regards when mining at other pools.


----------



## caenlen

I just got a second 7970 to start mining... if anyone wants to PM me with the best place to start I would appreciate it... I read the front page, looks like everything I need is there, but any other tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bluestang

Woohoo!









Finally installed my WF3 7950 that came back from RMA and it was a Rev 1 with BIOS F42 (58.1 ASIC). I immediately updated that to F43 and it's running 1085/1250 with stock 1.087v (1.022-1.047v after).

Now, I have an old HD 4670 card that I wonder if I could run that as my primary and the 7950 as a slave mining only? This way I can run full tilt and not have to worry about the lag when I want to use the PC.


----------



## bluestang

Edit: Why is it double posting again? Dangit.


----------



## Hokies83

Im still waiting for the Wf3 7950 I rmaed 2 months ago...

That came back damaged and had to RMA... Again.. heh


----------



## bluestang

Yeah, it's no fun. I was without mine for almost 4 weeks.


----------



## Hokies83

If i did not have so many others id be very Angry.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> If i did not have so many others id be very Angry.


How many others do you have? I know you have a lot but remind me of your mining farm again please.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> How many others do you have? I know you have a lot but remind me of your mining farm again please.


----------



## yraith

Is the "online crypto-currency" Bitcoin money like dollars or is it no more the business of government regulators than virtual gold pieces in an online game? A federal judge may have ended the controversy with an opinion issued in a Bitcoin-related fraud case - and the verdict is: It's money.

Source

MINE IT ALL!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> How many others do you have? I know you have a lot but remind me of your mining farm again please.


11 7950s and 2 7850s.'

Started off with 3 7950s... kept using them to pay for others till i felt i had enough.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 11 7950s and 2 7850s.'
> 
> Started off with 3 7950s... kept using them to pay for others till i felt i had enough.


Oh wow, that's sweet but must rack up a large power bill.









If you don't mind me asking, how long did you mine with those 7950's before buying more, like how long until they were paid off?


----------



## caenlen

How about MegaCoin based out of Texas, it says on the website it pays out every 5 minutes and its a group thing? Is this a safe one to use? Or should I just do CGI Miner like a lot of you do?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh wow, that's sweet but must rack up a large power bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how long did you mine with those 7950's before buying more, like how long until they were paid off?


I had 9 BTC when they were 265$ each and dumped all 9 if that gives u an idea.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I had 9 BTC when they were 265$ each and dumped all 9 if that gives u an idea.


Holy fruit loops I wish I was in the same boat as you! I have around 50$ in different currencies from my 7959 after around 1 month of mining.


----------



## Hokies83

Eh i do Around that in a day or so.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Eh i do Around that in a day or so.


I only have a 7850 and a 7950 though.







and I try and stick with one currency and trade it for BTC when the price goes up, currently doing DGC.

But I'm excited for multipool's auto trade to BTC feature, that means much more profit!


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I had 9 BTC when they were 265$ each and dumped all 9 if that gives u an idea.


nice i'm pretty close to getting a 7950 every month


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> nice i'm pretty close to getting a 7950 every month


Just get the 180$ msi crap reference model at newegg lol:thumb:


----------



## cam51037

Is coinex.pw down for anyone else? I only have around 50 DGC stored there, I was smart enough to store my decent sum of LTC elsewhere in case the site ever went down and the owner ran off with the funds.

Hopefully it'll be up soon enough. :/


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> nice i'm pretty close to getting a 7950 every month


Yah i quit adding gpus awhile back started buying goodies.. Also my BFL Asic orders are not far from shipping..

Im like 4000$ into a salt water reef tank im doing for my wifes Bday all paid for with mining.

You cannot help but chuckle at Nvidia Owners preaching well i get 3 more FPS in this game or that game..

It is hard to beat... i have 12 7950s and they were all free? and ive made thousands of dollars from them... i just see Zero reasons for Anybidy in there right mind to buy an Nvidia Gpu...Unless your a Die hard Bencher... There just Dead Weight and a Bad investment all around.. no other way to put it.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah i quit adding gpus awhile back started buying goodies.. Also my BFL Asic orders are not far from shipping..
> 
> Im like 4000$ into a salt water reef tank im doing for my wifes Bday all paid for with mining.


Oh man that's awesome about the salt water aquarium!

GET A CLOWNFISH, FOR ME! I love those fish! So colourful!

But another question, what kind of BFL miners do you have ordered if you don't mind me asking? (again lol)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

13.8 sucked at first, but I just did a fresh install of win 7 in anticipation of my new mountain mods case tomorrow and installed 13.8 again and I love it. Its amazing. Also I got a VPP655 for free with one of my trades because it was broken and I just fixed it with a paperclip! Its working great. Now I get to put three D5s in my Mountain Mods along with two 360s, a 280, and a 140. Hells yea


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh man that's awesome about the salt water aquarium!
> 
> GET A CLOWNFISH, FOR ME! I love those fish! So colourful!
> 
> But another question, what kind of BFL miners do you have ordered if you don't mind me asking? (again lol)


2 5 GH/s hopefully there is a easy overclock work out to get them to 7 gh/s each by the time i get them.

Think ill go for terracoin since it seems to surge sometimes.

Oh and im Getting 4 Clowns a Red Madirine Dragonet Hippo Tang And some Sand sifting gobys..

Then shrimp crabs snails etc.. with Lots of Coral.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> 13.8 sucked at first, but I just did a fresh install of win 7 in anticipation of my new mountain mods case tomorrow and installed 13.8 again and I love it. Its amazing. Also I got a VPP655 for free with one of my trades because it was broken and I just fixed it with a paperclip! Its working great. Now I get to put three D5s in my Mountain Mods along with two 360s, a 280, and a 140. Hells yea


Could have bought my Mountain Mods case for 350$


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 2 5 GH/s hopefully there is a easy overclock work out to get them to 7 gh/s each by the time i get them.
> 
> Think ill go for terracoin since it seems to surge sometimes.


Good idea, I'm thinking of buying a block erupter and doing some alt-SHA256 coin mining to recoup my investment, in less than the 10 or so years it would take with mining BTC.









But seriously, you oughta get yourself an R Pi and a powered hub for those ASICs... very low powered, only around 55W for 2 5 GH/s and a Pi I saw somewhere.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah i quit adding gpus awhile back started buying goodies.. Also my BFL Asic orders are not far from shipping..
> 
> Im like 4000$ into a salt water reef tank im doing for my wifes Bday all paid for with mining.
> 
> You cannot help but chuckle at Nvidia Owners preaching well i get 3 more FPS in this game or that game..


very nice.

i have 5 7950's and the way i look at it is i probably would have purchased 4 them anyways for a quadfire rig so no see no loss there and i'm making money off of them. the 6950 is in the gf's pc so no loss there since she still uses it at times. so ive actually purchased 1 7950 for mining and ive already made that back.

waiting for a motherboard to come back from rma to build my open air bench


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Woot! Figured out how to solo mine any coin with cgminer!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mining Copperlark here...interesting russian coin.

Check their site out: www.larkhouse.ru


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Could have bought my Mountain Mods case for 350$


I know you are officially going to chase after and kill me, but I gots mine for FREE


----------



## Darklyric

After my cephalopod died after a year and haft i gave up on my sw tank He/she was da best lfying around and opening jars an what not


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I know you are officially going to chase after and kill me, but I gots mine for FREE


How did u get a free 650$ case?

You better not tell me u got another Sponsor for a build...

I emailed Enermax 3x and MM 2-3 Times nothing...

That is why i parted my build out... I built that massive Over kill for Sponsors got 0.. such a waste of time and money.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How did u get a free 650$ case?
> 
> You better not tell me u got another Sponsor for a build...
> 
> I emailed Enermax 3x and MM 2-3 Times nothing...
> 
> That is why i parted my build out... I built that massive Over kill for Sponsors got 0.. such a waste of time and money.


Nope I don't get no sponsors. I work for a review company and it just happened that they were sending me the mountain mods out to me for review 

I liked your build. All that really matters is that you like it too bro. Take pride in yo work foo!


----------



## burksdb

hmm trying to decided if i should just keep mining ltc or if i should hit up something else.. gah so many decisions.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> hmm trying to decided if i should just keep mining ltc or if i should hit up something else.. gah so many decisions.


Well, it's a rather safe bet to mine ltc, ftc and dgc/wdc...Pick the one with higher profitability at coinchoose between these coins.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, it's a rather safe bet to mine ltc, ftc and dgc/wdc...Pick the one with higher profitability at coinchoose between these coins.


yea ive been looking at wdc and dgc. right now i'm getting about 4-4.2 ltc a day and trying to compare every thin.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I would go with WDC. It had a nice spike to 0.00013 recently and I've been sticking with it for the last couple weeks. Making some good bacon.

Goddd this anodized black is freaking beautiful. LOVING this MM case more than workds can describe!


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I would go with WDC. It had a nice spike to 0.00013 recently and I've been sticking with it for the last couple weeks. Making some good bacon.
> 
> Goddd this anodized black is freaking beautiful. LOVING this MM case more than workds can describe!


Which pool you use for WDC?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Which pool you use for WDC?


I'd recommend multipool - it has absolutely no fees.

But I'm sure RTE will give you a good answer as well. Just thought I'd chime in.


----------



## Bruennis

How do I withdraw USD from MtGox?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> How do I withdraw USD from MtGox?


Don't! Apparently lots of users are experiencing long delays with withdrawing, sometimes 3 weeks or more. I'd recommend using a different exchange if possible.


----------



## PCSarge

i trade on BTC-E,and CoinEX, been through about 45 BTC this week. already up to 2 again. want the most profit out of your stuff? mine scrypt coins at multipool.us


----------



## PCSarge

it would seem multipool's website is giving a 500 server error, however thier mining pools are still up


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> it would seem multipool's website is giving a 500 server error, however thier mining pools are still up


yea the website is down for maintenance, but long as you're using stratum the miners will continue to chug along

* looks like there was maintenance period and pool issues also..... reported that payouts for Saturday were going to be crappy


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yea the website is down for maintenance, but long as you're using stratum the miners will continue to chug along


thats a long maintenance, its been down since around 9pm est


----------



## caenlen

Can one of you PM me with your Steam name? I really need someone to help walk me through how to start mining. My new Msi 7990 just got here yesterday.


----------



## Darklyric

Ok so im still getting the same error on a different computer altogether.

just opens cmd from cgminer and then closes in the basic batch file that just prompts you for your url.

I also tried guiminer and i set it up and hit start and it just sits there.

Anyone have any idea? Win 7 64 bit 13.6 2.7 cg miner 3.3.0. Card is a 7870.

Do i have to do anything with stratum to set it up like they say here https://give-me-ltc.com/faq I tried to follow their instructions but i open the app and it sits on cmd and wont let me type... this is frustrating lol

Made a 



 that fast error is Pool setup failed


----------



## caenlen

nevermind i figured it out - edit


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Which pool you use for WDC?


Hey buddy sorry for the delay. I use https://wdc.epools.org/


----------



## caenlen

How long should it take me after selling all these smaller currencies to get 1 Bitcoin? I currently have sold 10 MEC at .000075 apiece, and have some FTC up for sale still...

My bitcoin wallet still shows super small amount even after selling the MEC... this took me about 30 hours to get with my new Msi 7990 at 1.2 Mh/s through CGI Miner... going to give it a week, but I don't see this being all that profitable so far.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How long should it take me after selling all these smaller currencies to get 1 Bitcoin? I currently have sold 10 MEC at .000075 apiece, and have some FTC up for sale still...
> 
> My bitcoin wallet still shows super small amount even after selling the MEC... this took me about 30 hours to get with my new Msi 7990 at 1.2 Mh/s through CGI Miner... going to give it a week, but I don't see this being all that profitable so far.


You should be able to tune that card up to around 1.4Mh/s, and get a little more value that way. At that rate, you should be able to earn 1BTC every 20 - 25 days, depending on what you're mining and how lucky you are. Not a huge profit by day, but that work's out to > $100/month. Which is enough to cover power costs and pay for an extra large coffee every day.

Edit: Here's a good site to help calculate what you can earn: http://www.coinwarz.com/
Enter your hashrate and power costs to see current profitability of most of the major coins. Exchange rates and difficulties change frequently. I don't recommend just picking the one on top, because it changes too often and too drastically. Watch the rate changes for a while and try to pick one that is consistently near the top.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Was able to start mining on multipool using port 80, so that's good. Now, with both my cards running at full load, they are around 65C. Is that ok? If not, should I take the side panel off and put a floor fan there?

Also, hashing is reported at 1270. Is that close to good?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Was able to start mining on multipool using port 80, so that's good. Now, with both my cards running at full load, they are around 65C. Is that ok? If not, should I take the side panel off and put a floor fan there?
> 
> Also, hashing is reported at 1270. Is that close to good?


65C is a great temperature for the cards to mine at, exactly what I try and keep mine at.

As for 1270KH/s, that's 635KH/s per card, which is good for a 7950 as well. With a bit of overclocking you might even be able to get to 660KH/s per card.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

That's great! It sucks it took this long to get them to work, but that is uni for ya. When I get my vpn at home set up, you bet I'll be playing on steam all the time!

As for overclocking, its already at 1000/1500. How much higher would I attempt to go?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> That's great! It sucks it took this long to get them to work, but that is uni for ya. When I get my vpn at home set up, you bet I'll be playing on steam all the time!
> 
> As for overclocking, its already at 1000/1500. How much higher would I attempt to go?


Well I think I got mine to do 660KH/s at 1100/1400, so lower memory and higher core.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Will try that later, and get back to you to see what it does. Sad that these gpus don't fit a waterblock, that would be nice.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Will try that later, and get back to you to see what it does. Sad that these gpus don't fit a waterblock, that would be nice.


I think the general consensus is that water cooling is too expensive to be worthwhile for mining purposes anyway. So you're not missing anything there.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Won't cost me anything actually, I one $1,000 on a lotto ticket last week. Yay for random scratch ticket day!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> I think the general consensus is that water cooling is too expensive to be worthwhile for mining purposes anyway. So you're not missing anything there.


It might be a good investment though, if the rig ever started fire you have 4 litres of water that will dump on it, hopefully in time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It might be a good investment though, if the rig ever started fire you have 4 litres of water that will dump on it, hopefully in time.


Hmmmm no









Ever hear of electricity induced fires, well, mix that with water. Not a good idea...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hmmmm no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of electricity induced fires, well, mix that with water. Not a good idea...


Oh didn't think of that.

Not sure when a VRM blows on a GPU or if the 24 pin goes on the motherboard, probably is an electrical fire though.


----------



## Krusher33

Instead of a WC investment, MOAR COMPUTE POWER! (what I mean is get as many gpu's as you can)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a WC investment, MOAR COMPUTE POWER! (what I mean is get as many gpu's as you can)


That might work, but honestly the last week I've really realized what a complete waste all this hashing is.

Like, a HUUUGE waste of power across the globe, and for what? Humanity doesn't really gain anything. Because of this I'm kind of hoping for a low powered ASIC because of the low power draw, but I know it would screw up alts like it did to bitcoin.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well, now I got another problem. Both my 7950s are at the same core and memory clock, both running on multipool. But my main one is running 200 h/s slower. Should I reboot and see if that fixes?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That might work, but honestly the last week I've really realized what a complete waste all this hashing is.
> 
> Like, a HUUUGE waste of power across the globe, and for what? Humanity doesn't really gain anything. Because of this I'm kind of hoping for a low powered ASIC because of the low power draw, but I know it would screw up alts like it did to bitcoin.


Mine primecoin then, or try the curecoin program...


----------



## yraith

Just read this 30 seconds ago..

Bitcoin Goes to Washington
Bitcoin and Money Laundering: 2014 Commerce, Justice, Science, and Related Agencies Appropriations Bill: Federal Bureau of Investigation

By Brian Cohen and Adam B. Levine

On the heels of today's news that the New York Department of Financial Services issued a Notice of Inquiry on Virtual Currencies and subpoenaed almost two dozen Bitcoin Companies, last week's ruling in federal court, and the SEC's recent action against the infamous Pirate40 (and consequently a Texas Federal Judge declaring "Bitcoin is a currency, or form of money") and July's DEA Bitcoin Asset Seizure, it seems Bitcoin is attracting more and more regulator attention in the US.

According to a recent release, the US Legislature has taken an interest as well.

The House of Representatives posted the 2014 Appropriations Bill for Commerce, Justice, Science and Related agencies which contains many things, but notably requests an FBI Briefing on the subject of Bitcoins and Money Laundering, to be available within 120 days of signing. On July 23, 2013, As Reported by the Appropriations Committee, Mr. Wolf submitted the following&#8230;:

Text from Page 44 of the Bill:

Money laundering.-The Committee understands that Bitcoins

and other forms of peer-to-peer digital currency are a potential means for criminal, terrorist or other illegal organizations and individuals to illegally launder and transfer money. News reports indicate that Bitcoins may have been used to help finance the flight and activity of fugitives. The Committee directs the FBI, in consultation with the Department and other Federal partners, to provide a briefing no later 120 days after the enactment of this Act on the nature and scale of the risk posed by such ersatz currency, both in financing illegal enterprises and in undermining financial institutions. The briefing should describe the FBI efforts in the context of a coordinated Federal response to this challenge, and identify staffing and other resources devoted to this effort.


----------



## Hokies83

Govt does not want to anger the Internet.


----------



## burksdb

woot have another 7950 on the way #6 and growing


----------



## bluestang

Man, trying to mine WDC and what a PITA. What a'hole is causing all the orphans? And the stales! I'm getting 15-20% no matter what TC or intensity I set.

Anyone have some recommended settings for this coin? Scan, queue, expiry, gap, etc. they have found works for WDC? Or is it a matter of just live with it?

Thanks!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Man, trying to mine WDC and what a PITA. What a'hole is causing all the orphans? And the stales! I'm getting 15-20% no matter what TC or intensity I set.
> 
> Anyone have some recommended settings for this coin? Scan, queue, expiry, gap, etc. they have found works for WDC? Or is it a matter of just live with it?
> 
> Thanks!


Hmm, what card do you have? I find when configured incorrectly, DGC also gives lots of stales.

But I think if you add the flag -no-stale-submit whenever CGMiner detects a stale it'll just get rid of it without submitting, which leads to a more efficient miner. Using that flag dropped my stales from around 20% to 0.5%.


----------



## bluestang

2x 6970s...

--scrypt -o stratum+tcp://wdc.epools.org:3333 -u bluestang.2 -p x -w 256 -I 19 -g 1 -s 10 --thread-concurrency 8192 -E 60 -Q 0 --no-submit-stale


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> 2x 6970s...
> 
> --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://wdc.epools.org:3333 -u bluestang.2 -p x -w 256 -I 19 -g 1 -s 10 --thread-concurrency 8192 -E 60 -Q 0 --no-submit-stale


Does the no-submit-stale do anything for you? Like does it reduce your stales or anything really?


----------



## bluestang

Well, I always had that in my settings, so not sure.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quick question - hopefully someone can answer.

The PCI-e 1x to 16x Risers - Can a card still put out it's full Hash running on 1x?
Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quick question - hopefully someone can answer.
> 
> The PCI-e 1x to 16x Risers - Can a card still put out it's full Hash running on 1x?
> Thanks in advance for the info.


Yes. Easily.

Hashing is not bandwidth limited, not even a little bit.

I achieve the same high hashing speed using 1x to 16x risers that I do if the card is plugged directly into the motherboard.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quick question - hopefully someone can answer.
> 
> The PCI-e 1x to 16x Risers - Can a card still put out it's full Hash running on 1x?
> Thanks in advance for the info.


I'm only running one 1x to 16x riser right now, but I'm pulling the full 690 kh/s without any issues


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Yes. Easily.
> 
> Hashing is not bandwidth limited, not even a little bit.
> 
> I achieve the same high hashing speed using 1x to 16x risers that I do if the card is plugged directly into the motherboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> I'm only running one 1x to 16x riser right now, but I'm pulling the full 690 kh/s without any issues


Wow, thanks for the quick reply. That's awesome news.


----------



## Faster_is_better

These 6950's were to warm so I ghetto rigged 3 more fans inside to just blow air everywhere and try to remove any deadzones lol.

Seems to be regulating decently now, the Twin Frozr is quite a bit louder than the Sapphires cooler, but it is better. Does someone have an example cgminer.conf for a 2 gpu setup? From what I've seen it looks like you can add values for 2nd gpu by just adding the value after a comma.

What I mostly want to know is how the pools and workers should be listed for multi-gpu. If I list 2 or more pools in the config, will the first card use the first worker/pool and the 2nd card use the 2nd pool/worker?

Hmm it seems like both gpu's are contributing to the same pool/worker right now. Is that ok? I was thinking workers were supposed to be separated by GPU, or maybe it's by physical machine instead?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> These 6950's were to warm so I ghetto rigged 3 more fans inside to just blow air everywhere and try to remove any deadzones lol.
> 
> Seems to be regulating decently now, the Twin Frozr is quite a bit louder than the Sapphires cooler, but it is better. Does someone have an example cgminer.conf for a 2 gpu setup? From what I've seen it looks like you can add values for 2nd gpu by just adding the value after a comma.
> 
> What I mostly want to know is how the pools and workers should be listed for multi-gpu. If I list 2 or more pools in the config, will the first card use the first worker/pool and the 2nd card use the 2nd pool/worker?
> 
> Hmm it seems like both gpu's are contributing to the same pool/worker right now. Is that ok? I was thinking workers were supposed to be separated by GPU, or maybe it's by physical machine instead?


Here's my exact config for a 7950 and 7850, 7950 first, then 7850 after the comma:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer.exe --gpu-platform 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.in:3343 -u user -p lolnope.jpg -I 20,17 --lookup-gap 2,2 --thread-concurrency 21712,8192 --worksize 256,256 --gpu-engine 1100,1050 --gpu-memclock 1400,1350 --auto-fan --temp-target 67,67 --temp-hysteresis 2 --temp-overheat 80,80 --no-submit-stale


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> These 6950's were to warm so I ghetto rigged 3 more fans inside to just blow air everywhere and try to remove any deadzones lol.
> 
> Seems to be regulating decently now, the Twin Frozr is quite a bit louder than the Sapphires cooler, but it is better. Does someone have an example cgminer.conf for a 2 gpu setup? From what I've seen it looks like you can add values for 2nd gpu by just adding the value after a comma.
> 
> What I mostly want to know is how the pools and workers should be listed for multi-gpu. If I list 2 or more pools in the config, will the first card use the first worker/pool and the 2nd card use the 2nd pool/worker?
> 
> Hmm it seems like both gpu's are contributing to the same pool/worker right now. Is that ok? I was thinking workers were supposed to be separated by GPU, or maybe it's by physical machine instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my exact config for a 7950 and 7850, 7950 first, then 7850 after the comma:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer.exe --gpu-platform 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.in:3343 -u user -p lolnope.jpg -I 20,17 --lookup-gap 2,2 --thread-concurrency 21712,8192 --worksize 256,256 --gpu-engine 1100,1050 --gpu-memclock 1400,1350 --auto-fan --temp-target 67,67 --temp-hysteresis 2 --temp-overheat 80,80 --no-submit-stale
Click to expand...

Ok good, do I need to double every variable though? I see you have temp-hysteris with only one value, but it looks like all the GPU related values have 2 each. I'm curious If I leave something like lookup-gap with only 1 value, will that mean the 1 value is applied to both gpu's or does that mean it is applied to first gpu, then 2nd gpu will just default to some other value?

This might explain why my first card dropped 200kh/s when I set it in the second slot, and my other card gained 200kh/s, if I have to actually declare 2 values for everything. I guess I will change it and see, but would still be nice to know some of these cgminer intricacies.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok good, do I need to double every variable though? I see you have temp-hysteris with only one value, but it looks like all the GPU related values have 2 each. I'm curious If I leave something like lookup-gap with only 1 value, will that mean the 1 value is applied to both gpu's or does that mean it is applied to first gpu, then 2nd gpu will just default to some other value?
> 
> This might explain why my first card dropped 200kh/s when I set it in the second slot, and my other card gained 200kh/s, if I have to actually declare 2 values for everything. I guess I will change it and see, but would still be nice to know some of these cgminer intricacies.


Yes if there is only one value in certain slots it's applied to both cards.

I think in your case you might want to try just using a single card configuration for a 6970, because I'm thinking if you run the .bat file with a config such as -I 18 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 15000 it would apply those settings to both cards. The only reason I use different settings inside this config is because I use a 7950 and a 7850 and of course they don't use the same settings.

But if using only a single number for each configuration doesn't work, then add a "," and repeat the same variable after, then it should work.









Hope that makes sense, I kind of confused myself while writing that.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok good, do I need to double every variable though? I see you have temp-hysteris with only one value, but it looks like all the GPU related values have 2 each. I'm curious If I leave something like lookup-gap with only 1 value, will that mean the 1 value is applied to both gpu's or does that mean it is applied to first gpu, then 2nd gpu will just default to some other value?
> 
> This might explain why my first card dropped 20kh/s when I set it in the second slot, and my other card gained 20kh/s, if I have to actually declare 2 values for everything. I guess I will change it and see, but would still be nice to know some of these cgminer intricacies.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if there is only one value in certain slots it's applied to both cards.
> 
> I think in your case you might want to try just using a single card configuration for a 6970, because I'm thinking if you run the .bat file with a config such as -I 18 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 15000 it would apply those settings to both cards. The only reason I use different settings inside this config is because I use a 7950 and a 7850 and of course they don't use the same settings.
> 
> But if using only a single number for each configuration doesn't work, then add a "," and repeat the same variable after, then it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that makes sense, I kind of confused myself while writing that.
Click to expand...

Yep that makes sense. Once I OC the 2nd card, if I can... then I will have to adjust values for both cards anyway. Good to know 1 value will apply to multiple cards though. Dang they are running so hot... gotta fix it somehow.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yep that makes sense. Once I OC the 2nd card, if I can... then I will have to adjust values for both cards anyway. Good to know 1 value will apply to multiple cards though. Dang they are running so hot... gotta fix it somehow.


Are they in a case?

If you have the room and they are in a case, lie the case backside down and lift off the side panel, so the heat vents out of the case into the open air, I find that helps a lot.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yep that makes sense. Once I OC the 2nd card, if I can... then I will have to adjust values for both cards anyway. Good to know 1 value will apply to multiple cards though. Dang they are running so hot... gotta fix it somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they in a case?
> 
> If you have the room and they are in a case, lie the case backside down and lift off the side panel, so the heat vents out of the case into the open air, I find that helps a lot.
Click to expand...

Ya they are in a case, side panel is already off. The back of the case is actually getting very hot from the heat blowing onto it, I'm not sure how much putting it on the side would help, it would help radiate I'm sure and I may have to try it. I suppose last resort will be to hook up the 7k RPM Delta that sounds like a leaf blower with external power supply lmao.









I thought of some reworking I can do though, to get some more airflow so I will try that next. They were doing alright for a while staying under 75C, then at some point the top card shot to 80C +/- and bottom card is throttling itself between 80-99% load and keeping under temp, not sure why its throttling though, possibly it can't maintain.


----------



## bluestang

I put better TIM on my 6970s and dropped temp about 8C from the stock crap TIM they had on iton the one I put ZeroTherm ZT100 on and the other I put Arctic Ceramique on only 1-2C. Need to redo that one. Both running 955/1475 @ 1.150v and 520kh/s.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> I put better TIM on my 6970s and dropped temp about 8C from the stock crap TIM they had on iton the one I put ZeroTherm ZT100 on and the other I put Arctic Ceramique on only 1-2C. Need to redo that one. Both running 955/1475 @ 1.150v and 520kh/s.


Will it void sapphires warranty to replace tim on 7870s and 7950s?


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Will it void sapphires warranty to replace tim on 7870s and 7950s?


Don't know....I figured all TIM is grey mostly anyways so how can they tell.


----------



## Darklyric

pull the old "you scratched the screws" routine lol

Hey any idea what this error is on my cgminer

Error -6: Creating Command Queue. (clCreateCommandQueue)


----------



## Hokies83

BTC is on the raise again!


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> BTC is on the raise again!


It's always on the rise. Just wait a bit, it will drop off. But then it will rise again!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Multipool.in (us) is down


----------



## Hokies83

Hes prolly tweaking things.

He added CMC Cosmos Coin today.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well, I'm worried now. My second HD 7950, neither of the fans are spinning at all. What could have caused this?


----------



## Hokies83

Fan wore out.

RMA or get another cooler.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

They are brand new! And how/why did both fans go at the same time?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> They are brand new! And how/why did both fans go at the same time?


Derp question, are the fans plugged into the PCB? They might have come loose from the circuit board and aren't making contact.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I don't know, I'll have to take it apart and find out. Can't see it in the system


----------



## Darth Scabrous

They spin up on boot, but when I get to Windows, they stop...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> They spin up on boot, but when I get to Windows, they stop...


Can you open a program like Sapphire Trixx and manually control them?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Nope. It recognizes the card, but doesn't do crap for the fans. If they spin up before Windows, obviously they work? Right?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Nope. It recognizes the card, but doesn't do crap for the fans. If they spin up before Windows, obviously they work? Right?


Yeah it sounds like it. Can you boot Ubuntu off a USB and see what the fans do when you run it?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Let me download it and use the tool.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Yup they spin in linux


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Sounds like you may need to do a clean sweep of drivers and re-install them. Worst case, you have to do a fresh Windows install.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Meg I like Linux better. At least I never have this problem with Linux.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Sounds like you may need to do a clean sweep of drivers and re-install them. Worst case, you have to do a fresh Windows install.


this^^^I just did and it removed 95% of the issues with my miner. Still cant use threadconcurrency though...maybe the cards idk but seriously its worth it.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I think i'm gonna start today


----------



## bluestang

Anyone here mine on middlecoin? Is it worth the 3-4% fee to not have to worry about what to mine? And does is actually mine the best thing when it should?

Thinking of asking work to let me put a mining rig in an empty office and no matter how I figure it, whether it be 5x 7850 or 3x 7950, it's always around 5 months ROI if mining a stable coin like LTC or DGC.

So, I'm think middlecoin might be able to advance that ROI to 4 or even 3 months...no?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Anyone here mine on middlecoin? Is it worth the 3-4% fee to not have to worry about what to mine? And does is actually mine the best thing when it should?
> 
> Thinking of asking work to let me put a mining rig in an empty office and no matter how I figure it, whether it be 5x 7850 or 3x 7950, it's always around 5 months ROI if mining a stable coin like LTC or DGC.
> 
> So, I'm think middlecoin might be able to advance that ROI to 4 or even 3 months...no?


It's quite possible that it'll make the ROI much quicker. I saw that site yesterday but I'm not sure if I want to mine on it quite yet. I might though, at least until Multipool implements this feature on their site, because I like multipool's look better.


----------



## cam51037

So do any of you guys invest in bonds or securities with your bitcoins?

I just spent $1.75 today on 6 shares of DMS.MINING. I think it has some potential, and even if it crashes or anything bad happens, it's only $2.


----------



## Hokies83

Nah.

I do hold alot of coins tho...

I do sell about 2 BTC a week Min tho lol.


----------



## Darklyric

So weird I had my 7950s going great at 1.25mh last night, on cgminer, then I installed adobe reader/shockwave/air and java and a few games and it crashes 10 seconds after i enter the ui with I 14 on startup with a displaydriver has crashed and recovered error and the screen goes black for a second. might try and roll back to 13.6 and see what happens

Also I'd like your opinions on a good gpu tim since id like to re-seat my coolers and get the fans off 90%









Also installed ai suite.... <----thats probably it now that i think about it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, not sure if you noticed but AMD slashed the 7990 malta prices down to 699usd. With its enhanced power consumption levels it's a very attractive card to mine nowadays.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, not sure if you noticed but AMD slashed the 7990 malta prices down to 699usd. With its enhanced power consumption levels it's a very attractive card to mine nowadays.


Nothing is better than a 7970 at mining other than 2 7970s


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, not sure if you noticed but AMD slashed the 7990 malta prices down to 699usd. With its enhanced power consumption levels it's a very attractive card to mine nowadays.


That it is. I think once my 7950 is paid off though I won't be buying more mining equipment, I'll just let alt coins run their course until they're unprofitable then maybe sell the rig for some nice cash as well.


----------



## gtsteviiee

What coins are you guys mining now? I feel like moving to FTC since LTC is a little meh for me now..


----------



## Bruennis

Cryptogenic Bullion


----------



## gtsteviiee

What's that?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Nothing is better than a 7970 at mining other than 2 7970s


Script mining Only a 7950.... Almost same hash rate MUCH cheaper and Uses less power.


----------



## Darklyric

just hoped on my miner and noticed the core clockmem clock is bouncing around from stock to oc'd even when i set it in the cgminer ui. any ideas?

Seems to be trixx was smoking rocks and droping everyhting fan/core/mem. After a few reboots and trying to open it, an error scheduled for deletion was up lol *** does that mean?


----------



## cam51037

Yipee! You know how I said I invested in DMS.MINING shares? Got my first dividend today, a whopping 3 cents! Thats 0.5 cents per share! It's not much but I'm excited lol.

So that means...
3 cents tomorrow
3 cents the next day
3 cents the day after that
3 cents the day after that day


----------



## Sonikku13

I'd rather invest in ASICMINER. I invest everything I mine in ASICMINER. A nice, healthy dividend yield keeps me chugging along. Might buy two 7990s to replace the three 7970s in my rig so I can mine LTC faster. The reason I'd do that sidegrade is my three 7970s can mine LTC at stock settings, undervolted to 1.000 V, but if I attempt to game on it, the game either artifacts like crazy, or crashes.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I'd rather invest in ASICMINER. I invest everything I mine in ASICMINER. A nice, healthy dividend yield keeps me chugging along. Might buy two 7990s to replace the three 7970s in my rig so I can mine LTC faster. The reason I'd do that sidegrade is my three 7970s can mine LTC at stock settings, undervolted to 1.000 V, but if I attempt to game on it, the game either artifacts like crazy, or crashes.


Thing is with a 7990 though it'll be way noisier, the only 7990's developed (AMD design 7990's) are reference designs, and are LOUD. I'd just stay with the 7970's if I were you.

I'll have to look into ASICMiner as well, I've heard their share prices dropped recently too.


----------



## Sonikku13

Another reason I'm thinking about going with 7990s - my 7970s have little room to breathe. They're quiet, but the middle 7970 hits 97C core temp. The top one hits 94C core temp. The bottom one is a relative nonissue, hitting 87C max. I don't feel comfortable with those temperatures, since AMD rates their GPUs at 85C. But my family complains about the noise they put out if I run the fans at full blast. Me, personally, I can handle the noise. VRM temps are a nonissue due to the low voltage I put to the 7970s. Stock coolers. Stock clocks. Undervolted. Still overheating, but using stock fan profile. Here's a pic of my setup.



If I do grab two 7990s, I'd either sell the three 7970s or build another mining rig.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Another reason I'm thinking about going with 7990s - my 7970s have little room to breathe. They're quiet, but the middle 7970 hits 97C core temp. The top one hits 94C core temp. The bottom one is a relative nonissue, hitting 87C max. I don't feel comfortable with those temperatures, since AMD rates their GPUs at 85C. But my family complains about the noise they put out if I run the fans at full blast. Me, personally, I can handle the noise. VRM temps are a nonissue due to the low voltage I put to the 7970s. Stock coolers. Stock clocks. Undervolted. Still overheating, but using stock fan profile. Here's a pic of my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> If I do grab two 7990s, I'd either sell the three 7970s or build another mining rig.


Lose the side panel, buy a box fan and set it right next to your computer. I'm running 3 undervolted 7950s and I know how hot it gets. Box fan makes a 10C difference when mining


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I'd keep the cards and a fourth one, and better cooling...or a test bench instead of a case.

Malta 7990's are really cheap and use less power than 7970s, so that's a plus.
If you want them for overclocking/benching/gaming, the powercolor devil 13 cards are better.


----------



## Sonikku13

I'll try that box fan idea.

And I can't add another 7970, not enough room for it.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I'll try that box fan idea.
> 
> And I can't add another 7970, not enough room for it.


Makes a huge difference in terms of temperature. It can be a bit loud even on lowest speed if house/apartment/etc. is small. My mining setup is stationed in the basement where nobody can hear -- girlfriend was a bit agitated with the sound when I had it in room next to bedroom


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I'll try that box fan idea.
> 
> And I can't add another 7970, not enough room for it.


If you run it with the side panel off and the case lying down so the heat comes off the graphics cards upwards that helps a lot too. I did that with my 7850 and 7950 and noticed a huge difference in temps and fan speeds.


----------



## Hokies83

This here is wut i buy with my mining profits... " Work in Progress "


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> This here is wut i buy with my mining profits... " Work in Progress "
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clownfish! Did you buy those because I suggested them?


----------



## Darklyric

you should get an octopus man they are awesome. But its like highlander in there "there can be ONLY1!!" http://www.liveaquaria.com/?ref=4395&subref=AA&cmpid=PPC-G-4395 also one on the coolest things to watch are arrow crabs. and they are cheap too.

NT-H1 is a good paste right? my xfx 7870 shoots up to 80c before i shut it down even at 14 intensity and Im guessing its the tim.

anyone ever had trixxx bug on them like me? I found out it was the sidepanel that you can install from options that was causing it. I have no idea why but trixx works great before and bugs out constantly after.


----------



## Hokies83




----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*


Dat crap lol


----------



## Hokies83

Hes mean eats anything and everything..

Local Salt water fish shop gave him to me lol..

Hes pretty huge maybe Honey Dew Mellon size.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So as far as i understand this is some sort of currency but how do you trade with it how can you use as real money?


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So as far as i understand this is some sort of currency but how do you trade with it how can you use as real money?


There's only a limited number of merchants that accept bitcoins and other altcoins. But the number is growing everyday. The more consumers that want to pay with bitcoin, the more merchants will support it.

This list looks pretty comprehensive:
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Trade


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't forget the main focus which is financial speculation.
You can buy and sell stocks at serious well known sites and or trade between currencies.


----------



## burksdb

I got all 5 cards installed, but sadly i was unable to get the Gigabyte card to work. so it's running 4 cards now. But my 1st dedicated build. I dont think it turned out all that bad.




I have 2 more 7950s and a 6950 in another machine mining away also. with room for 2 -3 more until i need to build another dedicated system.


----------



## bluestang

Nice job Burk!









Hey you care to share your 6950 settings?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just started now my hashrate 90.7Mhash/s which is good since the GTX 680 has 110Mhash/s as far as i know now i really wish that i found a 7950 would have been much better sadly they were out of stock where i live
Any tips for a noob miner?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How do I use the CUDA miner for my GTX 760?


----------



## megachine

great pics. thx!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Mining at 101Mhash/s,is that good for a GTX 760?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How would an old HD5830 and HD6790 perform while mining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How would an old HD5830 and HD6790 perform while mining?


Way better than your current card.
Don't wait your time using the 760 to mine. Instead mine cpu mined coins like primecoin with your cpu.
Go to www.ypool.com and register. Read the how to and get an avx optimized miner to mine those.
Here's one: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1189851/jhPrimeminer-GMP-v6-AVX.zip
Unzip that and run the vc redist file before creating a .bat file for jhprimeminer to start with your pool data.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Way better than your current card.
> Don't wait your time using the 760 to mine. Instead mine cpu mined coins like primecoin with your cpu.
> Go to www.ypool.com and register. Read the how to and get an avx optimized miner to mine those.
> Here's one: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1189851/jhPrimeminer-GMP-v6-AVX.zip
> Unzip that and run the vc redist file before creating a .bat file for jhprimeminer to start with your pool data.


OK thanks a ton also the 760 is for some reason mining at 19.3Mhash/s any ideas why's that?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK thanks a ton also the 760 is for some reason mining at 19.3Mhash/s any ideas why's that?


Are you mining Primecoins? It shouldn't be if that's the case.

*In other news,* I've been looking more at DMS.MINING and it's starting to have the looks of a Ponzi scheme. I only invested $1.75 though, so it's all good.







But the reason for me saying this is because in 30 days on BTC-TC, they have estimates that with dividends, you will recoup over 810% of your original investment, I'm sure that will change with the difficulty but there is definitely something fishy there, or I'm missing how their operation works. The second option is quite possible though.

But anyhoo I'm keeping my shares in them, because it's such a small amount and I'm making a few cents everyday that I can always cash out, so if they fold up at least I'm getting a bit of my original investment back in my pocket.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Are you mining Primecoins? It shouldn't be if that's the case.
> 
> *In other news,* I've been looking more at DMS.MINING and it's starting to have the looks of a Ponzi scheme. I only invested $1.75 though, so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the reason for me saying this is because in 30 days on BTC-TC, they have estimates that with dividends, you will recoup over 810% of your original investment, I'm sure that will change with the difficulty but there is definitely something fishy there, or I'm missing how their operation works. The second option is quite possible though.
> 
> But anyhoo I'm keeping my shares in them, because it's such a small amount and I'm making a few cents everyday that I can always cash out, so if they fold up at least I'm getting a bit of my original investment back in my pocket.


Nevermind it's 101Mhash/s again


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Are you mining Primecoins? It shouldn't be if that's the case.
> 
> *In other news,* I've been looking more at DMS.MINING and it's starting to have the looks of a Ponzi scheme. I only invested $1.75 though, so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the reason for me saying this is because in 30 days on BTC-TC, they have estimates that with dividends, you will recoup over 810% of your original investment, I'm sure that will change with the difficulty but there is definitely something fishy there, or I'm missing how their operation works. The second option is quite possible though.
> 
> But anyhoo I'm keeping my shares in them, because it's such a small amount and I'm making a few cents everyday that I can always cash out, so if they fold up at least I'm getting a bit of my original investment back in my pocket.


It's simple, you get daily dividends equal to 5mh/s per share. It's quite good actually, half the price vs those usb asics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Nevermind it's 101Mhash/s again


Don't mine bitcoins with your nvidia gpu, it's beyond useless. You're wasting time and money.
Try to get a litecoin/scrypt cudaminer if you insist, but even if you do find it, 100kh/s is way too slow. You need at least 1000mh/s for bitcoin or 450kh/s for litecoin to make it worthwhile.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's simple, you get daily dividends equal to 5mh/s per share. It's quite good actually, half the price vs those usb asics.
> Don't mine bitcoins with your nvidia gpu, it's beyond useless. You're wasting time and money.
> Try to get a litecoin/scrypt cudaminer if you insist, but even if you do find it, 100kh/s is way too slow. You need at least 1000mh/s for bitcoin or 450kh/s for litecoin to make it worthwhile.


Like I know how it works, but I'm not sure how they have all the money to pay that out everyday - they say they aren't a PMB (perpetual mining bond) so they don't have any hardware, but I think they get the money from people investing in their other securities like DMS.BUYING and DMS.SELLING.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Like I know how it works, but I'm not sure how they have all the money to pay that out everyday - they say they aren't a PMB (perpetual mining bond) so they don't have any hardware, but I think they get the money from people investing in their other securities like DMS.BUYING and DMS.SELLING.


They do invest in other stuff...I get payed, roi is good, can't complain. xD


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's simple, you get daily dividends equal to 5mh/s per share. It's quite good actually, half the price vs those usb asics.
> Don't mine bitcoins with your nvidia gpu, it's beyond useless. You're wasting time and money.
> Try to get a litecoin/scrypt cudaminer if you insist, but even if you do find it, 100kh/s is way too slow. You need at least 1000mh/s for bitcoin or 450kh/s for litecoin to make it worthwhile.


OK thanks so I'm better of with my old AMD GPUs then


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah if you still have em, mine with them. You can make ok profits with those.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah if you still have em, mine with them. You can make ok profits with those.


Ya I still have em,and how much do you mean by OK profits?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ya I still have em,and how much do you mean by OK profits?


It depends on what cards you have.

What cards do you have?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It depends on what cards you have.
> 
> What cards do you have?


3 cards
1-HD 5830
2-HD 6790
3-GTX 760


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> 3 cards
> 1-HD 5830
> 2-HD 6790
> 3-GTX 760


5830- 300KH/s
6790- ~225KH/s each

So you're looking at around 750KH/s in total, which can earn you around $2 to $2.50 per day mining the right coins, such as Litecoin or Digitalcoin.









That's before power cost though, but decent hardware.

As for the 760's, maybe fold with them instead. They'll get work done that way instead of basically wasting power trying to mine.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 5830- 300KH/s
> 6790- ~225KH/s each
> 
> So you're looking at around 750KH/s in total, which can earn you around $2 to $2.50 per day mining the right coins, such as Litecoin or Digitalcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's before power cost though, but decent hardware.
> 
> As for the 760's, maybe fold with them instead. They'll get work done that way instead of basically wasting power trying to mine.


Thanks and what about bitcoins how much would they mine? also when adding the GTX 760 how much will that add?
I won't be the one paying for electricity bills so it's all good


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks and what about bitcoins how much would they mine? also when adding the GTX 760 how much will that add?
> I won't be the one paying for electricity bills so it's all good


Well mining bitcoins you'd probably make around $1 a day before power cost with the 3 AMD cards.

The NVIDIA cards I wouldn't even bother mining on even with free power though, they'll produce lots of heat and noise, and puts un-needed wear on the cards.

But if you mine Litecoins or Digitalcoins you can easily exchange them for bitcoins, which is what I do. It's super easy as well, with very small fees (less than 1%), so by mining them I effectively get 3-4x the profit that I would be getting by just mining bitcoins.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well mining bitcoins you'd probably make around $1 a day before power cost with the 3 AMD cards.
> 
> The NVIDIA cards I wouldn't even bother mining on even with free power though, they'll produce lots of heat and noise, and puts un-needed wear on the cards.
> 
> But if you mine Litecoins or Digitalcoins you can easily exchange them for bitcoins, which is what I do. It's super easy as well, with very small fees (less than 1%), so by mining them I effectively get 3-4x the profit that I would be getting by just mining bitcoins.


OK then I'll mine with the AMD cards then and thanks for helping,also how do I mine lite or digital coins?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Bitcoin is harder to mine, to the point that it's unprofitable, that's why he mentions litecoin. Litecoin is kinda like a safe bet if you don't wanna do more research.
Register at www.give-me-ltc.com or www.wemineltc.com and get cgminer. Mine with both radeons and use the 760 for gaming and maybe folding if you feel like it.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK then I'll mine with the AMD cards then and thanks for helping,also how do I mine lite or digital coins?


Mine Digitalcoins at http://multipool.us

Sign up and then connect to the Digitalcoin pool. This site has no fees so you make the most money for Digitalcoins. Don't mine LTC there though, because there's a small hashrate, meaning super low Litecoin payments.

For Litecoins I'd mine at http://netcodepool.org Good community and stats, and small fees as well.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Bitcoin is harder to mine, to the point that it's unprofitable, that's why he mentions litecoin. Litecoin is kinda like a safe bet if you don't wanna do more research.
> Register at www.give-me-ltc.com or www.wemineltc.com and get cgminer. Mine with both radeons and use the 760 for gaming and maybe folding if you feel like it.


OK thanks I'll do that and maybe I'll try to overvolt my cards a bit and OC them nicely and see how much i can do


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Mine Digitalcoins at http://multipool.us
> 
> Sign up and then connect to the Digitalcoin pool. This site has no fees so you make the most money for Digitalcoins. Don't mine LTC there though, because there's a small hashrate, meaning super low Litecoin payments.
> 
> For Litecoins I'd mine at http://netcodepool.org Good community and stats, and small fees as well.


Hmm now I'm confused which one is better LTC OR digital coins?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK thanks I'll do that and maybe I'll try to overvolt my cards a bit and OC them nicely and see how much i can do


Don't overvolt them, undervolt them. They'll last longer, and use less power meaning less heat and noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm now I'm confused which one is better LTC OR digital coins?


I'd personally go with DGC, but people are expecting a LTC price increase when it gets to Mt. Gox hopefully this month.

So currently LTC yields less daily but holding them for awhile might yield more.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Don't overvolt them, undervolt them. They'll last longer, and use less power meaning less heat and noise.
> I'd personally go with DGC, but people are expecting a LTC price increase when it gets to Mt. Gox hopefully this month.
> 
> So currently LTC yields less daily but holding them for awhile might yield more.


OK I'll undervolt them,as for the litecoin vs digitalcoin I think I'll make each card mine one of them


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK I'll undervolt them,as for the litecoin vs digitalcoin I think I'll make each card mine one of them


Good plan, best of both worlds.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Good plan, best of both worlds.


Thanks I'm trying to save some money and buy me a new case,16GB ram and an H80i


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Sorry for being a noob but I can't find a direct download lik for CGminer could anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Sorry for being a noob but I can't find a direct download lik for CGminer could anyone help?
> Thanks


Here's the CGMiner link: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.3/cgminer-3.3.0-windows.zip

And yeah, good luck saving for parts, I've bought a 7950 to mine with, with my earnings.


----------



## Darklyric

anyone know if those 250$ twin frozer 7950s are worth it? or should i buy a few more zapor-x cards instead.

Also i found a script that allows my card to run higher thread concurrency. Before i could at best get 16000 TC at LG 4 and 11000 TC at LG 3 only hashing around 400ks. Now i can run 24000 TC at LG 0. I'll post the .bat file ive been using when i get home if anyone interested.

Also any tweaks to get my hash rate up on these cards? stuck at about 625ks with the oc of 1100/1500


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Here's the CGMiner link: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.3/cgminer-3.3.0-windows.zip
> 
> And yeah, good luck saving for parts, I've bought a 7950 to mine with, with my earnings.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> anyone know if those 250$ twin frozer 7950s are worth it? or should i buy a few more zapor-x cards instead.
> 
> Also i found a script that allows my card to run higher thread concurrency. Before i could at best get 16000 TC at LG 4 and 11000 TC at LG 3 only hashing around 400ks. Now i can run 24000 TC at LG 0. I'll post the .bat file ive been using when i get home if anyone interested.
> 
> Also any tweaks to get my hash rate up on these cards? stuck at about 625ks with the oc of 1100/1500


I assume you mean Vapor-X I don't think there's much of a difference really


----------



## Shiromar

I'm pretty new to the idea of mining, which has brought up a small debate of questions between myself and a few friends that may want to start mining. I have a 2500k @ 4.5GHZ and a 7950 @ 1100/1400 which should yield about 600 MH/S from online sources. Putting that into the calculator doesn't seem to give very good results for mining. But then looking at some of the ASIC's that are available, the 5 GH/s machine would be quite profitable and a good way to get into the "business".

1) Has anyone bought one of these ASIC's to vouch for how profitable they are? Obviously they are much more profitable than buying another 7950. The BitcoinX calculator at given values that it opens with states ~$160 a month yield from the 5 GH/s rate.

2) Are these ASIC's currently shipping out at a decent speed? I remember someone saying that it's taken over 5 months for them to receive their unit, which obviously isn't going to help with regaining the costs.

3) How are these ASIC units going to effect the economy? The way were were thinking about it was to buy the $280 machine to start, then reinvesting anything we make to buy more machines to increase the rate. Is this a good idea? I realize it would take a few months to get going ideally, however after a few machines are bought the potential gain increases quite quickly.

4) Are these ASIC units compatible with Litecoin? Maybe I'm looking at it wrong, but it seems that the 5 GH/s machine would be much more profitable if it could be used to mine Litecoins.


----------



## Darklyric

Yea i ment vapor*

Meh i might just but a few of those 175$ msi reference cooler 7950s...they are so freaking cheap but i know they'll run hot and im not sure if i can undervolt them either so im holding back


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Yea i ment vapor*
> 
> Meh i might just but a few of those 175$ msi reference cooler 7950s...they are so freaking cheap but i know they'll run hot and im not sure if i can undervolt them either so im holding back


Refrence is good just loud


----------



## Darklyric

Ok heres the script that saved my TC and ass


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



@echo off
set GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
@ping 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 30000>nul
cgminer.exe --auto-fan --failover-only
cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 -u username -p password -I 20



Also how is 132xxx shares only .3 ltc...am i doing it wrong lol?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So I've heard there was a way to mine well using the CPU can anybody guide me through that?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So I've heard there was a way to mine well using the CPU can anybody guide me through that?


This is all I've heard on bitcoin CPU mining: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=265759.0

But Primecoin is for CPU's, and CPU's only right now I think, which uses your CPU to actually make a smallish, but still decent amount.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So I've heard there was a way to mine well using the CPU can anybody guide me through that?


Only thing worth mining on CPU is maybe Primecoin.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> anyone know if those 250$ twin frozer 7950s are worth it? or should i buy a few more zapor-x cards instead.


Look at Newegg for the 100352-3L Sapphire 7950...on sale for $219 ($199 AR)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> This is all I've heard on bitcoin CPU mining: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=265759.0
> 
> But Primecoin is for CPU's, and CPU's only right now I think, which uses your CPU to actually make a smallish, but still decent amount.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Only thing worth mining on CPU is maybe Primecoin.


How can I mine primecoins?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How can I mine primecoins?


This tutorial should help: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=5qei7j8ahpnbmn3rj9hjqm5ve2&topic=316.0


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So I've heard there was a way to mine well using the CPU can anybody guide me through that?


1-Download primecoin wallet and install: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin-hp/files/0.1.2-hp9/primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64.zip/download
2-Create a shortcut with this in the target field: C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /c start "runlow" /low C:\primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64\primecoin-qt.exe -gen
3-Mine on! You won't even notice it since it'll use low priority and leave cpu cycles for the other applications you use. Don't turn it off!

This will pay off around 1btc per month, maybe more.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> This tutorial should help: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=5qei7j8ahpnbmn3rj9hjqm5ve2&topic=316.0


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1-Download primecoin wallet and install: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin-hp/files/0.1.2-hp9/primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64.zip/download
> 2-Create a shortcut with this in the target field: C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /c start "runlow" /low C:\primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64\primecoin-qt.exe -gen
> 3-Mine on! You won't even notice it since it'll use low priority and leave cpu cycles for the other applications you use. Don't turn it off!
> 
> This will pay off around 1btc per month, maybe more.


1btc/month that's awesome that means 117$ weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1-Download primecoin wallet and install: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin-hp/files/0.1.2-hp9/primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64.zip/download
> 2-Create a shortcut with this in the target field: C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /c start "runlow" /low C:\primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64\primecoin-qt.exe -gen
> 3-Mine on! You won't even notice it since it'll use low priority and leave cpu cycles for the other applications you use. Don't turn it off!
> 
> This will pay off around 1btc per month, maybe more.


Sorry for being a noob I'm just trying to understand but could you simpelfy it?
Also if I type high instead of low will that make the proiority higher?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Sorry for being a noob I'm just trying to understand but could you simpelfy it?
> Also if I type high instead of low will that make the proiority higher?


Yes, with high priority it will use more CPU resources, which means while gaming you might get some lag.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Sorry for being a noob I'm just trying to understand but could you simpelfy it?
> Also if I type high instead of low will that make the proiority higher?


Won't get more simpler than that.
Follow those steps, and you'll be mining primecoins.
You then need to transfer those coins to www.mcxnow.com, which is a coin exchange.
You exchange for bitcoins and then sell bitcoins using bitstamp.net or coinbase.com in the US, or localbitcoins.com or just look for people who'd pay cash for bitcoins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yes, with high priority it will use more CPU resources, which means while gaming you might get some lag.


Yup, you can change that manually, but that automates it and makes it more hassle free.
You can also set that shortcut as one of the startup programs, and forget about it altogether. (till you find coins







)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Won't get more simpler than that.
> Follow those steps, and you'll be mining primecoins.
> You then need to transfer those coins to www.mcxnow.com, which is a coin exchange.
> You exchange for bitcoins and then sell bitcoins using bitstamp.net or coinbase.com in the US, or localbitcoins.com or just look for people who'd pay cash for bitcoins.
> Yup, you can change that manually, but that automates it and makes it more hassle free.
> You can also set that shortcut as one of the startup programs, and forget about it altogether. (till you find coins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


OK I'll do my best and thanks also are there guys who simply exchange bitcoins for products?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK I'll do my best and thanks also are there guys who simply exchange bitcoins for products?


Yes! There are plenty!

Here's a list: https://www.spendbitcoins.com/places/


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yes! There are plenty!
> 
> Here's a list: https://www.spendbitcoins.com/places/


Now I need to get 5.14BTC to get a ref 7970


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Now I need to get 5.14BTC to get a ref 7970


That's way too much?
1 btc = 112usd


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's way too much?
> 1 btc = 112usd


He's in Egypt I think though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, but still, he can import them from ebay or maybe from someone selling here or in other forum marketplaces for way less.
Shipping is like 60 bucks, plus the cost of the card and import tax.


----------



## Darklyric

Import taxes can be crazy on certain things especially electronics and weapons...well food too i guess. How much in ltc should i be making hashing at 1250kh/s with only 1% rejected? i mean i have like 170,000 shares and not even haft a coin


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Guys, my primespersec is 1149. That seems off to me, does it to you?


----------



## Darklyric

Does prime accept avx2 instructions?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Import taxes can be crazy on certain things especially electronics and weapons...well food too i guess. How much in ltc should i be making hashing at 1250kh/s with only 1% rejected? i mean i have like 170,000 shares and not even haft a coin


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Guys, my primespersec is 1149. That seems off to me, does it to you?


It does...a bit, maybe. Stock HP9 wallet settings?
I'm at 2110pps and 1.08 chains per day (use getmininginfo command)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Does prime accept avx2 instructions?


Nope, there's an avx optimization going on, but not avx2.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

￼
{
"blocks" : 126325,
"chainspermin" : 4,
"chainsperday" : 0.58766326,
"currentblocksize" : 2901,
"currentblocktx" : 8,
"difficulty" : 9.78082979,
"errors" : "",
"generate" : true,
"genproclimit" : 2,
"roundsievepercentage" : 70,
"primespersec" : 1149,
"pooledtx" : 8,
"sievepercentage" : 10,
"sievesize" : 1000000,
"testnet" : false
}


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, there's an avx optimization going on, but not avx2.


haswell would be beastly if it did. Does increasing the intensity result in higher pps and inturn higher chains?

Also should i change pools for ltc since i've been mining nonstop for 2 days 180,000 shares (give-me-ltc.com) and havnt even received a full ltc?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey guys join gamecointalk.org!! Post threads of what services you can offer, very generous bounties for services. Also awesome community. GME is getting big fast. Get in while you can!! I'm loving this stuff!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> ￼
> {
> "blocks" : 126325,
> "chainspermin" : 4,
> "chainsperday" : 0.58766326,
> "currentblocksize" : 2901,
> "currentblocktx" : 8,
> "difficulty" : 9.78082979,
> "errors" : "",
> "generate" : true,
> "genproclimit" : 2,
> "roundsievepercentage" : 70,
> "primespersec" : 1149,
> "pooledtx" : 8,
> "sievepercentage" : 10,
> "sievesize" : 1000000,
> "testnet" : false
> }


Looks like half my cpu's perf...doesn't look normal to me, unless that's what a non HT quad runs at.
What wallet and settings? Clocks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> haswell would be beastly if it did. Does increasing the intensity result in higher pps and inturn higher chains?
> 
> Also should i change pools for ltc since i've been mining nonstop for 2 days 180,000 shares (give-me-ltc.com) and havnt even received a full ltc?


That's odd, you must have wrong settings or something. I get more than 0.5ltc per day, with a single 7970 at stock.


----------



## Darklyric

ill screenshot my setting and the miner running for awhile but it says im hashing at 1250 average and around 625-630 a card with 0 hw errors and about 1% Rejects...i should be making 2x your 7970 since im ocd...

seriously like .5 ltc from 2 days it worthless with a few hours gaming and it shut down of course.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> ill screenshot my setting and the miner running for awhile but it says im hashing at 1250 average and around 625-630 a card with 0 hw errors and about 1% Rejects...i should be making 2x your 7970 since im ocd...
> 
> seriously like .5 ltc from 2 days it worthless with a few hours gaming and it shut down of course.


Change pools and post your settings. Sounds like only one card is mining somehow, and not too well.
Do you have xfire enabled? Driver version? Os?


----------



## Hokies83

Eh Btc-E down?


----------



## Darklyric

Yes xfire is enabled...should it not be?lol
Driver is 13.8 cat and sdk is 2.7 os is win 7 pro oem
its werid it reports the correct hash rate on give-me-ltc when i look at in on my laptop though so idk... whats the other good pool for ltc?

BTC-E is up for me now but it was down about 10 mins ago


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Eh Btc-E down?


It's up for me on my end.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Yes xfire is enabled...should it not be?lol
> Driver is 13.8 cat and sdk is 2.7 os is win 7 pro oem
> its werid it reports the correct hash rate on give-me-ltc when i look at in on my laptop though so idk... whats the other good pool for ltc?
> 
> BTC-E is up for me now but it was down about 10 mins ago


I had some trouble with gimme ltc, they are updating their site...I'm using wemineltc atm.
Well, right now I'm mining mincoins XD


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's way too much?
> 1 btc = 112usd


Ya I thought so but that's what I found on the BTC exchange sites it's just that I don't have a paybal nor a visa so that's why I can't exchange BTC for money
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> He's in Egypt I think though.


Yes but as far as I know we don't deal with with them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, but still, he can import them from ebay or maybe from someone selling here or in other forum marketplaces for way less.
> Shipping is like 60 bucks, plus the cost of the card and import tax.


60 bucks shipping that's a bit too much right ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ya I thought so but that's what I found on the BTC exchange sites it's just that I don't have a paybal nor a visa so that's why I can't exchange BTC for money
> Yes but as far as I know we don't deal with with them
> 60 bucks shipping that's a bit too much right ?


Nope when you ship a cheap 7950 and a motherboard in that box man.









I very much doubt you can get cheaper gpus there...I sure don't in Argentina. Even with cheaper and custom tax, it's like 1/2 price.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope when you ship a cheap 7950 and a motherboard in that box man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very much doubt you can get cheaper gpus there...I sure don't in Argentina. Even with cheaper and custom tax, it's like 1/2 price.


Hmm I should take that into perspective also do you now cheaper BTC exchange sights I mean you're right 5.12 BTC for a ref 7970 is there a site that has a ref 7970 for like 3.xx BTC I'm also thinking of the saphhire vapor x 7970


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm I should take that into perspective also do you now cheaper BTC exchange sights I mean you're right 5.12 BTC for a ref 7970 is there a site that has a ref 7970 for like 3.xx BTC I'm also thinking of the saphhire vapor x 7970


Check http://www.bitmit.net/ and the litecoin and bitcointalk forums.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Looks like half my cpu's perf...doesn't look normal to me, unless that's what a non HT quad runs at.
> What wallet and settings? Clocks?
> That's odd, you must have wrong settings or something. I get more than 0.5ltc per day, with a single 7970 at stock.


Primecoin wallet, the one that was mentioned to download earlier. Stock i5 3570k. Just haven't messed with oc yet.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Check http://www.bitmit.net/ and the litecoin and bitcointalk forums.


Thanks the pricing is much better less than half but no vapor x many gigabyte ones though I'm not sure how good they are anyway I'll start mining and when I have enough I'll think about it


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks the pricing is much better less than half but no vapor x many gigabyte ones though I'm not sure how good they are anyway I'll start mining and when I have enough I'll think about it


Gigabyte cards are great. I have one, and all you need to do is flash the BIOS to use less voltage and it does a solid 660KH/s.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

If he is talking about the WF3, aren't the new ones voltage locked?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Gigabyte cards are great. I have one, and all you need to do is flash the BIOS to use less voltage and it does a solid 660KH/s.


Aren't they voltage locked?though actually I'm not into overvolting just would like to have the option also I have the Gigabyte GTX 760 and it's the most beautiful looking card I've seen


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> If he is talking about the WF3, aren't the new ones voltage locked?


Yeah but on bitmit they sell used ones mostly I think.

Also, I think it's only the rev. 2.1 cards that are hardware locked. rev 1 & 2 are software locked.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah but on bitmit they sell used ones mostly I think.
> 
> Also, I think it's only the rev. 2.1 cards that are hardware locked. rev 1 & 2 are software locked.


Hmm...good to know OK I'll try and save for them just wondering how would a 3570k at stock do at primemining


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm...good to know OK I'll try and save for them just wondering how would a 3570k at stock do at primemining


I can test it out for you, got a 3570k in my main rig.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I can test it out for you, got a 3570k in my main rig.


Thanks I'll try to do it once I figure out how *thinking*


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Better question, how do you tell if Primecoin is mining at all? Wallet still says 0.00


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

@cam51037 I followed the guide in the link you posted earlier but it's not mining so what should i do?
Edit:I think it's working but not sure my cpu usage is 100% with nothing running







also how do I know I'm earning?shouldn't I sign in with a worker or something?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> @cam51037 I followed the guide in the link you posted earlier but it's not mining so what should i do?
> Edit:I think it's working but not sure my cpu usage is 100% with nothing running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how do I know I'm earning?shouldn't I sign in with a worker or something?


Hmm, not sure what's up. Mine is saying the same thing. I'll try and figure it out though, that's a real PITA.


----------



## cam51037

Wait I figured it out.

Follow this guide: http://ypool.net/howto.php

And open the miner exe with command, like make a batch file in the directory of the miner with their example config.

Getting around 6500PPS and rising with a 3570k @ 4.4 GHz.


----------



## deathlikeeric

when is LTC going to be accepted on Mt.Gox


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Getting around 6500PPS and rising with a 3570k @ 4.4 GHz.


whats your load on the cpu?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> whats your load on the cpu?


100% load on the CPU.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Primecoin wallet, the one that was mentioned to download earlier. Stock i5 3570k. Just haven't messed with oc yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Better question, how do you tell if Primecoin is mining at all? Wallet still says 0.00


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks I'll try to do it once I figure out how *thinking*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Wait I figured it out.
> 
> Follow this guide: http://ypool.net/howto.php
> 
> And open the miner exe with command, like make a batch file in the directory of the miner with their example config.
> 
> Getting around 6500PPS and rising with a 3570k @ 4.4 GHz.


noooooooooooo! That's a scam pool...run, fools!

I mean,







, use the wallet I suggested. I didn't just write a step by step guide just for the heck of it.

To check if it is mining, go to help. debug console and type getmininginfo.

I'm 110% sure I typed that back with the steps on how to download hp9 wallet and how to create the shortcut with an auto start script.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> noooooooooooo! That's a scam pool...run, fools!
> 
> I mean,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , use the wallet I suggested. I didn't just write a step by step guide just for the heck of it.
> 
> To check if it is mining, go to help. debug console and type getmininginfo.
> 
> I'm 110% sure I typed that back with the steps on how to download hp9 wallet and how to create the shortcut with an auto start script.


Lol OK I'll try to understand how it works and post my results


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Lol OK I'll try to understand how it works and post my results


You don't have much to understand...just download and install the wallet: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin-hp/files/0.1.2-hp9/primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64.zip/download

Then run it, go to help, debug console menu.
Type the following and hit enter: setgenerate true -1

That's all there is to it man.
Wait for a few days, I guarantee you'll find at least 2 or 4 blocks after 7 days of mining.
Each block will show up as groups of 10.45 xpm in your wallet and they take a day to be usable (to mature).


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You don't have much to understand...just download and install the wallet: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin-hp/files/0.1.2-hp9/primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64.zip/download
> 
> Then run it, go to help, debug console menu.
> Type the following and hit enter: setgenerate true -1
> 
> That's all there is to it man.
> Wait for a few days, I guarantee you'll find at least 2 or 4 blocks after 7 days of mining.
> Each block will show up as groups of 10.45 xpm in your wallet and they take a day to be usable (to mature).


OK I'll download it and see but shouldn't I sign in with a worker to do that also when I try to install GUIminer it gives me an error of some DLL missing I'll post the error if you want


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK I'll download it and see but shouldn't I sign in with a worker to do that also when I try to install GUIminer it gives me an error of some DLL missing I'll post the error if you want


Nope, just do as I told you bro.








cpu mined coin...solo mining, no pool.
Just you and the block chain.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, just do as I told you bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu mined coin...solo mining, no pool.
> Just you and the block chain.


Thanks you seem to be doing this for a while


----------



## Darklyric

So it knows where your wallet is then right? Also any tips to get me over 625kh/s on my 7950s. Im at 2400 TC and lg 0 v 1 and that pre-script i posted earlier that allows me to run this TC


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> when is LTC going to be accepted on Mt.Gox


Heard sometime this month. But really do not know.. wish it would happen soon.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's been delayed forever...at this point, I don't know. I sold all my ltc at the maximum hyped price before.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey guys, a buddy of mine is starting a new crypto coin website to bring more fun and usage to the crypto community. Here is the bitcoin starter link so he can collect the funds necessary for dedicated hosting. He is a really good guy and your donations won't be wasted! I know that I donated!

https://bitcoinstarter.com/projects/164


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> when is LTC going to be accepted on Mt.Gox


No one knows.

Gox said July in Q1/early Q2 this year. July came and went without anything. So it could be a while.


----------



## Darklyric

Ok so prime is running at 2700ppm which doesnt sound to bad but my cpu is at 100% is that normal?

Here is my conifg but i cant authenticate at wemineltc.com for some reason....i tried the email and google auth and it still says invalid code lol...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum2.wemineltc.com:3334 -u darklyric1.1 -p 1 -I 10 --thread-concurrency 24000 --lookup-gap 0 -v 1


I also had to run this to get it to take a resonable TC and LG


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



@echo off
set GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
@ping 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 30000>nul
cgminer.exe --auto-fan --failover-only
cgminer --scrypt -o http://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333 -u darklyric1.1 -p 1 -I 14


Any suggestions are welcome please

Wait i logged out and rebooted and now wemineltc let me set my payout address...weird


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey good news guys! ANC just went through a big milestone.. the value is going to skyrocket. the 77,777 fork went smooth and POW is working. Difficulty fix is stabilizing the coin as planed. Check out ANONCOIN.NET for more info!


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you got hashing power it's a good moment to mine it.









Guys mining xpm: it's a cpu mined coin, cpu usage should be around 100%.
Always free up one thread for the gpu miner! (use task manager, select cgminer process and assign affinity to the last thread/core then assign the rest to the primecoin-qt process)


----------



## Darklyric

i guess this is one of the few areas a 8350 wins lol and its only at 4.5ghz atm. Ty for that TM trick cgminer kept crashing...









Edit:The Tm set affinity doesnt hold one core for it


----------



## Hokies83

Hmmm?


----------



## ivanlabrie

hmmm??









Yeah, the 8350 does great, on par with Ivy/Haswell 4770k for primecoin mining.


----------



## Jimbags

so nvidia cards are pointless for this, dont mine but looking into it.. firt amd card on the horizon maybe.....


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> so nvidia cards are pointless for this, dont mine but looking into it.. firt amd card on the horizon maybe.....


Yes not worth the risk of running it at 100% for







a day imho but they are still nice cards, just not for mining.

Edit any ideas on how to cut a core off primemining lol?


----------



## Jimbags

would it be worth it using say a 5870 secondhand for $100 approx? would it take long to be in profit minus the $100?


----------



## Darklyric

Free yes but for 100$... just spend another 75$ and get one of those msi ref 7950s off newegg.


----------



## Jimbags

Im in Australia dso no newegg







aswell as inflated prices... may have to scour ocn marketplace when i can afford it


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1-Download primecoin wallet and install: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin-hp/files/0.1.2-hp9/primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64.zip/download
> 2-Create a shortcut with this in the target field: C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /c start "runlow" /low C:\primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64\primecoin-qt.exe -gen
> 3-Mine on! You won't even notice it since it'll use low priority and leave cpu cycles for the other applications you use. Don't turn it off!
> 
> This will pay off around 1btc per month, maybe more.


Ahhh I feel like I'm a complete idiot for not understanding it I thought something else not a simple copy paste.
Anyways is there a way to make the priority auto or real time?I don't wanna leave it on low cause it consumes less and the process takes longer and high makes browsing imposible
Edit:never mind it automatically does it by itself


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

￼
{
"blocks" : 127163,
"chainspermin" : 8,
"chainsperday" : 1.02138702,
"currentblocksize" : 1000,
"currentblocktx" : 0,
"difficulty" : 9.78317404,
"errors" : "",
"generate" : true,
"genproclimit" : -1,
"roundsievepercentage" : 70,
"primespersec" : 2021,
"pooledtx" : 0,
"sievepercentage" : 10,
"sievesize" : 1000000,
"testnet" : false
}
How does that look like?I'm mining with the 3570k @stock


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> ￼
> {
> "blocks" : 127163,
> "chainspermin" : 8,
> "chainsperday" : 1.02138702,
> "currentblocksize" : 1000,
> "currentblocktx" : 0,
> "difficulty" : 9.78317404,
> "errors" : "",
> "generate" : true,
> "genproclimit" : -1,
> "roundsievepercentage" : 70,
> "primespersec" : 2021,
> "pooledtx" : 0,
> "sievepercentage" : 10,
> "sievesize" : 1000000,
> "testnet" : false
> }
> How does that look like?I'm mining with the 3570k @stock


Excellent!

I get the following with an i7 3820 at 4.1ghz:

￼
{
"blocks" : 127215,
"chainspermin" : 15,
"chainsperday" : 1.11912410,
"currentblocksize" : 1191,
"currentblocktx" : 1,
"difficulty" : 9.78326696,
"errors" : "",
"generate" : true,
"genproclimit" : 7,
"roundsievepercentage" : 70,
"primespersec" : 2286,
"pooledtx" : 1,
"sievepercentage" : 10,
"sievesize" : 1000000,
"testnet" : false
}


----------



## cam51037

I get 7600 PPS with a 3570k at 4.4 GHz, lol.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> I get the following with an i7 3820 at 4.1ghz:
> 
> ￼
> {
> "blocks" : 127215,
> "chainspermin" : 15,
> "chainsperday" : 1.11912410,
> "currentblocksize" : 1191,
> "currentblocktx" : 1,
> "difficulty" : 9.78326696,
> "errors" : "",
> "generate" : true,
> "genproclimit" : 7,
> "roundsievepercentage" : 70,
> "primespersec" : 2286,
> "pooledtx" : 1,
> "sievepercentage" : 10,
> "sievesize" : 1000000,
> "testnet" : false
> }


Nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I get 7600 PPS with a 3570k at 4.4 GHz, lol.


 what the f....?how did you that?
Anyways is there a way to calculate how much BTC I'm earning?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Nice
> what the f....?how did you that?
> Anyways is there a way to calculate how much BTC I'm earning?


Let it run for about half an hour and it'll gradually rise and even out somewhere.

Not sure where to figure out how much I'm making though, anyone have a calculator?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Is it normal for the wallet to say balance is 0 and Unconfirmed also 0?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Is it normal for the wallet to say balance is 0 and Unconfirmed also 0?


Yes, that means you haven't solved any blocks.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yes, that means you haven't solved any blocks.


So what should I do?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So what should I do?


Just wait, in a day or two it should hopefully have solved one, it's completely random as to when it'll solve one.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Just wait, in a day or two it should hopefully have solved one, it's completely random as to when it'll solve one.


Thanks also how can I mine litecoins? I intend to do it with my 760


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks also how can I mine litecoins? I intend to do it with my 760


Well I'm warning you it wouldn't be worth it to mine litecoins or any currency with NVIDIA GPU's, a GTX 760 will make around 50 cents a day before power, is it worth it for the noise, heat and wear on your card? Even when you don't pay power I don't think I would, I fold instead on my GTX 670.









But here's a tutorial: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/tutorial-how-to-start-mining-litecoins


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I'm warning you it wouldn't be worth it to mine litecoins or any currency with NVIDIA GPU's, a GTX 760 will make around 50 cents a day before power, is it worth it for the noise, heat and wear on your card? Even when you don't pay power I don't think I would, I fold instead on my GTX 670.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's a tutorial: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/tutorial-how-to-start-mining-litecoins


OK thanks heat and noise aren't issues my Gigabyte is awesome but since you mentioned wear I'm not gonna mine with it instead I'll mine with my HD 5830 and HD 6790


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Nice
> what the f....?how did you that?
> Anyways is there a way to calculate how much BTC I'm earning?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK thanks heat and noise aren't issues my Gigabyte is awesome but since you mentioned wear I'm not gonna mine with it instead I'll mine with my HD 5830 and HD 6790


Exactly, don't mine with that nvidia card it's pointless...primecoin blocks will be variable, but you'll find one or two weekly, that I'm sure.
There's a new pool software, might be better if the difficulty goes higher: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sq24hzo993afy9c/l7icP0KiuM

You have to register at ypool to use it...I'm alternating between the two personally, since the pool and solo mining are somewhat unpredictable.
I'll decide which is better after a few days. I really dislike that pool, but well, if it nets me more xpm monthly I'll live with it.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Exactly, don't mine with that nvidia card it's pointless...primecoin blocks will be variable, but you'll find one or two weekly, that I'm sure.
> There's a new pool software, might be better if the difficulty goes higher: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sq24hzo993afy9c/l7icP0KiuM
> 
> You have to register at ypool to use it...I'm alternating between the two personally, since the pool and solo mining are somewhat unpredictable.
> I'll decide which is better after a few days. I really dislike that pool, but well, if it nets me more xpm monthly I'll live with it.


In the meanwhile I'll be solo and tell me when you know which is better


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I'm using the litecoin wallet and in sync bar it says 91 weeks left I know I have a crappy connection but almost 2 years downloading what exactly am I downloading the whole damn Wikipedia


----------



## VisceralSound

I recently picked up a second 7870 hawk, I'm mining about 620kh/s give or take occasionally peaking at about 1000kh/s (litecoin mining) I haven't tried bitcoin since I got the second gpu, but it's too hard for 2 gpu's.


----------



## bluestang

@Ivan...

Using this shortcut:

C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /c start "runlow" /low F:\Mining\primecoin-0.1.2-hp9-winx64\primecoin-qt.exe -gen

Since it's running low priority, do I need to even bother setting a core aside for cgminer?


----------



## bluestang

Running on a Q6600 for less than an hour:

{
"blocks" : 127753,
"chainspermin" : 10,
"chainsperday" : 0.76416383,
"currentblocksize" : 1000,
"currentblocktx" : 0,
"difficulty" : 9.78338152,
"errors" : "",
"generate" : true,
"genproclimit" : -1,
"roundsievepercentage" : 70,
"primespersec" : 1238,
"pooledtx" : 0,
"sievepercentage" : 10,
"sievesize" : 1000000,
"testnet" : false
}

Already have 10.46 XPM in my wallet.








Time to add 2 other rigs


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Running on a Q6600 for less than an hour:
> 
> {
> "blocks" : 127753,
> "chainspermin" : 10,
> "chainsperday" : 0.76416383,
> "currentblocksize" : 1000,
> "currentblocktx" : 0,
> "difficulty" : 9.78338152,
> "errors" : "",
> "generate" : true,
> "genproclimit" : -1,
> "roundsievepercentage" : 70,
> "primespersec" : 1238,
> "pooledtx" : 0,
> "sievepercentage" : 10,
> "sievesize" : 1000000,
> "testnet" : false
> }
> 
> Already have 10.46 XPM in my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to add 2 other rigs


I have been doing it for a day still I have nothing

￼
{
"blocks" : 127755,
"chainspermin" : 7,
"chainsperday" : 0.95953162,
"currentblocksize" : 2282,
"currentblocktx" : 3,
"difficulty" : 9.78341526,
"errors" : "",
"generate" : true,
"genproclimit" : -1,
"roundsievepercentage" : 70,
"primespersec" : 1869,
"pooledtx" : 3,
"sievepercentage" : 10,
"sievesize" : 1000000,
"testnet" : false
}


----------



## ivanlabrie

Gonna have to be patient guys...I think a great investment would be a server rack with lots of opteron cpus. (the ones with piledriver arch or phenom but not bulldozer)


----------



## Darklyric

yea im going to start it on my i7 920 rig and e8400 and post the results back when i get home tonight


----------



## cam51037

I can't seem to get solo mining on Primecoin working...

Like it says 0 PPS when I say getprimespersec, but my CPU usage is still high in the program, what does this mean?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I can't seem to get solo mining on Primecoin working...
> 
> Like it says 0 PPS when I say getprimespersec, but my CPU usage is still high in the program, what does this mean?


check it after 5 minutes and has your wallet finished DLing?

***watch your temps fyi this thing is link prime heat wise....and my fan control sw is busted so i had to clock it down to 4.3ghz to stay at 50c but it only dropped to 2400pps


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> check it after 5 minutes and has your wallet finished DLing?
> 
> ***watch your temps fyi this thing is link prime heat wise....and my fan control sw is busted so i had to clock it down to 4.3ghz to stay at 50c but it only dropped to 2400pps


Yeah the wallet is completely updated, I'll try running it for awhile while I'm sleeping and see what happens.
Thanks for the temp hint as well.

Edit: Thanks a ton for the temp hint, my CPU is idling at like 52C, I guess I'll redo my thermal paste tomorrow.


----------



## Darklyric

Mine takes a few minutes to report back that its hashing but it shouldnt take more than 5 i wouldnt think or there is a problem

God piledriver opterons ar not cheap... I wonder if a 8350 and an 8 core 6300 series opteron will hash about the same


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thing is you can have more than one per board...that's a big advantage.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thing is you can have more than one per board...that's a big advantage.


hmm wnder how dual L5520's would do


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thing is you can have more than one per board...that's a big advantage.


Yea but i can grab 8320s for 145$ and a ud7 5 gpu boards for 200$ and max it out with gpus too not that i can afford to do that


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, that would be cost effective


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Should I mine feathercoins on multipool? Or where else? So far today I have 17 unconfirmed FTC, and none of it is confirmed.


----------



## Darklyric

^^ that sucks i think i read wemineltc and give-meltc have ftc pools but i havnt tried them yet

Something like this would be sweet but it doesnt have avx instructionshttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819105267 and they go for pretty cheapo

I wonder on the g34 mobos with dual or quad sockets if i can run two different archs for say a 6200 series chip and 6300 series chip or 2 different chips in the same series say a 12 core and 16 core?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> ^^ that sucks i think i read wemineltc and give-meltc have ftc pools but i havnt tried them yet
> 
> Something like this would be sweet but it doesnt have avx instructionshttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819105267 and they go for pretty cheapo
> 
> I wonder on the g34 mobos with dual or quad sockets if i can run two different archs for say a 6200 series chip and 6300 series chip or 2 different chips in the same series say a 12 core and 16 core?


Those are very fast, no need for avx really...you gotta factor in power usage, and total cost to calculate roi.
I still think a high end rig with an 8320 is ideal, or maybe used 3930ks with tons of gpus


----------



## Darklyric

chekc this outz http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161087104609 quad cpu mobo and barebones rackmount server, and these chips take non ecc ram too!~ no cpus/heatsinks or ram though(you shouldnt need much ram i wouldnt think).

Also 4 pci-e x16 slots lol but you would have to leave the tops off


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-ZS202045T8G43-8-Core-2-GHz-12M-L2-12MB-L3-Step-A1-G34-Tested-Working-/330974391568?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d0f9c6d10

cough...I want 20.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-ZS202045T8G43-8-Core-2-GHz-12M-L2-12MB-L3-Step-A1-G34-Tested-Working-/330974391568?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d0f9c6d10
> 
> cough...I want 20.


i think i might be pulling da trigger lol but ill have to find a few cpus and a heatsink

edit i think the mobo only runs 6100 series too


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can grab this guys: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-SR-X-270-SE-W888-KR-2011-2-x-Xeon-E5-2690-8-core-2-9-3-8-Ghz-96GB-DDR3-/300942724396?pt=Motherboards&hash=item4611958d2c

I may have to go for a 2p rig soon...xD
Hope newest ivy-e xeons are unlocked, or with moar cores.


----------



## Darklyric

I think this might hash a little higher







http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYAN-VX50-S8812WGM3NR-6300-Ready-Opteron-G34-64-Core-4-way-Barebone-system-/271245230509?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item3f2779c1ad but barebones so probably 5k usd to built it

I think there will be 12 core zeon ive-e chips btw but idk about 16 or 12 I series


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll just get a 4930k at launch...and mine with that.


----------



## Darklyric

hopefully they can shell out the







solder for tim on the ib-e chips lol


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hmm...since 1 BTC is 117$ that makes a 7990 worth 6 BTC


----------



## aappss01

Not sure if we're allowed to discuss this or not so let me know and I'll take it down if not.
I'm looking for a trusted place to buy/trade some bit coins. Can anyone recommend somewhere?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> hopefully they can shell out the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solder for tim on the ib-e chips lol


They already did that...that's why I want it







(amongst other things)
Soldered ihs ivy hexa core...damn right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aappss01*
> 
> Not sure if we're allowed to discuss this or not so let me know and I'll take it down if not.
> I'm looking for a trusted place to buy/trade some bit coins. Can anyone recommend somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


Yeah, you can try bitstamp.net, campbx.com, coinbase.com or the crypto exchange sites to get other coins, or exchange them for btc: www.mcxnow.com, www.btc-e.com, www.cryptsy.com


----------



## Darklyric

Am i reading this right? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161087104609 It looks like it comes with a 700$ mobo

Has anyone tried 13.8 rev2 driver yet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yup, so it seems...man I want some servers nao.









Looky: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Proliant-DL160-G6-1U-2x-XEON-QC-L5520-2-26GHz-160GB-72GB-Ram-Special-Quantity/281128340463?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D737473796849709878%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D161087104609%26

'09...so it must be an old first gen core i7 type cpu.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Am i reading this right? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161087104609 It looks like it comes with a 700$ mobo
> 
> Has anyone tried 13.8 rev2 driver yet?


I don't think it comes with processors though.


----------



## Darklyric

well its still a 700$ retail mobo and i can run 4 cpus lol in it! me wants

and still not a bad deal but its the 45 nm chips


----------



## cam51037

Before you go buying this stuff maybe find a 4p owner in the folding section and see if they can run their system and tell you what kind of PPS it gets, to know if it's really worth it.


----------



## Darklyric

it can run the opteron 8350 equivalent 8core 12 cores 16 cores x4 cpus.... but not a bad idea since the cpus are kind of outrageous

Meh im only out 10usd if it stays at that too lol

but i know that board is nice its one of the few that can oc with a custom bios


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, so it seems...man I want some servers nao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looky: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Proliant-DL160-G6-1U-2x-XEON-QC-L5520-2-26GHz-160GB-72GB-Ram-Special-Quantity/281128340463?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D737473796849709878%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D161087104609%26
> 
> '09...so it must be an old first gen core i7 type cpu.


L5520's so 1st gen I7's. They are pretty much an i7-920 that use less power

i have a server with 2 of them and i'm getting 4500 pps on both of mine...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> it can run the opteron 8350 equivalent 8core 12 cores 16 cores x4 cpus.... but not a bad idea since the cpus are kind of outrageous
> 
> Meh im only out 10usd if it stays at that too lol
> 
> but i know that board is nice its one of the few that can oc with a custom bios


Maybe try bidding on it and see if others have bidder higher if you're being auto out bidded.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> L5520's so 1st gen I7's. They are pretty much an i7-920 that use less power
> 
> i have a server with 2 of them and i'm getting 4500 pps on both of mine...


both run 4500pps or they each run 4500pps for 9000pps? that not to shabby at all either way


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> both run 4500pps or they each run 4500pps for 9000pps? that not to shabby at all either way


4500 total

although i had issues getting solo mining up and running.. so it's pool for now until i can look into it more. but i think i might do better on my own


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> 4500 total
> 
> although i had issues getting solo mining up and running.. so it's pool for now until i can look into it more. but i think i might do better on my own


With that firepower you'll do much better solo with HP9 wallet and these settings:

sievesize=600000
roundsievepercentage=70
sievepercentage=18

That goes inside the primecoin.conf file you have to create in the roaming/primecoin folder.
(those are i7 920 settings btw, I'd just try the stock HP9 wallet settings to be honest, I'm not positive those are best, but I did read those were good for that gen)


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> With that firepower you'll do much better solo with HP9 wallet and these settings:
> 
> sievesize=600000
> roundsievepercentage=70
> sievepercentage=18
> 
> That goes inside the primecoin.conf file you have to create in the roaming/primecoin folder.
> (those are i7 920 settings btw, I'd just try the stock HP9 wallet settings to be honest, I'm not positive those are best, but I did read those were good for that gen)


yea i tried the wallet last night, but the cmd screen just stayed black and nothing happened cpu useage didnt go up or anything.

if i can get it running ive got 2 more I7's i can mine on also


----------



## Hokies83

ivanlabrie

You should pm mod about becoming Distrbuted computing editor =p


----------



## Darklyric

^^^^This:thumb:

anyone have some good 7870 settings i just reseated the cooler on my xfx

Edit hmm my wallet refused to sync on my i7 920 any ideas?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd like it but I'm too busy lately...and I also took a job for a local site, news stuffs.
Can't cope with all that, AND my job


----------



## burksdb

sigh i cannot get primecoin to mine solo at all.. nothing ive tried has worked and i can usually figure this crap out...

i can get a blank command window up that says run low, but no changes in cpu at all. tried it the the debug menu in the client no go. any ideas. (ive let both run for a bit also)

meh went back to yapool for now. least until tomorrow.

I realised something stupid though. I run esxi on my server which the free version only allows for 8 cores and it was running a single core for the test build i was working on....

so i installed a copy of windows 7 and booted i'm now running on all 16 cores pulling

43000 pps for my dual L5520's


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't get it...what os were you using?
You need to run primecoind if not using a gui...
And ypool SUCKS, so go back to solo asap.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

My GUIminer tells me I'm running, but give-me-coins.com says I'm running 0kH/s. What gives?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't get it...what os were you using?
> You need to run primecoind if not using a gui...
> And ypool SUCKS, so go back to solo asap.


i was using windows 7 but on a vm with the free version of ESXI which has a limit on how many cores you can run per vm.

only reason i went back to ypool is because i couldnt get it working before i went to bed. I tried to get it running solo last night, but like i said in my previous post if i use the method you gave then all i get is a command window with the title run low and nothing happens.

Then ive tried getting it to run thru the client and nothing runs from there either. Ive let both sit for an hour running with no changes.

with the server and desktop i'm pulling about 65,000 pps.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't get it...what os were you using?
> You need to run primecoind if not using a gui...
> And ypool SUCKS, so go back to solo asap.


What's so bad about ypool?

And if nobody wants be a distributed computing editor I'd always be up for the task, I think I know my ways around crypto currencies and would be fair...







We'll just leave it there.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What's so bad about ypool?
> 
> And if nobody wants be a distributed computing editor I'd always be up for the task, I think I know my ways around crypto currencies and would be fair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just leave it there.


I do not want it because i do not get along with some of the staff members.

And rather Avoid them at all costs.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I do not want it because i do not get along with some of the staff members.
> 
> And rather Avoid them at all costs.


Exactly I think good staff members should be members who are unbiased and don't start a raging war when someone says something they don't agree with. That and when they have discussions and someone brings up a good point against them they shouldn't just delete the post.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Exactly I think good staff members should be members who are unbiased and don't start a raging war when someone says something they don't agree with. That and when they have discussions and someone brings up a good point against them they shouldn't just delete the post.


And does not give Infractions for a PM lol.

Instead should tell said user to make use of the block fuction that is why it is there.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Why is my primecoin and bitcoin wallets still empty







?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I found out that I earned 0.05$ from mining with my 760








Can I mine offline?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I found out that I earned 0.05$ from mining with my 760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I mine offline?


No you have to mine online while connected to the blockchain.

And reason for your Primecoin wallet being empty is that it hasn't solved a block yet. When it does you'll recieve 10.xx XMP.

As for bitcoin, you haven't reached the auto-send threshhold of your pool, or you haven't solved a block solo mining yet. If you're bitcoin solo mining definitely switch the pool mining, chances are you won't solve a block in your lifetime at current difficulty.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> No you have to mine online while connected to the blockchain.
> 
> And reason for your Primecoin wallet being empty is that it hasn't solved a block yet. When it does you'll recieve 10.xx XMP.
> 
> As for bitcoin, you haven't reached the auto-send threshhold of your pool, or you haven't solved a block solo mining yet. If you're bitcoin solo mining definitely switch the pool mining, chances are you won't solve a block in your lifetime at current difficulty.


Thanks I'm connected to slushe's pool,and how much is 10.xx XMP worth?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks I'm connected to slushe's pool,and how much is 10.xx XMP worth?


10 XMP is worth around $7.20 if I'm correct.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 10 XMP is worth around $7.20 if I'm correct.


So I need to solve 100 blocks for a 7990


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How can I increase my pps in primemining ?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So I need to solve 100 blocks for a 7990


Yeah that's about right.









But if you're so set on mining, why not trade or sell your GTX 760's for 7950's or 7970's? Those cards will actually make some decent money, especially 3 of them.


----------



## FloJoe6669

I've always wondered what the ratio is of electricity costs vs the mining profits. could someone give me a brief run down on this? cheers


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> I've always wondered what the ratio is of electricity costs vs the mining profits. could someone give me a brief run down on this? cheers


Well, a single 7950 miner is going to run on around 300-350W of power. If your power cost per kW/hr is $0.12, then it'll cost you around $1.01 to run, but mining the right coins (Digitalcoin, Litecoin) (ask Hokies, he knows his coins very well







) you can make around $4-$5 a day before power, so around $3-$4 per day after power costs.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Can anybody tell me why is it taking so long to sync?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah that's about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you're so set on mining, why not trade or sell your GTX 760's for 7950's or 7970's? Those cards will actually make some decent money, especially 3 of them.


Hmm and who would ever want to trade their awesome 7970 or 7950 for my lousy 760?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Can anybody tell me why is it taking so long to sync?


It's downloading all the blocks on the bitcoin network, that can take 6 hours or more usually.

I'd recommend getting a http://blockchain.info wallet, they are pretty secure if you enable two form authentication.

Or if you feel like experimenting a little bit, and maybe a little bit of frustration for a more secure wallet, there's always paper wallets.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It's downloading all the blocks on the bitcoin network, that can take 6 hours or more usually.
> 
> I'd recommend getting a http://blockchain.info wallet, they are pretty secure if you enable two form authentication.
> 
> Or if you feel like experimenting a little bit, and maybe a little bit of frustration for a more secure wallet, there's always paper wallets.


I'm too much of a noob to do so gonna try it though


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm and who would ever want to trade their awesome 7970 or 7950 for my lousy 760?


Dumba$$ gamers


----------



## Hokies83

Id never make that trade lol.

Only if said Nvidia card was worth more $$$$ So i could sell said Nvidia card and buy more HD 79XX cards


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Dumba$$ gamers


True
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Id never make that trade lol.
> 
> Only if said Nvidia card was worth more $$$$ So i could sell said Nvidia card and buy more HD 79XX cards


I curse the day I bought my 760 I wanted a 7950 or 7970 but couldn't find either only found the 7870 and 7850 that's why I went for the 760,and now I wish I went with the 7870 hawk or 7850 dual x


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> True
> I curse the day I bought my 760 I wanted a 7950 or 7970 but couldn't find either only found the 7870 and 7850 that's why I went for the 760,and now I wish I went with the 7870 hawk or 7850 dual x


I make about 600-700 kh/s with my 2 hawks together, sometimes I peak at about 1000, I'd recommend just selling the 760 and looking around for 7870s or 7950's since they're cheap enough, I'm sure you have on board graphics to hold you over for a little.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VisceralSound*
> 
> I make about 600-700 kh/s with my 2 hawks together, sometimes I peak at about 1000, I'd recommend just selling the 760 and looking around for 7870s or 7950's since they're cheap enough, I'm sure you have on board graphics to hold you over for a little.


Ya but I'm not into selling stiff I don't have a paybal nor a a visa :/


----------



## burksdb

well finally got it running.... my issue was that the block were not syncing.. ended up adding about 10 different nodes and everything started working

going from ypool to mining solo my speeds are way different

i was getting a total pps of about 85,000 on ypool (across 3 machines)

solo i'm getting around 4500 (across the same 3 machines)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> well finally got it running.... my issue was that the block were not syncing.. ended up adding about 10 different nodes and everything started working
> 
> going from ypool to mining solo my speeds are way different
> 
> i was getting a total pps of about 85,000 on ypool (across 3 machines)
> 
> solo i'm getting around 4500 (across the same 3 machines)


So is it better to mine using ypool?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So is it better to mine using ypool?


Anyone?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Anyone?


No, I think I've stated this like 20 times now...guys come on, READ.









Ypool sucks, I have proof, I've seen it myself. They paid 600xpm per day to a guy who soloing pulls off 2000xpm with the same rack of 64 core servers.


----------



## Darklyric

^^^wow...

Anyone know a good scrypt for a 7870 i cant get over 350kh/s out of this one no matter the clocks or settings...but it runs at 53c lol so i know i can push it more. tried clocks from 900core-1150core and 1100mem-1500mem and 8000 TC all the way up to 27000 with different LG -0 through 3 and still no dice.

I know someone on here said they had a 500kh/s 7870/50

Here is the card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202010


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Anyone know a good scrypt for a 7870 i cant get over 350kh/s out of this one no matter the clocks or settings...but it runs at 53c lol so i know i can push it more. tried clocks from 900core-1150core and 1100mem-1500mem and 8000 TC all the way up to 27000 with different LG -0 through 3 and still no dice.
> 
> I know someone on here said they had a 500kh/s 7870/50
> 
> Here is the card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202010


What's your intensity? Try setting it to 17 or 18.


----------



## Darklyric

I've run the gauntlet of 14-20 at all of those settings and most everything over 18-19 crashes but same results

***Oh and I think its pitcarn cores if i remember right.


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-PROLIANT-DL180-G6-STORAGE-SERVER-2-x-SIX-CORE-L5639-8GB-RAM-RAILS-/121162010911?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item1c35d1911f

That's the best deal I could find...those hexa cores should net between 1.5 to 3 btc monthly...dam.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Question about Primecoin... Am I supposed to see anything besides the wallet when i am mining? Am I supposed to see the command console?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidIsCrazy*
> 
> Question about Primecoin... Am I supposed to see anything besides the wallet when i am mining? Am I supposed to see the command console?


I believe it runs even when the command console is closed.

On another note don't use Vircurex for trading right now. They're having deposit issues and I wouldn't deposit anything until its 100% fixed. I deposited over 250 DGC awhile ago and it hasn't shown up yet, it's a known issue and others are having it too.


----------



## Darklyric

@Ivanlabrie Hey any idea why my primecoin wallet wont even start to sync on my i7920 build? I did some research and found that NTP plays a factor but my clocks seem to be stop on on both builds(the 8350 one synced just fine). Also i tried deleteing the %appdata% primecoin folder to see it that would help but no dice.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> @Ivanlabrie Hey any idea why my primecoin wallet wont even start to sync on my i7920 build? I did some research and found that NTP plays a factor but my clocks seem to be stop on on both builds(the 8350 one synced just fine). Also i tried deleteing the %appdata% primecoin folder to see it that would help but no dice.


Sometimes you need to give it some time to connect to some peers to download it. It took me 15 or 20 minutes to begin downloading when I first downloaded it.


----------



## Darklyric

yea i gave it overnight and it says connection issue or something like that

Also allowed it through firewall and then turned off firewall just to make sure and win 7 and AV


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> yea i gave it overnight and it says connection issue or something like that
> 
> Also allowed it through firewall and then turned off firewall just to make sure and win 7 and AV


Hmmm I'm not completely sure then.

Can you reinstall it and see if it starts downloading?


----------



## Darklyric

Tried that before i left and it was looking the same just a red symbol where the connection monitor usually is but it might change by the time i get off work.

Thats a little more like it lol http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161087104609 up to 610 atm


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> @Ivanlabrie Hey any idea why my primecoin wallet wont even start to sync on my i7920 build? I did some research and found that NTP plays a factor but my clocks seem to be stop on on both builds(the 8350 one synced just fine). Also i tried deleteing the %appdata% primecoin folder to see it that would help but no dice.


i had to add a bunch of extra nodes in oder to get mine to sync.

i made a quick bacth file with

Code:



Code:


primecoin-qt.exe -addnode=137.116.230.21 -addnode=94.23.215.174 -addnode=87.98.146.72 -addnode=192.237.175.221:9911 -addnode=85.25.134.44:9911 -addnode=178.33.22.10:9911 -addnode=61.139.95.131:9911 -addnode=37.139.1.202:9911 -addnode=54.221.225.126:9911 -addnode=192.241.183.213:9911

ran it that way and everything synced in about 10-15 mins


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No, I think I've stated this like 20 times now...guys come on, READ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ypool sucks, I have proof, I've seen it myself. They paid 600xpm per day to a guy who soloing pulls off 2000xpm with the same rack of 64 core servers.


Yeah, using different miners...and also bear in mind the reward mechanism the pool used at the time (which has since been changed) benefited those who tuned their miners to generate loads of short prime chains (which never matched network difficulty, and thus would never crack a block).

Long story short, when it comes to cryptocurrency, *do not trust anyone.*

Do your own research...when there is money involved, people start to act very differently.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> i had to add a bunch of extra nodes in oder to get mine to sync.
> 
> i made a quick bacth file with
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> primecoin-qt.exe -addnode=137.116.230.21 -addnode=94.23.215.174 -addnode=87.98.146.72 -addnode=192.237.175.221:9911 -addnode=85.25.134.44:9911 -addnode=178.33.22.10:9911 -addnode=61.139.95.131:9911 -addnode=37.139.1.202:9911 -addnode=54.221.225.126:9911 -addnode=192.241.183.213:9911
> 
> ran it that way and everything synced in about 10-15 mins


Thanks man ill try that tonight, so newb question a node is just permission to ping or w/e right?


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Thanks man ill try that tonight, so newb question a node is just permission to ping or w/e right?


A node is a peer from which you can download the blockchain and receive broadcasts.


----------



## Darklyric




----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Yeah, using different miners...and also bear in mind the reward mechanism the pool used at the time (which has since been changed) benefited those who tuned their miners to generate loads of short prime chains (which never matched network difficulty, and thus would never crack a block).
> 
> Long story short, when it comes to cryptocurrency, *do not trust anyone.*
> 
> Do your own research...when there is money involved, people start to act very differently.


OK thanks


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hey guys so I was wondering there's a way to increase the pps on in primecoin with my 3570k?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nope, just gotta be patient...forget about it and look in a week. It's best to not think about it and have it auto start with windows on low priority so you can use the pc and when idling it'll use the cpu full tilt.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, just gotta be patient...forget about it and look in a week. It's best to not think about it and have it auto start with windows on low priority so you can use the pc and when idling it'll use the cpu full tilt.


Actually I have to lower the cores used by it to 1 or 2 cores to be able games (not me actually my brothers I'm more interested in visual basic)


----------



## Hokies83

Me shrimp me like to eat snail.


----------



## Darklyric

Where did you get your live rocks man.... from the ocean??? Thinking about starting my 75g up again this winter and wasn't impressed with the last place i got it from.

On a side note i think I'm done*** with givemecoins...

Secure Connection Failed



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



An error occurred during a connection to give-me-coins.com.

The OCSP server has no status for the certificate.

(Error code: sec_error_ocsp_unknown_cert)

The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem. Alternatively, use the command found in the help menu to report this broken site.


----------



## Hokies83

For live rock.

http://floridaliverock.com/

For Dry rock

http://www.reefcleaners.org/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=3&Itemid=58


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Me shrimp me like to eat snail.


Me want eat some shrimp um nom nom nom


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Where did you get your live rocks man.... from the ocean??? Thinking about starting my 75g up again this winter and wasn't impressed with the last place i got it from.
> 
> On a side note i think I'm done*** with givemecoins...
> 
> Secure Connection Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> An error occurred during a connection to give-me-coins.com.
> 
> The OCSP server has no status for the certificate.
> 
> (Error code: sec_error_ocsp_unknown_cert)
> 
> The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
> Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem. Alternatively, use the command found in the help menu to report this broken site.


I've been mining from Give me LTC/Coins the past 2 days I haven't had any connection issues, my average kh/s is about 650-750 peaking at 1000 or so every now and then.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Me shrimp me like to eat snail.


That's an awesome looking reef! So you feed your shrimp live snails or they just eat some of them in your tank?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll leave this here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=264115.0;topicseen


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That's an awesome looking reef! So you feed your shrimp live snails or they just eat some of them in your tank?


Some came DOA.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Did a double take when I saw the greatest thing on the planet... 2 7950s doing what??? YES! 

Edit: Now that I think... this is gonna be another Terracoin... Super great to mine for like 2 days, now the most profit I can get from it is like $.03 a month before power...


----------



## istudy92

Yes i finally got me butterfly BitForce Little Single runnning 30Giga hashs, mining these bitcoins like a G


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Yes i finally got me butterfly BitForce Little Single runnning 30Giga hashs, mining these bitcoins like a G


Pics


----------



## istudy92

as soon as i get to campus =]
I use my colleges dorms electricity and AC in order to save on the electric bill.
Thank you school for providing me with free cash flow


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> as soon as i get to campus =]
> I use my colleges dorms electricity and AC in order to save on the electric bill.
> Thank you school for providing me with free cash flow


Nice! When did you order that?








I'll get my 10gh/s asic in two weeks technically...


----------



## ZombieJon

Just for kicks, trying out AndroidTokens.

Expected payout per block is 20971.522 @ 420kH/s.


----------



## APhamX

So I'm still kind of a novice at the bitcoining thing.
I have two rigs at the moment.

Both running a 7870 tahiti LE GPU @1200/1500 with cgminer.
~81C, cutofff temp at 90C
My electricity rate is 0.06 kw/h

They are both carrying out 550 mh/s and I'm mining at btcguild with the pay per share.

Should I transfer over to a different pool, or should I move onto litecoins.

Also, I can get a usb block eruptor for 50 bucks, do you think it would be worth it?
(Also, I have two 6870s and two 7770s I can setup still, don't know if I should set them up even though my motherboard supports three cards, one i ran two 7870's on my z87 board things got really hot so I moved it onto two rigs. That being said I have two old athlon motherboards and I can throw the other two cards in my dad's computer)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll leave this here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=264115.0;topicseen


Thanks that's really helpful
I was wondering how to speed the block solving speed any suggestions?









Also is there a way to lower the proiority of the primecoin wallet instead of having to lower the cores used manually?I used the command ivan told me about in the target area of the shortcut but still games lag heavily even with using 2 cores only in mining


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> So I'm still kind of a novice at the bitcoining thing.
> I have two rigs at the moment.
> 
> Both running a 7870 tahiti LE GPU @1200/1500 with cgminer.
> ~81C, cutofff temp at 90C
> My electricity rate is 0.06 kw/h
> 
> They are both carrying out 550 mh/s and I'm mining at btcguild with the pay per share.
> 
> Should I transfer over to a different pool, or should I move onto litecoins.
> 
> Also, I can get a usb block eruptor for 50 bucks, do you think it would be worth it?
> (Also, I have two 6870s and two 7770s I can setup still, don't know if I should set them up even though my motherboard supports three cards, one i ran two 7870's on my z87 board things got really hot so I moved it onto two rigs. That being said I have two old athlon motherboards and I can throw the other two cards in my dad's computer)


If staying on Bitcoin type mining then maybe try BitMinter.

Or go over to middlecoin and mine alt coins and they pay you in BTC.


----------



## VisceralSound

For those of you guys who run more than 1 card, is it common for one card to hash about 100 or so (give or take) kh/s more/or less if referencing the other card? Both cards are the same Pitcarn, 7870 Hawk's same clock speeds and everything.


----------



## Hokies83

I should have my Jalapenos soon there already shipping late Jan now. I was late Feb order.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VisceralSound*
> 
> For those of you guys who run more than 1 card, is it common for one card to hash about 100 or so (give or take) kh/s more/or less if referencing the other card? Both cards are the same Pitcarn, 7870 Hawk's same clock speeds and everything.


I don't think that's normal. What drivers are you using? Crossfire is disabled, correct?

Also, is your CPU under a heavy load during mining?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I should have my Jalapenos soon there already shipping late Jan now. I was late Feb order.


Hopefully they get here quick. Are you hoping on a ROI? (bad question, of course you're hoping, and you're Hokies83, you know how to make money







) *How* are you planning on making your money back with them?


----------



## Hokies83

Mining btc lol.

When i bought them profit was 2k a month.... Now same machines is like 350$ a month.... So ROI in 1 1/2 months


----------



## Darklyric

Is cf supposed to be disabled ??? I still get around 1300 kh/s on my 7950s after I switched pools. Cpu is 100% on all 8 cores as well.

Also whats your hash on those hawks? Getting about 420 kh/s on my dual x sapphire at 980/1500 1.1 vcore


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Is cf supposed to be disabled ??? I still get around 1300 kh/s on my 7950s after I switched pools. Cpu is 100% on all 8 cores as well.
> 
> Also whats your hash on those hawks? Getting about 420 kh/s on my dual x sapphire at 980/1500 1.1 vcore


It is better to disable CF.

If a monitor is driving a display its hashrate is sometimes slightly lower.

A 7970 will get around 700kh/s with a modest overclock.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice! When did you order that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get my 10gh/s asic in two weeks technically...


Just last night =p shoulda done express shipping.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Just last night =p shoulda done express shipping.


huh!? WHA?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Right now there's no address in my litecoin wallet is that normal?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> It is better to disable CF.
> 
> If a monitor is driving a display its hashrate is sometimes slightly lower.
> 
> A 7970 will get around 700kh/s with a modest overclock.


yea thanks ill try it without cf when I get bback Monday and I was talking about visceralsound's 7870 as its pretty hard to find a solid answer on what the pitcarins can do.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Guys I'm having connection problems with GUIminer while mining litecoins can anybody help?


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> yea thanks ill try it without cf when I get bback Monday and I was talking about visceralsound's 7870 as its pretty hard to find a solid answer on what the pitcarins can do.


http://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Guys I'm having connection problems with GUIminer while mining litecoins can anybody help?


Just download cgminer here http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/ and use that.

You'll need to pass details such as pool, username, password and miner settings to it which people usually do with batch scripts with something long the lines of:

cgminer -o "httproxyort|http://poolort" -u username -p password


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> yea thanks ill try it without cf when I get bback Monday and I was talking about visceralsound's 7870 as its pretty hard to find a solid answer on what the pitcarins can do.


with crossfire I've been getting an average of about 650-1000, peaking at 1000 depends on the time of day.


----------



## istudy92

Do people buy these bit coins for cash or is it actually more difficult than it seems?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Just download cgminer here http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/ and use that.
> 
> You'll need to pass details such as pool, username, password and miner settings to it which people usually do with batch scripts with something long the lines of:
> 
> cgminer -o "httproxyort|http://poolort" -u username -p password


OK downloading it now


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Do people buy these bit coins for cash or is it actually more difficult than it seems?


They are typically bought via the main exchanges who accept deposits via a number of means.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Just last night =p shoulda done express shipping.


wait you ordered last night and already got on .. sign me up


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> wait you ordered last night and already got on .. sign me up


These are the current pay-dates BFL are shipping products from:

Code:



Code:


Jalapenos: January 21, 2013

Little Singles: Oct. 11, 2012 pay date

Singles: July 5, 2012 pay date

MiniRigs: MiniRigs for June 23 (2nd 500gh/s unit) and July 28 for 1st 500 gh/s

So if you order one now, you'd probably get it in a few months.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd never buy from BFL, they are the worse...if you want asics order from kncminer.com
They will deliver your order by October.
Mine will be delivered sooner than that probably (I wish)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd never buy from BFL, they are the worse...if you want asics order from kncminer.com
> They will deliver your order by October.
> Mine will be delivered sooner than that probably (I wish)


Or if you don't want the worry of having to monitor a device or worry about power draw as well as the device malfunctioning/starting a fire, you can go with shares in a brand such as ASIC-MINER, DMS.MINING or bASIC-MINING.

I have shares in DMS.MINING. When I bought in it was about $1.75 for 30MH/s, which is an alright price, but the dividends pay quite well for the price. (I'm getting 3 cents a day with 6 shares, so 3 cents a day on a $1.75 investment)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Or if you don't want the worry of having to monitor a device or worry about power draw as well as the device malfunctioning/starting a fire, you can go with shares in a brand such as ASIC-MINER, DMS.MINING or bASIC-MINING.
> 
> I have shares in DMS.MINING. When I bought in it was about $1.75 for 30MH/s, which is an alright price, but the dividends pay quite well for the price. (I'm getting 3 cents a day with 6 shares, so 3 cents a day on a $1.75 investment)


Yeah, I know...problem with those is they might not give ROI if dividends drop with higher difficulty, and share prices plummet.
I sold mine for profit after getting dividends and bought some tat.asicminer for longer term. I'll resell when they go up.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I know...problem with those is they might not give ROI if dividends drop with higher difficulty, and share prices plummet.
> I sold mine for profit after getting dividends and bought some tat.asicminer for longer term. I'll resell when they go up.


Yeah I've already made like 20 cents in dividends not to mention the price went up 10 cents per share, so I'm sitting at like $1 in profit on a $1.75 investment.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Keep an eye on it that's all...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Keep an eye on it that's all...


I am everyday.


----------



## burksdb

so i cannot seem to get 5 cards working in my

Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514

ive tried using both 1x slots and 3 16 slots no go it does not see the 5th card
tried 1x slot and 4 16 slots and no go still does not see the 5th card - on this setup i think one of the slots are being disabled.
^^^^ using BAMT

if i boot into windows i can see the 5th card, but it says device has been disabled

any ideas?

i'm thinking i may need to try and short the pins on the 1x slots see if that helps.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> so i cannot seem to get 5 cards working in my
> 
> Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514
> 
> ive tried using both 1x slots and 3 16 slots no go it does not see the 5th card
> tried 1x slot and 4 16 slots and no go still does not see the 5th card - on this setup i think one of the slots are being disabled.
> ^^^^ using BAMT
> 
> if i boot into windows i can see the 5th card, but it says device has been disabled
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> i'm thinking i may need to try and short the pins on the 1x slots see if that helps.


Have you tried booting Ubuntu from a flash drive and see if you can get all 5 cards running?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Have you tried booting Ubuntu from a flash drive and see if you can get all 5 cards running?


ive tried BAMT but an fresh copy of ubuntu no


----------



## VisceralSound

So for all my Litecoin homies out there, what pool do you use for litecoining? I've only been using Give-me-coins(formerly give-me-ltc) also out of curiosity what BTC pools do some of you fools use?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> ive tried BAMT but an fresh copy of ubuntu no


Oh I didn't see that. I doubt Ubuntu will work then. But maybe try resetting your motherboard to factory settings in the BIOS? That might fix the issue, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh I didn't see that. I doubt Ubuntu will work then. But maybe try resetting your motherboard to factory settings in the BIOS? That might fix the issue, but I'm doubtful.


yea been there still nothing.

ive seen a few people who are running 5 card without shorting out the pins or using powered risers


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yea been there still nothing.
> 
> ive seen a few people who are running 5 card without shorting out the pins or using powered risers


You're using risers right?

In a 4 card or 4 card + setup *definitely* use powered risers. There is an extremely good chance without them you'll damage a component very quickly.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> You're using risers right?
> 
> In a 4 card or 4 card + setup *definitely* use powered risers. There is an extremely good chance without them you'll damage a component very quickly.


yea i'm using 2 1x risers non powered and 3 16x risers..

i'm kinda worried about using the powered risers seen a bunch of people who have had theirs catch fire...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yea i'm using 2 1x risers non powered and 3 16x risers..
> 
> i'm kinda worried about using the powered risers seen a bunch of people who have had theirs catch fire...


Yeah usually at least my rule is once you start using risers you're in a whole different game. More dangers associated with it IMO, when you have cards lying around (in some setups) and outside of cases, it just becomes a huge fire hazard.

And I'd rather have a smaller mining operation but no fire.









And also, it's fairly cheap to build another rig to put a couple cards in if need be, not sure you're interested in that though. I think I'd rather set it up that way then use risers and milk crates lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I got an x79 board with 4 full size slots...personally I don't really trust risers, but they do come in handy for air cooled mining rigs.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah usually at least my rule is once you start using risers you're in a whole different game. More dangers associated with it IMO, when you have cards lying around (in some setups) and outside of cases, it just becomes a huge fire hazard.
> 
> And I'd rather have a smaller mining operation but no fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, it's fairly cheap to build another rig to put a couple cards in if need be, not sure you're interested in that though. I think I'd rather set it up that way then use risers and milk crates lol.


well no go tonight i was unable to get 5 cards working, but i think one of the issues is that the 1x - 16x riser i got today is bad. i tried it in a few different slots on my mining board and also in my desktop with no go....

and i would not be able to use a milk crate they look like crap...

looks like i'm just going to let it be with the 4 cards and then start saving parts to build another dedicated rig. Need to start researching another board.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Try more server oriented board with5+ full size slots.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try more server oriented board with5+ full size slots.


yea i will shop around this time...

i picked up the ud3 and cooler Master Silent Gold for $100 so i'm not going to complain to much.

time to start shopping have any suggestions. something decent that i can get a low end celeron or another sempron 145 in


----------



## Hokies83

I paid 120$ shipped for 3570K + Asrock Extreme 4 4-5 months ago lol.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I paid 120$ shipped for 3570K + Asrock Extreme 4 4-5 months ago lol.












i want one


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yea i will shop around this time...
> 
> i picked up the ud3 and cooler Master Silent Gold for $100 so i'm not going to complain to much.
> 
> time to start shopping have any suggestions. something decent that i can get a low end celeron or another sempron 145 in


I'd suggest used 2500/2600k and a p67 board like the msi p67 big bang marshal.
That would mine xpm and has 7 pci-e full size slots for gpus


----------



## caenlen

bitcoins have a limited amount that can be mined right? so what happens to all your expensive hardware when all the coins have been mined and there is none left?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> bitcoins have a limited amount that can be mined right? so what happens to all your expensive hardware when all the coins have been mined and there is none left?


Well, mining will still be needed to confirm transactions, no new coins will be created but transaction fees will go the miners...That´s a pretty far stretch though, thinking about the end of mining.
It´ll take a few years till that happens, and you can still mine other coins.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd suggest used 2500/2600k and a p67 board like the msi p67 big bang marshal.
> That would mine xpm and has 7 pci-e full size slots for gpus


yea going to have to keep an eye out on the used markets...

i dont think i can power another rig out in the garage right now anyways.... This duplex is wired something awful. but ive got room for 4 more cards before i need to build another one anyways.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, mining will still be needed to confirm transactions, no new coins will be created but transaction fees will go the miners...That´s a pretty far stretch though, thinking about the end of mining.
> It´ll take a few years till that happens, and you can still mine other coins.


When the block reward becomes 0, some people may still mine for transaction fees, but they will be very small.

Another highly likely possibility is people mining the privkeys for lost wallets...there are some lost (lost the privkey) wallets out there with 40k+ bitcoins in them, so I can see key mining pools opening up when the reward finally reaches 0.

(note that it's incredibly difficult to hack a private key...)


----------



## deathlikeeric

are asic usb miner worth the 50$? i was thinking of get like 3 or 4 of them?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> are asic usb miner worth the 50$? i was thinking of get like 3 or 4 of them?


Well for a fun mining experiment sure, but don't expect to ever turn a profit from them. I was thinking of buying one but I passed just because of the amount it would actually make, and it won't ever make me any money.


----------



## Darklyric

You might consider a ud7 mobo as well I think they are 6 x 16 slots and maybe a 1 x slot for 200$

New egg also has a sabertooth 990 rev 2 open box for 150$ which would handle an 8320 ocd for prime mining and 4x16 slots and a 1x slot


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd suggest used 2500/2600k and a p67 board like the msi p67 big bang marshal.
> That would mine xpm and has 7 pci-e full size slots for gpus


I think that's a decent idea, especially that 2500k's and 2600k's can be had for fairly cheap now. I should really set my 2600k in my mining rig to mine Primecoins, it's just idling there right now and has been since April. :O


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> yea thanks ill try it without cf when I get bback Monday and I was talking about visceralsound's 7870 as its pretty hard to find a solid answer on what the pitcarins can do.


Here's a graph I saved from Give-me-coins, the really low parts are me fiddling with settings.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VisceralSound*
> 
> Here's a graph I saved from Give-me-coins, the really low parts are me fiddling with settings.


So it looks like your average is around 650-750 KH/s.

Do you need help optimizing your 7870's? My 7850 does around 360 with minimal overclocking and undervolting.


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So it looks like your average is around 650-750 KH/s.
> 
> Do you need help optimizing your 7870's? My 7850 does around 360 with minimal overclocking and undervolting.


What settings are you using? my voltage is: 0.988mV Core:925 Memory: 1500, I have crossfire turned off on my hawk's.


----------



## Darklyric

MY Pitcairn 7870 was at 420khs with 15xxx tc i19 and 980core 1500 men 1.1vcore if that helps. They are really picky on the tc and core to mem ratio so clock men as high as it will go stably and try adjusting the core down/up a little.

And great temps around 55c so you hawks should be too without a high core clock since their coolers are great.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VisceralSound*
> 
> What settings are you using? my voltage is: 0.988mV Core:925 Memory: 1500, I have crossfire turned off on my hawk's.


Here is my 7850 config:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u X -p X --intensity 17 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8192 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2

Then if you fiddle with your clocks it will adjust your KH/s. For example, at 1050/1450, I get around 360KH/s with this config. You also might want to mess with the intensity a bit and up the thread concurrency for a 7870. If you try thread concurrency 14208 you should see a higher score on your 7870 as well. Good luck!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So I was bitcoin mining with my 760 until I can get my old rigs to mine but suddenly GUIminer gave me connection problems after mining for a while so can anyone help me solve that?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So I was bitcoin mining with my 760 until I can get my old rigs to mine but suddenly GUIminer gave me connection problems after mining for a while so can anyone help me solve that?


What pool are you mining with? Did the pool go down?

Also, I'd recommend CGMiner. Although GUIMiner uses CGMiner, I've had better experiences using just CGMiner.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What pool are you mining with? Did the pool go down?
> 
> Also, I'd recommend CGMiner. Although GUIMiner uses CGMiner, I've had better experiences using just CGMiner.


Slush's pool it gives me a weird error in the bottom saying that there was attempt was made to access a socket in a way forbidden by its access permisions


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Slush's pool it gives me a weird error in the bottom saying that there was attempt was made to access a socket in a way forbidden by its access permisions


Can you try a different pool such as BTC-Guild and see if it gives you the same error after 20 minutes or so of mining?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Can you try a different pool such as BTC-Guild and see if it gives you the same error after 20 minutes or so of mining?


Still the same erroer








I'm trying to download CGminer but there doesn't seem to be a direct link could you give me one?


----------



## cam51037

Sure thing, here is a link to the lastest CGMiner download: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.3/cgminer-3.3.0-windows.zip


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Still the same erroer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to download CGminer but there doesn't seem to be a direct link could you give me one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Sure thing, here is a link to the lastest CGMiner download: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.3/cgminer-3.3.0-windows.zip


Nope, don-t mine btc please!

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/280-cudaminer-a-new-litecoin-mining-application-windowslinux/

Use that and mine mincoin...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Sure thing, here is a link to the lastest CGMiner download: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.3/cgminer-3.3.0-windows.zip


Thanks downloading
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, don-t mine btc please!
> 
> https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/280-cudaminer-a-new-litecoin-mining-application-windowslinux/
> 
> Use that and mine mincoin...


Oh a cuda miner I've been looking into those thanks,how effeciant is it?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks downloading
> Oh a cuda miner I've been looking into those thanks,how effeciant is it?


It still isn't very efficient, you'll probably be looking at around 200KH/s per 760.

Like I've said before, why not fold on your 760's? It would be a great addition to the team, and if you join Team Competition you'd have a chance of winning $25 a month and some other stuff as well if your team finishes in first place.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks downloading
> Oh a cuda miner I've been looking into those thanks,how effeciant is it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It still isn't very efficient, you'll probably be looking at around 200KH/s per 760.
> 
> Like I've said before, why not fold on your 760's? It would be a great addition to the team, and if you join Team Competition you'd have a chance of winning $25 a month and some other stuff as well if your team finishes in first place.


Agreed, if I wasn't a team32 member I would do that myself with my 7970 (which sucks for mining)


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Here is my 7850 config:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334 -u X -p X --intensity 17 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8192 -w 384 --lookup-gap 2
> 
> Then if you fiddle with your clocks it will adjust your KH/s. For example, at 1050/1450, I get around 360KH/s with this config. You also might want to mess with the intensity a bit and up the thread concurrency for a 7870. If you try thread concurrency 14208 you should see a higher score on your 7870 as well. Good luck!


I started at tc 16000 stock clocks and worked down until I didn't see anymore he errors(withoutlookupgap set). Then I played with the core after I found my
max mem (1500) and worked my way down to 980 in gaps of 10 watching it for about 2-4 mins . I don't even use lookup gap at all and saw the best khs at w256. Gl these Pitcairn seem to all be different but I think 7870 should hit around 400-450 ( mines solid at 420)

Also I use i19


----------



## Darklyric

Hey I see pretty big dips and spikes on my miners like 2 MHS to 800khs on weminektcs webpage. Is that normal?


----------



## fluxlite

thread-concurrency should be set in multiples of shader count.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Man 13.8.2 sucks for mining









I'll play with it some more before going back to an older driver though...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It still isn't very efficient, you'll probably be looking at around 200KH/s per 760.
> 
> Like I've said before, why not fold on your 760's? It would be a great addition to the team, and if you join Team Competition you'd have a chance of winning $25 a month and some other stuff as well if your team finishes in first place.


I'm using it for mining until my old my rigs can start mining also for some reason FAH doesn't seem to use my card to its full potential plus I'm just trying to gather as much as I can so I can get myself a 7990 or maybe 9970 also I don't have a paybal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Agreed, if I wasn't a team32 member I would do that myself with my 7970 (which sucks for mining)


Wait what ? The 7970 sucks at mining?do you mean at folding?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I'm using it for mining until my old my rigs can start mining also for some reason FAH doesn't seem to use my card to its full potential plus I'm just trying to gather as much as I can so I can get myself a 7990 or maybe 9970 also I don't have a paybal
> Wait what ? The 7970 sucks at mining?do you mean at folding?


MY 7970 sucks, not all do...Won't do more than 620kh/s with 12.8 driver and super high clocks.
I gotta replace it, it's really lousy at that, and since I can sell it for 550usd locally I can snag two ref cards from the US with the money.


----------



## burksdb

well i decided to give it one more go.. I installed windows 8 and bamn all 5 gpus show up without issues. installing drivers and setting up now. will report back

well everything is kinda running. I'm not able to go above TC 8192 or use anything above 13I

but those issues dont matter if my psu cant keep up seeing as how when cgminer launches it's on for about 10 seconds all cards hit 350 kh/s @ 13 and then reboots

Killl a watt shows 1150 being pulled from the wall before it shuts down... i'm not sure if it's pulling more than that and just dosent show it or what.


----------



## Darklyric

Grats. How's your new 7950 clocking and hashing? My used xfx 7870 from craigslist blows at like 300kh/s lol


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Grats. How's your new 7950 clocking and hashing? My used xfx 7870 from craigslist blows at like 300kh/s lol


i figured it out. i installed the wrong sdk. installed 12.8 which was giving me problems. removed it installed 12.7 and im' hashing away. i pull pretty close to 650 per card. some more some less =.. trying to find a good hash per voltage now. i can run all my cards @ 1150/1550 but i'd rather sacrifice some hash to lower the voltage


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> well i decided to give it one more go.. I installed windows 8 and bamn all 5 gpus show up without issues. installing drivers and setting up now. will report back
> 
> well everything is kinda running. I'm not able to go above TC 8192 or use anything above 13I
> 
> but those issues dont matter if my psu cant keep up seeing as how when cgminer launches it's on for about 10 seconds all cards hit 350 kh/s @ 13 and then reboots
> 
> Killl a watt shows 1150 being pulled from the wall before it shuts down... i'm not sure if it's pulling more than that and just dosent show it or what.


What psu is that?

You'll want to undervolt ASAP, I'd reccomen 1.15v or less for mining.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What psu is that?
> 
> You'll want to undervolt ASAP, I'd reccomen 1.15v or less for mining.


cooler master silent pro gold 1200

one of the main reasons i wanted to go back to windows since theres no way to undervolt in linux without flashing each cards bios


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What psu is that?
> 
> You'll want to undervolt ASAP, I'd reccomen 1.15v or less for mining.


This. Either undervolt the cards or get a larger PSU. You don't want to be getting to the limit of your PSU to the point where it is restarting your PC.


----------



## fluxlite

Lowering voltage is fine if you can run at stock clocks, otherwise I see no point.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Lowering voltage is fine if you can run at stock clocks, otherwise I see no point.


Undervolting tahiti is crucial if you're on air cooling...1.25v is stupid high for air, and not needed, not at all.
You'll be limited by temps before being limited by voltage with tahiti, that's why so many people insist con wc for them.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Guys neither CGminer nor cudaminer work in CGminer I type the URL:http://www.netcodepool.org ,my username and pass but it doesn't do anything and closes itself
Cudaminer gives me this:HTTP request failed: Failed connect to 127.0.0.1:9332; No error
json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Guys neither CGminer nor cudaminer work in CGminer I type the URL:http://www.netcodepool.org ,my username and pass but it doesn't do anything and closes itself
> Cudaminer gives me this:HTTP request failed: Failed connect to 127.0.0.1:9332; No error
> json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds


Can't help without more info man...are you using more than one gpu in that rig?

-Post screenshot
-Post driver version
-Post the complete cgminer/cudaminer batch file

And PLEASE, I reccomended cudaminer cause it's like 500% better, don't use cgminer for an nvidia card. Thank you.


----------



## Hokies83

See User title.

End of MSg.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Can't help without more info man...are you using more than one gpu in that rig?
> 
> -Post screenshot
> -Post driver version
> -Post the complete cgminer/cudaminer batch file
> 
> And PLEASE, I reccomended cudaminer cause it's like 500% better, don't use cgminer for an nvidia card. Thank you.


Thanks,I only have 1 GPU and I'm using 320.49 driver,I will post a screenshot soon


----------



## Jimbags

how do i link my wallet to my miner? how do i identify it as mine? is it just that long line of letters? sorry im new


----------



## fluxlite

I think people may get too hung up on temperatures...running 80-90 24/7 should be of no concern...unless you stop/start the cards a lot.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> how do i link my wallet to my miner? how do i identify it as mine? is it just that long line of letters? sorry im new


Your wallet can generate addresses, all of which identify coins in the blockchain as being yours.

The address itself is technically the public key, which then has rounds of SHA-256 and RIPEMD-160 applied to it to turn it into the base-58 address you see.

The private keys to the addresses are stored in wallet.dat, and if someone manages to get both priv+pub key, they own the coins.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I just mined my first 10.42 XPM weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,now I have to mine 99 more for the 7990


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I just mined my first 10.42 XPM weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,now I have to mine 99 more for the 7990


Haha congratulations! So that took 3 days or so? That's alright.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Haha congratulations! So that took 3 days or so? That's alright.


Actually I'd have done it much faster if my brothers didn't play on the PC so I have to lower the number of cores used for games to be playable







,but school is coming so it'll be mining all the time


----------



## VisceralSound

So it seems I can mine about 1 LTC per about 20-24 hours not BAD but it's a shame it's not sooner but that's what I get for mining with 2 7870s


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VisceralSound*
> 
> So it seems I can mine about 1 LTC per about 20-24 hours not BAD but it's a shame it's not sooner but that's what I get for mining with 2 7870s


Try switching to mining something else, like DGC, or the most profitable currency on multipool. That should net you an extra $1 or $2 per day.


----------



## jdc122

Would a gold rated 850w PSU do for 2 7950's, a 6970 and an i7-950 which is mining xpm?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> Would a gold rated 850w PSU do for 2 7950's, a 6970 and an i7-950 which is mining xpm?


Let me just do some math:
a 7950 takes around 200 watts
a 6950 takes around 175 watts
an i7 950 takes around 130 watts
and let's say 40 watts for hard drive, and everything else
200+200+175+130+40 = 745W

So yeah it should run it fairly well, but you might want to see what others think first.


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Try switching to mining something else, like DGC, or the most profitable currency on multipool. That should net you an extra $1 or $2 per day.


so if on the top right hand corner of "profitability" I look for the highest one and maybe go off that? Would that work?
https://www.multipool.us/index.php


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VisceralSound*
> 
> so if on the top right hand corner of "profitability" I look for the highest one and maybe go off that? Would that work?
> https://www.multipool.us/index.php


You just connect to their multiport, and it automatically switches to the most profitable coin, so you don't need to do anything other than start the miner, and multipool will do the rest.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

These are the settings for my two HD 7950s:
Core Clock: 1050
Memory: 1500
Voltage: 1125
Fan speed is 85%

Top gpu is steady at 66C, while bottom is at 55C

Could I go any higher? This nets me 610kHs/s from each.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> These are the settings for my two HD 7950s:
> Core Clock: 1050
> Memory: 1500
> Voltage: 1125
> Fan speed is 85%
> 
> Top gpu is steady at 66C, while bottom is at 55C
> 
> Could I go any higher? This nets me 610kHs/s from each.


This is my config for 660KH/s:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer.exe --gpu-platform 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.in:3343 -u XXXXXX.XX -p lolnope.jpg -I 20 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 21712 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1400 --auto-fan --temp-target 67 --temp-hysteresis 2 --temp-overheat 80 --no-submit-stale

Should get you anywhere from 655-665KH/s.

Be sure to watch temperatures though, my setup has no side panel and the heat vents off of it, but it sounds like you don't have the same kind of airflow.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

My side panel is off as well. I may get a box fan.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> This is my config for 660KH/s:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer.exe --gpu-platform 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.in:3343 -u XXXXXX.XX -p lolnope.jpg -I 20 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 21712 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1400 --auto-fan --temp-target 67 --temp-hysteresis 2 --temp-overheat 80 --no-submit-stale
> 
> Should get you anywhere from 655-665KH/s.


man i wish i could 650 with 1100/1400

i have to push mine harder


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Btw, installed primecoin yesterday at 6, and this morning woke up with 10.40 immature xpm in my wallet. That seems pretty fast, doesn't it?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Btw, installed primecoin yesterday at 6, and this morning woke up with 10.40 immature xpm in my wallet. That seems pretty fast, doesn't it?


Ya it is,Is your CPU OCed?


----------



## Darklyric

Kinda luck really but it can take a few days from what everyone's saying. Had mine running for 2 before I left without anything to show.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> You just connect to their multiport, and it automatically switches to the most profitable coin, so you don't need to do anything other than start the miner, and multipool will do the rest.


I'm using www.middlecoin.com for gpu mining, since primecoin is the big money maker right now, and I don't wanna have to deal with exchanging the coins myself. Works ok so far.
A more efficient way would be to mine the most profitable coins with good buy support and exchange when price hits higher numbers, but it takes more patience than I currently have...Multipool can be hit or miss too, middlecoin is easier and similarly ****ty but well, xpm ftw.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Btw, installed primecoin yesterday at 6, and this morning woke up with 10.40 immature xpm in my wallet. That seems pretty fast, doesn't it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Kinda luck really but it can take a few days from what everyone's saying. Had mine running for 2 before I left without anything to show.


It's so luck based I don't even mine 24/7...after I find a block I turn it off and just mine whenever I feel like it or am not using the pc.
I got 3 blocks like that this week. 4.3ghz i7 3820 with 1866mhz cl9 ram.


----------



## Darklyric

Yea I hoping for a nice surprise when I get home and probably going to try and throw the 4770k build together tonight that I grabed for a friend. Ill have it for a week or 2 so hopefully I can get it mining quickly.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

It's a stock i5 3570k lol...


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I never fully understood overbidding. Right now at full load it hits 45c on liquid loop. Should I attempt to overclock, and if so, is there a puritan that may do it for me or help me? As rock z77 extreme6


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I never fully understood overbidding. Right now at full load it hits 45c on liquid loop. Should I attempt to overclock, and if so, is there a puritan that may do it for me or help me? As rock z77 extreme6


This guide should help you OC with that board: Link


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I wish I could OC my CPU too bad I'm on stock cooler


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well what I'm asking is should I attempt to oc when my loads temps at stock are already at 45c


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I wish I could OC my CPU too bad I'm on stock cooler


If you can get a Hyper 212 for like $30 you can get a decent OC on your CPU. Might want to look into that.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> If you can get a Hyper 212 for like $30 you can get a decent OC on your CPU. Might want to look into that.


Thanks I'll mine more and get it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Well what I'm asking is should I attempt to oc when my loads temps at stock are already at 45c


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks I'll mine more and get it


You can both overclock to 4-4.2ghz on the stock cooler if you don't use high voltage.
Try something like 1.25v...temps up to 90c are fine for max load.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can both overclock to 4-4.2ghz on the stock cooler if you don't use high voltage.
> Try something like 1.25v...temps up to 90c are fine for max load.


I agree with part of this, you can OC on the stock cooler, but I like to set a max limit of 80C on any cores as a top temperature, because 90C is getting up there, considering the max the chip can take is 105C.

But for me, I keep my temperatures below 65C, I find that it creates a safe clock/voltage/temperature range, and when I get watercooling installed in my computer maybe it'll let me ramp up clocks and voltages...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can both overclock to 4-4.2ghz on the stock cooler if you don't use high voltage.
> Try something like 1.25v...temps up to 90c are fine for max load.


I thought was related power consumption which gets higher the higher you set the clock also isn't 90c a bit too much right now my max CPU temp under max load for hours while mining is 70-75


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I thought was related power consumption which gets higher the higher you set the clock also isn't 90c a bit too much right now my max CPU temp under max load for hours while mining is 70-75


I wouldn't fold nor mine over 75c for 24/7 personally, but 90c running prime95 is fine as a 24/7 high oc, since folding or mining will run cooler than that. Also, don't overvolt, undervolt compared to stock auto volts and you'll nail a low consumption cool running mild oc.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I wouldn't fold nor mine over 75c for 24/7 personally, but 90c running prime95 is fine as a 24/7 high oc, since folding or mining will run cooler than that. Also, don't overvolt, undervolt compared to stock auto volts and you'll nail a low consumption cool running mild oc.


Ya that's what I've been thinking of,though I wish if I could OC it to 4 GHz,would that be possible on stock voltage ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ya that's what I've been thinking of,though I wish if I could OC it to 4 GHz,would that be possible on stock voltage ?


Definitely, I've seen countless 3570k's pull that off, but you want less than 'stock' voltage. Read this: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5763/undervolting-and-overclocking-on-ivy-bridge


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Definitely, I've seen countless 3570k's pull that off, but you want less than 'stock' voltage. Read this: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5763/undervolting-and-overclocking-on-ivy-bridge


So I can get a higher frequency with lower volts,SWEET


----------



## Hokies83

No Jail can hold Chuck Norris the crab!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No Jail can hold Chuck Norris the crab!


LOL you really like your aqua marine


----------



## Hokies83

Its what i spend my BTC on


----------



## ivanlabrie

Got 4 xpm blocks this week so far...If I get at least 2 per week I'll be able to pay off debt real quick and get me a monitor sooner than expected!
(I'm still on a crt man







)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Guys, I have invested everything I have into GLD. Trust me here, by as many GLD as you possibly can NOW. It can only sit at this price for so long. If you buy and hold for a year or two you will be VERY wealthy. Out goal is to reach $1 per coin and above. Think about the name, "Goldcoin". Appealing, right? We have a ton of support and after every pump the coin sat in place. Didn't just tumble back down. Trust me now or regret it later guys!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I wouldn't go nuts buying it, but it is quite high right now.
I'd suggest doing some research on trading before spending actual money on coins.


----------



## Darklyric

Crazy still no xpm.... its been running for like 4 days solid too

heres the mining info


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



￼
{
"blocks" : 134627,
"chainspermin" : 7,
"chainsperday" : 0.61120962,
"currentblocksize" : 1000,
"currentblocktx" : 0,
"difficulty" : 9.80557162,
"errors" : "",
"generate" : true,
"genproclimit" : -1,
"roundsievepercentage" : 70,
"primespersec" : 2446,
"pooledtx" : 0,
"sievepercentage" : 10,
"sievesize" : 1000000,
"testnet" : false
}


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Crazy still no xpm.... its been running for like 4 days solid too
> 
> heres the mining info
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ￼
> {
> "blocks" : 134627,
> "chainspermin" : 7,
> "chainsperday" : 0.61120962,
> "currentblocksize" : 1000,
> "currentblocktx" : 0,
> "difficulty" : 9.80557162,
> "errors" : "",
> "generate" : true,
> "genproclimit" : -1,
> "roundsievepercentage" : 70,
> "primespersec" : 2446,
> "pooledtx" : 0,
> "sievepercentage" : 10,
> "sievesize" : 1000000,
> "testnet" : false
> }


Bro, update to HP10 wallet...got two blocks today.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=255782.0 Look for x64 win binaries in that thread (sourceforge link)

That being said, those stats look weak for an 8350. You should be over 1 chains per day.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

are the mining sites down for anyone else? I can't get to bitcointalk or give-me-coins


----------



## Darklyric

Yea i only have it 4.4ghz since im having fan issues in the bios... hate asus bios sometimes....but i tested 5 ghz and it was at 2900pps well and hot









Sadly its only mining at 1200pps now but about 1.6 cpd so im happy thanks Ivan


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Guys, I have invested everything I have into GLD. Trust me here, by as many GLD as you possibly can NOW. It can only sit at this price for so long. If you buy and hold for a year or two you will be VERY wealthy. Out goal is to reach $1 per coin and above. Think about the name, "Goldcoin". Appealing, right? We have a ton of support and after every pump the coin sat in place. Didn't just tumble back down. Trust me now or regret it later guys!!


GLD is okay to toy around with. I've been shifting some coins picked up from mining into it.

The main coins I've been hitting lately are DGC, ARG, and FRK.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Are you guys mining 1 coin only or using middlecoin/multipool? Also, do any of you guys when you receive your payouts from pools, does it go directly to BTC-E/GOX/COINBASE or any coin trading sites? Instead of your own wallet? Is it okay to do so or keep my wallet?


----------



## VisceralSound

So apparently my GUIMiner -litecoin program decided to act stupid, now it won't come up as a window anymore, the programs "on/running" but a window never pops up anymore and I can't get it to come back. I could use CGMiner but it's a little too confusing.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VisceralSound*
> 
> So apparently my GUIMiner -litecoin program decided to act stupid, now it won't come up as a window anymore, the programs "on/running" but a window never pops up anymore and I can't get it to come back. I could use CGMiner but it's a little too confusing.


You are going to need to delete or edit the poclbm.ini found "C:\Users\YourMomma\AppData\Roaming\poclbm\" and it will recreate the file or settings you edited will be set to their defaults. Exact way I did for fixing the same issue.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VisceralSound*
> 
> So apparently my GUIMiner -litecoin program decided to act stupid, now it won't come up as a window anymore, the programs "on/running" but a window never pops up anymore and I can't get it to come back. I could use CGMiner but it's a little too confusing.


Its probably moved off screen. Alt tab until you select the programme, then alt M, then press one of the direction arrows to bring it back









Edit: i mean alt tab, alt space, then M and then either move your mouse to the middle or press and arrow key


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> man i wish i could 650 with 1100/1400
> 
> i have to push mine harder


have you tried 1085/1250 at 1.09v ?
i'm getting 650 on my 7950 with that (-I 20 and TC 24000)


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> Its probably moved off screen. Alt tab until you select the programme, then alt M, then press one of the direction arrows to bring it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i mean alt tab, alt space, then M and then either move your mouse to the middle or press and arrow key


That's weird as hell, but it worked I don't know why it moved off screen, thanks!


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> have you tried 1085/1250 at 1.09v ?
> i'm getting 650 on my 7950 with that (-I 20 and TC 24000)


yup it ranges anywhere from 590-615 depending on the card


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Mining at 4 GHz


----------



## revro

so i have a question. how much bitcoin per week/month would a single 780 @1084MHz be able to mine?
i know that 780 is not very compute oriented

thank you
revro


----------



## Darklyric

I think they hash around 300-350 kh/s but bitcoin is not worth mining on a amd card even. If you're paying for power then its not really worth it IMHO.

Edit: 7950's hash around 600-700kh/s with less power consumption just to give you and idea and the 780 is virtually the best nivida card at mining.

Mine memcoin or ltc or another alt coins if you are mining.


----------



## revro

thank you. i did not plan to mine, just wanted an info about the capability.

best
revro


----------



## ivanlabrie

$1.50 per 24hs mined...say it draws 200w and you have a 0.11usd kwh rate, you'd actually make 96 cents.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> $1.50 per 24hs mined...say it draws 200w and you have a 0.11usd kwh rate, you'd actually make 96 cents.


Doesn't it need more power?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Doesn't it need more power?


It's just an estimate for the gpu's power consumption.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's just an estimate for the gpu's power consumption.


I use the power of the whole rig, because without it, you'd have just a GPU paperweight.

And besides, what else is the computing power going to when you're mining? Like the power that the motherboard uses, the HDD(s) use, optical drive, etc.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I use the power of the whole rig, because without it, you'd have just a GPU paperweight.
> 
> And besides, what else is the computing power going to when you're mining? Like the power that the motherboard uses, the HDD(s) use, optical drive, etc.


The rest would be idle cpu + 50w for mobo/hdd and fans. Total system power draw would be around 500w or less for a single gpu rig which also mines xpm on cpu.


----------



## Darklyric

Does this about right for 2 7950s at about 630-635 kh/s? the downtime was me playing a quick round of bf3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also im looking to add another 7870 to one of my rigs but there isnt enough room in between the pci-e slots. Should i use something like this?
http://www.meritline.com/newsearch.aspx?SearchTerm=pci-e+extension+cable or should i go with something else?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Guys, I have .25BTC sitting in MT. Gox, and I have no clue how to withdraw it. I don't see any withdraw button, can someone help me out?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Guys, I have .25BTC sitting in MT. Gox, and I have no clue how to withdraw it. I don't see any withdraw button, can someone help me out?


Go to this link. Then go to the "withdraw funds" button and follow the instructions there.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

It keeps saying Invalid OTP provided. I'm putting in my OTP that I got using google Authenticator


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> It keeps saying Invalid OTP provided. I'm putting in my OTP that I got using google Authenticator


Hmmm, can you disable two factor for a few minutes while you try and withdraw?

Sorry I haven't used Gox a whole lot, so I don't know tons on it.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well, that worked. Or at least it took the BTC from my account. Hopefully it went to my CoinEX wallet.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

ok, its confirming now thanks. Can you recommend a good site that I can use to trade BTC for USD and then withdraw the USD?


----------



## jdc122

for long term mining, should i go with something like multipool/middlecoin or just mine DGC?

i have 4 7950's and a 6970


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I don't really like Multipool. It seems that as soon as the coined mined changes, it takes forever for your workers to change over to the new one, and then as soon as you get to the new coin, less than 5 minutes later you have to switch again. I would just mine FTC or DGC with the GPUs, and mine primecoin with your cpu. I've earned about 30+ XPM in the past two days (i5-3570k & FX-6300).


----------



## Hokies83

Yes Multipool is a great Choice.

The Pool Owner is always making things better and is willing to help on forum here.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> for long term mining, should i go with something like multipool/middlecoin or just mine DGC?
> 
> i have 4 7950's and a 6970


I've just started using Middlecoin, and I find it great. It's like multipool, but it auto exchanges it for you as well and pays you out in BTC once per day. Less statistics and information, but I like it more, at least until multipool implements auto exchange, and I'll use it until multipool implements it, then switch to multipool.


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I don't really like Multipool. It seems that as soon as the coined mined changes, it takes forever for your workers to change over to the new one, and then as soon as you get to the new coin, less than 5 minutes later you have to switch again. I would just mine FTC or DGC with the GPUs, and mine primecoin with your cpu. I've earned about 30+ XPM in the past two days (i5-3570k & FX-6300).


How much in USD would your "30+ XPM" be?


----------



## jdc122

About 0.2 btc, aka roughly 23 USD I think


----------



## Darklyric

Yea i still havn't found any XPM on my 8350 lol.... and after updating to hp10 wallet i had to disable a core for the gpu mining. I might just give up on it.

Does anyone have opinions on powered pci-e riser vs non powered for a 3-4 card config. Also any recommendations on which one to use would be sweet as I hear the chinese cables are liable to burn up.


----------



## bluestang

use powered

check out buyahash.com


----------



## cam51037

Yeah I haven't set up Primecoin mining either on my dedicated miner with a 2600k. :/

Like I've done it, and my CPU usage was 100%, but when I got the primespersec command, it always said zero. Can anybody give me a quick lowdown on your XPM mining setups?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> for long term mining, should i go with something like multipool/middlecoin or just mine DGC?
> 
> i have 4 7950's and a 6970


I'd just solo mine feathercoin personally...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah I haven't set up Primecoin mining either on my dedicated miner with a 2600k. :/
> 
> Like I've done it, and my CPU usage was 100%, but when I got the primespersec command, it always said zero. Can anybody give me a quick lowdown on your XPM mining setups?


Easy, download HP10 wallet...go to the appdata/roaming/primecoin folder created after running the wallet for the first time. Close primecoin.
Then create a txt file there, named primecoin.conf, edit it and input the following text:

gen=1

Save, and run the wallet again. Then go to help, debug window, console and type: getmininginfo after 5 minutes.
It should be mining...


----------



## Darklyric

Thanks can you or anyone else vouch for these guys? Just not even worth burning my house down over a few more dollars a day.


----------



## bluestang

Ivan,
So if I creat e conf file with just that in it I can get rid of the " -gen" at the end of the shortcut I have in my StartUp Folder...

"C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /c start "runlow" /low F:\Mining\primecoin-0.1.2-hp10-winx64\primecoin-qt.exe -gen"


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd just solo mine feathercoin personally...
> Easy, download HP10 wallet...go to the appdata/roaming/primecoin folder created after running the wallet for the first time. Close primecoin.
> Then create a txt file there, named primecoin.conf, edit it and input the following text:
> 
> gen=1
> 
> Save, and run the wallet again. Then go to help, debug window, console and type: getmininginfo after 5 minutes.
> It should be mining...


Thanks for the help mate. Now the wallet is trying to sync. Isn't connecting to any peers though. :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Thanks can you or anyone else vouch for these guys? Just not even worth burning my house down over a few more dollars a day.


Multipool is good, I've been there mining for over 2 months.

I started with Middlecoin yesterday, should be getting my first payment within the hour as well, so can't vouch for them yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Ivan,
> So if I creat e conf file with just that in it I can get rid of the " -gen" at the end of the shortcut I have in my StartUp Folder...
> 
> "C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /c start "runlow" /low F:\Mining\primecoin-0.1.2-hp10-winx64\primecoin-qt.exe -gen"


Yep, simple, I have that and some addnode lines, and have it set up to start with windows. Easy...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yep, simple, I have that and some addnode lines, and have it set up to start with windows. Easy...


Yeah I just used those addnodes and now my wallet is syncing.

If anyone else needs the .bat file to sync to the network:

Code:



Code:


primecoin-qt.exe -addnode=137.116.230.21 -addnode=94.23.215.174 -addnode=87.98.146.72 -addnode=192.237.175.221:9911 -addnode=85.25.134.44:9911 -addnode=178.33.22.10:9911 -addnode=61.139.95.131:9911 -addnode=37.139.1.202:9911 -addnode=54.221.225.126:9911 -addnode=192.241.183.213:9911


----------



## Hokies83

Hmm Multi pool has me Negitive in a bunch of things... Says i got double pay outs.. When i did not have double payouts...

Might be time for a new pool...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hmm Multi pool has me Negitive in a bunch of things... Says i got double pay outs.. When i did not have double payouts...
> 
> Might be time for a new pool...


Yeah it screwed me over as well I'm thinking. I contacted flound at bitcointalk about a half hour ago, no reply yet but he's a busy guy.

These past few days have been absolutely *BRUTAL* for multipool. Server's have been down, double payments, negative balances, and a planned fee implementation. Even though I donate to the pool I don't like being forced to donate X% of my earnings.

So yeah, contact flound and in the meantime, I'm mining at Middlecoin.

Or in the worst case make a new multipool account so you don't need to repay your "double payment debt".


----------



## Hokies83

Nah i Just went to WeMineFTC.com 0% fees FTC easy stable to trade And im getting only 1% rejects


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Nah i Just went to WeMineFTC.com 0% fees FTC easy stable to trade And im getting only 1% rejects












Whatever works! You planning on going back to multipool once everything has been sorted out?


----------



## Hokies83

if he fixes the negitive stuff....

Im a Hero member on Multipool lol.

Donno what that does says i have " Power " but cannot do anything lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

With your firepower I'd solo mine ftc Hokies...0.21btc per block.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> if he fixes the negitive stuff....
> 
> Im a Hero member on Multipool lol.
> 
> Donno what that does says i have " Power " but cannot do anything lol.


Yeah, so what can hero members do exactly?


----------



## Darklyric

Double


----------



## Darklyric

Yea I'm going back tonight after bouncing back and forth to give-me-coin or w/e it is and i get less *rejects* there.

Hey Hookies what riser do you use and are the powered. I'm looking for a safe one and I know you've have your rigs up awhile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> With your firepower I'd solo mine ftc Hokies...0.21btc per block.


How long would it take to mine a block with 3-4mh/s power?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Yea I'm going back tonight after bouncing back and forth to give-me-coin or w/e it is and i get less stales there.
> 
> Hey Hookies what riser do you use and are the powered. I'm looking for a safe one and I know you've have your rigs up awhile.
> How long would it take to mine a block with 3-4kh/s power?


3mh/s? Not sure, probably more than what you'd make mining in a pool...0.21btc per block makes it attractive. I knew a guy doing it with only 1500kh/s.


----------



## Darklyric

Yea i might move over to solomining it then since Im at 1700-1900kh/s already. I can solo mine with multiple systems right? Got any recommendations on a riser i just grabbed 3x 7950 wf's with some casino profits from last weekend


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Yea i might move over to solomining it then since Im at 1700-1900kh/s already. I can solo mine with multiple systems right? Got any recommendations on a riser i just grabbed 3x 7950 wf's with some casino profits from last weekend


buyahash.com carries those...got mine there. Get powered risers for boards that don't have full size slots, full size slots work ok with non powered 16x to 16x or whatever.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd just solo mine feathercoin personally...


isnt that risky? at current difficulty, thats almost 4 days to find a block :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> isnt that risky? at current difficulty, thats almost 4 days to find a block :/


Well, it's definitely risky, but it might be super profitable too. I get bored of pools, and most alt coins are slacking these days.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> buyahash.com carries those...got mine there. Get powered risers for boards that don't have full size slots, full size slots work ok with non powered 16x to 16x or whatever.


Yea everything I'm going to be using right now will be in 16x length but some are wired for 8x, is that okay? I might just get one or 2 powered risers to offset the motherboard having to supply 4 cards. I'm thinking of using 2 psu to get 4-5 cards on my sabertooth and i know there is issues with them not having exactly the same voltage but something like this would correct that right?http://buyahash.com/products-6/product-details/#cid=201761


----------



## Hokies83

Dont have risers i have all cards in systems.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Risers help if you do air cooling...even 4x is enough bandwidth btw.


----------



## Hokies83

I had nothing to spend the free money on at the time lol.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Dont have risers i have all cards in systems.


How the hell do they all fit lol:thumb:


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> How the hell do they all fit lol:thumb:


Look at the quad damage project, quad 7970's. Although they're watercooled I believe they would have fit with their stock air coolers.


----------



## Jimbags

just want some advice on mining primecoin. ive dowloaded and installed the client and running on 4 cores, [email protected] 4.3Ghz. getting 980 pps is that ok? also whats the deal with the wallet, is it built into the primecoin program thats doing the mining?
Also do i join a pool with xpm and how. cant find any clear guides im knew at this. Thanks in advance


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> just want some advice on mining primecoin. ive dowloaded and installed the client and running on 4 cores, [email protected] 4.3Ghz. getting 980 pps is that ok? also whats the deal with the wallet, is it built into the primecoin program thats doing the mining?
> Also do i join a pool with xpm and how. cant find any clear guides im knew at this. Thanks in advance


Don't worry the wallet mines for you and your better off solo,about the pps,I think you need to leave it a bit and see I can get 2400 pps on my 3570k OCed to 4.2 GHz


----------



## Jimbags

thankyou so how would i access my xpm in the future to trade etc? also i see there are high power xpm mining things you can download, do they increase pps?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> thankyou so how would i access my xpm in the future to trade etc? also i see there are high power xpm mining things you can download, do they increase pps?


Download the HP10 wallet. I think I posted a link to it here.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Download the HP10 wallet. I think I posted a link to it here.


Is hp10 better than hp9?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Is hp10 better than hp9?


I believe it's newer so chances are it would have some improvements over 9 so yes.


----------



## Darklyric

Yea it dropped my pps but i hadnt found any5thing at 2400pps on the hp9 in like 4 days...so i figured it was a bugged reading.


----------



## cam51037

Well I am officially getting hooked on buying and trading bitcoin related securities.

I have a single share of bASIC-MINING and 7 shares of DMS.MINING. It's not making me tons of money per day but if the stock prices goes up and I get a decent chunk paid off of them with dividends I could see some nice profits.


----------



## ZombieJon

Just waiting on SRC.

Arg has pretty much been killed off. =/ Thanks multipool.


----------



## VisceralSound

Any idea why the primecoin downloaded from the website won't connect to the internet? normally Bitcoin wallet and Litecoin wallet auto detect it.


----------



## Darklyric

1) Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie* View Post

I'd just solo mine feathercoin personally...
Easy, download HP10 wallet...go to the appdata/roaming/primecoin folder created after running the wallet for the first time. Close primecoin.
Then create a txt file there, named primecoin.conf, edit it and input the following text:

gen=1

Save, and run the wallet again. Then go to help, debug window, console and type: getmininginfo after 5 minutes.
It should be mining...

2) put this in a dot bat file close your wallet and run it...I forget who originally posted the added nodes but ty @cam for re-posting it.

Code:



Code:


primecoin-qt.exe -addnode=137.116.230.21 -addnode=94.23.215.174 -addnode=87.98.146.72 -addnode=192.237.175.221:9911 -addnode=85.25.134.44:9911 -addnode=178.33.22.10:9911 -addnode=61.139.95.131:9911 -addnode=37.139.1.202:9911 -addnode=54.221.225.126:9911 -addnode=192.241.183.213:9911


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Download the HP10 wallet. I think I posted a link to it here.


do i need to delete anything, current wallet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> do i need to delete anything, current wallet?


No, just don't use the current version....you can download the files or uninstall it (if you installed it).
HP10 is portable, no need to install.
What you don't want to erase is the wallet.dat file located in users/appdata/roaming/primecoin


----------



## burksdb

Finally got 5 cards in one machine running.. Come to find out my Msi card was giving me issues when running with the other cards... pulling around 3100 - 3200kh/s unvolted @ 1.09 still pulls round 1400w - 1450w from the wall

Ive got some cleaning up to do but it works for now


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No, just don't use the current version....you can download the files or uninstall it (if you installed it).
> HP10 is portable, no need to install.
> What you don't want to erase is the wallet.dat file located in users/appdata/roaming/primecoin


+rep my 2500k is now sitting @ 2800+ pps


----------



## ivanlabrie

Have fun!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just mined another 10.34 XPM,Imagine the stuff that I could buy with 15$ pH the possibilities









sent from my iGalaxy


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Just mined another 10.34 XPM,Imagine the stuff that I could buy with 15$ pH the possibilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iGalaxy


My experience so far:


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> My experience so far:


you and me both


----------



## jdc122

anyone have any problems with cgminer completely crashing pc? im tring to set up cgwatcher, and now everytime i try to mine anything, my pc just completely crashes, as in within twenty seconds, it shuts down, no blue screen, just instant shut down and restart, and then i takes ages to start up. only difference is i put in a usb wifi adapter today, as before i was tethering my phone for mining







passes memtest, only weird thing is whatever i put in the top slot causes issues on start up, like a boot loop where the lights on MB start flashing, and the top cards fans sound like they're constantly jumping from 20-50% and back again, and the pc refuses to boot...

bad motherboard?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> My experience so far:


LOL +rep for that


----------



## Jimbags

me too almost 24hrs and nothing :-/. ive got about 20c Australian bitcoin mining on my lowly 7770 Ghz edition, 200mh/s.
still no xmp though...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> me too almost 24hrs and nothing :-/. ive got about 20c Australian bitcoin mining on my lowly 7770 Ghz edition, 200mh/s.
> still no xmp though...


Switch that 7770 to mine something else, bitcoin is very unprofitable now.

Look at using Middlecoin or mining a different dedicated coin and trading it, such as LTC or DGC. But I like Middlecoin.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> me too almost 24hrs and nothing :-/. ive got about 20c Australian bitcoin mining on my lowly 7770 Ghz edition, 200mh/s.
> still no xmp though...


To give you an idea I spent 3 days until I mined my first XPM it mines randomly


----------



## jdc122

is it possible that my temp sensors are wrong? gpu feels hot when it shuts down but afterburner/gpu z both report around 65c when it shuts down. the slow boot and fan cycling could then be the gpu trying to cool down before booting, amiright?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> is it possible that my temp sensors are wrong? gpu feels hot when it shuts down but afterburner/gpu z both report around 65c when it shuts down. the slow boot and fan cycling could then be the gpu trying to cool down before booting, amiright?


So what issues are you having? Your card is hot after it shuts down, or it just shuts off randomly?

In either case a thermal temperature reader is always useful, it'll give you some good readings I think.


----------



## jdc122

pc shuts down (as in, instant power off, no blue screen/error code, and then fan cycles for a while before boot) within minutes of mining all of a sudden, has been working fine for months :/ it does feel really hot, but i just dont see how it can oveheat, dual slot spacing + 3 120mm fans ziptied between the two gpus forcing air between, and gpu fans 100%.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> pc shuts down (as in, instant power off, no blue screen/error code, and then fan cycles for a while before boot) within minutes of mining all of a sudden, has been working fine for months :/ it does feel really hot, but i just dont see how it can oveheat, dual slot spacing + 3 120mm fans ziptied between the two gpus forcing air between, and gpu fans 100%.


What size PSU do you have? And when the PC shuts off do the GPU fans stay at 100% speed?

Sounds like it might be a PSU issue, or GPU's overheating, or maybe even your CPU. Do you know what CPU temps you have?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What size PSU do you have? And when the PC shuts off do the GPU fans stay at 100% speed?
> 
> Sounds like it might be a PSU issue, or GPU's overheating, or maybe even your CPU. Do you know what CPU temps you have?


xfx 850w pro (gold) fans stop, then cycle between 20-50% for around half a minute before boot.

running on a stock i7-950 with a Zalman CNPS10X, around 50c load...


----------



## cam51037

Hmmm, well here's what I'd do first, then last in a list:
First:
1)Set both cards to stock clocks and see what happens
If that doesn't work:
2) Wipe drivers and reinstall
If that doesn't work:
3)Take a single card out of the system and try mining with one
If that doesn't work
4) Swap cards and see if it works
If that doesn't work
5) Can you borrow someone's PSU for a bit to try out? If so do that. If not I wouldn't go buy a new one without being certain you need it, maybe other people have some ideas?


----------



## Darklyric

Also ^^^ to add to this, do you have a v rm sensor? What temps is it running?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> xfx 850w pro (gold) fans stop, then cycle between 20-50% for around half a minute before boot.
> 
> running on a stock i7-950 with a Zalman CNPS10X, around 50c load...


You have two 7950s AND an i7 950 off an 850w psu? Is it single rail?
That's some big power there mate, you should undervolt not push 1.25v through your card btw. 1.1v is fine for most mining friendly clocks.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You have two 7950s AND an i7 950 off an 850w psu? Is it single rail?
> That's some big power there mate, you should undervolt not push 1.25v through your card btw. 1.1v is fine for most mining friendly clocks.


It should be fine.

Even if the 950 took 200 watts, and each 7950 took 200W as well he's only at 600W on a good PSU, it should be fine.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It should be fine.
> 
> Even if the 950 took 200 watts, and each 7950 took 200W as well he's only at 600W on a good PSU, it should be fine.


I know it should 'technically' be more than enough, but multi rail units can be a bit complicated...if rails are split into 25a it's easy to overload them like that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, I have to say pool mining is for the weak...xD

I was experimenting with different alts and found that mining kgc I can make 0.023btc a day with a single 7970, you can probably make more mining starcoin or galaxycoin. Trick is finding low difficulty coins and solo mining them, look for big block rewards and decent pricing. Mine and see how long it takes to get a few blocks, them average the time between the first 3 blocks found. That should give you a decent idea of what to expect.

This specially applies to guys with more than one card, or over 700kh/s.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I know it should 'technically' be more than enough, but multi rail units can be a bit complicated...if rails are split into 25a it's easy to overload them like that.


its a single rail, johhnyguru tested it to 58A on the 12v, i dont think im pulling 700w from it, especially at stock... although i cant for the life of me unlock voltage control on either card, one fluctuates anywhere between 1.039-1.1v and the other sits perfectly at 1.2 all day long.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quark miner for bulldozer/piledriver: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=260031.msg3021474#msg3021474


----------



## burksdb

sigh i went thru all the issues of trying to get 5 cards in the garage, but i keep tripping the breaker


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Damn Coinex.pw still in maintenance mode...worries me a bit.


----------



## ZombieJon

Over the past 6hrs, have mined 2 SRC blocks. Difficulty now at 1024 =/


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm mining qrk, p2pool...till my qrk wallet syncs, then I'll try solo.

Mined some starcoin blocks and something happened and they removed it from craptsy! Crappy luck eh


----------



## jdc122

set up my primecoin wallet last night, got a block within two hours







i have about 3050 pps on a 2600k, about right?


----------



## Jimbags

oh man primecoin still nothing







oh well hope it happens soon or ill switch to something else.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> oh man primecoin still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well hope it happens soon or ill switch to something else.


leave it, from what i know it averages about 3 days for a block


----------



## Hokies83

Found myself mining LTC again as the difficulty is dropping.

FTC difficulty however is going up.


----------



## deathlikeeric

any of you have experience getting the Asic usb miner working with cgminer? can get it to recognize it but it works with bitminter. cant figure out how to get it work


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Found myself mining LTC again as the difficulty is dropping.
> 
> FTC difficulty however is going up.


I moved off of LTC for a bit. I was mining MEM for a bit and made a decent amount of LTC when it spiked. The difficulty has more than doubled now so i will keep an eye on it. Been looking at a few coins debating which one i want to mine.


----------



## Asy

Probably some UART drivers u need to get


----------



## georgifx

@deathlikeeric try bfgminer-3.1.4
.bat file
bfgminer -o stratum+tcp://urlort -u username -p password -G -S erupter:all


----------



## jdc122

If anyone is looking for a coin to mine, GIL has been doing well for me, 350-400% profit


----------



## Darklyric

You solo mining it? the only pool i found is empty lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Solo is good for difficulty at or around 1 and coins with big block reward.
Specially good if you have more than 1mh/s


----------



## Darklyric

Hey question can i have 2 separate rigs solo mining while combining the hash rate or do I have to put all the gpus on one board?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey question can i have 2 separate rigs solo mining while combining the hash rate or do I have to put all the gpus on one board?


You have to use the command rpcallowip to let gpus from other rigs to mine with your wallet. (like a 'pool')


----------



## Darklyric

Don't i need to direct them at the address or something?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Don't i need to direct them at the address or something?


Not sure how it's done








Google it, or just plug them all in one pc...

This might be good guys: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=270852.0

Watch the cryptoave link.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not sure how it's done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it, or just plug them all in one pc...
> 
> This might be good guys: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=270852.0
> 
> Watch the cryptoave link.


even better than prime?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> even better than prime?


Not sure, not yet...we'll see. I'd just solo mine these and get a few, pools work but tend to be hit or miss.
Read that post, has some good features and it's made by Baritus, the DGC dev, who also works on a new site called cryptoave. It's worth a read.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not sure, not yet...we'll see. I'd just solo mine these and get a few, pools work but tend to be hit or miss.
> Read that post, has some good features and it's made by Baritus, the DGC dev, who also works on a new site called cryptoave. It's worth a read.


Yep. One of the reasons why I've been targeting SecureCoin lately. He's arguably the reliable dev out there. He puts up ideas, and *executes* to such a high degree.

Unocs didn't follow through.

As for Gil, I haven't been able to withdraw my coins (473) at one pool at all.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm gonna have to solo mine qrk for now and buy src, still trying to figure out the best way to go about it.
I have an optimized cpu miner but I can't get it to work properly, neither pool nor solo so far. Drivin me nuts!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm gonna have to solo mine qrk for now and buy src, still trying to figure out the best way to go about it.
> I have an optimized cpu miner but I can't get it to work properly, neither pool nor solo so far. Drivin me nuts!


How do you set it up to solo mine QRK?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> How do you set it up to solo mine QRK?


Found the culprit! I had the gen=1 line in my quarkcoin.conf and was also trying to mine using the minerd program.

I think solo isn't as good anymore, I suggest this pool: qrk.coinmine.pl
Download the optimized miner below and copy my configuration but replace the -t (number of threads) and -u and -p (your worker info).
It's more profitable than primecoin atm.

Bat file:

Code:



Code:


minerd64_sse4.exe -q -a quark -t 7 -o stratum+tcp://qrk.coinmine.pl:6010 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x

Miner: http://forum.quarkcoin.org/Thread-ANN-poolers-cpuminer-with-quarkcoin-support


----------



## burksdb

yea i think i'm just going to give up on cpu mining.

Ivan what cpu(s) are you running?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yea i think i'm just going to give up on cpu mining.
> 
> Ivan what cpu(s) are you running?


Single i7 3820...cpu mining is great, gotta do your homework and find a good coin though. XPM solo is still profitable but not as much at these pricing.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Single i7 3820...cpu mining is great, gotta do your homework and find a good coin though. XPM solo is still profitable but not as much at these pricing.


So what is the more profitable CPU coin?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So what is the more profitable CPU coin?


Probably Quark.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Probably Quark.


How to mine it then?


----------



## jdc122

I'm not sure yet, see how It takes off, but I'd say for now prime has better buy support for long term but the stability stops wild swings which securecoin could have, with either huge profits or losses. Until buy support kicks in for securecoin, im sticking with prime


----------



## tice03

What exchange is everyone using for all these alt coins?


----------



## jdc122

craptsy









cryptsy.com is where, supports nearly all coins


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Guys I want to sell my btc for USD, but I don't know where. I know mt.gox is a bad one, and I've tried coinbase but they never sent me a verification email


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How to mine it then?


See post below: (come on guys!)
BTW, I'm at 670kh/s with 7 threads on my i7 3820 doing 4.1ghz and that produces roughly 0.015btc on a daily basis.
Qrk price might rise since block rewards will halve soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Found the culprit! I had the gen=1 line in my quarkcoin.conf and was also trying to mine using the minerd program.
> 
> I think solo isn't as good anymore, I suggest this pool: qrk.coinmine.pl
> Download the optimized miner below and copy my configuration but replace the -t (number of threads) and -u and -p (your worker info).
> It's more profitable than primecoin atm.
> 
> Bat file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> minerd64_sse4.exe -q -a quark -t 7 -o stratum+tcp://qrk.coinmine.pl:6010 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x
> 
> Miner: http://forum.quarkcoin.org/Thread-ANN-poolers-cpuminer-with-quarkcoin-support


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Guys I want to sell my btc for USD, but I don't know where. I know mt.gox is a bad one, and I've tried coinbase but they never sent me a verification email


bitstamp.net


----------



## jdc122

you could try coingator, they pay straight into paypal


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> you could try coingator, they pay straight into paypal


That's risky as fug...NEVER accept paypal for cryptos, you may get a chargeback or paypal might take your funds since they don't approve of cryptos.

Guys, new guide is up: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=284831


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

@ivanlabrie,thank you man for all your efforts,you've helped me in every way and without you I don't what would have I done,so thanks again


----------



## cam51037

Wow! Digitalcoin bombed today, dropped from around 0.00025 BTC per coin to 0.00014 BTC per coin in less than 12 hours. :O

Great time to load up folks, then sell them when they're high!


----------



## jbmayes2000

Is it possible to run a rig off of a thumb drive? If I just simply wanted to be able to run cgminer and thats it? Trying to get rid of the hard drive somehow and just run it off something else.


----------



## jdc122

Yes, there's a mining optimised version of Linux for it, search BAMT


----------



## bluestang

Why is XPM going downhill in $ now that I'm finding a block every 2 days of 3 diff PCs?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Wow! Digitalcoin bombed today, dropped from around 0.00025 BTC per coin to 0.00014 BTC per coin in less than 12 hours. :O
> 
> Great time to load up folks, then sell them when they're high!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Why is XPM going downhill in $ now that I'm finding a block every 2 days of 3 diff PCs?


Diff going down slightly possibly...cause of price drop. Some big whale started selling their stash to either lower price or maybe cause they lost interest and needed to cash out.
Either way, it's a good time to buy it possibly (albeit riskier than buying cheap dgc)


----------



## ivanlabrie

I stumbled upon this: http://digitalcoin.co/forums/index.php/topic,125.0.html

You can get the cryptoave shares there, might be a sound investment, I'm sure most of us know about Baritus and his work on DGC and other coins, so there's no need to introduce him.


----------



## Hokies83

Whats up with Star coin thru the roof? but no exchange is covering it?


----------



## cam51037

Well I think I'm going to stop attempting to mine Primecoins tomorrow if I haven't received any coins. That'll be 4 days of wasted power. And the CPU takes likes 75-100W under load as well. :/


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Ok, so now...how do i withdraw btc from a coinbase account? Someone referred me to them, but can't trade until my bank account gets verified, and in the span of me being with my bank, I've gotten like 3 statements.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I think I'm going to stop attempting to mine Primecoins tomorrow if I haven't received any coins. That'll be 4 days of wasted power. And the CPU takes likes 75-100W under load as well. :/


Hmm, I have 3 rigs mining it (2600k, E8500, Q6600) and have found 7 blocks in about a week









(Of course, the price just tanked)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Whats up with Star coin thru the roof? but no exchange is covering it?


Starcoin was attacked, waiting for it to recover. I own 100 coins lol
Solo mining low difficulty alts is great, when they don't get attacked at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I think I'm going to stop attempting to mine Primecoins tomorrow if I haven't received any coins. That'll be 4 days of wasted power. And the CPU takes likes 75-100W under load as well. :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Hmm, I have 3 rigs mining it (2600k, E8500, Q6600) and have found 7 blocks in about a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course, the price just tanked)


I posted about qrk and src...give them a shot. I'm splitting power between those two and gpu mining wdc.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Hmm, I have 3 rigs mining it (2600k, E8500, Q6600) and have found 7 blocks in about a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course, the price just tanked)


i was mining on 2 i7-860's and 2 L5520's for almost a week and never found anything.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Diff going down slightly possibly...cause of price drop. Some big whale started selling their stash to either lower price or maybe cause they lost interest and needed to cash out.
> Either way, it's a good time to buy it possibly (albeit riskier than buying cheap dgc)


Price drop due to BTC rising against the USD.


----------



## Hokies83

I have 2 btc to move.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I have 2 btc to move.


Just curious what setup and how long did it take you to aquire? thanks


----------



## Darth Scabrous

ok guys, I'm stupid. Anyone want to link me to a guide to withdrawing USD from Bitstamp to a bank in USA?


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Starcoin was attacked, waiting for it to recover. I own 100 coins lol
> Solo mining low difficulty alts is great, when they don't get attacked at least.
> 
> I posted about qrk and src...give them a shot. I'm splitting power between those two and gpu mining wdc.


Been seeing what that douchebag BitCoinExpress is doing/talking about over at Cryptsy? What a piece of work he is, momma must be proud.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Been seeing what that douchebag BitCoinExpress is doing/talking about over at Cryptsy? What a piece of work he is, momma must be proud.


I ignore that guy's posts at bitcointalk.org, and haven't seen him chat at cryptsy since I don't hang out there much.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Should I mine GIL? If so, anyone know a good pool?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Just curious what setup and how long did it take you to aquire? thanks


12 7950s.

I can make afew BTC in afew hrs Via trading.

I hold most and sell some.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 12 7950s.
> 
> I can make afew BTC in afew hrs Via trading.
> 
> I hold most and sell some.


man ive aquired 6 7950's in 3 months and now i have everything running smoothly so i'm on my way...

i was thinking about doing 7990s since im limited to space and a only have a few breakers that will handle the load that i can use in my duplex to maximize my hash/space/power ratio.

oh and made a BTC off of CAP when it spiked last night and another BTC off of the MEM spike last week or so.

not too bad


----------



## Hokies83

my 2 5ghz Asics should be here Anyday now


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> man ive aquired 6 7950's in 3 months and now i have everything running smoothly so i'm on my way...
> 
> i was thinking about doing 7990s since im limited to space and a only have a few breakers that will handle the load that i can use in my duplex to maximize my hash/space/power ratio.
> 
> oh and made a BTC off of CAP when it spiked last night and another BTC off of the MEM spike last week or so.
> 
> not too bad


You wouldn't need someone to mine with them for you,would you?


----------



## Hokies83

i needs to sell some btc whos buying?

fishes need more friends...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> i needs to sell some btc whos buying?
> 
> fishes need more friends...


I bought some more fish for my aquarium today as well. I am a much lower scale aquarium-person though.









I have 5 black tetras now and 3 peppered catfish, not sure if you're familiar with those but they're fairly hardy species. I also learned today that my pH is a 5, which is way too low, so I bought some treatment stuff and within 10 minutes it bumped it up to 6.5-6.8 ish. That stuff works wonders.


----------



## Hokies83

Ah Fresh water lol Im Salt water =p


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ah Fresh water lol Im Salt water =p


Yeah I definitely don't have the time to dedicate to a salt water aquarium as well as the space.


----------



## Hokies83

Man tomb raider is nice.


----------



## jbmayes2000

What issues would I run into trying to mine 4-5 GPU's off my old 775 socket rig? I noticed the C2D have a lower TDP and i've had this thing the CPU,MB,Ram sitting in my closet doing nothing. Would I lose any hashing power because of the lower GPU bandwidth that socket had?


----------



## ivanlabrie

None other than losing out on CPU mining


----------



## jbmayes2000

Gotcha, thanks. I've got some aluminum to do a mining rig build out to put in the basement, I'm glad to see I don't need to sacrifice my current setup to keep this going.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Gotcha, thanks. I've got some aluminum to do a mining rig build out to put in the basement, I'm glad to see I don't need to sacrifice my current setup to keep this going.


Just buy some block erupters off ebay. I am running 3, they all give 333mhs a piece + only use around 2.5watts and cost around 75bucks a piece.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*
> 
> Just buy some block erupters off ebay. I am running 3, they all give 333mhs a piece + only use around 2.5watts and cost around 75bucks a piece.


But bitcoin mining can't really turn a profit anymore with any equipment. KnC miners will barely pay themselves off, if things continue how they are.

I think it would be better investing in GPUs and mining alts then trade them for BTC, he'll generate more profit that way.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*
> 
> Just buy some block erupters off ebay. I am running 3, they all give 333mhs a piece + only use around 2.5watts and cost around 75bucks a piece.


I'm not mining BTC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> But bitcoin mining can't really turn a profit anymore with any equipment. KnC miners will barely pay themselves off, if things continue how they are.
> 
> I think it would be better investing in GPUs and mining alts then trade them for BTC, he'll generate more profit that way.


Yeah, I'm hoping to get 2 full rigs (5-6 gpu's each) going eventually because that should mine enough to get going. Main goal right now is reading up on anything I can find on trading..


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*
> 
> Just buy some block erupters off ebay. I am running 3, they all give 333mhs a piece + only use around 2.5watts and cost around 75bucks a piece.


i paid mine 40$ a piece of ebay


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> I'm not mining BTC.


What are you mining with them then?

@ hookies Im telling you man arrow crabs are awesome to watch....they are like the spiders of the sea.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> What are you mining with them then?
> 
> @ hookies Im telling you man arrow crabs are awesome to watch....they are like the spiders of the sea.


Alt Coins, the scrypt mining stuff. LTC is the most stable of those (even though it tanked because of BTC rise)


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Alt Coins, the scrypt mining stuff. LTC is the most stable of those (even though it tanked because of BTC rise)


All the alts tanked because of the BTC rise. But it's a temporary situation. Just a bad time to sell alt's right now. It happens, no biggie.

Notice how even though the value of LTC dropped rather noticeably, the difficulty has INCREASED significantly anyway? Meaning that there are now more miners on that coin? That means that there are less miners on other alts. In the hard time like this, most people switch to what is more stable (more likely to bounce back). With the increase in LTC difficulty this will naturally drive the price back up, restoring the balance. At the same time, with fewer miners on the smaller alts, that brings their difficulty down, so the profitability of those coins will remain somewhat constant too.
This is a good time for smart miners that are good at choosing which coins will succeed. With the difficulties down, it's possible to rack in way more coins than normal. Then just wait for the value to return for a big payday. It's risky though, because some small coins can die off completely, if the trading volume drops too low...

Edit: Oh yeah, that's if the bitcoin value stays consistent. Which it won't. It'll drop down below $100 again before you know it. Before it rises again. and drops again... etc


----------



## Hokies83

Ive been trying to sell 2 BTC for like 4 days now lol.

Ive never had such issues selling BTC before lol.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> All the alts tanked because of the BTC rise. But it's a temporary situation. Just a bad time to sell alt's right now. It happens, no biggie.
> 
> Notice how even though the value of LTC dropped rather noticeably, the difficulty has INCREASED significantly anyway? Meaning that there are now more miners on that coin? That means that there are less miners on other alts. In the hard time like this, most people switch to what is more stable (more likely to bounce back). With the increase in LTC difficulty this will naturally drive the price back up, restoring the balance. At the same time, with fewer miners on the smaller alts, that brings their difficulty down, so the profitability of those coins will remain somewhat constant too.
> This is a good time for smart miners that are good at choosing which coins will succeed. With the difficulties down, it's possible to rack in way more coins than normal. Then just wait for the value to return for a big payday. It's risky though, because some small coins can die off completely, if the trading volume drops too low...
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, that's if the bitcoin value stays consistent. Which it won't. It'll drop down below $100 again before you know it. Before it rises again. and drops again... etc


Oh yeah, it's been rough. Once it drops though, i'm curious to see where LTC ends up.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ive been trying to sell 2 BTC for like 4 days now lol.
> 
> Ive never had such issues selling BTC before lol.


i sold 1.18 Btc thru coinbase last night. ended up with $150


----------



## Darklyric

You guys think my sig rigs 1000w psu can handle 3 7950s and a 4770k?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> You guys think my sig rigs 1000w psu can handle 3 7950s and a 4770k?


you should be ok. I ran 3 7950's and my xeon x3440 on a TX850.. granted i was pulling 1100w from the wall


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> You guys think my sig rigs 1000w psu can handle 3 7950s and a 4770k?


I'm currently running 3 overclocked/undervolted 7950's on a Seasonic X850. Power draw from the wall is measured at 875W.

One important lesson I've learned recently, is just how important it is to undervolt, and how much difference it makes. Reducing the GPU voltage on my cards from 1.25v to 1.09v, reduced the power consumption by *100W per card!*


----------



## Darklyric

Yea they are undervolted for sure. the temps alone make it worth it but yes power is my ultimate reason. thanks for the reassurance


----------



## Hokies83

hmm wonder what 1.15v pulls " what mine are all at "


----------



## Darth Scabrous

how do you find out how much wattage you are pulling?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> how do you find out how much wattage you are pulling?


need a kill -a-watt

http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4400-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378263466&sr=8-1&keywords=kill+a+watt

definitely something worth getting if your mining


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> how do you find out how much wattage you are pulling?


I have one of these: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=32_436&item_id=034588
There are many similar products that measure power usage.


----------



## ZombieJon

Guesstimating isn't as good as a Kill-A-Watt, but using Amp x Voltage provides a ballpark figure.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> hmm wonder what 1.15v pulls " what mine are all at "


Yeah my two are at 1.16 just to get 1050/1700 :\


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Oh yeah, it's been rough. Once it drops though, i'm curious to see where LTC ends up.


Guys, convert to usd to see the true price of the alts...you can't compare to previous btc/alt pairs, since btc is much higher now. Most alts maintain usd value if you check.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> how do you find out how much wattage you are pulling?


If you're in the US and have a Harbor Freight nearby, check there for a kill-a-watt. They're having a sale on them right now I think.

Otherwise I got mine that was on sale at Home Depot. $8 after all the discounts.


----------



## chronicfx

I need your opinion guys.. Is it still profitble to get into this? I live in new jersey i dont have my bill with me to estimate electricity usage but i have two 7970's and a 3570k. I would probably trade one of the 7970's for a 7990 for trifire when i make enough.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I need your opinion guys.. Is it still profitble to get into this? I live in new jersey i dont have my bill with me to estimate electricity usage but i have two 7970's and a 3570k. I would probably trade one of the 7970's for a 7990 for trifire when i make enough.


Read up on the facts, and determine for yourself if it is still profitable. That article is just one writers opinion, there are others.
http://falkvinge.net/2013/03/06/the-target-value-for-bitcoin-is-not-some-50-or-100-it-is-100000-to-1000000/


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Good to know


----------



## ivanlabrie

Anyone got cryptoave mcxnow shares here? I couldn't get cryptoave early on but did buy 10 mcxnow fee shares, waiting for the launch so I can start earning dividends.


----------



## ivanlabrie

New xpm pool: http://beeeeer.org/

Still in beta but it supports the jhprimeminer's and have their own miner too.
Seems to be more fair, and it was something primecoin needed badly.


----------



## baritus

If you have some spare CPU power, you can mine the second coin I developed. It is CPU only. Securecoin uses 6 algorithms to secure the network and has a bitcoin identical economy.

More on Securecoin: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=270852.0

*Please also stay alert with your digitalcoin updates, a new client will be released within the next couple of days. It is a mandatory update.* Its aim is to disturb the pool hopping and profiteering effect on digitalcoin.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baritus*
> 
> If you have some spare CPU power, you can mine the second coin I developed. It is CPU only. Securecoin uses 6 algorithms to secure the network and has a bitcoin identical economy.
> 
> More on Securecoin: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=270852.0
> 
> *Please also stay alert with your digitalcoin updates, a new client will be released within the next couple of days. It is a mandatory update.* Its aim is to disturb the pool hopping and profiteering effect on digitalcoin.


How are you planning to do that?

Also, may I ask why the DGC difficulty jumps way down like once or twice a day for a short time and then back up again?


----------



## baritus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> How are you planning to do that?
> 
> Also, may I ask why the DGC difficulty jumps way down like once or twice a day for a short time and then back up again?


The difficulty rise will be capped by 100%, and the drop by 50%.

It is because of pools that switch what coin they mine based on profitability. Those are the kinds of pools this patch is against.


----------



## wedge

Anyone tried using the new Phenix Exchange? It's still pretty new. But it looks awesome, easy to use, and it supports several coins that no other exchange does. Looks like a promising future.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> How are you planning to do that?
> 
> Also, may I ask why the DGC difficulty jumps way down like once or twice a day for a short time and then back up again?


Because the multipools really like that coin. They mine it until the value drops, then switch away from it. Then when the difficulty drops, they switch back to it again.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Anyone got cryptoave mcxnow shares here? I couldn't get cryptoave early on but did buy 10 mcxnow fee shares, waiting for the launch so I can start earning dividends.


I should have 5 mcxNOW fee shares. I don't know what cryptoave is?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Because the multipools really like that coin. They mine it until the value drops, then switch away from it. Then when the difficulty drops, they switch back to it again.


Like I know how multipools work, but I don't understand why the difficulty just goes low for awhile and then shoots back up again.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Like I know how multipools work, but I don't understand why the difficulty just goes low for awhile and then shoots back up again.


Because those pools account for a large portion of the hashrate on the dgc network. When they switch to a different coin, the hasrate drops, then the difficulty drops. At such a low difficulty, that coin is very profitable. So they immediately switch back to it after a difficulty drop, and then the difficulty rises again... and that repeats...

Edit: I've stated my opinion on multipools before. I believe their theory on how to be profitable is wrong, even in the short term.


----------



## jdc122

why has xpm tanked? worth buying into?


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> why has xpm tanked? worth buying into?


All the alts have "tanked" over the past couple weeks. It's due to the rise in BTC value.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is there some sort of bonus for solving blocks? Such as for alt/scrypt coins?

I'm mining LTC in a pool and have solved 2 so far, not sure if it really matters or not.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baritus*
> 
> The difficulty rise will be capped by 100%, and the drop by 50%.
> 
> It is because of pools that switch what coin they mine based on profitability. Those are the kinds of pools this patch is against.


Oh ok, yeah I know how the multipools work. I shamefully must admit I use one of them.









I find it generates me slightly more (0.005BTC per day or so with 1 MH/s) to mine on a multipool than it does to dedicated mine DGC currently.


----------



## bluestang

I find I can do better on my own averaging out over a couple days of mining when I just pick the coins my self. Much more rewarding too (and not just money wise).

Quite being lazy and get off multipool and middlecoin...they are killing coins


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Like I know how multipools work, but I don't understand why the difficulty just goes low for awhile and then shoots back up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Because those pools account for a large portion of the hashrate on the dgc network. When they switch to a different coin, the hasrate drops, then the difficulty drops. At such a low difficulty, that coin is very profitable. So they immediately switch back to it after a difficulty drop, and then the difficulty rises again... and that repeats...
> 
> Edit: I've stated my opinion on multipools before. I believe their theory on how to be profitable is wrong, even in the short term.
Click to expand...

It's not just multipools though. I'm not part of any multipools but if I see a coin's difficulty being quite low, I switch. I'm sure there are some big time farmers that do the same. With everyone switching to a coin with low difficulty, it'll cause it to spike. Then some other coin's diff will drop to some stupidly low rate and then we all switch to that one.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's not just multipools though. I'm not part of any multipools but if I see a coin's difficulty being quite low, I switch. I'm sure there are some big time farmers that do the same. With everyone switching to a coin with low difficulty, it'll cause it to spike. Then some other coin's diff will drop to some stupidly low rate and then we all switch to that one.


It's true there are some big farms doing that, but not as much, and not as frequently. The reason big farmers stay away from small coins, is because the markets don't have the volume they need to be profitable. Most of the time, the big farmers will mine a new coin for a day or two, just to build a nice wallet in case the coin succeeds in the long term. Then they go back to BTC, LTC or other bigger coins.

Small miners like us do tend to switch coins frequently. But it's takes a long time for enough small miners to individually switch to a coin to have a significant impact on its difficulty. It would never cause the sudden and large diff changes that we see on DGC as a result of the multipools.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is there some sort of bonus for solving blocks? Such as for alt/scrypt coins?
> 
> I'm mining LTC in a pool and have solved 2 so far, not sure if it really matters or not.


I think there is a reward if you solve a block at we-mine-ltc.com if i remember right.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is there some sort of bonus for solving blocks? Such as for alt/scrypt coins?
> 
> I'm mining LTC in a pool and have solved 2 so far, not sure if it really matters or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a reward if you solve a block at we-mine-ltc.com if i remember right.
Click to expand...

Ah so it's pool based, whether they reward or do anything special about it or not.

Hmm seems my miner has some problem... restarted it to put it into windows, and it started trying to flash the BIOS....

Got past that part, but now it won't POST with 2nd gpu installed, dunno if the slot burnt out or what. I may have to look into a custom case with some pci extensions so they can run cooler and away from the rest of the mobo. Way to much heat in there.


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

Hi, I'm the developer of the Bitcoinium android app and thought some of you might be interested in its features. I have just released a new version today.

Bitcoinium allows you to monitor the price on all major exchanges and also allows you to keep track of your miner's hashrate and payouts on a couple of mining pools. It also supports most alt. coins found on BTC-e. Additional info and screenshots here: Google Play

The app is free and open-sourced. It is hosted on GitHub: https://github.com/veken0m/bitcoinium

PS: My OCN account is fairly old and I now go by the moniker "veken0m" on Google Play, Reddit, Bitcointalks.org, Github, etc...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks for stopping by, gonna give it a shot.

EDIT: guys, we need more miners at http://beeeeer.org/

The share valuation is much better than ypool's, and if they improve on it and we find more blocks it's gonna be really profitable for the small time miners, and eliminate the variance of solo mining or ypool with it's share system favoring the big dogs.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks for stopping by, gonna give it a shot.
> 
> EDIT: guys, we need more miners at http://beeeeer.org/
> 
> The share valuation is much better than ypool's, and if they improve on it and we find more blocks it's gonna be really profitable for the small time miners, and eliminate the variance of solo mining or ypool with it's share system favoring the big dogs.


That link doesn't work for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That link doesn't work for me.


Server is down for some reason. I'm mining securecoin meanwhile...f5 once in a while, should be back up soon. It's still a beta but it works quite well.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks for stopping by, gonna give it a shot.
> 
> EDIT: guys, we need more miners at http://beeeeer.org/
> 
> The share valuation is much better than ypool's, and if they improve on it and we find more blocks it's gonna be really profitable for the small time miners, and eliminate the variance of solo mining or ypool with it's share system favoring the big dogs.


How do we start mining on this pool?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How do we start mining on this pool?


Read this thread: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485.0
Easy, follow these steps:

-Download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/80v80alo70in7hu/primeminer_v01_x86_and_x64.zip
-Use 64 bit exe, create a bat file with these contents:

Code:



Code:


primeminer -pooluser=[xpm-payout-address] -poolpassword=0 -poolip=beeeeer.org -poolport=9912 -genproclimit=[threads-to-use]

(primeminer should be the name of the .exe for 64 bits)
-Open the bat, mine away!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

And I should earn more this way than I have with just the h10 wallet?


----------



## bluestang

Anyone no how to set up mining XPM invisibly? Meaning in "Below Normal" priority and visible to the user. I here you can make a VBR file to do it...anyone know how?

EDIT: NV, someone help me on it.. thanks Ravage!


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> And I should earn more this way than I have with just the h10 wallet?


Curious on this as well. Better than solo on hp10???


----------



## ivanlabrie

You should try yourselves... I'm gonna me both src and xpm at the pool to compare. Solo had too much variance but it may be on par.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> And I should earn more this way than I have with just the h10 wallet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You should try yourselves... I'm gonna me both src and xpm at the pool to compare. Solo had too much variance but it may be on par.


Been running 24 hours and still nothing coming into XPM wallet from beeeeer.org with primeminer_x64. I'll give it another day and then back to solo on hp10


----------



## Hokies83

Wow used 7950s going for as low as 150$?!

Who in there right mind would sell a 7950 money making machine for those Peanuts?

I was going to sell one of my 7950s seen mine was only worth about 175$ ... Said forget that and ordered a Riser for it... Just not worth selling them for that... 1 7950 can make that in 2 months " with out playing the market "


----------



## Darklyric

Yea ebay had 7850 twin frozers for like 80 last night... I'm guessing the 9xxx series is more than a refresh


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Wow used 7950s going for as low as 150$?!


Where?


----------



## Darklyric

I see a few on ebay but they are Powersucks.

Any ideas on how to cool down my 3x wf3 cards. They aren't in a case and have crazy cooling, 4 fans in a wind tunnel and a box fan ontop of that, and they still hit 90+ in a few minutes. My house is 70c too...

Also i've tried a few reseats and one card runs great...70c in the middle but the others just fry. Paste was MX4 and after i took the 3rd card out they other ran acceptable at mid 70s.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a few on ebay but they are Powersucks.
> 
> Any ideas on how to cool down my 3x wf3 cards. They aren't in a case and have crazy cooling, 4 fans in a wind tunnel and a box fan ontop of that, and they still hit 90+ in a few minutes. My house is 70c too...
> 
> Also i've tried a few reseats and one card runs great...70c in the middle but the others just fry. Paste was MX4 and after i took the 3rd card out they other ran acceptable at mid 70s.


What happens if you only mine on the cards that usually run hot, like mine on them one at a time with all the other cards in the system, just not mining.


----------



## Darklyric

2 of the hot cards run cooler, around mid 70s, but as soon as i add the third coolest car (even in the middle) they skyrocket to 90c

And i ment 73-4 *F* ambient temps lol

Im going to try on my saberkitty which has better pci-e slot spacing for 3+ cards. This asrock extreme 6 z87 is just to cramped between 2-3 gpu i guess.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Been running 24 hours and still nothing coming into XPM wallet from beeeeer.org with primeminer_x64. I'll give it another day and then back to solo on hp10


Minimum amount for payouts is 3 XPM and it'll process it after the coins have matured (3200 confirmations).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> 2 of the hot cards run cooler, around mid 70s, but as soon as i add the third coolest car (even in the middle) they skyrocket to 90c
> 
> And i ment 73-4 *F* ambient temps lol
> 
> Im going to try on my saberkitty which has better pci-e slot spacing for 3+ cards. This asrock extreme 6 z87 is just to cramped between 2-3 gpu i guess.


Well you may be better off using some sort of open air tech bench or pci-e risers to hang the cards away from each other in some configuration. They can build up a lot of heat inside a case, I think the mobo on my miner may have died because of the heat it had to endure, cards themselves weren't to bad but, tons of heat was radiated into the case.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

But with multiple risers he is going to get interference unless he pays a ton of money for shielded risers. I would just put a box fan directly up to the side of the GPUs. That's what I did and it helped. Also if they are boost cards lower your voltage from 1.25 to 1.125 or lower and just tone down your clocks a little bit. That will help tramendously.


----------



## Darklyric

Its is open bench ill see if i can upload a pic and you will understand what i mean about extreme cooling. (I built a wind tunnel) and then have a box fan on the as well) 2 of the cards are around 1.113 and 1.167 which isn't to bad. The third and now the coolest, after I go good at thermal application, on gpus is locked at 1.25 which ill deal with later on. I'm still ISO a bios for this card but its dual bios so i think I'm going to just start flashing away this weekend if i get time. I'm hoping f43 works or one of the modded fx1 bios in the wf3 rev 2 thread.) as for clocks they are very reasonable 1100/1400 untill i can figure out the temp issue. pci-e slot 2 has a very small space between pci-e 3 but the weird part is that the coolest card was in 2...


----------



## Darklyric

Here's some photos.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





A few with 2 gpus and a few with 3 gpus


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Here's some photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few with 2 gpus and a few with 3 gpus


even with the 120 fans you have on top of the cards they are still going to run very hot sandwich together like that. You need to look into separating them with some risers so the cards can breath


----------



## Darklyric

My thoughts exactly but i think im going to roll this 4770k into my case and use the saberkitty for mining as it has much better spacing for a 3 gpu config


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You should try yourselves... I'm gonna me both src and xpm at the pool to compare. Solo had too much variance but it may be on par.


AVX or SSE for SRC?


----------



## davcc22

wonder how well a 5770 wood go at minig thats only one of them


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> AVX or SSE for SRC?


Avx is faster.


----------



## bluestang

Is it better to run -Q 0 or -Q 2 on say a 6970 or 7950? Or does it depend on the coin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Is it better to run -Q 0 or -Q 2 on say a 6970 or 7950? Or does it depend on the coin?


Depends on the coin, block times. Short block times need lower -q and -s values.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Depends on the coin, block times. Short block times need lower -q and -s values.


Ok, that's what I thought...thanks!


----------



## Hokies83

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426285/gigabyte-wind-force-3-hd-7950/0_20









Brand new Wind force 3 HD 7950 for 180$ shipped.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Got my miner back up... a PCI card was shorting out the mobo.









Put another 120mm fan to blow across the gpu's and temps are way nicer too. May not have to move to another case if they can stay this good.


----------



## mitchcook420

Its nice to see talk about crypto being allowed on the site







I remember when it wasn't allowed and threads about it would get deleted lol


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> Its nice to see talk about crypto being allowed on the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when it wasn't allowed and threads about it would get deleted lol


It sure is nice, it's a decent passion of mine.







Mining along with investing it in securities I find fun.

Just need to get OCN to accept it for overclocked accounts...


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It sure is nice, it's a decent passion of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mining along with investing it in securities I find fun.


very tru...

Whats everyone else mining


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> very tru...
> 
> Whats everyone else mining


I use multipool + auto selling on cryptsy and in 2-3 days I made around 0.1 BTC with 1.06MH/s.







One of those days must have been a generally profitable day.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I use multipool + auto selling on cryptsy and in 2-3 days I made around 0.1 BTC with 1.06MH/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those days must have been a generally profitable day.


I prefer cryptoex.zapto or middlecoin these days...and cpu mining primecoin under ubuntu at beeeeer.org, the pool has improved a lot and it's more profitable for me than solo or ypool.

You can see stats using a new site, http://xpm.syware.de/


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I prefer cryptoex.zapto or middlecoin these days...and cpu mining primecoin under ubuntu at beeeeer.org, the pool has improved a lot and it's more profitable for me than solo or ypool.
> 
> You can see stats using a new site, http://xpm.syware.de/


Hmm, I'll have to setup that beeeer mining thing later this week. My rig is currently folding after a successful haul of coins these last couple of days.


----------



## Krusher33

I've had my mining shut down for the past month or so due to heat. It's finally starting to cool down again.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've had my mining shut down for the past month or so due to heat. It's finally starting to cool down again.


Same here man, had a few 30c days lately, and now back to chilly 5c







(crazy swings)

Sold 7970, using a 4350 to drive my display (cough x79), waiting for dual 7970s to arrive.

Only cpu mining at beeeeer from ubuntu, much faster than the windows binaries for me (compiling with optimizations rules)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Same here man, had a few 30c days lately, and now back to chilly 5c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (crazy swings)
> 
> Sold 7970, using a 4350 to drive my display (cough x79), waiting for dual 7970s to arrive.
> 
> Only cpu mining at beeeeer from ubuntu, much faster than the windows binaries for me (compiling with optimizations rules)


So Ubuntu is better for XPM mining,it's a good thing then that I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04,could you link me a guide to XPM mining for Ubuntu?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So Ubuntu is better for XPM mining,it's a good thing then that I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04,could you link me a guide to XPM mining for Ubuntu?


Hmmm, you can try these simple steps:

-Hit windows key and type: terminal
-Open the terminal window and type the following lines, followed by enter (and sometimes you also need to hit Y to answer some prompts)

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install git

(this will install GIT, which is a popular program/site where people host their open source programs for you to download and compile your own binaries)

After you do all that you need to follow this guide for solo mining: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=259022.0;topicseen

Replace the links to the up to date hp11 miner ones found here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=255782.0

Or you can also replace those links for the primeminer ones found at ppcointalk if you want to pool mine.


----------



## bluestang

Anybody see an issue with running 2 or 3 cards in the PCI Express x1 slots on this board? ...

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2953#ov


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Anybody see an issue with running 2 or 3 cards in the PCI Express x1 slots on this board? ...
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2953#ov


Nope, just get good quality powered pci-e risers. Doesn't matter if they are x1-x1, x1-x8 or x1-x16


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, just get good quality powered pci-e risers. Doesn't matter if they are x1-x1, x1-x8 or x1-x16


Thanks..will do!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So Ubuntu is better for XPM mining,it's a good thing then that I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04,could you link me a guide to XPM mining for Ubuntu?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, you can try these simple steps:
> 
> -Hit windows key and type: terminal
> -Open the terminal window and type the following lines, followed by enter (and sometimes you also need to hit Y to answer some prompts)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> sudo apt-get install git
> 
> (this will install GIT, which is a popular program/site where people host their open source programs for you to download and compile your own binaries)
> 
> After you do all that you need to follow this guide for solo mining: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=259022.0;topicseen
> 
> Replace the links to the up to date hp11 miner ones found here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=255782.0
> 
> Or you can also replace those links for the primeminer ones found at ppcointalk if you want to pool mine.
Click to expand...

I have got to bookmark this! +rep!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I use multipool + auto selling on cryptsy and in 2-3 days I made around 0.1 BTC with 1.06MH/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those days must have been a generally profitable day.


What? .1 bTC with 1MH/s? I have 2MH/s and I only get .02-.04 a day







What are your settings?


----------



## Matt-Matt

I'm getting ~450k/hash per sec on each 7950 @ 1100/1250. I'm using GUIminer for now as I'm a noob using coinatron for litecoins with an intensity of 16.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm getting ~450k/hash per sec on each 7950 @ 1100/1250. I'm using GUIminer for now as I'm a noob using coinatron for litecoins with an intensity of 16.


16? use 13 and two gpu threads if you want to use the pc while mining...or 19-20 and one thread for dedicated miners.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 16? use 13 and two gpu threads if you want to use the pc while mining...or 19-20 and one thread for dedicated miners.


Two threads per GPU?
I would have thought one would be better, so obviously after disabling CFX setting one at 13/13 in dual threaded mode while the other is in single thread mode at 18-19? I'm not keen to try 20 haha, it would be the bottom card so it runs quite a bit cooler but I can't check the VRM temps..

And obviously that's why I have the full reference card sitting on top as I can check it's VRM temps because technically it's going to be hotter at all times.

EDIT: Added to rep

EDIT2: Doing 13 over 2 threads makes my computer more laggy and I only get ~50/khashes


----------



## Darklyric

the thread adjustment is the worker size correct? 128 for 1 and 256 for 2 right? I always seem to see worse kh/s with 128 but maybe its my setup. (at I 13 or 14 of course)

Also Thanks Ivan I;'m going to setup that prime pool miner tonight.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, just get good quality powered pci-e risers. Doesn't matter if they are x1-x1, x1-x8 or x1-x16


Yea i grabbed a few from buyahash and im kind of scared to use them as they are chinese versions and I've heard some bad things about them.


----------



## Matt-Matt

hate to be the noob here asking nooby questions.. But

GPU-Z is showing my VDDC Current @ 150Amps! Is this bad? This is on a 2x 6-pinned 7950.

850W PSU that does 67 Amps max... So yeah I'm a bit worried right now.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> What? .1 bTC with 1MH/s? I have 2MH/s and I only get .02-.04 a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your settings?


I mine at multipool and use the multipool feature, then all my coin auto-send threshholds are set to 1, and then I have Cryptsy auto-sell them for me.







Those two or three days were extremely profitable though.


----------



## Matt-Matt

So I've started to gain a few coins, onto my third so far. Already cashed one in at BTC-E to just see if it all worked though. So it seems I'm in a dillema in the fact that I have no idea on how to transfer my litecoins into AUD (Only have an Australian bank account) and the minimum transfer that I can find for paypal is ~$100 which will take me a few months to get..
Anyone want to shed some light for me?


----------



## Darklyric

Not sure on that one. Maye setup a USD bank account and then transfer from one to the other?

Hey has anyone tested out the new 13.9 driver??? I'm going to when i get some time this weekend and I'm curious to see your results.

Also if anyone has a voltage locked 7950 i have a tool that i found that might help build your own bios *very* easily. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089 that I thought I'd share







. It worked on my locked wf3 7950 rev2 card and allows for fan control without afterburner as well as 4 power state adjustments that can disable that annoying boost and can increase TDP in ccc and power limit in ccc to +- 80% I believe.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Not sure on that one. Maye setup a USD bank account and then transfer from one to the other?
> 
> Hey has anyone tested out the new 13.9 driver??? I'm going to when i get some time this weekend and I'm curious to see your results.
> 
> Also if anyone has a voltage locked 7950 i have a tool that i found that might help build your own bios *very* easily. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089 that I thought I'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It worked on my locked wf3 7950 rev2 card and allows for fan control without afterburner as well as 4 power state adjustments that can disable that annoying boost and can increase TDP in ccc and power limit in ccc to +- 80% I believe.


Hmm, but how would I do that without being a US citizen? :s
It's not possible.. Need to start finding a buyer somewhere I guess.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hmm, but how would I do that without being a US citizen? :s
> It's not possible.. Need to start finding a buyer somewhere I guess.


Well I've read that it is possible to open a US bank account without being a citizen - they just need a USA address. So tourists can open USA bank accounts.

However in your case I don't think you'd want to travel to the US just to open a bank account for a small transfer.







Have you heard of Localbitcoins before? Here's a link: https://localbitcoins.com/

It basically allows you to sell bitcoins locally to other bitcoin users.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I've read that it is possible to open a US bank account without being a citizen - they just need a USA address. So tourists can open USA bank accounts.
> 
> However in your case I don't think you'd want to travel to the US just to open a bank account for a small transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard of Localbitcoins before? Here's a link: https://localbitcoins.com/
> 
> It basically allows you to sell bitcoins locally to other bitcoin users.


Yeah, nice!

Do you have any experience or know if that site is any good though? If i was to get $100 in bitcoins I'd be willing to pocket the $6 paypal fee to be safer with BTC-E though.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, nice!
> 
> Do you have any experience or know if that site is any good though? If i was to get $100 in bitcoins I'd be willing to pocket the $6 paypal fee to be safer with BTC-E though.


Localbitcoins is reputable, but has had a small hacking in the past couple weeks. Some people lost some money, but they didn't have two-factor enabled. With two factor everything is much safer.

But BTC-E's Paypal option sounds very nice too, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## cam51037

*Bad news folks: BTC-TC is shutting down.*

For investors like me this is both good and bad, for the securities that will continue their operations their share prices are all waaaay down. But lots of securities don't know where they will take their security either.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

As this thread is rather long, I'm going to ask, instead of trying to read through it all - do we have a list of "safe" places to buy things with BTC? I'd love to turn some of my BTC into a new GPU, but apparently we can't yet use it in OCN marketplace, and I'm a bit wary of spending it at some random site I found online.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> As this thread is rather long, I'm going to ask, instead of trying to read through it all - do we have a list of "safe" places to buy things with BTC? I'd love to turn some of my BTC into a new GPU, but apparently we can't yet use it in OCN marketplace, and I'm a bit wary of spending it at some random site I found online.


I've heard bitcoinstore is reliable, however I've never used it myself: https://www.bitcoinstore.com/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hmm, but how would I do that without being a US citizen? :s
> It's not possible.. Need to start finding a buyer somewhere I guess.


Bank transfers are only for US guys...I sell to people I find locally. Much better and no way to track cash.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> As this thread is rather long, I'm going to ask, instead of trying to read through it all - do we have a list of "safe" places to buy things with BTC? I'd love to turn some of my BTC into a new GPU, but apparently we can't yet use it in OCN marketplace, and I'm a bit wary of spending it at some random site I found online.


Bitmit is basically a BTC version of eBay. Not sure if they have GPUs on sale.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Bitmit is basically a BTC version of eBay. Not sure if they have GPUs on sale.


Bitmit has GPU's, but often they're for ridiculously high prices, and not many people are well known there, like, have no positive or negative reputation.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I use it to buy or sell to people I know from somewhere else, forums, email lists or whatever. You ask them to list there to use the site as escrow.
The feedback isn't a problem, since the site take cares of holding the funds till you receive the item.


----------



## Darklyric

Noooo my ltc is dropping vs btc!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bought some...lol lower than it is right now. It's not dropping further for now.


----------



## Darklyric

well do you need any more









givemecoins is pissing me off... their whole pool will drop to like 20% hashrate and 2 or three of my gpus will die off right at that time, while I'm at work...


----------



## racer86

Hey guys so im trying to decide which would be a better investment currently

Use my 3 5870s in an old rig and mine lite coin

or sell them and pick up 15 USB Asic miners that will mine bitcoin around 4-5 GH/s

ive been back and forth for a few months now i only pay 0.09 for electricity but the low investment cost of the usb miners is attractive. Where i could only ad one gpu for 100 or so for another 5870 I could pick up 5 more usb miners


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Hey guys so im trying to decide which would be a better investment currently
> 
> Use my 3 5870s in an old rig and mine lite coin
> 
> or sell them and pick up 15 USB Asic miners that will mine bitcoin around 4-5 GH/s
> 
> ive been back and forth for a few months now i only pay 0.09 for electricity but the low investment cost of the usb miners is attractive. Where i could only ad one gpu for 100 or so for another 5870 I could pick up 5 more usb miners


Usb miners suck...5870s suck.
That's old info you're reading.

Get 7950s used, or wait for the new radeons to decide. Mine litecoin or mine at middlecoin.com or multipool.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Bitmit has GPU's, but often they're for ridiculously high prices, and not many people are well known there, like, have no positive or negative reputation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I use it to buy or sell to people I know from somewhere else, forums, email lists or whatever. You ask them to list there to use the site as escrow.
> The feedback isn't a problem, since the site take cares of holding the funds till you receive the item.


The selection of worthwhile GPUs on bitmint is slim pickins.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Usb miners suck...5870s suck.
> That's old info you're reading.
> 
> Get 7950s used, or wait for the new radeons to decide. Mine litecoin or mine at middlecoin.com or multipool.


5870's are actually fairly decent for mining, configured correctly they can yield up to 400KHs in scrypt I've read.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 5870's are actually fairly decent for mining, configured correctly they can yield up to 400KHs in scrypt I've read.


Nope, that's 6950 territory...they were the go to cards for sha256 when people mined 3 btc per day on them.

We use newer cards nowadays, mainly because of scrypt's ram bandwidth requirements and cause of better power efficiency.


----------



## racer86

hmm ill look at 7950s when i mined litecoin on my 5870s before I was around 300-350 although admittedly I haven't tried recently. any idea what the ROI time on the 7950s is now a days?

and if i go gpu i wont mine bitcoin its just not worth it anymore from what ive seen it would be better to save up $2500 and get a 30-40gh/s asic machine off of ebay

also how are the USB miners not worth it anymore? from what i saw 333 from a $20 usb stick isnt bad they also have some 2.2gh/s 2nd gen usb sticks up for $160 now. Are there just too many asci machines coming online now?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> hmm ill look at 7950s when i mined litecoin on my 5870s before I was around 300-350 although admittedly I haven't tried recently. any idea what the ROI time on the 7950s is now a days?
> 
> and if i go gpu i wont mine bitcoin its just not worth it anymore from what ive seen it would be better to save up $2500 and get a 30-40gh/s asic machine off of ebay
> 
> also how are the USB miners not worth it anymore? from what i saw 333 from a $20 usb stick isnt bad they also have some 2.2gh/s 2nd gen usb sticks up for $160 now. Are there just too many asci machines coming online now?


First of all, don't look at buying anything for bitcoin. You'll never pay off your machine with mining anymore, even with the newest machines, or the cheapest USB miners. A 30GH/s miner won't produce $2500 worth of bitcoins ever either.

I'd go with a 7950 if you're looking to buy equipment and mine on multipool. You'd pay off your card in 2-3 months using this method.

@ivan, there are definitely better cards out there now but the 5870's are still great for mining, 5970's as well. A 5870 is pretty close to a 7850 in terms of performance, it does around 40-50KH/s more than a 7850, while only taking about 30W more. And 1GB of VRAM is enough, people are using 7790's and 7850's with 1 GB VRAM and mine with them, no problems.

And compared to a 7950, a 7850 is exactly half performance of a single 7950 (I've found this from testing) and 7950's use around 180-220W I've found as well, so again, I think 5870's are still good mining cards.

So OP, definitely don't get rid of those 5870's, they'll net you around 0.05 BTC per day mining on multipool minus power costs (probably around $2) so you'd be making around $4.50 per day with three of them. That and a new 7950 and you'd pay the 7950 off pretty quickly.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> hmm ill look at 7950s when i mined litecoin on my 5870s before I was around 300-350 although admittedly I haven't tried recently. any idea what the ROI time on the 7950s is now a days?
> 
> and if i go gpu i wont mine bitcoin its just not worth it anymore from what ive seen it would be better to save up $2500 and get a 30-40gh/s asic machine off of ebay
> 
> also how are the USB miners not worth it anymore? from what i saw 333 from a $20 usb stick isnt bad they also have some 2.2gh/s 2nd gen usb sticks up for $160 now. Are there just too many asci machines coming online now?


Forget about btc mining, asics I'd buy would be the kncminer ones which have fast delivery and cheaper prices. But sincerely, I'd avoid pre order stuff, or usb asics, or those overpriced ebay ones.
Most of the time you won't get ROI at all with those devices.

You can get ROI with a single 7950 (say you buy it at $180) in exactly 100 days mining nowadays. That without taking power costs in consideration and mining some conservative coin (and no cpu mining).
I mine primecoins on my cpu using beeeeer.org (which makes me 0.2-0.25btc per month) and also mine at middlecoin.com with my 7970 (which makes me 0.4-0.6btc per month).
BTC price can be seen at mtgox or bitstamp (people lately are paying me bitstamp pricing or mtgox -10%)


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Forget about btc mining, asics I'd buy would be the kncminer ones which have fast delivery and cheaper prices. But sincerely, I'd avoid pre order stuff, or usb asics, or those overpriced ebay ones.
> Most of the time you won't get ROI at all with those devices.
> 
> You can get ROI with a single 7950 (say you buy it at $180) in exactly 100 days mining nowadays. That without taking power costs in consideration and mining some conservative coin (and no cpu mining).
> I mine primecoins on my cpu using beeeeer.org (which makes me 0.2-0.25btc per month) and also mine at middlecoin.com with my 7970 (which makes me 0.4-0.6btc per month).
> BTC price can be seen at mtgox or bitstamp (people lately are paying me bitstamp pricing or mtgox -10%)


ya i wont preorder anything kncminer is still on back order as well and damn I would have thought that those $20 USB miners would have had a better ROI especially at $20 or $160 for 2.5gh/s. Whats keeping the ROI down on those devices?

How much luck have you had with middlecoin.com, how long have you bee using them. im assuming the .4-.6 btc monthly is about your average? ive got all the makings to run 3 5870s i may just set it up and try it out


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> ya i wont preorder anything kncminer is still on back order as well and damn I would have thought that those $20 USB miners would have had a better ROI especially at $20 or $160 for 2.5gh/s. *Whats keeping the ROI down on those devices?*
> 
> How much luck have you had with middlecoin.com, how long have you bee using them. im assuming the .4-.6 btc monthly is about your average? ive got all the makings to run 3 5870s i may just set it up and try it out


The difficulty changes are keeping their ROI down - it's increasing but about 32% on average every 2 weeks, which is an enormous amount and really cuts earnings quickly.

As for Middlecoin, I can tell you my experience with it. I enjoyed it, except I find their fees a wee bit high. If you set up multipool and cryptsy auto selling the fee is around 1.5%, so you make slightly more. However, Middlecoin sometimes holds your coins until they can sell them at a higher price, which might earn you more in the long run. Also, multipool has more stats but it's honestly personal preference to me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, that...auto sell makes middlecoin kinda pointless, except that it helps not kill coins so badly (when not selling in uber low periods).
Gotta be patient with those, it's more of a lazy thing to do, if you don't have time to check it daily.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> The difficulty changes are keeping their ROI down - it's increasing but about 32% on average every 2 weeks, which is an enormous amount and really cuts earnings quickly.
> 
> As for Middlecoin, I can tell you my experience with it. I enjoyed it, except I find their fees a wee bit high. If you set up multipool and cryptsy auto selling the fee is around 1.5%, so you make slightly more. However, Middlecoin sometimes holds your coins until they can sell them at a higher price, which might earn you more in the long run. Also, multipool has more stats but it's honestly personal preference to me.


ya thats what I was thinking with all the BFL asic devices getting into peoples hands now. So basiclly Alt coins are the way to go now it looks like unless you have some serious coin to put down on large ASIC devices

well now the question is do i keep my 5870s or sell and pick up one 7970 or 7950 my 5870s pull between 1000-1100 all together last time i used them to mine


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> ya thats what I was thinking with all the BFL asic devices getting into peoples hands now. So basiclly Alt coins are the way to go now it looks like unless you have some serious coin to put down on large ASIC devices
> 
> well now the question is do i keep my 5870s or sell and pick up one 7970 or 7950 my 5870s pull between 1000-1100 all together last time i used them to mine


Well why not keep your 5870's and get a 7950? Don't go for a 7970, they're basically just $50 more for like, 60KH/s more, which isn't really worth it IMO.

If you have an extra PCI-E slot definitely just buy a new 7950. If you have all slots full, maybe sell a single 5870 and get a 7950. You have 3 5870's right?


----------



## ivanlabrie

What is your power cost racer? If you pay more than 0.05usd per kwh you're better off selling those cards and grabbing two 7950s.


----------



## racer86

im currently at $0.092 right now in North Carolina.

ive been trying to come up with figures on my own but the calculators are all over the place. Assuming you average .5 BTC a month on your pool can I expect that rate to scale with the amount of power I put into it, or are there diminishing returns I'm not aware of. Like say I ran 4 cards can I expect 4 times the payout on average (I know it will vary a little with difficulty)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> im currently at $0.092 right now in North Carolina.
> 
> ive been trying to come up with figures on my own but the calculators are all over the place. Assuming you average .5 BTC a month on your pool can I expect that rate to scale with the amount of power I put into it, or are there diminishing returns I'm not aware of. Like say I ran 4 cards can I expect 4 times the payout on average (I know it will vary a little with difficulty)


You'd be making around $2 a day or a bit more with 3 5870's.

Again though I'd say just keep the 5870's - is it worth trying to sell them and then get a 7950? If I was in your situation I'd definitely keep the 5870's for mining especially with winter coming, keep you house a bit warmer. I want to stress my point again that 5870's are still good cards for mining.

I don't know about you but here in Canada it easily reaches -35C in the winter, so the more heat I can get out of my miner that means less cost to keep the furnace running.

But the final decision is up to you, I've given you my points and ivan has given you his.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well why not keep your 5870's and get a 7950? Don't go for a 7970, they're basically just $50 more for like, 60KH/s more, which isn't really worth it IMO.
> 
> If you have an extra PCI-E slot definitely just buy a new 7950. If you have all slots full, maybe sell a single 5870 and get a 7950. You have 3 5870's right?


Ya ive got 3 5870s and a board with two pci-e x16 and 2 pci-e x1 so i could do 4 cards with powered risers. I might look into just straight buying a 7950 if the rates you were saying in your other post are true 4.50 a day isnt bad and ive got fairly low energy costs I was figuring around $35-40 extra a month for 4 cards at 180-190w each

also any chance we can expect BTC to stay above $100-110 for a while? I know a while back when I was looking into this BTC was at $90 - 100 or so


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Ya ive got 3 5870s and a board with two pci-e x16 and 2 pci-e x1 so i could do 4 cards with powered risers. I might look into just straight buying a 7950 if the rates you were saying in your other post are true 4.50 a day isnt bad and ive got fairly low energy costs I was figuring around $35-40 extra a month for 4 cards at 180-190w each


Yeah your power consumption estimates are about dead on. The profit you'd make is probably a little low, you'll probably be making ~$60 minimum per month with 3x 5870's and a 7950 after power costs.


----------



## ivanlabrie

BTC looks like reaching $200 in a few months, maybe 300.
And more than 500 by the end of the year...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> BTC looks like reaching $200 in a few months, maybe 300.
> And more than 500 by the end of the year...


Not trying to jump onto everything you say, but what makes you say you'll think it will reach $500 or higher by early 2014?


----------



## racer86

Thanks ivan and cam for answering all my questions with this stuff

I think Im going to try out that pool you guys mentioned with my 5870s for a month and see what the outcome is both interms of BTC and power costs. If its not too horrible Ill just keep them and look for a cheap 7950

Thanks again guys


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Thanks ivan and cam for answering all my questions with this stuff
> 
> I think Im going to try out that pool you guys mentioned with my 5870s for a month and see what the outcome is both interms of BTC and power costs. If its not too horrible Ill just keep them and look for a cheap 7950
> 
> Thanks again guys


Any time man! This thread is the right place to come for advice, there's plenty to go around.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Not trying to jump onto everything you say, but what makes you say you'll think it will reach $500 or higher by early 2014?


I suspect reward halving, and increasing difficulty to do part of the work, the rest being influenced by the bitcoin ETFs and other bitcoin stocks that will come out.
It all depends on the upcoming laws though...I don't see bitcoin going below 120usd ever again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Any time man! This thread is the right place to come for advice, there's plenty to go around.


+1


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Thanks ivan and cam for answering all my questions with this stuff
> 
> I think Im going to try out that pool you guys mentioned with my 5870s for a month and see what the outcome is both interms of BTC and power costs. If its not too horrible Ill just keep them and look for a cheap 7950
> 
> Thanks again guys


Good plan. i think it would be best to go for 2 x 7950s when possible though. Once you start stacking up 2+ cards in a machine, heat can become an issue with the cards unless you are running an open bench or something custom to keep them ventilated. With any luck 7xxx cards will go on a bit of a "discount" over the next few months, from holiday sales and maybe even to clear stock for the 9xxx cards coming out.

I still want to see that LTC explosion and cash out







$500 per BTC is a pretty bold claim, that would mean people trust this currency a LOT more. I do agree with your thoughts about the laws though, they will be a make or break for this "experiment" potentially. Hopefully I can make a bit of $ before it crashes, if it comes to that.


----------



## Neozonz

I have a pool over at mine-litecoin.com.

Our pool offers the following features

Proportionate Pay
SSL Protection
High Availability & Load Balancing
Transparent Fail-over Servers
8 Server farm
DDOS Mitigation
Worker Password can be anything
Stratum Supported
Enterprise level ports to bypass proxies and firewalls: 80, 8080, 443
Normal Stratum port: 3333
Dedicated East Coast Data Center
Very fast front end webpage
We support Litecoin Developers
Anyone is welcome to join us and come mine some litecoin,

If you need help getting started you can follow our how to mine litecoin guide here

We also have a live chat on irc #mine-litecoin @ irc.freenode.net - Please be patient if you have questions as all users aren't active all the time.

For those who want to ask questions feel free to write on our reddit thread! reddit


----------



## ivanlabrie

Interesting pool...wonder if I can get it to work behind a proxy


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Interesting pool...wonder if I can get it to work behind a proxy


Why would you need to use a proxy?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Interesting pool...wonder if I can get it to work behind a proxy


School/Work computers or stealing their Wi-Fi?









Using the Middlecoin pool for a day to see how she goes, just stopped @ mining 2.05 litecoins for now.

Got scammed on localbitcoins.. The guy was like "yeah I sent it" (He had good rep) i sent him the coins because NAB says that a bank transfer takes a day and the transaction would have timed out by then.. But nope. Never got my cash.








$15 worth too.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> School/Work computers or stealing their Wi-Fi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the Middlecoin pool for a day to see how she goes, just stopped @ mining 2.05 litecoins for now.
> 
> Got scammed on localbitcoins.. The guy was like "yeah I sent it" (He had good rep) i sent him the coins because NAB says that a bank transfer takes a day and the transaction would have timed out by then.. But nope. Never got my cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 worth too.


Well did you give him a negative rating at least? That really sucks to get scammed.


----------



## ivanlabrie

How did that happen? You have to send the coins to a localbitcoins escrow address, you probably didn't use escrow (which isn't a good idea).
Once the payment clears you authorize the escrow to release the coins.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well did you give him a negative rating at least? That really sucks to get scammed.


Yeah.. After my first transaction too. wow
Oh well, this time I'm gonna hold onto my bitcoins to be honest. Then sell them when they're worth more, by then I should have close to 1 as I have 5-6 weeks left here with free power + net. Another guy here is helping me and he is soon to have a 7970 (EK DC2 with a FC block) and a 7870 running along with my two 7950's and I can maybe convince someone else if i pay him. (with a MSI 7970)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How did that happen? You have to send the coins to a localbitcoins escrow address, you probably didn't use escrow (which isn't a good idea).
> Once the payment clears you authorize the escrow to release the coins.


I did, but NAB banking (in Australia) takes a day to transfer sometimes if it's the same account and I said that to him and he confirmed it on their site and I got a text message and all to say that he'd sent them. Expecting them the next morning it didn't come through and now he won't reply to my messages and yeah.

EDIT: Mind you, I never got charged for the $32 of groceries the other night.. So maybe my account is frozen somehow or something? I'm unsure, either way I'd be happy with it missing me spending $32 and gaining $15. haha


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's odd Matt... I prefer trading with locals at some pizzeria, we get to eat a slice of pizza and also use cash. If anything I don't transfer my btc, or beat the guy up lol


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's odd Matt... I prefer trading with locals at some pizzeria, we get to eat a slice of pizza and also use cash. If anything I don't transfer my btc, or beat the guy up lol


I would if I could. I found someone in my class that used to mine off a 4350 or similar.. But other then that nobody really knows much about the coins.
I live in a state which is on a separate island to the rest of Australia called Tasmania, so it's a bit hard to go and physically meet up with people. Maybe if i had like 100 bitcoins or something lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I would if I could. I found someone in my class that used to mine off a 4350 or similar.. But other then that nobody really knows much about the coins.
> I live in a state which is on a separate island to the rest of Australia called Tasmania, so it's a bit hard to go and physically meet up with people. Maybe if i had like 100 bitcoins or something lol.


Oh, you live close to mcxnow's founder...there's a bunch crypto freaks living there, check microtown out








He intended to create a cryptocoin community, pretty cool xD


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, you live close to mcxnow's founder...there's a bunch crypto freaks living there, check microtown out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He intended to create a cryptocoin community, pretty cool xD


That is awesome!
Unfortunately Tasmania isn't that great, at least not in the City I used to live in and the City I've moved to while being a bit better is still pretty crap. Those are probably photoshopped photos maybe and the temperature gets to 30c in the summer and lowers to -2cish in Winter (colder sometimes) so he's exaggerating a bit.

There is also one quake line in the state as far as I'm aware. That is what my mother told me years and years ago though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol, yeah, but it's still a cool idea nonetheless...I wish I didn't sell my mcx fees at 0.18btc each :/


----------



## Neozonz

Yup you should be able to,

If you have any issues feel free to ask


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> That is awesome!
> Unfortunately Tasmania isn't that great, at least not in the City I used to live in and the City I've moved to while being a bit better is still pretty crap. Those are probably photoshopped photos maybe and the temperature gets to 30c in the summer and lowers to -2cish in Winter (colder sometimes) so he's exaggerating a bit.
> 
> There is also one quake line in the state as far as I'm aware. That is what my mother told me years and years ago though.


Do you trust everything your mother says without verifying it? Not sure if you realize this, but in a city you will have hotter summers and colder winters due to the pollution in the air and denser architechture. This is ignoring the fact that the shape and location of the land can greatly vary the weather for the area. It just takes 1km and a hill (or valley) to change the weather.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Do you trust everything your mother says without verifying it? Not sure if you realize this, but in a city you will have hotter summers and colder winters due to the pollution in the air and denser architechture. This is ignoring the fact that the shape and location of the land can greatly vary the weather for the area. It just takes 1km and a hill (or valley) to change the weather.


Yes but in general Tasmania is a nice oversized retirement village but it's not where I'd like to be haha. The first thing I'm doing once i finish my degree is to move out of this horrible place haha.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> School/Work computers or stealing their Wi-Fi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the Middlecoin pool for a day to see how she goes, just stopped @ mining 2.05 litecoins for now.
> 
> Got scammed on localbitcoins.. The guy was like "yeah I sent it" (He had good rep) i sent him the coins because NAB says that a bank transfer takes a day and the transaction would have timed out by then.. But nope. Never got my cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 worth too.


So he actually did pay me, my online statement just wasn't updating..
I checked it at a ATM that was with my bank that I was near. The thing that made me think of this was the whole buying $32 of groceries and it wasn't deducted haha.

Made my first profit!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Congrats! such a relief...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Congrats! such a relief...


I know right... At the same time it was only $15,

Mind you that paid for half of my ciders for the night! (and the stein)
#Oktoberfest!









(yes i'm a bit drunk but Ic an still touch type)!


----------



## tmontney

Can't seem to get my 3820 mining. Using GUIMiner. When I create a new CPU miner and type all the stuff in, I click Mine and nothing happens.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Can't seem to get my 3820 mining. Using GUIMiner. When I create a new CPU miner and type all the stuff in, I click Mine and nothing happens.


Check out this page and tell me if you think it's worth it to mine with your CPU: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison#CPU

On that note, I think you'd have better luck with pooler's cpuminer (linked on that page).


----------



## Darklyric

Mine primecoin with your cpu


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Can't seem to get my 3820 mining. Using GUIMiner. When I create a new CPU miner and type all the stuff in, I click Mine and nothing happens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Check out this page and tell me if you think it's worth it to mine with your CPU: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison#CPU
> 
> On that note, I think you'd have better luck with pooler's cpuminer (linked on that page).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Mine primecoin with your cpu


Yeah, mine primecoins at beeeeer.org, it's half decent.
Making like 7 bucks per week atm. xD


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Check out this page and tell me if you think it's worth it to mine with your CPU: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison#CPU
> 
> On that note, I think you'd have better luck with pooler's cpuminer (linked on that page).


Woha, GPU mining is far superior. I'm completely new to mining, as you can see. This is definitely a step up in complexity from [email protected]

I feel this tutorial could be better organized. Gives too many options. I'm using GUIMiner, Multibit, and Slush's pool. Nothing is reported on my account status page, and I've been mining since noon -6 GMT.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Woha, GPU mining is far superior. I'm completely new to mining, as you can see. This is definitely a step up in complexity from [email protected]
> 
> I feel this tutorial could be better organized. Gives too many options. I'm using GUIMiner, Multibit, and Slush's pool. Nothing is reported on my account status page, and I've been mining since noon -6 GMT.


Stop, forget about all of that...you CAN'T mine bitcoin right now. You have a strong cpu, mine primecoin instead. I'm making 7usd per week, at current rates with a 4.3ghz 3820 running 20hs a day. Keep in mind the usd value fluctuates, so it's not set in stone.

Visit this site: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485.0

Download the windows binaries or use linux if you're familiar with it...it's rather easy, read the instructions there.
Download and install a primecoin wallet first, since the wallet address will be your pool user name: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin/files/latest/download?source=files


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Stop, forget about all of that...you CAN'T mine bitcoin right now. You have a strong cpu, mine primecoin instead. I'm making 7usd per week, at current rates with a 4.3ghz 3820 running 20hs a day. Keep in mind the usd value fluctuates, so it's not set in stone.
> 
> Visit this site: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485.0
> 
> Download the windows binaries or use linux if you're familiar with it...it's rather easy, read the instructions there.
> Download and install a primecoin wallet first, since the wallet address will be your pool user name: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin/files/latest/download?source=files


Dud you're overloading my mind. Aight I'll take a look at that...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Dud you're overloading my mind. Aight I'll take a look at that...


Sorry, it's not something simple, takes time to do research and understand every nuance.
We're here to help though...first thing is stop mining bitcoin! Not profitable, be it gpu or cpu.

Primecoin is a good coin, and might increase in price, and it's rather profitable to mine, specially using that pool I reccomended.


----------



## Darklyric

The fact that its cpu only is what sticks out to me. If they add in a gpu miner then it will probably drop vs ltc btc imo.


----------



## elttaboi

Do you guys know if I can use Block Erupters for something other than mining? I'm not interested in making profit, so I'd like to buy a couple if I could use them for say password cracking(nothing illegal mind you!)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elttaboi*
> 
> Do you guys know if I can use Block Erupters for something other than mining? I'm not interested in making profit, so I'd like to buy a couple if I could use them for say password cracking(nothing illegal mind you!)


Nope they can only be used for bitcoin or other SHA-256 currencies. No password cracking or similar.


----------



## elttaboi

Ah yes, nvm. I forgot ASICs are not reprogrammable and bitcoin uses SHA256 iterated two times, so useless for anything else.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sorry, it's not something simple, takes time to do research and understand every nuance.
> We're here to help though...first thing is stop mining bitcoin! Not profitable, be it gpu or cpu.
> 
> Primecoin is a good coin, and might increase in price, and it's rather profitable to mine, specially using that pool I reccomended.


No, no I understand. I'm happy to put work into this, it's just when I think I knew it I didn't.

So primecoin is CPU only? Couldn't I bitcoin my GPU, and primecoin the CPU?


----------



## Bruennis

So I decided to try Middlecoin... With 1.15 MH/s over a day I made approximately 0.01 BTC. Worth it? Should I continue for a few more days?

Before with this rig I was earning about a litecoin a day or ~20 feathercoins(~0.017 BTC)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> So I decided to try Middlecoin... With 1.15 MH/s over a day I made approximately 0.01 BTC. Worth it? Should I continue for a few more days?
> 
> Before with this rig I was earning about a litecoin a day or ~20 feathercoins(~0.017 BTC)


Mine at middlecoin for a week, then compare...you won't make much some days since the pool will not convert your coins right away at times to wait for a better price.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine at middlecoin for a week, then compare...you won't make much some days since the pool will not convert your coins right away at times to wait for a better price.


This,

Personally my best results were made in litecoin mining, on average I'd make ~6 feathercoins a day but I get 1.2ish litecoins a day which equates to a bit over $2.50, 6 feathercoins is equal to a bit less then that and feathercoins are less stable too so yeah.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Sorry to double post but:

Seeing as my VRM's get fairly hot, I'm considering getting a PCI-E riser like This one, two things though:

1. Is it going to "damage" my board form not having a molex-powered riser on a 7950?
2. Where could I fit a triple slot card in my case? HAF 932? Like I have no idea haha


----------



## racer86

Hey guys so I picked up a 7950 the other day and got it set up with 2 of my 5870s but im not getting any shares on my 5870s only my 7950

They are running and im getting about 340 each and a total of about 1300mh/s but GUI miner is not showing any shares for the 5870s
this is the error im getting in the console
Quote:


> 2013-09-29 12:02:30: Listener for "5870-1": www.middlecoin.com:3333 29/09/2013 12:02:30, Verification failed, check hardware! (0:2:Cypress, d01908c8)
> 2013-09-29 12:02:35: Listener for "5870-1": www.middlecoin.com:3333 29/09/2013 12:02:35, Verification failed, check hardware! (0:2:Cypress, 684c8717)


also gonna have to do something about my 7950 its pushing 90c with two 90cfm fans on it


----------



## Bruennis

^box fan my friend... get a box fan


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> ^box fan my friend... get a box fan


Im working on a set up that will use a box fan to help cool 4-5 cards but right now my 5870s are chugging along at a nice 67 on one and 74c on the other so there not too bad its just that 7950 that is getting rediclous. I even set it up with a space between it and the 5870s to get the best airflow and wired a wall of 4 90cfm fans blowing towards it

I can fix the heat issue the main problem is the 5870s not producing share and getting the errors I listed above


----------



## Bruennis

Which 7950 did you buy? U should try cleaning and applying new TIM


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Which 7950 did you buy? U should try cleaning and applying new TIM


its the XFX DD black edition 7950 and unfortunately xfx has those stupid warranty void stickers on the screws for the heatsink so I cant remove it with out voiding the warranty


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> its the XFX DD black edition 7950 and unfortunately xfx has those stupid warranty void stickers on the screws for the heatsink so I cant remove it with out voiding the warranty


If you wrap the end of some needle nose pliers in electrical tape you should be able to get the screws off without any sign of damage.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> If you wrap the end of some needle nose pliers in electrical tape you should be able to get the screws off without any sign of damage.


i might give it a try but i still need to solve my original issue with my 5870s not mining properly and getting errors


----------



## cam51037

Hey racer, awesome to see you got a 7950.

Unfortunately it's an XFX. If you can still return it or exchange it for a different card I'd highly rcommend to do so, you won't get a very high hashrate with any xfx card regardless of bios, and all their coolers are loud and don't cool very well at all. I'd recommend an MSI card for mining.

As for fixing the issues you're having, try using the 13.4 drivers on the system, IIRC 5xxx series cards need older drivers to mine correctly.


----------



## matada

... wait. I make one bitcoin related joke in may (But how well does it mine bitcoins) and get warned. and yet this exists? The hell?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> ... wait. I make one bitcoin related joke in may (But how well does it mine bitcoins) and get warned. and yet this exists? The hell?


OCN changed it's rules on bitcoins and similar currencies a couple of months back and now allow discussion about them.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hey racer, awesome to see you got a 7950.
> 
> Unfortunately it's an XFX. If you can still return it or exchange it for a different card I'd highly rcommend to do so, you won't get a very high hashrate with any xfx card regardless of bios, and all their coolers are loud and don't cool very well at all. I'd recommend an MSI card for mining.
> 
> As for fixing the issues you're having, try using the 13.4 drivers on the system, IIRC 5xxx series cards need older drivers to mine correctly.


thanks n ya I got a decent deal on it so i snagged it up.ill give the 13.4 drivers a shot and see how they do

No returns on this XFX whats the hashrate I should be looking for? At 1100 on the core im getting around 580-600. Oh quick side note on the 5870s at 950 on the core they will do a solid 400 hash rate each at stock volts


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> thanks ill give the 13.4 drivers a shot and see how they do
> 
> No returns on this XFX whats the hashrate I should be looking for? At 1100 on the core im getting around 580-600. Oh quick side note on the 5870s at 950 on the core they will do a solid 400 hash rate each at stock volts


You'll probably be seeing a max of 630KH/s with that xfx card, and nice to see the 5870s doing a solid 400.


----------



## matada

Quick question for y'all.

GPU mining is dead. How can you keep doing it at a loss? Why haven't you invested in the Block Erupters? $20 for 300mhash and 2.5watts


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Quick question for y'all.
> 
> GPU mining is dead. How can you keep doing it at a loss? Why haven't you invested in the Block Erupters? $20 for 300mhash and 2.5watts


GPU mining _for Bitcoin_ is dead. There are other viable options for GPU mining where ASIC units don't work.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Quick question for y'all.
> 
> GPU mining is dead. How can you keep doing it at a loss? Why haven't you invested in the Block Erupters? $20 for 300mhash and 2.5watts


We mine alternate currencies such as Digitalcoin, Litecoin and just using Middlecoin or multipool. Then trade it for bitcoins and you're making a dollar or two a day with a single 7959.


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> We mine alternate currencies such as Digitalcoin, Litecoin and just using Middlecoin or multipool. Then trade it for bitcoins and you're making a dollar or two a day with a single 7959.


I just looked into mining litecoins with my soon to be 2 7970's and it's still a loss.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Quick question for y'all.
> 
> GPU mining is dead. How can you keep doing it at a loss? Why haven't you invested in the Block Erupters? $20 for 300mhash and 2.5watts


Yes, go spend your savings on Erupters and never ROI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I just looked into mining litecoins with my soon to be 2 7970's and it's still a loss.


Have you considered that some people don't pay as much for electricity as you do, or don't pay for it at all?

>7970s


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Sorry to double post but:
> 
> Seeing as my VRM's get fairly hot, I'm considering getting a PCI-E riser like This one, two things though:
> 
> 1. Is it going to "damage" my board form not having a molex-powered riser on a 7950?
> 2. Where could I fit a triple slot card in my case? HAF 932? Like I have no idea haha


The need for powered risers is a myth to sell powered risers. The only time I might suggest using them is on a cheap motherboard and on the 1x slots.

What's a case? (mining rigs don't use cases







)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I just looked into mining litecoins with my soon to be 2 7970's and it's still a loss.


I know difficulty with Litecoins is getting up there, but it still should be profitable.

What did you use for KH/s, watts used and power cost?


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Yes, go spend your savings on Erupters and never ROI.
> Have you considered that some people don't pay as much for electricity as you do, or don't pay for it at all?
> 
> >7970s


Erupters Are $20 and put out 330mhash. According to bitcoinx they will recover the cost 152 days later.

I pay $.09 kwh for my power total (including delivery fees)

1400 khash (700khash a card)

.09 power

700watts power (even though newegg's power calculator says "Our recommended PSU Wattage: 913 W"


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Erupters Are $20 and put out 330mhash. According to bitcoinx they will recover the cost 152 days later.
> 
> I pay $.09 kwh for my power total (including delivery fees)
> 
> 1400 khash (700khash a card)
> 
> .09 power
> 
> 700watts power (even though newegg's power calculator says "Our recommended PSU Wattage: 913 W"


700W isn't an accurate amount for dual 7970's. They'd take around 600W maximum.

But the reason we don't buy block erupters is because of difficulty increases - the difficulty it takes to solve a Bitcoin block is going up a constant 30% or more every 10 days or so. This means that quickly our block erupters will be left behind with the amazingly high difficulty and won't be able to mine any bitcoins. At least with GPU's and mining alt-coins we have a chance at breaking even.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Erupters Are $20 and put out 330mhash. According to bitcoinx they will recover the cost 152 days later.
> 
> I pay $.09 kwh for my power total (including delivery fees)
> 
> 1400 khash (700khash a card)
> 
> .09 power
> 
> 700watts power (even though newegg's power calculator says "Our recommended PSU Wattage: 913 W"


I get 711kH/s on 7950s. I don't pay for power. Sucks to be you.

As cam51037 verified, the Erupters will never be in the black.


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 700W isn't an accurate amount for dual 7970's. They'd take around 600W maximum.
> 
> But the reason we don't buy block erupters is because of difficulty increases - the difficulty it takes to solve a Bitcoin block is going up a constant 30% or more every 10 days or so. This means that quickly our block erupters will be left behind with the amazingly high difficulty and won't be able to mine any bitcoins. At least with GPU's and mining alt-coins we have a chance at breaking even.


I'm aware of the difficulty increases seeing that I break peoples hearts every day when they try to mine with a CPU or a 9800gt. Perks of being tech support for slush's pool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I'm aware of the difficulty increases seeing that I break peoples hearts every day when they try to mine with a CPU or a 9800gt. Perks of being tech support for slush's pool.


Sounds like someone wants to sell us erupters...cough








You should know they give no chance of ROI if that's the case.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I'm aware of the difficulty increases seeing that I break peoples hearts every day when they try to mine with a CPU or a 9800gt. Perks of being tech support for slush's pool.


Not trying to hassle you, but if you're tech support for Slush's Pool shouldn't you know why block erupters aren't profitable and what alt-coins are?


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Not trying to hassle you, but if you're tech support for Slush's Pool shouldn't you know why block erupters aren't profitable and what alt-coins are?


I know what alt coins are. I have since GPU's first started declining in profitability.

Everyone I Know that has BE's all have 10+ and make profits.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> The need for powered risers is a myth to sell powered risers. The only time I might suggest using them is on a cheap motherboard and on the 1x slots.
> 
> What's a case? (mining rigs don't use cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Okay good to know! I'm running them both in 16x slots so I guess there's no need haha. I didn't think there would be but I wanted to be certain.

I know they don't but it's just my gaming rig running litecoin mining software


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Okay good to know! I'm running them both in 16x slots so I guess there's no need haha. I didn't think there would be but I wanted to be certain.
> 
> I know they don't but it's just my gaming rig running litecoin mining software


I run 3 GPU rigs and all risers are unpowered. I'm about to test 5 GPUs tomorrow, since one flaky motherboard is out for RMA (BIOS was resetting at random).


----------



## CloudedVision

There is a 5850 on my local CL site for $75.Wondering what you guys think about this investment to farm bit coins or similar.

I have been doing homework about how to do this, and am fairly competent in my options. The bitcoin wiki says that a 5850 can run at about 346 mh/s. Running this info through the bitcoin calculator, I says that it will cost me about $23 per month to farm, and i'd be making under $5 from actually mining bitcoins.

I have been watching bitcoin for awhile, and the initial hardware costs to actually make any money is outside of my price range for investing in this idea.

Curious what other members here mine instead of bitcoin? What is the "best" crypto-currency to mine for the average PC user?

I have a desktop with 2 pcie slots, so i'd like to drop in a couple video cards that can produce a margin, if that is still even possible.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudedVision*
> 
> There is a 5850 on my local CL site for $75.Wondering what you guys think about this investment to farm bit coins or similar.
> 
> I have been doing homework about how to do this, and am fairly competent in my options. The bitcoin wiki says that a 5850 can run at about 346 mh/s. Running this info through the bitcoin calculator, I says that it will cost me about $23 per month to farm, and i'd be making under $5 from actually mining bitcoins.
> 
> I have been watching bitcoin for awhile, and the initial hardware costs to actually make any money is outside of my price range for investing in this idea.
> 
> Curious what other members here mine instead of bitcoin? What is the "best" crypto-currency to mine for the average PC user?
> 
> I have a desktop with 2 pcie slots, so i'd like to drop in a couple video cards that can produce a margin, if that is still even possible.


Not sure if you've been following the thread at all, but you don't mine BTC with GPUs any longer. You can mine Litecoin or other scrypt-based alt coins.

That GPU might be worth the $75 if it hasn't already been hashing away by some other miner. I suggest you try to find used 7950s, though. I'm sure you can find them for as low as $150 if you look hard enough and they'll do around 650kH/s each.


----------



## CloudedVision

I understand that farming bitcoins with GPU's is currently obsolete, I was using that as a reference point. I did the math on mining litecoins with a 7950 and I Think I can get about $30 per month out of a card at current market prices.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudedVision*
> 
> I understand that farming bitcoins with GPU's is currently obsolete, I was using that as a reference point. I did the math on mining litecoins with a 7950 and I Think I can get about $30 per month out of a card at current market prices.


If you are not paying for power, pure profit. If you are, I suggest you do the math before you start mining. I wouldn't depend on anything current to guide you, either. Many people are mining and holding their coins hoping the value goes way up. Right now it's dropping. Down 25c in a week.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudedVision*
> 
> I understand that farming bitcoins with GPU's is currently obsolete, I was using that as a reference point. I did the math on mining litecoins with a 7950 and I Think I can get about $30 per month out of a card at current market prices.


$30?

Use this site as reference: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=1000.00&sha256Power=500.00&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=630&scryptPower=345&scryptPowerCost=0.1000&sha256Check=false&scryptCheck=true

That's a 7950 mining at 630kh/s...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudedVision*
> 
> There is a 5850 on my local CL site for $75.Wondering what you guys think about this investment to farm bit coins or similar.
> 
> I have been doing homework about how to do this, and am fairly competent in my options. The bitcoin wiki says that a 5850 can run at about 346 mh/s. Running this info through the bitcoin calculator, I says that it will cost me about $23 per month to farm, and i'd be making under $5 from actually mining bitcoins.
> 
> I have been watching bitcoin for awhile, and the initial hardware costs to actually make any money is outside of my price range for investing in this idea.
> 
> *Curious what other members here mine instead of bitcoin? What is the "best" crypto-currency to mine for the average PC user?*
> 
> *I have a desktop with 2 pcie slots, so i'd like to drop in a couple video cards that can produce a margin, if that is still even possible.*


Well you can mine off both cards for sure. I assume you already have a card too so you could just use the 5850 for now. If you litecoin mined you'd make about $1ish a day minus power costs.

I'm going to get a second rig running soon I think, need to find a 5850 and a cheapo PSU to run it because I already have a desktop with a celeron and 2GB of RAM. (I'd run XP)


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Well you can mine off both cards for sure. I assume you already have a card too so you could just use the 5850 for now. If you litecoin mined you'd make about $1ish a day minus power costs.
> 
> I'm going to get a second rig running soon I think, need to find a 5850 and a cheapo PSU to run it because I already have a desktop with a celeron and 2GB of RAM. (I'd run XP)


There is bad support for mining on Windows XP, especially newer GPUs.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> $30?
> 
> Use this site as reference: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=1000.00&sha256Power=500.00&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=630&scryptPower=345&scryptPowerCost=0.1000&sha256Check=false&scryptCheck=true
> 
> That's a 7950 mining at 630kh/s...


That site's really dumb and unrealistic. Coin hopping is more likely to lose you money than anything else.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> That site's really dumb and unrealistic. Coin hopping is more likely to lose you money than anything else.


I was implying people should do their own research using resources like that one...I never said: "mine x coin"


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I was implying people should do their own research using resources like that one...I never said: "mine x coin"


From what I've calculated Litecoins are the best for me, not certain on that though. It's fairly stable but prices are dropping within the past few weeks however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> There is bad support for mining on Windows XP, especially newer GPUs.


Well Windows 7 would run fine on a celeron single core anyway. It'd just be so slow to do anything but I'd still get a good 400k/hashes haha.


----------



## fragamemnon

Right-o. First of all, I would like to apologize for probably asking the same question for the hundredth time. So please bear with me or feel free to ignore the post.

I haven't really spent a lot of time researching this, but I am considering the following and I need your opinions.
An R9 290X used for mining ~17hrs daily at minimum.
Power costs me a total of $.09/kWh (with all taxes included). Assuming the card + PSU inefficiency give a power draw at the wall of 300W, this would be $0.027/hr (or assuming 17hr mining -- $0.459 daily costs).

Would you even consider it if you were me? I'm leaning towards LiteCoins but willing to look into other alt currencies as well.

Assuming we're talking about 2560SPs (and not the optimal 2816) if they scale accordingly with all other resources allocated properly (and the mem frequency tuned as well, of course) that would be a ~25% increase not taking GPU clock and everything else into consideration. Let alone the 37.5% increase 2816SP would allow for.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> That site's really dumb and unrealistic. Coin hopping is more likely to lose you money than anything else.


That site is actually quite realistic for stable coins that don't jump around with difficulty and value too much. Ex. Digitalcoin.

Also, coin hopping is very profitable. I'd be making around 0.015BTC per day mining straight Digitalcoins or similar, but with multipool I'm making a minium 0.02BTC per day.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Right-o. First of all, I would like to apologize for probably asking the same question for the hundredth time. So please bear with me or feel free to ignore the post.
> 
> I haven't really spent a lot of time researching this, but I am considering the following and I need your opinions.
> An R9 290X used for mining ~17hrs daily at minimum.
> Power costs me a total of $.09/kWh (with all taxes included). Assuming the card + PSU inefficiency give a power draw at the wall of 300W, this would be $0.027/hr (or assuming 17hr mining -- $0.459 daily costs).
> 
> Would you even consider it if you were me? I'm leaning towards LiteCoins but willing to look into other alt currencies as well.
> 
> Assuming we're talking about 2560SPs (and not the optimal 2816) if they scale accordingly with all other resources allocated properly (and the mem frequency tuned as well, of course) that would be a ~25% increase not taking GPU clock and everything else into consideration. Let alone the 37.5% increase 2816SP would allow for.


Well let's say a R9-290X gets about 1.2MH/s. I think that's a fair speed considering it's faster than a 7990 which gets about 1.1MH/s if I remember correctly.

You need to add in power for the rest of your PC as well to be accurate, so let's say 400W while mining.

At current difficulty you'd be making around $2 per day with multipool, or around $1 a day with a certain coin after power costs. So it would take you anywhere from around 1 year to 2 years to break even _at current difficulties._

Now you've gotta factor in how much these currencies have changed the past half year and think about that too.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Right-o. First of all, I would like to apologize for probably asking the same question for the hundredth time. So please bear with me or feel free to ignore the post.
> 
> I haven't really spent a lot of time researching this, but I am considering the following and I need your opinions.
> An R9 290X used for mining ~17hrs daily at minimum.
> Power costs me a total of $.09/kWh (with all taxes included). Assuming the card + PSU inefficiency give a power draw at the wall of 300W, this would be $0.027/hr (or assuming 17hr mining -- $0.459 daily costs).
> 
> Would you even consider it if you were me? I'm leaning towards LiteCoins but willing to look into other alt currencies as well.
> 
> Assuming we're talking about 2560SPs (and not the optimal 2816) if they scale accordingly with all other resources allocated properly (and the mem frequency tuned as well, of course) that would be a ~25% increase not taking GPU clock and everything else into consideration. Let alone the 37.5% increase 2816SP would allow for.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's say a R9-290X gets about 1.2MH/s. I think that's a fair speed considering it's faster than a 7990 which gets about 1.1MH/s if I remember correctly.
> 
> You need to add in power for the rest of your PC as well to be accurate, so let's say 400W while mining.
> 
> At current difficulty you'd be making around $2 per day with multipool, or around $1 a day with a certain coin after power costs. So it would take you anywhere from around 1 year to 2 years to break even _at current difficulties._
> 
> Now you've gotta factor in how much these currencies have changed the past half year and think about that too.
Click to expand...

This is a valid point you have made and I was also thinking over difficulty factor and coin prices. However I haven't monitored them and I can't afford to spend the time for the study I need to conduct over them in order to define patterns in behaviour and come out with a prognosis. Could you perhaps elaborate on the shift rates in a _very_ rough estimate?









Also, the general idea is that I will stick the card in my current rig and work out a way to use them simultaneously.
Specifically:
680 dedicated to folding;
R2D2 caters to the rest of my needs and gets its GPU time put into bitmining. (This is why I also didn't factor additional CPU power draw, etc. It will come with the most of one core dedicated to it by my calculations, but when we take into consideration that right now I "idle" at around 60% CPU when only servers and folding is up, it wouldn't be a deciding factor.)
And also I do not strive to get the money I shelled for it back. Rather I'd be interested in something more realistic, like making up for the total power bill (read: folding power costs).

And $2 per day actually sounds quite attractive when we take the fact that the average pay in Bulgaria is the equivalent of US ~$450. My pay is considered wonderful (being a student and such) and it equals out to $690 after taxes.
But then again, I suppose multipool profits will be able to get harvested at a further point in time? (I haven't read on it and I assume it to be "Mine on X pool until Y pool becomes more profitable, then back to X once Y offers less profit")

Thank you for the feedback, I genuinely appreciate it.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> This is a valid point you have made and I was also thinking over difficulty factor and coin prices. However I haven't monitored them and I can't afford to spend the time for the study I need to conduct over them in order to define patterns in behaviour and come out with a prognosis. Could you perhaps elaborate on the shift rates in a _very_ rough estimate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the general idea is that I will stick the card in my current rig and work out a way to use them simultaneously.
> Specifically:
> 680 dedicated to folding;
> R2D2 caters to the rest of my needs and gets its GPU time put into bitmining. (This is why I also didn't factor additional CPU power draw, etc. It will come with the most of one core dedicated to it by my calculations, but when we take into consideration that right now I "idle" at around 60% CPU when only servers and folding is up, it wouldn't be a deciding factor.)
> And also I do not strive to get the money I shelled for it back. Rather I'd be interested in something more realistic, like making up for the total power bill (read: folding power costs).
> 
> And $2 per day actually sounds quite attractive when we take the fact that the average pay in Bulgaria is the equivalent of US ~$450. My pay is considered wonderful (being a student and such) and it equals out to $690 after taxes.
> But then again, I suppose multipool profits will be able to get harvested at a further point in time? (I haven't read on it and I assume it to be "Mine on X pool until Y pool becomes more profitable, then back to X once Y offers less profit")
> 
> Thank you for the feedback, I genuinely appreciate it.


Well just for a quick example of difficulty and price, try taking a look at these charts: http://ltc.block-explorer.com/charts

That one does an accurate portrayal of LTC value to BTC value, but it doesn't have any LTC to USD charts anywhere. But you can see how the difficulty has changed in the last 6 months or so. 6 months ago nobody was mining Litecoins, but now many people are.

As for the multipool question, chances are multipool will be in business longer just because no matter how the coins are all doing, the miners there will be making more than the other miners just mining straight coins.

But if I was you I'd go for it and buy a R9-290X if your budget allows. Consider this: If by the time you get it, no crypto-coins are profitable, could you still afford it? If the answer is a no you might want to rethink your investment, because in the worst case you won't be making a cent from it.

But if you're looking for a gaming upgrade too I know I'll be getting a R9-290X for gaming, mining and folding, and I'll have a similar situation as you. (GTX 670 in the system for folding, R9-290X for mining (except during foldathons







)

But yeah, to sum it up there are lots of variables to take into account with buying mining equipment.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> -snip
> 
> 
> 
> Well just for a quick example of difficulty and price, try taking a look at these charts: http://ltc.block-explorer.com/charts
> 
> That one does an accurate portrayal of LTC value to BTC value, but it doesn't have any LTC to USD charts anywhere. But you can see how the difficulty has changed in the last 6 months or so. 6 months ago nobody was mining Litecoins, but now many people are.
> 
> As for the multipool question, chances are multipool will be in business longer just because no matter how the coins are all doing, the miners there will be making more than the other miners just mining straight coins.
> 
> But if I was you I'd go for it and buy a R9-290X if your budget allows. Consider this: If by the time you get it, no crypto-coins are profitable, could you still afford it? If the answer is a no you might want to rethink your investment, because in the worst case you won't be making a cent from it.
> 
> But if you're looking for a gaming upgrade too I know I'll be getting a R9-290X for gaming, mining and folding, and I'll have a similar situation as you. (GTX 670 in the system for folding, R9-290X for mining (except during foldathons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But yeah, to sum it up there are lots of variables to take into account with buying mining equipment.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'll take a good look once I get back home (shift ends in 9 minutes).









And well... What's the worst that could happen?







I'd just sell the GTX 680 and have the 290X for everything (well besides mining).
Needless to say I'd be really happy to net 1 million points in two Foldathons alone using both GPUs, but who knows.

Alrighty, I'll study the information you provided further and eventually I'll come up with a master plan.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Having both nvidia and amd drivers will be a pain...Also, the 290X should fold GREAT whilst also being good for folding.
Get dual 290s?








Or just get a lot of cheap 7950s and dedicate some to folding if you must.


----------



## Darklyric

Is it possible to vm bamt with amd drivers being separated under the different os? Also doesn't bamt come with some default amd drivers?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Is it possible to vm bamt with amd drivers being separated under the different os? Also doesn't bamt come with some default amd drivers?


Probably, and yes.


----------



## Matt-Matt

I'm going to set up a 5850 rig with 1 or 2 of them in a cheaper rig and I'll need a new PSU on the cheap.

Gotta find out if power is free next year or what though


----------



## jbmayes2000

For some of you more experienced guys, what do you think about ripple.com and XRP? It can't be mined but from a currency standpoint, is this something you think you would transition too?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not at all...it's closed source and has a lot of scammy features.

http://ripplescam.org/

Realsolid is working on a new currency called Microcash, which should improve on Ripple and allow you to have a sort of "fiat" bridge, like paypal but better.
You can buy solidcoins at mcxnow, and they'll be turned 1:1 into microcash (which is supposed to get to 1usd per unit)


----------



## matada

Ripple isn't a scam. I've gotten 2btc from their giveaways. could have gotten a lot more if I sat on my XRP gifts.


----------



## khaosstrife

Alright guys I need some input here. cam51037 was nice enough to throw me a bone and when I get home I will have to give em' some rep for that.

In any case, I cannot try the settings Cam suggested yet because I am not home. But in any case back to my original reason.

Here is my current hardware setup (only listing the key parts applicable for mining purposes):

CPU - Intel i7 3770k @ 3.5 GHz
RAM - 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 2133 CL 9
Mobo - ASUS Maximus V Extreme
GPU - Diamond HD 7970 (7970PE53GV2)

Getting 550 mH/s right now with it with GUIminer. Cam suggested setting intensity to 13, and thread-concurrency to 8192. I intend on trying this when I get home. Any more input/suggestions would be welcomed.

I do plan on picking up between 1 and 3 more of these cards before the end of the month and liquid cooling them. This is not a dedicated mining rig however, if it makes a few dollars in it's down time (when not in use) then I don't see the harm.

Oh also might I add, I can still do things as long as it is not too graphic intensive on my machine and not have it impact the hash rate. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Does mining put very much stress on the other components, like motherboard or ram? I'm just looking for some cheap setup to throw 2 cards into, with possibility for expansion. So basically any mobo with 3-4 pci-e slots should be fine, unless the motherboard gets stressed a lot, then maybe spring for something with vrm coolers and such?


----------



## Darklyric

It doesn't clog the pci-e bandwidth I know that but it does take a little ram a gb or so I think so you will want enough for the os too.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Whats the best coin to mine right now? I've been mining FTC for the past month, but I feel like there may be something better. BTW, free electricity here, and I pull 1.35M/hs.


----------



## Darklyric

ltc seems fairly profitable for a easy to trade and fairly consistent coin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, for lazier people, ltc/xpm on cpu at beeeeer.org


----------



## cam51037

If you're looking for just one coin I'd recommend Litecoin, it's been fairly profitable the last while.

But there's always multipool + cryptsy auto-selling which makes a fair amount per day as well.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

My only problem with multipool is I get an insane amount of stales there. Seems very wasteful.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> My only problem with multipool is I get an insane amount of stales there. Seems very wasteful.


You can change coins manually too, and avoid the ones that give you too many stales...I used to do that, it's better than multipool/middlecoin but more work.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khaosstrife*
> 
> Alright guys I need some input here. cam51037 was nice enough to throw me a bone and when I get home I will have to give em' some rep for that.
> 
> In any case, I cannot try the settings Cam suggested yet because I am not home. But in any case back to my original reason.
> 
> Here is my current hardware setup (only listing the key parts applicable for mining purposes):
> 
> CPU - Intel i7 3770k @ 3.5 GHz
> RAM - 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 2133 CL 9
> Mobo - ASUS Maximus V Extreme
> GPU - Diamond HD 7970 (7970PE53GV2)
> 
> Getting 550 mH/s right now with it with GUIminer. Cam suggested setting intensity to 13, and thread-concurrency to 8192. I intend on trying this when I get home. Any more input/suggestions would be welcomed.
> 
> I do plan on picking up between 1 and 3 more of these cards before the end of the month and liquid cooling them. This is not a dedicated mining rig however, if it makes a few dollars in it's down time (when not in use) then I don't see the harm.
> 
> Oh also might I add, I can still do things as long as it is not too graphic intensive on my machine and not have it impact the hash rate. Just thought I would throw that out there.


If you get free power don't even bother really.

But I do the same, I have two cards running (7950's) and I'm pulling 580k/hash on the bottom one and 565 or so on the top. I just leave it on full when I'm not using it (overnight/during the daytime when I'm not here and when I go home over weekends).

Setting the thread-concurrency to 8192 and intensity to 13 AND setting the threads to 2 makes a decent amount of k/hashes while being able to use the computer for watching videos and browsing the internet with little-to-no lag. Currently with being on that setting on my top card I'm getting 472 k/hashes, whereas having the concurrency on 21712 and a intensity of 13 (anything higher and i get a bit of lag in videos and when I minimize windows) nets around 330k/hashes from memory.

Mine crash when I set it anything above 13 with that though. So I just set it at that..
Same with setting it above an intensity of 19 on the bottom card. Runs fine though.

My cards are clocked at 1000/1250MHz - My memory is rubbish on both or I'm doing something wrong either way I'm doing okay.

Get back to us if you have any trouble with it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> If you're looking for just one coin I'd recommend Litecoin, it's been fairly profitable the last while.
> 
> But there's always multipool + cryptsy auto-selling which makes a fair amount per day as well.


I don't like multipooling as you don't know if you're being ripped off by the pool owner or what and you don't have a sort of guaranteed amount per day. You may get on average a bit more but I'd rather stick with one coin for the simplicity and ease








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> My only problem with multipool is I get an insane amount of stales there. Seems very wasteful.


This too, I'd rather mine litecoin in the case that litecoin prices go up and I know what I'm getting.


----------



## khaosstrife

Well that is very helpful. Thanks for the info. I am curious about with litecoins. I am only getting around 22 Kh/s and something does not feel right. Any info on that?

Thanks!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> If you're looking for just one coin I'd recommend Litecoin, it's been fairly profitable the last while.
> 
> But there's always multipool + cryptsy auto-selling which makes a fair amount per day as well.


Don't promote that auto-sell BS man. That does nothing but drop the price of a coin consistently. If you actually held your coins and knew what price you were selling them at you would make more money.


----------



## Darklyric

25 kh/s on that 780? I wouldn't even mine on a nividia gpu.


----------



## matada

Did you guys hear Silkroad got seized/the owner arrested. Enjoy the nosedive in btc prices.

And I thought the govt wouldn't do jack during the shutdown!


----------



## matada

I've never seen bitlisten light up like this!


----------



## Darklyric

yikes my ltc NOOOO!

And nice I've never heard of bitlisten before


----------



## matada

It's epic. BTC-E shows bitcoins as low as $75 (now back at $100), and LTC at $.63 crazy ****


----------



## Bruennis

Yikes. LTC and BTC took a plunge today


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> It's epic. BTC-E shows bitcoins as low as $75 (now back at $100), and LTC at $.63 crazy ****


Mt.gox is at $129 and $1.7 now so its seems it might bounce back.


----------



## ivanlabrie

BUY ALL THE BTC!!!!!


----------



## jbmayes2000

whats going on with BAMT? I noticed there isn't any updating at all..


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> whats going on with BAMT? I noticed there isn't any updating at all..


BAMT hasn't been maintained for a very long time. SMOS is pretty much just BAMT with the name changed. It isn't hard to set up a mining rig that's much better than BAMT: http://www.lurkmore.com/wiki/Debian_Linux_cryptocoin_mining_rig_setup_guide


----------



## cam51037

WOW! Today has been a *huge* day in the history of bitcoin for the following reasons:
-Silk Road shut down
-BTC price dropped over $20 today, along will all the other crypto currencies following along
-Bitcointalk was just hacked

All in the short span of less than 12 hours.







I wonder what else we'll see happen in the next 12 hours...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Primecoin to da moon!








(wishful thinking)


----------



## racer86

might have to snag up a few hundred in litecoin and see what the price does


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> might have to snag up a few hundred in litecoin and see what the price does


Considering the same.. I have an extra $80 in my account today..


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd buy a lot if I could, but only when it hit the lowest point (talkin btc), not it pretty much recovered. LTC is cheaper than it was, in USD value...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd buy a lot if I could, but only when it hit the lowest point (talkin btc), not it pretty much recovered. LTC is cheaper than it was, in USD value...


Here's to hoping it will increase! I have like 9ish right now :s


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd buy a lot if I could, but only when it hit the lowest point (talkin btc), not it pretty much recovered. LTC is cheaper than it was, in USD value...


ya ltc was at .75 for a while im trying to figure out a decent way to get money into BTC-E without jumping through 100 hoops


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> ya ltc was at .75 for a while im trying to figure out a decent way to get money into BTC-E without jumping through 100 hoops


----------



## kcskcw

any thoughts on AMD-APP-SDK-v2.8.1.0 ?


----------



## Asy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> It's epic. BTC-E shows bitcoins as low as $75 (now back at $100), and LTC at $.63 crazy ****


Lowest I saw LTC today was 1.19...where did you see this .63???


----------



## d3vour3r

just bought 3 ASICminer Block Erupters for 30 bucks a pop (AUD).

going to run them in a mwave 7 port powered hub.

Hopefully will get >1ghz

also can put my gpus to use as well

question: can I game and mine at same time if I use the usb block eruptors without any performance drain from my main rig?


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> any thoughts on AMD-APP-SDK-v2.8.1.0 ?


You can't even compile cgminer with that SDK. I'm assuming cgminer will just show no change under Windows (if it actually runs).


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> just bought 3 ASICminer Block Erupters for 30 bucks a pop (AUD).
> 
> going to run them in a mwave 7 port powered hub.
> 
> Hopefully will get >1ghz
> 
> also can put my gpus to use as well
> 
> question: can I game and mine at same time if I use the usb block eruptors without any performance drain from my main rig?


Yeah you sure can, because the block eruptors are seporate to the PC and would probably only use RAM and a bit of CPU processing power to keep the mining program open.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I used to mine on both cpu and gpu (low intensity) while playing SWTOR on low. xD


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I used to mine on both cpu and gpu (low intensity) while playing SWTOR on low. xD


I guess it depends on the game


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I used to mine on both cpu and gpu (low intensity) while playing SWTOR on low. xD


Yea a 4770k would pull off 4 threads priming and all your gpus mining and use the igpu to play sc II at med with 30 fps lol.


----------



## bluestang

hmm, can't get primeminer_x64 to work with http://beeeeer.org
haven't mined primecoin in a week or two (maybe more)

my setting:
primeminer_x64.exe -pooluser=AL4L4dDVjjib2raRQvV59igkQvKQBUViAD -poolip=beeeeer.org -poolport=1337 -genproclimit=4

has something changed i'm not aware of. thanks for any help!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> hmm, can't get primeminer_x64 to work with http://beeeeer.org
> haven't mined primecoin in a week or two (maybe more)
> 
> my setting:
> primeminer_x64.exe -pooluser=AL4L4dDVjjib2raRQvV59igkQvKQBUViAD -poolip=beeeeer.org -poolport=1337 -genproclimit=4
> 
> has something changed i'm not aware of. thanks for any help!


Download the new one?

0.4 is out, old versions might not work.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Download the new one?
> 
> 0.4 is out, old versions might not work.


yep, that did it...thanks!


----------



## racer86

What exchange do u guys recomend for LTC btc-e is rediclous to get money into


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> What exchange do u guys recomend for LTC btc-e is rediclous to get money into


Are you looking to deposit USD and exchange them for LTC, or looking to swap bitcoins to litecoins?

If you're doing the Bitcoin to Litecoin route I'd recommend Vircurex: https://vircurex.com/ I've had a good experience with them, traded around 0.4 BTC in total with their site. Not a lot, but a decent amount for a small time miner.

For USD to Litecoin if you don't want to use BTC-e you can always buy straight bitcoins from Localbitcoins or Bitstamp or similar and then trade the BTC for LTC on Vircurex or Cryptsy. I'd recommend Vircurex over Cryptsy though, just because Cryptsy isn't as stable a website IMO, as in DDOS protection and such.


----------



## Hokies83

Wow Mining profits have really hit the Toilet in the last 30 days.... Asics are effecting the other coins...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Wow Mining profits have really hit the Toilet in the last 30 days.... Asics are effecting the other coins...


Yeah ASICs really are affecting all SHA-256 currencies.

And reports are just coming in today that KNC customers are receiving their miners today, expect a larger than normal difficulty increase the next time it changes, which is about 542 blocks away. (around 5 and a half days with current hashing power)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

MCXnow is the best exchange for litecoin. Simple as that! Fastest and safest exchange for your coins.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> MCXnow is the best exchange for litecoin. Simple as that! Fastest and safest exchange for your coins.


mcxNOW


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> mcxNOW


Looks like we got a big shot capitalization buff over here lol.

I've been a user there for 7 months... I've had a long day give me a break man


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Are you looking to deposit USD and exchange them for LTC, or looking to swap bitcoins to litecoins?
> 
> If you're doing the Bitcoin to Litecoin route I'd recommend Vircurex: https://vircurex.com/ I've had a good experience with them, traded around 0.4 BTC in total with their site. Not a lot, but a decent amount for a small time miner.
> 
> For USD to Litecoin if you don't want to use BTC-e you can always buy straight bitcoins from Localbitcoins or Bitstamp or similar and then trade the BTC for LTC on Vircurex or Cryptsy. I'd recommend Vircurex over Cryptsy though, just because Cryptsy isn't as stable a website IMO, as in DDOS protection and such.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> MCXnow is the best exchange for litecoin. Simple as that! Fastest and safest exchange for your coins.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Looks like we got a big shot capitalization buff over here lol.
> 
> I've been a user there for 7 months... I've had a long day give me a break man


lol yeah, no big deal...but yeah, +1

You also get interest for holding coins there, which is a nice bonus, and you can also invest in mcxfee shares. You get paid a portion of the exchange profits (fees) in all the coins that are traded.
If volume is big that day you can get a decent income with a few shares.
Sadly they are a bit overpriced now though...I had 10 and sold them for 0.18btc! epic facepalm.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Wow Mining profits have really hit the Toilet in the last 30 days.... Asics are effecting the other coins...


You reckon? It will one day but surely we can just switch to other coins?
I only started mining about 2-3 weeks ago








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah ASICs really are affecting all SHA-256 currencies.
> 
> And reports are just coming in today that KNC customers are receiving their miners today, expect a larger than normal difficulty increase the next time it changes, which is about 542 blocks away. (around 5 and a half days with current hashing power)


Oh that's laaaaaaaaaaaaaame, I hope it doesn't effect litecoins too much


----------



## ivanlabrie

It probably won't...I have 15gh/s pending from them. Should start mining soon.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It probably won't...I have 15gh/s pending from them. Should start mining soon.


Wow nice, someone is gonna be rich soon


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Wow nice, someone is gonna be rich soon


Not rich xD
More like, I'll make 2 btc or 3 this month.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not rich xD
> More like, I'll make 2 btc or 3 this month.


That is rich to me, I'm a poor uni student who gets excited over saving $20 haha.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> That is rich to me, I'm a poor uni student who gets excited over saving $20 haha.


Well, if you convert that to my local currency, I'd make the same amount I earn working full time for a month.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, if you convert that to my local currency, I'd make the same amount I earn working full time for a month.


$20 or the Bitcoins? haha


----------



## cam51037

Just thought I'd pop in here quickly, if anybody wants to see the FBI's bitcoin wallet, here's their address: https://blockchain.info/address/1F1tAaz5x1HUXrCNLbtMDqcw6o5GNn4xqX

$3.5 million worth of bitcoins, mother of god!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in here quickly, if anybody wants to see the FBI's bitcoin wallet, here's their address: https://blockchain.info/address/1F1tAaz5x1HUXrCNLbtMDqcw6o5GNn4xqX
> 
> $3.5 million worth of bitcoins, mother of god!


Holy mother of wow...
Just wow.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I just noticed there's a "request payment" button...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I just noticed there's a "request payment" button...


Yeah haha, I was joking around with a mate saying you should request like 10k bitcoins hahaha.


----------



## Rar4f

I am thought of getting a R9 280X card. ($300)

But i got a question, if i get a single R9 290 (the cheaper one) , will i have a good chance of earning back the additonal money i must fork out within 90 days or a year? Including getting money enuff to pay electricity?

I just want a general idea if its highly possible or not. I realize there are factors that come into play.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a R9 280X card. ($300)
> 
> But i got a question, if i get a single R9 290 (the cheaper one) , will i have a good chance of earning back the additonal money i must fork out within 90 days or a year? Including getting money enuff to pay electricity?
> 
> I just want a general idea if its highly possible or not. I realize there are factors that come into play.


You'll definitely recover your investment mining alts, problem is it might take some time to do so...I'd say maybe you'll make 0.5btc per month with one of those, maybe 0.7 being optimistic.


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You'll definitely recover your investment mining alts, problem is it might take some time to do so...I'd say maybe you'll make 0.5btc per month with one of those, maybe 0.7 being optimistic.


How long do you think it will take if you were to make an estimated guess?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> How long do you think it will take if you were to make an estimated guess?


I think you'll get between .3 and .7 btc per month, let's say an average of .5 btc which equals 68.5usd. Power draw should lower your profits a bit, but not too much.
If you mine say worldcoins and trade for bitcoin to then trade for cash immediately you'll make 1.97usd per day, and 1.13usd after power costs. If you mine more profitable coins instead of one stable one, you can make up to 2.7usd after power costs.
Say the card costs 550usd, if you get the non x 290 and it hashes at 1000kh/s whilst drawing 250w...you'd recover the investment in 9 months. Assuming you pay 0.1usd kwh.

Thing is, we still buy this expensive hardware, right? Why not make some extra money with it, and maybe even recover the cost?


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think you'll get between .3 and .7 btc per month, let's say an average of .5 btc which equals 68.5usd. Power draw should lower your profits a bit, but not too much.
> If you mine say worldcoins and trade for bitcoin to then trade for cash immediately you'll make 1.97usd per day, and 1.13usd after power costs. If you mine more profitable coins instead of one stable one, you can make up to 2.7usd after power costs.
> Say the card costs 550usd, if you get the non x 290 and it hashes at 1000kh/s whilst drawing 250w...you'd recover the investment in 9 months. Assuming you pay 0.1usd kwh.
> 
> Thing is, we still buy this expensive hardware, right? Why not make some extra money with it, and maybe even recover the cost?


Do i have to have the computer on 24/7 in 9 months?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Do i have to have the computer on 24/7 in 9 months?


Pretty much, I just do it and don't over think it too much...also, if you mine with your cpu you add 30 bucks more to that.
Do it whenever you're not using the pc intensively and you'll make money eventually.
I personally consider the pc paid for, since I would have gotten the hardware anyway...


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Pretty much, I just do it and don't over think it too much...also, if you mine with your cpu you add 30 bucks more to that.
> Do it whenever you're not using the pc intensively and you'll make money eventually.
> I personally consider the pc paid for, since I would have gotten the hardware anyway...


I am just worried of factors like:

What if my build state will have weakened as result of running 24/7 for 9 months ?

What if something happens in coin community (price going up and down or instability) ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I am just worried of factors like:
> 
> What if my build state will have weakened as result of running 24/7 for 9 months ?
> 
> What if something happens in coin community (price going up and down or instability) ?


You only lose if you buy hardware specifically for mining and nothing else...if anything.
Your rig won't suffer for running 24/7 since you'll undervolt and have proper cooling. Just get a good quality psu and take good care of dust filtration or clean the rig regularly.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I am just worried of factors like:
> 
> What if my build state will have weakened as result of running 24/7 for 9 months ?
> 
> What if something happens in coin community (price going up and down or instability) ?


Let me answer these questions too:
1) Your PC should degrade over 9 months of folding _if everything is configured correctly!_ This means undervolting cards, not using insane amounts of voltage, keeping temperatures in check and not using insane GPU clocks either. If those are in check your computer should easily run for a minimum of 5 years. There's a better chance that with mining you'll see on of your parts was faulty though, such as your PSU. It really stresses the PSU if your PSU is just barely enough for your build.

2)This totally depends. Nobody knows if crypto markets will be stable, but I think they're here to stay. If you want to be safe you can cash it out to your bank account in deposits of $50-$100 every one and awhile, but again, nobody knows where they're going. Bitcoins could hit $500 tomorrow or they could drop all the way down to $5, although I don't see either of those options happening tomorrow let alone the near future.


----------



## minaul

Just a note for anyone thinking they'll get the new GPUs for mining:

Code:



Code:


<kyrio> are you going to add code for the new AMD gpus before you stop supporting them
<@conman> not unless someone buys me one
<@conman> though deprecation plan is sooner than new GPUs come out

cgminer is going to drop GPU support, and it definitely won't support the new GPUs unless the community buys him the top GPU of the series:

Code:



Code:


<kyrio> do you need the top card
<kyrio> new card is going to be much less
<@conman> I wont work for nothing sorry

conman is Con Kolivas, the author of cgminer.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Just a note for anyone thinking they'll get the new GPUs for mining:
> 
> are you going to add code for the new AMD gpus before you stop supporting them
> <@conman> not unless someone buys me one
> <@conman> though deprecation plan is sooner than new GPUs come out
> 
> cgminer is going to drop GPU support, and it definitely won't support the new GPUs unless the community buys him the top GPU of the series:
> 
> do you need the top card
> new card is going to be much less
> <@conman> I wont work for nothing sorry
> 
> conman is Con Kolivas, the author of cgminer.


Well there are still other GPU miners. If he doesn't support the new AMD GPU's I think that would be extremely stupid because that's the only way people can mine scrypt currencies at this point in time.


----------



## minaul

Yes, there definitely are other miners, and they're all **** (that's why we use cgminer).

No, it wouldn't be stupid for him to drop support. He doesn't care about scrypt, Litecoin, or GPU mining. He gets sponsored to code for ASICs and gets donations for the same. He doesn't get anything from the scrypt using community other than questions (his words). He doesn't like coding for GPUs or scrypt and so he's not going to do so any longer.

As he said, he's definitely dropping support unless the top GPU, of the new architecture, is purchased for him.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Yes, there definitely are other miners, and they're all **** (that's why we use cgminer).
> 
> No, it wouldn't be stupid for him to drop support. He doesn't care about scrypt, Litecoin, or GPU mining. He gets sponsored to code for ASICs and gets donations for the same. He doesn't get anything from the scrypt using community other than questions (his words). He doesn't like coding for GPUs or scrypt and so he's not going to do so any longer.
> 
> As he said, he's definitely dropping support unless the top GPU, of the new architecture, is purchased for him.


There are definitely other good mining programs, such as BFGMiner, it's quite commonly used as well.

But I guess if he doesn't want to code for scrypt that's his decision, but it'll force me as well as many other folks to switch mining programs to someone who will support the new AMD cards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Just a note for anyone thinking they'll get the new GPUs for mining:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <kyrio> are you going to add code for the new AMD gpus before you stop supporting them
> <@conman> not unless someone buys me one
> <@conman> though deprecation plan is sooner than new GPUs come out
> 
> cgminer is going to drop GPU support, and it definitely won't support the new GPUs unless the community buys him the top GPU of the series:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <kyrio> do you need the top card
> <kyrio> new card is going to be much less
> <@conman> I wont work for nothing sorry
> 
> conman is Con Kolivas, the author of cgminer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Yes, there definitely are other miners, and they're all **** (that's why we use cgminer).
> 
> No, it wouldn't be stupid for him to drop support. He doesn't care about scrypt, Litecoin, or GPU mining. He gets sponsored to code for ASICs and gets donations for the same. He doesn't get anything from the scrypt using community other than questions (his words). He doesn't like coding for GPUs or scrypt and so he's not going to do so any longer.
> 
> As he said, he's definitely dropping support unless the top GPU, of the new architecture, is purchased for him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> There are definitely other good mining programs, such as BFGMiner, it's quite commonly used as well.
> 
> But I guess if he doesn't want to code for scrypt that's his decision, but it'll force me as well as many other folks to switch mining programs to someone who will support the new AMD cards.


I hear that olivas guy code is horrible...really messy and not efficient.
BFGminer is leaps better, I'm sure the dev will work on newer gpu support, and we also have mtrlt who's the best opencl coder the cryptocommunity has. He did code a copperlark reaper miner for free, and gave it away to the mcxnow crew for giggles. Made me some decent money!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So with 2 x HD 7970 what is the best choice? Free Electricity.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So with 2 x HD 7970 what is the best choice? Free Electricity.


Check this link out: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=1000.00&sha256Power=500.00&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=1400&scryptPower=600&scryptPowerCost=0.1000&sha256Check=false&scryptCheck=true

There you'll see which coins are best, it changes on a daily basis, that's why there are pools who mine the best coins at any given point in time.
I'd reccomend: www.middlecoin.com, or multipool.us paired with cryptsy.com autosell...I dislike dealing with cryptsy that's why I only either mine at middlecoin or mine coins that trade at mcxnow like worldcoins or ftc, and xpm of course (on cpu).

Try http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485.0


----------



## Matt-Matt

Just donated 0.014 Bitcoins ($1.60 AUD) to a certain website that has music and videos that accepts both Bitcoins and Litecoins for donations.
I feel a bit better about my habits of using it haha.


----------



## cam51037

Have any of you heard of GHash.io? Basically you buy GH/s from Cex.io at the current security price for it (around 0.21 BTC) I just bought around 1.01 GH/s and it's already up and mining for me. The only thing is this security has only been up for 2 days... So I'm not sure how reliable it is.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Been running CGMiner today with 2 x HD 7970 @ 1125/1575 and i get ~ 1050 MH/s. Is that low or normal?


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Been running CGMiner today with 2 x HD 7970 @ 1125/1575 and i get ~ 1050 MH/s. Is that low or normal?


You should be getting 1200+ KH/s with two overclocked 7970s. 2 7950s at bone stock(960/1250) gets around ~1150 KH/s. What are your settings in the bat file?


----------



## Rar4f

How many Bitcoins do people average a month with a 7970 at stock speed?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> You should be getting 1200+ KH/s with two overclocked 7970s. 2 7950s at bone stock(960/1250) gets around ~1150 KH/s. What are your settings in the bat file?


cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u [...................................] -p x --intensity 13 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8192


----------



## coachrex

I'm hoping you guys realize now that mining Bitcoins like this indirectly facilitates illegal activity.

It allows your PC to serve as Proxy Servers for websites like Silk Road, which has been shut down.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> I'm hoping you guys realize now that mining Bitcoins like this indirectly facilitates illegal activity.
> 
> It allows your PC to serve as Proxy Servers for websites like Silk Road, which has been shut down.


In short no it does not I believe you are confusing the Tor network with mining bit coins, someone correct me if I'm wrong but mining bitcoins does not make you part of the Tor network

Not to mention every single person indirectly facilitates illegal activity somehow just gotta play 10 degrees of seperation


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Can anyone confirm this cex.io thing? If so, I can get 5 GH/s already


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> I'm hoping you guys realize now that mining Bitcoins like this indirectly facilitates illegal activity.
> 
> It allows your PC to serve as Proxy Servers for websites like Silk Road, which has been shut down.


You're confusing mining bitcoins with running as a relay on the Tor network. Mining bitcoins isn't illegal activity in any countries to my knowledge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this cex.io thing? If so, I can get 5 GH/s already


Well I've had just over 1 GH/s hashing for about 6 hours now and have a total of 0.0004 BTC.







It was just released two days ago though, so it's definitely a new service.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So the GH/s will only mine btc correct?
But how much time would it take to mine 1BTC?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So the GH/s will only mine btc correct?
> But how much time would it take to mine 1BTC?


Yes it only mines bitcoins and only at GHash.io.

At current difficulty it would take 5GH/s around 75 days to generate 1 BTC. Keep in mind though the difficulty is increasing around 30% every week and a half or so, so that would be inaccurate. But I figured it out at the Genesis Block, buying today for 0.2 BTC, if the difficulty increased 30% every change it would make a profit of around 0.11 BTC before it's completely worthless. Also keep in mind you can resell them, but of course if you resell it when 1 GH/s does absolutely nothing it will sell for very cheap.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Seems like a very crappy choice to me then. I'm getting more than that with my scrypt coins. Not sure its worth it to me. May be to others though. To each his own.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Seems like a very crappy choice to me then. I'm getting more than that with my scrypt coins. Not sure its worth it to me. May be to others though. To each his own.


Well I was going to buy a few block erupters to mine with a Raspberry Pi which would come out to around 0.6 BTC just for the miners for around 1 GH/s. I got it this way for a third of that price, I'm happy with it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u [...................................] -p x --intensity 13 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 8192


You are fine, problem is your driver version and the bios on your cards probably. Gotta experiment with that. Try -g 2 and use 12.8 as I've already explained.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> I'm hoping you guys realize now that mining Bitcoins like this indirectly facilitates illegal activity.
> 
> It allows your PC to serve as Proxy Servers for websites like Silk Road, which has been shut down.


Nope, you got it all wrong, and your privacy is a right...I don't approve of Silk Road but I also don't approve of the NSA's prism program.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this cex.io thing? If so, I can get 5 GH/s already


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Seems like a very crappy choice to me then. I'm getting more than that with my scrypt coins. Not sure its worth it to me. May be to others though. To each his own.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I was going to buy a few block erupters to mine with a Raspberry Pi which would come out to around 0.6 BTC just for the miners for around 1 GH/s. I got it this way for a third of that price, I'm happy with it.


Better to invest in hardware, those securities are nice to mine for a while and then resell that's all they're good for. If you keep them you get burned.
You can mine ppc with your erupters, or ZET.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Let's see, where to begin with...what I write is what I heard from the mouth of capable coders (realsolid amongst others)...and what's up with the attitude?


Last I checked, RealSolid hasn't done any coding for the Linux kernel, nor has he written the program that nearly every miner uses for mining. BFGMiner is written by that scumbag Luke-Jr, and he's definitely not someone I would trust writing code for something I use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> I'm hoping you guys realize now that mining Bitcoins like this indirectly facilitates illegal activity.
> 
> It allows your PC to serve as Proxy Servers for websites like Silk Road, which has been shut down.


Why did you bother posting the idiotic thing you wrote?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Mining bitcoins isn't illegal activity in any countries to my knowledge.


Incorrect, Bitcoin is illegal in Thailand. That's about it, though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Last I checked, RealSolid hasn't done any coding for the Linux kernel, nor has he written the program that nearly every miner uses for mining. BFGMiner is written by that scumbag Luke-Jr, and he's definitely not someone I would trust writing code for something I use.
> Why did you bother posting the idiotic thing you wrote?
> Incorrect, Bitcoin is illegal in Thailand. That's about it, though.


If the guy won't bother fix bugs and support newer gpus then I don't give a darn bout him and won't support his program...I'm sure a guy who does c++ can evaluate a program's code too.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Last I checked, RealSolid hasn't done any coding for the Linux kernel, nor has he written the program that nearly every miner uses for mining. BFGMiner is written by that scumbag Luke-Jr, and he's definitely not someone I would trust writing code for something I use.
> Why did you bother posting the idiotic thing you wrote?
> Incorrect, Bitcoin is illegal in Thailand. That's about it, though.


It is really illegal in Thailand? Do you know why at all? That's really interesting..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If the guy won't bother fix bugs and support newer gpus then I don't give a darn bout him and won't support his program...I'm sure a guy who does c++ can evaluate a program's code too.


That's what I thought... :s


----------



## coachrex

I didn't say mining bitcoins was illegal.

I said it INDIRECTLY facilitates illegal activity.

Let me know which langauges I need to translate that into so that you can undertsand the meaning of INDIRECTLY.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> I didn't say mining bitcoins was illegal.
> 
> I said it INDIRECTLY facilitates illegal activity.
> 
> Let me know which langauges I need to translate that into so that you can undertsand the meaning of INDIRECTLY.


Let's try and keep discussions calm here, no need to start a heated discussion.

But the bottom line is that bitcoins _aren't_ illegal, and with that mining them isn't illegal either. Yes it may indirectly support the illegal use of bitcoins, but if you think about it so does the USPS and all the other mail services in the world. Weapons and drugs can be bought with bitcoins and without their services, the buyers wouldn't have the weapons or drugs. So they're indirectly supporting illegal activities with bitcoins too, kind of how mining does.

But we all do it because we either enjoy bitcoins and similar currencies, and because there's money in it too, if you have the equipment why wouldn't you mine?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> I didn't say mining bitcoins was illegal.
> 
> I said it INDIRECTLY facilitates illegal activity.
> 
> Let me know which langauges I need to translate that into so that you can undertsand the meaning of INDIRECTLY.


Uhh...Paying taxes to your local gov't also indirectly facilitates illegal activity. It provides road maintenance, and criminals can use these same roads as a getaway method, or even to transport contraband from one place to another easily.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> I didn't say mining bitcoins was illegal.
> 
> I said it INDIRECTLY facilitates illegal activity.
> 
> Let me know which langauges I need to translate that into so that you can undertsand the meaning of INDIRECTLY.


Every single US$20 bill has traces of cocaine on it. On top of that, pretty much every drug deal is done with paper money. I sure hope you don't use paper money, otherwise you're using and promoting cocaine and drugs, which is illegal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If the guy won't bother fix bugs and support newer gpus then I don't give a darn bout him and won't support his program...I'm sure a guy who does c++ can evaluate a program's code too.


Protip: Since, as we all know, Luke-Jr hates everything that isn't Bitcoin, he's going to be removing scrypt support from BFGMiner as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It is really illegal in Thailand? Do you know why at all? That's really interesting..


A search for "bitcoin thailand" (or related terms), comes up with a lot. It has to do with Bitcoin lowering the value of the local currency.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul*
> 
> Every single US$20 bill has traces of cocaine on it. On top of that, pretty much every drug deal is done with paper money. I sure hope you don't use paper money, otherwise you're using and promoting cocaine and drugs, which is illegal.
> Protip: Since, as we all know, Luke-Jr hates everything that isn't Bitcoin, he's going to be removing scrypt support from BFGMiner as well.
> A search for "bitcoin thailand" (or related terms), comes up with a lot. It has to do with Bitcoin lowering the value of the local currency.


Nice, that's still like crazy. It makes sense though.

Also I use Australian $20 bills, so I'm legit


----------



## KipH

Guys. Politics and drug discussion is not allowed on OCN. As one of the staff that presented the opening of coin discussion on OCN, I want to take a moment to ask that we keep on topic.

Discussion was not allowed due to it being a direct source of income. Once we pointed out the all activities (even gaming) can be a source of income there was no reason to ban discussion. That said, such discussion must remain about the coins and hardware. Keep the real world out of it please.


----------



## inedenimadam

Proof of concept win for BT....http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/ignorant-fbi-agents-realize-cant-open-bitcoin-digital-currency-wallet/

FBI cant hack wallets.


----------



## racer86

So what are your guys opinions on the validity of alt coins in the long term. I know you can make money by dumping alt coins now but how do you see them stacking up long term? Will people use litecoin the same way we use different bills / change or will people continue to work off of a percentage based system on bitcoin like we see now.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> So what are your guys opinions on the validity of alt coins in the long term. I know you can make money by dumping alt coins now but how do you see them stacking up long term? Will people use litecoin the same way we use different bills / change or will people continue to work off of a percentage based system on bitcoin like we see now.


Well Litecoins are become more known with bitcoins, it's the little brother to bitcoins as I see it.

Other coins I don't see having such a future though, just because theres so many of them, and they're all so similar. Primecoin is an interesting concept right now too though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well Litecoins are become more known with bitcoins, it's the little brother to bitcoins as I see it.
> 
> Other coins I don't see having such a future though, just because theres so many of them, and they're all so similar. Primecoin is an interesting concept right now too though.


Primecoin, Yacoin, Worldcoin...then Litecoin / PPC / Bitcoin.
In the end I think investing in yac or ppc is wise, since they have POS and good communities behind them.
Proof of work is an arms race, and it's bound to end eventually.

EDIT: Other coins I like are DGC and FTC, main problem is DGC trades at cryptsy, but there's a new exchange coming called cryptoave, which should allow us to trade DGC and SRC for usd. Interesting concept but I foresee it having trouble with regulations. (hopefully not!)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, most kncminers arrived, day 1 that is. Day 2 shipped today, I'm excited, these guys overdelivered.
I might buy newer gear from them in the future.








Got 14gh/s up and running.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, most kncminers arrived, day 1 that is. Day 2 shipped today, I'm excited, these guys overdelivered.
> I might buy newer gear from them in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 14gh/s up and running.


In the future it would have to be extremely cheap for any chance of breaking even, sadly.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> In the future it would have to be extremely cheap for any chance of breaking even, sadly.


Unless btc price goes up...as expected. You can also mine other sha256 coins with them.
We're mining btc at btcguild right now, using merged mining for nmc.
After that stops being viable we'll probably switch to ppc or something else.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well Litecoins are become more known with bitcoins, it's the little brother to bitcoins as I see it.
> 
> Other coins I don't see having such a future though, just because theres so many of them, and they're all so similar. Primecoin is an interesting concept right now too though.


I see Bitcoins having a future, and maybe litecoins..
For now I'm just mining for profit, I'm in a good place at the right time with the right hardware fortunately!

I feel that Litecoins will possibly be like cents alongside bitcoins, so like 100 litecoins = 1 bitcoin or maybe even 10 litecoins to a bitcoin. I'm unsure aha,


----------



## PCSarge

im facepalming so hard right now.

so ive been mining scryptcoins for months, all the way from cgminer 2.11 up to 3.3.3 which im currently running, went to throw a miner on a low hash bitcoin pool to roll in some extra profit, low and behind, the second i open cgminer with out a script config file, it jsut closes itself, no crash error nothing.

will run scrypt for months untouched with no issues.

really making me angry at this point.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im facepalming so hard right now.
> 
> so ive been mining scryptcoins for months, all the way from cgminer 2.11 up to 3.3.3 which im currently running, went to throw a miner on a low hash bitcoin pool to roll in some extra profit, low and behind, the second i open cgminer with out a script config file, it jsut closes itself, no crash error nothing.
> 
> will run scrypt for months untouched with no issues.
> 
> really making me angry at this point.


I find sometimes it has issues like that. It requires a redownload for me and often that fixes it. You could also try BFGMiner too though and see if it works.


----------



## ivanlabrie

@PCSarge: Why would you want to mine bitcoins on a gpu is beyond me...


----------



## Matt-Matt

So guys..

Currently my bottom card is mining fine at 560K/hashes.. But my top one won't do over 71K/Hashes no matter what I do..

I'm using GuiMiner, on 13.4 drivers and running at 950/1250MHz which is technically an overclock on both cards, running undervolted a bit too. (at 1100mV) rather then the default 1156mV which drops temps a bit.

Cheers,

EDIT: Downloading 13.11 Beta now, wow I've been out of the loop for a while


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So guys..
> 
> Currently my bottom card is mining fine at 560K/hashes.. But my top one won't do over 71K/Hashes no matter what I do..
> 
> I'm using GuiMiner, on 13.4 drivers and running at 950/1250MHz which is technically an overclock on both cards, running undervolted a bit too. (at 1100mV) rather then the default 1156mV which drops temps a bit.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> EDIT: Downloading 13.11 Beta now, wow I've been out of the loop for a while


Use 12.8 for mining bro.









Post your settings too.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use 12.8 for mining bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your settings too.


I tried 12.8 and made no difference for me compare to the latest beta. Still ~ 1050 for both cards @ 1125Mhz/1575MHz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I tried 12.8 and made no difference for me compare to the latest beta. Still ~ 1050 for both cards @ 1125Mhz/1575MHz.


Then experiment with bios flashing.









https://forum.litecoin.net/index.php?topic=2613.0


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Then experiment with bios flashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.litecoin.net/index.php?topic=2613.0


There must be something wrong with my configuration because people are getting 700-800 per card there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There must be something wrong with my configuration because people are getting 700-800 per card there.


Gpu bios affects mining performance, and so does vrm/mem temps, and gpu brand.
I'd try flashing different bios versions from techpowerup's database.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Gpu bios affects mining performance, and so does vrm/mem temps, and gpu brand.
> I'd try flashing different bios versions from techpowerup's database.


Yeah... Like I bricked my cardS today and just saved them. One of them somehow had no BIOS on it at all.....


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use 12.8 for mining bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your settings too.


yea i tried 12.8 13.4 13.6 and running 13.8.1 without any real difference in mining but huge frame pacing gains when i play in cf.


----------



## Yumyums

Is mining primecoin still worth it? I'm doing it the way mentioned here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/2040#post_20653048

Started yesterday. Additional info, 2500k @ 4.5 ghz, all 4 cores running


----------



## jbmayes2000

Can I flash the bios of my cards one by one in windows and then plug them back into the rig that runs on BAMT?

For some reason everytime I look to flash them in bamt it says to move the atiflash tool to bamt but I can't seem to actually get it on there. I was going to follow the the method of flashing them in windows and just physically put them back in but I need to know if thats possible?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Can I flash the bios of my cards one by one in windows and then plug them back into the rig that runs on BAMT?
> 
> For some reason everytime I look to flash them in bamt it says to move the atiflash tool to bamt but I can't seem to actually get it on there. I was going to follow the the method of flashing them in windows and just physically put them back in but I need to know if thats possible?


AFAIK AtiWinFlash (assumign you're using that) will only allow updating a BIOS that is the same ID/Number to the card. I.E Updating to a newer Gigabyte one would possibly work, doing it the proper way through a USB with Windows 98 on it is the best/safest way as you can force it to flash if it won't and you know that it's going to be stable.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Can I flash the bios of my cards one by one in windows and then plug them back into the rig that runs on BAMT?
> 
> For some reason everytime I look to flash them in bamt it says to move the atiflash tool to bamt but I can't seem to actually get it on there. I was going to follow the the method of flashing them in windows and just physically put them back in but I need to know if thats possible?


here is a guide on how to flash and you can use the bios editing tool from tech powerup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


to do all sorts of cools things like increase tdp, unlock voltage control, set bios level fan profiles ect which are all very useful. The best part is you can disable boot. It requires you to boot from dos flashdrive to do it but its very easy. here is a guide i wrote for another user

I'm not responsible for an incorrect flash and either way you have your original bios to reflash.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1) you will need a fat 32 flashdrive the smaller ones like 8 gb seem to work better for me. Please take everything off of it and back it up as it will be wiped

2)HPflashdriver formater http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml

3)Boot files to make this flash drive boot-able in DOS
(I'm assuming your motherboard can boot from a flashdrive)http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/46707-ms-dos-bootable-flash-drive-create.html -this is also a guide on how to reformat your flashdrive with the bootfiles and has pics to thumb.gif

4)gpu-z ( which you have) for saving the original bios from the bad card just incase the flash goes wrong.

5) MAKE SURE YOU Save YOUR ORIGINAL BIOS for the bad card and the good card and label them accordingly on your harddrive. no copy the one from your good card and name it something easy "bios.rom" and put it on the formatted flashdrive

6) Now download atiflash 4.07 ( i just used this the other day and it worked fine on a 79xx card and then unzip it and put it on the flashdrive http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2230/atiflash-4-07/

7) now Pull the good card out of your system completely (not necessary but i always do anyway) and move the other one to your first pci-e x16 slot

8) now just to make sure its not seeing another gpu for some odd reason and your flashing the right one type in the code below and it should show your gpu location " 0 " and the device id ect and no other devices
9)Now for the flashing. the code to see location ect is
Code:

Code:



Code:


atiflash.exe -f -p 0 newbios.bin

and the " -f " is the flash command and the " -p 0 " is the location its flashing to and the " newbios.bin " is the one you copied from the first card and renamed. btw .bin vs .rom should be the same and either file type should work. I've just always used .rom.
Code:

Code:



Code:


atiflash.exe -f -p 0 newbios.bin





Some of this wont apply to you as i wrote it out for a guy that was having c3 issues with one card and not another.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> AFAIK AtiWinFlash (assumign you're using that) will *only allow updating a BIOS that is the same ID/Number* to the card. I.E Updating to a newer Gigabyte one would possibly work, doing it the proper way through a USB with Windows 98 on it is the best/safest way as you can force it to flash if it won't and you know that it's going to be stable.


This can be overrun with a certain code in ATIWinflash. Using this certain code it overrides everything, ignores any errors it may get and flash the file you told it to, to this GPU's BIOS chip.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> This can be overrun with a certain code in ATIWinflash. Using this certain code it overrides everything, ignores any errors it may get and flash the file you told it to, to this GPU's BIOS chip.


why not just make its original bios usable though ^^ although this is true i believe. I love that tool from TPU honestly.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> This can be overrun with a certain code in ATIWinflash. Using this certain code it overrides everything, ignores any errors it may get and flash the file you told it to, to this GPU's BIOS chip.


You can? last time I used it i ran into all sorts of problems from it just not allowing me or system lockups, I much prefer the windows 98 boot method.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> why not just make its original bios usable though ^^ although this is true i believe. I love that tool from TPU honestly.


Yeah, it's a great tool! I run the Sapphire 7950 BIOS that allows for 286W still, it's worked before and I have no reason to change it!









I don't understand how the cards can pull more then 75 *3, (Two 6x pins and 75W through the PCI-E). I'm probably over watting either the 6x pins or the Motherboard. I have ran the BIOS' on two cards for more then 5 months now and had no problems whatsoever.

IMO All 7950's should have had 6 + 8x pins, like really the card throttles at stock pretty much if I don't run these BIOS'.

Also to add to that if you own a IS 7950 IceQ Turbo, please MOD/Flash a new BIOS. I looked at the stock one with the BIOS modding tool.. 172W.... No wonder they run "So cool".


----------



## DMatthewStewart

11 7950s? Holy cow. I have 1


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> 11 7950s? Holy cow. I have 1


I think he needs more


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> here is a guide on how to flash and you can use the bios editing tool from tech powerup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089
> 
> 
> to do all sorts of cools things like increase tdp, unlock voltage control, set bios level fan profiles ect which are all very useful. The best part is you can disable boot. It requires you to boot from dos flashdrive to do it but its very easy. here is a guide i wrote for another user
> 
> I'm not responsible for an incorrect flash and either way you have your original bios to reflash.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) you will need a fat 32 flashdrive the smaller ones like 8 gb seem to work better for me. Please take everything off of it and back it up as it will be wiped
> 
> 2)HPflashdriver formater http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
> 
> 3)Boot files to make this flash drive boot-able in DOS
> (I'm assuming your motherboard can boot from a flashdrive)http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/46707-ms-dos-bootable-flash-drive-create.html -this is also a guide on how to reformat your flashdrive with the bootfiles and has pics to thumb.gif
> 
> 4)gpu-z ( which you have) for saving the original bios from the bad card just incase the flash goes wrong.
> 
> 5) MAKE SURE YOU Save YOUR ORIGINAL BIOS for the bad card and the good card and label them accordingly on your harddrive. no copy the one from your good card and name it something easy "bios.rom" and put it on the formatted flashdrive
> 
> 6) Now download atiflash 4.07 ( i just used this the other day and it worked fine on a 79xx card and then unzip it and put it on the flashdrive http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2230/atiflash-4-07/
> 
> 7) now Pull the good card out of your system completely (not necessary but i always do anyway) and move the other one to your first pci-e x16 slot
> 
> 8) now just to make sure its not seeing another gpu for some odd reason and your flashing the right one type in the code below and it should show your gpu location " 0 " and the device id ect and no other devices
> 9)Now for the flashing. the code to see location ect is
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> atiflash.exe -f -p 0 newbios.bin
> 
> and the " -f " is the flash command and the " -p 0 " is the location its flashing to and the " newbios.bin " is the one you copied from the first card and renamed. btw .bin vs .rom should be the same and either file type should work. I've just always used .rom.
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> atiflash.exe -f -p 0 newbios.bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this wont apply to you as i wrote it out for a guy that was having c3 issues with one card and not another.


Just to clarify, it doesn't matter what machine I run this on because technically i'll be running off the usb stick to do this correct? And once they are flashed I can move them into the correct rig and mess with the mining settings there (like in BAMT), correct?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Just to clarify, it doesn't matter what machine I run this on because technically i'll be running off the usb stick to do this correct? And once they are flashed I can move them into the correct rig and mess with the mining settings there (like in BAMT), correct?


It can be done on any PC that allows you to boot from a USB basically. It writes the BIOS to the card so it will stay updated with the newer BIOS yes


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> here is a guide on how to flash and you can use the bios editing tool from tech powerup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089
> 
> 
> to do all sorts of cools things like increase tdp, unlock voltage control, set bios level fan profiles ect which are all very useful. The best part is you can disable boot. It requires you to boot from dos flashdrive to do it but its very easy. here is a guide i wrote for another user
> 
> I'm not responsible for an incorrect flash and either way you have your original bios to reflash.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) you will need a fat 32 flashdrive the smaller ones like 8 gb seem to work better for me. Please take everything off of it and back it up as it will be wiped
> 
> 2)HPflashdriver formater http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
> 
> 3)Boot files to make this flash drive boot-able in DOS
> (I'm assuming your motherboard can boot from a flashdrive)http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/46707-ms-dos-bootable-flash-drive-create.html -this is also a guide on how to reformat your flashdrive with the bootfiles and has pics to thumb.gif
> 
> 4)gpu-z ( which you have) for saving the original bios from the bad card just incase the flash goes wrong.
> 
> 5) MAKE SURE YOU Save YOUR ORIGINAL BIOS for the bad card and the good card and label them accordingly on your harddrive. no copy the one from your good card and name it something easy "bios.rom" and put it on the formatted flashdrive
> 
> 6) Now download atiflash 4.07 ( i just used this the other day and it worked fine on a 79xx card and then unzip it and put it on the flashdrive http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2230/atiflash-4-07/
> 
> 7) now Pull the good card out of your system completely (not necessary but i always do anyway) and move the other one to your first pci-e x16 slot
> 
> 8) now just to make sure its not seeing another gpu for some odd reason and your flashing the right one type in the code below and it should show your gpu location " 0 " and the device id ect and no other devices
> 9)Now for the flashing. the code to see location ect is
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> atiflash.exe -f -p 0 newbios.bin
> 
> and the " -f " is the flash command and the " -p 0 " is the location its flashing to and the " newbios.bin " is the one you copied from the first card and renamed. btw .bin vs .rom should be the same and either file type should work. I've just always used .rom.
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> atiflash.exe -f -p 0 newbios.bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this wont apply to you as i wrote it out for a guy that was having c3 issues with one card and not another.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It can be done on any PC that allows you to boot from a USB basically. It writes the BIOS to the card so it will stay updated with the newer BIOS yes


+ Rep! Thanks guys


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> + Rep! Thanks guys


No worries! And thanks!

Tell us how the BIOS flashing goes for you though


----------



## ZealotKi11er

CGMiner 3.5 stops working for me from time to time. How do i restart it?


----------



## Darklyric

Yea i'm having trouble getting cgminer to stop freezing when i open it. The build is 2x5750 13.8.1 sdk 2.7. It just freezes and windows the prompts me to close it. Maybe a better 5700 config would help if you guys know any. Thanks


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

It's been a long while since I've mined anything gonna go back to primecoin mining and maybe cuda mining
Which is better solo prime mining or mining for Beeer.org?
How can I mine cuda?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> It's been a long while since I've mined anything gonna go back to primecoin mining and maybe cuda mining
> Which is better solo prime mining or mining for Beeer.org?
> How can I mine cuda?


Forget CUDA, mine primes at beeeeer.org, use the new 0.6 miner found here: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485.0


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Forget CUDA, mine primes at beeeeer.org, use the new 0.6 miner found here: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485.0


I know that CUDA sucks but I wanna gather all the money I can by the end of the collage year so I can buy maybe a PLS display or sell my 760 and get 280x or 290 or a laptop so could you tell me how to mine CUDA and also prime coins cause I forgot how







?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I know that CUDA sucks but I wanna gather all the money I can by the end of the collage year so I can buy maybe a PLS display or sell my 760 and get 280x or 290 or a laptop so could you tell me how to mine CUDA and also prime coins cause I forgot how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Mine primecoin with the beeeeer.org mining client: http://www.mediafire.com/?y1fk4y8paspmax9

Create a .bat file with these contents: (edit them to modify the payout address with your primecoin wallet)

Code:



Code:


primeminer_x64 -pooluser=PRIMECOINWALLET -poolip=beeeeer.org -poolport=1337 -genproclimit=4

Really, forget CUDA it's absolutely worthless and complicated to set up...sell your gpu and get whatever radeon card if you want to mine so bad. Even a 6950 flashed to 6970 would slaughter your card at that. A used 7950 from Ebay is your best bet.


----------



## cam51037

I completely agree with Ivan on CUDA mining. Why not sell your 760s and buy a single 290X or similar when it releases next week?


----------



## cam51037

Time to upgrade your digitalcoin clients!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baritus*
> 
> Please make sure to update your clients using the new download links. V1 is a mandatory upgrade and it was just released today.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine primecoin with the beeeeer.org mining client: http://www.mediafire.com/?y1fk4y8paspmax9
> 
> Create a .bat file with these contents: (edit them to modify the payout address with your primecoin wallet)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> primeminer_x64 -pooluser=PRIMECOINWALLET -poolip=beeeeer.org -poolport=1337 -genproclimit=4
> 
> Really, forget CUDA it's absolutely worthless and complicated to set up...sell your gpu and get whatever radeon card if you want to mine so bad. Even a 6950 flashed to 6970 would slaughter your card at that. A used 7950 from Ebay is your best bet.


I know but I thought that maybe I could gather a few bucks if I used the 760,but if there's no hope with cuda or lite coin mining with it then it's OK,about the prime coin thing though I'm a total noob so could you explain more?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I completely agree with Ivan on CUDA mining. Why not sell your 760*s* and buy a single 290X or similar when it releases next week?


lol it's just one and I don't think they'd sell considiring that I live in Egypt and I don't have a paybal acount(for now) plus the 290x is damn expensive for me and I want to do other things first


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I know but I thought that maybe I could gather a few bucks if I used the 760,but if there's no hope with cuda or lite coin mining with it then it's OK,about the prime coin thing though I'm a total noob so could you explain more?
> lol it's just one and I don't think they'd sell considiring that I live in Egypt and I don't have a paybal acount(for now) plus the 290x is damn expensive for me and I want to do other things first


Oh sorry I for some reason thought you had 3 GTX 760s. Well, you'll probably be making around 0.005 BTC per day with a single 760 if you mine altcioins, so that's about $150 per year, but that isn't with power costs included. If you include them you'd be losing a decent amount per day.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh sorry I for some reason thought you had 3 GTX 760s. Well, you'll probably be making around 0.005 BTC per day with a single 760 if you mine altcioins, so that's about $150 per year, but that isn't with power costs included. If you include them you'd be losing a decent amount per day.


I'm on free electricity lol,that's a decent amount of money that I can get and it would help me,is it better to mine alt coins or lite coins?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I'm on free electricity lol,that's a decent amount of money that I can get and it would help me,is it better to mine alt coins or lite coins?


It depends on what you want. I personally mine at multipool and then get cryptsy to auto sell my coins for bitcoins and that works pretty well, but it's up to you.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I'm on free electricity lol,that's a decent amount of money that I can get and it would help me,is it better to mine alt coins or lite coins?


Really, trust me on this, sell that piece of #$%$#& nvidia and get whatever radeon you can from Ebay. I'm sure you can find one for 150 shipped to your door these days. Can't you ask a friend of yours to use their paypal account and you compensate them or pay in cash or bank/wire transfer?
I'd ship you one myself if I could.

As for the primecoin thing, just do as I told you. Download the miner from that link, then create a txt file:

Right click inside a blank space inside the primeminer folder, new-txt document. Right click it and edit the name, change it to primeminer.bat (make sure file extensions are not hidden by windows: hit win key, type file extension, and change that setting).

Then edit the contents of the primeminer.bat file, and paste what I copied in my last post. Open up your primecoin client: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin-hp/files/latest/download?source=files

(Install and open it...) Go to receive coins tab, click the code that shows up there and hit "copy address".
Then paste that code inside the .bat file, where I typed PRIMECOINWALLET. Replace that string of text.

Save it, and run the primeminer.bat file to start mining!

EDIT: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Radeon-HD-7950-3GB-GDDR5-384-Bit-Graphics-Card-/200967823642?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2eca9da11a
Can't you sell your 760 and get enough for that?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Really, trust me on this, sell that piece of #$%$#& nvidia and get whatever radeon you can from Ebay. I'm sure you can find one for 150 shipped to your door these days. Can't you ask a friend of yours to use their paypal account and you compensate them or pay in cash or bank/wire transfer?
> I'd ship you one myself if I could.
> 
> As for the primecoin thing, just do as I told you. Download the miner from that link, then create a txt file:
> 
> Right click inside a blank space inside the primeminer folder, new-txt document. Right click it and edit the name, change it to primeminer.bat (make sure file extensions are not hidden by windows: hit win key, type file extension, and change that setting).
> 
> Then edit the contents of the primeminer.bat file, and paste what I copied in my last post. Open up your primecoin client: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin-hp/files/latest/download?source=files
> 
> (Install and open it...) Go to receive coins tab, click the code that shows up there and hit "copy address".
> Then paste that code inside the .bat file, where I typed PRIMECOINWALLET. Replace that string of text.
> 
> Save it, and run the primeminer.bat file to start mining!
> 
> EDIT: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Radeon-HD-7950-3GB-GDDR5-384-Bit-Graphics-Card-/200967823642?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2eca9da11a
> Can't you sell your 760 and get enough for that?


I can't thank you enough man







,As for the 760 I'll see what I can do but there's really nothing much,if only the 7950s or 7970s there when I bought my PC ironically they came back to stock after I bought it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I can't thank you enough man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,As for the 760 I'll see what I can do but there's really nothing much,if only the 7950s or 7970s there when I bought my PC ironically they came back to stock after I bought it


Then mine till you save enough to cover the difference in cost for selling your 760 and getting a 7950. Or get the new R9-280X by Gigabyte. It's unlocked and mines pretty well at 740kh/s


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I can't thank you enough man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,As for the 760 I'll see what I can do but there's really nothing much,if only the 7950s or 7970s there when I bought my PC ironically they came back to stock after I bought it


List it on eBay. You'll get close to $250 for this card and buy an HD 7970 with that money. I bought three 5870s for a little under $200 last week -- all running for a combined 1200 kH/s right now


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> List it on eBay. You'll get close to $250 for this card and buy an HD 7970 with that money. I bought three 5870s for a little under $200 last week -- all running for a combined 1200 kH/s right now


5870's are good mining cards too, but take more power than a single 7970. So it's kind of a more power but more hashes thing.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 5870's are good mining cards too, but take more power than a single 7970. So it's kind of a more power but more hashes thing.


Agree BUT 3 5870s for $197 is quite a flippin' bargain


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Agree BUT 3 5870s for $197 is quite a flippin' bargain


yea hey im trying to setup a few 57xx cards... whats your scypt your running on them?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I can't thank you enough man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,As for the 760 I'll see what I can do but there's really nothing much,if only the 7950s or 7970s there when I bought my PC ironically they came back to stock after I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> List it on eBay. You'll get close to $250 for this card and buy an HD 7970 with that money. I bought three 5870s for a little under $200 last week -- all running for a combined 1200 kH/s right now
Click to expand...

You might also check the Overclock.net marketplace, people will be unloading a lot of 7xxx series cards there soon with the release of the new ones. They are popping up a lot now as it is, some can be pretty cheap if you can find someone who ships internationally.

http://www.overclock.net/f/14779/video

Soon I will have a completely dedicated mining rig setup. I'll put up a small review of the case I got for it, and some pics of full setup, probably end of next week or a bit later. I just need the PSU.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Then mine till you save enough to cover the difference in cost for selling your 760 and getting a 7950. Or get the new R9-280X by Gigabyte. It's unlocked and mines pretty well at 740kh/s


Thinking about dumping my 7950 right now. The Gigabyte R9 280X retails at the price I paid for my 7950. 50USD cheaper than the 7970 lol.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Thinking about dumping my 7950 right now. The Gigabyte R9 280X retails at the price I paid for my 7950. 50USD cheaper than the 7970 lol.


Well the sooner you sell it the more you'll get for it, but is it worth it for 140KH/s more max?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Then mine till you save enough to cover the difference in cost for selling your 760 and getting a 7950. Or get the new R9-280X by Gigabyte. It's unlocked and mines pretty well at 740kh/s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> List it on eBay. You'll get close to $250 for this card and buy an HD 7970 with that money. I bought three 5870s for a little under $200 last week -- all running for a combined 1200 kH/s right now


Thanks guys,I might do that but I've never sold anything before


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Or get the new R9-280X by Gigabyte. It's unlocked and mines pretty well at 740kh/s


Is that at stock clocks? I average a little over 700 on all three of my 7970s at 1080/1800.


----------



## Hokies83

Meh ive pretty much Gave up on posting in Tech Forums to many Fan bois and Trolls.

I still post in this thread time to time.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well the sooner you sell it the more you'll get for it, but is it worth it for 140KH/s more max?


Seconhand market in Hong Kong is really small.


----------



## Matt-Matt

So guys, how is a ATi 5970 for mining? Possibly going to get a second rig going..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So guys, how is a ATi 5970 for mining? Possibly going to get a second rig going..


It's not bad, but only if priced real cheep...or cheaper than something that pulls 900kh/s and draws less power.


----------



## cam51037

I used to have a 5970, for a week.









I got tired of the noise and heat from it, you have to raise your voice to be heard over the fan noise from it and it throws out a lot of heat.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Interesting stuffs:

AMD on mining specific gear

Cointerra, new mining gear manufacturer with CEO who came from Samsung:


----------



## jbmayes2000

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Interesting stuffs:
> 
> AMD on mining specific gear
> 
> Cointerra, new mining gear manufacturer with CEO who came from Samsung:






I'm getting an Error.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's not bad, but only if priced real cheep...or cheaper than something that pulls 900kh/s and draws less power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I used to have a 5970, for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired of the noise and heat from it, you have to raise your voice to be heard over the fan noise from it and it throws out a lot of heat.


It comes with an Artic Accelero cooler.. So heat/noise isn't too much of an issue. It's $50 AUD, with 900kh/s I could make that back in a month or so on the card alone.

EDIT: I have always wanted to own a dual GPU too.. The problem is it's erroring and needs the oven fix most likely.. If i can't fix it it'll go on eBay as "Slightly used" haha.









Joking aside, it'l go on eBay as "for parts"


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It comes with an Artic Accelero cooler.. So heat/noise isn't too much of an issue. It's $50 AUD, with 900kh/s I could make that back in a month or so on the card alone.
> 
> EDIT: I have always wanted to own a dual GPU too.. The problem is it's erroring and needs the oven fix most likely.. If i can't fix it it'll go on eBay as "Slightly used" haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, it'l go on eBay as "for parts"


Well if it works for $50 I'd definitely get it, that's a good deal, *if it works.*


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well if it works for $50 I'd definitely get it, that's a good deal, *if it works.*


I can sell it for $50 on eBay with or without the cooler either way..


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I can sell it for $50 on eBay with or without the cooler either way..


Do it then, and if you get it working it'll take a short amount of time to pay off $50 with a 5970 even with it's high power usage.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do it then, and if you get it working it'll take a short amount of time to pay off $50 with a 5970 even with it's high power usage.


Yeah, I'm allowed to try it before I buy too because I know the guy.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, I'm allowed to try it before I buy too because I know the guy.


Oh great deal, definitely try it out at least.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh great deal, definitely try it out at least.


And my school has PC's for ~$40 for sale with 2GB of RAM and a 40GB HDD (or more) brilliant!
I need to get a PSU though.. lol

I would imagine that I'd need at least a 500W PSU to run it, something like a Silverstone Strider 500W may do.. lol


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> And my school has PC's for ~$40 for sale with 2GB of RAM and a 40GB HDD (or more) brilliant!
> I need to get a PSU though.. lol
> 
> I would imagine that I'd need at least a 500W PSU to run it, something like a Silverstone Strider 500W may do.. lol


Yeah IIRC a 5970 takes around 250W under full load.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah IIRC a 5970 takes around 250W under full load.


I'll have to look into it, a 450W could do it if i don't overclock and assuming the CPU is low power (It probably will be)


----------



## barkinos98

guys out of interest
how much time would it take for a 7970 to pay itself if i bought it at $250?
with litecoins of course, bitcoins are too un-benefitable atm :/

that said, is there a way to use litecoins with ASIC or is it impossible forever since it uses a different thing to mine them?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys out of interesthow much time would it take for a 7970 to pay itself if i bought it at $250?with litecoins of course, bitcoins are too un-benefitable atm :/ that said, is there a way to use litecoins with ASIC or is it impossible forever since it uses a different thing to mine them?


if you have free power, probably 6 months, if you don't....either never or probably 1+ years


----------



## barkinos98

electricity around here is 11cents per kWh
is there a calculator for htis so i dont bore you guys?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> electricity around here is 11cents per kWh
> is there a calculator for htis so i dont bore you guys?


Assuming 250W power draw and 20hr/day mining, that's 0.25kW*0.11$/kWh*20h= $0.55/day








And there are calculators, but from what I got the variables are too many. And you have to take some things into consideration, for example the increasing difficulty. All in all with that power cost I'd say it isn't worth it.
I'm not even sure for myself - planning to do it with a supposedly far more efficient GPU (R2D2) and electricity price of $0.09.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Assuming 250W power draw and 20hr/day mining, that's 0.25kW*0.11$/kWh*20h= $0.55/day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are calculators, but from what I got the variables are too many. And you have to take some things into consideration, for example the increasing difficulty. All in all with that power cost I'd say it isn't worth it.
> I'm not even sure for myself - planning to do it with a supposedly far more efficient GPU (R2D2) and electricity price of $0.09.


Yeah, personally if electricity costs you at all it's basically not worth it. Unless you're getting the hardware for a next-to-nothing or free. Or you are confident you can sell it off later down the road for a similar price. Even then you can lose more then what you have to gain.


----------



## fragamemnon

Indeed.
However, barki, I have other things in mind.

*Plan A:* Obtain R9 290X. Dedicate GTX 680 to folding, use R9 290X as primary and mine on it while not playing. Profit from mining evens out with the power bill - I'm happy.
*Plan B:* Obtain R9 290X. Mine on it. Can't feed it's own power hunger. Resolution: sell GTX 680. Fold on R9 290X and use it for my needs (not dedicated) - I'm not happy but I upgraded my GPU so I think about it and become happy again.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> electricity around here is 11cents per kWh
> is there a calculator for htis so i dont bore you guys?


if you sign up for give-me-coins.com they have a nice calc program where you can input your variables. The biggest question you need to ask yourself is do I want to have a 7970 for other reasons and then mine in its downtime to help cover the intitial cost. These will still bring in decent money for another year or two reselling, I'd say.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> that said, is there a way to use litecoins with ASIC or is it impossible forever since it uses a different thing to mine them?


Haven't seen scrypt ASIC yet.

The other way that might work would be to research each alt-coin carefully, and choose one to mine. It's a gamble that might not pan out, but if a coin's value increases, it can do more to pay back the cost of the GPU than sticking with LTC only.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> electricity around here is 11cents per kWh
> is there a calculator for htis so i dont bore you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming 250W power draw and 20hr/day mining, that's 0.25kW*0.11$/kWh*20h= $0.55/day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are calculators, but from what I got the variables are too many. And you have to take some things into consideration, for example the increasing difficulty. All in all with that power cost I'd say it isn't worth it.
> I'm not even sure for myself - planning to do it with a supposedly far more efficient GPU (R2D2) and electricity price of $0.09.
Click to expand...

that makes around 1TL a day and it doesnt sound too bad, but in the end it turns out to be a far worse solution :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Assuming 250W power draw and 20hr/day mining, that's 0.25kW*0.11$/kWh*20h= $0.55/day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are calculators, but from what I got the variables are too many. And you have to take some things into consideration, for example the increasing difficulty. All in all with that power cost I'd say it isn't worth it.
> I'm not even sure for myself - planning to do it with a supposedly far more efficient GPU (R2D2) and electricity price of $0.09.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, personally if electricity costs you at all it's basically not worth it. Unless you're getting the hardware for a next-to-nothing or free. Or you are confident you can sell it off later down the road for a similar price. Even then you can lose more then what you have to gain.
Click to expand...

I probably would be able to sell it for cheaper ($250 bought via OCN, sold in turkey for $300-350 depending on clocks) but it sounds like too much hassle with not much profit, so i'll look for another option









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> electricity around here is 11cents per kWh
> is there a calculator for htis so i dont bore you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> if you sign up for give-me-coins.com they have a nice calc program where you can input your variables. The biggest question you need to ask yourself is do I want to have a 7970 for other reasons and then mine in its downtime to help cover the intitial cost. These will still bring in decent money for another year or two reselling, I'd say.
Click to expand...

that, is another problem.
all i do is GTA4 and 5, project cars and some new games which appeal to me, not much old games.
my 780 is quite good at what i throw at it but downgrading to a 7970 disturbs me on the main rig and i dont have the money for a seperate rig atm, and even if i did i would've spent it on folding









also, just a bubble of thought: wouldn't it be cheaper to buy BTC/other coins and just trade those instead of mining them via buying hardware?


----------



## Darklyric

The whole point is you get to sell your awesome HW at the end for 75%-50% of what you payed, which is now payed off by mining. Yes just stick with your 780 though, or sell it and grab it equal the r290x (probably better as its 6 months later).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys out of interest
> how much time would it take for a 7970 to pay itself if i bought it at $250?
> with litecoins of course, bitcoins are too un-benefitable atm :/
> 
> that said, is there a way to use litecoins with ASIC or is it impossible forever since it uses a different thing to mine them?


Mining litecoins is a bit dumb these days, I don't think they'll ever list them at mtgox, I even think mtgox is doomed.
Mine other coins and trade for btc, you'll make more money on a daily basis and that's what matters to us little miners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> electricity around here is 11cents per kWh
> is there a calculator for htis so i dont bore you guys?


www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> that makes around 1TL a day and it doesnt sound too bad, but in the end it turns out to be a far worse solution :/
> I probably would be able to sell it for cheaper ($250 bought via OCN, sold in turkey for $300-350 depending on clocks) but it sounds like too much hassle with not much profit, so i'll look for another option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that, is another problem.
> all i do is GTA4 and 5, project cars and some new games which appeal to me, not much old games.
> my 780 is quite good at what i throw at it but downgrading to a 7970 disturbs me on the main rig and i dont have the money for a seperate rig atm, and even if i did i would've spent it on folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, just a bubble of thought: wouldn't it be cheaper to buy BTC/other coins and just trade those instead of mining them via buying hardware?


If you're gonna trade properly and can buy coins with real money, then yeah, you can make way more money like that if you know what you're doing...
I'd reccomend mining here: hashco.ws

Create a blockchain.info account to deposit your btc there, then sell it for cash. Trading is not for the faint of heart, and won't make you money with tiny amounts. You need 2 btc+ to really make $$$ out of trading. (and knowledge)


----------



## barkinos98

knowledge, that i can acquire








about buying btc and trading it, is it too different than stocks? i got my mac (well half of it) via trading and dad paid for the other half but yeah, if its somewhat similar i think i'll pull it off and would be great


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> knowledge, that i can acquire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about buying btc and trading it, is it too different than stocks? i got my mac (well half of it) via trading and dad paid for the other half but yeah, if its somewhat similar i think i'll pull it off and would be great


Just watch some decent graphs, and read about news at bitcointalk.org and the mcxnow.com chat.
Similar to stock, you can try bitfunder.com but you need to validate your account and create an extra account somewhere else to trade there.
It's way easier to translate to real stock trading, you should be able to make a killing there.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> knowledge, that i can acquire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about buying btc and trading it, is it too different than stocks? i got my mac (well half of it) via trading and dad paid for the other half but yeah, if its somewhat similar i think i'll pull it off and would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch some decent graphs, and read about news at bitcointalk.org and the mcxnow.com chat.
> Similar to stock, you can try bitfunder.com but you need to validate your account and create an extra account somewhere else to trade there.
> It's way easier to translate to real stock trading, you should be able to make a killing there.
Click to expand...

Any specific subforums on bitcointalk that you advise to read? I'm curious about some of your predictions, i'm sure they are based from something, such as the forums you just suggested.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Any specific subforums on bitcointalk that you advise to read? I'm curious about some of your predictions, i'm sure they are based from something, such as the forums you just suggested.


I just hit the "show unread topics since last visit" every day and read some of that stuff...


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> No worries! And thanks!
> 
> Tell us how the BIOS flashing goes for you though


I type the file name for the bios in exactly how it is with the .rom ending and it keeps telling me it can't find it..any idea?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> I type the file name for the bios in exactly how it is with the .rom ending and it keeps telling me it can't find it..any idea?


Try a different flash drive...? Are you sure it's been saved as a .rom file?


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Try a different flash drive...? Are you sure it's been saved as a .rom file?


Definitely. W7 is telling me the file extension is ROM and I typed atiflash.exe -f -p 0 nameofthebios.rom and it tells me it's not on the drive. (even though it clearly is)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Definitely. W7 is telling me the file extension is ROM and I typed atiflash.exe -f -p 0 nameofthebios.rom and it tells me it's not on the drive. (even though it clearly is)


You need to do atiflash.exe -p 0 -f romName.rom









-p for PROGRAM
0 for adapter number (if you only have one card , you don't need to worry about this)
-f for force
and the romName.rom is obvious.


----------



## barkinos98

so...








if i were to buy USB eruptors for ~$20 a pop would that be good? i already have a 6 port powered USB, a free fan and access to a plexiglass workshop so no expenses other than $120 (tops) worth of eruptors.
considering i can get the same performance from a 7950 which consumes hella more power and is about 10x more expensive, it looks like a sweet deal but just wanted to check you guys' opinion


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i were to buy USB eruptors for ~$20 a pop would that be good? i already have a 6 port powered USB, a free fan and access to a plexiglass workshop so no expenses other than $120 (tops) worth of eruptors.
> considering i can get the same performance from a 7950 which consumes hella more power and is about 10x more expensive, it looks like a sweet deal but just wanted to check you guys' opinion


They only work for Bitcoins.. Which is useless to mine nowadays due to the difficulty. You're better off with a 7950 because you can mine any coin you want essentially. The eruptors will pay themselves off within a few months but still. That's only just breaking even..


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> They only work for Bitcoins.. Which is useless to mine nowadays due to the difficulty. You're better off with a 7950 because you can mine any coin you want essentially. The eruptors will pay themselves off within a few months but still. That's only just breaking even..


and you also need to take into account the volitle market too. if more regulations get passed the btc value might drop, as well as all the asics coming out will make the difficulty go way up.


----------



## barkinos98

I believe there'll be a backfire quite soon with the ASICs...
too many people will buy them, causing difficulty to skyrocket
when that happens, people would gain less, eventually quitting it because it doesnt make sense to spend too much for not too much earning (especially since this isnt the main way of getting monies to most people)
and when that happens, eventually not many people would be there, the ASICs would literally be stuck with their owners as nothing else, as ASICs can only do 1 thing from the factory (at least i know it so)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I believe there'll be a backfire quite soon with the ASICs...
> too many people will buy them, causing difficulty to skyrocket
> when that happens, people would gain less, eventually quitting it because it doesnt make sense to spend too much for not too much earning (especially since this isnt the main way of getting monies to most people)
> and when that happens, eventually not many people would be there, the ASICs would literally be stuck with their owners as nothing else, as ASICs can only do 1 thing from the factory (at least i know it so)


You can mine other coins with sha256 algo, or configure them to break sha encryption keys maybe (?)
You can also mine for vanity addresses, which consist of btc or whatever addreses that have a word of your choosing in between. People pay well for those.


----------



## Hokies83

Im selling my Asics " when i get them " should be afew weeks.. ive been waiting 7 months........................

But there going for more on Ebay then i paid for them....

14 gh/s is worthless mining BTC so what do u think 300 mh/s is mining btc lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im selling my Asics " when i get them " should be afew weeks.. ive been waiting 7 months........................
> 
> But there going for more on Ebay then i paid for them....
> 
> 14 gh/s is worthless mining BTC so what do u think 300 mh/s is mining btc lol.


What asics? The 5gh/s ones? or what?

My group buy guys might sell our knc miner saturn units...two of em. They are mining alright, but maybe selling asap is better.


----------



## barkinos98

you guys talk really bad about how BTC is going to be worthless, so idk if it makes sense or not but i would get rid of them asap, from what i've inferred in a short time period it has a higher chance of costing thousands to you..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> you guys talk really bad about how BTC is going to be worthless, so idk if it makes sense or not but i would get rid of them asap, from what i've inferred in a short time period it has a higher chance of costing thousands to you..


The miner or the btc? We're talking the asic units...they won't get ROI at this rate, specially Hokies order.


----------



## barkinos98

I was talking about asic units as well...
afaik (well what my dad knows) they are a one way operationable thing; only one kind of thing is assigned and it cant do anything else.
pretty much a quite expensive normal calculator...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I was talking about asic units as well...
> afaik (well what my dad knows) they are a one way operationable thing; only one kind of thing is assigned and it cant do anything else.
> pretty much a quite expensive normal calculator...


lol

Yeah, I think they tend to be super overpriced, but we'll see given some time. Right now, it's not a smart buy.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> You need to do atiflash.exe -p 0 -f romName.rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -p for PROGRAM
> 0 for adapter number (if you only have one card , you don't need to worry about this)
> -f for force
> and the romName.rom is obvious.


That wasn't it at all. For 2 days now, i had been typing this: "atiwinflash -f p- 0 bios.rom"

2. Days.

I'd like to thank my fiancee for telling me "well first off, you have the "-" after the "p"..."


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> That wasn't it at all. For 2 days now, i had been typing this: "atiwinflash -f p- 0 bios.rom"
> 
> 2. Days.
> 
> I'd like to thank my fiancee for telling me "well first off, you have the "-" after the "p"..."


ha that happens to me in shell a lot ... Did the flash work out for ya?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> That wasn't it at all. For 2 days now, i had been typing this: "atiwinflash -f p- 0 bios.rom"
> 
> 2. Days.
> 
> I'd like to thank my fiancee for telling me "well first off, you have the "-" after the "p"..."


Haha, your Fiance is better at flashing graphics cards then you









So you fixed it or what?


----------



## KipH

@ivanlabrie Did you all know we have @ mentions now.
I wanted to give a shout out to Ian. With out his help I would not have a coin to my name. If I can mine, anyone can. Well, if you have an i7 laying about and can figure out a good card to buy just before its better bigger brother goes on sale







I coulda had a 70 if I waited 2 week. Oh well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

@Kip69 You'll have some extra after so much primecoin mining at beeeeer.org and hashco.ws








The 290 non x is looking good if it isn't too expensive, but I'd still prefer the x version









EDIT: how do you use those Kip? xD


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> ha that happens to me in shell a lot ... Did the flash work out for ya?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Haha, your Fiance is better at flashing graphics cards then you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you fixed it or what?


Well the flash went succesfull but I can't find the IP to my bamt machine now so I have to hook the monitor back up and all that crap. We are just extremely busy so I only get maybe an hour at a time to get all this so, last night I at least got the two cards flashed and switched out PSU's but I haven't been able to check if they are working under BAMT. Anyway, **** ain't easy. Hopefully I can find time here and there and finally get it back up and running. Sucks difficulty is so bad now that my 2 cards would take a while to make money.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Well the flash went succesfull but I can't find the IP to my bamt machine now so I have to hook the monitor back up and all that crap. We are just extremely busy so I only get maybe an hour at a time to get all this so, last night I at least got the two cards flashed and switched out PSU's but I haven't been able to check if they are working under BAMT. Anyway, **** ain't easy. Hopefully I can find time here and there and finally get it back up and running. Sucks difficulty is so bad now that my 2 cards would take a while to make money.


Yes I know, I think the difficulty got harder? I make a bit less then 1 coin a day now.. Whereas before I was making plus or minus 1.2 coins a day..


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yes I know, I think the difficulty got harder? I make a bit less then 1 coin a day now.. Whereas before I was making plus or minus 1.2 coins a day..


Yeah the difficulty just went up 41% to 267 Million I think it is.


----------



## Darklyric

Also @jbmayes2000 hey you should test under windows to see if you have voltage control as I don't know anything in linux that'll do that. Also see if your temps dropped like mine did.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah the difficulty just went up 41% to 267 Million I think it is.


That's btc diff...no one mines btc on gpus (or shouldn't).

I think you should try hashco.ws instead of litecoin, I see that boat sinking, and primecoin taking its spot soon, or maybe ppc.


----------



## KipH

@ivanlabrie Fun eh









In the BBCode editor, you either need to use the button or type out @username. In the RTE, you can simply lead with an @ and begin typing a username.
The "@" button is up between the link and the video icons. Its a new feature on OCN.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's btc diff...no one mines btc on gpus (or shouldn't).
> 
> I think you should try hashco.ws instead of litecoin, I see that boat sinking, and primecoin taking its spot soon, or maybe ppc.


Yeah I'm talking about just doing multipool. By the way, are there any other pools that are like multipool that are better?


----------



## Darklyric

Middlecoin but I wouldn't call it better.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Yeah I'm talking about just doing multipool. By the way, are there any other pools that are like multipool that are better?


Multipool.us, Middlecoin.com, Cryptologik.com, and Hascho.ws

I prefer Hascho followed by Multipool


----------



## fastpcman12

is it still profitable to mine litecoins with 2 gpus, r9 280x?

paying .11 Kw/h


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Middlecoin but I wouldn't call it better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Multipool.us, Middlecoin.com, Cryptologik.com, and Hascho.ws
> 
> I prefer Hascho followed by Multipool


Thanks I may have to check it out!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> is it still profitable to mine litecoins with 2 gpus, r9 280x?
> 
> paying .11 Kw/h


It is profitable just not AS profitable as it once was and it will probably continue that way as time goes on. You just have to keep up with new GPU architecture and bios' (and adding more GPU's) and all that to really keep a profit.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> is it still profitable to mine litecoins with 2 gpus, r9 280x?
> 
> paying .11 Kw/h


I pay 12 cents per kW/hr and still make a profit, around a dollar or so a day with 1MH/s of hashing drawing 450W.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> is it still profitable to mine litecoins with 2 gpus, r9 280x?
> 
> paying .11 Kw/h


Not too sure about that, check it yourself here: www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


----------



## Darklyric

Give-me-coins.com has a decent calc for ltc as well.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

When does beeeer.org pay out? Been mining two days to my primecoin wallet and nothing. Cant have both programs open, as it forces a shutdown.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> When does beeeer.org pay out? Been mining two days to my primecoin wallet and nothing. Cant have both programs open, as it forces a shutdown.


According to their website, you have to reach 3.01 XPM to get paid.


----------



## ivanlabrie

The admin was improving the payment system, be patient...you'll receive your coins this weekend or next Monday probably.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's btc diff...no one mines btc on gpus (or shouldn't).
> 
> I think you should try hashco.ws instead of litecoin, I see that boat sinking, and primecoin taking its spot soon, or maybe ppc.


So i should stop mining litecoins and sell? What should I start mining with two 7950's? I also have a 3570k that can mine at times too..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So i should stop mining litecoins and sell? What should I start mining with two 7950's? I also have a 3570k that can mine at times too..


I'd keep what you have...watch the price at mcxnow and btc-e, I think it'll keep going down though, personally.
The litecoin on gox thing hasn't been mentioned ever again, so it'll probably plummet soon.
If you can sell and buy primecoins, that might be a good idea, or send the btc to mcxnow and hold it there for interest.

Mine at hashco.ws and hold the bitcoins you'll earn, then use them to trade or buy stuff.
Mine primecoins with your cpu, use beeeeer.org
Thread/guide: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485.0
Have fun!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd keep what you have...watch the price at mcxnow and btc-e, I think it'll keep going down though, personally.
> The litecoin on gox thing hasn't been mentioned ever again, so it'll probably plummet soon.
> If you can sell and buy primecoins, that might be a good idea, or send the btc to mcxnow and hold it there for interest.
> 
> Mine at hashco.ws and hold the bitcoins you'll earn, then use them to trade or buy stuff.
> Mine primecoins with your cpu, use beeeeer.org
> Thread/guide: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485.0
> Have fun!


Just got rid of all my litecoins, got to be confirmed but I'm selling 20.11 for $40.80 AUD which is a nice deal.









EDIT: I don't desperately need the money for stuff, but it's gonna help a lot this fortnight.. haha


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So i should stop mining litecoins and sell? What should I start mining with two 7950's? I also have a 3570k that can mine at times too..


If it's Bitcoins that you want, you should mine FTC. Feathercoin is one of the most consistently high ranking most profitable coins there is. Almost always ahead of LTC on Coinchoose and Coinwarz (Ironically, it's not at the time of this posting. But that's an exception). Sure there's alt-coin's higher on the charts, but they fluctuate way to fast to keep up, their difficulty never stays low long enough to actually gain anything. FTC is the perfect coin to mine and sell, because of its consistency and its profitability.

On a not so unrelated note, I'd like to mention my new Feathercoin P2Pool!
http://ftc.outhashed.com:19327/static/


US based P2Pool server node
Low Latency, 1Gb/sec!
99.99% Gauranteed uptime
Fast server
No Registration
Low 1% Fee
PPLNS

Just connect with your FTC address as the username, password can be anything.

Sample CGMiner config:

Code:



Code:


cgminer --scrypt -o ftc.outhashed.com:19327 -u <YourWalletAddress> -p x

For anyone not familiar with PPLNS, it's a payment scheme designed to resist pool hopping. New miners are sometimes discouraged, because their initial payouts are not as high as they expect. It usually takes a few solved blocks before you reach your full payout amount. The initial low payouts you receive are offset by the fact that you will continue receiving payouts even after you stop mining. That's normal, that's just PPLNS at work.


----------



## racer86

Isnt the price of feather coin constantly being manipulated by people, I know its being artificially manipulated on BTC-E (or it was earlier today)

on a side note got 4 5870s up and mining today running a steady 1600kh/s for the rig managed to snag all 4 for $330


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> If it's Bitcoins that you want, you should mine FTC. Feathercoin is one of the most consistently high ranking most profitable coins there is. Almost always ahead of LTC on Coinchoose and Coinwarz (Ironically, it's not at the time of this posting. But that's an exception). Sure there's alt-coin's higher on the charts, but they fluctuate way to fast to keep up, their difficulty never stays low long enough to actually gain anything. FTC is the perfect coin to mine and sell, because of its consistency and its profitability.
> 
> On a not so unrelated note, I'd like to mention my new Feathercoin P2Pool!
> http://ftc.outhashed.com:19327/static/
> 
> 
> US based P2Pool server node
> Low Latency, 1Gb/sec!
> 99.99% Gauranteed uptime
> Fast server
> No Registration
> Low 1% Fee
> PPLNS
> 
> Just connect with your FTC address as the username, password can be anything.
> 
> Sample CGMiner config:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o ftc.outhashed.com:19327 -u <YourWalletAddress> -p x
> 
> For anyone not familiar with PPLNS, it's a payment scheme designed to resist pool hopping. New miners are sometimes discouraged, because their initial payouts are not as high as they expect. It usually takes a few solved blocks before you reach your full payout amount. The initial low payouts you receive are offset by the fact that you will continue receiving payouts even after you stop mining. That's normal, that's just PPLNS at work.


So say I join your pool... How many coins would I make per day with two 7950's roughly? I make ~1.2 litecoins with them at 17 intensity.
I need to see if it is.. Last time I was at a loss for mining feathercoins.


----------



## PorkchopExpress

i wanna do this just for fun, how can i do this without joining a pool?


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So say I join your pool... How many coins would I make per day with two 7950's roughly? I make ~1.2 litecoins with them at 17 intensity.
> I need to see if it is.. Last time I was at a loss for mining feathercoins.


That's a tough question to answer. What hashrate do you get from your cards? The P2Pool is currently running at 31.7MH/s, which is a decent size pool. At that rate, a block should be found every 5 -6 hours. That's pretty good for FTC.
Here's a good calculator you can use: http://benhohner.com/feathercoin/ to calculate profitability. I the only thing I can say for sure is that you'll be more ahead than if you were mining LTC. FTC is currently the second hightest ranked coin, by profitability, on coinchoose, and is several places ahead of LTC on coinwarz. Like I said, one of the advantages of FTC is its consistency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> i wanna do this just for fun, how can i do this without joining a pool?


That's the great thing about P2Pool. There is no need to sign up, no registration, nothing like that at all. Just point your miner at the P2Pool address, and use your wallet address as your username.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Isnt the price of feather coin constantly being manipulated by people, I know its being artificially manipulated on BTC-E (or it was earlier today)


I don't see how the FTC can be easily manipulated, because the trade volume is higher than most other altcoins. Which makes it harder to manipulate the price.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> I don't see how the FTC can be easily manipulated, because the trade volume is higher than most other altcoins. Which makes it harder to manipulate the price.


It's a coin that people speculate a lot with, and has gone through some nasty 51% attacks, and pumps and dumps. There are people with tons of btc earned back in the mine 1 or 2 btc per day with a cpu days around...the ones that didn't sell have lots of buying power these days.

I wouldn't reccomend anyone to settle for one coin these days, just do your own thing but don't expect miracles like ltc on gox or whatever. I don't see FTC's price rising either, but that's just me.
I'd mine xpm on cpus and mine at some multipool of sorts if you need to make money and are not into day trading.


----------



## Hokies83

Looks like i wore out another HD 7950 RIP # 5


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Looks like i wore out another HD 7950 RIP # 5


Geez, how do you do that man?


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Looks like i wore out another HD 7950 RIP # 5


I'm having the same damn problem. I've blown about 5 of them too... they're only a few months old, I run them under-volted and keep temps low, I don't get it. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Hokies83

I run them 100% load 24hrs a day 7 days a week

Even tho water cooled they still seem to wear out.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I run them 100% load 24hrs a day 7 days a week
> 
> Even tho water cooled they still seem to wear out.


I have a gigabyte 7950 and it's been mining 24/7 since July this summer with no issues. That's weird that they die so quick on you.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> I don't see how the FTC can be easily manipulated, because the trade volume is higher than most other altcoins. Which makes it harder to manipulate the price.


FTC's price has been showing a general downward trend even before the alt-coin crash. Not a good sign IMO. Might be better to mine something easier and buying back a little in FTC for the long game.


----------



## racer86

How long does middlecoin generally take to recognize and pay out?

been running a little over 24hr at 1600mh/s and no payouts at all. I show up on the list and have a small rejected mh/s (0.0186) but thats it no accepted mh/s or BTC balance and nothing in my wallet


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> How long does middlecoin generally take to recognize and pay out?
> 
> been running a little over 24hr at 1600mh/s and no payouts at all. I show up on the list and have a small rejected mh/s (0.0186) but thats it no accepted mh/s or BTC balance and nothing in my wallet


It depends, I personally prefer hashco.ws, but middlecoin is fine (unless it disconnects on your end like it did to me).
The admin decides when to exchange coins, in order not to kill coins and profitability of mining, or so he says.
Wait a bit, if not just switch to hashco.ws which has a way better interface.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> How long does middlecoin generally take to recognize and pay out?
> 
> been running a little over 24hr at 1600mh/s and no payouts at all. I show up on the list and have a small rejected mh/s (0.0186) but thats it no accepted mh/s or BTC balance and nothing in my wallet


Middlecoin's payout is at 0230 UTC every day. Do you have listings on immature unexchanged/unexchanged balance columns?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It depends, I personally prefer hashco.ws, but middlecoin is fine (unless it disconnects on your end like it did to me).
> The admin decides when to exchange coins, in order not to kill coins and profitability of mining, or so he says.
> Wait a bit, if not just switch to hashco.ws which has a way better interface.


Ill give it another day then ill see what else there is how do you like hasco.ws?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Middlecoin's payout is at 0230 UTC every day. Do you have listings on immature unexchanged/unexchanged balance columns?


The only column I have anything in is the small rejected hash rate I listed nothing else is listed

My miner isnt reporting any Hardware errors and seems to be recieving new blocks just fine


----------



## Matt-Matt

Mining; It's been short but I'm out for now. I've made ~$60 but I need the speed of my computer and I've stopped getting free internet as of Wednesday. Probably getting my own place next year so I'll be paying for power..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Mining; It's been short but I'm out for now. I've made ~$60 but I need the speed of my computer and I've stopped getting free internet as of Wednesday. Probably getting my own place next year so I'll be paying for power..


Too bad...just cpu mine, it draws less power and you get some sweet xpm at beeeeer.org
Or you can use a private cloud server, but it's hard to find one cheap enough for it to be worth it. (I think I found one it is, haven't tried it yet though)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Too bad...just cpu mine, it draws less power and you get some sweet xpm at beeeeer.org
> Or you can use a private cloud server, but it's hard to find one cheap enough for it to be worth it. (I think I found one it is, haven't tried it yet though)


Yeah.. Maybe, I think it's a big risk for a uni student though..

I'd be a bad person to be doing that while we are going quarters in the power bills etc, i may end up back at accommodation yet though! I will be living there over the summer break however.
It really depends, the more the merrier with houses though (pricewise)


----------



## Darklyric

Hmm tried to switch to hashco.we but I'm getting a lot more stales now. I was getting Around 1 for every 1k shares even with the --noaccept-stale shares thing. Now at hashco.we its closer to 30% after a few minutes. Any ideas?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hmm tried to switch to hashco.we but I'm getting a lot more stales now. I was getting Around 1 for every 1k shares even with the --noaccept-stale shares thing. Now at hashco.we its closer to 30% after a few minutes. Any ideas?


Im having a problem with hashco.ws as well ive got 100% rejection rate and 0 hashrate while mining

in cgminer i keep getting " rejected xxxxxxx Diff xx/xx GPU x < share is above target > "

Edit: im ******ed didnt have it running scrypt


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Im having a problem with hashco.ws as well ive got 100% rejection rate and 0 hashrate while mining
> 
> in cgminer i keep getting " rejected xxxxxxx Diff xx/xx GPU x < share is above target > "
> 
> Edit: im ******ed didnt have it running scrypt


are you getting stales? cleared out everything by TC LG I and the --nostales thing and getting about 3% stales now and 1% rejects... but then i dont load AB and i get like 1% rejects weird...

What do the ST NB LW GF RF stand for again? I seems to be getting a lot of those as well.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> are you getting stales? cleared out everything by TC LG I and the --nostales thing and getting about 3% stales now and 1% rejects... but then i dont load AB and i get like 1% rejects weird...
> 
> What do the ST NB LW GF RF stand for again? I seems to be getting a lot of those as well.


now that im running on hashco.ws im getting about a 5-10% rejection rate

also my hashrate as reported by hashco.ws is way off (50kh/s) is that just a thing to be ignored or should I look into it. im currently averaging 1450kh/s right now in cgminer


----------



## ivanlabrie

Official beeeeer.org chat: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#beeeeer.org
If you have doubts head there guys.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> now that im running on hashco.ws im getting about a 5-10% rejection rate
> 
> also my hashrate as reported by hashco.ws is way off (50kh/s) is that just a thing to be ignored or should I look into it. im currently averaging 1450kh/s right now in cgminer


Ignore it. The way all pools count hashrate depends on how quickly you submit shares.

Sometimes you are lucky and the shares are solved and submitted rapidly, leading to an inflated hashrate. Or a bunch of stales are submitted, leading to a deflated hashrate.

The one in Cgminer is far more useful.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Ignore it. The way all pools count hashrate depends on how quickly you submit shares.
> 
> Sometimes you are lucky and the shares are solved and submitted rapidly, leading to an inflated hashrate. Or a bunch of stales are submitted, leading to a deflated hashrate.
> 
> The one in Cgminer is far more useful.


Yea Their browser gui doesn't count stales but I'm showing them in cgminer now. and a lot like as many submitted shares, as LW (whatever this is.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Yea Their browser gui doesn't count stales but I'm showing them in cgminer now. and a lot like as many submitted shares, as LW (whatever this is.


Well something is definitely off with their system ive been running a total of 2500mh/s between my rigs for the last 36hrs and ive managed a whopping 0.00057922 BTC at that rate its totally worthless to mine there I would make more mining straight litecoin

Anyone got any ideas whats up ?

Also i know they use some special pay out method that can discourage new miners for awhile is that whats effecting my BTC?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Well something is definitely off with their system ive been running a total of 2500mh/s between my rigs for the last 36hrs and ive managed a whopping 0.00057922 BTC at that rate its totally worthless to mine there I would make more mining straight litecoin
> 
> Anyone got any ideas whats up ?
> 
> Also i know they use some special pay out method that can discourage new miners for awhile is that whats effecting my BTC?


Are you mining btc!? You nuts bro?









We don't mine BTC anymore, not without asics. Even with usb asics, it's best to mine other coins normally. Check coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency for data.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Are you mining btc!? You nuts bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't mine BTC anymore, not without asics. Even with usb asics, it's best to mine other coins normally. Check coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency for data.


oh god no im using hashco.ws and using their auto sell feature thats just what ive pulled in in BTC from the auto sales


----------



## racer86

Well im switching back over to middlecoin even though its an extra 1% fee well see how the 36-48 hr payouts are there over hashco.ws


----------



## cam51037

Hashcows didn't work out for me, after 12 hours of mining I should have made around 0.007 BTC but I made around 0.0003 BTC there.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hashcows didn't work out for me, after 12 hours of mining I should have made around 0.007 BTC but I made around 0.0003 BTC there.


Ya its a shame ltc is so down or I'd just mine it

Where r u mining at now


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think hashco.ws is not exchanging all coins right away, same as middlecoin...I prefer the frontend and stats page at hashco honestly.

I won't gpu mine till the 290 non x is out, unless I can afford the 290x (if it's worth it). I'm looking forward to the nda lift tomorrow, they might be more efficient than 7950s.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Ya its a shame ltc is so down or I'd just mine it
> 
> Where r u mining at now


I mine at multipool and use auto exchange with cryptsy and make 0.01 or 2 per day with 1MH/s.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I won't gpu mine till the 290 non x is out, unless I can afford the 290x (if it's worth it). I'm looking forward to the nda lift tomorrow, they might be more efficient than 7950s.


They probably will be more efficient. Every new generation of hardware gets more efficient. It will also be more expensive and harder to find.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> They probably will be more efficient. Every new generation of hardware gets more efficient. It will also be more expensive and harder to find.


But if power rates are a drawback, I think it might be a good investment...say if they mine at 1000-1200kh/s drawing 200-300w.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> But if power rates are a drawback, I think it might be a good investment...say if they mine at 1000-1200kh/s drawing 200-300w.


I don't think they'll be double the speed. I've heard the number "30% faster" being mentioned. That sounds about right for a next gen card.

Anyway, I really think they must be having yield issues. The R290 is going to be an all new architecture. But the R280 is just a rebranded 7970 with a few tweaks. If the Hawaii cores are so much better, they would use lower binned ones in the lower end cards, which is what they've always done. If they're not doing that, it must mean they don't have enough. So I'm betting that these cards will be near non-existent at launch anyway. I'd say it's x-mas before the masses get to see any.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> I don't think they'll be double the speed. I've heard the number "30% faster" being mentioned. That sounds about right for a next gen card.
> 
> Anyway, I really think they must be having yield issues. The R290 is going to be an all new architecture. But the R280 is just a rebranded 7970 with a few tweaks. If the Hawaii cores are so much better, they would use lower binned ones in the lower end cards, which is what they've always done. If they're not doing that, it must mean they don't have enough. So I'm betting that these cards will be near non-existent at launch anyway. I'd say it's x-mas before the masses get to see any.


R9 290 is the second tier card, R9 290X is the top dog, so not accurate.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> R9 290 is the second tier card, R9 290X is the top dog, so not accurate.


Oh, well, I still need to learn the new naming scheme.

At first glance that seems like a dumb naming scheme. 290 and 290X sounds like they should be the same card. Maybe the X would be unlocked or come with extra features or something.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Oh, well, I still need to learn the new naming scheme.
> 
> At first glance that seems like a dumb naming scheme. 290 and 290X sounds like they should be the same card. Maybe the X would be unlocked or come with extra features or something.


290X has more shaders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think hashco.ws is not exchanging all coins right away, same as middlecoin...I prefer the frontend and stats page at hashco honestly.
> 
> I won't gpu mine till the 290 non x is out, unless I can afford the 290x (if it's worth it). I'm looking forward to the nda lift tomorrow, they might be more efficient than 7950s.


Cryptsy autosell is down.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hashcows didn't work out for me, after 12 hours of mining I should have made around 0.007 BTC but I made around 0.0003 BTC there.


Have to factor in the alt-coin crash due to the BTC price spike.


----------



## Rar4f

Anyone know how much hash R9 290X mines? Assuming it is much better than 7970 , i may get one. Price isnt to very high.


----------



## Hokies83

With the shader count and the right settings id have to say between 900 and 1000 kh/s.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Oh, well, I still need to learn the new naming scheme.
> 
> At first glance that seems like a dumb naming scheme. 290 and 290X sounds like they should be the same card. Maybe the X would be unlocked or come with extra features or something.


290x = hypothetical 9970
290= hypothetical 9950


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1, at 300w stock it's not too bad...and it's a kick ass card


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> With the shader count and the right settings id have to say between 900 and 1000 kh/s.


at 1000kh/s each at 300w id be tempted to dump all my cards and go with 2-3 of those

or grab some 7970s when they drop down to $250 levels


----------



## Rar4f

I read in a thread Bitcoin isn't so profitable anymore. Is there any coin currency that is stable and profitable? I dont want to do investing mining.


----------



## Hokies83

Im getting out of the Hobby myself.

Bout to do a Massive sale next few days FrozenQ reses 7950s 7950 water blocks 3770k etc etc.

The trolls have just made me really hate the hobby.

In the reef tank hobby i have yet to see a troll.. no fan bois r nothing... Much less stressful.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im getting out of the Hobby myself.
> 
> Bout to do a Massive sale next few days FrozenQ reses 7950s 7950 water blocks 3770k etc etc.
> 
> The trolls have just made me really hate the hobby.
> 
> In the reef tank hobby i have yet to see a troll.. no fan bois r nothing... Much less stressful.


Can you elaborate more on trolls? If you are mining, the act of mining should have very little to do with any human interaction?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Can you elaborate more on trolls? If you are mining, the act of mining should have very little to do with any human interaction?


Long Story Bro


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Long Story Bro


I guess I was just curious why you would abandon something that makes money because of a factor that has nothing to do with said money making. But, good luck with your future endeavors!







I would love to know what types of 7950's you may be selling and for how much when that day comes!


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Anyone know how much hash R9 290X mines? Assuming it is much better than 7970 , i may get one. Price isnt to very high.


Tomshardware includes bitmining in its benchmarks now:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290x-hawaii-review,3650-34.html

Their chart shows a 290X is about 10% faster than a 7970
Power consumption varies depending on settings, they showed it can draw anywhere from 225W to 295W+. Their 7970 power draw was 268W

That's mining SHA-256 not Scrypt. But they tend to scale together I believe.

They had this to say on the matter of power consumption/gpgpu performance:
Quote:


> If you want to take the Radeon R9 290X to its limits, then you need to push it hard by increasing its power limit and dropping the target temperature. Under those conditions, it's possible to exceed 300 W. We even saw 335 W from the card, though that's probably not at all something you want to reproduce.
> 
> The 225 W we measured using a compute-heavy load and stock settings can be pushed as high as 295 W by giving the fan more room to spin up and targeting a lower thermal ceiling. Unfortunately, those conditions don't last. Once the Radeon R9 290X hits its target temperature, power consumption drops considerably. *This explains the card's relatively low performance in our GPGPU benchmarks.*


So according to them, this card might have issues preventing it from being a good mining card. Though I don't know how much time they spent trying to tune it for mining, or how the results would change if they were mining Scrypt.
But it overall looks to be roughly on par with a 7970 in terms of hashes/watt. And only slightly faster overall. Which means it's not going to change anything in the bitmining arena.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im getting out of the Hobby myself.
> 
> Bout to do a Massive sale next few days FrozenQ reses 7950s 7950 water blocks 3770k etc etc.
> 
> The trolls have just made me really hate the hobby.
> 
> In the reef tank hobby i have yet to see a troll.. no fan bois r nothing... Much less stressful.


Are you selling your stuff on OCN? I'd be interested in that thread, post it here if you make one


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah ill post the thread link here when im rdy.

So much stuff i need boxes and stuff before i start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> I guess I was just curious why you would abandon something that makes money because of a factor that has nothing to do with said money making. But, good luck with your future endeavors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know what types of 7950's you may be selling and for how much when that day comes!


There power Color both do Over 650 MH/s Each and are unlocked and clock very well.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im getting out of the Hobby myself.
> 
> Bout to do a Massive sale next few days FrozenQ reses 7950s 7950 water blocks 3770k etc etc.
> 
> The trolls have just made me really hate the hobby.
> 
> In the reef tank hobby i have yet to see a troll.. no fan bois r nothing... Much less stressful.


Got any gigabyte 7950s? I might be interested.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I might have to snag a few myself xD
Mining is still really profitable here...


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I might have to snag a few myself xD
> Mining is still really profitable here...


Say if i mined Litecoin or Bitcoin (whatever was stable and profitable), and i had a 0,06 kWh
And total power use of 400W
How much profit would i be making each month?


----------



## Hokies83

Using the proceeds to start a coral farm.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Say if i mined Litecoin or Bitcoin (whatever was stable and profitable), and i had a 0,06 kWh
> And total power use of 400W
> How much profit would i be making each month?


www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency

You'd make a decent amount...


----------



## racer86

any idea why a card (5870) would register as sick or dead in cgminer after 15 or so min but pass every benchmark and stress test in another pc?

also setting up mining on the pc i tested the card in will still result in a sick or dead gpu so its not the board(s)


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> any idea why a card (5870) would register as sick or dead in cgminer after 15 or so min but pass every benchmark and stress test in another pc?
> 
> also setting up mining on the pc i tested the card in will still result in a sick or dead gpu so its not the board(s)


Mining is more stressful than most stress tests.

Could be many reasons why that would happen.
What temp is the card hitting before it dies?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Mining is more stressful than most stress tests.
> 
> Could be many reasons why that would happen.
> What temp is the card hitting before it dies?


running in the low 70s at 75% fan speed for a few days (temp fluxiations never broke 75c) before i started having this problem. I plugged it into another computer and ran a 20 min furmark test along with back to back 3dmark vantage and Heaven benches and all was fine its just mining that it has a problem with


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Tomshardware includes bitmining in its benchmarks now:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290x-hawaii-review,3650-34.html
> 
> Their chart shows a 290X is about 10% faster than a 7970
> Power consumption varies depending on settings, they showed it can draw anywhere from 225W to 295W+. Their 7970 power draw was 268W
> 
> That's mining SHA-256 not Scrypt. But they tend to scale together I believe.
> 
> They had this to say on the matter of power consumption/gpgpu performance:
> So according to them, this card might have issues preventing it from being a good mining card. Though I don't know how much time they spent trying to tune it for mining, or how the results would change if they were mining Scrypt.
> But it overall looks to be roughly on par with a 7970 in terms of hashes/watt. And only slightly faster overall. Which means it's not going to change anything in the bitmining arena.


There's also the potential that scrypt hasn't been optimized for a 290X yet either. The guy who wrote CGMiner was talking about how he'd only program for the 290X if someone donated one to him.


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1

We need to wait for software support before mining with them.

As for the sick gpu, those are symptoms of an about to die card if it was mining fine and you didn't fiddle with settings lately.
If you never mined for long periods of time it means your configuration is wrong.

I refer you to this: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=117221.0


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> We need to wait for software support before mining with them.
> 
> As for the sick gpu, those are symptoms of an about to die card if it was mining fine and you didn't fiddle with settings lately.
> If you never mined for long periods of time it means your configuration is wrong.
> 
> I refer you to this: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=117221.0


It hadnt been for but a few days and this was my first go at mining it was in a rig with 3 other 5870s those all still run ok (no sick gpus) just that one.

Ill give that link you gave me a read thanks


----------



## racer86

alright well i dont think mining is for me im just going to sell the 4 5870s and risers and purchase BTC / LTC and use that to trade on BTC-E since thats what i was mining to do anyways.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> alright well i dont think mining is for me im just going to sell the 4 5870s and risers and purchase BTC / LTC and use that to trade on BTC-E since thats what i was mining to do anyways.


Yeah, that's better...buy btc at bitstamp or localbitcoins and trade. If you wanna try your luck.

Interesting mining card: http://www.chiploco.com/radeon-r9-280x-tahiti-xtl-29938/
I predict a cut down 290x chip...look, it's square lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I agree that just buying BTC is a better option at this point... on the 'sick gpu' issue - what are the VRM temps? It's likely that although the chip itself isn't overheating that the VRM's cooling section either has poor contact with the cooler block or inadequate fresh air - both are likely causes of dropouts I found back in the day when GPU mining was still a profitable proposition (BTC-wise at least).


----------



## Willanhanyard

So how exactly is trading profitable now then?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> So how exactly is trading profitable now then?


buy low sell high, rinse and repeat.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> So how exactly is trading profitable now then?


basically the same way that people trade currency on the market except with crypto currency


----------



## ZombieJon

Anybody here mining XPM on ypool?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Fans went to hell in a handbasket on my sapphire HD 7950 vapour x.. So, I need new fans right? Where would I find some? Or, is there any replacement coolers that would for it? Or, should I just RMA it?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Fans went to hell in a handbasket on my sapphire HD 7950 vapour x.. So, I need new fans right? Where would I find some? Or, is there any replacement coolers that would for it? Or, should I just RMA it?


You could get something like an Accelero cooler, or just cable tie fans to the heatsink on the fan, or RMA it. Cable tying fans on to the heatsink would probably be the easiest though, but I've never used Sapphire's RMA service before.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

How do I know which one to get, since this isn't a reference design?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How do I know which one to get, since this isn't a reference design?


You might have a problem there. Not sure they make specific coolers for cards like yours. In that case I personally would probably RMA the card, or you could ghetto-cool it.


----------



## Hokies83

my 2 BFL asics are in the mail... Going up for sale as soon as i get them....


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> my 2 BFL asics are in the mail... Going up for sale as soon as i get them....


which model did you get?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> which model did you get?


2x 5ghz


----------



## ivanlabrie

Bastards...ebay them in an auction with a reserve price. People tend to buy stuff like that without too much thought.


----------



## Hokies83

You know when i ordered these things projected profit was almost 4000$ a month.... Todays projected profit is 60$ a month @[email protected]

After pp shipping and Ebay Fees im looking at a 100$ loss on the investment.

BFL should be Shut down.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You know when i ordered these things projected profit was almost 4000$ a month.... Todays projected profit is 60$ a month @[email protected]


Lol.. I ordered my 7990 and a waterblock and told my wife i would mine coins to pay it back. The waterblock didn't fit right and needed RMA and during those two weeks down goes atlantis and silk road... Oh well at least I got tri fire out of it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Lol.. I ordered my 7990 and a waterblock and told my wife i would mine coins to pay it back. The waterblock didn't fit right and needed RMA and during those two weeks down goes atlantis and silk road... Oh well at least I got tri fire out of it.


You can still mine with it...going for a block was a bit too much for mining. And a pair of 7950s was a wiser investment.

Hokies on the other hand, ouch. I remember telling many of you: "Don't buy from BFL". They are scumbags, delivered a year later than expected. They should have upgraded your order for free, to make up for your losses.


----------



## MrLinky

Hey everyone! Sorry to shamelessly promote my thread, but I just received my 290X and made a quick thread about mining performance here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290x-mining-performance/0_20


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Hey everyone! Sorry to shamelessly promote my thread, but I just received my 290X and made a quick thread about mining performance here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290x-mining-performance/0_20


You're baws!!! +rep


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Hey everyone! Sorry to shamelessly promote my thread, but I just received my 290X and made a quick thread about mining performance here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290x-mining-performance/0_20


Thats pretty awesome..I noticed your last post you were hitting up to 1,000 which is pretty awesome. Surely there is a way to stabilize it above 900+! I look forward to you future endeavors.


----------



## Hokies83

Welp my Asics are up on Ebay. Heh Sucks a week ago before last diffaculty jump they were going for over 400$ each...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welp my Asics are up on Ebay. Heh Sucks a week ago before last diffaculty jump they were going for over 400$ each...


GLWS.


----------



## ivanlabrie

They look really nice though...can't you get ROI mining other alt coins? There are a bunch of sha256 coins out there.


----------



## Hokies83

There all turds.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

It depends on your outlook... I think even the BFL gear could prove profitable - the key word being "COULD". It could also very easily just be an expensive paperweight. At the present time you will never get your money back (even if you buy one from Hokies for much less than retail). On the other hand, what if BTC hits $1,000 USD in the next year? Now all of a sudden those fractional coins per month actually might mean $50 again.

Currencies are inherently risky, as are any commodity - because the price is entirely based on the demand. At the moment $1K/BTC seems ridiculously high - but there was a time when $0.05/BTC seemed just as ridiculously high (and boy don't I wish I'd picked up a few hundred thousand when they were that price).









I'm old enough to remember things like oil at less than $40/barrel and gold at less than $50/oz... unless you believe there is a reason people will abandon BTC - it pretty much has no choice but to increase in value relative to fiat currency. Central banks will continue to monetize the debts of their respective 'owner' nations (more like 'servants' actually, but that's another discussion) - and thus even if the demand remains relatively flat... when you consider the limited level of adoption currently, I could easily see a $10K/BTC exchange occurring in 4-5 years.

Of course, I could also see you not being able to give them away in a couple of unlikely scenarios. The bottom line is that although this is as close to 'free money' (for the early adopters at least) the time for it being nearly free is definitely over. Whether or not it's still relatively _easy_ money depends on numerous factors as well as your personal risk tolerance. But that's what diversification and cost averaged acquisition is all about.









EDIT: Actually I lied when I said I _remember_ gold at $50/oz - I was alive then but I was much more concerned with learning to walk than buying bullion at that time.


----------



## racer86

So are people really expecting the difficulty to go up that much on bitcoin even using an asic?

Ive seen the 600gh/s Monarch cards up on ebay where people are selling their preorders for $3000, $1500 less than they cost through Butterfly labs


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> So are people really expecting the difficulty to go up that much on bitcoin even using an asic?
> 
> Ive seen the 600gh/s Monarch cards up on ebay where people are selling their preorders for $3000, $1500 less than they cost through Butterfly labs


Unless you are buying a substantial amount of whatever new hardware is coming on the market (thus excluding others from getting it) you will always be behind at this point. It's a simple calculation... if you are mining at 600gh/s and the total hashrate is 1400th/s - then you command .04% of the total hashrate... and can reasonably expect to get .04% of the coins at that time. However, as each release occurs... say 1000 of those cards are sold... the total rate climbs by that much... so now you have only .01% of just the new hashing power... and .03% of the total. So even if the daily average is something like 10 blocks found - which it's not - (250BTC at current award level)... your .03% represents just 0.075BTC per day - and that's just provided that there are no pool commissions, etc...

Really at this point it's probably better to just solo mine on the 1/50M chance that you solve a block on your own and get the whole 25BTC reward.... but then again you should probably just buy a lottery ticket... you have about the same chances and it's worth much more money than $5K worth of BTC is.


----------



## Hokies83

Even The Jallys are 6 Months Out of you ordered now.

Atleast mine are in hand lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There all turds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Even The Jallys are 6 Months Out of you ordered now.
> 
> Atleast mine are in hand lol.


Hokies: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=10000&sha256Power=0.00&sha256PowerCost=0.0000&scryptHashRate=1000.00&scryptPower=500.00&scryptPowerCost=0.0300&sha256Check=true&scryptCheck=false

Why are you whining so much?







Go mine TRC or PPC with them and trade for btc. Or mine btc dammit!









$2,70 per day is a good amount of $$$ without factoring power costs.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hokies: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=10000&sha256Power=0.00&sha256PowerCost=0.0000&scryptHashRate=1000.00&scryptPower=500.00&scryptPowerCost=0.0300&sha256Check=true&scryptCheck=false
> 
> Why are you whining so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go mine TRC or PPC with them and trade for btc. Or mine btc dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2,70 per day is a good amount of $$$ without factoring power costs.


These will really do 7 GH/s each with the film ware.

I just wanna sell tho.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> These will really do 7 GH/s each with the film ware.
> 
> I just wanna sell tho.


Good luck...but meanwhile keep them mining coins.


----------



## cam51037

Is anyone cloud mining at cex.io?


----------



## ivanlabrie

no... those tend to scam you. you think it's good? scrypt or sha?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> no... those tend to scam you. you think it's good? scrypt or sha?


It costs 0.1 BTC per GH/s right now and it mines bitcoins for you on ghash.io. I had some for a couple weeks and liked them, but sold them when the price dropped a bit, thinking of buying them again.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It costs 0.1 BTC per GH/s right now and it mines bitcoins for you on ghash.io. I had some for a couple weeks and liked them, but sold them when the price dropped a bit, thinking of buying them again.


Buy low, sell high...meanwhile collect divs. It's not bad really.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Does anyone else have a problem with beeeeer.org? It won't pull up on the internet, and when my client tries to connect, it just keeps trying to connect to ip address.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with beeeeer.org? It won't pull up on the internet, and when my client tries to connect, it just keeps trying to connect to ip address.


The pool was constantly getting DDOS'd, so the admins took it down for a few days while they upgrade the infrastructure. There's a new testing server for the pool; details are here.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> The pool was constantly getting DDOS'd, so the admins took it down for a few days while they upgrade the infrastructure. There's a new testing server for the pool; details are here.


It's up again...check the main thread: http://www.ppcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485.0


----------



## Faster_is_better

I did a review on @Spotswood's Mining tray, if anyone needs some multi-gpu open air trays, these are really nice. Probably the most useful if you are building big dedicated mining rigs with 4+ gpu's. But he does do a lot of other custom open air bench style cases as well.









Link


----------



## cam51037

I set up a 5x USB Block Erupter Raspberry Pi miner, I'll get some pictures up later today but right now it's whirring away silently taking around 30W for 1.7GH/s.


----------



## Hokies83

I did not lose my Butt to bad on them.. well before Ebay And pp fees that is.. got 500$ for them which is only a 70$ loss..... But ebay fees and pp feels will make it about a 130$ loss.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I did not lose my Butt to bad on them.. well before Ebay And pp fees that is.. got 500$ for them which is only a 70$ loss..... But ebay fees and pp feels will make it about a 130$ loss.


I don't get why you didn't mine with them, you could have gotten a few bucks on top, or just kept them mining for a while.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't get why you didn't mine with them, you could have gotten a few bucks on top, or just kept them mining for a while.


Because of the Massive Difficulty jumps in BTC those jumps change the value of the units as well.

They were going for 400$ each before the last difficulty jump i Was not gonna mine 2 weeks for 30$ and wait for the next difficulty jump.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Meh, you could have kept mining other sha256 coins till you had enough to not lose money at least. :/
I would have kept them really...or sell for a bit more. A shame they delivered so late.


----------



## ZombieJon

How different is xolo's miner to mikaelh's HP11?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> How different is xolo's miner to mikaelh's HP11?


It's based upon HP11 but it's made for pool mining at his site, not solo like the hp11 wallet. You can't use any other miner with beeeeer.org btw.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Meh, you could have kept mining other sha256 coins till you had enough to not lose money at least. :/
> I would have kept them really...or sell for a bit more. A shame they delivered so late.


Naw, I have to agree with Hokies' decision. It's simple math - either you keep them forever (mining until they break or can't even mine their power requirements in something), or you sell them ASAP - there simply isn't a value proposition anywhere in between. The only resale value they have is to mine BTC - sure you _can_ mine other SHA256 coins with them - but each week their resale value will drop. Someone isn't going to pay $250+ for a device to mine a coin that has a horrible exchange rate currently... and anyone hoping to mine BTC with them is willing to pay significantly less every time the difficulty jumps, because it's that much more impossible to cover the initial investment - let alone make a profit.


----------



## Rar4f

Is Bitcoin worth investing in for a year?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Is Bitcoin worth investing in for a year?


Wow, what a hard question. The short answer is "who knows" if you do, you would be rich not a geek on a computer forum.

Are you asking if it will go up steadily over a year on average? Impossible to tell. Sure, investment bloggers will sell you the answer, but that is the fun of stocks, no one knows. Remember, only invest monies you can afford to loose. You will loos money some times. But, if you had asked that question years ago, everyone would have said no. And look what $27 worth of bit coins made that lucky fella! That would have been a nice present.

http://mashable.com/2013/10/30/bitcoin-investment-blows-up/


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Wow, what a hard question. The short answer is "who knows" if you do, you would be rich not a geek on a computer forum.
> 
> Are you asking if it will go up steadily over a year on average? Impossible to tell. Sure, investment bloggers will sell you the answer, but that is the fun of stocks, no one knows. Remember, only invest monies you can afford to loose. You will loos money some times. But, if you had asked that question years ago, everyone would have said no. And look what $27 worth of bit coins made that lucky fella! That would have been a nice present.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2013/10/30/bitcoin-investment-blows-up/


I just thought maybe instead of using bitcoins that i gained by mining, maybe i can just save up. But i guess Bitcoin being 204 USD it doesnts ound like a good investment







And that article was what influenced my thought on possibly investing.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I just thought maybe instead of using bitcoins that i gained by mining, maybe i can just save up. But i guess Bitcoin being 204 USD it doesnts ound like a good investment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that article was what influenced my thought on possibly investing.


If by that you mean that you've _already_ mined a number of coins... then save them until you need them (I've got a nice little stash from when I mined a couple years ago). On the other hand if you're talking about now... and you're considering starting mining _today_... then don't bother. On the other hand - just because it's $204/BTC right now - doesn't mean anything at all. Remember that Microsoft was giving away their 'worthless' stock their first year as Christmas bonuses... which at the time was a really crappy bonus (like $100 worth crappy). The employees that held theirs are millionaires today.

If nothing happens to destroy the BTC market, or crypto-currencies as a whole (which is unlikely, but possible) then it's entirely conceivable that there could be a day where it's more like $2K/BTC! Like everything, and especially currency speculation, there is a large amount of risk involved... so don't put your whole nest egg in it.

In interest of full disclosure, I'm continuing to acquire coins on a cost-averaged basis (1BTC per week) and will probably continue to do so until it's at least up to $500/BTC. At the present time there are probably somewhere in the area of 8-10M people holding at least some BTC (but if that's the case... most of them hold less than 1BTC). Bitcoin is a largely deflationary currency... i.e. there is a fixed number of coins that can ever be mined... and as wallets are lost, so then are the coins - _permanently_. This means that unless the demand suddenly drops off (legal reasons, hacks/abuse, competition that has more widespread acceptance, etc..) the value should always increase - at least around a trendline... there will always be times where it drops dramatically (silk road announcement) or where it starts soaring (Cyprus banking crisis)... but overall it should move steadily upward.

There's lots of analysis of the opportunities, risks, overall economy, etc... all over the place. Do your due diligence and make your decision based on what you find - not the ramblings of some people on a forum (certainly not me of all people).


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I just thought maybe instead of using bitcoins that i gained by mining, maybe i can just save up. But i guess Bitcoin being 204 USD it doesnts ound like a good investment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that article was what influenced my thought on possibly investing.


Investments are investments. There is an inherent risk with an investment, even real estate. London could get severely flooded, or San Francisco might get hit by another Loma Prieta.

You could do what Digicidal said about getting a BTC (depending on your budget) and playing it like a long term investment plan. Keep a certain amount of BTC in your wallet, and use a small amount to play the alt-coin market. It's very volatile there, but there's the possibility of gaining some BTC if you do your research and can anticipate the market.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How can I setup primecoin mining for beeer.org in Ubuntu 13.04?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How can I setup primecoin mining for beeer.org in Ubuntu 13.04?


That's a question better suited for the ppcointalk beeeeer support thread...

You have to compile the miner, clone it from github or bitbucket and run it. Better search for some compiling guides at bitcointalk, like this one:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=259022.0;topicseen
(keep in mind that's for the solo mining wallet, not the primeminer for beeeeer, so you have to replace some stuff with primeminer, or just do the basic compile that's in the ppcointalk thread)

EDIT: here's a proper guide: http://www.peercointalk.org/index.php?topic=798.0


----------



## Im Batman

Hey guys just wanted to get your thoughts,

I read that article within news section and thought i'd check out this thread.

From what I understand, it's nowadays implausible to mine Bitcoins for profit but what about mining altcoins? is there a reasonable chance for net gain in doing so? and what currency would you reccomend?

I'm not planning any sort of mining rig or set-up to run 24/7, i'm just looking for something else to muck around with when i'm not gaming or whatever else, and thought this could be a bit of fun.

Cheers.


----------



## KipH

That is much what I do, mostly with Ivan help. And I repay him by trying to spell his name correctly. That v is sneaky.









The suggest Prime and light coins, mostly, for steady mining. If you have time and thoughts you can make more picknig better ones each hr, but those are good. I made more than 1 bit-coin following him.


----------



## Rar4f

IVan is the savior. In time this humble peasent will join his party.


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> IVan is the savior. In time this humble peasent will join his party.












IVan?


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IVan?


Typo lol


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Typo lol


haha okay, so where do I start? Just by following this threads guide on mining Litecoins?


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> haha okay, so where do I start? Just by following this threads guide on mining Litecoins?


How to start mining litecoins


----------



## KipH

@ivanlabrie is the man. But 4an could work too. IV = 4 right. So IVan is the same as 4an









I would try that guide. See if it gets some results. Then you can come back and ask specific questions.

PS. Primes are for CPU, lite are GPU. SO you can do em both. But, We should all take a break and do Boinc for a few days: boincers-gone-bonkers-34-november-5th-8th-20130


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> @ivanlabrie is the man. But 4an could work too. IV = 4 right. So IVan is the same as 4an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try that guide. See if it gets some results. Then you can come back and ask specific questions.
> 
> PS. Primes are for CPU, lite are GPU. SO you can do em both. But, We should all take a break and do Boinc for a few days: boincers-gone-bonkers-34-november-5th-8th-20130


Gridcoin payouts are based on BOINC!
https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/1416-gridcoin-grc-information/
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=324118.0
http://www.gridcoin.us/download/GridCoinMiningInstructions.pdf


----------



## thepoopscooper

well i just got a 5GH/s worker in the mail about a week ago, and i just got a 25GH/s worker in the mail today. I have them both running, and am getting about 32GH/s average!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> well i just got a 5GH/s worker in the mail about a week ago, and i just got a 25GH/s worker in the mail today. I have them both running, and am getting about 32GH/s average!


Nice, about time...when did you order?
You can mine sha256 alt coins with it...if btc starts to slacker.


----------



## ccRicers

Newbie on crypto-currencies here. I just bought a paper wallet worth 1 BTC (sent by postal service), one of my first bitcoin purchases, but not the very first. I made my first purchase using CoinBase.

Anyways, about the paper wallet. If it contains both the private and public keys, is there no doubt that the people who sell these wallets may also keep the private keys for themselves? So if you just stored the wallet and didn't do anything with it, the seller could make a transaction if he had kept the key?

I thought "cold" storage is a pretty safe way to keep bitcoins, but rules probably apply only if you generate the wallet yourself. But what would you do if you bought a physical wallet from someone? Should I deposit the coin in my bitcoin client and then generate a wallet with new random keys and print that as new storage?


----------



## Hokies83

And what do you know... Btc Difficulty Jumped from 390 to 510 just today XD.


----------



## Sonikku13

Meanwhile, LTC is soaring and difficulty isn't, yet. If you have GPUs, mine LTC!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Newbie on crypto-currencies here. I just bought a paper wallet worth 1 BTC (sent by postal service), one of my first bitcoin purchases, but not the very first. I made my first purchase using CoinBase.
> 
> Anyways, about the paper wallet. If it contains both the private and public keys, is there no doubt that the people who sell these wallets may also keep the private keys for themselves? So if you just stored the wallet and didn't do anything with it, the seller could make a transaction if he had kept the key?
> 
> I thought "cold" storage is a pretty safe way to keep bitcoins, but rules probably apply only if you generate the wallet yourself. But what would you do if you bought a physical wallet from someone? Should I deposit the coin in my bitcoin client and then generate a wallet with new random keys and print that as new storage?


I would transfer to a different wallet, then send to a paper wallet created and printed by myself.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Meanwhile, LTC is soaring and difficulty isn't, yet. If you have GPUs, mine LTC!


Feathercoin too. I'm making about $4/day with 1200 kh/s


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I would transfer to a different wallet, then send to a paper wallet created and printed by myself.


Sounds like a plan. That's what I was guessing myself. I'll just keep the original wallet as a reminder my original purchase.


----------



## Im Batman

Okay so I had my fun learning a bit about how mining was done.

Mining for Litecoins I was getting roughly -

400 kH/s on a 6970 with a worst case power draw of 700W at 0.27USD per kWh.

The mining profit calculators factored that I would yield a loss of $3 per day.

Would there be a way to optimise the process with CGMiners for a better yield or shall I just try again when I get an r9 290?


----------



## Rar4f

What are some mining machines and how much do they cost?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Okay so I had my fun learning a bit about how mining was done.
> 
> Mining for Litecoins I was getting roughly -
> 
> 400 kH/s on a 6970 with a worst case power draw of 700W at 0.27USD per kWh.
> 
> The mining profit calculators factored that I would yield a loss of $3 per day.
> 
> Would there be a way to optimise the process with CGMiners for a better yield or shall I just try again when I get an r9 290?


No way in hell a 6970 does 400 only and your total system draw is 700w.
A single 6970 does 500-550kh/s and it draws 250w while doing it.
The R9 290X seems to draw 270w while running at 850-1150kh/s so far, but it may run faster once the mining software and drivers are updated.
The R9 290 should be exactly 10% slower with slightly less power drawn, and you can also undervolt to further reduce temps and power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> What are some mining machines and how much do they cost?


No profitable mining "machines" out there...it's better to get an efficient gpu setup and mine something else...


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No way in hell a 6970 does 400 only and your total system draw is 700w.
> A single 6970 does 500-550kh/s and it draws 250w while doing it.


Haha there is a very good chance I was doing it wrong or at least not as well as it could have been. From what I understood it was 400 kH/s.

I can't imagine my total system draw being 700w either but in order to at least break even at $0, system draw would have to be maximum 300w.

Would you please point me in the right direction to getting 500kH/s?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Couple of questions. I am planning on investing/day trading bitcoins on btc-e. Would anyone recommend I *not* trade on btc-e? Also, I noticed they have a software called Meta Trader 4 with btc-e support. Does anyone have familiarity with the software and would it be better than purchasing on the site and looking at trends on bitcoincharts.com?

Also, I've been reading up on wallets. Would you guys recommend online or offline? What about clients for Windows/Mac? Android/iOS?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No way in hell a 6970 does 400 only and your total system draw is 700w.
> A single 6970 does 500-550kh/s and it draws 250w while doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha there is a very good chance I was doing it wrong or at least not as well as it could have been. From what I understood it was 400 kH/s.
> 
> I can't imagine my total system draw being 700w either but in order to at least break even at $0, system draw would have to be maximum 300w.
> 
> Would you please point me in the right direction to getting 500kH/s?
Click to expand...

My stock clock 6950's pull 400kH/s, so a 6970 should do better than that no problem.

This LTC bump is awesome, just watching my little stockpile's value jump up so much is exciting. Of course it can always crash back down... but right now it is impressive at $4.25 and to think just 2 or 3 weeks ago it bottomed out below $2.00, some speculators made some money off that if they bought in.









BTC also seemed to have broke the $200 and $250+ barrier, sitting close to $300 now...


----------



## 77bigmac77

never use an online wallet IMO

download the one from the coin's main webpage, and if it don't have one, I wouldn't mess with it


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone have any infos on r9 280x performance


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Haha there is a very good chance I was doing it wrong or at least not as well as it could have been. From what I understood it was 400 kH/s.
> 
> I can't imagine my total system draw being 700w either but in order to at least break even at $0, system draw would have to be maximum 300w.
> 
> Would you please point me in the right direction to getting 500kH/s?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone have any infos on r9 280x performance


Yup, easy 730-760kh/s at 200w.


----------



## ccRicers

Do you recommend mining LTC for a pool only?

I'm following a guide for the HD 7850 and it seems to suggest not to mine solo.


----------



## 77bigmac77

If you only have a single 7850 I would strongly recommend you join a pool. There is always "a chance" of anyone finding a block no matter what size your hash rate is, but yours would be extremely small.

Pools provide a way to have a more stable and steady payout, rather than hoping for a chance that could come in 3 minutes, 3 months, 3 years, etc...

and if you sit down and do the math (or at least attempt to like me), you see there's really not that much of a potential loss than if you go buy "time to find block" charts

just make sure you keep track of your passwords/pins/pools you use in general

its better to have multiple options in case one goes down so it can become tiresome keeping track of all the login information


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Do you recommend mining LTC for a pool only?
> 
> I'm following a guide for the HD 7850 and it seems to suggest not to mine solo.


Best guide out there: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=117221.0

And, yeah, register at give-me-coins.com and mine ltc or ftc.
Or try hashco.ws or www.middlecoin.com (you'll need a btc wallet address for those).


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Best guide out there: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=117221.0
> 
> And, yeah, register at give-me-coins.com and mine ltc or ftc.
> Or try hashco.ws or www.middlecoin.com (you'll need a btc wallet address for those).


Rep for that. Middlecoin looks real straightfoward to participate once you set up the tools. I don't even have to go through an exchange market to convert to BTC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Rep for that. Middlecoin looks real straightfoward to participate once you set up the tools. I don't even have to go through an exchange market to convert to BTC.


Double edged blade, don't trust them 100% without doing the math. They can be kinda shady with the conversion.
I can reccomend you join my private worldcoin pool. Let me know and I'll get you an invite.


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Haha there is a very good chance I was doing it wrong or at least not as well as it could have been. From what I understood it was 400 kH/s.
> 
> I can't imagine my total system draw being 700w either but in order to at least break even at $0, system draw would have to be maximum 300w.
> 
> Would you please point me in the right direction to getting 500kH/s?


This is what I use on my Sapphire 6970 and get 520 kh/s....

--scrypt -o ltc.give-me-coins.com:3334 -u bluestang.2 -p x -w 256 -v 1 -I 20 -g 1 -s 30 -E 120 -Q 0 --lookup-gap 0 --thread-concurrency 8192 --no-submit-stale --gpu-engine 955 --gpu-memclock 1475 --gpu-vddc 1.050 --gpu-fan 72 --gpu-powertune 20


----------



## ASUSfreak

sub'd


----------



## ASUSfreak

sub'd


----------



## Hokies83

BTC @ 360$ man i feel like poo for dropping all mine at 150$ lol.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> BTC @ 360$ man i feel like poo for dropping all mine at 150$ lol.


That's at Gox though, I use Bitstamp's price, because I don't think withdrawls at Gox work very well anymore.


----------



## ivanlabrie

They don't work...afaik.
I use bitstamp as well, as a reference. Maybe charge an extra 7% on top, cash.


----------



## Zhood

So I'm thinking about talking to my boss to see if he would be interested in building a mining PC. I have a friend that works at a different IT firm and he said his boss runs 4 7950s with an EVGA FTW mobo and a huge PSU. I am going to talk to him about doing the same thing, as it can't hurt to just let it run 24/7 and let it bring it the money. He also says he mines feathercoins and later converts them into BTC. Let me know which 7950s and mobo we should get to run a mining build.

EDIT: So from what I can see the best GPU for mining for be this 7950. I found this guide that includes pretty much everything you need to do it, and the best components to use.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhood*
> 
> So I'm thinking about talking to my boss to see if he would be interested in building a mining PC. I have a friend that works at a different IT firm and he said his boss runs 4 7950s with an EVGA FTW mobo and a huge PSU. I am going to talk to him about doing the same thing, as it can't hurt to just let it run 24/7 and let it bring it the money. He also says he mines feathercoins and later converts them into BTC. Let me know which 7950s and mobo we should get to run a mining build.
> 
> EDIT: So from what I can see the best GPU for mining for be this 7950. I found this guide that includes pretty much everything you need to do it, and the best components to use.


Easy, get a cheap 970 chipset board, an fx8320 for cpu mining, a 1600w Lepa psu, and R9 290s. Those are more efficient it seems, 270w and 900kh/s each. You'll need a test bench of sorts, AC, or super strong box fans with an open window as exhaust


----------



## Zhood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Easy, get a cheap 970 chipset board, an fx8320 for cpu mining, a 1600w Lepa psu, and R9 290s. Those are more efficient it seems, 270w and 900kh/s each. You'll need a test bench of sorts, AC, or super strong box fans with an open window as exhaust


Links please? Show me the promised land haha. Put it all together for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhood*
> 
> Links please? Show me the promised land haha. Put it all together for me.


lol

No prob, whenever I have time.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That's at Gox though, I use Bitstamp's price, because I don't think withdrawls at Gox work very well anymore.


Coinbase prices are usually $20 behind MtGox's prices. Coinbase withdraw is beyond easy, usually get my money in about 1-3 days.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Zhood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol
> 
> No prob, whenever I have time.


Sounds good. The only things you probably will need to include in the build would be the GPUs, CPU, mobo, and PSU. Since I work at an IT firm we can easy get our hands on HDDs, OS, and RAM to work on the rig.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhood*
> 
> Sounds good. The only things you probably will need to include in the build would be the GPUs, CPU, mobo, and PSU. Since I work at an IT firm we can easy get our hands on HDDs, OS, and RAM to work on the rig.


http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1ZrOh

You can upgrade to 4 gpus with pci-e risers but you'll need to undervolt. You can cpu and gpu mine at once with that setup.
I reccomend a Haf XB or a cheap diy test bench with a box fan moving air accross the rig.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So, should I get 2 R9 280x or 1 R9 290x? Also, I have a build thought up in newegg wishlist, would anyone give me comments on it if I post it?


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So, should I get 2 R9 280x or 1 R9 290x? Also, I have a build thought up in newegg wishlist, would anyone give me comments on it if I post it?


I would say you are better off getting two used 7950s either the R7950 or 7950 WF3. You can grab 'em on eBay for $300-350 for two


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Why those? Is there something wrong with the R9 280x? I'm going to be gaming as well, not just mining. I just want best for buck. I had the Sapphire Vapor-X 7950 (two of em), but I just sold that one.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So, should I get 2 R9 280x or 1 R9 290x? Also, I have a build thought up in newegg wishlist, would anyone give me comments on it if I post it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Why those? Is there something wrong with the R9 280x? I'm going to be gaming as well, not just mining. I just want best for buck. I had the Sapphire Vapor-X 7950 (two of em), but I just sold that one.


People will suggest the 7950s but I think the R9 290 is more efficient and keeps better resale value as well. No point in buying less efficient and older cards now. Don't get the 290X though, too expensive!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So just the R9 280x?


----------



## ivanlabrie

There are two 290 models, 290X and 290. 290 costs $400 and mines at 900kh/s and maybe more with further tweaking. Performance once oced is on par with dual 7950s


----------



## Darth Scabrous

But that's not what I'm asking. Is it better to get 2 R9 280x or one r9 290x?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> But that's not what I'm asking. Is it better to get 2 R9 280x or one r9 290x?


Already layed my case.

280X: draws 250w, does 750kh/s (sometimes less than 700)
290: draws 270w does 900kh/s and maybe more


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Performance once oced is on par with dual 7950s


I get a pretty solid 1.3-1.35MHash/s per pair of 7950s clocked at 1080/1650.

What is a typical 290X getting at it's best 24/7 mining OC?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I get a pretty solid 1.3-1.35MHash/s per pair of 7950s clocked at 1080/1650.
> 
> What is a typical 290X getting at it's best 24/7 mining OC?


People are still fiddling around with 290X's to find their best settings and clocks and stuff but I believe the highest I've seen is around 930KH/s. Here's a thread on it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290x-mining-performance/50


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Double edged blade, don't trust them 100% without doing the math. They can be kinda shady with the conversion.
> I can reccomend you join my private worldcoin pool. Let me know and I'll get you an invite.


Thanks, I'll let you know soon.


----------



## Bruennis

Looks like cgminer is officially no longer supporting GPU mining

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=28402.msg3538435#msg3538435


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Looks like cgminer is officially no longer supporting GPU mining
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=28402.msg3538435#msg3538435


Aaaand with that I switch all my miners over to BFGMiner.

Like, if you have existing GPU coding why remove it? Doesn't make much sense to me, but whatever.


----------



## OneFast3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Aaaand with that I switch all my miners over to BFGMiner.
> 
> Like, if you have existing GPU coding why remove it? Doesn't make much sense to me, but whatever.


BFGMiner might be close behind.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=168174.msg3556947#msg3556947


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneFast3*
> 
> BFGMiner might be close behind.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=168174.msg3556947#msg3556947


Oh geez. Well that's sure a bummer. I'd like to maintain it myself if I knew how to code at all but unfortunately I don't know how to code. :/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Looks like cgminer is officially no longer supporting GPU mining
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=28402.msg3538435#msg3538435
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand with that I switch all my miners over to BFGMiner.
> 
> Like, if you have existing GPU coding why remove it? Doesn't make much sense to me, but whatever.
Click to expand...

According to his post he didn't say he was removing it, just basically it won't be maintained or updated any longer. It will keep it's current version unless someone else takes up its maintenance. So the files should still be available.

It's still a problem, we could use an updated miner that is supporting the new AMD cards, they have some good potential as miners.


----------



## Blameless

I'm already using older versions of cgminer. Scrypt hash rates peaked near the end of 2.x.x, remained stagnant in the early 3.x.x releases, and have actually been lower for the last several versions.

Lack of development is irrelevant unless the miner fails to function correctly with new GPUs.


----------



## 77bigmac77

yeah I generally use 3.3.1 cgminer


----------



## Nemesis158

Hey guys, its been a while. A few things happened and i was unable to continue putting electricity into anything extra, ended up finally pulling my 2BTC out when it was about $100. Kind of wishing i had not now of course.
Anyways, obviously I cant just start over with BTC as that ship set sail with asics long ago. I managed to find my LTC mining configuration and fired it up today, but i was wondering what progress has been made in my absence as far as efficiencies and configurations go.
I cannot remember what settings i was using previously to get higher khash rates, but currently i am averaging 550kh/s with stock settings on my 7970.
Thanks for any info in advance


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Hey guys, its been a while. A few things happened and i was unable to continue putting electricity into anything extra, ended up finally pulling my 2BTC out when it was about $100. Kind of wishing i had not now of course.
> Anyways, obviously I cant just start over with BTC as that ship set sail with asics long ago. I managed to find my LTC mining configuration and fired it up today, but i was wondering what progress has been made in my absence as far as efficiencies and configurations go.
> I cannot remember what settings i was using previously to get higher khash rates, but currently i am averaging 550kh/s with stock settings on my 7970.
> Thanks for any info in advance


Ghz edition 7970?

Try these:

cgminer --scrypt -o pool -u worker --thread-concurrency 8191 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ghz edition 7970?
> 
> Try these:
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o pool -u worker --thread-concurrency 8191 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256


Believe that should be 8192


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Believe that should be 8192


No sir, trust me on that...odd number TC for ghz ed card. Try it


----------



## Nemesis158

Not a GHZ ed card. i ran the GHz bios on it for a bit but it proved to be more trouble for the 1050mv asic of my card then it was worth
Currently on windows 8 with 13.11 beta drivers and cgminer 3.2, 8192 13 2 256


----------



## AlDyer

What coin should I be mining? I have a 7950 and I'm looking to possibly make some money







How much can I earn in a month? I assume not very much, but it's worth a go, just for fun if nothing else haha


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No sir, trust me on that...odd number TC for ghz ed card. Try it


Good to know, sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> What coin should I be mining? I have a 7950 and I'm looking to possibly make some money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much can I earn in a month? I assume not very much, but it's worth a go, just for fun if nothing else haha


I would do litecoin. Its $4 per ltc. I make about .04ltc per 8hrs and thats on a 7770 at 140Kh/s.

Sent from my "Mini Tablet Lookin Thing" from random place in the US


----------



## megawatz

Dont mean to double post but Tapatalk wont let me edit.

Anyone know why cgminer wont accept my 8192 thread concurrency? Its the exact amount alotted for my 7770 and it wont accept anything above 6k.

Sent from my "Mini Tablet Lookin Thing" from random place in the US


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ghz edition 7970?
> 
> Try these:
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o pool -u worker --thread-concurrency 8191 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256


What hash rate does that give you?

I'm still getting optimal hash rates at 24000 to 25600 thread concurrency and intensity 20.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What hash rate does that give you?
> 
> I'm still getting optimal hash rates at 24000 to 25600 thread concurrency and intensity 20.


That nets 730-760kh/s, varying between sample...works best for 280x and newer ghz edition 7970s.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That nets 730-760kh/s, varying between sample...works best for 280x and newer ghz edition 7970s.


What clocks?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> What clocks?


1090/1750


----------



## bluestang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Dont mean to double post but Tapatalk wont let me edit.
> 
> Anyone know why cgminer wont accept my 8192 thread concurrency? Its the exact amount alotted for my 7770 and it wont accept anything above 6k.
> 
> Sent from my "Mini Tablet Lookin Thing" from random place in the US


I found --thread-concurrency 8000 to be the best on my MSI 7770

I also ran 950 core, 1375 mem, 1.125 volts, +20% Powertune


----------



## ccRicers

This might be of interest to some people- ASRock makes a motherboard specifically for miners. Maybe not for bitcoins anymore, but now altcoin mining. 1 PCIe 2.0 x16 and 5 PCIe 2.0 x1 slots for installing up to six graphics cards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> This might be of interest to some people- ASRock makes a motherboard specifically for miners. Maybe not for bitcoins anymore, but now altcoin mining. 1 PCIe 2.0 x16 and 5 PCIe 2.0 x1 slots for installing up to six graphics cards.


Very nice! Pair that with a Celeron or an i7 for cpu mining...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice! Pair that with a Celeron or an i7 for cpu mining...


Here's an unbiased analysis of the motherboard, dealing with the practical power requirements and debating the profitability of using such a board. And also that ASRock was very late to the bitcoin party. I'm not sure if it even has a good break-even time for Litecoin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Here's an unbiased analysis of the motherboard, dealing with the practical power requirements and debating the profitability of using such a board. And also that ASRock was very late to the bitcoin party. I'm not sure if it even has a good break-even time for Litecoin.


Good anlysis, and I agree, without powered risers it's of no use.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

what settings should I use in guiminer for a R9 280x?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> what settings should I use in guiminer for a R9 280x?


This perhaps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o pool -u worker --thread-concurrency 8191 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256


----------



## ccRicers

It's been a crazy few hours for Litecoin..


----------



## ivanlabrie

And what about BTC bro?

Man, I hope alts stabilize, didn't want to sell xpm and if it doesn't go back up I lost some coin.








Same with mcxFEEs...


----------



## Hokies83

BTC so high alts are not worth anything lol.

I have 1k FTC and it is not even worth 1/10th a BTC


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> BTC so high alts are not worth anything lol.
> 
> I have 1k FTC and it is not even worth 1/10th a BTC


Yeah, but usd value is still decent...don't think in terms of BTC.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Is something wrong with Give-me-coins? I've been stuck at 530 kh/s for almost 4 hours now, even though I know both of my cards are mining, as the load is maxed and heat is jumped up to 60s.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Wow.. everything practically doubled over the weekend. (LTC and BTC at least)


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I dun goofed. never mind.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Wow.. everything practically doubled over the weekend. (LTC and BTC at least)


I know... I'm thinking of liquidating a few BTC soon since I don't feel this parabolic can be maintained... but with jumps of ~$75-100 per day in exchange value... I'm not sure how high it will go before there's a correction in the market.


----------



## ccRicers

I spoke too soon.. LTC is over $7 now lol.

It's currently outpacing BTC rate of growth in the past 24 hours. In other words, the LTC to BTC exchange rate has narrowed some.


----------



## legoman786

I've gotten interested in mining again, however, I do not have the capital to invest in ASIC miners just yet. My 4850 spits out a measly (last time I had it going) 60-70 MH/s.

What do?

EDIT: I should mention, this was well over 2 years ago.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I've gotten interested in mining again, however, I do not have the capital to invest in ASIC miners just yet. My 4850 spits out a measly (last time I had it going) 60-70 MH/s.
> 
> What do?
> 
> EDIT: I should mention, this was well over 2 years ago.


Mine primecoins with cpu, get a newer radeon and mine litecoins with it.


----------



## cam51037

I'm thinking of cashing my bitcoins out via Localbitcoins, but I think if I do I'll wait until the 24 hour average is lower than the day before. Right now I could cash out with around $475, pretty good considering my initial investment was $200 and I already paid that off + now I have $475 extra.


----------



## Nemesis158

What pool is everyone using. I was using netcodepool for my LTC mining but it doesnt seem to be netting me much at all. course it doesnt help i havent really gotten back in to figuring out the best settings for my card. What clocks should i shoot for with 8191 tc?

Edit: i also see you guys talking about CPU mining. is that worth anything?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> What pool is everyone using. I was using netcodepool for my LTC mining but it doesnt seem to be netting me much at all. course it doesnt help i havent really gotten back in to figuring out the best settings for my card. What clocks should i shoot for with 8191 tc?
> 
> *Edit: i also see you guys talking about CPU mining. is that worth anything?*


CPU mining is worth it if you mine Primecoins. Try mining them here: http://beeeeer.org/ - The website is under maintenance but it should still work fine.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine primecoins with cpu, get a newer radeon and mine litecoins with it.


Here's my next few questions then;

Is there a table maintained of Primecoins mined by CPU? I want to know where my E8400 stacks up, and if it's worth keeping the HTPC (E5200) running Primecoins as well.

Next, can I run Prime and Lite at the same time? I remember when I used to run my GPU and CPU at the same time for _sometimes_ higher hashrates.

I understand that prime and lite are 2 different cryptocurrencies, but if I can get them both going at the same time, my fighting chances are better.


----------



## caenlen

US Senate approves Bitcoin as legit currency -

Prices soar above $600 per coin above $200 OCtober price...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24986264


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> US Senate approves Bitcoin as legit currency -
> 
> Prices soar above $600 per coin above $200 OCtober price...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24986264


You're a little late to the party.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1443733/update-mb-bitcoin-surges-tops-700/0_100


----------



## ivanlabrie

I used to run both, gotta leave a free cpu thread for cgminer...like folding at home on cpu and gpu with amd.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> You're a little late to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443733/update-mb-bitcoin-surges-tops-700/0_100


oh heh... i couldnt even make one bitcoin with my 7990 in a months time so i gave up on it. how are yall pulling it off?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I used to run both, gotta leave a free cpu thread for cgminer...like folding at home on cpu and gpu with amd.


Will that yield lower hashrates for the GPU miner? I'm just trying to figure out what the best setup(s) will be for my rig(s).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Will that yield lower hashrates for the GPU miner? I'm just trying to figure out what the best setup(s) will be for my rig(s).


Nope, that's why I say leave one free thread...if you don't hash rate will suffer.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm looking on the blockchain market and a lot of people are dumping their ltc in exchange for btc
It's times like these I wish I invested more money and time in to mining bitcoins lol


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So, how many threads should I run when using a FX-8320 with xolominer, and gpu mining? I put 8 when I started it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So, how many threads should I run when using a FX-8320 with xolominer, and gpu mining? I put 8 when I started it.


I run 6 threads on an fx cause of the module design, but maybe 7 is fine...


----------



## Hokies83

Man i feel sorry for all those Nvidia Fan boys lol...

Just dumped my 30 BTC....

Subtotal $22,578.60
Coinbase fee $-225.79
Bank fee $-0.15
Total Credit

$22,352.66

Owned Hokies out....


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Now the price is fluctuating wildly around $50 in difference. Starting to worry


----------



## legoman786

WHOA. I logged into my Deepbit pool account and I have 0.56 BTC in my wallet. Trying to find all my passwords to get paid, son!









Afterwards, I'll figure out the Primecoins and LiteCoins miners.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Man i feel sorry for all those Nvidia Fan boys lol...
> 
> Just dumped my 30 BTC....
> 
> Subtotal $22,578.60
> Coinbase fee $-225.79
> Bank fee $-0.15
> Total Credit
> 
> $22,352.66
> 
> Owned Hokies out....


holy cow man that's a big pay out, would you say 22k has paid off all the investment you've put in to mining?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Man i feel sorry for all those Nvidia Fan boys lol...
> 
> Just dumped my 30 BTC....
> 
> Subtotal $22,578.60
> Coinbase fee $-225.79
> Bank fee $-0.15
> Total Credit
> 
> $22,352.66
> 
> Owned Hokies out....


Congrats on the huge cashout, but sad to see you leave the bitcoin scene. Hopefully you won't be completely gone though. 

EDIT: *This market is INSANE! *

Price went from $600 to $700 on Mt. Gox in around 3 minutes, then from $700 to $750 in 1 minute.


----------



## Hokies83

I have like 5k invested into to BTC it was all paid for long before that Cash out.

I left OCN as an Active member because of trolls... Even found another hobby.


----------



## ccRicers

Congrats on the payout, but wouldn't that set a red flag to your bank, making a huge deposit like that at once? I know mine would. Just hope you're ready to handle the taxes


----------



## kyismaster

500 dollars per day and you'll be safe


----------



## Hokies83

Not paying any Taxes.


----------



## d3vour3r

has anyone got any experience with the 600gh/s asic card from butterfly labs?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> holy cow man that's a big pay out, would you say 22k has paid off all the investment you've put in to mining?


I couldn't even get 1 bitcoin with my 7990 spread out over a month, so its not that easy to mine. You just figured out the crypto markets, which are hard to do for a lot of us. knowing when to sell and buy.


----------



## caenlen

bitcoin just went over 1000 per coin, Hokies cashed out to soon, u would have 30k man lol not 22


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> has anyone got any experience with the 600gh/s asic card from butterfly labs?


IMO BFL is a joke.










they fell way short.

waaaaaaaaaaay short.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I couldn't even get 1 bitcoin with my 7990 spread out over a month, so its not that easy to mine. You just figured out the crypto markets, which are hard to do for a lot of us. knowing when to sell and buy.


if you just started its impossible without a asic, dont bother with gpu.

like a year ago, you woulda been making riches.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> IMO BFL is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they fell way short.
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaay short.


care to recc something else then for an ASIC?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> care to recc something else then for an ASIC?


yes, but i forgot who it was made by.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't mine with asics, mine alt coins...simple.


----------



## kyismaster

I think bitfury was the only one to hold up their end of the bargain, but im not 90% sure.


----------



## legoman786

I'm still waiting for the blocks in the Bitcoin QT wallet client to finish downloading. I started it well over 3 hours ago. :\


----------



## LuckyX2

Hello everyone,

I've been into Bitcoin for a few years now and I'm looking to get into Litecoin now too.
What are your favorite pools and exchanges for Litecoin? Thanks!


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm still waiting for the blocks in the Bitcoin QT wallet client to finish downloading. I started it well over 3 hours ago. :\


I hear it's like 9Gb of data!


----------



## caenlen

I found my bitcoin wallet QT name and pw - im reinstalling it now, can i login to see how many bitcoins i had? or is it to late since i got a new PC? i didnt backup my wallet... so does htat mean im outta luck or can i login with my wallet pw somewhere?


----------



## Hokies83

I will be happy with my 22.000 USD lol.

Cause thats the way it's ment to be played! lmao.

Cause .03 FPS is better then 22.000 USD lol.


----------



## fragamemnon

On a side note, LTC are quite worth it atm, aren't they?

I am currently thinking about pulling the trigger right away on a Powercolor R9 290 (hopefully unlock it to a 290X too







) and it will be mining some lites.
What say thee?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> On a side note, LTC are quite worth it atm, aren't they?
> 
> I am currently thinking about pulling the trigger right away on a Powercolor R9 290 (hopefully unlock it to a 290X too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it will be mining some lites.
> What say thee?


8/coin and going up.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I found my bitcoin wallet QT name and pw - im reinstalling it now, can i login to see how many bitcoins i had? or is it to late since i got a new PC? i didnt backup my wallet... so does htat mean im outta luck or can i login with my wallet pw somewhere?


Im afraid youre out of luck if you didnt save the wallet. I almost lost 2BTC after reformatting but luckily i had backed the whole drive up before i did. I only wish i had kept those 2BTC instead of selling them at $100 a few months ago, but i was out of a job and needed the money









Edit: I see Hokies has left? the info OP is getting a bit dated so we should get someone else to take it over and update it then


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Im afraid youre out of luck if you didnt save the wallet. I almost lost 2BTC after reformatting but luckily i had backed the whole drive up before i did. I only wish i had kept those 2BTC instead of selling them at $100 a few months ago, but i was out of a job and needed the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: I see Hokies has left? the info OP is getting a bit dated so we should get someone else to take it over and update it then*


I'd be willing to take over the OP if it's alright with all, I'm fairly active in this section and would be fine managing it.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I hear it's like 9Gb of data!


9.73GB and counting. My Windows install grabbed some updates last night and rebooted. Yay. :\ I was finally able to withdraw my 0.56 BTC, however, I've already missed the $700/BTC window. Still, I have a chance for a good chunk of change.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> 9.73GB and counting. My Windows install grabbed some updates last night and rebooted. Yay. :\ I was finally able to withdraw my 0.56 BTC, however, I've already missed the $700/BTC window. Still, I have a chance for a good chunk of change.


Congrats! You still have around $250, not bad for downloading and installing 10GB of data.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Congrats! You still have around $250, not bad for downloading and installing 10GB of data.


just sit on it, it should be back upto 600 in due time or more


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Im afraid youre out of luck if you didnt save the wallet. I almost lost 2BTC after reformatting but luckily i had backed the whole drive up before i did. I only wish i had kept those 2BTC instead of selling them at $100 a few months ago, but i was out of a job and needed the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I see Hokies has left? the info OP is getting a bit dated so we should get someone else to take it over and update it then


Im still here just not as active as i once was.

I still check this thread everyday.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Me and my friends got some 5GH/s Butterflys. Seeing it's going for $400+ on ebay and we got them for $370 each, is it a good idea to sell them while we can?

The estimated profit is $30 a month per miner.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Me and my friends got some 5GH/s Butterflys. Seeing it's going for $400+ on ebay and we got them for $370 each, is it a good idea to sell them while we can?
> 
> The estimated profit is $30 a month per miner.


ew. 30/mo is like .03 coins lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, we need a big warning in the OP: Don't buy ASIC mining gear! Use your cpu if you don't have a Radeon or want one!


----------



## Lagpirate

Very interesting discussion about bitcoin on NPR (national public radio) Check it out guys!
http://thedianerehmshow.org/


----------



## legoman786

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, we need a big warning in the OP: Don't buy ASIC mining gear! Use your cpu if you don't have a Radeon or want one!






What's wrong with ASIC hardware?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, we need a big warning in the OP: Don't buy ASIC mining gear! Use your cpu if you don't have a Radeon or want one!


done lol


----------



## ccRicers

So I've finally got my scrypt miner running on cgminer, it feels nice being part of a team to get mining on something.

It's given me the itch to build a dedicated mining rig now







but I want something on a budget right now, just some good bang for the buck.

I want to start with two graphics cards for now. Budget around $500 so I'll be buying the cards used. Is it possible? All I have for spare parts is a de-lidded Xeon E5520 so I'd need a single socket 1366 board to go with it.

I'm thinking of pairing the cpu with a Dell Precision T3500 motherboard since I've found one for just $65 and has two PCIe x16 slots.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So I've finally got my scrypt miner running on cgminer, it feels nice being part of a team to get mining on something.
> 
> It's given me the itch to build a dedicated mining rig now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I want something on a budget right now, just some good bang for the buck.
> 
> I want to start with two graphics cards for now. Budget around $500 so I'll be buying the cards used. Is it possible? All I have for spare parts is a de-lidded Xeon E5520 so I'd need a single socket 1366 board to go with it.
> 
> I'm thinking of pairing the cpu with a Dell Precision T3500 motherboard since I've found one for just $65 and has two PCIe x16 slots.


You can also CPU mine on the rest of the threads.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> You can also CPU mine on the rest of the threads.


Good idea. I have a pair of them, so maybe get a dual socket board? How many MH/s do you think I could get with 16 threads of the Nehalem Xeons?


----------



## fragamemnon

I've only tipped my toes in bitmining, but I'm sure somebody who is knee-deep will provide insight.








It's not BitCoins you will be after though, rather LiteCoins.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I've only tipped my toes in bitmining, but I'm sure somebody who is knee-deep will provide insight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not BitCoins you will be after though, rather LiteCoins.


Yeah, I'm interested in mining Litecoins.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I've only tipped my toes in bitmining, but I'm sure somebody who is knee-deep will provide insight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not BitCoins you will be after though, rather LiteCoins.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm interested in mining Litecoins.
Click to expand...

Well for reference, I am doing ~13.5khash/s per thread on an i5-3570k @ 4.7GHz.
Three threads dedicated to that would net me ~0.03LTC/day.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So...I get an access denied page on bitstamp.net. what could I have done wrong? I have almost 2k in there!


----------



## legoman786

Bitstamp is getting hammered with DDOS, AFAIK.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Well for reference, I am doing ~13.5khash/s per thread on an i5-3570k @ 4.7GHz.
> Three threads dedicated to that would net me ~0.03LTC/day.


I guess I'll stick to GPU mining then







I have already an idea of how I might set up a 1 Mh/s rig without taking up too much space and still have some breathing room.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Well for reference, I am doing ~13.5khash/s per thread on an i5-3570k @ 4.7GHz.
> Three threads dedicated to that would net me ~0.03LTC/day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I guess I'll stick to GPU mining then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already an idea of how I might set up a 1 Mh/s rig without taking up too much space and still have some breathing room.


You have to mine primecoin or protoshares with cpu, not litecoin...I'm not sure if that is in the OP or not but it should.

Ideal setup:

-Multi threaded cpu mining primecoin and protoshares with affinity for 7 of it's threads (leave one free for cgminer)
-Multi gpu config mining litecoin with bfgminer or cgminer and assign affinity of the spare core/thread


----------



## legoman786

My question was not answered, why not buy ASIC hardware for mining? I'm not talking block busters and other readily available hardware, I 'm talking *everything* ASIC. Including hardware from Butterfly Labs.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> My question was not answered, why not buy ASIC hardware for mining? I'm not talking block busters and other readily available hardware, I 'm talking *everything* ASIC. Including hardware from Butterfly Labs.


Too long to explain, but it's not profitable, trust me. Buy gpus, get your $$$ fast.


----------



## barkinos98

Its because ASICs can only do scrypt based coins (afaik) and might be only programmed for BTC not even other scrypt based coins.
since BTC's price is quite high (like wiz khalifa/burj khalifa) it is nearly impossible at this stage to profit from it.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Its because ASICs can only do scrypt based coins (afaik) and might be only programmed for BTC not even other scrypt based coins.
> since BTC's price is quite high (like wiz khalifa/burj khalifa) it is nearly impossible at this stage to profit from it.


You got it the other way around. ASICs are made only for SHA256 hashing algorithms which Bitcoin uses. Litecoin, Worldcoin, etc. use the scrypt algorithm.


----------



## legoman786

Assuming one gets his/her hands on a BFL Monarch 300 GH/s card. At current difficulty, profit can be made in less than a month.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Its because ASICs can only do scrypt based coins (afaik) and might be only programmed for BTC not even other scrypt based coins.
> since BTC's price is quite high (like wiz khalifa/burj khalifa) it is nearly impossible at this stage to profit from it.
> 
> 
> 
> You got it the other way around. ASICs are made only for SHA256 hashing algorithms which Bitcoin uses. Litecoin, Worldcoin, etc. use the scrypt algorithm.
Click to expand...










Yeah, a little mix up happened there









But yeah nonetheless ASICs can only be used for SHA256 and i doubt they're fit for other coins


----------



## ivanlabrie

You won't get a monarch now...all those manufacturers deliver the stuff late cause they mine with your hardware...bastards.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You won't get a monarch now...all those manufacturers deliver the stuff late cause they mine with your hardware...bastards.


Based on what assumption? Please forgive the ignorance, first time I'm hearing this.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

They have been on serious backorder. Some people ordered stuff from BFL a year ago and just now got them. By the time you got the Monarch, it would be useless.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Based on what assumption? Please forgive the ignorance, first time I'm hearing this.


Facts, not assumptions...Trust me, they are all thieves. Financing their production and R&D with customers money, which should be treated as investors and not simple customers IMHO.


----------



## d3vour3r

I don't understand the hate against asics? I understand its hard to get a hold of one due to crap shipping time etc, but if you do, according to the current calculators you make you money back in 2 weeks and can earn 200-300k / year?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> I don't understand the hate against asics? I understand its hard to get a hold of one due to crap shipping time etc, but if you do, according to the current calculators you make you money back in 2 weeks and can earn 200-300k / year?


Nope, it's not like that.

Facts (not hate):


You need to get it fast, but that's never the case.
Difficulty keeps moving so you start making less and less btc per day every time diff changes (every ten days or so)
Can't calculate revenue with a static difficulty value...
Asics have no resale value, unlike GPUs and can't be used for gaming.


----------



## ccRicers

Used ASIC miners also seem to be sold at an inflated price. I think that also hurts the profitability argument.

You can probably get lucky and find a 30GH/s unit somewhere for only a few hundred bucks, but it's not very likely.


----------



## barkinos98

30GH/s for few hundred?
dude even the cheapo 5gh ones are more than a thousand bucks... lol
sell your car to invest in somethign which might or not come!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 30GH/s for few hundred?
> dude even the cheapo 5gh ones are more than a thousand bucks... lol
> sell your car to invest in somethign which might or not come!


True, I just looked on eBay.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 30GH/s for few hundred?
> dude even the cheapo 5gh ones are more than a thousand bucks... lol
> sell your car to invest in somethign which might or not come!


I mentioned that price because supposedly someone in the mining subreddit was able to pick one up for $500 lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

500 for 30GH/s ?

That sounds too good....


----------



## Shurr

What trading platform, if any is most recommended? which, if any accept paypal/bank as a deposit source?


----------



## cam51037

Just out of curiosity, what have you guys bought with bitcoins, that are noteworthy? I made a small list today, and realized I've bought a ton of stuff such as:

-Reddit Gold

-5x USB block erupters

-Amazon gift card from Gyft

-Like 6 Steam games

-500GB hard drive for my PS3

-1 year subscription to Private Internet Access (track me now, NSA!)

Probably have a few more things but I can't think of them right now, but I think this is definitely enough to say that I paid off my 7950 (the only bitcoin investment I made really)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 500 for 30GH/s ?
> 
> That sounds too good....


That's actually rather bad, I had pre-ordered 10gh/s for 248usd...and was barely profitable when I got it. Took a few months (kncminer) and we ended up selling the unit cause it was more profitable than mining with it ad eternum.
If you get it right away you'd make a few bucks for a few days, not sure how good that is for long term: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=30000&sha256Power=0.00&sha256PowerCost=0.0000&scryptHashRate=1400.00&scryptPower=0.00&scryptPowerCost=0.0300&sha256Check=true&scryptCheck=false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> What trading platform, if any is most recommended? which, if any accept paypal/bank as a deposit source?


I'd reccomend buying btc at bitstamp or coinbase, or localbitcoins...then trading at mcxnow, or wait for cryptoave (search bitcointalk or digitalcoin forums for it)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Based on what assumption? Please forgive the ignorance, first time I'm hearing this.


I ordered my BFL Jallys in Feb 2013.... i got them in Oct 2013...

In april 2013 they would have made 4000$ a month by the time Oct got here it was 30$ a month.

Shows u how how the market is only swinging up ordering now waiting 6 months difficulty be so high u be in the same boat... but out of a heck of alot more money.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what have you guys bought with bitcoins, that are noteworthy? I made a small list today, and realized I've bought a ton of stuff such as:
> -Reddit Gold
> -5x USB block erupters
> -Amazon gift card from Gyft
> -Like 6 Steam games
> -500GB hard drive for my PS3
> -1 year subscription to Private Internet Access (track me now, NSA!)
> 
> Probably have a few more things but I can't think of them right now, but I think this is definitely enough to say that I paid off my 7950 (the only bitcoin investment I made really)


2 New Systems...

xbox 360 ps3 many many games for them and pc.

2k in water cooling.

8k in Salt water fish tank stock / equipment.

And i still have about 25k to Spare lol.

I want a C6 Corvette










Hmmmmm lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-Corvette-2dr-Cpe-2007-chevrolet-corvette-c-6-2-lt-z-51-package-/141115160855?forcerrptr=true&hash=item20db1e7917&item=141115160855&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## BackwoodsNC

What's the best exchange for LTC, for transfer between your bank and whatnot?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> What's the best exchange for LTC, for transfer between your bank and whatnot?


Just trade for btc at mcxnow and then sell btc to local folks or use bitstamp.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Just trade for btc at mcxnow and then sell btc to local folks or use bitstamp.


Thanks! Been using coinbase instead of bitstamp.

I just set up a account at https://www.coinat.com/ for mining LTC











For whatever reason only getting 313 on second card


----------



## Darth Scabrous

you wouldn't recommend trading at cryptsy?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> you wouldn't recommend trading at cryptsy?


Nope, I'd rather stick to mcxnow for interest and better security and stability.


----------



## legoman786

My 0.56 BTC disappeared.









The address is correct, however, Block Explorer shows no transactions to my address.

I'm, frankly, very upset.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> My 0.56 BTC disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The address is correct, however, Block Explorer shows no transactions to my address.
> 
> I'm, frankly, very upset.


What's your address?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What's your address?


19M7LRQq6Z936Na13M2fZLBBxW5ZsRs3T7

https://blockexplorer.com/address/19M7LRQq6Z936Na13M2fZLBBxW5ZsRs3T7

I should note that it's a brand new address created just last night.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> 19M7LRQq6Z936Na13M2fZLBBxW5ZsRs3T7
> 
> https://blockexplorer.com/address/19M7LRQq6Z936Na13M2fZLBBxW5ZsRs3T7
> 
> I should note that it's a brand new address created just last night.


Where did you have those btc?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Where did you have those btc?


https://deepbit.net/

There is verification of payout from their payments screen.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> https://deepbit.net/
> 
> There is verification of payout from their payments screen.


Ask support, obviously it didn't work.


----------



## Shurr

where should one go to buy btc/ltc using a us bank account?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> where should one go to buy btc/ltc using a us bank account?


https://coinbase.com/



Full head of steam


----------



## legoman786

How is Mine-Litecoin? I inadvertently joined theirs through a how to. Still downloading blocks though. Hate how UPNP must be enabled to allow more than 8 connections. :\

I started up PrimeCoin... I'm getting anywhere between 320-384 primepersec


----------



## Shurr

So I tired to link my bank account to coinbase, told me invalid routing number, I checked 3 time, I did type it right, anyone else had this problem? The bank is wells fargo


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> So I tired to link my bank account to coinbase, told me invalid routing number, I checked 3 time, I did type it right, anyone else had this problem? The bank is wells fargo


do you have your routing number and account number mixed up, thats what I had going for me.


----------



## legoman786

BTC transaction went through.









Also, cut a GIGANTIC hole in the front of my case for cooling purposes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Weeee! Congrats


----------



## legoman786

Can I solo mine (is it profitable rather) or is there another pool I have to join? I've discovered ypool and rpool.

EDIT: Applies to Primecoins.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Can I solo mine (is it profitable rather) or is there another pool I have to join? I've discovered ypool and rpool.
> 
> EDIT: Applies to Primecoins.


Try http://www.beeeeer.org/. That's what most people here use (I think), myself included.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What is the best perf/price GPU for mining litecoins?

5870, 6950, or 7950?


----------



## ivanlabrie

You have to keep power draw and rates in mind though...I say unlocked 6950 but if power is expensive then no, 7950 undervolted, maybe 280X if you can get 750kh/s out of it. R9 290 is nice but not for strictly mining, maybe for a mining/gaming main rig. (like mine)


----------



## barkinos98

Where can i buy coins other than bitcoin using paypal?
My bank acc. is turkish so i have to use paypal (plus my dad made it clear if anything would happen because of my random internet purchases, i would die)


----------



## Faint

How well will a 6870 will work for LTC mining?


----------



## LuckyX2

Anyone here using an R9 290/R9 290x to mine Litecoins? I just ordered two 290's and was hoping someone here could share good settings.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> How well will a 6870 will work for LTC mining?


https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


Thanks.


----------



## barkinos98

So hard to believe something $200 beats the living hell out of my $600 card...









anyway where can i buy non-bit coin coins?
I dont have the hardware to mine them...


----------



## Karasu

Just hopped ont he litecoin bandwagon








I'm getting 173.4Kh/s with my XFX 7770. Had to lower the GPU clock to 900, memory clock is at 1300.
I'm getting a Sapphire 290X when the non-reference designs are out whenever that is which should help too. I currently leave my rig mining when I'm at work, and game and livestream when I am home. Fairly good plan for me :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> How well will a 6870 will work for LTC mining?


You can check this wiki for a list of GPUs, their Kh/s rates at certain clocks as well as their typical watt usage
https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

*EDIT:* hah, legoman beat me to it, but yeah xD that's what happens when I get distracted mid-post writing









Your 6870 should be better than my 7770 at least anyway, lol. I'm just working with what I've got at the moment.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karasu*
> 
> Just hopped ont he litecoin bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting 173.4Kh/s with my XFX 7770. Had to lower the GPU clock to 900, memory clock is at 1300.
> I'm getting a Sapphire 290X when the non-reference designs are out whenever that is which should help too. I currently leave my rig mining when I'm at work, and game and livestream when I am home. Fairly good plan for me :]
> You can check this wiki for a list of GPUs, their Kh/s rates at certain clocks as well as their typical watt usage
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
> 
> *EDIT:* hah, legoman beat me to it, but yeah xD that's what happens when I get distracted mid-post writing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 6870 should be better than my 7770 at least anyway, lol. I'm just working with what I've got at the moment.


Yeah, I plan to use what I have as well. I'm just trying to think of how I should begin. I guess I could mine while I'm at school and use it regularly while I'm home.

Also, are you mining in a pool?


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karasu*
> 
> Just hopped ont he litecoin bandwagon


I was curious and thought I'd give it a go, but for the life of me I can not get it to work...

I'm using cudaminer with my nvidia gfx cards and when it starts it gives a http 500 error, does anyone know how to fix this?

Basically, I'm positive it has something to do with trying to run it solo and not use a pool - something to do with configuration for solo/localhost use maybe?


----------



## Karasu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Yeah, I plan to use what I have as well. I'm just trying to think of how I should begin. I guess I could mine while I'm at school and use it regularly while I'm home.
> 
> Also, are you mining in a pool?


Yeah. I waited a bit thinking how I wanted to go about it myself. But my computers on 24/7 so why not when I'm not around.

Yeah, I joined LiteCoinPool They use a PPS(Pay Per Share) kind of system with a 4% fee per litecoin mined.
I'm using Cgminer 3.7.2 as my miner and Litecoin-QT for my wallet.

You can find a list of different Mining Pools at : https://litecoin.info/Mining_Pool_Comparison
Towards the bottom you can find a list of the different reward types and use that to help pick what you feel is best for you.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Me and my friends got some 5GH/s Butterflys. Seeing it's going for $400+ on ebay and we got them for $370 each, is it a good idea to sell them while we can?
> 
> The estimated profit is $30 a month per miner.


The way difficulty is increasing, you'll need 2-3 years for them to pay for themselves, unless Bitcoin sees another massive increase in value/demand (which is fully possible), or you get exceptionally lucky while solo mining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> For whatever reason only getting 313 on second card


Have you verified clocks are correct?


----------



## kyismaster

7870- single. pitcairn.










and again.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Have you verified clocks are correct?


Just needed a restart. Now it is working fine. Thanks!


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Anyone here using an R9 290/R9 290x to mine Litecoins? I just ordered two 290's and was hoping someone here could share good settings.


I get 838 Kh/s per R9 290. My settings are

-I 20 -w 512 -thread-concurrency 27900 -g 1

Both are undervolted to1.08V and core is overclocked to 972Mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7870- single. pitcairn.


How on earth are you getting that Kh on a 7870?


----------



## cam51037

Mine-Litecoin is reporting incorectly, he should actually get around 400KH/s on a a 7870.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Mine-Litecoin is reporting incorectly, he should actually get around 400KH/s on a a 7870.


Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I get 838 Kh/s per R9 290. My settings are
> 
> -I 20 -w 512 -thread-concurrency 27900 -g 1
> 
> Both are undervolted to1.08V and core is overclocked to 972Mhz
> How on earth are you getting that Kh on a 7870?


Ltc is more memory oc reliant, infact i have my gpu core underclocked at the moment.


----------



## Shurr

Whats the best wallet one can use?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Whats the best wallet one can use?












though, i just dump my coins into BTC-e, or MTGOX


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm more than up for that, just need some teaching and installation help


No prob, we should add a primecoin and pts mining guide at beeeeer in the OP I believe.

Would be something like this:

Primecoin guide:


Download primecoin wallet from www.primecoin.org
Go to www.beeeeer.org and hit the info link, and download the windows binaries
Extract in a folder somewhere, then edit the bat file and paste your wallet address as pooluser and add a -poolfee=1 statement to change the default 3% fee to 1% (if you want)
Select the number of threads to use changing the -genproclimit= value
Select the correct pool ip to use (see primecointalk forum thread link found at beeeeer.org), use the one nearest to you
Run the bat file and happy mining!

Protoshares guide:


Download protoshares wallet from here: https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/1492-protoshares-pts-information/
Go to ptsweb.beeeeer.org and download the latest mining client
Extract in a folder somewhere, then edit the bat file and paste your wallet address and a number (which will correspond to the number of threads to use)
Run the bat file and happy mining!


----------



## legoman786

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No prob, we should add a primecoin and pts mining guide at beeeeer in the OP I believe.
> 
> Would be something like this:
> 
> Primecoin guide:
> 
> 
> Download primecoin wallet from www.primecoin.org
> Go to www.beeeeer.org and hit the info link, and download the windows binaries
> Extract in a folder somewhere, then edit the bat file and paste your wallet address as pooluser and add a -poolfee=1 statement to change the default 3% fee to 1% (if you want)
> Select the number of threads to use changing the -genproclimit= value
> Select the correct pool ip to use (see primecointalk forum thread link found at beeeeer.org), use the one nearest to you
> Run the bat file and happy mining!
> 
> Protoshares guide:
> 
> 
> Download protoshares wallet from here: https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/1492-protoshares-pts-information/
> Go to ptsweb.beeeeer.org and download the latest mining client
> Extract in a folder somewhere, then edit the bat file and paste your wallet address and a number (which will correspond to the number of threads to use)
> Run the bat file and happy mining!






I'll join the pool tonight. I've already got 0.1+ shares at ypool. Need to transfer that over.


----------



## barkinos98

By nearest one to me you mean server location?
I'm incredibly noob to this









Oh and what are the main differences between those 2?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> By nearest one to me you mean server location?
> I'm incredibly noob to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and what are the main differences between those 2?


Hard to explain, protoshares entitle you to shares of a new fund raising site for open source projects and whatnot. It's really interesting, read the cryptocointalk link and google protoshares bitshares for more info. Primecoin is a currency, and its transactions are validated using different types of prime number chains, which are interesting for use as encryption keys and math research in general.
Both are strong candidates, imho.


----------



## legoman786

@ivanlabrie, I just happened to click on your user profile and notice that you work for HP. I do too!


----------



## theonedub

So to buy litecoin you have to buy bitcoin first?


----------



## Shurr

for a new investor, would the easiest way to get ltc, be something like:

coinbase use usd to purchase btc, go to an echange like btc-e and exhance btc for ltc?

edit: coinbase has btc at 596ish atm, while btce has btc for 514, why such the huge difference?


----------



## dVeLoPe

I woud like to join this craze!

my pc specs are

i5-760 overclocked to 3,8ghz maybe even 4ghz if I buy a new cpu cooler (50-100$?)
gtx 680 reference overclocked to 1200mhz and +400 memory
corsair VENGEANGE 1600 xmp running at 8-8-8-24 stock timings
850watt corsair ax850 with creative soundlabs titanium hd sound card

my laptop specs are

Lenovo y570

i7 @ 2ghz + turboboost sandy bridge mobile
6gb of im not sure what memory
gt555m NVidia graphics card.

What would be the better system to mine? where do I mine? if my system is not minable I will purchase!!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I woud like to join this craze!
> 
> my pc specs are
> 
> i5-760 overclocked to 3,8ghz maybe even 4ghz if I buy a new cpu cooler (50-100$?)
> gtx 680 reference overclocked to 1200mhz and +400 memory
> corsair VENGEANGE 1600 xmp running at 8-8-8-24 stock timings
> 850watt corsair ax850 with creative soundlabs titanium hd sound card
> 
> my laptop specs are
> 
> Lenovo y570
> 
> i7 @ 2ghz + turboboost sandy bridge mobile
> 6gb of im not sure what memory
> gt555m NVidia graphics card.
> 
> What would be the better system to mine? where do I mine? if my system is not minable I will purchase!!


You can always CPU mine, because you have NVIDIA GPU's. Unfortunately they aren't good for mining compared to AMD. AMD competitor cards (680 vs 7950 for example) do around 3x the work for the equivalent NVIDIA card.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Amen, read my last posts with cpu mining guides...and have fun! Buy us a beeeeer when you're done. (yeah, has 5 e's, it's a prime number







)


----------



## Sparda09

so i would really like to get into this. i could pick up a couple of 7000 series AMD GPU's and be good to go? i curently have a core i7 as well. could you do cpu and gpu mining at the same time on the same system?

would it be worth buying just 2 cards or would i need to shell out for something like this? im sure its been asked before but any answers would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Profitability scales linearly with cards added...only thing to keep in mind is amount of cards per psu/board/cpu. That does impact profitability in larger scales.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> so i would really like to get into this. i could pick up a couple of 7000 series AMD GPU's and be good to go? i curently have a core i7 as well. could you do cpu and gpu mining at the same time on the same system?
> 
> would it be worth buying just 2 cards or would i need to shell out for something like this? im sure its been asked before but any answers would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


You can do the CPU and GPU mining at the same time, I just have yet to figure out how to use only specified cores.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Profitability scales linearly with cards added...only thing to keep in mind is amount of cards per psu/board/cpu. That does impact profitability in larger scales.


i understand. i have a board that will run 2 cards i see that AMD cards work the best i would like to just run a single computer and make some profit, but i understand this is getting harder to do. what would be a decent investment for something like this? would i be waisting my time with a single, dual GPU system?


----------



## PorkchopExpress

can you mine litecoins with nvidia cards? i just tried and it crashes my video driver as soon as i start it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> can you mine litecoins with nvidia cards? i just tried and it crashes my video driver as soon as i start it.


that means your intensity is too high.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't mine with nvidia, it's useless...

Also: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=340543.msg3652003#msg3652003

Good read.


----------



## PorkchopExpress

lol ya i know it sucks, but before investing in a card i wanted to go through the whole process from mine to paper money in my wallet.

i underclocked my card and set intensity to its lowest. also installed the cuda kit or something. still crashes.

darn i shouldnt have givin away my 5770, being a good guy bit me in the ass a lil


----------



## Millillion

So, how much does mining affect doing other things on your computer?

I've recently become unable to fold while doing other things on my computer due to how laggy it makes everything, so i'd like to see how mining works out while I'm doing things, and folding when not.

Also, i've been reading the guide in the OP for mining Litecoins, but I can't seen to download cgminer from the site, it always gives me a network error.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> You can do the CPU and GPU mining at the same time, I just have yet to figure out how to use only specified cores.


Hit the old CTR/ALT/DEL and start your task manager.
Find the miner in the (tasks?) tab. The second tab in XP. Mine is in Chinese so I can't look.
Right click on the miner.
Click on affinity.
There is a list of cores.
click core 0 to deselect it. Its the second box. the first one is select all. Click 0 and 1 if you want 1 physical core free and you have HT.
Profit!

Now, does anyone know how to automate that, so We dont have to do it each time we restart?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> You can do the CPU and GPU mining at the same time, I just have yet to figure out how to use only specified cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the old CTR/ALT/DEL and start your task manager.
> Find the miner in the (tasks?) tab. The second tab in XP. Mine is in Chinese so I can't look.
> Right click on the miner.
> Click on affinity.
> There is a list of cores.
> click core 0 to deselect it. Its the second box. the first one is select all. Click 0 and 1 if you want 1 physical core free and you have HT.
> Profit!
> 
> Now, does anyone know how to automate that, so We dont have to do it each time we restart?
Click to expand...

I remember using a program (called Prifinity if I remember correctly) to set process priority and core affinity for folding. Don't really know anything besides that, though, since I haven't needed to do that for so long.


----------



## Sparda09

$1000 huh? does this mean bitcoin mining is worth getting into? i saw the usb asic miners and thats not a huge investment, nor would it take up a ton of power......might make some good profit in the future. however with bitcoin being so hard to get now i might as well invest in something like litecoin or primecoin.......i still need to do more research...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> $1000 huh? does this mean bitcoin mining is worth getting into? i saw the usb asic miners and thats not a huge investment, nor would it take up a ton of power......might make some good profit in the future. however with bitcoin being so hard to get now i might as well invest in something like litecoin or primecoin.......i still need to do more research...


Bit coin is for the rich, Litecoin for all others.

BTW, I'm gonna get a load of 5850s from OCN

I'm getting 3 5850s next week, looking to buy at least 3 5870s soon.

I already have a 7870 and a 7850.

Now I just need to figure out how to connect them lol, right now have a LGA1156 board with 2 PCIe, LGA1155 board with 3 PCIE, AM3+ with 2 PCIE but no CPU, LGA2011 3PCIE but no CPU.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to connect them lol, right now have a LGA1156 board with 2 PCIe, LGA1155 board with 3 PCIE, AM3+ with 2 PCIE but no CPU, LGA2011 3PCIE but no CPU.


Mining doesn't require much data to move between the card and other parts of the system, does it? If not, then you can either use risers to put x16 cards in x1 slots, or just cut out the back end of the x1 slot to put the cards in.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Mining doesn't require much data to move between the card and other parts of the system, does it? If not, then you can either use risers to put x16 cards in x1 slots, or just cut out the back end of the x1 slot to put the cards in.


Well, I guess I could use 4 GPU on my AM3+ mobo that way, but only got 3 risers right now.

As for the Z77 mobo I'm typing on right now, it's too pretty to by ruined by my terrible modding and paint jobs


----------



## legoman786

So, I went and downloaded the primeminer from beeeeer.org and my PPS is exponentially lower compared to jhPrimeminer that I was using for ypool.

I was pulling 2800+ PPS with jhPrimeminer and I'm pulling only 600-800 PPS with primeminer. What gives?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Where can i buy coins other than bitcoin using paypal?
> My bank acc. is turkish so i have to use paypal (plus my dad made it clear if anything would happen because of my random internet purchases, i would die)


Alt-co.in or spelled something like that.

For nVidia miners, might want to look into Curecoin or Gridcoin. Both are based off [email protected]/BOINC.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Anybody mining litecoins with a 290/X? If so what kind of speed you getting out of them?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> So, I went and downloaded the primeminer from beeeeer.org and my PPS is exponentially lower compared to jhPrimeminer that I was using for ypool.
> 
> I was pulling 2800+ PPS with jhPrimeminer and I'm pulling only 600-800 PPS with primeminer. What gives?


Forget about pps, beeeeer is more profitable...different perf measurements. Look at CPD or chains per day for a good perf metric.
I have like 2cpd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Alt-co.in or spelled something like that.
> 
> For nVidia miners, might want to look into Curecoin or Gridcoin. Both are based off [email protected]/BOINC.


Good idea!


----------



## legoman786

Bah, wow. I hard to hard reset my rig as soon as I fired up GUI Miner. I added the flag -t 1 to jhPrimeminer and set the affinity to one core, then I fired up GUI Miner. At first, I was having connection problems, which I still have to research. Then, it starting soft locking on me. After about 2 minutes, it mostly hard locked and I had to force it.

NINJA EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Forget about pps, beeeeer is more profitable...different perf measurements. Look at CPD or chains per day for a good perf metric.
> I have like 2cpd.


Good to know.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

Help a noob out here. Currently I have a 7870 MYST and a 6950. I want to mine with both of them. Which one do I go for? Litecoin or Bitcoin? I'm also lost on the calculator thing as it tells me I'm going to lose money every month :\

If you can help me figure this out and get mining, I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## legoman786

Ok, it's not just me.

primeminer *and* GUIminer *do not* like each other on my rig. It wasn't as bad as before, but... it's still pretty bad.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> So, how much does mining affect doing other things on your computer?
> 
> I've recently become unable to fold while doing other things on my computer due to how laggy it makes everything, so i'd like to see how mining works out while I'm doing things, and folding when not.
> 
> Also, i've been reading the guide in the OP for mining Litecoins, but I can't seen to download cgminer from the site, it always gives me a network error.


It depends entirely on what your intensity is set to. For me 17 intensity nets me the most kh/s but makes my computer entirely unusable. I can type out entire sentences before they appear on the screens. A setting of 12 almost cuts my kh/s in half but it makes my computer usable and smooth even for things like HD Youtube or Netflix.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Help a noob out here. Currently I have a 7870 MYST and a 6950. I want to mine with both of them. Which one do I go for? Litecoin or Bitcoin? I'm also lost on the calculator thing as it tells me I'm going to lose money every month :\
> 
> If you can help me figure this out and get mining, I'd appreciate it. Thanks


Litecoin,

Mine-litecoin.com (( i think ))

Is the pool thats working for me.

Beyond that, I'm to tired to budge, if you have skype, we can pick this up again tomorrow ish: kyismaster <- skype


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Litecoin,
> 
> Mine-litecoin.com (( i think ))
> 
> Is the pool thats working for me.
> 
> Beyond that, I'm to tired to budge, if you have skype, we can pick this up again tomorrow ish: kyismaster <- skype


Any time preferences? Definitely doing that.


----------



## Nemesis158

So far with a little tweaking ive gotten up to ~675Kh/s with tc 8192 I 13 G 2 W 256 and 955/1675 on the 7970. any ideas for more? I would try more ram if I was sure my card could handle it....


----------



## legoman786

LOL! I tried running the primeminer on my work laptop. I seriously only turn it on to submit my timesheet. Core i5 2520M.

It doesn't work. Hah. Me thinks it's the enterprise McAfee or some other group policy preventing it from running. Oh, well.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> So far with a little tweaking ive gotten up to ~675Kh/s with tc 8192 I 13 G 2 W 256 and 955/1675 on the 7970. any ideas for more? I would try more ram if I was sure my card could handle it....


Have Fluttershy hug it. That's good for a 24 hour long 100kh/s boost.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> It depends entirely on what your intensity is set to. For me 17 intensity nets me the most kh/s but makes my computer entirely unusable. I can type out entire sentences before they appear on the screens. A setting of 12 almost cuts my kh/s in half but it makes my computer usable and smooth even for things like HD Youtube or Netflix.


Alright, thanks.

Anyone perhaps know anything about my second question regarding not being able to download cgminer?


----------



## legoman786

Well, figured out my issue. It is GUI Miner and/or cgminer. I can't use anything higher than 12 intensity, or I cannot functionally use my desktop.

Because of the 12 intensity, I'm only going at 28 khash/s

EDIT: Nevermind, the 12 intensity is making it hard to use the desktop too. Looks like I cannot mine for LTCs until I get a beefier card.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Alright, thanks.
> 
> Anyone perhaps know anything about my second question regarding not being able to download cgminer?


I can download it from here just fine. You want the 3.7.2 Windows zip.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yup, mine pts on cpu...it's more profitable than gpu mining on that will ever be.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Alright, thanks.
> 
> Anyone perhaps know anything about my second question regarding not being able to download cgminer?
> 
> 
> 
> I can download it from here just fine. You want the 3.7.2 Windows zip.
Click to expand...

Well, on Chrome, the 7z always fails to a network error, and the zip always "appears malicious", but Chrome won't let me keep it. On Firefox, The download of the zip starts, but won't actually download, and Firefox tells me the connection was reset whenever I try to download the 7z.

These problems are constant.


----------



## LuckyX2

So I just bought two 290's that I plan to use with my 7950 to mine LTC. I also game on this computer and want to use the two 290's in crossfire for games. Am I going to run into any issues with the 7950 being in there also or is there some way I can force it to just use the 290's when gaming? Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> So I just bought two 290's that I plan to use with my 7950 to mine LTC. I also game on this computer and want to use the two 290's in crossfire for games. Am I going to run into any issues with the 7950 being in there also or is there some way I can force it to just use the 290's when gaming? Thanks!


You can enable crossfire on the 290s and leave the other cards plugged in for mining only...I believe you can select a device id in cgminer, so you should be able to select which cards to use for mining.
It's an interesting concept, I used to mine on a 6950 I had while gaming on a 7950, so yeah, doable.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Well, on Chrome, the 7z always fails to a network error, and the zip always "appears malicious", but Chrome won't let me keep it. On Firefox, The download of the zip starts, but won't actually download, and Firefox tells me the connection was reset whenever I try to download the 7z.
> 
> These problems are constant.


Odd. It downloads fine for me on Opera. Did you try IE? If you really can't get it working, send me a PM and I'll send you a dropbox link.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Amen, read my last posts with cpu mining guides...and have fun! Buy us a beeeeer when you're done. (yeah, has 5 e's, it's a prime number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sure man, I'm sure we'll work something out


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can enable crossfire on the 290s and leave the other cards plugged in for mining only...I believe you can select a device id in cgminer, so you should be able to select which cards to use for mining.
> It's an interesting concept, I used to mine on a 6950 I had while gaming on a 7950, so yeah, doable.


Yeah, I used to mine with a 5870 and 6970 back in the $10 days of Bitcoin. My issue is with gaming tho. I didn't have any problems gaming on the 6970 before but that wasn't a crossfire situation. Is it really as simple as just enabling crossfire in catalyst and connecting the display to one of the 290's? Just want to be prepared for when they get here, thanks again.


----------



## AlDyer

Do you guys think Litecoin will ever rise to something like 100$ per coin? Just got my mining started with a 7950, but I won't really be a dedicated miner as I play demanding games a lot, but we will see. CS:GO is perfectly playable, though.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Do you guys think Litecoin will ever rise to something like 100$ per coin? Just got my mining started with a 7950, but I won't really be a dedicated miner as I play demanding games a lot, but we will see. CS:GO is perfectly playable, though.


Its hella cheap now, no one can know for sure if it will rise that high but its called "investing" you should try








No but seriously, it is forecasted to be rise higher than wiz khalifa so yeah, i've bought some for future "money"
college aint cheap


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah I'm expecting it to rise high and thats why I'm investing in it. I also need money for studying etc.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> I was curious and thought I'd give it a go, but for the life of me I can not get it to work...
> 
> I'm using cudaminer with my nvidia gfx cards and when it starts it gives a http 500 error, does anyone know how to fix this?


OK well I gave it another go and I can get it working if I use an external pool and wallet - but I can not get Litecoin-QT to work properly with solo mining and my own wallet.

Anyway, I tried a bunch of different launch options and settled for the follow startup commands:

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://america.mine-litecoin.com -u username.worker -p mypassword -d 0 -i 0 -l K16x16 -C 2
cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://america.mine-litecoin.com -u username.worker -p mypassword -d 1 -i 0 -l K16x16 -C 2

This allows me to track each gpu as there own worker with mine-litecoin.com









Using K16x16 gives the highest gh/s so far, with each GTX680 doing ~220gh/s. So ~440gh/s when both gpus are running. Not great in comparison to AMD gpus. I have a 4x 5850's in a box that I used for boinc, I might grab them out and see how they go









A little wishful thinking:
Now, using a litecoin calculator, ~440gh/s will churn out ~0.3 ltc a day and make a return of $2.34/day or ~$71 a month if power consumption costs are ignored, however, if the cost of for power is included, it's a totally different outcome completely.

Power cost in my area is currently ~$0.20/kWh, and with both cards rated at ~195w max, they'll consume somewhere close to 390W of power when both are running at 100% - then add an extra 100W for the system and my rig is at ~490W. Now if I add the power costs and usage into a litecoin calculator, the rig will now only make me a measly return of only $0.04/day or ~$1.23 a month (if sold every month)









So the only real way to make money of this using 2x gtx680's is to use solar/green power to offset the power consumed. If my solar panels/green power can offset all the power used by the rig, then that's ~$71/month (current rate) I'll be making (if I sell the ltc each month) - hardly worth the effort tbh - and at that rate, it'd take me almost 2 years just to make the money back on the cost of the rig...

But like the guy in the news the other day, who bought $27 worth of bitcoins in 2009 and held onto them and now they are valued at almost $900K - I'd like to think optimistically about ltc and hope ltc will increase in value over the next 4 years as well.

It then makes more sense to me that if I can mine ~9.37 ltc a month at no cost (thx to solar power) and keep it up for a year, then that's ~112 ltc I've mined - from there, it's just a matter of hoping and preying that ltc can get up to at least $100/ltc in the next couple of years, because then those 112 ltc will be worth over $11K









Saying that, I'd think I'd rather just buy $1000 worth of ltc and keep them in a wallet for the next few years and not even bother about mining ltc at all, and then cash in when they are worth something decent


----------



## kyismaster

let the flames begin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> OK well I gave it another go and I can get it working if I use an external pool and wallet - but I can not get Litecoin-QT to work properly with solo mining and my own wallet.
> 
> Anyway, I tried a bunch of different launch options and settled for the follow startup commands:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://america.mine-litecoin.com -u username.worker -p mypassword -d 0 -i 0 -l K16x16 -C 2
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://america.mine-litecoin.com -u username.worker -p mypassword -d 1 -i 0 -l K16x16 -C 2
> 
> This allows me to track each gpu as there own worker with mine-litecoin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using K16x16 gives the highest gh/s so far, with each GTX680 doing ~220gh/s. So ~440gh/s when both gpus are running. Not great in comparison to AMD gpus. I have a 4x 5850's in a box that I used for boinc, I might grab them out and see how they go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wishful thinking:
> Now, using a litecoin calculator, ~440gh/s will churn out ~0.3 ltc a day and make a return of $2.34/day or ~$71 a month if power consumption costs are ignored, however, if the cost of for power is included, it's a totally different outcome completely.
> 
> Power cost in my area is currently ~$0.20/kWh, and with both cards rated at ~195w max, they'll consume somewhere close to 390W of power when both are running at 100% - then add an extra 100W for the system and my rig is at ~490W. Now if I add the power costs and usage into a litecoin calculator, the rig will now only make me a measly return of only $0.04/day or ~$1.23 a month (if sold every month)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the only real way to make money of this using 2x gtx680's is to use solar/green power to offset the power consumed. If my solar panels/green power can offset all the power used by the rig, then that's ~$71/month (current rate) I'll be making (if I sell the ltc each month) - hardly worth the effort tbh - and at that rate, it'd take me almost 2 years just to make the money back on the cost of the rig...
> 
> But like the guy in the news the other day, who bought $27 worth of bitcoins in 2009 and held onto them and now they are valued at almost $900K - I'd like to think optimistically about ltc and hope ltc will increase in value over the next 4 years as well.
> 
> It then makes more sense to me that if I can mine ~9.37 ltc a month at no cost (thx to solar power) and keep it up for a year, then that's ~112 ltc I've mined - from there, it's just a matter of hoping and preying that ltc can get up to at least $100/ltc in the next couple of years, because then those 112 ltc will be worth over $11K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that, I'd think I'd rather just buy $1000 worth of ltc and keep them in a wallet for the next few years and not even bother about mining ltc at all, and then cash in when they are worth something decent


You have 4 5850s??? That's an easy 1600kh/s bro








Total combined power usage would around 850-900w, so do the math.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> let the flames begin.


Why?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> let the flames begin.


cause my room is hot.

and someone should donate me another 7870 to pair with this one to put into crossfire.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> cause my room is hot.
> 
> and someone should donate me another 7870 to pair with this one to put into crossfire.


Do you mean 7970? And what speeds are you getting from your card? I find Mine-Litecoin's online stats to be fairly inaccurate most of the time.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You have 4 5850s??? That's an easy 1600kh/s bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total combined power usage would around 850-900w, so do the math.


Believe it or not, last night was the first time I mined litecoin lol, so I used the gfx cards in my gaming rig


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do you mean 7970? And what speeds are you getting from your card? I find Mine-Litecoin's online stats to be fairly inaccurate most of the time.


no 7870, im seeing an average 600-700, but that was my peak of the day for about 15 minutes.

7970's aint got nothing on me


----------



## terence52

Remining as well.
Problem is my Hashrate.
Cards are PC 290 NonX Unclocked.X3
I am getting like 700mhash tops from each card.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> though, i just dump my coins into BTC-e, or MTGOX


Too risky for me.

I don't move my coins to an exchange unless I plan on selling them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> So to buy litecoin you have to buy bitcoin first?


Depends on what exchange you use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> So, how much does mining affect doing other things on your computer?


Depends on the intensity you mine at and whether you use the card for anything else.

My second card doesn't have any displays connected to it and mines at intensity 20, 24/7, with zero impact on the performance of anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Now, does anyone know how to automate that, so We dont have to do it each time we restart?


You can make a batch file and use the START command with an affinity mask.

Mostly useless for GPU miners though, since they should use next to zero CPU resources. CPU miners are another story, and I normally use the last 10 logical core on my hex core parts if I am CPU mining.

Here is what my batch file looks like:

Code:



Code:


@echo off

START /LOW /AFFINITY FFC /B minerd.exe --algo scrypt --url xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxx/ --userpass xxxx:xxxx --threads 10 -r -1 -s 5


----------



## Nemesis158

im assuming due to the larger memory bus of the new cards that GPU/mem ratios will be different than on the 79xx, someone will have to look into that


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> no 7870, im seeing an average 600-700, but that was my peak of the day for about 15 minutes.
> 
> 7970's aint got nothing on me


Where are you reading your hashrate? cgminer can't report 600kh/s using a 7870, ever.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Where are you reading your hashrate? cgminer can't report 600kh/s using a 7870, ever.


Then sorry to smash your world but cgminer.

Im not at stock but still.


----------



## Blameless

A single 7870 is not capable of 700KH/s, and even 600 would take a very impressive OC on water, if it's even possible at all.

A 7870 LE (1536 shaders) might be able to push 600+, but 700 isn't credible here either.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> A single 7870 is not capable of 700KH/s, and even 600 would take a very impressive OC on water, if it's even possible at all.
> 
> A 7870 LE (1536 shaders) might be able to push 600+, but 700 isn't credible here either.


Youll be surprised what underclocking and incredible mem clocking has done for me


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Youll be surprised what underclocking and incredible mem clocking has done for me


I've mined with countless gpus and never seen a 600kh/s capable 7870...7870 LE maybe but even then, never seen such results.
Post screenshots


----------



## kyismaster

When i get home at 4-5pm est


----------



## Stuuut

Im currently trying to get into LTC mining but im only getting like 19khash/s and from what i've read it should be somewhere like 400. Anybody want to give me a hand? Currently using CGMiner and im in Give-Me-Coins pool.


----------



## axizor

I use the same pool too when I mine.

Take a lookie here: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

There are quite a few 6950 configs. Try some out.

Overclock your memory as MUCH as you can. The memory clock is extremely important in achieveing a high hash rate.

Also, remember that if you see anything other than "0" next to the "HW" indicator at the top, you have hardware errors.

EDIT: The guys in the GiveMeCoins IRC channel are very nice and helpful.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

288KH/s on 7870 1000Core 1450 mem. Tried various thread settings but hash rate is still 280 ish.

Is this a bit low? I'm using GUI Miner CG.

Anyone else running 7870s? Give me some tips please


----------



## axizor

That's about average actually, I wouldn't be too concerned. You could take a look at the wiki page I posted either and see if other people's 7870 settings help; https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks axizor but the settings doesn't help much.

Have you mined on 7870s, 7850s, 5870s, or 5850s personally?

If so what is your hash rate?


----------



## axizor

Personally, I have not. I'm sorry.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Have you mined on 7870s, 7850s, 5870s, or 5850s personally?


I have a 7850 and just started mining on it this week. I get around 210Kh/s on average with spikes up to 260Kh/s. Keep in mind I made some tweaks.

(Core) Engine clock is 650 mhz (under from 850)
Memory clock is 1250
Stock voltage (I can't change this, maybe Afterburner would help)

Forgot what the intensity is, I think it is 13

I ran it overnight and maintain 75-80 C with those settings on air.


----------



## cam51037

I have a 7850 that gets around 366KH/s and temps are around 67C. I'll post them when I get to my miner next, hopefully in a couple hours. I had it do over 400, but that was with high volts.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm going to set that CPU mining thing in a minute, how much kh/s should i expect?
I've read around 100 for a stock processor so maybe like 110-120?
(Mine's running at 4.52ghz stable)


----------



## Faint

I decided to mine over the night with the mine-litecoin pool. Couldn't get GUIMiner-Scrypt to actually start so I used cgminer. Still looking/trying to understand settings for cgminer but I was able to get an avg hash rate of nearly 270Kh/s at around 67C on my 6870. Aiming to upgrade my video card soon to an R9 290 as well as upgrading my CPU to an FX 8320.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I decided to mine over the night with the mine-litecoin pool.


Cool, I joined that pool two days ago. What username are you under there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I have a 7850 that gets around 366KH/s and temps are around 67C. I'll post them when I get to my miner next, hopefully in a couple hours. I had it do over 400, but that was with high volts.


Yeah, I figured I was performing under average, but it's probably due to my clock settings. Won't matter for me, though, since I am now gonna upgrade to a 7950.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Cool, I joined that pool two days ago. What username are you under there?


My username is Faint15.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm going to set that CPU mining thing in a minute, how much kh/s should i expect?
> I've read around 100 for a stock processor so maybe like 110-120?
> (Mine's running at 4.52ghz stable)


You don't mine litecoin on cpu mate, you won't get a kh/s reading mining PTS at ptsweb.beeeeer.org


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Depends on what exchange you use.


What exchanges are out there that let me buy Litecoin direct?


----------



## barkinos98

Or whatever i mine on cpus








I'm telling you, hardware related i know nothing i was thinking of buying LTC and others with cold hard cash...


----------



## Stuuut

I'm running at 430 KHash/S with my HD6950







turned the intensity down to 16 from 20... 20 really made my PC unusable even moving the mouse was a pain with 16 i can just barely move the mouse around.

Anyways i want to play around with LTC but have a small problem that no service in my country has them in stock. So if i buy a BTC or part of it can i transfer that into my LTC wallet?
The plan is then to buy a BTC and transfer it to BTC-E and sell it for some LTC.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Cool, I joined that pool two days ago. What username are you under there?
> Yeah, I figured I was performing under average, but it's probably due to my clock settings. Won't matter for me, though, since I am now gonna upgrade to a 7950.


Ah, well if you're still interested in my 7850 settings here they are:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer.exe --gpu-platform 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://america.mine-litecoin.com -u XXX -p lolnope.jpg -I 17 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1350 --auto-fan --temp-target 67 --temp-hysteresis 2 --temp-overheat 80 --no-submit-stale


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Ah, well if you're still interested in my 7850 settings here they are:
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> 
> cgminer.exe --gpu-platform 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://america.mine-litecoin.com -u XXX -p lolnope.jpg -I 17 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1350 --auto-fan --temp-target 67 --temp-hysteresis 2 --temp-overheat 80 --no-submit-stale


Are you water cooling the GPU? Your overheat threshold is kind of low, that's the temp my card normally is when mining.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Are you water cooling the GPU? Your overheat threshold is kind of low, that's the temp my card normally is when mining.


No, I have the stock DCU2 cooler on the 7850. Might as well add that my card is the 2GB version as well.

I like to keep my cards around 65C max, as well as my CPUs. The fans do ramp up a little to keep the cards at 67C, but I'm using a Thor V2 case with all stock fans on high speed, which probably helps too.


----------



## rubicsphere




----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Kay now this is not fair. My HIS 7850 is beating my XFX 7870 in mining, the 7850 has less cores, lower core frequency, and lower memory frequency !

Wth is going on? The 7850 is running on first gen i3 and 7870 is running on second gen i5.

Another reason to not get XFX.


----------



## phillyd

Anyone wanna point me to a good Bitcoin ASIC for $250 or less?


----------



## AlDyer

Do you guys think its really still worth it hopping on to Bitcoins? It seems a little unprofitable atm...


----------



## rubicsphere

The inevitable is here:

http://www.coindesk.com/asic-miners-litecoin-soon/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone wanna point me to a good Bitcoin ASIC for $250 or less?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Do you guys think its really still worth it hopping on to Bitcoins? It seems a little unprofitable atm...


We don't mine bitcoins...mine litecoins instead.

Go to this site: www.give-me-coins.com

You need a Radeon 58xx or newer (avoid 78xx or 68xx series, they suck compared to a 6950 unlocked to 6970 or a 7950, even a 5850 or 5870 is a better value for mining)

BTC asics are NOT a good investment, more like a trap.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Do you guys think its really still worth it hopping on to Bitcoins? It seems a little unprofitable atm...


Maybe if it crashes to a really low value


----------



## QSS-5

hi could anyone recommend a good mining pool for litecoins i am getting lost with all the choices
+ i am trying to set up my rig for mining could someone recommend a guide that helpt you out
thanks


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We don't mine bitcoins...mine litecoins instead.
> 
> BTC asics are NOT a good investment, more like a trap.


No, you mine Litecoins. I mine Bitcoins. I believe there is a chance this currency will hang in there for a lot longer than Litecoins.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No, you mine Litecoins. I mine Bitcoins. I believe there is a chance this currency will hang in there for a lot longer than Litecoins.


Well you could purchase $250 of bitcoins and purchase GH/s from cex.io, that would get you a few GH/s. Or you could buy USB ASICs, you could probably buy around 5GH/s for $250.

OR, you could shop the used market and try and find a BFL Jalapeno, it would probably be more than $250 though.


----------



## barkinos98

Well yeah
bitcoins were the first thing in the e-coin stuffs i'm sure they'll hang out longer...
plus they are official currencies in some places so yeah, but for profitability based (22nd of november, '13) LTC seems to be a bit better.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> hi could anyone recommend a good mining pool for litecoins i am getting lost with all the choices
> + i am trying to set up my rig for mining could someone recommend a guide that helpt you out
> thanks


I'm mining in Give-Me-Coins.com
Really friendly chat helped me getting started


----------



## phillyd

BFL has their Jalapeno new for $275ish I'll try to find one used.


----------



## kyismaster

jalapeno was crap









I'll be converting most of my LTC > BTC, I have prolly ~ .08 BTC atm, so better than nothing.


----------



## Shurr

Can anyone tell me how those of you in the US are getting usd onto btc-e? for lack of a better word, all their accepted methods look....sketchy.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Kay now this is not fair. My HIS 7850 is beating my XFX 7870 in mining, the 7850 has less cores, lower core frequency, and lower memory frequency !
> 
> Wth is going on? The 7850 is running on first gen i3 and 7870 is running on second gen i5.
> 
> Another reason to not get XFX.


My 7850 is an XFX. Been getting around 60% of the average Kh/s rate for a 7850 though it's probably because the cores are underclocked to 600 mhz.

The fan is rattly and balls loud. I hope the 7950 isn't the same. Too bad- their fan shrouds look boss though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how those of you in the US are getting usd onto btc-e? for lack of a better word, all their accepted methods look....sketchy.


I don't bother trying to get dollars directly in bitcoin exchanges, too much workaround.

What I do is use CoinBase to wire money directly from my bank account to their website, then deposit the bitcoins I get in CoinBase to the address that Btc-e gives you in the "funds" page.

CoinBase would probably be the easiest website to convert US dollars to bitcoin right now.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Pill, good luck getting a cheap ASIC lol. Sold me Jalo for $480 shipped.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What I do is use CoinBase to wire money directly from my bank account to their website, then deposit the bitcoins I get in CoinBase to the address that Btc-e gives you in the "funds" page.
> 
> CoinBase would probably be the easiest website to convert US dollars to bitcoin right now.


This is what I was thinking, Coinbases btc price is quite a bit higher at any given time than btc-e, why is that?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> This is what I was thinking, Coinbases btc price is quite a bit higher at any given time than btc-e, why is that?


Coinbase seems to use an aggregate of exchange prices to get their value. Their prices seem to be more similar to Bitstamp, another online exchange. Btc-e's prices are usually the lowest- I hear it's because it's easier to move currency around.

There is no "dominant" value at any point now since the currency is still fluctuating all over the place. Take localbitcoins, where you have to meet someone in person locally. In my area their prices are high, probably because they are hedging their bets on the price going up so they don't take a big loss.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> BFL has their Jalapeno new for $275ish I'll try to find one used.


Do as you please, but ordering asics is not a bright idea, whereas getting a few radeons (which you can always resell to gamers or benchers) is not only faster, more profitable but also way safer.
Also, if you go hunt for used ASICs sellers will overprice them considerably.
If you still feel like mining Bitcoins, then feel free to order those, I wouldn't do it nor advise it to anyone.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Youll be surprised what underclocking and incredible mem clocking has done for me


I'll be _very_ surprised if it has indeed made a single 7870 push out a sustained 600-700KH/s.

In everyone else's experience, there is an optimal core/memory ratio for any given GPU, and going beyond this (say by increasing memory clock more, or reducing core clock) does not offer tangible performance benefit.

What you are stating is utterly unprecedented, which is why we are so skeptical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No, you mine Litecoins. I mine Bitcoins. I believe there is a chance this currency will hang in there for a lot longer than Litecoins.


The point he was trying to make is that you can accumulate Bitcoins faster and with less risk via mining Litecoin with GPUs than getting a BFL Jalapeno. The initial cost of entry to significantly profitable BTC mining is a bout two more zeros tacked on to what you are likely to be able to get a BFL Jalapeno for.

At current difficulties, a single 7970 will make LTC that you can convert to BTC faster than a 5GH/s Jalapeno can directly mine BTC, even after accounting for the greater electricity cost of the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well yeah
> bitcoins were the first thing in the e-coin stuffs i'm sure they'll hang out longer...


I'm not entirely convinced.

Bitcoin is far more popular, but largely because it's the first, not because of any special merit it has. Whether being first is enough, only time will tell.

I readily rule out altcoins that don't offer anything new, that have been pre-mined, that are too vulnerable to 51% attacks, or are obvious scams, but many of the rest are fair game. I do convert a portion of anything else I mine to Bitcoin, and often back again, but having a quantity of at least two cryptos has numerous advantages.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Electricity is 6 cents a kWh off peak, 12 cents a kHw on peak.

Is it a good idea to mine on 2 7850s, 3 5850s, and 4 6970s?

How much power do you thing that will suck up when mining litecoins?

My estimate is 1.3kWh, assuming the GPU's don't go full ******.

So around 77$ for electricity? Weekends are off peak, on peak is about 10 hours every weekday.


----------



## kyismaster

hands down, best BTC price ever.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> My estimate is 1.3kWh


1.3KW sounds about right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So around 77$ for electricity? Weekends are off peak, on peak is about 10 hours every weekday.


Assuming 24/7 operation... (12*50+118*6)*1.3 = 17 dollars a week, so yeah, that's not far off.

Average hash rate should be a bit over 4MH/s, tweaked properly. So you are looking at ~2.5 LTC / ~20 dollars a day of revenue.


----------



## QSS-5

how come btcchina is like 800+ and BTC-e 600+ cant you just buy at BTC-e and sell at btcchina and then repeat?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> how come btcchina is like 800+ and BTC-e 600+ cant you just buy at BTC-e and sell at btcchina and then repeat?


Because BTC-e is the easiest to move coins around.


----------



## legoman786

I'm jumping onto the PTS bandwagon. Where can I trade them?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> how come btcchina is like 800+ and BTC-e 600+ cant you just buy at BTC-e and sell at btcchina and then repeat?


Difficult to move money between exchanges - time lag due to payment processing.

BTC is easy to move around, although network is kinda saturated right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm jumping onto the PTS bandwagon. Where can I trade them?


I think there's only one exchange right now.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> I think there's only one exchange right now.


BTC38. I just found it. My next question, how do I trade it for USD?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm jumping onto the PTS bandwagon. Where can I trade them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> BTC38. I just found it. My next question, how do I trade it for USD?


bter.com

Then send BTC to localbitcoins, coinbase, bitstamp, campbx.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> BTC38. I just found it. My next question, how do I trade it for USD?


Trade PTS to BTC.

Convert BTC into whatever currency you want at any of the known exchanges and withdraw. You'll have to do your own research here though.


----------



## kyismaster

gonna try my luck at coinotron.com


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Electricity is 6 cents a kWh off peak, 12 cents a kHw on peak.
> 
> Is it a good idea to mine on 2 7850s, 3 5850s, and 4 6970s?
> 
> How much power do you thing that will suck up when mining litecoins?
> 
> My estimate is 1.3kWh, assuming the GPU's don't go full ******.
> 
> So around 77$ for electricity? Weekends are off peak, on peak is about 10 hours every weekday.


Lets work it out









*Power Consumption:*
2x HD7850 @ ~144W = 288W
3x HD5850 @ ~164W = 492W
4x HD6970 @ ~283W = 1132W
3x basic rigs @ 100W = 300W

Total Power Consumption = 2212W

*Approx GH/s (stock speeds):*
2x HD7850 @ ~370GH/s = 740GH/s
3x HD5850 @ ~320W = 960GH/s
4x HD6970 @ ~495GH/s = 1980GH/s

Total GH/s = 3680GH/s

*Average power cost per hour:*
Assuming 18hours peak rate and 6 hours offpeak rate per 24 hours = $0.105/kWh

*LTC Pool Fee:*
Assuming 2%

*Profit/Loss of LTC Mining:*
Now punch all that into the LTC mining profit calculator HERE and we get:


Not a bad return if you already have all that hardware sitting around gathering dust, but definitely not something you could live off









Saying that, if you mined LTC for a year, you'd end up with ~912 LTC. At the current value of $8.31 they would only be worth $7.5K (at the current rate) - HOWEVER, if the value of LTC continues to increase, and the LTC value can hits $100 in a year or so, that is when the LTC would really be worth something and would make a great return - they'd then be worth almost $92K









EDIT: P.S. has anyone noticed that LTC has increased 50c (6.5%) in value in <48hours...


----------



## barkinos98

Def. buying LTC today... lol
as well as prime/terra coin, i have a certain belief those will rocket


----------



## ccRicers

I think my card's fan broke- it won't even go faster than 700 RPM even though stats say the fan is at 100% power. The card overheats too quickly to make it reasonable to mine for extended periods.


----------



## LuckyX2

I'm getting a really odd issue with my 290. When I overclock it, I get LESS kh/s... And it's not because of throttling. I turned the fan speed up and watched the clock speed in GPU-Z and there was no throttling. At stock speeds I'm getting 830kh/s by the way. Also, flashing it to a 290x reduced performance too.

What's going on here?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We don't mine bitcoins...mine litecoins instead.
> 
> Go to this site: www.give-me-coins.com
> 
> You need a Radeon 58xx or newer (avoid 78xx or 68xx series, they suck compared to a 6950 unlocked to 6970 or a 7950, even a 5850 or 5870 is a better value for mining)
> 
> BTC asics are NOT a good investment, more like a trap.


Already started about a day ago. I have 0.357 coins already ahaha


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> I'm getting a really odd issue with my 290. When I overclock it, I get LESS kh/s... And it's not because of throttling. I turned the fan speed up and watched the clock speed in GPU-Z and there was no throttling. At stock speeds I'm getting 830kh/s by the way. Also, flashing it to a 290x reduced performance too.
> 
> What's going on here?


Mining the altcoins such as LTC or FTC isnt as easy as mining BTC, where you could just increase your clocks and go faster. Mining these altcoins is heavily dependant on your miner settings (thread concurrency, Intensity, ect) and your GPU's Core/Memory clock ratios. due to the different specs of the new 290/x i dont know what your specific ratio would look like, but ill give you an example.
My CGminer settings: TC8192, G2, I13, W256
at stock clocks on my 7970 (925/1375) CGminer gets about 500Kh/s
when I was experimenting with overclocking:
1000/1425, no increase in Kh/s
1050/1500, drop in kh/s
925/1500, increased kh/s to about 530
897/1575, increased kh/s to 630 (.57 core/mem ratio)
955/1675, increased kh/s to 675 (.57 core/mem ratio)

my 7970 is a 1050mv card and uses about 200w under load, i keep the fan at 100% when mining and the temp stays under 70c as long as its not too hot in my room.

edit: going further:
981/1721 got me 695kh/s
1026/1800 (exactly .57) got me 725kh/s


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks for all that math, but I doubt my cards are gonna pull their max TDP. Still not bad I guess.


----------



## GoLDii3

ProtoShares seem's very but very interesting. Right now 1 PTS is 0,09 BTC,something like 5 USD with current BTC/USD value.

If you find a block its 28 coins so 5x28 = 140 USD or the equivalent in BTC.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> 4x HD6970 @ ~283W = 1132W


6970s don't pull anywhere near 283w each while hashing, certainly not at stock clocks.

My unlocked 6950s, which are marginally less efficient at the same clocks as the average 6970, pull less than 190w each while hashing at 950/1400 for 515 KHash/s each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> I'm getting a really odd issue with my 290. When I overclock it, I get LESS kh/s... And it's not because of throttling. I turned the fan speed up and watched the clock speed in GPU-Z and there was no throttling. At stock speeds I'm getting 830kh/s by the way. Also, flashing it to a 290x reduced performance too.
> 
> What's going on here?


Incorrect cor/memory ratio, or memory throwing errors.


----------



## Nemesis158

Pushed my Core/Mem ratio up to .6 with 1085/1810 and got 760KH/s. i tried pushing the mem up to 1820 but kh/s dropped to 660 when i did that, so i think ive hit my limit there








is PTS the CPU mined PrimeCoin? why is it worth that much?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Pushed my Core/Mem ratio up to .6 with 1085/1810 and got 760KH/s. i tried pushing the mem up to 1820 but kh/s dropped to 660 when i did that, so i think ive hit my limit there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is PTS the CPU mined PrimeCoin? why is it worth that much?


Primecoin is cpu mined only, and PTS is way harder to mine than XPM, and will be traded for some sort of shares, some p2p crowdfunding site. Google bitshares and read more about it.


----------



## Nemesis158

How does one undo what the "setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100" does? It made my KH/s worse when i tried it and no i cant get 760 anymore


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> How does one undo what the "setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100" does? It made my KH/s worse when i tried it and no i cant get 760 anymore


You don't need that with newer 7970s, that is more geared for cards that need thread concurrency over 8192 like 7950s or older 7970s.

BTW, the default value is 50. So run setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 50 using cmd once.









Oh, boy: http://cryptoave.com/


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I think I killed my 7850 or 7870.

Swtich a pool this morning, restarted after a few minutes and instant artifact after logging into windows.

I'll see if I could save it once I get home.

I gotta do a shaddy deal with some guy I met on kijiji tomorrow, wish me luck


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You don't need that with newer 7970s, that is more geared for cards that need thread concurrency over 8192 like 7950s or older 7970s.
> 
> BTW, the default value is 50. So run setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 50 using cmd once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boy: http://cryptoave.com/


yeah that still didnt help. before i tried that command i was getting 760kh/s with 1085/1810, now that only gets me 700 and i max out at 723 with 1035/1810
I checked on my laptop in the registry and by default there is no GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT string, so should i just try deleting the string in the registry and reinstall my video drivers?
Edit: I am running a 7970 that i got when they first came out and am using TC 8192 on it.....


----------



## ZombieJon

Contemplating getting a 290 or another 7950. Decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## GoLDii3

7950+290 lolx.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Get 5850s, 5870s, or 5970s for the best perf / price, get the 290 for the best resale value.

Forget about the 7k series, over priced compared to 5k and 6k series, horrible resale value compared to R9.


----------



## MrDucktape

Hi guys, noobie here, is it worth start minning with 2 6970 right now if KW/h is 0.15€¿


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> Hi guys, noobie here, is it worth start minning with 2 6970 right now if KW/h is 0.15€¿


So about 20 cent per KWh.
About 400KWh or power.
About 900KH/s.

http://ltc.itslightness.com/
According to this, you make 170 USD every month, pay $60 USD for power, net profit of $110 a month. Not bad.


----------



## MrDucktape

Wow thx, gotta look into it!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Get 5850s, 5870s, or 5970s for the best perf / price, get the 290 for the best resale value.
> 
> Forget about the 7k series, over priced compared to 5k and 6k series, horrible resale value compared to R9.


Gotta +1 to that currently...I'm probably grabbing a bunch of 5850 or 5870s, or maybe unlockable 6950s for a dedicated mining rig. Then get a 290X and wb, 4930k, 1080p 24" ips led monitor and tubing/res with the profits


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Gotta +1 to that currently...I'm probably grabbing a bunch of 5850 or 5870s, or maybe unlockable 6950s for a dedicated mining rig. Then get a 290X and wb, 4930k, 1080p 24" ips led monitor and tubing/res with the profits


Aren't you the one who was against buying 5 and 6 series cards because of their power draw a month or two ago?


----------



## legoman786

Wow, power is really expensive for some of you guys.

I just got my power bill, y'all are gonna hate me. $0.05/kWh for the first 500. $0.06/kWh for 501-1000. $0.07/kWh for 1001-2000. I only used 1100 this billing cycle.


----------



## Shurr

currently I have 2 computers mining litecoins when not in use( one with a 7950,(about 18hours of mining/day)) and one with 2 6950(about 10hours of mining/day). We have a server with a xeon E3 series cpu(forget witch model exactly its ___v2 something, quadcore) What can i mine on 3 of its 4 cores? Also would it be worth picking up 2 58xx or so cards to stick in it(currently it has no cards) Keeping in mind, to add cards I would have to buy a new psu for it.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> currently I have 2 computers mining litecoins when not in use( one with a 7950,(about 18hours of mining/day)) and one with 2 6950(about 10hours of mining/day). We have a server with a xeon E3 series cpu(forget witch model exactly its ___v2 something, quadcore) What can i mine on 3 of its 4 cores? Also would it be worth picking up 2 58xx or so cards to stick in it(currently it has no cards) Keeping in mind, to add cards I would have to buy a new psu for it.
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


ProtoShares.


----------



## LuckyX2

So what is a good core/mem ratio for 290's then? .57 just like the 7xxx? How do you determine that? Trial and error or is there a formula based on the specs of the card?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> So what is a good core/mem ratio for 290's then? .57 just like the 7xxx? How do you determine that? Trial and error or is there a formula based on the specs of the card?


trial and error.

but on my 7870 its -(xvalue) for cpu and +(xvalue) for mem, so if my core is -175mhz my mem is up 175mhz.


----------



## ccRicers

Someone just moved a MASSIVE amount of bitcoin in one transaction: Blockchain address


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Someone just moved a MASSIVE amount of bitcoin in one transaction: Blockchain address


lol get rich or die trying -50cent.

i think some of these are markets moving coins to cold storage.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol get rich or die trying -50cent.
> 
> i think some of these are markets moving coins to cold storage.


So around $100 million?

How many coins in circulation?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody know when the ASRock Bitcoin mobo comes out?
If not, what is the cheapest mobo that does 4 way xfire? Doesn't matter if its ntel or amd, i need the cheapest that can take 4 6970s.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

Just got my 6950 today. Would you like to help this noob set it up?

Also, hypothetically speaking:

I have $500. What should I invest it in to mine? Thanks


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know when the ASRock Bitcoin mobo comes out?
> If not, what is the cheapest mobo that does 4 way xfire? Doesn't matter if its ntel or amd, i need the cheapest that can take 4 6970s.


You just need 4 pci 2.0.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know when the ASRock Bitcoin mobo comes out?
> If not, what is the cheapest mobo that does 4 way xfire? Doesn't matter if its ntel or amd, i need the cheapest that can take 4 6970s.


Does this help?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625+600041411&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=22&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks but I was hoping for something even cheaper.
Hard to find second hand mobos in canada that's useful.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks but I was hoping for something even cheaper.
> Hard to find second hand mobos in canada that's useful.










Sorry. I saw your location as I was posting it too. Oh, well.


----------



## QSS-5

dose anny one know how cuda minner is working for LTC? it just gives me 401 error code


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> dose anny one know how cuda minner is working for LTC? it just gives me 401 error code


sell that nivida and get a 7950 or 280x.... cudas are not worth the trouble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know when the ASRock Bitcoin mobo comes out?
> If not, what is the cheapest mobo that does 4 way xfire? Doesn't matter if its ntel or amd, i need the cheapest that can take 4 6970s.


probably a ud3 but make sure to get a rev:4.0 or better.


----------



## QSS-5

i wont get anything if i sell a 560ti, + i don't pay any electricity bills on my contract. will run it all day all night evry day every year. i just need help to set it up, i am a complete noob at this and any help would be appreciated. i am mining LTC

1. i just open a pool account at give-me-coins.com/

2. i tested cgminer and made a bat file with script : cgminer --scrypt -o http://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -u thefurhat.1 -p x - i was netting me 7kh/s with a 100%gpu usge but with 35c like if it was not working properly

3. cudaminer gives me 401 code when i start it and i dont know the script language to run a batfile on it.

4. i would like to use my cpu as well

note: i added a CONF file in my lite coin folder using this guide: http://cryptocur.com/litecoin/litecoin-mining/comment-page-2/#comments

any tips advide help will be very appreciated .


----------



## Darklyric

k your current code is then right? with your pass different of course

Code:



Code:


cgminer --scrypt -o http://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -u thefurhat.1 -p x - i

should read something like

Code:



Code:


cgminer --scrypt -o http://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -u thefurhat.1 -p x - I 16

The i Should be capitalized and have a space and a number of intensity after it. 10-20 but i have no clue what a 560i optimum setting would be. also it might be helpful to add in

Code:



Code:


--thread-concurrency xxxx

with the xxxx being your gpus optimal thread concurrency.

Personally I'd wouldnt mine with a nvidia gpu unless you can afford to lose it...


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> i wont get anything if i sell a 560ti, + i don't pay any electricity bills on my contract. will run it all day all night evry day every year. i just need help to set it up, i am a complete noob at this and any help would be appreciated. i am mining LTC
> 
> 1. i just open a pool account at give-me-coins.com/
> 
> 2. i tested cgminer and made a bat file with script : cgminer --scrypt -o http://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -u thefurhat.1 -p x - i was netting me 7kh/s with a 100%gpu usge but with 35c like if it was not working properly
> 
> 3. cudaminer gives me 401 code when i start it and i dont know the script language to run a batfile on it.
> 
> 4. i would like to use my cpu as well
> 
> note: i added a CONF file in my lite coin folder using this guide: http://cryptocur.com/litecoin/litecoin-mining/comment-page-2/#comments
> 
> any tips advide help will be very appreciated .


This is what I use for my 780:

cudaminer -o stratum+tcp://poolort -O usernameassword -i 0

I get 411 Kh/s which is better than nothing


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Rubic, do you actually mine with your 780 when not using it?

5850 gets the same hash rate


----------



## QSS-5

thanks i am now getting 140kh/s


----------



## NomNomNom

what's better to mine, pts or xpm


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> thanks i am now getting 140kh/s


try upping the intensity? Maybe hit 200kh/s


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Rubic, do you actually mine with your 780 when not using it?
> 
> 5850 gets the same hash rate


I do. I set the power limit to 80% which is like only 185w so it's actually pretty decent for the power used. Splitting utilities with the GF really saves my bacon.

My main mining stuff is in the garage: 2 R9 290s, 2 7950's, and 2 7970's as of right now. Once the non-reference 290's come out I'm ditching my 780 Classified for one.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> try upping the intensity? Maybe hit 200kh/s


Ohhhh, sounds intense...

Better turn your power limit to 11.


----------



## rubicsphere

Lol. The last flag -i 0 is the highest intensity for Cudaminer


----------



## QSS-5

mabey i should run it at -i 1 then?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Aren't you the one who was against buying 5 and 6 series cards because of their power draw a month or two ago?


I am if you're in the USA, but I don't pay as much for power. $/hash yeah they are unbeatable and I agree with you, efficiency isn't as good but with current resale value for 7950 and 7970s, I'd go for something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know when the ASRock Bitcoin mobo comes out?
> If not, what is the cheapest mobo that does 4 way xfire? Doesn't matter if its ntel or amd, i need the cheapest that can take 4 6970s.


Any board will do, no need for xfire for mining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> This is what I use for my 780:
> 
> cudaminer -o stratum+tcp://poolort -O usernameassword -i 0
> 
> I get 411 Kh/s which is better than nothing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I do. I set the power limit to 80% which is like only 185w so it's actually pretty decent for the power used. Splitting utilities with the GF really saves my bacon.
> 
> My main mining stuff is in the garage: 2 R9 290s, 2 7950's, and 2 7970's as of right now. Once the non-reference 290's come out I'm ditching my 780 Classified for one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Lol. The last flag -i 0 is the highest intensity for Cudaminer


That's amazing news bro! It's better than nothing for the green guys...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Does anyone know if Win 7 mines better than Win 8?

Currently, my 6950 is mining better than my 7870 Myst. 6950 is Win 7, 7870 is Win 8.1


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Does anyone know if Win 7 mines better than Win 8?
> 
> Currently, my 6950 is mining better than my 7870 Myst. 6950 is Win 7, 7870 is Win 8.1


Shouldn't really matter i think 6950's mines better then a 7870
https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## PorkchopExpress

do you have to be a dork to get this to work? ive been working like 2 hours to get mining litecoins with my cpu and nvida card. amd 290 in the mail but im frustrated and at a dead end.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> do you have to be a dork to get this to work? ive been working like 2 hours to get mining litecoins with my cpu and nvida card. amd 290 in the mail but im frustrated and at a dead end.


Mining with your CPU is kinda not worth it and what NV card do you have?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Those pants don't fit you right; The upper part is nice though.


----------



## PorkchopExpress

really just playin around until my 290 shows up. im at a disadvantage cause i cant work anything thats not in a UI. current card is a 660. as for the cpu mining, thought it would be fun for the 12 computers at my office to mine for me at night hehehehe


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> really just playin around until my 290 shows up. im at a disadvantage cause i cant work anything thats not in a UI. current card is a 660. as for the cpu mining, thought it would be fun for the 12 computers at my office to mine for me at night hehehehe


If you have 12 pcs at your disposal mine PTS or Primecoins with it, scroll a few pages back, I posted a guide.


----------



## MunneY

Hey there guys... Any of you doing the curecoin thing?

If you are, I need some help.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

If I quadruple my power usage, would the local SWAT kick down my door 3 in the morning?

Right now power bill is around $50, if I run what I'm about to order 24/7, it would cost $200 a month.


----------



## cam51037

So, do you guys know how much on average one would make with Protoshares, with say a 2600k?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So, do you guys know how much on average one would make with Protoshares, with say a 2600k?


I do, between 5 and 7 bucks per day...


----------



## Shurr

for proto shares does the cpu matter? would a quadcore intel or a 6 core amd?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> for proto shares does the cpu matter? would a quadcore intel or a 6 core amd?


Intel is way faster, but threads do help...I reccomend an i3 2100 for mining rigs, cheap and yet mines quite well while drawing little power.
FX chips mine at half the speed of my i7 3820, even oced, and I'm talking 8320.


----------



## QSS-5

i need some help to mine with my cpu for LTC i am currently using pooler-cpuminer and the script is not working . so far the help has been amazing i am running my 560ti at 150kh/s now and will like to add some cpu hashing power as well so i can reach 200kh/s in total. i mainly need scriptiong help.


----------



## Shurr

is it possible to put 4 7850s in 1 computer? Doesnt seem like tehre would be enough room.


----------



## AlDyer

What about buying a cheap 5870 or 6950 and putting that along my 7950? Would it work? Then the other one could mine 24/7 and my 7950 only when I don't game... That would be optimal... Could they even mine effectively at the same time as they are completely different cards? I don't want to go and buy a dedicated mining rig, because that's too expensive for me right now...


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> is it possible to put 4 7850s in 1 computer? Doesnt seem like tehre would be enough room.


Yes. You just need a mobo that has 4x PCIE 16x slots.

ie. If you use an LGA1150 CPU, then something like this:


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Yes. You just need a mobo that has 4x PCIE 16x slots.


AFAIK, you don't need pci 16x for mining. They can even run on 1x. Some systems have up to 8. You don't need xFire or SLI at all. Mining is a whole new ball game.


----------



## Darkpriest667

edit -- For Litecoin

Interesting to note.. every AV detects these downloads as a virus... except MSE.... but Bitdefender, norton, avast, avira... I tested all of the ones I could think of.. They all block the download pages as malware sites and then bitdefender wont even let the program run.. disable ANTIVIRUS if you want to litecoin mine.. I gave up... if someone wants to walk me through it live on skype pm me later today.

BTW.. not new to cryptocurrencies.. bitcoin mined... interestingly enough all the bitcoin from my wallet magically disappeared (it was only ,003 bitcoins but still!)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Got a problem with PTS.

No freaking connections for the wallet at all -.-


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> edit -- For Litecoin
> 
> Interesting to note.. every AV detects these downloads as a virus... except MSE.... but Bitdefender, norton, avast, avira... I tested all of the ones I could think of.. They all block the download pages as malware sites and then bitdefender wont even let the program run.. disable ANTIVIRUS if you want to litecoin mine.. I gave up... if someone wants to walk me through it live on skype pm me later today.
> 
> BTW.. not new to cryptocurrencies.. bitcoin mined... interestingly enough all the bitcoin from my wallet magically disappeared (it was only ,003 bitcoins but still!)


Put the program in a folder.

Avast > Settings > Antivirus. There is an area for exclusions. Enter the path directory to the folder the programs are in.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Got a problem with PTS.
> 
> No freaking connections for the wallet at all -.-


Same for me! I gave up last night, maybe I'll have some luck with it today. Even with adding the nodes they suggest I get nothing.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> If not, what is the cheapest mobo that does 4 way xfire? Doesn't matter if its ntel or amd, i need the cheapest that can take 4 6970s.


Any board with any four PCI-E slots will take four 6970s with cheap extenders, and most boards with a single PCI-E slot will take it with a more complex powered splitter.

Crossfire support is not necessary, and enabling crossfire on a mining system is a small liability.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Got a problem with PTS.
> 
> No freaking connections for the wallet at all -.-


make a protoshares.conf file in the appdata ProtoShares folder with this:

rpcuser=user
rpcpassword=pword
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
rpcport=3888
server=1
addnode=61.238.157.8
addnode=54.254.192.95
addnode=54.207.21.146
addnode=54.206.30.227
addnode=54.219.164.14
addnode=146.185.172.136
addnode=162.243.14.13
addnode=168.63.12.227

Was getting either no connections,now getting 9.


----------



## QSS-5

running a solid 200kh/s with [email protected] 1.42v (56kh/s) + 560ti @ 920/2170 1.087v 74c (144kh/s {-i 1} 93%usage)



I am new at this and it took me about 3 days to get started, reading about crypto-currency and how mining works with no pre knowledge. there are many guides out there but it is quite confusing and are usually caterd to AMD GPUs. so to make things simple i used this scripts: note that where the capital letters are you put in your own pool information.

cudaminer

Code:



Code:


cudaminer -o stratum+tcp://URL:PORT -O USERNAME.WORKER:PASSWORD -i 1

pool-cpuminer

Code:



Code:


minerd --url=stratum+tcp://URL:PORT --userpass=USERNAME.WORKER:PASSWORD


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> AFAIK, you don't need pci 16x for mining. They can even run on 1x. Some systems have up to 8. You don't need xFire or SLI at all. Mining is a whole new ball game.


Thanks for this kipp, But how would I fit 4(or more) 7850s on a single mobo, they are all double slots...doesnt seem like there wold be room.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer -o stratum+tcp://URL:PORT -O USERNAME.WORKER:PASSWORD -i 1


With cudaminer -i 0 should give you a higher khash rate. It's basically "interactive mode" which means you can still use your PC with -i 1 since interactive mode is on or it'll hog all your GPU power with -i 0 meaning interactive mode is off.

Did you try both? I get 295 kh with -i 1 and 411 kh with -i 0 with a 780


----------



## ccRicers

There are times that when I run cgminer from a .cmd file it sometimes takes a long time to see any feedback on the console window. It would say "Started cgminer 3.7.2" then it stays stuck on a blank screen.


----------



## QSS-5

-i 1 i get 143kh/s -i 0 i get 152k/s, my gpu is not in the same leauge as a gtx 780 so i do 1 at the moment so i can do my school work wit hit without getting frustrated cause at 0 it gets lagy

edit btw are you running 2 gpus ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> running a solid 200kh/s with [email protected] 1.42v (56kh/s) + 560ti @ 920/2170 1.087v 74c (144kh/s {-i 1} 93%usage)
> 
> 
> 
> I am new at this and it took me about 3 days to get started, reading about crypto-currency and how mining works with no pre knowledge. there are many guides out there but it is quite confusing and are usually caterd to AMD GPUs. so to make things simple i used this scripts: note that where the capital letters are you put in your own pool information.
> 
> cudaminer
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer -o stratum+tcp://URL:PORT -O USERNAME.WORKER:PASSWORD -i 1
> 
> pool-cpuminer
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> minerd --url=stratum+tcp://URL:PORT --userpass=USERNAME.WORKER:PASSWORD


Mate, mine protoshares or primecoins with your cpu, you can make much more that way...you're currently losing money on power.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No prob, we should add a primecoin and pts mining guide at beeeeer in the OP I believe.
> 
> Would be something like this:
> 
> Primecoin guide:
> 
> 
> Download primecoin wallet from www.primecoin.org
> Go to www.beeeeer.org and hit the info link, and download the windows binaries
> Extract in a folder somewhere, then edit the bat file and paste your wallet address as pooluser and add a -poolfee=1 statement to change the default 3% fee to 1% (if you want)
> Select the number of threads to use changing the -genproclimit= value
> Select the correct pool ip to use (see primecointalk forum thread link found at beeeeer.org), use the one nearest to you
> Run the bat file and happy mining!
> 
> Protoshares guide:
> 
> 
> Download protoshares wallet from here: https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/1492-protoshares-pts-information/
> Go to ptsweb.beeeeer.org and download the latest mining client
> Extract in a folder somewhere, then edit the bat file and paste your wallet address and a number (which will correspond to the number of threads to use)
> Run the bat file and happy mining!


There...do that.


----------



## cam51037

I found a used 6950 for $60... Should I get it to replace my 7850?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I found a used 6950 for $60... Should I get it to replace my 7850?


Yep. 6970 is close to 7870 performance,6950 should have close/qual/higher power than a 7850.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yep. 6970 is close to 7870 performance,6950 should have close/qual/higher power than a 7850.


Alright, I'll see what I can do. Also, I'm researching 6950 to 6970 unlocking right now, but does anyone know if all 6950's are able to unlock into 6970's?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Alright, I'll see what I can do. Also, I'm researching 6950 to 6970 unlocking right now, but does anyone know if all 6950's are able to unlock into 6970's?


I think (but I'm not sure) only the early 6950s unlocked because later in production AMD started laser cutting the dies.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Thanks for this kipp, But how would I fit 4(or more) 7850s on a single mobo, they are all double slots...doesnt seem like there wold be room.


You use a PCIe riser cable, like this one



Because you're spacing out the cards apart, not only for room but for airflow, a standard PC case won't do. Most mining rigs can be set up with a milk crate, or build a metal frame with some tools.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

The imgae quality is crap, but that's a Foxconn mobo + dual Pentium, Saber + 920. I'm going to use 3 GPUs on each.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You use a PCIe riser cable, like this one
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're spacing out the cards apart, not only for room but for airflow, a standard PC case won't do. Most mining rigs can be set up with a milk crate, or build a metal frame with some tools.


Thanks, obviously gpus are x16 connectors, but minig doesnt take up bandwidth, are there x1 to x16 risers so one can use all the pci ports on a motherboard?

Edit, found x1 to x16 ones so i know they exist, bu is that the best method to use?


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> There...do that.


thanks but i cant get primecoin walet to sync

ill test photoshares


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What are you guys getting in protoshare?

Im mining with beeeeer, my i5 2500K at 4.5Ghz gets me 20kH/s

I'll set it up on my i7 920 shortly and try my luck.


----------



## cam51037

I picked up that 6950 just a few minutes ago, I'll get home and blow it out with compressed air and see how it runs. The owner said he also thinks he flashed it to a 6970, and the card appears to be a reference design so fingers crossed!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What are you guys getting in protoshare?
> 
> Im mining with beeeeer, my i5 2500K at 4.5Ghz gets me 20kH/s
> 
> I'll set it up on my i7 920 shortly and try my luck.


Create a "protoshares.conf" file in the protoshare appdata folder and add this line

Code:



Code:


addnode=168.63.12.227


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What are you guys getting in protoshare?
> 
> Im mining with beeeeer, my i5 2500K at 4.5Ghz gets me 20kH/s
> 
> I'll set it up on my i7 920 shortly and try my luck.


i have an issue syncing my wallet with the network for photoshare and primecoins. do you have to set up some nodes in .conf?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> -i 1 i get 143kh/s -i 0 i get 152k/s, my gpu is not in the same leauge as a gtx 780 so i do 1 at the moment so i can do my school work wit hit without getting frustrated cause at 0 it gets lagy
> 
> edit btw are you running 2 gpus ?


No I traded my other 780 Classified for a 7950 and some cash to add to the my mining. I just need to update my sig.

I also just traded my i7 3820 for a 4770k to start mining Protoshares with the highest IPC and lowest wattage possible.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> make a protoshares.conf file in the appdata ProtoShares folder with this:
> 
> rpcuser=user
> rpcpassword=pword
> rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
> rpcport=3888
> server=1
> addnode=61.238.157.8
> addnode=54.254.192.95
> addnode=54.207.21.146
> addnode=54.206.30.227
> addnode=54.219.164.14
> addnode=146.185.172.136
> addnode=162.243.14.13
> addnode=168.63.12.227
> 
> Was getting either no connections,now getting 9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> i have an issue syncing my wallet with the network for photoshare and primecoins. do you have to set up some nodes in .conf?


Fix for no connections on protoshares. Same thing with primecoins,you just need to change the nodes and port.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Create a "protoshares.conf" file in the protoshare appdata folder and add this line
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> addnode=168.63.12.227


Is that for fixing no connection? I was asking for your hash rates in protoshares


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is that for fixing no connection? I was asking for your hash rates in protoshares


LAWL! My bad. >_>

I've got 44 c/m on 3 threads on version 0.5a. I've got 42.6 c/m and 37.6 c/m at 2 threads a piece with 512MB RAM allocated per thread.

I've got 0.6 sh/m across the board. Using xolokram's miner with the beeeeer pool.


----------



## GoLDii3

I am getting 180-190 collision/minute with the yvg1900 miner with avx optimizations. With PTSMiner i get 140-150 c/m.

With the protoshares-qt miner im getting very low c/m,something like 25-30.

I have a 3570K at 4,4 GHz.


----------



## legoman786

With jhPrimeMiner I was getting close to 3000 c/m. Until the miners mature a bit, I don't think we can get a good solid number on performance.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

My miner is the one they recommand on PTS pool, which is the only miner that accept pooled mining in command line flags for me.

Why is it posting Hashes/s when everything else posts c/m lol


----------



## nismoskyline

i'm proud to say i am now one of you guys








i decided to grab 2 block erupters for fun and they are hashing away at 650 Mh/s


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

650Mh/s each? You mean 650GH/s ?

How much?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 650Mh/s each? You mean 650GH/s ?
> 
> How much?


No, each block erupter does 333MH/s.


----------



## legoman786

Grabbed the MS Azure Free $200 credit trial. Started up an XL instance with 8 cores and 14GB RAM. Running it 24x7 will be a little over 17 days. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> No, each block erupter does 333MH/s.


this. each does about 333 MH/s so i get about 650 MH/s, they were 40 dollars each


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

lego how does it work? What do you use to mine and what pool?

Mining at beeeer for an entire morning gets me nothing. http://ptsweb.beeeeer.org/user/PkBjgupzVLXtEfp31jQan5Bnk3JDfGpe4u

Heck, mining at PTS pool gets me nothing so far, and I have i5 2500K and i7 920 getting almost 20H/s each.

Surprisingly, an 4.5 Ghz i5 2500K with 4 threads gets about the same hash rate as an 3 Ghz i7 920 (quad core) with 6 threads.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> lego how does it work? What do you use to mine and what pool?
> 
> Mining at beeeer for an entire morning gets me nothing. http://ptsweb.beeeeer.org/user/PkBjgupzVLXtEfp31jQan5Bnk3JDfGpe4u
> 
> Heck, mining at PTS pool gets me nothing so far, and I have i5 2500K and i7 920 getting almost 20H/s each.
> 
> Surprisingly, an 4.5 Ghz i5 2500K with 4 threads gets about the same hash rate as an 3 Ghz i7 920 (quad core) with 6 threads.


Sign up for an Azure (or any cloud computing) account (CC or debit card *required*).

Follow this guide for setting up Azure http://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=736.0

Follow this guide for beeeeer http://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=722.0

In the putty/SSH session, when inputting the commands, (this only applies to beeeeer) install YASM.

sudo apt-get install yasm

BEFORE installing the miner. It's the only way it will compile.

The cloud instances are charged by the hour, which is how I got the 17.1 days time limit at 24x7. So, which ever instance you nab, be sure to take into account how long you can use it for. Before the time is up, delete the instance so that they can't charge you past the free trial.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> lego how does it work? What do you use to mine and what pool?
> 
> Mining at beeeer for an entire morning gets me nothing. http://ptsweb.beeeeer.org/user/PkBjgupzVLXtEfp31jQan5Bnk3JDfGpe4u
> 
> Heck, mining at PTS pool gets me nothing so far, and I have i5 2500K and i7 920 getting almost 20H/s each.
> 
> Surprisingly, an 4.5 Ghz i5 2500K with 4 threads gets about the same hash rate as an 3 Ghz i7 920 (quad core) with 6 threads.


you use cgminer-nogpu and mine in whatever pool you want. they act as thumbdrives, and will show up in control panel


here is a tutorial
http://bitcoinrigs.org/mining-resource/how-to-setup-asic-block-erupter/
hope it helps


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Sign up for an Azure (or any cloud computing) account (CC or debit card *required*).
> 
> Follow this guide for setting up Azure http://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=736.0
> 
> Follow this guide for beeeeer http://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=722.0
> 
> In the putty/SSH session, when inputting the commands, (this only applies to beeeeer) install YASM.
> 
> sudo apt-get install yasm
> 
> BEFORE installing the miner. It's the only way it will compile.
> 
> The cloud instances are charged by the hour, which is how I got the 17.1 days time limit at 24x7. So, which ever instance you nab, be sure to take into account how long you can use it for. Before the time is up, delete the instance so that they can't charge you past the free trial.


How fast is each "core" that you get?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> How fast is each "core" that you get?


Not sure about the ones from HP Cloud, but Azure is 1.6 Ghz Xeon per.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Thanks, obviously gpus are x16 connectors, but minig doesnt take up bandwidth, are there x1 to x16 risers so one can use all the pci ports on a motherboard?
> 
> Edit, found x1 to x16 ones so i know they exist, bu is that the best method to use?


This thread moves so fast! Sorry, I use giant x79 motherboards. I got room for 6 dual slot cards, or even 7 if I use risers. Hmmmm Now don't go giving me ideas! Ah, I sold that one (Big Bang-XPower II. (16, 8, 8, 8, 1, 1, 1)). I can only do 6 now. (EVGA Dark with 5 x PCIe x16/x8, 1 x PCIe x4)

Mining, you just need to power the card and have it on any PCI slot, it does not matter 1, 4, 8 or 16. So many boards you can fit 4x 2 slot cards. Now, feeding them air to cool can be an issue







I suggest using you coins to buy water cooling.







Then you can buy more cards, mine more coins and buy more cards. Its a never ending pile of good!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> This thread moves so fast! Sorry, I use giant x79 motherboards. I got room for 6 dual slot cards, or even 7 if I use risers. Hmmmm Now don't go giving me ideas! Ah, I sold that one (Big Bang-XPower II. (16, 8, 8, 8, 1, 1, 1)). I can only do 6 now. (EVGA Dark with 5 x PCIe x16/x8, 1 x PCIe x4)
> 
> Mining, you just need to power the card and have it on any PCI slot, it does not matter 1, 4, 8 or 16. So many boards you can fit 4x 2 slot cards. Now, feeding them air to cool can be an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest using you coins to buy water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can buy more cards, mine more coins and buy more cards. Its a never ending pile of good!


That's what I'm doing!


























































Once I get my initial investment back I'll start getting 290s for better resale value and epeen lol.


----------



## cam51037

Does anyone know where to get 13.1 WHQL AMD drivers?

Stupid AMD thought it would be a great idea to remove all drivers except the latest ones, from their website. Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it.

I've fixed that problem now but I have another problem now: My 7850 and 6950 (flashed to 6970) don't play nice together. The 6950 is mining perfectly with no errors but the 7850 is getting errors like crazy. Here is my config:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://america.mine-litecoin.com -u XXXXX -p lolnope.jpg -I 19,17 --shaders 1536,1024 --worksize 256,256 --gpu-engine 800,1050 --gpu-memclock 1250,1350 --auto-fan --temp-target 75,67 --temp-overheat 87,80 --no-submit-stale

The first set of values is for the 6950 and the second is for the 7850. I think the shaders option is making the 7850 error like crazy, any idea how to disable the shader option for one card and use the thread-concurrency option instead?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get 13.1 WHQL AMD drivers?
> 
> Stupid AMD thought it would be a great idea to remove all drivers except the latest ones, from their website. Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I've fixed that problem now but I have another problem now: My 7850 and 6950 (flashed to 6970) don't play nice together. The 6950 is mining perfectly with no errors but the 7850 is getting errors like crazy. Here is my config:
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://america.mine-litecoin.com -u XXXXX -p lolnope.jpg -I 19,17 --shaders 1536,1024 --worksize 256,256 --gpu-engine 800,1050 --gpu-memclock 1250,1350 --auto-fan --temp-target 75,67 --temp-overheat 87,80 --no-submit-stale
> 
> The first set of values is for the 6950 and the second is for the 7850. I think the shaders option is making the 7850 error like crazy, any idea how to disable the shader option for one card and use the thread-concurrency option instead?


Maybe run 2 instances of the miner program, 1 instance for each card?


----------



## ccRicers

cgminer working again. Mine-litecoin.com was having server connection problems earlier today.

Aside from that some other good news.
Newegg is considering the possibility of accepting bitcoins as payment!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/404299166261981184


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Maybe run 2 instances of the miner program, 1 instance for each card?


I'm trying to figure out how to do this, how to run one card in each command, but CGMiner isn't working with me very well this evening... And also, if I don't include the --shaders command CGMiner crashes after being open for 5 seconds displaying the message "CGMiner has started". But, if I include the --shaders command that's what is giving my 7850 the hardware errors. Ugh the headaches of mining.


----------



## kyismaster

so thats what a gigahash/s looks like...










welp, I think i really screwed my gpu this time, or maybe its time for a restart and bios reflash.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thats what a gigahash/s looks like...


Dem hardware errors! I finally got my 6950 + 7850 working together using CGMiner and BFGMiner. Only problem I have now is that the fan ramps up every 10 seconds, but hopefully I'll be able to figure it out soon.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Dem hardware errors! I finally got my 6950 + 7850 working together using CGMiner and BFGMiner. Only problem I have now is that the fan ramps up every 10 seconds, but hopefully I'll be able to figure it out soon.


turn on manual fan, that might fix it, though set it somewhere between performance and non irritability. lol. or be like me, and put it at 100% if you have crappy fans, or ~ 90% if your running reference blowers.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> turn on manual fan, that might fix it, though set it somewhere between performance and non irritability. lol. or be like me, and put it at 100% if you have crappy fans, or ~ 90% if your running reference blowers.


My GPU's fan just stopped working after running it for two straight days! Thing would barely budge or spin freely on its own. I don't hear anything stuck inside either. It's all a waste of time for me to fix it, because I should be getting a faster GPU in the mail soon.


----------



## Shurr

Woujld anyone be kind enough to show how they keep their mining rig setup? Obviouslt cases dont have the room/ability to hold 4 gpus etc. Just curious what people do, besides sitting them on the ground/desk/etc


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Woujld anyone be kind enough to show how they keep their mining rig setup? Obviouslt cases dont have the room/ability to hold 4 gpus etc. Just curious what people do, besides sitting them on the ground/desk/etc


Well I run two GPU's in my miner (used to be 7950 + 7850, now it's 7850 + 6950) and I run them in a Thor V2 case with the stock fans on max speeds all the time. I keep the miner in a room that sees little use, because it runs pretty loud and heats up the room quite nicely. It works out fairly well, except when I blew out the dust of the video cards yesterday (it's 4 months of dust, mind you) I started coughing on all the dust. Clearly that needs to be done more often than I do it, but it works fairly well.

But hopefully my setup will change soon enough, and I'll be able to host my miner in a 5C area, that would be beautiful because it would lower temps plus it isn't used a whole lot so I could really ramp up the fans.

That or I was planning to build a little shed like box with fans for intake and outtake in my backyard. It gets to -40C here in the Winter, which is probably too cold to spin hard drives in, but I think my GPU's would love it.


----------



## tice03

Here are two pictures of my LTC mining rig with only 4 GPUS in it. Final setup has two power supplies on the bottom, motherboard and ssd in the middle section, and then 6 GPUs in the top section. 5 of the 6 GPUs are the Sapphire 6870s that are basically rebadged 5870s as they have 1600 sp and the final one is a ASUS 5850. Get right at 2.5 Mh/s with this setup.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Grabbed the MS Azure Free $200 credit trial. Started up an XL instance with 8 cores and 14GB RAM. Running it 24x7 will be a little over 17 days. I'm a happy camper.


Try this one too: http://www.hpcloud.com/free-trial


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Try this one too: http://www.hpcloud.com/free-trial


I'm doing both, but don't use more than one small instace with HP cloud, otherwise you run out of credit before the month passes.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Try this one too: http://www.hpcloud.com/free-trial


That's what the 2 on the bottom are.









I've got 2 standard small instances with HP Cloud and one XL instance with Azure.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm doing both, but don't use more than one small instace with HP cloud, otherwise you run out of credit before the month passes.


how are the HP cloud server for mining (im assuming xpm) and how quickly do you burn through the credit?

also how profitable are they do they cover the $50/month price or are they only worth mining on the free trial


----------



## Twitchyhead

What does it mean by 1,000h/mo of compute.... because there arn't 1000 hours in a month how does it calculate how many hours are used?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Even though it seems like a bad idea, I'm going to mine Litecoin on this lol (3 GPUs).


----------



## kz26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Grabbed the MS Azure Free $200 credit trial. Started up an XL instance with 8 cores and 14GB RAM. Running it 24x7 will be a little over 17 days. I'm a happy camper.


What does your VM's /proc/cpuinfo show? Apparently my VM is running on Opteron 4171 HE CPUs.


----------



## cam51037

Well I've run into some issues with my computers. I took the 7950 and put it into my main rig in the bottom slot, and now temps are hitting 80C easy, I need to put a temporary fan in my main computer to blow some air on that card. For comparison in the other pc it hit 67C with around 60% fan. Now it's at 80C with lowered intensity and 100% fan.

And my 6950 is causing my other mining rig to lock up I think, maybe I'll just swap the 7950 and 6950 and see how it goes.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm doing both, but don't use more than one small instace with HP cloud, otherwise you run out of credit before the month passes.


So yall are mining prime coins on those clouds?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thats what a gigahash/s looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welp, I think i really screwed my gpu this time, or maybe its time for a restart and bios reflash.


Try this in your line

--scrypt -I 13 -g 2 -w 384 --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192

I get a constant 730 out of my 280x's (7970's)

Sorry for double post!!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Try this in your line
> 
> --scrypt -I 13 -g 2 -w 384 --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> I get a constant 730 out of my 280x's (7970's)
> 
> Sorry for double post!!!


that will kick me down from my current 450-500 to 250k noty

im running 7870's now, sold my 7970's when i needed cash.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> So yall are mining prime coins on those clouds?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Try this in your line
> 
> --scrypt -I 13 -g 2 -w 384 --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> I get a constant 730 out of my 280x's (7970's)
> 
> Sorry for double post!!!


I'm mining xpm on my cpu and pts on the cloud instances...If by when the trials run out, pts is still profitable (or xpm is even more), paying for a vps might be a good idea.
I'd try warriorvps, they rent 4770's for 30 bucks/mo or so.


----------



## Shurr

for litecoin mining is a 7850 about the best price/pref/Kwh one can get or should I look at any other card


----------



## barkinos98

Excuse my noobistry, but is there a way to make paypal work with btc-e or to buy coins using btc-e or just directly using my CC number?
I really dont want to get involved with those russian weird stuff.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> for litecoin mining is a 7850 about the best price/pref/Kwh one can get or should I look at any other card


7850 is kinda horrible kh/s-$...Either 5850/6950/7950/280x/290 are best, in order from worst to best perf per slot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Excuse my noobistry, but is there a way to make paypal work with btc-e or to buy coins using btc-e or just directly using my CC number?
> I really dont want to get involved with those russian weird stuff.


Nope, outside the US you're pretty much screwed...maybe use mtgox and their bank deposits (SEPA wire transfer).


----------



## barkinos98

Again excuse my noobness but how does wire transfer work?
Worst case, im going to send money to someone that i know for their "services" and ask for BTC back (unless its illegal)


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Anyone paying attention to protoshares? I started mining a little while ago...glad I did.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Again excuse my noobness but how does wire transfer work?
> Worst case, im going to send money to someone that i know for their "services" and ask for BTC back (unless its illegal)


direct transfer between your bank account and their bank account...


----------



## barkinos98

Oh hell no then.
Too much work








Alright then, i'll try one of those russian guys, lets see how it goes.
does MtGox work with paypal?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh hell no then.
> Too much work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then, i'll try one of those russian guys, lets see how it goes.
> does MtGox work with paypal?


Almost no one takes paypal because of irreversible btc transactions vs reversible paypal (buyer protection).
You could try virwox.com, buy linden dollars with pp and then convert to btc but it's more expensive.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh hell no then.
> Too much work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then, i'll try one of those russian guys, lets see how it goes.
> does MtGox work with paypal?


Incidentally there's a cash converting machine at the Ataturk airport that takes leftover tourist money and converts it to bitcoin.

http://www.coindesk.com/travelers-box-foreign-currency-bitcoin-airport/


----------



## gtsteviiee

Hey guys, I have access to 9 i7 4930k. Are there any calculators to see how much profit I would make a day?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Hey guys, I have access to 9 i7 4930k. Are there any calculators to see how much profit I would make a day?


According to this hardware list a 3930k should make 66.6 Kh/s. No info on Haswell, so you could use that for now.

Here is the mining calculator I use for Litecoin and the results for nine 4930k's.

https://www.litecoinpool.org/calc?hashrate=600&difficulty=1486.12414801&power=1170&energycost=0&currency=USD


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh hell no then.
> Too much work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then, i'll try one of those russian guys, lets see how it goes.
> does MtGox work with paypal?
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally there's a cash converting machine at the Ataturk airport that takes leftover tourist money and converts it to bitcoin.
> 
> http://www.coindesk.com/travelers-box-foreign-currency-bitcoin-airport/
Click to expand...

No way!
Guess who's hitting istanbul soon...


----------



## broadbandaddict

So I'm looking to purchase a couple of 290s for my desktop with some money from mining and I'd like to move my two 7970s into my HTPC to mine on them with my other 7970 (so 3 total). What power supply wattage should I go with for 24/7 usage at high overclocks? Also how much radiator space should I have, I'm leaning towards a 360MM and a 240MM? All the cards hit 1800 memory at 1.65V and I'd like to keep the memory around that for mining. The box also has an 8350 installed I'd like to OC and keep mining XPM on. Right now I'm thinking a 1200W will do it but I don't want to burn out a power supply in a few months doing that.

Thanks.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> According to this hardware list a 3930k should make 66.6 Kh/s. No info on Haswell, so you could use that for now.
> 
> Here is the mining calculator I use for Litecoin and the results for nine 4930k's.
> 
> https://www.litecoinpool.org/calc?hashrate=600&difficulty=1486.12414801&power=1170&energycost=0&currency=USD


For PTS/XMC?


----------



## Stuuut

Can anybody post there config for a HD6950 for CGMiner? I'm pretty sure i can get a bit more out of mine.


----------



## MunneY

Anyone here run an Nvidia card to power the system and an AMD card to mine with?

If so, please hit me up, I need some help!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Anyone here run an Nvidia card to power the system and an AMD card to mine with?
> 
> If so, please hit me up, I need some help!


Right here! I've used a 7850 + GTX 670 together as well as 7950 + GTX 670 together.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Can anybody post there config for a HD6950 for CGMiner? I'm pretty sure i can get a bit more out of mine.


--thread-concurrency 7168 -I 17 -g 1 -w 256

But my 6950 is unlocked so you might have to change the thread concurrency or something.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Right here! I've used a 7850 + GTX 670 together as well as 7950 + GTX 670 together.


Care to help a brother out getting it setup for LTC...

780 TI and a 290 atm


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> --thread-concurrency 7168 -I 17 -g 1 -w 256
> 
> But my 6950 is unlocked so you might have to change the thread concurrency or something.


Mine is also unlocked.
Do you also have a conf file setup? Or are you only running that with the batch file?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

For ptsminer found here: http://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=234.msg9657#msg9657

Is it automatically configured to pool mine at beeeeer.org?


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Mine is also unlocked.
> Do you also have a conf file setup? Or are you only running that with the batch file?


Just the batch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is it automatically configured to pool mine at beeeeer.org?


Yes. You only need to add your wallet address, number of threads, and some other optional things to the batch file. No signup required.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

After pinging, the pts miner does indeed poolmine at beeeeer.

Using the newest version,

i3 550 using SSE4 @3.2Ghz 2 cores 4 threads gets 45c/m

i7 920 using SSE4 @3.0Ghz 4 cores 7 threads gets 117c/m

i5 2500k using AVX @4.5Ghz 4 cores 4 threads gets 148c/m

How many c/m are you guys getting? Please post details about clock speed and threads as well.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How many c/m are you guys getting? Please post details about clock speed and threads as well.


I'm getting 140 c/m or 2.1 sh/m on my 2500k @ 4.7GHz using AVX and 4 threads w/ 512MB per thread.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> After pinging, the pts miner does indeed poolmine at beeeeer.
> 
> Using the newest version,
> 
> i3 550 using SSE4 @3.2Ghz 2 cores 4 threads gets 45c/m
> 
> i7 920 using SSE4 @3.0Ghz 4 cores 7 threads gets 117c/m
> 
> i5 2500k using AVX @4.5Ghz 4 cores 4 threads gets 148c/m
> 
> How many c/m are you guys getting? Please post details about clock speed and threads as well.


Nope. The earnings are better because Ypool uses PPLNS as reward system,meanwhile beeeeer.org uses Proportional wich i think is better.

With jhProtominer AVX im getting 200 collisions/m with 3 threads ad 512 mb per thread on a 3570K @ 4,5 GHz.. With PTSminer AVX i make 150 collisions/m same settings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't think you can compare ypool and beeeeer's miners, similarly to primecoin, they meter things differently.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

ypool's miner don't work with beeeeer. I tried with and without port number, when it finally connects 0c/m forever.


----------



## Shurr

This is gonna sound silly I think. For those of you who run your mining rigs caseless, how do you turn them on without a power switch! buy a standalone?


----------



## NomNomNom

You can short the pins on the mobo with anything metal


----------



## legoman786

Any conductible item and the power switch pins!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Can someone help me get started with cgminer? I'm using guiminer right now, and only getting 635kh/s each 280x. I know I can get a lot more out of it, but I've never been able to understand how to make a cgminer.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Or if you have a decent mobo, press the power button on the mobo lol.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kz26*
> 
> What does your VM's /proc/cpuinfo show? Apparently my VM is running on Opteron 4171 HE CPUs.


Working on a response for you, however, the wife hijacked my rig after our 7 hour road trip back home. >_> Oh, well. I hijacked her laptop and she has homework due tonight.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

This is my config file for my R9 280x's.

cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -u HURRDURR -p ndoe -I 13 -g 2 -w 384 --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192

What else should I change? Currently, I'm getting roughly 635kh/s in cgminer, with my cards at 953/1700


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kz26*
> 
> What does your VM's /proc/cpuinfo show? Apparently my VM is running on Opteron 4171 HE CPUs.


Permission denied on the HP Cloud VMs. And permission denied on the Azure VM.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Or if you have a decent mobo, press the power button on the mobo lol.


The easiest way is to neither short nor do this, but to turn on "Turn on computer with power on" in the BIOS. All BIOSes seem to have this, and it makes it so that the computer turns on as soon as you flip the switch on the power supply.


----------



## kz26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Permission denied on the HP Cloud VMs. And permission denied on the Azure VM.


Try:

Code:



Code:


cat /proc/cpuinfo

It's just a (special) text file - you shouldn't need root privileges to read it, but if for some reason that doesn't work:

Code:



Code:


sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo

should do it.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kz26*
> 
> Try:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> It's just a (special) text file - you shouldn't need root privileges to read it, but if for some reason that doesn't work:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> should do it.


HP Cloud is Core 2 Duo T7700 @ 2.40Ghz. And the Azure is Opteron 4171 HE @ 1.6 Ghz 2.1Ghz. Spec sheet at Azure stated 1.6, the info sheet states 2.1.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> After pinging, the pts miner does indeed poolmine at beeeeer.
> 
> Using the newest version,
> 
> i3 550 using SSE4 @3.2Ghz 2 cores 4 threads gets 45c/m
> 
> i7 920 using SSE4 @3.0Ghz 4 cores 7 threads gets 117c/m
> 
> i5 2500k using AVX @4.5Ghz 4 cores 4 threads gets 148c/m
> 
> How many c/m are you guys getting? Please post details about clock speed and threads as well.


I'm not familiar with AVX. Does this benefit you when mining PTS? How do you enable it or it is already on if you have it? I have a 2550K at 4.6GHz getting about 105hpm with Coyote miner. When I was using ypool I think I was getting a similar col/m count. Seems kinda low compared to other results


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I'm not familiar with AVX. Does this benefit you when mining PTS? How do you enable it or it is already on if you have it? I have a 2550K at 4.6GHz getting about 105hpm with Coyote miner. When I was using ypool I think I was getting a similar col/m count. Seems kinda low compared to other results


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Vector_Extensions

I'm trying it out myself. I don't have any numbers before, however, this is what I'm getting: 38.1 c/m with 2 threads and 1024MB RAM allocated per thread. Core i5-2520M @ 2.5Ghz.


----------



## fragamemnon

My beeeeer ptsminer yields 134.1c/m and 2.1sh/m running on a i5-3570k @ 4.7GHz, 3 threads, 512MB RAM @ 2200MHz allocated per thread. Running AVX. I have them also hard affinity locked to CPUs 0,1,2 - it seemed to yield a small increase. No swapping, I suppose. Anyhow, I have to have 1 thread dedicated for [email protected] and so I run the miner on low priority.
I noticed that at some point when running a lot of threads, RAM matters a lot. For example, anything over 6 threads seems to choke 1600MHz RAM.


----------



## kz26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> HP Cloud is Core 2 Duo T7700 @ 2.40Ghz. And the Azure is Opteron 4171 HE @ 1.6 Ghz 2.1Ghz. Spec sheet at Azure stated 1.6, the info sheet states 2.1.


The HP Clouds are running on ancient mobile CPUs? LOOOOOOOL


----------



## ccRicers

While I'm waiting for my new graphics card to arrive, might as well try the PTS client.
So far I'm getting 98.5 c/m with 2 threads on a 3570k @ 4.34 Ghz. No extra settings using the AVX Intel miner. Might bump it to 3 threads for overnight, I only have 4 gigs of ram for now :-/

(edit) now breaking 100 c/m. I wonder if these are the typical rates.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hmm, maybe I'm not using enough RAM for PTS. How much does RAM size and speed matter?

I use 512mb of RAM (1333) on my i5 2500K, and 256mb of RAM (1333) on my i3 550 and i7 920.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Also, I will be working on a GUI version of PTS miners (with auto detect instruction set capability), stay tuned


----------



## terence52

Hmm, can someone please help me on my hardware errors for CGwatcher? Pretty confused on what is going on.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> This is my config file for my R9 280x's.
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -u HURRDURR -p ndoe -I 13 -g 2 -w 384 --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> What else should I change? Currently, I'm getting roughly 635kh/s in cgminer, with my cards at 953/1700


well 280x is a 7970 right? Try 24000 or 21712 thread concurrency and w to 256 and see what happens. Also just try raising intensity to 18-20 and see what happens.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Hmm, can someone please help me on my hardware errors for CGwatcher? Pretty confused on what is going on.


is that xp? I do not think cgminer is good with xp but there are a few linux distros that'll do. Also lower your intesity and what are you mining on?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> is that xp? I do not think cgminer is good with xp but there are a few linux distros that'll do. Also lower your intesity and what are you mining on?


Nope. Windows 7 Pro. Changed to basic theme.
Mining on 3 R9 290s unlocked to X. Locking it back doesn't change anything. :/


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Nope. Windows 7 Pro. Changed to basic theme.
> Mining on 3 R9 290s unlocked to X. Locking it back doesn't change anything. :/


well look up some tc and lg settings and workersize for those cards. And lower your intensity a bit. Also. Try running it with just plain cgminer and no gui overlay.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Nope. Windows 7 Pro. Changed to basic theme.
> Mining on 3 R9 290s unlocked to X. Locking it back doesn't change anything. :/


Try using stock 290's bios.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Try using stock 290's bios.


Did that was well. Doesn't work.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Hmm, can someone please help me on my hardware errors for CGwatcher? Pretty confused on what is going on.


try -I 13 -w 512


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Did that was well. Doesn't work.


1st stop using CGwatcher,cgminer is the best.
2nd Did you install the AMD APP SDK's? If not do it.

Then with cgminer try those settings:

thread concurrency 32765
intensity 20
g 1
w 512
lookup-gap 2
shaders 2816 (2560 if stock 290 bios)

Taken from web from another 290 owner,shoud work fine.


----------



## Darklyric

Also get the latest cgminer as the older ones might not play nice with r series cards.


----------



## QSS-5

so what is better for an [email protected] Primecoin or protoshares? been running prime coins for a day now got 1.8 of em is protoshares more profitable?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> 1st stop using CGwatcher,cgminer is the best.
> 2nd Did you install the AMD APP SDK's? If not do it.
> 
> Then with cgminer try those settings:
> 
> thread concurrency 32765
> intensity 20
> g 1
> w 512
> lookup-gap 2
> shaders 2816 (2560 if stock 290 bios)
> 
> Taken from web from another 290 owner,shoud work fine.


Thanks,
Will try it again with a Bat file.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Also get the latest cgminer as the older ones might not play nice with r series cards.


The latest Is 3.7.2 no? I see that CGminer stopped supporting GPU from there onwards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Also get the latest cgminer as the older ones might not play nice with r series cards.


Not really, 2.11.4 is the best cgminer version in general...if it supports a 7970 it should work with a 290 as well. Only problem is the driver dept, for 280x 12.8 kicks arse vs newer ones. 290 you have no choice :/


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> 1st stop using CGwatcher,cgminer is the best.
> 2nd Did you install the AMD APP SDK's? If not do it.
> 
> Then with cgminer try those settings:
> 
> thread concurrency 32765
> intensity 20
> g 1
> w 512
> lookup-gap 2
> shaders 2816 (2560 if stock 290 bios)
> 
> Taken from web from another 290 owner,shoud work fine.


I think I might be doing it wrong. The AMD SDK is installed inside. Version V2.9
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum2.wemineltc.com:3334 -u Terence52.G3220 -p rx -I 20 --shaders 2816 --thread-concurrency 32765 --worksize 512 --lookup-gap 2 -g 1
Gives me an error -4 for CGminer.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not really, 2.11.4 is the best cgminer version in general...if it supports a 7970 it should work with a 290 as well. Only problem is the driver dept, for 280x 12.8 kicks arse vs newer ones. 290 you have no choice :/


Why is it the best? Currently using 3.5, just been testing it out, nothing serious.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Woujld anyone be kind enough to show how they keep their mining rig setup? Obviouslt cases dont have the room/ability to hold 4 gpus etc. Just curious what people do, besides sitting them on the ground/desk/etc


Mine is sitting on a mining tray, see here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two pictures of my LTC mining rig with only 4 GPUS in it. Final setup has two power supplies on the bottom, motherboard and ssd in the middle section, and then 6 GPUs in the top section. 5 of the 6 GPUs are the Sapphire 6870s that are basically rebadged 5870s as they have 1600 sp and the final one is a ASUS 5850. Get right at 2.5 Mh/s with this setup.


Awesome ghetto rigged "case"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> This is gonna sound silly I think. For those of you who run your mining rigs caseless, how do you turn them on without a power switch! buy a standalone?


I took some power/reset switches out of old pc's i scrapped. Someone else mentioned you can adjust the power settings in BIOS to turn on with power, that's a good idea.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Why is it the best? Currently using 3.5, just been testing it out, nothing serious.


https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

It plays nicely with most cards...even older ones. That's a very good reference.


----------



## fragamemnon

Wow... pts.beeeeer needs more miners. Pulling a block every 4 hrs sucks.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Wow... pts.beeeeer needs more miners. Pulling a block every 4 hrs sucks.


I thought it was just me. Glad to know it isn't.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I thought it was just me. Glad to know it isn't.


Yeah most of the guys went to coyote's pool...cause of the more regular payments, but pts was pps. MEH!
Might have to go back to beeeeer.org for xpm, it's going up.


----------



## fragamemnon

So would you recommend trying coyote? I've read the hype around it on the forums.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> So would you recommend trying coyote? I've read the hype around it on the forums.


No clue, I'd stick to XPM mining which is tested and true...maybe use some cpu power for PTS but up to you where.


----------



## legoman786

It seems the 4 hour per share was because we were stuck on a rather *huge* block. There might be some more following it. Just FYI.

Applies to PTS.


----------



## Stuuut

LTC going nice tonight








Lets hope people dont panic dump after a price is reached


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> LTC going nice tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope people dont panic dump after a price is reached


I hope it's not another bubble. We already broke 10 which makes a difference psychologically but it seems to be going strong.

Bitcoin was on a rapid rise last week, then some big spender sold at 900...


----------



## barkinos98

I just bought 50k IFC (Infinitecoin) for $15.
Won an auction, is it a good investment or not? I still havent paid yet (although i need to before 24hrs) so be fast


----------



## Shurr

should i use my cpu to mine pts or xpm?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> should i use my cpu to mine pts or xpm?


PTS and sell them in criptsy.

They are at 0,010 BTC. Something like 7 USD.


----------



## Stuuut

dat nvc pump and dump 
from 9$ to 29.5$ lol


----------



## NomNomNom

Started mining using hp cloud with largeserverx2 (8cores) its 0.9$ an hour but there's also bandwidth charges, are those negligible? I need to stay under the $50 month limit for the free trial


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I just bought 50k IFC (Infinitecoin) for $15.
> Won an auction, is it a good investment or not? I still havent paid yet (although i need to before 24hrs) so be fast


No not at all sorry to burst your bubble. IFC is worth .0000007 LTC each so basically you paid $15 for .035 LTC which is $0.42. Those IFC auctions are insane right now just a week ago it was $4 per million IFC (I know because I bought 2 million for $8)

Start mining IFC if you're interested. I can mine over 200,000 per hour with 4 Mhash/s.


----------



## Shurr

wonder if IFC will pick up one day or fizzle out


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> wonder if IFC will pick up one day or fizzle out


There was some article floating around at some point that speculated IFC has the potential to max around $1 due to the insanely high amount of actual IFC there will be once mining is finished. The theory was based on it being the penny of the cryptocurrency world because everyone could own a bunch of coins instead of fractions of other coin. If it even hits $0.05 I'll be a rich man


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Right now, are there any big exchanges accepting PTS? How about IFC?

Will they be supported in the future?

Also, how likely will LTC and BTC's prices hold?


----------



## rubicsphere

coinex.pw accepts IFC for LTC and BTC

As for the prices holding I think everyone wishes they knew the answer to that one.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Right now, are there any big exchanges accepting PTS?


Cryptsy, BTC38.


----------



## Shurr

how does one mine IFC?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> how does one mine IFC?


I use GUIminer for all my mining. There is a pool for IFC over at CoinEX.pw also


----------



## Shurr

how do I know if pts is running?

I followed this someone posted a few pages back:

Protoshares guide:

Download protoshares wallet from here: https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/1492-protoshares-pts-information/
Go to ptsweb.beeeeer.org and download the latest mining client
Extract in a folder somewhere, then edit the bat file and paste your wallet address and a number (which will correspond to the number of threads to use)
Run the bat file and happy mining!

put the wallet address in and set threads to 3 saved the bat file and ran the exe.


----------



## fragamemnon

You can check at:
http://ptsweb.beeeeer.org/user/yourwalletaddress

Whenever a new block is found, your stats for the old one show up there.


----------



## Faint

How do you guys configure cgminer to mine multiple/different coins? I've mine some LTC but now I also want to mine some FTC. When I try to mine FTC, cgminer starts mining LTC. Not sure how to specify which to mine in cgminer.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> How do you guys configure cgminer to mine multiple/different coins? I've mine some LTC but now I also want to mine some FTC. When I try to mine FTC, cgminer starts mining LTC. Not sure how to specify which to mine in cgminer.


Have different pools set up. When you want to switch, change to another pool for another coin.


----------



## Shurr

i am doing something wrong with pts mining and im not sure what.

Firstly, the wallet is not connecting to the pts server to update the block sources. Anyone have an idea why?


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> dat nvc pump and dump
> from 9$ to 29.5$ lol


I was just thinking the same lol nvc is sure taking off!


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> i am doing something wrong with pts mining and im not sure what.
> 
> Firstly, the wallet is not connecting to the pts server to update the block sources. Anyone have an idea why?


Make a shortcut to the protoshares wallet exe and add this flag:

-connect=168.63.12.227:80

It should connect and start downloading the blockchain after that. It may take awhile though.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> How do you guys configure cgminer to mine multiple/different coins? I've mine some LTC but now I also want to mine some FTC. When I try to mine FTC, cgminer starts mining LTC. Not sure how to specify which to mine in cgminer.


Why not use Guiminer? It's so easy to setup multiple pools and coins with Guiminer. For example I have my r9 290's setup to mine LTC, FTC, GLD, and IFC and it only take 5 seconds to switch between any one of those at a moments notice.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Why not use Guiminer? It's so easy to setup multiple pools and coins with Guiminer. For example I have my r9 290's setup to mine LTC, FTC, GLD, and IFC and it only take 5 seconds to switch between any one of those at a moments notice.


i tried to use GUIminer but it never started for me. I could try again and see what happens. I did try to use it earlier to mine FTC but it couldn't connect to the server. Will try again later tonight when I have the time.


----------



## AlDyer

Oh my god guys... Litecoin is going crazy! The price is going up and its doing it fast









Also what's the point of using the HP cloud? How fast does it mine?


----------



## cam51037

If anybody feels like helping me, I need some help with my 6970 mining. Here's what I posted on bitcointalk about it:

Quote:


> I'm looking for some help mining Litecoins with my 6950 (flashed to 6970)
> 
> I'm running it alongside my GTX 670 with a dummy plug. My GTX 670 is in the top slot closest to the CPU, and my 6950 is in the slot below it. I'm using NVIDIA drivers 327.23 and AMD drivers 13.11. Whenever I try to mine using CGMiner with this config:
> "D:\Users\XXXX\Downloads\guiminer-scrypt_win32_binaries_v0.04\cgminer\cgminer.exe" --scrypt -u XXXXX -p XXXXX -o stratum+tcp://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 --gpu-platform 1 -d 0 -w 256 -v 1 -I 18 --shaders 1536 -g 1 -l 1 --auto-fan --temp-target 75 --thread-concurrency 8000
> 
> CGMiner opens, and then gives me this message:
> 
> and then crashes a few seconds later with "CGMiner has stopped responding"
> 
> I've tried CGMiner and BFGMiner with basically the same settings and they both crash right off the bat. I'm currently using GUIMiner and it seems to work by using CGMiner (not sure what is going on, I tried using the bat guiminer generated for CGMiner, but it crashed too) but I would prefer CG or BFG because of their fan control, and then I don't need to use Sapphire Trixx or similar.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions about what I should try to do to fix this?


I take back what I said a few days ago about AMD/NVIDIA drivers working well together. It appears they don't. Weird, when I used a 7850 and 670 together it worked fine.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> i am doing something wrong with pts mining and im not sure what.
> 
> Firstly, the wallet is not connecting to the pts server to update the block sources. Anyone have an idea why?


Check this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/3460#post_21247259


----------



## jbmayes2000

Anyone got advice on those with LTC looking to cash out to USD? Does BTC-E currently have the best price for LTC/USD and LTC/BTC? And even then, if you cash LTC for USD the how the hell do you move that? Do you just LTC~USD then USD~BTC then BTC~USD?

I have my BTC at Gox so thats no problem but I'm trying to find the best way of getting my LTC to my bank as well.


----------



## QSS-5

does anyone know how to set up a miner on SSH connection? i am using a VPS with Ubuntu 13.04 32bit os. is there a possibility to connect with a desktop remote viewer?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Anyone got advice on those with LTC looking to cash out to USD? Does BTC-E currently have the best price for LTC/USD and LTC/BTC? And even then, if you cash LTC for USD the how the hell do you move that? Do you just LTC~USD then USD~BTC then BTC~USD?
> 
> I have my BTC at Gox so thats no problem but I'm trying to find the best way of getting my LTC to my bank as well.


BTC-e typically has the lowest exchange rates because of the _relative ease_ of moving non-digital currency out and to your bank account. They are the only exchange I use for alt currencies because they are typically the most well-known. I find their LTC/USD rates pretty good, and a lot of Litecoin traders go there.

I tend to find it easier to convert to BTC first then move that BTC to CoinBase and withdraw to USD. That's one of the best choices for people in the US.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> BTC-e typically has the lowest exchange rates because of the _relative ease_ of moving non-digital currency out and to your bank account. They are the only exchange I use for alt currencies because they are typically the most well-known. I find their LTC/USD rates pretty good, and a lot of Litecoin traders go there.


How do you move anything to your bank account from BTC-E?

And when it comes to BTC, why is Gox not good for US? It always has the highest $ rate and will go directly to your bank account.
Quote:


> I tend to find it easier to convert to BTC first then move that BTC to CoinBase and withdraw to USD. That's one of the best choices for people in the US.


But the BTC/LTC rate isn't as good as the LTC/USD rate..


----------



## Shurr

Anyone have a guide to mine PPC? is ppc worth it to mine? me and PTS arent getting along.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> How do you move anything to your bank account from BTC-E?
> 
> And when it comes to BTC, why is Gox not good for US? It always has the highest $ rate and will go directly to your bank account.


Sell your LTC to BTC. Then withdraw the BTC in the "funds" section to the deposit address that Coinbase provides you. Here's a detailed explanation on using Coinbase for depositing.

If you're selling in Euro, Mt. Gox is not bad at all. If you're selling in USD, you will not have your money for 1-3 months.

MtGox had an account in the US seized this year which was worth millions of dollars, and have been in an ongoing snafu to fix their compliance with US regulations.
Quote:


> But the BTC/LTC rate isn't as good as the LTC/USD rate..


I did the math and you do lose about 10 cents per LTC when going from LTC to BTC, then BTC to the dollar on the BTC-e site.

However, the exchange rate to USD from BTC won't matter much there since you'll be moving back to CoinBase to get your dollars and they have a different exchange rate. Usually, you can get more USD per BTC on coinbase than you can on BTC-e:

https://coinbase.com/charts


----------



## QSS-5

which trading service is good for GBP?


----------



## Shurr

So i got primecoin up and mining on a few cpus, but the wallet isnt updating. not making any connections to the primecoin network. Is there a solution to this?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What pool are you guys using for litecoins?
Maybe we could start a team and encourage other overclockes to join lol.

It would be like BONIC and FAH, except more selfish.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What pool are you guys using for litecoins?
> Maybe we could start a team and encourage other overclockes to join lol.
> 
> It would be like BONIC and FAH, except more selfish.


I joined mine-litecoin.com


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What pool are you guys using for litecoins?
> Maybe we could start a team and encourage other overclockes to join lol.
> 
> It would be like BONIC and FAH, except more selfish.


I joined liteguardian


----------



## Faster_is_better

Wow LTC... $16 lol

c'mon LTC follow BTC... skyrocket!

Now I need another GPU.. at least one more, maybe 2 if it holds this price or goes higher.









I'm on give-me-coins.com


----------



## ccRicers

LTC is sure on a roll lately...

Makes the profits more decent even for a single GPU system before difficulty rises.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Wow LTC... $16 lol
> 
> c'mon LTC follow BTC... skyrocket!
> 
> Now I need another GPU.. at least one more, maybe 2 if it holds this price or goes higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on give-me-coins.com


Don't stop there... I heat my entire house with mining rigs.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube*
> 
> Don't stop there... I heat my entire house with mining rigs.


I've been trying to convince the GF to do this but she is very sensitive to sounds while trying to sleep


----------



## ForceProjection

Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster here.







I am looking for info on mining, and whilst there is a plethora of data on the subject, there's many conflicting views that I'm hoping someone can straighten out for me. For the most part, I'm interested in Litecoin & some sort of cpu mining which can run concurrently for the two systems I have at my disposal. Both are reasonably good overclocker's, and likewise, I have a pair of decently oc'ing gpu's to use with them.

The faster of the pair is a water cooled 4.8 Ghz 3570k with a 7950 TF3 that pops off a 24/7 stable 1290/1740 oc. Unfortunately, the mobo lost it's pci-e slot during a UEFI reset, and I'm waiting on AsRock to complete the RMA at the moment.

The secondary is a 4.3 Ghz 1090T under water, that hits 3200+ NB with a decent FSB oc, & an unlocked 6950 @ 925/1500 on the factory HS.

My questions are:

1.) Which is the most efficient o/s for mining? I have at my disposal win 8.1 x64, win 7 x64, win 7 lite, XP x64, XP x86, and a bunch of Linux distro's. Both are currently dual booting, soooo... Additionally, I can slipstream a win x64 install if you think it will help.

2.) How much system memory does cpu mining need, & does it benefit at all from running very fast memory?

3.) Disk I/O speeds, any difference overall? I have several ssd's, a velociraptor, a sshd, and some plain Jane 7200/5400 rpm drives to use. What's the best/most efficient configuration?

4.) Which mining & pool is the best in your opinion for cpu (I'm aware of beeeeer being the best for Primecoin, but if there's any other type of cpu mining that's of greater viablity that can run concurrently with gpu mining...). Also what have you found is the best pool for Litecoin?

5.) Since I am down one mobo at the moment, can I run the 7950 simultaneously with the 6950, and should I run separate instances of the gpu miner program for each? Secondly, if so, how can I oc both cards independently? Never tried that before, so I'm a little in the dark on that.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________

6.) This is specifically directed at IvanLabrie. I've dl'd CgiMiner 2.11.4 as you recommended, along with the Catalyst 12.8 driver. My question is how it compares with Reaper? Although, I suspect that I already know the answer based on your earlier recommendation, I would just like confirmation if you don't mind.

Thanks for any help you guys can give, and have a great day!


----------



## kyrios2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What pool are you guys using for litecoins?
> Maybe we could start a team and encourage other overclockes to join lol.
> 
> It would be like BONIC and FAH, except more selfish.


i agree with this !


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm gonna fill my basement with GPUs. When my dad asks me to pay him the electricity, I'll ask him to pay me the heating (natural gas).

Here's a thought: The wprld is a better place without logs. (I'm not talking about fire wood).

Edit: So what's the best pool for mining litecoins right now? Let's all join one pool and see how much of the total pool hash power we can generate.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Try this in your line
> 
> --scrypt -I 13 -g 2 -w 384 --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> I get a constant 730 out of my 280x's (7970's)
> 
> Sorry for double post!!!


At what clocks?

with those settings im maxing out at ~660kh/s with 950/1800


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> At what clocks?
> 
> with those settings im maxing out at ~660kh/s with 950/1800


Try bumping your core clock up. I was getting 750+ @ 1080/1800. I always multiply my memory clock by 0.6 to get the core clocks for my 7970s and have always gotten good results.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Try bumping your core clock up. I was getting 750+ @ 1080/1800. I always multiply my memory clock by 0.6 to get the core clocks for my 7970s and have always gotten good results.


I was getting 760~ with 1085/1810 the other day, but then i tried running the "setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100" and it changed something that made that not work anymore
im maxed at 1035/1800 with about 725Kh/s now








I tried reinstalling the GPU driver, but i think i may need to reformat soon.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Wow LTC... $16 lol
> 
> c'mon LTC follow BTC... skyrocket!
> 
> Now I need another GPU.. at least one more, maybe 2 if it holds this price or goes higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on give-me-coins.com
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stop there... I heat my entire house with mining rigs.
Click to expand...

lol

Good thing its cold up here, I have my miner in my office room, I have to keep the window open to keep the room cool. For the amount of pc's I have folding/mining in this room, I would not need heating at all to keep this room too warm during winter.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> which trading service is good for GBP?


BitBargain sells Bitcoin and Litecoin for GBP

The Litecoin subreddit lists the following places and accepted currency for Litecoin buying.

BTC-E - BTC, USD, EUR
LitecoinLocal - USD, GBP, EUR...
Litetree - USD, EUR
FXBTC - BTC, CNY
Crypto-Trade - BTC, USD
CoinMKT - BTC, USD
Bit2C - BTC, NIS
BitBargain - GBP
Vircurex - BTC
Cryptsy - BTC
X-BT - BTC
Bter - BTC
Coins-E - BTC


----------



## cam51037

Alright guys, question time!

I have my 6950 in my system mining, connected to a dummy plug. Whenever I mine on it, Google Chrome lags badly even though my GTX 670 is powering it. I can play games on the GTX 670 fine, it pushes a solid 60fps in ARMA 2 while the 6950 is mining, but Google Chrome just dies when I start using it while mining.

Does this happen to any of you? Any suggestions on fixing it?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> At what clocks?
> 
> with those settings im maxing out at ~660kh/s with 950/1800


1030/1515. Works great


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Alright guys, question time!
> 
> I have my 6950 in my system mining, connected to a dummy plug. Whenever I mine on it, Google Chrome lags badly even though my GTX 670 is powering it. I can play games on the GTX 670 fine, it pushes a solid 60fps in ARMA 2 while the 6950 is mining, but Google Chrome just dies when I start using it while mining.
> 
> Does this happen to any of you? Any suggestions on fixing it?


I have two 6950s, I mine on one unless im playing an intense game like bf4. then i game with both, when i have one mining i can run games like lol with 60+fps just fine, however in firefox if i try to load charts/images i get bad lag. no idea why just sharing, so you arent alone


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> I have two 6950s, I mine on one unless im playing an intense game like bf4. then i game with both, when i have one mining i can run games like lol with 60+fps just fine, however in firefox if i try to load charts/images i get bad lag. no idea why just sharing, so you arent alone


Well I turned the Windows 7 theme to W7 Basic and that seemed to fix the problem completely. Weird problem, and I'd love to have my Aero back. :/


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What voltage? I can't keep mine steady, not even at 1100 voltage


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Alright guys, question time!
> 
> I have my 6950 in my system mining, connected to a dummy plug. Whenever I mine on it, Google Chrome lags badly even though my GTX 670 is powering it. I can play games on the GTX 670 fine, it pushes a solid 60fps in ARMA 2 while the 6950 is mining, but Google Chrome just dies when I start using it while mining.
> 
> Does this happen to any of you? Any suggestions on fixing it?


Chrome has some gpu rendering options that help with page loading, you can disable that feature, although Chrome may load pages slower after.
Here is a guide


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Alright guys, question time!
> 
> I have my 6950 in my system mining, connected to a dummy plug. Whenever I mine on it, Google Chrome lags badly even though my GTX 670 is powering it. I can play games on the GTX 670 fine, it pushes a solid 60fps in ARMA 2 while the 6950 is mining, but Google Chrome just dies when I start using it while mining.
> 
> Does this happen to any of you? Any suggestions on fixing it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I turned the Windows 7 theme to W7 Basic and that seemed to fix the problem completely. Weird problem, and I'd love to have my Aero back. :/


Disable hardware acceleration in everything...


----------



## PorkchopExpress

hey ive been mining litecoins with cuda miner for the last few days successfully but my amd 290 came inand ive been trying to get setup with it. can anyone give me a hand?

my progress so far is downloading guiminer-scrypt and cgminer. using ejpool. the the mining programs are showing a hash rate but the ejpool dashboard shows no progress.

ok just a progress update to show im trying and not expecting to be spoon fed lol.

i created a batch file

cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://www.ejpool.info:3333 -u porkchop.porkchop -p psswd --shaders #### --intensity 13 --worksize 256 -g 1

it works but my cgminer reads way higher then the ej dashboard kh/s


----------



## Millillion

Okay, so where and how is the best way to buy and sell Litecoins ATM?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> 1030/1515. Works great


Yeah, not so great at 420kh/s


----------



## ZombieJon

Haha, MCXNow suckers


----------



## Faint

Anybody know of a good FTC pool?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> hey ive been mining litecoins with cuda miner for the last few days successfully but my amd 290 came inand ive been trying to get setup with it. can anyone give me a hand?
> 
> my progress so far is downloading guiminer-scrypt and cgminer. using ejpool. the the mining programs are showing a hash rate but the ejpool dashboard shows no progress.
> 
> ok just a progress update to show im trying and not expecting to be spoon fed lol.
> 
> i created a batch file
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://www.ejpool.info:3333 -u porkchop.porkchop -p psswd --shaders #### --intensity 13 --worksize 256 -g 1
> 
> it works but my cgminer reads way higher then the ej dashboard kh/s


What does it say on [R] and [HW] in CGMiner? [R] stands for rejects and [HW] stands for hardware errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Okay, so where and how is the best way to buy and sell Litecoins ATM?


Buy BTC from a site that uses a payment method you have then transfer it to and exchange you want to use and exchange it to LTC and do the same to cash out.


----------



## Stuuut

Sorry double post


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Yeah, not so great at 420kh/s




Wonder why people get different results with same hardware?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for info on mining, and whilst there is a plethora of data on the subject, there's many conflicting views that I'm hoping someone can straighten out for me. For the most part, I'm interested in Litecoin & some sort of cpu mining which can run concurrently for the two systems I have at my disposal. Both are reasonably good overclocker's, and likewise, I have a pair of decently oc'ing gpu's to use with them.
> 
> The faster of the pair is a water cooled 4.8 Ghz 3570k with a 7950 TF3 that pops off a 24/7 stable 1290/1740 oc. Unfortunately, the mobo lost it's pci-e slot during a UEFI reset, and I'm waiting on AsRock to complete the RMA at the moment.
> 
> The secondary is a 4.3 Ghz 1090T under water, that hits 3200+ NB with a decent FSB oc, & an unlocked 6950 @ 925/1500 on the factory HS.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1.) Which is the most efficient o/s for mining? I have at my disposal win 8.1 x64, win 7 x64, win 7 lite, XP x64, XP x86, and a bunch of Linux distro's. Both are currently dual booting, soooo... Additionally, I can slipstream a win x64 install if you think it will help.
> 
> 2.) How much system memory does cpu mining need, & does it benefit at all from running very fast memomini g ?
> 
> 3.) Disk I/O speeds, any difference overall? I have several ssd's, a velociraptor, a sshd, and some plain Jane 7200/5400 rpm drives to use. What's the best/most efficient configuration?
> 
> 4.) Which mining & pool is the best in your opinion for cpu (I'm aware of beeeeer being the best for Primecoin, but if there's any other type of cpu mining that's of greater viablity that can run concurrently with gpu mining...). Also what have you found is the best pool for Litecoin?
> 
> 5.) Since I am down one mobo at the moment, can I run the 7950 simultaneously with the 6950, and should I run separate instances of the gpu miner program for each? Secondly, if so, how can I oc both cards independently? Never tried that before, so I'm a little in the dark on that.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 6.) This is specifically directed at IvanLabrie. I've dl'd CgiMiner 2.11.4 as you recommended, along with the Catalyst 12.8 driver. My question is how it compares with Reaper? Although, I suspect that I already know the answer based on your earlier recommendation, I would just like confirmation if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys can give, and have a great day!


1) if youre cpu mining then use the 3570k and use take manager to only allow the program 3 threads so cgminer can operate in the background. Make sure to watch you cpu temp as these miners are like running prime95.

2)I know gpu mining doesn't and I m 95% sure cpu mining doesn't either.

3)this has virtually no effect at all except for when you're syncing your wallet. Use the most power efficient drive you can like a laptop drive is fine.

4)I use give-me-coins.com for ltc mining and beeeeer.org for cpu. I haven't tried mining the other cpu only coins but I know prime is pretty stable so ill stick with that.

5) yes you can run both card since the accept the same driver. You won't be able to CF of course but just use trixx to overclock them separately. Msi afterburner won't work for this.

6) I've never used it before since everyone said cgminer was more stable.

Edit 1) There are a few linux distros that are dedicated for mining and hash very well, but I do not think you get voltage manipulation. I havnt heard a lot about win 8.1 but I know 8 was working just fine. Win 7 is also just fine but I think xp is a no go.


----------



## fragamemnon

*LTC config for R9 290:*
On a reference cooled Powercolor R9 290 I came up with this as a "quiet" set up that allows me to sleep (55% max fan speed).








And it does an average of ~720KH/s w/o downtime, while feeding three displays, although in 2D mode.


_Please note that in this image I started mining (02:13am) with the fan capped at 55% and when I woke up (about 7hrs prior to taking the screenshot) I allowed max fan speed to go up to 66%. Average GPU clock speed is about 941MHz with the current fan profile._

Here's what the batch file looks like:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://europe.mine-litecoin.com --gpu-platform 1 -I 19 --thread-concurrency 23552

The --gpu-platform 1 tag is necessary because I also have a GTX 680 set up in the rig. Various work unit sizes weren't really to a huge benefit as well at these settings. Same goes for lookup gaps.

GPU configuration:
vCore offset: -44mV [may actually go for less, was too tired last night]
GPU clock: 975MHz /effectively about ~885MHz after throttling @ 55% fan/
Mem clock: 1250MHz
Power limit: doesn't matter
Max fan: 55% for reasons stated above. About 65% fan should be able to keep the GPU @ 975MHz in an ambient temp of ~15oC.

That's what I came up with after about two hours of reading and fiddling.
So I figured I'd share with you guys.









Any insight? (Keep in mind I'm on reference cooling and that my head is ~1.2 meters away from the open case at night.)

Btw, an intensity factor of 20 is utterly unstable on my card, with this cooler at least.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> *LTC config for R9 290:*
> On a reference cooled Powercolor R9 290 I came up with this as a "quiet" set up that allows me to sleep (55% max fan speed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it does an average of ~720KH/s w/o downtime, while feeding three displays, although in 2D mode.
> 
> 
> Please note that in this image I started mining (02:13am) with the fan capped at 55% and when I woke up (about 7hrs prior to taking the screenshot) I allowed max fan speed to go up to 66%. Average GPU clock speed is about 941MHz with the current fan profile.
> 
> Here's what the batch file looks like:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://europe.mine-litecoin.com --gpu-platform 1 -I 19 --thread-concurrency 23552
> 
> The --gpu-platform 1 tag is necessary because I also have a GTX 680 set up in the rig.
> 
> GPU configuration:
> vCore offset: -44mV [may actually go for less, was too tired last night]
> GPU clock: 975MHz /effectively about ~885MHz after throttling @ 55% fan/
> Mem clock: 1250MHz
> Power limit: doesn't matter
> Max fan: 55% for reasons stated above. About 65% fan should be able to keep the GPU @ 975MHz in an ambient temp of ~15oC.
> 
> That's what I came up with after about two hours of reading and fiddling.
> So I figured I'd share with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any insight? (Keep in mind I'm on reference cooling and that my head is ~1.2 meters away from the open case at night.)
> 
> Btw, an intensity factor of 20 is utterly unstable on my card, with this cooler at least.


I'd recommend buying an aftermarket cooler for that 290 when they come out. Give you some peace and quiet. 

But I'd also thought I'd share in this thread that Litecoin is extremely profitable right now. (duh!) I'm making around $20/day after power costs with 1.5MH/s of power.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd recommend buying an aftermarket cooler for that 290 when they come out. Give you some peace and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd also thought I'd share in this thread that Litecoin is extremely profitable right now. (duh!) I'm making around $20/day after power costs with 1.5MH/s of power.


I will slap a waterblock onto it the very moment I scrape some cash.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Wow, I wrish I ordered my GPUs earlier. I could be making $40 a day right now damn it.


----------



## jbmayes2000

What version of CGminer are you guys using now and what drivers?


----------



## barkinos98

Guys since the best thing i can do atm is to get BTC at a higher price than mtgox (BTCTurk) i was planning to get some BTC and convert it to LTC...
Yay or nay?>


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Wow, I wrish I ordered my GPUs earlier. I could be making $40 a day right now damn it.


You're telling me. First big payout has to pay for the cloud instances *and* a new windshield for the car. Got a gigantic crack going through it over the weekend. :\


----------



## ccRicers

Hold your LTC guys, it's making a mad climb past $25. Really need to make a dedicated mining computer now... the most profitable miner in my pool is making over 6 G's a month (hope you can manage 14 Mh/s)


----------



## barkinos98

CRAP
over $25? just damn...
this last weekend it was $10


----------



## Stuuut

I'm regretting not buying more LTC now







but making a profit so happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## ccRicers

Anyone know if there's a way you can monitor GPU temps and fan speeds from a remote machine? Other than using Windows' remote desktop access.. I feel it would be possible and very useful for cgminer to push that info online every once in a while and be accessible with an API.


----------



## chronicfx

Ltc is soaring. Can someone help me get set up tonight? Maybe 9est? Need to know what to download and how to set up a wallet and what pool for litecoin. Help would definitely be appreciated! I have 4x7970 i would like to get mining, i am unsure about the temps i will get with the windows open during the window.
The 7990 is on water but the other two gpus are reference and on air without risers or spacing. Luckily it will be single digits tonight


----------



## Shurr

Whats a good Primecoin Pool?

I connected to the beeeeer.org primecoin pool, been mmining on 7threads of 2different cpus for over 24hrs and no deposisits in my primecoin wallet. Is this normal?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Whats a good Primecoin Pool?


ivanlabrie and I are using the b(e^5)r pool.

http://www.beeeeer.org/


----------



## chronicfx

What about litecoin?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Ltc is soaring. Can someone help me get set up tonight? Maybe 9est? Need to know what to download and how to set up a wallet and what pool for litecoin. Help would definitely be appreciated! I have 4x7970 i would like to get mining, i am unsure about the temps i will get with the windows open during the window.
> The 7990 is on water but the other two gpus are reference and on air without risers or spacing. Luckily it will be single digits tonight


Check out the link in my signature, it will help you get started easily









Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Can i get someone for like 10 mins to help me set a litecoin mining thing up?
There isnt enough instructions (like android forums) so unless you know everything its hard.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Can i get someone for like 10 mins to help me set a litecoin mining thing up?
> There isnt enough instructions (like android forums) so unless you know everything its hard.


Check the link in my sig









Jeffinslaw


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Check the link in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks i will look tonight +rep


----------



## kyismaster

on low settings, great background mining though.


----------



## MrDucktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So about 20 cent per KWh.
> About 400KWh or power.
> About 900KH/s.
> 
> http://ltc.itslightness.com/
> According to this, you make 170 USD every month, pay $60 USD for power, net profit of $110 a month. Not bad.


What pool should I use? I live in Spain if that matters


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> What pool should I use? I live in Spain if that matters


i'm on give-me-coins
Pretty good also has a nice irc chat with friendly people


----------



## kyismaster

^_^ very accurate.


----------



## Stuuut

When will non ref 290x arrive im waiting on thoes for a new gpu.... -.-
Could use one now for mining


----------



## kyismaster

yeap, 7870, 7850 duo queue.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

kyismaster, what driver? Which version of CG miner? What settings? My 7850 is having a hard time to 300, my 7870 is barely doing 290.

I'm using 13.8 beta2 with GUI Miner. My settings are the defualts for high intensity in GUI Miner.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> kyismaster, what driver? Which version of CG miner? What settings? My 7850 is having a hard time to 300, my 7870 is barely doing 290.
> 
> I'm using 13.8 beta2 with GUI Miner. My settings are the defualts for high intensity in GUI Miner.


13.5 ( yes i havent updated in forever) stock clocks, cgminer 3.7.2, tc 8192 w256 look up gap 2 i 13 g 1

for the 7870

tc 16000 or 15xxx ( i dont remember ) i18-19 g 1 w256 , memclock 1375 core clock 925 ( 10% chance of gpu crashing if your running anything else they will put load on the gpu though )

same drivers 13.5 cgminer 3.7.2

skype me at kyismaster if you want the full scrypts,

also remember to add the --scrypt tag lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 13.5 ( yes i havent updated in forever) stock clocks, cgminer 3.7.2, tc 8192 w256 look up gap 2 i 13 g 1
> 
> for the 7870
> 
> tc 16000 or 15xxx ( i dont remember ) i18-19 g 1 w256 , memclock 1375 core clock 925 ( 10% chance of gpu crashing if your running anything else they will put load on the gpu though )
> 
> same drivers 13.5 cgminer 3.7.2
> 
> skype me at kyismaster if you want the full scrypts,
> 
> also remember to add the --scrypt tag lol


Thanks a lot. I'll download run it with CG first, if that doesn't help I'll get some old drivers.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What does the Flag HW stand for? Hardware errors? If so my 7850 (powers desktop) is giving my 50% errors. 7870 is doing fine though.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What does the Flag HW stand for? Hardware errors? If so my 7850 (powers desktop) is giving my 50% errors. 7870 is doing fine though.


err thats odd.


----------



## Blameless

Earlier today someone stole over 3,000 dollars out of my MtGox account by converting it to BTC and withdrawing it to an address I've never seen. Did a thorough check of my security and network, found no problems; all of my local wallets/backups are intact and no accounts anywhere else have been breached, so I'm forced to assume the issue is on their end. Contacted Gox support, but haven't heard back from them yet, and I'm not optimistic on my chances of getting any real help.

Completely absurd that I have to jump through hoops to withdraw cash from my own account, but someone from an IP I've never used can log in, make a trade I'd never make, then withdraw several BTC in the span of 45 seconds.

I was in the process of moving from Gox to other exchanges, and this latest incident just goes to show shoddy Gox has become, especially in light of the fact they no longer hold an effective monopoly.

Will keep you guys updated. In the mean time double check your MtGoX accounts (if you have one) and ensure nothing is amiss.


----------



## ccRicers

So what does the look-up gap setting do in cgminer? I haven't set it to a custom value.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Earlier today someone stole over 3,000 dollars out of my MtGox account by converting it to BTC and withdrawing it to an address I've never seen. Did a thorough check of my security and network, found no problems; all of my local wallets/backups are intact and no accounts anywhere else have been breached, so I'm forced to assume the issue is on their end. Contacted Gox support, but haven't heard back from them yet, and I'm not optimistic on my chances of getting any real help.
> 
> Completely absurd that I have to jump through hoops to withdraw cash from my own account, but someone from an IP I've never used can log in, make a trade I'd never make, then withdraw several BTC in the span of 45 seconds.
> 
> I was in the process of moving from Gox to other exchanges, and this latest incident just goes to show shoddy Gox has become, especially in light of the fact they no longer hold an effective monopoly.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated. In the mean time double check your MtGoX accounts (if you have one) and ensure nothing is amiss.


Luckily I use random pws for everything, so even if they stole my mtgox acc they would get nothing. (no funds there lol)
Thanks for the heads up and sorry to hear that man...hope they can give you the $ back.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Luckily I use random pws for everything, so even if they stole my mtgox acc they would get nothing. (no funds there lol)


Yeah, I don't use the same password for anything with any money attached to it either, but somehow my Gox account was compromised, and not so much as a red flag was raised at Gox.

The only reason the money was able to be stolen was because it was cash sitting in my Gox account waiting to buy BTC in case the price dropped below the point I last sold it, while I looked for a way to get it in to a bank account without having to spend eighty dollars in fees now that Dwolla no longer works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up and sorry to hear that man...hope they can give you the $ back.


Yeah, I hope so too. Losing 3k isn't the end of the world, but it's not exactly what I'd consider pocket change either.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, I don't use the same password for anything with any money attached to it either, but somehow my Gox account was compromised, and not so much as a red flag was raised at Gox.
> 
> The only reason the money was able to be stolen was because it was cash sitting in my Gox account waiting to buy BTC in case the price dropped below the point I last sold it, while I looked for a way to get it in to a bank account without having to spend eighty dollars in fees now that Dwolla no longer works.
> Yeah, I hope so too. Losing 3k isn't the end of the world, but it's not exactly what I'd consider pocket change either.


Good luck on your future trades. It's good that you didn't put your whole savings in there. No matter how you lose in the trading world, it should be just enough to sting, but not devastate.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

With CG 3.7.2 I'm getting 280 on 7850 (same as before), and 360 on my 7870 (from 280).

The problem is Liteguardian is showing that I'm only getting 280KH/s, and it seems CG Miner only lets me mine on the difficulty it set, the difficulty I set at the pool does not affect CG Miner.

Edit: LiteGuardian now shows 475KH. Unreliable read out is unreliable.

Edit 2: What is going on with Lite prices? I need my GPUs and PSUs and I need them now


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Earlier today someone stole over 3,000 dollars out of my MtGox account by converting it to BTC and withdrawing it to an address I've never seen. Did a thorough check of my security and network, found no problems; all of my local wallets/backups are intact and no accounts anywhere else have been breached, so I'm forced to assume the issue is on their end. Contacted Gox support, but haven't heard back from them yet, and I'm not optimistic on my chances of getting any real help.
> 
> Completely absurd that I have to jump through hoops to withdraw cash from my own account, but someone from an IP I've never used can log in, make a trade I'd never make, then withdraw several BTC in the span of 45 seconds.
> 
> I was in the process of moving from Gox to other exchanges, and this latest incident just goes to show shoddy Gox has become, especially in light of the fact they no longer hold an effective monopoly.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated. In the mean time double check your MtGoX accounts (if you have one) and ensure nothing is amiss.


i have a yubi-key linked to my account so its near impossible to log into my account without it. so unless this is a backside attack, then i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## t0rx

Man people keep getting goxed it sucks to here.. Guys.. If your on windows use something to encrypt the text your type like "keyscrambler". Use something like lastpass and generate long 55-100 character passwords and then actually use lastpass or another pw manager so you dont enter you passwords over and over again on your terminal. Use 2factor Authentication! Be diligent and dont do your bitcoin stuff on your regular pc.. just buy a cheap netbook and do all your btc "transactions" on that and keep it whistle clean! The phone is not your friend, if your rocking some random rom on a rooted droid or a jailbroken iphone with a bunch of side stepped apps i suggest you not bitcoin on your phone!

http://www.qfxsoftware.com/
https://lastpass.com/
https://www.mtgox.com/press_release_20120605.html

t0rx


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So what does the look-up gap setting do in cgminer? I haven't set it to a custom value.


Lookup gap refers to modification of TMTO for scrypt (time memory tradeoff)

Increasing lookup gap to 4 makes the algorithm only store every fourth value in the salsa20 scratchpad, while 2 is every other item

Non-stored items are regenerated on the fly

The default of 2 is fastest for GPUs, so no real reason to muck with it


----------



## selk22

Just hoped onto the LTC mining party!!! lol getting 700k/h average on give-me-coins with a stable working desktop! I am mining as I type







I really like that site also


----------



## chronicfx

When I open my litecoin-qt wallet it says failed to read block and closes. What should I do?


----------



## QSS-5

dem LCT


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> dem LCT


Kind of sad that I sold my "mini stash" of LTC at 0.034 but I'm still mining them, mining about 1 a day, so I didn't miss out on a lot (I hope)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> When I open my litecoin-qt wallet it says failed to read block and closes. What should I do?


First time opening it? Try reinstall? Make sure you back up your wallet though.

Btw, I switched back to GUI miner. The CG 3.7.2 gives me too much HW errors for no apparent reason, and the hash rate was not as good.

Right now I have my 7850 (1300mem) running at 280KH/s and 7870 (1450mem) at 340KH/s, 7850 powering desktop. Not too bad eh?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> First time opening it? Try reinstall? Make sure you back up your wallet though.
> 
> Btw, I switched back to GUI miner. The CG 3.7.2 gives me too much HW errors for no apparent reason, and the hash rate was not as good.
> 
> Right now I have my 7850 (1300mem) running at 280KH/s and 7870 (1450mem) at 340KH/s, 7850 powering desktop. Not too bad eh?


I mined for like one night two months ago.. I think thats what is screwing it up. I deleted everything and tried a re-download, but it still fails


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I mined for like one night two months ago.. I think thats what is screwing it up. I deleted everything and tried a re-download, but it still fails


Go here: C:\Users\TheLAWNoob\AppData\Roaming\Litecoin\blocks Delete everything in there and try again.


----------



## Zen00

Do we have a OC pool anywhere for Litecoin?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i have a yubi-key linked to my account so its near impossible to log into my account without it. so unless this is a backside attack, then i dont know what to tell you.


I'm convinced that any breach was on MtGox's end. At the very least, when a Chinese IP is used to access and withdraw funds from an account that had, in every other instance (over a period of over two years) only been accessed from US IPs that could be linked to the physical address of the account holder, red flags should have immediately gone up. Looking around the web, I can see a definite pattern of thefts from Gox accounts by Chinese IPs, yet these same IP ranges are allowed to log into accounts held by members residing elsewhere, who would have no reason to be using such an IP or proxy.

I cannot say for certain whether a second method of authentication would have prevented my account from being compromised or not, but I feel that MtGox has, at the very least, clearly been negligent with regard to basic security measures, or, at worst, has employees with access to confidential information who are actively stealing funds, or who are in collusion with those who are.


----------



## QSS-5

i am getting a 7850 can it mine while i use my 560ti as display output and do i need to install drivers for the 7850?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Do we have a OC pool anywhere for Litecoin?


i like the idea of that


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm convinced that any breach was on MtGox's end. At the very least, when a Chinese IP is used to access and withdraw funds from an account that had, in every other instance over a period of only been accessed from US IPs that could be linked to the physical address of the account holder, red flags should have immediately gone up. Looking around the web, I can see a definite pattern of thefts from Gox accounts by Chinese IPs, yet these same IP ranges are allowed to log into accounts held by members residing elsewhere, who would have no reason to be using such an IP or proxy.
> 
> I cannot say for certain whether a second method of authentication would have prevented my account from being compromised or not, but I feel that MtGox has, at the very least, clearly been negligent with regard to basic security measures, or, at worst, has employees with access to confidential information who are actively stealing funds, or who are in collusion with those who are.


I know i never post here, but I do tend to lurk & follow, always on the going back and forth as to if I should get down with the cuda client with my 3 titans & 3930k. Theft is one of my biggest concerns. Seems like it's been on the rise lately, & with no regulation theft is/can be easily committed without threat of prosecution. Seems now that the Chinese Government is heavily interested/vested in crypto, things like this may start happening more & more. It seems weekly that my web news app has a bitcoin theft story in it. Hell, the hosts of the wallets them selves could easily clean house and simply say "idk!" though, it would quickly place them on the black list.


----------



## barkinos98

Ughh updating them blocks is taking too long...
after a 7 hour sleep its still 15w behind :/


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ughh updating them blocks is taking too long...
> after a 7 hour sleep its still 15w behind :/


You doing the bitcoin wallet or the litecoin one? Takes a little longer for the bitcoin one.

really not concerned about theft, just keep your stuff off-line when not trading.


----------



## kyismaster

this cold is doing wonders for my room and miners.

8c ambient


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know i never post here, but I do tend to lurk & follow, always on the going back and forth as to if I should get down with the cuda client with my 3 titans & 3930k. Theft is one of my biggest concerns. Seems like it's been on the rise lately, & with no regulation theft is/can be easily committed without threat of prosecution. Seems now that the Chinese Government is heavily interested/vested in crypto, things like this may start happening more & more. It seems weekly that my web news app has a bitcoin theft story in it. Hell, the hosts of the wallets them selves could easily clean house and simply say "idk!" though, it would quickly place them on the black list.


Yeah, despite cryptos themselves being quite secure, we still have to rely on often dubious exchanges to convert funds to other currencies, at least if we want to do so in any volume with any reliability.

However, there is regulation already. Most of the same rules that apply to similar services for fiat currency are supposed to apply to these exchanges. Legal process and procedure certainly lags behind the economic and technological innovations of our times though.

For the immediate future it will probably remain a case of trader beware, and the only thing I can really recommend is to make sure security is tight on your end, to stay away from disreputable exchanges (like MtGox) all together, and to carefully read the terms of the others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> really not concerned about theft, just keep your stuff off-line when not trading.


I normally do.

In my case, the majority of what I had on Gox was there for less than 24 hours before they were lifted, and wouldn't have been there at all if Gox had ever informed me that they had canceled my preferred withdrawal method. I had no intention of leaving anything significant in the account for longer than it was going to take me to setup another way to remove it. I checked all back emails, and Gox never once contacted me about anything other than transactions, and I never disabled any notifications.

Anyway, quick in and out trading isn't even possible on GoX. There are multitudes of delays in both depositing and withdrawing funds, and it can be extremely difficult to trade effectively without access to limit orders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0rx*
> 
> Man people keep getting goxed it sucks to here.. Guys.. If your on windows use something to encrypt the text your type like "keyscrambler". Use something like lastpass and generate long 55-100 character passwords and then actually use lastpass or an other pw manager so you dont enter you passwords over and over again on your terminal. Use 2factor Authentication! Be diligent and dont do your bitcoin stuff on your regular pc.. just buy a cheap netbook and do all your btc "transactions" on that and keep it whistle clean! The phone is not your friend, if your rocking some random rom on a rooted droid or a jailbroken iphone with a bunch of side stepped apps i suggest you not bitcoin on your phone!


All good advice in general, however, the only thing here I was lacking was two factor authentication, which should not be necessary. The methods Gox offered were not made know to me until I logged into my account to get an deposit address, and of the three choices none were appealing. The Ubikey was a physical object that would have to have been sent to me that I would not have been comfortable keeping track of; the first software authenticator was Google, which I am trying to avoid; and the final option cost 50 dollars. I should not need to spend 50 dollars to expect some modicum of security. And I don't even have a smartphone, so I'm sure not using Gox on my phone.

Like I said, I'm fairly convinced the security breach was on their end, not mine. I'm inclined to think that someone with access to my information at Gox is poking around for accounts without two-factor authentication and dumping funds into a personal stash, leaving Gox with plausible denyability when it comes to questions of security. Their terms of service agreement absolves them from all responsibility for anything but the most blatant issues.

In the end MtGox sets up all these hoops and hurdles to ensure who I am when I am trading there, yet they offer exactly nothing in return. It's like it's all for show, so they can present themselves as a responsible legitimate business, then they ignore their responsibilities to protect my money while it's in their possession. I get better, more rational, security treatment from the Russian mob over at BTC-e. Hell, when I log in from a new location, which doesn't even have to be China, they even ask me a security question.

I did make one critical mistake. I allowed myself to use Gox. When I registered, they were the only significant exchange, so I accepted the flaws and inherent risks. The second that changed, the second other options were viable, I should have have written Gox off forever; the warning signs were there, but I ignored them because Gox had advantageous prices.

MtGox got back to me with some prepared statement of nonsense, with a pile of suggestions that I had already implemented at the time of the theft, and encouraging me to notify the police. Yeah, like the police are going to be able to go after anyone in China, if they even cared, or even knew what any of this was about. What a farce. I don't really even care about going after whoever it has that has my money now (assuming it's not someone related to Gox); they had no contract with me, no responsibility to respect my property. It's Gox who had that responsibility and Gox who violated my trust.

Instead, I contacted a legal firm I am familiar with, and we a going to do our best to start a class action against MtGox (or rather I will join one already in the initial stages). Despite Gox's attempts to absolve themselves from any responsibility for security, we feel there may be a way to demonstrate that they have been negligent. Certainly, there are enough stories similar to mine to raise serious red flags, and garner enough support to press legal action. It's probably going to cost me a lot more than what I lost, but it will cost Gox even more (financially and otherwise), maybe enough to force them to consider real security, and some form of reimbursement for damages when that security fails.


----------



## skupples

so... nub question inc... Is it worth it to cuda mine these day's? Would be using 3x titans, and a 3930k.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so... nub question inc... Is it worth it to cuda mine these day's? Would be using 3x titans, and a 3930k.


At this price, yes

Use cudaminer

I think the titans get like 300 KH/s


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube*
> 
> At this price, yes
> 
> Use cudaminer
> 
> I think the titans get like 300 KH/s


It's crazy really. Open the news paper, front page. BIT COIN 1,000$ PEAK! NOW ACCEPTED IN MAJOR CITIES ACROSS THE US!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so... nub question inc... Is it worth it to cuda mine these day's? Would be using 3x titans, and a 3930k.


Bitcoins directly? No.

Litecoins (which you can then convert to BTC if you wish), yes.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube*
> 
> At this price, yes
> 
> Use cudaminer
> 
> I think the titans get like 300 KH/s


That's not bad, until you compare it to a 6970 that gets 500kH/s+


----------



## Faster_is_better

LTC at $40+... what will tomorrow bring? $60+, more? lol

This is ridiculous. (in the best possible way ever)









GET YOUR GPU'S GOING, I expect difficulty will start climbing at a good pace with this sort of backing.


----------



## skupples

Too complicated for me. Would like to, but too lazy to get my tri-titans going.
now then, tell me i'm capable of farming 100$+ a day and i'll get real unlazy real fast.


----------



## chronicfx

I reinstalled my wallet and started mining again last night and have made a .5 litecoin so far into a new account number. While i was doing this i found my old wallet.dat in an old system image from before i removed the mining software in the first place. It has stray litecoin or two. How do i add this back into my new wallet?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I reinstalled my wallet and started mining again last night and have made a .5 litecoin so far into a new account number. While i was doing this i found my old wallet.dat in an old system image from before i removed the mining software in the first place. It has stray litecoin or two. How do i add this back into my new wallet?


easy,just send the LTC's to the new wallet adress lolz.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> easy,just send the LTC's to the new wallet adress lolz.


Kinda new to this and never wrote it down. How would i find my old address from the dat file? I was kind if hoping there was a drag to this folder and drop solution?


----------



## chronicfx

Found it under my transaction history. I will figure out how to transfer it later.


----------



## GoLDii3

LTC is going down,today in the afternoon was 47$ now 36$...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Too complicated for me. Would like to, but too lazy to get my tri-titans going.
> now then, tell me i'm capable of farming 100$+ a day and i'll get real unlazy real fast.


100 a day no.

900kh/s combined gets you 990 dollars a month. if you aren't happy with that, i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> LTC is going down,today in the afternoon was 47$ now 36$...


keep calm, fold on.

it is going to rebound.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 100 a day no.
> 
> 900kh/s combined gets you 990 dollars a month. if you aren't happy with that, i dont know what to tell you.


is that a 24/7 figure? I would likely only fold 12 hours a day for the foreseeable future, as my backup rig isn't quite capable of what I demand out of gaming.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> is that a 24/7 figure? I would likely only fold 12 hours a day for the foreseeable future, as my backup rig isn't quite capable of what I demand out of gaming.


yes 24/7

take half that and that will be your 12 hour figure


----------



## Shurr

I have 3 sets of farming rigs coming, OBV I dont want to buy 3 copies of windows. Whats a good OS to use?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> I have 3 sets of farming rigs coming, OBV I dont want to buy 3 copies of windows. Whats a good OS to use?


Try using Ubuntu with a flash drive, it works quite well I've heard. Install CGMiner or BFGMiner and AMD drivers, and you should be good to go. That way you don't need to pay for an OS or a hard drive.


----------



## cam51037

Thought I'd share a little story with you guys of how I lost and then found the password to my encrypted Litecoin wallet, containing around $830.

I mined a couple weeks back in the summer and accumulated around 18 LTC. I also password encrypted my wallet.dat file, I didn't want it to be stolen. I kept mining and it worked great, the plan was to save the LTC until their price went up, and then sell them.

Well when I wanted to sell them, I couldn't remember the password I used to encrypt the file, now the wallet contained around $350 worth of coins up from the $40 it was worth in the summer.

Anyway, earlier today I set up a brute forcing password cracker somebody wrote in Ruby to try and find wallet passwords, and it found mine in about 20 seconds. I was extremely happy, and now I'm sitting quite a bit richer. I'm planning to spend the money I found on some watercooling gear. Or 2x R9 290's.... Hmm... 

But if any of you lost your password for your wallet as well I can guide you through how I found mine, and hopefully you can find yours as well. You just need to have a rough idea of what your password was, and then the program will do it's work.


----------



## canis1

Need help configuring Litecoin Miner

Using guiminer-scrypt alpha
I have a AMD Xenon R9 290 Card (I was told this would get 2GH/s)
I am only producing about 700kH/s.

What parameters should I use for the guiminer for solo mining to get highest hashrate?

Thanks.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canis1*
> 
> Need help configuring Litecoin Miner
> 
> Using guiminer-scrypt alpha
> I have a AMD Xenon R9 290 Card (I was told this would get 2GH/s)
> I am only producing about 700kH/s.
> 
> What parameters should I use for the guiminer for solo mining to get highest hashrate?
> 
> Thanks.


Take a look at this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290x-mining-performance

It has some configurations for 290X's as well as 290's that should help you out.

Also, do you know if you can unlock your 290 to a 290X?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Thought I'd share a little story with you guys of how I lost and then found the password to my encrypted Litecoin wallet, containing around $830.
> 
> I mined a couple weeks back in the summer and accumulated around 18 LTC. I also password encrypted my wallet.dat file, I didn't want it to be stolen. I kept mining and it worked great, the plan was to save the LTC until their price went up, and then sell them.
> 
> Well when I wanted to sell them, I couldn't remember the password I used to encrypt the file, now the wallet contained around $350 worth of coins up from the $40 it was worth in the summer.
> 
> Anyway, earlier today I set up a brute forcing password cracker somebody wrote in Ruby to try and find wallet passwords, and it found mine in about 20 seconds. I was extremely happy, and now I'm sitting quite a bit richer. I'm planning to spend the money I found on some watercooling gear. Or 2x R9 290's.... Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if any of you lost your password for your wallet as well I can guide you through how I found mine, and hopefully you can find yours as well. You just need to have a rough idea of what your password was, and then the program will do it's work.


Send me a pm with instructions please, a friend had a similar problem.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Do you have to use powered PCI e riser cables, or can you get away with non-powered?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Send me a pm with instructions please, a friend had a similar problem.


Pm sent!


----------



## Shurr

can you use guiminer with ubuntu?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> can you use guiminer with ubuntu?


Sure thing, download linux binaries and compile it yourself...or use a built one (I prefer the former)


----------



## Rakin

Slightly off-topic: Is it normal for a HD7970 Vapor-X mining LTC at 1040/1500MHz to reach 79C on the core and 99C on VRM 1? Also I was thinking of watercooling this for the long term, what vrm sinks do I use?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakin*
> 
> Slightly off-topic: Is it normal for a HD7970 Vapor-X mining LTC at 1040/1500MHz to reach 79C on the core and 99C on VRM 1? Also I was thinking of watercooling this for the long term, what vrm sinks do I use?


Yup that's what I get on one of mine. Vrm should be safe up to 115C; get's ugly if you are maxing with temps and pushing a ton of voltage through them.


----------



## Playapplepie

I watched the beginner's tutorial, but the Bitcoin Wallet link in his description links to a page where it shows it is available only for Android. Is there a PC version somewhere?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I'd love to do this but it just seems waaaaaaaaaaay over my head


----------



## canis1

I'm not sure. Looks like everyone gets the same level of performance from 700kh/s to 850kh/s.
I thought this gpu was capable of GH/s speeds. I guess its not possible to produce that kind of hash rate.


----------



## ccRicers

At current difficulty rates, speeds at the order of Mh/s or hundreds of Kh/s are still profitable enough to mine at (for scrypt coins anyway). Just as long as you are part of a pool. Mining solo requires patience and sheer luck to wait for a payout.


----------



## LuckyX2

Hey guys, check this out:



The 290x has 51% more cryptographic bandwidth and 76% better SHA2-256 performance compared to the 280x. But yet the 290x is only seeing about 20% better performance over the 280x in Litecoin mining (900 vs 750kh/s).

Theoretically there should be more performance left in the 290/290x. How to extract that, I don't know, but it's an interesting thought.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Hey guys, check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> The 290x has 51% more cryptographic bandwidth and 76% better SHA2-256 performance compared to the 280x. But yet the 290x is only seeing about 20% better performance over the 280x in Litecoin mining (900 vs 750kh/s).
> 
> Theoretically there should be more performance left in the 290/290x. How to extract that, I don't know, but it's an interesting thought.


Interesting indeed...current SDK and drivers are lacking compared to older drivers at least for the 7970. PRoblem is 12.8 and sdk 2.7 don't support an r9 280x or 290.
Someone should kick that ckolivas guy in the nuts, no gpu support...beeyetch.


----------



## Deadboy90

So my buddy is having problems getting started with litecoin mining. She is getting this error and I can figure it out.


----------



## skupples

Those titan numbers are depressing. Wish their was a better tool for cuda. pulling 400W per GPU with low yield = no thx.


----------



## noobyonekenobi

Is is safe to start litecoin mining now?( I'm so newby about this im sorry) and How can you sell litecoins without using Bitstamp and others that requires verified account ,i only have paypal account. Your answer will surely help me to start. Thanks!

Edit: And what do you think about R9 270(not X) is it good for mining? Is it ok to pair it with my lga1155 Pentuim dual core?


----------



## Faint

Quick question, when it comes time to sell, where do you guys go and how do you get it to your bank account?


----------



## Siigari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Quick question, when it comes time to sell, where do you guys go and how do you get it to your bank account?


BTC-e to Bitcoin, then sell Bitcoin. Cash out.


----------



## jdc122

anyone got any arguments against this as a mining pc?



will be running 2x7950's and a 6970 on top of that 7990


----------



## barkinos98

I cant mine, cant trade what good is this to me


----------



## AlDyer

Why can't you trade or mine?


----------



## fragamemnon

Because he's a nub who bought cents worth of coins for a couple of couple of couple of bucks.


----------



## barkinos98

Its more than that.


----------



## fragamemnon

Wat happen?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Interesting indeed...current SDK and drivers are lacking compared to older drivers at least for the 7970. PRoblem is 12.8 and sdk 2.7 don't support an r9 280x or 290.
> Someone should kick that ckolivas guy in the nuts, no gpu support...beeyetch.


2nd this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> anyone got any arguments against this as a mining pc?
> 
> 
> 
> will be running 2x7950's and a 6970 on top of that 7990


nice 7990 price man... they are still like 580$ 600$ here. Just make sure the ud3 is a rev 4 but I personally would just grab a old phenom II am3 chip for pennies. That will have better resale though i guess. Also I had that same wifi dongle on 2 mining rigs and the would block each other out 5-7 feet away from each other. Solution was for my to wire in a switch in the room and call it good. I also didn't have anything else except an ps3 on my wifi network and occasionally my phone.


----------



## ccRicers

Anyone having problems connecting to mine-litecoin.com after they send their login information? I get a timeout error 504 a lot from this site. Cgminer is still online and mining, though.


----------



## eskamobob1

Any chance someone would give me an Mh/s estimate on my rig? I just started looking into litecoin, and the profit I'm getting from profit calcs is insane... I estimate 120mh/s... Is that about right?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Any chance someone would give me an Mh/s estimate on my rig? I just started looking into litecoin, and the profit I'm getting from profit calcs is insane... I estimate 120mh/s... Is that about right?


No probably like 1.4 MH/s or 1400 KH/s for your dual 7970 rig once you overclock them. That's also a higher end estimate but some can run like 750 KH/s a piece or 1500 KH/s.

Edit: Here is a calc https://give-me-coins.com/pool/calc


----------



## Deadboy90

So i think mine-litecoin is down. My miner has been acting a bit erratic and now im getting an error that no servers could be found.


----------



## cam51037

I left Mine-Litecoin because of that. Mostly because their web interface was extremely slow, as in it took minutes sometimes to load a single page.

Now I mine at Give-Me-Coins. It works great, haven't had my miners disconnect yet (mining for around a week straight now) and their web interface is lightning-fast.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> No probably like 1.4 MH/s or 1400 KH/s for your dual 7970 rig once you overclock them. That's also a higher end estimate but some can run like 750 KH/s a piece or 1500 KH/s.
> 
> Edit: Here is a calc https://give-me-coins.com/pool/calc


Ty... That is a ton more reasonable... I think I managed to read kh/s as mh/s on my GPU predictions


----------



## FastMHz

I just put my 7950 to work mining LiteCoins. I figured with the recent jump in value it's got a good potential ROI...and might buy me some more 7950s if I'm lucky









*Now the big question*: If I pause/stop mining to play some games for a few hours, how much damage will that do to the potential payback for the work I've already done? I'd hate to think that the processing I've done for the past while would just go stale and be wasted.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastMHz*
> *Now the big question*: If I pause/stop mining to play some games for a few hours, how much damage will that do to the potential payback for the work I've already done? I'd hate to think that the processing I've done for the past while would just go stale and be wasted.


You won't lose any work, every share your GPU has submitted will be in the mining pool's database and you will be paid for them all.

You'll be losing potential profit though, every minute your GPU is gaming, it could have made 0.0000001 LTC instead, or something small like that.


----------



## FastMHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> You won't lose any work, every share your GPU has submitted will be in the mining pool's database and you will be paid for them all.
> 
> You'll be losing potential profit though, every minute your GPU is gaming, it could have made 0.0000001 LTC instead, or something small like that.


Geez, that makes playing games a costly endeavor..oh wait


----------



## Playapplepie

Question to those who know: Should I be mining Lite or Bit coins? And what is the real difference?


----------



## FastMHz

From what I've been reading, LiteCoins. Only BitCoin if you already have an ASIC. Otherwise, as they say for Bitcoin, that ship has sailed...

EDIT: GPUs are still useful for LiteCoins. BitCoin has gotten too complex and there isn't much of an ROI. GPUs aren't too useful for it any more.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Glad I sold my 2 LTC to BTC then to CAD yesterday lol, LTC dropped quite a bit.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Glad I sold my 2 LTC to BTC then to CAD yesterday lol, LTC dropped quite a bit.


Where do you sell your BTC for CAD? I'm looking to do the same for a fairly large amount of bitcoins.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Where do you sell your BTC for CAD? I'm looking to do the same for a fairly large amount of bitcoins.


https://www.cavirtex.com/home

My first time ever selling coins, going well so far.

They charge you a small fee for depositing bits, and a 6$ fee for withdraw to bank. No personal infomation needed for BTC deposite and CAD withdraw.

Anyone think LTC will drop back to $10 or lower by Xmas?


----------



## Hemi177

I have a few questions..

Can a single person mine one bitcoin/litecoin by themselves? If so how long would that take with a rig like mine in my sig?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> I have a few questions..
> 
> Can a single person mine one bitcoin/litecoin by themselves? If so how long would that take with a rig like mine in my sig?


Think you would mine something like 1 LTC every 2 or 3 days
Bitcoin like 0.00000001 every month....







dunno the number for bitcoin but its low


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Think you would mine something like 1 LTC every 2 or 3 days
> Bitcoin like 0.00000001 every month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno the number for bitcoin but its low


And what are LiteCoins worth?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> And what are LiteCoins worth?


Right now 34

But its been kind of a rollercoaster
2 weeks ago 8 dollars went up to 48 last week few minutes ago it went to 28 and now its regaining again.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Right now 34
> 
> But its been kind of a rollercoaster
> 2 weeks ago 8 dollars went up to 48 last week few minutes ago it went to 28 and now its regaining again.


Was that 2-3 days for a LiteCoin if my rig is mining 24 hours? I'm interested now in mining these.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Was that 2-3 days for a LiteCoin if my rig is mining 24 hours? I'm interested now in mining these.


Yes
You should look up a mining calculator
Your 7950 should get something like 700 khash/s that way you can calculate how much you get a day/week/month/year


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Yes
> You should look up a mining calculator
> Your 7950 should get something like 700 khash/s that way you can calculate how much you get a day/week/month/year


I actually have a 270x.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I actually have a 270x.


Hmmm that would get you 400 khash/s
just put that in a calc you would get 1.8 litecoin a week


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Glad I sold my 2 LTC to BTC then to CAD yesterday lol, LTC dropped quite a bit.


Same here. I planned to get more BTC selling LTC since the LTC's value was increasing more rapidly. Made out with about 0.075 more BTC than what I sold. Not bad for holding for two days.

I still need to withdraw my 0.5 litecoin that mine-litecoin has for me


----------



## Hokies83

Ive been strictly FTC mining past 3 months.

And it has paid off well.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ive been strictly FTC mining past 3 months.
> 
> And it has paid off well.


Nice, did you ever end up selling off those extra 7950s? I'm glad i hoarded ltc as well. I shoulda sold today but idc that much as i was making like 3.5 a day there for a while and have a few hundred still.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Hmmm that would get you 400 khash/s
> just put that in a calc you would get 1.8 litecoin a week


Wait, how does a 270x get almost half the khash/s of a 7950?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Nice, did you ever end up selling off those extra 7950s? I'm glad i hoarded ltc as well. I shoulda sold today but idc that much as i was making like 3.5 a day there for a while and have a few hundred still.


I sold my extra's but i still have 8 7950s.

Ive Sold a Total of around 40 BTC for around 35.000 $ in last 30 days.

All Mined with Amd Gpu's.

Ive been saying it forever that there is 0 reason to own Nvidia.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Wait, how does a 270x get almost half the khash/s of a 7950?


270X = 7850

A well configured 7850 can get around 360-400KH/s depending on the overclock.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I sold my extra's but i still have 8 7950s.
> 
> Ive Sold a Total of around 40 BTC for around 35.000 $ in last 30 days.
> 
> All Mined with Amd Gpu's.
> 
> Ive been saying it forever that there is 0 reason to own Nvidia.


Umm, Nvidia has better Linux support for me.

Eg: 7850 with latest drivers can't play Killing floor without insane lag spike.
GTX 280 with old as hell driver lets me play killing floor at max setting smooth, except for some minor graphics element missing (floor of some maps).


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

So recently I tried mining litecoins with the guiminer script on a 7870 and 7850.

When I try to mine using the high usage presets the amd display drivers crash the moment I start. It works with the low usage preset but I only get about 250 kh/s per GPU.

How do you guys usually mine?


----------



## test tube

^^ You need to tune GPU clocks and intensity

Try intensity 18 or 19 instead


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 270X = 7850
> 
> A well configured 7850 can get around 360-400KH/s depending on the overclock.


For some reason that sounds off to me, the part about a 279x equating to a 7850.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Umm, Nvidia has better Linux support for me.
> 
> Eg: 7850 with latest drivers can't play Killing floor without insane lag spike.
> GTX 280 with old as hell driver lets me play killing floor at max setting smooth, except for some minor graphics element missing (floor of some maps).


Its dx9 so you'd have to find a good dx9 driver. That's the only reason. a cheaper phx card would be the only reason I would ever buy nivida again. Been amd since my 4850 and havn't looked back.


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> I have a few questions..
> 
> Can a single person mine one bitcoin/litecoin by themselves? If so how long would that take with a rig like mine in my sig?
> 
> 
> 
> Think you would mine something like 1 LTC every 2 or 3 days
> Bitcoin like 0.00000001 every month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno the number for bitcoin but its low
Click to expand...

Do you or somebody else here know what steps I have to take to get mining? Thanks


----------



## Darklyric

install sdk and DL gui miner unless you feel brave enough for standard cgminer.


----------



## Playapplepie

Another thing. If I have one BitCoin and I want to sell it on the exchange at the current price of over $1000, why would someone buy it for $1000?


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

I left the 7870 at stock (1000 core, 1200 memory) and overclocked the 7850 (1050 core, 1200 memory).

The 7850 is overclocked as high as MSI afterburner let me and gets about 50 kh/s more than the 7870.

I'll try the different intensities later.

Also I'm on the latest beta Catalyst driver if that affects anything at all.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Another thing. If I have one BitCoin and I want to sell it on the exchange at the current price of over $1000, why would someone buy it for $1000?


Because they think the price will go up later and sell for more than $1000.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Umm, Nvidia has better Linux support for me.
> 
> Eg: 7850 with latest drivers can't play Killing floor without insane lag spike.
> GTX 280 with old as hell driver lets me play killing floor at max setting smooth, except for some minor graphics element missing (floor of some maps).


An example here. 1 game vs 35.000$ lol

Amd Plays games and makes money.... Nvidia only plays games... No ROI ever.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is the SDK really needed for best results?

And Playapplepie, bitcoin is like USD or gold. They worth nothing by themselves, but they have a value because people buy and sell them constantly.

Think about it this way. If the Russians bomb the US back to the stone age, USD will be worthless because nobody wants to have a currency where the country issues them is six feet under.


----------



## Playapplepie

Okay, I think I understand Bitcoins, but my parents don't understand.

Their questions are:

1. What is the stability in the currency and what is backed by?

2. What is the value based on?


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Okay, I think I understand Bitcoins, but my parents don't understand.
> 
> Their questions are:
> 
> 1. What is the stability in the currency and what is backed by?
> 
> 2. What is the value based on?


1) demand & nothing
2) demand

*edit to include quote cause I suck at this forums.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Okay, I think I understand Bitcoins, but my parents don't understand.
> 
> Their questions are:
> 
> 1. What is the stability in the currency and what is backed by?
> 
> 2. What is the value based on?


1. Not very stable. Prices quadrupled within the last month and it can crash any moment now... It is backed by people buying Bitcions.

2. The value is based on how much people are willing to pay for Bitcoins.

Look at it this way. What is gold backed by? What is USD backed by?
What is the value of gold based on? What is the value of USD based on?

The price of gold is driven by demand, the value of USD is based on the overall power of the USA.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I actually have a 270x.


Easy 400kh/s, I've helped a friend tune his yesterday. It's a 7870 in disguise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I sold my extra's but i still have 8 7950s.
> 
> Ive Sold a Total of around 40 BTC for around 35.000 $ in last 30 days.
> 
> All Mined with Amd Gpu's.
> 
> Ive been saying it forever that there is 0 reason to own Nvidia.


Yeah there is, I FRIGGEN GOT 35k mining with AMD, now I can get 4 Titans if I feel like it








So, unless you're super rich, yeah, you're dumb if you go nvidia. Who doesn't like free money!?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Umm, Nvidia has better Linux support for me.
> 
> Eg: 7850 with latest drivers can't play Killing floor without insane lag spike.
> GTX 280 with old as hell driver lets me play killing floor at max setting smooth, except for some minor graphics element missing (floor of some maps).


Funny guy! lol xD
I'd get an NVIDIA to game on a non mining rig, but only if it's free...I'd be tempted to mine and won't ever play a game otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Okay, I think I understand Bitcoins, but my parents don't understand.
> 
> Their questions are:
> 
> 1. What is the stability in the currency and what is backed by?
> 
> 2. What is the value based on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyburner*
> 
> 1) demand & nothing
> 2) demand
> 
> *edit to include quote cause I suck at this forums.


+1

Read up on Fiat money, nothing's backing the usd or any other currency these days.
watch?v=DQ6T6EL9CSw


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> Read up on Fiat money, nothing's backing the usd or any other currency these days.
> watch?v=DQ6T6EL9CSw


Also let them know that since 1971 gold doesn't back the dollar. The value of gold was relatively stable before but after that year it has since went on a rollercoaster.

Got my 7950 now, can't wait to (hopefully) mine at 600 Kh/s. But I want to catch up with my games too


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Also let them know that since 1971 gold doesn't back the dollar. The value of gold was relatively stable before but after that year it has since went on a rollercoaster.
> 
> Got my 7950 now, can't wait to (hopefully) mine at 600 Kh/s. But I want to catch up with my games too


Just mine with it and throw video games out of the window.

What is more important? Making $70+ a week on your GPUs or spending $70+ a week on video games ???


----------



## Playapplepie

Gold is a tangible asset. It has demand in many industries like jewelry and semiconductors. Bitcoins have no tangible value, my dad argues.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just mine with it and throw video games out of the window.
> 
> What is more important? Making $70+ a week on your GPUs or spending $70+ a week on video games ???


Making 70$ a week with Gpu. Then buying 2nd hand steam games for peanuts on Hard Forum.

a 30/70 ratio can be done. u can mine when ever ur afk abd when ur gone and when ur asleep and game when u want to.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Making 70$ a week with Gpu. Then buying 2nd hand steam games for peanuts on Hard Forum.
> 
> a 30/70 ratio can be done. u can mine when ever ur afk abd when ur gone and when ur asleep and game when u want to.


Or just mine 100% all the time... I've found this really ups my productivity.







Instead of gaming you get actual work done, it's really nice and you get a decent lumpsum every day or so, I'm making around $35 or $40 a day right now at current rates, I have a feeling it won't last long though.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Or just mine 100% all the time... I've found this really ups my productivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of gaming you get actual work done, it's really nice and you get a decent lumpsum every day or so, I'm making around $35 or $40 a day right now at current rates, I have a feeling it won't last long though.


Chinese are controling the market.

I see it going up then they dump it goes down then back up then they dump... Never ending cycle.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Making 70$ a week with Gpu. Then buying 2nd hand steam games for peanuts on Hard Forum.
> 
> a 30/70 ratio can be done. u can mine when ever ur afk abd when ur gone and when ur asleep and game when u want to.


That's probably what I'll end up doing. Now I leave my card mining overnight and while I go to work. So I can make money while I make money.

At least that's the plan before I can build a dedicated 24/7 mining rig.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Or just mine 100% all the time... I've found this really ups my productivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of gaming you get actual work done, it's really nice and you get a decent lumpsum every day or so, I'm making around $35 or $40 a day right now at current rates, I have a feeling it won't last long though.


This, I finally get all my internets stalking that I can handle









Edit: its also kept me away from the star citizen site..... a VERY good thing.


----------



## Hokies83

My 8 7950s make 168$ a day im quite happy with that lol.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> My 8 7950s make 168$ a day im quite happy with that lol.


Jelly of your reef tank... But mine will be up and running in a few months if the gf allows.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Jelly of your reef tank... But mine will be up and running in a few months if the gf allows.


I have afew of them lol... i got a 8 foot 300G almost ready









Then i have..... 4 40G 1 55G 1 180G and 1 280G

Gotta spend that 35k on something right?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> This, I finally get all my internets stalking that I can handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: its also kept me away from the star citizen site..... a VERY good thing.


Yeah I should get off OCN now and study for some major exams next week.... Ttyl later!

But now that I think of it, this mining business I'm doing is pretty nice, pays for my internet, phone, and power bills every month. And I'm sure if I had a mortgage it would cover that as well. Pretty awesome deal.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I have afew of them lol... i got a 8 foot 300G almost ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i have..... 4 40G 1 55G 1 180G and 1 280G
> 
> Gotta spend that 35k on something right?


How did you amass 35k through Bitcoins?


----------



## Faint

Waiting for Cyber Monday to see if there will be any deals on the 290s before I buy.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> How did you amass 35k through Bitcoins?


With HD 7950s? Ive been mining since Early 2012

Ive had about 250 Bit coins in the period ive been mining.

Sell Amount
BTC
at $1,149 USD each Not hard lol... If u have a CoinBase account...

https://coinbase.com


----------



## Ithanul

Well, finally decided to give a go at litecoin mining. I giving a guess its probably best if I can get hold of a 7970?







Right now for giggles I have my Titan giving a go just to see how it works.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, finally decided to give a go at litecoin mining. I giving a guess its probably best if I can get hold of a 7970?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now for giggles I have my Titan giving a go just to see how it works.


You can buy a gpu in a few days mining with the Titan...it should pull 400kh/s with cudaminer properly configured.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyways, is the AMD SDK needed for optimal mining performance? Getting 330KH/s with 7850 and 300KH/s with 7870 (stupid XFX).

Edit: Here's a random screenshot of my current rig:


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can buy a gpu in a few days mining with the Titan...it should pull 400kh/s with cudaminer properly configured.


Alright, can you point me in the right direction for the proper configuration for it? Right now it is only pulling 271.4 Mh/s


----------



## Playapplepie

So what is the quickest way to turn a profit? Bitcoins or Litecoins? I would really like to get into this.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Alright, can you point me in the right direction for the proper configuration for it? Right now it is only pulling 271.4 Mh/s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So what is the quickest way to turn a profit? Bitcoins or Litecoins? I would really like to get into this.


Both of you guys, mine worldcoins or litecoins. I'm mining worldcoins at a private pool, which is invite only. I can get you in if you want, pm me.
Making 50 bucks per day at 1200kh/s, do the math for your numbers. mh/s is for bitcoin btw.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Both of you guys, mine worldcoins or litecoins. I'm mining worldcoins at a private pool, which is invite only. I can get you in if you want, pm me.
> Making 50 bucks per day at 1200kh/s, do the math for your numbers. mh/s is for bitcoin btw.


Trying to do litecoin. Cgminer showing mh/s how do I get it to show kh/s?







I am totally noob to mining.


----------



## Faint

What's this worldcoin?


----------



## noobyonekenobi

What you guys think is the best r9 270 with dual fan or r9 270x with single fan?


----------



## Ithanul

Alright, finally got cgminer showing Kh/s.







Now to try tune it for my Titan.

Sweet, finally pulling in Litecoin.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Alright, finally got cgminer showing Kh/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to try tune it for my Titan.


Sell Titan get 290x Mine then buy another with profits = WIN.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Alright, finally got cgminer showing Kh/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to try tune it for my Titan.
> 
> Sweet, finally pulling in Litecoin.


What kind of Kh/s are you getting with the Titan? My 7950 is getting me between 600-640 OC'd.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What kind of Kh/s are you getting with the Titan? My 7950 is getting me between 600-640 OC'd.


Not much atm. Still have yet to find optimal settings for it.







Just a poor 35 Kh/s on intensity 10. If I can get this guy on craigslist to reply back, I going to be getting 7970 this weekend to be the dedicated miner.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Not much atm. Still have yet to find optimal settings for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a poor 35 Kh/s on intensity 10. If I can get this guy on craigslist to reply back, I going to be getting 7970 this weekend to be the dedicated miner.


Huh. I would have thought that Titans Compute power would have helped a lot. Guess not.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Huh. I would have thought that Titans Compute power would have helped a lot. Guess not.


Well, I am very new to this. I have yet to configure the cgminer for best output. Still learning how to mine for litecoin.

Ok. Now got it up to 92Kh/s.


----------



## Playapplepie

Anyone know a good LiteCoin pool? The beginner's video in the OP shows to create an account through LitCoinPool.org. Any alternatives to that?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Anyone know a good LiteCoin pool? The beginner's video in the OP shows to create an account through LitCoinPool.org. Any alternatives to that?


WEmineLTC.com


----------



## Shurr

Ive been using netcode Illuminati since I started mining. One of the guides here on ocn recommenced it, been working well so far. Dont know if its the best though


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> WEmineLTC.com


Well, I signed up there. I set a PIN during registration to something I will remember and wrote it down before I registered. When I try to change payout settings or anything I get told my PIN is incorrect -_-

EDIT:

I must have mistyped my PIN when I was registering. I made a new account and everything is okay.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Not much atm. Still have yet to find optimal settings for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a poor 35 Kh/s on intensity 10. If I can get this guy on craigslist to reply back, I going to be getting 7970 this weekend to be the dedicated miner.


Use CudaMiner for NV cards


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Use CudaMiner for NV cards


Tried getting it to work, but no luck.


----------



## Stuuut

Anybody know a good MEC pool?


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, I am very new to this. I have yet to configure the cgminer for best output. Still learning how to mine for litecoin.
> 
> Ok. Now got it up to 92Kh/s.


As said before, don't use cgminer on nvidia cards. Try cudaminer, i'm getting ~420 kh/s on my titan using these settings:

cudaminer.exe -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 1 -l T222x1 -o address -O loginassword

No oc on the card, just the TDP unlocked BIOS from the Titan thread, running at 1032 MHz 24/7.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> As said before, don't use cgminer on nvidia cards. Try cudaminer, i'm getting ~420 kh/s on my titan using these settings:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 1 -l T222x1 -o address -O loginassword
> 
> No oc on the card, just the TDP unlocked BIOS from the Titan thread, running at 1032 MHz 24/7.


I tried getting cudaminer to work. May have to give a go at it again. Only thing is it has to go through a stratum proxy, the proxy fires up, but cudaminer just don't want to play.

Ok. Finally found the problem. Cudaminer is now working. Getting now 275-280 kh/s. For some reason your settings when I try them after fixing my problem, Cudaminer just would not run. Hmmmm, another problem to solve.


----------



## chronicfx

How long do mining gpus last? Just started my 4 7970. If i stay under 85 will they last a couple years still?


----------



## Darklyric

As long as temps are in check. The main reasons for death are temps and fans going out so you should be good.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmmm, werid. My Titan just floating around 68-74% load with cudaminer.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Any good Protoshares trading sites?
Is AMD SDK needed for best results?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Any good Protoshares trading sites?
> *Is AMD SDK needed for best results?*


I don't know if SDK makes a difference, but why not have it installed if you can.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I don't know if SDK makes a difference, but why not have it installed if you can.


It didn't install properly the last time I tried.
I'll give it a shot when I'm not busy playing L4D2 on a dual core Pentium from 2007 with a GTX280


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmmm, werid. My Titan just floating around 68-74% load with cudaminer.


I had the same problem, it was hitting the combined TDP/temp/fan speed wall. Flashed the card with the unlocked BIOS, increased max TDP to 110%, set fan to manual 85% and now it's 1032 MHz under 100% load, 78*C.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> I had the same problem, it was hitting the combined TDP/temp/fan speed wall. Flashed the card with the unlocked BIOS, increased max TDP to 110%, set fan to manual 85% and now it's 1032 MHz under 100% load, 78*C.


Ah,







well, time for me to learn how to flash a card for my first time.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Tried to explain how Bitcoin mining works to my mom. She thinks it's a video game. She said I can't get anymore machines because doing it is useless.

She said getting $100 a week by doing nothing is not worth the effort.

***.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> WEmineLTC.com


My Reaper client is bugging out and telling me it cannot connect to the server.

This is in my Reaper config

host stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3333
port 3333
user Playapplepie2.1
pass *****

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Tried to explain how Bitcoin mining works to my mom. She thinks it's a video game. She said I can't get anymore machines because doing it is useless.
> 
> She said getting $100 a week by doing nothing is not worth the effort.
> 
> ***.


Ha, I tried explaining Bitcoin mining to my parents. My stepmom believes it is a scam. My dad is skeptical that it really has any value to any person or business. Luckily, I am 21 and they have no control over how many machines I own or plan to own.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Ha, I tried explaining Bitcoin mining to my parents. My stepmom believes it is a scam. My dad is skeptical that it really has any value to any person or business. Luckily, I am 21 and they have no control over how many machines I own or plan to own.


Well, probably most people don't even have clue what Bitcoin or Litecoin is.







My Dad on the other hand is actually interested in keeping up on the news on such things, then again he gets magazines on science to technology. Right before I saw the article on here about the guy's hard drive got thrown into a landfill with a good amount of bitcoins, my Dad already I talked about it to me on the phone.







Reason I always enjoy talking to my Dad, he may be breaking over near 65 years old, but he stills loves learning new stuff.


----------



## Blameless

Most people don't know how dollars, euros, yen, or renminbi work either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anyways, is the AMD SDK needed for optimal mining performance?


No.

OCL has been integrated in the Catalyst drivers for about a year now. You only need to install it separately if you are using pre-13.x drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> How long do mining gpus last? Just started my 4 7970. If i stay under 85 will they last a couple years still?


Years, typically.

Though if your 7970 is getting to 85C while mining, fan speeds, voltages, or clocks probably aren't ideal.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, probably most people don't even have clue what Bitcoin or Litecoin is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad on the other hand is actually interested in keeping up on the news on such things, then again he gets magazines on science to technology. Right before I saw the article on here about the guy's hard drive got thrown into a landfill with a good amount of bitcoins, my Dad already I talked about it to me on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I always enjoy talking to my Dad, he may be breaking over near 65 years old, but he stills loves learning new stuff.


Lol yeah, one of my stepmom's arguments is that she has never heard of Bit or Lite on national news channels or any media. Therefore it must be bunk







It may not be possible to prove her wrong until I have physical cash to toss in her face. On the other hand, my dad will be much easier to convince. His main argument against Bit or Lite is that they have no tangible asset or something.


----------



## Playapplepie

So I am trying to use Reaper v13 Beta 4, and after following the steps in the LiteCoin setup video in the OP, Reaper crashes on launch. I attached a screenshot. It is saying everything in the litcoin.conf is invalid or something.

Crash.PNG 72k .PNG file


EDIT:

Figured it out...software can act strange.


----------



## Darklyric

Why reaper if you don't mind me asking?

Oh and my dad loves ltc since it paid for his rig lol.


----------



## chronicfx

Is it easy to change litecoin for dollars? What kind of fees are involved? I am gonna make like 14 litecoin this week. I would like to exchange it if things stay around $35-40 for usd. I set a 15k target for the year and whenever the price meets that at 2100kh/s think i am gonna drop my coin as i get it. I am running 4 7970 and getting about 525 ea. sucks i know but i forgot how to change intensity and play with all that stuff. I know there is a file somewhere in cgminer 3.4.2.


----------



## Playapplepie

What am I doing wrong? Reaper will not connect.

Coin.PNG 15k .PNG file


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Reaper will not connect.
> 
> Coin.PNG 15k .PNG file


I see 2 spaces between host and the URL.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I see 2 spaces between host and the URL.


Still will not connect

I need Hokies


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Still will not connect
> 
> I need Hokies


*cgminer you mean


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> *cgminer you mean


How well does that run?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> How well does that run?


cgminer > Reaper.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> cgminer > Reaper.


Will you direct me to a complete guide to setting up CGMiner? I cannot get any Litecoin miner to work.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Will you direct me to a complete guide to setting up CGMiner? I cannot get any Litecoin miner to work.


Just download the GUI Miner here. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=150331.0

What pool are you using?

Edit: Dumped 2 PTS at $27 each lol. 1 week worth of CPU degrading finally pays off.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just download the GUI Miner here. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=150331.0
> 
> What pool are you using?
> 
> Edit: Dumped 2 PTS at $27 each lol. 1 week worth of CPU degrading finally pays off.


Bah! My entire CPU mining operation is XPM. >_<

lol


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just download the GUI Miner here. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=150331.0
> 
> What pool are you using?
> 
> Edit: Dumped 2 PTS at $27 each lol. 1 week worth of CPU degrading finally pays off.


I am confused to what I am doing. Hokies pointed me to www.wemineltc.com/ but I don't know.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Will you direct me to a complete guide to setting up CGMiner? I cannot get any Litecoin miner to work.


its pretty easy. Just dl cgminer, unzip, make a .bat file, and enter your settings. Here I wrote a little guide for this guy http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/tutorial-how-to-start-mining-litecoins/560
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I am confused to what I am doing. Hokies pointed me to www.wemineltc.com/ but I don't know.


I prefer give-me-coins.com but I've used that one and its not bad. There is also a link at givemecoins in the support section that hyperlinks you to a guides section.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> its pretty easy. Just dl cgminer, unzip, make a .bat file, and enter your settings. Here I wrote a little guide for this guy http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/tutorial-how-to-start-mining-litecoins/560
> I prefer give-me-coins.com but I've used that one and its not bad. There is also a link at givemecoins in the support section that hyperlinks you to a guides section.


Thanks! But who is my host in GUIMiner? That is the main problem I am having. Every LiteCoin miner is try keeps telling me it cannot connect.


----------



## OneFast3

Think the hardest part for me was getting the configs at the best for my setup. Of course I had to be difficult and have 2 different cards to work with within the first week or two of starting this mining stuff. Just the other day I was tweaking the config and got another 50-60 kh/s out of my cards.

About ready to change things around again and get a r9 290 and probably sell the 7970 I got. I'm thinking the 290 (maybe 2 in my future) is looking better for the price compared to the 290x.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Thanks! But who is my host in GUIMiner? That is the main problem I am having. Every LiteCoin miner is try keeps telling me it cannot connect.


I assume by host you keen pool. Any of the pools we listed would be fine. Go to one and make an account and setup a worker. Then go to the getting started tab and they will have a url and port that you enter into Guo miner or cgminer.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> I assume by host you keen pool. Any of the pools we listed would be fine. Go to one and make an account and setup a worker. Then go to the getting started tab and they will have a url and port that you enter into Guo miner or cgminer.


That is what I thought. I have put in stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3334 as my host. And the port is 3334? If these are right, I plug these into GUIMiner?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> That is what I thought. I have put in stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3334 as my host. And the port is 3334? If these are right, I plug these into GUIMiner?


Example:


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> That is what I thought. I have put in stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3334 as my host. And the port is 3334? If these are right, I plug these into GUIMiner?


Yes just enter those values and then the bottom haft is your gpu config. It wont know where to go to mine if these aren't plugged in and dont use http:// in front of the "stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3334" on gui miner.  The user name and pass are your worker user name and pass not the account you made user name and pass at wemineltc.

Found this on wemineltc site and didn't know it wasn't supported after 3.5. Can anyone confirm this?

"Download cgminer 3.5 version from here --> http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.5 (ATTENTION! Versions higher than 3.5 do NOT support LiteCoin mining!)"


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Yes just enter those values and then the bottom haft is your gpu config. It wont know where to go to mine if these aren't plugged in and dont use http:// in front of the "stratum+tcp://us3.wemineltc.com:3334" on gui miner.  The user name and pass are your worker user name and pass not the account you made user name and pass at wemineltc.
> 
> Found this on wemineltc site and didn't know it wasn't supported after 3.5. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> "Download cgminer 3.5 version from here --> http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.5 (ATTENTION! Versions higher than 3.5 do NOT support LiteCoin mining!)"


So I put in the info.



My worker name and password are correct, I'm sure. But when I try to launch the miner, it hangs up on connecting and then it fails to connect.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So I put in the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My worker name and password are correct, I'm sure. But when I try to launch the miner, it hangs up on connecting and then it fails to connect.


Delete the :3334 at the end of the host address. You don't need to enter the port number twice.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Delete the :3334 at the end of the host address. You don't need to enter the port number twice.


speedy lol^









You have entered the port twice, once in the host area and once in the port area. Please remove the :3334 from the host area.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody running Protoshare or XPM on Xeons? I'm looking into 8 and 10 cores LGA2011 Xeons.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody running Protoshare or XPM on Xeons? I'm looking into 8 and 10 cores LGA2011 Xeons.


MS Azure has Xeons running for their VPS services. Pulling 6.748 chains/d for XPM.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> MS Azure has Xeons running for their VPS services. Pulling 6.748 chains/d for XPM.


What Xeons and how much is that per day?

Just realized it might be cheaper to overclock i5s and i7s lol.


----------



## Playapplepie

After taking out the port in the host name, it still cannot connect.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Check username and password. Save the profile and try again to see if it works.

When in doubt try another hole pool.


----------



## Playapplepie

Changed to Netcode Pool. Works now.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Has anyone noticed that all the 280x's and HD7950's are all sold out (Newegg). Looked at comparable cards from nvidia and they are all in stock. Wonder if it has anything to do with Mining?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Has anyone noticed that all the 280x's and HD7950's are all sold out (Newegg). Looked at comparable cards from nvidia and they are all in stock. Wonder if it has anything to do with Mining?


Of course not. They are sold out because AMD always had superior drivers and their cards always runs cooler and quieter. Especially the R9 290X.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Of course not. They are sold out because AMD always had superior drivers and their cards always runs cooler and quieter. Especially the R9 290X.


Are you serious? If so, I beg to differ. Take the 290X for instance, it's louder than a vacuum cleaner even when temps are at 94C in a high airflow case.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Are you serious? If so, I beg to differ. Take the 290X for instance, it's louder than a vacuum cleaner even when temps are at 94C in a high airflow case.


Obviously I was being sarcastic


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Has anyone noticed that all the 280x's and HD7950's are all sold out (Newegg). Looked at comparable cards from nvidia and they are all in stock. Wonder if it has anything to do with Mining?


They had 7970's for 150$ the other day. They sold out with in seconds of listing. Has to be for mining.

I was in the process of grabbing four, by the time I tried checking out they were all gone.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Obviously I was being sarcastic


Oh ok good.









In other news I've switched all my miners over to mining FTC with the latest LTC difficulty increase.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Oh crap, R9 280X are all out of stock at newegg. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=-1&IsNodeId=1&Description=280x&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Only Gigabyte R9 290 left http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007708&IsNodeId=1&Description=290&name=Desktop%20Graphics%20Cards&Order=PRICE&Pagesize=20

Did someone go on a buying spree?

In b4 massive credit card charge back.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Only Gigabyte R9 290 left http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007708&IsNodeId=1&Description=290&name=Desktop%20Graphics%20Cards&Order=PRICE&Pagesize=20
> 
> Did someone go on a buying spree?
> 
> In b4 massive credit card charge back.


amazon.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh ok good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news I've switched all my miners over to mining FTC with the latest LTC difficulty increase.


I am gonna stick with LTC. As long as I can make half a coin a day with these prices it's all good.


----------



## Rar4f

I filled in following data into coinwarz scrypt fields:
900 hash
275 power
0.06 kWH usd

And it said i would earn $660 in a month with Litecoin mining, with daily profit of around $22.
I understand profit may fluctuate, and that for 30 mins you may earn $22, then next 30min it drops to $5 a day, but is the results from the calculator trustworthy?

Or is it the bitcoin rise that has caused this?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> amazon.


I always find amazon prices to be higher.


----------



## DzillaXx

With the current value I can pay my rent and all bills with mining LTC.

Though expect difficulty to skyrocket. I just got my friend to invest in a bunch of mining equipment, and it seems like tons of others are getting into it now.

I have been mining LTC for awhile now, but only recently starting letting it run 24/7, before I would only do it when my PC is just sitting there doing nothing or browsing the web. Now have a couple of rigs for mining.

Could have had a ton more coins









Already sold some... And played around with some on btc-e.

The Coin Really has taken root as the second most dominant digital currency. I think the Value is pretty stable now, Don't really expect it to go under 25 ever again and if it does only for a short time. Meaning for the next few months at least there is money to be made with LTC mining.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What Xeons and how much is that per day?
> 
> Just realized it might be cheaper to overclock i5s and i7s lol.


http://anty.info/primecoin-calculator/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I always find amazon prices to be higher.


Depends, they have 3 left @ msrp, @ least they did an hour ago when I posted (399$ bf edition)

amazon also has much better customer service, no questions asked return, no questions asked exchange, free-overnight on exchanges, they don't care if you send it back 100 times hunting for cherry.

so, like I said before... It really depends. Their pricing changes daily, I was able to get my Titans from them @ 999 when everyone else wanted 1,029-1,100$. Got the third one from them used for 700, still warrantied.

Looks like all but one unit for 399$ is left, more in stock for that price on Dec 3rd...

In other news, some one just got 10 780 Classis from amazon for 549.99. They were advertising it as a 10 pack, so he called them, got them to say it's valid, (recorded the call) then contacted them via web support, where they also said it was valid. He screen captured that communication as well. When they only shipped him one unit, he called them with his proofs. They told him they would be able to give him the extra 9 when they get them back in stock... So, for now it seems they will be following up with the deal. If he really wanted to he could try to press legal action of they don't allow the deal since he has multiple recorded communications saying it was a valid deal. 10 for 549.99$.

Can't wait to see how it plays out. Could be a nice little 4-5k profit.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Depends, they have 3 left @ msrp, @ least they did an hour ago when I posted (399$ bf edition)
> 
> amazon also has much better customer service, no questions asked return, no questions asked exchange, free-overnight on exchanges, *they don't care if you send it back 100 times hunting for cherry.*
> 
> so, like I said before... It really depends. Their pricing changes daily, I was able to get my Titans from them @ 999 when everyone else wanted 1,029-1,100$. Got the third one from them used for 700, still warrantied.
> 
> Looks like the units for 399$ have already sold out, more will be in stock dec 3rd.


False. Try sending 5 times the same item and poof,banned.

Anyhow anyone knows if i would be able to run a 6870+7950 OC'ed to 1050/1500 on a Seasonic M12II 520W?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> False. Try sending 5 times the same item and poof,banned.
> 
> Anyhow anyone knows if i would be able to run a 6870+7950 OC'ed to 1050/1500 on a Seasonic M12II 520W?


Banned from Amazon? Interesting, this may be the first time iv'e heard of this.

(100 was an exaggeration)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Protoshare mining with Xeon Phi?

Since protoshare uses SHA512 and Xeon Phi Knights Landing support SHA512 and have over 50 cores, would that be the best way to mine Protoshares?

Do AVX on Haswells support single operation SHA512?


----------



## SgtMunky

I only have a 6970, is it worth getting involved at this point?


----------



## skupples

Well, now that Bitcoin stories are popping up on every news app, news station, & in ever news paper...


----------



## Blameless

Staying in a temporary place with free electricity until I complete my next move, so I pushed the GPUs in my primary system to well past the optimal hash/watt ratio while simultaneously mining with the CPU (which is terrible Khash/watt):










A solid 1.4MHash/s sustained isn't too shabby for a single air cooled system with a pair of 7950s. GPUs are clocked at 1107MHz core, and 1725MHz memory, which seems to be the optimal ratio.

Brought most of my other AMD GPUs online as well, for a total of ~4MHash/s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Anyhow anyone knows if i would be able to run a 6870+7950 OC'ed to 1050/1500 on a Seasonic M12II 520W?


Yes, as long as the CPU isn't doing much while you mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I only have a 6970, is it worth getting involved at this point?


Yes.

A 6970 will kick out over 500 KHash at under 200w, which is quite a good profit ratio, and good for a single litecoin every four days.


----------



## Ithanul

Woot, just grabbed a 7970 off a guy for 200. Now to throw this into my other rig and mess around with it.


----------



## Hemi177

What method of reward is the safest to go with for pool mining?


----------



## Shurr

Im a big Linux noob, could some OCNer with more experience in it give me a quick how to on how I can set up guiminer(or cgminer) along with how I can set it up to use the cpu to mine XPM( idk if linux even uses BAT files!) Using the most recent ubuntu distro.

Is it as simple as downloading the program? All the guides i find when i google it are all command line stuff.


----------



## Deadboy90

So guys, what's the safe temp for the 7950's while mining? I'm hitting 78c.


----------



## Siigari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So guys, what's the safe temp for the 7950's while mining? I'm hitting 78c.


78 is within good limits. Concern should come around 83.

If you haven't already point a box fan at it blowing air from the coolest direction.


----------



## Faster_is_better

What price range are 7950s worth it now? Basically all of the major outlets they are sold out, Ebay is just insane right now, you couldn't touch a 7950 for below $300. I've seen 2x Twin Frozr 7950s approach $400 mark already lol.

280x's are right at $300 new, and they are 7970 replacement, so, where would be a good price range for 7950s if they can still be had anywhere? $200 or less is solid, but up to $250 or more are they still worth it? Curious where you think the "jumping" price point would be.

7970's (280x) don't mine that much better than a 7950, but they would be new, with warranties and support, and at least some decent resell value.


----------



## legoman786

I just got paid another 3 XPM within 56 hours. Assuming I can keep that up, that is ~45 XPM/month or ~$333/USD at current exchange rates (minus fees of course).

I *cannot* keep that up, however, as I need to spin down the 8 core Xeon instance I have with Azure before the free trial credit runs out. Looks like I'll need to convince the wife to allow me to spin up more VPS instances. Digital Ocean is looking really favorable right now (price wise). XPM forum goers are stating that the $10/mo are the most efficient.

Managing multiple SSH sessions via PuTTY is so much more easier, thanks to MTPuTTY. Seriously, anyone using PuTTY should look into getting MTPuTTY.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What price range are 7950s worth it now? Basically all of the major outlets they are sold out, Ebay is just insane right now, you couldn't touch a 7950 for below $300. I've seen 2x Twin Frozr 7950s approach $400 mark already lol.
> 
> 280x's are right at $300 new, and they are 7970 replacement, so, where would be a good price range for 7950s if they can still be had anywhere? $200 or less is solid, but up to $250 or more are they still worth it? Curious where you think the "jumping" price point would be.
> 
> 7970's (280x) don't mine that much better than a 7950, but they would be new, with warranties and support, and at least some decent resell value.


Have you try looking on craigslist? I just got a brand new 7970 off a guy for $200. Had to drive a ways, about a hour, but that is when my motorcycle comes in handy.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What price range are 7950s worth it now? Basically all of the major outlets they are sold out, Ebay is just insane right now, you couldn't touch a 7950 for below $300. I've seen 2x Twin Frozr 7950s approach $400 mark already lol.
> 
> 280x's are right at $300 new, and they are 7970 replacement, so, where would be a good price range for 7950s if they can still be had anywhere? $200 or less is solid, but up to $250 or more are they still worth it? Curious where you think the "jumping" price point would be.
> 
> 7970's (280x) don't mine that much better than a 7950, but they would be new, with warranties and support, and at least some decent resell value.


I don't think I would touch a hd7950 at those prices. I would just buy new, 309.00 for a new vs 250+ for a used one. Prices have gone through the roof because of LTC! GPU mining is back and I love it.


----------



## ccRicers

I recently got a 7950 on eBay for $200. It's XFX and YMMV may vary with this brand, but it's chugging along on its 2nd day straight of mining as I type this.

I see one an auction right now for $180 but 1. it's shipping from Bulgaria 2. missing stock cooling so you need your own cooler and 3. non-reference card. I honestly had no idea the 7950s were that expensive right now when I bought the card. I guess I got lucky there so you could try waiting a bit longer (like a week), look for 7970 deals or try Craigslist.

You can try your luck with this listing (I assume you're in Idaho right now) - http://boise.craigslist.org/sys/4170908972.html - It's a few weeks old, though.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, if he was in Cali, he could have a few nice ones pick from on Craigslist. There are several listed under $250, I just luck out seeing 7970 listed right as it got posted.







The advantage for being a night shifter.


----------



## NomNomNom

How profitable would it be for me to setup a 4x 7950 mining rig? I have someone who is willing to lend me money to buy four of them and i have the resources to get the rest of the setup hardware.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> How profitable would it be for me to setup a 4x 7950 mining rig? I have someone who is willing to lend me money to buy four of them and i have the resources to get the rest of the setup hardware.


I would not borrow the money. Just mine on the one you have and in not time you will have enough coins to buy another and another...


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I would not borrow the money. Just mine on the one you have and in not time you will have enough coins to buy another and another...


Problem is that i cant have any more cards in the house(parents) but i could setup the miner at my friends and pay the power bill of that miner every month. And 7950's are on sale for 200 each as of now near me so i want to buy them out. Is it a high probability that i wont be able to make the money back?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> 78 is within good limits. Concern should come around 83.
> 
> If you haven't already point a box fan at it blowing air from the coolest direction.


Not much of an option. I'm mining with my gaming rig right now. I tried popping one of my old 6850's in to mine with it too and god, it was a bad idea. I was hitting 85c plus on both cards and quickly put an end to that. Still, I was getting about 250Kh/s with the 6850.


----------



## Ithanul

Alright the 7970 is setup to fold. Dang, I really like this MSI Afterburner.  Damn, ok, 7970 are awesome! Got it overclock to 1100/1500, fan is at 65%, and this dang thing staying cooler than my Titan. Its hovering around 47-49C. I need to get more of these bad boys.


----------



## Hemi177

I really need help. So I have cgminer 3.5.0, and I have the LTC Wallet program and I have joined registered for a pool, beyond that point I can't really figure out how to do this. Anybody possibly lend a hand? Hate to ask so many questions here but I'm really grasping at straws at this point.


----------



## Faint

One more day left to wait to buy an R9 290. Do you think I can mine with both the 290 and my 6870 with my current PSU? Also, if I can, how do I set it up where I can mine LTC with one and FTC with the other?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> One more day left to wait to buy an R9 290. Do you think I can mine with both the 290 and my 6870 with my current PSU? Also, if I can, how do I set it up where I can mine LTC with one and FTC with the other?


Yes you can. For both LTC and FTC mining i think you just have to open one .bat file for LTC and one for FTC,specifing wich one will mine LTC and wich one FTC.

Or you can just use another miner.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Do you guys know a good PTS pool? the be^5r pool is giving me 10% rejects. Every once a while I get a 30 reject streak, as soon as I restart the miner problem magically solved.


----------



## QSS-5

anyone mining primecoins (xpm)? (cpu only)


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do you guys know a good PTS pool? the be^5r pool is giving me 10% rejects. Every once a while I get a 30 reject streak, as soon as I restart the miner problem magically solved.


Check out this thread: http://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=168.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> anyone mining primecoins (xpm)? (cpu only)


Yup.


----------



## cam51037

Does anybody have a good configuration file for a 6970? Mine seems to be able to achieve only around 440KH/s with 910/1500 clocks. I've heard when configured correctly these cards can hit 500+KH/s.


----------



## Banedox

Is there a litecoin pool that is recommended?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What's the best coin to mine right now? LTC, FTC, WDC, or something else? If it is WDC, can someone recommend me a pool? I have 1.5mh/s to use.


----------



## MerkageTurk

someone help me with my 780ti to start up. Please i have downloaded litecoin and not sure what to do now.


----------



## MrDucktape

Hi, I've been interested in starting minning for some time now, thought I had to start one day so I read this guide and downloaded cgminer v 3.7.2. Now, with one 6970 clocked @ 930/1450 I'm getting 395Mh/s.

I'd like to know 2 things:

1. How long will it take for me to start getting something, so that I know it's working and all basically, I know it takes time, just want to make sure it works.

2. Is there any way I could tweak up settings to get more Mh's/s? I've seen in a website my GPU can do 500 and in the guide I've read as well as in this thread appear many things such as "thread-concurrency", which I didn't change at all.

All I've done so far is make a account in coinotron (I'm guessing this is the pool), create a worker and put it to work opening the program and typing the URL, my username and my password.

I'm guessing I've done it ok because GPU is @90ºC but thought I'd ask anyway.

Thanks


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

BTC and everything else just dropped 20%. It'll probably crash down to $400 or less and slightly recover during Xmas, I think.


----------



## Faint

Bah, just I've been watching BTC-E off and on and it's pretty interesting. Prices keeps dropping and increasing.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

BTC just keeps dropping lol, already hit 700 and below.


----------



## cam51037

I have reason to believe Bitcoin is dropping in price because of this website: http://directory.io/

Although it's fake, I guess people are thinking it's time to cash out before someone steals their coins and cashes out for them.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Where are yall seeing 700? Bitstamp is still above 8


----------



## Faint

Makes sense. However, I think this drop is going to be temporary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Where are yall seeing 700? Bitstamp is still above 8


BTC-E.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Whoooooooooooooooo, just found 0.1 BTC on my other wallet. Too bad BTC is so low right now.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Keep crashing!


----------



## Shurr

so i set up 4 7850s mining. the 7850s are getting like 280 k/hash. This is about 100-120 lower than the litecoin wiki hardware chart says one should be getting. Also, on guiminer they will only run on the 7850 low setting, if I try the 7850 high setting it just errors out.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Mining here: http://wdc.theblocksfactory.com/

This good?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> so i set up 4 7850s mining. the 7850s are getting like 280 k/hash. This is about 100-120 lower than the litecoin wiki hardware chart says one should be getting. Also, on guiminer they will only run on the 7850 low setting, if I try the 7850 high setting it just errors out.
> 
> Any suggestions?


That's about what I am getting 290ish. I think some of those numbers on there are peak numbers not sustained.


----------



## spitty13

Can someone help me out? I am trying to add a third 7950 to my motherboard using a 1x to 16x riser. When I try to open cgminer it says it does not recognize the device. It is also not recognized using trixx. The fans are spinning and I even added a dummy plug to see if that would fix it. Anyone known how to fix it?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13*
> 
> Can someone help me out? I am trying to add a third 7950 to my motherboard using a 1x to 16x riser. When I try to open cgminer it says it does not recognize the device. It is also not recognized using trixx. The fans are spinning and I even added a dummy plug to see if that would fix it. Anyone known how to fix it?


Is it recognized by Windows? Check the PCIe connector. Make sure the PCIe cable is not overlapping, other wise signals may cross and video card won't work.

If you can shield the PCIe cable with tin foil, then wrap it with paper to prevent short circuits.


----------



## Shurr

so 3 of my 7850s are reporting 290-300ish khash. however GPU 3 is reporting between 2 and 20khash....anyone know why that would be?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> so 3 of my 7850s are reporting 290-300ish khash. however GPU 3 is reporting between 2 and 20khash....anyone know why that would be?


Are you using riser cables? If so most likely bad connection or signal crossing across the cables.

Make sure you are running at the right settings and your display driver didn't crash.


----------



## Shurr

ill wrap the riser cable in tinfoil.


----------



## MerkageTurk

gtx 780 ti does around 300 or so


----------



## Deadboy90

So I was having a conversation over on another thread about this: litecoin mining with the PS4. Someone jailbreak this baby ASAP!


----------



## Faint

How well will the PS4 perform, though?


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I was having a conversation over on another thread about this: litecoin mining with the PS4. Someone jailbreak this baby ASAP!


PS4 uses a pretty average gpu - a cut down HD7870 - it has less shader units and less than half as many compute units (ROPs) then a desktop HD7870.

I'd guestimate the PS4 gpu would do <250KH/s with lite coin mining - and <20KH/s with it's CPU.

Both easily beaten using a desktop HD7870 anyway.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> PS4 uses a pretty average gpu - a cut down HD7870 - it has less shader units and less than half as many compute units (ROPs) then a desktop HD7870.
> 
> I'd guestimate the PS4 gpu would do <250KH/s with lite coin mining - and <20KH/s with it's CPU.
> 
> Both easily beaten using a desktop HD7870 anyway.


I didn't say it would be efficient, I just want to do it because I can.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I didn't say it would be efficient, I just want to do it because I can.


But you can't though









And becuase it is inefficient to do so, I doubt ppl will bother trying.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I have reason to believe Bitcoin is dropping in price because of this website: http://directory.io/
> 
> Although it's fake, I guess people are thinking it's time to cash out before someone steals their coins and cashes out for them.


But the algorithm for creating private keys is already known and open source since the beginning.

These pages are dynamically made, not archived somewhere. With 2^160 possible addresses the likelihood of brute-forcing into an address that has some bitcoin in it is minuscule in this universe's lifetime. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> But the algorithm for creating private keys is already known and open source since the beginning.
> 
> These pages are dynamically made, not archived somewhere. With 2^160 possible addresses the likelihood of brute-forcing into an address that has some bitcoin in it is minuscule in this universe's lifetime. Ain't nobody got time for that.


But imagine all the moneys you can get for breaking into BTC-e or Mt.Gox's private reserve












































But can password protected addresses be brute forced easily?


----------



## chronicfx

Should we encrypt our wallets?


----------



## NomNomNom

Wow these massive difficulty retargets from litecoin... is it worth it mining with FTC or WDC instead of LTC because of the difficulty spikes as of now? Or is it expected that the price of LTC will rise with it?

Is the best way of converting LTC -> Paypal still through BTC-E codes? Or what's the easiest way?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> But you can't though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And becuase it is inefficient to do so, I doubt ppl will bother trying.


I would







we need Geohot to drop a PS4 jailbreak now.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But imagine all the moneys you can get for breaking into BTC-e or Mt.Gox's private reserve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But can password protected addresses be brute forced easily?


If the password is weak, yeah. Against many types of attacks, password length plays a big part in how strong it is (something I admit I need to work on). My offline wallet of choice is Electrum because it can generate your key with a 12-word seed.


----------



## axizor

So I'm getting poor performance with two 7970s mining litecoins, I talked to some guys in my pool irc and they said my HX850 wasn't enough.

Average 880 Kh/s, Card 1 = 530Kh/s, Card 2 = 360 Kh/s

Here's my config:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

--thread-concurrency 8192 --shaders 2048 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256

GPUs are at 1125/1575

Do you guys agree?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> So I'm getting poor performance with two 7970s mining litecoins, I talked to some guys in my pool irc and they said my HX850 wasn't enough.
> 
> Average 880 Kh/s, Card 1 = 530Kh/s, Card 2 = 360 Kh/s
> 
> Here's my config:
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> 
> --thread-concurrency 8192 --shaders 2048 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256
> 
> GPUs are at 1125/1575
> 
> Do you guys agree?


I get the same. what does -g 2 and -w 256 mean? Anyways mine get 590 at 1125/1575 TC=8192 and I=13 if I bump intensity at all I get HW's and if I up my TC into the 20k range my rate goes down.. So I am as stumped as you are.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> So I'm getting poor performance with two 7970s mining litecoins, I talked to some guys in my pool irc and they said my HX850 wasn't enough.
> 
> Average 880 Kh/s, Card 1 = 530Kh/s, Card 2 = 360 Kh/s
> 
> Here's my config:
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> 
> --thread-concurrency 8192 --shaders 2048 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256
> 
> GPUs are at 1125/1575
> 
> Do you guys agree?


Even if your GPUs pull 300W each the HX850 is good enough.

Is the hash rate reported by you pool? Pools always give inaccurate readings. Trust the miner readings instead.

You could also set a higher intensity for that second card.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I get the same. what does -g 2 and -w 256 mean? Anyways mine get 590 at 1125/1575 TC=8192 and I=13 if I bump intensity at all I get HW's and if I up my TC into the 20k range my rate goes down.. So I am as stumped as you are.


Ah, someone with a 1300w PSU has the same problem. Good to know.

IIRC -w is worksize and -g is the number of cards or something like that. -g 2 works on 1 card though so i'm not so sure.

Yeah, I have no idea. It would be nice to have 1400 Kh/s mining since I got 700 on my single 7970 before Crossfiring.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Even if your GPUs pull 300W each the HX850 is good enough.
> 
> Is the hash rate reported by you pool? Pools always give inaccurate readings. Trust the miner readings instead.
> 
> You could also set a higher intensity for that second card.


Those are readings in cgminer. How do I set the intensity for the second card, just separate by commas?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Yeah, I have no idea. It would be nice to have 1400 Kh/s mining since I got 700 on my single 7970 before Crossfiring.
> Those are readings in cgminer. How do I set the intensity for the second card, just separate by commas?


Yes.

Anybody have EVGA 750B PSU? I'm going to run 3 6970s off of it, everything looks very very tight.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Should we encrypt our wallets?


I do. Its easy enough and keeps things a bit safer.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Anybody have EVGA 750B PSU? I'm going to run 3 6970s off of it, everything looks very very tight.


Those units get terrible reviews. Cheapest caps known to man according to Shilka.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> So I'm getting poor performance with two 7970s mining litecoins, I talked to some guys in my pool irc and they said my HX850 wasn't enough.
> 
> Average 880 Kh/s, Card 1 = 530Kh/s, Card 2 = 360 Kh/s
> 
> Here's my config:
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> 
> --thread-concurrency 8192 --shaders 2048 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256
> 
> GPUs are at 1125/1575
> 
> Do you guys agree?


-I 13 -g 2 -w 384 --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I get the same. what does -g 2 and -w 256 mean? Anyways mine get 590 at 1125/1575 TC=8192 and I=13 if I bump intensity at all I get HW's and if I up my TC into the 20k range my rate goes down.. So I am as stumped as you are.


-w is worksize. I take that to mean bus width. I get better performance with -w 384 on my 280x's than with -w 256.

-g? I forgot what that means but it does give a little more performance. Their is a fine though, by just moving from -g2 to -g3 I HW errors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Ah, someone with a 1300w PSU has the same problem. Good to know.
> 
> IIRC -w is worksize and -g is the number of cards or something like that. -g 2 works on 1 card though so i'm not so sure.
> 
> Yeah, I have no idea. It would be nice to have 1400 Kh/s mining since I got 700 on my single 7970 before Crossfiring.
> Those are readings in cgminer. How do I set the intensity for the second card, just separate by commas?


I have a 850 watt powering two 280x's. I just disabled crossfire so I can game on just card and still mine on the other one. I get 700kh on both cards.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Anyways mine get 590 at 1125/1575 TC=8192 and I=13 if I bump intensity at all I get HW's and if I up my TC into the 20k range my rate goes down.. So I am as stumped as you are.


This exactly. Raising -i anything past 13 leads to HW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Those units get terrible reviews. *Cheapest caps known to man* according to Shilka.


lol ok


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Those units get terrible reviews. Cheapest caps known to man according to Shilka.


Well, I'll run 3 5850s off of it instead. It won't be the worst though, I have a Thermaltake TR2 700W. It's 70% efficient and I'm gonna run 2 underclocked 6970s on it. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## NomNomNom

Any idea how to check for hw errors on gui miner-scrypt? Cant find it anywhere


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> This exactly. Raising -i anything past 13 leads to HW.
> lol ok


You'll get HW Errors if your thread concurrency is low when using > 13 Intensity.

Try the following 2 (Without guiminer, just use bat files).

Low intensity for browsing web and stuff while mining:

-w 256 -I 13 --gpu-threads 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --shaders 2048 --lookup-gap 2

(Use 1792 shaders for 7950, 2048 for 7970).

Anything above -I 13 will cause a laggy mouse etc on full themed windows.

High intensity, just add the following as the rest of the settings will be determined by cgminer

-I 20

Keep one thing in mind, guiminer likes to either report wrong information sometimes or doesn't properly cap out your cards potential, it often bugs after stop/starting a few times.

So make a full bat file

cgminer.exe --scrypt -u x.1 -p x -o hostort -w 256 -I 13 --gpu-threads 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --shaders 2048 --lookup-gap 2

Right now with 1100core/900mem I get 595KH/s on a 7950 with:
-w 256 -I 13 --gpu-threads 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --shaders 1792 --lookup-gap 2
(This allows me to browse, play league, etc etc).

And with 1105core/900mem aswell I get 675-680KH/s on a 7950 with just:
-I 20

For some reason, 900mem gives me much better results than 1000, 1250, 1575, 1750 etc.


----------



## axizor

Setting w to 384 and I to 20 didnt help









(I 20 gave me 1 HW)


----------



## GoLDii3

The - g 2 I- 13 and -8192 thread currency should be an old trick for getting a good setting for browsing,as you telling to CGMiner you have 2 vga's (-g parameter means number of cards) and that seem's to double the KH's.

Anyhow you can't use it above I-13 because you will get HW Errors.


----------



## Shurr

so in gui miner, if we have 4 cards we should set gpu threads to 4?


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> so in gui miner, if we have 4 cards we should set gpu threads to 4?


Nah, automatically sets each gpu to 2 threads when the value is 2.


----------



## ivanlabrie

New guys, read please: https://www.weminecryptos.com/forum/topic/540-guide-how-to-mine-litecoins-from-scratch-both-cgminer-and-guiminer-version/


----------



## MerkageTurk

Good morning my fellow beings, one last question for litecoin/bitcoin; what is the best pool for the UK? or world?


----------



## GoLDii3

Anyone knows how can i dump coins at markets for USD? I was thinking of using btc-e but im not reading very nice things about it.

Im thinking at LTC -> BTC (BTC-E) - BTC -> USD (MtGox,Coinbase,BitStamp).


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> The - g 2 I- 13 and -8192 thread currency should be an old trick for getting a good setting for browsing,as you telling to CGMiner you have 2 vga's (-g parameter means number of cards) and that seem's to double the KH's.
> 
> Anyhow you can't use it above I-13 because you will get HW Errors.


These are the settings that won't yield good performamce on both cards. My original post is a page or two back.


----------



## cam51037

I found 2x 5850's for sale locally.... $80 for the pair. Must resist! Should be easy though, I don't want to build another computer to put them in.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I found 2x 5850's for sale locally.... $80 for the pair. Must resist! Should be easy though, I don't want to build another computer to put them in.


You lucky bstd... I'm paying twice as much...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You lucky bstd... I'm paying twice as much...


I probably won't be buying them though, like I have no use for them.


----------



## utnorris

Hoping someone can help me solve the issue I am running into. I just jumped into this and got cgminer downloaded, signed up at litecoinpool.org, got my wallet. When i run cgminer the CMD window pops up, says it is starting and then goes blank:



Sometimes I get this when it first starts up:



I am using their auto config bat file and AB shows my GPU's at 100% and when i check their site for my hash rate it goes up, but then it slowly comes down to 0 after a few minutes even though my GPU's are at 100% and my GPU memory is maxed out.

i have tried a manual conf file, but with the manual file I get authentication failed, but I double checked my password and user name and the URL configuration and still got it. Not sure what I am doing wrong right this moment. I have 2 x 290's using the WHQL driver.

Any ideas?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@cam Buy it then sell it to me









@ut Is the clock stable? Which driver was it? Try different pool?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @cam Buy it then sell it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ut Is the clock stable? Which driver was it? Try different pool?


No nO too me! lol I just picked up 3xwf3 7950s for 475 shipped









All you new guys with 79xx cards..... -I 13 with -g 2 and lower thread concurrency or -I 20 ( sometimes -I 19) -g 1 and higher thread concurrency like 24000 or 21712


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> No nO too me! lol I just picked up 3xwf3 7950s for 475 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you new guys with 79xx cards..... -I 13 with -g 2 and lower thread concurrency or -I 20 -g 1 and higher thread concurrency like 24000 or 21712


I think for my 7950 I'm using -I 19 and thread concurrency 21712.


----------



## ivanlabrie

@Darklyric Try 20-24k TC and i 19-20 for 7950s...that's bound to net you 600+ kh/s.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> @Darklyric Try 20-24k TC and i 19-20 for 7950s...that's bound to net you 600+ kh/s.


Yea all 8 of mine, even the vaporx 7950s, run 650-700. A few pages back I saw like 7 people asking about those 3 values and how they relate.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Yea all 8 of mine, even the vaporx 7950s, run 650-700. A few pages back I saw like 7 people asking about those 3 values and how they relate.


Wich settings? I don't go over 600 with my 7950 @ 1050/1500 1,09V.


----------



## Darklyric

Mine all hit 1100 core so thats probably it. Try a little more voltage, like 1.125 or so and 1075-1100. the 700 kh/s card is 1150/1500


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, does any of you have the amd app sdk v2.1 or 2.2 installer by any chance?
AMD decided to get rid of their archive and only has stuff up to 12.6 and sdk 2.7 I believe.
It absolutely doesn't work for me, I'll try installing sp1 later but right now the only driver that worked was 10.9 but it doesn't work with newer sdk's.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, does any of you have the amd app sdk v2.1 or 2.2 installer by any chance?
> AMD decided to get rid of their archive and only has stuff up to 12.6 and sdk 2.7 I believe.
> It absolutely doesn't work for me, I'll try installing sp1 later but right now the only driver that worked was 10.9 but it doesn't work with newer sdk's.


Sorry I lost all my legacy drivers when i corrupted my windows instal ocing ram ;( . I was pissed when i went onto their new site and couldn't fina a windows 7 x1250 chip driver for an older notbook too. Amd failed on that 100% as the thing like 3 years old...


----------



## Matt-Matt

I have mined around 2.4 litecoins over the past few days, I ended up swapping them for bitcoins on BTC-E and then sold those on localbitcoins this evening.

Bad choice or what? I don't really "need" the money but it's going to be good to have sitting in my savings, I mean I sold it for around the price of $1100/bitcoin so I didn't do too bad.

Still mining litecoins, most profitable atm. Am going to sell in a week (when I lose my free power)









Actually, you know what's funny? Mining nearly pays rent here... I do have to pay ridiculous prices for internet though ($40 a month for 40GB)


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> ($40 a month for 40GB)


ZOMG! /cry for you.

On a second thought you could expand mining and pay rent there with it lol.


----------



## barkinos98

Guys can i get someone for like 10 mins so they set my cuda miner up via teamviewer...
I usually never do this sort of stuff but i've spent hours trying to make it work but just nothing happens :mad


----------



## ivanlabrie

we have a resident cuda expert here... he has a 780 or Titan pulling 400kh/s.

as for me, I'll have to east it and download sp1 to use newer drivers.


----------



## Darklyric

13.11 beta is freakin awesome man. Just thowing that out there, Zero mining performance drop from 13.8.1/13.8.2 beta either. ( I wanted my FP fix







)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> 13.11 beta is freakin awesome man. Just thowing that out there, Zero mining performance drop from 13.8.1/13.8.2 beta either. ( I wanted my FP fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'll try both 13.11 and older for my 5850s. I can't believe I failed top see I needed win 7 sp1 Lil such a fail


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> we have a resident cuda expert here... he has a 780 or Titan pulling 400kh/s.
> 
> as for me, I'll have to east it and download sp1 to use newer drivers.


Yep, thats who i need. Do you know the username?
Thing is, i dont want the hassle of selling my cards. maybe in the future if i profit enough to buy a dedicatable card, but for now best i've got is my 780.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yep, thats who i need. Do you know the username?
> Thing is, i dont want the hassle of selling my cards. maybe in the future if i profit enough to buy a dedicatable card, but for now best i've got is my 780.


according to the all knowing ebayers its worth a 7950.... so ill trade you lol. JP


----------



## ccRicers

Anyone with 7950s able to change the voltage? If possible I'd like get a safe undervolt with an overclock of 1000 Mhz so as not to heat up my card too much. MSI Afterburner has this option disabled even though I have checked the "unlock voltage" setting.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yep, thats who i need. Do you know the username?
> Thing is, i dont want the hassle of selling my cards. maybe in the future if i profit enough to buy a dedicatable card, but for now best i've got is my 780.


What specific issue are you having with cudaminer? I can get 411 kh/s with my 780

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Anyone with 7950s able to change the voltage? If possible I'd like get a safe undervolt with an overclock of 1000 Mhz so as not to heat up my card too much. MSI Afterburner has this option disabled even though I have checked the "unlock voltage" setting.


You might have a voltage locked 7950. I have 4 7970's and only 2 can change volts.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yep, thats who i need. Do you know the username?
> Thing is, i dont want the hassle of selling my cards. maybe in the future if i profit enough to buy a dedicatable card, but for now best i've got is my 780.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What specific issue are you having with cudaminer? I can get 411 kh/s with my 780
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Anyone with 7950s able to change the voltage? If possible I'd like get a safe undervolt with an overclock of 1000 Mhz so as not to heat up my card too much. MSI Afterburner has this option disabled even though I have checked the "unlock voltage" setting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might have a voltage locked 7950. I have 4 7970's and only 2 can change volts.
Click to expand...

It simply doesnt work...
I left my rig on for the day and it was still "waiting" or something like that, just doesnt work. Can you post a image of the settings you've used?


----------



## rubicsphere

I'm away from my 780 at the moment so I can't post any pictures. Are you trying to use cudaminer through GUIminer or as a standalone miner?


----------



## Jollyburner

how exactly do I use 2 power supplies to power 5 cards? will this work out for me? am I splitting one of the pcie 8 pin plugs into 2?

my cards seem to have 8+6 pin plug configuration, and each psu has only 2x 8pin, 2x 6pin...

im getting 7 of these:

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=90039&promoid=1374
Corsair Professional Series HX750 750W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply Refurbished

and one of these:

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=90066
Seasonic M12II 750W EPS12V 20/24PIN ATX Power Supply 80+ Bronze Full Modular 8PIN PCI-E 120mm Fan

im getting 2x 970 ud3 boards, 1x 970 ud3P, 1x 990fxa
4x gskill 2x2gb 1600
3x Sempron 145s , 1x something better am3+
4x 8gb usb memory sticks
risers ordered
280xs in the mail

did I forget anything? do I need any fans or..? any1 see any problems here?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I'm away from my 780 at the moment so I can't post any pictures. Are you trying to use cudaminer through GUIminer or as a standalone miner?


I tried using it as a standalone miner, i couldnt do that either (Im on bad terms with no GUI programs, cant use them lol)


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Anyone with 7950s able to change the voltage? If possible I'd like get a safe undervolt with an overclock of 1000 Mhz so as not to heat up my card too much. MSI Afterburner has this option disabled even though I have checked the "unlock voltage" setting.


You might need to modd the bios. what cards do you have? Let me know, I have a guide that makes it pretty simple.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I tried using it as a standalone miner, i couldnt do that either (Im on bad terms with no GUI programs, cant use them lol)


To be honest I have never got it to work through GUIminer at all.

Navigate to your cudaminer folder and while holding Shift Right click within the folder and you should see this:



Click "open a command window here" and type:

Code:



Code:


cudaminer -o stratum+tcp://YOURPOOLURL:PORT -O USERNAME:PASSWORD -i 0

Press enter and it should work from there

Here is the proof it will go to ~411kh/s when I'm not using the PC. I also keep a txt files with saved commands so that I can switch between mining different coins on different pools quickly.


----------



## barkinos98

Amazing that you do infintecoins as well...
I recently bought 50k off ebay for either $10 or 15, its just sitting in the wallet but litecoins are what i need.
hope it works!

does coinotron have infinitecoin pool as well?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Amazing that you do infintecoins as well...
> I recently bought 50k off ebay for either $10 or 15, its just sitting in the wallet but litecoins are what i need.
> hope it works!
> 
> does coinotron have infinitecoin pool as well?


Coinotron does not have IFC but coinex.pw does


----------



## barkinos98

I dont see a ltc mining pool on coinex...
probably will do exactly what you do then lol

other than setting that client up, have you done anything other than wallets?
like, if i were to follow exact instructions and have wallets i should be set?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I dont see a ltc mining pool on coinex...
> probably will do exactly what you do then lol
> 
> other than setting that client up, have you done anything other than wallets?
> like, if i were to follow exact instructions and have wallets i should be set?


Did you already create an account at a pool?

Yes all you need to do is go into your account settings on what ever pool you use, for instance coinotron. Then just paste your wallet address into the part where it asks for a payout address. Payments will automatically be send to that wallet address.


----------



## meckert15834

GPU question for you guys.

Since 7950s are sold out or way over priced. Would I be better off with 5x 6970s or spending a little more and getting 3x 7970s

Power isn't an issue. Me and a friend are going in 50/50 and its going to be running at his place.


----------



## barkinos98

Well, i havent done the wallet thing yet but heres the thing: after it says "GPU#0 using launch configuration T12x20" or T24x20 ( i tried it 2 times, gave different T counts)

the program stops...


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> -w is worksize. I take that to mean bus width.


Worksize is the size of the OCL work unit.

Safe to play around with, but has absolutely nothing to do with memory bus width, in and of itself.


----------



## Nemesis158

I found somewhere to get a 7970 on the cheap, but I dont have enough money to buy it atm and i'm afraid it will disappear quick


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Worksize is the size of the OCL work unit.
> 
> Safe to play around with, but has absolutely nothing to do with memory bus width, in and of itself.


thanks for the info


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well, i havent done the wallet thing yet but heres the thing: after it says "GPU#0 using launch configuration T12x20" or T24x20 ( i tried it 2 times, gave different T counts)
> 
> the program stops...


Show me exactly what you typed in the command prompt


----------



## Hokies83

LTC and FTC been bouncing all over.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LTC and FTC been bouncing all over.


Yeah, lost my shirt Saturday at btc-e. Slowly making it back.


----------



## CravinR1

How do you actually trade your LTC for cash ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How do you actually trade your LTC for cash ?


Goto BTC-e and deposite your LTC. Sell LTC for USD directly on BTC-e at the right price, withdraw your USD.

If you are Canadian, sell LTC for BTC instead, and cash out your BTC at CaVirtex or something similar.


----------



## Hokies83

Everytime i try to log on BTC-E i get a server error msg heh....


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How do you actually trade your LTC for cash ?


convert ltc to btc and then over to coinbase for me. That's how I do it.

On BTC-e their is a three day waiting period for new users


----------



## Faint

Just bought my R9 290. I should get it around Thursday.


----------



## ZombieJon

Don't use the original BTC wallet. Use something like Multibit. Don't need to download the entire blockchain.


----------



## CravinR1

So if I create a account there is a 3 day period or once I add coins?

Also do I set the sale price or they wait 3 days and just sale your coins ?


----------



## Deadboy90

Whats going on here? My miner goes through long periods of in activeness before resuming mining again.

When I took this screen shot it had been 10 minutes since my last share went through.


----------



## OwnedINC

Just started using CGminer and I have an issue...

The miner itself says 725 Khash yet every pool/coin I mine on is reporting between 80-120


----------



## LuckyX2

Hey guys, what coins do you like and why? What are some of the pros and cons of the various coins?

Just trying to look at the bigger picture and determine which will see success based on the quality of the coin.


----------



## mrscott

I recently discovered I have a small bitcoin wallet on blockchain (enough for an R290x...), so in a couple of sentences, what's a simple way to convert it to cash? I am a complete noob on this topic, and there appears to be about a million places to do it. Also, do I need to remove my wallet from blockchain first?

Thanks for any assistance whatsoever.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So if I create a account there is a 3 day period or once I add coins?
> 
> Also do I set the sale price or they wait 3 days and just sale your coins ?


Nah, you can add coins immediately. You can trade them immediately. You just can't withdraw coins out of BTC-e until the three days are up


----------



## utnorris

So i am still having issues. I tried reinstalling W7 and when I run cgminer, it states it is running then the cmd window goes blank. AB shows 100% GPU usage, but I have no idea what my hash rate is and wemineltc does not seem to update very often, so I can't use that reliably to track my hash rate. I followed the guide found here:

https://www.weminecryptos.com/forum/topic/540-guide-how-to-mine-litecoins-from-scratch-both-cgminer-and-guiminer-version/

The only thing I changed was the AMD driver is the early Beta driver for the 290 series. I have tried guiminer, but it says it cannot find the server, again, I used their setup changing only the settings applicable to my GPU's. I tried 3.5 as they suggested and 3.7 versions of cgminer and get the same results. I have tried their suggested settings and the settings from their forum for a 290 and I get the same results. Both GPU's appear to be running, but the cmd line window shows a blank screen, so i cannot be for sure. I have not installed an anti-virus program just in case that was causing issues. My overclock is mild and completely stable. My PSU is more than enough for the two cards. I am just at a total lost right now with this and am pretty frustrated. Any ideas? My specs are in my sig. Also, everything is water cooled, so no temp issues.


----------



## jdc122

setting up about 3Mhashes today, should i point it at multipool or what?


----------



## Darklyric

Wow, I just sold my vaporx 7950s last night for 450$ a piece.... r290s here i come









Anyone know where i can get a water block?


----------



## KipH

If you get your bit coin advice from TC you may be in trouble.
Check facts with Ivan first









http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/08/how-to-mine-bitcoins/


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Wow, I just sold my vaporx 7950s last night for 450$ a piece.... r290s here i come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where i can get a water block?


Did you sell them on ebay?


----------



## Darklyric

Yes


----------



## dranas

I just started mining GLD. Would it be smarter to switch to LTC?


----------



## GoLDii3

Difficulty went up from 1,73 to 1,90. In some weeks,maybe months even LTC won't be profitable if it stays at the same price it is now. A 7950 makes 0,30 coins a day.


----------



## Banedox

So whey should I start for light coins? Also what pool?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Difficulty went up from 1,73 to 1,90. In some weeks,maybe months even LTC won't be profitable if it stays at the same price it is now. A 7950 makes 0,30 coins a day.


What lol? I would make like 50$ a day at least just mining ltc.... not that I'm mining it atm just that if I want a "relatively" stable coin, that's what I'll mine. 5x7950s 1x7870


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> What lol? I would make like 50$ a day at least just mining ltc.... not that I'm mining it atm just that if I want a "relatively" stable coin, that's what I'll mine. 5x7950s 1x7870


If difficulty goes up and the price remains the same,you will make less coin a day so that means you will get less money.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> If difficulty goes up and the price remains the same,you will make less coin a day so that means you will get less money.


I'm more then happy with 50$ a day as a fall back plan


----------



## ccRicers

Difficulty went up again? Gawd... I'm a bit disappointed my 7950 can only mine 1/3 litecoin a day as well, but $60 a week would still be something. My biggest hesitation from buying several graphics cards for a dedicated miner is in guessing how soon the break-even point would be.


----------



## dranas

Ill just mine both, LTC on my rig. GLD on the wifes rig ^_^


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Wow, I just sold my vaporx 7950s last night for 450$ a piece.... r290s here i come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where i can get a water block?


lmao the price of 7950s on ebay is so funny. Look at this one.. LINK

Looks like I should have invested in 7950's and just resold them now hahaha

Hokies, maybe you should sell off your farm, and buy 280x's for cheaper... lol


----------



## RAFFY

Is there any money to be made farming bit coins using 3x 290x's? Just curious because I checked out the video and links on the first page but it kept telling me I was losing money and that was with my hardware value set to zero. Each 290x pulls between 750-840mhash/s at stock speeds.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lmao the price of 7950s on ebay is so funny. Look at this one.. LINK
> 
> Looks like I should have invested in 7950's and just resold them now hahaha
> 
> Hokies, maybe you should sell off your farm, and buy 280x's for cheaper... lol


Wow he did who ever dirty, he didn't even pay shipping or buy her breakfast.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Difficulty went up again?


Difficulty goes up every ~3.5 days.


----------



## Playapplepie

Hey guys, I'm finally up and running on my rig after a week I'm the Smokies. My 270x is pulling in 361 kh/s with a slighter overclock of 25mhz on the core and a modest 100mhz bump on the memory. Anyone think I can get more kh/s on this card?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well, i havent done the wallet thing yet but heres the thing: after it says "GPU#0 using launch configuration T12x20" or T24x20 ( i tried it 2 times, gave different T counts)
> 
> the program stops...
> 
> 
> 
> Show me exactly what you typed in the command prompt
Click to expand...

Just saw this while looking for something else,



pretty much what you said but im going to change it to the liteguardian for litecoins, hoping it works.
if it does i'll try other pools for IFC, prime and feather coin...


----------



## barkinos98

Update:


I tried with another pool (liteguardian), still fails at the same step. Is it because im actively trying to use it and somehow my 780 isnt powerful enough* to handle it so it crashes?

*: I definetaly didnt think i would say that for a few more years to come


----------



## Deadboy90

So I guess it doesn't matter if I mine with a pool with a lot of members or one with few members, I will be getting the same amount out right? High population pools get to less coins but you get them more often and low population pools get less blocks but you get more of a share correct?


----------



## RAFFY

So with the difficulty being set so high now is it worth it to mine these things? I would be mining using 3* 290x? Would I make or lose money?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So with the difficulty being set so high now is it worth it to mine these things? I would be mining using 3* 290x? Would I make or lose money?


Make.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Make.


Even with these dedicated asics? Would I make more money doing the LiteCoin thing?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Even with these dedicated asics? Would I make more money doing the LiteCoin thing?


Tough you were referring to LTC. Infact my statement was referred to LTC.

BTC is worth money but only the big ones are into it. LTC is worth less but more,waaay more easy to mine. So with your 290X's you will have something like 2400 KH/s,something that will make you have a 300$ profit weekly mining 24/7 at current difficulty assuming your 290X's consume 0.9 KW at 0.10 USD KW/h.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Tough you were referring to LTC. Infact my statement was referred to LTC.
> 
> BTC is worth money but only the big ones are into it. LTC is worth less but more,waaay more easy to mine. So with your 290X's you will have something like 2400 KH/s,something that will make you have a 300$ profit weekly mining 24/7 at current difficulty assuming your 290X's consume 0.9 KW at 0.10 USD KW/h.


Did I see the difficulty jump twice today though?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I guess it doesn't matter if I mine with a pool with a lot of members or one with few members, I will be getting the same amount out right? High population pools get to less coins but you get them more often and low population pools get less blocks but you get more of a share correct?


Sounds about right. Smaller pools have a smaller contribution to the overall network so they will find blocks less frequently than the larger pools.


----------



## CravinR1

Difficulty went from 1,7 to 1,9 and will rise approx every 3.5 days til stabilized.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Difficulty went from 1,7 to 1,9 and will rise approx every 3.5 days til stabilized.


Difficulty on what? Bitcoins? LItecoins? what?


----------



## CravinR1

Litecoin difficulty is adjusted every 3.5 days

Sorry thought you knew I meant that


----------



## Hokies83

Everybody is focused on LTC ive been mining away at FTC like a mad man lol.

heck even bought 20000 FTC when it was way down to 0.000030 or what ever dumped at 0.000116 had like 90k ftc.... sent to coinbase... cashed out at 1.170$ per btc


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with another pool (liteguardian), still fails at the same step. Is it because im actively trying to use it and somehow my 780 isnt powerful enough* to handle it so it crashes?
> 
> *: I definetaly didnt think i would say that for a few more years to come


Try closing skype. Also what drivers are you using and what date version of cudaminer? The most recent is 11-20-2013


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Everybody is focused on LTC ive been mining away at FTC like a mad man lol.
> 
> heck even bought 20000 FTC when it was way down to 0.000030 or what ever dumped at 0.000116 had like 90k ftc.... sent to coinbase... cashed out at 1.170$ per btc


Are feather coins worth it? I have my doubts...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Are feather coins worth it? I have my doubts...


I mine them, not sure on their future though, they're a nearly identical Litecoin clone.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Are feather coins worth it? I have my doubts...


Ltc and FTC exchange value always jumps around with each other.

But FTC tends to spike higher .. why i mine them and not LTC.


----------



## BeepBeep

I had a question,

Does Motherboard/CPU really matter when it comes to GPU mining?

For example, What if I had 4x 7970 mining on a LGA775 mobo / C2Q setup, would that drop the KH/s or is it a viable option?

Only reason I ask is because I have access to 6 - 10 7970 @ 290NZD/per but I don't want to go all out on the other hardware in the mining machines.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeepBeep*
> 
> I had a question,
> 
> Does Motherboard/CPU really matter when it comes to GPU mining?
> 
> For example, What if I had 4x 7970 mining on a LGA775 mobo / C2Q setup, would that drop the KH/s or is it a viable option?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because I have access to 6 - 10 7970 @ 290NZD/per but I don't want to go all out on the other hardware in the mining machines.


NOT cpu bound, so have at it!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeepBeep*
> 
> I had a question,
> 
> Does Motherboard/CPU really matter when it comes to GPU mining?
> 
> For example, What if I had 4x 7970 mining on a LGA775 mobo / C2Q setup, would that drop the KH/s or is it a viable option?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because I have access to 6 - 10 7970 @ 290NZD/per but I don't want to go all out on the other hardware in the mining machines.


It shouldn't. There are guys here using Semprons for their mining rigs.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ltc and FTC exchange value always jumps around with each other.
> 
> But FTC tends to spike higher .. why i mine them and not LTC.


Would you say that FTC has a similar future to LTC and BTC? I just started mining LTC but with the difficulty increasing, I'm starting to think I missed the boat again and should switch to an easier currency.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Would you say that FTC has a similar future to LTC and BTC? I just started mining LTC but with the difficulty increasing, I'm starting to think I missed the boat again and should switch to an easier currency.


yes difficulty is going up but so is the price of the coin. As long as the price continues to go up along side the difficulty then you should be good.


----------



## CravinR1

Wish newegg would ship my cards already... Jeesh its been 3 days and still in packaging stage.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Wish newegg would ship my cards already... Jeesh its been 3 days and still in packaging stage.


Same with my card, although, it's only been a day so far.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Same with my card, although, it's only been a day so far.


shoulda paid your $2.99


----------



## Faint

If that's for shipping, I still have an active shoprunner account.

Ninja: Unless it was about something completely different.


----------



## CravinR1

I use my shoprunner account (free 2 day shipping and free returns)

I figured I should make my investment back in the first month (maybe a little more if the difficulty goes up a lot)

Looking at $1280 for 2x7950 and 2xR290 for a total of more or less 3000 mhs


----------



## utnorris

So I finally got Guiminer working, but it is only using one of my 290's, do I need to set something differently to get it to use both cards? As far as FTC, where is a guide on setting that up or is it the same as LTC, just a different pool?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I finally got Guiminer working, but it is only using one of my 290's, do I need to set something differently to get it to use both cards? As far as FTC, where is a guide on setting that up or is it the same as LTC, just a different pool?


Just a different pool.


----------



## utnorris

Do I need a different wallet or can I use my current wallet for my LTC's?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Do I need a different wallet or can I use my current wallet for my LTC's?


You need a separate wallet for litecoins, bitcoins, feathercoins, infinitecoins, etc.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I threw one of my old 6850's to mine along side my 7950. Not too bad actually, OC'd it gets 250 Kh/s. so I'm running at a total of about 860 Kh/s.


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so I figured out how to get my second GPU working. Is it better to have CF on or off or doesn't matter?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Ok, so I figured out how to get my second GPU working. Is it better to have CF on or off or doesn't matter?


It shouldn't matter unless you are operating one at a different frequency from the other. (If one OC's better than the other or something). I personally prefer it off though.


----------



## superj1977

Quick question... i am mining LTC on the givemecoins eur pool and i have just woke up through night and checked my dashboard/stats to see that none of my workers are showing as online and i have a zero hash rate yet my clients are crunching.

Does this mean that im wasting gpu cycles? or will my stats get picked up later? perhaps they have an issue with their servers. Juts dont wana be wasting electricity


----------



## utnorris

I am actually running at defaults and getting around 820 KH/s each. I will play with the overclock a bit later, but for now I just want to mine since it has taken 3 days to get this working.

Thank you to everyone for all the help.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Quick question... i am mining LTC on the givemecoins eur pool and i have just woke up through night and checked my dashboard/stats to see that none of my workers are showing as online and i have a zero hash rate yet my clients are crunching.
> 
> Does this mean that im wasting gpu cycles? or will my stats get picked up later? perhaps they have an issue with their servers. Juts dont wana be wasting electricity


I use the same pool. On the round estimate is there any numbers listed or is it showing zeros? Is so, there may have been a glitch with the servers and you probobly lost a whole nights mining.


----------



## superj1977

Round estimate is showing zero








Just went on their irc and the guys say all is well and it must be an issue at my end and to flush dns and restart miners. Will try that and see.

Thanks.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I am actually running at defaults and getting around 820 KH/s each. I will play with the overclock a bit later, but for now I just want to mine since it has taken 3 days to get this working.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for all the help.


R9 290x? Are you underwater?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Round estimate is showing zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just went on their irc and the guys say all is well and it must be an issue at my end and to flush dns and restart miners. Will try that and see.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry bro. I guess more coins for me lol


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> R9 290x? Are you underwater?


R9 290's under water.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> R9 290's under water.


Sexy. You were having problems Setting up the second card to mine right? You have to go into GUIscrypt and add another worker. You can just copy and paste the username, pool, etc.


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, I figured that out. Is it normal for the pool to show your hash rate going up and down even though GPUminer is showing a steady rate?


----------



## Deadboy90

So what do you guys think the next big cryptocurrency will be? Litecoin is spiking and im kicking myself for not mining them while I was mining bitcoin.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Yeah, I figured that out. Is it normal for the pool to show your hash rate going up and down even though GPUminer is showing a steady rate?


Yea its normal. Guiscrypt shows the true amount though. So whats your total hash rate with those babies?


----------



## utnorris

I am going to see how this goes over the next few days and if looks good for Litecoins then I will go ahead and get 2 more 290's and mine FTC. Both are relatively new like BTC was and can still be mined somewhat easily. I imagine as the price goes up more and more people will mine them and it will end up like BTC, but I should make a few dollars in the meantime.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea its normal. Guiscrypt shows the true amount though. So whats your total hash rate with those babies?


Around 1600-1650 KH/s using a max of 660watts. So not too bad. Better results than playing the lottery for me.


----------



## bustacap22

.


----------



## Playapplepie

I am getting about 362kh/s currently. Not too happy with that hash rate. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Where are you guys getting your powered risers? Also how long are they?


----------



## chropose

I want to start mining litecoin. How many GPUs can be stacked in one motherboard? 7? If so, what's the best setup for that? I'm thinking of 7x R9 280X.


----------



## CravinR1

Looks like there are micro pci-e to 16x risers ? So a lot


----------



## RAFFY

Does anyone have settings for a 290x using cgminer? Im currently getting about 560-650 for each card. I have seen online where people are getting 800-900 but my settings with feathercoins are not yield this. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## psyside

Guys, does R9 290 with custom fan profile overheats during extended periods?

What fan settings are you guys using?

Does currect afterburner support undervolting, and does it really helps? are they any settings which can make the gpu runs cooler but yet get great results during mining?

Like you get 50% instead of 60% profit, but card runs like -10c?

Thanks in advance, i never mined, so total noob here.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Did I see the difficulty jump twice today though?


No, it increments every 2016 blocks, or ~3.5 days. It's impossible for difficulty to change twice in one 24 hour period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeepBeep*
> 
> Does Motherboard/CPU really matter when it comes to GPU mining?


One off my mining machines has a 1.6GHz single core Celeron in it, and it's two 7950s get the same hash rate as the 7950s in my primary system (which has a 4.4GHz 3930k in it).


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> NOT cpu bound, so have at it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It shouldn't. There are guys here using Semprons for their mining rigs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> One off my mining machines has a 1.6GHz single core Celeron in it, and it's two 7950s get the same hash rate as the 7950s in my primary system (which has a 4.4GHz 3930k in it).


Brilliant, thank you.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Does anyone have settings for a 290x using cgminer? Im currently getting about 560-650 for each card. I have seen online where people are getting 800-900 but my settings with feathercoins are not yield this. Any help would be awesome.


http://holynerdvana.blogspot.no/2013/11/litecoin-mining-with-r9-290-and-r9-290x.html


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Guys, does R9 290 with custom fan profile overheats during extended periods?
> 
> What fan settings are you guys using?
> 
> Does currect afterburner support undervolting, and does it really helps? are they any settings which can make the gpu runs cooler but yet get great results during mining?
> 
> Like you get 50% instead of 60% profit, but card runs like -10c?
> 
> Thanks in advance, i never mined, so total noob here.


Posted a link to a guide for 290's above.


----------



## utnorris

So is it better to be part of multiple pools or just one?


----------



## psyside

Thanks rep +


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So is it better to be part of multiple pools or just one?


1 pool if based off PPLNS.
http://litebonk.com/about <-- Explanation of how PPLNS works.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Guys, does R9 290 with custom fan profile overheats during extended periods?
> 
> What fan settings are you guys using?
> 
> Does currect afterburner support undervolting, and does it really helps? are they any settings which can make the gpu runs cooler but yet get great results during mining?
> 
> Like you get 50% instead of 60% profit, but card runs like -10c?
> 
> Thanks in advance, i never mined, so total noob here.


With my 290x i do not see any performance affected by temperatures. I'm running my cards at 1000/1500 with fan @ 85% and am hitting 85-92c. Been running like that for almost 12 hours not a problem. Each card has under 10 stales (maybe thats bad, im a noob too lol).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> http://holynerdvana.blogspot.no/2013/11/litecoin-mining-with-r9-290-and-r9-290x.html


Thank you sir +rep! I was searching last night but I'm still a noob so I dont quite know where to search for answers really.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So is it better to be part of multiple pools or just one?


Im in the D2 pool and over the course of 5.5 hours i earned 2.7 FTC. Not sure if thats good or not.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with another pool (liteguardian), still fails at the same step. Is it because im actively trying to use it and somehow my 780 isnt powerful enough* to handle it so it crashes?
> 
> *: I definetaly didnt think i would say that for a few more years to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try closing skype. Also what drivers are you using and what date version of cudaminer? The most recent is 11-20-2013
Click to expand...

I'm using the latest cudaminer which was released on 1st december 2013, and driver is 331.58, I'll try it now with skype closed, hope it works!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Im in the D2 pool and over the course of 5.5 hours i earned 2.7 FTC. Not sure if thats good or not.


Sounds fantastic... wish I had that workrate.







I pull down around .7 FTC _per day_ currently... are you just running two 290x's or three?

EDIT: Ah I see from your rig list it's 2.









Might have to grab me some 290x's soon.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Try closing skype. Also what drivers are you using and what date version of cudaminer? The most recent is 11-20-2013


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> [
> 
> Try closing skype. Also what drivers are you using and what date version of cudaminer? The most recent is 11-20-2013
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the latest cudaminer which was released on 1st december 2013, and driver is 331.58, I'll try it now with skype closed, hope it works!
Click to expand...

And... Nope. Still stops working when it comes to "working with T24x20" or something.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Sounds fantastic... wish I had that workrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pull down around .7 FTC _per day_ currently... are you just running two 290x's or three?


Just two 290x right now on stock cooler. Once I get my third and my water blocks in from FrozenCPU and the correct settings for the cards i should be around 2.7Mhash. If what I am reading online is correct. Maybe higher if I can get some great overclocks under water. I'm interested to see how many I have once I get home from work at 5:30pm.


----------



## uaedroid

Is there a way to uninstall or re-install the GUIminer for Litecoin? Thanks.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Is there a way to uninstall or re-install the GUIminer for Litecoin? Thanks.


The version I use does not require instalation. Just delete the files and redownload?


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The version I use does not require instalation. Just delete the files and redownload?


I tried to delete the files and re-install but to no avail. When I tried to click the guiminer, it will go automatically to the taskbar and won't open. This happened after I installed the new beta driver from AMD, I tried to re-installed the old AMD driver but the this problem is still there. Where did you download the guiminer? Thanks.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I tried to delete the files and re-install but to no avail. When I tried to click the guiminer, it will go automatically to the taskbar and won't open. This happened after I installed the new beta driver from AMD, I tried to re-installed the old AMD driver but the this problem is still there. Where did you download the guiminer? Thanks.


I got my GUI from the help / support page at pooledbits.org, or maybe it was pooledbits.com.

Did you fully uninstall the previous driver though?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> And... Nope. Still stops working when it comes to "working with T24x20" or something.


At this point I don't know what to tell you. I've never had any of the issues that you are having. In fact cudaminer has been more bug free than cgminer for me. Do you have any other systems you can try it on?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> And... Nope. Still stops working when it comes to "working with T24x20" or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't know what to tell you. I've never had any of the issues that you are having. In fact cudaminer has been more bug free than cgminer for me. Do you have any other systems you can try it on?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, no :/
Again, do i need to do anything other than paste the command "cudaminer -o stratum+tcp://stratum.coinex.pw:9003 -O worker.1assword -i 0" when shift+right click in the x64 file?
I'm 100% sure my rig is x64 but i will try it for x86, just realized i have that too.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I got my GUI from the help / support page at pooledbits.org, or maybe it was pooledbits.com.
> 
> Did you fully uninstall the previous driver though?


Will try to use driver sweeper. Thanks mate. +rep!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Will try to use driver sweeper. Thanks mate. +rep!


Dont use driver sweep it doesn't work in windows 8. Use the ATI Driver Uninstaller, click the option to also delete the folders, then restart, run cc cleaner, restart, install new drivers


----------



## Banedox

So where should i start to get my 290X mining?

Also what pool do you guys advise me to use here on OCN, I heard OCN has a pool but cant find it...

Would like to mine LiteCoin unless something else is advised..


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Unfortunately, no :/
> Again, do i need to do anything other than paste the command "cudaminer -o stratum+tcp://stratum.coinex.pw:9003 -O worker.1assword -i 0" when shift+right click in the x64 file?
> I'm 100% sure my rig is x64 but i will try it for x86, just realized i have that too.


That's the only thing that I do and it just works from there.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So where should i start to get my 290X mining?
> 
> Also what pool do you guys advise me to use here on OCN, I heard OCN has a pool but cant find it...


What are you wanting to mine?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone..? Where you guys getting your powered risers?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What are you wanting to mine?


ahh shoot knew i forgot something in that post , I want to mine Litecoin, unless something else is advised...


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Dont use driver sweep it doesn't work in windows 8. Use the ATI Driver Uninstaller, click the option to also delete the folders, then restart, run cc cleaner, restart, install new drivers


Thanks a lot for this mate. + rep!


----------



## Darklyric

no! that doesn't work in 8!!!! It completely corrupts the instal









Unless they recently changed it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone..? Where you guys getting your powered risers?


There is amazon ebay buyahash ect.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Unfortunately, no :/
> Again, do i need to do anything other than paste the command "cudaminer -o stratum+tcp://stratum.coinex.pw:9003 -O worker.1assword -i 0" when shift+right click in the x64 file?
> I'm 100% sure my rig is x64 but i will try it for x86, just realized i have that too.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only thing that I do and it just works from there.
Click to expand...

My windowes have been acting up lately, winter break and i format this :/


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone..? Where you guys getting your powered risers?


Just google "Powered PCI Risers" they are all over the place. eBay has them for as low as $2.75
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> ahh shoot knew i forgot something in that post , I want to mine Litecoin, unless something else is advised...


This is the most straight forward Litecoin guide I have come across. Also read the basic litecoin guide he links in there as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks a lot for this mate. + rep!


Anytime!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> no! that doesn't work in 8!!!! It completely corrupts the instal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they recently changed it...
> There is amazon ebay buyahash ect.


Are the amazon ones reliable?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Are the amazon ones reliable?


Not sure honestly I'm just about ready to try my buyahash powered 1x16x cables to add a few 100$ 7050s I grabbed on friday. I think the most important part is making sure that they are not hot or overlapping (will disrupt signals), and have very solid connections as they are known to spark. I will me monitoring mine ver closely but not to worried as its going into a 95% concrete room









Edit: fyi buyahash ships the chinese ones like everyone else.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Are the amazon ones reliable?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure honestly I'm just about ready to try my buyahash powered 1x16x cables to add a few 100$ 7050s I grabbed on friday. I think the most important part is making sure that they are not hot or overlapping (will disrupt signals), and have very solid connections as they are known to spark. I will me monitoring mine ver closely but not to worried as its going into a 95% concrete room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: fyi buyahash ships the chinese ones like everyone else.
Click to expand...

Sparking computer parts? well that sounds safe









I need some too. Now I'm wondering if I should build a substantial miner on credit, it seems like it is a fairly safe bet. I will be quickly left behind at 800kh/s, already its quite low.

Edit: I don't see any "Dedicated miner build" threads, maybe someone should put together one of those. A parts list/guide that shows a nicely pieced system if someone were to buy new.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sparking computer parts? well that sounds safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some too. Now I'm wondering if I should build a substantial miner on credit, it seems like it is a fairly safe bet. I will be quickly left behind at 800kh/s, already its quite low.
> 
> Edit: I don't see any "Dedicated miner build" threads, maybe someone should put together one of those. A parts list/guide that shows a nicely pieced system if someone were to buy new.


sephron single core am3 or am3+ cpu 4 gb of bargain ram just for windows if you want it. and a ud3 or ud5. A quality PSU for your needs depending on how many gpus and what they pull wattage wise. A milk crate, and a box fan. Oh and a wifi dongle lol. done


----------



## kennah

So if you're jumping in right now, is it still profitable? I've had it running on my GTX670 for a couple months and have gotten about $10 worth. But building a NAS/Plex server soon and was thinking of sticking a 7970 in it just because.

EDIT: By profitable I mean - breaking even. Would be nice if it paid for the card + a little extra in 6 months or so.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> So if you're jumping in right now, is it still profitable? I've had it running on my GTX670 for a couple months and have gotten about $10 worth. But building a NAS/Plex server soon and was thinking of sticking a 7970 in it just because.
> 
> EDIT: By profitable I mean - breaking even. Would be nice if it paid for the card + a little extra in 6 months or so.


Nope. Market is flooded now, only a matter of time before prices crash, now that it is becoming popular.


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Nope. Market is flooded now, only a matter of time before prices crash, now that it is becoming popular.


Guess I'll keep to my pennies then







Getting the latest humble bundle for free was pretty cool though.


----------



## Playapplepie

Would someone explain memory clocks on a graphics card to me? I must have forgotten or just missed something, but on the Newegg listing of my card says its effective memory clock is 5500mhz. In GPU-Z, my memory is clocked at 1500mhz. Is there something I don't know about or missed?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> So if you're jumping in right now, is it still profitable? I've had it running on my GTX670 for a couple months and have gotten about $10 worth. But building a NAS/Plex server soon and was thinking of sticking a 7970 in it just because.
> 
> EDIT: By profitable I mean - breaking even. Would be nice if it paid for the card + a little extra in 6 months or so.


I think part of your problem is that your mining using Nvidia. They mine horribly for whatever reason. I'm sure some of the guys with great mining backgrounds can explain why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Would someone explain memory clocks on a graphics card to me? I must have forgotten or just missed something, but on the Newegg listing of my card says its effective memory clock is 5500mhz. In GPU-Z, my memory is clocked at 1500mhz. Is there something I don't know about or missed?


Check out these links...

GPU Memory Speed
QDR
DDR


----------



## utnorris

Thought you could mine LTC and FTC from guiminer at the same time by using different pools, is this incorrect?


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Check out these links...
> 
> GPU Memory Speed
> QDR
> DDR


Ahh, thank you very much! +Rep for you, sir.

By the way, how is that Auburn loss feeling?


----------



## barkinos98

BWAAAH
My CudaMiner isnt working


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What's the consensus about mining alternative coins to Litecoin? Is it smarter to mine 40 dollars worth of feathercoin which amounts to 50 coins or 40 dollars worth of litecoin but 1 only 1 coin. It could be argued either way but what do you guys think? Which growth potential would be greater? Litecoin because it's more accepted or feathercoin because as difficulty increases, the price rises.


----------



## ccRicers

One can only hope...

And LMAO if they take the GTX 770 request instead.


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I think part of your problem is that your mining using Nvidia. They mine horribly for whatever reason. I'm sure some of the guys with great mining backgrounds can explain why.


Oh I know nvidia is terrible for it, only did it for giggles. The few that I've gotten so far has been a nice bonus. That's why I asked about using a 7970 in a second rig/server.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> BWAAAH
> My CudaMiner isnt working


This is a guide for nVidia only:
Quote:


> CUDAMINER HOME PAGE
> NOTE: This guide is intended to work best for those using Win7!
> 
> Bookmark the LTC Mining Hardware Compendium page now. You will find just about every single conceivable device and device config known to man and LTC mining.
> 
> 7-13-13 release has support for Stratum.
> 
> 1) Make sure you have the latest NVidia drivers, the CUDA SDK, and the latest CUDAMiner.
> 
> 2) Make a Batch File
> Click for Instructions (Click to View)
> 
> 3)Right-click / "edit" your batch file. Copy / Paste into your batch file this base config:
> Code:
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://netcodepool.org:3333 -O workername:workerpass
> 
> 4) Replace "workername" / "workerpass" with your worker name and worker password.
> EXAMPLE CONFIG SYNTAX
> Code:
> cudaminer.exe -d 0,1,2 -i 1,0,0 -l auto,S27x3,28x4 -C 0,2,1
> Flag Notes (From Author README)
> --no-autotune
> disables the built-in autotuning feature for maximizing CUDA kernel efficiency and uses some heuristical guesswork, which might not be optimal.
> --devices [-d]
> gives a list of CUDA device IDs to operate on. Device IDs start counting from 0!
> --launch-config [-l]
> specify the kernel launch configuration per device. This replaces autotune or heuristic selection.
> --interactive [-i]
> list of flags (0 or 1) to enable interactive desktop performance on individual cards. Use this to remove lag at the cost of some hashing performance. Do not use large launch configs for devices that shall run in interactive mode - it's best to use autotune!
> --texture-cache [-C]
> list of flags (0 or 1 or 2) to enable use of the texture cache for reading from the scrypt scratchpad. 1 uses a 1D cache, whereas 2 uses a 2D texture layout. This is very experimental and may hurt performance on some cards.
> --single-memory [-m]
> list of flags (0 or 1) to make the devices allocate their scrypt scratchpad in a single,
> consecutive memory block. On Windows Vista, 7/8 this may lead to a smaller memory size being used.
> 
> 5) Place the batch file into your cudaminer folder. Run your batch file, not the cudaminer executable. If you did not specify a launch config[-L], Cudaminer will 'autotune' first for a minute or so.
> 
> Use the following sources to tweak your baseline config from step #4
> CUDAMiner Author README
> Cudaminer Google Doc Settings Compendium
> LTC Hardware Comparison Wiki
> The .batcave


This is what i have

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://ltc-eu.give-me-coins.com:3334 -O USERNAME.USERNAMEASSWORD


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Thought you could mine LTC and FTC from guiminer at the same time by using different pools, is this incorrect?


You can mine different coins at the same time with Guiminer. I'm doing it right now.


----------



## Shurr

any way to go from btc-e to paypal?

edit, there is but at a 7% fee! ouch too much!


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> any way to go from btc-e to paypal?
> 
> edit, there is but at a 7% fee! ouch too much!


Localbitcoins. Sell whatever coin you have for BTC an trade it over there with a reputable buyer. Just did that and was super easy.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Wow.. This morning there was the x1 to x16 XL powered risers at buyahash and now they're gone.







I just need one!!!


----------



## ikem

what is everyone using for ati miners? and pool. I did some BTC mining a while back, but would like to see what I can do in LTC


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> what is everyone using for ati miners? and pool. I did some BTC mining a while back, but would like to see what I can do in LTC


cgminer and FCPOOL (Feathercoins)


----------



## RAFFY

So I've been mining FTC for a little over 15 hours and have receive 17.6 FTC. Is earning lets say 15 FTC every day worth my while in the long run?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So I've been mining FTC for a little over 15 hours and have receive 17.6 FTC. Is earning lets say 15 FTC every day worth my while in the long run?


That would be around $15 everyday at current rates, do you think it's worth it for that?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That would be around $15 everyday at current rates, do you think it's worth it for that?


Shoot. If I was pulling that, I would say it's worth it. It'll pay the electricity bill.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That would be around $15 everyday at current rates, do you think it's worth it for that?


Yeah that's worth it in my book since im not home when its going on. I have to figure out this whole cash out procedure. Im looking to do it away I just need to learn it.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yeah that's worth it in my book since im not home when its going on. I have to figure out this whole cash out procedure. Im looking to do it away I just need to learn it.


1) Trade LTC for BTC,
2) Send BTC to Coinbase,
3) Sell BTC with Coinbase,
4) Receive funds directly to bank account,
5) ???,
6) PROFIT!!!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> 1) Trade LTC for BTC,
> 2) Send BTC to Coinbase,
> 3) Sell BTC with Coinbase,
> 4) Receive funds directly to bank account,
> 5) ???,
> 6) PROFIT!!!


As simple as that is, it helps a noob like me out lol. This only my second day of this bitcoin stuff. Now I need to find the best programs to do those steps too lol. Plus I need to research the market fluctuation of this currency.


----------



## cam51037

I sure wish Canada has a Coinbase like service. Through Cavirtex their fee is 1.5% I believe for the trade, and a flat $6 to withdraw. And, the bank charges $25 on that to accept the transfer, what a rip-off!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I sure wish Canada has a Coinbase like service. Through Cavirtex their fee is 1.5% I believe for the trade, and a flat $6 to withdraw. And, the bank charges $25 on that to accept the transfer, what a rip-off!


RBC doesn't charge $25 to accept transfer...

What bank are you using?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, I need your collective help.

I'm creating a thread to compare cpu mining performance for primecoin and protoshares.

If you feel like it, please share your numbers for mining at beeeeer.org with clock speeds, make and model of the cpu and ram config, as well as board settings (if you can tweak bclk, or whatever).

Here's a link to it: Cpu mining extravaganza


----------



## LuckyX2

Hey guys, I'd like something for my CPU to do while my GPU's are mining Litecoin. So what's the best CPU only coin? Primecoin?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Here in Canada, 7950, 7970, 280X, 290 are all sold out. Seems like AMD will have an amazing quarter.


----------



## Banedox

so I have a 290x with GUI miner only getting 800 hash how do i fix this?


----------



## Faint

Still waiting on Newegg to ship my 290. It's still in the packaging stage.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> so I have a 290x with GUI miner only getting 800 hash how do i fix this?


CGminer.conf for R9 290 and ~900KHash:

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334",
"user" : "[USER].[WORKER]",
"pass" : "[PASS]"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333",
"user" : "[USER].[WORKER]",
"pass" : "[PASS]"
}
],

"intensity" : "20",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "32765",
"gpu-engine" : "1000",
"gpu-fan" : "40-100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1350",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"temp-cutoff" : "99",
"temp-overheat" : "95",
"temp-target" : "90",

"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"failover-only" : true,
"gpu-threads" : "1",

"log" : "5",
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",

"scrypt" : true,
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}

The settings are similar for the R9 290X -- the only change I would make is to the following lines:

"thread-concurrency" : "33792",
"gpu-engine" : "1025",
"gpu-fan" : "40-100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1350",
"gpu-powertune" : "20"


----------



## ForceProjection

Just an FYI, if you're on the GiveMeCoins LTC pools, it's *looking like* their auth servers are being DDoS'd atm. There's a couple of growing threads on their forums with people that can't connect, all US/EU auth servers are down. Additionally, their site is dragging as well.

So don't take your mining systems offline, because you won't be able to reconnect.

Sucks... I'd just gotten my 7950 up to 727 kh/s & still had 45 Mhz of core, & 95 Mhz of memory OC headroom when I fooled around with dropping the voltage & hard locked my miner rig. -_-

WeMineLTC here I come...


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Just an FYI, if you're on the GiveMeCoins LTC pools, it's *looking like* their auth servers are being DDoS'd atm. There's a couple of growing threads on their forums with people that can't connect, all US/EU auth servers are down. Additionally, their site is dragging as well.
> 
> So don't take your mining systems offline, because you won't be able to reconnect.
> 
> Sucks... I'd just gotten my 7950 up to 727 kh/s & still had 45 Mhz of core, & 95 Mhz of memory OC headroom when I fooled around with dropping the voltage & hard locked my miner rig. -_-
> 
> WeMineLTC here I come...


Probably Coinotron realizing that everyone is leaving their ridiculous 3.5% LTC fees for the 0% over at give-me-coins lol


----------



## legoman786

Anyone know what the mining performance is of an R7 240?


----------



## utnorris

Geez, looks like everyone is crashing this party. AMD cards can't be found that are worth a darn and Ebay is sky high on even 7970's. I guess the cat is out on LTC and FTC. I am just hoping to pay for my rig, but that even looks like it will be a long shot if so many people are mining.


----------



## cam51037

So somebody tried to sell me their BFL Jalapeno today for around $3800.... they seemed kind of surprised when I said I'd pass, and I could purchase 50GH/s at cex.io for that price.

Oh why has mining gear become so overpriced?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Probably Coinotron realizing that everyone is leaving their ridiculous 3.5% LTC fees for the 0% over at give-me-coins lol


Lol!







Prolly so, I wouldn't be surprised at all, considering... I'm hoping the market value stays stable for the next couple of weeks. Because if so, I'm adding a hopefully unlockable, R9 290 to the mix. My unlocked shader 6950 & the 7950 TF3 are putting down a combined 1270 kh/s, & I'm still playing with overclocks to find the sweet spot. Here's to hoping for 1300 kh/s!









Soooo glad I didn't sell that 6950 last year!

Sort of offtopic, but does anyone know the maximum password length for WeMineLTC.com? 30+ character p.w.'s are right out...


----------



## Playapplepie

Anyone know any tips to optimize mining for AMD cards? I'm pulling around 330-360 kh/s. I would like to mine more. I'm also considering sending my card back and upgrading to a 290x.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Anyone know any tips to optimize mining for AMD cards? I'm pulling around 330-360 kh/s. I would like to mine more. I'm also considering sending my card back and upgrading to a 290x.


If you send it back, grab a 280X or a 290 for mining.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Just an FYI, if you're on the GiveMeCoins LTC pools, it's *looking like* their auth servers are being DDoS'd atm. There's a couple of growing threads on their forums with people that can't connect, all US/EU auth servers are down. Additionally, their site is dragging as well.
> 
> So don't take your mining systems offline, because you won't be able to reconnect.
> 
> Sucks... I'd just gotten my 7950 up to 727 kh/s & still had 45 Mhz of core, & 95 Mhz of memory OC headroom when I fooled around with dropping the voltage & hard locked my miner rig. -_-
> 
> WeMineLTC here I come...


Ouch, lucky then I hooked up yesterday. Though, could that explain the higher amount of stales/invalids that I am getting compared to WeMineLTC?


----------



## ikem

any help on configuring cgminer for my 7870 hawks? they are running around 280khs


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you send it back, grab a 280X or a 290 for mining.


How many kh/s will a 280x bring in?

EDIT:

Almost all of Newegg's 280x stock is gone....


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> How many kh/s will a 280x bring in?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Almost all of Newegg's 280x stock is gone....


700


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> 700


That is twice than what I am currently mining, but can I not get more out of 270x?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> That is twice than what I am currently mining, but can I not get more out of 270x?


Sorry man I am very limited on knowledge. Im still in my first 24 hours mining/ looking into coins. With that being said I think I am addicted. So far I have mined 28.3 FTC is less than 24 hours on my 290x's. Hopefully I can figure out this GUminer and get 2.0Mhash/s going then 3.0 once my third arrives. But yeah this mining stuff is fun!


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Sorry man I am very limited on knowledge. Im still in my first 24 hours mining/ looking into coins. With that being said I think I am addicted. So far I have mined 28.3 FTC is less than 24 hours on my 290x's. Hopefully I can figure out this GUminer and get 2.0Mhash/s going then 3.0 once my third arrives. But yeah this mining stuff is fun!


 What is FTC? I'm guessing that is easier to mine than LiteCoins.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What is FTC? I'm guessing that is easier to mine than LiteCoins.


Feathercoin, and yes, I just looked at it. You get way more coins, but currently its value is low. But who knows, maybe it will go up with time too.


----------



## caenlen

bitcoin cloud mining is live - no hardware needed

https://cex.io/promo/

not sure how it all works yet, reviewed at Wall street journal less than 24 hours ago, its legit


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Feathercoin, and yes, I just looked at it. You get way more coins, but currently its value is low. But who knows, maybe it will go up with time too.


How low is low?


----------



## Snuckie7

Can anyone give me a brief overview on what's happening with digital currency atm? I noticed that 7950/7970/280X's are sold out everywhere.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Can anyone give me a brief overview on what's happening with digital currency atm? I noticed that 7950/7970/280X's are sold out everywhere.


Mainstreamed. It's on every new channels and tv show, so the masses are buying it up.

If you want to get into mining your out of luck. I looked everywhere, even $5000 ASIC miner cards are backordered for a year or more.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Mainstreamed. It's on every new channels and tv show, so the masses are buying it up.
> 
> If you want to get into mining your out of luck. I looked everywhere, even $5000 ASIC miner cards are backordered for a year or more.


Dear lord :O

I do have a capable mining graphics card though, but it's probably already too late to get in on this isn't it?


----------



## Faint

It depends on what you are wanting to be mining.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> It depends on what you are wanting to be mining.


BitCoin is out. How are LTC and FTC looking atm?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> BitCoin is out. How are LTC and FTC looking atm?


Pretty good atm, although your gonna need a bit more gpu power to really make a decent go at it. I've got the same gpu (albeit mine's on the reference 7970 board w/ 6+8 pin pwr.) under a heatkiller block that's turning out 727 kh/s, and it's not at it's max oc yet.

Throw in a 6970 or an unlocked 6950 like I have, and it's good for another 500-535 kh/s, which will net you > $600/mo. taking your power bill into consideration (assuming you're paying less than $.15 per kw/hr, & the current value of Litecoin holds steady).


----------



## Playapplepie

Would another 270x in Crossfire be worthwhile?


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Pretty good atm, although your gonna need a bit more gpu power to really make a decent go at it. I've got the same gpu (albeit mine's on the reference 7970 board w/ 6+8 pin pwr.) under a heatkiller block that's turning out 727 kh/s, and it's not at it's max oc yet.
> 
> Throw in a 6970 or an unlocked 6950 like I have, and it's good for another 500-535 kh/s, which will net you > $600/mo. taking your power bill into consideration (assuming you're paying less than $.15 per kw/hr, & the current value of Litecoin holds steady).


I also have a 7970 PCB 7950 with a pretty big overclock on it (stable at 1200MHz @ 1.131V) and electricity is 'free' at university.

So LiteCoins are still worth it? What about FTC?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I also have a 7970 PCB 7950 with a pretty big overclock on it (stable at 1200MHz @ 1.131V) and electricity is 'free' at university.
> 
> So LiteCoins are still worth it? What about FTC?


You'll be gambling on FTC's price going up when mining it. ATM, LTC > FTC.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I also have a 7970 PCB 7950 with a pretty big overclock on it (stable at 1200MHz @ 1.131V) and electricity is 'free' at university.
> 
> So LiteCoins are still worth it? What about FTC?


Couldn't really answer on the FTC as I'm all new to mining stuff myself, & I can't really claim to have in depth knowledge on the subject. Comparatively speaking, my TF3 is pulling those numbers at 1260 core and 1765 on the memory @ 1.3VDC. I'm still tweaking cgminer settings before I go to max clocks though, and to be fair, there may very well be some more gains to be had from me doing so.









Free electricity is always a bonus where mining is concerned.







I'm paying $.10 per kw/h up to usage exceeding 1500 kw/hr/mo, so yeah, it's definitely worth it to me. Plus I'm on a co-op power company, I'll see a nice dividend back at the end of the fiscal year too. Lol!


----------



## Playapplepie

So I am noticing that when I bump my current clocks, 1175 on core and 1500 on memory, higher and higher, I begin to lose kh/s. What is that junk about?


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So I am noticing that when I bump my current clocks, 1175 on core and 1500 on memory, higher and higher, I begin to lose kh/s. What is that junk about?


Your card isn't stable most likely.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So I am noticing that when I bump my current clocks, 1175 on core and 1500 on memory, higher and higher, I begin to lose kh/s. What is that junk about?


Yea I notice it too. It's finicky. The sweet spot for my current card seems to be 1085 Core and 1500 Memory, with a -10% Powertune. I average ~660KH/s at those specs. The farther I get from those clocks (higher or lower), the lower my hash rate becomes.

If I remember right, the 270x is basically a "remastered" 7950, right? Not a simple re-brand... it's been re-done, just has the same base specs.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> How low is low?


Currently checking on a mining calculator. At best probably 85-90 cents per feathercoin.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea I notice it too. It's finicky. The sweet spot for my current card seems to be 1085 Core and 1500 Memory, with a -10% Powertune. I average ~660KH/s at those specs. The farther I get from those clocks (higher or lower), the lower my hash rate becomes.
> 
> If I remember right, the 270x is basically a "remastered" 7950, right? Not a simple re-brand... it's been re-done, just has the same base specs.


I'm holding steady at 364 kh/s, but if you are right about the 270x being a remastered 7950 then I would like to be getting your hash rate.


----------



## CravinR1

270x is a 7870


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Your card isn't stable most likely.


How would I make it stable? Voltage bump?


----------



## MrDucktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Pretty good atm, although your gonna need a bit more gpu power to really make a decent go at it. I've got the same gpu (albeit mine's on the reference 7970 board w/ 6+8 pin pwr.) under a heatkiller block that's turning out 727 kh/s, and it's not at it's max oc yet.
> 
> Throw in a 6970 or an unlocked 6950 like I have, and it's good for another 500-535 kh/s, which will net you > $600/mo. taking your power bill into consideration (assuming you're paying less than $.15 per kw/hr, & the current value of Litecoin holds steady).


How do I get my 6970 to reach 500-535KH/s? So far I'm @~ 430KH/s with the card at 930/1450 and Thread concurrency of 8128 I think.


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I'm holding steady at 364 kh/s, but if you are right about the 270x being a remastered 7950 then I would like to be getting your hash rate.


The 270x is a 7870 so your hash rates make sense. I have two 7850's that knock out about 350 ~ 360 kh/s each. The highest I have hit is 386kh/s but my card was OC'd to 1120/1350 and wasn't stable (came down yesterday morning to find my PC had restarted and lost potentially a whole night of mining.







) Been running 1050/1225 for the last 24 hours and maintaining a steady 350~360kh/s so think I may have found the sweet spot.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So I've been mining FTC for a little over 15 hours and have receive 17.6 FTC. Is earning lets say 15 FTC every day worth my while in the long run?


I misread your post as LTC not FTC... almost crapped myself! As others have said it's a bit of a gamble (but on the other hand... isn't everything - including holding fiat these days). Two possibilities exist pretty much since it, like LTC, are pretty much forks of BTC anyway. So one possibility is that the whole cryptocurrency 'boom' goes bust, or the proof-of-work coins based on BTC all go down because of dilution/forking - or things continue on like they have thus far (i.e. someday next year BTC are worth $10K, LTC are worth $1000, and FTC are worth the $30-40 that LTC are worth now).

In the worst case scenario (the first one obviously), you're out a few hundred dollars for power - but you helped heat your house a little during the winter (unless you're in the southern hemisphere... then oops). Best case scenario you've made so much money you don't care! That's basically what happened with my BTC I mined back in 2012... on a little more than $150 worth of electricity I've made somewhere in the area of $20K... of course, it could wind up being worthless in the long run - but in that case it was worth the 'experiment' anyway.

Do I wish I'd kept mining right up to the big ASIC explosion? Sure I do - but I can't complain about what I _might_ have done but didn't - it's still been fun and profitable no matter what. I just don't delude myself into thinking that mining cryptos is a safer bet than having a decent job is... but if it can buy me a new Porsche sometime in the next year or two... that would be nice.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea I notice it too. It's finicky. The sweet spot for my current card seems to be 1085 Core and 1500 Memory, with a -10% Powertune. I average ~660KH/s at those specs. The farther I get from those clocks (higher or lower), the lower my hash rate becomes.
> 
> If I remember right, the 270x is basically a "remastered" 7950, right? Not a simple re-brand... it's been re-done, just has the same base specs.


I am going to go ahead and quote myself on what I discovered the other day (from another litecoin thread)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> I am finding that it benefits dramatically from higher memory clocks, HOWEVER you need a high core clock the higher you clock the memory to ensure there are no bottlenecks.
> 
> For example I had my core pinned at around 1000 core, and I raised my memory from about 1650MHz to 1775MHz and saw no change. However when I left it at 1775MHz and then gave the core 25-50MHz more, I went up 20-30 kh/s
> 
> I also found that with some ratios like 1000 core and 1450MHz i LOSE a lot of kh performance. It increases from 1250MHz memeory up to 1375MHz, then drops like a rock at 1400MHz. It starts to increase again after 1550MHz for me


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> bitcoin cloud mining is live - no hardware needed
> 
> https://cex.io/promo/
> 
> not sure how it all works yet, reviewed at Wall street journal less than 24 hours ago, its legit


Bitcoin mining is dead, that cloud mining site only gives profits to day traders and the site owners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Would another 270x in Crossfire be worthwhile?


More cost effective to go single 280X and sell your card, or save for an r9 290 non x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So I am noticing that when I bump my current clocks, 1175 on core and 1500 on memory, higher and higher, I begin to lose kh/s. What is that junk about?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Your card isn't stable most likely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea I notice it too. It's finicky. The sweet spot for my current card seems to be 1085 Core and 1500 Memory, with a -10% Powertune. I average ~660KH/s at those specs. The farther I get from those clocks (higher or lower), the lower my hash rate becomes.
> 
> If I remember right, the 270x is basically a "remastered" 7950, right? Not a simple re-brand... it's been re-done, just has the same base specs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> I am going to go ahead and quote myself on what I discovered the other day (from another litecoin thread)


Read guys: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=117221.0


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I misread your post as LTC not FTC... almost crapped myself! As others have said it's a bit of a gamble (but on the other hand... isn't everything - including holding fiat these days). Two possibilities exist pretty much since it, like LTC, are pretty much forks of BTC anyway. So one possibility is that the whole cryptocurrency 'boom' goes bust, or the proof-of-work coins based on BTC all go down because of dilution/forking - or things continue on like they have thus far (i.e. someday next year BTC are worth $10K, LTC are worth $1000, and FTC are worth the $30-40 that LTC are worth now).
> 
> In the worst case scenario (the first one obviously), you're out a few hundred dollars for power - but you helped heat your house a little during the winter (unless you're in the southern hemisphere... then oops). Best case scenario you've made so much money you don't care! That's basically what happened with my BTC I mined back in 2012... on a little more than $150 worth of electricity I've made somewhere in the area of $20K... of course, it could wind up being worthless in the long run - but in that case it was worth the 'experiment' anyway.
> 
> Do I wish I'd kept mining right up to the big ASIC explosion? Sure I do - but I can't complain about what I _might_ have done but didn't - it's still been fun and profitable no matter what. I just don't delude myself into thinking that mining cryptos is a safer bet than having a decent job is... but if it can buy me a new Porsche sometime in the next year or two... that would be nice.


Thanks for the response. I'm going to keep up with this FTC mining. I mean hell I have the hardware and the power to do it so I might as well take the gamble.
*
Edit: Hey can someone help me please.* I am currently trying to get the 1000hash from each of my 290x that people report. To do so it seems I need to use CGminer instead of GUIminer-Scrypt alpha. First off is this true? Secondly to use CGMiner do I have to use the APP SDK drivers, do using these drivers also increase performance with GUIMiner-Scrypt alpha? Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## Playapplepie

Everything on Newegg is sold out!!!! All I want is a 280 or 290!!!!


----------



## BackwoodsNC

What are the current Newegg promos?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So I've been mining FTC for a little over 15 hours and have receive 17.6 FTC. Is earning lets say 15 FTC every day worth my while in the long run?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be around $15 everyday at current rates, do you think it's worth it for that?
Click to expand...

:O
I'm hooking up some FTC on coinex asap...

I have 50k IFC so i think that should last me for a while, unless something happens i wont mine more 50k seems enough as it is.
FTC, IFC and LTC are the ones i'll mine for the following months to come, seems reasonable?

Also how can i make my cpu run for feathercoin?
BTW, with a modest overclock, some overvolting and ear-bleeding noises im getting around 370-380khash/s


----------



## Moragg

So... I've been using dustcoin and coinwarz to monitor the "profitability" of scrypt coins for a few days to see what it's like over time, and where 5000kH/s would get you (on average) $200/day a few days ago, that's down to $100/day now.

Is this indicative of where it's going in the next few months, or is this just a fluctuation and happens all the time? I was going to buy 6 R9 290s, but after seeing such a massive drop I'm worried I'd never make my money back (ignoring speculation) - the plan was to pull out money till hardware costs were covered, then consider keeping ltc/btc/ftc on speculation.


----------



## Playapplepie

So I am noticing that if I turn my monitor off that my hashrate rises. CoinHuntr is reporting my hashrate above 500. When I turn on my display, GUIMiner reads out 365 kh/s, then CoinHuntr reads back about the same. Are these two reading differently or does an off display boost hashrate?


----------



## rubicsphere

Right now I'm making 50 FTC, 1.33 LTC and 500,000 IFC everyday. Prices are dropping like mad today though.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Right now I'm making 50 FTC, 1.33 LTC and 500,000 IFC everyday. Prices are dropping like mad today though.


What's your setup? Newegg has finally decided to ship my 290. Won't get here till next week... probably.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> What's your setup? Newegg has finally decided to ship my 290. Won't get here till next week... probably.


FTC= 2 7970's and 1 7950
LTC= 2 R9 290's, 1 7950, and a GTX 780
IFC= 4770k, 7870, 6870, and a 6750

The 7870 and 6870 are my friends who mine for me if I give them small things like a game here and there etc. I recently sold the 7970's and 7950's and replacing them with R9 290's. I bought 2 7970's on eBay last week for $425 for both but at the current prices I will probably turn around and sell them back on eBay for $800 and get 2 more 290's. My goal is to have only 290's mining by January. Hopefully 7 in total.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Right now I'm making 50 FTC, 1.33 LTC and 500,000 IFC everyday. Prices are dropping like mad today though.


:O
That is some mad hash there!
I mine for lolz since this 780 cant do much, plus there isnt a proper GUI which makes me hate to do this :/


----------



## RAFFY

Can someone please help me setup CGminer or BFminer please. I can not get either one to pick up my video cards and I have beta 9.5 install and AMD APP SDK. ANY help would greatly appreciated!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can someone please help me setup CGminer or BFminer please. I can not get either one to pick up my video cards and I have beta 9.5 install and AMD APP SDK. ANY help would greatly appreciated!


CGminer should be almost a no-brainer. If you've got the drivers and the SDK installed... just drop (unpack) CGMiner somewhere in a folder and make a .bat file with your connection string.

Nothing else should be required - it should detect your GPUs right off.

Are you getting weird errors reported back or something?

For example my batch file for one of my 7970s:
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -u digicidal.2 -p y -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --shaders 2048

That's it... no extra stuff, one line in a txt file changed to .bat and then double click on that.







Obviously you would have more shaders on your 290x so edit that part accordingly.

Once that is working to your satisfaction - then you can add the two lines for the SDK calls at the top or you can just make a second batch file for them (they only need to be called ONCE - regardless of the number of CGMiner starts/restarts AFAIK).

EDIT:
These are the two lines for the APP SDK (if you didn't know already):
GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100

As stated, you can put them above your cgminer call in the batch file - or you can make a second one and just run it at the start of each reboot (of the machine) - the setting should hold even if you restart cgminer.


----------



## ikem

does the sdk help mining? I am mining and have not downloaded it, should I?


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> FTC= 2 7970's and 1 7950
> LTC= 2 R9 290's, 1 7950, and a GTX 780
> IFC= 4770k, 7870, 6870, and a 6750
> 
> The 7870 and 6870 are my friends who mine for me if I give them small things like a game here and there etc. I recently sold the 7970's and 7950's and replacing them with R9 290's. I bought 2 7970's on eBay last week for $425 for both but at the current prices I will probably turn around and sell them back on eBay for $800 and get 2 more 290's. My goal is to have only 290's mining by January. Hopefully 7 in total.


Nice. Depending on how much I can make/decide to hold on to, I do plan to get another 290. Also, since I'm going to be getting my 290 really soon, can anyone help me with a config or even bat file so that I can mine LTC and FTC at the same time?


----------



## Hokies83

Just bought this with my left over mining profits,



][]]&listingId=356932592&listingIndex=5&Log=0]http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=24064&endYear=2014&modelCode1=CORV&sortBy=derivedpriceASC&showcaseOwnerId=75331&startYear=2008&makeCode1=CHEV&searchRadius=0&maxPrice=25000&bodyStyleCodes=COUPE&mmt=[CHEV[CORV[]][]]&listingId=356932592&listingIndex=5&Log=0






















cause that's the way it's ment to be played


----------



## Faster_is_better

*Congrats ^ lol*

Does system ram matter at all for a gpu mining rig? Assume linux as the OS. I figured 2gb was enough, not sure if it hurts or helps the mining though.

How does a quad 280x mining rig for oh, roughly $1500 sound? Is that a worthwhile investment?

Is it possible to calculate the LTC difficulty rise? Maybe someone knows of a calculator for it, or is it something like this...

Difficulty increases every 3 days, at roughly +300 per rise. Would that be a good rough estimate at all?

So many questions


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> does the sdk help mining? I am mining and have not downloaded it, should I?


I found it didn't really help that much - but it does slightly. Mostly it bogs the desktop down for the sake of a few extra hashes - but if it's a dedicated miner, then I would definitely use it. If you're mining while doing things (browsing, email, etc... - not gaming obviously) then try it without first and with second... you can reduce the intensity a little to help if necessary, but otherwise I can't really tell the difference. I just installed it because it was recommended on most of the optimum setups (the ones with best hashrates for my GPUs).


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Just bought this with my left over mining profits,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ][]]&listingId=356932592&listingIndex=5&Log=0]http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=24064&endYear=2014&modelCode1=CORV&sortBy=derivedpriceASC&showcaseOwnerId=75331&startYear=2008&makeCode1=CHEV&searchRadius=0&maxPrice=25000&bodyStyleCodes=COUPE&mmt=[CHEV[CORV[]][]]&listingId=356932592&listingIndex=5&Log=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause that's the way it's ment to be played


Pretty awesome man! In 2 years when I graduate medical school and IFC are 5 cents (crossing fingers) I'll be getting this


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Pretty awesome man! In 2 years when I graduate medical school and IFC are 5 cents (crossing fingers) I'll be getting this


I hope you're paying cash for medical school... otherwise you'll need that IFC cashout just to get out of debt.









(Of course, then you can easily get an R8 in a couple years of residency without concern.)


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *Congrats ^ lol*
> 
> Does system ram matter at all for a gpu mining rig? Assume linux as the OS. I figured 2gb was enough, not sure if it hurts or helps the mining though.
> 
> How does a quad 280x mining rig for oh, roughly $1500 sound? Is that a worthwhile investment?
> 
> *Is it possible to calculate the LTC difficulty rise?* Maybe someone knows of a calculator for it, or is it something like this...
> 
> Difficulty increases every 3 days, at roughly +300 per rise. Would that be a good rough estimate at all?
> 
> So many questions


No, but what you mentioned seems about right. I'm not sure what's best to mine, but if there are more profitable coins I'd go for those and maybe put those into LTC as speculation.

I'm not sure how exchanges work exactly, but I plan to mine quite a few different coins and leave offers open so that when the price spikes (which happens a lot) then they sell, and that way I hope to keep profits above $100/day (on 6x290s with a theoretical 5MH/s rate).


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I hope you're paying cash for medical school... otherwise you'll need that IFC cashout just to get out of debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course, then you can easily get an R8 in a couple years of residency without concern.)


I go to an in state medical school with only $8000 tuition and have $0 undergraduate debt. I do take out loans but in my state loan forgiveness is given to practically everyone because the whole state of NM is considered a medically underserved area (except 1 county). I'll be graduating with ~$100,000 in debt and most hospital sign on bonuses are right around that (Hell an ER doc I know got a 400K sign on bonus with a hospital here). It shouldn't take me more than 5 years to pay off the loans.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I go to an in state medical school with only $8000 tuition and have $0 undergraduate debt. I do take out loans but in my state loan forgiveness is given to practically everyone because the whole state of NM is considered a medically underserved area (except 1 county). I'll be graduating with ~$100,000 in debt and most hospital sign on bonuses are right around that. It shouldn't take me more than 5 years to pay off the loans.


Very nice... hopefully, by the time you're graduating the government won't have taken over healthcare completely - or you'll probably see those bonuses shrink dramatically (although who knows... maybe we'll just shoot for $50T in debt and you'll get a $500K bonus).


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Very nice... hopefully, by the time you're graduating the government won't have taken over healthcare completely - or you'll probably see those bonuses shrink dramatically (although who knows... maybe we'll just shoot for $50T in debt and you'll get a $500K bonus).


By then my practice will accept all forms of cryptocurrency!









It also doesn't hurt to have a GF who does quite well herself


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> CGminer should be almost a no-brainer. If you've got the drivers and the SDK installed... just drop (unpack) CGMiner somewhere in a folder and make a .bat file with your connection string.
> 
> Nothing else should be required - it should detect your GPUs right off.
> 
> Are you getting weird errors reported back or something?
> 
> For example my batch file for one of my 7970s:
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -u digicidal.2 -p y -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --shaders 2048
> 
> That's it... no extra stuff, one line in a txt file changed to .bat and then double click on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you would have more shaders on your 290x so edit that part accordingly.
> 
> Once that is working to your satisfaction - then you can add the two lines for the SDK calls at the top or you can just make a second batch file for them (they only need to be called ONCE - regardless of the number of CGMiner starts/restarts AFAIK).
> 
> EDIT:
> These are the two lines for the APP SDK (if you didn't know already):
> GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
> GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
> 
> As stated, you can put them above your cgminer call in the batch file - or you can make a second one and just run it at the start of each reboot (of the machine) - the setting should hold even if you restart cgminer.


when I double click on the bat file I created it disappears right away.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> when I double click on the bat file I created it disappears right away.


That's a sign that you typed something wrong in the .bat file. For instance when I accidentally put cgminer in a bat file for cudaminer it would do the same thing. For the longest time I was putting cgiminer for some reason not cgminer. That threw me for a loop.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> That's a sign that you typed something wrong in the .bat file. For instance when I accidentally put cgminer in a bat file for cudaminer it would do the same thing.


this is my bat file....

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u crrafferty.1 -p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> this is my bat file....
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u crrafferty.1 -p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256


hmmm looks good. Try without the .exe (shouldn't matter though) and you do have the .bat file in the same folder as cgminer correct?

Have you given GUIminer a shot?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> hmmm looks good. Try without the .exe (shouldn't matter though) and you do have the .bat file in the same folder as cgminer correct?
> 
> Have you given GUIminer a shot?


I'm getting so irritated right now. I can not get BFminer nor CGminer to work. No matter what guide I follow. I have removed "-" from the scrypt and put it back to 2, I have capitalized and uncapitalized everything, I've added and removed the .exe. I have no damn clue why this wont work. I'm on windows 8.1 if that matters. I'm also using 3.8.4 cgminer is it broken?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'm getting so irritated right now. I can not get BFminer nor CGminer to work. No matter what guide I follow. I have removed "-" from the scrypt and put it back to 2, I have capitalized and uncapitalized everything, I've added and removed the .exe. I have no damn clue why this wont work. I'm on windows 8.1 if that matters. I'm also using 3.8.4 cgminer is it broken?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's your problem! GPU mining is not supported in 3.8.4. Use 3.7.2


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> That's your problem! GPU mining is not supported in 3.8.4. Use 3.7.2


SON OF *****!! hahaha +rep!!!


----------



## MerkageTurk

So what is the best currency for gtx 780ti, bit,lit,FTC or ifc


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> SON OF *****!! hahaha +rep!!!


hahaha. yea 3.7.2 is the last cgminer that will support GPU mining. All the newer versions are ASIC only


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> hahaha. yea 3.7.2 is the last cgminer that will support GPU mining. All the newer versions are ASIC only


And you know what is the most annoying thing about that.... I READ THAT NUMEROUS TIMES YESTERDAY!!! But just completely forgot about that today. Oh jeez what an annoying brain fart. Now it's time to get these freaking 290x's up in the 900-1k range!

Edit:
I just post the following lines of code in to the example.conf file correct? For more than one gpu do I need to comma separate out each or is that only for BFminer?

CGminer.conf for R9 290 and ~900KHash:

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334",
"user" : "[USER].[WORKER]",
"pass" : "[PASS]"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333",
"user" : "[USER].[WORKER]",
"pass" : "[PASS]"
}
],

"intensity" : "20",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "33792",
"gpu-engine" : "1025",
"gpu-fan" : "40-100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1350",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"temp-cutoff" : "99",
"temp-overheat" : "95",
"temp-target" : "90",

"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"failover-only" : true,
"gpu-threads" : "1",

"log" : "5",
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",

"scrypt" : true,
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## rubicsphere

GO GO GO

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202060
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> And you know what is the most annoying thing about that.... I READ THAT NUMEROUS TIMES YESTERDAY!!! But just completely forgot about that today. Oh jeez what an annoying brain fart. Now it's time to get these freaking 290x's up in the 900-1k range!


I did something similar yesterday when give-me-coins was being DDos. They said do not take your miners offline! So you know what I did? I read the warning then 30 minutes later took my 780 offline to move it into another room and couldn't reconnect all last night. It happens.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> And you know what is the most annoying thing about that.... I READ THAT NUMEROUS TIMES YESTERDAY!!! But just completely forgot about that today. Oh jeez what an annoying brain fart. Now it's time to get these freaking 290x's up in the 900-1k range!


please let me know how it goes. My xfx 290s that have a decent chance of unlocking are shipping today.

I bet you love my fb team lol, we got you your rematch vs lsu.


----------



## rubicsphere

4 R9 290's en route


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> So what is the best currency for gtx 780ti, bit,lit,FTC or ifc


Sell Nvidia Gpu get Amd gpu. You can get 5x the hash rate for 50% of the cost.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 R9 290's en route


Very nice!

Hey guys whats wrong with my config file?

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333",
"user" : "crrafferty.1",
"pass" : "x"
}
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333",
"user" : "crrafferty.1",
"pass" : "x"
}
],

"intensity" : "20,20",
"vectors" : "1,1",
"worksize" : "256,256",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "33792,33792",
"gpu-engine" : "1025,1025",
"gpu-fan" : "70-100,70-100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1350,1350",
"gpu-powertune" : "20,20",
"temp-cutoff" : "99,99",
"temp-overheat" : "95,95",
"temp-target" : "90,90",

"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"failover-only" : true,
"gpu-threads" : "1",

"log" : "5",
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",

"scrypt" : true,
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> So what is the best currency for gtx 780ti, bit,lit,FTC or ifc
> 
> 
> 
> Sell Nvidia Gpu get Amd gpu. You can get 5x the hash rate for 50% of the cost.
Click to expand...

1- i can trade my 780 directly for a 280X+$250 or get a 290 (when they get a tad more common) or find 300TL and trade it for a 290X, what to do? (keep in mind im a semi-broke teenager)
2- grats on the vette man!


----------



## Hokies83

Id have to say the 290 or 290X


----------



## Playapplepie

Just like that, and the 290's are gone again.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Just like that, and the 290's are gone again.


You gotta be quick!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Hey guys whats wrong with my config file?
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333",
> "user" : "crrafferty.1",
> "pass" : "x"
> }
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333",
> "user" : "crrafferty.1",
> "pass" : "x"
> }
> ],
> 
> "intensity" : "20,20",
> "vectors" : "1,1",
> "worksize" : "256,256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "33792,33792",
> "gpu-engine" : "1025,1025",
> "gpu-fan" : "70-100,70-100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1350,1350",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20,20",
> "temp-cutoff" : "99,99",
> "temp-overheat" : "95,95",
> "temp-target" : "90,90",
> 
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> 
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> 
> "scrypt" : true,
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
> }


I'm not sure why you're listing the same pool and user credentials twice. If you're using two GPUs, wouldn't you just need to enter two values for the GPU parameters?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're listing the same pool and user credentials twice. If you're using two GPUs, wouldn't you just need to enter two values for the GPU parameters?


No sure either, I'm trying to get these cards up and running.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> No sure either, I'm trying to get these cards up and running.


You'll need two workers from what I understand.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> You'll need two workers from what I understand.


Is the rest of the code in their ok? I really don't know what needs to be comma separated and have duplicates. Is there a link I can read that explains that part?


----------



## cam51037

Awesome purchase Hokies! I know you'll enjoy it. 

I have yet to make any.... serious purchases with bitcoin yet, but I'm thinking about buying an H320 from Swiftech for my main PC, other than that I guess it's enough to pay for power and any other monthly bills I have.

But yeah, about AMD stock, my local PC shop has 2 290's for sale, 1 290X, and 1 280X. Lots of people are hopping onto mining now.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Awesome purchase Hokies! I know you'll enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to make any.... serious purchases with bitcoin yet, but I'm thinking about buying an H320 from Swiftech for my main PC, other than that I guess it's enough to pay for power and any other monthly bills I have.


I started back when u could make 3 BTC a day with a 7950 and held 50% of my BTC lol. I still have some







see if it goes even higher in the future @[email protected]


----------



## utnorris

I was having issues getting cgminer to work so I switched to guiminer and it works. Some like it some don't.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I started back when u could make 3 BTC a day with a 7950 and held 50% of my BTC lol. I still have some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see if it goes even higher in the future @[email protected]


Wow! That would have been around 120K difficulty, that's amazing! I started when difficulty was around 4 million if I remember correctly, I made 0.01-0.02 BTC per day with my single 7850, that's still mining today but has a fan rattling. :/


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Wow! That would have been around 120K difficulty, that's amazing! I started when difficulty was around 4 million if I remember correctly, I made 0.01-0.02 BTC per day with my single 7850, that's still mining today but has a fan rattling. :/


I donno whats better The Corvett or being able to chuckle about all the Nvidia Fan Bois that told me Mining BTC was Worthless ....

Now i have a Corvett and they have a Gtx 680 lol.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I started back when u could make 3 BTC a day with a 7950 and held 50% of my BTC lol. I still have some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see if it goes even higher in the future @[email protected]


you gonna need the ones you saved to pay your taxes on gains. the tax man cometh...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I donno whats better The Corvett or being able to chuckle about all the Nvidia Fan Bois that told me Mining BTC was Worthless ....
> 
> Now i have a Corvett and they have a Gtx 680 lol.


Well I try to stay un-biased between the brands, AMD or NVIDIA and AMD or Intel, I don't really care one way or another, as long as it does what I need it to.

But onto another topic, has anyone here experienced fan rattling with their mining cards? If so did you manage to fix it without RMAing the card? This 7850 is getting slightly annoying but it's a very good clocker and has a very good cooler on it as well. (ASUS DCU2 cooler)


----------



## meckert15834

I just got all my parts in and in going to start mining FC (a risk I know)

I should be running around 1800 Khash/s

My question is at those speeds would I be better off solo or in a pool?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> you gonna need the ones you saved to pay your taxes on gains. the tax man cometh...


No Tax man here









Other then the personal property ones lol.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is the rest of the code in their ok? I really don't know what needs to be comma separated and have duplicates. Is there a link I can read that explains that part?


I wish I could help you but I use GUIminer only. It takes care of all that mumbo jumbo for me


----------



## RAFFY

Can someone please help me setup my config file for CGminer 3.7.2. I have one that I setup but it isn't taking effect. I'm only getting 15hash a card.

*BAT file*
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u crrafferty.1 -p x

*Config file*
{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "http://pool.d2.cc:3333",
"user" : "crrafferty.1",
"pass" : "x"
}
{
"url" : "http://pool.d2.cc:3333",
"user" : "crrafferty.2",
"pass" : "x"
}
],

"intensity" : "20,20,",
"gpu-engine" : "1000,1000",
"gpu-fan" : "85,85,",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500",
"thread-concurrency" : "32776,32776",
"gpu-thread" : "2,2",
"work-size" : "256,256",
"gpu-powertune" : "50,50",
"temp-cutoff" : "99,99",
"temp-overheat" : "98,98",
"temp-target" : "95,95",
"kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt",
"scrypt" : true,
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"auto-fan" : true,
"expiry" : "120",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",

"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I wish I could help you but I use GUIminer only. It takes care of all that mumbo jumbo for me


I was using GUIminer scrypt alpha but I was only getting 1.5Mhash/s after some tweaking. I know with these damn 290x's if I downclock the GPU to 900 I can get 1500mhz memory on air. Then from there I can slowly mess around with the GPU and Memory some more.


----------



## superj1977

Has anyone cashed in LTC at litecoinlocal.org just wondering how quick and reliable it is?
Wanting to cash in LTC for GBP bank transfer you see.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I was using GUIminer scrypt alpha but I was only getting 1.5Mhash/s after some tweaking. I know with these damn 290x's if I downclock the GPU to 900 I can get 1500mhz memory on air. Then from there I can slowly mess around with the GPU and Memory some more.


What I did was replace the CGminer that comes with GUIminer with the 3.7.2 distribution. Then I used these setting at stock 947/1250 clocks on my 290's:

Intensity 20, Worksize 512, Thread-concurrency 27900, Thread 1

This gives me 840 Khash per card running at only 1.09V with -31mV through Afterburner. I feel it is a good tradeoff between max Khash and watts used.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> What I did was replace the CGminer that comes with GUIminer with the 3.7.2 distribution. Then I used these setting at stock 947/1250 clocks on my 290's:
> 
> Intensity 20, Worksize 512, Thread-concurrency 27900, Thread 1
> 
> This gives me 840 Khash per card running at only 1.09V with -31mV through Afterburner. I feel it is a good tradeoff between max Khash and watts used.


Which GUIminer are you talking about? GUIminer or GUIminer scrypt-alpha?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Which GUIminer are you talking about? GUIminer or GUIminer scrypt-alpha?


Scrypt-alpha


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> What I did was replace the CGminer that comes with GUIminer with the 3.7.2 distribution. Then I used these setting at stock 947/1250 clocks on my 290's:
> 
> Intensity 20, Worksize 512, Thread-concurrency 27900, Thread 1
> 
> This gives me 840 Khash per card running at only 1.09V with -31mV through Afterburner. I feel it is a good tradeoff between max Khash and watts used.


With those settings I'm only pulling 740 on both cards. I really want to hit at least 900 with these.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No Tax man here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then the personal property ones lol.


If you end up ever being audited, you will have to account for those gains (minus hardware costs and power usage). Depending how long you held them, it could be 35% tax or whatever bracket the gains move your income to. Even though these coins aren't government regulated, not paying taxes on them is still evasion.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Which of these 2 risers would you trust more as far as build quality looks?

1. These
or
2. These

They are a bit important, connecting $100s or dollars of GPU to the mobo... maybe someone has some experience with either type? The one just has 2 wires to the plug, plus a capacitor, which may or may not make any difference at all.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Which of these 2 risers would you trust more as far as build quality looks?
> 
> 1. These
> or
> 2. These
> 
> They are a bit important, connecting $100s or dollars of GPU to the mobo... maybe someone has some experience with either type? The one just has 2 wires to the plug, plus a capacitor, which may or may not make any difference at all.


The $10 one. It has a capacity and a grounding wire. The other one looks like they cheaped out when making it.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The $10 one. It has a capacity and a grounding wire. The other one looks like they cheaped out when making it.


+1


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Has anyone cashed in LTC at litecoinlocal.org just wondering how quick and reliable it is?
> Wanting to cash in LTC for GBP bank transfer you see.


Shameless bump as I want to know the same.

But really, I'm considering cashing them to USD and swapping them back to GBP once USD appreciates. Not sure if I could wait that long though.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Would it even be viable for me to mine btc? Or go with ltc, or ftc. And no, buying new gpus is not a possibility.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The $10 one. It has a capacity and a grounding wire. The other one looks like they cheaped out when making it.


So what kind of stuff should we look for in a riser? I'm not sure what a capacity is, but powered and grounding wire I understand.


----------



## CravinR1

Can any MB and GPU support 1x to 16x


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Which of these 2 risers would you trust more as far as build quality looks?
> 
> 1. These
> or
> 2. These
> 
> They are a bit important, connecting $100s or dollars of GPU to the mobo... maybe someone has some experience with either type? The one just has 2 wires to the plug, plus a capacitor, which may or may not make any difference at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The $10 one. It has a capacity and a grounding wire. The other one looks like they cheaped out when making it.
Click to expand...

Kind of what I figured, but I also realize these are both coming from China, probably even the same shop, so underlying build quality is probably the same. Still if the cap and ground wire matter, its worth it to pay little extra.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Can any MB and GPU support 1x to 16x


I don't see why not. I did read one interesting thing today about risers though, supposedly you may have to short 2 pins on a 1x plug to make the OS know a GPU is present in the slot. Here's that guide.


----------



## meckert15834

I got my risers from here http://www.cryptocables.com/product-category/cables/

Shipped an hour after I ordered. Shipped first class for $1.09


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> So what kind of stuff should we look for in a riser? I'm not sure what a capacity is, but powered and grounding wire I understand.


He means capacitor I think, and it stores just a bit of power for the rise in case it needs it, which is a nice feature. (from what I understand)


----------



## ccRicers

This is interesting. An anti-cheating game client from ESEA had a bitcoin miner hidden inside of it.

http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/12/05/million-dollar-fine-for-sneaky-bitcoin-botnet-builders/


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> So what kind of stuff should we look for in a riser? I'm not sure what a capacity is, but powered and grounding wire I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> He means capacitor I think, and it stores just a bit of power for the rise in case it needs it, which is a nice feature. (from what I understand)
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up! I thought that was what he meant but wasn't sure.

Would you say running, say 6 R9 290s off a single mobo (990FX UD3) be a bad idea? I was hoping to set up 3 of them as a test, and if it gives the expected returns buy another 3, and maybe even build another 6-GPU system to mine 24/7, but if getting very cheap mobos and cpus to run lots of PC's is better I could do that instead.

Only disadvantage I can see is having to trick one power supply into turning on, which may involve some ghetto wiring (unless anyone has a better method).


----------



## ikem

Would updating to cgminer 3.7 be better than what i am getting with 3.4?


----------



## Pfortunato

Hello there







I'm new in this virtual coin world and I need some lights xD I going to buy an amd r9 290 and I want to know if I run bitcoin or litcoin it will be profitable, my currency is euro









Cheets

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slappa

Cross posting this from the Litecoin tutorial thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> I have 6 LiteGuardian invites to give away. I will give them away to the first 6 people that PM me. One catch though, you must join the overclock.net team on LiteGuardian


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up! I thought that was what he meant but wasn't sure.
> 
> Would you say running, say 6 R9 290s off a single mobo (990FX UD3) be a bad idea? I was hoping to set up 3 of them as a test, and if it gives the expected returns buy another 3, and maybe even build another 6-GPU system to mine 24/7, but if getting very cheap mobos and cpus to run lots of PC's is better I could do that instead.
> 
> Only disadvantage I can see is having to trick one power supply into turning on, which may involve some ghetto wiring (unless anyone has a better method).


http://www.add2psu.com/


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/


Really digging that time delay.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/


Those look perfect. I'll definitely grab one or two of those, even if they're all the way in the US. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Really digging that time delay.


Would the time delay be useful in a mining rig?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Those look perfect. I'll definitely grab one or two of those, even if they're all the way in the US. Thanks!
> 
> Would the time delay be useful in a mining rig?


If it's running 24x7 with little to no maintenance shutdowns... I'd say not likely. However, I don't like touching warm/hot equipment (really hate when I don't have time to let my car cool down), so the time delayed PSU would have most, if not all, fans running off of it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> So what kind of stuff should we look for in a riser? I'm not sure what a capacity is, but powered and grounding wire I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> He means capacitor I think, and it stores just a bit of power for the rise in case it needs it, which is a nice feature. (from what I understand)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up! I thought that was what he meant but wasn't sure.
> 
> Would you say running, say 6 R9 290s off a single mobo (990FX UD3) be a bad idea? I was hoping to set up 3 of them as a test, and if it gives the expected returns buy another 3, and maybe even build another 6-GPU system to mine 24/7, but if getting very cheap mobos and cpus to run lots of PC's is better I could do that instead.
> 
> Only disadvantage I can see is having to trick one power supply into turning on, which may involve some ghetto wiring (unless anyone has a better method).
Click to expand...

It may be a better idea to go with a nice mobo with that many cards on board, but then again it could be overkill as well. If you use powered risers, then there should be very minimal or no power draw from the pci e sockets, so in that case it wouldn't matter what mobo you use, just that it has the available pcie sockets you need.

Also it is easy to get the PSU to turn on, or even dual PSU's. One "ghetto" method was posted over here. But that is also very simple.

I was planning to just get one of these, dual psu adapters.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Awww man, the PTS pool at be^5r.org keeps crashing.

Anyone know a reliable PTS pool?

Also what is more profitable right now, XPM or PTS?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Question guys,,

Looking into this... If I was able to get 3 7790s and they each do 300Kh/s

How long would it take to mine 1 LTC coin?

What can I expect to mine per day?

Thanks Guys and yes I am a noob to all of this.


----------



## kz26

Just started mining with my pair of 290X's that arrived yesterday. Each card is pulling about 880 kH/s.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It may be a better idea to go with a nice mobo with that many cards on board, but then again it could be overkill as well. If you use powered risers, then there should be very minimal or no power draw from the pci e sockets, so in that case it wouldn't matter what mobo you use, just that it has the available pcie sockets you need.
> 
> Also it is easy to get the PSU to turn on, or even dual PSU's. One "ghetto" method was posted over here. But that is also very simple.
> 
> I was planning to just get one of these, dual psu adapters.


What differences are there with using a dual PSU adapter cable versus a Add2PSU board?

Xoxide has them for sale too.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It may be a better idea to go with a nice mobo with that many cards on board, but then again it could be overkill as well. If you use powered risers, then there should be very minimal or no power draw from the pci e sockets, so in that case it wouldn't matter what mobo you use, just that it has the available pcie sockets you need.
> 
> Also it is easy to get the PSU to turn on, or even dual PSU's. One "ghetto" method was posted over here. But that is also very simple.
> 
> I was planning to just get one of these, dual psu adapters.


Since I'm considering a major investment, I'm not too worried about spending slightly extra on mobo - compared the cost of the cards it's fairly insignificant.

Those dual PSU adapters look nice though, and there are quite a few on ebay here in the UK... I'll have to see what is the most cost-effective solution. I certainly don't want to leave any PSU on constantly, and both the adapter and add2PSU do essentially the same thing. Since there's only 2 PSU's the clutter of those adapters you linked isn't an issue.

I'm actually quite nervous now, I'm going to follow dustcoin and coinwarz for another week before biting the bullet.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Question guys,,
> 
> Looking into this... If I was able to get 3 7790s and they each do 300Kh/s
> 
> How long would it take to mine 1 LTC coin?
> 
> What can I expect to mine per day?
> 
> Thanks Guys and yes I am a noob to all of this.


Right now it will take you a bit more than 2 days for 1 LTC, about 0.45 LTC ($16) per day.

http://www.litecoinminingcalculator.com/index.php?khs=900&diff=1964.83427079&cdiff=1964.83427079&fee=0


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It may be a better idea to go with a nice mobo with that many cards on board, but then again it could be overkill as well. If you use powered risers, then there should be very minimal or no power draw from the pci e sockets, so in that case it wouldn't matter what mobo you use, just that it has the available pcie sockets you need.
> 
> Also it is easy to get the PSU to turn on, or even dual PSU's. One "ghetto" method was posted over here. But that is also very simple.
> 
> I was planning to just get one of these, dual psu adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> What differences are there with using a dual PSU adapter cable versus a Add2PSU board?
> 
> Xoxide has them for sale too.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to determine if they are different at all. The only thing I'm not sure of is if the simple adapter I linked, will not turn off the 2nd psu when you shut down. That may be the difference between them, maybe not. Someone with more PSU knowledge would know, I haven't messed with this before first hand. I'll post back if I find definitive answer, unless someone else does.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Awww man, the PTS pool at be^5r.org keeps crashing.
> 
> Anyone know a reliable PTS pool?
> 
> Also what is more profitable right now, XPM or PTS?


It's been fine for me. It's my primary mining operation right now.

PTS is more profitable.

ypool is shady, but they have the clear monopoly on XPM and PTS.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm trying to determine if they are different at all. The only thing I'm not sure of is if the simple adapter I linked, will not turn off the 2nd psu when you shut down. That may be the difference between them, maybe not. Someone with more PSU knowledge would know, I haven't messed with this before first hand. I'll post back if I find definitive answer, unless someone else does.


 I think the PSU is on if there is a circuit through 2 of the pins - consider these pins as inputs, and the psu sends no signals down them.

In both setups: turn comp on, those 2 pins connect. PSU1 turns on. Then:

add2PSU: the molex connector gets power, which connects the pins on PSU2, and turns it on.

the splitter: PSU2 also connects to the mobo directly, though it only recieves the on signal from the mobo and sends no power to it.

On turn off same logic applies - PSU1 turns off, turns off molex which turns off PSU2, or turning off the signal from the mobo instantly turns off both PSU1 and PSU2.

This is all educated guesswork, I actually have no idea how these things "actually" work, nor how the PSU turns on/off.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I think the PSU is on if there is a circuit through 2 of the pins - consider these pins as inputs, and the psu sends no signals down them.
> 
> In both setups: turn comp on, those 2 pins connect. PSU1 turns on. Then:
> add2PSU: the molex connector gets power, which connects the pins on PSU2, and turns it on.
> the splitter: PSU2 also connects to the mobo directly, though it only recieves the on signal from the mobo and sends no power to it.
> 
> On turn off same logic applies - PSU1 turns off, turns off molex which turns off PSU2, or turning off the signal from the mobo instantly turns off both PSU1 and PSU2.
> 
> This is all educated guesswork, I actually have no idea how these things "actually" work, nor how the PSU turns on/off.


Green cable and *any* ground. That's how used to turn on PSU's for testing.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Green cable and *any* ground. That's how used to turn on PSU's for testing.


So the same manner one would use to run a water pump without turning on the PC? Doh, I should have known that.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I really really wish I had more dough on me atm. There is currently a guy on craigslist selling 16 7970s with risers. He is asking around 300 dollars for each one. Or, 4,800 for the whole batch.

O damn! Found someone selling a 7950 for 155!!! I am so over that, unless I can get this over person who selling a 7970 to reply, and if they willing to sell the 7970 to me for 200. Dang it, someone already grabbed them....


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> How do I get my 6970 to reach 500-535KH/s? So far I'm @~ 430KH/s with the card at 930/1450 and Thread concurrency of 8128 I think.


There must be something off with your settings, your psu's getting weak, or your card is throttling would be my guess. https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison. My unlocked shader 6950 is hitting around 520 kh/s @ 945/1520 with Cat 12.8 & AMD SDK 2.9. To be up front though, I'm running an extremely minimal 7 x64 slipstreamed install on my miner. Although, my config looks similar as far as concurrency goes @ 8192, with: -I 20 -lookup-gap 0 -w 256 -g 1. Powertune maxed ofc.









On the psu note, my PCP&C 650w Silencer Mk. III seems to be taking a dump on me. Even with an AX-750 Pro supplying the 8p+6p power on the 7950 (wasn't taking any chances with respect to running dual psu's vs. 1 650w on 2 highly clocked cards), and only drawing a small amount though the pci-e, & I can't even start my CGminer on the 6950 without an immediate shutdown. With the 6950 or 7950 out of the system entirely, I'm seeing shutdowns on either card since last night, until I start dropping voltage to the cards. :/

Shameful, because that Silencer was RMA'd last year for the exact same reason, and has sat on the shelf unused since receiving the replacement. With OCZ filing for bankruptcy, I guess I'm screwed on the warranty right?

Anyone know offhand if I'd be ok dropping that AX-750 in to run the entire system with 2 highly clocked cards? I know the AX/Seasonic Pro series is pretty much bullet proof, but I'm unsure about the power draw of these cards running at 1.3v, with my kill-a-watt out of commission.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm trying to determine if they are different at all. The only thing I'm not sure of is if the simple adapter I linked, will not turn off the 2nd psu when you shut down. That may be the difference between them, maybe not. Someone with more PSU knowledge would know, I haven't messed with this before first hand. I'll post back if I find definitive answer, unless someone else does.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the PSU is on if there is a circuit through 2 of the pins - consider these pins as inputs, and the psu sends no signals down them.
> 
> In both setups: turn comp on, those 2 pins connect. PSU1 turns on. Then:
> add2PSU: the molex connector gets power, which connects the pins on PSU2, and turns it on.
> the splitter: PSU2 also connects to the mobo directly, though it only recieves the on signal from the mobo and sends no power to it.
> 
> On turn off same logic applies - PSU1 turns off, turns off molex which turns off PSU2, or turning off the signal from the mobo instantly turns off both PSU1 and PSU2.
> 
> This is all educated guesswork, I actually have no idea how these things "actually" work, nor how the PSU turns on/off.
Click to expand...

Ok that sounds about right, I just tested a PSU jumping it with paperclip, it is only On when the paperclip is bridging the connection. So basically that adapter I posted is just an extension of the motherboard's on/off switching. At least it should be. Guess I will buy one and see


----------



## LuckyX2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125490

280x in stock at Newegg, go, go go!

I just got one, bringing my total up to 3x 290, 1x 280x, 1x 7950. Looking at almost 4Mh/s


----------



## gtsteviiee

Hey guys, is it okay for me to use 1 unpowered riser x1 to x16? I have 2 r9 280x on the stock pcie of the motherboard and I want my 3rd one to rise. My mobo is Asrock Z87 Extreme4 with EVGA SuperNova 1300w


----------



## Playapplepie

So I am thinking my options right now are: 2x 270x in crossfire, 2x 280 in Crossfire, or 2x 280X in Crossfire. I cannot do a 290X because my credit card maxes at $500. Which of the three options will yield me the most cost effective hashrate?


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So I am thinking my options right now are: 2x 270x in crossfire, 2x 280 in Crossfire, or 2x 280X in Crossfire. I cannot do a 290X because my credit card maxes at $500. Which of the three options will yield me the most cost effective hashrate?


Should give you an idea. Those cards are near the bottom

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just a reminder, if you haven't already, please include your cpu testing results in my thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1448495/cpu-mining-extravaganza-primecoin-and-protoshare-mining-statistics

Repeated entries are kinda pointless, but might be good to see how mining scales with clocks for example.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I contacted AMD about my 7950, I wanted to know what their reccomended maximum temperature is for 24/7 use and they had this to say:

I think none of PC is designed for running in 24x7, even if you can control the temperature in a lower level, like 40C, 50C, but the other components in your PC will get harm as well. I think it is the whole PC can't afford to run without break. Even if you finally use your PC in 24x7 successfully this time, but maybe suddenly one day, it just can't be workable, and a new PC will cost you more. So, anyway, I don't suggest doing so.

So I'm not getting a straight answer. I think that they just don't want to give me a number because it the card craps out they won't have to replace it.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Should give you an idea. Those cards are near the bottom
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


Thanks, I actually saw my card on there. The hash rates don't match up though. I'm getting 365kh/s, but the chart shows a bit over 400. Anyways, the Asus 280 shows a good hash rate of 770. I could grab 2 of those and get myself in business.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Thanks, I actually saw my card on there. The hash rates don't match up though. I'm getting 365kh/s, but the chart shows a bit over 400. Anyways, the Asus 280 shows a good hash rate of 770. I could grab 2 of those and get myself in business.


Are you running your cards stock? Have you tried to overclock/undervolt yet?(better hash rate and less power)

Download MSI afterburner and play around with settings you'll break 400


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Are you running your cards stock? Have you tried to overclock/undervolt yet?(better hash rate and less power)
> 
> Download MSI afterburner and play around with settings you'll break 400


I have an overclock on the memory of 100mhz to get it to 1500mhz. The core has a 25 mhz dump. How do I tweak voltages in Afterburner? Is that the power limit option? Core voltage is greyed out and unusable for me.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I contacted AMD about my 7950, I wanted to know what their reccomended maximum temperature is for 24/7 use and they had this to say:
> 
> I think none of PC is designed for running in 24x7, even if you can control the temperature in a lower level, like 40C, 50C, but the other components in your PC will get harm as well. I think it is the whole PC can't afford to run without break. Even if you finally use your PC in 24x7 successfully this time, but maybe suddenly one day, it just can't be workable, and a new PC will cost you more. So, anyway, I don't suggest doing so.
> 
> So I'm not getting a straight answer. I think that they just don't want to give me a number because it the card craps out they won't have to replace it.


You sure you contacted AMD? They can't even speak proper English lol


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Hey guys, is it okay for me to use 1 unpowered riser x1 to x16? I have 2 r9 280x on the stock pcie of the motherboard and I want my 3rd one to rise. My mobo is Asrock Z87 Extreme4 with EVGA SuperNova 1300w


Anyone?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone?


I think you need the power for the computer to be able to read the GPU. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I contacted AMD about my 7950, I wanted to know what their reccomended maximum temperature is for 24/7 use and they had this to say:
> 
> I think none of PC is designed for running in 24x7, even if you can control the temperature in a lower level, like 40C, 50C, but the other components in your PC will get harm as well. I think it is the whole PC can't afford to run without break. Even if you finally use your PC in 24x7 successfully this time, but maybe suddenly one day, it just can't be workable, and a new PC will cost you more. So, anyway, I don't suggest doing so.
> 
> So I'm not getting a straight answer. I think that they just don't want to give me a number because it the card craps out they won't have to replace it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> You sure you contacted AMD? They can't even speak proper English lol


Yea I contacted them directly through their website. And AMD is a foreign company so I'm not totally surprised. They probobly typed up their response and ran it through Google translate or something.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea I contacted them directly through their website. And *AMD is a foreign company* so I'm not totally surprised. They probobly typed up their response and ran it through Google translate or something.


Last time I checked AMD is an American company headquartered in California.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Last time I checked AMD is an American company headquartered in California.


I am pretty sure its an american company


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am pretty sure its an american company


Yup founded in 1969 and headquarters is located in Sunyvale, Cali.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Last time I checked AMD is an American company headquartered in California.


Yes, AMD is an american company.

However the graphics division, formerly known as ATi, is headquartered in Markham, Ontario, Canada. You may have better luck getting a response contacting one of the graphics division representatives.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Yes, AMD is an american company.
> 
> However the graphics division, formerly known as ATi, is headquartered in Markham, Ontario, Canada. You may have better luck getting a response contacting one of the graphics division representatives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yup founded in 1969 and headquarters is located in Sunyvale, Cali.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am pretty sure its an american company


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Last time I checked AMD is an American company headquartered in California.










Lol wow sorry for some reason I got AMD confused with Samsung.


----------



## Faint

Well, it seems as though my 290 will get here on Monday. When I get it, I'm going to start mining LTC again (my 6870 wasn't doing all that great so I started mining FTC with it).


----------



## CravinR1

Should have my xfx r290 from mwave.com arrive tomorrow to start mining over 1000khs. My 5870 has earned me 0.38 ltc at 350-425khs.

Guess early next week add 2 more r290 and 2 7950 to push 4000khs


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Shameless bump as I want to know the same.
> 
> But really, I'm considering cashing them to USD and swapping them back to GBP once USD appreciates. Not sure if I could wait that long though.


Submitted payment to their Escrow service, this happens after you initiate the Trade, the buyer then has 24 hours to send you a payment and once you receive payment you click "Release funds" button.
Looks fairly safe but does leave me one question and that is, what if the buyer does not respond, how do i get back my LTC but im sure i will have that answer soon, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25233224

China has banned its banks from handling transactions involving the Bitcoin virtual currency.

Time for the masses flooding into the market to get screwed, lol, prices gonna come down now. dem commies


----------



## superj1977

Is this because it would be hard for them to charge you tax on your earnings?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Is this because it would be hard for them to charge you tax on your earnings?


yes, because bitcoin/litecoin are anonymous.







this is why this currency will never be fully embraced.


----------



## superj1977

Should this have little impact though? i mean, its just China blocking payments to their banks so wont people just cash in their BTC in another country and send payments across?
If so then i dont see there being any point to this at all.

While in USA they are actually going to pay police wages in BTC


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Should this have little impact though? i mean, its just China blocking payments to their banks so wont people just cash in their BTC in another country and send payments across?
> If so then i dont see there being any point to this at all.
> 
> While in USA they are actually going to pay police wages in BTC


I was mining LTC with a 7990 a year ago, I regret not stacking them up and selling them right now, but bygones be bygones. Also, mining LTC is not that easy, you have to know how to play the LTC markets when to buy and sell, it is very complex.

A lot of new miners are going to learn the hard way.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

That's definitely true as far as the exchanges are concerned. Of course, I'm not mining for current profit really... I'm just mining LTC the same as I did BTC... mine for a year, transfer everything to paper wallets, put a copy in safe, with a second in a safety deposit box... and see what things look like in 5 years.

I'll move to something else after I've got a hundred or so LTC... it's really a great chance to have an 'investment' with no appreciable capital expense (I'd be buying GPUs regardless - just not necessarily as many AMD-made ones). If the whole crypto-coin craze goes bust for some reason... I'll have exactly the same amount of money I had before, and if it becomes commonly adopted world-wide (even 40-50% adoption in the US and EU alone actually) - then I'll just retire on it.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Should this have little impact though? i mean, its just China blocking payments to their banks so wont people just cash in their BTC in another country and send payments across?
> If so then i dont see there being any point to this at all.
> 
> While in USA they are actually going to pay police wages in BTC


Very minimal impact AFAIK. A bunch of ppl were discussing it earlier on Bitcointalk.

The announcement does not ban exchanges. Only banks, i-banks, or hedge funds are prohibited from handling BTC/LTC directly.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Very minimal impact AFAIK. A bunch of ppl were discussing it earlier on Bitcointalk.
> 
> The announcement does not ban exchanges. Only banks, i-banks, or hedge funds are prohibited from handling BTC/LTC directly.


In reality, I wish every country would take this approach - this leaves cryptocurrencies where they belong - in the hands of the people (with their fate tied directly to the holders). To me that's what's always been appealing about BTC. In order to 'really' trade stocks... you have to control an amount of wealth that most people - or for that matter even most businesses - find unattainable. After all, if you cannot execute trades prior to the market opening or after it has closed... you will only be _following_ the big hedge players, banks, etc... and they will win every time (mostly with your investment capital). The more large institutions can be restricted from speculating on cryptos, the longer run it can have - because it has more than enough volatility as it is.


----------



## Hokies83

http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yep, thats who i need. Do you know the username?
> Thing is, i dont want the hassle of selling my cards. maybe in the future if i profit enough to buy a dedicatable card, but for now best i've got is my 780.


mining LTC you should be able to get 350ish from your 780.. thats what Mines pulling.


----------



## CravinR1

Thats around what my stock 5870 is getting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> mining LTC you should be able to get 350ish from your 780.. thats what Mines pulling.


----------



## Hokies83

Its what a 7850 does to.


----------



## Hokies83

Where is Ivan i needs to hand this thread over to him.


----------



## superj1977

Need to dump my GTX480 SLi asap as they only do 390 kh/s for the pair yet my HD6970 at stock is 480 kh/s.

Anyone use Litecoinlocal.org? i just tried my first trade on there today and i am already regretting it, 9 hours wait and the buyer cancelled leaving me to pay a fee of 0.02 LTC to get my coin back








Seems crap.


----------



## RAFFY

If anyone is mining with a 290x and consistently mining over 900 please let me know your settings. I've tried countless combinations found online and in the OCN 290/290x mining thread with no luck. Right im currently getting around 800-850 on each of my 290x's using GUIminer scrypt alpha. But I am open to use CGminer or BFminer. I just want to actually unless these damn cards.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Need to dump my GTX480 SLi asap as they only do 390 kh/s for the pair yet my HD6970 at stock is 480 kh/s.
> 
> Anyone use Litecoinlocal.org? i just tried my first trade on there today and i am already regretting it, 9 hours wait and the buyer cancelled leaving me to pay a fee of 0.02 LTC to get my coin back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems crap.


Yeah pretty much Any Nvidia Gpu is kinda worthless for mining.

I suggest to all with Nvidia to sell and get Amd.

I Trade everything on BTC-E and Cryptsy myself never had any issues.

Then when i get it converted to BTC i send it to my Coinbase account and i cash out and it is sent to my Bank account with very low fee's.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah pretty much Any Nvidia Gpu is kinda worthless for mining.
> 
> I suggest to all with Nvidia to sell and get Amd.
> 
> I Trade everything on BTC-E and Cryptsy myself never had any issues.
> 
> Then when i get it converted to BTC i send it to my Coinbase account and i cash out and it is sent to my Bank account with very low fee's.


Well at least at dont need to turn heating on in my bedroom








Im gona get rid and buy a couple more 6970 as they are a few keep coming up on Ebay for reasonable prices considering the recent AMD price hike, so weird to see AMD GPU selling for more than Nvidia.

Im gona look into somewhere else to trade.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Well at least at dont need to turn heating on in my bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gona get rid and buy a couple more 6970 as they are a few keep coming up on Ebay for reasonable prices considering the recent AMD price hike, so weird to see AMD GPU selling for more than Nvidia.
> 
> Im gona look into somewhere else to trade.


Supply and Demand, thank your peers lol


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah pretty much Any Nvidia Gpu is kinda worthless for mining.
> 
> I suggest to all with Nvidia to sell and get Amd.
> 
> I Trade everything on BTC-E and Cryptsy myself never had any issues.
> 
> Then when i get it converted to BTC i send it to my Coinbase account and i cash out and it is sent to my Bank account with very low fee's.


Is there any reason to use your real name in Cryptsy when signing up? It seems like a good site, but I don't see any reason to use my real name if it won't make a difference to functionality.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Is there any reason to use your real name in Cryptsy when signing up? It seems like a good site, but I don't see any reason to use my real name if it won't make a difference to functionality.


I'm not sure, as there is no use of bank account information trading exclusively with crypto currencies. Just a warning, someone did find a big exploit with the withdrawal system. He was able to withdraw money that wasn't his.



http://imgur.com/AGuM9GK


The dev team has already fixed it though.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm not sure, as there is no use of bank account information trading exclusively with crypto currencies. Just a warning, someone did find a big exploit with the withdrawal system. He was able to withdraw money that wasn't his.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AGuM9GK
> 
> 
> The dev team has already fixed it though.


Thanks. Reckon I'll try with a fake name, can always change it/make another account if I need my real one. I just don't like the idea of using real name, and personal details (with those questions) when it really isn't necessary.


----------



## legoman786

And... BTC is tanking.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Question guys,,

Looking into this... If I was able to get 3 7790s and they each do 300Kh/s

How long would it take to mine 1 LTC coin?

What can I expect to mine per day?

Thanks Guys and yes I am a noob to all of this.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Question guys,,
> 
> Looking into this... If I was able to get 3 7790s and they each do 300Kh/s
> 
> How long would it take to mine 1 LTC coin?
> 
> What can I expect to mine per day?
> 
> Thanks Guys and yes I am a noob to all of this.


At current rate, I'm doing 1200 Kh/s and it takes me .54 LTC/Day

Here is yours

Per Day

BTC 0.0146 BTC

LTC 0.408 LTC

USD $12.45

Power Cost $1.73

Profit $10.72

Thats a day at 0.12$kwh


----------



## Hokies83

Coin Base asks for alot of info " Even bank account info " but i just changed all my passwords afterwards and everything turned out fine.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Question guys,,
> 
> Looking into this... If I was able to get 3 7790s and they each do 300Kh/s
> 
> How long would it take to mine 1 LTC coin?
> 
> What can I expect to mine per day?
> 
> Thanks Guys and yes I am a noob to all of this.


And if you aren't getting an incredible deal on them - you could get close to the same rate from a single 280X for about the same money (provided you can find one that is). On the other side you'll have better resale on that card, and better gaming performance should you decide to give up mining. I paid less than $300 for my 280X and I get 710kh/s from it. Sure that's not 900kh/s - but it only consumes 100W more than a single 7790 does in order to do that - so more profit per day.

Even if you don't want it for gaming and don't care about the resale... if you mined for 2 months at the current exchange rates - you'd have made enough to purchase a second 280X with the proceeds. With two 280X's it would only take another 2 months to have made enough to pay for both cards... and you'd be using the same power - but getting ~1.4Mh/s rather than 900kh/s out of it.


----------



## Hokies83

CoinBase is by far the most easy way to sell BTC and get your $$$ fast.


----------



## Hokies83

Just a heads up to all *Ivanlabrie* Should be taking over this threads Ownership with in the next 24hrs So Expect a new OP with alot more Information


----------



## Faint

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Okay,

so I was thinking of this setup then

amd apu cpu and mobo,

and a 280x

small hdd and ram.

would that work


----------



## nievz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> CoinBase is by far the most easy way to sell BTC and get your $$$ fast.


I live in the Philippines. Any help right now how I could get money to my local bank account here would be greatly appreciated.

Do I need a $ account with a bank so Coinbase could send the money to?

Apologies, I'm noob to all this.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nievz*
> 
> I live in the Philippines. Any help right now how I could get money to my local bank account here would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Do I need a $ account with a bank so Coinbase could send the money to?
> 
> Apologies, I'm noob to all this.


Im not sure go check them out https://coinbase.com


----------



## nievz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im not sure go check them out https://coinbase.com


I signed up. They only accept U.S. bank accounts


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nievz*
> 
> I signed up. They only accept U.S. bank accounts


Damn that sucks =[


----------



## Hokies83

Well this thread was built on one goal.

All the information in one place Making there no need to go to diff places or threads.

There is no need for threads like How to mine LTC or How to mine FTC there all scrypt base and all have similar settings.

It has always been my gaol to provide the most amount of knowledge in one place and have others share it with eachother in one place, This makes things much more simple IMO.

As of when the rest of my Items sell in the market place i will be taking an extended leave from OCN " Just not into the hobby anymore " And Ivan will be taking over as he is as far as im concerned the best candidate to get the best knowledge thru to everyone.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well this thread was built on one goal.
> 
> All the information in one place Making there no need to go to diff places or threads.
> 
> There is no need for threads like How to mine LTC or How to mine FTC there all scrypt base and all have similar settings.
> 
> It has always been my gaol to provide the most amount of knowledge in one place and have others share it with eachother in one place, This makes things much more simple IMO.
> 
> As of when the rest of my Items sell in the market place i will be taking an extended leave from OCN " Just not into the hobby anymore " And Ivan will be taking over as he is as far as im concerned the best candidate to get the best knowledge thru to everyone.


You've come a long ways man! I remember trying to buy a 590 from you! hahahahahah

I hope your cashout went well and you and your family have a great Christmas!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You've come a long ways man! I remember trying to buy a 590 from you! hahahahahah
> 
> I hope your cashout went well and you and your family have a great Christmas!


Yep yep ive hooked the wife and kid up this X mas lol...

Figures Day after i buy my Corvett it rains all day heh heh.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yep yep ive hooked the wife and kid up this X mas lol...
> 
> Figures Day after i buy my Corvett it rains all day heh heh.


atleast it isn't 29F and raining...

YEAAAAAAAAA

and gonna do it for 3 days! w00t


----------



## cam51037

...at least it isn't -35C!

Canadian winter can be.... chilling.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, difficulty is gonna double in 2 weeks. A friend just paid me $400 to mine 3 5850s at my house lol, we'll see how that works out.

Here's a great business plan: Sell your KH/s to your friends and buy a ton of hardware with their money, to make more money for yourself.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, difficulty is gonna double in 2 weeks. A friend just paid me $400 to mine 3 5850s at my house lol, we'll see how that works out.


Well Ivan is running things now. Just waiting for the staff to change hands.

He has lots of Idea's of the newer stuff that i do not. So im sure he will lead u to the right places.


----------



## Hokies83

Ivan give some words of Wisdom lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Since I went through all the effort to take the pics, might as well post 'em eh?






The GTX 280 rig is what I use as my gaming rig.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Since I went through all the effort to take the pics, might as well post 'em eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 280 rig is what I use as my gaming rig.


I Like! lol.

You must not have any lil kids around lol My son would have got water / stuck something into those open systems lol.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I Like! lol.
> 
> You must not have any lil kids around lol My son would have got water / stuck something into those open systems lol.


Luckily, you have one child. I have one 2.5 yr old who likes to climb, and jump off of, raised surfaces plus a 9 month old who is just learning that she does not have to be restricted to one room at a time.


----------



## ccRicers

Found a HD 5950 for $100 in my local area, though it's still 50 miles away. So tempting.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

WOW! 280x's now $359 at the egg! Major price hike


----------



## Hokies83

That's alot lol.

Seems AMD is catching on lol.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Please welcome Ivanlabrie as the new OP of this thread and join me in thanking Hokies for creating the thread and spreading the info.


----------



## cam51037

@ivanlabrie Congratulations on taking over the thread! I hope to see some more information from you.

@TheLAWNOOB Awesome miner! Puts my 7950/7850 miner to shame.







How much do your miners increase the ambient temperature, and do you know their combined KH/s as well as power draw?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Where is Ivan i needs to hand this thread over to him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Please welcome Ivanlabrie as the new OP of this thread and join me in thanking Hokies for creating the thread and spreading the info.


Thanks, I'll do my best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nievz*
> 
> I live in the Philippines. Any help right now how I could get money to my local bank account here would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Do I need a $ account with a bank so Coinbase could send the money to?
> 
> Apologies, I'm noob to all this.


I'd reccomend localbitcoins.com honestly.
Bank deposits are for EU and USA mainly, and Canada too...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That's alot lol.
> 
> Seems AMD is catching on lol.


Supply and demand fellas!

Ok, I'll be taking over the OP in a while, have a few things to post about.
We've had many requests for a newb friendly guide to set everything up, and I feel cpu mining is a great way to get your feet wet before going out and getting radeons galore.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> ...and I feel cpu mining is a great way to get your feet wet before going out and getting radeons galore.


I will personally vouch for this. Plenty of guides can be found online to set up cloud mining using free trials given away by VPS (Virtual private server) providers.

Speaking of Radeons... I will own 2x 5770 in less than an hour, barring any difficulties.


----------



## Hokies83

Grats Ivan! Get them the info they need! There is much more out there then just BTC/LTC/FTC And we should all focus on maxing out Profits. Instead of sitting on one.

I have mined a ton of them and traded away to get where i am at And i call tell you just mining one LTC etc is not the best path.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yeah, I'm debating switching currency. I'm just getting into mining so advice would be great.

Seems like litecoin mining difficulty is skyrocketing and the value is dropping pretty quickly as well. Might be more profit in another currency at this point.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, I'm debating switching currency. I'm just getting into mining so advice would be great.
> 
> Seems like litecoin mining difficulty is skyrocketing and the value is dropping pretty quickly as well. Might be more profit in another currency at this point.


Yeah Ivan follows trends pretty well.

For example you could mine WDC atm not much profit.. But in a week it shoots to 800% profit you dump it... And then u find the next rinse and repeat.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, I'm debating switching currency. I'm just getting into mining so advice would be great.
> 
> Seems like litecoin mining difficulty is skyrocketing and the value is dropping pretty quickly as well. Might be more profit in another currency at this point.


In the same boat.

I am just not sure what to place my faith in.

Feathercoin? Megacoin?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I Like! lol.
> 
> You must not have any lil kids around lol My son would have got water / stuck something into those open systems lol.


I am the kid lol. Turning 18 in Feb.

@cam I only have a 7850 and a XFX 7870 right now, the HIS 7850 does 330 and XFX 7870 does 300.









I'm getting 3 5850s and 4 6970s on Monday, and 3 more 5850s plus another i7 920 & mobo in a week.

Not sure about power draw. The miners are in a room in my basement. If I keep the doors shut it will rise the ambient temp by at least 5C overnight. That's just 2 GPU and 2 CPU. Imagine the madness when I run 4 CPUs and 12 GPUs lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> In the same boat.
> 
> I am just not sure what to place my faith in.
> 
> Feathercoin? Megacoin?


Luckycoin (LKY)

Seems like a gamble it is 900% profit of BTC atm ive known it to shoot to 20x many times.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah Ivan follows trends pretty well.
> 
> For example you could mine WDC atm not much profit.. But in a week it shoots to 800% profit you dump it... And then u find the next rinse and repeat.


So, mine lots and wait for the value to skyrocket? Or wait till profitability increases, and then mine?

Profitability seems to be all over the place atm - I've been watching the profit calculators and $80/day (post electricity) doesn't seem likely, and that's the minimum I'd consider "safe" on the $3500 investment I was planning.

Does everyone expect BTC to go back up to $1200, or is that unlikely now?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> In the same boat.
> 
> I am just not sure what to place my faith in.
> 
> Feathercoin? Megacoin?


Multipool is mining megacoin right now. I'm debating trying it out. Seems like there is more room for growth.


----------



## Faint

What can I mine with my CPU while I'm mining LTC and FTC? Just curious.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> So, mine lots and wait for the value to skyrocket? Or wait till profitability increases, and then mine?
> 
> Profitability seems to be all over the place atm - I've been watching the profit calculators and $80/day (post electricity) doesn't seem likely, and that's the minimum I'd consider "safe" on the $3500 investment I was planning.
> 
> Does everyone expect BTC to go back up to $1200, or is that unlikely now?


Nearly all get pumped and dumped LKY included. Mine it while it's low and dump when it's high.

BTC will go up again. The reason it is going down is because the Chinese dumped it.

When a dump happens it always goes down " means there is more sell orders then buy orders"


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Nearly all get pumped and dumped LKY included. Mine it while it's low and dump when it's high.
> 
> BTC will go up again. The reason it is going down is because the Chinese dumped it.
> 
> When a dump happens it always goes down " means there is more sell orders then buy orders"


Standard, supply and demand. So is the best strategy to mine lots of coins when their difficulties fall, and then sell them once price rises? These markets are so confusing, especially when they're hugely based on speculation.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> What can I mine with my CPU while I'm mining LTC and FTC? Just curious.


Primecoin or Protoshare. I'm kinda leery of PTS though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Standard, supply and demand. So is the best strategy to mine lots of coins when their difficulties fall, and then sell them once price rises? These markets are so confusing, especially when they're hugely based on speculation.


Yes. Research your coins first.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Found a HD 5950 for $100 in my local area, though it's still 50 miles away. So tempting.


Never heard of it


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Standard, supply and demand. So is the best strategy to mine lots of coins when their difficulties fall, and then sell them once price rises? These markets are so confusing, especially when they're hugely based on speculation.


Lots of people do that.

It is up to you in the end.

JUst mining FTC LTC or DGC is the easy way to go they are always profitable... But do not often spike like the others do.


----------



## Hokies83

Anyone else waiting to see the new OP? lol


----------



## Faint

Yeah, can't wait.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Woah what a massive drop today!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Please welcome Ivanlabrie as the new OP of this thread and join me in thanking Hokies for creating the thread and spreading the info.


Worthy appointment


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> In the same boat.
> 
> I am just not sure what to place my faith in.
> 
> Feathercoin? Megacoin?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Multipool is mining megacoin right now. I'm debating trying it out. Seems like there is more room for growth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Standard, supply and demand. So is the best strategy to mine lots of coins when their difficulties fall, and then sell them once price rises? These markets are so confusing, especially when they're hugely based on speculation.


I say learn about the coins, learn about technical analysis, and then play the markets if you wish.
But try to trade at least part of your mined coins for BTC immediately or split resources between insta dump and coins that you can hoard and trade with.
I hold my xpm, and do some day trading with it, been reliably making 0.1btc each time I play those at btc-e and mcxnow.com (currently using btc-e and a technical analysis site with graphs: www.bitcoinwisdom.com ) The xpm graph is not available currently but you do have ltc and others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Worthy appointment


Having a really busy day at work today...I've been helping a few local gpu farm owners to set up their rigs, and also working overtime at HP.
I'll post some extra stuff in the op by next week. Have a lot of resources and bookmarks that I need to share with you guys. I think there are ways we can help each other to increase our profits.


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is to the guys wanting to set up a big farm at home: you'll need risers, with molex plugs, good quality psus, dual 750w is the ideal setup IMHO and big box fans. AC is a must when you go over 6 gpus, as things get hot fast.

One thing you can do once you have at least 2mh/s is solo mining some low difficulty coins, like say FTC which has a huge block reward or less well known ones like TAG. That has made me lots of $ in the past with a 1000kh/s setup, so feel free to try.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Worthy appointment


Yep i think i put the right guy in charge.

He has more in depth knowledge of multi coins then i think any of us do.


----------



## legoman786

Got my 5770's!!

They are VisionTek Killer combos... Yes, the one's with the Killer NIC's onboard. Wife made a compromise with me... I can't install them until the girls go to bed. :\

EDIT: This one http://www.visiontek.com/products/gaming-network-cards/legacy-network/killer-hd5770-combo.html


----------



## ForceProjection

Congrats Ivan, & sad to see you go Hokies! I wish you both the best in your endeavors!









Hey Ivan, did you ever manage to get that invite we spoke about?

@Mr.Ducktape: My guess is that you're either encountering throttling at those clocks on your 6970, or your PSU isn't up to the task & is slowly failing on you. Check the averages on the mining hardware comparison pages, & you'll see your 6970 actually has a low hash rate with respect to your clock speeds.

Just as a comparison, I'm getting about the same at -i 15 the same clocks as your getting at -i 20. After a bit of fine tuning though, I can run @ 960/1535 with an "over-hash" or two about once per 1/2 hours. So wishing I had a water block for this card right now!









Edit: whoops, wrong card on the clock speeds, edited to correct it.


----------



## bluestang

What are you guys in the US doing about taxes when you cash out? How are you handling it? Long-term Capital Gains? Nothing at all? Any hints or hypothetical s would be appreciated?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

By the way, is it a good idea to sell my 6970s for $180 each right now? It seems like you can't even get R9 290 and R9 280X here anymore. There are new 7970s for $330, but all they have is XFX.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Congrats Ivan, & sad to see you go Hokies! I wish you both the best in your endeavors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ivan, did you ever manage to get that invite we spoke about?
> 
> @Mr.Ducktape: My guess is that you're either encountering throttling at those clocks on your 6970, or your PSU isn't up to the task & is slowly failing on you. Check the averages on the mining hardware comparison pages, & you'll see your 6970 actually has a low hash rate with respect to your clock speeds.
> 
> Just as a comparison, I'm getting about the same at -i 15 the same clocks as your getting at -i 20. After a bit of fine tuning though, I can run @ 1060/1535 with an "over-hash" or two about once per 1/2 hours. So wishing I had a water block for this card right now!


I asked the pool admin to send out invites, send me a pm if you didn't get one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> What are you guys in the US doing about taxes when you cash out? How are you handling it? Long-term Capital Gains? Nothing at all? Any hints or hypothetical s would be appreciated?


I'm not in the US, but I'd say it's up to you. BTC as a movement doesn't get along nicely with the FED xD Doesn't mean it can't be integrated if the govt's want to.


----------



## ZombieJon

Frick...

Rig at home locked up completely. Can't even access via TeamViewer. Only the 7950 is active, at I 18.

Seemed stable for 30min before I left home today.


----------



## Hokies83

Id like a nice fat write up on CPU mining that is one i know nothing about. Is there a profit chart somewhere?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Frick...
> 
> Rig at home locked up completely. Can't even access via TeamViewer. Only the 7950 is active, at I 18.
> 
> Seemed stable for 30min before I left home today.


Memory on the gpu did that to me alot till i got it just right.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Id like a nice fat write up on CPU mining that is one i know nothing about. Is there a profit chart somewhere?
> Memory on the gpu did that to me alot till i got it just right.


Maybe I should have been clearer.

Was running 1 instance of cgminer, on the 7950. It has been stable at 1000/1250 for a long time when doing 2 threads.

Changed it to single thread, higher intensity & TC for the additional 100khash last night at I 17. Ran fine for a couple hours, but cgminer shut down overnight. Started it up again, pushed to I 18. Comp locked up. No hash reported anywhere. Probably an OS crash, and not a driver crash (which would actually be preferable).


----------



## Deadboy90

Bitcoins are down under $800!!! Abandon ship!!!!! Mayday Mayday!!!!!


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Frick...
> 
> Rig at home locked up completely. Can't even access via TeamViewer. Only the 7950 is active, at I 18.
> 
> Seemed stable for 30min before I left home today.


When I was setting up my cards, I started low on everything. Then I worked my way up to peak performance. My reasoning is that if the computer's lock up when I am not home then I lose COINS.


----------



## ForceProjection

They're actually rebounding slightly Deadboy. BTC was down to $701 earlier this evening. The news out of China meant this was to be expected, albeit a bunch of people are panicking. Mostly those fools who bought at the market high, expecting another major windfall from a secondary, even higher peak. They forgot Business 101: Buy low, sell high.

It's amazing how all of the cryptos are so closely tied into BTC values. BTC falls, they all take a drop. In terms of FIAT currency, that would be like the GBP dropping, and suddenly the USD & Yen fall a commensurate amount. Yet, that's not the case in FIAT currency, so why is it seem to be the rule with crypto's?


----------



## bluestang

Guys, try CGWatcher out. It will help monitor and restart your GPUs if something happens. Well, system lockups are another thing though.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> They're actually rebounding slightly Deadboy. BTC was down to $701 earlier this evening. The news out of China meant this was to be expected, albeit a bunch of people are panicking. Mostly those fools who bought at the market high, expecting another major windfall from a secondary, even higher peak. They forgot Business 101: Buy low, sell high.
> 
> It's amazing how all of the cryptos are so closely tied into BTC values. BTC falls, they all take a drop. In terms of FIAT currency, that would be like the GBP dropping, and suddenly the USD & Yen fall a commensurate amount. Yet, that's not the case in FIAT currency, so why is it seem to be the rule with crypto's?


My guess is that it's because you need to exchange a lot of alt coins for bit coins before you can cash out. Litecoins->bitcoins->cash.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> This is to the guys wanting to set up a big farm at home: you'll need risers, with molex plugs, good quality psus, dual 750w is the ideal setup IMHO and big box fans. AC is a must when you go over 6 gpus, as things get hot fast.
> 
> One thing you can do once you have at least 2mh/s is solo mining some low difficulty coins, like say FTC which has a huge block reward or less well known ones like TAG. That has made me lots of $ in the past with a 1000kh/s setup, so feel free to try.


I'll have to check this out in the follow days. Any input on some good coins to solo mine? I'm currently mining FTC with dual 290x and getting about 30 FTC a day. How long would it take to mine a single block? I've heard its pretty hard to actually get one.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Bitcoins are down under $800!!! Abandon ship!!!!! Mayday Mayday!!!!!


If they get below 500$ ill buy 20 or so for myself to sell at 1000$ per coin









It is only going down because China is dumping.. they well pump it again soon.

No risk no reward right?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Wow that is surprising how much Bitcoin and other currencies change, they are up and down like 20% in a day!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Wow that is surprising how much Bitcoin and other currencies change, they are up and down like 20% in a day!


Yep Buy low sell high!


----------



## Koogiking

Whats the best pool for a newbie to join for litecoin? I recently joined up to slushs pool for bitcoin mining but I hear litecoin mining is more profitable


----------



## MotO

Do you people using an auto-switching multipool mine directly to your cryptsy account for auto-selling or use a pool that converts them to BTC automatically? It says on cryptsy that you're not supposed to mine directly to your account but IDK if people still do it. I'm looking at multipool.us or hashco.ws right now. Hashcows has options to automatically convert to BTC but that costs a fee. Would it be cheaper just to us multipool.us and deposit straight into cryptsy?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> Whats the best pool for a newbie to join for litecoin? I recently joined up to slushs pool for bitcoin mining but I hear litecoin mining is more profitable


Bitcoin mining is dead, I can attest to that. I like mine-litecoin.com. You can withdrawl your payouts at any time.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Do you people using an auto-switching multipool mine directly to your cryptsy account for auto-selling or use a pool that converts them to BTC automatically? It says on cryptsy that you're not supposed to mine directly to your account but IDK if people still do it. I'm looking at multipool.us or hashco.ws right now. Hashcows has options to automatically convert to BTC but that costs a fee. Would it be cheaper just to us multipool.us and deposit straight into cryptsy?


Cryptsy + P2Pool doesn't work. Multipool/Hashco might work with Cryptsy addy.

IMO, payouts from Multipool are much less than mining 1 coin directly and trading.


----------



## Playapplepie

Hokies, did you really buy that Corvette from mining?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> CGminer.conf for R9 290 and ~900KHash:
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334",
> "user" : "[USER].[WORKER]",
> "pass" : "[PASS]"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333",
> "user" : "[USER].[WORKER]",
> "pass" : "[PASS]"
> }
> ],
> 
> "intensity" : "20",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "32765",
> "gpu-engine" : "1000",
> "gpu-fan" : "40-100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1350",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "temp-cutoff" : "99",
> "temp-overheat" : "95",
> "temp-target" : "90",
> 
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> 
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> 
> "scrypt" : true,
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
> }
> 
> The settings are similar for the R9 290X -- the only change I would make is to the following lines:
> 
> "thread-concurrency" : "33792",
> "gpu-engine" : "1025",
> "gpu-fan" : "40-100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1350",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20"


These settings give me sub 700KHash/sec. What driver version were you using when you tested these?

Best I've managed so far on my 290X is 850 at 918/1500 or 825 at 875/1250.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea I notice it too. It's finicky. The sweet spot for my current card seems to be 1085 Core and 1500 Memory, with a -10% Powertune. I average ~660KH/s at those specs. The farther I get from those clocks (higher or lower), the lower my hash rate becomes.


If you need to subtract from powertune, your core clock is too high relative to memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> It's amazing how all of the cryptos are so closely tied into BTC values. BTC falls, they all take a drop. In terms of FIAT currency, that would be like the GBP dropping, and suddenly the USD & Yen fall a commensurate amount. Yet, that's not the case in FIAT currency, so why is it seem to be the rule with crypto's?


Plenty of fiat currencies are tied to other currencies. BZD and CNY used to be directly tied to the USD at a fixed ratio, for example.

Anyway, most cryptos are currently tied to BTC because you have to convert most to BTC to easily sell them at major exchanges, and because some of the big BTC players dabble in these other currencies and have enough to manipulate things. As time goes on and some become more useful independent of BTC, the relationship will loosen.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If you need to subtract from powertune, your core clock is too high relative to memory.


I don't fully understand the relationship between clocks. I read up on it, and thought I understood how it _should_ work, but then in my actual experience, it's not how it works at all.

I just tried the powertune setting based on what other people had done. What I've read is that the core clock should optimally be 0.6x your Memory clock. Well, when I do that, my hash rate wouldn't break 600 KH/s. Raising my core clock a little wouldn't really change anything. I couldn't break 600 until I passed 1000 on my core clock with a 1500 memory clock, and 1085 - 1100 is the core clock(s) that get me my optimal hash rate. The powertune setting, I've come to see, was more placebo the first time I put it in. It hasn't really changed much. I get 640-650 with or without it.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Does everyone expect BTC to go back up to $1200, or is that unlikely now?


I actually think there is longevity here, Bitcoins (and other cryptocurrencies) have more credibility then they did an year ago and nothing goes straight up... a pause is healthy and at this point probably overdue. I agree with what some others have said here, just mine away and down the road there will probably be opportunity to off load. I know from my point of view the only risk is the Hydro (The hardware I would have upgraded anyway) and at around 0.10 kW/h the potential reward outweighs any risk...


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I don't fully understand the relationship between clocks. I read up on it, and thought I understood how it _should_ work, but then in my actual experience, it's not how it works at all.
> 
> I just tried the powertune setting based on what other people had done. What I've read is that the core clock should optimally be 0.6x your Memory clock. Well, when I do that, my hash rate wouldn't break 600 KH/s. Raising my core clock a little wouldn't really change anything. I couldn't break 600 until I passed 1000 on my core clock with a 1500 memory clock, and 1085 - 1100 is the core clock(s) that get me my optimal hash rate. The powertune setting, I've come to see, was more placebo the first time I put it in. It hasn't really changed much. I get 640-650 with or without it.


Just curious, what are you reading your hash rates from? directly from cgminer or guiminer?

My 7950 is up at 1050/1740 w/ 1.019Vcore and +20% powertune and I am right around 640 KH/s. What drivers are you using?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Found a HD 5950 for $100 in my local area, though it's still 50 miles away. So tempting.


There isnt a card named 5950, is it 5850 or a 5970?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> There isnt a card named 5950, is it 5850 or a 5970?


5850, 5870 or 5970

oh i believe theres a 5830 also


----------



## legoman786

I have 2x 5770's

EDIT: I need a new FTC pool. FCPOOL got super shady, super fast. Their STRATUM server went offline, then according to some people, it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Oh my gosh what an insane day for traders, bitcoin down 45% today!


----------



## Hokies83

It will come back always does.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Well it hasn't been this low since it skyrocketed in November.


----------



## Jollyburner

hello ultrathread I just got xubuntu Linux build working with newest catalyst drivers and I will post a link here to a guide I will make incase anyone else is stuck like me.

seems to be working really good right now but I will have to finish all my setting up before I can write the guide.

thanks to OCN community for helping me!

my rig right now running xubuntu and mining on one card:



this rig will be a 5 card mining rig, just waiting on risers.

I will be doing a build guide/log type thread aswell I will link that here also.


----------



## caenlen

I am reading a single 7950 mining litecoin for 1 month at the current prices will make around $250 that month... but then another guy told me you can make $350 a week off litecoin in one week... so which is it???


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am reading a single 7950 mining litecoin for 1 month at the current prices will make around $250 that month... but then another guy told me you can make $350 a week off litecoin in one week... so which is it???


That solely depends on the current price of LTC and the difficulty of the network. Current rates with one 7950 will definitely NOT net you even close to that amount in one week.


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am reading a single 7950 mining litecoin for 1 month at the current prices will make around $250 that month... but then another guy told me you can make $350 a week off litecoin in one week... so which is it???
> 
> 
> 
> That solely depends on the current price of LTC and the difficulty of the network. Current rates with one 7950 will definitely NOT net you even close to that amount in one week.
Click to expand...

a week ago u could make that much mining other alts and converting to litecoin, but its coming back down. maybe half that now, if that. might go back up again, who knows.


----------



## Koogiking

What is you guys easiest and most reliable place to buy bitcoin and litecoin.

I was thinking of buying some last night when the price was below $700 for bit and around ~$22 for litecoin. And I see its rebounding already. I need to put in at least $20 in both and see what happens


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> What is you guys easiest and most reliable place to buy bitcoin and litecoin.
> 
> I was thinking of buying some last night when the price was below $700 for bit and around ~$22 for litecoin. And I see its rebounding already. I need to put in at least $20 in both and see what happens


To buy quickly, try Localbitcoins. I'm not sure about Coinbase, as in how long it takes to purchase bitcoins from the time you create your account, and I've heard Bitstamp is having issues on their website so I'd stay away from them.

So I have to recommend Localbitcoins, see if there are any sellers near you.


----------



## Koogiking

Do they sell litecoin and any other cryptocurrency?


----------



## utnorris

Quick question, is it better to have your GPU's split up as individual workers or combine them as one worker? Meaning when you setup your account, should you create several workers and have each gpu signed in as their own worker or have each gpu signed in as the same worker?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Quick question, is it better to have your GPU's split up as individual workers or combine them as one worker? Meaning when you setup your account, should you create several workers and have each gpu signed in as their own worker or have each gpu signed in as the same worker?


I have mine split up for two reasons. One is so when I game I can just disable the main gpu. ;-) Two, if one card drops I can see it when I am not at home.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

You all know how boring managing your rigs and watching the prices could be...

Well, I decided to try to land on the Mun instead. I don't feel too confident about this, but don't tell the little green midget !











Edit: I'm a horrible person. I killed a green midget because I activated my landing engine too late







R.I.P. Sean Kerman.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> Do they sell litecoin and any other cryptocurrency?


There is a site called Locallitecoins as well, but for other currencies you can always buy bitcoins and exchange them on Cryptsy for the desired currency.


----------



## Hokies83

Yea i did alot of exchanging myself.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Oh my gosh what an insane day for traders, bitcoin down 45% today!


Its damn terrible i know


----------



## Playapplepie

Being a college kid with a $500 credit limit is killing me right now. Asus 290's are available and I'm still waiting for my card payment to clear through.


----------



## cam51037

Looking at the prices of all mining equipment, including USB ASICs for bitcoins it appears it may be a good time to sell a video card or two and my ASICs... But they're making me money still, tough decisions.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Quick question, is it better to have your GPU's split up as individual workers or combine them as one worker? Meaning when you setup your account, should you create several workers and have each gpu signed in as their own worker or have each gpu signed in as the same worker?


I normally run one worker = one machine, no matter how many cards are in it. Sometimes I even pool weak cards and CPUs from different machines into a single worker, for ease of worker management.

You can do it either way though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I have mine split up for two reasons. One is so when I game I can just disable the main gpu. ;-) Two, if one card drops I can see it when I am not at home.


You can disable individual GPUs in a combined worker without any ill effects. However, splitting them up does allow one to control pool difficulty settings better, if the pool has such an option.

I rarely lose one card on a system without losing the others, normally by the whole miner crashing, or power going out, but I do tend to run clocks on the conservative side. Still, such a reason for splitting up workers makes sense.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> Do they sell litecoin and any other cryptocurrency?


Nope, just btc...use exchange sites for the others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Quick question, is it better to have your GPU's split up as individual workers or combine them as one worker? Meaning when you setup your account, should you create several workers and have each gpu signed in as their own worker or have each gpu signed in as the same worker?


I do single worker but don't have more than one system and I use teamviewer for remote...so. Not needed as of now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Looking at the prices of all mining equipment, including USB ASICs for bitcoins it appears it may be a good time to sell a video card or two and my ASICs... But they're making me money still, tough decisions.


Don't sell! BTC is rebounding already...trust me, never sell gpus!


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah i just sold afew of mine because i could not run my Tanks and them at the same time was throwing breakers lol.


----------



## Greg121986

China banks ban the transaction of Bit Coins. Time to bail is near.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> China banks ban the transaction of Bit Coins. Time to bail is near.


If you think that will stop the chinese you are mistaken.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> If you think that will stop the chinese you are mistaken.


True that.

We didn't stop spreading some religion (forgot the name) just because the government started killing whoever practices it lol.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Listen, and understand. Those Chinese miners are out there. They can't be bargained with. They can't be reasoned with. They doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And they absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are dead.


----------



## Faint

So, last night, I decided to mine XPM. I was able to mine .26 XPM during the night. Not sure how good that is or what but at least it' something. Anyway, two more days until I get my 290.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> So, last night, I decided to mine XPM. I was able to mine .26 XPM during the night. Not sure how good that is or what but at least it' something. Anyway, two more days until I get my 290.


You made a dollar overnight. How long was it and what CPU?


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You made a dollar overnight. How long was it and what CPU?


I think I started mining about 9PM using a Phenom II X4 955 (stock).


----------



## nismoskyline

because the 280x are all sold out, would three 270x be worth it to buy and litecoin mine? would they get good hashing rates? specifically the gigabite windforce 270x and the xfx 270x. thanks


----------



## FastMHz

Just remember that while you are heating your home, you might as well do it with a mining rig than an electric heater....one watt in is one watt out, but those heaters don't pay you back in LTC









Therefore, you can consider your electricity "free", because you'd be using it to heat anyway.


----------



## CravinR1

270x is a 7870 around 400khs
https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> because the 280x are all sold out, would three 270x be worth it to buy and litecoin mine? would they get good hashing rates? specifically the gigabite windforce 270x and the xfx 270x. thanks


They are 7870s right? How much can you get them for? Personally I would go for the 7850s, since they are almost as good as 270x and 7870, and only require 1 6 pin connector.

The 270 should be same as a 7850, how much can you get those for?


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> They are 7870s right? How much can you get them for? Personally I would go for the 7850s, since they are almost as good as 270x and 7870, and only require 1 6 pin connector.
> 
> The 270 should be same as a 7850, how much can you get those for?


the 270 and 270x are basically the same price on newegg. i have a psu that is powerful enough to run 3 270x, would it be worth it to buy them though? at this point how many litecoins would i earn a month?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> because the 280x are all sold out, would three 270x be worth it to buy and litecoin mine? would they get good hashing rates? specifically the gigabite windforce 270x and the xfx 270x. thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> 270x is a 7870 around 400khs
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


Not worth it, imho...I'd do 5830/5850/5870/6950 unlocked/6970/7950/280X/290. Those are the best bang/buck cards for mining atm.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> because the 280x are all sold out, would three 270x be worth it to buy and litecoin mine? would they get good hashing rates? specifically the gigabite windforce 270x and the xfx 270x. thanks


My 270x gets at max 417kh/s. I will be buying a 280X soon, while also sending my 270X back for a refund. So no, three 270X's will not be a good investment.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

As long as no one here needs to cash out their coins in the next few months... I'm rooting for BTC to fall all the way back down to $150 personally... actually, I hope it stays down there too... for at least a few more months. This is quite possibly the last huge buying opportunity. If BTC falls below $200-300 expect to also be able to pick up some cheap miners on ebay... since there are a ton of people that are simply jumping on in search of quick money! Once those opportunities are seen as 'lost' - they'll sell in fear of a total crash (like back to $7 or something like that).

Same thing happened back when it hit $250 and immediately crashed back to $80... and look what happened a couple months later.









And if you do need to cash out now for some reason - sorry... but I'm still rooting for a major correction.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not worth it, imho...I'd do 5830/5850/5870/6950 unlocked/6970/7950/280X/290. Those are the best bang/buck cards for mining atm.


with current prices and mining rates, 6950 get about 400kH/s as well and go for well over 200, while a 270x gets about 400kH/s and is right at 200, is there something i'm missing? it seems to me that they are the same/ slightly in the 270x favor just because the prices are so high for those "best bang for the buck" cards with all these recent price spikes.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> with current prices and mining rates, 6950 get about 400kH/s as well and go for well over 200, while a 270x gets about 400kH/s and is right at 200, is there something i'm missing? it seems to me that they are the same/ slightly in the 270x favor just because the prices are so high for those "best bang for the buck" cards with all these recent price spikes.


If they are asking $200+ for a 6950 then you are looking at the wrong place.

I have 6970s for $175 each


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> If they are asking $200+ for a 6950 then you are looking at the wrong place.
> 
> I have 6970s for $175 each


fleabay, that's the only place i know of where to buy them, i also don't have enough rep to start a forum here on ocn


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> Don't sell! BTC is rebounding already...trust me, never sell gpus!


I was thinking of selling them only because of the huge demand right now, not the drop in BTC price. Like, I paid $200 for a Gigabyte 7950 in the summer, paid it off and made a nice profit already, and could sell it for $350 today pretty easily, that's kind of a sweet deal but I'll hang in there for now, we'll see how things look in a month or so.


----------



## Shurr

If newegg would hurry and finish my order and get it shipped out, id be at full power! 5x amd fx6300,1x i5 2500k, one i52500(nonk), 1x i3 server cpu mining xpm, and 2x6950,1x 7970, 12x7850, and 6x r9 290x mining litecoins


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> If newegg would hurry and finish my order and get it shipped out, id be at full power! 5x amd fx6300,1x i5 2500k, one i52500(nonk), 1x i3 server cpu mining xpm, and 2x6950,1x 7970, 12x7850, and 6x r9 290x mining litecoins


Sounds almost like me 24 months ago lol.


----------



## CravinR1

Jealous. Thought my 3 r290 and 2 7950 were gonna be good hash


----------



## cam51037

Well I'm happy with just a 7850, 7950 and 6970 mining, as well as my GTX 670 folding. Power bill is sky high already. :/


----------



## Hokies83

I had 12 7950s going at once point in time.

Now im down to 8 and one needs to me RMAed.

And power Color will not print me a shipping Label so im protesting as this is the 3rd time a powerColor Has went bad on me.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I had 12 7950s going at once point in time.
> 
> Now im down to 8 and one needs to me RMAed.


If you don't mind me asking, how much did your power cost increase per month with those 12 7950's running?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did your power cost increase per month with those 12 7950's running?


Maybe 40 - 60$ i donno.

I know with my reef tanks running as well it would throw breakers so 4 had to go lol.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Maybe 40 - 60$ i donno.
> 
> I know with my reef tanks running as well it would throw breakers so 4 had to go lol.


Wow you must have extremely cheap power, it costs me around $70-$80 a month to run my computers with four video cards total.


----------



## Hokies83

10c pkw I donno but id think a good gold rated + Psu helps in this instance of power use.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 10c pkw I donno but id think a good gold rated + Psu helps in this instance of power use.


That's not too far from mine... I pay 12 cents per kWhr. Are you sure it was $40 to $60 a month? Seems very low.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That's not too far from mine... I pay 12 cents per kWhr. Are you sure it was $40 to $60 a month? Seems very low.


Pretty sure.. AX 1200 baby! pays for its self lol.

Efficiency is key!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Pretty sure.. AX 1200 baby! pays for its self lol.
> 
> Efficiency is key!


This is why my new rig has dual EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2's.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Pretty sure.. AX 1200 baby! pays for its self lol.
> 
> Efficiency is key!


But still, 12 7950's would be pulling at least 150W each, almost certainly more than that. 150 * 12 = 1800W per hour * 24 hrs = 43,200W = 43.2kW - at 10 cents per kWhr that should be costing you at least $4.30 per day, but I'll just leave it there, I don't want to start an argument.


----------



## Playapplepie

Will my power supply be able to give enough juice for 2 280X's?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> But still, 12 7950's would be pulling at least 150W each, almost certainly more than that. 150 * 12 = 1800W per hour * 24 hrs = 43,200W = 43.2kW - at 10 cents per kWhr that should be costing you at least $4.30 per day, but I'll just leave it there, I don't want to start an argument.


That is the jump in power i noticed. That is all i can say lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Remember to use the Profit Calculator!

http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=700.00&sha256Power=0.00&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=800.00&scryptPower=0.00&scryptPowerCost=0.1000&sha256Check=true&scryptCheck=true


----------



## Faint

How much wattage would a 290 consume?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> How much wattage would a 290 consume?


There is really no way of telling unless a volt meter is used.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> How much wattage would a 290 consume?


I don't have exact numbers but I ran 2 just fine mildly undervolted on a 600w PSU

Also the new Cudaminer that came out today took my 780 from 411Khash to 433Khash


----------



## Nomoregoodnames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Will my power supply be able to give enough juice for 2 280X's?


Yeah, you should be fine. Your power supply is not very efficient though.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Plenty of fiat currencies are tied to other currencies. BZD and CNY used to be directly tied to the USD at a fixed ratio, for example.
> 
> Anyway, most cryptos are currently tied to BTC because you have to convert most to BTC to easily sell them at major exchanges, and because some of the big BTC players dabble in these other currencies and have enough to manipulate things. As time goes on and some become more useful independent of BTC, the relationship will loosen.


Interesting, and concerning the BZD & Yuan, that I didn't know. Thanks for the info, I was never one to closely follow the exchange market except in reference to the larger players, & never noticed those correlated.







+1

On another subject: I'm having a problem with Trixx's voltage settings being being reset to default while mining (Trixx 4.4.0B, the, *ahem* hacked one for extreme cooling/oc'ing). Which ofc, is causing a periodic crash of the instance of CGminer I have running on my unlocked 6950. ULPS was manually disabled in the .reg, and my 7950's settings are *not* affected at all when this happens.

The 6950 is a 2 Gb on the ref. 6970 board, and I've been running this card since the week of release way back when, with no problems of the sort. Anyone have any ideas what may be causing this?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Use cgminer for ocing and changing voltage...other programs either interfere, or use hardware acceleration and slow down your hashing power.

--gpu-vddc 1.1
--gpu-engine 1050
--gpu-memclock 1500
--gpu-fan 100

Those are common flags I use for my bat files when running a 7950 or 7970.
Using a conf file is easier for mixed gpu sets though, this is for a triple 5850:

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888",
"user" : "ivanlagru.1",
"pass" : "x"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "16,16,16",
"vectors" : "1,1,1",
"worksize" : "256,256,256",
"kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt,scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "6144,6144,6144",
"shaders" : "0,0,0",
"gpu-engine" : "800,800,800",
"gpu-fan" : "100,100,100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1100,1100,1100",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "11,11,11",
"gpu-vddc" : "1.088,1.088,1.088",
"temp-cutoff" : "95,95,95",
"temp-overheat" : "85,85,85",
"temp-target" : "80,80,80",
"auto-fan" : true,
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "60",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "30",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}

You create a file called cgminer.conf edit it with notepad and paste that, and modify it to suit your needs. Then run cgminer.exe and voila!


----------



## Hokies83

Maybe some of these advanced setting in a reconstructed OP.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use cgminer for ocing and changing voltage...other programs either interfere, or use hardware acceleration and slow down your hashing power.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> --gpu-vddc 1.1
> --gpu-engine 1050
> --gpu-memclock 1500
> --gpu-fan 100
> 
> Those are common flags I use for my bat files when running a 7950 or 7970.
> Using a conf file is easier for mixed gpu sets though, this is for a triple 5850:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888",
> "user" : "ivanlagru.1",
> "pass" : "x"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "16,16,16",
> "vectors" : "1,1,1",
> "worksize" : "256,256,256",
> "kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt,scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2,2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "6144,6144,6144",
> "shaders" : "0,0,0",
> "gpu-engine" : "800,800,800",
> "gpu-fan" : "100,100,100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1100,1100,1100",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "11,11,11",
> "gpu-vddc" : "1.088,1.088,1.088",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95,95,95",
> "temp-overheat" : "85,85,85",
> "temp-target" : "80,80,80",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "60",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "30",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You create a file called cgminer.conf edit it with notepad and paste that, and modify it to suit your needs. Then run cgminer.exe and voila!


Thanks again for the advice Ivan.







I actually am using a .conf file with a simple startup .bat file, and CGminer confirms the settings @ 1.175v. This is a little different though, when it happens, the voltage is dropping to 1.15... below the CGminer settings. Which leads me to suspect CCC as being the culprit behind the v-core settings anomaly. I am just baffled as to why, when I have ran this very same driver/CCC (Cat. 12.8) package in the past with this exact version of Trixx. The only differing factors being the 7950 being onboard as well, & running a null video plug on the 7950. It would be fine if it stayed at 1.175, but that's not the case.

Temps are well within parameters too, maxing out at 76C @ 90% fan, -intensity 20 on the affected 6950(70), in case you're curious.







+1 for a great post!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Maybe some of these advanced setting in a reconstructed OP.


I started working on it, check it out...I'll add cpu mining settings and info...the conf file is already covered with cgwatcher. And the consolidated litecoin mining guide is linked too.


----------



## Koogiking

Is a 600W Corsair GS600 strong enough to run an i7 920 + Radeon 7950 and a Radeon 5770 while mining?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I'm having a bit of trouble understanding the memory/core clock relationship on my 69(7)0s. anything I change on my sapphire dirt 3 card reduces the hashrate. if I leave it alone, it does 437kH/s (scrypt), and if I change any core /mem settings it drops. stock clocks are 800core/1250mem.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Hi, I just started mining Litecoins, and although my hashrate in GUIMiner is high (approx, 500MHash/sc per GPU, in the pool, my hash rate is almost nonexistent. I have tried multiple pools with the same issue.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There is really no way of telling unless a volt meter is used.


Not true. The control IC on the 290 (and most modern GPUs) does give a good estimate of current in that tends to match the numbers my ammeter puts out quite closely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> On another subject: I'm having a problem with Trixx's voltage settings being being reset to default while mining (Trixx 4.4.0B, the, *ahem* hacked one for extreme cooling/oc'ing). Which ofc, is causing a periodic crash of the instance of CGminer I have running on my unlocked 6950. ULPS was manually disabled in the .reg, and my 7950's settings are *not* affected at all when this happens.
> 
> The 6950 is a 2 Gb on the ref. 6970 board, and I've been running this card since the week of release way back when, with no problems of the sort. Anyone have any ideas what may be causing this?


If you are using a reference 6950, there is no reason to be using TRIXX. I vastly prefer modded drivers and MSI AB's unofficial OCing mode using the "without PowerTune" setting and "force constant voltage".


----------



## Koogiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Hi, I just started mining Litecoins, and although my hashrate in GUIMiner is high (approx, 500MHash/sc per GPU, in the pool, my hash rate is almost nonexistent. I have tried multiple pools with the same issue.


I'm having this issue too, but only in give-me-coins pool.


----------



## Blameless

To elaborate on my last post (#4500):










That's the unlocked 290 in my sig rig doing ~825Khash/s with under 200w of power. I could probably trim this down further by reducing voltage below stock.

Edit: -19mV shaves off a full amp, or ~12W.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I'm having this issue too, but only in give-me-coins pool.


Pools estimated hash rates are always off go by what your miner says.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I don't have exact numbers but I ran 2 just fine mildly undervolted on a 600w PSU
> 
> Also the new Cudaminer that came out today took my 780 from 411Khash to 433Khash


What settings are you using for your 780?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

It is strange though. It doesn't report me as producing anything, but it correctly sees the amount of stale blocks I have which makes it seem like it is doing everything correctly, I just don't want to get nothing for my GPUs' work.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Which pool are you mining at? I recommand Liteguardian or give me coins


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> It is strange though. It doesn't report me as producing anything, but it correctly sees the amount of stale blocks I have which makes it seem like it is doing everything correctly, I just don't want to get nothing for my GPUs' work.


How long have you been mining? It can typically take 20-30 minutes for everything to show up in your pool stats.


----------



## Hokies83

Just check your payouts and see if it all adds up correct.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Been mining for a couple hours now. The pool I am currently using (www.mine-litecoin.com) seems to be having some issues right now with their website (some links aren't loading correctly), which may contribute to the lack of reporting, I will have to check again when their website is better (probably tomorrow).


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Hi, I just started mining Litecoins, and although my hashrate in GUIMiner is high (approx, 500MHash/sc per GPU, in the pool, my hash rate is almost nonexistent. I have tried multiple pools with the same issue.


the only reason I have seen that is because you have all HW errors (hardware errors I think) you should be able to check that in cgminer but im not sure how as im on Linux ritenow

another possibility is that your system time is messed up, go to your clock, right click 'adjust date time', internet time tab, and set it according to a NIST server


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> What settings are you using for your 780?


-i 0 -l T24x10


----------



## Willanhanyard

Well for my current situation I think it would be better for me to just trade BTC/LTC than mine. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## CravinR1

Make sure you are using --scrypt in cgminer


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Well for my current situation I think it would be better for me to just trade BTC/LTC than mine. Does anyone have any advice?


Well, If you bought BTC at $500 this morning then you just made 40% profit.

Wait for BTC to drop, buy, then sell high.

Everything is a gamble though, I have a feeling that BTC will drop to $400 and never come back (in a few month).


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> -i 0 -l T24x10


I can get around 350 kh/s with K42x6, but the new cudaminer cuts it in half. I think I will stick with the 11-20-2013 version for now.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> *Well, If you bought BTC at $500 this morning then you just made 40% profit.*
> 
> Wait for BTC to drop, buy, then sell high.
> 
> Everything is a gamble though, I have a feeling that BTC will drop to $400 and never come back (in a few month).


Opps i did it again!


----------



## Hokies83

Just waiting for it to Sky rocket again and dump them XD


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If you are using a reference 6950, there is no reason to be using TRIXX. I vastly prefer modded drivers and MSI AB's unofficial OCing mode using the "without PowerTune" setting and "force constant voltage".


Cool, I'll give that a whirl. When did AB add that feature,that's news to me? Mind you, I've been out of the hardware game for a while. The last time I ran AB was 2.0 (I think it was), that AgentGOD modded to fully unlock voltage, & MSI wasn't too happy about.









If I may ask, what's your favorite modded driver, & do you have a source linky? You rock btw, I've followed your posts while lurking around here off & on for a long time.


----------



## Hokies83

Bought 20k FTC a lil bit ago .... Cant put all your chips in one basket.


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Been mining for a couple hours now. The pool I am currently using (www.mine-litecoin.com) seems to be having some issues right now with their website (some links aren't loading correctly), which may contribute to the lack of reporting, I will have to check again when their website is better (probably tomorrow).


generally when pools start exhibiting strange behaviour its a good time to switch pools temporarily to one that is more stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, If you bought BTC at $500 this morning then you just made 40% profit.
> 
> Wait for BTC to drop, buy, then sell high.
> 
> Everything is a gamble though, I have a feeling that BTC will drop to $400 and never come back (in a few month).


I pin it @ 3k in feb.

if anyone knows of anywhere selling REAL options on BTC or other crypto, plz let me know ASAP. I will share my thoughts via pm to anyone interested, but so far I have only seen ridiculous fisher-price binary options. like way worse than playing keno. like scratch n win odds. anyways, any American, barrier or binary options what look acceptable PLZZZ tell me I will keep looking for now.

from Wikipedia:
Quote:


> A call option expiring in 99 days on 100 shares of XYZ stock is struck at $50, with XYZ currently trading at $48. With future realized volatility over the life of the option estimated at 25%, the theoretical value of the option is $1.89. The hedge parameters \Delta, \Gamma, \kappa, \theta are (0.439, 0.0631, 9.6, and −0.022), respectively. Assume that on the following day, XYZ stock rises to $48.5 and volatility falls to 23.5%. We can calculate the estimated value of the call option by applying the hedge parameters to the new model inputs as:
> 
> dC = (0.439 \cdot 0.5) + \left(0.0631 \cdot \frac{0.5^2}{2} \right) + (9.6 \cdot -0.015) + (-0.022 \cdot 1) = 0.0614
> Under this scenario, the value of the option increases by $0.0614 to $1.9514, realizing a profit of $6.14. Note that for a delta neutral portfolio, whereby the trader had also sold 44 shares of XYZ stock as a hedge, the net loss under the same scenario would be ($15.86).


iron butterfly baby, we gon make that cake.,


----------



## Hokies83

Even the lannisters pay with BTC!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Hi, I just started mining Litecoins, and although my hashrate in GUIMiner is high (approx, 500MHash/sc per GPU, in the pool, my hash rate is almost nonexistent. I have tried multiple pools with the same issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> It is strange though. It doesn't report me as producing anything, but it correctly sees the amount of stale blocks I have which makes it seem like it is doing everything correctly, I just don't want to get nothing for my GPUs' work.


Use cgminer, and post your conf or bat file and we'll check it out. Switch pool too, and don't mine LTC! It's not the most profitable coin atm. You make more ltc mining something else and then trading to get them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Well for my current situation I think it would be better for me to just trade BTC/LTC than mine. Does anyone have any advice?


Try researching technical analysis, use bitcoinwisdom.com charts and trade at btc-e.com
Buy some btc at coinbase or campbx and start trading! I make 0.1btc once every three days normally...if I day trade like crazy.
I toned it down, I was playing with 2.6btc to do that though, keep that in mind. Don't get super greedy, play in 8% intervals and use that site I linked you too. If you know your way around trading you can make more money than mining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Even the lannisters pay with BTC!


lmao! good one


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Opps i did it again!


Lucky bstd...

Now I'm really getting jelly.

Only if I didn't spend $1000 on a free game, and invest in BTC back in 2010 instead.

I need a secret smoke break.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastMHz*
> 
> Just remember that while you are heating your home, you might as well do it with a mining rig than an electric heater....one watt in is one watt out, but those heaters don't pay you back in LTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, you can consider your electricity "free", because you'd be using it to heat anyway.










Yep, right now I have the mining rig full blast. Keeps the room a bit toasty so I can get away without the gas heat kicking on all the time. Which is saving me money actually as gas heat starts cost more during the winter.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> When did AB add that feature,that's news to me?


Over two years ago, but it's been a hidden option until the 3.x betas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> If I may ask, what's your favorite modded driver, & do you have a source linky?


I prefer to mod them myself. I remove/disable as much power management (ULPS, clock gating, memory stutter modes, thermal throttling, etc) stuff as I practically can from the .inf files and manually reintegrate the latest version (fro the 12.2 preview driver) of the hardware control .dlls that AMD removed from more recent drivers.

I can give you a sendspace link for the version I modded (a stripped down 13.11 beta 9.5), but do note that it only supports Windows 7 (and Server 2008 R2) x64, and does not come with the .NET 4.5 required for CCC to function (I install .NET and VC++ redistributable separately and don't need them wasting space in my driver archives).


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try researching technical analysis, use bitcoinwisdom.com charts and trade at btc-e.com
> Buy some btc at coinbase or campbx and start trading! I make 0.1btc once every three days normally...if I day trade like crazy.
> I toned it down, I was playing with 2.6btc to do that though, keep that in mind. Don't get super greedy, play in 8% intervals and use that site I linked you too. If you know your way around trading you can make more money than mining.
> lmao! good one


Lol! I haven't closed the bitcoinwisdom tab in my browser in over a week! Thankfully it auto-refreshes, or I'd have worn out my cherry red switch under F5 by now!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Over two years ago, but it's been a hidden option until the 3.x betas.
> I prefer to mod them myself. I remove/disable as much power management (ULPS, clock gating, memory stutter modes, thermal throttling, etc) stuff as I practically can from the .inf files and manually reintegrate the latest version (fro the 12.2 preview driver) of the hardware control .dlls that AMD removed from more recent drivers.
> 
> I can give you a sendspace link for the version I modded (a stripped down 13.11 beta 9.5), but do note that it only supports Windows 7 (and Server 2008 R2) x64, and does not come with the .NET 4.5 required for CCC to function (I install .NET and VC++ redistributable separately and don't need them wasting space in my driver archives).


That's excellent mate! Feel free to post those and I'll add them to the OP. Do you know if those perform better for mining than say regular 12.8/2.8?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Lol! I haven't closed the bitcoinwisdom tab in my browser in over a week! Thankfully it auto-refreshes, or I'd have worn out my cherry red switch under F5 by now!


lol same here...we need to make a trading team to trade 24/7. Say 4 hour shifts with the same account, an inner circle of trustworthy dudes trading xpm at btc-e


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol same here...we need to make a trading team to trade 24/7. Say 4 hour shifts with the same account, an inner circle of trustworthy dudes trading xpm at btc-e


Oh oh, I volunteer to trade PTS for you guys at BTCer


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I posted in another section but it was suggested that I post the question in this thread. I am currently mining on NetCode Pool and am projected to get around .33 coins per day. What is actually being mined looks closer to .15 coins per day. Is this normal, or should I be mining somewhere else? Any help is appreciated. I am currently looking at buying 2 more 7950s have 3 total mining 24/7. Wish I would have tried this out earlier!


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I posted in another section but it was suggested that I post the question in this thread. I am currently mining on NetCode Pool and am projected to get around .33 coins per day. What is actually being mined looks closer to .15 coins per day. Is this normal, or should I be mining somewhere else? Any help is appreciated. I am currently looking at buying 2 more 7950s have 3 total mining 24/7. Wish I would have tried this out earlier!


litecoin difficulty is going up and fast. Mine fethercoin
Bout to switch my miners over to feathercoin soon. Though probably will wait to after Xmas
Cause by the end of the month the difficulty will be so high that it will be pointless to keep going.


----------



## gunslinger0077

What is a good pool to mine feather coins


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> litecoin difficulty is going up and fast. Mine fethercoin
> Bout to switch my miners over to feathercoin soon. Though probably will wait to after Xmas
> Cause by the end of the month the difficulty will be so high that it will be pointless to keep going.


Can you recommend me a feathercoin pool? I tried to set one up last night and I could not get it working.


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Lucky bstd...
> 
> Now I'm really getting jelly.
> 
> Only if I didn't spend $1000 on a free game, and invest in BTC back in 2010 instead.
> 
> I need a secret smoke break.


lol LoL?

I have a ~$700 LoL account


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> What is a good pool to mine feather coins


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Can you recommend me a feathercoin pool? I tried to set one up last night and I could not get it working.


wemineftc.com


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Lol! I haven't closed the bitcoinwisdom tab in my browser in over a week! Thankfully it auto-refreshes, or I'd have worn out my cherry red switch under F5 by now!


there is a addon in firefox called ReloadEvery, incase any1 wasn't aware that's a thing.

reload any page however often u want, separate settings /page/tab, shows in right click menu or activate with keystroke.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's excellent mate! Feel free to post those and I'll add them to the OP. Do you know if those perform better for mining than say regular 12.8/2.8?


Mining performance should be the same as unmodded 13.11 beta 9.5 drivers, which should in turn be very similar to the 12.8/2.8 driver/SDK combo for 6000 and 7000 series (and rebrands) cards. They mostly help me rule out a few issues related to low power states for mining and CFX, while still having a driver that can run the newest games well (some of my systems are multi-purpose). Not advisable to use them on non-mining machines (unless CFX is giving you issues, or you need to disable powertune with old MSI AB versions) as they will increase idle power consumption a small amount. They work best with pre Hawaii cards. I use them on my R9 290(X) as well, but the control .dlls don't fully support Hawaii (too new), and only a few of the other tweaks are applicable to Hawaii GPUs. However, to the best of my knowledge, they do not cause any issues with the 290s either.

Here is the link to the archive (~115MiB, Windows 7 x64 only, English only): http://www.sendspace.com/file/7kiiv4

I can provide the .inf files separately, if anyone wants to review the changes I have made before downloading the package.


----------



## 2Degreez

.....


----------



## gunslinger0077

also is there anything good for feathercoins like cuda miner for nvida


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> also is there anything good for feathercoins like cuda miner for nvida


You use the same mining program for feathercoin as you do for litecoin.


----------



## legoman786

Anybody have experience with multipool.us?

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/286-annpoolstratumgw-wwwmultipoolin-no-fees-always-mine-the-most-profitable-coin/


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Over two years ago, but it's been a hidden option until the 3.x betas.
> I prefer to mod them myself. I remove/disable as much power management (ULPS, clock gating, memory stutter modes, thermal throttling, etc) stuff as I practically can from the .inf files and manually reintegrate the latest version (fro the 12.2 preview driver) of the hardware control .dlls that AMD removed from more recent drivers.
> 
> I can give you a sendspace link for the version I modded (a stripped down 13.11 beta 9.5), but do note that it only supports Windows 7 (and Server 2008 R2) x64, and does not come with the .NET 4.5 required for CCC to function (I install .NET and VC++ redistributable separately and don't need them wasting space in my driver archives).


Please do, I'd love to try it out







I'm the same about .Net & VC++, manual installs only, same as SDK's, mining rig or not. That stuff get's offloaded to (D-(J It's all good, I'm mining on a minimalist slipstreamed 7 x64 install with no more in it than what it takes to run any profitable miner.









Sorry I missed your post earlier, I was posting while @ -intensity 20 on both gpu's, & screen refreshes are...errrrrr, a little sloo-ooo-oo-oow! hahaa!


----------



## RAFFY

Can I use BTC-e to buy BTC with real money? If so how do I set this up?

Edit: Sorry I meant to say without paying fee's to deposit money. I think that BTC is going to drop again in the following days below the $500 point. And when it does depending on the price I would like to purchase a few BTC. Or should I use another service decides BTC-e?


----------



## Playapplepie

Is there a general consensus to move to Feathercoins?


----------



## Joannou1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Is there a general consensus to move to Feathercoins?


Hope so, currently mining the hell out of it at the moment








.32 cents each, hopefully they rise up after BTC/LTC recovers.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Please do, I'd love to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same about .Net & VC++, manual installs only, same as SDK's, mining rig or not. That stuff get's offloaded to (D-(J It's all good, I'm mining on a minimalist slipstreamed 7 x64 install with no more in it than what it takes to run any profitable miner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed your post earlier, I was posting while @ -intensity 20 on both gpu's, & screen refreshes are...errrrrr, a little sloo-ooo-oo-oow! hahaa!


Edit: Saw where you'd posted it Blameless, & DL'd it. Thanks a bunch! I'll report back in a bit to let you know how it goes.


----------



## gunslinger0077

cant feather coin to mine using this cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -O username and password it works fine for ltc


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> Hope so, currently mining the hell out of it at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .32 cents each, hopefully they rise up after BTC/LTC recovers.


Yeah, right now got my Titan mining FTC when I am not using it. The 7970 going to keep mining LTC until it can't anymore.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Mining performance should be the same as unmodded 13.11 beta 9.5 drivers, which should in turn be very similar to the 12.8/2.8 driver/SDK combo for 6000 and 7000 series (and rebrands) cards. They mostly help me rule out a few issues related to low power states for mining and CFX, while still having a driver that can run the newest games well (some of my systems are multi-purpose). Not advisable to use them on non-mining machines (unless CFX is giving you issues, or you need to disable powertune with old MSI AB versions) as they will increase idle power consumption a small amount. They work best with pre Hawaii cards. I use them on my R9 290(X) as well, but the control .dlls don't fully support Hawaii (too new), and only a few of the other tweaks are applicable to Hawaii GPUs. However, to the best of my knowledge, they do not cause any issues with the 290s either.
> 
> Here is the link to the archive (~115MiB, Windows 7 x64 only, English only): http://www.sendspace.com/file/7kiiv4
> 
> I can provide the .inf files separately, if anyone wants to review the changes I have made before downloading the package.


That's perfect for my needs...I'll send my 5850s to a dedicated rig and grab a 290 soonish, this would be the perfect match.
I'm having an issue with fan speeds on my cards, and was suspecting powerplay, but not sure if it's just a dead fan. Have to try them one by one...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Degreez*
> 
> what is the most secure, liquid and reliable place to trade (buy and sell) cryptocurrency??


I used to use mcxnow.com, but it's closed till Jan. I'm using btc-e.com for xpm, ppc, ltc, ftc and nmc, bter.com for PTS and YAC and crypto-trade for wdc trading.
(and coinex.pw for holding some coins I don't want to download wallets for)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Anybody have experience with multipool.us?
> 
> https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/286-annpoolstratumgw-wwwmultipoolin-no-fees-always-mine-the-most-profitable-coin/


Check the OP out guys, has new info...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can I use BTC-e to buy BTC with real money? If so how do I set this up?
> 
> Edit: Sorry I meant to say without paying fee's to deposit money. I think that BTC is going to drop again in the following days below the $500 point. And when it does depending on the price I would like to purchase a few BTC. Or should I use another service decides BTC-e?


Buy btc at coinbase, campbx or bitstamp *or mtgox outside the US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Is there a general consensus to move to Feathercoins?


Not a good idea, see follow up...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, right now got my Titan mining FTC when I am not using it. The 7970 going to keep mining LTC until it can't anymore.


I say mine at hashco.ws or mine worldcoin...

http://www.coinchoose.com/

I tend to gravitate towards either WDC, FTC or LTC...


----------



## Hokies83

I mine FTC myself. Bigger block rewards then LTC.


----------



## Joannou1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, right now got my Titan mining FTC when I am not using it. The 7970 going to keep mining LTC until it can't anymore.


I got 3 7950's to work on FTC, getting around 1600KHs.
Investment is paying off fast, since I can make nearly $100 a day from that if I sell it at marked up prices on ebay.

This is my first experience with living off of currencies, should be fun... So I hope!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyburner*
> 
> lol LoL?
> 
> I have a ~$700 LoL account


Nope, Combat Arms. Wasted 1k on an account. Bought $40 worth of hack to use on that account. Account got banned. GG.

Seriously this is what happened.


----------



## Shurr

If you could dedicate 10k hashrate to either LTC or FTC right now, which would you all mine?


----------



## Joannou1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> If you could dedicate 10k hashrate to either LTC or FTC right now, which would you all mine?


10k, as in, 10000KH/s?

Totally FTC, that's nearly 300 coins a day, or $500-600 a day if you sell them on ebay for a bulk price.
Plus, they have better multiplication potential, just like LTC and BTC. I'd say FTC is next up in line.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> I got 3 7950's to work on FTC, getting around 1600KHs.
> Investment is paying off fast, since I can make nearly $100 a day from that if I sell it at marked up prices on ebay.
> 
> This is my first experience with living off of currencies, should be fun... So I hope!


Curious where you come up with that profit figure per day? Obviously I'm coming in a discussion late here.

-Oh, people buy them on ebay? :O

Anyway, I'm doing MEC.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> 10k, as in, 10000KH/s?
> 
> Totally FTC, that's nearly 300 coins a day, or $500-600 a day if you sell them on ebay for a bulk price.
> Plus, they have better multiplication potential, just like LTC and BTC. I'd say FTC is next up in line.


Link to your auction on ebay?


----------



## Joannou1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Curious where you come up with that profit figure per day? Obviously I'm coming in a discussion late here.
> 
> -Oh, people buy them on ebay? :O
> 
> Anyway, I'm doing MEC.


Ah, well, on ebay, each coin can sell for 2-4x spot price.
At the moment, at 30 cents each, it wouldn't be that much, but I don't reckon it will stay there for much longer.
Assuming each coin is worth a dollar, you can easily make that. Plus, some are still selling 100 coins for $200 even at the low price at the moment.

Oh, and yeah, the sellers have a few systems to make sure they don't get scammed.
Like, they will only sell to buyers with 96% feedback, and then they will ask for positive feedback after sending 1 FTC, and then send the rest.
Same things goes with buyers, I would only buy from sellers that have a good history.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Link to your auction on ebay?


I currently am waiting for the prices to recover a bit so I can try to have a larger markup, but here are the current listings that are up;
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_sop=16&_nkw=100+feathercoins&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1

(Keep in mind they are .30 each, so people have compensated for that, there was a lot more to look at when they were a dollar each).


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Remember to use the Profit Calculator!
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=700.00&sha256Power=0.00&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=800.00&scryptPower=0.00&scryptPowerCost=0.1000&sha256Check=true&scryptCheck=true


So would you say it's advisable to mine the current most profitable? Do coins move up and down on the list or is it the newest one it at the top and the oldest at the bottom? The one thing I do not know and I am not sure who would is which one of these coins will be the next BTC or will any of them?


----------



## utnorris

QQ, once you download your wallet and get you address, can you move that wallet to another computer or hard drive? I did the backup, but I do not see a selection that allows me to load from backup.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So would you say it's advisable to mine the current most profitable? Do coins move up and down on the list or is it the newest one it at the top and the oldest at the bottom? The one thing I do not know and I am not sure who would is which one of these coins will be the next BTC or will any of them?


Profitability mining Scrypt alt-coins has been consistently significantly higher than mining LTC. For months straight there's been coins at 150% - 250% profitability of Litecoin mining. Go to the site coinchoose.com. Obviously you mine the most profitable coins and switch to other coins as they become more profitable. Or you use an auto-switching pool. Recently I spent a few weeks mining ADT at an average of 200% profitability of LTC. I've also kept track of which coins were going to be added to Cryptsy, and mined them at low difficulty before they were added, coming to 1000% profitability of LTC for some. Having said that I did sell 20 BTC when it hit 1K - wanted the instant knowledge that the value would not diminish.

CryptoSwitcher (Linux)
MultiMiner (Windows)

-


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah LTC / FTC is safe but mining the others can and will have bigger pay outs.


----------



## cam51037

I'm having some issues with my main miner, I think I'll troubleshoot it tomorrow.

I moved it to a building with a 5C ambient temperature (GPU's, rejoice!) and my wireless adapter connected to the nearby network just fine. Browsing the internet is great, I get around 6/1.7 Mb/ps speeds which I'm fine with, and Windows rates it as a "fair" connection. However when I try to mine on this connection CGMiner sits and isn't able to connect. I've tried multiple pools with both CG and BFGMiner, and neither work. Have any of you had similar issues like this? I think I'll see if the adapter is randomly disconnecting for some reason tomorrow morning, and if all goes well it'll be figured out with the adapter. If not, it's not too difficult (but a big pain) to wire an ethernet cable up to this building, I think that would solve all my issues.

But these 5C temperatures are nothing, walk outside and you get smacked with -30 weather, -40 or lower with the windchill. If only my PC's could take advantage of this...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm having some issues with my main miner, I think I'll troubleshoot it tomorrow.
> 
> I moved it to a building with a 5C ambient temperature (GPU's, rejoice!) and my wireless adapter connected to the nearby network just fine. Browsing the internet is great, I get around 6/1.7 Mb/ps speeds which I'm fine with, and Windows rates it as a "fair" connection. However when I try to mine on this connection CGMiner sits and isn't able to connect. I've tried multiple pools with both CG and BFGMiner, and neither work. Have any of you had similar issues like this? I think I'll see if the adapter is randomly disconnecting for some reason tomorrow morning, and if all goes well it'll be figured out with the adapter. If not, it's not too difficult (but a big pain) to wire an ethernet cable up to this building, I think that would solve all my issues.
> 
> But these 5C temperatures are nothing, walk outside and you get smacked with -30 weather, -40 or lower with the windchill. If only my PC's could take advantage of this...


Fire wall?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Fire wall?


That's a very good point. I don't think it would be but I'll write that down and keep it in mind for tomorrow. It's weird because it worked fine just hours ago with the same programs and config files, except being just feet from the router. But thanks for that idea, I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I've got an XFX 7970 that gets 580kh/s in scrypt, but i've seen some people getting over 700kh/s with a bios flash. I tried a Sapphire Vapor-X bios but that caused my card to crash under load. What's the right/best bios to use? Thanks


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I've got an XFX 7970 that gets 580kh/s in scrypt, but i've seen some people getting over 700kh/s with a bios flash. I tried a Sapphire Vapor-X bios but that caused my card to crash under load. What's the right/best bios to use? Thanks


I would not go flashing Bio's on a card just for mining.

The bios everybody likes is a Gigabyte Bios.

There are some settings u can try to get a high hash rate.

These are mine but it is for an HD 7950 you can see if they work for u.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --thread-concurrency 24000 --intensity 20 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah LTC / FTC is safe but mining the others can and will have bigger pay outs.


Which coins are you think of?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Which coins are you think of?


Well u have to watch the market just a bit.

Some coins are often pumped and dumped.

BBQcoin StableCoin LuckyCoin Casinocoin Fastcoin... Those get pumped and dumped alot.

This requires you to watch the market and not just sit there and mine. You have to watch the buy / sell orders etc.

Like the Stock market Buy low Sell High.. Same thing.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well u have to watch the market just a bit.
> 
> Some coins are often pumped and dumped.
> 
> BBQcoin StableCoin LuckyCoin Casinocoin Fastcoin... Those get pumped and dumped alot.
> 
> This requires you to watch the market and not just sit there and mine. You have to watch the buy / sell orders etc.
> 
> Like the Stock market Buy low Sell High.. Same thing.


Would you recommend going for pump and dump coins or no?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm having some issues with my main miner, I think I'll troubleshoot it tomorrow.
> 
> I moved it to a building with a 5C ambient temperature (GPU's, rejoice!) and my wireless adapter connected to the nearby network just fine. Browsing the internet is great, I get around 6/1.7 Mb/ps speeds which I'm fine with, and Windows rates it as a "fair" connection. However when I try to mine on this connection CGMiner sits and isn't able to connect. I've tried multiple pools with both CG and BFGMiner, and neither work. Have any of you had similar issues like this? I think I'll see if the adapter is randomly disconnecting for some reason tomorrow morning, and if all goes well it'll be figured out with the adapter. If not, it's not too difficult (but a big pain) to wire an ethernet cable up to this building, I think that would solve all my issues.
> 
> But these 5C temperatures are nothing, walk outside and you get smacked with -30 weather, -40 or lower with the windchill. If only my PC's could take advantage of this...


A fellow Canadian! I know the feeling







It was -28 yesterday in Calgary

I used to hang my H50 rad out the window in -25C weather when I was into OCing Phenom II's. It was fun breaking 5GHz on "Canadian winter chilled water".

You could always move a mining rig out into the garage


----------



## ZombieJon

Quick, onto the dogecoin train!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Quick, onto the dogecoin train!


I'm not paying much attention these days, been really busy...but wth is that?









Good guide: http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-linux/


----------



## Shurr

whats a good feathercoin pool?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm not paying much attention these days, been really busy...but wth is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good guide: http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-linux/


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.0
Quote:


> ery scrypt such random
> 
> much profit wow
> 
> many coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how specification
> 
> Algorithm: Scrypt
> Max Coins: 100,000,000,000 DOGE
> Block Time: 60 Seconds
> Difficulty Retarget Time: 4 hours
> Premine: None
> 
> much reward
> 
> Block 1-100,000: 0-1,000,000 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 100,001 - 200,000: 0-500,000 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 200,001 - 300,000: 0-250,000 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 300,001 - 400,000: 0-125,000 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 400,001 - 500,000: 0-62,500 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 500,001 - 600,000: 0-31,250 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 600,000+: 10,000 DogeCoin Reward


----------



## Faint

So, what's the exchange rate on that?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Profitability mining Scrypt alt-coins has been consistently significantly higher than mining LTC. For months straight there's been coins at 150% - 250% profitability of Litecoin mining. Go to the site coinchoose.com. Obviously you mine the most profitable coins and switch to other coins as they become more profitable. Or you use an auto-switching pool. Recently I spent a few weeks mining ADT at an average of 200% profitability of LTC. I've also kept track of which coins were going to be added to Cryptsy, and mined them at low difficulty before they were added, coming to 1000% profitability of LTC for some. Having said that I did sell 20 BTC when it hit 1K - wanted the instant knowledge that the value would not diminish.
> 
> CryptoSwitcher (Linux)
> MultiMiner (Windows)
> 
> -


When switching back and forth between alt coins how do you guys maximize your profits? Are you mining them and then selling them right away? Or are you mining them and then upgrading them to other coins when they reach highs?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> So, what's the exchange rate on that?


It's a new joke coin, or at least I assume it is, like Vlad's.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.0


Good god I got a laugh out of that one.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Block 1-100,000: 0-1,000,000 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 100,001 - 200,000: 0-500,000 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 200,001 - 300,000: 0-250,000 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 300,001 - 400,000: 0-125,000 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 400,001 - 500,000: 0-62,500 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 500,001 - 600,000: 0-31,250 DogeCoin Reward
> Block 600,000+: 10,000 DogeCoin Reward


My god that just...


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> It's a new joke coin, or at least I assume it is, like Vlad's.


Figured as much. Was kind of being a bit sarcastic when I asked.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Figured as much. Was kind of being a bit sarcastic when I asked.


Had a feeling as well, but it's difficult to tell with only text.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Had a feeling as well, but it's difficult to tell with only text.


So true. Imagine. Dogecoin becoming the new Bitcoin.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> China banks ban the transaction of Bit Coins. Time to bail is near.


That is a strange change of events. Just a week ago I read a news story about the Chinese government "embracing" bitcoins. Though, you do have economists starting to come forward saying that crytpo can/will undermine national currencies. The sign to look for is the UN embracing crypto. Then you will know it's only a matter of time before it becomes the one world currency.


----------



## ivanlabrie

...

http://thebitcoinnews.co.uk/2013/06/17/the-bitcoin-created-by-the-nsa-tatsuaki-okamoto-is-satoshi-nakamoto/

lol put your tin foil hats on lads!


----------



## skupples

It finally all makes sense. My theory about the UN just came one step closer to being valid in the tin cap realm of thinking. Crypto will rule the world one day soon.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> ...
> 
> http://thebitcoinnews.co.uk/2013/06/17/the-bitcoin-created-by-the-nsa-tatsuaki-okamoto-is-satoshi-nakamoto/
> 
> lol put your tin foil hats on lads!


\

O lord....what next.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> \
> 
> O lord....what next.


Hookers accepting altcoins!


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> ...
> 
> http://thebitcoinnews.co.uk/2013/06/17/the-bitcoin-created-by-the-nsa-tatsuaki-okamoto-is-satoshi-nakamoto/
> 
> lol put your tin foil hats on lads!










Yeah, no. Besides, wasn't it Stanford U. that proved tin foil hats would actually intensify mind control waves? Lol! I might need some copper hardware cloth for building a homemade Faraday cage though...











Anyone here mining NVC? Is it legit or not?


----------



## legoman786

So I got 2x 5770's mining away at Multipool. One per rig, how can I keep an eye on the second one remotely?


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> So I got 2x 5770's mining away at Multipool. One per rig, how can I keep an eye on the second one remotely?


I use TeamViewer.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> I use TeamViewer.


I use the built-in Remote Desktop Connection to do that. I came across a vague way to check cgminer using API calls, and I was wondering if anyone here had done that.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*


Hehe, that gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Pfortunato

Hello guys, do you think that I can make some money mining litecoins with my r9 290? And can I Shut down the mining when I want to play some game or its not recomended?
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pfortunato*
> 
> Hello guys, do you think that I can make some money mining litecoins with my r9 290? And can I Shut down the mining when I want to play some game or its not recomended?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yes, and yes.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Why feathercoin over megacoin? Megacoin seems to be more stable pricewise and its more profitable right now.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Why feathercoin over megacoin? Megacoin seems to be more stable pricewise and its more profitable right now.


FTC has higher block reward, and they are gambling on a FTC price increase.


----------



## QSS-5

what other currency than LTC and BTC can you minne with a gpu?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> FTC has higher block reward, and they are gambling on a FTC price increase.


Yeah I wouldn't touch my FTC for atleast 2 years.... other then to play around with some in BTC-E.

At the rate LTC difficulty is going up by the end of this month mining the return profits are going to dwindle.
I'm moving my miners off LTC at the end of the month. Already have one mining away at FTC though. But my 5850's and 7950 are still LTC ATM


----------



## utnorris

So is the process you mine a coin, then trade for BTC and then sell or even hold it until it reaches a price you think is good? Also, I asked this earlier, how do you move your wallet to different hard drive once you start receiving coins in it? Do you just download the wallet to the new hard drive and add your address from the original wallet?


----------



## MrStrat007

Hey guys, I guess I'm a little late to join in on this, but I am having a problem locating the cgminer 3.7.2 .zip file... Can't connect to the server, only a cached page available, and it doesn't seem to exist elsewhere on the web... Does anybody still have the .zip file for cgminer 3.7.2?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Use GUIMiner, found here.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Use GUIMiner, found here.


Thanks. One question (well 2 I guess). Google Chrome believes it to be a malicious file, as does Malwarebytes... Is it safe to ignore those warnings in this case? I assume it is and that is a stupid question but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

It's fine. That is what I use, and that is also where I got it from, so i think that your pc is falsely reporting it.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> It's fine. That is what I use, and that is also where I got it from, so i think that your pc is falsely reporting it.


Thanks a lot!
+rep


----------



## Hokies83

I Have always used CG miner 3.0


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I Have always used CG miner 3.0


I could not find any cg miner files.. Seems site is down. I'll try again later to see if it comes back. Is there a performance difference between the two? (Guiminer vs cgminer)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no. Besides, wasn't it Stanford U. that proved tin foil hats would actually intensify mind control waves? Lol! I might need some copper hardware cloth for building a homemade Faraday cage though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here mining NVC? Is it legit or not?


If i'm not mistaken the tin foil cap stuff started in russia because of the Wood Pecker antenna or w/e it was called.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> I could not find any cg miner files.. Seems site is down. I'll try again later to see if it comes back. Is there a performance difference between the two? (Guiminer vs cgminer)


CGMiner download site


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> CGMiner download site


Been trying that link all morning, still doesn't work for me..?

Ninja edit: Seems Google Chrome will not open that site. Tried it on IE, and it worked fine. Thank you all!


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Been trying that link all morning, still doesn't work for me..?
> 
> Ninja edit: Seems Google Chrome will not open that site. Tried it on IE, and it worked fine. Thank you all!


It works for me. It doesn't come up as a full website in Chrome, though, just a directory. The links to the versions all work, but is that what you're referring to when you say it's not working?

Also make sure you get a version no higher than 3.7.2. That was the last version to support GPU mining. If you download 3.8.4 or anything else higher, it won't work.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> It works for me. It doesn't come up as a full website in Chrome, though, just a directory. The links to the versions all work, but is that what you're referring to when you say it's not working?
> 
> Also make sure you get a version no higher than 3.7.2. That was the last version to support GPU mining. If you download 3.8.4 or anything else higher, it won't work.


Strange, it works for me now... Before it wouldn't load the directory - I would always get "this page is not available (Google has a cached version available. View cached page?)" message. Downloaded CGMiner 3.7.2, will experiment with both it and GUIMiner later today (after my exam tonight).


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Strange, it works for me now... Before it wouldn't load the directory - I would always get "this page is not available (Google has a cached version available. View cached page?)" message. Downloaded CGMiner 3.7.2, will experiment with both it and GUIMiner later today (after my exam tonight).


Grats! You want to the best thread with the best info that's for sure!


----------



## RAFFY

Do any of the coin trading sites have a feature where I can set an alarm to go off when BTC hits a certain price? I use this feature with my Scottrade and love it. I hate having to click to refresh or just sit there lol.


----------



## cam51037

I don't think this site has an alarm feature but it refreshes automatically and you can see the price in the page's name, which is awesome as well: http://bitcoinity.org/markets


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Do any of the coin trading sites have a feature where I can set an alarm to go off when BTC hits a certain price? I use this feature with my Scottrade and love it. I hate having to click to refresh or just sit there lol.


If you watch the buy / sell orders it will give you an Idea of whats up.

If there are 10X more buy orders then sells then it is going up if it is the other way around then it is going down.

That's for any coin.


----------



## kennah

Set it mining feathercoin all night, my computer says 670+ shares accepted, but nothing is showing up on the wemineftc.com website. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## cam51037

Well I figured out my miner's connectivity issues. I found a USB extender cable and now the adapter is laying closer to the router, just a few feet closer and now I have a solid connection, at least I've had a solid connection the last 15 minutes or so. Now I just need to find some air filters to put on the intake fans of the case, I'm always cutting wood near it and working on generally dirty things and I want to keep the miner as clean as possible.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Set it mining feathercoin all night, my computer says 670+ shares accepted, but nothing is showing up on the wemineftc.com website. Am I doing something wrong?


Check the pay outs in the pool stats.


----------



## $ilent

Is this guide applicable to litecoin? Seems to be pointless mining bitcoins nowadays?


----------



## sugarhell

With the next diff increase on ltc and i am searching already for something else. I am looking into worldcoins.


----------



## $ilent

worldcoins ey? Whats that when its at home?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> If you watch the buy / sell orders it will give you an Idea of whats up.
> 
> If there are 10X more buy orders then sells then it is going up if it is the other way around then it is going down.
> 
> That's for any coin.


I just want an alarm so if im playing a game and a good price comes up I can scoop a few of them


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I just want an alarm so if im playing a game and a good price comes up I can scoop a few of them


Well if you have an iOS device you can get an app called BTCreport, the premium version has a price alarm for bitcoins I believe, so that's an option as well.


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Check the pay outs in the pool stats.


Yeah all zeros next to anywhere that my name is. I think I'm logged in correctly.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone order from buyahash? I ordered something this morning and got the btc confirmation and everything but, on the site it said my order was cancelled..? What's up with that?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

How do I get a liteguardian membership? I sent a request for an invite, but how long will it approximately take to receive one?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> How do I get a liteguardian membership? I sent a request for an invite, but how long will it approximately take to receive one?


what's your email


----------



## ForceProjection

So there's no one here that knows anything about NVC? I'm considering switching the miner, but I'm a little concerned that there's a thread on the same topic on BTCTalk that's claiming it's a scam. If anyone could help with their experiences? Because it's looking very profitable indeed, & BTC-E is accepting it along with a couple of other exchanges...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hehe, that gave me a good laugh.










Yeah, that one's pretty hilarious. I rolled the first time I saw it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If i'm not mistaken the tin foil cap stuff started in russia because of the Wood Pecker antenna or w/e it was called.


Yep, you're right. The WoodPecker or Steel Yard as the NATO designation was for them was. One of which is smack dab in the middle of the Chernobyl Exclusion Zone for all of you S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fans. Found the study, btw. I was mistaken, it was originally conducted by an M.I.T. grad student in 2005 (the original study has disappeared from the U.C. Berkeley storage server though).

http://conspiracytheories.lmc.gatech.edu/index.php/Tin_Foil_Hat

Relevant, but NSFW...















"One of which is smack dab in the middle of the Chernobyl Exclusion Zone for all of you S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fans." And there's an Easter Egg in a couple of the mod maps where you can find it, one of which is integral to the storyline of a particular mod.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well if you have an iOS device you can get an app called BTCreport, the premium version has a price alarm for bitcoins I believe, so that's an option as well.


No iOS junk here







thanks for the tip ill see if they have an android. Although right now I just have my laptop setup next to me anyways. Its actually fun watching how people buy these coins. I forgot I had it on mBTC and was like HOLY MOLY some dude just bought 18000!!! Then I was like oh yeah mBTC not BTC lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is this guide applicable to litecoin? Seems to be pointless mining bitcoins nowadays?


This is the complete mining club covers all coins cause mining is so similar there is no reason to make a mining how to thread for every type of coin.

Putting all the info in once place instead of having to read multi threads is the point of this thread. To help getting started more simple.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Yeah all zeros next to anywhere that my name is. I think I'm logged in correctly.


Contact the pool admin.

and provide us some screenies.


----------



## Hokies83

FTC / LTC Surge Incoming!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I got an invite, thank you though. Just waiting for the verification email.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> FTC / LTC Surge Incoming!


Love that big Green candle


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> FTC / LTC Surge Incoming!


Just switched my main miner over to FTC. I have all these accounts ready at all these different pools, multiple cgminer folders with different configs ready to go on different coins


----------



## Shurr

Can I use guiminer to mine FTC from wemineftc?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Can I use guiminer to mine FTC from wemineftc?


Yes


----------



## Shurr

whats the host/port? from their getting started page it looks like port is 4444, but im not quite sure exactly what to put in the host field


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> whats the host/port? from their getting started page it looks like port is 4444, but im not quite sure exactly what to put in the host field


stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444

if you are using guiminer, don't put in the stratum+tcp://


----------



## gunslinger0077

is d2.cc a good pool to mine ftc and worldcoin


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> is d2.cc a good pool to mine ftc and worldcoin


I use WemineFTC no fee's.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I use WemineFTC no fee's.


I cant get wemineftc to work with my cuda miner keeps saying cant connect no error


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> I cant get wemineftc to work with my cuda miner keeps saying cant connect no error


cudaminder -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -O workernameassword


----------



## ForceProjection

Nvm on the NVC inquiry, the site I was looking at had very old hashrates listed, making it look much more profitable than it currently is. Stablecoin is looking pretty sweet for someone that can't afford to take much risk hedging bets on market value fluctuations, on the other hand.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> cudaminder -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -O workernameassword


what i get


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> what i get


hmmm....what version of cudaminer are you using?


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> hmmm....what version of cudaminer are you using?


the 12-7 version that came out yesterday


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> the 12-7 version that came out yesterday


And you set a worker up on wemineftc right? I don't see why it would work on wemineltc but not wemineftc.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> And you set a worker up on wemineftc right? I don't see why it would work on wemineltc but not wemineftc.


yea i have a worker setup i done my ltc on liteguardian


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> yea i have a worker setup i done my ltc on liteguardian


Ok try it like this

cudaminder -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -u username -p password


----------



## Hokies83

never messed with cuda stuff myself.


----------



## RAFFY

So whats the consensus on BTC up, up, and up. Or do you guys think it will dip back into the $700's later tonight


----------



## Shurr

any reason in scrypt guiminer alpha, that when mining ltc i get 300khash and when I try to mine ftc i get 9khash on the same card?


----------



## SentrySkills

What directly effects the speed at witch you mine?

GPU ?
Stream Processors ?
Memory Size ?
Memory Interface ?
Core Speed ?
Memory Speed ?

I know they all have some thing to do with it, but maybe an order on what is most important wouldn't hurt.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentrySkills*
> 
> What directly effects the speed at witch you mine?
> 
> GPU ?
> Stream Processors ?
> Memory Size ?
> Memory Interface ?
> Core Speed ?
> Memory Speed ?
> 
> I know they all have some thing to do with it, but maybe an order on what is most important wouldn't hurt.


GPU is big since some will mine better than others (ie. AMD mines leap and bounds better than Nvidia). Then once your setting up your card for mining the big focus is on the memory speed. Once you find a good memory then you can start tweak it even more with the gpu processor. A lot of people underclock and if possible undervolt their cards to achieve a higher price/performance ratio. With the 290x it seems like many people have great success with the processor around 825-975 and the memory between 1375-1500.


----------



## NomNomNom

Anyone having issues with Cryptsy auto-sell? Seems like it isnt working for me (mining from multipool into cryptsy autosell)


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So whats the consensus on BTC up, up, and up. Or do you guys think it will dip back into the $700's later tonight


I am guessing it will go below $700 in the next few hours. Just keep checking on bitcoinwisdom.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Anyone having issues with Cryptsy auto-sell? Seems like it isnt working for me (mining from multipool into cryptsy autosell)


Will do! I've had bitcoinity.org open for hours now watching it go up and down. Right now I'm kicking myself for not buying at $700 this morning. Before that they were even lower but my stupid bank was updating their system so I couldn't access my accounts.


----------



## jagz

We all have plenty of regrets. I told a few of my friends to buy those $3 LTC, and would of myself but I picked the worst time imaginable to be flat broke.

Anyway, my Crypto of choice at the moment:


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> We all have plenty of regrets. I told a few of my friends to buy those $3 LTC, and would of myself but I picked the worst time imaginable to be flat broke.
> 
> Anyway, my Crypto of choice at the moment:


If you don't mind explaining let me ask you why mega coin? I'm new to this coin business and am trying to learn as much as possible!


----------



## Hokies83

Megacoin is not a bad coin.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How about Fastcoin?

The pool I'm mining at has 66% of the network hash lol, so much for 51% attack prevensions.


----------



## SentrySkills

Maybe its me, but I'm still having a hard time understanding a few things. Or I'm not explaining my self

You have 2 Video Cards, Everything is the same on both, the only thing that is deferent is one is a 6xxx the other is 7xxx. (So different chip set, talking basically the BIOS of the card)
Does this matter on processing Hash rate.

Now, if this is true, Direct X and OpenGL should also effect the hash rate of the card. These are all (BIOS) driven, Not hardware.

I know that Memory size does not play a role in hash rate so I'll get that out of the way.

Does the Memory Interface (128-bit, 256-bit, 384-bit, 512-bit) effect the Hash rate?

True? what If the Memory Speed, (Effective Memory Clock) is the same?

Stream Processors (AMD) / CUDA Cores (Nvidia) = Shaders (Basic Name). Now this is just a guess, hopping I can find some hard data that can prove me wrong, But this is probably the biggest thing that effects hash rate across the board. More shaders the more things that do the work...

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If you don't mind explaining let me ask you why mega coin? I'm new to this coin business and am trying to learn as much as possible!


I like everything I've read. It's a fairly new upstart coin, even ballooned to $2.50 a pop about a week ago (around $1 atm now). The hope is that it's the next LTC, even if not, the difficulty is quite low. It exchanges for BTC at a fair clip at Cryptsy. I'll be pumping out somewhere around 30-32 MEC a day starting tomorrow (7990 added to the arsenal) or less. CoinWarz calc doesn't seem to line up with the amount of MEC I'm actually getting. It either over-reports or my pool stinks.

What I'm curious about is eBay. I see them sell for twice the market price (so $2 ea atm) there. I suppose there is risk of being scammed, but if I can cover all bases and protect myself to the furthest extent I'm able, I think it'll be okay.


----------



## sugarhell

Yeah megacoin looks good. Atm i am mining wdc


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Is 1150 voltage too much on a HIS R9 280x? I have it at 1015 core clock, and 1720 memory. Gets hot (81), and before I bumped voltage, when I would watch videos it would freeze


----------



## ccRicers

Switched from LTC to WDC at the moment. A single 7950 seems more worthy for that one.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentrySkills*
> 
> Maybe its me, but I'm still having a hard time understanding a few things. Or I'm not explaining my self
> 
> You have 2 Video Cards, Everything is the same on both, the only thing that is deferent is one is a 6xxx the other is 7xxx. (So different chip set, talking basically the BIOS of the card)
> Does this matter on processing Hash rate.
> 
> Now, if this is true, Direct X and OpenGL should also effect the hash rate of the card. These are all (BIOS) driven, Not hardware.
> 
> I know that Memory size does not play a role in hash rate so I'll get that out of the way.
> 
> Does the Memory Interface (128-bit, 256-bit, 384-bit, 512-bit) effect the Hash rate?
> 
> True? what If the Memory Speed, (Effective Memory Clock) is the same?
> 
> Stream Processors (AMD) / CUDA Cores (Nvidia) = Shaders (Basic Name). Now this is just a guess, hopping I can find some hard data that can prove me wrong, But this is probably the biggest thing that effects hash rate across the board. More shaders the more things that do the work...
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


Shaders effect hash rate yes.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Do you guys know a coin that can be mined by GPU and is not SHA-256 or Scrypt?

IF I can't find such coin once Scrypt ASICs are widely adopted I'll have to sell my GPUs.

Also, any GPU miner for XPM and PTS?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Alright, so I am trying to mine with litecoin, been at it for a couple hours, and the website shows that I have mined nothing.

In host I have

usa-1.liteguardian.com

In port

3334

My GPUs seem like they are mining normally, but nothing shows on the website.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Alright, so I am trying to mine with litecoin, been at it for a couple hours, and the website shows that I have mined nothing.
> 
> In host I have
> 
> usa-1.liteguardian.com
> 
> In port
> 
> 3334
> 
> My GPUs seem like they are mining normally, but nothing shows on the website.


Check your username and password.

Make sure the worker you are using is valid. Eg: I use TheLAWNoob.1

If I use TheLAWNoob.3 and if I did not create such worker, then your shares goes to waste.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Is 1150 voltage too much on a HIS R9 280x? I have it at 1015 core clock, and 1720 memory. Gets hot (81), and before I bumped voltage, when I would watch videos it would freeze


Just check vrm temps to be sure those are cool. I like to keep my cards running cool but 7970 ghz edition was a Tahiti running at 1.25v. They can handle it.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Username and pass are fine
xxicrimsonixx.1
x


----------



## Willanhanyard

I thought Megacoin was a scam, but considering all the people on here mining it, it doesn't seem to be. Can anyone explain this one to me?

Currently I am mining Feathercoin which had a nice 20% boost this morning but then fell back a bit. Anyone's thoughts on FTC too?


----------



## Hokies83

I mine FTC i dont like LTC due to small pay outs.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentrySkills*
> 
> Maybe its me, but I'm still having a hard time understanding a few things. Or I'm not explaining my self
> 
> You have 2 Video Cards, Everything is the same on both, the only thing that is deferent is one is a 6xxx the other is 7xxx. (So different chip set, talking basically the BIOS of the card)
> Does this matter on processing Hash rate.
> 
> Now, if this is true, Direct X and OpenGL should also effect the hash rate of the card. These are all (BIOS) driven, Not hardware.
> 
> I know that Memory size does not play a role in hash rate so I'll get that out of the way.
> 
> Does the Memory Interface (128-bit, 256-bit, 384-bit, 512-bit) effect the Hash rate?
> 
> True? what If the Memory Speed, (Effective Memory Clock) is the same?
> 
> Stream Processors (AMD) / CUDA Cores (Nvidia) = Shaders (Basic Name). Now this is just a guess, hopping I can find some hard data that can prove me wrong, But this is probably the biggest thing that effects hash rate across the board. More shaders the more things that do the work...
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


AMD cards have more shaders than Nvidia cards do. More shaders means better for more parallelized loads like cryptographic loads in this case.

DirectX and OpenGL have nothing to do with GPU compute applications. The mining software for AMD cards is based on OpenCL. The Nvidia miners use CUDA. As well, the 6000 series and the 7000 series of AMD cards are completely different architectures.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Alright, so I am trying to mine with litecoin, been at it for a couple hours, and the website shows that I have mined nothing.
> 
> In host I have
> 
> usa-1.liteguardian.com
> 
> In port
> 
> 3334
> 
> My GPUs seem like they are mining normally, but nothing shows on the website.


Mining is not an instant payout type deal. You do not show anything as a balance of coins until your pool hits a block and it is confirmed and distributed. It should show your hashrate and shares generally, if those are showing up then you are just fine. If not then there is some problem.


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah a 100$ Amd Card will perform the same as a 500$ Nvidia card. Why i push ppl to sell Nvidia and buy amd so much in the past... by now there Amd cards could have paid for themselves 20 times over...

I do not think Nvidia Has a card that can Surpass the HD 7870 yet... I think the 780 is the same or a lil slower then an HD 7850 which uses one 6 pin connector and till recent could be gobbled up for 80$ each every where.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Mining is not an instant payout type deal. You do not show anything as a balance of coins until your pool hits a block and it is confirmed and distributed. It should show your hashrate and shares generally, if those are showing up then you are just fine. If not then there is some problem.


Ok, that makes sense.

Approximately how long would you say is the be average amount of time to mine a block?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Ok, that makes sense.
> 
> Approximately how long would you say is the be average amount of time to mine a block?


Which coin?


----------



## utnorris

Anyone have a suggestion for a world coin pool? I am thinking of doing it along with FTC. Also, I have looked and I cannot find a good explanation of what it means when you get a block at say 200 coins like in FTC. Is that extra coins on top of what you have earned?


----------



## legoman786

I can't get my cgminer 3.7.2 to connect to alternatepool. It connects to multipool and other various pools just fine. Just not alternatepool. I just sent them an email, so let's see what they say.


----------



## Faint

I just heard about alternatepool. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I just heard about alternatepool. What do you guys think about it?


just use middlecoin pool , same thing as alternatepool but with more miners, better chance of getting higher payout


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Which coin?


LTC


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> just use middlecoin pool , same thing as alternatepool but with more miners, better chance of getting higher payout


Middlecoin is the better one?


----------



## Willanhanyard

What are your guys' opinions on FTC?


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so why go with a place like middlecoin versus a specific coin pool like wemineFTC? Will you see higher payouts from middlecoin or is it because they send you BTC instead of what ever the coin that is mined? Also, do you have to have your wallet fully synced before you can receive payments? I just downloaded a BTC wallet and it's taking forever to sync.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> What are your guys' opinions on FTC?


I Like it because of bigger rewards what i mine myself.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> What are your guys' opinions on FTC?


I love Feathercoin

I mine, buy, and trade it


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> I love Feathercoin
> 
> I mine, buy, and trade it


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of volume are you trading and with what?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of volume are you trading and with what?


Short-term:
Usually 2,000 FTC -> currently 1.14 BTC
From BTC -> Other Alt-Coins that yield 200% or more.

Mid-term:
Usually 1,000 FTC -> currently 8.40 LTC

Long-term:
Hold FTC


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Short-term:
> Usually 2,000 FTC -> currently 1.14 BTC
> *From BTC -> Other Alt-Coins that yield 200% or more.*
> 
> Mid-term:
> Usually 1,000 FTC -> currently 8.40 LTC
> 
> Long-term:
> Hold FTC


Can you explain this please, I've seen several people referring to statements like this but I am yet to understand what they mean.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can you explain this please, I've seen several people referring to statements like this but I am yet to understand what they mean.


That's the fun of it though! You got to figure out which coins are best for you! Check on Coinwarz and compare some coins for yourself.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> That's the fun of it though! You got to figure out which coins are best for you! Check on Coinwarz and compare some coins for yourself.


Yes I understand that aspect but I don't understand the working behind it. Are you guys saying trade a BTC to another coin when that coin is on slump? And then when it picks up again that's where your getting the 200%? I'm just trying to figure out where this magical 200% is coming from.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Ok, so why go with a place like middlecoin versus a specific coin pool like wemineFTC? Will you see higher payouts from middlecoin or is it because they send you BTC instead of what ever the coin that is mined? Also, do you have to have your wallet fully synced before you can receive payments? I just downloaded a BTC wallet and it's taking forever to sync.


Use MultiBit for a BTC wallet. Don't need to download the whole block chain.

Middlecoin vs WemineFTC --> Pays out directly in BTC. It isn't as good for the alt-coin community because it jumps on the most profitable coin, causing the difficulty to spike, then jumps off. It can be a coin killer.

Dumping isn't an issue for me, it's the difficulty spikes. On a few coins, they had a low to medium difficulty, around 1 or so. High profitability so Multipools hopped on the network with the 50-150 Mhash. The difficulty would spike to 5 or so, and the Multipools would leave because it wasn't profitable anymore. Network hash would then drop by a factor of 5, and it could take days for the difficulty to adjust because blocks were taking longer to get solved. Then once the difficulty re-adjusted, multipools would hop on again.

From what I've noticed lately, payouts from Hashco or Middlecoin isn't as good as mining 1 coin for 24h and trading it right away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can you explain this please, I've seen several people referring to statements like this but I am yet to understand what they mean.


Keeping track of pumps and dumps. Buy low, sell high in the short term. Basically like the bots on the NYSE with their microtransactions.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can you explain this please, I've seen several people referring to statements like this but I am yet to understand what they mean.


BTC (BitCoin) is the most universally accepted cryptocurrency. Therefore BTC is like cash on the exchanges like BTC-E or Cryptsy ect. You can convert it to just about any other Alt-Coin you can think of. Check out coinchoose.com and you will find many other Alt-Coins with "BTC Profitability" and "LTC Profitability". Hope this helps.

You can also mine the most profitable with CryptoSwitcher (Linux) or MultiMiner (Windows)

-


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yes I understand that aspect but I don't understand the working behind it. Are you guys saying trade a BTC to another coin when that coin is on slump? And then when it picks up again that's where your getting the 200%? I'm just trying to figure out where this magical 200% is coming from.


Yes.

I bought some MEC when it was at 0.00006. Now it's at 0.0012. So if I were to dump my MEC right now, I would have made 2000% profit over what I put in.


----------



## Playapplepie

Should I focus my mining to Feathercoins? Can I convert those to Litecoins and so on?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> BTC (BitCoin) is the most universally accepted cryptocurrency. Therefore BTC is like cash on the exchanges like BTC-E or Cryptsy ect. You can convert it to just about any other Alt-Coin you can think of. Check out coinchoose.com and you will find many other Alt-Coins with "BTC Profitability" and "LTC Profitability". Hope this helps.
> 
> You can also mine the most profitable with CryptoSwitcher (Linux) or MultiMiner (Windows)
> 
> -


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I bought some MEC when it was at 0.00006. Now it's at 0.0012. So if I were to dump my MEC right now, I would have made 2000% profit over what I put in.


Thanks ZombieJon +rep. I just wanted to confirm what I figured you were guys were speaking about. Currently I own 2 BTC but I wont be moving those until the market picks up some more. During this time I'll have to sit down and look at some other currencies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Should I focus my mining to Feathercoins? Can I convert those to Litecoins and so on?


Yes you can convert them to many other currencies. I'd say go for it. The difficulty doesn't seem to be too bad right now.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Should I focus my mining to Feathercoins? Can I convert those to Litecoins and so on?


It's a good coin to mine _right now_.

And yes you can convert it to LTC.

Right now:
1 FTC = 0.00840336 LTC
1000 FTC = 8.40 LTC


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks ZombieJon +rep. I just wanted to confirm what I figured you were guys were speaking about. Currently I own 2 BTC but I wont be moving those until the market picks up some more. During this time I'll have to sit down and look at some other currencies.
> Yes you can convert them to many other currencies. I'd say go for it. The difficulty doesn't seem to be too bad right now.


I sold 20 BTC with it hit $1K (held since $50 in March)

I'm holding *some* BTC









God knows how many I've converted to other Alt-Coins this year alone.


----------



## Playapplepie

I might as well mine Feathercoins. It took me a week to mine 1 Litecoin....


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone know what page on how to start CPU mining on XPM/PPC again? I forgot to save it


----------



## Faint

I'm seriously going to get myself another GPU once I'm able to.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

I have a R9 290 currently on order from Amazon... Hopefully it ships sometime this week. A single GTX670 definitely isn't cutting it.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> I have a R9 290 currently on order from Amazon... Hopefully it ships sometime this week. A single GTX670 definitely isn't cutting it.


My 290 that I ordered on Cyber Monday will finally get here tomorrow. Might pick up another one after awhile.


----------



## Slappa

Considering the LTC difficulty will jump 22% in 10 hours, I have switched my 7950 to FTC for now. All the currencies had healthy recoveries today









I will likely still trade my FTC for LTC though as I see long term potential growth for LTC.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Well it is nice to see that FTC has climbed gone from 0.00058 to 0.00064 in the past hour and a half, hopefully this will continue.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone know what page on how to start CPU mining on XPM/PPC again? I forgot to save it


Ivan has a CPU guide in the op.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ivan has a CPU guide in the op.


Whoops.


----------



## denial_

Hey guys, any idea why my 6850 usage stays at 83% ? I would like to see it going full load but it doesn't


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Hey guys, any idea why my 6850 usage stays at 83% ? I would like to see it going full load but it doesn't


Have you used ...

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1


----------



## RAFFY

Holy MOLY, BTC just jumped to 950!


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Holy MOLY, BTC just jumped to 950!


Dang, I wish I bought when it was under $600 yesterday.

It has now been pumped!


----------



## CravinR1

It was over $1200 2 days ago


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Dang, I wish I bought when it was under $600 yesterday.
> 
> It has now been pumped!


Yeah it just got pumped hard. It went from 880-970 in under 2 minutes. Now its going around 930-950. Its pretty fun to watch. I'm pissed that Coinbase wont let me make any more purchases until my first has gone through...that's Thursday! Thanks for the heads up coinbase! Stupid they don't give you a disclaimer. I would have bought my daily limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> It was over $1200 2 days ago


Lets see how long it takes to go back!


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Have you used ...
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1


I'll give it a shot later when I'll get used to launch from a batch file or console, for now I'm using GUIMiner-scrypt.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Along with GPU mining, I am mining XPM with my CPU. Since there doesn't seem to be much talk of XPM here, what are your guys' opinions?

EDIT: Within the next hour I see BTC taking a big dive from $900.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Dang, I wish I bought when it was under $600 yesterday.
> 
> It has now been pumped!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Considering the LTC difficulty will jump 22% in 10 hours, I have switched my 7950 to FTC for now. All the currencies had healthy recoveries today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely still trade my FTC for LTC though as I see long term potential growth for LTC.


LTC's trends are following BTC too close for my comfort. Whenever Bitcoin sneezes Litecoin catches its cold. All I'm hoping is for the exchange rate of LTC to go up at to at least 0.05 BTC. When it starts decoupling from Bitcoin then we'd see for sure that Litecoin has legs of its own.


----------



## Hokies83

Waiting for BTC to rise above 1k per btc then all dump again.. wait for it to fall and buy again... Who needs a job when there's BTC?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do you guys know a coin that can be mined by GPU and is not SHA-256 or Scrypt?
> 
> IF I can't find such coin once Scrypt ASICs are widely adopted I'll have to sell my GPUs.
> 
> Also, any GPU miner for XPM and PTS?


Smelter, bitcointalk has it.
(src, qrk, and so on) No xpm gpu miner that works nor one for PTS either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for a world coin pool? I am thinking of doing it along with FTC. Also, I have looked and I cannot find a good explanation of what it means when you get a block at say 200 coins like in FTC. Is that extra coins on top of what you have earned?


You get a bonus for finding the block at a pool. And I mine at a private wdc pool, pm me for invites.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone know what page on how to start CPU mining on XPM/PPC again? I forgot to save it


OP dude!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Along with GPU mining, I am mining XPM with my CPU. Since there doesn't seem to be much talk of XPM here, what are your guys' opinions?
> 
> EDIT: Within the next hour I see BTC taking a big dive from $900.


Big fan of cpu mined coins...keep PTS, XPM and YAC in sight (SRC and QRK are gpu minable using Smelter, look it up at bitcointalk)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Waiting for BTC to rise above 1k per btc then all dump again.. wait for it to fall and buy again... Who needs a job when there's BTC?


Big +1...get a farm, trade some and you're golden.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Waiting for BTC to rise above 1k per btc then all dump again.. wait for it to fall and buy again... Who needs a job when there's BTC?


I find it funny that BTC took a dump the two times it has reached the range of the price of gold per oz. All this talk about BTC being the new gold doesn't make it sound like a coincidence, does it


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Big fan of cpu mined coins...keep PTS, XPM and YAC in sight (SRC and QRK are gpu minable using Smelter, look it up at bitcointalk)


Smelter isn't worth it anymore.

It averages 1 block a day with the current network hash on SRC and QRK. Not even sure if that pays off the electricity, although running Smelter draws 1/4 the power of hashing scrypt.

Even playing the long game on QRK/SRC with Smelter is kinda hard to pull off now.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Considering the LTC difficulty will jump 22% in 10 hours, I have switched my 7950 to FTC for now. All the currencies had healthy recoveries today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely still trade my FTC for LTC though as I see long term potential growth for LTC.


That is a sound strat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Well it is nice to see that FTC has climbed gone from 0.00058 to 0.00064 in the past hour and a half, hopefully this will continue.


I know right? I see potential in FTC, always have. But even it's not great long-term it sure as heck is good short. I trade Penny Stock btw








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yeah it just got pumped hard. It went from 880-970 in under 2 minutes. Now its going around 930-950. Its pretty fun to watch. I'm pissed that Coinbase wont let me make any more purchases until my first has gone through...that's Thursday! Thanks for the heads up coinbase! Stupid they don't give you a disclaimer. I would have bought my daily limit.
> Lets see how long it takes to go back!


Again, I was able to sell BTC for huge profits. This is a classic pump and dump folks.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody mining Diamond coins? Difficulty is droping like a rock and prices are going up, but I can't find a good pool for it. Out of the only two pools online, one of them is in indefinate maintnance and the other one has nobody mining on it.


----------



## fragamemnon

I am curious as to them as well. Anybody that has experience with solomining Diamonds?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Diamond coin is doomed. All pools down, solo mine is too slow. I'm pretty sure someone pulled a 51% attack.

Also, Fastcoin is doomed as well. The pool I'm mining at right now has 66% of the network hash rate.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Diamond coin is doomed. All pools down, solo mine is too slow. I'm pretty sure someone pulled a 51% attack.
> 
> Also, Fastcoin is doomed as well. The pool I'm mining at right now has 66% of the network hash rate.


Forgive me, but what is the 51% attack?


----------



## ZombieJon

Not fun at all.

Haven't ramped up the 290 yet. I've been having a lot of trouble setting cgminer up for a 290 and 7950.

Doesn't seem like cgminer can handle running 1 GPU with 2 threads, and another with 1 thread. My 7950 is stable only when 2 threads are used. Any time it is running on a single thread, cgminer will cause a OS freeze or crash dump.


----------



## ccRicers

Hmm, makes me wonder if it's worth flipping my 7950 for a 280x (although it does have one broken fan). I'd have to put a price floor at $300 and would want to get a reference PCB design this time around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Forgive me, but what is the 51% attack?


For all coin transactions on that coin's given network, the majority of the nodes (basically any computer that mines or has the whole blockchain) have to reach a general consensus on what is the correct blockchain, or list of transactions. Anyone trying to cheat by double spending their coins (effectively like counterfitting coins) would have to overwhelm the network with their own list. Therefore it's known as the 51% attack because you need to control at least that much computing power, more like >50% to be accurate.

On very large networks like Bitcoin this requires an astronomical amount of computer power, so an attack is very improbable there, but very small networks on coins just starting out, it's more susceptible to attack.


----------



## Hokies83

I sense a big BTC pump coming soon...


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Diamond coin is doomed. All pools down, *solo mine is too slow*. I'm pretty sure someone pulled a 51% attack.
> 
> Also, Fastcoin is doomed as well. The pool I'm mining at right now has 66% of the network hash rate.


According to http://com-http.us/ccdir/dmd/ network hashrate is 3.6MH/s - tiny, so how is solo-mining hard?


----------



## Hokies83

I remember when u could solo mine BTC...


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I remember when u could solo mine BTC...


Yeah,when dinosaurs still alive lol.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yeah,when dinosaurs still alive lol.


Wealthy dinosaurs that is. I heard they use to mine up hill both ways back in that day and age!


----------



## Ribozyme

Hey guys, so is mining still worth it vs electricity cost? And what about litecoin vs bitcoin? And what about 7950/7970 vs 290/290X in the hash per watt department?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I sense a big BTC pump coming soon...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Smelter isn't worth it anymore.
> 
> It averages 1 block a day with the current network hash on SRC and QRK. Not even sure if that pays off the electricity, although running Smelter draws 1/4 the power of hashing scrypt.
> 
> Even playing the long game on QRK/SRC with Smelter is kinda hard to pull off now.


1 block per day on what kind of hardware? SRC price is pretty darn high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Not fun at all.
> 
> Haven't ramped up the 290 yet. I've been having a lot of trouble setting cgminer up for a 290 and 7950.
> 
> Doesn't seem like cgminer can handle running 1 GPU with 2 threads, and another with 1 thread. My 7950 is stable only when 2 threads are used. Any time it is running on a single thread, cgminer will cause a OS freeze or crash dump.


You need to run dual instances for different amounts of threads...mixed intensities are easy with a conf file but for that you'll need two instances with different batch files.


----------



## Faster_is_better

@ivanlabrie Maybe in big red text you should just put that Bitcoin mining via GPU is a no go, right at the top of the OP. That would solve a few of those questions from here on out. Also congrats to gaining ownership of the thread









*Also is there some sort of guide I can look at for solo mining*? I think I will be switching from LTC, probably to FTC for a while. LTC difficulty is skyrocketing, even with my new miner coming in (4x 280x) It will be lucky to mine 1 LTC per day, probably closer to .5/day by the end of the month going by current difficulty trend. I bought those just in time as well... $320 each when I got them, there now up to $360 each on Newegg.

My loose plan at the moment is to try and get some nice holdings of the "next big thing" coins. Just grab a few 1,000 of some of these smaller alt coins, and then sit on them. But after I get that stash built, then I will come back and mine a single coin again, possibly moving away from LTC, to FTC and trade up or sit on it. Then some day if any of the smaller coins gain big traction I could have a large stash to sell, and it won't have taken ages to mine them. That seems to be the key to the "holding game", mine the weak coins early on to amasse a bunch, then wait and see. It gets prohibitive to jump into LTC mining even now, since difficulty is increasing so fast.

Or perhaps LTC will crash hard, difficulty may come back down a bit and I can resume building it up again. Hard to say what will happen, it seems fairly strong right now though. I don't know if it will fall below $20 again, at least for more than a few seconds/minutes or hours till it gets boosted back up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd solo mine FTC personally, or other big block reward coins like WDC, depending on which has lower difficulty at any given time. At least if I had dual R9 290s or faster setups.

As for a guide, it's pretty straightforward, every coin thread has a solo mining guide at bitcointalk.org, the port changes depending on which coin you mine.

Procedure is as follows:


Download updated wallet, and let the blockchain sync
Close the wallet and create a file inside your coin's appdata/roaming/ folder called *insertcoinnamehere*.conf
Inside it you need to place the coin's solo mining port, an rpcuser and rpcpassword and maybe some addnodes for certain coins (look it up at btctalk), and don't forget the server=1 line
Then create a batch file (or conf) for cgminer including 127.0.0.1:rpcport as user (or the ip of the rig running the wallet server for multi rig solo mining...never tried but I guess it would work like that) and your rpcpassword as -p
Run cgminer and cross your fingers, you won't see any accepted shares unless you either hit an orphan block or a real one, maybe a reject.


----------



## Faint

Just got my card and already installed it. Going to see if I can run my 6870 as well when I mine.

Edit: Anybody know some settings for (atm) a stock 290?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Just got my card and already installed it. Going to see if I can run my 6870 as well when I mine.
> 
> Edit: Anybody know some settings for (atm) a stock 290?


----------



## Hokies83

So how Many who is mining what?

I think most r playing with LTC im not a fan of LTC myself.

I would Mine at a multi pool before mining LTC or mine DGC or FTC.


----------



## RAFFY

Does anyone follow Fair Pumps on Twitter? I just randomly came across this Twitter page and it seems pretty sweet. Are there any other Twitter's like this that would be good to follow?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd solo mine FTC personally, or other big block reward coins like WDC, depending on which has lower difficulty at any given time. At least if I had dual R9 290s or faster setups.
> 
> As for a guide, it's pretty straightforward, every coin thread has a solo mining guide at bitcointalk.org, the port changes depending on which coin you mine.
> 
> Procedure is as follows:
> 
> 
> Download updated wallet, and let the blockchain sync
> Close the wallet and create a file inside your coin's appdata/roaming/ folder called *insertcoinnamehere*.conf
> Inside it you need to place the coin's solo mining port, an rpcuser and rpcpassword and maybe some addnodes for certain coins (look it up at btctalk), and don't forget the server=1 line
> Then create a batch file (or conf) for cgminer including 127.0.0.1:rpcport as user (or the ip of the rig running the wallet server for multi rig solo mining...never tried but I guess it would work like that) and your rpcpassword as -p
> Run cgminer and cross your fingers, you won't see any accepted shares unless you either hit an orphan block or a real one, maybe a reject.


When using CGminer, BFminer, etc yield higher hash rates than using GUIminer? I'm really interested in using these programs as my 290x's are only yielding 800 hash rate if I'm lucky. I really need to get these cards to a constant 800 at the lowest. Also if i Solo mine FTC with three 290x's and I am actually getting the correct hash rates any estimations and how long it will take to successfully complete a block?

Edit: Is there anyway to create small pools for a few people to mine? Or does it make more sense to just solo mine or use large pools?

Edit 2: Anyone see that Biostar announced they are releasing two "Bitcoin Mining" motherboards?


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So how Many who is mining what?
> 
> I think most r playing with LTC im not a fan of LTC myself.
> 
> I would Mine at a multi pool before mining LTC or mine DGC or FTC.


I was going to try mining some more LTC until I hit at least 1 coin (already have .3 LTC that I got from my 6870).

I already have about 40 FTC from my 6870 as well.

Currently getting ~ 830Kh/s with my 290. Maybe I should hook my 6870 up and mine them together to get ~ 1Mh/s.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd solo mine FTC personally, or other big block reward coins like WDC, depending on which has lower difficulty at any given time. At least if I had dual R9 290s or faster setups.
> 
> ]


So you are saying that if you had lets says...12x7850, 6x290x, 1x7970, and 2x6950 you would solo mine ftc instead of in a pool?(currently using wemineftc)...cuz thats what I have!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I was going to try mining some more LTC until I hit at least 1 coin (already have .3 LTC that I got from my 6870).
> 
> I already have about 40 FTC from my 6870 as well.
> 
> Currently getting ~ 830Kh/s with my 290. Maybe I should hook my 6870 up and mine them together to get ~ 1Mh/s.


Yea i perfer the larger block rewards.


----------



## Meatdohx

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PCIe-Express-PCI-E-8x-to-x16-Flexible-Extender-Cable-Extension-w-Molex-/251281633555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a818d7113#ht_3971wt_884

Is this a good item ? Or is it the type of thing that will burn my Mobo?


----------



## ccRicers

7950 users, what kind of settings are you using for mining scrypt coins? I'm not having issues, but I just want to see how far I can eke out performance.

I have my main clock set at 1000 Mhz and VRAM at 1400, and at 18 intensity I get Kh/s rates in the upper 500's though sometimes they are spiking over 600. I did not want to touch the thread concurrency anymore, anything far over 16000 makes my drivers crash and drops my card to slow clock speeds.


----------



## spip

I have a thread for this, but in case nobody looks there...

I'm running 3 Gigabyte R9 280x cards on Xubuntu. The clocks are locked at 300 and 150 mhz and the voltage is locked at 0.85V on the 2 auxiliary cards. The main card I can adjust.

Do you think this might be because I don't have monitors plugged into the other 2 cards? I've read that you do need dummy plugs, but I've also read here that you don't.

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## Faint

So, I'm going to be adding my 6870 to my mining. How would I configure my .bat files for this?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spip*
> 
> I have a thread for this, but in case nobody looks there...
> 
> I'm running 3 Gigabyte R9 280x cards on Xubuntu. The clocks are locked at 300 and 150 mhz and the voltage is locked at 0.85V on the 2 auxiliary cards. The main card I can adjust.
> 
> Do you think this might be because I don't have monitors plugged into the other 2 cards? I've read that you do need dummy plugs, but I've also read here that you don't.
> 
> Anybody else experience this?


It could need dummy plugs, wouldn't hurt to try using them. You can find some cheap resistors here if needed: http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/6-1625892-7/A105884TB-ND/2390286 or you could always go to your local electronics store too, not quite sure which stores would stock them because I always purchase my electronic products from DigiKey.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> 7950 users, what kind of settings are you using for mining scrypt coins? I'm not having issues, but I just want to see how far I can eke out performance.
> 
> I have my main clock set at 1000 Mhz and VRAM at 1400, and at 18 intensity I get Kh/s rates in the upper 500's though sometimes they are spiking over 600. I did not want to touch the thread concurrency anymore, anything far over 16000 makes my drivers crash and drops my card to slow clock speeds.


Here are my settings:



Code:


-I 20 --thread-concurrency 21712 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1400 --auto-fan --temp-target 67 --temp-hysteresis 2 --temp-overheat 80 --no-submit-stale


----------



## MotO

One of my R9 280s kicked the bucket a day after I got it. Sweet. And they're almost impossible to get now and I have to pay Newegg to ship it back and they'll probably just refund my money since they're out of stock. Awesome. A++ would buy again.

At least I know how to get them up to 720 kh/s now.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> One of my R9 280s kicked the bucket a day after I got it. Sweet. And they're almost impossible to get now and I have to pay Newegg to ship it back and they'll probably just refund my money since they're out of stock. Awesome. A++ would buy again.
> 
> At least I know how to get them up to 720 kh/s now.


Did you fry the VRMs?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Does anyone follow Fair Pumps on Twitter? I just randomly came across this Twitter page and it seems pretty sweet. Are there any other Twitter's like this that would be good to follow?
> When using CGminer, BFminer, etc yield higher hash rates than using GUIminer? I'm really interested in using these programs as my 290x's are only yielding 800 hash rate if I'm lucky. I really need to get these cards to a constant 800 at the lowest. Also if i Solo mine FTC with three 290x's and I am actually getting the correct hash rates any estimations and how long it will take to successfully complete a block?
> 
> Edit: Is there anyway to create small pools for a few people to mine? Or does it make more sense to just solo mine or use large pools?
> 
> Edit 2: Anyone see that Biostar announced they are releasing two "Bitcoin Mining" motherboards?


Cool! Biostar...cheap mining board lol

A small pool might be better since payments will be fair. Creating one isn't too hard but it's not for the faint of heart. You can try pushpool, the soft is available and open source.
Make an ocn FTC pool and we can jump onboard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> So you are saying that if you had lets says...12x7850, 6x290x, 1x7970, and 2x6950 you would solo mine ftc instead of in a pool?(currently using wemineftc)...cuz thats what I have!


Hell yeah








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meatdohx*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PCIe-Express-PCI-E-8x-to-x16-Flexible-Extender-Cable-Extension-w-Molex-/251281633555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a818d7113#ht_3971wt_884
> 
> Is this a good item ? Or is it the type of thing that will burn my Mobo?


You never know with chinese risers, people buy them in bulk to get the good ones. Or just build them yourself out of ide cable zzz


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Here are my settings:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -I 20 --thread-concurrency 21712 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1400 --auto-fan --temp-target 67 --temp-hysteresis 2 --temp-overheat 80 --no-submit-stale


Thanks. Like I said my 7950's drivers crash when I set the thread concurrency that high. I may just increase the GPU clock another 100mhz, and see what temps I get from that. My GPU actually stays in the upper 70's celsius on full load.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Did you fry the VRMs?


Nah, just a defective card. Annoying since these things are like gold right now.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> One of my R9 280s kicked the bucket a day after I got it. Sweet. And they're almost impossible to get now and I have to pay Newegg to ship it back and they'll probably just refund my money since they're out of stock. Awesome. A++ would buy again.
> 
> At least I know how to get them up to 720 kh/s now.


What do you run to get 720 khash?


----------



## Valgaur

ivern whats up


----------



## deathlikeeric

I just bought 2 7850 to add with my 5830, r9 290,... How do these 7850 hash around depending on what clock?


----------



## Angrybutcher

So is it beneficial to mine FTC solo? The block rewards are nice, but what are the real odds of completing a block and netting the 200 coins at say 1mhash? I've been running about 10-11 days on Coinotron for LTC and FTC. Stopped at 2 coins of LTC and been at FTC since. Now at roughly 230 FTC. Based on current values and my power usage, I'm sitting around $165 profit (if I sold right now). Not bad for a little more than a week.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> So is it beneficial to mine FTC solo? The block rewards are nice, but what are the real odds of completing a block and netting the 200 coins at say 1mhash? I've been running about 10-11 days on Coinotron for LTC and FTC. Stopped at 2 coins of LTC and been at FTC since. Now at roughly 230 FTC. Based on current values and my power usage, I'm sitting around $165 profit (if I sold right now). Not bad for a little more than a week.


Don't do it. If you have too little hash power compared to total network there's a good chance when you do find a block, that block will be invalid.

Diamond coin is officially doomed lol. Nobody is able to mine it, difficulty is plummeting, yet somehow prices are going straight up. I wish I mine a few million of those lol.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> So is it beneficial to mine FTC solo? The block rewards are nice, but what are the real odds of completing a block and netting the 200 coins at say 1mhash? I've been running about 10-11 days on Coinotron for LTC and FTC. Stopped at 2 coins of LTC and been at FTC since. Now at roughly 230 FTC. Based on current values and my power usage, I'm sitting around $165 profit (if I sold right now). Not bad for a little more than a week.


Well the network is running at about 6.2GH/s, so if you can come somewhere within that hash rate, go for it. I guess maybe if you had like 4+ GPUs? But then I wouldn't even do it.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ivern whats up


Lookie who it is.


----------



## Faint

So I have both my cards hooked up but I'm still having trouble getting both of them to mine at the same time. I'm not sure how the .bat is supposed to be for two different cards.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Well the network is running at about 6.2GH/s, so if you can come somewhere within that hash rate, go for it. I guess maybe if you had like 4+ GPUs? But then I wouldn't even do it.


Even if you have 10 7950s and get 6MH/s, Still not worth the invalid blocks. 6MH/s is only 1/1000 of total network power for FTC.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> So I have both my cards hooked up but I'm still having trouble getting both of them to mine at the same time. I'm not sure how the .bat is supposed to be for two different cards.


Screenie of CG miner running and the bat file?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1 block per day on what kind of hardware? SRC price is pretty darn high.


7950.

Average BTC per day with a top 5 most profitable is around 0.012. Power cost will be around 1-2 USD per day (0.0011BTC). Around 0.01BTC net per day.

1 block a day + the 10% Smolen takes = 4.5 SRC, or 0.008BTC. Around 1/4 to 1/2 the power draw (0.00025-0.0005BTC). Net is 0.00775-0.0075BTC per day.

For the long game, I'd say it's better to mine a profitable and convert to SRC.

Do you know how to set up cgminer via conf for a 2 GPU thread instance? I've been trying to get it to play nice with CGWatcher, but that's been a no go so far.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> What do you run to get 720 khash?


R9 280x. Or are you asking what config I run?


----------



## Willanhanyard

I think LTC and BTC are up for a big pump right now.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Screenie of CG miner running and the bat file?


Here they are. My .bat is done from what I've searched online. Cgminer now sees and uses both of my cards. It's just using my 6870 more than my 290 now.


----------



## utnorris

Friggin FTC difficulty is rising and I am not getting coins as quickly as I was, still better than LTC, but the value hasn't jumped, so I am not sure why everyone has jumped on it. I should have my second rig up by Friday with two more 290's. Not sure if I what I will dedicate those to.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Here they are. My .bat is done from what I've searched online. Cgminer now sees and uses both of my cards. It's just using my 6870 more than my 290 now.


Knock the miner instruction line down one.

And put this on top of it and try again.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Knock the miner instruction line down one.
> 
> And put this on top of it and try again.
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1


0k, I did that but now my 290 isn't doing anything at all.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool! Biostar...cheap mining board lol
> 
> A small pool might be better since payments will be fair. Creating one isn't too hard but it's not for the faint of heart. You can try pushpool, the soft is available and open source.
> Make an ocn FTC pool and we can jump onboard!
> Hell yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know with chinese risers, people buy them in bulk to get the good ones. Or just build them yourself out of ide cable zzz


I'll look into this later this week after finals. I'd be awesome to have an OCN pool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Nah, just a defective card. Annoying since these things are like gold right now.


Dang that stinks man, make sure to contact the retailer and inform that you will on accept a new GPU and that a refund is not acceptable.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> 0k, I did that but now my 290 isn't doing anything at all.


Looks like this?

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --thread-concurrency 24000 --intensity 20 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Looks like this?
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -u Hokies83.1 -p x --thread-concurrency 24000 --intensity 20 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2


More or less. I just have commas to separate values for both GPUs, though.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u Faint15.1 -p x -I 20,14 -g 1 -w 512,64 --thread-concurrency 32765,6720 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-powertune 30


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

OCN has stated they have no desire to start or support a pool. They have also stated that no one is to use the OCN name in creating a pool. Having said that I'd love to join a pool with other members here.


----------



## note235

My last 290 from Tigerdirect was backordered during BF and I heard the eta is 2 weeks from now

currently I'm mining at ~4000 KH/s though might try to tweak all the cards by 10% (all @ stock)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> More or less. I just have commas to separate values for both GPUs, though.
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u Faint15.1 -p x -I 20,14 -g 1 -w 512,64 --thread-concurrency 32765,6720 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-powertune 30


You may have to wait till a 290 owner pops in.. i have 7950s.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You may have to wait till a 290 owner pops in.. i have 7950s.


Ah, 0k. Thanks for the help, anyway.


----------



## Willanhanyard

$1000 tonight?


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> $1000 tonight?


that would be great!
anyone know where to get powered risers?

I have 2--1 is powered and 1 is not. Is there an easy way to add molex power to the non powered one?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> that would be great!
> anyone know where to get powered risers?
> 
> I have 2--1 is powered and 1 is not. Is there an easy way to add molex power to the non powered one?


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=76121.0


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Friggin FTC difficulty is rising and I am not getting coins as quickly as I was, still better than LTC, but the value hasn't jumped, so I am not sure why everyone has jumped on it. I should have my second rig up by Friday with two more 290's. Not sure if I what I will dedicate those to.


FTC difficulty has been ebbing and flowing since its inception a couple of months ago.

http://www.coinwarz.com/difficulty-charts/feathercoin-difficulty-chart

Only a few days ago it reached one of its valleys.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> More or less. I just have commas to separate values for both GPUs, though.
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u Faint15.1 -p x -I 20,14 -g 1 -w 512,64 --thread-concurrency 32765,6720 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-powertune 30


Hey you should try having two folders of CGMiner one for each card.
Then use -d 0 and -d 1 to force only one card to be used
-d 0 for the first card
-d 1 for the second card

See if that works.

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer --scrypt -o -d 0 stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u Faint15.1 -p x -I 20 -g 1 -w 512 --thread-concurrency 32765  --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-powertune 30

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer --scrypt -o -d 1 stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u Faint15.1 -p x -I 14 -g 1 -w 64 --thread-concurrency 6720  --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-powertune 30


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hopefully I can break 5MH/s before XMas, but I'm still PSU bottle-necked.

We should start a 5MH/s club, similar to the 5Ghz club in general processor discussion.


----------



## deathlikeeric

When are cointron registatrion open? I want to register but its never open


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> For all coin transactions on that coin's given network, the majority of the nodes (basically any computer that mines or has the whole blockchain) have to reach a general consensus on what is the correct blockchain, or list of transactions. Anyone trying to cheat by double spending their coins (effectively like counterfitting coins) would have to overwhelm the network with their own list. Therefore it's known as the 51% attack because you need to control at least that much computing power, more like >50% to be accurate.
> 
> On very large networks like Bitcoin this requires an astronomical amount of computer power, so an attack is very improbable there, but very small networks on coins just starting out, it's more susceptible to attack.


Yeah, only the largest coins are significantly resistant to this, while small SHA256 coins are most vulnerable. One person with a good ASIC setup could successfully pull off a 51% attack on many of the smallest/newest coins that use SHA256 for proof-of-work.

This is the prime reason I stay away from altcoins till the reach a certain critical mass. I'm okay with risks, just not the kind where an entire coin can be invalidated overnight by a one-man attack.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Hey you should try having two folders of CGMiner one for each card.
> Then use -d 0 and -d 1 to force only one card to be used
> -d 0 for the first card
> -d 1 for the second card
> 
> See if that works.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer --scrypt -o -d 0 stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u Faint15.1 -p x -I 20 -g 1 -w 512 --thread-concurrency 32765  --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-powertune 30
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer --scrypt -o -d 1 stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3333 -u Faint15.1 -p x -I 14 -g 1 -w 64 --thread-concurrency 6720  --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-powertune 30


Alright, I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## gunslinger0077

when is it best to trade alt coins for btc, when btc is higher or lower


----------



## Faint

Ended up not working. I'll just have to mine using my 290 for now. Still gives me nearly x5 the amount of Kh/s compared to my 6870.


----------



## ForceProjection

Good god, what is with Galaxycoin? Coinwarz has shown between $1000-3600+ daily ROI on what looks to be a dead currency (it's fluctuated heavily down to as low as $5 today, just to put that out there. Looks like artificial pumping...



Trying to get connected to Be^5rs, & I'm getting nothing but "not connected" errors. Anyone else experiencing this?

Edit: 10 minutes later it's back down to $34/day on Coinwarz calc default settings... Lol!


----------



## Maian

Ok, so over the last two days, I've sold a Butterfly Labs Jalapeno ASIC Miner (5GH/s version) for $600 (bought for $300, never used - it arrived about 10 days ago after ordering in June lol), and my Windforce3 Radeon 7950 for $345.

Now - I have a 280x on the way for my main rig to replace the 7950 (currently just on a laptop). But with this extra $925 (after fees and shipping), would it be reasonable to buy some parts and put together a mining rig? I was planning on getting 4 R9 270s (not x) since they just require a single 6-pin power connector. Electricity cost is not a problem for me, electricity in Lubbock is dirt cheap. And when I say dirt cheap, I mean it. Currently something like $0.0214 per kWh. My last month's power bill was $22 (not a typo). Lack of central heating/air as well as no dishwasher is a large reason for this (Gas powered heater - gas is part of water bill, paid by landlord).

270s (reportedly) get about 450KH/s each, so a 4x 270 rig would be getting probably around 1.5 - 1.75MH/s. If I were to do this, what kind of power would that use? I would be using a cheap dual-core processor, so really the only power would be used by the cards. And scrypt mining is affected purely by the graphics cards, correct? RAM doesn't really play into it much at all?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> When are cointron registatrion open? I want to register but its never open


If you want my account, I can give it to you. I don't use it anymore, and it comes preloaded with 0.5FTC.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Ok, so over the last two days, I've sold a Butterfly Labs Jalapeno ASIC Miner (5GH/s version) for $600 (bought for $300, never used - it arrived about 10 days ago after ordering in June lol), and my Windforce3 Radeon 7950 for $345.
> 
> Now - I have a 280x on the way for my main rig to replace the 7950 (currently just on a laptop). But with this extra $925 (after fees and shipping), would it be reasonable to buy some parts and put together a mining rig? I was planning on getting 4 R9 270s (not x) since they just require a single 6-pin power connector. Electricity cost is not a problem for me, electricity in Lubbock is dirt cheap. And when I say dirt cheap, I mean it. Currently something like $0.0214 per kWh. My last month's power bill was $22 (not a typo). Lack of central heating/air as well as no dishwasher is a large reason for this (Gas powered heater - gas is part of water bill, paid by landlord).
> 
> 270s (reportedly) get about 450KH/s each, so a 4x 270 rig would be getting probably around 1.5 - 1.75MH/s. If I were to do this, what kind of power would that use? I would be using a cheap dual-core processor, so really the only power would be used by the cards. And scrypt mining is affected purely by the graphics cards, correct? RAM doesn't really play into it much at all?


RAM: at least 4GB
CPU: doesn't matter - I use a Sempron 145 single core


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Good god, what is with Galaxycoin? Coinwarz has shown between $1000-3600+ daily ROI on what looks to be a dead currency (it's fluctuated heavily down to as low as $5 today, just to put that out there. Looks like artificial pumping...
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get connected to Be^5rs, & I'm getting nothing but "not connected" errors. Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> Edit: 10 minutes later it's back down to $34/day on Coinwarz calc default settings... Lol!


Supposedly somebody with a huge farm is mining it until he finds a block then dumps it for about 30 minutes and then comes back and does it again so the difficulty stays low. Also, it's like impossible to mine so the price goes up.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> If you want my account, I can give it to you. I don't use it anymore, and it comes preloaded with 0.5FTC.


I would love that, if u want u van pm me the info


----------



## gtsteviiee

When I tried to mine at beeeer all the miner in the guide doing is connecting.. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, only the largest coins are significantly resistant to this, while small SHA256 coins are most vulnerable. One person with a good ASIC setup could successfully pull off a 51% attack on many of the smallest/newest coins that use SHA256 for proof-of-work.
> 
> This is the prime reason I stay away from altcoins till the reach a certain critical mass. I'm okay with risks, just not the kind where an entire coin can be invalidated overnight by a one-man attack.


+1, also some coins are apparently profitable but when you go to dump your mined coins price doesn't saty put very long and you end up getting less than you projected.
Why I suggest to mine big coins like FTC, WDC, DGC, LTC, MNC or MEC and only when each is more profitable or lower fdifficulty than the rest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Ok, so over the last two days, I've sold a Butterfly Labs Jalapeno ASIC Miner (5GH/s version) for $600 (bought for $300, never used - it arrived about 10 days ago after ordering in June lol), and my Windforce3 Radeon 7950 for $345.
> 
> Now - I have a 280x on the way for my main rig to replace the 7950 (currently just on a laptop). But with this extra $925 (after fees and shipping), would it be reasonable to buy some parts and put together a mining rig? I was planning on getting 4 R9 270s (not x) since they just require a single 6-pin power connector. Electricity cost is not a problem for me, electricity in Lubbock is dirt cheap. And when I say dirt cheap, I mean it. Currently something like $0.0214 per kWh. My last month's power bill was $22 (not a typo). Lack of central heating/air as well as no dishwasher is a large reason for this (Gas powered heater - gas is part of water bill, paid by landlord).
> 
> 270s (reportedly) get about 450KH/s each, so a 4x 270 rig would be getting probably around 1.5 - 1.75MH/s. If I were to do this, what kind of power would that use? I would be using a cheap dual-core processor, so really the only power would be used by the cards. And scrypt mining is affected purely by the graphics cards, correct? RAM doesn't really play into it much at all?


Regular 270 non x won't get 450, ever...it's a slower clocked 270x (or a 7870 basically).
I wouldn't get those cards, I'm sure you can do better with 5870,5850,6950 that unlocks or a 6970. If possible aim for 7950s or a 280X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> When I tried to mine at beeeer all the miner in the guide doing is connecting.. What seems to be the problem?


If you get a connecting message the pool you chose is not working currently. I heard the EU ip wasnt working anymore for beeeeer. Which one are you using?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Well darn, got up to $980. Hopefully a big crash soon?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1, also some coins are apparently profitable but when you go to dump your mined coins price doesn't saty put very long and you end up getting less than you projected.
> Why I suggest to mine big coins like FTC, WDC, DGC, LTC, MNC or MEC and only when each is more profitable or lower fdifficulty than the rest.
> Regular 270 non x won't get 450, ever...it's a slower clocked 270x (or a 7870 basically).
> I wouldn't get those cards, I'm sure you can do better with 5870,5850,6950 that unlocks or a 6970. If possible aim for 7950s or a 280X.
> If you get a connecting message the pool you chose is not working currently. I heard the EU ip wasnt working anymore for beeeeer. Which one are you using?


The stock IP that was on the youtube guide


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Well darn, got up to $980. Hopefully a big crash soon?


Good enough for me, get ready to dump.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone have a liteguardian invite they could send me?


----------



## Koogiking

I just got offered a ~$375 for my 7950 on craigslist. Should I sell it for that price or should I keep it and mine myself?

I heard that custom ASICs for LTC and scrypt based coins are coming. Is it a good idea.to sell? I seem to not be able to not be able to get a sustainable hash rate over 450 on my card and it doesn't OC well at sll either so it actually is underperforming


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I just got offered a ~$375 for my 7950 on craigslist. Should I sell it for that price or should I keep it and mine myself?
> 
> I heard that custom ASICs for LTC and scrypt based coins are coming. Is it a good idea.to sell? I seem to not be able to not be able to get a sustainable hash rate over 450 on my card and it doesn't OC well at sll either so it actually is underperforming


That's a good sell for a 7950

The ASIC for scrypt won't be here anytime soon.

You can always mine Alt-Coins like FTC and make a lot more profit.

450 is pretty low, what settings are you using?

-


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Anyone have a liteguardian invite they could send me?


Yeah, I can send you one. Just PM me your email.


----------



## Koogiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> That's a good sell for a 7950
> 
> The ASIC for scrypt won't be here anytime soon.
> 
> You can always mine Alt-Coins like FTC and make a lot more profit.
> 
> 450 is pretty low, what settings are you using?
> 
> -


I'm using guiminer scrypt alpha.

The settings I have are --gpu-fan 100 --gpu-powertune -10

Thread concurrency 8192

Vectors 1

GPU threads 2

Intensity 13

Worksize 256

Use Stratum:Yes

I can get almost 540 kh/s at 20% powertune and with the default high settings, but the card gets up to 95C and the system gets unstable(crashes) even at stock clocks.

The card doesn't really overclock well at all. I cant hold the memory at 1400MHz and I've had the card crash at 1025MHz on the core while mining.


----------



## Jollyburner

*@ everyone asking about trading info, how to trade, what to trade, why to trade, etc...

& not sure if this is already said:*

you can learn from educational material about the stock market how everything works.









*there really isn't any way to quickly explain anything, but if you spend a few hours learning you will be amazed how much better you understand the subject. its not as complex as it first appears.*

for example Wikipedia and just chain your way through everything that comes up re stocks, investment, hedging, day trading, options, technical analysis.

also of some worth is investopedia where u can sign up for a free account to trade play money on stocks or options. I did that and that's how I came to understand stock markets (in a limited capacity) and different types of investment strategies.

just google and Wikipedia and then take what you learn, look at this mess of alt coins, the exchanges for them, and decide accordingly where you might best fit into the picture.

there are various types of trading, day trading, arbitrage, hedging strategies and so forth u might employ, it depends on your level of understanding of the concepts (or else you will fail) and your personal nature, risk profile. some people are ok with throwing around 10k to make 10$ on some random junk stock (coin). others prefer a slower pace, and stick to medium term trading in some of the more established stocks (coins). some are better at technical analysis, others fundamentals (you need to learn these terms, atm fundamentals are only beginning to affect alt coins imo)

if a lot of institutional investing comes along you can expect arbing across exchanges to be pretty difficult. (read impossible). im not sure the level to which this is/has already is taking place.

if anyone knows of any short selling or put options available on these markets let me know, I haven't really gone looking hard, but I didn't find any yet. you cant hedge properly without one of the two.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Well darn, got up to $980. Hopefully a big crash soon?


Nooo i bought 20 BTC at 550$ im waiting for 1200$ to dump them. then buy more when the crash again.


----------



## MotO

What's everybody's preferred way of cashing out their bitcoins?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> What's everybody's preferred way of cashing out their bitcoins?


Coinbase.


----------



## Playapplepie

Did I miss something or are the prices of every 280X on Newegg up by about $30-$40?

EDIT:
The Asus 280X was $309 earlier today. It's $379 now....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Did I miss something or are the prices of every 280X on Newegg up by about $30-$40?
> 
> EDIT:
> The Asus 280X was $309 earlier today. It's $379 now....


Amd is catching on..... There selling faster then they can make them lol.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Amd is catching on..... There selling faster then they can make them lol.


Clearly. That same Asus 280X is sold out again. Took less than half hour. I was 6 dollars short on my available credit to order one.

I might as well order another 270X and mine feather coins.


----------



## 2tired

anyone have a list of all the available coins to mine? also, is there a site i can go to that lists the value for each coin?

thanks


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Ended up not working. I'll just have to mine using my 290 for now. Still gives me nearly x5 the amount of Kh/s compared to my 6870.


What happens when you do that? Have you also made a 2nd worker? Try running 2 batch files from 1 cgminer instead of 2.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Amd is catching on..... There selling faster then they can make them lol.


It's not AMD, it's the retailers working the supply and demand and right now demand far out paces supply. Don't get me wrong, AMD is benefiting from this, just not as much as the retailers for marking up prices. I am half tempted to sell my 290's and make $150-$200 profit on each and just if I can get lucky getting more or take the cash and start playing with BTC the way it keeps getting pumped and dumped almost every other day.


----------



## uaedroid

Mates, does the XFX R9-280X good for LTC mining? Any XFX 280X miners? Thanks.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates, does the XFX R9-280X good for LTC mining? Any XFX 280X miners? Thanks.


its the same as a HD7970 so yeah its good for mining


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates, does the XFX R9-280X good for LTC mining? Any XFX 280X miners? Thanks.


Oh no, oh god no.

AVOID XFX AT ALL TIMES !

My XFX 7870 runs at a higher clock than my HIS 7850, yet it mines 10% slower.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates, does the XFX R9-280X good for LTC mining? Any XFX 280X miners? Thanks.


I wouldn't recommend purchasing an XFX card, they tend to mine quite poorly compared to MSI or Gigabyte cards, at least in the 7xxx series.

Take a look to see how they compare to competitor brands in this table: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290-and-290x-litecoin-mining-performance


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> its the same as a HD7970 so yeah its good for mining


Thanks Stuuut, I asked because I read from some forums that they recommend Gigabyte, Sapphire and MSI and no mention of XFX. I was wondering if there is something wrong with XFX 280X like they hash lower compared to others or there is nothing wrong really about this.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend purchasing an XFX card, they tend to mine quite poorly compared to MSI or Gigabyte cards, at least in the 7xxx series.
> 
> Take a look to see how they compare to competitor brands in this table: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290-and-290x-litecoin-mining-performance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh no, oh god no.
> 
> AVOID XFX AT ALL TIMES !
> 
> My XFX 7870 runs at a higher clock than my HIS 7850, yet it mines 10% slower.


Thank you cam51037 and TheLAWNOOB for the tips and info. + rep


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I just got offered a ~$375 for my 7950 on craigslist. Should I sell it for that price or should I keep it and mine myself?
> 
> I heard that custom ASICs for LTC and scrypt based coins are coming. Is it a good idea.to sell? I seem to not be able to not be able to get a sustainable hash rate over 450 on my card and it doesn't OC well at sll either so it actually is underperforming


Sold both of my TF3 7950. Started auction on each one at $300 and "Buy it now" at $400. They were both bought in less than 6 hours.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks Stuuut, I asked because I read from some forums that they recommend Gigabyte, Sapphire and MSI and no mention of XFX. I was wondering if there is something wrong with XFX 280X like they hash lower compared to others or there is nothing wrong really about this.


Well i'm pretty sure they can reach the same hashing power as other brands.. might take different settings but its still the same AMD chip just different pcb's and different brand of ram probably.
But other then that i wouldn't go with XFX anyways since apperantly their CS is pretty bad.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

It's a BIOS thing. Certain BIOSes (Sapphire and Gigabyte I know) do something that increases hashes from ~550 to ~700. You can (sometimes) flash these bioses to another card and get the performance.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It's a BIOS thing. Certain BIOSes (Sapphire and Gigabyte I know) do something that increases hashes from ~550 to ~700. You can (sometimes) flash these bioses to another card and get the performance.


Apperantly its indeed the XFX bios and you would need to flash it indeed.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Apperantly its indeed the XFX bios and you would need to flash it indeed.


Indeed.


----------



## MrStrat007

What does everyone use for a wallet? coinex, the one from bitcoin.org, blockchain.info..? Just wondering which is the most widely used/accepted.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It's a BIOS thing. Certain BIOSes (Sapphire and Gigabyte I know) do something that increases hashes from ~550 to ~700. You can (sometimes) flash these bioses to another card and get the performance.


Thanks Dyson for pointing this out.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Did I miss something or are the prices of every 280X on Newegg up by about $30-$40?
> 
> EDIT:
> The Asus 280X was $309 earlier today. It's $379 now....


I had a few of the Gigabytes in my cart and was trying to decide whether to buy 2 or just 1. Came back like a half an hour later and they were sold out. I knew I should of just pulled the trigger. There would of been no risk since you can sell them on ebay for profit if it came down to it. Damn.


----------



## Hokies83

The thing about AMD is they always have good sales.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Friggin FTC difficulty is rising and I am not getting coins as quickly as I was, still better than LTC, but the value hasn't jumped, so I am not sure why everyone has jumped on it. I should have my second rig up by Friday with two more 290's. Not sure if I what I will dedicate those to.


Yeah, I've noticed the same thing. I'm debating moving on to another coin.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> anyone have a list of all the available coins to mine? also, is there a site i can go to that lists the value for each coin?
> 
> thanks


coinmarketcap

& CoinChoose is nice as it seems to have the latest difficulties.


----------



## legoman786

So, it seems that I'm earning anywhere between 0.002 and 0.003 BTC a day with a combined kh/s of ~380.

EDIT: This is with the Middlecoin pool, BTW. Payout's are once a day at ~7:30 PM MST (UTC -7).


----------



## Hokies83

I used to use Multi pool but the pool got like 10% stales... i now use wemineftc and my stales are below 2%


----------



## Hokies83

But hey OCN gets up in the search function we have had alot of the creators of coins pop in here and there and thats just cool.


----------



## Moragg

Quick question - for a 24/7 mining rig, could I just buy 1x to 16x powered risers like http://www.hashratestore.com/shop/cables/powered-pci-e-1x-16x-riser-cable-with-molex/ to plug into the 16x slots? That way I could bulk buy these and not have to worry about 16x to 16x risers.

Also, would anyone know some good places in the UK to get good-quality powered risers?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quick question - for a 24/7 mining rig, could I just buy 1x to 16x powered risers like http://www.hashratestore.com/shop/cables/powered-pci-e-1x-16x-riser-cable-with-molex/ to plug into the 16x slots? That way I could bulk buy these and not have to worry about 16x to 16x risers.
> 
> Also, would anyone know some good places in the UK to get good-quality powered risers?


Amazon UK sell them?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend purchasing an XFX card, they tend to mine quite poorly compared to MSI or Gigabyte cards, at least in the 7xxx series.
> 
> Take a look to see how they compare to competitor brands in this table: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290-and-290x-litecoin-mining-performance


I have an XFX 7950 card but mostly because it was the only one that fell in my price range (it was $200). These are the results I've been getting the past couple of hours.

I'm satisfied with my performance (averaging 575 kh/s at 18 intensity) but if I can improve it at no cost I'd try it. Does most 7950 flashing involve replacing with a 7970 BIOS? I don't know if it being a non-reference board would complicate things.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Amazon UK sell them?


Not that I can see - and of the ones they do have (which are insanely overpriced at £50) none are powered.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have an XFX 7950 card but mostly because it was the only one that fell in my price range (it was $200). These are the results I've been getting the past couple of hours.
> 
> I'm satisfied with my performance (averaging 575 kh/s at 18 intensity) but if I can improve it at no cost I'd try it. Does most 7950 flashing involve replacing with a 7970 BIOS? I don't know if it being a non-reference board would complicate things.


No, haven't seen people bios flashing 7950s, but I did see 7970 owners doing it. For example, you can flash 7970s if they perform sub optimally with known good settings and driver/sdks. Read this: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=202909.0


----------



## Hokies83

Its time for an FTC surge !


----------



## Hokies83

Welcome all new comers to the one and only *Official* mining club!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welcome all new comers to the one and only *Official* mining club!


Oh sweet we've become Official!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Oh sweet we've become Official!


Been the Official thread for awhile =p.

Ivan should make some Sig Tags!


----------



## Hokies83

Ivan where is that new Op?


----------



## Deni

Hello,

Is it normal that in GUIMiner my hash rate is different from the hash rate in "netcodepool"?

In GUIMiner I have a hash rate of 214 khash/s while in "netcodepool" it shows 280 khash/s. Screen shot below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MotO

Jesus I get home from school and see that the gigabytes are back in stock and put 2 in the cart. When I get to the cart it says only 1 is left so we took 1 out. OK. Go to check out, get through everything, and get an out of stock notice. LMAO damn.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ivan where is that new Op?


I'm really busy lately, I already updated it, but won't add new stuff for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Is it normal that in GUIMiner my hash rate is different from the hash rate in "netcodepool"?
> 
> In GUIMiner I have a hash rate of 214 khash/s while in "netcodepool" it shows 280 khash/s. Screen shot below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


100% normal, just be careful if it's at 10kh/s or something, check cgminer for HW or too many rejected shares.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Is it normal that in GUIMiner my hash rate is different from the hash rate in "netcodepool"?
> 
> In GUIMiner I have a hash rate of 214 khash/s while in "netcodepool" it shows 280 khash/s. Screen shot below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes pools hash rates are just estimates and almost never right.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm really busy lately, I already updated it, but won't add new stuff for a while.
> 100% normal, just be careful if it's at 10kh/s or something, check cgminer for HW or too many rejected shares.


Get that Valguar guy to make a club Sig


----------



## nismoskyline

what's the best place to buy/sell litecoins and feathercoins?


----------



## Shurr

So, looting at coin choose. cinnamon coin is currently super profitable to btc(like 48000%), but it can only be exchanged at coin-e.com. Has anyone ever used that site? the total network hash is like 1.67mhash, i could do 5x that. Would that be a good source of coin to echange to btc? According to my math, I could mine enough cinnamon coin to earn 1 btc every 12hrs

Am I looking at this right? It doesnt sound right.


----------



## mott555

A couple of those top performers are scams. I forget if it was cinnamon coin or another, but one of those recent "high profitability" ones seemed to have pools that sent all mined coins to the pool owners instead of everyone in the pool...do your research and see what people are saying before switching.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> So, looting at coin choose. cinnamon coin is currently super profitable to btc(like 48000%), but it can only be exchanged at coin-e.com. Has anyone ever used that site? the total network hash is like 1.67mhash, i could do 5x that. Would that be a good source of coin to echange to btc? According to my math, I could mine enough cinnamon coin to earn 1 btc every 12hrs
> 
> Am I looking at this right? It doesnt sound right.


If that 48,000% probability isn't a scam please let me know!


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If that 48,000% probability isn't a scam please let me know!


I assume it is, and I didnt plan on switching unless I got a few "hell yea! im making tons of profit!" from some fellow ocner's


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Sup guys; LONG TIME no see! Guess what I scored the other day? My third MSI TFIII 7950, Alphacool fullcover 7950 block brand new, and an OCZ vertex 4 SSD 128Gb for... 0.2BTC! Hell yea! Currently rebuilding my Mountain Mods. Feel free to check my build log in my sig if you are interested in checking it out


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Get that Valguar guy to make a club Sig


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> I assume it is, and I didnt plan on switching unless I got a few "hell yea! im making tons of profit!" from some fellow ocner's


Haha I wish people were too!

Can you guys help me with CGminer. I got it up and running yesterday, then I BSOD using a conf that someone had given me. But besides the BSOD CGminer loaded up correctly and was showing both cards and all that jazz. So I figured I was good to go I just needed to play with voltages and clocks. So I restarted and went back to gaming. Now when I open CGminer it loads the main start screen then goes to a blank black screen. What can cause this? Do I need to reinstall my display drivers? I've tried reinstalling CGminer and it does the same thing. The funny thing is that when I run CGminer I can hear my fan profile that's set in the config run. *Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!*


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Haha I wish people were too!
> 
> Can you guys help me with CGminer. I got it up and running yesterday, then I BSOD using a conf that someone had given me. But besides the BSOD CGminer loaded up correctly and was showing both cards and all that jazz. So I figured I was good to go I just needed to play with voltages and clocks. So I restarted and went back to gaming. Now when I open CGminer it loads the main start screen then goes to a blank black screen. What can cause this? Do I need to reinstall my display drivers? I've tried reinstalling CGminer and it does the same thing. The funny thing is that when I run CGminer I can hear my fan profile that's set in the config run. *Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!*


Run CGminer adding "-T" to your other parameters. This puts it in a verbose mode, displaying additional status messages on starting up. You could usually diagnose the problem here when your console window goes blank.


----------



## jagz

Any good FTC Pools? I do MEC, but may do FTC on the side. Thanks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> what's the best place to buy/sell litecoins and feathercoins?


Right now, btc-e.com








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Sup guys; LONG TIME no see! Guess what I scored the other day? My third MSI TFIII 7950, Alphacool fullcover 7950 block brand new, and an OCZ vertex 4 SSD 128Gb for... 0.2BTC! Hell yea! Currently rebuilding my Mountain Mods. Feel free to check my build log in my sig if you are interested in checking it out


Look who came back from the dead! Wb bud








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Any good FTC Pools? I do MEC, but may do FTC on the side. Thanks.


Give-me-coins or wemineftc / ltc are my go to pools for ftc and ltc.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Any good FTC Pools? I do MEC, but may do FTC on the side. Thanks.


WeMineFTC no fees low stales.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*


Chop Chop bro!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

what's going on Ivan ole chap! TELL ME you got some decent GPUs!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> what's going on Ivan ole chap! TELL ME you got some decent GPUs!


lol only got a 5850 right now. One is dead, and another one has a dead fan. I'll fix the fan thing tonight, but the other one seems to be gone for good.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Sup guys, if I got a reference R9 290 to mine ltc with, would I be able to sleep through the noise?


----------



## MotO

Can anybody guesstimate a ballpark hash rate for this card? I can't find anything online. It looks to have slower memory than my GIGABYTE but more stream processors. Any help would be appreciated.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127768


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Can anybody guesstimate a ballpark hash rate for this card? I can't find anything online. It looks to have slower memory than my GIGABYTE but more stream processors. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127768


290X can hit 950kH/s iirc, though you'd probably need to push the memory for that.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> 290X can hit 950kH/s iirc, though you'd probably need to push the memory for that.


Thanks man. It sounds like it would be worth it for $425.

Edit: I hope this thing will get along with a voltage unlocked 280x in the same rig.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> 290X can hit 950kH/s iirc, though you'd probably need to push the memory for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. It sounds like it would be worth it for $425.
> 
> Edit: I hope this thing will get along with a voltage unlocked 280x in the same rig.
Click to expand...

I don't have one myself, but check http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290-and-290x-litecoin-mining-performance 1st post for results - they aren't loading for me right now but I think most 290s can hit 850 and 290X hits 950 - not bad for $425.

Edit: seems 950+ is only achieved by those getting 1000MHz on core, most of those are at ~900kH/s.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> what's going on Ivan ole chap! TELL ME you got some decent GPUs!


I feel forgotten.


----------



## MotO

.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I feel forgotten.


Hokies! How could I forget you ya crazy bastard!! I look at my Mountain Mods and Alphacool 7950 blocks everyday! I would probably be running different hardware if it wasn't for you! How's the freshwater tank treating ya?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Man I remember when Hokies would pick on the mods talking about BTC in code when we weren't allowed to talk about bitcoins. Now look at us! We have almost 5000 posts!


----------



## Hokies83

I got in lotsa trouble for my BTC hinting lol.


----------



## cam51037

I believe I got a single warning message due to speaking of crypto-currencies. Never spoke of it again until this thread popped up and now I'm the Distributed Computing Editor. How things change!


----------



## Laurifer

Bah! I was mining bitcoin before it was cool. Now there's this massive thread dedicated to it?


https://www.overclock.net/'


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quite the bunch we got here eh?









I can't wait to get my hands on the server stuff I'll get soon...I'm building on a z9pe-d8 ws, 7 280X and dual ten core ivy-ep.









That's "the way it's meant to be played" mwahaha


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I got in lotsa trouble for my BTC hinting lol.


I'm guessing some of those people are regretting that after seeing your new profile picture


----------



## Willanhanyard

Oh very nice, over $1000. Now i wait for crash.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I believe I got a single warning message due to speaking of crypto-currencies. Never spoke of it again until this thread popped up and now I'm the Distributed Computing Editor. How things change!


Well make sure the good thread gets put on the home page next time MR editor. And not the one that was lucky to get 1 post every 2 weeks lol.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well make sure the good thread gets put on the home page next time MR editor. And not the one that was lucky to get 1 post every 2 weeks lol.


I'll see what I can do to bring some more publicity to this section. But I've really noticed in the last week that this section is super active with posts and new threads, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'll see what I can do to bring some more publicity to this section. But I've really noticed in the last week that this section is super active with posts and new threads, it's pretty awesome.


It seems that crypto popularity has been growing exponentially in the past monrth! I love it! I started back in April. Glad to see it more accepted now!


----------



## MotO

Man the MSI 290's are back in stock but now I don't know if my 1000w CM pro gold can power 2 or 3 of them + the 280x. The calculators say nah but I know they are overly cautious.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Man the MSI 290's are back in stock but now I don't know if my 1000w CM pro gold can power 2 or 3 of them + the 280x. The calculators say nah but I know they are overly cautious.


No way man only one 290 + 280x on that PSU if you are running MOBO + CPU + everything else. No more!! 1250w for three 1500w for four! No soup for you!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> No way man only one 290 + 280x on that PSU if you are running MOBO + CPU + everything else. No more!! 1250w for three 1500w for four! No soup for you!


Undervolted while mining they draw 220w, each 290 that is...280X draws 250w. cpu+board+ram I'd say 200w. (oced)


----------



## MotO

Hmmm screw it another one is on the way haha. Lets see how good this CM is. I'm going to borrow a kill a watt meter from somebody tomorrow and see how everything pans out.


----------



## Playapplepie

Will I need more juice to power 2 280X's?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Hmmm screw it another one is on the way haha. Lets see how good this CM is. I'm going to borrow a kill a watt meter from somebody tomorrow and see how everything pans out.


Yea if you are undervolting then you can definitely add two of them


----------



## Deadboy90

So i decided YOLO and voided my 7950's warranty by unscrewing the cooler off the PCB. And boy am i glad i did, I found what looked like dry toothpaste on my chip. I re pasted with AS5 and im already seeing 3C better cooling while mining without any cure time. Christ MSI, get your act together...


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yea if you are undervolting then you can definitely add two of them


I just came across this on a mining forum:
Quote:


> I have 3x R9 290+ 860W power supply = 1100W from the wall . All 3 are overclocked to 1000/1500 with 877Khash


Wut.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I just came across this on a mining forum:
> Wut.


= Death to House unless he is running the higest quality 860w PSU ever made lol


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I just came across this on a mining forum:
> I have 3x R9 290+ 860W power supply = 1100W from the wall . All 3 are overclocked to 1000/1500 with 877Khash
> Wut.


Hes probably only got one card running or something. Otherwise he wouldnt be on that forum to post, he would be new house shopping.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So i decided YOLO and voided my 7950's warranty by unscrewing the cooler off the PCB. And boy am i glad i did, I found what looked like dry toothpaste on my chip. I re pasted with AS5 and im already seeing 3C better cooling while mining without any cure time. Christ MSI, get your act together...


I always take pliers to that screw so I don't break the seal









I'm bad


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I always take pliers to that screw so I don't break the seal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bad


Pliers...









Why didnt I think of that? Oh well, if it can stand up to days of mining I doubt ill have any trouble with it. And if so I can bring it back to Microcenter I suppose...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Pliers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didnt I think of that? Oh well, if it can stand up to days of mining I doubt ill have any trouble with it. And if so I can bring it back to Microcenter I suppose...


If you have problems with the card and have to RMA I'll send you one of my screws if worse comes to worse. I'm running waterblocks so I'm not using them. Or you could just clean the sticker completely off of the screw and say you didn't have a screw that had a void if removed sticker on it and you never took the cooler off. I'm pretty sure MSI is actually cool with people taking the cooler off as long as damage wasn't caused by the cooler being taken off. Even if the sticker is broken.


----------



## Hokies83

Ive blew up a PSU i do not recommend it lol.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ive blew up a PSU i do not recommend it lol.


LOL Hokies! You crazy crazy man!


----------



## Hokies83

Like fire works going off in your house lol.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Been the Official thread for awhile =p.
> 
> Ivan should make some Sig Tags!


Hahaha! I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Like fire works going off in your house lol.


Haha I bet the wife was happy with you that day.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I always take pliers to that screw so I don't break the seal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bad


I did the same thing with my two msi 280x's


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I did the same thing with my two msi 280x's


What are you guys referring too?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> lol. AMD, the way it's meant to be mined!
> 
> How's the Heatkiller working for you? I will be getting one myself so I can finally rid myself of the fan noise.


Lol! Right?!?









It's been great, I've had it since the week the 7950 TF3's released, and it's always been awesome for me. Mining @ 1265/1740, mostly because my 650w Silencer III is a bit on the weak side & can't supply the pci-e slots w/ enough power to get the 7950 up to max clocks (1290/1800), even with an AX-750 powering the 8+6 pin.

Needs moar better psu, but the real problem is that PCP&C didn't actually fix the Silencer III when it was RMA'd last year, for the exact same problem. Dropping out under load... I left it sitting on the shelf untouched since getting it back, aside from using it to leak test a loop, until I put my mining system together. Mostly because I'd purchased the AX to use in the meantime while the RMA was in progress. I'm a little aggravated w/ PCP&C/OCZ right now, especially w/ their ongoing saga, which is going to leave me holding the bag on a PSU that won't reach 1/2 of it's rated power...

Anyway, I'm not sure that the AX-750 can handle the unlocked 6950 & 7950 at high clocks alone, so I'm playing it safe at the moment with powering the mobo/cpu/drives/gpu pci-e's off the Silencer, & using the AX to pick up the slack. I'd like Ghetto Shenanigans for 1200 kh/s Pat!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Hahaha! I literally laughed out loud.


Oh?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What are you guys referring too?


there is a void warranty sticker on the of the screws on MSI cards. You can take some pliers and turn the screw that way without damaging the sticker


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Lol! Right?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been great, I've had it since the week the 7950 TF3's released, and it's always been awesome for me. Mining @ 1265/1740, mostly because my 650w Silencer III is a bit on the weak side & can't supply the pci-e slots w/ enough power to get the 7950 up to max clocks (1290/1800), even with an AX-750 powering the 8+6 pin.
> 
> Needs moar better psu, but the real problem is that PCP&C didn't actually fix the Silencer III when it was RMA'd last year, for the exact same problem. Dropping out under load... I left it sitting on the shelf untouched since getting it back, aside from using it to leak test a loop, until I put my mining system together. Mostly because I'd purchased the AX to use in the meantime while the RMA was in progress. I'm a little aggravated w/ PCP&C/OCZ right now, especially w/ their ongoing saga, which is going to leave me holding the bag on a PSU that won't reach 1/2 of it's rated power...
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure that the AX-750 can handle the unlocked 6950 & 7950 at high clocks alone, so I'm playing it safe at the moment with powering the mobo/cpu/drives/gpu pci-e's off the Silencer, & using the AX to pick up the slack. I'd like Ghetto Shenanigans for 1200 kh/s Pat!


I also need a new PSU. Using an OCZ 750w to power two overclocked 7950s, CPU, MOBO, and four fan controllers and a Corsair CX500 to power the three MCP655's and the third overclocked 7950 in that loop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I did the same thing with my two msi 280x's


Good man!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> there is a void warranty sticker on the of the screws on MSI cards. You can take some pliers and turn the screw that way without damaging the sticker


OH SNAPDRAGON







!!! I'll have to see if I can do this with my ASUS R9 290x's.


----------



## Hokies83

Or you just call MSI and tell them and there likes its ok.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Or you just call MSI and tell them and there likes its ok.


Hey we like being sneaky don't ruin it for us!!


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I almost burned my house down. Anyone wanna donate some full cover waterblocks?
> 
> Edit: It was so hot that I burned both of my hands trying to pull it off.










Sorry to hear that... What's the damage? I'm running 2 280x's in a HAF case with 5 fans and still don't like the temperatures of the top card.. it reaches 85°C.. I was able to set up a 120mm fan blowing from the front (of the case) directly into the lower GPU.. That managed to drop the temperature of that GPU from 79°C to about 73°C... I'm looking into trying something similar to the top card to get it under control.. However the case does not really support it so going to have to get crazy with the zip-ties I think..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Oh, & Ivan... Kick that guy who was supposed to send me an invite. Still haven't gotten it yet.


What invite is that? If you are looking to get into LiteGuardian I can hook ya up... Someone else did me the favor so I can pay it forward... Just PM your email...


----------



## Hokies83

You know if this thread reaches 10k posts by the end of Dec ill do a 1 BTC give away Via Random.org.

With a few terms of having this thread in your Sig's... post count etc...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You know if this thread reaches 10k posts by the end of Dec ill do a 1 BTC give away Via Random.org.


Spreading the love, I like it!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Lol! Right?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been great, I've had it since the week the 7950 TF3's released, and it's always been awesome for me. Mining @ 1265/1740, mostly because my 650w Silencer III is a bit on the weak side & can't supply the pci-e slots w/ enough power to get the 7950 up to max clocks (1290/1800), even with an AX-750 powering the 8+6 pin.
> 
> Needs moar better psu, but the real problem is that PCP&C didn't actually fix the Silencer III when it was RMA'd last year, for the exact same problem. Dropping out under load... I left it sitting on the shelf untouched since getting it back, aside from using it to leak test a loop, until I put my mining system together. Mostly because I'd purchased the AX to use in the meantime while the RMA was in progress. I'm a little aggravated w/ PCP&C/OCZ right now, especially w/ their ongoing saga, which is going to leave me holding the bag on a PSU that won't reach 1/2 of it's rated power...
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure that the AX-750 can handle the unlocked 6950 & 7950 at high clocks alone, so I'm playing it safe at the moment with powering the mobo/cpu/drives/gpu pci-e's off the Silencer, & using the AX to pick up the slack. I'd like Ghetto Shenanigans for 1200 kh/s Pat!


You got a nice card with the TF3. My 7950 is XFX basically crap compared to yours (can't even change voltage) but at $200 I can't complain. I have a Silencer PSU as well, 600w version, so far has been holding well and been mining almost a week straight. I would have thought PCP&C had good power supplies. But that's all the graphics cards I can support anyways. My only regret going mini ITX with my current build is not being able to add more!


----------



## Hokies83

Yea Tf3 7970 pcb 7950s are Beast mode.. " i may never sell mine " 1350mhz/1900mhz on the mem.


----------



## Hokies83

Hey you 20 Guests reading the thread Make OCN accounts and post in here! i got cookies!


----------



## NomNomNom

Would i be better off solomining ftc or wdc or grandcoin? This would be with 2800 khash approx


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I don't mean to be blunt, but I highly doubt you guys will reach 10k posts by the end of December. It took almost 6 months to receive 4.5k posts, another 5.5k posts in less than a month is highly unlikely.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yea Tf3 7970 pcb 7950s are Beast mode.. " i may never sell mine " 1350mhz/1900mhz on the mem.


Really? I just picked one of those up for CHEAP. Like for about .075 BTC. Considering the block costed 0.75 BTC and the SSD costed me 0.25 BTC







Its v277 with 7970 PCB. Just waiting for the block and I can get my rebuild done and start mining again! Except with three 7950s now


----------



## Playapplepie

Anyone? 2x 280X on 750 watts of power. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Anyone? 2x 280X on 750 watts of power. Anyone? Bueller?


Undervolted Yes. You are hitting the limit though. What PSU is it?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Anyone? 2x 280X on 750 watts of power. Anyone? Bueller?


When I get my kill a meter tomorrow I'll see what my current system is pulling with 1 280x.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Undervolted Yes. You are hitting the limit though. What PSU is it?


Thermaltake Smart series 750w. Currently in my sig rig.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I don't mean to be blunt, but I highly doubt you guys will reach 10k posts by the end of December. It took almost 6 months to receive 4.5k posts, another 5.5k posts in less than a month is highly unlikely.


Mining has exploded. Remember that ~2000 of those posts happened within the past month or so


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Thermaltake Smart series 750w. Currently in my sig rig.


Honestly I would buy a new PSU, but if you must just make sure you undervolt them.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Mining has exploded. Remember that ~2000 of those posts happened within the past month or so


I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## Campin

Since September AMD has captured 70% of the GPU market thanx to scrypt miners like LTC









Nvidia must be scrambling...

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/410428647158202369


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it


The more interest in cryptocurrency, the better


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Honestly I would buy a new PSU, but if you must just make sure you undervolt them.


What wattage would you recommend?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I also need a new PSU. Using an OCZ 750w to power two overclocked 7950s, CPU, MOBO, and four fan controllers and a Corsair CX500 to power the three MCP655's and the third overclocked 7950 in that loop


Oooooh, scary!







I've got a completely dead 700w OCZ ModXtreme sitting across the room from me right now. Serious piece of ..... that one was. If they hadn't gone under, OCZ & it's subsidiaries wouldn't get another penny out of me ever again. 2 generations of OCZ ssd's failed that I've owned: (2) Vertex, a Vertex Turbo, & a Vertex 2. And just to be on the level, I used to be a big fan of them up until the DDR2 days, but now I wouldn't touch them if they were the only choice left. -_-

I'd look into replacing that power supply post-haste, just my $.02 on the matter.









I'm running an MCP-35X from my Apogee Drive II for the moment, in place of my dual Liang DDC 3.25's that seized while shelved for the last year & a half (I've been running a m-itx system w/ no room for all of that







). I need to disassemble them & figure out what's the problem, because both have the DIYINHK Toshiba pwm controller upgrade kits, & Koolance heatsink cases. It's a decent bit of scratch I've invested in those pumps to just let it go to waste.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> However the case does not really support it so going to have to get crazy with the zip-ties I think..


If I didn't have my Lian Li T-60 & components for a loop just hanging around, I'd seriously be looking at the milk crate/risers/box fan solution instead of a case. All my future miner builds will be going that route for certain.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> What invite is that? If you are looking to get into LiteGuardian I can hook ya up... Someone else did me the favor so I can pay it forward... Just PM your email...


Thanks for the offer! I'd be happy to take you up on it, except that someone else has already offered me a LiteGuardian invite tonight, & I'd rather not snub them.







I was referring to a private pool for WDC that I'm looking forward to getting into in the post. But seriously, thanks again. If I'm in need, I'll let you know.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You got a nice card with the TF3. My 7950 is XFX basically crap compared to yours (can't even change voltage) but at $200 I can't complain. I have a Silencer PSU as well, 600w version, so far has been holding well and been mining almost a week straight. I would have thought PCP&C had good power supplies. But that's all the graphics cards I can support anyways. My only regret going mini ITX with my current build is not being able to add more!


My Silencer was good for about a year, then it started slowly degrading to the point where I had to drop below factory clocks on my unlocked 6950. That was when I didn't have a choice & had to RMA it. I don't know if it's a trend with them, but keep an eye on it under load. PCP&C did have great PSU's, before the OCZ aquisition, then it seems like they went down hill quality wise. At least, from my own personal experiences with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yea Tf3 7970 pcb 7950s are Beast mode.. " i may never sell mine " 1350mhz/1900mhz on the mem.


For real! I doubt that I've actually found the hard limit on mine. That was just all I could get on a z77e-itx with 3570k at 4.8 Ghz & a single 240mm UT-60 cooling everything in a TJ-08E.. Mini-pocket rocket!









Pretty impressive clocks you got on yours though, noice!


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> If I didn't have my Lian Li T-60 & components for a loop just hanging around, I'd seriously be looking at the milk crate/risers/box fan solution instead of a case. All my future miner builds will be going that route for certain.


Yea, right now I've kinda set up the 2nd GPU as a dedicated miner and the first GPU more on and off... This is my everyday gaming rig primarily and too many kids/animals in this house that I just feel safer in the haf... If I were to build a dedicated miner then yea I'd go the milk crate/box fan route as well I think..

And yea np about the invite, if ya need it just let me know..


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What wattage would you recommend?


Rock out a nice 1250w so you can eventually add a 3rd 280x


----------



## Faint

I think I might buy some extra components to make myself a little designated mining rig with my 6870 in it for now.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What wattage would you recommend?


The EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 would be a great option. It has a single 100v rail.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 would be a great option. It has a single 100v rail.


This is what I'm buying









I just sent a review request so we will see if they will just let me review it and give it to me for free


----------



## Valgaur

I thought I would ask here... I need your guys' help on something...

I am trying to find a normal HD 7990 I/O shield (the back thingy thats silver for the screw to tighten and hold the gpu in the case) for myself and a buddy


----------



## RAFFY

I'm thinking about building a dedicated mining rig. Would using an old EVGA 780i SLI motherboard be ok? I don't see why it wouldn't work but just wanted to ask the pro's first. Also can someone give me advice on which risers to purchase? I will need 3x PCI express 16, 2x PCI & 1x PCI express 1. I keep seeing people posting questions on which risers to purchase but do any of you more experienced guys have a favorite seller you would recommend?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I thought I would ask here... I need your guys' help on something...
> 
> I am trying to find a normal HD 7990 I/O shield (the back thingy thats silver for the screw to tighten and hold the gpu in the case) for myself and a buddy


Quit de lidding stuff!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quit de lidding stuff!


I didnt







just need to find normal brackets for them is all


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I thought I would ask here... I need your guys' help on something...
> 
> I am trying to find a normal HD 7990 I/O shield (the back thingy thats silver for the screw to tighten and hold the gpu in the case) for myself and a buddy


Here you go









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20889/ex-blc-1497/EK_Radeon_VGA_IO_Bracket_-_HD7990_EK-VGA_IO_bracket_HD7990_SE.html?tl=g30c309s1876


----------



## Hokies83

Back on Topic.

I think there is enough of us here if we combined our mining power all on FTC... We could Pump & Dump as a group.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Back on Topic.
> 
> I think there is enough of us here if we combined our mining power all on FTC... We could Pump & Dump as a group.


Brilliant idea, the sooner the better!


----------



## Hokies83

Ivan would have to get a list started in the op. so we know who's onboard and we have enough hashing power.

I could start the pump with a 20 BTC FTC buy order.


----------



## MotO

Wouldn't it be easier to pump and dump one of the new coins?


----------



## RAFFY

Count me in as well!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20889/ex-blc-1497/EK_Radeon_VGA_IO_Bracket_-_HD7990_EK-VGA_IO_bracket_HD7990_SE.html?tl=g30c309s1876


I'm trying to find the dual slot ones..... but i might just fall back on these thanks buddy


----------



## Hokies83

Not for the ppl that dont have alot of BTC.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Count me in as well!


im down 3+ mh here & am gonna switch over anyway tomorrow?

pm if you guys want to?


----------



## Deadboy90

I say we try and pump infinite coins. I got quite a few of them kicking around...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> im down 3+ mh here & am gonna switch over anyway tomorrow?
> 
> pm if you guys want to?


Need to let ppl mine alil while and build up some FTC.


----------



## ccRicers

I would give my lowly 500Kh/s to this cause.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm trying to find the dual slot ones..... but i might just fall back on these thanks buddy


No problem man I'm pretty sure that is all you will find.


----------



## Hokies83

20 btc is 35000 ftc lol.

35000 FTC traded for BTC @ 0.001 is 35 BTC


----------



## ForceProjection

I'm down w/ a measly 1190 avg/1493 peak







I'll have to swap coins, dl'ing the wallet now.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Need to let ppl mine alil while and build up some FTC.


I already have 21 from messing on there for 6 hours? I can do about 80 a day I think @ the current diff?

80x7days = 560

say we all mine for a week & drop there amount in the pot.

hokies you can be the admin lol!


----------



## Hokies83

Nah i dont wanna be any admin or nothing... I just like to make $$$


----------



## ccRicers

I can do 15 FTC a day lol.

I have about 2 BTC though. Would it be more convenient for me to buy lots more with my BTC savings?


----------



## Hokies83

Buy it low sell it high.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Buy it low sell it high.


Yep, I've played the market before and it's quite a doozy if you don't know the ropes









I guess FTC is a good candidate because the prices have been stale lately.


----------



## fragamemnon

Well if you're up to any shenanigans, count an 860kh/s R9 290 in under my name.








I haven't got a lot of capital, but I'll do my best.


----------



## Hokies83

The thing is to pump it we need ALOT of buy orders.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Looks like we are gathering a nice team of miners here!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Nah i dont wanna be any admin or nothing... I just like to make $$$


yeah I wouldn't either really tbh.

I want to give it a go though , having a little team of people? for some stupid MH lol


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah once Ivan gets his butt back into gear get a list in the OP and get the party rolling.


----------



## korruptedkaos

how would you do it?

everyone independently mine & contribute there earnings?

or everyone assigned a unique worker number as 1 big account?

I think the first option is a safer one?


----------



## Hokies83

I guess it pays to have the big wheels all in one thread.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> how would you do it?
> 
> everyone independently mine & contribute there earnings?
> 
> or everyone assigned a unique worker number as 1 big account?
> 
> I think the first option is a safer one?


Yea everyone just mines by themselves and then we all coordinate our buys and sells in chat to move the market!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> how would you do it?
> 
> everyone independently mine & contribute there earnings?
> 
> or everyone assigned a unique worker number as 1 big account?
> 
> I think the first option is a safer one?


Your coin is your coin.
You need BTC for the pump and FTC for the dump.

All you have to do is somebody in thread will say PUMPING! and u watch the buy orders... When the Pump Peaks out you dump all of your FTC.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Your coin is your coin.
> You need BTC for the pump and FTC for the dump.
> 
> All you have to do is somebody in thread will say PUMPING! and u watch the buy orders... When the Pump Peaks out you dump all of your FTC.


Excuse my ignorance, but in this type of situation, when you dump your FTC, do you cash out or just trade back for one of the other coins? Or does it not particularly matter?


----------



## Hokies83




----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but in this type of situation, when you dump your FTC, do you cash out or just trade back for one of the other coins? Or does it not particularly matter?


You exchange it directly for BTC and vice versa


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but in this type of situation, when you dump your FTC, do you cash out or just trade back for one of the other coins? Or does it not particularly matter?


Cash out for BTC as that is the USD of the crypto world.

Once u have a nice chunk of BTC then u can follow the BTC pump and dumps.. which are much more easy to follow.... And start doing like me.


----------



## kennah

Ok, so here's the screen cap for my FTC mining in GUIMINER. I am getting accepted shares, but nothing shows up in my stats. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Is this something that requires just hardware or do you have to have a current bankroll of BTC and FTC?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Ok, so here's the screen cap for my FTC mining in GUIMINER. I am getting accepted shares, but nothing shows up in my stats. Am I doing something wrong?


Its only 5 Shares gonna take awhile for that hash rate to show on the Pool.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Is this something that requires just hardware or do you have to have a current bankroll of BTC and FTC?


The pumpers need BTC the dumpers need FTC.


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Its only 5 Shares gonna take awhile for that hash rate to show on the Pool.


I ran it overnight the other day with the same settings and had 700 shares in the morning with nothing showing in the pool.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The pumpers need BTC the dumpers need FTC.


Shucks maybe I will start mining them tonight so that I can participate in future events. How many FTC would I need to help out?


----------



## korruptedkaos

artificially inflate it then?

pump it up & then dump it, all coordinating together in sell orders? buying & selling between us only to hype it up?

then dump it on the suckers!

is this what you mean?

Post 666? Lucifer is that you?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> I ran it overnight the other day with the same settings and had 700 shares in the morning with nothing showing in the pool.


Did u get a pay out?


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Did u get a pay out?


Nothing at all. And no history shows in the graph either.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Shucks maybe I will start mining them tonight so that I can participate in future events. How many FTC would I need to help out?


You need BTC to help pump. ppl with FTC get to benefit from the pumpers pumping the price for them to sell there FTC for BTC... then they have BTC so then we can choose something else to pump and dump and on and on...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Nothing at all. And no history shows in the graph either.


MSg the Admin something is wrong there.

Your miner looks fine.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You need BTC to help pump. ppl with FTC get to benefit from the pumpers pumping the price for them to sell there FTC for BTC... then they have BTC so then we can choose something else to pump and dump and on and on...


Hmm, I have some spare BTC as well. I could only bear to pump with 0.5 of my BTC, unless I'm confident that I don't miss a beat.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 would be a great option. It has a single 100v rail.


looks nice but item is no longer available.


----------



## kennah

Thanks. I'll try that







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> MSg the Admin something is wrong there.
> 
> Your miner looks fine.


----------



## ForceProjection

Everything's already swapped over to FTC, and I'm starting to wonder if my wallets going to sync before I reach the 100 FTC payout threshold.. Lol!


----------



## Moragg

Would 2x1000W PSUs be enough for 6xR9 290? I don't plan to CPU mine at all, just underclock an old 1055t I have lying around.


----------



## kennah

Well set up on CGminer instead and my shares are accepted instantly. Weird weird weird. Guess I'll just let this run. Thanks for the help.


----------



## korruptedkaos

daaaaammmnnn!!!

wemine site is off for maintence lol, I was just about to cashout for today too









why why why! hopefully it shouldn't be too lomg


----------



## Willanhanyard

How do you know a good time to pump/dump?


----------



## Pfortunato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Everything's already swapped over to FTC, and I'm starting to wonder if my wallets going to sync before I reach the 100 FTC payout threshold.. Lol!


Are you sure? I read some comments in the internet and its quite risky since the vulnenability is high and you lose attacjed coins, I dont know yet If I'm going for ltc or ftc :/

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MrDucktape

Hi there, I'm mining FTC with 2 6970 @ arround 1MH/s 18 to 20h a day. Let me know when you pump


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Just ordered an MSI 280X twin frozr to get in on some ltc mining







I can only squeeze 198khs out of my 670 so hoping I can get at least maybe 700khs out of the 280X


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Jebuz, how'd you manage that LAWNOOB??? I wouldn't mind donating my Heatkiller 79X0 after I get done mining with it. You might be waiting a year or so though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking like I'm going to have to send Ivan my unlocked 6950 to get him something better than that 5850 he was talking about earlier. As a thanks for all the advice ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, & Ivan... Kick that guy who was supposed to send me an invite. Still haven't gotten it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized I'm going to have to buy an nVidia card, so I can do something with my system's, other than watch them mine. Because there is no way on this green Earth I could resist the temptation to mine on another AMD card if I had one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!


That would be awesome, got 850w single rail thingie here doing nothing lol
I'm actually saving the mining and trading profits to grab a 280X or something...plan was 290 but they are insanely expensive now and I won't pay over msrp for one.

I agree on the nvidia thing, I won't game anymore if I keep getting radeons. I only play Ragnarok Online 1 since it's pretty much a 2D game lol
It's the best MMORPG too, imho...should be the official mining club game of choice. Won't hurt your hash rate and you can run it off your igpu while your radeons make you $$$ for items and whatnot lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that... What's the damage? I'm running 2 280x's in a HAF case with 5 fans and still don't like the temperatures of the top card.. it reaches 85°C.. I was able to set up a 120mm fan blowing from the front (of the case) directly into the lower GPU.. That managed to drop the temperature of that GPU from 79°C to about 73°C... I'm looking into trying something similar to the top card to get it under control.. However the case does not really support it so going to have to get crazy with the zip-ties I think..
> What invite is that? If you are looking to get into LiteGuardian I can hook ya up... Someone else did me the favor so I can pay it forward... Just PM your email...


You need risers/extenders and airflow...I experimented with removing the shrouds off my 5850s, since one had a dead fan. I placed a 120mm fan in front of it and a 140mm on the side as an exhaust. Works really well for packed up mining rigs in regular cases.
Something kinda like server gpu arrays work. Passive heatsinks and big wall of 220cfm fans








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'm thinking about building a dedicated mining rig. Would using an old EVGA 780i SLI motherboard be ok? I don't see why it wouldn't work but just wanted to ask the pro's first. Also can someone give me advice on which risers to purchase? I will need 3x PCI express 16, 2x PCI & 1x PCI express 1. I keep seeing people posting questions on which risers to purchase but do any of you more experienced guys have a favorite seller you would recommend?


Any board with pci-e 2.0 or better will work fine...1.0 might hurt hash rate slightly, same as having less than 4gb of ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Back on Topic.
> 
> I think there is enough of us here if we combined our mining power all on FTC... We could Pump & Dump as a group.


We could certainly arrange something but I'm not sure if the site will allow us to use the thread for that. It's kinda against TOS me thinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to pump and dump one of the new coins?


There's already teams of people coordinating stuff at Cryptsy for instance...you can make do just fine without relying on anyone else if you learn how to play the swings. For example, yesterday I bought xpm after looking at the graphs and noticing a pattern that was about to repeat itself, price-wise. Nailed two succesful trades in a row and made 10% extra each time.

I'm using btc-e.com and third-party graphs and charts btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Is this something that requires just hardware or do you have to have a current bankroll of BTC and FTC?


You need both, to be part of a pump scheme...I say we create an FTC pool though, might be a good idea.
I have a pool site available and a web developer, we just need someone who knows his way around pushpool/mmfce: http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/4303/how-to-setup-pushpool
We got the site, and resources to run it, let me know if you wanna help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Just ordered an MSI 280X twin frozr to get in on some ltc mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only squeeze 198khs out of my 670 so hoping I can get at least maybe 700khs out of the 280X


You surely will, congrats and happy mining bro


----------



## AlDyer

Do you think I could run something like a 6950 or something alongside my 7950 on my cheapo 650W PSU?


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Do you think I could run something like a 6950 or something alongside my 7950 on my cheapo 650W PSU?


I wouldn't recommend it at all. The 650's just enough for the 7950 unless it's 80 plus.


----------



## omari79

should i bother mining with my Sig rig? electricity is free for me but what would the monthly return be like?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> should i bother mining with my Sig rig? electricity is free for me but what would the monthly return be like?


No not really worth mining on that video card, you'll barely get any KH, Will take a long time to make profit...Get a amd card if u want to start miming


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> No not really worth mining on that video card, you'll barely get any KH, Will take a long time to make profit...Get a amd card if u want to start miming


----------



## MrStrat007

I would be up for a pool/or pump/dump effort. 2x 7970's, still tweaking but each gets 650kh/a right now


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it at all. The 650's just enough for the 7950 unless it's 80 plus.


Well it is, but I don't think I wanna risk it since the 80+ is not even bronze. It is just some random 80+ thing they have propably made it up themselves







Anyway cheers mate, had to confirm my doubts


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

2MH/s right now on liteguard, 3MH/s once I get another PSU, and 4MH/s before Xmas.

You sure we can carry it out? Our team on liteguard only has 1/10th of the hash of russia.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 2MH/s right now on liteguard, 3MH/s once I get another PSU, and 4MH/s before Xmas.
> 
> You sure we can carry it out? Our team on liteguard only has 1/10th of the hash of russia.


I've got 3x 290 on their way for my first rig, with 3 more if I can set those up properly - though I'd need some powered riser recommendations. If anyone knows good ones in the US (that are actually available), I have relatives coming who can bring those with them - and then I'd be happy to join a team/pump 'n dump, if someone tells me what to do.


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://datacoin.info/

Interesting new coin, we should mine that in advance...really good stuff.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://datacoin.info/
> 
> Interesting new coin, we should mine that in advance...really good stuff.


Interesting...

I dont see any pools are anything..


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Datacoins? 500GB a year?

Will this kill my harddrives?

Does this make more than protoshares?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Datacoins? 500GB a year?
> 
> Will this kill my harddrives?
> 
> Does this make more than protoshares?


I wouldn't recommend running it on an SSD if if does 500GB a year and you plan on using the SSD afterwards. But in reality on average, one will write much more than 500GB per year to their drives. I know I'm always downloading games and installing software, reinstalling an OS, etc so it adds up pretty quick. I believe I have 1.3 TB written to my SSD in about a year.

But Datacoins look really neat, I'll see if I can figure it out later today.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I've got 3x 290 on their way for my first rig, with 3 more if I can set those up properly - though I'd need some powered riser recommendations. If anyone knows good ones in the US (that are actually available), I have relatives coming who can bring those with them - and then I'd be happy to join a team/pump 'n dump, if someone tells me what to do.


Kind of expensive but if you don't want to wait on ones from China:

http://www.cryptocables.com/shop/


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> should i bother mining with my Sig rig? electricity is free for me but what would the monthly return be like?


If electricity is free it is ALWAYS worth mining. You can mine with your CPU + GPU. Don't know what your return will look like, but it is free money regardless. How does one get free electricity?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> How does one get free electricity?


Freeload off your parents?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Freeload off your parents?


Lulz


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

College dorms.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> I dont see any pools are anything..


Better exchange rate than FTC too.


----------



## RAFFY

Can someone give me a good pool to join for FTC please. I was using the D2 pool but they had to switch to a new pool and I went from getting 1-3 FTC an hour down to .5 FTC for 6 hours !?!?! Is it wemineftc.com the one that a lot of you guys are using?


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> If electricity is free it is ALWAYS worth mining. You can mine with your CPU + GPU. Don't know what your return will look like, but it is free money regardless. How does one get free electricity?


cheers for the feedback but can my *Sig rig* bring 100-200 USD worth of coins on a monthly bases? *i am just asking for an estimate*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Freeload off your parents?


This


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> cheers for the feedback but can my *Sig rig* bring 100-200 USD worth of coins on a monthly bases? *i am just asking for an estimate*
> This


I honestly cannot tell you because I don't have any experience with your CPU or GPU.


----------



## Hokies83

WeMineFTC


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> I would be up for a pool/or pump/dump effort. 2x 7970's, still tweaking but each gets 650kh/a right now


650 k/h each? Because if that's combined something's wrong.


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah 7970s should be getting 700 kh.s + each


----------



## Koogiking

I can get 550kh/s out of my 7950, but the driver crashes . How can I get guiminer scrypt to be more stable without sacrificing more kh/s?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah 7970s should be getting 700 kh.s + each


Mine get 568 Kh/s each









I still haven't figured out why overclocking them in anyway, even if proven stable, apparently lower's my reporting kh/s on GUIminer.

Powercolor & XFX


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Mine get 568 Kh/s each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't figured out why overclocking them in anyway, even if proven stable, apparently lower's my reporting kh/s on GUIminer.
> 
> Powercolor & XFX


You could always try flashing the bios to a different brand such as MSI, and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Mine get 568 Kh/s each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't figured out why overclocking them in anyway, even if proven stable, apparently lower's my reporting kh/s on GUIminer.
> 
> Powercolor & XFX


Talk to Ivan he has some good settings for 7970s.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> I would be up for a pool/or pump/dump effort. 2x 7970's, still tweaking but *each* gets 650kh/a right now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 650 k/h each? Because if that's combined something's wrong.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Talk to Ivan he has some good settings for 7970s.


Who is this Ivan fella? Also, I'm trying to send the 33 FTC I acquired on Cryptsy to my wallet. Do I withdraw or transfer? Also, the password it wants, does it want my Cryptsy pw? Thanks.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

So been mining ltc with my 670 - is my hash rate okay for my clocks?


----------



## Hokies83

Ivan is the OP and yes your Cryptsy PW.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Kind of expensive but if you don't want to wait on ones from China:
> 
> http://www.cryptocables.com/shop/


Looks good! I can run every card off 1x to 16x risers, correct? Or is there a benefit to using the 16x to 16x risers?

Can anyone comment on how "good" these risers are? I'll be ordering a lot more than I need in case some don't work, but if anyone is using these reliably that'd be good to know.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Who is this Ivan fella? Also, I'm trying to send the 33 FTC I acquired on Cryptsy to my wallet. Do I withdraw or transfer? Also, the password it wants, does it want my Cryptsy pw? Thanks.


Never give out you cryptsy password to anyone. The only time you should ever use it is when you log in to Cryptsy. I've had my account hacked before and watched someone play with my funds right in front of my eyes. Use DIFFERENT PASSWORDS for every site. Just a heads up.

EDIT: I see that you said from Cryptsy to your wallet. I thought you meant from a pool wallet to your cryptsy wallet. lol


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 650 k/h each? Because if that's combined something's wrong.


Each. Averages for my two cards are 667 and 665 KH/s. Combined average of 1.312 MH/s according to 6 hours of CGMiner. I've been trying to get 700 KH/s each stable but I get crashes. Clocks at 1050/1500, -i 20, --thread-concurrency 16384. Temps stay below 73C an 90% fan.

Thoughts? Should I be able to go higher than this?


----------



## Faint

I love my 290. I get ~ 830Kh/s on stock clocks. I will mess around with OC or undervolting it when I'm not worrying about my finals.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Kind of expensive but if you don't want to wait on ones from China:
> 
> http://www.cryptocables.com/shop/
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! I can run every card off 1x to 16x risers, correct? Or is there a benefit to using the 16x to 16x risers?
> 
> Can anyone comment on how "good" these risers are? I'll be ordering a lot more than I need in case some don't work, but if anyone is using these reliably that'd be good to know.
Click to expand...

I don't think there is any point in 16x to 16x risers, the cards need very little bandwidth, so 1x are preferable, as you can use them in either a 1x or 16x slot.

I think these are about the same ones sold everywhere, just cheap Chinese made ones, most of them probably work just fine, but you should probably look over each one before use for any glaring issues. I bought some of these But the wait time is like 20 days to get here, so that sucks. These ones seemed a little better than what I've seen for the common powered risers. The ones I ordered have power and ground, as well as a capacitor. I'll update when I get them if they are good build quality or what. Actually I plan to do a whole build log for my new miner once I have everything.

It's going to be musical power supplies over here, that's for sure..


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I love my 290. I get ~ 830Kh/s on stock clocks. I will mess around with OC or undervolting it when I'm not worrying about my finals.


----------



## legoman786

Dang... I need to get my hands on an R9.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Dang... I need to get my hands on an R9.


Dont we all lol.


----------



## Playapplepie

I would order a 290 if the price hadn't hiked. They were listing for ~$450 on newegg and now they are $500 and above. Bunch of crap.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I would order a 290 if the price hadn't hiked. They were listing for ~$450 on newegg and now they are $500 and above. Bunch of crap.


I got mine with BF4 for 394.99, right before the price hike.


----------



## Koogiking

I saw an R9 290 being sold for $400 in stock last night. I'm kicking myself for not buying it because now its out of stock. I should have bought it right before I went to sleep


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't think there is any point in 16x to 16x risers, the cards need very little bandwidth, so 1x are preferable, as you can use them in either a 1x or 16x slot.


If this is true then I will be placing an order for a good bit of them!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I would order a 290 if the price hadn't hiked. They were listing for ~$450 on newegg and now they are $500 and above. Bunch of crap.


Microcenter has the Gigabyte's for $459.99


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah 400$ is a good price.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I am having a problem at nights where my GUIminer reports that it is still mining but it is not. The graphics card drops down to idle and the hashrate on the site goes to 0. GUIminer says that it is still mining and reports full hashrate. I am not sure if this is a problem with the site (happened on liteguardian last night, FC Pool the night before), or if this is a problem with my set up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hokies83

Try CG miner see if it helps any.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Try CG miner see if it helps any.


Hey Hokeis what waterblock do you have on your MSI TFIII with 7970 PCB? I was about to purchase the Alphacool 7970 waterblock to go with the v2 blocks I have on my other 7950s (with 7950 PCBs), but realized that Alphacool was dumb and they don't have water running over the VRM's in their 7970 water block.
Alphacool v2 7950

Alphacool 7970 waterblock


I'm thinking about getting another brand of waterblock, but I'm concerned about the threads lining up between the Alphacool block and the other brands block. What do I do? Do you have the Alphacool 7970 block on your MSI TFIII with 7970 PCB? If so, how does it perform compared to the v2 of that block.

Here is the thread I made if you have any input please post









http://www.overclock.net/t/1450291/help-mixing-different-brands-of-water-blocks-in-a-loop/0_30


----------



## Hokies83

Im using Uni blocks with VRM heat sinks. Gpu is cooler then a full cover block and the VRM heatsinks are exactly the same if a fan is blowing on them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll probably get a couple of uni blocks, digging those EK ones with the bridge for xfire/sli.
Dual 290 under water with those would be amazing for my main rig


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im using Uni blocks with VRM heat sinks. Gpu is cooler then a full cover block and the VRM heatsinks are exactly the same if a fan is blowing on them.


Yea honestly I'm just interested in fullcover blocks. I know you had the 7950 v2 waterblocks just wasn't sure if you any ever had any experience with the alphacool 7970 waterblocks


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I got mine with BF4 for 394.99, right before the price hike.


I got 6 with bf4 for that price, lucky me heh. Too bad its taken newegg 8days to ship them out.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> I got 6 with bf4 for that price, lucky me heh. Too bad its taken newegg 8days to ship them out.


Nice


----------



## Hokies83

Lag dbl post.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> I got 6 with bf4 for that price, lucky me heh. Too bad its taken newegg 8days to ship them out.


If only I had the money to buy more than one.


----------



## Deni

About finding the best o/c, this is what I did with my 5770.

Usually for gaming I use it at 1006/1445 @ 1.2v and at these setting I was getting ~185 khs.

I reset the clocks and it jumped to ~200 khs. I started increasing the mem clock until it started decreasing the khs rate. Then started increasing the core until the same happened. Started playing again with the memory clock and finally maximize it with the core clock. Before doing these changes I'd stop the miner to have proper performance.

I then started playing with the setting of the miner, I'm using the guiminer. I found out that only thread concurrency had effect on the hash rate. After a couple of testes I went down from the default 3200 to 3100.

Finally my performance is at 215 khash/s which is much better than the max o/c hash rate I started with.

Also, if the mining rate suddenly drops I was told that you need to lower the intensity.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> About finding the best o/c, this is what I did with my 5770.
> 
> Usually for gaming I use it at 1006/1445 @ 1.2v and at these setting I was getting ~185 khs.
> 
> I reset the clocks and it jumped to ~200 khs. I started increasing the mem clock until it started decreasing the khs rate. Then started increasing the core until the same happened. Started playing again with the memory clock and finally maximize it with the core clock. Before doing these changes I'd stop the miner to have proper performance.
> 
> I then started playing with the setting of the miner, I'm using the guiminer. I found out that only thread concurrency had effect on the hash rate. After a couple of testes I went down from the default 3200 to 3100.
> 
> Finally my performance is at 215 khash/s which is much better than the max o/c hash rate I started with.
> 
> Also, if the mining rate suddenly drops I was told that you need to lower the intensity.


I currently have 2x 5770's. I'll give this a shot when I get home.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> If only I had the money to buy more than one.


Wish I was an early adopter, I had known about cryptos since btc very early, was just one of those people who was afraid it wasnt going anywhere, then became one of those people who were like "i missed the boat". After btc hit 1000 for the first time, I bought in on the drop, did day trading for a week, and sold on a high point. I made about 3x my money in a week. I got lucky, so used all the profit to buy a metric crap ton of computer parts. Otherwise I wouldnt have had the cash to get them, the 290x's alone cost more than my initial investment. Just got really lucky on my timing


----------



## kennah

Swapping my 670 out for a 5770 this weekend.

Oh god what have I become.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Wish I was an early adopter, I had known about cryptos since btc very early, was just one of those people who was afraid it wasnt going anywhere, then became one of those people who were like "i missed the boat". After btc hit 1000 for the first time, I bought in on the drop, did day trading for a week, and sold on a high point. I made about 3x my money in a week. I got lucky, so used all the profit to buy a metric crap ton of computer parts. Otherwise I wouldnt have had the cash to get them, the 290x's alone cost more than my initial investment. Just got really lucky on my timing


Nearly in the same boat as you - minus the day trading. I haven't really investing in any coin directly from buying.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Swapping my 670 out for a 5770 this weekend.
> 
> Oh god what have I become.


Youve become a good man!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Swapping my 670 out for a 5770 this weekend.
> 
> Oh god what have I become.


Oh noes, you've fallen victim to the Red Scare D:

So you are a fellow OCNer from Canadia eh?

Eh how is the weather eh?

It's a snow storm from where I live, eh.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Wish I was an early adopter, I had known about cryptos since btc very early, was just one of those people who was afraid it wasnt going anywhere, then became one of those people who were like "i missed the boat". After btc hit 1000 for the first time, I bought in on the drop, did day trading for a week, and sold on a high point. I made about 3x my money in a week. I got lucky, so used all the profit to buy a metric crap ton of computer parts. Otherwise I wouldnt have had the cash to get them, the 290x's alone cost more than my initial investment. Just got really lucky on my timing


I was basically unemployed from most of 2010 to early 2013. No way would I have chanced at using what little money I had at buying bitcoins, although if I knew about them back then I would have just mined with my average computer.


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh noes, you've fallen victim to the Red Scare D:
> 
> So you are a fellow OCNer from Canadia eh?
> 
> Eh how is the weather eh?
> 
> It's a snow storm from where I live, eh.


-45 for the last two weeks here in Winnipeg. Oy. Just sat around all weekend playing Wii with my toddler. But enough OT









Luckily, the 5770 was just one that I had lent out to a friend and I am forcing him to return to me, so I didn't go spend any of the .011 BTC or .5 FTC that I have in my wallet.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh noes, you've fallen victim to the Red Scare D:
> 
> So you are a fellow OCNer from Canadia eh?
> 
> Eh how is the weather eh?
> 
> It's a snow storm from where I live, eh.


Canadians unite!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Does anyone have any thoughts on multicoin mining pools? Any suggestions of which ones and how profitable they are compared to just mining straight litecoin or Feathercoin.


----------



## cam51037

It's more of a pain to set it up mining with Multipool.us, but there are other alternatives such as Hashco.ws or Middlecoin.com. Personally though I prefer mining straight Feathercoins or Litecoins, but if you want to try out a multicoin mining pool I'd try Middlecoin just for the day. Keep in mind they have a 4% fee, but I find they have great payment statistics. If you don't need stats, I'd look at Hashco.ws because they automatically exchange to bitcoins for you, or Multipool. However, Multipool doesn't have an auto-exchange feature, you'd need to set up auto-sell on Cryptsy for it to be effective.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on multicoin mining pools? Any suggestions of which ones and how profitable they are compared to just mining straight litecoin or Feathercoin.


I'm gonna be honest. I don't have the time to be trading all the different alt coins, let alone set up miners for them and associated wallets. I have my 5770's mining over at Middlecoin, and it's doing exactly what it needs to do. It helps keep stress down, and it keeps providing. It has not failed me yet, but I've only been mining for 3 days. Let's see what happens, eh?

Also, I have 0.5 BTC with Cryptsy, only to log in one day and find that they have been *auto traded* for Cryptsy points. Yeah, never touching their services again.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm gonna be honest. I don't have the time to be trading all the different alt coins, let alone set up miners for them and associated wallets. I have my 5770's mining over at Middlecoin, and it's doing exactly what it needs to do. It helps keep stress down, and it keeps providing. It has not failed me yet, but I've only been mining for 3 days. Let's see what happens, eh?


Middlecoin converts that to BTC before it pays you out right? If you don't mind me asking what are you mining with and how many BTC have you made in the 3 days?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on multicoin mining pools? Any suggestions of which ones and how profitable they are compared to just mining straight litecoin or Feathercoin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm gonna be honest. I don't have the time to be trading all the different alt coins, let alone set up miners for them and associated wallets. I have my 5770's mining over at Middlecoin, and it's doing exactly what it needs to do. It helps keep stress down, and it keeps providing. It has not failed me yet, but I've only been mining for 3 days. Let's see what happens, eh?
> 
> Also, I have 0.5 BTC with Cryptsy, only to log in one day and find that they have been *auto traded* for Cryptsy points. Yeah, never touching their services again.


I use and reccomend hashco.ws...it's what I use in my main rig, except for some other rigs I manage that are running the private wdc pool.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Middlecoin converts that to BTC before it pays you out right? If you don't mind me asking what are you mining with and how many BTC have you made in the 3 days?


Correct.

My wife likes to watch her TV shows using Hulu via the PC I have in the living room, so my hash rates vary throughout the day. But I have 2x 5770's putting out a combined ~380 kh/s, and I've made 0.01 BTC in the past 3 days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I use and reccomend hashco.ws...it's what I use in my main rig, except for some other rigs I manage that are running the private wdc pool.


What is hashco's fee?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I use and reccomend hashco.ws...it's what I use in my main rig, except for some other rigs I manage that are running the private wdc pool.


Whee! time to go to the home pageeeee...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> My wife likes to watch her TV shows using Hulu via the PC I have in the living room, so my hash rates vary throughout the day. But I have 2x 5770's putting out a combined ~380 kh/s, and I've made 0.01 BTC in the past 3 days.
> What is hashco's fee?


https://hashco.ws/faq.php

2% fee for all coins, .5% extra if you want automatic payouts in BTC.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> My wife likes to watch her TV shows using Hulu via the PC I have in the living room, so my hash rates vary throughout the day. But I have 2x 5770's putting out a combined ~380 kh/s, and I've made 0.01 BTC in the past 3 days.
> What is hashco's fee?


According to the site it is a Flat 2% fee with an additional .5% if you have them autoconvert it to BTC


----------



## Willanhanyard

Where should I trade my FTC?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Where should I trade my FTC?


I recommend exchanging them at Cryptsy, it's always worked well for me.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Where should I trade my FTC?


I Trade at BTC-E


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Wish I was an early adopter, I had known about cryptos since btc very early, was just one of those people who was afraid it wasnt going anywhere, then became one of those people who were like "i missed the boat". After btc hit 1000 for the first time, I bought in on the drop, did day trading for a week, and sold on a high point. I made about 3x my money in a week. I got lucky, so used all the profit to buy a metric crap ton of computer parts. Otherwise I wouldnt have had the cash to get them, the 290x's alone cost more than my initial investment. Just got really lucky on my timing


Yea I remember learning about bitcoins about 3 years ago in a buddys basement, we were talking about the novel Snow Crash and that's how we got on the topic (cryptocurrencies is the norm in that alternate universe). After that I looked it up and was going to mine too, it till I read how "you can never turn a profit as it cost more in hydro". Wishing now I looked into it a little harder than that, but I dropped it, although it has always been on my radar since then... For a while I thought I missed the boat too, but now I think this is not going away anytime soon.... I think there's a future with this stuff..


----------



## Campin

Question, do you covert your alt-coins (LTC,FTC,etc.) right into BTC or are investing in those alt-coins cause you think they're going up?

I'm just curious.. for me I'm so far keeping my LTC, I know there is more risk but also more reward... It's profile is already on the rise and can see it going much higher, especially if BTC rallies higher..


----------



## MotO

Now I know why TD isn't very popular and why I'll never use them again


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Question, do you covert your alt-coins (LTC,FTC,etc.) right into BTC or are investing in those alt-coins cause you think they're going up?
> 
> I'm just curious.. for me I'm so far keeping my LTC, I know there is more risk but also more reward... It's profile is already on the rise and can see it going much higher, especially if BTC rallies higher..


People mine FTC hoping the prices would shoot back up to 0.0009. People mine litecoin for stability, but litecoin prices might also shoot up if Scrypt ASICs are released in large quantities (making scrypt coins harder to mine and more rare).

If you are looking for the most profitable coin so you can cash in the money every week, look here: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=1000.00&sha256Power=0.00&sha256PowerCost=0.0000&scryptHashRate=2500&scryptPower=0.00&scryptPowerCost=0.2000&sha256Check=false&scryptCheck=true

Edit: I overclocked my cards and should get 3MH/s when I run my 7850 (only during the day). Whoo, Tied for first in the team.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Question, do you covert your alt-coins (LTC,FTC,etc.) right into BTC or are investing in those alt-coins cause you think they're going up?
> 
> I'm just curious.. for me I'm so far keeping my LTC, I know there is more risk but also more reward... It's profile is already on the rise and can see it going much higher, especially if BTC rallies higher..


I've only fully been in this for almost 2 weeks, but so far I've really only made a handful of transactions. I sold my initial ~2 LTC at roughly $41 each, then bought back in at $38 thinking it was going back up.....yeah about that. Since then I've just been churning out FTC, now sitting at 250 and banking those for now.

I'm still torn on if I want to convert these FTC into something else. As you said, more risk but also the potential for a lot higher return. Regardless, I haven't put any of my cash into this other than the power bill. So far, I'm up $146 based on values right now. What most of us really should do, is just keep mining, watching the difficulty and ignore it for 3-6 months.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Where should I trade my FTC?


What ever i mine i hold and wait for pumps so i can dump and get BTC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> My wife likes to watch her TV shows using Hulu via the PC I have in the living room, so my hash rates vary throughout the day. But I have 2x 5770's putting out a combined ~380 kh/s, and I've made 0.01 BTC in the past 3 days.
> What is hashco's fee?


2.5% with autotrade, vs almost 4% for middlecoin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Whee! time to go to the home pageeeee...


It's already there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Question, do you covert your alt-coins (LTC,FTC,etc.) right into BTC or are investing in those alt-coins cause you think they're going up?
> 
> I'm just curious.. for me I'm so far keeping my LTC, I know there is more risk but also more reward... It's profile is already on the rise and can see it going much higher, especially if BTC rallies higher..


Mine other coins and buy LTC...mining ltc is a bit worse vs other coins.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What ever i mine i hold and wait for pumps so i can dump and get BTC.


I don't have quite enough to make a substantial trade yet, but what about selling them on ebay for a marked up price? That seems a lot better than trading at the moment. What do you think?


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I Trade at BTC-E


Same here. Plus the trollbox can be very entertaining sometimes


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I don't have quite enough to make a substantial trade yet, but what about selling them on ebay for a marked up price? That seems a lot better than trading at the moment. What do you think?


Ebay Fees are 10% and in the section u have to post BTC in it is like 15%


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ebay Fees are 10% and in the section u have to post BTC in it is like 15%


Yeah, but according to Btc-e, 1 feathercoin = about $0.47 while on ebay they are over $1 each. So you would still be looking at a massive difference.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Yeah, but according to Btc-e, 1 feathercoin = about $0.47 while on ebay they are over $1 each. So you would still be looking at a massive difference.


I would be more worried about a chargeback from paypal.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yea honestly I'm just interested in fullcover blocks. I know you had the 7950 v2 waterblocks just wasn't sure if you any ever had any experience with the alphacool 7970 waterblocks


I'm running a Heatkiller w/ backplate on my TF3, active vrm cooling on that one and highly recommended. It's keeping the vrm's at a max of 73C @ 1.31vcore under 99% load.









@ Hokies: Upped the mem/core on the TF3 last night just to see how far I could push it, & she's been mining stable @ 1300/1950 for 24 hours now...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> I'm running a Heatkiller w/ backplate on my TF3, active vrm cooling on that one and highly recommended. It's keeping the vrm's at a max of 73C @ 1.31vcore under 99% load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Hokies: Upped the mem/core on the TF3 last night just to see how far I could push it, & she's been mining stable @ 1300/1950 for 24 hours now...


Insanely good card...how many kh/s?


----------



## ForceProjection

She's averaging 723 kh/s Ivan, but it's hard to discern the peaks for certain. Between both my cards I'm seeing an average of 1250-ish, but peaks as high as 1704 kh/s.

It may be throttling a little bit, but that also could be psu related sag/droop. I need to set up my DMM's to know for sure. That said, I'm fairly certain it's the latter.


----------



## Shurr

Does anyone actually mine casinocoin or fast coin or any of those other coins? According to coin wars there are quite a few more profitable tings than ftc and ltc, but I dont trust the legitimacy


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Does anyone actually mine casinocoin or fast coin or any of those other coins? According to coin wars there are quite a few more profitable tings than ftc and ltc, but I dont trust the legitimacy


Yeah most of those coins die out really fast (like a week). Just keep an eye on them, but most of them will turn out to be flops. One of them was cinnamon coin which apparently could make 1 BTC in something like 13 days with 1100kh/s, but now it's third from the bottom of the list.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Does anyone actually mine casinocoin or fast coin or any of those other coins? According to coin wars there are quite a few more profitable tings than ftc and ltc, but I dont trust the legitimacy


Ive bought when they were low and dumped when they were high many times.


----------



## ForceProjection

I've been tracking them over the past few days Shurr, trying to find a coin with a good average in the upper profit echelon. So far SBC is looking pretty good, but I don't have enough data to say with certainty just yet, or with enough confidence to switch myself. That said, Stablecoin has seen some crazy price swings belying it's name, very unstable prices to say the least.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody mining curecoin by folding? Anyone know how that works and where one can sell the coins?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody mining curecoin by folding? Anyone know how that works and where one can sell the coins?


As far as I know it's still in alpha. It will be nice when it comes


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Does anyone actually mine casinocoin or fast coin or any of those other coins? According to coin wars there are quite a few more profitable tings than ftc and ltc, but I dont trust the legitimacy


What will the next big coin be hmmm..


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> I'm running a Heatkiller w/ backplate on my TF3, active vrm cooling on that one and highly recommended. It's keeping the vrm's at a max of 73C @ 1.31vcore under 99% load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Hokies: Upped the mem/core on the TF3 last night just to see how far I could push it, & she's been mining stable @ 1300/1950 for 24 hours now...


Nice! What AMD drivers are you using? Yea my problem is that I have two Alphacool v2 7950 blocks for two of my 7950's, but the Alphacool 7970 block doesn't have active VRM cooling like the 7950 counterpart (for some strange & stupid reason) so if I want VRM cooling I'm going to have to buy a block from another company which means the threads between the Alphacool and other companies block won't line up. Here are a picture of my three babies. Two MSI Twin Frozr III 7950's and a Sapphire Dual-X 7950.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Total Cost of everything all three cards and all three water blocks (when the third one is ordered) is.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



$903


----------



## Hokies83

Hey how did u get my MSI 7950 7970 PCB out of mah system!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hey how did u get my MSI 7950 7970 PCB out of mah system!


Stole that right outta your build!










Ninja style!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Litegurdian down? Can't connect. If I can't connect in 30 minutes mining WDC instead.


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys! Its been a while since I first heard about Mining coins. Didn't really care about it before, but I see a lot of people now are starting to build their mining rigs. I am very interested with it and just started reading infos about it. It's perfect that we have this thread on OCN. Surely, all my questions will be answered. For now, I have nothing as the OP is very informative. Anyway, hope to contribute more as I learn more about this.

I should take advantage of these panels on our roof. #freeenergy #solarpowered


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Stole that right outta your build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja style!


*Fear the wraith of my attack crab!* You could be that sea Urchin! he said Nvidia for life.. crab said u stupid bro come here and ate him...


----------



## Faint

Do you guys know what cgminer says when you actually find a block?


----------



## RAFFY

What causes my computer to BSOD when I select "pause" in CGwatcher? I am using CGminer in conjunction with CGwatcher and it runs great for countless hours. But when I "pause" my miners it BSOD's my computer. Me lost.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Do you guys know what cgminer says when you actually find a block?


When solo mining it says "accepted!"


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> When solo mining it says "accepted!"


Ah, well I just decided to try hashco.ws out for a bit and this past round was mining SBC. I think I'm not going to be mining at hashcow anymore as I get a lot of rejected shares and disconnects. Anyway, I just happened to look at cgmier it said something with "Block!" in a line following accepted and the diff level.


----------



## Koogiking

I just got an offer for $330 for my 7950. Should I sell it or just keep it for mining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hashco.ws switcher is really smart, it mines coins that aren't the top ones at times but rather low difficulty ones with big block reward. But it will also mine say LTC or FTC if it's best.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I just got an offer for $330 for my 7950. Should I sell it or just keep it for mining?


When where who? i have a bunch ill let go for that lol.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Ah, well I just decided to try hashco.ws out for a bit and this past round was mining SBC. I think I'm not going to be mining at hashcow anymore as I get a lot of rejected shares and disconnects. Anyway, I just happened to look at cgmier it said something with "Block!" in a line following accepted and the diff level.


Yep thats a block that you found


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yep thats a block that you found


Sweet. I just need to get my 6870 mining too.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Sweet. I just need to get my 6870 mining too.


Hurry up!!!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody mining curecoin by folding? Anyone know how that works and where one can sell the coins?


One of the pools gets payouts in Franko.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hurry up!!!


Easier said than done. I don't have another PC to use it in.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Easier said than done. I don't have another PC to use it in.


Then give it to me and I'll make good use of it.

Or just hurry up!!


----------



## nismoskyline

i have 3 msi twin frozr II 6950 coming in, ordered them all from ebay, i got pretty lucky, a guy was selling them new for 150







, and i'd be willing to use them to support the pump and dump ftc thing earlier mentioned


----------



## Shurr

Do alot of people here use hashcows? its an interesting concept.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Nice! What AMD drivers are you using? Yea my problem is that I have two Alphacool v2 7950 blocks for two of my 7950's, but the Alphacool 7970 block doesn't have active VRM cooling like the 7950 counterpart (for some strange & stupid reason) so if I want VRM cooling I'm going to have to buy a block from another company which means the threads between the Alphacool and other companies block won't line up. Here are a picture of my three babies. Two MSI Twin Frozr III 7950's and a Sapphire Dual-X 7950.
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1788314/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total Cost of everything all three cards and all three water blocks (when the third one is ordered) is.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> $903


Noice! That will do the damned thang!







Yeah, I can't get a good pic of mine because it's sitting in PEG0, so my 6950 can get some breathing room. Still this is as much of her as you can see w/o an inspection mirror or borescope. Lol!











...And the contraption I'm running for a mining rig if anyone's interested, Warning: It's a train wreck of dead pumps & rigging shenanigans combining two rigs into one (my z77e-itx is out on RMA w/ a dead pci-e slot).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ForceProjection

Another double post?!? I'm on a roll...


----------



## Playapplepie

Well...the baby mouse I was taking care of passed away last night. I guess I have more time to work on mining.


----------



## utnorris

I was hoping to have my two new 290's up and running this weekend, but it looks like it won't be until Monday or Tuesday. My UD7 took a dump, so I can only run two cards right now. Trying out HashCow so I don't have to deal with the trading for BTC part. I am hoping I can just sit back and watch it grow. Once I get enough saved up I can start doing the day trading like some of the masters here. If I play this right I should be able to pay off my rig in a few months depending on how well my eventual 4 x 290's mine. Anyways, just want to say thanks for all the info, still kicking myself for not jumping in two years ago like I should have.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Noice! That will do the damned thang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't get a good pic of mine because it's sitting in PEG0, so my 6950 can get some breathing room. Still this is as much of her as you can see w/o an inspection mirror or borescope. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And the contraption I'm running for a mining rig if anyone's interested, Warning: It's a train wreck of dead pumps & rigging shenanigans combining two rigs into one (my z77e-itx is out on RMA w/ a dead pci-e slot).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those HeatKiller blocks are sexxxy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Well...the baby mouse I was taking care of passed away last night. I guess I have more time to work on mining.


Aww I'm sorry to hear that









Well if it makes you feel better with mining you can buy a ton of baby mice!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> still kicking myself for not jumping in two years ago like I should have.


Aren't we all.....


----------



## Playapplepie

280X's are up to $400 on Newegg. Literally just watched it happen.


----------



## Deadboy90

So does memory speed actually effect hash rate? I have been testing it with my 7950 and 6850 but I have seen no change in hash rate whether the memory was OC'd or not. Core on the otherhand does help obviously. So right now I'm seeing no reason to OC the memory while I'm mining.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Do alot of people here use hashcows? its an interesting concept.


I *just* switched over from Middlecoin.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So does memory speed actually effect hash rate? I have been testing it with my 7950 and 6850 but I have seen no change in hash rate whether the memory was OC'd or not. Core on the otherhand does help obviously. So right now I'm seeing no reason to OC the memory while I'm mining.


Memory is HUGE with scrypt coins. What is your thread concurrency in your .bat file? Are you mining a SHA-256 coin?

EDIT: DAMN I posted over 100 times today? Guess thats my cue for sleep. See! This is what happens when my rig is apart and waiting on parts!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So does memory speed actually effect hash rate? I have been testing it with my 7950 and 6850 but I have seen no change in hash rate whether the memory was OC'd or not. Core on the otherhand does help obviously. So right now I'm seeing no reason to OC the memory while I'm mining.


On my 290x's I have been playing with the settings and when I jumped from 1450 to 1500 I went from 700~ hash to 880~hash.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Memory is HUGE with scrypt coins. What is your thread concurrency in your .bat file? Are you mining a SHA-256 coin?


Uhh what? I use guiscrypt like a noob i have no clue what any of that means.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Uhh what? I use guiscrypt like a noon I have no clue what any of that mean


What coin are you mining? With coins that have the SHA-256 algorithm core overclock is more important and with Scrypt algorithm memory overclock is more important. Also, I would switch to cgminer ASAP. Much better. I know someone in here (including myself) can help set you up. Its very easy to use. Just looks complicated.

Here you can see a lot of the coins out there and check to see what algorithm it is:
http://coinchoose.com/


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> On my 290x's I have been playing with the settings and when I jumped from 1450 to 1500 I went from 700~ hash to 880~hash.


On the memory? Huh, I jumped from 1250 to 1500 with the 7950 and saw no difference. On my 6850 I jumped from 1000 to 1100 with no difference either.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> What coin are you mining? With coins that have the SHA-256 algorithm core overclock is more important and with Scrypt algorithm memory overclock is more important. Also, I would switch to cgminer ASAP. Much better. I know someone in here (including myself) can help set you up. Its very easy to use. Just looks complicated.


Im mining litecoin. What benefit does cgminer have over guiscrypt? Because cg miner is what scared me off litecoins months and months ago.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Im mining litecoin. What benefit does cgminer have over guiscrypt? Because cg miner is what scared me off litecoins months and months ago.


In cgminer you can issue commands to get the most hash out of your GPU. and yes Litecoin is affected by memory because it is scrypt, but I'm guessing guiminer isn't issuing the correct commands and is holding back your hash. I get 700khash at 1150/1625 mining Litecoin or any other scrypt coin for each of my 7950s using cgminer and a custom Litecoin.bat file (the file that launches cgminer to mine Litecoin and where all the commands are held)


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Well...the baby mouse I was taking care of passed away last night. I guess I have more time to work on mining.


Awww, that sucks. Sorry to hear that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Those HeatKiller blocks are sexxxy!


Yup, yup! And beasts to boot, running @ 1310 core, @ 51C & 99% load with a single 240mm AlphaCool UT-60 atm.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> In cgminer you can issue commands to get the most hash out of your GPU. and yes Litecoin is affected by memory because it is scrypt, but I'm guessing guiminer isn't issuing the correct commands and is holding back your hash. I get 700khash at 1150/1625 mining Litecoin or any other scrypt coin for each of my 7950s using cgminer and a custom Litecoin.bat file (the file that launches cgminer to mine Litecoin and where all the commands are held)


Is there a performance difference between using a .conf vs .bat?


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah heat killer blocks are smexy.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is there a performance difference between using a .conf vs .bat?


I don't think so? I've never made a .conf file for cgminer though so idk. I've only made .bat files


----------



## nismoskyline

i've come across a dilemma, my ssd that i have my bitcoin wallet on is running out of room and i'd like to move it and all the downloaded data it did to my data hdd, but i am unsure of how to transfer, can someone give me some help?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> i've come across a dilemma, my ssd that i have my bitcoin wallet on is running out of room and i'd like to move it and all the downloaded data it did to my data hdd, but i am unsure of how to transfer, can someone give me some help?


acronis?


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> acronis?


actually i figured it out, i had to use explorer %APPDATA%\Bitcoin in run to find where the 14gb of bitcoin stuff was


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> In cgminer you can issue commands to get the most hash out of your GPU. and yes Litecoin is affected by memory because it is scrypt, but I'm guessing guiminer isn't issuing the correct commands and is holding back your hash. I get 700khash at 1150/1625 mining Litecoin or any other scrypt coin for each of my 7950s using cgminer and a custom Litecoin.bat file (the file that launches cgminer to mine Litecoin and where all the commands are held)


I dont think using cgminer will help with that too much for me. I'm running my 7950 at 985\1250 on 1.58v because I have been battling with high temperatures for awhile. (My mining rig is also my gaming rig) I'm currently pulling about 580 kh\s with the7950 and combined with the 6850 I have I'm pushing about 800-820 total. A thoe settings my 7950 hits 76c and the memory hits 88c. With both cards OC'd as hard as I can push them I can pull about 900 but core temps push over 85c and memory goes over 100.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> actually i figured it out, i had to use explorer %APPDATA%\Bitcoin in run to find where the 14gb of bitcoin stuff was


14gb of bitcoin stuff? WTH is it so much?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I don't think so? I've never made a .conf file for cgminer though so idk. I've only made .bat files


.conf (config) files are read after .bat / .cmd files. So if you have a .conf (which can be written in cgminer by going to something like 'Settings > Write Config'), and it has different settings than the .bat you use to start mining, the settings in the .conf file will overwrite whatever is in your .bat.

If you have a config file, you can keep your .bat to just the pool address, your worker name(s) and password(s). The config files are a little easier to read and manipulate (in my opinion) since everything is spelled out for you, instead of the command shortcuts in a normal .bat file. If you have multiple cards mining, values for each line will be multiple numbers separated by commas. Each one (in order) corresponds to your GPUs (first number is 'device 0', second is 'device 1', etc.).


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 14gb of bitcoin stuff? WTH is it so much?


bitcoin qt client 0.8.5.0 ? it's what the total hdd space it uses once up to date with the network


----------



## reflex99

We're allowed to talk about BTC now?

I nearly got banned multiple times for this like a year ago.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> We're allowed to talk about BTC now?
> 
> I nearly got banned multiple times for this like a year ago.


Yea I almost got banned once too. OCN changed their stance a few months back.


----------



## reflex99

I am miffed.


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, wireshark seems to be telling me that when I activate CGminer on Coinotron, my router gets in touch with an address in China, why is this, is China just in the path to the Coinotron site in the USA ?

Anyone ?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I am miffed.


if u got infractions for it pm a mod they will be deleted.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> acronis?


Use a lighter wallet like MultiBit. No need to download the complete blockchain.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Use a lighter wallet like MultiBit. No need to download the complete blockchain.


wow that's a lot nicer than what i was using, just installed and synced in seconds compared to days to download the block chain, i can't think you enough!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Well...the baby mouse I was taking care of passed away last night. I guess I have more time to work on mining.


Sad to hear that...I love pet rats and mice, one of the best pets I had.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is there a performance difference between using a .conf vs .bat?


Nope, it's more convenient to manage mixed gpus mainly. And multiple failover pools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> i've come across a dilemma, my ssd that i have my bitcoin wallet on is running out of room and i'd like to move it and all the downloaded data it did to my data hdd, but i am unsure of how to transfer, can someone give me some help?


Move the bitcoin folder from appdata to another drive. Then create a shortcut to the btc qt exe and add this line next to the exe location: -datadir=*new location*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> wow that's a lot nicer than what i was using, just installed and synced in seconds compared to days to download the block chain, i can't think you enough!


If you want a btc wallet use this: https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Electrum

Multibit places trust on a centralized server...I wouldn't trust them with my private keys. I do use blockchain.info since it's pretty reliable and agile, but I'd reccomend electrum and a paper wallet additionally.


----------



## utnorris

So I have been on HashCows all night and my hash rate this morning is around half that it started out at last night. I have my intensity set to 20, but they mention they vary the difficulty for users, is this why my hash rate is so low? When I say low, I mean around 500 versus normally around 820 per card. It doesn't do this on any other pool and I just want to make sure I am not missing something.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I have been on HashCows all night and my hash rate this morning is around half that it started out at last night. I have my intensity set to 20, but they mention they vary the difficulty for users, is this why my hash rate is so low? When I say low, I mean around 500 versus normally around 820 per card. It doesn't do this on any other pool and I just want to make sure I am not missing something.


is that the 290's throttling?

might just be the pool under reporting too, might show properly when the page updates? give it 10 - 15 mins & check again


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> is that the 290's throttling?
> 
> might just be the pool under reporting too, might show properly when the page updates? give it 10 - 15 mins & check again


They don't throttle, they are under water. It's Guiminer reporting the low hash rate, so I may restart them to see if that fixes them.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> if u got infractions for it pm a mod they will be deleted.


I had not heard that. It was banned, now it is not. Things change. I like to think I has some small part in bringing the change. OCN has the best people, that is what makes it great. And that goes all the way up to the top. Once we showed that coins were part of computing and not some scam, we got them.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> They don't throttle, they are under water. It's Guiminer reporting the low hash rate, so I may restart them to see if that fixes them.


ah, ok I get ya!

give that a go? can you change the worker diff on the pool your on too?

it might help, so worth checking


----------



## utnorris

Restarting them got the hash rates back up. Hopefully I did not lose much time last night at that low rate.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Restarting them got the hash rates back up. Hopefully I did not lose much time last night at that low rate.


ah well, atleast yours didn't turn off last night like mine did, stupid windows updates lol, ive turned them off automatic now!

luckily the sound @ the logon screen woke me up! luckily I didn't lose any time really


----------



## Gero2013

wow cool stuff, I just got an R9 [email protected] for my gaming PC but I did some maths and with 720kH/s I could make like €5/day.

Btw the 720 value is straight of Wikipedia, if I OC my 290X how much kH/s could I get?

Any help much appreciated, I am thinking about getting into this mining thing : )


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> We're allowed to talk about BTC now?
> 
> I nearly got banned multiple times for this like a year ago.


Lol where have you been hiding for the past couple months?









Welcome


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I have been on HashCows all night and my hash rate this morning is around half that it started out at last night. I have my intensity set to 20, but they mention they vary the difficulty for users, is this why my hash rate is so low? When I say low, I mean around 500 versus normally around 820 per card. It doesn't do this on any other pool and I just want to make sure I am not missing something.


Set the Intensity to 19 and you will get less rejects









Gudd I suck at multiquotes


----------



## thebufenator

Anybody know how I can get cgminer loaded on linux? The guys host is down


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Anybody know how I can get cgminer loaded on linux? The guys host is down


Ivan has a Linux guide in the op.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ivan has a Linux guide in the op.


Yes, but it is for BAMT. I can't use BAMT due to my wireless card. Currently using Xubuntu like the cryptobader tutorial, but that one needs cgminer installed, which I can't get due to the programmer's page getting hammered. I guess i just need an alternate host for the cgminer tar file.


----------



## ZombieJon

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=367968.0

Anybody live in LA?

100Mhash GPU farm.


----------



## MrStrat007

Is it just me or did three or four pages of posts just get completely deleted..?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Is it just me or did three or four pages of posts just get completely deleted..?


Probably the forum software. A PM thread I had going got messed up and the other user could not see new messages.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I had not heard that. It was banned, now it is not. Things change. I like to think I has some small part in bringing the change. OCN has the best people, that is what makes it great. And that goes all the way up to the top. Once we showed that coins were part of computing and not some scam, we got them.


We all had a small part in the change doing little things here and there to make the admins realize that this Bitcoin sensation wasn't the devils work







There is power in numbers









I do miss our super secret mining club though!!


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Probably the forum software. A PM thread I had going got messed up and the other user could not see new messages.


Okay thank you, makes sense. So I'm not going crazy then







. To whoever that had posted the 7970 settings with a link to another forum, thanks!







Bumped my rate up to 722KH/s each (average)!


----------



## Playapplepie

What does anyone think about the XFX 290?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What does anyone think about the XFX 290?


All are the same,so go with the cheapest one.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> All are the same,so go with the cheapest one.


I found one on Amazon for $428. Go for it??

EDIT:

Nevermind, sold out in five minutes.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I found one on Amazon for $428. Go for it??
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind, sold out in five minutes.


That sucks =[


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I have been on HashCows all night and my hash rate this morning is around half that it started out at last night. I have my intensity set to 20, but they mention they vary the difficulty for users, is this why my hash rate is so low? When I say low, I mean around 500 versus normally around 820 per card. It doesn't do this on any other pool and I just want to make sure I am not missing something.


Hashcows went down for a majority of the night. I'm not sure if this would affect your calculations for Hashrate or not. I luckily noticed before I went to bed.


----------



## Faster_is_better

2/4 280x's arrived. Let the madness commence. I think I may need another PSU though.. so much powa. Good thing the breaker box is right next to my office door.. may have to reset it a few times before this is all through.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Hashcows went down for a majority of the night. I'm not sure if this would affect your calculations for Hashrate or not. I luckily noticed before I went to bed.


Wow. And I just signed up last night.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 2/4 280x's arrived. Let the madness commence. I think I may need another PSU though.. so much powa. Good thing the breaker box is right next to my office door.. may have to reset it a few times before this is all through.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

So I got my 280X, installed fine, but I'm not getting any readings of clocks or temps or anything in msi afterburner







it does mine at about 630khs at stock though


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So I got my 280X, installed fine, but I'm not getting any readings of clocks or temps or anything in msi afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does mine at about 630khs at stock though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you restarted your computer since you installed the drivers and when MSI Afterburner asked you to restart so it can detect the video card? Restart your computer and if it still isn't working try reinstalling Afterburner. After you try all that can you take a screenshot of your settings in MSI Afterburner if you still can't change the clock speeds?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 2/4 280x's arrived. Let the madness commence. I think I may need another PSU though.. so much powa. Good thing the breaker box is right next to my office door.. may have to reset it a few times before this is all through.


PLEASE don't tell me you are going to try running four 280x's on an 850w PSU!!









Those use 250w when undervolted each if my memory serves me correctly. 4 x 250 = 1000 + CPU + MOBO + everything else.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Have you restarted your computer since you installed the drivers and when MSI Afterburner asked you to restart so it can detect the video card? Restart your computer and if it still isn't working try reinstalling Afterburner. After you try all that can you take a screenshot of your settings in MSI Afterburner if you still can't change the clock speeds?


Yeah done all that - Could it be because of my gtx670 I have in my rig as well?

here's my settings anyway


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Wow. And I just signed up last night.


They are back online, I switched over to FTC while they were down and just switched back. I found that a lot of places are having problems going down every once in a while, just have to keep and eye on the miners. If the noise of your cards goes down, there is something wrong lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dual 850w is nice, lends itself to 5-6 gpu rigs and cpu mining.


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, getting a lot of rejects on HashCow. I lowered the intensity to 19 to see if that helps. I will let this run through tonight and see if it is as good or better than middlecoin, if not I will switch back.


----------



## jdc122

hey guys, since im waiting for a sempron to arrive for my dedicated rig, i've swapped out my 7950 for a 7990 in my gaming rig. can anyone help me optimise the mining on it?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Yeah, getting a lot of rejects on HashCow. I lowered the intensity to 19 to see if that helps. I will let this run through tonight and see if it is as good or better than middlecoin, if not I will switch back.


Yes I noticed that I am getting around a 30% rejection rate. Please share your results! I might just switch over to Middlecoin if this problem does not resolve.


----------



## utnorris

Will do, my reject is around 30% too. Personally, the 2% more in fee I think would make up for such a high reject rate.

Edit: I have noticed since I lowered my intensity from 20 to 19 the reject rate is going down.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Wow. And I just signed up last night.


That's what I hate, I find a new pool to try out, the server instantly goes down and I have to jump ship again.

Shoulnd't cgminer do something like ping the server periodically when it gets disconnected so it can auto-restart? Would that work for Stratum disconnections?


----------



## nismoskyline

i installed electrum wallet and it shows under main account: receiving, 5 different bitcoin wallet addresses, do i just pick one to have the pool pay out to or is there a specific one i need to use?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Will do, my reject is around 30% too. Personally, the 2% more in fee I think would make up for such a high reject rate.
> 
> Edit: I have noticed since I lowered my intensity from 20 to 19 the reject rate is going down.


What was your reject rate at the Middlecoin site? I am assuming the 30% means we are getting 30% less coins then we should but I could be confusing the meaning of this number.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes I noticed that I am getting around a 30% rejection rate. Please share your results! I might just switch over to Middlecoin if this problem does not resolve.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What was your reject rate at the Middlecoin site? I am assuming the 30% means we are getting 30% less coins then we should but I could be confusing the meaning of this number.


Guys, you need to tweak your queue, scantime and expiry values for fast block coins...that's the problem, and unstable oc/intensity/cgminer settings.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 2/4 280x's arrived. Let the madness commence. I think I may need another PSU though.. so much powa. Good thing the breaker box is right next to my office door.. may have to reset it a few times before this is all through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE don't tell me you are going to try running four 280x's on an 850w PSU!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those use 250w when undervolted each if my memory serves me correctly. 4 x 250 = 1000 + CPU + MOBO + everything else.
Click to expand...

Supid OCN frozen during my last post. Nope, I plan to do dual psu, but I have some issues figuring out where to bring power from the wall, can it be shared on a power strip with other devices or what. Going to be a lot of current running through there, don't want any fires from overloading cables.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Supid OCN frozen during my last post. Nope, I plan to do dual psu, but I have some issues figuring out where to bring power from the wall, can it be shared on a power strip with other devices or what. Going to be a lot of current running through there, don't want any fires from overloading cables.


Ahh alright







I can't afford a new PSU (ironically, in my 4k build) so I'm using a 500w PSU feeding one of my 7950's and all peripherals and a 750w PSU feeding my CPU + MOBO + Two 7950s. Fun stuff.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Okay thank you, makes sense. So I'm not going crazy then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To whoever that had posted the 7970 settings with a link to another forum, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped my rate up to 722KH/s each (average)!


Lucky. I spent around 4 hour's tweaking yesterday. Diamond 7970 is between 530 and 550 kh/s, and the XFX 7970 is around 635 kh/s. I bothered Ivan quite a bit looking for advice, while helpful, still at rather low hash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Supid OCN frozen during my last post. Nope, I plan to do dual psu, but I have some issues figuring out where to bring power from the wall, can it be shared on a power strip with other devices or what. Going to be a lot of current running through there, don't want any fires from overloading cables.


Yea definitely do some research. See what your surge protectors maximum throughput is, and maybe the AWG of the cable that goes to the power strip if it's rated for such current. Mind you I'm no electrician, can take this with salt if you wish.

I have a 7990 coming as well as a Bitforce Single so I too am investigating my outlets, surge protectors and such.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Lucky. I spent around 4 hour's tweaking yesterday. Diamond 7970 is between 530 and 550 kh/s, and the XFX 7970 is around 635 kh/s. I bothered Ivan quite a bit looking for advice, while helpful, still at rather low hash.


What settings are you using? Before, I was getting constant 650 KH/s on my MSI 7970 TF III's. With these settins, I get 725KH/s average:
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -u MrStrat007.*yourworkernumber* -p *yourpass* --no-submit-stale -I 13 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 16320 --gpu-powertune 20 -g 2

Still fine tuning it but these settings are super stable for me (no HW errors, very few rejects). Currently mining FTC. What settings are you using?

Edit: Clocks were at 1050/1500 while mining today. Anybody know how to drop the voltage? I used the command in CGMiner and it says driver reported successful but it still reports my voltage at 1.256??


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, you need to tweak your queue, scantime and expiry values for fast block coins...that's the problem, and unstable oc/intensity/cgminer settings.


Rejects at middlecoin was around 5-7% if i recall correctly. Not overclocking, so that shouldn't be an issue. I did lower the intensity to 19 which seems to have helped, but I am still over 12% which I believe is still bad.

How do you tweak Guiminer for queue, scantime and expiry blocks?


----------



## MotO

From the hashcow thread:
Quote:


> It's not the pool it depends on the coin currently being mined.
> 
> Rejects mostly occur when work starts on a new block, with bitcoin that's only every 10 minutes so very few, with litecoin at 2.5 minutes again it's low, but with some of the coins the pool mines with like fastcoin where a new block is every 12 seconds that means lots of rejects.
> 
> Don't worry about it too much, the level of rejects is taken into account when deciding if a coin is more profitable.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> What settings are you using? Before, I was getting constant 650 KH/s on my MSI 7970 TF III's. With these settins, I get 725KH/s average:
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -u MrStrat007.*yourworkernumber* -p *yourpass* --no-submit-stale -I 13 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 16320 --gpu-powertune 20 -g 2
> 
> Still fine tuning it but these settings are super stable for me (no HW errors, very few rejects). Currently mining FTC. What settings are you using?
> 
> Edit: Clocks were at 1050/1500 while mining today. Anybody know how to drop the voltage? I used the command in CGMiner and it says driver reported successful but it still reports my voltage at 1.256??


You need to mod your gpu bios, or use trixx. I prefer modding, it lends itself well to BAMT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Rejects at middlecoin was around 5-7% if i recall correctly. Not overclocking, so that shouldn't be an issue. I did lower the intensity to 19 which seems to have helped, but I am still over 12% which I believe is still bad.
> 
> How do you tweak Guiminer for queue, scantime and expiry blocks?


Try:

Code:



Code:


-s 1 -expiry 1 -queue 0

As per http://digitalcoin.co/miners/, so thanks Baritus


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> What settings are you using? Before, I was getting constant 650 KH/s on my MSI 7970 TF III's. With these settins, I get 725KH/s average:
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -u MrStrat007.*yourworkernumber* -p *yourpass* --no-submit-stale -I 13 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 16320 --gpu-powertune 20 -g 2
> 
> Still fine tuning it but these settings are super stable for me (no HW errors, very few rejects). Currently mining FTC. What settings are you using?


Where exactly do I add the line setx gpu* ? I can run those settings without that command line, anyway. Kh/s is lower, maybe I'll try my previous concurrency again.



Reverted back to my concurrency of 8191 (as your 16320 got me around 500 kh/s per card) and I'm still where I was.

Does my diamond just not like mining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Where exactly do I add the line setx gpu* ? I can run those settings without that command line, anyway. Kh/s is lower, maybe I'll try my previous concurrency again.


You might want to try different settings for each card...try those for the slower card, and the 8191 ones for the other one.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -s 1 -expiry 1 -queue 0


What exactly do those values do? I see them often but have no idea what they mean.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Where exactly do I add the line setx gpu* ? I can run those settings without that command line, anyway. Kh/s is lower, maybe I'll try my previous concurrency again.


I guess all 7970's are not created equally and YMMV. I'm out of ideas, best of luck!


----------



## jagz

Also unfortunately yet to find any sort of clock that either of my card's like. Kh/s reduces drastically with any overclock change, I've gone down the list trying to find a magical combo to no avail. If each card hashed 650 kh/s, I'd be happy.









Yeah I'll try that Ivan.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> What exactly do those values do? I see them often but have no idea what they mean.


They change how often the soft polls the pool for work, and whatnot...stuff related to the accepted shares and block time speed. Don't know the specifics, but I know it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> I guess all 7970's are not created equally and YMMV. I'm out of ideas, best of luck!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Also unfortunately yet to find any sort of clock that either of my card's like. Kh/s reduces drastically with any overclock change, I've gone down the list trying to find a magical combo to no avail. If each card hashed 650 kh/s, I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll try that Ivan.


I've had those issues with 7970s as well, some refused to do over 550 for me...and I tried EVERY trick in the book.
R9 280X's on the other hand don't behave like that and most will pull over 700kh/s reliably.


----------



## rubicsphere

Merry Christmas rubicsphere


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Also unfortunately yet to find any sort of clock that either of my card's like. Kh/s reduces drastically with any overclock change, I've gone down the list trying to find a magical combo to no avail. If each card hashed 650 kh/s, I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll try that Ivan.


I'm having similar experience with my XFX R290. Doesn't want to mine at over stock core but will do 1500 mhz memory. Still gets 820 khs, my best card is probably the MSI 290 at 990/1500 getting 870 khs with the Sapphire close behind at 950/1500 getting 860 khs


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm having similar experience with my XFX R290. Doesn't want to mine at over stock core but will do 1500 mhz memory. Still gets 820 khs, my best card is probably the *MSI 7950 at 990/1500 getting 870 khs* with the Sapphire close behind at 950/1500 getting 860 khs


How?? Care to share your settings? Mine won't do past 560kh it seems


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas rubicsphere


Very nice! I'm trying to do the same thing but can't find a deal on them cards









Hey quick question guys. To back up my Feather Coin Wallet I need to save a copy of the .dat file correct? Is there anything else that needs to be saved?


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas rubicsphere


You. Suck.


----------



## Faint

Just lowered my intensity from 20 to 19 for hashcows and i have yet to see a rejected share. However, because I lowered the intensity, my Kh/s dropped to ~ 813Kh/s.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> How?? Care to share your settings? Mine won't do past 560kh it seems


My bad typo I meant on my MSI R290 non x


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Just lowered my intensity from 20 to 19 for hashcows and i have yet to see a rejected share. However, because I lowered the intensity, my Kh/s dropped to ~ 813Kh/s.


The little loss in khash is worth the extra coin given by no rejected shares. Glad it helped!


----------



## CravinR1

Here is my gift to myself:


----------



## Faint

Pretty soon I'm going to be building myself a little dedicated miner with room for expansion.


----------



## Playapplepie

Where the hell is everyone picking up boatloads of 290's from?


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Where the hell is everyone picking up boatloads of 290's from?


seems like alot of people grabbed the before they all went OOS and the price hiked. I got 6 290x's right before the price hike/mass out of stocks. and newegg still hasnt gotten them to me! Ive been keeping an eye of stuff and prices have just blasted through the roof for the moment.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> The little loss in khash is worth the extra coin given by no rejected shares. Glad it helped!


Of course, soon after I said that, I got like 11 rejected shares in a couple minutes.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> seems like alot of people grabbed the before they all went OOS and the price hiked. I got 6 290x's right before the price hike/mass out of stocks. and newegg still hasnt gotten them to me! Ive been keeping an eye of stuff and prices have just blasted through the roof for the moment.


Geez, I just hope I get my work bonus this month.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> seems like alot of people grabbed the before they all went OOS and the price hiked. I got 6 290x's right before the price hike/mass out of stocks. and newegg still hasnt gotten them to me! Ive been keeping an eye of stuff and prices have just blasted through the roof for the moment.


Yep

Worse deal I got wa $458 expedited shiped on the XFX 290 but was worth the money I made that mining the week was waiting for newegg to finally ship


----------



## deathlikeeric

Well got my 2 xfx 7850 and both of them are defective, one is white screen on startup and the other one crashes at stock clock and the temperature went up to 95 degree fan at 100%... Good job XFX!! Now got to wait like 2 more week until i can get my dedicated miner


----------



## Faster_is_better

The link to download CGminer seems to be dead.. not sure why. Anyone know of any alternative links to the 3.7 version?

Figures, I try to update my BAMT, mess it up, and now I can't reinstall cgminer. May have to rebuild BAMT









EDIT: HA looks like BAMT was just updated yesterday, so it should be all updated and ready for the new cards.. hopefully it installs nicely


----------



## MrStick89

Ordered a 290x cyber Monday for $460. 4 290s last Thursday for $400 a piece. Luckily I got in before things got really crazy.

My buddy ebayed his 7950s for $800 and turned around and bought 2 290s the next day for $800.. what were people thinking??


----------



## Playapplepie

I have a GTX465 I may throw into a machine I have laying about to get some sort of boost in mining until good hardware becomes available.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I have a GTX465 I may throw into a machine I have laying about to get some sort of boost in mining until good hardware becomes available.


Kinda worthless, you're looking at maybe 150-130kh/s...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Lucky. I spent around 4 hour's tweaking yesterday. Diamond 7970 is between 530 and 550 kh/s, and the XFX 7970 is around 635 kh/s.


I have dual Diamond 7970's and get similar rates as you. I'm just using GUIminer with their 7970 "high usage" and "low usage" pre-sets. One card on High gets about 560kh/s, the other gets about 520kh/s. I usually have my second card (primary) on the "low usage" to avoid system lag and it's running around 460kh/s. Must be a Diamond thing...

Anyone tried flashing Diamond cards to another firmware to see if it helps the hashrate?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Installing Xubuntu right now onto my new dedicated system. Never used anything but Windows before.... This is going to be an adventure..


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I have dual Diamond 7970's and get similar rates as you. I'm just using GUIminer with their 7970 "high usage" and "low usage" pre-sets. One card on High gets about 560kh/s, the other gets about 520kh/s. I usually have my second card (primary) on the "low usage" to avoid system lag and it's running around 460kh/s. Must be a Diamond thing...
> 
> Anyone tried flashing Diamond cards to another firmware to see if it helps the hashrate?


Have you tired cgminer? The command options allow you to get the most hash out of your card.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I have dual Diamond 7970's and get similar rates as you. I'm just using GUIminer with their 7970 "high usage" and "low usage" pre-sets. One card on High gets about 560kh/s, the other gets about 520kh/s. I usually have my second card (primary) on the "low usage" to avoid system lag and it's running around 460kh/s. Must be a Diamond thing...
> 
> Anyone tried flashing Diamond cards to another firmware to see if it helps the hashrate?


My Diamond's up to 578 Kh/s with 8191 Concurrency, 2 GPU Threads, and intensity 13 @ stock clocks atm.


----------



## Shurr

Speaking of Diamonds, Does anyone have experience with the brand? Diamond is the only bran newegg has in stock atm, thinking about picking up some more cards. Im a bit dubious of them since they are more well known like sapphire gigabyte asus and xfx(even though xfx sucks)


----------



## Playapplepie

I did it!!! XFX Black Edition Double D 280X!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I did it!!! XFX Black Edition Double D 280X!


Congrats! hope it doesn't suck like the 7970 did.

Dudes and dudettes, here are my hashco.ws results. I used to get a 20% reject rate, tweaked queue to 0, expiry to 1 and scan-time to 40 and voila:


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Congrats! hope it doesn't suck like the 7970 did.
> 
> Dudes and dudettes, here are my hashco.ws results. I used to get a 20% reject rate, tweaked queue to 0, expiry to 1 and scan-time to 40 and voila:


What's the cmd line for those three settings again?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> What's the cmd line for those three settings again?


--expiry

--queue

--scan-time

That's for batch files, for conf it's the same without the --.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

would running at Hashco.ws be better for me? I've been mining straight WDC for a while, but I'm getting like 39 a day now, and it seems the difficulty is not going to drop to match price anytime soon.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ivan you need to put BAMT into the OP as well, the newest version released yesterday is excellent, supports the new AMD cards also.

I just installed it onto a usb drive, took about 10 minutes, used my old config file and bam, 750kh/s per 280x, haven't even tweaked them that is on "auto" settings mostly. Not sure if I want to bother oc'ing or tweaking even, maybe I can get a bit more out of them, but this is very good to start...









Here's the link


----------



## ForceProjection

Perfect timing Ivan, I was just about to ask that myself. Setting up a new config based off of your earlier example right now.







+1


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You need to mod your gpu bios, or use trixx. I prefer modding, it lends itself well to BAMT.
> Try:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -s 1 -expiry 1 -queue 0
> 
> As per http://digitalcoin.co/miners/, so thanks Baritus


Anyway to put those values in Guiminer?


----------



## Shurr

Can you run prime miner on BAMT so one could mine prime coins on the cpu, or is that out of the question?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyway to put those values in Guiminer?


Use the additional flags field. I would still use cgminer 3.5 for that though. Later than that is worse for multipools, cause of a strange bug that makes it stop like 5 min when reconnecting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Can you run prime miner on BAMT so one could mine prime coins on the cpu, or is that out of the question?


Heck yeah! That's what I do


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Heck yeah! That's what I do


Cool, is it about the same as running it on windows systems?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Cool, is it about the same as running it on windows systems?


Nope, easier imho...read the guides in the OP.

I'll add the primecoin linux compilation guide for solo mining as well, good for guys with more than 4 cpus.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> My Diamond's up to 578 Kh/s with 8191 Concurrency, 2 GPU Threads, and intensity 13 @ stock clocks atm.


woo! That's amazing. Now at 605 and 620 using 666 watts from the wall


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> woo! That's amazing. Now at 605 and 620 using 666 watts from the wall


Welcome


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, easier imho...read the guides in the OP.
> 
> I'll add the primecoin linux compilation guide for solo mining as well, good for guys with more than 4 cpus.


Thanks, I have 9 cpus running primecoin, with a total of 40 threads. So I guess solo minig would be good.


----------



## Faint

I've found my second block of SBC while using hashcows. What's going on?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I've found my second block of SBC while using hashcows. What's going on?


Lucky day xD

@Shurr Indeed mate...do eet.


----------



## Faint

I just realized that I could use my dad's and brother's pc to mine primecoin during the night....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I just realized that I could use my dad's and brother's pc to mine primecoin during the night....


Better ask before you get into trouble...I know I've been yelled at before for that lol


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Better ask before you get into trouble...I know I've been yelled at before for that lol


Yeah, I should, even though I'm solely responsible for them being able to get their own PCs - it would be the right thing to do.


----------



## CravinR1

Would a 3770k or fx6300 be good for primecoin? Can I mine it while I mine LTC ?


----------



## Hokies83

Both are good for it.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Would a 3770k or fx6300 be good for primecoin? Can I mine it while I mine LTC ?


If it is a CPU, it is good for mining primecoin







You can mine both at the same time just make sure your PSU can handle your CPU and GPU(s) at 100% load


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Welcome


I really need to finish water cooling this system. They levelled out at 638 and 633, 675 watts and a whopping 96c GPU lol!

[edit]Tweaked my GPU a bit more. Dumped some more voltage to 1.1v and 915mhz. Still holding at 637 and 632 while dropping the wattage and temps quite a bit to 630w and 88C


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Primecoin huh? I'd love to be able to use my CPU to mine something (other than LTC @ 55 KH/s)

Is there anywhere I can exchange it for LTC?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Primecoin huh? I'd love to be able to use my CPU to mine something (other than LTC @ 55 KH/s)
> 
> Is there anywhere I can exchange it for LTC?


You can exchange for LTC on Cryptsy.com


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You can exchange for LTC on Cryptsy.com


Ah, primecoin is XPM. Thank you, +REP

EDIT: I'm not seeing a primecoin client for windows anywhere, am I missing something?

EDIT 2: Finally found it, this should be interesting!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Ah, primecoin is XPM. Thank you, +REP
> 
> EDIT: I'm not seeing a primecoin client for windows anywhere, am I missing something?


Thanks for the REP! Much appreciated!


----------



## Namwons

hi, i just started mining/learning. what is the best kind of pool if i have slower miners? im at about 160kh/s for GPU and 28kh/s CPU mining LTC. tried netcodepool (i can generate shares regularly here) and p2pool (my hashes are lower here and cant generate barely any shares)
whats primecoin and why is it better to mine it on CPU? should i switch my CPU to mine it?


----------



## ccRicers

About to order my water blocks. I can finally use CPU and GPU at once without worrying a thing (and also have peace and quiet in the room).


----------



## MotO

For people with remote systems at another location, what are you using for remote management/monitoring? CGWatcher? Hashcows is showing my worker as offline but I can't get to it until tomorrow







. If another 280 burned up I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

So for mining primecoin at the beeeer pool, your username is your primecoin address, but what is the deal with the password? The launcher is supposed to look like this:

ptsminer -poolip=ptsmine.beeeeer.org -poolport=1337 *-poolpassword=[change-me]* -pooluser=[your-payout-address] -genproclimit=[threads-to-use]










EDIT: Okay, its optional for securtiy, NVM


----------



## CravinR1

How do you use cgwatcher to remotely control a miner ?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone free to skype about linux setup? I am not sure if things are working correctly or not due to my limited exp with it. PM me if you can!


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How do you use cgwatcher to remotely control a miner ?


You can't yet. The cgwatcher dev is coming out with a remote program, though. It's in beta right now for $10.


----------



## Maian

The only way to remotely control a miner is remote access to the computer itself, right? That's what I've been reading about tonight, and it seems to be the only way that I've found.

I bought hardware for a 1.5MH/s mining rig tonight, and I was going to just use a Linux distro as the OS, and found some stuff about remote access for accessing miners without monitors hooked up.


----------



## CravinR1

Guess I'll just continue using Teamviewer


----------



## tehmaggot

Bought a couple 7870 Ghz editions yesterday at Frys because the prices there hadn't skyrocketed yet. Think I'm going to keep mining on them instead of trying to sell for a profit.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> woo! That's amazing. Now at 605 and 620 using 666 watts from the wall


With my Diamond 7970 I use those same settings but with clocks at 1024/1692 I get ~715 Khash


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

So I've got an LTC question, I am trying out Liteguardian after mining for give-me-coins for a while, and I can actually set my difficulty here. I am mining at 550 KH /s.

I am currently fixed at 128 diff, is there any benefit to mining higher / lower difficulties? Shouldn't payout really be the same between both, since you can either mine a bunch of cheap shares, or mine fewer high value shares?

P.S, I have no idea why, but the GMC pool seems to be crap with validating shares. With the exact same setup I've been using on GMC, I currently have 730 shares and 0 rejects. At GMC, I have 44,675 valid shares and 1,218 rejects.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Shhh.... don't tell them there's a SexCoin that they can mine with scrypt....


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Shhh.... don't tell them there's a SexCoin that they can mine with scrypt....


haha seen that one lol?

all these different crypto's are crazy lol,

how long do you think till it all goes pop!, this bubble that is?

im going to sell all my litecoins now I think & quit while im ahead?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> haha seen that one lol?
> 
> all these different crypto's are crazy lol,
> 
> how long do you think till it all goes pop!, this bubble that is?
> 
> im going to sell all my litecoins now I think & quit while im ahead?


Crackers isn't it - how are you meant to keep up with it ?

But that's the proliferation of IT. It shows there's a massive demand for alternative ways of doing business and more autonomy.

Where is all the fiat money going to go with this dilution of the field ?

First there were high estimates of Bitcoin gobbling up 10% of the worlds fiat, but so many blockchains could easily gobble up the entire world money supply and not even burp.

That might be a good thing - when it's absorbed as much fiat money as it can then maybe there will be no choice but to push on and use crypto as more of a mainstream system.

How's my reasoning here ?

(can't answer you on when it will pop or what to do)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Crackers isn't it - how are you meant to keep up with it ?
> 
> But that's the proliferation of IT. It shows there's a massive demand for alternative ways of doing business and more autonomy.
> 
> Where is all the fiat money going to go with this dilution of the field ?
> 
> First there were high estimates of Bitcoin gobbling up 10% of the worlds fiat, but so many blockchains could easily gobble up the entire world money supply and not even burp.
> 
> That might be a good thing - when it's absorbed as much fiat money as it can then maybe there will be no choice but to push on and use crypto as more of a mainstream system.
> 
> How's my reasoning here ?
> 
> (can't answer you on when it will pop or what to do)


I think that's the whole point of crypto's tbh?

destroy economys, attack the internet, destroy the markets?

its a placebo lol, we are all working for the nsa!









Im thinking of just ditching now while im £220 up & calling it a day?

pretty soon there either gonna like you say, move more into the mainstream as a currency?

or there gonna drop the hammer on it all? there is way to many of them now!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I think that's the whole point of crypto's tbh?
> 
> destroy economys, attack the internet, destroy the markets?
> 
> its a placebo lol, we are all working for the nsa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking of just ditching now while im £220 up & calling it a day?
> 
> pretty soon there either gonna like you say, move more into the mainstream as a currency?
> 
> or there gonna drop the hammer on it all? there is way to many of them now!


I wouldn't go telling the internet what you have or haven't got, personally.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I wouldn't go telling the internet what you have or haven't got, personally.


why? I don't care lol!

they can try steal from me? doesn't mean they will be successful!

as for anyone trying to rob me IRL, I dare them to try! my place is like fort knox & they wouldn't be walking away with anything but broken bones


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> why? I don't care lol!
> 
> they can try steal from me? doesn't mean they will be successful!
> 
> as for anyone trying to rob me IRL, I dare them to try! my place is like fort knox & they wouldn't be walking away with anything but broken bones


Fort Knox... is there any actual gold in Fort Knox or is it just a conspiracy theory that it's been emptied ?
God, I'm going to have to hunt down that episode of Battle of the Planets where the robots rob Fort Knox now.

*Ha*!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey guys, are these settings and hash rate okay for an MSI twin frozr gaming 280X? I wanted cgminer but I couldn't find a working download for it


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Fort Knox... is there any actual gold in Fort Knox or is it just a conspiracy theory that it's been emptied ?
> God, I'm going to have to hunt down that episode of Battle of the Planets where the robots rob Fort Knox now.
> 
> *Ha*!


oh god?

I don't think there is any gold in any vault anymore? they have hidden it all?

that's why you should refine all your scrap gold too? cause when all the currency's collapse GOLD will still have value!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> oh god?
> 
> I don't think there is any gold in any vault anymore? they have hidden it all?
> 
> that's why you should refine all your scrap gold too? cause when all the currency's collapse GOLD will still have value!


You'll be murdered for whatever can be scraped from the contacts on your graphics card.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You'll be murdered for whatever can be scraped from the contacts on your graphics card.


lol, i know right, and people with gold teeth will never smile again haha


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey guys, are these settings and hash rate okay for an MSI twin frozr gaming 280X? I wanted cgminer but I couldn't find a working download for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good, if those are stock clocks I'm sure you can hit the 700 mark.

Also, check your PMs


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> lol, i know right, and people with gold teeth will never smile again haha


Chloroform and pliers...


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey guys, are these settings and hash rate okay for an MSI twin frozr gaming 280X? I wanted cgminer but I couldn't find a working download for it


The main cgminer page that can be here works on occasion -- http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/

I think versions past 3.7.2 can't do scrypt mining (for Litecoins and other coins), so be aware of that.


----------



## utnorris

Anyone using Hashcows get paid out last night for BTC auto pay?


----------



## peezysc

So I tried to buy some bitcoin @ coinbase in the $700s. Fast forward to today and my transaction is cancelled because it is "high risk," and bitcoin is $900.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Ok guys i need help... So i bought 2 xfx 7850, 1 of them is DOA, the other one i can get it to mine but if i choose a preset for the 7850 on GUIminer like the (low hash) it only give me like 20khash, but i f i put the thread currency @ 8000 instead of 8192,l it works and i get 315-325 khash... now if i put its on (high hash) i doesn't even work, i get instant driver crash... plus the cooling on it sucks i could change out the thermal past but it there a way of removing the cooler on XFX product without voiding the warranty stickers on the 2 screws???

or should i replace the one that is somewhat working?

*also if keeping it i would flash the bios to one that as voltage control


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> Ok guys i need help... So i bought 2 xfx 7850, 1 of them is DOA, the other one i can get it to mine but if i choose a preset for the 7850 on GUIminer like the (low hash) it only give me like 20khash, but i f i put the thread currency @ 8000 instead of 8192,l it works and i get 315-325 khash... now if i put its on (high hash) i doesn't even work, i get instant driver crash... plus the cooling on it sucks i could change out the thermal past but it there a way of removing the cooler on XFX product without voiding the warranty stickers on the 2 screws???
> 
> or should i replace the one that is somewhat working?
> 
> *also if keeping it i would flash the bios to one that as voltage control


cgminer (which is behind GUIMiner-scrypt) is very sensitive to those settings. Taka look here, to compare and have an idea of what to expect: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison .

And changing thermal paste won't do any good, just void you waranty, unless it's VERY hot, why you could check with GPU-Z. But it does not lower your hashing power since it does not use powertune.

Happy tuning


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone using Hashcows get paid out last night for BTC auto pay?


I've actually haven't been paid out yet since I started using hashcows.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone using Hashcows get paid out last night for BTC auto pay?


Coinotron pay out, and they've been solid for a couple of years.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I've actually haven't been paid out yet since I started using hashcows.


You have to *manually* set the auto pay-out at Hashcows.

Go to your account settings, then coin settings, select BTC and tell it the amount you want for auto pay-out.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> With my Diamond 7970 I use those same settings but with clocks at 1024/1692 I get ~715 Khash


Good to know. Keeping these at or slightly below stock for now to not fry the cards from temperature lol


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Both are good for it.


What kind of hash rate can i expect with a 4930k (Hexa-core)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Ah, primecoin is XPM. Thank you, +REP
> 
> EDIT: I'm not seeing a primecoin client for windows anywhere, am I missing something?
> 
> EDIT 2: Finally found it, this should be interesting!


What client are you using and can you post a link please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> So I tried to buy some bitcoin @ coinbase in the $700s. Fast forward to today and my transaction is cancelled because it is "high risk," and bitcoin is $900.


It looks like my transaction has gone through just fine. They have deducted the money from my account and I am waiting for the BTC to be deposited. Did you do any extra verification steps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Coinotron pay out, and they've been solid for a couple of years.


I will have to check that out as Hashcow's rejects are stupid. I went to bed last night with less than 1% rejects and then wake up today and my rejects are at 7%. Yet my GPU's are still at the same temps (76c) and still pulling a combined 1.9mh. Does Cointron have this rejection problem as well?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> You have to *manually* set the auto pay-out at Hashcows.
> 
> Go to your account settings, then coin settings, select BTC and tell it the amount you want for auto pay-out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I've found my second block of SBC while using hashcows. What's going on?


I could of sworn on their website it says that auto payout is now setup by default.


----------



## Namwons

i have to say though, now that ive started mining, im more consciences of the light switches haha


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Good to know. Keeping these at or slightly below stock for now to not fry the cards from temperature lol


Undervolt. At those clocks I'm maxing at 67C with 1.01V. YMMV of course when it comes to overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i have to say though, now that ive started mining, im more consciences of the light switches haha


Yea that first electricity bill will be a shocker.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> It looks like my transaction has gone through just fine. They have deducted the money from my account and I am waiting for the BTC to be deposited. Did you do any extra verification steps?


I did everything except the credit card verification, and the only reason I didn't do it is because the only cc I have is an amex. They took the money from my bank account around Wednesday, and the email I received today said they would refund my money in 3-4 business days. Seems a little shady to me. My first transaction went through fine though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey guys, are these settings and hash rate okay for an MSI twin frozr gaming 280X? I wanted cgminer but I couldn't find a working download for it


You might try upping the gpu threads to: 2. My 280x wouldn't complete any shares with a high intensity for some reason, they like 13.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I've actually haven't been paid out yet since I started using hashcows.


When did you started using it? I wanted to leave it running overnight, but the fans decided to poop out on me.


----------



## Shurr

so ugh, apparently our power company doubled oiur power rate from .15 to .36 kw/h cuz we were using so much...that really ****s with our plans. Oh the joys of living in ****ty california


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> so ugh, apparently our power company doubled oiur power rate from .15 to .36 kw/h cuz we were using so much...that really ****s with our plans. Oh the joys of living in ****ty california


Damn that's F'd up!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> so ugh, apparently our power company doubled oiur power rate from .15 to .36 kw/h cuz we were using so much...that really ****s with our plans. Oh the joys of living in ****ty california


Lol wow that really stinks. I would call and raise hell and ask to see where in the contract it says they have the authority to raise rates without notification or even the option to raise.

Turns out my power in the winter time actually becomes cheaper the more I use lol...Alabama Power ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Damn that's F'd up!


During the summer months its going to be like .8 per kw/h when they double. ****ty ca cant handle the power demands, so they hike up prices in an effort to make people not use energy, youd think with all the money from those ridiculous rates they'd fix the problem. guess they just bank it all


----------



## legoman786

Got a buddy of mine that can't get his HD7790 to automatically raise the clocks of 1075 from 300. Overdrive states that it will go to 1075 when it is in "high performance mode," but running cgminer only brings the mem clocks from 150 to 1600. The core clock isn't touched at all. Other people had stated reinstalling drivers, so he'll attempt that tonight. In the meantime, any other ideas?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> snip


You can grab the primecoin wallet here, and if you are mining at ypool, you can use this to mine


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Got a buddy of mine that can't get his HD7790 to automatically raise the clocks of 1075 from 300. Overdrive states that it will go to 1075 when it is in "high performance mode," but running cgminer only brings the mem clocks from 150 to 1600. The core clock isn't touched at all. Other people had stated reinstalling drivers, so he'll attempt that tonight. In the meantime, any other ideas?


Has he tried disabling 2d clocks, what are the temps of the cards? Is he running multiple monitors?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I will have to check that out as Hashcow's rejects are stupid. I went to bed last night with less than 1% rejects and then wake up today and my rejects are at 7%. Yet my GPU's are still at the same temps (76c) and still pulling a combined 1.9mh. Does Cointron have this rejection problem as well?


I never noticed any problems. It'll only take a day to see for yourself. At 1.9Mh you'll get some worthwhile coin I think. I was on around 500Kh/s until last week and that was around 0.2 LTC per day, FTC was around 20 - difficulty may have gone up since then of course, I haven't checked much. I used an HD6850 and an HD7850, 6850 got around 140Kh/s, 7850 got around 360Kh/s - I didn't overclock them.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Has he tried disabling 2d clocks, what are the temps of the cards? Is he running multiple monitors?


We've scoured through CCC and couldn't find where to disable 2D clocks. Temps are well within comfortable ranges. Yes, he is running multiple monitors.

He's downloaded ASUS GPU Tweak, as I read that it can force the card to lock in 3D clocks, but we've yet to find that.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> We've scoured through CCC and couldn't find where to disable 2D clocks. Temps are well within comfortable ranges. Yes, he is running multiple monitors.


Have him try unplugging one of the monitors and see if that fixes it just for the sake of elimination, but first, if he is running MSI Afterburner have him go to the settings and choose unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support. That should definitely fix it. Did you say he was running crossfire? If so he should disable ULPS in the MSI Afterburner settings also and restart the computer.

He did restart after he installed the drivers, right?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> You can grab the primecoin wallet here, and if you are mining at ypool, you can use this to mine


Dang that miner wont work in Windows XP (work computer) was hoping I could mine primecoins on this computer when I'm not here lol. It has an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4400 @ 2.3GHz. Probably won't mine worth a damn but its free mining so anything is better than nothing right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I never noticed any problems. It'll only take a day to see for yourself. At 1.9Mh you'll get some worthwhile coin I think. I was on around 500Kh/s until last week and that was around 0.2 LTC per day, FTC was around 20 - difficulty may have gone up since then of course, I haven't checked much. I used an HD6850 and an HD7850, 6850 got around 140Kh/s, 7850 got around 360Kh/s - I didn't overclock them.


Ok cool I will have to setup them up tonight. I really need to plug in my third 290x. That would bring me up to around 2.8-2.9Mh. Right now with two cards i get about 30 FTC using D2 pools and mining for about 16hours.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Have him try unplugging one of the monitors and see if that fixes it just for the sake of elimination, but first, if he is running MSI Afterburner have him go to the settings and choose unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support. That should definitely fix it. Did you say he was running crossfire? If so he should disable ULPS in the MSI Afterburner settings also and restart the computer.
> 
> He did restart after he installed the drivers, right?


I will have him unplug all but one monitor tonight. We're remoting into his home computer from work (off corporate network, of course.







).

I'll see if I can coerce him into getting MSI Afterburner (I know I had a helluva time getting it to work on my own).

No crossfire.

He is currently reinstalling the drivers as I type this.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Dang that miner wont work in Windows XP (work computer) was hoping I could mine primecoins on this computer when I'm not here lol. It has an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4400 @ 2.3GHz. Probably won't mine worth a damn but its free mining so anything is better than nothing right?
> Ok cool I will have to setup them up tonight. I really need to plug in my third 290x. That would bring me up to around 2.8-2.9Mh. Right now with two cards i get about 30 FTC using D2 pools and mining for about 16hours.


Just mine securecoin with the QRK miner. I setup a lot of the computers at my school to mine them









I even made a .vbs file to launch it in invisible mode so no one can see that there is a program running unless they go into the processes in the task manager.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I will have him unplug all but one monitor tonight. We're remoting into his home computer from work (off corporate network, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I'll see if I can coerce him into getting MSI Afterburner (I know I had a helluva time getting it to work on my own).
> 
> No crossfire.
> 
> He is currently reinstalling the drivers as I type this.


Alright well it sounds to me that he is stuck in 2d mode and setting unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support in afterburner will definitely fix that!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just mine securecoin with the QRK miner. I setup a lot of the computers at my school to mine them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a .vbs file to launch it in invisible mode so no one can see that there is a program running unless they go into the processes in the task manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright well it sounds to me that he is stuck in 2d mode and setting unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support in afterburner will definitely fix that!


There are ~2500+ computers (I did a networked inventory just a few weeks ago) on site. I wish I could run them all doing PTS. T_T

I am red taped out of creating custom VBS, let alone running anything in the background. Hooray for working with a worldwide financial institution.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Dang that miner wont work in Windows XP (work computer) was hoping I could mine primecoins on this computer when I'm not here lol. It has an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4400 @ 2.3GHz. Probably won't mine worth a damn but its free mining so anything is better than nothing right?


Well crap, there's another miner I know of, jhPrimeminer v4.0 by rdebourbon, but dropbox is blocking public traffic to the author's upload







and I can't find it anywhere else. If I find it I'll link you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i have to say though, now that ive started mining, im more consciences of the light switches haha


haha no kidding, it's pretty dark around here lately, my 7950 pulls 120w while mining + all my other components + PSU (in)efficiency, so a few lights off will take some of the impact down


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just mine securecoin with the QRK miner. I setup a lot of the computers at my school to mine them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a .vbs file to launch it in invisible mode so no one can see that there is a program running unless they go into the processes in the task manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright well it sounds to me that he is stuck in 2d mode and setting unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support in afterburner will definitely fix that!


Can you link me to a 32bit download. I keep finding 64bit specific downloads. Also is there a way to do an auto start every time a computer starts?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can you link me to a 32bit download. I keep finding 64bit specific downloads. Also is there a way to do an auto start every time a computer starts?


This should do ya









http://rghost.net/50408979

Also, make a shortcut that points to the START.bat, and drag it into the startup folder in the start menu


----------



## RavageTheEarth

When using a .vbs to run in invisible mode you are going to want to drag a shortcut of the .vbs file into the startup folder instead of the .bat file.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Alright well it sounds to me that he is stuck in 2d mode and setting unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support in afterburner will definitely fix that!


He upped the power in OverDrive to +3% and that fixed it.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> He upped the power in OverDrive to +3% and that fixed it.


lulz he should have the power to 20% anyways to get the most out of his card


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> lulz he should have the power to 20% anyways to get the most out of his card


Well, remember his card was stuck at 300mhz core clock. Upping the power to +3 fixed it so that it would fix the core clock to 1075. That allowed him to go from 30 khash/s to 165 khash/s with I 12. Anything higher and he gets HW errors. :\ One step at a time. One step.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Well, remember his card was stuck at 300mhz core clock. Upping the power to +3 fixed it so that it would fix the core clock to 1075. That allowed him to go from 30 khash/s to 165 khash/s with I 12. Anything higher and he gets HW errors. :\ One step at a time. One step.


What GPU usage is he getting? I have the power control set to 30% (mod) on all my 7950s to get the most khash out of them. Then again, every card is different. Glad he got it sorted out


----------



## Faster_is_better

Would you guys trust pulling 1200w+ from this protector? It's rated for 15 amps, has 14 gauge wire. Belkin BE112234


----------



## meckert15834

Anyone have a setup guide for feathercoins on a Sapphire Radeon HD 6970. Hunted around but can't really find amything

I pick 4 of them up cheap when everything was sold out ($170)


----------



## Namwons

as a new miner, is it safe to assume that LiteCoin is the standard in scrypt mining and is a safe coin to mine? i dont really know how safe or profitable it is to mine all these other alt/lesser coins, as they could collapse the easiest? i also see multi-coin pools?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Undervolt. At those clocks I'm maxing at 67C with 1.01V. YMMV of course when it comes to overclocking.


At 1k? On air or water? I've only dropped down to 1.1v but not sure how far down I can go without causing stability issues. Even at 1.1, if I open up too much stuff, I'll get driver crashes. Doesn't happen if I stop a task first though


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> woo! That's amazing. Now at 605 and 620 using 666 watts from the wall


Nice, yeah ivan recommended me that, I'm glad it's working for you too. My Diamond has crept up to 595 kh/s, and the XFX has lessened to 612 kh/s. I'm ok with my 1.2 mh/s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> With my Diamond 7970 I use those same settings but with clocks at 1024/1692 I get ~715 Khash


Nice, which Diamond?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Would you guys trust pulling 1200w+ from this protector? It's rated for 15 amps, has 14 gauge wire. Belkin BE112234


I've never had any issues with any Belkin products doing their rated power. Worst case scenario is that it trips or burns it's internal breaker, neither of which, generally speaking, will damage anything connected to them. Breakers don't dead short themselves very often at all when they fail, without pulling at least 400-500% of their rated power, which will melt the contactors to slag. With that said, I'd rather see 12 ga. wiring with a 15 A rating, even though 14 ga. will easily handle it.

So, I think I finally found where my R7950 TF3 stops scaling with voltage, core, memory...


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Would you guys trust pulling 1200w+ from this protector? It's rated for 15 amps, has 14 gauge wire. Belkin BE112234


This Yahoo Answer's reply was quite informative to me on that subject.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Anyone have a setup guide for feathercoins on a Sapphire Radeon HD 6970. Hunted around but can't really find amything
> 
> I pick 4 of them up cheap when everything was sold out ($170)


Any guide for LTC should work just the same for FTC (or any Scrypt based coin). The only thing different will be using FTC pools to mine, so the information to setup mining will be in the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> as a new miner, is it safe to assume that LiteCoin is the standard in scrypt mining and is a safe coin to mine? i dont really know how safe or profitable it is to mine all these other alt/lesser coins, as they could collapse the easiest? i also see multi-coin pools?


That's about right. Some of the other alt coins besides LTC are gaining ground, but then there are some that are really just unknown as to whether they will ever take off or not. The whole cryptocurrency "experiment" is still not 100% tried and true, but for the moment there is money to be made through many different coins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Would you guys trust pulling 1200w+ from this protector? It's rated for 15 amps, has 14 gauge wire. Belkin BE112234
> 
> 
> 
> This Yahoo Answer's reply was quite informative to me on that subject.
Click to expand...

Well most of that info is common sense, but still useful. I was looking up wire sizes and recommended current draw, 14 awg is only good for 5.9 amps of current (conservative figure based on this chart). 5.9 amps is only 708w through the wire. But you wouldn't think they could sell it rated at 15 amp max load if it couldn't hold up to it.

I have roughly 900w current going through that Belkin strip right now, the strip's power cable is warm. Not a dangerous warm, but it is putting off heat, so you can tell it has some load to it. I'm not sure how hot it would get with much more load.


----------



## ivanlabrie

New guys, please check out the OP has lotsa info we compiled and that I particularly selected. It's also ordered by importance/usefulness levels according to me lol
Make sure to check it out and if you need to ask, ask away, but do read it.

EDIT: guys, I'd reccomend you head to this page for useful insights regarding btc/usd trading. Learnt a lot there: https://www.tradingview.com/


----------



## ccRicers

Because I'm mostly just going to buyi more BTC and holding for the long term, I consider every dip in price to be a bear trap


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's about right. Some of the other alt coins besides LTC are gaining ground, but then there are some that are really just unknown as to whether they will ever take off or not. The whole cryptocurrency "experiment" is still not 100% tried and true, but for the moment there is money to be made through many different coins.
> .


so then...hypothetically, someone could create a coin, go tell you to go dig over in the dirt over there while theyre digging for gold and silver over here?...or could this never happen?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well most of that info is common sense, but still useful. I was looking up wire sizes and recommended current draw, 14 awg is only good for 5.9 amps of current (conservative figure based on this chart). 5.9 amps is only 708w through the wire. But you wouldn't think they could sell it rated at 15 amp max load if it couldn't hold up to it.
> 
> I have roughly 900w current going through that Belkin strip right now, the strip's power cable is warm. Not a dangerous warm, but it is putting off heat, so you can tell it has some load to it. I'm not sure how hot it would get with much more load.


When they're referring to transmission specs, the reference is to wiring to the socket from the breaker panel. Local building code minimum is a 14 ga. (or 14/3 to be more exact) over a 200' run length, which is the average for most municipalities building code. The shorter the length of cable, the greater the amperage it can withstand at the same voltage/gauge. 12 ga. is overkill, for a such short length, but for wiring a building, you would prefer to be above minimum code, & err on the side of caution.

If you want to be absolutely sure, simply contact your local city/county building code authority.

Incidentally, if you ever get to the point where you're pulling 15a @ 110vac, you really should upgrade to a 20a socket to be on the safe side.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> When they're referring to transmission specs, the reference is to wiring to the socket from the breaker panel. Local building code minimum is a 14 ga. (or 14/3 to be more exact) over a 200' run length, which is the average for most municipalities building code. The shorter the length of cable, the greater the amperage it can withstand at the same voltage/gauge. 12 ga. is overkill, for a such short length, but for wiring a building, you would prefer to be above minimum code, & err on the side of caution.
> 
> If you want to be absolutely sure, simply contact your local city/county building code authority.
> 
> Incidentally, if you ever get to the point where you're pulling 15a @ 110vac, you really should upgrade to a 20a socket to be on the safe side.


My entire 1300 sqft apartment is wired with 20A breakers.







No clue on the wiring, though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well most of that info is common sense, but still useful. I was looking up wire sizes and recommended current draw, 14 awg is only good for 5.9 amps of current (conservative figure based on this chart). 5.9 amps is only 708w through the wire. But you wouldn't think they could sell it rated at 15 amp max load if it couldn't hold up to it.
> 
> I have roughly 900w current going through that Belkin strip right now, the strip's power cable is warm. Not a dangerous warm, but it is putting off heat, so you can tell it has some load to it. I'm not sure how hot it would get with much more load.
> 
> 
> 
> When they're referring to transmission specs, the reference is to wiring to the socket from the breaker panel. Local building code minimum is a 14 ga. (or 14/3 to be more exact) over a 200' run length, which is the average for most municipalities building code. The shorter the length of cable, the greater the amperage it can withstand at the same voltage/gauge. 12 ga. is overkill, for a such short length, but for wiring a building, you would prefer to be above minimum code, & err on the side of caution.
> 
> If you want to be absolutely sure, simply contact your local city/county building code authority.
Click to expand...

So if I extrapolate what you've said a bit. A 10 ft run of 14 gauge, such as on this power strip, would be more than capable to carry a 15 amp load, since that same cable is actually capable of 15 amp load at a span of 200ft?

I have only 2 outlets in this office room, I think the one is free and clear 100% available to me, the other one may be shared with the next office over. Breaker box is right outside my office door, so the cable runs from that box should be in the 30ft range unless they did some really strange routing. Also one of the receptacles says 15 amp rating, so I would guess that's what it is. The maintenance guy for the building didn't know when I asked him before, he just suggested they were standard 15 amp.

I need to run some type of extension or power strip from the receptacle on one wall, across to where all my pc's are, so I was just trying to determine what I needed to buy to accomplish that. Currently I have everything but a microwave and fridge pulling from 1 side. To accommodate my mining gear, I will have to balance the load between these 2 and hope they are separate circuits...


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> My entire 1300 sqft apartment is wired with 20A breakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No clue on the wiring, though.


Then it should be using at least 12 gauge wiring, or it isn't up to spec. If I recall correctly, 14g is fine for a 15 amp line, and 12g is rated for the 20 amp lines. My small house that I'm renting has only two lines, both 15 amps.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Then it should be using at least 12 gauge wiring, or it isn't up to spec. If I recall correctly, 14g is fine for a 15 amp line, and 12g is rated for the 20 amp lines. My small house that I'm renting has only two lines, both 15 amps.


Just looked it up, 14 (copper) and 12 (copper clad-aluminum) gauge wires are to be used for 0-2000 volt applications.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> At 1k? On air or water? I've only dropped down to 1.1v but not sure how far down I can go without causing stability issues. Even at 1.1, if I open up too much stuff, I'll get driver crashes. Doesn't happen if I stop a task first though


On air. GPU-z reading is actually 0.998V so I think I have a really good chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Nice, which Diamond?


The good ole' fashioned reference design.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> My entire 1300 sqft apartment is wired with 20A breakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No clue on the wiring, though.


Most of the important high load sockets in my home are too. But, I buy my homes stripped to the bones, & rewire everything to suit my needs. Mostly, so I can make sure everything's done to my satisfaction, & I'm not getting ripped off by a fresh pretty skin covering up rotted decay or substandard construction. I didn't bother with the sockets like, by the beds for instance, places where there's only likely to be a lamp & docking clock radio.







You'll likely find 12/3 connecting everything in the walls w/ 20a.









Getting into mining though, I'm starting to wish I'd dropped a 220v 50a leg into one of the spare bedrooms... Lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So if I extrapolate what you've said a bit. A 10 ft run of 14 gauge, such as on this power strip, would be more than capable to carry a 15 amp load, since that same cable is actually capable of 15 amp load at a span of 200ft?
> 
> I have only 2 outlets in this office room, I think the one is free and clear 100% available to me, the other one may be shared with the next office over. Breaker box is right outside my office door, so the cable runs from that box should be in the 30ft range unless they did some really strange routing. Also one of the receptacles says 15 amp rating, so I would guess that's what it is. The maintenance guy for the building didn't know when I asked him before, he just suggested they were standard 15 amp.
> 
> I need to run some type of extension or power strip from the receptacle on one wall, across to where all my pc's are, so I was just trying to determine what I needed to buy to accomplish that. Currently I have everything but a microwave and fridge pulling from 1 side. To accommodate my mining gear, I will have to balance the load between these 2 and hope they are separate circuits...


Your extrapolations are correct, if more than a bit on the cautious side. But, so is minimum building code, for an inherent margin of error being accounted for.









As for the plans: Likely, the sockets in that room are not on separate circuits. That's pretty rare in modern construction (bean counters + profit margins= minimum code. Only unless you pay extra. With commercial rental properties, that's even less likely unless they were designed for industrial applications). Often times, you'll see a daisy chained set of sockets off of the same circuit leg unless you designated it in the plans to be on separate legs yourself, unfortunately. Like I said earlier though, the wiring on the Belkin is more than capable of holding up it's end of the bargain safely. That, you don't have to worry about.









Whether the contractor that built the building, or the inspector that passed the building was shady, is an entirely different matter. Most unfortunate, is that both of those occurrences are becoming ever more prevalent in the construction market over the past 30 years. I wish I could be more positive on that note, but of what I've personally run across over a span of more than a "few buildings", that's just not realistic of me to do.

On the up side, it's not exactly difficult to drop a second leg yourself & upgrade the breaker itself with the breaker box so close to your office, if you find your setup tripping breakers.

No love for my mad oc'ing TF3 results...


----------



## cam51037

My Swiftech H320 came in today. If all goes well it should be installed in the next 24 hours and mining Datacoins, Primecoins or Protoshares. Quite a variety to choose from.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> On air. GPU-z reading is actually 0.998V so I think I have a really good chip.
> The good ole' fashioned reference design.


Nice, I'll do some testing this weekend. The .025 drop already shaved 50 watts and 8-10c total. Dropping further to 1.050v or further would be great


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the important high load sockets in my home are too. But, I buy my homes stripped to the bones, & rewire everything to suit my needs. Mostly, so I can make sure everything's done to my satisfaction, & I'm not getting ripped off by a fresh pretty skin covering up rotted decay or substandard construction. I didn't bother with the sockets like, by the beds for instance, places where there's only likely to be a lamp & docking clock radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll likely find 12/3 connecting everything in the walls w/ 20a.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into mining though, I'm starting to wish I'd dropped a 220v 50a leg into one of the spare bedrooms... Lol!
> Your extrapolations are correct, if more than a bit on the cautious side. But, so is minimum building code, for an inherent margin of error being accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the plans: Likely, the sockets in that room are not on separate circuits. That's pretty rare in modern construction (bean counters + profit margins= minimum code. Only unless you pay extra. With commercial rental properties, that's even less likely unless they were designed for industrial applications). Often times, you'll see a daisy chained set of sockets off of the same circuit leg unless you designated it in the plans to be on separate legs yourself, unfortunately. Like I said earlier though, the wiring on the Belkin is more than capable of holding up it's end of the bargain safely. That, you don't have to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether the contractor that built the building, or the inspector that passed the building was shady, is an entirely different matter. Most unfortunate, is that both of those occurrences are becoming ever more prevalent in the construction market over the past 30 years. I wish I could be more positive on that note, but of what I've personally run across over a span of more than a "few buildings", that's just not realistic of me to do.
> 
> On the up side, it's not exactly difficult to drop a second leg yourself & upgrade the breaker itself with the breaker box so close to your office, if you find your setup tripping breakers.
> 
> 
> No love for my mad oc'ing TF3 results...


Those are by far the best 7950 results I've seen lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Nice, I'll do some testing this weekend. The .025 drop already shaved 50 watts and 8-10c total. Dropping further to 1.050v or further would be great


Nice, 0.925v is the way to go with 7970/280X.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just mine securecoin with the QRK miner. I setup a lot of the computers at my school to mine them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a .vbs file to launch it in invisible mode so no one can see that there is a program running unless they go into the processes in the task manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright well it sounds to me that he is stuck in 2d mode and setting unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support in afterburner will definitely fix that!


How do you make a vbs file to mine? I really want to mine of some 3rd gen i3s lol. There's like 30 of them


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Just looked it up, 14 (copper) and 12 (copper clad-aluminum) gauge wires are to be used for 0-2000 volt applications.


Yup, that's about typical. I wouldn't touch CCA though, that stuff is garbage. It eats up a decent amount of current through the increased electrical resistance, making whatever you wire with it a little less energy efficient. Hence the larger gauge requirements when using it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those are by far the best 7950 results I've seen lol










Yeah, it's pretty crazy for a 7950, no doubt.







I was soooooo hoping I'd get it to 2Ghz on the memory. So close, and yet so far away... :/ It's stable at 1980 mem, but I started losing kh/s. She's running at 1325 core now, & I know it drops off a bit at 1335 Mhz, but I'll have to keep a close eye on it to see what the averages look like vs. 1320. I'm almost tempted to take it offline for a moment to run some benchmarks, lol!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> The good ole' fashioned reference design.


this? how do you get the memory clock so high?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> this? how do you get the memory clock so high?


Lower the core clock and bump the memory clock.


----------



## Truedeal

Quarkcoins...Worth?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Yup, that's about typical. I wouldn't touch CCA though, that stuff is garbage. It eats up a decent amount of current through the increased electrical resistance, making whatever you wire with it a little less energy efficient. Hence the larger gauge requirements when using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty crazy for a 7950, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooooo hoping I'd get it to 2Ghz on the memory. So close, and yet so far away... :/ It's stable at 1980 mem, but I started losing kh/s. She's running at 1325 core now, & I know it drops off a bit at 1335 Mhz, but I'll have to keep a close eye on it to see what the averages look like vs. 1320. I'm almost tempted to take it offline for a moment to run some benchmarks, lol!


you should definitely do some hwbot stuffs with it. It's got hardware point written all over it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Quarkcoins...Worth?


Not for mining...for trading maybe. Like any alt coin.


----------



## jdc122

Anyone mining sexcoins? serious profit for me right now, 1mhash nets me about 360 per day, that 0.8-0.9ltc at current exchange rates.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How to survive Canadian Winter 101:

Use a 6970 to warm your hands.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> Anyone mining sexcoins? serious profit for me right now, 1mhash nets me about 360 per day, that 0.8-0.9ltc at current exchange rates.


Can you send me a link? I searched it up and porn everywhere.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Can you send me a link? I searched it up and porn everywhere.


http://www.sexcoin.info/

http://cpool.pro/index.php?page=dashboard

only working pool i can find, works well enough and no fees this week, 1% the rest of the time


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How to survive Canadian Winter 101:
> 
> Use a 6970 to warm your hands.


At -17 right now, I don't even need to turn the heat on, and the top fan of my main computer is heating my feet lol


----------



## selk22

Where does one trade Sexcoin for LTC?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Your extrapolations are correct, if more than a bit on the cautious side. But, so is minimum building code, for an inherent margin of error being accounted for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the plans: Likely, the sockets in that room are not on separate circuits. That's pretty rare in modern construction (bean counters + profit margins= minimum code. Only unless you pay extra. With commercial rental properties, that's even less likely unless they were designed for industrial applications). Often times, you'll see a daisy chained set of sockets off of the same circuit leg unless you designated it in the plans to be on separate legs yourself, unfortunately. Like I said earlier though, the wiring on the Belkin is more than capable of holding up it's end of the bargain safely. That, you don't have to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether the contractor that built the building, or the inspector that passed the building was shady, is an entirely different matter. Most unfortunate, is that both of those occurrences are becoming ever more prevalent in the construction market over the past 30 years. I wish I could be more positive on that note, but of what I've personally run across over a span of more than a "few buildings", that's just not realistic of me to do.
> 
> On the up side, it's not exactly difficult to drop a second leg yourself & upgrade the breaker itself with the breaker box so close to your office, if you find your setup tripping breakers.
> 
> No love for my mad oc'ing TF3 results...


Actually the previous tenant had his own power brought into the room, big hole in the wall where he had his own breaker panel lol. He was running servers in here. The building is a multi story post office, built in like the 50's.. so really who knows what the wiring job is like or if they updated it since. Also I checked the breaker panel, it seems my room and the next room over share power, that room is empty though. So I may just be on a single 15A circuit sadly. Maybe I can convince the neighboring office to send me an extension cord through this side door









Thanks for the info anyway, I guess if I'm on a sincle circuit I don't even really need to bother moving devices around... we'll see I guess.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Where does one trade Sexcoin for LTC?


cryptsy does it


----------



## chronicfx

I built a dedicated miner with two 7970 in the basement but i would like to take the monitor upstairs to play gta v on the ps3. If i take the monitor off the computer will it continue to mine at the same has rate without a monitor? I can see the hash rate on the website from my iphone but it is never too accurate.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I built a dedicated miner with two 7970 in the basement but i would like to take the monitor upstairs to play gta v on the ps3. If i take the monitor off the computer will it continue to mine at the same has rate without a monitor? I can see the hash rate on the website from my iphone but it is never too accurate.


You've never done a headless set up before?!?! What's *wrong* wit' you?!









Yeah, it'll be fine. In fact, the hash rate may go higher.

Also, if I try to use *any* version of cgminer older than 3.7.2, it crashes almost immediately. Any ideas?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I built a dedicated miner with two 7970 in the basement but i would like to take the monitor upstairs to play gta v on the ps3. If i take the monitor off the computer will it continue to mine at the same has rate without a monitor? I can see the hash rate on the website from my iphone but it is never too accurate.


if it still mines it should work exactly the same. however if it doesnt you can either buy a dummy plug or make your own. this fools the gpu into thinking its connected.

see here on how to make one;

http://www.overclock.net/t/384733/the-30-second-dummy-plug


----------



## Shurr

I keep seeing photos of mining setups of people with like 30,50,+gpus and stuff all lined up and in the same area, How can anyones home support that much? Let alone in one room? We are running into two problems, Powering all the machines, and our powerbill( screw ca power prices!)


----------



## chronicfx

Thanks guys!


----------



## Koogiking

I just swapped out my 7950 for my old 5770(I'm selling the 7950). But now GUIMiner keeps crashing. Even with settings set to 5770. Does anybody know how I can fix this?


----------



## Faint

I found a home for my 6870. I now have 3 CPUs in my disposal to mine primecoin with. Might have have to use another method to mine primecoins on my dad's PC (he has a x32 OS).


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Where does one trade Sexcoin for LTC?


In back alleys, inside cars, really anywhere you can get a few minutes alone. Oh wait sexCOIN. I'm thinking of something else. Never mind.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> Anyone mining sexcoins? serious profit for me right now, 1mhash nets me about 360 per day, that 0.8-0.9ltc at current exchange rates.


Thank you for the tip! I started mining Digitalcoin to exchange for LTC since it would be more profitable than just mining LTC, but Sexcoin beats it out!

+REP!









Also, I'm really stoked now because after reading some earlier posts in this thread, I now know that you can mine on an obscenely lower voltage than is required to game. I need somewhere around 1.1xx volts to game stable @ 1000mhz, and right now I'm mining @ 1050mhz with 1.050v. Crazy stuff, I also finally worked out better cgminer settings and I'm hashing at 615 KH / s, at 67c, with 105w going to the GPU. (It was 130w / 74c before I lowered my voltage)

You guys rock!

Happy mining everyone!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Thank you for the tip! I started mining Digitalcoin to exchange for LTC since it would be more profitable than just mining LTC, but Sexcoin beats it out!
> 
> +REP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm really stoked now because after reading some earlier posts in this thread, I now know that you can mine on an obscenely lower voltage than is required to game. I need somewhere around 1.1xx volts to game stable @ 1000mhz, and right now I'm mining @ 1050mhz with 1.050v. Crazy stuff, I also finally worked out better cgminer settings and I'm hashing at 615 KH / s, at 67c, with 105w going to the GPU. (It was 130w / 74c before I lowered my voltage)
> 
> You guys rock!
> 
> Happy mining everyone!


Wow that's some big profit. I seriously joined a pool and I am the only one mining in it now LOL


----------



## Deadboy90

Would it be profitable to solo mine sexcoin at 800 kh/s?


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Would it be profitable to solo mine sexcoin at 800 kh/s?


I too am interested in this (but at 1.45MH/s







)!


----------



## Deadboy90

How would I even get this set up? Im on lavapit right now but they done have any kind of "How to" like Give-me-coins has.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> How would I even get this set up? Im on lavapit right now but they done have any kind of "How to" like Give-me-coins has.


LTC and Sexcoin are both scrypt, so what ever mining configuration you were using on GMC, use for Sexcoin. Just change the pool URL and your worker(s) and you should be good


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> LTC and Sexcoin are both scrypt, so what ever mining configuration you were using on GMC, use for Sexcoin. Just change the pool URL and your worker(s) and you should be good


Do you know how I would set up solo mining for sexcoins? With guiscrypt if at all possible. I avoid cgminer like the plauge.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Do you know how I would set up solo mining for sexcoins? With guiscrypt if at all possible. I avoid cgminer like the plauge.


I'm not sure how you would mine solo with it, but you can solo mine right from the sexcoin wallet if you want to give it a shot.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Would anyone be available to message me on Skype to help set up my Linux with multiple graphics cards? I followed the tutorial and have 3 cards listed in CGMiner but card 0 is off and the others are mining at what seems 1/2 power

Skype Handle: BlkdOutGsxr


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow that's some big profit. I seriously joined a pool and I am the only one mining in it now LOL


So what URL are you using for sexcoin mining on the quebec site? Im using "sexcoin.quebec-pool.com" but its failing to connect.


----------



## Deadboy90

Oh thank you sweet baby Jesus i got it to work!!!


----------



## Joannou1

So, I need some advice here...

I finally got my TigerDirect order.

Though they messed up, and sent me 7970's instead of 7950's








Not complaining.

I had originally ordered the XFX DD ones because they were the only ones in stock for a long time.
And yes, I know everyone says stay away from XFX... Like I said, only cards in stock at the time for a descent price.

So, here's my rather shabby setup...

2x XFX 7970's DD's
1x Powercolor 7950

I get around 1.5 Mh/s with all of them working.

Though I am having some SEVERE issues with heat.

All of them are in the 90's.
Even with really good airflow.

I am thinking about doing a milk-crate setup with the PCIe extenders and all, just thought I could get away with them being in my case.

Here's what it currently looks like, the XFX card that is mashed up against the Powercolor gets the hottest for obvious reasons.


(Xfire is disabled in CCC, was used to do some initial testing)

Clocks are (Left to right, XFX XFX PowerColor):

GPU: 925,925,850
MEM: 1375,1375,1250
VDC: 1.174,1.174,1.125
FANS: 100%

7970's get ~500Kh, 550 from room temp.
7950 stable at 500Kh.

Not sure what I should do to maintain hashrate, but lower temps to a safe level...
Don't want my cards melting or self destructing after I just got them.

If I have to, I'll do the milkcrate setup, just having to wait another week to get the supplies will be a bummer.

EDIT: Case door open, and window open... 0*F air is blowing directly into the computer...
Top to bottom temps: 72C, 96C, 77C

Also, I think all my cards are voltage locked, and don't want to risk bricking the card or voiding the warranty :/


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Nice! You got 7970s instead of 7950s?? SCORE!!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> So, I need some advice here...
> 
> I finally got my TigerDirect order.
> 
> Though they messed up, and sent me 7970's instead of 7950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not complaining.
> 
> I had originally ordered the XFX DD ones because they were the only ones in stock for a long time.
> And yes, I know everyone says stay away from XFX... Like I said, only cards in stock at the time for a descent price.
> 
> So, here's my rather shabby setup...
> 
> 2x XFX 7970's DD's
> 1x Powercolor 7950
> 
> I get around 1.5 Mh/s with all of them working.
> 
> Though I am having some SEVERE issues with heat.
> 
> All of them are in the 90's.
> Even with really good airflow.
> 
> I am thinking about doing a milk-crate setup with the PCIe extenders and all, just thought I could get away with them being in my case.
> 
> Here's what it currently looks like, the XFX card that is mashed up against the Powercolor gets the hottest for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> (Xfire is disabled in CCC, was used to do some initial testing)
> 
> Clocks are (Left to right, XFX XFX PowerColor):
> 
> GPU: 925,925,850
> MEM: 1375,1375,1250
> VDC: 1.174,1.174,1.125
> FANS: 100%
> 
> 7970's get ~500Kh, 550 from room temp.
> 7950 stable at 500Kh.
> 
> Not sure what I should do to maintain hashrate, but lower temps to a safe level...
> Don't want my cards melting or self destructing after I just got them.
> 
> If I have to, I'll do the milkcrate setup, just having to wait another week to get the supplies will be a bummer.
> 
> EDIT: Case door open, and window open... 0*F air is blowing directly into the computer...
> Top to bottom temps: 72C, 96C, 77C
> 
> Also, I think all my cards are voltage locked, and don't want to risk bricking the card or voiding the warranty :/


I have the exact same 7950, it isn't voltage locked and if you've got really good case airflow that shroud needs to come off.

Check my thread here, it sheds some light on how much of a heat prison the reference shroud is.

If you have a side panel fan mount, a 120mm / 140mm fan will drop temperatures substantially


----------



## CravinR1

So 1 MHS is getting sexcoins equivalent to .9 ltc and my 3+ MHS is only getting 1 ltc mining directly... Does btc-e trade sexcoins?

My 7950 is getting 500 khs running at 825/1250 at 82 cel. Could be better but can't change volts from 1.250


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> So, I need some advice here...
> 
> I finally got my TigerDirect order.
> 
> Though they messed up, and sent me 7970's instead of 7950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not complaining.
> 
> I had originally ordered the XFX DD ones because they were the only ones in stock for a long time.
> And yes, I know everyone says stay away from XFX... Like I said, only cards in stock at the time for a descent price.
> 
> So, here's my rather shabby setup...
> 
> 2x XFX 7970's DD's
> 1x Powercolor 7950
> 
> I get around 1.5 Mh/s with all of them working.
> 
> Though I am having some SEVERE issues with heat.
> 
> All of them are in the 90's.
> Even with really good airflow.
> 
> I am thinking about doing a milk-crate setup with the PCIe extenders and all, just thought I could get away with them being in my case.
> 
> Here's what it currently looks like, the XFX card that is mashed up against the Powercolor gets the hottest for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> (Xfire is disabled in CCC, was used to do some initial testing)
> 
> Clocks are (Left to right, XFX XFX PowerColor):
> 
> GPU: 925,925,850
> MEM: 1375,1375,1250
> VDC: 1.174,1.174,1.125
> FANS: 100%
> 
> 7970's get ~500Kh, 550 from room temp.
> 7950 stable at 500Kh.
> 
> Not sure what I should do to maintain hashrate, but lower temps to a safe level...
> Don't want my cards melting or self destructing after I just got them.
> 
> If I have to, I'll do the milkcrate setup, just having to wait another week to get the supplies will be a bummer.
> 
> EDIT: Case door open, and window open... 0*F air is blowing directly into the computer...
> Top to bottom temps: 72C, 96C, 77C
> 
> Also, I think all my cards are voltage locked, and don't want to risk bricking the card or voiding the warranty :/


I have an XFX 7950 DD mining right now. My usual settings are 1000 or 1050 for clock, 1400 for memory and hashing at 18 intensity gets me around 550 Kh/s.

The right fan in my card stopped working but it can still remain cool enough with the other one on to mine all day and stays anywhere from 75C to 80C.

Yeah the fans on these suck. Get them on a milkcrate ASAP.

I have the Prodigy ITX case so the card is oriented vertically and almost hovering above allowing enough room for hot air push out the bottom, and top. Putting them in a milkcrate would ventilate them almost the same way.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So 1 MHS is getting sexcoins equivalent to .9 ltc and my 3+ MHS is only getting 1 ltc mining directly... Does btc-e trade sexcoins?


Not sure, but Cryptsy does!


----------



## CravinR1

My issue isn't khs can go over 660 with my 7950 but have to under clock to keep temps down due to 1.250 locked bios.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I have been getting some mixed answers reading around. Are dummy Plugs required? I am having trouble with getting my 3 cards to mine and someone told me I do not need them. Linux shows the cards, but when I go to CGminer only one of my cards spins up, and it splits the hashrate between two cards (though i know they are not mining because there is 0 temperature increase) Hoping to get this running tonight if possible.


----------



## CravinR1

I don't use dummies


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> My issue isn't khs can go over 660 with my 7950 but have to under clock to keep temps down due to 1.250 locked bios.


You should dump the bios and edit the stock voltages and clocks with this tool.

Flash that puppy back, and your heat problems will be gone, plus lower power consumption is always nice


----------



## ccRicers

I am mining with one graphics card on my main computer and I've been trying to find out if it is possible to use the Intel integrated graphics for your monitor.

So I first tried this by disabling my AMD display adapter in Device Manager and then enable the Intel HD 4000. I turn off my computer, re-connect the monitor to my motherboard's video port and turn it on again. But I get no video signal. The HD graphics only seem to work when I remove the graphics card from the motherboard.

I hope there is a solution to this because I'd like to mine high intensity as much as I can without having everything be laggy when I'm using the computer.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I am mining with one graphics card on my main computer and I've been trying to find out if it is possible to use the Intel integrated graphics for your monitor.
> 
> So I first tried this by disabling my AMD display adapter in Device Manager and then enable the Intel HD 4000. I turn off my computer, re-connect the monitor to my motherboard's video port and turn it on again. But I get no video signal. The HD graphics only seem to work when I remove the graphics card from the motherboard.
> 
> I hope there is a solution to this because I'd like to mine high intensity as much as I can without having everything be laggy when I'm using the computer.


I've been using my HD 4000 while mining with my 7950 for a while now, I think you need to play with your BIOS settings

You should hookup both your GPU and your iGPU to your monitor simultaneously, like one on VGA, one on DVI. Then set your iGPU display to your primary and everything should work fine


----------



## ccRicers

BTW I find it funny now that the Mac edition of the 7950 is now looking affordable compared to the other new cards in stock.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Look what I did


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> So, I need some advice here...
> 
> I finally got my TigerDirect order.
> 
> Though they messed up, and sent me 7970's instead of 7950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not complaining.
> 
> I had originally ordered the XFX DD ones because they were the only ones in stock for a long time.
> And yes, I know everyone says stay away from XFX... Like I said, only cards in stock at the time for a descent price.
> 
> So, here's my rather shabby setup...
> 
> 2x XFX 7970's DD's
> 1x Powercolor 7950
> 
> I get around 1.5 Mh/s with all of them working.
> 
> Though I am having some SEVERE issues with heat.
> 
> All of them are in the 90's.
> Even with really good airflow.
> 
> I am thinking about doing a milk-crate setup with the PCIe extenders and all, just thought I could get away with them being in my case.
> 
> Here's what it currently looks like, the XFX card that is mashed up against the Powercolor gets the hottest for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> (Xfire is disabled in CCC, was used to do some initial testing)
> 
> Clocks are (Left to right, XFX XFX PowerColor):
> 
> GPU: 925,925,850
> MEM: 1375,1375,1250
> VDC: 1.174,1.174,1.125
> FANS: 100%
> 
> 7970's get ~500Kh, 550 from room temp.
> 7950 stable at 500Kh.
> 
> Not sure what I should do to maintain hashrate, but lower temps to a safe level...
> Don't want my cards melting or self destructing after I just got them.
> 
> If I have to, I'll do the milkcrate setup, just having to wait another week to get the supplies will be a bummer.
> 
> EDIT: Case door open, and window open... 0*F air is blowing directly into the computer...
> Top to bottom temps: 72C, 96C, 77C
> 
> Also, I think all my cards are voltage locked, and don't want to risk bricking the card or voiding the warranty :/


Is it at all possible to undervolt the cards? It would help with the temps. I have my 7950 on 1000/1300 @1.53v for mining. Funnily enough that's actually gaming stable, I have been playing BF 4 for hours with no issues at those settings.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Look what I did


Ooooooooohhhhhhh crap. Please tell me that's not Arctic Silver.


----------



## Joannou1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> I have the exact same 7950, it isn't voltage locked and if you've got really good case airflow that shroud needs to come off.
> 
> Check my thread here, it sheds some light on how much of a heat prison the reference shroud is.
> 
> If you have a side panel fan mount, a 120mm / 140mm fan will drop temperatures substantially


Sweet, nice findings.
I'll give that a shot, but I don't have any extra fans lying around.

Would it also apply to the XFX coolers?

It seems I cannot proceed like this until I set it up milk crate style..
Closed the window and side panel, and all cards are above 95C... This is getting absurd now.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ooooooooohhhhhhh crap. Please tell me that's not Arctic Silver.


Thats a chipped die. The TIM isn't conductive. The TIM you see around the die is the blob that MSI originally put on the card that spread all into those little crevices. Still haven't tested the card to see if it works or not. Too aggravated to try.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Look what I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And this is why I'm a firm believer that GPUs should have heat spreaders, so this can't happen.

This takes me back, I did the exact same thing to my HD 7750. Now all the card does is report an error code 10 to windows, but what's really strange is I did have the card working perfectly after I chipped the die - 1 time. I fired up DiRT 3, and it was running artifact free, the whole 9 yards. Powered down the system, and it never worked again. After that, it's been dead for months.



Sorry man


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> And this is why I'm a firm believer that GPUs should have heat spreaders, so this can't happen.
> 
> This takes me back, I did the exact same thing to my HD 7750. Now all the card does is report an error code 10 to windows, but the what's really strange is I did have the card working perfectly after I chipped the die - 1 time. After that, it's been dead for months.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man


I really hope mine isn't dead







Aghh I can't believe how stupid I am!!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Thats a chipped die. The TIM isn't conductive. The TIM you see around the die is the blob that MSI originally put on the card that spread all into those little crevices. Still haven't tested the card to see if it works or not. Too aggravated to try.


Oh wow I didn't even notice the chipped die. Will it make it?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh wow I didn't even notice the chipped die. Will it make it?


Let's just say yes. It will make it. Man I have serious history with this card







Please don't leave me so soon! I'm sorry!!


----------



## Joannou1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Is it at all possible to undervolt the cards? It would help with the temps. I have my 7950 on 1000/1300 @1.53v for mining. Funnily enough that's actually gaming stable, I have been playing BF 4 for hours with no issues at those settings.


I don't think so...
I am using TriXX to OC it, and PrecisionX to overview it.
When I adjust the voltage in Trixx, it doesn't show up at all on PrecisionX.

If I try to use the voltage tool in PrecisionX, the meter won't come up, and 10 processes of the voltage utility pop up and overload my CPU.

All cards get over 95C, so this is impossible.
Also, my lights flicker a little while mining... So I think I'm gona need more that a 950W PSU


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> You should dump the bios and edit the stock voltages and clocks with this tool.
> 
> Flash that puppy back, and your heat problems will be gone, plus lower power consumption is always nice


Nice will try tomorroe


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> Sweet, nice findings.
> I'll give that a shot, but I don't have any extra fans lying around.
> 
> Would it also apply to the XFX coolers?
> 
> It seems I cannot proceed like this until I set it up milk crate style..
> Closed the window and side panel, and all cards are above 95C... This is getting absurd now.


Check my last post about the XFX cards as I have one of them. But basically they vent air from the open sides and the motherboard blocks one of them. Mounting them vertically such as on a milk crate would really help with the temperatures.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> Sweet, nice findings.
> I'll give that a shot, but I don't have any extra fans lying around.
> 
> Would it also apply to the XFX coolers?
> 
> It seems I cannot proceed like this until I set it up milk crate style..
> Closed the window and side panel, and all cards are above 95C... This is getting absurd now.


I don't think you can help the XFX cards, I believe the fans are mounted to the shroud and not the heatsink
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Nice will try tomorroe


Cool, feel free to PM me if you need a hand with any of it


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So, is anyone else having problems at Hashcows? The most profitable coin keeps ending being Anoncoin, but none of them are maturing. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> I've been using my HD 4000 while mining with my 7950 for a while now, I think you need to play with your BIOS settings
> 
> You should hookup both your GPU and your iGPU to your monitor simultaneously, like one on VGA, one on DVI. Then set your iGPU display to your primary and everything should work fine


Embarrassed to say this, but I don't have a spare DVI cable right now, and my current one is on a DVI to VGA adapter







Guess I'll have to go get one huh.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Let's just say yes. It will make it. Man I have serious history with this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't leave me so soon! I'm sorry!!


Oh man I feel bad for you bro. Still, its better to fire it up and try it now than sit around wondering. We here will also join hands in prayer. Come, who wants to hold my hand?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Is it at all possible to undervolt the cards? It would help with the temps. I have my 7950 on 1000/1300 @1.53v for mining. Funnily enough that's actually gaming stable, I have been playing BF 4 for hours with no issues at those settings.


I really hope you meant 1.053v!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> I don't think you can help the XFX cards, I believe the fans are mounted to the shroud and not the heatsink


Not true, the fans are mounted on a plastic frame screwed on to the heatsink.

But yes, any kind of extra fans would help them.

Remove the red metal strip that by unscrewing the two small screws holding it. This will expose two extra screws on top that hold the shroud to the black metal part. There are two more on the bottom.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Not true, the fans are mounted on a plastic frame screwed on to the heatsink.
> 
> But yes, any kind of extra fans would help them.


Good stuff, the heatsink itself goes end to end on the card right?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

What you want to do is put a box fan (or any fan) right up against the cards so you will be feeding that card that is squished fresh air. I've done it myself before and it tremendously helps. Or depending on where you live crank open all your windows and drop the ambient to 18 degrees Fahrenheit







Just make sure you where a coat!







I do it all the time with my WC'd system. Its awesome seeing the cards at 26c full load!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh man I feel bad for you bro. Still, its better to fire it up and try it now than sit around wondering. We here will also join hands in prayer. Come, who wants to hold my hand?


The thing is that I'm sleep deprived and don't want to do anything else ridiculously DUMB so I think I'm better off doing it tomorrow.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Good stuff, the heatsink itself goes end to end on the card right?


Yeah, this is one long heatsink with recessed areas for the fans.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> What you want to do is put a box fan (or any fan) right up against the cards so you will be feeding that card that is squished fresh air. I've done it myself before and it tremendously helps. Or depending on where you live crank open all your windows and drop the ambient to 18 degrees Fahrenheit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you where a coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it all the time with my WC'd system. Its awesome seeing the cards at 26c full load!
> The thing is that I'm sleep deprived and don't want to do anything else ridiculously DUMB so I think I'm better off doing it tomorrow.


I really hope you weren't repasting because of what I said a couple days ago about doing it on my Twin Froze and getting better temps, because then I would feel really bad.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah, this is one long heatsink with recessed areas for the fans.


Gotcha, so it'd be hard to oakify it with extra fans then

On a side note, I now have 27 sexcoins... Just looking at the number... We need some kind of porn revolution to bring up the value of these!

But really, I'm considering hanging on to these. It's such a strange coin, but what if it were to take off to a decent value?

Also the LTC value of these keeps rising bit by bit on Cryptsy... I wonder how far I should push my luck


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I really hope you weren't repasting because of what I said a couple days ago about doing it on my Twin Froze and getting better temps, because then I would feel really bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh man I feel bad for you bro. Still, its better to fire it up and try it now than sit around wondering. We here will also join hands in prayer. Come, who wants to hold my hand?


Nope not your fault at all brother! So I am ordering Fujipoly Extreme thermal pads for all my 7950's (hopefully they family isn't now down one member







) so I put the GPU block down on the card with no thermal paste and no thermal pads to measure the thickness needed for the thermal pads I'm buying. I didn't use any screws or anything just simply placed the block down onto the card and when I picked it up it had done all that damage... crazy. I wish they had an IHS or something to protect it. My fault though! Just sucks because I was all excited to go TriFire and it's going to be near impossible to get another 7950 with the craze going on. Not that I even have the money for another one.


----------



## Joannou1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> What you want to do is put a box fan (or any fan) right up against the cards so you will be feeding that card that is squished fresh air. I've done it myself before and it tremendously helps. Or depending on where you live crank open all your windows and drop the ambient to 18 degrees Fahrenheit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you where a coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it all the time with my WC'd system. Its awesome seeing the cards at 26c full load!
> The thing is that I'm sleep deprived and don't want to do anything else ridiculously DUMB so I think I'm better off doing it tomorrow.


I was thinking about buying a big fan to put on the side of my PC till I get the stuff for a classic milkcrate setup..
But yeah, I can open the window up and leave the case door open... at the risk of getting snow inside of my pc... lol


----------



## Shurr

Any sexcoin pools?
Or can anyone explain how to set up a solo pool? I didnt see it in the OP


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> I was thinking about buying a big fan to put on the side of my PC till I get the stuff for a classic milkcrate setup..
> But yeah, I can open the window up and leave the case door open... at the risk of getting snow inside of my pc... lol


lol I hear ya. You don't have any fans lying around? Best bet would be to stack up a books and place a fan so it it positioned to provide the most airflow to the cards that are sandwiched. Even better, do all this in front of an open window!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Any sexcoin pools?


http://cpool.pro/, has been working great for me (Payout was about 30 seconds after requesting)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Any sexcoin pools?
> Or can anyone explain how to set up a solo pool? I didnt see it in the OP


http://com-http.us/ccdir/sxc/

They are listed at the sexcoin website


----------



## Joannou1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> lol I hear ya. You don't have any fans lying around? Best bet would be to stack up a books and place a fan so it it positioned to provide the most airflow to the cards that are sandwiched. Even better, do all this in front of an open window!


All my extra fans are broken one way or another sadly...

Also, where could I find some risers for really cheap?
I need 3, and the cheapest I am seeing are $25 each...

Mining at a ****ty 1.1 Mh/s with everything going nuclear atm, lol.


----------



## smoke420

Are the R9 series cards going to go back down in price when they get back it stock?
I want to upgrade for an eyefinity setup and if the prices don't go back down AMD cards won't be worth buying for gaming. At this point a GTX 780 is good value for the money if your a gamer. I know this is off topic please excuse me but I figured this is where most of the AMD cards are going so someone here might know. If the prices are not going to drop I may as well buy the GTX 780 now.


----------



## Hokies83

GTX 780 is not worth it unless it was given free.


----------



## smoke420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> GTX 780 is not worth it unless it was given free.


I would love to stick with AMD but my budget is around $600 and with the GTX 780 at $499 + the water block I am already pushing it. What would you suggest as an alternative?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> I would love to stick with AMD but my budget is around $600 and with the GTX 780 at $499 + the water block I am already pushing it. What would you suggest as an alternative?


If you want to use your graphics card to mine then you NEED to go AMD. If you don't want to mine then get the 780. It is really that simple.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> All my extra fans are broken one way or another sadly...
> 
> Also, where could I find some risers for really cheap?
> I need 3, and the cheapest I am seeing are $25 each...


Ebay has Chinese ones for really cheap. Same with newegg.

Who even needs fans ha. This is at full load BTW.


----------



## Deadboy90

So the sexCOIN servers I have been trying all seem kind of flakey. I can't seem to maintain a connection.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So the sexCOIN servers I have been trying all seem kind of flakey. I can't seem to maintain a connection.


I got booted off of cpool an hour ago, after mining for a while. I keep timing out trying to connect to their site and their server. Meanwhile, Cryptsy is taking their sweet ass time to post my desposit, so I'm in sexcoin limbo... Back to LTC for now


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> I got booted off of cpool an hour ago, after mining for a while. I keep timing out trying to connect to their site and their server. Meanwhile, Cryptsy is taking their sweet ass time to post my desposit, so I'm in sexcoin limbo... Back to LTC for now


Yea I got booted about an hour ago as well. Ahh well, try again tommarow.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea I got booted about an hour ago as well. Ahh well, try again tommarow.


Sorry guys I over sexed the coins. It is my fault you can blame me I have problem. While sexcoins are down I will be taking FTC donations to help fund my sexcoin rehab









6xDDqsMA1J6vLpBEuMaMpAhWiSppYydqfs


----------



## dogbiscuit

Is there a SXC pool working ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Is there a SXC pool working ?


yeah its @ my house!

but sorry women only!


----------



## deathlikeeric

FTC need to get back up!! always going down on the price


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

SXC is backup. Bit strange how all wallet sync and pools stopped at 5:30 and all backup at 8:30


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> I would love to stick with AMD but my budget is around $600 and with the GTX 780 at $499 + the water block I am already pushing it. What would you suggest as an alternative?


R9 290X game with it and mine with when u r not gaming... and soon enough it will pay for itsself and the WB. The GTX 780 Loses value as soon as u hit the payment key... the 290X holds its value.


----------



## selk22

well for me cpool.pro which is what I was using for the SXC today seemed to have problems with the rush of sudden users and the servers are down... so for now back mining LTC until hopefully cpool will have things sorted in the morning..

Went to see the hobit and came back and when I last checked before cpool went down I already have over 125 sxc.. pretty good! Better than LTC was giving me by a little bit


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> well for me cpool.pro which is what I was using for the SXC today seemed to have problems with the rush of sudden users and the servers are down... so for now back mining LTC until hopefully cpool will have things sorted in the morning..
> 
> Went to see the hobit and came back and when I last checked before cpool went down I already have over 125 sxc.. pretty good! Better than LTC was giving me by a little bit


Lol, the rush killed a few pools and prices skyrocketed lol.


----------



## selk22

Delete please


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

By the way, is Cryptsy a safe place for long term alt coin storage?

I don't want to keep track of 100 wallets.


----------



## Faint

Is cpool down still?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> By the way, is Cryptsy a safe place for long term alt coin storage?
> 
> I don't want to keep track of 100 wallets.


I wouldn't let my coins there for long...trade and get them the hell out.

BTW, I was working on building a gpu cluster without risers and less AC power and I think I nailed it.
I was inspired by server cooling with forced air tunnel style cooling inside a tight enclosure and passive sinks on everything.
Works like a charm!

So if you have a basement or some place where you can keep a mild AC chill going and also have tons of noise without going nuts, do eet.

You need to get rid of the gpu heatsinks, pack them tight together, create an enclosure to make it airtight except for the intake and exhaust fan ports and place dual 120x38mm server fans, with the exhaust one forcing the heated air out of the room via a duct.

With slight AC going at 25c ambient gpus were at 70-65-63c in a 3 gpu enclosure, no fans inside, no risers, just a z77 board with everything packed together. You get to save on power and space, since it becomes way smaller.









This was the prototype, but I'll start building a lot of custom cases for each two board 3 gpu module soon. I'll post results and pics when we're done with that.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I wouldn't let my coins there for long...trade and get them the hell out.
> 
> BTW, I was working on building a gpu cluster without risers and less AC power and I think I nailed it.
> I was inspired by server cooling with forced air tunnel style cooling inside a tight enclosure and passive sinks on everything.
> Works like a charm!
> 
> So if you have a basement or some place where you can keep a mild AC chill going and also have tons of noise without going nuts, do eet.
> 
> You need to get rid of the gpu heatsinks, pack them tight together, create an enclosure to make it airtight except for the intake and exhaust fan ports and place dual 120x38mm server fans, with the exhaust one forcing the heated air out of the room via a duct.
> 
> With slight AC going at 25c ambient gpus were at 70-65-63c in a 3 gpu enclosure, no fans inside, no risers, just a z77 board with everything packed together. You get to save on power and space, since it becomes way smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the prototype, but I'll start building a lot of custom cases for each two board 3 gpu module soon. I'll post results and pics when we're done with that.


Pics?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Guys I have some great news (knock on wood) My 7950 that I did this to:



......


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



is working! Just re-installed the drivers and played some crysis 3 and I didn't encounter any artifacts @ a modest OC of 1165/1600 (using air cooler to test). I'm so happy!!!!!!!







I have to work but I'll continue testing tonight. Hope it doesn't randomly die! (knock on wood again)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Pics?


Can't show the pics yet...I'll post a cgminer screenshot in a while.


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Guys I have some great news (knock on wood) My 7950 that I did this to:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> is working! Just re-installed the drivers and played some crysis 3 and I didn't encounter any artifacts @ a modest OC of 1165/1600 (using air cooler to test). I'm so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to work but I'll continue testing tonight. Hope it doesn't randomly die! (knock on wood again)


I've been working for IBM in a fab, and part of my work was to inspect the chip. Chiped die is no big deal unless it goes straight to the bottom, if you have a crack then you are in big trouble







. Cracked die does not go out of the fab, but there's no problem if it's only chipped


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> I've been working for IBM in a fab, and part of my work was to inspect the chip. Chiped die is no big deal unless it goes straight to the bottom, if you have a crack then you are in big trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cracked die does not go out of the fab, but there's no problem if it's only chipped


If only I had you to tell me that last night when I was losing sleep over it!!!


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Actually the previous tenant had his own power brought into the room, big hole in the wall where he had his own breaker panel lol. He was running servers in here. The building is a multi story post office, built in like the 50's.. so really who knows what the wiring job is like or if they updated it since. Also I checked the breaker panel, it seems my room and the next room over share power, that room is empty though. So I may just be on a single 15A circuit sadly. Maybe I can convince the neighboring office to send me an extension cord through this side door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info anyway, I guess if I'm on a sincle circuit I don't even really need to bother moving devices around... we'll see I guess.


Glad to help







Yeah, you "should" be alright if he was running a server farm in there, unless they were Atom based... Lol! Good luck with the project!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Guys I have some great news (knock on wood) My 7950 that I did this to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......is working! Just re-installed the drivers and played some crysis 3 and I didn't encounter any artifacts @ a modest OC of 1165/1600 (using air cooler to test). I'm so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to work but I'll continue testing tonight. Hope it doesn't randomly die! (knock on wood again)


Luuuuucky!!!


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> If only I had you to tell me that last night when I was losing sleep over it!!!


hehe at least you will sleep well tonight


----------



## deathlikeeric

i had cgminer .bat file working perfect on my r9 290, now i just installed my waterblock and wanted to test out for ining but every time i open cgminer is show the version of cgminer but after it becomes black... and my gpu usage goes to 100%. how can i fix that?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> i had cgminer .bat file working perfect on my r9 290, now i just installed my waterblock and wanted to test out for ining but every time i open cgminer is show the version of cgminer but after it becomes black... and my gpu usage goes to 100%. how can i fix that?


Hmm try to go into command prompt and type setx_gpu_alloc_100

I think that's what it is.

How tight did you put the GPU Block on the card? Sometimes if you put it on too tight you run into problems.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Guys I have some great news (knock on wood) My 7950 that I did this to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......is working! Just re-installed the drivers and played some crysis 3 and I didn't encounter any artifacts @ a modest OC of 1165/1600 (using air cooler to test). I'm so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to work but I'll continue testing tonight. Hope it doesn't randomly die! (knock on wood again)


Luuuuucky!!!







OMG, that was one of the TF3's too. Well, at least it's not dead, that would've suuuuuuucked! Congrats! Hey Ravage (& other TF3 owners), what's your best ASIC rating on your cards just out of curiousity? Mine's a 90.8% on the ridiculous oc'ing one I've got, for reference.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hmm try to go into command prompt and type setx_gpu_alloc_100
> 
> I think that's what it is.
> 
> How tight did you put the GPU Block on the card? Sometimes if you put it on too tight you run into problems.


didn't work still black.... it works with GUIminer
plus the waterblock is fine i can play bf4 without any problems


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody know how to solo mine? I wanted to mine ChinaCoin but all pools are down / gone.

I will give 100 sexcoins to whoever helped me to setup chinacion solo mining first.

#TeamChina

Figured it out using https://forums.butterflylabs.com/post-sales-customer-service/5528-how-solo-mine.html#post62744


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know how to solo mine? I wanted to mine ChinaCoin but all pools are down / gone.
> 
> I will give 100 sexcoins to whoever helped me to setup chinacion solo mining first.
> 
> #TeamChina


Same config as any scrypt crypto.


----------



## ccRicers

I'm getting tired of these new pools going down a lot... makes it so I have to manually check if they're working or I could lose hours of potential mining.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm getting tired of these new pools going down a lot... makes it so I have to manually check if they're working or I could lose hours of potential mining.


You could always configure a backup pool with cgminer in your .bat file


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You could always configure a backup pool with cgminer in your .bat file


You should, always.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Luuuuucky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, that was one of the TF3's too. Well, at least it's not dead, that would've suuuuuuucked! Congrats! Hey Ravage (& other TF3 owners), what's your best ASIC rating on your cards just out of curiousity? Mine's a 90.8% on the ridiculous oc'ing one I've got, for reference.


I think my TFIII has a 68% ASIC score. It OC's to 1300/1680. Haven't tried to push it higher though so I'm not sure how high it can truly overclock. In all reality, ASIC score means absolutely nothing. AMD has said it themselves. The sensors and calculations that GPU-z uses to give you your ASIC score are absolutely bogus


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I think my TFIII has a 68% ASIC score. It OC's to 1300/1680. Haven't tried to push it higher though so I'm not sure how high it can truly overclock. In all reality, ASIC score means absolutely nothing. AMD has said it themselves. The sensors and calculations that GPU-z uses to give you your ASIC score are absolutely bogus


Ah, good to know. Haven't really been keeping up w/ hardware news for a while. People were going crazy over ASIC scores back then, last time I'd checked. Thanks!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Ah, good to know. Haven't really been keeping up w/ hardware news for a while. People were going crazy over ASIC scores back then, last time I'd checked. Thanks!


Yep, ASIC scores are bogus







The real test of a good card is overclocking


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yep, ASIC scores are bogus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real test of a good card is overclocking


Heheh! I guess I'm good then with 1325/1975 on mine.
















Well, I would be good, if Hashco.ws stratum server would quit D.C.'ing...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Heheh! I guess I'm good then with 1325/1975 on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would be good, if Hashco.ws stratum server would quit D.C.'ing...


Yea thats a great OC. You have the MSI TFIII 7950 with 7970PCB, right? The MSI TFIII I'm talking about is with a 7950 PCB. I haven't tested out the new one with a 7970 PCB yet. I need to get rid of my Sapphire Dual-X. It's alright on the memory, but sucks it up on the core. Well, it could be worse I guess. With that card I can get 1165/1650. Let's hope the MSI TFIII with Heatkiller 79x0 block can hit 1400/1900







And hopefully these Fujipoly Extreme thermal pads I'm buying can help raise the OC's of all the cards since the thermal pads that came with the Alphacool 7950 blocks caused my VRM temps to be 64c and 67c. That definitely dragged back my OC'ing capabilities.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

I'm getting really ticked off with Cryptsy, 12 hours later and my SXC deposit still hasn't shown up. Really friggin bogus


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> I'm getting really ticked off with Cryptsy, 12 hours later and my SXC deposit still hasn't shown up. Really friggin bogus


I want to take Cryptsy and squeeze the life out of it. They are too focused on adding new features and new coins rather than improving the speed and reliability of the site.


----------



## jagz

Anyone have any experience with stablecoin? extremely low difficulty with a value of around 20 cents a pop, do I smell potential or do I smell nothing.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I want to take Cryptsy and squeeze the life out of it. They are too focused on adding new features and new coins rather than improving the speed and reliability of the site.


Yep, and it really sucks because I don't see any other sites to exchange these minor alt-coins. I'll actually be surprised if my coins ever show up, there's no way I'm ever depositing any substantial amount of coin into this crap!


----------



## Deadboy90

So I think I figured out why sexcoins are trading so high: it's damn near impossible to mine them for more than an hour without the pool server crashing. Does anyone know a good one that won't crash after 15 minutes of just me mining on it?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yea thats a great OC. You have the MSI TFIII 7950 with 7970PCB, right? The MSI TFIII I'm talking about is with a 7950 PCB. I haven't tested out the new one with a 7970 PCB yet. I need to get rid of my Sapphire Dual-X. It's alright on the memory, but sucks it up on the core. Well, it could be worse I guess. With that card I can get 1165/1650. Let's hope the MSI TFIII with Heatkiller 79x0 block can hit 1400/1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully these Fujipoly Extreme thermal pads I'm buying can help raise the OC's of all the cards since the thermal pads that came with the Alphacool 7950 blocks caused my VRM temps to be 64c and 67c. That definitely dragged back my OC'ing capabilities.


Yeah, I need to replace the thermal pads on mine too. Although I'm really not wanting to pull the Heatkiller off... C.L.P. on die. It's all good though, 1.3 Mh/s is pretty good for an unlocked 6950 on air, and a 7950 under water.











Yup, it's the 7970 reference pcb 7950 TF3. Good luck on that oc my friend!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

I've been meaning to ask, what does the number in front of the hashrate in cgminer define?


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so I ran into a problem. I added a third 290 to my mining operation. I switched platforms to an AMD sempron and 990fx MB so I could have all three GPU's. When I start up the third GPU, my second GPU drops to around 150KHs and the third GPU runs at around 50KHs. If I only run two GPU's I get my normal 800+ KHs on each of the two GPU's. I am using Guiminer, is the sempron holding me back?

Second issue, on the new platform I am using a completely new install on a different SSD (still have my other setup), how can I use my Bitcoin address from my previous setup on the new wallet?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Ok, so I ran into a problem. I added a third 290 to my mining operation. I switched platforms to an AMD sempron and 990fx MB so I could have all three GPU's. When I start up the third GPU, my second GPU drops to around 150KHs and the third GPU runs at around 50KHs. If I only run two GPU's I get my normal 800+ KHs on each of the two GPU's. I am using Guiminer, is the sempron holding me back?
> 
> Second issue, on the new platform I am using a completely new install on a different SSD (still have my other setup), how can I use my Bitcoin address from my previous setup on the new wallet?


The first issue, I'm not 100% but I believe you need to use a dummy plug.

2nd, You just need to grab you wallet.dat file off of the old config, either by backing it up from bitcoin or going into the Bitcoin folder in Appdata / roaming. Just move it over to your new miner and your old address and wallet will be there


----------



## thebufenator

So I can't decide if it is safe to add one more 6950 to one of my rigs.

It has a Rosewill 1000w 80Plus Bronze PSU.

1x 6970
1x unlocked 6950
1x stock shader 6950

Athlon x2 and 8gb of ram. Xubuntu on a thumbdrive.

Power draw at the wall with a Killawatt is 840 watt at load. Rough estimate of the load on the psu is 690 watts. I am guessing each card is pulling about 200 watts and the board/cpu/ram is about 100.

So.......one more 200watt card? 900 watt draw......the system is sitting in the garage where it is cold, so that helps.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So I can't decide if it is safe to add one more 6950 to one of my rigs.
> 
> It has a Rosewill 1000w 80Plus Bronze PSU.
> 
> 1x 6970
> 1x unlocked 6950
> 1x stock shader 6950
> 
> Athlon x2 and 8gb of ram. Xubuntu on a thumbdrive.
> 
> Power draw at the wall with a Killawatt is 840 watt at load. Rough estimate of the load on the psu is 690 watts. I am guessing each card is pulling about 200 watts and the board/cpu/ram is about 100.
> 
> So.......one more 200watt card? 900 watt draw......the system is sitting in the garage where it is cold, so that helps.


It can handle it no problem if it has a single 12V rail.

Check the amerage rating of your 12V rail and give us more info.

Eg: My EVGA 750G has 4 12V rails 20A each, with 4 6+2 pin and 4 6 pin connectors. In theory I could run 4 6950s, but only 2 of the 4 12V rails goes to power the GPU, so in reality I can only power 2 6950s with it.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Anyone making decent btc amount at hashcow?


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It can handle it no problem if it has a single 12V rail.
> 
> Check the amerage rating of your 12V rail and give us more info.
> 
> Eg: My EVGA 750G has 4 12V rails 20A each, with 4 6+2 pin and 4 6 pin connectors. In theory I could run 4 6950s, but only 2 of the 4 12V rails goes to power the GPU, so in reality I can only power 2 6950s with it.


It is this PSU: www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182188

4x 12v lines. 2x at 20Amp, 2x at 30amp.


----------



## selk22

To you SXC miners..

is cpool.pro down for everyone still? I have about 200sxc in that pool I would really like to deposit... lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> It is this PSU: www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182188
> 
> 4x 12v lines. 2x at 20Amp, 2x at 30amp.


Make sure you know which rails goes to the GPUs. Usually 1 or 2 rails are dedicated to CPU and mobo. If you are lucky you might be able to fit another 6970 on there.

@selk22 I withdraw 400SXC at around 11am est lol. Withdraw the money and run !

This SXC pool I'm using has too high of a difficulty, some times it can detect 5 new blocks before I can submit a share.

This WDC pool is even worse, mined on it for 30 minutes and only reports 33% of my hash rate.

I already wrote down my estimated profit and I'll check it against the actual profit tomorrow. I'll let you guys know which coins are better, WDC, SXC, PPL, FTC, or LTC lol


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to ask, what does the number in front of the hashrate in cgminer define?


Don't quote me on this, but I think it is your average hashrate


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @selk22 I withdraw 400SXC at around 11am est lol. Withdraw the money and run !
> 
> This SXC pool I'm using has too high of a difficulty, some times it can detect 5 new blocks before I can submit a share.


Yeah the one I am using also has something strange going on with the difficulty it is always fluctuating .. I usually have around 850-1100khash and this pool is PPLNS and my Khash seems to bounce from 400-4000 lol but I still got about 150sxc while I slept so I considered it successful.

Also decent thread here about SXC.. Few pools been posted here.
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=a76sij1m56n9bps43ti86kta53&topic=252896.1720


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah the one I am using also has something strange going on with the difficulty it is always fluctuating .. I usually have around 850-1100khash and this pool is PPLNS and my Khash seems to bounce from 400-4000 lol but I still got about 150sxc while I slept so I considered it successful.
> 
> Also decent thread here about SXC.. Few pools been posted here.


Only time will tell if Sex Coins are all the sex or not.


----------



## CravinR1

Would it be a bad idea to swith one of my 290 and the 7950 (1.37 MHS) to sexcoin or leave all 3 MHS on ltc ...


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but I think it is your average hashrate


I'm certain you're right, thank you!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You could always configure a backup pool with cgminer in your .bat file


How do you add several pools using only a .bat file?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to swith one of my 290 and the 7950 (1.37 MHS) to sexcoin or leave all 3 MHS on ltc ...


More moneys to you in theory, but my pool is not giving me any sex (lower than projected output).

I don't even know anymore. What happens is a coin looks good, I go in, servers get DDOSed and I leave empty handed.

I'm mining SXC and WDC right now, so the wise thing to do is quit mining those coins immediately before someone DDOSes all the pools thanks to my luck.


----------



## BeepBeep

Seems like a lot of alt-coins especially DGC have been added to multi-coin pools that automatically switch depending on profit.

If you've been mining and watching DGC for the past week, you'll notice that Difficulty is up and down every 30 minutes, Instant 3,000+Mh/s throttled into DGC, then slowly dies off once difficulty doubles back down to 300-400MH/s, difficulty dies back down to half of the double up, then you see another massive spike, resulting in double difficulty again.

Unfortunately it just makes mining on normal pools hellish because you don't find blocks for a long long time when the massive spike comes, then you get your payout from shares once the difficulty rises thus resulting in overall less and less DGC for your mining.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> To you SXC miners..
> 
> is cpool.pro down for everyone still? I have about 200sxc in that pool I would really like to deposit... lol


It was this afternoon before I left for work. I haven't been able to mine sxc for more than a hour without the server crashing no matter wher I go.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Is thec0de's pool decent for SXC or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## CravinR1

How do you config a backup pool


----------



## CravinR1

How do you config a backup pool


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone else having major problems staying connected to either Hashc.ows or Litegaurdian? I had to add another pool because they both just failed...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How do you config a backup pool


add this to your startup script "--failover-only -o stratum+tcp://backup-pool.com:3333 -u user -p password" change address, user, and password to your information.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeepBeep*
> 
> Seems like a lot of alt-coins especially DGC have been added to multi-coin pools that automatically switch depending on profit.
> 
> If you've been mining and watching DGC for the past week, you'll notice that Difficulty is up and down every 30 minutes, Instant 3,000+Mh/s throttled into DGC, then slowly dies off once difficulty doubles back down to 300-400MH/s, difficulty dies back down to half of the double up, then you see another massive spike, resulting in double difficulty again.
> 
> Unfortunately it just makes mining on normal pools hellish because you don't find blocks for a long long time when the massive spike comes, then you get your payout from shares once the difficulty rises thus resulting in overall less and less DGC for your mining.


That's why I really like primecoin...and yacoin. Those coins are really tough to mine on gpus, yac was gpu mining friendly for a while, but currently only the bravest of the 290X owners could mine it succesfully, probably, not sure though.
You put X power on primes, you get your share of them. No auto switching pools, no nothing, not even botnets...not so many at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How do you config a backup pool


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How do you config a backup pool


Place two -o stratum+tcp... -u ... lines next to each other if using a batch file, or add two pool and worker lines in the conf file.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

What are people's view of Grandcoin? I was thinking of mining it.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Can someone tell me what all the stuff on the 4th line means? (ST: 2, SS: 0, NB: 2, LW: 40, GF: 0, RF:0)


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Can someone tell me what all the stuff on the 4th line means? (ST: 2, SS: 0, NB: 2, LW: 40, GF: 0, RF:0)


TQ is Total Queued work items.
ST is STaged work items (ready to use).
SS is Stale Shares discarded (detected and not submitted so don't count as rejects)
DW is Discarded Work items (work from block no longer valid to work on)
NB is New Blocks detected on the network
LW is Locally generated Work items
GF is Getwork Fail Occasions (server slow to provide work)
RF is Remote Fail occasions (server slow to accept work)


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> TQ is Total Queued work items.
> ST is STaged work items (ready to use).
> SS is Stale Shares discarded (detected and not submitted so don't count as rejects)
> DW is Discarded Work items (work from block no longer valid to work on)
> NB is New Blocks detected on the network
> LW is Locally generated Work items
> GF is Getwork Fail Occasions (server slow to provide work)
> RF is Remote Fail occasions (server slow to accept work)


Sweet, thank you! +REP


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I think you guys should start mining Doge Coin, see here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.0

$3.5million market cap in 6 days.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I think you guys should start mining Doge Coin, see here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.0
> 
> $3.5million market cap in 6 days.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I was considering it, but I don't know of any places to exchange.

Also, what happens when the market cap is hit?


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> I was considering it, but I don't know of any places to exchange.
> 
> Also, what happens when the market cap is hit?


You can exchange nearly any type of coins on Cryptsy. I don't know anything about market caps, however.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> I was considering it, but I don't know of any places to exchange.
> 
> Also, what happens when the market cap is hit?


https://coinedup.com/

And I don't know to be honest... I've been mining them for about two hours. I have about ~25k.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> I was considering it, but I don't know of any places to exchange.
> 
> Also, what happens when the market cap is hit?


Nothing, it either stays there, continues to grow or dies off...it's just a figure of how much $ people invested in it.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> You can exchange nearly any type of coins on Cryptsy. I don't know anything about market caps, however.


Ewww cryptsy.. I loathe them now after waiting almost 24 hours and not getting my deposit....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> https://coinedup.com/
> 
> And I don't know to be honest... I've been mining them for about two hours. I have about ~25k.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thank you so much! I'll definitely be using that exchange site!

Also, what hashrate were you at to mine 25k in 2 hours?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nothing, it either stays there, continues to grow or dies off...it's just a figure of how much $ people invested in it.


Gotcha, I wonder how long this coin is for this world lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Also, what hashrate were you at to mine 25k in 2 hours?


About 1.33MH/s.

*EDIT* Just received another 10k. Man... I wish these things had amazing value right now lol. Each one was worth $.50, wouldn't that be grand?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I think you guys should start mining Doge Coin, see here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.0
> 
> $3.5million market cap in 6 days.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I thought this coin was suppose to be a joke.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> About 1.33MH/s.
> 
> *EDIT* Just received another 10k. Man... I wish these things had amazing value right now lol. Each one was worth $.50, wouldn't that be grand?


Wicked, so in 2 hours I should be able to make a bit over 10k, which will exchange great!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I thought this coin was suppose to be a joke.


It has been adopted faster than BTC and LTC. It could be a joke but I think it is currently the best fitting internet currency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Wicked, so in 2 hours I should be able to make a bit over 10k, which will exchange great!


Not much, like .1 LTC I think.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It has been adopted faster than BTC and LTC. It could be a joke but I think it is currently the best fitting internet currency.
> Not much, like .1 LTC I think.


Yeah, but at only 2 hours of mining, so it works for me!

Also, what pool are you using? There's too many to pick from lol


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

I just can't wait to mine enough to afford a full watercooling setup...


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

God, I really hope coinedup can continue to grow and except more and more types of crypto, I think it took under 10 minutes to get my deposit posted, unlike my Cryptsy deposit that I don't think will ever post....


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> God, I really hope coinedup can continue to grow and except more and more types of crypto, I think it took under 10 minutes to get my deposit posted, unlike my Cryptsy deposit that I don't think will ever post....


Have hope! I lost .02 (roughly $20) Bitcoins when I attempted to trade them on BTC-e. They showed up in my wallet again 3 days later!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> God, I really hope coinedup can continue to grow and except more and more types of crypto, I think it took under 10 minutes to get my deposit posted, unlike my Cryptsy deposit that I don't think will ever post....


Just be careful with newer exchanges like that. Anyone with programming experience can create an exchange and if their intentions aren't good a lot of people can lose money and the creator can easily become rich. It's happened before. I would advise you to not store your coins there for long periods of time. I don't even keep my coins at cryptsy and that's been around for a long time.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just be careful with newer exchanges like that. Anyone with programming experience can create an exchange and if their intentions aren't good a lot of people can lose money and the creator can easily become rich. It's happened before. I would advise you to not store your coins there for long periods of time. I don't even keep my coins at cryptsy and that's been around for a long time.


Definitely not, I never keep coins on exchanges, it's almost like asking for something bad to happen


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Wicked, so in 2 hours I should be able to make a bit over 10k, which will exchange great!


The best advice I can give you is to keep them in the wallet and forget about them. In a couple months/years you might remember you have them when you see them listed at $1 (or more!) a piece! It is still possible to strike gold on crypto. It just takes patience. Imagine a few peoples excited when BTC hit $1! They sold their 1000BTC for $1000, but what if they held? Well, you know the answer to that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Definitely not, I never keep coins on exchanges, it's almost like asking for something bad to happen


Good man!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Great, LTC dropped $3. Just when I had hope of being able to mine enough to buy my SSD before it dropped.










And yeah keeping some of these coins definitely wouldn't hurt!


----------



## ccRicers

So I'm probably gonna get another 7950 and try to chuck that in a Athlon 64 3200+ setup. Stay tuned for that.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Great, LTC dropped $3. Just when I had hope of being able to mine enough to buy my SSD before it dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah keeping some of these coins definitely wouldn't hurt!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Definitely not, I never keep coins on exchanges, it's almost like asking for something bad to happen


Good man!

I've been mining since March and that is the BEST advice I can give you. Day trading is honestly a bad idea. Buying/mining and holding is the real way to make money. Most people can't do that because of a lack of patience/seeing money come in constantly. You have to fight your instincts and train yourself to be a content and patient creature and THAT is when you will see real money being made









As for LTC, don't sweat it. It will go back up. DO NOT panic sell and I'm sure you already know this, but here is rule #1 of crpto: never, and I mean NEVER, listen to the troll box. That is a sure fire way to lose a lot of money quick. Don't even look at the troll box.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Good man!
> 
> I've been mining since March and that is the BEST advice I can give you. Day trading is honestly a bad idea. Buying/mining and holding is the real way to make money. Most people can't do that because of a lack of patience/seeing money come in constantly. You have to fight your instincts and train yourself to be a content and patient creature and THAT is when you will see real money being made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for LTC, don't sweat it. It will go back up. DO NOT panic sell and I'm sure you already know this, but here is rule #1 of crpto: never, and I mean NEVER, listen to the troll box. That is a sure fire way to lose a lot of money quick. Don't even look at the troll box.


lol troll box ftw!

But yeah, I'll definitely be hoarding these later on, I'm hard up to upgrade my PC so if the value rises on what I exchange I'll just eat it and move along.

P.S, do you happen to have any experience with http://giftcardltc.com/? I'm going to buy my SSD from Amazon, and they are my fall back if I can't find someone to trade LTC for amazon $. I really don't want to get screwed with some crap coded service lol


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> lol troll box ftw!
> 
> But yeah, I'll definitely be hoarding these later on, I'm hard up to upgrade my PC so if the value rises on what I exchange I'll just eat it and move along.
> 
> P.S, do you happen to have any experience with http://giftcardltc.com/? I'm going to buy my SSD from Amazon, and they are my fall back if I can't find someone to trade LTC for amazon $. I really don't want to get screwed with some crap coded service lol


Just convert that LTC to BTC then over to coinbase. That site is giving you three bucks less than it is worth. Fees are alot cheaper than that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Don't even look at the troll box.


Don't know about yall, but I can read that troll box all day and not get tired. I love it! Don't know why but I do.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> lol troll box ftw!
> 
> But yeah, I'll definitely be hoarding these later on, I'm hard up to upgrade my PC so if the value rises on what I exchange I'll just eat it and move along.
> 
> P.S, do you happen to have any experience with http://giftcardltc.com/? I'm going to buy my SSD from Amazon, and they are my fall back if I can't find someone to trade LTC for amazon $. I really don't want to get screwed with some crap coded service lol


I don't have any personal experience with it, but I know it's not just some dud service and I talked to the guy who created it and he seemed like a good dude. Just me







Even so, do some research on reviews.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Just convert that LTC to BTC then over to coinbase. That site is giving you three bucks less than it is worth. Fees are alot cheaper than that.
> 
> Don't know about yall, but I can read that troll box all day and not get tired. I love it! Don't know why but I do.


Coinbase? Isn't that just an online wallet? I need some means of buying Amazon gift codes with some form of crypto.

And yeah, I love the $3 screw. That's why they were my fallback


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Great, LTC dropped $3. Just when I had hope of being able to mine enough to buy my SSD before it dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah keeping some of these coins definitely wouldn't hurt!


lol keep mining and wait for the price to go back up!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> lol keep mining and wait for the price to go back up!


You know it! Come at me market!!


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> lol keep mining and wait for the price to go back up!


It's the weekend sell off! I think this is the third straight week of it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Coinbase? Isn't that just an online wallet? I need some means of buying Amazon gift codes with some form of crypto.


Coinbase can deposit directly to your bank account. Afaik they don't do gift cards from crypto.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

How long does it take Hashco.ws to catch up? As of right now, after a day of mining, I've got 0.004 BTC. I was making almost $25 a day just mining WDC, so what's up?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How long does it take Hashco.ws to catch up? As of right now, after a day of mining, I've got 0.004 BTC. I was making almost $25 a day just mining WDC, so what's up?


They've been having some really annoying problems lately + the cryptsy admin is in Vegas I guess so the exchange is getting backed up. I'm going to try middlecoin for a bit.

What are you hashing at?

Edit: I also get a lot of disconnects from hashcows and I can't tell if it's my setup or just hashcows.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

1.7mHs


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Yeah, but at only 2 hours of mining, so it works for me!
> 
> Also, what pool are you using? There's too many to pick from lol


Currently mining on doge.netcodepool.org. I use them for LTC mining as well.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Is it me or are all the ways given to build linux clients always total ****e ?

Every altcoin I've tried to build, always fails. There are always a bunch of different methods in various forums, text files etc - and they always suck.
How hard can it be just to give decent build instructions ?

And that QTcreator garbage - someone should burn and bury that, it's appalling, incomprehensible and never works.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> 1.7mHs


Try http://middlecoin.com/

They auto-exchange just like cows.


----------



## selk22

Yeah I am mining these SXC without a single hitch yet in the pool I am in.. I have about 300 SXC now and I plan to hold onto these until its at least .0035 SXC/LTC.. But I have hope and either way its been way more productive than LTC was..


----------



## utnorris

So I got all 4 of my 290's mining right now for total of 3.2MHs and that is at stock. When I have time I will see if I can tweak a little more out of them, but for now I want to see if I can't make some of the money back. Sometime next week I will try and stick them all in the same rig again and see if I can't get that working, but for now I have them split between two rigs. Mining at Middlecoin and Hashcows to see which ends up being the most profitable.


----------



## selk22

You guys using Middlecoin and Hashcow... Is the payout as good as say if I was to just simply mine LTC and then convert it to BTC? Because if it is in any way more profitable, then I would really like to give it a swing! The convenience of the auto switch is really enticing me









Please some feedback on either site is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I got all 4 of my 290's mining right now for total of 3.2MHs and that is at stock. When I have time I will see if I can tweak a little more out of them, but for now I want to see if I can't make some of the money back. Sometime next week I will try and stick them all in the same rig again and see if I can't get that working, but for now I have them split between two rigs. Mining at Middlecoin and Hashcows to see which ends up being the most profitable.


Post what you find between the two. I just switched to middlecoin and it seems way more stable.


----------



## Shurr

Can anyone give me thier cgminer .bat for their 290x? No matter what setting i try in GUIMiner scrypt I cannot get it to start. Keep getting the hardware error. It works if I use the Low defualts(aka 7850 low, 7950 low) but not any of the high or custom ones.

Or better yet how to get guiminer to work right


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I am mining these SXC without a single hitch yet in the pool I am in.. I have about 300 SXC now and I plan to hold onto these until its at least .0035 SXC/LTC.. But I have hope and either way its been way more productive than LTC was..


Whatpool are you mining on? I'm on coolpool.pro and while they hit 5 blocks in an hour, of course when I get on they haven't hit one in the last 3.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Whatpool are you mining on? I'm on coolpool.pro and while they hit 5 blocks in an hour, of course when I get on they haven't hit one in the last 3.






Yeah Cpool.pro for me is still down and holding about 130 of my SXC! lol


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Post what you find between the two. I just switched to *middlecoin* and it seems way more stable.


Except my payout yesterday was 1/4 the normal size.









I'm thinking of diversifying my auto-conversion pool mining to test the waters elsewhere.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Except my payout yesterday was 1/4 the normal size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of diversifying my auto-conversion pool mining to test the waters elsewhere.


That sucks. So far middlecoin and hashcows are the only auto-conversion I have found. I'm having trouble with multipools in general because cgminer seems to disconnect for like 10 seconds and then my hash drops before it reconnects and everything goes back to normal albeit with a lower hash. Repeat. Restarting cgminer puts it right back to max hash.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> That sucks. So far middlecoin and hashcows are the only auto-conversion I have found. I'm having trouble with multipools in general because cgminer seems to disconnect for like 10 seconds and then my hash drops before it reconnects and everything goes back to normal albeit with a lower hash. Repeat. Restarting cgminer puts it right back to max hash.


I am now running on both of those sites. I figure it's worth spreading around with my 1.4MH/s.

Have you thought of using CGwatcher to auto-restart your miners when they get stupid? might be worth a shot. I haven't noticed that problem. My cards seem to stay at their hashrate +/- 3 kH/s basically all the time.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Am officially the proud owner of 1ltc after a couple of days mining for the first time properly


----------



## Willanhanyard

Dang! Newegg now has 280x's for over $400! People will buy them, but it just makes me mad to know how much they are milking this.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Am officially the proud owner of 1ltc after a couple of days mining for the first time properly


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Dang! Newegg now has 280x's for over $400! People will buy them, but it just makes me mad to know how much they are milking this.


Supply and demand unfortunately. They were $380 just 2-3 days ago.


----------



## MrDucktape

I passed the 100 FTC barrier just to see price go down and down and down and down. Hope it skyrockets to the moon this next Monday


----------



## deathlikeeric

Well had the scare of my life, woke at 5am to the sound of water dripping on the floor. Turns out one of my watercooling hose from the motherboard unhooked and water went all over my video card and motherboard while the pc was running... Got lucky since i let it dried out for a couple of hours and everything is working







got lucky!!


----------



## peezysc

If anybody mined any dogecoin, it's listed on http://www.coinedup.com


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> If anybody mined any dogecoin, it's listed on http://www.coinedup.com


I posted that a few pages back


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I posted that a few pages back


lol nice. Needless to say I was shocked to find my 2 hours of solo mining a week ago is worth 1.5 btc right now.


----------



## Tartaros

Hiya Guys! If someone could help me setup my mining settings i woud love it!

So i have an ASUS 7970 DIRECT CU 2, and it is mining ATM 480Kh/s. i know i could get better kh/s rate.

here's my settings atm.

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.us:7777 -u NJB_Mods.1 - p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192

Thanks!

and i would love to talk through skype if someone would like to!

Add.Sn0xy1337.


----------



## gunslinger0077

is there a wallet that works for all coins


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> You guys using Middlecoin and Hashcow... Is the payout as good as say if I was to just simply mine LTC and then convert it to BTC? Because if it is in any way more profitable, then I would really like to give it a swing! The convenience of the auto switch is really enticing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please some feedback on either site is greatly appreciated!


It depends on how diligent you are. If you are constantly watching the coins and switching between them to mine the most profitable, then mining individual coins will probably be more profitable, but I don't have the time for that, so a multipool works well for me. It saves me the time and effort of trading for BTC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Post what you find between the two. I just switched to middlecoin and it seems way more stable.


I will. So far no hiccups, but my single 200mm rad is struggling with keeping two 290's cool, so I need to setup an external cooler for it sometime today. Luckily I have radiators just laying around not being used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Can anyone give me thier cgminer .bat for their 290x? No matter what setting i try in GUIMiner scrypt I cannot get it to start. Keep getting the hardware error. It works if I use the Low defualts(aka 7850 low, 7950 low) but not any of the high or custom ones.
> 
> Or better yet how to get guiminer to work right


For Guiminer I do not use any of the presets. Here are my settings for my cards at stock.

Thread concurrency - 32675
Worksize - 256
Vectors - 1
Intensity - 20 for Middlecoin and 19 for Hashcows
GPU threads - 1
Use Stratum - Yes


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> Hiya Guys! If someone could help me setup my mining settings i woud love it!
> 
> So i have an ASUS 7970 DIRECT CU 2, and it is mining ATM 480Kh/s. i know i could get better kh/s rate.
> 
> here's my settings atm.
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.us:7777 -u NJB_Mods.1 - p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> and i would love to talk through skype if someone would like to!
> 
> Add.Sn0xy1337.


Turn up your I to 18 or 20 and try higher concurrency. My under clocked 7950 gets more than your 7970


----------



## Tartaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Turn up your I to 18 or 20 and try higher concurrency. My under clocked 7950 gets more than your 7970


It doesn't seems to work, only getting 0kh/s now...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> It doesn't seems to work, only getting 0kh/s now...


what clocks and voltage?

try tc 8191 and 1050/1500


----------



## Tartaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> what clocks and voltage?
> 
> try tc 8191 and 1050/1500


i have tried it but my clocks are 1050/1500 and i've changed it to 8191 it's 400 now..

What are happening ? :/


----------



## CravinR1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290-and-290x-litecoin-mining-performance/500_100#post_21374621

First config first set if numbers is the 7950. It does 500 khs at I 18 with 825/1250 under clock. 21k concurrency. When stock clocks got lower khs due to heat. All other settings same except card clocks.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> Hiya Guys! If someone could help me setup my mining settings i woud love it!
> 
> So i have an ASUS 7970 DIRECT CU 2, and it is mining ATM 480Kh/s. i know i could get better kh/s rate.
> 
> here's my settings atm.
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.us:7777 -u NJB_Mods.1 - p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> Thanks!
> r DGC is
> and i would love to talk through skype if someone would like to!
> 
> Add.Sn0xy1337.


Did you add GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 to the bat file?


----------



## Tartaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Did you add GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 to the bat file?


Nope, could you add it to the text so i know how to do it?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> Nope, could you add it to the text so i know how to do it?


add it to the start of your .bat like this:

GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.us:7777 -u NJB_Mods.1 - p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> Nope, could you add it to the text so i know how to do it?


nvm someone just beat me to it


----------



## Tartaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> add it to the start of your .bat like this:
> 
> GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.us:7777 -u NJB_Mods.1 - p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> nvm someone just beat me to it


I've got it working!

etx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.us:7777 -u NJB_Mods.1 -p x --thread-concurrency 8191 --gpu-engine 1080 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune 20 -w 256 -I 13 -g 1

Not the best yet, but definalty better


----------



## Angrybutcher

Alright, so answered my own question a few pages back. thec0de's SXC pool pays out nice, but second time in 2 days they are being ddos'd









Looks like Cryptsy is down too....damn people


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I am now running on both of those sites. I figure it's worth spreading around with my 1.4MH/s.
> 
> Have you thought of using CGwatcher to auto-restart your miners when they get stupid? might be worth a shot. I haven't noticed that problem. My cards seem to stay at their hashrate +/- 3 kH/s basically all the time.


Yeah I have CGwatcher set to restart it every hour now. I wonder if it's this crappy wireless adapter I'm running? It seems to be random.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> Well had the scare of my life, woke at 5am to the sound of water dripping on the floor. Turns out one of my watercooling hose from the motherboard unhooked and water went all over my video card and motherboard while the pc was running... Got lucky since i let it dried out for a couple of hours and everything is working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got lucky!!


Jesus man! Are you using any compression hittings or hose clamps? Are you even using the correct size fittings for your tubing because even the tubing on the barb itself should hold very snug. Glad everything is still working!


----------



## utnorris

Do you have to run this command every time you launch Guiminer. GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

Or do you do it once and your done?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> lol nice. Needless to say I was shocked to find my 2 hours of solo mining a week ago is worth 1.5 btc right now.


wow, how much dogecoins do you have?


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> wow, how much dogecoins do you have?


like 2.3 million


----------



## gunslinger0077

is there anything to do with dogecoins right now?


----------



## Shurr

Anyone think it worth it to solomine XPM? I have 5x 6core amd 2x4core intel and a 4core intel server cpu. getting confliced answers..one calc says ill get ~1.5btc a day worth, and other says ill get nothing.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> like 2.3 million


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Anyone think it worth it to solomine XPM? I have 5x 6core amd 2x4core intel and a 4core intel server cpu. getting confliced answers..one calc says ill get ~1.5btc a day worth, and other says ill get nothing.


Mine PTS.

PD: Double post.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Mine PTS.
> 
> PD: Double post.


What are the advantages of PTS over XPM?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> lol nice. Needless to say I was shocked to find my 2 hours of solo mining a week ago is worth 1.5 btc right now.


Damn.... that's impressive. 2.3 million in 2 hours?!? What kH/s do you have?


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Damn.... that's impressive. 2.3 million in 2 hours?!? What kH/s do you have?


Just 800kh/s right now. I solo mined 4 blocks right when it came out and then switched back to something else because I figured it would never be worth anything.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Just 800kh/s right now. I solo mined 4 blocks right when it came out and then switched back to something else because I figured it would never be worth anything.


Mind telling me what pool you were using? The exchange rate in mine sounds bogus.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Mind telling me what pool you were using? The exchange rate in mine sounds bogus.


I'm using netcode pool now, but I found those 4 big blocks solo mining right after the coin was released.


----------



## gunslinger0077

is there anywhere to trade dogecoins


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> I'm using netcode pool now, but I found those 4 big blocks solo mining right after the coin was released.


I checked out the pool stats and hash to DOGE ratio, sounds too good to be true.

To be clear it's that USD to Dogecoin rate that's throwing me off.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> I'm using netcode pool now, but I found those 4 big blocks solo mining right after the coin was released.


Such value. I knew I should have started mining it when it came out.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I checked out the pool stats and hash to DOGE ratio, sounds too good to be true.
> 
> To be clear it's that USD to Dogecoin rate that's throwing me off.


Yea I ignore the usd thing. Just use coinedup.com btc/doge ratio. Cryptsy says they are adding it soon as well.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Yea I ignore the usd thing. Just use coinedup.com btc/doge ratio. Cryptsy says they are adding it soon as well.


They're only a week old but I'm already guessing solo mining just got a lot harder.

+Rep for the pool. The hashrate is nuts. I never broke 700 Kh/s with the 7950 before.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> They're only a week old but I'm already guessing solo mining just got a lot harder.
> 
> +Rep for the pool. The hashrate is nuts. I never broke 700 Kh/s with the 7950 before.


Thanks. Yea I'd say solo is out. Difficulty is already @ 55.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Thanks. Yea I'd say solo is out. Difficulty is already @ 55.


How do you solo mine DOGE?


----------



## meckert15834

Does ram matter at all?

I have an old Asus a8n-sli premium laying with 4gb of DDR ram.

Would I be able to mine on that while I'm waiting for new egg to get me my mobo and ram!


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> How do you solo mine DOGE?


Set up a dogecoin.conf, and then point your gpu miner to localhost. Honestly I would mine with a pool. The difficulty is high now.
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.0


----------



## thebufenator

Welp, now mining dogecoin.

Maybe I should point a rig at sexcoin too.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Can't wait to get my block for my third 7950 and my Fujipoly Extreme thermal pads this week so I can get my rig back together and start making money again with even better temps! I'm so glad I held onto my 0.2BTC throughout the rise. What was once $20 got me my new MSI TFIII 7950 w/7970 PCB, a brand new 7950 block (which I RMA'd at performance PC's for store credit to buy the Heatkiller for my MSI TFIII 7950 w/7970 PCB), and a nice Vertex 4 128Gb SSD. I LOVE FREE STUFF! Thanks crypto! and thank you life for allowing me live in this generation and witness this revolution known as cryptocurrecies!


----------



## Hokies83

How is everybody today?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How is everybody today?


Tried to mine some hot coins and left empty handed.

WDC looks good, tried to mine for a day pool went down.

SXC looks good, tried to mine it difficulty shoots up.

DGC looks good, tried to mine it difficulty insta doubles.


----------



## cam51037

I'm haven't been active today or yesterday at all, I installed an H320 in my system yesterday and I'm leak testing it today, hopefully the pc will be back up in an hour or two when the testing is done and I'll see how far I can push my 2600k on 1.4V.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How is everybody today?


Wishing we had Corvette's. You?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Wishing we had Corvette's. You?


I am on a quest to get 250 BTC







220 more to go lol. well i have 28 BTC give or take However i have about 15 BTC invested in alts waiting for Pumps..... Ive been lazy starting my own Buisness with money ive earned from mining.

This would be me. https://www.facebook.com/BlueRidgeCorals


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I am on a quest to get 250 BTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 220 more to go lol. well i have 28 BTC give or take However i have about 15 BTC invested in alts waiting for Pumps..... Ive been lazy starting my own Buisness with money ive earned from mining.


What business is that?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How is everybody today?


Long time no see bud. Watcha been up to?


----------



## Faint

How fast the difficulty of Dogecoin increased is insane. I was getting about 1k+ per round (netcode pool) last night but now i'm barely getting 250 a round.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> What business is that?


Online Coral Retailer.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> How fast the difficulty of Dogecoin increased is insane. I was getting about 1k+ per round (netcode pool) last night but now i'm barely getting 250 a round.


Yah... I have 270k of Doge. The value needs to start going way up.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Long time no see bud. Watcha been up to?


This.. And this is why I handed the thread over to Ivan... Im more into this now...




Some of the Ultra Grade stuff i got.


----------



## ForceProjection

Sweet Hokies! If you're not mining anymore, you ought to consider selling me that TF3 of yours... I need a matching set!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> This.. And this is why I handed the thread over to Ivan... Im more into this now...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the Ultra Grade stuff i got.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man! It's looking good! Let me just say.... dats some trippy ****!


----------



## selk22

I am happy today waking up to another 200+ SXC! Now I just need to value to go up because I have nearly 600 now..

Do you guys think SXC is still viable to mine?

I am still getting good returns even with difficulty rising but would it maybe be more worth it to go back to LTC?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Sweet Hokies! If you're not mining anymore, you ought to consider selling me that TF3 of yours... I need a matching set!


''My golden 1350mhz core 1900 mhz ram tf3?

Over my cold dead body!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I am happy today waking up to another 200+ SXC! Now I just need to value to go up because I have nearly 600 now..
> 
> Do you guys think SXC is still viable to mine?
> 
> I am still getting good returns even with difficulty rising but would it maybe be more worth it to go back to LTC?


SXC is still better than LTC at the moment.

I have 700KH on SXC, 1000KH on FTC, and 1500KH on the third coin.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> ''My golden 1350mhz core 1900 mhz ram tf3?
> 
> Over my cold dead body!


Good man







I'm never getting rid of my 7950's. When they are completely outdated and useless they will be hanging on my wall in a shadow box.


----------



## Shurr

I wish there was a primecoin calculator out there. Does anyone know of one?

EDIT:

According to http://anty.info/primecoin-calculator/ and http://anty.info/primecoin-hardware/ it says and using the n difficulty of 9(since there arent very many 10 up( since according to that it just crossed over to 10 difficulty. recently) I would get 6chains per day(or near there) which would be about 55xpm per day. In my pool im only getting like 3 every two days(using beeeeers pool). Is that calc wrong or is solo minig XPM that profitable right now?


----------



## Faint

I wish I had at least one more card like my 290 to mine with.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I have 700KH on SXC, 1000KH on FTC, and 1500KH on the third coin.


I see alot of people mining FTC.. It always just seemed like such a low profit coin but I guess im wrong?

How much FTC do you usually pull with that 1000kh a day?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I wish I had at least one more card like my 290 to mine with.


Get to mining then buddy!









I am also trying to get that accomplished


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> I wish there was a primecoin calculator out there. Does anyone know of one?


I found one that converts XPM into other fiat currencies and some cryptocurrencies here.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I see alot of people mining FTC.. It always just seemed like such a low profit coin but I guess im wrong?
> 
> How much FTC do you usually pull with that 1000kh a day?


I'm getting about 25 a day I believe with 1.45MH/s. So I'd hazard a guess around 18 at 1MH/s?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I see alot of people mining FTC.. It always just seemed like such a low profit coin but I guess im wrong?
> 
> How much FTC do you usually pull with that 1000kh a day?


Should be around 20FTC a day with 1MH/s.

People mine it because the price will probably double in the near future. It used to be 0.0009 a few days ago right now it's 0.0005.

FTC is around the same profit as LTC, but it gives me more coins in my wallet, so me happy


----------



## MotO

Weekend BTC dips = new way to set your watch?

Also, does anybody have --api-listen --api-allow W:127.0.0.1 in their config?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> ''My golden 1350mhz core 1900 mhz ram tf3?
> 
> Over my cold dead body!


Haha! Yeah, that one. I need another to keep my 1925 core 1975 memory TF3 company!









I likely might be able to get higher on my core, but my psu is a little on the questionable side. CPU mining on more than 2 cores while gpu mining pulls more than the Silencer can handle, even w/ my AX-750 picking up the slack, powering the 8 & 6 pin power on both gpu's

I'll be getting a 1000w to replace that p.o.s. Silencer Mk. III, & pair up w/ my AX-750 that's picking up the Silencers slack in a in a few days though. We'll see if I can push it a little higher then.


----------



## thebufenator

I have a feeling dogecoin is going to plummet in value over the weekend.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Weekend BTC dips = new way to set your watch?
> 
> Also, does anybody have *--api-listen --api-allow W:127.0.0.1 in their config*?


What does this do?


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I found one that converts XPM into other fiat currencies and some cryptocurrencies here.


thanks, but i was looking for a mining calc. like what hardware equates out to in xpm/day


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What does this do?


I don't know. I just found it in my quest to fix my disconnecting issues and was wondering if other people were running it. It seemed to help but I still get them. Mad rep to anyone who knows if it's my setup or a CGminer issue. It's so annoying.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I don't know. I just found it in my quest to fix my disconnecting issues and was wondering if other people were running it. It seemed to help but I still get them. Mad rep to anyone who knows if it's my setup or a CGminer issue. It's so annoying.


I had more issues with connections at Hashcow as well.......


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I had more issues with connections at Hashcow as well.......


Where it disconnects, hash rate falls, then it goes back to being fine but the hash rate never really fully recovers? It does it on middlecoin, too.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I don't know. I just found it in my quest to fix my disconnecting issues and was wondering if other people were running it. It seemed to help but I still get them. Mad rep to anyone who knows if it's my setup or a CGminer issue. It's so annoying.


It's a connection issue. Do you use wired? If so most likely the pool's problem. Had this happened to me 5 times today.

Anyways, I deposited 900 SXC into Cryptsy yesterday this time and still didn't show up. Should I be worried? A few days back I deposited 300 FST and that also took a long time.

Check ports here: http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Where it disconnects, hash rate falls, then it goes back to being fine but the hash rate never really fully recovers? It does it on middlecoin, too.


Do you need to forward ports on your router? Is your firewall blocking you maybe? I haven't had disconnect issues with either of those sites.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Where it disconnects, hash rate falls, then it goes back to being fine but the hash rate never really fully recovers? It does it on middlecoin, too.


I use both pools, and have not had that many connection issues. More with hashcows.

However, if there is a connection issue, my hashrate recovers pretty quickly.


----------



## kennah

So annoy

I knew about dogecoin on the first day and tried solo mining but couldn't get it to work and didn't want to spend the time figuring it out


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I don't know. I just found it in my quest to fix my disconnecting issues and was wondering if other people were running it. It seemed to help but I still get them. Mad rep to anyone who knows if it's my setup or a CGminer issue. It's so annoying.


It's not just you. Hashco.ws has been doing the same to many people. A bunch of people were on their irc channel complaining of it yesterday. I swapped back over to Middlecoin myself, and I've had only one disco in the past 24 hours.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> So annoy
> 
> I knew about dogecoin on the first day and tried solo mining but couldn't get it to work and didn't want to spend the time figuring it out


but it so much potential, so win

think moneys

doggies is moneys


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's a connection issue. Do you use wired? If so most likely the pool's problem. Had this happened to me 5 times today.


Wireless. I'm going to try a wired connection in a bit. When it happens, does your hashrate fully recover?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Do you need to forward ports on your router? Is your firewall blocking you maybe? I haven't had disconnect issues with either of those sites.


Firewall's good. I'll try forwarding port 8888 I guess. I thought a blocked port would just not let CGminor run instead of randomly disconnecting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I use both pools, and have not had that many connection issues. More with hashcows.
> 
> However, if there is a connection issue, my hashrate recovers pretty quickly.


Hmmm weird. Do you mind posting your settings/config?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> It's not just you. Hashco.ws has been doing the same to many people. A bunch of people were on their irc channel complaining of it yesterday. I swapped back over to Middlecoin myself, and I've had only one disco in the past 24 hours.


The thing is I got the same thing when I switched to middlecoin. If the wired connection doesn't help then IDK what I'm going to do. CGwatcher won't update the current hash rate(only the average) so it won't restart it when the hash drops. Arg.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Hmmm weird. Do you mind posting your settings/config?


Nothing supper special, 2x 7970:

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333",
"user" : "1NepUwerqmXq8Vuy6Dw9VhRNHrDQzK4AAA",
"pass" : "1"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888",
"user" : "",
"pass" : "1"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://usa.wemineltc.com:80",
"user" : "",
"pass" : "1"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://doge.luckyminers.com:3313",
"user" : "",
"pass" : "1"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "13,13",
"vectors" : "1,1",
"worksize" : "256,256",
"kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192,8192",
"shaders" : "2048,2048",
"gpu-engine" : "0-0,0-0",
"gpu-fan" : "0,0",
"gpu-memclock" : "0,0",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "0,0",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.000,0.000",
"temp-cutoff" : "95,95",
"temp-overheat" : "85,85",
"temp-target" : "75,75",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "1",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"no-submit-stale" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "30",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Wireless. I'm going to try a wired connection in a bit. When it happens, does your hashrate fully recover?


If it reconnects hashrate fully recover within seconds. Eg: Last night I ran out of ports so I had to disconnect a rig briefly to connect a switch. Hashrate fully recovers soon after I reconnect the cable.

Using wireless might cause packet loss, pretty bad if you are mining or doing something else "mission critical".


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Currently mining on doge.netcodepool.org. I use them for LTC mining as well.


i use netcodepool for LTC as well and just started to switch to DOG, but my miner gets JSON errors for some reason when trying to mine DOG on doge.netcodepool.org. i dont get it? all my other pools work, just not DOG?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Nothing supper special, 2x 7970:


Thanks man. I see you have some stuff that I don't

"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "1",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"no-submit-stale" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "30",

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> If it reconnects hashrate fully recover within seconds. Eg: Last night I ran out of ports so I had to disconnect a rig briefly to connect a switch. Hashrate fully recovers soon after I reconnect the cable.
> 
> Using wireless might cause packet loss, pretty bad if you are mining or doing something else "mission critical".


This is what I'm thinking. I have to find a way to run a ethernet cable to it.

BTW hashcows payed out big for me today even though CGminer was down when I got home. 0.04042939 BTC.


----------



## Faint

If/once doge becomes too difficult to mine, I'll probably mine sexcoin again.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Thanks man. I see you have some stuff that I don't
> 
> "api-mcast-port" : "4028",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "1",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "no-submit-stale" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "30",
> This is what I'm thinking. I have to find a way to run a ethernet cable to it.
> 
> BTW hashcows payed out big for me today even though CGminer was down when I got home. 0.04042939 BTC.


What is your hash rate?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> If/once doge becomes too difficult to mine, I'll probably mine sexcoin again.


I just want to get at least 150,000 Dogecoins although they are down to 0.05 mBTC now. Wish these puppies could be pumped to 1 cent each. Sexcoin isn't giving me any good payouts so far, plus there is more potential with many thousands instead of hundreds.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Wireless. I'm going to try a wired connection in a bit. When it happens, does your hashrate fully recover?
> Firewall's good. I'll try forwarding port 8888 I guess. *I thought a blocked port would just not let CGminor run instead of randomly disconnecting.
> *Hmmm weird. Do you mind posting your settings/config?
> The thing is I got the same thing when I switched to middlecoin. If the wired connection doesn't help then IDK what I'm going to do. CGwatcher won't update the current hash rate(only the average) so it won't restart it when the hash drops. Arg.


That is what I would figure but just throwing out some things to check. Any luck yet?
*
Quick question for you guys regarding DogeCoin.... Which of the following scenarios is better?
*Scenario A: ~100 accepted per minute but averaging 7% rejected and 3% stale (1.8Mhash)
Scenario B: ~ 45 accepted per minute 0% rejected and less than 3% stale


----------



## Willanhanyard

How about Emerald? It has been on the top of coinchoose for a few days now.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Can I point middlecoin straight to my cryptsy btc deposit address?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I just want to get at least 150,000 Dogecoins although they are down to 0.05 mBTC now. Wish these puppies could be pumped to 1 cent each. Sexcoin isn't giving me any good payouts so far, plus there is more potential with many thousands instead of hundreds.


I attempted to mine sexcoins yesterday for about 12 hours or so. Within the first couple hours I was closing in on 100 and at some point in the night their server dumped. Still can't connect to it. Anyone have any idea what happened to thec0de.com? They were ddos'd earlier yesterday, I'm assuming it's going on again all day today.







What's another decent sexcoin pool?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I attempted to mine sexcoins yesterday for about 12 hours or so. Within the first couple hours I was closing in on 100 and at some point in the night their server dumped. Still can't connect to it. Anyone have any idea what happened to thec0de.com? They were ddos'd earlier yesterday, I'm assuming it's going on again all day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's another decent sexcoin pool?


My .bat file has me switching between two pools in case one goes down. Quebec-Pool and Lavajumper. This is what I use.

Code:



Code:


cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://38.64.138.118:3333 -u (user) -p (pass) --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://lavapit.lavajumper.com:3693 -u (user) -p (pass) --retry-pause 10 --thread-concurrency 16000

--retry-pause sets the number of seconds try the first pool again if it's not working.


----------



## Shurr

on wemineftc.com my worker is reporting 100khash. my guiminer is reporting 1.5Mhash. i know it says its okay if the numbers arent accurate, should I be worried? or ignore it?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

What card and what intensity - I remembered seeing a post somewhere about how intensity over 12 or 13 on a 7970 would cause issues. I remembered this after I had 400kh/s reported, but the pool only said 40kh/s. Dropped intensity to 12 and boom - they agree. Back to the 4-500kh/s.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I just want to get at least 150,000 Dogecoins although they are down to 0.05 mBTC now. Wish these puppies could be pumped to 1 cent each. Sexcoin isn't giving me any good payouts so far, plus there is more potential with many thousands instead of hundreds.


I just passed 300k Doges. If they made it to $0.01 each I'd be pretty happy. I should have at least 500k tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## utnorris

So one of my systems crashed today. RAID1 and it still didn't matter. Windows got corrupted and couldn't recover. I have tried to import my addresses for that system and I keep getting invalid addresses even though I have confirmed they are correct. Luckily I sent my FTC coins to BTCe earlier today, so not a total loss, but still. I am currently trying to reinstall Windows and that isn't going well either, it keeps asking for a nonexistent driver. Taking a break for now and will try again in a bit. Looks like Friday the thirteenth was today for me.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Where would you recommend mining Doge from? I tried the gentoomen pool, but my cgminer never starts


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> What card and what intensity - I remembered seeing a post somewhere about how intensity over 12 or 13 on a 7970 would cause issues. I remembered this after I had 400kh/s reported, but the pool only said 40kh/s. Dropped intensity to 12 and boom - they agree. Back to the 4-500kh/s.


290x and 18 intensity. they are getting about 880each, but wemine ftc is reporting 40-70. They are receiving work and everything so I dunno.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Drop to 12 intensity and check after 5minutes. Then report back.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Why are lots of people mining Doge?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Where would you recommend mining Doge from? I tried the gentoomen pool, but my cgminer never starts


doge.netcodepool.org

That's where I've been mining and no issues so far.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

You can't get into that pool anymore


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> What is your hash rate?


720 right now. Edit: scratch the big payout. I read my ledger wrong lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> That is what I would figure but just throwing out some things to check. Any luck yet?


It's a little more stable it seems but it still disconnected a few times although the hash rate didn't seem to fall as much.


----------



## Deadboy90

Seems like there is a new godsend coin every couple of days. Before it was sexcoin now it dogecoin.


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Seems like there is a new godsend coin every couple of days. Before it was sexcoin now it dogecoin.


And that, in like 4 days lol


----------



## selk22

I thought the Doge coin was a joke? Right now is it more profitable than LTC or SXC?


----------



## ccRicers

To me it's pulling in more BTC, at least more than SXC would, even with the difficulty change today. Doge just has that special appeal, it is more 'fun' than many other alt coins right now.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I thought the Doge coin was a joke? Right now is it more profitable than LTC or SXC?


No. Sxc are worth .05 cents each right now, dogecoins aren't even worth a penny.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> You can't get into that pool anymore


doge.netcodepool.org?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> To me it's pulling in more BTC, at least more than SXC would, even with the difficulty change today. Doge just has that special appeal, it is more 'fun' than many other alt coins right now.


Dogecoin is really fun lol. Read the thread on bitcointalk forum, it's hilarious. I think it has a ton of potential and it's the first coin actually based on something Internet related, Sexcoin just sounds dumb IMHO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> No. Sxc are worth .05 cents each right now, dogecoins aren't even worth a penny.


Dogecoins aren't even a week old, give them a chance. When Dogecoins get to $1, imma be rich.


----------



## selk22

*"We don't know what we dig them for!"
*



We Dig Dig Dig Dig!


----------



## Deadboy90

So what's the reccomended difficulty setting for a 7950? 11?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Yeah, it's registration blocked


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Drop to 12 intensity and check after 5minutes. Then report back.


lowered the hash rate down to like 300. still didnt match the pool.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Dogecoins aren't even a week old, give them a chance. When Dogecoins get to $1, imma be rich.


Yeah I may just let my miner sit on dogecoin while i sleep tonight just to have some if the value does eventually rise.. Any suggestion for a good pool for single GPU not 24/7 more like 18/7 lol


----------



## Deadboy90

Dogecoins are down 25% in the last 12 hours.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Dogecoins are down 25% in the last 12 hours.


Yeah just saw that right after I posted lol.. I think I may just stick with SXC because it seems to be holding semi steady the last few days..

I think Dogecoin will get tons of hype though because don't underestimate reddit and 4chan


----------



## Deadboy90

Anyone know why I will mine for a bit, get some shares quite quickly and then my rate of getting shares slows to a crawl?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> doge.netcodepool.org?
> Dogecoin is really fun lol. Read the thread on bitcointalk forum, it's hilarious. I think it has a ton of potential and it's the first coin actually based on something Internet related, Sexcoin just sounds dumb IMHO.
> Dogecoins aren't even a week old, give them a chance. When Dogecoins get to $1, imma be rich.


There's gonna be a hundred BILLION in all, so I'd say 1 cent to 10 cents would make for a more realistic market cap. But that's gonna still be a good price given how easy they are to mine right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So what's the reccomended difficulty setting for a 7950? 11?


Do you mean the intensity? I keep my HD 7950 at 18 mining overnight and while I am at work.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> doge.netcodepool.org?
> Dogecoin is really fun lol. Read the thread on bitcointalk forum, it's hilarious. I think it has a ton of potential and it's the first coin actually based on something Internet related, Sexcoin just sounds dumb IMHO.
> Dogecoins aren't even a week old, give them a chance. *If Dogecoins get to $1, imma be rich.*


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> There's gonna be a hundred BILLION in all, so I'd say 1 cent to 10 cents would make for a more realistic market cap. But that's gonna still be a good price given how easy they are to mine right now.
> Do you mean the intensity? I keep my HD 7950 at 18 mining overnight and while I am at work.


Ok because mine defaults to 20. Is that bad or should I drop it a bit?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Fixed that for you.


Wow. Much negativity. Such hate. No positivity. Doge laugh when we rich and you poor.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> There's gonna be a hundred BILLION in all, so I'd say 1 cent to 10 cents would make for a more realistic market cap. But that's gonna still be a good price given how easy they are to mine right now.
> Do you mean the intensity? I keep my HD 7950 at 18 mining overnight and while I am at work.


Ok because mine defaults to 20. Is that bad or should I drop it a bit?


----------



## ZombieJon

Bad call on my part for Dogecoin.


----------



## Deadboy90

Woah. Dogecoin now down 30% Not looking good Jeff...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Woah. Dogecoin now down 30% Not looking good Jeff...


What coin doesn't go down when it's introduced, I'm not worried


----------



## Deadboy90

So I guess I'm mining for the night. I was planning on playing some BF4 but for some reason I'm getting some irritating stutter tonight despite my ping being below 50 on every server I try. I hate having to choose between mining and gaming


----------



## Playapplepie

I am not understanding how people will take Dogecoin seriously.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I am not understanding how people will take Dogecoin seriously.


Hmmm.... meme = Internet = digital currency? It goes hand in hand.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmmm.... meme = Internet = digital currency? It goes hand in hand.


I don't believe it works like that. I am having trouble taking a crypto currency based off an overused meme seriously.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I don't believe it works like that. I am having trouble taking a crypto currency based off an overused meme seriously.


Oh well, your loss, you won't be a Dogellionare.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> lowered the hash rate down to like 300. still didnt match the pool.


huh. well then I'm out of suggestions.


----------



## Playapplepie

So I sold a Litecoin on BTC-e. Where do I go from here?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So I sold a Litecoin on BTC-e. Where do I go from here?


Strip club with the boys!


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Strip club with the boys!


I mean, how do I cash this trick out? I have $29 in BTC-e, I want that in my bank account.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Strip club with the boys!


Do strippers take bitcoin?


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I mean, how do I cash this trick out? I have $29 in BTC-e, I want that in my bank account.


easiest way in the US is to go from btce to coinbase and coinbase into your bank account.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> easiest way in the US is to go from btce to coinbase and coinbase into your bank account.


Any transaction fees?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> easiest way in the US is to go from btce to coinbase and coinbase into your bank account.


Does coinbase make you do that stupid thing where you have to fax them a copy of a cellphone bill or something to get your payout?


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Any transaction fees?


yes, every place is gonna have a fee..its how they make money, its something like .002btc or something small, though..but i guess if you are just transfering 20dollars its substantial.

you can always go from btce to paypal, but that has i think a minimum amount of 500usd, plus it has a 7% transaction fee.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Does coinbase make you do that stupid thing where you have to fax them a copy of a cellphone bill or something to get your payout?


No, if I remeber it was just the they deposit like 1.20 and 1.14 in your bank and you tell them the amounts to verify. Really simple.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Does coinbase make you do that stupid thing where you have to fax them a copy of a cellphone bill or something to get your payout?


No, they actually verify your identity. I bought a few BTC coins when they dipped down the other week for a pretty nice chunk of change and didn't have to send in anything. They seem to be a pretty stand up company. Check out their main page.


----------



## Playapplepie

So do I have to actually buy a Bitcoin with a Litecoin then sell the Bitcoin amount and transfer into my bank?


----------



## Deadboy90

Hot damn check this out:
http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/pair/orb/btc/coins-e/10-days

Anyone who has any ORB coins or whatever these things are better sell NOW! Someone just got rich tonight...


----------



## Namwons

can someone help me out to mine some DOGEcoins?

thats the JSON error im getting. i can mine other coins just fine and connect to pools fine except for DOGE? is my .bat for this suppose to be different because i use the "same" bat for all my coins and all the others work fine?


----------



## Playapplepie

I don't understand how to transfer Litecoins/Bitcoins/Money from BTC-e to Coinbase.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I don't understand how to transfer Litecoins/Bitcoins/Money from BTC-e to Coinbase.


It's not that difficult...

1. Trade your Litecoins for Bitcoins
2. Send your Bitcoins to coinbase.
3. Sell your Bitcoins for USD at coinbase and the USD is automatically sent to your bank account.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## selk22

Bah my SXC is now dropping to around .0013 of LTC from .0020 when I started a few days ago.. I think I will hold on to what I have and stop mining this for now..

Any suggestions on what to pick up next? I see many of you on Dogecoins and wonder if someone can point me in the direction of a good PPS or PPLNS pool for them?

Or I am open to other suggestions for profitable scrypt coins


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It's not that difficult...
> 
> 1. Trade your Litecoins for Bitcoins
> 2. Send your Bitcoins to coinbase.
> 3. Sell your Bitcoins for USD at coinbase and the USD is automatically sent to your bank account.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I get that, but I am having trouble finding an address or something to send my Bitcoins over to my Coinbase. Or do I have to wait for my bank account to verify?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I get that, but I am having trouble finding an address or something to send my Bitcoins over to my Coinbase. Or do I have to wait for my bank account to verify?


On coinbase, click on "Account Settings," and then click on "Bitcoin Addresses."

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> On coinbase, click on "Account Settings," and then click on "Bitcoin Addresses."
> 
> Jeffinslaw


You've got to be kidding me....if that link was a snake it would have bit me in the face.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmmm.... meme = Internet = digital currency? It goes hand in hand.


Theres a coin for that lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> Theres a coin for that lol


Ehh no, I disagree lol.

Here you go guys: http://www.overclock.net/t/1451476/giveaway-25-000-dogecoins

Jeffinslaw


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Bah my SXC is now dropping to around .0013 of LTC from .0020 when I started a few days ago.. I think I will hold on to what I have and stop mining this for now..


Craptsy. But what can you do, call the regulators ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

jeff it says i have no premission to view.

btw, i just arrived at school and found out all my dogecoin workers died D: hopefully it's not a power outage or fire

ill just hope for the best when i go back in 6 hours


----------



## arcade9

mining dogecoins now! much fun, much profit, many coins







fastest growing altcoin ever!

I'm getting thousands of coins a day with low hashrate 500khs

Plus cryptsy said they will be adding dogecoin very soon


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

dogbiscuit, i deposited 90sxc at crytspy on satuarday night and no signs pf it so far. already over 9000 confirms


----------



## arcade9

dogecoin is getting a lot of interest and it has been just a week since the release date

amazing!









It seems everyone mining LTC is moving to Dogecoin, check this:


The next difficulty is lower because all the miners switching to the doge

Fellow miners from OC.NET please like Dogecoin on cryptsy so they can add it faster

https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/45115/page/last#post-110014

just hit 'like this idea' for the coin to growth, much profit woof!


----------



## ccRicers

I agree, the more exchanges it's on the better. I have never used Cryptsy before and some of the horror stories here make me afraid of trusting my money to them. I'd sooner move money to BTC-e than there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> jeff it says i have no premission to view.
> 
> btw, i just arrived at school and found out all my dogecoin workers died D: hopefully it's not a power outage or fire
> 
> ill just hope for the best when i go back in 6 hours


If you're using Netcodepool, switch to port 4094. Load balancing issues.


----------



## arcade9

wow! dogecoin in position #1 in http://coinmarketcap.com


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> wow! dogecoin in position #1 in http://coinmarketcap.com


wow. so much photoshop, not funny. wow.


----------



## ccRicers

[edit] Beaten to the punch!

When they say 4th most mined scrypt coin, if it's counting by most Gh/s that would be impressive.


----------



## arcade9

dont believe me look for yourself http://coinmarketcap.com/


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> dont believe me look for yourself http://coinmarketcap.com/


The price isn't right though. If you actually dig into it, it's still fractions of a penny each.


----------



## GoLDii3

There's something sneaky behind this.



5 BTC per DGC. That's madness. However the reported price was 0.000036 or something like that.


----------



## Fanboy88

That currency is so volatile it's back down to the 25 spot.


----------



## Faint

Still going to mine Doge. Finally got my hands on 117k of it.


----------



## GoLDii3

Lol just placed and order in coinedup for DGC/LTC at 0,50 LTC each.

Too bad it's probably going to be cancelled.


----------



## Faint

A little while ago, for DOGE/BTC it was at like 4.000500001.


----------



## Deadboy90

This is ridiculous, I have never seen such a volatile currency


----------



## ccRicers

After two days I finally got Cgminer working with a Xubuntu 12.04 install, on a Athlon 3200+ Compaq Presario.

Most of the setbacks were due to my ignorance on how to handle some problems. I tried to follow Cryptobadger's guide as best as I could.

I tried installing three times and after getting past the questionnaire, it hangs at some point during the installation. This is because it fails at some point to contact the server because it tries to download updates as it installs. The next time I unplugged the ethernet cable and ran the installation again, this time finally working.

Then I logged in and downloaded some beta Catalyst drivers from AMD's site. The install seemed to have worked, it recognized the 7850 card but on reboot I the screen froze on the loading screen.

I thought my OS install got screwed up due to some new packages I installed that weren't video related so I did a hard drive format and installed everything _again_. Catalyst install, reboot, screen froze again but then it occurred to me. I have to plug in the monitor to the card I installed.

Then, it worked! I went on to install CGminer 3.7 as per the Cryptobadger guide (didn't install Putty or SSH) and did some test runs. The card is crap, the cooling is crap but this wasn't a big deal since I already made a purchase of a Sapphire 7970. But it was good to know I am able to set up a second worker for my pools and can break the 1Mh/s barrier soon.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> jeff it says i have no premission to view.
> 
> btw, i just arrived at school and found out all my dogecoin workers died D: hopefully it's not a power outage or fire
> 
> ill just hope for the best when i go back in 6 hours


It was a giveaway for 25k Doges but according to the mods, I can't do that









And any place reporting more than 0.0000X for DOGE/BTC is INCORRECT. And also, be careful with coinedup, it's not like MtGox where it fills orders from the lowest number up, if there is an offer for 1BTC to 1DOGE, it will fill it if someone accidentally puts that in as a buy order. However, people don't using keep tons of BTC on there so it isn't a huge issue.

Jeffi


----------



## Faint

I'm just going to keep the sell orders that I made at coinedup.


----------



## Shurr

getting a little frustrated with my 3 new computers. Trying to mine FTC at wemineftc and the cards are reporting they are getting 850-880hash each, with 2per mobo/worker thats about 1.7mhash each. wemineftc is only reporting like 30hash(30..not even 300) so I left it on over night to see if it was just reporting bad, but i was getting my shares. nope. Atleast according the mining calc estimate vs what i actually made(in a 12hr span). Quite frustrating.


----------



## ccRicers

Anyone getting higher hashrates reported by your pool than what Cgminer is showing? I get spikes of 1 Mh/s but I am only running a single 7950. What is happening to show high numbers?


----------



## thebufenator

What pool are people using for doge?

I am on coinedup cause luckyminers went down. It seems all the pools cannot sustain the massive load.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> What pool are people using for doge?
> 
> I am on coinedup cause luckyminers went down. It seems all the pools cannot sustain the massive load.


The Netcode pool stopped taking new users because they don't want to end up dominating the total network hashrate. My backup pool is on Gentoomen.


----------



## ForceProjection

Dammit, first block I've found, and it happens while I'm mining in the Middlecoin pool. Which, if I'm not mistaken, doesn't give block bonuses...


----------



## Moragg

My 3 R9 290s arrived a few days ago... but I still have no mobo or PSU to run them


----------



## ccRicers

Finally paid for my Sapphire 7970 today. Breaking that 1 Mh/s barrier


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Finally paid for my Sapphire 7970 today. Breaking that 1 Mh/s barrier


Congrats


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Does ram matter at all?
> 
> I have an old Asus a8n-sli premium laying with 4gb of DDR ram.
> 
> Would I be able to mine on that while I'm waiting for new egg to get me my mobo and ram!


As far as I can tell system ram does not matter. I have a sempron pc with 2g ddr3 and my cards are mining excellent. Even the mobo shouldn't matter to much, as long as you are plugging directly to x16 (size) slots, or using powered riser cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> getting a little frustrated with my 3 new computers. Trying to mine FTC at wemineftc and the cards are reporting they are getting 850-880hash each, with 2per mobo/worker thats about 1.7mhash each. wemineftc is only reporting like 30hash(30..not even 300) so I left it on over night to see if it was just reporting bad, but i was getting my shares. nope. Atleast according the mining calc estimate vs what i actually made(in a 12hr span). Quite frustrating.


Why don't you try another pool? give-me-cons.com has been good to me.

I think my other 2 280x just came in today, now to try and hook them up tomorrow...







(Power willing)


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Why don't you try another pool? give-me-cons.com has been good to me.


I did, I tried switching it over to my goto LTC pool at netcodepool...same problem. So...Im thinking its me, but im not sure what it could be.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Why don't you try another pool? give-me-cons.com has been good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I tried switching it over to my goto LTC pool at netcodepool...same problem. So...Im thinking its me, but im not sure what it could be.
Click to expand...

Well that is strange, typically if your miner client is reporting everything OK, you're fine on that end. I know it is generally advised that the pool graphs or readings on hash aren't necessarily right, but across 2 different pools, showing the same thing that may indicate a problem.

Happening on 3 different computers too?


----------



## Namwons

wow, i dont know if i want to start mining DOGE anymore? after the spikes its been having, it looks like a pump and dump?


----------



## Faint

Doge difficulty now at 101.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Doge difficulty now at 101.


Well, I'll mine it as long as it makes more moneys than FTC.

I have FTC set as failover, that pool is really unreliable.


----------



## peezysc

I think I will wait for doge to hit cryptsy before I do anything. Right now the only investment I have in it is a few bucks in electricity.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh well, your loss, you won't be a *Dogellionare*.


That rolls off the tongue surprisingly well









LTC is down $5, fruckin beautiful. There go my exchanges


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> LTC is down $5, fruckin beautiful. There go my exchanges


I'm still down from when I bought at $38 lol. Granted, it was just playing with 2 coins I mined myself, sold at $41, re-bought at $38, never made it back


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Doge difficulty now at 101.


Still gets you about 100 Doges a day per Kh/s. Not too worried yet.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> I think I will wait for doge to hit cryptsy before I do anything. Right now the only investment I have in it is a few bucks in electricity.


I suggest you get in on it sooner rather than later. I'm just rolling in those Doges. 420,000 and counting.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I suggest you get in on it sooner rather than later. I'm just rolling in those Doges. 420,000 and counting.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


2.44 million. I was talking about dumping it


----------



## Faint

I currently have 141k. Of course, I'll be mining this straight for awhile.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> 2.44 million. I was talking about dumping it


That's a pretty large amount. Maybe you keep it and become a Dogellionare?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well that is strange, typically if your miner client is reporting everything OK, you're fine on that end. I know it is generally advised that the pool graphs or readings on hash aren't necessarily right, but across 2 different pools, showing the same thing that may indicate a problem.
> 
> Happening on 3 different computers too?


Yup. All the same except different ram. its really odd!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well that is strange, typically if your miner client is reporting everything OK, you're fine on that end. I know it is generally advised that the pool graphs or readings on hash aren't necessarily right, but across 2 different pools, showing the same thing that may indicate a problem.
> 
> Happening on 3 different computers too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. All the same except different ram. its really odd!
Click to expand...

Well if you want to point to my worker on give me coins for a couple hours, I'll tell you if the graph goes up









It works pretty well at GMC at least, It will show me dips and spikes, but the average is consistently about right with what my miner reports as steady output.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> 2.44 million. I was talking about dumping it


Did you feel bad about not having dumped it when it was priced higher?

And I just realized I mined my first doge block today and it generated 645k coins, too bad pools don't give "block bonuses" D:


----------



## cam51037

Just started mining Doges and I have 3.95 Doges from faucets.







Get on my level!


----------



## Slappa

First time breaking 1Mh/s

6950 + 7950


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Did you feel bad about not having dumped it when it was priced higher?
> 
> And I just realized I mined my first doge block today and it generated 645k coins, too bad pools don't give "block bonuses" D:


I was trying to in the 7s but the site kept going down. I finally decided to just ride it out for now. It could go higher.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> First time breaking 1Mh/s
> 
> 6950 + 7950


Congrats









Do we need to make a Steam Group chat or something? Or is there some sort of IRC channel we could populate?

I'm kind of thinking about making a user guide for BAMT.. there is a somewhat extensive forum post about it where you can download, but it would probably be nice to have one over here, with some newb friendly step-by-step info. It was ridiculously easy to get my new cards setup and going..


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to make a Steam Group chat or something? Or is there some sort of IRC channel we could populate?
> 
> I'm kind of thinking about making a user guide for BAMT.. there is a somewhat extensive forum post about it where you can download, but it would probably be nice to have one over here, with some newb friendly step-by-step info. It was ridiculously easy to get my new cards setup and going..


Yes, I would be down for that.

I was discussing this a few days back but some of my comments got deleted by mods. The rule is that we aren't allowed to use the OCN or overclock.net name for any mining groups. We have to come up with a different name.


----------



## peezysc

My 2 r9 280x cards came in!!!!!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to make a Steam Group chat or something? Or is there some sort of IRC channel we could populate?
> 
> I'm kind of thinking about making a user guide for BAMT.. there is a somewhat extensive forum post about it where you can download, but it would probably be nice to have one over here, with some newb friendly step-by-step info. It was ridiculously easy to get my new cards setup and going..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would be down for that.
> 
> I was discussing this a few days back but some of my comments got deleted by mods. The rule is that we aren't allowed to use the OCN or overclock.net name for any mining groups. We have to come up with a different name.
Click to expand...

Well maybe @ivanlabrie or someone can setup a Steam group then and it can be posted in OP for anyone to join.


----------



## 2tired

I have 2 r 290s. Is there a way I can game on one card and mine on the other? because crossfire would be pointless for me. Thanks.


----------



## nismoskyline

just started mining ftc with my three 6950s, quite happy it only took me ~10 minutes to set it all up


----------



## MotO

STILL getting random pool disconnects even with a wired connection! Is anybody running 280x's on windows 8 at hashcows or multipool and if so can you post your .bat file? I've tried everything: wired connection, different versions of cgminer, different pools, forwarding port 8888, checking firewall, and nothing stops them. I don't mind the disconnects since they only last 10 seconds or less but my hash rate never recovers for some reason.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> 
> 
> just started mining ftc with my three 6950s, quite happy it only took me ~10 minutes to set it all up


A 6950 is a upgraded 5870 and my 5870 was getting 400 khs at i-18 with stock clocks


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> STILL getting random pool disconnects even with a wired connection! Is anybody running 280x's on windows 8 at hashcows or multipool and if so can you post your .bat file? I've tried everything: wired connection, different versions of cgminer, different pools, forwarding port 8888, checking firewall, and nothing stops them. I don't mind the disconnects since they only last 10 seconds or less but my hash rate never recovers for some reason.


What version of CGMiner are you using? I've heard sometimes when multipool switches coins it can cause miners to disconnect for a little bit, and I believe CGMiner 3.1 doesn't have this issue, I may be wrong though.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> I have 2 r 290s. Is there a way I can game on one card and mine on the other? because crossfire would be pointless for me. Thanks.


Yes, easily. All you have to do in cgminer is type "G" for the gpu settings. "D" for disable, choosing which gpu to disable (either GPU0 or GPU1 corresponding with "0" or "1"). Hit enter. Done. You're now mining on only 1 card.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> A 6950 is a upgraded 5870 and my 5870 was getting 400 khs at i-18 with stock clocks


all three of mine are sandwiched together so i have to really lower the clocks so they don't blow up


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> STILL getting random pool disconnects even with a wired connection! Is anybody running 280x's on windows 8 at hashcows or multipool and if so can you post your .bat file? I've tried everything: wired connection, different versions of cgminer, different pools, forwarding port 8888, checking firewall, and nothing stops them. I don't mind the disconnects since they only last 10 seconds or less but my hash rate never recovers for some reason.


Run CGwatcher, at least then it will auto restart (and maybe try Middlecoin as a failover). However, I'm still getting major disconnects from them too, & I switched temporarily to Middlecoin until Hashco.ws gets their issues ironed out. Seriously though, it's not a problem on your end, but on Hashco.ws. Middlecoin's been rock stable for me, even though their fees are a little higher.


----------



## spacin9

R9 290s are abound on the egg. $23 per LTC. Servers pools are down all over the place. It's litecoin Armageddon and no one is talking about it.


----------



## RAFFY

Whats the command in CGminer to enable only a single GPU? Preferably I would like to enable my second GPU since BF4 is broken and I can only use one anyways.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Steam group chat sounds pretty cool









plz ltc value go up kthxbye


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Yes, easily. All you have to do in cgminer is type "G" for the gpu settings. "D" for disable, choosing which gpu to disable (either GPU0 or GPU1 corresponding with "0" or "1"). Hit enter. Done. You're now mining on only 1 card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Whats the command in CGminer to enable only a single GPU? Preferably I would like to enable my second GPU since BF4 is broken and I can only use one anyways.


Right above you is the procedure for that in command prompt.


----------



## CravinR1

Well I finally got some tweaking to my 7950 bios and improved over 50 khs. From 520 to 570


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> all three of mine are sandwiched together so i have to really lower the clocks so they don't blow up


Yeah temps are only thing holding me back. Before with 520 khs I had to run 860/1250 to keep cards under 86 cel anything higher and my bios went from 1.125 to 1.250 and temps skyrocketed. Now with a tweak bios to 1.025 at 1000/1500 and nice temps and khs


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Right above you is the procedure for that in command prompt.


What is the command for my .conf file? When I disable GPU0 in CGminer after starting both GPU's I still crash. Or is it not possible to game on one GPU and mine on the other?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What version of CGMiner are you using? I've heard sometimes when multipool switches coins it can cause miners to disconnect for a little bit, and I believe CGMiner 3.1 doesn't have this issue, I may be wrong though.


Currently 3.1.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Run CGwatcher, at least then it will auto restart (and maybe try Middlecoin as a failover). However, I'm still getting major disconnects from them too, & I switched temporarily to Middlecoin until Hashco.ws gets their issues ironed out. Seriously though, it's not a problem on your end, but on Hashco.ws. Middlecoin's been rock stable for me, even though their fees are a little higher.


But the last time I tried middlecoin it also did it. I'll try it again.


----------



## Faint

Doge will have a difficulty of 200+ by tomorrow morning.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> getting a little frustrated with my 3 new computers. Trying to mine FTC at wemineftc and the cards are reporting they are getting 850-880hash each, with 2per mobo/worker thats about 1.7mhash each. wemineftc is only reporting like 30hash(30..not even 300) so I left it on over night to see if it was just reporting bad, but i was getting my shares. nope. Atleast according the mining calc estimate vs what i actually made(in a 12hr span). Quite frustrating.


Yeah this has happened to me before and it requires me to restart the PC.

Tried middlecoin for a bit last night and I pretty much have the same problem as motO but I am on a wired connection..

Mines great for a while then it seems to disconnect for a second I assume while the server is switching pools but then when I get back to mining I am about 10-15khash under what I started until I restart the miner.... I would really like to use a Multipool for easiness.. any suggestions?

I was just so tired and lazy I pointed the miner back to liteguardian and just went to sleep. Never had any problems with them but straight LTC mining doesn't seem to be quick enough for my taste


----------



## peezysc

is it ok to run the amd r9s @ 82 c?


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah this has happened to me before and it requires me to restart the PC.


tried multiple restarts, still seems to happen.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Can anyone help me on how to do the X1 to X16 unpowered riser to powered riser? I've looked at all the guides and they're all X16 to X16 and I don't really want to risk doing this, especially since all the cards I'm mining with are R9 290s.


----------



## Deadboy90

Man, pretty much every coin is down right now. I guess as goes bitcoin so goes everything else...


----------



## Faint

Yeah. Not too worried about it, though.


----------



## selk22

Yeah but if your into day trading BUY LTC RIGHT NOW it will go back to 30-40$ at some point I am sure


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah but if your into day trading BUY LTC RIGHT NOW it will go back to 30-40$ at some point I am sure


Im cant do day trading, I cant find a check anywhere to save my life to finish registering on coinbase.


----------



## thebufenator

I wonder how much dogecoin I should mine before pointing my miners at something else.

btw, how is doge pronounced? "doaj", or "dogy"?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> is it ok to run the amd r9s @ 82 c?


Pretty sure they are rated beyond that, at least 90C+ Actually I thought I had read that these cards are supposed to run hot... (as in they need to run hot to clock right). I don't like running anything over 75C myself but GPU's can take it, 85C or less would be fine for those cards to run extended. See here.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> is it ok to run the amd r9s @ 82 c?


AMD says 95 cel is safe so I set my target temp at 90 and overheat at 96


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I wonder how much dogecoin I should mine before pointing my miners at something else.
> 
> btw, how is doge pronounced? "doaj", or "dogy"?


I've been pronouncing it as "doaj" lol.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> AMD says 95 cel is safe so I set my target temp at 90 and overheat at 96


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pretty sure they are rated beyond that, at least 90C+ Actually I thought I had read that these cards are supposed to run hot... (as in they need to run hot to clock right). I don't like running anything over 75C myself but GPU's can take it, 85C or less would be fine for those cards to run extended. See here.


Thanks to both of you


----------



## Willanhanyard

Wow, MtGox is below $700! I think it should bottom out here pretty soon.


----------



## cam51037

Scryptpool's Doge pool is having some extremely bad luck, it has over 1400% of the estimated shares needed to solve a block, this is insane!

I need me some Dogecoins!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Scryptpool's Doge pool is having some extremely bad luck, it has over 1400% of the estimated shares needed to solve a block, this is insane!
> 
> I need me some Dogecoins!


Pfft, consider yourself lucky. I was mining a coin yesterday and the pool didn't find a block for 16 hours (suppose to find one every 5 minutes).

I had 3MH/s on it for the first hour thinking I'm just unlucky, but decided to just mine with 0.5MH/s on it. I pulled out at the 4th hour lol.

Anyways, don't take the shrounds off of your ref GPUs, they are there for a reason.

I took it off of my 5850s and hit 90C as soon as it starts to mine, GPUs insta throttles.

Taped it back on and running at 75C relatively quietly.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I say every miner join this group I just create on Steam: Team Overly Cocky Miners

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCMiners

Might give some stuff for the first 5 people to join.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

So this Dogecoin. What is it? I mine FTC right now, but Doge caught my eye when Coinmarketcap glitched and showed it going for 3500 a pop.

Also, predictions on the bottom for btc?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> So this Dogecoin. What is it? I mine FTC right now, but Doge caught my eye when Coinmarketcap glitched and showed it going for 3500 a pop.


It supposedly a joke coin, but it's alright right now. Some say it will be added to Crpytsy soon. Profit isn;t that bad but difficulty skyrocketing. It was 50 yesterday, 110 today.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

What the hell, I will mine it tonight at least.

So is no one running the wallet? Can't get it to sync....


----------



## Faint

Well, the netcode doge pool was down but now it seems to be back up. I need to get get back to mining DOGE.

Edit: Scratch that. It seems that it's down. Well, the website is. It seems that I can still mine, though.


----------



## kennah

Cool I'm number 5







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I say every miner join this group I just create on Steam: Team Overly Cocky Miners
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCMiners
> 
> Might give some stuff for the first 5 people to join.


----------



## Shurr

with the increase in xpm difficulty is it feasable to have an xpm mining farm? or can you just not get enough anymore to justify it.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I say every miner join this group I just create on Steam: Team Overly Cocky Miners
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCMiners
> 
> Might give some stuff for the first 5 people to join.


Joined! Makes me the fifth new member!


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> What the hell, I will mine it tonight at least.
> 
> So is no one running the wallet? Can't get it to sync....


Funny what reading the readme can do...


----------



## thebufenator

It appears the doge luckyminer pool ram off with everyones's doge's.......


----------



## Faint

That sucks to hear.


----------



## Slappa

Is liteguardian still down for everyone?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> is it ok to run the amd r9s @ 82 c?


Yeah 82c is great. I run my cards around 90c when mining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah but if your into day trading BUY LTC RIGHT NOW it will go back to 30-40$ at some point I am sure


Where can I purchase LTC in high volumes? BTC-e will only let me deposit $500 at a time and they have crazy fees!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yeah 82c is great. I run my cards around 90c when mining.
> Where can I purchase LTC in high volumes? BTC-e will only let me deposit $500 at a time and they have crazy fees!


Lol rich people problems







if I was gonna buy any it would only be about 4 or 5.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yeah 82c is great. I run my cards around 90c when mining.
> Where can I purchase LTC in high volumes? BTC-e will only let me deposit $500 at a time and they have crazy fees!


purchase btc at coinbase, trade btc for ltc, hold till it goes back up profit. rinse repeat retire


----------



## Faint

Doge! Why are you becoming so difficult to mine?


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Doge! Why are you becoming so difficult to mine?


Mine is still mining fine









Actually I only got started last night.....so the difficulty seems okay


----------



## ccRicers

I just bought 6 more LTC there for the price of 0.2 BTC. I'm hoping LTC makes it back to 30 USD even if BTC doesn't go back up.

And that Sapphire card is on its way! It should make up for the increase in Doge difficulty.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> purchase btc at coinbase, trade btc for ltc, hold till it goes back up profit. rinse repeat retire


I can't do that at the moment because I do not have a credit card so it takes 4 days to get my BTC. Which really isn't a big deal but I'm working on getting a credit card so I can do instant transfers. I have a few BTC pending right now and then I'll dump that in probably 5 or 6 days when it reaches in the 1k range. The LTC I think im going to hold that for a good while. If I could double my money that would be great.


----------



## Angrybutcher

For anyone who might be wondering, thec0de.com's SXC pool is back online and moved to a new host. My pending 170 coins from the other day were still their waiting for me and have now cashed out to my offline wallet. Coined Up's Doge pool had some issues today as well. I woke up with about 50k from last night and came home after 9 more hours to just 60k in my wallet...***. Now I see a note on their page "We are aware of some miners not getting paid. You will all receive payment manually, plus a bonus since it's going to take a little while." Hopefully I'm included in that as I would think I should be somewhere around 150k by now.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So, my cgminer froze, one of my cards says DEAD, and I can't exit out of it, even through task manager. Any other way?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah this has happened to me before and it requires me to restart the PC.
> 
> Tried middlecoin for a bit last night and I pretty much have the same problem as motO but I am on a wired connection..
> 
> Mines great for a while then it seems to disconnect for a second I assume while the server is switching pools but then when I get back to mining I am about 10-15khash under what I started until I restart the miner.... I would really like to use a Multipool for easiness.. any suggestions?
> 
> I was just so tired and lazy I pointed the miner back to liteguardian and just went to sleep. Never had any problems with them but straight LTC mining doesn't seem to be quick enough for my taste


I wonder if it's these auto-switching pools that are causing the problems?

I switched over to middlecoin and so far I've gone over 5 hours with only 1 or 2 disconnects and it only took a few hashes off but it slowly crawled back to 720 after like an hour.


----------



## Deadboy90

This is preeeeeety far off topic but I keep watching this while im waiting for btc-e to accept my bitcoin transfer. Yea lets go with that.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Is liteguardian still down for everyone?


Yea it is for me, been mining my backup all night....


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Yea it is for me, been mining my backup all night....


I wonder what is going on. Maybe ddos?

Shares are still going through. Site has been down for a long time and I am concerned. Switched to doge for now


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Once doge gets too difficult to be worth mining, someone needs to make dawgcoin


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Can anyone help me on how to do the X1 to X16 unpowered riser to powered riser? I've looked at all the guides and they're all X16 to X16 and I don't really want to risk doing this, especially since all the cards I'm mining with are R9 290s.


Anyone?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I wonder if it's these auto-switching pools that are causing the problems?
> 
> I switched over to middlecoin and so far I've gone over 5 hours with only 1 or 2 disconnects and it only took a few hashes off but it slowly crawled back to 720 after like an hour.


I tried hashcows after that and had more problems than with middlecoin so for me its for sure an issue with multipools because I never have this issue with other pools..

I want to give middlecoin more of a chance but i really hate not being able to monitor everything.. Im an OC'r I want numbers to stare at okay?!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Can anyone help me on how to do the X1 to X16 unpowered riser to powered riser? I've looked at all the guides and they're all X16 to X16 and I don't really want to risk doing this, especially since all the cards I'm mining with are R9 290s.


If I'm reading your question correctly, you want to connect this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







to this?:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If that's the case, then go this route and connect your card to a x1 slot without burning it out


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Sorry if I'm off here, I need some sleep lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

If anyone in the UK is looking for a 7950 or a 290X there's a couple listed very cheap on gumtree at the moment. £160 for the 7950 and £280 for the 290X


----------



## Deni

There was a big crash last night, and continuing, so people might be offloading GPUs


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> There was a big crash last night, and continuing, so people might be offloading GPUs


unlikely. its already rebounded somewhat.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> It appears the doge luckyminer pool ram off with everyones's doge's.......


Go try to log in, you should have all your doge, I just cashed out 1500 that I don't recall having on their pool


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> unlikely. its already rebounded somewhat.


I'm not a day trader nor an expert but some of the charts at THIS place are kinda saying $400-$500 range is the bottom.

Granted, take every piece of advice about this market with a grain of salt.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

To the first 5 people who joined the Steam group 'Overly Cocky Miner', you get stuff check the page. http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCMiners

Hmm, I have a Diamond 5850 sitting on my desk and not mining at all, I wonder if someone else could put it to use by entering some event of some sort


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> unlikely. its already rebounded somewhat.


I am checking BTC-e and BTC is hovering around 150 usd less than it was yesterday and ltc is around 8 usd less.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> To the first 5 people who joined the Steam group 'Overly Cocky Miner', you get stuff check the page. http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCMiners
> 
> Hmm, I have a Diamond 5850 sitting on my desk and not mining at all, I wonder if someone else could put it to use by entering some event of some sort


Pm'd

I am also down for any event also!


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> I am checking BTC-e and BTC is hovering around 150 usd less than it was yesterday and ltc is around 8 usd less.


How am i gonna get rich now?


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> I wonder what is going on. Maybe ddos?
> 
> Shares are still going through. Site has been down for a long time and I am concerned. Switched to doge for now


Sorry, shares going through? I can't even connect, cgminers been defaulting to my failover pool... You would figure if it was a ddos or something they would at least reassure us through twitter or something. I don't really have much with them but what LTC I do have i'd like to be able to get at..


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yeah 82c is great. I run my cards around 90c when mining.


I'm guessing you're referring to you those 290x in your sig? I know the 290s are supposed to run really hot and I think AMD even said says 90s is ok, that being said it really raises ambient temp in the case I would imagine... Better be a well ventilated case (assuming you are using a case that is).. I have the 2 280x and I don't like to see them in the 80s at all, although i don't start to get nervous until they hit 85+


----------



## thebufenator

So how many Doge's should I stop at? haha.

Is there a website that will show the hashrate for all the big alt coins? Wondering if the explosions on different coins are making things like litecoin more profitable again.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Is there a website that will show the hashrate for all the big alt coins? Wondering if the explosions on different coins are making things like litecoin more profitable again.


coinchoose

What I like about that site the most is the updated difficulties. The coin I mine, MEC, is down to 26 difficulty from 38. Why do difficulties waiver?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> coinchoose
> 
> What I like about that site the most is the updated difficulties. The coin I mine, MEC, is down to 26 difficulty from 38. Why do difficulties waiver?


I think most pools use a difficulty based on the pools luck, not sure though. So the difficulty might go up and down a little.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So how many Doge's should I stop at? haha.
> 
> Is there a website that will show the hashrate for all the big alt coins? Wondering if the explosions on different coins are making things like litecoin more profitable again.


Stop at infinite


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So how many Doge's should I stop at? haha.
> 
> Is there a website that will show the hashrate for all the big alt coins? Wondering if the explosions on different coins are making things like litecoin more profitable again.


Profit calc: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency

As for doge coins, much profit much mine. We are the DGC miners. We cannot be bargained with, we cannot be reasoned with. We do not feel pity, remorse, nor fear. We absolutely will not stop, ever, until DGC gets pumped to the moon. Then we sell all the coinz for dat moneys.


----------



## MrDucktape

Looking at that website it seems like the "smart" move, if you want easy fast money, is to mine GalaxyCoin. Something I've never heard of.

That being said, what are the drawbacks and where could you trade that for USD/EUR?


----------



## legoman786

Mined Doge for a little bit. Only have like 3k+ Doges.

Went back to hashcows. I need mining to supplement my income for a bit. It's the way life is right now.

I still need more hash power, though. ~380 khash (if my wife doesn't watch her TV shows during the day) nets me ~0.006 BTC/day. Otherwise, I'm looking at ~0.002/day. Need some dedicated mining boxes.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Profit calc: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
> 
> As for doge coins, much profit much mine. We are the DGC miners. We cannot be bargained with, we cannot be reasoned with. We do not feel pity, remorse, nor fear. We absolutely will not stop, ever, until DGC gets pumped to the moon. Then we sell all the coinz for dat moneys.


Watch out with your acronyms, DGC is DigitalCoin


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Watch out with your acronyms, DGC is DigitalCoin


I know, I've been confused lately seeing people call it DGC and I was wondering if the dev just said "screw it" and took the same acronym.


----------



## ccRicers

Checking out the Dogechain site, difficulty has dropped slightly.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What is the acronym for it then? DOGE? How much are they right now?

I've got a small stack of them, not sure if I should switch back to LTC for stability.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What is the acronym for it then? DOGE? How much are they right now?
> 
> I've got a small stack of them, not sure if I should switch back to LTC for stability.


I believe it's just "*DOG*"


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

We should make an Overly Cute Kitty Coin


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> We should make an Overly Cute Kitty Coin


GENIUS! No one will be able to resist mining it!


----------



## Bunnywinkles

So.., why did I mine 3000 dogs last night? Lol. Still not seeing what this coin is about.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Can doge be mined with an APU ? CGminer doesn't seem to want to recognise the integrated GPU on my A8 5600K. Been reinstalling, trying different catalysts, not getting anywhere. Linux Mint 16, BTW.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> So.., why did I mine 3000 dogs last night? Lol. Still not seeing what this coin is about.


There's nothing else to it. It's just like the other coins.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> We should make an Overly Cute Kitty Coin


if i were to create a coin, i would call it LIFEcoin (Heart symbol) and donate the earnings and hashing power to medical research and such. it would be like [email protected] for LIFEcoins. i bet it would be an instant hit.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> if i were to create a coin, i would call it LIFEcoin (Heart symbol) and donate the earnings and hashing power to medical research and such. it would be like [email protected] for LIFEcoins. i bet it would be an instant hit.


+1

Genius.


----------



## arcade9

Dogecoin is the new Litecoin







I moved my miners from litecoin to dogecoin


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Dogecoin is the new Litecoin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved my miners from litecoin to dogecoin


haha, are you for real lol!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> if i were to create a coin, i would call it LIFEcoin (Heart symbol) and donate the earnings and hashing power to medical research and such. it would be like [email protected] for LIFEcoins. i bet it would be an instant hit.


Maybe one day it will happen, till then it's all for profit still.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> I'm guessing you're referring to you those 290x in your sig? I know the 290s are supposed to run really hot and I think AMD even said says 90s is ok, that being said it really raises ambient temp in the case I would imagine... Better be a well ventilated case (assuming you are using a case that is).. I have the 2 280x and I don't like to see them in the 80s at all, although i don't start to get nervous until they hit 85+


I'm not worried about ambient temperatures anymore. After years of building computers and running air cooling I've never had a single issue. Although I've always used at least the a amount of fans that came with the case. Tonight I'll start piecing together my new build and that will be fully watercooled with Scythe AP15 * 16 (maybe more if needed)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> if i were to create a coin, i would call it LIFEcoin (Heart symbol) and donate the earnings and hashing power to medical research and such. it would be like [email protected] for LIFEcoins. i bet it would be an instant hit.


Do it sounds like a great way to make money!


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> if i were to create a coin, i would call it LIFEcoin (Heart symbol) and donate the earnings and hashing power to medical research and such. it would be like [email protected] for LIFEcoins. i bet it would be an instant hit.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=330685.0

Something similar to what you wanted to create.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

The abbreviation for Dogecoin is DOGE, not DGC or DOG. Doge will be next big coin. Much profit. Wow.


----------



## Faint

I was only able to mine ~ 30k Doge last night.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The abbreviation for Dogecoin is DOGE, not DGC or DOG. Doge will be next big coin. Much profit. Wow.


Says the people with 1MH/s+. ~380 khash/s is all I'm able to do, *if* the wife isn't using the second computer. I really need a new PSU so that I'm able to use both 5770's in one rig.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=330685.0
> 
> Something similar to what you wanted to create.


awesome. if they launch, im jumping on this one pronto. if Stanford backs this up, maybe i can pay form some education with CureCoins


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I was only able to mine ~ 30k Doge last night.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I was only able to mine ~ 30k Doge last night.
Click to expand...

lmao, you guys are tempting me with the hilarity of this coin...

2 more 280x in... serious part swapping to commence today. Hmm I shoulda brought a camera in, oh well "final" pics will have to do.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lmao, you guys are tempting me with the hilarity of this coin...
> 
> 2 more 280x in... serious part swapping to commence today. Hmm I shoulda brought a camera in, oh well "final" pics will have to do.


its delicious too lol


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I was only able to mine ~ 30k Doge last night.


Same (5 hours mining) and I'm pulling 1.8Mhash. This has happened the last two nights with different pools too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> its delicious too lol


NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hmm.. since midnight last night to now, I've pulled in over 50k Dogecoins, much less than the first night of 200k.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmm.. since midnight last night to now, I've pulled in over 50k Dogecoins, much less than the first night of 200k.


Wow, how much hash power you have?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Wow, how much hash power you have?


~1500 kH/s. Not much. If I would have sold my Litecoins when they were at $40 each, I could have bought a new PSU and some R9 290X's and just been raking in the Dogecoins but I decided to sit and wait... grrrrrrr.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Man if I waited to sell my BTC and LTC until a week ago I would have ~$20k :-(


----------



## kennah

If my friend (who told me about all of this stuff a year ago and I went 'meh') had waited before cashing out his ONE HUNDRED AND FOURTY bit coins six months ago... Well, he'd be doing a lot better off now than he is


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> if i were to create a coin, i would call it LIFEcoin (Heart symbol) and donate the earnings and hashing power to medical research and such. it would be like [email protected] for LIFEcoins. i bet it would be an instant hit.


[email protected] has beat you too it.

They have created curecoin. (sorry don't have the link right now).

The problem I see with it is they made it an asic, if I said it correct. They did that so people would not stop using graphic cards to fold. So basically if the bitcoin farmers with asic machines stopped for even a couple of days or a week to take a chance on this us regular Joe's are already behind.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> if i were to create a coin, i would call it LIFEcoin (Heart symbol) and donate the earnings and hashing power to medical research and such. it would be like [email protected] for LIFEcoins. i bet it would be an instant hit.


It'd be hard to make it happen, how would you do that? Profit from what?
How can we trust you?









Give it some thought, maybe you can come up with something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The abbreviation for Dogecoin is DOGE, not DGC or DOG. Doge will be next big coin. Much profit. Wow.


I think it's DOG actually, since currency acronyms are three letters normally (that came from Forex trading acronyms for usd, nzd, etc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> [email protected] has beat you too it.
> 
> They have created curecoin. (sorry don't have the link right now).
> 
> The problem I see with it is they made it an asic, if I said it correct. They did that so people would not stop using graphic cards to fold. So basically if the bitcoin farmers with asic machines stopped for even a couple of days or a week to take a chance on this us regular Joe's are already behind.


Can't build a folding ASIC, asics do very specific calculations and stuff...you'd need one for every type of WU. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think it's DOG actually, since currency acronyms are three letters normally (that came from Forex trading acronyms for usd, nzd, etc)


On coinedup.com, it's DOGE and in the thread over at bitcointalk, it's DOGE as well.


----------



## Cyph3r

Doge miner here. Much coins, many future, wow.

Mining profitability is leagues ahead of other coins at the current rate on coinedup.


----------



## kyrios2021

Is there a preferred pool most on here are using for dogecoin? or just whichever has no fee?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It'd be hard to make it happen, how would you do that? Profit from what?
> How can we trust you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it some thought, maybe you can come up with something.


heh, i have no plans of creating a coin. it was just hypothetical in contrast to the "KittyCoin"


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyrios2021*
> 
> Is there a preferred pool most on here are using for dogecoin? or just whichever has no fee?


I use http://doge.netcodepool.org/

There's a 2% fee but its absolutely rock stable and is one of the biggest Doge pools. All the other Doge pools I tried had numerous shut downs due to the huge increase in Doge miners.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyrios2021*
> 
> Is there a preferred pool most on here are using for dogecoin? or just whichever has no fee?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> I use http://doge.netcodepool.org/
> 
> There's a 2% fee but its absolutely rock stable and is one of the biggest Doge pools. All the other Doge pools I tried had numerous shut downs due to the huge increase in Doge miners.


Their registration may still be closed though.


----------



## ABeta

Im so late to the party, just started doing the doge coin thing. Im gonna buy a pair of 290s or something and let them rip at my school apartment since electricity is all paid for by the university, will be epic.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Their registration may still be closed though.


It was open earlier today








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Im so late to the party, just started doing the doge coin thing. Im gonna buy a pair of 290s or something and let them rip at my school apartment since electricity is all paid for by the university, will be epic.


It's definitely not too late to join in with the Doge!


----------



## kyrios2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> I use http://doge.netcodepool.org/
> 
> There's a 2% fee but its absolutely rock stable and is one of the biggest Doge pools. All the other Doge pools I tried had numerous shut downs due to the huge increase in Doge miners.


I was using Netcodepool.org for litecoins... was just double checking for this one. Thx!


----------



## korruptedkaos

is you guys serious about mining doge lol, I mean its worthless isn't it lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> is you guys serious about mining doge lol, I mean its worthless isn't it lol


It's actually more profitable than most coins (including FTC and LTC) right now. Not sure if the prices will hold or not, since this is the first time I'm mining a really new coin.

I mine DAWGs partially for the moneys, partially because nothing feels better than seeing loads after loads of 50K auto pays


----------



## Shurr

where is everyone selling thier doge at?


----------



## Faint

Selling, you say?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's actually more profitable than most coins (including FTC and LTC) right now. Not sure if the prices will hold or not, since this is the first time I'm mining a really new coin.
> 
> I mine DAWGs partially for the moneys, partially because nothing feels better than seeing loads after loads of 50K auto pays


how do you actually exchange them though!
I mean it is all a big joke really? who has actually sold or exchanged any doge coins lol

just cause it says its more profitable doesn't mean its true


----------



## Rayleyne

I'm mining Doge at 2.3M/hashes with 3 7970s, Wonder how much this nets me.


----------



## Campin

I'm doin the doge... much coin..

Was annoyed with Liteguardian bein down (although it's up now I think) and besides the difficulty has jumped up a lot of the last week so time for a change...

Edit: Yea I'm over at luckyminer, seems good...


----------



## Shurr

I just registered an account at doge.netcodepool.org. and now the site appears down for me, cant refresh anything.

Anyone mind telling me the address and port it uses?


----------



## korruptedkaos

you need one of these to mine doge lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> I just registered an account at doge.netcodepool.org. and now the site appears down for me, cant refresh anything.
> 
> Anyone mind telling me the address and port it uses?


doge.netcodepool.org:4093

Make sure you have a worker setup or else you are donating your profit lol.

I can't go on their website but mining just fine.

Edit: I deposited 900SXC to Cryptsy on Satuarday. Finally credited after a year, prices dropped by 40%.


----------



## antonio8

Am I screwed?

I have 2 wallets that I can't remember either the password for one or the pin for the other one.

I have not sent any coins to either yet so they are empty.

Is there a way to get the info back or do I delete the program and folder and reinstall. Then put the new wallet back to my mining sites payout?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Bahh... wen't from making 10k DOGE in a hour on Sunday, to 10k in two hours yesterday, to 10k in three hours. Sad seeing DOGE roll in so slowly


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Bahh... wen't from making 10k DOGE in a hour on Sunday, to 10k in two hours yesterday, to 10k in three hours. Sad seeing DOGE roll in so slowly


Tell me about it.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Am I screwed?
> 
> I have 2 wallets that I can't remember either the password for one or the pin for the other one.
> 
> I have not sent any coins to either yet so they are empty.
> 
> Is there a way to get the info back or do I delete the program and folder and reinstall. Then put the new wallet back to my mining sites payout?
> 
> Thanks.


You could try a password recovery program. Not sure what it's called, but I think cam said there's something out there that can recover your wallet passwords.

If they are empty don't worry about it.

Go to C://User/Your user/Appdata/Roaming/Coins

Delete the wallet.dat file if you are sure it's empty.

Yes you need to put a wallet that you actually have access to on the mining site, lel.


----------



## cam51037

Not sure how you guys are making 10k Dogecoins every few hours, I've been mining on Scrypt Pools Dogecoin pool and I've made 86 DOGE in around 24 hours of mining with 430KH/s, pretty sure they're ripping me off if you guys have accurate estimates. Do you have any pool suggestions?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Not sure how you guys are making 10k Dogecoins every few hours, I've been mining on Scrypt Pools Dogecoin pool and I've made 86 DOGE in around 24 hours of mining with 430KH/s, pretty sure they're ripping me off if you guys have accurate estimates. Do you have any pool suggestions?


If you mined 86 DOGE in 24 hours with 0.4MH then you got ripped off big time. Try doge.netcodepool.org Website might go down every once a while but mining is unaffected.

I get 10K/h with 3.5MH/s


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Not sure how you guys are making 10k Dogecoins every few hours, I've been mining on Scrypt Pools Dogecoin pool and I've made 86 DOGE in around 24 hours of mining with 430KH/s, pretty sure they're ripping me off if you guys have accurate estimates. Do you have any pool suggestions?


Yah, you're getting screwed. Should be getting AT LEAST 10k with that every 24 hours. Like suggested, head to doge.netcodepool.org.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Not sure how you guys are making 10k Dogecoins every few hours, I've been mining on Scrypt Pools Dogecoin pool and I've made 86 DOGE in around 24 hours of mining with 430KH/s, pretty sure they're ripping me off if you guys have accurate estimates. Do you have any pool suggestions?


According to /r/dogecoin, scrypt pools is a sham. Been stealing peoples' coins.


----------



## cam51037

Gee I should have done more research before picking a pool, +Rep for all the speedy replies guys!

Now let's get to some serious Dogecoin mining!


----------



## Campin

Go figure.... right after my last post I disconnected from doge.luckyminer.com...









Now mining at doge.netcodepool.org w/ luckyminer as a failover... wow.. much coin...


----------



## pac08

First time miner here and maybe a little late to party. Any info on how to setup my pc to mine dogecoins? Was waiting for the custom R9 290s but that won't happen for at least another two weeks so i though i'd start mining with my 770 until then.


----------



## Deni

Careful on what you mine or if you mine at all. Market is low. Make you calculations right so you're not just wasting electricity.


----------



## ccRicers

What do you guys know about StableCoin? Anyone mined it before?

http://marketersmedia.com/innovative-bitcoin-alternative-stablecoin-posts-strong-gains-in-return/28727


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@pac Goto doge.netcodepool.org and sign up for an account. Configer your workers and follow the instruaction on the support page.

@Deni Most Scrypt coins are pretty profitable.

@ccRiser I haven't mined it before and no reason to do it now. DOGE and SXC gives you more profit, and LTC and FTC gives you more stability.

It's really snowing a lot outside, I hope there's a snow day tomorrow so I can have more time to study Physics. Why teachers be like giving tests before Xmas damn it


----------



## Slightly skewed

So I'm not sure what these variable mean or what I can do to increase output.

cudaminer.exe -i 0 -C 2 -l 32x4 -m 1

-i = intensity? If I increase from 0 my khash seems to go down. The rest I have no idea. Cards in sig rig.


----------



## Rayleyne

Can anyone tell me what 10k Doge is actually worth, So i can math it out vs power costs?


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what 10k Doge is actually worth, So i can math it out vs power costs?


https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=DOGE&base=BTC

0.004 BTC, $2.65 avg right now.

You need to mine a lot of it for it to be worth something.

I'm mining sxc atm, approx. 1,000 every 8 hours, which is currently 1.5LTC average, at 3MH/s


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what 10k Doge is actually worth, So i can math it out vs power costs?


About .0032 BTC, or a bit more that $2 USD right now, I believe.


----------



## legoman786

I wish CoinedUp would upgrade their servers. Takes me several attempts of about a minute each to get their site to load.


----------



## ccRicers

Price rose to 0.004 BTC per 10,000 Dogecoins now. I can't tell if we're starting an upward trend, still too new of a coin.


----------



## arcade9

A week old coin and many LTC miners are moving to the DOGE side


----------



## Shurr

Id like to switch from guiminer to cgminer, but im finding the op guide a bit confusing, if someone could give me a quick breakdown of how to get it running with 2gpus. per computer(290x specifically) that would be great

I currently have version 3.4.3 of cgminer downloaded.


----------



## Rayleyne

All i did was run "MinewithAMDGpu.bat" With my username, Pooladdress worker id and password, Though i upped the intensity and thread count 810 K/h per 7970 yeah baby.


----------



## MotO

Hopefully this price dip scares away some of the miners rushing out to buy R9s.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So I'm not sure what these variable mean or what I can do to increase output.
> 
> cudaminer.exe -i 0 -C 2 -l 32x4 -m 1
> 
> -i = intensity? If I increase from 0 my khash seems to go down. The rest I have no idea. Cards in sig rig.


-i is for interactive mode on cudaminer. Setting it to reduces lag but you lose a little kh/s performance. What kind of kh/s are you getting and what kind of cards do you have?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What is the command for my .conf file? When I disable GPU0 in CGminer after starting both GPU's I still crash. Or is it not possible to game on one GPU and mine on the other?


In the config it should be

Code:



Code:


"disable-gpu" : 0 ,

Or replace "0" with whichever gpu (0,1,2,etc) you don't want to mine on. You can also do it via the .bat file with:

Code:



Code:


--disable-gpu 0

(etc)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Currently 3.1.0
> But the last time I tried middlecoin it also did it. I'll try it again.


Hmmm, then there may very well be a problem on your end because, aside from a couple of drops that coincided with Middlecoin switching coins, I've had only a couple of disco's in the past 3 days with them. It's no real worry, as CGwatcher auto restarts CGminers for me... Have you done any testing for packet loss yet?

I just ordered a EVGA SuperNova G2 1000w, but I'm kinda disappointed. Disappointed, considering the recent super inflated Christmas price wallet raping, and that I could've gotten the 1300w for $5 more if anyone had them in stock at all in the CONUS... Not real happy about that right now. -_-


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> -i is for interactive mode on cudaminer. Setting it to reduces lag but you lose a little kh/s performance. What kind of kh/s are you getting and what kind of cards do you have?


I see. Thanks for the response. After reading the readme file. I have sli 670's, and I am getting 193 khashs now using 112x2 (cudaminer.exe -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -l K112x2 -m 1)

BUT, I don't know how to get it running on both cards at the same time. -d variable dosen't seem to work. I tried 0.1 and nothing. changes. Do I need to disable SLI as well?


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I see. Thanks for the response. After reading the readme file. I have sli 670's, and I am getting 193 khashs now using 112x2 (cudaminer.exe -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -l K112x2 -m 1)
> 
> BUT, I don't know how to get it running on both cards at the same time. -d variable dosen't seem to work. I tried 0.1 and nothing. changes. Do I need to disable SLI as well?


Yea definitely disable sli, and use -d 0,1


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Hmmm, then there may very well be a problem on your end because, aside from a couple of drops that coincided with Middlecoin switching coins, I've had only a couple of disco's in the past 3 days with them. It's no real worry, as CGwatcher auto restarts CGminers for me... Have you done any testing for packet loss yet?


Middlecoin seems a lot better now. I've only had a few disconnects but the hash only dropped a few but slowly crawled back to 719/720. It's ran for over 20 hours now with CGwatcher only restarting it once. I wonder if a high ping is causing some sort of packet loss? I wonder where the server is. That would explain some people having no problems while some have none.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Id like to switch from guiminer to cgminer, but im finding the op guide a bit confusing, if someone could give me a quick breakdown of how to get it running with 2gpus. per computer(290x specifically) that would be great
> 
> I currently have version 3.4.3 of cgminer downloaded.


Download the 3.7.2 version, is the last version that supports gpus for mining
Then join a pool and create a .bat file with the settings you want


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Yea definitely disable sli, and use -d 0,1


Current config cudaminer.exe -H 1 -d 0,1 -i 0 -C 2 -l K112x2 -m 1

Still only runs on one gpu. SLI disabled.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Current config cudaminer.exe -H 1 -d 0,1 -i 0 -C 2 -l K112x2 -m 1
> 
> Still only runs on one gpu. SLI disabled.


cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l K112x2 -m 1

Try it like that. My config was the exact same way for 2 780s. Make sure you have the newest version of cudaminer too. I think it's 12-10-2013. Also I would run the x86 version, it seems to hash better than x64.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Middlecoin seems a lot better now. I've only had a few disconnects but the hash only dropped a few but slowly crawled back to 719/720. It's ran for over 20 hours now with CGwatcher only restarting it once. I wonder if a high ping is causing some sort of packet loss? I wonder where the server is. That would explain some people having no problems while some have none.


Cool, it's definitely possible. Glad it's stabilized somewhat for you.









I have a ******ed ping myself, >49ms to the main Crapcast hub about 15 mi. away, on a 58/10 connection, no less. Their infrastructure out here is a garbage network of patched lines which they won't fix. I know, I've called them out a couple of dozen times over the past 3 years. Not that it's changed a damned thing, there just aren't that many people that notice a high latency connection here, and complain about it. That doesn't seem to affect anything though, with respect to the mining disco's.

Funny thing is, my last home was just about the same distance away, inside of town. There, I usually had average ping's of < 4ms. Meh, that's what I get for buying a home on the largest lake in the area...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> In the config it should be
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "disable-gpu" : 0 ,
> 
> Or replace "0" with whichever gpu (0,1,2,etc) you don't want to mine on. You can also do it via the .bat file with:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> --disable-gpu 0
> 
> (etc)
> Hmmm, then there may very well be a problem on your end because, aside from a couple of drops that coincided with Middlecoin switching coins, I've had only a couple of disco's in the past 3 days with them. It's no real worry, as CGwatcher auto restarts CGminers for me... Have you done any testing for packet loss yet?
> 
> I just ordered a EVGA SuperNova G2 1000w, but I'm kinda disappointed. Disappointed, considering the recent super inflated Christmas price wallet raping, and that I could've gotten the 1300w for $5 more if anyone had them in stock at all in the CONUS... Not real happy about that right now. -_-


+REP thank you!


----------



## cam51037

I found a brand new R9 290 for $460, not sure if I should go for it or not, mainly for just gaming and such but it would be nice for mining too, although it would like (almost) definitely need a waterblock to be bearable.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> +REP thank you!


Anytime.







Oh, and whoops, take the extra space out from between the "0" & comma at the end. Typos...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I found a brand new R9 290 for $460, not sure if I should go for it or not, mainly for just gaming and such but it would be nice for mining too, although it would like (almost) definitely need a waterblock to be bearable.


MINING!!!! GOGOGOGOGOGOOOOOO!







Lol!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l K112x2 -m 1
> 
> Try it like that. My config was the exact same way for 2 780s. Make sure you have the newest version of cudaminer too. I think it's 12-10-2013. Also I would run the x86 version, it seems to hash better than x64.


Nope , no dice. I guess I should add that I used the following guide. http://doges.org/index.php?topic=592.0

I change the variable in the .bat file and launch it that way. I'm not using the command line version. There is no choice to use an x86 or x64.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

For SXC, what pools do you guys use?

The pool I used sets the difficulty target too high and lots of shares gets discarded as a result.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

So is dog going up, or mine/trade for btc?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l K112x2 -m 1
> 
> Try it like that. My config was the exact same way for 2 780s. Make sure you have the newest version of cudaminer too. I think it's 12-10-2013. Also I would run the x86 version, it seems to hash better than x64.


cudaminer.exe -H 1 -d 0,1 -i 0 -C 2 -l auto -m 1

Try the auto, it's done great on my 3 780's.


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> For SXC, what pools do you guys use?
> 
> The pool I used sets the difficulty target too high and lots of shares gets discarded as a result.


Using cpool.pro for mining, no issues for last 3 days after they came back up.

About 1,000 / 8 hours @ 3Mh/s, difficulty fluctuates between 200k - 390k, currently 353k.

128diff on 3 7970's+2 7950's, never changes.


----------



## nismoskyline

considering the recent market trends, should i buy btc now or wait and hope it dips further ?


----------



## Markolc

If you're purchasing for the long term, then yeah, I think it's hit the floor barring any major bad news. For day trading and making a quick buck, I can't really answer that for you.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markolc*
> 
> If you're purchasing for the long term, then yeah, I think it's hit the floor barring any major bad news. For day trading and making a quick buck, I can't really answer that for you.


http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd

Long term/short term, it's starting to look like a buyer's market atm.


----------



## Faint

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## Shurr

can someone give me their cgminer config andor batch file? Im not sure im typing it out right. whenever I try and run cgminer the window pops up for a moment then closes.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> can someone give me their cgminer config andor batch file? Im not sure im typing it out right. whenever I try and run cgminer the window pops up for a moment then closes.


at the end of config hit enter twice and type in pause
save it and run you should see the error


----------



## antonio8

Ok so I started the doge a day and half ago just for giggles and I can't believe how everyone is talking about it now. I am so glad I started it. You never know.

For the people on netcode-doge, how are the fees?

I started with CryptoCult pool and have just over 50k but I see thier fee for that many is right at 1k.

I like the pool, not to many miners is showing in it. Just sounds like a lot of shares being lost to fees.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> can someone give me their cgminer config andor batch file? Im not sure im typing it out right. whenever I try and run cgminer the window pops up for a moment then closes.


Post what hardware you're using and I'll make you a .bat file. The guides around the internet are terrible and leave a lot of things out.

Edit: For an update on the different auto-switching pools we were talking about earlier I just got my highest payout yet on any pool through middlecoin. So far so good (knock on wood).


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> can someone give me their cgminer config andor batch file? Im not sure im typing it out right. whenever I try and run cgminer the window pops up for a moment then closes.


Do you have the batch file in the same folder that cgminer.exe is in?


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Post what hardware you're using and I'll make you a .bat file. The guides around the internet are terrible and leave a lot of things out.
> 
> Edit: For an update on the different auto-switching pools we were talking about earlier I just got my highest payout yet on any pool through middlecoin. So far so good (knock on wood).


Thanks =D I am currently running 6x 290X's, 2per system.


----------



## ikem

this make sense?

I tried to send some BTC but it failed (2 days ago), and now after reopening multibit, it has lost that amount...


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Thanks =D I am currently running 6x 290X's, 2per system.


Can you post the model numbers please?

Edit:

Here's what I have so far. You have to change the gpu-engine to whatever your core runs at. Same with the memory. Then you change the pool URL to the URL of your pool and change the path to wherever CGminer is located. For multiple cards I think you have to duplicate the values and separate them by commas. Maybe somebody running a setup like that can chime in. IMO I'd Google your card model numbers and see if somebody has already made a config. I got some of the values from here https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\cgminer-3.1.0-windows\cgminer.exe -d 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u PUT USER NAME HERE -p PUT PASSWORD HERE --

thread-concurrency 24000 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-engine 1045,1049 --gpu-memclock 1500 -w 512 -I 20 -g 2 --gpu-powertune -20


----------



## thebufenator

Does anybody know the proper steps to add video cards to a Xubuntu setup?

I added a 4th card, and cannot get it to recognize.

I ran :

sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
sudo aticonfig --lsa
sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --odgt

No change. Just 3 cards work.

Typing in sudo aticonfig --lsa

> results in all 4 adapters showing.


----------



## Shurr

cgminer -o http://doge.netcodepool.org:4094 -u Shurr.1 -p 123 -I 18 -w 512 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-powertune 20 --auto-fan --auto-gpu --gpu-engine 925 --gpu-memclock 1400

Does that look right for a 290x? Anything I am missing? anything I need to edit or take out?


----------



## Playapplepie

My 280X came in today! Extremely tight fit into my case. Pulling in 676 Kh/s, up from 417 on my 270X. Having a friend return an old ThermalTake psu I gave him that he can't use, and I will throw the 270X into another season. Finally, I'll get things rolling.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Ok so I started the doge a day and half ago just for giggles and I can't believe how everyone is talking about it now. I am so glad I started it. You never know.
> 
> For the people on netcode-doge, how are the fees?
> 
> I started with CryptoCult pool and have just over 50k but I see thier fee for that many is right at 1k.
> 
> I like the pool, not to many miners is showing in it. Just sounds like a lot of shares being lost to fees.


Netcode's fees are 2%, not bad but could be better so the same as CryptoCult's. Just expect a bunch of pending payments on your transaction list because it requires 100 confirms to be credited to your balance.


----------



## Faint

Just realized that the new min auto payout at the netcode doge pool is 20k.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

doge.netcodepool is down, or at least the website is. Still sharing.


----------



## Playapplepie

I still do not understand the buzz around Dogecoin.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Netcode's fees are 2%, not bad but could be better so the same as CryptoCult's. Just expect a bunch of pending payments on your transaction list because it requires 100 confirms to be credited to your balance.


Thanks.

Won't do me any good now.

I didn't write my pin down so I couldn't cash out if I wanted too.


----------



## Shurr

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineftc.com:4444 -u Shurr.7 -p 123 -I 18 -w 512 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-powertune 20 --auto-fan --auto-gpu --gpu-engine 925 --gpu-memclock 1400

I am getting the above errors in cgminer when I run the above batch file. anyone know why, or how to fix it?


----------



## Maian

Try setting the -w setting to 256? I've read that 256 is the highest, but I don't really have a clue. Maybe remove the --auto-gpu too, since I believe (unless I mis-understand the setting) that it affects the same thing as setting the core and memory clocks.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Just realized that the new min auto payout at the netcode doge pool is 20k.


Just noticed that too. Must have JUST done it as well.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Deadboy90

So how long can you all keep pumpling these doge coins before we should dump it?


----------



## Shurr

well, fixed the failed gpu thing, but now each 290x is only getting 90 khash. ***! any ideas anyone?

Edit: haha forgot a 0 in my gupmemclock, had it at 140 instead of 1400!


----------



## RAFFY

So after 24 hours I have mined a little over 200k in doge coin on the coinedup pool. Has anyone else noticed on the coinedup pool that at night it seems like they don't pay out as much or they don't pay out all and then during the day you get tons of payouts?


----------



## Deadboy90

Bitcoin down! Bitcoin down!


----------



## selk22

I assume it will hit 400 and rise again


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Bitcoin down! Bitcoin down!


its hitting all crypto's if you look aswell Ltc was at 18 usd last I looked?

its either the holiday season? or there all about to pop lol!

could be the end soon?
http://www.scmp.com/business/banking-finance/article/1384688/bitcoin-price-slump-after-beijing-bans-clearing-services


----------



## selk22

Trying to set up a friend with an FTC pool with cudaminer.. Any suggestions on a good FTC pool? Prop or PPS or PPLNS


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Damn, I just start mining a week ago, make it half way to my goal, so LTC decides it would be funny to have a value faceplant.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> its hitting all crypto's if you look aswell Ltc was at 18 usd last I looked?
> 
> its either the holiday season? or there all about to pop lol!
> 
> *could be the end soon?*


That's my main concern, that everyone will realize just how asinine this whole cryptocurrency thing is and give up on it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I still do not understand the buzz around Dogecoin.


Like any other alt coin that is more profitable all of a sudden, it's happened before...you're too new still, you'll get used to it xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> That's my main concern, that everyone will realize just how asinine this whole cryptocurrency thing is and give up on it.


Won't happen...not like that, we've been through wild swings before. It'll rebound, give it time...after xmas, maybe one or two days btc will go back up in the 800+- zone.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> That's my main concern, that everyone will realize just how asinine this whole cryptocurrency thing is and give up on it.


well I already sold most of my ltc got 2.5 left & ive stopped mining now?

ive made £210 profit so far & still got another 2.5 to sell so im pretty happy tbh.

ive only been doing it for 2 weeks roughly & when I started ltc It was @ 38 USD, its now @ 14?

im only seeing a huge downward spiral in all crypto's, so I think its coming to a crunch!

too many stupid coins & no regulation is going to be its suicide I think


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well I already sold most of my ltc got 2.5 left & ive stopped mining now?
> 
> ive made £210 profit so far & still got another 2.5 to sell so im pretty happy tbh.
> 
> ive only been doing it for 2 weeks roughly & when I started ltc It was @ 38 USD, its now @ 14?
> 
> im only seeing a huge downward spiral in all crypto's, so I think its coming to a crunch!
> 
> too many stupid coins & no regulation is going to be its suicide I think


Isn't a lack of regulation the reason that people like bitcoin?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

I'm gonna keep mining doge and trading for LTC until the difficulty gets too high, then I'll probably rebound to SXC. Worst case scenario, LTC value hits rock bottom and my wallet festers on a flash drive for years and years..


----------



## peezysc

Btc below $500!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just mine doge, get ltc or btc and wait...trust me guys.


----------



## arcade9

Told you Doge is the new Litecoin


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Isn't a lack of regulation the reason that people like bitcoin?


it is! but I think all the stupid alt coins are going to kill it off

im not mining anything the way it looks now? if after crimbo it picks up again, ill prob start again if its worth it.

the way it stands now though I don't see anything worth mining


----------



## dogbiscuit

Where can I find a good guide to setting up SSH connections with headless linux boxes ?

If there is such a thing. Maybe there isn't. Maybe by some unspeakable quirk of the universe I have actually seen all the guides on SSH and VNC that exist. Maybe this isn't the universe I think it is, but rather is a parallel universe in which SSH never had easy noob proof guides, never will, and all the sentient beings in it are born with an innate skill with Remote Desktop. Maybe I should get more sleep lest I begin to ramble. Maybe I'm hallucinating all this stuff about DogeCoin-wow-such wealths. Maybe I should lie down for a bit and see if this all goes away.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Cointron has been steady for me for feathercoin and litecoin, does a few others too.


----------



## selk22

Anyone have a good Doge pool right now also? my doge pool at doge.cryptoculture.net is acting very strange with invalids and such and 0 Khash readings and such.. So anyone please I will rep for a quick response!


----------



## Kenerd

Mining dodge at multipool. They must have just put it up. 93.6mh for the pool.


----------



## jdc122

anyone have any info on when curecoin is being released? im so excited for it!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Anyone have a good Doge pool right now also? my doge pool at doge.cryptoculture.net is acting very strange with invalids and such and 0 Khash readings and such.. So anyone please I will rep for a quick response!


Dogecoinpool is working, netcode was unresponsive last time I looked, and scryptpools was making my cgminer give errors.


----------



## selk22

I just switched to mining doge at multipool and so far its extremely smooth and I am loving this interface!

Hope it pays off







Any one else have experience with mulitpool?


----------



## denial_

Got a little question, I'm a bit confused with the wallets.
1- If it is offline when the payment occured, will the transaction be done when I sync the wallet?
2- I red that I only need to backup my wallet once? Did I misunderstood, because each time I backup, the file is getting bigger.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Got a little question, I'm a bit confused with the wallets.
> 1- If it is offline when the payment occured, will the transaction be done when I sync the wallet?
> 2- I red that I only need to backup my wallet once? Did I misunderstood, because each time I backup, the file is getting bigger.






Yes it will sync and the payment will come in according the the time it was paid. So if you got paid on week 52 your payment would come in on the week 52 sync as far as I understand it.. SO basically you dont have to have the wallet up to mine unless you solo mine


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> 
> Yes it will sync and the payment will come in according the the time it was paid. So if you got paid on week 52 your payment would come in on the week 52 sync as far as I understand it.. SO basically you dont have to have the wallet up to mine unless you solo mine


Ok so I'll leave them offline, the computer with the wallets is not always connected to the internet.

I just don't want to loose my hard earn coins because of an automatic payment while my wallet was offline.


----------



## Kyronn94

So netcodepool is down, and LTC seems to have dropped recently.

Should I be mining this new dodge coin instead then?

How is it better than Lite Coin?
Didn't even manage to get an entire Lite Coin before something else came along!









Thanks


----------



## thebufenator

I'm trying to figure out why Bitcoin has dropped so much.


----------



## RAFFY

Damn I missed the SUB $500 dump


----------



## wrayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why Bitcoin has dropped so much.


'cause china

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6707013a-67af-11e3-8ada-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2nplF1Mie

without the Chinese pump, everyone panicsss


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why Bitcoin has dropped so much.


Ask the chinese


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrayman*
> 
> 'cause china
> 
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6707013a-67af-11e3-8ada-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2nplF1Mie
> 
> without the Chinese pump, everyone panicsss


China Schmina, wait until India gets into it too.


----------



## ccRicers

Doge Netcode pool is down. Luckily my computer switched to the failover pool at Gentoomen.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Doge Netcode pool is down. Luckily my computer switched to the failover pool at Gentoomen.


Damn it. port 80, 3093, 3094 all closed. I should be mining FTC right now, bummer.

Edit: Looks like it was down 5 to 6 this morning as well. My hash history at give-me-coins shows a spike every few hours. Netcode why do you have to be unreliable like that


----------



## legoman786

Made a whopping 0.001+ BTC mining Doge for ~7.5 hours over at Hashcows.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Made a whopping 0.001+ BTC mining Doge for ~7.5 hours over at Hashcows.


I find Hashcows has an extremely low pay out amount. With 1.5 MH/s of power, I made just over 0.006 BTC in 2.5 days.


----------



## MrStrat007

Question for all you guys mining dogecoin on multipool - my hash rate (roughly) shows up on my worker page but I get nothing in the top right box (top 5 scrypt) after half an hour (Kh/s reported as 0, 0 unconfirmed, 0 confirmed, 0 estimate). However, I can see CGMiner accepting work and it is accepting work and detects new blocks as it normally would. Is there a problem or do I just need to wait longer? Don't want to lose a day of mining because something isn't set up right. Thanks guys!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Doge Netcode pool is down. Luckily my computer switched to the failover pool at Gentoomen.


Does that mean that we received no credit for mining when netcode is down?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I find Hashcows has an extremely low pay out amount. With 1.5 MH/s of power, I made just over 0.006 BTC in 2.5 days.


That is *very* interesting. I have made out with ~0.006 BTC in 24 hours, several times, given that I'm able to maintain ~380 khash/s. Not just at Hashcows, middlecoin as well.


----------



## arcade9

I still firmly believe doge will be the new litecoin, just watch









Also the difficulty of all the other coins dropped by almost 30% - moving to dogecoin


----------



## ikem

I am making like 0.034BTC on middlecoin per day. With 1mH/s. Even had a 0.06BTC payout a few days ago.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> I am making like 0.034BTC on middlecoin per day. With 1mH/s. Even had a 0.06BTC payout a few days ago.


Wow, that is not bad at all.

I will try to get my second card to work on Middlecoin and compare the payouts with Doge.


----------



## rubicsphere

Dogecoin calculator was way off for me !! It estimated me to make 500k Doge a day but I did 840k in 12 hours!!!


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Dogecoin calculator was way off for me !! It estimated me to make 500k Doge a day but I did 840k in 12 hours!!!


Which pool are you using?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, that is not bad at all.
> 
> I will try to get my second card to work on Middlecoin and compare the payouts with Doge.


Hashcows fees are 2.5% (with BTC auto payout enabled) vs 3.388% with Middlecoin. Just saying.


----------



## dogbiscuit

"I am making like 0.034BTC on middlecoin per day. With 1mH/s. Even had a 0.06BTC payout a few days ago."

May I enquire as to the hashrate needed for this ?


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> "I am making like 0.034BTC on middlecoin per day. With 1mH/s. Even had a 0.06BTC payout a few days ago."
> 
> May I enquire as to the hashrate needed for this ?


thats my records. Last days have been nice.

http://middlecoin.com/reports/1QFksMmosgvwdigq3PdABEWctmSNFKuQVK.html


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Which pool are you using?


I was using doge.netcodepool.org but I have since moved to fast-pool.com because of some connection issues


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So after 24 hours I have mined a little over 200k in doge coin on the coinedup pool. Has anyone else noticed on the coinedup pool that at night it seems like they don't pay out as much or they don't pay out all and then during the day you get tons of payouts?


I'm also noticing this. Mine has been a bit more random though. Sometimes it's during the day that I don't seem to get any/many payouts, others its at night. Last night I got nothing at all, with only 4k generated sitting on Coinedup from last night. Yesterday afternoon I was getting 20k payouts every couple hours. They do have a message on the top of their page saying some people aren't getting paid properly, but I don't know if this is related, or just terrible luck of the pool not finding blocks.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Damn, I just start mining a week ago, make it half way to my goal, so LTC decides it would be funny to have a value faceplant.


This is pretty much how I stopped mining Bitcoin's ~3 years ago. I mined about 1 BTC day, but the price plummeted, and I bailed. I'm never going to stop mining again. The current market crash is brutal though.

How is doge still worth it, hasn't the difficulty shot up like crazy? What would 1100 kh/s do at this point.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I was using doge.netcodepool.org but I have since moved to fast-pool.com because of some connection issues


nice, what is your hash power?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> nice, what is your hash power?


7 MH/s


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> How is doge still worth it, hasn't the difficulty shot up like crazy? What would 1100 kh/s do at this point.


1100 kh/s I think you can still do ok... I got 30k doge yesterday mining for about 12 hours at between 800-1400 kh/s (the range is because I was mining with only 1 of my 2 gpus for a while there).. Difficulty has shot up, probably could have done double that a few days ago...

Been mining for the last 4 hours but the pools have been a little unstable this morning... Guessing a lot of new doge miners overwhelming em.. Still can't access doge.netcodepool.org but my worker is still slaving away so think i'll be good...


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I was using doge.netcodepool.org but I have since moved to fast-pool.com because of some connection issues


That Fast-Pool seems like the payouts are kinda low. It only shows like 140 coins per day where as cryptoculture shows 16k with the same KH/s.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Can't wait to get my rig back up this week so I can start mining again!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I'm also noticing this. Mine has been a bit more random though. Sometimes it's during the day that I don't seem to get any/many payouts, others its at night. Last night I got nothing at all, with only 4k generated sitting on Coinedup from last night. Yesterday afternoon I was getting 20k payouts every couple hours. They do have a message on the top of their page saying some people aren't getting paid properly, but I don't know if this is related, or just terrible luck of the pool not finding blocks.


Wow I got a 4k payout as well from last night. But the weird thing is that I still got over 200k yesterday. I'll take it but the inconsistency on these doge pools is annoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> 7 MH/s


850k in 24 hours...AWESOME! What cards are you using to mine? Also on the fast pool what kind of Stales and Rejects do you get? For whatever reason on netcode and coinedup i get around 7% combined stales and rejects no matter my settings.


----------



## Deadboy90

so you guys think its over? The crypto boom i mean? I feared this day would come soon...


----------



## Deadboy90

Lol wow the doge.gentoomen server went over 3 hours without finding a block and now have gone 5 hours. Its supposed to be finding them every half hour.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> so you guys think its over? The crypto boom i mean? I feared this day would come soon...


No you just have to realize that the crypto market is highly volatile and prices will soar up and down. These are the times when the most money is made. Money isn't made when prices are sky high. Money is made when prices hit rock bottom. Look at the recession in America for a great example. Guys like Warren Buffet made a killing with investments made during the recession. People panic, people dump, people buy, prices go up, people make money.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Where do you trade dogecoin?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> so you guys think its over? The crypto boom i mean? I feared this day would come soon...


No. This China thing had been going on for what, just a few days? They came in and BTC got a small bump, but LTC jumped. Now that China is apparently getting out, everything bombed.

I'm pretty sure it will recover.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> No. This China thing had been going on for what, just a few days? They came in and BTC got a small bump, but LTC jumped. Now that China is apparently getting out, everything bombed.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will recover.


But will it be the same? Bitcoin is only back up to 600, will we ever see 900+ again? And Litecoin is still trading under 20 bucks. Has the market been permanently damaged by this China thing and the floods of scumcoins that have been made?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> No. This China thing had been going on for what, just a few days? They came in and BTC got a small bump, but LTC jumped. Now that China is apparently getting out, everything bombed.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will recover.


China is temporarily out you mean to say. Most the serious miners will find a way to get back in with the next few weeks.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> China is temporarily out you mean to say. Most the serious miners will find a way to get back in with the next few weeks.


I dont think the miners are out, I heard that some sites just are not taking any more btc deposits.


----------



## RAFFY

Can someone post a link to a live tracker of BTC please. I'm at work and can't remember the URL to the one i normally use.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> 850k in 24 hours...AWESOME! What cards are you using to mine? Also on the fast pool what kind of Stales and Rejects do you get? For whatever reason on netcode and coinedup i get around 7% combined stales and rejects no matter my settings.


No 840k in 12 hours!









Right now 6 R9 290's doing 850 Kh each and 2 7970's doing 700 Kh each.

Netcodepool does about 3% stale and rejects. Fast-pool.com does 1%


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> No 840k in 12 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now 6 R9 290's doing 850 Kh each and 2 7970's doing 700 Kh each.
> 
> Netcodepool does about 3% stale and rejects. Fast-pool.com does 1%


so you are mining in the fast pool?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> But will it be the same? Bitcoin is only back up to 600, will we ever see 900+ again? And Litecoin is still trading under 20 bucks. Has the market been permanently damaged by this China thing and the floods of scumcoins that have been made?


Personally, I feel Bitcoin was way too inflated at $900+. Hell, it's probably inflated at $600. Litecoin at $20-40 is pretty reasonable, though I would love to see it climb to around $75-100 and stabilize. I would say the same about the others I'm mining, FTC, SXC and Doge, but they are likely part of this problem. With the rise of all these new coins (yes FTC and SXC have in reality been around a while), people are investing in them for a big quick payout. Most seem to be only mining them, but I'm sure there are a lot of people dumping LTC/BTC and buying the tiny alts in hopes they rise later. It's really just a huge shift in cash, spread out over multiple coins.

That said, when the market "crashes", some people win, others lose big time.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Got to say these new pool websites are nice and neat - the design of them.

Good pool for SXC mining ?


----------



## iCrap

Does anybody know why the market has tanked? I searched a bit but can't find a real reason...

Also... i've been mining MEC.. what's the most profitable now? And what's up with dogecoin? is it an actual profitable option?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> so you are mining in the fast pool?


I am now yes.


----------



## Campin

Yea bitcoins are done, now watch the rise of the Doge!!! wow.. much coin! much profit!









Seriously looking back there have been so many ups and down in these cryptos since their inception... I wonder how many times people have thought they're done just to see them rise again.. I agree Chinas reaction is huge blow, to say that they're allowing people to invest but then try and cripple anyway for people to use them.. I guess it's back to building ghost cities...









I do wonder what is next for the cryptos though, there is just too many coins right now and nothing really to separate them it seems...


----------



## nievz

So you guys are mining dodge but can't trade them yet, huh? i don't know of any Exchange who carriers them...yet.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nievz*
> 
> So you guys are mining dodge but can't trade them yet, huh? i don't know of any Exchange who carriers them...yet.


Coinedup.com does


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nievz*
> 
> So you guys are mining dodge but can't trade them yet, huh? i don't know of any Exchange who carriers them...yet.


DOGE

Not Dodge
Much Error
Such Fail
Wow

CoinedUp has a market for Doge to BTC and LTC. Haven't checked the exchange rate in a while.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok.. I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon for a bit and get a few Doge's... just to hold in case they ever come to anything later.









But I probably won't stick with them to long, I want to get on FTC, I think this dogecraze is probably making difficulty go down slightly on the other major altcoins = better mining.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I find all the support for DOG on here quite amazing. When I get the ole rig back up and running I'll mine some. Going to be nice to finally break 2MH/S!

Friday is going to be the day!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

fast-pool says I'll only make around 100 doge per day, when I'm mining at 1.6mhs. What they heck?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> fast-pool says I'll only make around 100 doge per day, when I'm mining at 1.6mhs. What they heck?


They showed me at about 260 per day where my other 2 showed about 30-55k depending on my kh/s


----------



## Faster_is_better

I can't even get doge.netcodepool site to work.. i barely registered an account, now I can't setup workers.. lol


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> fast-pool says I'll only make around 100 doge per day, when I'm mining at 1.6mhs. What they heck?


I think its shows 100,000 as 100.000 on their website. For me it's says I'll make 678.998 but in the past 30 minutes I've already made 32,000


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can I has GPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> so you guys think its over? The crypto boom i mean? I feared this day would come soon...


I thought it was over what, 3 years ago? When I had 5 GPU's mining BTC. Gaining almost 1 per day.. On the first major crash, I bailed. Sold my coins for next to nothing, and sold my GPU's (2 5770's, 2 5830's, 1 5850's)

I'm never going to stop mining alt coins now, I'll stockpile them even if it takes a year to be somewhat worth selling again.


----------



## gtsteviiee

What's a good doge pool? The one I'm mining in takes forever to find a block.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> No 840k in 12 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now 6 R9 290's doing 850 Kh each and 2 7970's doing 700 Kh each.
> 
> Netcodepool does about 3% stale and rejects. Fast-pool.com does 1%


when was this? at current difficult I'm getting 100k a day per MH/s ish

you are getting more than twice that. I'm using netcode


----------



## pac08

I'm obviously doing something wrong and i could use some help... I downloaded the dogecoin wallet, set up an account at netcodepool.org and created a batch file. Thing is though that when i run the file the DOS window opens for an instant and then shuts down. I'm using this config:

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://netcodepool.org:3333 -O ****.worker1:a


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> No 840k in 12 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now 6 R9 290's doing 850 Kh each and 2 7970's doing 700 Kh each.
> 
> Netcodepool does about 3% stale and rejects. Fast-pool.com does 1%
> 
> 
> 
> when was this? at current difficult I'm getting 100k a day per MH/s ish
> 
> you are getting more than twice that. I'm using netcode
Click to expand...

Looking at fastpool stats, their top people are getting ~ 75K/MH/day - which I assume would stay true even for everyone else in the pool.


----------



## NostraD

Just recently entered the mining scene (October) - just curious if this is the end? Have any of you long-time miners experienced this kind of fallout before?

Have you read this article? Is there any possibility there? Dropping from $1000 to $10 in less than a year?
http://www.businessinsider.com/williams-bitcoin-meltdown-10-2013-12
????

I don't have much invested (aside from my time). I am simply using my existing rigs - just curious as to others opinions regarding crypto-coin futures?

Thanks in advance for you opinions/replys.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> when was this? at current difficult I'm getting 100k a day per MH/s ish
> 
> you are getting more than twice that. I'm using netcode


Overnight. I was surprised myself so I cashed out ASAP


----------



## Willanhanyard

Hopefully difficulty drops soon.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> No 840k in 12 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now 6 R9 290's doing 850 Kh each and 2 7970's doing 700 Kh each.
> 
> Netcodepool does about 3% stale and rejects. Fast-pool.com does 1%


I'm switching to fast-pool when i get home from work. These other sites seem to have dimmed down and can't find a block.


----------



## arcade9

I'm in dogecoinpool.com , it gives a bonus of 50000 to block finders







getting a lot of doges in it


----------



## Hokies83

Everyone PM a Mod / Editor and tell them to sticky this thread on the homepage!


----------



## arcade9

Hey OCnet community if anyone wants some free dogecoins here are some faucets







just type your address and get free coins!

http://indogewetrust.com/
http://bartstuff.eu/doge/doge2.php
http://dogecoin.w3msg.net/dogecoin/index.php
http://indogewetrust.com/faucet/
http://185.38.47.229/faucet/
http://dogefoode.bidouille.org/
http://dogefaucet.site90.net/index.php
http://cryptobucket.com/dogefaucet.php

If you want you can donate some dogecoins to this poor dog









DHDcMn7pcFgVko4Qii9X68qyTrs3mo3XLH


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Everyone PM a Mod / Editor and tell them to sticky this thread on the homepage!


hokies? you seem to have extensive knowledge on the whole crypto market, you are an experienced trader aren't you?

what do you think is going to happen in the next few weeks? interested to see what you make of it all?


----------



## Faint

Right now I'm mining DOGE at fast-pool. The netcode pool has been giving me some issues today.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> I'm in dogecoinpool.com , it gives a bonus of 50000 to block finders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting a lot of doges in it


Aw damn, now I wish I was in that pool. I got my first block on Netcodepool yesterday, worth over 600 thou


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> Just recently entered the mining scene (October) - just curious if this is the end? Have any of you long-time miners experienced this kind of fallout before?
> 
> Have you read this article? Is there any possibility there? Dropping from $1000 to $10 in less than a year?
> http://www.businessinsider.com/williams-bitcoin-meltdown-10-2013-12
> ????
> 
> I don't have much invested (aside from my time). I am simply using my existing rigs - just curious as to others opinions regarding crypto-coin futures?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you opinions/replys.


I've been reading articles that follow the coin market and BusinessInsider has this tendency to be fuzzy with their arguments, even a bit trollish at times. The truth is that bitcoin, being an internet currency, doesn't need the US or any other large country to decide its future. It can continue to live on well without strong US support. Other countries more tolerant to decentralized currency will see it prosper there, while the countries that strike down on it with an iron fist are gonna miss the boat.


----------



## peezysc

Doge is now on cryptsy guys.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Fast pool is drunk. I have 2 1MH/s rigs, difficulty is 640 for one of them, 840 or the other.

Also Cpool for SXC is high. I have 1.5MH/s on it and only gives me 128.


----------



## Faint

Is that price on Cryptsy correct?


----------



## cam51037

The price on Cryptsy should even out with time.

Who cares though, I'm depositing just over 400 DOGE and I'll see if anyone wants to buy them for a "premium price".


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hokies? you seem to have extensive knowledge on the whole crypto market, you are an experienced trader aren't you?
> 
> what do you think is going to happen in the next few weeks? interested to see what you make of it all?


Quit being worried when the Chinese find a work around it will shoot back up.

Wait for BTC to bottom out and buy.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

OMG DOGE ON CRYPT.

Just deposited half a million DOGEs, hopefully I can sell them to noobs for a really high price.


----------



## ccRicers

No sell orders there yet, though...


----------



## iCrap

So what's the best DOGE pool then?


----------



## tehmaggot

I just started mining doge on my mining PCs -- One 6950 (unlocked to 6970), two 7870s, and a 7950. I think I need to do some tweaking as my numbers don't seem quite right according to numbers reported by others.

My 7870s are getting about 300kh/s each
My 6970 is getting about 485kh/s
And my 7950 is getting about 568kh/s

I suppose they're all about on track except the 7870s. I stopped mining litecoins for the time being for kicks. Hope doge does well.


----------



## Faint

Waiting for Cryptsy to recognize my deposits.


----------



## jdc122

doge on cryptsy is crazy!


----------



## ccRicers

Sell orders are coming in! People wanting to sell 0.02 BTC for 10 Doges... *** at this craziness. lol


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Sell orders are coming in! People wanting to sell 0.02 BTC for 10 Doges... *** at this craziness. lol


do you know how many confirmations cryptsy requires for a deposit?


----------



## selk22

Guys looking for a good DOGE pool try the Multipool.us DOGE address.. Very stable for me and decent payouts.. Better than cryptoculture which was causing errors and disconnects for me and a fellow miner friend.

Seems the difficulty of DOGE is rising though


----------



## iCrap

how long does it take for cryptsy to show doge deposits?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> do you know how many confirmations cryptsy requires for a deposit?


I haven't used Cryptsy before, normally have just been on BTC-e. Given how slow some people are saying Cryptsy is, I'd probably just deposit a few coins first to see how that works out before going all in.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I haven't used Cryptsy before, normally have just been on BTC-e. Given how slow some people are saying Cryptsy is, I'd probably just deposit a few coins first to see how that works out before going all in.


10 confirmations so far, this waiting is killing me


----------



## Faint

You can see your doge on Cryptsy already?


----------



## cam51037

Cryptsy sometimes takes hours for the deposit to show up in my account, I'm not holding much hope that I'll be able to make a lot on my few DOGE.


----------



## legoman786

Whoa there Cryptsy!! I'll need to wait for a few hours to see what their market is like before attempting a go.


----------



## peezysc

56 confirms and nothing for me.


----------



## ccRicers

According to the trade history, someone bought those 10 Doge (not 10 thousand) for a combined 0.2 BTC. The seller totally made off like a bandit. Maybe I should try that


----------



## Namwons

cryptsy is too slow and unreliable to use as an exchange imo. ive heard of alot of bad juju about them lately and alot of people have been (trying ) to pull there coins out of that exchange. i would use it with caution. the volume of trading DOGE is on coinedup so i would just that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> No sell orders there yet, though...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> You can see your doge on Cryptsy already?


BigFern trolling us hard, again. No deposits are showing up, except very few of them.
They need to invest in better coders, as well more and better servers, badly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> cryptsy is too slow and unreliable to use as an exchange imo. ive heard of alot of bad juju about them lately and alot of people have been (trying ) to pull there coins out of that exchange. i would use it with caution. the volume of trading DOGE is on coinedup so i would just that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hokies? you seem to have extensive knowledge on the whole crypto market, you are an experienced trader aren't you?
> 
> what do you think is going to happen in the next few weeks? interested to see what you make of it all?


Yep, spot on...thing is coinedup.com wasn't working and I wanted to trade my DOGE too lol fell for it.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> According to the trade history, someone bought those 10 Doge (not 10 thousand) for a combined 0.2 BTC. The seller totally made off like a bandit. Maybe I should try that


Yea I've got my eye on those top few orders. should equal 1btc for less than a 1000 doges....lol


----------



## Willanhanyard

I don't see Doge going anywhere. Trades are up over around 10 million % the first day of trading? There's too much of it to be that valuable.


----------



## MotO

I knew I should of never underestimated 4chan. Does anybody want to kick me some DOGE? PM me.


----------



## iCrap

whoa man no begging allowed.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> whoa man no begging allowed.


I'd mine it myself but the wallet won't even sync.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

My last deposite on cryptsy was 900 SXC. That took 3 days.

Let's hope my 0.5 million DOGE show up before it becomes worthless.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I have a feeling this is a race to the first person to get the transfer though, it is obviously worth little, And I'm sure those Buy orders will be taken down before anyone gets confirmed. But if they did not.... Much Profit, Wow.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> whoa man no begging allowed.


lol. ive been hit with that 'Cyberbegging'! its in the rules lol

I only asked for a invite to litegaurdian too


----------



## Moragg

yeah, thought those were mega crazy. Almost reeks of a scam... get people to deposit a shedload of DOGE by adding fake buy orders, then run away before anyone wises up.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> My last deposite on cryptsy was 900 SXC. That took 3 days.
> 
> Let's hope my 0.5 million DOGE show up before it becomes worthless.


Wow 3 days??! Darn Coinex going down!! Their deposits took seconds


----------



## selk22

If people need invites to Liteguardian you can PM me


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone know how to start a coin? I want to start another Scrypt coin before the ASIC hits. We have enough hash power to prevent a 51% attack I think.

Think of all the moneys


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anyone know how to start a coin? I want to start another Scrypt coin before the ASIC hits. We have enough hash power to prevent a 51% attack I think.
> 
> Think of all the moneys


I was considering that, but I got lazy lol


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anyone know how to start a coin? I want to start another Scrypt coin before the ASIC hits. We have enough hash power to prevent a 51% attack I think.
> 
> Think of all the moneys


I know you can pay someone to create a coin for you, but I don't know if you'd want to do that, and I'm not sure how one would create their own coin either.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I know you can pay someone to create a coin for you, but I don't know if you'd want to do that, and I'm not sure how one would create their own coin either.


Do you take LTC's source file and change a few values and rename it?

Serious think of all the moneys. Just imagine.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I went with a mild 20k send to Cryptsy. If it takes 3 days, no big deal. Just hope I can get in on this madness a bit


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

My last deposit on Cryptsy was sexcoin, and it took about 3 days to show up. I'm praying my measly 3000 dogecoin shows up soon, I can give my family one hell of christmas!

*Runs off to Amazon, adds 780ti, huge SSD, beautiful case to cart*

Of course I'm not holding my breath, if it happens it happens. If not, bummer lol


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do you take LTC's source file and change a few values and rename it?
> 
> Serious think of all the moneys. Just imagine.


You can fork litecoin or bitcoin. I'm pretty sure that's how a lot of the altcoins came to be.


----------



## Kyronn94

So I just switched to dogecoin on my 6950, using dogecoinpool....

So what's going on?
I managed to get 0.95 of a Litecoin in a few days then the world decides that it's moved on?


----------



## pac08

Is netcodepool down again? I can't connect at all.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Is netcodepool down again? I can't connect at all.


It has been down all day for me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Is netcodepool down again? I can't connect at all.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been down all day for me.
Click to expand...

Same, someone suggested multipool.us is doing well for DOGE right now.

Trying to hook up a 2nd miner with my other 2 280x... its so ghetto rigged its crazy. I don't even know if i want to leave it on overnight away from it. lol


----------



## selk22

Been mining the DOGE pool at multipool for 24 hours with no problems at all


----------



## Faint

It looks like the prices for Doge are stablizing on Cryptsy.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm thinking I should make a coin called Over Clocked Bits. Anyways, I'm going to try to create a testing pool on a netbook and mine local litecoins on a laptop lol.

If things goes well I will create a coin.

Anyone want to help me test things when I put things into place? (I might give out free matured puppies)


----------



## Shurr

Does multipool us convert to btc or do you have to manually sell all te different currencies yourself?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> It has been down all day for me.


Interestingly enough, I come back home from work to find my computer still mining at the Netcode pool all day long. I just can't access the website to see my stats online.

I'll try Dogecoinpool.com as my main, for the block bonuses.


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm thinking I should make a coin called Over Clocked Bits. Anyways, I'm going to try to create a testing pool on a netbook and mine local litecoins on a laptop lol.
> 
> If things goes well I will create a coin.
> 
> Anyone want to help me test things when I put things into place? (I might give out free matured puppies)


I'm down to help test. That kinda thing is more exciting to me than just chugging away on things.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I wonder if someone really got those first couple of orders or if they got pulled before it opened up.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Does multipool us convert to btc or do you have to manually sell all te different currencies yourself?


No you gotta do the work.. Been mining Dodge there since last night 24,000 I almost **** it was worth 500grand. To bad its back to being worthless and I had no time to sell. It seems like no one got a shot to make any of that crazy money. Damn that would have been a nice Christmas:thumb:


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> It looks like the prices for Doge are stablizing on Cryptsy.


Ah crap. My 0.5 mill has 153 confirmations and still not credited. But 0.000001 is still not bad.

Edit: Just got pumped by 100% lol. So crazy.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

After refreshing my balance 50 times a minute I'm bored.

Let's play the game of who has the coolest wallet address.

My DOGE wallet starts with DUPE


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Are you guys seeing any of these sell orders on cryptsy?????? 5 BTC for 50k Doge!!! 700k for 7BTC!! 204k for 12 BTC


----------



## cam51037

Finally my DOGE balance has shown up... in the pending deposit section of Cryptsy. Well, that's better than nothing I guess!

I just wish I hadn't been mining on a crappy pool for over a day and a half, I made 85 DOGE when I should have made over 20k. :/ Well you win some, you lose some.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I wonder if someone really got those first couple of orders or if they got pulled before it opened up.


I'm sure Cryptsy staff cashed in on those.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Are you guys seeing any of these sell orders on cryptsy?????? 5 BTC for 50k Doge!!! 700k for 7BTC!! 204k for 12 BTC


STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP

You are stressing me out D:


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP
> 
> You are stressing me out D:


It's looks like it is going way down, seeing some more realistic sell orders now. But damn....


----------



## arcolog2

Any of the guys using multipool. Am I missing something? I don't have a place to put my worker's password? It's not using the website login's password is it?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcolog2*
> 
> Any of the guys using multipool. Am I missing something? I don't have a place to put my miner's password? It's not using the website login's password is it?


I believe you can use any password you want for your miner's password in your mining program.

I'd use something like "x" as my password, or something easy like that to remember.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

anybody sold any DOGEs on cryptsy? how many confirms? I got 200 confirms no credit omg


----------



## arcolog2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I believe you can use any password you want for your miner's password in your mining program.
> 
> I'd use something like "x" as my password, or something easy like that to remember.


Yea I know, I usually just use a few numbers. But there isn't a place on the account page to put a password for my worker. Just what I want to name my worker. I don't want to switch cgminer until I know the settings are good.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcolog2*
> 
> Yea I know, I usually just use a few numbers. But there isn't a place on the account page to put a password for my worker. Just what I want to name my worker. I don't want to switch cgminer until I know the settings are good.


I was trying to say, the password is anything you want it to be, it doesn't need a certain password, anyone will do for your multipool worker.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

its at 1/2 mill : 1 now, Not sure how much of a deal that is.


----------



## arcolog2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I was trying to say, the password is anything you want it to be, it doesn't need a certain password, anyone will do for your multipool worker.


The problem is, there is no place to GIVE it a password on their website. Can I leave just leave it blank in my .bat?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcolog2*
> 
> The problem is, there is no place to GIVE it a password on their website. Can I leave just leave it blank in my .bat?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcolog2*
> 
> Any of the guys using multipool. Am I missing something? I don't have a place to put my miner's password? It's not using the website login's password is it?


You don't need a password for multipool. Just use : after your worker name.

eg. cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.us:3352 -O workername:

On another note stratum authentication keeps failing for me on dogecoin pool. Is something wrong with my config?
cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://doge.scryptpools.com:3333 -O workernameassword


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Finally my DOGE balance has shown up... in the pending deposit section of Cryptsy. Well, that's better than nothing I guess!
> 
> I just wish I hadn't been mining on a crappy pool for over a day and a half, I made 85 DOGE when I should have made over 20k. :/ Well you win some, you lose some.


How many confirmations did you have when the balance showed up?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcolog2*
> 
> The problem is, there is no place to GIVE it a password on their website. Can I leave just leave it blank in my .bat?


That's what I meant in the first place, your -p space in your config can have any password, I'm not sure if you can run without the -p command but it's worth a shot.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How many confirmations did you have when the balance showed up?


Not sure how to check confirmations but this is the address the transaction was sent from: D8SQb37gMHdiFa1Qbn2Bg4iyaP6tE7HdWp

It showed up probably, 20 or 30 minutes ago?


----------



## arcolog2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> You don't need a password for multipool. Just use : after your worker name.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That's what I meant in the first place, your -p space in your config can have any password, I'm not sure if you can run without the -p command but it's worth a shot.


Got it, thanks guys.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How many confirmations did you have when the balance showed up?


I'm pending with 208 confirmations.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Not sure how to check confirmations but this is the address the transaction was sent from: D8SQb37gMHdiFa1Qbn2Bg4iyaP6tE7HdWp
> 
> It showed up probably, 20 or 30 minutes ago?


You can check on the "history" tab of your Dogecoin client and hover over the address you sent it to. Or by double-clicking the address.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> I'm pending with 208 confirmations.


224 still pending. At coined up $$ available at 6 confirms, but website not load


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You can check on the "history" tab of your Dogecoin client and hover over the address you sent it to. Or by double-clicking the address.


I don't know how accurate that will be; after the transaction has taken place my confirms kept going up.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Hey OCnet community if anyone wants some free dogecoins here are some faucets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just type your address and get free coins!
> 
> http://indogewetrust.com/
> http://bartstuff.eu/doge/doge2.php
> http://dogecoin.w3msg.net/dogecoin/index.php
> http://indogewetrust.com/faucet/
> http://185.38.47.229/faucet/
> http://dogefoode.bidouille.org/
> http://dogefaucet.site90.net/index.php
> http://cryptobucket.com/dogefaucet.php
> 
> If you want you can donate some dogecoins to this poor dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHDcMn7pcFgVko4Qii9X68qyTrs3mo3XLH


Sweet got like 20 free DOGE!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I knew I should of never underestimated 4chan. Does anybody want to kick me some DOGE? PM me.


May the 4chan be with us!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I was considering that, but I got lazy lol


I asked about creating a coin a while back but cant find your post since its been like 400 pages lol. Can you please repost or PM the information required to do so Ivan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Not sure how to check confirmations but this is the address the transaction was sent from: D8SQb37gMHdiFa1Qbn2Bg4iyaP6tE7HdWp
> 
> It showed up probably, 20 or 30 minutes ago?


Just right click on the transaction in your wallet history and select "Show Transaction Details"


----------



## peezysc

somebody just dumped a lot of bitcoins on gox


----------



## cam51037

Thanks for the confirmation info guys, it's sitting at 244 confirms right now. +Rep for the help!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

hmm, I paid 5 DOGE in fees for my 0.5mill transfer, 400 in fee for 0.1mill, now 1100 for 0.1mill

how much are you guys paying in fees?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> hmm, I paid 5 DOGE in fees for my 0.5mill transfer, 400 in fee for 0.1mill, now 1100 for 0.1mill
> 
> how much are you guys paying in fees?


I paid 0 DOGE for transferring 420 DOGE earlier today, it's confirming just fine.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Is netcodepool down again? I can't connect at all.


It's been up and down all day for me. Getting a bit tired of it tbh. Miners still connect fine but flying blind isn't any fun. I'll probably cash out when I reach 20K and move to a more stable pool.


----------



## jagz

Sigh, I really didn't want to mess with doge but here we go.

On the fast-pool site with about 1100 kh/s. In about an hour and a half.. 8? 8 doge? really?

4140 in my unconfirmed. Is that unconfirmed coins or something entirely different.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

DOGE
Such Stress
So not confirmed
No fun

WOW

So slow

Giving me a headache much

Depressing

Much fail









I'm going to take a shower and continue to waste my post count.

My theory is Crystsy DOGE deposite shows up as pending at 150 confirm, available at 300 confirm. I have 261 at the moment, not confirmed


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> somebody just dumped a lot of bitcoins on gox


Wondering if LTC will be under 10 usd tomorrow


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wondering if LTC will be under 10 usd tomorrow


It's a good possibility. It hit 9 this morning but shot right back up.


----------



## iCrap

How the hell do you guys have millions of doge? 1500kh here and mining for maybe 2 hours now.... 900 doge? this seems like nothing.


----------



## MotO

Come on internet pump this baby up! I got 8K DOGE after switching to multipool for like 10 minutes.


----------



## Faint

Cryptsy would (of course) not give me my Doge on time to sell for a good price.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> How the hell do you guys have millions of doge? *1500kh here and mining for maybe 2 hours now.... 900 doge*? this seems like nothing.


Why do I get 8 doge over the same amount of time with 1100 kh/s? same pool to boot.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Why do I get 8 doge over the same amount of time with 1100 kh/s? same pool to boot.


I got lucky and found 4-5 blocks solo mining for a few hours when it first came out. One of them was like a 900K reward.


----------



## ccRicers

My 1500 Doge showed up on Cryptsy as a blue number, in the balances list. Don't know if blue means anything special, but I still don't see them available in the trading page.


----------



## Deadboy90

So is it time to panic now?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> My 1500 Doge showed up on Cryptsy as a blue number, in the balances list. Don't know if blue means anything special, but I still don't see them available in the trading page.


Look closer, they are probably under the Pending deposit list.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So is it time to panic now?


You start, we will be right behind you.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Much Time

Cryptsy take

Wow


----------



## peezysc

Coinedup is higher than Cryptsy....lol


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Coinedup is higher than Cryptsy....lol


I can't even sign into Coinedup without the page failing to load.


----------



## dph314

Any help would be appreciated. I posted this in the Litecoin thread, then I saw this one so I figured I'd post it here too just in case...

Hey guys. Quick question...I just got a good deal on a pair of 7970's and wanted to throw them in my 280X rig, but I can't get a program to recognize them. Afterburner, Trixx, nothing will read the second and third GPUs (the 7970's). Can't read the temp and it shows the clocks as being at 0. Is this a case where dummy plugs are needed? I went through the Registry and disabled any instance of ULPS, restarted, but it didn't help. Would dummy plugs fix this? If not, what's going on?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm calling BS on cryptsy.

Deposted when my coins are worth $2000, now its less than $250. Such BS, wow.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm calling BS on cryptsy.
> 
> Deposted when my coins are worth $2000, now its less than $250. Such BS, wow.


You know what they say, if it's too good to be true...


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm calling BS on cryptsy.
> 
> Deposted when my coins are worth $2000, now its less than $250. Such BS, wow.


Tell me about it. I have no idea how those guys got their Doge on Cryptsy so fast.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> You know what they say, if it's too good to be true...


Shhhh, 298 confirms


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

300 confirms fully confirmed ! not gonna trade till it go up a bit though
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

That only took 2 hours of waiting around lel


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Tell me about it. I have no idea how those guys got their Doge on Cryptsy so fast.


All of this manipulation of market and shady attack nonsense really makes this currency mining unattractive to say the least. You just know there are people manipulating the hell out of everything for their own gain. There is no oversight or regulation to stop them.


----------



## peezysc

My deposit finally went through. The rumors on other forums is that cryptsy holds deposits while they dump their coins on new exchanges.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

This get rich quick scheme isn't getting me rich quick. Whats up with that.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> My deposit finally went through. The rumors on other forums is that cryptsy holds deposits while they dump their coins on new exchanges.


Makes sense.


----------



## peezysc

Now I'm going to try and move it back to coined up. It will probably crash next.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I guess the first man in takes it all.

Okay guys we really need to create a coin for pump and dump and money generating purposes.

I will look into it in more detail tomorrow after school, hopefully launch Over Clocked Bits before XMas eve.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> My deposit finally went through. The rumors on other forums is that cryptsy holds deposits while they dump their coins on new exchanges.


I believe it, those rat bastards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I guess the first man in takes it all.
> 
> Okay guys we really need to create a coin for pump and dump and money generating purposes.
> 
> I will look into it in more detail tomorrow after school, hopefully launch Over Clocked Bits before XMas eve.


Overclocked bits? OCB? Sounds wicked!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Selling my 0.5mill at .000008 before it crashes lol

Edit: sold for 0.4BTC. Not bad for 2 days of mining.

I love you all, free dogecoins for everyone once I get my pool to pay me 50k.

I will give 5k DOGE to the next 10 posters once my pool pays me


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I guess the first man in takes it all.
> 
> Okay guys we really need to create a coin for pump and dump and money generating purposes.
> 
> I will look into it in more detail tomorrow after school, hopefully launch Over Clocked Bits before XMas eve.


I like the sound of this. Might pick myself up another card right after Christmas. I need more jiggaw- I mean, KH/s.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Yay thanks LawnNOOB


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Selling my 0.5mill at .000008 before it crashes lol
> 
> Edit: sold for 0.4BTC. Not bad for 2 days of mining.
> 
> I love you all, free dogecoins for everyone once I get my pool to pay me 50k.
> 
> I will give 5k DOGE to the next 10 posters once my pool pays me


Yes please


----------



## cam51037

I sold my DOGE for 0.0000008 per coin, sadly the price is still dropping.


----------



## MotO

I love the cryptotrain, lawl. I made over $5 in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Selling my 0.5mill at .000008 before it crashes lol
> 
> Edit: sold for 0.4BTC. Not bad for 2 days of mining.
> 
> I love you all, free dogecoins for everyone once I get my pool to pay me 50k.
> 
> I will give 5k DOGE to the next 10 posters once my pool pays me


How generous.


----------



## Zealon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Selling my 0.5mill at .000008 before it crashes lol
> 
> Edit: sold for 0.4BTC. Not bad for 2 days of mining.
> 
> I love you all, free dogecoins for everyone once I get my pool to pay me 50k.
> 
> I will give 5k DOGE to the next 10 posters once my pool pays me


I like the sound of that too

I don't have much to mine with as I only have a couple cuda cards, but I'm getting a good payout from the pool every 20 min


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Selling my 0.5mill at .000008 before it crashes lol
> 
> Edit: sold for 0.4BTC. Not bad for 2 days of mining.
> 
> I love you all, free dogecoins for everyone once I get my pool to pay me 50k.
> 
> I will give 5k DOGE to the next 10 posters once my pool pays me


Nice I sold my 1 mill for .75. Saving the rest for now. I think it might settle down after the day one dump. Everybody is trying to cash in on something now.


----------



## Faint

I'm just going to be holding my Doge for awhile. I'm sure the price will go up after awhile.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Do you guys just keep your coins on cryptsy or do you transfer them back to your wallet at the end of the night?


----------



## CravinR1

Give me Doge


----------



## ccRicers

Still waiting but I can give it an hour or two.


----------



## guitar_man_94

I love DogeCoin


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Do I win?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I'm just going to be holding my Doge for awhile. I'm sure the price will go up after awhile.


Me too. Now to keep mining them or move on? I've only been at Dodge a day at multipool.
Just started mining last Wednesday 7970/7950
I took me almost 4 days to get 1 ltc at weminelite with a 1200kh/s. I wonder if a smaller pool would net better results or if I should just plug away at that.

Decisions


----------



## uaedroid

Which is better to mine now, litecoins or dogecoins?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

DogeCoins, but you will have to keep an eye on the price because it is tanking

Edit: I guess tanking is not the best word. Personally I think it is just stabilizing and is not really worth a higher exchange rate after difficulty and cap are taken into account then almost any other coin out there. If you think about what actually gives these things value it makes more sense why 15$ might be the stable price for LTC and why DogeCoins are worth <.0000005 BTC.


----------



## Faint

At this point, nobody really knows.

Edit: Just realized that the value of Doge is a lot higher at Multipool than it is anywhere else.


----------



## Willanhanyard

I see Doge going to 0...


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I see Doge going to 0...


I'm sure the cryptsy admins don't care after shutting everybody out while they traded at the stupid high prices.


----------



## Campin

netcodepool won't let me get my doge.. the site keeps crashing on me and luckyminer is holding 7k too.. I've put in multiple requests for payout and nothing yet from them today..


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I'm sure the cryptsy admins don't care after shutting everybody out while they traded at the stupid high prices.


I can't believe that those prices were legit... Do you honestly think that someone thought 1 DogeCoin was worth a whole bitcoin? Come on now.... You think that someone thought that it was worth even a thousandth of a Bitcoin? Wishful thinking... You are trading with another person, so in order to assume you were going to get rich off of it you have to assume someone was dumb enough to trade at those outrageous rates. A couple people may have got slightly higher prices (maybe even 2-5x), but the market took like 2 min to stabilize once trading begun. It is baffling that people complain when it was obviously wayyyyyy to good to be true.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> netcodepool won't let me get my doge.. the site keeps crashing on me and luckyminer is holding 7k too.. I've put in multiple requests for payout and nothing yet from them today..


Use multipool for doge. I'm rolling in it right now after an hour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I can't believe that those prices were legit... Do you honestly think that someone thought 1 DogeCoin was worth a whole bitcoin? Come on now.... You think that someone thought that it was worth even a thousandth of a Bitcoin? Wishful thinking... You are trading with another person, so in order to assume you were going to get rich off of it you have to assume someone was dumb enough to trade at those outrageous rates. A couple people may have got slightly higher prices (maybe even 2-5x), but the market took like 2 min to stabilize once trading begun. It is baffling that people complain when it was obviously wayyyyyy to good to be true.


IDK the word is that the cryptsy admins do this.

Man why did newegg have to ship my 280's from their east coast warehouse when I'm in CA.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I can't believe that those prices were legit... Do you honestly think that someone thought 1 DogeCoin was worth a whole bitcoin? Come on now.... You think that someone thought that it was worth even a thousandth of a Bitcoin? Wishful thinking... You are trading with another person, so in order to assume you were going to get rich off of it you have to assume someone was dumb enough to trade at those outrageous rates. A couple people may have got slightly higher prices (maybe even 2-5x), but the market took like 2 min to stabilize once trading begun. It is baffling that people complain when it was obviously wayyyyyy to good to be true.


Quite a few people got away with it at those prices. I was watching that page like a hawk while I was waiting for my doge to get processed.


----------



## thebufenator

So I just completed a sell of some Doge on cryptsy, and I don't see my BTC.

Where does it go?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Do you guys just keep your coins on cryptsy or do you transfer them back to your wallet at the end of the night?


good question. Id like to know this too. Also are there fees if there was no trade?


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So I just completed a sell of some Doge on cryptsy, and I don't see my BTC.
> 
> Where does it go?


You will have to wait a bit. It will end up in your balances page.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Use multipool for doge. I'm rolling in it right now after an hour..


My little slave is toiling away just fine, besides a few hiccups this morning been good all day... Was able to get out 20k earlier and about 10 minutes ago finally got in again but crashed before I could request the other 16k... I have multipool too, but only as a failover...

Disturbs me a little that my payout request at luckyminer is not working, think I'll delete them as a failover....


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> *IDK the word is that the cryptsy admins do this.*
> 
> Man why did newegg have to ship my 280's from their east coast warehouse when I'm in CA.


Which is why you have different passwords for everything where money is involved.


----------



## Hokies83

Seems bout right...


----------



## gtsteviiee

Uhmm guys, I just bought 305k DOGE with BTC at cryptsy and completely forgot to create a wallet for doge.. It's been an hour and haven't seen any of those coins yet... Am I screwed?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Can I has GPU
> I thought it was over what, 3 years ago? When I had 5 GPU's mining BTC. Gaining almost 1 per day.. On the first major crash, I bailed. Sold my coins for next to nothing, and sold my GPU's (2 5770's, 2 5830's, 1 5850's)
> 
> I'm never going to stop mining alt coins now, I'll stockpile them even if it takes a year to be somewhat worth selling again.


That's the spirit - I formatted a hard drive when they dropped to $5 - thought they bitcoin was finished.
**** I even scrubbed some from a laptop when they were a few cents because I only ran the software out of curiosity and got bored after a few minutes - couldn't see the point of this stupid stuff on my hard drive.

Still trying to recover them - possible reward for a genius who can help. [ but not a _big_ reward - I didn't mine a fortune ]

Never mind waiting a year - a three year wait is a good timescale - that's why I disagree with all this stuff about things being profitable or unprofitable to mine, you can't predict the future from some stupid mining calculator. Bitcoin went from being an obscure link on a few nerdsites to something that looks like a viable alternative to the way money business is done internationally. There are so many new altcoins to compete that I think the competition will help keep the price down.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> I'm sure the cryptsy admins don't care after shutting everybody out while they traded at the stupid high prices.


One wonders about this - I spammed the sell button when a certain coin was at a super high and the site was just screwed - lot's of _weird_ trade prices, delays, ignored orders, coin disappearing and reappearing. Not good.


----------



## thebufenator

I've been mining doge at coinedup, but it has not been very lucky the past 12 hours. Any better pools that are not failing due to load right now?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I've been mining doge at coinedup, but it has not been very lucky the past 12 hours. Any better pools that are not failing due to load right now?


Dogecoinpool's been steady since last night


----------



## Jollyburner

is doge the first coin to have 4 letters?

and is anoy else excperienceing extrememly slow OCN ? its not them its on my side but im not sure if its a slow script, virus, my 6 mining termingals, the Netflix im streaming or the fact I have 100 posts/page on... or that cryptsy is open in 2 tabs...

its like slowmotion typing and it hangs for 15 seconds on page load...


----------



## Jollyburner

ill run us a pool test in a few hours when all my rigs bak up. my dad touched the back of a gcard yesterday while the rig was running, it was the display card, it borked the screen for a min, I popped power. machine wouldn't start with that card in it, its on Linux

I popped the card out (tested on ano machine after, its fine been mining all nite now,







) but that rig is now unstable and crashes reandomly regardless of changes I make. I can make it to mining sometimes, card is working in same pcie slot as touched card was in...

does any1 have any idea what may be the culprit? im assuming its just a corrupted Linux install, its on a brand new HDD so I plan to just reinstall from scratch tonight and im hoping that resolves it, but if anyone thinks cpu/ram/mobo could be problem id like to know what to try next.

I have a duplicate system I will be setting up with 4 then 5 cards tonight, powered risers on 3/4, then 4/5, (1 unpowered riser / system) any1 think that's bad? I came up with this theory myself that I don't need 5x powered risers, but I could be wrong. im hoping if no one touches the back of the cards with metal that it will be stable, but given the timing of everything I couldn't say for sure whether something else just failed on that power cycle, especially since the card that was touched is fine.

perhaps theres a certain component prone to failure under these conditions? im assuming mobo since in my experience u cant kill RAM or CPU unless you try really really hard, but ive never worked with amd processors before and expecially not these little Sempron 145s. they are they are installed correctly and set up on auto but jw if any1 ever killed one.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I've been mining doge at coinedup, but it has not been very lucky the past 12 hours. Any better pools that are not failing due to load right now?


yeah......I just checked my Coinedup history and I've had one deposit today of 21k. Only have 14k waiting my 20k auto transfer







There's no way that this is the difficulty increase, but has to be a database issue, they're stealing shares, or this pool is extremely unlucky.


----------



## Moragg

One day we're going to learn AMD started off the mining craze. That would be... the most ingenious way to sell your product.

I don't actually believe this, but imagine if it were true,


----------



## MrStrat007

Edit: damn phone. Ignore/delete please and thank you


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyburner*
> 
> is doge the first coin to have 4 letters?
> 
> and is anoy else excperienceing extrememly slow OCN ? its not them its on my side but im not sure if its a slow script, virus, my 6 mining termingals, the Netflix im streaming or the fact I have 100 posts/page on... or that cryptsy is open in 2 tabs...
> 
> its like slowmotion typing and it hangs for 15 seconds on page load...


LiteCoin?


----------



## ccRicers

Well, my doge coins are available on Scrypty at last, about 90 minutes since I sent them. It's not enough coins to make any real trades from but I was just testing things out. I don't know if it's a good idea to leave a lot of coins on there for about a day. I would usually hold until I am satisfied with profits and then sell them out in one go.


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> One wonders about this - I spammed the sell button when a certain coin was at a super high and the site was just screwed - lot's of _weird_ trade prices, delays, ignored orders, coin disappearing and reappearing. Not good.


crypsty is not even useable as trading market. do not be fooled, your coins will die. as said, the markets mysteriously break when you need to move into or out of them. basically if volume hits, queues stall. i strongly suspect every angle of dishonest practise is occurring. just my opinion.

you will experience the following:

dissapearing trades
dissapearing coins
incorrect balances
half filled orders refunded
refunded from orders balances sometimes show up, sometimes not, and lately refund more than u should get, leaving negatvie balances and you trading imagginary sums of coin.
generic support emails indicating the problems are being addressed (for 2 weeks now))
completely broken queues for 8+ hours while you are stuck in that position

and in all honesty, no exagerration, in the last 2 weeks i have made 800 trades, ~30% went through without problems, 70% of the time the queues are broken or my balance dissapeared for hours leaving me not even aware of what position i am in, whether my trade will show up as canceled or go through, and at what price...

it is unuseable, to say the least, and i would not recommend taking ANY short term position on cryptsy until the community is reporting back that its working very smoothly for everyone. it is still the best/only place to dump some coins @ market tho so ... yeah


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm thinking I should make a coin called Over Clocked Bits. Anyways, I'm going to try to create a testing pool on a netbook and mine local litecoins on a laptop lol.
> 
> If things goes well I will create a coin.
> 
> Anyone want to help me test things when I put things into place? (I might give out free matured puppies)


My friend and I were just talking about this last night, funny you should mention it. I'm definitely down to help out with this.


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> LiteCoin?


i meant on cryptsy its says DOGE, all the other coins have 3 letter trade names or w/e u call them.

eg litecoin LTC
BTC
GDC GLC etc

jw if its the first cause its wierd.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I'm obviously doing something wrong and i could use some help... I downloaded the dogecoin wallet, set up an account at netcodepool.org and created a batch file. Thing is though that when i run the file the DOS window opens for an instant and then shuts down. I'm using this config:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://netcodepool.org:3333 -O ****.worker1:a


Don't know if you have been answered yet or not but this is one I came up with that works for me. Just change your user and password. Also check the port and mining address,I just copied those in for you I don't use netcode.

I am a rookie at this but it works for me. I copied some of this from set ups I found. Not sure about the -i, -c or -l but it took my kh/s from around 42 to avg 150. I am using a GTX 670. Hope it helps.

cudaminer.exe -i 0 -C 2 -l 32x4 -m 1 -o stratum+tcp://netcodepool.org:3333 -O *password*:*username*


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> One day we're going to learn AMD started off the mining craze. That would be... the most ingenious way to sell your product.
> 
> I don't actually believe this, but imagine if it were true,


The way it's meant to be mined.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Don't know if you have been answered yet or not but this is one I came up with that works for me. Just change your user and password. Also check the port and mining address,I just copied those in for you I don't use netcode.
> 
> I am a rookie at this but it works for me. I copied some of this from set ups I found. Not sure about the -i, -c or -l but it took my kh/s from around 42 to avg 150. I am using a GTX 670. Hope it helps.
> 
> cudaminer.exe -i 0 -C 2 -l 32x4 -m 1 -o stratum+tcp://netcodepool.org:3333 -O *password*:*username*


I see you have an account at netcodepool, as do I. I have 10K doge sitting in that pool that I can't access because the main page hasn't worked in the last 24hours. Do you have any idea's as to what's going on with that pool?

I recommend people steer clear of that pool for now. Somethings not right.


----------



## Faint

Doge is rising on Cryptsy.

Edit: Also set my 6870 to mine nothing but Doge as well.

Edit: Nevermind. As soon as it did - it dropped.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyburner*
> 
> crypsty is not even useable as trading market. do not be fooled, your coins will die. as said, the markets mysteriously break when you need to move into or out of them. basically if volume hits, queues stall. i strongly suspect every angle of dishonest practise is occurring. just my opinion.
> 
> you will experience the following:
> 
> dissapearing trades
> dissapearing coins
> incorrect balances
> half filled orders refunded
> refunded from orders balances sometimes show up, sometimes not, and lately refund more than u should get, leaving negatvie balances and you trading imagginary sums of coin.
> generic support emails indicating the problems are being addressed (for 2 weeks now))
> completely broken queues for 8+ hours while you are stuck in that position
> 
> and in all honesty, no exagerration, in the last 2 weeks i have made 800 trades, ~30% went through without problems, 70% of the time the queues are broken or my balance dissapeared for hours leaving me not even aware of what position i am in, whether my trade will show up as canceled or go through, and at what price...
> 
> it is unuseable, to say the least, and i would not recommend taking ANY short term position on cryptsy until the community is reporting back that its working very smoothly for everyone. it is still the best/only place to dump some coins @ market tho so ... yeah


I've had all that. It's based in Las Vegas isn't it ? Is that a clue ?
It's hard to tell if they're bent or just snowed under with demand or what. Haven't had any permanent coin disappearence, but they do seem to blink out and in to existence.


----------



## Freakn

Would a couple 6850's be any good? Is there a particular crypto that they would suit?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I see you have an account at netcodepool, as do I. I have 10K doge sitting in that pool that I can't access because the main page hasn't worked in the last 24hours. Do you have any idea's as to what's going on with that pool?
> 
> I recommend people steer clear of that pool for now. Somethings not right.


I woke up this morning, 12/18, and it was down. Have no idea. Can't even say how many coins I have there.

I just basically filled out that line for another poster.

Been using CryptoCulture for doge coins.

Once I done with those I am going back to Give-Me-Coins for FTC and LTC.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> DOGE
> Such Stress
> So not confirmed
> No fun
> 
> WOW
> 
> So slow
> 
> Giving me a headache much
> 
> Depressing
> 
> Much fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a shower and continue to waste my post count.
> 
> My theory is Crystsy DOGE deposite shows up as pending at 150 confirm, available at 300 confirm. I have 261 at the moment, not confirmed


Same, I haven't been able to find a block in the last two days using 3 different pools. I don't know what the heck is going on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So is it time to panic now?


Calm down man learn to have some patience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> This get rich quick scheme isn't getting me rich quick. Whats up with that.


It's not a guarantee to get rich quick by any means.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So I just completed a sell of some Doge on cryptsy, and I don't see my BTC.
> 
> Where does it go?


It should go to your Crypsty account first.

So I just placed a sell order for 1000DOGE @ 1 BTC (each) lets see if I get any biters lol


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> whoa man no begging allowed.


if you guys have been watching, the market has been starting to stablize. i have already moved all my DOGE back into LTC.

...but damn that was one hell of a ride lol. left some DOGE in the wallet though.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I see you have an account at netcodepool, as do I. I have 10K doge sitting in that pool that I can't access because the main page hasn't worked in the last 24hours. Do you have any idea's as to what's going on with that pool?
> 
> I recommend people steer clear of that pool for now. Somethings not right.


Apparently, they are having some pathing problems with the IP address or something? The pool admin mentioned something over in the discussion page on bitcointalk.org, link here:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.4260

I decided to move over to gooddoge.com. Will mine for a bit there. They have low fees and a 1000 Doge block finder bonus.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I was joking about the getting rich quick thing Raffy, but it does seem to be a common attitude.


----------



## Willanhanyard

I don't get why people are so into Doge now. The only coins that will emerge in the next few weeks or months will be BTC/LTC.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Dogecoin finally listed on http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency Currently the most profitable!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I guess the first man in takes it all.
> 
> Okay guys we really need to create a coin for pump and dump and money generating purposes.
> 
> I will look into it in more detail tomorrow after school, hopefully launch Over Clocked Bits before XMas eve.


I'd be interested in helping. Let me know!


----------



## Shurr

how do you make an account on coinedup?


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Dogecoin finally listed on http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency Currently the most profitable!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


About time. Good thing that's what I'm mining currently.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I don't get why people are so into Doge now. The only coins that will emerge in the next few weeks or months will be BTC/LTC.


It is a way to acquire more LTC/BTC faster. Mine Doge and trade for LTC will yield more then mining for LTC.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Uhmm guys, I just bought 305k DOGE with BTC at cryptsy and completely forgot to create a wallet for doge.. It's been an hour and haven't seen any of those coins yet... Am I screwed?


No, the doge you buy will be on your Cryptsy account, and you can withdraw to your doge wallet later


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I've had all that. It's based in Las Vegas isn't it ? Is that a clue ?
> It's hard to tell if they're bent or just snowed under with demand or what. Haven't had any permanent coin disappearence, but they do seem to blink out and in to existence.


no your balance will eventually be fine, but that's not really the point. the point is you should stay away from cryptsy if you are expecting a trading platform.

I know I was, its not like 1000s of forex companies haven't already done this. there must be 100s of versions of trading software that work flawlessly in other markets.

so no worries on them actually taking your money or losing it, as long as your account isn't compromised I think you will be ok. and I do agree that they are obviously swamped right now, but I think they are taking advantage of a good situation as a priority over providing honest and reliable service to the community.

my huge problem with what is happening is that there is no warning about this sustained and VERY drastic trading problems for new people arriving to their site. having used other trading software people will expect orders to be filled at open order prices and relatively quickly, and that their balances will be very real and accurate at all times. and they will definitely not expect anything other than temporary and quickly resolved order queue issues, frozen queues you cant exit are ridiculous. as is "limbo coins" where you are unsure of your position, due to the frozen order queue. (you wont know if your order will be filled or not, mega $$ just floating in invisibleland)


----------



## RAFFY

Can some one please help me out with CGminer/ my 290x's. Before today I have never had any problems with my miners not running at 100% GPU usage 24/7. Now today all of a sudden they keep underclocking but the usage still remains at 100%. I have not changed a singe thing nor has windows update. Also I do not run AB, Trixx or GPU Tweak while mining, never needed to in the past. I was under the impression that running these programs can interfere with your mining settings. Any help/input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jagz

Nice to see green again on coinmarketcap. I wish I had some ammo, I would have bought that $9 LTC all day long.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyburner*
> 
> no your balance will eventually be fine, but that's not really the point. the point is you should stay away from cryptsy if you are expecting a trading platform.
> 
> I know I was, its not like 1000s of forex companies haven't already done this. there must be 100s of versions of trading software that work flawlessly in other markets.
> 
> so no worries on them actually taking your money or losing it, as long as your account isn't compromised I think you will be ok. and I do agree that they are obviously swamped right now, but I think they are taking advantage of a good situation as a priority over providing honest and reliable service to the community.
> 
> my huge problem with what is happening is that there is no warning about this sustained and VERY drastic trading problems for new people arriving to their site. having used other trading software people will expect orders to be filled at open order prices and relatively quickly, and that their balances will be very real and accurate at all times. and they will definitely not expect anything other than temporary and quickly resolved order queue issues, frozen queues you cant exit are ridiculous. as is "limbo coins" where you are unsure of your position, due to the frozen order queue. (you wont know if your order will be filled or not, mega $$ just floating in invisibleland)


No I don't think they're doing a John Corzine on their customers - that would be instant wipeout for them if people thought they were doing that (I know some exchanges HAVE done that), I think limbo is a good term for it.

However, if coins are disappearing then maybe they just 'borrow' them for a bit ?


----------



## RAFFY

Can someone post those two commands that you type in CMD for mining please. I can't find them and I forgot to save them last time they were posted.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Don't know if you have been answered yet or not but this is one I came up with that works for me. Just change your user and password. Also check the port and mining address,I just copied those in for you I don't use netcode.
> 
> I am a rookie at this but it works for me. I copied some of this from set ups I found. Not sure about the -i, -c or -l but it took my kh/s from around 42 to avg 150. I am using a GTX 670. Hope it helps.
> 
> cudaminer.exe -i 0 -C 2 -l 32x4 -m 1 -o stratum+tcp://netcodepool.org:3333 -O *password*:*username*


Thanks for replying. I fixed that a little afer i posted (btw the address i was using was wrong) but netcodepool has been having issues connecting so i moved to multipool. Got about 3k DOGE after almost 5 hours with a hash rate around 220.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can some one please help me out with CGminer/ my 290x's. Before today I have never had any problems with my miners not running at 100% GPU usage 24/7. Now today all of a sudden they keep underclocking but the usage still remains at 100%. I have not changed a singe thing nor has windows update. Also I do not run AB, Trixx or GPU Tweak while mining, never needed to in the past. I was under the impression that running these programs can interfere with your mining settings. Any help/input would be greatly appreciated.


you have 3x290X that underclock? yeah sounds like a heat problem. lower the voltage and clocks some. hash rate will be lower but so will your wattage and heat, which to me is more important when running a rig 24/7


----------



## Namwons

UPDATE: DOGEcoin market cap 5+ million and climbing...to the moon.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Apparently, they are having some pathing problems with the IP address or something? The pool admin mentioned something over in the discussion page on bitcointalk.org, link here:
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.4260
> 
> I decided to move over to gooddoge.com. Will mine for a bit there. They have low fees and a 1000 Doge block finder bonus.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks for the response. I have been following that thread and even the barebones almost deserted support forum for netcodepool and there has been almost no communication which is ridiclous really. It only take a few second to post and let us know what's going on. Really getting tired of having to sift out this horrible meme speak in every thread though. No age limit for mining I suppose.

I'm over on scryptpools right now in the meantime. There was some talk about it being sketchy so I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## peezysc

hey what should I set my share difficulty to on multi pool?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> hey what should I set my share difficulty to on multi pool?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Q: What is share difficulty, and what should I use?
Share difficulty is the size of the portion of the current block that the pool hands to your miner to be solved. Over long time periods, share difficulty does not matter, and the default of 64 will work fine for anyone. However, if you experience inconsistent payouts over shorter time periods you may want to set the share difficulty lower on your slower miners. I suggest the following per worker:
Scrypt coins:

250KH and below: 16
250+: 32
500+: 64
1000+: 128
2000+: 256
3000+: 384
4000+: 512

SHA-256 coins:

250MH and below: 1
500MH+: 2
1GH+: 4
10GH+: 16
30GH+: 32
60GH+: 64
125GH+: 128
250GH+: 256
500GH+: 512



Check under the help tab anytime you need help.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> hey what should I set my share difficulty to on multi pool?


From there Help section:
Quote:


> Q: What is share difficulty, and what should I use?
> Share difficulty is the size of the portion of the current block that the pool hands to your miner to be solved. Over long time periods, share difficulty does not matter, and the default of 64 will work fine for anyone. However, if you experience inconsistent payouts over shorter time periods you may want to set the share difficulty lower on your slower miners. I suggest the following per worker:
> Scrypt coins:
> 250KH and below: 16
> 250+: 32
> 500+: 64
> 1000+: 128
> 2000+: 256
> 3000+: 384
> 4000+: 512
> SHA-256 coins:
> 250MH and below: 1
> 500MH+: 2
> 1GH+: 4
> 10GH+: 16
> 30GH+: 32
> 60GH+: 64
> 125GH+: 128
> 250GH+: 256
> 500GH+: 512


----------



## peezysc

I feel like such a noob. I looked all over for the help section and looked right past it. Thanks guys +REPPED


----------



## selk22

No problem it happens to the best of us









Thats why we have OCN right?









Thanks for the rep!


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> No problem it happens to the best of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we have OCN right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the rep!


I read on weminelite if you had dual 7970 or 7950 to set workers to 512 should I lower it ? I'm still pulling 1200/1300 khs.

Thanks for popping my rep cherry


----------



## dogbiscuit

Just got a 5850, getting 309Kh/s on it - no overclocking yet, how's that compare ?


----------



## Kenerd

Guys I can't get my dodge wallet to sync. No active connectionsI know it works cuz multipool.us sent a payment there its in there I just can't get it to sync so I can send some out to crYpsy


----------



## arcade9




----------



## peezysc

Tried to day trade on cryptsy but that 10 min lag on doge is too messed up to even try anymore.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Just got a 5850, getting 309Kh/s on it - no overclocking yet, how's that compare ?


Around what I get with reference 5850s.

Overclock to 900mhz and should get around 370KH under 18 intensity. No need to touch memory, it doesn't help.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> you have 3x290X that underclock? yeah sounds like a heat problem. lower the voltage and clocks some. hash rate will be lower but so will your wattage and heat, which to me is more important when running a rig 24/7


Nope it's not a heat issue at all. CGwatcher controls the temperature by reducing the intensity not the clocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can some one please help me out with CGminer/ my 290x's. Before today I have never had any problems with my miners not running at 100% GPU usage 24/7. Now today all of a sudden they keep underclocking but the usage still remains at 100%. I have not changed a singe thing nor has windows update. Also I do not run AB, Trixx or GPU Tweak while mining, never needed to in the past. I was under the impression that running these programs can interfere with your mining settings. Any help/input would be greatly appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can someone post those two commands that you type in CMD for mining please. I can't find them and I forgot to save them last time they were posted.


_*Any suggestions guys?*_


----------



## thebufenator

jeeze. I sold some doge at 80-85 Satoshi, real happy with the proft..

Now it has almost doubled. lol.


----------



## GoLDii3

Sirs,better start mining DOGE because it's getting serious.


----------



## arcade9

I dont know why people are selling doges below 100

I just sold a few thousands of my doges for 200 satoshis each







and its going up!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Thanks for popping my rep cherry


My pleasure lol!


----------



## arcade9

BE READY.




BELIEVE DOGECOIN


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Overclock to 900mhz and should get around 370KH under 18 intensity. No need to touch memory, it doesn't help.


Oh, I thought memory was important for scrypt ?

This one I have running at 20 intensity with 8192 concurrency. Haven't really tweaked it yet - it's hard to pin down exact best parameters anyway because of the constant variation in the reported hashrate. It's definitely better than the 13 intensity I started it at.

The best speed I can find is at https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison
Quote:


> 5850, Sapphire Vapor-X 420 1000 1100 GUIMiner-scrypt 0.04 --thread-concurrency 5824


Big overclock. I ran a Sapphire for BTC mining a couple of years ago at around 900 gpu clock ( I believe it got unsteady after 950), but never tested the memory because down clocking it was better for BTC work.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Wow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Argh, not sure what's up with quarkcoin-cpuminer's source code but I can't seem to compile it under ubuntu 13.04 lol
Neisklar's branch, was looking forward to test securecoin mining perf on my vps but I'll have to do some windows numbers and pray that my passive water cooled i7 3820 doesn't melt lol (passive as in dead pump, water sitting there doing nothing)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Argh, not sure what's up with quarkcoin-cpuminer's source code but I can't seem to compile it under ubuntu 13.04 lol
> Neisklar's branch, was looking forward to test securecoin mining perf on my vps but I'll have to do some windows numbers and pray that my passive water cooled i7 3820 doesn't melt lol (passive as in dead pump, water sitting there doing nothing)


Holy passive! Don't do that man!!!









no good no good i tell you

unless you enjoy


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> pray that my passive water cooled i7 3820 doesn't melt lol (passive as in dead pump, water sitting there doing nothing)


Dead pump still run? What Whaaa? I can't even ... speechless.

Once I ran my FX6100 at 4.7Ghz with the pump off (forgot to turn on). I was wondering why it was throttling when idling in Windows.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> can't seem to compile it under ubuntu 13.04 lol
> Neisklar's branch


I struggled with this until I got rid of QT5 and went to QT4


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Fellow Canadians, Zalman CNPS14X is on sale at NCIX. http://products.ncix.com/detail/zalman-cnps-14x-pure-aluminum-140mm-ultra-quite-fan-cpu-cooler-lga1156-1150-1155-775-am3-am2-fm1-e6-75234-1012.htm

$10 after $20 rebate, what a steal. Such value, wow.

Too bad I'm too broke to by it, I need the money in my bank account to pay for customs and handling fees


----------



## conzilla

What pool are you guys mining doge on?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> What pool are you guys mining doge on?


multipool & scrytpools

scryptpools worker was down when i left my house a few hours ago


----------



## Campin

27 confirmations so far at Cryptsy, soon my 60k doggies will be ready to run... Don't know if I should sell though? I like the price action so far but I'm feeling a little greedy..








Quote:


> What pool are you guys mining doge on?


yea I'm using multipool right now, I like netcodepool and my workers never have trouble connecting but haven't been able to access the site at all this morning and I know have at least 20k in doge waiting for me... much sadness...


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think I may just give up. Every pool I join turns out to be a scam and after two days of work I don't have a single coin to show for it. Netcodepool is MIA, and now scryptpool has just went down and removed manual payments and raised auto payout to 50,000 making people like me having to work and entire week at this point before reaching that number so it's most definitely another scam. Jesus.

And stop with the friggen meme garbage, this is real time and money being thrown around.


----------



## Kenerd

Can't get dodge wallet to accept active connection any idea? What should I do? I put the .conf in app data. It did sync originally multipool sent me my payout. Now I have a pending deposit at crypsy. But no active connection in my wallet


----------



## RAFFY

Why is my difficulty so high? 744.31?!?!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Why is my difficulty so high? 744.31?!?!


Hmm, my difficulty is only 500. Maybe you should mine of my account instead


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think I may just give up. Every pool I join turns out to be a scam and after two days of work I don't have a single coin to show for it. Netcodepool is MIA, and now scryptpool has just went down and removed manual payments and raised auto payout to 50,000 making people like me having to work and entire week at this point before reaching that number so it's most definitely another scam. Jesus.
> 
> And stop with the friggen meme garbage, this is real time and money being thrown around.


It takes a little while to get setup and find the right pool so don't give up now! I know how frustrating it can be, but you don't want to regret it in a couple years when you see BTC at $10k and all coins rising with it!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> It takes a little while to get setup and find the right pool so don't give up now! I know how frustrating it can be, but you don't want to regret it in a couple years when you see BTC at $10k and all coins rising with it!


Please, they all seem like the right pool until they start changing rules at random. It's all a scam at this point as far as I can see it. An industry built around organized crime run by thieves. The difficulty is constantly rising so all of this stalling and being ripped off is costing money. It won't be long and anyone who doesn't have the proper hardware won't be able to mine this coin any longer.

And how the crap do I reply on bitcointalk? See this is what I'm talking about. Every pool, every "support" fourm seems to be run on someone cellphone. Laggy, unresponsive and just shady as hell.


----------



## Jollyburner

ahh nice, my blue popcorn is done, now I can "invest" in something else







lol...



too bad it takes 6x longer than regular popcorn to finish...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> 27 confirmations so far at Cryptsy, soon my 60k doggies will be ready to run... Don't know if I should sell though? I like the price action so far but I'm feeling a little greedy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea I'm using multipool right now, I like netcodepool and my workers never have trouble connecting but haven't been able to access the site at all this morning and I know have at least 20k in doge waiting for me... much sadness...


When you are feeling greedy don't sell. Nothing good ever comes out of that. My advice, although it is almost impossible for people to follow, is to hold long term. What you can do is play around with half of your coins and hold the other half indefinitely. Always hold half of your coins. You might find that those coins will become a house in a couple years. Also, here is how you never lose money. Don't take dumps seriously. If you don't sell at a loss you won't loose money! WOAH! Crazy concept, right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Please, they all seem like the right pool until they start changing rules at random. It's all a scam at this point as far as I can see it. An industry built around organized crime run by thieves.


Welcome to money in general







lulz

Everyone is in it for the money, but I can tell you that if you play your cards right and have some patience with it you WILL make money. Just takes some time to get used to it. You seem a little cranks cranks right now so best to take a break and come back to it later.

You are starting to sound like the media









and I mean that in the lightest sense. No offense by that, I totally get what you are saying.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hmm, my difficulty is only 500. Maybe you should mine of my account instead


I don't know what is going on but i have been having some real serious issues mining DOGE coin the last two days. I'm getting really fed up with these stupid pools not paying out.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Whoever runs dogecoinpool seems to be doing it pretty much right.


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Please, they all seem like the right pool until they start changing rules at random. It's all a scam at this point as far as I can see it. An industry built around organized crime run by thieves.


very few people are not "thieves", by these standards.

money is flying around dude, half the planet would mow you down for a boxing day sale, u think were going to form orderly lines and share everything peacefully? of course people will steal from you if they can, but that doesn't mean theres no good people or good pools. plenty of coins and pools and miners are good, others not so much.

I don't think this industry is any different than any other in terms of some bad stuff happening to people, especially because its unregulated mostly, etc

but that does not mean it is all a scam or run by organised crime or anything. just look at wall street to see how much scams go on there, and that is what we are supposed to be a mini, unregulated version of. expecting a community built on security and noble intentions is a bit of a stretch, id say all things considered there are a lot of decent people doing good jobs fairly distributing coins and not ripping anyone off. most of the pools I have tried have worked fine. you should be amazed that's even a thing, if anything, not pissed that theres some less-than-reliable dogecoin pools right now (massive flood of doge miners, maybe that's why)


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Whoever runs dogecoinpool seems to be doing it pretty much right.


I was getting great results with coined up then my payouts dropped by 90%. So I switched to dogecoinpool then my payouts dropped once again then I tryed fast-pool and my payouts never got anywhere like 5k every 6 hours. I don't understand what the hell is going on. This was all before my current issue of my cards starting to throttle since last night. This is with 1.8Mhash too, I am so confused as to what has been going on with my miners and pools.


----------



## Faint

I think it might be time to get another GPU.


----------



## dogbiscuit

All the Doge pools I've seen so far have no https connection, not that I can see anyway - how vulnerable are they to man in the middle, password stealing etc ?

[edit - actually now I look there seems to be a lack of Doge waiting for me to receive at the moment....mmm.... ]


----------



## arcade9

One of the most important business websites wrote this article

http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-dogecoin-2013-12

Already in top 10 in coinmarkecap and moving to the top 5







LTC is so 2013, Dogecoin is the new LTC


----------



## antonio8

Well the doge.netcode pool is kinda up.

I was able to login in and seen I had 14k.

Tried to go into account and cash out but when I hit the edit account button it lost connection again.


----------



## dealio

i killed my scryptpools worker and started one on bettercoin

how many pools do you guys run at the same time? . does it matter or does cudaminer scales fine? i have 2 cudaminers running atm


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> All the Doge pools I've seen so far have no https connection, not that I can see anyway - how vulnerable are they to man in the middle, password stealing etc ?
> 
> [edit - actually now I look there seems to be a lack of Doge waiting for me to receive at the moment....mmm.... ]


In fast-pool im looking at 11k confirmed and 3k unconfirmed right now for like 12 hours of mining. I'm just confused right meow

Edit: Why on the dashboard of Fast-Pool does it say the pool difficulty is 245 but under my workers it says my difficulty is 1,547?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Well the doge.netcode pool is kinda up.
> 
> I was able to login in and seen I had 14k.
> 
> Tried to go into account and cash out but when I hit the edit account button it lost connection again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> All the Doge pools I've seen so far have no https connection, not that I can see anyway - how vulnerable are they to man in the middle, password stealing etc ?
> 
> [edit - actually now I look there seems to be a lack of Doge waiting for me to receive at the moment....mmm.... ]


From what I can see they are ALL run by the same person or small group of people.

It's not back up. They are just trying to keep people mining in their pool as long as they can , cash out and start another pool and repeat the process. This is all a scam.

And thanks for the life lesson on ethics and morals. I'm sorry you all live in countries that are so terrible.


----------



## kyrios2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> In fast-pool im looking at 11k confirmed and 3k unconfirmed right now for like 12 hours of mining. I'm just confused right meow
> 
> Edit: Why on the dashboard of Fast-Pool does it say the pool difficulty is 245 but under my workers it says my difficulty is 1,547?


I would highly suggest getting over to multipool right now, i was originally on doge.netcodepool.org and then fast-pool (which gave very bad numbers)

Right now multipool is getting me 10k doge coins ever 1-2 hours


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> From what I can see they are ALL run by the same person or small group of people.
> 
> It's not back up. They are just trying to keep people mining in their pool as long as they can , cash out and start another pool and repeat the process. This is all a scam.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyrios2021*
> 
> I would highly suggest getting over to multipool right now, i was originally on doge.netcodepool.org and then fast-pool (which gave very bad numbers)
> 
> Right now multipool is getting me 10k doge coins ever 1-2 hours


What's multipools site address?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

They really need to fix netcodepool... I have a lot of Doge there that I haven't been able to get out.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What's multipools site address?


Multipool.us I think is is, that or .in.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Multipool.us I think is is, that or .in.


Well I appreciate you replying however it's pretty important that it's accurate. .in can't be right, leads to malware. What a surprise.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I appreciate you replying however it's pretty important that it's accurate. .in can't be right, leads to malware. What a surprise.


Well I believe it was .in at one point and .us now, try .us if .in gives you those warnings.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I appreciate you replying however it's pretty important that it's accurate. .in can't be right, leads to malware. What a surprise.


https://www.multipool.us/index.php


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


The wriiting is on the wall. All of the pools are just templates of one another. Probably only takes them a few minutes to set one up. Tell me, why are they all having so many issues? Volume? I don't think so. Communication is almost non existent and when they do communicate, they don't answer the question they give generic responses. Payout issues being reported, rules being changed without notice etc. that's what is smells like anyways.

Thanks for the respons Maian.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> When you are feeling greedy don't sell. Nothing good ever comes out of that. My advice, although it is almost impossible for people to follow, is to hold long term. What you can do is play around with half of your coins and hold the other half indefinitely. Always hold half of your coins. You might find that those coins will become a house in a couple years. Also, here is how you never lose money. Don't take dumps seriously. If you don't sell at a loss you won't loose money! WOAH! Crazy concept, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to money in general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz


If I do choose to hang on, how safe is my coin with Cryptsy?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> If I do choose to hang on, how safe is my coin with Cryptsy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Please, they all seem like the right pool until they start changing rules at random. It's all a scam at this point as far as I can see it. An industry built around organized crime run by thieves.


Welcome to money in general







lulz

Everyone is in it for the money, but I can tell you that if you play your cards right and have some patience with it you WILL make money. Just takes some time to get used to it.

Don't hold any coins that you aren't trading on Cryptsy. Store them in a wallet. I don't trust any exchanges.


----------



## Namwons

*ALERT:* If you are holding WorldCoins, HOLD THEM.

i think the value of them is going to skyrocket soon i think. they just announced beta testing for a financial center to buy WDC with USD directly.
POSITION: Hold


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> *ALERT:* If you are holding WorldCoins, HOLD THEM.
> 
> i think the value of them is going to skyrocket soon i think. they just announced beta testing for a financial center like Coinbase to trade WDC to USD.
> POSITION: Hold


Aww yea I've been holding my WDC for a long time!


----------



## Faint

The year of the Doge is upon us.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I appreciate you replying however it's pretty important that it's accurate. .in can't be right, leads to malware. What a surprise.


Its accurate you just have malware on your computer. I just used the link with no problems at all. multipool.us


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> In fast-pool im looking at 11k confirmed and 3k unconfirmed right now for like 12 hours of mining. I'm just confused right meow
> 
> Edit: Why on the dashboard of Fast-Pool does it say the pool difficulty is 245 but under my workers it says my difficulty is 1,547?


its probably the VARDIFF (variable difficulty). you have 3 290x so you will be givin harder parts of the block to mine to be more fair to the lower hash miners.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> its probably the VARDIFF (variable difficulty). you have 3 290x so you will be givin harder parts of the block to mine to be more fair to the lower hash miners.


Well hell this only on two 290x's lol. Jeez I cant imagine what i'll get on my quad setup. That would make sense because i watched it go from 700 -> 1500 -> 645 -> 700 in about a 10minute span.
By the way do you really live on river street? Yep that's right i just googled the coordinates.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Its accurate you just have malware on your computer. I just used the link with no problems at all. multipool.us


I don't and if you read the post I said the .in address was blocked by chrome. The .us address was unresponsive on first try.

And what do we use for worker password on multipool?


----------



## CravinR1

I need a doge wallet and a place to mine doge coins


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I need a doge wallet and a place to mine doge coins


best pool is multipool.us, port 3352


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I was getting great results with coined up then my payouts dropped by 90%. So I switched to dogecoinpool then my payouts dropped once again then I tryed fast-pool and my payouts never got anywhere like 5k every 6 hours. I don't understand what the hell is going on. This was all before my current issue of my cards starting to throttle since last night. This is with 1.8Mhash too, I am so confused as to what has been going on with my miners and pools.


I feel ya. I believe this morning I did get another 21k payout from coinedup, but that was from 24 hours of mining. My hash rates never change, so as I've said before, either their pools are jacked up, owners stealing and not paying out, or simply extremely bad luck at getting blocks. The world may never know...

That said, my 250k or so of Doge is valued at about $360 so I can't be too mad. Just sucks that I "should" have 500-750k.


----------



## CravinR1

Site lists port 7777

And now can't even open site lol


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't and if you read the post I said the .in address was blocked by chrome. The .us address was unresponsive on first try.
> 
> And what do we use for worker password on multipool?


Worker password doesn't matter. Just don't use the password you use to log in to multipool. If someone finds out your worker password the worst that they could do is mine for you


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Site lists port 7777
> 
> And now can't even open site lol


port 7777 is for coin switching, 3352 is doge only


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't and if you read the post I said the .in address was blocked by chrome. The .us address was unresponsive on first try.
> 
> And what do we use for worker password on multipool?


I just have mine as 'x' which is my worker password for other sites that actually have one (I just made copies of all my .bats for each pool). Since I don't believe you can set one for your workers on multipool, then a password shouldn't matter. Try making the .bat without one, if it doesn't connect, just set it to anything.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Dead pump still run? What Whaaa? I can't even ... speechless.
> 
> Once I ran my FX6100 at 4.7Ghz with the pump off (forgot to turn on). I was wondering why it was throttling when idling in Windows.


It's running at 1.2ghz single core, with ht on to make it usable. It only needs to run the Os and cgminer for my 280x to mine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I struggled with this until I got rid of QT5 and went to QT4


Sorry 12.04...and what do you mean?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> best pool is multipool.us, port 3352


Ok I don't understand how this pool works. I want to mine doge, I don't know what port to use and I don't know what password to use for my worker. It won't connect using port 3352 or setting password to nothing.


----------



## tehmaggot

Got bored and wrote a quick one-liner to check the LTC price and having it refresh every 15 seconds on my Raspberry Pi











Pretty simple combination of curl, grep, awk, and sed. Probably a cleaner way to get it done but this works


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*
> 
> Got bored and wrote a quick one-liner to check the LTC price and having it refresh every 15 seconds on my Raspberry Pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple combination of curl, grep, awk, and sed. Probably a cleaner way to get it done but this works


Nice! What exchange are you getting the price from?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ok I don't understand how this pool works. I want to mine doge, I don't know what port to use and I don't know what password to use for my worker.


use port 3352, password x


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Nice! What exchange are you getting the price from?


It's currently pulling data from a third party site that's pulling from BTC-e ( http://www.ltc-charts.com/ ). Now that I think about it, it'd probably be best to get the information straight from the exchange. I'll probably re-work it to do so. Simply supplement the URLs and adjust the formatting for the text manipulation commands


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> use port 3352, password x


not connecting. Hold on the address for this pool is weird. *pool1.us.multipool.us*


----------



## tehmaggot

Sigh, 40k doge deposit on Cryptsy is taking forever. Site says pending and it has 130 confirmations. Did a deposit of 11 doge last night that was fairly quick and now this :/


----------



## gtsteviiee

Wow I bought 10m doge at 0.00000055 btc yesterday now it's at 0.00000210!!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't and if you read the post I said the .in address was blocked by chrome. The .us address was unresponsive on first try.
> 
> *And what do we use for worker password on multipool?*


Just use whatever combination you normally use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> best pool is multipool.us, port 3352


Switching when i get home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I feel ya. I believe this morning I did get another 21k payout from coinedup, but that was from 24 hours of mining. My hash rates never change, so as I've said before, either their pools are jacked up, owners stealing and not paying out, or simply extremely bad luck at getting blocks. The world may never know...
> 
> That said, my 250k or so of Doge is valued at about $360 so I can't be too mad. Just sucks that I "should" have 500-750k.


Awesome stuff! I've got about 400k right ....i should be over a million








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Wow I bought 10m doge at 0.00000055 btc yesterday now it's at 0.00000210!!


Hell yeah! That's almost 300% profit in 24hours! Good job!


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> not connecting. Hold on the address for this pool is weird. pool1.us.multipool.us


works fine for me. did you actually create a worker?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> works fine for me. did you actually create a worker?


Yes, thanks. Connected and hashing now.

What should I set the difficulty too?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes, thanks. Connected and hashing now.


enjoy!









multipool has worked exactly as it should for me. never had any problems and i get exactly the payouts im predicted


----------



## CravinR1

ok I have the account on multipool and the 3352 but I still need a payout wallet ?

I get 404 error when trying to dload the doge wallet?


----------



## GoLDii3

Why no one tries ypool? It has a nice doge pool,wich im using. I first joined netcodepool but now it is always down.


----------



## legoman786

Does the Doge wallet allow encryption now? I try to encrypt it and it crashes. :\


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multipool has worked exactly as it should for me. never had any problems and i get exactly the payouts im predicted


what difficullty should I set?

And yes, is any doge wallet approved for any doge pool?

doge wallet v1.2 is out.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> One day we're going to learn AMD started off the mining craze. That would be... the most ingenious way to sell your product.
> 
> I don't actually believe this, but imagine if it were true,


I'm just waiting for Nvidia to create a good mining client, so they aren't totally left behind. I would totally lol if they did too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> works fine for me. did you actually create a worker?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks. Connected and hashing now.
> 
> What should I set the difficulty too?
Click to expand...

Well there was a chart... but multipool is trying to crash now. I'll paste it when it comes back.

Someone mentioned 64 would be fine in the long run.
Quote:


> 250KH and below: 16
> 250+: 32
> 500+: 64
> 1000+: 128
> 2000+: 256
> 3000+: 384
> 4000+: 512


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*
> 
> Sigh, 40k doge deposit on Cryptsy is taking forever. Site says pending and it has 130 confirmations. Did a deposit of 11 doge last night that was fairly quick and now this :/


I'm using coins-e, I'm fed up of cryptsy and their scammy delay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Wow I bought 10m doge at 0.00000055 btc yesterday now it's at 0.00000210!!


Congrats!


----------



## note235

going to sell some of my doge at @250


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm just waiting for Nvidia to create a good mining client, so they aren't totally left behind. I would totally lol if they did too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there was a chart... but multipool is trying to crash now. I'll paste it when it comes back.
> 
> Someone mentioned 64 would be fine in the long run. It's based on hash, 2000kh/s was 128 I believe.


I see. I have it set to 32 right now as I'm only doing ~400 khash.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm using coins-e, I'm fed up of cryptsy and their scammy delay.
> Congrats!


Miss MCXNow







I hate Cryptsy. More interested in making their site pretty than fixing the core issues.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm using coins-e, I'm fed up of cryptsy and their scammy delay.
> Congrats!


I'll be sure to check them out. This delay every time I want to trade will be terrible if I continue to use Cryptsy..


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*
> 
> I'll be sure to check them out. This delay every time I want to trade will be terrible if I continue to use Cryptsy..


haha, ive been trying to REGISTER and i have not gotten my confirm email. this was before they "improved" servers though, but cant re register my email. so i just gave up on them. they are a bad cash grab imo. you cant trade when you have delays in you system.


----------



## CramComplex

Is it me or is netcodepool's dogecoin servers out?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> One of the most important business websites wrote this article
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-dogecoin-2013-12
> 
> Already in top 10 in coinmarkecap and moving to the top 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTC is so 2013, Dogecoin is the new LTC


I doubt it will really take off.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Miss MCXNow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Cryptsy. More interested in making their site pretty than fixing the core issues.


Yeah me too, RS is the man, hope he gets a proper support team and fixes the backend so we can start making money out of trading fees again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I doubt it will really take off.


I reccomend separating part of the mined coins, say 20% the rest dump...I do it and it works.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I doubt it will really take off.


You never know. It will definitely fall and lose some support before taking off if that is what fate brings for this coin. It won't happen anytime soon though.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, anybody else mining SXC? Should I hold onto my SXC?

I hate DOGEs now.
Fastpool won't let me mine DOGEs, sold my DOGEs at half the current price









I want money and I want it now !


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, anybody else mining SXC? Should I hold onto my SXC?
> 
> I hate DOGEs now.
> Fastpool won't let me mine DOGEs, sold my DOGEs at half the current price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want money and I want it now !


Patience my young padawan!


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, anybody else mining SXC? Should I hold onto my SXC?
> 
> I hate DOGEs now.
> Fastpool won't let me mine DOGEs, sold my DOGEs at half the current price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want money and I want it now !


Don't feel bad I sold mine cheap too. One lesson I learned from trading stocks though, is never get greedy and always take profits.


----------



## Slightly skewed

When you request manual payout from these pools, how long does it generally take to show up in your wallet?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Don't feel bad I sold mine cheap too. One lesson I learned from trading stocks though, is never get greedy and always take profits.


This...

I sold 2 million doge below 70.... now it sits near 200... I'm not mad.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> This...
> 
> I sold 2 million doge below 70.... now it sits near 200... I'm not mad.


I'm right there with you sold @ 70 and 90....lol


----------



## Faint

I'm still holding as I only have around 250k Doge anyways.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> When you request manual payout from these pools, how long does it generally take to show up in your wallet?


I've only performed a handful of withdrawals (one for LTC, about three for doge) and it typically takes a couple minutes before it shows. A few more for further confirmations so that it becomes a real balance.


----------



## legoman786

On a scale of 1-10, exactly how dumb am I to have my hashcows payout pointed to my Coinbase wallet?

Secondly, how trustworthy are online wallets? If I'm gonna go for an online wallet, I want security.

I currently only have local wallets for coins I am/was mining. BTC (for obvious reasons), PTS, and DOGE. They are all encrypted, except for DOGE, as the client I have crashes when encrypting. And they are backed up nightly onto my Google Drive via an automation client.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Such transactions, emptied my wallet, WOW !!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Such transactions, emptied my wallet, WOW !!


Did you do that or did someone gain access to your wallet?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, exactly how dumb am I to have my hashcows payout pointed to my Coinbase wallet?
> 
> Secondly, how trustworthy are online wallets? If I'm gonna go for an online wallet, I want security.
> 
> I currently only have local wallets for coins I am/was mining. BTC (for obvious reasons), PTS, and DOGE. They are all encrypted, except for DOGE, as the client I have crashes when encrypting. And they are backed up nightly onto my Google Drive via an automation client.


I don't trust any online wallets. Anything that is not local is not safe in my eyes. This is money we're talking about, know what I mean? Even backing up wallet.dat files to google drive doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Someone hacks into your google account and they have all of your coins.

I keep everything local on a laptop that I'm not mining with nor do any downloads on with a strong antivirus. I also have all backups on a flash drive.


----------



## Zealon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Did you do that or did someone gain access to your wallet?


That was all self-inflicted


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I don't trust any online wallets. Anything that is not local is not safe in my eyes. This is money we're talking about, know what I mean? Even backing up wallet.dat files to google drive doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Someone hacks into your google account and they have all of your coins.
> 
> I keep everything local on a laptop that I'm not mining with nor do any downloads on with a strong antivirus. I also have all backups on a flash drive.


How likely is one to really, I mean, really get into my G Drive given that it's password is different from everything else I use? I'm not trying to sound cocky, or arrogant, or any thing related, however, what is the chance of someone getting into my G Drive? On top of brute forcing an 80+ character password for wallet encryption?

The only weakest links, are, well... I know them and that's what matters.









I'll point my Hascows payout to my local address when I get home tonight.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> How likely is one to really, I mean, really get into my G Drive given that it's password is different from everything else I use? I'm not trying to sound cocky, or arrogant, or any thing related, however, what is the chance of someone getting into my G Drive? On top of brute forcing an 80+ character password for wallet encryption?
> 
> The only weakest links, are, well... I know them and that's what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll point my Hascows payout to my local address when I get home tonight.


Yea I hear ya. I was keylogged a couple months ago and it sucked. I was careful about what I downloaded and everything. He got into my cryptsy account and cashed out everything (even had the nerve to mock me in the troll box) and then logged into all of the pools I mined at and cashed out whatever balances were in there. The only one he didn't get into was MCXNow because RS had seen the hacker bragging on cryptsy and changed my PW for me. You can never be too careful and that is why I don't like online wallets of any sort. You can never be too safe!


----------



## Namwons

anyone heard of Deutsche eMarks? i read somewhere that Germany has accepted it as "Personal Currency". can anyone in Germany confirm? the value of it is also skyrocketing. thinking about switching to it when i get home from work if the difficulty is lower. Government backing is more solid than meme backing imo. but im still on this wave baby.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Such transactions, emptied my wallet, WOW !!


How much did it take to solo mine that block?


----------



## CravinR1

How to cash out doge


----------



## cam51037

Wow, Cryptsy has some huge lag issues with their trading engine. I set up a sell order for DOGE just about 10 minutes ago, the order shows up on the DOGE/BTC page but not in my "Open orders" tab, and when I try to cancel it, it says the order is currently processing.

You'd think they get enough from fees and such they don't need to skimp on servers and such, obviously they have higher priorities than their site working right.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Is it me or is netcodepool's dogecoin servers out?


They're baked. I guess if you have it setup they might actually connect, but as for the website working or setting up a new account, not possible. I ended up going with multipool.us for DOGE, also WDC too. Since someone posted some interesting info about WDC a few pages back









Putting these 3 Mh/s to work!


----------



## jagz

fast-pool's been ok to me, 50k in 24 hours (1100 kh/s) but I'll see if multipool does any better.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How to cash out doge


Trade for BTC @ Coins-e is the safest way I know of right now.









Edit: Damnation, LTC is eeking it's way up against BTC, & I just traded on Coins-e @ 0.030/BTC. Figures... :/


----------



## gtsteviiee

Wow, dogecoinpool hasn't found any blocks yet. It's been like 10 hours, and a lot of invalids too.


----------



## peezysc

Tried to buy some more bit coin through coin base while it was in the 400s, and transaction cancelled again. The only transaction that has gone through for me is one where I bought high. Both of my purchases @ the lows have been cancelled.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So uh, here's an idea:

[OCB] Over Clocked Bits

Mines using Scrypt
Target generation rate: 1 block per 100 seconds
Block reward: 1 million
Reward halves at 5, 25, 125, 625 day mark
Target mining time: 1000 days
Difficulty retarget every 100 blocks

Special feature: You guys gimme some ideas









I'm gonna try to start a test pool on my netbook now.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Wow, dogecoinpool hasn't found any blocks yet. It's been like 10 hours, and a lot of invalids too.


Try Multipool.us instead. I'm almost getting spammed by notifications on receiving from my wallet with the payout set at 1000 DOGE.


----------



## dealio

doge.scryptpools has manual cash out back up!! the fee has been lowered 50 DOGE for the day to say theyre sorry. lol









auto pay thres is down to 10,000 from 50,0000 earlier today... it was 5,000 this morning.

yey?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Try Multipool.us instead. I'm almost getting spammed by notifications on receiving from my wallet with the payout set at 1000 DOGE.


Is auto threshold the payout? noob question, I know.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone know why I have a -.37 btc balance at Cryptsy? I can't do anything with this negative balance.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So uh, here's an idea:
> 
> [OCB] Over Clocked Bits
> 
> Mines using Scrypt
> Target generation rate: 1 block per 100 seconds
> Block reward: 1 million
> Reward halves at 5, 25, 125, 625 day mark
> Target mining time: 1000 days
> Difficulty retarget every 100 blocks
> 
> Special feature: You guys gimme some ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try to start a test pool on my netbook now.


Special features? Hmmm, could add in some feature like certain alts have it where if you save your coins for X days you get 0.x% extra every 10 days after that date.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Special features? Hmmm, could add in some feature like certain alts have it where if you save your coins for X days you get 0.x% extra every 10 days after that date.


Yea that would be cool. Hobocoin does the same thing and I have always liked that feature.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> doge.scryptpools has manual cash out back up!! the fee has been lowered 50 DOGE for the day to say theyre sorry. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auto pay thres is down to 10,000 from 50,0000 earlier today... it was 5,000 this morning.
> 
> yey?


I noticed that too and emptied my account right away. Not going back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They're baked. I guess if you have it setup they might actually connect, but as for the website working or setting up a new account, not possible. I ended up going with multipool.us for DOGE, also WDC too. Since someone posted some interesting info about WDC a few pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting these 3 Mh/s to work!


Well I was able to very briefly access the dashboard at netcodepool and saw my balance still there, but never made it to edit account to withdraw it. I haven't lost all hope yet. Sure wish I had an AMD rig to mine with.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So uh, here's an idea:
> 
> [OCB] Over Clocked Bits
> 
> Mines using Scrypt
> Target generation rate: 1 block per 100 seconds
> Block reward: 1 million
> Reward halves at 5, 25, 125, 625 day mark
> Target mining time: 1000 days
> Difficulty retarget every 100 blocks
> 
> Special feature: You guys gimme some ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try to start a test pool on my netbook now.


I really dont know if its possible, But I think a coin that contributes to stuff is much more viable. like XPM or Curecoin(when it comes out). Heres my Idea for your special feature. Its prolly bad, but here it is. Every X amount of blocks found the next n blocks go to something...like a charity or research center. so like every 1000 blocks the next 1block goes to a charity. block 1001,2001,3001,etc. The more profitable the coin gets, the more the charity, etc get. Or even better idea, Find a way to link the gpu workload to something like [email protected]


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yea I hear ya. I was keylogged a couple months ago and it sucked. I was careful about what I downloaded and everything. He got into my cryptsy account and cashed out everything (even had the nerve to mock me in the troll box) and then logged into all of the pools I mined at and cashed out whatever balances were in there. The only one he didn't get into was MCXNow because RS had seen the hacker bragging on cryptsy and changed my PW for me. You can never be too careful and that is why I don't like online wallets of any sort. You can never be too safe!


Wow. That sucks. I'm sorry to hear that.

Any idea how the keylogger got onto your computer(s)/network? I ask with genuine curiosity as I'm running a pfSense box for my router.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Wow. That sucks. I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Any idea how the keylogger got onto your computer(s)/network? I ask with genuine curiosity as I'm running a pfSense box for my router.


real curious as well.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Wow. That sucks. I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Any idea how the keylogger got onto your computer(s)/network? I ask with genuine curiosity as I'm running a pfSense box for my router.


To this day I have no clue. Did a full scan with my antivirus as well as malwarebytes and nothing came up









So I ended up just doing a complete OS sweep and said goodbye to whatever crazy thing had diseased my computer.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> how many pools do you guys run at the same time? . does it matter or does cudaminer scales fine? i have 2 3 cudaminers running atm


may i re-ask







(sry much noob)

how many cudaminer.exe instances should i run at the same time? as many as vram allows??


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone know why I have a -.37 btc balance at Cryptsy? I can't do anything with this negative balance.


Wow, that bug is still there?



http://imgur.com/AGuM9GK

Quote:


> I have been able to withdraw 60 BTC from my account that were on even in there! I now have a negative balance of -60 BTC. I have no intention of keeping these BTC but you must fix this ASAP [....] The BTC balance I am shown fluctuates all the time, from positive to negative, and whenever its positive one can actually withdraw the balance!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone know why I have a -.37 btc balance at Cryptsy? I can't do anything with this negative balance.


It has to do with their auditing system. It will be gone soon (or later)


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> may i re-ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry much noob)
> 
> how many cudaminer.exe instances should i run at the same time? as many as vram allows??


you only need one instance. to run them all on one CUDAminer, you need tag -d 0,1,2,ect. for how many gpu you have starting with 0 as first gpu. also you need to have a tag for each card as well i believe, like -d 0,1,2 -H 1,0,0 -C 1,1,1 and so on [-d is for how many gpu your running, -H is for cpu threading; 0 for single, 1 for multithread, 0 for all gpu, and -C is for text caching; 0 for no caching, 1 for 1D and 2 for 2D.] i have found my nVidia card works best on 1D texture caching.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> may i re-ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry much noob)
> 
> how many cudaminer.exe instances should i run at the same time? as many as vram allows??
> 
> 
> 
> you only need one instance. to run them all on one CUDAminer, you need tag -d 0,1,2,ect. for how many gpu you have starting with 0 as first gpu
Click to expand...

i only have 1 gpu... do i still need to "-d"?

say i want to mine on 3 different pools or coins, i can run this from a single call to cudaminer i.e. 1 line batch file?? thanks


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Is auto threshold the payout? noob question, I know.


It's the default setting if I recall correctly. Sorry, I set up my account at like 4 a.m. while I was blurry eyed & ******ed tired, but I'm pretty sure that's the default auto payout threshold.









You can set it up to whatever threshold you prefer under the Account page, at the bottom of the page under payment configuration. Mine's been set to 5k for a bit now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> you only need one instance. to run them all on one CUDAminer, you need tag -d 0,1,2,ect. for how many gpu you have starting with 0 as first gpu. also you need to have a tag for each card as well i believe, like -d 0,1,2 -H 1,0,0 -C 1,1,1 and so on [-d is for how many gpu your running, -H is for cpu threading; 0 for single, 1 for multithread, 0 for all gpu, and -C is for text caching; 0 for no caching, 1 for 1D and 2 for 2D.] i have found my nVidia card works best on 1D texture caching.


I have no choice but to run two instances for my two cards. No matter what I set -d to it would only detect one at a time. It would be nice to only have to run one as it eats up about 10%-15% CPU for each instance.


----------



## dealio

5k from scryptpools made it into my wallet!! my 1st transaction! VERY EXCITEMENT







it took about 30 minutes (or less)

it wold be nice to see examples of .bat files that show how to single instance several pools or coins, on several gpus.


----------



## Jollyburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone know why I have a -.37 btc balance at Cryptsy? I can't do anything with this negative balance.


its possible either you did it before

or sum1 acess ur account and steal it. ask cryptsy support.

because for last few days u can create negative balances and cash them out.

cryptsy is the biggest joke ever.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Compiling....

Hopefully I can run a local testing pool tonight









Edit: I'll probably add the interest rate thing to the coin once it's set up







Not sure how the donation to charity will work though...


----------



## CravinR1

Is 1.3 MHS and 1250 doge a hour good?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is 1.3 MHS and 1250 doge a hour good?


Sounds about right.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is 1.3 MHS and 1250 doge a hour good?


Seems a little low:

http://www.coinwarz.com/calculators/dogecoin-mining-calculator/?h=1300&p=500.00&pc=0.00&pf=0.00&d=253.19509214&r=500000.00000000&er=0.00000165&hc=0.00

Jeffinslaw


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Seems a little low:
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/calculators/dogecoin-mining-calculator/?h=1300&p=500.00&pc=0.00&pf=0.00&d=253.19509214&r=500000.00000000&er=0.00000165&hc=0.00
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Block reward is not fixed. It can be anything from 1 million to 100K, depending on luck.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Block reward is not fixed. It can be anything from 1 million to 100K, depending on luck.


Good point... no real way to estimate then? Although I would say mine is statistically more possible since 500,000 represents a value in the middle of the block reward.


----------



## Maian

I hit about 4300 in 3 1/2 hours at ~680KH/s on Multipool. So 1250/hr at almost double my hash rate seems a little low...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good point... no real way to estimate then? Although I would say mine is statistically more possible since 500,000 represents a value in the middle of the block reward.


Well, yesterday I was getting 2k per MH/s, but that is at difficulty of 124.

Right now I'm getting around 1k per MH/s.

Block rewards are indeed around 0.5 million on average, so the problem is probably the calculator.

Edit: Yesterday it was 3.3K per MH/s for me. I don't even know anymore.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think I may just give up. Every pool I join turns out to be a scam and after two days of work I don't have a single coin to show for it. Netcodepool is MIA, and now scryptpool has just went down and removed manual payments and raised auto payout to 50,000 making people like me having to work and entire week at this point before reaching that number so it's most definitely another scam. Jesus.
> 
> And stop with the friggen meme garbage, this is real time and money being thrown around.


Try multipool like its been mentioned maybe over 10 times in the last 20 pages...

Or ypool.net either of these has a DOGE Server that I have been connected to without a hitch for 48 hours. No BS so far.


----------



## CravinR1

Figured i'd point all 3 mhs to doge for now


----------



## Bunnywinkles

So trying to replace HSF on my 290.. but the heatsink wont come off. Its like the memory chips are super glued. Tips?


----------



## MotO

Such doge. Much thanks LAWNOOB.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Ugh, resisting the urge to patronize Lord Gaben, I almost want to get someone to buy me Assetto Corsa in exchange for LTC.. but... need SSD!! DOOOGE!!!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, anybody else mining SXC? Should I hold onto my SXC?


I was but sold them last night for measly 1 LTC







I just really didnt expect the value to rise as its pretty much just constantly dropping and in my research it doesnt have a huge backing like some other coins do. So I just said you win some and loose some and sold my SXC...


----------



## Kyronn94

So I realised why I wasn't getting any dogecoin show up on my dogecoinpool account, I set the payout limit at the minimum, 100, so it was going straight to the wallet









So... What do I actually do with my dogecoin?
How do I trade it for something useful?

(Yeah I only started mining like a week ago







)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, testnet is up


----------



## CravinR1

I requested over 6k from multipool and 5k that thelawnnoob sent and still now shwoing in my wallet. Did I lose them?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Try multipool like its been mentioned maybe over 10 times in the last 20 pages...
> 
> Or ypool.net either of these has a DOGE Server that I have been connected to without a hitch for 48 hours. No BS so far.


Maybe try catching up on reading the thread before posting.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I requested over 6k from multipool and 5k that thelawnnoob sent and still now shwoing in my wallet. Did I lose them?


Your online wallet or the cryptsy account?

Cryptsy takes an hour for your coins to show up as pending, another hour to fully confirm.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Maybe try catching up on reading the thread before posting.


I pretty much said the same thing to you...

Whatever.. Glad you got it working. If you have more questions about worker diff I suggest looking in the HELP section at multipool when you need help. Multipool was pretty good for keeping me informed.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Your online wallet or the cryptsy account?
> 
> Cryptsy takes an hour for your coins to show up as pending, another hour to fully confirm.


The dogewallet qt 1.2 I downloaded from a earlier link


----------



## Willanhanyard

Why is everyone addicted to Doge?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> The dogewallet qt 1.2 I downloaded from a earlier link


Has it fully synced with network? Does it say up to date at bottom?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Why is everyone addicted to Doge?


Many profit

WOW


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I pretty much said the same thing to you...
> 
> Whatever.. Glad you got it working. If you have more questions about worker diff I suggest looking in the HELP section at multipool when you need help. Multipool was pretty good for keeping me informed.


I, don't understand. It was mentioned a couple of times along with many others during the last few days and only today has it become that popular on here which is why I switched to to earlier today and if you had read, you would have noticed that. I'm not sure you are well.

Thanks for the help tip, already read through it though. So far it seems like the best pool of the lot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, testnet is up


Nice!!! We should start pre-mining them...cough


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I, don't understand. It was mentioned a couple of times along with many others during the last few days and only today has it become that popular on here which is why I switched to to earlier today and if you had read, you would have noticed that. I'm not sure you are well.
> 
> Thanks for the help tip, already read through it though. So far it seems like the best pool of the lot.





Yeah I am just frustrated because people keep coming back with post like HALP scryptpool down HALP netcodepool down! And I have just been trying to tell everyone that multipool is 100% working and only today has it finally kicked in. It just did not seem like anyone was listening. I apologize I was actually just trying to be helpful not start a smart a$$ conversation.

I am perfectly well thanks for your concern.

SO LawnNOOB.. You getting serious about these OCB?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Why is everyone addicted to Doge?


It's more profitable than mining any other alt coin at the moment, but that's only about half the reason though. If it really takes off, like LTC did, it would be nice to be sitting on a fat stack when & if that day comes.









Full disclosure: I'm holding on to 20% of what I'm mining in a DOGE savings account...of sorts.









@ Lawnoob: Nice job Lawnoob! *pat on the back*

@ IvanlaBrie: I'm definitely down for that!


----------



## Shurr

jesus how long does it take for cryptsy to let you use what you deposited. I see my 200k doge in blue numbers but cant do anything with them


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Why is everyone addicted to Doge?


I could've hopped on board about 4-5 days ago, but I was like.. this is ******ed. I don't want anything to do with it. I've been mining doge for 24 hours now.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I am just frustrated because people keep coming back with post like HALP scryptpool down HALP netcodepool down! ...It just did not seem like anyone was listening.?


I was listening, I was just busy mining on another multicoin pool at the moment. Thanks for the pointer though. +1


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> It's more profitable than mining any other alt coin at the moment, but that's only about half the reason though. If it really takes off, like LTC did, it would be nice to be sitting on a fat stack when & if that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm holding on to 20% of what I'm mining in a DOGE savings account...of sorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Lawnoob: Nice job Lawnoob! *pat on the back*
> 
> @ IvanlaBrie: I'm definitely down for that!


Heck yeah!









And doing the same thing, as with any alt, save 20% dump the rest...pay for power, then wait for a pump.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> jesus how long does it take for cryptsy to let you use what you deposited. I see my 200k doge in blue numbers but cant do anything with them


Cryptsy, well...SUCKS!

I'm using coins-e.com atm, for doge...bter.com for the rest, and btc-e for ltc,xpm,nmc,ppc and usd alt/btc trading.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Heck yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doing the same thing, as with any alt, save 20% dump the rest...pay for power, then wait for a pump.
> Cryptsy, well...SUCKS!
> 
> I'm using coins-e.com atm, for doge...bter.com for the rest, and btc-e for ltc,xpm,nmc,ppc and usd alt/btc trading.


yea ive always dealt with only btce since till doge ive only done ltc/ftc/xpm. which btce has all of. I guess for future trades ill try bter or coins-e.


----------



## MotO

Does anyone know why the stupid "The total exceeds your balance when 0.00000001 BTC transaction fee is included" pops up when trying to send BTC?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Does anyone know why the stupid "The total exceeds your balance when 0.00000001 BTC transaction fee is included" pops up when trying to send BTC?


The transaction fee is added on to the transaction amount so you need subtract the fee from the total you want to move. Easy FIX!


----------



## jagz

I have my multipool difficulty at the default 64, but my kh/s is right around 1100, should I move that up to 96/128? What will that do exactly.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I have my multipool difficulty at the default 64, but my kh/s is right around 1100, should I move that up to 96/128? What will that do exactly.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Q: What is share difficulty, and what should I use?
Share difficulty is the size of the portion of the current block that the pool hands to your miner to be solved. Over long time periods, share difficulty does not matter, and the default of 64 will work fine for anyone. However, if you experience inconsistent payouts over shorter time periods you may want to set the share difficulty lower on your slower miners. I suggest the following per worker:
Scrypt coins:

250KH and below: 16
250+: 32
500+: 64
1000+: 128
2000+: 256
3000+: 384
4000+: 512

SHA-256 coins:

250MH and below: 1
500MH+: 2
1GH+: 4
10GH+: 16
30GH+: 32
60GH+: 64
125GH+: 128
250GH+: 256
500GH+: 512


So 64 would be fine in the long run but maybe push it to 128?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> I was listening, I was just busy mining on another multicoin pool at the moment. Thanks for the pointer though. +1


Haha thanks buddy! I love OCN


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> The transaction fee is added on to the transaction amount so you need subtract the fee from the total you want to move. Easy FIX!


Ahhh got it. I thought the program would do it automatically. Rep+

I couldn't wait any longer to cash out ha.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is share difficulty, and what should I use?
> Share difficulty is the size of the portion of the current block that the pool hands to your miner to be solved. Over long time periods, share difficulty does not matter, and the default of 64 will work fine for anyone. However, if you experience inconsistent payouts over shorter time periods you may want to set the share difficulty lower on your slower miners. I suggest the following per worker:
> Scrypt coins:
> 
> 250KH and below: 16
> 250+: 32
> 500+: 64
> 1000+: 128
> 2000+: 256
> 3000+: 384
> 4000+: 512
> 
> SHA-256 coins:
> 
> 250MH and below: 1
> 500MH+: 2
> 1GH+: 4
> 10GH+: 16
> 30GH+: 32
> 60GH+: 64
> 125GH+: 128
> 250GH+: 256
> 500GH+: 512
> 
> 
> So 64 would be fine in the long run but maybe push it to 128?


Cool I'll keep an eye on it. Testing multipool right now as I stated earlier in this thread. I'm not sure if/how much difficulty has increased since last night but in 24 hours on fast-pool I gained 47k. In 3 hour's on multipool I've gained 3k. So, 2k per hr on fast, 1k per hr on multi. I'll give it 24 hour's to compare more definitively though.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Ahhh got it. I thought the program would do it automatically. Rep+
> 
> I couldn't wait any longer to cash out ha.


Woot, nice score!


----------



## selk22

The diff has really been going up on DOGE taht may also be the reason for the difference imo


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Has it fully synced with network? Does it say up to date at bottom?


My payout from multipool finally came but dogewallet.com has 0 confirmations and I sent them before the payout from multipool


----------



## Deadboy90

Doge is ready for a second spike


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> The diff has really been going up on DOGE taht may also be the reason for the difference imo


Yup, yup. All the multicoin pools jumped on DOGE sometime a couple of days ago, really spiking the diff. Middlecoin (I greatly suspect, though no direct proof), Hashco.ws, the Multicoin pool @ Multipool, almost all of them for certain were all over it for the last 36 hours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Doge is ready for a second spike


Good, lets hope so. I've got a 45k sell order sitting waiting on it to best > 0.000002.


----------



## Faint

Did somebody say "premining"?


----------



## peezysc

yes I am very interested in premining beta testing OCB when the time comes


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'd be interested as well!


----------



## Deadboy90

As would I!!! Please let my know when mining starts, I never seem to be able to get on board with coins before the difficulty spikes...


----------



## Deadboy90

Would putting my 7950 into a pcie x16 2.0 x4 slot hurt my hash rate? I want to game with my 6850 while I mine and putting it lower on the mobo should lower temps a bit as well.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Good, lets hope so. I've got a 45k sell order sitting waiting on it to best > 0.000002.


The way I see it is that its price is falling now because of all the people who jumped on board early are selling off. once they stop all the late comers who heard about it will start mining with the current high difficulty rate making the coins harder to come by and thus, price rises.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Would putting my 7950 into a pcie x16 2.0 x4 slot hurt my hash rate? I want to game with my 6850 while I mine and putting it lower on the mobo should lower temps a bit as well.


Nope, mining doesn't require very much data to run through the bus, you'll be good at x4


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Would putting my 7950 into a pcie x16 2.0 x4 slot hurt my hash rate? I want to game with my 6850 while I mine and putting it lower on the mobo should lower temps a bit as well.


It shouldn't hurt. People ming on PCIE2.0 X1 slots.

As for pre-mining... No. Don't want it to be a D.O.A.

However I will announce it here first, wait an hour, then announce it on bitcointalk lol. That way we did not "pre-mine"


----------



## selk22

All hail theLAWNOOB!

Hehe cool man sounds exciting.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It shouldn't hurt. People ming on PCIE2.0 X1 slots.
> 
> As for pre-mining... No. Don't want it to be a D.O.A.
> 
> However I will announce it here first, wait an hour, then announce it on bitcointalk lol. That way we did not "pre-mine"


I can cough up a private pool at launch too...when will that be more or less?


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It shouldn't hurt. People ming on PCIE2.0 X1 slots.
> 
> As for pre-mining... No. Don't want it to be a D.O.A.
> 
> However I will announce it here first, wait an hour, then announce it on bitcointalk lol. That way we did not "pre-mine"


Do we have an E.T.A?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm working on my private pool. Almost working, gotta sleep though.

This is my Xmas break so thing shouldn't take that long.


----------



## ForceProjection

So I was just checking the tracking on my EVGA SuperNova 1000w G2 I've got incoming from the Egg, and noticed this strange discrepancy...



Based on my purchase?!? Lolwut? I ordered a very good/fairly powerful desktop psu, and you're recommending basic SODIMM ram, a so-so HDD, & an APU/fm2 mobo... Not to mention the last product I looked at was Dom. Platinum 2 x 8 Gb kit's @ 2666 Mhz that costs more than all of the "suggestions" combined, & those recommendations seem relevant to your suggestion algorithm?









The FailEgg is fail... *smh*


----------



## chronicfx

Ok main computer is upgraded to 3x 290x and also have two 7970 downstairs set up ready to mine







what should i do with this 3000khash?



I am only set up with litecoin for the past month and use litecoinpool.org how do i get on to mine doge? Looks like you guys are having some fun. Can someone put me on?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am only set up with litecoin for the past month and use litecoinpool.org how do i get on to mine doge? Looks like you guys are having some fun. Can someone put me on?


Nice setup









Goto multipool.us for pool.
dogecoin.org for wallet.


----------



## conzilla

Google doge coin and download the wallet. I currently mine with doge.luckyminer pool. Would give links but I am on my tablet.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Ok main computer is upgraded to 3x 290x and also have two 7970 downstairs set up ready to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what should i do with this 3000khash?
> 
> 
> 
> I am only set up with litecoin for the past month and use litecoinpool.org how do i get on to mine doge? Looks like you guys are having some fun. Can someone put me on?






Check out multipool they have a good stable DOGE pool or you can just use the multipool part..

Another good stable one imo is Ypool.net

I just love ypools interface and everything about it pretty much.. But for me I mine Protoshares there on CPU's

EDIT: These fellas beat me to it!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It shouldn't hurt. People ming on PCIE2.0 X1 slots.
> 
> As for pre-mining... No. Don't want it to be a D.O.A.
> 
> However I will announce it here first, wait an hour, then announce it on bitcointalk lol. That way we did not "pre-mine"


Cool beans







Can't wait to see how it unfolds!


----------



## chronicfx

Thanks guys!


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Ok main computer is upgraded to 3x 290x and also have two 7970 downstairs set up ready to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what should i do with this 3000khash?
> 
> 
> 
> I am only set up with litecoin for the past month and use litecoinpool.org how do i get on to mine doge? Looks like you guys are having some fun. Can someone put me on?


Jesus man get some risers on those beasts. That middle card is going to be glowing haha.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Jesus man get some risers on those beasts. That middle card is going to be glowing haha.


I have two little children one yr and three yrs they touch everything the can reach. I am using the msi afterburner fan profile pretty much fan%=temperature. It keeps the middle card at 83 and the other two at 79 but it sounds like a leaf blower lol.

On another note i found my first litecoin block today.


----------



## KipH

I want some OCB coins. Now! Shut up and take my ... my.... bits?


----------



## selk22

Kind of a strange question here about my mining rig

SO I have a 5850 thanks to OCN (you know who you are)









I was wondering if this older system I have can support this 5850 only for mining..

The mobo and CPU.. its a Core 2 Duo
http://www.cybertronpc.com/printItem~ic~BB-SHT-SG31G2B~eq~~Tp~.htm

with 4gb of
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231121

SO I know that the PSU on the shuttle is not enough for this but I have this PSU I could hook up to the system
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171039

Will this be sufficient for mining? Should I let the Shuttle PSU power everything but the GPU? Input really appreciated here!


----------



## Bunnywinkles

So uh, I dont get home from work till 6pm est. If you could wait to launch it until after then that would be good









290 with gelid now running at 60c under load


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I can't wait to mine this overclock coin! I'll throw my 2.1MH/S at it









I do feel like it should be OCN coin though.

Overclock Nickels lulz

hehe... you thought I was going to say overclock.net

NOPE!


----------



## Deadboy90

So I tried switching my 7950 to the x4 slot and my 6850 to the x16 slot. Now MSI afterburner has my 7950 sliders at 0 and unable to move. I'm addition if I try to mine with it I get display driver errors. The 6850 runs great and I can oc it to my hearts content but the 7950 is being a headache. I tried disabling ulps but now I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Deadboy90

Oh i think it might have something to do with AMD's zerocore thing. Is there a way to disable it? GPUz is showing the Core and memory clocks as 0 as well.


----------



## ForceProjection

Deadboy, have you tried a dummy plug yet? Running my 7950 headless gave me a lot of problems too, until I put a null video plug on it.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I tried switching my 7950 to the x4 slot and my 6850 to the x16 slot. Now MSI afterburner has my 7950 sliders at 0 and unable to move. I'm addition if I try to mine with it I get display driver errors. The 6850 runs great and I can oc it to my hearts content but the 7950 is being a headache. I tried disabling ulps but now I'm out of ideas.


I'm pretty sure you need to re-install the drivers with the cards in their new slots for it to work.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Ahhh got it. I thought the program would do it automatically. Rep+
> 
> I couldn't wait any longer to cash out ha.


Thank you, glad I could help.


----------



## selk22

The DOGE dropping.. But im gunna hold! I at least want that .09mLTC CMON!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone else sold their dogecoin?


----------



## Faint

Nope.


----------



## legoman786

Still cannot encrypt my DogeCoin wallet. What gives? I'll hop on over to the bitcointalk thread and let the devs know.


----------



## Faint

I'm going to sell, no doubt about it, but I'm going to sell what I make in a day. That way - I'll still have Doge while I sell Doge.


----------



## selk22

Sitting on like 65k DOGE holding strong! HOLD BOYS!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Try multipool like its been mentioned maybe over 10 times in the last 20 pages...
> 
> Or ypool.net either of these has a DOGE Server that I have been connected to without a hitch for 48 hours. No BS so far.


After a good couple of days it looks like dogecoinpool isn't paying out

Think I'll try that too - dogecoinpool suddenly stopped registering any earnings after 2 days of mining.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I'm going to sell, no doubt about it, but I'm going to sell what I make in a day. That way - I'll still have Doge while I sell Doge.


i think its time to sell. i moved out half what i mined yesterday, and 80% of what i mined today and holding a few hundred thousand. i have since moved all most coins into WDC and holding some BTC/LTC.


----------



## legoman786

Just had a payout of 0.01613122 BTC from Hashcows. Was hoping for more, as there was ~0.007 BTC in unexchanged balance. However, with DOGE going all over the place, I kind of expected it.

Got another co-worker drooling over mining. He's got some money that he will invest into buying hardware with. Everyone's catching this bug, it seems.


----------



## Faint

Going to sell the 11k Doge that I had deposited in Crypsty that ended up taking forever to get processed.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Wow, Its been awhile since I've been on OCN.
And I never thought cryptocurrencies would be a thing. I remember when they used to ban Bitcoin posts on sight.


----------



## CravinR1

Doge is annoying, the only places to sell them are either down or slow. Whats the point if you can't take advantage of price spikes.

I will mine my 3mhs for 24 hours then back to LTC for the long haul.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Doge is annoying, the only places to sell them are either down or slow. Whats the point if you can't take advantage of price spikes.
> 
> I will mine my 3mhs for 24 hours then back to LTC for the long haul.


you are definitely right about that risk. no point in mining something you cant sell or no one is going to buy.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I feel ya. I believe this morning I did get another 21k payout from coinedup, but that was from 24 hours of mining. My hash rates never change, so as I've said before, either their pools are jacked up, owners stealing and not paying out, or simply extremely bad luck at getting blocks. The world may never know...
> 
> That said, my 250k or so of Doge is valued at about $360 so I can't be too mad. Just sucks that I "should" have 500-750k.


So I just checked my Coinedup history and I'm now seeing something really odd.

First off, they only let you see your last 30 transactions. Here's my last 30 transactions.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


angrybutcher    12/19/2013 23:20:14     Donation        Confirmed    19287           0.19223719
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 23:20:14     Credit  Confirmed               19287   192.23718229
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 22:55:55     Donation        Confirmed               19252   1.05156979
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 22:55:55     Credit  Confirmed               19252   1051.56977746
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 22:43:46     Donation        Confirmed               19251   3.19416563
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 22:43:46     Credit  Confirmed               19251   3194.16558142
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 21:23:18     Donation        Confirmed               19157   5.0175782
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 21:23:18     Credit  Confirmed               19157   5017.57812856
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 19:01:55     Donation        Confirmed               18979   3.72626286
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 19:01:54     Credit  Confirmed               18979   3726.2628002
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 6:05:45      TXFee   Confirmed       DNBhrEyiHUpCWj5q2hZRzvFPRFfzarHPhG      n/a     0.0001
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 6:05:45      Debit_AP        Confirmed       DNBhrEyiHUpCWj5q2hZRzvFPRFfzarHPhG      n/a     22883.32416304
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 4:58:45      Donation        Confirmed               18120   5.11270348
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 4:58:45      Credit  Confirmed               18120   5112.70340744
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 2:42:21      Donation        Confirmed               17978   0.07388975
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 2:42:21      Credit  Confirmed               17978   73.8897509
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 1:02:51      Donation        Confirmed               17835   5.13317605
angrybutcher    12/19/2013 1:02:50      Credit  Confirmed               17835   5133.17597625
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 23:34:18     Donation        Confirmed               17719   1.5021725
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 23:34:18     Credit  Confirmed               17719   1502.17247963
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 23:18:37     Donation        Confirmed               17711   2.63994166
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 23:18:37     Credit  Confirmed               17711   2639.94162497
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 21:16:04     Donation        Confirmed               17560   5.56028659
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 21:16:04     Credit  Confirmed               17560   5560.28650999
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 18:35:42     Donation        Confirmed               17399   2.88406079
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 18:35:41     Credit  Confirmed               17399   2884.06074468
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 15:57:58     TXFee   Confirmed       DNBhrEyiHUpCWj5q2hZRzvFPRFfzarHPhG      n/a     0.0001
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 15:57:58     Debit_AP        Confirmed       DNBhrEyiHUpCWj5q2hZRzvFPRFfzarHPhG      n/a     21097.68848807
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 14:50:26     Donation        Confirmed               17204   4.09538275
angrybutcher    12/18/2013 14:50:26     Credit  Confirmed               17204   4095.38268439




Yesterday looks....ok. The payouts are pretty poor, but the look right after the second transfer to my wallet. Nothing for 13 hours. I have no way to prove it since I was at work, but pretty certain that the pool didn't drop. I wish I could look back further, because this seems to be pretty consistent over the past couple days. The latest transaction at 23:20:14....is still the last transaction. I don't know what timezone this is listed as, but I've been home for 5 hours and that is still the last transaction.

Here's what the current block stats show

Code:



Code:


Round Shares [Submitted shares since last found block (ie. round shares)]
Est. Shares     641006 (done: 362.66%)
Pool Valid      2324648
Your Valid      13379
Pool Invalid    48233 (2.03%)
Your Invalid    104 (0%)

That...took 5+ hours? Is this just proof of terrible luck or something else going on?


----------



## CravinR1

Sent 16.5k doge coins to convert to btc and can't log into coinedup. Sent 7500 to cryptsy several hours and not showing up. Converted 2 of my 290 back to ltc and tomorrow morning of I have time before work switching my other 290 and 7950 back to give-me-coins for ltc

Bad doge


----------



## ccRicers

Well, most of my dogecoins are stuck on Netcode and since their frontend is down and I didn't set any auto-payouts, I can't get to them


----------



## Faint

Just sold 40K Doge at Coins-e for .00000123 per Doge.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Just sold 40K Doge at Coins-e for .00000123 per Doge.


Same here. Converted my 63k doge to BTC for that rate. Also went ahead and traded my LTC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Sent 16.5k doge coins to convert to btc and can't log into coinedup. Sent 7500 to cryptsy several hours and not showing up. Converted 2 of my 290 back to ltc and tomorrow morning of I have time before work switching my other 290 and 7950 back to give-me-coins for ltc
> 
> Bad doge


I'm having a good experience with coins-e -- https://www.coins-e.com

Took me about half an hour for three transactions from my wallets to their site, and then maybe five after to sell what I have for BTC.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Wow. Such hate. So lame. Doge awesome. Doge make people rich. You wait and see.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow. Such hate. So lame. Doge awesome. Doge make people rich. You wait and see.


Sitting on 1 million for the long haul!


----------



## selk22

30k DOGE sent about 10 hours ago still not arrived in Cryptsy.. for a market where things are time sensitive it sure is very slow.....


----------



## Faint

You should try Coins-e.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone else sold their dogecoin?


Was probably going to but Cryptsy took so long and now that I'm home from work and finally my Doge are ready the price has dropped quite a bit from today... have to think..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> As for pre-mining... No. Don't want it to be a D.O.A.
> 
> However I will announce it here first, wait an hour, then announce it on bitcointalk lol. That way we did not "pre-mine"


Count me in... Great idea!









So when do you _think_ this coin will be ready? How about an announcement for when to expect _thee announcement?_


----------



## Shurr

anyone think doge will get back to .000002 or above again?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> anyone think doge will get back to .000002 or above again?


I wouldn't be surprised if it does especially if the difficulty keeps climbing at the rate it is. Just set a trade to happen at .000002 and forget it!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Wow, it's been 20 hours and dogecoinpool still haven't found a block. lol


----------



## Campin

I hope dogecoinpool and netcoinpool are just having end-user issues with their websites.. Just a bad day mining Doge all around couldn't get my Doge out of netcoinpool and left my miner running at dogecoinpool while I was at work and it shows 0 Doge.... That's 10 hours and nothing!







Makes no sense... I know I should have left it running at multipool... Ah well, here's to hoping all that mining was not for nothing that it's just their website and will pleasantly surprised in the morning...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> I hope dogecoinpool and netcoinpool are just having end-user issues with their websites.. Just a bad day mining Doge all around couldn't get my Doge out of netcoinpool and left my miner running at dogecoinpool while I was at work and it shows 0 Doge.... That's 10 hours and nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes no sense... I know I should have left it running at multipool... Ah well, here's to hoping all that mining was not for nothing that it's just their website and will pleasantly surprised in the morning...


Check it now. http://doge.netcodepool.org/

There is still hope. I have some still sitting there too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

New cuda miner out. Large performance increase. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0

Seems to have fixed most of my issue now. And when on CPU usage, up by about 10%


----------



## gtsteviiee

Oh wow, after 20hours of mining at dogecoinpool with 2MH/s I only got paid 4k doge... ***..


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Check it now. http://doge.netcodepool.org/
> 
> There is still hope. I have some still sitting there too.


Yea there's hope.. Just that, considering all the sites that have given me problems today seem to use the same GUI, it is conceivable that they are in someway linked... Netcodepool could have been ddos and that I get, but the other two i tried that were using the same GUI (Dogeluckyminer and Dogecoinpool) I would have no trouble logging into and could see my hashrate and my miner was working but no coin... much sadness..


----------



## nievz

fas-pool just went down too. is the FBI cracking down on the pools?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Yea there's hope.. Just that, considering all the sites that have given me problems today seem to use the same GUI, it is conceivable that they are in someway linked... Netcodepool could have been ddos and that I get, but the other two i tried that were using the same GUI (Dogeluckyminer and Dogecoinpool) I would have no trouble logging into and could see my hashrate and my miner was working but no coin... much sadness..


Multi-Pool is a great pool. its linked to the P2Pool which is by its nature is more DDos resistant


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Oh wow, after 20hours of mining at dogecoinpool with 2MH/s I only got paid 4k doge... ***..


Thats bad... I've made 100k in the past 24 hrs @1.9Mh


----------



## Deadboy90

I think doge is finally rebounding a bit. C'mon doge you can do it!
With all this mining stuff I'm hoping to be able to afforded a new laptop before next semester. I'm going for my masters degree and my current Alienware is showing its age


----------



## Slightly skewed

netcodepool is back up if anyone cares. I just emptied my account there. Transfer was successful.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

How long did it take? I've asked for a transfer, but seeing no movement yet


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How long did it take? I've asked for a transfer, but seeing no movement yet


a few minutes.

My system crashed as I was trying to sync my worldcoin wallet and now it won't launch. Getting this error.

Worldcoin

Error loading blkindex.dat

OK

I don't know how to unbork this.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> a few minutes.
> 
> My system crashed as I was trying to sync my worldcoin wallet and now it won't launch. Getting this error.
> 
> Worldcoin
> 
> Error loading blkindex.dat
> 
> OK
> 
> I don't know how to unbork this.


Erase everything but the wallet.dat...that tends to fix things.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Erase everything but the wallet.dat...that tends to fix things.


Thanks. Trying to resync my doge wallet first but now bsod 5 times while trying??? I haven't changed a single thing either. Nothing else running, other than wallet and chrome.

EDIT: Im thinking samsungs rapid mode was the cause of those crashes. Turned it off and ok so far.

nvm I got it.


----------



## arcade9

Dogecoin is on Vircurex now!







next, bter,btc-e

Not even 2 weeks old


----------



## dph314

I got a really weird problem







I did 2 dummy plugs for the 7970's I put in my 280X rig. Booted up and CCC detects all 3 displays. But...I ran GUIMiner, that I've been using for the 280X all along, and there's no load on the cards :/. I made 3 instances of CGminer, selected GPUs 0, 1, and 2 respectively, for each. But when I run them, they show a weird ~100 M/hashes, even though they should be showing around 700 K/hash (that's MEGAhashes, not KILOs). Also, Afterburner shows no load on the cards and the temps not increasing, but it sounds like the fans might be increasing in RPMs a little.

I don't know, pretty weird. I'm going to get the drivers reinstalled today, just in case that's the reason this is all happening. But yeah is there a reason the cards are showing Mhashes instead of Khashes? And not showing a load on them while doing so? Just ran GPU-Z render test and the first card showed a full load, full 3D clocks. Mining shows no usage on any card though.


----------



## arcade9




----------



## Kyronn94

Noob question: Where are you guys converting Doge to LTC or BTC?

I got 5K in about 10-12 hours yesterday on my 6950, does that sound about right?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Dogecoin is on Vircurex now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, bter,btc-e
> 
> Not even 2 weeks old


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*


To the moon! lol

Vircurex is really decent, slightly better than coins-e, but I'll wait for btc-e/bter for serious trading...or mcxnow


----------



## Moragg

Got everything running with about 870kH/s on each R9 290









I saw a few pages back quite a lot of people moving to WDC, any reason for that?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Got everything running with about 870kH/s on each R9 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a few pages back quite a lot of people moving to WDC, any reason for that?


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=377539.0

Rumors of a spike today. Long term outlook looks promising.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@selk22 It should work.

I will launch a test coin before the OCB, just to see if everything works correctly. ETA for test coin: before Monday.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @selk22 It should work.
> 
> I will launch a test coin before the OCB, just to see if everything works correctly. ETA for test coin: before Monday.


This sounds great, after today I have a ton of time off for holidays to do absolutely nothing!







I'd be happy to test it out, if you need people to help you out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ok, guys, I have to vouch for vircurex.com, of the remaining exchanges.

They now take doge, and give you an interest on your btc, ltc and ppc deposits!

I sent 2500 doge there, and took 3 min to credit, not only that but they also sent me an email to let me know


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> This sounds great, after today I have a ton of time off for holidays to do absolutely nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to test it out, if you need people to help you out.


Sounds good, looks like I chose a good time to test stuff since everybody will be doing nothing









I will be running testnet and such on a netbook, so please don't try to mine with GPUs lol. Don't want to be DDOSed


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Sounds good, looks like I chose a good time to test stuff since everybody will be doing nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be running testnet and such on a netbook, so please don't try to mine with GPUs lol. Don't want to be DDOSed


No problem! I'll just point all three GPU's in my small mining operation at it.









Jokes, if you want it CPU-only I'll get my 2600k to start mining on the test-net.

@ivanlabrie I'll definitely check out Vircurex, I used to use it all the time but not so much anymore. I see they have similar prices to Cryptsy, and from your experience they sound much better than Cryptsy as well.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Removed the IO shield, seems to help a bit. Can't really tell if it runs quieter or not since the 6970 is much louder than anything else in the room.



"We shall do everything in our power to mine more coins..."


"Or become a zombie trying..."


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

SXC is getting pumped on Cryptsy. It was at 0.0012LTC a few minutes ago. I put up 900SXC for 0.00135LTC and sold in 2 minutes.

Almost 1SXC for 0.0014LTC now.


----------



## utnorris

Anyone else having issues with Coinbase?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*


It's a fractal, fractal world my friend.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> SXC is getting pumped on Cryptsy. It was at 0.0012LTC a few minutes ago. I put up 900SXC for 0.00135LTC and sold in 2 minutes.
> 
> Almost 1SXC for 0.0014LTC now.


It needs to go back up to the .009/.01 level again to be decent.


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol nice one









I'm buying up xpm...cough









Hope OCB makes it!


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ok, guys, I have to vouch for vircurex.com, of the remaining exchanges.
> 
> They now take doge, and give you an interest on your btc, ltc and ppc deposits!
> 
> I sent 2500 doge there, and took 3 min to credit, not only that but they also sent me an email to let me know


Good to know...







I'll probably switch, was not too impressed with my first Cryptsy experience...

Yea I bought some WDC with my Doge profit... if the rumors are true it could be pretty huge ina few months...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Good to know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably switch, was not too impressed with my first Cryptsy experience...
> 
> Yea I bought some WDC with my Doge profit... if the rumors are true it could be pretty huge ina few months...


I bought litecoins instead, because I know for sure it will go back up









We should switch to WDC, the DOGE difficulty is getting out of hand...


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I remember when they used to ban Bitcoin posts on sight.


qft


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I bought litecoins instead, because I know for sure it will go back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should switch to WDC, the DOGE difficulty is getting out of hand...


I'm waiting for your new coin, will mine that straight for a few days and hoard as much as possible.

Cmon, we were all thinking it


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I bought litecoins instead, because I know for sure it will go back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should switch to WDC, the DOGE difficulty is getting out of hand...


Well if someone wanted to switch (until ur coin lawnoob is ready at least







), what pools do you guys mine WDC at?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, slight problem. The stratum mining source code seems to be broken or something. Won't let me compile, so I had to go into the source code and brute force a few values.

It compiled, but not sure if there will be any negative effects for brute forcing 2 booleans to true.

Edit:
I'm mining WDC at multipool, seems legit.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I bought litecoins instead, because I know for sure it will go back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should switch to WDC, the DOGE difficulty is getting out of hand...


the problem isnt the difficulty.. its that hashco is pumping it and dumping it and crashing the market.

People dont understand if you just slowly let it go instaed of dumping it, you'll make WAYYYYYYYYYYY more.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Sitting on like 65k DOGE holding strong! HOLD BOYS!


Good man! That is how you play the crypto game!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Wow, Its been awhile since I've been on OCN.
> And I never thought cryptocurrencies would be a thing. I remember when they used to ban Bitcoin posts on sight.


Welcome back & welcome to the future!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Sitting on 1 million for the long haul!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Got everything running with about 870kH/s on each R9 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a few pages back quite a lot of people moving to WDC, any reason for that?


Because WDC is and always will be boss! Mark my words!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ok, guys, I have to vouch for vircurex.com, of the remaining exchanges.
> 
> They now take doge, and give you an interest on your btc, ltc and ppc deposits!
> 
> I sent 2500 doge there, and took 3 min to credit, not only that but they also sent me an email to let me know


I guess I'll have to go ahead and make a vircurex account! Thanks for the tip bud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Sounds good, looks like I chose a good time to test stuff since everybody will be doing nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be running testnet and such on a netbook, so please don't try to mine with GPUs lol. Don't want to be DDOSed


Can't wait! So we should mine with CPU's? What about when the real coin is released?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I bought litecoins instead, because I know for sure it will go back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should switch to WDC, the DOGE difficulty is getting out of hand...


Yep when I get my rig back up and running tonight I'm going straight back to WDC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Well if someone wanted to switch (until ur coin lawnoob is ready at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), what pools do you guys mine WDC at?


I mine at a friend's private pool...it's the best so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> the problem isnt the difficulty.. its that hashco is pumping it and dumping it and crashing the market.
> 
> People dont understand if you just slowly let it go instaed of dumping it, you'll make WAYYYYYYYYYYY more.


I use hashco.ws but collect the doges in my wallet...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I mine at a friend's private pool...it's the best so far.
> I use hashco.ws but collect the doges in my wallet...


Hey speaking of the devil I've been trying to catch dazz could you PM with the new pool information? I tried running on the pool, but he changed it again. Thanks!


----------



## dealio

one of these days doge... one of these days









made by me


----------



## Angrybutcher

Alright, so looking further at the Coinedup pool woes, this really seems to be just terrible luck or possibly a deeper issue with Doge as other pools also noticed huge gaps in finding blocks. The 13 hour gap I saw yesterday is confirmed in their found block pages. They've only found 11 in the past 24 hours. I had another two different 5 hour gaps last night as well, also confirmed in their pool block finding statistics.


----------



## Namwons

*WDC NEWS*

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/move-over-bitcoin-altcoin-giant-worldcoin-launches-new-technology-that-makes-purchasing-and-using-cryptocurrency-as-easy-as-1-2-3-2013-12-20

Get ready folks, its already on the move.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Is it just me or is world coin completely different to mine. 3 hours on multipool at 500khash and only netted a little over 3 coins?


----------



## jdc122

does anyone know how to fix a wallet sync issue? 8 connections to network. 18 blocks remaning from the sync


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> does anyone know how to fix a wallet sync issue? 8 connections to network. 18 blocks remaning from the sync


Do you have all the nodes in your config file for that wallet?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> *WDC NEWS*
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/move-over-bitcoin-altcoin-giant-worldcoin-launches-new-technology-that-makes-purchasing-and-using-cryptocurrency-as-easy-as-1-2-3-2013-12-20
> 
> Get ready folks, its already on the move.


Grats on 1k posts. That article isn't exactly true though. You can already purchase Litecoin, Namecoin and Novacoin directly with USD.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is it just me or is world coin completely different to mine. 3 hours on multipool at 500khash and only netted a little over 3 coins?


WDC payout per block is lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> does anyone know how to fix a wallet sync issue? 8 connections to network. 18 blocks remaning from the sync


if its connected, you just have to wait. sometimes it can take hours, but it will sync, just be patient. you dont need it to sync to mine but you need it to sync to know which blocks you get paid from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Grats on 1k posts. That article isn't exactly true though. You can already purchase Litecoin, Namecoin and Novacoin directly with USD.


Thank you very much. I didnt even notice







...Ooh, and i got a flame woot lol


----------



## meckert15834

Another mad cryptsy user









Going on 24 hours and my status is still an open order.

Can't be too mad. It's not like OCN didn't warn me! Haha

Good luck everyone


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

stupid connection... mySQL won't connect through some socket...

Time to reinstall and start this over, how fun.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> WDC payout per block is lower.
> i


I'd like to move on from doge but I don't feel like I have enough to sit on for the long haul yet. What should I do OCN??!??


----------



## ccRicers

I'm still mining Doge because it's still going more profitable for me. Would like to get 250k in all (and I'm halfway there).


----------



## utnorris

Whats a good WDC pool? Currently just been doing MiddleCoin due to the BTC payout making it less hassle, but I could put one of my 290's on WDC as a safety net.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> WDC payout per block is lower.
> i
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to move on from doge but I don't feel like I have enough to sit on for the long haul yet. What should I do OCN??!??
Click to expand...

This V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm still mining Doge because it's still going more profitable for me. Would like to get 250k in all (and I'm halfway there).


Then after you have a stash built up, move onto something else, such as WDC for the interim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Whats a good WDC pool? Currently just been doing MiddleCoin due to the BTC payout making it less hassle, but I could put one of my 290's on WDC as a safety net.


multipool.us works well for a lot of coins.


----------



## Moragg

Would it not make more sense to, in the short term, convert everything to another currency and buy the doge back once it bottoms out? With currencies as volatile as these day (or week) trading could be extremely profitable, so long as you don't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Thanks for the input.

I'm really torn on Doge. One one had it seems like a stupid meme base fad coin that will fizzle into nothing, forever and on the other hand it might surge in popularity at some point with the "facebook" crowd due to it's cute curb appeal.

Worldcoin on the other hand seems serious about itself and in for the long haul. Mining it doesn't feel like it's worth it though. Very slow with low payout/block.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Whats a good WDC pool? Currently just been doing MiddleCoin due to the BTC payout making it less hassle, but I could put one of my 290's on WDC as a safety net.


It's a good idea, I used to do that when I had dual cards. Single 280x now, mining doge at hashco.ws (or whatever hashco.ws mines). I just hold the doge in case it goes up. (I'm holding 20% of all mined coins)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Would it not make more sense to, in the short term, convert everything to another currency and buy the doge back once it bottoms out? With currencies as volatile as these day (or week) trading could be extremely profitable, so long as you don't put all your eggs in one basket.


That's what I normally do, mine at hashco.ws, keep the btc and day trade. I'm going long now, used to execute trades in a couple of hours before, picking a lot of swings but it takes its toll on you.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Day trading kills you. You have really good days, think you got it, then you have really bad days. It much less now. I was making 2-300 a day, but the stress isn't worth it. Mining now


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's what I normally do, mine at hashco.ws, keep the btc and day trade. I'm going long now, used to execute trades in a couple of hours before, picking a lot of swings but it takes its toll on you.


I think that's what I'm going to do too. It makes sense to mine whatever makes you the most insta-profit and then trade that to whatever you want to keep for the long run. If something is on the rise, just delay payout till you think it peaks, or take it as is and trade yourself.

Would you recommend hashco.ws over middlecoin?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Day trading kills you. You have really good days, think you got it, then you have really bad days. It much less now. I was making 2-300 a day, but the stress isn't worth it. Mining now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For that much, I would gladly sell my soul. How much capital were you playing with to get 200-300/day?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I think that's what I'm going to do too. It makes sense to mine whatever makes you the most insta-profit and then trade that to whatever you want to keep for the long run. If something is on the rise, just delay payout till you think it peaks, or take it as is and trade yourself.
> 
> Would you recommend hashco.ws over middlecoin?


Hashcows has a total fee of 2.5%, unless you decide to donate. Middlecoin has a total fee of 3.388%.

I have had nothing but good results with both.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Day trading kills you. You have really good days, think you got it, then you have really bad days. It much less now. I was making 2-300 a day, but the stress isn't worth it. Mining now


Yeah, I was doing 0.1-0.15 per day...but going nuts lol my gf got mad at me staring at graphs all day. Not a good idea in the long run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I think that's what I'm going to do too. It makes sense to mine whatever makes you the most insta-profit and then trade that to whatever you want to keep for the long run. If something is on the rise, just delay payout till you think it peaks, or take it as is and trade yourself.
> 
> Would you recommend hashco.ws over middlecoin?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Hashcows has a total fee of 2.5%, unless you decide to donate. Middlecoin has a total fee of 3.388%.
> 
> I have had nothing but good results with both.


+1, I prefer hashco.ws's transparency. Just use middlecoin as a failover. I also use multipool.us as a second backup and on client's machines.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I was doing 0.1-0.15 per day...but going nuts lol my gf got mad at me staring at graphs all day. Not a good idea in the long run.
> 
> +1, I prefer hashco.ws's transparency. Just use middlecoin as a failover. I also use multipool.us as a second backup and on client's machines.


Speaking of, I need to set up a failover. I've had an issue a couple of days ago where I couldn't connect for a handful of hours.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Started with 1k made from mining. Girl was getting mad at me though for always being on my phone/tablet/pc.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow. Such hate. So lame. Doge awesome. Doge make people rich. You wait and see.


I think DOGE has some serious upside potential because of all the notoriety it has gotten within two weeks. It'll be interesting to see how it pans out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Thats bad... I've made 100k in the past 24 hrs @1.9Mh


How? Three days ago I made 200k in a day and then from there i have dropped down to like 25k a day if lucky. Im at 1.8Mh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ok, guys, I have to vouch for vircurex.com, of the remaining exchanges.
> 
> They now take doge, and give you an interest on your btc, ltc and ppc deposits!
> 
> I sent 2500 doge there, and took 3 min to credit, not only that but they also sent me an email to let me know


Awesome to hear, I'll have to check out this exchange later tonight.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So, right now it seems WDC is dropping. I bought in at .00081, now is .00067


----------



## note235

Crypsty hasn't shown that my 2,000,000 Doges have deposited
could have sold them and doubled yesterday!!!


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So, right now it seems WDC is dropping. I bought in at .00081, now is .00067


all coins are dropping or just still trying to stablize, not just WDC but BTC and LTC


----------



## ccRicers

I use this Rainmeter skin which keeps me updated for BTC prices. I'm sure I can modify it to display more prices if I use the right APIs.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Started with 1k made from mining. Girl was getting mad at me though for always being on my phone/tablet/pc.


Heh, true story bro...they complain, then they want you to make more money! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I use this Rainmeter skin which keeps me updated for BTC prices. I'm sure I can modify it to display more prices if I use the right APIs.


Good idea, I'd like a multi monitor setup for trading now...hmmm


----------



## Namwons

anyone else notice that theres 2013 NXT missing from the market? lol trolled?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ahh, my upgrade is here at last.

My current work station for trading and researching:



New toys !!!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I'm really torn on Doge. One one had it seems like a stupid meme base fad coin that will fizzle into nothing, forever and on the other hand it might surge in popularity at some point with the "facebook" crowd due to it's cute curb appeal.
> 
> Worldcoin on the other hand seems serious about itself and in for the long haul. Mining it doesn't feel like it's worth it though. Very slow with low payout/block.


Well, let's see if the view count on that vid has gone up.... ?
Yup, got another 1000 views in the last hour. Is that because I tweeted it somewhere highly visible ? I'd like to think it was that easy.


----------



## thebufenator

Wow


----------



## ABeta

according to netcodepool I have about 900 doge credit, is this how many doge coins I have?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Hashcows has a total fee of 2.5%, unless you decide to donate. Middlecoin has a total fee of 3.388%.
> 
> I have had nothing but good results with both.


Are the payouts roughly even? I would imagine Middlecoin is more consistent since it has a much higher hashrate, but if it is significantly lower HC may be a better option (or just kept as backup).


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> according to netcodepool I have about 900 doge credit, is this how many doge coins I have?


Correct. That is your all-time earnings, though, and not your current balance if you have made withdraws.

To find how many available coins you have, go to the dashboard page and find Account Information in the bottom right.


----------



## dealio

such viral. very marketing

much to the moon


----------



## dogbiscuit

What is the most watched crypto twitter feed ?


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Correct. That is your all-time earnings, though, and not your current balance if you have made withdraws.
> 
> To find how many available coins you have, go to the dashboard page and find Account Information in the bottom right.


LOl , that was easy! I havent even been mining that much. Very dogecoin, such rich, WOW

Okay another noobie question, how do I withdraw and when I do, I want to keep my monies safe. Where and how do I store my dogecoin when withdrawn?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh, my upgrade is here at last.
> 
> My current work station for trading and researching:


You steal that laptop from a hobo?


----------



## dogbiscuit

That guy who said GPU clock speed doesn't matter for scrypt ? Not quite, I pushed my 5850 from 775 to 800, pushed the memory to 1100 and got another 25Kh/s. The memory goes up to 1200 easily but doesn't seem to make great difference. Seems like 800/1100 is a good ratio for this card.


----------



## InsideJob

Mining on a single 7970 not 24/7 currently doing LTC. Having some issues with current pool, thinking of switching currency. What would be most profitable for me with the single 7970?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Are the payouts roughly even? I would imagine Middlecoin is more consistent since it has a much higher hashrate, but if it is significantly lower HC may be a better option (or just kept as backup).


Daily for both. 7:30 PM for Middlecoin, and 9:30 PM for Hashcows. All times are Mountain Standard Time (GMT -7).


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Mining on a single 7970 not 24/7 currently doing LTC. Having some issues with current pool, thinking of switching currency. What would be most profitable for me with the single 7970?


everyone is riding the DOGE to the moon as its the most profitable atm. im mining at Multipool.us. its a good idea to mine the most profitable coin, then exchange them to BTC/LTC or other alt coins that are gaining. i usually keep 20% mined coins in my wallet, exchange 20% to BTC, then gamble with the 60% on the exchanges. atm, im gambling on WDC.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> How? Three days ago I made 200k in a day and then from there i have dropped down to like 25k a day if lucky. Im at 1.8Mh.


I've seen a couple people claim consistent 100k+ the past few days but they never answer the question of "Where?"


----------



## MotO

By the time they get here Monday it will have been 11 days shipping time. And I still had to pay tax. Unreal. Thanks newegg! That's why I don't order from you anymore.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> By the time they get here Monday it will have been 11 days shipping time. And I still had to pay tax. Unreal. Thanks newegg! That's why I don't order from you anymore.


Holiday shipping season ring any bells? I worked for a company that shipped $15k/mo of laptop batteries. People loathed shipping times come holiday shipping season.


----------



## InsideJob

Deleted....


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Holiday shipping season ring any bells? I worked for a company that shipped $15k/mo of laptop batteries. People loathed shipping times come holiday shipping season.


Meh. I wouldn't really chalk it up to holiday shipping since it was over a week ago.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I've seen a couple people claim consistent 100k+ the past few days but they never answer the question of "Where?"


I have gotten about 125k in the last 36hrs, slowing down a lot though. I'm at Fast-Pool

Edit: I think a lot of the people who are not making very much were mining on the pool that had a 12+ hr gap in block finding. You should have on average been getting around 90k/day per 1.8Mh


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I have gotten about 125k in the last 36hrs, slowing down a lot though. I'm at Fast-Pool
> 
> Edit: I think a lot of the people who are not making very much were mining on the pool that had a 12+ hr gap in block finding. You should have on average been getting around 90k/day per 1.8Mh


Can you post some screen shots of your dashboard please. I just don't understand why I dropped from 200k to 25k no matter what pool I mine. Something just isn't right and my settings have a changed a bit.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can you post some screen shots of your dashboard please. I just don't understand why I dropped from 200k to 25k no matter what pool I mine. Something just isn't right and my settings have a changed a bit.


Yes what specifically are you looking for on the dashboard so I can get what you are looking for.

Edit: Also you should expect to get around 50k right now. It makes sense that you are dropping every day, I made 100k in the 24 hrs when the difficulty was half of what it is now (Aprox 36 hrs ago)


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Any good guides on here for starting up on that? I found Frick's thread for it but not much for help getting started on the OP there.


well, for me, im only playing with 185kh/s (few dollars a day with no money invested) so im gambling with alot of risking playing the day trade game to try to maximize my earnings. if i were invested in some mining rigs, i would be mining be mining the more safe coins like LTC or pools that pay out in BTC. im just a newbie myself but have learned alot in a short time. just know that the wallet.dat file stores your info so back that up. and when new coins hit market is best time to jump on the coin for easy mining because the difficulty is lower and the block rewards havent split yet. but be cautious of new coins and scams and...just be cautious about everything you do with CC as is unregulated and if you get robbed...well that sucks.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> well, for me, im only playing with 185kh/s (few dollars a day with no money invested) so im gambling with alot of risking playing the day trade game to try to maximize my earnings. if i were invested in some mining rigs, i would be mining be mining the more safe coins like LTC or pools that pay out in BTC. im just a newbie myself but have learned alot in a short time. just know that the wallet.dat file stores your info so back that up. and when new coins hit market is best time to jump on the coin for easy mining because the difficulty is lower and the block rewards havent split yet. but be cautious of new coins and scams and...just be cautious about everything you do with CC as is unregulated and if you get robbed...well that sucks.


Just joined up on poolerino.com and successfully mining Doge. Let's see where this gets me


----------



## jagz

I'm quite interested in WorldCoin but getting the wallet to sync has been miserable. I've followed guides, even made a config with the latest working IP's and such.

Anyway, I assume Doge difficulty went up over the last 48 hours but:

24 hours at fast-pool: 48k doge
24 hours at multipool: 31k doge

(1050 kh/s)


----------



## dealio

my WDC wallet took
f
o
r
e
v
e
r
to sync. just leave it be overnight.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> oh. so i was doing it right. lol.
> 
> one instance doesnt max out GPU, i was trying to mine 3 pools without maxing out to lower temps a bit


See below. *I'm wrong*. Also, I have no issues getting 99% usage with both gpu's in a single instance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> You can split pools, using the failover flag (check gpu scrypt readme for cgminer)
> Use vircurex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already warned yall...


Thank you for correcting me!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Its happpeennnning!


When? I want to be on top of this coin when mining opens, I refuse to be left out in the cold again like I was with Doge.


----------



## Playapplepie

Anybody? Doge setup?


----------



## conzilla

Ok what is this over clock coin? How do I get info on it? Everything here has been kinda cryptic.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok why wont cryptsy let me sell my Doge? Its showing as being there, whats goin on?


https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/solutions/articles/173971-i-m-new-here-why-does-my-deposit-take-so-long-


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> Ok what is this over clock coin? How do I get info on it? Everything here has been kinda cryptic.


Lawnoob is working on something. It's still in build phase so you aren't missing anything. He said he'll announce it here when it's reading for testing etc.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Its happpeennnning!
> 
> 
> 
> When? I want to be on top of this coin when mining opens, I refuse to be left out in the cold again like I was with Doge.
Click to expand...

there is no overclock coin. didnt you guys read the banner? (actually it doesnt mention a coin) lol

OR IS THERE?!

if there is i want in.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> Ok what is this over clock coin? How do I get info on it? Everything here has been kinda cryptic.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawnoob is working on something. It's still in build phase so you aren't missing anything. He said he'll announce it here when it's reading for testing etc.
Click to expand...

Do you know if it will it be solo mine for a bit, or is he/someone else setting up a pool too?


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> When? I want to be on top of this coin when mining opens, I refuse to be left out in the cold again like I was with Doge.


Yeah, ready to mine OCN or whatever it will be


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> When? I want to be on top of this coin when mining opens, I refuse to be left out in the cold again like I was with Doge.


Me too. Would be fun to get on one early. I am finally gonna do some dogemining tonight once i download a wallet and join multipool. I feel like i am late to the saloon and the sheriff is gonna show up and say get the hell outta doge







ok fine i have been waiting to say that... Corny as it was i thought of it last night and been dying to say it. I got it out. Let me know when overclock coin drops plz sir


----------



## ccRicers

Solo mining it will rock, it would just be like the first day or two with Doge. Word's not out yet on its total coin supply, block reward amount, minutes per block, etc.

Btw probably gonna lay off Netcode Pool for now. Their front end has been having problems, some people still are unable to cash out and worst of all a bunch of accounts got brute force attacked. People saying in their forums that they had thousands of password attempts in a day. Easy passwords got cracked and their coins stolen.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Do you know if it will it be solo mine for a bit, or is he/someone else setting up a pool too?


No idea. Ask him? lol Don't expect this to take off like doge.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

There will be no public pool from me, and I will not make any money off of my coin. I will not mine any of my coins.

It will not be called OCN for obvious reasons.

In other news, I'm going to install Ubuntu onto my i7 once I get my clocks stable.

Right now I'm at 3.5Ghz, aiming for 4Ghz lol.


----------



## cam51037

Well I bought my third major item or so with bitcoins today, a PS4! I bought an Amazon gift card through Gyft and bought it on Amazon.

Oh, and if anyone else is interested here's the link to a PS4 sold by Amazon for $399 and it says delivery before Christmas: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BGA9WK2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00BGA9WK2&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20

I'm in Canada though so I know I definitely won't get it before Christmas, but that's ok too!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

No coin such sadness wow.

The things I worked on was magically destroyed in a fire. No profits such loss wow !


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> No idea. Ask him? lol Don't expect this to take off like doge.


I'm not, but just holding a large number of some coins would be nice. They don't need to take off... quickly.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Can anyone else not login to their coinbase account?


----------



## Playapplepie

I switched to CGMiner from GUIMiner and my pool is reporting a hashrate of almost 900KH/s. My pool was also reporting 1.1MH/s, but that did not last long.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> No coin such sadness wow.
> 
> The things I worked on was magically destroyed in a fire. No profits such loss wow !


Did your rig exploded?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Yeah, everytime I try to, it just refreshes back to the login screen. Kinda worried now, considering I just added my bank account.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Yeah, everytime I try to, it just refreshes back to the login screen. Kinda worried now, considering I just added my bank account.


Same :/ they should at least put a notice on the home pg if they are having issues.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Same :/ they should at least put a notice on the home pg if they are having issues.


I got in just fine.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Same :/ they should at least put a notice on the home pg if they are having issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I got in just fine.
Click to expand...

Hmm temporary issue maybe? I had to delete cookies associated with coinbase to get the proper verification screen to come up.

Seems to be working now.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I don't even get there, I get Invalid Authenticity Token. That's it. For now, I'm not going to attempt to login.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> No coin such sadness wow.
> 
> The things I worked on was magically destroyed in a fire. No profits such loss wow !


What??? Did you lose everything?


----------



## dealio

yo skewed, i think you were right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *README.txt*
> 
> >>> TODO <<
> 
> Usability Improvements:
> - add reasonable error checking for CUDA API calls
> - *add failover support between different pools*
> - smarter autotune algorithm


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> You can split pools, using the failover flag (check gpu scrypt readme for cgminer)
> Use vircurex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already warned yall...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> yo skewed, i think you were right


Not so sure about that. I'd take his word over mine. I haven't tried it so I can't confirm anything.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

NOW I CAN'T LOG INTO CRYPTSY EITHER!! JESUS! It keeps saying invalid captcha code. I've done this 15 damn times.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> yo skewed, i think you were right


Seems so, I was confusing it with cgminer sorry!







(you nvidia chaps...come on, get a 5670 lol)


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> NOW I CAN'T LOG INTO CRYPTSY EITHER!! JESUS! It keeps saying invalid captcha code. I've done this 15 damn times.


Are you using a password manager like last pass? I have been having problems with it the past few days.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Nope, its just being stupid. I'm switching out from there, I'm tired of trying to deal with their constant problems.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems so, I was confusing it with cgminer sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you nvidia chaps...come on, get a 5670 lol)


I was right about something!!?!? lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Are you using a password manager like last pass? I have been having problems with it the past few days.


Please write this stuff down somewhere safe.

I wish I owned a 3D printer so I could literally, physically back up my wallet.


----------



## G u y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I wish I owned a 3D printer so I could literally, physically back up my wallet.


Why don't you just print money?


----------



## Namwons

*ALERT: EARTHCOIN ANNOUNCED*

dont know where this will go, but just a heads up if you want some early, easy mining. get it in while its good and hold if it does great. might put in 24 hrs at launch.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> No coin such sadness wow.
> 
> The things I worked on was magically destroyed in a fire. No profits such loss wow !


...wut?


----------



## G u y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> *ALERT: EARTHCOIN ANNOUNCED*
> 
> dont know where this will go, but just a heads up if you want some early, easy mining. get it in while its good and hold if it does great. might put in 24 hrs at launch.


I'm interested in getting into all this, but are cypto currencies legal? How can one mine such coins?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> *ALERT: EARTHCOIN ANNOUNCED*
> 
> dont know where this will go, but just a heads up if you want some early, easy mining. get it in while its good and hold if it does great. might put in 24 hrs at launch.


Nice. Scrypt based too. Post up in here with any news regarding pools etc.


----------



## InsideJob

Is it normal for my CGMiner window to display a much higher khs than on the pool site?
I have my 7970 @ 1044/1500 mining doge coins, CGMiner shows avg 550kh/s and I'm showing around 400 doge coins in my account on the pool site. This seem accurate for around 2 hours of mining?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> *ALERT: EARTHCOIN ANNOUNCED*
> 
> dont know where this will go, but just a heads up if you want some early, easy mining. get it in while its good and hold if it does great. might put in 24 hrs at launch.


If I can get up and running by the time it is launched I would love to mine some of these! Heard about it a little while back. Let's hope its not another 95% premined BS coin. Sounds interesting, but anyone can twist words. We will see!


----------



## conzilla

They are legal so far anyway. There is no easy way to get into it and know what to mine. Google and red dit are your friend. I have mined 6 different coins just because I want to cover my bases. Another good mindset is to think of the long haul and not the instant cash. I have held every coin I have mined in the hopes that in several years something will take hold.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Is it normal for my CGMiner window to display a much higher khs than on the pool site?
> I have my 7970 @ 1044/1500 mining doge coins, CGMiner shows avg 550kh/s and I'm showing around 400 doge coins in my account on the pool site. This seem accurate for around 2 hours of mining?


as i understand it, CGminer will report all shares hashed, accepted or rejected, but the pool ui will only show accepted shares/time


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Solo mining it will rock, it would just be like the first day or two with Doge. Word's not out yet on its total coin supply, block reward amount, minutes per block, etc.
> 
> Btw probably gonna lay off Netcode Pool for now. Their front end has been having problems, some people still are unable to cash out and worst of all a bunch of accounts got brute force attacked. People saying in their forums that they had thousands of password attempts in a day. Easy passwords got cracked and their coins stolen.


Well, that would explain why I get an invalid password screen at netcodepool. I use a simple password different from everything else for mining pools, luckily I had no coin to be stolen


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Is it normal for my CGMiner window to display a much higher khs than on the pool site?
> I have my 7970 @ 1044/1500 mining doge coins, CGMiner shows avg 550kh/s and I'm showing around 400 doge coins in my account on the pool site. This seem accurate for around 2 hours of mining?


400 for two hours at that hash rate is really low. Check for unconfirmed shares as well. Man this site is really screwed up lately.


----------



## peezysc

3 hour eta on earthcoin


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> 3 hour eta on earthcoin


Any word on pools being set up? Or is everyone just going to be solo'ing it?


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Any word on pools being set up? Or is everyone just going to be solo'ing it?


No clue. I imagine pools will be set up pretty quick though. I will probably try to solo mine for a bit. I need to see some more details though.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> They are legal so far anyway. There is no easy way to get into it and know what to mine. Google and red dit are your friend. I have mined 6 different coins just because I want to cover my bases. Another good mindset is to *think of the long haul and not the instant cash*. I have held every coin I have mined in the hopes that in several years something will take hold.


Good man! That is how you make money!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I don't even get there, I get Invalid Authenticity Token. That's it. For now, I'm not going to attempt to login.


I was getting that too, went to an invalid token page. I deleted cookies for coinbase then it let me go to the verification page. That took a little bit to get my code sent through the phone, but it eventually let me in again. Hopefully just some random server issue (that doesn't hurt anything).

So anyone and everyone can just make a coin now and toss it out there?


----------



## G u y

So I heard it's almost impossible to mine coins now because bitcoin's difficulty is so high, is that ture?

How much coins do you think I can make on an intel overclocked?


----------



## gtsteviiee

There are so many coins out there...


----------



## thebufenator

What is the deal with Earthcoin?


----------



## Namwons

ok guys, im going to give my 2 months out prediction. *[IM NO EXPERT...SALT]* the WDC/USD exchange is in beta atm and is scheduled to launch in February. i think the price by that time will be at that time $1USD/WDC, double what it is now. this will put it well ahead of QUARK, which is being laughed at as im reading on other boards. when this happens it will be in #5 spot and will be a well established coin. if you have or have bought WDC, do not worry and hold them till Feb when the exchange opens. *YOU WILL BE REWARDED. BE PATIENT*


----------



## gtsteviiee

It's been 2 days and Cryptsy still hasn't replied back to any of my problems, especially my negative balance


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G u y*
> 
> So I heard it's almost impossible to mine coins now because bitcoin's difficulty is so high, is that ture?
> 
> How much coins do you think I can make on an intel overclocked?


On a CPU, mine Primecoin. If you have a good AMD GPU, mine a Scrypt-based coin; there are tons of them, right now Dogecoin is the most profitable, while Litecoin is the biggest and most stable. Mining Bitcoin and other SHA-based coins is pretty much ASIC only right now.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes what specifically are you looking for on the dashboard so I can get what you are looking for.
> 
> Edit: Also you should expect to get around 50k right now. It makes sense that you are dropping every day, I made 100k in the 24 hrs when the difficulty was half of what it is now (Aprox 36 hrs ago)


Damn I'm at about 40k for the day







I want MOAR!!! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Can anyone else not login to their coinbase account?


Mine has been working fine all day. Maybe they are doing some database updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> *ALERT: EARTHCOIN ANNOUNCED*
> 
> dont know where this will go, but just a heads up if you want some early, easy mining. get it in while its good and hold if it does great. might put in 24 hrs at launch.


Awesome thanks I'll mine some of this later for the heck of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> No clue. I imagine pools will be set up pretty quick though. I will probably try to solo mine for a bit. I need to see some more details though.


You know of any guides on how to solo mine. I want to try this but have no clue how to set it up. I wonder if the Earthcoin wallet will have a built in miner.


----------



## Captivate

What's wrong with the new cudaminer? It crashes my drivers and it doesn't work at all...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> ok guys, im going to give my 2 months out prediction. *[IM NO EXPERT...SALT]* the WDC/USD exchange is in beta atm and is scheduled to launch in February. i think the price by that time will be at that time $1USD/WDC, double what it is now. this will put it well ahead of QUARK, which is being laughed at as im reading on other boards. when this happens it will be in #5 spot and will be a well established coin. if you have or have bought WDC, do not worry and hold them till Feb when the exchange opens. *YOU WILL BE REWARDED. BE PATIENT*


I agree, it's a good idea to mine wdc often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> It's been 2 days and Cryptsy still hasn't replied back to any of my problems, especially my negative balance


They replied to mine, but really late...and I missed the boat with the highest doge prices. Won't forgive em this time, I switched to vircurex for good.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> You know of any guides on how to solo mine. I want to try this but have no clue how to set it up. I wonder if the Earthcoin wallet will have a built in miner.


rpcuser=doge
rpcpassword=wow
addnode=67.205.20.10
addnode=146.185.181.114
addnode=95.85.29.144
addnode=78.46.57.132
addnode=188.165.19.28
addnode=162.243.113.110
rpcport=22555
server=1
daemon=1

That's an example of the dogecoin.conf in appdata\roaming\dogecoin.

In this case you would just point your miner to 127.0.0.1 port 22555 with the username doge and the pass is wow. This is pretty much interchangeable with all the coins. You just have to make sure the wallet is fully synced before you start.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I agree, it's a good idea to mine wdc often.
> They replied to mine, but really late...and I missed the boat with the highest doge prices. Won't forgive em this time, I switched to vircurex for good.


How long did they take to reply?


----------



## ABeta

How do we set up multiple graphics card for mining? I am looking at the cmd prompt and it only says gpu #0, which is only one of my 2 gpu's


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> How do we set up multiple graphics card for mining? I am looking at the cmd prompt and it only says gpu #0, which is only one of my 2 gpu's


It should auto detect them both. Disable SLI first. You can also try -d 0,1 to the .bat file. Check the readme file that came with the miner.


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It should auto detect them both. Disable SLI first. You can also try -d 0,1 to the .bat file. Check the readme file that came with the miner.


Hmm that didnt work, and thats what the readme file says to do add -d 0,1 etc and I tried that. my settings look like this:

cudaminer.exe -H 1 -d 0,1 -i 0 -l T10x24 -m 1 -o

note I do have sli disabled.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> 3 hour eta on earthcoin


Oh, that explains why the Github page is not showing anything. Looks like I'll point my miner to that soon.

They say number of blocks will be infinite...? So, does the currency inflate or reward gradually goes to zero?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

...and now cryptsy is down. I hate them, they is taking my precioussss


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Hmm that didnt work, and thats what the readme file says to do add -d 0,1 etc and I tried that. my settings look like this:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -d 0,1 -i 0 -l T10x24 -m 1 -o
> 
> note I do have sli disabled.


Well I had issues too before upgrading to the newest miner version out today. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0

You can try restarting the system, reinstalling drivers as well.

lastly you can do what I did at first, lauch two instances of the miner with different .bat files. One with -d 0 the other with -d 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> ...and now cryptsy is down. I hate them, they is taking my precioussss


Stop using it. That goes for everyone. It's only going to get worse until they finish.start/arethey? updating their network.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> How long did they take to reply?


A day?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I had issues too before upgrading to the newest miner version out today. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
> 
> You can try restarting the system, reinstalling drivers as well.
> 
> lastly you can do what I did at first, lauch two instances of the miner with different .bat files. One with -d 0 the other with -d 1
> Stop using it. That goes for everyone. It's only going to get worse until they finish.start/arethey? updating their network.


They keep saying they are "adding servers" whatever that means...hey this site's programmed like you know what, let's add servers! That's ought to solve EVERYTHING xD


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I had issues too before upgrading to the newest miner version out today. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
> 
> You can try restarting the system, reinstalling drivers as well.
> 
> lastly you can do what I did at first, lauch two instances of the miner with different .bat files. One with -d 0 the other with -d 1
> Stop using it. That goes for everyone. It's only going to get worse until they finish.start/arethey? updating their network.


Okay now both my cards are detected! However now it says GPU #0: GeForce GTX 780 Ti result does not validate on CPU


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> A day?
> They keep saying they are "adding servers" whatever that means...hey this site's programmed like you know what, let's add servers! That's ought to solve EVERYTHING xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> ...and now cryptsy is down. I hate them, they is taking my precioussss


I don't know, they could be very smart taking in deposits, stalling for hours without it showing up in your account, and using that time and your money to trade making profit, then give you your money back. Tinfoilhattheory.


----------



## G u y

Okay if I want to solo mine, do I need a wallet for every computer I want to mine on?

I have some old laptops, are AMD CPUs any good?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Okay now both my cards are detected! However now it says GPU #0: GeForce GTX 780 Ti result does not validate on CPU


Ok that would probably have to do with this Located in the readme file. *It's probably set to auto in the .bat file If it's not set to auto, set it to auto.*
Quote:


> --launch-config [-l] specify the kernel launch configuration per device.
> This replaces autotune or heuristic selection. You can
> pass the strings "auto" or just a kernel prefix like
> L or F or K or T to autotune for a specific card generation
> or a kernel prefix plus a lauch configuration like F28x8
> if you know what kernel runs best (from a previous autotune).


If auto is giving error you will have to find values that others have found that work.

You can search through this thread, ask around, or check tables for reference points. Each GPU architecture is different.

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


----------



## Moragg

Earthcoin better be delayed, I'm pulling an all-nighter to jump on it asap. British time









How well do you think solo-mining would do? I have 2.6MH/s, I'd imagine you'd have at least 100-200MH/s on startup - though I really have no idea, since I've never seen a start before.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Hmm that didnt work, and thats what the readme file says to do add -d 0,1 etc and I tried that. my settings look like this:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d 0,1 -i *1**,0* -l T10x24 -m 1*,1* -H 1*,1* -o
> 
> note I do have sli disabled.


FIXT. try that


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Earthcoin better be delayed, I'm pulling an all-nighter to jump on it asap. British time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well do you think solo-mining would do? I have 2.6MH/s, I'd imagine you'd have at least 100-200MH/s on startup - though I really have no idea, since I've never seen a start before.


hmm...post number 6660 on page 666...doesnt look good for you so far HAHA


----------



## Playapplepie

How do I set up my Doge miner?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Would someone be able to point me in the direction of how to set up solo mining for when this Earthcoin comes out? I have mining though pools figures out with CGMiner on Linux, but I have never had to set up solo style. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't know, they could be very smart taking in deposits, stalling for hours without it showing up in your account, and using that time and your money to trade making profit, then give you your money back. Tinfoilhattheory.


I agree, no tin foil hat, very likely wow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> How do I set up my Doge miner?


Like any other scrypt coin...weren't you mining something else before??


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Earthcoin better be delayed, I'm pulling an all-nighter to jump on it asap. British time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well do you think solo-mining would do? I have 2.6MH/s, I'd imagine you'd have at least 100-200MH/s on startup - though I really have no idea, since I've never seen a start before.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...post number 6660 on page 666...doesnt look good for you so far HAHA
Click to expand...

Lol wow. Looks like I'm selling my soul to the devil tonight. I wonder how many Earthcoins that's worth?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> hmm...post number 6660 on page 666...doesnt look good for you so far HAHA


Talk of earthcoin being a scam/virus now. lol who to trust?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Would someone be able to point me in the direction of how to set up solo mining for when this Earthcoin comes out? I have mining though pools figures out with CGMiner on Linux, but I have never had to set up solo style. Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> rpcuser=doge
> rpcpassword=wow
> addnode=67.205.20.10
> addnode=146.185.181.114
> addnode=95.85.29.144
> addnode=78.46.57.132
> addnode=188.165.19.28
> addnode=162.243.113.110
> rpcport=22555
> server=1
> daemon=1
> 
> That's an example of the dogecoin.conf in appdata\roaming\dogecoin.
> 
> In this case you would just point your miner to 127.0.0.1 port 22555 with the username doge and the pass is wow. This is pretty much interchangeable with all the coins. You just have to make sure the wallet is fully synced before you start.


Most of us have never done the solo thing either, so I'm sure we will alll be here helping each other out, right?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Bahhh of course a new coin comes out the night I leave to go on vacation. Gahhhhhhhhh...


----------



## ivanlabrie

jeff we can mine some for you...I'll try to mine at launch when I get home but I also have to test two boards and cpus, and flash two gpu bioses to test undervolting and bamt 1.2 vs a 64bit os for cpu mining.
Gonna be a long night!


----------



## dealio

I SWEAR TO DOGE

ONE OF THESE DAYS DOGE

POW










STRAIGHT TO THE MOON


----------



## G u y

Hmm, I'm solo mining on my laptop at 1.4kh/s per core, 2 cores. I will brag so much if I find some doge blocks lol.


----------



## Moragg

I just... wow.

This looks like the best guide for solo-mining: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=83371.0 we just need to let the blockchain sync and then set it up to run the client in server mode. I think.

Still trying to figure out what block_nTime and block_nNonce do - though looking at http://forum.feathercoin.com/index.php?topic=389.0 they are unnecessary.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> How do I set up my Doge miner?


The same as any other coin simply point your miner at the pool you wish to mine from and make sure you have a worker on that pool. There is great tutorials for getting started which is what it sounds like you need.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Got 50k Doge in my wallet and I'll let that ride, but otherwise I'm pulling away from Doge for now and have been mining WDC all day.. Was wondering if it might not have been better to mine Doge and buy WDC? But since the price in Doge has pulled back a little today and the difficulty up, I think I'll just stick with the mining WDC and see how that goes..


This is my exact situation! I have 70k DOGE and this morning at 8am I switched to WDC its 6:30pm now and I have 8 WDC which is still more profitable than LTC so I am happy and I think the WDC value will rise at some point


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I just... wow.
> 
> This looks like the best guide for solo-mining: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=83371.0 we just need to let the blockchain sync and then set it up to run the client in server mode. I think.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what block_nTime and block_nNonce do - though looking at http://forum.feathercoin.com/index.php?topic=389.0 they are unnecessary.


You shouldn't need them. Just use the .conf file without them, run the wallet in server mode and set a .bat file for cgminer with the parameters you set in the .conf file.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> The same as any other coin simply point your miner at the pool you wish to mine from and make sure you have a worker on that pool. There is great tutorials for getting started which is what it sounds like you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my exact situation! I have 70k DOGE and this morning at 8am I switched to WDC its 6:30pm now and I have 8 WDC which is still more profitable than LTC so I am happy and I think the WDC value will rise at some point


as am i. once DOGE value drops more, WDC will be more profitable and all the switching pools will throw there hash power at it and kill difficulty. im getting it while its good









...well until they launch EARTHcoin that is


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> The same as any other coin simply point your miner at the pool you wish to mine from and make sure you have a worker on that pool. There is great tutorials for getting started which is what it sounds like you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my exact situation! I have 70k DOGE and this morning at 8am I switched to WDC its 6:30pm now and I have 8 WDC which is still more profitable than LTC so I am happy and I think the WDC value will rise at some point


Dudeeeee... Its like you can read my mind. Or more unsettlingly, are staring at me in my room from my closet. I just switched over to wdc this morning as well.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Dudeeeee... Its like you can read my mind. Or more unsettlingly, are staring at me in my room from my closet. I just switched over to wdc this morning as well.


I did the same like 2 weeks ago. I have around 1k i am waiting for a price increase to sell


----------



## InsideJob

I'm liking the looks of the WDC rates... maybe it's a better option than Doge?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I did the same like 2 weeks ago. I have around 1k i am waiting for a price increase to sell


1k in a week?!?! Man, rich ppl and their 290's...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 1k in a week?!?! Man, rich ppl and their 290's...


Who needs 290s?


----------



## Darklyric

meh they are just loud unlockable titans that make you monies


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> meh they are just loud unlockable titans that make you monies


No joke on the loud bit. My 3 290s are running at 100% fan speed each, I'm glad I can't hear them from the rest of the house.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> No joke on the loud bit. My 3 290s are running at 100% fan speed each, I'm glad I can't hear them from the rest of the house.


I know, I can't wait to get some time to set up my first wcing rig with them.

Meanwhile mine are hidden in the basement since 100% i the loudest I've ever heard a reference cooler make on any card. Also them ost effective so no complaints


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Dudeeeee... Its like you can read my mind. Or more unsettlingly, are staring at me in my room from my closet. I just switched over to wdc this morning as well.




SCarryyyyyy! lol! I am not rich just stupid! Got a class I had to drop and ended up getting a money return.. where did tha money go?

290x...


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> I know, I can't wait to get some time to set up my first wcing rig with them.
> 
> Meanwhile mine are hidden in the basement since 100% i the loudest I've ever heard a reference cooler make on any card. Also them ost effective so no complaints


Wish we had a basement. Mine's in the attic, and may be moved to the garage if I decide to "expand" operations.


----------



## Faint

Trying to withdraw the little WDC that I have in Cryptsy so I don't have to use that site ever again.


----------



## RAFFY

So Earthcoin still hasn't launched me sad


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 1k in a week?!?! Man, rich ppl and their 290's...


Man I remember getting like 6k a day. If only I held..


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Trying to withdraw the little WDC that I have in Cryptsy so I don't have to use that site ever again.


I have 30k DOGE on this site... I want it back even though it took about 12 damned hours to show up! Any suggestions for a place to exchange DOGE? coinedup is always either down or operating at such slow speeds its almost unbearable.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I have 30k DOGE on this site... I want it back even though it took about 12 damned hours to show up! Any suggestions for a place to exchange DOGE? coinedup is always either down or operating at such slow speeds its almost unbearable.


Go to Coins-e.com.


----------



## RAFFY

I just purchased a Nexus 7 tablet and this thing is awesome! But I do have one dilemma right now. Which is the better app for remotely accessing my computer? Logmein Ignition or TeamViewer for Remote Control? The price really doesn't matter since I was given a $25 gift card with my purchase. Any input would be great. I will be using it to control my miner while away on vacations like Christmas or while at work.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I just purchased a Nexus 7 tablet and this thing is awesome! But I do have one dilemma right now. Which is the better app for remotely accessing my computer? Logmein Ignition or TeamViewer for Remote Control? The price really doesn't matter since I was given a $25 gift card with my purchase. Any input would be great. I will be using it to control my miner while away on vacations like Christmas or while at work.


The best you say? Remote Desktop...tight vnc, then teamviewer.

Problem is dynamic ips kill the first one, and you'd need port forwarding which some isp's ban.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> as am i. once DOGE value drops more, WDC will be more profitable and all the switching pools will throw there hash power at it and kill difficulty. im getting it while its good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...well until they launch EARTHcoin that is


Looks like its starting to happen. At least on Multipool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Man I remember getting like 6k a day. If only I held..


Ouch.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I have 30k DOGE on this site... I want it back even though it took about 12 damned hours to show up! Any suggestions for a place to exchange DOGE? coinedup is always either down or operating at such slow speeds its almost unbearable.


Same here.. I didn't know what I was doing. Deposited over 50,000 last night. Woke up this morning they all sold for a decent price. Worked out for me... since doge is now going to the dogs. I got 25,000 now i guess I sit on them. wow much pondering.


----------



## G u y

omgearthcoins

really? you made me wait this long?


----------



## Namwons

*EARTHcoin* source launched

*Wallet*


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Doesn't mean anything if we can't get a client going.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> jeff we can mine some for you...I'll try to mine at launch when I get home but I also have to test two boards and cpus, and flash two gpu bioses to test undervolting and bamt 1.2 vs a 64bit os for cpu mining.
> Gonna be a long night!


What's the catch?







haha


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Doesn't mean anything if we can't get a client going.


So who's running this in a VM? I don't know if I want to trust this yet. Client is up?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I just said screw it. Mining at the hashery pool, already found a block.


----------



## antonio8

So, what is the correct link for multipool again?









I thought I seen a .in but can't remember the site for the other.

Want to try the new earth coin


----------



## Darth Scabrous

.us


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> .us


Awesome.

Thanks

Edit: Ok. I am completely lost on this multipool. I see my worker but how do I assign a password and link for the coin I want to mine?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

you don't need a password. Just find the link on the front page for the coin you want to mine, or multipool, and then input that into either guiminer or cgminer


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: Ok. I am completely lost on this multipool. I see my worker but how do I assign a password and link for the coin I want to mine?


You can't mine a coin on a pool to which it has not yet been added. It's not on mulitpool yet and probably won't be for awhile.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I just said screw it. Mining at the hashery pool, already found a block.


I'm there too.









Difficulty seems to be rising pretty quickly.

link to earthcoin pool. http://earthcoin.cryptohashery.com/index.php

I bet it crashes soon.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Just got my first withdrawal of roughly 8k!


----------



## ccRicers

Mining Earthcoin solo already. At this time there were only about 40 blocks I needed to get for the wallet to sync.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

With difficulty skyrocketing, solo mining is useless


----------



## Faint

I've been mining at the Hashery pool but I've yet to find a block. I only have about 3K earthcoins so far.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Just got my first withdrawal of roughly 8k!


WTH? Im sitting at unconfirmed 280. Been 23 minutes now at 570 khash.

And why is the net hashrate so high?


----------



## Namwons

we only get paid your shares when the pool finds a block. no block, no pay. shares roll over till pool does find a block, then everyone gets paid there share.


----------



## Faint

I'm going to run this overnight but I'm very likely to go back to Doge. At least I got my 6870 mining WDC for now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What's the catch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


No catch, I'll send you a few Earthcoins man, go buy some sweets wiv em








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I'm going to run this overnight but I'm very likely to go back to Doge. At least I got my 6870 mining WDC for now.


Good call...


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> you don't need a password. Just find the link on the front page for the coin you want to mine, or multipool, and then input that into either guiminer or cgminer


Thanks.

I will look into that later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You can't mine a coin on a pool to which it has not yet been added. It's not on mulitpool yet and probably won't be for awhile.


Yeah. I just thought I seen some say it was on multipool.

Just trying to find one site to mine on. Starting to forget what I have, where.

This is starting to get addicting.

On another note. Can I just move my .dat wallet from my doge folder on just store that on my hard drive that I keep off until I need it. Then just put it back in my appdata folder and not lose the coins
?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No catch, I'll send you a few Earthcoins man, go buy some sweets wiv em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good call...


So generous! Thank you!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Something isn't right. The net hashrate is through the roof. It's gotta be farms and asics raping the network.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> On another note. Can I just move my .dat wallet from my doge folder on just store that on my hard drive that I keep off until I need it. Then just put it back in my appdata folder and not lose the coins
> ?


yep. do back ups of your wallet.dat. you payments are stored in the coins block chains. when you need to get you funds, just put the .dat file back, and resync the block chain


----------



## ccRicers

Next difficulty in the hundreds, eh?


----------



## Faint

This coin is screwed. I'm going back to Doge.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

got 10k already in my wallet


----------



## Slightly skewed

The consensus seems to be something is bugged/borken with it.


----------



## selk22

I just started to mine it.. Seems I am 30 minutes late to the party


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The consensus seems to be something is bugged/borken with it.


Yeah, something's up here, its network hash rate is almost up there with Litecoin.


----------



## Faint

Heck, for those that started mining 10+ minutes after it launched were out of luck.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So generous! Thank you!


No prob, I'll send a few if I ever get some lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Something isn't right. The net hashrate is through the roof. It's gotta be farms and asics raping the network.


A friend has 14 3 gpu rigs pointed at this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Heck, for those that started mining 10+ minutes after it launched were out of luck.


Someone's been premining a lot...


----------



## ccRicers

2% of it was premined. That's all I could tell.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've been mining this for an hour now and not a single coin to show for it. NONE.


----------



## antonio8

Oh well, maybe I can get a couple thousand of the earth coins and hold and pray.


----------



## Namwons

EARTHcoin to the Moon? lol well, im going to ride this train for atleast the first three days with the launch bonus rewards. get what ever i can, and buy some cheap as well. this could be the next DOGE


----------



## Faint

I was only able to mine 3K. I'll keep an eye on earthcoin but that's about it.


----------



## tice03

What pools are people using for WDC?


----------



## Faint

I've been using the multipool WDC pool.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> EARTHcoin to the Moon? lol well, im going to ride this train for atleast the first three days with the launch bonus rewards. get what ever i can, and buy some cheap as well. this could be the next DOGE


Are you not seeing what's going on here?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Failed launch, at least I only put an hour into it. Got 16k earthcoin, pretty useless probably.


----------



## Slightly skewed

hashery pool is starting to empty out. I'm now sitting at 317 unconfirmed *0* confimred..

lol hashery pool closed.


----------



## Namwons

good thing i didnt go to sleep yet, back to WDC...going to sleep


----------



## ccRicers

Aaaand Cryptohashery pool is not responding on Cgminer. Well, back to m y loyal DOGE companions...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Did the coin fork or something? Got nothing with 725khs...and the pool seemed to die.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

He's shutting down the pool. Will keep it up long enough for everyone's fund to confirm, then its gone for good.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Difficulty increase was borked. Idiot devs just blankly stated "let it settle down". Obviously, they didn't know what they were doing, and screw up the coin.


----------



## selk22

http://earthcoin.cryptohashery.com Is down.. Yeah guys no more Earthcoin for me lol! Back to WDC


----------



## antonio8

So no other pool


----------



## Faint

Yeah, it's toast.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Yeah, it's toast.


I just set up the wallet and account and it dies about 2 minutes into my mining...


----------



## Deadboy90

Wow, Earthcoin was a waste of time.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Wow, Earthcoin was a waste of time.


Was this supposed to be the official launch or some beta?

On a side note I'm up to 218 WDC and I have Doge to thank for that!!









So far I've earned about $200 worth of coins, the first $100 took a while as I upgraded my computer and had internet problems for about a week, but the 2nd $100 was earned in just about the last 5 days..


----------



## dealio

back to doge and wdc



over 600 kh/s, not bad eh?


----------



## ForceProjection

It's dead Jim, it's dead.

Anyway, all of you hopping back to WDC right now, be advised, so are all the multicoin pools. Which usually means a price drop the longer they mine, undercutting market prices for quick sale. So, if you're planning on hanging hopes on WDC for short term profit, it's best to get it & exchange it quickly before the multicoin pools start hammering down the value.


----------



## selk22

I plan to hold my WDC till at least Feb to see how thing pan out with the WDC to USD exchange..

Anyone here know where I can exchange this constantly dropping DOGE for WDC or other alt coins?


----------



## ForceProjection

Selk, you should just hold on to it at this point. The reason for the drop in market value was the multicoin pools like Hashco.ws & Middlecoin undercutting the prices to ensure quick sales. It should start to rise again now that those pools are mining WDC now... I hope. I'm still holding 60k of it myself.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Selk, you should just hold on to it at this point. The reason for the drop in market value was the multicoin pools like Hashco.ws & Middlecoin undercutting the prices to ensure quick sales. It should start to rise again now that those pools are mining WDC now... I hope. I'm still holding 60k of it myself.


I'm with this guy. It's almost worthless at this point, why sell it? And mining worldcoins seems to be way to slow unless you have AMD hardware. I could mine it all day and walk away with maybe 10 bucks worth. 9 of that going to electricity.

Actually, these past few days have been fun but I don't see me continuing mining with this hardware, it's just not worth the time.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> back to doge and wdc
> 
> 
> 
> over 600 kh/s, not bad eh?


That is good. Can you post your .bat file so I can have a lookie?


----------



## antonio8

For giggles because I am bored and stupid questions makes me a smarter person (at least I hope).

I wasn't around during the bit coin mining on graphic cards and cpus.

Does the script for like LTC work just changing the stratum and port work or was there a whole different program back in the day?

I know that even trying a graphic card is a waste, you could mine for over a year and not get anything.

I am just curios from any of you "old" timers from back in that day.


----------



## dogbiscuit

What's happening with this new Earthcoin gizmo then?

Is it going or not ? There's a lot of squabbling on it's bitcointalk page.

Should I waste time on it or should I go some yoga instead ?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What's happening with this new Earthcoin gizmo then?
> 
> Is it going or not ? There's a lot of squabbling on it's bitcointalk page.
> 
> Should I waste time on it or should I go some yoga instead ?


i just tried it, its still messed up. difficulty seems on target now, but finding and confirming blocks are still a problem. like 1 blocks per hr bad

...ok maybe not that bad, but for a coin to be a 60 block target, its finding them at like 10-15mins


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What's happening with this new Earthcoin gizmo then?
> 
> Is it going or not ? There's a lot of squabbling on it's bitcointalk page.
> 
> Should I waste time on it or should I go some yoga instead ?


I say go some yoga instead. Whatever that means. The coin still looks broken.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i just tried it, its still messed up. difficulty seems on target now, but finding and confirming blocks are still a problem. like 1 blocks per hr bad


I'm struggling to build it for linux - they don't make these things noob friendly.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So Earthcoin isn't working?

I've been mining at earth.scryptmining.com for about an hour and it shows 0 confirmed, 66.9 unconfirmed.

When I was mining doge at doge.scryptpools.com I was making about 1k per 24 hours (yeah, weak GPU but my PC is on 24/7 anyways)


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So Earthcoin isn't working?
> 
> I've been mining at earth.scryptmining.com for about an hour and it shows 0 confirmed, 66.9 unconfirmed.
> 
> When I was mining doge at doge.scryptpools.com I was making about 1k per 24 hours (yeah, weak GPU but my PC is on 24/7 anyways)


people are getting there confirms and the block chain seems to be stabilzing so jump in if you want to risk hours of mining. since it seems "fixed" im gonna through 24-48 hrs at it to cash in on the bonus rewards while its good. but it still takes a TOO long to find and confirm blocks. with diff 2, estimated shares to confirm are 1000. its taking anywhere from 2000-8000 shares to confirm. so up to you.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So Earthcoin isn't working?
> 
> I've been mining at earth.scryptmining.com for about an hour and it shows 0 confirmed, 66.9 unconfirmed.
> 
> When I was mining doge at doge.scryptpools.com I was making about 1k per 24 hours (yeah, weak GPU but my PC is on 24/7 anyways)


I just tried signing on there - got everything OK _except_ it wouldn't take anything in the box where your receive address goes - won't allow typing or paste.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm back with earthcoin giving it another go for a bit.

http://earth.vircurpool.com/index.php


----------



## dogbiscuit

Anyone get this nastiness when building in linux ?

g++: error: E:MinGWliblibws2_32.a: No such file or directory
g++: error: E:MinGWlibliboleaut32.a: No such file or directory
make: *** [earthcoin-qt] Error 1


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Anyone get this nastiness when building in linux ?
> 
> g++: error: E:MinGWliblibws2_32.a: No such file or directory
> g++: error: E:MinGWlibliboleaut32.a: No such file or directory
> 
> make: *** [earthcoin-qt] Error 1


Check thread. Others are having issue with linux as well. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=379236.580


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Check thread. Others are having issue with linux as well. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=379236.580


Yeah that's me, currently doing some noob style makefile wrestling.


----------



## Moragg

I'm not doing badly - already got 100K EAC with my solo 2.6MH/s









If this becomes worth anything I'll be so glad I stayed up, set it up, then fell asleep without caring about those crazy numbers everyone was reporting.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Yeah the pool seems to be paying out this time. Not omg great but much better than the first try at launch.


----------



## Moragg

Nah, this is solo. I'm finding blocks ~every 2 hours, so up to 150K now. I'll hold on to these, hopefully the value will go near (or above) 0.0000025 BTC/EAC. At the very least I'm staying on for the inital low hashrate + 5x reward, though it'll all be switching to what thelawnoob is creating when that is finalised.


----------



## Willanhanyard

I am sticking with FTC/XPM. FTC seems to be making its way back up to 0.0005.


----------



## peezysc

How much are you guys making in the pools for earthcoin?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Winter solstice today - the launch day of Earthcoin - it's a pagan thing.


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It should auto detect them both. Disable SLI first. You can also try -d 0,1 to the .bat file. Check the readme file that came with the miner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ok that would probably have to do with this Located in the readme file. *It's probably set to auto in the .bat file If it's not set to auto, set it to auto.*
> If auto is giving error you will have to find values that others have found that work.
> 
> You can search through this thread, ask around, or check tables for reference points. Each GPU architecture is different.
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> FIXT. try that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ok that would probably have to do with this Located in the readme file. *It's probably set to auto in the .bat file If it's not set to auto, set it to auto.*
> If auto is giving error you will have to find values that others have found that work.
> 
> You can search through this thread, ask around, or check tables for reference points. Each GPU architecture is different.
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> FIXT. try that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> FIXT. try that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> FIXT. try that


Thanks for the help! Namwons, that worked for the old client!

And Slightly Skewed, thank you for pointing me into the right direction, my main goal is gonna try to get the right settings for the new client. For some reason the settings Namwons posted doesnt work for the updated cudaminer.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Thanks for the help! Namwons, that worked for the old client!
> 
> And Slightly Skewed, thank you for pointing me into the right direction, my main goal is gonna try to get the right settings for the new client. For some reason the settings Namwons posted doesnt work for the updated cudaminer.


copy the x86 miner files and try this for starters. cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -C 2 -l auto -m 1


----------



## G u y

Woke up this morning and started mining. Found a block in 5 minutes.

Is this considered good?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G u y*
> 
> Woke up this morning and started mining. Found a block in 5 minutes.
> 
> Is this considered good?


Started mining what?


----------



## selk22

Earthcoin was premined and it seems payouts for people still seem low so I am back to WDC for now...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Earthcoin was premined and it seems payouts for people still seem low so I am back to WDC for now...


Yep I'm going to see if they actually use those 270mil coins for good use before I take this coin seriously.


----------



## GoLDii3

So far i have only mined 1900 EarthCoins.


----------



## selk22

Wow surprised right now! multipool just went down! I have to sleep now... I guess that I will point the miner to Liteguardian for the night lol... not the most profitable to mine LTC right now but at least I know I am getting somewhere


----------



## chronicfx

I am trying to setup multipool but am having trouble getting my wallets up and running. They keep syncing a few blocks then giving me a failed to read block popup which closes the wallet. Upon reopening it will repeat this process going a little further until a few tries later when it tells me that the blocks are corrupted do i want to reindex. Yes or no. No closes the wallet and yes starts the same process over again to the same results. This is with both the bitcoin-qt and the worldcoin-qt wallet. Both are from the help section in multipool.us


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am trying to setup multipool but am having trouble getting my wallets up and running. They keep syncing a few blocks then giving me a failed to read block popup which closes the wallet. Upon reopening it will repeat this process going a little further until a few tries later when it tells me that the blocks are corrupted do i want to reindex. Yes or no. No closes the wallet and yes starts the same process over again to the same results. This is with both the bitcoin-qt and the worldcoin-qt wallet. Both are from the help section in multipool.us


Try deleting everything except the wallet.dat in the wallet folders that are in c/users/appdata/roaming


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Wow surprised right now! multipool just went down! I have to sleep now... I guess that I will point the miner to Liteguardian for the night lol... not the most profitable to mine LTC right now but at least I know I am getting somewhere


Mine more profitable altcoin -> Trade to LTC.

http://www.coinchoose.com/litecoin.php


----------



## selk22

Yeah I am well aware of the options I just am being lazy and wanting to sleep and not deal with disconnects from multipool that seem to be happening right now for some odd reason.. but Thanks! I am definitely one to mine the alt coins for LTC









EDIT: Well multipool does seem to be back so WDC for me! Goodnight everyone/good morning! Happy mining!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> back to doge and wdc
> 
> 
> 
> over 600 kh/s, not bad eh?
> 
> 
> 
> That is good. Can you post your .bat file so I can have a lookie?
Click to expand...

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -i 1 -o  stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352 -u dealio.doge

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -i 1 -o  stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3342 -u dealio.wdc


----------



## Kyronn94

So is doge not worth it anymore?
Has the hype gone?

I've just transferred 10k to cryptsy, or at least I think I have.
How long does it take to show up, I'm looking in transfers in and nothing is showing up?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So is doge not worth it anymore?
> Has the hype gone?
> 
> I've just transferred 10k to cryptsy, or at least I think I have.
> How long does it take to show up, I'm looking in transfers in and nothing is showing up?


Who knows....

With Cryptsy it could be minutes, hours, or days. Trying to actually sell it is going to be where the real challenge is...

Good luck


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So is doge not worth it anymore?
> Has the hype gone?
> 
> I've just transferred 10k to cryptsy, or at least I think I have.
> How long does it take to show up, I'm looking in transfers in and nothing is showing up?


Forget Cryptsy it took my something like 5 hours to get through all the confirms, much better just to use Vircurex. They only took me about 15 minutes to see my Doge show in the account... Selling was easy too...


----------



## Kyronn94

Well it got through to cryptsy and I sold 10K for just over 0.008 BTC, or about £3









I'm still mining doge at dogecoinpool.
What should I be doing now?
Back to LTC?
I was using netcodepool.org, but that doesn't seem to be up anymore.


----------



## Campin

Anyone else mining this earthcoin? I'm over at earth.scryptmining.com and so far after an hour of mining I only have about 300... A few pages back someone said they were up to 150k. Now I think they were solo mining but still, I would have thought for a coin only a few hours old it would be more.. well, plentiful!


----------



## conzilla

All these coin choices are driving me slowly insane. I think ill just mine multipool Automatic Profit-switching for a while .


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Anyone else mining this earthcoin? I'm over at earth.scryptmining.com and so far after an hour of mining I only have about 300... A few pages back someone said they were up to 150k. Now I think they were solo mining but still, I would have thought for a coin only a few hours old it would be more.. well, plentiful!


Yeah, that's me. Still going strong @ 2.6MH/s - 10 hours in and I've found 6 blocks. And these are the bonus 5x blocks, so I'm now sitting on 300K EAC. After 24 hours it drops to 3x bonus blocks, then after another 24 to 2x - so I'll keep solo mining unless network hash rate goes up by too much, or the ocn coin (can't remember what it was called) gets released.

10 hours = 600 blocks, of which I've got 1%. I'm quite surprised at that, since network hashrate looks to be significantly higher than 500MH/s, so unless I've misunderstood I've been fairly lucky to get as many as I have. I was expecting maybe 2 or 3 by now, not 6.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> All these coin choices are driving me slowly insane. I think ill just mine multipool Automatic Profit-switching for a while .
> 
> If it's that bad, you can use hashco.ws or middlecoin so you get auto-payouts in BTC, so you don't need loads of wallets either.


----------



## conzilla

Does multipool not auto sell to btc?


----------



## antonio8

Does anyone have an opinion on what version of cgminer is the best to use?

I am currently using 3.1.0, only been doing this for a week now, tried to get 3.7.2 going but it says something about graphic card 0 and ask me to hit "y" to exit.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> Does multipool not auto sell to btc?


Afraid not. The best option is auto-cash to cryptsy which will auto-trade to BTC... but cryptsy is not reputable at all afaik.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Yeah, that's me. Still going strong @ 2.6MH/s - 10 hours in and I've found 6 blocks. And these are the bonus 5x blocks, so I'm now sitting on 300K EAC. After 24 hours it drops to 3x bonus blocks, then after another 24 to 2x - so I'll keep solo mining unless network hash rate goes up by too much, or the ocn coin (can't remember what it was called) gets released.


Figure I'd try a little solo mining, never done it before but I tried to follow the instructions under the official threat on bitcointalk... Hoping someone might just look over it and give there input thanx..

Now I made the earthcoin.conf and placed it in /AppData/Roaming/EarthCoin...

earthcoin.conf:
listen=1
daemon=1
server=1
rpcuser=User
rpcpassword=PW
rpcport=15678
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
addnode=77.244.7.167
addnode=188.194.13.44

This is the bat file I created for it:
timeout /t 30
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o localhost:15678 -u User -p PW -d 1

How do I know if it is working, mean the Difficulty says 212M.. This look right?

Also if I find a block should it be directly credited to my wallet I guess?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Figure I'd try a little solo mining, never done it before but I tried to follow the instructions under the official threat on bitcointalk... Hoping someone might just look over it and give there input thanx..
> 
> Now I made the earthcoin.conf and placed it in /AppData/Roaming/EarthCoin...
> 
> earthcoin.conf:
> listen=1
> daemon=1
> server=1
> rpcuser=User
> rpcpassword=PW
> rpcport=15678
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> addnode=77.244.7.167
> addnode=188.194.13.44
> 
> This is the bat file I created for it:
> timeout /t 30
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o localhost:15678 -u User -p PW -d 1
> 
> How do I know if it is working, mean the Difficulty says 212M.. This look right?
> 
> Also if I find a block should it be directly credited to my wallet I guess?


Looks good


----------



## conzilla

OK pool mining earthcoin lol.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Figure I'd try a little solo mining, never done it before but I tried to follow the instructions under the official threat on bitcointalk... Hoping someone might just look over it and give there input thanx..
> 
> Now I made the earthcoin.conf and placed it in /AppData/Roaming/EarthCoin...
> 
> earthcoin.conf:
> listen=1
> daemon=1
> server=1
> rpcuser=User
> rpcpassword=PW
> rpcport=15678
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> addnode=77.244.7.167
> addnode=188.194.13.44
> 
> This is the bat file I created for it:
> timeout /t 30
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o localhost:15678 -u User -p PW -d 1
> 
> How do I know if it is working, mean the Difficulty says *212M*.. This look right?
> 
> Also if I find a block should it be directly credited to my wallet I guess?


Haha. Good luck.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Looks good












Thank you!!!


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Haha. Good luck.


hhhhmmmmm.... Difficulty has been jumping actually... now at 399k, no 473k...



EDit... Moragg what is your difficulty like?? Oh and how much hashrate ya got??


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Yeah, that's me. Still going strong @ 2.6MH/s - 10 hours in and I've found 6 blocks. And these are the bonus 5x blocks, so I'm now sitting on 300K EAC. After 24 hours it drops to 3x bonus blocks, then after another 24 to 2x - so I'll keep solo mining unless network hash rate goes up by too much, or the ocn coin (can't remember what it was called) gets released.
> 
> 
> 
> Figure I'd try a little solo mining, never done it before but I tried to follow the instructions under the official threat on bitcointalk... Hoping someone might just look over it and give there input thanx..
> 
> Now I made the earthcoin.conf and placed it in /AppData/Roaming/EarthCoin...
> 
> earthcoin.conf:
> listen=1
> daemon=1
> server=1
> rpcuser=User
> rpcpassword=PW
> rpcport=15678
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> addnode=77.244.7.167
> addnode=188.194.13.44
> 
> This is the bat file I created for it:
> timeout /t 30
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o localhost:15678 -u User -p PW -d 1
> 
> How do I know if it is working, mean the Difficulty says 212M.. This look right?
> 
> Also if I find a block should it be directly credited to my wallet I guess?
Click to expand...

Honestly, that looks very odd. My difficulty is 7 right now - I just altered http://forum.feathercoin.com/index.php?topic=389.0 for earthcoins. No need for all those nodes (not sure why they're there) - here's my earthcoin.conf:

server=1
rpcuser=username
rpcpassword=password
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
rpcport=9337

It's that simple, I thought I'd set it up wrong. Went to bed not bothered to change it, woke up to see it works perfectly and is raking in the EAC. No need for nodes etc, and I don't want to use pools because payouts seem to be a lot lower in all the pools I can see. Though I wouldn't recommend solo-mining with less than 1.5MH/s, my block-time is averaging 90mins with 2.6MH/s and much longer than that would bring in too much variance for my liking. That's just a personal preference though.

Edit: if lots of people are mining on absurdly high difficulties, that'd explain why I'm "getting more" EAC than I should be judging from hashrates. To me it looks like there's maximally 300MH/s on the whole network, whereas some pools say they have over 500MH/s.


----------



## Campin

7 difficulty









Well I changed my earthcoin.conf to mach yours and fixed a error I was getting in cgminer.conf... Seems a little better now, but still getting a high difficulty 500k right now... This is all new to me so thinking let it mine for now and hope for the best! hehe.. At least I can say I tried it!









+REP to those that helped thanx...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well I sure am learning a lot today with this new coin. Seems like a scam to me. Premined 2% pump and dump scam and it makes sense. Should be a whole lot easier to mine day one then it is. I don't have the khash's to go the solo route but these pools aren't paying that well either. And we don't know if this coin will go anywhere, so it's time lost not mining something else. The diff is back up to 7 already and I'm only averaging about 1K/hour with 500khash's. That's only twice doge and that's actaully worth something.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I'm a little confused how you are using port 9337 as that is the port for feathercoin. You honestly want to use the port that earthcoin is using. As for the nodes, they are there to give you the most connections to the network.


----------



## Moragg

Yeah, difficulty is 9 now. I don't think I'll get too much more, it's rising quite quickly and I made most of my 300K when it was around 3 or 4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm a little confused how you are using port 9337 as that is the port for feathercoin. You honestly want to use the port that earthcoin is using. As for the nodes, they are there to give you the most connections to the network.
> 
> Why? That's the port I use to connect to my miner (my "pool" in cgminer.conf is 127.0.0.1:9337), it's completely internal and should have nothing to do with what coin I'm mining. Just so long as no other program is using 9337 it's fine. I think.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I sure am learning a lot today with this new coin. Seems like a scam to me. Premined 2% pump and dump scam and it makes sense. Should be a whole lot easier to mine day one then it is. I don't have the khash's to go the solo route but these pools aren't paying that well either. And we don't know if this coin will go anywhere, so it's time lost not mining something else. The diff is back up to 7 already and I'm only averaging about 1K/hour with 500khash's. That's only twice doge and that's actaully worth something.


Well the coin is new so of course its not going to have any value at the moment and premine is not a terrible thing we just have to see if the dev gives it away for bounties or if he is greedy and keeps it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Well the coin is new so of course its not going to have any value at the moment and premine is not a terrible thing we just have to see if the dev gives it away for bounties or if he is greedy and keeps it.


The whole thing has stunk from the failed beginning. It just seems sketchy and most agree. I'm following the bitcoing talk thread closely like most. Your point has been brought up and discussed there a dozen time already.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The whole thing has stunk from the failed beginning. It just seems sketchy and most agree. I'm following the bitcoing talk thread closely like most. Your point has been brought up and discussed there a dozen time already.


Just because it has been brought up and discussed there doesn't mean that it is wrong of right. Only time will tell. I'm sketched out also, but I'm not going to go ahead and label it a scam just yet.


----------



## meckert15834

Any of you guys had any luck with Coin-E? I sold 60k DOGE 12 hours ago and still don't have my BTC.

I left cryptsy because it was so slow but this is looking as bad!


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Any of you guys had any luck with Coin-E? I sold 60k DOGE 12 hours ago and still don't have my BTC.
> 
> I left cryptsy because it was so slow but this is looking as bad!


Nope, I had no problem. I dumped 90k DOGE there a few days ago, 10 LTC (forgot about those), more than a few TAG last night, and with each the payment was immediate once they sold. Did you put in your correct payment address for your BTC wallet? Are you sure it's sold yet? Look under the "My Orders" tab to see if the transaction is under "open" sell orders (didn't sell yet), or completed.

Also, payouts are not automatic there. You have to manually hit the "Withdraw Funds" button in the "Manage Funds" screen for it to payout once someone purchases your sell order.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Any of you guys had any luck with Coin-E? I sold 60k DOGE 12 hours ago and still don't have my BTC.
> 
> I left cryptsy because it was so slow but this is looking as bad!


I had very good luck with Coin-E. Granted it's only been one transaction, but I put my LTC up for sale and got my BTC moments later.


----------



## Moragg

Okay, looks like I've been completely misinterpreting all this...

Network difficulty has been between 3-9, right now it's ~6

You want to find a share which is ~370K. What exactly that means I don't know, but each share gets a value for this and you get a payout if it exceeds this value, if I've understood this correctly.

If someone could explain this properly I'd be grateful; I'm extremely new to the whole mining thing and haven't quite got all the terminology sorted.


----------



## Namwons

I have only done a few trades, and it was on the BTer exchange. all transactions were instant , from deposit, buy, sell, and withdraw (depending on coin block times, BTC trades took 1min ave). i dont know if the Chinese ban on accepting deposits on BTC was enforced, but my BTC went through, bought some WDC, and withdrew my WDC and it was all instant. i have only been mining coins traded on BTer. im usually mining WDC or IFC (IFC is super easy to mine for anyone as diff is usually <2 and pays alot of coin), or mining the "flavor of the week" coin


----------



## Namwons

OMG Such and awesome coin i found ROFL. Bernankoins

its CPU only
Payment: Quantitative Easing lol
more people mine, means block rewards GROW...WITH NO COIN CAP?
you can mine straight out of the wallet too

im mining this on my CPU just for the mega lols. COME MINE SOME BERNANKOINS...WHOS WITH ME!!!

...there next client version 1.3 is called Affirmative Action ROFL, i love this coin lol

joke coin but a funny one lol


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> OMG Such and awesome coin i found ROFL. Bernankoins
> 
> its CPU only
> Payment: Quantitative Easing lol
> more people mine, means block rewards GROW...WITH NO COIN CAP?
> you can mine straight out of the wallet too
> 
> im mining this on my CPU just for the mega lols. COME MINE SOME BERNANKOINS...WHOS WITH ME!!!
> 
> ...there next client version 1.3 is called Affirmative Action ROFL, i love this coin lol
> 
> joke coin but a funny one lol


LMAO. I'll avoid that one at all costs just due to the name


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> LMAO. I'll avoid that one at all costs just due to the name


yeah, i just DLed it to test out. its based on Primecoin i think. got one block at QE2 after 2hrs. then i deleted the wallet and scrubbed my computer incase it was a botnet/trojan or something lol. i just thought it was a funny theme for a coin.


----------



## InsideJob

I love on the page for it buddy writes "And remember, honor the savior of our economy!" with a picture of Bernanke under it... Not sure what world that guy lives in lmao.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

The pool I was mining earthcoin at (earth.scryptmining.com/) went into maintenance mode at some point while I slept so my miner just sat there wasting cycles.









Cashed out my 372.55 EAC and went back to dogecoin, since I'm already configured for that. Is there a more profitable coin right now than doge?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Is there a more profitable coin right now than doge?


Multipool is showing WDC worth 0.000629 BTC which is what keeps pushing me to switch from DOGE...


----------



## ccRicers

I'm gonna try solo mining Earthcoin again and test my luck, difficulty is still at 6. Can't wait to get my 7970, because it's a lot easier splitting up your efforts between coins when you have more than one GPU.

This Earthcoin pool gives you bonus coins for block finding: http://www.speedminers.com/earthcoin/index.php


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Can't wait to get my 7970, because it's a lot easier splitting up your efforts between coins when you have more than one GPU.


Very much agree, currently running single 7970. I plan to mine myself the funds for another 7970 and possibly a 3rd if they're still around to buy by the time I've earned that much. I need a dedicated mining rig now though, running the 7970 from my main rig and it's so sad having to stop mining to game


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm gonna try solo mining Earthcoin again and test my luck, difficulty is still at 6. Can't wait to get my 7970, because it's a lot easier splitting up your efforts between coins when you have more than one GPU.


I changed my "queue" to 0 for a bit, got no blocks for 4 hours... changed it back to "3" (since I have 3 290s) and reset - found 1 block in 10secs, and another 3 mins later









400K EAC now, I wonder how far I can make it. I just hope the exchange rate goes past 0.1cents/eac whenever an exchange starts to accept it.


----------



## Nitrogannex

So, I'm trying to Mine Dogecoin, but CGMiner keeps saying "No devices connected"

I use CGWatcher over CGminer I want to mine whatever I can with my 765m
Here is what I'm working with




this is where I was setting up from
http://doge.poolofpools.com/index.php?page=gettingstarted

Any help?


----------



## hellr4isEr

hey guys any idea why a riser would work in 1 pc but not the other?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Very much agree, currently running single 7970. I plan to mine myself the funds for another 7970 and possibly a 3rd if they're still around to buy by the time I've earned that much. I need a dedicated mining rig now though, running the 7970 from my main rig and it's so sad having to stop mining to game


I know, I barely game now D: I can't get another AMD card without wanting to mine on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I changed my "queue" to 0 for a bit, got no blocks for 4 hours... changed it back to "3" (since I have 3 290s) and reset - found 1 block in 10secs, and another 3 mins later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400K EAC now, I wonder how far I can make it. I just hope the exchange rate goes past 0.1cents/eac whenever an exchange starts to accept it.


Looks like the queue setting makes a bigger difference in solo mining, or is it just for people with several graphics cards?

Earthcoin's network rate looks a lot more reasonable at 672 Mh/s. Would it be a decent guess to say someone with 1/1000th of that hash rate would find their own block every thousand blocks on average, on the same difficulty?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I know, I barely game now D: I can't get another AMD card without wanting to mine on it.
> 
> Earthcoin's network rate looks a lot more reasonable at 672 Mh/s. Would it be a decent guess to say someone with 1/1000th of that hash rate would find their own block every thousand blocks on average, on the same difficulty?


Over an infinite period of time, yes. But if your hashrate is too low compared to the network you won't find a block in any reasonable timeframe solo - think of gpu mining BTC. Worthless, right?

I have 2.6MH/s and have been getting blocks every 1.5-2 hours (ish, after 14 hours I have 8 blocks) so you might get them, say every 6-8 hours. Of course, with difficulty fluctuating and no guarantee of even 1 block in 6 hours (you can work out the probabilities) you'd have to decide, I personally would pool mine with 672kH/s, which would also let you take advantage of the starting 5x and 3x bonus blocks.

Edit: not sure if that was the queue setting or just me being unluckly for a few hours (I did find a share at 350K difficulty, not as high as required though). That said, all my configs are going to have queue set to the number of graphics cards now.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Multipool is showing WDC worth 0.000629 BTC which is what keeps pushing me to switch from DOGE...


Okay, I set up on the d2 Worldcoin pool (wdc.d2.cc) and busy mining away.

It says no payout until 40 confirms, and my CUDAMiner at last look say: accepted: 15/15 (100%) 65.98 khash/s (yay!!!)

So once it hits 40/40, coins actually hit my account?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Okay, I set up on the d2 Worldcoin pool (wdc.d2.cc) and busy mining away.
> 
> It says no payout until 40 confirms, and my CUDAMiner at last look say: accepted: 15/15 (100%) 65.98 khash/s (yay!!!)
> 
> So once it hits 40/40, coins actually hit my account?


no, that means that 40 other miners have to confirm your transaction in the block chain before you get paid. you get pay every time you hit your auto pay threshold. i usually set my threshold as low as possible or 1 coin so that i always have my coin in wallet instead of the pool site.


----------



## Playapplepie

What is the deal with EarthCoins?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What is the deal with EarthCoins?


Things seem to be going more smoothly according to the people in their announcement topic. Block estimates and difficulty have moved to reasonable levels, wallet syncs really fast, and they have a giveaway thread with their pre-mined coins.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Things seem to be going more smoothly according to the people in their announcement topic. Block estimates and difficulty have moved to reasonable levels, wallet syncs really fast, and they have a giveaway thread with their pre-mined coins.


Cool! Any other perks to mining EAC? What do they sell for?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Cool! Any other perks to mining EAC? What do they sell for?


right now they sell for nothing...they are worthless, but its only been a day. best to dig early while diff is low'ish and block rewards havent split yet. and there is a launch bonus atm. x5 day 1, x3 day 2, and x2 day 3 block rewards.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> right now they sell for nothing...they are worthless, but its only been a day. best to dig early while diff is low'ish and block rewards havent split yet. and there is a launch bonus atm. x5 day 1, x3 day 2, and x2 day 3 block rewards.


So pretty much mine them and hold onto them?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So pretty much mine them and hold onto them?


yep, and wait for there value to increase once they hit the exchange, but that is the risk that is taken mining early coins. they could flop and be worthless. but if theyre worthless already, theres only one way they can to right? lol


----------



## jagz

Doge difficulty is up and down, still pretty good for mining IMO. I'm eyeing Worldcoin and Nextcoin, as well as continuing Megacoin. Decisions Decisions. Too bad the 7990 I paid for on the 6th isn't here yet... and from a neighboring state to boot...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Doge difficulty is up and down, still pretty good for mining IMO. I'm eyeing Worldcoin and Nextcoin, as well as continuing Megacoin. Decisions Decisions. Too bad the 7990 I paid for on the 6th isn't here yet... and from a neighboring state to boot...


Wow. That's quite the coincidence. I sold a 7990 on the 6th. Can't be the same one though, as mine went to texas and should have been delivered a while ago.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I bit the mining bullet. Bought a 6950 unlocked to 6970 off of OCN Marketplace. Switching from Team Green for mining glory.


----------



## InsideJob

This LKY coin randomly spikes on multipool up past DOGE even but only for a short period. What's the deal with that?


----------



## thebufenator

Anybody have a better WDC pool than multipool?


----------



## meckert15834

All my important stuff just came in! Minus my ax1200 cables (I have some) bought used and they didn't send Amy molex.

But I have a question.

I have 2 powered risers and 2 non powerd.

Can I run the powered without power till Tuesday or should I just run 2 cards till then?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> This LKY coin randomly spikes on multipool up past DOGE even but only for a short period. What's the deal with that?


Luckycoin has some kind of "lottery" bonus I think, so I wonder if it's taking that into account?


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> yep, and wait for there value to increase once they hit the exchange, but that is the risk that is taken mining early coins. they could flop and be worthless. but if theyre worthless already, theres only one way they can to right? lol


Is there a way to know when a coin will open on an exchange?


----------



## Faint

So, what pool (if you are using one) are you mining earthcoin with? I thought that was pretty much toast last night.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -i 1 -o  stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352 -u dealio.doge
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -i 1 -o  stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3342 -u dealio.wdc


Thanks for posting your files you are using. It jumped my hash up by about 60 kh/s


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> So, what pool (if you are using one) are you mining earthcoin with? I thought that was pretty much toast last night.


I looked up SpeedMiners. I doing pretty good I believe. Check me out, I am on the pool leaderboard. Granted there are only about 20 miners in total.


----------



## dealio

i have 3 miners going at the same time, doge wdc and earthcoin. i realized you can pause cudaminer with the pause/break key. easy way to manually start/stop mining each pool individually without having to terminate. resuming is done by pressing the enter key. this is much faster than relaunching cudaminer via batch file, it doesnt need to auto-tune again for one.. im sure there are smarter ways but this works well.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I looked up SpeedMiners. I doing pretty good I believe. Check me out, I am on the pool leaderboard. Granted there are only about 20 miners in total.


Thanks, I'm on their too.


----------



## AlDyer

What coin should I mine now, as I am moving away from Litecoin (at least for now)? Worldcoin perhaps?


----------



## dealio

such desktop, very moon, much going


----------



## Namwons

i have one question for all the experienced miners. why are we still using CGWatcher, GUIminer, as a front end ui instead of the Wallet itself? why havent these devs thought of this easy step. the "miner" that comes with the wallet is garbage. whats the deal? or are all these pool owners just getting rich off taxes...and then they want you to donate on top of that


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i have one question for all the experienced miners. why are we still using CGWatcher, GUIminer, as a front end ui instead of the Wallet itself? why havent these devs thought of this easy step. the "miner" that comes with the wallet is garbage. whats the deal? or are all these pool owners just getting rich off taxes...and then they want you to donate on top of that


Um... point is you can keep your wallet on a separate system to your miners. And we get a choice of miners, and what about cudaminer?


----------



## Kenerd

Argh one of my acrylic runs from going non CSQ to CSQ 7950/7970 is leaking. While making a crazy bend It must have been to thin and couldn't withstand the week of 24 hour mining. 45min drive to micro center. Gonna grab some 45 and 90 degree fittings. I really wish I could have used the trislot csq bridge I bought


----------



## ccRicers

If I need to use a PCIe x16 card in a x1 slot, I need the powered riser, right? No sense risking power overload using a non-powered riser.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Um... point is you can keep your wallet on a separate system to your miners. And we get a choice of miners, and what about cudaminer?


well i understand the need to have miners away from your wallet, but it goes both ways, i would like a wallet miner that actually works, and yeah, of course cudaminer, and cpuminer and cgminer and all them, what ever your choice. and i have learned to solo mine already and write the .bats correctly to run.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> well i understand the need to have miners away from your wallet, but it goes both ways, i would like a wallet miner that actually works, and yeah, of course cudaminer, and cpuminer and cgminer and all them, what ever your choice. and i have learned to solo mine already and write the .bats correctly to run.


I reckon that's encouraging bad practice, and as you said solo mining and making .bats is really easy and only needs to be learned once. Anyone incapable of doing that really shouldn't be mining IMO, but that's just my opinion.

Also, no dev in their right mind wants to deal with people asking about what settings to use, and drowning out any important issues that may come up.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I reckon that's encouraging bad practice, and as you said solo mining and making .bats is really easy and only needs to be learned once. Anyone incapable of doing that really shouldn't be mining IMO, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Also, no dev in their right mind wants to deal with people asking about what settings to use, and drowning out any important issues that may come up.


hmm...i would have thought it would have been the other way around. as a dev of a coin, wouldnt you want as many people on your coin as possible, and having a working wallet miner will making it super easy for t he "99%" to adopt your coin. who ever is thinking about making the "OCN" coin, if you put this simple step in your wallet, i bet you will be a rich mofo. the more solo miners the better imo as it spreads the currency far and wide. take a look at EARTHcoin atm. EARTH.Vircurpool (there site even say "WE ARE THE 1% LOL) owns +85% of the hash rate. thats not good. the owner of the pool? he owns 2% of the market just from taxes...on top of donations...see where this is getting at? oh yeah, and the "premines" lol


----------



## AlDyer

Currently mining some DOGE, do you think btc-e will start accepting DOGE? I would never have thought that I'd start mining DGC, lol


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> hmm...i would have thought it would have been the other way around. as a dev of a coin, wouldnt you want as many people on your coin as possible, and having a working wallet miner will making it super easy for t he "99%" to adopt your coin. who ever is thinking about making the "OCN" coin, if you put this simple step in your wallet, i bet you will be a rich mofo. the more solo miners the better imo as it spreads the currency far and wide. take a look at EARTHcoin atm. EARTH.Vircurpool owns +85% of the hash rate. thats not good.


I'm not sure about that. Last time I checked their reported hashrate was higher than their own reported network hashrate (impossible) and I saw a fair few people complaining of very low payouts.

I don't think a 1-click setup would work, and people won't solo-mine unless they have a decent proportion of the total hashrate. I've been solo-mining EAC, and if I have less than 0.2% of the total hashrate on a 30-second block time it just isn't worth it. It's nice if possible, but you really have to hope the law of large numbers works - and most solo-miners wouldn't (rightly, there are bills to be paid) have the patience for that.

Edit: just to clarify, while it's not a bad idea, in practical terms I don't think the benefits are enough to warranty the :effort: - there are better things a dev could do with their time.


----------



## Slightly skewed

coming up on 12 hours of mining at Vircurpool at 500 khash's with a result of ~12000 eac. I'm pretty sure first day mining is supposed to be a whole lot more profitable than this. I was hoping to walk away with at least 100K in the first 24 hours. Diff is now sitting at 8.3. I'm not seeing any other pools bragging about better payouts.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> If I need to use a PCIe x16 card in a x1 slot, I need the powered riser, right? No sense risking power overload using a non-powered riser.


Yes.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Currently mining some DOGE, do you think btc-e will start accepting DOGE? I would never have thought that I'd start mining DGC, lol


I highly doubt btc-e will add doge anytime soon. BTW the acronym DGC stands for digitalcoin. Doge is DOG I believe.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> coming up on 12 hours of mining at Vircurpool at 500 khash's with a result of ~12000 eac. I'm pretty sure first day mining is supposed to be a whole lot more profitable than this. I was hoping to walk away with at least 100K in the first 24 hours. Diff is now sitting at 8.3. I'm not seeing any other pools bragging about better payouts.


i have about 5K with 180kh/s. ill put in the full 24hrs and see what i get. hope these are worth something. never know but i think the market is saturated with coins atm. the global market cap has been steady at best.


----------



## Moragg

I saw a pool with 52MH/s that had mined 8 blocks... at the same time lil ol' me with 2.5MH/s had mined 8 blocks. Not sure what was going on with that tbh.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I highly doubt btc-e will add doge anytime soon. BTW the acronym DGC stands for digitalcoin. Doge is DOG I believe.


It's DOGE, not DOG


----------



## callman77

Hi.....first time poster here but I've been following for about two days now.

I'm having trouble getting solo mining to work. I've never solo mined before. I'm using this as my earthcoin.config

listen=1
daemon=1
server=1
rpcuser=11111
rpcpassword=22222
rpcport=15678
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

I opened earthcoin-qt.exe let it sync. Closed it. Added the earthcoin.config file. Reopened earthcoin-qt.exe.

This is my scrypt for cgminer...........

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o localhost:15678 -u 11111 -p 22222 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --worksize 256 -I 13 --gpu-engine=1100 --gpu-memclock=1500

I get this





Is this working? I guess I'm expecting to see something like when you're group mining like pic below......



any help or pointers would be appreciated..........thanks


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *callman77*
> 
> Hi.....first time poster here but I've been following for about two days now.
> 
> any help or pointers would be appreciated..........thanks


Rename your config to earthcoin.conf

Try it as http://localhost:15687 or http://127.0.0.1


----------



## callman77

omg.......i can't even believe i did that..........hahaha. Works now!

THANKS


----------



## MotO

What's everybody's thoughts on the BTC downhill trend?


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *callman77*
> 
> omg.......i can't even believe i did that..........hahaha. Works now!
> 
> THANKS


Glad you got it working. I spent 30 minutes early this morning half asleep before I realized I misspelled earthcoin.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> What's everybody's thoughts on the BTC downhill trend?


I think we will see it rise up again.. It had to die down after this insane public interest


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> What's everybody's thoughts on the BTC downhill trend?


Well MotO, my assessment of the situation is this:

The general decline over the past couple of days is a prime indicator that the majority of the skyrocketing value of cryptocurrencies were caused by nothing more than a bunch of news stories that made a significant portion of the worlds population see nothing but Dollar/Yen/Ruble/Krugerrand/Peso/ect. signs. They jumped on the bandwagon expecting an easy get rich quick scheme, and after the initial market drop, their hopes & fleeting dreams are crushed, and they're bailing en masse.

It's no surprise that of those, as soon as market value went back up a little, those who jumped to late with the crash a few days before, are now cashing out. They all expected to be rich by now... And they, for the most part, aren't. For those who believe in the principals that brought cryptocurrency into existence in the first place, it's just a smallish roadbump in something that's been a long time coming.

The truth is, this is a good thing for the entire market, the general public knowledge concerning the existence of alt. currencies, I mean. If by asking that, you're asking if the entire idea is going to hell in a hand basket... No, it's just a minor hiccup in the entire process of becoming known & widely accepted.

Just sit back, chill and wait for the next peak is what the smart players will be doing.


----------



## Namwons

i have a few non tech friends who even heard of bitcoin or crypto. thats saying alot. im trying to convince them to invest with me for 1year. i would build the rig and maintain the wallets for a year. it would be even split on earnings -ROI. some might bite.


----------



## ccRicers

Bad news hits the crypto market more suddenly than the good news. Thing with Bitcoin and other crypto currencies is, it's not very easy for first time adopters to quickly get in to trading or buying, especially in non-US markets like China. Good news brings new Bitcoin users but there is a lag of a few days before it the market feels it. Bad news, however, doesn't affect people that are not Bitcoin owners, but it immediately affects those that own them.

It will just need to get easier to buy and more accessible for people to participate and its prices will become more stable. Bitcoin will be the "big one" for a while, but once you're in, it's easier to go deeper into the rabbit hole of crypto trading and mining with other coins.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

So I have about 10k EarthCoin after a couple hours of mining. Thinking about going back to doge or possibly starting Worldcoin, any recommendations for a coin or a pool for WC?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> So I have about 10k EarthCoin after a couple hours of mining. Thinking about going back to doge or possibly starting Worldcoin, any recommendations for a coin or a pool for WC?


I am using multipool for my WDC it seem good.


----------



## legoman786

Can somebody help me set up a failover?

I added the --failover-only flag, only for cgminer to not start again.


----------



## Deadboy90

So whats going on with LAWNNOOB's coin? I dont want to miss it! Hopefully it will pan out better than earthcoin...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Can somebody help me set up a failover?
> 
> I added the --failover-only flag, only for cgminer to not start again.


No need for flags, just add a set of -o -u -p tags and pool/worker/pw data after your first one in the batch file.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No need for flags, just add a set of -o -u -p tags and pool/worker/pw data after your first one in the batch file.


So...

Code:



Code:


cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888 -u afr33sl4ve.1 -p x -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u REDACTED BTC ADDRESS -p x -I 15 -s 1 -E 1 -Q 0

Like that?

EDIT: It works!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It's DOGE, not DOG


It should be DOG though really.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So whats going on with LAWNNOOB's coin? I dont want to miss it! Hopefully it will pan out better than earthcoin...


i have some ideas for a successful launch, and we all know launch day is the very important.
transparency is key. let everyone know the exact schedule of launch.
*ETA 3hrs:* Announce launch of coin here to our members
*ETA 2hrs:* Announce launch of coin on other forums
*ETA 1hrs:* Announce Dev made and maintained pool. 1%+donations. with no premine, this should be their cut of the project which is fair imo, and they get to have the first pool open for signing up first, which is huge. if the Dev pool gets +95% hash power all the better for the devs imo. also have working wallet miners pointing to which ever preferred miner program for anyone wanting to solo mine (at variable diff to the network?)
*ETA:30min:* Release source to Github
*ETA:00sec:* Release the kraken
maybe even have a count down timer doing till launch, with coin ready to launch bug free, dev pool ready to go, and timer ready to launch? something like that maybe? gotta build up the hype train before it leaves the station...know what i mean.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Sigh, these new coins seem to poping up a little too often. I mean, if wasting your time collecting these things is a hobby, then be all means.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Well, crap. I was mining Earthcoin when it came out at earth.scryptmining.com. When I woke up the server was in "maintenance mode" and my miner was trying to ping it and failing. So I put a request for manual payout of the ~300 EAC I had mined, switched pools, and went to work. Came home, no coins from that pool in my wallet. Can't log into pool to verify balance because it is in maintenance mode.

Seems like whoever ran that one shut it down into "maintenance mode" so they could keep all the coins people had mined.









scryptmining.com runs other pools, I would recommend not using them at this time.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Well MotO, my assessment of the situation is this:
> 
> The general decline over the past couple of days is a prime indicator that the majority of the skyrocketing value of cryptocurrencies were caused by nothing more than a bunch of news stories that made a significant portion of the worlds population see nothing but Dollar/Yen/Ruble/Krugerrand/Peso/ect. signs. They jumped on the bandwagon expecting an easy get rich quick scheme, and after the initial market drop, their hopes & fleeting dreams are crushed, and they're bailing en masse.
> 
> It's no surprise that of those, as soon as market value went back up a little, those who jumped to late with the crash a few days before, are now cashing out. They all expected to be rich by now... And they, for the most part, aren't. For those who believe in the principals that brought cryptocurrency into existence in the first place, it's just a smallish roadbump in something that's been a long time coming.
> 
> The truth is, this is a good thing for the entire market, the general public knowledge concerning the existence of alt. currencies, I mean. If by asking that, you're asking if the entire idea is going to hell in a hand basket... No, it's just a minor hiccup in the entire process of becoming known & widely accepted.
> 
> Just sit back, chill and wait for the next peak is what the smart players will be doing.










No doom and gloom here. I was just wondering what people's predictions are. IMO it'll go back up eventually since bank of america audited it at $1300 per coin and Harvard business people like the Winklevoss twins wouldn't invest millions in something that was doomed to fail.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> It should be DOG though really.


If it were DOG no way they would have got as popular without the full meme. People mined these just for a laugh.... giving them away. Until they started making real coin.


----------



## RAFFY

I finally put together my new 4930k set up but keep getting the -61 error when trying to run CGminer through CGwatcher using the configs that works on my other computers. This one has dual 290x's right now as well. Can someone help me out real quick please. Also where is the info on -61, I've seen it a million times but cant find it on the bitcoin forum.

Edit: Found the post I needed, just had to run the setx command.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I highly doubt btc-e will add doge anytime soon. BTW the acronym DGC stands for digitalcoin. Doge is DOG I believe.


I doubt it too lol. These acronyms are killing me, but thanks for the correction


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I doubt it too lol. These acronyms are killing me, but thanks for the correction


No, Dogecoin is DOGE, not DOG. It's the first currency that isn't simplified to three letters.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> If it were DOG no way they would have got as popular without the full meme. People mined these just for a laugh.... giving them away. Until they started making real coin.


But when I go down a list of 3-lettered currencies this one sticks out in an awkward manner, and spoils the harmony and sense of order.

What next ? Five letters, six, ten - where does this end ? It could get out of control. It's dangerous.


----------



## kennah

You're right, it's a slippery slope.


----------



## Namwons

well i guess it had to happen...Kitty Coin

prediction...flop. we are all tired of the DOGE already imo. just let it die...it was so 2013.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> well i guess it had to happen...Kitty Coin
> 
> prediction...flop. we are all tired of the DOGE already imo. just let it die...it was so 2013.


Did Satoshi Nakamoto envisage this ?


----------



## InsideJob

I randomly obtained 1.27 LKY on multipool....
What do I do with this? lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> well i guess it had to happen...Kitty Coin
> 
> prediction...flop. we are all tired of the DOGE already imo. just let it die...it was so 2013.


I guess that means you've sold off your doge? I'm seeing 60 coins on the exchange now, and it seems like theres a few released every week, or we are headed in that direction. Completely flooded.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I guess that means you've sold off your doge? I'm seeing 60 coins on the exchange now, and it seems like theres a few released every week, or we are headed in that direction. Completely flooded.


Been pumped, been dumped, now it's doggy dump.


----------



## Moragg

Ugh, how DOGE has fallen. My 30K is looking pretty worthless, will have to hold it and hope it recovers at least a bit. I'm all ready to dump my EAC whenever (if) that ever makes it to an exchange.


----------



## AlDyer

Is DOGE going down now? I can't keep up lol. What do you suggest to mine then, almighty gurus?


----------



## antonio8

Is there a way to keep the wallets off of C:Appdata folder? I have a 83G ssd drive that is full now, well says I have 54.4MB free, yikes.

I also have my F drive,wich is 1 TB, that I set up to install programs on. When I installed wallets,I directed it towards the F drive but the C drive had the wallets in the appdata.

The Bitcoin wallet is about 12 gigs and still syncing but I believe it stopped because the C drive is full.


----------



## selk22

I am either mining WDC or SXC personally.. the WDC is my future investment because they plan to open at WDC to USD exchange I hear in feb.. The SXC for me is just more profitable than LTC which is what I trade it for. It does seem to have dropped some recently though but still better than LTC


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I think its funny how quickly people dump DogeCoin when it is still the most profitable coin out there... Crypto is doomed to fail with this attitude.


----------



## AlDyer

Interesting. DOGE seems still alive and well to me according to Coinwarz. I'll keep mining it for a while, as I just started anyway


----------



## RAFFY

What other coin should I mine while I'm gone for the next 5 days? I currently have both my rigs mining DOGE on Multipool. I'm thinking I could point them towards Think I should point one towards SXC, WDC or EAC (I think this is earth coins abbreviation). By they way for anybody looking to remotely access their computer I would highly recommend LogMeIn Pro (free version) with LogMeIn Ignition (Mobile plateform $29.99) or You can download LogMeIn pro on another PC for free and access it that way too.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What other coin should I mine while I'm gone for the next 5 days? I currently have both my rigs mining DOGE on Multipool. I'm thinking I could point them towards Think I should point one towards SXC, WDC or EAC (I think this is earth coins abbreviation). By they way for anybody looking to remotely access their computer I would highly recommend LogMeIn Pro (free version) with LogMeIn Ignition (Mobile plateform $29.99) or You can download LogMeIn pro on another PC for free and access it that way too.


I suggest you to stick with dogecoins


----------



## Playapplepie

What is a good pool for Doge?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What is a good pool for Doge?


www.dogepool.net

http://fast-pool.com/

choose any of those


----------



## ivers

EAC doesnt to be worth alot.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> EAC doesnt to be worth alot.


It's not on any exchanges yet. With the amount that was premined I'm expecting a dump if it ever does hit - I certainly will be cashing out everything I have to BTC after the initial pump.

On another note, swapped to middlecoin for their very useful auto-trade to btc. I tried Hashcows, but for some reason I kept disconnecting, and the difference in fees isn't much.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I guess that means you've sold off your doge? I'm seeing 60 coins on the exchange now, and it seems like theres a few released every week, or we are headed in that direction. Completely flooded.


most yes, but i never sell off all what i mine, just in case. better to have a few coins of each sitting in the wallet.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I am either mining WDC or SXC personally.. the WDC is my future investment because they plan to open at WDC to USD exchange I hear in feb.. The SXC for me is just more profitable than LTC which is what I trade it for. It does seem to have dropped some recently though but still better than LTC


What pool do u use to mine SXC?


----------



## deathlikeeric

What wdc pool do u guys use? Im on multipool but block finding are low ever since dogecoin got on there


----------



## InsideJob

I'm using http://worldcoin.no-ip.biz/index.php


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I'm using http://worldcoin.no-ip.biz/index.php


currently that pool is running at 3Mh/s while multipool is at 300Mh/s

any other faster pools?


----------



## Playapplepie

I say we start an OCNCoin.


----------



## InsideJob

Switched over to multipool for now


----------



## antonio8

Sorry to repeat this but can anyone tell me if there is a way to get the Coin Wallets into my F drive appdata instead of my C drive appdata?

I installed the wallets on my F drive during installation but the wallets wound up on my C drive.

I have no room left on my C drive ( it is a small SSD Dirve that I used just for windows).

Thanks.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doom and gloom here. I was just wondering what people's predictions are. IMO it'll go back up eventually since bank of america audited it at $1300 per coin and Harvard business people like the Winklevoss twins wouldn't invest millions in something that was doomed to fail.


Exactly, although I wouldn't put much faith in BoA's opinions myself (and I happen to know one of the major shareholder/board members personally, he's about as trustworthy as the bank itself).

It will come back around, hopefully slow & steady this time, instead of a rocket like rise, followed by meteoric fall. Even still, the post "crash" fall still carries a valuation far in excess of the preceding years average value. That in & of itself, says much.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Sorry to repeat this but can anyone tell me if there is a way to get the Coin Wallets into my F drive appdata instead of my C drive appdata?
> 
> I installed the wallets on my F drive during installation but the wallets wound up on my C drive.
> 
> I have no room left on my C drive ( it is a small SSD Dirve that I used just for windows).
> 
> Thanks.


You'll need to create symbolic links pointing to the appdata files you have on your F: drive. Here's a quick tutorial on how to do exactly that.









http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16226/complete-guide-to-symbolic-links-symlinks-on-windows-or-linux/


----------



## ivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> It's not on any exchanges yet. With the amount that was premined I'm expecting a dump if it ever does hit - I certainly will be cashing out everything I have to BTC after the initial pump.
> 
> On another note, swapped to middlecoin for their very useful auto-trade to btc. I tried Hashcows, but for some reason I kept disconnecting, and the difference in fees isn't much.


since EAC is not on any exchange yet, you trade it on the bitcoin forums?

an other question; i seem to have around 3.50% invalid, is it normal, is there a way to fix it?

thank you


----------



## Namwons

could we get a Mod to add a Coin-Coin trading subforum? i would love to do some trading of coins (NOT FOR USD OR MONETARY CURRENCY), but i dont feel i trust trading on any other sites. i have been on OCN a long time so i know what to expect from trading/selling here better. or would this not be allowed under ToS?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> currently that pool is running at 3Mh/s while multipool is at 300Mh/s
> 
> any other faster pools?


Coinedup is running at 128mh/s and hasn't found a block in more than 24 hours. /sigh

Round Shares
Est. Shares 689529 (done: 1140.11%)
Pool Valid 7861368
Your Valid 58857
Pool Invalid 246045 (3.03%)
Your Invalid 1303 (0.02%)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Sorry to repeat this but can anyone tell me if there is a way to get the Coin Wallets into my F drive appdata instead of my C drive appdata?
> 
> I installed the wallets on my F drive during installation but the wallets wound up on my C drive.
> 
> I have no room left on my C drive ( it is a small SSD Dirve that I used just for windows).
> 
> Thanks.


Create a shortcut to the qt.exe file, then right click on it, properties.
Go the shortcut target field, add a space after the .exe and type: -datadir=*insert alternate path*


----------



## jagz

Switched over to WDC. WDC and MEC are the 2 I think I'm safest with. I'm interested in LKY as well.

- Actually, back to MEC. I think WDC may be good in future but wow has the difficulty shot up. MEC's a very solid coin.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> could we get a Mod to add a Coin-Coin trading subforum? i would love to do some trading of coins (NOT FOR USD OR MONETARY CURRENCY), but i dont feel i trust trading on any other sites. i have been on OCN a long time so i know what to expect from trading/selling here better. or would this not be allowed under ToS?


There's no way they would do this. The regular marketplace already has tons of rules, even if you post in this thread "buying x coin" mods will delete it and possibly warn you. All buy/sell/trade goes through OCN marketplace, and one of the most basic rules they have is that you can only sell physical things, so this would not fit under TOS.

It's too bad, but we can't rely on OCN for all our forum needs







I really wish they wouldh have allowed BTC discussion back when it was early, I probably would have hopped on that train a long time ago, could have had some serious money around this time. Oh well, I suppose that's why you shouldn't get all your info from one source.


----------



## meckert15834

i need some help here! downloaded the dogecoin wallet and everytime i try to install it i get this


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> i need some help here! downloaded the dogecoin wallet and everytime i try to install it i get this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> i need some help here! downloaded the dogecoin wallet and everytime i try to install it i get this


Where did you download it? Mine didn't even come as an installer, it was just the .exe and files in a .zip file. Not sure about the error though.


----------



## meckert15834

from their site. it came as a zip which i then unzipped and when i click the dogecoin-qt thats what i get

happens with WDC also


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Create a shortcut to the qt.exe file, then right click on it, properties.
> Go the shortcut target field, add a space after the .exe and type: -datadir=*insert alternate path*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Exactly, although I wouldn't put much faith in BoA's opinions myself (and I happen to know one of the major shareholder/board members personally, he's about as trustworthy as the bank itself).
> 
> It will come back around, hopefully slow & steady this time, instead of a rocket like rise, followed by meteoric fall. Even still, the post "crash" fall still carries a valuation far in excess of the preceding years average value. That in & of itself, says much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need to create symbolic links pointing to the appdata files you have on your F: drive. Here's a quick tutorial on how to do exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16226/complete-guide-to-symbolic-links-symlinks-on-windows-or-linux/


Thanks for the help.

Just got back home and will try


----------



## meckert15834

figured it out!

my computer kept changing the date to 2073 when i would restart it .


----------



## racer86

Does anyone have an thoughts on the profitability of mining or purchasing hardware to mine, with USD through the 2014 year?

Obviously ASIC devices for BTC are worthless based on difficulty's projected increases unless they are off but what about investing in alt coins? Will we continue to see the steady stream of coins come in to be mined / dumped or will we level out with a few standard alt coins that continue to have a large increase in difficulty as they level out as main coins.

Will purchasing large mining farms or spending say $3500 on a good mining rig still remain profitable or will they begin to taper off like mining bitcoins. Current ROI for hardware for mining alt coins seems to be between 30 an 90 days depending on what you mine.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Does anyone have an thoughts on the profitability of mining or purchasing hardware to mine, with USD through the 2014 year?
> 
> Obviously ASIC devices for BTC are worthless based on difficulty's projected increases unless they are off but what about investing in alt coins? Will we continue to see the steady stream of coins come in to be mined / dumped or will we level out with a few standard alt coins that continue to have a large increase in difficulty as they level out as main coins.
> 
> Will purchasing large mining farms or spending say $3500 on a good mining rig still remain profitable or will they begin to taper off like mining bitcoins. Current ROI for hardware for mining alt coins seems to be between 30 an 90 days depending on what you mine.


In my opinion it is not as easy as everyone is making it out to be for becoming profitable. The 30-90 day hardware payoff usually assumes a static difficulty which can be achieved, you just have to take your chances mining new coins all of the time. It is a pretty big risk if you are thinking about spending 3-4k on equipment, and I would expect it to take much longer then 90 days to pay off.

Also there are rumors of ASICS for script coming out Feb 2014, that will be a game changer. How it will change it? I don't know, it could rise the prices and make everyone loads of profit who have coins stored, it could also make script coins worthless because some of peoples perceived value comes form the fact that script is not currently being mined with ASICS.

Edit: Also I think a lot of the profitability will come down to policy in the US and Overseas. There was word that the IRS is threatening companies who are accepting crypto that they are violating some laws, it seems pretty unclear if they are or not, but some companies have stopped taking crypto until it gets sorted out. I think it can take a huge swing in either direction if the US decides they want to embrace it, or policy could force it down the drain.


----------



## AlDyer

I'm interested in peoples opinions on this too







let's hope for a good year


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Does anyone have an thoughts on the profitability of mining or purchasing hardware to mine, with USD through the 2014 year?
> 
> Obviously ASIC devices for BTC are worthless based on difficulty's projected increases unless they are off but what about investing in alt coins? Will we continue to see the steady stream of coins come in to be mined / dumped or will we level out with a few standard alt coins that continue to have a large increase in difficulty as they level out as main coins.
> 
> Will purchasing large mining farms or spending say $3500 on a good mining rig still remain profitable or will they begin to taper off like mining bitcoins. Current ROI for hardware for mining alt coins seems to be between 30 an 90 days depending on what you mine.


Lets hope...


----------



## AlDyer

Damn... You seem to have 2 extra boxes there, so mind giving me one?


----------



## meckert15834

me again!

having some issues getting cgminer setup.

this is what im trying right now. trying to pool mine at dogepool.net

./cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.dogepool.net:4444 -u Weblogin.Worker -p Worker password -I 15 -g 2 -w 256 --shaders 1564


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> In my opinion it is not as easy as everyone is making it out to be for becoming profitable. The 30-90 day hardware payoff usually assumes a static difficulty which can be achieved, you just have to take your chances mining new coins all of the time. It is a pretty big risk if you are thinking about spending 3-4k on equipment, and I would expect it to take much longer then 90 days to pay off.
> 
> Also there are rumors of ASICS for script coming out Feb 2014, that will be a game changer. How it will change it? I don't know, it could rise the prices and make everyone loads of profit who have coins stored, it could also make script coins worthless because some of peoples perceived value comes form the fact that script is not currently being mined with ASICS.
> 
> Edit: Also I think a lot of the profitability will come down to policy in the US and Overseas. There was word that the IRS is threatening companies who are accepting crypto that they are violating some laws, it seems pretty unclear if they are or not, but some companies have stopped taking crypto until it gets sorted out. I think it can take a huge swing in either direction if the US decides they want to embrace it, or policy could force it down the drain.


Ya I can see how it is up in the air. I havent heard about ASIC miners for Scrypt do you have any sources on that so i can read up on it? Also I know a few projections have btc increasing in exposure through 2014 and from what ive heard Overstock.com has plans to accept BTC payments mid 2014 which would help things out alot I think in terms of legitimizing the market.

I ask because not only because im interested but im also looking at one or two rigs with 6 R9 290s for mining that should push out a hair under 5000 hash rate each for around $3300 a pop


----------



## ccRicers

I am hoping that the ROI for my upcoming rigs is about 30 days. If you pick your coins right, regardless of your hash rate, your break-even point should be 30 days or somewhat less. It's only that more hashrate power will net you bigger earning after the break-even point.

Also with new coins coming out almost every week or so, there are bound to be new winners and losers and more opportunities to mine large amounts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Edit: Also I think a lot of the profitability will come down to policy in the US and Overseas. There was word that the IRS is threatening companies who are accepting crypto that they are violating some laws, it seems pretty unclear if they are or not, but some companies have stopped taking crypto until it gets sorted out. I think it can take a huge swing in either direction if the US decides they want to embrace it, or policy could force it down the drain.


I've already read a story where the business owner of BuyAHash had its business account with a major bank closed down because he sold Bitcoin miners, and the bank deemed any business involving Bitcoin to be too high-risk for them to support.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Ya I can see how it is up in the air. I havent heard about ASIC miners for Scrypt do you have any sources on that so i can read up on it? Also I know a few projections have btc increasing in exposure through 2014 and from what ive heard Overstock.com has plans to accept BTC payments mid 2014 which would help things out alot I think in terms of legitimizing the market.
> 
> I ask because not only because im interested but im also looking at one or two rigs with 6 R9 290s for mining that should push out a hair under 5000 hash rate each for around $3300 a pop


I believe the company is Alpha Technologies that is claiming to have them for production early 2014. There is not a lot of information out there because until they ship and are tested people will be very skeptical about it. ASICs for script are much more complex and people thought it would take longer to figure them out, but they claim they are only a couple months away. You can read up on it here : https://alpha-t.net/

That would be very cool if more online shops started accepting crypto but I think it is unlikely. They are too volatile for major companies IMO. People who are pumping and dumping are really doing a disservice to the idea as a whole, they are getting somewhat wealthy off the idea, but for those who want crypto to succeed this is a major problem. If you were a business would you want to have to worry about your sale halving in value in a 12 hr period, probably not. The problem only worsens when you think about the value taken away from other currencies because people are trading up to 'legitimate' currencies such as litecoin and bitcoin by mining all of the coins that are worthless after they are dumped. This all sounds pretty doom and gloom, but I am still having fun mining. I would just do a WHOLE LOT of research before you invest that kind of money. I invested about $500 of money I was content with never getting back.

Edit: Also make sure you take some information with a grain of salt. No offense to anyone here, but the crypto mining community is full of people that just assume it is a get rich quick deal. These tend to be the people who are non stop complaining all over the internet about mining. Having a good understanding of how currency trading sites work, how and what new coins actually are, different types of payouts, and just an overall knowledge base will save you from being one of those complainers.


----------



## ccRicers

Bitcoin is in a catch-22 right now. It needs a higher adoption rate in order for its price to stabilize, but people are being discouraged from adopting it because its price is too unstable.

The problem will almost solve itself, because a merchant who accepts bitcoin right now will probably only see much less than 1% of its sales use the coin, so risk is already mitigated by the low adoption rate. By the time 20% of those store's purchases are paid in bitcoin, the currency would hopefully have stabilized a lot more so that the risk still remains low.

In the meantime you can support online shops like BitcoinStore who want to take the whole risk (they sell a lot of good PC parts too). It will help move the bitcoin economy.


----------



## note235

overstock presents an interesting situation

personally I would invest in some gpu mining

If I had sold my dogecoin when they were at 200 each I'd be feeling pretty great
but even with speculation you can make back a lot of the money in 1-2 weeks

remember cpumining


----------



## Slightly skewed

If asics hit scrypt it's all but done for us average users. The diff on everything they touch will skyrocket that includes new coins as well.

-Over the last 36 hours WDC diff has gone from ~30 to ~50

-EAC (Earthcoin) is still going through teething pains. Pool code fix is being distributed and implemented. Needs further testing though.

-DOGE differ has dropped from about 400 to 330.

Middlecoin looks interesting. I might try it out after I'm done with EAC. I wish more multipools did auto trading like that. Fees seem reasonable considering you have to pay fees to trade on exchanges anyways.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I believe the company is Alpha Technologies that is claiming to have them for production early 2014. There is not a lot of information out there because until they ship and are tested people will be very skeptical about it. ASICs for script are much more complex and people thought it would take longer to figure them out, but they claim they are only a couple months away. You can read up on it here : https://alpha-t.net/
> 
> That would be very cool if more online shops started accepting crypto but I think it is unlikely. They are too volatile for major companies IMO. People who are pumping and dumping are really doing a disservice to the idea as a whole, they are getting somewhat wealthy off the idea, but for those who want crypto to succeed this is a major problem. If you were a business would you want to have to worry about your sale halving in value in a 12 hr period, probably not. The problem only worsens when you think about the value taken away from other currencies because people are trading up to 'legitimate' currencies such as litecoin and bitcoin by mining all of the coins that are worthless after they are dumped. This all sounds pretty doom and gloom, but I am still having fun mining. I would just do a WHOLE LOT of research before you invest that kind of money. I invested about $500 of money I was content with never getting back.
> 
> Edit: Also make sure you take some information with a grain of salt. No offense to anyone here, but the crypto mining community is full of people that just assume it is a get rich quick deal. These tend to be the people who are non stop complaining all over the internet about mining. Having a good understanding of how currency trading sites work, how and what new coins actually are, different types of payouts, and just an overall knowledge base will save you from being one of those complainers.


ive bee doing ALOT of research. I mean based off previous trends it sounds like a sound investment but i wanted some opinions of people who have been at it for a while an know more than me. also wouldn't having a floating cost of btc using a basic algorithm to calculate how much BTC is equal to the price if the item based off of a main source like mtgox solve the large issue of losing money on btc for stores?

That ASIC for Scrypt is definitely interesting and needs more research looks like they estimate a tentative shipping date of April or May for the first units. Im curious of what the pricing willl be because I wont be anywhere near 25mh/s with over 6k invested so if they are even priced like butterfly labs units i may look into preordering.


----------



## ccRicers

Yeah, if ASICs for Scrypt come aboard I might have to invest in one, there are loads more Scrypt coins than SHA-256 coins so the options are greater for mining hopefuls.


----------



## note235

I'd cash in a lot of my scrypt coins and just buy one or two machines straight away


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

@Racer - yes companies could do some pretty basic things to get the price for the item right now. But if I want to sell you something that has a value of 1000USD and I allow you to buy it for 1.6 BTC (or w/e it is right now) and the price tanks or skyrockets within a couple hours of the sale then one of us is out quite a bit of money. When currency is so volatile it will leave someone feeling screwed on almost every deal. So why would a major company take on the risk of either getting screwed, or making the customer feel screwed. How would they deal with returns? You better believe I am going to want my 1.5 BTC back after the value of them skyrockets. There are just too many moving parts ATM and it would be a disaster if a major company tried to do it as the market is currently. Also what would a company really be gaining? The target demographic who has BTC right now is so tiny it is basically negligible, too much hassle for almost no reward (From the company perspective).... Once the market stabilizes, if it does, it would be very cool if crypto took off in the mainstream.


----------



## ivanlabrie

If someone ever develops a scrypt asic, first, he'll need a massive budget cause the memory bandwidth needed for that would make it really expensive to develop, and second would have to deal with hordes of angry gpu miners with torches and glocks.

I mean, come on, it would SUCK so bad! Mining feeds my 8 kids and pets! Don't take it away from me!!


----------



## racer86

^^ Ya I can definitely understand where someone would feel sore depending on the market and where stores would feel the need to protect themselves.

But back to my original question Is investing in hardware still worth the initial cost and will we continue to see the same trends in the alt-coin markets.

I mean a current 30 day ROI on hardware is tempting to anyone especially with sites like middlecoin that auto convert to BTC, and from what ive seen the last few months it seems to be about half of the par of 60 days ROI . However do we think this trend can contiune can the market stand up to a barrage of new coins being pumped for money and then left for dead or will we see people migrate over to more stable coins as time goes on exponentially increasing the difficulty of the coins thus reducing the ROI of hardware of any kind.

I am truly curious about this, from what ive seen the alt-coin market is the wild west where you can make a fortune or lose one in a matter of hours lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nothing new in that regard, there are always a host of alt coins coming and you can always mine them and then trade for btc or ltc with more attractive profitability figures, since last year. I say it'll stick around for a long while.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nothing new in that regard, there are always a host of alt coins coming and you can always mine them and then trade for btc or ltc with more attractive profitability figures, since last year. I say it'll stick around for a long while.


I would think people would catch on that they are buying a pumped coin and stop after a while

But assumng it stays the same then a large GPU mining rig is a solid investment


----------



## Moragg

Hmm... the ASICs look nice and all, but I can't see them having a decent ROI unless they are at least half the costs of the GPUs needed for similar hashrates. Even then that's a month by today's standards, and I doubt anyone will be able to tell the state of the scrypt mining in 4-5 months.

That said, it wouldn't surprise me if there were a successor to scrypt, that similarly uses PoW and is best on consumer GPUs. It wouldn't surprise me if it were being worked on right now, in anticipation of the ASICs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> I would think people would catch on that they are buying a pumped coin and stop after a while
> 
> But *assumng* it stays the same then a large GPU mining rig is a solid investment


Big assumption. I'm hoping to get a decent amount from the EAC I mined, hopefully enough to cover the potential losses (from depreciation) of a big mining operation (like, 12 GPUs).

How long does it usually take for a new coin to make it to an exchange? Nothing viral like doge, just the smaller coins.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> overstock presents an interesting situation
> 
> personally I would invest in some gpu mining
> 
> If I had sold my dogecoin when they were at 200 each I'd be feeling pretty great
> but even with speculation you can make back a lot of the money in 1-2 weeks
> 
> remember cpumining


all i hear from the CPU mining crowd is rent cloud power too ruin your miners lol


----------



## MotO

Hmm now the fun begins again. Note GPU 2. Any ideas? All GPU's are showing as 99% used, too. Google isn't turning up much.



Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
"C:\Program Files\cgminer-3.1.0-windows\cgminer.exe" -d 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://eu.middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1CKcUgePLVt2h8EuZG6ChgbrpLqkwvqqvn -p x -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1CKcUgePLVt2h8EuZG6ChgbrpLqkwvqqvn -p x -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888 -u {snip} -p {snip} -d0 -d1 -d2 -I 13,13,13 -w 256,256,256 -g 2 --shaders 2048,2048,2048 --thread-concurrency 8192,8192,8192 --gpu-engine 1070,1070,1070 --gpu-memclock 1500,1500,1500


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> So, I'm trying to Mine Dogecoin, but CGMiner keeps saying "No devices connected"
> 
> I use CGWatcher over CGminer I want to mine whatever I can with my 765m
> Here is what I'm working with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where I was setting up from
> http://doge.poolofpools.com/index.php?page=gettingstarted
> 
> Any help?


Anyone...

Bueler.....


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> :thumb:So why would a major company take on the risk of either getting screwed, or making the customer feel screwed. How would they deal with returns? You better believe I am going to want my 1.5 BTC back after the value of them skyrockets. There are just too many moving parts ATM and it would be a disaster if a major company tried to do it as the market is currently. Also what would a company really be gaining? The target demographic who has BTC right now is so tiny it is basically negligible, too much hassle for almost no reward (From the company perspective).... Once the market stabilizes, if it does, it would be very cool if crypto took off in the mainstream.


That's why I say that any stores accepting it now will be facing relatively low risk when you consider that their number of bitcoin customers will be very low for the time being.

Right now it is going in baby steps, mostly mom and pop shops, and individual dealerships and franchise owners are taking the risk. You don't see Subway as a company saying bitcoin is accepted in all restaurants, but some franchisees have voluntarily taken it to themselves to accept it. And they would have to accept the risk if they did research on the currency.

Stores would just make a disclaimer to the customer that some customer protections will be waived due to the volatility of the currency. That way, they can cover their butts. But for the average crypto aficionado, they already know they're playing with risky money.


----------



## Slightly skewed

And what about the governments of the world take on this? You really think they are just going to let this slide by without their cut? They will do everything in their power to stop it, or make it illegal income until that happends. Remember, in most countries businesses have to report *any* income generated. Bureaucrats make a mess of everything so I expect an ugly ride.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Hmm now the fun begins again. Note GPU 2. Any ideas? All GPU's are showing as 99% used, too. Google isn't turning up much.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> "C:\Program Files\cgminer-3.1.0-windows\cgminer.exe" -d 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://eu.middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1CKcUgePLVt2h8EuZG6ChgbrpLqkwvqqvn -p x -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1CKcUgePLVt2h8EuZG6ChgbrpLqkwvqqvn -p x -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888 -u {snip} -p {snip} -d0 -d1 -d2 -I 13,13,13 -w 256,256,256 -g 2 --shaders 2048,2048,2048 --thread-concurrency 8192,8192,8192 --gpu-engine 1070,1070,1070 --gpu-memclock 1500,1500,1500


Hm...

Firstly, didn't realise there was a eu middlecoin server. I'm on the US one (but in UK) - but it only gives me <2% rejects so I'm very happy with that.

I'll assume those are 280X/7970s, the issue is probably with the OC settings. You've probably gone over the "best" core clock on GPU2, which usually makes hashrates drop like rocks. Try reducing the OC bit by bit and try again, you should find it becomes significantly better after it drops just below the best clock.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Alright guys back up and running with AMAZING temps. My three 7950's are mining with 1.088v/1.55v (core/mem) @ 1050/1600

I'm happy with that! Here are my temps and a quick pic of my setup










I'm actually doing 620khash per card. The screen shot taken was on a quick dip


----------



## callman77

I have a question that I can't find an answer to on the internet.

I'm solo mining from two separate computers on the same home network. Each have their own earthcoin wallet. When I look at the two they look like they're each working on the same block at the same time. Are these two computers pooling their work? It seems that one is a little ahead of the other. That one is the one finding the blocks (5 blocks in about 9 hours) and collecting the coins in its wallet. Both computers are running 1300Kh..

I just want to make sure I'm not wasting the 2nd computers resources.

Thanks


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *callman77*
> 
> I have a question that I can't find an answer to on the internet.
> 
> I'm solo mining from two separate computers on the same home network. Each have their own earthcoin wallet. When I look at the two they look like they're each working on the same block at the same time. Are these two computers pooling their work? It seems that one is a little ahead of the other. That one is the one finding the blocks (5 blocks in about 9 hours) and collecting the coins in its wallet. Both computers are running 1300Kh..
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm not wasting the 2nd computers resources.
> 
> Thanks


I think if you want two computers to solo mine on the same wallet server/host, you'd have to point both of them to the same IP address? By default solo miners point to their own IP as they are also the server but in your case you want one to act as the host. Have the wallet running in server mode in just the first computer, run the miner on both, with the second computer's config file pointing to the first computer's IP.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Hm...
> Firstly, didn't realise there was a eu middlecoin server. I'm on the US one (but in UK) - but it only gives me <2% rejects so I'm very happy with that.
> 
> I'll assume those are 280X/7970s, the issue is probably with the OC settings. You've probably gone over the "best" core clock on GPU2, which usually makes hashrates drop like rocks. Try reducing the OC bit by bit and try again, you should find it becomes significantly better after it drops just below the best clock.


Yeah the EU server seems to be a little more stable recently. The US one was going down left and right the other day so I switched.

Those are the stock clocks for all the cards (280x's). Moving them up or down lowers the hash a ton. I'll keep messing with it.


----------



## meckert15834

Is there a mining setup guide for dummies (me) out there anywhere?

I tired to get up and running for hours tonight. Pool and solo with no luck.

I looked at some guides but it's all foreign to me and I have no idea what I'm looking at!

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Is there a mining setup guide for dummies (me) out there anywhere?
> 
> I tired to get up and running for hours tonight. Pool and solo with no luck.
> 
> I looked at some guides but it's all foreign to me and I have no idea what I'm looking at!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


Assuming your mining with your sig rig?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Coinedup is running at 128mh/s and hasn't found a block in more than 24 hours. /sigh
> 
> Round Shares
> Est. Shares 689529 (done: 1140.11%)
> Pool Valid 7861368
> Your Valid 58857
> Pool Invalid 246045 (3.03%)
> Your Invalid 1303 (0.02%)


10 hours later....still nothing

Est. Shares 608839 (done: 1630.83%)
Pool Valid 9929111
Your Valid 59246
Pool Invalid 280814 (2.75%)
Your Invalid 1303 (0.01%)

Any other Doge pools having this issue? I've switched back to FTC for now cause this is bs


----------



## Playapplepie

So I'm sitting on about 16.5K Dogecoins. Where do I go from here? I am assuming I am exchanging them for LTC or something.

EDIT:

Since BTC-e does not deal with Doge, where is a place that does?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So I'm sitting on about 16.5K Dogecoins. Where do I go from here? I am assuming I am exchanging them for LTC or something.
> 
> EDIT:
> Since BTC-e does not deal with Doge, where is a place that does?


Cryptsy but honestly I would hold for now. The price has dropped a lot lately. I'm holding waiting (praying?) For another spike.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Is Cryptsy any better now than it has been? I mean, if you're going to recommend an exchange it might be prudent to not recommend one that's had so many issues lately.

I think most people use https://www.coins-e.com/ or https://vircurex.com/ now.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is Cryptsy any better now than it has been? I mean, if you're going to recommend an exchange it might be prudent to not recommend one that's had so many issues lately.
> 
> I think most people use https://www.coins-e.com/ or https://vircurex.com/ now.


What are the issues with cryptsy people have been reporting? Everything I saw was people just complaining that it takes 250 confirms and they couldn't exchange immediately after Doge was announced on it. I've been using it with no problems.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What are the issues with cryptsy people have been reporting? Everything I saw was people just complaining that it takes 250 confirms and they couldn't exchange immediately after Doge was announced on it. I've been using it with no problems.


Every forum including this one reports lag times of hours with deposits etc. Not sure how you missed all those complaints.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Every forum including this one reports lag times of hours with deposits etc. Not sure how you missed all those complaints.


That is what I was talking about with the 250 confirms, I'm not sure that is something 'wrong' with the site. I didn't know if there were other problems I had not read about.

Also not to be a dick, but this is covered on Cryptsy FAQ section. If more people read it I think it would help before they go around on forums complaining that they can't sell their coins immediately after creating an account.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> That is what I was talking about with the 250 confirms, I'm not sure that is something 'wrong' with the site. I didn't know if there were other problems I had not read about.
> 
> Also not to be a dick, but this is covered on Cryptsy FAQ section. If more people read it I think it would help before they go around on forums complaining that they can't sell their coins immediately after creating an account.


Seriously? How is that time exceptable in any way for an exchange? And reports of those time aren't from just new accounts. Other sites get transactions done within a few minutes.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Seriously? How is that time exceptable in any way for an exchange? And reports of those time aren't from just new accounts. Other sites get transactions done within a few minutes.


All I was saying is the site works exactly as it says it does in my opinion. You have to wait for 250 confirms. Maybe longer if you are new. I have not had any problems other then having to wait for an hour or so after a deposit. I didn't know if there were other things people were reporting and I guess there isn't? Which is fine.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Assuming your mining with your sig rig?


4 HD 6970s and some parts left over from that rig


----------



## Slightly skewed

For those wondering what the future holds for doge.


----------



## selk22

Just to let you guys know... Dont try mining DMD lol! I just wasted 24 hours on it to only get 2 coins... Well I hope the value rises significantly because I am not going back to DMD or selling those 2 coins for some time.. lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> That is what I was talking about with the 250 confirms, I'm not sure that is something 'wrong' with the site. I didn't know if there were other problems I had not read about.
> 
> Also not to be a dick, but this is covered on Cryptsy FAQ section. If more people read it I think it would help before they go around on forums complaining that they can't sell their coins immediately after creating an account.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> All I was saying is the site works exactly as it says it does in my opinion. You have to wait for 250 confirms. Maybe longer if you are new. I have not had any problems other then having to wait for an hour or so after a deposit. I didn't know if there were other things people were reporting and I guess there isn't? Which is fine.


Cryptsy is NOT fine, now if you don't wanna look like someone paid you to say that admit that it's painfully slow compared to other exchange sites, and who reads that FAQ btw? I never saw it lol and been doing this for a long time...250 confirms for doge, right, sounds like they just came up with that as en excuse after they managed to get all the higher bid prices themselves delaying everybody's deposits for a day or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> 4 HD 6970s and some parts left over from that rig


Nice, a space heater...make sure you place that in a basement or somewhere where you don't intend to dwell...You should be good for 2000kh/s +-

What is it you don't understand of the guides in the OP?

Download cgminer 3.5 from here: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.5/cgminer-3.5.0-windows.zip

Then extract it, and inside the folder create a .bat file using right click, create new text document. Make sure you can see file extensions in Win, and then rename it to cgminer.bat or whatever .bat you like.
Edit the file with notepad and place your cgminer settings and pool info, as well as worker name and password and off you go!
Say you want to mine at middlecoin for simplicity's sake, it would look something like this:

cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u -p x

You'll need specific settings for your 6970s though, it would do you some good to do some reading and learn how to configure them yourself.
You only need a single line of settings for all cards btw, see the Consolidated litecoin mining guide (it applies to all coins not just litecoin), it's linked in the op.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Just to let you guys know... Dont try mining DMD lol! I just wasted 24 hours on it to only get 2 coins... Well I hope the value rises significantly because I am not going back to DMD or selling those 2 coins for some time.. lol


or EAC... lol

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=379236.msg4101542#msg4101542


----------



## ultim8

hello there,

I build a rig with 3 VTXD R9 280x, amd sempron, ASrock extreme 3 990 FX, 1200W PSU...
I did not manage to go more than 580 kh/s per card

I take one card on another pc (core 2 duo...)
I manage to go 690 kh/s

The same card alone on the other setup still 580 kh/s

I'm a litthe bit disappointed...Any idea guys?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Is there a mining setup guide for dummies (me) out there anywhere?
> 
> I tired to get up and running for hours tonight. Pool and solo with no luck.
> 
> I looked at some guides but it's all foreign to me and I have no idea what I'm looking at!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


Check out the link in my sig, it's about as basic as it gets. If you can't understand it, I'm afraid you're out of luck.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cryptsy is NOT fine, now if you don't wanna look like someone paid you to say that admit that it's painfully slow compared to other exchange sites, and who reads that FAQ btw? I never saw it lol and been doing this for a long time...250 confirms for doge, right, sounds like they just came up with that as en excuse after they managed to get all the higher bid prices themselves delaying everybody's deposits for a day or two.


I can't really have a discussion with tinfoil assertions like that... So I'll bow out. I stated that the deposits take a while compared but it does not mean they are somehow doing something wrong. My deposits landed after 250 confirms every time. As for taking a day or two? Guess I'm not familiar with those, all I saw was the people complaining like children all around the internet because they actually thought they would get the 1BTC to 1 Doge conversion that was pulled down before trading started... Puh Lease.... It's annoying how people get sooooooo wishful in their thinking and then cry when their dreams do not come true. I was trading on cryptsy about 2 hrs after the trading opened for doge.

Edit: I know you are the thread starter and all, but I just want to clarify something... You do understand that for a market to work there needs to be a buyer and a seller correct? People are completely missing this point when they claim that any market is holding back peoples deposits so they can cash in. Someone has to be willing to buy at that price, so are they screening people to see what they are willing to sell for and just letting them in? What is the process you think is going on when you think they are just sitting back with their Doge, not allowing any deposits, and still getting trades on their coin?


----------



## GoLDii3

Just sold 25K DOGE on Criptsy. The deposit didn't take 1 day.

Damn,should have sold these earlier or atleast mine em earlier. I remember i was getting 5K/h. Now i get barely 1K/h.

EAC looks like a damn wrong coin. 1H at 700 KH/s just got me 230 coins. For a 2 days old coin with no value,its pretty bad.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Just sold 25K DOGE on Criptsy. The deposit didn't take 1 day.
> 
> Damn,should have sold these earlier or atleast mine em earlier. I remember i was getting 5K/h. Now i get barely 1K/h.
> 
> EAC looks like a damn wrong coin. 1H at 700 KH/s just got me 230 coins. For a 2 days old coin with no value,its pretty bad.


Do you sell those for cash? Or traded them for other coins such as Bitcoin or Litecoin?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Do you sell those for cash? Or traded them for other coins such as Bitcoin or Litecoin?


Traded em for BTC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I can't really have a discussion with tinfoil assertions like that... So I'll bow out. I stated that the deposits take a while compared but it does not mean they are somehow doing something wrong. My deposits landed after 250 confirms every time. As for taking a day or two? Guess I'm not familiar with those, all I saw was the people complaining like children all around the internet because they actually thought they would get the 1BTC to 1 Doge conversion that was pulled down before trading started... Puh Lease.... It's annoying how people get sooooooo wishful in their thinking and then cry when their dreams do not come true. I was trading on cryptsy about 2 hrs after the trading opened for doge.
> 
> Edit: I know you are the thread starter and all, but I just want to clarify something... You do understand that for a market to work there needs to be a buyer and a seller correct? People are completely missing this point when they claim that any market is holding back peoples deposits so they can cash in. Someone has to be willing to buy at that price, so are they screening people to see what they are willing to sell for and just letting them in? What is the process you think is going on when you think they are just sitting back with their Doge, not allowing any deposits, and still getting trades on their coin?


Mate, I've been using cryptsy since it first opened, and I know plenty of people that will agree with what I said.
The site is constantly having issues, deposits disappear, or take forever, or sometimes you have multiple negative balances in coins you never traded with, or some people withdraw coins they never had (which oh surprise, were yours)...Just to name a few.

They have this policy of adding ANY crapcoin that comes out, without even bothering in improving their site programming and the hardware running it...They did add more support people to try and cope with the help desk part but that isn't enough really.

Also, I'm perfectly aware of how trading works, and cryptsy staff definitely has an inner circle team that gets a hold of the new coins in bulk before listing them to then dump on the noobs buying those. I've been around and heard those things from people I'd trust but well...doesn't really matter or affect me or you directly. It's just part of the business it seems.

As for doge, buy orders were there, and I'm not talking about the 1 btc ones...problem is, you had to wait a LOT to sell your coins and many people like me missed out on good Doge prices because coinedup.com wasn't working and cryptsy was taking a day to take your deposit. I could have sold at 0.00000250 and sold lower because of that, effectively lost $ because of their delay.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Just sold 25K DOGE on Criptsy. The deposit didn't take 1 day.
> 
> Damn,should have sold these earlier or atleast mine em earlier. I remember i was getting 5K/h. Now i get barely 1K/h.
> 
> EAC looks like a damn wrong coin. 1H at 700 KH/s just got me 230 coins. For a 2 days old coin with no value,its pretty bad.


You were mining EAC on the wrong pool. http://eac.hackshardgaming.net/index.php

US registration is closed but you can still get in the EU pool.

~1000/hr at ~500KH

And LOL at the deposit not taking a day. It should only take a few minutes ffs.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Traded em for BTC.


OK cool, thanks

I've just started mining DOGE have just over 5000 atm


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You were mining EAC on the wrong pool. http://eac.hackshardgaming.net/index.php
> 
> US registration is closed but you can still get in the EU pool.
> 
> ~1000/hr at ~500KH
> 
> And LOL at the deposit not taking a day. It should only take a few minutes ffs.


Second that... Been running from the EU pool for about 8 hours and have gotten about 16,000k 1.4 mh/s... This coin might not go anywhere but it seems to have stabilized a bit with that terrible launch behind them... So figure I can afford to spend a day on it then bank and hope for the best!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You were mining EAC on the wrong pool. http://eac.hackshardgaming.net/index.php
> 
> US registration is closed but you can still get in the EU pool.
> 
> ~1000/hr at ~500KH
> 
> And LOL at the deposit not taking a day. It should only take a few minutes ffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Second that... Been running from the EU pool for about 8 hours and have gotten about 16,000k 1.4 mh/s... This coin might not go anywhere but it seems to have stabilized a bit with that terrible launch behind them... So figure I can afford to spend a day on it then bank and hope for the best!
Click to expand...

+3 that








i literally just switched from vircurpool to hackshared. already have over 200 EAC. pool says im doing over 600kh/s (cudaminer says 450kh/s, i am concurrently mining middlecoiin at 110-190 kh/s)


----------



## Playapplepie

I was mining EAC the other night and for part of yesterday morning. I switched to Doge because the pool I was on was not giving me my coins. My unconfirmed coins kept fluctuating from around 1.2k to 1.4k. I checked last night and there is nothing in my balances.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Well, Coinedup finally caught up on their Doge pool. Not sure what the deal was, but I have multiple thousand payments in a row for several minutes, then it did an auto-cash out of 45k. That tell me they were possibly holding it and not paying out or just lack of blocks?


----------



## ccRicers

I usually stick with Multipool for most coins now. I find their interface sort of clunky, but they've been pretty rock solid and reliable to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I _was_ mining EAC the other night and for part of yesterday morning. I switched to Doge because the pool I was on was not giving me my coins. My unconfirmed coins kept fluctuating from around 1.2k to 1.4k. I checked last night and there is nothing in my balances.


Speedminer, right? I tried that place, and yeah it's a terrible pool. They are starving for more miners... they have only gotten 6 blocks the last 24 hours and one got orphaned. That's why I quit EAC for now.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultim8*
> 
> hello there,
> 
> I build a rig with 3 VTXD R9 280x, amd sempron, ASrock extreme 3 990 FX, 1200W PSU...
> I did not manage to go more than 580 kh/s per card
> 
> I take one card on another pc (core 2 duo...)
> I manage to go 690 kh/s
> 
> The same card alone on the other setup still 580 kh/s
> 
> I'm a litthe bit disappointed...Any idea guys?


If it's a dedicated miner you could run BAMT on it, I set up mine with that, and a mostly default config I am getting 750kh/s with these settings.

This is for 2 ASUS DC2 280x, if I set intensity higher it won't even put out shares. Strange but it works like a champ.

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333",
                "user" : "worker.workername",
                "pass" : "1"
        }

]
,
"intensity" : "13, 13",
"worksize" : "256, 256",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "22336,22336",
"shaders" : "2048,2048",
"gpu-fan" : "30-90,30-90",
"gpu-engine" : "1070,1070",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "20,20",
"temp-cutoff" : "86,86",
"temp-overheat" : "78,78",
"temp-target" : "70,70",
"api-listen" : true,
"api-port" : "4028",
"auto-fan" : true,
"auto-gpu" : false,
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : false,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "5",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "2",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> copy the x86 miner files and try this for starters. cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -C 2 -l auto -m 1


Thanks slgihtly skewed, I am getting 1000 Khash with these settings on my 2 gtx 780 ti! Very khash, wow.


----------



## Namwons

Bad news for me. I was trying to max out my hash rates, by running Protoshares miners on CPU (@4.6Ghz), and CUDAminer on GPU (with -H 2 in GPU mode only), Well it seems my motherboard didnt like that so it gave out on me. Being and ROG board, I would have thought it would have held up alot better, seeing as I was only on 1 GPU. Well that haults my mining untill I get my board back from RMA. Well, with nothing invested, this puts me back $15 for shipping/handling, so with the coins I have currently, im coming out about even. Well ill still be watching the markets. Now with my system down, might invest in a 280X, and put in second, when i get my ROI from the first.

FYI, Fry's is not price gouging their 280X. its only $320 there compared to $400 everywhere else.

Word to the wise...be cautious. Run you system safely and efficiently to protect your investment. If you blow up your computer trying to max it out and it blows up...you lost it all.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Thanks slgihtly skewed, I am getting 1000 Khash with these settings on my 2 gtx 780 ti! Very khash, wow.


Wow! 1000khash for 780tis

Nvidia still has the touch


----------



## utnorris

Does anyone know if there is a BAMT build with the 290 drivers already? I know you can install them via SSH, but I am trying to avoid that.


----------



## Epipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I am sure that it probably in the thread somewhere, but there is alot to go through. I am new to looking into this, and I am not looking for a miracle amount. What are the pros and cons of a BitCoin Miner like the following?
> 
> BitCoin Miner
> 
> Is this something that is somewhat profitable?
> 
> Also, is this something that counts as a income to the federal and state governments?
> 
> How are the funds typically transferred? I saw that you can have the funds transferred to a bank account. What about to other forms? Say Direct Deposit to like Paypal?
> 
> And based on my current hardware, (GTX560SE), would it be something that would be worth mining with?


I was running my Gtx 660 just to learn how to run the miners and my hash rate was pitiful @ like 77Mh/s. So unfortunately no, as much as I love my 660, Nvidia is not for mining. Also, so many people have special equipment to mine that far out ways GPU mining that even if you didn't pay for electricity you would grow old before seeing a profit. However you can still make some coins on fairly inexpensive Radeon cards. Hope you get up and going on the correct path








Google mining hardware comparison and take a look at the wiki page on it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> Bad news for me. I was trying to max out my hash rates, by running Protoshares miners on CPU (@4.6Ghz), and CUDAminer on GPU (with -H 2 in GPU mode only), Well it seems my motherboard didnt like that so it gave out on me. Being and ROG board, I would have thought it would have held up alot better, seeing as I was only on 1 GPU. Well that haults my mining untill I get my board back from RMA. Well, with nothing invested, this puts me back $15 for shipping/handling, so with the coins I have currently, im coming out about even. Well ill still be watching the markets. Now with my system down, might invest in a 280X, and put in second, when i get my ROI from the first.
> 
> FYI, Fry's is not price gouging their 280X. its only $320 there compared to $400 everywhere else.
> 
> Word to the wise...be cautious. Run you system safely and efficiently to protect your investment. If you blow up your computer trying to max it out and it blows up...you lost it all.


That sucks, although mining is pretty stressful on components. One of my 1-2 week old 280x already has a nasty fan rattle at high rpm. But I doubt I could RMA it, newegg would probably just want to refund me, even though their worth $100 more now... so I'll just keep it going until it doesn't, and hopefully ASUS will get some stock built up and I can RMA it through them later on.

Nice find on Fry's though, until everyone finds out and they get sold out too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a BAMT build with the 290 drivers already? I know you can install them via SSH, but I am trying to avoid that.


Latest version of BAMT has updated drivers, it recognizes 200 series cards. The guy who made it updated it like a week ago, and its brilliant now. That's what I've been using.


----------



## Epipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epipo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I am sure that it probably in the thread somewhere, but there is alot to go through. I am new to looking into this, and I am not looking for a miracle amount. What are the pros and cons of a BitCoin Miner like the following?
> 
> BitCoin Miner
> 
> Is this something that is somewhat profitable?
> 
> Also, is this something that counts as a income to the federal and state governments?
> 
> How are the funds typically transferred? I saw that you can have the funds transferred to a bank account. What about to other forms? Say Direct Deposit to like Paypal?
> 
> And based on my current hardware, (GTX560SE), would it be something that would be worth mining with?
> 
> 
> 
> I was running my Gtx 660 just to learn how to run the miners and my hash rate was pitiful @ like 77Mh/s. So unfortunately no, as much as I love my 660, Nvidia is not for mining. Also, so many people have special equipment to mine that far out ways GPU mining that even if you didn't pay for electricity you would grow old before seeing a profit. However you can still make some coins on fairly inexpensive Radeon cards. Hope you get up and going on the correct path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google mining hardware comparison and take a look at the wiki page on it.
Click to expand...

This is about 5-6xxx series Nvidia mind you, if you spend the cash then heck ya 680-780 would be great.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Is that the BAMT 1.2 version ?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice find on Fry's though, until everyone finds out and they get sold out too


hey, i would like to spread the wealth when i find a good deal. how i see it, the more average joes that start investing in crypto the better for the future of the whole system.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Is that the BAMT 1.2 version ?


Yes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Wow! 1000khash for 780tis
> 
> Nvidia still has the touch


Comparatively, for the same price as *one* 780ti (two 280x's) yeilds ~1500khash. So no, nvidia is still garbage for mining.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epipo*
> 
> I was running my Gtx 660 just to learn how to run the miners and my hash rate was pitiful @ like 77Mh/s. So unfortunately no, as much as I love my 660, Nvidia is not for mining. Also, so many people have special equipment to mine that far out ways GPU mining that even if you didn't pay for electricity you would grow old before seeing a profit. However you can still make some coins on fairly inexpensive Radeon cards. Hope you get up and going on the correct path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google mining hardware comparison and take a look at the wiki page on it.


I don't know what you people are doing that yeilds such terrible hashrates for your cards, but they are waaaaay low. A gtx660 non ti should be yeilding around 210-250 khash. 660ti should be up to 280-290 khash.


----------



## dealio

my rig hashes @ 1000 hashes per second per watt (mining at ~600kh/s, while killawatt reads around 600W from wall).

AMD cards can do twice that khash/watt

i am buying a non reference 290x as soon as they come out.


----------



## HighTemplar

I'm getting better Khash with my 780 Ti's than I am with my 7970. Quite interesting.

I have 3 more 780 Ti's I'm installing today, so I should have some decent hashing power, along with my 5870 and 7970.









These 2 do push my double thick 360 rad pretty hard though. They run about 15-20C hotter when mining using cuda miner than they do gaming.

What's great is, this system is completely stable for browsing/watching videos/etc, even while I'm CPU Mining using PTS Miner


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yes.


And you just write the .img file to a USB and off it goes ?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Comparatively, for the same price as *one* 780ti (two 280x's) yeilds ~1500khash. So no, nvidia is still garbage for mining.
> *I don't know what you people are doing that yeilds such terrible hashrates for your cards, but they are waaaaay low. A gtx660 non ti should be yeilding around 210-250 khash. 660ti should be up to 280-290 khash*.


I finally got my gtx670 up to 210 kh/s and thought I was do awesome.

Now I find out I am still 80-100 behind.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> And you just write the .img file to a USB and off it goes ?
Click to expand...

You have to modify 2 or 3 config files to suit your settings, but yes, total install could be in about 15 minutes if you know all the steps. I need to write an extensive noob friendly guide for it. This one, actually covers almost all of it. I see at least 1 step missing though from that one, you have to add your pools to the pools.conf file as well.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting better Khash with my 780 Ti's than I am with my 7970. Quite interesting.
> 
> I have 3 more 780 Ti's I'm installing today, so I should have some decent hashing power, along with my 5870 and 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 do push my double thick 360 rad pretty hard though. They run about 15-20C hotter when mining using cuda miner than they do gaming.
> 
> What's great is, this system is completely stable for browsing/watching videos/etc, even while I'm CPU Mining using PTS Miner


I suspect there's something wrong with your settings on your 7970, or the 7970 itself if your 780Ti's are besting it in hashing power. Looking at your screenies, my 7950 TF3 is popping an extra 100 kh/s avg. over your 780Ti's. Granted, my TF3 oc's a good deal better than the vast majority, but... It's something you might want to look into as far as the 7970 is concerned.

Very impressive on the 780Ti's though, congratulations.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> I suspect there's something wrong with your settings on your 7970, or the 7970 itself if your 780Ti's are besting it in hashing power. Looking at your screenies, my 7950 TF3 is popping an extra 100 kh/s avg. over your 780Ti's. Granted, my TF3 oc's a good deal better than the vast majority, but... It's something you might want to look into as far as the 7970 is concerned.
> 
> Very impressive on the 780Ti's though, congratulations.


Yeah, I SHOULD be getting more with my 7970, but as with the other people that own the crappy XFX DD 7970s, they don't overvolt or OC well. I have to run cgminer with a single CPU thread to get the best performance. Using 2 threads which some people suggest, gets me like 400 kh/s. 1 thread with more concurrency gets me around 550 kh/s. It should be far better, but after 2 hours of trying about 10 different settings, and the fact that the GPU is a terrible OC'er, I gave up and within 5 minutes, each one of my 780 Ti's (which are Classifieds, and good overclockers, were destroying my 7970.

I've got 3 more 780 Ti's, that OC as well or better than these two, but are on air instead of water, as well as a 780 Classified on air, and a 5870 on water that needs to be added.

I tried reviving some old Q6600 rigs to use as the base station for the GPUs, but they've been collecting dust too long and didn't want to start up for me. One wouldn't give me a video signal, the other gave me a POST error code on the LED display, and hung at the BIOS screen.

So yeah, I'll be picking up a cheap AMD mobo with 4-5 PCI-e slots, and using that as the base station, with some PCIe risers.

Given the amount of KH/s I can achieve with the 780 Ti's, they aren't much worse of a per watt cost per kh/s than the 7950/7970, which since I own them already, it's' much better than buying a bunch of Tahiti cards off of people that have been abused for years off of Ebay. lol

I was going to sell my GK110 cards, but I figure I can make a few bucks off of them mining DOGE, Galaxycoin, or whatever happens to be trending over the next few weeks.

I've already mined about 30k DOGE since yesterday, so it's pretty decent with Nvidia cards.

The latest cudaminer release gave us Nvidia owners a fighting chance. No longer is it an AMD only race.

It's a shame however, because I used to own about 7 7970s before swapping them for GK104, and then GK110.


----------



## HighTemplar

Has anyone checked out Unobtainium (UNO)? I hear it's trending up pretty well these days.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> my rig hashes @ 1000 hashes per second per watt (mining at ~600kh/s, while killawatt reads around 600W from wall).
> 
> AMD cards can do twice that khash/watt
> 
> i am buying a non reference 290x as soon as they come out.


I get around 1400 hashes per watt with 2 780 Ti's. Still not the best, but it scales better when you have more than 1 GPU, because of the overhead.

872 watts from the wall with my 2 cards @ stock voltage @ 1254mhz.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah, I SHOULD be getting more with my 7970, but as with the other people that own the crappy XFX DD 7970s, they don't overvolt or OC well. I have to run cgminer with a single CPU thread to get the best performance. Using 2 threads which some people suggest, gets me like 400 kh/s. 1 thread with more concurrency gets me around 550 kh/s. It should be far better, but after 2 hours of trying about 10 different settings, and the fact that the GPU is a terrible OC'er, I gave up and within 5 minutes, each one of my 780 Ti's (which are Classifieds, and good overclockers, were destroying my 7970.
> 
> I've got 3 more 780 Ti's, that OC as well or better than these two, but are on air instead of water, as well as a 780 Classified on air, and a 5870 on water that needs to be added.
> 
> I tried reviving some old Q6600 rigs to use as the base station for the GPUs, but they've been collecting dust too long and didn't want to start up for me. One wouldn't give me a video signal, the other gave me a POST error code on the LED display, and hung at the BIOS screen.
> 
> So yeah, I'll be picking up a cheap AMD mobo with 4-5 PCI-e slots, and using that as the base station, with some PCIe risers.
> 
> Given the amount of KH/s I can achieve with the 780 Ti's, they aren't much worse of a per watt cost per kh/s than the 7950/7970, which since I own them already, it's' much better than buying a bunch of Tahiti cards off of people that have been abused for years off of Ebay. lol
> 
> I was going to sell my GK110 cards, but I figure I can make a few bucks off of them mining DOGE, Galaxycoin, or whatever happens to be trending over the next few weeks.
> 
> I've already mined about 30k DOGE since yesterday, so it's pretty decent with Nvidia cards.
> 
> The latest cudaminer release gave us Nvidia owners a fighting chance. No longer is it an AMD only race.
> 
> It's a shame however, because I used to own about 7 7970s before swapping them for GK104, and then GK110.


Ouch, well, it's killing me because I was planning on getting a 780Ti Classy under water to game on so I WOULDN'T be tempted to mine on it.







Thanks for ruining that plan CudaMiner! Lol!









That sucks about your XFX DD, and it's unfortunately not an uncommon story with those cards. XFX went downhill big time in the past few years since nVidia cut them off, no doubt. :/ Where AMD cards are concerned, I haven't bought anything outside of MSI since my Sapphire 5870 E-6 cards. Still, my httpc was sporting a couple of MSI 5770 TF Hawks even in that very same generation.

Yeah, I'm with you on that one. I wouldn't touch some old, beat down Ebay cards either. Now that prices are coming back down on the R9 290(x's also), I'm going to pick up a pair and drop some blocks on them too.









I've been keeping an eye on UNO, but between the selling price difference on Coins-e & Cryptsy, I'm not entirely convinced that it's worth switching yet.


----------



## Roaches

Yeah, the latest CUDAminer is great! I got peak of 700-800+ Kh/s yesterday on mining.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Yeah, the latest CUDAminer is great! I got peak of 700-800+ Kh/s yesterday on mining.


With your 680s? Right on! Good to see they're making progress with it

(inb4 cudaminer is perfected, nvidia cards match AMD hashrate, and then ALL graphics cards are sold out due to mining







)


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> With your 680s? Right on! Good to see they're making progress with it
> 
> (inb4 cudaminer is perfected, nvidia cards match AMD hashrate, and then ALL graphics cards are sold out due to mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sometimes I get 500+ Kh/s on each GPU at factory OC clocks. Temps hover around 58-60 degrees celsius throughout the day at 100% load on both cards









Hopefully this puts an end on the hardware racism we've been seeing in the CryptoShekels community


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Has anyone checked out Unobtainium (UNO)? I hear it's trending up pretty well these days.


Is that a joke? Lol I assume so because of the name and also the fact that with a hash rate of 1400Mh/s (SHA-256) it would take you 1,970 days to earn 1 BTC or about $0.35 before power costs.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Sometimes I get 500+ Kh/s on each GPU at factory OC clocks. Temps hover around 58-60 degrees celsius throughout the day at 100% load on both cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this puts an end on the hardware racism we've been seeing in the CryptoShekels community


500Kh/s? wow! Can you post your config? I'm never getting over 400 on my 770 SC and i usually hover in the 360 Kh/s area.


----------



## cam51037

I just tested out CudaMiner on my GTX 670 @ 1280MHz, it gets around 285KH/s with a +100 memory overclock, except it's extremely difficult to keep temperatures under 70C. At 80% speed with a Sig2 card (dual fan cooling) it keeps it at 71C. Oh well, this isn't going to last, just thought I'd see what my card can do.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> 500Kh/s? wow! Can you post your config? I'm never getting over 400 on my 770 SC and i usually hover in the 360 Kh/s area.


I tried this and my Hashrate went up from around 200+ to around 500+, Also disable SLI or Nvidia drivers will give you the middle finger.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I just swtiched coins and made a change to my .bat file and had driver crash as well. Very strange. I copied over the x86 miner files again and it started up ok after that.
> 
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -C 2 -l auto -m 1


Also can anyone care to share their Hashrate with their GTX Titans? I'd love to see if their compute abilities live up to its name.


----------



## skupples

.....Dogecoin has made it's way to Conservative talk radio, more specifically, Rush Limbaugh's guest host was talking about it, & bitcoin.

In other news, I have three titans, but i always hear it's almost non-profitable to mine with them w/ florida energy costs.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I tried this and my Hashrate went up from around 200+ to around 500+, Also disable SLI or Nvidia drivers will give you the middle finger.
> Also can anyone care to share their Hashrate with their GTX Titans? I'd love to see if their compute abilities live up to its name.


I was using cudaminer.exe -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 1 -l K16x16 so it's pretty much the same i guess. Tried setting -l to auto but it didn't change anything.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Also can anyone care to share their Hashrate with their GTX Titans? I'd love to see if their compute abilities live up to its name.


here is mine from the other night
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> back to doge and wdc
> 
> 
> 
> over 600 kh/s, not bad eh?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> .....Dogecoin has made it's way to Conservative talk radio, more specifically, Rush Limbaugh's guest host was talking about it, & bitcoin.
> 
> In other news, I have three titans, but i always hear it's almost non-profitable to mine with them w/ florida energy costs.


Depends on the kw/hr rate where you are. I'm in Fla. too, but I'm only paying $.12 per kw/hr after I exceed 1100 kw. Below that, it's $.10 per... However, I am on a co-op, so I get a dividend check from them every year too.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> here is mine from the other night


Not bad, Mining on air? Would like to see how much they're getting under water


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

How about them Doge Prices going up 40% in the last 12 hrs.


----------



## CravinR1

Time to dump or hold?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'm holding but your guess is as good as mine... I think the coin is undervalued right now but I would hate for someone to lose money because of my thoughts lol.


----------



## Moragg

Scrypt ASIC prices are out: https://alpha-t.net/news/development-update-23122013/

I'd snap up a few 25MH/s bobs in a heartbeat if they could guarantee delivery tomorrow. But 6 months... way to much money to risk IMO. And there must be a successor to scrypt in the works, another, more "ASIC resistant" algorithim to make money and waste power.

Interesting to see DOGE on it's way back up, hopefully it can stabilise at a good price. I reckon hold for a while longer, at least for me I wouldn't get anything worthwhile from 30K of the stuff unless it goes up a lot.

Anyone still mining earthcoin?


----------



## CravinR1

I have 50k now and sold over 75k last night for .00000045


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Sometimes I get 500+ Kh/s on each GPU at factory OC clocks. Temps hover around 58-60 degrees celsius throughout the day at 100% load on both cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this puts an end on the hardware racism we've been seeing in the CryptoShekels community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesome vidya!


Killer, the gap is hash performance is closing pretty quick. My 7950 @ 1050 / 1500 does 620 KH/s, I imagine pretty soon the 670 will be around there and the 680 at the high 600s









Also, that video was awesome







TO THE MOON!


----------



## spacin9

My 780s are flying. 1000 Khs avg. underclocked with 90 percent power. I don't know if that's good. I guess that's about 500w right? Screw it I guess. Make more doges.


----------



## Roaches

Nice! well I'm making at least 1000 to 2000 Doge a day for every 1-3 hour mining run....I don't like the feel of leaving my GPUs at full load unattended


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'm curious to see how this ASICs new affects the market... Hopefully it does not screw it up anytime soon. I predict LTC/BTC exchange will plummet though.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm curious to see how this ASICs new affects the market... Hopefully it does not screw it up anytime soon. I predict LTC/BTC exchange will plummet though.


Difficulty will go up and the price will as well, assuming it isn't completely abandoned.

I'm glad to see the value of doge rising for the time being.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Killer, the gap is hash performance is closing pretty quick. My 7950 @ 1050 / 1500 does 620 KH/s, I imagine pretty soon the 670 will be around there and the 680 at the high 600s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that video was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE MOON!


The developer of cuderminer has already stated that it's reached it's potential with 10%, so unless nvidia themselves release something don't expect anymore out of nvidia hardware thats currently on the market. So, no.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm curious to see how this ASICs new affects the market... Hopefully it does not screw it up anytime soon. I predict LTC/BTC exchange will plummet though.


What's to wonder about? They will destroy the scrypt market the same way the destroyed the SHA-256 market. Yet another case of needing money to make money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Scrypt ASIC prices are out: https://alpha-t.net/news/development-update-23122013/
> 
> I'd snap up a few 25MH/s bobs in a heartbeat if they could guarantee delivery tomorrow. But 6 months... way to much money to risk IMO. And there must be a successor to scrypt in the works, another, more "ASIC resistant" algorithim to make money and waste power.
> 
> Interesting to see DOGE on it's way back up, hopefully it can stabilise at a good price. I reckon hold for a while longer, at least for me I wouldn't get anything worthwhile from 30K of the stuff unless it goes up a lot.
> 
> Anyone still mining earthcoin?


The market won't have any choice but to evolve, constantly having to run away from them if it's ever going to survive. You can't have the few with money holding all the wealth if people want this currency to become mainstream. There has to be some distribution. The fact that you'd drop 20K just like that is a bit unnerving.

-The bitcoin wallet is ~ 15GB's in size.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The market won't have any choice but to evolve, constantly having to run away from them if it's ever going to survive. You can't have the few with money holding all the wealth if people want this currency to become mainstream. There has to be some distribution. The fact that you'd drop 20K just like that is a bit unnerving.


I wouldn't "just" drop it, but the price is ridiculous compared to setting up a 100MH/s GPU rig. About half the price, and 1/15th the power consumption. Very tempting to get on the bandwagon early, but no way in hell would I buy it if it's arriving in 5 months. 1 month would be the longest I'd wait in a market this volatile, and that'd be a huge gamble in itself (and most likely, not one that'd pay off).


----------



## Roaches

Finally, Gentoomen payout has gotten into effect...I was losing hope that my 2 hours of mining yesterday was lost













Another 1000+ coming from Multipool


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Those scrypt ASICs look nice but damn... to make a decent profit you have to get the 25Mh/s one and that's really expansive. At current Dogecoin prices, it would yield almost $10k a month, so you'd make your money back in a month but it is a lot of risk.

But then again, look at the few people who got their ASICs early, they're rolling in money.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Those scrypt ASICs look nice but damn... to make a decent profit you have to get the 25Mh/s one and that's really expansive. At current Dogecoin prices, it would yield almost $10k a month, so you'd make your money back in a month but it is a lot of risk.
> 
> But then again, look at the few people who got their ASICs early, they're rolling in money.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


From what I heard, those initial ASICs were at least an order of magnitude better than GPUs (in terms of hashes/dollar). These are at best half the price for the same performance, which is nowhere near as good.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> Word to the wise...be cautious. Run you system safely and efficiently to protect your investment. If you blow up your computer trying to max it out and it blows up...you lost it all.


Sorry to hear that... Yea I was really getting concerned about my temps I would wake up and the top GPU would sometimes peak at 90°C, I know some people are ok with that temp but I really don't like seeing it running so consistently over 80°C, can't be good for the long term stability of the card.. So I bought a 4-pack of the Cougar Turbine 120mm fans (60.4 CFM each







), place em on the side, they are now blowing directly into and between the 2 cards and moved the 200mm that was there (about 110 CFM) so it right in front and blowing into the cards and that seems to have worked! Now the top card mostly hovers in the mid 70s... Oh I also bought a fan controller, but I'm thinking maybe that was overkill! But still might be useful if I ever want to go watercooler..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Scrypt ASIC prices are out: https://alpha-t.net/news/development-update-23122013/Anyone still mining earthcoin?


I am currently... That venture in solo mining was a bust for me, but been over at eac.eu.hackshardgaming.net and been getting a decent amount pretty consistently... I know it's not anywhere near the 600k u got, still surprised how you got so much on only 2.5 mh/s! But I'm up to 45k and that's pretty decent I think.. Thinking I might go back to Doge soon though..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Anyone running a GTX 470, 480, 570, 580 or 770 can post hash rate with the latest cudaminer?

I'm curious if they'd make a good mining card to buy in bulk...if everything fails we got ourselves a nice render farm.


----------



## dealio

i have some alt coins i want to trade for btc, whats the best exchange ? i never traded coins before. all i know is crytpsy = bad

anyone mining "middlecoin" ? i keep getting *stratum_recv_line failed*, what up with that? am i wasting hashes?









also, someone not me should start an official cudaming thread







, i promise i will post in it every day


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Anyone running a GTX 470, 480, 570, 580 or 770 can post hash rate with the latest cudaminer?
> 
> I'm curious if they'd make a good mining card to buy in bulk...if everything fails we got ourselves a nice render farm.


I see that as a waste of time and electricity but I guess it depends on how cheap the cards and energy are. From what I've seen the 770 nets between 300-350 KH on the highend with OC. Can't say much about the other cards, sry.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Anyone running a GTX 470, 480, 570, 580 or 770 can post hash rate with the latest cudaminer?
> 
> I'm curious if they'd make a good mining card to buy in bulk...if everything fails we got ourselves a nice render farm.


I get 310KH/s.
[email protected] and %133 power limit (266W).


----------



## ivers

i just looked at my electricity of where i live,

the first 30 KW/h every day; 5,41 kw/h
after that; 7,78 kw/h

would it be profitable to mine with an kh/s of 700?


----------



## utnorris

Anyone feel like the payouts from Middlecoin the last two days are around half of what they were in the prior few days?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> I am currently... That venture in solo mining was a bust for me, but been over at eac.eu.hackshardgaming.net and been getting a decent amount pretty consistently... I know it's not anywhere near the 600k u got, still surprised how you got so much on only 2.5 mh/s! But I'm up to 45k and that's pretty decent I think.. Thinking I might go back to Doge soon though..


Because the devs messed up and the client that most of the pools ran off had some weird issues with the difficulties they reported. I also did things a bit differently (different rcpport and no nodes) but I don't know if that made any difference. On top of which I think blocks were found about twice as often as they were supposed to... I just wish I had had more mining power to throw at it.

45K/day is pretty good though. These could be worth a good bit, so I'm holding them for the initial dump. Just don't want the first exchange to adopt them be Cryptsy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone feel like the payouts from Middlecoin the last two days are around half of what they were in the prior few days?
> 
> Probably because of the falling price of doge.


----------



## ccRicers

I see Doge rising actually, on Vircurex. Man, it's nearing 0.001 mBTC already!

I like using this calculator to see how much it's worth, by the way. Goes directly to dollars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Those scrypt ASICs look nice but damn... to make a decent profit you have to get the 25Mh/s one and that's really expansive. At current Dogecoin prices, it would yield almost $10k a month, so you'd make your money back in a month but it is a lot of risk.
> 
> But then again, look at the few people who got their ASICs early, they're rolling in money.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


The long waiting period is the part that would worry me. Hashrate is like an asset that depreciates quickly over time, and these guys know it


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The long waiting period is the part that would worry me. Hashrate is like an asset that depreciates quickly over time, and these guys know it


They have to mine with them first and then send them out when they've been paid off + more. Just like with the first ASICs for bitcoin. ASICs will kill scrypt just like they did SHA-256. Is it even possible for devs to update the coins to make ASICs worthless or do they have to come out with an entirely new coin?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone feel like the payouts from Middlecoin the last two days are around half of what they were in the prior few days?


Probably due to the price fluctuations. It's definitely on the low side, though. The payout from today only gave me 0.02817874.


----------



## CravinR1

Why sale the asics at all. Just mine therm


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Just thought this was hilarious, don't show this to anyone complaining about GPU shortages!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1798312


----------



## skupples

Wait, am I reading this right? Cudaminer is actually getting better?(glances over @ trip-titan 3930k tower meant for gaming)


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Just thought this was hilarious, don't show this to anyone complaining about GPU shortages!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1798312


I bet the EPA and all of the environmentalists love mining farms haha Jesus.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I bet the EPA and all of the environmentalists love mining farms haha Jesus.


With that mind set, they also hate amazon, google, MS..... Oh wait, they hate pretty much everything.


----------



## arcade9

DOGECOIN just hit CHINA







is on the BTER exchange now!

I'm holding, not making the same mistake again, I panic sold thousands of doge for 00042 and now they are going for 000100







holding my doges


----------



## antonio8

So, Umm...Anybody wanna help me get this stable at these kh/s.









20131224_001535.jpg 2738k .jpg file


Here is what I found for the CudaMiner: cudaminer.exe -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 1 -l T222x1 -o stratum+tcp://eac.eu.hackshardgaming.net:3334 -O username: -p password

And no that is not my user name and password.

I still have no idea what those -d,-i, etc. I am still learning.

In case I have not updated my system I am using a GTX 670

Thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> They have to mine with them first and then send them out when they've been paid off + more. Just like with the first ASICs for bitcoin. ASICs will kill scrypt just like they did SHA-256. Is it even possible for devs to update the coins to make ASICs worthless or do they have to come out with an entirely new coin?
> Probably due to the price fluctuations. It's definitely on the low side, though. The payout from today only gave me 0.02817874.


Well, for gpus, it's as easy as making a coin with a slightly modified algorithm, no need to stick to scrypt really.
Look at: yacoin, primecoin, copperlark, quarkcoin, memorycoin and protoshares, to name a few.
All different algorithms...Change a little variable and the scrypt asic is done...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why sale the asics at all. Just mine therm


They do just that normally, wait for the device to not be so profitable, then ship. I HATE those scumbags...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So, Umm...Anybody wanna help me get this stable at these kh/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131224_001535.jpg 2738k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Here is what I found for the CudaMiner: cudaminer.exe -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 1 -l T222x1 -o stratum+tcp://eac.eu.hackshardgaming.net:3334 -O username: -p password
> 
> And no that is not my user name and password.
> 
> I still have no idea what those -d,-i, etc. I am still learning.
> 
> In case I have not updated my system I am using a GTX 670
> 
> Thanks


Understanding what that means implies understanding how CUDA programming works pretty much...I wouldn't go so far.

Read the cudaminer thread, it has settings for every card and explains the auto tuning feature.


----------



## arcade9

Good morning China!!

Are you buying dogecoins now?


----------



## dealio

i just broke +720kh/s with configuration T14x15 and -H (offload sha256 hashing to CPU)























pulling 650W from the wall. CPU is half loaded with cudaminer, and i can still browse internets









but i lack the balls to run it like that overnight , gonna drop to +200 core so i can sleep better









Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x15 -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352 -u dealio.doge


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i just broke +720kh/s with configuration T14x15 and -H (offload sha256 hashing to CPU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulling 650W from the wall. CPU is half loaded with cudaminer, and i can still browse internets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i lack the balls to run it like that overnight , gonna drop to +200 core so i can sleep better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x15 -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352 -u dealio.doge


I would try it for you but I get the "does not validate" like in my picture above. It also has all my cores at 100%


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So, Umm...Anybody wanna help me get this stable at these kh/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131224_001535.jpg 2738k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Here is what I found for the CudaMiner: cudaminer.exe -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 1 -l T222x1 -o stratum+tcp://eac.eu.hackshardgaming.net:3334 -O username: -p password
> 
> And no that is not my user name and password.
> 
> I still have no idea what those -d,-i, etc. I am still learning.
> 
> In case I have not updated my system I am using a GTX 670
> 
> Thanks


Ok, please don't expect anyone to download a picture to view it.

Read the readme file that came with miner. 5 times.

cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -C 2 -l K7x32 -m 1 is what you want and that's the best you're likely going to get. You can waste time trying everything you see if you like.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i just broke +720kh/s with configuration T14x15 and -H (offload sha256 hashing to CPU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulling 650W from the wall. CPU is half loaded with cudaminer, and i can still browse internets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i lack the balls to run it like that overnight , gonna drop to +200 core so i can sleep better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x15 -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352 -u dealio.doge


Wow! And that's 'only' a Titan...wonder how much higher will a 780ti kingpin go









EDIT: Just a heads up, you can do some arbitrage between vircurex and bter.com...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i just broke +720kh/s with configuration T14x15 and -H (offload sha256 hashing to CPU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulling 650W from the wall. CPU is half loaded with cudaminer, and i can still browse internets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i lack the balls to run it like that overnight , gonna drop to +200 core so i can sleep better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x15 -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352 -u dealio.doge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! And that's 'only' a Titan...wonder how much higher will a 780ti kingpin go
Click to expand...

vaporware until i see them in a store









same as non ref 290x


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ok, please don't expect anyone to download a picture to view it.
> 
> Read the readme file that came with miner. 5 times.
> 
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -C 2 -l K7x32 -m 1 is what you want and that's the best you're likely going to get. You can waste time trying everything you see if you like.


Man,sorry.

Didn't know I made a pic to download. I thought it showed on everyone elses web page.

I wasn't expecting anyone to help. That is why I put the smiley face.

I have said in all my post that I am new at this and trying to learn.

I have it stable at 270 kh/s and I and totally fine with that.

I do believe in asking questions to learn answers.

Please don't take any of this comment the wrong way. Just trying to learn and I do research but when I don't understand what I am reading then I ask.


----------



## adamski07

Finally got mine setup. First time mining coins. Read info, downloaded, and started like few hours ago. I'm mining with two 780s @ 500+ khash/s each. Temps below 50C.

Mining eac.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Has anyone been mining Netcoin? Curious about suggested pools if anyone has one. Thought I might give it a shot for a night or so.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Whats happening with DOGE!? Multipool says its 0.00000372 and profitability is 213!


----------



## spacin9

Cryptsy is unconscionable. Defies every thing a market should be. Buying and selling with our doges while they "verify". Unreal. Guess that's that game.


----------



## Kenerd

I hear ya exchanges are saying 103 must be a bug..


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> I hear ya exchanges are saying 103 must be a bug..


bug my ass... first time I sold with them was when the last doge bubble hit. Same thing... I didn't care then...never mined crypto before..meh whatever... then 10 hours later -bang- profit. Now that I got my 780s hashing in on the action also.. I can't sleep until I do a deal. damn this fake market of fake money. I just send off a nasty-gram through "support". My trades are sure to go through now... next year.


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm looking for information on a wallet. The OP was pretty vague about where to get a wallet listing that the link was down and something about a local wallet. I have no idea what that is, where should I DL a wallet? Does it matter?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I'm looking for information on a wallet. The OP was pretty vague about where to get a wallet listing that the link was down and something about a local wallet. I have no idea what that is, where should I DL a wallet? Does it matter?


Each coin has its own wallet. Google the coin and find the official site to download the wallet from.

And the next person to complain about Cryptsy should be banned from this section. Everyone knows it's garbage and they still use it. You made your bed. I've used both coins e and BTer and they are both fast.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> bug my ass... first time I sold with them was when the last doge bubble hit. Same thing... I didn't care then...never mined crypto before..meh whatever... then 10 hours later -bang- profit. Now that I got my 780s hashing in on the action also.. I can't sleep until I do a deal. damn this fake market of fake money. I just send off a nasty-gram through "support". My trades are sure to go through now... next year.


I hear ya but point me to the exchange I can dump them for 300 or do you think hold till 1000 or higher? Most of the coins on coinzwar are in the thousand range albeit a few around double digits. Who knows. I'm not selling yet and still mining dodge.


----------



## meckert15834

Up and running!

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Slightly skewed

The highest I've seen doge tonight is 150 and that's on BTer. I have no idea where you are getting numbers like 300 from. Multipool's reporting board is glitched and not accurate most of the time.

Word on the street is that Cryptsy is manipulating the market with false high prices and the multi pools pick them up and report them as that causing them to switch. Dirty.

EDIT: 210 now.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The highest I've seen doge tonight is 150 and that's on BTer. I have no idea where you are getting numbers like 300 from. Multipool's reporting board is glitched and not accurate most of the time.
> 
> Word on the street is that Cryptsy is manipulating the market with false high prices and the multi pools pick them up and report them as that causing them to switch. Dirty.
> 
> EDIT: 210 now.


Doge price 210 and rising







this is why I hold!

CHINA says hi to DOGE


----------



## Slightly skewed

I didn't see any buy orders for 210 so it must have been a mis reporting. Back at 150 now.


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Doge price 210 and rising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I hold!
> 
> CHINA says hi to DOGE


Where are you seeing this? 158 for me... I hope it rises and rises. 30k doge mined so far, I'll swap it for BTC when the price is right!


----------



## GoLDii3

I sold 25K DOGE yesterday for 50


----------



## hatlesschimp

im going to give this mining caper a go tomorrow. Cheers for the thread!!!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> im going to give this mining caper a go tomorrow. Cheers for the thread!!!


With your sig rig? That should be good profits with 3x 290x


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ive never done mining before and know nothing about it other than its a virtual/online currency.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I wake up and see this a couple minutes ago... almost crapped myself.

Such bitcoin!!!


----------



## arcade9

seems like everyone is investing in DOGE right now


----------



## Krispies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So I wake up and see this a couple minutes ago... almost crapped myself.
> 
> Such bitcoin!!!


I saw that as well, it was a bug i think... i checked cryptsy and it was were to normally is.


----------



## arcade9




----------



## Moragg

No, cryptsy admins messed up the system again by posting lots of stupid prices... for just 1 doge each.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*


Well if the pretty girl mines it then I should too!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Ive never done mining before and know nothing about it other than its a virtual/online currency.


Check out this thread for help getting started buddy









http://www.overclock.net/t/1437876/290-and-290x-litecoin-mining-performance

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/official-tutorial-how-to-start-mining-litecoins

LTC is not as profitable as mining an Alt coin and converting it to LTC but the same tutorial for any scrypt miner will apply to most scrypt coins


----------



## Bunnywinkles

So woke up this morning, and thought I had 300k dollars worth of doge. Crazy morning.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> So woke up this morning, and thought I had 300k dollars worth of doge. Crazy morning.


You thought well, Doge will go higher next year







not even 2 weeks old and we just hit China already!


----------



## arcade9

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## dealio

THE COUCH IS THE MOVING AVERAGE!!

to the moon! └(°ᴥ°)┘

i figured out how to hash at over 700 kh/s!


----------



## antonio8

So I tried every version of cgminer to see if I would get better results and decided to go with the 3.6.6

I have never found any blocks but I seen this and got excited just to finally find one.

I don't think this can be right because when I look in found blocks my name doesn't appear. Oh well, I am still excited just to see it says I found one. Too bad there is nothing extra for finding one.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So I tried every version of cgminer to see if I would get better results and decided to go with the 3.6.6
> 
> I have never found any blocks but I seen this and got excited just to finally find one.
> 
> I don't think this can be right because when I look in found blocks my name doesn't appear. Oh well, I am still excited just to see it says I found one. Too bad there is nothing extra for finding one.


you have to find like 50 blocks for multipool to care, i have over 30 under my belt atm.

far as doge goes ive clicked over a few more rigs, averaging 1k every half hour atm on payouts

my only problem is the exchange im part of is so bogged down right now. that its taking a literal 600 confirms to even deposit my funds into my exchange account


----------



## Deni

Anyone else having issues with dogecoin wallet?

For me it is crashing randomly. I want to send some doge to bter but as keeps crashing.

THanks

Deni


----------



## iCrap

so how long until we get too the moon?


----------



## Kyronn94

So I've managed to lose about 15K in dogecoin by being a noob with wallets.
I re installed the wallet and forgot to update the cash out address on my dogecoinpool account, so it got paid to a wallet I can't access.

Is there anything I can do about that if I still know the old address?


----------



## skupples

find some one willing to lend you a brute force cracker.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So I've managed to lose about 15K in dogecoin by being a noob with wallets.
> I re installed the wallet and forgot to update the cash out address on my dogecoinpool account, so it got paid to a wallet I can't access.
> 
> Is there anything I can do about that if I still know the old address?


wow such loss. many noob. No you can't do anything.... next time be more careful!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So I've managed to lose about 15K in dogecoin by being a noob with wallets.
> I re installed the wallet and forgot to update the cash out address on my dogecoinpool account, so it got paid to a wallet I can't access.
> 
> Is there anything I can do about that if I still know the old address?


The wallet.dat file has all of the info you need. If you deleted that I'm not sure. Let the new wallet re sync and check I guess. Add the old address to the new wallet. The block chain it downloads contains all of the transactions as far as I know. Barring that contact the pool support?

I managed to sell my lot of doge at 145, not sure I want to re buy in now that it's stable at 100. Convince me that it's going to rise again because I don't see it going anywhere for a long time if ever.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Just thought this was hilarious, don't show this to anyone complaining about GPU shortages!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1798312


lol.. that is certainly the cause right there. I guess I will keep on DOGE for a bit if its getting some surge.


----------



## iCrap

I don't see doge going anywhere. As the meme looses popularity so will the coin... It's just a mater of time.


----------



## skupples

Next is the Rushcoin.

That being said, seems the environmentalists are starting to flame bitcoin for it's "unregulated carbon footprint from hell"


----------



## legoman786

What;s the word on Scrypt ASIC miners?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> What;s the word on Scrypt ASIC miners?


They don't even exist,what should we say?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I don't see doge going anywhere. As the meme looses popularity so will the coin... It's just a mater of time.


but if this works tothemoon


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> They don't even exist,what should we say?


Incorrect statement. *Link*.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Incorrect statement. *Link*.


So? I only see a fancy web with a fancy image. No real photos/tests.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Incorrect statement. *Link*.


But Jeffin they are not out yet, so not much to say other than...

BFL again!







if you pre order and do not pay the full price at the end they keep your money plus is almost 6 months until shipping since pre ordering

HERE ARE THE SCRYPT ASIC PRICES

https://alpha-t.net/news/development-update-23122013/


----------



## Moragg

So... which exchanges would people recommend? Lots of alts would be nice, but mainly I'd like it to be snappy for day trading.

Also, are there any fellow Britishers who have found a good way to turn coins into sterling?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> So... which exchanges would people recommend? Lots of alts would be nice, but mainly I'd like it to be snappy for day trading.
> 
> *Also, are there any fellow Britishers who have found a good way to turn coins into sterling*?


bter.com and coins-e have been good for me so far. As for the bolded part, i was about to ask the same thing (although i'm interested in converting btc to euros).


----------



## spacin9

Not Cryptsy that's for sure. I *still* have doges yet to be cleared for trading from 12 hours ago. Coins-e seems to be alright. If it's true that cryptsy is manipulating the doge market... that's all well and fine. Buy and sell someplace else.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well, good news on the power in this room, looks like I have access to 2 x 15+ amp legs of power. Just loaded the plug on the other wall up to 1850w (microwave lol) and the stuff going on other wall is fine. Now I'm wondering if these are actually 15 amp runs, or if I was just THAT close to tripping it









Well that maxed out my Kill a Watt, so no way to know if it can go much higher besides tossing more stuff onto it and finding the actual limit, which I don't intend to do.


----------



## jagz

Oh, that's where all the 290x's went

Anyway, I'm gonna try bter out.


----------



## skupples

all 53 of them. Maybe one small website vendors supply for a week.


----------



## Playapplepie

Good news! My first deposit into my bank cleared. I've made $43 from Litecoin mining. Wahoo!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> all 53 of them. Maybe one small website vendors supply for a week.


*whoosh


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Oh, that's where all the 290x's went
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna try bter out.


I lol that he wants to try and watercool them...
Much better ideas in the comments of the thread. The headache trying to plumb that loop would be a nightmare.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Can you see all of the open buy/sell orders on Coins-e or No? Seems like no matter what I do everything is just blank.


----------



## jagz

Apparently you cannot sell crypto on Ebay. My listing was removed while thousands of other's remain.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I lol that he wants to try and watercool them...
> Much better ideas in the comments of the thread. The headache trying to plumb that loop would be a nightmare.


Yeah, he needs to move to a cooler environment, with cool summer and winter temperatures. Don't call that crazy either, if he's willing to invest over $27000 in GPU's alone and thinking about doing $8000 in watercooling moving wouldn't be that.... crazy.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Apparently you cannot sell crypto on Ebay. My listing was removed while thousands of other's remain.


Good! DO NOT SELL ON EBAY, especially using PayPal. When I first started mining I sold a ton of coins in a period of 3 days. A week later PayPal freezes my account because EVERY BUYER I SOLD TO said they didn't receive their coins and PayPal took the money out of my account and gives it back to them so they got away with my coins and their money back. AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS. I learned my lesson after that. If you want to sell coins use localbitcoins.com and sell to someone with a high trader rating.


----------



## Moragg

Yeah, ebay looks real bad. The listing I saw had major "give up your rights" clauses, but that's the only way to trade safely on ebay, and I don't even know if that's allowed by their rules.

Oh, and Hashco.ws has been hacked.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Good! DO NOT SELL ON EBAY, especially using PayPal. When I first started mining I sold a ton of coins in a period of 3 days. A week later PayPal freezes my account because EVERY BUYER I SOLD TO said they didn't receive their coins and PayPal took the money out of my account and gives it back to them so they got away with my coins and their money back. AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS. I learned my lesson after that. If you want to sell coins use localbitcoins.com and sell to someone with a high trader rating.


I agree. It's risky and I knew that going in, I just wanted to test the waters and in hopes I could find a single buyer who could be "my guy" you know? Off the record (IE non-ebay sales) in future. Ect Ect.. but it's fine. I'm not upset about this.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Yeah, ebay looks real bad. The listing I saw had major "give up your rights" clauses, but that's the only way to trade safely on ebay, and I don't even know if that's allowed by their rules.
> 
> Oh, and Hashco.ws has been hacked.


The only way you could technically be allowed to sell crypto on eBay is through physical media. Not worth it IMO. Especially when I can go on localbitcoins.com and sell my bitcoins for straight cash in an envelope mailed to my house so there are no transactions through my bank account showing that I'm even involved in the crypto world.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I agree. It's risky and I knew that going in, I just wanted to test the waters and in hopes I could find a single buyer who could be "my guy" you know? Off the record (IE non-ebay sales) in future. Ect Ect.. but it's fine. I'm not upset about this.


Yea I hear ya man. Those are waters that you don't want to test. Trust me









Better off finding a guy through localbitcoins.com

I personally have one person I sell to every time.


----------



## cam51037

Along with what Moragg said, Hashcows was hacked, look at their website and if you still decide to use the site (not sure why you would though after something like this) make sure your payment information has been changed.

Although to me it doesn't seem like a normal hacking, just the nature of it. I could be completely wrong, but it just seems fishy how everyone's account was emptied, and nothing else changed except the payment address, and all funds gone.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> The only way you could technically be allowed to sell crypto on eBay is through physical media. Not worth it IMO. Especially when I can go on localbitcoins.com and sell my bitcoins for straight cash in an envelope mailed to my house so there are no transactions through my bank account showing that I'm even involved in the crypto world.
> Yea I hear ya man. Those are waters that you don't want to test. Trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better off finding a guy through localbitcoins.com
> 
> *I personally have one person I sell to every time*.


Yeah you got it down right. The bolded part, exactly what I'm hoping for.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Yeah you got it down right. The bolded part, exactly what I'm hoping for.


Just go on localbitcoins.com and find someone with a high rating and when everything goes well after a couple trades with them you can go through that person every time


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Can someone do me a favor and look on your Coins-e accounts and see if the Order Book is working correctly... Hard to trade when you can not see the recent open/closed orders.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Can someone do me a favor and look on your Coins-e accounts and see if the Order Book is working correctly... Hard to trade when you can not see the recent open/closed orders.


Nope I don't see anything on the order book so it's not just you. I don't even use coins-e though. I'd recommend a different exchange.


----------



## HighTemplar

Why are all of you selling such small amounts of DOGE? Why not wait until you build up a mil or more? The transaction fees and hassle would be far too much for me. Unless I see a huge spike in price, I'm holding out until I have 2 to 5 mil.

I just setup an old Q6600 overclocking rig I had and put 2 780 Ti's in it. It's quite a sight to behold lol. I'm sure it would make many users cringe here.


----------



## Shurr

ofcourse 1 day after i sell like 600k doge coiin for .00000005 it goes up to .0000001


----------



## Namwons

I just made a thread for coin ideas to help out with some ideas to implement into theLAWNNOOB's coin if he so chooses. all comments and criticism welcome.


----------



## peezysc

I am very impressed with the new version of cudaminer. Hashing @ 530-550 on each 780 with T6x24.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

So what are people holding for with doge? I'm probably going to hold until mid next year and sell some then, unless something major happens.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Why are all of you selling such small amounts of DOGE? Why not wait until you build up a mil or more? The transaction fees and hassle would be far too much for me. Unless I see a huge spike in price, I'm holding out until I have 2 to 5 mil.


I know for me, doge is not my primary focus at this point.... It's just the most profitable at this point and seems to make sense to mine doge and buy worldcoin... My ultimate goal is to get and hold a basket of coins and I want Doge in that basket but right now I want to build up that Worldcoin first...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> I just made a thread for coin ideas to help out with some ideas to implement into theLAWNNOOB's coin if he so chooses. all comments and criticism welcome.


Hope that's still happening... Lawnnoob is usually pretty active here but seems like we haven't heard from him in a little bit and didn't one of his last post mention a fire or something? .. Hopefully just Christmas stuff keeping him busy and we'll get that coin in the new year..


----------



## InsideJob

For the sell process I would go to vicurex, sell my doge for btc then my btc for usd I assume? I'm in Canada so I guess I would just then have to exchange the USD for CAD?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> For the sell process I would go to vicurex, sell my doge for btc then my btc for usd I assume? I'm in Canada so I guess I would just then have to exchange the USD for CAD?


to reduce the hassles, you can mine middlecoin until DOGE is not top profit

it auto exchanges straight to your btc address. many ease









http://middlecoin.com

Code:



Code:


... -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u YOUR_BTC_ADDRESS


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> to reduce the hassles, you can mine middlecoin until DOGE is not top profit
> 
> it auto exchanges straight to your btc address. many ease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://middlecoin.com
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ... -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u YOUR_BTC_ADDRESS


IF you trust them...

I prefer exchanging my own doge and choosing the asking prices each time. Just made 2.5x by trading my mined coins, so can't complain.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> IF you trust them...
> 
> I prefer exchanging my own doge and choosing the asking prices each time. Just made 2.5x by trading my mined coins, so can't complain.


This sounds the better option, is the method I last posted the way I'm looking to do it then?
Once I sell my btc for usd on vicurex how does one retrieve the usd?

Sorry for all the noob questions.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> This sounds the better option, is the method I last posted the way I'm looking to do it then?
> Once I sell my btc for usd on vicurex how does one retrieve the usd?
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions.


No clue as to how to withdraw usd from there. If you're in the US and don't mine having the bank now you are transacting with btc, you can use coinbase.com to receive and cash out your btc deposits from vircurex after selling doge there.

Or use localbitcoins.com to find a buyer who pays in cash.


----------



## InsideJob

I'm in Canada so it would be useful to find a buying with CAD transactions









Local bitcoins seems the place to find that. Thanks


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Good! DO NOT SELL ON EBAY, especially using PayPal. When I first started mining I sold a ton of coins in a period of 3 days. A week later PayPal freezes my account because EVERY BUYER I SOLD TO said they didn't receive their coins and PayPal took the money out of my account and gives it back to them so they got away with my coins and their money back. AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS. I learned my lesson after that. If you want to sell coins use localbitcoins.com and sell to someone with a high trader rating.


I actually got ripped off the other way around. I tried to buy a paper wallet on eBay which was supposed to have one bitcoin on its address, this was when bitcoins were $250 a pop and he was selling wallets for $225. So I bought one, and waited a week and didn't get any updates from the postal service. I should've searched for his username first, because the people at Bitcoin talk was saying this guy is scamming buyers. Sure enough the negative feedback started rolling in.. I put a claim that the source of delivery was bogus from the shipping info (which was true) and PayPal refunded my money. I did get a paper wallet in the mail eventually, but I wasn't surprised to find out when I scanned the address, there were no bitcoins in it.

Most of my bitcoins were either paid for with CashIntoCoins or with Coinbase. CashIntoCoins involves just your bitcoin address and a cash deposit but your name isn't required. So you are just anonymously depositing into someone's bank account and wait at most an hour to get your coins.


----------



## MotO

Here's the guy who ripped off hashcows. Wow. Almost 41 BTC. Around $28,000. GJ hashcows. I guess the "no passwords over 20 characters" thing should of been a warning of the sites security. Good thing I haven't mined there in forever and only have 0.0008 BTC there that it won't let me have.

https://blockchain.info/address/13R87ropkDKzDEuVeQoX64kkcLvPWVdTKH?sort=1

I was able to sell some extra doge I had lying around for 200 when it first hit BTer but then I bought back in when it dipped thinking it would keep going. Never did haha. Ah well I still netted a couple thousand doge. Hopefully we have another bubble eventually.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Here's the guy who ripped off hashcows. Wow. Almost 41 BTC. Around $28,000. GJ hashcows. I guess the "no passwords over 20 characters" thing should of been a warning of the sites security. Good thing I haven't mined there in forever and only have 0.0008 BTC there that it won't let me have.
> 
> https://blockchain.info/address/13R87ropkDKzDEuVeQoX64kkcLvPWVdTKH?sort=1
> 
> I was able to sell some extra doge I had lying around for 200 when it first hit BTer but then I bought back in when it dipped thinking it would keep going. Never did haha. Ah well I still netted a couple thousand doge. Hopefully we have another bubble eventually.


Just out of curiosity, when you log into Hashcows do you still have those 0.0008 BTC that you mined, or are they gone?


----------



## ccRicers

This security test was posted 3 days ago and Hashco.ws did not pass.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1te99c/attention_dogecoin_community_websites_admins_me

I'm still mining in Multipool as I have been for the past 5 days and have not seen any sign of troubles there. I will set auto-payouts just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Acefire

Hey guys, I am here to ask some quick advice.

Can someone tell me what the abbreviation for litecoins are in forex?

This is mainly because I want to use the tools that forex trading app has to help with forecasting trends. Fans/retracements/etc......


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

All of my coin accounts have been pointed to new wallets at hashco.ws and I can not change them back. None of my coins have been transferred out though... Kind of annoying but I guess it should be expected...


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> was about to ask the same thing (although i'm interested in converting btc to euros).


After searching for a while it i 've found mtgox (withdrawals take too long to process though), localibitcoins and bitstamp. Does anyone have any feedback on them?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Hey guys, I am here to ask some quick advice.
> 
> Can someone tell me what the abbreviation for litecoins are in forex?
> 
> This is mainly because I want to use the tools that forex trading app has to help with forecasting trends. Fans/retracements/etc......


I don't know what your forex trading tools are, but if they are for trading hard currency, I don't think cryptos are recognized yet in most markets for forex trading. But I'll tell you LTC is the abbreviation, so you could try that.

For Bitcoin, Xe.com does have it listed among the forex currencies, as XBT. They start all currencies with no national boundaries with X, so BTC isn't used there.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I am now locked out of my HashCo.ws account or the password has been changed... Luckily there is less then 100 dollars worth of coins in there I guess.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> IMPORTANT NEWS: There's been a breach this afternoon with a number of users reporting payout addresses being changed and manual payouts being triggered to the new address. All payouts have been disabled and we are working on determining the scope of the issue. While its unlikely passwords have been compromised (and nothing is stored plain text in the db anyways), its not a bad practice to assume the worst and change passwords anyways. We apologize to all hashcows miners who have been affected by this theft. We are working as best we can to determine scope and close holes, All payouts of any kind are currently disabled until further notice. Terrible time of year to wake up to such news.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I am now locked out of my HashCo.ws account or the password has been changed... Luckily there is less then 100 dollars worth of coins in there I guess.


Everyone's locked out atm. Hashco.ws is in read-only mode, and logins are disabled according to the admin chaps on their irc.







They say they didn't store passwords in plain text, but you know how that ususally goes... Random p.w. gen's ftw? Yeah, not if stored in plain text they aren't.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Hey guys, I am here to ask some quick advice.
> 
> Can someone tell me what the abbreviation for litecoins are in forex?
> 
> This is mainly because I want to use the tools that forex trading app has to help with forecasting trends. Fans/retracements/etc......


I'd reccomend bitcoinwisdom.com charts for alt coin btc pairs...btc-e has a beta going for the tool forex traders use, meta trader 4.

https://btc-e.com/news/183


----------



## meckert15834

I have 4 GPUs hooked up. 2 with 16x16 powered risers and 2 with 16x1 non powered.

The fans on all 4 spin so they have power.

But I'm only hashing with 3 and there are only 3 in device manager.

Do you think its a bad riser and what would be the best way to track it down?

I'm in the middle of a block right now so I'm going to wait till its done


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> I have 4 GPUs hooked up. 2 with 16x16 powered risers and 2 with 16x1 non powered.
> 
> The fans on all 4 spin so they have power.
> 
> But I'm only hashing with 3 and there are only 3 in device manager.
> 
> Do you think its a bad riser and what would be the best way to track it down?
> 
> I'm in the middle of a block right now so I'm going to wait till its done


Try switching the riser that you think is bad with one that is good and see if the card that has the possibly bad riser doesn't show up in the device manager.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Try switching the riser that you think is bad with one that is good and see if the card that has the possibly bad riser doesn't show up in the device manager.


Some boards disable certain slots when using risers on others.
For instance giga z77-d3h does this, no way of using 4 gpus despite it having 4 slots. You put a card in the secod 16x slot and it'll disable both 1x slots.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Some boards disable certain slots when using risers on others.
> For instance giga z77-d3h does this, no way of using 4 gpus despite it having 4 slots. You put a card in the secod 16x slot and it'll disable both 1x slots.


Any idea if the ASrock extreme3 gen3 does that?


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend bitcoinwisdom.com charts for alt coin btc pairs...btc-e has a beta going for the tool forex traders use, meta trader 4.
> 
> https://btc-e.com/news/183


I use that site already. Does not have the level of tools that I cam accustomed to. Thanks thought I appreciate the help alot.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I am having trouble with my miner after moving it to a different room. I went from a wired connection to a wireless adapter. When I start up the miner it runs fine, but after about an hour or so Putty Crashes, I check the miner and the USB adapter is shut off, and the graphics cards are all at idle. Can anyone point me in the general direction of problems this could be? The only thing I changed was the USB adapter because I do not have access to a wire where the rig is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> I use that site already. Does not have the level of tools that I cam accustomed to. Thanks thought I appreciate the help alot.


You can use meta trader 4 for the btc/usd pair...that's like the standard forex tool (?)


----------



## HighTemplar

-Snip-


----------



## legoman786

Does anyone know of any other pools like Middlecoin and Hashcows?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Is fast-pool down for everyone?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Is fast-pool down for everyone?


The site's really slow right now. Getting error for the past few hours. I moved to poolerino.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Everyone's locked out atm. Hashco.ws is in read-only mode, and logins are disabled according to the admin chaps on their irc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say they didn't store passwords in plain text, but you know how that ususally goes... Random p.w. gen's ftw? Yeah, not if stored in plain text they aren't.


Same as always - if you don't have completely unique passwords of maximum (or at least long and complex _enough_) - sooner or later the account will be compromised. There's simply too much 'free money' sitting there that is virtually indefensible in a legal context for it not to be considered 'low hanging fruit' for hackers.

That's why I use 10 word passphrases pulled from a random page in a book that only I know I use for that purpose. That way I can simply write down the page and line number in a little notebook I keep - and it's instant two factor protection. Even if someone steals the notebook... unless they somehow also know the book used... no good. The really nice thing is that every few months I can simply change the book to a different one - and update the passwords to the new words - while keeping the entries in the notebook exactly the same.









Of course, none of that helps with a 20char max password - which is part of the reason I didn't actually mine anything on their pool.

It's definitely not a perfect system - but unless I choose 2-3 books in a row which have exactly the same words in exactly the same positions on exactly the same pages... it's unlikely that someone would even have enough time to brute force them before they changed. Although I suppose someone could steal my notebook and all ~300 books off my bookshelves... but they would definitely have to kill me first to get that kind of access - and if I'm dead, then I really don't care who has access to my coins.


----------



## spacin9

I was watching a chat last night... I don't know how I ended up on this site. some guy bragging about a password stealing virus or some such. Saying how stupid one guy was for having same username and password for different accounts. I guess to me... I didn't take it seriously... who brags in a chatroom about something like that? I guess there is honor among thieves on the internet. Nobody got any of my coin... yet.


----------



## givmedew

So where is the best place or best procedure for exchanging my feathercoin and litecoin into USD?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> So where is the best place or best procedure for exchanging my feathercoin and litecoin into USD?


That would be btc-e.com my fine sir!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I was watching a chat last night... I don't know how I ended up on this site. some guy bragging about a password stealing virus or some such. Saying how stupid one guy was for having same username and password for different accounts. I guess to me... I didn't take it seriously... who brags in a chatroom about something like that? I guess there is honor among thieves on the internet. Nobody got any of my coin... yet.


lulz you know what? That might of been the same guy who hacked my account in September. What chatroom was it?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Same as always - if you don't have completely unique passwords of maximum (or at least long and complex _enough_) - sooner or later the account will be compromised. There's simply too much 'free money' sitting there that is virtually indefensible in a legal context for it not to be considered 'low hanging fruit' for hackers.
> 
> That's why I use 10 word passphrases pulled from a random page in a book that only I know I use for that purpose. That way I can simply write down the page and line number in a little notebook I keep - and it's instant two factor protection. Even if someone steals the notebook... unless they somehow also know the book used... no good. The really nice thing is that every few months I can simply change the book to a different one - and update the passwords to the new words - while keeping the entries in the notebook exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of that helps with a 20char max password - which is part of the reason I didn't actually mine anything on their pool.
> 
> It's definitely not a perfect system - but unless I choose 2-3 books in a row which have exactly the same words in exactly the same positions on exactly the same pages... it's unlikely that someone would even have enough time to brute force them before they changed. Although I suppose someone could steal my notebook and all ~300 books off my bookshelves... but they would definitely have to kill me first to get that kind of access - and if I'm dead, then I really don't care who has access to my coins.


Pretty much the same here, my master passwords come from random books as well with a little more cryptic way of sourcing the characters & words than you described, and my library runs the gamut from fictional, to science, to mathematics, to history, and more. Around 2600 books, last count.







I use Lastpass for any unimportant incidentals like forums & such that don't matter so much to me.

The mission critical stuff, oh no. Keypass container, in an password protected 7zip file, that's in a Truecrypt container w/ a random key file for added security. I might add, with 12+ Tb of files on that computer to sift through looking for that key file, and before then you'll have to hack into an encrypted LVM to even get in to start looking. Good luck with that last part, I'm pretty sure all the holes are completely closed in a certain custom *nix flavor that's oft used for penetration testing.









That's how I roll where my personal info & banking is concerned. To any other os, it looks like a secure deleted drive, & windows always asks if you want to format the drive before you can use it. Lol! Sure, it's not convenient, but truly safe never is. I believe in taking care of my own house, in every respect...









If by chance my account there @ Hashco.ws was compromised, then it was either because of an inside job, or they were storing the pw's in plain text.... Unfortunately, not everyone follows as regimented & stringent a security protocol as us. Foolish mortals...









The only way they could've brute forced a bunch of 20 char. true randomized password is to have one massive gpu farm running Hashcat, & I'd like to think that the admins would be paying closer attention than to miss a large bit of traffic on the order of magnitude of something like that. I'm betting it was an inside job.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Can DOGE coins be converted in to LTC? If so where? I noticed LTC was worth a couple more dollars today over yesterday so wondering if its on the up again?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same here, my master passwords come from random books as well with a little more cryptic way of sourcing the characters & words than you described, and my library runs the gamut from fictional, to science, to mathematics, to history, and more. Around 2600 books, last count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Lastpass for any unimportant incidentals like forums & such that don't matter so much to me.
> 
> The mission critical stuff, oh no. Keypass container, in an password protected 7zip file, that's in a Truecrypt container w/ a random key file for added security. I might add, with 12+ Tb of files on that computer to sift through looking for that key file, and before then you'll have to hack into an encrypted LVM to even get in to start looking. Good luck with that last part, I'm pretty sure all the holes are completely closed in a certain custom *nix flavor that's oft used for penetration testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I roll where my personal info & banking is concerned. To any other os, it looks like a secure deleted drive, & windows always asks if you want to format the drive before you can use it. Lol! Sure, it's not convenient, but truly safe never is. I believe in taking care of my own house, in every respect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by chance my account there @ Hashco.ws was compromised, then it was either because of an inside job, or they were storing the pw's in plain text.... Unfortunately, not everyone follows as regimented & stringent a security protocol as us. Foolish mortals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way they could've brute forced a bunch of 20 char. true randomized password is to have one massive gpu farm running Hashcat, & I'd like to think that the admins would be paying closer attention than to miss a large bit of traffic on the order of magnitude of something like that. I'm betting it was an inside job.


Not to mention that they should have _at the very least_ had enforced timeouts for invalid attempts set at both the interface and the db levels.

As to the rest of your post...





















You make me feel inadequate with my level of security! Although at some point I subscribe to the value-proposition for comfort - if someone wants to hack my account here or on some other forum for which there is no tangible asset value... let them. Life is simply to busy to spend that much time securing every little aspect of my data/online presence. The only issue I would see with your solution potentially is that it might be too secure _for me_ - I can easily see forgetting the 'straightforward' way I used to authenticate some aspect of the protection-chain... and then I'd never be able to get it back at all! That's why I just keep my offsite backups encrypted with a password which is nonsense, but that I will never forget (depsite the fact that it could be cracked fairly quickly). It's very physically secure - just not very secure electronically... but it's offline so no big deal there.

Although just handing your data/crypto coins/etc. to someone is idiotic - it's also easy to put so many layers of foil on your head that you start walking into walls as well. You seem to have a very good methodology, which works for you obviously... however, I could easily see 'lesser mortals' falling victim to their own security and burning alive in their safe-house (so to speak).









I have added Yubi-keys as randomizers for my wife and myself as well as the above described process... so I guess it's a little more secure than described.


----------



## peezysc

Just wanted to stop by and wish you guys a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays.


----------



## selk22

Merry Christmas fellow miners!


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Can DOGE coins be converted in to LTC? If so where? I noticed LTC was worth a couple more dollars today over yesterday so wondering if its on the up again?


Coins-E is pretty much the best I've come across so far for straight up cryptocurrency-to-cryptocurrency exchanges.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not to mention that they should have _at the very least_ had enforced timeouts for invalid attempts set at both the interface and the db levels.
> 
> As to the rest of your post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make me feel inadequate with my level of security! Although at some point I subscribe to the value-proposition for comfort - if someone wants to hack my account here or on some other forum for which there is no tangible asset value... let them. Life is simply to busy to spend that much time securing every little aspect of my data/online presence. The only issue I would see with your solution potentially is that it might be too secure _for me_ - I can easily see forgetting the 'straightforward' way I used to authenticate some aspect of the protection-chain... and then I'd never be able to get it back at all! That's why I just keep my offsite backups encrypted with a password which is nonsense, but that I will never forget (depsite the fact that it could be cracked fairly quickly). It's very physically secure - just not very secure electronically... but it's offline so no big deal there.
> 
> Although just handing your data/crypto coins/etc. to someone is idiotic - it's also easy to put so many layers of foil on your head that you start walking into walls as well. You seem to have a very good methodology, which works for you obviously... however, I could easily see 'lesser mortals' falling victim to their own security and burning alive in their safe-house (so to speak).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have added Yubi-keys as randomizers for my wife and myself as well as the above described process... so I guess it's a little more secure than described.


Nah, I'd think that what precautions you've taken are more than adequate. Two factoring with that Yubikey is a very good idea btw.

I'm a bit more careful because of an insane life experience of the betrayal sort, which I don't care to relate in public (or even recount in my own mind, to be quite honest). I simply don't leave anything at all to chance any longer.









Have a happy happy, & a very merry all.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## KipH

Hey!
I am getting 271 Khash/s at dogechain pool on my 7850. is that OK?
And. Wow, I doged myself a coin. Much happy. Many hashs. Myself even, no help for first time


----------



## Markolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Hey!
> I am getting 271 Khash/s at dogechain pool on my 7850. is that OK?
> And. Wow, I doged myself a coin. Much happy. Many hashs. Myself even, no help for first time


Seems low. My 7790 hashes at 240. You should be in the high 300s or 400s


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markolc*
> 
> Seems low. My 7790 hashes at 240. You should be in the high 300s or 400s


Ivan help me, what have I done wrong.
I will have to read some optimization guides. I was just happy I gotted it to work


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Ivan help me, what have I done wrong.
> I will have to read some optimization guides. I was just happy I gotted it to work


Is it a 1 GB or 2GB 7850? On my 2GB ASUS 7850 I reach about 365KH/s steady. I believe my config is intensity 18, thread concurrency 8192 and clocks at 1050/1350. I believe everything there is correct, except the memory clocks, I'm not certain I use that clock speed but it seems quite familiar to me.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Any numbers on a w3680 i7 at 4.3GHz?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Is it a 1 GB or 2GB 7850? On my 2GB ASUS 7850 I reach about 365KH/s steady. I believe my config is intensity 18, thread concurrency 8192 and clocks at 1050/1350. I believe everything there is correct, except the memory clocks, I'm not certain I use that clock speed but it seems quite familiar to me.


It's a 2GB.
Quote:


> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.dogechain.info:3333 -u (Kips worker goes here) -p "LOL" --intensity 14 --thread-concurrency 8192 -g 1 -v 2
> --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1200


That's what I am running now. I forgot I needed to be using the computer at same time, for net and stuff. Getting about 300 (+/-20) now. so all good. Happy Newton's Birthday everyone!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> It's a 2GB.
> That's what I am running now. I forgot I needed to be using the computer at same time, for net and stuff. Getting about 300 (+/-20) now. so all good. Happy Newton's Birthday everyone!


Try turning your intensity up if you want more hashes per second, I just checked and mine is set to intensity 17. You can also try removing the lookup-gap 0, I don't believe that does anything.

And if you're up for it, try to see if your card can do 1050/1350 stable while mining.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Hey!
> I am getting 271 Khash/s at dogechain pool on my 7850. is that OK?
> And. Wow, I doged myself a coin. Much happy. Many hashs. Myself even, no help for first time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Try turning your intensity up if you want more hashes per second, I just checked and mine is set to intensity 17. You can also try removing the lookup-gap 0, I don't believe that does anything.
> 
> And if you're up for it, try to see if your card can do 1050/1350 stable while mining.


His card can do better but he wanted the pc to be usable while mining









Merry xmas guys!

Feel free to stop by this thread. I just sent someone a small gift









https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=383569.0


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> His card can do better but he wanted the pc to be usable while mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry xmas guys!
> 
> Feel free to stop by this thread. I just sent someone a small gift


I was just happy I could start doge mining myself. Yes, at 17 I get 320 aboot, but completely slows computer to unusable. 14 I can hardly tell its mining. That while still mining xpm on most cores.

For Xmas I may buy myself a quad of r9 280xes. It's cold out and I need to heat the room.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and wish you guys a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays.


If you don't mind me asking, where are you from in SC? I'm in Chesterfield.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> His card can do better but he wanted the pc to be usable while mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry xmas guys!
> 
> Feel free to stop by this thread. I just sent someone a small gift


Oh derp totally missed that.


----------



## ccRicers

Well, I have to take apart my computer again to add a bunch more things to the build and tomorrow to add the water cooling components. Normally I wouldn't mind shutting off the computer to do such things but now it's different, because every hour it's turned off, I'm not mining. Which is also why I would want to get my other mining rig running ASAP


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Well, I have to take apart my computer again to add a bunch more things to the build and tomorrow to add the water cooling components. Normally I wouldn't mind shutting off the computer to do such things but now it's different, because every hour it's turned off, I'm not mining. Which is also why I would want to get my other mining rig running ASAP


I can relate lol...why I wanna get an nvidia card for my rig and keep the amd ones in a dedicated miner.


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, I actually want to try BAMT out, but that means my miner is down for the duration. I also want to try tweaking them to get a bit more than what I have been getting hash wise, but that also means they are down for that time period. I think once I make my investment back i will mess with it.


----------



## utnorris

DBL post


----------



## spacin9

Hope nobody here had too many doges in dogewallet.com. I'm not the smartest guy in the world... but who would leave millions of alt-coins in an online wallet?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Does anyone know of any other pools like Middlecoin and Hashcows?


Anyone?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Yeah, I actually want to try BAMT out, but that means my miner is down for the duration. I also want to try tweaking them to get a bit more than what I have been getting hash wise, but that also means they are down for that time period. I think once I make my investment back i will mess with it.










I hear you on that! BAMT is out of the question for me at the moment, because, losing some serious clock speed due to limited over volting in Nix isn't what I need right now. Plus, I just got my RMA'd xz77 *ugh, typos* board back, and I'm loathe to break down my loop to drop the Apogee Drive back on my bare nekkid 3570k for the hit I'll take w/ the loss of kh/s...









On the upside, my new EVGA Supernova 1000w G2 cured my vdroop/sag, and I've been concurrently cpu & gpu mining for the past 48 hours without even a momentary bobble.

There's always some salt to throw in there though, and like I told Ivan when I first got it hooked up, I swear I've seen crappy Diablotek's with a better sleeving job than this SuperNova has.

Really EVGA? 6" of the 24 pin cables unsleeved? Why even bother sleeving it if you're going to do a half assed job of it? Label me: unimpressed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Anyone?


Sorry my friend, those are the only pools i know of that pay out dividends in BTC. I've been on Multipool for much of my mining lately though, & it's been good to me.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Anyone?


Multipool.us is where I mine DOGE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Hope nobody here had too many doges in dogewallet.com. I'm not the smartest guy in the world... but who would leave millions of alt-coins in an online wallet?


Not me, I'll tell ya that much!


----------



## antonio8

Is cgwatcher pretty accurate in it's stats?

I am curious because when I just came back after a couple days and see that it says I found @ 500 blocks while at MultiPool.

So I decided to switch to a pool offering bounties for finding blocks.

After about 28 mins in the new pool, cgwatcher says I have found 35 blocks. Cgminer also shows me finding blocks. The new pool stats does not show me anywhere as finding blocks.

Could cgminer and cgwatch both be off? Accourding to both I should be 35k more coins. If I am finding blocks I would like to be somewhere, where they are paying bounties.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Is cgwatcher pretty accurate in it's stats?
> 
> I am curious because when I just came back after a couple days and see that it says I found @ 500 blocks while at MultiPool.
> 
> So I decided to switch to a pool offering bounties for finding blocks.
> 
> After about 28 mins in the new pool, cgwatcher says I have found 35 blocks. Cgminer also shows me finding blocks. The new pool stats does not show me anywhere as finding blocks.
> 
> Could cgminer and cgwatch both be off? Accourding to both I should be 35k more coins. If I am finding blocks I would like to be somewhere, where they are paying bounties.


If that's your system you're mining on, you certainly have not found 500 blocks. Those are probably accepted shares or something similar, or more likely the number of new blocks that have been found while you've been connected to the network - but they have not been found by you specifically. You'd be better off in a pool which doesn't give those rewards, as then you'd get more "per block found" so to speak.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

ltc price is creeping back up


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> If that's your system you're mining on, you certainly have not found 500 blocks. Those are probably accepted shares or something similar, or more likely the number of new blocks that have been found while you've been connected to the network - but they have not been found by you specifically. You'd be better off in a pool which doesn't give those rewards, as then you'd get more "per block found" so to speak.


Thanks.

I should have put these pics. The first is from the MuiltPool the second is from the new pool and I snapped it where it says I found a new block.

I'll just put these as program errors.


EDIT: That is not the system I am running in my mine.


----------



## Moragg

No, it looks like cgminer thinks it needs a share that is at least diff 221, which would explain all the "block found" messages. Not sure how or why that is the case, but you absolutely definitely have not found that many blocks with your hashpower. I would redownload cgminer to be on the safe side, and just check over your .conf - though the issue is more likely to be with your pool.


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can use meta trader 4 for the btc/usd pair...that's like the standard forex tool (?)


I could care less about bitcoin bro. Litecoin is what I originally asked about.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> No, it looks like cgminer thinks it needs a share that is at least diff 221, which would explain all the "block found" messages. Not sure how or why that is the case, but you absolutely definitely have not found that many blocks with your hashpower. I would redownload cgminer to be on the safe side, and just check over your .conf - though the issue is more likely to be with your pool.


Thanks


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone have a dedicated Worldcoin Pool that they trust? I am wanting to spend a couple nights on it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

EAC has been listed on an exchange. Seems like a new exchange that no one seems to like at the moment. Prices seem out of wack as well. http://www.ecrypto.net/index.php?x=150


----------



## spacin9

I've done world coin... until further notice. Bark at the moon.. but keep your feet on terra firma.


----------



## Namwons

My "penny" coin (Infinite Coin IFC) has been gaining good ground in last few days







. The Chinese seem to love to buy up this coin at BTer. not a very expensive coin, but extremely easy to mine.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where are you from in SC? I'm in Chesterfield.


Nice. I'm in Anderson, SC now, but I grew up in Bennettsville.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> My "penny" coin (Infinite Coin IFC) has been gaining good ground in last few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Chinese seem to love to buy up this coin at BTer. not a very expensive coin, but extremely easy to mine.


I know IFC rocks for trading. I wish the block reward didn't just half though.


----------



## CravinR1

How to CPU mine


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I know IFC rocks for trading. I wish the block reward didn't just half though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> My "penny" coin (Infinite Coin IFC) has been gaining good ground in last few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Chinese seem to love to buy up this coin at BTer. not a very expensive coin, but extremely easy to mine.


That would explain the jump in price and net hash increase.


----------



## dogbiscuit

getting a lot of stales at multipool.us - what's a better pool for DOGE ?


----------



## meckert15834

I know we dont like cryptsy here. But if anyone wants to risk it you can now trade doge for ltc


----------



## Moragg

Don't tempt people. Cryptsy is god-awful - slow is fine, but all the fake buy/sell orders to attract people, and people getting negative balance... something is seriously wrong with that "exchange".


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Don't tempt people. Cryptsy is god-awful - slow is fine, but all the fake buy/sell orders to attract people, and people getting negative balance... something is seriously wrong with that "exchange".


From what I hear, the owner is based in Florida, in an area notorous as scamtown usa. I've used coin-e and BTer and thier transactions, regardless of time have been fantastic time wise. There are many options and I don't understand why so many keep going to cryptsy. It's irrelevant at this point.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Don't tempt people. Cryptsy is god-awful - slow is fine, but all the fake buy/sell orders to attract people, and people getting negative balance... something is seriously wrong with that "exchange".
> 
> 
> 
> From what I hear, the owner is based in Florida, in an area notorous as scamtown usa. I've used coin-e and BTer and there transactions, regardless of time have been fantastic time wise. There are many options and I don't understand why so many keep going to cryptsy. It's irrelevant at this point.
Click to expand...

Would explain a lot...

Nevertheless, I once deposited 30K doge into cryptsy, it stopped "pending" 20 hours later and I immediately withdrew every penny. And thank god I always make up different passwords and usernames for every site I'm on. Anything protecting money is basically 20 random characters (minimum). If anyone has enough power to break through that they'd find it a lot more profitable to mine XPM


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> I know we dont like cryptsy here. But if anyone wants to risk it you can now trade doge for ltc


Great. Another addition to the market to make the site even slower


----------



## utnorris

Anyone using BAMT? I have tried it on two different USB's and each time it showed it loading but then the screen goes blank. This is the latest 1.2 version with the 290 drivers.


----------



## antonio8

Question to anyone using Doge.

I seen that the newest version is 1.3 and being recommended to install it.

If I update it will it erase my old doge folder in appdata? Do I just run it or move my .dat wallet file before update and then move it back after update?

Thanks


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Question to anyone using Doge.
> 
> I seen that the newest version is 1.3 and being recommended to install it.
> 
> If I update it will it erase my old doge folder in appdata? Do I just run it or move my .dat wallet file before update and then move it back after update?
> 
> Thanks


No, you don't have to do anything besides just install it. It just changes the program and doesn't change the user wallet files.


----------



## meckert15834

I'm running a D-link wirellless card and anytime I start GUIminer I get disconnected from the internet.

Has anyone else had this happen and if so do you have a fix?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I know IFC rocks for trading. I wish the block reward didn't just half though.


Looks like Infinite coin is a diamond in the rough.. it's not on many exchanges, and not on the Coinwarz list either. But combined with my "new" mining rig I should be getting almost one LTC per day with 1200 kH/s. Wowzers


----------



## Namwons

Ripple (coinmarketcap doesnt even list the exchange for Ripple lol)... MasterCoin? Where the hell did these come from? Single exchange coins? Scam coins being price manipulated on single exchanges? be cautious if you decide to buy into these coins. read up on them first. im going to now.

...Total Market Cap is also over 10B now 12.5B...but all these new coins keep saturating the market imo.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> Ripple (coinmarketcap doesnt even list the exchange for Ripple lol)... MasterCoin? Where the hell did these come from? Single exchange coins? Scam coins being price manipulated on single exchanges? be cautious if you decide to buy into these coins. read up on them first. im going to now.
> 
> ...Total Market Cap is also over 10B now 12.5B


Yeah, Ripple has been considered a scam for a while, mostly in that it is presented in the guise that it is decentralized using clever terminology but it's really not. And they're 100% premined. RippleScam is a good website that exposes it. The Bitcoin community stands against everything that Ripple is about.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Anyone have a dedicated Worldcoin Pool that they trust? I am wanting to spend a couple nights on it.


I am using wdc.nut2pools.com if you are still interested. Not dedicated, but I have found it to be the only one with a crazy difficulty fluctuation that has a reliable connection to boot. Hope this helped!


----------



## dealio

ripple and mastercoin, i was reading about them last night. i did not understood completely wth they are... some sort of meta coin / protocol piggybacking on BTC and LTC networks...and i dont think you can actually mine them. such confused.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> No, you don't have to do anything besides just install it. It just changes the program and doesn't change the user wallet files.


Easy enough to copy paste a back up in case you mess up.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> ripple and mastercoin, i was reading about them last night. i did not understood completely wth they are... some sort of meta coin / protocol piggybacking on BTC and LTC networks...and i dont think you can actually mine them. such confused.


This pretty much summarizes what this industry is fast becoming. I'm done with it. It's only going to get substantial worse from here out. Especially once it forks out yet again to a new mining method after scyrpt asics destroy this market. Completely flooded with scams.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This pretty much summarizes what this industry is fast becoming. I'm done with it. It's only going to get substantial worse from here out. Especially once it forks out yet again to a new mining method after scyrpt asics destroy this market. Completely flooded with scams.


SIGH...of the top 5 coins today, only BTC/LTC arent scams. but the market as a whole is growing which is good. must be after holidays spending craze, might even keep climbing till the new year. lets hope...and screw all these scams coins. be aware folks


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> SIGH...of the top 5 coins today, only BTC/LTC arent scams. but the market as a whole is growing which is good. must be after holidays spending craze, might even keep climbing till the new year. lets hope...and screw all these scams coins. be aware folks


What top coin list are you reading?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What top coin list are you reading?


coinmarketcap.com


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Looks like Infinite coin is a diamond in the rough.. it's not on many exchanges, and not on the Coinwarz list either. But combined with my "new" mining rig I should be getting almost one LTC per day with 1200 kH/s. Wowzers


I was doing close to 4 LTC per day about a week ago when the block reward was 16000 and difficulty was 0.9. I think those days are gone for now unless the price keeps going up.


----------



## CravinR1

Where do you trade lky coin. Multipool.us has it as most profitabke


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This pretty much summarizes what this industry is fast becoming. I'm done with it. It's only going to get substantial worse from here out. Especially once it forks out yet again to a new mining method after scyrpt asics destroy this market. Completely flooded with scams.


What a negative Nancy... I'll take whatever coins you don't want. Just tell me what you have and I'll give you addresses to send them to.


----------



## HighTemplar

780 KH/s on one of my extra 780 Ti Reference cards. They're beast overclockers. On stock voltage they will all do 1300mhz.

That's undervolted @ 1292mhz.

Memory doesn't matter with cudaminer FYI guys.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I was doing close to 4 LTC per day about a week ago when the block reward was 16000 and difficulty was 0.9. I think those days are gone for now unless the price keeps going up.


So you're getting just under 2 LTC a day now? Heck, I'd be happy with one LTC each day.


----------



## nismoskyline

i came across the new butterfly labs 10gh/s bitcoin miners for 370 dollars, would these be a worthwhile investment? according to a calculator i used they'd earn around 120 dollars a month in btc, but i figured i'd ask you guys before i considered getting one


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> i came across the new butterfly labs 10gh/s bitcoin miners for 370 dollars, would these be a worthwhile investment? according to a calculator i used they'd earn around 120 dollars a month in btc, but i figured i'd ask you guys before i considered getting one


I wonder if that calculator projects changes in difficulty, because most don't. You'd be earning less each month.

The OP doesn't recommend buying bitcoin miners, since they rarely return on their investment. Worse if you are buying them straight from BFL because of the long delays before shipping. They literally have no consumer coverage or guarantees, I don't know why people keep supporting them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> i came across the new butterfly labs 10gh/s bitcoin miners for 370 dollars, would these be a worthwhile investment? according to a calculator i used they'd earn around 120 dollars a month in btc, but i figured i'd ask you guys before i considered getting one


You'd make 400 with a single 280x mining doge


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> i came across the new butterfly labs 10gh/s bitcoin miners for 370 dollars, would these be a worthwhile investment? according to a calculator i used they'd earn around 120 dollars a month in btc, but i figured i'd ask you guys before i considered getting one


Nah. BTC difficulty went up 200m in just the past few weeks even. Even a 60 gh/s miner is just a tiny drop in the bucket with questionable return on investment, let alone a 10 gh/s


----------



## Namwons

switched over to cryptmarketcap.com looks like a better site. and shows trade volume...DOGE is trade at a higher volume than LTC heh. and of the top 10 in market cap, QRK, PTS, WDC have good trade volume as well compared to the rest (excluding BTC/LTC).


----------



## legoman786

Avoid Cryptsy!!

https://pay.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/search?q=cryptsy&restrict_sr=on


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Avoid Cryptsy!!
> 
> https://pay.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/search?q=cryptsy&restrict_sr=on


I nominate this to be added to the OP


----------



## Campin

Wondering what the community here thinks of Megacoin?? Had quite the jump and looking at the website seem's like they want the coin to be taken seriously... Kinda thinking maybe it would look good in my basket...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Wondering what the community here thinks of Megacoin?? Had quite the jump and looking at the website seem's like they want the coin to be taken seriously... Kinda thinking maybe it would look good in my basket...


The chinese embraced mec, not sure what to think really...I prefer the new cpu coins that came out recently. XPM, PTS, DTC and now Memory Coin 2.0, all worth a look.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The chinese embraced mec, not sure what to think really...I prefer the new cpu coins that came out recently. XPM, PTS, DTC and now Memory Coin 2.0, all worth a look.


I should, I feel like right now I'm playing catch up as those that are longer in the game get the advantage of mining every coin early when it's new and that way they can kinda keep a head and establish good positions with minimum effort... I'm guessing these CPU coins are not heavily mined as everyone is focused on the scrypt based GPU coins... So probably a good idea to get that position now in case they do take off.. So in short I'll look into it...









But I still thinking mec could be a good play and I like the tight float of coins, only a max of about 40 million, which mean if the coin does catch on it has a lot of room to run...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So I got my various new mining items in.


The 6950 is unlocked to 6970. So.... do I leave the stock cooler on it, or do I do the zip-tie mod for the H60 I have laying around?

Also, how the devil do you set up ASIC miners to work?


----------



## meckert15834

Got my rig tuned in I think. I'll keep tweaking but right now I'm getting 1525K/hash on my 3 HD6970s.

I still have 1 more to add but I'm waiting on a riser.

I'm pretty happy







since I got all 4 cards at $170 each


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So I got my various new mining items in.
> 
> 
> The 6950 is unlocked to 6970. So.... do I leave the stock cooler on it, or do I do the zip-tie mod for the H60 I have laying around?
> 
> Also, how the devil do you set up ASIC miners to work?




you have to download the software so your comp recognizes them, then set it up like so

D:\Downloads\cgminer-3.1.1-windows\cgminer-3.1.1-windows\cgminer-nogpu.exe -o your website thing -u your user -p your pass --icarus-options 115200:1:1 --icarus-timing 3.0=100 -S //./COM3 -S //./COM4

now the com# corresponds to what your computer recognizes them as

the software is from silicon labs, google it


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So I got my various new mining items in.
> 
> 
> The 6950 is unlocked to 6970. So.... do I leave the stock cooler on it, or do I do the zip-tie mod for the H60 I have laying around?
> 
> Also, how the devil do you set up ASIC miners to work?


Nice 6950, it's the exact same model and card as mine, shaders unlocked as well.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So you're getting just under 2 LTC a day now? Heck, I'd be happy with one LTC each day.


I can mine 2 LTC a day mining LTC but other alts are way more profitable to mine and trade. That's why I'm bummed


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Where are you guys trading doge for ltc?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Where are you guys trading doge for ltc?


I trade Doge/Netcoins/TAG/Protoshares/etc for BTC directly, but I just as often wait for the market value to dip, like now, and buy. Taking advantage of the pump & dumps will net you a fair amount more profit than just mining alone.







The only downside is that it's fairly time consuming, because you have to keep a close watch over the market prices. It's also a bit more risky, due to needing funds on hand at the exchange to be able to buy at a moment's notice, vs. the lag of transferring from your wallet to the exchange, given the exchange(s) history of being compromised through hacking (or in some cases, by their outright theft).

Ofc, the trading game can always bite you in the posterior if the market value flatline's permanently too...

I use Bter & Coins-e mostly, for my trading of Alt's.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Jeez, just looked at cryptsy and it said I could get about 12 LTC for 1000 DOGE.

I checked it on the buy/sell box - it wasn't just my math.

I look down, and look up again and that price is nowhere to be seen. This happens a lot on cryptsy, saw it happen on the SXC bubble - phantom prices.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Jeez, just looked at cryptsy and it said I could get about 12 LTC for 1000 DOGE.
> 
> I checked it on the buy/sell box - it wasn't just my math.
> 
> I look down, and look up again and that price is nowhere to be seen. This happens a lot on cryptsy, saw it happen on the SXC bubble - phantom prices.


12 LTC for 1000 Doge isn't that good. My 390ish Doge was worth 14 LTC the other day.

[edit] Whoa I just got owned by your post lol. I've been staring at my FTC all day so I was thinking smaller numbers. As ccRicers said, it was likely a fake sell.


----------



## ccRicers

LOL probably people trolling with fake sell walls and such.


----------



## legoman786

Thanks to the users here: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_100 Post 3239

I will be moving my second 5770 into my main rig, sometime this weekend. I will install my 4850 into the HTPC and use that for mining while the wife and kids aren't making use of it for entertainment.

Score for better consistency.


----------



## Moragg

EAC is on coinedup!!!

I have all 600K deposited, waiting for a decent buy/sell price - all the "top" EAC bids are for tiny amounts of the stuff.


----------



## ivanlabrie

No fx 8320/8350 owners want to fiddle with PTS mining? It's for scientific purposes...


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No fx 8320/8350 owners want to fiddle with PTS mining? It's for scientific purposes...


Buddy's got an 8150 mining PTS. I got no numbers though.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> EAC is on coinedup!!!
> 
> I have all 600K deposited, waiting for a decent buy/sell price - all the "top" EAC bids are for tiny amounts of the stuff.


Near to 2 BTC worth...ima wait too.

Damn if only the difficulty wasn't so bad at start i would have mined this.

I followed this from start,waited like 5h for the launch for just see difficulty skyrocket within minutes.

Managed to mine 4K on pools,lost all the interest on this as i wanted to solomine.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> EAC is on coinedup!!!
> 
> I have all 600K deposited, waiting for a decent buy/sell price - all the "top" EAC bids are for tiny amounts of the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Near to 2 BTC worth...ima wait too.
> 
> Damn if only the difficulty wasn't so bad at start i would have mined this.
> 
> I followed this from start,waited like 5h for the launch for just see difficulty skyrocket within minutes.
> 
> Managed to mine 4K on pools,lost all the interest on this as i wanted to solomine.
Click to expand...

Sold out for 0.000004 BTC/EAC. Not bad for 30 hours mining, and makes back every penny I spent setting up my rig just over a week ago









Didn't have the bottle to hold out any longer. The price is going down though, I'm waiting for it to bottom out. Might re-invest and wait for the bounce-back, not sure if my heart could handle that though.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Sold out for 0.000004 BTC/EAC. Not bad for 30 hours mining, and makes back every penny I spent setting up my rig just over a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have the bottle to hold out any longer. The price is going down though, I'm waiting for it to bottom out. Might re-invest and wait for the bounce-back, not sure if my heart could handle that though.


That's a nice sell. I see prices have dropped a bit to 0.0000035 BTC but it's kind of still a ways to settle. Better debut than the crazy Doge prices at Cryptsy, though.


----------



## ForceProjection

Ugh, still can't access Coins-e. Same story: 503 Over Quota" messages. I'm just not having any luck at all today.

After putting my 1090t system back together, my UD-5's not detecting either my 6950 or my 7950, and there's no onboard vid at all. Reseated all cards, changed pci-e slots, removed one card, then the other trying each singly, fully discharged the board with power removed, cleared the cmos with every step I took. Nothing. Nada. No, no, zero. It was working fine before pulling the 7950 to drain the loop and put my cpu block back on it. No leaks or logical reasons why this is happening either.

I'm just about ready to "fix" it... with a sledgehammer.









All of my wallets are on that machine, on an ssd that's buried inside a Lian Li 5 1/4" slot to slim optical drive converter, under the bluray drive, in a Lian Li T60 test bench. To get the drive out requires: Draining the water cooling system, removal of the the cpu block, mobo, radiators, mobo tray, et al. It's a royal pain in my...


----------



## Moragg

Market seems to be settling around the price I paid. Hopefully it doesn't go up too much and make me regret the sell-out, but I'll put it mostly into WDC in a few weeks for before the WDC/USD exchange is made open to the public.


----------



## dealio

sometimes i mine a few coins at once, to keep track of whats whats in started manually changing the color of the text in each console window. doge = yellow, wdc = blue, eac = green, middlecoin = btc orange, etc

doing this was annoying, because i was doing it the derp way. via rightclicking cmd title bar => properties => screen text ...

today it suddenly hit me. adding a line to the batch file does the same thing

Code:



Code:


color E
cudaminer.exe  -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x15 -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 19WYGydVG4mjqmtaPhQgZn9riwEHwUVtSc

btw "color E" looks like BTC orange to me


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hexadecimal color values 

I do the same thing. Different colors for different coins.


----------



## jagz

Anyone having connectivity problems with multipool today? That pool for whatever reason hashes my Diamond 7970 about 80 kh/s higher than any other pool site for any other coin. I'm giving hashfaster a shot for now.

3850 doge in 40 minutes. Nice. (1200 kh/s)

Is this for real? What? Have I been missing out on that many Doge? 4200 unconfirmed in 45 minutes? I would get 1000 an hour on multipool at the same difficulty.


----------



## RAFFY

If you guys were to purchase a motherboard for a dedicated miner which motherboard would you purchase? I usually order online but I an back home and there is a tiger direct, micro center and Fry's in the area. I found an Asus board at Tiger direct that has 4 pcie, 2 PCI and 1 PCI x1 it was socket 1150 and cost $115. I forgot to write down the exact model but it had a tan and black color theme. Also I read some where that you can use PCI x1 risers in pcie slots is this true?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If you guys were to purchase a motherboard for a dedicated miner which motherboard would you purchase? I usually order online but I an back home and there is a tiger direct, micro center and Fry's in the area. I found an Asus board at Tiger direct that has 4 pcie, 2 PCI and 1 PCI x1 it was socket 1150 and cost $115. I forgot to write down the exact model but it had a tan and black color theme. Also I read some where that you can use PCI x1 risers in pcie slots is this true?


Honestly, I'd go for a cheap AM3+ mobo you can stick a cheaper single core Sempron in. Mine's an Asrock Extreme 3, has 4 PCIE slots if I want them but only running 3 now - that way no need for risers, and a cheap delta fan on top of them and one on the end keep temps at a cool 80C.

If I was building a bunch of dedicated miners, it's so much easier to just do 3 card rigs and not bother about risers that I'd always go that route. Single 1200+W PSU and some delta's, 100% fan speed and some really big fans to move away hot air and you're golden.

Edit: of course, if I had one of those specially built mining frames risers wouldn't be so much of an issue, but they still seem more effort than they're worth.


----------



## chronicfx

Galaxy coin at $4500/day at 1400 khash... hope someone caught that


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If you guys were to purchase a motherboard for a dedicated miner which motherboard would you purchase? I usually order online but I an back home and there is a tiger direct, micro center and Fry's in the area. I found an Asus board at Tiger direct that has 4 pcie, 2 PCI and 1 PCI x1 it was socket 1150 and cost $115. I forgot to write down the exact model but it had a tan and black color theme. Also I read some where that you can use PCI x1 risers in pcie slots is this true?


I'd do a 4P G34 amd rig with 6 gpus personally...4 x 16 core opterons lol

mine mmc or pts on cpu and doge on gpus


----------



## ABeta

Can someone share some resources on how to follow the coin worth etc, where to cash out or exchange dogecoin and stuff?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd do a 4P G34 amd rig with 6 gpus personally...4 x 16 core opterons lol
> 
> mine mmc or pts on cpu and doge on gpus


How much does that cost?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Anyone having connectivity problems with multipool today? That pool for whatever reason hashes my Diamond 7970 about 80 kh/s higher than any other pool site for any other coin. I'm giving hashfaster a shot for now.
> 
> 3850 doge in 40 minutes. Nice. (1200 kh/s)
> 
> Is this for real? What? Have I been missing out on that many Doge? 4200 unconfirmed in 45 minutes? I would get 1000 an hour on multipool at the same difficulty.


How do I register? I'm on my phone, but I don't see any option to register.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Can someone share some resources on how to follow the coin worth etc, where to cash out or exchange dogecoin and stuff?


CoinChoose
Coin Market Cap
BTer.com I'll be using this soon for trading
Coinbase Respected USD/BTC site. I will be trading my alt's into BTC when a good opportunity arises and sell here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> How do I register? I'm on my phone, but I don't see any option to register.


On the left, in the other category "Sign Up"

Anyway, I am at 4800 Doge in 1 hour and 20 minutes. It's slowed down a bit relative to the doge per minute (maybe I got in on a block or something) but still is looking good. I'll let it ride longer until I have a better conclusion but by far it's blowing multi and fast-pool out of the water.


----------



## Namwons

CAT/DOGE...it happened


----------



## Moragg

Hopefully coinedup starts adding coins like this before cryptsy. I am so glad EAC debuted on a decent exchange, though their login system is really really iffy, so I exchanged quickly and pulled everything out.

Bter looks like the best site for day-trading right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> How much does that cost?


You can find the board I want for 500-600 and each cpu goes for 150-300 at fleabay...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Much wow. Many downtime.


----------



## dogbiscuit

So that's it for doge - now the novelty has worn off and kids are getting bored with saying 'such', it's going to slide into altcoin oblivion with all the other rubbish.


----------



## KipH

You could throw a dog biscuit at it









I have been planing a mining rig. Ran into 2 odd problems.
1, seems a guy bought a 500 r9 280x set up to mine. There is not a risor left in Taiwan








2, the price of said r9 280xs has gone up, but I found some 7970s for $7970NT. That's a great price eh. Should I get em or wait for r9 you all think?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> CoinChoose
> Coin Market Cap
> BTer.com I'll be using this soon for trading
> Coinbase Respected USD/BTC site. I will be trading my alt's into BTC when a good opportunity arises and sell here.
> On the left, in the other category "Sign Up"
> 
> Anyway, I am at 4800 Doge in 1 hour and 20 minutes. It's slowed down a bit relative to the doge per minute (maybe I got in on a block or something) but still is looking good. I'll let it ride longer until I have a better conclusion but by far it's blowing multi and fast-pool out of the water.


Which site lets you actually cash out?

I still don't understand how to do that yet.


----------



## mav2000

So I sent some dogecoins to bter.com after setting up and account and and I cant see them there yet. Does this take time?

It gave me an address to which I should send it to.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> So I sent some dogecoins to bter.com after setting up and account and and I cant see them there yet. Does this take time?
> 
> It gave me an address to which I should send it to.


When I sent my doge to bter I think it took a few minutes to show up as pending, then just under an hour to be usable.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> When I sent my doge to bter I think it took a few minutes to show up as pending, then just under an hour to be usable.


When doge debut on BTer, even with all the traffic it was in my account in under a minute and usable in two. Same with withdrawals.

I guess I missed eac on coinedup. Any word on what exchange it might hit next? Seems like a waste to sell now.


----------



## korruptedkaos

is cryptsy any good?

I just signed up & am looking to deposit some ftc/ltc then convert to btc, so far I have just been selling on ebay? but the fees are silly really.

now if I come to sell btc in the uk, which is the best place to do that?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> is cryptsy any good?
> 
> I just signed up & am looking to deposit some ftc/ltc then convert to btc, so far I have just been selling on ebay? but the fees are silly really.
> 
> now if I come to sell btc in the uk, which is the best place to do that?


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo CRYPTSY BAD!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo CRYPTSY BAD!


oh well I just deposited my ftc there! oops

no confirmation yet? not even 1









how long will it roughly take to sell them for btc?


----------



## CravinR1

Crypsy will use your coins to trade for a few days. Absolute garbage


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> oh well I just deposited my ftc there! oops
> 
> no confirmation yet? not even 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long will it roughly take to sell them for btc?


Who knows. It might be 10 minutes before you receive them... or it might be 10 days.
.....
(months)

.............
(years)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Who knows. It might be 10 minutes before you receive them... or it might be 10 days.
> .....
> (months)
> 
> .............
> (years)


which exchange should I use then?

I hope your kidding about months!

think I might just stick to ebay lol, hard cash instantly









the fees are terrible though


----------



## legoman786

Installed both 5770's in my rig (previously one per rig) and the top GPU is choking for air.







VisionTek made the coolers like 2.1 slots or something. It's frustrating.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> which exchange should I use then?
> 
> I hope your kidding about months!
> 
> think I might just stick to ebay lol, hard cash instantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fees are terrible though


I use btc-e for FTC, LTC, BTC, and all the other coins they have. For anything else like DOGE I use vircurex.

BTC I would NOT recommend eBay for selling crypto. I've gotten burned hard and had my paypal account frozen for two weeks for selling LTC.

and yes I'm kidding about months









but years....


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I use btc-e for FTC, LTC, BTC, and all the other coins they have. For anything else like DOGE I use vircurex.
> 
> BTC I would NOT recommend eBay for selling crypto. I've gotten burned hard and had my paypal account frozen for two weeks for selling LTC.
> 
> and yes I'm kidding about months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but years....


thx I might try btc-e for a few ltc & see how it is.

I have not had any probs on ebay so far! I actually put in my listing that by bidding on them they are waiving there rights to eBay's & paypals buyer protection programs & that no refund will be given for providing the wrong address!

I only sell LTC in 1's so its no biggie, & I sell the FTC in 50's

haha nice joke on the years! u iz joking right


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Honestly, I'd go for a cheap AM3+ mobo you can stick a cheaper single core Sempron in. Mine's an Asrock Extreme 3, has 4 PCIE slots if I want them but only running 3 now - that way no need for risers, and a cheap delta fan on top of them and one on the end keep temps at a cool 80C.
> 
> If I was building a bunch of dedicated miners, it's so much easier to just do 3 card rigs and not bother about risers that I'd always go that route. Single 1200+W PSU and some delta's, 100% fan speed and some really big fans to move away hot air and you're golden.
> 
> Edit: of course, if I had one of those specially built mining frames risers wouldn't be so much of an issue, but they still seem more effort than they're worth.


+rep thanks man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd do a 4P G34 amd rig with 6 gpus personally...4 x 16 core opterons lol
> 
> mine mmc or pts on cpu and doge on gpus


+rep, now that would be interesting and much wow!


----------



## CravinR1

I'm pretty sure the disclaimers don't help you any with eBay or PayPal


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the disclaimers don't help you any with eBay or PayPal


prob not tbh









but it deters the scammers I think? ive sold 16 ltc & 150 ftc & all have been sound so far. touch wood!

and no its not that kind of wood







before anyone decides to use it









oh & my trade on cryptsy was instant! converted to btc straight away after confirming?

LIES! ALL LIES!


----------



## mav2000

What are the new currencies you guys are mining now days?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> You could throw a dog biscuit at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been planing a mining rig. Ran into 2 odd problems.
> 1, seems a guy bought a 500 r9 280x set up to mine. There is not a risor left in Taiwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2, the price of said r9 280xs has gone up, but I found some 7970s for $7970NT. That's a great price eh. Should I get em or wait for r9 you all think?


7970s are a crapshoot...I've tried 4 of them so far, neither could do over 630kh/s.
280X's, have all reliably done over 700kh/s for me, and I've tried 7 of them, different brands and models too.


----------



## cam51037

Just curious, is anyone having issues logging into bitcointalk? Ever since the website went down because of that man in the middle attack I haven't been able to log in, unless I'm in incognito mode in chrome. I just tried my phone as well and it gives me the same error as on pc: An error has occurred, you have to wait about 45 seconds to log in again."


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> CoinChoose
> Coin Market Cap
> BTer.com I'll be using this soon for trading
> Coinbase Respected USD/BTC site. I will be trading my alt's into BTC when a good opportunity arises and sell here.
> On the left, in the other category "Sign Up"
> 
> Anyway, I am at 4800 Doge in 1 hour and 20 minutes. It's slowed down a bit relative to the doge per minute (maybe I got in on a block or something) but still is looking good. I'll let it ride longer until I have a better conclusion but by far it's *blowing multi and fast-pool out of the water*.


What pool are you in?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> prob not tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it deters the scammers I think? ive sold 16 ltc & 150 ftc & all have been sound so far. touch wood!
> 
> and no its not that kind of wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before anyone decides to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh & my trade on cryptsy was instant! converted to btc straight away after confirming?
> 
> LIES! ALL LIES!


I didn't realize I was getting scammed until weeks later when I started getting messages saying, "Where are my coins? I never got them" Spewing crap outta their mouths. They eventually reported me to PayPal who did nothing for me because that is how eBay is and the scammers got their money back along with the coins I sent them. I had screen shots of the wallet sending the coins to the address that they gave me along with message proof that they requested I send them to that address, but PayPal doesn't care at all.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I didn't realize I was getting scammed until weeks later when I started getting messages saying, "Where are my coins? I never got them" Spewing crap outta their mouths. They eventually reported me to PayPal who did nothing for me because that is how eBay is and the scammers got their money back along with the coins I sent them. I had screen shots of the wallet sending the coins to the address that they gave me along with message proof that they requested I send them to that address, but PayPal doesn't care at all.


well I guess you were just targeted by them? must of been something that let them think they could get away with it!

all the people I have dealt with have all left positive feedback & I always had the revelant info in the listing.

I always asked for confirmation from them & supply them with proof of the sent coins through block explorer?

Once they say they have received them in a message its game over for them.

I have had 1 try it on I think, he didn't pay for like 2 days & then I just cancelled on him! he was a scammer trying to find a hole in the listing I reckon

I always do this

tell them there waiving there rights to buyer protection
there will be no refunds for a wrongly sent address
you will cancel the purchase if you suspect it to be fraudulent or scammers
you will supply proof of sending to the address they supplied through the ltc block explorer
and always get them to say they have received it in a message
once they leave feedback I think your good!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Just remember that the only way you are allowed to sell crypto through eBay is through physical media. Any other way can get you in trouble. Most of the time they will just cancel your listing. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad you have had good luck with it. Just be really careful!


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I didn't realize I was getting scammed until weeks later when I started getting messages saying, "Where are my coins? I never got them" Spewing crap outta their mouths. They eventually reported me to PayPal who did nothing for me because that is how eBay is and the scammers got their money back along with the coins I sent them. I had screen shots of the wallet sending the coins to the address that they gave me along with message proof that they requested I send them to that address, but PayPal doesn't care at all.
> 
> 
> 
> well I guess you were just targeted by them? must of been something that let them think they could get away with it!
> 
> all the people I have dealt with have all left positive feedback & I always had the revelant info in the listing.
> 
> I always asked for confirmation from them & supply them with proof of the sent coins through block explorer?
> 
> Once they say they have received them in a message its game over for them.
> 
> I have had 1 try it on I think, he didn't pay for like 2 days & then I just cancelled on him! he was a scammer trying to find a hole in the listing I reckon
> 
> I always do this
> 
> tell them there waiving there rights to buyer protection
> there will be no refunds for a wrongly sent address
> you will cancel the purchase if you suspect it to be fraudulent or scammers
> you will supply proof of sending to the address they supplied through the ltc block explorer
> and always get them to say they have received it in a message
> once they leave feedback I think your good!
Click to expand...

Sorry but that doesn't waive their rights to buyer protection.

In the future you will need to mail them the coins with a tracking number. You must send something to the persons address.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> You could throw a dog biscuit at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been planing a mining rig. Ran into 2 odd problems.
> 1, seems a guy bought a 500 r9 280x set up to mine. There is not a risor left in Taiwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2, the price of said r9 280xs has gone up, but I found some 7970s for $7970NT. That's a great price eh. Should I get em or wait for r9 you all think?


I don't know why people are spending all this money on new GPU's when HD5*** are so cheap now.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I use btc-e for FTC, LTC, BTC, and all the other coins they have. For anything else like DOGE I use vircurex.
> 
> BTC I would NOT recommend eBay for selling crypto. I've gotten burned hard and had my paypal account frozen for two weeks for selling LTC.
> 
> and yes I'm kidding about months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but years....


I was haggling over a bitcoin a while ago - £17, no I'll give you £14, no how about £16.

Ha, glad I didn't take his bait with his overpriced garbage bitcoins - otherwise I would have been £2 down at least !


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just remember that the only way you are allowed to sell crypto through eBay is through physical media. Any other way can get you in trouble. Most of the time they will just cancel your listing. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad you have had good luck with it. Just be really careful!


im in the uk so maybe its a little different tbh! I guess I have been pretty lucky really









ive been messing on cryptsy so far & I think my ebay days are gone now tbh, think im gonna trade in the future & cash out btc on mt gox?

would really like to know if anyone in the uk has experience with cashing out btc?

where is the best place to turn btc into gbp


----------



## meckert15834

I have nothing to do with this seller at all. But I'm just trying to pas along a good word.

I ordered 2 PCI risers (16x1 non powered) from "gpuminer" on eBay

They aren't the cheap $5 ones from china .

They shipped the same day I ordered and I got them in 3 days.

They showed up. I installed them and one was dead.

I sent then an email about the DOA one and that shipped out a new ( no cost ) one that day and I got it in 2 days.

I'm just trying to help you guys out. If your looking for a 16x1 riser I'd buy from them they are in the USA


----------



## cam51037

It seems the location I store my miners at has either had a major power failure or a major network failure. One of them should always be up and mining if both the internet and power are on, and it's been offline for awhile now. I guess I'll go over and check on it all later today. That's kind of a bummer.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just remember that the only way you are allowed to sell crypto through eBay is through physical media. Any other way can get you in trouble. Most of the time they will just cancel your listing. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad you have had good luck with it. Just be really careful!


I've had listings removed, and just got off the phone with CS again. Yes eBay is not a smart play on crypto sale, there really is no disclaimer you can put in there that will guarantee you don't get scammed. Anyway, the 3 buyer's I have dealt with have been great. As for listing removal, it pains me seeing thousands of other listings... and some people even have a business doing it via eBay and continue unopposed. They aren't sending paper wallets either, yet my lowly cheap listing is removed numerous times. I won't try again until I iron everything out with the listing department, that's where CS directed me this time.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I've had listings removed, and just got off the phone with CS again. Yes eBay is not a smart play on crypto sale, there really is no disclaimer you can put in there that will guarantee you don't get scammed. Anyway, the 3 buyer's I have dealt with have been great. As for listing removal, it pains me seeing thousands of other listings... and some people even have a business doing it via eBay and continue unopposed. They aren't sending paper wallets either, yet my lowly cheap listing is removed numerous times. I won't try again until I iron everything out with the listing department, that's where CS directed me this time.


ooOOO that's not on









now I feel really lucky lol, ive not had any trouble with ebay at all. must be us brits are more honest in are bizniz lol

they must be onto it now cause of too many scammers


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Installed both 5770's in my rig (previously one per rig) and the top GPU is choking for air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VisionTek made the coolers like 2.1 slots or something. It's frustrating.


If you're only mining with them, you can move them to a PCIe x8, x4, or even a x1 slot (needs a riser to utilize the x1 though) with no loss of performance to give them a bit more breathing space. Strictly speaking of mining here, the gpu's don't require anywhere near the amount of per lane bus bandwidth a graphical application does.


----------



## meckert15834

last riser just came in the mail.

all 4 cards running!!

to the moon


----------



## CravinR1

I have 5 risers but need a crate build tutorial


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I've had listings removed, and just got off the phone with CS again. Yes eBay is not a smart play on crypto sale, there really is no disclaimer you can put in there that will guarantee you don't get scammed. Anyway, the 3 buyer's I have dealt with have been great. As for listing removal, it pains me seeing thousands of other listings... and some people even have a business doing it via eBay and continue unopposed. They aren't sending paper wallets either, yet my lowly cheap listing is removed numerous times. I won't try again until I iron everything out with the listing department, that's where CS directed me this time.


Now if I were looking to reduce my competition on ebay, I might try reporting their listings to do that. Might be what happened to you. These people know no lows.


----------



## cam51037

So, what coins are all you guys mining? I'm looking for a new coin to mine, I heard talk about Earthcoin but I also heard it's price took a big nose dive in the past 48 hours.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I have 5 risers but need a crate build tutorial


It's pretty simple - Screw the PCI brackets of the graphics cards into the top lip of the milk crate, then add a support underneath the other end of the card (so the bracket isn't taking all the weight - it'll probably bend after a bit). The support is something simple and sturdy that just extends between the holes in the sides of the crates.

Here's a thread with numerous people showing their crates - https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=66432.0

If you need more space, just do what one of the guys in that thread did - cut the side off of 2 crates, and put them together (zip ties work pretty well apparently).


----------



## jagz

I'm usually doing one of Doge, WDC, MEC. My novice and uneducated opinion on the 3:

Doge - Who knows, throw darts at the wall. Probably will lose it's luster. I'll trade it next time it's exchange rate is somewhat high (in relative terms) again.

WDC - I think high future potential, especially with the announcement of a straight up USD/WDC WDC/USD market to be opened.

MEC - Stable, When I reentered the game this was my first choice after all of my research and I should still be mining it but letting doge ride a bit longer.

Also of all the pools, HashFaster has definitely been the best for me. They don't have MEC there, but they do have WDC. The MEC pool I use is generally mega.minepool.net


----------



## dealio

im a mining noob. its been less than a week. the first few days was mining doge, eac, wdc, and lky. but mostly doge because wow

while figuring out how to exchange to btc i found middlecoin.. still do not have an exchange account. decided to hold the few alt coin i made

i might half mine some doge if i hear good things like hashfaster, but middlecoin is so less time consuming.and i dont worry/think/research about riding the alt coin waves. that be stressing and more time consuming.

have about 0.03 btc from middlecoin, mining at ~40% capacity (of over 700 kh/s) since monday night









please enlighten me if i am way off with the lazy middlecoin approach


----------



## MotO

How's everybody doing? I had the pleasure of being out of town when my miner started showing a black screen through VNC the day after Christmas. 2 days of sweatin' ha. It was nice to come home to a little money, though. I'm STILL trying to find out what where my last 280x (RMA'ed) is as apparently Fedex gives packages to USPS who then delivers on Saturdays and then takes the package to unknown places when you aren't there because you expected Fedex which doesn't ship on Saturdays.

Also, BTer is so much better than craptsy.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> If you're only mining with them, you can move them to a PCIe x8, x4, or even a x1 slot (needs a riser to utilize the x1 though) with no loss of performance to give them a bit more breathing space. Strictly speaking of mining here, the gpu's don't require anywhere near the amount of per lane bus bandwidth a graphical application does.


Thank you.

Unfortunately, my motherboard does not have open ended PCI-E slots. My hands are too shaky to attempt it. If I drop the intensity to 8, the temp *still* spikes at the cost of huge hashrate drops. I may have to go back using one card per rig. :\


----------



## ccRicers

I'm gonna have to test my Sapphire 7970 in my main PC because I heard a faint popping sound when I put it in the old motherboard I was planning to use, and pressed the power button. I removed the card and the PC still won't turn on. Then I went back to the power supply that came with the PC and it turned on again.

Looks like I need a PSU with a proper 24-pin mobo cable, because even though my backup can take the watts, it does not have the most up to date connections.

[edit]
I got it working and it's now hashing. Now to try to get over 600Kh/s on a Sapphire Dual-X 7970. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## flash2021

can anyone help clarify the "-g 1" switch for cgminer? for my 2x 7970's I am using "-g 1" but some forums show people having success with "-g 2"...but it doesn't seem to work on mine...is it meant for dual-core cards like 7990?


----------



## ccRicers

I was able to get over 640Kh/s on my sapphire Dual X 7970 card. Using these settings, my EAC pool reports peaks of over 750 Kh/s but it swings between that and 500. These settings worked for me.

Code:



Code:


del *.bin
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt -o (pool) (worker) -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1600 --worksize 256 -I 13

-g 2 makes my card run two threads instead of one, but I haven't tested thoroughly with -g 1.


----------



## Koogiking

Whats the typical hashrate to expect on a GTX 770, GTX780 and 780Ti? I heard that cudaminer has improved to make them hash at similar rates to AMD cards. I'm thinking of getting a GTX 780 for $450 and using it for gaming and mining


----------



## utnorris

What pool do you guys use for WDC, LTC and FTC?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> What pool do you guys use for WDC, LTC and FTC?


I'm mining WDC on Multipool and it seems to work well.


----------



## Namwons

MOONcoin...to the moon? scheduled to launch before the New Year. this just feels like a hyped up pump n dump...2M starting block rewards ROFL. but (imo) its funny and could catch fire. who knows?

...there are already Multipool and Alternatepool (switching pools) ready to go for launch...could be big.


----------



## Playapplepie

Any consensus on the most profitable coin? Does Doge still hold that title?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> MOONcoin...to the moon? scheduled to launch before the New Year. this just feels like a hyped up pump n dump...2M starting block rewards ROFL. but (imo) its funny and could catch fire. who knows?
> 
> ...there are already Multipool and Alternatepool (switching pools) ready to go for launch...could be big.


2 million block reward but that 384 billion coin count makes up for it. The block payout scheme looks like a combo of Dogecoin and Earthcoin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> Whats the typical hashrate to expect on a GTX 770, GTX780 and 780Ti? I heard that cudaminer has improved to make them hash at similar rates to AMD cards. I'm thinking of getting a GTX 780 for $450 and using it for gaming and mining


I wanna do the same thing...don't wanna overpay for a 280X really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> 2 million block reward but that 384 billion coin count makes up for it. The block payout scheme looks like a combo of Dogecoin and Earthcoin.


This article sums it up nicely: http://cryptolife.net/the-anatomy-of-a-scamcoin-7-things-to-know-before-investing-in-an-altcoin/


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> Whats the typical hashrate to expect on a GTX 770, GTX780 and 780Ti? I heard that cudaminer has improved to make them hash at similar rates to AMD cards. I'm thinking of getting a GTX 780 for $450 and using it for gaming and mining


Bumping this. Anyone?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Bumping this. Anyone?


Anything Kepler based and older is a waste of time. 770 is the best of the worst topping out at around 350khash.

gtx780 is decent and from whatI've seenh as an average of around 550khash. I haven't seen too much from 780ti owners, around 650 khash. This is running on windows.

AMD is still far and away better. 280x yields around 800khash for comparisons sake for half the price of a 780ti.

So while the new cudaminer is better, don't believe the exaggerated garbage that falls out of your friends mouths.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> Whats the typical hashrate to expect on a *GTX 770*, GTX780 and 780Ti? I heard that cudaminer has improved to make them hash at similar rates to AMD cards. I'm thinking of getting a GTX 780 for $450 and using it for gaming and mining


You should expect around 350 KH/s with a 770, so nothing impressive there... Has anyone had any issues with Hashfaster? The pool reports my hashing rate just fine but i get nothing even after a few hours of mining.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> MOONcoin...to the moon? scheduled to launch before the New Year. this just feels like a hyped up pump n dump...2M starting block rewards ROFL. but (imo) its funny and could catch fire. who knows?
> 
> ...there are already Multipool and Alternatepool (switching pools) ready to go for launch...could be big.


I've been following that too, but I put my chances of finding a block before the multipools switch to be ~0. A name like mooncoin, why couldn't they do an EAC and announce just a few hours beforehand, and then have a bug which makes pools inefficient?









At least we won't have to stay up until 5AM for the launch.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> You should expect around 350 KH/s with a 770, so nothing impressive there... Has anyone had any issues with Hashfaster? The pool reports my hashing rate just fine but i get nothing even after a few hours of mining.


That's weird... I'm doing fine on there. I'm about to finish my first 24hr round on hashfaster (after multipool went dead yesterday for me) and should finish up a little over 36K/24hr on about 1300Kh/s average. Nothing fantastic but much better than the last few days on multipool as there were huge dead-spots where the stratum server disappeared for hours at a time.

A week ago I was averaging 39K/day there - but with the difficulty increase it's expected that I'd be doing less now.

What are the rejects and hardware errors (if any) reported in cgminer?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

How much in dollars would i earn approx/month with crossfired XFX Radeon R9 280X 3GB (Tahiti XTL) *2!?

Not considering the electric bill! Sorry for noobish question, and i know the coin goues up and down in exchange!

And should i go for bitcoins with those cards or litecoins? Thanks in advance! I just want a estamate what i can make mining 24/7 with those cards not consideringelectrcial bill?

Iguess my hash rate would be around 1500 kh/s


----------



## Koogiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Anything Kepler based and older is a waste of time. 770 is the best of the worst topping out at around 350khash.
> 
> gtx780 is decent and from whatI've seenh as an average of around 550khash. I haven't seen too much from 780ti owners, around 650 khash. This is running on windows.
> 
> AMD is still far and away better. 280x yields around 800khash for comparisons sake for half the price of a 780ti.
> 
> So while the new cudaminer is better, don't believe the exaggerated garbage that falls out of your friends mouths.


If thats the case then it actually sounds like a good idea for me to get a gtx 780. My 7950 was an underperformer when I mined with it. I could only get 460kbps stable.when I mined with it, and it didn't overclock well at all and it ran at 95C. I sold it for $320 a few weeks back.

So if I get a good well cooled 780(like an (Gigabyte triple fan 780 or a msi Lightning 780), and it performs in the ~500kh/s range, or even just around ~450, that means that I'd have replaced the 7950 with a card that is a lot stronger in gaming and similar in hash rate.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> How much in dollars would i earn approx/month with crossfired XFX Radeon R9 280X 3GB (Tahiti XTL) *2!?
> 
> Not considering the electric bill! Sorry for noobish question, and i know the coin goues up and down in exchange!
> 
> And should i go for bitcoins with those cards or litecoins? Thanks in advance! I just want a estamate what i can make mining 24/7 with those cards not consideringelectrcial bill?
> 
> Iguess my hash rate would be around 1500 kh/s


I have a similar rate (as I have a 7970, a 6950 and a 280X) - on average I would say I do about $350 USD/mo. - but that depends _hugely_ on what you mine. If you mine BTC directly... you'll be lucky to clear $5/mo in all honesty... nowhere near enough hashing power.

For LTC directly it's probably closer to $150/mo or so... and if mining the most profitable altcoin and immediately dumping everything on a pump top (or your best guess at it) you should be in the $300-400 range depending on how closely you watch the exchanges and time your conversions to LTC/BTC.

For example I got caught 'holding the bag' on a bunch of DOGE I was mining and now it's in 'dump-mode' with the big pools selling millions of DOGE... so that week was pretty much crap.







I'm just going to hold in the hope that it turns into something down the road - because if I sell right now... I will make around $30 for the whole week!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> If thats the case then it actually sounds like a good idea for me to get a gtx 780. My 7950 was an underperformer when I mined with it. I could only get 460kbps stable.when I mined with it, and it didn't overclock well at all and it ran at 95C. I sold it for $320 a few weeks back.
> 
> So if I get a good well cooled 780(like an (Gigabyte triple fan 780 or a msi Lightning 780), and it performs in the ~500kh/s range, or even just around ~450, that means that I'd have replaced the 7950 with a card that is a lot stronger in gaming and similar in hash rate.


I'm certainly not trying to dissuade you from purchasing nvidia for gaming, but 500khash isn't enough to mine for anything. I know, I've tried it. The only way to make any worthwhile money is by mining new coins as soon as they are released and then dump them when they hit the exchange. Otherwise you'll be walking away with enough to buy a couple of pizzas at the end of the month for beating on your rig 100% load 24/7. Not worth it.


----------



## utnorris

So I mined on Multipool for the last 8 hours for WDC and got zero rewards for the the effort with a 830 hash rate. I will wait till Hashcows gets their site straightened out and mine there for WDC.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I mined on Multipool for the last 8 hours for WDC and got zero rewards for the the effort with a 830 hash rate. I will wait till Hashcows gets their site straightened out and mine there for WDC.


jump on glx coin? looks to be the new pump & dump I think!


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys...

I just wanted to let you know that if you are needing powered risers and dont feel like waiting on them from china that Amazon now has some in stock for prime shipping

AMAZON


----------



## GoLDii3

Better start looking at EAC,price rised from 0.00000300 to 0.00000500 in one day. Not even two weeks this is out.


----------



## meckert15834

I'm looking for a good dogecoin pool I'm currently at ddogepool.net bit I'm about 40 hours on with no payout


----------



## CravinR1

Why pending sale at coinbase since December 25


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why pending sale at coinbase since December 25


Banks were closed then? You'll likely see it complete on Monday.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm mining WDC on Multipool and it seems to work well.


Try WDC on hashfaster. I get way more doge on hashfaster than I did on multi. I wouldn't be surprised if the same goes for WDC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> I'm looking for a good dogecoin pool I'm currently at ddogepool.net bit I'm about 40 hours on with no payout


Hashfaster


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> I'm looking for a good dogecoin pool I'm currently at ddogepool.net bit I'm about 40 hours on with no payout


i think its too late to jump on the DOGE as its currently taking a dump. EARTHcoin looks good atm as its on the rise and highest volume at coinedup.com atm.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Try WDC on hashfaster. I get way more doge on hashfaster than I did on multi. I wouldn't be surprised if the same goes for WDC.


I seem to be getting the amount I should be on multipool, so I'll stick with them for now. I'll keep Hashfaster in mind though.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i think its too late to jump on the DOGE as its currently taking a dump. EARTHcoin looks good atm as its on the rise and highest volume at coinedup.com atm.


Kind of annoying how you constantly promote the coin you are currently mining


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Kind of annoying how you constantly promote the coin you are currently mining


im not promoting any coin but WDC (till the exchange opens). im just mining whats profitable, then converting to BTC/LTC and WDC. im just here like everyone else, and when i see a good bet going on, i let everyone else here in on it too. i dont even have an acct over at bitcointalk. lol


----------



## chronicfx

Been trying to get a bitcoin and worldcoin wallet to get through the initial block sync for several weeks now. Keep getting failed to read block errors. Have erased everything but wallet.dat in the folders several times. Anyone know whats next?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Been trying to get a bitcoin and worldcoin wallet to get through the initial block sync for several weeks now. Keep getting failed to read block errors. Have erased everything but wallet.dat in the folders several times. Anyone know whats next?


you might need to make a .conf file in your wallet with more addnode's? try to find some in there official thread. that usually works.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Try WDC on hashfaster. I get way more doge on hashfaster than I did on multi. I wouldn't be surprised if the same goes for WDC.
> Hashfaster


Hashfaster wdc pool hasnt found a block in a while, use wdc.d2.cc


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Been trying to get a bitcoin and worldcoin wallet to get through the initial block sync for several weeks now. Keep getting failed to read block errors. Have erased everything but wallet.dat in the folders several times. Anyone know whats next?


It can be tricky. Are you using the new WDC wallet? It's blue. Also, you may have to make a conf. file in the %appdata% > roaming > worldcoin folder.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Kind of annoying how you constantly promote the coin you are currently mining


Lol why? He is just giving people his opinion of what he thinks is the best coin to mine.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> It can be tricky. Are you using the new WDC wallet? It's blue. Also, you may have to make a conf. file in the %appdata% > roaming > worldcoin folder.


Thanks i tried to look it up. I dont really have any programming experience so even setting up cgminer was a feat for me. Would seem i am dead in the water without some hand holding







at least litecoin works. Not sure what i will do when those asics hit.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Anything Kepler based and older is a waste of time. 770 is the best of the worst topping out at around 350khash.
> 
> gtx780 is decent and from whatI've seenh as an average of around 550khash. I haven't seen too much from 780ti owners, around 650 khash. This is running on windows.
> 
> AMD is still far and away better. *280x yields around 800khash* for comparisons sake for half the price of a 780ti.
> 
> So while the new cudaminer is better, don't believe the exaggerated garbage that falls out of your friends mouths.


I want to know how to get that hashrate. My 280X grabs me around 666 KH/s.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I wanna do the same thing...don't wanna overpay for a 280X really.
> This article sums it up nicely: http://cryptolife.net/the-anatomy-of-a-scamcoin-7-things-to-know-before-investing-in-an-altcoin/


Just something to keep in mind is that while some points of this article make sense (like the pre-mine and poor community), Hazard, the writer of this blog, is a coin dev who would rather promote his own coins. He even calls WorldCoin and DogeCoin a scam.


----------



## Slightly skewed

So how does one go about creating an account on coinedup? I see no registration page anywhere and I don't have a google account.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So how does one go about creating an account on coinedup? I see no registration page anywhere and I don't have a google account.


You must have a google account to log in.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> It can be tricky. Are you using the new WDC wallet? It's blue. Also, you may have to make a conf. file in the %appdata% > roaming > worldcoin folder.


Tried to download bitcoin-qt on my basement miner too it failed to read block as well which rules out bad sectors or weak ram as i read that can cause the failed to read block error.

Any help available for dummies on how to add a .conf file. I read it on a bitcoin forum but didn't get where the username and password come from? And also what are all those ip addresses it adds? Finally there were two other wallet types available armory and some silver one. Would either if those work?


----------



## Deadboy90

So I have been out of the loop for a bit, I have been mining wdc and playing AC4 for the past few days. When is wdc supposed to be getting direct buying with fiat?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I have been out of the loop for a bit, I have been mining wdc and playing AC4 for the past few days. When is wdc supposed to be getting direct buying with fiat?


If I remember correctly In February. I hear its in beta right now


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I have been out of the loop for a bit, I have been mining wdc and playing AC4 for the past few days. When is wdc supposed to be getting direct buying with fiat?


it will open sometime in February. it will supposedly be FinCEN certified which will be the main selling point of the exchange. when it opens, im going to offer no less than $1/WDC if not more. i dont see any other coin doubling in value in the next few months but who knows. atm, im riding in WDC.


----------



## Deadboy90

I just don't like the fact its so damn hard to mine. I only have about 20 after a week of mining.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Man getting this cash out of this business is more trouble than I thought. Not in the US and I don't meet BTCe's min for paypal. The rest of those services are too shady for my liking.

WDC might be a solid cash investment, mining it is just a pain if you don't have the hash.


----------



## meckert15834

I think I'm going to switch over from DOGE to WDC with hopes it climbs when you can start buying WDC with USD.

Which pool are you guys having the most luck with?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Man getting this cash out of this business is more trouble than I thought. Not in the US and I don't meet BTCe's min for paypal. The rest of those services are too shady for my liking.
> 
> WDC might be a solid cash investment, mining it is just a pain if you don't have the hash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I want to know how to get that hashrate. My 280X grabs me around 666 KH/s.


Cash isn't shady...takes a little bit more effort but it's worth it.
Sell alt coins for btc, then sell btc for cash to some dude...or use coinbase.


----------



## Deadboy90

Would it be more profitable to sell wdc for ltc then ltc to btc or just wdc to btc?


----------



## utnorris

Any other suggestions for WDC besides Middlepool?


----------



## GoLDii3

EAC value is growing...that guy that dumped 600K yesterday or so now is surely mad,from initial price of 0.00000400 now its 2x,4 BTC instead of 2 he maked.

Once again i was a fool by not mining this earlier,could be making 24K/Day,now difficulty has skyrocketed.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> EAC value is growing...that guy that dumped 600K yesterday or so now is surely mad,from initial price of 0.00000400 now its 2x,4 BTC instead of 2 he maked.
> 
> Once again i was a fool by not mining this earlier,could be making 24K/Day,now difficulty has skyrocketed.


I bought 0.0029BTC worth of EAC today just because I had it in one of my online trading wallets, turned into 0.004BTC in a few hours.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> EAC value is growing...that guy that dumped 600K yesterday or so now is surely mad,from initial price of 0.00000400 now its 2x,4 BTC instead of 2 he maked.
> 
> Once again i was a fool by not mining this earlier,could be making 24K/Day,now difficulty has skyrocketed.


That I am, but I don't regret the decision. I've been mining for a week, too have an ROI in a week is brilliant. And with how cryptos go, I had no idea if the price would halve or double. I'd be risking a guaranteed ROI for a potential gain - and I sure as hell didn't see it reaching 800 satoshi, and definitely not "stabilising" there.

Never regret decisions that aren't stupid.


----------



## Namwons

turned a stack of 5000 EAC into .04768 BTC so far gambling on the exchange. comes out to .000009536 per coin for this 5k stack









...wish i had bigger stacks to play with heh


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> turned a stack of 5000 EAC into .04768 BTC so far gambling on the exchange. comes out to .000009536 per coin for this 5k stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wish i had bigger stacks to play with heh


I have 25k and growing...


----------



## Playapplepie

I gave up on EAC after the pool I was using refused to pay out to me. My unconfirmed balance would change, then one time when I checked on it I had 0 EAC in Confirmed or Unconfirmed.

EDIT:

Well...I loaded up my EAC Wallet and a transaction for 9k coins is showing up. Maybe I had autopayout on...

EDIT:

Its up to 16K.


----------



## deathlikeeric

I use wdc.d2.cc pool


----------



## Playapplepie

Where can I trade my EarthCoins?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Where can I trade my EarthCoins?


Coinedup.com, it's the only way for now.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Coinedup.com, it's the only way for now.


Thanks!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Where can I trade my EarthCoins?


Supposedly Cryptsy will be getting it soon (unsuprising) but I wouldn't trust them with a single DOGE.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Supposedly Cryptsy will be getting it soon (unsuprising) but I wouldn't trust them with a single DOGE.


I've been hearing bad things about Cryptsy. I was planning on keeping my distance from that place.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

One of the things I don't like about mining is how it seems like it's almost intentionally made difficult to figure out.

I got two 333kh/sec USB block erupters from eBay.
Downloaded the Silicon Labs software to make them visible as being on COM ports.
Create a new worker on BTC Guild for them to work on.

*Note: Everything in CODE tags is entered in the Target line of the shortcut created per instructions, after the end quotes on the file path.

Follow the guide on BTC Guild to get them to work with BFG Miner - crashes immediately, no error messages.

Code:



Code:


-o http://stratum.btcguild.com:3333 -u [worker] -p 123 -G -S all --icarus-options 115200:1:1 --icarus-timing 3.0=100

Modify the BTC Guild instructions with instructions from bitcoinbtc.net - BFG Miner runs but it won't load the miners using the M+ command.

Code:



Code:


-o http://stratum.btcguild.com:3333 -u [worker] -p 123 -G --icarus-options 115200:1:1 --icarus-timing 3.0=100  -S //./COM3 -S //./COM4

Give up on BFG Miner, switch to cgminer. Use bitcoinbtc.net instructions - crashes immediately, no error messages.

Code:



Code:


-o http://stratum.btcguild.com:3333 -u [username].[worker] -p 123 --icarus-options 115200:1:1 --icarus-timing 3.0=100 -S //./COM3 -S //./COM4
ALSO TRIED
-o http://stratum.btcguild.com:3333 -u [worker] -p 123 --icarus-options 115200:1:1 --icarus-timing 3.0=100 -S //./COM3 -S //./COM4

Modify those instructions with those found on this bitcointalk.org thread - crashes immediately, no error messages.

Code:



Code:


-o http://stratum.btcguild.com:3333 -u [username].[worker] -p 123 --icarus-options 115200:1:1 --icarus-timing 3.0=100 -S COM3 -S COM4
ALSO TRIED
-o http://stratum.btcguild.com:3333 -u [worker] -p 123 --icarus-options 115200:1:1 --icarus-timing 3.0=100 -S COM3 -S COM4

It's a bit frustrating. Doesn't tell you what you're doing wrong, just crashes.
Help, anyone?

EDIT: When I remove the -S flags the mining software works... but it can't find either of the block erupters.

I removed the software that sets them to COM ports and replaced it with one that sets them to USB. Still nothing.

Put the -S flags back in, crashes instantly. Took them out, runs but can't find erupters.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Supposedly Cryptsy will be getting it soon (unsuprising) but I wouldn't trust them with a single DOGE.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hearing bad things about Cryptsy. I was planning on keeping my distance from that place.
Click to expand...

Don't touch it. Especially is you see a ridiculously good price on there, that's just them trying to real people in. It'll be for a stupidly low amount of a worthless coin, and then it takes a day for any transaction to them to go through and your coins be usable.

Even worse, the prices can mess up multipools into switching to that coin. Not sure why people use such a system, when the other exchanges are so much quicker and trustworthy.


----------



## ccRicers

After 24 hours of running the Sapphire 7970 I've had some interesting experiences. This card would crash whenever I turned the intensity past 15, unlike my XFX 7950. It mines just as well at 13 intensity so no more screen lag! But it's a weird beast to get the most out of and the hashrate readouts can be wildly inconsistent with what the pool is reporting, which I would guess is what they actually use to calculate the shares.



Anyone care to explain this? CGminer's hashrate and work utility are way off from what the pool is reporting. Maybe it's the particular pool? It peaks well above 1000, and minutes later could dip as far low as 400 Kh/s, but my clock speeds remain a constant 1000/1500.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cash isn't shady...takes a little bit more effort but it's worth it.
> Sell alt coins for btc, then sell btc for cash to some dude...or use coinbase.


You don't seem to understand what shady is. Coinebase doesn't work for anyone outside of the US. I'm not sure you'be ever had to do this. Sure doesnt sound like it. There's also a do not use Coinbase thread on bitcointalk.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You don't seem to understand what shady is. Coinebase doesn't work for anyone outside of the US. I'm not sure you'be ever had to do this. Sure doesnt sound like it. There's also a do not use Coinbase thread on bitcointalk.


people in the US seem to be lazy and prefer to get $$$ via coinbase or campbx, I personally wouldn't but well.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Buy FTC.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Finally got my ASIC block erupters working. To help out those in the future who come across this, here's what I did.

Installed the Silicon Labs software to make them visible on COM ports.

Used BFGMiner 3.8.0, Win7 64bit version.

Created a new shortcut for bfgminer.exe (per BTC Guild instructions).

Used the following as the target line for the shortcut:

Code:



Code:


"[Installation Drive]:\[Folder]\[Subfolder]\bfgminer-3.8.0-win64\bfgminer-3.8.0-win64\bfgminer.exe" -o http://stratum.btcguild.com:3333 -u [worker] -p 123 -S erupter:all

It appears it was the icarus instructions that were making it not work right.


----------



## thebufenator

Man, eac diff is skyrocketing......


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Man, eac diff is skyrocketing......


I think Middlecoin has jumped on. Not sure, but it's pretty likely.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I think Middlecoin has jumped on. Not sure, but it's pretty likely.


Nope, just checked the diff mining with them, whatever they are currently mining has a lower diff than EAC currently has.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I already stated I prefer dealing with cash...people in the US seem to be lazy and prefer to get $$$ via coinbase or campbx, I personally wouldn't but well.


I can't seem to find anyone in my area within reasonable driving distance so that isn't even an option, which leads me back to having to trust and deal with websties/individuals with my personal information. No, nothing risky about that....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I can't seem to find anyone in my area within reasonable driving distance so that isn't even an option, which leads me back to having to trust and deal with websties/individuals with my personal information. No, nothing risky about that....


localbitcoins.com should help, I really can't believe you have a hard time finding people to buy coins with cash nearby. People are going nuts over cryptocoins lately.


----------



## Playapplepie

What is the value of EAC looking like? Sitting on 16K of them right now.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What is the value of EAC looking like? Sitting on 16K of them right now.


its currently at 0.0000087-86. i have been buying and selling it all day. it has been climbing steadily. so far my 5000 i been playing with has netted me .05 BTC







. thats .00001 per coin which is above market


----------



## KipH

Doesn't Tim Horton's take BTC now? If not, soon


----------



## ivanlabrie

I believe someone mentioned a Canadian exchange site but I don't remember its name.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I believe someone mentioned a Canadian exchange site but I don't remember its name.


Probably this one. https://www.cavirtex.com/home

Problem is to verify the account you need to jump through hoops. I don't even have a scanner. Not to mention giving a random company your personal government information. I only need to make this one flippin transaction and I'm done with mining for now. I'll try and talk btc-e into making an exception to the min 500 paypal withdrawal limit.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Probably this one. https://www.cavirtex.com/home
> 
> Problem is to verify the account you need to jump through hoops. I don't even have a scanner. Not to mention giving a random company your personal government information. I only need to make this one flippin transaction and I'm done with mining for now. I'll try and talk btc-e into making an exception to the min 500 paypal withdrawal limit.


It's a little odd to demand convenience and security at the same time... One will almost always sacrifice the other... The more 'hoops you have to jump through' the harder it is for someone else to use the service to scam.


----------



## Kenerd

getting 5.3% stale at multipool is that ok? payout seems fine


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> getting 5.3% stale at multipool is that ok? payout seems fine


its fine they were having capacity issues. theyve added servers now to compensate

EDIT: is 8192 thread concurrency good for 6850s or should it be higher?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It's a little odd to demand convenience and security at the same time... One will almost always sacrifice the other... The more 'hoops you have to jump through' the harder it is for someone else to use the service to scam.


I don't think it's odd at all and I hear what you are saying. This whole mining endeavor seems to be built almost entirely on blind faith from the miners and those investing, and it's full of scams leaving just about everything with an unease about it.

I don't feel that a business should be in business if it can't operate on a level that doesn't make the customer seriously uncomfortable about the whole process. I mean I deposit my coins, which are untraceable really, there is no recourse I can take if they decide to steal them, and then on top of that they want personal information that goes beyond the basics, which can be used against me at any point in time, for anything including identity theft? Call me crazy but this industry has a whole lot of improving to do.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Doesn't Tim Horton's take BTC now? If not, soon


Geez do they? I'll have to phone one up today and see if they do, I know some subways do, but none in my province that I've seen yet.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't think it's odd at all and I hear what you are saying. This whole mining endeavor seems to be built almost entirely on blind faith from the miners and those investing, and it's full of scams leaving just about everything with an unease about it.
> 
> I don't feel that a business should be in business if it can't operate on a level that doesn't make the customer seriously uncomfortable about the whole process. I mean I deposit my coins, which are untraceable really, there is no recourse I can take if they decide to steal them, and then on top of that they want personal information that goes beyond the basics, which can be used against me at any point in time, for anything including identity theft? Call me crazy but this industry has a whole lot of improving to do.


Just saying buddy.. You sure do complain a lot about Crypto..

If you don't like the temperature then get out of the water!

Its an internet based currency for now and yes it will need some time to mature to the point where we have Crypto ATM's on every corner and everything is regulated with rules.

If you dont like the wild west that is Crypto then I would wait for the pioneers to settle it for you


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I believe someone mentioned a Canadian exchange site but I don't remember its name.


That was me, a Canadian in Taiwan. I have not had a Timmies in 6 months! Send me donuts now!
https://www.cavirtex.com/home
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Geez do they? I'll have to phone one up today and see if they do, I know some subways do, but none in my province that I've seen yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Geez do they? I'll have to phone one up today and see if they do, I know some subways do, but none in my province that I've seen yet.


It seems I was wrong, they don't. But give them time. I would love to see the ATM that does take them. Has anyone tried that?

And think about the Canadian that sold his house for coins. If held them, he is a billionaire.


----------



## dogbiscuit

The idea is to give up dollars anyway.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I've been hearing bad things about Cryptsy. I was planning on keeping my distance from that place.


That's not a bad plan.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> its fine they were having capacity issues. theyve added servers now to compensate
> 
> EDIT: is 8192 thread concurrency good for 6850s or should it be higher?


Thanks not sure about 6850 though.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Meh, lot of people complaining about not being able to get dollars for crypto. I share that pain too, but getting dollars wasn't the intention of crypto in the first place so don't be surprised if it becomes difficult.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I don't know why, but I can't seem to connect to the Doge port on multipool anymore. Cgminer pops up, but it never starts mining. When I choose port 7777 it connects fine, but 3352 doesn't work. I'm mining at HashFaster's pool for the time being. Dunno what's up with that, but haven't been able to connect to multipools DOGE for a couple days now.

EDIT: If I connect to the EU pool to mine DOGE it works. Anyone else having problems mining DOGE at the US pool?

EDIT2: Ewwww MADDD STALES at the EU pool. Back to HashFaster!

In other news, I hit 150k DOGE this morning








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Just saying buddy.. You sure do complain a lot about Crypto..
> 
> If you don't like the temperature then get out of the water!
> 
> Its an internet based currency for now and yes it will need some time to mature to the point where we have Crypto ATM's on every corner and everything is regulated with rules.
> 
> If you dont like the wild west that is Crypto then I would wait for the pioneers to settle it for you


+1


----------



## scutzi128

Multipool was down this morning maybe that was the issue.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Has anyone ever dealt with support on BTC-e? Yesterday they said I have to wait 2 days to withdraw my funds, now today it's three days. I sent a ticket but have no idea how quickly they tend to respond. It says within 72 hours. I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Multipool was down this morning maybe that was the issue.


It's been like this for days








I just tried again and still no luck.
stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352
This doesn't work
stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.us:3352
This does work, but I get a ton of stales and rejects. HashFaster reports my correct has of 1.9MHash/S (not that it really matter), but I get almost no stales there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Has anyone ever dealt with support on BTC-e? Yesterday they said I have to wait 2 days to withdraw my funds, now today it's three days. I sent a ticket but have no idea how quickly they tend to respond. It says within 72 hours. I have a hard time believing that.


Why couldn't you withdraw funds? Did you change your password?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not in the US either. It's called convenience and availability. We don't all have a "guy" standing on the corner waiting to pay cash. I can't seem to find anyone in my area within reasonable driving distance so that isn't even an option, which leads me back to having to trust and deal with websties/individuals with my personal information. No, nothing risky about that....


When it comes to buying/selling bitcoins in person, most of the time it is the bitcoin seller putting himself at a greater risk of fraud.

It's much easier to rip off someone as a bitcoin buyer because if you ask to get your bitcoins first you can quickly dash off and it will be nearly impossible to get a police report on you about the stolen currency, and no way to reverse the transaction due to the nature of cryptos. On the other hand if you are buying bitcoin and the seller tries to steal your cash, you can still chase him and physically get your cash back. Still, that's not any more dangerous than a typical Craigslist purchase. Generally speaking bitcoin sellers can be trusted a lot more than the buyers.

There have been several stories I read where the buyer would get nervous when he is told to hand over the cash first, and then he walks out claiming the seller tries to rip him off. That's usually a case where the _buyer_ was trying to steal and he is projecting.


----------



## ccRicers

By the way, is anyone here jumping on Mooncoin? Launch is less than 90 minutes away.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> By the way, is anyone here jumping on Mooncoin? Launch is less than 90 minutes away.


I will, gonna set one of my miners on multipool for mooncoin


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> its currently at 0.0000087-86. i have been buying and selling it all day. it has been climbing steadily. so far my 5000 i been playing with has netted me .05 BTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . thats .00001 per coin which is above market


So it looks like I'll be holding on to my coins for a bit.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Guys, does anyone else have problems logging into some of the websites? Particularly the ones that use the same design as eac.hackshard.com?
I constantly try to log in, only to be returned to the same login page.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> By the way, is anyone here jumping on Mooncoin? Launch is less than 90 minutes away.


I want to download the client to solo mine, but bitcointalk seems to be down.

EDIT: NVM here are links.
https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/2582-mooncoin-moon-information/
http://mooncoin.wordpress.com/about/
https://github.com/realmooncoin/

Think I'll do some soloing the second its released. Maybe I'll hit some blocks before the pool hashrate jumps on it.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> By the way, is anyone here jumping on Mooncoin? Launch is less than 90 minutes away.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to download the client to solo mine, but bitcointalk seems to be down.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't solo-mine... forks and orphans are quite possible and guaranteed (respectively) considering how many people are set to jump on it and an 8-hour time before the first retarget.


----------



## selk22

I am going to mine at

http://mooncoinpool.com

was up 5 min after catcoin was announced so i expect same results here...

I am not going to miss another coin launch!


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol bitcointalk and multipool are getting F5 spammed.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

mooncoinpool doesn't recognize my bloody username and password! All it does is return me to the please create account page! This is just frustrating, especially with multipool down.


----------



## meckert15834

What's the big money maker for everyone today.

I'm still mining doge with hopes it goes up again


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Just signed up at mooncoinpool and have my .bat file all ready to go. YOU'RE 7 MINUTES LATE MOONCOIN!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

How are you signed up? I CAN"T GET IN AND NO ONE WILL TELL ME IF THEY ARE HAVING THE SAME PROBLEMS


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just signed up at mooncoinpool and have my .bat file all ready to go. YOU'RE 7 MINUTES LATE MOONCOIN!


I have my finger on the .bat and I AM NOT AFRAID TO USE THIS!

.... Yeah this waiting is annoying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How are you signed up? I CAN"T GET IN AND NO ONE WILL TELL ME IF THEY ARE HAVING THE SAME PROBLEMS


I am not having that problem


----------



## ccRicers

10 minute delay, says Mooncoin

https://twitter.com/realmooncoin


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How are you signed up? I CAN"T GET IN AND NO ONE WILL TELL ME IF THEY ARE HAVING THE SAME PROBLEMS


I can tell you that CAPS matters in your user name if that helps? If not, try again with a different email addy


----------



## AlDyer

Too bad nobody mentioned that coinbase is U.S. only for selling bitcoins. Somebody please tell me how can I get my fudging bitcoins sold? I am getting really pissed at this system where minimum wire transfer is like 500 € and paypal is not accepted? I just want my money :'(
I only have a Visa Electron, which is debit so not sure if that works tell me my options and I will be very grateful


----------



## legoman786

RIGHT HERE FOLKS!!

lolcaps

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484R


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I can't get into multipool, but everyone is having that problem. With pools using that design like mooncoinpool, I have to continually log in, I'll get to the dashboard and the next thing I click I get sent back to the login page. I'm so tired of this crap. I've asked support on a bunch of them, no answer, and I can't find anyone else having this problem.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> 10 minute delay, says Mooncoin
> 
> https://twitter.com/realmooncoin


Considering the 10 minute delay......

YOU ARE 3 MINUTES LATE MOONCOIN!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I've tried 3 different emails and usernames, no go.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Unable to connect to wallet RPC service: Didn't receive 200 OK from remote server. (HTTP/1.0 401 Authorization Required)
That's what I get with mooncoinpool.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Unable to connect to wallet RPC service: Didn't receive 200 OK from remote server. (HTTP/1.0 401 Authorization Required)
> That's what I get with mooncoinpool.


I made an account for you. I'll PM you the details and you can change the PW and the Pin #


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I want to download the client to solo mine, but bitcointalk seems to be down.
> 
> EDIT: NVM here are links.
> https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/2582-mooncoin-moon-information/
> http://mooncoin.wordpress.com/about/
> https://github.com/realmooncoin/
> 
> Think I'll do some soloing the second its released. Maybe I'll hit some blocks before the pool hashrate jumps on it.


I'll bite. Wallet not avail yet?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I'll bite. Wallet not avail yet?


Nope they are running late









I have to run over to work for a meeting soon they better hurry up!!!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Ravage, I tried to login with that as well, and this is what it says: Get signed up - We'll launch the rocket as soon as the coin launches!! 1PM EST - 6PM UTC 30th December - JOIN US ON IRC #mooncoinpool @ freenode

Am I just imagining things? Because it won't log me in at all.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Ravage, I tried to login with that as well, and this is what it says: Get signed up - We'll launch the rocket as soon as the coin launches!! 1PM EST - 6PM UTC 30th December - JOIN US ON IRC #mooncoinpool @ freenode
> 
> Am I just imagining things? Because it won't log me in at all.


No error message? What browser are you using? Try deleting all your cookies and history and EVERYTHING. Then try again.

When I'm logged in it still says " Get signed up - We'll launch the rocket as soon as the coin launches!! 1PM EST - 6PM UTC 30th December - JOIN US ON IRC #mooncoinpool @ freenode" up top. Are you sure that you aren't logged in?


----------



## Moragg

The multipool server was working for a few minutes... and now boom, can't connect anymore.

This is crazy


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> The multipool server was working for a few minutes... and now boom, can't connect anymore.
> 
> This is crazy


Yea Multipool is all F'd up right now lulz


----------



## Darth Scabrous

no error messages. Tried both chrome and IE, nothing changes, even after deleting everything.


----------



## ccRicers

More like DDoS coin lol


----------



## Darth Scabrous

And when I try http://moon.p00l.me/, I can log in for a minute, but as soon as I try to go to my workers or anything, it takes me right back to the log in screen.


----------



## Moragg

This is hilarious. How the official mooncoin site isn't ddos I don't know, but multipool frontend is down.

I find it odd that multipool has a working mooncoin server though - where did they get the source from?!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> no error messages. Tried both chrome and IE, nothing changes, even after deleting everything.


I edited my post above saying that I get the same message when I am logged in. Are you sure that you are definitely not logged in? Usually it will give an error message saying that whatever you entered is invalid or something like that.

I know that when I tried to create an account with the username DarthScabrous it said there was already an account with that username. There is definitely some issue that is on your end going on.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

But if I am logged in, why can I not get to anything? It doesn't show workers or anything, just the same links that it had before I logged in.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I'm mining MOON! All I see is
Found block for pool 0
Found block for pool 0
Found block for pool 0
Found block for pool 0
Found block for pool 0
Found block for pool 0
Found block for pool 0
Found block for pool 0
Found block for pool 0

lulz

EDIT: Now the pool isn't responding


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm mining MOON! All I see is
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> 
> lulz


really?

Can't get any mining going.....


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm mining MOON! All I see is
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> Found block for pool 0
> 
> lulz
> 
> EDIT: Now the pool isn't responding


Me too. Network difficulty set to 280T


----------



## jagz

Is there a wallet yet :X


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Is there a wallet yet :X


Source only. Pretty much crap way to start a coin without a binary for the client. No way to solo mine and only a few pools working, this starts to smell of pre-mine to me.

(edit) I was mining on Multipool and getting a few shares and difficulty at 0 where it should be but now stratum disconnects occasionally.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Wow 98.18M/Hash mining at mooncoinpool. Only reporting .28Mhash/S out of my 1.9MHash/S

EDIT: Closed cgminer by accident and now I can't reconnect.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Still cannot create a worker with mooncoinpool. I give up. I have this bull. None of the pools using that frontend are working for me. And it can't be on my end only. I've changed computers, changed connections, still the same crap.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Wow 98.18M/Hash mining at mooncoinpool. Only reporting .28Mhash/S out of my 1.9MHash/S
> 
> EDIT: Closed cgminer by accident and now I can't reconnect.


I tried that pool and have the same problem.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Can't get the multipool site to come up, but I hear the mooncoin port is 3358. Mining on it now with some accepted shares.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Well this is starting to look like a failure. When the time is taken to compile the wallet here is what it looks like









WOW. Much stale. Very not moon.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Can't get the multipool site to come up, but I hear the mooncoin port is 3358. Mining on it now with some accepted shares.


However, new blocks come in so often it's hard to get in a share edgewise, you need a beast rig and hashrate to get an acceptable amount.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> However, new blocks come in so often it's hard to get in a share edgewise, you need a beast rig and hashrate to get an acceptable amount.


I'm getting a good amount of accepted on the eu multipool mooncoin port.

stratum+tcp://pool1.eu.multipool.us:3358


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is starting to look like a failure. When the time is taken to compile the wallet here is what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. Much stale. Very not moon.


Wow, the source launch is so sloppy that no attempt to hide that it's a fork of Doge and Nyan coin. WTH

Think I'm going back to Earthcoin and Dogecoin soon.


----------



## GoLDii3

lolollol SCAMCOIN.


----------



## jagz

This is miserable, and roughly 1 billion premined? lol.


----------



## ccRicers

I have the miner pointed to Multipool for mooncoin. Now I managed to load Multipool's stats page (although having trouble loading the CSS) and I can see I have 140k unconfirmed coins already.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have the miner pointed to Multipool for mooncoin. Now I managed to load Multipool's stats page (although having trouble loading the CSS) and I can see I have 140k unconfirmed coins already.


I see nothing on multipool about mooncoin. Back to doge I suppose.


----------



## ccRicers

I just tried www.miningpool.co and it runs smoothly. It has its own interface but I got it running in minutes. After logging in, set up your workers and go to the Dashboard to find the port for the coin you want to mine. Mooncoin is stratum+tcp://ca1.miningpool.co:9999


----------



## dogbiscuit

Mooncoinpool says

"frontend is getting smashed by high load"

so will you all get lost please so I can get on


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Mooncoinpool says
> 
> "frontend is getting smashed by high load"
> 
> so will you all get lost please so I can get on


Yeah I had to abandon ship! I am on multipool until I can find a totally stable prop pool


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I can get the site to work, but when I try to start cgminer with my worker DarthScabrous.1, it doesn't work. Do I need a password? If not, what do I put?


----------



## MotO

Everybody and their mother is coming out with a new altcoin after seeing that first spike in DOGE. It's ridiculous.


----------



## meckert15834

im getting an ERROR loading blkindex.dat when i try to open my DOGEcoin wallet.

anyone have a fix for this?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Everybody and their mother is coming out with a new altcoin after seeing that first spike in DOGE. It's ridiculous.


Where do I mine EverbodyandtheirmotherCoin and RidiculousCoin ?

I just want to see what it looks like when you mine at the start of the blockchain, I want to see big numbers - I know it's all crap.

Looks like I'm mining at miningpool.co now - hope to see billions of worthless cryptos soon.

My mooncoin wallet has a doge on it...


----------



## dogbiscuit

Mooncoin.co - so far so crap, cgminer working away but nothing credited in my account yet.

I see the LawNoob is top of the table at that pool, the chicken headed fiend.

Ha, I'm 19th with my tiny rig.

Ha! 10,000 Moon richer now!


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Where do I mine EverbodyandtheirmotherCoin and RidiculousCoin ?


Multipool and middlecoin will probably add those soon


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> This is miserable, and roughly 1 billion premined? lol.


Lol. Silly isn't even the word for that, total scam is... Wannabe trying to get rich off of releasing a pre-mined, badly compiled "fork?" of DOGE. I don't even want to call it a proper fork since the wallet is still bearing the DOGE coin logo. Weak sauce. That person needs to be repeatedly kicked in the jimmy for like, days on end, so hopefully their seed won't contaminate the gene pool


----------



## thebufenator

I am very amused at these scam coins. All of them so far have helped me get BTC


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hmm, after all the issues Coinedup has had with their Doge pool, apparently they are closing all 3 of their pools....
Quote:


> Notice: We are permanently stopping this pool on New Year's Day (UTC). , posted Dec 30, 2013 at 18:42 by CoinedUp
> 
> --Mining account withdrawals will still be available.
> 
> --Please withdraw your funds.
> 
> We are closing the mining pools to focus 100% on our exchange services. Thank you for mining here. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Multipool and middlecoin will probably add those soon


In the near future all people born will have their own currency attached to their social security number. Micro brain implants will form the p2p network and wallet, all currencies will be exchanged automatically at hardware level within the brain implant to form one great currency which will be linked to your personal carbon budget.

[edit] Yup, mooncoin.co works.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'm a little surprised how excited everyone on this site gets about a coin that meets every aspect of being a scam coin..


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm a little surprised how excited everyone on this site gets about a coin that meets every aspect of being a scam coin..


After Doge, Earthcoin... I just comes down to risk and reward. I've made almost all of my Worldcoin through mining these scan coins and that has been far more profitable then then mining Worldcoin directly... But I do agree this is getting ridiculous, just to be many cheap crappy coins out there. But for now I'm mining it and so far up 200k...


----------



## ccRicers

Looks like Multipool got a redesign. You think server maintenance also had something to do with the downtime?

I got 180k moon confirmed in Multipool. As long as it stays true to difficulty re-targeting every 8 hours, I hope to end up with at least 2 million and cash out from there.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

MultiPools new front end is pretty sexy... Also the speed of the site is drastically up! Me Likey

Edit: And they rolled it back.... The display issues are probably people not realizing that you need to accept the user agreement before you can leave the main page after first login.... Confused me for a second.


----------



## Shurr

can connect to pool1.us.multipool.us on ports 3352 or 3358 (doge and moon, respectively) anyone else cant connect?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

same, both down.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

is there anyway to get a wallet?


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> can connect to pool1.us.multipool.us on ports 3352 or 3358 (doge and moon, respectively) anyone else cant connect?


You gotta set up some failover pools so no downtime... I failover to both moon.hackshard and if that is down moon.cryptohashery


----------



## ccRicers

John Carmack wants to get involved in Bitcoin.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/417513622860857344


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> is there anyway to get a wallet?


https://github.com/dogecoin/dogecoin/releases/download/v1.3/dogecoin-qt-v13-Win.zip

Edit: I was doing some research into the dogecoin gambling sites and discovered that one of the biggest ones (which is a sister site to a reliable bitcoin gambling site from what I've read) has the option to invest and be part of the bank which people bet against. At a 1% house edge and 1.12% overall profit thus far for the site with over 900M dogecoins invested, I wouldn't really imagine that you could lose any money investing like that long term. I put in 500, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I already have the dogecoin wallet, I need this stupid messed up mooncoin wallet


----------



## Willanhanyard

My god why is everyone mining Doge? It's headed on a crash course to 0 and no one seems to care.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

because its still the most profitable coin, even while it's falling.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> My god why is everyone mining Doge? It's headed on a crash course to 0 and no one seems to care.


Value's next to nothing as is. Being as new as it is and with all the momentum it's gathering, crashing is pretty much a non-issue. The "crash course" you're seeing is relative anyway. What timescale are you looking at?

http://doge.yottabyte.nu/?market=cryptsy

3 days? 7 days? Sure, it's been on the decline for that period, but it's not at a minimum yet and if you look at the 14 day scale, it's stabilizing. It was lower last Monday.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> John Carmack wants to get involved in Bitcoin.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/417513622860857344


Be nice if he took more of an active interest, what else does he have to do...

and I see Richard Garriott, Lord Ultima himself sounds like a big supporter too...


----------



## dogbiscuit

What happened there ? I got 30,000 in a matter of minutes, then over 2hrs just 1,700

I should have half a mill by now


----------



## Moragg

27K off being a moonillionaire! How are everyone else's payouts going? The network has over 5GH/s (was up at 10GH/s one time I checked) according to the wallet, which shows just how far this has been hyped.

It'll be added to an exchange, pumped, dumped, and be just another dogecoin.


----------



## Gero2013

has the price of litecoin dropped massively over the last 10 days ?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> 27K off being a moonillionaire! How are everyone else's payouts going?


Going rotten, what happened to the mega payouts while I was playing Neverwinter ? I come back and it's all gone wrong.


----------



## CravinR1

Ltc has risen from $16 to $23 but is down $20 from its big a few weeks ago


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> 27K off being a moonillionaire! How are everyone else's payouts going? The network has over 5GH/s (was up at 10GH/s one time I checked) according to the wallet, which shows just how far this has been hyped.
> 
> It'll be added to an exchange, pumped, dumped, and be just another dogecoin.


What do you mean 'just another dogecoin'? Dogecoin continues to be the most profitable coin to mine...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Going rotten, what happened to the mega payouts while I was playing Neverwinter ? I come back and it's all gone wrong.


I made 150k in like the first half hour, come back several hours later and it's still under 200k.

I think the difficulty change is gone wonky. Jumped from 16 to 77 after the 1600th block but it's not even 8 hours yet.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Going rotten, what happened to the mega payouts while I was playing Neverwinter ? I come back and it's all gone wrong.


Yea difficulty short up somehow I think, got almost 300K so far, but only the first 200K went really quick..


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I made 150k in like the first half hour, come back several hours later and it's still under 200k.
> 
> I think the difficulty change is gone wonky. Jumped from 16 to 77 after the 1600th block but it's not even 8 hours yet.


The 8 hour target was based on 90 second block times. With so many miners jumping on Moon it only took about 3 seconds per block. That's why the difficulty jumped up so fast. I managed 600k Moon and will dump the second it's on a decent exchange.


----------



## Campin

My little worker knows how to chip in... Too bad I wasn't soloing


----------



## note235

Another radeon 290 arrived today! Will probably hash it on moon


----------



## RavageTheEarth

lol so I mined Mooncoin for a total of 3 minutes on Multipool right when it came out, but I had to go to work and with all the disconnects I was having I decided to just turn the computer off. Just got home and I was wondering if I got any MOON out of that 3 minutes at all.

Well, I log onto multipool and I see that I have 151,963 MOON. How did that happen

lulz

Wait a second,

WHERE IS HOKIES??? I haven't seen that sly son-of-a-gun in a while!

That just hit me. I knew something was missing.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Yea difficulty short up somehow I think, got almost 300K so far, but only the first 200K went really quick..


It must have gone up vertically.
There are rewards at funny times though for this coin i think.


----------



## RAFFY

What causes CGminer to stay on "Probing for alive pool"? Below is my new config with quad 290x. Did I miss a setting? I am having this issue with all my pools.

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352",
"user" : "crrafferty.2",
}
]
,
"intensity" : "20,20,20,20",
"vectors" : "1,1,1,1",
"worksize" : "512,512,512,512",
"kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt,scrypt,scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2,2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "32765,32765,32765,32765",
"shaders" : "0,0,0,0",
"gpu-engine" : "920,920,920,920",
"gpu-fan" : "95-100,95-100,95-100,95-100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500,1500,1500",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "11,11,11,11",
"gpu-vddc" : "1.032,1.032,1.032,1.032",
"temp-cutoff" : "99,99,99,99",
"temp-overheat" : "95,95,95,95",
"temp-target" : "90,90,90,90",
"auto-fan" : true,
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"text-only" : true,
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Ltc has risen from $16 to $23 but is down $20 from its big a few weeks ago


I bought some Litecoin just before it crashed too.

The one time I play in the markets it all went to hell in a handbasket. I should've stuck to mining. This happened 2 years back when BTC hit $50 and I decided to buy/sell some, that turned out awful too.







Sorry guys!


----------



## selk22

Well I have 200k mooncoin.. The diff is sky rocketing so I am done for now.. Just gunna hold until it hits an exchange and see what happens


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Anyone having problems getting cgminer to work for multipool? Is it down?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What causes CGminer to stay on "Probing for alive pool"? Below is my new config with quad 290x. Did I miss a setting? I am having this issue with all my pools.
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352",
> "user" : "crrafferty.2",
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "20,20,20,20",
> "vectors" : "1,1,1,1",
> "worksize" : "512,512,512,512",
> "kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt,scrypt,scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2,2,2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "32765,32765,32765,32765",
> "shaders" : "0,0,0,0",
> "gpu-engine" : "920,920,920,920",
> "gpu-fan" : "95-100,95-100,95-100,95-100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500,1500,1500",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0,0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "11,11,11,11",
> "gpu-vddc" : "1.032,1.032,1.032,1.032",
> "temp-cutoff" : "99,99,99,99",
> "temp-overheat" : "95,95,95,95",
> "temp-target" : "90,90,90,90",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "text-only" : true,
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
> }


Looks good to me aside from the password which I'm sure you edited out, correct? I use a bat file instead of a config so I'm not used to this style.

What PSU do you run those 290s with?

Man, miners are more finicky to get dialed in than overclocks. I plugged in my 4th 280x and they all started hashing and then one is slowly declared dead by cgminer. Computer wouldn't even start with it in. I find out the dead one, restart, start hashing, they are flying at 700-740, I have to shut it off really fast because I messed something up, restart, and now one goes back to being 50 kh/s slower than the rest. Ahhhh. I guess 1000W wasn't enough for 4 of them?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Looks good to me aside from the password which I'm sure you edited out, correct? I use a bat file instead of a config so I'm not used to this style.
> 
> What PSU do you run those 290s with?
> 
> Man, miners are more finicky to get dialed in than overclocks. I plugged in my 4th 280x and they all started hashing and then one is slowly declared dead by cgminer. Computer wouldn't even start with it in. I find out the dead one, restart, start hashing, they are flying at 700-740, I have to shut it off really fast because I messed something up, restart, and now one goes back to being 50 kh/s slower than the rest. Ahhhh. I guess 1000W wasn't enough for 4 of them?


Multipool doesn't use a password since passwords are pointless. For my power supplies I am using Dual EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 with an ADD2PSU. I have been messing around with settings but keep getting BSOD.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

What amp breaker is everyone using for their setups? I have 3 7950s with powertune 20% it trips my 15amp







Just had some downtime because I did not realize it.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Multipool doesn't use a password since passwords are pointless. For my power supplies I am using Dual EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 with an ADD2PSU. I have been messing around with settings but keep getting BSOD.


Just curious: have you ever tried running 4 of those on 1 of the P2s?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What amp breaker is everyone using for their setups? I have 3 7950s with powertune 20% it trips my 15amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had some downtime because I did not realize it.


None, Im currently running 6 * 290x all off one 4 socket outlet.


----------



## thebufenator

I don't know how the electrical is set up in the house I am renting, but in one room I have:

Desktop with 2x 7970 mining. FX-8320 OC'd with 5 HDD's.....

2nd miner with 7950, 6970, 6750.

3rd computer, A8-3850 based media center w/ surround sound + hdtv.

No breakers tripped yet........


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> None, Im currently running 6 * 290x all off one 4 socket outlet.


No breaker? did you go outside and put pennies in the fusebox again?


----------



## dmfree88

I dont know if I am allowed to mention pools here or anything (i am not keen on the new rules please correct me if i post anything im not supposed to i will edit it). But there was a launch today of mooncoins and it was the biggest first day launch of a coin I have ever seen (possibly the biggest altcoin launch ever asside from litecoins im sure). within the first hour multipool hit over 1.5gh/s on there moonpool. This is unheard of. I would like to spread the word to my fellow OC.net friends as this is probably going to be the next big coin (im sure everyone thinks that but i still want to pass the word along).

Check it out for yourself a very secure launch that was NOT pre-mined. Over 15 pools on launch day and already getting hits on cryptsy suggestions:

https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/49478/page/2
(in a matter of one day this is unheard of)
Heres the info from its main thread on bitcointalk:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=389403.0

They have all the info there on the launch and many pools.

Get in early before the difficulty sky-rockets. I also wanted to recommend the pool i am in as it has a great pool owner and he is very kind and generous. The fee is a minor 1 percent and the server seems to work very good (imo better then multipool was working, atleast for me). ALSO theres a contest hes offering 0.01 BTC to anyone who finds a block in the first 100 blocks (total giveaway = 1 BTC). I already found a block myself! Only 5 found so far it just started! Help support moon coins and the crypto pool:

http://moon.cryptopools.com/

Its going to the moon!

on a side-note dime coins are also on the uprising:
http://www.dimecoin.org/


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I bought some Litecoin just before it crashed too.
> 
> The one time I play in the markets it all went to hell in a handbasket. I should've stuck to mining. This happened 2 years back when BTC hit $50 and I decided to buy/sell some, that turned out awful too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys!


Ya, I bought 100 XPM just at a high .55 (add some 000) and now its at .35ish. Lucky only 100 but sheash. I should start a web guide : Take my advice, do the exact opposite and give me %10 dot come


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I bought some Litecoin just before it crashed too.
> 
> The one time I play in the markets it all went to hell in a handbasket. I should've stuck to mining. This happened 2 years back when BTC hit $50 and I decided to buy/sell some, that turned out awful too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys!










For what reason did you buy them at that time?


----------



## thebufenator

Woot. 2x R9 290's incoming for me. At Amazon's not too inflated prices.


----------



## ccRicers

Getting my second card running would have to wait. I took apart my XFX 7950 for installing the waterblock and it was not compatible. Instead of selling the block I will sell the card. Hope I can get a superior 7950 with little net loss.

(edit) Damn, I could have gotten a very good MSI 7950 for $250! I had it on my eBay watch list but I forgot to check the auction on my phone as I took the train home. Then it ended. Well, it got relisted. Nuts to this I am paying $350 to end the auction.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what reason did you buy them at that time?


Which one?
Litecoin? or back when BTC was at rock bottom?

I bought Litecoin because I'm sitting on a big pile of Bitcoin and felt I wanted to try my hand at the market rather than only mining. So I traded up 1BTC for some Litecoin to experiment. 2 nights later, with my insomnia, I saw my reddit feed had a new post - 0 upvotes and only 1. The China bank scare. I immediately knew stuff would hit the fan, went to go sell, and by the time I could get the LTC into the market wallet - it had crashed. So now I'm just holding and waiting for LTC to hopefully go back. Its almost there. Not a huge loss.

As for BTC back when it was like $10. Almost same exact thing. I was mining, wanted to try to buy/sell. I bought in at like $40 something, and then it immediately crashed back down to $5~10.

tl;dr - always do the opposite of what I do when it comes to the market. Even when I do the opposite of what I do, its the opposite. So make sure you wait until I do it first lol
Mining on the other hand...

The urges to play wannabe trader is because USD is so god damn hard to get into the markets. Coinbase has screwed me on over 5 purchases which were in my favor. Dwolla no longer works with Mtgox. Mtgox itself is not useful with USD (waiting 3 months for my money wire). And BTC-E, I just don't want to do anymore bank wires.

Quote:


> Ya, I bought 100 XPM just at a high .55 (add some 000) and now its at .35ish. Lucky only 100 but sheash. I should start a web guide : Take my advice, do the exact opposite and give me %10 dot come tongue.gif


Thats the spirit!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont know if I am allowed to mention pools here or anything (i am not keen on the new rules please correct me if i post anything im not supposed to i will edit it). But there was a launch today of mooncoins and it was the biggest first day launch of a coin I have ever seen (possibly the biggest altcoin launch ever asside from litecoins im sure).


It's the pump and dumpers networking with each other for their new P&D coin I suppose.

Like sheep went from being wild to being specially bred for fleecing, so have crypto currencies been made for the lulz of the btc-e trollbox


----------



## Hukkel

It was a horrible launch.
Pools were not blocks for a loooong time.
Everyone wanted to get a piece of the P&D pie. Everyone wanted to mine with the lowest difficulty and use the P&D prices after being on a trading website.
But everyone started at the same time. Diff shot up like a rocket. Apart from maybe a few that actually got those first blocks no one won and the mooncoin will be sooner forgotten then any other coin.
Their value is very low, difficulty high. Everyone is back to their favorite coin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> on a side-note dime coins are also on the uprising:
> http://www.dimecoin.org/


8% premined. Why would you advertise this to others?


----------



## RAFFY

Is it true that PCIE x1 to x16 risers can be used in PCIE x16 slots?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is it true that PCIE x1 to x16 risers can be used in PCIE x16 slots?


True.


----------



## selk22

Is it better to have x16 to x16 though?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> It was a horrible launch.
> Pools were not blocks for a loooong time.
> Everyone wanted to get a piece of the P&D pie. Everyone wanted to mine with the lowest difficulty and use the P&D prices after being on a trading website.
> But everyone started at the same time. Diff shot up like a rocket. Apart from maybe a few that actually got those first blocks no one won and the mooncoin will be sooner forgotten then any other coin.
> Their value is very low, difficulty high. Everyone is back to their favorite coin.
> 8% premined. Why would you advertise this to others?


Hi Hukkel, how's the sleeve master doing?









Bro have you tried PTS or MMC mining with your cpus? We have a nice thread (linked in the op here, "cpu mining extravaganza").
Check it out! I'd suggest either mmcpool.com or ypool.net for memorycoin 2.0 or protoshares.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hi Hukkel, how's the sleeve master doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro have you tried PTS or MMC mining with your cpus? We have a nice thread (linked in the op here, "cpu mining extravaganza").
> Check it out! I'd suggest either mmcpool.com or ypool.net for memorycoin 2.0 or protoshares.


Hi Ivan, I am fine tnx









I have checked the thread but I wonder how much it will actually give me compared to the energy cost. Don't want to have my CPU running all day long for 1$ profit.
And there aren't many numbers available for different CPUs.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> It was a horrible launch.
> Pools were not blocks for a loooong time.
> Everyone wanted to get a piece of the P&D pie. Everyone wanted to mine with the lowest difficulty and use the P&D prices after being on a trading website.
> But everyone started at the same time. Diff shot up like a rocket. Apart from maybe a few that actually got those first blocks no one won and the mooncoin will be sooner forgotten then any other coin.
> Their value is very low, difficulty high. Everyone is back to their favorite coin.


I found the multipool port (was announced on the dev site, which is the only one that didn't ddos) and managed to make most of my million in those first minutes when the front-end was down.

After all that they still aren't worth much. https://coinex.pw/trade/moon_btc has listed them, I'm waiting for a pump now.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Can't believe there still isn't a wallet available for mooncoin. I don't feel like spending the time trying to compile it, but I don't like leaving my coins in a pool.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> ...
> Thats the spirit!


For anyone following this sad sad tail. I pulled off 100$ profit in BTC today trading XPM. Now I have a nice safety buffer of BTC, XPM and mining some of Ivan's suggested coins. Happy dance, New Years party and the cheerleaders run out for smoochies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Hi Ivan, I am fine tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have checked the thread but I wonder how much it will actually give me compared to the energy cost. Don't want to have my CPU running all day long for 1$ profit.
> And there aren't many numbers available for different CPUs.


I am making enough







I just swapped from mining XPM to MMC. I have no idea how to sell an MMC, but I sure am getting them good


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> For anyone following this sad sad tail. I pulled off 100$ profit in BTC today trading XPM. Now I have a nice safety buffer of BTC, XPM and mining some of Ivan's suggested coins. Happy dance, New Years party and the cheerleaders run out for smoochies.
> I am making enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just swapped from mining XPM to MMC. I have no idea how to sell an MMC, but I sure am getting them good


No I mean take for example one 3770. What kind of money are we talking about?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Can't believe there still isn't a wallet available for mooncoin. I don't feel like spending the time trying to compile it, but I don't like leaving my coins in a pool.


Look at the top of the post: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=389403.0

It's ridiculous that someone else had to compile it, but it was a massively overpriced copy+paste coin, so it's not surprising.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> True.


Thanks! +rep
Another stupid question, how do I plug them into the x16 lanes? Or does that not even matter?

My second task for today is finally ordering the motherboard, cpu, ram, and psu for my dedicated miner. Can anyone help me pick out a motherboard? Ideally I would like to be able to run 6 GPU. Currently I only have 2 * 290 & 2 * 290x for this dedicated machine.

Third question, In my gaming rig I have 64gigs of DDR3 2666mhz is there anything I can do with this ram to improve my mining results?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> No I mean take for example one 3770. What kind of money are we talking about?


I made 0.018076BTC worth in about 2 days mining lightly enough that the computer is usable. About $13US if sold right.... NOW!.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! +rep
> Another stupid question, how do I plug them into the x16 lanes? Or does that not even matter?
> 
> My second task for today is finally ordering the motherboard, cpu, ram, and psu for my dedicated miner. Can anyone help me pick out a motherboard? Ideally I would like to be able to run 6 GPU. Currently I only have 2 * 290 & 2 * 290x for this dedicated machine.
> 
> Third question, In my gaming rig I have 64gigs of DDR3 2666mhz is there anything I can do with this ram to improve my mining results?
Click to expand...

990FX UD3/5 is supposed to be a good for a 6-GPU rig.

RAM shouldn't make much difference. If you've got loads I would just play around with it, try 4GB and 8GB and see what gives the best results (and post back here please!).


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Is it better to have x16 to x16 though?


For mining/folding? No. Gaming? Sure. Mining *does not* come close to saturating x1, let alone the full x16.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks! +rep
> Another stupid question, how do I plug them into the x16 lanes? Or does that not even matter?
> 
> My second task for today is finally ordering the motherboard, cpu, ram, and psu for my dedicated miner. Can anyone help me pick out a motherboard? Ideally I would like to be able to run 6 GPU. Currently I only have 2 * 290 & 2 * 290x for this dedicated machine.
> 
> Third question, In my gaming rig I have 64gigs of DDR3 2666mhz is there anything I can do with this ram to improve my mining results?


PCI-e slots/cards are keyed. Just like DDR1, 2, and 3. Make sure it is PCI-e and it's facing the right way, and you're good.


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks! +rep
> Another stupid question, how do I plug them into the x16 lanes? Or does that not even matter?
> 
> My second task for today is finally ordering the motherboard, cpu, ram, and psu for my dedicated miner. Can anyone help me pick out a motherboard? Ideally I would like to be able to run 6 GPU. Currently I only have 2 * 290 & 2 * 290x for this dedicated machine.
> 
> Third question, In my gaming rig I have 64gigs of DDR3 2666mhz is there anything I can do with this ram to improve my mining results?


This would be ideal if it was in stock didn't realize this board would be so cheap.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157471


----------



## antonio8

Has anyone been able to encrypt their Dodge Wallet v1.3?

I keep getting a force close when I try.


----------



## Playapplepie

Anyone mining on Linux? Specifically Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Trying to get a second machine up but it has been too long since I have used Linux and I am really rusty.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Anyone mining on Linux? Specifically Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Trying to get a second machine up but it has been too long since I have used Linux and I am really rusty.


Try Bamt. It's super easy to set up.

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2924.0


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Anyone mining on Linux? Specifically Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Trying to get a second machine up but it has been too long since I have used Linux and I am really rusty.


I installed Xubuntu 12.04 actually, it's a less resource hungry version of Ubuntu.

Here are the 12.04 releases: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/

I got the alternate AMD-64 image (mostly because I wanted it to fit on CD). I also had the ethernet cable unplugged during the entire installation because of network hangs when trying to download updates during the install.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Has anyone been able to encrypt their Dodge Wallet v1.3?
> 
> I keep getting a force close when I try.


I've been having that issue since Doge Wallet 1.1. No one has resolved that issue.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> This would be ideal if it was in stock didn't realize this board would be so cheap.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157471


What?!?!? When did they release these boards? I'll wait until this comes in stock!


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What?!?!? When did they release these boards? I'll wait until this comes in stock!


Asrock and Biostar both have two boards marketed to Bitcoin miners (obviously late to the party regarding BTC, but they make excellent alt-coin scrypt miners).

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H81%20Pro%20BTC/index.asp
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61%20Pro%20BTC/index.asp
http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=658
http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=626

This was the first I saw them on a retail site. Looks like they went fast.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Asrock and Biostar both have two boards marketed to Bitcoin miners (obviously late to the party regarding BTC, but they make excellent alt-coin scrypt miners).
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H81%20Pro%20BTC/index.asp
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61%20Pro%20BTC/index.asp
> http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=658
> http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=626
> 
> This was the first I saw them on a retail site. Looks like they went fast.


Yeah I had been following these boards waiting for them to actually be released to retailers but never heard anything. It looks like they released them right before Christmas.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Hi Ivan, I am fine tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have checked the thread but I wonder how much it will actually give me compared to the energy cost. Don't want to have my CPU running all day long for 1$ profit.
> And there aren't many numbers available for different CPUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> No I mean take for example one 3770. What kind of money are we talking about?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1448495/cpu-mining-extravaganza-primecoin-and-protoshare-mining-statistics


----------



## thebufenator

So what is the hot ticket for mining now?

Still am mining EAC, but sell price just plummeted. Don't think Moon is going to stay that profitable.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So what is the hot ticket for mining now?
> 
> Still am mining EAC, but sell price just plummeted. Don't think Moon is going to stay that profitable.....


You never know...I prefer more stable-ish coins. And trading a bit, but you can always resort to middlecoin.com or mine these new coins at launch.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You never know...I prefer more stable-ish coins. And trading a bit, but you can always resort to middlecoin.com or mine these new coins at launch.


I've quit Doge for now since Coinedup's pool is going away and have switched back to FTC. Still unsure what to do with my Dogecoins, convert to 7+ LTC or hold out for a potential big payout down the road. I'm still not sold that Doge will do anything in the future though so might be better to dump now.


----------



## ccRicers

Coinex.pw has picked up MoonCoin. It's worth less than Doge, and I'm not surprised.


----------



## RAFFY

Just order 2* Evga NEX750B, Corsair Value Ram DDR3 1333 4gb, and the ASROCK H81 BTC motherboard. Should have my first dedicated miner up by Monday! Will be using a 4770k for CPU mining too!


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Just order 2* Evga NEX750B, Corsair Value Ram DDR3 1333 4gb, and the ASROCK H81 BTC motherboard. Should have my first dedicated miner up by Monday! Will be using a 4770k for CPU mining too!


Where did you end up finding the ASROCK H81 BTC for sale?


----------



## Krusher33

I'm only mining on 1 7970 right now. I could buy 3 290's or 3 290x's with BTC's but I'm hesitant. I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Where did you end up finding the ASROCK H81 BTC for sale?


I found one that was listed on Amazon. The name has a transposed letter so it wasn't showing up when searching the full name. Just dumb lucky really.


----------



## aroc91

Finally got the martingale system chrome plugin working for me on doge-dice. Just made 1425 in the course of 2 minutes on the 500 I put in. As long as you keep your base bet under a certain percentage of what you put in, you almost can't go wrong. You just have to have the backup to survive the losing streaks.

Edit: And I'm only working off winnings. I invest it right back into the site itself when I'm ahead.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You never know...I prefer more stable-ish coins. And trading a bit, but you can always resort to middlecoin.com or mine these new coins at launch.
> 
> 
> 
> I've quit Doge for now since Coinedup's pool is going away and have switched back to FTC. Still unsure what to do with my Dogecoins, convert to 7+ LTC or hold out for a potential big payout down the road. I'm still not sold that Doge will do anything in the future though so might be better to dump now.
Click to expand...

Hold for a bit longer, DOGE Road (only "soft" drugs iirc, not like silk road) is supposed to be announced in a few days. That could at least cause a minor increase in price, if you're awake for that.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Finally got the martingale system chrome plugin working for me on doge-dice. Just made 1425 in the course of 2 minutes on the 500 I put in. As long as you keep your base bet under a certain percentage of what you put in, you almost can't go wrong. You just have to have the backup to survive the losing streaks.


I'm not sure what that is, but so long as you find a strategy that theoretically pays off in the long run, and enough money to take advantage of the law of large numbers, you're golden.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I'm not sure what that is, but so long as you find a strategy that theoretically pays off in the long run, and enough money to take advantage of the law of large numbers, you're golden.


On a ~50/50 game like the over/under they have or roulette, you start with a bet of 1. If you win, you keep betting 1. If you lose, you double your previous bet. Once you win again, you go back down to 1. You just have to have enough to survive the statistically unlikely event that you get 6, 7, 8, etc. losses in a row, although the odds of that happening increase the longer you play it. It's good in the short run, so I keep it running until I double my money and then I transfer half back to invest.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> On a ~50/50 game like the over/under they have or roulette, you start with a bet of 1. If you win, you keep betting 1. If you lose, you double your previous bet. Once you win again, you go back down to 1. You just have to have enough to survive the statistically unlikely event that you get 6, 7, 8, etc. losses in a row, although the odds of that happening increase the longer you play it. It's good in the short run, so I keep it running until I double my money and then I transfer half back to invest.


I see. I know this strategy, just didn't realise you were playing roulette - or that you wouldn't get banned from using this technique.

The chance of the same colour turning up 10 times in a row is 0.1%, so as long as you keep enough for 10 bets - i.e. your initial bet is 1/1000 of your total money, you have a 99.9% chance of making back your initial bet.

Of course, that assumes it's perfectly random, and that is impossible with current electronics. That said, if you lose money more than once you know something is up.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Hold for a bit longer, DOGE Road (only "soft" drugs iirc, not like silk road) is supposed to be announced in a few days. That could at least cause a minor increase in price, if you're awake for that.


I remember reading about that. Any idea when it's supposed to launch? That should cause a spike in the price, even if temporarily.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Hold for a bit longer, DOGE Road (only "soft" drugs iirc, not like silk road) is supposed to be announced in a few days. That could at least cause a minor increase in price, if you're awake for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading about that. Any idea when it's supposed to launch? That should cause a spike in the price, even if temporarily.
Click to expand...

IIRC it was releasing tomorrow - http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zoKdzaIxTV8J:https://bitcointalk.org/index.php%3Ftopic%3D383053+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk - bottom post says releasing when bugs are fixed, possibly tomorrow.

But I like my ETA's with a full shaker of salt


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> On a ~50/50 game like the over/under they have or roulette, you start with a bet of 1. If you win, you keep betting 1. If you lose, you double your previous bet. Once you win again, you go back down to 1. You just have to have enough to survive the statistically unlikely event that you get 6, 7, 8, etc. losses in a row, although the odds of that happening increase the longer you play it. It's good in the short run, so I keep it running until I double my money and then I transfer half back to invest.


What site do you trust with this?

I ask because most of the sites I see have a cap on betting which ruins this strategy unless you want to be making 10 Doge per win.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Finally got the martingale system chrome plugin working for me on doge-dice. Just made 1425 in the course of 2 minutes on the 500 I put in. As long as you keep your base bet under a certain percentage of what you put in, you almost can't go wrong. You just have to have the backup to survive the losing streaks.


I did it for fun, but it's funny I lost every time. 12k to 0 with that strategy: -200, -400, -800, -1600, -3200, -6400 lol. Maybe if I brought over 100k? lol.


----------



## Kenerd

Hey guys dumb question I'm trying to solo mine onlinggaming coin with cgminer. I'm getting network diff set to 8 new block detcted on network. Is my .conf and .bat right? if I find a block how does it get to my wallet? there was something about a longpoll error? I'm not sure. I tried to mine from the wallet but it started using my cpu.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I did it for fun, but it's funny I lost every time. 12k to 0 with that strategy: -200, -400, -800, -1600, -3200, -6400 lol. Maybe if I brought over 100k? lol.


You're betting too much to start, since the bets go up exponentially. I started with 500 at about 5:00. by 5:45, it was at 750. That was by starting with 0.3 bets. I calculated that I should have about 15000 by this time tomorrow granted I don't lose more than 12 times in a row.


----------



## Willanhanyard

On our way back to $600 this week?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> You're betting too much to start, since the bets go up exponentially. I started with 500 at about 5:00. by 5:45, it was at 750. That was by starting with 0.3 bets. I calculated that I should have about 15000 by this time tomorrow granted I don't lose more than 12 times in a row.


Yep.










lol


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Just be glad you're not this guy.










Those prices are in Bitcoins!


----------



## RAFFY

Lol ducks to sick.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Hope there's at least a little pump for DOGE when that site opens... can't say that MOON was a total waste of time... mined a little over 300K overnight.. and exchanged MOON>BTC>DOGE for ~75K DOGE. Considering that I'm down to about 32K DOGE when mining it directly... it was a good day. Definitely won't be mining either of these coins after next week most likely... although I will was at least for the time being DOGE is at least pretty stable price-wise (crappy... but stable).


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Someone thatcan help me with my cgminer bat pls? I will have crossfire of these cards tomorrow "XFX Radeon R9 280X 3GB (Tahiti XTL)" but i cant find any site where it says wichdifficulty and thread currency or what its called it should run at? To get max khas/s? I know i have to setup cgminer and the pools to mine from, and register each pool. But just have no idea wich settings for the cards. Hope you understand? Thanks in advance!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Someone thatcan help me with my cgminer bat pls? I will have crossfire of these cards tomorrow "XFX Radeon R9 280X 3GB (Tahiti XTL)" but i cant find any site where it says wichdifficulty and thread currency or what its called it should run at? To get max khas/s? I know i have to setup cgminer and the pools to mine from, and register each pool. But just have no idea wich settings for the cards. Hope you understand? Thanks in advance!


https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## ivanlabrie

haven't gotten more than 700 yet but I know the card can do it. tc 8191 or 8192, I 13 g 2 (read the consolidated litecoin mining guide in the first post of this thread)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Someone thatcan help me with my cgminer bat pls? I will have crossfire of these cards tomorrow "XFX Radeon R9 280X 3GB (Tahiti XTL)" but i cant find any site where it says wichdifficulty and thread currency or what its called it should run at? To get max khas/s? I know i have to setup cgminer and the pools to mine from, and register each pool. But just have no idea wich settings for the cards. Hope you understand? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Ty guys


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Hope there's at least a little pump for DOGE when that site opens... can't say that MOON was a total waste of time... mined a little over 300K overnight.. and exchanged MOON>BTC>DOGE for ~75K DOGE. Considering that I'm down to about 32K DOGE when mining it directly... it was a good day. Definitely won't be mining either of these coins after next week most likely... although I will was at least for the time being DOGE is at least pretty stable price-wise (crappy... but stable).


Where did you trade the moon coin at?


----------



## RAFFY

Where can I follow news about this DogeRoad website? I have a couple million Doge that need dumping.


----------



## QSS-5

can ASIC hardware only mine bitcoins or othere SHA-256 crypto concurrence ?


----------



## Rar4f

I don't see a Stream SDK , only AMD APP SDK:
developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/
I downloaded : AMD-APP-SDK-v2.9-Windows-64.exe

Hope this is the right one.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I don't see a Stream SDK , only AMD APP SDK:
> developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/
> I downloaded : AMD-APP-SDK-v2.9-Windows-64.exe
> 
> Hope this is the right one.


I believe someone post a couple weeks ago that the new drivers already have SDK bundled within them or that they don't give any performance boost. I've ran with and without the SDK and haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> can ASIC hardware only mine bitcoins or othere SHA-256 crypto concurrence ?


Correct. ASIC is only SHA-256. GPU's can mine SHA-256 AND Scrypt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I don't see a Stream SDK , only AMD APP SDK:
> developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/
> I downloaded : AMD-APP-SDK-v2.9-Windows-64.exe
> 
> Hope this is the right one.


I believe 2.8 is the best for mining. Sure it won't make that much of a difference.


----------



## QSS-5

so it can mine other SHA-256 crypto currencies


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Correct. ASIC is only SHA-256. GPU's can mine SHA-256 AND Scrypt
> I believe 2.8 is the best for mining. Sure it won't make that much of a difference.


Ivan recommends 2.8 for older cards like R9 280x or 7970. And i have a 290.
I am just waiting for if the software i downloaded is correct one. It has SDK to it, but not Stream but APP.


----------



## PCSarge

hmmmm....tried 2 different catcoin pools yesterday.......neither has given me confirmed or unconfirmed rewards have 1mhash on both pools as a test and have gotten shet all since early yesterday, yet the block numbers move.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Ivan recommends 2.8 for older cards like R9 280x or 7970. And i have a 290.
> I am just waiting for if the software i downloaded is correct one. It has SDK to it, but not Stream but APP.


I'd say 7950/7970 and older...280X seems to work fine with 13.9 and sdk 2.9. 13.12 made me lose 50kh/s.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Keep them and wait for the scrypt ASICs to kill the difficulty.

Which won't be long now, and all those expensive R9 290s will look like a waste of money, while those cheap 5850s will look like a bargain.

Haha.


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd say 7950/7970 and older...280X seems to work fine with 13.9 and sdk 2.9. 13.12 made me lose 50kh/s.


Ok, but i did not get answer to what i asked. You said Stream SDK. In the link i find only APP SDK. I presume APP SDK is the same thing?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Ok, but i did not get answer to what i asked. You said Stream SDK. In the link i find only APP SDK. I presume APP SDK is the same thing?


Same thing


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hmmmm....tried 2 different catcoin pools yesterday.......neither has given me confirmed or unconfirmed rewards have 1mhash on both pools as a test and have gotten shet all since early yesterday, yet the block numbers move.


I had the same issue last night. 4 hours on catpool.co and i got nothing.


----------



## selk22

So I have been trying to figure out why my SSD has been filling up so much lately and I have figured it out... THESE DAMN WALLETS! I have like 10 different wallets and it looks like they store the block chain data in the /appdata/roaming folder.. my bitcoin wallet block folder is 15gb and thats just only the BTC wallet.

How can I install these wallets so they don't store appdata on my C drive? I only have 20gb free space on my SSD and without wallets I would have about 50gb free


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So I have been trying to figure out why my SSD has been filling up so much lately and I have figured it out... THESE DAMN WALLETS! I have like 10 different wallets and it looks like they store the block chain data in the /appdata/roaming folder.. my bitcoin wallet block folder is 15gb and thats just only the BTC wallet.
> 
> How can I install these wallets so they don't store appdata on my C drive? I only have 20gb free space on my SSD and without wallets I would have about 50gb free


Move the folders inside %appdata% to a different drive then point to them creating shortcus for each wallet with the following: -datadir=d:\whatever


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So I have been trying to figure out why my SSD has been filling up so much lately and I have figured it out... THESE DAMN WALLETS! I have like 10 different wallets and it looks like they store the block chain data in the /appdata/roaming folder.. my bitcoin wallet block folder is 15gb and thats just only the BTC wallet.
> 
> How can I install these wallets so they don't store appdata on my C drive? I only have 20gb free space on my SSD and without wallets I would have about 50gb free


As far as BTC goes there is a wallet that doesn't have any blockchain data (but you'll probably want to backup your wallet.dat first)

Otherwise, look at tutorials about moving your "Users" folder to the D drive and modify it for just the Appdata folder. The method you want to be using involves "hard symlinks".

Edit: ivanlabrie's method looks a lot better. I didn't realise you could alter the directory it looks for, but I still recommend looking at hard symlinks anyway, they're useful to know.


----------



## ivanlabrie

symlinks are definitely useful, but MEH I'm lazy...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I had the same issue last night. 4 hours on catpool.co and i got nothing.


i figured it out. the blocks take longer to show up. after a 12 hour run im starting to see coins.


----------



## Faster_is_better

My risers from china are taking ages... should have been here BY yesterday at the latest. Hopefully they all work.


----------



## Rar4f

Any pools recommendation? R9 290 mining.


----------



## chronicfx

I have been mining only litecoin and have not setup currency transactions on mt gox or btce or anywhere like that. I am thinking of trading some litecoins for bitcoins. Do any of you have a recommended ratio of btc to ltc to keep? Also what is a good ratio of litecoin to bitcoin price to trade them at? I am not sure which will take off or if they would continue to be somewhat linked in the future. Probably better to keep some of both.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Any pools recommendation? R9 290 mining.


I'd say ypool.net for dogecoin, middlecoin.com to get btc without having to trade, mmcpool.com for mmc on cpu or ypool.net for protoshares on cpu...


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> As far as BTC goes there is a wallet that doesn't have any blockchain data (but you'll probably want to backup your wallet.dat first)
> 
> Otherwise, look at tutorials about moving your "Users" folder to the D drive and modify it for just the Appdata folder. The method you want to be using involves "hard symlinks".
> 
> Edit: ivanlabrie's method looks a lot better. I didn't realise you could alter the directory it looks for, but I still recommend looking at hard symlinks anyway, they're useful to know.


Thanks something new to learn







I knew there had to be a good way to do this.

Also thanks ivan









+rep to both of you


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So I have been trying to figure out why my SSD has been filling up so much lately and I have figured it out... THESE DAMN WALLETS! I have like 10 different wallets and it looks like they store the block chain data in the /appdata/roaming folder.. my bitcoin wallet block folder is 15gb and thats just only the BTC wallet.
> 
> How can I install these wallets so they don't store appdata on my C drive? I only have 20gb free space on my SSD and without wallets I would have about 50gb free


I use the multibit and not bitcoin-qt. it doesn't download the whole block. Only what part you are involved.


----------



## chronicfx

Would using middlecoin.com be more profitable than directly mining litecoin and trading to btc?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Would using middlecoin.com be more profitable than directly mining litecoin and trading to btc?


Yeah, it sure is.









I used to mine at hashco.ws but they got hacked...not sure what they are up to now.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Would using middlecoin.com be more profitable than directly mining litecoin and trading to btc?


yes for sure! Basically if it was more profitable to mine LTC and trade to BTC then middlecoin would currently be mining LTC. It will always be on whats most profitable


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Would using middlecoin.com be more profitable than directly mining litecoin and trading to btc?


It should be, because middlecoin mines the most profitable coin and Litecoin isn't the most profitable.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to mine at hashco.ws but they got hacked...not sure what they are up to now.


Would it be safe to keep the coins on that wallet address used for the username s or should i make one to mine and then Transfer them?


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd say ypool.net for dogecoin, middlecoin.com to get btc without having to trade, mmcpool.com for mmc on cpu or ypool.net for protoshares on cpu...


Ok, i will try to set up stuff to mine dogecoin.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Would it be safe to keep the coins on that wallet address used for the username s or should i make one to mine and then Transfer them?


Its safe but to be precautions you can encrypt the wallet


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> It should be, because middlecoin mines the most profitable coin and Litecoin isn't the most profitable.


Sounds interesting - would you recommend middlecoin ? No problems ?


----------



## chronicfx

Just pointed 2500khash at the middlecoin site. I hope it works out better than litecoin.org


----------



## dogbiscuit

Seems to be a lot going on under the hood of middlecoin, which is more opportunity for skimming, but still I may try this...


----------



## dealio

nice you guys area finally catching up







i posted this 3 days ago http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/7330#post_21474817

middlecoin is great, i think, still no sure







payouts have been on hold for a few days. people say it got ddos'ed or maybe it's "the pool fund manager" strategyzing

http://www.devtome.com/doku.php?id=report_from_the_mineshaft-the_cost_of_success
http://www.devtome.com/doku.php?id=report_from_the_mineshaft-dogeing_bullets_during_a_chinese_fire_drill


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I use the multibit and not bitcoin-qt. it doesn't download the whole block. Only what part you are involved.


Is there anything like Multibit for Litecoin?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> still no sure payouts have been on hold for a few days.


...wait a minute.... says here http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/faq.html
Quote:


> When do I get paid?
> 
> Payouts happen once a day at 2:30 AM UTC. If your balance is above 0.001 BTC, then you will get paid.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is there anything like Multibit for Litecoin?


There's something coming, will support doge, ltc, and all main alts.


----------



## Rar4f

Is Ypool for Doge coin? The Worker detail shows Primecoin :s


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> still no sure payouts have been on hold for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait a minute.... says here http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/faq.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> When do I get paid?
> 
> Payouts happen once a day at 2:30 AM UTC. If your balance is above 0.001 BTC, then you will get paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

oh i know about the minimums and the timing

http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/ <-- notice the light blue and the green for unchanged and immature balance? that's what i was referring to


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> oh i know about the minimums and the timing
> 
> http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/ <-- notice the light blue and the green for unchanged and immature balance? that's what i was referring to


Ah, it looks like a bit of a holiday bottleneck, possibly due to alcohol and turkey consumption.


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, what effect would a sudden outbreak of scrypt ASIC miners have on prices ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Is Ypool for Doge coin? The Worker detail shows Primecoin :s


Look up, you'll see a mode selection button, select doge there to change your doge related options.
It's nice that you can also mine pts there, which is really good if you use the supplied yvg900 made miner, it's called yam and pretty easy to set up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So, what effect would a sudden outbreak of scrypt ASIC miners have on prices ?


It would make ltc price go up I reckon...look at btc.


----------



## chronicfx

I walked away from my computer for about 30 minutes and came back to connection interrupted on Middlecoin do i need to babysit this site when mining?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dogbiscuit View Post
> 
> So, what effect would a sudden outbreak of scrypt ASIC miners have on prices ?
> 
> It would make ltc price go up I reckon...look at btc.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I walked away from my computer for about 30 minutes and came back to connection interrupted on Middlecoin do i need to babysit this site when mining?


use the eu server (//eu.middlecoin.com..)


----------



## Rar4f

There are alot fields in the GUIMiner that i need to fill out.

I filled in workername and password of the worker from Ypool into the GUIMiner fields.
But i don't know what to do with rest of the fields. I assume "HOST" field is for entering the pool adress? In this case it's Ypool.net?


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Sounds interesting - would you recommend middlecoin ? No problems ?


I didn't try it to be honest, I just mine Doge (Most of the time its the most profitable ecoin) at doge.hashfaster.com.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> There are alot fields in the GUIMiner that i need to fill out.
> 
> I filled in workername and password of the worker from Ypool into the GUIMiner fields.
> But i don't know what to do with rest of the fields. I assume "HOST" field is for entering the pool adress? In this case it's Ypool.net?


Yes.

If you have an AMD/ATI card then you can choose the card and GUIMiner will fill it for you.


----------



## Rar4f

I have an AMD card and i selected it in device field, but it didn't fill out anything.

EDIT:
Nvm i see i had to select the GPU too









EDIT2:
Ok, i want to double check some things with you guys before i start.

I installed SDK
I installed MultiBit wallet, and made a wallet and copied it's adress to Ypool payment adress field.
I downloaded GUIMiner and extracted it. And from there i launched the miner by finding the application and running it.
I entered my Doge coin worker's name and password in the miner. I selected Hawai Device, and R9 290 (high usage).

So i can start mining right?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I have an AMD card and i selected it in device field, but it didn't fill out anything.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nvm i see i had to select the GPU too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2:
> Ok, i want to double check some things with you guys before i start.
> 
> I installed SDK
> I installed MultiBit wallet, and made a wallet and copied it's adress to Ypool payment adress field.
> I downloaded GUIMiner and extracted it. And from there i launched the miner by finding the application and running it.
> I entered my Doge coin worker's name and password in the miner. I selected Hawai Device, and R9 290 (high usage).
> 
> So i can start mining right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> use the eu server (//eu.middlecoin.com..)


There's a how to at ypool: http://ypool.net/howto?ct=3

You have to download their special proxy and run it before running cgminer with their details.


----------



## cam51037

Well, I sold my 6970 finally. I paid $50 for it, mined on it for about a month, and then sold it for $100. I'm pretty pleased with that.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well, I sold my 6970 finally. I paid $50 for it, mined on it for about a month, and then sold it for $100. I'm pretty pleased with that.


I paid $150 for my 6970









Slowely building up mining rigs.......when I am able to get more 79x0's I'll start swapping out my 69x0's


----------



## Deadboy90

So I have decided to go all in with World coin. I sold off all my litecoins, feathercoins and bitcoins (a grand total of .1 bitcoin!!!) to buy world coin. COME ON SPIKE!!!!!!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I have decided to go all in with World coin. I sold off all my litecoins, feathercoins and bitcoins (a grand total of .1 bitcoin!!!) to buy world coin. COME ON SPIKE!!!!!!


Lol. Might be better off waiting for the USD/WDC exchange to open in Feb for a real increase in price.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I was mining Earthcoin at earth.vircurpool.com, but switched over to Middlecoin after seeing you fine folks talk about it. It seems like Middlecoin is farting around a lot more than Earthcoin was:


Maybe I should just switch back to DOGE or Earthcoin.


----------



## dogbiscuit

OK why is the middlecoin difficulty leaping around - and what is the difference between pool and network difficulty anyway (haven't caught up with that bit of science yet)


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I was mining Earthcoin at earth.vircurpool.com, but switched over to Middlecoin after seeing you fine folks talk about it. It seems like Middlecoin is farting around a lot more than Earthcoin was:
> 
> 
> Maybe I should just switch back to DOGE or Earthcoin.


eu.middlecoin is set to doge only for now, try that instead. i was getting zero stratum disconnects

the us server is having issues when it switches coins, thus the disconnects. people say it is still more profitable the stable eu server.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> OK why is the middlecoin difficulty leaping around - and what is the difference between pool and network difficulty anyway (haven't caught up with that bit of science yet)


I am thinking the same thing after an hour of watching it. It seems like the gpus are constantly stopping and starting every two to three minutes. Very inefficient, is this normal for middlecoin? It may not really make anymore money than a constantly hasing litecoin pool.. But i will see tomorrow how many btc come to figure that out.


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, when the scrypt ASICS come out, will the BTC/LTC ratio even out, or maybe go to 1:5 or something ?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I'm still not happy with the performance I'm getting out of this 6950.

In the Litecoin mining hardware comparison, people report 390Kh/sec to 522Kh/sec, but it seems like they're able to up their settings more than I am able to figure out.

- I'm running the max clock settings I can get out of AMD OverDrive - 840 MHz GPU, 1325 MHz Memory.
- Seller for this card stated that shaders were unlocked to 6970.
- The fan is on AUTO at 40% and holding temps at 89C.
- The config I'm running while mining is : _--thread-concurrency 7040 -I 15 -g 1 -w 256_
- I'm only getting about 372Kh/sec.

It should be good for more, but I don't know how to wring the extra out of it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So, when the scrypt ASICS come out, will the BTC/LTC ratio even out, or maybe go to 1:5 or something ?


Your guess is as good as anyones. It could raise the price on LTC and other Cryptos or it could make them worthless. If the market gets saturated with LTC then the ration could plummet. The price is based on peoples perceived value of the coin, nothing else. Will people think they are worth more because the difficulty is going to skyrocket, or will they abandon Script once it has no advantage over BTC. Who knows.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Your guess is as good as anyones. It could raise the price on LTC and other Cryptos or it could make them worthless. If the market gets saturated with LTC then the ration could plummet. The price is based on peoples perceived value of the coin, nothing else. Will people think they are worth more because the difficulty is going to skyrocket, or will they abandon Script once it has no advantage over BTC. Who knows.


Not really,i really doubt that the market will get saturated,if ASIC come out the diff will skyrocket and it may make GPU mining worthless.


----------



## QSS-5

what is the best prime coin pool? i am currently using beeeeeer.org and i feel like i am getting payed half of what i should


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm still not happy with the performance I'm getting out of this 6950.


Right version of AMD SDK ?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Not really,i really doubt that the market will get saturated,if ASIC come out the diff will skyrocket and it may make GPU mining worthless.


Well, I would have thought so, I would expect the same as with the BTC ASICS.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Not really,i really doubt that the market will get saturated,if ASIC come out the diff will skyrocket and it may make GPU mining worthless.


Right.... like I said, everyone has their guesses. The only thing we know for curtain is IF they come out then the diff will skyrocket.


----------



## Deadboy90

So once scrypt asics come out then what? Where do those of us who dont have them go?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So once scrypt asics come out then what? Where do those of us who dont have them go?


You can try to keep mining but the profitability on coins will plummet if the prices do not rise with the difficulty. Basically selling your hardware before the prices drop back down, which the hardware prices should be crazy low with how many people have 4+ 7950s that all they do is mine with.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Right version of AMD SDK ?


AMD Catalyst 13.12. I tried running the shader unlock instructions at Tom's Hardware, since it says 6970 shaders should be 1536 and GPU-Z says my 6950 only has 1408 right now. Let me reboot and see if it worked.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> So once scrypt asics come out then what? Where do those of us who dont have them go?


If what happened to bitcoin also happens to litecoin then you go on holiday for a bit.
Wouldn't it be worth saving the scrypt coins to see how it goes ?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> If what happened to bitcoin also happens to litecoin then you go on holiday for a bit.
> Wouldn't it be worth saving the scrypt coins to see how it goes ?


The problem with this is if it does not then people will have a whole lot of script coins that are worth next to nothing. I guarantee there are going to be a lot of pissed off people complaining about whatever happens because it is basically a betting game on what will happen.

I try to think about it from the buyers perspective, do you think you would be willing to buy LTC at 100$/coin if ASICS are released for script coins? Personally I think that the value will go down, but that goes against what BTC did, I think BTC was a rare occurrence though.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The problem with this is if it does not then people will have a whole lot of script coins that are worth next to nothing. I guarantee there are going to be a lot of pissed off people complaining about whatever happens because it is basically a betting game on what will happen.
> 
> I try to think about it from the buyers perspective, do you think you would be willing to buy LTC at 100$/coin if ASICS are released for script coins? Personally I think that the value will go down, but that goes against what BTC did, I think BTC was a rare occurrence though.


Why do you think LTC would go down in that case though? Why would it not follow BTC's path?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Oh dang look at XPM and FTC!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'm getting really worried about these ASICs for scrypt... I finally have the money and the financial backing of my grandfather to build a large mining farm. He has done a lot of research and is confident that he is making the right choice to invest.

I'm just going to start out with two racks of 6 GPUs each. They will be run at college until I can afford my "mother of all" mining farm. A system that has 4 external PCIe expansion chassises that will give me a total of 32 R9 280X's for a total of 22.4Mhash/s. Should net me a pretty nice chunk of change until the ASICs ruin things.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The problem with this is if it does not then people will have a whole lot of script coins that are worth next to nothing. I guarantee there are going to be a lot of pissed off people complaining about whatever happens because it is basically a betting game on what will happen.
> 
> I try to think about it from the buyers perspective, do you think you would be willing to buy LTC at 100$/coin if ASICS are released for script coins? Personally I think that the value will go down, but that goes against what BTC did, I think BTC was a rare occurrence though.


Well, if I didn't like the price of LTC, and went to get some DOGE instead, I think I would find the price of DOGE had gone up too.

But I find I have a basic knowledge gap there - rate of minting vs equipment cost vs equipment efficiency - I wasn't paying much attention when ASIC started to be used for BTC because I knew I wasn't going to get one, or rather Butterfly Labs doubled the price overnight while I was pondering a purchase - so I don't know what effect it had on price. A bitcoin historian is needed at this point.

I think the halving of block reward had a large effect, as I remember.


----------



## chronicfx

Do we have an eta on these asics?


----------



## ccRicers

So I managed to turn a 2005 Compaq into a ballin' sleeper mining machine. An HD 7970 paired with Athlon 64 3200+!



It's running off two power supplies, though. And I hate that. I bought a new EVGA power supply for this, but somehow the system wouldn't turn on with the 500B's 20+4 pin connector on the motherboard. It would only power on when the original PSU's 24 pin connector is plugged in there. So I put a jumper wire on the 500B, plugged in the video card and 4-pin CPU power connector to it, and turned on the computer that way. Hope I can figure this out, because I imagine this sucks up a more juice than necessary.

However, it is mining right now as we speak. But the case has poor ventilation, the card is at 85 degrees C on full fan speed, over 15 degrees more than in open air. I'll have to cut some holes and install cheap fan grills at the bottom.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Why do you think LTC would go down in that case though? Why would it not follow BTC's path?


Because the price is not a function of difficulty solely, there has to be a demand for the coin. People who are mining too often look at prices from their own perspective, a transaction requires someone to want to give you x$ for your coin, and the problem has recently been that people are basing what they think a coin is worth on what they think is going to happen in the future to the price of the coin when they have no reason to think it will go up or down; This is why the market is so volatile . Sooo... What would cause an increase in demand? Well either people will have to think that some script coin in particular will become more widely accepted, there would need to be added features, there would have to be something that would cause you or someone else to say, 'yes I am willing to pay more USD(or w/e currency you normally use) for this coin. It is wishful thinking to think that just because the difficulty rises that it somehow raises the price (though it would be nice). It is possible that people will buy buy buy coins when ASICS do release, but this will just cause a bubble that will eventually leave people who did not bail out stuck with coins. We are basically printing money here, we have to stop and look realistically what the 'value' is of this, and IMO the value is currently price of Elec + some small percentage. There is nothing spectacular right now about these coins, other then the ability to make or break your wallet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm still not happy with the performance I'm getting out of this 6950.
> 
> In the Litecoin mining hardware comparison, people report 390Kh/sec to 522Kh/sec, but it seems like they're able to up their settings more than I am able to figure out.
> 
> - I'm running the max clock settings I can get out of AMD OverDrive - 840 MHz GPU, 1325 MHz Memory.
> - Seller for this card stated that shaders were unlocked to 6970.
> - The fan is on AUTO at 40% and holding temps at 89C.
> - The config I'm running while mining is : _--thread-concurrency 7040 -I 15 -g 1 -w 256_
> - I'm only getting about 372Kh/sec.
> 
> It should be good for more, but I don't know how to wring the extra out of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> AMD Catalyst 13.12. I tried running the shader unlock instructions at Tom's Hardware, since it says 6970 shaders should be 1536 and GPU-Z says my 6950 only has 1408 right now. Let me reboot and see if it worked.


You're doing it wrong that's why...i 15? why so low thread concurrency???

Can you change gpu voltage using afterburner? If you can't increase it then you'll be limited oc wise.

Try these cgminer settings please, before jumping to conclusions: --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 -v 1 --gpu-memclock 1250 --gpu-engine 850

Also uninstall those drivers and install catalyst 12.8 and sdk 2.8...your card isn't a newer gen card, those drivers slow it down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So I managed to turn a 2005 Compaq into a ballin' sleeper mining machine. An HD 7970 paired with Athlon 64 3200+!
> 
> 
> 
> It's running off two power supplies, though. And I hate that. I bought a new EVGA power supply for this, but somehow the system wouldn't turn on with the 500B's 20+4 pin connector on the motherboard. It would only power on when the original PSU's 24 pin connector is plugged in there. So I put a jumper wire on the 500B, plugged in the video card and 4-pin CPU power connector to it, and turned on the computer that way. Hope I can figure this out, because I imagine this sucks up a more juice than necessary.
> 
> However, it is mining right now as we speak. But the case has poor ventilation, the card is at 85 degrees C on full fan speed, over 15 degrees more than in open air. I'll have to cut some holes and install cheap fan grills at the bottom.


Undervolt that sucka...my cards never go above 80c unless ambient's above 28c. (nice rig







athlon ftw)


----------



## ccRicers

I've heard from someone that in order for Litecoin to achieve parity with Bitcoin, it will have to be 1/4 Bitcoin's price (as there are 4 times as many Litecoins). He said that for this to happen, people would have to be investing equally with their money, and be putting roughly the same amount of fiat money into both coins.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Do we have an eta on these asics?


http://www.coindesk.com/scrypt-miners-cryptocurrency-arms-race/


----------



## meckert15834

Is DOGE dying? I have watching the market close since I have a 1+ million doge and it has only slowly been falling!

I'm going to hold and hope for the best. Just curious to what you guys think


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm getting really worried about these ASICs for scrypt... I finally have the money and the financial backing of my grandfather to build a large mining farm. He has done a lot of research and is confident that he is making the right choice to invest.
> 
> I'm just going to start out with two racks of 6 GPUs each. They will be run at college until I can afford my "mother of all" mining farm. A system that has 4 external PCIe expansion chassises that will give me a total of 32 R9 280X's for a total of 22.4Mhash/s. Should net me a pretty nice chunk of change until the ASICs ruin things.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I would really discourage you from investing that much money into mining. If you buy a new mining system with the most efficient mining components for the price (like the 7950/280x), it will take something like 100 days to pay off. That scenario doesn't even consider a rise in difficulty or possible introduction of ASICs into the market. I would be really careful about dropping $12,000+ on GPUs alone to just mine considering this. I mean imagine being short over $12,000 for over 3 months being uncertain if you are going to be able to break even. In 3 months we saw BTC explode 1000% in price, imagine what the market will do in the next three months. No one knows. So please make sure you want to do this is all I am saying.

Good luck!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Undervolt that sucka...my cards never go above 80c unless ambient's above 28c. (nice rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> athlon ftw)


Good idea. Maybe this ATI utility might work if I can't undervolt in cgminer... hope I don't have to flash the BIOS.

I got the computer running with one power supply. The 20+4 connector didn't snap in all the way. Those split power connectors can be fidgety sometimes!


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Because the price is not a function of difficulty solely, there has to be a demand for the coin. People who are mining too often look at prices from their own perspective, a transaction requires someone to want to give you x$ for your coin, and the problem has recently been that people are basing what they think a coin is worth on what they think is going to happen in the future to the price of the coin when they have no reason to think it will go up or down; This is why the market is so volatile . Sooo... What would cause an increase in demand? Well either people will have to think that some script coin in particular will become more widely accepted, there would need to be added features, there would have to be something that would cause you or someone else to say, 'yes I am willing to pay more USD(or w/e currency you normally use) for this coin. It is wishful thinking to think that just because the difficulty rises that it somehow raises the price (though it would be nice). It is possible that people will buy buy buy coins when ASICS do release, but this will just cause a bubble that will eventually leave people who did not bail out stuck with coins. We are basically printing money here, we have to stop and look realistically what the 'value' is of this, and IMO the value is currently price of Elec + some small percentage. There is nothing spectacular right now about these coins, other then the ability to make or break your wallet.


I just think it is all a big game of trading since it is all fiat, I don't think 99% of the people out there actually care about actual usability or features. The same thing with why Bitcoin went to $1000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I've heard from someone that in order for Litecoin to achieve parity with Bitcoin, it will have to be 1/4 Bitcoin's price (as there are 4 times as many Litecoins). He said that for this to happen, people would have to be investing equally with their money, and be putting roughly the same amount of fiat money into both coins.


Well yeah sure. I don't know why people would go with Litecoin over Bitcoin though other than to wait for some kind of big pump in LTC. BTC has around a 15.5x larger market cap than LTC right now.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I would really discourage you from investing that much money into mining. If you buy a new mining system with the most efficient mining components for the price (like the 7950/280x), it will take something like 100 days to pay off. That scenario doesn't even consider a rise in difficulty or possible introduction of ASICs into the market. I would be really careful about dropping $12,000+ on GPUs alone to just mine considering this. I mean imagine being short over $12,000 for over 3 months being uncertain if you are going to be able to break even. In 3 months we saw BTC explode 1000% in price, imagine what the market will do in the next three months. No one knows. So please make sure you want to do this is all I am saying.
> 
> Good luck!


The first rig I am being sponsored by a company to build it, super stoked about that!







With the profits from that, I will be able to make another rack that I can use at school. Then, with my grandfather's investment money, I will be able to start the build process of the large miner. The return is about 40 days when I calculated it and I plan on having these things running here within a week or two. I feel confident that I can make my money back before the ASICs ruin everything.

Thanks for voicing your concern! I appreciate everyone's input!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## arcade9

I hope you will be mining dogecoins with all that power


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You're doing it wrong that's why...i 15? why so low thread concurrency???
> 
> Can you change gpu voltage using afterburner? If you can't increase it then you'll be limited oc wise.
> 
> Try these cgminer settings please, before jumping to conclusions: --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 -v 1 --gpu-memclock 1250 --gpu-engine 850
> 
> Also uninstall those drivers and install catalyst 12.8 and sdk 2.8...your card isn't a newer gen card, those drivers slow it down.


I had been trying settings I found in the mining comparison chart just to get started.

I don't have MSI Afterburner on here, but AMD OverDrive allows under and overvolting.

The new config settings have boosted the card up to ~416 Kh/sec, but it renders the computer pretty much unusable for web browsing while its mining (I could barely type this message up on it due to the input lag on everything i typed).

What does SDK 2.8 provide?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> I hope you will be mining dogecoins with all that power


I will be mining the most profitable coin and then converting to either Litecoins or WDC. Either of those coins have the biggest potential.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You're doing it wrong that's why...i 15? why so low thread concurrency???
> 
> Can you change gpu voltage using afterburner? If you can't increase it then you'll be limited oc wise.
> 
> Try these cgminer settings please, before jumping to conclusions: --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 -v 1 --gpu-memclock 1250 --gpu-engine 850
> 
> Also uninstall those drivers and install catalyst 12.8 and sdk 2.8...your card isn't a newer gen card, those drivers slow it down.


I uninstalled and went down to Catalyst 12.8 and SDK 2.8 - now CGminer crashes every time I try to start it.

EDIT: I've had to undo both Catalyst 12.8 AND SDK 2.8 to get CGminer working again. With just 12.8 and no SDK it will load CGminer but won't recognize the graphics card because of missing OpenGL files.

In short, your config suggestion was great, and your software recommendations were rubbish. I still +REP'd you for the config suggestion.


----------



## Maian

Does everyone think the ASICs for Scrypt are going to be that much more efficient per dollar than a GPU setup right now? I've heard these great target hash rates, but most working prototypes I've read about have hash rates pretty much at the same level as GPUs per cost. So yea, they'll have massive hash rates... for massive costs.

What I'm getting at it is, is it really worth it right now to be worried about ASICs? Really until I see some that are half the price and double the power, they're not going to kill the mining market (yet). I think this is due to the way that (if I understand correctly) the SHA-256 algorithms didn't need any memory, really. But scrypt depends heavily on memory, which adds cost and size to the chips that ASICs will have (and thus less efficient than SHA-256 ASICs).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I had been trying settings I found in the mining comparison chart just to get started.
> 
> I don't have MSI Afterburner on here, but AMD OverDrive allows under and overvolting.
> 
> The new config settings have boosted the card up to ~416 Kh/sec, but it renders the computer pretty much unusable for web browsing while its mining (I could barely type this message up on it due to the input lag on everything i typed).
> 
> What does SDK 2.8 provide?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I uninstalled and went down to Catalyst 12.8 and SDK 2.8 - now CGminer crashes every time I try to start it.
> 
> EDIT: I've had to undo both Catalyst 12.8 AND SDK 2.8 to get CGminer working again. With just 12.8 and no SDK it will load CGminer but won't recognize the graphics card because of missing OpenGL files.
> 
> In short, your config suggestion was great, and your software recommendations were rubbish. I still +REP'd you for the config suggestion.


I've had a 6950 myself mate...you clearly didn't uninstall AMD drivers properly, only thing I can think of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Does everyone think the ASICs for Scrypt are going to be that much more efficient per dollar than a GPU setup right now? I've heard these great target hash rates, but most working prototypes I've read about have hash rates pretty much at the same level as GPUs per cost. So yea, they'll have massive hash rates... for massive costs.
> 
> What I'm getting at it is, is it really worth it right now to be worried about ASICs? Really until I see some that are half the price and double the power, they're not going to kill the mining market (yet). I think this is due to the way that (if I understand correctly) the SHA-256 algorithms didn't need any memory, really. But scrypt depends heavily on memory, which adds cost and size to the chips that ASICs will have (and thus less efficient than SHA-256 ASICs).


Nah, I won't worry about that just now...just mine and enjoy, ROI doesn't take too long and gpus can be reutilized, say password cracking or render farm.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Does everyone think the ASICs for Scrypt are going to be that much more efficient per dollar than a GPU setup right now? I've heard these great target hash rates, but most working prototypes I've read about have hash rates pretty much at the same level as GPUs per cost. So yea, they'll have massive hash rates... for massive costs.
> 
> What I'm getting at it is, is it really worth it right now to be worried about ASICs? Really until I see some that are half the price and double the power, they're not going to kill the mining market (yet). I think this is due to the way that (if I understand correctly) the SHA-256 algorithms didn't need any memory, really. But scrypt depends heavily on memory, which adds cost and size to the chips that ASICs will have (and thus less efficient than SHA-256 ASICs).


The cost will follow with the hashrates, it takes around 40(ish) days give or take to pay off your GPU hardware, then it is pure profit after electricity. With ASICS getting the same hashrate/$ they will be paid for in 40 or so days even with the cost of 10k or w/e they will be. After this initial period HUGE profits will be realized by the owners.


----------



## chronicfx

I haven't switched over to the middlecoin eu server yet but do people encounter middlecoin sitting idle for long periods of time? It says something about connection being interrupted.. It was doing that alot last night but it would always be followed by that gpu "requesting work" then "resuming work" and finally accepted work. But this time it was just sitting there saying connection interrupted with gpu fans at idle. Any insight? To use the eu version if middlecoin do i just put "eu.middlecoin.com" instead with same user and password?


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You're doing it wrong that's why...i 15? why so low thread concurrency???
> 
> Can you change gpu voltage using afterburner? If you can't increase it then you'll be limited oc wise.
> 
> Try these cgminer settings please, before jumping to conclusions: --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 -v 1 --gpu-memclock 1250 --gpu-engine 850
> 
> Also uninstall those drivers and install catalyst 12.8 and sdk 2.8...your card isn't a newer gen card, those drivers slow it down.
> 
> 
> 
> I uninstalled and went down to Catalyst 12.8 and SDK 2.8 - now CGminer crashes every time I try to start it.
> 
> EDIT: I've had to undo both Catalyst 12.8 AND SDK 2.8 to get CGminer working again. With just 12.8 and no SDK it will load CGminer but won't recognize the graphics card because of missing OpenGL files.
> 
> In short, your config suggestion was great, and your software recommendations were rubbish. I still +REP'd you for the config suggestion.
Click to expand...

The best way to uninstall Catalyst is to use ATIman uninstaller.


----------



## Rar4f

I ran xptProxy program, and in the terminal it mentioned a port. So i put that port into the Miner port field.
In Host field i entered "Ypool.net"
For my worker, i entered my Ypool account username then my workers name. So
Accountname.WorkerName

When i clicked start it says "No servers could be used! Exiting".


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I uninstalled and went down to Catalyst 12.8 and SDK 2.8 - now CGminer crashes every time I try to start it.
> 
> EDIT: I've had to undo both Catalyst 12.8 AND SDK 2.8 to get CGminer working again. With just 12.8 and no SDK it will load CGminer but won't recognize the graphics card because of missing OpenGL files.
> 
> In short, your config suggestion was great, and your software recommendations were rubbish. I still +REP'd you for the config suggestion.


I had the exact same issue as you with CGMiner constantly crashing. I used GUIMiner instead eventually and it seemed to work, I was never able to figure out why CGMiner didn't work straight out of the box, bit GUIMiner did. I had a similar setup as you too, just a single 6950 flashed to 6970.


----------



## cam51037

Guys, if you had an opportunity to sell a Gigabyte WF3 for $375, would you do it?

I'm in this position, sell, or keep mining with it. If I sold it, I'd be down to just a 7850 mining at around 370KH/s, so about a third of my current total power.


----------



## CravinR1

I sold my MSI TF3 for $500


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Guys, if you had an opportunity to sell a Gigabyte WF3 for $375, would you do it?
> 
> I'm in this position, sell, or keep mining with it. If I sold it, I'd be down to just a 7850 mining at around 370KH/s, so about a third of my current total power.


I'd like to say yes, but it depends what you need the money for. It's to bad 280x went sky high as well, otherwise you could have just bought one of those and kept a small profit from your older card. If you're still into mining you might as well keep it, they won't lose value for a while longer at least.


----------



## Koogiking

I'd sell it ASAP. There have been stray deals on R9 290s for $399. I actually know a website where you can still back order an R9 290 for just $412. It will take some weeks for it to come in, but still it shows that you have the opportunity to sell your old card and get a much better one for nearly the same money you sold the 7950.

There was also an r9 280x deal for $320 at Fry's online for a small period of time.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I'd sell it ASAP. There have been stray deals on R9 290s for $399. I actually know a website where you can still back order an R9 290 for just $412. It will take some weeks for it to come in, but still it shows that you have the opportunity to sell your old card and get a much better one for nearly the same money you sold the 7950.
> 
> There was also an r9 280x deal for $320 at Fry's online for a small period of time.


I paid $289 for my 280x at Frys... but then again that was before everyone and their grandmother was looking for them.


----------



## ccRicers

Got a question for people who use Putty or something similar for administering miner rigs running on Linux. Say I started up CGminer on one of the network computers, and then I close my Putty session. Is it possible to log in again and open up the instance of CGminer that is currently running, that I started in the last session?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Got a question for people who use Putty or something similar for administering miner rigs running on Linux. Say I started up CGminer on one of the network computers, and then I close my Putty session. Is it possible to log in again and open up the instance of CGminer that is currently running, that I started in the last session?


screen will do that for you.

sudo apt-get install screen
sudo screen -S *name of the session you want to resume later*
run cgminer or whatever
hit ctrl+a
hit d to detach the 'screen' and leave it running in the background.

To resume the session, ssh into the rig and type:
sudo screen -r *sessionname*

I love screen


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> screen will do that for you.
> 
> sudo apt-get install screen
> sudo screen -S *name of the session you want to resume later*
> run cgminer or whatever
> hit ctrl+a
> hit d to detach the 'screen' and leave it running in the background.
> 
> To resume the session, ssh into the rig and type:
> sudo screen -r *sessionname*
> 
> I love screen


Thanks, +Rep. I'm going to try that when I get back home.


----------



## meckert15834

I'm running GUIminer and had no problems. But the past 2 days after about 3 hours my miners will stop and my computer will freeze

Has anyone else had this happen or know why it would?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> I'm running GUIminer and had no problems. But the past 2 days after about 3 hours my miners will stop and my computer will freeze
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen or know why it would?


Do your miners drop all the way to 0 kh/s? Or see a big increase of memory and swap space consumption?


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Do your miners drop all the way to 0 kh/s? Or see a big increase of memory and swap space consumption?


I honestly don't know. I keep an eye on my pool from my phone. And I just notice all my miners are down. So i check my computer and its froze so I have no way of checking what my cards were doing since its froze


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> I honestly don't know. I keep an eye on my pool from my phone. And I just notice all my miners are down. So i check my computer and its froze so I have no way of checking what my cards were doing since its froze


Do to event viewer to see what happened.


----------



## selk22

Dat BTC









800$ Things are looking good for the future of crypto this year


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Dat BTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800$ Things are looking good for the future of crypto this year


Wondering about this Doge Situation though... Not sure if I should be mining and dumping or holding for a bounce back. Decisions Decisions. With the coins slowly depreciating in value I'm just not sure.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Wondering about this Doge Situation though... Not sure if I should be mining and dumping or holding for a bounce back. Decisions Decisions. With the coins slowly depreciating in value I'm just not sure.


I'd like for it to go up to 100 Satoshis again. In the meantime I'm using it for Doge Dice.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I sold all my doge...before it plummeted further. Sold at 0.00000077.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I sold all my doge...before it plummeted further. Sold at 0.00000077.


At the moment that looks like a good sell. I'd bail out at 0.00000100, just to make something from them. Going to stick with WDC/FTC for a while, maybe they will take off a bit and I can trade up to LTC or just hold them if they really go for it.

If Scrypt ASIC are on the horizon it might be best to trade up all alts into LTC, in case the alt market gets butchered, at least LTC would have a chance.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> At the moment that looks like a good sell. I'd bail out at 0.00000100, just to make something from them. Going to stick with WDC/FTC for a while, maybe they will take off a bit and I can trade up to LTC or just hold them if they really go for it.
> 
> If Scrypt ASIC are on the horizon it might be best to trade up all alts into LTC, in case the alt market gets butchered, at least LTC would have a chance.


FTC is on a pump ATM! get them mined & cashed asap before the dump lol?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> At the moment that looks like a good sell. I'd bail out at 0.00000100, just to make something from them. Going to stick with WDC/FTC for a while, maybe they will take off a bit and I can trade up to LTC or just hold them if they really go for it.
> 
> If Scrypt ASIC are on the horizon it might be best to trade up all alts into LTC, in case the alt market gets butchered, at least LTC would have a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> FTC is on a pump ATM! get them mined & cashed asap before the dump lol?
Click to expand...

I'm having a heck of a time getting FTC to even work, multipool doesn't seem to be crediting my mining on there, neither did give-me-coins pool. Not sure if I am just mistyping or what, but it sure isn't working as easily as anything else I've done.


----------



## Campin

If anyone still cares bout Earthcoin.... Today is the x2 payout day....


----------



## chronicfx

Now that i have been on the eu.middlecoin server for a couple hours i am beginning to think the non eu middlecoin server has issues. I am not seeing the interruptions and my gpu are staying busy now. Was gonna switch back to litecoin but i think i may give this a weekend and see what the pay/day adds up to.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Now that i have been on the eu.middlecoin server for a couple hours i am beginning to think the non eu middlecoin server has issues. I am not seeing the interruptions and my gpu are staying busy now. Was gonna switch back to litecoin but i think i may give this a weekend and see what the pay/day adds up to.


I think someone earlier said the eu server was just mining DOGE, and the US one had problems when switching coins. It hasn't been officially announced yet so that wouldn't surprise me.

I stopped multi-pool mining after getting 0.03BTC after a day on middlecoin (I got more than 0.4 the few days before), deciding to go after the small alts and hope they go big (at least for long enough for a dump).

Also, EAC price has taken a real beating.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So where are you guys selling/trading altcoins at? I have ~23k doge and ~2500 Earthcoin.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So where are you guys selling/trading altcoins at? I have ~23k doge and ~2500 Earthcoin.


Bter, Coinex, Coins-E, Coinedup (in no particular order) come to mind, I've used all of these expect coins-e without issue.

If you absolutely must cryptsy is an option, but I would avoid it wherever possible. Unless it's a new altcoin that's tiny and unlikely to hit other exchanges, you're better off waiting than using cryptsy.


----------



## Deadboy90

I don't get all the cryptsy hate. I use it without issue.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I don't get all the cryptsy hate. I use it without issue.


You're lucky


----------



## Moragg

While I didn't have any "problem" with cryptsy the sheer amount of time it took to deposit my DOGE there just put my off completely. That and the whole "negative balance" fiasco that happened and disappearing deposits... people say the audit button made this OK, but my reaction was the same as this xkcd gem:


----------



## Bunnywinkles

I now haz 500k DOGE









To the moon.


----------



## Deadboy90

I admit, it took about 12 hours for my first transaction to cryptsy to go through but because I wasn't trying to jump on the doge coin bus it didn't bother me too much. After that it takes about 3 minutes to transfer.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I admit, it took about 12 hours for my first transaction to cryptsy to go through but because I wasn't trying to jump on the doge coin bus it didn't bother me too much. After that it takes about 3 minutes to transfer.


Only the first deposit took that long? 3 minutes isn't bad at all, but the point that something is wrong with their system still stands.

I wouldn't leave any serious money there for long because of the reported problems, but if transfer times are down to 3 minutes it may be useful for a quick "in, sell, out" trade.


----------



## thebufenator

Well gentleman, 2x 290's at home waiting for an install.......CANNOT WAIT TO GET OFF FROM WORK!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I have been using Cryptsy a bit lately, they added 2 factor auth and reduced all confirmations to 6. I had to wait over 12 hrs at BTer the other night, in the meantime I completed several transactions at cryptsy. I think people definitely had problems with them before, but I think some of the issues have passed. It would not surprise me if they took over as the leading site to do transactions (if they set up all of the cash markets like it looks). Who knows though.


----------



## CravinR1

What did you pay for 2 290s


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> What did you pay for 2 290s


Amazon, $430 shipped each. One was bought with just gift cards from christmas as well as gift cards I have purchased with BTC.

I'll find out tonight if they can be unlocked to 290x.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I uninstalled and went down to Catalyst 12.8 and SDK 2.8 - now CGminer crashes every time I try to start it.
> 
> EDIT: I've had to undo both Catalyst 12.8 AND SDK 2.8 to get CGminer working again. With just 12.8 and no SDK it will load CGminer but won't recognize the graphics card because of missing OpenGL files.
> 
> In short, your config suggestion was great, and your software recommendations were rubbish. I still +REP'd you for the config suggestion.


Actually, it's not Ivan's fault & the driver/SDK suggestion isn't rubbish. 13.2 drivers don't uninstall fully, they leave something behind that doesn't agree with the earlier 12.8 driver, and the only thing that can be done is to either do a complete clean install (not even running ATIMan or Revo Uninstaller Pro & manually going through .reg entries afterwards got whatever it leaves behind). That, or having a clean disk image to reinstall from, those are the only solutions I've found for reverting to Cat 12.8 from Cat 13.2 when I had the same problem as you.

Btw, my unlocked 6950 is running on Catalyst 12.8 with the AMD SDK 2.8 without problems after 13.2, post reinstalling from a pre-driver install disk image.









On the subject of performance; you need to be using either MSI Afterburner, or Sapphire's Trixx for oc'ing if you intend to get to higher clocks like what is needed for those who are running > 520 kh/s (mine, for instance). CCC won't allow clocks that high, nor for the core voltage to be adjusted. That hash rate can only be achieved by an unlocked shader 6950 or 6970 that is @ 945/1465 core/mem or higher, just to let you know where you stand on clock speed vs. hash rate. Incidentally, it's pretty rare that a unlocked 6950/6970 can reach those speeds under the factory heatsink, which mine is still equipped with.


----------



## MotO

God I hate computers. After a couple of days fighting with it I got another 280x dud







Does newegg do advanced RMAs anymore? Tomorrow I plan on giving them a little "friendly" buzz because this is stupid.

Also, if anybody is mining at middlecoin you must use load balancing between the US and EU server. I've been using the EU server for about a week due to the stupid disconnects on the US server but it's not as profitable. I turned on load balancing between the 2 with most shares coming from the US server and it seems to keep my hash rate from dropping during every disconnect. Hopefully H20 rolls out the damn update soon because getting getwork failures every couple of minutes is damn annoying.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So I have been trying to figure out why my SSD has been filling up so much lately and I have figured it out... THESE DAMN WALLETS! I have like 10 different wallets and it looks like they store the block chain data in the /appdata/roaming folder.. my bitcoin wallet block folder is 15gb and thats just only the BTC wallet.
> 
> How can I install these wallets so they don't store appdata on my C drive? I only have 20gb free space on my SSD and without wallets I would have about 50gb free


@selk22

OR you could create a shortcut of the wallet, and add the following parameter in the target:
-datadir="Drive:\Insert\Path\Name\Here"

I have all my blockchains neatly organized.








P.S. You can also Cut/Paste the data you already have in \roaming\ in order to avoid re-downloading them. Just make sure to align the folder names.


----------



## ForceProjection

ATTENTION EVERYONE! BTer PROBLEMS ONGOING, PLEASE READ!

BTer's deposits & withdrawals seem to be offline right now. *IF* you have deposits being made straight from your mining pools, I would *HIGHLY* recommend disabling them and point them back at your personal wallets, at least until we all see how this plays out.

I am *not* saying that the worst case scenario, in which that an exchange rolls up it's doorsteps and runs with our money, is what's going on. *HOWEVER*, not to make anyone paranoid, but that has happened in the past on more than a couple of occasions. So, *be prepared*, and take every precaution you can at this stage. Hope for the best, and prepare for the worst is my personal stance on these sorts of things. Best of luck to us all, and hopefully this turns out to be nothing of any consequence.

*EDIT: My deposit of DOGE has just shown up in my account 6 hours after the withdrawal/deposit was ordered. However, I have about 19 MMC that are currently no where to be found (no deposit records on BTer, yet the second unrelated to the DOGE pool MMC pool I mine on shows all were sent).*


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Now that i have been on the eu.middlecoin server for a couple hours i am beginning to think the non eu middlecoin server has issues. I am not seeing the interruptions and my gpu are staying busy now. Was gonna switch back to litecoin but i think i may give this a weekend and see what the pay/day adds up to.


I'd like to know how to remote desktop my miner box - behind the router at first but maybe online when I get the hang of it. Never done that before where, could I find a good guide ?

Is there any hard data saying middlecoin is more profitable ? Or Multipool with switching ?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Wondering about this Doge Situation though... Not sure if I should be mining and dumping or holding for a bounce back. Decisions Decisions. With the coins slowly depreciating in value I'm just not sure.


Hold! Just because the price is low doesn't mean it is at the end of the coins life! Most people see it falling like this and just dump and be done with it, but I can tell you from my experience that some coins bounce back at the strangest times. Sometimes even months later and with a VENGEANCE. I've been holding everything and will continue to do so for a long time.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I bought 2 *r280x xfx cards to mine litecoins to begin withbut i get to low hash rate, can anyone takea look at mine cgminer.config pls?

{
"pools" : [

{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://litecoinpool.org:3333",
"user" : "hyp3rtraxx.miner",
"pass" : ""
}
]
,
"intensity" : "13,13",
"worksize" : "512,512",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192,8192",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"expiry" : "120",
"failover-only" : true,
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2,2",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"no-submit-stale" : true,
"queue" : "2",
"scan-time" : "25",
"scrypt" : true,
"device" : "0,1"
}

And that atre my configfor 2 cards crossfired and i get only like 255khs-500khs?? No idea whats wrong im such noob, thanks in advance!


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I bought 2 *r280x xfx cards to mine litecoins to begin withbut i get to low hash rate, can anyone takea look at mine cgminer.config pls?
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> 
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://litecoinpool.org:3333",
> "user" : "hyp3rtraxx.miner",
> "pass" : ""
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "13,13",
> "worksize" : "512,512",
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8192,8192",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2,2",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "no-submit-stale" : true,
> "queue" : "2",
> "scan-time" : "25",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "device" : "0,1"
> }
> 
> And that atre my configfor 2 cards crossfired and i get only like 255khs-500khs?? No idea whats wrong im such noob, thanks in advance!


Try raising your thread concurrency to something like 163xx. I use 16340 I believe on my 2x 7970s, which are basically the same as 280x's. You can also try work size as 256. I run mine from a .bat file though so mine looks a little different.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> ATTENTION EVERYONE! BTer PROBLEMS ONGOING, PLEASE READ!
> 
> BTer's deposits & withdrawals seem to be offline right now. *IF* you have deposits being made straight from your mining pools, I would *HIGHLY* recommend disabling them and point them back at your personal wallets, at least until we all see how this plays out.
> 
> I am *not* saying that the worst case scenario, in which that an exchange rolls up it's doorsteps and runs with our money, is what's going on. *HOWEVER*, not to make anyone paranoid, but that has happened in the past on more than a couple of occasions. So, *be prepared*, and take every precaution you can at this stage. Hope for the best, and prepare for the worst is my personal stance on these sorts of things. Best of luck to us all, and hopefully this turns out to be nothing of any consequence.
> 
> *EDIT: My deposit of DOGE has just shown up in my account 6 hours after the withdrawal/deposit was ordered. However, I have about 19 MMC that are currently no where to be found (no deposit records on BTer, yet the second unrelated to the DOGE pool MMC pool I mine on shows all were sent).*


Did you contact support over this? Sounds like a volume issue more than them trying to screw everyone over.


----------



## Rar4f

When you mine a alt coin, do you make sure that the coins are exchanged to Btc right away or do you wait with that?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Did you contact support over this? Sounds like a volume issue more than them trying to screw everyone over.


Yeah, I've noticed a slowdown on there - but nothing that leads me to suspect anything nefarious. I've always been moving from there to BTC-e as my sold coins (mostly DOGE) get exchanged. Sometimes it's almost instantaneous, other times it takes 20 minutes... but it's not like I haven't seen similar behavior on 'real' trading sites (brokerage sites). Not everyone has the server capacity to handle a huge influx of trades... and with BTC price making a move after being relatively static - it's not surprising everyone is trying to grab some rather than sitting on their alt-coin piles.

I've seen lags on simply loading their front page during the past 12hrs... so my guess is that either they are being DDOS'ed or (more likely) their servers are merely running at close to their load capacity at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> When you mine a alt coin, do you make sure that the coins are exchanged to Btc right away or do you wait with that?


I mostly exchange right away... but that's because I basically only have faith in the long-term prospects of BTC and I'm not willing to risk throwing away hash-time on the outside chance that I could get much more later on. That being said I will usually analyze recent exchange-rate trending and try to time/price the conversion at an optimal rate. I just make sure that I don't keep anything longer than 2 weeks outside of BTC... I don't have enough time to micro-manage this process... I still make way more at my job - so that takes precedence.


----------



## Rar4f

I don't have time to analyze stuff either, so i might exchange to BTC right away.
But could someone please help me with setting up a Doge miner?
I keep getting "No servers could be used! Exiting."

I'm using Ypool.
I've run the XptProxy software before starting the GUIMiner
And i tried with the port that was mentioned in the XptProxy and in one that was mentioned on Ypool's site.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I don't have time to analyze stuff either, so i might exchange to BTC right away.
> But could someone please help me with setting up a Doge miner?
> I keep getting "No servers could be used! Exiting."
> 
> I'm using Ypool.
> I've run the XptProxy software before starting the GUIMiner
> And i tried with the port that was mentioned in the XptProxy and in one that was mentioned on Ypool's site.


I don't use either - so I can't be terribly specific, but have you pinged the server to determine that it is actually online at the moment? It sounds as if either the stratum server(s) are unavailable or there is nothing being pushed out as actual work. There might be something in the proxy that needs to be adjusted, but as I use cgminer exclusively, I'm not really qualified to even venture a guess.


----------



## Rar4f

How can i do what you suggested?


----------



## PCSarge

so basically i did some figuring and figured out doge in massive volume, is still useless at its current price, so ive left 500khash on it just to let it pile up.

in the meantime ive dropped about 850khash on LTC just to see how fast i can produce 1 coin, if i can make 1 ltc a day at corrent BTC exchange of 0.03x31 days in a month its $837 which pays for alot of things, including into my saving up for a trip to england this coming summer.

0.03 btc atm = on average about $27-$30 (ball park figure not exact, ive been following trends for 3 days)

and if 850khash can make me $837 a month.... imagine what all of my 20 mhash will do if switched over


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> so basically i did some figuring and figured out doge in massive volume, is still useless at its current price, so ive left 500khash on it just to let it pile up.
> 
> in the meantime ive dropped about 850khash on LTC just to see how fast i can produce 1 coin, if i can make 1 ltc a day at corrent BTC exchange of 0.03x31 days in a month its $837 which pays for alot of things, including into my saving up for a trip to england this coming summer.
> 
> 0.03 btc atm = on average about $27-$30 (ball park figure not exact, ive been following trends for 3 days)
> 
> and if 850khash can make me $837 a month.... imagine what all of my 20 mhash will do if switched over


You will not come close to 1 LTC/day with 850 Khash, you are looking at more like .25 LTC/day or around 180USD/Mth


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Dat BTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800$ Things are looking good for the future of crypto this year


Every dollar it raises just makes my pocket happy!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> You will not come close to 1 LTC/day with 850 Khash, you are looking at more like .25 LTC/day or around 180USD/Mth


im just testing theories, according to the pool im on atm im getting 0.05 ltc per block.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> How can i do what you suggested?


Well, it's possible that they have echo turned off to avoid manual DDOS attacks or as a final (useless I might add) layer of security, but you can just type 'ping server.ypool.net' (I don't know the actual host name so I just put that as a placeholder... use whatever the actual server name or better yet IP address is).

Alternately you can get the IP address directly (and check your DNS pointer for it) using 'nslookup server.ypool.net' - which will tell you the authoritative server's response to the DNS query.

Either of those are simply typed into terminal/CMD and they should give you (in the first case) the time it takes packets to get to that server from you, and the IP address of the server (in both cases). As well as notify you if packets are dying somewhere in between.

If you get some, but not all, dead packets via ping... you can do a 'tracert server.ypool.net' which runs a trace route to the server and will tell you which router or device is dropping those packets (provided that there is something at the destination). Even if their server is down it should trace to the last known location for it and notify you of dropped packets on the way there - it just won't ever complete a route because there isn't anything to respond to the query.


----------



## Rar4f

I don't think it's Ypool that's the issue. I am new to mining and i haven't mined once. So it must be a error on my part.
Also is it normal for Malware bytes to say that mining related softwares and files are viruses?

I got Trojan and some other stuff up when i scaned in Safemode and it was in the Mining folder with GUIMiner etc.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> You will not come close to 1 LTC/day with 850 Khash, you are looking at more like .25 LTC/day or around 180USD/Mth


Yeah looks about right


----------



## CravinR1

I have 3.6mhs and get a little over 1 ltc a day so 850khs will take you 3+ days


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I have 3.6mhs and get a little over 1 ltc a day so 850khs will take you 3+ days


Check out mining DOGE and then converting them to LTC or BTC. For me I can earn another $15 a day doing that if I actually converted my DOGE.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Check out mining DOGE and then converting them to LTC or BTC. For me I can earn another $15 a day doing that if I actually converted my DOGE.


I wonder if I should keep holding my DOGE because it's now plummeted below 0.00000050 and seems less likely to reach my target.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I wonder if I should keep holding my DOGE because it's now plummeted below 0.00000050 and seems less likely to reach my target.


Doge has been hanging around .00000047 for a few days now. I think I will gamble and hold on to it for the long haul. Although I may sell a few since I'm close to about 2 million now.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I wonder if I should keep holding my DOGE because it's now plummeted below 0.00000050 and seems less likely to reach my target.


I do not follow DOGE coin so I will not claim to know what it's about or what it will do, but I do follow the BTC-e market and have watched two other ALT coins rally in the last 48 hours and double in worth from $4 to $8.. so there is potential in some of these ALT coins to make a huge leap forward even its only a pump and dump...

Then again those ALT coins were previously that value prior to the crash but took longer to recover..

Try holding on to it a bit longer... the short game on these coins are so hard because the market is NUTS


----------



## legoman786

Coins-E has Doge for 0.00000069. Has their market not updated?


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Im holding doge for a few months at least. Then, to the moon!

But I have switched back to FTC, I have enough Doge to make me happy for now.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I do not follow DOGE coin so I will not claim to know what it's about or what it will do, but I do follow the BTC-e market and have watched two other ALT coins rally in the last 48 hours and double in worth from $4 to $8.. so there is potential in some of these ALT coins to make a huge leap forward even its only a pump and dump...
> 
> Then again those ALT coins were previously that value prior to the crash but took longer to recover..
> 
> Try holding on to it a bit longer... the short game on these coins are so hard because the market is NUTS


I saw that, pity I don't do it but I expect some make big money on those alt coins.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I bought 2 *r280x xfx cards to mine litecoins to begin withbut i get to low hash rate, can anyone takea look at mine cgminer.config pls?
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> 
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://litecoinpool.org:3333",
> "user" : "hyp3rtraxx.miner",
> "pass" : ""
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "13,13",
> "worksize" : "512,512",
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8192,8192",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2,2",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "no-submit-stale" : true,
> "queue" : "2",
> "scan-time" : "25",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "device" : "0,1"
> }
> 
> And that atre my configfor 2 cards crossfired and i get only like 255khs-500khs?? No idea whats wrong im such noob, thanks in advance!


Everything looks alright other than Thread Concurrency, my 280x like it at: 22336, 1 of them likes it at 22272, not sure why. My Asus DC2 280x with stock clocks similar config as yours and that TC get 750kh/s

Also my worksize is at 256.

One other thing I have noticed with these cards is that they run a lot better when cool. If I keep them 70C or below, they will have typically .5% invalid shares. If they start getting up, 72-73C that might shoot up to 1.5% and they don't usually go much higher than that in temps so I don't know if it scales worse or not.


----------



## deathlikeeric

is it safe to run a 7790 with only 1 molex to 6pin? cause on the OCZ 750w psu i bought on ebay only came with a 6pin plus a cable with 3 molex... right now i have 3 video card( 2x7850 + 7790) running on the psu. 1 is connected with the 6pin, one with 2 molex to 6pin and the 7790 with 1 molex to 6pin... all is powering up and hashing but i feel like its not safe lol


----------



## Campin

Don't know if anyone else is trying giftcoin but getting sick of these crappy launches... first 30 minutes were supposed to be for solo mining but couldn't find the giftcoin.conf, then couldn't get the wallet to sync and when I finally did, the 30 minutes were up and everyone was jumping into the pools... So we'll see how that plays out but seems like I'm getting about 1 in 5 rejects.. Not the best numbers... Also think the front ends are getting bombarded a bit so not sure how I'm doing.. guess I'll know soon enough...


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> so basically i did some figuring and figured out doge in massive volume, is still useless at its current price, so ive left 500khash on it just to let it pile up.
> 
> in the meantime ive dropped about 850khash on LTC just to see how fast i can produce 1 coin, if i can make 1 ltc a day at corrent BTC exchange of 0.03x31 days in a month its $837 which pays for alot of things, including into my saving up for a trip to england this coming summer.
> 
> 0.03 btc atm = on average about $27-$30 (ball park figure not exact, ive been following trends for 3 days)
> 
> and if 850khash can make me $837 a month.... imagine what all of my 20 mhash will do if switched over


I mined LTC a few weeks ago for about a week before switching to more profitable coins. This is when it was even a bit easier and at 860khash I netted about .28LTC a day. If that helps


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Did you contact support over this? Sounds like a volume issue more than them trying to screw everyone over.


I did ofc, via their support email addy, & I've still heard nothing back from them. I have at this point, 5 deposits that are MIA still, and no reply at all as to what's going on. Not to mention, I sent them the times/block chains showing the deposits for them to verify it all. I'm not the only one either, many others are reporting the same issue with BTer across the web last night/this morning (local time). The losses are around 3.68 MMC, a nearly trivial amount to be sure, but that's also a few hours of elec losses as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, I've noticed a slowdown on there - but nothing that leads me to suspect anything nefarious. I've always been moving from there to BTC-e as my sold coins (mostly DOGE) get exchanged. Sometimes it's almost instantaneous, other times it takes 20 minutes... but it's not like I haven't seen similar behavior on 'real' trading sites (brokerage sites). Not everyone has the server capacity to handle a huge influx of trades... and with BTC price making a move after being relatively static - it's not surprising everyone is trying to grab some rather than sitting on their alt-coin piles.
> 
> I've seen lags on simply loading their front page during the past 12hrs... so my guess is that either they are being DDOS'ed or (more likely) their servers are merely running at close to their load capacity at the moment.
> I mostly exchange right away... but that's because I basically only have faith in the long-term prospects of BTC and I'm not willing to risk throwing away hash-time on the outside chance that I could get much more later on. That being said I will usually analyze recent exchange-rate trending and try to time/price the conversion at an optimal rate. I just make sure that I don't keep anything longer than 2 weeks outside of BTC... I don't have enough time to micro-manage this process... I still make way more at my job - so that takes precedence.


Well, like I said, there's no reason to suspect anything as of yet, since the deposits since are showing up correctly. On the other hand, I still have more than a couple deposits & verifiable block chains that indicate funds were sent, but never were credited to my BTer account, nor show any sign of the transaction at all in the deposit screen at BTer. Were it just a slow down, they should have appeared in my account over the last 12 hours, being that they were sent between 13-18 hours ago, but they have not.

The last 3 deposits on the BTer screenie show the gap in the recieved vs. sent transfers quite clearly, and the missing ones are highlighted on the 1GH pic.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I don't think it's Ypool that's the issue. I am new to mining and i haven't mined once. So it must be a error on my part.
> Also is it normal for Malware bytes to say that mining related softwares and files are viruses?
> 
> I got Trojan and some other stuff up when i scaned in Safemode and it was in the Mining folder with GUIMiner etc.


Run it through VirusTotal.com scanner if you have any real question of it's legitimacy, but it's highly unlikely that is anything but a false positive detection.

Just an FYI, there are a lot of AV false positives with miner programs, because many actual viruses, rootkits, etc. have included miners in them in the past few years. So the AV/AM scanners just automatically assume they are malware, mostly because they couldn't detect the actual rootkit/virus/malware components otherwise (or they were just to lazy to do any real research into what mining is really about).

They tend to use the miner signatures as a flag of an actual infection (laziness, again), which they aren't, assuming you downloaded the miner & didn't just find it running in your system. Incidentally, a large portion of antivirus programs label them (almost) all as trojans, even though they are not.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well I decided to sell my 42 LTC that I had been keeping for awhile. They were worth a high of $1800 but I sold them for $1009. Needed the money to build the mining rig. Going with five Sapphire Dual-X R9 280X's on one of the ASRock H81 Pro BTC boards as soon as they are available on Newegg. I could have bought the motherboard from www.taobao.com but the prices are about $10 more than the original board and shipping is an extra $20 through buychina.com so I decided to pass on the boards. Will wait until Newegg has it. Purchased the PSUs, the HDD, the CPU and the RAM. Will be purchasing the graphics cards about mid next week.

That leads me to my next thing. If you guys need some powered X16 to X1 risers that aren't super inflated, you can buy them from www.taobao.com through www.buychina.com. I purchased 5 of these but they also have these ones as well.

*DISCLAIMER* Purchase at your own risk, I assume no responsibility if anything bad happens. This will be my first purchase from www.taobao.com through www.buychina.com but I have read good things about them.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## legoman786

I think this should be in the OP for *all US folk.*


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1uccfz/i_am_a_tax_attorney_here_are_my_answers_to_the/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I think this should be in the OP for *all US folk.*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1uccfz/i_am_a_tax_attorney_here_are_my_answers_to_the/


If you haven't provided your SSN to anyone, I would say you are in the clear. My mom, who was in banking for 20+ years says this is the only way that the income through Bitcoins or other coins could be taxed. When I signed up for coinbase, they did not ask for my SSN so I should be good.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## CravinR1

coinbase has your bank account, and your bank has your ssn


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> coinbase has your bank account, and your bank has your ssn


Nevermind.


----------



## utnorris

Anyone mine at The Blocks Factory for WDC?


----------



## CravinR1

So doge is now n the dumps and I'm back n ltc.. Anyone find a more profitable coin. Getting 0.3 to 0.4 btc a day with my 3.6 mhs


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> coinbase has your bank account, and your bank has your ssn


tht wont matter unless you send a large enugh amount that gets you flagged bank does not report stuff to irs unless its a large shady transaction.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1uccfz/i_am_a_tax_attorney_here_are_my_answers_to_the/


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So doge is now n the dumps and I'm back n ltc.. Anyone find a more profitable coin. *Getting 0.3 to 0.4 btc a day with my 3.6 mhs*












Yeah, Doge and Moon are at all time lows. I have a good amount of both. Time to sit on them and go back to Megacoin or Worldcoin. Those 2 are consistent and have potential.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Getting 0.3 to 0.4 btc a day with my 3.6 mhs


Do you really make that much or did you mean .03-.04 BTC/day? I have a hard time hitting 0.1 BTC/day with almost 6 MHs


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So doge is now n the dumps and I'm back n ltc.. Anyone find a more profitable coin. Getting 0.3 to 0.4 btc a day with my 3.6 mhs


That's a lot better than my 3.3Mhs and I mean a lot better. Mining with Middlecoin I was averaging $30-$40 a day the last week or so. Roughly .04BTC. Where were you mining getting that much?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> That's a lot better than my 3.3Mhs and I mean a lot better. Mining with Middlecoin I was averaging $30-$40 a day the last week or so. Roughly .04BTC. Where were you mining getting that much?


Either he's exaggerating or he's mining something we all don't know about. Ther's no way you can do $300-$400 dollars a day on 3.6mh/s. More like $30-$40.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Either he's exaggerating or he's mining something we all don't know about. Ther's no way you can do $300-$400 dollars a day on 3.6mh/s. More like $30-$40.


I bet there's just a few missing 0's in his post.


----------



## Moragg

I have been mining the RonPaulCoin for the last few days. Hashrate over quadrupled in the last 24 hours (it was added to coinedup), and I'm expecting (hoping) the price to go beyond 0.05 BTC/RPC at some point soon. It was going past there until someone dumped quite a few of them.

You can get ~ 1RPC/day/MH which is still not bad at the current price of 0.02 BTC/RPC.

Edit: the above number was based on a much lower difficulty. Currently expecting 0.5 RPC/day/MH according to the pool I'm in.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I have been mining the RonPaulCoin for the last few days. Hashrate over quadrupled in the last 24 hours (it was added to coinedup), and I'm expecting (hoping) the price to go beyond 0.05 BTC/RPC at some point soon. It was going past there until someone dumped quite a few of them.
> 
> You can get ~ 1RPC/day/MH which is still not bad at the current price of 0.02 BTC/RPC.


So are you saying that a RonPaul coin is worth ~$15? And you can mind 1 per day per MHs? Where are you selling these?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So are you saying that a RonPaul coin is worth ~$15? And you can mind 1 per day per MHs? Where are you selling these?


Selling them here: https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=RPC&base=BTC

And I've just rechecked my pool, and difficulty has gone up hugely (38) so expected returns are now only 0.5 RPC/day/MH (fixed my original post) That's about in line with other alts I think in terms of profit, but this is a coin I am definitely holding. The price was a lot higher and climbing until the dump, so I'm hoping for it to climb back up to where it was or more.


----------



## CravinR1

Sorry it was 0.03 to 0.04

Anyone still on litecoin?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Sorry it was 0.03 to 0.04
> 
> Anyone still on litecoin?


Most people are not mining LTC directly, but mining more profitable coins and trading up to LTC since the general consensus is it is a good long term investment.


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Most people are not mining LTC directly, but mining more profitable coins and trading up to LTC since the general consensus is it is a good long term investment.


Where would you say the best place to trade alt coins to LTC is?


----------



## rubicsphere

I just made my first "big" gamble. I dropped 20 LTC on Earthcoin as it's headed to Crytpsy within the next few days. Hoping to double my investment!!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Man I miss these days. This was with two 7950s and not mining a couple hours a day.
http://s1339.photobucket.com/user/RavageTheEarth/media/eBay5LTCPtra6319_zpsf623d65f.jpg.html

BTW that eBay name is someone who scammed me for those 5 LTC so that is why I have no problem showing it on here.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I just made my first "big" gamble. I dropped 20 LTC on Earthcoin as it's headed to Crytpsy within the next few days. Hoping to double my investment!!


How many EAC does 20 LTC get you? I mined some of it on release (Around 10k) but kind of got the impression it is a junk coin. It was pre-mined and had many problems on launch; We will see though.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Where would you say the best place to trade alt coins to LTC is?


Slightly hesitant to answer this, because people are sooo polarized on this exact subject, everyone seems to think whatever site is just full of scammers and they are being targeted; I'm possibly a little more optimistic about everything. So please do not take my word for it, do research on the sites I mention and make a decision.

Personally I use Cryptsy for turning all of the crappy coins that have few markets into LTC or BTC; They seem to have the widest variety of markets available for coins that are not major players, For the major coins (Doge, WDC, BTC, and LTC) I use BTer. I trade between LTC and BTC on BTer and play the exchange rates, though this is risky business.

Recently people have claimed that both of these sites are not doing deposits in a timely manor, Cryptsy was having long periods I have seen a rapid improvement lately, BTer has more recently been having what I think is volume issues (I am sure they are working on it and it will get better though)

I have an account with Coins-e but chose not to ever use them because when I signed up the site looked terrible, Buy/sell orders were not showing up properly and really it just looked unusable. I have not had any transfer problems, but I thought it looked shotty.

It should be noted that LTC markets come much later then BTC markets, so If you are planning on converting everything to LTC you may have to first convert to BTC which means you will be charged 2 transaction fees. I personally do not like this, but it is your coin. I trade everything into BTC, then I have set parameters where I trade it into LTC based on the exchange rates, then I trade back when they swing the opposite direction, then back etc etc.

I hope this helps out, but please do research on the sites if you are planning on trading any amount you actually care about losing.


----------



## KipH

I agree with everything blkdoutgsxr says 100% except the recommended places









I like BTCe more, it seems to work for me and fits the way I think. Bter I can't get used to, but have to use it for MMC.

Change them all to your holding coin and keep em in a wallet. Remember, the coins on an exchange can be gone at any time, and it will usually be your fault, this is speculation trading, you won't win all the time. Expect to loose coins and don't wine about it. Just like any other market.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> How many EAC does 20 LTC get you? I mined some of it on release (Around 10k) but kind of got the impression it is a junk coin. It was pre-mined and had many problems on launch; We will see though.


EAC was delayed by an hour, had major pool problems on startup and a huge premine.

That said, the quick difficulty retargets (every bloc iirc) made the launch a lot better than almost every other recent alt-coin - and at least this one wasn't copy+paste. That's the only positive of the launch.

Seriously, how difficult can it be - release the RAR early, release password on twitter, and use a "release window" so people don't F5 ddos bitcointalk. And a (at least initial) every block difficulty retarget.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> How many EAC does 20 LTC get you? I mined some of it on release (Around 10k) but kind of got the impression it is a junk coin. It was pre-mined and had many problems on launch; We will see though.


170,000 EAC. Yes there was a 2% pre-mine but I'm okay with that because of all the developer giveaways and bounties. Also as the creator I think you should be entitled to a little payment. That being said if I convert to BTC right now I will have already profited .11 BTC from my initial investment. Things are looking up.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I just made my first "big" gamble. I dropped 20 LTC on Earthcoin as it's headed to Crytpsy within the next few days. Hoping to double my investment!!


Crapsy ?

Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Does Doge or Earth have any real advantage over Litecoin or Feathercoin or Earth coin ?

if you were running a business which would you prefer ?

The most important elements are speed and reliability aren't they ? So the fastest currency with the most resistance to things like 51% attacks should be the one with the most utility. Doges are cute but are they better for buying stuff ?

But does speed of transaction really matter ?
Say I run a bar and I accept crypto, The customer hits the transfer button and it's pretty much a done deal immediately - whether it's BTC taking half an hour for six confirmations or Litecoin doing it in a few minutes. Most deals from any crypto would be complete by the time the bar closes for the night. So where is speed an advantage other than in exchanges and currency market type deals ?

But if speed is of the essence then quark is a pretty good bet. What do you think ?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Crapsy ?
> 
> Good luck, you'll need it.


Cryptsy doesn't even offer EAC trading yet. I use Coinex.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Cryptsy doesn't even offer EAC trading yet. I use Coinex.


The coinex exchange rate for EAC was pretty good, dunno what it's like now.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> The coinex exchange rate for EAC was pretty good, dunno what it's like now.


I bought each at .0000033 BTC and it's now at .0000042 BTC. If it hits .0000057 BTC I'm selling. Once it does hit Cryptsy there will be a surge in value as it happens with all Alt's that hit that exchange. I will still sell on Coinex though.


----------



## RAFFY

Anyone else loving this BTC pump? Currently at ~930 on Mtgox


----------



## ivanlabrie

We should make a sig for the mining club thread thingie...hmmm. Gotta work on building a rig now though, someone else do eet


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I bought each at .0000033 BTC and it's now at .0000042 BTC. If it hits .0000057 BTC I'm selling. Once it does hit Cryptsy there will be a surge in value as it happens with all Alt's that hit that exchange. I will still sell on Coinex though.


Ssshh, this should be just between you, Coinex, and NSA...it's _crypto_...


----------



## utnorris

I have been mining WDC for almost 24hrs and it seems I would have better off mining on Middlecoin, getting my BTC and then going and buying WDC. Any thoughts?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I have been mining WDC for almost 24hrs and it seems I would have better off mining on Middlecoin, getting my BTC and then going and buying WDC. Any thoughts?


It tends to be better but you have to blindly trust those chaps don't scam you.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I have been mining WDC for almost 24hrs and it seems I would have better off mining on Middlecoin, getting my BTC and then going and buying WDC. Any thoughts?


^^^
...
???
$$$


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It tends to be better but you have to blindly trust those chaps don't scam you.


Not sure why people keep saying that.......middlecoin has the easiest and best profits


----------



## Krusher33

Is windows 8.1 better for mining than windows 7? Why?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Not sure why people keep saying that.......middlecoin has the easiest and best profits


I've tried a few others, and middlecoin is the best, hands down. that, and since they don't use passwords, they seem to have avoided the hacks so far.

Oh hey Krusher33! long time no see. I thought you vanished.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I bought each at .0000033 BTC and it's now at .0000042 BTC. If it hits .0000057 BTC I'm selling. Once it does hit Cryptsy there will be a surge in value as it happens with all Alt's that hit that exchange. I will still sell on Coinex though.


Damn... I bought 40k at .0000075 with some of my BTC just so I can quickly get some more, this was during last week's pump. I currently have 60k EAC on hold.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Damn... I bought 40k at .0000075 with some of my BTC just so I can quickly get some more, this was during last week's pump. I currently have 60k EAC on hold.


Why did you buy during a pump? Your suppose to do the opposite silly! For example a couple weeks ago when BTC crashed under $600 and people were going crazy I may have acquired some BTC and I may be enjoying this pump









YO YO YO YO!!! Any interested in Coinye West???... This is a real coin coming soon haha


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Why did you buy during a pump? Your suppose to do the opposite silly!


If you buy halfway up the mountain and sell at the mountain top you've done well - that why folks do silly things.
But are you only half way up ? That's for the pumper to know and you to guess.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Not sure why people keep saying that.......middlecoin has the easiest and best profits
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried a few others, and middlecoin is the best, hands down. that, and since they don't use passwords, they seem to have avoided the hacks so far.
> 
> Oh hey Krusher33! long time no see. I thought you vanished.
Click to expand...

Yo... pretty much.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Why did you buy during a pump? Your suppose to do the opposite silly! For example a couple weeks ago when BTC crashed under $600 and people were going crazy I may have acquired some BTC and I may be enjoying this pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO YO YO YO!!! Any interested in Coinye West???... This is a real coin coming soon haha


Jello Biafra coin ?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> If you buy halfway up the mountain and sell at the mountain top you've done well - that why folks do silly things.
> But are you only half way up ? That's for the pumper to know and you to guess.


I see what your saying but in his case he bought and is losing money. Hopefully the market pumps up so he can at least break even.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Jello Biafra coin ?


I would mine this... and listen exclusively to the Dead Kennedys while doing so.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I would mine this... and listen exclusively to the Dead Kennedys while doing so.


Hellz yea!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Why did you buy during a pump? Your suppose to do the opposite silly! For example a couple weeks ago when BTC crashed under $600 and people were going crazy I may have acquired some BTC and I may be enjoying this pump


I thought Earthcoin was going to shoot past 0.00001000! It was close to that I think, but never made it.

In better news my MSI card arrived to replace the XFX, I can now at last mine with more than one card.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I would mine this... and listen exclusively to the Dead Kennedys while doing so.


Can't see a bitcoin option on the Alternative Tentacles store, but it's only a matter of time. Rage Against the Machine- they might want to do a deal with you for a few satoshi, why don't you ask them, I mean if a Spice Girl can do it, why not thems ?

(Urgh, just looked at RATM website - they're with SONY. How revolutionary is that ?)


----------



## dogbiscuit

Been frustrated with my calculator which only has 8 digits and is no good for crypto calculations, then, looking at The Register's list of ten classic calculators I find I used to own the Casio fx550 - which I wore out and replaced with the Casio fx570. Fished it out of my desk, gave it it's first replacement battery since 1989 - and it works!
Now I have the full 10 digits! Yay, small calculator pleasures !



My rubber band mod has survived too, though a bit perished after so long.


----------



## MotO

Is anybody on Elacoin? I'm trying it while the middlecoin guy pulls his head out and finally fixes the damn servers. I'm calculating good profits but craptsy is being craptsy. I sent some coins for auto sell over 12 hours ago and after not seeing any in even uncofirmed I opened up a ticket. MAGICALLY, not even 5 minutes later, the coins show up. Yeah, right. I'm trying coin-e now. The price there is better, anyways.

I'm loving this BTC pump. It's weird to see it pump on the weekend because usually it does the opposite. To mars.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I wish people would stop trying to use the words 'Pump' Whenever there is an upward trend... 'Pump and Dump' is not upward trends and downward trends... It is a strategy used to manipulate markets... Not a good strategy I might add if you want the market to last.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I wish people would stop trying to use the words 'Pump' Whenever there is an upward trend... 'Pump and Dump' is not upward trends and downward trends... It is a strategy used to manipulate markets... Not a good strategy I might add if you want the market to last.


Regular markets don't double or halve in a week. Bitcoin is unregulated so it's not hard too believe. It was following the classic bulltrap but it seems as if somebody/something stopped it. I've read more bad news articles than good news articles about BTC lately so what could be moving it up? No matter what it's good news for us.


----------



## utnorris

Anyone notice any difference between 3.5.0 and 3.7.2 CGminer?


----------



## ivanlabrie

3.7.2 is the last one that supports scrypt, that's why you'll see people using it (praising it for no reason)...it also comes bundled with the new version of BAMT (which isn't the Holy Grail like some would think...stupid 32 bit os! no cpu mining on that crap).

Use 3.5, 3.5.1 introduced a new "feature" that makes auto switching pools do nothing for 5 minutes when changing coins if you mine with it.


----------



## ccRicers

I started to notice that when I am mining with two different cards in two separate computers, their total hashrate reported by the pool is less than individual hashrate. I am running a 7950 and 7970 and sometimes it actually goes lower than what I get out of the single 7970 by itself. It's like the cards are "getting in the way" of each other.

What am I doing wrong in my cgminer settings when using two different cards?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I started to notice that when I am mining with two different cards in two separate computers, their total hashrate reported by the pool is less than individual hashrate. I am running a 7950 and 7970 and sometimes it actually goes lower than what I get out of the single 7970 by itself. It's like the cards are "getting in the way" of each other.
> 
> What am I doing wrong in my cgminer settings when using two different cards?


The way it looks is correct. Your CGminer will report the hashrate at the cards, generally the website counts only the accepted shares when calculating hashrate because these are the shares you are getting paid for.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I started to notice that when I am mining with two different cards in two separate computers, their total hashrate reported by the pool is less than individual hashrate. I am running a 7950 and 7970 and sometimes it actually goes lower than what I get out of the single 7970 by itself. It's like the cards are "getting in the way" of each other.
> 
> What am I doing wrong in my cgminer settings when using two different cards?


I prefer separate workers per rig, to monitor if it's working or not








I still ssh into them regularly though...


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone notice any difference between 3.5.0 and 3.7.2 CGminer?


IMO the best version seems to be 3.1.1.


----------



## ForceProjection

I'm with Ivan, I use separate workers for each rig too. Makes things much easier to monitor via the dashboard, and it's nice to know which rig you need to remote into should something go awry.

@Moto: Really? I get the best results with cgminer 2.11.4, in my experience.


----------



## AlDyer

Fixed my problem, just had to remove old dogecoin files from appdata


----------



## fragamemnon

Welp, I just invested the crap out of DGC.









Here's to the USD exchange opening up and CoinMart!


----------



## KipH

Hey. Think for me. I was too slow and it looks like 280xs are all gone in Taiwan. I can get 1 boring 290 reference non-x for a bit more cash than a nice Toxic 280x. What you think? Would 3 ( upgrading to 4 later) stock 290s be better than (or as good as) up to 6 280xs? I would have to wait for 280xs?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Is anyone having trouble with their DogeWallet? A auto payment to the wallet is not showing up and it says it is up to date. The transaction took place roughly 2 hrs ago.

Edit: Think the transaction went though when it forked. I may have just lost a couple days of mining







Been reading up too much on other coins and haven't been paying enough attention to Doge I guess...


----------



## dogbiscuit

Anyone tried cloud mining - cex.io etc. ?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with their DogeWallet? A auto payment to the wallet is not showing up and it says it is up to date. The transaction took place roughly 2 hrs ago.
> 
> Edit: Think the transaction went though when it forked. I may have just lost a couple days of mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been reading up too much on other coins and haven't been paying enough attention to Doge I guess...


My Doge wallet is out of sync and won't sync and is not showing my last 3 payments from multipool. Anyone else having any issues?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> My Doge wallet is out of sync and won't sync and is not showing my last 3 payments from multipool. Anyone else having any issues?


You need to update your wallet to version 1.4, also I had to delete the blockchain files (DO NOT DELETE YOUR WALLET.DAT FILE!!!!!!!) and resync, I have read that the transactions will not post and the coins are lost in this case, but I am resyncing now and will post an update when complete. I am out around 50k Doge currently.

Helpful links:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1ugep1/after_v14_update_how_i_fixed_the_11dbexception/


----------



## dealio

what happens when you find a block while pool mining? how much extra reward do i get?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what happens when you find a block while pool mining? how much extra reward do i get?


Generally none... I'm not sure for Middlecoin though. Usually it is advertised heavily if there is a finder reward system.


----------



## cam51037

I don't believe Middlecoin has a finder's reward. Finder's rewards tend to be on newer pools to bring more users, to grow the pool.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what happens when you find a block while pool mining? how much extra reward do i get?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally none... I'm not sure for Middlecoin though. Usually it is advertised heavily if there is a finder reward system.
Click to expand...

i'd guess it would depend on the block reward of the coin middlecoin was mining at the moment?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i'd guess it would depend on the block reward of the coin middlecoin was mining at the moment?


Idk for sure, but when I was mining at middlecoin, I didn't receive anything extra for the 2 blocks I found. Not that I can say for sure, they may very well have been orphans, but there's no way of telling either way on middlecoin.


----------



## utnorris

BTC is on the rise, nearly $900. Wish I had had the money to buy in at $500, nice profit.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Update for the DogeWallet, I followed the links to update the wallet in my previous post and the transactions ended up posting after the resyncing of my wallet. Glad I did not lose that 50k YAYA! Just make sure when updating your wallet at no point in time should you EVER delete your Wallet.dat file. I have seen many people online learn this the hard way.

I was pretty worried about that fork and auto-payment timing.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> BTC is on the rise, nearly $900. Wish I had had the money to buy in at $500, nice profit.


I'm more excited about the LTC/BTC exchange rate then anything... Love those lows


----------



## Eggy88

Where do you gouys trade your DogeCoins? Got about 300.000 that i would like to trade for some LTC.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Where do you gouys trade your DogeCoins? Got about 300.000 that i would like to trade for some LTC.


I'd recommend Vircurex, I don't know if you can do straight DOGE->LTC but I know you can do DOGE->BTC then BTC->LTC.


----------



## rubicsphere

Coinex has Doge->LTC


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> I'm with Ivan, I use separate workers for each rig too. Makes things much easier to monitor via the dashboard, and it's nice to know which rig you need to remote into should something go awry.
> 
> @Moto: Really? I get the best results with cgminer 2.11.4, in my experience.


That works best with older cards, 3.5 for newer stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Hey. Think for me. I was too slow and it looks like 280xs are all gone in Taiwan. I can get 1 boring 290 reference non-x for a bit more cash than a nice Toxic 280x. What you think? Would 3 ( upgrading to 4 later) stock 290s be better than (or as good as) up to 6 280xs? I would have to wait for 280xs?


Go with as many 290s as you can get and risers, and an air conditioning thingie with 1000btu per 600w of equipment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Anyone tried cloud mining - cex.io etc. ?


They rip you off, not good roi for sha256 mining...I'd even go with cheap block erupters instead of that, for sha256 (I wouldn't though







gpu all the way bro!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Coinex has Doge->LTC


Coinex did close without notice and stole btc from its users though...some did get the money back, others didn't.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd recommend Vircurex, I don't know if you can do straight DOGE->LTC but I know you can do DOGE->BTC then BTC->LTC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Coinex has Doge->LTC


Both have DOGE --> LTC, but looks like CoinEx have a bit better rate.

Now the question is, should i trade now or wait? and trade later...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Both have DOGE --> LTC, but looks like CoinEx have a bit better rate.
> 
> Now the question is, should i trade now or wait? and trade later...


Up to you, I'm dumping doge as I mine them now...holding pts, xpm, ltc, btc, wdc and dgc.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> BTC is on the rise, nearly $900. Wish I had had the money to buy in at $500, nice profit.


No no, you're getting it all wrong - BTC was finished forever when it went down, end of a glorious bubble, didn't you listen to the world's great geniuses saying so ?


----------



## jdc122

can anyone help me with cgminer crashing? loads up the bat, gets stuck on "started cgminer" and then crashes.







i havent changed any settings, it used to work


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I prefer separate workers per rig, to monitor if it's working or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still ssh into them regularly though...


Yep, I have my two computers as separate workers already.

But I've figured out my problem. My 7970 works best with 2 GPU threads but I had my cgminer script set for 1, and thread concurrency at 8192. I copied what I had over from the 7950 rig







Now I'm checking in periodically and my cards are mining consistently for hours above my target of 1100.



My newly bought MSI card is awesome. Unlike the old card, I don't have to push it to a crazy high intensity to get the most shares, so I can still do other stuff while mining without the major lag.

And yeah, still mining Earthcoins. They had a bumpy start, but the devs have put more effort in their presentation, more than what I can say out of the other rush job coins. Plus wallet syncs fast as hell. I'll probably be trading some for WDC, though. Any idea when their WDC dollar exchange will open?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Hey, what is the best multi coin pool? Middlecoin or multipool? I'm running 1.5Mh/s


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Hey, what is the best multi coin pool? Middlecoin or multipool? I'm running 1.5Mh/s


I like Middlecoin, it does all the work for you.

Others would argue they could be stealing from you, if you like transparency to make sure you're getting everything you mined, then I'd say Multipool, and auto-sell at Cryptsy, or wherever you want.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

And I haven't cpu mined in a while, whats the best thing to mine, and is there a link on a guide to it.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Hey, what is the best multi coin pool? Middlecoin or multipool? I'm running 1.5Mh/s


http://hashbros.co.in is offering 0.5% fees. But its just starting up, so there is a little bit of a waitlist and bugs to be worked out.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> BTC is on the rise, nearly $900. Wish I had had the money to buy in at $500, nice profit.


It's great, I just bought a TH10 from Case Labs in rejoice of the price increase.

If Coinbase wasn't really really bad at supporting its users and cancelling requests, I would've made $3,000. Instead, I only made off with $1,000 because bankwires suck and Coinbase is the only place with direct withdraws. They're the pits.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> can anyone help me with cgminer crashing? loads up the bat, gets stuck on "started cgminer" and then crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent changed any settings, it used to work


Start cgminer.exe directly, input your pool details, then go to settings (hit s) and write a config file. Then just go and modify the cgminer.conf file found inside cgminer's folder with appropriate values.
It's guaranteed to not crash unless you do something stupid. I prefer a good conf file for mining instead of a batch. You can also integrate cgwatcher with it and make sure it mines at the desired speed, or restart the pc if it crashes and resume mining automatically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Hey, what is the best multi coin pool? Middlecoin or multipool? I'm running 1.5Mh/s


I use multipool for the farm I manage, trying autosell at cryptsy and keeping the coins that I consider worthwhile.
If I were mining on a single rig of my own I'd sell manually, with wallets for all the coins, in fact I should make a wallet server for that same purpose, using linux and a reliable exchange for trading.
It'll take more time but it's definitely less risky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> And I haven't cpu mined in a while, whats the best thing to mine, and is there a link on a guide to it.


You can try primecoin and protoshares (and maybe memorycoin)...I'd reccomend holding both pts and xpm, at least that's what I'm doing.
There's a cpu mining guide in the op, and an statistics related thread in this same forum.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Is multipool frontend down for anyone else?


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> It's great, I just bought a TH10 from Case Labs in rejoice of the price increase.
> 
> If Coinbase wasn't really really bad at supporting its users and cancelling requests, I would've made $3,000. Instead, I only made off with $1,000 because bankwires suck and Coinbase is the only place with direct withdraws. They're the pits.


Try emailing them and complaining. I did and supposedly they have added me to a whitelist. I haven't bought or sold anything since then though.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Try emailing them and complaining. I did and supposedly they have added me to a whitelist. I haven't bought or sold anything since then though.


Oh trust me. I did. About 5 times. And on their reddit sub. It took over a month to get it done or even a simple response from them.


----------



## criznit

Hey all I recently decided to try my hand at litecoin mining and I'm currently stumped. I followed the many online guides and cannot for the life of me get over 630 kh/s with my setup. I have 13.11 b9 drivers and I'm using cgi miner 3.7.2 and I used the settings from the comparison tables. Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> No no, you're getting it all wrong - BTC was finished forever when it went down, end of a glorious bubble, didn't you listen to the world's great geniuses saying so ?


I'm laughing all the way to the bank. Then once BTC lowers again I'll sell my DOGE for BTC and laugh some more.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Hey all I recently decided to try my hand at litecoin mining and I'm currently stumped. I followed the many online guides and cannot for the life of me get over 630 kh/s with my setup. I have 13.11 b9 drivers and I'm using cgi miner 3.7.2 and I used the settings from the comparison tables. Any help will be much appreciated!


I've had tons of problems with many 7970s...not a single one of them did more than 640kh/s for me. After trying different R9 280X's, all of them reliably pull 680-770kh/s with minimal tweaking.

Try 13.9 whql and sdk 2.9, use intensity 13 and two gpu threads, with tc 8191 or 8192.
What model is that card? When did you get it? Older 7970s prefer intensity 20 and higher thread concurrency values...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I've had tons of problems with many 7970s...not a single one of them did more than 640kh/s for me. After trying different R9 280X's, all of them reliably pull 680-770kh/s with minimal tweaking.
> 
> Try 13.9 whql and sdk 2.9, use intensity 13 and two gpu threads, with tc 8191 or 8192.
> What model is that card? When did you get it? Older 7970s prefer intensity 20 and higher thread concurrency values...


why not just get AMD 6990s? They do 900 kh/s at half the price, but used of course. Unless you use it for gaming too.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> why not just get AMD 6990s? They do 900 kh/s at half the price, but used of course. Unless you use it for gaming too.


Power, I'm building a 120 gpu farm for a guy, and I'll use either R9 280X or 290s if I find them cheap.
I'd need insane cooling and a bigger psu for each rig with 6990s and there's barely any stock left, where can I find 120 of em?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Power, I'm building a 120 gpu farm for a guy, and I'll use either R9 280X or 290s if I find them cheap.
> I'd need insane cooling and a bigger psu for each rig with 6990s and there's barely any stock left, where can I find 120 of em?


ah okay. I forget the diferent in archiecture sometimes and I tend to neglect power consumption because Im a student haha


----------



## Willanhanyard

What is everyone's coin of choice in terms of mining now?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Power, I'm building a 120 gpu farm for a guy, and I'll use either R9 280X or 290s if I find them cheap.
> I'd need insane cooling and a bigger psu for each rig with 6990s and there's barely any stock left, where can I find 120 of em?


Holy cow 120 GPU's!

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of building are you planning to house all those cards, and how are you going to cool them?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> ah okay. I forget the diferent in archiecture sometimes and I tend to neglect power consumption because Im a student haha


heh, I used to not care about power since it's so cheap here, but when building a big mining farm you need to think about those things, stock, prices, power draw, cooling...not as simple as just slapping whatever radeon you can fit on your rig and mining away


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I just bought a couple 270s to put in another rig, I have a 650w powersupply, I should be fine with that right? Basically the sig rig + 2 270s and no 7950


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> What is everyone's coin of choice in terms of mining now?


I still like DOGE despite the current value. Probably switch to EAC and WDC once I hit two million DOGE. Or mine a new coin on launch


----------



## baritus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I still like DOGE despite the current value. Probably switch to EAC and WDC once I hit two million DOGE. Or mine a new coin on launch


Why not DGC? We are currently performing well on growth and mining return.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I just bought a couple 270s to put in another rig, I have a 650w powersupply, I should be fine with that right? Basically the sig rig + 2 270s and no 7950


Those eat something like 115w each...I'd say you're fine.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> What is everyone's coin of choice in terms of mining now?


2nd that!

currently mining infinite coins with 2000 k/hash then trading to ltc then BTC then doge while they are down.

But if anyone has a better option I wouldn't mind hearing it


----------



## Campin

Am I getting robbed??









On and off for about 2 days this past week I mined diamond coin over at http://dmd.minar.cc/

I now have my first coins, about 2 1/2, earned but whoever runs the site disabled manual payouts (I'm assuming) and automatic payouts are not cashing out!!! I've tried emailing him through support as to why but the email won't send and all I get is "There was a problem sending your message. Please try again."

It doesn't help that he posted this "PAYOUTS SENT BUT THERE WAS AN ISSUE MANY USERS GOT DOUBLE PAYED...







" So I'm thinking he is trying to recoup his losses by taking it from innocent miners like myself..









I don't think there is anything I can do... Be that a lesson I guess..


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I've had tons of problems with many 7970s...not a single one of them did more than 640kh/s for me. After trying different R9 280X's, all of them reliably pull 680-770kh/s with minimal tweaking.
> 
> Try 13.9 whql and sdk 2.9, use intensity 13 and two gpu threads, with tc 8191 or 8192.
> What model is that card? When did you get it? Older 7970s prefer intensity 20 and higher thread concurrency values...


Thx, I will try this out. I have the reference HIS card that was purchased a few months after the 7970 was released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> why not just get AMD 6990s? They do 900 kh/s at half the price, but used of course. Unless you use it for gaming too.


I will be mainly gaming on this rig but might invest more in to mining depending on my luck


----------



## cam51037

Has anyone seen this yet? http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1518346

Miner's Start-up combo! I personally wouldn't purchase it though, XFX cards seem to be just plain bad for mining.


----------



## Markolc

That doesn't seem like that great of a deal, really. It's a clever way of Newegg clearing out old stock however.

BTW, my XFX 290s hash with the best of them, as good as my Gigabyte and Diamond 290s. All are reference though.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll use either R9 280X or 290s if I find them cheap.


Good luck with that haha. I want to see pictures of this beast when you're done. I hope that guy knows what he's getting into with ASICs on the horizon.


----------



## Deadboy90

So is anyone gonna try and mine that Conye West?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I still like DOGE despite the current value. Probably switch to EAC and WDC once I hit two million DOGE. Or mine a new coin on launch


I would suggest diversifying some of your potential outlay to EAC. I find it more profitable than DOGE now and has found a stable price point for now. It's not on Coinwarz and overlooked in some exchanges and the multi-coin pools, so it's not easy to spot its mining profitability.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I would suggest diversifying some of your potential outlay to EAC. I find it more profitable than DOGE now and has found a stable price point for now. It's not on Coinwarz and overlooked in some exchanges and the multi-coin pools, so it's not easy to spot its mining profitability.


How many EAC are you getting per Mhash currently?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So is anyone gonna try and mine that Conye West?


I really don't want to... but I could see it being very profitable short term once it gets on an exchange. I kind of hope it just dies immediately though TBH.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I would suggest diversifying some of your potential outlay to EAC. I find it more profitable than DOGE now and has found a stable price point for now. It's not on Coinwarz and overlooked in some exchanges and the multi-coin pools, so it's not easy to spot its mining profitability.


what's a good EAC coin pool to use?


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> what's a good EAC coin pool to use?


I like EAC too, of the glut of new coins over the last few weeks it seems like Earthcoin has the best chance of making it, they just seem a little more polished and I like the branding. I wouldn't mind knowing what pool people are on as well as it seems eac.us.hackshard is going down.. Anyone try eac.dedicatedpool?


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I really don't want to... but I could see it being very profitable short term once it gets on an exchange. I kind of hope it just dies immediately though TBH.


Conye West mIght be good for a flip.. but I think the launch is going to be nightmare..


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> I like EAC too, of the glut of new coins over the last few weeks it seems like Earthcoin has the best chance of making it, they just seem a little more polished and I like the branding. I wouldn't mind knowing what pool people are on as well as it seems eac.us.hackshard is going down.. Anyone try eac.dedicatedpool?


any of these new coins support CUDA mining or focus on Nvidia cards being able to mine it better then amd cards? someone needs to make a coin that focuses on nvidia cards.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I would suggest diversifying some of your potential outlay to EAC. I find it more profitable than DOGE now and has found a stable price point for now. It's not on Coinwarz and overlooked in some exchanges and the multi-coin pools, so it's not easy to spot its mining profitability.


How are you figuring that it is more profitable than Doge? I calculate that 1.8 Mhash will give me Per day ~.0208 BTC if I mine Doge and only .014 BTC if I mine EAC... Can you share how you came to your profitability numbers?


----------



## QSS-5

how do i move my wallet to an other computer? is it the wallet.dat file i just need to move


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I really don't want to... but I could see it being very profitable short term once it gets on an exchange. I kind of hope it just dies immediately though TBH.


I dont like being a coin hopper but I gotta be honest imma ride and dump that coin like kanye would







. I feel the same way about it you do haha.

Then head over to DGC as they are and have been honestly one of the best long term investments. I think I will stock up on a few coins before the asic terror hits but mostly DGC:

" Pre Order Update
January 5, 2014

Pre Orders have been going smoothly and we are well on our way to complete batch 1. Please note. orders started at #4xxx. Just because your order is at 5000 does not mean you are 5000 in the queue. There will also be various unpaid orders in between, so order number is not an exact [&#8230;]"
https://alpha-t.net/shop/

That puts atleast 1000 pre-orders and they are "well on there way"

time to hold on to them coins fellas! buy buy buy, hold hold hold!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> There will also be various unpaid orders in between, so order number is not an exact


What does this even mean?
I don't like FPGAs appearing in the scrypt world.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> What does this even mean?
> I don't like FPGAs appearing in the scrypt world.


they have a preorder option. Where you can pay like 30% now and the rest by the time they ship it out. So that way you dont have to put it all down but you still have one reserved. So they have some orders that have not been fully paid for so if those people dont pay up by shipment then the people behind them will get theres sooner.

Either way im sure the non-paid are planning on paying. Who would put over 300 pounds down and not pay the rest







. The minimum orders put in is over 1000 though so they are certainly going to be hitting the market with some heavy kh/s or mh/s i should say all at once when it hits.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> they have a preorder option. Where you can pay like 30% now and the rest by the time they ship it out. So that way you dont have to put it all down but you still have one reserved. So they have some orders that have not been fully paid for so if those people dont pay up by shipment then the people behind them will get theres sooner.


Ah, an earnest. Thanks for the clarification!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> tEither way im sure the non-paid are planning on paying. Who would put over 300 pounds down and not pay the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The minimum orders put in is over 1000 though so they are certainly going to be hitting the market with some heavy kh/s or mh/s i should say all at once when it hits.


GH/s, mate. GH/s.


----------



## Namwons

BTC and LTC have been gaining very nicely lately. lets hope BTC stablizes above $1K (its @$1012 atm)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> they have a preorder option. Where you can pay like 30% now and the rest by the time they ship it out. So that way you dont have to put it all down but you still have one reserved. So they have some orders that have not been fully paid for so if those people dont pay up by shipment then the people behind them will get theres sooner.
> 
> Either way im sure the non-paid are planning on paying. Who would put over 300 pounds down and not pay the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The minimum orders put in is over 1000 though so they are certainly going to be hitting the market with some heavy kh/s or mh/s i should say all at once when it hits.


Oh god no...


----------



## fragamemnon

Yeah, so China says that it's okay again.







Guess who's playing a huge role in the pump. Let's hope it takes off even better this time!

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-05/bitcoin-tops-1-000-again-on-adoption-by-zynga-amid-wider-usage.html


----------



## Moomanpoo

Wow thats good news on the China front.

Just for all those brave Nvidia users who might want to try to mine with Cudaminer. Well its nowhere near as good as AMD.

But I am able to get around 710/kh now after tweaking some settings on my 780 lightning. Now this is at 1411 core of course.....That will give you a reference on how hard it still is for Nvidia to mine.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Good luck with that haha. I want to see pictures of this beast when you're done. I hope that guy knows what he's getting into with ASICs on the horizon.


I don't think they are coming up with an asic per se, at least not one that is as superior to gpus as sha256 asics were. It won't come cheap if they ever manage to pull it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> any of these new coins support CUDA mining or focus on Nvidia cards being able to mine it better then amd cards? someone needs to make a coin that focuses on nvidia cards.


I was discussing this with a friend, a good way to diversify and have better distribution. Scrypt farms are too big right now, and any new coin will be insta raped by multipools. That's why I like cpu coins, and this would be even harder to rape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont like being a coin hopper but I gotta be honest imma ride and dump that coin like kanye would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I feel the same way about it you do haha.
> 
> Then head over to DGC as they are and have been honestly one of the best long term investments. I think I will stock up on a few coins before the asic terror hits but mostly DGC:
> 
> " Pre Order Update
> January 5, 2014
> 
> Pre Orders have been going smoothly and we are well on our way to complete batch 1. Please note. orders started at #4xxx. Just because your order is at 5000 does not mean you are 5000 in the queue. There will also be various unpaid orders in between, so order number is not an exact [&#8230;]"
> https://alpha-t.net/shop/
> 
> That puts atleast 1000 pre-orders and they are "well on there way"
> 
> time to hold on to them coins fellas! buy buy buy, hold hold hold!


The dgc part, yeah, good idea to scoop some of that stuff. I'm holding what I mine at multipool, same as with wdc, ltc, xpm and pts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Yeah, so China says that it's okay again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who's playing a huge role in the pump. Let's hope it takes off even better this time!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-05/bitcoin-tops-1-000-again-on-adoption-by-zynga-amid-wider-usage.html


Nice, just in time...I needed to cash out to cover some expenses (ac installation costs and whatnot)


----------



## fragamemnon

I tried and my 680 gets power-draw limited at 305KH/s.
V in is actually 1.012V with the GPU clock throttling back to ~905MHz.

So 1W per KH/s... Not really efficient on these 'old' keplers.


----------



## Moomanpoo

Yea not very power efficient thats for sure. I am using the sky bios so I have unlimited power.

While mining mine is around 150-160power.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomanpoo*
> 
> Yea not very power efficient thats for sure. I am using the sky bios so I have unlimited power.
> 
> While mining mine is around 150-160power.


Not too shabby...latest cudaminer is great.

I'll probably grab a Classy or HoF 780 for my main rig...might mine a bit on it but not likely.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomanpoo*
> 
> Yea not very power efficient thats for sure. I am using the sky bios so I have unlimited power.
> 
> While mining mine is around 150-160power.


Well I have a 450W software power draw limit...... _in theory_
1x6-pin = 75W
1x8-pin = 150W
1xPCI-e = 75W
Max draw: 300W









And I reach out to about reported 65%-66% TDP, so that makes up for the count. I'm @ 300W.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good news for R9 owners... https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=8815.45


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The dgc part, yeah, good idea to scoop some of that stuff. I'm holding what I mine at multipool, same as with wdc, ltc, xpm and pts.


So many coins.... I can't keep up..


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good news for R9 owners... https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=8815.45


I can't even mine on 20.








-I 19 is ~860KH/s for me.
-I 18 is *somewhat* usable Desktop mode and ~850KH/s.

So yeah.


----------



## cam51037

Do any of you keep spreadsheets with your mining info? I started one, it's far from perfect but it's a good start:


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do any of you keep spreadsheets with your mining info? I started one, it's far from perfect but it's a good start:


Nice! I keep one that has information on trade pricing, I havn't made one yet for hardware and electricity, I use CoinWarz calculator all of the time and try to keep it in my head LoL.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do any of you keep spreadsheets with your mining info? I started one, it's far from perfect but it's a good start:


I do, good idea...google docs helps.[


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I do, good idea...google docs helps.[


How do you keep all of your different balances and exchange rates up to date? I have like 10 different coins LoL.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll use either R9 280X or 290s if I find them cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that haha. I want to see pictures of this beast when you're done. I hope that guy knows what he's getting into with ASICs on the horizon.
Click to expand...

ASICs for scrypt coins has been on the horizon for like forever. Everytime someone says they're going to make one, they end up backing out because they have to compete against the GPU makers for the RAMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> What is everyone's coin of choice in terms of mining now?


I can't get myself off of WDC's.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> ASICs for scrypt coins has been on the horizon for like forever. Everytime someone says they're going to make one, they end up backing out because they have to compete against the GPU makers for the RAMs.


I can't imagine how pissed off all the people who pre-ordered them would be... I'm hoping that it is put off a half year or so until I can get a nice pile of coins.


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone know a place to buy Windows 8.1 with BTC's? I see Windows 8 pro for $200 and the pro pack at various shop but I'm just looking for the plain one.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> How do you keep all of your different balances and exchange rates up to date? I have like 10 different coins LoL.


I use a few exchange sites and google docs as well as a notebook...not too hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> ASICs for scrypt coins has been on the horizon for like forever. Everytime someone says they're going to make one, they end up backing out because they have to compete against the GPU makers for the RAMs.
> I can't get myself off of WDC's.


I like wdc mining, I'm mining at multipool and collecting dgc, wdc, ltc and ftc.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do any of you keep spreadsheets with your mining info? I started one, it's far from perfect but it's a good start:


I do


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll use either R9 280X or 290s if I find them cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that haha. I want to see pictures of this beast when you're done. I hope that guy knows what he's getting into with ASICs on the horizon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASICs for scrypt coins has been on the horizon for like forever. Everytime someone says they're going to make one, they end up backing out because they have to compete against the GPU makers for the RAMs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> What is everyone's coin of choice in terms of mining now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get myself off of WDC's.
Click to expand...

This^

But watch out for LTC - currently at 26.81


----------



## Deadboy90

@Krusher33

just buy 8 and upgrade it for free.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> @Krusher33
> 
> just buy 8 and upgrade it for free.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyone know a place to buy Windows 8.1 with BTC's? I see Windows 8 pro for $200 and the pro pack at various shop but I'm just looking for the plain one.


$200? Where in the world are you looking? Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit can be purchased for $139.99 all day without searching for deals.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I do


lol i shoulda done that back when i mined btc in the old days who knows where i have btc still sitting dec was a pretty good month for me i made 750 mining all went to bills sence i cant work after my back surgery on dec 16th and looking at another surgery sence it didnt fix my pain and im having more pain now.


----------



## jagz

I'm still doing Mooncoin. Reason being the difficulty is pretty around 20, and I am mining some 800k-1m every 24 hrs. If it ever even goes to 0.00000200 that'd be a nice gain for me.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I'm still doing Mooncoin. Reason being the difficulty is pretty around 20, and I am mining some 800k-1m every 24 hrs. If it ever even goes to 0.00000200 that'd be a nice gain for me.


Is that just on two 7970's?


----------



## JMattes

My plan is to mine as many LTC as possible for the next 20 days or so as difficulty is once again rising with the price and then calling it quits and hold until they are actually widely used..
Should have able 2.5 months of mining total invested and hopefully 50 LTC..

All those crypto mumbo jumbo does take up a lot of time when you really think about it..


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is that just on two 7970's?


Correct. Like every other new coin, I miss the boat on the initial exchange (where it's quite high.. like Doge) but I'll just let it ride for a while. According to my pool transaction history I'm getting about 24k every 12-22 minutes.










I have a fullcovered 5850 and 5870 arriving today for my #2 PC. I should have another ~700 kh/s Tuesday when I get the fittings I need from frozen. 2 custom loop PC's, what's wrong with me.

I picked up a CM Stryker for $60 locally so... yep, WC'ing that bad boy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

wc is good if you separate the radiator from the components... create two heat zones. one with ac and the one where the radiator exhausts heat without and with a fan venting outside the house.


----------



## Deadboy90

So is there ab exact date on when we can finally buy wdc for cash?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So is there ab exact date on when we can finally buy wdc for cash?


exact date? dont think they announced it yet. they have only said sometime next month (Feb) after closed beta.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> @Krusher33
> 
> just buy 8 and upgrade it for free.


What I meant, where is a shop to buy Win8 with BTC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> @Krusher33
> 
> just buy 8 and upgrade it for free.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyone know a place to buy Windows 8.1 with BTC's? I see Windows 8 pro for $200 and the pro pack at various shop but I'm just looking for the plain one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $200? Where in the world are you looking? Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit can be purchased for $139.99 all day without searching for deals.
Click to expand...

Exaggerating. I can find them for cash, but I don't have cash and so i want to buy a copy with BTC. Just a regular version of Win8, not pro. Seems like all the shops are out of them or something because they have all the other OS's like all versions of Win7 and Server 2008, Win 8 pro pack, but no plain ol Windows 8.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> how do i move my wallet to an other computer? is it the wallet.dat file i just need to move


Yes just save the wallet.dat file. You should always have recent backups of it on external media just in case your HDD fails you anyways so start doing that!


----------



## dealio

how big are those wallet files? i was thinking about password zipping them and emailing them to my gmail for "safe keeping" redundant wallet backups. wondering how secure would this be???









of course i will take a few measures like encrypting the wallet and renaming the dat file to IMG_1265332.jpg or something.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do any of you keep spreadsheets with your mining info? I started one, it's far from perfect but it's a good start:


Man, I should start doing this. But probably in web page form. I could use the APIs from various exchanges and tally up my current totals that way.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> how big are those wallet files? i was thinking about password zipping them and emailing them to my gmail for "safe keeping" redundant wallet backups. wondering how secure would this be???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i will take a few measures like encrypting the wallet and renaming the dat file to IMG_1265332.jpg or something.


The entire wallets can become quite large, I think Bitcoin wallet is up to 14gb or so. Pretty sure you only need to backup the .DAT file, as it holds your addresses and config information, the block chain can always be redownloaded again.

If you do rename the .dat file and encrypt it, you might also decrypt and change it back just to make sure it doesn't break something, basically ensuring your backups integrity. Storing it to any cloud or online service will only be as secure as that service can provide, or as trustworthy as they may appear to be....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do any of you keep spreadsheets with your mining info? I started one, it's far from perfect but it's a good start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I should start doing this. But probably in web page form. I could use the APIs from various exchanges and tally up my current totals that way.
Click to expand...

That would be a really cool resource if you do decide to put it together and release the source.

Also, does anyone know of any sites that can calculate Alt currency to USD, or Alt to Alt comparisons? Instead of having to calculate X coin's value against BTC, then calculate BTC vs USD, is there some calculator that will do any Alt straight to USD (based on current BTC rate)? Or even some sort of chart comparing Alts vs each other in relation to $$.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I don't think that windows 8 upgrades to 8.1 for free, you have to have win 8 pro for the free upgrade, I could be mistaken though.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't think that windows 8 upgrades to 8.1 for free, you have to have win 8 pro for the free upgrade, I could be mistaken though.


You are mistaken. Windows 8.1 is a free upgrade. ".1" is just a new way of saying service pack.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> how big are those wallet files? i was thinking about password zipping them and emailing them to my gmail for "safe keeping" redundant wallet backups. wondering how secure would this be???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i will take a few measures like encrypting the wallet and renaming the dat file to IMG_1265332.jpg or something.


Very small. Only about 300kb. I personally have a flash drive I keep them all on. It's local, physical and not stored on a cloud somewhere.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Also, does anyone know of any sites that can calculate Alt currency to USD, or Alt to Alt comparisons? Instead of having to calculate X coin's value against BTC, then calculate BTC vs USD, is there some calculator that will do any Alt straight to USD (based on current BTC rate)? Or even some sort of chart comparing Alts vs each other in relation to $$.


Not quite what you are looking for but BTer will give you an estimated USD amount of your alt coins in the site wallets. Like so:










That 20k doge used to be like $15!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The entire wallets can become quite large, I think Bitcoin wallet is up to 14gb or so. Pretty sure you only need to backup the .DAT file, as it holds your addresses and config information, the block chain can always be redownloaded again.
> 
> If you do rename the .dat file and encrypt it, you might also decrypt and change it back just to make sure it doesn't break something, basically ensuring your backups integrity. Storing it to any cloud or online service will only be as secure as that service can provide, or as trustworthy as they may appear to be....
> That would be a really cool resource if you do decide to put it together and release the source.
> 
> Also, does anyone know of any sites that can calculate Alt currency to USD, or Alt to Alt comparisons? Instead of having to calculate X coin's value against BTC, then calculate BTC vs USD, is there some calculator that will do any Alt straight to USD (based on current BTC rate)? Or even some sort of chart comparing Alts vs each other in relation to $$.


That would be pretty useful. I'd like to find something like that, and surprised I haven't seen it yet implemented. Coinwarz could have it done, then you can select the two coins you want to compare with dropdown lists to find out the conversion rates and mining/blockchain specs in more detail.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> You are mistaken. Windows 8.1 is a free upgrade. ".1" is just a new way of saying service pack.


Yes I think I was thinking about the free rollback to Win 7 came with Win 8 pro. My mistake.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes I think I was thinking about the *free rollback to Win 7* came with Win 8 pro. My mistake.


Now THATS an upgrade


----------



## selk22

A buddy of mine stumbled on this site yesterday and I have to share it with you day trading guys! This is extremely up to date and fast! Amazing for multi-monitors and press F-11..

http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd

Enjoy! It was extremely fun to watch the bubble last night happening live to the minute









Also you guys wanting a good EAC pool check this one out! http://earth.coinium.org

I have tried several and this has got me by far the most EAC on my single GPU at 350khash.. Adding the 5850 as soon as risers get here!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> A buddy of mine stumbled on this site yesterday and I have to share it with you day trading guys! This is extremely up to date and fast! Amazing for multi-monitors and press F-11..
> 
> http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd
> 
> Enjoy! It was extremely fun to watch the bubble last night happening live to the minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you guys wanting a good EAC pool check this one out! http://earth.coinium.org
> 
> I have tried several and this has got me by far the most EAC on my single GPU at 350khash.. Adding the 5850 as soon as risers get here!


Lol that has been posted in this thread numerous times. I love it to death. I was watching movies on my TV and had it up on my tablet for hours. Was watching incase I needed to sell my BTC. I wish they had it for every coin.

Edit: Sweet thats the EAC pool I was wanting to use. Heck their pool success rate actually went up from 98%-99%.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Lol that has been posted in this thread numerous times. I love it to death. I was watching movies on my TV and had it up on my tablet for hours. Was watching incase I needed to sell my BTC. I wish they had it for every coin.


I figured I was late to the party on that one







Just thought id share for anyone who didnt know about it.

I am using a netbook for trading.. maybe one day I will get a nice shiny tablet...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

yeah I like that site too. I made a few µBTC last night


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd reccomend a dual or triple monitor pc for trading honestly...I'll try that EAC pool today, thanks guys.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend a dual or triple monitor pc for trading honestly...I'll try that EAC pool today, thanks guys.


Yeah I use the my dual monitor setup when I am not busy but you cant always carry that with you! So a tablet or netbook is great for that.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> A buddy of mine stumbled on this site yesterday and I have to share it with you day trading guys! This is extremely up to date and fast! Amazing for multi-monitors and press F-11..
> 
> http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd
> 
> Enjoy! It was extremely fun to watch the bubble last night happening live to the minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you guys wanting a good EAC pool check this one out! http://earth.coinium.org
> 
> I have tried several and this has got me by far the most EAC on my single GPU at 350khash.. Adding the 5850 as soon as risers get here!


How much EAC are you getting there? I'm on the Hackshard pool but with the reported hashrate ebbing and flowing a lot, it's hard to get a solid estimate with what I am actually earning in a day.

Also, LOL at the ad in the top right corner being about penny stock investing.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend a dual or triple monitor pc for trading honestly...I'll try that EAC pool today, thanks guys.


I am pretty sure it is the best available pool. The success rate always seems to be around 98.7%-99.7%.


----------



## barkinos98

Guys how legit/good are protoshares?
I'm planning out a farm and if they are actually worth something i can replace the G3220 with a 4770K but they sound so weird and i couldnt find too much on its value :/


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys how legit/good are protoshares?
> I'm planning out a farm and if they are actually worth something i can replace the G3220 with a 4770K but they sound so weird and i couldnt find too much on its value :/


I think you'd be better off mining the Kanye West coin







(yeah, it's really a thing)


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How much EAC are you getting there? I'm on the Hackshard pool but with the reported hashrate ebbing and flowing a lot, it's hard to get a solid estimate with what I am actually earning in a day.
> 
> Also, LOL at the ad in the top right corner being about penny stock investing.


I have adblock so I guess I didnt see the add? It makes OCN way less annoying with all the Intel adds..

I would like to give you accurate numbers but I got a little under 1.9k in close to a 24hour time period. Maybe more time maybe less? Sorry I was not paying very close attention but it was much quicker then the others I had tried. Amazing amount of accepted before any rejects


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys how legit/good are protoshares?
> I'm planning out a farm and if they are actually worth something i can replace the G3220 with a 4770K but they sound so weird and i couldnt find too much on its value :/
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd be better off mining the Kanye West coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, it's really a thing)
Click to expand...

I will do it when it comes out of course, but i was wondering if a 500TL ($200 or so) increase would be beneficiary


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I have adblock so I guess I didnt see the add? It makes OCN way less annoying with all the Intel adds..
> 
> I would like to give you accurate numbers but I got a little under 1.9k in close to a 24hour time period. Maybe more time maybe less? Sorry I was not paying very close attention but it was much quicker then the others I had tried. Amazing amount of accepted before any rejects


1,900 EAC in 24hours on a 290x?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> 1,900 EAC in 24hours on a 290x?


Nope sold the 290x for 1btc and have only my 7870 at 350khash for now. Adding the 5850 as soon as risers get here


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> 1,900 EAC in 24hours on a 290x?


Sounds about right.

Oops difficulty has dropped significantly.


----------



## antonio8

I know this has been asked before but I still can't get it work.

I am trying to move wallets from my C dive to my H drive.

Here is the line command that I input into the shortcut I created, it is in the target line, F:\Downloads\CryptoCurrency\Wallets\unicoin\unicoin-qt.exe *-datadir=H:\UniCoin*.

Everytime I run the shortcut it still creates a folder in the C:\user\"name\appdata\etc.....

I do have a folder named "UniCoin" in the H drive.

Anyone know what I am doin wrong?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think you'd be better off mining the Kanye West coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, it's really a thing)


Wha? why would you post such nonsense? xD
PTS is a great coin, read about it, it has TONS of potential. Each new coin that comes out will net 10% to protoshare holders, every new asset or whatever too. You also can exchange them for other shares, used to do p2p crowdfunding. It's really, wicked cool.
I see it easily surpassing litecoin, by far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys how legit/good are protoshares?
> I'm planning out a farm and if they are actually worth something i can replace the G3220 with a 4770K but they sound so weird and i couldnt find too much on its value :/


I'd reccomend either 4770k or 8320. Keep in mind you'll need a 64bit os for cpu mining, otherwise it's pointless. I'm in the process of making a BAMT style 64bit os with all cpu miners included.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Look at dat LTC price. On track to go $30+.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I know I'm late to the game.. But, have a q6600/ASUS Striker Extreme in my MAME PC pretty much sitting dormant. Would I be able to run 2 R9 270's on it for mining? I just have to upgrade to a better psu.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think you'd be better off mining the Kanye West coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, it's really a thing)
> 
> 
> 
> Wha? why would you post such nonsense? xD
> PTS is a great coin, read about it, it has TONS of potential. Each new coin that comes out will net 10% to protoshare holders, every new asset or whatever too. You also can exchange them for other shares, used to do p2p crowdfunding. It's really, wicked cool.
> I see it easily surpassing litecoin, by far.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys how legit/good are protoshares?
> I'm planning out a farm and if they are actually worth something i can replace the G3220 with a 4770K but they sound so weird and i couldnt find too much on its value :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd reccomend either 4770k or 8320. Keep in mind you'll need a 64bit os for cpu mining, otherwise it's pointless. I'm in the process of making a BAMT style 64bit os with all cpu miners included.
Click to expand...

There isnt a 7 PCIe slot AM3+ board in the shop i am at, and the cheapest one with so is the Z87 G45 Gaming. iw as planning to pair it with powered extensions and 290s, 7 290s per rig.
also, I wont bother with PTS then, its too much :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> There isnt a 7 PCIe slot AM3+ board in the shop i am at, and the cheapest one with so is the Z87 G45 Gaming. iw as planning to pair it with powered extensions and 290s, 7 290s per rig.
> also, I wont bother with PTS then, its too much :/


Trust me 7 vga per rig is too much hassle, and won't work probably...unless you go amd or x79 (40 pci-e lanes).
I've built and worked on three mining farms so far, trust me when I say you're better off with 3 or 4 gpus per rig, and cpu mining is a good idea. Go with an fx8320 per rig, an hx850 psu and 3 gpus, it's the most cost effective solution. For a board the m5a99x pro is nice and cheap.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/

Is that the correct middlecoin website? I've never seen that before.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I do


Here's my spreadsheet for my Litecoin for my sig litecoin miner rig. Rather than going all out for profit, I focused on a good gaming rig that would (hopefully) pay itself off in the next 6 months. Honestly, I just wanted to justify a hard acrylic crossfire build









Having spent $3,678.30 and currently have a running total of $2,705.44 left to pay off after 27 days, I think I'm not doing too bad lol. I've got a function in there that takes into account the current date and tabulates running power costs. My dual R9 290X pushes 1.7Mh/s while I've got three GTX 780's that do 570 kh/s each which equals 1.7 Mh/s. Overall, I'm pulling 3.4Mh/s.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai2Thco_4BGvdE9ZQ2VXREN6R0kwbUs4UF82VW1Vb2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Is it just me or did the blocktimes for all coins at multipool just get ridiculously long? Predicting 2 hrs per DogeBlock @ 6 Ghash?


----------



## meckert15834

What are you guys thoughts about IFC right now? I'm sitting on about 500k DOGE so now I'm trying to build up some IFC

Running about 2000 Khash/s


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I know this has been asked before but I still can't get it work.
> 
> I am trying to move wallets from my C dive to my H drive.
> 
> Here is the line command that I input into the shortcut I created, it is in the target line, F:\Downloads\CryptoCurrency\Wallets\unicoin\unicoin-qt.exe *-datadir=H:\UniCoin*.
> 
> Everytime I run the shortcut it still creates a folder in the C:\user\"name\appdata\etc.....
> 
> I do have a folder named "UniCoin" in the H drive.
> 
> Anyone know what I am doin wrong?


I moved my files this way, works flawlessly as long as you always use the shortcut.

Shortcut directory should look like: C:\[.exe file path here] -datadir=*"*H:\[rest of filepath]*"*.

The " " are important, I get the same thing without them.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I need some suggestions on cards to get. I will be building some rack machines and I only have about $2300 or so to spend on GPUs (have already bought PSUs, motherboard, risers, HDD, CPU), also still need to get a case but that doesn't factor into the $2300. What would you suggest?

A. 5x Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X

or

B. 4x AMD R9 290 now and 1 more later

Which would you do? I will be running dual 800W PSUs and cooling will not be a problem, the case comes with mounts for a 20in box fan.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## RAFFY

Look at this mining beauty!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Is it just me or did the blocktimes for all coins at multipool just get ridiculously long? Predicting 2 hrs per DogeBlock @ 6 Ghash?


I switched to EAC now...will go back to multipool eventually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I need some suggestions on cards to get. I will be building some rack machines and I only have about $2300 or so to spend on GPUs (have already bought PSUs, motherboard, risers, HDD, CPU), also still need to get a case but that doesn't factor into the $2300. What would you suggest?
> 
> A. 5x Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X
> 
> or
> 
> B. 4x AMD R9 290 now and 1 more later
> 
> Which would you do? I will be running dual 800W PSUs and cooling will not be a problem, the case comes with mounts for a 20in box fan.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Sounds good, I'd go with 280x... if you find them for cheap. 2300 total would get you 5 280x's, which translates into 3500kh/s and up to 3750kh/s, drawing 1000w, vs 4 r9 290s pulling 1100w and making 3400kh/s.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I switched to EAC now...will go back to multipool eventually..


Which pool do you use for EAC?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Look at this mining beauty!


Been waiting for those to come back into stock on Newegg and said screw it and ordered a mining board from China. A Biostar one that I haven't been able to find in the US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sounds good, I'd go with 280x... if you find them for cheap. 2300 total would get you 5 280x's, which translates into 3500kh/s and up to 3750kh/s, drawing 1000w, vs 4 r9 290s pulling 1100w and making 3400kh/s.


Looks like I will be going with the R9 280X's. I figured they would be the better choice. +rep! Thank god electricity is free at school! Although profits will go down when I come back for the summer, if things are still profitable by then, although I will have made my money back and more by then.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Which pool do you use for EAC?


earth.coinium.org

Was reccomended here...seems pretty good so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Been waiting for those to come back into stock on Newegg and said screw it and ordered a mining board from China. A Biostar one that I haven't been able to find in the US.
> Looks like I will be going with the R9 280X's. I figured they would be the better choice. +rep! Thank god electricity is free at school! Although profits will go down when I come back for the summer, if things are still profitable by then, although I will have made my money back and more by then.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yeah, 280X is the way to go atm...I still like 290s but not worth it for a farm atm. for 400 heck yeah xD (msrp







)


----------



## ccRicers

I can second the recommendation of Coinium. Getting record hashrates off their pool, combined 1500 Kh/s with just a 7970 and 7950.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> I moved my files this way, works flawlessly as long as you always use the shortcut.
> 
> Shortcut directory should look like: C:\[.exe file path here] -datadir=*"*H:\[rest of filepath]*"*.
> 
> The " " are important, I get the same thing without them.


I must be an idiot because I can not get it to work.

What is so bad is, I did this for my bitcoin it worked just fine.

EDIT: I figured out that the ones I create this way must be in my "x"\ProgramFilesx86 folder.

Is there a way for doing coins that come with an installer?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Look at this mining beauty!


I am tempted by them, but I am leaning to a board with up to 4 cards internal. May do some WC too








And I can buy them local LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, 280X is the way to go atm...I still like 290s but not worth it for a farm atm. for 400 heck yeah xD (msrp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I will be getting some 290s I think. I like the 280x a lot though, and non-reference boards.... Drool.
I am not a decision maker when shopping. I will go to the store today. If they have 280xs, I buy. If not than 290 here I go.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Multipool is back on track for reporting correct blocktimes.


----------



## ccRicers

Does anyone recommend mining coins with sporadically changing difficulty? This coin goes from a few hundredths to over 5 in a matter of days, and back. Galaxycoin chart

It's pretty hard to predict because it re-targets so often, must be a bad design in the blockchain. Too bad Coinwarz can't order profitability by the 24 hour average, as that is a much better metric to follow than the current difficulty at that moment.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Been waiting for those to come back into stock on Newegg and said screw it and ordered a mining board from China. A Biostar one that I haven't been able to find in the US.
> Looks like I will be going with the R9 280X's. I figured they would be the better choice. +rep! Thank god electricity is free at school! Although profits will go down when I come back for the summer, if things are still profitable by then, although I will have made my money back and more by then.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Oh really? Let me know how the biostar treats you and can you give me a link to where you purchased the board please. I was trying to find one of them too but never could.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> What the heck?? I didn't even know companies started making boards specifically aimed at mining! That's pretty cool!


There are 5 out there that work for mining boards:

- ASRock H81 Pro BTC
- ASRock H61 Pro BTC
- Biostar TP61A (H61 chipset)
- Biostar Hi Fi H81S2
- An old ASRock H61 (no Pro BTC in the title)

The Biostar boards aren't found in America (yet hopefully) but can be purchased abroad.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> There are 5 out there that work for mining boards:
> 
> - ASRock H81 Pro BTC
> - ASRock H61 Pro BTC
> - Biostar TP61A (H61 chipset)
> - Biostar Hi Fi H81S2
> - An old ASRock H61 (no Pro BTC in the title)
> 
> The Biostar boards aren't found in America (yet hopefully) but can be purchased abroad.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Very cool stuff! So happy to see my precious BTC grow up in the last 10 months and become so mainstream!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I need some suggestions on cards to get. I will be building some rack machines and I only have about $2300 or so to spend on GPUs (have already bought PSUs, motherboard, risers, HDD, CPU), also still need to get a case but that doesn't factor into the $2300. What would you suggest?
> 
> A. 5x Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X
> 
> or
> 
> B. 4x AMD R9 290 now and 1 more later
> 
> Which would you do? I will be running dual 800W PSUs and cooling will not be a problem, the case comes with mounts for a 20in box fan.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Post a link to the case. I'm curious what it looks like


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Post a link to the case. I'm curious what it looks like


Here's the assembly instructions. I'm going to buy four of them and if I decided to expand my mining operation I will copy that design but buy my own materials.

http://richchomiczewski.wordpress.com/mining-tray-assembly-instructions/

Jeffinslaw


----------



## MotO

What exchange are people using for EAC? Coinium isn't P2P, right?


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, 280X is the way to go atm...I still like 290s but not worth it for a farm atm. for 400 heck yeah xD (msrp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I was in the same boat as you, but decided to get R9 290s instead.

While the HD7950/HD7970/R9 280X will get you a bit more price to performance and performance per watt, you'll lose more on them when you sell.

An HD7970/R9 280X will be sold at ~$200 if the rumors are true about ASIC coming out April, while the R9 290 should get you ~$300-$325.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> What are you guys thoughts about IFC right now? I'm sitting on about 500k DOGE so now I'm trying to build up some IFC
> 
> Running about 2000 Khash/s


I bought like 50k IFC months ago for $5, go ebay
I've yet to read it booming up so im still keeping it as a sunny day fund








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I need some suggestions on cards to get. I will be building some rack machines and I only have about $2300 or so to spend on GPUs (have already bought PSUs, motherboard, risers, HDD, CPU), also still need to get a case but that doesn't factor into the $2300. What would you suggest?
> 
> A. 5x Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X
> 
> or
> 
> B. 4x AMD R9 290 now and 1 more later
> 
> Which would you do? I will be running dual 800W PSUs and cooling will not be a problem, the case comes with mounts for a 20in box fan.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I'll be getting 7 on each bord but people say it might be hard to make them all work, I might go with 3 rigs after all but i was planning to install 1050W psus (2 of them) but I guess I'll just make 4 rigs with 1 each psu it seems better.
Also I was planning to get 290s instead of 280X or 290X since 290 can be unlocked to X but 280X's being non-ref is appealing but its also too close (price wise)
So IDK myself but as it appears it'll be 290s in a garage or something









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Which pool do you use for EAC?
> 
> 
> 
> earth.coinium.org
> 
> Was reccomended here...seems pretty good so far.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Been waiting for those to come back into stock on Newegg and said screw it and ordered a mining board from China. A Biostar one that I haven't been able to find in the US.
> Looks like I will be going with the R9 280X's. I figured they would be the better choice. +rep! Thank god electricity is free at school! Although profits will go down when I come back for the summer, if things are still profitable by then, although I will have made my money back and more by then.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, 280X is the way to go atm...I still like 290s but not worth it for a farm atm. for 400 heck yeah xD (msrp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Would you pay $50 on top of a non-ref 280X to get a 290?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Post a link to the case. I'm curious what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the assembly instructions. I'm going to buy four of them and if I decided to expand my mining operation I will copy that design but buy my own materials.
> 
> http://richchomiczewski.wordpress.com/mining-tray-assembly-instructions/
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

I was thinking of making something close to his system in my dad's workshop, he charges too much to ship to turkey which is the ultimate deal killer for me.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> What exchange are people using for EAC? Coinium isn't P2P, right?


Coinedup works well enough for me. Well, I can at least make orders and see the order book, but their graphs are totally borked for me... all I see there are large empty boxes.

I still got 200K MOON that I mined for just one day, it's so low all of it is just worth 0.004 BTC lol. But makes more sense if I had bought a significant amount- any slight increase even just by 1 satoshi means a whopping increase percentage wise!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Earthcoin and LottoCoin are now added to Multipool!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Earthcoin and LottoCoin are now added to Multipool!


This is gonna be interesting once EAC gets its profability set in. I consider an underdog against DOGE, especially for those extra payout days.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I've got 1.24ltc I wanna sell quickly and easily and safely, what's the best place to do this in the UK? I'm not interested in getting as much as I can for it, I just mined it while I temporarily had a 280X


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> What exchange are people using for EAC? Coinium isn't P2P, right?


I was using coinex.pw, couldn't find anything better...trading it for ltc there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> I was in the same boat as you, but decided to get R9 290s instead.
> 
> While the HD7950/HD7970/R9 280X will get you a bit more price to performance and performance per watt, you'll lose more on them when you sell.
> 
> An HD7970/R9 280X will be sold at ~$200 if the rumors are true about ASIC coming out April, while the R9 290 should get you ~$300-$325.


I don't fear scrypt asics, that's snake oil bro.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I bought like 50k IFC months ago for $5, go ebay
> I've yet to read it booming up so im still keeping it as a sunny day fund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting 7 on each bord but people say it might be hard to make them all work, I might go with 3 rigs after all but i was planning to install 1050W psus (2 of them) but I guess I'll just make 4 rigs with 1 each psu it seems better.
> Also I was planning to get 290s instead of 280X or 290X since 290 can be unlocked to X but 280X's being non-ref is appealing but its also too close (price wise)
> So IDK myself but as it appears it'll be 290s in a garage or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you pay $50 on top of a non-ref 280X to get a 290?
> I was thinking of making something close to his system in my dad's workshop, he charges too much to ship to turkey which is the ultimate deal killer for me.


Experience tells me more than 3 or 4 gpus per rig is a pain in the...you know where.
For 50 more I'd go 290, without a doubt. 220w and 850-900kh/s vs 200w and 700-770kh/s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I've got 1.24ltc I wanna sell quickly and easily and safely, what's the best place to do this in the UK? I'm not interested in getting as much as I can for it, I just mined it while I temporarily had a 280X


Just 1.24ltc? You're gonna have to sell for cash, use localbitcoins.com, trade the ltc for btc and sell. You should mine some more, that's too little.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Earthcoin and LottoCoin are now added to Multipool!


Did they add it to their switching pool or did they just add a regular pool?

Ron Paul blowin' up, yo.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Anyone who wants to put more than two R9 290 in one PC, please don't use the reference cooler if you intend to stay in the same room.

GTX670 Windforce @ %137 TDP (~275W) (320-340 KH/s) (1267MHz/1750MHz)
As a top card [email protected]%100 fan (~4200 RPM) << Cannot be heard over the R9 290 cooler @ %55 or more.
As a bottom card [email protected] %67 fan (~2100 RPM)

R9 290 reference @ Stock except 50mV undervolt (830 KH/s) (947MHz/1250MHz)
As a top card [email protected]%90 fan (~4900 RPM) too loud, I'm getting headache seriously.
As a bottom card [email protected]%70 fan (~3900 RPM)

I'm getting a second R9 290 to replace the GTX670, probably will downclock/undervolt the top card, the noise is unbearable.


----------



## Eggy88

What program are you guys using to monitor the cards? I've got 5 7970's mining in a rig here and want to monitor max temps, load and fanspeed.

I tied 5 instances of GPU-z, but it took up alot of CPU usage for some reason (80-90%) on a singel core Sempron 145 and it affected my hashing bigtime.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> What program are you guys using to monitor the cards? I've got 5 7970's mining in a rig here and want to monitor max temps, load and fanspeed.
> 
> I tied 5 instances of GPU-z, but it took up alot of CPU usage for some reason (80-90%) on a singel core Sempron 145 and it affected my hashing bigtime.


CGwatcher and/or cgminer itself. Both display temp and RPM. You can probably setup CGwatcher to output the max temp.


----------



## fragamemnon

The Command Line Interface.









Or, you could use CGWatcher.

Edit: I was ninja'd.


----------



## dph314

What's the lowest-fee BTC pool you guys would recommend? I just got my 50GHash ASIC the other day. Doing well, averaging around 55Ghash, at BTCGuild. But I was told by someone not to use BTCGuild because of the much higher-than-average fees. That person also seemed to recommend Eligius. What's the best way to go?


----------



## scutzi128

I may have some 1x to 16x risers to sell if anyone needs them.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Here's the assembly instructions. I'm going to buy four of them and if I decided to expand my mining operation I will copy that design but buy my own materials.
> 
> http://richchomiczewski.wordpress.com/mining-tray-assembly-instructions/
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Looks cool post some pictures when u have it set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What's the lowest-fee BTC pool you guys would recommend? I just got my 50GHash ASIC the other day. Doing well, averaging around 55Ghash, at BTCGuild. But I was told by someone not to use BTCGuild because of the much higher-than-average fees. That person also seemed to recommend Eligius. What's the best way to go?


Not sure but isn't mining BTC with ASICs a losing battle because of the current difficulty and the high price tag of the miner.


----------



## scutzi128

Not powered.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Here's the assembly instructions. I'm going to buy four of them and if I decided to expand my mining operation I will copy that design but buy my own materials.
> 
> http://richchomiczewski.wordpress.com/mining-tray-assembly-instructions/
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Why not just build your own? This took me a few hours and about $15 in material from Lowes.

http://s144.photobucket.com/user/sc.../2014-01/20140105_115550_zpsqsjey2m1.jpg.html


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I doubt anyone who reads this thread will be interested in non powered risers.


Why anyone with any know how could easily modify them to be powered....not all riser in the system need to be powered anyway especially if you have a mb worth a damn.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I bought like 50k IFC months ago for $5, go ebay
> I've yet to read it booming up so im still keeping it as a sunny day fund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting 7 on each bord but people say it might be hard to make them all work, I might go with 3 rigs after all but i was planning to install 1050W psus (2 of them) but I guess I'll just make 4 rigs with 1 each psu it seems better.
> Also I was planning to get 290s instead of 280X or 290X since 290 can be unlocked to X but 280X's being non-ref is appealing but its also too close (price wise)
> So IDK myself but as it appears it'll be 290s in a garage or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you pay $50 on top of a non-ref 280X to get a 290?
> I was thinking of making something close to his system in my dad's workshop, he charges too much to ship to turkey which is the ultimate deal killer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Experience tells me more than 3 or 4 gpus per rig is a pain in the...you know where.
> For 50 more I'd go 290, without a doubt. 220w and 850-900kh/s vs 200w and 700-770kh/s.
Click to expand...

I just checked, a 280X Matrix Platinum is the same price as a PowerColor 290. The available Asus and Sapphire ones are a tad bit more but its nothing too notable, like $20 tops.
But, on the other hand a 280X Toxic is 991TL whereas a PowerColor 290 was 1166TL. That makes the difference be $81, would you still think its worth it?
Because im either going to get 280X non-ref ones or 290's by the load. More than 4 cards per rig is kinda destroying my plans, so instead of 14 290's it'll eventually be 12 of them and yeah.

This actually is somewhat good news since i can go cheaper on the board and squeeze a FX8 in there


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Coinye is going live tonight.

Should I bother mining this one? Hmmm.


----------



## chronicfx

Did you see kanyes lawyers are trying to block it.


----------



## chronicfx

Should be renamed with a play on fishdicks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/420564756999577600


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Did you see kanyes lawyers are trying to block it.


Yeah, that's precisely why they moved up the start date to tonight. With all this pubilicity, I'm wondering if it's worth starting once the coin goes live at almost no difficulty.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What's the lowest-fee BTC pool you guys would recommend? I just got my 50GHash ASIC the other day. Doing well, averaging around 55Ghash, at BTCGuild. But I was told by someone not to use BTCGuild because of the much higher-than-average fees. That person also seemed to recommend Eligius. What's the best way to go?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but isn't mining BTC with ASICs a losing battle because of the current difficulty and the high price tag of the miner.
Click to expand...

Even factoring in the difficulty increase over time, I'll still have a few coins at the end of a year. It just sits in the corner, doesn't use any significant amount of electricity, especially with how cheap electricity is for me. So if BTC goes up a bit, or a lot, like I've seen some analysts say, then it will be a very nice profit just for letting a box sit in the corner. Seems like a fair deal to me







Plus, I need something to do with my Litecoin profits


----------



## scutzi128

Ill most likely mine some of it while the diff is low.


----------



## Eggy88

Is there a way to set the difficulty manually? For one of my workers It's set to 192 - 256 (changes every now and then) and that worker is a 4x 7970 @ 2.5Mh/s (but only reported as 2.1 - 2.2Mh/s on the page) or does this not really matter?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Is there a way to set the difficulty manually? For one of my workers It's set to 192 - 256 (changes every now and then) and that worker is a 4x 7970 @ 2.5Mh/s (but only reported as 2.1 - 2.2Mh/s on the page) or does this not really matter?


from what i gathered, share difficulty does not matter in the long run.... smaller reward more often vs larger reward less often


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Coinye is going live tonight.
> 
> Should I bother mining this one? Hmmm.


I thught it was going to be the 11th?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Is there a way to set the difficulty manually? For one of my workers It's set to 192 - 256 (changes every now and then) and that worker is a 4x 7970 @ 2.5Mh/s (but only reported as 2.1 - 2.2Mh/s on the page) or does this not really matter?


Assuming I'm correct in interpreting your question, here's a good explanation on setting the difficulty- https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=274023.0


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Post a link to the case. I'm curious what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the assembly instructions. I'm going to buy four of them and if I decided to expand my mining operation I will copy that design but buy my own materials.
> 
> http://richchomiczewski.wordpress.com/mining-tray-assembly-instructions/
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

I love my mining tray, I have a review of it *here* actually.


----------



## dealio

someone who got scammed by an IPO scam is trying to scam others by setting up a an insurance against IPO scams. LOLOLOL. dummies.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=400292


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Coinedup works well enough for me. Well, I can at least make orders and see the order book, but their graphs are totally borked for me... all I see there are large empty boxes.


I can't see their graphs at all either.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'll be getting 7 on each bord but people say it might be hard to make them all work, I might go with 3 rigs after all but i was planning to install 1050W psus (2 of them) but I guess I'll just make 4 rigs with 1 each psu it seems better. Also I was planning to get 290s instead of 280X or 290X since 290 can be unlocked to X but 280X's being non-ref is appealing but its also too close (price wise). So IDK myself but as it appears it'll be 290s in a garage or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you pay $50 on top of a non-ref 280X to get a 290? I was thinking of making something close to his system in my dad's workshop, he charges too much to ship to turkey which is the ultimate deal killer for me.


So THAT'S where all your money is going, I see now















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Looks cool post some pictures when u have it set up.


Will do!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I love my mining tray, I have a review of it *here* actually.


Thanks! Will check it out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Why not just build your own? This took me a few hours and about $15 in material from Lowes.
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/user/sc.../2014-01/20140105_115550_zpsqsjey2m1.jpg.html


I would build my own except I am living in a college dorm with no tools or anything to help me build it. Sure I could go somewhere on campus but for me, it is worth the money to just buy it, set it up and place it in my closet.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## RAFFY

Hopefully anyone looking to sell BTC sold yesterday. Looks like we'll be on the decline again for a little bit.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So THAT'S where all your money is going, I see now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!
> Thanks! Will check it out!
> I would build my own except I am living in a college dorm with no tools or anything to help me build it. Sure I could go somewhere on campus but for me, it is worth the money to just buy it, set it up and place it in my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Closet? Make sure to undervolt all cards, and you'll need some serious cooling btw.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Closet? Make sure to undervolt all cards, and you'll need some serious cooling btw.


The heater in my dorm room is broken and I have been too lazy to have someone come fix it. My room is usually a balmy 50-60 degrees, even colder at night. Not too worried about cooling, I also planned on under-volting them as well. You can order mounts for box fans for the case I am getting, will be doing that. One box fan can cool two racks.









Just purchased the graphic cards! Went with 5 Sapphire R9 280X's Dual-X's. Should get me a pretty decent return! Just waiting for the powered risers and motherboard to ship from China.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Hopefully anyone looking to sell BTC sold yesterday. Looks like we'll be on the decline again for a little bit.


Sweet, I moved most of my 'trading captial' into LTC just because I felt it was undervalued - sure it doesn't protect from an initial drop - but depending on the order of news/rumors hopefully there will be a pump in LTC prior to a recovery in BTC and we'll see that BTC/LTC pair get back up in the mid-30s or higher.









Not like I can get too excited either way as most of my holdings are in offline paper wallets that will not be redeemed until BTC is worth $25K/ea... up or down I figure I spent less than $5/BTC in power when I mined them... so anything at this point is a rounding error compared to what I think they will be worth some day. I measure my _trading losses_ in Starbucks lattes at this point - but I hope that if anyone has real money in the exchanges was poised to profit from this dip!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Did you see kanyes lawyers are trying to block it.


I remember Ron Paul trying to take away a web domain named after him from the owner (who is a big fan). He's probably going to take some action with the Ron Paul coins.


----------



## scutzi128

Just a heads up don't try to deposit doge into coins-e. I put 50k in last night and another 50k in this morning and neither is yet confirmed. Someone on bitcoin talk mentioned that coins-e still have not updated their wallet to 1.4 creating the issue. Hopefully they fix this and I'm not out a few hours worth of electricity.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I remember Ron Paul trying to take away a web domain named after him from the owner (who is a big fan). He's probably going to take some action with the Ron Paul coins.


Well, in the interest of accuracy they were attempting to sell it to him for $250K... after making quite a bit of money off T-Shirts, etc... which here not authorized and the proceeds of which were not donated to his campaign. There were definitely some aspects of that whole situation which were disappointing on both sides - but for the most part I agree with his claim.

As far as the coins are concerned, I doubt that he would take action beyond perhaps requiring them to remove his name from the site - but they could circumvent this by simply calling them "Libertarian Crypto Coins" which just happened to count their units in "RPC" - which they could state on the site was a randomly selected set of letters.









Like almost any other aspect of cryptos... the concepts are a little too new for the legal system to even understand how to deal with them directly - let alone deal with the minutiae of the technologies surrounding them. At most changing what was stated on the main site pages and moving to a new domain would render any claims null. However, I tend to think that RP would actually agree with the premises and as there's not really an actual value being assigned in the sense of merchandise sales, etc... it would be harder to argue anything else as damaging to his image or livelihood... hence no real 'meat' for litigation.

I could be (and often am) totally wrong on this however - only time will tell.


----------



## theyoungone10

What pool are you guys gonna be mining coinye on?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'll be getting 7 on each bord but people say it might be hard to make them all work, I might go with 3 rigs after all but i was planning to install 1050W psus (2 of them) but I guess I'll just make 4 rigs with 1 each psu it seems better. Also I was planning to get 290s instead of 280X or 290X since 290 can be unlocked to X but 280X's being non-ref is appealing but its also too close (price wise). So IDK myself but as it appears it'll be 290s in a garage or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you pay $50 on top of a non-ref 280X to get a 290? I was thinking of making something close to his system in my dad's workshop, he charges too much to ship to turkey which is the ultimate deal killer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT'S where all your money is going, I see now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Looks cool post some pictures when u have it set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I love my mining tray, I have a review of it *here* actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Will check it out!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Why not just build your own? This took me a few hours and about $15 in material from Lowes.
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/user/sc.../2014-01/20140105_115550_zpsqsjey2m1.jpg.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would build my own except I am living in a college dorm with no tools or anything to help me build it. Sure I could go somewhere on campus but for me, it is worth the money to just buy it, set it up and place it in my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

Nah man its not that money, weird enough my parents lent me money for this but not for getting watercooling supplies.
I'm telling you though, as soon as i get some cash out of it I'll buy the stuff off your hands








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Closet? Make sure to undervolt all cards, and you'll need some serious cooling btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heater in my dorm room is broken and I have been too lazy to have someone come fix it. My room is usually a balmy 50-60 degrees, even colder at night. Not too worried about cooling, I also planned on under-volting them as well. You can order mounts for box fans for the case I am getting, will be doing that. One box fan can cool two racks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased the graphic cards! Went with 5 Sapphire R9 280X's Dual-X's. Should get me a pretty decent return! Just waiting for the powered risers and motherboard to ship from China.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

Can you PM me the place you bought the risers?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, in the interest of accuracy they were attempting to sell it to him for $250K... after making quite a bit of money off T-Shirts, etc... which here not authorized and the proceeds of which were not donated to his campaign. There were definitely some aspects of that whole situation which were disappointing on both sides - but for the most part I agree with his claim.
> 
> As far as the coins are concerned, I doubt that he would take action beyond perhaps requiring them to remove his name from the site - but they could circumvent this by simply calling them "Libertarian Crypto Coins" which just happened to count their units in "RPC" - which they could state on the site was a randomly selected set of letters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like almost any other aspect of cryptos... the concepts are a little too new for the legal system to even understand how to deal with them directly - let alone deal with the minutiae of the technologies surrounding them. At most changing what was stated on the main site pages and moving to a new domain would render any claims null. However, I tend to think that RP would actually agree with the premises and as there's not really an actual value being assigned in the sense of merchandise sales, etc... it would be harder to argue anything else as damaging to his image or livelihood... hence no real 'meat' for litigation.
> 
> I could be (and often am) totally wrong on this however - only time will tell.


Hopefully so, right now he sees the benefits of bitcoin but isn't doing anything directly to support it. What I don't know is the legitimacy of making coins that bear his name much like those T-shirts about him that went on sale. They are both sellable and items of value. Maybe RPC should do something more, like donate to political causes with a portion of the coins mined.

Also, I just found out Xidax PCs is accepting Bitcoin.

It's all pre-builts but it's a good start. Here's to more tech/geek companies accepting Bitcoin!


----------



## AlDyer

I might miss CoinYe as I'm without a GPU till maybe next week. I'll be getting a 290 then, but I fear I'll have missed CoinYe by then as it seems like the stupidest currency yet


----------



## barkinos98

I want to mine coinye so bad


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I want to mine coinye so bad


I want to try it also but the only thing I could find is from the creators site and none of his links work, or at least I can't get them to. I don't even see a link for the wallet or anything. Maybe they will rease everything closer to start off time.

Any suggestions on where to go.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Nah man its not that money, weird enough my parents lent me money for this but not for getting watercooling supplies.
> I'm telling you though, as soon as i get some cash out of it I'll buy the stuff off your hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you PM me the place you bought the risers?


PM'd!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Sweet, I moved most of my 'trading captial' into LTC just because I felt it was undervalued - sure it doesn't protect from an initial drop - but depending on the order of news/rumors hopefully there will be a pump in LTC prior to a recovery in BTC and we'll see that BTC/LTC pair get back up in the mid-30s or higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like I can get too excited either way as most of my holdings are in offline paper wallets that will not be redeemed until BTC is worth $25K/ea... up or down I figure I spent less than $5/BTC in power when I mined them... so anything at this point is a rounding error compared to what I think they will be worth some day. I measure my _trading losses_ in Starbucks lattes at this point - but I hope that if anyone has real money in the exchanges was poised to profit from this dip!


I sure hope so. I think in the next day or two I will convert DOGE to LTC and then hold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I want to mine coinye so bad


It doesn't go live until 7pm tonight (currently 4 hours left in the countdown).


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I want to try it also but the only thing I could find is from the creators site and none of his links work, or at least I can't get them to. I don't even see a link for the wallet or anything. Maybe they will rease everything closer to start off time.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to go.


The pools page is working for me right now. It wasn't earlier. The FAQ and About pages don't have anything important.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The heater in my dorm room is broken and I have been too lazy to have someone come fix it. My room is usually a balmy 50-60 degrees, even colder at night. Not too worried about cooling, I also planned on under-volting them as well. You can order mounts for box fans for the case I am getting, will be doing that. One box fan can cool two racks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased the graphic cards! Went with 5 Sapphire R9 280X's Dual-X's. Should get me a pretty decent return! Just waiting for the powered risers and motherboard to ship from China.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


This is a good read for all of you guys: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=365181.0


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> If you haven't provided your SSN to anyone, I would say you are in the clear. My mom, who was in banking for 20+ years says this is the only way that the income through Bitcoins or other coins could be taxed. When I signed up for coinbase, they did not ask for my SSN so I should be good.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I did provide the last 4 of mine to Coinbase for verification purposes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> coinbase has your bank account, and your bank has your ssn


LOLWUT? My bank doesn't.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I did provide the last 4 of mine to Coinbase for verification purposes.
> LOLWUT? My bank doesn't.


Just keep in my mind that converting btc to cash is a taxable event, and if you get audited the irs can hit you hard.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Just keep in my mind that converting btc to cash is a taxable event, and if you get audited the irs can hit you hard.


I highly doubt the IRS is going to go through and audit the people who made $500-$5000 off of this. The people that need to watch out are hookies and others who have made LARGE gains from this. And we will see real soon (since it is tax time) if it is going to be taxed. I doubt it.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I highly doubt the IRS is going to go through and audit the people who made $500-$5000 off of this. The people that need to watch out are hookies and others who have made LARGE gains from this. And we will see real soon (since it is tax time) if it is going to be taxed. I doubt it.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It's not whether they will decide to tax it or not, it's considered income, and when you sell it's a realized gain and that is taxable. I *highly* suggest you guys read through this so you know what you have going on.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1uccfz/i_am_a_tax_attorney_here_are_my_answers_to_the/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> It's not whether they will decide to tax it or not, it's considered income, and when you sell it's a realized gain and that is taxable. I *highly* suggest you guys read through this so you know what you have going on.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1uccfz/i_am_a_tax_attorney_here_are_my_answers_to_the/


And I'm telling you that if there isn't anything on any of my tax forms this year, then I'm good.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Just keep in my mind that converting btc to cash is a taxable event, and if you get audited the irs can hit you hard.


I'm counting it as income, and I'll be checking with my CPA come tax time.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> And I'm telling you that if there isn't anything on any of my tax forms this year, then I'm good.


Just trying to save you a headache down the road. Another tip, if you withdraw more than $2000 from coinbase, your bank is required to file a SAR report with FinCen.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I'm counting it as income, and I'll be checking with my CPA come tax time.


Me too. I imagine it will be tough finding a CPA with knowledge of bitcoin in South Carolina though...lol


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> It's not whether they will decide to tax it or not, it's considered income, and when you sell it's a realized gain and that is taxable. I *highly* suggest you guys read through this so you know what you have going on.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1uccfz/i_am_a_tax_attorney_here_are_my_answers_to_the/


I posted that *exact* link a few pages back (I have mine set to 100 posts per page). I knew what I was saying. Just needed some OCN'ers to sound off.


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I posted that *exact* link a few pages back (I have mine set to 100 posts per page). I knew what I was saying. Just needed some OCN'ers to sound off.


I knew I saw the link somewhere, I just couldn't remember where. Thank you for sharing it because it definitely helped me with some lingering questions I had.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Where is everyone going to be mining Coinye?


----------



## Bunnywinkles

site isnt working for me, and the pool mI chose isnt going yet. Dumb Coinye


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Where is everyone going to be mining Coinye?


i wwas wondering the same, but then i noticed the wallet is not working yet..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stupid coinye*
> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /Coinye-LAUNCH-Wallet-and-Source-Encrypted.zip was not found on this server.
> 
> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at www.coinyeco.in Port 80


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i wwas wondering the same, but then i noticed the wallet is not working yet..?


Where is the wallet?

I get page 404


----------



## dealio

i mean the link to the wallet







how can the pools mine without a wallet/address? wth is coinye on? :


----------



## aroc91

The link to the wallet is up, but I still get a 404. I also got a few hashes a couple minutes ago on coye.pool.pm, but the connection's been failing lately.


----------



## ccRicers

Icyhash.com supposedly has about 90% of the total network's hash rate. Getting new blocks from the pool left and right.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Icyhash.com supposedly has about 90% of the total network's hash rate. Getting new blocks from the pool left and right.


Huh


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Hit my first block 50k incoming!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Grrr... decided to pass on the Biostar board, it just screams of cheap to me, luckily, it was very easy to swap the board for the ASRock H81 Pro BTC. Although I'm paying double for it in total







oh well, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do and I hate waiting so coughing up the extra money to get the board isn't that big of a deal.

Here is a picture of what the powered risers I got look like. I got 5 of them for about $35 total.





They look like they should work very well, they have molex and PCIe connectors.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## aroc91

Mining's reliably working for coye now, but their site's still down, so I can't track what I'm getting for coins.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Mining's reliably working for coye now, but their site's still down, so I can't track what I'm getting for coins.


Where is everyone getting the wallet


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Icyhash.com supposedly has about 90% of the total network's hash rate. Getting new blocks from the pool left and right.


Can you post a link please. I cant find it anywhere. Also does you pool have a lot of stales and rejects? I have about 20% combined of stales and rejects.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Where is everyone getting the wallet


http://coinyecoin.org/

password is

Code:



Code:


9G{;'RZK~<qMS+qX6)~o.LvCK|8Ey7t%6Y!#)SBT]/n)fyw1v;xBEu


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> http://coinyecoin.org/
> 
> password is
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 9G{;'RZK~<qMS+qX6)~o.LvCK|8Ey7t%6Y!#)SBT]/n)fyw1v;xBEu


Thanks.
This whole thing stinks to me.

Wallet on another site, any pool I connect to is down.

Tried adding the line in the config and still will not connect.

Oh well. On to something else


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can you post a link please. I cant find it anywhere. Also does you pool have a lot of stales and rejects? I have about 20% combined of stales and rejects.


http://coinyecoin.icyhash.com/

It's kind of hard to connect there at the moment but my workers are still mining.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Has anyone got their wallet to sync? Mine says 0 active connections.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> http://coinyecoin.icyhash.com/
> 
> It's kind of hard to connect there at the moment but my workers are still mining.


You getting your payouts?


----------



## Thebreezybb

Coinye difficulty jumped from 0 to 16 in less than an hour!!!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> You getting your payouts?


I haven't installed the wallet yet, but the pool is showing me many confirmed payments already.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's too crappy even for mining and dumping imho...xD
I'll probably regret this but I won't mine that thing. I don't even know a single Kanye West song, to me he's just some dude with a strange name.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

i've been mining Earthcoin but according to coinedup I seem to be riding that to the bottom. Is EAC looking better anywhere else?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I haven't installed the wallet yet, but the pool is showing me many confirmed payments already.


Damg their pool crashed right when I was switching lol. I went back to my first site since I have 67k unconfirmed in about 15 to 20 minutes of mining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's too crappy even for mining and dumping imho...xD
> I'll probably regret this but I won't mine that thing. I don't even know a single Kanye West song, to me he's just some dude with a strange name.


Yeah I'm just going to mine it for a couple days and see what happens.

Are exchanges looking at trading it?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

There are probably going to be a limited amount of exchanges wanting to dive into Coinye with all of the lawsuit threats. We shall see though. I'm sitting on 200k+ so far, hope this wallet thing works...


----------



## DrGroove

Well I haven't been paying attention to the bitcoin world much, but just now realized inputs.io was hacked. Goodbye $10k in bitcoins...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Well I haven't been paying attention to the bitcoin world much, but just now realized inputs.io was hacked. Goodbye $10k in bitcoins...


Sorry to hear that but you got to keep them on your HDD


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's too crappy even for mining and dumping imho...xD
> I'll probably regret this but I won't mine that thing. I don't even know a single Kanye West song, to me he's just some dude with a strange name.


I agree with you completely.. It seems a stupid coin but couldn't resist with all the buzz surrounding it.. I think I got lucky with the pool too (bitember) and so far up 1 million with 1.4 MH/s, however I think the fun is over as the difficulty is jumping..


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Something isn't right. I've made less than .01 BTC on middlecoin in one day, and that's with 1.5mhs. That doesn't add up to me at all. I should have gotten at least .01.


----------



## aroc91

Finally mining successfully on coinyechain. Coye got DDoS'd, apparently.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> I agree with you completely.. It seems a stupid coin but couldn't resist with all the buzz surrounding it.. I think I got lucky with the pool too (bitember) and so far up 1 million with 1.4 MH/s, however I think the fun is over as the difficulty is jumping..


Doesnt mean I wont mine it for a night! Then back to the shibes.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Doesnt mean I wont mine it for a night! Then back to the shibes.


Got that right...









but a night might be too long, maybe a few more hours...


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Maybe, but I like to sleep. Shibes will survive without me for a night. Just bought a couple LTC worth to help









Side note I only have 70k Coinye







With 800KH I was hoping for a little more. I know you MH guys are going to laugh at me now, but hey, my 290 was free, was yours?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Got that right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a night might be too long, maybe a few more hours...


Yeah 16 to 111 is going to suck


----------



## Bunnywinkles

my pool is showing 16 > 65


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Something isn't right. I've made less than .01 BTC on middlecoin in one day, and that's with 1.5mhs. That doesn't add up to me at all. I should have gotten at least .01.


what is your immature+unexchanged balance? i have a ton that has not made it to my balance. my guess, most of it is LTC waiting to be dumped


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Even those added in still only bring the total up to .008


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Even those added in still only bring the total up to .008


Depends on what they were mining, Doge took a dive, so even though it was still the most profitable coin to mine, it was not as profitable as previous days when the exchange rate was better. It also did not help that as Doge was diving, BTC was blowing up in price.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I just realized that 2000 premined blocks of Coinye is 1% of total coins... Hmmm, I dunno how I feel about that :/


----------



## Bunnywinkles

If it does something, good for them. They are taking the initial risk after all.


----------



## HighTemplar

Throwing 3.2 MH/s at coinye. We'll see what happens. All GTX 780 Ti's rofl, and a 5870.


----------



## thebufenator

How the hell do I send bitcoins to my coinbase account?

It's like they only want me to buy/sell coins with cash. I thought the way to sell bitcoins was to do it through coinbase.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> How the hell do I send bitcoins to my coinbase account?
> 
> It's like they only want me to buy/sell coins with cash. I thought the way to sell bitcoins was to do it through coinbase.


Go to account and then addresses and that's where you send it to. Then when the coins show up in your account, go to the buy/sell tab and sell them. Make sure you have a bank account linked to coinbase first.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Go to account and then addresses and that's where you send it to. Then when the coins show up in your account, go to the buy/sell tab and sell them. Make sure you have a bank account linked to coinbase first.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Under the "account settings" page there is a tab for "bitcoin addresses".

Is that what you are referring to?

I sent some coins to my address listed in there over 12 hours ago. My local wallet is showing it as still unconfirmed.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Under the "account settings" page there is a tab for "bitcoin addresses".
> 
> Is that what you are referring to?
> 
> I sent some coins to my address listed in there over 12 hours ago. My local wallet is showing it as still unconfirmed.


That's what I'm talking about. Also, look up the transaction on blockchain.info.

Did you send the fee with it? I did that once and then I sent like an extra little BTC and boom, it went through right away. Make sure you have the transaction fee configured within the wallet client.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## thebufenator

I don't remember sending a fee. I use multi bit..... Normally has a fee iirc.

Anyway to speed up the transaction? It shows unconfirmed, 1 peer


----------



## thebufenator

Well, it appears as if it was a transaction that did not propogate.

After "reset blockchain and transactions" was accomplished on multibit, in addition to the same transaction amount being gone, I lost more bitcoin. ***.

A quarter of a bitcoin vanished from my wallet.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Well, it appears as if it was a transaction that did not propogate.
> 
> After "reset blockchain and transactions" was accomplished on multibit, in addition to the same transaction amount being gone, I lost more bitcoin. ***.
> 
> A quarter of a bitcoin vanished from my wallet.


yikes, down with online wallets! coinbase or on your own hdd! otherwise is no bueno

give it some time multibit may just have some sort of issue going on. If its not back to normal with transactions sent within 24 hours then i would submit a help ticket of some sort (im sure they have one?). hopefully you have some proof that it came in and never went out. Id assume its hopefully still in your transaction history.








: New coin out that was skillfully released around the same time as coinye (few days ago but close). Has great potential and I think the goal was to give it a slow start so the same thing that happened to moon coins doesnt happen to them. Check out nutcoin:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.0

Gives you a reason to truely invest theres no possible way for a pump and dump, Seems to have already had a good release. The wallet works great I cant even get coinye to connect but sure enough nutwallet starts up and works perfect







. Im excited about this one i hope it actually does what it states its expecting to do. Go nuts or go home!









As i type that coinye finally connects after HOURS of open wallet and no block source







.

Nut needs your support! Get a nut!


----------



## AlDyer

I only have 770 to mine as the 290 will arrive next week, how many CoinYe do you guys have? I'm only at 6000 and I'm gonna have to mail this GTX 770 for a buyer today :'( The 290 can't arrive too early


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I only have 770 to mine as the 290 will arrive next week, how many CoinYe do you guys have? I'm only at 6000 and I'm gonna have to mail this GTX 770 for a buyer today :'( The 290 can't arrive too early


I have just over 350k, hopefully this coin goes somewhere. Little worried that an exchange wont want to take the risk with it.


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah that's what worries me too. Kanye will be watching the exchanges like a hawk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Who is he sueing??? It's a cryptocoin, unless the developers were really dumb, there's no way they can get them.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Who is he sueing??? It's a cryptocoin, unless the developers were really dumb, there's no way they can get them.


It doesn't really require for him to sue anyone for it to not take off. Just the threat of suing is enough for most places to determine the profit off the coin is not worth the risk. Also it brings into question if you know the coin can never take off because of lawsuits, can it ever establish a value? I'm not saying it is doom and gloom for this coin, but they are concerns.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It doesn't really require for him to sue anyone for it to not take off. Just the threat of suing is enough for most places to determine the profit off the coin is not worth the risk. Also it brings into question if you know the coin can never take off because of lawsuits, can it ever establish a value? I'm not saying it is doom and gloom for this coin, but they are concerns.


The problem is actually the threat of suing the exchanges. They can't sue the currency, but they might have a case against the exchanges. Although I don't see what they can use to sue the exchanges, but you know the law is pretty silly sometimes







I think it will survive, though... Hopefully


----------



## ivanlabrie

should be called Yapndc. (yet another pump n dump coin) or "let's come up with more pre mined coins and dump them on fools" coin.
I don't understand why you're concerned with laws and regulations when this coin will never take off, At least not more than other crap coins at craptsy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It doesn't really require for him to sue anyone for it to not take off. Just the threat of suing is enough for most places to determine the profit off the coin is not worth the risk. Also it brings into question if you know the coin can never take off because of lawsuits, can it ever establish a value? I'm not saying it is doom and gloom for this coin, but they are concerns.


----------



## AlDyer

The point is that if it never comes to exchanges we can't pump and dump it for money. I'm in this mostly for money and fun, not to be an ambassador of alternative currnecies


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Decided to try NutCoin for a couple hours... Maybe it will reach that 1$/coin eventually


----------



## Krusher33

Geez... doge, coinye, and now nutcoin? Starting to ruin the image of cryptocurrencies in my opinion.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Geez... doge, coinye, and now nutcoin? Starting to ruin the image of cryptocurrencies in my opinion.


I just use the short term hyped coins to acquire more long term investment coins... It's a good thing.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Just a heads up don't try to deposit doge into coins-e. I put 50k in last night and another 50k in this morning and neither is yet confirmed. Someone on bitcoin talk mentioned that coins-e still have not updated their wallet to 1.4 creating the issue. Hopefully they fix this and I'm not out a few hours worth of electricity.


Strange i've dumped 230k + 110k to coin-e during the last 2 days and sold them for 3 LTC, all went well.


----------



## mav2000

Not able to still download the wallet, for Coinye, is that normal?

Going to mine it for a night and see where it goes.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Not able to still download the wallet, for Coinye, is that normal?
> 
> Going to mine it for a night and see where it goes.


Did you download from here? Then it takes a while for it to sync, Doesn't find nodes for a while.


----------



## MotO

All of this hype about the kanye coin and you guys missed the RPC moon shot. I made a good profit in just 12 hours and it's still trickling in. I jumped off of it since the difficulty shot up but I was lucky to get in on it when it was at 12 diff and 0.07-0.05 btc. The guys who were on it before the surge made BANK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I don't remember sending a fee. I use multi bit..... Normally has a fee iirc.
> 
> Anyway to speed up the transaction? It shows unconfirmed, 1 peer


When you deposit btc into coinbase go to send/request > request money > leave everything blank then click request and it'll show you your wallet address. Never use online wallets, though. Coinbase is the only place online I would really trust my btc and I still usually sell it pretty quick.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Did you download from here? Then it takes a while for it to sync, Doesn't find nodes for a while.


I used the link from earlier in the thread, but that does not download at all..


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> All of this hype about the kanye coin and you guys missed the RPC moon shot. I made a good profit in just 12 hours and it's still trickling in. I jumped off of it since the difficulty shot up but I was lucky to get in on it when it was at 12 diff and 0.07-0.05 btc. The guys who were on it before the surge made BANK.
> When you deposit btc into coinbase go to send/request > request money > leave everything blank then click request and it'll show you your wallet address. Never use online wallets, though. Coinbase is the only place online I would really trust my btc and I still usually sell it pretty quick.


Thanks for posting this after the fact lol


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I just use the short term hyped coins to acquire more long term investment coins... It's a good thing.


I'm gonna skip Nutcoin because the blockchain has several forks on it and the dev(s) are late to fix it up.

People are reporting very different block counts and difficulties from their clients. A few are even complaining that they might lose the coins they mined in the first few days.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

There's no where to trade nutcoin yet, right?


----------



## ccRicers

Pretty new and it's forked all over the place so no.

And damn, RPC is worth more than Litecoin right now. I mined that for about a day and have some fraction of it, just don't know how much


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I used the link from earlier in the thread, but that does not download at all..


Sorry I meant to post a link. Here you go. http://coinyecoin.org/


----------



## RAFFY

Can someone throw up a link to a site that tracks all the coins. I found a great one the other day but cant find it in my history and forgot to save it .


----------



## Darth Scabrous

The original was forked, but I see no mention of forks anywhere on the new version of the coin. He had a failed launch for it originally last week, fixed the coin, and relaunched it.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Sweet, I moved most of my 'trading captial' into LTC just because I felt it was undervalued - sure it doesn't protect from an initial drop - but depending on the order of news/rumors hopefully there will be a pump in LTC prior to a recovery in BTC and we'll see that BTC/LTC pair get back up in the mid-30s or higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like I can get too excited either way as most of my holdings are in offline paper wallets that will not be redeemed until BTC is worth $25K/ea... up or down I figure I spent less than $5/BTC in power when I mined them... so anything at this point is a rounding error compared to what I think they will be worth some day. I measure my _trading losses_ in Starbucks lattes at this point - but I hope that if anyone has real money in the exchanges was poised to profit from this dip!
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so. I think in the next day or two I will convert DOGE to LTC and then hold.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I want to mine coinye so bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't go live until 7pm tonight (currently 4 hours left in the countdown).
Click to expand...

Yeah, i was planning to convert my doge to LTC too man, doge has been going downhill for the last week :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Grrr... decided to pass on the Biostar board, it just screams of cheap to me, luckily, it was very easy to swap the board for the ASRock H81 Pro BTC. Although I'm paying double for it in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do and I hate waiting so coughing up the extra money to get the board isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> Here is a picture of what the powered risers I got look like. I got 5 of them for about $35 total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they should work very well, they have molex and PCIe connectors.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


This is the thing you sent me man? Looks good but i hope i dont need to plug both the PCI and Molex in? I doubt the PSU has enough pcie connectors








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Where is everyone getting the wallet
> 
> 
> 
> http://coinyecoin.org/
> 
> password is
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 9G{;'RZK~<qMS+qX6)~o.LvCK|8Ey7t%6Y!#)SBT]/n)fyw1v;xBEu
Click to expand...

Mine didnt have a password?
Also, screw that guy which changed the coin pic to "gayfish" the original one looked better, this looks like a 5 year old's work while he/she was sitting on the toilet.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> And damn, RPC is worth more than Litecoin right now. I mined that for about a day and have some fraction of it, just don't know how much


Yup, but difficulty has seriously spiked in the past 3 days. Next diff is 78.74, & it's rising fast, about every 8 hours, give or take.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can someone throw up a link to a site that tracks all the coins. I found a great one the other day but cant find it in my history and forgot to save it .


Here you go raffy, enjoy:

http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency

http://coinchoose.com/


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Yup, but difficulty has seriously spiked in the past 3 days. Next diff is 78.74, & it's rising fast, about every 8 hours, give or take.
> Here you go raffy, enjoy:
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
> 
> http://coinchoose.com/


Thanks +rep


----------



## mav2000

Looks like icyhash is down....

EDIT: looks like its not coming back either....damn, I mined there for a few hours and got nothing...


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm still sticking to earth... has been good and stable without multi pools raping it.
making close to one ltc/day right now with 3 280x. I'll add three more today.

dam, I can't find a local cash buyer for my btc and I only have 5usd in cash left!
not getting paid till next month at work too.
living the crypto life eh xD


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks for posting this after the fact lol


haha it happened so fast but I did post that RPC was blowin' up but nobody listened. It looks like I was able to make a little over 0.05 btc in 12 hours with 2.13mh/s.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> haha it happened so fast but I did post that RPC was blowin' up but nobody listened.


All good, next time use some big text and bold! Whats the story with RPC anyways?


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm still sticking to earth... has been good and stable without multi pools raping it.
> making close to one ltc/day right now with 3 280x. I'll add three more today.
> 
> dam, I can't find a local cash buyer for my btc and I only have 5usd in cash left!
> not getting paid till next month at work too.
> living the crypto life eh xD


That is what I've been on all morning, I got enough COYE to hold for the exchanges for now and figure with COYE difficulty going up, EAC would be heading down and maybe I can get away with some decent coin until people realize that...

Or that's what I'm hoping anyway...


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> All good, next time use some big text and bold! Whats the story with RPC anyways?


The difficulty was really low but for some reason it was priced really high on coinedup. IDK why. It's really rare and even at the low diff I was only going to make a couple of coins a day. Once everybody got on it the rise in hashrate caused the diff to jump unfortunately. I'm keeping an eye on it in case the diff goes back down.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> The difficulty was really low but for some reason it was priced really high on coinedup. IDK why. It's really rare and even at the low diff I was only going to make a couple of coins a day. Once everybody got on it the rise in hashrate caused the diff to jump unfortunately. I'm keeping an eye on it in case the diff goes back down.


Ok cool will do, I was just looking on coinchoose but couldnt find it. What does RPD stand for and whats a good place to mine?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Looks like icyhash is down....
> 
> EDIT: looks like its not coming back either....damn, I mined there for a few hours and got nothing...


Good thing I switched the miners back to the Earthcoin pool before heading out for the day...

I just mined 300K Coinye coin and felt that was enough for me.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Good thing I switched the miners back to the Earthcoin pool before heading out for the day...
> 
> I just mined 300K Coinye coin and felt that was enough for me.


I'm doing the same thing. I'm at about 500k right now and expecting to have around 600k when I get home from work at 5. After that back to DOGE! I really can't find a better coin to mine right now.


----------



## barkinos98

I can not mine damn coinyes, people have so much hardware its actually bad for me to mine.
cant wait for february to come so i can build my farm... 14 cards still sounds like nothing :/


----------



## SuprUsrStan

The next litecoin difficulty hike is going to be brutal at least a 13.5% jump, if not more. Hopefully with enough of a raise in difficulty we will eventually see the price of litecoin up to something close to a quarter of bitcoin's value.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The next litecoin difficulty hike is going to be brutal at least a 13.5% jump, if not more. Hopefully with enough of a raise in difficulty we will eventually see the price of litecoin up to something close to a quarter of bitcoin's value.


I really don't understand why people mine litecoin directly. There are many other alternatives that you could mine then trade to yield more coins/day.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I really don't understand why people mine litecoin directly. There are many other alternatives that you could mine then trade to yield more coins/day.


some people mine and hold long term, and dont want to deal with exchanges


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I really don't understand why people mine litecoin directly. There are many other alternatives that you could mine then trade to yield more coins/day.


I use Hashcows and Middlecoin (in that order) as I do not have the time to be day trading. Working full-time while married with 2 kids (1 toddler and 1 infant) does take up time, then my wife just got asked to be a supplier for a friend's business. Life is busy. Lol.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> some people mine and hold long term, and dont want to deal with exchanges


Yeah, same here,...

Enough hardware still yields a somewhat good amount of LTC per day, not enough to warrant dealing with exchanges, but just enough to store in my wallet


----------



## dmfree88

If nutcoin even delivers half of what they promise they will be a hugely profitable coin. I highly suggest getting atleast a reasonable stockpile before its too late.

I think the slow release is part of the tactic to keep this coin alive for some time. If it were like coinye and moon coins then it would likely do similar things. pump/dump/fail. Im sure moon will come back as im sure coinye will do a similar thing (if legal reasons dont prevent it from even seeing a exchange, idiots make a coin after the most likely ******ed fishstick that would sue you). But even so the nutcoin has started slow and if it continues to grow it will be a lot more profitable then any other new coin in the longevity aspect. I love that they have blocked large transfers making it near impossible to provide a pump and dump.

This was one of the most intelligently created coins with a very successful slow launch that I believe will lead it to a huge future. Of course i could be wrong but if theres even a slightest chance that it could go up to $1 per nutcoin in 2018. Then why not stockpile while you can. If this turns out to be true I will already have over $30,000 worth of nut saved







. I plan to hold this one for a long time and support it more then any other. Although they had a bumpy original release with crazy forks everywhere. The re-release went very well and has been running smoothly since.

Also Im currently in the smallest pool with the smallest fee (0.25%). Help us out we need the support and I am sure you wont regret it. Make nutcoin the coin of the future! The more of us who put in even a days worth of time, the more likely we can watch it grow.

https://www.cryptopoolmining.com/nut/

No reason not to invest even a little bit considering the possibilities.

Support a real coin, with a good foundation. And a solid build. Go nuts over nutcoin!

Dont fall victim to pump and dumpers like coinye


----------



## ivanlabrie

I prefer older already stablished coins like DGC or WDC honestly...DGC even more so, fair launch and good community and services.

New pool: http://us.trademybit.com/

Seems like a good multipool alternative!


----------



## barkinos98

Wondering if i should trade my DGC into LTC, DGC has been going downhill so much the last week its bothersome :/


----------



## fragamemnon

How is it going downhill? DGC is exploding recently!! In fact, I've invested _into_ DGC.









Well, bar the 0.009BTC/DGC spike that occurred, but it has stabilized since and been growing up.


----------



## barkinos98

My pool's price says its decreasing every damn day :/


----------



## fragamemnon

https://www.cryptsy.com/markets/view/26

Here's Cryptsy.


----------



## ccRicers

I have very few WDC and DGC. Could probably mine the roughly same amount of each in any given time. Which one do you think has a better future?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What's a good escrow service?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have very few WDC and DGC. Could probably mine the roughly same amount of each in any given time. Which one do you think has a better future?


IMO they both have an active developer and is pretty accepted by community yet they have their different flaws, so it's really hard to say.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> https://www.cryptsy.com/markets/view/26
> 
> Here's Cryptsy.


OMG
I have like 17k DGC and a dude sold 2k doges for 0.94 BTC... that means im sitting on a gold mine. my reaction:


----------



## fragamemnon

DGC != Doge
DGC = DigitalCoin.

DOGE = Doge

You confused me, make sure you are not confused too.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> DGC != Doge
> DGC = DigitalCoin.
> 
> DOGE = Doge
> 
> You confused me, make sure you are not confused too.


This.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> DGC != Doge
> DGC = DigitalCoin.
> 
> DOGE = Doge
> 
> You confused me, make sure you are not confused too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> DGC != Doge
> DGC = DigitalCoin.
> 
> DOGE = Doge
> 
> You confused me, make sure you are not confused too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

yeah i was looking over and noticed that... great
lol yeah doges are worth nothing :/


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> [
> 
> OMG
> I have like 17k DGC and a *dude sold 2k doges for 0.94 BTC*... that means im sitting on a gold mine. my reaction:


yea he sold it to himself


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I was going to say... How did you get 17k DGC? LOL. I bet he is talking about Dogecoins.....

His New reaction => Such Disappoint, little profit, wow


----------



## arcade9

So, anyone else believes in NUTCOIN?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I've mined close to 1.5 million so far, but can't trade without an escrow, and I have no idea which one is best.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

So last night could be a potential gold mine, or a huge waste of time LoL. 350k Coinye and 350k Nutcoin Mined


----------



## dmfree88

nice i wish i could hash that fast







. I got 30k coinye and just hit 60k nutcoin lol. I am excited about this nutcoin though our pool is already growing fast and people are starting to catch on







. My shares are getting alot smaller too which means the worth will only increase with time







. Support that nutcoin!


----------



## cam51037

How many people are solo mining Nutcoins?

Would it be nuts to solo mine, or nuts to pool mine?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> haha it happened so fast but I did post that RPC was blowin' up but nobody listened. It looks like I was able to make a little over 0.05 btc in 12 hours with 2.13mh/s.


Missed that - where and what is RPC ?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

individual blocks are 20,000, and should be found every 40 seconds. But that is pool use. I don't think you would get far solo mining.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> individual blocks are 20,000, and should be found every 40 seconds. But that is pool use. I don't think you would get far solo mining.


Hmm, after about 2 minutes of mining with a pool I've found a block, the difficulty seems to be only 18.6k, so about a block every 20 minutes on average with my hardware, I might try solo-mining, if I can figure it out.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Missed that - where and what is RPC ?


Ron Paul Coin. It's noted for being named after the politician, and more importantly how scarce it is (only 2.1 million coins).


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hmm, after about 2 minutes of mining with a pool I've found a block, the difficulty seems to be only 18.6k, so about a block every 20 minutes on average with my hardware, I might try solo-mining, if I can figure it out.


400kh/s i managed to find 3 blocks so far. made more with the pool then i would have made solo. We only got 9 workers come join us get a good chunk:

https://www.cryptopoolmining.com/nut

smallest pool, lowest fee, most productive







.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 400kh/s i managed to find 3 blocks so far. made more with the pool then i would have made solo. We only got 9 workers come join us get a good chunk:
> 
> https://www.cryptopoolmining.com/nut
> 
> smallest pool, lowest fee, most productive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The site gives me an SSL error, I'll stick with Bitember until they fix that, then maybe I'll switch over.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> The site gives me an SSL error, I'll stick with Bitember until they fix that, then maybe I'll switch over.


I've been at BitEmber and I've been doing pretty well. I like the smaller pools when the difficulty is so low.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Might do a little nutcoin mining when I get home tonight. I've just been mining Dogecoin for a couple weeks. Sadly I've gotten back into gaming so that means less monies for me.
I have a genius idea:
I'm going to release a coin with 100% premine and call it PMC.
PremineCoin!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have very few WDC and DGC. Could probably mine the roughly same amount of each in any given time. Which one do you think has a better future?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> IMO they both have an active developer and is pretty accepted by community yet they have their different flaws, so it's really hard to say.


I'd get as many as possible of both, they've been good so far, pretty long for an alt coin, I favor DGC over WDC personally but both are good investments.
Keep an eye out for cryptoave, should launch by the end of the month or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Might do a little nutcoin mining when I get home tonight. I've just been mining Dogecoin for a couple weeks. Sadly I've gotten back into gaming so that means less monies for me.
> I have a genius idea:
> I'm going to release a coin with 100% premine and call it PMC.
> PremineCoin!


We were discussing the ultimate scam coin over at mcxnow a while ago...weren't you there with me and the gang?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Ron Paul Coin. It's noted for being named after the politician, and more importantly how scarce it is (only 2.1 million coins).


Aha. I thought people were joking. Are we having an Alex Jones coin next ?


----------



## dealio

http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/reports/1M3jtksp1upR33SX1VzeCfH5x9fc6zKykR.html working ASIC for scrypt, or GPU farm ??? hopefully the latter


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/reports/1M3jtksp1upR33SX1VzeCfH5x9fc6zKykR.html working ASIC for scrypt, or GPU farm ??? hopefully the latter


I'm thinking (and hoping) farm...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'm debating building a couple rigs.... I have around 2k to spend; Can't decide between a single rig with 280/90 or two rigs made up of r9 270s.... Choices Choices

I have two r9 270s in the mail being delivered tomorrow. So if I went that route I would only need to buy 6 of them, totaling 1200. Otherwise they could go in my desktop computer. Any suggestions on which route to take?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/reports/1M3jtksp1upR33SX1VzeCfH5x9fc6zKykR.html working ASIC for scrypt, or GPU farm ??? hopefully the latter


Hopefully a ton of GPU's, it's not unheard of for folks to run 150+ GPU's at once mining, quite possible this is an extremely large farm.

It's kind of sad his rejected MH/s is around 7x my total output.


----------



## ccRicers

Hopefully the popular strategy for those with big farms is to distribute their work to different coins as they become better, instead of pointing all that firepower to one coin, which does not go well for the little guys.

If Nutcoin's problems have smoothed out, I may point one of my video cards to mine it. But I gotta do a bit of cleanup with my computer and remove coin wallets I don't care about using anymore. Elephantcoin, Mooncoin etc. After I trade my coins for other ones.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

How long does it take to confirm my nuts?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> How long does it take to confirm my nuts?


I'm not interested in confirming THAT!









At a guess it takes quite awhile right now... should get better if it gains in popularity though.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

takes a while, but once they start confirming, they just start rolling in. Only been mining today for about 8hrs, already got 600k for today.


----------



## dmfree88

difficulty is climbing making it harder to get a nut! might need a viagra soon!

omg horrible joke i know i had to do it lol

we need someone to drop some hash on our pool







12 miners and climbing though was only 7 this morning







.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> difficulty is climbing making it harder to get a nut! might need a viagra soon!
> 
> omg horrible joke i know i had to do it lol
> 
> we need someone to drop some hash on our pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 miners and climbing though was only 7 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think I joined that pool then









For the first time in a while it seems Mac owners had the upper hand at solo mining because they got a QT wallet before Windows... I wish I could've known before.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Tried joining your pool, but my account was instalocked, so I'm on bitember :/


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think I joined that pool then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in a while it seems Mac owners had the upper hand at solo mining because they got a QT wallet before Windows... I wish I could've known before.


yeah well coinye launched 3-4 days early and 4 hours before i got off work and realized so i was kinda pissed there. couldnt even start the only coin i ever planned to dump like evening trash







. I feel your pain







. Nutcoin is slowly growing though by the hour with more and more people so i wouldnt be surprised if it kept growing. After the coinye hype calms down ill bet nutcoin takes over







. Wait for the massive coinye dump and crash and nut will rule







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Tried joining your pool, but my account was instalocked, so I'm on bitember :/


thats sad hit up the pool dev he will unlock it im sure. maybe thats why it has such a low fee and few miners. Everyone tries to sign up and fail? seems to be trending with some







. Hope he gets it fixed but im sure if you message him hed quickly get you going. Worth the effort for the lower fees and to join the coolest nutpool







.

actually just checked for you click support on the main page submit a ticket:

"

In order to unlock your account please open a support ticket with our helpdesk.

If you do remember your password, after our support team unlocks your account follow the reset password procedure.

"

I prefer having a low fee and putting a donation. makes me feel better about it rather then them taking it. so i still give up 1.25% total and its still less then other pools with donation


----------



## dogbiscuit

Is the Ron Paul coin a slow payout ? Mining on netcodepool for a couple of hours now - so far no moolah.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

yeah there aren't a lot of coins, so you have to work a long time to get anything.


----------



## ccRicers

eSportsMoney. Interesting...


----------



## ccRicers

I'm doing an experiment with Nutcoin see whether it would be better to mine solo or in a pool so I split the methods between my two cards. My 7950 is mining solo just over an hour so far and got one block. I have my 7970 pool mining.


----------



## jagz

Anyone know of good settings for a 5850 and a 5870 in GUIminer? Went with the older 12.8 & AMD-APP-SDK v2.8.

Now to find some settings that give me more than this abysmal kh/s of 230 on the 5850 and 330ish on the 5870.


----------



## barkinos98

I saw jesus coin and went "damn"
not even talking about the cryptoshekel thing.

i get that bitcoin was created with the idea of freedom and no regulation but isnt that a tad much?


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I saw jesus coin and went "damn"
> not even talking about the cryptoshekel thing.
> 
> i get that bitcoin was created with the idea of freedom and no regulation but isnt that a tad much?


Although im not an active catholic, i kind of found that Jesus coin thing a bit in the offensive side,.... don't quite know why, it just kind of bothered me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> difficulty is climbing making it harder to get a nut! might need a viagra soon!
> 
> omg horrible joke i know i had to do it lol
> 
> we need someone to drop some hash on our pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 miners and climbing though was only 7 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was about to join the "Nut" craze, but as i started up guiminer to test settings on my 780ti, my circuit breaker decided to take a break








(momentarily taking my 7970's and 290x's offline)
Now after some serious measurements, appears my wall sockets can't take a load higher than 1500w


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> difficulty is climbing making it harder to get a nut! might need a viagra soon!
> 
> omg horrible joke i know i had to do it lol
> 
> we need someone to drop some hash on our pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 miners and climbing though was only 7 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I joined the pool yesterday and i already have 700k in 8hrs


----------



## barkinos98

I'm not offended per se but im not happy with it.
Some people went full racist on that and the cryptoshekel thing too its not nice :/


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm not offended per se but im not happy with it.
> Some people went full racist on that and the cryptoshekel thing too its not nice :/


Bana iyi oh, serbest piyasa çok doğru yahudi, saldırgan, ama, İsa sikke gibi değil mi?
(if that makes sense)

I'll stick to mining good ol' LTC


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I find it is very difficult to stop mining high payout coins when I see all those zeros.... Chances are it will never pay out but in the back of my head I'm always saying 'yea but what if?'... CryptoProblems.


----------



## AlDyer

Can't wait CoinYe to hit an exchange







I'm hoping people will go crazy about it. It really is ridiculous, though


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

BitEmber is down for Nutcoin. Heads up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Anyone know of good settings for a 5850 and a 5870 in GUIminer? Went with the older 12.8 & AMD-APP-SDK v2.8.
> 
> Now to find some settings that give me more than this abysmal kh/s of 230 on the 5850 and 330ish on the 5870.


Easy, I used to get 350 on my 5850s, at stock and undervolted...

Try:

Code:



Code:


thread concurrency 6144, intensity 16 or 18, 1 thread, clocks 750/1100

.


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.nutcoin.com/

nutcoin law says its up in worth already! difficulty on the rise! Website is looking great Dev is doing some good work.

https://www.cryptopoolmining.com

24 members and rising! i assume cause bitember went down but we are still gaining members! go nut coin!


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.nutcoin.com/
> 
> nutcoin law says its up in worth already! difficulty on the rise! Website is looking great Dev is doing some good work.
> 
> https://www.cryptopoolmining.com
> 
> 24 members and rising! i assume cause bitember went down but we are still gaining members! go nut coin!


Hmmm that site says I would make over $300 a day but it seems the counter is fake and just simply rising automatically. Is there an exchange for nut yet?


----------



## cam51037

Geez after BitEmber went down for mining Nutcoins I can't get CryptoPoolMining to work either, it's giving me an error "JSON Stratum authentication failed" in CGMiner. I guess for now I'm out of the Nutcoin mining game.









EDIT: Derp, forgot to create a worker, that's why. OK now I'm back in the Nutcoin mining game!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/reports/1M3jtksp1upR33SX1VzeCfH5x9fc6zKykR.html working ASIC for scrypt, or GPU farm ??? hopefully the latter
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully a ton of GPU's, it's not unheard of for folks to run 150+ GPU's at once mining, quite possible this is an extremely large farm.
> 
> It's kind of sad his rejected MH/s is around 7x my total output.
Click to expand...

I've seen pics of a dude's farm in UK at some warehouse. He had a lot of farms sitting on what looked like utility racks. Probably a good 2-300 GPU's worth.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

On the road to 3 million nutcoins!


----------



## Faint

I just started mining them last night and I already have 250K Nut.


----------



## Thebreezybb

I only mined them for about 7 hours and that's it!

I will try to mine some more again later tonight.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've seen pics of a dude's farm in UK at some warehouse. He had a lot of farms sitting on what looked like utility racks. Probably a good 2-300 GPU's worth.


I did some calculations last night about something similar. The top producer on Coinotron's LTC pool has roughly 175 GPUs equivalent to a 7970. That setup is bringing in ~63LTC per day! Funny thing is, it's nearly guaranteed to pay for itself in less than 2 months, even being about $80k of hardware.


----------



## meckert15834

Just jumped on the Nut train over at cryptopoolmining.com and am getting record hash rates. About 1200 higher than anywhere else.

Reporting about 3300 kash with my 4 6970s


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've seen pics of a dude's farm in UK at some warehouse. He had a lot of farms sitting on what looked like utility racks. Probably a good 2-300 GPU's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> I did some calculations last night about something similar. The top producer on Coinotron's LTC pool has roughly 175 GPUs equivalent to a 7970. That setup is bringing in ~63LTC per day! Funny thing is, it's nearly guaranteed to pay for itself in less than 2 months, even being about $80k of hardware.
Click to expand...

Does that include commercial electricity rates?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/reports/1M3jtksp1upR33SX1VzeCfH5x9fc6zKykR.html working ASIC for scrypt, or GPU farm ??? hopefully the latter
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully a ton of GPU's, it's not unheard of for folks to run 150+ GPU's at once mining, quite possible this is an extremely large farm.
> 
> It's kind of sad his rejected MH/s is around 7x my total output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen pics of a dude's farm in UK at some warehouse. He had a lot of farms sitting on what looked like utility racks. Probably a good 2-300 GPU's worth.
Click to expand...

turns out the dude with 500 MH/s posted in the middlecoin thread @ bitcointalk... he said its a GPU farm in china.


----------



## dealio

middlecoin has been weird the last 3 days. i have a bunch of unexchanged that wont go down. it looks like they are holding. pool has been mining LTC a lot so maybe waiting for a better LTC/BTC ratio ?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does that include commercial electricity rates?


As a rough guess using 15c/kwh, it would be around $4700 per month in electricity. I did not factor in a facility that could support 44,000w of power however....


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Anyone know of good settings for a 5850 and a 5870 in GUIminer? Went with the older 12.8 & AMD-APP-SDK v2.8.
> 
> Now to find some settings that give me more than this abysmal kh/s of 230 on the 5850 and 330ish on the 5870.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> yeah there aren't a lot of coins, so you have to work a long time to get anything.


I agree that's abysmal. My 5850 here does about 330-340 depending on settings and driver.


----------



## AlDyer

Mining CoinYe with my CPU right now, pretty desperate







290 next week, so excite


----------



## dogbiscuit

I've got some Ron Paul coin now, I got a Ron Paul cent. A whole cent !


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I did some calculations last night about something similar. The top producer on Coinotron's LTC pool has roughly 175 GPUs equivalent to a 7970. That setup is bringing in ~63LTC per day! Funny thing is, it's nearly guaranteed to pay for itself in less than 2 months, even being about $80k of hardware.


Some people are so deep they're already all in


----------



## scutzi128

I mined about 500k nutcoin in about 4 hours but I can't withdraw it from dedicated pool because of the 50k transfer limit..woops...back on coinye until I can get that cleared up.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What's people's opinions about using multipool.us and their automatic coin switching and trading?


----------



## barkinos98

Wait wait wait...
175 7970s? Damn...
I had plans of buying 12-14 290's and that just made me feel so bad about my capacity :/
Hopefully it pays itself quick so i can add more stuff to the farm


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's people's opinions about using multipool.us and their automatic coin switching and trading?


I wasn't aware they did auto trading. I thought it was just profitability based mining.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I wasn't aware they did auto trading. I thought it was just profitability based mining.


Apparently they can auto sell to Cryptsy and you it can be set to autotrade everything to BTC so you get to lock in your rate at the moment, automatically.

Personally, I don't see the value of LTC going as much as BTC. the BTC/LTC exchanges have been decreasing steadily ever since December. If I were to hold a coin, it'd probably still be BTC since that's where the big trades occur.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's people's opinions about using multipool.us and their automatic coin switching and trading?


I tried multipool for a while. I didn't like the autoswitching thing myself. Reason being it mines the coin with the most profit based on the market and the switch. So you're collecting a few of each coins but to me that's not trading worthy.

I like to mine one that I know will rise in value if it's at it low point now. And I watch the difficulty changes too. I mine a bunch at a time so that it's not pennies I'm trading.

The auto-switching type pools is for you if you're the type that want to set up mining and leave it be for awhile.

I just wanted to get into the trading action right away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's people's opinions about using multipool.us and their automatic coin switching and trading?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware they did auto trading. I thought it was just profitability based mining.
Click to expand...

I heard of 1 pool that does the auto switching thing and pays you in BTC. I can't remember name of it though.


----------



## dealio

i am starting to hate random pools and their laggy crap, and gazillion passwords









my noob strategy: use multipool to mine specific coins to hold. use middlecoin(thats the one @Krusher33) to get btc daily. avoid exchanges.


----------



## meckert15834

How do you cut down on invalid shares? My intensity is set to 17


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I want to trade nut, but I need an escrow. Which one do you recommend?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I heard of 1 pool that does the auto switching thing and pays you in BTC. I can't remember name of it though.


Hashcows and middlecoin do it. I use the latter, and it's relatively consistent. HC is still dealing with being hacked.

middlecoin may not be the "best", but it's mindlessly simple to use. that's worth something.


----------



## arcade9

DOGE has begun to rise again. Sell orders from 31 to 39 satoshi...
We're coming back up.
Nobody SELL. To sustain the growth, HOLD or BUY
Me? I will be holding as always since day 1


----------



## Code-Red

Not going to read through 821 pages, hopefully someone can help. My dogecoin wallet has been refusing to update the past few days, and I'm getting an error 11B or something. I've tried downloading 1.4 and I'm getting the same thing.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Not going to read through 821 pages, hopefully someone can help. My dogecoin wallet has been refusing to update the past few days, and I'm getting an error 11B or something. I've tried downloading 1.4 and I'm getting the same thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Not going to read through 821 pages, hopefully someone can help. My dogecoin wallet has been refusing to update the past few days, and I'm getting an error 11B or something. I've tried downloading 1.4 and I'm getting the same thing.


you are probably on the wrong chain my friend, try this

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1ug9h1/syncing_from_13_will_very_likely_put_you_on_the/
and keep mining Dogecoin!


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> difficulty is climbing making it harder to get a nut! might need a viagra soon!
> 
> omg horrible joke i know i had to do it lol
> 
> we need someone to drop some hash on our pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 miners and climbing though was only 7 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll take one of the rigs over to Nutcoins and your pool tomorow. Should bring in another 3Mh/s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Just jumped on the Nut train over at cryptopoolmining.com and am getting record hash rates. About 1200 higher than anywhere else.
> 
> Reporting about 3300 kash with my 4 6790s


How are you doing that?? 3.3Mh/s on 4x 6790's, they are 200-300 each max...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> DOGE has begun to rise again. Sell orders from 31 to 39 satoshi...
> We're coming back up.
> Nobody SELL. To sustain the growth, HOLD or BUY
> Me? I will be holding as always since day 1


Holding my 500k and making another 70k a day here, have been dumping close to 100k a day the last days, but will hold for some days now.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

he's doing it because of the speed of the blocks. We are submitting shares so quickly, the site is reading them as much higher hashrates. I was shown a 4200 once yesterday.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I'll take one of the rigs over to Nutcoins and your pool tomorow. Should bring in another 3Mh/s
> How are you doing that?? 3.3Mh/s on 4x 6790's, they are 200-300 each max...
> Holding my 500k and making another 70k a day here, have been dumping close to 100k a day the last days, but will hold for some days now.


Typo on my part. should be 4x6970s


----------



## barkinos98

My dogecoin wallet never finished updating but i hope that fixes it...
I also was waiting for a nice rise, probably will sell at like 50-60 satoshi as its double the value at the moment.
Or maybe even more if it climbs, if not my loss :/


----------



## dealio

im holding mah doge for a while


----------



## aroc91

I stopped mining coinye and opted for multipool, but I'm still getting coinye payouts even though I don't have balances on either of the coinye pools I've mined for...

Edit: Coinyechain might be doing some catching up. I put my autopayout higher, so we'll see if that's true.

Edit 2: Yeah, they seem to have some significant delay on their end.


----------



## dmfree88

Amazing nutcoin support guys! bitember must have died now were up to 46 workers! Nutcoin difficulty is up and its much less per round now but its worth it still as theres no reason it shouldn't continue to rise. I would assume by the time it actually does hit the market people will realize the difficulty to obtain it and the price will come close to atleast the original nutlaw release price. This should happen if growth continues at a steady pace.

The growth since yesterday is already amazing about 1.5 net hashrate increase, aswell as the pool growth i cant believe when i woke up yesterday we were at 7 workers (Down from 9) and i wake up today to 46 and a major bump in net/pool hashrate. The original nuthype from release is gone and its already back on the steady rise! keep it up guys! Go nuts! Dont get discouraged if your numbers decrease it will only continue to rise and eventually the release will show the true value of nut!

Dont forget the 50k transfer cap aswell can make a huge difference when it comes to pump and dumpers not being able to control the market







. Also make sure your set to auto-withdraw if you exceed that limit you may need to contact a pool owner.


----------



## Faint

For some stupid memory issue my miner wasn't actually mining for about 5 hours this morning. As a result, I only have 330K nutcoins.


----------



## ccRicers

I left my solo mining/pool mining split on Nut coin for 12 hours. Here's what I found, I couldn't find any apparent advantage for solo mining. With the 7950 I did mine 8 blocks with 20,000 Nut each, but my 7970 received 12 pool payments with the threshold set at 21k. If I had switched the cards around they'd probably be getting the same amount.

In short, the difference in solo mining is negligible. It's still okay to do that for now, but I'd give up that soon as difficulty rises.

Does there seem to be a growing community around the coin? This had a pretty quiet launch and the main topic in Bitcointalk is not very active, in fact it's not in the 1st page of the forums anymore.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Remember, not being on front page isn't always a bad thing. Usually those coin threads are full of people complaining about every little thing imaginable. I see it as a testament to how well this coin is going, since there aren't any complaints about premine or other crap.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I left my solo mining/pool mining split on Nut coin for 12 hours. Here's what I found, I couldn't find any apparent advantage for solo mining. With the 7950 I did mine 8 blocks with 20,000 Nut each, but my 7970 received 12 pool payments with the threshold set at 21k. If I had switched the cards around they'd probably be getting the same amount.
> 
> In short, the difference in solo mining is negligible. It's still okay to do that for now, but I'd give up that soon as difficulty rises.
> 
> Does there seem to be a growing community around the coin? This had a pretty quiet launch and the main topic in Bitcointalk is not very active, in fact it's not in the 1st page of the forums anymore.


The coin isn't an extremely active coin, although in the past 24 hours the difficulty has doubled, so people are definitely jumping on it. I just hope it gets to an exchange soon, if the estimated value on the Nutcoin website is accurate I'll be quite happy, that probably won't happen though.


----------



## ccRicers

Yeah, I've seen the network grow gradually, at the beginning I was contributing up to 2% of it! I just don't want Cryptsy to be the only place you can trade Nutcoin.

Everyone needs go to nutcoin.com for all the info, because there is another site called nutcoins.com which is just barebones. Going by the recommended exchange rate, you cannot transfer more than $15 of coins at a time. That should slow down the pump & dumpers well enough.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So does that mean that when you are transferring nutcoin to an exchange you can only do it in 50k increments as well? That's actually awesome, slows down pump and dumpers somewhat.


----------



## dmfree88

Its a slow rise and a lucrative coin. I think if people hold out and dont try to dump the coin for super profit first day(xfer cap will help) it will have a sustained value that will contnue to rise. If the first load of people that got in at low diff dont sell like crazy. This could easily establish all of us some serious wealth. Save and hold out. If the coin hits a market late it has a much better chance to establish a higher diff and solid initial worth. Yes some of you already have millions but please save, elp it establish a good steady worth and fan base. Dont let it be a dump coin and we will all succeed.

After coinye dies it will be the time of the nut and we will all prevail. Just dont fear difficulty increases the difficulty must catchup with nutlaw so we all have a chance to strike gold


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So does that mean that when you are transferring nutcoin to an exchange you can only do it in 50k increments as well? That's actually awesome, slows down pump and dumpers somewhat.


Just make sure that if you're mining in a pool, set an auto payout threshold because your coins could be stuck there if they add up over 50k. Manual payouts won't work anymore. I think that happened with someone in this thread and he had to go contact the pool owner to receive them.

By the way, Overstock.com is now accepting bitcoins! But ironically it will only accept with US shipping. I'll eventually buy a monitor there, help the bitcoin economy.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So does that mean that when you are transferring nutcoin to an exchange you can only do it in 50k increments as well? That's actually awesome, slows down pump and dumpers somewhat.


It's an interesting idea, but it just means you have to do lots of small transactions, right? Not too difficult, if inconvenient, and once it's on an exchange limits don't mean anything.

It's quite nice to mine right now, with only 50MH/s and it only needs to be worth 10 satoshi each to be very profitable right now, let alone the much higher value nutcoin.com is suggesting.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So is Earthcoin on a downspiral right now? I have about 11k of it on coinedup and every day I watch its valuation going lower and lower.


----------



## dmfree88

Thats questionable at current difficulty 10 satoshi would not be profitable. If everyone here establishes a steady fan base and difficulty increase then when it does get released and your xferring 50k at a time but making much less per round. It will give no choice but for the price to rise. We could all be very wealthy if we do this right.

Alot of the net hashrate is from oc.net... if we keep it up and keep growing i wouldn't be suprised if this put us all in a great position to be wealthy. Im discussing with dev about making fanpage here. I think we can help oc.net users to get some riches







.

We get in early. Establish good base difficulty before exchange release. Most of us hold our coins watch the new nut miners sell for higher and higher due to difficulty. Then we can sell or just keep saving. Only 6 months till block reward halves. If most of us do this we will all do well


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Easy, I used to get 350 on my 5850s, at stock and undervolted...
> 
> Try:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> thread concurrency 6144, intensity 16 or 18, 1 thread, clocks 750/1100
> 
> .


Thanks, sadly still 231 kh/s at those settings. I guess worksize 128 wouldn't be a good play? I'm reading a lot of setups that had this but this is old reaper versions and such. A lot of these also have downclocked memory clocks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I agree that's abysmal. My 5850 here does about 330-340 depending on settings and driver.


What are your settings and clock? Thanks. Oh and my 5850 is a 1GB, Currently at Ivan's 750/1100 i18

As for my 5870, It's around 415 kh/s which is ok I suppose. I wouldn't mind playing with other settings to better that though.

The 5870 settings I am using are default to GUIminer, 6144, 256 worksize, Intensity 18, Vector's & GPU Threads 1. Clock is 890 w a 1290 mem clock.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Once I have all of the mining racks assembled, how do I go about linking them together? I see pictures of people using ethernet cables and then they all go to a port expander or something. Any insight?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Once I have all of the mining racks assembled, how do I go about linking them together? I see pictures of people using ethernet cables and then they all go to a port expander or something. Any insight?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Like, are you trying to connect all the computers to a main computer, or just to the internet?

Look up network switches, it's basically a splitter for ethernet cables, extremely useful. I have a few TPLINK 7 or 8 port switches which work great, and are like $20 each.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Like, are you trying to connect all the computers to a main computer, or just to the internet?
> 
> Look up network switches, it's basically a splitter for ethernet cables, extremely useful. I have a few TPLINK 7 or 8 port switches which work great, and are like $20 each.


All of the racks will be hooked up to a main computer. Thanks for the suggestion, will check it out. However, how are the computers "seen" or something. I can build a computer quite easily, but when it comes to anything networking related, I'm lost.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So is Earthcoin on a downspiral right now? I have about 11k of it on coinedup and every day I watch its valuation going lower and lower.


Seems like it, switched to us.trademybit.com for mining...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Thanks, sadly still 231 kh/s at those settings.
> What are your settings and clock? Thanks. Oh and my 5850 is a 1GB, Currently at Ivan's 750/1100 i18
> 
> As for my 5870, It's around 415 kh/s which is ok I suppose. I wouldn't mind playing with other settings to better that though.
> 
> The 5870 settings I am using are default to GUIminer, 6144, 256 worksize, Intensity 18, Vector's & GPU Threads 1. Clock is 890 w a 1290 mem clock.


Faulty card much? How are temps on that one? Play with lower mem clocks and higher core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Once I have all of the mining racks assembled, how do I go about linking them together? I see pictures of people using ethernet cables and then they all go to a port expander or something. Any insight?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> All of the racks will be hooked up to a main computer. Thanks for the suggestion, will check it out. However, how are the computers "seen" or something. I can build a computer quite easily, but when it comes to anything networking related, I'm lost.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


You'll need a wallet server, and a main computer to ssh into the rigs and control them, and a central management point for settings that need to be applied to all rigs at once.
Bamt 1.2 does that nicely, but I'm working with a couple of friends on making a newer and improved *nix Os based on debian wheezy, with similar monitoring and management tools as well as 64bits and cpu mining programs incorporated.
I'll let you know once it's done.

You only need a router/hub/switch thingie and to write down each miner ip for ssh, or use putty and save each miner as an entry.
Or use win, cgwatcher, cgremote or teamviewer and bingo.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> By the way, Overstock.com is now accepting bitcoins! But ironically it will only accept with US shipping. I'll eventually buy a monitor there, help the bitcoin economy.


Currently? Or still to come?


----------



## RAFFY

So did anyone else get an email about Coinye being 51%?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Currently? Or still to come?


They currently accept BTC payments, but only for US based orders IIRC.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Currently? Or still to come?


It's live. They're converting money over via coinbase.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So did anyone else get an email about Coinye being 51%?


By accident apparently. One of the pools was quite large.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Currently? Or still to come?
> 
> 
> 
> They currently accept BTC payments, but only for US based orders IIRC.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Currently? Or still to come?
> 
> 
> 
> It's live. They're converting money over via coinbase.
Click to expand...

I see now. Thanks guys.


----------



## barkinos98

Instead of doing what Jeffinslaw wants to do is it also possible to install wallets onto another computer, and set automatic payouts and set teamviewer up to the other PC to remotely see what is doing what?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Instead of doing what Jeffinslaw wants to do is it also possible to install wallets onto another computer, and set automatic payouts and set teamviewer up to the other PC to remotely see what is doing what?


Yea you could have each mining setup direct to a worker under one account and then funnel all the funds to one wallet. That's how I have my two mining rigs setup.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You'll need a wallet server, and a main computer to ssh into the rigs and control them, and a central management point for settings that need to be applied to all rigs at once.
> Bamt 1.2 does that nicely, but I'm working with a couple of friends on making a newer and improved *nix Os based on debian wheezy, with similar monitoring and management tools as well as 64bits and cpu mining programs incorporated.
> I'll let you know once it's done.
> 
> You only need a router/hub/switch thingie and to write down each miner ip for ssh, or use putty and save each miner as an entry.
> Or use win, cgwatcher, cgremote or teamviewer and bingo.


I'll keep a look out for your program and OS







Since I will only have one mining rig for right now, I will just use a regular monitor and have it basically be a "computer." When I get the full amount of racks running, I will then link them together in one of the fashions you mentioned.

Thanks! +rep!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Instead of doing what Jeffinslaw wants to do is it also possible to install wallets onto another computer, and set automatic payouts and set teamviewer up to the other PC to remotely see what is doing what?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you could have each mining setup direct to a worker under one account and then funnel all the funds to one wallet. That's how I have my two mining rigs setup.
Click to expand...

+rep man thanks!
the rigs will be away from me and i really dont want to bother with networking... lol


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Thats questionable *at current difficulty 10 satoshi would not be profitable*. If everyone here establishes a steady fan base and difficulty increase then when it does get released and your xferring 50k at a time but making much less per round. It will give no choice but for the price to rise. We could all be very wealthy if we do this right.
> 
> Alot of the net hashrate is from oc.net... if we keep it up and keep growing i wouldn't be suprised if this put us all in a great position to be wealthy. Im discussing with dev about making fanpage here. I think we can help oc.net users to get some riches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We get in early. Establish good base difficulty before exchange release. Most of us hold our coins watch the new nut miners sell for higher and higher due to difficulty. Then we can sell or just keep saving. Only 6 months till block reward halves. If most of us do this we will all do well


Really? I have 5% of the network hashrate, which makes me 2M/day - or 0.2BTC at 10 satoshi/nut. Compare that to 0.035BTC on middlecoin - and I can't believe it won't be worth more than 10 satoshis if it hits an exchange.

And I would be all up for a collaboration, but if it hits an exchange we'll loose control over supply pretty quickly. Look what happened to RPC - network hashrate trebled as soon as it was put on an exchange, and then was dumped by people looking to make a quick profit.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Really? I have 5% of the network hashrate, which makes me 2M/day - or 0.2BTC at 10 satoshi/nut. Compare that to 0.035BTC on middlecoin - and I can't believe it won't be worth more than 10 satoshis if it hits an exchange.
> 
> And I would be all up for a collaboration, but if it hits an exchange we'll loose control over supply pretty quickly. Look what happened to RPC - network hashrate trebled as soon as it was put on an exchange, and then was dumped by people looking to make a quick profit.


the goal is not to base it on CURRENT difficulty. if the difficulty increases and you stop making that much. then you dont sell them for that much later. then other people will establish a higher price and you will make even more. its people with your thinking that when the difficulty rises jump out. then it never goes anywhere. Stick it out and find others to support it and we will go far. what you make now will only be worth more in the future. we dont want it to hit the market until its ready and early miners will be make major profits if it works out as it should.

heres the fanclub page i made









http://www.overclock.net/t/1457860/nut-nutcoin-fan-club-the-time-of-nut-has-arrived-d


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> the goal is not to base it on CURRENT difficulty. if the difficulty increases and you stop making that much. then you dont sell them for that much later. then other people will establish a higher price and you will make even more. its people with your thinking that when the difficulty rises jump out. then it never goes anywhere. Stick it out and find others to support it and we will go far. what you make now will only be worth more in the future. we dont want it to hit the market until its ready and early miners will be make major profits if it works out as it should.
> 
> heres the fanclub page i made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457860/nut-nutcoin-fan-club-the-time-of-nut-has-arrived-d


I see, makes sense. If I can see a coin gaining traction I'll stick with it - like I did with RPC, but coins like mooncoin are only worth the initial over-hyped price to make me a quick buck, so to speak.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I see, makes sense. If I can see a coin gaining traction I'll stick with it - like I did with RPC, but coins like mooncoin are only worth the initial over-hyped price to make me a quick buck, so to speak.


yes which is why when coinye dies just like moon did it will be the time of the nut! Real coins dont start out like that


----------



## ccRicers

That's what they were saying over Coinye, Potatocoin and Mooncoin. Coins like this usually go on the Coinedup exchange which mostly has coins that miners quickly dump before moving on to something else. I hope this coin is as whale proof as it claims.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> They currently accept BTC payments, but only for US based orders IIRC.


I just checked on other peoples' feedback, seems they also take UK shipping with it too!

The Coinbase setup was probably easier for Overstock than they had expected. Right now you cannot see prices in Bitcoin until you get to the checkout steps, but they just rolled this out today and it could improve over time.


----------



## chronicfx

Friend just told me overstock.com was accepting bitcoin for payment as of today. That is good news.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Friend just told me overstock.com was accepting bitcoin for payment as of today. That is good news.


just confirmed this on their website.

they do now take bitcoins as a payment! i knew it was coming just didnt know when


----------



## dmfree88

Thats certainly huge. Should raise btc prices


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Thats certainly huge. Should raise btc prices


Still waiting on that


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> just confirmed this on their website.
> 
> they do now take bitcoins as a payment! i knew it was coming just didnt know when


yup


----------



## legoman786

I like how you didn't obscure that private key. GG


----------



## Zen00

Infinite Mining has just announced their a fake company and don't actually have a product to sell on their Twitter.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What were they claiming to sell?


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> What were they claiming to sell?


ASICS if i remember correctly


----------



## Darth Scabrous

too bad it wasn't the scrypt asics


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I like how you didn't obscure that private key. GG


We are all friends here. I wouldn't touch a dime of anyones money.. Thats the truth

Edit: maybe a cryptocoin safety section would be helpful in the op. I certainly would not have known that if i didn't read that article about the newcaster that gifted his coworkers bit coin and it was stolen because he showed the private key on tv.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> We are all friends here. I wouldn't touch a dime of anyones money.. Thats the truth


Except this is the internet. EVERYONE is here. even the not registered folks.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Except this is the internet. EVERYONE is here. even the not registered folks.


I'm missing where this private key is, someone mind filling me in?


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm missing where this private key is, someone mind filling me in?


there is none. i posted the pic where overstock asked me to send them bitcoin. the transaction was never made. even better i dont have a bitcoin wallet. why, because i dont even have 1 btc yet


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> there is none. i posted the pic where overstock asked me to send them bitcoin. the transaction was never made. even better i dont have a bitcoin wallet. why, because i dont even have 1 btc yet


Haha fooled me. I could use some teaching myself. I kinda figured that qr code and address were both for overstock but wanted to trust the fellow miner.


----------



## meckert15834

I think I saw something amount DOGE earlier. But if not they went from 29 to 36 on bter today so keep an eye out. They might be on the rise


----------



## RAFFY

Well it looks like I have a Friday even project now/ excuse to setup my miner. I think I have fried a GPU or PSU. Not sure yet but once I launch my miners within a minute my computer restarts. I'm guess my Seasonic Platinum isn't feeling to Platinum anymore. FYI its not running my sig rig, its running 4770k, cfx 290x.


----------



## meckert15834

DOGE is 39 as right now in bter just another heads up


----------



## dmfree88

yeah doge on the rise again. Likely get a good dump load soon tho







. Prob middlecoin making it go up lol. Who knows though could keep going! Nutcoins still goin up too guys about doubled in net rate in 3 days. Its getting harder to get a nut but its future is looking better and better.

Glad i had some leftover doge from when it was over 90 satoshi though







(no i didnt buy it then i was just making it and held some when it dropped). Should be able to still make some decent profit (since it was all mined at lower difficulty anyways). Win win all around







.


----------



## utnorris

Ok, I got Ivanlabrie's settings to work on my 290's and I am finally running at ~880KHs on all 4 of my 290's. Previously, I could start the script with CGWatcher and the GPU settings would not work, nor would I get any readings back from my cards in CGWatcher (such as temps). I was playing around with it last night and decided to install the latest AB software. Everytime I tried to run CGWatcher and AB at the same time the computer would either lock up or my KHs rate would drop like crazy, so I killed AB and restarted CGWatcher and viola, CGWatcher was now adjusting my GPU settings to 1000Mhz on the GPU and 1500Mhz on the memory plus undervolting them. I am not sure if installing AB caused something to change in my registry to allow it to work, but it works now, so I am up to 3.6MHs and my rejects are under 4% (previously around 5%). Lesson is that AB may make changes that allow CGWatcher to function properly.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah doge on the rise again. Likely get a good dump load soon tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Prob middlecoin making it go up lol. Who knows though could keep going! *Nutcoins still goin up too guys about doubled in net rate in 3 days. Its getting harder to get a nut but its future is looking better and better.*


Yeah, but the 50K transaction limit really limits moving coins around - if I want to sell, say 20% once it hits an exchange that means 10 transactions.

If you don't mind me asking, how many NUT do you have? I'm on 2.4M at the moment.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm at 3.6 million now.

Need to change my settings for 2 of my 280x. I was thinking 1050/1500 at i 13 11200. Would that work?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I'm at 3.6 million now.
> 
> Need to change my settings for 2 of my 280x. I was thinking 1050/1500 at i 13 11200. Would that work?


depends on the card...


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I have the HIS iPower IceQ X². Right now, I have them at 1080/1500, with i 13, thread concurrency 11200, and workload 256. I'm netting around 680kh/s.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Anybody else having problems with nutcoin? Can't access website, for neither coin nor pool.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Anybody else having problems with nutcoin? Can't access website, for neither coin nor pool.


I'm mining that right now with no problems


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I can mine the coin no problem, still getting payouts, I just can't access the sites for some reason


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'm building a rack right now where the MB will sit ontop of plywood. Do you think I would be ok if I just screwed the MB Standoffs to the MB and just set it ontop of the plywood? They do not need to be physically attached to a base right?


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm building a rack right now where the MB will sit ontop of plywood. Do you think I would be ok if I just screwed the MB Standoffs to the MB and just set it ontop of the plywood? They do not need to be physically attached to a base right?


Be sure to have ESD protection at all time when you'll be working on it. But still, it just don't sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I'm mining that right now with no problems


The website is down for me as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm building a rack right now where the MB will sit ontop of plywood. Do you think I would be ok if I just screwed the MB Standoffs to the MB and just set it ontop of the plywood? They do not need to be physically attached to a base right?


Heck you could even sit the motherboard directly on the wood. The wood will not conduct electricity so it won't affect the motherboard. Or you could place a piece of cardboard between the between the wood and the motherboard. Then take about four long screws and drill them in the four motherboard stand off screw holes just to hold the board in place. Cheap and easy.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

My Work in process. Just gotta cut OSB and put it all together.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

720k NutCoin in the last 10 hours with my 2.1Mh/S


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> My Work in process. Just gotta cut OSB and put it all together.


Post a few pics when it's done


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> 720k NutCoin in the last 10 hours with my 2.1Mh/S


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm building a rack right now where the MB will sit ontop of plywood. Do you think I would be ok if I just screwed the MB Standoffs to the MB and just set it ontop of the plywood? They do not need to be physically attached to a base right?


I'm busting a LOT of NUTS mining NUT coin too. I'm currently holding about 1.8mil.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'm busting a LOT of NUTS mining NUT coin too. I'm currently holding about 1.8mil.


Nice! I've just been solo mining. Making lots that way. Up to 820k now.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> We are all friends here. I wouldn't touch a dime of anyones money.. Thats the truth
> 
> Edit: maybe a cryptocoin safety section would be helpful in the op. I certainly would not have known that if i didn't read that article about the newcaster that gifted his coworkers bit coin and it was stolen because he showed the private key on tv.


I've been the victim down that road, here on OCN. I just brought it to his/her attention to help prevent that from happening again.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Nice! I've just been solo mining. Making lots that way. Up to 820k now.


That is awesome. I feel pretty dumb for saying this but I really don't understand how to setup solo mining.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> That is awesome. I feel pretty dumb for saying this but I really don't understand how to setup solo mining.


me neither, how you do it?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> That is awesome. I feel pretty dumb for saying this but I really don't understand how to setup solo mining.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> me neither, how you do it?


Hey no need to feel dumb brother! I try to avoid pools as much as possible and with coins that have a lower difficulty I solo mine. I've even hit a block of 50 LTC back when the difficulty was 1300 and BTC was still at $100. I hit it with two 7950's!! The chances of that are slim to none and I did it within 24hrs or starting the solo mining. It's all about luck. Wish I held it.

Anyways, for solo mining go into your nutcoin.conf file and make a username and password of your choice and make sure you have server=1 in there. Then just go create a .bat file connecting it to localhost or 127.0.0.1 and then the RPC port from the config file. Here is my special bat file for solo mining. This will help you hit more blocks. These settings are only good for solo mining though so stick with your pool settings when pool mining. Also, your wallet has to be 100% synced in order to start solo mining.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o 127.0.0.1:9507 -u Raffy -p x --scan-time=0 --expiry=5 --queue=0 -I 19 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency=24000

I get almost 700khash out of each 7950 with these settings and cards clocked at 1150/1650 @1.088v/1.55v

Have fun!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey no need to feel dumb brother! I try to avoid pools as much as possible and with coins that have a lower difficulty I solo mine. I've even hit a block of 50 LTC back when the difficulty was 1300 and BTC was still at $100. I hit it with two 7950's!! The chances of that are slim to none and I did it within 24hrs or starting the solo mining. It's all about luck. Wish I held it.
> 
> Anyways, for solo mining go into your nutcoin.conf file and make a username and password of your choice and make sure you have server=1 in there. Then just go create a .bat file connecting it to localhost or 127.0.0.1 and then the RPC port from the config file. Here is my special bat file for solo mining. This will help you hit more blocks. These settings are only good for solo mining though so stick with your pool settings when pool mining. Also, your wallet has to be 100% synced in order to start solo mining.
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o 127.0.0.1:9507 -u Raffy -p x --scan-time=0 --expiry=5 --queue=0 -I 19 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency=24000
> 
> I get almost 700khash out of each 7950 with these settings and cards clocked at 1150/1650 @1.088v/1.55v
> 
> Have fun!


+rep thanks! Ill set this up on both my rigs tonight. I'll try solo mining NUT at 7.5Mh and see what results I can get.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> +rep thanks! Ill set this up on both my rigs tonight. I'll try solo mining NUT at 7.5Mh and see what results I can get.


I'm sure you will do very well! With 2.1Mh/S my calculations say I will make about 1.8mil per day not taking difficulty into consideration.

Thanks for the REP!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

how much do you think I may find? I'm at 1.4mh/s


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> how much do you think I may find? I'm at 1.4mh/s


Well if 2.1 = 1.8m per day you would want to take a third off that number so I would say 1.2mil per day, but soloing also factors in luck so no numbers are definite.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Its probably not worth the risk then, since I make a mill a day from pool.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Either way, all I have in my folder is an example conf file, and I can't figure it out. Could you list the things I need in the file here, so I can just make my own?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Its probably not worth the risk then, since I make a mill a day from pool.


With a coin that has such a low difficulty such as nutcoin it IS worth it. There is some luck involved, but with your hash you don't have to worry about that too much. Solo mining is where it's at. I don't trust pools (tinfoil hat, I know) and I like to solo mine whenever I can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Either way, all I have in my folder is an example conf file, and I can't figure it out. Could you list the things I need in the file here, so I can just make my own?


addnode=192.99.4.55:9508
addnode=91.121.5.68:9508
rpcuser=DarthScabrous
rpcpassword=x
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
port=9508
rpcport=9507
server=1

This is what you want. Then your batch file for cgminer will look like this:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o 127.0.0.1:9507 -u DarthScabrous -p x --scan-time=0 --expiry=5 --queue=0 -I 19 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency=24000


----------



## arcade9

One question, what are those nodes for?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> One question, what are those nodes for?


Those are to allow you to have more connections to the network.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I get pool 0 slow/down or URL or credentials invalid. Where do I put the conf file at?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I get pool 0 slow/down or URL or credentials invalid. Where do I put the conf file at?


Put the conf file at C:/Users/[YOUR USERNAME]/AppData/Roaming/Nutcoin/
It must be also named nutcoin.conf.

One other important thing to do, open a command line window in the folder where your Nutcoin client is and enter "nutcoin-qt.exe -server". This opens the client/wallet in server mode so you can begin mining using cgminer.

By the way, here were my results yesterday from splitting my efforts between solo and pool mining. My hashrate combined is 1.2 Mh/s and difficulty was between 0.45 and 0.5. You might have better luck than I did.


----------



## Joell28

what do u guys think about lottocoin?

also im buying 3x 7850 for my mining rig

i already got a 6970 inthere atm

these 7850's pull about 450W Max + a 6970 do u think this works on a 750W psu?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I can't use the command line to get to the folder, I don't know how to navigate it. I guess I'll go back to mining pools.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I get pool 0 slow/down or URL or credentials invalid. Where do I put the conf file at?


you put the NutCoin.conf in c>users>you>appdata>roaming>nutcoin

and you don't have to launch it through command line if you have server=1 in the NutCoin.conf file.

Also make sure you name it exactly like that.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

how do you tell if its working? CGminer is running, and keeps saying Found block for pool 0! and every once in a while New block detected on network


----------



## Joell28

if u got hashrate darth scabrous it shud work


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> how do you tell if its working? CGminer is running, and keeps saying Found block for pool 0! and every once in a while New block detected on network


Yep it's working now just let it do it's thing. Rejected blocks will say rejected and if you find a block it will say something like "Accepted block 104k/34578"


----------



## Darth Scabrous

But for right now, I'll just keep seeing found block, and new block, and I won't have any accepted or rejected shares right? Here's hoping I have luck.


----------



## gunslinger0077

is there a way to setup cuda miner to solo mine?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey no need to feel dumb brother! I try to avoid pools as much as possible and with coins that have a lower difficulty I solo mine. I've even hit a block of 50 LTC back when the difficulty was 1300 and BTC was still at $100. I hit it with two 7950's!! The chances of that are slim to none and I did it within 24hrs or starting the solo mining. It's all about luck. Wish I held it.
> 
> Anyways, for solo mining go into your nutcoin.conf file and make a username and password of your choice and make sure you have server=1 in there. Then just go create a .bat file connecting it to localhost or 127.0.0.1 and then the RPC port from the config file. Here is my special bat file for solo mining. This will help you hit more blocks. These settings are only good for solo mining though so stick with your pool settings when pool mining. Also, your wallet has to be 100% synced in order to start solo mining.
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o 127.0.0.1:9507 -u Raffy -p x --scan-time=0 --expiry=5 --queue=0 -I 19 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency=24000
> 
> I get almost 700khash out of each 7950 with these settings and cards clocked at 1150/1650 @1.088v/1.55v
> 
> Have fun!


I cant seem to find a conf file...


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I cant seem to find a conf file...


c>users>you>appdata>roaming>nutcoin
appdata may be hidden and need to be typed in manually in the search bar


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> But for right now, I'll just keep seeing found block, and new block, and I won't have any accepted or rejected shares right? Here's hoping I have luck.


Yep that's all you will see until you find a block or you tried to solve it, but it was wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I cant seem to find a conf file...


What namwons said..

IF you can't see it go into control panel >appearance and personalization > folder options > and then select show hidden folders and files.


----------



## ccRicers

(edit) seems like you got it.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Found one!


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> c>users>you>appdata>roaming>nutcoin
> appdata may be hidden and need to be typed in manually in the search bar


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yep that's all you will see until you find a block or you tried to solve it, but it was wrong.
> What namwons said..
> 
> IF you can't see it go into control panel >appearance and personalization > folder options > and then select show hidden folders and files.


Nope nothing there...and I can see it in my litecoins folder....not in the nutcoins one for some reason...I remember having to copy over a conf file on one of the wallets, dont remember which. Do I need to do the same thing here?

Also mined a small amount of coinye..


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Nope nothing there...and I can see it in my litecoins folder....not in the nutcoins one for some reason...I remember having to copy over a conf file on one of the wallets, dont remember which. Do I need to do the same thing here?
> 
> Also mined a small amount of coinye..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I cant seem to find a conf file...


What namwons said..

IF you can't see it go into control panel >appearance and personalization > folder options > and then select show hidden folders and files.

Just replied to you in the nutcoin thread. Check it out. You have to make a config file yourself. *Actually* I think there might be one in the folder you installed the wallet in. Not totally sure though. If there is you can just copy and paste it into the roaming>nutcoin folder and then change the username and password to whatever you want. If it's not there follow my instructions in the nutcoin thread.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I had to make one. Its simple, just use the stuff Ravage put on mine, only change the username and password. Then create a new text document, paste that stuff in, then click save as. Change to all files instead of .txt, and name it NutCoin.conf, and save it in the appdata\roaming\NutCoin


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Found one!


Awesome! I think solo mining is far more exciting than pool mining!

Now STOP STEALING MY BLOCKS!!


----------



## scutzi128

Doge to the moon!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Awesome! I think solo mining is far more exciting than pool mining!
> 
> Now STOP STEALING MY BLOCKS!!


Found another!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Found another!


Glad I could get you up and running brother! Have fun and good luck! I'm gaming so I'm gonna take a break from mining for a little while.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Thanks man!


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey no need to feel dumb brother! I try to avoid pools as much as possible and with coins that have a lower difficulty I solo mine. I've even hit a block of 50 LTC back when the difficulty was 1300 and BTC was still at $100. I hit it with two 7950's!! The chances of that are slim to none and I did it within 24hrs or starting the solo mining. It's all about luck. Wish I held it.
> 
> Anyways, for solo mining go into your nutcoin.conf file and make a username and password of your choice and make sure you have server=1 in there. Then just go create a .bat file connecting it to localhost or 127.0.0.1 and then the RPC port from the config file. Here is my special bat file for solo mining. This will help you hit more blocks. These settings are only good for solo mining though so stick with your pool settings when pool mining. Also, your wallet has to be 100% synced in order to start solo mining.
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o 127.0.0.1:9507 -u Raffy -p x --scan-time=0 --expiry=5 --queue=0 -I 19 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency=24000
> 
> I get almost 700khash out of each 7950 with these settings and cards clocked at 1150/1650 @1.088v/1.55v
> 
> Have fun!


Is it possible to point all the miners to a central wallet instead of having to run it locally while solo mining (just change ip to that of pc running wallet?)? That way you don't have a bunch of wallets if mining on several rigs.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Is it possible to point all the miners to a central wallet instead of having to run it locally while solo mining (just change ip to that of pc running wallet?)? That way you don't have a bunch of wallets if mining on several rigs.


In the [coinname].conf (of the PC running the central wallet) file allow other IPs to connect - e.g. 192.16.1.*

I'm not sure if that wildcard actually works or not, but you'll want your miners on fixed IPs anyway so it doesn't matter. Then on the other computers point them to the IPort of the PC running the central wallet.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Is it possible to point all the miners to a central wallet instead of having to run it locally while solo mining (just change ip to that of pc running wallet?)? That way you don't have a bunch of wallets if mining on several rigs.


You can have all the machines pointed to a single client. Just give the miner the machine-name or LAN IP address of the machine that holds the wallet. Doing so introduces a single point of failure. If the machine with the wallet goes down you lose the entire network until you fix it. If each machine is using a local wallet and it goes down you only lose 1/30th of the network (if you have 30 computers mining)


----------



## Krusher33

I ordered 3 290's from a shop and it turned out that they're out of stock. What do you guys think if I changed it out with 1 290x and 2 280x's. Good idea or bad?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Rack is complete and mining! Today was successful!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Rack is complete and mining! Today was successful!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!


----------



## ccRicers

Anyone build a frame for a mining rig that places the parts this way?

[_] _____ | | |

Power supply - Motherboard - Video cards

Low in height but more horizontal. I have a metal wire rack that won't have room to have the graphics cards placed above the motherboard.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joell28*
> 
> what do u guys think about lottocoin?


Price has been steadily dropping over the last week. It's worth less than half of what it was on the 4th. It may rebound though as it seems to be leveling off. I get a few every once in a while on multipool, so I hope it does.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Another one


----------



## PCSarge

doge seems to be rebounding in a big way now


----------



## Darth Scabrous

and another


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Anyone build a frame for a mining rig that places the parts this way?
> 
> [_] _____ | | |
> 
> Power supply - Motherboard - Video cards
> 
> Low in height but more horizontal. I have a metal wire rack that won't have room to have the graphics cards placed above the motherboard.


I don't think that's possible given the length of the pcie risers.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> doge seems to be rebounding in a big way now


yep, i have been watching its incline as its currently the largest volume coin being traded on coinedup as i still have a few hundred thousand.

...just checked coinmarketcap.com. and most coins are gaining atm with WDC and DOGE with the highest gains in the top 10(ish)


----------



## dmfree88

Sorry for the late reply but i was a little late to nutcoins i got 400kh/s to work with so i only have 600k nut after about 3 days. Difficulty keeps rising tho so everyday nut is worth more and more. Hope it hits big soon so we can all do well


----------



## ccRicers

I went back to mining DOGE with one computer but have NUT on the other one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I don't think that's possible given the length of the pcie risers.


I'd like to try. I don't know the maximum length of the risers being made. I could just plug in the first card directly in the top slot of the motherboard and space the other two farther apart.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I went back to mining DOGE with one computer but have NUT on the other one.
> I'd like to try. I don't know the maximum length of the risers being made. I could just plug in the first card directly in the top slot of the motherboard and space the other two farther apart.


Longest I've seen 16x to 16x are 19cm and the longest Iv'e seen 1x to 16x is 24cm. Pretty sure the 19cm would not be enough 24cm might be ok though.


----------



## barkinos98

well its good i didnt give up on doge....
will sell this time around though


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I went back to mining DOGE with one computer but have NUT on the other one.
> I'd like to try. I don't know the maximum length of the risers being made. I could just plug in the first card directly in the top slot of the motherboard and space the other two farther apart.


Why not try the risers that utilize USB 3.0 cables for data throughput?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Why not try the risers that utilize USB 3.0 cables for data throughput?


Aren't those things like $30 a piece though?


----------



## ccRicers

I've seen several types of risers and don't know which could be better for a 3-card rig, where 2 will be connected to risers. Could I get away with two non-powered risers and an EVGA power boost connected to a spare 1x port?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Anyone build a frame for a mining rig that places the parts this way?
> 
> [_] _____ | | |
> 
> Power supply - Motherboard - Video cards
> 
> Low in height but more horizontal. I have a metal wire rack that won't have room to have the graphics cards placed above the motherboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I don't think that's possible given the length of the pcie risers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I went back to mining DOGE with one computer but have NUT on the other one.
> I'd like to try. I don't know the maximum length of the risers being made. I could just plug in the first card directly in the top slot of the motherboard and space the other two farther apart.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=365181.0

Read...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=365181.0
> 
> Read...


Ahhhhhgggggrrrrrr I have to READ?!?!?! JK thanks for the nice link!


----------



## dealio

finally tuned my 290 to over 900 Kh/s sustained, sometimes the pool reports 1 Mh/s









running clocks @ 1025/1625. hynix memory FTW.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=365181.0
> 
> Read...


Looks like I'll go the option of two non-powered risers with the EVGA power boost. And I'll keep in mind those motherboards with an extra 4-pin connector too.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Did somebody order some GPUs? I know I did











Just waiting for the risers and the board. Risers shipped Thursday, coming from China via DHL. Should be here soonish hopefully. Board should be shipped Monday or Tuesday, again, coming from China via DHL.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Nice man!
I'll shortly order those risers since they are quite cheap compared to here


----------



## cam51037

I didn't order any mining parts, but I'm pretty much sold on buying a UPS. Two power outages today in short order, about two and a half hours apart, it's such a pain having to restart all the computer equipment again, luckily I haven't had any data corruption, yet.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Nice man!
> I'll shortly order those risers since they are quite cheap compared to here


Even with shipping, they were much cheaper than ordering from the states. Plus, I couldn't find the ones I ordered anywhere here.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I've made 220k coins since solo mining. I think I like this.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Did somebody order some GPUs? I know I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the risers and the board. Risers shipped Thursday, coming from China via DHL. Should be here soonish hopefully. Board should be shipped Monday or Tuesday, again, coming from China via DHL.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


What MB are you using for your rigs? I am ordering stuff right now and am stuck on this







The H81 is sold out everywhere, and I want something I can get 6 cards into


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Nice man!
> I'll shortly order those risers since they are quite cheap compared to here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with shipping, they were much cheaper than ordering from the states. Plus, I couldn't find the ones I ordered anywhere here.
Click to expand...

Yeah i couldnt find your ones yet but im still looking for them; hgaving the connectors on a PCB sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What MB are you using for your rigs? I am ordering stuff right now and am stuck on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H81 is sold out everywhere, and I want something I can get 6 cards into


Since I will be waiting a bit for my board, I will be using my GA-Z77X-UP7 to mine with. I purchased the ASRock H81 Pro BTC direct from China. They have all the boards you could dream of for a little more than over here. But some boards they have are cheaper, even with shipping. PM me if you want more info. I don't want to recommend it to everyone until my order has been fulfilled. However, I will be going with the MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 as my main mining board for the rest of the rigs. It can be found on Amazon for $135 or bought from China with shipping for a total of $85.75.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Since I will be waiting a bit for my board, I will be using my GA-Z77X-UP7 to mine with. I purchased the ASRock H81 Pro BTC direct from China. They have all the boards you could dream of for a little more than over here. But some boards they have are cheaper, even with shipping. PM me if you want more info. I don't want to recommend it to everyone until my order has been fulfilled. However, I will be going with the MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 as my main mining board for the rest of the rigs. It can be found on Amazon for $135 or bought from China with shipping for a total of $85.75.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Nice, I think I am going to try the Fata1ity board out. I should be pushing 5 Mhash soooooooon!


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well its good i didnt give up on doge....
> will sell this time around though


What IF the next time around they are worth 300 satoshis?
Block reward halves next month so there will be harder to get doges


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Since I will be waiting a bit for my board, I will be using my GA-Z77X-UP7 to mine with. I purchased the ASRock H81 Pro BTC direct from China. They have all the boards you could dream of for a little more than over here. But some boards they have are cheaper, even with shipping. PM me if you want more info. I don't want to recommend it to everyone until my order has been fulfilled. However, I will be going with the MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 as my main mining board for the rest of the rigs. It can be found on Amazon for $135 or bought from China with shipping for a total of $85.75.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Mate, that msi board is a PITA...go Asus m5a99x pro.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mate, that msi board is a PITA...go Asus m5a99x pro.


What's wrong with the MSI board? And that ASUS board is $150







and it can only hold 5 cards instead of 6.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Did somebody order some GPUs? I know I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the risers and the board. Risers shipped Thursday, coming from China via DHL. Should be here soonish hopefully. Board should be shipped Monday or Tuesday, again, coming from China via DHL.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


any plans for giveaways of BF4?


----------



## arcade9

yeah yu have 5 BF4 there, give some to the community








Awesome cards by the way


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> any plans for giveaways of BF4?


Thanks for pointing that out! Looks like I will be giving away five copies of BF4! I purchased it before Christmas so all five will be given away! I will post in the appropriate section.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm really curious to see Nutcoin on an exchange, and see if all this work has been worth it. How low could it possibly go before it isn't worth the 3 days of mining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What's wrong with the MSI board? And that ASUS board is $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it can only hold 5 cards instead of 6.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It needs pin mods in the 1x slots to recognize gpus, or risers with sense pin thingies...and it's msi, YUK. xD


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It needs pin mods in the 1x slots to recognize gpus, or risers with sense pin thingies...and it's msi, YUK. xD


Ahhh okay, I remember seeing a picture of that. Do one of the cards need to be on an X16 riser? Or can you run all 5 on the X1 risers AFTER you have installed the OS?


----------



## Namwons

just noticed CoinedUp added WDC. now i can trade and convert to WDC at no cost


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Ahhh okay, I remember seeing a picture of that. Do one of the cards need to be on an X16 riser? Or can you run all 5 on the X1 risers AFTER you have installed the OS?


Not sure, I only use 16 to 1x risers....but will probably switch to usb 3.0 cable equipped ones...eventually. They are much longer and sturdier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> just noticed CoinedUp added WDC. now i can trade and convert to WDC at no cost


Why would you want to trade dgc there?

EDIT: I gotta admit craptsy improved radically over the course of the last few days...I'll give it some more time, but I think it's gonna be decent for auto sell duties. trademybit + autosell with custom options is really good.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out! Looks like I will be giving away five copies of BF4! I purchased it before Christmas so all five will be given away! I will post in the appropriate section.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Lol I didn't even notice that. Look forward to the giveaway.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Lol I didn't even notice that. Look forward to the giveaway.


Me too! lol all those cards will sure rise the difficulty of whatever you choose to mine


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Did somebody order some GPUs? I know I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the risers and the board. Risers shipped Thursday, coming from China via DHL. Should be here soonish hopefully. Board should be shipped Monday or Tuesday, again, coming from China via DHL.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


There are 6 of them at the store right now I did not buy. I got the 290 instead. I only ordered 1 riser and do not wait. Next time.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Did somebody order some GPUs? I know I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the risers and the board. Risers shipped Thursday, coming from China via DHL. Should be here soonish hopefully. Board should be shipped Monday or Tuesday, again, coming from China via DHL.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Nice man!! THAT is sexxxy!!
Feeling generous enough to hook it up with a BF4 code??







































EDIT: Just seen that you are giving some away. I'll try to find the thread.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Bought my next rig









R9 290 to go in my desktop for gaming/mining
4 R9 270s
Fatal1ty Z87 Killer Mobo
Intel G3220
Thermaltake 1350
4 GB Ram

I am stoked to finally get to 4.5 M/Hash!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Lol I didn't even notice that. Look forward to the giveaway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Me too! lol all those cards will sure rise the difficulty of whatever you choose to mine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Nice man!! THAT is sexxxy!!
> Feeling generous enough to hook it up with a BF4 code??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just seen that you are giving some away. I'll try to find the thread.


Here you go guys! http://www.overclock.net/t/1458156/freebie-five-battlefield-4-keys

Jeffinslaw


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Here you go guys! http://www.overclock.net/t/1458156/freebie-five-battlefield-4-keys
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks man!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Here you go guys! http://www.overclock.net/t/1458156/freebie-five-battlefield-4-keys
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I'd post this in that thread, but I already have BF4 and don't want to clog up the thread, but thanks for doing this for the community! I'm sure 5 lucky people will appreciate it.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I know this sounds bad, but I want cryptsy to pick up this nutcoin. Just because I'm worried that all the mining I've done has been for nothing. I'm planning for a trip to New York to propose to my gf, so I need to be saving money. I'm just hoping this is actually worth something.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Lol I didn't even notice that. Look forward to the giveaway.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Me too! lol all those cards will sure rise the difficulty of whatever you choose to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Nice man!! THAT is sexxxy!!
> Feeling generous enough to hook it up with a BF4 code??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just seen that you are giving some away. I'll try to find the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go guys! http://www.overclock.net/t/1458156/freebie-five-battlefield-4-keys
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

Awesome... 5 more noobs for me to kill.









I pulled trigger on a 290X + 2 280X's.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Thanks, sadly still 231 kh/s at those settings. I guess worksize 128 wouldn't be a good play? I'm reading a lot of setups that had this but this is old reaper versions and such. A lot of these also have downclocked memory clocks
> What are your settings and clock? Thanks. Oh and my 5850 is a 1GB, Currently at Ivan's 750/1100 i18
> 
> As for my 5870, It's around 415 kh/s which is ok I suppose. I wouldn't mind playing with other settings to better that though.
> 
> The 5870 settings I am using are default to GUIminer, 6144, 256 worksize, Intensity 18, Vector's & GPU Threads 1. Clock is 890 w a 1290 mem clock.


Well, previous to using BAMT I was on mint 15, using catalyst 13.11.
I tried clock and memory up to 900 and 1200, but found that just a small overclock of 810 on clock and 1100 on memory gave the best hashing at about 330Kh/s

So that would be GPU 810, Mem 1100, Intensity 18, thread concurrency 8192, worksize 256.

Now I've gone to BAMT I use the same figures but got another 10Kh/s which I assume is because of BAMT using earlier version of AMD SDK. I don't know which version of the drivers BAMT uses, I've not bothered to tweak it any more.

I got a 5870 on order, should come within a couple of days and I'll see how that goes.

Don't quite see the advantage of new R9 290's over old hardware, maybe it's the power saving, but my 5***'s will only lose about £20 worth of value before they are obsolete, whereas latest-thing cards might lose hundreds per piece. I haven't done the math on that, I don't think it's entirely predictable anyway.

It's a powercolor card, BTW - 1GB, standard clocks, full shroud cooler. Best one I had was a sapphire 5850 for overclocking. I've used 4870, 5770, 6770, 5830, 5850, 6850, 6870 - can't remember having a 5870 but I may have. I think I mined a few with the 4870 a couple of years ago, but I cry when I think about what happened to them.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> With a coin that has such a low difficulty such as nutcoin it IS worth it. There is some luck involved, but with your hash you don't have to worry about that too much. Solo mining is where it's at. I don't trust pools (tinfoil hat, I know) and I like to solo mine whenever I can.
> addnode=192.99.4.55:9508
> addnode=91.121.5.68:9508
> rpcuser=DarthScabrous
> rpcpassword=x
> rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
> port=9508
> rpcport=9507
> server=1
> 
> This is what you want. Then your batch file for cgminer will look like this:
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o 127.0.0.1:9507 -u DarthScabrous -p x --scan-time=0 --expiry=5 --queue=0 -I 19 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency=24000


Thanks for all the help and +1 to you. But unluckily I use Cudaminer...so maybe why I am not able to get it to work. Also does the bat file have to be in the cudaminer folder or in the nutcoin app folder..


----------



## Darth Scabrous

the .bat file would need to be in cudaminer, if indeed you could do it with cudaminer. You may have to dig around to see if anyone else solo mines with cuda


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Doge to the moon!


+25% and climbing! If we can reach close to the 200 mark again that would yield me MUCH PROFIT!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> doge seems to be rebounding in a big way now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=365181.0
> 
> Read...


That custom mining rig is awesome! I wish he would sell those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> the .bat file would need to be in cudaminer, if indeed you could do it with cudaminer. You may have to dig around to see if anyone else solo mines with cuda


How is your solo mining going? I am about to look a few pages back and set mine up.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm pushing 700 on each card, and in 10 hours, I've found 22 blocks. Judging by that, I should easily make a million at least.


----------



## meckert15834

Just broke the 2 million nut mark


----------



## mav2000

I think I will stick to the pool instead, but thanks for the help Darth. Much appreciated.

I am mining PTS and nut for the time being...

What happened to coinye?


----------



## Faint

Just broke the 1M mark with nut. I need to get some more Doge.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Here you go guys! http://www.overclock.net/t/1458156/freebie-five-battlefield-4-keys
> 
> Jeffinslaw


oh man, I'm 1 rep short lol







cant participate, good luck to everyone else


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> oh man, I'm 1 rep short lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant participate, good luck to everyone else


You only have to fulfill ONE of the three requirements!


----------



## RAFFY

What am I doing wrong? I am trying to setup solo mining but its like 2am and I guess I'm in lala land. Right now I have the .bat file in my cgminer folder and the config file in the same space as my wallet.dat for nutcoin. attached is a picture of both.


----------



## dmfree88

https://pool.chunky.ms/doge/index.php

figured id pass it along since everyone seems to be on doge again. New pool with block bonuses! Actually a nice website too not the everyday I home pool







.

Still trying to gather nut though see what happens here. Waiting for the nut dev to show some new plans or something. If he doesnt appear soon or atleast fix the website were gonna have to give up on nut







. Hope nutcoin continues to rise but its discouraging that the dev hasnt said much. Hope he appears soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am trying to setup solo mining but its like 2am and I guess I'm in lala land. Right now I have the .bat file in my cgminer folder and the config file in the same space as my wallet.dat for nutcoin. attached is a picture of both.


Could be wrong im not familiar really with solo mining (my hashrate doesn't allow it







). But did you restart you wallet after saving the config? I think wallet must be reset and open to solo mine. Could be wrong though hopefully someone here has a more for sure answer.


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys I have 2 GPUs mining and when I want to play games I turn off my 780 and let my 6870 mine. But for some reason when my 6870 is mining it lags the whole computer. Switching tabs takes forever and there's massive mouse lag. Anyone know a fix? I don't know how this could happen considering my 780 is my main GPU and it's the one I display off of.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 GPUs mining and when I want to play games I turn off my 780 and let my 6870 mine. But for some reason when my 6870 is mining it lags the whole computer. Switching tabs takes forever and there's massive mouse lag. Anyone know a fix? I don't know how this could happen considering my 780 is my main GPU and it's the one I display off of.


Because it's using your CPU. Are you using the H flag in cgminer?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Hmm, this talk of risers - I never tried a graphics card in a x1 slot - will that go ?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Because it's using your CPU. Are you using the H flag in cgminer?


Nope I'm not using the H flag.


----------



## mav2000

How are you using amd and nvidia drivers together?


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> How are you using amd and nvidia drivers together?


I have that question too! please let us know


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Nope I'm not using the H flag.


Did you check your cpu usage during mining before you start the game?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Does anyone know if I will run into problems using only 1x powered risers? I was not able to get a hold of 16x so I just bought a 4 1x. Thanks in advance


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well its good i didnt give up on doge....
> will sell this time around though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What IF the next time around they are worth 300 satoshis?
> Block reward halves next month so there will be harder to get doges
Click to expand...

Oh?! Thats good news








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Since I will be waiting a bit for my board, I will be using my GA-Z77X-UP7 to mine with. I purchased the ASRock H81 Pro BTC direct from China. They have all the boards you could dream of for a little more than over here. But some boards they have are cheaper, even with shipping. PM me if you want more info. I don't want to recommend it to everyone until my order has been fulfilled. However, I will be going with the MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 as my main mining board for the rest of the rigs. It can be found on Amazon for $135 or bought from China with shipping for a total of $85.75.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, that msi board is a PITA...go Asus m5a99x pro.
Click to expand...

But can it run all 5 of the cards no problems?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What's wrong with the MSI board? And that ASUS board is $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it can only hold 5 cards instead of 6.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> It needs pin mods in the 1x slots to recognize gpus, or risers with sense pin thingies...and it's msi, YUK. xD
Click to expand...

I'm assuming the asus doesnt need it?


----------



## MerkageTurk

What is the best coin to mine atm?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What is the best coin to mine atm?


For short term dumping or long term investment?

Short term: LottoCoin or Doge is up there

Long term: World Coin

It changes pretty much every second. And it is all speculative

http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh?! Thats good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But can it run all 5 of the cards no problems?
> I'm assuming the asus doesnt need it?


exactly... runs 4 so far. 16-1x riser and off you go. with that msi one more than 3 cards needs sense pin short to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> For short term dumping or long term investment?
> 
> Short term: LottoCoin or Doge is up there
> 
> Long term: World Coin
> 
> It changes pretty much every second. And it is all speculative
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


yeah, I'd recommend taking the time to set up trademybit with cryptsy auto sell. tweak the auto sell options to sell crap coins for the highest buy price (aka dump) and hold the coins you like or send them to your wallets.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So, should I stop mining nutcoin now? Got over 4 mil


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So, should I stop mining nutcoin now? Got over 4 mil


Depends on how much you want to risk.... You could be mining Doge right now and exchanging for good profit. Or you can continue to mine NUT and hope it takes off making a larger profit, but who knows if it will take off or not. Word is that the dev has been AWOL for a little bit.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

The nutcoin site is back up now. Value states at $0.0004, but obviously probably not that much. I need my 4 hours at bitcointalk to be over so I can trade some of my coins.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> The nutcoin site is back up now. Value states at $0.0004, but obviously probably not that much. I need my 4 hours at bitcointalk to be over so I can trade some of my coins.


Just so you know, that estimate is ridiculously arbitrary. Markets determine prices, and there is not a market for it yet. It would be really nice if I was mining the .4 BTC/Day that it estimates though


----------



## QSS-5

i have some issues i have sent money to my litecoin wallet but it is empty??!?!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> i have some issues i have sent money to my litecoin wallet but it is empty??!?!


Where did you send it from, how long ago, are you sure you used the right address? More information is needed if you want help or advice.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well obviously. but even if it debuted at 1 satoshi, it would have been a worthwhile investment of time.


----------



## QSS-5

oh sorry i just panicked, lost my mind for a sec. i restarted my wallet and it was out of sync by 4 days, hope it fixes it.

Edit: Yes it was just out of sync was afraid i messed up a transaction, got my LTC

I had some issues with doge coin where my coins got lost in limbo or something when the chain slitted or what ever the explanation was


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Well obviously. but even if it debuted at 1 satoshi, it would have been a worthwhile investment of time.


I think I would have made more mining at Middlecoin or similar the past three days if their price turns out to be 1 satoshi, it would be like making 0.017BTC over 3 days with my hardware, when I can make 0.015 BTC per day at Middlecoin with the same equipment.

Hopefully it's higher than 1 satoshi.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I think I would have made more mining at Middlecoin or similar the past three days if their price turns out to be 1 satoshi, it would be like making 0.017BTC over 3 days with my hardware, when I can make 0.015 BTC per day at Middlecoin with the same equipment.
> 
> Hopefully it's higher than 1 satoshi.


Agree, I was just doing the math when you posted this LoL

Edit: The suggested price is cheeky and all, but I kinda think it is a little deceitful to people who are just starting out. People get into this already thinking that they are going to get rich quick, and that site supports it; which is not how it really works when a coin hits the market. We shall see though, there is no way someone would pay $200 in BTC for something they could mine in a day with $500 in graphics cards.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

sorry, forgot the 0 behind the 1 lol


----------



## cam51037

Well today I plan to try out MPOS, the pool program it seems nearly every pool is using nowadays, and see if I can get it working inside a Virtual Machine, and connect my miner to it, for my own private pool.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What is the best coin to mine atm?
> 
> 
> 
> For short term dumping or long term investment?
> 
> Short term: LottoCoin or Doge is up there
> 
> Long term: World Coin
> 
> It changes pretty much every second. And it is all speculative
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
Click to expand...

Oh lottocoin is good? nice... I mined quite a bit on launch and i have something like 50k or something








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh?! Thats good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But can it run all 5 of the cards no problems?
> I'm assuming the asus doesnt need it?
> 
> 
> 
> exactly... runs 4 so far. 16-1x riser and off you go. with that msi one more than 3 cards needs sense pin short to work.
Click to expand...

Yeah man? thats nice








Does windows have a problem with 5 gpus running at once or is it motherboard related issues?
Also, i know i'll get a powered x1 riser but do i need a powered riser for x16-x16?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> How are you using amd and nvidia drivers together?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> I have that question too! please let us know


I put the 6870 in the bottom slot of my mobo and created a dummy plug to make it seem as if it's connected to a monitor. This allowed me to install the drivers with no hassle.


----------



## arcade9

For those holding nutcoin, if you want to see the price rise please vote "Like this idea" at cryptsy so they can add the coin to the exchange







I already voted

Link to vote: https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/62933/page/1


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh lottocoin is good? nice... I mined quite a bit on launch and i have something like 50k or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man? thats nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does windows have a problem with 5 gpus running at once or is it motherboard related issues?
> Also, i know i'll get a powered x1 riser but do i need a powered riser for x16-x16?


Don't get 16x-16x, you need 1x risers, either 1x-1x or 16x-1x to avoid maxing out the pci-e lanes.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh lottocoin is good? nice... I mined quite a bit on launch and i have something like 50k or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man? thats nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does windows have a problem with 5 gpus running at once or is it motherboard related issues?
> Also, i know i'll get a powered x1 riser but do i need a powered riser for x16-x16?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get 16x-16x, you need 1x risers, either 1x-1x or 16x-1x to avoid maxing out the pci-e lanes.
Click to expand...

Oh?
Well then









And side note: so technically if i were to install 4 cards onto a 3930K with 40 PCI lanes how does it work? doesnt 16x4=64, coming short 24 lanes? Or did i just mess my own brain up


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh?
> Well then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And side note: so technically if i were to install 4 cards onto a 3930K with 40 PCI lanes how does it work? doesnt 16x4=64, coming short 24 lanes? Or did i just mess my own brain up


x79 normally splits in 3 x 8x and 1 x 16x...you can do 6 and up to 8 gpus if you use 1x risers.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I put the 6870 in the bottom slot of my mobo and created a dummy plug to make it seem as if it's connected to a monitor. This allowed me to install the drivers with no hassle.


Do you have a link on how to make one? Or is it like we use to do with [email protected] a few years back? Same thing?


----------



## RAFFY

So my I made a back up of my wallet.dat file. I simply copied and pasted it to my online storage account. Then I downloaded and installed the NutCoin QT wallet on another computer. Opened the wallet let it run for a second. Closed the wallet and then deleted the wallet.dat and pasted my saved wallet. But I get an error message saying coins may be missing, etc. As of right now my wallet is 100% ok and I haven't lost a single coin. But I am worried that the corruption could cause an issue in the future. So how do I fix this problem? Do I simply load the NutCoin wallet on one computer with the bad .dat file and then on another computer download/install/run NutCoin QT (w/out my saved wallet.dat) and then transfer my coin to this new wallet?


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh lottocoin is good? nice... I mined quite a bit on launch and i have something like 50k or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man? thats nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does windows have a problem with 5 gpus running at once or is it motherboard related issues?
> Also, i know i'll get a powered x1 riser but do i need a powered riser for x16-x16?


Lottocoin's on its way up as we speak. Doge and lite have been stagnant for a while, so I think once cryptsy starts cooperating (real slow at the moment for me, graphs aren't loading right), I'll throw everything into lotto.


----------



## barkinos98

dude lotto would be so good
i seriously mined quite a bit thinking it would be useful and so yay!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Do you have a link on how to make one? Or is it like we use to do with [email protected] a few years back? Same thing?


Get 3 68 ohm resistors per plug, you only need these for Windows miners though...
You then plug them to the vga port side of a vga to dvi adapter. It's really simple, just bend the legs and stick them in the holes like this:


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get 3 68 ohm resistors per plug, you only need these for Windows miners though...
> You then plug them to the vga port side of a vga to dvi adapter. It's really simple, just bend the legs and stick them in the holes like this:


Don't you mean you do not need them for Windows miners? My Windows rig has no plugs and my Linux rig will not run without them.

Edit: I am using Windows 7 and Xubuntu; Dunno if that could make the difference.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

How is TradeMyBit? It seems somewhat archaic, so I'm a little wary pointing my miners at it. How are profits?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> and another


this means?....


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I was being stupid and commenting everytime I solo-mined a block of NutCoin. Then I realized that would have been a lot of posting so I stopped.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I was being stupid and commenting everytime I solo-mined a block of NutCoin. Then I realized that would have been a lot of posting so I stopped.


I was gonna do the same, still I'm holding my nutcoins, if you want to see it rise then vote "i like this idea" here: https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/62933/page/1


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm holding 4.3 mil right now, just hoping it will go to the exchange. Already voted too.


----------



## barkinos98

Why do we make the VGA-resistor thing again?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I'm holding 4.3 mil right now, just hoping it will go to the exchange. Already voted too.


wow those are a lot, whats your hash power?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

1.4, but I've been doing it for 4 1/2 days now. Roughly 1 mil a day.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Why do we make the VGA-resistor thing again?


Some Operating systems will force the card into Idle Mode which downclocks the card to something like 150/300 so you will have terrible hashrates. The plug tricks the OS into thinkin a monitor is actually connected making it stay at stock clock speeds. I experience this with my Xubuntu build, My windows 7 build has no plugs and runs fine without them.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

To people using Xubuntu, did you update the OS after the initial install? It tells me that there are 9 updates available whenever I start my SSH.


----------



## ivanlabrie

GPU miner for nvidia users, protoshares this time: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0

I wanted a 780...dammit. Someone send me one


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Why do we make the VGA-resistor thing again?
> 
> 
> 
> Some Operating systems will force the card into Idle Mode which downclocks the card to something like 150/300 so you will have terrible hashrates. The plug tricks the OS into thinkin a monitor is actually connected making it stay at stock clock speeds. I experience this with my Xubuntu build, My windows 7 build has no plugs and runs fine without them.
Click to expand...

Oh?
Well thanks mate, eye opener right there









Also, which combo for cpu and motherboard?

AMD FX4300 and

Asus M5A99FX Pro
MSI 990FX-GD65
MSI 990FX-GD80
and,
Intel Pentium G3220+Z87 G45 Gaming.

Now, the only one which has all 7 slots as PCIe is the G45, and frankly it is the second cheapest one, with 17TL (less than $10). the GD65 isnt even available in ankara, it will need to be shipped from some place else but the 6 pin PCIe on the board makes it quite alright. the M5A99FX Pro and the GD80 adds like 200TL ($110 or so) more, but if it actually makes it possible to run with less hassle as much as possible, might as well. I'm leaning more towards the Intel one since the GD65 needs to be shipped from other cities and the other 2 alternatives add so much to the cost. I'm most likely going to run 4-5 gpu tops for the motherboard im actually scared of burning something on it by asking too much from them :S


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> GPU miner for nvidia users, protoshares this time: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0
> 
> I wanted a 780...dammit. Someone send me one


Interesting...wonder if i can run this and yam at the same time?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> GPU miner for nvidia users, protoshares this time: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0
> 
> I wanted a 780...dammit. Someone send me one


Wait what?


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah my 780 is finally worthy of talking about in this thread


----------



## SuprUsrStan

How's this different from the current cudaminer? I've been running this for weeks now straight and it's 100% responsive as a main rig. Only thing I can't do is play games while it's running.


----------



## ivanlabrie

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=87e5438f35973b1eb2b9732a686bc7ef&topic=2258.0

Try that one...seems more legit.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How's this different from the current cudaminer? I've been running this for weeks now straight and it's 100% responsive as a main rig. Only thing I can't do is play games while it's running.


Wow dude nice hash rate!
Can you post clocks?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Ohhhh this is for protoshare?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Wow dude nice hash rate!
> Can you post clocks?


This is for script mining*


----------



## barkinos98

Nice clocks mate, i have +130 core and +120 on mem for every day usage+mining but i get like 450-460khash tops, do you have ACX or normal cooling?
Somethign is fishy though, how come you get more with less clocks?


----------



## MerkageTurk

i get 750khs on my 780ti +130 +130

using cudaminer


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Nice clocks mate, i have +130 core and +120 on mem for every day usage+mining but i get like 450-460khash tops, do you have ACX or normal cooling?
> Somethign is fishy though, how come you get more with less clocks?


Higher clock doesn't always mean more hash. For example, two of my 280x are running at 1080/1500, while others are trying to push 1700, but getting less hash than me.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Nice clocks mate, i have +130 core and +120 on mem for every day usage+mining but i get like 450-460khash tops, do you have ACX or normal cooling?
> Somethign is fishy though, how come you get more with less clocks?


I've got a reference EVGA "superclock" The core is only at 1150 mhz and it's got a stock mem. That said, all three of my cards are under water but that's mainly for silence. It's a bummer that my cards can't go higher than 1180mhz unlike those Ti's that do 1300


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Higher clock doesn't always mean more hash. For example, two of my 280x are running at 1080/1500, while others are trying to push 1700, but getting less hash than me.


That's true for AMD cards. Strangely, for Nvidia GK110 cards, you're core limited. memory speed does almost nothing for you but it scales very well with core. The higher core clocks, the more hashes 100% of the time.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How's this different from the current cudaminer? I've been running this for weeks now straight and it's 100% responsive as a main rig. Only thing I can't do is play games while it's running.


That's a nice hashrate. Too bad my 770 can do only 350ish. Can't wait for my Sapphire 280X cards (x2) to arrive.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Ahh, well that's different


----------



## SuprUsrStan

It's protoshare profitable for mining?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I want to know about protoshares as well. Mining xpm on my FX-8350 is doing anything at all really. Haven't got 3 XPM in more than a week.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Wait am I doing this right?

I guess each share isn't worth that much huh?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

How do you start mining protoshares


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

http://www.overclock.net/t/1448495/cpu-mining-extravaganza-primecoin-and-protoshare-mining-statistics

There are other threads for non script based Currency


----------



## Darth Scabrous

got the cmd prompt up, but how to tell if it is working? Will it be slow?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Is this good for stock AMD FX-8320?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Agree, I was just doing the math when you posted this LoL
> 
> Edit: The suggested price is cheeky and all, but I kinda think it is a little deceitful to people who are just starting out. People get into this already thinking that they are going to get rich quick, and that site supports it; which is not how it really works when a coin hits the market. We shall see though, there is no way someone would pay $200 in BTC for something they could mine in a day with $500 in graphics cards.


This is true but difficulty is currently low. If network hashrate were over 1gh/s and kept rising then nutcoin would easily reach nutlaw. Just need difficulty to rise to match nutlaw before it hits the market. Then early investors will have a huge return.

Dev finally showed up today hes been trying to fix the website and get nutcoin services/merchants. If all goes well we will all prosper soon


----------



## Darth Scabrous

It won't reach that point dmfree. I've just accepted my losses and moved on. There weren't enough people on this coin at all.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Where is Hokies????????


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Where is Hokies????????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Where is Hokies????????


Who's hokies?

Driving another new car maybe? or just busy with his new business thanks to bitcoins


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> It won't reach that point dmfree. I've just accepted my losses and moved on. There weren't enough people on this coin at all.


so are you gonna sell your nutcoins? or hold them?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Sell them how? There really is no way to sell, because you can't put a price on them. That nutlaw was total bull, and btw, the site is down again. I want to get rid of them, but its gonna be tough, just because I mined for four days.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Sell them how? There really is no way to sell, because you can't put a price on them. That nutlaw was total bull, and btw, the site is down again. I want to get rid of them, but its gonna be tough, just because I mined for four days.


You could trade someone outside of an exchange... If you could find someone you trusted that had a holding of coin you wanted and they wanted NutCoin. I don't do this because I fear getting ripped off, there are escrow services available though.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well, I asked days ago on here for a legitimate escrow that people would recommend, but got ignored. And all I want is BTC, and still again, how could I sell when you can't put a price on the stupid coin?


----------



## Eggy88

Has anyone tried 5 gpu's on a MSI 890FXA-GD70?

Got 4x 7970 and a 7950 on there now. 4 Gpu's will work without any problems, but not with 5. With Catalyst 13.X i can't detect more then 4. With 12.6 the 5'th is beeing detected after some hassle (change the PCI latency to 96 and so on) but with a few other problems :

- The screen will turn on and off every 2-3 sec
- The Core clock on the cards will alternate between 1000, 500 and 0 Mhz.

All cards are with 16x - 16x risers Non powered (i think this might be the problem, but it's not at any load)

PSU's are 2x 850w so plenty of power.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Well, I asked days ago on here for a legitimate escrow that people would recommend, but got ignored. And all I want is BTC, and still again, how could I sell when you can't put a price on the stupid coin?


You could try doing some research and reading outside the forum or doing some searching on the forum. As for pricing, that is for you to figure out, you are a holder in a good, what do you think it is worth? What is the buyer willing to pay in BTC, and boom you have a transaction...


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Has anyone tried 5 gpu's on a MSI 890FXA-GD70?
> 
> Got 4x 7970 and a 7950 on there now. 4 Gpu's will work without any problems, but not with 5. With Catalyst 13.X i can't detect more then 4. With 12.6 the 5'th is beeing detected after some hassle (change the PCI latency to 96 and so on) but with a few other problems :
> 
> - The screen will turn on and off every 2-3 sec
> - The Core clock on the cards will alternate between 1000, 500 and 0 Mhz.
> 
> All cards are with 16x - 16x risers Non powered (i think this might be the problem, but it's not at any load)
> 
> PSU's are 2x 850w so plenty of power.


Windows 7 or 8?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Ninja'd


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Windows 7 or 8?


Windows 7. Still i was under the impression that Win 7 supported Max 5, and Win 8 supported 6.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Windows 7. Still i was under the impression that Win 7 supported Max 5, and Win 8 supported 6.


I believe the maximum is 4 in Win 7, Linux is required (according to what I have read) for 5+ cards.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I believe the maximum is 4 in Win 7, Linux is required (according to what I have read) for 5+ cards.


Number of posts on the Bitforum with users with 64bit Win 7 and 5 Gpu's


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Windows 7. Still i was under the impression that Win 7 supported Max 5, and Win 8 supported 6.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the maximum is 4 in Win 7, Linux is required (according to what I have read) for 5+ cards.
Click to expand...

For the sake of me staying away from linux i hope you are wrong... :/
But, if i have to i have to.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Wait am I doing this right?
> 
> I guess each share isn't worth that much huh?


You need to run an instance per card, that'll boost your performance noticeably.
Try to specify each device separately, at least that works with the 1gh miner for amd, not sure for cuda.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Windows 7. Still i was under the impression that Win 7 supported Max 5, and Win 8 supported 6.


Yup, but you need 16-1x risers, you won't get more than 4 cards like that cause of bandwidth constraints.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Number of posts on the Bitforum with users with 64bit Win 7 and 5 Gpu's


Nice, thanks for the information. I guess the older drivers work but the new ones fail to load on the 5th card.

Edit: After reading through this again, I am not sure how some of these people are getting it to work while others are not :/


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, but you need 16-1x risers, you won't get more than 4 cards like that cause of bandwidth constraints.


Do you know if I can get away with only using 1x to 16x risers with nothing plugged into a 16x slot? I was unable to find a 16x powered riser


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You need to run an instance per card, that'll boost your performance noticeably.
> Try to specify each device separately, at least that works with the 1gh miner for amd, not sure for cuda.
> Yup, but you need 16-1x risers, you won't get more than 4 cards like that cause of bandwidth constraints.


To quote a admin on MSI forum:

""
5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots
- PCI_E1 supports up to PCIE x16 speed (when PCI_E3 is empty)
- PCI_E5 supports up to PCIE x16 speed (when PCI_E6 is empty)
- If you want to install two graphics cards, please use PCI_E1 & PCI_E5 slots
- PCI_E3 & PCI_E6 support up to PCIE x8 speed
- If you want to install four expansion cards into PCI_E1, E3, E5 & E6 slots, these four PCIE x 16 lanes will auto arrange from x16/ x0/ x16/ x0 to x8/ x8/ x8/ x8
- PCI_E4 supports up to PCIE x4 speed

All PCI-E slots can be filled at the same time with no problem.
They will run at x8,x8,x4,x8,x8
The question mark is the small PCI-E x1 slot.
It's not clear if will affect others or will be disabled, or will work fine with x1 speeds as adverted.

""


----------



## korruptedkaos

anyone recommend the best WDC Pool to mine with?

ive been off mining for about 5 days now, I was mining ltc then ftc then doge in the past

now im lost what to actually mine! i started on lottocoin as it looked good this afternoon? tis not looking so good now









suggestions on what i should mine?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> anyone recommend the best WDC Pool to mine with?
> 
> ive been off mining for about 5 days now, I was mining ltc then ftc then doge in the past
> 
> now im lost what to actually mine! i started on lottocoin as it looked good this afternoon? tis not looking so good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suggestions on what i should mine?


I know Ivan has a good pool he recommends, wait until he chimes in for a pool choice.


----------



## korruptedkaos

will do









just been looking @ this one http://wdc.theblocksfactory.com/index

any good?


----------



## ccRicers

I use the D2 pool for both DGC and WDC: https://wdc.d2.cc/


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You need to run an instance per card, that'll boost your performance noticeably.
> Try to specify each device separately, at least that works with the 1gh miner for amd, not sure for cuda.
> Yup, but you need 16-1x risers, you won't get more than 4 cards like that cause of bandwidth constraints.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Nice, thanks for the information. I guess the older drivers work but the new ones fail to load on the 5th card.
> 
> Edit: After reading through this again, I am not sure how some of these people are getting it to work while others are not :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> To quote a admin on MSI forum:
> 
> ""
> 5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots
> .....
> 
> All PCI-E slots can be filled at the same time with no problem.
> They will run at x8,x8,x4,x8,x8
> The question mark is the small PCI-E x1 slot.
> It's not clear if will affect others or will be disabled, or will work fine with x1 speeds as adverted.
> 
> ""


Update: After swapping the cards around i got all 5 cards detected in Windows, No flickering on the screen and no alternating Gpu clock.

The problem now is that Cgminer launches but chashes 3-4 sec after i start it. I don't even get to the screen where you see all the gpu's and so on.

GUI miner just says " Starting " for ever and does not do any more.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> anyone recommend the best WDC Pool to mine with?
> 
> ive been off mining for about 5 days now, I was mining ltc then ftc then doge in the past
> 
> now im lost what to actually mine! i started on lottocoin as it looked good this afternoon? tis not looking so good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suggestions on what i should mine?


Lottocoin goes up and down quite a bit, What I do is keep what I have mined in an exchange, then when prices look good (when multipool switches to it for 'most profitable') I sell it off.

For a suggestion, I am sticking with Doge. I think the value will go up after mid February. This is speculation though.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Lottocoin goes up and down quite a bit, What I do is keep what I have mined in an exchange, then when prices look good (when multipool switches to it for 'most profitable') I sell it off.


yeah that is what i don't like about it! i mined about 80,000 & then the diff is higher & erratic & the cryptsy price has dropped a tad?

so after a few hours it was less profitable than ltc to mine









I do things a little different to you guys, I just mine a coin turn it into litecoin & then sell them on ebay









as long as i get over a ltc a day im not to bothered, but at the current diff on them i can just about get under one.

that's why i need a new alt coin i can mine for a bit so i can keep the flow going


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> It won't reach that point dmfree. I've just accepted my losses and moved on. There weren't enough people on this coin at all.


Well if you don't want them anymore, I'll trade you 11k Earthcoin for the lot.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I use the D2 pool for both DGC and WDC: https://wdc.d2.cc/


Same pool I use also. Very good if you are 24/7 mining. Not so good if you are hoping on and off


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Same pool I use also. Very good if you are 24/7 mining. Not so good if you are hoping on and off


im using the block factory for wdc now, it seems to be the biggest? so more blocks!

it seems ok so far to me.

the lottocoin pool I was on seems to of stalled, think I got out just in time lol


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Well if you don't want them anymore, I'll trade you 11k Earthcoin for the lot.


hahahaha


----------



## ccRicers

The Coinye exchange is online: 0daycoins.com

Going by the prices and demand, it looks to be another Mooncoin.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The Coinye exchange is online: 0daycoins.com
> 
> Going by the prices and demand, it looks to be another Mooncoin.


Not even allowed to see the exchange without making an account? Looks fishy...


----------



## utnorris

Not sure what is up with Middlecoin lately, but payouts seem to be down quite a bit. It would be nice to know what they are mining at any given point to see how profitable the mining is.


----------



## Faint

Did something happen to Nutcoin? I know the site was down but it seems like it's back up.


----------



## thebufenator

What happened to EAC?

Was hoping it would pump again.......


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Not enough people mining, its not going to get a good debut on an exchange, if one at all.


----------



## Faint

Oh well. At least I have 1.1M to hold. Might still mine it for a couple more days or so with my 6870. I'll put my 290 towards doge or wdc.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Not enough people mining, its not going to get a good debut on an exchange, if one at all.


What happened was that the launch was so quiet, and uneventful, that people are not paying a lot of attention to it. Especially with Coinye's controversy and the Doge's rise.


----------



## Joell28

guys if u like Lottocoin or want to know about it check my sig


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Lottocoin goes up and down quite a bit, What I do is keep what I have mined in an exchange, then when prices look good (when multipool switches to it for 'most profitable') I sell it off.
> 
> For a suggestion, I am sticking with Doge. I think the value will go up after mid February. This is speculation though.


Why?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Why?


Block halving.
Whats the best motherboard for 6x gpus around here?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

With my single 6950/6970, about to top 1 million Nutcoin. I hope when this hits the market it's actually worth the estimated value on the webpage - at the current price shown what I have is worth around 0.53 Bitcoin!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> With my single 6950/6970, about to top 1 million Nutcoin. I hope when this hits the market it's actually worth the estimated value on the webpage - at the current price shown what I have is worth around 0.53 Bitcoin!


Yeah I've hit 1.4 Million yesterday morning, haven't mined since. Thats on a single 7970. May mine some more now as I can't get my 2nd 7970 in my loop until a new part I've ordered arrives, perhaps I'll take it 2 Million.


----------



## AlDyer

Missed Nutcoin too, 2 weeks till I get a GPU again


----------



## scutzi128

Doge difficulty to the moon. Switching to nutcoin/coinye while the difficulty is low.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Not sure what is up with Middlecoin lately, but payouts seem to be down quite a bit. It would be nice to know what they are mining at any given point to see how profitable the mining is.


Check your unexchanged balance. Mine is really high so my payout seemed a little low but it wasn't that bad because I have so much unexchanged.

RPC difficult change slowly coming again. 63 more blocks.


----------



## legoman786

Lot's of people are complaining about Middlecoin on BTC Talk lately. I've been waiting 3+ days for my payout *after* the 1 week threshold.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Block halving.
> Whats the best motherboard for 6x gpus around here?


I really like my Asrock H81 BTC


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I really like my Asrock H81 BTC


Pictures or a review maybe?







I want to see your personal thoughts on it.


----------



## dealio

middlecoin has been sucking lately... dragging too much unexchanged, then losing a lot of value when it finally exchanges. i do not think there's skimming. the pool grew too large and cant dump small coins without devaluing them.

enter switchercoin. i am giving this other obscure multi coin pool a try for a while, at least until i get 0.5 LTC to payout.

compared to middlecoin, it has 1/10 the hashrate and its not as minimal. you must register, it can payout to several coins/wallets, it truly autoexchanges with no man in the middle waiting for a good price. it pays in LTC instead of BTC.

if anyone else tries it out , post what you think, i have found very little about switchercoin, only an empty thread at bitcointalk and very short thread in russian from the developers.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Doge difficulty to the moon. Switching to nutcoin/coinye while the difficulty is low.


Me too, I'm switching to NUTcoins while difficulty is low, currently I have about 1.5M nutcoins


----------



## cam51037

I've been mining Nutcoins for awhile and have quite a stash now, I can't wait for it to get to an exchange. I'm looking to purchase some new RAM from WTCR and hopefully this Nutcoin mining will pay for it.


----------



## Moragg

To all nutcoin miners - look here: 

It won't just take off by itself, it does need active promotion by the community - and at the moment that is us.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

There are going to be so many disappointed people when it gets on an exchange and the price is 1/10000 of the Nutlaw...


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There are going to be so many disappointed people when it gets on an exchange and the price is 1/10000 of the Nutlaw...


Currently "nutlaw" says that is worth ~50 satoshi each, so if we do get a btc/nut exchange (most likely scenario) it can't fall that low.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There are going to be so many disappointed people when it gets on an exchange and the price is 1/10000 of the Nutlaw...


yeah, it will be so cheap, it will be traded against LTC only.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Wouldn't surprise me. Maybe if the dev showed his face more than to just complain about his site being down, more people would have been interested in the coin.


----------



## meckert15834

I know it won't hit the market at the price of nutlaw. But if it does nut will have made me a millionaire!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

There's no way. Not being a downer, but there's no way you would be a millionaire due to the amount of nut mined so far.


----------



## ccRicers

I guess the 50k NUT transaction limit is supposed to help 'enforce' NutLaw by some degree... or at least help get its price closer to that.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm Debbie Downer today I suppose.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Btw, do not mine at TradeMyBit. I made today half of what I would normally make. And this is after checking all my confirmed and unconfirmed coins. Will be switching to switchercoin to test it out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Btw, do not mine at TradeMyBit. I made today half of what I would normally make. And this is after checking all my confirmed and unconfirmed coins. Will be switching to switchercoin to test it out.


Really? I've been having great success with it so far.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I've made in a day .006btc. I usually make at least .017 btc a day. That would mean I only made less than $6 yesterday, which is horrible.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Currently "nutlaw" says that is worth ~50 satoshi each, so if we do get a btc/nut exchange (most likely scenario) it can't fall that low.


How do you figure it can't fall that low? I predict it will be much much lower then that.

How exactly does this 50k transaction limit change anything except make it slightly inconvenient? If I wanted to dump my coins I could dump 1mil in 20 transactions. Set auto transactions to my exchange at 40k, autotrade as they come in, or hold and do 20 transactions quick when the price is up. Nothing new is accomplished by this coin according to my understanding of it. Can someone who is familiar with this coin explain how the transaction changes anything in the crypto world?

I know my 'tone' with this coin may be off putting but this really just looks to me like a dev taking advantage of the fact that half the community already has the mindset they are going to make a million dollars in a day. I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Can't tell, because the dev is nowhere to be found really. I'm taking a defeatist tone as well, because I mined a lot of it, but I'm now almost certain that its going to be worthless, IF it even manages to get put onto a exchange. There have been coins that died before even getting that far.

And it doesn't really stop anything. Like you said, auto transactions or quickly do multiple transactions. Its not stopping anyone. I'm upset I wasted my time on this coin.


----------



## dealio

here's my nutcoin hype explanation. replace bit with nut.


----------



## antonio8

Need some advice if anyone can steer me in the right direction. I know nothing about Intel always used AMD.

I have an Intel DX58S0, I know it isn't the greatest but I got it for $5 at Fry's a while ago.

I am looking for a LGA1366 cpu. I see a bunch on ebay and that's about it.

Should I be looking for an I7 or the Xeon cpu's. I am really looking to pay less than $150 for it.


----------



## gunslinger0077

What pool is everyone using for DOGE?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> What pool is everyone using for DOGE?


HashFaster was better for me than any other Doge pool I tried.

Anyway, my doge wallet will not sync. I updated to the latest wallet and I get a "not enough space"


----------



## Namwons

have you tried deleting your appdata/roaming/DogeCoin (wallet.dat backed up) and reloading the whole chain?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Anyway, my doge wallet will not sync. I updated to the latest wallet and I get a "not enough space"


most recent blocks get saved to AppData for the wallet, and it filled up your OS drive. fastest way to get space empty recycle bin and delete your temp folders in your C: drive


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> middlecoin has been sucking lately... dragging too much unexchanged, then losing a lot of value when it finally exchanges. i do not think there's skimming. the pool grew too large and cant dump small coins without devaluing them.
> 
> enter switchercoin. i am giving this other obscure multi coin pool a try for a while, at least until i get 0.5 LTC to payout.
> 
> compared to middlecoin, it has 1/10 the hashrate and its not as minimal. you must register, it can payout to several coins/wallets, it truly autoexchanges with no man in the middle waiting for a good price. it pays in LTC instead of BTC.
> 
> if anyone else tries it out , post what you think, i have found very little about switchercoin, only an empty thread at bitcointalk and very short thread in russian from the developers.


Is this like middlecoin were I only need 1 wallet but for Litecoin? I don't need a wallet for every coin do I?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

You can send the LTC straight to cryptsy. Or whaterver exchange you use.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> most recent blocks get saved to AppData for the wallet, and it filled up your OS drive. fastest way to get space empty recycle bin and delete your temp folders in your C: drive


That's one of the main reasons I want to cut down on mining many coins, because I end up with a lot of wallets and blockchains for coins I no longer care about.

Or maybe I should upgrade my OS drive to a 128 GB


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I've been mining Nutcoins for awhile and have quite a stash now, I can't wait for it to get to an exchange. I'm looking to purchase some new RAM from WTCR and hopefully this Nutcoin mining will pay for it.


Make sure you email them to be sure it's in stock. A lot of stuff they have up, they don't actually have in stock.


----------



## ivanlabrie

"2014-01-11 at 10:45am EST Had some issues over-night with one of the back-end servers. I've replaced that server and things should be operational again. Apologies for the down time!"

trademybits was slower than usual yesterday, that explains it...back to that pool, it's really good. They have an auto ltc/btc payout thingie coming, for lazy people.


----------



## dmfree88

i cant believe nutcoin is still growing its amazing. slowly but surely! Got big plans guys check out the fanclub (in my sig) for some info and here for the giveaway info to get more peeps going nuts!:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.msg4472850#msg4472850


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Make sure you email them to be sure it's in stock. A lot of stuff they have up, they don't actually have in stock.


Hmm I've made a few orders from there and haven't heard of that, but I'll definitely do that!

I asked them about stocking 780's (preferably the Classifieds) but they never replied back to me. 

In other news I've switched my miner over to Middlecoin, possibly a bad idea. It's been mining for around 3 hours probably but on my stats page it doesn't show any hashing speed whatsoever. What are the resting of you guys mining right now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd reccomend us.trademybit.com, been using it for a few days and except for one day it was great.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend us.trademybit.com, been using it for a few days and except for one day it was great.


Is that an auto switching pool like middlecoin and hashcows?


----------



## barkinos98

Wait one single 6970 can make 1mil nutcoin and its worth 0.5btc?
Oh yeah this friday im going to start mining on 5-6 of 290's... should be good!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Its not even close to being worth that much. Don't even pay attention to nutlaw, its total bs. I have over 4mil coins, and I don't expect them to be worth any more than maybe .15BTC


----------



## Faint

Maybe... maybe not.


----------



## dealio

a middlecoin alternative just launched http://wafflepool.com/ multi coin, auto exchange/pay to BTC wallet, 1% total fees









but i need to stay on switchercoin until i make 0.5 LTC before i can try it out , maybe i'll go halfsies

lazy pools FTW


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Its not even close to being worth that much. Don't even pay attention to nutlaw, its total bs. I have over 4mil coins, and I don't expect them to be worth any more than maybe .15BTC


You dont help nutcoin by hating on it







. If it keeps going up and the difficulty reaches a high enough point we will all benifit and it will be worth more. The difficulty must rise to bring up worth. If we work together and do alot of giveaways we can all prosper in the future. Its not about how easy it is now. Use those nuts to spread the word then the rest of the nuts you have will be worth more







.


----------



## barkinos98

This friday im speculated to be in posession of 12 cards, which 10-11 i can use to mine on friday/saturday









BTW, i dont care too much if nut is a failure (nothing beats catcoin) launch or not, if its easy i'll mine some and keep it as a rainy day fund.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I should Have 10 cards on Friday as well









Going to be running 6 270s on a rig (hopefully the Fatal1ty board does well with it) then my 3 7950 rig, and a new r9 290 for hashing on my desktop. Should be 5 Mhash


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Its not even close to being worth that much. Don't even pay attention to nutlaw, its total bs. I have over 4mil coins, and I don't expect them to be worth any more than maybe .15BTC


You've been a real negative nancy hating on NutCoin. If you are holding NUT it is NOT in your best interest to hate on it (especially, publicly). Just because it isn't HUGE right out of the gate doesn't mean it's a fail. It's actually a good thing.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Yeah, well get the dev to show up more often and I'll take it more seriously. You want me to be more excited for the coin, yet he doesn't show up at all unless really its complaining about the website. I'm not going to stop holding, but come on, everyone knows that that nutlaw is purely speculative, and I seriously doubt that when it gets on an exchange I'm going to make 2 grand off of two days. I'll mine, but I will be pessimistic. Its better to be prepared for the worst than not be and be met with disappointment.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You've been a real negative nancy hating on NutCoin. If you are holding NUT it is NOT in your best interest to hate on it (especially, publicly). Just because it isn't HUGE right out of the gate doesn't mean it's a fail. It's actually a good thing.


There is a huge difference between being a 'hater' and correcting outlandish perceptions of what could happen with the market and what should be expected. Pointing out that the NutLaw means nothing strengthens the community because it will leave less people complaining when they realize it the hard way. Soooooo many people think they will become a millionaire tomorrow because this guy put that stupid counter on the webpage.

Would I like to see it take off? Yes; I have a large holding on coin. But lets be realistic and admit its more than wishful thinking to assume NutLaw. I would much rather someone explain to me that my expectations are unrealistic and why they are unrealistic then have a dev tell me with no explanation why a coin 'should be valued' at a curtain rate with nothing backing that claim. This is a community where I would like to think we look out for each other, and ask questions when someone makes a claim that is along the lines of "Well I made an equation, and lets just agree the price should follow this line, even though its 1000x overvalued"

Edit: By no means am I saying do not mine this coin. I am saying if you choose to mine the coin you should have a realistic perception of the situation, the Nutlaw counter is deceitful to say the least.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There is a huge difference between being a 'hater' and correcting outlandish perceptions of what could happen with the market and what should be expected. Pointing out that the NutLaw means nothing strengthens the community because it will leave less people complaining when they realize it the hard way. Soooooo many people think they will become a millionaire tomorrow because this guy put that stupid counter on the webpage.
> 
> Would I like to see it take off? Yes; I have a large holding on coin. But lets be realistic and admit its more than wishful thinking to assume NutLaw. I would much rather someone explain to me that my expectations are unrealistic and why they are unrealistic then have a dev tell me with no explanation why a coin 'should be valued' at a curtain rate with nothing backing that claim. This is a community where I would like to think we look out for each other, and ask questions when someone makes a claim that is along the lines of "Well I made an equation, and lets just agree the price should follow this line, even though its 1000x overvalued"


Exactly


----------



## dmfree88

Its based on difficulty being at a certain level. If we had 4x the mh we do then it would be worth a ton more because its more difficult to get. Once its popular it will be worth more. Once enough ppl get on it and it does release on exchange it will be atleast closer to nutlaw. Your two days could be worth that much if u hold long enough and the difficulty rises. This coin can make early investors rich if we dedicate ourselves and try to expand to more users/services. The dev isnt doing enough but the nut community can and we could still be heading toward huge profits. Have faith, give faith, mention nut everywhere u can. It really still has nowhere to go but up


----------



## Moragg

It'd take a community effort to get it off the ground - I'm willing to donate 500K NUT to any good nutcoin promotion.

And I made 2.5BTC off 30 hours mining EAC, and would have made 5BTC if I'd waited for the best price. So huge returns aren't impossible, though I don't think we'd get anywhere near that with how hard it is to find the dev - though we could still make a decent amount.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Yea I wasn't saying that the nutlaw was true. I haven't believed it for one second, but constant pesimistic postings IS GOING TO push it closer to death. That's all I'm saying. Don't mean to come off rude. Just saying, if you are mining a coin and talking about how it is crap you should probably stop mining it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> It'd take a community effort to get it off the ground - I'm willing to donate 500K NUT to any good nutcoin promotion.
> 
> And I made 2.5BTC off 30 hours mining EAC, and would have made 5BTC if I'd waited for the best price. So huge returns aren't impossible, though I don't think we'd get anywhere near that with how hard it is to find the dev - though we could still make a decent amount.


What type of Hashing power did you have to get 2.5 BTC in 30 hrs?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> This friday im speculated to be in posession of 12 cards, which 10-11 i can use to mine on friday/saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, i dont care too much if nut is a failure (nothing beats catcoin) launch or not, if its easy i'll mine some and keep it as a rainy day fund.


Crazy how you managed to get a mining rig of that size on the way but you couldn't quite cut it with your budget for your main watercool build







Will you be revisiting it if you get a profit from your mining? What makes Catcoin so special?


----------



## dmfree88

Theres info on the giveaway plans in the fan club (in my sig). Still need alot of nut


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> It'd take a community effort to get it off the ground - I'm willing to donate 500K NUT to any good nutcoin promotion.
> 
> And I made 2.5BTC off 30 hours mining EAC, and would have made 5BTC if I'd waited for the best price. So huge returns aren't impossible, though I don't think we'd get anywhere near that with how hard it is to find the dev - though we could still make a decent amount.
> 
> 
> 
> What type of Hashing power did you have to get 2.5 BTC in 30 hrs?
Click to expand...

2.5MH/s - but I solo-mined EAC from the beginning, so got the benefit of the 5x block rewards and the initial bug the pools had.


----------



## Namwons

CoinedUp has working trading charts up if anyone cares.


----------



## legoman786

So glad that more alternatives to hashcows and middlecoin are popping up. We need mode of them.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well I decided to skip the wait for my risers, I'll run 4 of the R9 280X's. Having issues installing Windows, of course


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well I decided to skip the wait for my risers, I'll run 4 of the R9 280X's. Having issues installing Windows, of course


You'll need two server fans to cool 4 sandwiched cards.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Do you have to fill up all of the 16x PCI slots before you use the 1x? Or will I be fine running 2 cards off 16x slots and 4 off 1x?


----------



## antonio8

Anyone else trying Switchercoin experiencing their hash drop to almost 0 about every hour or hour and a half? Or is this normal because the site is switching to another coin at these times?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You'll need two server fans to cool 4 sandwiched cards.


Not if I open the window and put the box fan in bringing in 32* air


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Not if I open the window and put the box fan in bringing in 32* air


please report back with your temps


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> please report back with your temps


Will do







I may need to wear a few sweatshirts to bed but ehh, I can live with it if I'm making money!

Finally got Windows installing, had to remove a stick of RAM? Weird...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may need to wear a few sweatshirts to bed but ehh, I can live with it if I'm making money!
> 
> Finally got Windows installing, had to remove a stick of RAM? Weird...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Could be faulty RAM. While you're pulling it apart to put in the risers try running MemTest on a CD, see if it finds any errors.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may need to wear a few sweatshirts to bed but ehh, I can live with it if I'm making money!
> 
> Finally got Windows installing, had to remove a stick of RAM? Weird...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


bad ram stick maybe? better than DOA GPU though


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Could be faulty RAM. While you're pulling it apart to put in the risers try running MemTest on a CD, see if it finds any errors.


Will do. Will try loading Windows with just the "offending" stick installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> bad ram stick maybe? better than DOA GPU though


Fingers crossed that none of the GPUs are DOA. Reading reviews on Newegg, there are a few people complaining of DOAs.


----------



## Ali Man

I'm trying to setup a mining client and am having trouble trying to understand what to do. I have a wallet, two of them, as mentioned in the first post. When I open the guiminer, some stuff comes up like host, vectors, thread concurrency.

I'm not sure what I'm doing, lol....


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Fingers crossed that none of the GPUs are DOA. Reading reviews on Newegg, there are a few people complaining of DOAs.


I wouldn't worry about those reviews too much, it seems many of the reviews on Newegg are just people complaining that the product is DOA, I guess most people don't have a reason to review it if it works as it should for them.


----------



## Ali Man

430Mhash/s low for a 780 ti @ 1345Mhz?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 430Mhash/s low for a 780 ti @ 1345Mhz?


Yes extremely low. Some people are pulling around 700.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yes extremely low. Some people are pulling around 700.


I'm using slushs pool, so I should change my server or something?


----------



## legoman786

Started hashing at wafflecoin. Let's see how it does.

Also, middlecoin'ers, H2O has sounded off and said the auto payout script is buggy and looking to have it fixed by Wednesday.

Follow Middle here: https://twitter.com/middlecoinpool


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'm using slushs pool, so I should change my server or something?


Your pool won't affect your hash rate. Hash rate is dependent upon your GPU. You'll need to tweak the 780 ti some more. I'd be glad to help you but I don't know anything about Cuda mining/ Nvidia. I think I heard someone say you need both high core and memory clocks. Not just memory clocks like AMD.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Whelp, it looks like one of the sticks of RAM is dead. I'm disappointed Corsair... plugging the second stick in results in a BSOD right after getting into Windows.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Your pool won't affect your hash rate. Hash rate is dependent upon your GPU. You'll need to tweak the 780 ti some more. I'd be glad to help you but I don't know anything about Cuda mining/ Nvidia. I think I heard someone say you need both high core and memory clocks. Not just memory clocks like AMD.


Well 1345Mhz is the most that I can pull from it, any more and the drivers would restart. Memory isn't making a difference, just tried it.

So 430MH/s isn't good enough to keep mining on?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys, can I get some help with my config file? It just opens and closes.

Code:



Code:


cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-engine 1070 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048

Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hey guys, can I get some help with my config file? It just opens and closes.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-engine 1070 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeffinslaw






When that happens to me I just put it as basic as possible and add one thing at a time. Its not very time friendly but it works


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> 
> When that happens to me I just put it as basic as possible and add one thing at a time. Its not very time friendly but it works


Having it as

Code:



Code:


cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x

doesn't even work


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well that's because you still need to add intensity, threads, thread concurrency, worksize.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Well that's because you still need to add intensity, threads, thread concurrency, worksize.


Okay, having it as

Code:



Code:


cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192

doesn't work either.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

No idea then.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Okay, having it as
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> doesn't work either.


Can you put "pause" under the line and see if it tells you the error

"cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
pause"

The pause works for me for CUDAminer so I can see.

Never tried it for cgminer

*EDIT:* I use port 8080


----------



## note235

any recommendations for a mobo that does 5 gpus?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Can you put "pause" under the line and see if it tells you the error
> 
> "cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
> pause"
> 
> The pause works for me for CUDAminer so I can see.
> 
> Never tried it for cgminer
> 
> *EDIT:* I use port 8080


Yah, I will check tomorrow. Just installed the two of them and running them with GUIMiner, a measly 600kHash/s, at least it is better than nothing.

And the Sapphire cards are 2.5 slots thick, can only run two







ahhhh I need that mining rack, the risers, and the board ASAP.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Moragg

EAC has just hit cryptsy, price has already gone up 40% - and I managed to nab a few at 201 satoshi









Edit: over 300 satoshi now









Edit: aaaand on it's way down again after a huge dump.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> EAC has just hit cryptsy, price has already gone up 40% - and I managed to nab a few at 201 satoshi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: over 300 satoshi now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: aaaand on it's way down again after a huge dump.


Looks like the buy orders only hit 268. People when nuts on the sell orders. Just saw a few in the 500's lol. Pretty sweet pump though glad you took advantage. Where you able to actually buy and sell on cryptsy? Whenever I buy on their it takes hours so I've stopped pay attention to it.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Looks like the buy orders only hit 268. People when nuts on the sell orders. Just saw a few in the 500's lol. Pretty sweet pump though glad you took advantage. Where you able to actually buy and sell on cryptsy? Whenever I buy on their it takes hours so I've stopped pay attention to it.


It went all the way up to 0.8 with a 1BTC buy order at 348, but then someone dumped - look at the buy/sell orders at that price.

I haven't even transferred them to cryptsy (I want to avoid them if possible) but I may deposit small amounts there to see if they've improved much recently. People are claiming extremely short deposit times, and I haven't heard any horror stories recently...

Edit: just to clarify, I bought the EAC on coinedup straight after seeing the announcement - when there were no orders for EAC on cryptsy.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hey guys, can I get some help with my config file? It just opens and closes.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-engine 1070 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Add

Code:



Code:


Del *.bin

To the line above cgminer

Code:



Code:


del *.bin
cgminer

Also, I have an issue with drivers most recently. Play with those and see what happens.


----------



## ccRicers

I think I sold most of my EAC for DOGE, can't remember now. Coinedup shows it going for 239 Satoshi, which looks pretty normal as always.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Okay, having it as
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> doesn't work either.


Add the -T parameter. Just "-T" nothing else needed for it. It will go in detail what happens when launching CGminer and it will also spot errors for you. --verbose will create an error log too.


----------



## RAFFY

Well this guy is going back to busting Nuts!!! Hopefully I can hit 10million soon!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Well this guy is going back to busting Nuts!!! Hopefully I can hit 10million soon!


10M... wow, that's loads. What's the current network hashrate of le NUT?

Edit: and EAC is back to 360. I wonder when the next dump will be...


----------



## dogbiscuit

Anyone try this ?
http://www.smos-linux.org/


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Okay, having it as
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> doesn't work either.


Try adding -D at the end and running it by clicking in the white space of the window with SHIFT right click then running the launch.bat from the CMD.. You can do this by just dragging the Launch.bat into the CMD window and hit ENTER


It wont close and the -D will hopefully give you a ton of information to help you solve the issue.

This is from the Readme
Quote:


> -D Enable debug output


It is usually way more information than you need but this can be helpful when trying to figure out the exact issue


----------



## ArcticZero

What's the best coin to mine at the moment for profit? Been out of the loop for a while. I have just 1MH/s to play with though.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Well this guy is going back to busting Nuts!!! Hopefully I can hit 10million soon!


That's a lot more faith than I have for it. I'll mine 2M or so in the next couple days and then I'm back on known commodities. There just aren't compelling reasons to believe it will amount to anything more than any of a hundred junk coins that have appeared and disappeared without so much as a whimper in the past year.

Although it's totally worth it just to see. Plus it's kind of fun to mine something once in awhile where I can find tons of blocks! Of course, it doesn't really do me any good personally since I'm mining for a pool... but it's still fun to see BLOCK FOUND come up this often (I found a block within about 15 secs of starting one of my workers).


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I've been using 0daycoins.com to dump my coinye. Works well. I would suggest not dumping everything you have at once if you try it out though.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> 10M... wow, that's loads. What's the current network hashrate of le NUT?
> 
> Edit: and EAC is back to 360. I wonder when the next dump will be...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's a lot more faith than I have for it. I'll mine 2M or so in the next couple days and then I'm back on known commodities. There just aren't compelling reasons to believe it will amount to anything more than any of a hundred junk coins that have appeared and disappeared without so much as a whimper in the past year.
> 
> Although it's totally worth it just to see. Plus it's kind of fun to mine something once in awhile where I can find tons of blocks! Of course, it doesn't really do me any good personally since I'm mining for a pool... but it's still fun to see BLOCK FOUND come up this often (I found a block within about 15 secs of starting one of my workers).


I'm just mining that because the difficulty is so low right now. Hell over night I already mined around 1.3mil. Expected to reach right around 2.5-2.7. Plus it's fun seeing that many coins.


----------



## tice03

For those that missed out on securing a HD 7950 Newegg has the combo deal of the decade. HD 7950 combo deal.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, that combo makes no sense. The MB only has 4 PCIe slots, are the two extra HD7950's spares?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's a lot more faith than I have for it. I'll mine 2M or so in the next couple days and then I'm back on known commodities. There just aren't compelling reasons to believe it will amount to anything more than any of a hundred junk coins that have appeared and disappeared without so much as a whimper in the past year.
> 
> Although it's totally worth it just to see. Plus it's kind of fun to mine something once in awhile where I can find tons of blocks! Of course, it doesn't really do me any good personally since I'm mining for a pool... but it's still fun to see BLOCK FOUND come up this often (I found a block within about 15 secs of starting one of my workers).


I'm just going to keep one of my rigs with just a 290 and a 7950 good for about 1600 kh/s on it for awhile. I am almost at 2.5 mil nuts in just about 2 days of mining. I'm alternating the rest of my rigs between coinye/doge depending on the difficulty.

Newegg is seriously pissing me off. I had to rma a doa 290 and I sent it in on the 19th and I still don't have it back and it has not even changed status from received. At this point it has probably cost me close to $200 in loss of production. Thanks newegg.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Yeah, that combo makes no sense. The MB only has 4 PCIe slots, are the two extra HD7950's spares?


There are two PCI 1x slots


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Newegg is seriously pissing me off. I had to rma a doa 290 and I sent it in on the 19th and I still don't have it back and it has not even changed status from received. At this point it has probably cost me close to $200 in loss of production. Thanks newegg.


That's still better than me. My rig has only been running 3 cards for over a month now because the 4th one was almost DOA and after waiting 2 weeks for the RMA they then sent me another faulty card.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There are two PCI 1x slots


And two PCIe 2.0 slots for a total of 4. The combo has 6 GPU's.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> That's still better than me. My rig has only been running 3 cards for over a month now because the 4th one was almost DOA and after waiting 2 weeks for the RMA they then sent me another faulty card.


Not to downplay both of your situations, but there is such a shortage of cards that it would not surprise me if newegg just does not have a card to send you both. There isn't anything they can do really if you have a DOA card and want an exchange when inventory is 0. They could hold back inventory for returns but that wouldn't make much sense for them when they would have to hold back several of each card just to help out a few customers. The return process has always treated me pretty good with Newegg, I am guessing it is due to lack of inventory.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> And two PCIe 2.0 slots for a total of 4. The combo has 6 GPU's.


LoL yes that was my bad, :FacePalm:


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There are two PCI 1x slots


utnorris is right the board only has 4 total PCI Express slots, two @ x16 and two @ x1. Wanted to see who was going to mention that first about the two extra GPUs. Obviously this is meant as a "miner combo", but whoever created it really doesn't know what they should have included. Why they left off a SSD or HD which would complete the mining rig is also a question mark.

Also those Visiontek HD 7950s are arguably the ugliest graphics card I have ever seen.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> For those that missed out on securing a HD 7950 Newegg has the combo deal of the decade. HD 7950 combo deal.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


Just bought 5 of them!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> And two PCIe 2.0 slots for a total of 4. The combo has 6 GPU's.


The extra 2 GPU's are for beating yourself upside the head after receiving your stupid purchas.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Ok mined some more coinya, got about 250K. Is it worth mining USDe?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

How about that 42 coin? What's peoples thoughts on it? Price of 1200BTC/coin


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> This friday im speculated to be in posession of 12 cards, which 10-11 i can use to mine on friday/saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, i dont care too much if nut is a failure (nothing beats catcoin) launch or not, if its easy i'll mine some and keep it as a rainy day fund.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy how you managed to get a mining rig of that size on the way but you couldn't quite cut it with your budget for your main watercool build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be revisiting it if you get a profit from your mining? What makes Catcoin so special?
Click to expand...










I'm fine without watercooling my main rig as its literally dead silent, when im typing/have something playing through my speakers it is impossible to hear. Only becomes a problem when its 3am in the morning when my parents is asleep and the house is dead quiet, the HDD vibrates :/

But, of course i will watercool this with some of the profit I make, although most will either go into stocks, college fund or just personal things such as clothing etc etc









It appears so that we will get it (I'm building it with a friend) about on friday; if its not this week, will be next week. Also, catcoin is a huge failure if you ask me, since the dev wasnt around when it was the given time to launch (he didnt participate on launching his own coin)...


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> How about that 42 coin? What's peoples thoughts on it? Price of 1200BTC/coin


Yikes, last I seen it was 500BTC/42.

Where did you see that price at?

I have been doing it for about 7 hours. I don't have a lotof khs, only 1,300 but I am using it all on the 42. @ 0.000030124. Don't laugh at me.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Where to mine 42?


----------



## barkinos98

Also guys, which makes more sense? (profit wise)

Getting a 10% cut on the hashrate of the farm
Getting a 10% cut on the coins mined (any coin)
or
Getting a 10% cut on the USD, when the coins are cashed out.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Also guys, which makes more sense? (profit wise)
> 
> Getting a 10% cut on the hashrate of the farm
> Getting a 10% cut on the coins mined (any coin)
> or
> Getting a 10% cut on the USD, when the coins are cashed out.


clearly it depends on the coin(s) value at everyone of those events

i would do #1 or #2


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Yikes, last I seen it was 500BTC/42.
> 
> Where did you see that price at?
> 
> I have been doing it for about 7 hours. I don't have a lotof khs, only 1,300 but I am using it all on the 42. @ 0.000030124. Don't laugh at me.


Crypsty just added it, where are you mining it?


----------



## Eggy88

Has anyone tried TAGcoin? has been on the top of the profit vs BTC charts for some time now. With my 3Mh/s i should be mining 1 BTC every 12-13 day with trade TAG --> BTC, compared to each 35 day with DOGE..


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Crypsty just added it, where are you mining it?


I am using http://42.cryptopools.com/

They seemed to have the best hash rate

Cryptsy had it at 500/1 last night when I started now it is 1250/1


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Also guys, which makes more sense? (profit wise)
> 
> Getting a 10% cut on the hashrate of the farm
> Getting a 10% cut on the coins mined (any coin)
> or
> Getting a 10% cut on the USD, when the coins are cashed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly it depends on the coin(s) value at everyone of those events
> 
> i would do #1 or #2
Click to expand...

I'm going to be setting the coin (thinking of rotating them weekly as the thing will be run 24/7) so I guess calculations need to be done :/
Thanks though


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Has anyone tried TAGcoin? has been on the top of the profit vs BTC charts for some time now. With my 3Mh/s i should be mining 1 BTC every 12-13 day with trade TAG --> BTC, compared to each 35 day with DOGE..


Don't expect it to stay at the top for long. The only reason it's at the top now is because it's difficulty has dropped by 50-60% versus it's 24hr average according to Coinwarz. Those numbers about earning 1 BTC in less then 20 days are usually a mirage and only occur when difficultly has plummeted recently and the exchange prices haven't fallen yet which they usually do as well.


----------



## ccRicers

Can anyone explain GalaxyCoin's difficulty? It sporadically jumps up and down in difficulty several times per day, and as a result it sometimes tops CoinWarz' profitability chart by several orders of magnitude. In reality it's not really that profitable because the 24 hour coin average is much lower. It sounds like the network devotion to GalaxyCoin is not that great and its blockchain is highly sensitive to hashrate changes.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I think its a broken coin


----------



## Darth Scabrous

The pools for 42 will not tell you how much 42 you will make per day. It just stays at 0.00000000


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I DOUBLED MY BITCOIN AMOUNT JUST BUYING 42! HOLY CRAP


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> The pools for 42 will not tell you how much 42 you will make per day. It just stays at 0.00000000


Dedicated pool is currently working on it, it is difficult because people will have .0000000xx payouts because there is only 42 total blocks that will ever exist.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> The pools for 42 will not tell you how much 42 you will make per day. It just stays at 0.00000000


probably because decimal points

0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001337

also, please edit your posts / stop spamming this thread, its cluttered enough as it is


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I DOUBLED MY BITCOIN AMOUNT JUST BUYING 42! HOLY CRAP


Did you buy just before that bubble that went from 500 to 1500 bitcoin?


----------



## ArcticZero

Started mining 42 now @ 1MH/s. Wonder if I'll get anything..

EDIT: No work available from pool after just a few minutes. Meh.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Yeah, I bought in with .3 btc at 600, then sold at 1200


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Yeah, I bought in with .3 btc at 600, then sold at 1200


LOL you convinced me to send .5 BTC to Cryptsy. Price is dipping but there's a small bounce back up. Wish me luck.


----------



## barkinos98

damn, mining 42 first thing on one rig
on the other nutcoin
and on the last doge as its been rising and some extra wont hurt


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Switchercoin has added 42.


----------



## legoman786

Hashcows has added 42. Doesn't seem that Wafflepool has yet, though.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Hashcows has added 42. Doesn't seem that Wafflepool has yet, though.


Say goodbye to profitability... Once it hits those multicoin pools difficulty will shoot up and ruin everyone's day.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

For mining? Yes. But if you part attention to trades you can still make a decent amount.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> For mining? Yes. But if you part attention to trades you can still make a decent amount.


I mean no offense by this but what things were you paying attention to when you doubled your money? That to me just seems like blind luck.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

It's had dips all day. Its not like its been staying at that amount the entire time. Also, see how when you trade smaller coins, the change is miniscule with price changes? Now think how big a change it is when you are dealing with a coin worth hundreds of btc, instead of a few satoshi.

At least, that's how I'm able to visualize it. May not make sense to anyone else, and I may be entirely off, but that's just what I've seen.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> It's had dips all day. Its not like its been staying at that amount the entire time. Also, see how when you trade smaller coins, the change is miniscule with price changes? Now think how big a change it is when you are dealing with a coin worth hundreds of btc, instead of a few satoshi.


The last sentence is a hundred percent backwards. As the price goes up in BTC the amount to get an equal return also goes up. To get a 20% positive return you need a coin to go from .0000025 to .0000030 in order for you to get a 20% return on those '42 coins' you had to assume that people would think that they were worth $108,000 dollars more per coin then when you purchased them. You turned out to be right; or lucky, either way. Hopefully your future trading goes as well as that.

For example, when Doge is real low, that is when you make a killing on it. I'll buy at .00000026 and sell at .00000027 in circles from impatient people. What seems like a negligible price difference makes me 3%.


----------



## ccRicers

I have no idea what caused the bubble on 42 coin but I have a feeling it has something to do with it being added to multi-coin pools, or that it's newly added to Cryptsy (I actually don't know how long it's on Cryptsy since I barely use it).


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I see what you are saying. I'm still learning a lot of stuff, but I'm somewhat hopeful, at least for the rest of today. Usually I make $15 a day, so adding an extra .3btc in one day is...i guess I would say exhilarating?
And maybe I was on at the right time on the right day, who knows? And if I make an incorrect statement anyone, just tell me I'm stupid and what's right. Gotta learn somehow.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I see what you are saying. I'm still learning a lot of stuff, but I'm somewhat hopeful, at least for the rest of today. Usually I make $15 a day, so adding an extra .3btc in one day is...i guess I would say exhilarating?
> And maybe I was on at the right time on the right day, who knows? And if I make an incorrect statement anyone, just tell me I'm stupid and what's right. Gotta learn somehow.


Your ability to gain and lose money depends on how much you wager, much like gambling. If your goal is to earn $200, it's much easier to do if you can wager (buy) $1000 than $500. $1000 would only require a 20% gain while $500 requires a 40% gain. But what blkdoutgsxr is probably saying is as the price goes up, it is less feasible for the coin to increase by the same % in the next time frame.

As an example, Bitcoin was $13 at the beginning of 2013 and around $900 at the end. That's almost a 7000% increase in price. The next _possible_ 7000% from that end-of-year price to the end of this year would be much more difficult to achieve than the last.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I see what you are saying. I'm still learning a lot of stuff, but I'm somewhat hopeful, at least for the rest of today. Usually I make $15 a day, so adding an extra .3btc in one day is...i guess I would say exhilarating?
> And maybe I was on at the right time on the right day, who knows? And if I make an incorrect statement anyone, just tell me I'm stupid and what's right. Gotta learn somehow.


I wish I was in your shoes LoL, I did not have the balls to make that trade, it paid off for you though. Just remember for everyone that is feeling great there is someone who got the 'short end of the deal'. I am pretty new to trading. Just make sure you do not get overly confident and base future trades on a single great one (Though I catch myself doing is sometimes). It reminds me of when people sit down at a slot machine and on pull 3 gets a jackpot and they start calculating 'at this rate' type figures. LOL.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

yeah, I've learned from trades before that is not the way to do it. I used to just trade btc, and then I bought in at $200, and it dropped down to $89. I thought I would just count my losses and pull out. Next month, bam, $1000. I sucked at trading, and was very impatient.


----------



## arcade9

Someone should make a daytrading guide, like learning to spot patterns and pumps, graph reading, etc. I think Ivan used to do it before, if I remember correctly he said he was doing daytrading before or at least he can give us some tips


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Someone should make a daytrading guide, like learning to spot patterns and pumps, graph reading, etc. I think Ivan used to do it before, if I remember correctly he said he was doing daytrading before or at least he can give us some tips


Well, there is this thread, but it's not getting a lot of action.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Someone should make a daytrading guide, like learning to spot patterns and pumps, graph reading, etc. I think Ivan used to do it before, if I remember correctly he said he was doing daytrading before or at least he can give us some tips




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1uhs5n/how_i_am_trading_into_more_doge_through_exchanges/

Edit: Honestly I think most people who are looking for trading advice are expecting an answer that is much easier then day trading actually is. The skinny on day trading is put in long hours, read every article you can on the coins you have decided to trade, make a plan, stick to your plan, understand trade Fees and how they affect your margins, and grind it out. I think trading between two 'good' currencies like LTC and BTC is a good place to start because you can use articles to decide whether you think the exchange rate will rise or fall and play that, generally with minimal risk because the market stays between .028 and .033(ish).

If you are looking or greater profits then that would give you then you can play with crap coins, but with greater returns comes much more risk. Coins like Coinye and Sexcoin have no reason to have a future so they are difficult to decide why people would find them more or less valuable within the day.


----------



## ArcticZero

Purchased 0.03 BTC worth of 42. Hope the trend is still good when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Soooooooo BTer has locked BTC withdraws? Ummmm WAT?

Edit: That was weird, I kept getting an error message saying they have disabled BTC withdraws but now it is working.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1uhs5n/how_i_am_trading_into_more_doge_through_exchanges/%5B/URL
> 
> (credit goes to SinatraFan for the picture)


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Soooooooo BTer has locked BTC withdraws? Ummmm WAT?
> 
> Edit: That was weird, I kept getting an error message saying they have disabled BTC withdraws but now it is working.


i have stopped using them because of exchange fees and the fact they screw you on the last two decimals.

have you try converting to LTC and cashing out in LTC? its quite cheap atm.

...good for you


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> And you also need monitors... lots and lots of monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (credit goes to SinatraFan for the picture)


I love all the hi tech monitors, and then that fugly tv in the back lol


----------



## Darth Scabrous

1.2490886465224E-8
That would be .00000001249..... right?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> 1.2490886465224E-8
> That would be .00000001249..... right?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Hey! I actually know some math! If that really even counts lol. Thanks for confirming!


----------



## GoLDii3

Meh. Not so profitable to mine that 42 coin.

Damn,things have go down for scrypt coins,i remember some weeks ago when LTC was at 40 $.


----------



## legoman786

Wafflepool has picked up 42. I see it in my ledger.


----------



## NomNomNom

Does anyone know of motherboards that are under 60 dollars which can support 4 gpus?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Wish I was the Dev of 42 coin with his 1% premine, 1% of 42 = .42 coins.... @ Current prices he is looking at around $550,000 USD in coin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Someone should make a daytrading guide, like learning to spot patterns and pumps, graph reading, etc. I think Ivan used to do it before, if I remember correctly he said he was doing daytrading before or at least he can give us some tips


I'd reccomend reading: www.tradingview.com for some quick tips.
Use bitcoinwisdom.com and trade btc/usd, read news, read graphs, learn about day trading at babypips.com, learn some more at investopedia and have fun!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1uhs5n/how_i_am_trading_into_more_doge_through_exchanges/%5B/URL
> 
> Wish I was the Dev of 42 coin with his 1% premine, 1% of 42 = .42 coins.... @ Current prices he is looking at around $550,000 USD in coin.


Tasty pre-mine!


----------



## arcade9

guys, any touts about USDE? I'm currently mining at http://usde.poolerino.com since the other pools are down or not giving payouts. I believe it has potential, at least a coin with a good name and not those cat, meow,nyan, cage, conye, erhmahger coins...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Risers arrived from China today! The quality is actually pretty decent, it doesn't feel "cheap" to be honest. I'm sure it is hand soldered but it looks like they did a good job, here are some pictures, light is kind of bad and I had to use my iPhone.













Jeffinslaw


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Risers arrived from China today! The quality is actually pretty decent, it doesn't feel "cheap" to be honest. I'm sure it is hand soldered but it looks like they did a good job, here are some pictures, light is kind of bad and I had to use my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw






Sweet let us know how they work!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> guys, any touts about USDE? I'm currently mining at http://usde.poolerino.com since the other pools are down or not giving payouts. I believe it has potential, at least a coin with a good name and not those cat, meow,nyan, cage, conye, erhmahger coins...


I asked about these earlier, but didn't get a response. I mined briefly, and got 540 coins, no idea if they'll go anywhere though sorry lol


----------



## Darth Scabrous

seems that they are trying to get people who mined a huge amount of coins early to give them back and distribute evenly. Big hashers are probably laughing their butts off at that request. As for how it is doing, they say that it is supposed to hit an exchange soon, though which one, I have no idea. Couldn't hurt to mine a few.


----------



## ccRicers

42 coin is slowly on the up and up. Chances of getting that Asus monitor I wanted are looking good.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

How often should you expect a payout from protoshares? I'm sitting at .06, that's after 3 days, I don't understand why its so little.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> 42 coin is slowly on the up and up. Chances of getting that Asus monitor I wanted are looking good.


What is the likely hood of making money on it, I can only hash at about 650Khash, I looked at a pool and theres quite a few with 10's of Mhash's, seems like I won't get much


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How often should you expect a payout from protoshares? I'm sitting at .06, that's after 3 days, I don't understand why its so little.


PTS went GPU mining. If you're using your CPU, LOL. *ahem* Sorry. I was seriously invested (as much as I could anyway) into PTS, then GPU miners hit the shores.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> What is the likely hood of making money on it, I can only hash at about 650Khash, I looked at a pool and theres quite a few with 10's of Mhash's, seems like I won't get much


Can't say, I haven't mined any. I just bought it with BTC. But the prices are getting shaky right at this moment, they are moving up and down by 200 BTC per coin every minute. I would just hold.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> PTS went GPU mining. If you're using your CPU, LOL. *ahem* Sorry. I was seriously invested (as much as I could anyway) into PTS, then GPU miners hit the shores.


S.O.A.B!


----------



## barkinos98

How much sense does it make to get USB risers?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Lol, stopped it, and my both my 280x shot up to 750-760h


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> How much sense does it make to get USB risers?


They're $30 each aren't they? I got 5 of the molex/6-pin for $31 plus $25 shipping. Shipping to turkey for the USB risers would probably break the bank.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> S.O.A.B!


Wouldn't this make the difficulty skyrocket like when BTC and LTC moved to GPU mining? I thought it would be good news for the early miners who mined more at low diff..


----------



## barkinos98

Nah, i was just wondering. I already have 15 or so risers on order, all x1-x16 and powered. It appears it wont be here soon, so i'll build the thing without the risers and distrubute my cards in rigs i know








Pictures coming this friday!


----------



## arcade9

what do you guys think?

mine a newborn coin since first day that has potential and hold for a few weeks-months till it hits a exchange and cash out?

or

mine an already established coin with high difficulty?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

really depends on how you see things. If you are short-minded in goals, it would be best to mine an established coin. But if you are in for a long haul and don't mind waiting for a chance at a huge payout, the new coins are better.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> How much sense does it make to get USB risers?


I say for 19usd each, they are a good buy. Quality beats the crap out of those Jeffinslaw got, and those are half decent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> really depends on how you see things. If you are short-minded in goals, it would be best to mine an established coin. But if you are in for a long haul and don't mind waiting for a chance at a huge payout, the new coins are better.


Risky business...if you need to pay power and you have a farm, mine multipool and whatnot on most of the rigs, maybe dedicate a few to new coins.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> And you also need monitors... lots and lots of monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (credit goes to SinatraFan for the picture)






only takes 4 WS 9000s, or 5870 eyefinity cards to do that - and you can mine on it while you day trade!


----------



## Darth Scabrous




----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Just got my first electricity bill since I started mining heavily... And.... WOW.

In other news, I will be doubling what my usage was last month but be my hash power will be x3


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Just got my first electricity bill since I started mining heavily... And.... WOW.
> 
> In other news, I will be doubling what my usage was last month but be my hash power will be x3


wow what is your current hashpower?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Just got my first electricity bill since I started mining heavily... And.... WOW.
> 
> In other news, I will be doubling what my usage was last month but be my hash power will be x3


i hope you're not not breaking even...


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone have coinye they're looking to trade for NUT?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> i hope you're not not breaking even...


Think I am slightly ahead, but less ahead then I was hoping to be TBH. Electricity is .199/KWH here. When I did my initial calculating when I decided to invest in this I used the wrong bills, which all showed .143/KWH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> wow what is your current hashpower?


1700K/hash

Edit: I mined quite a bit of coins that will hopefully pay out a little down the road, like NUT. Also I have high hopes for coins like Earthcoin, WorldCoin, and DigitalCoin which I mined. Also, Doge


----------



## selk22

California does Tiered power usage and I got my bill and basically have stopped heavy mining hah! They have me now at .30 cents a kw... INSANE!

I miss living in Texas now.

Most likely I will just hold onto my mining GPU's and the coins I have to trade and make money that way. Once I am out of this hippie state I can continue my quest for a GPU farm!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> California does Tiered power usage and I got my bill and basically have stopped heavy mining hah! They have me now at .30 cents a kw... INSANE!
> 
> I miss living in Texas now.
> 
> Most likely I will just hold onto my mining GPU's and the coins I have to trade and make money that way. Once I am out of this hippie state I can continue my quest for a GPU farm!


Have you thought about splitting your farm up across multiple locations? IE: 1 at home, 1 at family member A, another at family member B, etc.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Have you thought about splitting your farm up across multiple locations? IE: 1 at home, 1 at family member A, another at family member B, etc.


I have yes but I don't have enough family here to make that happen honestly. I only moved here to save money with free rent while I study my CCNA heavily. So I should be out of here in about 2-4months and hopefully GPU mining is still profitable


----------



## arcade9

who wants a farm of 100 280x's?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAPPHIRE-TRI-X-R9-280X-3GB-GDDR5-OC-UEFI-for-Bitcoin-Litecoin-100PCS-500-pcs-/321278787326?_trksid=p2054897.l4276

Thats like 80k Mhs


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> who wants a farm of 100 280x's?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAPPHIRE-TRI-X-R9-280X-3GB-GDDR5-OC-UEFI-for-Bitcoin-Litecoin-100PCS-500-pcs-/321278787326?_trksid=p2054897.l4276
> 
> Thats like 80k Mhs


Lol, but $500 each? Crazy price for a 280X - If you were buying that many you would probably just go wholesale from manufacturer. If you can even get them over there... I guess it'd be impossible to get that many quickly.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Lol, but $500 each? Crazy price for a 280X - If you were buying that many you would probably just go wholesale from manufacturer. If you can even get them over there... I guess it'd be impossible to get that many quickly.


http://caminoodler.com/p/951029/Sapphire%20Radeon%20TOXIC%20R9%20280X%203GB%20GDDR5%20DL-DVI-ISL-DVI-DHDMIDual%20Mini%20DP%20%28UEFI%29%20PCI-Express%20Graphics%20Card%2011221-01-40G-%252d%252d-0O00SYZXE7898.html

half of that?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> http://caminoodler.com/p/951029/Sapphire%20Radeon%20TOXIC%20R9%20280X%203GB%20GDDR5%20DL-DVI-ISL-DVI-DHDMIDual%20Mini%20DP%20%28UEFI%29%20PCI-Express%20Graphics%20Card%2011221-01-40G-%252d%252d-0O00SYZXE7898.html
> 
> half of that?


o.0 that's a really good price - I'm surprised they aren't sold out already, especially since Sapphires are supposed to be quite good for mining.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

its a scam site. They constantly list up things that are out of stock everywhere else, for absurdly low prices, but never have anything in stock. Based in Russia, at least that's what I get when I look them up.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> its a scam site. They constantly list up things that are out of stock everywhere else, for absurdly low prices, but never have anything in stock. Based in Russia, at least that's what I get when I look them up.


If it's too good to be true...

I can see people falling for it. That kind of hash/dollar ratio is a practically guaranteed ROI, so they rush to buy without checking the company out first.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I stay away from any site that has images scaled incorrectly LOL


----------



## utnorris

Anyone able to mine on Middlecoin currently? I am showing it down, but nothing posted on their website. Luckily, Hashcow is back up and you can access your account again. The only problem I have there is after about 30 minutes to an hour my hash rate drops down.


----------



## antonio8

Darn it. Crypto pool has disabled payouts due to brute force hacking attempt.

I need my 0.000002654 of 42 coin. Hah!

On a serious note though before today I had no BTC in the 3 weeks I have been mining. After messing with the 42 now I have 0.06322192.

Hopefully cryptopool releases it plus some from swithchercoin. And I might add to that. Too bad I has no hash power.

This mining is starting to get fun.


----------



## ArcticZero

Bought into 42 for a little over 1000 BTC yesterday. Saw it peak at 1500 and now I'm thinking I should've sold it then and there, since it seems to be dropping below 1100 now. You guys holding or dumping your dents?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone able to mine on Middlecoin currently? I am showing it down, but nothing posted on their website. Luckily, Hashcow is back up and you can access your account again. The only problem I have there is after about 30 minutes to an hour my hash rate drops down.


no issues here. did you check http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/ ?


----------



## meckert15834

I have been having an issue today where after a few hours 1 of my workers stops working.

Always the same card and it's the one that's plugged into my monitor.

Any ideas?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*
> 
> Bought into 42 for a little over 1000 BTC yesterday. Saw it peak at 1500 and now I'm thinking I should've sold it then and there, since it seems to be dropping below 1100 now. You guys holding or dumping your dents?


I would sell before you lose. You made a poor choice buying in after the boom had hit. Sell it now, break even or do a little better and call it a lessoned learned. Just remember you can ALWAYS buy back in if you see the value. Sometimes you have to admit you missed the boat. A few years back when I first started investing in stocks I made a huge mistake of not investing in Nvidia. It was at the turning point when Android was taking over the market and most phones were using the Tegra processors. Well after telling myself and a couple buddies it was going to be a hot stock, it jumped up 30 points in one day two weeks later. Moral of the story your not going to get em all.


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I would sell before you lose. You made a poor choice buying in after the boom had hit. Sell it now, break even or do a little better and call it a lessoned learned. Just remember you can ALWAYS buy back in if you see the value. Sometimes you have to admit you missed the boat. A few years back when I first started investing in stocks I made a huge mistake of not investing in Nvidia. It was at the turning point when Android was taking over the market and most phones were using the Tegra processors. Well after telling myself and a couple buddies it was going to be a hot stock, it jumped up 30 points in one day two weeks later. Moral of the story your not going to get em all.


Yeah, I did miss the boom unfortunately. However I did manage to sell it at 1390 BTC just now, so I made a small profit which is still nice.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> no issues here. did you check http://middlecoin2.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/ ?


Turned out they dropped the "www" from the www.middlecoin.com. They must have done it towards the end of the day. I only lost about an hours worth of mining. I am trying HashCow currently to see if the payout is better. I have been averaging $25 a day on middlecoin with 3.5MHs for the last few days, when i was averaging $40 a day before that. Some of it attribute to the high price of BTC, but not almost half.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone mining at Dedicatedpool.com? They have a 25k block find reward on Doge I might try out.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Turned out they dropped the "www" from the www.middlecoin.com. They must have done it towards the end of the day. I only lost about an hours worth of mining. I am trying HashCow currently to see if the payout is better. I have been averaging $25 a day on middlecoin with 3.5MHs for the last few days, when i was averaging $40 a day before that. Some of it attribute to the high price of BTC, but not almost half.


I'm also currently on Hasshcows. Don't be afraid when you see your balance not updating I guess there is some delay with payment due to some rounding error (or something) when they mined Ron Paul Coin for the first time.


----------



## Roulette Run

Does anybody have any experience using an AMD A series chip/mobo setup as the base for their mining rig? How do you believe it compares to other setups?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I would sell before you lose. You made a poor choice buying in after the boom had hit. Sell it now, break even or do a little better and call it a lessoned learned. Just remember you can ALWAYS buy back in if you see the value. Sometimes you have to admit you missed the boat.


So it looks like the same will happen like it did with EAC, it will only have one big boom in the beginning and will only continue to decline steadily from there.


----------



## antonio8

Wrong thread


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*
> 
> Yeah, I did miss the boom unfortunately. However I did manage to sell it at 1390 BTC just now, so I made a small profit which is still nice.


Awesome! Glad to hear you made some money!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So it looks like the same will happen like it did with EAC, it will only have one big boom in the beginning and will only continue to decline steadily from there.


Hey you never know! The volatility of these alt coins is crazy. I wouldn't hold my breath.

Take pleasure in my displeasure... Seasonic 860w XP2 caught fire


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Awesome! Glad to hear you made some money!
> Hey you never know! The volatility of these alt coins is crazy. I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> Take pleasure in my displeasure... Seasonic 860w XP2 caught fire


send it back for warranty replacement, its deemed defective if it does that


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Anyone mining at Dedicatedpool.com? They have a 25k block find reward on Doge I might try out.


I don't mine Doge there but they are pretty solid.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ouch, sorry Raffy.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Awesome! Glad to hear you made some money!
> Hey you never know! The volatility of these alt coins is crazy. I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> Take pleasure in my displeasure... Seasonic 860w XP2 caught fire


what the fudge happened there?











omg good job it didn't burn your house down!

although you could of let it & sued seasonic lol?


----------



## arcade9

Raffy, sorry for your loss.. what were you running on that seasonic?


----------



## fragamemnon

I've been catching up with the thread.
A little old comments, but anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> PTS went GPU mining. If you're using your CPU, LOL. *ahem* Sorry. I was seriously invested (as much as I could anyway) into PTS, then GPU miners hit the shores.
> 
> 
> 
> S.O.A.B!
Click to expand...

I still have 2 CPUs mining PTS. Apart from the PTS price going down, I am still scoring good sharerate on them.
My 680 is doing ~840cpm though (in comparison with an i5-3570k running on low priority which gets 266cpm).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 GPUs mining and when I want to play games I turn off my 780 and let my 6870 mine. But for some reason when my 6870 is mining it lags the whole computer. Switching tabs takes forever and there's massive mouse lag. Anyone know a fix? I don't know how this could happen considering my 780 is my main GPU and it's the one I display off of.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's using your CPU. Are you using the H flag in cgminer?
Click to expand...

It's how NVidias work - whatever is rendered by them is also eventually pushed through the AMD card as well. Which will stutter.
Have you got a display associated with the 6870 (or a dummy plug - just anything connected?)

Unfortunately, the other way around - gaming on the ATI device while [insert activity here] on the NVidia will work flawlessly. But...yeah. I am on the same boat.
If you find a workaround, do share please!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So I dabble in small amounts of trading on CoinedUp and I currently have 0.0218 BTC on there. What coin is heading up that I should throw my ~$20 into?

Edit: I'm at 1.6 million NUT. *IF* it's worth what the algorithm of "NutLaw" says it is, I'm sitting on a cool $847.73. NUT isn't on any exchanges yet, is it? I need a new motherboard... and CPU... and a crapload of GPUs...


----------



## ArcticZero

Now I'm thinking of buying 42 again, since the price is down to 850. :s


----------



## korruptedkaos

thinking of buying some better gpu's to replace my 6950's mining rig?

currently im between 2x 290's with wblocks or 3x 280x on air?

I will get more kh from 3x 280x = 2100+ kh
or 2x 290's = 1700 - 1800 kh

how hard it is it to get 900kh out of a 290?

going to go down & get them in an hour or two but im torn between choices









how loud is it going to be running on air?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> thinking of buying some better gpu's to replace my 6950's mining rig?
> 
> currently im between 2x 290's with wblocks or 3x 280x on air?
> 
> I will get more kh from 3x 280x = 2100+ kh
> or 2x 290's = 1700 - 1800 kh
> 
> how hard it is it to get 900kh out of a 290?
> 
> going to go down & get them in an hour or two but im torn between choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how loud is it going to be running on air?


Get 3 280X...use risers and a box fan. Or a few 120x38mm or whatever. Not too loud, but not nice to live with them in the room.


----------



## korruptedkaos

im gonna get the 280's but theres no full waterblocks that fit them, hope I don't regret it lol.

im not going to use risers either! don't think it will matter as I will put a couple 140mm fans on them with the case side off

& if its too loud i'll just sleep on the couch lol


----------



## MerkageTurk

Good morning my fellows

What is the best coin to mine atm?

LTC, FTC, WDC, Coinye, DOGE


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Good morning my fellows
> 
> What is the best coin to mine atm?
> 
> LTC, FTC, WDC, Coinye, DOGE


Doge, Check coinwarz.com


----------



## korruptedkaos

got them whooo hooo











now I just have the mission of installing them!







got 2 break down the loop & its copper









this should give me 4700 - 4800 kh with the 7990's

im wondering what I should really mine now? im switching between doge & WDC atm

but I seen EAC is looking pretty good now! whats a good pool for that?


----------



## scutzi128

One of my XFX 7950s died yesterday. Less then a month old and it won't even post...pos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> got them whooo hooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I just have the mission of installing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 break down the loop & its copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should give me 4700 - 4800 kh with the 7990's
> 
> im wondering what I should really mine now? im switching between doge & WDC atm
> 
> but I seen EAC is looking pretty good now! whats a good pool for that?


Multipool is what Im mining EAC on. Difficulty is low atm once it goes back up I'll switch to another coin.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> im gonna get the 280's but theres no full waterblocks that fit them, hope I don't regret it lol.
> 
> im not going to use risers either! don't think it will matter as I will put a couple 140mm fans on them with the case side off
> 
> & if its too loud i'll just sleep on the couch lol


7970 waterblocks fits 280x cards me thinks?


----------



## korruptedkaos

yeah I know xfx isn't the best, but if they break I can take them back to the shop in the first 12 months, its local so









saying that my xfx 7990's have been great so far although they are under water!

they were the cheapest lol & the only one's that were really in stock.

does anyone know if you get bf4 with these xfx cards? there's no voucher in the box's or anything & it never said you did? but I thought all R9's came with it now?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 7970 waterblocks fits 280x cards me thinks?


some do? there is some little square thing in the way that stops you? im going to get a 7970 block & see if you can dremel the square out I think


----------



## Matt26LFC

Anyone know anything about BlockChasers COYE mining pool, I've mined around 16hours and only have 21K unconfirmed!? Are they really behind or something?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah I know xfx isn't the best, but if they break I can take them back to the shop in the first 12 months, its local so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying that my xfx 7990's have been great so far although they are under water!
> 
> they were the cheapest lol & the only one's that were really in stock.
> 
> does anyone know if you get bf4 with these xfx cards? there's no voucher in the box's or anything & it never said you did? but I thought all R9's came with it now?


i believe you get the bf4 code when you register the card... i still have to register my 290









whats wrong with XFX? their support? my card came with hynix and does over 900kh/s, i hope it doesnt die


----------



## barkinos98

Confirmed: I'm getting the stuff on friday








One little problem though: the friend's dad will buy it so he might mess up :/


----------



## korruptedkaos

cool I just looked & I think your right about registering









I will try it out over the next couple of days & see how it works? will have a couple of extra copys if it works, I guess









I don't know whats wrong with xfx tbh, so far so good for me, now all my gpu's are xfx lol


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

What are peoples thoughts on Earthcoin? Was thinking about mining it while it is low difficulty but I can't tell if it just bricked the last day. If it rebounds then right now it is extremely cheap.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i believe you get the bf4 code when you register the card... i still have to register my 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats wrong with XFX? their support? my card came with hynix and does over 900kh/s, i hope it doesnt die


What are your settings? I'm only getting about 870 per card.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on Earthcoin? Was thinking about mining it while it is low difficulty but I can't tell if it just bricked the last day. If it rebounds then right now it is extremely cheap.


that's what im mining now, seems to be holding with doge & there is 2x payout on the 17th of jan, im giving it a try for a few days see how it goes I think


----------



## ccRicers

I gave up on Earthcoin lol, just wanting to see where it levels off now. With the 42 coin, I put 0.5 BTC and got back slightly less. Yesterday afternoon around 4 central time the price was doing jumping jacks for 30 minutes and I didn't quite know whether it was gonna end moving up or down...

I'm kinda new to Cryptsy but, is it possible to set auto-sells or auto buys so you can add safety barriers to your gains and losses? Like if it sells at a high price if the coin does well or make it sell at a low price if it doesn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> cool I just looked & I think your right about registering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try it out over the next couple of days & see how it works? will have a couple of extra copys if it works, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whats wrong with xfx tbh, so far so good for me, now all my gpu's are xfx lol


The coolers on the 7xxx series XFXs were quite bad... they are noisy and cool more poorly than the other brands. Supposedly the R9 series has improved.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So I dabble in small amounts of trading on CoinedUp and I currently have 0.0218 BTC on there. What coin is heading up that I should throw my ~$20 into?


If you'd asked yesterday afternoon, doge would have been the obvious choice. It's up about 15%, but it's still rising steadily, so I'd say buying into it now wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah I know xfx isn't the best, but if they break I can take them back to the shop in the first 12 months, its local so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying that my xfx 7990's have been great so far although they are under water!
> 
> they were the cheapest lol & the only one's that were really in stock.
> 
> does anyone know if you get bf4 with these xfx cards? there's no voucher in the box's or anything & it never said you did? but I thought all R9's came with it now?
> 
> 
> 
> i believe you get the bf4 code when you register the card... i still have to register my 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats wrong with XFX? their support? my card came with hynix and does over 900kh/s, i hope it doesnt die
Click to expand...

BF4 editions? I think it was supposed to have a voucher with it.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i believe you get the bf4 code when you register the card... i still have to register my 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats wrong with XFX? their support? my card came with hynix and does over 900kh/s, i hope it doesnt die
> 
> 
> 
> What are your settings? I'm only getting about 870 per card.
Click to expand...

cgminer flags:

-I 20 (bat file starts at 18, then after oc'ing manually i change it to 20 on the fly)
-w 256
---thread-concurrency 34688
OC(via afterburner, oc'in with cgminer = blackscreen):

+25 mV
+20% power
core clock 1027
memory clock 1625


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> BF4 editions? I think it was supposed to have a voucher with it.


xfx website does it by serials by the looks of it? I will try it out 2moz & see?

On another note! I remember someone on here warning me about selling crypto's on ebay lol, they told me that you had to send something physical,
well I think I just dodged my first scammer lol, for some reason he asked for a final sale price & it brought up all different postage options, So I just refunded him







& told him to be on his merry way









cheers whoever that was? I spotted it straight away thx to that info


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> If you'd asked yesterday afternoon, doge would have been the obvious choice. It's up about 15%, but it's still rising steadily, so I'd say buying into it now wouldn't be a bad idea.


I would say, buy Doge now. It made the front page of Reddit for stating that Doge's transaction volume has exceeded all the other cryptos trading volumes.


----------



## MerkageTurk

DogeCoin wallet error, please help
Quote:


> EXCEPTION: 11dBeXCEPTION
> dB:UT: nOT ENOUGH SPACE
> d:dOGECOIN-QT.EXE IN processMessages


----------



## Matt26LFC

Guys, how do I get coins from my Multipool account into Cryptsy?

Can I go direct from multipool to Cryptsy or do I need to go Multipool>Wallet>Cryptsy?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I would say, buy Doge now. It made the front page of Reddit for stating that Doge's transaction volume has exceeded all the other cryptos trading volumes.


Hoping that the prices stays around 50 from here on out.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Guys, how do I get coins from my Multipool account into Cryptsy?
> 
> Can I go direct from multipool to Cryptsy or do I need to go Multipool>Wallet>Cryptsy?


You can go straight from the mining pool to cryptsy.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> DogeCoin wallet error, please help




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1ufqns/11db_exception_error/


----------



## Krusher33

You can go direct from pool to exchange. It's simply wallet address to wallet address.


----------



## dogbiscuit

I'm running a 5850 and a 5870 on a Z77 board, using the slowest 1155 celeron

When I have the 5850 in the second slot I lose about 20 Kh/s on it

The 5870 is really slow 280 when in the first slot, 250 in the second.

I'm wondering if I have a bottleneck in this system - maybe the CPU ?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I'm running a 5850 and a 5870 on a Z77 board, using the slowest 1155 celeron
> 
> When I have the 5850 in the second slot I lose about 20 Kh/s on it
> 
> The 5870 is really slow 280 when in the first slot, 250 in the second.
> 
> I'm wondering if I have a bottleneck in this system - maybe the CPU ?


I don't know if the CPU should bottleneck it. I am running a single 7970 with a Athlon 64 and that's pumping out over 700 Kh/s. Maybe there is a conflict between the cards? Different cards would need different cgminer worker settings to be optimal.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I don't know if the CPU should bottleneck it. I am running a single 7970 with a Athlon 64 and that's pumping out over 700 Kh/s. Maybe there is a conflict between the cards? Different cards would need different cgminer worker settings to be optimal.


Well, I switched from BAMT back to my usual linux distro and the cards now run at about 280 each. Which is strange. BAMT seems to add about 60Kh/s to the 5850. I expected a lot more from the 5870, I'll try different drivers, maybe an older SDK will be better for these 5*** cards.

What sort of conflict would that be ? I use different settings in the cofig. I usually point both cards at the same pool worker and think no more of it, never thought it to be a problem.

A PCI-e x4 slot should be easily enough for this job shouldn't it ?

Tempted to go back to windows again.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> You can go straight from the mining pool to cryptsy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You can go direct from pool to exchange. It's simply wallet address to wallet address.


OK I've tried sending the Lotto Coins from Multipool to Cryptse, however nothing has come up.

All I did was go to Account Balances in Cryptse found LottoCoin clicked on LOT Actions then selected Deposit/AutoSell. I then clicked Generate New Deposit Address, I then copied and pasted that address into Multipool Payment Address configuration under LOT then hit Cash Out. Is this right guys?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> You can go straight from the mining pool to cryptsy.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You can go direct from pool to exchange. It's simply wallet address to wallet address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I've tried sending the Lotto Coins from Multipool to Cryptse, however nothing has come up.
> 
> All I did was go to Account Balances in Cryptse found LottoCoin clicked on LOT Actions then selected Deposit/AutoSell. I then clicked Generate New Deposit Address, I then copied and pasted that address into Multipool Payment Address configuration under LOT then hit Cash Out. Is this right guys?
Click to expand...

Yup, you should see your pool's balance go down and after awhile you should see it saying pending deposit at cryptsy. And they probably have a # of confirms before it actually hits your account.

If not then... oh craptsy.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Multipool.us seems the best my khs is really high..


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yup, you should see your pool's balance go down and after awhile you should see it saying pending deposit at cryptsy. And they probably have a # of confirms before it actually hits your account.
> 
> If not then... oh craptsy.


Cheers dude, there there now







Not many only 2000 lol but wanted to signup and get to learn how it works


----------



## aroc91

Doge is up 15-18% from what it was 24h ago in terms of btc and ltc respectively and shows no signs of stopping. To the moon!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yup, you should see your pool's balance go down and after awhile you should see it saying pending deposit at cryptsy. And they probably have a # of confirms before it actually hits your account.
> 
> If not then... oh craptsy.


While this just a single observation, I recently deposited 330K EAC at cryptsy and it confirmed extremely quickly. Hopefully this is indicative of a much better system since I really like Cryptsy's UI.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> While this just a single observation, I recently deposited 330K EAC at cryptsy and it confirmed extremely quickly. Hopefully this is indicative of a much better system since I really like Cryptsy's UI.


Cryptsy has been running fine for a while now. The Dev seems very active in adding new exchanges and listening to peoples feedback. I got into trading right after the DOGE problems they were having and it seems to me that after that they greatly improved.

Edit: Also speaking of Cryptsy, I made a very questionable trade this morning that has me pretty bummed out.... I am on trade tilt I think


----------



## aroc91

I haven't had any problems with cryptsy. There's the occasional deposit delay, but not recently.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> cool I just looked & I think your right about registering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try it out over the next couple of days & see how it works? will have a couple of extra copys if it works, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whats wrong with xfx tbh, so far so good for me, now all my gpu's are xfx lol


I have 8 r9 280X xfx cards, all working fine at 740kh/s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Guys, how do I get coins from my Multipool account into Cryptsy?
> 
> Can I go direct from multipool to Cryptsy or do I need to go Multipool>Wallet>Cryptsy?


You can, I use both multipool.us and us.trademybit.com for mining on two rigs...Like them both very much, deposit straight to cryptsy for autosell, has been rocking steady for a few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> I haven't had any problems with cryptsy. There's the occasional deposit delay, but not recently.


Cryptsy seriously improved their servers it seems...I'm using it again, autosell with custom rules rocks!


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone know the latest news on mcxnow.com?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have 8 r9 280X xfx cards, all working fine at 740kh/s.
> You can, I use both multipool.us and us.trademybit.com for mining on two rigs...Like them both very much, deposit straight to cryptsy for autosell, has been rocking steady for a few days.
> Cryptsy seriously improved their servers it seems...I'm using it again, autosell with custom rules rocks!


I have trouble finding the autosell options on Cryptsy. Where are they? They could have saved me a lot of time from keeping tabs on the 42 coin yesterday.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have trouble finding the autosell options on Cryptsy. Where are they? They could have saved me a lot of time from keeping tabs on the 42 coin yesterday.


Go to your Balances tab. Click on "[whatever coin your wishing to sell] Actions" and it is under Deposit/Autosell options. Click on enable autosell then you can set the autosell options.


----------



## dealio

both swtichercoin and wafflepool have been mining 42 a whole lot. maybe you want to try those autopools to avoid the craptsy complications..









ivan pls to be explaning said ruling autosell custom stuffs


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have trouble finding the autosell options on Cryptsy. Where are they? They could have saved me a lot of time from keeping tabs on the 42 coin yesterday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> both swtichercoin and wafflepool have been mining 42 a whole lot. maybe you want to try those autopools to avoid the craptsy complications..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivan pls to be explaning said ruling autosell custom stuffs


us.trademybit.com and multipool.us pay transaction fees when withdrawing coins so you can actually send them to cryptsy without issues.
Cryptsy improved their servers it seems, it's been running without a hitch for 5 days already.
I set up autosell on each wallet at the site, then change the settings to sell at highest buy bid for crap coins and highest sell bid for coins I think might go up.


----------



## dmfree88

Yea cryptsy is finally working as it should.


----------



## NomNomNom

Seems like FPGA's are already released by LTCgear.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Seems like FPGA's are already released by LTCgear.


they are releasing USB LTCMiners but its actually double the price of a 290 for same hash...
Maybe less power draw at 50W vs 250W but does it make sense?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> they are releasing USB LTCMiners but its actually double the price of a 290 for same hash...
> Maybe less power draw at 50W vs 250W but does it make sense?


Not really but the fact that they are already available to public is not good for gpu miners.
Check this out : https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2702.0
960 khash at 3.5-5 watts. Higher upfront cost but the electricity cost is laughable.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Not really but the fact that they are already available to public is not good for gpu miners.
> Check this out : https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2702.0
> 960 khash at 3.5-5 watts. Higher upfront cost but the electricity cost is laughable.


Are those even available or another pre order scam?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> they are releasing USB LTCMiners but its actually double the price of a 290 for same hash...
> Maybe less power draw at 50W vs 250W but does it make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really but the fact that they are already available to public is not good for gpu miners.
> Check this out : https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2702.0
> 960 khash at 3.5-5 watts. Higher upfront cost but the electricity cost is laughable.
Click to expand...

Electricity is at $0.08/kwh here, so im racking up some 290s this friday









But as another side project i might get some bucks made from those 290s to convert my farm to a FPGA...


----------



## denial_

Well, it weems like Coinye will never take off
Quote:


> Coinye developers say they're abandoning project as Kanye West escalates legal battle


Source

Lost 1 day mining that


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Are those even available or another pre order scam?


General consensus is that he is credible if you look around the forums about jasinlee (i haven't looked him up much) but shares should be available son according to that thread.)
here's a link to a list of ASIS/FPGA's https://litecointalk.org/index.php/topic,6506.0.html


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Well, it weems like Coinye will never take off
> Source
> 
> Lost 1 day mining that


so glad that I kept mining dogecoins


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Electricity is at $0.08/kwh here, so im racking up some 290s this friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as another side project i might get some bucks made from those 290s to convert my farm to a FPGA...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> General consensus is that he is credible if you look around the forums about jasinlee (i haven't looked him up much) but shares should be available son according to that thread.)
> here's a link to a list of ASIS/FPGA's https://litecointalk.org/index.php/topic,6506.0.html


Yeah, I've heard his name before...I'd still go for more gpus, double the cost of a 290? Get two 290s, power won't affect profits as much as hash rate does.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Well, it weems like Coinye will never take off
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Coinye developers say they're abandoning project as Kanye West escalates legal battle
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Lost 1 day mining that
Click to expand...

I have 20k i gained from a competition where i was supposed to write verses, and thats about it.
Its still a bummer though, the BEST alt coin is going out :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Electricity is at $0.08/kwh here, so im racking up some 290s this friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as another side project i might get some bucks made from those 290s to convert my farm to a FPGA...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> General consensus is that he is credible if you look around the forums about jasinlee (i haven't looked him up much) but shares should be available son according to that thread.)
> here's a link to a list of ASIS/FPGA's https://litecointalk.org/index.php/topic,6506.0.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I've heard his name before...I'd still go for more gpus, double the cost of a 290? Get two 290s, power won't affect profits as much as hash rate does.
Click to expand...

This friday if i can find all in stock i'll be having 12 of them, if not they will be here next week friday because some online stores have them.
So yeah, FPGA isnt close for me but im fine with it


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I have 20k i gained from a competition where i was supposed to write verses, and thats about it.
> Its still a bummer though, the BEST alt coin is going out :/
> This friday if i can find all in stock i'll be having 12 of them, if not they will be here next week friday because some online stores have them.
> So yeah, FPGA isnt close for me but im fine with it


Seems like they are all out of stock?


----------



## barkinos98

The 290s?
I have my sources; plus we are on different continents my friend


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Well, it weems like Coinye will never take off
> Source
> 
> Lost 1 day mining that


And 0daycoins has closed down. Well, there goes that. And also the trading for other brand spanking new currencies.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I've heard his name before...I'd still go for more gpus, double the cost of a 290? Get two 290s, power won't affect profits as much as hash rate does.


Exactly, I'm planning to get 2 290s, hopefully that will net me 4mhs along with my 280's X


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Not really but the fact that they are already available to public is not good for gpu miners.
> Check this out : https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2702.0
> 960 khash at 3.5-5 watts. Higher upfront cost but the electricity cost is laughable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> General consensus is that he is credible if you look around the forums about jasinlee (i haven't looked him up much) but shares should be available son according to that thread.)
> here's a link to a list of ASIS/FPGA's https://litecointalk.org/index.php/topic,6506.0.html


Well, darn.


----------



## cam51037

I received a USB Block Erupter today from a giveaway. I currently have it hooked up to my Raspberry Pi with my other ASICs, and it seems to be working fine. Does anyone have any cool ideas of what I could use this one for, something out of the ordinary?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I received a USB Block Erupter today from a giveaway. I currently have it hooked up to my Raspberry Pi with my other ASICs, and it seems to be working fine. Does anyone have any cool ideas of what I could use this one for, something out of the ordinary?


It only mines sha256 coins...maybe generate vanity addresses?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It only mines sha256 coins...maybe generate vanity addresses?


That's a good idea, I'll look into it.

*EDIT: *I looked into it and unfortunately that isn't possible.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

My miner just lost connection to the internet router... Really random and odd. I can't even SSH into it









Got it fixed, for some reason when if it for some reason restarts, the miner hangs on a screen that requires me to push enter on 'start ubuntu'


----------



## arcade9

Finally found some 290's in stock


----------



## knwlg

Hey guys, I have a 10g's budget to spend on some mining rigs. ASAP

Any suggestions on what to buy for best ROI.

Also Linux vs Windows, what route I should take.

Is there any updated guides on this, I've already done a lot of research but I still have some confusion.

I have about 10 years in IT, I can build these things in my sleep. But I know there is always tricks and workarounds arounds to get things to run better.

So any of you experienced miners, if you had 10g's today what would you do to to start a brand new farm.

I'm trying to minimize the issues that a beginner minner would usually come across.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That's a good idea, I'll look into it.
> 
> *EDIT: *I looked into it and unfortunately that isn't possible.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knwlg*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 10g's budget to spend on some mining rigs. ASAP
> 
> Any suggestions on what to buy for best ROI.
> 
> Also Linux vs Windows, what route I should take.
> 
> Is there any updated guides on this, I've already done a lot of research but I still have some confusion.
> 
> I have about 10 years in IT, I can build these things in my sleep. But I know there is always tricks and workarounds arounds to get things to run better.
> 
> So any of you experienced miners, if you had 10g's today what would you do to to start a brand new farm.
> 
> I'm trying to minimize the issues that a beginner minner would usually come across.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Easy:

Get Z87X-OC or any other quadfire capable board, no need for risers. Get Pentium G3220.
Get 4 R9 280X cards, or R9 290.
Get a 1000w psu and undervolt the cards flashing a modded bios using VBE7 and atiwinflash. I'd reccomend the 280X cards, easier to work with.
I know it'll cost a bit more than risers and crappy boards, but it'll be more hassle free.
Get two server fans, 5000rpm+ 120x38mm beasts, one per pair of cards.
Use a quasi-server rack case or cabinet, no need for a proper case, just some form of wind tunnel.
Get a duct, duct heat out of a window or the roof.
For an OS, easy setup and whatnot, use pendrives with Win 8 CRAPE: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=247537.0
Or get ssd's and use Win 8, but you'll need license keys, ouch.
Rinse and repeat!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That's a good idea, I'll look into it.
> 
> *EDIT: *I looked into it and unfortunately that isn't possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *knwlg*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 10g's budget to spend on some mining rigs. ASAP
> 
> Any suggestions on what to buy for best ROI.
> 
> Also Linux vs Windows, what route I should take.
> 
> Is there any updated guides on this, I've already done a lot of research but I still have some confusion.
> 
> I have about 10 years in IT, I can build these things in my sleep. But I know there is always tricks and workarounds arounds to get things to run better.
> 
> So any of you experienced miners, if you had 10g's today what would you do to to start a brand new farm.
> 
> I'm trying to minimize the issues that a beginner minner would usually come across.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy:
> 
> Get Z87X-OC or any other quadfire capable board, no need for risers. Get Pentium G3220.
> Get 4 R9 280X cards, or R9 290.
> Get a 1000w psu and undervolt the cards flashing a modded bios using VBE7 and atiwinflash. I'd reccomend the 280X cards, easier to work with.
> I know it'll cost a bit more than risers and crappy boards, but it'll be more hassle free.
> Get two server fans, 5000rpm+ 120x38mm beasts, one per pair of cards.
> Use a quasi-server rack case or cabinet, no need for a proper case, just some form of wind tunnel.
> Get a duct, duct heat out of a window or the roof.
> For an OS, easy setup and whatnot, use pendrives with Win 8 CRAPE: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=247537.0
> Or get ssd's and use Win 8, but you'll need license keys, ouch.
> Rinse and repeat!
Click to expand...

CRAPE looks amazing, only thing BAMT needed was voltage control IMO, and it looks like you can run Afterburner on that, which should allow some software voltage control. Simpler than BIOS flashing, I'll have to try that out, I could be using a lot less power... lol


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Is anyone familiar with linux that could help me troubleshoot?


----------



## ArcticZero

http://www.businessinsider.com/introducing-42coin-2014-1

Interesting read. Wish I had more BTC to spend right now.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Electricity is at $0.08/kwh here, so im racking up some 290s this friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as another side project i might get some bucks made from those 290s to convert my farm to a FPGA...


Alabama is the same too. Right now since its winter once I go over a certain percentage my power is knocked down to .06. Then in the summer it stays at .08.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy:
> 
> Get Z87X-OC or any other quadfire capable board, no need for risers. Get Pentium G3220.
> Get 4 R9 280X cards, or R9 290.
> Get a 1000w psu and undervolt the cards flashing a modded bios using VBE7 and atiwinflash. I'd reccomend the 280X cards, easier to work with.
> I know it'll cost a bit more than risers and crappy boards, but it'll be more hassle free.
> Get two server fans, 5000rpm+ 120x38mm beasts, one per pair of cards.
> Use a quasi-server rack case or cabinet, no need for a proper case, just some form of wind tunnel.
> Get a duct, duct heat out of a window or the roof.
> *For an OS, easy setup and whatnot, use pendrives with Win 8 CRAPE: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=247537.0*
> Or get ssd's and use Win 8, but you'll need license keys, ouch.
> Rinse and repeat!


I think i'll be trying out Win 8 CRAPE later this week!


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knwlg*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 10g's budget to spend on some mining rigs. ASAP
> 
> Any suggestions on what to buy for best ROI.
> 
> Also Linux vs Windows, what route I should take.
> 
> Is there any updated guides on this, I've already done a lot of research but I still have some confusion.
> 
> I have about 10 years in IT, I can build these things in my sleep. But I know there is always tricks and workarounds arounds to get things to run better.
> 
> So any of you experienced miners, if you had 10g's today what would you do to to start a brand new farm.
> 
> I'm trying to minimize the issues that a beginner minner would usually come across.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My advice would be to go with parts that are known to work together. Google google google all part numbers for mining experience because if a group of the parts don't play well then you have a really fancy power drainer.

Good luck. I thought I was experienced with hardware but mining is more finicky than overclocking and can be a major pain in the ass especially when stuff randomly stops working (still happens to my rig once in awhile). There can be a lot of baby sitting. 10 G's is a lot to be throwing into it right now with ASICs lingering and alt coins taking roller coaster rides. Also, card prices are stupidly high right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> For an OS, easy setup and whatnot, use pendrives with Win 8 CRAPE: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=247537.0


Does anybody use CRAPE? It looks interesting but the wireless not working on reboot would kill it for me right now.

Does anybody have a good voltage unlocked 280x BIOS?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> My advice would be to go with parts that are known to work together. Google google google all part numbers for mining experience because if a group of the parts don't play well then you have a really fancy power drainer.
> 
> Good luck. I thought I was experienced with hardware but mining is more finicky than overclocking and can be a major pain in the ass especially when stuff randomly stops working (still happens to my rig once in awhile). There can be a lot of baby sitting. 10 G's is a lot to be throwing into it right now with ASICs lingering and alt coins taking roller coaster rides. Also, card prices are stupidly high right now.
> Does anybody use CRAPE? It looks interesting but the wireless not working on reboot would kill it for me right now.
> 
> Does anybody have a good voltage unlocked 280x BIOS?


Modify it yourself...you don't need it unlocked, only flashed to the desired volts.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Alabama is the same too. Right now since its winter once I go over a certain percentage my power is knocked down to .06. Then in the summer it stays at .08.
> I think i'll be trying out Win 8 CRAPE later this week!


Interested to see what you think of CRAPE. I tried BAMT but go nowhere with it. Tried several USB sticks, but it would always stall during startup and never finish loading. If CRAPE works, I may give it a try.

On a side not, picked up two 290x's with AC waterblocks for $600 each, so not to shabby. Now I need a couple more power supplies and I will have 5MHs of hashing power.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Modify it yourself...you don't need it unlocked, only flashed to the desired volts.


It was a pain last time I tried it. I'll just hunt down that last one I tried flashing in vain since my RMAed 280 was still jacked.

I just plugged in my 4th 280 and so far it hashes on my gold CM 1000w but that's not the best thing for the PSU in the long run so I gotta undervolt. Rig almost finally 100% utilized FINALLY:thumb:

Being in cali though that talk about tiered power has got me nervous. I hope we don't get a surprise on the bill haha.


----------



## CravinR1

I'm pretty sure a mod win 8 is against tos


----------



## Krusher33

I got my 290X and 2x 280X's today. The 290X is Hynix memory.







The 280X's are Elpdia's.


----------



## NomNomNom

Guys, take a look a vertcoin, finally gpu ram size will be fully utilized which would make asics for it very hard to make.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Guys, take a look a vertcoin, finally gpu ram size will be fully utilized which would make asics for it very hard to make.


Trying to decide if I want to jump on this. Idk.. opinions people?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

They are actually trying to keep gpus off of it, at least that is what is says in the original thread.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=404364.20


----------



## meckert15834

Any new Nutcoin news? Haven't heard much in a while.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Can you put "pause" under the line and see if it tells you the error
> 
> "cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1Q3LtEmwYZk55efm9pvWL6xA1ajPC7AfxH -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
> pause"
> 
> The pause works for me for CUDAminer so I can see.
> 
> Never tried it for cgminer
> 
> *EDIT:* I use port 8080


This actually helped, thanks! It allowed me to see the error, check below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Add
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Del *.bin
> 
> To the line above cgminer
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> del *.bin
> cgminer
> 
> Also, I have an issue with drivers most recently. Play with those and see what happens.


Din't work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think I sold most of my EAC for DOGE, can't remember now. Coinedup shows it going for 239 Satoshi, which looks pretty normal as always.
> Add the -T parameter. Just "-T" nothing else needed for it. It will go in detail what happens when launching CGminer and it will also spot errors for you. --verbose will create an error log too.


Didn't work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Try adding -D at the end and running it by clicking in the white space of the window with SHIFT right click then running the launch.bat from the CMD.. You can do this by just dragging the Launch.bat into the CMD window and hit ENTER
> 
> 
> It wont close and the -D will hopefully give you a ton of information to help you solve the issue.
> 
> This is from the Readme
> It is usually way more information than you need but this can be helpful when trying to figure out the exact issue


That allowed me to see the error:

"'/cgminer.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."

lol wut?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

just write cgminer.exe, without the /. See if that works.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That allowed me to see the error:
> 
> "'/cgminer.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."
> 
> lol wut?


Well I am glad I could help you get this far at least









Are you running the .bat in the same location as the CGminer.exe? I know its obvious but I need to ask!

Other then that have you tried installing CGminer again and creating a brand new bat file?

And yes like Darth said take out the / I think that may be it


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> just write cgminer.exe, without the /. See if that works.


Tried both, same error pops up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well I am glad I could help you get this far at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running the .bat in the same location as the CGminer.exe? I know its obvious but I need to ask!
> 
> Other then that have you tried installing CGminer again and creating a brand new bat file?


Yep, the bat file is in the same location as cgminer.exe. I have tried re-downloading cgminer as well, tried the newest version, and 3.7.2, both don't work either. I'll try making a new bat file.

I REALLY appreciate the help guys, I really do


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Hmmm...I guess just try to re install again, or just try the new bat file. Cause I really don't see anything wrong with your code.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Hmmm...I guess just try to re install again, or just try the new bat file. Cause I really don't see anything wrong with your code.


I am such a noob... I moved the whole cgminer out of my /Program Files/ and now it works. Mining at a consistent ~750kHash/s per card









Thanks guys! I will go and rep posts now for helping!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## selk22

Awesome jeffinslaw!!

Glad we could help at least get you started on fixing the issue! Its always the simple things


----------



## Darth Scabrous

.... LOL


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Awesome jeffinslaw!!
> 
> Glad we could help at least get you started on fixing the issue! Its always the simple things


It is lol. Looks like I will need to mess with the BIOS on GPU2 because with the same clocks, it is running about 100kHash/s slower, according to *this* article, there is a fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> .... LOL


Yah, I know hahaha









However, the only way to get cgminer started is to drag the config file into a command window and hit enter, just right clicking and running as admin or not admin results in it opening and closing instantly.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Darth Scabrous

you talking about the bat file? Nah, just double click it, that's what works, at least for me.


----------



## selk22

yeah you must run it from the actual bat file not from CGminer.exe

Just double click the .bat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It is lol. Looks like I will need to mess with the BIOS on GPU2 because with the same clocks, it is running about 100kHash/s slower, according to *this* article, there is a fix.


Hmm cool well hopefully that does fix things for you


----------



## Roulette Run

It would be great if we could get a little help trying to get the nutcoin added to the exchange, it's a new start up and still very easy to mine, great for beginners or somebody who doesn't have the world's greatest mining rig. Would love a few votes up.








__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1ug3si/please_add_nutcoin_nut_to_exchange/%5B/URL


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> yeah you must run it from the actual bat file not from CGminer.exe
> 
> Just double click the .bat
> Hmm cool well hopefully that does fix things for you


That's what I do? I double click my config file (functionally the same as right click > run).


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Any new Nutcoin news? Haven't heard much in a while.


I'm mining away at it, and did about 175K on it in 24hrs. using two Asus GTX650Ti Boosts, so it's still quite a doable coin for someone that doesn't have the best rig on the planet. Still trying to get enough interest up to get it added to the exchange, see my previous post.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Finally got my rig up and running again. Reinstalled Xubuntu and got everything set up... Made some good trades (up 14% on the day) in the process and after the install my hashrates increased a little. Overall a good night, stressful, but good. Tomorrow... I hit 5+ M/hash









Edit: also I tried out CGminer 2.11 and when I went from 2.11 to 3.7.2 my hashrates increased around 20%... Just a FYI if anyone followed CryptoBadgers instructions as he had them instead of using the updated version.


----------



## antonio8

@jeffsinlaw
Glad you got it going.

Senario to anyone with multiple setups.

I want to add a 4th machine. I have my main inside and 2 in garage right now. I want to add another in the garage but take the 2 out of cases and have all 3 mobo on a piece of plywood. The 2 right now has their own hard drive and power supplies, basicly each is a full setup. For the new one. Is there a way of hooking it up so I do not need another hard drive for it? I am sure I need it's own psu. I am trying to save money wherever I can.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> @jeffsinlaw
> Glad you got it going.
> 
> Senario to anyone with multiple setups.
> 
> I want to add a 4th machine. I have my main inside and 2 in garage right now. I want to add another in the garage but take the 2 out of cases and have all 3 mobo on a piece of plywood. The 2 right now has their own hard drive and power supplies, basicly each is a full setup. For the new one. Is there a way of hooking it up so I do not need another hard drive for it? I am sure I need it's own psu. I am trying to save money wherever I can.


I use a flashdrive and Xubuntu for my miners. Saves on the cost of a HDD and OS.

I followed this for my first rig: http://www.cryptobadger.com/build-your-own-litecoin-mining-rig/


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That's what I do? I double click my config file (functionally the same as right click > run).


Yeah exact same function.

Hmm strange. I honestly am not sure on that one but as long as you can get them started it shouldn't be the end of the world


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Any new Nutcoin news? Haven't heard much in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mining away at it, and did about 175K on it in 24hrs. using two Asus GTX650Ti Boosts, so it's still quite a doable coin for someone that doesn't have the best rig on the planet. Still trying to get enough interest up to get it added to the exchange, see my previous post.
Click to expand...

With NVidia GPUs I would recommend mining ProtoShares (PTS).

Here is something you might want to read:
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0

It has the miner usage covered. Personally, I mine at http://ypool.net/
Pulling ~990cpm on a GTX 680 with core @ 1293MHz. And the card doesn't even peg the power draw @ 300W! It should be more profitable for you than scrypt mining - but just in case, see for yourself.


----------



## arcade9

Jeffinslaw, what are your settings on your 280's for 750khs? I can only run them at 715khs, did you overclock them?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Jeffinslaw, what are your settings on your 280's for 750khs? I can only run them at 715khs, did you overclock them?


My settings are 1070/1500 @ 1.1V. Besides that, it is the typical R9 280X settings as far as thread concurrency, # of threads, and 2048 shaders I believe. The one mines around 730 up to 750. The other card with the exact same clocks and settings only does 630.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> My settings are 1070/1500 @ 1.1V. Besides that, it is the typical R9 280X settings as far as thread concurrency, # of threads, and 2048 shaders I believe. The one mines around 730 up to 750. The other card with the exact same clocks and settings only does 630.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


thanks man! just tried that, I'm at 730-750, except for my last card which also does around 100khs less


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> thanks man! just tried that, I'm at 730-750, except for my last card which also does around 100khs less


No problem! You might want to check out the link I posted in my previous post. It links to a topic explaining why some 280X's get poor hashrates while others get better.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> No problem! You might want to check out the link I posted in my previous post. It links to a topic explaining why some 280X's get poor hashrates while others get better.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


yeh, I'm reading about it right now, are you using a config file or a .bat file to run cgminer?


----------



## dmfree88

https://0daycoins.com/

HAHAHA coinye tried to appear on an exchange and kanye said NOPE! good luck coinye holders you might be lucky to ever see an exchange.

just in case they change there main page:

"Dear Users, We are sorry for the inconvenience caused to you.
This was unexpected for us. We are processing your withdraws now. At the moment 90% of withdraws were already processed. No funds
are lost.

On another note, we would like to clarify that 0daycoins.com is an independent exchange with a focus
on freshly minted alt coins.

If Mr. Kanye West feels offended in any way, we want to express our sincere apology. It was never
our intention, and so, starting today, we are working on removing any trace of the coin from our
platform. We hope this will satisfy Mr. West and resolve this unfortunate matter.

We will re-open 0daycoins.com in the next few days, and will be happy to receive requests for new coins. "


----------



## RavageTheEarth

What ever happened to overclocked bits?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm pretty sure a mod win 8 is against tos


It's a Win PE thingie...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to jump on this. Idk.. opinions people?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> They are actually trying to keep gpus off of it, at least that is what is says in the original thread.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=404364.20


Someone copied yac but using regular scrypt? Sounds fishy, dev must have a gpu miner xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> yeah you must run it from the actual bat file not from CGminer.exe
> 
> Just double click the .bat
> Hmm cool well hopefully that does fix things for you


The Stilt is a well known guy who launched a single thread performance fix for Bulldozer arch cpus, made them 1000x better at superpi lol
That guy's baws!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> What ever happened to overclocked bits?


Guy disappeared...


----------



## Vonkeonig

Quark coin now available for direct USD exchange on CoinMKT:

https://stage.coinmkt.com/#/home

Definitely buying a load while they are cheap!


----------



## cam51037

I heard from /r/Litecoin this morning that the first batch of scrypt ASICs were sold yesterday morning, hopefully it isn't the end of GPU mining when these things are out in the wild, but if it is I'd be happy to buy a cheap 290X.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I heard from /r/Litecoin this morning that the first batch of scrypt ASICs were sold yesterday morning, hopefully it isn't the end of GPU mining when these things are out in the wild, but if it is I'd be happy to buy a cheap 290X.


from alpha tech or from who?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> from alpha tech or from who?


A place called GridSeed.


----------



## Krusher33

I was hoping mining on my 290X would be as easy as it was on my 7970.

First issue is that the cgminer can't seem to set the clocks right on the GPU. Going by the litecoin hardware comparison chart I started out at a base 900/1350. For whatever reason it sets the clocks to 300/150?

Ok so I try through Afterburner instead. But when I opened Afterburner, it starts having problems. When I open a browser, scroll, the screen flickers with lines... kinda like tears but not quite.

I then uninstalled Afterburner, installed Trixx instead. Opened Trixx and I'm not having the same problems. But I haven't tried OC'ing it yet. It was so close to bed time that I just tried 30 minutes in test range on BF4 with no problems.

I can remote to the pc to mess with the cgminer. I'm just wondering how to make it so that it goes by the Trixx clocks and not the config file's?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonkeonig*
> 
> Quark coin now available for direct USD exchange on CoinMKT:
> 
> https://stage.coinmkt.com/#/home
> 
> Definitely buying a load while they are cheap!


when will it start showing the price?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> A place called GridSeed.


This? http://gridseed.com/main.php

Only 60 kh/s @ 5w thats what they claim atleast and it looks like they were charging $65 a piece.


----------



## korruptedkaos

just tried the xfx thing for free BF4 codes & got this

Sorry, your product is not subject to XFX game promotion!










got my cards running now though, but they only do about 630kh each?

using guiminer with 7970 high usage setting? I might try cgminer & see if it helps tbh?

anything I need to do to bump up the kh?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> My settings are 1070/1500 @ *1.1V*. Besides that, it is the typical R9 280X settings as far as thread concurrency, # of threads, and 2048 shaders I believe. The one mines around 730 up to 750. The other card with the exact same clocks and settings only does 630.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Hey Jeff did you undervolt using Trixx?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> just tried the xfx thing for free BF4 codes & got this
> 
> Sorry, your product is not subject to XFX game promotion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my cards running now though, but they only do about 630kh each?
> 
> using guiminer with 7970 high usage setting? I might try cgminer & see if it helps tbh?
> 
> anything I need to do to bump up the kh?


I had same issue and switched to cgminer for a bump. It takes quite a bit of tweaking but you'll get there.


----------



## korruptedkaos

anything in particular?

TC, Clocks or ? what should I be messing with


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> just tried the xfx thing for free BF4 codes & got this
> 
> Sorry, your product is not subject to XFX game promotion!


i did mine last night. it was a pain.. get code from warranty insert, register card with XFX, get email with new bf4 promo code, register at amd, enter bf4 code, get email with origin key.

according to this http://xfxforce.com/en-us/features/battlefield-4-r9-launch.aspx january 14 was the deadline. try contacting support maybe they will give you a code.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i did mine last night. it was a pain.. get code from warranty insert, register card with XFX, get email with new bf4 promo code, register at amd, enter bf4 code, get email with origin key.
> 
> according to this http://xfxforce.com/en-us/features/battlefield-4-r9-launch.aspx january 14 was the deadline. try contacting support maybe they will give you a code.


I don't think the cards I have are eligible, as it does not state it anywhere & when I register them I get Sorry, your product is not subject to XFX game promotion









they are the TDFD model so Idk if your suppose to?


----------



## dealio

heads up my mining brethren







P2s are in stock @ amazon. http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Platinum-Certified-220-P2-1000-XR/dp/B00EKJQM5E/


----------



## racer86

would you guys get two 280x to mine or a single 7990? they both come out to the same price but i can fit more cards on my quadfire board if I use 7990s

also ive heard gox has been having issues with taking forever for usd withdrawals any other places to sell for usd thats easy to get out?


----------



## korruptedkaos

NOT IF THE 7990'S ON AIR!
It will get very hot believe me! I use to hit over 102'c on the first core just benching? they were under water by the time I started mining so I would say get the 280x's


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> NOT IF THE 7990'S ON AIR!
> It will get very hot believe me! I use to hit over 102'c on the first core just benching? they were under water by the time I started mining so I would say get the 280x's


what sort of hash rates are you getting off of your 7990s ?

and damn were you using any extra fans for the 7990? ive got a 150+cfm 230mm, and 3 80cfm 120mm fans dedicated for the gpus


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> heads up my mining brethren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P2s are in stock @ amazon. http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Platinum-Certified-220-P2-1000-XR/dp/B00EKJQM5E/


I have a g2 running a system plus 4 290s and its not even warm. I can only imagine this being that much better. The g2 is hands down the best PSU I've owned.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> With NVidia GPUs I would recommend mining ProtoShares (PTS).
> 
> Here is something you might want to read:
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0
> 
> It has the miner usage covered. Personally, I mine at http://ypool.net/
> Pulling ~990cpm on a GTX 680 with core @ 1293MHz. And the card doesn't even peg the power draw @ 300W! It should be more profitable for you than scrypt mining - but just in case, see for yourself.


I might recommend that you read some of the later posts on that thread, it seems the author of the program is using the user's machine to mine for himself, but nowhere does he tell us what percentage of our work he's taking for himself.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> what sort of hash rates are you getting off of your 7990s ?
> 
> and damn were you using any extra fans for the 7990? ive got a 150+cfm 230mm, and 3 80cfm 120mm fans dedicated for the gpus


between 678 - 693 kh per core using guiminer?

honestly though I would not recommend running one for mining on air









now on water they don't go above 65, prob 70 at the most if the heating is on


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> anything in particular?
> 
> TC, Clocks or ? what should I be messing with


I started off with finding max memory over clock. Then I set the core clock to 54% of that and went up/down finding the best performance.

Then starting off with basic cgminer settings, I then went up on the TC by 512 at a time till it peaked and started coming down. Go back to that peak setting, go up/down by 256 to see if it gets better. Going down by 256 did it for me.

And then later I had found all these other settings and I had no idea what they mean but they did give me a tiny bump. (I know a couple of them had to do shares for a pool I was in)

Code:



Code:


"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"no-submit-stale" : "1"

I'd give you the rest of my settings if I still had it but I didn't save it before started messing with it for my 290X. Sorry about that.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> between 678 - 693 kh per core using guiminer?
> 
> honestly though I would not recommend running one for mining on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now on water they don't go above 65, prob 70 at the most if the heating is on


alright thanks at that rate I may just go with 3 290x instead since its the same cost and slightly higher hash rate


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I started off with finding max memory over clock. Then I set the core clock to 54% of that and went up/down finding the best performance.
> 
> Then starting off with basic cgminer settings, I then went up on the TC by 512 at a time till it peaked and started coming down. Go back to that peak setting, go up/down by 256 to see if it gets better. Going down by 256 did it for me.
> 
> And then later I had found all these other settings and I had no idea what they mean but they did give me a tiny bump. (I know a couple of them had to do shares for a pool I was in)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "no-submit-stale" : "1"
> 
> I'd give you the rest of my settings if I still had it but I didn't save it before started messing with it for my 290X. Sorry about that.


thx man, I have no clue what half of that stuff is? I will just play around with TC like you said & see what I can get?

I will sort it out eventually, just have to do a good old sleuth around I guess, for now im just letting them run


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> alright thanks at that rate I may just go with 3 290x instead since its the same cost and slightly higher hash rate


would be the better idea yeah, get the 290's, im actually sort of sorry I got the 280's instead of 2x 290's.









ah well too late for me lol


----------



## Krusher33

Well I got my 290X to mine... for a couple of minutes. It blue screens after a bit and I've no idea why atm.


----------



## barkinos98

Guys, does the Z87X-OC support all 6 cards possible for it?
No way in hell i can import the H81 BTC card, so its either the Z87 G45 Gaming in a hope it works on windows/linux or the Z87X OC.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> would be the better idea yeah, get the 290's, im actually sort of sorry I got the 280's instead of 2x 290's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah well too late for me lol


ill give the 290s a look too there is only a $100 difference per card so the hash rates will be the deciding factor for me.

I wanna get a couple cards and test my ROI before I buy more


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> ill give the 290s a look too there is only a $100 difference per card so the hash rates will be the deciding factor for me.
> 
> I wanna get a couple cards and test my ROI before I buy more


The 280x gets you 750khs, and the 290 gets you 850khs - 880khs


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> The 280x gets you 750khs, and the 290 gets you 850khs - 880khs


how can I get 750khs?


----------



## barkinos98

yeah i saw like 700khs tops on the 280X; the reason why we'll get them after we finish the 290s.

overclock+cold air+unlock to X should be goood....


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> how can I get 750khs?


are you using config or .bat for cgminer?


----------



## PCSarge

for those looking for 280x/270x i may have found someone who can supply, he gets in weekly supply shipped from AMD. and even offers to waterblock the cards for free if thats your thing. im in talks with him to see if he can handle volume.

if he can ill drop you his site and let you go wild.


----------



## korruptedkaos

none of them im just using guiminer atm? ive been pool hopping like mad cause I hadn't mined for nearly a week. so testing out whats good for me. its easier than editing bats etc for now

im on multipool mining doge atm, think im staying here for a bit as doge is on the rise again & most stable/profitable right now.

ive never actually seen any significant increase in using cgminer either?

630kh per 280 is kinda low though, its not what I was expecting?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> none of them im just using guiminer atm? ive been pool hopping like mad cause I hadn't mined for nearly a week. so testing out whats good for me. its easier than editing bats etc for now
> 
> im on multipool mining doge atm, think im staying here for a bit as doge is on the rise again & most stable/profitable right now.
> 
> ive never actually seen any significant increase in using cgminer either?
> 
> 630kh per 280 is kinda low though, its not what I was expecting?


mmh, I dont use guiminer so dont know much, but I have my 280s with these clocks configured in Sapphire Trixxx

GPU Clock: 1030
Memory: 1500
Volt: 1100


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> With NVidia GPUs I would recommend mining ProtoShares (PTS).
> 
> Here is something you might want to read:
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0
> 
> It has the miner usage covered. Personally, I mine at http://ypool.net/
> Pulling ~990cpm on a GTX 680 with core @ 1293MHz. And the card doesn't even peg the power draw @ 300W! It should be more profitable for you than scrypt mining - but just in case, see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I might recommend that you read some of the later posts on that thread, it seems the author of the program is using the user's machine to mine for himself, but nowhere does he tell us what percentage of our work he's taking for himself.
Click to expand...

I've read through the thread, decided to give it a shot.
After several...well, actually a lot of hours of mining+monitoring in real time, I can say that it's safe. It mines for a couple of rounds for the author, the rest goes you. No more than 2% IIRC.

You can check it out - so far it's been doing wonders for me.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Hey Jeff did you undervolt using Trixx?


I use MSI Afterburner to undervolt them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> for those looking for 280x/270x i may have found someone who can supply, he gets in weekly supply shipped from AMD. and even offers to waterblock the cards for free if thats your thing. im in talks with him to see if he can handle volume.
> 
> if he can ill drop you his site and let you go wild.


Yes please! Keep us updated!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Jeffinslaw, what are your settings on your 280's for 750khs? I can only run them at 715khs, did you overclock them?


Here are the relevant settings I use on my 280x, get 750kh/s each. With tweaking/oc I could probably get even more but these mostly stock settings are so stable with nice kh/s that I haven't bothered.

Code:



Code:


"intensity" : "13",
"worksize" : "256",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "22336",
"shaders" : "2048",
"gpu-engine" : "1070",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"gpu-threads" : "2",

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> for those looking for 280x/270x i may have found someone who can supply, he gets in weekly supply shipped from AMD. and even offers to waterblock the cards for free if thats your thing. im in talks with him to see if he can handle volume.
> 
> if he can ill drop you his site and let you go wild.


What kind of markup over MSRP?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Here are the relevant settings I use on my 280x, get 750kh/s each. With tweaking/oc I could probably get even more but these mostly stock settings are so stable with nice kh/s that I haven't bothered.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "intensity" : "13",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "22336",
> "shaders" : "2048",
> "gpu-engine" : "1070",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",


Hmm, I'll try this out for fun when I get back from class, see if it improves my speeds at all.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Any new Nutcoin news? Haven't heard much in a while.


Yes I've reached 8 digits! I'm Nuts for Nuts







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Finally got my rig up and running again. Reinstalled Xubuntu and got everything set up... Made some good trades (up 14% on the day) in the process and after the install my hashrates increased a little. Overall a good night, stressful, but good. Tomorrow... I hit 5+ M/hash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: also I tried out CGminer 2.11 and when I went from 2.11 to 3.7.2 my hashrates increased around 20%... Just a FYI if anyone followed CryptoBadgers instructions as he had them instead of using the updated version.


Awesome. I'm currently setup at 5Mh and its pretty awesome. You will honestly see a nice improvement jumping from 3Mh or lower to 5Mh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I use a flashdrive and Xubuntu for my miners. Saves on the cost of a HDD and OS.
> 
> I followed this for my first rig: http://www.cryptobadger.com/build-your-own-litecoin-mining-rig/


Awesome I'll be using this method when I setup my miner. How do you like this configuration?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I heard from /r/Litecoin this morning that the first batch of scrypt ASICs were sold yesterday morning, hopefully it isn't the end of GPU mining when these things are out in the wild, but if it is I'd be happy to buy a cheap 290X.


There is a difference between selling orders and fulfilling orders. To me that website looks like a scam, it doesn't have a checkout page and it isn't even HTTPS. That should throw up some red flags.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was hoping mining on my 290X would be as easy as it was on my 7970.
> 
> First issue is that the cgminer can't seem to set the clocks right on the GPU. Going by the litecoin hardware comparison chart I started out at a base 900/1350. For whatever reason it sets the clocks to 300/150?
> 
> Ok so I try through Afterburner instead. But when I opened Afterburner, it starts having problems. When I open a browser, scroll, the screen flickers with lines... kinda like tears but not quite.
> 
> I then uninstalled Afterburner, installed Trixx instead. Opened Trixx and I'm not having the same problems. But I haven't tried OC'ing it yet. It was so close to bed time that I just tried 30 minutes in test range on BF4 with no problems.
> 
> I can remote to the pc to mess with the cgminer. I'm just wondering how to make it so that it goes by the Trixx clocks and not the config file's?


900/1350 is horrible for the 290x. I have tried that on all six of mine and it drops me down to 700. For me my magic number is 920/1500. If i pump either number up or down I lose a lot of hash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Interested to see what you think of CRAPE. I tried BAMT but go nowhere with it. Tried several USB sticks, but it would always stall during startup and never finish loading. If CRAPE works, I may give it a try.
> 
> On a side not, picked up two 290x's with AC waterblocks for $600 each, so not to shabby. Now I need a couple more power supplies and I will have 5MHs of hashing power.


Nice pick up! I will keep you update on the CRAPE. If I have problems with I may switch to the Xbuntu USB.


----------



## ivanlabrie

the link to the stilts thread jeffinslaw posted is a gem!

if you get less than 690 with a 7970 try the modded bios files found there.

I have most of then. I'll post them in the op (mega folder)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I can remote to the pc to mess with the cgminer. I'm just wondering how to make it so that it goes by the Trixx clocks and not the config file's?


900/1350 is horrible for the 290x. I have tried that on all six of mine and it drops me down to 700. For me my magic number is 920/1500. If i pump either number up or down I lose a lot of hash.
[/quote]

What is the default memory clock on that card? Mine is 1250 so i'm concerned about bumping it to 1500.

I'll have to do tweaking when I get home instead now. I was in process of doing a driver reinstall and I guess the pc is now locked up because it won't let me remote into it.


----------



## paul4now38

Question I have a CoolerMaster 1200W Silent Pro Gold I put 4 7970 powercolor gpu on, it could not handle it at all has any one had this problem with this psu.


----------



## barkinos98

I just hope i can get as much as 290's i can which are in stock on friday... lol
I'm 100% sure all 12 wont be available then, although we can order from other places. should i wait another week for the 290s to come (possibly wont even find 12 around turkey) or just get 280X's?


----------



## scutzi128

I run 1000/1500 and get a stable 870 kh/s across all my 290s.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Here are the relevant settings I use on my 280x, get 750kh/s each. With tweaking/oc I could probably get even more but these mostly stock settings are so stable with nice kh/s that I haven't bothered.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "intensity" : "13",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "22336",
> "shaders" : "2048",
> "gpu-engine" : "1070",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",
> 
> What kind of markup over MSRP?


What voltage are your cards running mate?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Here are the relevant settings I use on my 280x, get 750kh/s each. With tweaking/oc I could probably get even more but these mostly stock settings are so stable with nice kh/s that I haven't bothered.
> 
> What kind of markup over MSRP?


its about $20 over MSRP. plus shipping.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Awesome I'll be using this method when I setup my miner. How do you like this configuration?


It is pretty nice, I think I may have a problem with my motherboards USB though







Sometimes it gives me a few problems, I don't think it is related to the Xubuntu setup though. I really like the layout though once you get used to it. Very simple, very efficient.


----------



## arcade9

so whos mining koindashian coins?







http://www.koindashian.com/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Here are the relevant settings I use on my 280x, get 750kh/s each. With tweaking/oc I could probably get even more but these mostly stock settings are so stable with nice kh/s that I haven't bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage are your cards running mate?
Click to expand...

Stock 1.2v, they are the Asus DC2 cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Here are the relevant settings I use on my 280x, get 750kh/s each. With tweaking/oc I could probably get even more but these mostly stock settings are so stable with nice kh/s that I haven't bothered.
> 
> What kind of markup over MSRP?
> 
> 
> 
> its about $20 over MSRP. plus shipping.
Click to expand...

That's not bad as long as shipping isn't crazy, is that etailer going to be for Canada only or US/Can?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> so whos mining koindashian coins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.koindashian.com/


O great another stupid coin. I learned my lesson from mining coinye.


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> 900/1350 is horrible for the 290x. I have tried that on all six of mine and it drops me down to 700. For me my magic number is 920/1500. If i pump either number up or down I lose a lot of hash.


What type of memory do you have on your card? I have Hynix, and I've found 1025/1500 to give best results of 975KH/s to just barely 1MH/s. Any higher/lower and I get reduced hash rates. Temps don't go above 90c when mining at -I 20.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paul4now38*
> 
> Question I have a CoolerMaster 1200W Silent Pro Gold I put 4 7970 powercolor gpu on, it could not handle it at all has any one had this problem with this psu.


That seems odd. You have all 1200w available on one rail. I'm running 4 slightly ocd 290s (1000/1500 from 950/1250) on an EVGA 1000w G2 no problems (air is still cool coming out of psu). Are you overclocking them significantly?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> so whos mining koindashian coins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.koindashian.com/


After DOGE and MOON I have stopped supporting the alt coins saturating the market with stupidity.

WDC and EAC are what I hope takes me to the moon.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> 900/1350 is horrible for the 290x. I have tried that on all six of mine and it drops me down to 700. For me my magic number is 920/1500. If i pump either number up or down I lose a lot of hash.
> 
> 
> 
> What type of memory do you have on your card? I have Hynix, and I've found 1025/1500 to give best results of 975KH/s to just barely 1MH/s. Any higher/lower and I get reduced hash rates. Temps don't go above 90c when mining at -I 20.
Click to expand...

Memoryinfo says Hynix even though the default is 1250? I found that weird.

Weirder still, the 280X's I have are Elpdia according to memoryinfo but their defaults are 1500?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Well, 0daycoins.com is dead.
Quote:


> Dear Users, Withdraws are working now . Please withdraw all your funds immediately, if you requested a withdraw and didn't get it then request it again. You MUST log out and back in for the funds to be available again for the withdraw. We are sorry for the inconvenience caused to you.
> This was unexpected for us.
> 
> On another note, we would like to clarify that 0daycoins.com is an independent exchange with a focus
> on freshly minted alt coins.
> 
> If Mr. Kanye West feels offended in any way, we want to express our sincere apology. It was never
> our intention, and so, starting today, we are working on removing any trace of the coin from our
> platform. We hope this will satisfy Mr. West and resolve this unfortunate matter.
> 
> *0daycoins.com will not be reopened, we are shutting down for good.*
> Complete shutdown today at 00:00 GMT, after that the website will close it doors and you won't be able to withdraw your remaining funds, all remaining funds will be sent to random public keys.


----------



## barkinos98

i've read some stuff about a possible lawsuit for using the wallet too. what to do?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i've read some stuff about a possible lawsuit for using the wallet too. what to do?


but how are they going to know that you are using the wallet?


----------



## Moragg

Just forget about coinye. The exchanges and devs are the only people in trouble, the average joe miner is never going to be worth the effort to find and persecute.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Just forget about coinye. The exchanges and devs are the only people in trouble, the average joe miner is never going to be worth the effort to find and persecute.


Agreed ^

Fishsticks.

1 more post to 5k :O


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> yeah i saw like 700khs tops on the 280X; the reason why we'll get them after we finish the 290s.
> 
> overclock+cold air+unlock to X should be goood....


You do realize that overclocking these does not result in an increased hash rate....? There is a ratio to keep in balance to get the most hash...aka the "sweet spot" each card is different and some times the sweet spot is underclocking or using stock settings as they are................. and since the end of December there have been very few 290's that are able to be unlocked anymore, it's a rarity and only happens if one comes by a 290 from old stock from back in October..... I have had 24 various 290's and only 3 could be unlocked (1 powercolor, 1 sapphire, and 1 XFX) and I got those in October and November, nothing I have recived since December could be unlocked.... no matter what brand or where I purchased them from............ it's better off trying to obtain 290's with Hynix memory instead which in itself is a crapshot now as well...........


----------



## barkinos98

So wait what can get me extra hash then?
unlocking i'll still try my luck, seems like an easy job to try. but what needs to be overclocked for more hash?


----------



## ozzy1925

I am planning to buy 3x sapphire r290 tri-x with corsair ax 1200i psu and amd sempron 145 and as-rock board.I think i will be getting around 850x3:2550 kh/s and according to mining calculator if i mine litecoin i will earn 334 usd profit (01.8c er kw) per month and can get my investment after 6-7 months.I would like to know :Am i going to to get my investment back and start earning money ?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I am planning to buy 3x sapphire r290 tri-x with corsair ax 1200i psu and amd sempron 145 and as-rock board.I think i will be getting around 850x3:2550 kh/s and according to mining calculator if i mine litecoin i will earn 334 usd profit (01.8c er kw) per month and can get my investment after 6-7 months.I would like to know :Am i going to to get my investment back and start earning money ?


dont mine litecoin, pick a more profitable coin! you can make $10 a day more mining doge, just point your miner at multipool or a site like that









and yes, you will get your money back!


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> So wait what can get me extra hash then?
> unlocking i'll still try my luck, seems like an easy job to try. but what needs to be overclocked for more hash?[/quote
> 
> "So wait what can get me extra hash then?
> unlocking i'll still try my luck, seems like an easy job to try. but what needs to be overclocked for more hash?"
> 
> Every card needs to be fined tuned individually through trial and error.... adjusting the core ration vs memory clocks....... and these ranges change whith each cpu setup and especially with Hynix vs Elpida memory..... some cards I have underclocked, some I have overclocked and some I reset back to factory specs.......... it has not been cost negotiable to put the 290's under water, the difference in hash rate between air or water is negligible at best..........


----------



## barkinos98

okay fine i'll undervolt them as much as i can with stock speeds and keep it that way...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Any word on an exchange handling Nutcoin?

I've got 2.1 mil now, and I'd like to see if they're actually worth the ~1.5 BTC that the NutLaw algorithm says they are.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Any word on an exchange handling Nutcoin?
> 
> I've got 2.1 mil now, and I'd like to see if they're actually worth the ~1.5 BTC that the NutLaw algorithm says they are.


Damn dude, i should get on with nutcoins!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I am planning to buy 3x sapphire r290 tri-x with corsair ax 1200i psu and amd sempron 145 and as-rock board.I think i will be getting around 850x3:2550 kh/s and according to mining calculator if i mine litecoin i will earn 334 usd profit (01.8c er kw) per month and can get my investment after 6-7 months.I would like to know :Am i going to to get my investment back and start earning money ?


With that hashing power you should be looking at $30/day at least not counting power costs. Mining LTC directly isn't as profitable as mining other altcoins and trading the up to LTC or directly to BTC. I calculated it out some time ago, pretty much any decent hardware setup should see ROI within 2-3 months not considering power costs, so you may extend that to 4 months to completely pay off what you invested.

For a quick estimate. If you mine WDC with 3000k/hs you can get roughly 60 coins/day, at a price of 0.00044121 BTC/each. That makes each WDC about $0.37, so $22/day, $660/mo not including power costs. If your system cost $2000 altogether, you're looking at a 4 month ROI roughly, including power costs (just estimating). WDC isn't necessarily the most profitable right now, so ROI could be less time.

There isn't any sure answers about getting your money back, so far the cryptocurrency idea has been solid for the most part, and bounced back/crashed several times. If it holds relatively the same as it is right now you will see ROI, and anything beyond that would be profit


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What is the default memory clock on that card? Mine is 1250 so i'm concerned about bumping it to 1500.
> 
> I'll have to do tweaking when I get home instead now. I was in process of doing a driver reinstall and I guess the pc is now locked up because it won't let me remote into it.


Lol dude there is nothing to worry about. If you read through this thread and the 290/290x mining thread you'll see that 920/1500 on a 290x is a very common setup.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I got my mining board today! To bad I still don't have a case and who knows when I will... maybe I'll find a way to jerry-rig something together so I can mine with all 5 cards. There is a guy selling a mining rack here on OCN but he won't reply to my PM's?









Oh well, I will get a case soon enough and be mining at my (current) full potential!

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Doh! I forgot pictures.





Arrived from China, really loving how easy it is to order from there!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Damn dude, i should get on with nutcoins!


I keep thinking I should go back to nut, I have 1.55Mil, wasted time mining coinye, have around 259K and don't know what to do with them lol Currently mining DOGE again, need more hash power lol


----------



## barkinos98

You should check spotswood's site man, richchomiczewski.wordpress.com
i think you are talking about him? but yeah. Next time around im getting myself some of those man, that looks so good!

Also does it work with windows or no?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It is pretty nice, I think I may have a problem with my motherboards USB though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it gives me a few problems, I don't think it is related to the Xubuntu setup though. I really like the layout though once you get used to it. Very simple, very efficient.


Did you have any difficulties setting up the miners?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> so whos mining koindashian coins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.koindashian.com/


HAHAHAHAHA now people are just screwing with that couple!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> You should check spotswood's site man, richchomiczewski.wordpress.com
> i think you are talking about him? but yeah. Next time around im getting myself some of those man, that looks so good!
> 
> Also does it work with windows or no?


I am on a waiting list for his site but he has started shipping orders from the first of December so it will be a month before I can order, and then another month until I get the darn thing... I have the dimensions to make my own but idk how to go about cutting aluminum bar in my dorm room lol.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I got my mining board today! To bad I still don't have a case and who knows when I will... maybe I'll find a way to jerry-rig something together so I can mine with all 5 cards. There is a guy selling a mining rack here on OCN but he won't reply to my PM's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I will get a case soon enough and be mining at my (current) full potential!
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> *EDIT* Doh! I forgot pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived from China, really loving how easy it is to order from there!


It's not very difficult to build a makeshift mining rack for 5 cards from basic raw materials from local hardware store if you have access to a few tools....... about $25-$35 and a few hours of time.... I stopped using any cases due to heat/throttling possibilities when using multiple cards in a rig........

edit - ahhhh, not practical in a dorm room........


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> It's not very difficult to build a makeshift mining rack for 5 cards from basic raw materials from local hardware store if you have access to a few tools....... about $25-$35 and a few hours of time.... I stopped using any cases due to heat/throttling possibilities when using multiple cards in a rig........


Unfortunately, I live in a college dorm with no access to any tools. I would totally build my own rack except I don't have the tools.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> You should check spotswood's site man, richchomiczewski.wordpress.com
> i think you are talking about him? but yeah. Next time around im getting myself some of those man, that looks so good!
> 
> Also does it work with windows or no?
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a waiting list for his site but he has started shipping orders from the first of December so it will be a month before I can order, and then another month until I get the darn thing... I have the dimensions to make my own but idk how to go about cutting aluminum bar in my dorm room lol.
Click to expand...

I have access to the cutting stuff but since its of my dad's friend i need to measure twice and cut once.
I dont know the dimensions needed so i was planning to just order it from spotswood


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I have access to the cutting stuff but since its of my dad's friend i need to measure twice and cut once.
> I dont know the dimensions needed so i was planning to just order it from spotswood


You can buy the dimensions from me







hahaha I need to head over to the engineering building and chat with them to see if I can use their tools.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I've read through the thread, decided to give it a shot.
> After several...well, actually a lot of hours of mining+monitoring in real time, I can say that it's safe. It mines for a couple of rounds for the author, the rest goes you. No more than 2% IIRC.
> 
> You can check it out - so far it's been doing wonders for me.


sorry for the late reply but i 100% agree. Its worth the donation. It literally almost doubled my speed. the amount he takes to help make the next version only helps us in the future. PLUS the amount he takes is less then i make extra using his program vs others. So in the long run yam is the way to go even with the dev taking a small amount for himself. I sent him a tweet to try to get him to make cgminer 3.7.2 yam redux. Hopefully he does he said it will take awhile but he may be trying right now (he sounded like he would). If everyone sends him a tweet and maybe we can get some optimized scrypt miners from yam. Id donate some scrypt power if he can optimize the miner to make up the difference and then some like he did for PTS.


----------



## dealio

a mobo tray plus some PVC tubes / joints and glue is all you need 













buy cheap hacksaw @ homedepot


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I have access to the cutting stuff but since its of my dad's friend i need to measure twice and cut once.
> I dont know the dimensions needed so i was planning to just order it from spotswood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy the dimensions from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha I need to head over to the engineering building and chat with them to see if I can use their tools.
Click to expand...

Dude i would totally exchange dimensions for the final thing if we were on the same continent....
Although it wouldnt be my first transaction with you but thats another story/semester









(unless you sell it to someone else, that is)


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Damn dude, i should get on with nutcoins!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I keep thinking I should go back to nut, I have 1.55Mil, wasted time mining coinye, have around 259K and don't know what to do with them lol Currently mining DOGE again, need more hash power lol


Without being on an exchange like Cryptsy or CoinedUp, NutLaw is just a suggestion really. Right now it suggests $0.0006016 USD per Nutcoin (and slowly rising).
This works out to $601.60 USD per 1 million Nutcoin, or 0.71858 BTC per 1 million Nutcoin, or 1,391,622 NUT/BTC.

Truly, it's up to the market to decide what the true value of the coin is, not the algorithm.

Though, I did find NUT trading on http://www.cryptotc.us/market for between 1.8mil NUT/BTC and 2.1mil NUT/BTC.
There was only 5 open trades though, so I wouldn't take them as a bellwether of what the coin is truly worth.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You can buy the dimensions from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha I need to head over to the engineering building and chat with them to see if I can use their tools.


You can make a milk crate rig with minimal tools.. You could build it in a dorm no problem.

As easy as this,
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=66432.0


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> a mobo tray plus some PVC tubes / joints and glue is all you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy cheap hacksaw @ homedepot


Will check it out! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude i would totally exchange dimensions for the final thing if we were on the same continent....
> Although it wouldnt be my first transaction with you but thats another story/semester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless you sell it to someone else, that is)


Lol I couldn't legally sell the dimensions but they are the exact dimensions of the old mining tray from spotswood. No more talking about it though because I don't want to get reprimanded lol.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Unfortunately, I live in a college dorm with no access to any tools. I would totally build my own rack except I don't have the tools.


I used a 10 dollar hacksaw for both of my racks. Pictures will probably be up tomorrow of my new 6 GPU rig


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> dont mine litecoin, pick a more profitable coin! you can make $10 a day more mining doge, just point your miner at multipool or a site like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, you will get your money back!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> With that hashing power you should be looking at $30/day at least not counting power costs. Mining LTC directly isn't as profitable as mining other altcoins and trading the up to LTC or directly to BTC. I calculated it out some time ago, pretty much any decent hardware setup should see ROI within 2-3 months not considering power costs, so you may extend that to 4 months to completely pay off what you invested.
> 
> For a quick estimate. If you mine WDC with 3000k/hs you can get roughly 60 coins/day, at a price of 0.00044121 BTC/each. That makes each WDC about $0.37, so $22/day, $660/mo not including power costs. If your system cost $2000 altogether, you're looking at a 4 month ROI roughly, including power costs (just estimating). WDC isn't necessarily the most profitable right now, so ROI could be less time.
> 
> There isn't any sure answers about getting your money back, so far the cryptocurrency idea has been solid for the most part, and bounced back/crashed several times. If it holds relatively the same as it is right now you will see ROI, and anything beyond that would be profit


thank you both for the answers +rep.I have to pay 0.18c per kw if i use 1.2kw per hour thats:0.216cx24hours:$5,184 power cost right?As you told if i mine wdc %1 with pool fee and convert it to btc i earn $471 per month.So i can get my money back in 5 months.But what will happen if the diffuculty goes higher?


----------



## tice03

A small shelving unit like this Whitmor 6070-3436 Supreme Small 3-Tier Shelving plastic zip ties and a box fan makes a nice cheap, compact mining rig.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> A small shelving unit like this Whitmor 6070-3436 Supreme Small 3-Tier Shelving plastic zip ties and a box fan makes a nice cheap, compact mining rig.


Nice, but I don't think that'll fit anywhere in my dorm room









Jeffinslaw


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner to undervolt them


Thanks









I installed my first Sapphire 280X today (the other one's arriving tomorrow) but i must be doing something wrong. I installed Catalyst 13.12 and sdk 2.9 downloaded cgminer etc. There's something wrong with my .bat file though because it won't start

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://eu.multipool.us:3352 -u myusername.1 -p x --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 11200 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --auto-fan --gpu-fan 30-75 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --temp-target 72 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1070 --gpu-powertune -20 --no-submit-stale

Can anyone help with that?

Never mind figured it out


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Without being on an exchange like Cryptsy or CoinedUp, NutLaw is just a suggestion really. Right now it suggests $0.0006016 USD per Nutcoin (and slowly rising).
> This works out to $601.60 USD per 1 million Nutcoin, or 0.71858 BTC per 1 million Nutcoin, or 1,391,622 NUT/BTC.
> 
> Truly, it's up to the market to decide what the true value of the coin is, not the algorithm.
> 
> Though, I did find NUT trading on http://www.cryptotc.us/market for between 1.8mil NUT/BTC and 2.1mil NUT/BTC.
> There was only 5 open trades though, so I wouldn't take them as a bellwether of what the coin is truly worth.


If those numbers stay true I'm looking at a nice pay day!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> You can make a milk crate rig with minimal tools.. You could build it in a dorm no problem.
> 
> As easy as this,
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=66432.0


That's what I'll be using. Cost me a whopping $7 at walmart!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

How can I tell if my 290 has Hynix memory or not?


----------



## meckert15834

after gettng a stack of 4.5 million Nut i went back to DOGE for about a week. and im holding 750k DOGE.

i decided to put my faith back in Nut with hopes it hits the makes at a decent price. should be making about 2 million a day









P.S. i live in PA and its about 30 degrees and my heat went out today. so for once im happy im running 4 6970s and have my rig in my room. its actually keeping it pretty warm!!


----------



## opus malice

So we all know its almost impossible to find a block solo mining on your gpu. But can you get lucky? I guess what i'm asking is if you had two people hashing it out at the same time and speed could one of them stumble upon a block considerably sooner than the other?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If those numbers stay true I'm looking at a nice pay day!
> That's what I'll be using. Cost me a whopping $7 at walmart!


how many nuts are we talking?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> after gettng a stack of 4.5 million Nut i went back to DOGE for about a week. and im holding 750k DOGE.
> 
> i decided to put my faith back in Nut with hopes it hits the makes at a decent price. should be making about 2 million a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. i live in PA and its about 30 degrees and my heat went out today. so for once im happy im running 4 6970s and have my rig in my room. its actually keeping it pretty warm!!


Expect that number to increase, the nut difficulty is currently decreasing as we speak. Should be down to .36 in a little bit here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opus malice*
> 
> So we all know its almost impossible to find a block solo mining on your gpu. But can you get lucky? I guess what i'm asking is if you had two people hashing it out at the same time and speed could one of them stumble upon a block considerably sooner than the other?


Yes, you and I could start solo mining at the same and I could hit a block within 1 second. While you don't hit a block for hours, days, weeks. But it really comes down to what coin your mining and the difficulty of the coin and numerous other factors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> how many nuts are we talking?


Were talking about xx,xxx,xxx number of nuts and counting


----------



## antonio8

Weird problem I am having.

I was mining Hashcows and earlier today it only showed me at about 464kh/s. I left it running for about 2 hours and it never changed. I go to user stats and it showed my worker kh/s at 1300kh/s.

Didnt trust the readings so I switched back to Middlecoin. Now it is doing the same on Middlecoin. Only showing my kh/s at 470.

When I go and look at the cgminer they are all working fine and the kh/s is moving. Shares are going up. They all add up to about 1,500kh/s and my w.u. is about 1,281.

Is this normal and I just haven't been paying attention?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Nice, but I don't think that'll fit anywhere in my dorm room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> it's 29 inches high, 22 inches wide and 12 inches deep.


If your floor doesn't have the room, have you considered the ceiling? There's pretty much nothing up there, so you have all the room you could ever need.

Just imagine something like this, mounted over your head.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> A small shelving unit like this Whitmor 6070-3436 Supreme Small 3-Tier Shelving plastic zip ties and a box fan makes a nice cheap, compact mining rig.


zip ties are key tools for this!


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> If your floor doesn't have the room, have you considered the ceiling? There's pretty much nothing up there, so you have all the room you could ever need.
> 
> Just imagine something like this, mounted over your head.


ohhhh boy, my girl would have a heartattack and then the first thing she would say is.... "doesn't heat rise.....?" lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> dont mine litecoin, pick a more profitable coin! you can make $10 a day more mining doge, just point your miner at multipool or a site like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, you will get your money back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> With that hashing power you should be looking at $30/day at least not counting power costs. Mining LTC directly isn't as profitable as mining other altcoins and trading the up to LTC or directly to BTC. I calculated it out some time ago, pretty much any decent hardware setup should see ROI within 2-3 months not considering power costs, so you may extend that to 4 months to completely pay off what you invested.
> 
> For a quick estimate. If you mine WDC with 3000k/hs you can get roughly 60 coins/day, at a price of 0.00044121 BTC/each. That makes each WDC about $0.37, so $22/day, $660/mo not including power costs. If your system cost $2000 altogether, you're looking at a 4 month ROI roughly, including power costs (just estimating). WDC isn't necessarily the most profitable right now, so ROI could be less time.
> 
> There isn't any sure answers about getting your money back, so far the cryptocurrency idea has been solid for the most part, and bounced back/crashed several times. If it holds relatively the same as it is right now you will see ROI, and anything beyond that would be profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you both for the answers +rep.I have to pay 0.18c per kw if i use 1.2kw per hour thats:0.216cx24hours:$5,184 power cost right?As you told if i mine wdc %1 with pool fee and convert it to btc i earn $471 per month.So i can get my money back in 5 months.But what will happen if the diffuculty goes higher?
Click to expand...

If/when difficulty goes higher, then you will get less coins/hash, but then there is also a chance that the coins value goes up, either proportionally, or even higher with low difficulty. WDC has been rumored to get a nice boost in the next month or 2, since a new exchange will be coming online that lets you trade WDC directly to USD $$, that's usually one of the biggest steps for a coin to reach any kind of stable value or worth.

I don't think your power calculations are right, you can use the calculator on Coinwarz to do some quick calculations though, http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?cal=1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Weird problem I am having.
> 
> I was mining Hashcows and earlier today it only showed me at about 464kh/s. I left it running for about 2 hours and it never changed. I go to user stats and it showed my worker kh/s at 1300kh/s.
> 
> Didnt trust the readings so I switched back to Middlecoin. Now it is doing the same on Middlecoin. Only showing my kh/s at 470.
> 
> When I go and look at the cgminer they are all working fine and the kh/s is moving. Shares are going up. They all add up to about 1,500kh/s and my w.u. is about 1,281.
> 
> Is this normal and I just haven't been paying attention?


As long as you are getting out the right amount of shares/coins per day, then you can mostly ignore those graphs. They can be wildly incorrect and often are. Most of the graphs I have scene either show me 30% below or 30% above my actual kh/s, which generally averages out to the accurate amount. Maybe the stats are just broken on those sites.

I wouldn't completely discount them though, as they can be a sign that something is wrong, you just have to figure out if it is something wrong on your end or theirs.


----------



## meckert15834

been seeing talk about making mining cases. so i just made a show off your rig thread to get some ideas out there

http://www.overclock.net/t/1459421/show-off-your-mining-rig


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> been seeing talk about making mining cases. so i just made a show off your rig thread to get some ideas out there
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459421/show-off-your-mining-rig


We already have a thread like that here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1449952/post-a-picture-of-your-miner-s

But nice looking miner!


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> We already have a thread like that here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1449952/post-a-picture-of-your-miner-s
> 
> But nice looking miner!


i even looked around and didnt see one! my bad.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If/when difficulty goes higher, then you will get less coins/hash, but then there is also a chance that the coins value goes up, either proportionally, or even higher with low difficulty. WDC has been rumored to get a nice boost in the next month or 2, since a new exchange will be coming online that lets you trade WDC directly to USD $$, that's usually one of the biggest steps for a coin to reach any kind of stable value or worth.
> 
> I don't think your power calculations are right, you can use the calculator on Coinwarz to do some quick calculations though, http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?cal=1


i used the calculator and gave me the same power cost :$5.18 usd per day


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> ohhhh boy, my girl would have a heartattack and then the first thing she would say is.... "doesn't heat rise.....?" lol


True, but it wouldn't collect dust up there...


----------



## RAFFY

Does anyone remember the US site that was allowing people to backorder 290's and 290x's at regular prices?


----------



## dph314

So...since I got my miner I've been doing PPLNS on BTC-Guild. They've had pretty horrible luck since I started there. Do you guys recommend BTC-Guild and I should just wait it out? Or is there a better alternative I should strongly consider?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So...since I got my miner I've been doing PPLNS on BTC-Guild. They've had pretty horrible luck since I started there. Do you guys recommend BTC-Guild and I should just wait it out? Or is there a better alternative I should strongly consider?


Lots are recommending P2Pool, you might want to try it out. If you don't feel like setting that up try out Slush's Pool.

By the way, what miner do you have?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Lots are recommending P2Pool, you might want to try it out. If you don't feel like setting that up try out Slush's Pool.
> 
> By the way, what miner do you have?


When I was mining BTC (way back in 2011), I was running with Deepbit. I had good experiences, not sure what it's like now.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Welll bad news for me... Got my Thermaltake Toughpower XT 1375w power supply in today and they do not have PCI-e (6+2) x 2 cables, they have 8pin + (6+2) pin cable which wont work with my cards. All of my cards are 6+6 pin so I will have to run two seperate power supplies, which means returns and shipping all over again.







Also needing 6 molex is going to be tough. Thought someone said they had 6 cards running off this PSU but I guess I read wrong.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Welll bad news for me... Got my Thermaltake Toughpower XT 1375w power supply in today and they do not have PCI-e (6+2) x 2 cables, they have 8pin + (6+2) pin cable which wont work with my cards. All of my cards are 6+6 pin so I will have to run two seperate power supplies, which means returns and shipping all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also needing 6 molex is going to be tough. Thought someone said they had 6 cards running off this PSU but I guess I read wrong.


I don't understand... Can't you just get adapters to allow the connections you need?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Stock 1.2v, they are the Asus DC2 cards.
> That's not bad as long as shipping isn't crazy, is that etailer going to be for Canada only or US/Can?


us/canada, he ships out of florida. a buddy just ordered a full blown PC w/ a 3770k, 2 280x in crossfire 16gb of ram, SSD and HDD + full watercooling for $1100 shipped to his door. i call that a vendor.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Just went to windows and found it much better hashrate than linux. Don't know what I was doing wrong.

I thought CGminer 3.7 still had the scrypt miner with it - but mine defaults to phatk (but still mines scrypt).

Doesn't seem to want to go with scrypt flag enabled

- solved - some lemon said cgminer 3.7 still had scrypt mining - it doesn't.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I don't understand... Can't you just get adapters to allow the connections you need?


It is a combination of the PSU cables not being the right ones and each 270 needing 2 6pins instead of a single 6pin (which is what my other 270s needed). I could get adapters but I would need to buy 6 of them, and I would need to buy 4 more 6+8pin PCIe cables.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Without being on an exchange like Cryptsy or CoinedUp, NutLaw is just a suggestion really. Right now it suggests $0.0006016 USD per Nutcoin (and slowly rising).
> This works out to $601.60 USD per 1 million Nutcoin, or 0.71858 BTC per 1 million Nutcoin, or 1,391,622 NUT/BTC.
> 
> Truly, it's up to the market to decide what the true value of the coin is, not the algorithm.
> 
> Though, I did find NUT trading on http://www.cryptotc.us/market for between 1.8mil NUT/BTC and 2.1mil NUT/BTC.
> There was only 5 open trades though, so I wouldn't take them as a bellwether of what the coin is truly worth.


been keeping an eye on that site and they are slowly selling at those prices.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Never mind he figured it out


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone have suggestions for a two PSU setup? I will be running 6 R9 270s off them. I was thinking a 750w and a 600w but this might be overkill? Any brand recommendations?


----------



## CravinR1

I have 136K DOGE shoud I just sale or wait to see if they raise back in value?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Stock 1.2v, they are the Asus DC2 cards.
> That's not bad as long as shipping isn't crazy, is that etailer going to be for Canada only or US/Can?
> 
> 
> 
> us/canada, he ships out of florida. a buddy just ordered a full blown PC w/ a 3770k, 2 280x in crossfire 16gb of ram, SSD and HDD + full watercooling for $1100 shipped to his door. i call that a vendor.
Click to expand...

Dang that is a great deal. Much interested, keep us in the loop!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I have 136K DOGE shoud I just sale or wait to see if they raise back in value?


I think most are just banking their DOGE waiting for another nice pump.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I have 136K DOGE shoud I just sale or wait to see if they raise back in value?


What's going to happen in 3 years time when these alts people are selling are worth $10 each, but people got rid of them for a fraction of a cent ?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I have 136K DOGE shoud I just sale or wait to see if they raise back in value?


Question is, will they go back up?


----------



## CravinR1

I'd rather sale them for a fraction of a cent then have them drop to nothing and wasted the mining time.

So many alt coins saturating the market I don't see any of them retaining any value. LTC and BTC seem to be the only truly stable coins


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Just went to windows and found it much better hashrate than linux. Don't know what I was doing wrong.
> 
> I thought CGminer 3.7 still had the scrypt miner with it - but mine defaults to phatk (but still mines scrypt).
> 
> Doesn't seem to want to go with scrypt flag enabled
> 
> - solved - some lemon said cgminer 3.7 still had scrypt mining - it doesn't.


and yet im using 3.7.2 and am scrypt mining on 2 different rigs with it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'd rather sale them for a fraction of a cent then have them drop to nothing and wasted the mining time.
> 
> So many alt coins saturating the market I don't see any of them retaining any value. LTC and BTC seem to be the only truly stable coins


MEC is also quite stable price wise


----------



## pac08

If i 've set powertune to -20 do i also need to undervolt in order to save more power?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> If i 've set powertune to -20 do i also need to undervolt in order to save more power?


Yes


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Yes


Thank you very much


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So...since I got my miner I've been doing PPLNS on BTC-Guild. They've had pretty horrible luck since I started there. Do you guys recommend BTC-Guild and I should just wait it out? Or is there a better alternative I should strongly consider?
> 
> 
> 
> Lots are recommending P2Pool, you might want to try it out. If you don't feel like setting that up try out Slush's Pool.
> 
> By the way, what miner do you have?
Click to expand...

I have a 50GH BFLabs miner and a second one coming in tomorrow. Got a decent deal from their sale price before they ran out of stock. Right now it looks like the 25GH one is going for almost as much as I paid for the 50GH's.

So I'd actually make more at Slush's? I mean, do they have lower fees or anything like that? Because I like BTC-Guild, it's not like there's a specific reason I want to switch or anything, other than if there was a pool that I'd be making more coin at. BTC-Guild has had pretty bad luck since I joined, but I know that can change. So...just more or less wondering if I'll make much more anywhere else because of a lot lower fees or something like that. I'm not familiar with too many pools so I can't really compare them that well.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I have a 50GH BFLabs miner and a second one coming in tomorrow. Got a decent deal from their sale price before they ran out of stock. Right now it looks like the 25GH one is going for almost as much as I paid for the 50GH's.
> 
> So I'd actually make more at Slush's? I mean, do they have lower fees or anything like that? Because I like BTC-Guild, it's not like there's a specific reason I want to switch or anything, other than if there was a pool that I'd be making more coin at. BTC-Guild has had pretty bad luck since I joined, but I know that can change. So...just more or less wondering if I'll make much more anywhere else because of a lot lower fees or something like that. I'm not familiar with too many pools so I can't really compare them that well.


Overall, let's say in a month you'd probably make 0.5% more at Slush's Pool compared to BTC-Guild, just because of the fee difference. I don't think it would really be worth it for that, considering your doing the PPLNS mining mode on BTC-Guild. If you're doing pay-per share, than I'd say switch to PPLNS or Slush's Pool to make more.

The main reason I use Slush's Pool is to support a smaller pool, plus it was the first BTC mining pool ever made, why not support it a little?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> If your floor doesn't have the room, have you considered the ceiling? There's pretty much nothing up there, so you have all the room you could ever need.
> 
> Just imagine something like this, mounted over your head.


Thanks is sexy.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> the link to the stilts thread jeffinslaw posted is a gem!
> 
> if you get less than 690 with a 7970 try the modded bios files found there.
> 
> I have most of then. I'll post them in the op (mega folder)


Hmm? Didn't see any links, Maybe I missed it but I backtracked many pages prior to that. As you know, my 7970's, and 5850, hate me.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What's going to happen in 3 years time when these alts people are selling are worth $10 each, but people got rid of them for a fraction of a cent ?


this

and to answer the question:

REGRET


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What's going to happen in 3 years time when these alts people are selling are worth $10 each, but people got rid of them for a fraction of a cent ?
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> and to answer the question:
> 
> REGRET
Click to expand...

I think once I've paid off hardware costs completely I'll move to "the mine and hold half" mentality. Some in BTC, some in LTC, maybe WDC and EAC too if it survives the next few months.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I think once I've paid off hardware costs completely I'll move to "the mine and hold half" mentality.


You should! I have made about 10BTC in my career which I sold at an average of $100 per BTC. If I held all of that and sold at $1000 I would have $10k.....

Regret is something I know well...


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You should! I have made about 10BTC in my career which I sold at an average of $100 per BTC. If I held all of that and sold at $1000 I would have $10k.....
> 
> Regret is something I know well...


I think every original BTC miner/trader has regret. I mined 1 BTC every 36-48 hrs back in the day. It plummeted to like $3 or worse (don't remember) and I bailed, sold all my Radeon's, sold #2 and #3 PC. Everyone has almost the same story though. I should of invested in Netflix when it opened at $11 a share. Shoulda Coulda Woulda.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Hmm? Didn't see any links, Maybe I missed it but I backtracked many pages prior to that. As you know, my 7970's, and 5850, hate me.


This is the link I posted:

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0

Jeffinslaw


----------



## JMattes

I got 50 LTC that I mined..

Planning on holding for the next few years.. it seems a lot more promising now than it did a few months ago.. so it's definitely a hold game


----------



## Moragg

In my few weeks, I've had selling 600K EAC at 400 satoshi and watching price rocket to nearly 1000 (800 stable), then missed the initial RPC pump and held 2/3 of my coin, after which value has fallen by over half...

I know someone who was gifted 10 BTC a year ago and threw them in the bin thinking they were worthless







though the worst story I've heard is someone who lost 7000BTC while trying to encrypt/secure their wallet.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I think every original BTC miner/trader has regret. I mined 1 BTC every 36-48 hrs back in the day. It plummeted to like $3 or worse (don't remember) and I bailed, sold all my Radeon's, sold #2 and #3 PC. Everyone has almost the same story though. I should of invested in Netflix when it opened at $11 a share. Shoulda Coulda Woulda.


Yep. No point in dwelling in the past. Just learn from the mistakes made and move forward with a vengeance!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You should! I have made about 10BTC in my career which I sold at an average of $100 per BTC. If I held all of that and sold at $1000 I would have $10k.....
> 
> Regret is something I know well...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I think every original BTC miner/trader has regret. I mined 1 BTC every 36-48 hrs back in the day. It plummeted to like $3 or worse (don't remember) and I bailed, sold all my Radeon's, sold #2 and #3 PC. Everyone has almost the same story though. I should of invested in Netflix when it opened at $11 a share. Shoulda Coulda Woulda.
Click to expand...

I *tried* to get into BTC mining when it first came out, but I couldn't sort out the bloody instructions at all. Probably wouldn't have made much, with a G6950 and a GT220.








I find it kinda humorous now that I mine with a Radeon 6950 on a system with a G6950 processor.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What's going to happen in 3 years time when these alts people are selling are worth $10 each, but people got rid of them for a fraction of a cent ?


That's why you sell half now to cover costs and extras and do a little holding!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yep. No point in dwelling in the past. Just learn from the mistakes made and move forward with a vengeance!


This it's why man made alcohol!


----------



## BulletSponge

A friend of mine who dabbles in the stock market sent me this article. I'll just leave this here................
Quote:


> SmartMetric to Launch World's First Bitcoin Card With Biometric Fingerprint Protection
> Scheduled for Launch in Q1 2014
> NEW YORK, NY--(Marketwired - Jan 10, 2014) - SmartMetric, Inc. (OTCQB: SMME), a developer of patented biometric products, announced today it has developed and will soon launch the SmartMetric Biometric Bitcoin Card, the world's first biometric, fingerprint secured, off-line storage platform for bitcoins.
> "SmartMetric's bitcoin card can significantly accelerate the growth and rate of adoption for bitcoins as the new global currency. By applying our patented biometric technologies to a bitcoin payment card, we offer the world's first fingerprint-secured method to safely store and use bitcoins," stated SmartMetric President and CEO Chaya Hendrick.
> The SmartMetric Biometric Bitcoin Card uses the Company's patented biometric fingerprint technology, the world's smallest fingerprint reader. The card offers the benefits of bitcoins such as peer-to-peer transactions and card-to-card direct bitcoin sending anywhere in the world, while enabling real-time, in-person standard payment transactions at merchants and compatibility with standard ATMs around the world. Advanced patented fingerprint technology uses the cardholder's unique biometrics to lock and unlock the SmartMetric Biometric Bitcoin Card, providing safety and discrete portability.
> Bitcoins are becoming more widely used around the world, driven by government non-intervention and merchant and consumer demand. In the U.S., Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke recently sent a letter to the Senate noting that bitcoin may "hold long-term promise... if the innovations promote a faster, more secure and more efficient payment system." Japan, Germany, and Singapore have also recently taken an open stance on bitcoin, choosing to keep the digital currency unregulated for the time being.
> According to www.blockchain.info there are an estimated 12 million bitcoins in circulation today. With Bitcoins trading at approximately $925 per bitcoin on January 6, 2013, there is an estimated $11 billion worth of bitcoins in circulation.
> About SmartMetric
> SmartMetric, Inc. (OTCQB: SMME) develops patented biometric technologies used for security and identification, including the world's smallest fingerprint reader. The Company's proprietary advanced miniature electronics technology uses sub-micro computers to create fingerprint and security applications that were not previously possible. The world's smallest fingerprint reader is designed to fit inside standard payments cards as well as ID cards. Because of the miniature size of the electronics it is ideal for use in a broad array of products requiring an enhanced identification system. SmartMetric's products include biometric credit card and biometric debit card technologies, a medical emergency biometric card, and a MedicalKeyring(TM). For information on SmartMetric and its technology please go to www.smartmetric.com.
> Safe Harbor Statement Certain of the above statements contained in this press release are forward looking statements that involve a number of risks and uncertainties. Such forward looking statements are within the meaning of that term in Section 27A of the Securities Act of 1933 and Section 21E of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934. Readers are cautioned that any such forward looking statements are not guarantees of future performance and involve risks and uncertainties, and that actual results may differ materially from those indicated in the forward-looking statements as a result of various factors.


Bitcoin stands to take another huge leap should this take off. Time to invest in Smartmetric as it is a penny stock for now.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You should! I have made about 10BTC in my career which I sold at an average of $100 per BTC. If I held all of that and sold at $1000 I would have $10k.....
> 
> Regret is something I know well...


the irony of this...and i was mining from the start with a lowly 5770....sat on the coins and stopped mining when i hit 15 of them...sold them about 3 days ago at $1,050 a piece... and am reinvesting in hardware slowly.

along with taking a 2 week vacation to germany.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the irony of this...and i was mining from the start with a lowly 5770....sat on the coins and stopped mining when i hit 15 of them...sold them about 3 days ago at $1,050 a piece... and am reinvesting in hardware slowly.
> 
> along with taking a 2 week vacation to germany.


Congrats! Glad there was a good story! Patience pays off in life! Enjoy that well deserved hardware and vacation!!!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Congrats! Glad there was a good story! Patience pays off in life! Enjoy that well deserved hardware and vacation!!!


i shall... the irony is im now mining doge.... on 3 6850s and 2 5770s. rigs are actually in my sig. every one of the cards were either in mine or friend's pcs that got upgraded. i havent even bought hardware yet.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i shall... the irony is im now mining doge.... on 3 6850s and 2 5770s. rigs are actually in my sig. every one of the cards were either in mine or friend's pcs that got upgraded. i havent even bought hardware yet.


Hey mining is mining! You've already made more $ than everyone in this thread combined (except hokies and possibly some others). Don't sweat it!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i shall... the irony is im now mining doge.... on 3 6850s and 2 5770s. rigs are actually in my sig. every one of the cards were either in mine or friend's pcs that got upgraded. i havent even bought hardware yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mining is mining! You've already made more $ than everyone in this thread combined (except hokies and possibly some others). Don't sweat it!
Click to expand...

Now we just learn from the past mistakes of others, and HOLD the next promising coins, LTC, WDC, others... at least if you like to play the long, waiting game that is.









You never know if one of them becomes the next BTC and hits record highs just the same..


----------



## selk22

Yeah right now I am holding all my WDC and LTC and also my EAC.. I see all these coins potentially yielding big returns in the next few years and hope I am right


----------



## y2kcamaross

Anyone made any dogecoin deposits into coins-e today? Mine haven't showed up in over12 hours -_-


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Anyone made any dogecoin deposits into coins-e today? Mine haven't showed up in over12 hours -_-


nope i run cryptsy. for simple fact that i know the owners personally for one.

and for two. ive been making an arseton of LTC trading doge to LTC the last week or so


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You should! I have made about 10BTC in my career which I sold at an average of $100 per BTC. If I held all of that and sold at $1000 I would have $10k.....
> 
> Regret is something I know well...
> 
> 
> 
> I think every original BTC miner/trader has regret. I mined 1 BTC every 36-48 hrs back in the day. It plummeted to like $3 or worse (don't remember) and I bailed, sold all my Radeon's, sold #2 and #3 PC. Everyone has almost the same story though. I should of invested in Netflix when it opened at $11 a share. Shoulda Coulda Woulda.
Click to expand...

My biggest regret: When BTC was bouncing between $80-120, I did a lot of buy low on alts and sell highs. Managed to get it up to 9 BTC worth over 6 months (starting from nearly nothing).

Was going on vacation for a week so I set a bunch of low buys... and I mean lower than usual.

But of course BTC decides to jump to $500/BTC and all the alts plummets to maintain its regular $ value.

My 9 BTC worth of coins went all the way down to 2 BTC worth. I was so bummed.

So I was like ok... this is just a fluke, BTC will come back down like it did the year before (from $230 down to $100), and the alts will go back up.

Nope. It just kept going up and up and up.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> nope i run cryptsy. for simple fact that i know the owners personally for one.
> 
> and for two. ive been making an arseton of LTC trading doge to LTC the last week or so


That's what I am trying to do but volume is not so big as it is trading BTC. Maybe I just need more patience for a buy-sell cycle. How long does a single buy-sell run last for you?

I'm trading with BTC, lost almost 100k doge so far out of my million that I bought, but 500k of that I'm not touching and holding for the long run.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> nope i run cryptsy. for simple fact that i know the owners personally for one.
> 
> and for two. ive been making an arseton of LTC trading doge to LTC the last week or so


You know BigFern?








Send him my regards, his exchange was a piece of crap a while ago, and it's pretty usable now! Props








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's what I am trying to do but volume is not so big as it is trading BTC. Maybe I just need more patience for a buy-sell cycle. How long does a single buy-sell run last for you?
> 
> I'm trading with BTC, lost almost 100k doge so far out of my million that I bought, but 500k of that I'm not touching and holding for the long run.


I'd reccomend xpm/btc for alt trading, or ltc/btc if you're more patient.
Then there's btc/usd and ltc/usd, always talking btc-e.com.

I wouldn't do anything more than autoselling at cryptsy, personally, although they've been improving the site lately.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Anyone made any dogecoin deposits into coins-e today? Mine haven't showed up in over12 hours -_-


I've been telling people to avoid this place. I lost over 100k in the fork a few days ago and I have sent them numerous support tickets and have yet to get a response. I'm not the only one and some people lost over 4 million. I've had 0 issues with cryptsy. That's what I use now and will continue to use.


----------



## Faint

I just realized that while I've been mining Doge at the HashFaster, it's been auto paying out to a different wallet address.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I just realized that while I've been mining Doge at the HashFaster, it's been auto paying out to a different wallet address.


That is rough, people attack sites and change the payout addresses hoping nobody will notice, double check every payment address every time you payout if you do not have autopayouts and use strong passwords for any account you have autopayouts enabled.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> That is rough, people attack sites and change the payout addresses hoping nobody will notice, double check every payment address every time you payout if you do not have autopayouts and use strong passwords for any account you have autopayouts enabled.


Yeah, not like it was a lot anyway since I only have one card I mine on. Now I gotta check all of my pools.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If those numbers stay true I'm looking at a nice pay day!


Not only do I doubt that the numbers will stay true, but I'm concerned that they will be worth anything at all - I went back to DOGE after mining my first 5M nutcoins... as the pool I was mining at represented about 60% of the network hashrate... I wouldn't say things bode well for the coin. Of course, it's very early on and people are more forgiving of that now than they were in the early days of the alt-coin 'revolution'.... but unless there starts being much more adoption rates for it - the quiet nature of their bitcointalk thread and the lopsided pool representation definitely doesn't signal the next LTC (or even the next DOGE for that matter) in my mind at least.

I might throw my hash back at it for another couple million just for giggles - but I'm dubious at best in regards to it hitting an exchange for anything over about 100NUT/satoshi in value... and likely it will look more like MOON if I'm totally honest (however, with the pump-n-dump being restricted by transaction size somewhat... the 'pump' won't even help much).


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Yeah, not like it was a lot anyway since I only have one card I mine on. Now I gotta check all of my pools.


I wish pools would figure out a two factor authentication for withdraws... It may be a slight pain, but it would be pretty nice. I have my multipool set up so it emails me every time there is a withdraw.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I wish pools would figure out a two factor authentication for withdraws... It may be a slight pain, but it would be pretty nice. I have my multipool set up so it emails me every time there is a withdraw.


The only other pool that got hit was the Digibyte pool that I've been mining on with my 6870 off and on.


----------



## paul4now38

No I am not over clocking a lot but I am going to try 4 7970 power color again and see if its going to work.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> A friend of mine who dabbles in the stock market sent me this article. I'll just leave this here................
> Bitcoin stands to take another huge leap should this take off. Time to invest in Smartmetric as it is a penny stock for now.


I will actually be keeping an eye out on this one. This may actually go some where but only time and research will tell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not only do I doubt that the numbers will stay true, but I'm concerned that they will be worth anything at all - I went back to DOGE after mining my first 5M nutcoins... as the pool I was mining at represented about 60% of the network hashrate... I wouldn't say things bode well for the coin. Of course, it's very early on and people are more forgiving of that now than they were in the early days of the alt-coin 'revolution'.... but unless there starts being much more adoption rates for it - the quiet nature of their bitcointalk thread and the lopsided pool representation definitely doesn't signal the next LTC (or even the next DOGE for that matter) in my mind at least.
> 
> I might throw my hash back at it for another couple million just for giggles - but I'm dubious at best in regards to it hitting an exchange for anything over about 100NUT/satoshi in value... and likely it will look more like MOON if I'm totally honest (however, with the pump-n-dump being restricted by transaction size somewhat... the 'pump' won't even help much).


Oh yeah I totally agree with you. I really don't think Nutcoin will be worth that much at all. But I am having a blast mining 3mil of them a day. It's just fun to watch the wallet grow and grow.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I will actually be keeping an eye out on this one. This may actually go some where but only time and research will tell.
> Oh yeah I totally agree with you. I really don't think Nutcoin will be worth that much at all. But I am having a blast mining 3mil of them a day. It's just fun to watch the wallet grow and grow.


About 10 min ago I was like eh I'll switch over to Nut for a little bit... Pretty much been spamming F5 ever since just watching the Unconfirmed balance climb every 30 sec. LoL, the coin is addicting and it probably is not good for me.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dogbiscuit View Post
> 
> Just went to windows and found it much better hashrate than linux. Don't know what I was doing wrong.
> 
> I thought CGminer 3.7 still had the scrypt miner with it - but mine defaults to phatk (but still mines scrypt).
> 
> Doesn't seem to want to go with scrypt flag enabled
> 
> - solved - some lemon said cgminer 3.7 still had scrypt mining - it doesn't.
> 
> and yet im using 3.7.2 and am scrypt mining on 2 different rigs with it


Strange. I went and got 3.6.6, and that's fine - straight back to scrypt.

But with 3.7.0 the auto config, you know from the option cgminer gives when it's running, gave me phatk, it wouldn't take scrypt entries in the config, or as command line arguments. I thought phatk must have scrypt capability at first because my readout looked good, I've only used poclbm or phoenix and don't know any better, but then realised I was seeing Mh/s instead of Kh/s.

I suppose it may be worth trying a couple of other miners, got to admit I've lacked a bit of curiosity, though the best speeds are usually reported from polbm, reaper.


----------



## selk22

Yes 3.8 is when CGminer stopped supporting GPU mining


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I think every original BTC miner/trader has regret. I mined 1 BTC every 36-48 hrs back in the day. It plummeted to like $3 or worse (don't remember) and I bailed, sold all my Radeon's, sold #2 and #3 PC. Everyone has almost the same story though. I should of invested in Netflix when it opened at $11 a share. Shoulda Coulda Woulda.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I think once I've paid off hardware costs completely I'll move to "the mine and hold half" mentality. Some in BTC, some in LTC, maybe WDC and EAC too if it survives the next few months.


Yup, right here bud - I wanted my hard drive back but now I want to know how to recover keys from hard drives.

It's hard to tell, now that coins are proliferating, whether that initial bitcoin rise will be repeated - I rather think not, what may happen is something that just aggregates them, automatically, to simplify matters, and the agggregate is used, or personal individual currencies develop. Can you imagine living in a world with 7 billion currencies that you have to consider trading ? A cryptsy with 7 billion entries ?
Can't see that myself.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I will actually be keeping an eye out on this one. This may actually go some where but only time and research will tell.
> Oh yeah I totally agree with you. I really don't think Nutcoin will be worth that much at all. But I am having a blast mining 3mil of them a day. It's just fun to watch the wallet grow and grow.


I know the feeling... and the more I think of the over 51% thing - it really _shouldn't_ be much of an issue when a coin is this young and non-listed with what practically amounts to absolutely no value whatsoever - it's not like someone can forge/double-spend something that has no value (or more accurately there isn't an incentive to do so). Plus it's no different than a coin with a huge premine - OK it's actually _better_ than that - it's just that the 'premine' is distributed to the early adopters - which seems fair to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> About 10 min ago I was like eh I'll switch over to Nut for a little bit... Pretty much been spamming F5 ever since just watching the Unconfirmed balance climb every 30 sec. LoL, the coin is addicting and it probably is not good for me.


That's the one aspect of massive-block-count-coins like this, DOGE, MOON, etc... even though they die on the vine much more often - in the end it is much more likely that a coin which comes close to eventual parity with either the dollar or the euro will wind up being actually _used_ - as opposed to mostly being hoarded. Despite the fact that they are actually more valuable than $0.01/ea - no one bothers to hoard millions of pennies (or at least no one that isn't insane)... we all just treat them as a rounding error in our cash purchases and either dump them in a Coinstar when our bowl/jar at home gets full or leave them in the tray at the convenience store for someone else.

Plus I think in reality the psychological payoff of having millions of something (even if a sandwich costs 100K coins) is really appealing to many people - at least in comparison to paying .005 coin for that same sandwich, from your "massive" net worth of 25 coins or something along those lines.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yes 3.8 is when CGminer stopped supporting GPU mining


that just makes them complete morons, i guessi h ave to hide a copy of 3.7.2 on my nas then.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yes 3.8 is when CGminer stopped supporting GPU mining


Ah conflicting info
Quote:


> CGMiner 3.7.2 the last to support GPU and Scrypt Mining - don't get 3.8.0 (Read 72597 times)
> 
> https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=6925.0


And I agree with this post
Quote:


> Lots of respect needs to be shown to Con Kolivas for his work up to this point


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Ah conflicting info
> And I agree with this post


What I mean is that yes 3.7.2 Is the last one to support the GPU scrypt mining and 3.8 was when they stopped. So yes hiding a copy of 3.7.2 never hurts









I dont think you will be hard pressed to find it online though.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> About 10 min ago I was like eh I'll switch over to Nut for a little bit... Pretty much been spamming F5 ever since just watching the Unconfirmed balance climb every 30 sec. LoL, the coin is addicting and it probably is not good for me.


Lol its stupid funny. I just moved my Nut's from my old wallet which was corrupt (no clue how that happened) to my new wallet. In that time I earned another 50k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I know the feeling... and the more I think of the over 51% thing - it really _shouldn't_ be much of an issue when a coin is this young and non-listed with what practically amounts to absolutely no value whatsoever - it's not like someone can forge/double-spend something that has no value (or more accurately there isn't an incentive to do so). Plus it's no different than a coin with a huge premine - OK it's actually _better_ than that - it's just that the 'premine' is distributed to the early adopters - which seems fair to me.
> That's the one aspect of massive-block-count-coins like this, DOGE, MOON, etc... even though they die on the vine much more often - in the end it is much more likely that a coin which comes close to eventual parity with either the dollar or the euro will wind up being actually _used_ - as opposed to mostly being hoarded. Despite the fact that they are actually more valuable than $0.01/ea - no one bothers to hoard millions of pennies (or at least no one that isn't insane)... we all just treat them as a rounding error in our cash purchases and either dump them in a Coinstar when our bowl/jar at home gets full or leave them in the tray at the convenience store for someone else.
> 
> Plus I think in reality the psychological payoff of having millions of something (even if a sandwich costs 100K coins) is really appealing to many people - at least in comparison to paying .005 coin for that same sandwich, from your "massive" net worth of 25 coins or something along those lines.


Yea that's how I'm looking at it too. But hell we could end up being wrong too. Right now CryptoPoolMining is pulling 70% of the network hash. But they are raising pool fee's to get people to leave. I think they'll have to hike the up to about 5% before people leave.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's the one aspect of massive-block-count-coins like this, DOGE, MOON, etc... even though they die on the vine much more often - in the end it is much more likely that a coin which comes close to eventual parity with either the dollar or the euro will wind up being actually _used_ - as opposed to mostly being hoarded. Despite the fact that they are actually more valuable than $0.01/ea - no one bothers to hoard millions of pennies (or at least no one that isn't insane)... we all just treat them as a rounding error in our cash purchases and either dump them in a Coinstar when our bowl/jar at home gets full or leave them in the tray at the convenience store for someone else.
> 
> Plus I think in reality the psychological payoff of having millions of something (even if a sandwich costs 100K coins) is really appealing to many people - at least in comparison to paying .005 coin for that same sandwich, from your "massive" net worth of 25 coins or something along those lines.


DOGE, MOON and NUT all have large block payouts, but I think DOGE will stay in the long run because it started off as a joke coin which suddenly became a "fun" coin and grew a strong community. The community is its strongest part, people like giving each other coins a ton, starting projects with it and I think that helps its activity. It already has a disproportionately high transaction volume for its market cap. Over $1 million in DOGE was exchanged in a day which is like, over 2 billion coins at its current price? And I'm gonna look forward when the block reward cut in half mid-February.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> DOGE, MOON and NUT all have large block payouts, but I think DOGE will stay in the long run because it started off as a joke coin which suddenly became a "fun" coin and grew a strong community. The community is its strongest part, people like giving each other coins a ton, starting projects with it and I think that helps its activity. It already has a disproportionately high transaction volume for its market cap. Over $1 million in DOGE was exchanged in a day which is like, over 2 billion coins at its current price? And I'm gonna look forward when the block reward cut in half mid-February.


Yep, I had planned to dump all of mine as soon as it went back to ~50 on the exchanges - but now I'm holding until at least the cut, and possibly more. I can actually see it getting a spot on BTC-e in the next year (it certainly deserves to be there more than NVC does, and arguably at least as much as FTC does). If/when that happens there will be much more capital allocated - even though much of it will be purely for speculation - and that will further push the value up (if not practically, at least in it's BTC/DOGE pair value).









I'm already sad that I sold off my first 500K - but at least I've been making some money on BTC the past few days... it's going to be really interesting what happens when the end of the month comes around... if the news from China isn't absolutely _disastrous_ I'm predicting a 10-20% climb in BTC/LTC as well as any other large-cap-value coin... which amazingly enough DOGE is actually becoming to some extent.


----------



## RAFFY

If anyone is interested you can backorder the ASRock H81 Pro BTC @ Newegg for $59.99. I placed a backorder and I will update you guys on how it goes.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yep, I had planned to dump all of mine as soon as it went back to ~50 on the exchanges - but now I'm holding until at least the cut, and possibly more. I can actually see it getting a spot on BTC-e in the next year (it certainly deserves to be there more than NVC does, and arguably at least as much as FTC does). If/when that happens there will be much more capital allocated - even though much of it will be purely for speculation - and that will further push the value up (if not practically, at least in it's BTC/DOGE pair value).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already sad that I sold off my first 500K - but at least I've been making some money on BTC the past few days... it's going to be really interesting what happens when the end of the month comes around... if the news from China isn't absolutely _disastrous_ I'm predicting a 10-20% climb in BTC/LTC as well as any other large-cap-value coin... which amazingly enough DOGE is actually becoming to some extent.


Is there a aggregating website for difficulty and block payout changes for all coins ?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> What I mean is that yes 3.7.2 Is the last one to support the GPU scrypt mining and 3.8 was when they stopped. So yes hiding a copy of 3.7.2 never hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you will be hard pressed to find it online though.


No the whole lot of them are still available through Kolivas' github page.

One thing about switching to windows is that I can now use cgwatcher, which is very nice, though not entirely necessary.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Are the alternative servers for middlecoin working ? I switched from the EU one back to the US one and it seems like my numbers just started going again.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yep, I had planned to dump all of mine as soon as it went back to ~50 on the exchanges - but now I'm holding until at least the cut, and possibly more. I can actually see it getting a spot on BTC-e in the next year (it certainly deserves to be there more than NVC does, and arguably at least as much as FTC does). If/when that happens there will be much more capital allocated - even though much of it will be purely for speculation - and that will further push the value up (if not practically, at least in it's BTC/DOGE pair value).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already sad that I sold off my first 500K - but at least I've been making some money on BTC the past few days... it's going to be really interesting what happens when the end of the month comes around... if the news from China isn't absolutely _disastrous_ I'm predicting a 10-20% climb in BTC/LTC as well as any other large-cap-value coin... which amazingly enough DOGE is actually becoming to some extent.


I keep losing money trading by the hour- perhaps it's because I expect to do a buy and sell 15 minutes apart lol. Doesn't work well with DOGE's prices. But I need to put it in perspective. I had enough BTC to buy 500k of it, which I did yesterday. But I can only mine 30k a day. I could be better off learning to trade more slowly with a goal of getting around 100k daily.


----------



## antonio8

Here are a couple of pics.

The first is of my .bat files. I label them "Coin-Pool" This helps me find them faster when I switch coins. It is easier this way to since I use TeamViewer to remotely control the computers with my phone while at work. Some .bat might have a letter after the pool. Those are ones that I tried different settings to get better kh/s.

I do the same foe cgminer but I one cgminer for each individual card.
LiteCoin-SwitchercoinAsus 7850BottomCardGigabyte.bat
LiteCoin-SwitchercoinAsus 7850TopCardAsus.bat
LiteCoin-SwitchercoinAsus 7870.bat
LiteCoin-SwitchercoinAsus R9270.bat

The second pic is running cudaminer but changed some settings with EVGA Precision X. I went from 260 kh/s to about 310 kh/s. You can try it and see if you can squeeze some more kh/s but it will push the power limit of the card.


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, has Kanye West just turned Coinye into a collectible rarity by blocking it ?
Nice of him, thanks K, my coinye are now like Victorian sovereigns.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If anyone is interested you can backorder the ASRock H81 Pro BTC @ Newegg for $59.99. I placed a backorder and I will update you guys on how it goes.


Backordered one myself. I'll have to do it as a poor-man's build - one component per paycheck. They'll probably have scrypt ASICs out by the time it's done.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yep, I had planned to dump all of mine as soon as it went back to ~50 on the exchanges - but now I'm holding until at least the cut, and possibly more. I can actually see it getting a spot on BTC-e in the next year (it certainly deserves to be there more than NVC does, and arguably at least as much as FTC does). If/when that happens there will be much more capital allocated - even though much of it will be purely for speculation - and that will further push the value up (if not practically, at least in it's BTC/DOGE pair value).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already sad that I sold off my first 500K - but at least I've been making some money on BTC the past few days... it's going to be really interesting what happens when the end of the month comes around... if the news from China isn't absolutely _disastrous_ I'm predicting a 10-20% climb in BTC/LTC as well as any other large-cap-value coin... which amazingly enough DOGE is actually becoming to some extent.


Yea kinda regret walking away from Doge, however been accumulating more wdc the last little while and have faith that coin will turn me a nice profit in the long run.... But for today I've been back in middlecoin, but maybe I'll jump back into nut... I feel like I'm falling behind with only 1 million..


----------



## Deadboy90

Holy Crap! What is this 42 coin and where can i get some!!! 1 42 coin is worth 800+ BTC on Cryptsy rite now!!!!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Holy Crap! What is this 42 coin and where can i get some!!! 1 42 coin is worth 800+ BTC on Cryptsy rite now!!!!


There's only, wait for it... 42 coins to be mined, so you can only get a very very small amount. I don't think they have even mined the first full one yet. It's been on a slow price decline since it spiked at 1600.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Holy Crap! What is this 42 coin and where can i get some!!! 1 42 coin is worth 800+ BTC on Cryptsy rite now!!!!


It's a coin where only 42 of them will ever exist. Pretty sure all of them have been mined by now. *EDIT: They have yet to mine a full 42 Coin.*Came out about 10 days ago.
It had a 1% premine, so the dev got .42 of them straight off the bat. Makes ya want to develop your own coin and pull in ~400 BTC.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> It's a coin where only 42 of them will ever exist. Pretty sure all of them have been mined by now. *EDIT: They have yet to mine a full 42 Coin.*Came out about 10 days ago.
> It had a 1% premine, so the dev got .42 of them straight off the bat. Makes ya want to develop your own coin and pull in ~400 BTC.


you cant mine them all in 10 days

it has a higher difficulty than bitcoin. lol


----------



## Campin

failed coins.. So far holding Nut, Coinye, Gift and even a little Nyan... After the mooncoin fail, I just have had no luck turning a profit on these crap coins.... Still hold hope for Nut... But that's about it...

Also wondering for you stock minded people have you you thought about or invested in any of those BTC stocks that are starting to pop up...

examples (these are the stock tickers)...

BITC is creating an exchange...

SMME is working on some sort of Bitcoin card

GBC (in Canada) is getting into BTC and recently acquired 20% stake in some fledgling Silver/Gold for Bitcoin exchange...

I know these companies are risky being on crappy exchanges themselves like the Pink sheets (pump and dump anyone?), but with this industry being so new, there is a lot of potential here.. Think of the early dot-com days....

What are your thoughts?


----------



## dogbiscuit

A guy on wired speculates that crypto will become personalised and affiliated with niche groups and causes, not a bad speculation I think.
It kind of fits in with the development of 3d printing, in a way, because that offers personalisation too.
Quote:


> These new cryptocurrencies are being used as a way of affiliating with a group, community, interest or set of principles. Using dogecoins, which sport no particular advantage over bitcoins at all, is most directly a cultural rather than a financial decision.
> 
> We are moving into an era where the currency we use be a conscious, active, even activist decision, a value statement based on who we are and what we need.


Quote:


> We might end up habitually using dozens of currencies without noticing, as super-fast transactions allow us to move our money into the currency we need at that time. You might quickly exchange the sexcoins you have left over from last night into bitcoins to pay your freelance designer, devcoins to make a contribution to her open-source project, and a childcoin so your kid can browse amazon whilst they wait.


Maybe, but you can still do all that with just one currency - though it's a bit late for that now.
Quote:


> That smiling Shiba Inu dog is the face of a new kind of highly personalised financial order that we do not know how to react to. We are moving towards a complex profusion of different financial regimes that are all slightly different. They all may need slightly different responses from government: different ways of protecting users, of regulating the currency and of drawing tax. As doge himself would say: "such innovashun", "much mystery".


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

DedicatedPool is looking for people to mine Doge there.

I am not at all affiliated with them, just saw this on their site.
Quote:


> Dogecoin pool is back, and we're holding a contest/giveaway to promote it! I want over 400Mh/s on this guys!
> - Every block finder will be rewarded 10000 DOGE for finding the block, regardless of hash power.
> - The reward is automatic from our wallet, separate from the block rewards as our thanks to you!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> failed coins.. So far holding Nut, Coinye, Gift and even a little Nyan... After the mooncoin fail, I just have had no luck turning a profit on these crap coins.... Still hold hope for Nut... But that's about it...
> 
> Also wondering for you stock minded people have you you thought about or invested in any of those BTC stocks that are starting to pop up...
> 
> examples (these are the stock tickers)...
> 
> BITC is creating an exchange...
> 
> SMME is working on some sort of Bitcoin card
> 
> GBC (in Canada) is getting into BTC and recently acquired 20% stake in some fledgling Silver/Gold for Bitcoin exchange...
> 
> I know these companies are risky being on crappy exchanges themselves like the Pink sheets (pump and dump anyone?), but with this industry being so new, there is a lot of potential here.. Think of the early dot-com days....
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I'm still right there with you on the Nutcoin, I'm still actively mining away. I like the concept and hope it takes off and flies.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm still right there with you on the Nutcoin, I'm still actively mining away. I like the concept and hope it takes off and flies.


if it does i have 3 million put away and am still mining, only gave it 400 khash on 5770s


----------



## H Allen

Is it still worth it to mine now? What coin to mine? I currently have x4 R9 280X sitting at home with 1200W power supply ready. Dismantled my 2 gaming rigs and will try to mine with them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Allen*
> 
> Is it still worth it to mine now? What coin to mine? I currently have x4 R9 280X sitting at home with 1200W power supply ready. Dismantled my 2 gaming rigs and will try to mine with them. Any suggestions?


If you want a coin that has an immediate market-defined value, go with Dogecoin (DOGE).
If you want to take a chance on a new currency that isn't on any big exchanges yet (and so does not have a market-defined value), mine Nutcoin (NUT).

With 4x 280x's you should get ~750 to 800 Kh/s per card. Run cgminer version 3.7.2 - it's the newest that still does GPU's.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Just went to windows and found it much better hashrate than linux. Don't know what I was doing wrong.
> 
> I thought CGminer 3.7 still had the scrypt miner with it - but mine defaults to phatk (but still mines scrypt).
> 
> Doesn't seem to want to go with scrypt flag enabled
> 
> - solved - some lemon said cgminer 3.7 still had scrypt mining - it doesn't.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I've read through the thread, decided to give it a shot.
> After several...well, actually a lot of hours of mining+monitoring in real time, I can say that it's safe. It mines for a couple of rounds for the author, the rest goes you. No more than 2% IIRC.
> 
> You can check it out - so far it's been doing wonders for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the late reply but i 100% agree. Its worth the donation. It literally almost doubled my speed. the amount he takes to help make the next version only helps us in the future. PLUS the amount he takes is less then i make extra using his program vs others. So in the long run yam is the way to go even with the dev taking a small amount for himself. I sent him a tweet to try to get him to make cgminer 3.7.2 yam redux. Hopefully he does he said it will take awhile but he may be trying right now (he sounded like he would). If everyone sends him a tweet and maybe we can get some optimized scrypt miners from yam. Id donate some scrypt power if he can optimize the miner to make up the difference and then some like he did for PTS.
Click to expand...

No worries, I'm reading through and keeping up with the thread.
Glad I could help!

But also, you got me a bit confused.
Are we talking about the yam CPU miner, or the GPU miner I posted a link to?









Still, the yam miner is doing wonders in terms of performance. I saw about a 10% increase from the old jhProtoMiner with the appropriate (for my CPU's architecture) extension set.


----------



## dogbiscuit

It took me a while to get that, I confess....

Ha, now I get 740 Kh/s from an HD 5850+5870. Cost £140
How much would I have to spend on stupid r9 290x for that ?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> It took me a while to get that, I confess....
> 
> Ha, now I get 740 Kh/s from an HD 5850+5870. Cost £140
> How much would I have to spend on stupid r9 290x for that ?


Cheapest R9 290x on NewEgg is $599.99 USD + $5.67 shipping.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Is there a aggregating website for difficulty and block payout changes for all coins ?


Not that I'm aware of - in fact, many of the newest coins only have partial stats for that listed in their original forum post at bitcointalk... many of the newer fly-by-night deals don't even have basic information on their website (nutcoin has about half of what would be nice to know - but their post on bitcoin talk has the rest thankfully).

Most pools post what the current difficulty is of any coin you actively mine, but there's no comprehensive list of the stats for everything as far as I've found. We could probably start a spreadsheet on Google to track that for this club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I keep losing money trading by the hour- perhaps it's because I expect to do a buy and sell 15 minutes apart lol. Doesn't work well with DOGE's prices. But I need to put it in perspective. I had enough BTC to buy 500k of it, which I did yesterday. But I can only mine 30k a day. I could be better off learning to trade more slowly with a goal of getting around 100k daily.


If you want to trade with that frequency... you have to move a ton of currency, and you need a trading bot to do it with any hope of catching the minute changes in volume and price. Even then I would expect your net profit per day to be less than 1% average over the course of a week. The biggest advice I would have if you're interested in trading is keep a spreadsheet with the trades and fees associated. Remember if your trade pair isn't making you at least 2X the fees... then you are definitely losing money on each trade.

I generally try to make a trade or two per day - but I definitely don't make two in 15 minutes - at least not unless my first trade is so poorly timed that I have a buy order right before the sell volume jumps to 20X the buy volume (that's happened more than once I might add







). In those cases I might jump back out with the knowledge that I just cost myself 4% of my active portfolio... which is worth it if you think the price might drop by 20%... but not if it's just a minor correction. No matter what, unless you are psychic or something, at least 30-40% of the time you will be WRONG - in the short term. So better to take a position for 24-72 hrs _at least_ and let the bots and the whales worry about the little changes.

For example with BTC it's been fairly safe to buy a dip on the weekend and hold through Thursday or Friday of that week and set a sale for a price 10-15% higher than your purchase was. By the time you're done you should net around 7-8% on your successful weeks... but be prepared to sit on BTC for a week or more if everyone panics and the market tanks while you're holding... likewise if the price soars without any rational expectation (_explanation rather_) and you're holding fiat.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Yea kinda regret walking away from Doge, however been accumulating more wdc the last little while and have faith that coin will turn me a nice profit in the long run.... But for today I've been back in middlecoin, but maybe I'll jump back into nut... I feel like I'm falling behind with only 1 million..


You are definitely falling behind if it winds up amounting to anything in the future - I've seen some people remark that they're nearing 100M in holdings... on the other hand if it doesn't... you are actually _ahead_ assuming that you've been mining DOGE/WDC/EAC/LTC/DGC in the meantime as they already have some value and have seen some moderate gains over the past week..









Edited some stupid grammatical errors.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Cheapest R9 290x on NewEgg is $599.99 USD + $5.67 shipping.


You know, that Newegg sounds pretty good. There's a couple of big online budget retailers in the UK, CCL
, Dabs and Scan, no Newegg though. Overall ebay.uk seems the cheapest to me, for computer kit.

Looking at £400/$650 for a 290x on Scan, I think that's as low as it goes - unless someone knows different - and they no doubt do.

In fact there's a question for the Brits, what's the best retailer ?


----------



## cam51037

Remember how I was talking about GridSeed selling their ASICs a few days ago? Well the first one came in yesterday. Here's a post on it: http://www.cybtc.com/thread-4916-1-1.html

It's in Chinese so if you use Chrome, auto-translate it, or just use Google Translate on the page.

But basically it isn't up and running yet because the user needs a controller for it, which should be in, in a few days.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Remember how I was talking about GridSeed selling their ASICs a few days ago? Well the first one came in yesterday. Here's a post on it: http://www.cybtc.com/thread-4916-1-1.html
> 
> It's in Chinese so if you use Chrome, auto-translate it, or just use Google Translate on the page.
> 
> But basically it isn't up and running yet because the user needs a controller for it, which should be in, in a few days.


Is this going to kill gpu mining for scrypt?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Is this going to kill gpu mining for scrypt?


I think over time, yes. Hopefully not in the near future though, hopefully.

But I'm sure new algorithms for new currencies will be made with being ASIC-proof in mind soon enough so I'm sure GPU miners will have somewhere to go again.


----------



## fragamemnon

Scrypt-jane, for example, should take care of that.
Simply raising a memory/cpu/both hardness factor can render FPGAs pointless.

_For now..._


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Scrypt-jane, for example, should take care of that.
> Simply raising a memory/cpu/both hardness factor can render FPGAs pointless.
> 
> For now...


This.

The higher the memory usage a scrypt coin requires, the more resistant it is to ASICs.

The more memory needed = the more money needed to develop an ASIC. And it gets expensive super quickly.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I keep losing money trading by the hour- perhaps it's because I expect to do a buy and sell 15 minutes apart lol. Doesn't work well with DOGE's prices. But I need to put it in perspective. I had enough BTC to buy 500k of it, which I did yesterday. But I can only mine 30k a day. I could be better off learning to trade more slowly with a goal of getting around 100k daily.


In my opinion BTC is the best coin to day trade (excluding random pump and dumps). But overall it is by far the easiest to track, monitor and make money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Backordered one myself. I'll have to do it as a poor-man's build - one component per paycheck. They'll probably have scrypt ASICs out by the time it's done.


Ah so far the scrypt asics dont look that great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Remember how I was talking about GridSeed selling their ASICs a few days ago? Well the first one came in yesterday. Here's a post on it: http://www.cybtc.com/thread-4916-1-1.html
> 
> It's in Chinese so if you use Chrome, auto-translate it, or just use Google Translate on the page.
> 
> But basically it isn't up and running yet because the user needs a controller for it, which should be in, in a few days.


But aren't those miners $1200 for 900hash?


----------



## duganator

Any tips on doing day trading? I've made a bit of btc from middlecoin and I'm looking to expand it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> In my opinion BTC is the best coin to day trade (excluding random pump and dumps). But overall it is by far the easiest to track, monitor and make money.
> Ah so far the scrypt asics dont look that great.
> But aren't those miners $1200 for 900hash?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Any tips on doing day trading? I've made a bit of btc from middlecoin and I'm looking to expand it.


Sell for more then you paid / buy for less then you sold. Don't be greedy and take any profit you can. It's pretty simple.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Any tips on doing day trading? I've made a bit of btc from middlecoin and I'm looking to expand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sell for more then you paid / buy for less then you sold. Don't be greedy and take any profit you can. It's pretty simple.
Click to expand...

Just to add... patience, patience, patience. Don't expect anything overnight.

And don't put all the eggs in 1 basket either.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just to add... patience, patience, patience. Don't expect anything overnight.
> 
> And don't put all the eggs in 1 basket either.


Don't take any notice of any trollbox either.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just to add... patience, patience, patience. Don't expect anything overnight.
> 
> And don't put all the eggs in 1 basket either.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take any notice of any trollbox either.
Click to expand...

Ha ha, yeah.

Just to clarify for the noobs, a lot of stuff said in the trollbox is just someone trying to get his sell/buy orders filled.

Like "OMG! WDC is forking! Sell your WDC's now!" is probably someone with a buy order waiting to get filled.

Or "Fontas is pumping TRC today, buy now or you'll regret it later" is probably someone with a sell order waiting to be filled.

Or it could be that they're trying to get the crowd to dump/buy.

But yeah, pay no heed to the trollbox. Watch the charts and follow the news instead.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But yeah, pay no heed to the trollbox. Watch the charts and follow the news instead.


And practice mental arithmetic until you are the human calculator.


----------



## ccRicers

I followed advice from some people and put a sell order for a high value and left it there overnight, and avoid "micro trades".

DOGE was kind of going through the motions and there was no big news so I didn't expect it to go far off from 1600 LTC satoshis yet. I sold some DOGE for 1700 and now see it's still in the low 1600's. Bought back at 1610 and got back the DOGEs I previously lost and a few more. Aw yeah







I actually got lucky with the trade because the charts showed it was only above 1700 for like a few minutes. Looks like some whale just randomly pumped in a lot of coins a few hours ago.

But from now on I'm going to move on to BTC/dollar or BTC/LTC for trading, to get results in a week instead of a day, and convert whatever I want from my profits into other coins to hold.


----------



## Krusher33

YES!

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10303116/sacramento-kings-become-first-pro-sports-team-accept-bitcoin


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I followed advice from some people and put a sell order for a high value and left it there overnight, and avoid "micro trades".
> 
> DOGE was kind of going through the motions and there was no big news so I didn't expect it to go far off from 1600 LTC satoshis yet. I sold some DOGE for 1700 and now see it's still in the low 1600's. Bought back at 1610 and got back the DOGEs I previously lost and a few more. Aw yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got lucky with the trade because the charts showed it was only above 1700 for like a few minutes. Looks like some whale just randomly pumped in a lot of coins a few hours ago.
> 
> But from now on I'm going to move on to BTC/dollar or BTC/LTC for trading, to get results in a week instead of a day, and convert whatever I want from my profits into other coins to hold.


Just make sure you factor in trade fees when doing this, it is easy for them to stack up while you think you are making profitable trades.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I followed advice from some people and put a sell order for a high value and left it there overnight, and avoid "micro trades".
> 
> DOGE was kind of going through the motions and there was no big news so I didn't expect it to go far off from 1600 LTC satoshis yet. I sold some DOGE for 1700 and now see it's still in the low 1600's. Bought back at 1610 and got back the DOGEs I previously lost and a few more. Aw yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got lucky with the trade because the charts showed it was only above 1700 for like a few minutes. Looks like some whale just randomly pumped in a lot of coins a few hours ago.
> 
> But from now on I'm going to move on to BTC/dollar or BTC/LTC for trading, to get results in a week instead of a day, and convert whatever I want from my profits into other coins to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you factor in trade fees when doing this, it is easy for them to stack up while you think you are making profitable trades.
Click to expand...

That was my first rookie mistake. I was doing the same over and over again.

Once I added it all up to see how much I have and found that I came up shorter than when I started.

Ooooh... oops.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Just make sure you factor in trade fees when doing this, it is easy for them to stack up while you think you are making profitable trades.


I generally set my trades to take place from 8-10% profit. with 0.55% fees, all I have to do is sit back and wait for the market to fluctuate. FLUCTUATE HARDER, MARKET!!!


----------



## MotO

FYI day traders coinedup has no fees.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But yeah, pay no heed to the trollbox. Watch the charts and follow the news instead.


And have a few beers, lots of people trade drunk to add to the lulz. *
And have some food to hand, big bag of corn chips.
And empty your bladder before you start.

*don't worry about this bit, markets are chaotic, fractal and unpredictable - your cat could pick trades as well as any 'expert'


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Just make sure you factor in trade fees when doing this, it is easy for them to stack up while you think you are making profitable trades.


Yeah, that's why when I was trading DOGE for BTC the profits were almost negligible. Going from 44 to 45 for instance is about a 2% difference. Closer to 1% for the fees. Cryptsy does take a lot lol. Coinedup needs to upgrade their servers because all their page requests are slow.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If anyone is interested you can backorder the ASRock H81 Pro BTC @ Newegg for $59.99. I placed a backorder and I will update you guys on how it goes.


Thanks, got it ordered.







sucks you could only order 1


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah, that's why when I was trading DOGE for BTC the profits were almost negligible. Going from 44 to 45 for instance is about a 2% difference. Closer to 1% for the fees. Cryptsy does take a lot lol. Coinedup needs to upgrade their servers because all their page requests are slow.


I'm not sure if I agree about the doge... Making money on trades are not for when the market is stagnant (which is the situation where you would go from 44 to 45. I made a killing when prices were fluctuating between 25 and 30. every trade cycle netted 15%+.

Maybe I am just bias but Doge for me has been the easiest currency to trade and make a profit. Some people made a huge profit on 42 coin, but that was not very predictable, and it is still very difficult to know where the market is heading. For Doge I think people have a pretty good idea of what it will do, or at least I think I do.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not sure if I agree about the doge... Making money on trades are not for when the market is stagnant (which is the situation where you would go from 44 to 45. I made a killing when prices were fluctuating between 25 and 30. every trade cycle netted 15%+.
> 
> Maybe I am just bias but Doge for me has been the easiest currency to trade and make a profit. Some people made a huge profit on 42 coin, but that was not very predictable, and it is still very difficult to know where the market is heading. For Doge I think people have a pretty good idea of what it will do, or at least I think I do.


I missed the day when Doge shot from 30 to 40. Right now it seems to be in a lull so I stopped trading that for now.


----------



## barkinos98

The value seems too low, I'll end up selling them on ebay i guess.

any word on infinitecoin? i have like 50k of them somehow


----------



## chronicfx

Someone told me already but i forgot. I have 3 290x's if i wanted to game on the first and mine on the second and third what would i add to my .bat file in cgminer?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Someone told me already but i forgot. I have 3 290x's if i wanted to game on the first and mine on the second and third what would i add to my .bat file in cgminer?


add

Code:



Code:


-d 1,2

it means run on card(device) 1 and 2, dont use the first card (device 0)


----------



## antonio8

Another question.

I keep having the same graphic card go dead in cgminer. It happens whether I have it on a single script or if I have it on a script with the 2 cards running on the same script.

It is a 7870 Asus.

Has anyone had this problem before? Is it a sign the card is going out? I have about 5 days I can return it. It has been working fine until yesterday.

Thanks


----------



## NomNomNom

Hey guys, Coinye is back and alive!
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1720516/kanye-west-coinye-returns.jhtml
http://www.sohh.com/2014/01/update_coinye_fights_back_at_kanye_west.html

Two exchanges are planned to go live soon too, difficulty is plummeting with next estimated difficulty at 5.x, now's the time to mine!

Here's the new site: http://www.coinyetheco.in/


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Hey guys, Coinye is back and alive!
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1720516/kanye-west-coinye-returns.jhtml
> http://www.sohh.com/2014/01/update_coinye_fights_back_at_kanye_west.html
> 
> Two exchanges are planned to go live soon too, difficulty is plummeting with next estimated difficulty at 5.x, now's the time to mine!
> 
> Here's the new site: http://www.coinyetheco.in/


Cool, have around 260K of them. I take it I can still use the same wallet?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Cool, have around 260K of them. I take it I can still use the same wallet?


Yes, the original wallet will work fine.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Yes, the original wallet will work fine.


Cool, thanks. Mining now!


----------



## NomNomNom

Does anyone know if you're allowed to post giveaways for Cryptocurrencies?


----------



## korruptedkaos

hey guys im having some probs today with my 7990s rig.

this morning it kept dropping the internet. DNS not responding, got that sorted anyway.

just now my screen went black but the PC stayed on?, I restarted it & have looked in the event viewer but nothing in there leads to graphic drivers or kernel power logs. just pinnacle update & card reader events?

anyone have any idea whats going on?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Does anyone know if you're allowed to post giveaways for Cryptocurrencies?


in the freebies section yes!


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hey guys im having some probs today with my 7990s rig.
> 
> this morning it kept dropping the internet. DNS not responding, got that sorted anyway.
> 
> just now my screen went black but the PC stayed on?, I restarted it & have looked in the event viewer but nothing in there leads to graphic drivers or kernel power logs. just pinnacle update & card reader events?
> 
> anyone have any idea whats going on?


I only get that problems with my gpu drivers crash.


----------



## barkinos98

turns out coinye is back again, im getting like 10-11mh/s tomorrow afternoon should be fun


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Does anyone know if you're allowed to post giveaways for Cryptocurrencies?


Nope, you can't.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> I only get that problems with my gpu drivers crash.


first time its happened to me? there is no logs or anything either?

you think it could be my PSU, its only 1050w & I think it maybe the wear/tear on it running full load 24/7









it is sort of making a noise like hum hum hum but its not coil whine or anything?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Nope, you can't.


Wasn't planning to give away the currency, was planning to give away a code, but have the requirement is to have a wallet address


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> first time its happened to me? there is no logs or anything either?
> 
> you think it could be my PSU, its only 1050w & I think it maybe the wear/tear on it running full load 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is sort of making a noise like hum hum hum but its not coil whine or anything?


Might just be the fan, is it two 7990's?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Wasn't planning to give away the currency, was planning to give away a code, but have the requirement is to have a wallet address


just give me the code? lolol jk. i have like 6 different wallets up and recieveing coins on a seperate 1TB drive atm. blockchains EAT SPACE like its free.

in other news i just finished buying from my man in florida.

sapphire 290
XSPC razor 290 block
XSPC backplate to match the block

$735 CAD total, $769 with shipping.

he is installing the block and backplate for me at no extra cost, and shipping me the original cooler and box with it.

i am paying his wholesale cost for the card, which is $550

the block is $150 which idm, and its $35 for the backplate.

and i trust him on the block install too, he does competetive benching, and does full rigid tubing watercooling builds for customers.

he knows as much as we do about the PC scene. hes been around since tape drives were used on PCs
everything installed thats a pretty steal deal, if i do say so myself, considering the current price for a 290 is well over $600


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Might just be the fan, is it two 7990's?


yeah, they on water too, so its not that & temps are fine too?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Hey guys, Coinye is back and alive!
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1720516/kanye-west-coinye-returns.jhtml
> http://www.sohh.com/2014/01/update_coinye_fights_back_at_kanye_west.html
> 
> Two exchanges are planned to go live soon too, difficulty is plummeting with next estimated difficulty at 5.x, now's the time to mine!
> 
> Here's the new site: http://www.coinyetheco.in/


i read those articles, can you tell me where you got your information on the exchanges? unless im missing something


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah, they on water too, so its not that & temps are fine too?


Your PSU should be fine... My cards only crash black screen when running other opencl programs like gpu-z or when they are unstable.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> i read those articles, can you tell me where you got your information on the exchanges? unless im missing something


IRC with developers


----------



## cam51037

Well just an update everyone, if you order a video card from WTCR they have told me that *all of their video cards are currently out of stock.* Although they're listed on their website, they have 0 stock of all GPU's listed. I personally think that's kind of shady, especially considering they listed some of these cards a day or two ago, it doesn't say anywhere it's out of stock.

I'm quite sure after two days they should still have a 5450 I want for my HTPC.







I have a feeling they haven't even received some of these cards yet.


----------



## pac08

I hate my luck! First i couldn't find any 280X cards available for weeks. I finally get two. First one arrives and everything's fine. Second one arrives a day later and what a surprise. The pic and the description amazon had on the product page were wrong and instead of getting this one (same as my first card) http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2087&psn=&lid=1&leg=0 i got http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2092&psn=&lid=1&leg=0. It's 8+8 pin and it can't even break 600KH/s whereas the first card is usually around 740. Let alone the fact that the cooler is huge and i had to install it on the 4x slot at the bottom of the mobo because it was covering 2.5 slots. Had to move my sound card to the second x16 slot so it would fit. Is there any hope i can get it to perform better or my only solution is to return it and ask for a refund?

Edit
It seems that after running the second card on it's own and just setting core to 1050 instead of 1070 i get around 730KH/s on it. I guess i'll have to run two separate workers, although i didn't expect that such a small change would make that big a difference.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

My New goodies, waiting on my PSUs and risers to arrive tomorrow













Also I got a 290 which is putting out 900Khash, not too bad.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> My New goodies, waiting on my PSUs and risers to arrive tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Also I got a 290 which is putting out 900Khash, not too bad.


AND GOD SAYS LET THERE BE HASH.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> My New goodies, waiting on my PSUs and risers to arrive tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I got a 290 which is putting out 900Khash, not too bad.


Could you update us on how the MSI fares vs the gigabyte? I'd rather be using 1x 6pin like the MSI card.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Could you update us on how the MSI fares vs the gigabyte? I'd rather be using 1x 6pin like the MSI card.


I know the MSI gets 450 Khash and run at 150 watts, I had them in my desktop before I switched over to the 290. I like the single 6 pin, if I could go back I would have bought more of the MSI cards (though I have not tried the Gigabyte, I do not see them out performing the MSI). The double 6 pins are turning out to be quite the pain, the PSU that I ordered had 8pin + 6 pin connectors which would not work with them







.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Hey guys, Coinye is back and alive!
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1720516/kanye-west-coinye-returns.jhtml
> http://www.sohh.com/2014/01/update_coinye_fights_back_at_kanye_west.html
> 
> Two exchanges are planned to go live soon too, difficulty is plummeting with next estimated difficulty at 5.x, now's the time to mine!
> 
> Here's the new site: http://www.coinyetheco.in/


I guess I'll build some up, why not. Generally when these hit their first exchange it's at a pretty good clip. The doge diff is astronomical anyway. I used to mine sooo much, and exchange rate was same as it is now. What I really need to do is start selling paper wallets. Ebay allows this.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Hey guys, Coinye is back and alive!
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1720516/kanye-west-coinye-returns.jhtml
> http://www.sohh.com/2014/01/update_coinye_fights_back_at_kanye_west.html
> 
> Two exchanges are planned to go live soon too, difficulty is plummeting with next estimated difficulty at 5.x, now's the time to mine!
> 
> Here's the new site: http://www.coinyetheco.in/


woo-hoo!! Maybe my million coinyes will be worth something!


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> woo-hoo!! Maybe my million coinyes will be worth something!


Why stop at a million when you can have two million


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Could you update us on how the MSI fares vs the gigabyte? I'd rather be using 1x 6pin like the MSI card.


not enough R9...

im in the process of waiting on a couple of $1000 transfers to my bank account from mtgox

one is buying me my lovely 290 w/ razor WB and backplate.

the other 1000....take a guess? my 7950 needs a room mate(s)... hes all alone on his Z77 v-pro mobo.

i feel maybe 2-3 r9 270s incoming.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Why stop at a million when you can have two million


just like why stop at 4 million nut...when my single 5770 i threw at the nut pool nets 150k a day


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I put that r9 290 in my bedroom desktop to mine... I can't imagine how loud a whole setup would be. That card is outrageously jet enginey...


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I put that r9 290 in my bedroom desktop to mine... I can't imagine how loud a whole setup would be. That card is outrageously jet enginey...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426026

Much Buy. So Quiet. Wow.


----------



## ccRicers

A new crypto trading bot is coming out here, beta testing is starting. You can program it to your whim using Python scripts. I'm really looking forward to this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I put that r9 290 in my bedroom desktop to mine... I can't imagine how loud a whole setup would be. That card is outrageously jet enginey...


I have a mining rig with a single Sapphire 7970 close to my bed, and that is still quieter than my MSI 7950 in my desktop roaring 10 feet away. It's the loudest thing in the room. I can't wait to finally water cool it in the coming days.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I know the MSI gets 450 Khash and run at 150 watts, I had them in my desktop before I switched over to the 290. I like the single 6 pin, if I could go back I would have bought more of the MSI cards (though I have not tried the Gigabyte, I do not see them out performing the MSI). The double 6 pins are turning out to be quite the pain, the PSU that I ordered had 8pin + 6 pin connectors which would not work with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


may I inquire as to why you deccided on 270s for your miing rig instead of 280x or 290s?

edit* just did the math and it seems they are a better buy more hashing power for less money if you have the space


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> may I inquire as to why you deccided on 270s for your miing rig instead of 280x or 290s?
> 
> edit* just did the math and it seems they are a better buy more hashing power for less money if you have the space


Yes, they are cooler, quieter, more profitable, the price is not currently inflated (better if the whole crypto game crashes) and it was right around my budget for a full unit.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Does cgminer's --gpu -powertune option clock down the GPU's ?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Does cgminer's --gpu -powertune option clock down the GPU's ?


It might throttle them if you set it too low, all it does si change the total TDP limit of your card


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> It might throttle them if you set it too low, all it does si change the total TDP limit of your card


I haven't touched it before - I was under the impression mining is always maxing out the GPU, getting as much out of it as possible, so any reduction in power will be detrimental - or have I got it wrong ?


----------



## Faint

Just curious, do you guys think that the Mining bundle that Newegg has is a decent deal?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Just curious, do you guys think that the Mining bundle that Newegg has is a decent deal?


No, someone pointed out a little earlier that the MB doesn't even support the amount of cards included in the package


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I haven't touched it before - I was under the impression mining is always maxing out the GPU, getting as much out of it as possible, so any reduction in power will be detrimental - or have I got it wrong ?


No, undervolting is recommended to save power


----------



## cam51037

Well guys, Nutcoin is finally on a (tiny) exchange: http://www.cryptotc.us/market

So, right now my 2.4M nutcoins are worth around 1.25 LTC or so, for 4 or 5 days of mining if I sell at the only buy order. I'll hold though, let's see what Nutcoin does in the future.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well guys, Nutcoin is finally on a (tiny) exchange: http://www.cryptotc.us/market
> 
> So, right now my 2.4M nutcoins are worth around 1.25 LTC or so, for 4 or 5 days of mining if I sell at the only buy order. I'll hold though, let's see what Nutcoin does in the future.


Those orders are just listed orders, I'm not sure if they are currently being purchased or not with BTC. Also that exchange is not regulated from my understanding and a third party escrow service is recommended so you do not get ripped off.


----------



## racer86

has anyone here looked at using pci-e backplanes instead of using multiple motherboards? From what I understand they run $300-500 and connect via pci-e card in the host system

19 pci-e 2.0 slots and 3 plx chips to run them
http://www.onestopsystems.com/passive_backplanes_b.php

14 pci-e 2.0 and 2 plx chips
http://www.onestopsystems.com/pcie_bp_2045.php


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> has anyone here looked at using pci-e backplanes instead of using multiple motherboards? From what I understand they run $300-500 and connect via pci-e card in the host system
> 
> 19 pci-e 2.0 slots and 3 plx chips to run them
> http://www.onestopsystems.com/passive_backplanes_b.php
> 
> 14 pci-e 2.0 and 2 plx chips
> http://www.onestopsystems.com/pcie_bp_2045.php


How would you hook that up to the original motherboard?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> has anyone here looked at using pci-e backplanes instead of using multiple motherboards? From what I understand they run $300-500 and connect via pci-e card in the host system
> 
> 19 pci-e 2.0 slots and 3 plx chips to run them
> http://www.onestopsystems.com/passive_backplanes_b.php
> 
> 14 pci-e 2.0 and 2 plx chips
> http://www.onestopsystems.com/pcie_bp_2045.php


I guarantee they are WAY more than $500. One that I was looking at that came in a 5U rackmount case with the lowest PSU was $6,000.


----------



## pac08

I'm running two separate instances of cgminer but the thing is i get "Thread 1 being disabled" on the second one. I tried setting a different thread concurrency but it still happens. Despite that though i'm getting around 730KH/s and the shares get accepted. Should i be worried about it? Also damn the cards run around 70C even with powertune to -20 and both slightly undervolted from Trixx.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> How would you hook that up to the original motherboard?


You would use a special card in the pci-e slot of the host system to connect to the board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I guarantee they are WAY more than $500. One that I was looking at that came in a 5U rackmount case with the lowest PSU was $6,000.


$600 for the 18 slot trenton in this thread
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=64450.0


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> You would use a special card in the pci-e slot of the host system to connect to the board
> $600 for the 18 slot trenton in this thread
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=64450.0


That's JUST for the board, you're going to need a card to carry the data from the cards, and for 8 cards, that is a lot of bandwidth. It does seem cheaper then the one I found though.

Will read through the link though, it looks awesome!


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That's JUST for the board, you're going to need a card to carry the data from the cards, and for 8 cards, that is a lot of bandwidth. It does seem cheaper then the one I found though.
> 
> Will read through the link though, it looks awesome!


Ya I havent found a price on the connection cards but considering you could ditch 2-3 boards and the cpus and ram that go with them and possibly connect more than one to a machine make them an interesting option

I did find a video explaining how to connect them to a host pc though


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> No, someone pointed out a little earlier that the MB doesn't even support the amount of cards included in the package


Probably should have been more specific. I was asking about the 3x 7970 and Sempron kit.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Sounds expensive to me. The newegg miners kit.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes, they are cooler, quieter, more profitable, the price is not currently inflated (better if the whole crypto game crashes) and it was right around my budget for a full unit.


Aren't they worse in kh/w though?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Aren't they worse in kh/w though?


No, 3 Kh/Watt is pretty good... 450Kh at 150w


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> No, 3 Kh/Watt is pretty good... 450Kh at 150w


At the wall?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> At the wall?


Per card... it ends up being 150watts per card + around 130Watts for the MB/CPU Total I look for this rig to pull around 1050 at the wall... which would be ~2.5 Khash/Watt which is probably near the best you will get.

Edit: I had two of them running in my system and at the wall it was 430w with 900Khash


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well just an update everyone, if you order a video card from WTCR they have told me that *all of their video cards are currently out of stock.* Although they're listed on their website, they have 0 stock of all GPU's listed. I personally think that's kind of shady, especially considering they listed some of these cards a day or two ago, it doesn't say anywhere it's out of stock.
> 
> I'm quite sure after two days they should still have a 5450 I want for my HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling they haven't even received some of these cards yet.


Yeah I got the last 290X from them.









And first dibs on their recent shipment of 280X's.

Because I had originally ordered 3 290's. We waited till their next shipment and there were no 290's in it... just 280X's. We made a deal to swap a 290X + 2 280X's + refund difference.

They were quite friendly about it. But yeah, it's an annoyance about they not showing what's in stock. Because I tried to throw in a couple of other things like a death adder mouse and something else but they were out of stock on those too.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I got the last 290X from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And first dibs on their recent shipment of 280X's.
> 
> Because I had originally ordered 3 290's. We waited till their next shipment and there were no 290's in it... just 280X's. We made a deal to swap a 290X + 2 280X's + refund difference.
> 
> They were quite friendly about it. But yeah, it's an annoyance about they not showing what's in stock. Because I tried to throw in a couple of other things like a death adder mouse and something else but they were out of stock on those too.


Post a link to their site please.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Post a link to their site please.


they are probably sold out already. im buying cards from a shop in florida. but i dont give out my trade secrets as to where.


----------



## meckert15834

Just passed the 10 million nut mark!!! Just waiting for them to hit an exchange.


----------



## Nhb93

Can I ask (and apologize if it was mentioned somewhere in the last 900 pages) why ASIC miners aren't recommended? It looks like if you can get them cheap enough that you can make a small profit and then some and then even flip them for beak even on eBay or something.

Would it also still be worth it to scrypt mine with GPU's, or is that just out the window too at this point?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Can I ask (and apologize if it was mentioned somewhere in the last 900 pages) why ASIC miners aren't recommended? It looks like if you can get them cheap enough that you can make a small profit and then some and then even flip them for beak even on eBay or something.


50gh/s makes about $10 a day at current difficulty. Its not cheap to achieve that and costs $6+ power.

I could be off those are just my own deductions from a few months ago but It cost more in hardware and the hardware ends up being outdated eventually. Just gotta hope the same doesnt happen to scrypt







.

Off subject TMB (trademybit) is open for registration. Will be closed once they reach 1GH. They are setting up auto-exchange in less then 24 hours and have optimized the pool. Will be interested to see how it turns out I liked using them in the past more then multipool (less disconnects and less stales at least for me).


----------



## dogbiscuit

Win 7, Z77 board, two cards mining, is there a way to use the intel graphics just for the monitor.
I got the on board enabled in BIOS, and I got IGP to initialize first, but no output from my motherboard d-sub.
Is there a way round this ?


----------



## Nhb93

Actually, would just running 3 x R9 270's on my current board and one on my other PC be feasible and a better use of money than trying to mine SHA-256 coins with USB ASIC miners? And if that is worth it, would it be still worth it to get 2 more and put my retired Athlon 64 X2 PC to use to mine even more?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Actually, would just running 3 x R9 270's on my current board and one on my other PC be feasible and a better use of money than trying to mine SHA-256 coins with USB ASIC miners? And if that is worth it, would it be still worth it to get 2 more and put my retired Athlon 64 X2 PC to use to mine even more?


I got two USB block erupter ASIC miners off of eBay to try it out and see what it was like using them.
After that, I got a HIS 6950/6970 off of the OCN marketplace to mine on as well.

The block erupters have been running, uninterrupted, for 11 days. One has averaged 331.6 Mh/sec, the other 335.4 Mh/sec.

My 24 hour average at BTC Guild with them is 0.00022106 BTC.

An R9 270, properly configured, can mine scrypt coins at 425-450 Kh/sec for around $200.
The cheapest currently on eBay for a USB block erupter is $25, for ~333 Mh/sec.

Four R9 270's would get you 1.8 Mh/sec for scrypt mining and a cash outlay of around $800.
For the same $800, in ideal conditions, you could buy 32 USB block erupters.
Those block erupters would give you 10.65 Gh/sec in SHA-256 mining.
We'll be generous and say you already have USB hubs to run them - an average of $30 per 10 miners.

Right now for scrypt coin, I am mining Dogecoin at the HashFaster pool. The pool has 3.1 Gh/sec power - your four GPU's would be ~1/1,550th of the pool's power.
The total hashing power mining away at Dogecoin right now is ~35.8 Gh/sec. Your four GPU's would be ~1/17,900th of the total mining power for Dogecoin.

Right now for SHA-256, I am mining Bitcoin at the BTC Guild pool. The pool has 3,494 Th/s - your 32 block erupters would be _~1/349,400th_ of the pool's power.
BTC Guild is usually in the 20-25% range for its pool size in relation to the total Bitcoin hashing power. For Bitcoin, your miners would be a barest drop in the bucket of total hashing power.


----------



## Nhb93

So you're saying I should go for the GPU mining option, plus they'll have better resale value in the future than the ASIC miner, am I right? And 6 of the 270's would be a pretty worthwhile investment I think, since Coinwarz' calculator helped me figure out that I would recoup the GPU cost in roughly 2 months, and I would have something more valuable than USB miners in the end, since BTC has become a game for the big boys.

I did find someone selling 5 miners on eBay for $55, which is the cheapest I've found them for, but even for that price, I'm not sure how worthwhile it would be.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Post a link to their site please.


Their website is WTCR.ca.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So you're saying I should go for the GPU mining option, plus they'll have better resale value in the future than the ASIC miner, am I right? And 6 of the 270's would be a pretty worthwhile investment I think, since Coinwarz' calculator helped me figure out that I would recoup the GPU cost in roughly 2 months, and I would have something more valuable than USB miners in the end, since BTC has become a game for the big boys.
> 
> I did find someone selling 5 miners on eBay for $55, which is the cheapest I've found them for, but even for that price, I'm not sure how worthwhile it would be.


I'd go the GPU way, it would make more money that the USB miners ever would, at least from my findings.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I got the last 290X from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And first dibs on their recent shipment of 280X's.
> 
> Because I had originally ordered 3 290's. We waited till their next shipment and there were no 290's in it... just 280X's. We made a deal to swap a 290X + 2 280X's + refund difference.
> 
> They were quite friendly about it. But yeah, it's an annoyance about they not showing what's in stock. Because I tried to throw in a couple of other things like a death adder mouse and something else but they were out of stock on those too.
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link to their site please.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Post a link to their site please.
> 
> 
> 
> they are probably sold out already. im buying cards from a shop in florida. but i dont give out my trade secrets as to where.
Click to expand...

Yeah they probably are out of stock except maybe the 280X's. They're pretty good about answering their emails. On their site they'll say when they're open and seems to be pretty consistent with answering emails in a timely manner. They will tell you when they're getting their next shipment but the sucky thing is that they don't really know what.

I have been in a shop like that before. You place all these orders and the distributor sends you the invoice. You don't really know what coming on what shipment till you get it. You'll eventually get what you ordered but just don't know when.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> they are probably sold out already. im buying cards from a shop in florida. but i dont give out my trade secrets as to where.


Thanks for the helping out the mining community here on OCN. If your going to bogard simple things like that then don't even bother being a member of this thread. This thread is dedicated to helping people mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Their website is WTCR.ca.
> I'd go the GPU way, it would make more money that the USB miners ever would, at least from my findings.


Oh look someone being helpful @PCSarge. Thanks for the post Cam, at the current prices those 290's are a steal. Currently $407usd. I think its time to put another 8 on order! +rep too


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks for the helping out the mining community here on OCN. If your going to bogard simple things like that then don't even bother being a member of this thread. This thread is dedicated to helping people mine.


It is a little understandable. If people told all of their places that are still in stock for everything then nobody would be able to get anything (here in the states anyways). When you tell people this type of information you are directly cutting into your own profits. I'm not saying that someone should or should not share information like this, I am just saying it is understandable when people do not. Personally I think it's just bad taste to announce you have a place to get things and then state you won't tell people where. Just don't tell us you 'got a deal' and nobody will care.

You should expect to start seeing this in the community, especially as people become more serious about trading. If you have information that BTC is going to rise, you do not share in publicly; esp on a forum. Sharing information manipulates markets and there are no 'buddy-buddy' things when it comes to large profits.


----------



## korruptedkaos

everyone EAC is double payout from block 38880 to 40319 so it should be most profitable for nearly a day?

just a heads up incase anyone interested


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> everyone EAC is double payout from block 38880 to 40319 so it should be most profitable for nearly a day?
> 
> just a heads up incase anyone interested


I am really curious to see how much the price tanks. I may be mining and buying hoping for a rebound.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I am really curious to see how much the price tanks. I may be mining and buying hoping for a rebound.


nah just mine it & dump, I cant see it rising tbh, id buy WDC & hold for a month or two


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> everyone EAC is double payout from block 38880 to 40319 so it should be most profitable for nearly a day?
> 
> just a heads up incase anyone interested


I was thinking of jumping back on EAC but the price just seems to be going down forever on a downward trend.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I was thinking of jumping back on EAC but the price just seems to be going down forever on a downward trend.


EAC is a longterm investment. People are hoping that it is like LTC which also had hard times when it was first released. Time will tell, I want to get to around 100k (maybe more) of them and hold.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks for the helping out the mining community here on OCN. If your going to bogard simple things like that then don't even bother being a member of this thread. This thread is dedicated to helping people mine.


just an FYI i was told by said store that i order from, that he does not sell to miners as he has enough demand from people who cant find cards because of us. im simply respecting his wishes. i sat on skype and had the discussion with him last night, and that was the conclusion of it. otherwise id give you his site and let you buy away. hes listing sapphire tri-x 290/290x cards about $20 above normal msrp due to distribution shortages.the same with his 280x's / 270s .

im respecting his wishes, ive bought from him for a number of years already. if he changes his mind this thread will know and the buying will begin.

so dont insult me over his decision. im simply respecting the wishes of a guy ive dealt with for a very long time..

for all those mining DOGE. by the second week of febuary it seems we will hit block halving. which should make the price either spike, or drop like a rock. im holding all of mine in hopes of a spike.

and as i speak i have 7.2 million nutcoins. if this every hits exchanges ill probably end up pretty well off.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I was thinking of jumping back on EAC but the price just seems to be going down forever on a downward trend.


just do the short blast then dump? it will be dead after until the next 5x payout on the 31st jan


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> just an FYI i was told by said store that i order from, that he does not sell to miners as he has enough demand from people who cant find cards because of us. im simply respecting his wishes. i sat on skype and had the discussion with him last night, and that was the conclusion of it. otherwise id give you his site and let you buy away. hes listing sapphire tri-x 290/290x cards about $20 above normal msrp due to distribution shortages.the same with his 280x's / 270s .
> 
> im respecting his wishes, ive bought from him for a number of years already. if he changes his mind this thread will know and the buying will begin.
> 
> so dont insult me over his decision. im simply respecting the wishes of a guy ive dealt with for 10 years.


Well, @RAFFY, there you have it.

Speaking of... the local PC shop here is selling cards for about the same price. Don't know if they ship, though.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks for the helping out the mining community here on OCN. If your going to bogard simple things like that then don't even bother being a member of this thread. This thread is dedicated to helping people mine.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little understandable. If people told all of their places that are still in stock for everything then nobody would be able to get anything (here in the states anyways). When you tell people this type of information you are directly cutting into your own profits. I'm not saying that someone should or should not share information like this, I am just saying it is understandable when people do not. Personally I think it's just bad taste to announce you have a place to get things and then state you won't tell people where. Just don't tell us you 'got a deal' and nobody will care.
> 
> You should expect to start seeing this in the community, especially as people become more serious about trading. If you have information that BTC is going to rise, you do not share in publicly; esp on a forum. Sharing information manipulates markets and there are no 'buddy-buddy' things when it comes to large profits.
Click to expand...

Agreed. It came off a little boastful.

Raffy, they're out of stock on the 290's. You may want to email them to be sure they're getting some in stock.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Well, @RAFFY, there you have it.
> 
> Speaking of... the local PC shop here is selling cards for about the same price. Don't know if they ship, though.


i feel raffy's side of it. but when i know there were people like me out hunting for a 290 and none were to be found. it makes alot of consumers angry to have to back order for weeks and months on end.

i literally got a sapphire 290, with an XSPC razor block and matching backplate.

with the block+ backplate installed. for $635, and he charging me $26 to ship it.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It is a little understandable. If people told all of their places that are still in stock for everything then nobody would be able to get anything (here in the states anyways). When you tell people this type of information you are directly cutting into your own profits. I'm not saying that someone should or should not share information like this, I am just saying it is understandable when people do not. Personally I think it's just bad taste to announce you have a place to get things and then state you won't tell people where. Just don't tell us you 'got a deal' and nobody will care.
> 
> You should expect to start seeing this in the community, especially as people become more serious about trading. If you have information that BTC is going to rise, you do not share in publicly; esp on a forum. Sharing information manipulates markets and there are no 'buddy-buddy' things when it comes to large profits.


I get what your saying here and I understand it. But the point of this thread is to help each other out. Posting links to sites where hardware is available doesn't cut into anyone's profits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> just an FYI i was told by said store that i order from, that he does not sell to miners as he has enough demand from people who cant find cards because of us. im simply respecting his wishes. i sat on skype and had the discussion with him last night, and that was the conclusion of it. otherwise id give you his site and let you buy away. hes listing sapphire tri-x 290/290x cards about $20 above normal msrp due to distribution shortages.the same with his 280x's / 270s .
> 
> *im respecting his wishes, ive bought from him for a number of years already. if he changes his mind this thread will know and the buying will begin.*
> 
> so dont insult me over his decision. im simply respecting the wishes of a guy ive dealt with for a very long time..
> 
> for all those mining DOGE. by the second week of febuary it seems we will hit block halving. which should make the price either spike, or drop like a rock. im holding all of mine in hopes of a spike.
> 
> and as i speak i have 7.2 million nutcoins. if this every hits exchanges ill probably end up pretty well off.


After reading this post I am glad you clarified why you couldn't post the link. And with that I apologize for calling you out. I just find it very annoying when people boast about how they are getting such great deals on this and that but don't have the decency to inform others.


----------



## Krusher33

All you guys giving cryptsy an optimistic view now has me freaking out. Trying to deposit some CL's, got a TXID for it, but it's been 20 minutes now and still no "pending".


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> All you guys giving cryptsy an optimistic view now has me freaking out. Trying to deposit some CL's, got a TXID for it, but it's been 20 minutes now and still no "pending".


I'm still skeptical of them. Last transaction I made on their took 12 hours lol


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> All you guys giving cryptsy an optimistic view now has me freaking out. Trying to deposit some CL's, got a TXID for it, but it's been 20 minutes now and still no "pending".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'm still skeptical of them. Last transaction I made on their took 12 hours lol


I'm still avoiding Cryptsy like the plague.


----------



## ccRicers

Moving bitcoins there takes ages. They don't get released from pending status until at least an hour. I try to move coins in and out of Cryptsy as little as possible. But for actual trading it has been very responsive for me.

I stopped mining Nutcoins, and sitting in at around 3.2 million. I'm actually switched to Coinye because it's getting more hype. Even with cheaper than dirt prices, I think I can stand to earn more than DOGE if I make some deals with selling.

Most people want between 5 and 10 satoshi per coin, and the difficulty is just right. 1200 Mh/s gets you about a million daily and that comes to around 0.05 to 0.1 BTC daily. I don't want to be one of those guys that dumps 15 million coins at once at an exchange. I'd rather sell in smaller portions to make it easier for people.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, I submitted a support ticket. I understand that it takes longer for new users and I've only got 10 transactions with them... but wouldn't I at least see something "pending"?

BlockChain info shows that it has 17 confirms now.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Moving bitcoins there takes ages. They don't get released from pending status until at least an hour. I try to move coins in and out of Cryptsy as little as possible. But for actual trading it has been very responsive for me.
> 
> I stopped mining Nutcoins, and sitting in at around 3.2 million. I'm actually switched to Coinye because it's getting more hype. Even with cheaper than dirt prices, I think I can stand to earn more than DOGE if I make some deals with selling.
> 
> Most people want between 5 and 10 satoshi per coin, and the difficulty is just right. 1200 Mh/s gets you about a million daily and that comes to around 0.05 to 0.1 BTC daily. I don't want to be one of those guys that dumps 15 million coins at once at an exchange. I'd rather sell in smaller portions to make it easier for people.


I went back to Coinye to because the difficulty is so low right now. Last I checked mining Coinye would basically yield a miners hash rate * 1000. It may be a little lower than right now.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Raffy is there any word on Coinye hitting an exchange? I thought the one exchange that had them got in trouble and took it down. I've been avoiding Coinye but curious about it. I would do some research on it but I'm out and about right now.


----------



## Krusher33

Hmph. Create support ticket, activate support ticket account, see status as being worked on, suddenly get coins, and response is "Looks like your coins have deposited".


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah, I submitted a support ticket. I understand that it takes longer for new users and I've only got 10 transactions with them... but wouldn't I at least see something "pending"?
> 
> BlockChain info shows that it has 17 confirms now.


sometimes deposits at cryptsy can take 20-30 confirms, depending on the volume of deposits coming into the server, larger amounts are prioritized higher than smaller ones. the only exception on that is btc/ltc.

if you have issues with your coins sitting, hit me with a message here, or search up and add TomSellecksStache on skype, ill get you looked after, i chat with all of cryptsy's staff, including bigvern, during most of the day.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Raffy is there any word on Coinye hitting an exchange? I thought the one exchange that had them got in trouble and took it down. I've been avoiding Coinye but curious about it. I would do some research on it but I'm out and about right now.


There's supposed to be one coming up at coinye-exchange.com but it's not accessible at the moment. I think it has a chance to boom in popularity if only the lawsuit agains the developers is lifted. Most exchange websites are afraid of getting a C&D letter in that they could be forced to shut down.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Raffy is there any word on Coinye hitting an exchange? I thought the one exchange that had them got in trouble and took it down. I've been avoiding Coinye but curious about it. I would do some research on it but I'm out and about right now.


Yes the developers of Coinye have said that Peer 2 Peer exchanges should be going live very soon. No exact dates have been giving out yet though. But the difficulty has plummeted so its a perfect time to mine the coin. I'll probably just mine it over the weekend to hit about 10 million then switch to back to Doge or something.

On another note how many people here are watching the decline of BTC value as we speak? Any speculation what you guys think it will hit as a low? My guess right now is right around $550. I believe the last dump it's lowest hit was like $479 for a minute or two, then plateaued around $550. What do you guys think?


----------



## caenlen

whats the price on Bitcoin/ LTC going to be 5 years from now you think? surely some economist from harvard or yale can predict it to a degree?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Raffy is there any word on Coinye hitting an exchange? I thought the one exchange that had them got in trouble and took it down. I've been avoiding Coinye but curious about it. I would do some research on it but I'm out and about right now.


It died but the English brought it back. Noone in the usa will touch the coin exhange-wise. They are hoping an exchange in england takes it. Coinye is trying to fight back. Personally i think it will still fail but who knows.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> whats the price on Bitcoin/ LTC going to be 5 years from now you think? surely some economist from harvard or yale can predict it to a degree?


cant predit something this volatile. if they could all our harvard graduates surely wouldve predicted the last stock market crash.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> It died but the English brought it back. Noone in the usa will touch the coin exhange-wise. They are hoping an exchange in england takes it. Coinye is trying to fight back. Personally i think it will still fail but who knows.


I agree as odd as that may seem. I think at first the lawsuit will be good publicity for the coin and drive the cyrpto world to make a stance against Kayne. Then it'll hit an exchange pump up a little bit and then it'll have a scary hard dump and basically be over. But only time will tell.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yes the developers of Coinye have said that Peer 2 Peer exchanges should be going live very soon. No exact dates have been giving out yet though. But the difficulty has plummeted so its a perfect time to mine the coin. I'll probably just mine it over the weekend to hit about 10 million then switch to back to Doge or something.
> 
> On another note how many people here are watching the decline of BTC value as we speak? Any speculation what you guys think it will hit as a low? My guess right now is right around $550. I believe the last dump it's lowest hit was like $479 for a minute or two, then plateaued around $550. What do you guys think?


I'm glad btc is dropping...I sold into usd a few days ago @ $940btc (gox)and $24.5 LTC (btc-e) and I will be able to buy some cheap coins.


----------



## scutzi128

XFX 290s for $419 on Amazon...go go go

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GA3C662/?tag=nisa-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Jeffinslaw

All of these dumb altcoins are going to ruin the market. Too many altcoins = stagnation = less profits = failing.

I don't want this to happen... if only it wasn't so easy to make a new coin...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> All of these dumb altcoins are going to ruin the market. Too many altcoins = stagnation = less profits = failing.
> 
> I don't want this to happen... if only it wasn't so easy to make a new coin...


Agreed.


----------



## utnorris

That price was gone before you posted. LOL


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> All of these dumb altcoins are going to ruin the market. Too many altcoins = stagnation = less profits = failing.
> 
> I don't want this to happen... if only it wasn't so easy to make a new coin...


Yep, my profit over the last week and a half has gone from $40 a day to as low as $10 a day from Middlecoin and HashCows. Kinda sucks. You would think that whenever a new coin would start up that folks would wait till it went on an exchange before jumping on it. But everyone is so worried about missing the next Bitcoin, when in reality we will probably never see that again.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> That price was gone before you posted. LOL


I posted as soon as I saw it...I snagged 2.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I posted as soon as I saw it...I snagged 2.


cards go faster than grease lightning man. all of these big online retailers are probably going crazy trying to keep stocks. and then realizing its practically impossible.

im sure AMD is feeling the pinch aswell, this is probably the most popular radeon has ever been in its history.


----------



## staccker

http://cryptonomics.org/2014/01/15/the-marginal-cost-of-cryptocurrency/

a nice little economic analysis of cryptocurrency


----------



## korruptedkaos

not having any luck since I put in these new 280's









system froze









1 mem stick seemed to be duff? would not boot so pulled it out & im kicking again, sort of?

now I cant get guiminer or cgminer to connect, the internet is working fine though, just keep getting connection problems or cgminer opening & closing? it was all working before fine? WTH should I do?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not having any luck since I put in these new 280's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system froze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 mem stick seemed to be duff? would not boot so pulled it out & im kicking again, sort of?
> 
> now I cant get guiminer or cgminer to connect, the internet is working fine though, just keep getting connection problems or cgminer opening & closing? it was all working before fine? WTH should I do?


CGminer might want more ram to start up.afaik.

i need 8GB to run 4 cards or cgminer wont start. has to do with pre-pulling work from servers im guessing.

if not you might need to re download cgminer. my worst case with a rig that did that was a clean install of windows.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> CGminer might want more ram to start up.afaik.
> 
> i need 8GB to run 4 cards or cgminer wont start. has to do with pre-pulling work from servers im guessing.
> 
> if not you might need to re download cgminer. my worst case with a rig that did that was a clean install of windows.


from 16 GB to 12 GB so still should be enough & I tried redoing all cgminer & guiminer, cleared all tmp files & redownloaded them?

that's what im really dreading doing a reinstall? I did not make any backup or install acronis either, so I will have to do it all from scratch? updates & all









arrrgghhhhh why why why why why!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> from 16 GB to 12 GB so still should be enough & I tried redoing all cgminer & guiminer, cleared all tmp files & redownloaded them?
> 
> that's what im really dreading doing a reinstall? I did not make any backup or install acronis either, so I will have to do it all from scratch? updates & all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arrrgghhhhh why why why why why!


because. i had to do it once with my rig of 6850s. apparently when CGminer gets messed up that bad, it will never start again until a clean install.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> XFX 290s for $419 on Amazon...go go go
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GA3C662/?tag=nisa-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Darn it! I was hoping to snag 8 of them. Then I'll be happy mining and won't build anymore.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yes the developers of Coinye have said that Peer 2 Peer exchanges should be going live very soon. No exact dates have been giving out yet though. But the difficulty has plummeted so its a perfect time to mine the coin.


Thanks for the reminder. Just switched back to that. About 10 minutes in and I already have 1800 queued up to confirm. Hopefully it stays low for a while.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. Just switched back to that. About 10 minutes in and I already have 1800 queued up to confirm. Hopefully it stays low for a while.


Oh yeah the difficulty is great. Right now I'm snagging about 50-60k every 30 minutes.

MSI R9 290 @ Amazon $469.99 (Ships in 1 - 2 months)....lol


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> http://cryptonomics.org/2014/01/15/the-marginal-cost-of-cryptocurrency/
> 
> a nice little economic analysis of cryptocurrency


I want my hour back.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I want my hour back.


no refunds on time spent IIRC.


----------



## Delphi

Recently got into mining LTC.

I set up mine and the rest of the engineering computers at work to mine at night. All computers either have HD7850's or 6870's. So that is 4 right there doing 12/7. And I have my personal computer doing it 24/7 for now. Will probably break down to 20/7 after personal use. So far it has been fun, guess I'll see how well I do.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphi*
> 
> Recently got into mining LTC.
> 
> I set up mine and the rest of the engineering computers at work to mine at night. All computers either have HD7850's or 6870's. So that is 4 right there doing 12/7. And I have my personal computer doing it 24/7 for now. Will probably break down to 20/7 after personal use. So far it has been fun, guess I'll see how well I do.


hope you asked your boss's permission before mining on those machines, if not i suggest turning them off before your fired. AFAIK.

i watched a guy at work get fired for mining bitcoins on our spare PCs because he didnt ask first..

i on the other hand have permission to use our spare workstations....which happen to have 4 pci-e x16 lanes a piece 3 of which are empty in each.....just need cards to fill em. long as the cpu is free to give people thier files, my boss doesnt give a damn, they run 24/7 anyways. wether in use or not. these boxes run on 1500W PSUs, so i could easily fill them with 7970s or the like. finding cards is the tricky issue.


----------



## RAFFY

Freaking NewEgg!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hope you asked your boss's permission before mining on those machines, if not i suggest turning them off before your fired. AFAIK.
> 
> i watched a guy at work get fired for mining bitcoins on our spare PCs because he didnt ask first..
> 
> i on the other hand have permission to use our spare workstations....which happen to have 4 pci-e x16 lanes a piece 3 of which are empty in each.....just need cards to fill em. long as the cpu is free to give people thier files, my boss doesnt give a damn, they run 24/7 anyways. wether in use or not. these boxes run on 1500W PSUs, so i could easily fill them with 7970s or the like. f*inding cards is the tricky issue.*


Dude not all NewEgg is our friend see the picture! lol


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hope you asked your boss's permission before mining on those machines, if not i suggest turning them off before your fired. AFAIK.
> 
> i watched a guy at work get fired for mining bitcoins on our spare PCs because he didnt ask first..
> 
> i on the other hand have permission to use our spare workstations....which happen to have 4 pci-e x16 lanes a piece 3 of which are empty in each.....just need cards to fill em. long as the cpu is free to give people thier files, my boss doesnt give a damn, they run 24/7 anyways. wether in use or not. these boxes run on 1500W PSUs, so i could easily fill them with 7970s or the like. finding cards is the tricky issue.


Of course I asked. I am also the one who builds our computers and all of that.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Question for all you fine folks: Is it better to be part of a big pool, or a small pool?

I'm thinking about switching back to Earthcoin, which I've mined at two different pools. VirCurPool has 73 workers and 53.310 MH/s pool power, while Coinium.org has 481 miners and 452.31 MH/s pool power.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Question for all you fine folks: Is it better to be part of a big pool, or a small pool?
> 
> I'm thinking about switching back to Earthcoin, which I've mined at two different pools. VirCurPool has 73 workers and 53.310 MH/s pool power, while Coinium.org has 481 miners and 452.31 MH/s pool power.


I prefer bigger pools as long as they are managed well. One of the biggest deciding factors for me is the pool efficiency. If the pools efficiency isn't at least 98.5% I look for others.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphi*
> 
> Of course I asked. I am also the one who builds our computers and all of that.


then your safe, i manage our servers, so when i asked he didnt care. not like thier being used anyways. they just sit in the corner of the server room running doing nothing all day. besides some minor file storage for current projects on the go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Freaking NewEgg!!!
> 
> 
> Dude not all NewEgg is our friend see the picture! lol


newegg in the u.s im not buying in USD from canada xD the exchange rate is crap right now

the canadian site doesnt offer it.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I prefer bigger pools as long as they are managed well. One of the biggest deciding factors for me is the pool efficiency. If the pools efficiency isn't at least 98.5% I look for others.


Thanks. VirCurPool has a 2% fee, Coinium has no fee but last time I mined there I was set at 0.5% donation. Big pool it is.

EDIT: DOGE is over the 0.0000005 threshold and rising at CoinedUp!
The volume traded there suddenly spiked from ~3mil DOGE every 2 hrs. to over 12mil DOGE.


----------



## barkinos98

Tomorrow im doing a riser run... lol










Only managed to install 13/20, 8 on those boards, 2 in my rig and 3 in a friends im doing this together with


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> then your safe, i manage our servers, so when i asked he didnt care. not like thier being used anyways. they just sit in the corner of the server room running doing nothing all day. besides some minor file storage for current projects on the go.
> newegg in the u.s im not buying in USD from canada xD the exchange rate is crap right now
> 
> the canadian site doesnt offer it.


Oh I was kidding. With the prices Newegg they should include a free hug in a box and some KY Jelly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Thanks. VirCurPool has a 2% fee, Coinium has no fee but last time I mined there I was set at 0.5% donation. Big pool it is.
> 
> EDIT: DOGE is over the 0.0000005 threshold and rising at CoinedUp!
> The volume traded there suddenly spiked from ~3mil DOGE every 2 hrs. to over 12mil DOGE.


Awesome lets hope it keeps climbing. Has DOGE difficulty gone up yet?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Oh I was kidding. With the prices Newegg they should include a free hug in a box and some KY Jelly.
> Awesome lets hope it keeps climbing. Has DOGE difficulty gone up yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Freaking NewEgg!!!
> 
> 
> Dude not all NewEgg is our friend see the picture! lol


difficulty will rise by mid febuary at the rate we're mining. thats when the price will jump.

in the meantime im doing math, seeing if i can viably afford 2 MSI 270s to replace a couple of 6850s in my rig and bring my hashrate upwards. then i can also retire a pair of 5770sand replace them with the 6850s. or just buy a 4 slot mobo and run the 5770s with the 6850s... decisions....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Tomorrow im doing a riser run... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only managed to install 13/20, 8 on those boards, 2 in my rig and 3 in a friends im doing this together with


Picture isn't working for me?


----------



## Angrybutcher

I recall seeing some upgrade steps for CGMiner within Guiminer-scrypt in one of these threads the past week or so. I cannot find it now









In any case, I updated the CGMiner in my GUIminer from 3.1 to 3.7.2 last night. I recall people saying they saw something like a 20% increase in performance, but I saw nothing. 3.10 is available, but when I used that, it would not connect to my pools and just give a Connection Error.

So, what version of CGMiner should I use with GUIminer these days for the best performance?


----------



## deathlikeeric

anyone ever did a withdraw to a Canadian bank with OKpay? i'm a verified user but when i tried to cash out 200$ to my bank account, it got return into my OKpay account and as an error code of "Incorrect BICCode"


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Freaking NewEgg!!!
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hope you asked your boss's permission before mining on those machines, if not i suggest turning them off before your fired. AFAIK.
> 
> i watched a guy at work get fired for mining bitcoins on our spare PCs because he didnt ask first..
> 
> i on the other hand have permission to use our spare workstations....which happen to have 4 pci-e x16 lanes a piece 3 of which are empty in each.....just need cards to fill em. long as the cpu is free to give people thier files, my boss doesnt give a damn, they run 24/7 anyways. wether in use or not. these boxes run on 1500W PSUs, so i could easily fill them with 7970s or the like. f*inding cards is the tricky issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Dude not all NewEgg is our friend see the picture! lol
Click to expand...

They are making a killing with their huge markup over MSRP. LOL at the MSI Twin Frozr 7970 for $530


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I recall seeing some upgrade steps for CGMiner within Guiminer-scrypt in one of these threads the past week or so. I cannot find it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I updated the CGMiner in my GUIminer from 3.1 to 3.7.2 last night. I recall people saying they saw something like a 20% increase in performance, but I saw nothing. 3.10 is available, but when I used that, it would not connect to my pools and just give a Connection Error.
> 
> So, what version of CGMiner should I use with GUIminer these days for the best performance?


Don't know what the issue is but I will say that the 3.7.2 version is the last one for GPU's.


----------



## cam51037

I'm becoming quite tempted to purchase a Sapphire 290 Tri-X, mine on it to pay it off along with my 7950 and possible 7850 and then put it in my main computer to replace my GTX 670.

It's that, or sell the 7850 and let the 290 take it's place, and then pay it off and game on the 290.

So many decisions!


----------



## Koogiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm becoming quite tempted to purchase a Sapphire 290 Tri-X, mine on it to pay it off along with my 7950 and possible 7850 and then put it in my main computer to replace my GTX 670.
> 
> It's that, or sell the 7850 and let the 290 take it's place, and then pay it off and game on the 290.
> 
> So many decisions!


Where can you find a Saphire Tri-X though? I dont see them available to buy anywhere. Do you know if you can get them for $450? If so I'd cancel my MSI Gaming R9 290 reserve on Amazon and get one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Oh yeah the difficulty is great. Right now I'm snagging about 50-60k every 30 minutes.
> 
> MSI R9 290 @ Amazon $469.99 (Ships in 1 - 2 months)....lol


I bought that. Came up to about 511 after NYC taxes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm becoming quite tempted to purchase a Sapphire 290 Tri-X, mine on it to pay it off along with my 7950 and possible 7850 and then put it in my main computer to replace my GTX 670.
> 
> It's that, or sell the 7850 and let the 290 take it's place, and then pay it off and game on the 290.
> 
> So many decisions!


Mine pts with the 670...then buy other cards.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine pts with the 670...then buy other cards.


Geez I'd love to, but with my current setup that's a no go.  Out of curiosity though, do you have an estimate of how many chains per minute a GTX 670 would get, or a mining calculator or something that would give me a rough estimate of daily earnings with PTS?

Mostly because of it's placement, it's a high traffic area and the heat it gives off is too much for the area it's in. There's also basically nowhere else I can put it, so I just turn it off during the day.









@Koogiking The one I'm looking at is at WTCR. It's out of stock right now but I'm guessing it would be anywhere from 2-3 weeks from when I buy it to when I receive it, it completely depends on when they get new stock in of the card. The total after tax and shipping comes out to $550 currently, in Canada.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine pts with the 670...then buy other cards.


I looked into doing that and the most I could get was 220KHs and that's about $.19 a day in profit. Think I will skip it for now.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Darn it! I was hoping to snag 8 of them. Then I'll be happy mining and won't build anymore.


Yea I'm finally at max capacity and I could not add any more cards if I wanted to. Maxing out a 120v 20A circuit and a 240v 20A circuit.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I looked into doing that and the most I could get was 220KHs and that's about $.19 a day in profit. Think I will skip it for now.


You mined scrypt not protoshares...protoshares measures in CPM, and a 670 makes close to 1k cpm. 1700cpm nets you 0.01btc/day (5% weekly reduction)


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Tomorrow im doing a riser run... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only managed to install 13/20, 8 on those boards, 2 in my rig and 3 in a friends im doing this together with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture isn't working for me?
Click to expand...

Oh?
Well, give me couple of hours until i finish setting up all so i can reupload a proper image


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You mined scrypt not protoshares...protoshares measures in CPM, and a 670 makes close to 1k cpm. 1700cpm nets you 0.01btc/day (5% weekly reduction)


PTS can't be mined with Cuda miner?


----------



## PCSarge

the bitcoin money gods have said "let there be money" to my bank account, thus i shall share with you, half of my fortunes of mining this last little while.



there is hope my friends. tommorow i go to the store... and buy some r9 270s preferably MSI....if i can find them... i like single 6 pin


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the bitcoin money gods have said "let there be money" to my bank account, thus i shall share with you, half of my fortunes of mining this last little while.
> 
> 
> 
> there is hope my friends. tommorow i go to the store... and buy some r9 270s preferably MSI....if i can find them... i like single 6 pin


Monopoly money!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Monopoly money!


lol dont you love our money....all green denomnations like the states makes it boring


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the bitcoin money gods have said "let there be money" to my bank account, thus i shall share with you, half of my fortunes of mining this last little while.
> 
> 
> 
> there is hope my friends. tommorow i go to the store... and buy some r9 270s preferably MSI....if i can find them... i like single 6 pin


But that's Canadian money - $600 CAD is like $400 USD, right?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> But that's Canadian money - $600 CAD is like $400 USD, right?


About 547.091 USD at current rates.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> PTS can't be mined with Cuda miner?


Cuda gpu miner, not regular cudaminer. See ptsweb.beeeeer.com for links.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> lol dont you love our money....all green denomnations like the states makes it boring


Actually makes it much easier to sort your bills, also its pretty!


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the bitcoin money gods have said "let there be money" to my bank account, thus i shall share with you, half of my fortunes of mining this last little while.
> 
> 
> 
> there is hope my friends. tomorrow i go to the store... and buy some r9 270s preferably MSI....if i can find them... i like single 6 pin


You need to get some of the maple syrup coloured and scented $100s. Then you are rocking. Eh


----------



## thebufenator

Does anybody use mtgox instead of coinbase to sell btc?

It is trust worthy? I hear many people saying to use coinbase, but mtgox has a higher sell price .........


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Does anybody use mtgox instead of coinbase to sell btc?
> 
> It is trust worthy? I hear many people saying to use coinbase, but mtgox has a higher sell price .........


Isn't mtgox only good for people out the US?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cuda gpu miner, not regular cudaminer. See ptsweb.beeeeer.com for links.


Like Ivan said. I have a GTX670 and I get 1,010 cmp with it.

@ivan
Where do you suggest selling pts, or do you recommend holding on to them for the "bitshare" or whatever it is called?


----------



## dmfree88

thank me later:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/

first reply for windows releases

3.7.2 fork that works great

can use same config file same settings BUT you MUST rename (sgminer.conf) AND remove anything that mentions scrypt inside the conf file. Otherwise all other settings seemed to work fine for me. (because it already is set to scrypt only)

im only using 7870 and gained over 10kh/s. should be even better for r9.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looks good for R9 290 users...or people who mix 280x and 7950, or 290 and 280x.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Isn't mtgox only good for people out the US?


nah i use mtgox, thats where that money in the picture came from.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> You need to get some of the maple syrup coloured and scented $100s. Then you are rocking. Eh


i have a few of those around. sadly i wasnt braking my safe open for them, so i used what was on hand in the picture

ill take blame for posting faster than everyone else too!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Looks good for R9 290 users...or people who mix 280x and 7950, or 290 and 280x.


few new versions released today too unsure of how they perform but the first windows release of v4.0 works great. will try the others later when i have some time







.


----------



## RAFFY

Is anyone using CRaPE? I have it downloaded and loaded up on my USB but it seems to be missing the .conf files. Not sure if I just can't take my .conf from my main miner and use them with the usb. Anyone know the answer?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> The block erupters have been running, uninterrupted, for 11 days. One has averaged 331.6 Mh/sec, the other 335.4 Mh/sec.
> 
> My 24 hour average at BTC Guild with them is 0.00022106 BTC.


Interesting, because that shows middlecoin to be a much better way of getting BTC by at least an order of magnitude on roughly equivalent GPU hardware.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Interesting, because that shows middlecoin to be a much better way of getting BTC by at least an order of magnitude on roughly equivalent GPU hardware.


Yeah, they're not as good as I thought they'd be - the Bitcoin difficulty has went high enough that those generation block erupters (any of the 333 Mh/s ones) are pretty useless unless in farms of 50 or more.
I've put them back up on eBay.

There's a new generation of USB block erupters that's 1.6 GH/s (AntMiner), and there's the Fury line of block erupters that can do 2.2 - 2.7 GH/s (Red Fury, Blue Fury, Ice Fury), but even those aren't worth it in small numbers.
Especially when even the prices of Butterfly Labs low-end models (5-7 GH/s) is dropping because of the new super-high GH/s ASICs out now, and the 2TH/s ASICs supposed to be dropping from Cointerra this month.

Block erupters for Bitcoin are pretty much a dead horse in my opinion, much like FPGA.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Interesting, because that shows middlecoin to be a much better way of getting BTC by at least an order of magnitude on roughly equivalent GPU hardware.


Middlecoin is the bomb!


----------



## RAFFY

In CGminer how do I set my two 290x's to one setting and my 290's to another? Also can anyone suggest a good 290 settings? Im thinking something like 1000/1500 and what is the thread count 27,xxx? Any other settings i need to change for the 290s?


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> In CGminer how do I set my two 290x's to one setting and my 290's to another? Also can anyone suggest a good 290 settings? Im thinking something like 1000/1500 and what is the thread count 27,xxx? Any other settings i need to change for the 290s?


Use comma's in the cgminer.conf file.

I use I-20, TC-32765 for 290's


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Can someone confirm for me if windows can run 6 GPUs? I am tired of messing with Linux on this new system


----------



## MotO

OK I'm going to mine nut for a few days. I'll be making around 2,500,000 a day at the current diff. If it doesn't get on an exchange Ima kick dmfree in the nuts haha


----------



## utnorris

Anyone using middlecoin and disappointed with the payouts for the last week or so? Has the market flat lined for altcoins?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Can someone confirm for me if windows can run 6 GPUs? I am tired of messing with Linux on this new system


I heard you should use windows 8 for over 5 gpus.


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thank me later:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/
> 
> first reply for windows releases
> 
> 3.7.2 fork that works great
> 
> can use same config file same settings BUT you MUST rename (sgminer.conf) AND remove anything that mentions scrypt inside the conf file. Otherwise all other settings seemed to work fine for me. (because it already is set to scrypt only)
> 
> im only using 7870 and gained over 10kh/s. should be even better for r9.


Thanks good sir, this inc'd my hash rate from 6,180 to 6,530 roughly~, biggest boost coming from R9 280x's.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone using middlecoin and disappointed with the payouts for the last week or so? Has the market flat lined for altcoins?


My payout is going to good tonight but I also carried over 0.01 in unexchanged from yesterday. I made over 0.03 today with 2.84 mh/s, though, which seems pretty good. What server are you using?


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> My payout is going to good tonight but I also carried over 0.01 in unexchanged from yesterday. I made over 0.03 today with 2.84 mh/s, though, which seems pretty good. What server are you using?


Man that is a great payout. I have double your hashrate and have way less than double your profits.

What server?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I heard you should use windows 8 for over 5 gpus.


Yes windows 7 can only recognize 5 GPUs. Windows 8 can handle 6+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Use comma's in the cgminer.conf file.
> 
> I use I-20, TC-32765 for 290's


OK great thank you, +rep


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the bitcoin money gods have said "let there be money" to my bank account, thus i shall share with you, half of my fortunes of mining this last little while.
> 
> 
> 
> there is hope my friends. tommorow i go to the store... and buy some r9 270s preferably MSI....if i can find them... i like single 6 pin


how did u cash out your bit coin money? Ive been trying to us OKPAY but doesn't seem to work


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> My payout is going to good tonight but I also carried over 0.01 in unexchanged from yesterday. I made over 0.03 today with 2.84 mh/s, though, which seems pretty good. What server are you using?


I am using the U.S. server and I have 3.5MHs and tonight's was .03207992BTC and last night was .01698234BTC. Not sure what is up. I will say it was worse on Hashcows the other night.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I officially can not get this machine to Linux. What a waste of a night.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Man that is a great payout. I have double your hashrate and have way less than double your profits.
> 
> What server?


Asia server.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I officially can not get this machine to Linux. What a waste of a night.


Why not!?

Just get bamt 1.2 and run it?

I'd prefer a proper debian 64bit install but that's harder to set up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Asia server.


You talking middlecoin?


----------



## Markolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Can someone confirm for me if windows can run 6 GPUs? I am tired of messing with Linux on this new system


I'm using Windows 8.1 to hash with 6 GPUs. I didn't have to do anything special to get them recognized by windows, and I am using Catalyst 13.12. Runs rock solid too. 6 R9 290s. I have another rig that ran 5 290s and it ran great on Windows 8.1, but I moved some GPUs around so I only have 1 rig with more than 4 GPUs.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why not!?
> 
> Just get bamt 1.2 and run it?
> 
> I'd prefer a proper debian 64bit install but that's harder to set up.


For some reason the Fatal1ty Ethernet port is not working in Linux... Also I am finding that R9 270s can not be found by the most recent release that downloads in Linux. I tried to DL BAMT 1.1 and it would also not run...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> For some reason the Fatal1ty Ethernet port is not working in Linux... Also I am finding that R9 270s can not be found by the most recent release that downloads in Linux. I tried to DL BAMT 1.1 and it would also not run...


1.2 works with them...out of the box.
You need to download and install ethernet drivers manually for most z87 boards.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=366178.0


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You talking middlecoin?


Yeah.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> how did u cash out your bit coin money? Ive been trying to us OKPAY but doesn't seem to work


MTGOX---Wire transfer to bank (takes about a week to week and a half) withdraw said money from bank


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Middlecoin is the bomb!


Only thing I worry about with that is - what if I end up with a bit of BTC, but the scrypt coins I could have mined instead go supernova in value like BTC did ?
At the moment it looks like most scrypt is junk, with a few exceptions. Still waiting for those quarks and sexcoins to take off, but if they ever do I think it will be a long wait.

Given the growth in BTC culture I'm surprised it hasn't jumped in price again but I guess it's found some limiting factors for the time being.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone using middlecoin and disappointed with the payouts for the last week or so? Has the market flat lined for altcoins?


Hmmm, does seem maybe a little slower, hard to say as I don't go full geek and track the payout rate.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I am using the U.S. server and I have 3.5MHs and tonight's was .03207992BTC and last night was .01698234BTC. Not sure what is up. I will say it was worse on Hashcows the other night.


That's quite a variation .

If you change servers does your work carry over too ?


----------



## Faint

I'm wanting to expand my mining from my single 290 to some more cards - the thing is that I don't think I can afford a couple more 290s ore even 280Xs atm. Would making a miner with some 270s be a bad idea?


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markolc*
> 
> I'm using Windows 8.1 to hash with 6 GPUs. I didn't have to do anything special to get them recognized by windows, and I am using Catalyst 13.12. Runs rock solid too. 6 R9 290s. I have another rig that ran 5 290s and it ran great on Windows 8.1, but I moved some GPUs around so I only have 1 rig with more than 4 GPUs.


I'm about to go to 6... so dont even attempt on BAMT, just go with Win8?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I'm wanting to expand my mining from my single 290 to some more cards - the thing is that I don't think I can afford a couple more 290s ore even 280Xs atm. Would making a miner with some 270s be a bad idea?


I am getting 1 Mh with two 270's... I guess you can decide whether its worth it... theres been a lot of opinions that the 270 is one of the better cards, along with the obvious.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I'm wanting to expand my mining from my single 290 to some more cards - the thing is that I don't think I can afford a couple more 290s ore even 280Xs atm. Would making a miner with some 270s be a bad idea?


I'll sell you my HD 5870 for $200 + international postage.


----------



## dmfree88

ive noticed that ive had 0.008 in middlecoin for almost 2 weeks now give or take, no payout. atleast im still on the list xD but i dont trust them (i have heard that they had some issue but whatever).

i have also noticed that i got horrible payouts in hashcows and wafflepool. So i didnt like either of those but i think it has to do with the market when i tried them (6 hours each to test results were bad after waiting 24+ hours to get fully paid). altcoins seem to be floating fairly low and too many switch-based coins are stopping the difficulty spikes and profits from using profit switching pools. when middlecoin + multipool + wafflepool + switchercoin all hit the same coin at low diff then its not there as long. I think this is starting to effect overall profitability for people who use these types of pools. Could be wrong but it seems to be growing fast so ive noticed.

I had to give trademybit a shot though because they just setup auto-exchange and it seems to be more profitable then the others. Worth checking it out before reg closes if anyone wants to. active IRC chat the dev is always on there. once it hits 1gh/s registrations closed.

Tryin to hold hope for nutcoin though it keeps making small comebacks. For being a small coin it still has chance and serious potential. Just hope we can all prosper from it and appreciate the effort everyone here has put in







. Hope nutcoin takes off for all of us







. if worse come to worse imma switch to tmb for awhile see how it goes and give up on new coins until i get a better mining rig. im atleast registered and tried it for a few hours though and am impressed







plus i can save coins i want to save hes adding BQC today so if i do go to TMB i will slowly save bqc until i can buy BBQ sauce from the bqc vendor







always wanted to try it







.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1.2 works with them...out of the box.
> You need to download and install ethernet drivers manually for most z87 boards.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=366178.0


Unfortunately I can not find the drivers for the Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 Series, Hopefully I can find a solution soon. I will do some more searching tomorrow. I am spent from working on this all night. Thank you for pointing me in a direction though!


----------



## dogbiscuit

BTW, I'm looking at molex to PCI-e connectors, and some of them are advertised as having a square number 5 pin. I've bought a few molex/pci cables and never noticed anything different from one to another, never had any not fit my cards.

Are there indeed two types, and why ?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Unfortunately I can not find the drivers for the Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 Series, Hopefully I can find a solution soon. I will do some more searching tomorrow. I am spent from working on this all night. Thank you for pointing me in a direction though!


Iv'e seen people with windows 8.1 having good success


----------



## Markolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> I'm about to go to 6... so dont even attempt on BAMT, just go with Win8?


I guess that's ultimately up to you. I have had no problems with win8.1, i had the license for it, so I gave it a go with success. I've had no experience with Linux at all besides my Android phone, so I was very pleased that Win8.1 worked with 6 cards right out of the box (and my motherboard handled 6 cards with the jumper trick on the risers).


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I'll sell you my HD 5870 for $200 + international postage.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> I am getting 1 Mh with two 270's... I guess you can decide whether its worth it... theres been a lot of opinions that the 270 is one of the better cards, along with the obvious.


What 270s do you have?


----------



## dmfree88

Yea 500kh/s per 270 is way good. Which brand you using?


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markolc*
> 
> I guess that's ultimately up to you. I have had no problems with win8.1, i had the license for it, so I gave it a go with success. I've had no experience with Linux at all besides my Android phone, so I was very pleased that Win8.1 worked with 6 cards right out of the box (and my motherboard handled 6 cards with the jumper trick on the risers).


K... I got my BAMT setup already so I might as well try that since my reg rig is Win 7 still... if BAMT craps out or takes too much time, I guess I'll get a Win 8... then I start thinking do I leave that as a dedicated machine or should I used that as a PC as well... altho then I have to get a new processor, ya..... doesnt get easier....

Thanks.


----------



## duganator

So does anyone know a good place to start reading about how to buy and sell and make money with btc and other alt currencies?


----------



## mav2000

Hey, can some of you guys let me know what would be the best way to convert bitcoin to USD? I dont live in the US, so I dont have a US account, but I do have Paypal. How can I go about this?


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Yea 500kh/s per 270 is way good. Which brand you using?


Checked one of his threads and it says that he has the Gigabyte 270.


----------



## dathaeus

Btw anyone here know why sometimes there is such a discrepancy between the hash #'s from the Linux/Web IP stats and then the Coinotron stats? Sometimes its dead on but today its been way off... the local numbers show 490/490 + 415/415, but Coinotron shows 700 + 515? Noob here so LMK if they taking a huge cut or something else is going on, just seems too much of a difference.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Btw anyone here know why sometimes there is such a discrepancy between the hash #'s from the Linux/Web IP stats and then the Coinotron stats? Sometimes its dead on but today its been way off... the local numbers show 490/490 + 415/415, but Coinotron shows 700 + 515? Noob here so LMK if they taking a huge cut or something else is going on, just seems too much of a difference.


its based on share submission rate, so if one card drops ~30 shares in the span of 2 minutes it increases its hash rate temporarily, its done it to me on many different pools


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> What 270s do you have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Yea 500kh/s per 270 is way good. Which brand you using?


GIGABYTE R9 270 GV-R927OC-2GD

Yea I'm pretty happy with it so far, but it sucks in Win7, only getting 415 each. The wind fans are nice and big, and it helps that its cool even here in FL, staying at about 67C.


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> its based on share submission rate, so if one card drops ~30 shares in the span of 2 minutes it increases its hash rate temporarily, its done it to me on many different pools


K, thanks, just making sure I'm not getting ripped.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> K, thanks, just making sure I'm not getting ripped.


your fine.

im pondering... ill need to replace this 750W PSU im running these cards off sooner or later, when my R9 290 gets in, my 7950 is going onto the main mining rig.

so i get either one of these combos tommorow:

NZXT Hale90 850W psu + MSI R9 270 gaming

or

2x MSI R9 270 Gaming and replace the psu next week when my paycheck comes in?

PS: motherboard 24 pin is no good on the 750W psu, it powers the cards fine however, i still dont feel safe using it. im using a thermaltake 450W to power the motherboard ATM because i had it laying around.


----------



## duganator

Any particular reason you're going for that psu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> your fine.
> 
> im pondering... ill need to replace this 750W PSU im running these cards off sooner or later, when my R9 290 gets in, my 7950 is going onto the main mining rig.
> 
> so i get either one of these combos tommorow:
> 
> NZXT Hale90 850W psu + MSI R9 270 gaming
> 
> or
> 
> 2x MSI R9 270 Gaming and replace the psu next week when my paycheck comes in?
> 
> PS: motherboard 24 pin is no good on the 750W psu, it powers the cards fine however, i still dont feel safe using it. im using a thermaltake 450W to power the motherboard ATM because i had it laying around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey, can some of you guys let me know what would be the best way to convert bitcoin to USD? I dont live in the US, so I dont have a US account, but I do have Paypal. How can I go about this?


----------



## Minusorange

Guys how long roughly would it take a 280x running 8 hours a day to make its money back ?


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Guys how long roughly would it take a 280x running 8 hours a day to make its money back ?


A long long time. Probably about 6 months.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> A long long time. Probably about 6 months.


Even without the price gouging ? I'm going to be buying one for £226

And even still 6 months isn't so bad just for leaving it running overnight, which makes me wonder if it would be worth investing in a 290x instead if it can pay itself back


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Even without the price gouging ? I'm going to be buying one for £226
> 
> And even still 6 months isn't so bad just for leaving it running overnight, which makes me wonder if it would be worth investing in a 290x instead if it can pay itself back


http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=1000.00&sha256Power=500.00&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=750&scryptPower=500.00&scryptPowerCost=0.0900&sha256Check=false&scryptCheck=true

There's a detailed breakdown of all the scrypt coins. If you were thinking about buying a new gpu anyways, I'd say go ahead. Any reason you aren't leaving it on all day?


----------



## meckert15834

Been enjoying watching the DOGE prices today!!


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Been enjoying watching the DOGE prices today!!


Join the IRC channel. It will give you a ton of insight into what is going on right now.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=1000.00&sha256Power=500.00&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=750&scryptPower=500.00&scryptPowerCost=0.0900&sha256Check=false&scryptCheck=true
> 
> There's a detailed breakdown of all the scrypt coins. If you were thinking about buying a new gpu anyways, I'd say go ahead. Any reason you aren't leaving it on all day?


Is there a list detailing the hash rate of all cards currently availability ?

That list is too financial for me, one of the things that has put me off mining as I really detest all that stuff

Well I'd be using it the other times of the day, could probably stretch to maybe 14/16 hours a day if I run it while I'm doing work but that's not everyday and sometimes work involves being on that rig so 8 is definate as I'll be sleeping


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yep... I think the current price activity for DOGE indicates great things when the block-halving occurs. On BTER yesterday I saw ~4M in DOGE sell order volume - but ~80M in buy volume! Granted it was very late (or early depending on how you look at it) and I'm sure it didn't stay that way for long - but still!


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Is there a list detailing the hash rate of all cards currently availability ?
> 
> That list is too financial for me, one of the things that has put me off mining as I really detest all that stuff
> 
> Well I'd be using it the other times of the day, could probably stretch to maybe 14/16 hours a day if I run it while I'm doing work but that's not everyday and sometimes work involves being on that rig so 8 is definate as I'll be sleeping


https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

Out of curiousity, what do you do for work with the computer? The good thing about the 280x/7970 is that you can run the intensity really low and get a good hash rate. The only time I turn one of my gpus off is when I'm gaming, the computer runs fine doing anything else.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
> 
> Out of curiousity, what do you do for work with the computer? The good thing about the 280x/7970 is that you can run the intensity really low and get a good hash rate. The only time I turn one of my gpus off is when I'm gaming, the computer runs fine doing anything else.


Music production and uni work really (firefox browsing, word, excel etc), neither of which use the GPU but I need processing and RAM for the music production


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Music production and uni work really (firefox browsing, word, excel etc), neither of which use the GPU but I need processing and RAM for the music production


http://i.imgur.com/djFxyvc.png

Thats my computer currently. I'm mining full speed on both cards and doing some web surfing. Mining doesn't really touch cpu or ram.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/djFxyvc.png
> 
> Thats my computer currently. I'm mining full speed on both cards and doing some web surfing. Mining doesn't really touch cpu or ram.


Thanks I'm going to look more into it once I've ordered all the parts and built my rig and got it OC'd properly


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

DOGE is currently selling for 0.00000058 and rising at CoinedUp!


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> DOGE is currently selling for 0.00000056 and rising at CoinedUp!


I'm all in on doge. Theres a 40 btc wall at 55 and a 20 btc wall at 56, convert to doge now. Convert all assets.


----------



## Nhb93

So out of curiosity, are you guys in this for the profit, or it is just become a bit of a hobby, or a little bit of both?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

DOGE is up to 0.00000062 for buy orders, 0.00000065 on sell orders.
I've cancelled my sell order at 0.00000072, I think it might go higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So out of curiosity, are you guys in this for the profit, or it is just become a bit of a hobby, or a little bit of both?


Started for the idea of profit, staying for the hobby. Like talking with you folks, and I like the idea that the graphics card I got on here for $150 has earned me anywhere from $20-40 so far, depending on where DOGE peaks during the next 12-16 hours.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm all in on doge. Theres a 40 btc wall at 55 and a 20 btc wall at 56, convert to doge now. Convert all assets.


had a sell order for 50 go through 2 days ago should have waited. what is up with doge

should i buy?


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> had a sell order for 50 go through 2 days ago should have waited. what is up with doge
> 
> should i buy?


I would. Even if you lose right this second, the block reward is changing in mid february and I think the coins price will skyrocket. Just my opinion.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> DOGE is up to 0.00000062 for buy orders, 0.00000065 on sell orders.
> I've cancelled my sell order at 0.00000072, I think it might go higher.
> Started for the idea of profit, staying for the hobby. Like talking with you folks, and I like the idea that the graphics card I got on here for $150 has earned me anywhere from $20-40 so far, depending on where DOGE peaks during the next 12-16 hours.


This. No matter whether you believe in the long haul or are just in it for a small ROI vs new GPU hardware.... this is a totally cool time for PC enthusiasts. For decades (at least the 3 I've been into computers for) very nearly 100% of your hardware investment was completely depreciated to pennies within months. Now for the first time you can actually just throw a little more into electricity and have the possibility of getting all of your investment money back _while the hardware is still useful and worth something_.

Although they didn't exist then, if it were possible to buy and run 4X 7970's I still wouldn't have done it... because sooner or later I'd want the next generation and my GPUs would be worthless... now I have 5 of them (well two are 280Xs but still same card) and I've essentially paid for them, all of my PC's (including my iMacs, iPads, HTPCs, and laptop), as well as having enough left over to buy all of that hardware two more times.

Naturally, that is only the case if I cashed out all of my crypto into fiat... which isn't going to be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Kenerd

it's being cut in half?


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> it's being cut in half?


When it hits 100k yes.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

For those of you that don't keep track of the figures, here's the charts on DOGE for the past 10 days, 2 days, and 24 hours - all from CoinedUp.



It's doing phenomenally well right now. It seems to have stabilized for now at 0.00000063 0.00000062.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Just think if it looked like BTC's charts over 2013... price would be close to .001 by the end... mmmm...

(note that I'm NOT predicting a parabolic rise in DOGE like there was in BTC... that just won't happen IMO)

...but it's still fun to think about it... kinda like it must feel if you were one of those guys that had 10K+ BTC in 2011.


----------



## Nhb93

I was going to save up to get a 780 Ti, or an 880 (depending on the reviews on them), but now I just want to dump over a grand into 270's, get 6 of them, have 3 mining computers up and running and just use that to make money. According to Coinwarz, I could see ROI in as little as 5 weeks with the right coin, and everything from there would be straight profit, plus I would like to think that I could sell the cards for at least half of what I paid for them once I don't want them anymore.

Someone be a good friend and talk me out of it.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I was going to save up to get a 780 Ti, or an 880 (depending on the reviews on them), but now I just want to dump over a grand into 270's, get 6 of them, have 3 mining computers up and running and just use that to make money. According to Coinwarz, I could see ROI in as little as 5 weeks with the right coin, and everything from there would be straight profit, plus I would like to think that I could sell the cards for at least half of what I paid for them once I don't want them anymore.
> 
> Someone be a good friend and talk me out of it.


I'll sort of talk you out of it. Buy 1 good gpu and several 270's. Run the 270s 24/7 and use the good gpu to play games with, but mine with when you aren't gaming. It's what I do.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I was going to save up to get a 780 Ti, or an 880 (depending on the reviews on them), but now I just want to dump over a grand into 270's, get 6 of them, have 3 mining computers up and running and just use that to make money. According to Coinwarz, I could see ROI in as little as 5 weeks with the right coin, and everything from there would be straight profit, plus I would like to think that I could sell the cards for at least half of what I paid for them once I don't want them anymore.
> 
> Someone be a good friend and talk me out of it.


Although there is good reason to believe that you will be able to fully monetize that investment in a fairly short time, and the cards will indeed probably be worth at least half what they cost if you sell them within a year or so... the biggest issue has to do more with whether or not you actually _need_ that money in the meantime. Think of it this way (as I do)... if you're just going to leave it sitting in your bank account (earning 0 to 0.5% interest) for the next year - then the miners make a very logical choice.

On the other hand if that money is all that you have in your savings account... it would be a very, very BAD choice to sink it in GPUs.







Everything is relative.

You could buy 2 cards and set up one miner for 33% of the cost... then once they've paid for themselves - cash that out (figure on mining 125% of their value to compensate for exchange rates and fees) and then use that to buy everything for your second rig... at which point in time you should earn your third rig in half the time!

Rinse and repeat as necessary. Don't forget to calculate your electricity costs into that ROI however.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I was going to save up to get a 780 Ti, or an 880 (depending on the reviews on them), but now I just want to dump over a grand into 270's, get 6 of them, have 3 mining computers up and running and just use that to make money. According to Coinwarz, I could see ROI in as little as 5 weeks with the right coin, and everything from there would be straight profit, plus I would like to think that I could sell the cards for at least half of what I paid for them once I don't want them anymore.
> 
> Someone be a good friend and talk me out of it.


I was going to say that you can search eBay for deals, but then I remembered that I have that preorder for one of the H61M PRO BTC motherboards and that I need cheap GPU's for it because I don't have the money you guys do...

Shoo! Go to Newegg! Stay out of eBay! *hiss*

Also HashFaster's DOGE pool is down for maintenance temporarily. Switching to mining NUT until it's back up.


----------



## Nhb93

Well right now the money I do have is completely disposable, and this would be a way to both spend it, play with computers, and make money back.







I might just stick with 4 to start with, 3 on the sig rig, and then 1 in my other (unlisted) computer, which I could also use to game on when I don't want to fold on it. I'm going to be getting another part time job, which hopefully should triple my current (small) income, so I'd be able to afford the hardware even easier. I wouldn't plan on holding the GPU's for over a year either, maybe 6 months, or as long as they're still making me money.


----------



## duganator

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?sdtid=6637056&EdpNo=8864420&sku=M69-0218&cm_re=Homepage-_-Zone2_5-_-CatId_28_M69-0218&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&utm_source=Linkshare&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=lw9MynSeamY&AffiliateID=lw9MynSeamY-fqS_unIl9AsckNpTLqnwDg

good deal


----------



## duganator

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=ea1MjoA-EeOFYY7FIPa4tAwWTB_GYWv3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16814131547&cm_sp=

Would get that over 270x if you're buying several cards. 100 less hash per card, but 80 bucks cheaper per card.


----------



## Minusorange

one thing I want to know is, who the hell buys this made up money which has little use in the real world ?

I know you can use bitcoin in the basement of the internet (tor) to purchase lots of illegal stuff like assassins but apart from that what value does the coin have to have people pay so much for it to make it so lucrative for the miners ?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> That's quite a variation .
> 
> If you change servers does your work carry over too ?


I am not entirely sure, I doubt it. However, doing some digging over night it looks like I was on the least profitable sever, they have 4, so I switched my GPU's over to the Beta east coast one and based on my numbers this morning it seems to have paid off. That being said, one night is hardly enough time to come to a complete conclusion, but it does make sense that some servers would be more profitable than others if the work is not being distributed evenly across all 4 servers, which is what it sounds like based on the forum comments. Apparently, the Asian server is the most profitable and also has the most hash rate.

As much as I want to hold various coins, right now I am first working on paying off the hardware, which I was on track to do in two months. Once that happens, then I can split my GPU's up, with two mining to pay costs and such and the other 4 used to collect various coins such as WDC and LTC. Hopefully that strategy will pay off, but either way I want to get the ROI completed sooner than later.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> one thing I want to know is, who the hell buys this made up money which has little use in the real world ?
> 
> I know you can use bitcoin in the basement of the internet (tor) to purchase lots of illegal stuff like assassins but apart from that what value does the coin have to have people pay so much for it to make it so lucrative for the miners ?


Investors and day traders (mainly banks) hoping for the next profit jump. In December, BTC was swinging wildly and if you had enough to buy in when it dropped to $500, then selling when it hit $900 this last week you made a healthy profit almost doubling your money. It's now back down to around $800 and seems to have stabilized there, so it may not be a great investment for day traders. If people start to pull out the price will drop again, just like any other stock, and once it gets low enough they will get back in pushing the price back up. It also helps that places are starting to take BTC as payments in the legitimate world. The more that happens then the more the coin will become stable and excepted as real money. I am waiting to see what happens when Zerocoin gets released since it's biggest selling factor will be that it is supposed to be untraceable, making it quite attractive to the "Black" market which means it could possible the next BTC. This of course is all just a guessing game, but look at what happened to BTC when people didn't think it was traceable.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Any particular reason you're going for that psu?


the psu is several reasons, one i need 850W minimum as ill be running 4 cards off it

2 i need the pci-e connectors if i ever go past R9 270 as ill need another 6 or 8 pin per card, the psu has 6 6+2 pin connectors

and 3, the OCN psu guru said it will be the most reliable for a mining rig.

7850s arent much of an upgrade from 6850s, i can push 275khash out of each of my MSI 6850 cards


----------



## BulletSponge

I must admit that even with all the information that is here I still find the prospect of trying to start mining a bit intimidating (and confusing to say the least). Are there any profitable coins I could mine with my sig rig and if so am I an idiot for not having gotten off my lazy butt and jumped in with both feet?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I must admit that even with all the information that is here I still find the prospect of trying to start mining a bit intimidating (and confusing to say the least). Are there any profitable coins I could mine with my sig rig and if so am I an idiot for not having gotten off my lazy butt and jumped in with both feet?


if you feel like not using your rig 24/7 then yes.

this is why we al lbuild seperate mining rigs, we basically get paid to not touch them.


----------



## Kenerd

Hey guys could you look at this please? I have a 7950/7970 set up HW64 has my cards labled GPU0 7970 gpu1 7950

This .conf gets me around 1350kh/s with the 7950 around 580kh/s and the 7970 around 750kh/s

"intensity" : "13,13",
"worksize" : "512",
"vectors" : "1",
"thread-concurrency" : "8190",
"kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-engine" : "1100,1100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500",
"gpu-powertune" : "20,20",
"temp-cutoff" : "95,95",
"temp-overheat" : "85,85",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"temp-hysteresis" : "2",
"scrypt" : true,
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"

This .conf gets me around 1250kh/s with the 7950 around 650kh/s and the 7970 around the same 650kh/s I know that's 1300 those are rough estimates

"intensity" : "20,18",
"worksize" : "512,512",
"vectors" : "1",
"thread-concurrency : "20992,21712",
"kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "0,0",
"gpu-engine" : "1100,1100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500",
"gpu-powertune" : "20,20",
"temp-cutoff" : "95,95",
"temp-overheat" : "85,85",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-threads" : "1,1",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"temp-hysteresis" : "2",
"scrypt" : true,
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"

My question is how can I get the 7950 back up to 650kh/s while keeping the 7970 at 750kh/s? I tried using gpu threads 2,1 or 1,2 but I can't seem to get it right.

Also cgminer has my cards reversed If I change the clock speed on card 0 my hash rate changes on card 1. The hash rate for card 1 is my 7970 but it should be card 0. I know this sounds ******ed confusing. Unless it's just me and this is how cgminer is supposed to work. I also tried reinstalling the drivers to see if that would help.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Hey guys could you look at this please? I have a 7950/7970 set up HW64 has my cards labled GPU0 7970 gpu1 7950
> 
> My question is how can I get the 7950 back up to 650kh/s while keeping the 7970 at 750kh/s? I tried using gpu threads 2,1 or 1,2 but I can't seem to get it right.
> 
> Also cgminer has my cards reversed If I change the clock speed on card 0 my hash rate changes on card 1. The hash rate for card 1 is my 7970 but it should be card 0. I know this sounds ******ed confusing. Unless it's just me and this is how cgminer is supposed to work. I also tried reinstalling the drivers to see if that would help.


Run two instances of cgminer. GPU threads cannot be different between cards.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> one thing I want to know is, who the hell buys this made up money which has little use in the real world ?
> 
> I know you can use bitcoin in the basement of the internet (tor) to purchase lots of illegal stuff like assassins but apart from that what value does the coin have to have people pay so much for it to make it so lucrative for the miners ?


sounds like you need to do alot more reading and learning before coming in here

...anyways, DOGE to infinity and beyond


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> sounds like you need to do alot more reading and learning before coming in here
> 
> ...anyways, DOGE to infinity and beyond


Quote:


> Run two instances of cgminer. GPU threads cannot be different between cards.


Right here mate.

http://www.overstock.com/bitcoin


----------



## dogbiscuit

Is there much real world use for DOGE yet ? Wondering if the value rise is ALL speculation or if there are some real uses for it yet.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Some lost guy said -
Quote:


> BTW, I'm looking at molex to PCI-e connectors, and some of them are advertised as having a square number 5 pin. I've bought a few molex/pci cables and never noticed anything different from one to another, never had any not fit my cards.
> 
> Are there indeed two types, and why ?


Can anyone answer him ?


----------



## aroc91

All the ones I've ever seen look the same. How are the pins numbered? I have a molex/pci in front of me right now and it looks like this-


----------



## Synister

Anyone seen this Site yet?
http://freebitco.in/?op=home

Lets you basically earn BTC for nothing other than entering a capture every hour!


----------



## utnorris

Whats the catch?


----------



## Synister

None that I've found... I think they must have some sort of cleaver affiliate so they're earning some how!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Bought in for DOGE at 69, was that a good idea? Bought .1 BTC worth, so like 140k DOGE


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> All the ones I've ever seen look the same. How are the pins numbered? I have a molex/pci in front of me right now and it looks like this-


Well, as far as I know all mine have been like that too - the ones on my PSU are I just checked.
I'm looking at these on ebay, claiming a square number 5 pin


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Anyone seen this Site yet?
> http://freebitco.in/?op=home
> 
> Lets you basically earn BTC for nothing other than entering a capture every hour!


You win 0.00000223 BTC!

Nice free virtual cash, thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Well, as far as I know all mine have been like that too - the ones on my PSU are I just checked.
> I'm looking at these on ebay, claiming a square number 5 pin


Technically it is 5 pin if you look at image one of the sockets is empty

Question to you guys.. Do I need a different wallet for each type of coin or is 1 wallet ok ?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> None that I've found... I think they must have some sort of cleaver affiliate so they're earning some how!


ive tried it the past couple of hours, its actually legit.

in other news i grabbed 2 R9 270s and an HX750

paid $105 for the HX750

and $180 a piece for the R9 270s

got the last 2 the local NCIX store had in stock

ended up with the gigabyte windforce models. i say 68C @ 50% fan is pretty damn good


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ive tried it the past couple of hours, its actually legit.


The catch is "Payments are automatically sent every Monday to all accounts with a balance greater than 0.00005460 BTC" which isn't too bad a catch


----------



## ccRicers

How I felt when selling 300k of my DOGE yesterday for LTC yesterday



I was expecting a big coin dump from the DOGE miners at Multipool very soon.. guess it didn't happen as planned.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How I felt when selling 300k of my DOGE yesterday for LTC yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a big coin dump from the DOGE miners at Multipool very soon.. guess it didn't happen as planned.


i cashed out about ~60k yesterday, still sitting on about 250k in my wallet thats now growing much quicker.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i cashed out about ~60k yesterday, still sitting on about 250k in my wallet thats now growing much quicker.


I still feel foolish I sold about 1.5 million doge over the previous 2 weeks all for about .5 btc....glad I kept about 50% and now I'm sitting on about 2.5 million. I think I will sell if value goes up a good bit when block rewards half. I just don't see this coin being worth much long term.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I still feel foolish I sold about 1.5 million doge over the previous 2 weeks all for about .5 btc....glad I kept about 50% and now I'm sitting on about 2.5 million. I think I will sell if value goes up a good bit when block rewards half. I just don't see this coin being worth much long term.


thats the idea, sit on it till halving, cash out and watch the price go rock bottom.

hell im sitting here with a little over $450 worth of new hardware behind me because i sold 1 bitcoin at $1050 lol


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> You win 0.00000223 BTC!
> 
> Nice free virtual cash, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically it is 5 pin if you look at image one of the sockets is empty
> 
> Question to you guys.. Do I need a different wallet for each type of coin or is 1 wallet ok ?


Lol 0.00000223 is less the .002 cents.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Lol 0.00000223 is less the .002 cents.


Yup I just checked the rates and was rather dismayed when I saw it's like 1/100th of a penny in GBP still it's at least got me to create my first bitcoin wallet


----------



## antonio8

So I took my 7870 back to Fry's yesterday and exchanged it for a R9280X. The R9280X was $369.99. I go back today and the same R9280X is $429.99

Nice job Fry's. (That is supposed to be sarcastic)


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So I took my 7870 back to Fry's yesterday and exchanged it for a R9280X. The R9280X was $369.99. I go back today and the same R9280X is $429.99
> 
> Nice job Fry's. (That is supposed to be sarcastic)


I wonder if this is what it was like in the gold rush days and pickaxes were in short supply


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i cashed out about ~60k yesterday, still sitting on about 250k in my wallet thats now growing much quicker.


I hold half my Doge and trade around with the rest. Most of My Doge was bought, at around 50 satoshi, and probably mined only 200k. Then I sold some for 55. I'm still hoping for it to go back to 40 someday so I can buy back at a profit.

I have noticed that the difficulty jumped almost by 200 in the past 24 hours, so most of it must be coming from those Multipool miners.


----------



## Markolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I wonder if this is what it was like in the gold rush days and pickaxes were in short supply


GPUs are one thing, but go to Newegg or Amazon and look for a decent Power supply 1200W+. They're all either OOS or price gouged. Some PSUs cost more than a GPU!


----------



## NomNomNom

Wow, sgminer 4.0.0 + optimized scrypt files got my 7950's at 710+ khash each.


----------



## Synister

I'm not sure why, but I'm only getting around 250Kh/s from my 7950.... is intensity or thread concurrency more important?


----------



## PCSarge

my boredom led me to take a picture of my ghetto mining cart:



GHETTO BLASTAH!

im pretty sure only a cardboard box can be more ghetto

contents of picture:

Top Rig:

EVGA P55 Classified 200
i5 750 w/ hyper 212+ (this is the chip that verified at 5.7GHZ on LN2 at last year's OCN LAN)
8GB of kingston hyperX
250GB WD RE server sata drive (circa 2007)
1x Gigabyte Windforce R9 270
2x MSI cyclone OC 6850s
Lamptron FC9
Corsair HX750

Shelf Below:

DLINK DES-1024D 24 Port Ethernet Switch
MISC RAM DDR2/DDR3 (mostly OEM sticks)
XFX 7950 DD cooler (card is still in main rig until R9 290 gets here)

Bottom Left Rig:
AMD Athlon X2 64 4200+
AMD FX Heatpipe Heatsink
HP OEM Motherboard
4GB Corsair XMS2
250GB Seagate Barracuda
1TB Toshiba Laptop Drive (coin wallet storage)
XFX 6850 Reference
Ultra LSP 600W

Bottom Right Rig:

C2D E5300
Collermaster 775 Socket Cooler (oem, came with board)
Compaq OEM Motherboard
4GB Patriot Viper II 1600mhz
500GB WD Scorpio Blue Laptop HDD
XFX 5770 Reference
Thermaltake 450W


----------



## psyside

Hi guys, i just started with mining, its R9 290 Tri x, does this look good to you? overclock doesn't increase the hash rate strangely.

Any advice? can i go higher then this? i tried 20 intensity on various oc levels, with power limit, only like 10-20KH/s increase.

Why is that?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I'm not sure why, but I'm only getting around 250Kh/s from my 7950.... is intensity or thread concurrency more important?


Both are equally important, try thread concurrency of 24000 and intensity of 20 with 1 thread so:
--thread-concurrency 24000 -I 20 -g 1


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> my boredom led me to take a picture of my ghetto mining cart:


What's the hash rate of your 270?


----------



## barkinos98

Oh yeah that reminds me, fresh pic from this morning:



The rest are either in those boxes or out there because I tested them out; they will be hooked up to the boards (5 each) when the risers come around next friday









Specs, basically:
20x HD7950 bought at $300 per piece
4x G3220
4x 4GB Ram from GSkill
4x Cheap Sandisk SSD
4x Z87-G45 Gaming boards (confirmed to support 5 cards by various users)
3x Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W
1x Silent Pro Gold 1000W (we made the store run out of stock on the 1050W ones, was forced to get this practically)
4x OCZ 600W semi/modular PSU

and various other parts including a wooden bookshelf made by me and the friend we built it together for. funding on this was weird, as I paid for the gpus and he bought the rest, it was a near 50-50 dividing of price









oh also should be noted, we were going to get 12x 290's but the store was out of stock and this was the second most powerful card after the quite expensive 290X they had. we were forced to go with these practically ( no store in turkey had any of them lol) but in the end we get more hashrate for a little bit more premium.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh yeah that reminds me, fresh pic from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest are either in those boxes or out there because I tested them out; they will be hooked up to the boards (5 each) when the risers come around next friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs, basically:
> 20x HD7950 bought at $300 per piece
> 4x G3220
> 4x 4GB Ram from GSkill
> 4x Cheap Sandisk SSD
> 4x Z87-G45 Gaming boards (confirmed to support 5 cards by various users)
> 3x Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W
> 1x Silent Pro Gold 1000W (we made the store run out of stock on the 1050W ones, was forced to get this practically)
> 4x OCZ 600W semi/modular PSU
> 
> and various other parts including a wooden bookshelf made by me and the friend we built it together for. funding on this was weird, as I paid for the gpus and he bought the rest, it was a near 50-50 dividing of price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh also should be noted, we were going to get 12x 290's but the store was out of stock and this was the second most powerful card after the quite expensive 290X they had. we were forced to go with these practically ( no store in turkey had any of them lol) but in the end we get more hashrate for a little bit more premium.


jelly. wish i had a bookshelf . lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> What's the hash rate of your 270?


400khash, no OC. stock clock is 975/1400.

havent played with it yet but i will later


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh yeah that reminds me, fresh pic from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest are either in those boxes or out there because I tested them out; they will be hooked up to the boards (5 each) when the risers come around next friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs, basically:
> 20x HD7950 bought at $300 per piece
> 4x G3220
> 4x 4GB Ram from GSkill
> 4x Cheap Sandisk SSD
> 4x Z87-G45 Gaming boards (confirmed to support 5 cards by various users)
> 3x Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W
> 1x Silent Pro Gold 1000W (we made the store run out of stock on the 1050W ones, was forced to get this practically)
> 4x OCZ 600W semi/modular PSU
> 
> and various other parts including a wooden bookshelf made by me and the friend we built it together for. funding on this was weird, as I paid for the gpus and he bought the rest, it was a near 50-50 dividing of price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh also should be noted, we were going to get 12x 290's but the store was out of stock and this was the second most powerful card after the quite expensive 290X they had. we were forced to go with these practically ( no store in turkey had any of them lol) but in the end we get more hashrate for a little bit more premium.


Make sure you use sgminer 4.0.0 with the optimized scrypt bin files, even with my crappy MSI 7950's (cheapo versions) i'm pulling 715 khash with them.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Make sure you use sgminer 4.0.0 with the optimized scrypt bin files, even with my crappy MSI 7950's (cheapo versions) i'm pulling 715 khash with them.


Alright man, will look into it!
715 sounds damn good for these cards, max i've seen is like 550khash.

Also that brings me to another topic. Some of the cards I've got (like 3-4 in the 13 i've tested) have 2048 shaders, instead of 1792 like normal 7950 should. 2048 shader is 7970 stuff but is it possible to unlock the thing to show 7970 or is it having 2048 shaders good enough?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Run two instances of cgminer. GPU threads cannot be different between cards.


Thanks will do


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Wow, sgminer 4.0.0 + optimized scrypt files got my 7950's at 710+ khash each.


I've been thinking of trying sgminer but I can't seem to find anything concrete on what cl. file to use for 280x's.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Alright man, will look into it!
> 715 sounds damn good for these cards, max i've seen is like 550khash.
> 
> Also that brings me to another topic. Some of the cards I've got (like 3-4 in the 13 i've tested) have 2048 shaders, instead of 1792 like normal 7950 should. 2048 shader is 7970 stuff but is it possible to unlock the thing to show 7970 or is it having 2048 shaders good enough?


you can unlock, but it requires a bios flash.


----------



## barkinos98

It has a little switch near the CFX bridge ports, thats to prevent me screwing up totally right?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> It has a little switch near the CFX bridge ports, thats to prevent me screwing up totally right?


Yeah one position is the BIOS that can't be flashed and the second position is the one that can be flashed. I forget which one is which. There's a guide somewhere on here for flashing. I plan to try to mess with unlocking the voltage on mine again soon.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> It has a little switch near the CFX bridge ports, thats to prevent me screwing up totally right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah one position is the BIOS that can't be flashed and the second position is the one that can be flashed. I forget which one is which. There's a guide somewhere on here for flashing. I plan to try to mess with unlocking the voltage on mine again soon.
Click to expand...

I wont bother with the voltages, as much as i can do on stock/undervolt is quite good for me. Don't want to risk it you know








I'll find that guide though mate, thanks!


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> my boredom led me to take a picture of my ghetto mining cart:
> 
> GHETTO BLASTAH!
> 
> im pretty sure only a cardboard box can be more ghetto
> 
> contents of picture:
> 
> Top Rig:
> 
> EVGA P55 Classified 200
> i5 750 w/ hyper 212+ (this is the chip that verified at 5.7GHZ on LN2 at last year's OCN LAN)
> 8GB of kingston hyperX
> 250GB WD RE server sata drive (circa 2007)
> 1x Gigabyte Windforce R9 270
> 2x MSI cyclone OC 6850s
> Lamptron FC9
> Corsair HX750
> 
> Shelf Below:
> 
> DLINK DES-1024D 24 Port Ethernet Switch
> MISC RAM DDR2/DDR3 (mostly OEM sticks)
> XFX 7950 DD cooler (card is still in main rig until R9 290 gets here)
> 
> Bottom Left Rig:
> AMD Athlon X2 64 4200+
> AMD FX Heatpipe Heatsink
> HP OEM Motherboard
> 4GB Corsair XMS2
> 250GB Seagate Barracuda
> 1TB Toshiba Laptop Drive (coin wallet storage)
> XFX 6850 Reference
> Ultra LSP 600W
> 
> Bottom Right Rig:
> 
> C2D E5300
> Collermaster 775 Socket Cooler (oem, came with board)
> Compaq OEM Motherboard
> 4GB Patriot Viper II 1600mhz
> 500GB WD Scorpio Blue Laptop HDD
> XFX 5770 Reference
> Thermaltake 450W


Someone say ghetto?

http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/2014-01-18160952_zps1711ccab.jpg.html


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Thanks will do


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I've been thinking of trying sgminer but I can't seem to find anything concrete on what cl. file to use for 280x's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Alright man, will look into it!
> 715 sounds damn good for these cards, max i've seen is like 550khash.
> 
> Also that brings me to another topic. Some of the cards I've got (like 3-4 in the 13 i've tested) have 2048 shaders, instead of 1792 like normal 7950 should. 2048 shader is 7970 stuff but is it possible to unlock the thing to show 7970 or is it having 2048 shaders good enough?


Yeah im pulling 715 with 1150 core clock and 1250 mem clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Thanks will do


SGMiner supports multiple gpu thread configs, so you dont have to use two instances of cgminer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I've been thinking of trying sgminer but I can't seem to find anything concrete on what cl. file to use for 280x's.


I'm using this for a CL file
https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=4082.0
With the config file of -I 13 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8193 with core/mem clock of 1042/1500
Pulling 730khash per 280x.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Someone say ghetto?


UD3H, ripjaws and a big ass fan, dam.


----------



## MrStrat007

Where is everybody mining DOGE currently? I'm mining at Multipool right now but their pool hash rate is 12GH and I'm making next to nothing with my 1.5MH.. Any thoughts on the best pool to mine with my specs (2x 7970's, 720MH/s each)??


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Someone say ghetto?
> 
> 
> 
> UD3H, ripjaws and a big ass fan, dam.
Click to expand...

When we get the risers its going to be ripjaws, G45 Gaming and 4 "big ass fans"









oddly enough, the cheapest ram available in the store was the ripjaws and it seems solidly built, i like it!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Where is everybody mining DOGE currently? I'm mining at Multipool right now but their pool hash rate is 12GH and I'm making next to nothing with my 1.5MH.. Any thoughts on the best pool to mine with my specs (2x 7970's, 720MH/s each)??


Yeah this! I'm doing the same thing, not got quite the same hash (got a modded bios that should help) but don't seem to making much coin on multipool.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> I'm using this for a CL file
> https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=4082.0
> With the config file of -I 13 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8193 with core/mem clock of 1042/1500
> Pulling 730khash per 280x.


Which one? I'm trying the scrypt130511.cl one right now(I think it comes with this one anyways) and I'm getting 718 per card.


----------



## CravinR1

No was down to 47. 69 highest been in a couple weeks


----------



## psyside

Guys, do i need SDK for R9 290? what are the advantages and disadvantages of installing SDK? thanks.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Wow, sgminer 4.0.0 + optimized scrypt files got my 7950's at 710+ khash each.


Looks like this software picks up where CGminer left GPUs out. Gonna keep an eye on this.


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I must admit that even with all the information that is here I still find the prospect of trying to start mining a bit intimidating (and confusing to say the least). Are there any profitable coins I could mine with my sig rig and if so am I an idiot for not having gotten off my lazy butt and jumped in with both feet?


I just bit and getting decent hash rates so do the same I did, use the coin profitability calculators (Google with the coin u wanna research), know what your electricity rates are, and then take the risk. I'd lke to compare this to a risky game of poker... its a combo of skill and luck, but the potential is there. Also, just like gambling, dont spend any money u cant afford to lose, esp if u have family to feed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Right here mate.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/bitcoin


I'm surprised any major retailer would take it, because of the volatility of cryptos... but I am sure they did their research and this all means great news for us?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> my boredom led me to take a picture of my ghetto mining cart:


LOL, did u just stick a 80mm on top of the cards, blowing down?

I found even small fan placements results in big temp difference... if u have the space that is... gonna pick up a large crate from some office store so I can customize my fan placements with some zips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> What's the hash rate of your 270?


270's are pretty efficient... I'm still getting a super stable 1 Mh with 2 of them at under 70C, but thanks to the cooler weather, that helps a lot... its actually helping like a heater, LMAO... when summer comes I'll def have to reassess with added a/c usage.

However, once u really serious, I would think getting the 290 or at least the 7950 will save on pci-e slots and for the long run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh yeah that reminds me, fresh pic from this morning:


Wow thats a lot of stuff in the enclosed space... maybe you can cut away the back of those shelves and put some fans in the holes u create.... might lower temps drastically if u care to do so. I'm sure with a good dremel/recipricator u can do it in under an hour max.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Which one? I'm trying the scrypt130511.cl one right now(I think it comes with this one anyways) and I'm getting 718 per card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Thanks will do


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I've been thinking of trying sgminer but I can't seem to find anything concrete on what cl. file to use for 280x's.


Make sure you delete all existing bin files so it generates a new one using that .cl file


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Guys, do i need SDK for R9 290? what are the advantages and disadvantages of installing SDK? thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Guys, do i need SDK for R9 290? what are the advantages and disadvantages of installing SDK? thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Anyone?


You do, just install 13.9+sdk 2.9. That has worked for me, everytime, on different 280x cards. 290 shouldn't be too different.
The Stilt will release modified bioses for 290s soon, said to hit 1mh/s per card!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Man, I missed out on a HIS 5850. Final bid was $61 + $12 s&h.

Also, I have my 6950 unlocked to 6970 shaders and running cgminer 3.7.2. I'm getting about 372 Kh/s on it. It seems awfully low compared to what I see on the mining charts.

Code:



Code:


cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -O redacted.redacted:redacted --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 17 -g 1 -w 256 -v 1 --gpu-memclock 1350 --gpu-engine 850 --shaders 1536 --gpu-powertune -10


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You do, just install 13.9+sdk 2.9. That has worked for me, everytime, on different 280x cards. 290 shouldn't be too different.
> The Stilt will release modified bioses for 290s soon, said to hit 1mh/s per card!


I'm total noob with mining, will i get higher hash rate if i install SDK?

Great to know about the BIOS!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Man, I missed out on a HIS 5850. Final bid was $61 + $12 s&h.
> 
> Also, I have my 6950 unlocked to 6970 shaders and running cgminer 3.7.2. I'm getting about 372 Kh/s on it. It seems awfully low compared to what I see on the mining charts.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -O redacted.redacted:redacted --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 17 -g 1 -w 256 -v 1 --gpu-memclock 1350 --gpu-engine 850 --shaders 1536 --gpu-powertune -10


Use intensity 18-20 and you'll get more out of it. Try higher core too, and undervolt as much as possible.
I tried sgminer 4.0.0 with the optimized scrypt.cl files and it increased hash from 680 to 698kh/s, same clocks but 8193 tc. (vs 8191)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I'm total noob with mining, will i get higher hash rate if i install SDK?
> 
> Great to know about the BIOS!


You might not even get it to mine at all without it, at least that was the case with my cards.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use intensity 18-20 and you'll get more out of it. Try higher core too, and undervolt as much as possible.


I can go up to 19, 20 makes it crash. at 19 I can get ~390Kh, but the computer is unusable for anything else. Those clocks are as high as Afterburner says the card can go - the seller on OCN said he had it at higher clocks but I dont know how to do that.

Also it's currently running at 88-90C as-is.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I can go up to 19, 20 makes it crash. at 19 I can get ~390Kh, but the computer is unusable for anything else. Those clocks are as high as Afterburner says the card can go - the seller on OCN said he had it at higher clocks but I dont know how to do that.
> 
> Also it's currently running at 88-90C as-is.


I'm hungry man, why don't you cook an egg on it.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Man, I missed out on a HIS 5850. Final bid was $61 + $12 s&h.
> 
> Also, I have my 6950 unlocked to 6970 shaders and running cgminer 3.7.2. I'm getting about 372 Kh/s on it. It seems awfully low compared to what I see on the mining charts.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -O redacted.redacted:redacted --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 17 -g 1 -w 256 -v 1 --gpu-memclock 1350 --gpu-engine 850 --shaders 1536 --gpu-powertune -10


Remove shaders. Gpu 880, memory 1250, intensity 18-20, tc 8100, 8128, or 8192/3


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'm hungry man, why don't you cook an egg on it.


That'll teach me for letting it control the fan on its own - it was only at 34%. Kicked the fan up to 75%, and it dropped temp to 63C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Remove shaders. Gpu 880, memory 1250, intensity 18-20, tc 8100, 8128, or 8192/3


8192 or 8193, or 8192/3 ?


----------



## MotO

I haven't had much luck with it but has anybody tried using win2go off of a usb stick?


----------



## zemco999

Anyone here mine nutcoin that would like to help me set up cudamining (or should I do CPU mining?) This will most likely just be for fun.

I'm going to start reading the OP and watch the videos right now.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm mining with R9 290X at 922mhz core, 1500mhz mem, TC=32765, w=256, g=1.

Is 883KH/s considered good? I sold some 290s that can do 880KH/s at 1000 core 1500 mem. I already checked the litecoin hardware database, I want your opinions.

Right now the GPU is air cooled at 82C. If I increase the mem a tiny bit the hash rate will drop by 100. If core goes any higher hash rate suffers as well.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> That'll teach me for letting it control the fan on its own - it was only at 34%. Kicked the fan up to 75%, and it dropped temp to 63C.
> 8192 or 8193, or 8192/3 ?


Use 8192. I was able to get 500KH/s on my ASUS reference 6970s at around 935 core clock. Can't remember the mem, but hashrate scales pretty well with core clock on the 6970.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Remove shaders. Gpu 880, memory 1250, intensity 18-20, tc 8100, 8128, or 8192/3


GPU 880, Memory 1250, Intensity 19, shader line removed, TC at 8192 - 392 Kh/sec

EDIT: friggin' cgminer is reporting 725 MHz on GPU, 1250 MHz on memory. What gives?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> GPU 880, Memory 1250, Intensity 19, shader line removed, TC at 8192 - 392 Kh/sec


Try 930 core, 1500 mem.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> GPU 880, Memory 1250, Intensity 19, shader line removed, TC at 8192 - 392 Kh/sec
> 
> EDIT: friggin' cgminer is reporting 725 MHz on GPU, 1250 MHz on memory. What gives?


Change it while running.

I have had zero success getting higher hash rates on the 6970 above 880.

On my 6950's, higher than 880 helps. Hash rates plummet on my 6970's for some reason when I go above 880.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> GPU 880, Memory 1250, Intensity 19, shader line removed, TC at 8192 - 392 Kh/sec
> 
> EDIT: friggin' cgminer is reporting 725 MHz on GPU, 1250 MHz on memory. What gives?


im getting 508 on my 6970s with I-19 core 940 mem 1375 and TC 8000 thead count 1


----------



## Hattifnatten

Anyone got any idea what's happened? After I put my 290 under water, I've not been able to mine at all. CGminer just blanks out completely, and I get about 60kh/s according to pool stats.

Edit:
CGminer no longer blanks out, but now I get kernel error or something. Error -4.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> I just bit and getting decent hash rates so do the same I did, use the coin profitability calculators (Google with the coin u wanna research), know what your electricity rates are, and then take the risk. I'd lke to compare this to a risky game of poker... its a combo of skill and luck, but the potential is there. Also, just like gambling, dont spend any money u cant afford to lose, esp if u have family to feed.
> I'm surprised any major retailer would take it, because of the volatility of cryptos... but I am sure they did their research and this all means great news for us?
> LOL, did u just stick a 80mm on top of the cards, blowing down?
> 
> .


actually the 80mm is sucking air out, theres a nidec ultraflo in behind at about ~3000rpms blowing between the cards

im actually wondering if setting up with 120s blowing down would help, considering the card is an MSI cyclone.

the windforce cooler on my 270 is overkill as it gets. its been at full load for hours and hasnt broken 68C at 50% fan


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm mining with R9 290X at 922mhz core, 1500mhz mem, TC=32765, w=256, g=1.
> 
> Is 883KH/s considered good? I sold some 290s that can do 880KH/s at 1000 core 1500 mem. I already checked the litecoin hardware database, I want your opinions.
> 
> Right now the GPU is air cooled at 82C. If I increase the mem a tiny bit the hash rate will drop by 100. If core goes any higher hash rate suffers as well.


Welcome back, haven't seen you around in awhile.

As for that hashrate, IIRC a 290X should be able to around 950KH/s. Try setting w to 512, because it has a 512 bit memory bus. See if that does anything for your hashrate.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Change it while running.
> 
> I have had zero success getting higher hash rates on the 6970 above 880.
> 
> On my 6950's, higher than 880 helps. Hash rates plummet on my 6970's for some reason when I go above 880.


I did, it didn't do anything. If you change it in cgminer, it claims it took effect but keeps displaying the same rates. AMD CCC and Afterburner both report 850/1350, while cgminer claims 725/1250.

I've tried changing the BAT files too, to no avail.

This card is a 6950 physically, but BIOS 1 is flashed to 6970. BIOS 2 is stock.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Welcome back, haven't seen you around in awhile.
> 
> As for that hashrate, IIRC a 290X should be able to around 950KH/s. Try setting w to 512, because it has a 512 bit memory bus. See if that does anything for your hashrate.


Thanks but made no difference. Depressing how my 0.9 BTC 290X is performing same as a 290 that only costs $500.


----------



## NomNomNom

How hot do you guys let your vrms hit? Mine hover around 85c

BAMT 1.3 released:
https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2924.0
6 card support and SGMiner


----------



## meckert15834

How many times a day do you guys refresh this thread!? I think I check back in about every minute haha.

Don't wanna miss any important news


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh yeah that reminds me, fresh pic from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest are either in those boxes or out there because I tested them out; they will be hooked up to the boards (5 each) when the risers come around next friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs, basically:
> 20x HD7950 bought at $300 per piece
> 4x G3220
> 4x 4GB Ram from GSkill
> 4x Cheap Sandisk SSD
> 4x Z87-G45 Gaming boards (confirmed to support 5 cards by various users)
> 3x Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W
> 1x Silent Pro Gold 1000W (we made the store run out of stock on the 1050W ones, was forced to get this practically)
> 4x OCZ 600W semi/modular PSU
> 
> and various other parts including a wooden bookshelf made by me and the friend we built it together for. funding on this was weird, as I paid for the gpus and he bought the rest, it was a near 50-50 dividing of price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh also should be noted, we were going to get 12x 290's but the store was out of stock and this was the second most powerful card after the quite expensive 290X they had. we were forced to go with these practically ( no store in turkey had any of them lol) but in the end we get more hashrate for a little bit more premium.


How much pure uncut columbian USD is that thing making you a day?

Also, make sure you are getting the best out of them as some other's have suggested. Check out this thread if you haven't seen it . I'm still waiting on a reply, I hope I get one. My 7970's hate me. If 550 is the highest you've seen that's no bueno!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Verdict on best DOGE pool right now ?

I haven't mined DOGE for a couple of weeks, pools I was using are closed now.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

So I got my windows 8.1 installed. Downloaded the latest ATI drivers, and it worked fine when I had a card plugged into my two PCI 16x slots, then when I added cards to all 4 of my 1x slots it will not do video output. Also sometimes one of the cards fans does not spin up. Any ideas? What drivers are people using that have 6 cards on 8.1?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks but made no difference. Depressing how my 0.9 BTC 290X is performing same as a 290 that only costs $500.


Geez I thought that would make a small difference at least.

Are you on the stock BIOS? If so, you could always try flashing to another one - I've heard the ASUS BIOS is top notch for most things, not sure about mining. What brand is your card?

I'm running out of ideas, I can imagine how annoying it would be though, $400 for no difference, hopefully we'll figure it out.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You do, just install 13.9+sdk 2.9. That has worked for me, everytime, on different 280x cards. 290 shouldn't be too different.
> The Stilt will release modified bioses for 290s soon, said to hit 1mh/s per card!


Please post here as I would love to gat an additional 120KHs from each of my cards. I wonder if he will put out one for the 290x.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Geez I thought that would make a small difference at least.
> 
> Are you on the stock BIOS? If so, you could always try flashing to another one - I've heard the ASUS BIOS is top notch for most things, not sure about mining. What brand is your card?
> 
> I'm running out of ideas, I can imagine how annoying it would be though, $400 for no difference, hopefully we'll figure it out.


It's a Sapphire. I have a Sapphire 290 that shows no improvement after flashing to a "performance" BIOS.

Do all 290X have dual BIOS by the flick of that switch?


----------



## Faint

I after I end up getting a 4770K for a decent price I think I may grab at least 3 270s to start something.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's a Sapphire. I have a Sapphire 290 that shows no improvement after flashing to a "performance" BIOS.
> 
> Do all 290X have dual BIOS by the flick of that switch?


IIRC all 290X's have dual BIOSes. If you flip the switch it'll run on the secondary BIOS. I'm not sure what the secondary BIOS tends to be, but I know it's usually just a backup in case something goes wrong on the primary BIOS.


----------



## utnorris

All reference 290x's have a dual bios, the first is quiet mode and the second is uber mode which gives it a bump in speeds and fan profile.


----------



## note235

I'll tip the person who solves this problem

I have one rig with a

gigabyte ud5 x79
evga 1300 watt psu
3x radeon 290

and I have one radeon 270x I want to use.

Currently I am using the usb3 pcie x1 risers for 2 of the 3 radeons and one radeon is in the pcie x16.
If I connect the radeon 270x via another pcie x1 usb3 riser the pc turns on but nothing shows up on the screen


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> I'll tip the person who solves this problem
> 
> I have one rig with a
> 
> gigabyte ud5 x79
> evga 1300 watt psu
> 3x radeon 290
> 
> and I have one radeon 270x I want to use.
> 
> Currently I am using the usb3 pcie x1 risers for 2 of the 3 radeons and one radeon is in the pcie x16.
> If I connect the radeon 270x via another pcie x1 usb3 riser the pc turns on but nothing shows up on the screen


Powered risers and some boards disable pci-e slots when you fill pci x16 slots


----------



## meckert15834

Possible bad riser? Happened to me


----------



## ivanlabrie

This the The Stilt's original post, jeffinslaw shared here.

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0

He's working on calibrating memory timings on the 290/290x vbioses, check his posts out at litecointalk for more info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> I'll tip the person who solves this problem
> 
> I have one rig with a
> 
> gigabyte ud5 x79
> evga 1300 watt psu
> 3x radeon 290
> 
> and I have one radeon 270x I want to use.
> 
> Currently I am using the usb3 pcie x1 risers for 2 of the 3 radeons and one radeon is in the pcie x16.
> If I connect the radeon 270x via another pcie x1 usb3 riser the pc turns on but nothing shows up on the screen


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Powered risers and some boards disable pci-e slots when you fill pci x16 slots


Gotta use 1x-16x for all slots, powered for 1x only.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> I'll tip the person who solves this problem
> 
> I have one rig with a
> 
> gigabyte ud5 x79
> evga 1300 watt psu
> 3x radeon 290
> 
> and I have one radeon 270x I want to use.
> 
> Currently I am using the usb3 pcie x1 risers for 2 of the 3 radeons and one radeon is in the pcie x16.
> If I connect the radeon 270x via another pcie x1 usb3 riser the pc turns on but nothing shows up on the screen


I had this problem before, what i did to solve it was to boot the pc with one of the 290's unplugged from the pci-e slot but with the 270x plugged in (so 3 cards plugged in only), then it should show the screen.
Once it boots up successfully shut it off and plug the 290 back into the pci-e slot and all the cards should work.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Verdict on best DOGE pool right now ?
> 
> I haven't mined DOGE for a couple of weeks, pools I was using are closed now.


Still using hashfaster whenever I mine.

On the note of DOGE, I've been watching the market on vircurex and the price of DOGE has been going up by .00000001 every few minutes. It went from .00000035 earlier today to currently at .00000082. Finally time to sell off the small pile of DOGE I've been sitting on I think.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Still using hashfaster whenever I mine.
> 
> On the note of DOGE, I've been watching the market on vircurex and the price of DOGE has been going up by .00000001 every few minutes. It went from .00000035 earlier today to currently at .00000082. Finally time to sell off the small pile of DOGE I've been sitting on I think.


I'd wait until the block reward changes. Just my opinion.


----------



## note235

so i must use 1x-->16x risers only in my rig--even using that to connect to the x16 lane?


----------



## Faint

I wish I had saved some Doge but I'm now starting to slowly accumulate some again.


----------



## antonio8

I sent 163k Mooncoins to Coined Up on 1/14/2014. The wallet shows a transaction id and Coined Up wallet id. Status in wallet is still 0/unconfirmed.

I sent an email to Coin Up support on 1/15/2014 and still haven't gotten a response from them. i sent all the information from the wallet ransaction detail.

Is there a way to pull this back? I just logged in to Coin Up and still not showing up there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> so i must use 1x-->16x risers only in my rig--even using that to connect to the x16 lane?


You want to use all 1x-1x or 1x-16x risers, yeah...makes it more likely to get lots of cards per rig, even with cheaper boards.


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Where is everybody mining DOGE currently? I'm mining at Multipool right now but their pool hash rate is 12GH and I'm making next to nothing with my 1.5MH.. Any thoughts on the best pool to mine with my specs (2x 7970's, 720MH/s each)??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Verdict on best DOGE pool right now ?
> I haven't mined DOGE for a couple of weeks, pools I was using are closed now.


I'm at dogehouse... I thought I saw some post several weeks ago about its being hacked, but someone on IRC today told me to go there, and then a second opinion on poolerama. I am doing ok at dogehouse.. not sure whats "good" but I been mining through it at about 800 kh (as shown in cgminer), and on there it shows on avg

Pool hash: 9.5 GH
Net rate: 58GH
My rate: 600+

In a few hours, so far got over 1300... is that good or bad? I am totally ignorant on whats the significances there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> actually the 80mm is sucking air out, theres a nidec ultraflo in behind at about ~3000rpms blowing between the cards
> 
> im actually wondering if setting up with 120s blowing down would help, considering the card is an MSI cyclone.
> 
> the windforce cooler on my 270 is overkill as it gets. its been at full load for hours and hasnt broken 68C at 50% fan


Unless every db matters, no such thing as overkill on fans when u can just turn it down! Thats my philosophy anyways....

I didnt specialize in aero, but was forced to take a couple of fluid dynamic classes (not my favs), combined with I guess some common sense, my basic principle is to always to visualize smooth airflow from point A, through B, out C. Also, I always want the exhaust fans (closed, not open air system) blowing ("pulling") more air out than whats being blown in... any turbulence inside the system area just kills the whole objective. In an open air system, exhaust is not as important since the whole airspace is exhaust... then ambient temp much more important. If you have extra fans, use more to blow in, not pull.

Unfortunately, all these cards that have the fans blowing directly/perpindicularly into the sink located parallel to the board sucks (literally) for any external fans to "help" efficiently. What I did with my 2xGigabyte 270's was to do a feel test (for lack of tracer smoke and an area to perform), putting my ever so sensitive hands around every area surrounding my setup, and feeling for the strongest airflow out. My 2 cards right now are about 2 inches apart, and the strongest exit was actually straight away from the DVI/HDMI-input ends... i.e., if it were inside a case, right towards the front of the case, which is what its doing in my main/work/pleasure rig where I also put in 2x270's, which sucks since the case flow is opposite (someone didnt think hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee).

So for my mining only rig (open air)
Card-0 is in the middle of the board, fan "blowing towards" the middle of the board & CPU, Card-1 is on edge of board, fan "blowing towards" Card-0
Ambient: ~20C (Card-0 / Card-1) (Default fan speeds = 50%)
Using ONE External fan: CM 120mm 2000 RPM 19 dBA 69.69 CFM

73 / 70 [ No external fans ] - Makes sense because 1 is blowing "hotter than 20C" air towards 2 no matter how slight
70 / 71 [ Blowing in from top] - Not worth the effort here
69 / 71 [ Pulling from the front ] - Not much here, pulling sucks unless you have help, unless its a closed area system
68 / 72 [ Blowing in from the front ] - Numbers illustrate the turbulence created
69 / 68 [ Pulling from the top ] - Not bad, but not great
71 / 63 [ Blowing in from blowing into 1's fans, "helping it" ] - Logical... aids more CFM to 1, but shouldnt really help 0 much
65 / 68 [ Blowing in from back ] - What I have going on

Forgive me if this is remedial info, but I hope it helps at least one other person here.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Still using hashfaster whenever I mine.
> 
> On the note of DOGE, I've been watching the market on vircurex and the price of DOGE has been going up by .00000001 every few minutes. It went from .00000035 earlier today to currently at .00000082. Finally time to sell off the small pile of DOGE I've been sitting on I think.


Then I shall check out hashfaster my good fellow.


----------



## dogbiscuit

I don't really understand why some pools claim to set their own difficulty, I understood difficulty to be a property of the network set by the client algorithms ?


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Gotta use 1x-16x for all slots, powered for 1x only


So using a 16x-16x will waste more power? I ordered like 3 (1x-16x) and 3 (16x-16x).. if it really produces better results, I'll trash the 16's and get a few more 1x-1x only.

And if so, anyone know a cheap seller here in the USA so I dont have to wait like 2 weeks for one?

Also, has there been an conclusive evidence of a perfect ratio of powered rider cables to use? I.e., use none, use all powered, or some combo?


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I don't really understand why some pools claim to set their own difficulty, I understood difficulty to be a property of the network set by the client algorithms ?


I believe they mean that they set the difficulty of the (shares?) that your card(s) work on. Meaning someone with a low hash rate will get more shares of lower difficulty (but lower worth each) while people with lots of hashing power will get more difficult shares to process (thus taking more time, resulting in fewer shares by quantity but each share is 'worth more' than a share of lower difficulty).

This works to balance out the block reward payout to be more equitable to all pool members for their contributions to solving the block.

If any of this is incorrect, someone kindly correct me, but this is my understanding of it!

Edit: S&G, rewording


----------



## meckert15834

I have been having better luck mining IFC trade to LTC then buy doge vs mining doge directly.

End up with between 1-1.4 ltc a day @ 2000k/hash


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> I have been having better luck mining IFC trade to LTC then buy doge vs mining doge directly.
> 
> End up with between 1-1.4 ltc a day @ 2000k/hash


What pool are you on for that? I just did some math and it looks like you are correct.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> What pool are you on for that? I just did some math and it looks like you are correct.


Ifc.scryptmining.com


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Ifc.scryptmining.com


Cool, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Anyone have any idea why my 6950 is showing 850/1350 in AMD CCC and MSI Afterburner, but 725/1250 in cgminer?


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why my 6950 is showing 850/1350 in AMD CCC and MSI Afterburner, but 725/1250 in cgminer?


Same thing happens to me if I turn a card off mining and start gaming at a different core/mem speed. Computer restart normally solves the issue.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> I have been having better luck mining IFC trade to LTC then buy doge vs mining doge directly.
> 
> End up with between 1-1.4 ltc a day @ 2000k/hash


I'm gonna try to sell my Coinye to BTC then some of that to Doge. Coinye has gotten a new wallet released, with a new logo.

Then they renamed it Koin.

What's notable is it still runs off the same wallet data and blockchain. So all your Coinye are interchangeable with Koin. I think now it would be possible for it to arrive in one of the popular exchanges.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> I believe they mean that they set the difficulty of the (shares?) that your card(s) work on. Meaning someone with a low hash rate will get more shares of lower difficulty (but lower worth each) while people with lots of hashing power will get more difficult shares to process (thus taking more time, resulting in fewer shares by quantity but each share is 'worth more' than a share of lower difficulty).
> 
> This works to balance out the block reward payout to be more equitable to all pool members for their contributions to solving the block.
> 
> If any of this is incorrect, someone kindly correct me, but this is my understanding of it!
> 
> Edit: S&G, rewording


Well, bitcoin wiki says
Quote:


> Each block contains.. an answer to a difficult-to-solve mathematical puzzle - the answer to which is unique to each block. New blocks can't be submitted to the network without the correct answer - "Mining" is the process of competing the answer that "solves" the current block.
> 
> The difficulty of the mathematical problem is automatically adjusted by the network, such that it targets a goal of solving an average of 6 blocks per hour. Every 2016 blocks (about two weeks), all Bitcoin clients compare the actual number created with this goal and modify the target by the percentage that it varied. This increases (or decreases) the difficulty of generating blocks.


So by difficulty basically they mean a greater volume of work per share, not added cryptographic tasks or any such ? ie it's not harder, there's just more to do.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Can someone please post a Motherboard that does not require shorting of 1x pins and does not require any modding to get 6 cards to work? I am going to try to get this ASrock z87 Killer board to work but it is not looking easy...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use intensity 18-20 and you'll get more out of it. Try higher core too, and undervolt as much as possible.
> I tried sgminer 4.0.0 with the optimized scrypt.cl files and it increased hash from 680 to 698kh/s, same clocks but 8193 tc. (vs 8191)
> *You might not even get it to mine at all without it, at least that was the case with my cards.*


My understanding is that any of the newer video card drives have some sort of SDK included in the drivers or the new drivers encompass what SDK offered. I have ran my cards with SDK and without and have noticed a difference.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Can someone please post a Motherboard that does not require shorting of 1x pins and does not require any modding to get 6 cards to work? I am going to try to get this ASrock z87 Killer board to work but it is not looking easy...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130595

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130626

Not sure what chipset you're looking for, but there are some boards with tons of pcie slots.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh yeah that reminds me, fresh pic from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest are either in those boxes or out there because I tested them out; they will be hooked up to the boards (5 each) when the risers come around next friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs, basically:
> 20x HD7950 bought at $300 per piece
> 4x G3220
> 4x 4GB Ram from GSkill
> 4x Cheap Sandisk SSD
> 4x Z87-G45 Gaming boards (confirmed to support 5 cards by various users)
> 3x Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W
> 1x Silent Pro Gold 1000W (we made the store run out of stock on the 1050W ones, was forced to get this practically)
> 4x OCZ 600W semi/modular PSU
> 
> and various other parts including a wooden bookshelf made by me and the friend we built it together for. funding on this was weird, as I paid for the gpus and he bought the rest, it was a near 50-50 dividing of price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh also should be noted, we were going to get 12x 290's but the store was out of stock and this was the second most powerful card after the quite expensive 290X they had. we were forced to go with these practically ( no store in turkey had any of them lol) but in the end we get more hashrate for a little bit more premium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much pure uncut columbian USD is that thing making you a day?
> 
> Also, make sure you are getting the best out of them as some other's have suggested. Check out this thread if you haven't seen it . I'm still waiting on a reply, I hope I get one. My 7970's hate me. If 550 is the highest you've seen that's no bueno!
Click to expand...

USD based i think the 20 cards make like $110 based on doge (at least by last week it was so) but i'll double check as my friend fixed the hash/dollar stuff.

Also, considering getting a full rig on my own for like $3300, 6 Asus 280X DCu2 Top cards with the H81 Pro board from asrock along with other little nitpicks.
Now. The 290 is out of this scene, its a bit too much for not much performance increse. however, the 270x's are like $200 cheaper for a loss of ~300khash. practically, would you go quantity (270x) or quality?


----------



## dogbiscuit




----------



## DiGiCiDAL

On the DOGE note I've been hedging a little bit based on the current rise in value - still keeping the bulk of it in my wallet but I've got .5M on the exchanges buying dips and selling on the peaks. Just did two trades yesterday bought at 62, sold at 83 then bought back in at 71 and sold again at 82. In total those two trades basically amounted to finishing up with .25BTC and 250K DOGE from that .5M DOGE start... not bad at all if I do say so myself (basically made .08 BTC profit for the day - so ~$65-70). Definitely not getting rich at that rate, but considering it only took a few seconds of my time... I choose to think of it as making ~$5K/hour.









Someone asked if there was any use for DOGE yet - and basically it just amounts to tipping... but if that takes off it might wind up being more valuable than LTC to some people, which could make a very nice return if you hold for the very long term. Or it could wind up being worth less than 100KDOGE:1Satoshi


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> On the DOGE note I've been hedging a little bit based on the current rise in value - still keeping the bulk of it in my wallet but I've got .5M on the exchanges buying dips and selling on the peaks. Just did two trades yesterday bought at 62, sold at 83 then bought back in at 71 and sold again at 82. In total those two trades basically amounted to finishing up with .25BTC and 250K DOGE from that .5M DOGE start... not bad at all if I do say so myself (basically made .08 BTC profit for the day - so ~$65-70). Definitely not getting rich at that rate, but considering it only took a few seconds of my time... I choose to think of it as making ~$5K/hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked if there was any use for DOGE yet - and basically it just amounts to tipping... but if that takes off it might wind up being more valuable than LTC to some people, which could make a very nice return if you hold for the very long term. Or it could wind up being worth less than 100KDOGE:1Satoshi


What do you use to buy and sell your coins? I suppose I could just buy and sell a bit at first, then use that profit to fund a mining rig.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> On the DOGE note I've been hedging a little bit based on the current rise in value - still keeping the bulk of it in my wallet but I've got .5M on the exchanges buying dips and selling on the peaks. Just did two trades yesterday bought at 62, sold at 83 then bought back in at 71 and sold again at 82. In total those two trades basically amounted to finishing up with .25BTC and 250K DOGE from that .5M DOGE start... not bad at all if I do say so myself (basically made .08 BTC profit for the day - so ~$65-70). Definitely not getting rich at that rate, but considering it only took a few seconds of my time... I choose to think of it as making ~$5K/hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked if there was any use for DOGE yet - and basically it just amounts to tipping... but if that takes off it might wind up being more valuable than LTC to some people, which could make a very nice return if you hold for the very long term. Or it could wind up being worth less than 100KDOGE:1Satoshi


Doing well.
Was me asked if DOGE is finding real world use yet.

On another note, running wallets, including the DOGE client, is making my system grind to a halt. Running linux mint 16 xfce, and resources shows plenty of CPU and RAM to spare.


----------



## RushiMP

As the power companies laugh all the way to the bank. Time to pick up some Florida Power and Light stock.

How many tulips can I buy with a bitcoin....


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is 883KH/s considered good? I sold some 290s that can do 880KH/s at 1000 core 1500 mem. I already checked the litecoin hardware database, I want your opinions.


Not sure if my opinion counts here







If you reference the other 290x in the R9 mining comparison thread you are pretty much right at or above average.. I was getting 890khash at 918/1500

I have seen a few 290x breaking 900 and one at 1000. I never was able to break 900 without HW errors though.

If it helps I was at around 950 with a lower thread concurrency and intensity with threads at 2 instead of 1. You may be able to tweak things at that point to not have errors but I was just happy with 890 at the time.

Some guys in the R9 comparison thread are really helpful and you could try asking there?

Also yeah its sad mostly I don't see the 290x pull ahead of a normal 290 when it comes to mining.. Usually they are the same.

I also have seen a thread on bitcointalk about a cgminer for the r9 series that is modified to go past 20 intensity and a few other things. Some people report over 1000khash using it... I am trying to find the thread but its evading me..


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> As the power companies laugh all the way to the bank. Time to pick up some Florida Power and Light stock.
> 
> How many tulips can I buy with a bitcoin....


I'll have tulips delivered to your door anywhere in the world for 5BTC


----------



## Nhb93

Are any of these even remotely useful for folding (or just a good deal anyway)?

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/sys/4294164278.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/sys/4293405078.html


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> What do you use to buy and sell your coins? I suppose I could just buy and sell a bit at first, then use that profit to fund a mining rig.


To turn fiat into BTC I would recommend Coinbase (also for turning BTC _into_ fiat I would recommend the same - that or Bitstamp are the big ones). As far as other coins - I use BTER for the minor alt-coins and BTC-e for the major coins. However, do you research - many people use all of those, but really only Coinbase and perhaps Bitstamp are 'proper' exchanges as far as US banks are concerned. BTC-e is Bulgarian, I believe and many people have had issues with them from time to time - but I've always had good response times to my trades and my deposits/withdrawals of BTC from there - it just 'feels' odd getting your 2-factor confirmations in Russian the first time... after you're used to it - it becomes less scary (somewhat).

I would highly recommend (though this is merely my personal opinion) that you just invest in mining hardware and mine coins and build rather than toss them into the _very, very volatile_ exchange market itself. This is the wild west of commodity exchange and you might find that your $1000 is suddenly worth $400 tomorrow (of course, you could also find it's worth $2000 but don't count on that). If you're like me, in a year or so you'll wind up with a few thousand to play with on the exchanges that wound up costing you less than a couple hundred in utilities, and you'll be able to sell off your extra hardware when you don't want it and retain a near zero-exposure portfolio to play with. It really makes watching the pumps-n-dumps more fun when you know that even if you make a horrible trade... it wasn't 'real' money yet anyway.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Doing well.
> Was me asked if DOGE is finding real world use yet.
> On another note, running wallets, including the DOGE client, is making my system grind to a halt. Running linux mint 16 xfce, and resources shows plenty of CPU and RAM to spare.


Syncing the large blockchains is a little bit of a drain on system resources, but it's not necessary to keep them up. The biggest resource they hog is drive space - so make sure that you aren't running out in your swap partition or user partition (not exactly sure where it stores the data files on Linux). I'm running Windows wallets and only run Linux for a clean boot to product offline paper wallets for cold storage so I can't really help you there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> As the power companies laugh all the way to the bank. Time to pick up some Florida Power and Light stock.
> 
> How many tulips can I buy with a bitcoin....


LOL ah the tulips argument. I respect your skepticism as it is both healthy and warranted in many regards - but the tulip analogy is both logically and comparatively flawed in many ways.

First I will freely admit there are similarities: during the tulip-bubble fad they were seen as a commodity that had intrinsic value (at least in exchange), although slow and costly - in a real estate sense at least - you could produce your own to make money 'appear', and the _practical_ value was nearly zero in and of themselves.

Now lets look at the very distinct differences: tulips were both fragile and difficult to actually _exchange_ - hoarding yes, using as actual tender, NO. Second of all they were simply what they were - there was no 'magic dust' involved. This is where the largest difference between the two exists. Many people that haven't done their research (including a number of _financial_ experts, though very few _technology_ experts) believe that bitcoins are a currency or a commodity only. This is very, very wrong and is part of the FUD that I believe is possibly disseminated mostly by banks and governments... as this part is scary to them: bitcoins are a *protocol/wrapper*. Think of it more as BitTorrent or IRC than as a dollar bill.

Even back in the beginnings of the Internet (late ARPANET days) it was postulated that there would eventually be a way of transmitting both intangible and tangible values via the Internet from person to person. Over the past 20 years we've seen that realized for not just text/images as it began with, but now voice, video, interaction and collaboration, etc... Via distributed computing innovations we've now also decentralized mass data transfers and created system, storage, and process virtualization in the cloud. Via RSS feeds and web services we've seen the concept of pushing updates to remote clients become smartphones and tablets with constant connection/updates from a multitude of press, personal, and professional resources.

Although Bitcoin has many, many flaws - it certainly isn't a tulip. I really think the best analogy is IRC or ICQ... it's cumbersome, slow and fairly inefficient at what it does. But what it does is something that has never been done before and yet has almost unlimited appeal - allowing you to instantly transfer money without concern for local currency rates/values for goods and services... all for a service charge that is less than most banks charge you for an ATM withdrawal - and much, much less than a wire transfer costs now.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Now I'm getting around 890-920KH/s with my 290X. Weird how the hash rate fluctuates so much.

I running at I=20, TC=28888, w=256, g=2.

Worksize of 256 and 512 performs the same.

Using almost all my VRAM.


----------



## cam51037

WTCR is so tempting, the non-ref 290 (Sapphire Tri-X OC) costs 0.56 BTC, at current rates with my complete setup that would take a month to pay off. Buy today, or wait tomorrow to send them an email and see if they have any active promo codes?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> WTCR is so tempting, the non-ref 290 (Sapphire Tri-X OC) costs 0.56 BTC, at current rates with my complete setup that would take a month to pay off. Buy today, or wait tomorrow to send them an email and see if they have any active promo codes?


Do they have stock? If so buy first think later lol.

My R9 290x is doing 886 KH/s at 59000 TC, 932 core, 1500 mem. Not as good as 28888 TC but hash rate is much more stable.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do they have stock? If so buy first think later lol.
> 
> My R9 290x is doing 886 KH/s at 59000 TC, 932 core, 1500 mem. Not as good as 28888 TC but hash rate is much more stable.


They don't have any in stock, but hopefully they'd have some in 2-3 weeks, so I would have it in around a month (if everything goes right).

My plan would be then to RMA my ASUS 7850 (it has a bad and noisy fan rattling) and use the 290 while the 7850 is away for RMA. Then, when the 290 is paid off, I would put it in my main machine to replace the GTX 670 it has inside already, and sell it, or keep it for something, or whatever.

Now I just need to see if a 750W PSU can handle a 290 and a 7950. I have a feeling it would take around 600W but I need to double check everything. Right now a 7850 + 7950 takes 450W from the wall while mining, so I don't expect replacing the 7850 with a 290 would take the power consumption over 600W.


----------



## dogbiscuit

I clone the source into Home, and build there. The data files go into .whatever directories in home also. Using a 1TB HDD so space is fine, 8GB RAM, dunno about the swap file though, I'll check that though it should be easily enough.

I got a few wallets downloading blocks and half a dozen tabs up - and I get freezes whenever I do something. If I close the wallets it goes back to normal. So - probably the block downloads for some reason.


----------



## korruptedkaos

is multipool down for everyone or just me?

504 error


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1.2 works with them...out of the box.
> You need to download and install ethernet drivers manually for most z87 boards.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=366178.0
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can not find the drivers for the Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 Series, Hopefully I can find a solution soon. I will do some more searching tomorrow. I am spent from working on this all night. Thank you for pointing me in a direction though!
Click to expand...

Could you use a drop in pci or pcie card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=1000.00&sha256Power=500.00&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=750&scryptPower=500.00&scryptPowerCost=0.0900&sha256Check=false&scryptCheck=true
> 
> There's a detailed breakdown of all the scrypt coins. If you were thinking about buying a new gpu anyways, I'd say go ahead. Any reason you aren't leaving it on all day?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a list detailing the hash rate of all cards currently availability ?
> 
> That list is too financial for me, one of the things that has put me off mining as I really detest all that stuff
> 
> Well I'd be using it the other times of the day, could probably stretch to maybe 14/16 hours a day if I run it while I'm doing work but that's not everyday and sometimes work involves being on that rig so 8 is definate as I'll be sleeping
Click to expand...

List here, https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why my 6950 is showing 850/1350 in AMD CCC and MSI Afterburner, but 725/1250 in cgminer?


You might have to delete the .bin file that cgminer creates once you start running it. That .bin saves the config file info, so it could have old information you have tried before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> USD based i think the 20 cards make like $110 based on doge (at least by last week it was so) but i'll double check as my friend fixed the hash/dollar stuff.
> 
> Also, considering getting a full rig on my own for like $3300, 6 Asus 280X DCu2 Top cards with the H81 Pro board from asrock along with other little nitpicks.
> Now. The 290 is out of this scene, its a bit too much for not much performance increse. however, the 270x's are like $200 cheaper for a loss of ~300khash. practically, would you go quantity (270x) or quality?


The problem with quantity is that you will end up needing more motherboards, risers, etc. I thought 270's weren't advisable before since they had little hash for power/cost? Maybe they are useful now since every other decent mining card is out of stock or way overinflated pricewise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I clone the source into Home, and build there. The data files go into .whatever directories in home also. Using a 1TB HDD so space is fine, 8GB RAM, dunno about the swap file though, I'll check that though it should be easily enough.
> 
> I got a few wallets downloading blocks and half a dozen tabs up - and I get freezes whenever I do something. If I close the wallets it goes back to normal. So - probably the block downloads for some reason.


If you have several wallets going, and they are downloading to a mechanical hdd, I think that would be a lot of read/writes to your disk, which can effect performance. I noticed the same thing, not system freezes but just general sluggishness while working at desktop and with programs.

I'm loving those ghetto rig pics, Although those poor cards with no support, leaninggggg. I should put a pic of what I made that supports my cards somewhat. Just a simple cardboard peice with cutouts for the pci slots, and legs that go down to the motherboard and hold the cards straight in their sockets. Plus I rigged a fan on top that blows down onto the cards..


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> is multipool down for everyone or just me?
> 
> 504 error


I can't seem to get to it either. Hopefully Wait now I can access it just fine.


----------



## Moragg

Wow, DOGE is @85 satoshi - and I remember a week ago thinking I should put in 1 BTC @30 satoshi.

What I've learnt: never wait for the price to fall lower, unless you can be at the computer 24/7. When you feel it is nearing the trough and underpriced that's when to buy up.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I can't seem to get to it either. Hopefully Wait now I can access it just fine.


hopefully its just the frontend & there doing MT on eu servers or something?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I can't seem to get to it either. Hopefully Wait now I can access it just fine.


I've been getting disconnects too. Seems fine now.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

It's definitely slow as far as the front-end is concerned... but everything is hashing away peacefully on my workers so no big deal IMO. They're probably doing maintenance considering the time and the day.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I can't seem to get to it either. Hopefully Wait now I can access it just fine.


I get a maintenance notice. Pool is working OK.

How is DOGE pronounced ?

I thought it referred to the ruler of Venice when I first saw it.


----------



## Markolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Can someone please post a Motherboard that does not require shorting of 1x pins and does not require any modding to get 6 cards to work? I am going to try to get this ASrock z87 Killer board to work but it is not looking easy...


The Asrock H81 or H61 BTC. I'm using one and it's rock solid, don't need powered risers either.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I get a maintenance notice. Pool is working OK.
> 
> How is DOGE pronounced ?


notice? yeah me too now!

I think its Doh gee? lol


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I get a maintenance notice. Pool is working OK.
> 
> How is DOGE pronounced ?
> 
> I thought it referred to the ruler of Venice when I first saw it.


I pronounced it Doh-g when I first saw it.

Doh, like homer says, and "g" like when someone asks "what sound does a g make?"

If that makes any sense, but anyway my user title is a knockoff of Snoop Dogg's Dogg Pound, the DOGE Pound.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Doing well.
> Was me asked if DOGE is finding real world use yet.
> 
> On another note, running wallets, including the DOGE client, is making my system grind to a halt. Running linux mint 16 xfce, and resources shows plenty of CPU and RAM to spare.


take your wallet.dat and blockchain data folders off that pc, and put them on a seperate windows box, redownload al lthe wallets in windows, and add your wallet.dat to the folders. i have a miner on 4GB of ram that runs fine with 4 different wallets open in the backround, it hasnt crashed or slowed down yet.

mine all run off a 1TB laptop drive, i made .Bat files to start them with, that make them store the blockchain data in a folder called "data" in thier own folders on the same drive.

EDIT: btw does anyone need some cable ties? figured id post this up for the lols.


----------



## jagz

20k doge is worth $14 on Bter.com . I'm thinking what to do, and also thinking about trading my other alt coins into doge. (SBC,MEC,FTC,WDC,MOON)

also, will coinyecoin ever be on an exchange?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 20k doge is worth $14 on Bter.com . I'm thinking what to do, and also thinking about trading my other alt coins into doge. (SBC,MEC,FTC,WDC,MOON)
> 
> also, will coinyecoin ever be on an exchange?


Should be sometime this week, if not tomorrow for a coinye exchange


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Are my nuts worthless? Hashing power keeps going down.


----------



## meckert15834

http://www.cryptodirectory.info/ Nothing major. But it's a start. Scroll down to the bottom of the page "Nutcoin accepted here"


----------



## RAFFY

Is there anyway to get my 1,000,000 DOGE back? I sent them to Coinedup and their website crashed...thus changing my wallet deposit and now they are gone and not in my coinedup wallet. Any help would be great.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Are my nuts worthless? Hashing power keeps going down.


LOL, this sounded so funny when I read it


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is there anyway to get my 1,000,000 DOGE back? I sent them to Coinedup and their website crashed...thus changing my wallet deposit and now they are gone and not in my coinedup wallet. Any help would be great.


Have you tried contacting their support?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is there anyway to get my 1,000,000 DOGE back? I sent them to Coinedup and their website crashed...thus changing my wallet deposit and now they are gone and not in my coinedup wallet. Any help would be great.


1m? That's a lot of Doge. Hope you get it sorted out and not lose them.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Are my nuts worthless? Hashing power keeps going down.


Hopefully an exchange eventually picks them up because I have over 4 million now after one night of mining. If only nutlaw was true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is there anyway to get my 1,000,000 DOGE back? I sent them to Coinedup and their website crashed...thus changing my wallet deposit and now they are gone and not in my coinedup wallet. Any help would be great.


Oh man that's almost $800 worth. Damn.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Have you tried contacting their support?


Yes, waiting for an email.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> 1m? That's a lot of Doge. Hope you get it sorted out and not lose them.


Yup .85BTC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Hopefully an exchange eventually picks them up because I have over 4 million now after one night of mining. If only nutlaw was true.
> Oh man that's almost $800 worth. Damn.


Yeah I know! I think I just the "F" word about 50 times....literally I was ragging lol

*EDIT:*

HUGE FREAKING EDIT!!! Coined up is the best and saved my DOGE!!! Looks like their system auto routed it back to my account. Heart attack avoided! Time sell this DOGE and get a lift kit for my new GMC Sierra! I love mining!


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yes, waiting for an email.
> Yup .85BTC
> Yeah I know! I think I just the "F" word about 50 times....literally I was ragging lol
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> HUGE FREAKING EDIT!!! Coined up is the best and saved my DOGE!!! Looks like their system auto routed it back to my account. Heart attack avoided! Time sell this DOGE and get a lift kit for my new GMC Sierra! I love mining!


That's amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Moragg

Every time I transfer to an exchange I take screenshots clearly showing the wallet address and account and even then get nervous until my deposit becomes "pending". I can only imagine how worried you must have felt, but I'm glad to see it all worked out.

Why they to change addresses though I don't know.


----------



## NomNomNom

When was Worldcoin/USD exchange option expected to come out again?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> When was Worldcoin/USD exchange option expected to come out again?


Exactly why I'm trading just about every alt coin I have over for Doge, except for WDC.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> That's amazing. Congrats.


Thanks man my neighbors must of thought i was really upset that the bronco's scored lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Every time I transfer to an exchange I take screenshots clearly showing the wallet address and account and even then get nervous until my deposit becomes "pending". I can only imagine how worried you must have felt, but I'm glad to see it all worked out.
> 
> Why they to change addresses though I don't know.


I don't know, the website timed out/went down for a couple minutes and then it came back up with a different deposit address and i was freaking because i had made the deposit during the down time. Just horrible timing on my part/bad luck. But they fixed it thankfully.


----------



## ccRicers

I lost a lot of Doge trading the last couple of days back and forth with BTC, but overall the value of them has gone up so I still have more BTC in the end







They can't sustain at these high prices forever, though. Not at least until block rewards halve on Feb. 14. Then we'll really see some action.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I lost a lot of Doge trading the last couple of days back and forth with BTC, but overall the value of them has gone up so I still have more BTC in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't sustain at these high prices forever, though. Not at least until block rewards halve on Feb. 14. Then we'll really see some action.


which alt coin will take its place? if any! or will the price just rise?

Ive just had some bad news, Seems I cant sell CC's on ebay anymore, got a violation for selling them









Mtgox is also not doing any GBP withdrawals either? they had there bank account stopped?

the UK sucks!

anyone know the next best place for the UK where I can cashout bitcoin or at least buy something with them?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> LOL, this sounded so funny when I read it


The difficulty is way down on Nutcoin tonight, for anybody running a low power rig, it's a great night to go bust some nut.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Ive just had some bad news, Seems I cant sell CC's on ebay anymore, got a violation for selling them


You can sell paper wallets, as it's a physical item and not a digitally transferred good to the buyer.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> The difficulty is way down on Nutcoin tonight, for anybody running a low power rig, it's a great night to go bust some nut.


LOL, nah im staying clear of NUTS, I don't see it going anywhere, Bit like coinye & moon I think!

stranger things have happened though, bit like Doge I never thought it would go anywhere?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> You can sell paper wallets, as it's a physical item and not a digitally transferred good to the buyer.


yeah I heard on .com you can but .co.uk you cant.

in the message it said there opening a new section on the 10th of FEB for them.

only good thing is I got all my fee's back which is nice? im not sure there allowed to charge VAT/TAX on them so that's why!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> take your wallet.dat and blockchain data folders off that pc, and put them on a seperate windows box, redownload al lthe wallets in windows, and add your wallet.dat to the folders. i have a miner on 4GB of ram that runs fine with 4 different wallets open in the backround, it hasnt crashed or slowed down yet.
> 
> mine all run off a 1TB laptop drive, i made .Bat files to start them with, that make them store the blockchain data in a folder called "data" in thier own folders on the same drive.
> 
> EDIT: btw does anyone need some cable ties? figured id post this up for the lols.


Thanks for the suggestion, only thing is I like to have the wallets here in front of me nice and convenient for trade. But you've given me the idea maybe I could put them on another box and remote into it.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, only thing is I like to have the wallets here in front of me nice and convenient for trade. But you've given me the idea maybe I could put them on another box and remote into it.


i remote into mine hundreds of times a day with not the slightest issue.

just make sure the box is rock stable, and leave the wallets open so thier never behind on blockchain.

if you need the .bat file parameters hit me with a pm, im in the middle of a website build, so im not paying much attention to the forum.


----------



## dogbiscuit

It's a happy ending, and a proof of the value of much derided crypto all in one!


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, how do wallets on exchanges work - they must have a lightweight way of dealing with blockchains - it's not like you wait a day for the blockchain to download for your new wallets in your account, is it ? You'd have dozens of them too.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is there anyway to get my 1,000,000 DOGE back? I sent them to Coinedup and their website crashed...thus changing my wallet deposit and now they are gone and not in my coinedup wallet. Any help would be great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Have you tried contacting their support?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Have you tried contacting their support?


I just posted about this yetserday but I sent MOON Coin.

I sent on the 14th. Wallet shows transaction id and everything. Send email to Coin Up support and to this day they have still not responded


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> The difficulty is way down on Nutcoin tonight, for anybody running a low power rig, it's a great night to go bust some nut.


I'll crack some more. DOGE is way to difficult right now.


----------



## Faint

Even though the difficulty for Doge is increasing, it is still the most profitable coin for me to mine. I need to hurry and get some more cards.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'll crack some more. DOGE is way to difficult right now.


I fancy some of this nut stuff then. Where's the best nut tree ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Even though the difficulty for Doge is increasing, it is still the most profitable coin for me to mine. I need to hurry and get some more cards.


not exactly true, so many people are mining it the payouts in doge is getting smaller & smaller, the last couple of days ive seen a big decrease in payouts.

Im thinking of jumping on WDC why the diff is sort of low & holding them till they are cashable to USD, I reckon they will shoot pretty high in value on exchanges then?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I fancy some of this nut stuff then. Where's the best nut tree ?


in the woods somewhere lol!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> in the woods somewhere lol!


he has the tree! get him! lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not exactly true, so many people are mining it the payouts in doge is getting smaller & smaller, the last couple of days ive seen a big decrease in payouts.
> 
> Im thinking of jumping on WDC why the diff is sort of low & holding them till they are cashable to USD, I reckon they will shoot pretty high in value on exchanges then?


I'd reccomend mining at middlecoin and buying DGC and WDC, and maybe some PTS if you like higher risks but potentially higher rewards.
Hold them for a month, then we can have a toast








(or you can hate me for life lol)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> he has the tree! get him! lol


I have a bunch of squirrels collecting them all muhahahahaha


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend mining at middlecoin and buying DGC and WDC, and maybe some PTS if you like higher risks but potentially higher rewards.
> Hold them for a month, then we can have a toast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or you can hate me for life lol)


im using multipool atm ive looked at middlecoin a few times but you cant exactly see whats going on?

me no likey! me wants to see!

But DGC eeermmm not to sure on that one? WDC though looks promising!

I know you have to take risks here & there to see those big rewards, but I try to take the least collateral Damage I can,
Electricity aint cheap here in the UK


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone have the problem where when they start their miner you get good hashrates, and then after an hour or so they drop a little? I'm getting around 420 Khash per card, and then it is dropping to around 380Khash


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> LOL, nah im staying clear of NUTS, I don't see it going anywhere, Bit like coinye & moon I think!
> 
> stranger things have happened though, bit like Doge I never thought it would go anywhere?


I think Coinye has some promise. Why? With the name change to Koin and logo change, it has a chance of getting into a popular exchange, and also the community still know where it originally came from. Difficulty is still low for this coin, I can make 750,000 in one day.

But I'm really mining it for the Doge.. this could be an easy workaround for getting more Doge through mining, if I can get more Doges trading Coinye daily.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Anyone have the problem where when they start their miner you get good hashrates, and then after an hour or so they drop a little? I'm getting around 420 Khash per card, and then it is dropping to around 380Khash


I think that problem is to do with getwork from the pool your on.

can you change the diff higher at your pool? that usually sorts it out


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I think that problem is to do with getwork from the pool your on.
> 
> can you change the diff higher at your pool? that usually sorts it out


I'll give it a try, Thanks for the info! It was the hashrate reported on GUIminer if that makes a difference


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think Coinye has some promise. Why? With the name change to Koin and logo change, it has a chance of getting into a popular exchange, and also the community still know where it originally came from. Difficulty is still low for this coin, I can make 750,000 in one day.
> 
> But I'm really mining it for the Doge.. this could be an easy workaround for getting more Doge through mining, if I can get more Doges trading Coinye daily.


Maybe?

you have to Speculate to Accumulate! Right?

I just don't see it tbh? I was wrong about Doge, If I had listened then I would of made a killing lol, Im happy just be steady knowing what I can make roughly?

I hope it works out for you & If it does? I will be kicking myself again lol!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'll give it a try, Thanks for the info! It was the hashrate reported on GUIminer if that makes a difference


yes I know you what you meant, its to do with share diff & the getwork from the pool. too much MHs not enough difficulty.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think Coinye has some promise. Why? With the name change to Koin and logo change, it has a chance of getting into a popular exchange, and also the community still know where it originally came from. Difficulty is still low for this coin, I can make 750,000 in one day.
> 
> But I'm really mining it for the Doge.. this could be an easy workaround for getting more Doge through mining, if I can get more Doges trading Coinye daily.


Where do you exchange for Doge?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'll crack some more. DOGE is way to difficult right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> The difficulty is way down on Nutcoin tonight, for anybody running a low power rig, it's a great night to go bust some nut.


I think its just going to keep rising so I'm going to stay on it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Where do you exchange for Doge?


nowhere yet! that's the point! if you mine when a coin is new its easy to get loads of them!

when & if it hits an exchange, you make lots of $$ or ££.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I fancy some of this nut stuff then. Where's the best nut tree ?


I like using CryptoPoolMining

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> he has the tree! get him! lol


Oh you like his tree huh?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I think its just going to keep rising so I'm going to stay on it.


Same I'm going to rid the NUT out until it busts haha


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I fancy some of this nut stuff then. Where's the best nut tree ?


Personally, I use Bitmber.com

The nut tree:

http://nut.bitember.com/
http://nut.dedicatedpool.com/
https://www.cryptopoolmining.com/nut/ (currently over 50% of net rate please use other pools)


----------



## thrgk

I have 2 7970s, and for some reason only getting 450kh/s about. They are on water, and my settings are
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u username -p password --thread-concurrency 10000 -I 12 -g 2 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500

i should be getting 700kh/s or so, but no matter what I do nothing works.

Can someone help me get these higher kh/s?


----------



## Markolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have 2 7970s, and for some reason only getting 450kh/s about. They are on water, and my settings are
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u username -p password --thread-concurrency 10000 -I 12 -g 2 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500
> 
> i should be getting 700kh/s or so, but no matter what I do nothing works.
> 
> Can someone help me get these higher kh/s?


Try -thread concurrency 8192 and -I 13


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have 2 7970s, and for some reason only getting 450kh/s about. They are on water, and my settings are
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u username -p password --thread-concurrency 10000 -I 12 -g 2 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500
> 
> i should be getting 700kh/s or so, but no matter what I do nothing works.
> 
> Can someone help me get these higher kh/s?


try TC 8192 or 20992 change intensity to 20 & lookup gap to 1?

see if changes?


----------



## thrgk

just tried these, still around 420kh/s

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500

crossfire is enabled, but it should take 300kh/s away?

any other suggestions


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> im using multipool atm ive looked at middlecoin a few times but you cant exactly see whats going on?
> 
> me no likey! me wants to see!
> 
> But DGC eeermmm not to sure on that one? WDC though looks promising!
> 
> I know you have to take risks here & there to see those big rewards, but I try to take the least collateral Damage I can,
> Electricity aint cheap here in the UK


DGC has cryptoave.com coming, actually before WDC fiat exchange. Cryptoave is in open beta right now, the WDC exchange is just a promise. (at least for now)










And multipool is paying more than other multipools atm, I've tested a few. I also like to see, but need to get as much btc as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> try TC 8192 or 20992 change intensity to 20 & lookup gap to 1?
> 
> see if changes?


Depends on his memory ic's...what model 7970?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> just tried these, still around 420kh/s
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500
> 
> crossfire is enabled, but it should take 300kh/s away?
> 
> any other suggestions


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 20992 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500

try that?


----------



## Krusher33

Did you delete the bin files before starting cgminer again?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> DGC has cryptoave.com coming, actually before WDC fiat exchange. Cryptoave is in open beta right now, the WDC exchange is just a promise. (at least for now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And multipool is paying more than other multipools atm, I've tested a few. I also like to see, but need to get as much btc as possible.
> Depends on his memory ic's...what model 7970?


I have a diamond and sapphire reference both under water 7970s.

I tried this, and it was 35kh/s

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 20992 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500


----------



## thrgk

with these settings,

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 13 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 20992 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500

i get 570kh/s on 1 card, 340kh/s on another, for some reason there not the same?

no i didnt try deleting bin file, i will do that now

EDIT: deleting the bin file didnt change anything. Though for some reason only 1 card is getting the higher kh/s, should i do gap to 2 instead? or, id love both cards around 700 if possible


----------



## Minusorange

3 questions

Can you keep all the various coins you mine in the same wallet or is 1 wallet per coin type better ?

If it's 1 wallet per coin type then do you need to visit various different wallet sites to hold the coins or does the blockchain.info wallet allow all coin types to be stored in different wallets ?

Why isn't there an OCN pool setup or would there not be enough people to make it viable ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> DGC has cryptoave.com coming, actually before WDC fiat exchange. Cryptoave is in open beta right now, the WDC exchange is just a promise. (at least for now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And multipool is paying more than other multipools atm, I've tested a few. I also like to see, but need to get as much btc as possible.
> Depends on his memory ic's...what model 7970?


cheers will look into that about DGC, We all want as much Bitcoin as we can







but I don't want to lose any Fiat









I might just start keeping my DGC & WDC from Multipool for the next month or so


----------



## Markolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> just tried these, still around 420kh/s
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500
> 
> crossfire is enabled, but it should take 300kh/s away?
> 
> any other suggestions


DISABLE Crossfire - and use those settings above again.

I pulled my hair out with my rig just recently because I updated Catalyst and it re-enabled crossfire and my hash was going haywire. Yes it does make a difference.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have a diamond and sapphire reference both under water 7970s.
> 
> I tried this, and it was 35kh/s
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 20992 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500


Try -i 13 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 16380 -w 256 --gpu-powertune 20
Set clocks to 1050/1500 using afterburner/trixx/gputweak (omitting these lines from your .bat file when doing so). These settings get me 720Khash per 7970.

Let us know if this works!

Edit: this is with crossfire on. Feel free to try it both with and without crossfire though


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Why isn't there an OCN pool setup or would there not be enough people to make it viable ?


OCN has stated they do not want to be affiliated with a pool.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Try -i 13 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 16380 -w 256 --gpu-powertune 20
> Set clocks to 1050/1500 using afterburner/trixx/gputweak (omitting these lines from your .bat file when doing so). These settings get me 720Khash per 7970.
> 
> Let us know if this works!
> 
> Edit: this is with crossfire on. Feel free to try it both with and without crossfire though


when using these settings,
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 16380

it just stays at 35kh/s, didnt change yet.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Personally, I use Bitmber.com
> 
> The nut tree:
> 
> http://nut.bitember.com/
> http://nut.dedicatedpool.com/
> https://www.cryptopoolmining.com/nut/ (currently over 50% of net rate please use other pools)


Bitmber just got on the official nutcoin thread @ https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.new#new and stated they've dropped their fee to 1% if anybody's interested.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> OCN has stated they do not want to be affiliated with a pool.


That's fair enough, what about the other 2 questions ?


----------



## MrStrat007

Try a reboot. I used to get problems like that (really low hash) when changing my .bats around on the fly and reloading cgminer a bunch of times. If not, all I can say is keep playing with it and you'll find the sweet spot eventually.


----------



## thrgk

hmm, i tried a lot before i asked here to no avail. Umm, for the -g, what does that mean? How do i make sure both cards are being used 100%? and why did the kh/s stay so low when the TC was increased? Ill try a reboot and see.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> when using these settings,
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 16380
> 
> it just stays at 35kh/s, didnt change yet.


disable CFX & Set your bat like

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192

you should restart the system too, works for me when this has happened in the past?

this is why I don't use Cgminer really? when something goes wrong, it goes Wrong!

Ive never used coinotron but what is your worker share diff set there? It could be that too?


----------



## thrgk

ok i just restarted after disabling cf, and my TC is 16380. This is where we are at so far.

Capture.PNG 105k .PNG file


Why is there a 100kh/s gap between the cards anyway?

Also, where can i find worker share diff ?

I just used cgminer since the person who set my up used it, but im open to anything


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok i just restarted after disabling cf, and my TC is 16380. This is where we are at so far.
> 
> Capture.PNG 105k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Why is there a 100kh/s gap between the cards anyway?
> 
> Also, where can i find worker share diff ?
> 
> I just used cgminer since the person who set my up used it, but im open to anything


your share diff is on the pool under workers or account settings 192 should be enough for 2 7970's?

try guiminer scryppt http://guiminer.org/guiminer-scrypt.html

use the 7970 low usage for gpu 1 & high usage on card 2.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have a diamond and sapphire reference both under water 7970s.
> 
> I tried this, and it was 35kh/s
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -u thrgk.Rig -p rich123 -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 20992 --gpu-powertune 20 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1500


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok i just restarted after disabling cf, and my TC is 16380. This is where we are at so far.
> 
> Capture.PNG 105k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Why is there a 100kh/s gap between the cards anyway?
> 
> Also, where can i find worker share diff ?
> 
> I just used cgminer since the person who set my up used it, but im open to anything


https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0

Seems like your cards need some memory latency optimizations bro. Post your bios in that thread and ask nicely (do use the search function though)


----------



## thrgk

how do i change low usage and high usage for each 7970?

Cant they both get 700kh/s and be ok?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0
> 
> Seems like your cards need some memory latency optimizations bro. Post your bios in that thread and ask nicely (do use the search function though)


thanks, ill give that a try!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how do i change low usage and high usage for each 7970?
> 
> Cant they both get 700kh/s and be ok?


they should both get the same kh? even if you use low or high,

the low setting is basically I-13 & TC 8192 etc it will just stop the system from lagging that's all!


----------



## ccRicers

Is it possible to do this in Cryptsy (or any of the other exchanges)?

I find the price for a coin to be in a bubble, and I want to sell off my coin at a lower value, where I'd consider the price is taking a free fall, but without needing to be there.

For selling at a higher value than present, I can just let it sit there. But I can't do that with a sell at a much lower value because my coins will be sold up right on the spot.

I want the sell to take place only at the next time the highest sell price decreases to my desired value.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> they should both get the same kh? even if you use low or high,
> 
> the low setting is basically I-13 & TC 8192 etc it will just stop the system from lagging that's all!


see here tho, one is getting 100+ less KH/s then the other?

Anyway to fix this?

Capture.PNG 24k .PNG file


----------



## Deadboy90

So I really would like to buy some coins with fiat but you can understand my hesitation to put my bank account number and check routing number out on coinbase.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is it possible to do this in Cryptsy (or any of the other exchanges)?
> 
> I find the price for a coin to be in a bubble, and I want to sell off my coin at a lower value, where I'd consider the price is taking a free fall, but without needing to be there.
> 
> For selling at a higher value than present, I can just let it sit there. But I can't do that with a sell at a much lower value because my coins will be sold up right on the spot.
> 
> I want the sell to take place only at the next time the highest sell price decreases to my desired value.


why would you want to sell at the next drop? does not make any sense lol

buy low? sell high! what are you doing or trying to do?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> see here tho, one is getting 100+ less KH/s then the other?
> 
> Anyway to fix this?
> 
> Capture.PNG 24k .PNG file


yes! but I think you should just try guiminer?

CGminer is a headache, at least for me anyway with the 7990's









I think you should be able to get more kh definitely, something is not right? could be your settings, could be your cards bios, could be your worker diff, could be your cfg file?

you will have to mess about & see


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I really would like to buy some coins with fiat but you can understand my hesitation to put my bank account number and check routing number out on coinbase.


Coinbase is as safe as anything else on the internet. I've used it quite a few times with no troubles, its also the service overstock.com uses to accept btc so that should tell you something.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> see here tho, one is getting 100+ less KH/s then the other?
> 
> Anyway to fix this?
> 
> Capture.PNG 24k .PNG file


Had the same problem as you, I ended up running two instances of cgminer and it fixed the issue.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> why would you want to sell at the next drop? does not make any sense lol
> 
> buy low? sell high! what are doing or trying to do?


Actually I want to sell at a price where it's most certain that we're in a drop. Say I bought at 100, currently at 200, and I want to sell at 160. I still make some profit that way, but at a price where it's certain that it's in freefall, so the next buy is lower, rather than avoid a situation where I sell at 250, and be tempted to buy back if I predicted the peak too soon because it continued to climb a lot more. But I see what you're saying, you'd rather sell to earn more even if we haven't figured out where the climb ends.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> see here tho, one is getting 100+ less KH/s then the other?
> 
> Anyway to fix this?
> 
> Capture.PNG 24k .PNG file


Id reccomend reselling the cards for profit and getting an r9 280x or a few r9 270, or even some nvidia GTX 780s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> why would you want to sell at the next drop? does not make any sense lol
> 
> buy low? sell high! what are doing or trying to do?


It's a trading strategy and no, you need a bot for that...almost no exchanges support short selling like that.


----------



## korruptedkaos

oh I see! you want to get out from multiple sell prices in a dip after the bubble starts to drop?

a sell cut off price? that would be good!


----------



## thrgk

ok so GOOD NEWS! in CGminer, GPU0 and GPU1 is getting around 740KH/s, however quick question, in my account in coinotron, it says my speed is 800kh/s, shouldnt it be around 1400kh/s or am i missing something


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok so GOOD NEWS! in CGminer, GPU0 and GPU1 is getting around 740KH/s, however quick question, in my account in coinotron, it says my speed is 800kh/s, shouldnt it be around 1400kh/s or am i missing something


it will go up when the pool refreshes & how they calculate hashrate?

what did you do? run the separate cgminers with d0 & d1?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> oh I see! you want to get out from multiple sell prices in a dip after the bubble starts to drop?
> 
> a sell cut off price? that would be good!


Yep, that's the plan, sell off at a drop, not too low, but low enough that chances are unlikely it's just a bear trap.

So I guess bots are the only way to go... I'm gonna look forward to using Tradewave when it comes out in all its Python-y goodness.


----------



## thrgk

no, cfx is enabled, i researched what ivanlabrie advised, and modded my bios and reflashed it, for both cards.

BTW, what is your vram temps on your 7990s when mining? u underwater?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> no, cfx is enabled, i researched what ivanlabrie advised, and modded my bios and reflashed it, for both cards.
> 
> BTW, what is your vram temps on your 7990s when mining? u underwater?


71 - 74'c







toasty lol


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I like using CryptoPoolMining
> Oh you like his tree huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same I'm going to rid the NUT out until it busts haha


Nuts!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> no, cfx is enabled, i researched what ivanlabrie advised, and modded my bios and reflashed it, for both cards.
> 
> BTW, what is your vram temps on your 7990s when mining? u underwater?
> 
> 
> 
> 71 - 74'c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toasty lol
Click to expand...

yea mine also. Seems really hot lol. Do you oc in after burner to increase voltage or just mine at all stock voltage?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm not sure about the 7990 but my referrence 7970's would hit that just gaming hard.







I had to upgrade the blocks because the ones I bought had passive VRM cooling...









Now they're much happier with pretty much everything (core & VRMs) running in the 40s









FTW:


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea mine also. Seems really hot lol. Do you oc in after burner to increase voltage or just mine at all stock voltage?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


all stock, I did undervolt but had some bsod's so just left all @ stock?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm not sure about the 7990 but my referrence 7970's would hit that just gaming hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to upgrade the blocks because the ones I bought had passive VRM cooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they're much happier with pretty much everything (core & VRMs) running in the 40s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW:


my core temps are lower 58 - 59'c

you couldn't run 7990's on air mining tbh, they would burst into flames I think


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> your share diff is on the pool under workers or account settings 192 should be enough for 2 7970's?
> 
> try guiminer scryppt http://guiminer.org/guiminer-scrypt.html
> 
> use the 7970 low usage for gpu 1 & high usage on card 2.


Was going to say - guiminer is a good start if you're new or don't like fiddly config files.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I like using CryptoPoolMining
> Oh you like his tree huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same I'm going to rid the NUT out until it busts haha


GCwatcher is telling the pool is dead - what 's your URL for that ?

I've tried

stratum+tcp://www.cryptopoolmining.com:4488

and

stratum+tcp://cryptopoolmining.com:4488

pretty sure everything else is good.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Was going to say - guiminer is a good start if you're new or don't like fiddly config files.


I prefer it as I switch pools every few days, I only lose about 10 kh per card & it saves me time?
plus if I want to game for a bit I just stop gpu 0 & 1, then hit start when im done to start it again!

I do use cgminer on the other rig though, as I don't use that for anything really other than mining.


----------



## korruptedkaos

speaking of busting a nut!

watch this


----------



## meckert15834

DOGE just hit 100 on bter!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> DOGE just hit 100 on bter!


its 90 on Cryptsy!


----------



## dogbiscuit

That was a biggun wannit ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> That was a biggun wannit ?


LOL!

Im just being a bit NUTTY!


----------



## Nhb93

Worth it to go to Microcenter and pay tax to get some 270's right away rather than waiting for Newegg to ship, as fast as it is from NJ to NY?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> DOGE just hit 100 on bter!


Looks very nice - 105 now.

Says no fees - is that no fee withdrawal ?
I looks like there's a 0.2% trade fee.

How good is this exchange ?
Is it Chinese ? It's got a US address according to my WorldIP.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Worth it to go to Microcenter and pay tax to get some 270's right away rather than waiting for Newegg to ship, as fast as it is from NJ to NY?


How much are they at each place?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Worth it to go to Microcenter and pay tax to get some 270's right away rather than waiting for Newegg to ship, as fast as it is from NJ to NY?
> 
> 
> 
> How much are they at each place?
Click to expand...

I think Microcenter price matches Newegg, so the only difference would be tax, otherwise, $10 more expensive at MC. $209.99 + tax = ~$230 ($220 with PM) compared to $199.99 + $6 shipping.

Just looked again and saw that the MSI 270 is OOS at Newegg, so I guess that answers that question for me.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I think Microcenter price matches Newegg, so the only difference would be tax, otherwise, $10 more expensive at MC. $209.99 + tax = ~$230 ($220 with PM) compared to $199.99 + $6 shipping.
> 
> Just looked again and saw that the MSI 270 is OOS at Newegg, so I guess that answers that question for me.


Isn't the hash rate about 500 for the 270? For 120 you can get a 7850 that while get you 400 k/h. I'd say thats the better buy.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> its 90 on Cryptsy!


Then you know where to buy and where to sell...

I would make a very small test deposit/trade first.


----------



## duganator

So over 100 tonight. Me thinks we'll see 200 in the next few weeks. To the moon shibes.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend mining at middlecoin and buying DGC and WDC, and maybe some PTS if you like higher risks but potentially higher rewards.
> Hold them for a month, then we can have a toast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or you can hate me for life lol)


On that subject.. Right now I'm considering buying some more DGC - already have about 2300. Eh...decisions, decisions.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Isn't the hash rate about 500 for the 270? For 120 you can get a 7850 that while get you 400 k/h. I'd say thats the better buy.


I don't like to mess with MIR's, so it's only $50 cheaper, and I would at least rather have a newer card that will have higher resale value down the road.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Any problems with BTER or is it OK ?


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Any problems with BTER or is it OK ?


That's where I do most of my trades. No problems and fast


----------



## duganator

DONT SELL DOGE RIGHT NOW. GOING TO AT LEAST 120 TONIGHT.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> DONT SELL DOGE RIGHT NOW. GOING TO AT LEAST 120 TONIGHT.


Hit 120, possible pump to 200 this evening. If it goes over 160, I'm out for the night.


----------



## dathaeus

https://litecoin.info/Mining_pool_comparison

Is this true.... not to go with Coinotron or large pools... I been with them for last few days and not sure if they are good or bad, how can we compare... just run for like 24 hrs, record how much we earned, and then go to another pool and manually test? I feel like this is something thats been done......


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> DONT SELL DOGE RIGHT NOW. GOING TO AT LEAST 120 TONIGHT.


It just went 120 at coinex


----------



## Nhb93

Where can I buy some DOGE right now to flip for some profit tomorrow?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Sweet... I bought back in at 87 because I was hoping for a pump...







Yay free coins!


----------



## Namwons

DOGE just hit 100 satoshi. dang is all i have to say. i keep underestimating the DOGE. still making money on it, but not as much as i would have. any new Dogellionaires?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> That's where I do most of my trades. No problems and fast


Hmm, I sent a test batch of DOGE about 40 mins ago - hasn't turned up yet.

Cryptsy is slow and can't handle traffic.... again


----------



## meckert15834

trading between bter and Cryptsy doesnt really work. by the time your coins show up at Cryptsy the price has already changed


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, look at this - screenshot from Cryptsy

You'll see under DOGE buy orders the best price of 0.00004 with 5137.33825 being asked for

I put two orders in to meet that - both of which just sit there.

Fifteen minutes later - the dodgy buy order is still there - exactly the same.
This make for a good headline price, doesn't it.
But is it fake or what ?

It was like this on a sexcoin bubble which I lost quite a few LTC on
Is there an innocent explanation for this ?



(edited some typos)


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Hit 120, possible pump to 200 this evening. If it goes over 160, I'm out for the night.


Where are you getting this information or are you speculating?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So, look at this - screenshot from Cryptsy
> 
> You'll see under DOGE buy orders the best price of 0.00004 with 5137.33825 being asked for
> 
> I put two orders in to meet that - both of which just sit there.
> 
> Fifteen minutes later - the dodgy buy order is still there - exactly the same.
> This make for a good headline price, doesn't it.
> But is it fake or what ?
> 
> It was like this on a sexcoin bubble which I lost quite a few LTC on
> Is there an innocent explanation for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> (edited some typos)


Why do you type so big? And the cheapest sell orders will be filled first, with the buyer being refunded the difference in the price.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> trading between bter and Cryptsy doesnt really work. by the time your coins show up at Cryptsy the price has already changed


Hmm, I see what you mean. I did trade between a couple of exchanges today that didn't work too badly - only small margins though.

Quote:


> Crypto-currencies are credited within 1 minute after accessing this page or "My funds" page and only after 6 confirmations of the transaction in the network.
> 
> Notice: If you deposit less than 100 DOGE, it will be accumulated and credited to your account until no less than 100 DOGE received.
> 
> Notice: It might take longer than normal to deposit to Bter from mining pool or deposit solo mining generated coins if the sender pay no transaction fee to the network.


I sent 100 as a test, maybe I should send 101 ?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Why do you type so big? And the cheapest sell orders will be filled first, with the buyer being refunded the difference in the price.


No it's a buy order, column on the right, and it should have filled.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Again, His order is a buy order.... There are several sell orders that are cheaper than the two that you posted. If you are complaining that your order that exactly matched his was not filled (your sell order) then you are mistaken. All of the sell orders that are cheaper than yours would have to be filled before yours would, even if your price matches what his is. He would then be refunded the difference. Why did the order hang? I'm not sure, but you should be able to determine when an order is hanging like that because the buy order is higher than all of the sell orders. You should understand this stuff before trading, not to be rude or anything.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think it's better if you don't think of your market order as a transaction - think of it as a range (because that's what it will wind up being if you have adequate volume to actually move the market).

If you put a SELL order in for 100K @ 5.00 - think of that as "I want to sell my 100K for no _less_ than 5.00 ea."

If you put a BUY order in for the same - think of that as "I want to buy 100K for no _more_ than 5.00 ea."

Even that is not a truly accurate way a market operates but it's better than thinking of it as simply putting buys and sells together when their prices match.


----------



## meckert15834

do you guys think DOGE is going to fall back down or sit around this point until the next block half


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm not sure... I just flipped mine back to BTC (at least my exchange funds... still keeping ~1M for the long haul to see what happens).

I think there pretty much has to be a correction at some point - but with there being so much nearly instantaneous demand (and obviously speculation as well) I have absolutely no idea at which point that correction could occur.

It could just as easily fall back down to 50 satoshis tomorrow as gain 10,000% over the next 6-8 months nearly without pause (after all this is almost exactly what happened with BTC and to a lesser extent to LTC as well last year). It's anyone's guess, but I'm personally hoping that it starts moving in 200-300% swings... because that's the kind of volatility my portfolio has been craving!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Again, His order is a buy order.... There are several sell orders that are cheaper than the two that you posted. If you are complaining that your order that exactly matched his was not filled (your sell order) then you are mistaken. All of the sell orders that are cheaper than yours would have to be filled before yours would, even if your price matches what his is. He would then be refunded the difference. Why did the order hang? I'm not sure, but you should be able to determine when an order is hanging like that because the buy order is higher than all of the sell orders. You should understand this stuff before trading, not to be rude or anything.


Yes, cheaper orders than mine would fill his request, I agree - but they weren't filling it.

Why would the sell order of 0.00003585 not fill his order ? Or any of the other offers cheaper than mine ?

The order just filled but it was there for half hour


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, one of the other aspects that you have to consider on the order sheet is that most of the activity that is in the spread doesn't actually appear as those orders are filling nearly instantaneously. So in reality what you are seeing on the buy and sell sides are orders that are outside the spread (for the most part - large volume orders will often show as they take time to fill and move the market simply by existing).

In general if you're not waiting 30 minutes or more for your order to fill you're either asking too little or paying too much.


----------



## Namwons

im so tired...but i gotta see when the DOGE bubble pops so i can sell on the back slope.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> im so tired...but i gotta see when the DOGE bubble pops so i can sell on the back slope.


You're a better man than I... I just called it quits at 137... considering that I bought yesterday at 87... I'll consider that ~60% gain to be good enough for two trades... don't want to get too greedy after all.


----------



## meckert15834

calling it quits. set a buy order real low and im headed to bed.

good luck everyone


----------



## devilhead

DOGE coin is growing like on steroids DD out of space...


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> DOGE coin is growing like on steroids DD out of space...


Sure is! Just wish I had more Hashing power! My 2 7970's are knocking out around 1200KHash, only generating around 15K a day









So wished I had mined lots of DOGE a month or so ago!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

On CoinedUp DOGE got as high as 0.00000152, but seems to be holding at 0.00000131 for the time being.

CoinedUp saw almost 28m DOGE transacted in the 1hr. period of 5am-6am EST, which I believe is the highest volume ever for the coin on the exchange.

Good things are happening, makes me wish I had the equipment to be a dogeillionaire instead of ~65k DOGE.

The bulk of the DOGE I do have (outside of mining) I got at 0.00000041, so I'm still doing okay.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Any of you mining Teslas? I was too busy doing other stuff and lost track of everything.

Right now I only have 500KH/s mining LTC lol.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Just thought about this: Would you guys be interested in a coin that has a windows wallet at launch, which includes an integrated trading system and peer to peer pool?

Remember I called it first lol.


----------



## Nerull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Any of you mining Teslas? I was too busy doing other stuff and lost track of everything.
> 
> Right now I only have 500KH/s mining LTC lol.


its a massive scam coin, 3% premine announced either at launch or after depending on who you listen to. Most the launch day was terrible orphans everywhere

What coin you talking about for that?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerull*
> 
> its a massive scam coin, 3% premine announced either at launch or after depending on who you listen to. Most the launch day was terrible orphans everywhere
> 
> What coin you talking about for that?


Coin for what? Anyways I started mining nuts in a pool, found 3 blocks already. Should I solo mine with my dad's 3MH/s ?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What the heck happened to DOGE? Did the value just shoot through the roof?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Coin for what? Anyways I started mining nuts in a pool, found 3 blocks already. Should I solo mine with my dad's 3MH/s ?


I'd solo mine, it's quite doable with 1MH/s, I would find a block every 15 mins or so so 3MH/s should be no problem, and no fees.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What the heck happened to DOGE? Did the value just shoot through the roof?


Well, I'm stumped. I put a sell order last night 95 for 250k Doge, expected a collapse at or near 100. My order was bought needless to say, but I wonder how long can the prices sustain, seems like big manipulation at this point. If it corrects to a new support at 70ish or so I'll buy back. I still hold ~500k in BTER and my wallet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd solo mine, it's quite doable with 1MH/s, I would find a block every 15 mins or so so 3MH/s should be no problem, and no fees.


I used to average about 1 hour per block solo mining with just 600 Kh/s (0.3 difficulty) so this sounds about right. Unfortunately I couldn't figure out how to solo mine from my remote computer using my main's server address.


----------



## Eggy88

Looks like DogeHouse is down, trying to enter the site gives:

Current pool rate : 11.387386 GH/s
PPLNS Blocks left to calculate : 10
Pool is overloaded. Its probably calculating a huge PPLNS round. Give the pool 10-20 minutes then start hitting refresh!

It has been like this for the last 3-4 hours, my clients / workers are still working and pumping out 3Mh/s but is this just going strait up in the air or am i still getting those precious DOGE? Have failover setup but it's to another stratum on the same pool..


----------



## cam51037

Cheap 6970 for sale guys: http://www.overclock.net/t/1460564/his-radeon-hd-6790

$75 shipped globally.


----------



## ccRicers

I think I got it- *a lot of Chinese have discovered Doge*. Here is Doge on Chinese TV: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2822491727
This could be real new demand.

Also, Doge's network hashrate is past 60% of Litecoin's hashrate. If this keeps growing we might expect it to catch up to Litecoin on difficulty.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Cheap 6970 for sale guys: http://www.overclock.net/t/1460564/his-radeon-hd-6790
> 
> $75 shipped globally.


its a 6790 not a 6970... i did the same mistake at first when i tough it was a 6970


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I can't believe Dogecoin is actually taking off. Crazy! I sold off my 280X







Parents noticed the rise in energy bill and I felt guilty because I didn't offer to increase the rent I pay...


----------



## 1rkrage

I should've bought when it was low


----------



## dogbiscuit

CGminer is telling me lots of "share below target" errors for a lot of my pools all of a sudden.

What is that ? Hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## fragamemnon

D > V

Remove Verbose mode.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> D > V
> 
> Remove Verbose mode.


You're telling me I should stop my ears to it's cries of pain ?


----------



## scutzi128

Interesting that Doge is worth more per coin then EAC right now.

Hopefully Coinye hits an exchange today...can't wait to dump this coin. I'll reinvest the proceeds into Doge I think.


----------



## Nhb93

Definitely need to head to MC today and grab 2 or 3 270's. I would get another, but I don't think they carry risers, and I don't have an 8th slot in my case for a dual slot card in my last PCI-e slot.

I meant to ask before, but on an unrelated note, has folding kind of taken a backseat in the wake of all this GPU mining? Or was folding more CPU dedicated?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think I got it- *a lot of Chinese have discovered Doge*. Here is Doge on Chinese TV: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2822491727
> This could be real new demand.
> 
> Also, Doge's network hashrate is past 60% of Litecoin's hashrate. If this keeps growing we might expect it to catch up to Litecoin on difficulty.


Interesting concerning difficulty vs LTC just think if we could get to LTC market share with DOGE...

LTC Capitalization = $626M Supply = 25,032,804 Price Ea = $25.05

_If DOGE hit the same capitalization level:_

DOGE Capitalization = $626M Supply = 32,262,786,517 Price Ea = $0.019

That would make each 1M DOGE worth a little over $19K... I sure hope that's the direction we're headed... of course by that time there will be many more than 32B DOGE... so those figures are intentionally (and illogically I might add) optimistic.







Still a nice thought.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm mining meow coin for the while being, easy to mine plus coinedup has an exchange for doge btc and ltc so it should be all good...

Although on the 24th, i'll mine BSC on launch. wonder how it will be to mine a coin on launch!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I can't believe Dogecoin is actually taking off. Crazy! I sold off my 280X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents noticed the rise in energy bill and I felt guilty because I didn't offer to increase the rent I pay...


Congrats on 1000 posts! and that sucks


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Congrats on 1000 posts! and that sucks


Thanks!









Yeah it does a little, not too bothered though. I've got 1.24 ltc, I'll just hold on to it for a few years and hope the price rockets some day


----------



## Krusher33

I thought when Doge was created, it was just a joke? And now people taking it seriously? I'm so confused.

And someone please buy my 7970+waterblock... my 290X is making me deaf. <-- Joke because I'm actually already hearing impaired.

BTW: you mixed GPU folks... I gotta hand it to you because wow it so complicated trying to mine mixed GPU's in 1 rig.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I thought when Doge was created, it was just a joke? And now people taking it seriously? I'm so confused.
> 
> And someone please buy my 7970+waterblock... my 290X is making me deaf. <-- Joke because I'm actually already hearing impaired.
> 
> BTW: you mixed GPU folks... I gotta hand it to you because wow it so complicated trying to mine mixed GPU's in 1 rig.


It was hell getting my 780 and 6870 to work together.


----------



## mav2000

Guys, I plan to start mining stuff like doge, ltc and pts. I am currently running a single gtx 770 and concentrating on pts as that's where it works best. I was planning to shift to the red camp to mine, so from a power to cost ratio, which would be better, a single 280x or one 290. The price difference between them for me is around 110-120 usd. Also power usage wise the 290 seems to be better, but I am confused on the mining numbers I can get out of them.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

My 670 and 280X worked together fine


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> GCwatcher is telling the pool is dead - what 's your URL for that ?
> 
> I've tried
> 
> stratum+tcp://www.cryptopoolmining.com:4488
> 
> and
> 
> stratum+tcp://cryptopoolmining.com:4488
> 
> pretty sure everything else is good.


Sorry @dogbiscuitI didn't see this last night. I went to bed early. I just remoted into my machine from work and here is the link I am using..... stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com:4488

They took down their link so people would stop mining there since they have over 50% of the network hash.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I thought when Doge was created, it was just a joke? And now people taking it seriously? I'm so confused.
> 
> And someone please buy my 7970+waterblock... my 290X is making me deaf. <-- Joke because I'm actually already hearing impaired.
> 
> BTW: you mixed GPU folks... I gotta hand it to you because wow it so complicated trying to mine mixed GPU's in 1 rig.


yup.... 6850s and 270s do not like eachother.....took me like a good half hour of dicking with configs to make it work proper.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I thought when Doge was created, it was just a joke? And now people taking it seriously? I'm so confused.
> 
> And someone please buy my 7970+waterblock... my 290X is making me deaf. <-- Joke because I'm actually already hearing impaired.
> 
> BTW: you mixed GPU folks... I gotta hand it to you because wow it so complicated trying to mine mixed GPU's in 1 rig.
> 
> 
> 
> It was hell getting my 780 and 6870 to work together.
Click to expand...

*shudders* Nvidia + AMD drivers? I bet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> My 670 and 280X worked together fine


Are you using default clocks/voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I thought when Doge was created, it was just a joke? And now people taking it seriously? I'm so confused.
> 
> And someone please buy my 7970+waterblock... my 290X is making me deaf. <-- Joke because I'm actually already hearing impaired.
> 
> BTW: you mixed GPU folks... I gotta hand it to you because wow it so complicated trying to mine mixed GPU's in 1 rig.
> 
> 
> 
> yup.... 6850s and 270s do not like eachother.....took me like a good half hour of dicking with configs to make it work proper.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to do 290X + 280X and I'm having the hardest time setting the clocks in AB. Are you just using the miner to do that?


----------



## zerokool_3211

why does the first page say that no asic miner will have a full return on it? eventually it seems that you will have to make your money out if it, only reason i ask is that i was about to get 2 60GH/s and a 30GH/s Butterfly Labs units for $4000 and let them run 24/7


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> why does the first page say that no asic miner will have a full return on it? eventually it seems that you will have to make your money out if it, only reason i ask is that i was about to get 2 60GH/s and a 30GH/s Butterfly Labs units for $4000 and let them run 24/7


because people are running TH's & the difficulty is beyond stupid Lol, so for the time,power & block reward its worthless, you wont make anything really!

Damn you Multipool I want my Doge! withdrawal is taking forever! Not surprised though with this rise.

where is it going to stop! I thought it did @ 145 & it dropped to 125, now its climbing again!

I should of bought in yesterday @ 90









Im not risking it now lol


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> why does the first page say that *no asic miner will have a full return on it?* eventually it seems that you will have to make your money out if it, only reason i ask is that i was about to get 2 60GH/s and a 30GH/s Butterfly Labs units for $4000 and let them run 24/7


Just read re-read what I have highlighted and do not waste your money. The difficulty for BTC is way to high for any ASIC to be profitable unless you bought them when they first came out and have already payed for them and then some. By the time you have mined one BTC using your ASIC I will have probably made 10 fold mining alt coins and trading. Now my numbers maybe exaggerated but yeah DONT waste the money.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> because people are running TH's & the difficulty is beyond stupid Lol, so for the time,power & block reward its worthless, you wont make anything really!
> 
> Damn you Multipool I want my Doge! withdrawal is taking forever! Not surprised though with this rise.
> 
> where is it going to stop! I thought it did @ 145 & it dropped to 125, now its climbing again!
> 
> I should of bought in yesterday @ 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not risking it now lol


not that 6k doge isnt worth 0.01btc.....i mine over 17k a day... epic win
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm trying to do 290X + 280X and I'm having the hardest time setting the clocks in AB. Are you just using the miner to do that?


no actually, turn off ABs similar gpu use settings, unlock voltage control, and have at it..... gotta watch which gpu is which in CGminer though they go by the order you installed them in CGminer, so oldest card first, newest last.

all mine have different thread concurrency, look up gaps, fan speeds and stuff set within my cgminer config file too.

P.S: always run cgminer, and then overclock once they hit thier hash ceiling , bump core first until hashrate drops, then back off by 10 on core, and oc memory till hash drops, rinse and repeat until card is unstable, then back off by 20 on each and save settings.

if you double click the numbers where core/ memclock are in AB, you can manually type in numbers and apply them


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> why does the first page say that no asic miner will have a full return on it? eventually it seems that you will have to make your money out if it, only reason i ask is that i was about to get 2 60GH/s and a 30GH/s Butterfly Labs units for $4000 and let them run 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> because people are running TH's & the difficulty is beyond stupid Lol, so for the time,power & block reward its worthless, you wont make anything really!
Click to expand...

That, and the difficulty is always rising higher and higher. By the time you get your ROI, it'll not be worth mining anymore and you won't be able to find a buyer for it.

At least with GPU's, you can sell to gamers when it's not worth mining on anymore.

Though I suspect this generation, the market is going to be FLOODED with GPU's thanks to the mining craze.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> because people are running TH's & the difficulty is beyond stupid Lol, so for the time,power & block reward its worthless, you wont make anything really!
> 
> Damn you Multipool I want my Doge! withdrawal is taking forever! Not surprised though with this rise.
> 
> where is it going to stop! I thought it did @ 145 & it dropped to 125, now its climbing again!
> 
> I should of bought in yesterday @ 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not risking it now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that 6k doge isnt worth 0.01btc.....i mine over 17k a day... epic win
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm trying to do 290X + 280X and I'm having the hardest time setting the clocks in AB. Are you just using the miner to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no actually, turn off ABs similar gpu use settings, unlock voltage control, and have at it..... gotta watch which gpu is which in CGminer though they go by the order you installed them in CGminer, so oldest card first, newest last.
> 
> all mine have different thread concurrency, look up gaps, fan speeds and stuff set within my cgminer config file too.
> 
> P.S: always run cgminer, and then overclock once they hit thier hash ceiling , bump core first until hashrate drops, then back off by 10 on core, and oc memory till hash drops, rinse and repeat until card is unstable, then back off by 20 on each and save settings.
Click to expand...

About that, I'm seeing something silly.

In AB, I'm seeing the 290X at 80c and the 280X at 70c.

In CGminer I'm seeing the 290x hasing at 900kh/s and the 280x at 535kh/s(which is just at default, I haven't tweaked it yet). The weird part is... cgminer is saying the 290x is 70c and the 280x is 80c.

[double post ftw]


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> not that 6k doge isnt worth 0.01btc.....i mine over 17k a day... epic win


I cashed out 12k early this morning, I want to cash out 13k now!

I use to do 90k a day, around 66k & 60k last 2 days, since them last 2 im @ about 34k for today & have about 7 hours left until its 24hrs

that's with 4 - 4.6 MH I often turn of the first core on a 7990 to watch vids & whatnot?

Loving the Prices though 135


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm really torn on what to do for Doge. I'm back mining it again, but having a hard time deciding when to sell. Starting yesterday, I've just been selling what I'm currently mining and keeping my original 250k in my wallet in case it really takes off.

I'm bad at day trading lol


----------



## rabidz7

How many khs can me expekt from a two90XxX?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> About that, I'm seeing something silly.
> 
> In AB, I'm seeing the 290X at 80c and the 280X at 70c.
> 
> In CGminer I'm seeing the 290x hasing at 900kh/s and the 280x at 535kh/s(which is just at default, I haven't tweaked it yet). The weird part is... cgminer is saying the 290x is 70c and the 280x is 80c.
> 
> [double post ftw]


ok so, your cards are backwards in CGminer then i believe, try disabling one and see what card drops to 0% usage. then you know how cgminer set them slot wise.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I'm really torn on what to do for Doge. I'm back mining it again, but having a hard time deciding when to sell. Starting yesterday, I've just been selling what I'm currently mining and keeping my original 250k in my wallet in case it really takes off.
> 
> I'm bad at day trading lol


me too! im just cashing out what I mine, im pretty unlucky trading tbh.

ive learnt not to take the risk if seems about the end of a rise.

buying doge is too risky now? it could keep climbing but is not worth it for me, I only has 0.? BTC


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> me too! im just cashing out what I mine, im pretty unlucky trading tbh.
> 
> ive learnt not to take the risk if seems about the end of a rise.
> 
> buying doge is too risky now? it could keep climbing but is not worth it for me, I only has 0.? BTC


There's no way I would buy into Doge right now. As much as I want it to keep climbing, I have a feeling it's close to the top. My last buy (of LTC), I'm still -$36 lol


----------



## dogbiscuit

What do people think about all that clever new stuff like color coins, bitcoin mediated contracts and such ?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> About that, I'm seeing something silly.
> 
> In AB, I'm seeing the 290X at 80c and the 280X at 70c.
> 
> In CGminer I'm seeing the 290x hasing at 900kh/s and the 280x at 535kh/s(which is just at default, I haven't tweaked it yet). The weird part is... cgminer is saying the 290x is 70c and the 280x is 80c.
> 
> [double post ftw]
> 
> 
> 
> ok so, your cards are backwards in CGminer then i believe, try disabling one and see what card drops to 0% usage. then you know how cgminer set them slot wise.
Click to expand...

You do that using -d 0 or -d 1 in the bat file right?


----------



## Hattifnatten

I finally figured out what was the problem.
*If you're watercooling, be sure to EITHER plug a fan into the header, or, like I did, add the text-only variable.*
And voilà, 800kh/s instead of a blank screen and ~60kh/s for 3 minutes before it shuts down completely.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> There's no way I would buy into Doge right now. As much as I want it to keep climbing, I have a feeling it's close to the top. My last buy (of LTC), I'm still -$36 lol


yep! instead of short term trading Im starting the long term & speculating on which coin will be a good investment? currently WDC is my best bet! DGC maybe?

I bought a 100 of each why they are low & If Doge flops ill start mining them! I keep the other coins from multipool aswell, im giving it a couple of months to see what deal is & following them on the exchanges?

hopefully i'll get lucky on a couple of them!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I'm really torn on what to do for Doge. I'm back mining it again, but having a hard time deciding when to sell. Starting yesterday, I've just been selling what I'm currently mining and keeping my original 250k in my wallet in case it really takes off.
> 
> I'm bad at day trading lol


I'm over mining it for now. I went from 150,000 - 160,000 a day to 16,000 lol. Probably best to mine other coins and trade to it.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I thought when Doge was created, it was just a joke? And now people taking it seriously? I'm so confused.
> 
> And someone please buy my 7970+waterblock... my 290X is making me deaf. <-- Joke because I'm actually already hearing impaired.
> 
> BTW: you mixed GPU folks... I gotta hand it to you because wow it so complicated trying to mine mixed GPU's in 1 rig.


no problems with it here - 3 GPUs, all different, all working hard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> *shudders* Nvidia + AMD drivers? I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using default clocks/voltage?
> I'm trying to do 290X + 280X and I'm having the hardest time setting the clocks in AB. Are you just using the miner to do that?


Make sure you turn off the check box for "set similar GPUs to the same clock" or whatever it's called.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'm over mining it for now. I went from 150,000 - 160,000 a day to 16,000 lol. Probably best to mine other coins and trade to it.


I feel the same, dropped a lot the last couple of days, today feels weak! although the price has nearly tripled,









when the diff/price hits that spot im mining something else for sure. multipool has rose 3000+mh in 2 days too!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'm over mining it for now. I went from 150,000 - 160,000 a day to 16,000 lol. Probably best to mine other coins and trade to it.


That's what I'm thinking, but what to mine to trade for it.. hmm. I'm still waiting for my 160 MEC to be turned into BTC (then to doge) on Bter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm not sure about the 7990 but my referrence 7970's would hit that just gaming hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to upgrade the blocks because the ones I bought had passive VRM cooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they're much happier with pretty much everything (core & VRMs) running in the 40s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW:


Nice looking cards, Yea a full covered miner card is a happy mining card.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'm over mining it for now. I went from 150,000 - 160,000 a day to 16,000 lol. Probably best to mine other coins and trade to it.


Yeah the difficulty has definitely shot up there - but it all depends on how you look at it (and how many coins you've hoarded since the days when you were pulling in 150K/day of course). If you're confident this is a temporary bubble, or that something else with a lower difficulty will surpass DOGE in the near term - then it certainly makes sense to liquidate holdings and mine the alternate.

On the other hand if this is the start of a parabolic rise to say 500 or even 1000 Satoshis per... then I can't see only making 16K/day as being a problem.









I actually went the other way on DOGE - despite still thinking it's dumber than dirt personally - I've liquidated enough at current market rates to cover my GPU investment completely and have a tidy sum left over for electricty. From here on out I'll day trade and mine it until at least the block halving... and maybe far beyond that. Although with this many coins in circulation, it can't ever reach LTC's value in relation to BTC... if it gets widely adopted as a tipping currency amongst the social networking crowd... the demand could far exceed that of BTC actually... meaning good value to the early adopters.

I'll probably stop mining when I have my wallet back up to 1M to hold for the long term - but this rise simply forced me to pull some of that off the table for the time being... the profits are just too juicy to not take a few of them right now.


----------



## Code-Red

Jesus christ, did everyone just get ASIC's to mine doge with? Went from 300 avg. difficulty to 900 within a couple days. $0.26/1k to $1.4/k of doge. I'm holding 100k long term.

I've stopped mining it though, simply not worth doing on my 6970 anymore.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking, *but what to mine to trade for it.. hmm.* I'm still waiting for my 160 MEC to be turned into BTC (then to doge) on Bter.
> Nice looking cards, Yea a full covered miner card is a happy mining card.


That's a pretty good question. Where is SexCoin sitting? Would that be profitable to mine that and then exchange to DOGE to BTC?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I'm really torn on what to do for Doge. I'm back mining it again, but having a hard time deciding when to sell. Starting yesterday, I've just been selling what I'm currently mining and keeping my original 250k in my wallet in case it really takes off.
> 
> I'm bad at day trading lol


i think DOGE bubble is popping. i would sell most of those now while its peaked and then buy back lower when it drops.


----------



## HighTemplar

Got ripped for $400 worth of dogecoin this morning. Not a happy camper









Anyways, I made it all with my 780 Ti's which aren't super efficient at it, but they do pull 750 KH/s each.

Gonna get rid of a couple of my reference 780 Ti's... I only held them to mine but never got them in a separate dedicated rig for it, and I don't think it's worth it at this point.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> That's a pretty good question. Where is SexCoin sitting? Would that be profitable to mine that and then exchange to DOGE to BTC?


SXC is worth more than Doge, but you don't get nearly as many per day. Right now, SXC is at about 600 coins per 1kh/s per day, or about $4.90 after power usage assuming 10c per kwh.

Doge on the other hand is at nearly 12k coins per day at 1kh/s, which is about $12.70 after power usage.

Doge is still the coin to mine for Scrypt. I just wish I had switched pools a long time ago from Coinedup to something else. The week before Coinedup stopped it's pool, their block finding rate was horrendous. I should have still been pulling in 100k coins per day, but was lucky to get 20k.


----------



## Code-Red

You're telling me about switching pools - Multipool was robbing me of roughly 10k of Doge a day before I moved to another pool. I left my computer to mine for an entire week while I headed up to my parents for Christmas, came back and realized almost an entire week was wasted on their slow pool.


----------



## scutzi128

I don't think there is any coin that is going to be as consistently profitable as doge. Its been in the top 5 for profitability for the past month. I will be holding everything my 290s give me and trading everything my 7950s give me. That way I'll be cashing out about $50 a day while still banking over 100k doge/day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> You're telling me about switching pools - Multipool was robbing me of roughly 10k of Doge a day before I moved to another pool. I left my computer to mine for an entire week while I headed up to my parents for Christmas, came back and realized almost an entire week was wasted on their slow pool.


How was multipool robbing you of doge? I ask because I've been mining on it and I've been getting pretty consistent payouts. Which pool did you switch to?


----------



## scutzi128

Double post


----------



## korruptedkaos

damn it multipool is down again! & yeah I do think they steal from you aswell lol!

think im off to the block factory!









now its back up! *** still not withdrawn!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You do that using -d 0 or -d 1 in the bat file right?


go to gpu settings with cgminer open, hit disable, type in 0,1,2 whatever number you want to disable and hit enter

it wil lthe show it as OFF in the gpu list, then check afterburner and see which card has 0% usage.


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> How was multipool robbing you of doge? I ask because I've been mining on it and I've been getting pretty consistent payouts. Which pool did you switch to?


I had a hashrate of 490kh and was only mining 2000 doge a day. Would have been understandable for maybe half the day - if they had successive horrible blocks, but this went on for 6 days. I'm currently mining at Dogehouse, Hashfaster prior to that.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Are you using default clocks/voltage?


670 had small overclock but no voltage increase, 280X was stock


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I had a hashrate of 490kh and was only mining 2000 doge a day. Would have been understandable for maybe half the day - if they had successive horrible blocks, but this went on for 6 days. I'm currently mining at Dogehouse, Hashfaster prior to that.


I think I'll try Dogehouse since it seems multipool is down.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I think I'll try Dogehouse since it seems multipool is down.


i run hashfaster. quite consistent income.


----------



## Code-Red

I probably should have mentioned this happened December 22nd-28th. Considering the difficulty at the time I should have been making 14k a day.


----------



## Synister

Can someone help me out please... really starting to think I'm loosing brain cells or such.
I have an xfx 7950 DD (crap card I know) hindsight is a ****er!

Can someone help me get more than 250Kh/s - it's running just over stock 950 core 1250 mem @ 1.25 V

this is my current settings: -I 18 -g 1 -w 256

will thread conc. increase my hash rate? anyone with this card who can give some pointers?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Can someone help me out please... really starting to think I'm loosing brain cells or such.
> I have an xfx 7950 DD (crap card I know) hindsight is a ****er!
> 
> Can someone help me get more than 250Kh/s - it's running just over stock 950 core 1250 mem @ 1.25 V
> 
> this is my current settings: -I 18 -g 1 -w 256
> 
> will thread conc. increase my hash rate? anyone with this card who can give some pointers?


try these three;
-i 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192
-i 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 21712
-i 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 24000

also try 930 core with 1250 mem


----------



## Code-Red

Check to see if your card is getting 99-100% usage in Afterburner, you should be getting >600kh.

--thread-concurrency 7040 -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --shaders 1536

That nets me 490kh on my 6970 (it's also -9C here in Canada, and I've got all my windows open to keep the temps down). Replace the shaders with "1792", try an intensity of 18. Also, give "--auto-gpu" a try. Thread concurrency you'll have to play around with.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Can someone help me out please... really starting to think I'm loosing brain cells or such.
> I have an xfx 7950 DD (crap card I know) hindsight is a ****er!
> 
> Can someone help me get more than 250Kh/s - it's running just over stock 950 core 1250 mem @ 1.25 V
> 
> this is my current settings: -I 18 -g 1 -w 256
> 
> will thread conc. increase my hash rate? anyone with this card who can give some pointers?


I'm running at around 620 kh/s on the same card cgsettings below...using cgminer 3.1.0

cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum5.dogehouse.org:3335 -u scutzi128.1 -p x -w 512 -g 1 --lookup-gap 2 -I 20 --thread-concurrency 22400 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1600 --gpu-powertune +20 --gpu-fan 90


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You do that using -d 0 or -d 1 in the bat file right?
> 
> 
> 
> go to gpu settings with cgminer open, hit disable, type in 0,1,2 whatever number you want to disable and hit enter
> 
> it wil lthe show it as OFF in the gpu list, then check afterburner and see which card has 0% usage.
Click to expand...

Just as I thought, cgminer has the temps backwards.

Disabled GPU0, AB showed the card with 80c stop mining and the temperature of it goes down to 60's.

In cgminer, GPU0's temps still said 70c and GPU1 that is still mining is showing temperatures dropped to the 60's.

And then the pc crashed. :-/


----------



## knwlg

Hi guys I got 5 x SAPPHIRE TRI-X OC 100362-2SR Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 Video Cards coming my way today!!!

Now I'm still deciding on what motherboard to get.

Right now I'm looking at the

GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

vs

ASUS Z87-WS Socket 1150 WorkStation ATX MB (Z87-WS)

Also I'm open to other suggestions on mobos.

I'm gonna get the i5-3570K because I will have some use for it later on.

I don't have risers right now so I'm looking to house 4 of these cards per one mobo without raisers. (till the ones in the mail get here)

Also what power supply should i get!?!?!

Much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just as I thought, cgminer has the temps backwards.
> 
> Disabled GPU0, AB showed the card with 80c stop mining and the temperature of it goes down to 60's.
> 
> In cgminer, GPU0's temps still said 70c and GPU1 that is still mining is showing temperatures dropped to the 60's.
> 
> And then the pc crashed. :-/


unstable power or driver crash caused that. most likely the latter.

doesnt make sense that the temps would switch though, usually its the entire gpu slot thats backwards. are you using 3.7.2? or an older version?


----------



## thrgk

Where do you guys find the Doge Coin value?

To sell my Doge coins, I sell them and get Bitecoins, then sell bitecoins for USD? What is a good website with all the rates?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just as I thought, cgminer has the temps backwards.
> 
> Disabled GPU0, AB showed the card with 80c stop mining and the temperature of it goes down to 60's.
> 
> In cgminer, GPU0's temps still said 70c and GPU1 that is still mining is showing temperatures dropped to the 60's.
> 
> And then the pc crashed. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> unstable power or driver crash caused that.
Click to expand...

PC has been blue screening after each time I close cgminer.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> PC has been blue screening after each time I close cgminer.


maybe your power isnt stable? what are you running them off?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i run hashfaster. quite consistent income.


Correct. Some time ago I was on Multipool... then Fast-Pool... then hashfaster. Hashfaster > Fast-Pool > Multipool.

I didn't realize how much coin I had been missing out on until I moved over to hashfaster.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Where do you guys find the Doge Coin value?
> 
> To sell my Doge coins, I sell them and get Bitecoins, then sell bitecoins for USD? What is a good website with all the rates?


Bter.com will have your gross usd value of all of your coins in balances up top. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> PC has been blue screening after each time I close cgminer.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe your power isnt stable? what are you running them off?
Click to expand...

Antec HCP Platinum 850W.

But I think it's unstable CPU and RAM. It was half assed as I couldn't really remember the OC settings. I have to sit down and really look into it.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> try these three;
> -i 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192
> -i 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 21712
> -i 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 24000
> 
> also try 930 core with 1250 mem


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Check to see if your card is getting 99-100% usage in Afterburner, you should be getting >600kh.
> 
> --thread-concurrency 7040 -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --shaders 1536
> 
> That nets me 490kh on my 6970 (it's also -9C here in Canada, and I've got all my windows open to keep the temps down). Replace the shaders with "1792", try an intensity of 18. Also, give "--auto-gpu" a try. Thread concurrency you'll have to play around with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I'm running at around 620 kh/s on the same card cgsettings below...using cgminer 3.1.0
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum5.dogehouse.org:3335 -u scutzi128.1 -p x -w 512 -g 1 --lookup-gap 2 -I 20 --thread-concurrency 22400 --gpu-engine 1100 --gpu-memclock 1600 --gpu-powertune +20 --gpu-fan 90


Will give these a go later, thanks a bunch!







mid BF4 atm so will post back with success if so! (and reps







)


----------



## Code-Red

Holy jebus, I sent Cryptsy some Doge over an hour ago, and it still hasn't shown up. Is this the usual (I'm not experienced with the markets), or should I be concerned?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Holy jebus, I sent Cryptsy some Doge over an hour ago, and it still hasn't shown up. Is this the usual (I'm not experienced with the markets), or should I be concerned?


Cryptsy gets real slow when its busy, im still waiting too! it will take a while, maybe a couple hours?


----------



## Namwons

man, i keep underestimating DOGE. after the dip this morning i sold, now its on the rise again. well atleast its better than a crash. i wonder if it will hold steady @>100 satoshi till block split.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Antec HCP Platinum 850W.
> 
> But I think it's unstable CPU and RAM. It was half assed as I couldn't really remember the OC settings. I have to sit down and really look into it.


dont OC the CPU or ram, neither play a factor in mining, just ask my old i5 750. it has no issues with 2x 270s and a 6850
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Cryptsy gets real slow when its busy, im still waiting too! it will take a while, maybe a couple hours?


they had an incoming spam of doge deposits. mine took a little over an hr and a half to clear.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Antec HCP Platinum 850W.
> 
> But I think it's unstable CPU and RAM. It was half assed as I couldn't really remember the OC settings. I have to sit down and really look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> dont OC the CPU or ram, neither play a factor in mining, just ask my old i5 750. it has no issues with 2x 270s and a 6850
> 
> [
Click to expand...

I don't have a dedicated mining rig. Yet.

BTW anyone got any news for CopperLark? I haven't heard anything on them for months now.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Can someone help me out please... really starting to think I'm loosing brain cells or such.
> I have an xfx 7950 DD (crap card I know) hindsight is a ****er!
> 
> Can someone help me get more than 250Kh/s - it's running just over stock 950 core 1250 mem @ 1.25 V
> 
> this is my current settings: -I 18 -g 1 -w 256
> 
> will thread conc. increase my hash rate? anyone with this card who can give some pointers?


Former XFX DD user here. I had the following setup:

--thread-concurrency 16000 -I 18 -w 256 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1450

I could get 600Kh/s on decent pools with this. For some reason 20k thread concurrency and higher mem clocks makes my drivers crash often, but there are several different 7950 DD cards so it could vary.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Former XFX DD user here. I had the following setup:
> 
> --thread-concurrency 16000 -I 18 -w 256 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1450
> 
> I could get 600Kh/s on decent pools with this. For some reason 20k thread concurrency and higher mem clocks makes my drivers crash often, but there are several different 7950 DD cards so it could vary.


This guy just increased my kh/s by over 100 per card. Synister's card sounds like my 7970's before The Stilt edited the bios. They wouldn't take any OC and kh/s would plummet. Unfortunately for Synister, apparently the stock clock's do that to him.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> I finally figured out what was the problem.
> *If you're watercooling, be sure to EITHER plug a fan into the header, or, like I did, add the text-only variable.*
> And voilà, 800kh/s instead of a blank screen and ~60kh/s for 3 minutes before it shuts down completely.


Where in your conf file do you put that?


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Where in your conf file do you put that?


Just add
"text-only" : true,
anywhere in the conf-file. Mine looks like this now:


Spoiler: Config-file



"api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
"api-listen" : true,
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"failover-only" : true,
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"scrypt" : true,
*"text-only" : true,*
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-engine" : "947",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250",
"gpu-powertune" : "0",
"intensity" : "16",
"temp-target" : "90",
"temp-overheat" : "95",
"temp-cutoff" : "99",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "32768"


or --text-only if you're using a .bat file (not entirely sure about this one though)


----------



## Synister

tried with higher intensity (18) and 970 core 1250 memory one of the settings @jdc122 gave and boom 600Kh/s

Thanks guys! My living rooms a little draft here, so get a nice 14-16°C ambient @ night giving around 67-72 GPU temp @ 65% fan.

I had to RMA my card about 5 months back - so got a cheapy PCB 7950 as a replacement, while my Fiancée's card is the 7970 PCB & Cooler sold as a 7950... she wont let me swap them ahaha - but should be grabbing a 280X in the next month or so!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> You're telling me about switching pools - Multipool was robbing me of roughly 10k of Doge a day before I moved to another pool. I left my computer to mine for an entire week while I headed up to my parents for Christmas, came back and realized almost an entire week was wasted on their slow pool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I probably should have mentioned this happened December 22nd-28th. Considering the difficulty at the time I should have been making 14k a day.


I'm not sure what your talking about. I think you were over estimating you hash rates or underestimating difficulties. Multipool has always been great for me. I had my computer setup from Dec 21st-28th on DOGE @ Multipool and I came home and there was well over a million coins.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm, can we really expect DOGE to go much higher? I told myself if it hit like 100+ I was going to bail, come on today to see it at 142... But does it still have room to grow? Maybe I should just dump a few now, just in case.

I'm watching it at Vicurex, https://vircurex.com/welcome/index?alt=doge&base=btc&locale=en


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, can we really expect DOGE to go much higher? I told myself if it hit like 100+ I was going to bail, come on today to see it at 142... But does it still have room to grow? Maybe I should just dump a few now, just in case.
> 
> I'm watching it at Vicurex, https://vircurex.com/welcome/index?alt=doge&base=btc&locale=en


expect it to reach 300 when block halves


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, can we really expect DOGE to go much higher? I told myself if it hit like 100+ I was going to bail, come on today to see it at 142... But does it still have room to grow? Maybe I should just dump a few now, just in case.
> 
> I'm watching it at Vicurex, https://vircurex.com/welcome/index?alt=doge&base=btc&locale=en
> 
> 
> 
> expect it to reach 300 when block halves
Click to expand...

when is that approximately?

a dude told me the same thing weeks ago but it never halved


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> expect it to reach 300 when block halves


The price will need to climb at that point for it to be profitable to mine. Otherwise, everyone's daily monetary gain (if they sold), would also halve.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, can we really expect DOGE to go much higher? I told myself if it hit like 100+ I was going to bail, come on today to see it at 142... But does it still have room to grow? Maybe I should just dump a few now, just in case.
> 
> I'm watching it at Vicurex, https://vircurex.com/welcome/index?alt=doge&base=btc&locale=en
> 
> 
> 
> expect it to reach 300 when block halves
Click to expand...

If that's the case, I wish I mined a lot more lol...

These new flavor of the month currencies are annoying, but the ones that stick have such nice returns. Hard to know which ones will be solid or garbage though. DOGE gained 400% in the last week, ridiculous.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> when is that approximately?
> 
> a dude told me the same thing weeks ago but it never halved


lol because it doesnt halves until mid february, in other words when we reach block number: 100,001


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> when is that approximately?
> 
> a dude told me the same thing weeks ago but it never halved


It's going to halve at 100,001 blocks found. Currently 65,248 have been found. With the difficulty rising rapidly, I don't see 200k happening for several more weeks personally.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> expect it to reach 300 when block halves


Would you say it's worth buying some Doge with fiat at the current price to make a tidy profit on the chance the price pretty much doubles ?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Would you say it's worth buying some Doge with fiat at the current price to make a tidy profit on the chance the price pretty much doubles ?


only if its money you are willing to risk, I sold 1M 2 days ago for 74 hoping it will got down again but it didn


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Would you say it's worth buying some Doge with fiat at the current price to make a tidy profit on the chance the price pretty much doubles ?


Personally, i wouldn't be surprised to see it fall back to 30 (LTC side, 100ish on BTC), then climb again in a few weeks to ~60 or so.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Would you say it's worth buying some Doge with fiat at the current price to make a tidy profit on the chance the price pretty much doubles ?


Lol don't buy now the prices are high. Buy when it dumps again under 30. Then hold until the next halve or pump. And repeat (if before the first halve). If after that first halve then feel it out and see what happens.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> only if its money you are willing to risk, I sold 1M 2 days ago for 74 hoping it will got down again but it didn


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Personally, i wouldn't be surprised to see it fall back to 30 (LTC side, 100ish on BTC), then climb again in a few weeks to ~60 or so.


So better just wait till I get my rig sorted and mine a coin with easy difficulty where that's not much risk apart from the cost of the electricity than invest the rig money on the hopes of a quick profit to then buy 2 rigs 1 for 24/7 mine and 1 gaming/work/mine?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Personally, i wouldn't be surprised to see it fall back to 30 (LTC side, 100ish on BTC), then climb again in a few weeks to ~60 or so.


I don't think it'd fall that far again but who knows. There could just be a whale pumping the market in preparation for a massive dump.

EAC and WDC have plummeted in value, and both have decent long-term potential. It's just so hard to tell how far things are going to fall, especially with EAC's 5x payout day (and probably a huge miner dump) incoming.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> So better just wait till I get my rig sorted and mine a coin with easy difficulty where that's not much risk apart from the cost of the electricity than invest the rig money on the hopes of a quick profit to then buy 2 rigs 1 for 24/7 mine and 1 gaming/work/mine?


Whats wrong with your rig? Post your problems SON!!! Lets get you fixed up and running!!!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Lol don't buy now the prices are high. Buy when it dumps again under 30. Then hold until the next halve or pump. And repeat (if before the first halve). If after that first halve then feel it out and see what happens.


What do you mean DOGE under 30? I just started mining yesterday, and DOGE:BTC was ,0000xxx. I was doing LTC but they were hard and only $24 or so per.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> So better just wait till I get my rig sorted and mine a coin with easy difficulty where that's not much risk apart from the cost of the electricity than invest the rig money on the hopes of a quick profit to then buy 2 rigs 1 for 24/7 mine and 1 gaming/work/mine?


With the way the markets have been going the past couple months (even with the huge slide), most hardware will pay for itself within about 2-3 months. That's at today's rate though. Still a risk for if the markets take a huge tank and you can't pay off the hardware so to speak, or pay them off much faster if they continue to rise. They have been fairly steady the past couple weeks though.

Now to do that though, there are two thoughts. Cash out when you pass the threshold for breaking even, or if you have the capital, ignore that and keep the funds hopefully growing for a larger payout later. That's one thing I've debated with myself. Since my rig was free (thanks OCN!), should I cash out the $60 a month for electricity costs or just keep the funds growing. So far I haven't cashed anything out.


----------



## Roulette Run

I'm looking for a little technical help guys. I just bought and received a new Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB card today and I went to my pool's "Getting Started" tab to download CG Miner as I've been using cudaminer on two GTX 650Ti Boost cards and have zero experience with CG Miner and when I went to download, they've got 12 different versions of CG Miner and I have no clue which on I should be looking at. My system will be running Win 7 64-bit.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Can Moon coin be converted into DOGE guys? I've just stopped mining DOGE, only getting like 14K a day and electric in the UK isn't cheap! Hoping to find an easy alt coin to mine instead and convert to DOGE!?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Can Moon coin be converted into DOGE guys? I've just stopped mining DOGE, only getting like 14K a day and electric in the UK isn't cheap! Hoping to find an easy alt coin to mine instead and convert to DOGE!?


Coinedup.com has a direct Moon to Doge trade. That said, mining Doge directly is currently more profitable than mining Moon.

[edit] Huh, I take that back. Moon has jumped quite a bit today and at least this minute, is slightly more profitable than Doge.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> With the way the markets have been going the past couple months (even with the huge slide), most hardware will pay for itself within about 2-3 months. That's at today's rate though. Still a risk for if the markets take a huge tank and you can't pay off the hardware so to speak, or pay them off much faster if they continue to rise. They have been fairly steady the past couple weeks though.
> 
> Now to do that though, there are two thoughts. Cash out when you pass the threshold for breaking even, or if you have the capital, ignore that and keep the funds hopefully growing for a larger payout later. That's one thing I've debated with myself. Since my rig was free (thanks OCN!), should I cash out the $60 a month for electricity costs or just keep the funds growing. So far I haven't cashed anything out.


I made my investment on the speculation that BTC value is going to rise. I'm still hoping for the 2-3 month payoff (or if I get lucky again like with EAC, a 3 day payoff







) but there is always the risk of BTC value crashing through the floor. I can't see that happening though, especially when you consider people like the Winklevoss twins who are heavily invested in BTC.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm looking for a little technical help guys. I just bought and received a new Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB card today and I went to my pool's "Getting Started" tab to download CG Miner as I've been using cudaminer on two GTX 650Ti Boost cards and have zero experience with CG Miner and when I went to download, they've got 12 different versions of CG Miner and I have no clue which on I should be looking at. My system will be running Win 7 64-bit.


you need to download cgminer version: 3.7.2 its the last version that supports scrypt mining with graphics cards
Also can I ask who is that in your avatar?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Coinedup.com has a direct Moon to Doge trade. That said, mining Doge directly is currently more profitable than mining Moon.
> 
> [edit] Huh, I take that back. Moon has jumped quite a bit today and at least this minute, is slightly more profitable than Doge.


Oh wow I didn't know coinedup has that. I have been on Coinex trading moon for btc, btc to doge.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Coinedup.com has a direct Moon to Doge trade. That said, mining Doge directly is currently more profitable than mining Moon.
> 
> [edit] Huh, I take that back. Moon has jumped quite a bit today and at least this minute, is slightly more profitable than Doge.


Yeah I've not long come back from work and noticed on Multipool that Moon coin was most profitable so I've just switched to it

I'll check out coinedup.com cheers dude!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> you need to download cgminer version: 3.7.2 its the last version that supports scrypt mining with graphics cards
> Also can I ask who is that in your avatar?


That's the late Marty Feldman of Young Frankenstein fame, among others. He grabbed the Aby Normal brain.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Whats wrong with your rig? Post your problems SON!!! Lets get you fixed up and running!!!


Nothing wrong with my rig apart from the fact I haven't built it yet, been watching the price changes closely and expecting prices to fall early/mid Feb on some of the parts I want along with better stock for 280x's so haven't ordered anything yet. And the rig in my sig is 7 years old so can't use it for mining as the PSU packed in a week ago (whence the need to build this new rig) so I'm just using my laptop at the moment to tide me over for internet usage and uni work

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> With the way the markets have been going the past couple months (even with the huge slide), most hardware will pay for itself within about 2-3 months. That's at today's rate though. Still a risk for if the markets take a huge tank and you can't pay off the hardware so to speak, or pay them off much faster if they continue to rise. They have been fairly steady the past couple weeks though.
> 
> Now to do that though, there are two thoughts. Cash out when you pass the threshold for breaking even, or if you have the capital, ignore that and keep the funds hopefully growing for a larger payout later. That's one thing I've debated with myself. Since my rig was free (thanks OCN!), should I cash out the $60 a month for electricity costs or just keep the funds growing. So far I haven't cashed anything out.


Yeah I've watched the markets every now & then, I'm kicking myself for not getting into Bitcoin back when it was around $30 but I didn't really think it would last and was going to burst as I was thinking it was just a fad and people were in it for a rebelious phase as a kind of protest to the banks and government. Hindsight is a wonderful thing though, I can see Bitcoin and LTC being strong for years to come but I'm dubious of all the other currencies but it seems now is the perfect time to get in on the action before it all fizzles out and everything stabilizes pushing alot of the obscure coins further into obscurity making them worthless, if I can make back the money I spend on my rig and a little extra then I'll be happy as I'm not sure whether I'd want to invest in a full mining rig for 24/7 as I really have no clue how long this craze is going to last but I do realise the longer I wait the more people are going to get in on it for a quick buck and the sooner the bubble will reach critical mass and explode


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'm not sure what your talking about. I think you were over estimating you hash rates or underestimating difficulties. Multipool has always been great for me. I had my computer setup from Dec 21st-28th on DOGE @ Multipool and I came home and there was well over a million coins.


And I'm not sure what you're talking about, or why you're getting defensive. I've neither overestimated my hashrate nor underestimated the difficulty. You are the first person I've encountered yet to say anything positive about Multipool.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

So which one's the better one to mine? Mooncoin or Dogecoin? Or should I say, which one would you put money in


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> You are the first person I've encountered yet to say anything positive about Multipool.


This... Oh and the 14 G/hash of people using the site.

Edit: just poking fun, I don't have an honest opinion of whether or not they are a 'good' site. I switched over to a dedicated DogePool because I was tired of coins like ARG being the most profitable for 2 min and having .2 balances all over the place of coins that are worthless in small amounts.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> This... Oh and the 14 G/hash of people using the site.
> 
> Edit: just poking fun, I don't have an honest opinion of whether or not they are a 'good' site. I switched over to a dedicated DogePool because I was tired of coins like ARG being the most profitable for 2 min and having .2 balances all over the place of coins that are worthless in small amounts.


I like multipool cause it allows me to to mine many different coins without having a bazillions accounts.

I can do Doge, Moon, WDC, DMD etc all with the same account. I don't use the switching server at all.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I like multipool cause it allows me to to mine many different coins without having a bazillions accounts.
> 
> I can do Doge, Moon, WDC, DMD etc all with the same account. I don't use the switching server at all.


But they are not reliable. I get disconnected more than 5 times a day when I was mining WDC and DOGE on that.

Anyone mining Foxcoins? I couldn't connect to one of the only pools running.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Oh well doesn't look like its worth mining Moon now lol Diff shot up it seems and the value dropped to 0.021! It was worth it when value was at 0.04 and I was projected 540000 coins a day with my hash rate, suddenly as diff went up my estimate dropped to 254000 a day and at 0.021 nowheres near worth mining now for DOGE I think!


----------



## peezysc

pretty sure somebody in #doge-market on free node is pumping dogecoin. He was calling the moves before they happened yesterday.


----------



## Namwons

DOGE is over $10M in volume and still growing. i think its going to go over 200 satoshis judging by how fast they get bought up on BTer exchange


----------



## meckert15834

id say 200 for sure. it just hit 187 real easy on BTER


----------



## Faint

I hope it does. Slowly but surely increasing my stache of Doge.


----------



## selk22

Well just sold the last of my 10k DOGE for .62 LTC which I am rather pleased with considering I mined that in a few minutes at the start of DOGE.. I had 100k originally and ended up selling most of it early on.

Traded it directly to WDC because WDC is very cheap right now and I plan to hold onto it until its not









So I have about 100 WDC now hoping that these are someday worth 10LTC!

One can hope..


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well just sold the last of my 10k DOGE for .62 LTC which I am rather pleased with considering I mined that in a few minutes at the start of DOGE.. I had 100k originally and ended up selling most of it early on.
> 
> Traded it directly to WDC because WDC is very cheap right now and I plan to hold onto it until its not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have about 100 WDC now hoping that these are someday worth 10LTC!
> 
> One can hope..


I also sold my Doge a bit early on (about a week ago...). That's about the same amount of WDC that I have.


----------



## ccRicers

DOGE trading is gone from Cryptsy! Overloaded! You can still access your DOGE balance though. Looks like most of the volume has moved on to other exchanges. Good thing we have those, or it could end up like when Gox crashed the BTC market.


----------



## Ali Man

Just blew up my GTX 780 ti, while mining dodge an hr ago:



I was running it 1345Mhz @ Skyn3ts bios (1.212V), giving me ~ 750Kh/s - 770Kh/s. Was running it under water using a EK supremacy, universal gpu block (had to modify the backplate a bit to fit the block in). I just stepped out of the room for a minute and came back in and there was burning smell everywhere.

I have a feeling that something in the VRM zone blew up as the GPU temps didn't go above 46C (got a little hot here in Florida). Now just have a 4770K mining doge @ 4.5Ghz (80-100kh/s lol).


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Just blew up my GTX 780 ti, while mining dodge an hr ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I was running it 1345Mhz @ Skyn3ts bios (1.212V), giving me ~ 750Kh/s - 770Kh/s. Was running it under water using a EK supremacy, universal gpu block (had to modify the backplate a bit to fit the block in). I just stepped out of the room for a minute and came back in and there was burning smell everywhere.
> 
> I have a feeling that something in the VRM zone blew up as the GPU temps didn't go above 46C (got a little hot here in Florida). Now just have a 4770K mining doge @ 4.5Ghz (80-100kh/s lol).





Damn buddy.. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## dathaeus

How does the BAMT pool file setting work for dogecoin, will it be like (theres no http)
stratum+tcp://stratum3.dogehouse.org:943 -u username123 -p pw123
or
stratum+tcp://username123[email protected]:943
?

I was told to try the former on top, but I'm not getting anything now into my dogehouse acct...


----------



## dogbiscuit

Can't see my DOGE on cryptsy balance page. The DOGE entry simply isn't there


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> DOGE trading is gone from Cryptsy! Overloaded! You can still access your DOGE balance though. Looks like most of the volume has moved on to other exchanges. Good thing we have those, or it could end up like when Gox crashed the BTC market.


I was actually about to dump 30k there to sell. Oh well. Now to either Coinedup or elsewhere.


----------



## CravinR1

I have 136k doge but wallet won't sync. Someone help?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Damn buddy.. I am sorry for your loss


Thanks bro, she was one of a kind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I have 136k doge but wallet won't sync. Someone help?


Most of the times you gotta adjust the PC time thing, mostly with time.windows.com.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Crypsty official twitter says they had a 'hiccup' due to demand - now DOGE back online at about 0.~173

OK they fixed it, but whatever the other exchanges do to stay online I wash they would do too.

Still, worked out not too bad a price


----------



## dogbiscuit

Well, that caught me by surprise - I woke up and its at 190, I thought it would go back somewhere like 140 if I was lucky.
Is there more to come ? Who is buying - Chinese ?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Can't see my DOGE on cryptsy balance page. The DOGE entry simply isn't there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Cryptsy gets real slow when its busy, im still waiting too! it will take a while, maybe a couple hours?


maintenance. they do it once daily on the doge servers due to volume.


----------



## Faint

Nice. Just deposited 30K to Coins-e. I could get nearly .08BTC off of the 30K thanks to some lingering balance of BTC that I have there.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Well, that caught me by surprise - I woke up and its at 190, I thought it would go back somewhere like 140 if I was lucky.
> Is there more to come ? Who is buying - Chinese ?


yep. on BTer they are buying it up in droves. who knows how high it will go. theres a 34 BTC sell wall at 197 though, so its gonna have to break through that to get to 200.

...and its down...took 10 mins to tear down a 34 BTC wall lol


----------



## Korayyy

Doge shows up for me on Cryptsy.


----------



## dogbiscuit

"maintenance. they do it once daily on the doge servers due to volume."

Yeah ? Well they should blow the dust off their heatsinks while things are quiet, shouldn't they ?


----------



## MotO

Somebody is buying DOGE to pump the price. Look at the trade history on craptsy. ALL buys.


----------



## dogbiscuit

A big pile of DOGE just went for 210


----------



## thrgk

On Dogehouse.org it shows my kh/s but my confirmed and unconfirmed coins isnt moving, is this just because something crashed?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone else having troubles at DogeHouse? Noticed that I mined for an hour without my unconfirmed balance rising. Checked and there had been blocks found and my Hash was registering there.... Wonder if they will backpay from overload or something.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Anyone else having troubles at DogeHouse? Noticed that I mined for an hour without my unconfirmed balance rising. Checked and there had been blocks found and my Hash was registering there.... Wonder if they will backpay from overload or something.


On Dogehouse.org it shows my kh/s but my confirmed and unconfirmed coins isnt moving, is this just because something crashed?

same


----------



## Namwons

DOGE...next stop...300 satoshi


----------



## Faint

It's taking forever for my 30K doge to get confirmed.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> It's taking forever for my 30K doge to get confirmed.


dont worry, the price is only going up heh


----------



## denial_

DOGE at 230....wow

I think I'll leave a sell order at 500 when I'll go to bed tonight


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> dont worry, the price is only going up heh


I hope Coins-e follows CoinEx in their pricing.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

No way my 600k Doge is worth 1.36BTC!


----------



## korruptedkaos

damn just woke up &







Doge is Going up still.

me likey!























Oh well I shouldn't of stuck 1300kh on DGC









multipools @ 16000 MH too! whow


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> No way my 600k Doge is worth 1.36BTC!


That's the reward for being an early bird









I should have listen to you when you talked about it before the launch


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

For everyone on Dogehouse, it's fine. Everything is working in the background. I was worried with 8k doge not paid out yet so I set my auto pay to 5k and everything was cashed out very quickly. The Doge network there is working just fine, the site itself is just having a hard time updating.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> That's the reward for being an early bird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have listen to you when you talked about it before the launch


Now I really wish I would have started mining day one. I had to wait until the weekend after it launched since I was still at school. Got back, mined for three days and then I stopped because I was having temp issues and issues with the OS. Oh well, very glad I just held on to that Doge. Thinking about selling half of it now and then keeping the other half.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Now I really wish I would have started mining day one. I had to wait until the weekend after it launched since I was still at school. Got back, mined for three days and then I stopped because I was having temp issues and issues with the OS. Oh well, very glad I just held on to that Doge. Thinking about selling half of it now and then keeping the other half.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


That would be a very smart move. I was pretty worried that Doge was going to the pits so I sold my 350K for a measly amount of BTC.


----------



## dogbiscuit

http://dogemonitor.com/#


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Somebody is buying DOGE to pump the price. Look at the trade history on craptsy. ALL buys.


Wolong was online earlier, said he was trading some between himself to raise volume.


----------



## Faint

Doge has finally reached my Coins-e account. Going to wait a bit longer to see if i can sell for a bit higher price.


----------



## thrgk

just tried to access dogehouse.org again, no luck. If i keep mining DOGE, will I get credit for everything when it comes back up? or mine LTC in the meantime


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> just tried to access dogehouse.org again, no luck. If i keep mining DOGE, will I get credit for everything when it comes back up? or mine LTC in the meantime


usually the servers still count and pay for your shares, even when the main website is down.


----------



## thrgk

ah ok, guess i will keep mining them.Hopefully by morning everything will be working


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> just tried to access dogehouse.org again, no luck. If i keep mining DOGE, will I get credit for everything when it comes back up? or mine LTC in the meantime


its just the frontend that's down so keep mining doge.

LTC isn't worth mining anymore really so don't bother with them


----------



## thrgk

yea true, do you guys mine other then DOGE or not really?


----------



## Nhb93

Definitely need to buy as many 270's as I can run tomorrow. Going to be passing by MC on the way home from an appointment. If only they sold risers.


----------



## korruptedkaos

you mine the most profitable coin or 1 your happy with,

I use to do LTC,FTC,WDC

then DOGE, then now I have a few others I use like dgc &,wdc again

finding the best pools is the key really!

if you want to mine WDC or DGC if doge flops checkout the block factory?


----------



## dogbiscuit

I suppose the idea of 'The Force' is trademarked, copyrighted and kept behind barbed wire ?
Cuz Star Wars ForceCoin would destroy.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I suppose the idea of 'The Force' is trademarked, copyrighted and kept behind barbed wire ?
> Cuz Star Wars ForceCoin would destroy.


No no no NOoOOOo



MinionCoin would destroy you & make you Jelly!


----------



## dogbiscuit

OK I laughed.

[edited because no one will care - rightly so - because they're glues to charts right now]


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What is the best pool to mine doge at? hashfaster keeps disconnecting.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> OK I laughed.
> 
> I haven't got the skillz for making a coin, but I don't know why people don't make more of them, TBH - can they not be released anonymously ?
> 
> How does a blockchain start ? If there are no transactions - initially, then there is no blockchain and therefore no block finding payout. - and how is premining done ?


it is open source, so there is nothing stopping you?

Id imagine it takes a bit of investment in ££££ First though, premining is like a beta test really, although it isn't the best for us! its good if your the dev lol?

Lots of bitcoin when it hits an exchange


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> What is the best pool to mine doge at? hashfaster keeps disconnecting.


multipool or Dogehouse

all are having probs though because of the amount of traffic?

is it just the website/frontend down?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

No, it disconnected from pool as well. Thanks though, will try those.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Trading right now is going absolutely nuts.... I have made more BTC trading in the last couple days then I have mining LoL


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> No, it disconnected from pool as well. Thanks though, will try those.


dogehouse is down too!

multipool is up but I cant connect on port 3352 since yesterday, use port 7777 & it should work?


----------



## note235

I remember the only reason I started to mine dogecoin last month was because i laughed at the memes


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Trading right now is going absolutely nuts.... I have made more BTC trading in the last couple days then I have mining LoL


I know 269 wow


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> multipool or Dogehouse
> 
> all are having probs though because of the amount of traffic?
> 
> is it just the website/frontend down?


I was laughed at by a few sources for using doghouse, said its a sucker in for noobs.

I'm looking at dedicated pool and rapidhash now.
________________________________________________________________

Anyone using BAMT for dogecoin? Theres no http, but instead stratums, so whats the correct syntax?

stratum+tcp://stratum3.dogehouse.org:943 -u username123 -p pw123
or
stratum+tcp://username123[email protected]:943

Their default format is

http://username[email protected]:7799/

I was told to try the former on top, but I'm not any activity in a couple of different pools even after waiting 10-20 minutes.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Well, judging by the kerfuffle over Coinye... maybe they underestimated the power of a lawyer's letter.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Up to the 290's on coinex, pumpers will be going for 300 for bragging rights ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Up to the 290's on coinex, pumpers will be going for 300 for bragging rights ?


yeah then they will do the doge dance lol!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah then they will do the doge dance lol!


Cryptsy on the other hand, just had a load of sell orders above buy orders, and now all the sell orders have disappeared totally !

They really should fix that leak in their roof - it's dripping right into their servers.

Meh - and now it goes back to normal again but the buy orders are 30 over the sell orders.


----------



## Namwons

uh huh. i tried sending BTC from BTer, to CoinedUp, but used a previous address, not knowing that they change every deposit? now my BTC are stuck in processing at BTer going to some address who know where know?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Cryptsy on the other hand, just had a load of sell orders above buy orders, and now all the sell orders have disappeared totally !
> 
> They really should fix that leak in their roof - it's dripping right into their servers.
> 
> Meh - and now it goes back to normal again but the buy orders are 30 over the sell orders.


im just waiting on another withdrawal? gonna take ages!










I think the next 24 - 48 hrs it will hold over 200 - 220 so should be a couple good days mining tbh


----------



## CravinR1

Where are you selling doge for 269, I see 220 on coins-e


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> im just waiting on another withdrawal? gonna take ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the next 24 - 48 hrs it will hold over 200 - 220 so should be a couple good days mining tbh


Sat there for hours yesterday waiting for my cryptsy withdrawal....remembered...email verification. doh.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Where are you selling doge for 269, I see 220 on coins-e


Bter.com


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Where are you selling doge for 269, I see 220 on coins-e


Cryptsy & its 270 now lol


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> uh huh. i tried sending BTC from BTer, to CoinedUp, but used a previous address, not knowing that they change every deposit? now my BTC are stuck in processing at BTer going to some address who know where know?


anyone know how i can retrieve my coins that i sent to an invalid address? they are stuck in processing at BTer i tried to send to CoinedUp, but the CoinedUp deposit address changed?

EDIT: sent a support email to CoinedUp to reopen the address i sent the coins through and the transaction went through at BTer, now just hope they come back to CoinedUp. Lesson learned from trying to sell high at BTer (where all the action was) and sending back the BTC to buy low at CoinedUp (where market was slower to catch up). sending coins, especially BTC, between exchanges is too slow for this be work effectively.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Just so people think about this ahead of time, you should always check to make sure there is adequate volume on a site before you transfer your coins there to try to dump them. It was overlooked by many people in the chats today with BTer (where there was almost no volume even though they had the higher Doge/BTC) so people were trying to move coins there and then realizing that there was only 1 BTC total of buy orders on the site at the prices that were 'better' than the other sites. Just a heads up....


----------



## antonio8

BUMP

Sorry to bumb my thread, but does anybody have any insight into if I could be having a power supply power or in general where to start looking at my issue. this is so frustrating. I feel like I am spinning my wheels trying to figure this out and can't get anywhere.

I must say, I have to give mad props to all you with multiple rigs and multiple cards going. I for the life of me can't keep these going. It seems like once I get one back up another goes down. I have no reason why they are doing it.

Rig 1. My sig rig works flawlessly. Mining PTS on the gpu and XPM on the cpu

Rig 2. R9 280X mining Doge. CPU Intel Xeon L5520, mining XPM. Only way it stays running is with teamviewer open on my sig rig. If I disconnect to look at another computer on teamviewer I have to reboot this to get it going. I have a dummy plug in the R9 280X (don't know if I need it or not.) 630w power supply which the 280X box says isn't enough.

Rig 3. 2 7850 mining Doge. CPU AMD X435? mining XPM. This will mine for about 30 mins to an hour. Also has a dummy plug in the top card. Without the plug it likes goes into hibernation. With the plug it'll go but after a while everything stops and I am at the main window like it rebooted. CGWatcher is set but it does not start mining like it is supposed to. As I am typing this teamviewer has said this computer has signed in 2 times now. So it keeps going offline. This is on a 550w power supply.

Rig 4. R9 270x mining Doge. 7 250 mining PTS. CPU AMD 1100t mining XMP. This one has been artifacting and freezing non stop. 600w power supply.

I have not even tried to get the cards running to full speed. When they are all going I am about 1450 kh/s. I am just trying to keep them all on. So really the R9 280X is the only card running 24/7 and getting about 600 kh/s.

Don't know if I am having power supply issue or just bad luck or I just have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL, I set a "crazy sell order" for the 200K DOGE @ 250 that I bought back in when it dipped to 120 this morning before I went to bed... didn't really _want_ to sell them but figured if it peaked there was no way it peaked that high... wake up and look at BTER and wasn't sure if I should be super happy it did... or sad that I missed out on another possible 0.1-0.15 BTC in pure profit if I'd set it at 295. I hope there's a big dump soon that takes us back to more sensible levels to accumulate before the next press release invariably shoots it up.









I'm thinking the block halving might push it to 600-700 now.









I think this conclusively puts to bed the belief that a coin designed with such a large number of units can't ever be worth anything. The psychology of owning/spending millions of something (even if they're worth a fraction of a penny each) is quite obviously more attractive to your average person than owning/spending tiny fractions of something worth hundreds of dollars each. And now... to the moon!


----------



## theturbofd

Wow I've been holding on the 35k worth of doge coins that I traded 100k coinye for. Before it was worth around 10-13$ now it's worth almost 70$







Should I continue to hold? or should I expect a huge drop?


----------



## dogbiscuit

2 hours and still no sign of my withdrawn coins from cryptsy.

How long is a DOGE transfer supposed to take ?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> 2 hours and still no sign of my withdrawn coins from cryptsy.
> 
> How long is a DOGE transfer supposed to take ?


Expect it to take a while when trading volumes are this high. I'm guessing around 4 hrs? Maybe longer, maybe not. Cryptsy definitely is not the speediest exchange when volumes skyrocket, but that's what you get when coins are giving 200% returns in a couple days. Everyone is using the site all at once, pretty much anything DOGE related is having problems right now, pools are having load problems, exchanges are backed up, but what do you expect I guess...


----------



## ccRicers

We might look back and see this might just be another day at the Doge exchange



Look forward to what surprises tomorrow afternoon brings.


----------



## dogbiscuit

You're all excited about doubling your money on DOGE, but have you been keeping your eye on MOON - which has quintupled in the last day ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> We might look back and see this might just be another day at the Doge exchange
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to what surprises tomorrow afternoon brings.


yep im feeling a bit risky so doing some trading

2 successful so far? this one has a 50+ BTC wall to eat through yet though









deposits in cryptsy is taking so long I cant wait anymore?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> deposits in cryptsy is taking so long I cant wait anymore?


Such bad.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Such bad.


no wow! much unhappy!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> no wow! much unhappy!


Every time I see the name BigVern I think of the shady geezer from Viz magazine


----------



## thebufenator

Think I have been waiting 12 hours for a Cryptsy deposit


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Think I have been waiting 12 hours for a Cryptsy deposit


a few hours here! not sure exactly how many hrs but its too damn long!

just got a £430 bill from EE this morning lol? was originally £130

funny they have sent that many debt collectors & letters here & all of them have been sent on there way!

guess they have been handed it back?, what makes them think they are going to get it haha.

they will just get the same treatment lol, so much fun when you shove a camera in there face & know the law!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> a few hours here! not sure exactly how many hrs but its too damn long!
> 
> just got a £430 bill from EE this morning lol? was originally £130
> 
> funny they have sent that many debt collectors & letters here & all of them have been sent on there way!
> 
> guess they have been handed it back?, what makes them think they are going to get it haha.
> 
> they will just get the same treatment lol, so much fun when you shove a camera in there face & know the law!


Christ £430! Is that just running your two 7990s? And for how long?

Oh and how are you getting away with not paying lol

EDIT

Also does anyone know where and if I can trade coinye for DOGE!


----------



## Namwons

are there certain times of the night when multipools cash out there coins, or do they sell constantly as they mine? if there is a schedule of when they cash out, i would like to know so i can cash out before they dump there load for the night.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> a few hours here! not sure exactly how many hrs but its too damn long!
> 
> just got a £430 bill from EE this morning lol? was originally £130
> 
> funny they have sent that many debt collectors & letters here & all of them have been sent on there way!
> 
> guess they have been handed it back?, what makes them think they are going to get it haha.
> 
> they will just get the same treatment lol, so much fun when you shove a camera in there face & know the law!


8 hrs here for a withdrawal

The wiki (http://wiki.cryptsy.com/chatter:dogedelays) says

I just want to reassure you that your DOGE deposits will arrive. Do to the massive popularity of DOGE many users are transferring DOGE to Cryptsy en mass some of these blocks have as many as 280 transactions tied to them. When we get a couple of these large blocks in a row the queue builds for the deposits.

How can you help speed things up?

If you send less but larger deposits you can free up resources not only at Cryptsy but on the DOGE chain.
Make sure you pay the transaction fees or the DOGE chain will delay your deposit!
We ask that you wait at least 24 hours before putting in a ticket before worrying about your deposit. It will post.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Is it me or does the Cryptsy trading page just not update fast enough to keep track of the market in a useful way ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> 8 hrs here for a withdrawal
> 
> The wiki (http://wiki.cryptsy.com/chatter:dogedelays) says
> 
> I just want to reassure you that your DOGE deposits will arrive. Do to the massive popularity of DOGE many users are transferring DOGE to Cryptsy en mass some of these blocks have as many as 280 transactions tied to them. When we get a couple of these large blocks in a row the queue builds for the deposits.
> 
> How can you help speed things up?
> 
> If you send less but larger deposits you can free up resources not only at Cryptsy but on the DOGE chain.
> Make sure you pay the transaction fees or the DOGE chain will delay your deposit!
> We ask that you wait at least 24 hours before putting in a ticket before worrying about your deposit. It will post.


Just turned up!







I knew it would, but when was the ?

Namwons Multipool does payments every 30mins, but its more like a 1 hr or 2 at most really, depends on how much its backed up?

hit the cashout button & wait


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Is it me or does the Cryptsy trading page just not update fast enough to keep track of the market in a useful way ?


your right on there! its annoying as hell trying to trade quickly!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think it's fair to say that any exchange that's handling DOGE at the moment is going to have some load issues at the very least. One thing I will have to say for BTER is that they have been running pretty smoothly for both deposits and withdrawals (BTC at least) over the past couple days.

Of course, I think they handle only a very small portion of the trade volume that cryptsy does... so there's that as well.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I think it's fair to say that any exchange that's handling DOGE at the moment is going to have some load issues at the very least. One thing I will have to say for BTER is that they have been running pretty smoothly for both deposits and withdrawals (BTC at least) over the past couple days.
> 
> Of course, I think they handle only a very small portion of the trade volume that cryptsy does... so there's that as well.


Not seen any problem at coinex - smooth as butter.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> your right on there! its annoying as hell trying to trade quickly!


The worst thing is the hanging buy orders that make it look like there's a bargain on offer. Watch out for those, you wait for your bargain to come through (but it won't) and the market drops from under you.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Daylight is approaching Merca, and all the Mercans will begin waking up and wanting their DOGE.
Such special relationship.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Daylight is approaching Merca, and all the Mercans will begin waking up and wanting their DOGE.
> Such special relationship.


hehe, rise & shine!

im going to sleep again! maybe when I wake up Lotto would of doubled?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

So far I'm glad my small sale went through at 250 yesterday... rebuy happened at 190 today... free DOGE for me! (Granted only 60K worth - but it takes me over a day to actually mine that many so I call it a win)!

Let's hope that it's over 1K by the reward cut... and with the current difficulty rise it will only take a couple of favorable news stories to pull that off. It's funny, I still think this coin is stupid... but I actually want it to succeed more than anything else (especially BTC/LTC - although I'm not that naive to think it actually will beat them ever). Not because of the meme - which I'm largely immune to as I avoid all social media sites like the plague - but simply because the "all knowing trollbox" on BTCe is 100% convinced that it's a scam-coin and has no value whatsoever...

It would be really nice to stop by in a year and say something like - "hey remember when you were trolling about that 'scam-coin' DOGE... what was it you said... it would drop like a dog to zero?!?! Well, it just bought me a nice house."









If it never does anything other than get me the 1.5 BTC it's done so far... I will be very happy forever that I bothered to mine it despite thinking it was ridiculous. After all, there are still people saying that BTC is going to be worthless any day now... and they're going on 4 years now of being very, very wrong.









Not that it couldn't happen some day - but I think if you stay on top of the news, there will be plenty of time to convert to whatever finally establishes itself as the "real" crypto-coin... and although it's a fad based on another fad... there's no reason it _couldn't_ be something like DOGE. (Although it certainly would hurt the overall credibility of cryptos if that's the case IMO).


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hehe, rise & shine!
> 
> im going to sleep again! maybe when I wake up Lotto would of doubled?


I think when Merca wakes up it takes a big dump - judging by the exchange rates


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I think when Merca wakes up it takes a big dump - judging by the exchange rates


This. Plus for a little while - at least while the DOGE fever is in full effect... unless a coin is completely worthless currently, I think most of the lesser alt coins will take a dump... as people try to jump on the rocket that is currently DOGE. Now in a week or so... then it's anyone's game - although I tend to think lotto will have a pretty short life overall.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I think when Merca wakes up it takes a big dump - judging by the exchange rates


So you think I should perhaps sell my 71K now and try buy back later if you think the price is going to fall?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> So you think I should perhaps sell my 71K now and try buy back later if you think the price is going to fall?


I can't go giving people advice on trades, no no.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I can't go giving people advice on trades, no no.


Oh well done it anyway, I sold 70K at 220. First time playing with all this stuff so I don't expect to get it all right first time, hopefully I've done OK here.

I used Bter.com I was wondering, do I get the price I initiated the transaction at, or do I get a price from when the transaction has been processed? Say it takes an hour (don't know if it will or not) will I get the DOGE price an hour from now, or the price I initiated at of 220?

Cheers for any insight


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Oh well done it anyway, I sold 70K at 220. First time playing with all this stuff so I don't expect to get it all right first time, hopefully I've done OK here.
> 
> I used Bter.com I was wondering, do I get the price I initiated the transaction at, or do I get a price from when the transaction has been processed? Say it takes an hour (don't know if it will or not) will I get the DOGE price an hour from now, or the price I initiated at of 220?
> 
> Cheers for any insight


You'll get it at 220, or lower if someone is selling lower. 220 is the maximum you set.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You'll get it at 220, or lower if someone is selling lower. 220 is the maximum you set.


Oh rite, I did wonder what the "maximum set" was that some people we're talking about. I'll remember that for next time, cheers, hopefully I'll get 220 then, don't really want lower lol


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Oh rite, I did wonder what the "maximum set" was that some people we're talking about. I'll remember that for next time, cheers, hopefully I'll get 220 then, don't really want lower lol


He has your buying and selling mixed up

You've set to sell at 220 so you will get 220 for it, not sure if you'll get more if someone buys at a higher value

If you set your buy order at say 120 then the max you'll pay is 120 but you could get lower if people sell lower than 120

However there is a risk you could end up buying at 120 and the market crashes and the price just keeps freefalling, but looking at the data I doubt that will happen as there seems to be far too much investment into Doge at the moment for it to freefall for like that, although it can happen if too many people see the value lowering and get scared and want out to make at least some money before the crash occurs so the market becomes flooded and the value just keeps lowering until it becomes worthless


----------



## cam51037

So tempting to place an order for this 290 from WTCR... Maybe I will today, it doesn't say the cards are out of stock like it usually does on their pages, so maybe they have some stock.

290 here I come!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> He has your buying and selling mixed up


I did, I mixed it right up, I need matchsticks to hold my eyelids open at the moment, I'm not fit for anything - I'm going out for a coffee, right after I've watched this youtube of Nirvana at the Reading festival 1991, which I went to. Soz pal


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I did, I mixed it right up, I need matchsticks to hold my eyelids open at the moment, I'm not fit for anything - I'm going out for a coffee, right after I've watched this youtube of Nirvana at the Reading festival 1991, which I went to. Soz pal


I feel you man, been up for almost a day myself trying to restore my sleep pattern to normal after a bout of the flu but unfortunately caffeine has little effect on me in this state so I have to force myself to stay awake despite wanting to drop off


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knwlg*
> 
> Hi guys I got 5 x SAPPHIRE TRI-X OC 100362-2SR Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 Video Cards coming my way today!!!
> 
> Now I'm still deciding on what motherboard to get.
> 
> Right now I'm looking at the
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
> 
> vs
> 
> ASUS Z87-WS Socket 1150 WorkStation ATX MB (Z87-WS)
> 
> Also I'm open to other suggestions on mobos.
> 
> I'm gonna get the i5-3570K because I will have some use for it later on.
> 
> I don't have risers right now so I'm looking to house 4 of these cards per one mobo without raisers. (till the ones in the mail get here)
> 
> Also what power supply should i get!?!?!
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if you got this answered, but if it is a dedicated miner, then grab an AMD sempron and an AMD board like this:

MSI 890FXA-GD70

If you will be using it for something else, then get the Asus WS board. Personally, I would do a dedicated miner just so you can leave it and forget it. No gaming, no surfing, nada, but that's me.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Lol looks like the price is going back up lol think I may have made a mistake selling at 220! I wonder if I can cancel!


----------



## CravinR1

For those of you cashing doge out on coins-e all you have to do is wait til you get 7 confirmations then go to manage funds and deposit and click here then enter the transaction id and it almost instantly appears (for me at least)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> PC has been blue screening after each time I close cgminer.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe your power isnt stable? what are you running them off?
Click to expand...

So far I figured out that the pc crashes when I use 'Q' to shut down cgminer. It doesn't crash if I use the red x to close it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knwlg*
> 
> Hi guys I got 5 x SAPPHIRE TRI-X OC 100362-2SR Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 Video Cards coming my way today!!!
> 
> Now I'm still deciding on what motherboard to get.
> 
> Right now I'm looking at the
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
> 
> vs
> 
> ASUS Z87-WS Socket 1150 WorkStation ATX MB (Z87-WS)
> 
> Also I'm open to other suggestions on mobos.
> 
> I'm gonna get the i5-3570K because I will have some use for it later on.
> 
> I don't have risers right now so I'm looking to house 4 of these cards per one mobo without raisers. (till the ones in the mail get here)
> 
> Also what power supply should i get!?!?!
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


What is your future use for the i5 and won't you have to get yet another board? I agree with utnorris, get a low powered sempron + a low cost board that can handle the 5 cards.

And then later when you need the i5 for whatever the future use is, get a decent set up for it and leave the 5 cards mining 24/7.


----------



## Playapplepie

Where is everyone going to sell Dogecoins?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Where is everyone going to sell Dogecoins?


i use https://bter.com/signup/107548 it works the best for me, not slow like cryptsy


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> For those of you cashing doge out on coins-e all you have to do is wait til you get 7 deposits *CONFIRMATIONS* then go to manage funds and deposit and click here then enter the transaction id and it almost instantly appears (for me at least)


FTFY

You don't need to deposit multiple times... just have an available balance to cash out.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Where is everyone going to sell Dogecoins?


Cryptsy personally..

I know they get a lot of crap but I have never had an issue and I like the interface. Besides the lag.. But even that seems to be getting much better.


----------



## antonio8

BUMP

Sorry to bump my thread, but does anybody have any insight into if I could be having a power supply power or in general where to start looking at my issue. this is so frustrating. I feel like I am spinning my wheels trying to figure this out and can't get anywhere.

I must say, I have to give mad props to all you with multiple rigs and multiple cards going. I for the life of me can't keep these going. It seems like once I get one back up another goes down. I have no reason why they are doing it.

Rig 1. My sig rig works flawlessly. Mining PTS on the gpu and XPM on the cpu

Rig 2. R9 280X mining Doge. CPU Intel Xeon L5520, mining XPM. Only way it stays running is with teamviewer open on my sig rig. If I disconnect to look at another computer on teamviewer I have to reboot this to get it going. I have a dummy plug in the R9 280X (don't know if I need it or not.) 630w power supply which the 280X box says isn't enough.

Rig 3. 2 7850 mining Doge. CPU AMD X435? mining XPM. This will mine for about 30 mins to an hour. Also has a dummy plug in the top card. Without the plug it likes goes into hibernation. With the plug it'll go but after a while everything stops and I am at the main window like it rebooted. CGWatcher is set but it does not start mining like it is supposed to. As I am typing this teamviewer has said this computer has signed in 2 times now. So it keeps going offline. This is on a 550w power supply.

Rig 4. R9 270x mining Doge. 7 250 mining PTS. CPU AMD 1100t mining XMP. This one has been artifacting and freezing non stop. 600w power supply.

I have not even tried to get the cards running to full speed. When they are all going I am about 1450 kh/s. I am just trying to keep them all on. So really the R9 280X is the only card running 24/7 and getting about 600 kh/s.

Don't know if I am having power supply issue or just bad luck or I just have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Where is everyone going to sell Dogecoins?


I actually keep some funds in BTer and some in Cryptsy. More in cryptsy because I like the interface better. I like that you can see all of your past orders on the buy/sell screen along with your current orders. Also on cryptsy you can cancel the orders without going to another page first; It flows much better once your funds are in.


----------



## CravinR1

Doesn't cryptsy take a month for deposits

How long from sending til they show up in bter ??


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Don't know if I am having power supply issue or just bad luck or I just have no idea what I am doing.


Might be helpful if you say what OS you're using for your rigs.

If it was power issues the rig would shut down or BSOD, it sounds like you have some setting on like power saving or some sort (screensaver?) that puts the rig into hibernation effectively killing all applications until you show some activity


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I actually keep some funds in BTer and some in Cryptsy. More in cryptsy because I like the interface better. I like that you can see all of your past orders on the buy/sell screen along with your current orders. Also on cryptsy you can cancel the orders without going to another page first; It flows much better once your funds are in.


Lotto to the mooooooooon!

damn this is some nice stuff!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Might be helpful if you say what OS you're using for your rigs.
> 
> If it was power issues the rig would shut down or BSOD, it sounds like you have some setting on like power saving or some sort (screensaver?) that puts the rig into hibernation effectively killing all applications until you show some activity


Sorry. All are Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.

Never thought to check power saving. Will check that and get back.

Would the power saving cause Rig 4 to just lock up?

EDIT: No screensaver on any machines active and all have "Turn of the display and Put the computer to Sleep" as never.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Sorry. All are Windows 7 Ultimate.
> 
> Never thought to check power saving. Will check that and get back.
> 
> Would the power saving cause Rig 4 to just lock up?


Have no idea, just offering ideas for you, another thought is if you're using haswell CPU's and you have their power saving mode turned on but your PSU isn't compatible ?


----------



## thrgk

I am new here, and I have 10,000 DOGE, however when I go to sell them, it wants a fee, and since I am new, and have no coins in my balance, I cannot sell. How can I get enough coins for the transation fee?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am new here, and I have 10,000 DOGE, however when I go to sell them, it wants a fee, and since I am new, and have no coins in my balance, I cannot sell. How can I get enough coins for the transation fee?


it takes the fee from your balance after an exchange is made


----------



## thrgk

but when I put in I want to sell 7500 DOGE, it says, "You dont have enough balance to sell"


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> but when I put in I want to sell 7500 DOGE, it says, "You dont have enough balance to sell"


which exchange?


----------



## thrgk

bter


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> bter


I don't use bter! but from the looks of it they just take a fee of the sell order?

sure your not trying to buy?


----------



## thrgk

yea, sell DOGE for BTC.

What do you use? Ill try someone else


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea, sell DOGE for BTC.
> 
> What do you use? Ill try someone else


and you placed doge into your bter.com dogewallet? and it's confirmed there? IE you have that amount on your balances on bter?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> "maintenance. they do it once daily on the doge servers due to volume."
> 
> Yeah ? Well they should blow the dust off their heatsinks while things are quiet, shouldn't they ?


would you rather thier system crash? or have a 5 minute clean up operation once a day? because if it crashes you have a half a day of downtime.

the last time a market server crashed, which was when LTC first surged. it was down for 6 hours. i worked with them on the system so it wouldnt happen again, when they set the maintenance time is clearly on them, i just implemented the system for them.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> and you placed doge into your bter.com dogewallet? and it's confirmed there? IE you have that amount on your balances on bter?


oh no, sorry lol totally new.

I do have my doge wallet all setup, how do i transfer them. I have the dogewallet address into my dogehouse.org account. that is where i am so far.

EDIT: oh i see what I have to do. Sorry lol, let me try this. Got to deposit from dogewallet into bter.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> oh no, sorry lol totally new.
> 
> I do have my doge wallet all setup, how do i transfer them. I have the dogewallet address into my dogehouse.org account. that is where i am so far.


I figured as much. Assuming you are logged in to bter and have an account.. Go to balances, and click deposit on the Dogecoin. Then it will give you a address to send the Doge to. Yep you got it. I like BTer, and it's cool how it'll show you your balances USD value


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> oh no, sorry lol totally new.
> 
> I do have my doge wallet all setup, how do i transfer them. I have the dogewallet address into my dogehouse.org account. that is where i am so far.


cashout from dogehouse

wait for it to hit wallet & confirm & send it to Bter deposit address & wait again,

not sure but can he put his bter deposit address on dogehouse like you can from multipool?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> cashout from dogehouse
> 
> wait for it to hit wallet & confirm & send it to Bter deposit address & wait again,
> 
> not sure but can he put his bter deposit address on dogehouse like you can from multipool?


the only direct deposits from mining pools that dont work are P2Pool. all the rest run without problems, ive tested many of them.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the only direct deposits from mining pools that dont work are P2Pool. all the rest run without problems, ive tested many of them.


yeah just some pools tell you not to, don't want 10000 doge going into fresh air lol


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Lotto to the mooooooooon!
> 
> damn this is some nice stuff!


i had 120k lottocoin that i sold yesterday for barely nothing...im kicking my self now cause i could've made like0.05 btc today


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Have no idea, just offering ideas for you, another thought is if you're using haswell CPU's and you have their power saving mode turned on but your PSU isn't compatible ?


Thanks. I never would have thought about the power saving mode.

I think I might have some clue now.

On the Rig 3 if I run 2 instances of cgminer it stays up and running. I am not even going to try and cpu mine right now.

On Rig 4 if I run both cards on different instances of PTS mining it stays up and running. I am not going to try and cpu mine for now.

So I think I must have something wrong with settings in cgminer. It's weird because I never changes anything in Rig 3. On Rig 4, cgminer now reads the card as different gpu numbers than it did before.

Will play with it when I get home from work.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah just some pools tell you not to, don't want 10000 doge going into fresh air lol


if the pool says dont, then dont. if they dont mention it your most likely fine.

im stil lwaiting for nutcoin to hit if it ever does, im sitting on 10m of it


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> i had 120k lottocoin that i sold yesterday for barely nothing...im kicking my self now cause i could've made like0.05 btc today


buy in now & put a sell order at 70 - 75 in ?

by tomorrow you will be happy!

I have 6 sell orders @ various prices from what I bought them @ & making about 0.012 from each one.

jump on the pump









I made about 0.045 so far so its a over a day of mining.


----------



## Krusher33

Tried to set up my 280X's on my HTPC. Nothing but HW errors. Probably the 1GB RAM.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Wow, DOGE.. to the moon indeed. Now this is seriously getting tempted to cash out lol. And to all you guys who stuck with them and have several million coins now, good job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> How does the BAMT pool file setting work for dogecoin, will it be like (theres no http)
> stratum+tcp://stratum3.dogehouse.org:943 -u username123 -p pw123
> or
> stratum+tcp://username123[email protected]:943
> ?
> 
> I was told to try the former on top, but I'm not getting anything now into my dogehouse acct...


The top one is closer, really you don't need anything but the pool address for it to work. The password and other numbers behind it are extra and not essential. Read the pool.conf file it tells you how to put everything, and also tells you what extra settings you can use if you want to.

So all you need is to list them like this,

stratum+tcp://stratum3.dogehouse.org:9434
stratum+tcp://wdc.cryptotroll.com:3334
ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333

Then in your cgminer.conf file you will put the full information, username, password, etc.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Tried to set up my 280X's on my HTPC. Nothing but HW errors. Probably the 1GB RAM.


yeah that would be it. and lol that you tried. xD to run a single 6850 you need 2GB of system RAM, found that out the hard way trying one on an OEM board with 1GB of ram


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, 10th of February ebay starts dealing in crypto - that has to be a biggie.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Tried to set up my 280X's on my HTPC. Nothing but HW errors. Probably the 1GB RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that would be it. and lol that you tried. xD to run a single 6850 you need 2GB of system RAM, found that out the hard way trying one on an OEM board with 1GB of ram
Click to expand...

Does system ram usage scale with amount of cards? I have 2gb ram and 2 x 280x working fine. I plan to put all 4 of my 280x together, do I need more system ram? That will throw a wrench in my plans if so...


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, I figured it wasn't going to hurt to try. It was time consuming for me to set up though.

I may have to put them both in my main rig and just leave the 290X not mine.

How do you set up the bat or config file so that it disables GPU 0 at start up and only mine on 1&2?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So, 10th of February ebay starts dealing in crypto - that has to be a biggie.


yep this the message I got?

Virtual currency (i.e. Bitcoin and Litecoin), whether digitally or physically delivered cannot be listed in Auction-style and Buy-It-Now listing formats. eBay is opening a Virtual Currency category to allow the sale of virtual currency in Classified Ads format on February 10, 2014. We request that you do not list these items until that date. Alternatively, you may list your item on the eBay.com site in the Coins & Paper Money>Virtual Currency Category in Classified Ad format? Please be informed that repeated breach of the policy may further jeopardize your account status. To avoid any inconvenience in future, we'd appreciate if you go through our help pages or contact us before listing any such items. If you see an item that isn?t allowed, it?s probably because we aren?t aware about it. We encourage you to report us such questionable listings through report item link located on the item page

notice it says you can on .com though!


----------



## pac08

Seems that i can't catch a break. Since last night i've been getting black screens and the pc locks up. The culprit probably is the card i have my monitor connected on (Sapphire 280X OC). It usually happens while mining (after about an hour) although it happened once while the pc was idle and another time when i was trying to run Valley. It can't be the psu (i guess) since it happened a couple of times when the second gpu was idle. I tried uninstalling the drivers but that didn't help. Is there anything i can try before giving up and asking amazon for a RMA?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So, 10th of February ebay starts dealing in crypto - that has to be a biggie.


source?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does system ram usage scale with amount of cards? I have 2gb ram and 2 x 280x working fine. I plan to put all 4 of my 280x together, do I need more system ram? That will throw a wrench in my plans if so...


add another 2GB to be safe. i run 8GB w/ 4 270s, they wont start otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah, I figured it wasn't going to hurt to try. It was time consuming for me to set up though.
> 
> I may have to put them both in my main rig and just leave the 290X not mine.
> 
> How do you set up the bat or config file so that it disables GPU 0 at start up and only mine on 1&2?


"gpu-platform" : "0" <--- there is a line like that in the config file. type 1,2 or 2,3 where 0 is and it shouldnt use gpu 0, depends on the system setup ofc. on or the other will work.

the 0 is autoscan, so im thinking 2,3 is most likely.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> source?


Me, I got a violation on ebay for selling LTC lol









it was good though! I got all my fees Credited back


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Me, I got a violation on ebay for selling LTC lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was good though! I got all my fees Credited back


sweet news. another big etailer accepting cryptotrading is always good news. February really...i mean REALLY...seems like its going to be an exciting month in crypto with DGC and WDC fiat exchanges opening, DOGE halving, and now Ebay. im stocking up on coins


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Whats the best DOGE pool? I'm currently using multipool but my efficiency is only 97% and one of my miners got disconnected earlier today by it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> sweet news. another big etailer accepting cryptotrading is always good news. February really...i mean REALLY...seems like its going to be an exciting month in crypto with DGC and WDC fiat exchanges opening, DOGE halving, and now Ebay. im stocking up on coins


that's what im doing too. hopefully exchanges will keep buzzing like they are?

Once 10th feb comes, im going to throw them on ebay & sell sell sell lol


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Whats the best DOGE pool? I'm currently using multipool but my efficiency is only 97% and one of my miners got disconnected earlier today by it.


damn! just checked & ive been dropped too? WTH

aaarrrgghhhhh


----------



## jagz

Little tid-bit on the Washington Post about Doge and the Jamaican Bobsled team

Imagine Bob Costas plugging doge at the Olympics? It's an exciting time. I have picked the right coins to mine over the last month let me tell you! From when I began: Moon is x6, Doge is x9, Hanging on to WDC, and if Coinye ever hit's an exchange I'm golden.

Anyone do Tagcoin? May do that next. Diff and value are way down, where else to go but up?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> damn! just checked & ive been dropped too? WTH
> 
> aaarrrgghhhhh


I know right? I went almost 30+ days on litecoinpool without a single disconnect and a 0.12% stale shares to this 3% stale shares and DC crap on multipool


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Little tid-bit on the Washington Post about Doge and the Jamaican Bobsled team
> 
> Imagine Bob Costas plugging doge at the Olympics? It's an exciting time. I have picked the right coins to mine over the last month let me tell you! From when I began: Moon is x6, Doge is x9, Hanging on to WDC, and if Coinye ever hit's an exchange I'm golden.
> 
> Anyone do Tagcoin? May do that next. Diff and value are way down, where else to go but up?


Tag has lots of orphans & forks, id skip that one? May have changed now but when I tried it, it was horribly bad


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I know right? I went almost 30+ days on litecoinpool without a single disconnect and a 0.12% stale shares to this 3% stale shares and DC crap on multipool


cant reconnect either on port 3352 or 7777?

Oh well? over on hashfaster now Phew,

I must of been off about an hour too, damn you multipool you suck!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Tag has lots of orphans & forks, id skip that one? May have changed now but when I tried it, it was horribly bad


Yeah, just have to find something to get on before the ship sails. WDC Diff is way down, hmmm


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Yeah, just have to find something to get on before the ship sails. WDC Diff is way down, hmmm


WDC & DGC are my failovers after doge?

checkout the block factory, that's what I use for them & there really consistent aswell


----------



## deathlikeeric

coinedup is super slow for me


----------



## Nhb93

Bought 4 MSI 270's at MC today. Can't wait to hook them up and start mining tonight. Running 3 of them in the basement, so heat shouldn't be a problem, and it should warm up my man cave nicely as well.


----------



## Minusorange

What's the minimum outlay (CPU, RAM, HDD etc) with 2 270x's to get a decent mining going and how much would it make roughly based on current figures each month without electricity costs factored in (I get it free) ?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> What's the minimum outlay (CPU, RAM, HDD etc) with 2 270x's to get a decent mining going and how much would it make roughly based on current figures each month without electricity costs factored in (I get it free) ?


its hard to gauge future earnings as we difficulty changes, disconnects from pool, price drops, all sorts of chaotic stuff in this market. with those two cards, you should be getting about 1Mh/s though.


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The top one is closer, really you don't need anything but the pool address for it to work. The password and other numbers behind it are extra and not essential. Read the pool.conf file it tells you how to put everything, and also tells you what extra settings you can use if you want to.
> 
> So all you need is to list them like this,
> 
> stratum+tcp://stratum3.dogehouse.org:9434
> stratum+tcp://wdc.cryptotroll.com:3334
> ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333
> 
> Then in your cgminer.conf file you will put the full information, username, password, etc.


Thanks so much for the reply...

The default format they show in pool.conf (which didnt work for the doge pools either) is

http://username[email protected]

If I try your suggestion up there, so like

east.1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3339

then I dont know how to access the cgminer.conf, since the only two files it allows you to edit are the bamt.conf and pool.conf. Do I have to go thru putty again, or is there a way too pen a cmd line in BAMT and access the cgminer.confg?

Thanks again....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply...
> 
> The default format they show in pool.conf (which didnt work for the doge pools either) is
> 
> http://username[email protected]
> 
> If I try your suggestion up there, so like
> 
> east.1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3339
> 
> then I dont know how to access the cgminer.conf, since the only two files it allows you to edit are the bamt.conf and pool.conf. Do I have to go thru putty again, or is there a way too pen a cmd line in BAMT and access the cgminer.confg?
> 
> Thanks again....


You go to File Manager, and BAMT folder, it should have the cgminer.conf file in there. You will edit that to put in your pool, username, pw, and all of your card settings as well. Here is a example of what mine looks like:'

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333",
                "user" : "username.workername",
                "pass" : "1"
        },
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333",
                "user" : "username.workername",
                "pass" : "1"
        },
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://us.wemineltc.com:80",
                "user" : "username.workername",
                "pass" : "1"
        },
       {
                "url" : "http://ftc.give-me-coins.com:3336",
                "user" : "username.workername",
                "pass" : "1"
        },
]
,
"intensity" : "19, 19",
"worksize" : "256, 256",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "7040,7040",
"shaders" : "1408,1408",
"gpu-fan" : "30-90,30-90",
"gpu-engine" : "810,800",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250,1250",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "20,20",
"temp-cutoff" : "86,86",
"temp-overheat" : "78,78",
"temp-target" : "70,70",
"api-listen" : true,
"api-port" : "4028",
"auto-fan" : true,
"auto-gpu" : false,
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : false,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "5",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "2",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}

Notice how I have multiple pools listed in the config file? You basically just copy the pool name into pools.conf, so that they are backups. Putting them in the cgminer.conf like I have also will allow switching if 1 pool is down.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

So I really wanted to try out mining on bitcoin. I got all going but I cant seem to get it to use both cards at the same time. I have 2 MSI 460 gtx cyclons on SLi. Im only getting avg 70 to 80 Mhash. Is there a way to get more out of my old cards? here is a pic of whats going on as I got it started.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> So I really wanted to try out mining on bitcoin. I got all going but I cant seem to get it to use both cards at the same time. I have 2 MSI 460 gtx cyclons on SLi. Im only getting avg 70 to 80 Mhash. Is there a way to get more out of my old cards? here is a pic of whats going on as I got it started.


Bitcoin mining is not what you should be using your GPUs for. Look at how to start mining scrypt coins. Check out the guide in my sig, it is very straight forward.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## psyside

Reasons why miners wouldn't start on same network?

Tried,

Different miners, different pc's AMD and Nvidia card, latest drivers, latest SDK/Cuda tool, restarting and cheeking router firewall, nothing helps, miners just won't start, they are stucked at connecting or something different cant remember now.

Any solutions?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Reasons why miners wouldn't start on same network?
> 
> Tried,
> 
> Different miners, different pc's AMD and Nvidia card, latest drivers, latest SDK/Cuda tool, restarting and cheeking router firewall, nothing helps, miners just won't start, they are stucked at connecting or something different cant remember now.
> 
> Any solutions?


have you tried a different pool?


----------



## psyside

I'm noob with mining, by pool you mean middlecoin? or cryptsy?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I'm noob with mining, by pool you mean middlecoin? or cryptsy?


middlecoin is your pool!

might be down as doge servers are overloaded everywhere really?


----------



## jdc122

has anyone tried ultimatecoinpool.com? its practically empty but its been very profitable for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> So I really wanted to try out mining on bitcoin. I got all going but I cant seem to get it to use both cards at the same time. I have 2 MSI 460 gtx cyclons on SLi. Im only getting avg 70 to 80 Mhash. Is there a way to get more out of my old cards? here is a pic of whats going on as I got it started.


im not sure how to use it, but you're better off using cudaminer on a scrypt coin, bitcoin mining just isnt worth it anymore.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I'm noob with mining, by pool you mean middlecoin? or cryptsy?


no those are exchange site, pool is like multipool.us,middlecoin, dogehouse, etc...


----------



## deathlikeeric

I need help!! since this morning i get a black screen when mining with my 290. started out this morning screen goes black after a couple of minutes, never done this before and I've been mining with it for 2 months+.

always use these settings gpu-platform 0 -d 0 -w 512 -v 1 -I 20 -g 1 -l 1 --thread-concurrency 32765

if i put the intensity at 15 its good but at 20 screen goes black but computer i still running


----------



## psyside

eu.middlecoin.com this is what we tried.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> I need help!! since this morning i get a black screen when mining with my 290. started out this morning screen goes black after a couple of minutes, never done
> 
> if i put the intensity at 15 its good but at 20 screen goes black but computer i still running


Put 17/18...

This are good settings for 290, if you dont have Eplida ram.

1030 core, 1450 memory 20+ power limit, and fans ~ 70%


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You go to File Manager, and BAMT folder, it should have the cgminer.conf file in there. You will edit that to put in your pool, username, pw, and all of your card settings as well. Here is a example of what mine looks like:'
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333",
> "user" : "username.workername",
> "pass" : "1"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.give-me-ltc.com:3333",
> "user" : "username.workername",
> "pass" : "1"
> },
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "19, 19",
> 
> Notice how I have multiple pools listed in the config file? You basically just copy the pool name into pools.conf, so that they are backups. Putting them in the cgminer.conf like I have also will allow switching if 1 pool is down.


Oh ic now... sorry sometimes when it comes to Linux I just give up too easily, but didnt know they had a file manager, and on my monitor the print looks like its a size 1 font so its so frustrating.

Btw can I ask what cards u have going on for those settings? I'm doing pretty well, getting 480+ for each of my 270's, but I also just wanna understand the process better, because I got some 7950's coming as well. (If u wanna pm me that I understand)

Thanks again for explaining so thoroughly and graciously.


----------



## thrgk

I just initiated the cash out from dogehouse.org to my dogecoin wallet, how long does that usually take? I guess I should of put it on automatic, but ill wait to do that until the manual cash out comes through


----------



## barkinos98

Waiting for kitteh to go back to old rates so i can get doge








Rounded it off at 650k exactly and now sounds a good time to get them into doge


----------



## thrgk

I kinda forgot my dogewallet encryption phrase that I set, I kinda know what it is, but no matter what I try it wont unlock. Is there a way I can go into the files and find my password? I only sent 5k doge coins but I really want to get in. OR just keep trying brute force?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I kinda forgot my dogewallet encryption phrase that I set, I kinda know what it is, but no matter what I try it wont unlock. Is there a way I can go into the files and find my password? I only sent 5k doge coins but I really want to get in. OR just keep trying brute force?


There is a method for brute forcing your passkey from what you think it is. Here is a post on it: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=85495.msg3778491#msg3778491

The only difference is I'd use this code:

#!/usr/bin/ruby -w

passphrase = "oops"
characters = " !\"\#$%&'()*+,-./0123456789:;<=>[email protected][\\]^_`abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz{|}~"

def test(phrase)
print phrase, "\t"
system("./bitcoind", "walletpassphrase", phrase, "20")
case $?.exitstatus
when 0
puts "Found it! #{phrase}"
exit 0
when 127
puts "bitcoind not found in current dir"
exit 1
end
end

# transpose adjacent chars
(passphrase.length - 1).times do |i|
testphrase = passphrase.dup
testphrase_ = passphrase[i+1]
testphrase[i+1] = passphrase
test testphrase
end

*And change the following things before using this script:*

*-*Change the passphrase in line 3 to what you think your password is

-In line 4, remove all the characters you are certain aren't in the password. If you're iffy, and not sure if you may have used a certain character in your passphrase, leave that character in the text box

-Change all instances of "bitcoin" to "dogecoin"

Hope it finds the password for you, it helped me recover over $800 of lost Litecoins I had on my PC a few months back._


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> There is a method for brute forcing your passkey from what you think it is. Here is a post on it: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=85495.msg3778491#msg3778491
> 
> The only difference is I'd use this code:
> 
> #!/usr/bin/ruby -w
> 
> passphrase = "oops"
> 
> characters = " !\"\#$%&'()*+,-./0123456789:;<=>[email protected][\\]^_`abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz{|}~"
> 
> def test(phrase)
> 
> print phrase, "\t"
> 
> system("./bitcoind", "walletpassphrase", phrase, "20")
> 
> case $?.exitstatus
> 
> when 0
> 
> puts "Found it! #{phrase}"
> 
> exit 0
> 
> when 127
> 
> puts "bitcoind not found in current dir"
> 
> exit 1
> 
> end
> 
> end
> 
> # transpose adjacent chars
> 
> (passphrase.length - 1).times do |i|
> 
> testphrase = passphrase.dup
> 
> testphrase _= passphrase[i+1]__
> 
> testphrase[i+1] = passphrase
> 
> test testphrase
> 
> end
> 
> *And change the following things before using this script:*
> 
> *-*Change the passphrase in line 3 to what you think your password is
> 
> -In line 4, remove all the characters you are certain aren't in the password. If you're iffy, and not sure if you may have used a certain character in your passphrase, leave that character in the text box
> 
> -Change all instances of "bitcoin" to "dogecoin"
> 
> Hope it finds the password for you, it helped me recover over $800 of lost Litecoins I had on my PC a few months back.
> 
> _


thanks ill try and see

also, do i still do these step? 4) EDIT brute.rb, filling in these values:
1. At the top; where the code says "oops I forgot", edit this to be the password you believe should work for your wallet.
2. Inside the quotes after "$wallet_file =", insert the full path to your wallet.dat file for protoshares-qt (e.g. C:\Protoshares\wallet.dat)
3. Inside the quotes after "$protoshares", insert the full path to the protoshares-qt.exe file. (e.g. C:\Protoshares\protoshares-qt.exe)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> thanks ill try and see
> 
> also, do i still do these step? 4) EDIT brute.rb, filling in these values:
> 1. At the top; where the code says "oops I forgot", edit this to be the password you believe should work for your wallet.
> 2. Inside the quotes after "$wallet_file =", insert the full path to your wallet.dat file for protoshares-qt (e.g. C:\Protoshares\wallet.dat)
> 3. Inside the quotes after "$protoshares", insert the full path to the protoshares-qt.exe file. (e.g. C:\Protoshares\protoshares-qt.exe)


You don't need to do 2 & 3, just make sure in the config I posted, that you change bitcoind to say dogecoind and it should work fine.

Basically, change all the "bitcoin" references to "dogecoin" and put your closest guess to your password in the box where it says "oops". Ex if you think your password is hello, the line should appear like so:

passphrase = "hello"


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Oh ic now... sorry sometimes when it comes to Linux I just give up too easily, but didnt know they had a file manager, and on my monitor the print looks like its a size 1 font so its so frustrating.
> 
> Btw can I ask what cards u have going on for those settings? I'm doing pretty well, getting 480+ for each of my 270's, but I also just wanna understand the process better, because I got some 7950's coming as well. (If u wanna pm me that I understand)
> 
> Thanks again for explaining so thoroughly and graciously.


That was my config file for running 2x 6950's. 270's will be a bit different, I'm not really sure what kind of settings they will need to run well. If you want suggestions for 7950 or other cards, just ask, there is likely someone here already running the cards and have good advice for them. Also you can try out some different settings for basically any card, by looking at this chart https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison#AMD_.28ATI.29

That shows a lot of submitted hashrates for every card, and most of the time the users have put down what settings they used to get those rates. Most important variables are, intensity (how hard the card will work) and thread-concurrency. There are several other important ones, but it would take a long post to explain every one. If you can, just look in the cgminer folder and read the README's, good ones to look at are, GPU-README.txt, README.txt, and SCRYPT-README.txt

You can actually read those from this page, https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer they have a lot of information about mining in general and all the variables that cgminer uses. Just generally informative, good to know stuff.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> You don't need to do 2 & 3, just make sure in the config I posted, that you change bitcoind to say dogecoind and it should work fine.
> 
> Basically, change all the "bitcoin" references to "dogecoin" and put your closest guess to your password in the box where it says "oops". Ex if you think your password is hello, the line should appear like so:
> 
> passphrase = "hello"


ok i did that, but it keeps talking about protoshares-qt.exe file. All i have is the dogecoin folder where I open the wallet from, and where the wallet.dat is stored. not sure where to put the ruby file once i inserted your config settings.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Seems that i can't catch a break. Since last night i've been getting black screens and the pc locks up. The culprit probably is the card i have my monitor connected on (Sapphire 280X OC). It usually happens while mining (after about an hour) although it happened once while the pc was idle and another time when i was trying to run Valley. It can't be the psu (i guess) since it happened a couple of times when the second gpu was idle. I tried uninstalling the drivers but that didn't help. Is there anything i can try before giving up and asking amazon for a RMA?


Update. The pc started rebooting constantly so i took both cards out. Tried one card at a time at different slots but the monitor won't show anything. Also tried a different monitor with the same results. I noticed that all fan headers apart from the cpu one seem to be dead. All three fans i had on don't power up .
Does this mean the mobo crapped out?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Seems that i can't catch a break. Since last night i've been getting black screens and the pc locks up. The culprit probably is the card i have my monitor connected on (Sapphire 280X OC). It usually happens while mining (after about an hour) although it happened once while the pc was idle and another time when i was trying to run Valley. It can't be the psu (i guess) since it happened a couple of times when the second gpu was idle. I tried uninstalling the drivers but that didn't help. Is there anything i can try before giving up and asking amazon for a RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> Update. The pc started rebooting constantly so i took both cards out. Tried one card at a time at different slots but the monitor won't show anything. Also tried a different monitor with the same results. I noticed that all fan headers apart from the cpu one seem to be dead. All three fans i had on don't power up .
> Does this mean the mobo crapped out?
Click to expand...

Sounds like it. Did you reset CMOS also? You can try the monitor/gpu's in another pc to make sure they are ok. If they are, then it is looking like mobo may have given up. You can also try the basic pc troubleshooting, like 1 stick of memory, cpu, and see if it can at least boot or give some POST beeps at startup.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sounds like it. Did you reset CMOS also? You can try the monitor/gpu's in another pc to make sure they are ok. If they are, then it is looking like mobo may have given up. You can also try the basic pc troubleshooting, like 1 stick of memory, cpu, and see if it can at least boot or give some POST beeps at startup.


Thanks for replying. I did reset it without any success. Will try the cards on another pc tomorrow just to make sure. No POST beeps at all. Sadly i can't do much tonight as it' s getting late over here.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Stop posting so much guys! xD

http://www.debiantutorials.com/using-more-than-4-gb-ram-on-debian-etch-32bit/

Gonna try that tonight, I need more than 4gb for 290s. I maxed thread concurrency at 28096 with 4gb per rig, and it sucks! Couldn't get a stable 820+ config. 810 was the best I could do without using 2 threads.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

God, I want to sell the 150k doge that i bought at 67, but I know I need to hold it. Someone give me encouragement!


----------



## CyberDemonz101

So Im trying out lite coin and dogecoin. So Far I like the CUDAminer with Dogecoin the best so far. But thats only a hour into it. Here is the results ive got so far on dogecoin.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> So Im trying out lite coin and dogecoin. So Far I like the CUDAminer with Dogecoin the best so far. But thats only a hour into it. Here is the results ive got so far on dogecoin.


so basically in an hour youve made nothing... that doesnt look good.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> So Im trying out lite coin and dogecoin. So Far I like the CUDAminer with Dogecoin the best so far. But thats only a hour into it. Here is the results ive got so far on dogecoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so basically in an hour youve made nothing... that doesnt look good.
Click to expand...

If the pool didn't find any block within that hour that you mined, then you won't get anything.


----------



## utnorris

Got my two 290x's in today and finally got them up and running tonight. I will spend the next few days tweaking them, but I am running them at stock for now. Getting 850KHs currently. I tried the 290 settings I have, but that caused them to instant BSOD and I am too tired to play with them tonight. 5.2MHs is not too bad, but hopefully I can get that up to 5.4MHs over the next day or too.

On a brighter note, man Middlecoin was on fire today. H2O was maximizing profits. I basically made three days worth of BTC in one day, not too bad for just sitting back and doing nothing. Lets hope the ride continues for a few more days.


----------



## meckert15834

not time to type! IFC just took a jump from .285 to 451 on bter. if anyone has any get on and sell!

its still high but going down. . .

just made 3.2 LTC in about 60 second


----------



## Krusher33

I can't seem to figure out how to get my 280x up to 700. :-/


----------



## utnorris

@ivanlabrie - Where is you post where you listed the settings for a 290 and a 290x? I searched all over and cannot find it.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> not time to type! IFC just took a jump from .285 to 451 on bter. if anyone has any get on and sell!


What if they now sell to people you want to sell to ?


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> If the pool didn't find any block within that hour that you mined, then you won't get anything.


Im just fine tuning it atm. I undid the SLI and set the intensity to 14 and now im getting 300Khash/s. From point on ya. If this pool is a bust I'll switch to a different pool. Still alot to learn about this stuff still.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What if they now sell to people you want to sell to ?


who would i want to sell to?? im making money so im happy ( not being rude if i missed something )


----------



## MotO

Oh man, 0.08 payout just now on middlecoin







I think I'm going to switch to mining straight DOGE for a day and hold it because I think it's going to be even bigger with the USD exchange coming up.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Oh man, 0.08 payout just now on middlecoin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to switch to mining straight DOGE for a day and hold it because I think it's going to be even bigger with the USD exchange coming up.


There is going to be a USD to DOGE exchange? And how much mHash/s do you have? My payout from us.trademybit.com was 0.017 with 1.3mHash/s. it should be over 3 but I'm still waiting to get a case.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> There is going to be a USD to DOGE exchange? And how much mHash/s do you have? My payout from us.trademybit.com was 0.017 with 1.3mHash/s. it should be over 3 but I'm still waiting to get a case.


Supposedly. Take it with a grain of salt, though.

About 2.88 mh/s.


----------



## Nhb93

Could someone PM me to help me set up my new GPU's for mining? I'm just having trouble connecting to any pool for some reason.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Oh man, 0.08 payout just now on middlecoin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to switch to mining straight DOGE for a day and hold it because I think it's going to be even bigger with the USD exchange coming up.


Mine was.095, so I am pretty happy too. Too bad I didn't have these other GPU's up and running earlier. Hopefully we'll get another day like today.


----------



## CravinR1

Where are you getting your 290 and 290x and at what price

I'm looking for 2 or 3 more but either out of stock or over $600 for a 290 non x


----------



## Nhb93

Well, I got connected to Middlecoin with GUIMiner, and my PC is basically unusable. Also getting lower khash/s than I was expecting, but I'll tweak the settings tomorrow. I guess it's time to shutdown and install 2 more cards.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Well, I got connected to Middlecoin with GUIMiner, and my PC is basically unusable. Also getting lower khash/s than I was expecting, but I'll tweak the settings tomorrow. I guess it's time to shutdown and install 2 more cards.


At a lower intensity the PC is often usable if your goal is to use the PC at the same time.

Usually with lower intensity though your Khash will also lower.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Where are you getting your 290 and 290x and at what price
> 
> I'm looking for 2 or 3 more but either out of stock or over $600 for a 290 non x


Various "For Sale" sections. I picked up these last two 290x's with water blocks for $600 each. Over on H there was a guy selling two BNIB 290x's for $500 each. I would have gotten them, but I didn't have the cash laying around for it this time.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm tempted to put my 7970 that I have up for sale back in my rig to get my 730khps I was getting back as oppose to the 550 that I'm getting with my 280X.


----------



## Nhb93

GUIMiner doesn't detect my third 270. Any ideas?

I've got the cards in the correct slots now, the two beige and the last one (dark brown), but one of the 3 just doesn't want to be recognized. It's got power, the fans are spinning, but it's just not being recognized.


----------



## dogbiscuit

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/21/ebay-clamps-down-on-bitcoin-sales-in-the-uk
Quote:


> eBay UK is to limit sales of bitcoin to its classified advertising platform from February 10, banning the currency from its auction and buy-it-now formats.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> @ivanlabrie - Where is you post where you listed the settings for a 290 and a 290x? I searched all over and cannot find it.


tc 32765 i 20 or 21 1000/1500mhz g 1
That should net you 850-900kh/s
Big headsup: 290 and 290x need more than 4gb of ram to be able to use tc at 32k+. Otherwise you're stuck with 28096, which forced me to stay at 830.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> There is going to be a USD to DOGE exchange? And how much mHash/s do you have? My payout from us.trademybit.com was 0.017 with 1.3mHash/s. it should be over 3 but I'm still waiting to get a case.


I was at trademybit but middlecoin has been way better so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm tempted to put my 7970 that I have up for sale back in my rig to get my 730khps I was getting back as oppose to the 550 that I'm getting with my 280X.


What 280X?

It's a piece of cake to get 700+ on yout 280x. Run stock clocks or 1000/1500 - 1060/1500 and thread concurrency 8192, i 13 g 2.
That's it...use sgminer:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn%5B/URL

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/21/ebay-clamps-down-on-bitcoin-sales-in-the-uk[/QUOTE]

BTC should wipe paypal...just don't use ebay, sell for cash.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> GUIMiner doesn't detect my third 270. Any ideas?
> 
> I've got the cards in the correct slots now, the two beige and the last one (dark brown), but one of the 3 just doesn't want to be recognized. It's got power, the fans are spinning, but it's just not being recognized.


plugged into the mobo or risers?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> BTC should wipe paypal...just don't use ebay, sell for cash.


I'm looking at the sold listings - someone sold 10,000 DOGE for £89 on ebay

Now stop drooling, it's undignified.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> plugged into the mobo or risers?


Straight into the Mobo, in the slots named in the manual for 3 way at x16/x8/x8 (I know the bandwidth isn't as important for mining, but those are the slots Asus wants me to use. I'm praying it's not a mobo fault, because after dropping close to $900 on GPU's today, I would rather not spend more money on a new motherboard.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I was at trademybit but middlecoin has been way better so far.


Alright, will go ahead and swap back then.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I'm looking at the sold listings - someone sold 10,000 DOGE for £89 on ebay
> 
> Now stop drooling, it's undignified.


that's why I liked selling LTC on ebay £30 to £16 with an avg of £22 was some nice earnings!

my best sale was 100 ftc for £69 lol.

now you can drool


----------



## pac08

What's the best cpu+mobo combo for about 160 euros? I will be running two cards on it for the time being (a third one will be added soon and i would like not to have to use risers if possible). Need to have my rig back up and running before Saturday because i'll be away for about a week.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> What's the best cpu+mobo combo for about 160 euros? I will be running two cards on it for the time being (a third one will be added soon and i would like not to have to use risers if possible). Need to have my rig back up and running before Saturday because i'll be away for about a week.


where you from?

or going to be ordering from?


----------



## Kenerd

Guys I can grab a sapphire 7950 for 300 used locally. I'm gonna add it to the 7970 7950 I already have.. I just hope my Ax 1050 will power all 3. Damn if I realized at the time I was gonna mine I would have bought a 1200w PSU. TriFire hear I come.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Guys I can grab a sapphire 7950 for 300 used locally. I'm gonna add it to the 7970 7950 I already have.. I just hope my Ax 1050 will power all 3. Damn if I realized at the time I was gonna mine I would have bought a 1200w PSU. TriFire hear I come.


AX 1050? is there such a thing! or do you mean HX?

1050w is plenty for 3 cards too


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Guys I can grab a sapphire 7950 for 300 used locally. I'm gonna add it to the 7970 7950 I already have.. I just hope my Ax 1050 will power all 3. Damn if I realized at the time I was gonna mine I would have bought a 1200w PSU. TriFire hear I come.


Probably be OK, though I would perhaps work on undervolting your cards a little and CPU just to save a few watts. No point in Overclocking the CPU for mining, so if you have an OC on it I would go back to stock


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Probably be OK, though I would perhaps work on undervolting your cards a little and CPU just to save a few watts. No point in Overclocking the CPU for mining, so if you have an OC on it I would go back to stock


Spot on! remove cpu overclock.









he will be fine even without undervolting his cards.

that's assuming his PSU is the HX 1050?


----------



## dathaeus

I am still tweaking adding my Sapphire 7950's, but weird problem...

1. A BRAND NEW card came with a voltage of 1.169.... the other used one I just got is a 1.25. The new one has that blue boost button, but that doesnt seem to change the voltage... am I crazy or.....

2. The new card, it keeps crashing not because it gets too hot but because it gets too cold??? In the web stats (BAMT 1.3), as soon as the temps drops below about 45C, it goes red, and crashed, and I have to power off and back, wont even "restart." And yes, the temp actually goes DOWN after it starts around 59C or so... ambient is about 18C.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

So I still haven't bought back all the way into DOGE (and actually cashed out some at a slight loss earlier at 230 - which at current rates was the right decision it seems)... anyone have a guess where it will settle before it heads back to the moon...

I'm personally guessing around the 150 range... but I'm usually wrong so I just wondered what others were thinking. I still actually believe DOGE will make it more than a year and might even wind up the #2 or #3 coin by that time... but why not try to trade for profit and/or more DOGE?









I'm just accumulating my mining earnings now (or until 1M DOGE) just to hold for a year or so just in case it actually goes _all the way_ to the moon.


----------



## zerokool_3211

well i just flashed my Sapphire BF4 290 to a 290X Sapphire Bios that i got from someone off here, and it was a success...i went up a whole 1000 points in 3dmark

but now i cant get it to mine over 800KH/s which before i was mining @ 880KH/s

anyone have any idea?

--lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 -g 1 -I 20 --thread-concurrency 35960

that was my BAT file for when it was a 290 and the clocks were 1000core/1500mem and it gave me 877-880 KH/s but now i cant find any settings that give me over like 800, actually right now i can even get over 700 but i was getting 800 earlier today but cant remember sttings

before i was mining with 35960 thread concurrency and 1000 core / 1500 mem

i have tried those settings again, also does flashing the bios change everything, like which thread concurrency is best to mine and and everything?


----------



## pac08

@korruptedkaos I'm from Greece and i'll be buying them from a domestic shop because amazon won't deliver before next week. Just to get an idea of the prices here, a sempron 145 goes for 30-35 euros and a asrock 970 extreme 4 is around 80.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> So I still haven't bought back all the way into DOGE (and actually cashed out some at a slight loss earlier at 230 - which at current rates was the right decision it seems)... anyone have a guess where it will settle before it heads back to the moon...
> 
> I'm personally guessing around the 150 range... but I'm usually wrong so I just wondered what others were thinking. I still actually believe DOGE will make it more than a year and might even wind up the #2 or #3 coin by that time... but why not try to trade for profit and/or more DOGE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just accumulating my mining earnings now (or until 1M DOGE) just to hold for a year or so just in case it actually goes _all the way_ to the moon.


I think Doge has hit its peak for a while, the next couple of days I reckon around 160 - 180 is where it will hold? next jump should come when diff doubles I reckon?

with the amount of people mining it & current diff, its not as profitable as it seems, not to mention all the pool problems?

Ive switched over to DGC as this should see a big rise soon, bought into WDC too this morning & hoping one of the 2 sky rockets.

I made quite a bit on LOT yesterday trading, I just hope this DGC & WDC works out?

just my


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I'm from Greece and i'll be buying them from a domestic shop because amazon won't deliver before next week. Just to get an idea of the prices here, a sempron 145 goes for 30-35 euros and a asrock 970 extreme 4 is around 80.


what about an MSI Z87-G45 & a Intel Pentium G3220?

is that within budget?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I think Doge has hit its peak for a while, the next couple of days I reckon around 160 - 180 is where it will hold? next jump should come when diff doubles I reckon?
> 
> with the amount of people mining it & current diff, its not as profitable as it seems, not to mention all the pool problems?
> 
> Ive switched over to DGC as this should see a big rise soon, bought into WDC too this morning & hoping one of the 2 sky rockets.
> 
> I made quite a bit on LOT yesterday trading, I just hope this DGC & WDC works out?
> 
> just my


Well, I definitely think WDC is a good bet for the longer term... although of all the coins - their wallet is the most problematic for me personally... can't sync more than ~1500 blocks at a time before the wallet hangs.









I'm unsure of DGC... It seems good, but adoption isn't very widespread so I don't know. Part of DOGE's difference is that more people actually use it (although just to tip each other for the most part) and there is a very active support base forming under it to actually provide commerce opportunities.

In the very, very long term I think proof-of-stake coins like NXT or hybrids like PPC will tend to do better... it just makes more sense than proof-of-work from a power standpoint. Although it's anyone's guess where things will end up.

No matter what I will always keep 90% of everything in BTC... simply because although the potential gains are less... so are the losses.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Is it me or does Coinex put two trade entries from one click ?

Merca wakes up again soon, they'll be seeing the DOGE by the dawn's early light, but I think they're bored of it now and will dump.

Looking at the cryptsy DOGE chat, it looks like there's a roughly 3 hour rhythm


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I definitely think WDC is a good bet for the longer term... although of all the coins - their wallet is the most problematic for me personally... can't sync more than ~1500 blocks at a time before the wallet hangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unsure of DGC... It seems good, but adoption isn't very widespread so I don't know. Part of DOGE's difference is that more people actually use it (although just to tip each other for the most part) and there is a very active support base forming under it to actually provide commerce opportunities.
> 
> In the very, very long term I think proof-of-stake coins like NXT or hybrids like PPC will tend to do better... it just makes more sense than proof-of-work from a power standpoint. Although it's anyone's guess where things will end up.
> 
> No matter what I will always keep 90% of everything in BTC... simply because although the potential gains are less... so are the losses.


Yep, im unsure too? you don't put all your eggs in 1 basket though lol

WDC wallet is a bit whacky like you say! I don't really use the wallet tbh though?

Any Alt coin can rise to the moon!, but most tend to stagnate at some point! I think its best just to keep moving with that new coin that has the best chance!

no point holding on too one for too long, unless you have a lot of patience? I don't lol


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Is it me or does Coinex put two trade entries from one click ?
> 
> Merca wakes up again soon, they'll be seeing the DOGE by the dawn's early light, but I think they're bored of it now and will dump.
> 
> Looking at the cryptsy DOGE chat, it looks like there's a roughly 3 hour rhythm


probably, most of them don't day trade though? do they?

will keep my eye on it & see if the sell orders go through the roof!

Im bored of Doge too


----------



## dogbiscuit

What cut did ebay take for crypto sales ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What cut did ebay take for crypto sales ?


Usual 10%


----------



## dogbiscuit

Hmm. But they're shifting it all to classifieds soon - good or bad ?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> AX 1050? is there such a thing! or do you mean HX?
> 
> 1050w is plenty for 3 cards too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Spot on! remove cpu overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he will be fine even without undervolting his cards.
> 
> that's assuming his PSU is the HX 1050?


Thanks guys ya its a HX good idea on taking off my overclock. It is my main rig but I've been mining more than gaming anyway. I'm gonna need another water block. My 480 rad space might be pushing it especially if I get another card down the road. I'm definitely gonna have trouble fitting it in my 650d now without a water block. I still have the double I/O brackets on my msi cards. I've been meaning to order the single slot brkts.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Hmm. But they're shifting it all to classifieds soon - good or bad ?


probably good! instead of 10% it will most likely just be a small listing fee?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> what about an MSI Z87-G45 & a Intel Pentium G3220?
> 
> is that within budget?


It's a little over the budget. but not too much (185 for both). I don't mind spending the extra money since i could keep the mobo for my main rig. The only problem is there's a serious chance i won't have it here until monday.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> probably good! instead of 10% it will most likely just be a small listing fee?


I've not looked at ebay classifieds - do people tend to trade more by paypal, or face to face ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> It's a little over the budget. but not too much (185 for both). I don't mind spending the extra money since i could keep the mobo for my main rig. The only problem is there's a serious chance i won't have it here until monday.


id take the intel over the AMD for that little bit extra! down the road, intel would resale higher & if you just wanted to use it for gaming or whatever its the better choice


----------



## dogbiscuit

Anyone use the Coinex pool ? They have a switching pool, it seems.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I've not looked at ebay classifieds - do people tend to trade more by paypal, or face to face ?


depends what people are buying? its more for cars,bikes,boats etc. so Face to Face.

But for cryptos id imagine it will all be Paypal


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> depends what people are buying? its more for cars,bikes,boats etc. so Face to Face.
> 
> But for cryptos id imagine it will all be Paypal


Away from places like London I don't think there is much use of bitcoin, getting people buying face to face my push it into usage in the provinces, a bit anyway.
I looked at local bitcoins for my area and there were a couple of people wanting to do meet/sell in coffee shops, but other than that nothing. No shops use it. Face to face encourages familiarity and confidence in the technology, I would think.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Litecoin difficulty is taking a nosedive. People are pulling out of mining it finally. Probably a price crash pretty soon too. Followed by a huge pump.


----------



## fragamemnon

It's just that everyone's mining DOGE.









It'll get back on its feet as soon as DOGE gets to block 100,001 IMO.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Litecoin difficulty is taking a nosedive. People are pulling out of mining it finally. Probably a price crash pretty soon too. Followed by a huge pump.


difficulty isn't taking a nosedive, just the hashrate, its not worth mining LTC anymore


----------



## deathlikeeric

well guys i can't mine on my xfx 290 anymore, i get black screen after like 30min on any setting i put now. that started yesterday night and i had been mining on it for only about 2 months. Could this be cause by a driver issue? or would it be just the card it self?

the card was only mining 780kh/s tops on 1000/1500 and i could overclock it more without it crashing. So i think RMA might sound good lol


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> well guys i can't mine on my xfx 290 anymore, i get black screen after like 30min on any setting i put now. that started yesterday night and i had been mining on it for only about 2 months. Could this be cause by a driver issue? or would it be just the card it self?
> 
> the card was only mining 780kh/s tops on 1000/1500 and i could overclock it more without it crashing. So i think RMA might sound good lol


could be driver issue? I had it happen to me the other day 'black screen & I updated windows & vid drivers & ive not had it since,

At first I suspected it to be my PSU which was really warm so I suggest checking that also?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone know how to change a password on vircurex.com? I couldn't find a button for it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anyone know how to change a password on vircurex.com? I couldn't find a button for it.


logout & do the forgot password to reset it?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> could be driver issue? I had it happen to me the other day 'black screen & I updated windows & vid drivers & ive not had it since,
> 
> At first I suspected it to be my PSU which was really warm so I suggest checking that also?


ok ill try that i know i have a couple of windows update to do. but i have the lastest 13.12 driver installed, might roll back to 13.11 beta.
and ill check my psu but i think that wouldn't be the problem since i get the black screen but the computer is still running


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> ok ill try that i know i have a couple of windows update to do. but i have the lastest 13.12 driver installed, might roll back to 13.11 beta.
> and ill check my psu but i think that wouldn't be the problem since i get the black screen but the computer is still running


more than likely the drivers & windows updates?

I don't know exactly what it was? but there what I messed with & ive been fine since


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> logout & do the forgot password to reset it?


I've reset the password but now I want to change it to something I can remember.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> not time to type! IFC just took a jump from .285 to 451 on bter. if anyone has any get on and sell!
> 
> its still high but going down. . .
> 
> just made 3.2 LTC in about 60 second


Nice dude i should sell my 50k








It hurts to realize i bought it for $10 but yeah :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Oh man, 0.08 payout just now on middlecoin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to switch to mining straight DOGE for a day and hold it because I think it's going to be even bigger with the USD exchange coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> There is going to be a USD to DOGE exchange? And how much mHash/s do you have? My payout from us.trademybit.com was 0.017 with 1.3mHash/s. it should be over 3 but I'm still waiting to get a case.
Click to expand...

Damn nice dude what cards do you have? I remember like 7970's but yeah...
I was planning to get 280X's (DCuII TOP) but want to ask around.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I've reset the password but now I want to change it to something I can remember.


LOL









shouldn't you HAVE! done that when you reset!


----------



## deathlikeeric

well i'm giving ebay virtual currency a try, made a classified ad for 1LTC. Quick question for yall, is it possible to do a charge back on Paypal? if i send a money request to someone and they make payment, is it possible for charge back that way? cause i don't want to get screwed over by charge back or something.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Shouldn't HAVE done that. English.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Anyone use the Coinex pool ? They have a switching pool, it seems.


I have been for the last 12 hours or so. Mostly IFC/SXC. I'm still relatively new to mining, so I can't really speak much of its reliability and performance.









Anything specific you want to know?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> I have been for the last 12 hours or so. Mostly IFC/SXC. I'm still relatively new to mining, so I can't really speak much of its reliability and performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything specific you want to know?


Yes. Does it auto choose profitable coins ?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Doge is getting a shafting now. [edit - boring point labouring deleted]

Will DOGE recover or is that it. I get the feeling it's over now.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Yes. Does it auto choose profitable coins ?


Yes, it just switched to WDC with a profit score of 1.43 and 42.01 diff. Although, TAG is showing a profit score of 3.05 and 57.28 diff. I'm guessing there's a ratio involved that makes the decision?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Yes, it just switched to WDC with a profit score of 1.43 and 42.01 diff. Although, TAG is showing a profit score of 3.05 and 57.28 diff. I'm guessing there's a ratio involved that makes the decision?


Does it trade for you too ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> well i'm giving ebay virtual currency a try, made a classified ad for 1LTC. Quick question for yall, is it possible to do a charge back on Paypal? if i send a money request to someone and they make payment, is it possible for charge back that way? cause i don't want to get screwed over by charge back or something.


You bloody idiot.

Since it's not a physical product that can be shipped, charge back is not that hard.

You have to make the buyer send you the payment with their LTC address.

Then you send the LTC and if they charge back you can give ebay the transaction ID.

I wouldn't do it if I were you.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm tempted to put my 7970 that I have up for sale back in my rig to get my 730khps I was getting back as oppose to the 550 that I'm getting with my 280X.
> 
> 
> 
> What 280X?
> 
> It's a piece of cake to get 700+ on yout 280x. Run stock clocks or 1000/1500 - 1060/1500 and thread concurrency 8192, i 13 g 2.
> That's it...use sgminer:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's set to tc 8192, i 13, g 2, at stock clocks it's doing 550khps. This is in cgminer.

Is it because it's in the rig with a 290X? Can't be the RAM because there's 16GB @ 1866mhz. Low CPU usage on the fx8350 so can't be that.

And I tried 2 different cards, both the same scenario.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Does it trade for you too ?


No, it just puts any gains in your account balances. From there you can withdraw or exchange at will.

I'm giving it a go because I like the idea of mining+exchange all in one site. Less time spent waiting for deposits.









What are you using now? Middlecoin? Multipool?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> id take the intel over the AMD for that little bit extra! down the road, intel would resale higher & if you just wanted to use it for gaming or whatever its the better choice


I agree on that. Bad news is even if i order now i won't have it before Saturday morning, when i will have already left on a business trip. Unless i find an alternative fast we 're talking about at least ten days of downtime for my rig.

Any thoughts on Gigabyte 970A-D3P+Sempron 145 combo? Only two pcie16x slots but i could live with having to use a 1x to 16x riser .


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You bloody idiot.
> 
> Since it's not a physical product that can be shipped, charge back is not that hard.
> 
> You have to make the buyer send you the payment with their LTC address.
> 
> Then you send the LTC and if they charge back you can give ebay the transaction ID.
> 
> I wouldn't do it if I were you.


What about making sure they have a good feedback score first ? If you've got someone with over a hundred deals, all 100%, and especially if they are a business - they won't want negging after screwing you over a small crypto deal.
If on the other hand they have 0 feedback, or even only a few, cancel without question.


----------



## scutzi128

You guys hear about give me coins pool getting hacked?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody using vircurex? I still can't change my password.

Nevermind. Apparently you don't need to type in your password again to change it.

If you stay logged on and someone want to change your password, they just need to type in a new password.


----------



## dogbiscuit

If you want to sell on ebay it could be an idea to ask around the ebay seller forums to get an idea of the level of scamming.


----------



## deathlikeeric

doge is going down


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody using vircurex? I still can't change my password.
> 
> Nevermind. Apparently you don't need to type in your password again to change it.
> 
> If you stay logged on and someone want to change your password, they just need to type in a new password.


Yikes, no bueno.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Hi I am thinking of starting mining with some friends
Which currency would you suggest me?
Also my antivirus gives me a virus/trojan report when i download CGminer, why?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> well i'm giving ebay virtual currency a try, made a classified ad for 1LTC. Quick question for yall, is it possible to do a charge back on Paypal? if i send a money request to someone and they make payment, is it possible for charge back that way? cause i don't want to get screwed over by charge back or something.


Just try & make your listing as tight as possible, if scammers think they can scam you, they will!

Ive never had a problem really & any I suspected was going to try a chargeback I cancelled.

And Dogbiscuit Im from Manchester! what do ya EXPECT!

Mancunion


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> doge is going down


I have a feeling (which is most likely wrong... seems to be always wrong when it comes to trading) that DOGE will head back up...

Of course, I'm not at all completely confident in that which is why I'm sitting exactly 50/50... at least in my trading account.

Did alright tonight... sold at 210, bought back at 180... panic sold at a loss at 170... bought back at 152 and then sold off half again at 174. All in all made .2 BTC for the day... I'm quite happy with that (unless I wake up this afternoon to find that both BTC _and_ DOGE have lost a ton of value.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Hi I am thinking of starting mining with some friends
> Which currency would you suggest me?
> Also my antivirus gives me a virus/trojan report when i download CGminer, why?


There was a virus awhile back that had people's computers mining for someone. And now most miners will be falsely flagged as a virus.

Be sure to be downloading the miner from the right places. When in doubt, just ask.


----------



## dealio

i posted this in the news thread that no one reads.

wow. middlecoin payout last night was the largest i've ever seen. such twice, very moon, much thanks shibe


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I have a feeling (which is most likely wrong... seems to be always wrong when it comes to trading) that DOGE will head back up...
> 
> Of course, I'm not at all completely confident in that which is why I'm sitting exactly 50/50... at least in my trading account.
> 
> Did alright tonight... sold at 210, bought back at 180... panic sold at a loss at 170... bought back at 152 and then sold off half again at 174. All in all made .2 BTC for the day... I'm quite happy with that (unless I wake up this afternoon to find that both BTC _and_ DOGE have lost a ton of value.


It's going to be a pump and dump tool for as long as it's a meme that attracts attention, so it'll be pumped again and again as long as the doge crap still has life in it.


----------



## barkinos98

I feel like i should mine with my daily card on the multi pool... sounds innovative!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Coinex tell some I have a bunch of D on orders - can't see them anywhere though I know they are there somewhere. Is it buggy ?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i posted this in the news thread that no one reads.
> 
> wow. middlecoin payout last night was the largest i've ever seen. such twice, very moon, much thanks shibe


Geez... $400k worth?

I'm surprised the guy running it isn't nabbing it for himself and running off.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> tc 32765 i 20 or 21 1000/1500mhz g 1
> That should net you 850-900kh/s
> Big headsup: 290 and 290x need more than 4gb of ram to be able to use tc at 32k+. Otherwise you're stuck with 28096, which forced me to stay at 830.
> I was at trademybit but middlecoin has been way better so far.
> What 280X?
> 
> It's a piece of cake to get 700+ on yout 280x. Run stock clocks or 1000/1500 - 1060/1500 and thread concurrency 8192, i 13 g 2.
> That's it...use sgminer:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn
> BTC should wipe paypal...just don't use ebay, sell for cash.


Sorry to ask so many questions.

Is there an Idiots Guide to sgminer? I am just lost.

Do I create a bat file or put the commands in the scrpt.cl? Or just put the bin file in the folder? How do you open the bin file?

See I need the complete idiots guide to sgminer.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Geez... $400k worth?
> 
> I'm surprised the guy running it isn't nabbing it for himself and running off.


Should have just kept with middlecoin and saved myself the aggro of flogging stuff myself. He earns his 3%.

I just caught up with the Jamaican Bobsleigh story - sweet !


----------



## ccRicers

Too late to jump on the Lotto coin boat? I think it is.

Good thing I sold my DOGE at 230, though. Now I have a chance reclaim my lost DOGEs from previous trades and have a net profit of.. basically zero









Looks like it's doing the dead cat bounce but who knows where the new price floor is. I don't see it going back to 30 in the foreseeable future.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i posted this in the news thread that no one reads.
> 
> wow. middlecoin payout last night was the largest i've ever seen. such twice, very moon, much thanks shibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez... $400k worth?
> 
> I'm surprised the guy running it isn't nabbing it for himself and running off.
Click to expand...

thats exactly what some people suggest is happening every time the pool stats start to lag. then boom goes the payout. lol.

i think 3% of 500 BTC is more than plenty to make anyone stick around for the next commission payment.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> thats exactly what some people suggest is happening every time the pool stats start to lag. then boom goes the payout. lol.
> 
> i think 3% of 500 BTC is more than plenty to make anyone stick around for the next commission payment.


if i was making 3% of 500BTC that quickly, id quit my job lol


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Too late to jump on the Lotto coin boat? I think it is.
> 
> Good thing I sold my DOGE at 230, though. Now I have a chance reclaim my lost DOGEs from previous trades and have a net profit of.. basically zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's doing the dead cat bounce but who knows where the new price floor is. I don't see it going back to 30 in the foreseeable future.


yeah that was yesterday the huge pump?

im in on trades today on GDC,LOT,EAC but only small amounts really, bought some more WDC while its low for the long haul,

im all out of doge unless it gets on a hyper train again!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah that was yesterday the huge pump?
> 
> im in on trades today on GDC,LOT,EAC but only small amounts really, bought some more WDC while its low for the long haul,
> 
> im all out of doge unless it gets on a hyper train again!


I think it was all on new investors who got in on DOGE, then spotted Lotto Coin and thought, "this looks really cheap". Then they treated it as a penny stock and it got pumped like crazy in one day. I consider that rise in value to be short lived and wouldn't hold as well as DOGE.

But I still have 400k DOGE and I'm holding on to that. I just sold some to an individual, and now want to work on getting to a million. No way I can do that just with mining, at least not with my resources.


----------



## barkinos98

Lotto is so good!
I remember mining some on launch i should find my wallet


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> thats exactly what some people suggest is happening every time the pool stats start to lag. then boom goes the payout. lol.
> 
> i think 3% of 500 BTC is more than plenty to make anyone stick around for the next commission payment.
> 
> 
> 
> if i was making 3% of 500BTC that quickly, id quit my job lol
Click to expand...

15 BTC/day = loaf pinching time at the boss' desk. lol

everyday the middlecoin thread @bitcointalk is filled with speculations, accusations and so much drama, while the pool owner ignores it as hes ROLFs his way to the bank.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Lotto is so good!
> I remember mining some on launch i should find my wallet


its not worth mining! random payouts on blocks? I thought about that lol!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Lotto is so good!
> I remember mining some on launch i should find my wallet


I should've followed what that guy said on Lotto 2 days ago on Bitcointalk. Sometimes you can actually find some useful trading advice there when it's not being Trollbox Lite.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think it was all on new investors who got in on DOGE, then spotted Lotto Coin and thought, "this looks really cheap". Then they treated it as a penny stock and it got pumped like crazy in one day. I consider that rise in value to be short lived and wouldn't hold as well as DOGE.
> 
> But I still have 400k DOGE and I'm holding on to that. I just sold some to an individual, and now want to work on getting to a million. No way I can do that just with mining, at least not with my resources.


probably yeah! its still jumping up & down though, I made over 0.1 btc yesterday on it so I don't mind risking some 0.03's on each?

My EAC just paid off







bought @ 167 & sold @ 190

Im trying to get a good idea of trading as ive not been very lucky in the past?

now I just look at the chart for the last ups & downs & for the dips & buy when low, then set a sell order & sit back & cross fingers lol

so far so good! Wish me look lol


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Straight into the Mobo, in the slots named in the manual for 3 way at x16/x8/x8 (I know the bandwidth isn't as important for mining, but those are the slots Asus wants me to use. I'm praying it's not a mobo fault, because after dropping close to $900 on GPU's today, I would rather not spend more money on a new motherboard.


Anyone have any ideas? I've got the most updated BIOS ready to flash after I go clear some snow. On the bright side, it means the ambient in the basement where the rig is is around 13C.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> well guys i can't mine on my xfx 290 anymore, i get black screen after like 30min on any setting i put now. that started yesterday night and i had been mining on it for only about 2 months. Could this be cause by a driver issue? or would it be just the card it self?
> 
> the card was only mining 780kh/s tops on 1000/1500 and i could overclock it more without it crashing. So i think RMA might sound good lol


Could the VRMs be damaged? I know that some peeps were saying about the VRM temps on the XFX's being rather high!


----------



## ccRicers

I hate Cryptsy sometimes. Lag between price updates and order book means you try to buy or sell at a certain price only for that opportunity to be pulled under you like a rug when a new price is on top.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I hate Cryptsy sometimes. Lag between price updates and order book means you try to buy or sell at a certain price only for that opportunity to be pulled under you like a rug when a new price is on top.


I know, that's why I don't bother trying to fast trade! never works?

Well if my predictions are right I should know in about 4 - 6 hours if im getting this right? bet you doge goes up too? back to 190+


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I hate Cryptsy sometimes. Lag between price updates and order book means you try to buy or sell at a certain price only for that opportunity to be pulled under you like a rug when a new price is on top.


That's exactly what I said and I got grief for it. See I'm not the only one.

So , what happens to DOGE price when the Jamaican bobsleigh team turn up at the olympics ?


----------



## barkinos98

Umm guys, if you had $5k to spend on a mining thing, would you buy a heap of USB ASIC (Ice Fury-$90, 2.5GH/s), normal ASIC (HashFast Baby Jet 400Gh/s, $2250) or go with a GPU set up/preorder a reliable scrypt mining ASIC?
IDK the difficulty of bitcoins or other SHA256 coins so idk but the scrypt asics should be able to mine more variety of coins. GPU sounds interesting because building but other wise nah.
besides, the price of 6 280X Top's add up to like $2300 so theres that too, keeping in mind prices as well.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Umm guys, if you had $5k to spend on a mining thing, would you buy a heap of USB ASIC (Ice Fury-$90, 2.5GH/s), normal ASIC (HashFast Baby Jet 400Gh/s, $2250) or go with a GPU set up/preorder a reliable scrypt mining ASIC?
> IDK the difficulty of bitcoins or other SHA256 coins so idk but the scrypt asics should be able to mine more variety of coins. GPU sounds interesting because building but other wise nah.
> besides, the price of 6 280X Top's add up to like $2300 so theres that too, keeping in mind prices as well.


I thought you already built a huge mining farm? Where's this money coming from? I see how it is, have money to mine but not to buy my case







lol


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Umm guys, if you had $5k to spend on a mining thing, would you buy a heap of USB ASIC (Ice Fury-$90, 2.5GH/s), normal ASIC (HashFast Baby Jet 400Gh/s, $2250) or go with a GPU set up/preorder a reliable scrypt mining ASIC?
> IDK the difficulty of bitcoins or other SHA256 coins so idk but the scrypt asics should be able to mine more variety of coins. GPU sounds interesting because building but other wise nah.
> besides, the price of 6 280X Top's add up to like $2300 so theres that too, keeping in mind prices as well.


There is a larger risk with dedicated ASICS, say the market goes south in 3 months, you would be sitting at USB ASICS that you bought for 5k, but the are not worth a crap cause nobody wants them. With Gpu's you will still be able to sell them if the market goes south.

Then again the possible profit with ASICS is higher.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> You guys hear about give me coins pool getting hacked?


I see some messages they posted about LTC being drained from some people. My account seems ok, but I guess some people got hit. At least they say they will be crediting back all the effected accounts once they fix it.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> There is a larger risk with dedicated ASICS, say the market goes south in 3 months, you would be sitting at USB ASICS that you bought for 5k, but the are not worth a crap cause nobody wants them. With Gpu's you will still be able to sell them if the market goes south.
> 
> Then again the possible profit with ASICS is higher.


Mm..nope.

A 400 GH's ASIC is currently doing 0,11 BTC per day with minimal power comsuption compared to the 0,05 BTC of 6x 280X mining the most profitable coin (DOGE).


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Umm guys, if you had $5k to spend on a mining thing, would you buy a heap of USB ASIC (Ice Fury-$90, 2.5GH/s), normal ASIC (HashFast Baby Jet 400Gh/s, $2250) or go with a GPU set up/preorder a reliable scrypt mining ASIC?
> IDK the difficulty of bitcoins or other SHA256 coins so idk but the scrypt asics should be able to mine more variety of coins. GPU sounds interesting because building but other wise nah.
> besides, the price of 6 280X Top's add up to like $2300 so theres that too, keeping in mind prices as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you already built a huge mining farm? Where's this money coming from? I see how it is, have money to mine but not to buy my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

I built that with a friend, him being the major share holder. i get only 20% of the profit we make, and so to get your case i need more








But in all seriousness dude, after i pay my dad back the money for my farm first thing will be to get your case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Umm guys, if you had $5k to spend on a mining thing, would you buy a heap of USB ASIC (Ice Fury-$90, 2.5GH/s), normal ASIC (HashFast Baby Jet 400Gh/s, $2250) or go with a GPU set up/preorder a reliable scrypt mining ASIC?
> IDK the difficulty of bitcoins or other SHA256 coins so idk but the scrypt asics should be able to mine more variety of coins. GPU sounds interesting because building but other wise nah.
> besides, the price of 6 280X Top's add up to like $2300 so theres that too, keeping in mind prices as well.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a larger risk with dedicated ASICS, say the market goes south in 3 months, you would be sitting at USB ASICS that you bought for 5k, but the are not worth a crap cause nobody wants them. With Gpu's you will still be able to sell them if the market goes south.
> 
> Then again the possible profit with ASICS is higher.
Click to expand...

Well yeah thats the thing im thinking, since big risk=big gain i was asking.
Thing is, if 2.5gh (x49) is enough to pay itself quick as possible (Comes to like $4700 with psu, 49 hub and the stuff) it would be better, all i need to do now is get money to pay it off and then spare a few bucks to the corner.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I know, that's why I don't bother trying to fast trade! never works?
> 
> Well if my predictions are right I should know in about 4 - 6 hours if im getting this right? bet you doge goes up too? back to 190+


Yeah, I bought at 170 and waiting for it to bounce back to 200 and sell again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> That's exactly what I said and I got grief for it. See I'm not the only one.
> 
> So , what happens to DOGE price when the Jamaican bobsleigh team turn up at the olympics ?


Not sure, but I think it will find stability at a higher price. The average volume has already doubled since 7 days ago, and I highly doubt the price would go back down to 30. The Dogecoin community is looking to send an Indian skier to the Olympics next (it will require less money) and a loftier goal of funding a university project to build and launch a moon rover (you can probably guess why).


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> There is a larger risk with dedicated ASICS, say the market goes south in 3 months, you would be sitting at USB ASICS that you bought for 5k, but the are not worth a crap cause nobody wants them. With Gpu's you will still be able to sell them if the market goes south.
> 
> Then again the possible profit with ASICS is higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Mm..nope.
> 
> A 400 GH's ASIC is currently doing 0,11 BTC per day with minimal power comsuption compared to the 0,05 BTC of 6x 280X mining the most profitable coin (DOGE).
Click to expand...

Wait 400GH can push 0.11 BTC per day?







:
Damn that's nice! For most the budget i can get 0.22BTC with the current diff which would make me make the money back in about 25 days, sounds good!


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> more than likely the drivers & windows updates?
> 
> I don't know exactly what it was? but there what I messed with & ive been fine since


i reverted back to driver 13.11 9.5beta and did my updates and it still doing it! start mining for about 10min then black screen? any other solutions or what the problem might be?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> i reverted back to driver 13.11 9.5beta and did my updates and it still doing it! start mining for about 10min then black screen? any other solutions or what the problem might be?


Have you disabled ULPS?


----------



## deathlikeeric

yeah for 10k post in this thread!


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Have you disabled ULPS?


ill try that and let u know


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> i reverted back to driver 13.11 9.5beta and did my updates and it still doing it! start mining for about 10min then black screen? any other solutions or what the problem might be?


im not really sure?

maybe its what others have suggested? VRM temps or Disable ULPS although I had ULPS off when it happened.

Monitor your Vrm's if you can with gpu-z or whatever works?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> im not really sure?
> 
> maybe its what others have suggested? VRM temps or Disable ULPS although I had ULPS off when it happened.
> 
> Monitor your Vrm's if you can with gpu-z or whatever works?


The card is watercooled vrms never go above 55c, i disable ulps and testimg it right now


----------



## daguardian

Should I be switching to mine DGC from LTC now, or have I "missed the boat" so to speak?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Should I be switching to mine DGC from LTC now, or have I "missed the boat" so to speak?


up to you? but I wouldn't be mining ltc right now!


----------



## jdc122

start day trading lotto, huge swings!


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> im not really sure?
> 
> maybe its what others have suggested? VRM temps or Disable ULPS although I had ULPS off when it happened.
> 
> Monitor your Vrm's if you can with gpu-z or whatever works?


Well that didnt fix them problem still black screen, might it be my psu? If so how can i test it?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> start day trading lotto, huge swings!


hmm, I wouldn't say that!

Im left with a LOT trade but it has a few hours yet before it should go up again, im not counting on it though?

it is swinging though! just not the right way yet lol


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> Well that didnt fix them problem still black screen, might it be my psu? If so how can i test it?


check if the PSU is really warm when it happens? it could be when it hits a certain temp it shortly loses power or current & causing a gpu crash?

that's what I suspected at first, then i just did some updates & stuff & it was fine after that?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> check if the PSU is really warm when it happens? it could be when it hits a certain temp it shortly loses power or current & causing a gpu crash?
> 
> that's what I suspected at first, then i just did some updates & stuff & it was fine after that?


well there's a weird smell coming from the psu, and it doesnt get super warm... which i had another psu to test to see if it really... cause itried about everything even cleared cmos to see and no luck


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Mm..nope.
> 
> A 400 GH's ASIC is currently doing 0,11 BTC per day with minimal power comsuption compared to the 0,05 BTC of 6x 280X mining the most profitable coin (DOGE).


I was getting that with a GPU last year.

You know, this seems more like a failure of innovation and competition than a success to me. There's something a bit stupid about not being able to just relax, cooperate and accept a moderate flow of coin rather than building warehouses full of kit to eke a little bit more than the other guy. I hope it all crashes now.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> well there's a weird smell coming from the psu, and it doesnt get super warm... which i had another psu to test to see if it really... cause itried about everything even cleared cmos to see and no luck


which psu are you using the xfx or the ocz?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> which psu are you using the xfx or the ocz?


xfx 750w gold only about 1 year old


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> xfx 750w gold only about 1 year old


id say its not the PSU then!

Stumped, ive no idea? must be the GPU, although lots of gamers have the same problem!

Try 13.9 drivers & if still no joy, Return the card


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I was getting that with a GPU last year.
> 
> You know, this seems more like a failure of innovation and competition than a success to me. There's something a bit stupid about not being able to just relax, cooperate and accept a moderate flow of coin rather than building warehouses full of kit to eke a little bit more than the other guy. I hope it all crashes now.


Negative nancy much?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> id say its not the PSU then!
> 
> Stumped, ive no idea? must be the GPU, although lots of gamers have the same problem!
> 
> Try 13.9 drivers & if still no joy, Return the card


but i always ran the 13.11 beta drivers and mined on it for 2months+ since i got the card, and never had any issue


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Negative nancy much?


Don't worry it will all collapse. Gov in the UK is pushing to get water cannons because the cops have told them there's trouble ahead. There's trouble ahead partly due to resource constraint not keeping up with the stupendous financial folly of endless credit. I don't see bitcoin helping with this if it's all gobbled by a few dicks with ASIC farms running on megawatts of electricity. Most of the planet would be better off buying seeds and guns than bitcoins.

New model needed.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I was getting that with a GPU last year.
> 
> You know, this seems more like a failure of innovation and competition than a success to me. There's something a bit stupid about not being able to just relax, cooperate and accept a moderate flow of coin rather than building warehouses full of kit to eke a little bit more than the other guy. I hope it all crashes now.


You are welcome to sit back and relax, no one is forcing you to eke out anything. People who put in the most time/money will be the guys at the top, whats new about this?

Edit: Just saw your last post... I see your preparing for a government collapse with Bitcoins or something? Personally I was preparing for the Zombie apocalypse and the second coming of Jesus.


----------



## barkinos98

Yay, i learned blue jets can not be purchased.
And i cant find a reliable looking and cheap mining company; BFL is scam pros afaik and KNC is 10 grand :/
any company anyone can suggest? im looking more into machines than USB sticks, as i can somewhat reuse most the stuff in the machines it appears, in case of a fail.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm tempted to put my 7970 that I have up for sale back in my rig to get my 730khps I was getting back as oppose to the 550 that I'm getting with my 280X.


Give me! How sexy would that be with mine



I has doge... though I'd want a tri-fire board, so time to time I could game or bench for fun!

Anyway I have switched from [email protected] back to multipool's doge. A month ago, Hashfaster greatly outperformed fast-pool, doge.dedicated, and multi. Now, not so much. Hashfaster seem's to be struggling these days.

Put a post on The Stilt's thread over at litecointalk. He improved my 7970's kh/s by over 100 each, basically they can take overclocks now. Prior, any clock change from stock would result in abysmal kh/s.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Negative nancy much?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry it will all collapse. Gov in the UK is pushing to get water cannons because the cops have told them there's trouble ahead. There's trouble ahead partly due to resource constraint not keeping up with the stupendous financial folly of endless credit. I don't see bitcoin helping with this if it's all gobbled by a few dicks with ASIC farms running on megawatts of electricity. Most of the planet would be better off buying seeds and guns than bitcoins.
> 
> New model needed.
Click to expand...

Hide yo wife, hide yo kids, hide yo... doge?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> You are welcome to sit back and relax, no one is forcing you to eke out anything. People who put in the most time/money will be the guys at the top, whats new about this?
> 
> Edit: Just saw your last post... I see your preparing for a government collapse with Bitcoins or something? Personally I was preparing for the Zombie apocalypse and the second coming of Jesus.


Bad reply - nothing new about this is the problem. You should know that one of the reasons for bitcoin release was precisely to undermine governments and their banking partners, not just to make a new aristocracy of people with capital and CPU real estate. So far so fail.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Don't worry it will all collapse. Gov in the UK is pushing to get water cannons because the cops have told them there's trouble ahead. There's trouble ahead partly due to resource constraint not keeping up with the stupendous financial folly of endless credit. I don't see bitcoin helping with this if it's all gobbled by a few dicks with ASIC farms running on megawatts of electricity. Most of the planet would be better off buying seeds and guns than bitcoins.
> 
> New model needed.


Im above the Law. That's why I look down on the Courts lol


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, let's see.
How many people have given up gaming to mine coin instead ?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So, let's see.
> How many people have given up gaming to mine coin instead ?


Not I. I still pause mining and game for 3 hrs a day.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not I. I still pause mining and game for 3 hrs a day.


I still game, Just not as much? I turn off the 7990 in slot 1 & fodder away


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So, let's see.
> How many people have given up gaming to mine coin instead ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not I. I still pause mining and game for 3 hrs a day.


1997 Game of the year Total Annihilation does not affect my kh/s


----------



## dogbiscuit

Most games are nationalistic, centred on imperialist style resource conflicts driven by govs, banks and debt. It's easy to spend 3hrs brainwashing yourself into this mindset. You'll notice that coin mining takes you out of this in a couple of ways- if it's attractive enough to actually make you stop with the Battlefield. One is because it relieves you from the constant VR propaganda, and two, it actually pushes resources into a borderless new financial effort which, it may be said, is the very antithesis of the mentality that drives and sponsors your gaming.
That's pretty interesting. Not underestimating anyone's intelligence here am I ? Good.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Bad reply - nothing new about this is the problem. You should know that one of the reasons for bitcoin release was precisely to undermine governments and their banking partners, not just to make a new aristocracy of people with capital and CPU real estate. So far so fail.


There is a difference between getting around the government with an alternative currency and expecting a collapse. Anyone who was expecting that the government would collapse and they would have this alt coin currency did not think it though very well. Whatever the original intentions were, it is what it is now. If you do not like it then you are welcome to not participate. What were you expecting though? People to have the opportunity to make a bunch of money and not take it? Such optimism for people, such pessimism for the government.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Most games are nationalistic, centred on imperialist style resource conflicts driven by govs, banks and debt. It's easy to spend 3hrs brainwashing yourself into this mindset. You'll notice that coin mining takes you out of this in a couple of ways- if it's attractive enough to actually make you stop with the Battlefield. One is because it relieves you from the constant VR propaganda, and two, it actually pushes resources into a borderless new financial effort which, it may be said, is the very antithesis of the mentality that drives and sponsors your gaming.
> That's pretty interesting. Not underestimating anyone's intelligence here am I ? Good.


Put down the cool-aid


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Put down the cool-aid


Brah, it's Kool-Aid*.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Put down the cool-aid


Stop with your propaganda :chugs kool-aid:

Edit: we are getting quite off topic now aren't we... All crazyness aside, what do people think the price of Doge will do over the next couple of days? Crazy week.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Most games are nationalistic, centred on imperialist style resource conflicts driven by govs, banks and debt. It's easy to spend 3hrs brainwashing yourself into this mindset. You'll notice that coin mining takes you out of this in a couple of ways- if it's attractive enough to actually make you stop with the Battlefield. One is because it relieves you from the constant VR propaganda, and two, it actually pushes resources into a borderless new financial effort which, it may be said, is the very antithesis of the mentality that drives and sponsors your gaming.
> That's pretty interesting. Not underestimating anyone's intelligence here am I ? Good.


No! I am a Vile intellectual lol

you know we are all working for the CIA/NSA & MI6 right?
what do you think we are mining away at!
we are storing the internet for them so they can capitalize on are past & as Obama has proclaimed we will be incarcerated for crimes we haven't even committed yet! Precrime









dogbiscuit we are no longer human! We are half robot lol, man has merged with machines!

Welcome to the new breed! Its called **** EVOLUTIS

who knows? its all just a theory!

But are they conspiring?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There is a difference between getting around the government with an alternative currency and expecting a collapse. Anyone who was expecting that the government would collapse and they would have this alt coin currency did not think it though very well. Whatever the original intentions were, it is what it is now. If you do not like it then you are welcome to not participate. What were you expecting though? People to have the opportunity to make a bunch of money and not take it? Such optimism for people, such pessimism for the government.


If you get around the government it will collapse, insofar as you are contributing to this then then the original intention in bearing fruit. The intention was indeed to put money in the hands of a new bunch of people, so it's succeeding in that way too, to a degree. ASIC farms can't be sustainable, China has so much smog it's sending it over to LA. Time to quit with the coal burning and try something else.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Put down the cool-aid


Depends - is it Ken Kesey Kool Aid or Jim Jones Kool Aid ?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> If you get around the government it will collapse, insofar as you are contributing to this then then the original intention in bearing fruit. The intention was indeed to put money in the hands of a new bunch of people, so it's succeeding in that way too, to a degree. ASIC farms can't be sustainable, China has so much smog it's sending it over to LA. Time to quit with the coal burning and try something else.


Quite the dramatic announcement of a hardware sale I must say... So what are you selling and for how much? Since your out of mining and all, and obviously you wouldn't use your gfx cards to play that gov propaganda crap.

Edit: Also getting around the gov does not mean you should expect a collapse. Corporations get around the government using tax loopholes allllll day. This is basically at it's core a tax loophole, the governments of the world will survive.


----------



## meckert15834

decided to take a break from all the madness and went back to Nut. holding 10 million am going to shoot for 20 then come back and check out the market prices and hope i didnt miss the big DOGE bubble


----------



## dogbiscuit

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Im above the Law. That's why I look down on the Courts lol
> 
> Bitcoin is dooming the EDL and all like them - if it goes according to plan.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quite the dramatic announcement of a hardware sale I must say... So what are you selling and for how much? Since your out of mining and all, and obviously you wouldn't use your gfx cards to play that gov propaganda crap.


Oh, devastating daaahling, devastating.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Im above the Law. That's why I look down on the Courts lol
> 
> Bitcoin is dooming the EDL and all like them - if it goes according to plan.


So is a FOTL doomed too?

Cause I thought people were starting to wake up!

If it is going to happen? it is going to happen? Not much you can do otherwise?

anyway its









If you want you can donate all your virtual currency to me! although you may need it in the future to pay the C02/Air toll


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yay, i learned blue jets can not be purchased.
> And i cant find a reliable looking and cheap mining company; BFL is scam pros afaik and KNC is 10 grand :/
> any company anyone can suggest? im looking more into machines than USB sticks, as i can somewhat reuse most the stuff in the machines it appears, in case of a fail.


I would avoid any ASIC under 1TH. Difficulty is rising and will rise by a significant amount once the new ASICs hit consumers (Cointerra, KNC Neptune).


----------



## dogbiscuit

"So is a FOTL doomed too?"

I don't know what's going to happen to fruits of the loom.


----------



## MotO

So, ugh, back on topic. Middlecoin payout is looking good again.

Does anybody undervolt the CPU, too? I'm thinking of undervolting and underclocking as far as it will go if AM3+ are unlocked.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> "So is a FOTL doomed too?"
> 
> I don't know what's going to happen to fruits of the loom.


Fruit of the loom lol

Do you know what im talking about?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Also getting around the gov does not mean you should expect a collapse. Corporations get around the government using tax loopholes allllll day. This is basically at it's core a tax loophole, the governments of the world will survive.


Eh ? Those same corporations pay nice bribes, I mean donations to the political parties in order to keep their tax evading status quo

I hope for government failures in their current form and a change in the power status quo to allow to honest folk into power who will put the people of a nation before their own vested interests, however virtual currency is not going to have much effect on these kinds of things as once the currency becomes commonly accepted as tender then the regulations and taxing will be enforced upon us, few will fight this but the majority will just sit idly by and miss the chance to help shift this dynamic


----------



## korruptedkaos

looks like LOT is nosediving









guess I was wrong about that one today?

does anyone else keep seeing that 165 sell order on cryptsy for Doge?

something fishy about it! is it a Bot?


----------



## thebufenator

So I feel like trading some LTC and day trading.......what is a good market for LTC right now?


----------



## Nhb93

One of my GPU's is showing 6 accepted and 5 stale on GUIMiner, but the other is 10/2. Am I doing something wrong?

And that third GPU is still MIA even with a BIOS update.

EDIT: And I just noticed that no GPU's are showing up in HW Monitor. This is getting weird.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Fruit of the loom lol
> 
> Do you know what im talking about?


Feet on the lawn.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yay, i learned blue jets can not be purchased.
> And i cant find a reliable looking and cheap mining company; BFL is scam pros afaik and KNC is 10 grand :/
> any company anyone can suggest? im looking more into machines than USB sticks, as i can somewhat reuse most the stuff in the machines it appears, in case of a fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I would avoid any ASIC under 1TH. Difficulty is rising and will rise by a significant amount once the new ASICs hit consumers (Cointerra, KNC Neptune).
Click to expand...

So, GPU mining or waiting for scrypt asic?
or both if i can manage to; preorder scrypt asic while mining GPU?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> looks like LOT is nosediving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I was wrong about that one today?
> 
> does anyone else keep seeing that 165 sell order on cryptsy for Doge?
> 
> something fishy about it! is it a Bot?


The 165 order is just a stuck order... Act as if it is not there. You can tell where the real market price is by looking at where the sell orders and the buy orders match up... At the time of this post it is 175


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Feet on the lawn.


nah keep guessing, I thought you was intelligent


----------



## Krusher33

Coinye started back up? Oh gawd...


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Feet on the lawn.


Fresh oil to lubricate
Fall over Tim's labrador


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The 165 order is just a stuck order... Act as if it is not there. You can tell where the real market price is by looking at where the sell orders and the buy orders match up... At the time of this post it is 175


yeah, its just been there all day?

I thought it may be a bot? its not really helping being stuck there is it?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Fresh oil to lubricate
> Fall over Tim's labrador


are you joking?

or do you really not know!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Coinye started back up? Oh gawd...


I just need that to hit an exchange one day









DId you see my post a few pages back about the FS 7970 you have and the bad hashing 280 you have?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Coinye started back up? Oh gawd...
> 
> 
> 
> I just need that to hit an exchange one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DId you see my post a few pages back about the FS 7970 you have and the bad hashing 280 you have?
Click to expand...

This exchange just opened yesterday. Proceed at your own risk: crycurex.com

As for the 7970, I couldn't tell if serious... if you're serious, pm me.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> So, GPU mining or waiting for scrypt asic?
> or both if i can manage to; preorder scrypt asic while mining GPU?


I wouldn't preorder a scrypt ASIC, way to risky.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> So, GPU mining or waiting for scrypt asic?
> or both if i can manage to; preorder scrypt asic while mining GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't preorder a scrypt ASIC, way to risky.
Click to expand...

screw it then 280X's/7950's it is


----------



## PCSarge

ive officially dropped doge to test some other currencies...

currently IFC is looking very viable, the price has been climbing steadily the last few days.

casinocoin also looks viable, but it would seem the wallet wont sync.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ive officially dropped doge to test some other currencies...
> 
> currently IFC is looking very viable, the price has been climbing steadily the last few days.
> 
> casinocoin also looks viable, but it would seem the wallet wont sync.


Right behind you. Casino is what I was thinking but yes the wallet won't sync. I don't see anything about a mandatory edit of the conf. file required... so I don't know. - It's syncing, finally

Doge diff is 1300 and rising. Next on my alt hitlist is Casino, Global, back to WDC, maybe earth.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'm not sure why people switch off of Doge when it is as consistant (profitability wise) as it is. All it takes is one difficulty retarget for Casino Coin to become terrible to mine. Right now the difficulty just dropped so it looks like a good coin, but when the prices follow and the difficulty rises it will not be in the same situation. Doge is almost always the best coin to mine after the market equalizes, so you do not have to keep switching between coins.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not sure why people switch off of Doge when it is as consistant (profitability wise) as it is. All it takes is one difficulty retarget for Casino Coin to become terrible to mine. Right now the difficulty just dropped so it looks like a good coin, but when the prices follow and the difficulty rises it will not be in the same situation. Doge is almost always the best coin to mine after the market equalizes, so you do not have to keep switching between coins.


ive gone to IFC because its actually outdoing doge for me on profitability, i can mine 1.5ltc/day worth of IFC atm, which goes to about 0.04 btc on trade over. i only get 0.018 btc/day on doge.

i have to keep myself way in the green profitability wise, the condo tower im in started making power an extra cost by itself for each unit, they started power bills in january.

thus i am paying 8 cents a KWH for power for my rigs. so i must watch my profitability.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ive gone to IFC because its actually outdoing doge for me on profitability, i can mine 1.5ltc/day worth of IFC atm, which goes to about 0.04 btc on trade over. i only get 0.018 btc/day on doge.
> 
> i have to keep myself way in the green profitability wise, the condo tower im in started making power an extra cost by itself for each unit, they started power bills in january.
> 
> thus i am paying 8 cents a KWH for power for my rigs. so i must watch my profitability.


What are your hashrates?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, seriously, stop posting so much! Can't keep up like this.

Barkinos, don't buy ASICs man! That's dumb...Difficulty changes every 10 days or so, and you won't get ROI or your profits will decline rather fast.
GPU is where it's at, and this goes to all the folks asking about sha256 asics, or any dedicated device. A gpu is heaps better in the long run, and cheaper.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, seriously, stop posting so much! Can't keep up like this.
> 
> Barkinos, don't buy ASICs man! That's dumb...Difficulty changes every 10 days or so, and you won't get ROI or your profits will decline rather fast.
> GPU is where it's at, and this goes to all the folks asking about sha256 asics, or any dedicated device. A gpu is heaps better in the long run, and cheaper.


I too read every single post I haven't seen since last log on.... Today was some 150 posts over 11 pages maybe.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What are your hashrates?


ive got 2.4 mhash total between 3 rigs


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Update. The pc started rebooting constantly so i took both cards out. Tried one card at a time at different slots but the monitor won't show anything. Also tried a different monitor with the same results. I noticed that all fan headers apart from the cpu one seem to be dead. All three fans i had on don't power up .
> Does this mean the mobo crapped out?


Update 2
Took both cards and my psu out and tried them on a friend's computer. I also tried his card on my motherboard. The situation is actually worse than i expected. Both my cards dead as it seems. The pc will get to the windows logo screen but that's about it. The monitor goes dark and nothing else happens. His 7870 on my pc does nothing. The monitor stays in standby mode indefinitely even though the gpu fans are spinning. Conclusion: The freaking motherboard died and killed 2 brand new cards


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, seriously, stop posting so much! Can't keep up like this.
> 
> Barkinos, don't buy ASICs man! That's dumb...Difficulty changes every 10 days or so, and you won't get ROI or your profits will decline rather fast.
> GPU is where it's at, and this goes to all the folks asking about sha256 asics, or any dedicated device. A gpu is heaps better in the long run, and cheaper.


Alright then mate, its either going to be 6x HD7950 (reference) or 5x 280X, and im leaning more towards the 7950 option. Sounds good eh?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody flashed a laptop's BIOS before? I flashed my M15x because my GPU usage was at 5% in L4D, now I can't get into the BIOS.

Everything works, but when I spam that F2 key at start up it goes straight to Windows.


----------



## Krusher33

I'd go for the 280X's for the resell value but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ive got 2.4 mhash total between 3 rigs


That's odd.. right now I am averaging 0.009 BTC worth of Doge every day with only 700 Kh/s... it doesn't add up proportionately with your specs. Anyways I see that IFC is ultra-cheap, you got more profit out of it merely mining or do you have to trade up as well? IFC has been taken out of CoinWarz for a while now, or rather it's no longer updated.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Update. The pc started rebooting constantly so i took both cards out. Tried one card at a time at different slots but the monitor won't show anything. Also tried a different monitor with the same results. I noticed that all fan headers apart from the cpu one seem to be dead. All three fans i had on don't power up .
> Does this mean the mobo crapped out?
> 
> 
> 
> Update 2
> Took both cards and my psu out and tried them on a friend's computer. I also tried his card on my motherboard. The situation is actually worse than i expected. Both my cards dead as it seems. The pc will get to the windows logo screen but that's about it. The monitor goes dark and nothing else happens. His 7870 on my pc does nothing. The monitor stays in standby mode indefinitely even though the gpu fans are spinning. Conclusion: The freaking motherboard died and killed 2 brand new cards
Click to expand...

That really sucks, I wouldn't expect a mobo to kill gpu's also, usually its the PSU that will take out multiple components when they fail.


----------



## thrgk

Anyone mining WDC? I might do some of those, are those twice as hard to mine tho? Since they are double the price?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I don't know if anyone really cares on this thread, but I just got out of one of my classes and our professor let us know that this is the first semester that we will be covering Bitcoins during the currency exchange unit of the course. After class he asked if I would share my experience of mining/trading with the class in a presentation. This is going to be a fun year!


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That really sucks, I wouldn't expect a mobo to kill gpu's also, usually its the PSU that will take out multiple components when they fail.


That's what i thought too but after trying my PSU on his system it seems a motherboard can do it. I didn't have much time to test it but i run a couple of benchmarks and it seemed to be working fine. Reminds me of a problem i had about 2 years ago where all evidence suggested the psu was causing a bootloop but after buying a new one (the one i have now) i found out it was actually the gpu causing it.


----------



## Kozanitis96

What miner would you suggest me and what currency is more efficient? Bitcoin?litecoin? Dogecoin?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't know if anyone really cares on this thread, but I just got out of one of my classes and our professor let us know that this is the first semester that we will be covering Bitcoins during the currency exchange unit of the course. After class he asked if I would share my experience of mining/trading with the class in a presentation. This is going to be a fun year!


dont forget to talk about dogecoins too!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Alright then mate, its either going to be 6x HD7950 (reference) or 5x 280X, and im leaning more towards the 7950 option. Sounds good eh?


280X, get 4 or 5 per rig. Most cost effective solution, either that or 4x290 rigs. Don't mix em, it's a pain...been there, done that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'd go for the 280X's for the resell value but that's just my opinion.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> What miner would you suggest me and what currency is more efficient? Bitcoin?litecoin? Dogecoin?


www.middlecoin.com

Use sgminer 4.0.0:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn

I should update the OP...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> dont forget to talk about dogecoins too!!


Doge will be a main talking point for sure!


----------



## spena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Doge will be a main talking point for sure!


for how long..


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spena*
> 
> for how long..


the only coin that stared as a joke and no one believed in it other than starter miners and thanks to the community now its the most profitable coin to mine, also many litecoin miners are switching to doge and when the block reward halves expect a increase in price, easily this year doge can reach 1000 satoshis per doge


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's odd.. right now I am averaging 0.009 BTC worth of Doge every day with only 700 Kh/s... it doesn't add up proportionately with your specs. Anyways I see that IFC is ultra-cheap, you got more profit out of it merely mining or do you have to trade up as well? IFC has been taken out of CoinWarz for a while now, or rather it's no longer updated.


just from mining. i know the doge count doesnt add up, ive tried many pools with the same result after a day.

i can push over 500k ifc/ day, which evens out to around 1.6ltc


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone mining WDC? I might do some of those, are those twice as hard to mine tho? Since they are double the price?


WDC mining difficulty has been pretty low for a while, its been a good time to mine it.


----------



## Playapplepie

I am having trouble with getting my Dogecoin wallet to sync with the network. It is stuck at 25900 blocks remaining and won't move, even if I close and restart it. In fact, the number of blocks remaining increases as more blocks are found. The block number rose to 25902 just in typing this post.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I am having trouble with getting my Dogecoin wallet to sync with the network. It is stuck at 25900 blocks remaining and won't move, even if I close and restart it. In fact, the number of blocks remaining increases as more blocks are found. The block number rose to 25902 just in typing this post.


whats your wallet version?


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> whats your wallet version?


v0.6.4.0-unk-beta


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> v0.6.4.0-unk-beta


I think you are not in the right version of the dogecoin wallet and probably on the wrong chain too. read this to fix it

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1ug9h1/syncing_from_13_will_very_likely_put_you_on_the/and%2520keep%2520mining%2520Dogecoin
!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> WDC mining difficulty has been pretty low for a while, its been a good time to mine it.


Yea thats what I thought, just use this website, https://wdc.d2.cc/ and I will get mining

BTW what wallet do u use for WDC? got a link?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> WDC mining difficulty has been pretty low for a while, its been a good time to mine it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thats what I thought, just use this website, https://wdc.d2.cc/ and I will get mining
> 
> BTW what wallet do u use for WDC? got a link?
Click to expand...

The one here, http://worldcoinfoundation.org/en, download links at the bottom.


----------



## fleetfeather

anyone got a link to a guide for mining yacoin on NV (780 Ti Classy) and windows? I'll be out of the country for the next month and want to leave my pc running









also, are there options to out there to automate the mining startup process if the PC BSOD's due to instability? (I'm not expecting it to happen as I don't think I'll be mining on the CPU, but it would be nice as a failsafe)


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> anyone got a link to a guide for mining yacoin on NV (780 Ti Classy) and windows? I'll be out of the country for the next month and want to leave my pc running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, are there options to out there to automate the mining startup process if the PC BSOD's due to instability? (I'm not expecting it to happen as I don't think I'll be mining on the CPU, but it would be nice as a failsafe)


just install logmein free and then you can control it remotely. Just make sure windows is set to RESTART if BSOD happen.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> anyone got a link to a guide for mining yacoin on NV (780 Ti Classy) and windows? I'll be out of the country for the next month and want to leave my pc running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, are there options to out there to automate the mining startup process if the PC BSOD's due to instability? (I'm not expecting it to happen as I don't think I'll be mining on the CPU, but it would be nice as a failsafe)


Running the classy underwater?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> just install logmein free and then you can control it remotely. Just make sure windows is set to RESTART if BSOD happen.


ahh a superb idea.







I trust logmein isn't bandwidth intensive? I'm not worried about data usage, but rather just my upload and download rate.

now i really DO need a source of info for getting into yacoin hah


----------



## zemco999

I thought Logmein was no longer free?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> just install logmein free and then you can control it remotely. Just make sure windows is set to RESTART if BSOD happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh a superb idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust logmein isn't bandwidth intensive? I'm not worried about data usage, but rather just my upload and download rate.
> 
> now i really DO need a source of info for getting into yacoin hah
Click to expand...

Sadly Logmein Free is no longer, they are forcing Free users to pay now... Teamviewer might work?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sadly Logmein Free is no longer, they are forcing Free users to pay now... Teamviewer might work?


TeamViewer does work well. Full GPU API's are available (fan speed, core temps, etc) for your software of choice as opposed to using RDP.

Just make sure you enable unattended access on the machine you plan to remote into.


----------



## fleetfeather

ahh very useful info guys, thanks









this link here is what clued me on to the topic of yacoin mining on my rig. it looks like some guys are trying to sort out a windows environment as we speak, but it's not sorted yet. maybe i'll just have to get Teamviewer organised for a remote setup at a later date?









edit: in the mean time, is there anything really worth my time as a 780 Ti owner? as I said, my pc with be unattended for about 3-4 weeks









edit2: sorry, I know "worth my time" is very subjective. let me clarify: is there anything out there which can comfortably net me >100 bucks of value in about 3-4 weeks? note that I don't get charged utilities etc.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh very useful info guys, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this link here is what clued me on to the topic of yacoin mining on my rig. it looks like some guys are trying to sort out a windows environment as we speak, but it's not sorted yet. maybe i'll just have to get Teamviewer organised for a remote setup at a later date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: in the mean time, is there anything really worth my time as a 780 Ti owner? as I said, my pc with be unattended for about 3-4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit2: sorry, I know "worth my time" is very subjective. let me clarify: is there anything out there which can comfortably net me >100 bucks of value in about 3-4 weeks? note that I don't get charged utilities etc.


I was going that way with dodge, but for an unmonitored computer, it's hard to say. Well, at least it wont be most of the time. But I'd recommend PTS.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I was going that way with dodge, but for an unmonitored computer, it's hard to say. Well, at least it wont be most of the time. But I'd recommend PTS.


sorry, missed your original question; no my classy is still on air (thus I'm trying to bolster my bank to get it under water hehe)

alright then, ill look into PTS. First step for me is organising a wallet tho, right?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> sorry, missed your original question; no my classy is still on air (thus I'm trying to bolster my bank to get it under water hehe)
> 
> alright then, ill look into PTS. First step for me is organising a wallet tho, right?


Yep, they say a local wallet is better as its in your PC. If exchanges crash, then your money's gone or something like that. But if your PC crashes, well then you can blame yourself.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yep, they say a local wallet is better as its in your PC. If exchanges crash, then your money's gone or something like that. But if your PC crashes, well then you can blame yourself.


understood







do i need a specific wallet for PTS, or would you recommend anything in particular?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> WDC mining difficulty has been pretty low for a while, its been a good time to mine it.


just started mining, got 1 WDC so far lol. hopefully the price goes up some, it seems its actually better for $$$ than DOGE was .


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I just want to double check. I am getting ready to back-up all of my wallets, is the only thing I need to do is Put the wallet.dat file onto a USB key and put it somewhere safe?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> understood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i need a specific wallet for PTS, or would you recommend anything in particular?


Well man, from my knowledge, there are two versions of the PTS wallet, or what I could find. In this link, they give you the 0.2 one. There's also another 0.4 version out there, don't remember exactly where.

But I couldn't get it to run as I wasn't able to sync the wallet, tried both versions. May be its with my windows, I guess you can confirm that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I just want to double check. I am getting ready to back-up all of my wallets, is the only thing I need to do is Put the wallet.dat file onto a USB key and put it somewhere safe?


I wouldn't just rely on the USB man. As it's just flash storage, it can get corrupt in time. As long as there's a possibility for something like that, well it's just never good enough.

May be printing the passcodes on paper or something, not exactly sure how it goes though...


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Well man, from my knowledge, there are two versions of the PTS wallet, or what I could find. In this link, they give you the 0.2 one. There's also another 0.4 version out there, don't remember exactly where.


http://protoshares.com/index.html#download

That link is for the version 0.4.0 of the PTS wallet. It should have all the nodes built in that you need to connect and download the blockchain but it can take a few minutes to start. If it doesn't work, check the forum. There's a thread about how to add additional nodes via the console.


----------



## fleetfeather

I've got 0.4 syncing atm. 9 weeks behind. My internet is capped/shapped during office hours, so it'll take a while.

Is there anything else I can be doing in the meantime?

---

(did everyone else here have a brutal time trying to break into cryptocurrencies? for me, the language and terminology is from a different planet...)


----------



## Nhb93

Well I finally got all 3 GPU's to be useable for mining, but then while unplugging a space heater, I flipped the on/off switch on the surge protector, and wiped my SSD with Windows on it.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Well I finally got all 3 GPU's to be useable for mining, but then while unplugging a space heater, I flipped the on/off switch on the surge protector, and wiped my SSD with Windows on it.


great job lad. get back to reinstalling.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Darn...that sucks :/

Use pendrives and BAMT or CraPE.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Darn...that sucks :/
> 
> Use pendrives and BAMT or CraPE.


or start using mechanicals instead of SSDs, not like a mining rig even needs an SSD cause its on forever unless the power is down or you upgrade it.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've got 0.4 syncing atm. 9 weeks behind. My internet is capped/shapped during office hours, so it'll take a while.
> 
> Is there anything else I can be doing in the meantime?
> 
> ---
> 
> (did everyone else here have a brutal time trying to break into cryptocurrencies? for me, the language and terminology is from a different planet...)


It certainly did for me, took some good help from antonio, a helpful guy on this forum, and now its like fun.


----------



## Nhb93

Wait, it's not wiped, but it wasn't showing up in BIOS as bootable media. I'm only still using it because Windows was already still installed, and it's just faster to do it like this. If I can't get it to work on the mining rig, I'll just put it in the "other" mining rig (single 270, but also going to be used for gaming when it needs to), with the other SSD I have and a 1TB Black and use my old 250GB HDD for Windows for mining, or just a pen drive.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Morning Folks!

Yawn Yawn Yawn,


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Anybody know how to download sgminer? There is no zip folder to download from the github page.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Anybody know how to download sgminer? There is no zip folder to download from the github page.


here you go

sgminer-master.zip 440k .zip file


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> here you go
> 
> sgminer-master.zip 440k .zip file


Thanks, I did that through the github page but there is no application in there? Not sure what to do next.


----------



## korruptedkaos

hmmm, what should I be mining?

im still thinking DGC or WDC?

is everyone moving off Doge now, or am I the only one who see's its not as profitable as it suggests it is!

Thoughts guys?, what you going to move too?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks, I did that through the github page but there is no application in there? Not sure what to do next.


The creator said he doesn't own, nor does he want to own, a Windows machine. So, another individual compiled the source for Windows.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn

I'm running it as I write this. Configuration and command line options are the same as CGMiner.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks, I did that through the github page but there is no application in there? Not sure what to do next.


oh I thought you was using Linux?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn

theres some preconfigured .bins too you may want mess about with?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Darn...that sucks :/
> 
> Use pendrives and BAMT or CraPE.


For the life of me I cannot get BAMT to work. Every time I start my miners it just give me a window saying it is starting and sits there. The GPUmon application never updates either and I cannot even connect using a browser, although RDP works fine. I have tried several USB drives with the latest version and it's always the same.

Is CRAPE is easier?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> The creator said he doesn't own, nor does he want to own, a Windows machine. So, another individual compiled the source for Windows.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn
> 
> I'm running it as I write this. Configuration and command line options are the same as CGMiner.


how is it?

are you running on Linux or windows?


----------



## fleetfeather

Oh god, I'm lost.

Should I PM someone specific to get help with setting up my rig for PTS GPU mining? I don't want to spam this thread with bad questions -___-


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh god, I'm lost.
> 
> Should I PM someone specific to get help with setting up my rig for PTS GPU mining? I don't want to spam this thread with bad questions -___-


there is a thread here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1448495/cpu-mining-extravaganza-primecoin-and-protoshare-mining-statistics

probably best to have a look & ask there? I have no idea with them or NV


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> The creator said he doesn't own, nor does he want to own, a Windows machine. So, another individual compiled the source for Windows.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn
> 
> theres some preconfigured .bins too you may want mess about with?


Nope, running Windowz here. Way too much of a noob to try Linux lol. Thanks though, +rep as well!


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know how much doge I should roughly trade 2 LTC for? Or is it better to just keep the LTC?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone know how much doge I should roughly trade 2 LTC for? Or is it better to just keep the LTC?


~30k at current rates


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone know how much doge I should roughly trade 2 LTC for? Or is it better to just keep the LTC?


I did quite the opposite today, traded, gained and kept it in BTC.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> how is it?
> 
> are you running on Linux or windows?


I'm running Windows and the main difference I see is more stability. From what I understand the cgminer creator abandoned GPU support after 3.7.2, and the sgminer creator(s) are keeping that alive along with integrating newer bug fixes cgminer is receiving. So even if my stability perception is a placebo, or pure coincidence, I like the idea of devs focusing purely on GPU mining with sgminer.

I haven't tried to modify the .cl file for efficiency, nor use a pre-compiled bin, so my hash is the same as with cgminer. I may look into it later, but I want to settle in with sgminer standard for a while first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks! +rep!


Thank you much!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> I'm running Windows and the main difference I see is more stability. From what I understand the cgminer creator abandoned GPU support after 3.7.2, and the sgminer creator(s) are keeping that alive along with integrating newer bug fixes cgminer is receiving. So even if my stability perception is a placebo, or pure coincidence, I like the idea of devs focusing purely on GPU mining with sgminer.
> 
> I haven't tried to modify the .cl file for efficiency, nor use a pre-compiled bin, so my hash is the same as with cgminer. I may look into it later, but I want to settle in with sgminer standard for a while first.
> Thank you much!


ah I see! so it is more for user's with newer cards like the r9 290 id imagine?

I may give it a go on my 280x's & see if I can get some more kh out of them, they only do 699 on top card & 680 on the other 2?

Ive tweaked them as much as I can? I still need to do the bios mods yet though? I am a bit wary incase they die & I have to return them!


----------



## meckert15834

Best R9 270x for mining? I'm going to add a second rig soon and figured the cards should be the first thing I buy because of prices going up.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Alright then mate, its either going to be 6x HD7950 (reference) or 5x 280X, and im leaning more towards the 7950 option. Sounds good eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 280X, get 4 or 5 per rig. Most cost effective solution, either that or 4x290 rigs. Don't mix em, it's a pain...been there, done that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'd go for the 280X's for the resell value but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> What miner would you suggest me and what currency is more efficient? Bitcoin?litecoin? Dogecoin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.middlecoin.com
> 
> Use sgminer 4.0.0:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1va8g2/ann_sgminer_400_release/ceqvjwn
> 
> I should update the OP...
Click to expand...

Alright man, if i can find 280X then those are it but if not HD7950 seems the best i can do


----------



## Nhb93

I still think the regular 270 offers a pretty damn good performance ratio. Stock clocks on GUIMiner, with 4 of them (estimating, since I haven't added the 4th one yet) gets right around the 1.6MH/s mark for only $800. I could probably get around 1.75MH/s if I play with some clocks and switch to sgminer from GUIMiner.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I still think the regular 270 offers a pretty damn good performance ratio. Stock clocks on GUIMiner, with 4 of them (estimating, since I haven't added the 4th one yet) gets right around the 1.6MH/s mark for only $800. I could probably get around 1.75MH/s if I play with some clocks and switch to sgminer from GUIMiner.


Before I bought my 280X I was running my 270X. The max hashrate I could get on my 270X was somewhere in the 460's. Solid card and I could see profit with multiple cards working together.


----------



## fleetfeather

it seems quite a few mining applications require you to specify a username and password in the batch file. However, the ProtoShares wallet doesn't offer anywhere to specify a password for you receiving address.

Does what I'm describing make sense to anyone? Because I'm not sure what to do haha


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> it seems quite a few mining applications require you to specify a username and password in the batch file. However, the ProtoShares wallet doesn't offer anywhere to specify a password for you receiving address.
> 
> Does what I'm describing make sense to anyone? Because I'm not sure what to do haha


You are trying to do two separate things here.

The username/password is for mining as a part of a pool. Most pools require an account to be made.

As a member of a pool, you will want your profits paid out to your wallet. No username/password for your receiving address. Just the public address.

ProtoShares specifically I don't know about mining........so the right way to do that I don't know.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> You are trying to do two separate things here.
> 
> The username/password is for mining as a part of a pool. Most pools require an account to be made.
> 
> As a member of a pool, you will want your profits paid out to your wallet. No username/password for your receiving address. Just the public address.
> 
> ProtoShares specifically I don't know about mining........so the right way to do that I don't know.


Ahh right. Thanks!

Yep, no clue how to make an account, probably because half the website is in chinese... (accompanying forum page is in english, GPU miner download page is in chinese).

and absolutely no idea how to link my receiving account either lol...

final edit: went down a different route. all good now


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> just from mining. i know the doge count doesnt add up, ive tried many pools with the same result after a day.
> 
> *i can push over 500k ifc/ day*, which evens out to around 1.6ltc


What is your hashrate? and also what pool do you use for mining?

With my 2MH, I can barely make over 130k/day!


----------



## dogbiscuit

How's the world without financial borders coming along now ? Looks like it's motoring on quite nicely.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> How's the world without financial borders coming along now ? Looks like it's motoring on quite nicely.


I started mining Moon last night, wish I had stuck with it a couple days ago, price has gone up a quite a bit! Only got like 163K atm and the diff has gone up!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I started mining Moon last night, wish I had stuck with it a couple days ago, price has gone up a quite a bit! Only got like 163K atm and the diff has gone up!


Yeah all that frothing over DOGE, but MOON is where the real action has been - from 1 to 18 in a few days. I tried getting in, buying at 7, but the servers were sticky and I got fed up of waiting for order to fill.

Then again my buddy at middlecoin seems to be trading well for me.

The money will be going out of MOON and back into something else pretty soon I guess.

I still believe in seeds and guns though (but no guns here)


----------



## dogbiscuit

So I'm going to make the price of MOON drop by transferring my small MOON holding into coinex, It knows I'm coming.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So I'm going to make the price of MOON drop by transferring my small MOON holding into coinex, It knows I'm coming.


No don't do that I have a sell order for 35 in place









How much moon you got anyway?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> No don't do that I have a sell order for 35 in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much moon you got anyway?


Ooh nosey!


----------



## thrgk

Anyone know why when I woke up one of my GPU in cgminer was labeled OFF? Why would one go off? I rebooted and its chugging along now but wish it wouldn't of gone off.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dogbiscuit

Yup, soon as my MOON starts it's journey the MOON market slumps by quarter.

I also can't get rid of an order I made earlier today - there's some bugginess to this Coinex even though it's generally OK. Maybe it can't handle high traffic ?


----------



## Eggy88

Have someone thought about buying some DOGE now? At first the idea sounded stupid for me, but after reading some news over at DailyDoge on Wolong's manipulation and feature "plans" it might not be that dumb. Supposedly Wolong holds 5bill DOGE and has been raising the price up to ~200 Satoshi and now he is taking a break from the pumping until after the Chinese New Year (31'st January) to let things calm down.

I think i'll place a large order @ 150 or so to snag up some DOGE, hopefully we will see another climb again in a week or so..

Or am i getting this all wrong, never done much stock / crypto trading and it's killing me that i've dumped close to 900k DOGE during the last weeks for a lousy 12 LTC. Had i dumped it a few days ago i could have made close to 85 LTC.


----------



## chronicfx

Anyone know if eu middlecoin would be mining mooncoin right now? I am hooked in to them but at work right now and watching mooncoin kick ass. I heard they are mining doge with no switches but i don't know if it is still current information.

Edit: the Mooncoin is back down closer to dodge now I guess I just caught a spike checking coinwars. Was telling me $500/day at 3500khash. It is at $50 now which is still great.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Have someone thought about buying some DOGE now? At first the idea sounded stupid for me, but after reading some news over at DailyDoge on Wolong's manipulation and feature "plans" it might not be that dumb. Supposedly Wolong holds 5bill DOGE and has been raising the price up to ~200 Satoshi and now he is taking a break from the pumping until after the Chinese New Year (31'st January) to let things calm down.
> 
> I think i'll place a large order @ 150 or so to snag up some DOGE, hopefully we will see another climb again in a week or so..
> 
> Or am i getting this all wrong, never done much stock / crypto trading and it's killing me that i've dumped close to 900k DOGE during the last weeks for a lousy 12 LTC. Had i dumped it a few days ago i could have made close to 85 LTC.


You may have, but the markets are rigged so unless you're in the cartel you are going to have difficulty.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> it seems quite a few mining applications require you to specify a username and password in the batch file. However, the ProtoShares wallet doesn't offer anywhere to specify a password for you receiving address.
> 
> Does what I'm describing make sense to anyone? Because I'm not sure what to do haha


The wallet just has the receiving address, but here's how it goes. Usually you register or signup for a pool and while you're doing that, you also setup your workers, meaning their usernames and passwords. Now, depending upon the pool or miner, some miners pay just need a payout address, which would be your wallet address, whereas others would just need your 'username' and 'password' of the workers of that pool. So after you've mined it from the pool, you can then transfer it to your wallet, either manually or automatically.

If it's a decent pool, most of the 'to do' steps are given on the pools page and mostly, you just need the 'username' and 'password'.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Yeah all that frothing over DOGE, but MOON is where the real action has been - from 1 to 18 in a few days. I tried getting in, buying at 7, but the servers were sticky and I got fed up of waiting for order to fill.
> 
> Then again my buddy at middlecoin seems to be trading well for me.
> 
> The money will be going out of MOON and back into something else pretty soon I guess.
> 
> I still believe in seeds and guns though (but no guns here)


Me too... and I've got plenty of _both_.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Yup, soon as my MOON starts it's journey the MOON market slumps by quarter.
> 
> I also can't get rid of an order I made earlier today - there's some bugginess to this Coinex even though it's generally OK. Maybe it can't handle high traffic ?


I believe that CoinEx is currently getting hit with a DDoS attack which is locking up the exchange and according to the rumors (chatbox) the trading was frozen on MOON due to issues/manipulation of some kind. I figured what the heck earlier in the night and bought 1M at 11... either I just tossed ~$80 in the garbage... or I'll flip it with my mined MOON when it's hopefully at least doubled.









Either way it isn't like it's real money to me anyway... I've never paid fiat for any of it... just mined and mostly on free electricity as well.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> understood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i need a specific wallet for PTS, or would you recommend anything in particular?
> 
> 
> 
> Well man, from my knowledge, there are two versions of the PTS wallet, or what I could find. In this link, they give you the 0.2 one. There's also another 0.4 version out there, don't remember exactly where.
> 
> But I couldn't get it to run as I wasn't able to sync the wallet, tried both versions. May be its with my windows, I guess you can confirm that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I just want to double check. I am getting ready to back-up all of my wallets, is the only thing I need to do is Put the wallet.dat file onto a USB key and put it somewhere safe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't just rely on the USB man. As it's just flash storage, it can get corrupt in time. As long as there's a possibility for something like that, well it's just never good enough.
> 
> May be printing the passcodes on paper or something, not exactly sure how it goes though...
Click to expand...

There is a thread somewhere in the distributed section here that guides you through on how to make paper wallets.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You may have, but the markets are rigged so unless you're in the cartel you are going to have difficulty.


oh i know that doge is manipulated, i wated for the highest price i could get this week 270 satoshis per on btc, and dumped it. no more doge for me.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> oh i know that doge is manipulated, i wated for the highest price i could get this week 270 satoshis per on btc, and dumped it. no more doge for me.


How did you know that was the highest price ? Lucky guess ?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I believe that CoinEx is currently getting hit with a DDoS attack which is locking up the exchange and according to the rumors (chatbox) the trading was frozen on MOON due to issues/manipulation of some kind. I figured what the heck earlier in the night and bought 1M at 11... either I just tossed ~$80 in the garbage... or I'll flip it with my mined MOON when it's hopefully at least doubled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way it isn't like it's real money to me anyway... I've never paid fiat for any of it... just mined and mostly on free electricity as well.


I just got a DDoS message thing when I went to the site. My browser was slowing my whole system.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There is a thread somewhere in the distributed section here that guides you through on how to make paper wallets.


Get a set of metal punches and some stainless steel, and whack your key into the metal. Super cold storage. You could bequeath something like that to future generations.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> How did you know that was the highest price ? Lucky guess ?


with cryptsy it seem by around 12-1pm doge peaks, then drops like a rock for the night.

i watched the chart trends for a few days


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> How did you know that was the highest price ? Lucky guess ?
> 
> 
> 
> with cryptsy it seem by around 12-1pm doge peaks, then drops like a rock for the night.
> 
> i watched the chart trends for a few days
Click to expand...

I thought it seemed DOGE rose at like midnight EST . the other night it was at 25. Wish it'd pop to 30

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, is it possible to watch the block chain for movement in and out of exchanges ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> with cryptsy it seem by around 12-1pm doge peaks, then drops like a rock for the night.
> 
> i watched the chart trends for a few days


Yep doge peaks are between 10 - 12 - 2, a bit different each day but you see it starting pretty quickly,

im all done with doge for now!

currently mining some DGC & LOT.

I tried to register @ coinex this morning for moon, but it is not working, have 200k moon here, but I may just keep hold of it


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Watch the IRC chat channel for Doge and it will tell you when there will be a peak... The last rise was a market manipulation that was heavily talked about over the channel. It peaks at the same times every night because that is when curtain movers are on from China.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So, is it possible to watch the block chain for movement in and out of exchanges ?


hey dogbiscuit! did you figure that out yesterday? or have you given up?


----------



## GoLDii3

Im going to get 5K DOGE. Should i sell now or wait? Currently doge is at 189.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Im going to get 5K DOGE. Should i sell now or wait? Currently doge is at 189.


id say sell? depends if you don't mind keeping hold of it or waiting?

you could always just place a sell order a bit higher & leave it to do its thing!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Yep doge peaks are between 10 - 12 - 2, a bit different each day but you see it starting pretty quickly,
> 
> im all done with doge for now!
> 
> currently mining some DGC & LOT.
> 
> I tried to register @ coinex this morning for moon, but it is not working, have 200k moon here, but I may just keep hold of it


That's around morning New York time.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I'm only getting 16,000 DOGE over the last 24 hours with 3400 kh/s, while I'm supposed to be getting close to 27,000 coins per day. Anyone else get uncharacteristically low coins per kh/s at Multipool?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm only getting 16,000 DOGE over the last 24 hours with 3400 kh/s, while I'm supposed to be getting close to 27,000 coins per day. Anyone else get uncharacteristically low coins per kh/s at Multipool?


same on any doge pool right now?

that's what I have been trying to say! Doge is a bit misleading in what it suggests you will make.
theres just to many people mining it right now


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> same on any doge pool right now?
> 
> that's what I have been trying to say! Doge is a bit misleading in what it suggests you will make.
> theres just to many people mining it right now


Okay so it's not a pool thing? Meaning it's low at other pools too? If so, that makes me feel a bit better.

I just don't get why it's a almost 60% of what it's supposed to be. I get there's block variations but multipool is a large pool and the payout should be relatively consistent.

I wonder if I'll make more money mining mooncoins.


----------



## scutzi128

A lot depends on luck considering the reward is randomized.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> That's around morning New York time.


idk what time it is there, im talking about the time on cryptsy! what time is it in china/east asia?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Okay so it's not a pool thing? Meaning it's low at other pools too? If so, that makes me feel a bit better.
> 
> I just don't get why it's a almost 60% of what it's supposed to be. I get there's block variations but multipool is a large pool and the payout should be relatively consistent.
> 
> I wonder if I'll make more money mining mooncoins.


It is because of regression to the mean, there will be some days where less blocks are found and some days where more than average are found. I have been making almost exactly what is predicted for my hashrate. It should not matter the pool if you stay there long enough as long as there is no malicious or fraudulent behavior going on by the owners/users. and no it is almost never correct to mine mooncoins over Doge. The only time Moon is more 'profitable' then doge is the short time when difficulty retargets lower, then coinwarz reports it at the new low difficulty and everyone jumps on it that does not understand it is only more profitable because of the difficulty. Then the difficulty rises during the next retarget and it makes it less profitable. This is a cycle that keeps people thinking moon is a better idea.

Edit: I am not trying to say that Moon is a bad idea, but it is definitely not the best coin to mine. Just want to clear that up with people running around saying it is more profitable than Doge.

ReEdit: Trading is a different story, Moon appears to have the volatility that makes something great to trade, esp at it's low cost, you could make quite the profit from trading the coin back and forth to BTC.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> idk what time it is there, im talking about the time on cryptsy! what time is it in china/east asia?


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/foxclocks/


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It is because of regression to the mean, there will be some days where less blocks are found and some days where more than average are found. I have been making almost exactly what is predicted for my hashrate. It should not matter the pool if you stay there long enough as long as there is no malicious or fraudulent behavior going on by the owners/users. and no it is almost never correct to mine mooncoins over Doge. The only time Moon is more 'profitable' then doge is the short time when difficulty retargets lower, then coinwarz reports it at the new low difficulty and everyone jumps on it that does not understand it is only more profitable because of the difficulty. Then the difficulty rises during the next retarget and it makes it less profitable. This is a cycle that keeps people thinking moon is a better idea.
> 
> Edit: I am not trying to say that Moon is a bad idea, but it is definitely not the best coin to mine. Just want to clear that up with people running around saying it is more profitable than Doge.
> 
> ReEdit: Trading is a different story, Moon appears to have the volatility that makes something great to trade, esp at it's low cost, you could make quite the profit from trading the coin back and forth to BTC.


I still think Doge is Fubar atm for mining though! especially its payouts.

& yes quite right about the most profitable coin, don't just use coinwarz as that's what you should be mining!

I use it as a guide & see what the more stable coins are that hold a pretty high position!

for me it seems like DGC & WDC are very stable holding quite high at stable prices to, Im just giving LOT a test today to see how it actually compares to its estimate & its actual payout?


----------



## dogbiscuit

I was moving my small holding of MOON over to coinex, but I have nearly a hundred mill I could move there too, in fact I think I will. Prepare early !

Knowing my luck it will drop to 1 before it gets there.

There are definitely bugs in coinex. It tells me I have a bunch of DOGE on order - but I have all orders cancelled. It's in the DOGE black hole.

What is their support like ?

It also, and I know other people have seen this, will make a double order - you hit the sell button and you get two orders pending.
Shoddy.


----------



## barkinos98

I had the multipool open for a while and now i have coins of all sorts... LTC/BTC trades incoming!
also, love how i can not utilize sexcoin nor there are exchanges for it which are valid....


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/foxclocks/


no thx I don't want any crappy addons in my browser thx









http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=33

ill tell you the secret dogbiscuit









FREEMAN ON THE LAND


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> idk what time it is there, im talking about the time on cryptsy! what time is it in china/east asia?
> 
> 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/foxclocks/
Click to expand...

Oh cool... I've been needing something like this while playing BF4 since I don't have a clock in my man cave.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> no thx I don't want any crappy addons in my browser thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=33
> 
> ill tell you the secret dogbiscuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREEMAN ON THE LAND


Fried Ocelot Tastes Lovely.

Didn't they finally get John Harris for his fines ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Fried Ocelot Tastes Lovely.
> 
> Didn't they finally get John Harris for his fines ?


Am I obliged to answer this question


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Am I obliged to answer this question


You're a sharp one.

The Swansea case failed to work too, as I understand it, but they put up a good fight and freaked out the court something rotten.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Watch the IRC chat channel for Doge and it will tell you when there will be a peak... The last rise was a market manipulation that was heavily talked about over the channel. It peaks at the same times every night because that is when curtain movers are on from China.


Is this related to that mysterious Wolong guy? Supposedly he has enough money to manipulate a crypto exchange but some people are saying he's genuinely interested in Doge's long term outlook.

Also has anyone taken a look at Ethereum?
http://www.coindesk.com/ethererum-launches-cryptocurrency-2-0-network/
http://ethereum.org/ethereum.html

Any thoughts on it? It's another next-generation cryptocurrency but it's a lot to take in already.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You're a sharp one.
> 
> The Swansea case failed to work too, as I understand it, but they put up a good fight and freaked out the court something rotten.


im not sure? some are better than others at using it, its just a funny game to me really, we are already considered dead to the courts! so I just show them I am alive lol

look at the Cestui Que Vie Act from 1666.









it is hard to ever keep it up properly as they will catch you out, they will try put words in your mouth to get you to slip up! most fall to the pressure rather than just act the fool & stand firm with there original statement.

its all good fun though


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Watch the IRC chat channel for Doge


http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=Shibe..&channels=%23dogecoin&prompt=1

I'm Shibe27 now, it seems

Ha, someone says

"be wary of the market tool, cryptsy has odd order above market value artificialy inflating the numbers"

Exactly !
I was dissed here for saying this, but cryptsy's order reporting is bent as hell.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm only getting 16,000 DOGE over the last 24 hours with 3400 kh/s, while I'm supposed to be getting close to 27,000 coins per day. Anyone else get uncharacteristically low coins per kh/s at Multipool?


Yeah same everywhere. Hashfaster was always best for me but after moving off hashfaster because it seemed so low, multipool and fast-pool are giving out the same. 2000 kh/s has gained me 10k in 24hrs.


----------



## deathlikeeric

TigerDirect.com now accepts Bitcoins
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461478/tigerdirect-tigerdirect-now-accepts-bitcoins#post_21643080


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is this related to that mysterious Wolong guy? Supposedly he has enough money to manipulate a crypto exchange but some people are saying he's genuinely interested in Doge's long term outlook.


Yes, some people don't think he is for real, some do. Either way it is very interesting to follow on the IRC chat and watch people make tons of money. I would participate at your own risk though, it is not guaranteed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=Shibe..&channels=%23dogecoin&prompt=1
> 
> Ha, someone says
> 
> "be wary of the market tool, cryptsy has odd order above market value artificialy inflating the numbers"
> 
> Exactly !
> I was dissed here for saying this, but cryptsy's order reporting is bent as hell.


People were 'dissed' for making it seem like Cryptsy was using this to rip people off. Anyone who can read an order book can see these hanging orders and they are nothing to freak out about... People sensationalize the most trivial things and try to make it seem like they are being targeted by exchanges... This causes people to roll their eyes, which is probably the point where you feel dissed.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Are the mining calculators even right? I have 2200kh/s and says I should be mining 15-20k coins a day but, I've gotten 20k coins in 3 days...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> TigerDirect.com now accepts Bitcoins
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461478/tigerdirect-tigerdirect-now-accepts-bitcoins#post_21643080


Dammit... I came here to say that.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Dammit... I came here to say that.


Too bad it isn't news about the Egg instead... Tigerdirect seems so shotty, even though they are pretty legit. Owning multiple domains/stores that are all really the same store just kinda rubs me the wrong way, even though I know it's a dumb reason to not like a company LoL.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I have bought from them a few times and was on their email list for awhile. Their marketing sucks big time. And their packing is terribad. I just watch for deals there that are sometimes cheaper than egg. But most of the time they're a rip off... and they don't know what they're talking about like their target audience is the uninformed.


----------



## ccRicers

I used to buy a lot of stuff from Tiger... their close proximity to my city makes shipping faster.

But you know what, I think they earned me back in some ways. Time to save those coins for more video cards.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes, some people don't think he is for real, some do. Either way it is very interesting to follow on the IRC chat and watch people make tons of money. I would participate at your own risk though, it is not guaranteed.
> 
> People were 'dissed' for making it seem like Cryptsy was using this to rip people off. Anyone who can read an order book can see these hanging orders and they are nothing to freak out about... People sensationalize the most trivial things and try to make it seem like they are being targeted by exchanges... This causes people to roll their eyes, which is probably the point where you feel dissed.


They need to rub some oil inside their order tubes then, don't they ?

Haven't seen hanging orders at coinex or vicurex or btce.

Their glitch (?) lost me a bunch of coin, so yeah I'm freaked.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Dammit... I came here to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it isn't news about the Egg instead... Tigerdirect seems so shotty, even though they are pretty legit. Owning multiple domains/stores that are all really the same store just kinda rubs me the wrong way, even though I know it's a dumb reason to not like a company LoL.
Click to expand...

It's ok, there are plenty of valid reasons to not like them, so you are still fine







Still, this is kinda nice, to have a electronics etailer accepting them. I may even consider buying something from them now, although I have to pay tax, that still sucks.


----------



## Nhb93

I'm using Middlecoin right now with my 1.2MH/s, and it's looking like I'm not going to get paid out but every 3 days. I was going to mine on Multipool, but is there another pool that works well with GUIMiner and has daily payouts regardless of how much you have? I liked that Middlecoin auto converts and pays out in BTC.

EDIT: Actually, I might be getting a payout every day. I haven't been mining for a full 24 hours straight, so things might be different. I might get just shy of .01BTC inside of 24 hours.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I'm using Middlecoin right now with my 1.2MH/s, and it's looking like I'm not going to get paid out but every 3 days. I was going to mine on Multipool, but is there another pool that works well with GUIMiner and has daily payouts regardless of how much you have? I liked that Middlecoin auto converts and pays out in BTC.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I might be getting a payout every day. I haven't been mining for a full 24 hours straight, so things might be different. I might get just shy of .01BTC inside of 24 hours.


I was using us.trademybits.com for awhile, I really like the website and they have an auto convert to BTC payout method. They also have a multipool to mine on as well.

You can also select which coins you want to be converted during payout.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Guys,
$50 for a dual core athlon, GTS250, 21" monitor and a keyboard set.
This a good deal for a starting point for a miner? I assumed it was, my plan was to acquire a better psu (cooler master issued 550w in this) and some cards and mine!
If i can actually get this it would be incredibly good as buying all the parts from scratch is way more than this, sure i lose 2 slots but i win lots more


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys,
> $50 for a dual core athlon, GTS250, 21" monitor and a keyboard set.
> This a good deal for a starting point for a miner? I assumed it was, my plan was to acquire a better psu (cooler master issued 550w in this) and some cards and mine!
> If i can actually get this it would be incredibly good as buying all the parts from scratch is way more than this, sure i lose 2 slots but i win lots more


I think that's OK, how many PCI slots does it have?

Also, quick question guys. I have a 750W PSU running a 7950 and R9 290. Long story short, when I use a 7850 and 7950 in this machine, the 7950 gets 665KH/s. With the 290 in the machine instead of the 7850, the 7950 gets only around 590KH/s. Any ideas what could be doing this? I'm using the same configuration for the 7950 in both scenarios, and the machine is powered by a 3570k, 6GB RAM, and power draw from the wall is around 650-660W.


----------



## barkinos98

The windows thing shows MS7599 for the board, which shows many boards unfortunately :/
But its either going to be 3 or 4 pci express slots and the rest are legacy ones. I'm fine with it mining with 4 cards as long as i can upgrade that board with the profit i make, like a little staircase scheme








of course, this is all in the hope it will run the cards on all slots


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I'm using Middlecoin right now with my 1.2MH/s, and it's looking like I'm not going to get paid out but every 3 days. I was going to mine on Multipool, but is there another pool that works well with GUIMiner and has daily payouts regardless of how much you have? I liked that Middlecoin auto converts and pays out in BTC.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I might be getting a payout every day. I haven't been mining for a full 24 hours straight, so things might be different. I might get just shy of .01BTC inside of 24 hours.


i make more than that mining IFC i get around 0.03 btc straight mining ifc and trading it up. and im only around ~1400mhash atm will be adding on later next week.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i make more than that mining IFC i get around 0.03 btc straight mining ifc and trading it up. and im only around ~1400mhash atm will be adding on later next week.


What pool do you mine on for IFC? That's some good profit right there.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> What pool do you mine on for IFC? That's some good profit right there.


ifc.scryptmining.com

most stable pool i could find. fee or not the payouts are huge man. lol even if you only make 200k ifc/day. your still getting 0.025 bitcoin worth of LTC out of it.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I'm using Middlecoin right now with my 1.2MH/s, and it's looking like I'm not going to get paid out but every 3 days. I was going to mine on Multipool, but is there another pool that works well with GUIMiner and has daily payouts regardless of how much you have? I liked that Middlecoin auto converts and pays out in BTC.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I might be getting a payout every day. I haven't been mining for a full 24 hours straight, so things might be different. I might get just shy of .01BTC inside of 24 hours.


with 1.2Mhash you will definitely get paid everyday....maybe not the very first day as unexchanged shares will drag a bit.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I think that's OK, how many PCI slots does it have?
> 
> Also, quick question guys. I have a 750W PSU running a 7950 and R9 290. Long story short, when I use a 7850 and 7950 in this machine, the 7950 gets 665KH/s. With the 290 in the machine instead of the 7850, the 7950 gets only around 590KH/s. Any ideas what could be doing this? I'm using the same configuration for the 7950 in both scenarios, and the machine is powered by a 3570k, 6GB RAM, and power draw from the wall is around 650-660W.


Is the 290 mining? Which PSU? Does it have enough amps on the rails going to the GPUs?

I used to have a 750W EVGA PSU, only 500W goes to the GPUs.
If that's the case then you are staving your cards to death.


----------



## gtsteviiee

What pool you guys mine on for doge?


----------



## scutzi128

mutlipool has been the most reliable for me...tried hashfaster, dogehouse and a few others.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> mutlipool has been the most reliable for me...tried hashfaster, dogehouse and a few others.


For some reason, I'm not getting my calculated coins? I have 2200kh/s and all the calculators are saying I should get 15-20k a day but, I've only gotten 20k in 3 days... 1k for every 3-4 hours.


----------



## ccRicers

I'm on Hashfaster. Not a lot of downtime there. Multipool is also good, but not a big fan of their interface and got more rejected blocks there.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ifc.scryptmining.com
> 
> most stable pool i could find. fee or not the payouts are huge man. lol even if you only make 200k ifc/day. your still getting 0.025 bitcoin worth of LTC out of it.


Well that's a whole lot better than mining Coinye, that controversial coin that is easy to mine but will never be on a legit exchange.


----------



## barkinos98

CoinedUp wont give me a deposit address until i have "12 confirmations"...
what is that again? and why can i not even get orders accepted? damn


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is the 290 mining? Which PSU? Does it have enough amps on the rails going to the GPUs?
> 
> I used to have a 750W EVGA PSU, only 500W goes to the GPUs.
> If that's the case then you are staving your cards to death.


Geez I have no idea about that, it didn't cross my mind. Anyhow, here's the power supply page: http://www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/gx-series/gx-750w/

Do you know how to read to find out how many amps are on the GPU rail? I'd love to learn how to figure it out myself.

Anywho, I took the 290 out of that computer and now it's going into my main PC, a single 290 and a 750W PSU should work great together. Now the miner has a 7850 and 7950 back inside, mining away perfectly.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ifc.scryptmining.com
> 
> most stable pool i could find. fee or not the payouts are huge man. lol even if you only make 200k ifc/day. your still getting 0.025 bitcoin worth of LTC out of it.


Do you suggest buying IFC now? I need to pick up some of my Bitcoin I lost through Doge trading.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Geez I have no idea about that, it didn't cross my mind. Anyhow, here's the power supply page: http://www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/gx-series/gx-750w/
> 
> Do you know how to read to find out how many amps are on the GPU rail? I'd love to learn how to figure it out myself.
> 
> Anywho, I took the 290 out of that computer and now it's going into my main PC, a single 290 and a 750W PSU should work great together. Now the miner has a 7850 and 7950 back inside, mining away perfectly.


60A on the 12+ rail. Hopefully you're running the newer D3 model, because its former E3 model was pretty bad.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=188


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 60A on the 12+ rail. Hopefully you're running the newer D3 model, because its former E3 model was pretty bad.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=188


Yep I'm running the newer model, the D3.

So, I though amps * volts = watts, but that gives me 7200 watts, which isn't right. Do you know what the conversion is?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I'm running the newer model, the D3.
> 
> So, I though amps * volts = watts, but that gives me 7200 watts, which isn't right. Do you know what the conversion is?
Click to expand...

Check yer math.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Check yer math.


60 amps * 120 volts = 7200W

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Krusher33

Holy moly, 120volts?!

(12v rails, silly)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Holy moly, 120volts?!
> 
> (12v rails, silly)


Oh stupid me, I was calculating what the wall plugs use.


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh stupid me, I was calculating what the wall plugs use.


Yeah 60 Amps on a 120V household wire will be a major fire hazard.

Do you guys know any really thin PSUs thats less than 5cm tall, and has at least 350W on the 12V rail?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh stupid me, I was calculating what the wall plugs use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah 60 Amps on a 120V household wire will be a major fire hazard.
> 
> Do you guys know any really thin PSUs thats less than 5cm tall, and has at least 350W on the 12V rail?
Click to expand...

Search mini-itx psu's.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yeah 60 Amps on a 120V household wire will be a major fire hazard.
> 
> Do you guys know any really thin PSUs thats less than 5cm tall, and has at least 350W on the 12V rail?


SFX PSU standard as well. It may be pushing it, but check out the server PSU's as well.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> CoinedUp wont give me a deposit address until i have "12 confirmations"...
> what is that again? and why can i not even get orders accepted? damn


the network has to confirm your transactions in the block chain several times before your deposit will show up. also it can take longer depending on coin (BmTC has long block times) or traffic (DOGE has alot of traffic atm) so just be patient.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not sure why people switch off of Doge when it is as consistant (profitability wise) as it is. All it takes is one difficulty retarget for Casino Coin to become terrible to mine. Right now the difficulty just dropped so it looks like a good coin, but when the prices follow and the difficulty rises it will not be in the same situation. Doge is almost always the best coin to mine after the market equalizes, so you do not have to keep switching between coins.


I just switched to using Multipool last night to try and cash in on some Moon when it had a higher profitability ratio. Then this morning it hit me. These auto-switching pools don't really get us anything if we aren't instantly selling! Unless of course, you're hoping a brief popularity period will make their values jump in the future.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I just switched to using Multipool last night to try and cash in on some Moon when it had a higher profitability ratio. Then this morning it hit me. These auto-switching pools don't really get us anything if we aren't instantly selling! Unless of course, you're hoping a brief popularity period will make their values jump in the future.


Yes the auto switching pools are not very practical... I set my lottocoin auto payout to 1000 coins and pointed it at my cryptsy account with auto sell enabled. But I have a bunch of different coins with values that are worthless. Like .56 of one coin and .73 of another. Kind of annoying.


----------



## conzilla

I agree i have parts of lots of coins from multipool that are worthless. I still cant find an exchange to sell my moon coins.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, the best I can find that is thin enough is this: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104145

Is there a remote possiblilty that this can handle an underclocked i5 2500K and an underclocked 7970? Or maybe an underclocked GTX 280?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I agree i have parts of lots of coins from multipool that are worthless. I still cant find an exchange to sell my moon coins.


Moon is on cryptsy now!

currently @ .27


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Moon is on cryptsy now!
> 
> currently @ .27


Oh that's great. I sold 1 million Moon for 1 LTC a few days ago and sold another million Moon for 3 LTC today.

Patience pays I guess.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Should I just be mining straight Doge? Or do Middlecoin? Or do Moon, provided it stays profitable.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh that's great. I sold 1 million Moon for 1 LTC a few days ago and sold another million Moon for 3 LTC today.
> 
> Patience pays I guess.


thats why you need to hold on your NUTCOINS


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Should I just be mining straight Doge? Or do Middlecoin? Or do Moon, provided it stays profitable.


I would say Doge, some people like Moon but I think it will stabilize much lower then Doge, which is what it is on par with right now profitability wise. If after tonight Moon is still up there then it will be a toss up, but to me it is hard to beat the Doge community which is making the coin strong.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> thats why you need to hold on your NUTCOINS


Well, it's time for me to take some time off of mining then. As soon as I start looking at mining related stuff I get anxious, and when I get anxious I set up somewhat low auto sell orders.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

For anybody who preordered the ASRock H81 Pro BTC from newegg, I just got an email saying my order has been processed so it's shipping out.

Got it for exactly $59.99 not to bad compared to the one I got from China for $110 lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, it's time for me to take some time off of mining then. As soon as I start looking at mining related stuff I get anxious, and when I get anxious I set up somewhat low auto sell orders.


I think I may stop mining for a while too!
its been a good run since the 15th really, made 0.64 bitcoin got 2 more trades left aswell & I think im going to keep 0.5 & play with the rest trading.

I don't know why but mining isn't making me as much as trading & its much more exciting than seeing 0.04's & 0.05's a day from mining.

I wish I mined moon now! Oh well just another regret for me lol

to all those with millions of moons, congratz guys


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Come on cryptsy, just go up to 40 on moon, that's all I'm asking.


----------



## By-Tor

I think I have it all setup correct and seems to run fine.

My only question is if I have 2 video cards would I run a client for each card?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I was using us.trademybits.com for awhile, I really like the website and they have an auto convert to BTC payout method. They also have a multipool to mine on as well.
> 
> You can also select which coins you want to be converted during payout.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yeah, that's what I liked about them.
Even then, middlecoin was more profitable than trademybits for me.
I would have to try IFC but won't till I get my AC repaired at home, can't foold around with my client's machines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I think I have it all setup correct and seems to run fine.
> 
> My only question is if I have 2 video cards would I run a client for each card?


Nope, one sgminer instance for both cards. Which gpus?


----------



## By-Tor

2 powercolor 7950's, clocked @ 1200/1700

In the pull down menu it shows [0-0] Tahiti and a [0-1] Tahiti then the 8350

with one client running with the [0-0] card selected that card is showing usage in HWINFO64 and no usage on the [0-1] card.

With 1 client running per card it shows both cards have usage in HWINFO64

I'm using Multibit wallet 0.5.16. Is this a ok wallet?

Ok I see both cards are listed in one client and I can just run both from there.


----------



## CravinR1

3.6mhs on middlecoin is .05+ btc daily 1.2mhs will be payout every day of .018 or so maybe more if 24/7


----------



## tice03

For anyone interested in the profitability of IFC, CoinWarz has it listed now.


----------



## MotO

Hmmm, this pot coin hype....


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I think I may stop mining for a while too!
> its been a good run since the 15th really, made 0.64 bitcoin got 2 more trades left aswell & I think im going to keep 0.5 & play with the rest trading.
> 
> I don't know why but mining isn't making me as much as trading & its much more exciting than seeing 0.04's & 0.05's a day from mining.
> 
> I wish I mined moon now! Oh well just another regret for me lol
> 
> to all those with millions of moons, congratz guys


i agree. but since i have my mining rig and am making enough to cover it running all day/week im going to keep at it

but im making Way more trading than i am mining. for the past 4 days i have been making 1-3 LTC a day trading IFC put in 5 million on the low and sell 5+ million on the high. . . profit

also to anyone looking to buy 6970s since they are cheap and are putting out 500 k/hash. . . DONT! i have 4 which im going to sell and pick up 12 270x's (replace 6970 plus new rig )

but i just got my first bill and it went from $40/mo to $120/mo!! i expected it and made way more than enough to cover it but its cutting into my profit.

on a plus side my rig is heating my bed room


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> i agree. but since i have my mining rig and am making enough to cover it running all day/week im going to keep at it
> 
> but im making Way more trading than i am mining. for the past 4 days i have been making 1-3 LTC a day trading IFC put in 5 million on the low and sell 5+ million on the high. . . profit
> 
> also to anyone looking to buy 6970s since they are cheap and are putting out 500 k/hash. . . DONT! i have 4 which im going to sell and pick up 12 270x's (replace 6970 plus new rig )
> 
> but i just got my first bill and it went from $40/mo to $120/mo!! i expected it and made way more than enough to cover it but its cutting into my profit.
> 
> on a plus side my rig is heating my bed room


you could turn the heat down a degree or two to offset the heating cost with electricity cost


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I think I may stop mining for a while too!
> its been a good run since the 15th really, made 0.64 bitcoin got 2 more trades left aswell & I think im going to keep 0.5 & play with the rest trading.
> 
> I don't know why but mining isn't making me as much as trading & its much more exciting than seeing 0.04's & 0.05's a day from mining.
> 
> I wish I mined moon now! Oh well just another regret for me lol
> 
> to all those with millions of moons, congratz guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. but since i have my mining rig and am making enough to cover it running all day/week im going to keep at it
> 
> but im making Way more trading than i am mining. for the past 4 days i have been making 1-3 LTC a day trading IFC put in 5 million on the low and sell 5+ million on the high. . . profit
> 
> also to anyone looking to buy 6970s since they are cheap and are putting out 500 k/hash. . . DONT! i have 4 which im going to sell and pick up 12 270x's (replace 6970 plus new rig )
> 
> but i just got my first bill and it went from $40/mo to $120/mo!! i expected it and made way more than enough to cover it but its cutting into my profit.
> 
> on a plus side my rig is heating my bed room
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw the same about 9 months ago. I just mined enough to get to 1 BTC. Got around to day trading and made a lot more. I stopped mining to save money on electricity during some hot, hot, hot days here. But the coins I typically trade with have kinda plateau'd a bit and mining seems profitable again.

So I'm just going mine and trade, mine and trade, all depending on the circumstances.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> i agree. but since i have my mining rig and am making enough to cover it running all day/week im going to keep at it
> 
> but im making Way more trading than i am mining. for the past 4 days i have been making 1-3 LTC a day trading IFC put in 5 million on the low and sell 5+ million on the high. . . profit
> 
> also to anyone looking to buy 6970s since they are cheap and are putting out 500 k/hash. . . DONT! i have 4 which im going to sell and pick up 12 270x's (replace 6970 plus new rig )
> 
> but i just got my first bill and it went from $40/mo to $120/mo!! i expected it and made way more than enough to cover it but its cutting into my profit.
> 
> on a plus side my rig is heating my bed room


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Come on cryptsy, just go up to 40 on moon, that's all I'm asking.


im not stopping mining all together, im just gonna run it less than 24/7 like I have been doing.

I just joined coinex & am transferring some coin there. don't like that troll box tbh.

ive already paid for all my electric & cards nearly, so its all good! I just need ebay on the 10th of feb now to sell for profit.

I have asked lots of times but nobody seems to know, is there an exchange where I can cashout BTC for GBP?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh that's great. I sold 1 million Moon for 1 LTC a few days ago and sold another million Moon for 3 LTC today.
> 
> Patience pays I guess.


I'm with you on this bud.
Don't know who's running the pumps, but they seem good at it.


----------



## selk22

I sold 200k MOON for 1.5 LTC when it entered the market.. I don't feel like I have missed out on anything really.

Its not a coin that is attractive to me beyond the pump and dump.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> I have asked lots of times but nobody seems to know, is there an exchange where I can cashout BTC for GBP?


https://bittylicious.com/


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> https://bittylicious.com/


ive seen this already! does it actually work? have you used it?


----------



## 1keith1

Hey guys so I was mining Doge a while ago with my i5 4570 3.6Ghz and an HD7750 but I figured it is time to move onto a new coin. My rig only gets ~180Hash but hey power is free where I live.









I was wondering which coin I should jump on? I'm a mining noob but I have been hearing a few things about new coins that had improvements in the software to be more secure.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ive seen this already! does it actually work? have you used it?


Has there been a problem with MOON blockchain or do I need a client update ?

Haven't used, no, and I'd be interested to hear from people who have. Check their twitter for customers I guess.
I think they're a serious business, not pirates.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Has there been a problem with MOON blockchain or do I need a client update ?
> 
> Haven't used, no, and I'd be interested to hear from people who have. Check their twitter for customers I guess.
> I think they're a serious business, not pirates.


don't know I don't use a mooncoin wallet, just a deposit address

I might give it a try! not to sure?

think ill just wait on ebay


----------



## dogbiscuit

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/24/argentinian-peso-freefall-economic-crisis-deepens

Maybe our Argentinian friends can comment ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/24/argentinian-peso-freefall-economic-crisis-deepens
> 
> Maybe our Argentinian friends can comment ?


And this relates to what Exactly?


----------



## Namwons

nvm


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> And this relates to what Exactly?


It relates to holding currencies that don't crash and decoupling from unsafe financial systems and avoiding capital controls and lots of relevant stuff. I imagine stories are being written right now about Argies who kept their savings intact with bitcoin. In fact i will check right now...

uh-huh

http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/01/22/argentina-unintentionally-improves-case-bitcoin
Quote:


> Argentines are now limited to two purchases per year from outside the country, and they will have to fill out a large amount of extra paperwork if they want to go beyond that limit. Purchases that force an individual to crossover the maximum threshold are now considered imports. Argentines are already required to ask their government for permission before ordering goods from abroad, and they can end up paying upwards of 50% in taxes on those purchases.


http://www.discoverbuenosaires.com/tag/peso
Quote:


> Argentines are not very fond of holding pesos - especially with inflation estimated at 25% - 30% per year. And with government restrictions on purchasing foreign currency or gold, many Argentines see Bitcoin as an investment opportunity that is outside of the government's control.


is what bitcoin was made for, no ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> It relates to holding currencies that don't crash and decoupling from unsafe financial systems and avoiding capital controls and lots of relevant stuff. I imagine stories are being written right now about Argies who kept their savings intact with bitcoin. In fact i will check right now...
> 
> uh-huh
> 
> http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/01/22/argentina-unintentionally-improves-case-bitcoin
> http://www.discoverbuenosaires.com/tag/peso
> is what bitcoin was made for, no ?


So potentially we should see more £$£$£$£$ in Crytos then?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> So potentially we should see more £$£$£$£$ in Crytos then?


I don't know, there's a nice Argentinian guy who posts here maybe he could say. There was a bitcoin price jump after banks in Cyprus got in trouble, which people said was due to the banks taking customers money - though I have seen no first hand account of people directly involved.

The original purpose of banks was security and convenience - you don't want to walk around with all your notes and gold. with crypto you can be extremely sneaky about storing your wealth - makes big vaults obsolete.

Though it doesn't make beating money out of someone obsolete. Hmm, maybe vaults still have a use.


----------



## Namwons

...what if every country had a cryptocurrency that isnt owned or controlled by the government, but by the people of that country?...what if???

if i were a programmer/developer in a poor or devoloping nation, i would starting working on a crypto currency to convert your nations fiat into crypto and trade it on an open exchange.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> ...what if every country had a cryptocurrency that isnt owned or controlled by the government, but by the people of that country?...what if???


...?


----------



## ccRicers

Wow, LTC is in a free fall tonight! I don't doubt that it has most to do with the drop in difficulty. Miners are fleeing for better coins, most probably Doge...


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> ...?


^^^...???$$$


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, LTC is in a free fall tonight! I don't doubt that it has most to do with the drop in difficulty. Miners are fleeing for better coins, most probably Doge...


trading tip: when the market tanks, i usually short sell into fiat, BTC->CNY on BTer, if BTC is red 5%, im black 5%


----------



## Ali Man

It just never ends:

http://www.eteknix.com/radeon-r9-290x-radeon-r9-x-edition-graphics-cards-released-vtx3d/


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> ...what if every country had a cryptocurrency that isnt owned or controlled by the government, but by the people of that country?...what if???
> 
> if i were a programmer/developer in a poor or devoloping nation, i would starting working on a crypto currency to convert your nations fiat into crypto and trade it on an open exchange.


I missed what you said about programmers in developing countries, and yeah, why not ? the Lakota are going into crypto and starting their own - not that I am saying the Lakota are undeveloped, just that they are a distinct nation so may be the first to make a national currency. Interview on Keiser last night here. Indians have a bad experience with treaties, and want to be able to put treaties and deals on on a blockchain so no more ripoffs. Interview starts half way through.




Check it out - first national crypto.

http://www.mazacoin.cf/
https://twitter.com/MazaCoin

i fancy a bit of that, don't you ?


----------



## dogbiscuit

BTW which is the official infinitecoin page ?


----------



## dogbiscuit

"if i were a programmer/developer in a poor or devoloping nationif i were a programmer/developer in a poor or devoloping nation"

Baobab seeds, get your baobab seeds, fresh and crunchy.

http://shop.vakanala.org/


----------



## korruptedkaos

looking on btalk for a new premine coin?

what do you guys think is the next premine coin?

looking @ Potcoin? will it go anywhere lol


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> looking on btalk for a new premine coin?
> 
> what do you guys think is the next premine coin?
> 
> looking @ Potcoin? will it go anywhere lol


Got a link ?

I just did the calculation for what I would have got with the MOON I sold at .000000001 - about 3.
Not happy.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Got a link ?
> 
> I just did the calculation for what I would have got with the MOON I sold at .000000001 - about 3.
> Not happy.


this

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=426324.0


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> CoinedUp wont give me a deposit address until i have "12 confirmations"...
> what is that again? and why can i not even get orders accepted? damn
> 
> 
> 
> the network has to confirm your transactions in the block chain several times before your deposit will show up. also it can take longer depending on coin (BmTC has long block times) or traffic (DOGE has alot of traffic atm) so just be patient.
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, makes sense.
Also im quite happy it DID NOT allow me yesterday as now the rates are quite a bit higher (0.064 to 0.15)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> For anybody who preordered the ASRock H81 Pro BTC from newegg, I just got an email saying my order has been processed so it's shipping out.
> 
> Got it for exactly $59.99 not to bad compared to the one I got from China for $110 lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Oh nice mate! I was thinking of ordering from a middleman on the forums for $150 but then i got a nice deal on a full rig








(note: im serious mate i will get that case off your hands one way or another)


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> this
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=426324.0


Thanks, got it, building now. Are they still doing the giveaway ?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> looking on btalk for a new premine coin?
> 
> what do you guys think is the next premine coin?
> 
> looking @ Potcoin? will it go anywhere lol


I would guess no... naming it PotCoin and making it's intended use so limited will hurt the coin... People who are not interested in Mary Jane will not be interested in the coin making have a restricted base... But I could just be thinking about it too much...


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I would guess no... naming it PotCoin and making it's intended use so limited will hurt the coin... People who are not interested in Mary Jane will not be interested in the coin making have a restricted base... But I could just be thinking about it too much...


yeah im not sure about it either, although I never thought moon would do anything?

It might actually bring in more people to cryptos though.
im going to do some just for the heck off it? knowing my luck though it wont go anywhere hehe?

I just don't want to miss the boat again lol


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I would guess no... naming it PotCoin and making it's intended use so limited will hurt the coin... People who are not interested in Mary Jane will not be interested in the coin making have a restricted base... But I could just be thinking about it too much...


Restricted to millions of people, and legalisation is proceeding around the world. Definitely lots of potential. I would grab it now. Pot will be here when Shibes are old hat.
But it's a good point that specialised branding coins like sexcoin and such don't really do much that other cryptos cannot do, but that didn't stop DOGE.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Ha, just got my first POT from cryptovein - that was greased lightning.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Ha, just got my first POT from cryptovein - that was greased lightning.


hehe I have 600+ already!

better pool?

http://pot.scryptominers.com


----------



## korruptedkaos

the Net 'HASH' rate is @ 308mh & im quite sure it should hit an exchange if it keeps growing?

come on we have a ron paul coin! why not pot?


----------



## fleetfeather

Absolutely loving this so far. I was at the beach today on the other side of Australia, watching my 780 Ti plugging away at PTS via Teamviewer. It was a cooler day than usual, so I bumped clocks and volts remotely via PX and thetool2.0. Pulling anywhere between 1500 and 1900 c/m depending on the parameters I set









Thanks again to all those who helped me get set up yesterday! Don't hesitate to swing me a PM if you feel I missed you during my +rep spam


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hehe I have 600+ already!
> 
> better pool?
> 
> http://pot.scryptominers.com


Don't know - both have 1% fee, cryptovein has a small blockfinder bonus, but it says it's best to mine for at least 24 hours due to it being p2p - i don't know why that may be.
I like having no registration - less admin.


----------



## Nhb93

Noob question time, but how do you connect to pools with stratum on GUIMiner? I'm only connected to Middlecoin because I can easily.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Don't know - both have 1% fee, cryptovein has a small blockfinder bonus, but it says it's best to mine for at least 24 hours due to it being p2p - i don't know why that may be.
> I like having no registration - less admin.


To tell you the truth im actually running on both!

2mh on one & 2mh on the other.

I started on crytovein but didn't like seeing no stats?

Im gonna get a big stash of POT today Lol









its nice how it goes straight to your wallet on crytovein aswell


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> To tell you the truth im actually running on both!
> 
> 2mh on one & 2mh on the other.
> 
> I started on crytovein but didn't like seeing no stats?
> 
> Im gonna get a big stash of POT today Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its nice how it goes straight to your wallet on crytovein aswell


OK put an address up you're getting a tip for this lead.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> OK put an address up you're getting a tip for this lead.


nah its cool? I will have plenty mate!

ive just been shouting you on the cryptocave chat lol?

420FTW hehe


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> nah its cool? I will have plenty mate!
> 
> ive just been shouting you on the cryptocave chat lol?
> 
> 420FTW hehe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> OK put an address up you're getting a tip for this lead.


there's a cryptocave chat ?
You found my doppelganger.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Buy sell buy sell buy sell


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> there's a cryptocave chat ?
> You found my doppelganger.


sorry cryptovein lol

& yes I am in a cryptocave









seriously though it may not even go anywhere?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Noob question time, but how do you connect to pools with stratum on GUIMiner? I'm only connected to Middlecoin because I can easily.


You do not include the "stratum+tcp://"

Host is the address, port is the number usually after the address. You have to set up a miner on the site, usually just name it "1" and use the password "123" because the password does not matter for miners. So an example is:

stratum+tcp://us-east.multipool.us:7777

Your host would be: us-east.multipool.us
Your port would be : 7777
Your Username would be: " 'Whatever your username is on the site'.1" ; make sure to include the .1 because it points it to the miner. If I had the username BlkdOutGsxr it would be "Blkdoutgsxr.1"
Your Password would be: 123

Then set up card preferences all the same as before depending on your card


----------



## korruptedkaos




----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm totally conflicted in regards to the recent massive manipulations going on in the "gateway crypto" markets. I understand, and I'm very grateful for all the free BTC I'm netting of some ludicrous trades (buying 1M MOON @ 8 and selling less than 6 hrs later for 34) but if I made 400% in 6hrs... that means someone else _lost_ that much (or close to that as it hasn't quite fallen back to the single digits yet).

However, I do feel that DOGE is at least somewhat a hopeful possibility - but the recent moves in what are obviously garbage (MOON/IFC/etc...) coins will almost completely taint the image of cryptos in general - at least for anyone that has actually _bought in_ using fiat as an investor.

The biggest argument against BTC (amongst people who are not fierce libertarians or tech-utopians) is the inherent instability in it's exchange price... this argument persists despite the fact that the exchange rate for BTC is only about 10,000X more stable than the price of DOGE, MOON, IFC, DGC, etc...


----------



## dogbiscuit

(buying 1M MOON @ 8 and selling less than 6 hrs later for 34)

Ha, you're the guy who got what I was trying to buy.

It's all your fault. Lucky this isn't quite a zero sum game because of the mining.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> (buying 1M MOON @ 8 and selling less than 6 hrs later for 34)
> 
> Ha, you're the guy who got what I was trying to buy.
> 
> It's all your fault. Lucky this isn't quite a zero sum game because of the mining.


It's definitely not easy and any trades on CoinEx are more closely related to a pull on a slot machine than executing trades on the stock market... but if you put them in early enough, are patient enough, and the site doesn't crash or get DDoS'd during either trade... you can make some good pocket change on there... either that or wind up with pocket *lint*... I don't think there's really a middle ground possibility on that site personally.

I definitely don't use it as my 'normal' exchange.









And yes, thankfully in my case it's all mining... otherwise it would be way too stressful to do so many ALL-IN trades. I even find myself getting stressed out from time to time now until I do a quick mental conversion to fiat and realize that I'm getting all worked up over a couple hundred dollars... that tends to calm me down pretty quickly.


----------



## korruptedkaos

trading is dead from what ive seen so far today?

everything is nosediving really!


----------



## dogbiscuit

What about small microtrades, markets fluctuate on the way down - down a little bit, up a little bit. i tried that but didn't watch out for the transaction fees.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What about small microtrades, markets fluctuate on the way down - down a little bit, up a little bit. i tried that but didn't watch out for the transaction fees.


That's about all I play... always keeping a decent amount in whatever I think is going to get pumped and staggering my sales at likely profit points on a pump curve... for example this is how I'm playing MOON at the moment (with a whopping .17BTC buy-in @ 25).


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What about small microtrades, markets fluctuate on the way down - down a little bit, up a little bit. i tried that but didn't watch out for the transaction fees.


I think I will wait until tonight!

dead as a dodo really?

unless your seeing something im not?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Until the volume is less than 10BTC... on these wildly manipulated alt-coins I don't think it's possible to call trading 'dead'. Just claim some good positions, cross your fingers, and go do something else for a few hours. By the time you're positive a pump is on it's already too late to profit much, and by the time you're positive a dump is on - you've likely already lost too much value to get out and buy back at the bottom.

Maybe people have much better luck than I do, but for me when I try that I just wind up paying the exchange or losing money (and paying the exchange on top of the loss). By setting up all of my trades across a spread and queuing them for the time I'm asleep... I don't get in the way of my own profits. Sure I might miss the top 10-15% on a big pump... but I also don't let greed and emotion lead me to do trades that are ill-timed or reckless and take a loss when they blow up in my face. (Which happens at least 80% of the time... I buy = dump immediately, I sell = pump immediately.)

I think unless you have true inside-information from a reliable source of a pump-dump cycle and when it is occurring... better to just make 10-30%/per day on a trade or two than try for 200-300% and lose all or almost all of it to bad timing.

Just my







of course... there are much better traders than I that have much better luck/discipline and thus get better results. But I say if you aren't getting inside tips... 10-30%/day is about 12,000% better than I get from my mutual funds.


----------



## barkinos98

Damn coinedup still doesnt show me/accept my orders!
I'm trying to trade my meows for doge but its not working


----------



## Nhb93

Still waiting on my first payout from Middlecoin before I can do some trading. Looking forward to that for sure. Or just spending it at TD to get more farming equipment, or just cashing it out to pay for what I've already bought. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## utnorris

BTC is way down. Good for mining right now as converting should net more BTC and then hold until the next rise which should come in about a week I would guess.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> BTC is way down. Good for mining right now as converting should net more BTC and then hold until the next rise which should come in about a week I would guess.


Glad to hear it's probably going to come up soon. I was just coming to post about the fact that I noticed it's dropped to under $800 a coin. Glad to hear I'll get a chance to make even more money.







Just need to add my 4th GPU into the mining fold.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Is litecoin permanently wounded ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Is litecoin permanently wounded ?


Hope not. I have 4 LTC that I want to sell for 0.03 BTC each. What happened to FTC? I want to sell like 600 of them for 0.004BTC, but right now it's at 0.0032. Whasn't it at 0.6 a while ago?


----------



## utnorris

I would imagine it will flow with BTC, meaning as BTC goes up, so does LTC and vice versa. I doubt it will hit $30 for sometime unless BTC takes off to the $1000 price range again. I think it's still best to mine/buy the other alt coins and trade for BTC or LTC since they are established and are not swinging as drastically as the other coins. I am still waiting to hear about Zerocoin. I think that will be the next BTC assuming it is able to remain anonymous like they say it will.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hope not. I have 4 LTC that I want to sell for 0.03 BTC each. What happened to FTC? I want to sell like 600 of them for 0.004BTC, but right now it's at 0.0032. Whasn't it at 0.6 a while ago?


FTC took a pretty major nosedive lately when a few big holders dumped into exchanges

LTC is dropping a bit, just hold it, it will recover as always. theres a couple people trying to make us panic sell


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hope not. I have 4 LTC that I want to sell for 0.03 BTC each. What happened to FTC? I want to sell like 600 of them for 0.004BTC, but right now it's at 0.0032. Whasn't it at 0.6 a while ago?


Well you can take your feathercoin to the pub in Oxford, but that's about it I think.

FTC was around 45 for ages. the competition seems to be unkind to it.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Paxo has bitcoin, one of those "so-called crypto currencies", you can tell.
Apologies to the Mercans for the stuck up interview style, it's something the BBC likes to inflict on people.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> I think that will be the next BTC assuming it is able to remain anonymous like they say it will.


Can we have a bit of a special on anonymity please ?
i can run wallet clients through tor - but how about taking the whole thing dark - mining, exchanging, forums etc ?

Just looking at the Silk Road debacle shows that there are people out there who will do you harm if they know you have crypto. An exchange gets hacked, or a bent operator, and your wallet address, how much you have, email and IP is all there for bad guys to follow.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> BTC is way down. Good for mining right now as converting should net more BTC and then hold until the next rise which should come in about a week I would guess.


You are spot on. Miners and traders should enjoy times when BTC/USD value goes down because ALT/BTC values goes up.

The risk though... will BTC keep going down or will it bounce back up?

I was talking to someone this morning about TigerDirect now accepting BTC's. Trolls say "OMG, BTC will reach $5k now! buy buy buy!". The issue is that people are going to buy BTC's just to buy products with BTC on TD. That's just dumb. Rather what we'll probably see is folks with BTC buying stuff from TD. TD will just dump on a daily basis probably. Not all, but some.

Over time I think people will mine and buy some BTC as an investment and then purchase things on TD. But it's not going to be an overnight change that the trollbox is saying.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that will be the next BTC assuming it is able to remain anonymous like they say it will.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have a bit of a special on anonymity please ?
> i can run wallet clients through tor - but how about taking the whole thing dark - mining, exchanging, forums etc ?
> 
> Just looking at the Silk Road debacle shows that there are people out there who will do you harm if they know you have crypto. An exchange gets hacked, or a bent operator, and your wallet address, how much you have, email and IP is all there for bad guys to follow.
Click to expand...

Yeah to be honest i never understood why bitcoin is so damn "anonymous"
It sounds like you can easily figure out who sent it to you depending on the sender's address and whatnot. I dont find the idea of it valid as well, i mean cracking "passwords" and making money off of this legally? Doesnt sound too legit lol...
But, it makes me money so i usually am silent about it


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah to be honest i never understood why bitcoin is so damn "anonymous"
> It sounds like you can easily figure out who sent it to you depending on the sender's address and whatnot. I dont find the idea of it valid as well, i mean cracking "passwords" and making money off of this legally? Doesnt sound too legit lol...
> But, it makes me money so i usually am silent about it


my entire family didnt believe i could make money on the internet....until i waved $1000 in crypto income cash in thier face and said see, there is no god, i make money on the internet!

didnt exactly go like that....but you know. exaggeration is fun.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah to be honest i never understood why bitcoin is so damn "anonymous"
> It sounds like you can easily figure out who sent it to you depending on the sender's address and whatnot. I dont find the idea of it valid as well, i mean cracking "passwords" and making money off of this legally? Doesnt sound too legit lol...
> But, it makes me money so i usually am silent about it


Thing is, when BTC goes to $100000 then you're worth pointing a gun at if you have some. Whether it's the taxman or a gangster pointing the gun is anyone's guess.

I'm surprised people are reticent to discuss this.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I just want to say money is the best argument.

A while back my dad is upset because I was using so much electricity.

Three weeks ago I made 2 BTC from Earth Coins.

Now, he bought 6 R9 280X for mining.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Talking to a guy today who said gold farming was more lucrative than crypto.
is this so ?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Talking to a guy today who said gold farming was more lucrative than crypto.
> is this so ?


Why, is there a GoldCoin out?


----------



## scutzi128

I think multipool is having some issues all the coins in the top 5 for profitability have not found a block in over 2 hours and my unconfirmed coins have been the same for about 2 hours as well. Hopefully they sort this out soon.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Talking to a guy today who said gold farming was more lucrative than crypto.
> is this so ?


if you are also including cost of equiptment, time costs, refining, experience, crypto comes out way ahead. with crypto, theres no refining, experience level low, investment is lower, cost of operation is cost of electricity, and theres no labor. i just let it run and i sit on the exchanges


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> if you are also including cost of equiptment, time costs, refining, experience, crypto comes out way ahead. with crypto, theres no refining, experience level low, investment is lower, cost of operation is cost of electricity, and theres no labor. i just let it run and i sit on the exchanges


Maybe I used the wrong term there - I mean selling stuff for MMORGs.

Anyway, I looking at the stupendous MOON surge, I can't agree with him.


----------



## dogbiscuit

[Edit: i really don't get to grips with this forum setup at all


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Why, is there a GoldCoin out?


There are TWENTY gold coins out !
But they are only visible to goblins and dwarves. Sorry.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Talking to a guy today who said gold farming was more lucrative than crypto.
> is this so ?


Isn't it funny that gold farming in MMO's is usually illegal, usually breaches user agreement and TOS. Where mining for real currency is not Illegal Lol


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> There are TWENTY gold coins out !
> But they are only visible to goblins and dwarves. Sorry.


Are you smoking that whacky backy biscuit!

biscuit!..... biscuit!...... biscuit!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Isn't it funny that gold farming in MMO's is usually illegal, usually breaches user agreement and TOS. Where mining for real currency is not Illegal Lol


I don't know. Can't say I'm too bothered. If it's against the law how come Chinese prisoners have to do it ?


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Maybe I used the wrong term there - I mean selling stuff for MMORGs.


ah ok. well, that would depend on the cost the game monies and how much time it would take to farm that much. it could possibly be cheaper to mine crypto, convert to cash, then buy game monies. if 1M gold cost $10, the most it would cost you is time. how much time would it take to farm that 1M gold, or mine that $10 to buy that 1M gold.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Did you know that actual gold mining is being carried out at a loss now ? That's either very good for the future price of gold, or very bad for the future of gold mining.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I don't know. Can't say I'm too bothered. If it's against the law how come Chinese prisoners have to do it ?


Because illegal activity is lucrative? Any MMO I have played has a rule that If you are caught using farmed money your account will be deactivated. Also if you are caught using a character that was purchased then your account will be deactivated.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Because illegal activity is lucrative? Any MMO I have played has a rule that If you are caught using farmed money your account will be deactivated. Also if you are caught using a character that was purchased then your account will be deactivated.


Yeah the bloke was telling me all about that stuff too. It's all very serious.


----------



## dealio

when/if GPU prices take a dive in the near future, just realized this http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/credit-card-benefits/purchase-protection-refund-price-drop/ it pays to Discover


----------



## mike44njdevils

Subbing for future consideration. I have a mobo/cpu/ram hardware setup that will allow me to run up to 5 GPU's.

Now to dig through all this info and learn which coins to mine, how to install in linux....and which room on my house to keep warm LOL


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> Subbing for future consideration. I have a mobo/cpu/ram hardware setup that will allow me to run up to 5 GPU's.
> 
> Now to dig through all this info and learn which coins to mine, how to install in linux....and which room on my house to keep warm LOL


Why use linux?

Use this site for finding most profitable coin.
http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Why use linux?


Because of the added money for a windows key. THOUGH, it's MUCH easier to OC GPU's in windows...

Also, is this still limited to AMD GPUs? If so, I'll probably start with only one or two 280x's


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Why use linux?
> 
> Use this site for finding most profitable coin.
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


Not to mention higher rates of efficiency.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Not to mention higher rates of efficiency.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> Because of the added money for a windows key. THOUGH, it's MUCH easier to OC GPU's in windows...
> 
> Also, is this still limited to AMD GPUs? If so, I'll probably start with only one or two 280x's


I'd say its worth it to go with windows 8 but that's just me. Seems to create less issues especially if you are running more than 5 cards.

You can use nvidia cards but their performance/watt is significantly less than amd cards but if you already own the hardware it might be worth it to mine on it in the mean time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Not to mention higher rates of efficiency.


From what I've seen the hashrate difference is negligible at best.


----------



## ccRicers

CoinWarz should really order the coins by the 24 hour average of coins mined, not the current estimate. This would keep odd coins like Galaxy coin from topping the charts with ridiculous profit ratios just because their difficulty is very unstable.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> CoinWarz should really order the coins by the 24 hour average of coins mined, not the current estimate. This would keep odd coins like Galaxy coin from topping the charts with ridiculous profit ratios just because their difficulty is very unstable.


Very much agreed.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Fastest tablet in the world !

It has a Intel Pentium, an EVGA GTX 780 Ti, R9 290Xs in 4-way Crossfire, and a whooping 6 SATA ports !


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah to be honest i never understood why bitcoin is so damn "anonymous"
> It sounds like you can easily figure out who sent it to you depending on the sender's address and whatnot. I dont find the idea of it valid as well, i mean cracking "passwords" and making money off of this legally? Doesnt sound too legit lol...
> But, it makes me money so i usually am silent about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my entire family didnt believe i could make money on the internet....until i waved $1000 in crypto income cash in thier face and said see, there is no god, i make money on the internet!
> 
> didnt exactly go like that....but you know. exaggeration is fun.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah to be honest i never understood why bitcoin is so damn "anonymous"
> It sounds like you can easily figure out who sent it to you depending on the sender's address and whatnot. I dont find the idea of it valid as well, i mean cracking "passwords" and making money off of this legally? Doesnt sound too legit lol...
> But, it makes me money so i usually am silent about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, when BTC goes to $100000 then you're worth pointing a gun at if you have some. Whether it's the taxman or a gangster pointing the gun is anyone's guess.
> 
> I'm surprised people are reticent to discuss this.
Click to expand...

I mean yeah I'll eventually make some money off of it but it still makes my mom concern about if i would go to jail or not; i might've done a no no by telling her i make money off cracking passwords









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 
> 
> Fastest tablet in the world !
> 
> It has a Intel Pentium, an EVGA GTX 780 Ti, R9 290Xs in 4-way Crossfire, and a whooping 6 SATA ports !











Too much time on your hands eh my brother?


----------



## ccRicers

Not enough power, the tablet needs racing stripes.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Not enough power, the tablet needs racing stripes.


nah it need evil knievil airbrushing.

in other news, my friend quit mining and sold his hardware and just sent me all his coins.......

i have a total now of:

6 BTC
3.1 million Doge
2.5 million IFC
and just shy of 600k Moon

i will now proceed to hide my wallet files until further notice. lol


----------



## dogbiscuit

Been waiting for DOGE and MOON to drop back down but they're not. Something else gets the pump next I suppose.

Sexcoin ? Earthcoin ? What's the word, what're the whispers on the grapevine ?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Not enough power, the tablet needs racing stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> nah it need evil knievil airbrushing.
> 
> in other news, my friend quit mining and sold his hardware and just sent me all his coins.......
> 
> i have a total now of:
> 
> 6 BTC
> 3.1 million Doge
> 2.5 million IFC
> and just shy of 600k Moon
> 
> i will now proceed to hide my wallet files until further notice. lol
Click to expand...

I shouldnt be jelly but i cant keep myself... lol nice deal mate!


----------



## racer86

I dont know if anyone has seen this yet but Tigerdirect.com is now accepting bitcoin as payment for purchases

http://www.tigerdirect.com/bitcoin/indexus.asp


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I mean yeah I'll eventually make some money off of it but it still makes my mom concern about if i would go to jail or not; i might've done a no no by telling her i make money off cracking passwords


i tell people my computer is part of a banking network and that i get paid for encrypting transactions on that network...not a password cracker lol. it just sounds better when you are doing the encrypting and not the encryption breaking


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Been waiting for DOGE and MOON to drop back down but they're not. Something else gets the pump next I suppose.
> 
> Sexcoin ? Earthcoin ? What's the word, what're the whispers on the grapevine ?


Doge again!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i tell people my computer is part of a banking network and that i get paid for encrypting transactions on that network...not a password cracker lol. it just sounds better when you are doing the encrypting and not the encryption breaking


i tell people mine work for google and i get paid by how many encryptions they complete in a day for google's financial servers


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> nah it need evil knievil airbrushing.
> 
> in other news, my friend quit mining and sold his hardware and just sent me all his coins.......
> 
> i have a total now of:
> 
> 6 BTC
> 3.1 million Doge
> 2.5 million IFC
> and just shy of 600k Moon
> 
> i will now proceed to hide my wallet files until further notice. lol


Your friend just gave you 10k USD in coins? That seems ridiculous....


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Your friend just gave you 10k USD in coins? That seems ridiculous....


Or Ridiconkulous!


----------



## ccRicers

I made a decent profit off IFC yesterday. There were some price spikes the last couple of days, and took advantage of the last one. I quickly converted back to Doge, that coin is now on cruising altitude and highly doubt it will go back to double digits any time soon. Gotta keep tabs on all these cheap coins with decent trading volumes.


----------



## barkinos98

Damn coinedup is getting me quite pissed atm...








I can not get any orders accepted! Its annoying since they dont take any meow orders for anything, btc/ltc or doge nothing gets confirmed im going slightly mad... :/


----------



## dogbiscuit

So what's this about Chinese investors aiming to control the DOGE market ? Does this mean it's still worth buying ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I made a decent profit off IFC yesterday. There were some price spikes the last couple of days, and took advantage of the last one. I quickly converted back to Doge, that coin is now on cruising altitude and highly doubt it will go back to double digits any time soon. Gotta keep tabs on all these cheap coins with decent trading volumes.


I missed that IFC one!

only thing I have done today is doge on cryptsy, everything else seems to be freefalling really?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So what's this about Chinese investors aiming to control the DOGE market ? Does this mean it's still worth buying ?


Worth buying right now? I'm not sure about that. But it is worth having. You may have missed the boat because the prices are pretty high ATM. I do think that come Feb 10-14th (ish) the price will go up quite a bit, I am hoping for 500.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I made a decent profit off IFC yesterday. There were some price spikes the last couple of days, and took advantage of the last one. I quickly converted back to Doge, that coin is now on cruising altitude and highly doubt it will go back to double digits any time soon. Gotta keep tabs on all these cheap coins with decent trading volumes.


IFC makes good profits if you just let your miners roll and ignore them

i dont know why but many miners i know have this itch to check thier rigs every 20 minutes,

mine are hooked up to teamviewer, if one goes down i know which one. i reboot it and off it goes again.

if doge makes 500. its going to be....

Urgent....so urgent...an urgent selling emergency. lol


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Worth buying right now? I'm not sure about that. But it is worth having. You may have missed the boat because the prices are pretty high ATM. I do think that come Feb 10-14th (ish) the price will go up quite a bit, I am hoping for 500.


yeah im holding back on the doge a bit now? think it might peak at 250 later though?

just my


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah im holding back on the doge a bit now? think it might peak at 250 later though?
> 
> just my


If it's a guaranteed doubling of price after reward halving then yeah it would be a good buy still.

I'm playing everything exactly wrong lately, i think it's just lack of communication, I don't bother with IRC or any of that so I don't have my antennae out.

BTW Mazacoin on released on the 15th I think. so you could potentially cash out of doge and buy into MAZA straight away.

https://twitter.com/MazaCoin


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> IFC makes good profits if you just let your miners roll and ignore them
> 
> i dont know why but many miners i know have this itch to check thier rigs every 20 minutes,
> 
> mine are hooked up to teamviewer, if one goes down i know which one. i reboot it and off it goes again.
> 
> if doge makes 500. its going to be....
> 
> Urgent....so urgent...an urgent selling emergency. lol


I have enough Doge to be satisfied with and I'm gonna switch to IFC as soon as my main desktop is up and running again (in the process of water loop install). With my 1200 Kh/s I could make $20 worth of Litecoin at current prices.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> FTC took a pretty major nosedive lately when a few big holders dumped into exchanges
> 
> LTC is dropping a bit, just hold it, it will recover as always. theres a couple people trying to make us panic sell


The problem with that line of thought is LTC is actually losing value against Bitcoin. I'm thinking LTC is wounded for good by DOGE and all these altcoins because a lot of people just lost interest in LTC. If it were just the $ value going down with BTC I wouldn't be so worried but the LTC/BTC is dropping which is a problem.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have enough Doge to be satisfied with and I'm gonna switch to IFC as soon as my main desktop is up and running again (in the process of water loop install). With my 1200 Kh/s I could make $20 worth of Litecoin at current prices.


i hold my LTC until it rises high with bitcoin, then i dump it all off into BTC

during BTC's last $1000 price spike, 35 LTC = 1 BTC i made $2700 because of my ltc building up in the wallet.


----------



## barkinos98

Guys, guys guys.
Would you go with R9 270X or HD7950? They are exactly same prices (tops $20 difference) and not much difference of hash values. Either a 270X Gaming, Devil or a blower 7950...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I made a decent profit off IFC yesterday. There were some price spikes the last couple of days, and took advantage of the last one. I quickly converted back to Doge, that coin is now on cruising altitude and highly doubt it will go back to double digits any time soon. Gotta keep tabs on all these cheap coins with decent trading volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> IFC makes good profits if you just let your miners roll and ignore them
> 
> i dont know why but many miners i know have this itch to check thier rigs every 20 minutes,
> 
> mine are hooked up to teamviewer, if one goes down i know which one. i reboot it and off it goes again.
> 
> if doge makes 500. its going to be....
> 
> Urgent....so urgent...an urgent selling emergency. lol
Click to expand...

How do you reboot remotely if windows or rig crashed?

I'm thinking of getting a raspberry pi and a usb controlled power strip to do it. Just wondering if there's other options.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Are you smoking that whacky backy biscuit!
> 
> biscuit!..... biscuit!...... biscuit!


For the benefit of law abiding citizens and alphabet soup agencies the world over... I smoke nothing, and neither is my mining POTcoin any indication of smoking 'things'.

Anyway, the guy who said gold farming was better than crypto, as I was buying stuff off him he said there was a 50p surcharge for using a debit card.
That would have been 50p extra just for a £6 purchase.
I walked off to an ATM to get cash, rather than pay the 50p.

Excellent case in point - crypto has no surcharge.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys, guys guys.
> Would you go with R9 270X or HD7950? They are exactly same prices (tops $20 difference) and not much difference of hash values. Either a 270X Gaming, Devil or a blower 7950...


7950's me thinks!

depends though mh to power usage is a factor I guess?

id go 7950's


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Has anyone had a DOGE payout over a 24 hour period, met their potential coin output levels? I'm always coming up 60% of what I should be making, and that's not even having any disconnects. It's almost more profitable going back to Litecoin mining where I get almost 100% of my potential hash power in coins and no downtime...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> If it's a guaranteed doubling of price after reward halving then yeah it would be a good buy still.
> 
> I'm playing everything exactly wrong lately, i think it's just lack of communication, I don't bother with IRC or any of that so I don't have my antennae out.


I am hopeful that the coin will spike here soon, I am not confident enough to suggest that someone else buy it though :/ I would not feel right about it if someone sustained a loss because I told them to buy into a coin when it was at it's peak LoL.

I also was in a bit of a slump with trading, had two bad trading days back to back where I was played like a fiddle. Not a good feeling, But it only takes one good trade to get you feeling like an allstar again!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> For the benefit of law abiding citizens and alphabet soup agencies the world over... I smoke nothing, and neither is my mining POTcoin any indication of smoking 'things'.
> 
> Anyway, the guy who said gold farming was better than crypto, as I was buying stuff off him he said there was a 50p surcharge for using a debit card.
> That would have been 50p extra just for a £6 purchase.
> I walked off to an ATM to get cash, rather than pay the 50p.
> 
> Excellent case in point - crypto has no surcharge.


Lol, I just thought you were talking crazy about mining gold in mmo's & goblins & whatnot?

how much Pot u got so far? im at just over 9k


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Lol, I just thought you were talking crazy about mining gold in mmo's & goblins & whatnot?
> 
> how much Pot u got so far? im at just over 9k


Well, it's a secret, but nothing like that. I've only got a couple of GPU's - 750Kh/s though I may get another.
I am however, pleased that I spent so little on hardware. I'm kind of tight.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Has anyone had a DOGE payout over a 24 hour period, met their potential coin output levels? I'm always coming up 60% of what I should be making, and that's not even having any disconnects. It's almost more profitable going back to Litecoin mining where I get almost 100% of my potential hash power in coins and no downtime...


Might be the pool you're on. Pools have skimmed miners in the past.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Has anyone had a DOGE payout over a 24 hour period, met their potential coin output levels? I'm always coming up 60% of what I should be making, and that's not even having any disconnects. It's almost more profitable going back to Litecoin mining where I get almost 100% of my potential hash power in coins and no downtime...


I have been getting 100% of what is to be expected at my hashrate, there are several things you need to take into account, not just what they tell you when you start mining.
1. Is the difficulty rising? If so, when you start mining you will have it in your head that you should get x coins, when in reality you are going to receive less, sometimes much less if the difficulty is going up.
2. Regression to the mean! Everyone needs to understand this concept.
3. If you combine 1 & 2, sometimes it can turn out poorly in your favor, sometimes it can turn out well. Getting 'lucky' on days that have low difficulty will net you more coin then getting 'lucky' on days that have a high difficulty.

Edit: Also depending on the pool, as mentioned, skimming could be a thing.

Double Edit: Just so everyone knows, you can look at a pools history by going to Block Statistics. It will tell you if the actual sharerate is comparable to the expected, and by how much it was off. A low percent means people were getting lucky, a high percent means unlucky.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I have been getting 100% of what is to be expected at my hashrate, there are several things you need to take into account, not just what they tell you when you start mining.
> 1. Is the difficulty rising? If so, when you start mining you will have it in your head that you should get x coins, when in reality you are going to receive less, sometimes much less if the difficulty is going up.
> 2. Regression to the mean! Everyone needs to understand this concept.
> 3. If you combine 1 & 2, sometimes it can turn out poorly in your favor, sometimes it can turn out well. Getting 'lucky' on days that have low difficulty will net you more coin then getting 'lucky' on days that have a high difficulty.
> 
> Edit: Also depending on the pool, as mentioned, skimming could be a thing.


Which pool are you on? I'm just looking for a good stable pool that doesn't throw my rigs into waiting to reconnect all the time.

None of the DOGE pools that I've seen are stable enough for the computer to run by itself for several days without it disconnecting for good at least once or twice. I've tried Multipool, dogchain, doghouse, Coinium, Nut2Pool etc. They all have a high stale rate and instability issues


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, on bitcoin talk there are instructions for mining behind a proxy.

How could TOR be used as the proxy ?
Quote:


> Single pool with a standard http proxy:
> 
> cgminer -o "httproxyort|http://poolort" -u username -p password
> 
> Single pool with a socks5 proxy:
> 
> cgminer -o "socks5roxyort|http://poolort" -u username -p password
> 
> Single pool with stratum protocol support:
> 
> cgminer -o stratum+tcp://poolort -u username -p password
> 
> The list of proxy types are:
> http: standard http 1.1 proxy
> http0: http 1.0 proxy
> socks4: socks4 proxy
> socks5: socks5 proxy
> socks4a: socks4a proxy
> socks5h: socks5 proxy using a hostname


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Which pool are you on? I'm just looking for a good stable pool that doesn't throw my rigs into waiting to reconnect all the time.
> 
> None of the DOGE pools are stable enough for the computer to run by itself for several days without it disconnecting for good at least once or twice.


I use RapidHash, the pool hashrate is small, so if you are impatient and do not understand regression to the mean you will get frustrated.. Just a heads up.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Well, it's a secret, but nothing like that. I've only got a couple of GPU's - 750Kh/s though I may get another.
> I am however, pleased that I spent so little on hardware. I'm kind of tight.


im going to stop @ 10k tonight & play some games. not had a good gaming sesh for a while now?

oh & ccrisers is right! I wouldn't buy into doge right now if your thinking about it. bit too risky unless your in it for the long haul!


----------



## scutzi128

This potcoin intrigues me as I could see it catching on due to the popularity of plant it is named after. Think I might mine it for a day or so.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys, guys guys.
> Would you go with R9 270X or HD7950? They are exactly same prices (tops $20 difference) and not much difference of hash values. Either a 270X Gaming, Devil or a blower 7950...
> 
> 
> 
> 7950's me thinks!
> 
> depends though mh to power usage is a factor I guess?
> 
> id go 7950's
Click to expand...

Aight...
I'm going to get like 5 cards tops and most likely this weekend so i gotta decide quickly...
Again, reference 7950 or 3 fan 270X?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> This potcoin intrigues me as I could see it catching on due to the popularity of plant it is named after. Think I might mine it for a day or so.


yeah I seen it & was a bit on the fence at first really.

figured id pre mine a few out & see what happens with it?

it may catch on? I mean cmon we have a friggin Ronpaulcoin, why cant there be a Potcoin that hits the exchanges?

its no more silly than a lot of Alt coin lol


----------



## Krusher33

Reference cards don't cool very well.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Aight...
> I'm going to get like 5 cards tops and most likely this weekend so i gotta decide quickly...
> Again, reference 7950 or 3 fan 270X?


7950's even if they are reference!

its up to you?, but 7950's should give you more mh & that's what counts really!

how long is the warranty on each of them? if its 2 years min then does it really matter tbh, by that time they will be EOL & if you do RMA you end up with a better Card so?


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Aight...
> I'm going to get like 5 cards tops and most likely this weekend so i gotta decide quickly...
> Again, reference 7950 or 3 fan 270X?


7950 can do 650k/h, 270x can do maybe 490 tops? My 270's do 472.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Aight...
> I'm going to get like 5 cards tops and most likely this weekend so i gotta decide quickly...
> Again, reference 7950 or 3 fan 270X?
> 
> 
> 
> 7950's even if they are reference!
> 
> its up to you?, but 7950's should give you more mh & that's what counts really!
> 
> how long is the warranty on each of them? if its 2 years min then does it really matter tbh, by that time they will be EOL & if you do RMA you end up with a better Card so?
Click to expand...

Alright then!
I had no idea there was such a difference in hashrate, i thought it was like +-50khash so why i asked. Had i known there was like 150-200 i wouldn't even asked








Besides, i think i would get a H60/H80 for each of them with the profit







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Aight...
> I'm going to get like 5 cards tops and most likely this weekend so i gotta decide quickly...
> Again, reference 7950 or 3 fan 270X?
> 
> 
> 
> 7950 can do 650k/h, 270x can do maybe 490 tops? My 270's do 472.
Click to expand...

Wow theres that much difference? I'll be damned...
7950 it is then, i need to be able to pay my dad asap


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> IFC makes good profits if you just let your miners roll and ignore them
> 
> i dont know why but many miners i know have this itch to check thier rigs every 20 minutes,
> 
> mine are hooked up to teamviewer, if one goes down i know which one. i reboot it and off it goes again.
> 
> if doge makes 500. its going to be....
> 
> Urgent....so urgent...an urgent selling emergency. lol


Just wondering, what wallet do you use?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/24/argentinian-peso-freefall-economic-crisis-deepens
> 
> Maybe our Argentinian friends can comment ?


People are turning to cryptos but not massively...The situation with online shopping irks me pretty badly, it's ridiculous that they set so many limits...small fish like me are not the problem with the lack of usd reserves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I mean yeah I'll eventually make some money off of it but it still makes my mom concern about if i would go to jail or not; i might've done a no no by telling her i make money off cracking passwords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much time on your hands eh my brother?


You're NOT cracking passwords at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys, guys guys.
> Would you go with R9 270X or HD7950? They are exactly same prices (tops $20 difference) and not much difference of hash values. Either a 270X Gaming, Devil or a blower 7950...


7950 every day of the week between those two. You undervolt to 0.962v and it'll run cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you reboot remotely if windows or rig crashed?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a raspberry pi and a usb controlled power strip to do it. Just wondering if there's other options.


Get a remote ip/phone pdu, and use linux. You can configure the system to reboot on kernel panic (Debian/BAMT) and you can also ssh and reboot if x server crashes.
Winblows is pretty bad for remote stuff.


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah then mates 7950 hopefully tomorrow! I'm thinking like 5, 2 to be installed in my rig until risers come and other stuff as well...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you reboot remotely if windows or rig crashed?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a raspberry pi and a usb controlled power strip to do it. Just wondering if there's other options.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a remote ip/phone pdu, and use linux. You can configure the system to reboot on kernel panic (Debian/BAMT) and you can also ssh and reboot if x server crashes.
> Winblows is pretty bad for remote stuff.
Click to expand...

Aren't those things like $300 or so? If you know a cheap one, please share.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Aren't those things like $300 or so? If you know a cheap one, please share.


i reboot mine remotedly via reboot signal from the ethernet port.

the joys of having commercial grade equipment to play with, i monitor them all on teamviewer, if i see one crashes i send a reboot command to the ethernet port, and under 2 minutes later its back up.


----------



## tice03

Well I was going to post this early when they were showing up for $22.99 each, but I got distracted at work and they are now $28.99 which isn't a horrible price. Can get these cheaper on eBay for sure, but these are backed by Amazon so you get Prime shipping if you have it and a lot less headache if you get a dud and have to return them. I also expect these new usb risers to show up more on Amazon in the near future so the pricing should come down on these as well.

Powered-Pci-express-Pci-e-Extender Riser


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Do you guys think a EVGA 1300W Gold PSU can handle 4 R9 280X ? And how about EVGA 1000W Gold with 3 R9 280X?

Also is it safe to run 4 R9 280X on 4 PCIe 1X slot without powered risers?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Well I was going to post this early when they were showing up for $22.99 each, but I got distracted at work and they are now $28.99 which isn't a horrible price. Can get these cheaper on eBay for sure, but these are backed by Amazon so you get Prime shipping if you have it and a lot less headache if you get a dud and have to return them. I also expect these new usb risers to show up more on Amazon in the near future so the pricing should come down on these as well.
> 
> Powered-Pci-express-Pci-e-Extender Riser


those look pretty good... ive got plent of sata power and USB ports i can use.

only downside i can see is if you need 6 pin plugs.

i have around 6 USB ports on one of my mining rig boards. i may have to make use of those.


----------



## Namwons

CryptoMarketCap.com just launched an Android App


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do you guys think a EVGA 1300W Gold PSU can handle 4 R9 280X ? And how about EVGA 1000W Gold with 3 R9 280X?
> 
> Also is it safe to run 4 R9 280X on 4 PCIe 1X slot without powered risers?


280x are about 200W a piece so you should be fine with either


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> People are turning to cryptos but not massively...The situation with online shopping irks me pretty badly, it's ridiculous that they set so many limits...small fish like me are not the problem with the lack of usd reserves.
> You're NOT cracking passwords at all.
> 7950 every day of the week between those two. You undervolt to 0.962v and it'll run cool.
> Get a remote ip/phone pdu, and use linux. You can configure the system to reboot on kernel panic (Debian/BAMT) and you can also ssh and reboot if x server crashes.
> Winblows is pretty bad for remote stuff.


There, quick, ask him about the peso situation before he disappears again.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well I think I'm headed back to us.trademybits. I like the site better, I haven't received my payout from middlecoin that was sent at 2:30AM today. Payouts from trademybits are received within the hour. Plus, trademybits had an average of 0.01518512BTC/Hhash yesterday. Oh well lol

Jeffinslaw


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do you guys think a EVGA 1300W Gold PSU can handle 4 R9 280X ? And how about EVGA 1000W Gold with 3 R9 280X?
> 
> Also is it safe to run 4 R9 280X on 4 PCIe 1X slot without powered risers?


To answer your risers question, I have no experience with risers, but from what I've heard when you're running 4 cards on risers you want them to be powered, someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I was thinking about risers too. How do you know if you need powered ones or not?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks cam.

Well My MSI Z87 G55 has 3 PCIe X16 slots, so it's at least capable of running 3 high end GPU without risers no problem.

The problem is the GPUs won't be detected if I run all of them on the x16 slots, so I have to run 3 of them on x1 slots and the main one is on the x16 using a x1 riser.

Does the x1 slots works same as the x16 slots except less bandwidth, or do companies cut corners on the x1 slots?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking about risers too. How do you know if you need powered ones or not?


I think the general rule is 1-2 card setups don't need risers, but 3+ card setups should use them.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks cam.
> 
> Well My MSI Z87 G55 has 3 PCIe X16 slots, so it's at least capable of running 3 high end GPU without risers no problem.
> 
> The problem is the GPUs won't be detected if I run all of them on the x16 slots, so I have to run 3 of them on x1 slots and the main one is on the x16 using a x1 riser.
> 
> Does the x1 slots works same as the x16 slots except less bandwidth, or do companies cut corners on the x1 slots?


Wait whats the most amount of cards you got to run on that board?
I'm looking at my options and it appears either a 970A-G46+FX6300 or the Z87 G55+Pentium...


----------



## Krusher33

Here's a great explanation that I found.
Quote:


> Takeshi_Kovacs on Bitcointalk:
> A graphics card takes power from the on card power connectors for the GPU. It takes power for the on-board video RAM from the PCI-E bus connection.
> 
> That is fine for games and for Bitcoin mining but not so good for Litecoin and other scrypt based alt-coins. Scrypt mining hits the graphics card RAM with a much higher load than gaming or Bitcoin mining. Without powered risers, you will be drawing more current from the motherboard than would be the case for most uses of graphics cards. That is when you can get into trouble if you do not have powered risers.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=268879.msg2974007#msg2974007


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Wait whats the most amount of cards you got to run on that board?
> I'm looking at my options and it appears either a 970A-G46+FX6300 or the Z87 G55+Pentium...


Z87 G55 + Pentium all the way. I already have 2 of them.

Right now I'm running 4 R9 280X on one of the G55s, 750KH/s for 3 of them, 700KH/s for the one being used as display.

The x16 slots don't work very well with risers, you have to use the first x16 for main GPU, the x1 slots for the rest of the GPUs.


----------



## Roulette Run

If anybody is looking for a Pool Operator's Job, I stumbled upon Marine Coin today and they say they're hiring if you're willing to be paid in Marine Coin: http://www.marinecoin.org/ The overall scheme seems similar to Nutcoin, which is what I'm mining. Nuts to the moon!


----------



## barkinos98

Like, heres the thing.
I'm going to go with the bare minimum for 5 gpus, and as it appears 4 would be running the day of purchase (2 in rig, 2 in the parts i buy) and the other will go in that cheap rig i was considering to buy. Its literally the same price but just want to check if im doing it right or not, since the G55 is not used too much but the G46 is.

Also i was thinking of not getting ram/hdd and using one stick off my current rig


----------



## Lysergix710

Im getting "cgminer is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file" while trying to mine.

Can anyone help ? Cheers


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Aren't those things like $300 or so? If you know a cheap one, please share.


Alibaba has some remote outlets for sale...good stuff and only 37usd a piece.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well I think I'm headed back to us.trademybits. I like the site better, I haven't received my payout from middlecoin that was sent at 2:30AM today. Payouts from trademybits are received within the hour. Plus, trademybits had an average of 0.01518512BTC/Hhash yesterday. Oh well lol
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Both are good but I got a bit tired of trading at craptsy so I'm using middlecoin right now.
Might switch to manual profitability switching with cgwatcher and a bunch of pps pools soon...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> To answer your risers question, I have no experience with risers, but from what I've heard when you're running 4 cards on risers you want them to be powered, someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


You don't need powered risers for 16x slots, and sometimes you want to stick to regular ones if using dual psu setups.
Some risers cut the cables that feed the card off the pci-e slot, and have their own molex/sata/pci-e (last one is the ideal one) plug. If yours cut the power from the board you can use all powered with dual psu safely, otherwise it's a bit risky since you might overload the card/slot/*riser and kill something in the process if you feed a card 12v both from the powered riser and the slot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Wait whats the most amount of cards you got to run on that board?
> I'm looking at my options and it appears either a 970A-G46+FX6300 or the Z87 G55+Pentium...


I'd reccomend the z77x-ud3h or the msi z87 g45.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Like, heres the thing.
> I'm going to go with the bare minimum for 5 gpus, and as it appears 4 would be running the day of purchase (2 in rig, 2 in the parts i buy) and the other will go in that cheap rig i was considering to buy. Its literally the same price but just want to check if im doing it right or not, since the G55 is not used too much but the G46 is.
> 
> Also i was thinking of not getting ram/hdd and using one stick off my current rig


I'd reccomend 4gb per rig, unless you run an r9 290, since those need high tc values.


----------



## barkinos98

Thing is i'm forced to buy new :/
And the G45 is a little bit more expensive than the G55 so i guess its alright and i've seen it work with 5 gpus so it should be alright but for now im just going to install 2 per rig and put it in a case because of space/cat/brother issues


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> Im getting "cgminer is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file" while trying to mine.
> 
> Can anyone help ? Cheers


your anti virus/malware is quarantining cgminer.exe


----------



## Lysergix710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> your anti virus/malware is quarantining cgminer.exe


I tried with both off and same thing, cgminer is unrestricted in firewall too


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Thing is i'm forced to buy new :/
> And the G45 is a little bit more expensive than the G55 so i guess its alright and i've seen it work with 5 gpus so it should be alright but for now im just going to install 2 per rig and put it in a case because of space/cat/brother issues


Run 3 per rig...using 16x slots if you don't have risers...cases suck for mining.
mobo box with board and cards on top works better xD

As for the cat, have the miners in a room and keep the cat out of it.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Thing is i'm forced to buy new :/
> And the G45 is a little bit more expensive than the G55 so i guess its alright and i've seen it work with 5 gpus so it should be alright but for now im just going to install 2 per rig and put it in a case because of space/cat/brother issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run 3 per rig...using 16x slots if you don't have risers...cases suck for mining.
> mobo box with board and cards on top works better xD
> 
> As for the cat, have the miners in a room and keep the cat out of it.
Click to expand...

But... doesnt the third x16 slot not work when there are cards in the first 2? At least thats what i've read about it...
If so that would be great actually, would mean more power!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

For me, the Z77 G45 Gaming run 3 GPUs on the x16 slots no problem.

With the Z87 G55, I had to put the rest of my GPUs in x1 slots to get detected. I was in a hurry to get it working so I'm not sure if there's an issue with the x16 slots.

If you are getting R9 290s or 290Xs, make sure you have *2* sticks of *4GB* RAM, so *8GB in tota*l (my dad's rig has 4 sticks of 2GB and it can;t run my 290X). I needed that much RAM to run high TCs, which results in much more hashes.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Anyone got any idea when Multipool will be back up! Been down for friggin hours now!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Anyone got any idea when Multipool will be back up! Been down for friggin hours now!


--fail-over -o http://ftc.give-me-coins.com:3336


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I think I'm going to go back to middlecoin. I can't get dogehouse.org up, and the cgminer won't even work with that pool. Its frustrating. If you know how heavy this coin is, why not invest in better servers? I wouldn't complain as much if not for the fact that they claim they are the best.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah to be honest i never understood why bitcoin is so damn "anonymous"
> It sounds like you can easily figure out who sent it to you depending on the sender's address and whatnot. I dont find the idea of it valid as well, i mean cracking "passwords" and making money off of this legally? Doesnt sound too legit lol...
> But, it makes me money so i usually am silent about it


That's the thing, BTC was supposed to be untraceable, but really isn't. Zerocoin, while still part of a block chain, is not supposed to be traceable. This means that it will have massive appeal to those groups that drove BTC to being used widespread. Let's be honest here, the only people who will use crypto coins to purchase items will be the ones mining it as they will need to do something with their coins. Investors will use it like stock, trade it, sell it and buy it, but in the end they will want cold hard cash for it. Groups that want to be able to purchase goods anomalously without worrying about countries borders or governments tracing it will need a coin that cannot be traced, hence Zerocoin, which is why it will be popular. I doubt it will get to the heights of BTC due to this fact, but it will easily get into the $50-$100 range due to the demand for massive amounts needed to conduct the type of business folks will want to use it for.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> But... doesnt the third x16 slot not work when there are cards in the first 2? At least thats what i've read about it...
> If so that would be great actually, would mean more power!


For a normal motherboard with no PLX-8747 chip, that has three pci-e x16 slots, when all populated, the bandwidth configuration is (x8, x4, x4). And if I'm correct, mining doesn't need that much bandwidth, so running it at that speed is fine.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> For a normal motherboard with no PLX-8747 chip, that has three pci-e x16 slots, when all populated, the bandwidth configuration is (x8, x4, x4). And if I'm correct, mining doesn't need that much bandwidth, so running it at that speed is fine.


That is correct, I have 4 cards running at 1x


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> Im getting "cgminer is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file" while trying to mine.
> 
> Can anyone help ? Cheers


The .bat file is in same folder as cgminer?

Does the bat file say cgminer.exe or just cgminer? Because it should be cgminer.exe.

Maybe cgminer.exe is missing the folder?


----------



## Lysergix710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The .bat file is in same folder as cgminer?
> 
> Does the bat file say cgminer.exe or just cgminer? Because it should be cgminer.exe.
> 
> Maybe cgminer.exe is missing the folder?


It is and it does say exe afterwards. What folder would it be missing ? Ive tried a reinstall of cgminer aswell.

Thanks


----------



## thrgk

anyone here from RAFFY lately? I sent him my cpu to delid, just wondering what the status is, but no reply in 2 days


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone here from RAFFY lately? I sent him my cpu to delid, just wondering what the status is, but no reply in 2 days


Which CPU? Couldn't you do it yourself?


----------



## rubicsphere

Finally got my setup how I wanted it. Almost pushing 8 Mhash.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone here from RAFFY lately? I sent him my cpu to delid, just wondering what the status is, but no reply in 2 days


Lol I'm alive! I've just been busy working 40 hours a week plus full time college student plus I just bought a new truck this week! So I've been fooling around with that too


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Finally got my setup how I wanted it. Almost pushing 8 Mhash.


Fuarr, dat room ambient


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fuarr, dat room ambient


It's a 2 car garage in which I keep each garage door cracked about 3". Ambient is whatever the temp outside is so on a typical January day in New Mexico it ranges from 30F-55F (-1C to 13C)


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Hmmm, I'm trying to decide if I should point my 5.4 Mhash at potcoin for a couple nights or not :/ DogeCoin is just sooooo money right now.


----------



## RAFFY

Sorry I haven't been online in the past couple days. Can someone fill me in on what's the best to mine and what's up with coinye and nutcoin?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Finally got my setup how I wanted it. Almost pushing 8 Mhash.


damn that's nice!

& I thought I was rocking it with 4.6 MH !

I need my 1200w psu I ordered so I can add a fourth 280x to make 5.2 -5.3 MH, its out of stock & not due till the 31 jan









how much is all that costing to run?

sweet Setup though


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> damn that's nice!
> 
> & I thought I was rocking it with 4.6 MH !
> 
> I need my 1200w psu I ordered so I can add a fourth 280x to make 5.2 -5.3 MH, its out of stock & not due till the 31 jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much is all that costing to run?
> 
> sweet Setup though


I don't know quite yet. Last month the bill went up $110 and I expect this months to go up another $50. I'm pulling ~0.09 BTC a day though so I can cover the electricity costs in only 2 days.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I don't know quite yet. Last month the bill went up $110 and I expect this months to go up another $50. I'm pulling ~0.09 BTC a day though so I can cover the electricity costs in only 2 days.


yeah it will pay for its self I know, plus your bill will be nothing like mine is lol? Im on those pay as you go meter's here in the uk & its like 14p a kw









what are you mining? or are you just using middlecoin, multipool or something.

Seeing your rack! makes me want to go get another rig together lol.

think I will have to wait a couple of months for that though









im jealous mate! 8 MH & cheap electricity! I may have to immigrate


----------



## Namwons

i wonder if anyone has been sent a notice about the possibe rise in power usage for cultivation of M.J.?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i wonder if anyone has been sent a notice about the possibe rise in power usage for cultivation of M.J.?


ssshhhh. that's my cover story! all my neighbors wonder why I use so much electric? that's why I have the miner's lol, its a decoy


----------



## Nhb93

Just got my first payout from Middlecoin, aka my first mining coins.







0.02577553 BTC! I know it's not much, but I still have 400KH/s to add for a total of 1.6MH/s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Finally got my setup how I wanted it. Almost pushing 8 Mhash.


How did you manage to connect all of those PSU's to an outlet and not blow anything? I suppose that goes for anyone in this thread with farms.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I don't suppose any of you have some older AMD cards that you've upgraded from that you could part with for a reasonable price?

I put in my pre-order for a H61 Pro BTC motherboard, then got bored of waiting and ordered in an ECS H77 motherboard that has 1x PCI-Express 3.0 and 4x PCI-Express 1 slots.
Then, while it's en route, I got an email letting me know the Pro BTC shipped.

Now I need risers, cards, and another couple of PSU's.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah it will pay for its self I know, plus your bill will be nothing like mine is lol? Im on those pay as you go meter's here in the uk & its like 14p a kw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you mining? or are you just using middlecoin, multipool or something.
> 
> Seeing your rack! makes me want to go get another rig together lol.
> 
> think I will have to wait a couple of months for that though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im jealous mate! 8 MH & cheap electricity! I may have to immigrate


Well, energy cost is likely rigged in the UK. A bit like the DOGE market








Wonder how public service/nationalised electricity compares with privatised ?

Actually, now I think about it, you would expect places with cheap energy - oil and gas states - to be great places for mining operations.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Well, energy cost is likely rigged in the UK. A bit like the DOGE market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how public service/nationalised electricity compares with privatised ?


oh biscuit, all energy companys are already privatized!

just like royal mail is now & the NHS will be in 2015. Even local authority is privatized!

Are country is not a nation anymore its a corporation, that's why it has its own tax code & is registered at companys house.

Righteous Power!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> For me, the Z77 G45 Gaming run 3 GPUs on the x16 slots no problem.
> 
> With the Z87 G55, I had to put the rest of my GPUs in x1 slots to get detected. I was in a hurry to get it working so I'm not sure if there's an issue with the x16 slots.
> 
> If you are getting R9 290s or 290Xs, make sure you have *2* sticks of *4GB* RAM, so *8GB in tota*l (my dad's rig has 4 sticks of 2GB and it can;t run my 290X). I needed that much RAM to run high TCs, which results in much more hashes.


But im thinking fo getting the Z87 Gaming?
Its fine if it cant run 3 gpus at the same time without risers, its going in a case anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> But... doesnt the third x16 slot not work when there are cards in the first 2? At least thats what i've read about it...
> If so that would be great actually, would mean more power!
> 
> 
> 
> For a normal motherboard with no PLX-8747 chip, that has three pci-e x16 slots, when all populated, the bandwidth configuration is (x8, x4, x4). And if I'm correct, mining doesn't need that much bandwidth, so running it at that speed is fine.
Click to expand...

So technically the Z87 Gaming should work with 3 cards installed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> For a normal motherboard with no PLX-8747 chip, that has three pci-e x16 slots, when all populated, the bandwidth configuration is (x8, x4, x4). And if I'm correct, mining doesn't need that much bandwidth, so running it at that speed is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct, I have 4 cards running at 1x
Click to expand...

What board do you use mate?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> oh biscuit, all energy companys are already privatized!
> 
> just like royal mail is now & the NHS will be in 2015. Even local authority is privatized!
> 
> Are country is not a nation anymore its a corporation, that's why it has its own tax code & is registered at companys house.
> 
> Righteous Power!


Now, I know this argument - it says that all aspects of government, and politicians too, are registered as corporations. i checked the corporate regitry sites and it's true, government bodies, politicians, police services and the like are registered as corporations. I'm not really convinced this really makes them ONLY corporations, but rather that all governments and public bodies have to deal with the private sector financially and this makes it easier. A bit like if you register as an overclock.net user it doesn't mean you are ONLY an overclock.net user. On the other hand, I've never looked at why exactly this is so, or how old the practice is. Dunno, I'll have to check it out.

Another aspect of this, as I understand it, is the claim that if your birth certificate name is in capitals then it means you are a legal person subject to commercial/admiralty law, or something. I have my birth certificate here and only my surname is capitalised, so am I only half a legal person ? It's supposed to extend to things like bank statments too - that if you are named in capitals then the bank is addressing the legal fictional you instead of the person - but my bank statements are not all capitalised.
Bank 1 writes to me putting my name in all caps, bank 2 uses the normal mix of cases. Is bank1 addressing the legal fictional person and bank 2 not ?

On energy, I think I'm right in saying a big chunk of UK energy supply is owned by foreign nationalised companies. as I understand it privatisation did lower prices at first. but aside from other factors I would assume that sooner or later one exec would phone another, suggest a round of golf, and discuss where they wished the price of gas to go over scotch and sandwiches. People are like that.


----------



## arcade9

A team is recluting doge owners to make a coordinated pump, if interested come to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=dogecoin-wall


----------



## dathaeus

Anyone know of a site that shows real time (or at least daily) graphs where you can overlay multiple currencies in one to compare/contrast etc... for example, if I wanted to visually see how bit's value compared with lite's value over the last 3 months in one line graph. Or any best alternative? Being able to also add volume would be awesome, but I'm prob asking too much now. Thanks!


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I don't suppose any of you have some older AMD cards that you've upgraded from that you could part with for a reasonable price?
> 
> I put in my pre-order for a H61 Pro BTC motherboard, then got bored of waiting and ordered in an ECS H77 motherboard that has 1x PCI-Express 3.0 and 4x PCI-Express 1 slots.
> Then, while it's en route, I got an email letting me know the Pro BTC shipped.
> 
> Now I need risers, cards, and another couple of PSU's.


Would you want to trade that h61 for some 1x to 16x risers?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Now, I know this argument - it says that all aspects of government, and politicians too, are registered as corporations. i checked the corporate regitry sites and it's true, government bodies, politicians, police services and the like are registered as corporations. I'm not really convinced this really makes them ONLY corporations, but rather that all governments and public bodies have to deal with the private sector financially and this makes it easier. A bit like if you register as an overclock.net user it doesn't mean you are ONLY an overclock.net user. On the other hand, I've never looked at why exactly this is so, or how old the practice is. Dunno, I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Another aspect of this, as I understand it, is the claim that if your birth certificate name is in capitals then it means you are a legal person subject to commercial/admiralty law, or something. I have my birth certificate here and only my surname is capitalised, so am I only half a legal person ? It's supposed to extend to things like bank statments too - that if you are named in capitals then the bank is addressing the legal fictional you instead of the person - but my bank statements are not all capitalised.
> Bank 1 writes to me putting my name in all caps, bank 2 uses the normal mix of cases. Is bank1 addressing the legal fictional person and bank 2 not ?
> 
> On energy, I think I'm right in saying a big chunk of UK energy supply is owned by foreign nationalised companies. as I understand it privatisation did lower prices at first. but aside from other factors I would assume that sooner or later one exec would phone another, suggest a round of golf, and discuss where they wished the price of gas to go over scotch and sandwiches. People are like that.


Yes, if you sign your name in all capitals you are entering bondage, meaning you are giving up your rights as a freeman, In blacks law dictionary it is known as capitis dominius.

the Law is a really funny thing, it is used to coerce you in to levy or commerce nowadays, most people just accept what there told is the law.

However Legalese can be used any way you see fit really, its a game you either play to win! or you have already lost!

Get yourself a Blacks Law Dictionary?

we shouldn't really talk about this stuff on here really? its









hopefully though it makes a few people look into it & realize whats really going on!

Do your research you will be amazed what you find out! its









just don't go to far down the rabbit hole though lol, you may never come back & end up all fanatical


----------



## dmfree88

New guide to go with a new miner. Let me know what you guys think and if it needs anything added. Its hard to keep up with this thread so send any suggestions as a reply on the thread please:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu

Thanks







. Hope it helps you all get some extra hash-power and less rejects.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Yes, if you sign your name in all capitals you are entering bondage, meaning you are giving up your rights as a freeman, In blacks law dictionary it is known as capitis dominius.
> 
> the Law is a really funny thing, it is used to coerce you in to levy or commerce nowadays, most people just accept what there told is the law.
> 
> However Legalese can be used any way you see fit really, its a game you either play to win! or you have already lost!
> 
> Get yourself a Blacks Law Dictionary?
> 
> we shouldn't really talk about this stuff on here really? its
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully though it makes a few people look into it & realize whats really going on!
> 
> Do your research you will be amazed what you find out! its
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just don't go to far down the rabbit hole though lol, you may never come back & end up all fanatical


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Anyone know of a site that shows real time (or at least daily) graphs where you can overlay multiple currencies in one to compare/contrast etc... for example, if I wanted to visually see how bit's value compared with lite's value over the last 3 months in one line graph. Or any best alternative? Being able to also add volume would be awesome, but I'm prob asking too much now. Thanks!


Now I did go and look up some things in Black's because of all this, I had to look up monster - is an ordinary person defined as a monster and therefore not as fully human as the ruling classes ? There is indeed an entry under monster, but it seemed like it was for people born deformed - a very old usage of the word from when biology was not so developed.

How do you explain that my birth certificate isn't al capitalised, and my bank doesn't use capitals ?


----------



## barkinos98

Guys, proposed miner rig is down in my sig!
Can i get a last hour check please? I think everything is alright but want to ask









Plan is to remove one DIMM and the 1TB disk from my desktop, run 3 on that board and 2 on my current rig (while the risers arrive), the cpu cooler and fans are the parts i have laying around. I know i wont need the 612S but i want to use it


----------



## dogbiscuit

Why does nutcoin have a square and compass on it ? Is it freemasonic ?


----------



## Nhb93

That's one MH/s producing machine you have planned there. I'm still a fan of my 270's because of the lower power draw (and single 6-pin), so you can run more of them on a single PSU without having to go crazy on a 1000W+ unit.









Might be an odd question, but if anyone has tried it, they're in here somewhere. Can you run 2 cards on a board that doesn't support Crossfire, only SLI?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> That's one MH/s producing machine you have planned there. I'm still a fan of my 270's because of the lower power draw (and single 6-pin), so you can run more of them on a single PSU without having to go crazy on a 1000W+ unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be an odd question, but if anyone has tried it, they're in here somewhere. Can you run 2 cards on a board that doesn't support Crossfire, only SLI?


I want it to be dense with lowest possible costs as my dad said he would only buy it if i were to pay him before 2014 finishes. Electric i havent said anything but assuming its 8p/kwh, shouldnt be too hard on me if i was forced to anyway.

Thanks for the input btw!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Why does nutcoin have a square and compass on it ? Is it freemasonic ?


Read the post disclaimer


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Finally got my setup how I wanted it. Almost pushing 8 Mhash.


Are those all 270's? What hash rate are you getting from each? Stock or not? PSU used? I am thinking of selling two of my 290's since I got them for $400 each and getting 270's instead. Based on EBay prices I should be able to get 3 x 270's per 290 and if they pull 400+ hash then it would be a win. I already have the MB's to support the extra cards, just wondering if it is worth it. Also, why did you go with the dual 6 pin versions versus the single 6 pin versions?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Read the post disclaimer


It's the illuminati I tell ye!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Are those all 270's? What hash rate are you getting from each? Stock or not? PSU used? I am thinking of selling two of my 290's since I got them for $400 each and getting 270's instead. Based on EBay prices I should be able to get 3 x 270's per 290 and if they pull 400+ hash then it would be a win. I already have the MB's to support the extra cards, just wondering if it is worth it. Also, why did you go with the dual 6 pin versions versus the single 6 pin versions?


I know you asked the other guy with that beautiful farm, but I just purchased a handful of 270's, and I can answer at least some of your questions.

MSI 270's, single pin, stock clocks, ~400KH/s. Some people are getting closer to 500 with some overclocking and playing with configs. I'm happy right now just to be making money.


----------



## utnorris

Thanks, that's what I was expecting, so I may do some testing this weekend.


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Now I did go and look up some things in Black's because of all this, I had to look up monster - is an ordinary person defined as a monster and therefore not as fully human as the ruling classes ? There is indeed an entry under monster, but it seemed like it was for people born deformed - a very old usage of the word from when biology was not so developed.
> 
> How do you explain that my birth certificate isn't al capitalised, and my bank doesn't use capitals ?


Eh was I randomly pulled into this weird convo or was there a coded answer in there somewhere to my query.........


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Eh was I randomly pulled into this weird convo or was there a coded answer in there somewhere to my query.........


[edit: don't worry]


----------



## Matt26LFC

Anyone know whats going on with Multipool, I've been mining for about an hour or so and have ZERO unconfirmed and also ZERO confirmed. I have Round Shares and Estimated Per Block, but no coins! Not sure if I'm mining for nothing here?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Anyone know whats going on with Multipool, I've been mining for about an hour or so and have ZERO unconfirmed and also ZERO confirmed. I have Round Shares and Estimated Per Block, but no coins! Not sure if I'm mining for nothing here?


Considering they just did a complete db rebuild and have only been back up for a couple of hours I can't say definitively but it's possible. I've moved my big workers over to nutcoin for a little while and just left my two little guys on Multipool until I start seeing balances climbing. My guess is that they are not displaying but are accumulating. If that's the case then the drop in difficulty due to people switching pools or coins for awhile is a boon - if they're just disappearing into the void because we're working away at nothing... then









Just like the coins themselves - it's often wise to diversify not only what coins you mine but what pools you're mining for.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Anyone know whats going on with Multipool, I've been mining for about an hour or so and have ZERO unconfirmed and also ZERO confirmed. I have Round Shares and Estimated Per Block, but no coins! Not sure if I'm mining for nothing here?


There's an issue with their payment system I'm thinking, I have over 4k unconfirmed MOON, and 2 confirmed MOON, it's been like that for awhile I take it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Now I did go and look up some things in Black's because of all this, I had to look up monster - is an ordinary person defined as a monster and therefore not as fully human as the ruling classes ? There is indeed an entry under monster, but it seemed like it was for people born deformed - a very old usage of the word from when biology was not so developed.
> 
> How do you explain that my birth certificate isn't al capitalised, and my bank doesn't use capitals ?


If you look at the birth certificate you will see the registrars name in all capitals, also the other part of your birth certificate is with the registry & that has your mothers signature & name on it which will be in all capitals on that document.

you will never get your hands on that document though?

Any contract you ever have signed will be in all capitals, just because they are not all capitals on letters or statements is irrelevant. it is not a contract.









On another topic anyone know when middlecoin pays out? Ive not used it before & set it running this morning?

just wondering what time they roughly pay out so I can see what I make on it?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> On another topic anyone know when middlecoin pays out? Ive not used it before & set it running this morning?
> 
> just wondering what time they roughly pay out so I can see what I make on it?


around 2AM UTC. you can click on any BTC address to see a report with payout history

guys please stop cluttering this thread with offtopic/tinfoil/inane stuff.PLEASE.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> around 2AM UTC. you can click on any BTC address to see a report with payout history
> 
> guys please stop cluttering this thread with offtopic/tinfoil/inane stuff.PLEASE.


Thx,

And I Know Lol, Its just dogbiscuit is intrigued & I wouldn't say its tinfoil hat stuff? its just knowing your rights really!

Knowledge is power my friend!

Dog don't say anymore off topic stuff lol, otherwise everyone will be wearing tinfoil hats, have a revolution & bitcoin will collapse!









just kidding mate! Im a bit of a Radical lol.


----------



## QSS-5

hello can someone recommend a good dogecoin pool thanks


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Considering they just did a complete db rebuild and have only been back up for a couple of hours I can't say definitively but it's possible. I've moved my big workers over to nutcoin for a little while and just left my two little guys on Multipool until I start seeing balances climbing. My guess is that they are not displaying but are accumulating. If that's the case then the drop in difficulty due to people switching pools or coins for awhile is a boon - if they're just disappearing into the void because we're working away at nothing... then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the coins themselves - it's often wise to diversify not only what coins you mine but what pools you're mining for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> There's an issue with their payment system I'm thinking, I have over 4k unconfirmed MOON, and 2 confirmed MOON, it's been like that for awhile I take it.


OK cheers guys, I'll perhaps try somewhere else. Just have to decide what I want to mine, might go back to nut, I think 2.7 Million perhaps isn't enough, I'm sure some people have 10's of Millions by now, if not 100 Million! Perhaps I should go for an even 10 Million! Just worried I miss out on a pump again, I started mining Moon just before the price hike and had 260K of them, so wished I'd spent a couple days prior mining them! Wondering if its worth buying back at 21 since I sold at 27, or even buy into IFC! I don't know, what resources are out there that can help make a more informed decision?


----------



## selk22

So picked up my 780 and am very happy with it since it primarily for gaming. I have other cards for mining..

But I do want to mine on it from time to time.. So I would appreciate some help getting my hash rate higher if possible.

This is my bat file
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://pool.d2.cc:3335 -H 1 -d 0 -i 0 -l T12x32 -m 1 -C 0


at +140GPU clock / -500mem clock.

This gets me about 500-527khash right now

I would like to stay on stock volts but any help from someone with some Nvidia mining experience is appreciated.


----------



## dogbiscuit

"If you look at the birth certificate you will see the registrars name in all capitals, "

It isn't.

"also the other part of your birth certificate is with the registry & that has your mothers signature & name on it which will be in all capitals on that document.you will never get your hands on that document though?"

Then I will never have proof if it's buried in registrar vaults.

"Any contract you ever have signed will be in all capitals, just because they are not all capitals on letters or statements is irrelevant. it is not a contract.







"

Nope, I got rent contracts here just signed in my own scrawl - no caps anywhere - except where I pencilled my name in caps for clarity.

Also the adresses on offical paperwork are in caps, so it looks more like just a standard done for clarity to me - unless buildings are also legal persons


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So picked up my 780 and am very happy with it since it primarily for gaming. I have other cards for mining..
> 
> But I do want to mine on it from time to time.. So I would appreciate some help getting my hash rate higher if possible.
> 
> This is my bat file
> at +140GPU clock / -500mem clock.
> 
> This gets me about 500-527khash right now
> 
> I would like to stay on stock volts but any help from someone with some Nvidia mining experience is appreciated.


Isn't it not worth the time to mine with it?
I mean you will be spending more money on electricity bill than making from mining with a 780??


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So picked up my 780 and am very happy with it since it primarily for gaming. I have other cards for mining..
> 
> But I do want to mine on it from time to time.. So I would appreciate some help getting my hash rate higher if possible.
> 
> This is my bat file
> at +140GPU clock / -500mem clock.
> 
> This gets me about 500-527khash right now
> 
> I would like to stay on stock volts but any help from someone with some Nvidia mining experience is appreciated.


Try T15x32 and see any change in Hash rate.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> How did you manage to connect all of those PSU's to an outlet and not blow anything? I suppose that goes for anyone in this thread with farms.


If you look closely at the picture see the orange extension cord? I have it running to an outlet on another breaker. There are only 2 PC's per breaker right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Are those all 270's? What hash rate are you getting from each? Stock or not? PSU used? I am thinking of selling two of my 290's since I got them for $400 each and getting 270's instead. Based on EBay prices I should be able to get 3 x 270's per 290 and if they pull 400+ hash then it would be a win. I already have the MB's to support the extra cards, just wondering if it is worth it. Also, why did you go with the dual 6 pin versions versus the single 6 pin versions?


In total I have:
- 6 x R9-290's at 845 Khash each
- 4 x R9-270's at 455 Khash each
- 2 x 7950's at 615 Khash each

The 270's are MSI and each can do 455 Khash at 1050/1500. The MSI gaming R9 270 is a single 6 pin only not a dual.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> hello can someone recommend a good dogecoin pool thanks


i am now working fast-pool.com webpage sometimes drops but its nearly 14GHash pool and hands out blocks fast. tough you can autowithdraw 10k min and manual payout fee is 1doge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So picked up my 780 and am very happy with it since it primarily for gaming. I have other cards for mining..
> 
> But I do want to mine on it from time to time.. So I would appreciate some help getting my hash rate higher if possible.
> 
> This is my bat file
> at +140GPU clock / -500mem clock.
> 
> This gets me about 500-527khash right now
> 
> I would like to stay on stock volts but any help from someone with some Nvidia mining experience is appreciated.


my 780 oc from gigabyte has 500kHash/s @stock factory oc 1084mhz boost 2.0

best
revro


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys, proposed miner rig is down in my sig!
> Can i get a last hour check please? I think everything is alright but want to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to remove one DIMM and the 1TB disk from my desktop, run 3 on that board and 2 on my current rig (while the risers arrive), the cpu cooler and fans are the parts i have laying around. I know i wont need the 612S but i want to use it


My only concern would be that you might find that you don't have enough RAM to run the cards, I'm not an expert here, but I read one of your earlier posts and I think you were talking about 1x4GB RAM for three cards? That seems a little shy of what might be needed to me. The rest seems fine, but if this is a dedicated mining rig, I would switch out the 1TB HDD to a small SSD as soon as you can because they draw less power, but if you're not paying the cost of electricity, then that's not an issue. Happy mining dude.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys, proposed miner rig is down in my sig!
> Can i get a last hour check please? I think everything is alright but want to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to remove one DIMM and the 1TB disk from my desktop, run 3 on that board and 2 on my current rig (while the risers arrive), the cpu cooler and fans are the parts i have laying around. I know i wont need the 612S but i want to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern would be that you might find that you don't have enough RAM to run the cards, I'm not an expert here, but I read one of your earlier posts and I think you were talking about 1x4GB RAM for three cards? That seems a little shy of what might be needed to me. The rest seems fine, but if this is a dedicated mining rig, I would switch out the 1TB HDD to a small SSD as soon as you can because they draw less power, but if you're not paying the cost of electricity, then that's not an issue. Happy mining dude.
Click to expand...

Yeah convincing didnt go too well so either im going to sell my main rig off to get coins or sell it to get mining hardware... :/


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Try T15x32 and see any change in Hash rate.


Thanks will give that a try.

EDIT: Yeah that brought me down to 465ish
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Isn't it not worth the time to mine with it?
> I mean you will be spending more money on electricity bill than making from mining with a 780??


No not true. I was making money at 350khash. I don't see how 500+ khash is any different.. The amount I have been making pays for the power.


----------



## scutzi128

I'm just mining nutcoin now until multipool can get their act together.


----------



## revro

i have an ssd so i will probably not be running dogecoin qt application.
is hashing coins hard drive intensive?

thanks
revro


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i have an ssd so i will probably not be running dogecoin qt application.
> is hashing coins hard drive intensive?
> 
> thanks
> revro


Nope not at all... but syncing the wallet the first time will be. Mining uses almost no resources other than the GPU and a small amount of RAM.

For example I'm running a worker on my desktop as we speak hashing away at ~700Kh/s and the browser actually requires more resources to load this page.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So picked up my 780 and am very happy with it since it primarily for gaming. I have other cards for mining..
> 
> But I do want to mine on it from time to time.. So I would appreciate some help getting my hash rate higher if possible.
> 
> This is my bat file
> at +140GPU clock / -500mem clock.
> 
> This gets me about 500-527khash right now
> 
> I would like to stay on stock volts but any help from someone with some Nvidia mining experience is appreciated.


I hear you can reduce the power target to have the card undervolt at relatively high clocks for mining...heard of a guy pulling 200w at 1200mhz core like that. Mem speed is a bit irrelevant with CUDA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Isn't it not worth the time to mine with it?
> I mean you will be spending more money on electricity bill than making from mining with a 780??


Nope, not at all...use a pendrive with either CraPE or BAMT. Way simpler...if you really want cpu mining you can install your own ubuntu server 13.04 and then add opencl support for mining coins on gpu (and install the relevant cpu miners and whatnot).

Guide here: http://silverlinux.blogspot.com.ar/2013/10/minimal-headless-opencl-cgminer-on.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i have an ssd so i will probably not be running dogecoin qt application.
> is hashing coins hard drive intensive?
> 
> thanks
> revro


----------



## revro

my card is taking 235W its the 780TIs that take 280+W
I am mining DOGE coins for kicks of it but apparently i am making a tiny tiny profit









Mined Elec.Cost Coin Value Profit (EUR)
24.1 7h 0,336 480 0,720 0,384
25.1 12h 0,576 1328 1,992 1,416

so I will just not sync my wallet (save my ssd writes) and transfer coins from pool to it

best
revro


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is there a limit on sending Nutcoins?

I just sent 1 million Nutcoin to somewhere. I was expecting an error message but it went though no problem. 1 confirm so far.


----------



## scutzi128

I thought it was limited to just 50k transfers.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is there a limit on sending Nutcoins?
> 
> I just sent 1 million Nutcoin to somewhere. I was expecting an error message but it went though no problem. 1 confirm so far.












That's a large brass pair you've got there just giving it a shot (I realize it's just a little less than a day's hash for you, but still...







).

It will be very interesting to see - did you send it to a wallet you control? I would definitely be interested to see how it appears in the blockchain... it almost seems like the transaction limit isn't being enforced - it certainly isn't by the wallet it seems or it shouldn't have allowed it.

Maybe it goes through for 50K and the 950K gets returned... or disappears... or...


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is there a limit on sending Nutcoins?
> 
> I just sent 1 million Nutcoin to somewhere. I was expecting an error message but it went though no problem. 1 confirm so far.


Yeah I'm not sure on this one! There's some 50K limit, but I thought that was going from Pool > Wallet/Exchange type transfer. I don't know, once its in your Wallet perhaps you can dump what you like, not sure.

Where have you sent it? I have nearly 3 Million nuts. Might mine some more, but give TIPS a smash at the moment


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure on this one! There's some 50K limit, but I thought that was going from Pool > Wallet/Exchange type transfer. I don't know, once its in your Wallet perhaps you can dump what you like, not sure.
> 
> Where have you sent it? I have nearly 3 Million nuts. Might mine some more, but give TIPS a smash at the moment


How would a protocol know if you were sending them to an exchange, another person, a retailer, etc.? Am I missing something here? It would seem to me that it's either enforced at the most basic level to apply to all addresses and all transactions or none of them. But to be honest since nothing (to my knowledge) has been developed with a TX limit thus far... maybe it simply doesn't work at all?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> How would a protocol know if you were sending them to an exchange, another person, a retailer, etc.? Am I missing something here? It would seem to me that it's either enforced at the most basic level to apply to all addresses and all transactions or none of them. But to be honest since nothing (to my knowledge) has been developed with a TX limit thus far... maybe it simply doesn't work at all?


Pretty sure it does because I had an issue transfering my coins from my pool to my wallet initially because I set my auto payout threshold too high and my balance went over 50k and I had to have an admin manually transfer my coins out.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> How would a protocol know if you were sending them to an exchange, another person, a retailer, etc.? Am I missing something here? It would seem to me that it's either enforced at the most basic level to apply to all addresses and all transactions or none of them. But to be honest since nothing (to my knowledge) has been developed with a TX limit thus far... maybe it simply doesn't work at all?


Honestly I have no idea lol, just guessing tbh. I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens when TheLAWNOOB posts back


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Which pool are you on? I'm just looking for a good stable pool that doesn't throw my rigs into waiting to reconnect all the time.
> 
> None of the DOGE pools that I've seen are stable enough for the computer to run by itself for several days without it disconnecting for good at least once or twice. I've tried Multipool, dogchain, doghouse, Coinium, Nut2Pool etc. They all have a high stale rate and instability issues


The cryptotroll pools are good, at least the WDC one has been rock solid for me since they opened it. They just started a DOGE pool and have Bottlecaps as well. http://doge.cryptotroll.com/
It might be a little slow, only 40Mh/s right now, but it would be nice if they could catch on. Their WDC pool was at 100Mh/s + up til last week, when DOGE exploded and they made the DOGE pool, bunch of them switched over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You don't need powered risers for 16x slots, and sometimes you want to stick to regular ones if using dual psu setups.
> Some risers cut the cables that feed the card off the pci-e slot, and have their own molex/sata/pci-e (last one is the ideal one) plug. If yours cut the power from the board you can use all powered with dual psu safely, otherwise it's a bit risky since you might overload the card/slot/*riser and kill something in the process if you feed a card 12v both from the powered riser and the slot.


Where did you read this info? I'd like to read it myself, definitely don't want to be destroying any cards...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I transferred 2 million Nuts to freshmarket.co.in without a problem.

They were sent in 2 one million transfers, both of them showed up within minutes. Right now I'm selling 1 million at 0.00004321 LTC per NUT, another million at 0.00005 LTC per NUT.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I transferred 2 million Nuts to freshmarket.co.in without a problem.
> 
> They were sent in 2 one million transfers, both of them showed up within minutes. Right now I'm selling 1 million at 0.00004321 LTC per NUT, another million at 0.00005 LTC per NUT.


So is that 50 LTC per Million NUT?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> So is that 50 LTC per Million NUT?


43LTC for the first million, 50 LTC for the second million.

The price is based on the guideline of 0.0001 USD per NUT.

I think the lowest you guys should sell at is 40 LTC for 1 million NUT. We'll all be rich if we stick to the guidelines


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 43LTC for the first million, 50 LTC for the second million.
> 
> The price is based on the guideline of 0.0001 USD per NUT.
> 
> I think the lowest you guys should sell at is 40 LTC for 1 million NUT. We'll all be rich if we stick to the guidelines


Blimey! Thats Nuts!!

Wished I'd mined 10s of millions now instead of just 2.7M!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Like a BOSS!









I'd throw some up there but that exchange is unbearably slow for me... like 1 minute page load slow... I can't deal with that. I cashed everything out of my CoinEx accounts because it was too slow for me to tolerate and it's like greased lightning in comparison.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

freshmarket was loading just fine for me minutes ago. I guess everybody found out about it and busy selling their nuts.

When you sell your nuts, don't go nuts and sell low.

Your nut is worth more than 0.00004 LTC.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I consider my nuts to be just about priceless personally... but my NUT will be listed at no lower than that... don't see the point and why not keep the market healthy... unfortunately, not everyone will feel that way I'm afraid.









I get gateway and database error messages when I try to connect to it.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> freshmarket was loading just fine for me minutes ago. I guess everybody found out about it and busy selling their nuts.
> 
> When you sell your nuts, don't go nuts and sell low.
> 
> Your nut is worth more than 0.00004 LTC.


Yeah I just signed up, and now it won't load! Dammit! I want to sell a Million! I have an electric bill to pay lol I also now want to invest in a massive mining rig for Nut too lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

If my 2 million NUTs were sold for 94LTC in total, free nuts for everyone on bitcointalk.org lol.

And then I will buy 4 more R9 280X


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Maybe someone tried to DDOS it. freshmarket is lighting fast again.


----------



## barkinos98

No way!
1m nutcoin was ~40LTC? DAAAMNNN SON
I think i know what i'll be mining this week


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No way!
> 1m nutcoin was ~40LTC? DAAAMNNN SON
> I think i know what i'll be mining this week


lol so?

no ask means just open orders that will never be filled.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No way!
> 1m nutcoin was ~40LTC? DAAAMNNN SON
> I think i know what i'll be mining this week


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You may have, but the markets are rigged so unless you're in the cartel you are going to have difficulty.


They are prices we are hoping they sell for based on what we think nutcoins are worth. As far as i can see no transactions have been made from Nut ---> LTC so the real value is not determined yet.


----------



## Matt26LFC

I just got a transaction problem with my nut wallet, its says im over the limit! I can still send but for a fee of 0.007 nut, how much is this exactly?

I just sent 50K no worries! I'll send another 50K make it an even 100K and try get 5LTC out of it


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'll try to mini pump NUTs a little. All I have is less than 4LTC, but worth a shot.

I'm going to try to buy 1 million NUTs with 4 LTC and see if anyone bites lol.


----------



## revro

well i did not mined that many doge coin have just 4.7k of them, will now try to mine nutcoins on my 780 @500kHash, hmm something funny, here i am getting just 452kHash unlike 500 on DOGE

best
revro


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

The high nutcoin price is ALL ask orders, none have been filled. This is not an accurate measure of the price NUT will sell for...

Edit: Sorry for the difficulty increase guys... My bad.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No way!
> 1m nutcoin was ~40LTC? DAAAMNNN SON
> I think i know what i'll be mining this week
> 
> 
> 
> lol so?
> 
> no ask means just open orders that will never be filled.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No way!
> 1m nutcoin was ~40LTC? DAAAMNNN SON
> I think i know what i'll be mining this week
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You may have, but the markets are rigged so unless you're in the cartel you are going to have difficulty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are prices we are hoping they sell for based on what we think nutcoins are worth. As far as i can see no transactions have been made from Nut ---> LTC so the real value is not determined yet.
Click to expand...

oh this makes sense
also damn coinedup being slow is annoying, site wont even open now...
my meow's are worthless without them/relaunch!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Agreed... and this is the problem with nutlaw. No matter what _conceptual_ value something has - it's real value is always limited (or inflated) by demand.

I would have to say if there were anyway to sell NUT at anywhere close to the nutlaw value... it wouldn't last for more than a few seconds... then crash dramatically since the demand is next to nothing right now. Not that I wouldn't love it to be different - but anyone with 50LTC that wanted 1M NUT could simply convert LTC->BTC and buy enough hashing power from TD to mine that many in an afternoon.

Just sayin' (not trying to burst bubbles... but reality is a hard teacher I'm afraid).


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The high nutcoin price is ALL ask orders, none have been filled. This is not an accurate measure of the price NUT will sell for...
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the difficulty increase guys... My bad.


how much hash did you put into your nuts?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> how much hash did you put into your nuts?


~6mhash


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

If you are starting to mine Nutcoins please mine using BitEmber or one the the smaller pools.


----------



## scutzi128

I'm throwing ~10mhash at it right now I want to eventually have 100 million...just because


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I hope they combine folding and mining here soon... That seems like the ideal way to generate these coins.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Sorry guys, I might just lower the price by a lot.

Buy 0.00000050 7790092.11000000 3.89504605

Let the dumping begin lol. Getting 8 million Nuts for real cheap is all I care about.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Would you want to trade that h61 for some 1x to 16x risers?


I got three powered 1x - 16x risers from eBay just to try that seller, but I need GPU's to connect to them lol.

Right now I have only four GPU's in the whole house - 6950/6970, GTS450, GT610 (came with ECS MB), and GT220.

Since it seems like folks are slowly drivin up the prices on R9 270's, I may have to go with 7850's.


----------



## barkinos98

lol nice i just made 0.07BTC selling my weird coins except meow


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I hope they combine folding and mining here soon... That seems like the ideal way to generate these coins.


CureCoin will be a folding coin. they will be paying about half of block rewards to SHA256 shares (to secure block chain with high hash rates), and the other half to PPD, or something like that, so keep an eye out for that and do some research on it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Anyone have a link to that shelving unit on Amazon that has the wire shelves to suspend cards from for mining?

Never mind, found it.

http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6070-3436-Supreme-3-Tier-Shelving/dp/B004BDP692/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1390688780&sr=8-4&keywords=shelving

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

0.1BTC :wheeee:
Gotta love trading...


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> [edit: don't worry]


NP, I actually enjoy convos like that, reminds me of some classes I had in high school, was fun...

But was just hoping someone was answering my question.....


----------



## jagz

I wish coinwarz and other sites estimated coins per days were even remotely accurate. Coinwarz say's my 2000 kh/s = 82,000 Lottocoin per 24hr, and that's with the current difficulty of 16. In reality I earned 40,000.

I'll hop back on Mooncoin shortly, the difficulty is supposed to drop from 283 to 122, so say's mooncoinpool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The cryptotroll pools are good, at least the WDC one has been rock solid for me since they opened it. They just started a DOGE pool and have Bottlecaps as well. http://doge.cryptotroll.com/
> It might be a little slow, only 40Mh/s right now, but it would be nice if they could catch on. Their WDC pool was at 100Mh/s + up til last week, when DOGE exploded and they made the DOGE pool, bunch of them switched over.
> Where did you read this info? I'd like to read it myself, definitely don't want to be destroying any cards...


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=365181.0


----------



## deathlikeeric

need help! so ive been getting black screen after like 10min of mining or 1 run of heaven benchmark on my pc. so when it black out the computer still running but the is no display i need to restart the computer usually... i ran OCCT power supply test and always after 1min30 sec the test shutdown by it self. So is my PSU de problem or my GPU??? need help since im about to buy another psu


----------



## thrgk

anyone notice dogehouse.org is running kinda slow? My amount of doge coins has decreased in what I mine per hour. Anyone got another website I can use?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone notice dogehouse.org is running kinda slow? My amount of doge coins has decreased in what I mine per hour. Anyone got another website I can use?


I use rapidhash.com but the pool is pretty small so you need to be patient. It equals out to the same amount of coin in the long run though.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I use rapidhash.com but the pool is pretty small so you need to be patient. It equals out to the same amount of coin in the long run though.


cryptotroll any good?


----------



## Samskinburg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Anyone have a link to that shelving unit on Amazon that has the wire shelves to suspend cards from for mining?
> 
> Never mind, found it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6070-3436-Supreme-3-Tier-Shelving/dp/B004BDP692/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1390688780&sr=8-4&keywords=shelving
> 
> Jeffinslaw


You can get it at Lowes for cheaper. [link]


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> need help! so ive been getting black screen after like 10min of mining or 1 run of heaven benchmark on my pc. so when it black out the computer still running but the is no display i need to restart the computer usually... i ran OCCT power supply test and always after 1min30 sec the test shutdown by it self. So is my PSU de problem or my GPU??? need help since im about to buy another psu


Black screens can be a GPU problem, but complete shutdowns are usually PSU's. Restarts are GPUs. Need more info. It only happens on load?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Sorry guys, I might just lower the price by a lot.
> 
> Buy 0.00000050 7790092.11000000 3.89504605
> 
> Let the dumping begin lol. Getting 8 million Nuts for real cheap is all I care about.


Where can these NUTs be bought? They're not on cryptsy.... :/ I want to get some cheap NUTs as well.

Been reading up on it, guess it's like that by design. I guess people just trade over forums for now?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Where can these NUTs be bought? They're not on cryptsy.... :/ I want to get some cheap NUTs as well.
> 
> Been reading up on it, guess it's like that by design. I guess people just trade over forums for now?


http://www.freshmarket.co.in/index.php?page=home mate, the lowest sell order is 0.00000700 for 19000 Nut coins


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> http://www.freshmarket.co.in/index.php?page=home mate, the lowest sell order is 0.00000700 for 19000 Nut coins


Thanks a bunch! 

Too bad no charts lol, I'm addicted to the charts. Though, sometimes scary....


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Black screens can be a GPU problem, but complete shutdowns are usually PSU's. Restarts are GPUs. Need more info. It only happens on load?


It only happens when I mine or when I play game, happened to me on heaven benchmark. But when not using gpu at full load its good, for web surfing its good... what weird its when it happens the computer is still running but theres no display at all


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad no charts lol, I'm addicted to the charts. Though, sometimes scary....


No that is a shame, website seems pretty basic tbh


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> It only happens when I mine or when I play game, happened to me on heaven benchmark. But when not using gpu at full load its good, for web surfing its good... what weird its when it happens the computer is still running but theres no display at all


If it doesn't completely shutdown or restart, and just gives black screens at load, then it may actually be your GPU.

But to be sure, you can underclock the core of your gpu quite a bit and see if it black screens then.


----------



## MotO

Has anybody sold crypto to somebody using paypal? Somebody wants to buy some pot coin but I don't know how safe it is to use paypal. I thought it was easy to do a charge back or was that ebay?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Has anybody sold crypto to somebody using paypal? Somebody wants to buy some pot coin but I don't know how safe it is to use paypal. I thought it was easy to do a charge back or was that ebay?


I'd stay away from Paypal. If the buyer wants to begin a chargeback they'll always win, PayPal has no proof of you sending the coins, or the buyer receiving them.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd stay away from Paypal. If the buyer wants to begin a chargeback they'll always win, PayPal has no proof of you sending the coins, or the buyer receiving them.


OK.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody know when will Nuts hit some big exchange? The indie exchange's sell price are 10 times the buy.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I use rapidhash.com but the pool is pretty small so you need to be patient. It equals out to the same amount of coin in the long run though.
> 
> 
> 
> cryptotroll any good?
Click to expand...

Yes, they are. Responsive in the forum that I've seen them in, and the WDC pool I have been on since they started, has been very reliable. They just started a DOGE pool last week, likely the same setup and reliability, etc. Highly recommend


----------



## CravinR1

Hey guys i'm about to order this tonight or in the morning. Can someone check it out and see if there is a better way to spend my money ? I wanted 290 but can't justify spending $600 for the tri-x so went with sapphire 280x since the msi 280x have gotten a lot of bad reviews over t heir fans.

Appreciate any feedback you can post on this setup:

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=21595111

I have a 600watt psu and a psu piggyback adapter to run the third card


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know when will Nuts hit some big exchange? The indie exchange's sell price are 10 times the buy.


I'm not sure how buy/sell orders will work with the 50k limit. The sell prices are wayyyyy to high LoL, people are going to be very disappointed when they realize that people have to actually want to buy at that price for it to be valuable. Right now there are just a lot of confused people.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know when will Nuts hit some big exchange? The indie exchange's sell price are 10 times the buy.


Have you sold any on indie yet? It says the last trade price was 0.00004300 LTC. That's not too bad. The site seems like garbage, though.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Have you sold any on indie yet? It says the last trade price was 0.00004300 LTC. That's not too bad. The site seems like garbage, though.


The site is bull****. How can a tiny 0.000043 LTC order be executed when there are 100 LTC of 0.00004 LTC sell orders in front of it??

Anyways, I gotta pay for something. So I'm sorry to sale 2 million Nuts at half the recommended price.

If you want some cheap nuts, I got 2 million at 0.000024 :http://freshmarket.co.in/index.php?page=trade&market=115


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The site is bull****. How can a tiny 0.000043 LTC order be executed when there are 100 LTC of 0.00004 LTC sell orders in front of it??
> 
> Anyways, I gotta pay for something. So I'm sorry to sale 2 million Nuts at half the recommended price.
> 
> If you want some cheap nuts, I got 2 million at 0.000024 :http://freshmarket.co.in/index.php?page=trade&market=115


48 LTC? Haha damn I'll sell at that price, too! I signed up but my stupid password manager saved my email address as my username and the stupid site won't let you reset your password without both haha omg. Would you be down to sell mine, too? I have 4 million.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Hey guys i'm about to order this tonight or in the morning. Can someone check it out and see if there is a better way to spend my money ? I wanted 290 but can't justify spending $600 for the tri-x so went with sapphire 280x since the msi 280x have gotten a lot of bad reviews over t heir fans.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback you can post on this setup:
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=21595111
> 
> I have a 600watt psu and a psu piggyback adapter to run the third card


Looks good except the motherboard might be overkill.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> 48 LTC? Haha damn I'll sell at that price, too! I signed up but my stupid password manager saved my email address as my username and the stupid site won't let you reset your password without both haha omg. Would you be down to sell mine, too? I have 4 million.


Sure, but I don't think there's anybody buying at the moment.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Sure, but I don't think there's anybody buying at the moment.


K let me know if you are able to sell yours and I'll send you my 4 million. I trust you.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The site is bull****. How can a tiny 0.000043 LTC order be executed when there are 100 LTC of 0.00004 LTC sell orders in front of it??
> 
> Anyways, I gotta pay for something. So I'm sorry to sale 2 million Nuts at half the recommended price.
> 
> If you want some cheap nuts, I got 2 million at 0.000024 :http://freshmarket.co.in/index.php?page=trade&market=115


A days worth of mining for 48 LTC is cheap now!?!?!?!?

Edit: I would be willing to pay... 2.5 LTC but probably not even that LoL


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> A days worth of mining for 48 LTC is cheap now!?!?!?!?


Shhhh, nobody needs to know.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> A days worth of mining for 48 LTC is cheap now!?!?!?!?


That's a deal! BUY BUY BUY!!!!1 ha


----------



## CravinR1

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD Sempron 145 2.8GHz Single-Core Processor ($38.72 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($124.99 @ Microcenter)
*Memory:* Kingston Predator Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($61.99 @ Mac Mall)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($429.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($429.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($429.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Thermaltake Tough Power 750W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1575.66
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-25 21:47 EST-0500)_

What other motherboard that won't be overkill?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Heads up: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-TMx6L6AVkVSm9MamtXX29OR2M/edit

You can now mine yacoin with your nvidia gpus effectively using Windows.
Give it a shot, but don't trust me, do your homework when it comes to exe files...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* AMD Sempron 145 2.8GHz Single-Core Processor ($38.72 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($124.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Memory:* Kingston Predator Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($61.99 @ Mac Mall)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($429.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($429.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($429.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Thermaltake Tough Power 750W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $1575.66
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-25 21:47 EST-0500)_
> 
> What other motherboard that won't be overkill?


It's a good mobo. It will be hard to find another AM3+ mobo that supports 6 GPUs (using risers) that costs less.

Or you could go with MSI Z77 G45 and get a cheap used i5 ?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> No that is a shame, website seems pretty basic tbh


Yeah, I agree. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Heads up: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-TMx6L6AVkVSm9MamtXX29OR2M/edit
> 
> You can now mine yacoin with your nvidia gpus effectively using Windows.
> Give it a shot, but don't trust me, do your homework when it comes to exe files...


Implements scrypt-jane with lower than 3GB gpus?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* AMD Sempron 145 2.8GHz Single-Core Processor ($38.72 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($124.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Memory:* Kingston Predator Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($61.99 @ Mac Mall)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($429.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($429.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($429.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Thermaltake Tough Power 750W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $1575.66
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-25 21:47 EST-0500)_
> 
> What other motherboard that won't be overkill?


How many cards are you planning? Just 3? If so, you can get a waaay cheaper mobo.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

MotO's right. If you only use 3 on it then you could use this MSI for half the price: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130679 You need a PCIe riser for that.

Or, you can get the other MSI that has PCIe power plugs on the mobo, it gives the PCIe slots extra power: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130677

But I won't be responsible for any house fires if you use the cheaper one.


----------



## CravinR1

Since I have no 1x to 16x powered risers its actually cheaper to go ahead and get the 990fxa-ud3 and use m y existing x16 to x16


----------



## MotO

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128627

This is what I use for 4 280x's. I use all powered risers but I read that somebody used non powered 16x-16x risers and powered 1x-16x risers.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Just a heads up, your PSU can only handle 2 GPUs: http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001848

It might have the power for it, but it only has 4 PCIe connectors.

If you are planning on using molex to PCIe connectors then it should work.

My dad's running 4 overclocked R9 280X on a EVGA 1000W G2. It works just fine even though I repeatedly warned him about the power draw issue.

Edit: we are both running 4 R9 280Xs on Z87 G55s without risers, no fires so far but I will try to make some powered rises tomorrow.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just a heads up, your PSU can only handle 2 GPUs: http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001848
> 
> It might have the power for it, but it only has 4 PCIe connectors.
> 
> If you are planning on using molex to PCIe connectors then it should work.
> 
> My dad's running 4 overclocked R9 280X on a EVGA 1000W G2. It works just fine even though I repeatedly warned him about the power draw issue.


Man, my CW 1000 gold can't run my 4 280x's for more than an hour before freezing. Undervolt those bad boys.


----------



## CravinR1

I have a 600 watt to run the third 280x


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Since I have no 1x to 16x powered risers its actually cheaper to go ahead and get the 990fxa-ud3 and use m y existing x16 to x16


Those Dual-X's are more than 2 slots thick, they stick out a little more so you have to have at least one slot between them. Just a heads up.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Hey guys i'm about to order this tonight or in the morning. Can someone check it out and see if there is a better way to spend my money ? I wanted 290 but can't justify spending $600 for the tri-x so went with sapphire 280x since the msi 280x have gotten a lot of bad reviews over t heir fans.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback you can post on this setup:
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=21595111
> 
> I have a 600watt psu and a psu piggyback adapter to run the third card


You are aware that AMD processors, except for the new Kaveri chips are not capable of using memory greater than 1866?? Don't pay extra for something you can't use.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Since I have no 1x to 16x powered risers its actually cheaper to go ahead and get the 990fxa-ud3 and use m y existing x16 to x16
> 
> 
> 
> Those Dual-X's are more than 2 slots thick, they stick out a little more so you have to have at least one slot between them. Just a heads up.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

This. They're darn quiet but you really can't have them every other slot unless using risers.

Speaking of which, and I know I can research on my own but I'm sick and lazy atm... where's the cheapest US place to get risers at the moment? I'm looking for 2 unpowered 16x to 16x, and 1 powered 16x to 16x.


----------



## thrgk

I changed from dogehouse.org to cryptotroll and it says my hash rate is 1600kh/s, however I have 0 unconformed and 0 confirmed coins, its been hours since I have been mining, any idea why they are not being counted? Can I have 1 wallet receive address on 2 different sites? I have my receive address on my dogehouse acct and now the cryptotroll acct.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> This. They're darn quiet but you really can't have them every other slot unless using risers.
> 
> Speaking of which, and I know I can research on my own but I'm sick and lazy atm... where's the cheapest US place to get risers at the moment? I'm looking for 2 unpowered 16x to 16x, and 1 powered 16x to 16x.


I have 2 spare x1 to x16









I can give it to you for free by mailling it to the states might take a week or two.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I changed from dogehouse.org to cryptotroll and it says my hash rate is 1600kh/s, however I have 0 unconformed and 0 confirmed coins, its been hours since I have been mining, any idea why they are not being counted? Can I have 1 wallet receive address on 2 different sites? I have my receive address on my dogehouse acct and now the cryptotroll acct.


The wallet address is like your email. You can receive anything.

As for no coins, the pool is probably having bad luck, aka not finding any blocks.

Be patient, money will start rolling in eventually.


----------



## CravinR1

That is actually the cheapest 8gb option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You are aware that AMD processors, except for the new Kaveri chips are not capable of using memory greater than 1866?? Don't pay extra for something you can't use.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How does freshmarket.co.in even work?

There's like 6.5uLTC and 9.9uLTC sell orders. Then you scoll down and see some 10.2uLTC buys that totally bypasses the lower sell orders.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The wallet address is like your email. You can receive anything.
> 
> As for no coins, the pool is probably having bad luck, aka not finding any blocks.
> 
> Be patient, money will start rolling in eventually.


So if no coins are being put into the unconfirmed or confirmed, im wasting my time? Should I try another pool? what do you recommend for Dogecoin for the best pool?

Thanks!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So if no coins are being put into the unconfirmed or confirmed, im wasting my time? Should I try another pool? what do you recommend for Dogecoin for the best pool?
> 
> Thanks!


Well mining depends on luck. Your pool should find a block every once a while, but the more hashes the pool has the better.

As for pools, I don't know. I haven't mined any DOGE for the last three weeks.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So if no coins are being put into the unconfirmed or confirmed, im wasting my time? Should I try another pool? what do you recommend for Dogecoin for the best pool?
> 
> Thanks!


hashfaster is ok

https://doge.hashfaster.com/index.php

or multipool?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hashfaster is ok
> 
> https://doge.hashfaster.com/index.php
> 
> or multipool?


Yea think ill try something different, cryptotroll still has given nothing, still 0 unconf/conf. It wont like dump a big chunk at somepoint right? Ill try multi pool


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea think ill try something different, cryptotroll still has given nothing, still 0 unconf/conf. It wont like dump a big chunk at somepoint right? Ill try multi pool


why not mine some lottocoin or worldcoin why the diffs & prices are pretty low?

I don't think Doge is as good as people think it is atm


----------



## fleetfeather

If this windows YAC miner is legit, should I stick with PTS or move to YAC for my 780 Ti?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well mining depends on luck. Your pool should find a block every once a while, but the more hashes the pool has the better.
> 
> As for pools, I don't know. I haven't mined any DOGE for the last three weeks.


"The more hashes the better" is not a accurate statement. Low hashrate pools and high hashrate pools will pay out the same given adequate time. Low hashrate pools you will have a larger proportion of each block found, so it is the same as finding many blocks but getting a smaller proportion of them.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If this windows YAC miner is legit, should I stick with PTS or move to YAC for my 780 Ti?


Not to sure? but I would say stick with PTS.

cant you mine other coins with your 780?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Not to sure? but I would say stick with PTS.
> 
> cant you mine other coins with your 780?


I think I 'can' mine other coins too, but the returns aren't as great due to NV architecture.

Is the PTS price likely to move much due to WCCF's article? I ask not because I think WCCF is a big deal, but I have no idea how sensitive crypto markets are to editorials or articles written about specific currencies (read: being recognised)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think I 'can' mine other coins too, but the returns aren't as great due to NV architecture.
> 
> Is the PTS price likely to move much due to WCCF's article? I ask not because I think WCCF is a big deal, but I have no idea how sensitive crypto markets are to editorials or articles written about specific currencies (read: being recognised)


I don't know anything about the Nividia cards & mining really?

its just I heard the 780 Ti gets pretty decent KH & if you can mine other coins for a better return then I would?

how many PTS can you mine a day & how many KH do you get out of your card?

its worth looking at I guess? I would stay with PTS though over YAC as its a wider based coin than YAC.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I don't anything about the Nividia cards & mining really?
> 
> its just I heard the 780 Ti gets pretty decent KH & if you can mine other coins for a better return then I would?
> 
> how many PTS can you mine a day & how many KH do you get out of your card?
> 
> its worth looking at I guess? I would stay with PTS though over YAC as its a wider based coin than YAC.


Ahh right, understood.

I pull roughly 0.7 PTS a day. My Ti is undervolted currently, and mines at around 1500-1600c/m ( I have no clue if that can be converted to hash somehow). It 'can' mine up to 1900-2000c/m if I restore it's gaming overclocks though.

Alright, I'm pretty happy with how things are chugging along ATM, but I just thought I'd check to see if anyone thinks I can be doing better somehow.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Withdrew doge from Craptsy to Vircurex 6 hours ago....

ARE YOU SERIOUS


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If this windows YAC miner is legit, should I stick with PTS or move to YAC for my 780 Ti?


I think you should give YAC a try for at least 24hrs and see for yourself. Mining PTS with a 780 ti is good, but I wouldn't say great. Your c/ms and average is definitely good though, just need a little bit more to average that 1 PTS per day.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I think you should give YAC a try for at least 24hrs and see for yourself. Mining PTS with a 780 ti is good, but I wouldn't say great. Your c/ms and average is definitely good though, just need a little bit more to average that 1 PTS per day.


Righto. I'll take on that advice and check out some YAC stuff tonight. At the beach currently


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh right, understood.
> 
> I pull roughly 0.7 PTS a day. My Ti is undervolted currently, and mines at around 1500-1600c/m ( I have no clue if that can be converted to hash somehow). It 'can' mine up to 1900-2000c/m if I restore it's gaming overclocks though.
> 
> Alright, I'm pretty happy with how things are chugging along ATM, but I just thought I'd check to see if anyone thinks I can be doing better somehow.


I just had a quick look round & id say your best just sticking with protoshares really.

or sell the 780 ti & buy a couple of 280x or something?

scrypt coins are definitely not worth it for you anyway


----------



## DoomDash

Do I have to sync my wallet before I can start use beeeeer and GUI? When I open beer the cmd window instantly opens and disappears. I edited my file pretty basic, what's ideal on my system?

ptsminer_intel.exe *mywalletnumber* 4 28

Also not sure I understand avx sse4 quite yet.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Do I have to sync my wallet before I can start use beeeeer and GUI? When I open beer the cmd window instantly opens and disappears. I edited my file pretty basic, what's ideal on my system?
> 
> ptsminer_intel.exe *mywalletnumber* 4 28
> 
> Also not sure I understand avx sse4 quite yet.


You need to enter your wallets receiving address where its mentioned. SSE4 and AVX are the instruction sets, which you'd also have to input in the .bat file (not exactly both though). It's not that hard, just read the 'read me' that came in the folder, the entire key tells everything clearly.


----------



## thrgk

woops nvm found it!


----------



## DoomDash

Already had the account number just wasn't sure if I should share that information.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> why not mine some lottocoin or worldcoin why the diffs & prices are pretty low?
> 
> I don't think Doge is as good as people think it is atm


i started to mine WDC, but i seem to make more/day on DOGE. I never tried LOTTO coin though. WDC, i could only mine 30 a day, seemed pretty hard, and prices went to 35, so i stopped. I thought DOGE was gonna spike soon?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If this windows YAC miner is legit, should I stick with PTS or move to YAC for my 780 Ti?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh right, understood.
> 
> I pull roughly 0.7 PTS a day. My Ti is undervolted currently, and mines at around 1500-1600c/m ( I have no clue if that can be converted to hash somehow). It 'can' mine up to 1900-2000c/m if I restore it's gaming overclocks though.
> 
> Alright, I'm pretty happy with how things are chugging along ATM, but I just thought I'd check to see if anyone thinks I can be doing better somehow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I just had a quick look round & id say your best just sticking with protoshares really.
> 
> or sell the 780 ti & buy a couple of 280x or something?
> 
> scrypt coins are definitely not worth it for you anyway


Who said so?

I've done the math already, a 780ti can pull up to 780kh/s mining scrypt. Let's say yours does 700kh/s give or take...

Currently PTS will be more profitable, but scrypt at middlecoin.com is still a viable option. Keep in mind PTS draws way less power, specially undervolted.

Yac is good too, maybe even less power used, so if power rates are expensive calculate the difference yourself to decide.

Calcs:

http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=1600.00&sha256Power=500.00&sha256PowerCost=0.1000&scryptHashRate=700&scryptPower=500.00&scryptPowerCost=0.1000&sha256Check=false&scryptCheck=true
http://ec2-54-247-145-77.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/static/calc.htm
http://mrx.im/pts.php?cpm=1900


----------



## fleetfeather

Very interesting info from you guys. On the topic of power consumption, my utilities are free atm so power isn't an issue. I only have my Ti undervolted currently due to a heatwave in my region of the world


----------



## meckert15834

iFC is really up today if anyone is holding any. Selling at .00000588


----------



## Nhb93

So I think I need to get off Middlecoin and hop onto a pool that is more profitable, but I don't want to have to switch coins every few days, and I'd love for the payouts to automatic into a coin wallet. Three days of mining on Middlecoin netted me .041 BTC, but I think if I play the market more directly, I can make a lot more.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

How much hash power?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> i started to mine WDC, but i seem to make more/day on DOGE. I never tried LOTTO coin though. WDC, i could only mine 30 a day, seemed pretty hard, and prices went to 35, so i stopped. I thought DOGE was gonna spike soon?


I don't see Doge rising significantly any time soon tbh, plus the diff on Doge is rising really fast now!

I know WDC price has dropped some but it doesn't have masses of bitcoin walls on exchanges like Doge does to stop it bouncing back pretty fast? plus it usually holds at an even amount roughly!

Its up to you what you mine , I was just offering an alternative which may net you more BTC tbh.

I personally am just using middlecoin atm, ill let someone else do all the crap for me







. plus im testing it out & well it will take another day to get an actual estimate of what im earning on there

nothing atm is actually really stable so its hard to say I guess, best just to use multipool or middlecoin id say really.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Heads up: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-TMx6L6AVkVSm9MamtXX29OR2M/edit
> 
> You can now mine yacoin with your nvidia gpus effectively using Windows.
> Give it a shot, but don't trust me, do your homework when it comes to exe files...


I get the failed to request to network.

Do I still creat a .bat for a pool, or is this supossed to be ran through the wallet?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> How much hash power?


1.6MH/s.


----------



## mav2000

Anyone mining Yacoin and where are you guys mining?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> iFC is really up today if anyone is holding any. Selling at .00000588


Nooooo.... I was holding some for awhile but thought it was permanently stuck in the 11-13 trading range (I'd bought it at 8) so I finally dumped them at 12.







Not that it would have been much anyway as I just had 250K but still...









Just goes to show that no matter how stupid a coin may be, and no matter how little community or support there is for it in general... a huge pump can (and probably will from time to time) hit almost any coin. Of course, so can a huge dump! Anytime someone is making a ton of money... it's only possible because someone else (or several people) is losing the same amount.

EDIT: Ahh... that price is in LTC... you had me really scared for a minute there. I sold at 0.00000012 *BTC*... and it's at 0.00000018 now (or 0.00000686 LTC)... so although I did miss a pump - it wasn't a 3,000% pump at least! Whew.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Nooooo.... I was holding some for awhile but thought it was permanently stuck in the 11-13 trading range (I'd bought it at 8) so I finally dumped them at 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it would have been much anyway as I just had 250K but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just goes to show that no matter how stupid a coin may be, and no matter how little community or support there is for it in general... a huge pump can (and probably will from time to time) hit almost any coin. Of course, so can a huge dump! Anytime someone is making a ton of money... it's only possible because someone else (or several people) is losing the same amount.
> 
> EDIT: Ahh... that price is in LTC... you had me really scared for a minute there. I sold at 0.00000012 *BTC*... and it's at 0.00000018 now (or 0.00000686 LTC)... so although I did miss a pump - it wasn't a 3,000% pump at least! Whew.


I'm wondering if the simplest strategy is to just go down the list of every coin, buying a little bit of each neglected coin, and putting in sell order for double, triple, quadruple, and just wait. You would catch every bubble.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Heads up: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-TMx6L6AVkVSm9MamtXX29OR2M/edit
> 
> You can now mine yacoin with your nvidia gpus effectively using Windows.
> Give it a shot, but don't trust me, do your homework when it comes to exe files...


Oh? Thats nice!
nVidia coming back to power, its slow but its happening!

Thing is it appears i wont get my mining stuff in a short notice so i guess i'll have to sell some of the stuff i own which i do not use at all.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Withdrew doge from Craptsy to Vircurex 6 hours ago....
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS


Still nothing.

You still SUCK cryptsy.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Still nothing.
> 
> You still SUCK cryptsy.


When DOGE first went on craptsy, I deposited a few million. If it was credited instantly, I would of made $1000+. But no, I had to wait 4 hours, and by then it ain't worth a flying crap.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> When DOGE first went on craptsy, I deposited a few million. If it was credited instantly, I would of made $1000+. But no, I had to wait 4 hours, and by then it ain't worth a flying crap.


Yep and I need this DOGE for time sensitive stuff. The entire point was that I had 0.008BTC that I wanted out of there and since you need 0.01BTC to withdraw I just bought 4k DOGE with it and withdrew it. 12 hours later it is confirmed by cryptsy, but still "pending".

They should just shut that site down.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yep and I need this DOGE for time sensitive stuff. The entire point was that I had 0.008BTC that I wanted out of there and since you need 0.01BTC to withdraw I just bought 4k DOGE with it and withdrew it. 12 hours later it is confirmed by cryptsy, but still "pending".
> 
> They should just shut that site down.


Why would you want to withdraw $10 worth of BTC? Trying to clear out your account?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Why would you want to withdraw $10 worth of BTC? Trying to clear out your account?


Yessir


----------



## barkinos98

Oh wait
my mom just agreed to give me money.
OH HELL YES

Only catch: gotta pay her investment back+electric :/


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Man, my CW 1000 gold can't run my 4 280x's for more than an hour before freezing. Undervolt those bad boys.


Must not be a very good psu. I'm running 4 290s off my Evga g2 1000w slightly oced at 1000/1500 no sweat.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Must not be a very good psu. I'm running 4 290s off my Evga g2 1000w slightly oced at 1000/1500 no sweat.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody know any good earbuds? I just dumped some FTC and have some money to spend.

I'll give you my left nut as a bounty.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know any good earbuds? I just dumped some FTC and have some money to spend.
> 
> I'll give you my left nut as a bounty.


Have a looky here! http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks Magic, are Vsonic GR99 any good for $25?


----------



## ArcticZero

Waiting for TIPS to get listed on Cryptsy. Grabbed a huge stack at 40 litoshi.


----------



## Nhb93

Just moved over from Middlecoin to Switchercoin, and 2 of my miners just aren't submitting shares. Anyone have any experience/ideas?

EDIT: I'm just an idiot. Forgot to add workers, since it's the first time I've had to do it.









EDIT2: Added, but not seeing them as active, so 0 hash. And now my hashrate is dropping on the one miner it does see.

EDIT3: I just added all 3 GPU's to 1 miner, and it's working so far. It's taking a bit of time for my hashrate to climb to the what it should be, but it seems to be working right, although, not right at the same time.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*
> 
> Waiting for TIPS to get listed on Cryptsy. Grabbed a huge stack at 40 litoshi.


Where can I get TIPS and in exchange for what? BTC? LTC? DOGE? MOON?


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Where can I get TIPS and in exchange for what? BTC? LTC? DOGE? MOON?


https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=TIPS&base=LTC

CoinedUp is horribly slow though. But at least they have no transaction fees, and transactions go through fast (assuming you are able to load the page). Everyone who's on the boat is now waiting for Cryptsy to list it since they already had an unlinked deposit page yesterday, and hopefully have a BTC/TIPS pair.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*
> 
> https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=TIPS&base=LTC
> 
> CoinedUp is horribly slow though. But at least they have no transaction fees, and transactions go through fast (assuming you are able to load the page). Everyone who's on the boat is now waiting for Cryptsy to list it since they already had an unlinked deposit page yesterday, and hopefully have a BTC/TIPS pair.


Cheers mate

Do we know when TIPS is going to make it to Cryptsy? Roughly?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Anyone know what happens if you send your LTC to a BTC address on CoinedUp?


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> Do we know when TIPS is going to make it to Cryptsy? Roughly?


Anytime within the next couple of days I suppose. I wish I could give a better estimate, but I'm assuming Monday night.


----------



## AJR1775

Question on crypto......would more merchants or too many merchants accepting them be a bad thing? I mean, once they accept your coin there's nothing they can do with it except to turnaround and sell it for cash right? What happens when a lot of merchants try to get rid of these currencies in exchange for other money at the same time?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Question on crypto......would more merchants or too many merchants accepting them be a bad thing? I mean, once they accept your coin there's nothing they can do with it except to turnaround and sell it for cash right? What happens when a lot of merchants try to get rid of these currencies in exchange for other money at the same time?


I think we are hoping that the merchants get on board with the currency like they claim and hold onto their earnings and make this currency more established. If they do just decided to quickly turn it into cash then honestly I dont know what the result will be yet.. I think 2014-2015 will be interesting for crypto to say the least.


----------



## Kenerd

Good morning guys I picked up a used saphire 7950 for 300 on CL its the DUAL X. It doesn't list vrm temps in gpuz. I really need to get another waterblock. Anyway why is it when I undervolt it doesn't register in cgminer? I should be looking at vddc in gpuz right? Also does anyone undervolt the memory? I have an MSI TF3 7970 with hynnix at 1.50 MSI 7950 with hynnix at 1.550 and now the Saphire 7950 at I'm not sure gpuz reports half the info than the other cards and TRIXX doesn't allow for memory voltage unless I don't have the right program.

All in all I'm hashing about 2gh/s So I'm happy. But the core on the Saphire is 72 god knows where the vrms are I have a house fan blowing on it now until I can get another water block. I have an ACCELERO7970/7950 heatsink I could use I just don't wan't to take it apart twice.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Question on crypto......would more merchants or too many merchants accepting them be a bad thing? I mean, once they accept your coin there's nothing they can do with it except to turnaround and sell it for cash right? What happens when a lot of merchants try to get rid of these currencies in exchange for other money at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are hoping that the merchants get on board with the currency like they claim and hold onto their earnings and make this currency more established. If they do just decided to quickly turn it into cash then honestly I dont know what the result will be yet.. I think 2014-2015 will be interesting for crypto to say the least.
Click to expand...

no merchant is holding coins from payments, that would be too risky for most retail businesses. they get USD immediately through Bitpay, at the current exchange rate when you click "buy"

at least that is what overstock.com and tigerdirect are doing


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Anyone know what happens if you send your LTC to a BTC address on CoinedUp?


Anyone? I've emailed them, who knows when they'll get back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*
> 
> Anytime within the next couple of days I suppose. I wish I could give a better estimate, but I'm assuming Monday night.


OK cool, just hope I have some LTC in my CoinedUp Account to spend on it


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> no merchant is holding coins from payments, that would be too risky for most retail businesses. they get USD immediately through Bitpay, at the current exchange rate when you click "buy"
> 
> at least that is what overstock.com and tigerdirect are doing


OK, so they float back into the system right away and cue'd for reissue? Just curious.

Also, I have a pair of 4870 1GB Sapphire Toxic cards sitting on the shelf. Is it worth it to put them to work?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know any good earbuds? I just dumped some FTC and have some money to spend.
> 
> I'll give you my left nut as a bounty.


These will cause ecstasy when twizzled in your lug holes.


----------



## barkinos98

Tomorrow kitteh is expected a relaunch!
Hopefully my "savings" will be tradable now lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> These will cause ecstasy when twizzled in your lug holes.


Uhh, I was thinking something that lasts longer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Anyone? I've emailed them, who knows when they'll get back
> OK cool, just hope I have some LTC in my CoinedUp Account to spend on it


You screwed up badly...you lost your coins, that transaction will result in an error, and can't be recovered afaik. That's how most of the early bitcoins where spent. (the huge un-spent amounts that were minted, most of them are sent to invalid addresses, the rest were in what people think was Satoshi's wallet, the other huge chunk was Silk Road's)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> OK, so they float back into the system right away and cue'd for reissue? Just curious.
> 
> Also, I have a pair of 4870 1GB Sapphire Toxic cards sitting on the shelf. Is it worth it to put them to work?


Nope, anything 58xx or newer (68xx,69xx,78xx,79xx,r9 everything) or even a 5770 would be good but 48xx and 49xx cards suck for mining. Resell them at ebay, some mining nutjob will buy them for whacky prices lol (people are clueless)


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You screwed up badly...you lost your coins, that transaction will result in an error, and can't be recovered afaik. That's how most of the early bitcoins where spent. (the huge un-spent amounts that were minted, most of them are sent to invalid addresses, the rest were in what people think was Satoshi's wallet, the other huge chunk was Silk Road's)
> Nope, anything 58xx or newer (68xx,69xx,78xx,79xx,r9 everything) or even a 5770 would be good but 48xx and 49xx cards suck for mining. Resell them at ebay, some mining nutjob will buy them for whacky prices lol (people are clueless)


LOL.....I'll take your advice and try just that. Ebay here I come.


----------



## Eggy88

Doge has gone down quite a lot the last hours. Currently some orders @ 184 are beeing sold @ CoinEx, might be the time to pick up some extra, i'm not surprised if we will see 220+ in a day or two. Or what do you guys think?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Doge has gone down quite a lot the last hours. Currently some orders @ 184 are beeing sold @ CoinEx, might be the time to pick up some extra, i'm not surprised if we will see 220+ in a day or two. Or what do you guys think?


What I think? I'm slightly mad because I sold million of DOGEs for 80


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You screwed up badly...you lost your coins, that transaction will result in an error, and can't be recovered afaik. That's how most of the early bitcoins where spent. (the huge un-spent amounts that were minted, most of them are sent to invalid addresses, the rest were in what people think was Satoshi's wallet, the other huge chunk was Silk Road's


Damit! Can believe I made that mistake! Oh well looks like I'm starting again!

Cheers for responding matey


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hmm, someone should update trading sites so you can't send coins to wrong wallets. I'm pretty sure the wallet themselves prevent you from sending coins to invalid wallets.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> If it doesn't completely shutdown or restart, and just gives black screens at load, then it may actually be your GPU.
> 
> But to be sure, you can underclock the core of your gpu quite a bit and see if it black screens then.


i lowered to core clock and memory from stock 947/1250 to 800/1050 and still after 2 minute of mining display turns off


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hmm, someone should update trading sites so you can't send coins to wrong wallets. I'm pretty sure the wallet themselves prevent you from sending coins to invalid wallets.


I was going from one exchange to another. But yeah that would be nice, saves on these **** ups. Cost me around $70 I think!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> i lowered to core clock and memory from stock 947/1250 to 800/1050 and still after 2 minute of mining display turns off


I think it's your GPU, did you try reinstalling drivers and such?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I was going from one exchange to another. But yeah that would be nice, saves on these **** ups. Cost me around $70 I think!


awww, unlucky there mate, I always double check the address before I add it to anything & send









Im sure you wont make that mistake again though!

Anyone think POT will take off! It seems to have grown another 150mh & is getting some people quite excited!

I just pointed one 280x at it again for funzy's lol


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I think it's your GPU, did you try reinstalling drivers and such?


yeah did that and then yesterday reformatted my computer to see if that would fix the problem and still doing the same


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> yeah did that and then yesterday reformatted my computer to see if that would fix the problem and still doing the same


Try upping core and aux voltages along with the power limit, and keeping the memory low. Also install meminfo and see if you have Elpida or Hynix. If it is Elpida memory a lot of people have been reporting black screen issues with it :S


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> awww, unlucky there mate, I always double check the address before I add it to anything & send
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you wont make that mistake again though!
> 
> Anyone think POT will take off! It seems to have grown another 150mh & is getting some people quite excited!
> 
> I just pointed one 280x at it again for funzy's lol


Definatly! Really annoyed me that I did that! Usually quite careful too!

Well I've traded some DOGE for Millions of TIPS, hopefully they'll be on an Exchange soon and I can get some money back, just need to get them out of CoinedUp and into a wallet!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh wait
> my mom just agreed to give me money.
> OH HELL YES
> 
> Only catch: gotta pay her investment back+electric :/


That's not a catch, that's the way the real world works, except they usually want it up front. Congrats though.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Definatly! Really annoyed me that I did that! Usually quite careful too!
> 
> Well I've traded some DOGE for Millions of TIPS, hopefully they'll be on an Exchange soon and I can get some money back, just need to get them out of CoinedUp and into a wallet!


yeah ive seen everyone raving about TIPS on Coinex, that coin will make it im sure! Diff is already way up there though!

I think there will be a mass of volume when it hits!

im just hoping maybe ill get lucky lol


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh wait
> my mom just agreed to give me money.
> OH HELL YES
> 
> Only catch: gotta pay her investment back+electric :/
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a catch, that's the way the real world works, except they usually want it up front. Congrats though.
Click to expand...

Yeah, i kinda said that on my own to actually get the money








That said, the way it'll 99% be is in the sig, got some of the stuff and some i just will reuse/remove from my current build.
Got the mouse, ram, hdd, cooling, keyboard and the wifi adaptor. Is it sensible to get a SSD while buying the others or just use the HDD for a while and then buy ssd with profits? like, would the speed of a ssd change anything but boot speed?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> yeah did that and then yesterday reformatted my computer to see if that would fix the problem and still doing the same


Well, the last thing you could is probably put it in another rig (if any that could drive it) and see if it happens again. I'd probably be sending the card back, if in warranty.


----------



## CravinR1

Just ordered my third miner, first true dedicated miner. Hope to add about 2.5 mhs to my current 3.6 (3x 280x and a 5870 I have in the closet)

What do you guys think:


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Just ordered my third miner, first true dedicated miner. Hope to add about 2.5 mhs to my current 3.6 (3x 280x and a 5870 I have in the closet)
> 
> What do you guys think:


With that single core processor, you're gonna hate how long it takes to setup Windows and all it's updates. I just did it with an Intel Core 2 duo and compared to my two AMD rigs, one with a Phenom II x 4 965 or this FX-8350, it was sooo slow, I thought it would never finish downloading updates for Win. 7, but you'll get there, just plan on pitching a tent and lighting the bonfire. lol Congrats, I hope it serves you well.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

This is nuts. I sold 2 million nuts for about 4 LTC this morning. I set up a 2.3LTC buy order of 2.3 million nuts, and half of it is filled.

Well, more nuts for me.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah, i kinda said that on my own to actually get the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the way it'll 99% be is in the sig, got some of the stuff and some i just will reuse/remove from my current build.
> Got the mouse, ram, hdd, cooling, keyboard and the wifi adaptor. Is it sensible to get a SSD while buying the others or just use the HDD for a while and then buy ssd with profits? like, would the speed of a ssd change anything but boot speed?


It will save you a minimal amount on the electric and if you keep your wallets on your rig, I would much more trust them on an SSD than a HDD. The speed of the SSD won't help a thing... except the boot and if you're building a dedicated mining rig, you don't want to be doing a lot of booting, that means you're not mining.


----------



## Ali Man

^^ What he said. Sure, amd GPU are what you want for mining, but processing power still stays with Intel. A G3220 would be a better move, in my opinion.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah, i kinda said that on my own to actually get the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the way it'll 99% be is in the sig, got some of the stuff and some i just will reuse/remove from my current build.
> Got the mouse, ram, hdd, cooling, keyboard and the wifi adaptor. Is it sensible to get a SSD while buying the others or just use the HDD for a while and then buy ssd with profits? like, would the speed of a ssd change anything but boot speed?
> 
> 
> 
> It will save you a minimal amount on the electric and if you keep your wallets on your rig, I would much more trust them on an SSD than a HDD. The speed of the SSD won't help a thing... except the boot and if you're building a dedicated mining rig, you don't want to be doing a lot of booting, that means you're not mining.
Click to expand...

I was planning just to have the minimal stuff on the miners, like OS, temperature stuff and drivers and thats it. Wallets i was thinking would be on my main computer.
So then SSD on the first round is not required but i should get it asap?


----------



## Eggy88

Couple of questions:

1. Looking to pick up a couple of 280x, what model should i go for , Sapphire Dual X OC or Gigabyte Windforce 3X (the Gigabyte has 3 Years warrany vs 2 Years on the Sapphire, Price is the same.

I'm setting up 2 rigs will the following PSU's be enough?

Rig 1: XFX Pro Series 850w Black edition
- AMD Sempron 145
- 2x XFX 7970 (Voltage locked @ 1.17v)
- 1x Gigabyte 7950 @ 1.09v
- 20w of 120mm fans / HDD

Rig 2: Corsair AX860i
- Lowpowered Cpu (Celeron / Sempron)
- 2x 280x (Gigabyte or Sapphire)
-1x Sapphire 7970 @ 1.03v
- 20W of 120mm fans / HDD

Psu's can be swapped around depending on the power draw.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I was planning just to have the minimal stuff on the miners, like OS, temperature stuff and drivers and thats it. Wallets i was thinking would be on my main computer.
> So then SSD on the first round is not required but i should get it asap?


I would, but if it's a dedicated mining rig and only having the very basic stuff on there, no need for more than 64-128GB. more will just be a waste of money.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Looking to pick up a couple of 280x, what model should i go for , Sapphire Dual X OC or Gigabyte Windforce 3X (the Gigabyte has 3 Years warrany vs 2 Years on the Sapphire, Price is the same.
> 
> I'm setting up 2 rigs will the following PSU's be enough?
> 
> Rig 1: XFX Pro Series 850w Black edition
> - AMD Sempron 145
> - 2x XFX 7970 (Voltage locked @ 1.17v)
> - 1x Gigabyte 7950 @ 1.09v
> - 20w of 120mm fans / HDD
> 
> Rig 2: Corsair AX860i
> - Lowpowered Cpu (Celeron / Sempron)
> - 2x 280x (Gigabyte or Sapphire)
> -1x Sapphire 7970 @ 1.03v
> - 20W of 120mm fans / HDD
> 
> Psu's can be swapped around depending on the power draw.


You could easily use a 750W with running the 280's and probably 1000W for the three gpus, if you're gonna OC them a lot, but at stock, a 850W should be enough.

Keep editing this post. Gigabyte should be your obvious choice. Sapphire is good, but Giga is better, apart from the 1 year extra warranty thing.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You could easily use a 750W with running the 280's and probably 1000W for the three gpus.


Note there are 3 gpu's on both rigs..


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Note there are 3 gpu's on both rigs..


My bad, but I'll probably stick to what I said before. 850W is good, but not for if you're gonna OC those GPUs. I'd be safe and get a 1000W.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> My bad, but I'll probably stick to what I said before. 850W is good, but not for if you're gonna OC those GPUs. I'd be safe and get a 1000W.


No overclocking / overvolting will be done. A couple of the cards will be undervolted. I already have the psu's that's why i'm asking.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> My bad, but I'll probably stick to what I said before. 850W is good, but not for if you're gonna OC those GPUs. I'd be safe and get a 1000W.


I'd recommend the EVGA 1000W G2. That can handle 4 slightly OCed 280X no problem. Skip the lower wattage EVGA PSUs, those are crap.

Edit: 750W should be good for 3. I think the XFX PSUs are single rail and very high quality.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> No overclocking / overvolting will be done. A couple of the cards will be undervolted. I already have the psu's that's why i'm asking.


In that case, you really shouldn't have a problem, but I'd switch out the PSU's for the rigs. The more demanding 7970s should probably have a more efficient 860i running them.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'd recommend the EVGA 1000W G2. That can handle 4 slightly OCed 280X no problem. Skip the lower wattage EVGA PSUs, those are crap.
> 
> Edit: 750W should be good for 3. I think the XFX PSUs are single rail and very high quality.


XFX's black edition 750W were gold PSU's. The one that I had (probably discontinued) was silver certified and could pull 900W, even though being rated at 750W:



Unfortunately, I can't say the same for Pro series. I'm not exactly saying that they're not 'worth' it, but if they have a rebranded Seasonic background, then I'd rely more on those ones.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> awww, unlucky there mate, I always double check the address before I add it to anything & send
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you wont make that mistake again though!
> 
> Anyone think POT will take off! It seems to have grown another 150mh & is getting some people quite excited!
> 
> I just pointed one 280x at it again for funzy's lol


and never enter it by hand, too easy to get it wrong. Copy/paste is the thing here.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah, i kinda said that on my own to actually get the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the way it'll 99% be is in the sig, got some of the stuff and some i just will reuse/remove from my current build.
> Got the mouse, ram, hdd, cooling, keyboard and the wifi adaptor. Is it sensible to get a SSD while buying the others or just use the HDD for a while and then buy ssd with profits? like, would the speed of a ssd change anything but boot speed?


Wait.. How much did your mom invest? Looks like a pretty nice mining rig


----------



## CravinR1

I went for sapphire 280x over gigabyte to sale the bf4 for some discount


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I went for sapphire 280x over gigabyte to sale the bf4 for some discount


You greedy greedy man. I sent my BF4 to friends for free


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I went for sapphire 280x over gigabyte to sale the bf4 for some discount


Jeez... greedy much?







I did a giveaway for my five BF4 keys.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Does anyone else have problems with coined up! Its always breaking! Its taken ages to get my DOGE in and Convereted to TIPS and now I'm really struggling to get them out! Everytime I hit withdraw it breaks down! The one time I got my withdraw confirmed it got rejected! Wish they would charge, might get them some cash to get some better servers or something!


----------



## CravinR1

LoL selling keys to offset $1648 build makes me greedy ?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah, i kinda said that on my own to actually get the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the way it'll 99% be is in the sig, got some of the stuff and some i just will reuse/remove from my current build.
> Got the mouse, ram, hdd, cooling, keyboard and the wifi adaptor. Is it sensible to get a SSD while buying the others or just use the HDD for a while and then buy ssd with profits? like, would the speed of a ssd change anything but boot speed?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.. How much did your mom invest? Looks like a pretty nice mining rig
Click to expand...

Some of the stuff i own and without the stuff i own it was something ~4250TL
which makes like $1819...
on top of that i still will need a secondary PSU, i was thinking of getting a 1500W silverstone instead ofr 2 psus because it just sounds better.
that said i still dont know what to do, get 2x 800W or 1x 1500W?


----------



## selk22

No I dont think it makes you greedy at all. I mean we are in this for the money after all..

I did end up using my bf4 keys for the kids in africa..









No really I have a friend in liberia and he got the bf4 key cause they wouldn't let an African IP address purchase bf4 for some reason lol


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Some of the stuff i own and without the stuff i own it was something ~4250TL
> which makes like $1819...
> on top of that i still will need a secondary PSU, i was thinking of getting a 1500W silverstone instead ofr 2 psus because it just sounds better.
> that said i still dont know what to do, get 2x 800W or 1x 1500W?


Get the 1500W, does it have all the cables you need for 5 7950's, though? Also your mom is generous, I am jealous of your amazing setup. I am a poor shibe and a peasant, who mines with his gaming rig with only one pathetic 290 :'(


----------



## barkinos98

Nah the 1500W lacks the native cables but why not use the molex-6 pin adaptors the card comes with?
I'm 100% sure it would work power wise...


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Well, the last thing you could is probably put it in another rig (if any that could drive it) and see if it happens again. I'd probably be sending the card back, if in warranty.


yeah the thing is it watercooled and i would have to take apart all my rig plus i don't have another pc at my house... but ill try to find another gpu and test it to see if it does the same thing.


----------



## ccRicers

Infinitecoin is almost 100% mined. Anyone know what would happen to it after that?



Massive price pump is already underway...


----------



## barkinos98

Damn i knew i shouldnt've sold that 51k
Well, all i can wait is for this week to end without the coins being all mined!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> 1.6MH/s.


Ive made about 0.06 in 3 days with 1.4MH/s - are you sure you're not putting out HW errors or something?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hashfaster is ok
> 
> https://doge.hashfaster.com/index.php
> 
> or multipool?


Hashfaster outperformed a few other Doge pool's I was in by a ton in late December. Since the Dogecoin craze, I'd say multi is doing a much better job at reporting and confirming IE keeping up. I couldn't tell a difference between my doge income this time around when I switched back to multi.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> When DOGE first went on craptsy, I deposited a few million. If it was credited instantly, I would of made $1000+. But no, I had to wait 4 hours, and by then it ain't worth a flying crap.


I love bter. The only times I've used cryptsy is for coins that can only be traded on cryptsy. In fact, I sent 40 Emerald over to Crypsty.. nothing.. many days later I sent a ticket.. They magically arrive. That story is prevalent here time and time again.

Sign up on Bter all of you crypto traders!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Doge has gone down quite a lot the last hours. Currently some orders @ 184 are beeing sold @ CoinEx, might be the time to pick up some extra, i'm not surprised if we will see 220+ in a day or two. Or what do you guys think?


I would bet the farm it'll be back at 235 and beyond. I don't base that off much, but my hunches have been pretty good these last few months.


----------



## Matt26LFC

OMG CoinedUp suck! 6 Withdraw requests, all rejected! Do they even respond to emails!


----------



## $ilent

Im using hashcow, is this still a good auto pool to mine? Im reading stories that they dont pay out and got hacked recently? If not can anyone point me to a decent pool that auto converts and pays out in BTC?

Also my gtx 670 is mining away at 220 khash/s, but only when I use my pc. When im not using my pc my khash drops under 200 and gpu usage drosp to ~85%?

My .bat file for use with cudamienr is as follows:

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888 -u -p -l K3x16 -i 0

Thanks!


----------



## CravinR1

I've had decent luck with middlecoin http://www.bfpcoin.com/middle-coin-web.php?w=1MkiMhRW551dHb26hT6xMsa3ZrCfjwPeUS&c=USD


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I've had decent luck with middlecoin http://www.bfpcoin.com/middle-coin-web.php?w=1MkiMhRW551dHb26hT6xMsa3ZrCfjwPeUS&c=USD


thanks, does this look right as my .bat file contents?

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u [my bitcoin address here] -p X -l K3x16 -i 0

?


----------



## CravinR1

I use useast.middlecoin.com:3333 and I use cfg files not bat but that looks OK to me


----------



## CravinR1

I've had decent luck with middlecoin http://www.bfpcoin.com/middle-coin-web.php?w=1MkiMhRW551dHb26hT6xMsa3ZrCfjwPeUS&c=USD


----------



## $ilent

Thanks craves

My cudaminer is running but its showing like this:



Does this look normal? (only recieving accepted every few minutes?) when I was on hashcow it was accepting new share like every 10 seconds.


----------



## CravinR1

Yeah middlecoin uses a high difficulty


----------



## $ilent

I see, well I managed to up my gtx 670 khash to 230 using -i 0 -C 1 -l K6x24, but thats at idle and when gpu usage is aroind 90%, when I start using my pc my gpu usage jumps to 99% and hash rate goes to 245?

How can I make it run at full speed at idle, i.e maximising hash rate?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thanks, does this look right as my .bat file contents?
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u [my bitcoin address here] -p X -l K3x16 -i 0
> 
> ?


Try this for giggles on you 670

-H 1 -d 0 -i 0 -C2 -l K14x14

You migh get a little more hash


----------



## $ilent

^Thanks.

My current .bat file looks like this:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u -p X -i 0 -C 1 -l K14x15

Giving me ~325 khash/s on my gtx 670. Not sure how much higher I can take it!


----------



## MotO

I'll probably regret it when POT hits an exchange but I just sold 5k for 0.18 BTC. I know it's low but meh. It only took like 2.5 hours to mine so over $140 ain't bad. Difficulty is climbing, though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Just ordered my third miner, first true dedicated miner. Hope to add about 2.5 mhs to my current 3.6 (3x 280x and a 5870 I have in the closet)
> 
> What do you guys think:


750 is too close to the max the psu can take for 3 280x. They draw 210w if undervolted, and more like 250-300w at stock if clocks are high-ish.
I'd go with an HX850 which has 6 pci-e connectors. Psu of choice, either that or an nzxt hale 90v2 1200w for 4 gpu rigs. (leaves some room for cpu mining if need be, or gpu oc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Get the 1500W, does it have all the cables you need for 5 7950's, though? Also your mom is generous, I am jealous of your amazing setup. I am a poor shibe and a peasant, who mines with his gaming rig with only one pathetic 290 :'(


Adapters work, 1500 for 4 gpus is overkill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Nah the 1500W lacks the native cables but why not use the molex-6 pin adaptors the card comes with?
> I'm 100% sure it would work power wise...


Adapters work just fine. But I prefer not to use them, less fire hazard, use corsair hx850 psus per 3 gpus and have fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im using hashcow, is this still a good auto pool to mine? Im reading stories that they dont pay out and got hacked recently? If not can anyone point me to a decent pool that auto converts and pays out in BTC?
> 
> Also my gtx 670 is mining away at 220 khash/s, but only when I use my pc. When im not using my pc my khash drops under 200 and gpu usage drosp to ~85%?
> 
> My .bat file for use with cudamienr is as follows:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888 -u -p -l K3x16 -i 0
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ^Thanks.
> 
> My current .bat file looks like this:
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u -p X -i 0 -C 1 -l K14x15
> 
> Giving me ~325 khash/s on my gtx 670. Not sure how much higher I can take it!


Try pts mining at upcpu or ypool, it might be more profitable and draw less power.
gpu miner here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0

(this one works with AMD gpus and ypool: https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2296.0 gonna try it out)


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I'll probably regret it when POT hits an exchange but I just sold 5k for 0.18 BTC. I know it's low but meh. It only took like 2.5 hours to mine so over $140 ain't bad. Difficulty is climbing, though.


Where did you sell it?


----------



## cam51037

Ivan, I'm not 100% sure but it looks like Cravin will be using dual 750W PSU's, which should be more than enough power-wise, but maybe a small pain to set up and figure out.

Either that, or he purchased a second PSU for a different reason.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Let's play a Lotto and bust some Nuts









https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=433957.0


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Where did you sell it?


probably on bitcointalk. some people are actually asking for it there. prices are like 0.05 to 0.07 per 1k?

I have 'high hopes'. pun intended


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im using hashcow, is this still a good auto pool to mine? Im reading stories that they dont pay out and got hacked recently? If not can anyone point me to a decent pool that auto converts and pays out in BTC?
> 
> Also my gtx 670 is mining away at 220 khash/s, but only when I use my pc. When im not using my pc my khash drops under 200 and gpu usage drosp to ~85%?
> 
> My .bat file for use with cudamienr is as follows:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888 -u -p -l K3x16 -i 0
> 
> Thanks!


Personally, I use us.trademybits.com. Great website design, pretty decent payout. Easy to use.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## $ilent

Is that an auto switch pool jeff? Does it auto convert & payout in BTC?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is that an auto switch pool jeff? Does it auto convert & payout in BTC?


Yep auto-convert to BTC and profit switch!


----------



## jdc122

just letting everyone know, just spoke to realsolid, he said every coin is re opening today except xpm and dvc, signups are already open. buy some fees, they're already going to the moon







he also said hes looking into adding doge, so get in while you can.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yep auto-convert to BTC and profit switch!


Whats profit switch?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> just letting everyone know, just spoke to realsolid, he said every coin is re opening today except xpm and dvc, signups are already open. buy some fees, they're already going to the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he also said hes looking into adding doge, so get in while you can.


Please elaborate what this means for coin mining noobs like myself?









Anyone know if you can mine with amd cards on linux/ubuntu? Im struggling to get a hold of a windows xp cd to reinstall my os.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Whats profit switch?


It auto mines the most profitable coin.


----------



## $ilent

Ah sorry ofc that makes sense lol.

Can i use ubuntu for mining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Ivan, I'm not 100% sure but it looks like Cravin will be using dual 750W PSU's, which should be more than enough power-wise, but maybe a small pain to set up and figure out.
> 
> Either that, or he purchased a second PSU for a different reason.


Oh, my bad! I was in a rush and missed that part. Still mega overkill for 3 gpus, single corsair hx850 gets my vote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> just letting everyone know, just spoke to realsolid, he said every coin is re opening today except xpm and dvc, signups are already open. buy some fees, they're already going to the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he also said hes looking into adding doge, so get in while you can.


Dammit! I sold mine xD here we go...


----------



## $ilent

What is he onabout ivan?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ah sorry ofc that makes sense lol.
> 
> Can i use ubuntu for mining?


Use BAMT:

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2924.0

It's free and you can remote into it with RDP or via the webpage. Follow the instructions and turn off mining when you first boot up until you get your config file set or you will be mining for the creator.


----------



## jagz

2nd time in 3 weeks or so...



Why


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, my bad! I was in a rush and missed that part. Still mega overkill for 3 gpus, single corsair hx850 gets my vote.
> Dammit! I sold mine xD here we go...


I had always read that a 750 watt psu for 2x 7950 in crossfire and figured the same for 280x, and I will be using risers in order to add my 5870 to the 3x 280x so my miners look like this :

1.4 mhs
Fx 6300
2x4 gig 1866
990FXA-UD3
MSI 290 1000/1500 +20 power tune 880 khs
Saphire 7950 860/1250 520 khs (gets hot if I raise the clocks cause its voltage locked and at 860/1250 its 1.125 if I raise either it goes to 1.25)
Rosewill HIVE 750

2.35 mhs
3770k
2x8 gig 1866
Z77x-UD3H
XFX 290 990/1500 +20 PT 870 khs
Sapphire 290 990/1500 +20 PT 870 khs
Sapphire 7950 1100/1500 620 khs
Seasonic X-1050

Just ordered rig:
2.5+ mhs (hopefully)
sempron 145
2x8 gig 2400
990fxa-ud3
3x Sapphire 280x
ATI 5870
2x Thermaltake 750w

The new builds 2x 750w cost less than the seasonic x-1050 in the 3770k.. I'm going to use the aprevia 2-1 psu adapter.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What is he onabout ivan?


realsolid is the dev of the best exchange (mcxnow.com), but it closed down over christmas due to being unable to cope with volume. realsolid runs the whole thing himself which is why it has taken so long to get up and running again. its the only exchange coded in c++ and is by far the fastest. he has recoded every wallet in c++ to work fantastically on the exchange and the exchange was the driving factor behind wdc when i released. ive converted all my btc that isnt in fees to wdc, price will go up again.

you can buy fees in the exchange, essentially stocks. each fee gives a percentage of the exchanges profits back to the fee owner like dividends, every 6 hours. the higher the volume, the higher the pay. fees are currently 0.2 btc each, but when the exchange was in full swing they went up to 1.15btc! the exchange also pays interest on all coins held.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I have .2 to work with, should I buy a fee for mcxnow?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 2nd time in 3 weeks or so...
> 
> 
> 
> Why


I am no expert but I get that on my new card I had less than a month.

I do believe that is a sign of the card either going out or you have it overclocked passed it limit.

If you over clocked it did you raise the voltage? Or did you lower the voltage and over clocked it ?


----------



## $ilent

Oof 0.2 for a fee is a lot of money to me, thats like £150!

Wait so if i own 1 fee, i get xx % back in money every 6 hours? How much is that 6 hourky payout likely to be?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 2nd time in 3 weeks or so...
> 
> 
> 
> Why


Is that happening while booting or while mining? If iy happens while booting, turn the monitor off and then back on, may be a sync issue.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oof 0.2 for a fee is a lot of money to me, thats like £150!
> 
> Wait so if i own 1 fee, i get xx % back in money every 6 hours? How much is that 6 hourky payout likely to be?


This spreadsheet shows payouts before the shutdown. These won't be accurate any more but should be an example. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AioqMMSVIC5tdFplWndsdmZuaGxyN01xemxtNWYxVGc

There was a time where people were getting 0.01 a day from fees though


----------



## $ilent

Wow so your saying people could have made their investment back in 20 days, thats crazy.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

he needs to open it up for new members soon so I can jump on that


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I have 200k doge, should I hold it? Or cut my losses?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I have 200k doge, should I hold it? Or cut my losses?


I'd hold it. Also holding my own. It would go between 210-220 sometime this week, then make your move.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Where did you sell it?


Bitcointalk.


----------



## utnorris

I finally got BAMT working, but I am getting a temperature error on one of my cards, still mining, and I have no idea why since it is at 43c. I am thinking my config file is fubared, here it is:

{
"pools" : [
{
"name" : "www.middlecoin.com",
"url" : "stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333",
"user" : "Address",
"pass" : "1234",
"pool-priority" : "0"
}
],
"api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
"api-listen" : true,
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"hotplug" : "5",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"text-only" : true,
"scrypt" : true,
"shares" : "0",
"auto-fan" : true,
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"intensity" : "20,20",
"vectors" : "1,1",
"worksize" : "512,512",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2",
"shaders" : "0,0,0",
"thread-concurrency" : "25614,25614",
"no-pool-disable" : true
}

This is for 2 x 290x's under water. Any ideas?

Also, where is the best place to get USB risers?


----------



## Faint

For trademybit, do I have to put a Cryptsy address for each coin for the auto exchange or is that done by them?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> For trademybit, do I have to put a Cryptsy address for each coin for the auto exchange or is that done by them?


It's all done by the site. You only need a BTC address but you can also put in addresses for other coins and disable auto-trade for them.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It's all done by the site. You only need a BTC address but you can also put in addresses for other coins and disable auto-trade for them.


Thanks. I'll leave it on auto-trade for the moment.


----------



## Matt26LFC

CoinedUp got back to me about my LTC and they claim that it would not have been sent because its an invalid address, so do freshmarket still have my LTC?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Infinitecoin is almost 100% mined. Anyone know what would happen to it after that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive price pump is already underway...


Something big I hope. I have a nice stash of over 10 million.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Adapters work, 1500 for 4 gpus is overkill.


Doesn't he have 5?


----------



## dogbiscuit




----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Your dreams could all go up in smoke. Pun also intended.
> 
> I can see some possible issues from governments on this one for intent to aid drug use and deals - stuff like that. Depends on the country I suppose. some places will persecute people who sell bongs and 'paraphernalia', but I don't think the UK is one of them. There are plenty of bong shops and hydroponics shops in my town for example.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I finally got BAMT working, but I am getting a temperature error on one of my cards, still mining, and I have no idea why since it is at 43c. I am thinking my config file is fubared, here it is:
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "name" : "www.middlecoin.com",
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333",
> "user" : "Address",
> "pass" : "1234",
> "pool-priority" : "0"
> }
> ],
> "api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
> "api-listen" : true,
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "text-only" : true,
> "scrypt" : true,
> "shares" : "0",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "intensity" : "20,20",
> "vectors" : "1,1",
> "worksize" : "512,512",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2",
> "shaders" : "0,0,0",
> "thread-concurrency" : "25614,25614",
> "no-pool-disable" : true
> }
> 
> This is for 2 x 290x's under water. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, where is the best place to get USB risers?


three entries for shaders, but two cards ?


----------



## dathaeus

My rig crashes here and there... isnt there some auto-restart feature that makes the system reboot if a card fails automatically? I think I saw it somewhere but now sure if thats what it does and if it works, would save me a lot of grief since it runs cool and fine, so no idea why it keeps crashing. (On BAMT)


----------



## Skoobs

anyone know what is going on here? everything dropped to nothing after like 7 hours.

this is my XPM CPU miner. 3770k.


----------



## suioh1n1

hey guys, I'm starting mining "DigitalCoins", should I start with amd GPU's or Butterfly Labs Machines? Which one is better?

I already got an GTX 680, but i heard NVIDIA cards are useless for mining.

(sorry my bad english)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I finally got BAMT working, but I am getting a temperature error on one of my cards, still mining, and I have no idea why since it is at 43c. I am thinking my config file is fubared, here it is:
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "name" : "www.middlecoin.com",
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333",
> "user" : "Address",
> "pass" : "1234",
> "pool-priority" : "0"
> }
> ],
> "api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
> "api-listen" : true,
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "text-only" : true,
> "scrypt" : true,
> "shares" : "0",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "intensity" : "20,20",
> "vectors" : "1,1",
> "worksize" : "512,512",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2",
> "shaders" : "0,0,0",
> "thread-concurrency" : "25614,25614",
> "no-pool-disable" : true
> }
> 
> This is for 2 x 290x's under water. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, where is the best place to get USB risers?


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=392536

Conf looks alright but thread concurrency is kinda low...what kind of mh/s are you getting?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> My rig crashes here and there... isnt there some auto-restart feature that makes the system reboot if a card fails automatically? I think I saw it somewhere but now sure if thats what it does and if it works, would save me a lot of grief since it runs cool and fine, so no idea why it keeps crashing. (On BAMT)


You can ssh and reboot if the x server crashes, but you should first find out why it's crashing in the first place.
Post your conf files.

Bamt does have an auto restart feature (Debian does), and it also restarts cgminer if it finds a sick or dead gpu.

http://blog.remibergsma.com/2012/03/21/howto-automatically-reboot-a-linux-system-after-a-kernel-panic/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suioh1n1*
> 
> hey guys, I'm starting mining "DigitalCoins", should I start with amd GPU's or Butterfly Labs Machines? Which one is better?
> 
> I already got an GTX 680, but i heard NVIDIA cards are useless for mining.
> 
> (sorry my bad english)


You should mine protoshares with the 680 or try cudaminer, I posted some updated windows binaries here a page or two back.

Then get gpus, asics are only for sha256 coins like bitcoin but that's way worse than mining digitalcoin for instance.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Yes! Got my LTC back! Turns out FreshMarket still had it!


----------



## scutzi128

HOLY CRAP! Im freaking out someone hacked into my PC and transfered out 2.6 million doge. Is there any recourse I have for this?

Also lost 7.5 mil nut and 900000 moon...***!!!


----------



## Ali Man

I guess local wallets aren't as safe as they may say....


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> HOLY CRAP! Im freaking out someone hacked into my PC and transfered out 2.6 million doge. Is there any recourse I have for this?
> 
> Also lost 7.5 mil nut and 900000 moon...***!!!


Do you run a router firewall and antivirus?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> HOLY CRAP! Im freaking out someone hacked into my PC and transfered out 2.6 million doge. Is there any recourse I have for this?
> 
> Also lost 7.5 mil nut and 900000 moon...***!!!


Christ man! Aren't you wallets encrypted?


----------



## scutzi128

Yea I have a router and firewall but it didn't matter cause they remote desktoped in.

Encrypting would not have helped as they just transferred it out of my wallet. Basically just lost over $5k...***


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Yea I have a router and firewall but it didn't matter cause they remote desktoped in.
> 
> Encrypting would not have helped as they just transferred it out of my wallet. Basically just lost over $5k...***


That's exactly why encryption would have helped... You can not transfer out of any of my wallets without a 20 character random password.

Also a proper firewall/router config would have stopped from them emoting in... Sucks, but you need to take precaution when you have 5k in assets on your computer.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Yea I have a router and firewall but it didn't matter cause they remote desktoped in.
> 
> Encrypting would not have helped as they just transferred it out of my wallet. Basically just lost over $5k...***


What you talking about? If your wallet would have been encrypted no way they could get the coins without the password.


----------



## scutzi128

**** I had no idea....damn i feel like such a noob


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Also, You may be able to narrow it down to who took them... Were you talking to people about crypto currency recently that you do not know? I doubt you were randomly targeted.


----------



## scutzi128

nope...just here...its really my fault so I'll just have to take the loss and move on. At least I will know to encrypt my wallets from now on.


----------



## selk22

Did they install the remote desktop themselves or use one you had previously installed?


----------



## dealio

holy suck, reminds me to disable remote desktop, thanks


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> nope...just here...its really my fault so I'll just have to take the loss and move on. At least I will know to encrypt my wallets from now on.


There are things that you need to be doing if they actually got onto your machine. They may have installed a keystroke recorder, they may have created a backdoor to easily get into your machine, this situation is not remedied by just encrypting your wallet. You need to make sure people can not float around in your computer.

They also may have stolen your wallet.dat files, so you need new wallets.


----------



## mav2000

Hey guys, would a 6990 mining LTC/Doge/Nut/Moon make sense from a power draw point of view. I can see that most 6990's can do about 800khash, but the power draw is around 100 watts more at full power as compared to a single 280x. So just need some advice here.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There are things that you need to be doing if they actually got onto your machine. They may have installed a keystroke recorder, they may have created a backdoor to easily get into your machine, this situation is not remedied by just encrypting your wallet. You need to make sure people can not float around in your computer.


Good point how can I sweep for these?

I think I'm going to move my wallets to another pc with no rdp access.


----------



## Nhb93

Well if RDP is potentially unsafe, how can one view their mining PC's without putting it at risk?

Also, how much LTC would my small 7K doge be worth?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Well if RDP is potentially unsafe, how can one view their mining PC's without putting it at risk?
> 
> Also, how much LTC would my small 7K doge be worth?


7k Doge is about $8


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Good point how can I sweep for these?
> 
> I think I'm going to move my wallets to another pc with no rdp access.


Someone else will have to chime in on this, Personally I would be wiping everything and starting over; but this may be overkill. My opinion is once security has been compromised on the computer, it is too difficult and risky to not start over.


----------



## Nhb93

I guess I should just switch back to Middlecoin, since I was making more there.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I guess I should just switch back to Middlecoin, since I was making more there.


How much were you making there and at what hashrate?


----------



## Nhb93

1.2MH/s and about .015BTC a day. I still need to add my 4th 270 and bump it up to 1.6MH/s and then play with clocks to get up to 1.7 total.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey guys, would a 6990 mining LTC/Doge/Nut/Moon make sense from a power draw point of view. I can see that most 6990's can do about 800khash, but the power draw is around 100 watts more at full power as compared to a single 280x. So just need some advice here.


It's definitely worth it...if you can get a few on the same board for a good price it's a pretty sweet setup.
Say dual 6990 or even quad 6990.

You'll need to undervolt them via software and you'll need a 1200w psu for that setup. Or dual 750 or 850w to be safe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Good point how can I sweep for these?
> 
> I think I'm going to move my wallets to another pc with no rdp access.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Well if RDP is potentially unsafe, how can one view their mining PC's without putting it at risk?
> 
> Also, how much LTC would my small 7K doge be worth?


Guys, use BAMT for dedicated mining machines...maybe use windows for whatever and a linux distro for wallet servers, with encrypted storage inside your hdd.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Withdrew doge from Craptsy to Vircurex 6 hours ago....
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS


did you confirm the withdraw email. if so give me a txid and ill pull it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Good point how can I sweep for these?
> 
> I think I'm going to move my wallets to another pc with no rdp access.


If I was you I would be doing a full reformat, install, bios re-write & shutting down all remote desktop service's?

ensure you have a decent protection setup, this could be far worse than just a RDP hack, the hacker could of put in several backdoors & you will never see them. Meterpreter?

Do you know for sure how you were hacked yet! type netstat -b in cmd & see what exe's are connected there first. look for suspicious programs that are not being used? get a packet sniffer too like Wireshark/WNM

could of been RDP hack more than likely, when your re setup disable Netbios over tcp. ipv6, disable all remote services. & encrypt all your wallets lol.

I feel so sad when I see this happen? Everytime I get on someone else's PC im always Ranting at them to be more secure, my friend got hacked a few years ago & they stole his identity too because of the documents he had on there & cost him £13,000 nearly!

trust me stuff like this shouldn't be taken lightly, today it was your Virtual Cash! Tommorow it will be for Real!


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> If I was you I would be doing a full reformat, install, bios re-write & shutting down all remote desktop service's?
> 
> ensure you have a decent protection setup, this could be far worse than just a RDP hack, the hacker could of put in several backdoors & you will never see them. Meterpreter?
> 
> Do you know for sure how you were hacked yet! type netstat -b in cmd & see what exe's are connected there first. look for suspicious programs that are not being used? get a packet sniffer too like Wireshark/WNM
> 
> could of been RDP hack more than likely, when your re setup disable Netbios over tcp. ipv6, disable all remote services. & encrypt all your wallets lol.
> 
> I feel so sad when I see this happen? Everytime I get on someone else's PC im always Ranting at them to be more secure, my friend got hacked a few years ago & they stole his identity too because of the documents he had on there & cost him £13,000 nearly!
> 
> trust me stuff like this shouldn't be taken lightly, today it was your Virtual Cash! Tommorow it will be for Real!


I know it was RDP because when I was connected to rdp I was kicked off by another user trying to log into the system. I am putting my wallets on a seperate pc al together with no rdp access and encrypted wallets so this should not be an issue again. Hoepfully.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I know it was RDP because when I was connected to rdp I was kicked off by another user trying to log into the system. I am putting my wallets on a seperate pc al together with no rdp access and encrypted wallets so this should not be an issue again. Hoepfully.


I guess you will be ok if there is nothing on it but your mining stuff, I wouldn't use it for any personal stuff though!

just give it a good sweep then I guess? Id be all over it like a









I Imagine you really need to remote into it to keep your eye on it etc?


----------



## scutzi128

OK so I found the IP that rdpd into it.

It's in the ukraine. 178.74.215.18


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> OK so I found the IP that rdpd into it.
> 
> It's in the ukraine. 178.74.215.18


More than likely its a Remote host, these guys aren't exactly stupid? There is not much point into trying to trace it really









Its Windowz! it has more holes in it than swiss cheese!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> nope...just here...its really my fault so I'll just have to take the loss and move on. At least I will know to encrypt my wallets from now on.


Is this where linux and TOR come in. I got no response from anyone when I asked how to torrify crypto. All transactions on blockchain, all you need is an IP to find who has the richest pickings.

That's it for me, my measly coins go into cold storage, new email addresses and I don't get back into it unless I'm anonymous.


----------



## Krusher33

Meh... 200 unread posts... did I miss anything?


----------



## scutzi128

So this is the address the coins were sent to.

http://dogechain.info/address/DMzmYZQ8WQ7hEweEigogUbRKMgQ6yeWWU3

And here is a ss of my recent transactions.



You can see the transfers into it and nothing was transferred out. Is there anything that can be done such as when sent to an exchange they could do something? I know I'm grasping at straws here but I don't want to give up so easily.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> So this is the address the coins were sent to.
> 
> http://dogechain.info/address/DMzmYZQ8WQ7hEweEigogUbRKMgQ6yeWWU3
> 
> You can see the transfers into it and nothing was transferred out. Is there anything that can be done such as when sent to an exchange they could do something? I know I'm grasping at straws here but I don't want to give up so easily.


Maybe? but I doubt it tbh. I cant see them wanting to get involved into these type of things.

Its worth a try though! Maybe go on Bitcointalk & see if you can contact a DEV, Name & shame the address & tell people to watch out!

Not much else you can do really?


----------



## tice03

Don't know if anyone posted this yet but it looks like mcxNOW is back up and open for business.


----------



## dogbiscuit

And here is one of the pitfalls, especially for something like POTcoin.

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/27/bitcoin-foundation-vice-chair-arrested-money-laundering
Quote:


> The substance of the allegation is that Faiella offered bitcoins for sale on the Silk Road website, a move which would entail knowing of their involvement in the drugs trade. Those bitcoins were purchased from the Bitinstant exchange.


It's not a verdict, only an accusation, we'll see how this one turns out. Personally I wouldn't want anything to do with something like Silk Road if only because some of the drugs being traded were produced and sold by incredibly brutal people. I don't want Mexican journalists heads to be chopped off, so I don't want my money anywhere near cocaine. End of.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> And here is one of the pitfalls, especially for something like POTcoin.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/27/bitcoin-foundation-vice-chair-arrested-money-laundering
> It's not a verdict, only an accusation, we'll see how this one turns out. Personally I wouldn't want anything to do with something like Silk Road if only because some of the drugs being traded were produced and sold by incredibly brutal people. I don't want Mexican journalists heads to be chopped off, so I don't want my money anywhere near cocaine. End of.


dog you should just give all your BTC/ALT Coins to me lol,

Your out for now aren't you?

Silk road may have been bad to some, but it put BTC into the public eye more I think, No such thing as bad publicity & all that!

Isnt the whole point of VC's to hide money away! Don't get what point your trying to make really!
there is nothing legally stopping anyone from doing what they want with VC's? that's the whole point of them









Send your Potcoins to me if you don't want them!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So here's two rants:

1. Give-aways are banned on bitcointalk 

2. Some rich kid randomly brags about his computer on the bus. He has 2 Titans, 64GB of Corsair Dominator, 4960X, 16TB HDD, 2TB SSD, and all he do is minecraft.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I changed from dogehouse.org to cryptotroll and it says my hash rate is 1600kh/s, however I have 0 unconformed and 0 confirmed coins, its been hours since I have been mining, any idea why they are not being counted? Can I have 1 wallet receive address on 2 different sites? I have my receive address on my dogehouse acct and now the cryptotroll acct.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So here's two rants:
> 
> 1. Give-aways are banned on bitcointalk
> 
> 2. Some rich kid randomly brags about his computer on the bus. He has 2 Titans, 64GB of Corsair Dominator, 4960X, 16TB HDD, 2TB SSD, and all he do is minecraft.


At least he can minecraft hard...

I need about 3x my hashing power I think.. Now where to get the power and AC...


----------



## barkinos98

I can do worse








All i do on my computer is OCN and watching tv shows...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I can do worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i do on my computer is OCN and watching tv shows...


At least you didn't get 2TB of SSD, 64GB of RAM, and 2 Titans.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I am no expert but I get that on my new card I had less than a month.
> 
> I do believe that is a sign of the card either going out or you have it overclocked passed it limit.
> 
> If you over clocked it did you raise the voltage? Or did you lower the voltage and over clocked it ?


Small OC. If this problem persists perhaps i'll try stock clocks again.. Hmm. Also worth mentioning it's a Crossover 27Q 1440P IPS panel, I too think it's GPU related as it does happen while mining and generally only if some god damn video pop up pop's up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Is that happening while booting or while mining? If iy happens while booting, turn the monitor off and then back on, may be a sync issue.


See above, but yeah while mining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> HOLY CRAP! Im freaking out someone hacked into my PC and transfered out 2.6 million doge. Is there any recourse I have for this?
> 
> Also lost 7.5 mil nut and 900000 moon...***!!!


That's TERRIBLE. I feel for you I really do. As everyone already said that's why encrypting is important. Maybe they'll crack your encrypted PW sure, but it's another degree of protection certainly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I can do worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i do on my computer is OCN and watching tv shows...


Yep. Gaming is a thing of the past for me lately. I feel like if I shut down 1 7970 to game, I'm losing money! All I have been doing is playing Total Annihilation, it doesn't effect my kh/s


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> At least you didn't get 2TB of SSD, 64GB of RAM, and 2 Titans.


Wish I had 2TB of SSD, that's something I need to get soon! more Storage as I only have like 12GB left









64GB of Ram is just overkill lol, I wonder how much Vram he uses playing minecraft aswell lol









Did you ask him if he Mined? Then he replied 'Yeah I Minecraft'


----------



## selk22

Think of how many VM's he could be running.... That is money to be made renting those out...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So here's two rants:
> 
> 1. Give-aways are banned on bitcointalk
> 
> 2. Some rich kid randomly brags about his computer on the bus. He has 2 Titans, 64GB of Corsair Dominator, 4960X, 16TB HDD, 2TB SSD, and all he do is minecraft.


Doood, but those frames per second are wicked good.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Wish I had 2TB of SSD, that's something I need to get soon! more Storage as I only have like 12GB left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64GB of Ram is just overkill lol, I wonder how much Vram he uses playing minecraft aswell lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ask him if he Mined? Then he replied 'Yeah I Minecraft'


And it's still a pretty mediocre computer to mine with, price-wise to hash rate.

Also, the give-away ban on Bitcointalk is lame. Now just gives coin developers an easier way out of pre-mine.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm fine with my current disk set up...
I'm not interested in any sort of RAID either so practically 2TB of SSD is actually enough for me. 1.3TB on the HDD and like 100GB on the SSD, i could live off of 2 1TB SSD's... if only they werent $500 lol


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So what do the cops think of it, generally ? I'd be ashamed to enforce those laws if I was a cop, and I think many probably think it's just a waste of their time.


there are drug users, drug abusers, and drug dealers. a good cop will know the difference between them, a bad pig cop wont care.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> dog you should just give all your BTC/ALT Coins to me lol,
> 
> Your out for now aren't you?
> 
> Silk road may have been bad to some, but it put BTC into the public eye more I think, No such thing as bad publicity & all that!
> 
> Isnt the whole point of VC's to hide money away! Don't get what point your trying to make really!
> there is nothing legally stopping anyone from doing what they want with VC's? that's the whole point of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send your Potcoins to me if you don't want them!


That's right, I'll send them all over and relieve myself of the worry.

But there are legally things stopping people doing what they want, whether that's effective or not depends.
I read an awful lot of guff about Silk Road being libertarian, but if libertarian means handing millions of dollars to ruthlessly authoritarian organisations (drug mafias) then I don't know what it means.

I always thought using remote desktops with this is a bad idea, I think they all have exploits and vulnerabilities of one sort or another, don't they ?


----------



## MotO

LAWNOOB, did your nutcoin order get filled on freshmarket? One of mine did for 2 mill @ 0.000002000 LTC (I know I know but I had to at least sell some). I have some orders at 299 but it looks like there are a few lower ones.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> That's right, I'll send them all over and relieve myself of the worry.
> 
> But there are legally things stopping people doing what they want, whether that's effective or not depends.
> I read an awful lot of guff about Silk Road being libertarian, but if libertarian means handing millions of dollars to ruthlessly authoritarian organisations (drug mafias) then I don't know what it means.
> 
> I always thought using remote desktops with this is a bad idea, I think they all have exploits and vulnerabilities of one sort or another, don't they ?


Not really...using Windows and a fixed ip/opening up ports is a stupid idea really.
Even teamviewer would be safer, and it's not the brightest idea either.

If you have much to lose, just don't use windows or a pc connected to the internet for storage/wallets, or use linux for mining/ssh/wallets.
Learning about pfsense and setting up a pc as a firewall/router would be a really good idea too, but it's a tad bit complicated and pricey.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> That's right, I'll send them all over and relieve myself of the worry.
> 
> But there are legally things stopping people doing what they want, whether that's effective or not depends.
> I read an awful lot of guff about Silk Road being libertarian, but if libertarian means handing millions of dollars to ruthlessly authoritarian organisations (drug mafias) then I don't know what it means.
> 
> I always thought using remote desktops with this is a bad idea, I think they all have exploits and vulnerabilities of one sort or another, don't they ?


There's always people that will confuse "libertarian" with "anarchist" - Silk Road was much more an example of the latter. A true libertarian is never in support of lawlessness... just in support of less laws (yes... _fewer_... but less sounded better). When we have 25K to 50K regulations, fines, protocols, etc... governing simple commerce and interstate trade, etc... things are out of control. You can easily support libertarian ideals without being in favor of 100% decriminalization of drug traffic, money laundering, terrorism, etc...

I would never support those things - but I also can't support an imperialist regime which wants to control how often I buy a decongestant or wants every last detail of my personal life just to open a bank account or travel overseas or grow a plant in my back yard.


----------



## $ilent

Guys can someone help me please.

Ive got a 7870 in my pc, ive tried to mine using cgminer and guiminer to connect to middlecoin, and both times the 7870 starts running but says its getting like 300 Mhash/s.

Why is it not showing in khash/s like my gtx 670?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys can someone help me please.
> 
> Ive got a 7870 in my pc, ive tried to mine using cgminer and guiminer to connect to middlecoin, and both times the 7870 starts running but says its getting like 300 Mhash/s.
> 
> Why is it not showing in khash/s like my gtx 670?


you forgot to put the --scrypt flag in the batch file


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> you forgot to put the --scrypt flag in the batch file


When I put that in I get "error -4 enqueing kernal onto command mode. GPU 0 failure."


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> you forgot to put the --scrypt flag in the batch file
> 
> 
> 
> When I put that in I get "error -4 enqueing kernal onto command mode. GPU 0 failure."
Click to expand...

sounds like not enough system RAM, you need to start lowering things.. thread concurrency, intensity, worksize


----------



## $ilent

the system is a crappy dell pc with 2GB of ram, but Ive bought new psu.


----------



## barkinos98

Guys remember how i said i would be getting a full rig for $50?
Well the dude kinda realized it was too cheap so its $87 now lol
Monitor, an old but "will do" sorta rig, keyboard and mouse set, still an amazing deal if you ask me...


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Well, the last thing you could is probably put it in another rig (if any that could drive it) and see if it happens again. I'd probably be sending the card back, if in warranty.


Well i think my gpu just broke, today display crashed while surfing on the web and now when i try to boot up i get weird line and it freezes up


----------



## $ilent

Edit: the following seems to have fixed my 7870 mining problems:

cgminer --scrypt -o -u x -p x -I 12 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192

This is getting me ~280 Khash/s on a 7870 Ghz edition. Are these the best settings for my 7870? Also is it correct if gpu usage is 99% but cgminer just says looking for alive pool or something?


----------



## CravinR1

2x 750 may be over kill for 4 GPU but its same price as a single 850w. And the ones I got are gold and on OCN recommended list


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> There's always people that will confuse "libertarian" with "anarchist" - Silk Road was much more an example of the latter. A true libertarian is never in support of lawlessness... just in support of less laws (yes... _fewer_... but less sounded better). When we have 25K to 50K regulations, fines, protocols, etc... governing simple commerce and interstate trade, etc... things are out of control. You can easily support libertarian ideals without being in favor of 100% decriminalization of drug traffic, money laundering, terrorism, etc...
> 
> I would never support those things - but I also can't support an imperialist regime which wants to control how often I buy a decongestant or wants every last detail of my personal life just to open a bank account or travel overseas or grow a plant in my back yard.


Fair enough, I'm not really familiar with libertarianism, it's not really a majorly discussed philosophy in the UK.


----------



## $ilent

Guys what does it mean if cgminer just says connecion to pool 0 interrupted constantly? This is with middlecoin, I try EU server and standard no joy.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Fair enough, I'm not really familiar with libertarianism, it's not really a majorly discussed philosophy in the UK.


I think most in our government here wish they could make it the same - despite the fact that the original republic (as defined by our constitution) is about as close to a libertarian ideal as the world has seen thus far. However, we've now managed to make sure that it's merely a "fringe element" that actually believes we should adhere strictly to our constitution. On your side of the pond there really hasn't been an experiment like we've run... I guess the only matter of debate is whether it was a failed experiment.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> LAWNOOB, did your nutcoin order get filled on freshmarket? One of mine did for 2 mill @ 0.000002000 LTC (I know I know but I had to at least sell some). I have some orders at 299 but it looks like there are a few lower ones.


So you are the one who's crashing the market all along eh?

jkjk, I bought 2 million at 1uLTC and sold it at 1.6uLTC. I'm doing more harm to the nuts than you are, apparently.

Don't worry guys, I've set 2 million at a modest 10uLTC, I also have like 6 LTC buy orders at 1uLTC to prevent it from crashing (too much).


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=392536
> 
> Conf looks alright but thread concurrency is kinda low...what kind of mh/s are you getting?


For my 290's I get 880KHs with that concurrency and 1000/1500 clocks. I tried 32675, got the same roughly.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

At this point in the game as far as NUT is concerned I think the trading volume helps things more than the pricing hurts things. After all volume is the only thing that exchanges care about at all... because they make money even if you're losing your shirt.


----------



## $ilent

Guys could someone help me please. Please take a break from general bitcoin chit chat.

On my 7870 all I see if the following:



All ive done is install the 13-12 whql drivers, I didnt install SDK, CCC or anything else. Is this why my rig is not mining anything even though gpu is at 99% usage?

thank you for your help


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys could someone help me please. Please take a break from general bitcoin chit chat.
> 
> On my 7870 all I see if the following:
> 
> 
> 
> All ive done is install the 13-12 whql drivers, I didnt install SDK, CCC or anything else. Is this why my rig is not mining anything even though gpu is at 99% usage?
> 
> thank you for your help


middlecoin's share diff is 1024, with 300kh/s you need to wait a few more minutes for shares to get accepted. you waited exactly 2 minutes and 24 seconds







.. and why are you running such an old version of cgminer.. get 3.7.2

btw, middlecoin has been acting out since last night, lot more rejects than usual..

SDK nor CCC is needed anymore

also, good luck with this thread not being a clutterred offtopic chatfest


----------



## $ilent

thanks, but ive tried waiting for up to like 30 mins and it still doesnt mine.

Also I cant seem to get 3.7.2 installed, i downloaded the .tar.bz2 and extracted it to windows but running .bat file in the folder doesnt work?

I run a gtx 670 with the same khash rating as this 7870 and it only takes like a minute before I start seeing shares accepted?


----------



## dealio

if you are running anti malware, its probably quarantining 3.7.2. can you find cgminer.exe in the folder after you run the .bat ?

try using a different pool until you are set up since middlecoin has been wack recently


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> 2x 750 may be over kill for 4 GPU but its same price as a single 850w. And the ones I got are gold and on OCN recommended list


Good stuff then








I use dual nzxt hale 82 650w psus for 4 gpu rigs.







(just in case I upgrade them to 5 or 6 gpus)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> For my 290's I get 880KHs with that concurrency and 1000/1500 clocks. I tried 32675, got the same roughly.


Great! That's good news...means I don't need 8gb of ram on 290 equipped rigs.
What clocks?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> if you are running anti malware, its probably quarantining 3.7.2. can you find cgminer.exe in the folder after you run the .bat ?
> 
> try using a different pool until you are set up since middlecoin has been wack recently


Strong possibility, Avira hates CGminer and pretty much all mining clients it seems. Also I had that same issue when I was setting up a card, I think it was a mistake in my config file though, missing --scrypt tag or something else. But I was also having issues with my AV quarantining the program, so that may have been part of it as well.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Is freshmarket down for you guys also?


----------



## revro

a question about sync. if i dont sync my wallet regularly, will the coins i autosend to it dissappear or get into trouble?
i was not running my wallet but when i opened the wallet and after it sinced, both transactions from previous day got the date of today.

thanks


----------



## jdc122

assuming all other components are the same, 6x 270x rig or 4 290's? is it worth the extra money for what amounts to around 1mh/s?


----------



## CravinR1

3.6 MHS and only .0372 btc from middlecoin today and only .04xx yesterday. In next day or 2 will have around 6mhs. Where are you guys mining. What coin/pool

Jdc for money to khs 3x 280x at 2.1+ MHS better than 2x 290 at 1.7 MHS for same price. I was gonna do a 2x 290 miner but same price nets me 400 more mhs. So 6 280x same price as 4x 290 and 800+ khs more (basically a free stock 290 in khs)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is it possible to connect GPUs via USB ports? USB3.0 should give enough bandwidth.

Or maybe use SATA ports to connect your GPUs? Or maybe even a PCIe hub ?!

I mean if you can put SSD in RAM slots, what can't you do?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is it possible to connect GPUs via USB ports? USB3.0 should give enough bandwidth.
> 
> Or maybe use SATA ports to connect your GPUs? Or maybe even a PCIe hub ?!
> 
> I mean if you can put SSD in RAM slots, what can't you do?


PCI-e risers using USB cables *do* exist. I do believe I pointed you in that direction some weeks ago.

EDIT: I reread your statement. Thunderbolt achieves that. Though, certain (expensive) peripherals are to be utilized.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> PCI-e risers using USB cables *do* exist. I do believe I pointed you in that direction some weeks ago.
> 
> EDIT: I reread your statement. Thunderbolt achieves that. Though, certain (expensive) peripherals are to be utilized.


Ahh, so it's indeed possible.

What do you guy think of middlecoin? I have 3MH/s that's mining LTC right now.
How often does it pay? does BTC transaction fees cut deep into your profits?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Grrr.... if I could build a computer without any problems it would be a miracle. Computer won't even reach the BIOS, just powers on, fans speed up, then stop, repeat. Dead board or dead CPU?


----------



## legoman786

I've seen dead boards power on and do absolutely jack nothing. Try the CPU in another board, easiest way to rule it out.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Grrr.... if I could build a computer without any problems it would be a miracle. Computer won't even reach the BIOS, just powers on, fans speed up, then stop, repeat. Dead board or dead CPU?


I have seen this when the board is deciding where to output the video to... Does the MB have onboard video?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I've seen dead boards power on and do absolutely jack nothing. Try the CPU in another board, easiest way to rule it out.


I think it is the board. I noticed when I took it out of the box that it had a pretty huge bend in it.........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I have seen this when the board is deciding where to output the video to... Does the MB have onboard video?


It does but I don't have a VGA cable... I'm at college and only took a DVI cable.

Well I guess I will wait until the second board gets here and test it. Figures, just my luck...


----------



## deathlikeeric

is http://freshmarket.co.in working for anyone?? need to get some nut coin out of there


----------



## chronicfx

Getting an 11% reject rate on my 3x290x on middlecoin. Is anyone else using middlecoin that can let me know their reject? Should i switch to useast, eu, or asia beta servers? Or would lowering intensity be smart?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Grrr.... if I could build a computer without any problems it would be a miracle. Computer won't even reach the BIOS, just powers on, fans speed up, then stop, repeat. Dead board or dead CPU?


Sometimes if you let it do that a bunch of times it will reset itself. I have had that happen with bad overclocks. I realize it is right out of the box but just let it loop like 10 times to see.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What do yall think of potcoin? I've mined about 5k of it, just hoping it hits an exchange soon.


----------



## CravinR1

Hash Rate: 3.19 MH/sShares Last Hour: 171
Reject: 13 Reject %: 0.2423
http://www.bfpcoin.com/middle-coin-web.php?w=1MkiMhRW551dHb26hT6xMsa3ZrCfjwPeUS&c=USD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Getting an 11% reject rate on my 3x290x on middlecoin. Is anyone else using middlecoin that can let me know their reject? Should i switch to useast, eu, or asia beta servers? Or would lowering intensity be smart?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> is http://freshmarket.co.in working for anyone?? need to get some nut coin out of there


They changed it to https://freshmarket.co.in/ and didn't say they were doing it.

I'm thinking all nut people put in their sell orders at 200. That will still make you bank and is a nice even number. 2 mill will still get you over 0.1 btc at that price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> What do yall think of potcoin? I've mined about 5k of it, just hoping it hits an exchange soon.


People seem to have high (hur) hopes for it. I mined 5k in like 3 hours when it first came out and sold it for 0.18 btc which was low ball, too. I just got another 5k but the difficulty is going up fast. I think I'm going to hold it for an exchange and mine nutcoin now.


----------



## chronicfx

Interesting. 0.2% is really low. Maybe i will try to lower my intensity a hair and see if my khash to reject% ratio improves


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> They changed it to https://freshmarket.co.in/ and didn't say they were doing it.
> 
> I'm thinking all nut people put in their sell orders at 200. That will still make you bank and is a nice even number. 2 mill will still get you over 0.1 btc at that price.
> People seem to have high (hur) hopes for it. I mined 5k in like 3 hours when it first came out and sold it for 0.18 btc which was low ball, too. I just got another 5k but the difficulty is going up fast. I think I'm going to hold it for an exchange and mine nutcoin now.


How did you sell it? I know through bitcointalk, but who did you use as escrow? Or were you just trusting?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How did you sell it? I know through bitcointalk, but who did you use as escrow? Or were you just trusting?


Somebody actually sent me the btc first before I sent the coins. IDK if he just has mad btc to throw around because I could have easily been a scummer. Nice guy. It was the dev guy that does the giveaways.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Is there anyway you could act as a go between? Not sure if this is allowed to discuss. if not, I can pm you.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Sometimes if you let it do that a bunch of times it will reset itself. I have had that happen with bad overclocks. I realize it is right out of the box but just let it loop like 10 times to see.


Tried letting it loop for 30 minutes, didn't do anything. I am sure the huge flex in the board is causing it. The one I ordered from Newegg should arrive hopefully tomorrow but Thursday at the latest. This one will be sent for RMA.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> assuming all other components are the same, 6x 270x rig or 4 290's? is it worth the extra money for what amounts to around 1mh/s?


I'd go multiple 280x, easier to configure...290 is a beeyetch. No clue if you can even undervolt those at all in linux.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is it possible to connect GPUs via USB ports? USB3.0 should give enough bandwidth.
> 
> Or maybe use SATA ports to connect your GPUs? Or maybe even a PCIe hub ?!
> 
> I mean if you can put SSD in RAM slots, what can't you do?


You can't technically, not without thunderbolt.
The usb cable risers are only pcie risers with a different type of cable. More compact and tough than regular ide cable ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh, so it's indeed possible.
> 
> What do you guy think of middlecoin? I have 3MH/s that's mining LTC right now.
> How often does it pay? does BTC transaction fees cut deep into your profits?


It works great, us.terademybit.com is good too. I have both, in that order, in my conf files.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Getting an 11% reject rate on my 3x290x on middlecoin. Is anyone else using middlecoin that can let me know their reject? Should i switch to useast, eu, or asia beta servers? Or would lowering intensity be smart?


I do, I think you need to ping the different middlecoin servers and use the one with the lowest ping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Is there anyway you could act as a go between? Not sure if this is allowed to discuss. if not, I can pm you.


You mean an escrow? It already exists...look it up in bitcointalk.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Tried letting it loop for 30 minutes, didn't do anything. I am sure the huge flex in the board is causing it. The one I ordered from Newegg should arrive hopefully tomorrow but Thursday at the latest. This one will be sent for RMA.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Good move getting it out for exchange quickly. Time is $$$


----------



## MotO

Jesus people don't do this










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Is there anyway you could act as a go between? Not sure if this is allowed to discuss. if not, I can pm you.


Do you have an account there? Post in the POT thread or in the exchange thread that you have some for sale or PM devnullius:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=profile;u=96014


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I do have an account, but no one trusts me since I'm newer. Its a catch-22. Need to sell to gain rep, need to gain rep to sell. I'll pm him and see what he says, thanks!


----------



## MotO

I don't have any rep, either lol.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well then people just hate me lol. Tried to sell nutcoin too, but I can't get anyone to buy that either. Even selling it for half of nutlaw.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Come on guys, don't go that low. Your nuts are worth more than that.

Let's line up the sells at 2 uLTC or more please.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Come on guys, don't go that low. Your nuts are worth more than that.
> 
> Let's line up the sells at 2 uLTC or more please.


How much do you have at 200, noob?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

We don't really have a choice. Buy orders are getting lower and lower, and I know that I need to cash out something in order to get money for my trip with school coming up. If we can't get to a big exchange soon, I'm biting the bullet.

btw moto, some guy just offered me .04 for 2k pot. That's pretty low, isn't it?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I have 1.6 Million at 2 uLTC.

I have 2.9 MH/s on middlecoin, but the stats is saying I have 2.6MH/s with 0.1MH/s rejected. Is this normal?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> We don't really have a choice. Buy orders are getting lower and lower, and I know that I need to cash out something in order to get money for my trip with school coming up. If we can't get to a big exchange soon, I'm biting the bullet.
> 
> btw moto, some guy just offered me .04 for 2k pot. That's pretty low, isn't it?


Set it at 200 and it shouldn't take too long to fill. The people at 180 are just lowering the price and loosing money.

0.04 is pretty low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I have 1.6 Million at 2 uLTC.
> 
> I have 2.9 MH/s on middlecoin, but the stats is saying I have 2.6MH/s with 0.1MH/s rejected. Is this normal?


I was hoping that most at that was yours and mine and then we could move it up to 250 hehe


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm selling 4.3mil at .000002


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

If you need to cash out I can buy 4 million nuts for 4 LTC. If you want any nuts it's 4 million for 8 LTC lol.

Guess who has a 4LTC buy order at 1 uLTC


----------



## Darth Scabrous

That doesn't make any sense to me. You want us to keep our sell orders high, but you have a buy order that is driving the price down? Or does it work differently than that?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good stuff then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use dual nzxt hale 82 650w psus for 4 gpu rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just in case I upgrade them to 5 or 6 gpus)
> Great! That's good news...means I don't need 8gb of ram on 290 equipped rigs.
> What clocks?


I used your config with 1000 GPU and 1500 Memory, but the concurrency 25416.


----------



## MotO

Hmm it looks like the 200 order is all us, then lol. Should we move it up to 250? I have 2 mill at 200.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Good move getting it out for exchange quickly. Time is $$$


Lol I had actually ordered this first one from China because they had been out of stock for quite awhile on Newegg and they came back in stock last week so I ordered one. I guess unfortunate/fortunate luck really lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Let's move it up to 250. The reason I have buy order that low is to prevent it from crashing too low. I don't want lose money by buying too high lol.

Should I deposit more coins? You know, make it look intimidating.


----------



## MotO

I'm down. I'll set mine at 250 right now.

I wish we had a whale to eat up those lower sells.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh, so it's indeed possible.
> 
> What do you guy think of middlecoin? I have 3MH/s that's mining LTC right now.
> How often does it pay? does BTC transaction fees cut deep into your profits?


I use Middlecoin because it easy. I have 5.2MHs pointed at it currently and last week averaged $75 a day, so not bad. Since it's a multipool a lot depends on how much alt coins are being traded for. The week prior I was averaging $20-$30 with 3.5MHs, but that was unusual for them.


----------



## MotO

Is that guy at 180 lurking this thread and trolling us or something? lmao


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

At least someone ate up 70% of his order.

After he is gone our orders is only 1.2 LTC away from selling.

How ever if you can, set up some buy orders at 75. We do not have much buy support, someone could just dump a few million and crash it.


----------



## MotO

I would but my LTC is stuck in pending.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB




----------



## blkdoutgsxr

The panic when people realize their coins are not worth NutLaw.... Sure wish someone would have been around to keep expectations in check... :whistles silently:

But in all seriousness, Those prices are really pretty low, Nutcoin should be worth slightly more then what it is selling for.


----------



## chronicfx

Just decided to check my event viewer under the security tab for the first time in a while.. I am seeing thousands of #1 , some of #2, and some of #3, and a couple of #4 as events. Is this normal or did I catch something? I have just decided to encrypt the living shizz out of my wallets (previously unencrypted well, because I don't have much money yet) with a long password that I had to write down lol.

1> An attempt was made to query the existence of a blank password for an account.

2> A logon was attempted using explicit credentials.

3> Cryptographic operation.

4> An account was successfully logged on.

Security ID: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Name: ANONYMOUS LOGON

Is this Normal? Abnormal?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*


Have you been able to get LTC out of freshmarket? Mine was stuck in pending for a day so I opened a support ticket when I got home and all I got in response was some broken English about sending to the wrong address and that it has been credited back to the account but there's nothing there.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> Well i think my gpu just broke, today display crashed while surfing on the web and now when i try to boot up i get weird line and it freezes up


Sad to hear man, really wouldn't expect it under water. Hopefully the RMA goes smooth.

I've learnt my lesson from my 780ti, now running all my 780's at the lowest VCore possible, with the maximum clock speed.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Have you been able to get LTC out of freshmarket? Mine was stuck in pending for a day so I opened a support ticket when I got home and all I got in response was some broken English about sending to the wrong address and that it has been credited back to the account but there's nothing there.


I can't even get on the website now!? Can you?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

AGHH can't withdraw BTC from vircurex I keep getting an error. Just my luck!


----------



## RAFFY

Sorry I haven't been able to catch up on the 1,000 posts I've missed. Any news on Coinye or Nut?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Aghhh I am so frustrated right now... so I switched back to my UP7 that I had been previously mining with using only two cards. I tried hooking up the cards to the risers and then the board. The system posts but I never get any video feed. So I try plugging the video cable into the motherboard so it uses the integrated graphics. Still no cards detected. Try with only one card. Not detected. Tried all the other cards one at a time. None of them are detected.

What the heck is going on?!?!?!?!?! I swear, if it weren't for bad luck, I would have no luck at all. Any ideas guys? Does the UP7 need the pin mod for X1 devices to be seen? I am so confused.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I can't even get on the website now!? Can you?


I still can. I got my LTC back. I'm trying to get it back out again but it must be confirming or something because it keeps saying insufficient funds whenever I try to withdraw. God damn I hate exchanges.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to catch up on the 1,000 posts I've missed. Any news on Coinye or Nut?


Welcome back, Raffy. Not sure about COYE, but NUT has hit its first exchange. Nothing major since it's a little-known exchange and the coin is being mostly undervalued at the moment.

https://freshmarket.co.in

Some people are coordinating sells and advertising over at the NUT fan thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457860

I hope at least some of this isn't old news to you.


----------



## MotO

Move our nut sell order back to 200? I'm off to bed but if you think it might be reachable then let me know.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Aghhh I am so frustrated right now... so I switched back to my UP7 that I had been previously mining with using only two cards. I tried hooking up the cards to the risers and then the board. The system posts but I never get any video feed. So I try plugging the video cable into the motherboard so it uses the integrated graphics. Still no cards detected. Try with only one card. Not detected. Tried all the other cards one at a time. None of them are detected.
> 
> What the heck is going on?!?!?!?!?! I swear, if it weren't for bad luck, I would have no luck at all. Any ideas guys? Does the UP7 need the pin mod for X1 devices to be seen? I am so confused.


Well I went into the BIOS and changed PCIe to Gen1 and that allowed the system to post, however, only two cards are detected... yay.... plus, it won't post with the five so I have to keep one of them unplugged. God this is so frustrating. Will probably just mine with the two cards until the new board comes.

Spoke to soon. The display just turned off and I get no picture now. Restarting doesn't help. I'm going to laugh cry myself to sleep now.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## revro

a question about sync. if i dont sync my wallet regularly, will the coins i autosend to it dissappear or get into trouble?
i was not running my wallet but when i opened the wallet and after it sinced, both transactions from previous day got the date of today.

thanks


----------



## dogbiscuit

You heard it here first

https://twitter.com/maxcoinproject

audience of 20,000,000, well connected in finance world, could be a whopper.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's definitely worth it...if you can get a few on the same board for a good price it's a pretty sweet setup.
> Say dual 6990 or even quad 6990.


But would a single 6990 suffice? Would it be enough to mine say LTC/Doge etc. I can get it for around 300 USD with a waterblock. Mt only worry is that it was first bought in 2011, so I really dont know how long it will last. It will be a wasted 300 USD if it dies in a few days.


----------



## barkinos98

Less left until friday!


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can ssh and reboot if the x server crashes, but you should first find out why it's crashing in the first place.
> Post your conf files.
> 
> Bamt does have an auto restart feature (Debian does), and it also restarts cgminer if it finds a sick or dead gpu.
> 
> http://blog.remibergsma.com/2012/03/21/howto-automatically-reboot-a-linux-system-after-a-kernel-panic/


Thanks for helping...









Yes I would love to know why its crashing, temps are low enough, no oc'ing...





And the error:



Some more facts that might help:
1. When I used to run only 2x270, it ran for days without issues, at 480kh ea
2. When I used only 3 or 4 cards in current setup, it still crashed with any 7950's in there
3. Tried all the way down to I=17 and still crashed
4. Tried raising and lowering mem & engine clocks up to 20% both ways, still crashed (but random settings)
5. Changes in ambient temps dont seem to matter, crashes seem random

If you need logs, I would like to see them too, where can I find out how to do that?
That link u sent me seems like a good band aid...
I went to File Manager, added kernel.panic=7 as the last line of /etc/sysctl.conf, and rebooted, did I do it right... A GPU fail will trigger the kernel panic and it reboots, done?


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You heard it here first
> 
> https://twitter.com/maxcoinproject
> 
> audience of 20,000,000, well connected in finance world, could be a whopper.


You switching all mining to max now?


----------



## _s3v3n_

Damn splitters. Almost killed a 290x.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> You switching all mining to max now?


Max isn't minable yet is it?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Max isn't minable yet is it?


not released yet, just check the twitter feed I guess.


----------



## Nhb93

I noticed that one of the fans on one my 270's isn't quite spinning at full speed. It's mining just fine, and not over heating, so should I be worried, or just let it keep doing it's thing?

And on another note, can I use AMD cards on a mobo that only supports SLI? (Foxconn C51).


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I noticed that one of the fans on one my 270's isn't quite spinning at full speed. It's mining just fine, and not over heating, so should I be worried, or just let it keep doing it's thing?
> 
> And on another note, can I use AMD cards on a mobo that only supports SLI? (Foxconn C51).


You can use AMD cards in an SLI board, but you can't crossfire them (without some hacking) - but you don't need to for mining so that's OK.


----------



## Nhb93

Of course MC puts the 270's on sale for even $10 cheaper than I paid with a Newegg PM.

Is the MSI 280X for $330 + tax a good deal?

EDIT: OOS at my local MC, but for anyone else who lives near one, might be a good deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You can use AMD cards in an SLI board, but you can't crossfire them (without some hacking) - but you don't need to for mining so that's OK.


Thanks for that. Saves me a bit of money, as I can use my old PC for a second mining rig.


----------



## utnorris

Good morning, anyone have some configs for a 270 (non x model)?


----------



## korruptedkaos

aaargggghhhh









seems my broadband has a fault from bad weather at there end. its up & down like a yoyo lol. no point in me mining now while its like this!

3 day lead time for it to be fixed









damn it!


----------



## fleetfeather

Edit: solved my previous question and didn't want to double post


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Sad to hear man, really wouldn't expect it under water. Hopefully the RMA goes smooth.
> 
> I've learnt my lesson from my 780ti, now running all my 780's at the lowest VCore possible, with the maximum clock speed.


well it weird after that happened, i was mad and just for the hell of it i reformated the hard drive again and installed window 8.1 and voila everything is working again... r9 290 mining for more than 12h without crashing... used worker size 256 instead of 512 and seems fine


----------



## Synister

Max coins don't exist yet.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Damn splitters. Almost killed a 290x.


Ouch any more details how this happened?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> not released yet, just check the twitter feed I guess.


Is there an official bitcoin talk thread?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Is there an official bitcoin talk thread?


They said they will double post all announcements(copy all on twitter). Though I'm sure theres a thread somewhere..


----------



## PCSarge

decisions decisions. im almost bucking to try middlecoin for a day and see what i get at 1.5MHash


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> decisions decisions. im almost bucking to try middlecoin for a day and see what i get at 1.5MHash


1.2 got me .015 and some change. I'm currently on Switchercoin right now, but I think I would rather just get straight BTC, rather than LTC, thought it seems like all of the coins are down in value right now.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I still can. I got my LTC back. I'm trying to get it back out again but it must be confirming or something because it keeps saying insufficient funds whenever I try to withdraw. God damn I hate exchanges.


I just got back from work and still can't get on it!? Not sure why I'm having a problem? www.freshmarket.co.in is the URL right?


----------



## selk22

Here you go


----------



## thrgk

I sent a deposit of 5600 DOGE to BTER this morning at 8:21am, its 9:56am and its still not there, usually goes quicker, think I should email them?

Also, is everyone going to bail before Chinese New Year? Or hold it till it pops back up? I got 36k LOT and 40K DOGE that I mined so far.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> 1.2 got me .015 and some change. I'm currently on Switchercoin right now, but I think I would rather just get straight BTC, rather than LTC, thought it seems like all of the coins are down in value right now.


im guessing payouts are automated?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well, got 5k pot, will sit on it. Waiting around all day to hear word about maxcoin. Hopefully will get wallets downloaded and already have pools up. If not, solo mine it is then.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Aghhh I am so frustrated right now... so I switched back to my UP7 that I had been previously mining with using only two cards. I tried hooking up the cards to the risers and then the board. The system posts but I never get any video feed. So I try plugging the video cable into the motherboard so it uses the integrated graphics. Still no cards detected. Try with only one card. Not detected. Tried all the other cards one at a time. None of them are detected.
> 
> What the heck is going on?!?!?!?!?! I swear, if it weren't for bad luck, I would have no luck at all. Any ideas guys? Does the UP7 need the pin mod for X1 devices to be seen? I am so confused.


What risers are you using? It could be that you are getting interference. You might need to use the 3M shielded risers. I'm not sure though I've never used risers. I did have a problem where the only way I could get video feed is installing windows with the cards installed on the board. If I installed windows without the cards connected to the board and then connected them after I would get no video signal and it was impossible for me to get output to my monitor with the cards installed.

Hope this helps bud
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Damn splitters. Almost killed a 290x.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn man....

Yeah I've always been afraid of splitters. You're better off investing in a PSU that has the correct connecters for your cards instead of killing your card with them. I don't know why they even include them with the cards. This makes people think they are fine and just as good to use as regular 6/8 pin connectors. Glad your card survived brother!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I sent a deposit of 5600 DOGE to BTER this morning at 8:21am, its 9:56am and its still not there, usually goes quicker, think I should email them?
> 
> Also, is everyone going to bail before Chinese New Year? Or hold it till it pops back up? I got 36k LOT and 40K DOGE that I mined so far.


Hmm. Bter is usually very fast for me. I'm holding Doge until late feb, then i'll take another looksy.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> aaargggghhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems my broadband has a fault from bad weather at there end. its up & down like a yoyo lol. no point in me mining now while its like this!
> 
> 3 day lead time for it to be fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn it!


How fast is your broadband there ?


----------



## cutty1998

Is there any type of crypto-currency that can be mined with a pair of GTX 680's? I would love to start mining,but I really have no idea how to begin.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Here you go


Did the Germans really buy up the Royal mail shares ?
Dodgy Dave flogs one of the best national assets. again.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Is there any type of crypto-currency that can be mined with a pair of GTX 680's? I would love to start mining,but I really have no idea how to begin.


All the Scrypt algorithm cyptocurrencies can be mined with it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> How fast is your broadband there ?


7mbps









I think its ok now? there doing some repairs @ the local exchange from bad weather apparently. Been real windy here lately at night.

I think I may be ok now, but im not holding my breath lol,

Stuck the miners back on anyway & will just have to keep a close eye on it I guess!

it was driving me nuts last night & this morning though, up & down every 2 mins


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 7mbps


I got about 5 and a bit in my Northen town. Bloody expensive too.


----------



## dogbiscuit

So that's a genesis block live - but the guys terminal said fail abort









and they said Coins-E ?

and keiser wants it to beat DOGE

Some nice person tweet them and ask where the pool is please ?


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Damn splitters. Almost killed a 290x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch any more details how this happened?
Click to expand...

I had to split two power supplies (650 and 400) to support two 290x in one board.

400 - supplying mobo and one 6-pin to one gpu
650 - two 8 pins and one 6 pin to two gpus so I had to use splitters.

Actually the other 8pin (pci-e) of the 650w turned into flakes. I had to use the molex to pci-e now but not sure if the 12v rail will hold - i guess we will see later tonight lol


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im guessing payouts are automated?


Once a day if you have more than .01 BTC, or every 7 days as long as you're above .001. That's what the website says.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I just got back from work and still can't get on it!? Not sure why I'm having a problem? www.freshmarket.co.in is the URL right?


Changed to a https iirc someone said earlier


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Aghhh I am so frustrated right now... so I switched back to my UP7 that I had been previously mining with using only two cards. I tried hooking up the cards to the risers and then the board. The system posts but I never get any video feed. So I try plugging the video cable into the motherboard so it uses the integrated graphics. Still no cards detected. Try with only one card. Not detected. Tried all the other cards one at a time. None of them are detected.
> 
> What the heck is going on?!?!?!?!?! I swear, if it weren't for bad luck, I would have no luck at all. Any ideas guys? Does the UP7 need the pin mod for X1 devices to be seen? I am so confused.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can ssh and reboot if the x server crashes, but you should first find out why it's crashing in the first place.
> Post your conf files.
> 
> Bamt does have an auto restart feature (Debian does), and it also restarts cgminer if it finds a sick or dead gpu.
> 
> http://blog.remibergsma.com/2012/03/21/howto-automatically-reboot-a-linux-system-after-a-kernel-panic/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would love to know why its crashing, temps are low enough, no oc'ing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the error:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more facts that might help:
> 1. When I used to run only 2x270, it ran for days without issues, at 480kh ea
> 2. When I used only 3 or 4 cards in current setup, it still crashed with any 7950's in there
> 3. Tried all the way down to I=17 and still crashed
> 4. Tried raising and lowering mem & engine clocks up to 20% both ways, still crashed (but random settings)
> 5. Changes in ambient temps dont seem to matter, crashes seem random
> 
> If you need logs, I would like to see them too, where can I find out how to do that?
> That link u sent me seems like a good band aid...
> I went to File Manager, added kernel.panic=7 as the last line of /etc/sysctl.conf, and rebooted, did I do it right... A GPU fail will trigger the kernel panic and it reboots, done?
Click to expand...

That "error" is actually normal as far as I've seen (the one on your image). It actually is a warning about low hashing, because you aren't actually mining. It has been suggested that mixing cards can cause instability, it should be doable but that could be a possible problem you are up against.
Do you have sufficient PSU for all the cards? Have you tried say, 2 x 7950's by themselves and see if they can mine fine?

One more thing to keep in mind about BAMT, is it can get corrupted. Certain flash drives just have a problem with installing and running the OS, so you might even try installing it to another flash drive, or reinstalling on the one you have. One of the ways I have noticed you cantell if it is failing, when BAMT is initializing at startup, it goes through a list of about 20 things that come up green if they are OK, and it says OK next to them, or if they failed it says something else (maybe failed) and turn up in red. I know on one of my miners the graphing utility has crashed on the OS and it won't work anymore, but it still mines just fine so I don't worry about reformatting it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Damn splitters. Almost killed a 290x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch any more details how this happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to split two power supplies (650 and 400) to support two 290x in one board.
> 
> 400 - supplying mobo and one 6-pin to one gpu
> 650 - two 8 pins and one 6 pin to two gpus so I had to use splitters.
> 
> Actually the other 8pin (pci-e) of the 650w turned into flakes. I had to use the molex to pci-e now but not sure if the 12v rail will hold - i guess we will see later tonight lol
Click to expand...

Well no wonder it burnt up, you can't be using power from 2 psu into 1 card, bad bad bad.


----------



## chronicfx

Worldcoin and doge duking it out today on coin warz. May the best coin win







and all of us too


----------



## Eggy88

I have 2 XFX Black DD in one of the rigs, they where running with a gigabyte bios locked @ 1.17v. To reduce the power draw i made a custom bios out of the gigabytebios and the only thing i changed was the load voltage, from 1.17v to 1.05v.

Now after running them i have confirmed in GPU-z that they are running @ 1.05v and the hashrate is the same, but it's actually drawing 50w more under load. then what it used to do, how can this be? Load is in the 96-99% range both before and after the bios was changed.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Worldcoin and doge duking it out today on coin warz. May the best coin win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us too


worldcoin is by far the better coin. its undervalued, its on its way back up due to mcxnow coming back online, huge wdc transactions going through there, a lot of people held there coins in faith when the exchange closed down, much more wdc players on the market now


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I just got back from work and still can't get on it!? Not sure why I'm having a problem? www.freshmarket.co.in is the URL right?


You might have to put HTTPS

https://freshmarket.co.in


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> worldcoin is by far the better coin. its undervalued, its on its way back up due to mcxnow coming back online, huge wdc transactions going through there, a lot of people held there coins in faith when the exchange closed down, much more wdc players on the market now


Worldcoin and doge duking it out today on coin warz. May the best coin win







and all of us too

I would love to join the action. Unfortunately i have had an unsyncable wallet for a month or so now..









I think i need to do this. Is this legit?
http://worldcoinforum.org/topic/89-wallet-wont-sync-try-this/

What would username and password be and all that?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> What risers are you using? It could be that you are getting interference. You might need to use the 3M shielded risers. I'm not sure though I've never used risers. I did have a problem where the only way I could get video feed is installing windows with the cards installed on the board. If I installed windows without the cards connected to the board and then connected them after I would get no video signal and it was impossible for me to get output to my monitor with the cards installed.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I'll try this when I get back from class. I'm just really frustrated. This morning, I tried it with only one card plugged in, it booted into windows so I restarted it with only one card and boom! No video. I didn't change ANYTHING. It is so frustrating.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll try this when I get back from class. I'm just really frustrated. This morning, I tried it with only one card plugged in, it booted into windows so I restarted it with only one card and boom! No video. I didn't change ANYTHING. It is so frustrating.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Damn splitters. Almost killed a 290x.


Damn man....

Yeah I've always been afraid of splitters. You're better off investing in a PSU that has the correct connecters for your cards instead of killing your card with them. I don't know why they even include them with the cards. This makes people think they are fine and just as good to use as regular 6/8 pin connectors. Glad your card survived brother!

Hope it works out for you man! I know how your feeling. Damn computers can be so frustrating sometimes, but it will be worth it in the end. You'll figure it out man!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@MotO, I withdrew around 10 LTC to vircurex no prob.

Damn it's cold here. -37 windchill and I still have to go to exams.

At least my exams are done now, I'm going to spend the next few days playing video games and invent somethings.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Is there any type of crypto-currency that can be mined with a pair of GTX 680's? I would love to start mining,but I really have no idea how to begin.


Google Cudaminer, use the newest ver. since it gave a nice boast to hashrate. According to the database they have the 680 should give about 350/k each. Just remember to calculate your electric cost though and if these are part-time miners in a case make sure the temps are ok during mining.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Just traded all my doge on cryptsy into wdc, then transferred it all to mcxNOW. Can't wait to start using them!


----------



## Synister

I mined an entire night last week on middlecoin.... still nothing. Is that normal?
Would I need to mine for longer to have earnt anything?
cgminer showed x thou of shares when I came down in the morning.


----------



## cutty1998

unnamed.jpg 103k .jpg file


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> unnamed.jpg 103k .jpg file


Can you make it so this is not a link?

Also, probably not you will definitely need an upgrade. How did you even load this page?

For anyone who is invested in Bitcoins future, Public hearings resume at 2:30 EST http://www.totalwebcasting.com/view/?id=nysdfs


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Just traded all my doge on cryptsy into wdc, then transferred it all to mcxNOW. Can't wait to start using them!


why did u trade all your doge for wdc? is there an expected spike happen? I got 50k doge almost and not sure to hold it or sell/trade


----------



## Darth Scabrous

WDC has been, imo, much more stable. Everyone expects a spike in mid february, so I'm just seeing what happens. If I'm wrong, then it won't take me long to trade back to doge and sell if that spikes instead. Won't make as much as I could, but hey, its free money.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> WDC has been, imo, much more stable. Everyone expects a spike in mid february, so I'm just seeing what happens. If I'm wrong, then it won't take me long to trade back to doge and sell if that spikes instead. Won't make as much as I could, but hey, its free money.


how many doge or wdc can u mine a day


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Can you make it so this is not a link?
> 
> Also, probably not you will definitely need an upgrade. How did you even load this page?
> 
> For anyone who is invested in Bitcoins future, Public hearings resume at 2:30 EST http://www.totalwebcasting.com/view/?id=nysdfs


That was a joke about him needing to upgrade right?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I haven't mined either in a long time, but I now have 2k wdc sitting there, I traded roughly 475k doge for it. I think right now, I could possibly mine 13k doge a day, maybe 45 WDC a day. Right now though, I'm mining Potcoin, and holding almost 6 mil Nutcoin, hoping hard that it will get to a better exchange. Trading all my nut for less than 30 LTC would hurt a lot lol.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I haven't mined either in a long time, but I now have 2k wdc sitting there, I traded roughly 475k doge for it. I think right now, I could possibly mine 13k doge a day, maybe 45 WDC a day. Right now though, I'm mining Potcoin, and holding almost 6 mil Nutcoin, hoping hard that it will get to a better exchange. Trading all my nut for less than 30 LTC would hurt a lot lol.


LOT lottocoin can mine like 40k a day, but its really low, maybe that will pop?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Not sure, I've heard a lot about the coin, but it hasn't interested me as much as others. But a good amount of money can be made. However, I would just look on coinwarz.com to see what coin is best to mine for the most money.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Not sure, I've heard a lot about the coin, but it hasn't interested me as much as others. But a good amount of money can be made. However, I would just look on coinwarz.com to see what coin is best to mine for the most money.


where would that be listed? right on their home page?


----------



## barkinos98

I'm waiting for the weekend lol
That rig will be mine on the weekend but im still concerned about the PSU, if i want to order the 1500W no way i'll get it in time (850TL for supply, 500TL limit on my card) but using 2 psu's dont make me feel so well. it appears so though I'll get 2 psus and use a paper clip to short it out and then eventually order a add2psu, sounds good?
I also found my remote control dongle for reset/start for computers so thats out of the way too


----------



## thrgk

think i saw that, says DOGE is best now, so guess ill keep mining that. I would just like to load up on loto in case it ever spiked like DOGE recently did, have a done in reserve to sell


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm waiting for the weekend lol
> That rig will be mine on the weekend but im still concerned about the PSU, if i want to order the 1500W no way i'll get it in time (850TL for supply, 500TL limit on my card) but using 2 psu's dont make me feel so well. it appears so though I'll get 2 psus and use a paper clip to short it out and then eventually order a add2psu, sounds good?
> I also found my remote control dongle for reset/start for computers so thats out of the way too


I bought a cable that connects two PSUs together, it was like $2 I think? Super cheap.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm waiting for the weekend lol
> That rig will be mine on the weekend but im still concerned about the PSU, if i want to order the 1500W no way i'll get it in time (850TL for supply, 500TL limit on my card) but using 2 psu's dont make me feel so well. it appears so though I'll get 2 psus and use a paper clip to short it out and then eventually order a add2psu, sounds good?
> I also found my remote control dongle for reset/start for computers so thats out of the way too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a cable that connects two PSUs together, it was like $2 I think? Super cheap.
Click to expand...

Taobao?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Taobao?


Nope, newegg.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Guys, just telling people that mcxnow is back up! Get a MCXFee as soon as possible, before it shoots up.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Taobao?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, newegg.
Click to expand...

:/
Newegg is USA only and this one dude sells one on ebay for $117...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-24Pin-main-Second-Dual-PSU-ATX-Power-Supply-20cms-cable-4-diy-bitcoin-miner-/221356537017?pt=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item3389e0b4b9

I should get risers as well but this isnt working its too much :/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> :/
> Newegg is USA only and this one dude sells one on ebay for $117...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-24Pin-main-Second-Dual-PSU-ATX-Power-Supply-20cms-cable-4-diy-bitcoin-miner-/221356537017?pt=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item3389e0b4b9
> 
> I should get risers as well but this isnt working its too much :/


$117?!? Oh my gosh.... I would check taobao then, I'm sure they have something like it. I really wish they had the USB risers but they don't


----------



## CravinR1

Just pay $5 for this one like i did

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201037


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Or cut a piece of copper and ground the green line.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Just pay $5 for this one like i did
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201037


He lives in Turkey. Newegg doesn't ship there.


----------



## CravinR1

I'll send him one for cost + shipping


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Or cut a piece of copper and ground the green line.


Yeah i was leaning towards this, it sounds easier and cheaper on my end for the first couple of weeks...


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah i was leaning towards this, it sounds easier and cheaper on my end for the first couple of weeks...


Before doing that, take a look at what I found on ebay.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/24-Pin-20-4-Secondary-Dual-PSU-ATX-Power-Supply-Adaptor-Connector-cable-20cm-/261375387343?pt=US_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item3cdb2fe6cf&_uhb=1

It.s ebay.ca but they ship international so you should be ok


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

R9 290X for $580

http://guelph.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-computer-accessories-system-components-Sapphire-Radeon-HD-R9-290X-W0QQAdIdZ562717225


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah i was leaning towards this, it sounds easier and cheaper on my end for the first couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> Before doing that, take a look at what I found on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/24-Pin-20-4-Secondary-Dual-PSU-ATX-Power-Supply-Adaptor-Connector-cable-20cm-/261375387343?pt=US_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item3cdb2fe6cf&_uhb=1
> 
> It.s ebay.ca but they ship international so you should be ok
Click to expand...

Oh thanks mate!
I was thinking more like buy first order riser+psu adapter later, like a few days later, to get the stuff working all fine and then ordering those stuffs.
I found risers locally for $14-15 but they are not powered; x1 to x16. what would it cause (problems) if i were to use unpowered ones for a while?


----------



## Eggy88

Any good alternatives to dogehouse? They are having quite some problems lately so looking to try another pool. Mining 24/7 with ~ 4.2Gh/s


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Guys, just telling people that mcxnow is back up! Get a MCXFee as soon as possible, before it shoots up.


Whats an MCXfee?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm waiting for the weekend lol
> That rig will be mine on the weekend but im still concerned about the PSU, if i want to order the 1500W no way i'll get it in time (850TL for supply, 500TL limit on my card) but using 2 psu's dont make me feel so well. it appears so though I'll get 2 psus and use a paper clip to short it out and then eventually order a add2psu, sounds good?
> I also found my remote control dongle for reset/start for computers so thats out of the way too


What remote dongle?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Any good alternatives to dogehouse? They are having quite some problems lately so looking to try another pool. Mining 24/7 with ~ 4.2Gh/s


multipool


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Any good alternatives to dogehouse? They are having quite some problems lately so looking to try another pool. Mining 24/7 with ~ 4.2Gh/s


http://www.fast-pool.com
the page sometimes drops to text mode but its all there and counting and adding doges, really nice pool.
also i am getting on doge around 500khash on my 780 with following bat
cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l auto -C 1 -o stratum+tcp://fast-pool.com:3333 -O

best
revro


----------



## barkinos98

Umm it was logisys i believe?
Its practically a wireless receiver to turn on/reset the device. conect it as a bridge to the mobo headers, add the 24pin (has a power out line) and bam!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Does anyone have any suggestions? Things I have tried:

-using all cards on risers plugged in at once
-using only one card on riser
-forcing the PCIe lanes to Gen1
-booting with integrated graphics both on and off
-forcing display through PCI
-trying each and every card in every way possible

I have tried all of that and I STILL cannot the damn machine to work. It posts just fine according to the debug LED but I can't get the display to work for the life of me. I got the machine to turn on ONCE with all of the cards plugged in but only two were detected so I restarted and I couldn't get any picture to show up. Does anyone have ANY other ideas? I can't even see the BIOS splash screen with any of the cards plugged in. Only way to get to the BIOS is to have NO cards plugged in and be using the integrated graphics.

Help please


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? Things I have tried:
> 
> -using all cards on risers plugged in at once
> -using only one card on riser
> -forcing the PCIe lanes to Gen1
> -booting with integrated graphics both on and off
> -forcing display through PCI
> -trying each and every card in every way possible
> 
> I have tried all of that and I STILL cannot the damn machine to work. It posts just fine according to the debug LED but I can't get the display to work for the life of me. I got the machine to turn on ONCE with all of the cards plugged in but only two were detected so I restarted and I couldn't get any picture to show up. Does anyone have ANY other ideas? I can't even see the BIOS splash screen with any of the cards plugged in. Only way to get to the BIOS is to have NO cards plugged in and be using the integrated graphics.
> 
> Help please


So you tried just one card and nothing? If that does work, then add a second card, then a third and so forth. If you add the second, third and fourth card and some do not get detected, try enabling CF and to see if it activates the cards, then deactivate it. But you need to start with the basics, remove all but one stick of ram, one card and nothing else. See if it boots to the bios. If it does add in the HD and see if you make it into Windows. If you get there and no issues, add one stick of ram, boot to Windows. If all is well at this point, repeat until it doesn't boot into Windows and then you will know what the issue is. Time consuming? Yes. Effective? Yes.


----------



## thrgk

is all doge mining down? wont mine it, cgminer just stays . i switched to lot in the mean time


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is all doge mining down? wont mine it, cgminer just stays . i switched to lot in the mean time


Probably just your pool. If all the mining went down it would really mess with the difficulty rate...


----------



## dealio

my q45/e6600 prebuilt lenovo running a single hynix 290 with only 2gb gave me no more than ~600Kh/s. intensity > 14 gives HW errors

so i got some ebay sticks to allow higher TC/intensity. well now i have 4x2GB i cant use. found out (after the fact) that more than 1 stick of 1333 won't work in chipset Q45..

if anyone wants to trade their inferior DDR3-1066 for my not compatible DDR3-1333 please contact me


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone have coinye they would like to trade for some doge?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone have coinye they would like to trade for some doge?


What rate?


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Does anyone happen to have pooler's cpu miner? I can't seem to find a working download since the official downloads are giving me an error. I get free electricity at night so I'd like to mine with everything possible at those times







I also can't seem to update guiminer since the official site has some bandwidth problems so I can't seem to download the latest version.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> What rate?


Dunno, are they even going for anything?


----------



## devilhead

Nobody mines COYE?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Nobody mines COYE?


I have some, but gave up trying to mine when they declared themselves dead. What's the interest here?


----------



## jagz

Another day of Crypto. What's the sun look like?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

BRIGHT AS BALLS


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> I have some, but gave up trying to mine when they declared themselves dead. What's the interest here?


I want some just in case it does go to an exchange. These days you never know what will happen.


----------



## dealio

i suspect multipool is under brute force attack...it would not let me log in for a while due to "Too many failed logins, try in a few minutes"

i was able to login eventually and all my few coins are still there but wth


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i suspect multipool is under brute force attack...it would not let me log in for a while due to "Too many failed logins, try in a few minutes"
> 
> i was able to login eventually and all my few coins are still there but wth


*A good reason to use randomly generated passwords for each and every website!*

Going off on a tangent here, that's what I do. I only know one of my passwords, the one to get into KeePass. I use that + my YubiKey for my main password for KeePass, and then randomly generate passwords for all my logins. It works out great, I suggest you guys do the same, except maybe without the YubiKey if you don't have/ don't want to purchase one.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So you tried just one card and nothing? If that does work, then add a second card, then a third and so forth. If you add the second, third and fourth card and some do not get detected, try enabling CF and to see if it activates the cards, then deactivate it. But you need to start with the basics, remove all but one stick of ram, one card and nothing else. See if it boots to the bios. If it does add in the HD and see if you make it into Windows. If you get there and no issues, add one stick of ram, boot to Windows. If all is well at this point, repeat until it doesn't boot into Windows and then you will know what the issue is. Time consuming? Yes. Effective? Yes.


Okay, so I am only running one stick of RAM. I disconnected the SATA data cable to the hard drive. Tried turning the machine on with only card one installed using the riser, no display but I get code AE which means: Boot to Legacy OS. That means it is waiting for you to put in Windows 7 CD however, the monitor reads "No Display Input" when I turn it off and on. Okay, move on to ONLY card 2 plugged in, same story. Move on to card 3, same story, card 4, same story and finally card 5, same story.

Is it possible that ALL of the risers are dead? I think that would be statistically impossible. Granted these things did come from China but again, I don't think it is statistically possible that ALL of the risers I ordered are dead. I ordered an X16 to X16 riser out of frustration last night. Would see if that fixes things. The new ASRock board is coming in Thursday, will also try with that.

Any other ideas considering that I can't get display through ANY of the cards on risers. All of these cards work without risers. Maybe it is the risers... time to spend more money I guess


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Guys, just telling people that mcxnow is back up! Get a MCXFee as soon as possible, before it shoots up.


If I'm reading their site correctly you just deposit your BTC and get interest on it? How legit is this site? Do you use it?


----------



## wholeeo

So I have 2 290x's waiting for pickup which I've spent $1219 on. If I'm paying 0.11 per kwh (less but want a worst case scenario) how long would it take for me to get that money back in todays market?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yay! Great news! I moved one of the cards to the first PCIe slot with no risers, it booted into the BIOS just fine. Plugged in the hard drive and it booted into Windows just fine. So I turned the computer off and plugged in the other four cards. It booted! Once I was logged in, it installed the drivers. However, four out of five cards are detected. Card 4 (#5) is not detected. So I am close!

They are getting about 580-600kHash/s each but that is probably because I am running 4GB instead of 8GB. The other stick should be back from RMA sometime this week.

Okay, I'm feeling better. Do I need to update to Windows 8 for more than 4 cards? I thought Windows 7 had no issues? Ah well, currently working with 2.4mHash!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I have 2 290x's waiting for pickup which I've spent $1219 on. If I'm paying 0.11 per kwh (less but want a worst case scenario) how long would it take for me to get that money back in todays market?


You might pull anywhere from $15-30 a day depending on the market.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> http://www.fast-pool.com
> the page sometimes drops to text mode but its all there and counting and adding doges, really nice pool.
> also i am getting on doge around 500khash on my 780 with following bat
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l auto -C 1 -o stratum+tcp://fast-pool.com:3333 -O
> 
> best
> revro


+1 to fast-pool.com

I diffidently feel the payout is better on this pool. The pool haven't went down once since I joined if you can get past there frontend webpage going down sporadically.

Getting average 750khash on my 780ti which is quite nice. Also keeps my room warm instead of using a heater. XD


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You might pull anywhere from $15-30 a day depending on the market.


So am I correct to assume worst case scenario 3-4 months?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Opinions?

http://www.amazon.com/Bitmain-AntMiner-Blade-Bitcoin-Miner/dp/B00HL4MEG6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_5

That would be 180,000mHash or about $40 a day on just Bitcoins.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Abs.exe

Hey guys I'm new to mining and I'm having trouble, I would love some help over Here !!!

Thanks a lot


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yay! Great news! I moved one of the cards to the first PCIe slot with no risers, it booted into the BIOS just fine. Plugged in the hard drive and it booted into Windows just fine. So I turned the computer off and plugged in the other four cards. It booted! Once I was logged in, it installed the drivers. However, four out of five cards are detected. Card 4 (#5) is not detected. So I am close!
> 
> They are getting about 580-600kHash/s each but that is probably because I am running 4GB instead of 8GB. The other stick should be back from RMA sometime this week.
> 
> Okay, I'm feeling better. Do I need to update to Windows 8 for more than 4 cards? I thought Windows 7 had no issues? Ah well, currently working with 2.4mHash!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I apologize, I should have been clear when I said to start with the bare minimum meaning don't use the risers. When you say it is seeing the other cards, are you using the risers? The way you need to be doing this is, plug in a card into the MB and see if it sees it. You want to eliminate the cards as being the issue, so if they all will boot into windows while in the first PCIe slot, then you know the cards are good. Move on to adding a second card in a PCIe slot and repeat until you do not have any PCIe slots available, for example, if the MB can hold 4 cards (no risers) then work up to that. Once you have done that, you now know the MB and the video cards are good which leaves just the PCIe risers. Now you work through them, one at a time and verify all of them work, then you move on to using two of them, then three, make sense? You should also be doing all this at default BIOS settings. Hopefully that helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I have 2 290x's waiting for pickup which I've spent $1219 on. If I'm paying 0.11 per kwh (less but want a worst case scenario) how long would it take for me to get that money back in todays market?


If you are mining 24/7 which would be anywhere from $20-#0 a day from Middlecoin, you are looking at anywhere from $600 to $900 a month, minus electric costs which should be about $60, so roughly 2 months and you have paid for your cards.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I apologize, I should have been clear when I said to start with the bare minimum meaning don't use the risers. When you say it is seeing the other cards, are you using the risers? The way you need to be doing this is, plug in a card into the MB and see if it sees it. You want to eliminate the cards as being the issue, so if they all will boot into windows while in the first PCIe slot, then you know the cards are good. Move on to adding a second card in a PCIe slot and repeat until you do not have any PCIe slots available, for example, if the MB can hold 4 cards (no risers) then work up to that. Once you have done that, you now know the MB and the video cards are good which leaves just the PCIe risers. Now you work through them, one at a time and verify all of them work, then you move on to using two of them, then three, make sense? Hopefully that helps.


It looks like you missed my other post, it is below. Thanks a bunch though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yay! Great news! I moved one of the cards to the first PCIe slot with no risers, it booted into the BIOS just fine. Plugged in the hard drive and it booted into Windows just fine. So I turned the computer off and plugged in the other four cards. It booted! Once I was logged in, it installed the drivers. However, four out of five cards are detected. Card 4 (#5) is not detected. So I am close!
> 
> They are getting about 580-600kHash/s each but that is probably because I am running 4GB instead of 8GB. The other stick should be back from RMA sometime this week.
> 
> Okay, I'm feeling better. Do I need to update to Windows 8 for more than 4 cards? I thought Windows 7 had no issues? Ah well, currently working with 2.4mHash!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Cards are mining at 730+kHash now except for one. Forgot to open Afterburner to apply overlocks lol.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So am I correct to assume worst case scenario 3-4 months?


Think of them like stocks. Worst case they are worth nothing, best case doge coin pump and dumps happen every night. Hey, Ya never know.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> If I'm reading their site correctly you just deposit your BTC and get interest on it? How legit is this site? Do you use it?


I use it. Its just like other exchanges, but only pulls the bigger named coins. So, doge won't be on there, but wdc, ltc, xpm, and btc are. There is a real chance of getting a really good payout from it. The guy is doing it by himself, and something happened in december that shut it down for a while. Took longer than usual because it was just him. But now its back. Great chat included on it, and the owner is extremely active. Talking in chat with him and everybody else right now.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Lol, potcoin got onto freshmarket, and I spent 3.5LTC on almost 8k Pot. I love that site for buying. Selling sucks though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> Does anyone happen to have pooler's cpu miner? I can't seem to find a working download since the official downloads are giving me an error. I get free electricity at night so I'd like to mine with everything possible at those times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also can't seem to update guiminer since the official site has some bandwidth problems so I can't seem to download the latest version.


Go to ypool.net and mine protoshares there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bitmain-AntMiner-Blade-Bitcoin-Miner/dp/B00HL4MEG6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_5
> 
> That would be 180,000mHash or about $40 a day on just Bitcoins.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I'd never reccomend an asic for sha256 coins...too risky.
Get more gpus








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It looks like you missed my other post, it is below. Thanks a bunch though!
> Cards are mining at 730+kHash now except for one. Forgot to open Afterburner to apply overlocks lol.


Low, you need to fiddle with them.
What worked best for me was to use cgminer to change clocks, and use 920/1500mhz...close afterburner.
Add --no-restart to the shortcut pointing to the sgminer.exe file.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I use it. Its just like other exchanges, but only pulls the bigger named coins. So, doge won't be on there, but wdc, ltc, xpm, and btc are. There is a real chance of getting a really good payout from it. The guy is doing it by himself, and something happened in december that shut it down for a while. Took longer than usual because it was just him. But now its back. Great chat included on it, and the owner is extremely active. Talking in chat with him and everybody else right now.


Doge WILL make it there...Realsolid said so today.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Yeah I saw that earlier. Honestly, I'm holding about 50 xpm, waiting to see how it goes once he reopens the market on there.

When I said it won't be there, I meant atm.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You are aware that AMD processors, except for the new Kaveri chips are not capable of using memory greater than 1866?? Don't pay extra for something you can't use.


Super late response sorry. But amd can handle more then 1866. Its only rated to that much but there are many people out there with ram at 2400 or more and using fx 8350

Ive even pushed my 1600 ram over 1900 before.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Super late response sorry. But amd can handle more then 1866. Its only rated to that much but there are many people out there with ram at 2400 or more and using fx 8350
> 
> Ive even pushed my 1600 ram over 1900 before.


Yes, I'm aware, I'm running 16GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 on this computer with the FX-8350. lol However, unless you're doing some sort of video rendering or other super intensive application, it's a waste. I can show you YouTube videos where the guy does side by side frame rate comparisons in gaming/benchmarking and memory amount once you get past 8GB and memory speed have virtually no effect on performance.


----------



## Desolator2B

Just ordered my R9 290X, planning on starting my cryptocurrency mining endevors soon!
I have to ask though, what is the return on some of these? I mean, just HOW much are some of y'all really making off of this?
I realize that one 290x isn't a whole lot, but I'll be adding more as time goes on.
Going to mostly be mining Doge, at least to start off with


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Go to ypool.net and mine protoshares there.[\quote]
> 
> Well I'm not looking into that one. The reason I'd prefer pooler's cpuminer is so I can mine different coins. None of the download links for it seems to work and was wondering if anyone had that zip file. I don't want protoshares at this time.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Yes, I'm aware, I'm running 16GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 on this computer with the FX-8350. lol However, unless you're doing some sort of video rendering or other super intensive application, it's a waste. I can show you YouTube videos where the guy does side by side frame rate comparisons in gaming/benchmarking and memory amount once you get past 8GB and memory speed have virtually no effect on performance.


Very true tho a waste in most scenarios. Plus most lower ram can overclock fairly well if you feel the need to push it


----------



## note235

I will give a small tip

I have cgwatch installed on all my rigs (5 of them)
i have cgremote

but it seems that my local ip is the same across all my rigs therefore I can't connect to all of them

i have an apple airport extreme ac


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> Well I'm not looking into that one. The reason I'd prefer pooler's cpuminer is so I can mine different coins. None of the download links for it seems to work and was wondering if anyone had that zip file. I don't want protoshares at this time.


Scrypt on cpu is less profitable than pts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> I will give a small tip
> 
> I have cgwatch installed on all my rigs (5 of them)
> i have cgremote
> 
> but it seems that my local ip is the same across all my rigs therefore I can't connect to all of them
> 
> i have an apple airport extreme ac


You need to use this: www.dnsexit.com
Create a dns domain (free), run the dnsexit client to register the dynamic ip you get at all times on all your pcs.
Then configure port forward on the router (assign fixed ips inside the network to all your miners).
Then you can simply use RDP or cgremote from any pc. (or ssh using linux, which would be safer)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Lol, potcoin got onto freshmarket, and I spent 3.5LTC on almost 8k Pot. I love that site for buying. Selling sucks though.


yay p

haha I just noticed that its on there from bitcointalk, I just stuck 1k on for now? I have like 11.5k left









should be good though if I can trade this stuff! 1k for 1LTC means another 12LTC for a day of mining & another day with 1 280x


----------



## Darth Scabrous

yeah, with what I bought there, I have 15k. Hopefully will hit a better exchange soon, so I can sell instead of buy!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> yeah, with what I bought there, I have 15k. Hopefully will hit a better exchange soon, so I can sell instead of buy!


why did you buy?

to try get sells moving or something?

buy my 1k







if you want some more









that's why im holding onto the rest really, just incase it hits cryptsy or coinex?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

yeah, offerred highest at the time of .00007, and was trying to bring it up some. But I've taken all my btc and put it into mcxBUX. really interesting idea.


----------



## MotO

Chalk up Silverstone as a company I'll never buy another PSU from:thumb: Now I'm back on 3 cards again until I undervolt them enough to run on 1000w. Hopefully it didn't take out the card it was running.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I want some just in case it does go to an exchange. These days you never know what will happen.


I've got a Million Coinye, how many DOGE are you willing to trade?


----------



## Vinnces

Which pool are you guys using for POT?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> I will give a small tip
> 
> I have cgwatch installed on all my rigs (5 of them)
> i have cgremote
> 
> but it seems that my local ip is the same across all my rigs therefore I can't connect to all of them
> 
> i have an apple airport extreme ac


set static ips on each and use a differt port for each in cgwatcher i use cgremote on my 2 computers at my house and 1 at a friends all work flawless.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

pot.bitember.com


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> set static ips on each and use a differt port for each in cgwatcher i use cgremote on my 2 computers at my house and 1 at a friends all work flawless.


+1

How did you get cgremote? I wanna get it...


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I've got a Million Coinye, how many DOGE are you willing to trade?


I pm'd you

If anyone else is trying to get rid of some coinye let me know!


----------



## gtsteviiee

What's a good program for Mac that can monitor my miners while I'm at school or away?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> How did you get cgremote? I wanna get it...


have to send the maker a donation info is on that

http://manotechnology.blogspot.com/p/cgremote.html#joinbeta


----------



## dogbiscuit

Altcoins often have a high price spike right after hitting the exchanges, I believe, so is this happening now with POT or is the real price rise yet to come ?
I'm looking at 0.00088 on freshmarket which seems quite high.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Altcoins often have a high price spike right after hitting the exchanges, I believe, so is this happening now with POT or is the real price rise yet to come ?
> I'm looking at 0.00088 on freshmarket which seems quite high.


If the price seems too high, then sell... You are what moves the market. I would bet that if more people knew about that site and the price, more people would be mining pot. I would take advantage of the situation, but the volume is so low that any selling drastically affects the price.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> If the price seems too high, then sell... You are what moves the market. I would bet that if more people knew about that site and the price, more people would be mining pot. I would take advantage of the situation, but the volume is so low that any selling drastically affects the price.


Mmm, but I don't want to sell and be shut out when the price shoots up.

Anyway, one day, perhaps, on holiday somewhere civilised where intelligent grown ups (that's me) can choose to buy marijuana without risk of being cuffed, my POT may come in handy.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I pm'd you
> 
> If anyone else is trying to get rid of some coinye let me know!


Pmd you dude


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Mmm, but I don't want to sell and be shut out when the price shoots up.
> 
> Anyway, one day, perhaps, on holiday somewhere civilised where intelligent grown ups (that's me) can choose to buy marijuana without risk of being cuffed, my POT may come in handy.


Just a heads up, I would not use freshmarket. Orders do not fill correctly from what I just experienced. I came out ahead but the site can be exploited.

Edit: Also a reminder to all, watch your zeros when typing in prices!!! Someone just made out with 10x the coins they should have because someone typed in a price wrong!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Just a heads up, I would not use freshmarket. Orders do not fill correctly from what I just experienced. I came out ahead but the site can be exploited.
> 
> Edit: Also a reminder to all, watch your zeros when typing in prices!!! Someone just made out with 10x the coins they should have because someone typed in a price wrong!


On the other hand, put sell orders in that are decimal places incorrect just on the chance that someone screws up in your favour. I know you're all doing that, don't try looking so innocent.


----------



## revro

hmm what should i mine
90k nut coins or 1700 doge per day? (well 12-15h of daily mining)

best
revro


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is the MSI 280X for $330 + tax a good deal?


Where do u see it for $330? Cheapest I saw any 280X was like $360 on a shady site, and it was backordered, and on ebay its been like $415 minimum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It has been suggested that mixing cards can cause instability, it should be doable but that could be a possible problem you are up against.
> Do you have sufficient PSU for all the cards? Have you tried say, 2 x 7950's by themselves and see if they can mine fine?
> 
> One more thing to keep in mind about BAMT, is it can get corrupted. Certain flash drives just have a problem with installing and running the OS, so you might even try installing it to another flash drive, or reinstalling on the one you have. One of the ways I have noticed you cantell if it is failing, when BAMT is initializing at startup, it goes through a list of about 20 things that come up green if they are OK, and it says OK next to them, or if they failed it says something else (maybe failed) and turn up in red. I know on one of my miners the graphing utility has crashed on the OS and it won't work anymore, but it still mines just fine so I don't worry about reformatting it.


• When I was mining just 2x270, never crashed... its been on for the last 5 hrs or so, but when it crashes again and I have time, I guess I'll try running just one 7950 at a time? 3x7950 alone did crash previously.

• I am using the SanDisk 8GB USB 2.0.... I guess I can try it on my PNY or something else in stock I have... any way to save settings somehow? I assume u cant just copy one to the other can I?

• I'll see if I can catch those restart listings and try to get a screenshot next time... for now, one 7950 crashed, then tried to restart and got this and it froze


then this when I tried to restart again and froze


and finally this when I tried to restart again... window just disappears after 3 seconds


...so then have to hard reset.

• That restart code I inputted doesnt seem to be working, machine is frozen still whenever its get a fail... something I'm doing wrong with that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> worldcoin is by far the better coin. its undervalued, its on its way back up due to mcxnow coming back online, huge wdc transactions going through there, a lot of people held there coins in faith when the exchange closed down, much more wdc players on the market now


In profitability, it seems Worldcoin is behind Lite, Doge, Feather, Nova, Digital, and Min (current leader)... how r u assessing whats "better"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Or cut a piece of copper and ground the green line.


I been doing this for a week now, no problems... couldnt care less that I need to flip 2 switches instead of one until I want to beautify my setup, then might get that $5 thing from newegg, or even install a real cute red button power switch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> +1 to fast-pool.com
> 
> I diffidently feel the payout is better on this pool. The pool haven't went down once since I joined if you can get past there frontend webpage going down sporadically.


I've had pretty good luck with poolerino recently, and dedicatedpool seems to be making a big push to get more people... have u tried these 2 and still say fast-pool is better? Multi always comes up as well in convos... not sure how u really compare pools because the rates are different every day, so it may be a lot of luck unless your sample size is like weeks at a time, but even that, I feel like the market is so volatile, it is almost unfair to compare pools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bitmain-AntMiner-Blade-Bitcoin-Miner/dp/B00HL4MEG6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_5
> 
> That would be 180,000mHash or about $40 a day on just Bitcoins.


Makes me wonder if thats true, why sell it... they can make the $2.5k back in 2-3 months and then play with house money, dont make no sense G... unless they know something we dont... too bad they cant be converted easily to scrypt.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Q: So is it CPU only? Will I be able to use my Butterfly Labs ASIC when it arrives (... any day now...)?
> A: Using Keccak as a hashing function renders current Bitcoin ASICs and the upcoming Scrypt ASICs useless on the coin. GPU parallelization of Keccak is possible but currently does not exist for mining with our implementation of SHA-3.


so max coin is a cpu coin, great so now i will probably cpu mine max coin on my stupid [email protected] and gpu mine doge ou boy ... unless they can somehow use cuda miner for that, but i dont think so ...

best
revro


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> In profitability, it seems Worldcoin is behind Lite, Doge, Feather, Nova, Digital, and Min (current leader)... how r u assessing whats "better"?


its not about profitability, i already said its undervalued. its the same as investing in any coin, mine the most profitable, trade for btc, invest in what you really want. me and a lot of people are investing everything in wdc, its got great support, good devs and its actually going somewhere. there are a huge number of wdc holders on mcxnow, its the exchange that ran wdc. most people kept there coins there when it shut, no trade volume = no value. currently 10% of all wdc is sat on mcxnow. its going to explode. plus scharmbeck will certainly spike it.


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> its not about profitability, i already said its undervalued. its the same as investing in any coin, mine the most profitable, trade for btc, invest in what you really want. me and a lot of people are investing everything in wdc, its got great support, good devs and its actually going somewhere. there are a huge number of wdc holders on mcxnow, its the exchange that ran wdc. most people kept there coins there when it shut, no trade volume = no value. currently 10% of all wdc is sat on mcxnow. its going to explode. plus scharmbeck will certainly spike it.


Economy and coinage is not my expertise... so can you explain how it helps you and all who are mining/holding wdc to get more people into it... is it bec there is so much availability still that it is worth more for you to get this coin more established with more volume than hoard a larger % for yourself? If so how come so much more people were talking about and pushing lite and doge than the wdc people... I saw a thread from last spring about wdc, but I havent heard as much buzz about it.... not that I read the WSJ or NYT Financial every day.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Mmm, but I don't want to sell and be shut out when the price shoots up.
> 
> Anyway, one day, perhaps, on holiday somewhere civilised where intelligent grown ups (that's me) can choose to buy marijuana without risk of being cuffed, my POT may come in handy.


haha, its on a exchange lol









although its a crappy one really,

I tested it last night & it takes ages to withdraw as its done manually, but it all works though,

so im 2.09 LTC up from 2000 Pot.

im going to stick some more on I think before the price drops anymore!


----------



## Scott1541

I have a dilemma, what do I mine now, dogecoin or litecoin? I've seen dogecoin is a little bit more profitable right now but I'm not sure which will be better long term.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I have a dilemma, what do I mine now, dogecoin or litecoin? I've seen dogecoin is a little bit more profitable right now but I'm not sure which will be better long term.


POTCOIN!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Looking at charts, there's usually an initial high price, followed by a few months of worthlessness, then a bubble gets pumped.
I guess your strategy is to sell at the initial price, buy back when it slumps, and wait for the pump down the road for lulz.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Looking at charts, there's usually an initial high price, followed by a few months of worthlessness, then a bubble gets pumped.
> I guess your strategy is to sell at the initial price, buy back when it slumps, and wait for the pump down the road for lulz.


ive just put on half for now at the 2 lowest sell prices.

See if it sells first I guess, though the other lot did









will mine a bit more today & see what the profit is tomorrow, if I can sell it at a decent price?

EDIT: just sold 2000 yay


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I have a dilemma, what do I mine now, dogecoin or litecoin? I've seen dogecoin is a little bit more profitable right now but I'm not sure which will be better long term.


how much hash rate is total on litecoin? dogecoin and nutcoin have both around 100Ghash total

best
revro


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ive just put on half for now at the 2 lowest sell prices.
> 
> See if it sells first I guess, though the other lot did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will mine a bit more today & see what the profit is tomorrow, if I can sell it at a decent price?
> 
> EDIT: just sold 2000 yay


It's an obscure exchange, a few tweets in the right places may raise it's profile.
I'd go tweet about it at some famous people.

Here's my off-the-top-of my head list

Tommy chong
Joe Rogan
Kevin Booth
Keiser
Russell Brand
Willy Nelson


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how much hash rate is total on litecoin? dogecoin and nutcoin have both around 100Ghash total
> 
> best
> revro


What do you mean? total hash rate of the pool?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how much hash rate is total on litecoin? dogecoin and nutcoin have both around 100Ghash total
> 
> best
> revro


Is there a site that will tell you stats such as current mining difficuly or total net hash rates of various coins?


----------



## dealio

http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yay! Great news! I moved one of the cards to the first PCIe slot with no risers, it booted into the BIOS just fine. Plugged in the hard drive and it booted into Windows just fine. So I turned the computer off and plugged in the other four cards. It booted! Once I was logged in, it installed the drivers. However, four out of five cards are detected. Card 4 (#5) is not detected. So I am close!
> 
> They are getting about 580-600kHash/s each but that is probably because I am running 4GB instead of 8GB. The other stick should be back from RMA sometime this week.
> 
> Okay, I'm feeling better. Do I need to update to Windows 8 for more than 4 cards? I thought Windows 7 had no issues? Ah well, currently working with 2.4mHash!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I apologize, I should have been clear when I said to start with the bare minimum meaning don't use the risers. When you say it is seeing the other cards, are you using the risers? The way you need to be doing this is, plug in a card into the MB and see if it sees it. You want to eliminate the cards as being the issue, so if they all will boot into windows while in the first PCIe slot, then you know the cards are good. Move on to adding a second card in a PCIe slot and repeat until you do not have any PCIe slots available, for example, if the MB can hold 4 cards (no risers) then work up to that. Once you have done that, you now know the MB and the video cards are good which leaves just the PCIe risers. Now you work through them, one at a time and verify all of them work, then you move on to using two of them, then three, make sense? Hopefully that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you missed my other post, it is below. Thanks a bunch though!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yay! Great news! I moved one of the cards to the first PCIe slot with no risers, it booted into the BIOS just fine. Plugged in the hard drive and it booted into Windows just fine. So I turned the computer off and plugged in the other four cards. It booted! Once I was logged in, it installed the drivers. However, four out of five cards are detected. Card 4 (#5) is not detected. So I am close!
> 
> They are getting about 580-600kHash/s each but that is probably because I am running 4GB instead of 8GB. The other stick should be back from RMA sometime this week.
> 
> Okay, I'm feeling better. Do I need to update to Windows 8 for more than 4 cards? I thought Windows 7 had no issues? Ah well, currently working with 2.4mHash!
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cards are mining at 730+kHash now except for one. Forgot to open Afterburner to apply overlocks lol.
Click to expand...

Wait dude what cards?
7950?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What do you mean? total hash rate of the pool?


no total hashrate of all miners together. my pool hashrate for example on doge fast-pool.com is about 11GH currently, total is 89GH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Is there a site that will tell you stats such as current mining difficuly or total net hash rates of various coins?


well this is only thing i found you have only difficulty there tough
http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/coins/show/doge

best
revro


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> It's an obscure exchange, a few tweets in the right places may raise it's profile.
> I'd go tweet about it at some famous people.
> 
> Here's my off-the-top-of my head list
> 
> Tommy chong
> Joe Rogan
> Kevin Booth
> Keiser
> Russell Brand
> Willy Nelson


not that obscure & that was a pretty quick trade for 5 LTC

no no no that list is all wrong its

Connie Chung
Shantibaba
mr nice
franco
jorge Cervantes
method man
Redman
Snoopdog


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> On the other hand, put sell orders in that are decimal places incorrect just on the chance that someone screws up in your favour. I know you're all doing that, don't try looking so innocent.


If an exchange is working properly this is not going to work... However like I stated before, Fresh is not working properly. I pulled all of my coins out of it because if they can not get something this simple correct what other problems do you think they have? If you watch the orderbook you can do some pretty crazy things.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> If an exchange is working properly this is not going to work... However like I stated before, Fresh is not working properly. I pulled all of my coins out of it because if they can not get something this simple correct what other problems do you think they have? If you watch the orderbook you can do some pretty crazy things.


I imagine some odd stuff happens on there?

I just sold another 5000 pot on there no problem & withdrawn the 5 Ltc!

which was a hell of a lot faster than last night!

Im happy with it anyway & not had any probs so far! that may change though if what your saying is true?


----------



## barkinos98

wait i missed out what is pot?
I only have a limited amount of hardware for now so i cant mine much but hopefully all my problems will be solved soon


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wait i missed out what is pot?
> I only have a limited amount of hardware for now so i cant mine much but hopefully all my problems will be solved soon


POTCOIN


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I imagine some odd stuff happens on there?
> 
> I just sold another 5000 pot on there no problem & withdrawn the 5 Ltc!
> 
> which was a hell of a lot faster than last night!
> 
> Im happy with it anyway & not had any probs so far! that may change though if what your saying is true?


The problem with the site is orders hang, allowing you to snipe them out before the person who actually should have their order filled will get it filled. Here was the situation last night that showed me this. There were buy orders at: .00088, and sell orders at .001. Someone accidentally placed a sell order at .0001 and it hung there on one of my refreshes. Then I placed a buy order at .0001 and guess whose order did not get filled? The guy at .00088. This is not how a properly working exchange will work. The order should not skip over the .00088 order because I placed an order that matched in value, it should fill his order, then mine.

This being said it is very situational, I walked out ahead (put 3000 pot in, left with ~9000 POT and .75LTC). BUT like I stated, if they can not get the simple parts of an order book correct, what else do you think is wrong on the back end?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not that obscure & that was a pretty quick trade for 5 LTC
> 
> no no no that list is all wrong its
> 
> Connie Chung
> Shantibaba
> mr nice
> franco
> jorge Cervantes
> method man
> Redman
> Snoopdog


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> It's an obscure exchange, a few tweets in the right places may raise it's profile.
> I'd go tweet about it at some famous people.


Yeah but Howard Marks has 24,000 followers, but Tommy Chong has 140,000
Willie nelson has 300,000, Brand has 7,500,000

You could do them all - Cypress Hill probably another


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> How did you get cgremote? I wanna get it...


Looks like you have to donate $10 to get in the beta.


----------



## thrgk

I sent 5k DOGE to my BTER account last night, and I just checked this morning and it never came through. In the history tab in my wallet, it says 0 of 3 confirmations sent, so it seems like it is stuck, is there anything I can do?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I imagine some odd stuff happens on there?
> 
> I just sold another 5000 pot on there no problem & withdrawn the 5 Ltc!
> 
> which was a hell of a lot faster than last night!
> 
> Im happy with it anyway & not had any probs so far! that may change though if what your saying is true?


That is severely undervalued. I've seen 5k pot go for .3btc


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> That is severely undervalued. I've seen 5k pot go for .3btc


yeah ive seen it go for more on bitcointalk.

its like with any of them though? it decreases in value, its only worth what people are willing to pay!

its still a really good amount though,

Very profitable LOL, just wish I had mined more when the diff was lower lol


----------



## PCSarge

hashcows seems not profitable. half a day at 1.5mhash got me 0.0015 lol


----------



## windowszp

Mined doges for 24H at 610KH/s (about 5000) but got absolutely nothing from my pool (shibepool)

Orphaned blocks?


----------



## jagz

I have a big opportunity with a possible investor. It's such a big deal I'm beginning to get cold feet as it's a lot of responsibility and I'm not an expert.

Option A: Trade on the Markets, I can look like a genius or a failure.

Option B: Alt coin mining farm, 30 270's or something.

Option C: Xtreme Miners 7.5 TH/s BTC mining machine. The Lion

I am actually leaning towards option 3. I have talked to Xtreme Miner's and they will begin shipping on Feb 8th.

According to this Bitcoin mining calculator I could be looking at $1367 a day or 1.71 BTC a day. 12 day break even. If I have $15,000 to shell out, which route should I take? Is there better BTC Asic mining machines?


----------



## thrgk

Coinwarz said Grandcoin was most profitable, then I restarted my computer, now it says DOGE again. I think grand might be good tho, difficulty of 1.xx for 118 vs LOTO of difficulty of 18 and 228 BTC. DOGE kinda seems like it might be a dead dog lol? hasnt moved in a few days.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Mined doges for 24H at 610KH/s (about 5000) but got absolutely nothing from my pool (shibepool)
> 
> Orphaned blocks?


switch to fast-pool.com thats where i am and it goes nicely

best
revro


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I have a big opportunity with a possible investor. It's such a big deal I'm beginning to get cold feet as it's a lot of responsibility and I'm not an expert.
> 
> Option A: Trade on the Markets, I can look like a genius or a failure.
> 
> Option B: Alt coin mining farm, 30 270's or something.
> 
> Option C: Xtreme Miners 7.5 TH/s BTC mining machine. The Lion
> 
> I am actually leaning towards option 3. I have talked to Xtreme Miner's and they will begin shipping on Feb 8th.
> 
> According to this Bitcoin mining calculator I could be looking at $1367 a day or 1.71 BTC a day. 12 day break even. If I have $15,000 to shell out, which route should I take? Is there better BTC Asic mining machines?


The option 3 sounds better to me as well, mainly at 12 day break even, holy ****!

I don't see how anything could go wrong in 12 days till you make your money back. Hell even 20 days , or a month.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> The option 3 sounds better to me as well, mainly at 12 day break even, holy ****!
> 
> I don't see how anything could go wrong in 12 days till you make your money back. Hell even 20 days , or a month.


Yeah. Assuming I get the unit (people are very suspicious of these asic companies) but I know someone that _already_ has a Lion so they definitely exist. Even if BTC halved in price, I'd still be doing well.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Coinwarz said Grandcoin was most profitable, then I restarted my computer, now it says DOGE again. I think grand might be good tho, difficulty of 1.xx for 118 vs LOTO of difficulty of 18 and 228 BTC. DOGE kinda seems like it might be a dead dog lol? hasnt moved in a few days.


mine potcoin

http://pot.scryptominers.com/

exchange here

https://freshmarket.co.in

withdraw, send to cryptsy or wherever & convert to BTC


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> mine potcoin
> 
> http://pot.scryptominers.com/
> 
> exchange here
> 
> https://freshmarket.co.in
> 
> withdraw, send to cryptsy or wherever & convert to BTC


cool, starting mining those now. They'll make more/day then DOGE? I need a wallet for POT right? then send em to freshmarket, exchange for LTC, and then send LTC to cryptsy and exchange LTC for BTC?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> cool, starting mining those now. They'll make more/day then DOGE? I need a wallet for POT right? then send em to freshmarket, exchange for LTC, and then send LTC to cryptsy and exchange LTC for BTC?


yep!

wallet is here

http://www.potcoin.info/

will probably only last a few of days before the price tanks though!

how much MH you have?


----------



## thrgk

I got 2 7970s, about 740kh/s, so 1480kh/s, not sure how much Mh that is.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I got 2 7970s, about 740kh/s, so 1480kh/s, not sure how much Mh that is.


1.48

1000 khs = 1 mhs

Basically move the decimal 3 places to the left.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> 1.48


Ah thank you!

1.48 then, i was making around 9k DOGE per day, around $13, how much should I be able to make with POT?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I got 2 7970s, about 740kh/s, so 1480kh/s, not sure how much Mh that is.


1.4 MH









should get you over 1100 a day easy?

little trick I do is put half my MH on that pool & the other half on bitembers pool?

don't know if it makes any difference really but you get a lot more payouts lol


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 1.4 MH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should get you over 1100 a day easy?
> 
> little trick I do is put half my MH on that pool & the other half on bitembers pool?
> 
> don't know if it makes any difference really but you get a lot more payouts lol


the heck is 1000 potcoins worth anyways?


----------



## thrgk

yea lol how many btc does 1100 pot get me


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the heck is 1000 potcoins worth anyways?


about 1 LTC or 0.026 BTC?

better than 0.015 for 9000 Doges anyway!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I have a big opportunity with a possible investor. It's such a big deal I'm beginning to get cold feet as it's a lot of responsibility and I'm not an expert.
> 
> Option A: Trade on the Markets, I can look like a genius or a failure.
> 
> Option B: Alt coin mining farm, 30 270's or something.
> 
> Option C: Xtreme Miners 7.5 TH/s BTC mining machine. The Lion
> 
> I am actually leaning towards option 3. I have talked to Xtreme Miner's and they will begin shipping on Feb 8th.
> 
> According to this Bitcoin mining calculator I could be looking at $1367 a day or 1.71 BTC a day. 12 day break even. If I have $15,000 to shell out, which route should I take? Is there better BTC Asic mining machines?


option a or b...I do both but b is easier. c is too risky and borderline stupid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> about 1 LTC or 0.026 BTC?
> 
> better than 0.015 for 9000 Doges anyway!


gonna have to mine some.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Wait dude what cards?
> 7950?


They are Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X's.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> gonna have to mine some.


be quick about it lol,









it may just drop like a wahhh!

seriously though just mine & dump it as long as you can really.

it is good atm but I don't expect it to hold very long? few days at best?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> option a or b...I do both but b is easier. c is too risky and borderline stupid.
> gonna have to mine some.


So stupid it might work









Yes I know about the asic companies, but let's say I have it in hand, and I'm shredding out 7.5 Th/s.. What are your concerns?


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> switch to fast-pool.com thats where i am and it goes nicely
> 
> best
> revro


I'm so disgusted now







left my pc mining for 24 hrs

Honestly I do not have any hope with these "pools"
Still don't know what happened to my doges








Such mystery , much power waste/heat
Woke up sweating in the morning lol


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> about 1 LTC or 0.026 BTC?
> 
> better than 0.015 for 9000 Doges anyway!


yea lol how many btc does 1100 pot get me

1LTC would be nice, id check but the POT website is under maintenance now, hopefully ill have 500 or so by midnight and can sell em, and get .5LTC. how many days u think the price will stay up? u gonna unload all yours or hang on?


----------



## Nhb93

For the guy who asked, the 280X's are $330 at MC, if you can get your hands on one.

Anyone willing to let me mine POT for them, and then just paying me out the BTC/LTC conversion, minus a percent donation? I'm not really in the mood to have a bunch of different exchange accounts and doing all the buying and selling thing.









And how does MCX work? You just deposit BTC, and it pays you interest on it?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> It's such a big deal I'm beginning to get cold feet


http://www.grasshillalpacas.com/alpacaproductsforbitcoinoffer.html



The legendary original bitcoin deal !


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 1.4 MH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should get you over 1100 a day easy?
> 
> little trick I do is put half my MH on that pool & the other half on bitembers pool?
> 
> don't know if it makes any difference really but you get a lot more payouts lol


You do ?

Sounds like fiddly config work - I hate that.

How is it done ?

You have two config files and set the different flags to gpu 1, gpu 2 ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea lol how many btc does 1100 pot get me
> 
> 1LTC would be nice, id check but the POT website is under maintenance now, hopefully ill have 500 or so by midnight and can sell em, and get .5LTC. how many days u think the price will stay up? u gonna unload all yours or hang on?


not sure, but I reckon 2 or 3 days before it tanks hard!

ive already unloaded lol!

mining some more now while its worth it. hopefully have another 4-5k by tonight, im at 484 now after a couple of hours so?

just keep your eye on freshmarket prices id say though


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> According to this Bitcoin mining calculator I could be looking at $1367 a day or 1.71 BTC a day. 12 day break even. If I have $15,000 to shell out, which route should I take? Is there better BTC Asic mining machines?


People keep saying asic mining is not worth it but that sounds bloody worth it to me !


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> You do ?
> 
> Sounds like fiddly config work - I hate that.
> 
> How is it done ?
> 
> You have two config files and set the different flags to gpu 1, gpu 2 ?


2 rigs? both running @ 2 MH

I leave core 1 off on a 7990 otherwise its 2.7MH on one rig, I flick it on & off depending what im doing on the comp!

just point 1 at each pool & that's it?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> People keep saying asic mining is not worth it but that sounds bloody worth it to me !


Thanks what I think! I found a 180gHash mined on amazon for $2,500. It totally seems worth it.


----------



## GaMbi2004

subbed


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 2 rigs? both running @ 2 MH
> 
> I leave core 1 off on a 7990 otherwise its 2.7MH on one rig, I flick it on & off depending what im doing on the comp!
> 
> just point 1 at each pool & that's it?


Ah I see. I got a HD5850 and HD 5870 stuffed into one box. I think it's possible to make them mine different pools.

In fact I'll talk specs

Dogbiscuit's mine rig

case AVP x8 commander, white
board gigabyte z77ds3h
cpu intel celeron G465
mem 2x2GB hyperx blu 1600
HDD 80 GB seagate barracuda 7
PSU silverstone strider essential 600W
Powercolor HD5850 1GB
Sapphire HD 5870


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks what I think! I found a 180gHash mined on amazon for $2,500. It totally seems worth it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> People keep saying asic mining is not worth it but that sounds bloody worth it to me !


You girls are going behind the thread starter!


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I have a big opportunity with a possible investor. It's such a big deal I'm beginning to get cold feet as it's a lot of responsibility and I'm not an expert.
> 
> Option A: Trade on the Markets, I can look like a genius or a failure.
> 
> Option B: Alt coin mining farm, 30 270's or something.
> 
> Option C: Xtreme Miners 7.5 TH/s BTC mining machine. The Lion
> 
> I am actually leaning towards option 3. I have talked to Xtreme Miner's and they will begin shipping on Feb 8th.
> 
> According to this Bitcoin mining calculator I could be looking at $1367 a day or 1.71 BTC a day. 12 day break even. If I have $15,000 to shell out, which route should I take? Is there better BTC Asic mining machines?


I'd be very skeptical about that ASIC. I have never heard of that company and for them to be claiming such a high performance product with a shipping date that early seems sketchy at best to me. They are claiming more then 2 times the performance of KNCs yet to be released 20 nm 3TH Asic using the same power and shipping months earlier. That plus they only take payments in the form of non refundable bitcoins raises red flags for me. These asic manufactures love to put claims out there that they just never meet (BFL anyone). Its just far to much of a gamble to put 15k of someone elses money on imo. I would go option B. You could build a large farm of 290s for under 15k and be hashing around 20 MH/s making around $300/day. ROI would be around 2 months.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks what I think! I found a 180gHash mined on amazon for $2,500. It totally seems worth it.


What would that get you, and why would someone sell the hashes if they can get the coins instead ?


----------



## Nhb93

Seriously, anyone want my hashes to mine POT for me, so I don't have to do the market stuff myself?


----------



## dealio

i found 280x in stock locally... anyone using ASUS 280X DCU2 TOP? are these good for mining?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the heck is 1000 potcoins worth anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> about 1 LTC or 0.026 BTC?
> 
> better than 0.015 for 9000 Doges anyway!
Click to expand...

That sounds nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Wait dude what cards?
> 7950?
> 
> 
> 
> They are Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X's.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

Oh, they were 7970 rebrands right? not 7950?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Seriously, anyone want my hashes to mine POT for me, so I don't have to do the market stuff myself?


mine it yourself

send it me & ill trade it for you if you want!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> be quick about it lol,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may just drop like a wahhh!
> 
> seriously though just mine & dump it as long as you can really.
> 
> it is good atm but I don't expect it to hold very long? few days at best?


I can mine just about 0.75 Litecoin worth a day with just a single 7970. It's crazy!


----------



## ArcticZero

Supporting FedoraCoin (TIPS) at the moment. Great development behind it, just got on Cryptsy a few days ago and already has the highest volume. Price has dropped from the initial spike of ~270 Latoshi, but through a community effort we've managed to stabilize the price from the low of ~40-50 to a steady 60 Latoshi. Plan is to get the price up incrementally instead of just pumping the coin for an eventual dump, so as to establish a stable market value for the coin.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1wgfuy/a_huge_week_for_fedora_a_small_step_forward_lets/

Just something the community is working on now. Getting the price up to 350 Latoshi will get a TIPS/BTC pair on Cryptsy, meaning we get to deal with BTC Satoshi instead. It's the initial goal, at least, but I believe it can be done.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> So stupid it might work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know about the asic companies, but let's say I have it in hand, and I'm shredding out 7.5 Th/s.. What are your concerns?


They will NEVER deliver on time, and btc difficulty goes up too fast. ROI is not likely at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks what I think! I found a 180gHash mined on amazon for $2,500. It totally seems worth it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You girls are going behind the thread starter!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I'd be very skeptical about that ASIC. I have never heard of that company and for them to be claiming such a high performance product with a shipping date that early seems sketchy at best to me. They are claiming more then 2 times the performance of KNCs yet to be released 20 nm 3TH Asic using the same power and shipping months earlier. That plus they only take payments in the form of non refundable bitcoins raises red flags for me. These asic manufactures love to put claims out there that they just never meet (BFL anyone). Its just far to much of a gamble to put 15k of someone elses money on imo. I would go option B. You could build a large farm of 290s for under 15k and be hashing around 20 MH/s making around $300/day. ROI would be around 2 months.


+1, talking with first hand experience here...and been around a loooooong time.
Asic miners = scam. Get gpus, get roi fast, profit...be happy, and send a tip xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What would that get you, and why would someone sell the hashes if they can get the coins instead ?


Indeed...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i found 280x in stock locally... anyone using ASUS 280X DCU2 TOP? are these good for mining?


They can do 810kh/s with sgminer and optimized bins!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I'd be very skeptical about that ASIC. I have never heard of that company and for them to be claiming such a high performance product with a shipping date that early seems sketchy at best to me. They are claiming more then 2 times the performance of KNCs yet to be released 20 nm 3TH Asic using the same power and shipping months earlier. That plus *they only take payments in the form of non refundable bitcoins raises red flags for me*. These asic manufactures love to put claims out there that they just never meet (BFL anyone). Its just far to much of a gamble to put 15k of someone elses money on imo. I would go option B. You could build a large farm of 290s for under 15k and be hashing around 20 MH/s making around $300/day. ROI would be around 2 months.


With you there. I don't like that.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What is sgminer? And the optimized bins?


----------



## barkinos98

Ivan mate now you are here i shall ask you this question:
the 1500W strider doesnt have enough connectors for 5 cards so technically buying one single PSU and waiting another week for it to come is worse than buying 2x 800W powersupplies.
the 800W ones can support tops 4 and the 1000W version of that might not be available. what would you do?
I dont think anyone makes a psu with 10 6 pin PCIe connectors, so i have to go dual psu route i guess, amirite?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> What is sgminer? And the optimized bins?


sgminer is miner exe to replace cgminer. i tried it for a few hours, found little difference, then went on to kalroths 3.7.2cgminer fork

but what are these optimized bins yous speak of? the stilt's modded bios?


----------



## CravinR1

*Anyone know how to disable the keyboard search on a 990fxa-ud3, aka boot without keyboard error into windows so cgwatcher can auto begin mining ? I can buy a cheap keyboard I guess but would prefer not to.*

The build is beginning:


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> mine it yourself
> 
> send it me & ill trade it for you if you want!


what will u mine after POT crashes?


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Scrypt on cpu is less profitable than pts.


From my previous post, I get free electricity at night and would want to utilize my 3930k.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> *Anyone know how to disable the keyboard search on a 990fxa-ud3, aka boot without keyboard error into windows so cgwatcher can auto begin mining ? I can buy a cheap keyboard I guess but would prefer not to.*
> 
> The build is beginning:


yay new stuff!

not to sure about your KB issue?

have fun though!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what will u mine after POT crashes?


Don't know tbh, whatever makes sense too mine I guess. most profitable









ill be looking out for some new alts again though!









it paid off nicely this time. I always missed out on DOGE,MOON & EAC.

I thought they were stupid lol.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Don't know tbh, whatever makes sense too mine I guess. most profitable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be looking out for some new alts again though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it paid off nicely this time. I always missed out on DOGE,MOON & EAC.
> 
> I thought they were stupid lol.


i got ahold of doge within the first 2 days. i dropped all my holdings of it when it hit 270 satoshi for an hour and a half on cryptsy.

andi have the convenience of a debit card for bitcoin funds with cavirtex.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I'm completely new to this whole Bitcoin thingy. The only reason I'm here is because my friend, who's very fond of it, asked me if I could buy him BTC and send it to his wallet. He never mines it himself, he basically trades it, taking advantage of the values over time(much like stockbroking); he started off with a small amount and now he has almost 20.
He's asking me if I could buy the BTC, then send it to his wallet. He then will pay twice the price I paid for in Paypal money. Does anyone know why he would not want to buy it himself? Should I do it? Are there any risks involved with the process?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What would that get you, and why would someone sell the hashes if they can get the coins instead ?


That would get me $40 a day mining straight Bitcoins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh, they were 7970 rebrands right? not 7950?


Yes.

Ugh, more problems... so last night, I moved stuff around in my dorm room and I moved the miner away from an outlet so I had to use and extension cord for the surge protector. Well, the extension cord couldn't handle all four cards running at once so I turned the machine off and unplugged one of them, turned it back on and got 730ish on each card. Well, I moved the computer back to the outlet today so the surge protector could be plugged straight into the wall. Now, the 4th card isn't detected anymore... any ideas?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## dogbiscuit

There we go, POT went up again - knew it was too early to sell.

is this a furry ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i got ahold of doge within the first 2 days. i dropped all my holdings of it when it hit 270 satoshi for an hour and a half on cryptsy.
> 
> andi have the convenience of a debit card for bitcoin funds with cavirtex.


yeah lol, I wish I done some doge, I thought it was all a big joke.

I was just happy mining ltc & selling them on ebay, which tbh was really quite profitable for me. then I started switching when the diff got that high & I couldn't get 1 a day anymore.

now though im just mining whatever is most profitable & converting to bitcoin.

I think ive mined about 20 different alts lol. I still think doge isn't as profitable as people think it is?

its being manipulated to look that way


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I'm completely new to this whole Bitcoin thingy. The only reason I'm here is because my friend, who's very fond of it, asked me if I could buy him BTC and send it to his wallet. He never mines it himself, he basically trades it, taking advantage of the values over time(much like stockbroking); he started off with a small amount and now he has almost 20.
> He's asking me if I could buy the BTC, then send it to his wallet. He then will pay twice the price I paid for in Paypal money. Does anyone know why he would not want to buy it himself? Should I do it? Are there any risks involved with the process?


Never accept it from paypal. If he pays, he can request a charge back, and you will get screwed out of your money. He is trying to screw you.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah lol, I wish I done some doge, I thought it was all a big joke.
> 
> I was just happy mining ltc & selling them on ebay, which tbh was really quite profitable for me. then I started switching when the diff got that high & I couldn't get 1 a day anymore.
> 
> now though im just mining whatever is most profitable & converting to bitcoin.
> 
> I think ive mined about 20 different alts lol. I still think doge isn't as profitable as people think it is?
> 
> its being manipulated to look that way


it isnt profitable at all anymore really, its been up and down around 160-180 satoshi for the last 2 weeks


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> There we go, POT went up again - knew it was too early to sell.
> 
> is this a furry ?


waazzup

have you sold any yet? I just sold them all incase it tanked Lol

Not to worry though, will have some more later, I hope it keeps going up, its all nice earnings anyway!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> it isnt profitable at all anymore really, its been up and down around 160-180 satoshi for the last 2 weeks


:scratches head: Isn't profitable anymore? Are you joking?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> :scratches head: Isn't profitable anymore? Are you joking?


there is that many people mining it estimates are way off what you should be netting, it is profitable! but not as much as you think it is?

one thing is for sure doge has taken over, its like this


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Seriously, anyone want my hashes to mine POT for me, so I don't have to do the market stuff myself?


If you want to point your hashes at my account, I'll do all of the trading and send you your cut. PM me.


----------



## PCSarge

this is what i feel like trading coins:


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

What the heck is going on with these POT prices? Did I seriously mine 1 BTC in 2 days?

Edit: hmm it appears someone who does not know what they are doing is attempting a pump and dump of some sorts... Looks like a single player trying to get the price way inflated and is now trying to dump them... GL with that.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What the heck is going on with these POT prices? Did I seriously mine 1 BTC in 2 days?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Just sold 11k POT for 23LTC. Not bad for one day of mining and some very early, very low trades.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What the heck is going on with these POT prices? Did I seriously mine 1 BTC in 2 days?


how many you got?

I just wish I did more tbh









nice its rising again!

420FTW


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> how many you got?
> 
> I just wish I did more tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice its rising again!
> 
> 420FTW


Well I dumped... now I just have a whole lot of LTC and am pacing back and forth trying to figure out what the heck just happened... I have literally pinched myself several times trying to figure out why someone is buying this up at these prices.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


Lol









POTCOIN TAKING DOGE TO ITS KNEES


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah lol, I wish I done some doge, I thought it was all a big joke.
> 
> I was just happy mining ltc & selling them on ebay, which tbh was really quite profitable for me. then I started switching when the diff got that high & I couldn't get 1 a day anymore.
> 
> now though im just mining whatever is most profitable & converting to bitcoin.
> 
> I think ive mined about 20 different alts lol. I still think doge isn't as profitable as people think it is?
> 
> its being manipulated to look that way


Did it all go well on ebay or were there any bad people ?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What the heck is going on with these POT prices? Did I seriously mine 1 BTC in 2 days?


IDK but I lowered my sell a little and BAM 19 LTC. It looks like the sub 200 orders were all eaten up with mine. To the moon? The 200 one was almost taken out as I was typing this. God damnit my luck is terrible lol. I should of just waited at 300 but I thought the market was dying.

Wait, nvm. I checked my order and somehow it went for 300? Hmmm *** ha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Just sold 11k POT for 23LTC. Not bad for one day of mining and some very early, very low trades.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Well I dumped... now I just have a whole lot of LTC and am pacing back and forth trying to figure out what the heck just happened... I have literally pinched myself several times trying to figure out why someone is buying this up at these prices.


TO MARS!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Well I dumped... now I just have a whole lot of LTC and am pacing back and forth trying to figure out what the heck just happened... I have literally pinched myself several times trying to figure out why someone is buying this up at these prices.


Bravo









I know what you will be mining tonight Lol

Its ganja Lol, Makes people do crazy things!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Still have another 15k to play with, oh I love this. I'm actually giddy, and it isn't from drinking!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Where you guys mining POT coin? Is it worth me starting to mine it now? Been mining DOGE again the last 36hours more or less


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Did it all go well on ebay or were there any bad people ?


nah it was all good!

I only ever cancelled one listing tbh because it was fishy!

other than that I made £454 on there?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

how much hash power do you have? More then 1.5, I'd say yeah. Go to pot.bitember.com


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> how much hash power do you have? More then 1.5, I'd say yeah. Go to pot.bitember.com


I have 2 7970's so I'm getting about 1300KHash, would that be enough?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

You'd get maybe roughly 1750 POT a day.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Still have another 15k to play with, oh I love this. I'm actually giddy, and it isn't from drinking!


Me too, its actually great seeing some real nice profit for a change?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> waazzup
> 
> have you sold any yet? I just sold them all incase it tanked Lol
> 
> Not to worry though, will have some more later, I hope it keeps going up, its all nice earnings anyway!


No I can't bring myself to sell - particularly after getting it so wrong so often. It just seems a bit premature to sell before it gets on big exchanges, but maybe I have no instinct for the profit.
A big volume on an exchange could tank the price or be manipulated upwards, depends what people are doing.

Oop, price went to 0002 - doubled since earlier today. Good call Mr Dogbiscuit.

I think the thing about this is it's built around something that's a serious issue that people really feel passionate about, and tends to be people who have a high level of curiosity for new things so they won't be afraid to get into crypto.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I have 2 7970's so I'm getting about 1300KHash, would that be enough?


No No NOOOOooooo

All the POTS are mine! mine mine mine lol









nah just kidding join bitember!


----------



## MotO

Pot is dead. Don't mine it. No profits. Look elsewhere.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Pot is dead. Don't mine it. No profits. Look elsewhere.


yeah it just tanked real bad! Don't bother & dump it while you can


----------



## barkinos98

Is 5x7950 a good investment?
I have a feeling it is but with the ASICs rolling in :/


----------



## revro

lol doge is crashing, well i mean total mining. the total hasrate went from 106GH to 69GH at this moment
yesterday i mined 17h 1650doge, today i mined 13h and have 2050 already









best
revro


----------



## dogbiscuit

I can't see the freshmarket websie any more - DDoS'd ?

BTW, are people into crypto t-shirts, I have lots of ideas and a couple of prototypes made up ?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I can't see the freshmarket websie any more - DDoS'd ?
> 
> BTW, are people into crypto t-shirts, I have lots of ideas and a couple of prototypes made up ?


Works for me.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I can't see the freshmarket websie any more - DDoS'd ?
> 
> BTW, are people into crypto t-shirts, I have lots of ideas and a couple of prototypes made up ?


It's https now. Maybe that's why?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Works for me.


no no no its broken!







someones stealing all the POT!


----------



## Matt26LFC

OK guys, signed up and hashing as we speak. Hopefully I can hit up some quick LTC


----------



## incog

If I see crypto mining as an interesting challenge with the possibility of making some money off of it, am I doing it right?

Last few pages of this thread had me stop mining gabe coins and starting potcoins. I'm trusting you all.

It's not like I have much to lose anyway!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> If I see crypto mining as an interesting challenge with the possibility of making some money off of it, am I doing it right?
> 
> Last few pages of this thread had me stop mining gabe coins and starting potcoins. I'm trusting you all.
> 
> It's not like I have much to lose anyway!


You will be quite happy then! & yes its best to listen to people in here 90% of the time?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Works for me.


I panicked a bit when my POT took over an hour to confirm deposits on that trading site, then the site went down. But it works for me again. I traded my day and a half worth of mining coins for just under 2 LTC.

Also worth noting, Vault of Satoshi lets you trade your DOGE for fiat money!

https://www.vaultofsatoshi.com/orderbook


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> You will be quite happy then! & yes its best to listen to people in here 90% of the time?


noone listens to me, im that evil guy thats trying to make cryptsy better for trading


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> noone listens to me, im that evil guy thats trying to make cryptsy better for trading


put in a bug then where it steals 0.0001% every 5 transactions









du eeet du eeet du eeet!

nah just joking!

Cryptsy has been a lot more Fluid for me lately


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> noone listens to me, im that evil guy thats trying to make cryptsy better for trading


tell them to add nutcoins!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> tell them to add nutcoins!


its come up in meetings for several coins, we just finished adding fedoracoin, ronpaulcoin, and a few others. we arent sure what the next set of coins will be yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> put in a bug then where it steals 0.0001% every 5 transactions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> du eeet du eeet du eeet!
> 
> nah just joking!
> 
> Cryptsy has been a lot more Fluid for me lately


lots of backend work has been done lately, if your wondering why incoming transfers are slow on some coins, its because we wait for the proper confirms from the network.

all withdrawals including BTC require an email authentication to confirm the transaction, so dont hit withdraw and think it will happen instantly. after confirmation we send them to your wallet, network confirm time varies on all coins.


----------



## incog

is Cryptsy where you exchange the different coins for each other?

Is it best to exchange coins for bitcoin and then bitcoin for real money?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> is Cryptsy where you exchange the different coins for each other?
> 
> Is it best to exchange coins for bitcoin and then bitcoin for real money?


Cryptsy has the most kinds of coins out of any exchange, but they won't have the very new or more "undergound" coins like Pot, Nut, etc. Some people swear by it, others find it too laggy for real-time trading. It only deals with cryptocurrency, not regular money. You'd have move your BTC to one of the other sites that buys Bitcoin for cash like Coinbase or Local Bitcoins.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> is Cryptsy where you exchange the different coins for each other?
> 
> Is it best to exchange coins for bitcoin and then bitcoin for real money?


Yes, yes & yes.

if your new to all this its pretty simple

mine the most profitable coin,
exchange for bitcoin, litecoin etc
sell the BTC,LTC at another exchange like mt gox, btc-e etc


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ivan mate now you are here i shall ask you this question:
> the 1500W strider doesnt have enough connectors for 5 cards so technically buying one single PSU and waiting another week for it to come is worse than buying 2x 800W powersupplies.
> the 800W ones can support tops 4 and the 1000W version of that might not be available. what would you do?
> I dont think anyone makes a psu with 10 6 pin PCIe connectors, so i have to go dual psu route i guess, amirite?


NZXT Hale 90 V2, or Corsair HX850 x 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> From my previous post, I get free electricity at night and would want to utilize my 3930k.


Still, doesn't change the fact that mining protoshares is way more profitable with your cpu.
Head here: ypool.net, read the howtos, download miner and have fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is 5x7950 a good investment?
> I have a feeling it is but with the ASICs rolling in :/


Sure is...asic who? Those are all scams and fairy tales bro...or not worth it. 2x the cost per kh/s, with way lower power draw. It's for sissies, real men use gpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> is Cryptsy where you exchange the different coins for each other?
> 
> Is it best to exchange coins for bitcoin and then bitcoin for real money?


It's the easiest way normally...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ivan mate now you are here i shall ask you this question:
> the 1500W strider doesnt have enough connectors for 5 cards so technically buying one single PSU and waiting another week for it to come is worse than buying 2x 800W powersupplies.
> the 800W ones can support tops 4 and the 1000W version of that might not be available. what would you do?
> I dont think anyone makes a psu with 10 6 pin PCIe connectors, so i have to go dual psu route i guess, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> NZXT Hale 90 V2, or Corsair HX850 x 2.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> From my previous post, I get free electricity at night and would want to utilize my 3930k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, doesn't change the fact that mining protoshares is way more profitable with your cpu.
> Head here: ypool.net, read the howtos, download miner and have fun.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is 5x7950 a good investment?
> I have a feeling it is but with the ASICs rolling in :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure is...asic who? Those are all scams and fairy tales bro...or not worth it. 2x the cost per kh/s, with way lower power draw. It's for sissies, real men use gpus.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> is Cryptsy where you exchange the different coins for each other?
> 
> Is it best to exchange coins for bitcoin and then bitcoin for real money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the easiest way normally...
Click to expand...

Hmm, i see but neither of those psu's are available in turkey :/
I'm either going 1050W+700W or 1200W (FSP Aurum, has the same OEM as AX1200 iirc) and a 600W to side with it, the 1050W ones i've seen being used on various rigs so i know its good, its also the thing we used for my friend's 20 rig mine, has been going well running 4 cards off of it.

What i can later on do is when i have enough profits, i can sell my current stuff and then get those psu's you've said.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> its come up in meetings for several coins, we just finished adding fedoracoin, ronpaulcoin, and a few others. we arent sure what the next set of coins will be yet.
> lots of backend work has been done lately, if your wondering why incoming transfers are slow on some coins, its because we wait for the proper confirms from the network.
> 
> all withdrawals including BTC require an email authentication to confirm the transaction, so dont hit withdraw and think it will happen instantly. after confirmation we send them to your wallet, network confirm time varies on all coins.


Tell them their crap awful hanging orders wiped at least 12 litecoin from me.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Hmm, i see but neither of those psu's are available in turkey :/
> I'm either going 1050W+700W or 1200W (FSP Aurum, has the same OEM as AX1200 iirc) and a 600W to side with it, the 1050W ones i've seen being used on various rigs so i know its good, its also the thing we used for my friend's 20 rig mine, has been going well running 4 cards off of it.
> 
> What i can later on do is when i have enough profits, i can sell my current stuff and then get those psu's you've said.


ive got 2 R9 270s (dual 6 pin connections) drawing on an HX750 just fine, it doesnt even get warm, guranteed i can draw another card on the same psu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Tell them their crap awful hanging orders wiped at least 12 litecoin from me.


dont be so negative please. we're working on that, when a coin gets a huge volume going on in a short time in trades, orders hang due to the system catching slight lag. the issue is being worked on i assure you, its just going to take a bit to get load balancing working properly as we've recently located to better servers.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> its come up in meetings for several coins, we just finished adding fedoracoin, ronpaulcoin, and a few others. we arent sure what the next set of coins will be yet.
> lots of backend work has been done lately, if your wondering why incoming transfers are slow on some coins, its because we wait for the proper confirms from the network.
> 
> all withdrawals including BTC require an email authentication to confirm the transaction, so dont hit withdraw and think it will happen instantly. after confirmation we send them to your wallet, network confirm time varies on all coins.


What about COYE eh?
It's under the name of KOI and COXE now so exchanges dont get lawsuits.
Multiple exchanges are taking it in now.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> its come up in meetings for several coins, we just finished adding fedoracoin, ronpaulcoin, and a few others. we arent sure what the next set of coins will be yet.
> lots of backend work has been done lately, if your wondering why incoming transfers are slow on some coins, its because we wait for the proper confirms from the network.
> 
> all withdrawals including BTC require an email authentication to confirm the transaction, so dont hit withdraw and think it will happen instantly. after confirmation we send them to your wallet, network confirm time varies on all coins.
> 
> 
> 
> What about COYE eh?
> It's under the name of KOI and COXE now so exchanges dont get lawsuits.
> Multiple exchanges are taking it in now.
Click to expand...

What exchanges mate?
I got like 20k i want to get rid of, no real use as it seems :/


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Still, doesn't change the fact that mining protoshares is way more profitable with your cpu.
> Head here: ypool.net, read the howtos, download miner and have fun.


I'm sorry but you don't need to tell me what to do. I ask if anyone could help and if you can't then just pass along. I don't like ypool. Their fees are high and the information on their page is near non existent. Everything is extremely vague and no pool should need a wiki, which is also a terrible (single) page.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> What exchanges mate?
> I got like 20k i want to get rid of, no real use as it seems :/


- KOI on cryptorush.in Username: cryptorush Password : Dsdhoide84983420
- COXE on crycurex.com
- COYE on beedui.com
- COYE on poloniex.com


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> - KOI on cryptorush.in Username: cryptorush Password : Dsdhoide84983420
> - COXE on crycurex.com
> - COYE on beedui.com
> - COYE on poloniex.com


What's that user name and password for? Can't seem to log in anywhere with that


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> I'm sorry but you don't need to tell me what to do. I ask if anyone could help and if you can't then just pass along. I don't like ypool. Their fees are high and the information on their page is near non existent. Everything is extremely vague and no pool should need a wiki, which is also a terrible (single) page.


Just trying to help, no hard feelings...ypool has proprietary software for mining which some might consider not so cool, but well, it is faster and they do get more blocks than the competition.
If you don't like it you can try beeeeer.org which has open source stuff.
As for regular coins like doge, you can try with cpuminer, the one with the latest AVX optimizations would work fine with your chip: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cpuminer/files/pooler-cpuminer-2.3.2-win64.zip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's that user name and password for? Can't seem to log in anywhere with that


Seems like a coynie pool user...


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So, I don't know what else to do to get sgminer to work, what all do I have to do?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I downloaded the 280x optimized files, they came out as .bin files, but would open with vlc. Now sgminer says it cannot open them. How do I set them so they can be opened by it?


----------



## Vinnces

How long does Freshmarket take for deposit to show up??


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I downloaded the 280x optimized files, they came out as .bin files, but would open with vlc. Now sgminer says it cannot open them. How do I set them so they can be opened by it?


You just leave them inside the same folder as the exe file...make sure to use the same settings as the bin file (ergo, w 256, lookup gap 2).
If you erase your previous bin files and start sgminer it shouldn't make new bin files and use the optimized ones instead.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ive got 2 R9 270s (dual 6 pin connections) drawing on an HX750 just fine, it doesnt even get warm, guranteed i can draw another card on the same psu.
> dont be so negative please. we're working on that, when a coin gets a huge volume going on in a short time in trades, orders hang due to the system catching slight lag. the issue is being worked on i assure you, its just going to take a bit to get load balancing working properly as we've recently located to better servers.


Negative ? That's hundreds of quid. If this was regulated I could sue. as it's a cowboy operation I've just got loss.
How about I take a few hundred from your wallet and say don't be negative ?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well now, it just says waiting for work to be available from pools. I'm trying middlecoin, could that be a problem?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Negative ? That's hundreds of quid. If this was regulated I could sue. as it's a cowboy operation I've just got loss.
> How about I take a few hundred from your wallet and say don't be negative ?


now now dog? no fighting


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's that user name and password for? Can't seem to log in anywhere with that


Sorry bout that, the website used to be passworded because it was in a beta state. Guess you dont need those credentials anymore.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> How long does Freshmarket take for deposit to show up??


Minutes. Are you that impatient lol?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Well now, it just says waiting for work to be available from pools. I'm trying middlecoin, could that be a problem?


My miner is failing over to useast.middlecoin.com since middlecoin.com is unavailable right now.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

By the way how much do you guy think 2900KH/s for 2 day is worth?

I'm selling my hashes on ebay and the bid is at 63. Not bad compared to mining LTC or at middlecoin, but pot seems to be high.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

yeah, found that out. Got onto multipool, kinda annoyed. I don't really see a difference in the hash compared to cgminer


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Minutes. Are you that impatient lol?


Took more like 45 min lol.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> dont be so negative please. we're working on that, when a coin gets a huge volume going on in a short time in trades, orders hang due to the system catching slight lag. the issue is being worked on i assure you, its just going to take a bit to get load balancing working properly as we've recently located to better servers.


You work for cryptsy? You should try to get nut on and then give us an early heads up:thumb:


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> You work for cryptsy? You should try to get nut on and then give us an early heads up:thumb:


Not just that, add NUT deposit addresses to our accounts first, so we can do some trading right off the bat and make some nice profits.









Jokes aside, it would be nice for Cryptsy to add Nutcoin though.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> now now dog? no fighting


Where's the fight ?
Shafting people for litecoin using a god-awful exchange is taking candy from a baby.
What am I going to do, put in a request for compensation from the stinky-as-catsick rotten rusty old server pile of mismanaged, money losing, maggot infested garbage that is cryptsy and it's cosmically sucking admins and tech staff who right now are spending the fees they got from my botched orders ?

No I think it's a slice of tough titty cake for me.

Everyone knows the orders hang, people here have seen it, hopefully not too many have been as unfortunate as me but I wouldn't bet on it.
I wouldn't bet on cryptsy either.


----------



## CravinR1

Selling hash is asking for a PayPal dispute


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Vault of Satoshi opened a DOGE/USD exchange. I have not used the site but it sounds neat.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Where's the fight ?


Yo Babba

My Ends, Levy in manny! Come on Bro, Lets hav it!









Seriously though dog?







do you ever have anything positive to say!

I think you need to change your negative outlook on things & start to look at the positive more.

Cryptsy is improving & ive noticed quite a difference in the last couple of weeks, the fact you say that you lost money is well ?

trying to fast trade or trade on any exchange is pretty much the same anywhere, its a risk! so orders can hang anywhere really, some you win, some you lose!

hey I lost like 0.12 on a LOT trade I had left? but I aint whining about it lol

Cheer up lad! learn to let things go & just let it be? Be happy & you will live longer


----------



## thrgk

guys, i just screwed up bad. I accidently had freshmarket send my .75LTC to my LOT address, instead of my LTC address, am i screwed or could they undo it and send to the correct address?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> guys, i just screwed up bad. I accidently had freshmarket send my .75LTC to my LOT address, instead of my LTC address, am i screwed or could they undo it and send to the correct address?


Screwed up...check, double check and triple check addresses and amounts every time.


----------



## thrgk

ah, that sucks, but better then it being a lot of coins lol. I contacted them just in case, but not expecting to get em back.


----------



## Nhb93

I get small amounts of artifacting when I start my machine to mine, is this normal? I lowered intensity to 14, still there. Only a little and only at the top of the screen near the the address bar.

Make that all the time, actually. It's kind of getting in the way of using my PC normally for surfing this thread.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What the heck is going on with these POT prices? Did I seriously mine 1 BTC in 2 days?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Just sold 11k POT for 23LTC. Not bad for one day of mining and some very early, very low trades.


I envy your larger mining setups. I'm down one card and it's up to a lone 7970 to make any profit. Still happy with my sale at 0.001 LTC/POT even if it has gone up. My plan is sell every 1000 I mine no matter what the current price.


----------



## note235

I have 4 270x in my rig and it seems that they run at stock voltage
im trying to undervolt them and trixx reports them at 1.1v but cgminer and gpuz report it as being 1.2xx

im using this in cgminer
"gpu-vddc" : "1.100"


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Screwed up...check, double check and triple check addresses and amounts every time.


are you sure no way to get it back? on the forum it says the transaction should not of gone through because it would of known it was a invalid address. its still pending so maybe fresh market can help out. who knows


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I get small amounts of artifacting when I start my machine to mine, is this normal? I lowered intensity to 14, still there. Only a little and only at the top of the screen near the the address bar.
> 
> Make that all the time, actually. It's kind of getting in the way of using my PC normally for surfing this thread.


Is it overclock? Mabye it's overheating?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Is it overclock? Mabye it's overheating?


No overclock, temps sitting at a steady 76C.

On another note, ScryptoMiners is reporting a lot less hash than GUIMiner is showing.

EDIT: Yeah, it's about 25% less hash showing than I should be getting. Wish I could figure out why.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> are you sure no way to get it back? on the forum it says the transaction should not of gone through because it would of known it was a invalid address. its still pending so maybe fresh market can help out. who knows


I accidentally sent my LTC to my user name after my password manager accidentally filled in the address box with it and I didn't notice. I opened a support ticket and they put it back into my account. If the address was invalid(should be since it wasn't an LTC address) then they'll do the same.


----------



## thrgk

yep they just replied and they said they will credit it in a bit. hopefully they do.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yep they just replied and they said they will credit it in a bit. hopefully they do.


I did the same thing with my LTC, I sent my LTC to a BTC address. I contacted FreshMarket and I got my LTC back! So you should be good!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Guys, I have a question for you. My friend had been mining, but stopped for awhile. Well, today I was helping him set everything back up, when I realized that his miner (7950) was only mining at 70kh/s. Looking at msi afterburner, all the values were 0. Tried uninstalling it and installing the newest version, same thing. Tried rebooting, same thing. Sapphire TRIXX, same thing. He had the hdmi cord in the motherboard instead, so I thought that might be it. Installed into the gfx card, screen boots to bios options, then says windows corporation with the loading bar (Windows 7), and then goes back to flashing input. Gfx card spins, and gets that far, so I know it isn't destroyed. What could it be?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Guys, I have a question for you. My friend had been mining, but stopped for awhile. Well, today I was helping him set everything back up, when I realized that his miner (7950) was only mining at 70kh/s. Looking at msi afterburner, all the values were 0. Tried uninstalling it and installing the newest version, same thing. Tried rebooting, same thing. Sapphire TRIXX, same thing. He had the hdmi cord in the motherboard instead, so I thought that might be it. Installed into the gfx card, screen boots to bios options, then says windows corporation with the loading bar (Windows 7), and then goes back to flashing input. Gfx card spins, and gets that far, so I know it isn't destroyed. What could it be?


Does the card still run? Like boot up to windows and play games at the expected framerate? Try using DDU to wipe drivers and reinstall?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I don't know about games, but when trying to boot to windows, it will start, and will get to the windows loading bar, then tv will go into black screen input mode. It may be old drivers or something, I'll have to try ddu to see if that is the case. I hope it isn't destroyed, but I don't think it is really. If it can get to loading screen, that to me says that its ok.


----------



## Roulette Run

If anybody's interested, it looks like a brand new version of cgminer was released today. Someone was asking what file they should download to get it over on the bitcointalk Nutcoin thread and I stumbled onto it and if that posting time is EST, it was just put up within the last two hours: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If anybody's interested, it looks like a brand new version of cgminer was released today. Someone was asking what file they should download to get it over on the bitcointalk Nutcoin thread and I stumbled onto it and if that posting time is EST, it was just put up within the last two hours: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/


Nice! I'll wait for some feedback on how it does compared to the current.

EDIT: Never mind read it wrong. Thought it said cuda instead of cg.


----------



## ccRicers

Does this new cgminer support GPU mining, though?


----------



## incog

So what's relevant with a new miner? Increased hash rates or something?

Where should I be selling potcoins btw?


----------



## barkinos98

Do you guys hold on to your tips or sell them as soon as you mine them?
I've racked around 1.4m of them and they seem quite worth it


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Yo Babba
> 
> My Ends, Levy in manny! Come on Bro, Lets hav it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever have anything positive to say!
> 
> I think you need to change your negative outlook on things & start to look at the positive more.
> 
> Cryptsy is improving & ive noticed quite a difference in the last couple of weeks, the fact you say that you lost money is well ?
> 
> trying to fast trade or trade on any exchange is pretty much the same anywhere, its a risk! so orders can hang anywhere really, some you win, some you lose!
> 
> hey I lost like 0.12 on a LOT trade I had left? but I aint whining about it lol
> 
> Cheer up lad! learn to let things go & just let it be? Be happy & you will live longer


cheerful, but you need a concept of fair business and decent service. Retain your wealth and you will live longer, lose it and statistically your life is shortened. Cryptsy's rubber-band-and-chewing-gum operation has helped shorten my life, reduce my economic opportunities and sets the entire crypto currency enterprise in a bad light.

And how do we know it isn't deliberate ? Finance in the dollar world is crooked and riddled with conspiracy, exchanges in the crypto world have disappeared taking everyone's money, pumps are organised and people shafted as a matter of course - it would be naive to think bad intent isn't at least a possibility when things go wrong.

You can bet if I took money from THEM then there would be howls. I deserve better, you deserve better, let's have some guarantee schemes to make sure that they pay for their own mistakes rather than their customers. If this happened on a proper stock market there would be police involvement.
I ain't using them again.


----------



## chronicfx

Is something wrong with my middlecoin payout the last couple days? I have 3.3 Mh/s average 24/7. My last four payouts were in the 0.035 - 0.040 BTC range ($33-40). Problem is I watch coinwarz like a hawk and dogecoin stayed lowest $45 - highest $60 for my hasrate the entire time. Why are my payouts lower than this threshold? I could expect a little lower, but I feel like something is amiss when dogecoin is hovering at $50 and my payout is $35. Anyone have some insight? I have been using USeast with a 45ms ping (when I tested it last week). Thanks


----------



## dathaeus

LMAO, ummmmmmmmm........... sigh, would be nice... weird glitch:


----------



## thrgk

yep they just replied and they said they will credit it in a bit. hopefully they do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I did the same thing with my LTC, I sent my LTC to a BTC address. I contacted FreshMarket and I got my LTC back! So you should be good!


well they said they would credit me " in a little bit" but I woke up this morning 7 hours later and it is not there. I'll check the wallet and see if they credited there.


----------



## dathaeus

Just got the killawatt and testing... very confused at why my Gigabyte mobo + Sempron 145 + 4GB RAM + flash drive = 390W... Is that right? I thought these mobos take 100W or so.

The 7950 pulls 220W and the 270 pulls 125W... that a much larger differential than I thought the specs say, 200vs150, am I missing something here? Then its really no brainer I prefer the 270 at 480 vs 650 hash, and the 270 ran more stable.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Is something wrong with my middlecoin payout the last couple days? I have 3.3 Mh/s average 24/7. My last four payouts were in the 0.035 - 0.040 BTC range ($33-40). Problem is I watch coinwarz like a hawk and dogecoin stayed lowest $45 - highest $60 for my hasrate the entire time. Why are my payouts lower than this threshold? I could expect a little lower, but I feel like something is amiss when dogecoin is hovering at $50 and my payout is $35. Anyone have some insight? I have been using USeast with a 45ms ping (when I tested it last week). Thanks


I use them too and it really depends on how well the trading goes and how alt coins are doing in general. Last week I was averaging $75 a day, this week it has been around $50, but as I said it depends on how well trading goes. I would also suspect that a large pull like Middlecoin is not going to get top dollar for their alt coins due to the massive amount they would be hitting the exchange with. If you have the time, it is always better to mine the coins yourself (through a pool that pays in those coins) and trade them yourself. Middlecoin is about making it easy since they do all the work for you and not about getting top dollar for your hash rate.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> I have 4 270x in my rig and it seems that they run at stock voltage
> im trying to undervolt them and trixx reports them at 1.1v but cgminer and gpuz report it as being 1.2xx
> 
> im using this in cgminer
> "gpu-vddc" : "1.100"


Voltage control in cgminer is broken for some cards. My 7970's run at 1.088 (1.008 effective) set in afterburner but cgminer still reads them as 1.256, whereas GPU-z says the correct 1.008v. Leave that command out of your .bat and config and change it with afterburner/trixx and verify with a different program like GPU-z









Msi afterburner has the option to show either set volts or actual (effective w/ Vdroop) volts which is why I prefer it to the others. Happy mining!

-Strat

Edit: if you're using that line of code in a config file, I think you need to put it in like so for 4 cards: "gpu-vddc" : "1.100, 1.100, 1.100, 1.100"


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> So what's relevant with a new miner? Increased hash rates or something?
> 
> Where should I be selling potcoins btw?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Does this new cgminer support GPU mining, though?


I don't really know a thing about it, I just know there was a guy asking about which file on the page he should download to get cgminer and when I went to find it so I could describe to him which file to download, I happened to see the publishing date and noted that it was just posted, other than that, I can't tell you a thing about it. I was just trying to alert people in case they might want to try it.

http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/


----------



## thrgk

yep they just replied and they said they will credit it in a bit. hopefully they do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I did the same thing with my LTC, I sent my LTC to a BTC address. I contacted FreshMarket and I got my LTC back! So you should be good!


BTW how long did it take them to refund the coins? been 12hrs since they replied saying they would but still haven't gotten them. did they refund them to your acct or wallet?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yep they just replied and they said they will credit it in a bit. hopefully they do.
> BTW how long did it take them to refund the coins? been 12hrs since they replied saying they would but still haven't gotten them. did they refund them to your acct or wallet?


maybe they are located on other end of the world and they have night now and now 24h service


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> cheerful, but you need a concept of fair business and decent service. Retain your wealth and you will live longer, lose it and statistically your life is shortened. Cryptsy's rubber-band-and-chewing-gum operation has helped shorten my life, reduce my economic opportunities and sets the entire crypto currency enterprise in a bad light.
> 
> And how do we know it isn't deliberate ? Finance in the dollar world is crooked and riddled with conspiracy, exchanges in the crypto world have disappeared taking everyone's money, pumps are organised and people shafted as a matter of course - it would be naive to think bad intent isn't at least a possibility when things go wrong.
> 
> You can bet if I took money from THEM then there would be howls. I deserve better, you deserve better, let's have some guarantee schemes to make sure that they pay for their own mistakes rather than their customers. If this happened on a proper stock market there would be police involvement.
> I ain't using them again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Tell them their crap awful hanging orders wiped at least 12 litecoin from me.


it isnt crooked. i can assure you of that. its system problems that are being fixed, if you cant get over it, get out of crypto. ive seen other exchanges hang harder with multiple orders. we all have problems with huge volumes and the volume of trade on every coin grows daily, its hard to get hardware that can keep up.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> it isnt crooked. i can assure you of that. its system problems that are being fixed, if you cant get over it, get out of crypto. ive seen other exchanges hang harder with multiple orders. we all have problems with huge volumes and the volume of trade on every coin grows daily, its hard to get hardware that can keep up.


Get 4p 15 core Xeons? Or maybe 8p 15 core with Teslas for acceleration?

And maybe some PCIe SSD. You know you have the money for it.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I don't know about games, but when trying to boot to windows, it will start, and will get to the windows loading bar, then tv will go into black screen input mode. It may be old drivers or something, I'll have to try ddu to see if that is the case. I hope it isn't destroyed, but I don't think it is really. If it can get to loading screen, that to me says that its ok.


Afterburners vaules are at 0?

Drivers, drivers, drivers.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So I gave some site my pot, they credited twice that. I'm trying to run with the money right now.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fleetfeather

Suggestion: deposit more coins with the site


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So I gave some site my pot, they credited twice that. I'm trying to run with the money right now.
> 
> Any suggestions?


same here. I'm depositing it all and running lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well my LTC is stuck at pending for half an hour now...

Anyways, is MCXFee worth it? How much fee do they charge on buying and selling? I have enough for 1 fee, but it seems that MCX lacks volume.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yep they just replied and they said they will credit it in a bit. hopefully they do.
> BTW how long did it take them to refund the coins? been 12hrs since they replied saying they would but still haven't gotten them. did they refund them to your acct or wallet?


They credited my account, and did it in about 4hrs. I opened a ticket at just after midnight and by around 4am I was refunded
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So I gave some site my pot, they credited twice that. I'm trying to run with the money right now.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Which site?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So I gave some site my pot, they credited twice that. I'm trying to run with the money right now.
> 
> Any suggestions?


which site?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Which site?


A new one. I can give you a link after my LTC withdraw goes through.


----------



## Synister

Anyone give me a quick diagnosis on why my PC keeps black screening when I start mining?
Well fire up cgminer, and after 5-10 mins get a black screen and reboot - not getting a BSOD or anything, and the card is running fine during gaming.

Any ideas to help me find the cause quickly?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Anyone give me a quick diagnosis on why my PC keeps black screening when I start mining?
> Well fire up cgminer, and after 5-10 mins get a black screen and reboot - not getting a BSOD or anything, and the card is running fine during gaming.
> 
> Any ideas to help me find the cause quickly?


blackscreen should stop with more volts, or lower OC


----------



## fleetfeather

Either the power supply overload (check power draw vs psu capacity) unstable gpu overclock (revert to stock during mining to check), or unstable cpu overclock (revert to stock during mining to check).

Those would be my first 3 guesses


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Anyone give me a quick diagnosis on why my PC keeps black screening when I start mining?
> Well fire up cgminer, and after 5-10 mins get a black screen and reboot - not getting a BSOD or anything, and the card is running fine during gaming.
> 
> Any ideas to help me find the cause quickly?


Sounds like it could be the PSU to me. Try undervolting.


----------



## Synister

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> blackscreen should stop with more volts, or lower OC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Either the power supply overload (check power draw vs psu capacity) unstable gpu overclock (revert to stock during mining to check), or unstable cpu overclock (revert to stock during mining to check).
> 
> Those would be my first 3 guesses


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Sounds like it could be the PSU to me. Try undervolting.






Hmmmm well the rig i'm running is the one in my Sig. The Cards an XFX 7950 (rev.3







the cheapo remakes - got as an RMA replacement for my 7970 pcb one) and is running 930 / 1250 (stock clocks are 925 - 1250 @ 1.25V) can't undervolt on this bios.... and it runs at 1000 1375 in BF4, crisis 3 etc

Might be the CPU overclock - have been tweaking this (put CnQ and C1E etc back on to save power when mining)

Should I only use CnQ after overclock (with offset volts) to get the benefits?

I know my OCZ 750W isn't the best - but had done me well so far. Hoping its not a PSU issue.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> 
> Hmmmm well the rig i'm running is the one in my Sig. The Cards an XFX 7950 (rev.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cheapo remakes - got as an RMA replacement for my 7970 pcb one) and is running 930 / 1250 (stock clocks are 925 - 1250 @ 1.25V) can't undervolt on this bios.... and it runs at 1000 1375 in BF4, crisis 3 etc
> 
> Might be the CPU overclock - have been tweaking this (put CnQ and C1E etc back on to save power when mining)
> 
> Should I only use CnQ after overclock (with offset volts) to get the benefits?
> 
> I know my OCZ 750W isn't the best - but had done me well so far. Hoping its not a PSU issue.


Check Event Viewer to see the error that comes up when this happens and let us know what it is.


----------



## thrgk

is POT done? Says no more work to do in cgminer.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> it isnt crooked. i can assure you of that. its system problems that are being fixed, if you cant get over it, get out of crypto. ive seen other exchanges hang harder with multiple orders. we all have problems with huge volumes and the volume of trade on every coin grows daily, its hard to get hardware that can keep up.


Wow, what kind of business fails it's customers and then says tough **** we don't care ? what an arrogant idiot you are.


----------



## Synister

I was getting an error to do with the RDP software I was using - don't know if this is causing the issue? 0x8898009b was the code - can't check now as i've shut the machine down and am at work. Was using Chrome RDP to fire the machine up after the heating dropped off : p


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is POT done? Says no more work to do in cgminer.


im still producing POT so idk maybe your pool is down


----------



## thrgk

http://pot.scryptominers.com/index.php thats the one i use. which do u use?


----------



## dealio

i just got my asrock h81 pro btc. it was a $60 preoder from newegg. restock price went up to $70, and it sold out immediately. amazon has some at $190









then this came out http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138394 . dont tell anyone







in case i need some for moar rigs


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> http://pot.scryptominers.com/index.php thats the one i use. which do u use?


http://pot.bitember.com

scratch that, apparently my pool died too.

all beta are on that it hard forked.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

And you are the worst pessimist I have seen? You think you could do a better job than them? Go right ahead. When you have this many coins, and this high of a volume to work with, there is the issue of constantly having to upgrade to keep up. Everyone can get on here and complain all they want, but until you are put in the situation, and understand it, I think we should all shut up. PCSarge is right to. You know that this market is one that is constantly expanding. Its still very new. There are growing pains. You should have accepted this fact when getting into it. No one guaranteed you would get everything you expected. I've been burned due to high loads a lot, have lost over 2btc worth of coins, but do I complain? No, I understand that it is extremely difficult to keep up.

And by the way, they are not even close to being the worst one. You all come on here and bash them daily, but I hear nothing when coinex and coinedup have problems. MCXnow was down for a long time, yet I heard no whining. Get the sticks out of your *sses, and understand that not everything is going to happen the way it should sometimes. This is a growing currency. You want to complain? How about complain to the idiots who cause the hang ups, the pump and dumpers, and people trying to control the market by throwing down huge amounts of coin at one time.

Cryptsy and other exchanges are constantly being ddos attack, having load problems, and then have to deal with all these people whining about its their fault, its their fault. They are doing everything they can to keep up, and I respect them immensely for that. Cryptsy has the most coins, the largest volume, and a very active support system. If they are crap, why do so many people still use them? Things are getting better, and I for one haven't had a problem with them for almost two months now.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> http://pot.bitember.com


back up now, must of been a bug or something. mining again. Think the price will stay up for the rest of today? crash tomorrow for chinese new year


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well my LTC is stuck at pending for half an hour now...
> 
> Anyways, is MCXFee worth it? How much fee do they charge on buying and selling? I have enough for 1 fee, but it seems that MCX lacks volume.


Well they just reopened only a couple days ago, and the person running the site is still working on getting it up and running 100% (XPM and DVC are not trading yet). All fees are 0.25% from what I see which includes buying, selling, and any withdrawals for the site.

One bonus of the site is that any balances you have on the site you earn interest on every six hours, interest rates verify from coin to coin.

The mcxFEEs will be a tricky investment because they really depend on how well the site does. If they only stick with the coins they have now and aren't willing to add new ones then I think they will remain a small volume exchange. Not saying they need to add everything under the sun like Cryptsy, but I would like to see them add some coins over the next couple weeks/months.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Well they just reopened only a couple days ago, and the person running the site is still working on getting it up and running 100% (XPM and DVC are not trading yet). All fees are 0.25% from what I see which includes buying, selling, and any withdrawals for the site.
> 
> One bonus of the site is that any balances you have on the site you earn interest on every six hours, interest rates verify from coin to coin.
> 
> The mcxFEEs will be a tricky investment because they really depend on how well the site does. If they only stick with the coins they have now and aren't willing to add new ones then I don't think they will remain a small volume exchange. Not saying they need to add everything under the sun like Cryptsy, but I would like to see them add some coins over the next couple weeks/months.


There's a really good chance that they will be adding doge, and xpm should be back up shortly. As for the FEE, I have one. Atm, not a lot of interest paid, but once the site gets back up to its old power, you can expect to get a decent amount.


----------



## dogbiscuit

So, lets have a look at this.
If your server dealer sold you a pile of crap, and your server blew out because they didn't anticipate load, would you be happy with a 'get over it, stop being negative' and no refund ?

"Cryptsy and other exchanges are constantly being ddos attack, having load problems, and then have to deal with all these people whining about its their fault, its their fault."

They don't suffer anything that other internet businesses don't suffer all day long.

Can you imagine Sony or Paypal telling their customers not to be negative if they get hacked or DDoS ?

These exchanges are providing a faulty service, that's their fault.

Where is the on site disclaimer saying that trades may fail and prices may be incorrect, and therefore you may lose money with no chance of recompense ?

I haven't seen it, but it should be there right in front of every customer.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> So, lets have a look at this.
> If your server dealer sold you a pile of crap, and your server blew out because they didn't anticipate load, would you be happy with a 'get over it, stop being negative' and no refund ?
> 
> "Cryptsy and other exchanges are constantly being ddos attack, having load problems, and then have to deal with all these people whining about its their fault, its their fault."
> 
> They don't suffer anything that other internet businesses don't suffer all day long.
> 
> Can you imagine Sony or Paypal telling their customers not to be negative if they get hacked or DDoS ?
> 
> These exchanges are providing a faulty service, that's their fault.
> 
> Where is the on site disclaimer saying that trades may fail and prices may be incorrect, and therefore you may lose money with no chance of recompense ?
> 
> I haven't seen it, but it should be there right in front of every customer.


give it a rest dog? if you don't like it! go tell cryptsy support?









damn I just noticed both my rigs had stopped mining on both pools?

anybody know whats going on?









seems all pools aren't submitting any shares really?


----------



## Nhb93

I think pot went down, I'm not really getting any hash at ScryptoMiners. I guess once it comes back up, I'll pull out my pot and sell it.


----------



## incog

i need a place to sell my point for ltc

pls

or maybei should hang onto it until it becomes next dogecoin


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I think pot went down, I'm not really getting any hash at ScryptoMiners. I guess once it comes back up, I'll pull out my pot and sell it.


yep! nothing is working?

scrypto's down
bitember is not doing anything

I need scrypto on so I can cashout,

seems freshmarket is down too,

good thing I cashed out most of it last night.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i just got my asrock h81 pro btc. it was a $60 preoder from newegg. restock price went up to $70, and it sold out immediately. amazon has some at $190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this came out http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138394 . dont tell anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case i need some for moar rigs


Can you run 6 GPU off of one MB?

And what CPU should you get if you get that MB?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yep! nothing is working?
> 
> scrypto's down
> bitember is not doing anything
> 
> I need scrypto on so I can cashout,
> 
> seems freshmarket is down too,
> 
> good thing I cashed out most of it last night.


Freshmarket posted a notice before going down saying they were going to migrate due to heavy load at 10am EST.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> i need a place to sell my point for ltc
> 
> pls
> 
> or maybei should hang onto it until it becomes next dogecoin


freshmarket.io but it is down right now?

seems all things POT related are under attack?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i just got my asrock h81 pro btc. it was a $60 preoder from newegg. restock price went up to $70, and it sold out immediately. amazon has some at $190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this came out http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138394 . dont tell anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case i need some for moar rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you run 6 GPU off of one MB?
Click to expand...

The Z87 G45 im going to buy supposedly works with 6 gpus, but you need to short the last one with an external wire. I can soon confirm if that board runs fine with 5, i have a friend which im trying to work it out with and mine on the route, which makes 5 boards running 5 cards


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Freshmarket posted a notice before going down saying they were going to migrate due to heavy load at 10am EST.


nice! at least they will be back pretty soon I guess?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yep! nothing is working?
> 
> scrypto's down
> bitember is not doing anything
> 
> I need scrypto on so I can cashout,
> 
> seems freshmarket is down too,
> 
> good thing I cashed out most of it last night.


Yea now all my POT is down, I cashed out tho, for some reason, when they refunded my .72 LTC, they doubled it, and my POT i deposited was doubled, and I bailed. Great timing, idk why they doubled it. made like 3 LTC in a day


----------



## KingT

How much Khash/s I can expect from HD7950 @ 1130/1600MHz in cgminer?

Right now I get ~under 600 which is in my opinion too low for these clocks (I=16, TC= 12288). Further increasing Intensity seems does not increase khash/s.

If someone could share the best config for this card I would really appreciate it.

CHEERS..


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> give it a rest dog? if you don't like it! go tell cryptsy support? rolleyes.gif


Have they ever given compensation for server failure ?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Can you run 6 GPU off of one MB?
> 
> And what CPU should you get if you get that MB?


I'm running 6 gpus off an MSI z77 Mpower board no mods just risers. The key for me was using windows 8 and the drivers from windows update and not AMD themselves. I'm thinking of making a write up on it to help people since I had a lot of issues getting everything working correctly at first.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea now all my POT is down, I cashed out tho, for some reason, when they refunded my .72 LTC, they doubled it, and my POT i deposited was doubled, and I bailed. Great timing, idk why they doubled it. made like 3 LTC in a day


How long did it take to withdraw your LTC? My LTC was pending for an hour before freshmarket went down.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea now all my POT is down, I cashed out tho, for some reason, when they refunded my .72 LTC, they doubled it, and my POT i deposited was doubled, and I bailed. Great timing, idk why they doubled it. made like 3 LTC in a day


now why don't I get that lucky lol.

I was cashing out at every 1000? I made 4.7 LTC out of 3000

now there is 810 stuck on scrypto? don't really matter though atm as Freshmarket is down so.
im Just wondering how long its been down for?

I will have to wait & see what happens now

on a positive note ive actually got pot mining again so I guess ill just stock up for now


----------



## PCSarge

the potcoin pools are being DDoSed by someone according to the bitember guys.


----------



## korruptedkaos

I know a pool that's running fine!

Its a secret though









I think ill keep this one quite for now


----------



## Matt26LFC

Sucks, I've got nearly 900 pot since last night! Back to mining DOGE until POT is back up! Anyone know if TIPS is going to do anything soon? Have friggin loads of them!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Have they ever given compensation for server failure ?


I don't know how many people have to tell you that 'we get it, you don't like them' for you to understand your story is tired and outdated. You are probably one of those guys who are still complaining about sweatshops and Nike.... Things change. Cryptsy had some problems, you got the short end, move on.... I have heard your story many times on here and again, it is quite outdated. Move along now if you can't deal with the problems of crypto and stop trying to get rich in a highly risky market.

Edit: And please, I am already anticipating the overly wordy response that you reiterate the same thing 10 times in the same sentence to try and prove a point, if you could spare me the time this once it would be great. I feel like we have to respond to you because you have outdated complaints that are really nothing more then misinformation at this point, I honestly believe Cryptsy will lead the game in exchanges, they are surely one of the most active in supporting and innovating their site.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> the potcoin pools are being DDoSed by someone according to the bitember guys.


sryptos back up!

Yay!


----------



## utnorris

What do you guys think about the HD7850 for $120 (after rebate)? My understanding is that they produce around 400KHs. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vinnces

Freshmarket back up.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't know how many people have to tell you that 'we get it, you don't like them' for you to understand your story is tired and outdated. You are probably one of those guys who are still complaining about sweatshops and Nike.... Things change. Cryptsy had some problems, you got the short end, move on.... I have heard your story many times on here and again, it is quite outdated. Move along now if you can't deal with the problems of crypto and stop trying to get rich in a highly risky market.
> 
> Edit: And please, I am already anticipating the overly wordy response that you reiterate the same thing 10 times in the same sentence to try and prove a point, if you could spare me the time this once it would be great. I feel like we have to respond to you because you have outdated complaints that are really nothing more then misinformation at this point, I honestly believe Cryptsy will lead the game in exchanges, they are surely one of the most active in supporting and innovating their site.


thank you for your kind words, we do our best to support the influx of high volume trades and more users using us every day. just yesterday along we had 12,000 new users register and start actively trading. its hard for any set of servers to keep up with the demand being asked of them, with the volumes we're moving around, expect a few trades to stick here and there. we're adding in servers as we go to compensate, it just takes time to configure them properly for load balancing.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Freshmarket back up.


bitembers back up too!

scrypto is still not working though but the site is up?

I want my POT Lol.










EDIT: scratch that, none of them are still working properly!


----------



## dogbiscuit

"You are probably one of those guys who are still complaining about sweatshops and Nike"

Whoah, what's this ? Ideological opposition to worker rights ? Or what ?

And what's this 'outdated' rubbish ?

If you've heard my story many times then you have a big problem on your hands, and a regular state of failure.

These aren't problems of crypto, this is a problem with an inadequate service that doesn't care about it's customers.

Crypto is a great idea, being used as an expendable lab rat is a very bad thing. That's why people want to leave fiat - the indifferent attitude of the people running the system and it's unreliability. Looks like those problems just transferred onto crypto currencies.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> now why don't I get that lucky lol.
> 
> I was cashing out at every 1000? I made 4.7 LTC out of 3000
> 
> now there is 810 stuck on scrypto? don't really matter though atm as Freshmarket is down so.
> im Just wondering how long its been down for?
> 
> I will have to wait & see what happens now
> 
> on a positive note ive actually got pot mining again so I guess ill just stock up for now


Yea, so far I made 3 LTC since yesterday at noon. Awesome income. When i accidently sent my .72LTC to the wrong wallet, when they refunded it, they sent 1.44LTC. Seems POT is really unstable, mines then stops, mines then stops. Really thinking of bailing out of all my coins for the chinese new year, then mine for that month holiday break and maybe buy some DOGE or btc low


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> "You are probably one of those guys who are still complaining about sweatshops and Nike"
> 
> Whoah, what's this ? Ideological opposition to worker rights ? Or what ?
> 
> And what's this 'outdated' rubbish ?
> 
> If you've heard my story many times then you have a big problem on your hands, and a regular state of failure.
> 
> These aren't problems of crypto, this is a problem with an inadequate service that doesn't care about it's customers.
> 
> Crypto is a great idea, being used as an expendable lab rat is a very bad thing. That's why people want to leave fiat - the indifferent attitude of the people running the system and it's unreliability. Looks like those problems just transferred onto crypto currencies.


Fact: nobody cares about your story anymore. It's outdated, and things have changed.

Fact: cryptsy is much better than it used to be, and gets better every day. They are really putting a lot of effort into making improvements to the site and it's responsiveness, and it is showing more every day.

Because of your hatred for cryptsy, I doubt you've even tried it recently, otherwise you would know it's much better than it was and that your story is a thing of the past and little more than misinformation now.

That is all.
-Strat


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Got new toys









It's sad how my 4.125Ghz dual core Pentium is capping GPU usage to 94%


----------



## barkinos98

Wait....
Did you just buy a 760 for PTS mining or as a daily card?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Got new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how my 4.125Ghz dual core Pentium is capping GPU usage to 94%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where is my overclocked bits buddy????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea, so far I made 3 LTC since yesterday at noon. Awesome income. When i accidently sent my .72LTC to the wrong wallet, when they refunded it, they sent 1.44LTC. Seems POT is really unstable, mines then stops, mines then stops. Really thinking of bailing out of all my coins for the chinese new year, then mine for that month holiday break and maybe buy some DOGE or btc low


Bitember is back on properly now!

hey look on the bright side, the diff has dropped? so more coins for me lol


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Bitember is back on properly now!
> 
> hey look on the bright side, the diff has dropped? so more coins for me lol


They do POT? http://pot.scryptominers.com/index.php is on and off


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Freshmarket back up.


no it isnt.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> no it isnt.


It was there for a few minutes, now its back down. so much POT trading going on!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> "You are probably one of those guys who are still complaining about sweatshops and Nike"
> 
> Whoah, what's this ? Ideological opposition to worker rights ? Or what ?
> 
> And what's this 'outdated' rubbish ?
> 
> If you've heard my story many times then you have a big problem on your hands, and a regular state of failure.
> 
> These aren't problems of crypto, this is a problem with an inadequate service that doesn't care about it's customers.
> 
> Crypto is a great idea, being used as an expendable lab rat is a very bad thing. That's why people want to leave fiat - the indifferent attitude of the people running the system and it's unreliability. Looks like those problems just transferred onto crypto currencies.


Actually everyone jumping on him for complaining is being a little bit too patient with cryptsy.

I've experienced the same issues before, and the problem with the site is they just keep adding coins non stop without spending more time trying to fix the problems they have at hand.
As for the suspicions, I'm pretty sure every exchange operator knows they can manipulate prices and also that they can make a lot of money buying cheap coins before adding them and then letting prices inflate. Can't blame them for that, with no regulations and the current volatility it's a pretty sure way of making tons of money.

As for cryptsy being better, yeah, it's slightly better but on the other hand you have exchanges like vircurex, btc-e or mcxnow that are solid as a rock, and way faster for trading.
Mcxnow in its prime had like 3x the volume of cryptsy and never lagged a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Where is my overclocked bits buddy????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Agreed!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> They do POT? http://pot.scryptominers.com/index.php is on and off


yep

http://pot.bitember.com


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yep
> 
> http://pot.bitember.com


Awesome! MORE POT!! MOOORE!

My comp froze, and at work, be home in like 2 hours, then will start mining more POT!!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> "You are probably one of those guys who are still complaining about sweatshops and Nike"
> 
> Whoah, what's this ? Ideological opposition to worker rights ? Or what ?
> 
> And what's this 'outdated' rubbish ?
> 
> If you've heard my story many times then you have a big problem on your hands, and a regular state of failure.
> 
> These aren't problems of crypto, this is a problem with an inadequate service that doesn't care about it's customers.
> 
> Crypto is a great idea, being used as an expendable lab rat is a very bad thing. That's why people want to leave fiat - the indifferent attitude of the people running the system and it's unreliability. Looks like those problems just transferred onto crypto currencies.


I'll just address this in order... First you are not catching what I am saying about people updating their views... Nike is now a leader in workers rights, but I'm sure you have not updated that view either (was the joke/point)

Your story is a problem of the past and I treat it as such, a cautionary tale about what can happen (which is quite obvious)

Crypto is a great idea, nobody MADE you into a labrat, you volunteered to be one when you decided you wanted to participate. This is an uncertain market where shady individuals are abundant. You are trying to cry wolf when there is none, so please stop. You complain about cryptsy and then talk about selling on freshmarket? Now that is a site with problems, I have been pulling orders at the last second for the last day to get higher prices. You want to talk about effed up programming, well there you go.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

On another note, is freshmarket down for everyone? I thought it was reported to be back up....


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> On another note, is freshmarket down for everyone? I thought it was reported to be back up....


Down for me.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Fact: nobody cares about your story anymore. It's outdated, and things have changed.
> 
> Fact: cryptsy is much better than it used to be, and gets better every day. They are really putting a lot of effort into making improvements to the site and it's responsiveness, and it is showing more every day.
> 
> Because of your hatred for cryptsy, I doubt you've even tried it recently, otherwise you would know it's much better than it was and that your story is a thing of the past and little more than misinformation now.
> 
> That is all.
> -Strat


I'm enjoying these authoritative statements of fact, disinterest, nobody, that is all etc. Quite the assumption of being representative of everybody - whoever this everybody is.
Why would I try something built by people who don't care about my loss ? What happens the next time ?
Why would I hand money to people who don't care ?
And now you're worried about future loss of profits due to FUD ?
Yeah, I have Fear Uncertainty and Doubt about these markets which have let me down.
You go get as many customers as you like - I've seen enough to know what to stay away from.

I've got to thnk about what Nike sweatshops have to do with all this now - an interesting mystery.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> On another note, is freshmarket down for everyone? I thought it was reported to be back up....


it was back up? now its down again?

it will sort itself out I guess, just have to be patient.

for the time being just get mining going again


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> On another note, is freshmarket down for everyone? I thought it was reported to be back up....


its down.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I'm enjoying these authoritative statements of fact, disinterest, nobody, that is all etc. Quite the assumption of being representative of everybody - whoever this everybody is.
> Why would I try something built by people who don't care about my loss ? What happens the next time ?
> Why would I hand money to people who don't care ?
> And now you're worried about future loss of profits due to FUD ?
> Yeah, I have Fear Uncertainty and Doubt about these markets which have let me down.
> You go get as many customers as you like - I've seen enough to know what to stay away from.
> 
> I've got to thnk about what Nike sweatshops have to do with all this now - an interesting mystery.


Dog please just give it a rest?









are you one of those people who rant & nag about stuff, but never actually do anything about it.

you state all these problems & then what are you doing about it? go & state these problems with whoever you have the problem with?

otherwise your doing nothing really!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Dog please just give it a rest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you one of those people who rant & nag about stuff, but never actually do anything about it.
> 
> you state all these problems & then what are you doing about it? go & state these problems with whoever you have the problem with?
> 
> otherwise your doing nothing really!


hes pushing said statements towards me and the rest of the cryptsy crew, and they are issues that were there and some have been long solved. hes just got a blister in his boot and wont give it up.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

The GTX 760 is for my "laptop"







Got it from a fellow Canadian on ebay for $220 shipped.

I have so much stuff to do but I'm too busy playing Shift and KF to do anything lol.

I did some programming 2 days ago, the user interface is almost complete but other parts not so much.

I have to finish an AIF for applying to Waterloo, solder my Alienware, build a laptop, so don't expect me to release something anytime soon.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hes pushing said statements towards me and the rest of the cryptsy crew, and they are issues that were there and some have been long solved. hes just got a blister in his boot and wont give it up.


yeah I know.

this isn't cryptsy support or there forums though, that's my point?

your just another user here like everybody else

he said it himself, he doesn't even use cryptsy

by the way good job on improving cryptsy, ive noticed anyway


----------



## ccRicers

Looks like the 7950 in my main PC is dead







I just water cooled it too.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Looks like the 7950 in my main PC is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just water cooled it too.


whats it doing?

no signal?


----------



## jdc122

can anyone help me with solo mining?

listen=1
daemon=1
server=1
gen=1
rpcuser=jdc122.1
rpcpassword=x
rpcallowip=192.168.0.*
rpcport=18217

just tells me "pool 0 slow/down or url or credential invalid."

"cgminer.exe --scrypt -o localhost -u jdc122.1 -p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192"

is my bat.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Is freshmarket still down for everyone? I put 800 Pots in and moments after it went down lol


----------



## thebufenator

So what exchanges handle POT?


----------



## revro

hmm so i will probably get 12k doge by end of today and then i will simply go and mine for few days nut coins to get possibly 200-300k in total. should be enough








i earn good money and have big savings, so i see coins more like long term investment/additional retirement savings, so i guess i get like 100-200k of each and then just wait years and years









anyway i got 2.4k doge yesterday as difficulty fell to 1000 when total hash was 69GH, and today i will net probably around 2k since diff is back at around 1300

best
revro


----------



## PCSarge

freshmarket is still dead.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So what exchanges handle POT?


Freshmarket which is down atm.


----------



## barkinos98

ANyone rocking Maximus IV Extreme-Z?
Or 890FXA-UD5H?

The M4E is a bit expensive but has onboard molex in 2 locations and i should be able to snag a cpu with it cheaper than the ones in my sig...
AMD on the other hand is half the price (with cpu) but has no mining-usable features :/


----------



## BulletSponge

Can anyone recommend a better online wallet than BTer for PTS? Several other new users and myself have not received transfers from ypool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ANyone rocking Maximus IV Extreme-Z?
> Or 890FXA-UD5H?
> 
> The M4E is a bit expensive but has onboard molex in 2 locations and i should be able to snag a cpu with it cheaper than the ones in my sig...
> AMD on the other hand is half the price (with cpu) but has no mining-usable features :/


Use z77x-ud3h, has a sata plug for pcie power...or use the rugged and tested and true, z87 g45. 6 gpu rig, 0 hassle: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=398955.0

Tested by myself as well. If you get usb cable risers with sense pin shorted you don't need to short anything with cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a better online wallet than BTer for PTS? Several other new users and myself have not received transfers from ypool.


You want a real wallet in your pc for pts...otherwise you won't get the benefits from holding them.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> freshmarket is still dead.


Hopefully if/when it reopens people will not have figured out how Overvalued the coin is.... I demand my 20+ LTC/day


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Hopefully if/when it reopens people will not have figured out how Overvalued the coin is.... I demand my 20+ LTC/day


i demand you donate ltc to those of us making 3-5 a day. lol jk


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, hopefully my 17 LTC is safe.

I opened up a ticket and freshmarket told me I have negative pot balance 'casue I spent the part where they double paid me.

Let's hope freshmarket didn't lose too much money by double paying everyone.


----------



## thrgk

The double balance I used, I sold the POT coins, and had the LTC withdraw pending just before the server went down. Hopefully it goes through before they know lol


----------



## PCSarge

it seems to be freshmarket is still down. that is so not cool


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Save me...


----------



## dealio

wow middlecoin, such lunar, very profit

tonight's payout will reach the moon again, last moon landing was saturday night if im not mistaken, you can still see it on the chart http://www.middlecoin.com/


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You want a real wallet in your pc for pts...otherwise you won't get the benefits from holding them.


Okay, I've downloaded and extracted a PTS wallet but have no idea on how to set it up. Is there a guide here on OCN as to the specifics?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, I've downloaded and extracted a PTS wallet but have no idea on how to set it up. Is there a guide here on OCN as to the specifics?


Try the following:

-Double click the executable file.
-Dance on your head.
-Jump through a hoop.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> The double balance I used, I sold the POT coins, and had the LTC withdraw pending just before the server went down. Hopefully it goes through before they know lol


We are boned: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=431365.msg4846362#msg4846362

Now we gotta pay them back or else our LTCs are stuck. Damn I got 17 LTC on there.


----------



## GaMbi2004

chose the wrong day to start looking into this bitcoin thing :S everything seams to be down and ppl have coins stuck all over the place









Should I just give up now? or is this not that common?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

So I think it is my processor that is borked. I got the second ASRock board in, this one from Newegg and it is doing the same thing, fans spin up, then turn off. Occasionally it will get past the BIOS splash screen but it crashes when trying to launch Windows repair. This really sucks....

Looks like it is back to trying to get all 5 cards to work on the UP7.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> We are boned: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=431365.msg4846362#msg4846362
> 
> Now we gotta pay them back or else our LTCs are stuck. Damn I got 17 LTC on there.


A man can hope!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So I think it is my processor that is borked. I got the second ASRock board in, this one from Newegg and it is doing the same thing, fans spin up, then turn off. Occasionally it will get past the BIOS splash screen but it crashes when trying to launch Windows repair. This really sucks....
> 
> Looks like it is back to trying to get all 5 cards to work on the UP7.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yikes. Good thing you *may* know what it is.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> whats it doing?
> 
> no signal?


No signal from the monitor, BIOS reports the PCIe speed either as "0x" or "Not Present" depending on what speed settings I use, and the card is not found by Device Manager or AMD CCC.

Strangely though it does get power from the PCIe cables. I can hook up the stock fan to the card and it would spin.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Yikes. Good thing you *may* know what it is.


Yah, but now I can't get the display to work using the UP7. I think it just hates ALL risers in general when the primary card is using one. It doesn't like the X1 riser or the X16 riser. This is just getting completely stupid. Might cut my losses with all this stuff and buy the ASIC from Amazon...


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> No signal from the monitor, BIOS reports the PCIe speed either as "0x" or "Not Present" depending on what speed settings I use, and the card is not found by Device Manager or AMD CCC.
> 
> Strangely though it does get power from the PCIe cables. I can hook up the stock fan to the card and it would spin.


I know this may sound stupid, but pull out all your ram/gpu & the mobo cmos battery, wait 10 mins & put it back.

see if it works?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I know this may sound stupid, but pull out all your ram/gpu & the mobo cmos battery, wait 10 mins & put it back.
> 
> see if it works?


The funny thing is, I actually had to do that right after I finished testing my water loop for leaks.

The PC wouldn't boot, and saw it had a DRAM error so I pressed the MemOK button, then reset CMOS, then took out one DIMM module until I found out it was preventing the boot. And all this before I saw the problems with my video card. I'm currently down to 2GB of usable RAM.

Maybe that DRAM error threw everything out of whack? There are many variables which makes it frustrating.

On the other hand I had already ordered 8 GB of RAM as an upgrade so who knows, maybe it will work when I install those.


----------



## korruptedkaos

freshmarkets back up again


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The funny thing is, I actually had to do that right after I finished testing my water loop for leaks.
> 
> The PC wouldn't boot, and saw it had a DRAM error so I pressed the MemOK button, then reset CMOS, then took out one DIMM module until I found out it was preventing the boot. And all this before I saw the problems with my video card. I'm currently down to 2GB of usable RAM.
> 
> Maybe that DRAM error threw everything out of whack? There are many variables which makes it frustrating.
> 
> On the other hand I had already ordered 8 GB of RAM as an upgrade so who knows, maybe it will work when I install those.


its just sometimes bios registry's go whackey,

removing the cmos battery for few minuites lets it reset them.
removing the ram just helps it quicker!

do you get a display screen @ the bios?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> its just sometimes bios registry's go whackey,
> 
> removing the cmos battery for few minuites lets it reset them.
> removing the ram just helps it quicker!
> 
> do you get a display screen @ the bios?


I'll know when I come back home. First thing I'll do is remove the CMOS battery.

I left my RAM in the motherboard when leak testing. That was probably not a good idea...


----------



## thrgk

freshmarket says if u try to trade, you'll get banned, think its worth trying? bot will crash soon anyway?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> freshmarket says if u try to trade, you'll get banned, think its worth trying? bot will crash soon anyway?


that's up to you?

ill trade it for you in the future if you want or maybe you could resign up & use a cryptsy or coinex address?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> that's up to you?
> 
> ill trade it for you in the future if you want or maybe you could resign up & use a cryptsy or coinex address?


Yea, think ill go for it, it'll take them forever to reply , and by then POT will crash, with the new year, i cannot see it staying high long


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> freshmarket says if u try to trade, you'll get banned, think its worth trying? bot will crash soon anyway?


You'll get banned if you tried to trade what?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea, think ill go for it, it'll take them forever to reply , and by then POT will crash, with the new year, i cannot see it staying high long


ive just been in & out with nearly 1500 to 2.25 LTC, it is some nice earnings atm, diff is getting high now though!

another 2 days & it wont be worth it anymore I think









you may be missing out though, which is something to think about?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Love all those freshmarket pairs, yummy!


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> chose the wrong day to start looking into this bitcoin thing :S everything seams to be down and ppl have coins stuck all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just give up now? or is this not that common?


Up to you really. Getting a GPU at a decent price will be the main barrier imo.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ive just been in & out with nearly 1500 to 2.25 LTC, it is some nice earnings atm, diff is getting high now though!
> 
> another 2 days & it wont be worth it anymore I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may be missing out though, which is something to think about?


Hehe, I could always send them to you to sell em, if you wouldn't mind









I already got them for some double deposits, as before they shut down, it went into my wallet!

And my amount is so small, they prolly don't care


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hehe, I could always send them to you to sell em, if you wouldn't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already got them for some double deposits, as before they shut down, it went into my wallet!
> 
> And my amount is so small, they prolly don't care


its not like you have the whole buy wall lol, besides who are these idiots buying potcoins at such stupid prices?


----------



## thrgk

HAHA no idea.

How long does xfer from exchange usually take? never did exchange xfer to wallet before. I know bter takes about an hour for the deposit to go through


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

thrgk, did they fix your double deposit?

My LTCs are still stuck even though the guy who closed my ticket said he is working on it. It has been 15 minutes since he closed it


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> HAHA no idea.
> 
> How long does xfer from exchange usually take? never did exchange xfer to wallet before. I know bter takes about an hour for the deposit to go through


mine was pretty instant & they have just got done confirming, it should go through pretty fast really


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> thrgk, did they fix your double deposit?
> 
> My LTCs are still stuck even though the guy who closed my ticket said he is working on it. It has been 15 minutes since he closed it


Mine are pending, but some went through this morning, only a few tho. I didnt email them that I got double coins/LTC. I am just gonna go for it and hope they didnt realize, especially with such a small amount.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> freshmarket says if u try to trade, you'll get banned, think its worth trying? bot will crash soon anyway?


The full statement on the site says "If you have doubled deposits please dont trade, create ticket. If you try to trade you could be automatically banned for cheating.". I think they mean that if you try to trade when you have doubled deposits, they will ban you for cheating and using your (unrightful) double deposits.


----------



## salamachaa

What do you guys think of gabencoin?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> What do you guys think of gabencoin?


From what I have read, it seems to be dead. Give it 3 days though.


----------



## thrgk

withdraw still pending, OMG ban me or deposit it already, jesus lol


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> From what I have read, it seems to be dead. Give it 3 days though.


What happens in 3 days? The subreddit for it seems to be growing rather quickly.


----------



## ccRicers

What pool(s) do you use for mining POT? Scryptominers has gone down a few times today.


----------



## Nhb93

I started using Bitember for potcoin today and it seems to be giving me pretty steady hash readings.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I started using Bitember for potcoin today and it seems to be giving me pretty steady hash readings.


registration is closed though?

stay on scrypto really its the next best

or you can try cryptovein?

go on cryptovein its here http://portal.cryptovein.com/login


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Hmmm have about 5k to invest in mining machines.... Might buy 12 R9 270s, what do you guys think!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Hmmm have about 5k to invest in mining machines.... Might buy 12 R9 270s, what do you guys think!


which currency aud,usd,cad,gbp,or is it dong


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> which currency aud,usd,cad,gbp,or is it dong


USD I can't decide if I want 6 r9 290 or 12 r9 270, I think the 270 has the better hashing per/w


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I started using Bitember for potcoin today and it seems to be giving me pretty steady hash readings.
> 
> 
> 
> registration is closed though?
> 
> stay on scrypto really its the next best
> 
> or you can try cryptovein?
> 
> go on cryptovein its here http://portal.cryptovein.com/login
Click to expand...

I think I can invite if anyone needs. I signed up just fine without one though.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> USD I can't decide if I want 6 r9 290 or 12 r9 270, I think the 270 has the better hashing per/w


what about

8x xfx 7970's
2x msi gd65's
2x g3220's
2x 2x4gb gskill ram

you get a free 500gb hdd with every 7970 & well power supplies are all out of stock on newegg

get 2x 1300w EVGA G2 or a XFX 1250w BEFX


----------



## korruptedkaos

nhb93?

where have you gone dude?

LTC or BTC?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Don't get XFX 7970s, they run hotter than reference.

My 17 LTC on freshmarket is still stuck, even though support said he's fixing it, 2 hours ago.

I mean come on, how is double deposit even possible? Guess you gotta do everything yourself if you want it to be done right.

I remember when I had to work with someone on a program, I did 70% of the work. All he have to do is a small part that only takes 1 hour to do, but he ended up ******* up my entire program. It took me 5 days to sort the mess out.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Don't get XFX 7970s, they run hotter than reference.
> 
> My 17 LTC on freshmarket is still stuck, even though support said he's fixing it, 2 hours ago.
> 
> I mean come on, how is double deposit even possible? Guess you gotta do everything yourself if you want it to be done right.
> 
> I remember when I had to work with someone on a program, I did 70% of the work. All he have to do is a small part that only takes 1 hour to do, but he ended up ******* up my entire program. It took me 5 days to sort the mess out.


my xfx 280x's run fine? about 78 on the top card & 70 on the one below & 68 on the very bottom & there in a case? 100% fan and there not even that loud!

in open air with a couple of fans on top im sure they will be fine!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> my xfx 280x's run fine? about 78 on the top card & 70 on the one below & 68 on the very bottom & there in a case? 100% fan and there not even that loud!
> 
> in open air with a couple of fans on top im sure they will be fine!


I said 7970. They really dropped the ball on the 7970s. 280X, I don't know.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ahh, here it is: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/51347-xfx-hd-7970-3gb-black-edition-double-dissipation-review-12.html

It runs a bit quieter than reference, but a bit hotter as well.

And another nail in the coffin: http://www.overclock.net/t/1200211/stay-away-from-xfx-7970-black-edition-design-flaw


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> What happens in 3 days? The subreddit for it seems to be growing rather quickly.


It was a joke, "Resurrection"?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Noticed how I said 7970? They really dropped the ball on the 7970s. 280X, I don't know.


I know you said 7970?

but there practically the same card as a 280x?

idk they seem alright for the price to me & im sure they will keep stable temps with a couple of fans on top?

I could be wrong though so best he probably looks around & see if it is an issue or not?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh, here it is: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/51347-xfx-hd-7970-3gb-black-edition-double-dissipation-review-12.html
> 
> It runs a bit quieter than reference, but a bit hotter as well.
> 
> And another nail in the coffin: http://www.overclock.net/t/1200211/stay-away-from-xfx-7970-black-edition-design-flaw


ah that's a no no no with them vrm temps









sorry dude I thought they were ok, guess you have first hand experience with them or have seen that problem before?

my bad


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

After a bit of reading, it seems the 7970s have really horrible VRM cooling. The VRMs runs 20 to 30C hotter than reference. The core temps are slightly better than reference.

The 280X have a different cooler, it cools much better.

I'm sorry for over-reacting.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> After a bit of reading, it seems the 7970s have really horrible VRM cooling. The VRMs runs 20 to 30C hotter than reference. The core temps are slightly better than reference.
> 
> The 280X have a different cooler, it cools much better.
> 
> I'm sorry for over-reacting.


no its fine! its definitely a no no with them VRM temps when mining!

Tell it how it is Lad, I didn't know









i'll admit when im wrong lol, now im going to curl up & die in a corner somewhere









hope he's not ordered them


----------



## BulletSponge

Okay, how do I set up my wallet? I am guessing the address in the image below is the one I input at ypool for payouts but what else is there to do? How do I sync the wallet?


----------



## dolcolax

SO ive been using a *.bat file for mining litecoins, I just edited it to accomodate dogecoin credentials, the problem is i get like -500kh/s. is this natural?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, how do I set up my wallet? I am guessing the address in the image below is the one I input at ypool for payouts but what else is there to do? How do I sync the wallet?


You wait for the wallet to sync. No need to white out the address, we won't be able to steal coins from it without the wallet file.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> SO ive been using a *.bat file for mining litecoins, I just edited it to accomodate dogecoin credentials, the problem is i get like -500kh/s. is this natural?


All you changed was the wen address, user and pass? -500KH/s sounds like you owe the pool 500KH/s, which mean you should be paying the pool for mining there.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Just a heads up, the MCX fees are $100 now.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

So I don't clog up this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1463446/help-needed-new-mining-machine

Thanks!


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just a heads up, the MCX fees are $100 now.


Hmm worth it to buy?


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You wait for the wallet to sync. No need to white out the address, we won't be able to steal coins from it without the wallet file.
> All you changed was the wen address, user and pass? -500KH/s sounds like you owe the pool 500KH/s, which mean you should be paying the pool for mining there.


yeah thats all i did. its suchcoin doge mining pool. id look into that more. maybe donations will fix that..


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Hmm worth it to buy?


Right now, I can't say for sure. It was 0.35 BTC yesterday, only 0.12 BTC now.

If you trust my gut feelings, it's worth it.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You wait for the wallet to sync. No need to white out the address, we won't be able to steal coins from it without the wallet file.


So once I have opened the wallet it will, after a while, sync itself? Do I wait for it to sync before changing the payout address at ypool? Sorry for all the noob questions, I hate to take up thread space with what are probably easy questions I should already know the answers to. I just started mining PTS two nights ago and feel like an idiot for not knowing these things.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> So once I have opened the wallet it will, after a while, sync itself? Do I wait for it to sync before changing the payout address at ypool? Sorry for all the noob questions, I hate to take up thread space with what are probably easy questions I should already know the answers to. I just started mining PTS two nights ago and feel like an idiot for not knowing these things.


You can change the ypool address. If you want to be safe let it fully sync, but the chances of generating a duplicate address is much lower than winning the lottery.

And yes it will sync by itself.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Right now, I can't say for sure. It was 0.35 BTC yesterday, only 0.12 BTC now.
> 
> If you trust my gut feelings, it's worth it.


That's the price for an account? Wasn't it just free? That's the site that pays interest on BTC, correct?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> That's the price for an account? Wasn't it just free? That's the site that pays interest on BTC, correct?


It's the cost per fee. And it pays interest.


----------



## BulletSponge

Okay, last stupid question (I hope), how long should it take to sync?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> That's the price for an account? Wasn't it just free? That's the site that pays interest on BTC, correct?


More like share of the site. You get pay a dividend of the fees they get for each share you have. I'm gonna grab 3 and see.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, last stupid question (I hope), how long should it take to sync?


Give it a few hours. Go watch a movie, take a nap.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, last stupid question (I hope), how long should it take to sync?


It depends mainly how fast your internet connection is, and how strong is the connection to the wallet network (displayed in the small meter in the bottom right).

Think of it as a special P2P application where you are downloading a file from other peers, and the more peers you have online, the quicker it is to sync the wallet. Yyou are basically loading the large file that is called the blockchain off the other wallets in the network, and it keeps every coin transaction ever made.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Right now, I can't say for sure. It was 0.35 BTC yesterday, only 0.12 BTC now.
> 
> If you trust my gut feelings, it's worth it.


Well, doubt it will go lower. Think this is Realsolid selling for funds if I'm correct.

Btw, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> its just sometimes bios registry's go whackey,
> 
> removing the cmos battery for few minuites lets it reset them.
> removing the ram just helps it quicker!
> 
> do you get a display screen @ the bios?


Now I'm back and I removed the CMOS battery and memory for 10 minutes. I put them back on and the motherboard still doesn't see the card. Gonna go to my other plan and put an old 4670 card and see if it works.

[edit] replaced the card and the motherboard immediately recognizes it. It reports 4x PCIe speed, and I can use the monitor with it.

So, well, this sucks. I gotta replace _another_ 7950.


----------



## scutzi128

Figured I'd post a pic of my 290 setup.

http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/2014-01-30223706_zps876c03d4.jpg.html


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Now I'm back and I removed the CMOS battery and memory for 10 minutes. I put them back on and the motherboard still doesn't see the card. Gonna go to my other plan and put an old 4670 card and see if it works.
> 
> [edit] replaced the card and the motherboard immediately recognizes it. It reports 4x PCIe speed, and I can use the monitor with it.
> 
> So, well, this sucks. I gotta replace _another_ 7950.


worth a try, but I guess its the gpu then. take your block off & do the reheat trick with a hot air gun.

If you know anyone or anywhere that does BGA reballing it may be worth letting them have a go at it

could be as simple as a tiny loose contact on the pcb somewhere, if nothing looks fried then stick it on a heater somewhere & try it when its warm?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Figured I'd post a pic of my 290 setup.
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/2014-01-30223706_zps876c03d4.jpg.html


Only 3 PSU for those cards or some in the back I can't see?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Only 3 PSU for those cards or some in the back I can't see?


Yep just 3.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Figured I'd post a pic of my 290 setup.
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/2014-01-30223706_zps876c03d4.jpg.html


Nice! how many MH is that?

Wood & electrics though! eeerrrmmm


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Nice! how many MH is that?
> 
> Wood & electrics though! eeerrrmmm


About 10.5 MH.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> About 10.5 MH.


that's awesome for only 2 machines! Im jealous

seriously though put something under them motherboards!

moist wood & electrics is asking for it imo


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> worth a try, but I guess its the gpu then. take your block off & do the reheat trick with a hot air gun.
> 
> If you know anyone or anywhere that does BGA reballing it may be worth letting them have a go at it
> 
> could be as simple as a tiny loose contact on the pcb somewhere, if nothing looks fried then stick it on a heater somewhere & try it when its warm?


Don't have a heat gun, is an oven safe to try?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Yep just 3.


How much Watt per PSU there? Guessing it's 4 cards per PSU.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Don't have a heat gun, is an oven safe to try?


Search up GPU reflow, or GPU oven. It's pretty safe, but still should be considered a last resort.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Don't have a heat gun, is an oven safe to try?


some people use ovens, but I wouldn't really

fat & grease will stick to the card unless your oven is super clean, the grill is a better idea tbh & I think that's actually what people mean when they say do the oven trick?

any other heat source should be good though, like an electric heater or even a hair dryer to be safer for now

just get it as warm as you can & bang it in & test?

if you are going to do the grill make sure to protect the display plugs with some sort of heat shield otherwise you will melt them


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> that's awesome for only 2 machines! Im jealous
> 
> seriously though put something under them motherboards!
> 
> moist wood & electrics is asking for it imo


They are on brass standoffs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> How much Watt per PSU there? Guessing it's 4 cards per PSU.


EVGA 1000w G2s, they are beastly and are not even warm. I run them on a dedicated 240v circuit.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> They are on brass standoffs.
> EVGA 1000w G2s, they are beastly and are not even warm. I run them on a dedicated 240v circuit.


oh ok, you should be good then!

looking at the pic again, I see them now.

safety first


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> EVGA 1000w G2s, they are beastly and are not even warm. I run them on a dedicated 240v circuit.


I'm guessing you would recommend them then? Waiting on my 3 290s to come in before buying another PSU.

Edit: And holy crap BTC took an hr+ to get to 3 confirms...almost missed the MCXFees


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> some people use ovens, but I wouldn't really
> 
> fat & grease will stick to the card unless your oven is super clean, the grill is a better idea tbh & I think that's actually what people mean when they say do the oven trick?
> 
> any other heat source should be good though, like an electric heater or even a hair dryer to be safer for now
> 
> just get it as warm as you can & bang it in & test?
> 
> if you are going to do the grill make sure to protect the display plugs with some sort of heat shield otherwise you will melt them


I've seen pictures of people heating their cards in the ovens for just under 400 degrees.. interestingly enough the display plugs didn't melt as I thought they would.

I'm considering it anyways. Our oven is pretty clean and it would distribute heat more evenly than a dryer or heat gun. The way I will do it is put the card with tray and aluminum foil inside the oven before turning it on. That way the contact points will heat up more gradually which should be better for them.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> I'm guessing you would recommend them then? Waiting on my 3 290s to come in before buying another PSU.
> 
> Edit: And holy crap BTC took an hr+ to get to 3 confirms...almost missed the MCXFees


Yep best PSU I've ever used.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Ok, so update on the card. Wiped all drivers started it up with monitor hooked to graphics card. Worked! Read it like a basic integrated graphics, and was huge resolution, but it worked. But as soon as I installed the drivers, it would no longer boot to windows. Tried restore points, they are corrupted. Should I just reinstall windows for him and see if that works?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Ok, so update on the card. Wiped all drivers started it up with monitor hooked to graphics card. Worked! Read it like a basic integrated graphics, and was huge resolution, but it worked. But as soon as I installed the drivers, it would no longer boot to windows. Tried restore points, they are corrupted. Should I just reinstall windows for him and see if that works?


You can try DDU again and use windows update for the graphic driver instead and see if that works?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Already tried that too. I've spent the last 2 hours working on it. I've never seen something like this. I thought it was the gfx card, but if it can run without the drivers, I don't see why it could be at fault. There's got to be something wonky with the os.


----------



## MotO

I'd just wipe windows and start over.

Has anybody tried mining a scrypt jane coin?


----------



## Vinnces

Anybody know where to get cheap PCI-E Extenders?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Anybody know where to get cheap PCI-E Extenders?


The guy I was getting them from just raised his rate from 15/pc to 50/pc... Kinda bs


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I've seen pictures of people heating their cards in the ovens for just under 400 degrees.. interestingly enough the display plugs didn't melt as I thought they would.
> 
> I'm considering it anyways. Our oven is pretty clean and it would distribute heat more evenly than a dryer or heat gun. The way I will do it is put the card with tray and aluminum foil inside the oven before turning it on. That way the contact points will heat up more gradually which should be better for them.


idk ive never done the oven trick?

an electric heater as a preheater & heatgun is all ive ever done in the past,

id be to scared if I knocked something grabbing it out the oven?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The guy I was getting them from just raised his rate from 15/pc to 50/pc... Kinda bs


I remember seeing them for like 5 bucks each and now they are all like 13 bucks+. T_T


----------



## korruptedkaos

Scutzi if you see this! move half your MH over to http://pot.scryptominers.com/









there is too many on bitember









I see you up there @ #8









im on both, but there is way to many on bitember









spread the hash man?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Pot is quickly becoming less and less profitable...


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Pot is quickly becoming less and less profitable...


yep if that diff goes up more its just going to be like most others!

cant complain though ive had a good run so far out of it?

hopefully buy orders will go up in price & people will drop off it.

EDIT: POT just went to POT Lol

buy walls just got ate up like munchies









Stop mining pot its over


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hes pushing said statements towards me and the rest of the cryptsy crew, and they are issues that were there and some have been long solved. hes just got a blister in his boot and wont give it up.


The issue is that I lost coin, and that ISN'T solved - only your technical issue is solved. Tha's your problem not mine.
The other issue that you haven't solved is your lack of respect and disdain for the people who use your 'service', who, apparently, are expendable for you.
You're totally failing on that.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yep if that diff goes up more its just going to be like most others!
> 
> cant complain though ive had a good run so far out of it?
> 
> hopefully buy orders will go up in price & people will drop off it.
> 
> EDIT: POT just went to POT Lol
> 
> buy walls just got ate up like munchies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop mining pot its over


Yup, saw the buy wall got tear down. Back to Doge espeically since MCXNow will be adding it soon.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Yup, saw the buy wall got tear down. Back to Doge espeically since MCXNow will be adding it soon.


there is another 10 ltc on at 0.001200 its not going to last though!

too many people on there & diff is high now, it looks like its about to pop?

I still think you've got a bit of time yet though


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> The issue is that I lost coin, and that ISN'T solved - only your technical issue is solved. Tha's your problem not mine.
> The other issue that you haven't solved is your lack of respect and disdain for the people who use your 'service', who, apparently, are expendable for you.
> You're totally failing on that.


hey dog, still at it then lol


----------



## fragamemnon

Hey guys! Did I miss anything?

Requesting short briefing. I haven't read the last 700 posts.


----------



## revro

hmm nuts seems to gone nuts. i had 4 days ago 75+k for 12h of mining, now it seems barely 25k (9,4k for 4,5h)and total mining hash is 100MH, days ago it was 100GH just like doge.
grrr why did i switched to doge for the past few days. ou well i will mine few days to get myself 200-250k nuts alltogether and then forget them for 10 years









hmm curecoin will be the it coin once it releases, even doge coin, and not even lite coin wont stand a chance against it









best
revro


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ahh I have 3 MCX Fees now. Bought two last night for 0.24 BTC, then bought another 1 now for 0.25 BTC.

That freshmarket, if it was faster I could have 4 fees right now.

Current break-even time: 4 month.


----------



## PCSarge

im not trusting freshmarket atm, every bit of ltc i trade for im withdrawing.

ive also cut my coin deposits to there off until my withdrawal of a measley 0.37 ltc goes through.


----------



## Nhb93

Well I guess it's time to stop mining Pot then? Back to doge on switchercoin like everyone else.

Wish I had been up last night, and had more BTC, could have bought a fee.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh I have 3 MCX Fees now. Bought two last night for 0.24 BTC, then bought another 1 now for 0.25 BTC.
> 
> That freshmarket, if it was faster I could have 4 fees right now.
> 
> Current break-even time: 4 month.


Dang I wish I bought an MCXFee last night, I went to the marketplace for it and saw them at 0.12 BTC each, would have doubled my earnings over night. Oh well, you win some, you lose some. But mostly lose some. :/


----------



## PCSarge

ha i knew it. they stopped my 0.37 withdrawal and i dont even have double deposits.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Dang I wish I bought an MCXFee last night, I went to the marketplace for it and saw them at 0.12 BTC each, would have doubled my earnings over night. Oh well, you win some, you lose some. But mostly lose some. :/


You speak the truth man. Not that I even have .12 BTC yet, but what a quick way to flip some money without much effort.


----------



## thrgk

back to DOGE it is. just sold my last 405 POT for .52 ltc. good run. good run


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ha i knew it. they stopped my 0.37 withdrawal and i dont even have double deposits.


Means nothing,i did a quick sell and my LTC withdrawl was super quick.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh I have 3 MCX Fees now. Bought two last night for 0.24 BTC, then bought another 1 now for 0.25 BTC.
> 
> That freshmarket, if it was faster I could have 4 fees right now.
> 
> Current break-even time: 4 month.


Let us know if you get your payouts every 6 hours or whatever. I might buy a couple if they happen to go down a little bit lower.


----------



## Roulette Run

In the next week or so, I'm gonna be getting 6 R9 270X cards up and running and my question is; with using multiple instances of cgminer, one per card, is it possible to mine multiple coins simultaneously on on the same machine (mobo/cpu/RAM)?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh I have 3 MCX Fees now. Bought two last night for 0.24 BTC, then bought another 1 now for 0.25 BTC.
> 
> That freshmarket, if it was faster I could have 4 fees right now.
> 
> Current break-even time: 4 month.


An unrelated question: I was wondering if you ever rented your hash on Ebay? Just curious.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> In the next week or so, I'm gonna be getting 6 R9 270X cards up and running and my question is; with using multiple instances of cgminer, one per card, is it possible to mine multiple coins simultaneously on on the same machine (mobo/cpu/RAM)?


Yep, just use the -d (0-5 depending on what gpu you want to use) to specify which card you want the cgminer to run on


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Yep, just use the -d (0-5 depending on what gpu you want to use) to specify which card you want the cgminer to run on


Do you think the single core Sempron processor will handle that, or do you think you might need something a little more beefy?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Do you think the single core Sempron processor will handle that, or do you think you might need something a little more beefy?


id go for a dual core just to have the headroom, and remeber to have a decent amount of RAM.

i almost feel like putting ltc into mcxnow and watching it grow.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Yes the fee is paid every 6 hours. I got a dollar every 6 hour with 2 fees, I'm sure it will go up.

and yes I rented my hash on eBay. Contract ends tonight, gonna mine so e ultra coins.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

You can mine on multiple pools with cgmkner, search it up.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yes the fee is paid every 6 hours. I got a dollar every 6 hour with 2 fees, I'm sure it will go up.
> 
> and yes I rented my hash on eBay. Contract ends tonight, gonna mine so e ultra coins.


Cool, I'm glad to hear your rental idea is working out for you.


----------



## cam51037

Not sure if you guys have heard or not, but I run a small escrow service on /r/BitMarket - it looks like I finally have someone interested in using my service! I'm off to go print off some paper wallets now.


----------



## dolcolax

does the -d command on cgminer works on all versions? im getting Error -1: Getting Device IDs (num) on my rig, and it seems to mess up the temps / hashrate etc of 2 cards.

tried -d in 2.11.4 it said extra commandline etc.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh I have 3 MCX Fees now. Bought two last night for 0.24 BTC, then bought another 1 now for 0.25 BTC.
> 
> That freshmarket, if it was faster I could have 4 fees right now.
> 
> Current break-even time: 4 month.


Ouch you missed the firesale price? It was such a close thing yesterday for me. BTC took over an hour to 3 confirm. Picked up 4.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Ouch you missed the firesale price? It was such a close thing yesterday for me. BTC took over an hour to 3 confirm. Picked up 4.


how much are fees now, I may go register & grab some?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> how much are fees now, I may go register & grab some?


.23 BTC right now. Was .29 before RS had the firesale.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> .23 BTC right now. Was .29 before RS had the firesale.


it says you get 0.001% of exchange profits every 6 hours, how much is that right now?

do you get paid in BTC or what?

there is not many coins on there? if I bought say 4 or 5 would it be worth it?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Personally I think there are better ways to invest large sums of BTC, they are not as curtain, but I don't have to tie up 1+ BTC in each investment either.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Think this may be my last night mining POT, the price keeps getting lower and lower on the exchange! Hopefully I can muster enough POT for one more LTC 2morrow then its back to DOGE! TIPS keeps dropping too, hoping it gets pumped and soon!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Personally I think there are better ways to invest large sums of BTC, they are not as curtain, but I don't have to tie up 1+ BTC in each investment either.


yeah think I might give it a miss tbh, ROI doesn't look to be all that great.

HEADS UP











If you can figure it out that's where im going


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well, now I now max temps my cards will reach in a closed off room. Must have been 90+ F in here when I came in, I think the hottest of the 4 280x peaked at 80C. One of those cards has a seriously nasty fan rattle at 100% too, sounded like it was going to break off. Good thing I got everything cooled down in here now lol.

Hope WDC blows up here shortly, I'm dumping all hash into it, missing out on these little altcoin bubbles. I need a few more cards to play with these new coins, and just leave these ones to mine a single promising coin for future trading.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah think I might give it a miss tbh, ROI doesn't look to be all that great.
> 
> If you can figure it out that's where im going


Careful, The profitability is only up right now because of the 75% drop in the last re-target of difficulty.


----------



## ccRicers

korruptedkaos, I tried the heating trick and it did not work. I put it in the oven at 400 degrees F for 10 minutes. Let it cool down and installed it again, but still no signal from monitor or motherboard. Gonna give up on this card and buy a replacement.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Careful, The profitability is only up right now because of the 75% drop in the last re-target of difficulty.


ssshhhhhhhh !

do you know what im on about though? don't say it! just keep it quite









still over 2+ ltc a day by my estimates which is better than Doge?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ANyone rocking Maximus IV Extreme-Z?
> Or 890FXA-UD5H?
> 
> The M4E is a bit expensive but has onboard molex in 2 locations and i should be able to snag a cpu with it cheaper than the ones in my sig...
> AMD on the other hand is half the price (with cpu) but has no mining-usable features :/
> 
> 
> 
> Use z77x-ud3h, has a sata plug for pcie power...or use the rugged and tested and true, z87 g45. 6 gpu rig, 0 hassle: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=398955.0
> 
> Tested by myself as well. If you get usb cable risers with sense pin shorted you don't need to short anything with cables.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a better online wallet than BTer for PTS? Several other new users and myself have not received transfers from ypool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want a real wallet in your pc for pts...otherwise you won't get the benefits from holding them.
Click to expand...

Yeah then its solid, G45 it is!
Besides for now as it seems i wont deal with any problems since i'll only get 5 cards, even more yay!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> korruptedkaos, I tried the heating trick and it did not work. I put it in the oven at 400 degrees F for 10 minutes. Let it cool down and installed it again, but still no signal from monitor or motherboard. Gonna give up on this card and buy a replacement.


I would not of done the oven thing myself?

blutac & heatgun then press down on the gpu die is all I would of tried really? maybe on the memory chips too?


----------



## ccRicers

I found a new badge for some of us guys (credit to Reddit user "3105841")


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I would not of done the oven thing myself?
> 
> blutac & heatgun then press down on the gpu die is all I would of tried really? maybe on the memory chips too?


I don't have a heatgun at the moment so the oven seemed like the only option for me. But I have already ordered a replacement, anyways.


----------



## PCSarge

potcoin is losing profitability, at the end of the day i find a new guinea pig.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Realsolid rocks xD

His cheap sell walls gave a few of us a pretty decent profit with fees last night.

Super fast and responsive, if you wanna trade get a pro account there and give it a shot.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> potcoin is losing profitability, at the end of the day i find a new guinea pig.


It better yet not







Difficulty is on the rise and I just missed the 0.0015 LTC price because I wait on auto-withdrawals from the pool. Earning 1 LTC a day with just one card is nice, I would be happy if it just lasted a week.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Realsolid rocks xD
> 
> His cheap sell walls gave a few of us a pretty decent profit with fees last night.
> 
> Super fast and responsive, if you wanna trade get a pro account there and give it a shot.


Dammit, I missed that?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> it says you get 0.001% of exchange profits every 6 hours, how much is that right now?
> 
> do you get paid in BTC or what?
> 
> there is not many coins on there? if I bought say 4 or 5 would it be worth it?


At .12 it was a guarantee profit since you know it will go up. At the prices now I'm not sure. The return is really small so not really worth it unless you have a ton of shares. Can't really complain though since I spent .48 BTC and right now I have 1.02 BTC in MCXnow.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Bitcoin and investors won't be regulated\

http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/31/5364406/bitcoin-miners-investors-not-regulated-fincen-ruling


----------



## revro

i am now on mine-litecoin.com but cant configure my cudaminer, while same syntax works on doge and nut pools
cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l auto -C 1 -o stratum+http://america.mine-litecoin.com:3333 -O ynvcxvhdkjhfds27.worker:x

but i cant seem to set any password for the worker ...


----------



## barkinos98

Whatchu guys mining nowadays?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Bitcoin and investors won't be regulated\
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/31/5364406/bitcoin-miners-investors-not-regulated-fincen-ruling


but exchanges will be regulated. o thank you lordy for less pump&dump shenanigans


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i am now on mine-litecoin.com but cant configure my cudaminer, while same syntax works on doge and nut pools
> cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l auto -C 1 -o stratum+http://america.mine-litecoin.com:3333 -O ynvcxvhdkjhfds27.worker:x
> 
> but i cant seem to set any password for the worker ...


try

Code:



Code:


-u user.worker -p x


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> but exchanges will be regulated. o thank you lordy for less pump&dump shenanigans


Nope, only exchanges that involves fiat currencies will be monitored for money laundry attempts.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Bitcoin and investors won't be regulated\
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/31/5364406/bitcoin-miners-investors-not-regulated-fincen-ruling


does unregulated also mean untaxed? if i open up a new banking account purely for bitcoin transactions to exchanges, would i get reported to the IRS for suspicious activity? what if i told the bank its a purely BTC account, could they still deny to open up that account?

i have not connected my banking to any exchange yet purely for tax reasons because i dont want to be caught in some financial loop hole i cant get out of.

...on another note, what does this mean for Shrem (BTC Foundation VP)? since this was approved after the fact that his exchange was shut down for working with Silk Road, would he get off the hook?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Nope, only exchanges that involves fiat currencies will be monitored for money laundry attempts.


how do you monitor something that cannot be monitored? only thing they could is to send bank data to us authorities.
i am pretty sure exchanges will simply move to non us non eu territories


----------



## cam51037

Well good and bad news guys: I'm going to RMA my 290 on Monday, so bad news is I won't have it for a week (so dissapointing, I know) but at least WTCR will be setting me up with a new Sapphire Tri-X 290, this one has a terrible fan rattling that is unfixable, without voiding the warranty.

So, definitely recommend buying from WTCR, they have great support, and decent prices. (I bought this 290 for $475 shipped from them!)


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> does unregulated also mean untaxed? if i open up a new banking account purely for bitcoin transactions to exchanges, would i get reported to the IRS for suspicious activity? what if i told the bank its a purely BTC account, could they still deny to open up that account?
> 
> i have not connected my banking to any exchange yet purely for tax reasons because i dont want to be caught in some financial loop hole i cant get out of.


Uncle Sugar is concerned where the USD in these transactions is coming from, they don't want Johny Coke Man buying Bitcoin with the proceeds of his illegal business and they'll probably want to tax your cash dollars you earn as income. It all comes down to Big Brother wanting his cut, but as long as your currency stays in crypto transactions, it appears they're going to stay out of it.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Whatchu guys mining nowadays?


im debating mining WDC due to this:

https://scharmbeck.com/

these guys have it almost set that we get bank accounts that link with thier site and auto exchanges WDC to USD/CAD from thier mining pool.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> does unregulated also mean untaxed? if i open up a new banking account purely for bitcoin transactions to exchanges, would i get reported to the IRS for suspicious activity? what if i told the bank its a purely BTC account, could they still deny to open up that account?
> 
> i have not connected my banking to any exchange yet purely for tax reasons because i dont want to be caught in some financial loop hole i cant get out of.


IRS is part of the Treasury so this is interesting for us to find out. I know that capital gains taxes are important when exchanging your profits for fiat money.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> .23 BTC right now. Was .29 before RS had the firesale.
> 
> 
> 
> it says you get 0.001% of exchange profits every 6 hours, how much is that right now?
> 
> do you get paid in BTC or what?
> 
> there is not many coins on there? if I bought say 4 or 5 would it be worth it?
Click to expand...

You don't get a whole lot right now because volume is down by a lot compared to last November. Maybe when things picks up again and when he adds another coin, it'll be a lot more.

You get paid for each of the coins.

For me it was well worth it. I bought 5 at .1 BTC each (BTC was $120/BTC at the time). People were trading them like hotcakes and it went to .6 each. So I sold 1 to get my investment back and then I started earning fees for free.

During 2nd sale I bought 6 more at .4 BTC each (BTC was $400/BTC). They're now selling for .2 BTC with occasional rises to .3 BTC (BTC is now at $800).

So it really depends on how you look at it if it's worth it or not. If you're banking on just buying them and getting ROI by hanging onto them, you're going to be waiting a long, long time. But if you pay attention to it, you can sell/buy them to get your money back. I never never sell all of mine because I've seen it go all the way up to 1.5 BTC. But that's when there were still some very active users on the site and currently... that seems to be lacking since RealSolid took a break.

I am bummed that I miss that chance just 18 hours ago where it was at .12 BTC. Now it's at .21?


----------



## barkinos98

Well, remember that 20 card farm I set up?
2 of the cards dont have their fans spinning but have video outputs (individually) so weird right? Tried on 2 seperate rigs, seperate psus seperate risers and pretty much everything which can be changed around the cards, we changed but their fans would never spin, yet have video outputs. My friend was taking care of it for me (a third dude), what i was planning to do is open the shroud to check the fan connector, and hope they are just unplugged








Or RMA will happen :/


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Whatchu guys mining nowadays?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> What rate?


I went from mining straight dogecoin to now LeafCoin.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well, remember that 20 card farm I set up?
> 2 of the cards dont have their fans spinning but have video outputs (individually) so weird right? Tried on 2 seperate rigs, seperate psus seperate risers and pretty much everything which can be changed around the cards, we changed but their fans would never spin, yet have video outputs. My friend was taking care of it for me (a third dude), w*hat i was planning to do is open the shroud to check the fan connector, and hope they are just unplugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or RMA will happen :/*


and then RMA will get denied







make sure you are allowed to remove shrouds and whatnot without voiding warranty

is every one having bad luck ? lol

my new asrock pro btc mobo got damaged during shipping. one corner is bent, crushed cardboard box. the shipping outer box looked fine, as usual overfilled with airbags on the top with no padding on the bottom. sigh.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Whatchu guys mining nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> What rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went from mining straight dogecoin to now LeafCoin.
Click to expand...

What the hell is LeafCoin?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> and then RMA will get denied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you are allowed to remove shrouds and whatnot without voiding warranty
> 
> is every one having bad luck ? lol
> 
> my new asrock pro btc mobo got damaged during shipping. one corner is bent, crushed cardboard box. the shipping outer box looked fine, as usual overfilled with airbags on the top with no padding on the bottom. sigh.


want bad luck? 3 of my 6 270s are out on RMA due to bad RAM, they all whitescreened on startup.....gigabyte and thier infamous windforce have cost me yet again.


----------



## dean_8486

So I have been looking into some coins that may take off, and I have picked these 2 so far Klondike Coin (KDC) and Pot Coin (POT). Does anyone agree? or have their own tips.


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah well i was thinking something like trying something noninvasive then RMAing, the fan connector thing would be amazing since it appears only problem is the fan or its connector.
I guess I'll just tell him to RMA them and hope my 5 wont have it


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Would people be interested in starting a 'Bitcoin/Altcoin Article discussion' Thread where people can post web links for stories they think will impact the market and we can discuss? I sometimes think this thread is taking on so many different aspects that maybe having another thread would be beneficial so we can all have a discussion without it getting lost in the mix of 'How do I set up my DOGEcoin client' type questions.

Just a thought, opinions welcome.

Edit: Also... Quantity limits on purchases at newegg.... Make... me.... sooo... angry. /VentRant


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Everything is coming together nicely or me












The monitor on top is a 17" HP, 1920 * 1080. The one on the bottom is a 16" Toshiba, 1366*768.


----------



## dph314

Is anyone doing PTS on their Nvidia cards? I seem to have an issue with the latest miner version, found here- https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0

0.3c gave me around 1600c/m on my 780Ti at 1045mhz/7000mhz. But with 0.4 I only get a little over 1100c/m for some reason. Exact same flags in the .bat file too. Nothing in the notes to suggest the need for any additional changes needed when updating. In fact, there's a note that the 780Ti is properly supported now









Also, wanted to see how the 650m's did in my laptop, but I want to run it on only the second one while I'm using the laptop and unfortunately the *-t 1 -d 1* flags for running one thread, on the second card, don't work. Runs on both no matter what flags I put in the .bat file.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im debating mining WDC due to this:
> 
> https://scharmbeck.com/
> 
> these guys have it almost set that we get bank accounts that link with thier site and auto exchanges WDC to USD/CAD from thier mining pool.


ive been buying world coin whenever there real cheap on cryptsy I have 250 just in case if they do hit exchanges to $£$£$£$ it will skyrocket.









I might buy another 250?


----------



## note235

if someone can give me step by step guide to changing my 6 rigs dynamic ip address to static via airport extreme ac i'll tip them 1000 doges


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> if someone can give me step by step guide to changing my 6 rigs dynamic ip address to static via airport extreme ac i'll tip them 1000 doges


http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/how_to_configure_a_static_dhcp_reservation_with_airport_extreme


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ive been buying world coin whenever there real cheap on cryptsy I have 250 just in case if they do hit exchanges to $£$£$£$ it will skyrocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might buy another 250?


Good prospect you think?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Good prospect you think?


yeah its already on here https://www.crypto-trade.com/trade/wdc_usd but its said it will be coming to more, its currently meant to be really undervalued?

worth a shot anyway


----------



## Playapplepie

Hey guys. I am having an issue setting up another miner. I recently threw my 270X into a frankensteined machine and just had success getting CGMiner to run. I was getting some "Error -4: Enqueueing kernel onto command queue". I read around and figured out I could do some testing, so I dropped the thread concurrency from 16k to 8k and had no luck. Then I dropped it to 4k and now CGMiner will run. However, the miner now won't collect shares. In my pool, CoinHuntr, the miner is not registering as being active. I've even created another worker to test out, and that had no success. I have double checked the .bat files and all login info is good. I have CGMiner running right now. It is showing that the miner is running at around 420kh/s. Anyone had any issues like this?

EDIT:

It finally accepted one share after running for fifteen minutes....

EDIT 2:

Dropped the intensity from 19 to 12 and it started accepting more shares. Hash rate has dropped to ~265kh/s.


----------



## dealio

i am trying out BAMT..... do i need to flash bios to change voltage? is there an easier way?


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> does unregulated also mean untaxed? if i open up a new banking account purely for bitcoin transactions to exchanges, would i get reported to the IRS for suspicious activity? what if i told the bank its a purely BTC account, could they still deny to open up that account?
> 
> i have not connected my banking to any exchange yet purely for tax reasons because i dont want to be caught in some financial loop hole i cant get out of.
> 
> ...on another note, what does this mean for Shrem (BTC Foundation VP)? since this was approved after the fact that his exchange was shut down for working with Silk Road, would he get off the hook?


Any time you receive cash you are supposed to report it and pay taxes. If you convert more than $2000 at a time your bank will be obligated to file a SAR (Suspicious Activity Report).

http://www.fincen.gov/financial_institutions/msb/msbsar.html

*Edit After reading that link again the exchange would be required to file for transactions over $2000. I'm pretty sure banks are $5000.


----------



## korruptedkaos

a lot of people are going to be ppppppp'd when they see pot.bitember is down!

been down over 3 hours now,









hope some of them listened to me and put half there MH on different pools?


----------



## Internets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Any time you receive cash you are supposed to report it and pay taxes. If you convert more than $2000 at a time your bank will be obligated to file a SAR (Suspicious Activity Report).
> 
> http://www.fincen.gov/financial_institutions/msb/msbsar.html
> 
> *Edit After reading that link again the exchange would be required to file for transactions over $2000. I'm pretty sure banks are $5000.


It's actually up to the banks discretion on the amount but all look at any deposit over $9,999.99


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/how_to_configure_a_static_dhcp_reservation_with_airport_extreme


if it works
i'll pm you


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> a lot of people are going to be ppppppp'd when they see pot.bitember is down!
> 
> been down over 3 hours now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope some of them listened to me and put half there MH on different pools?


back to DOGE it is. just sold my last 405 POT for .52 ltc. good run. good run

Scryptominers is going strong!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Do you guys think MCXNow will get some volume anytime soon? Right now I'm making like 5 dollars every month with the 4 MCXFees I have.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do you guys think MCXNow will get some volume anytime soon? Right now I'm making like 5 dollars every month with the 4 MCXFees I have.


I think it is a sneaky way to get you to hold your BTC in a site... Not that they are doing anything wrong, but I would just prefer to do one tiny trade with a fraction of what you have into that and make way more than 5 dollars per month.

That being said, it is no risk (kinda) and predictable, which trading is not. Just depends on how risk adverse you are. Oh and for the volume thing, I would say they will only get volume once Doge is introduced to the system. Probably not until then.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do you guys think MCXNow will get some volume anytime soon? Right now I'm making like 5 dollars every month with the 4 MCXFees I have.


I will probably hold till they add DOGE. Vol. will shoot up then and so should the Fees prices.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Hey guys. I am having an issue setting up another miner. I recently threw my 270X into a frankensteined machine and just had success getting CGMiner to run. I was getting some "Error -4: Enqueueing kernel onto command queue". I read around and figured out I could do some testing, so I dropped the thread concurrency from 16k to 8k and had no luck. Then I dropped it to 4k and now CGMiner will run. However, the miner now won't collect shares. In my pool, CoinHuntr, the miner is not registering as being active. I've even created another worker to test out, and that had no success. I have double checked the .bat files and all login info is good. I have CGMiner running right now. It is showing that the miner is running at around 420kh/s. Anyone had any issues like this?
> 
> EDIT:
> It finally accepted one share after running for fifteen minutes....
> 
> EDIT 2:
> Dropped the intensity from 19 to 12 and it started accepting more shares. Hash rate has dropped to ~265kh/s.


Try 17 or 18 intensity with -g 1 -w 256 (or even -w 128 or 192) --thread-concurrency about 15k-17k (seems to be the average from the hardware list wiki). Your card should be good for about 420-450kh/s.

If this doesn't work, try -i 10 to 13 with TC=8k to 16k, -w = 128 to 256, -g 2. Keep playing with it, your 270x should be good for about 420 kH/s with the right settings


----------



## chronicfx

wow... by some miracle my worldcoin wallet synced! Same wallet I couldn't sync last month no matter what?!? anyways I am holding BTC and LTC atm, what is the best way to trade some of that into WDC so I can hold a balance of the three?


----------



## scutzi128

Is freshmarket down for anyone else?


----------



## korruptedkaos

freshmarket is down again?

blocks aint confirming on scrypto either?

Think its time to move on from pot










oh well back to the old usual I guess


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Is freshmarket down for anyone else?


apparently theres a fork issue in the PMC chain he is fixing?

will be back up again


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys I've been mining doge all day and after 5pm my confirmed hasn't gone up in the past 9 hours. Anyone know what could be wrong? my transactions also haven't changed either since 5 pm but i've been mining non stop.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys I've been mining doge all day and after 5pm my confirmed hasn't gone up in the past 9 hours. Anyone know what could be wrong? my transactions also haven't changed either since 5 pm but i've been mining non stop.


The pool you are on could have just been unlucky, what is the total pool hashrate?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The pool you are on could have just been unlucky, what is the total pool hashrate?


617 MH/s

It seems no one mining doge on this site has had a transaction since 5 either


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> 617 MH/s
> 
> It seems no one mining doge on this site has had a transaction since 5 either


That is a pretty small pool. If you want more frequent, lower payments you can switch to a much larger pool. When that site does find a block you will get a larger amount of the coin, but less frequently.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> That is a pretty small pool. If you want more frequent, lower payments you can switch to a much larger pool. When that site does find a block you will get a larger amount of the coin, but less frequently.


Any recommendations?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Any recommendations?


DogeHouse is the largest pool that I know of.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> freshmarket is down again?
> 
> blocks aint confirming on scrypto either?
> 
> Think its time to move on from pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well back to the old usual I guess


Ya , I moved back to Doge expecting MCX to add it and hoping for some pump and dump action when it does.


----------



## revro

i use http://www.fast-pool.com
it has 14,7GH from the total 130GH outthere for doge. hmm difficulty on dog is now nearly 1400


----------



## incog

I can't get my doge wallet to sync. It's stuck at 6 weeks.

Is there any command I can run to force it to sync? Been looking around, no luck finding anything.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hey dog, still at it then lol


It's not me that's at it bud it's them - they're a loser business that hates it's customers and sees them as mugs and experimental subjects.

Basically the guy is making a display of many things that are wrong with the dollar financial system - the technical failure, the contempt for the public, the unwillingness to compensate, the shifting of blame - blaming the victim. also with others piping up in some sort of social Darwinian chorus singing disdain for people talking about Nike sweatshops. Or something. It wasn't really clear what the point was, but it was an interesting interjection - sounding like the kind of point made by someone who never actually had to do any honest work. Or hates Asian people, or what ? One can only guess.
I'm starting to think that Cryptsy, or this particular representative, is the Goldman Sachs of crypto currencies. Maybe the bosses have a different outlook. If they do they keep it quiet.

Or, given the pathetic attempts to excommunicate me via some lame "if you don't like the heat get out of the kitchen" gibberish, maybe they regard themselves as bishops on a divine mission for which I am expected to be a martyr. Again, a bit like Goldman Sachs and their "we are doing God's work".

And then, after crapping all over me - and of course all the other people who have lost out due to their incompetence - he hisses "trussssst ussss, we have sssssorted it out, it will be different next time, we promisssssssss."

My take home from this is that nerds have to be kept on a tight leash by those with a better social intelligence, lest they wreak havoc, because they have a tendency to show low empathy.
Unfortunately, technically minded people often become heroes even after an ignominious start. Werner von Braun went from nazi slave labour master to Space hero in a few years.

Yeah this is what I'm like when I feel ripped off or stepped on. It's best not to start me off.

Cryptsy needs a decent customer compensation scheme for when it fails it's customers or it's not a serious business, and it's no good saying "the engines cannae take it captain"


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I can't get my doge wallet to sync. It's stuck at 6 weeks.
> 
> Is there any command I can run to force it to sync? Been looking around, no luck finding anything.


Check this

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1ufqns/11db_exception_error/
 out


----------



## dogbiscuit

Or let's put it this way - i lost the equivalent of over a week's wages on their crap server, and was told i was being 'negative' to object.
How is this new system an improvement over the old one ? Where's the glorious new dawn of crypto currency that will free mankind from financial bondage ?
I don't see it, even ****ty banks have compensated me for their own technical errors. We had stories about glitches in some UK banks during the week - did they tell their pissed off customers to not be so negative ? They would be in court before their coffee was cold if they did that. And they would be fired.

So, no improvement there.

You know what would shut me up ? If cryptsy donated 15 LTC to a worker rights organisation, somewhere were people slave 12 hours a day to make trainers for rich idiots.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Or maybe I'll just charge my overdraft fees to Cryptsy, seeing as I might not even have an overdraft if their server worked right. Shall I ? Do you think my bank will go for that ?
Nah, I can't do that because _maybe_ I would have lost money due to my own error and not due to someone's else's at some other point.

Right, that's it, I've had my say. I'm done here, I'm bored with it, you all go risk your cash on dodgy services to your heart's content.
Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I can't get my doge wallet to sync. It's stuck at 6 weeks.
> 
> Is there any command I can run to force it to sync? Been looking around, no luck finding anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Check this
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1ufqns/11db_exception_error/
> out
Click to expand...

After sifting through that page and looking at 1.5 release notes, it appears that nothing has been resolved. Which is somewhat unfortunate. Thanks anyway, perhaps they'll release a new wallet which will work better. Or perhaps I'm being impatient with the syncing of this wallet. I've read that Doge syncs quite slow.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> After sifting through that page and looking at 1.5 release notes, it appears that nothing has been resolved. Which is somewhat unfortunate. Thanks anyway, perhaps they'll release a new wallet which will work better. Or perhaps I'm being impatient with the syncing of this wallet. I've read that Doge syncs quite slow.


Up to u dude, but I had the same problem you have, sync getting stuck, and I performed the four steps at the top and it solved my problem


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> After sifting through that page and looking at 1.5 release notes, it appears that nothing has been resolved. Which is somewhat unfortunate. Thanks anyway, perhaps they'll release a new wallet which will work better. Or perhaps I'm being impatient with the syncing of this wallet. I've read that Doge syncs quite slow.


my doge wallet did not wanted to sync either, so i did following and downloaded the entire doge blockchain from here
http://doge.rstreefland.com/
backedup old files and copied the new ones
and it worked

best
revro


----------



## incog

You misunderstand Matt, I tried those fixes but they didn't work out. It's simply that Doge won't sync.

Revro, that route looks interesting for sure, though due to an unstable connection I can't download it. There wouldn't be a peer to peer version of that file around somewhere?

Thank you both for the replies though.

Edit: See, I get these very small cuts in the network which prevent me from download large files. I'm mining at the moment and you can see the network cuts on the GPU usage:



http://imgur.com/3CuIz2E


I hate networks, they're always causing problems.


----------



## peezysc

Any of you guys jumping on ultracoin today?

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=u04behfo3etj80ra1ip7p5n900&topic=413978.600


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Any of you guys jumping on ultracoin today?
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=u04behfo3etj80ra1ip7p5n900&topic=413978.600


hmm its premined for 2% of coins for external stakeholder to finance the operation and it uses scrypt-jane. can i actually mine scrypt-jane on 780? and how much hash would i get compared to my 500kH on scrypt?

also there is a problem, you cant download wallet, there is only one pool that is down. was supposed to be released today. its sounds strange.

best
revro


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm its premined for 2% of coins for external stakeholder to finance the operation and it uses scrypt-jane. can i actually mine scrypt-jane on 780? and how much hash would i get compared to my 500kH on scrypt?


Scrypt-Jane is really, really profitable on NV gpu's lol (at least from my reading on yacoin). A forum discussing the topic also quoted 660Ti's capable of up to 3.5kh tho... So idk..

No idea what's available in terms of miners for windows either. Might have to google around


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm its premined for 2% of coins for external stakeholder to finance the operation and it uses scrypt-jane. can i actually mine scrypt-jane on 780? and how much hash would i get compared to my 500kH on scrypt?
> 
> also there is a problem, you cant download wallet, there is only one pool that is down. was supposed to be released today. its sounds strange.
> 
> best
> revro


It hasn't released yet. It still has about 6 hours to go.


----------



## incog

Ultracoin eh?

Would it be profitable to mine this coin on a single 7970?


----------



## barkinos98

Well good news and bad news:
good news: i got my hands on a new computer which has 3 pcie slots in total
bad news: i wont be getting a G45 because of financial reasons but probably will divide the cards among my boards :/


----------



## revro

wait if there is only one pool, then wont it like crash it the entire blockchain?

best
revro


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, I'm going to mine some UTC tonight and hope for the best. PTS is giving so little returns.


----------



## cam51037

So, Scrypt-Jane runs better on NVIDIA cards than AMD? Is that correct?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So, Scrypt-Jane runs better on NVIDIA cards than AMD? Is that correct?


Sounds like it. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=742339


----------



## Scott1541

I don't think it was a great idea calling Ultracoin UTC, this is going to get confusing


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Sounds like it. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=742339


Well I guess I'll be mining UTC on AMD GPU's this time around, can't get my GTX 670 set up as quickly as it would be needed today, but still I'll have a 7950 and 7850.


----------



## dolcolax

how do you setup the miner for UTC? is it the same as cgminer? I mean like make a .bat file with ultracoinminer.exe plus the command lines etc?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> how do you setup the miner for UTC? is it the same as cgminer? I mean like make a .bat file with ultracoinminer.exe plus the command lines etc?


Yea, I just got into this mining thing via the PTS thread but it seems like ultracoin might be worth giving a whirl.

I saw on the ultracoin site that the pool registration opened Thrusday but I see no way to register. Is it closed?

*Edit:* Found the link HERE.

Still being the noob I am, not sure if I should use the client listed or something else to get the most out of my 780. :/


----------



## devilhead

now mine COYE and hope it will go to moon








https://ip.bitcointalk.org/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FOgTSR9O.png&t=536&c=_HlD9auRNmyDWA


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> now mine COYE and hope it will go to moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ip.bitcointalk.org/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FOgTSR9O.png&t=536&c=_HlD9auRNmyDWA


Hopefully, I have around 1 million of them just sat in my wallet


----------



## utnorris

For you R9 270 owners, what PSU's are you using and how many cards to a PSU are you doing? I am going to be running at least 4 cards on a MB, maybe 6 if I decide to get USB risers, but I was thinking I could do a 750 watt PSU for every 4 R9 770's, does that sound reasonable? They are supposed to mas at 150 watts each, so that would be 600 watts from the cards leaving 150 watts for everything else, which should be plenty since these are bare systems. If I decide to run 6, then I was thinking of doing 3 x 500 watt PSU's per rig or a single 1000 watt depending on prices. Lastly, has anyone got one of these off brand 1000 watt psu's off of Ebay that run in the $70-$100 price range? Any feedback?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Hopefully, I have around 1 million of them just sat in my wallet


heh, i have around 20 millions







))


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> For you R9 270 owners, what PSU's are you using and how many cards to a PSU are you doing? I am going to be running at least 4 cards on a MB, maybe 6 if I decide to get USB risers, but I was thinking I could do a 750 watt PSU for every 4 R9 770's, does that sound reasonable? They are supposed to mas at 150 watts each, so that would be 600 watts from the cards leaving 150 watts for everything else, which should be plenty since these are bare systems. If I decide to run 6, then I was thinking of doing 3 x 500 watt PSU's per rig or a single 1000 watt depending on prices. Lastly, has anyone got one of these off brand 1000 watt psu's off of Ebay that run in the $70-$100 price range? Any feedback?


I'm running 3 cards off a Seasonic X-750 right now, I'm not sure I would risk a 4th card with 750W, but I would probably get an 850W just to be safe.

So now that Pot has run it's course, what are you guys mining now? Coye or something else?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I'm running 3 cards off a Seasonic X-750 right now, I'm not sure I would risk a 4th card with 750W, but I would probably get an 850W just to be safe.
> 
> So now that Pot has run it's course, what are you guys mining now? Coye or something else?


i mine nuts till i get like one million then i will try to mine doge for a while


----------



## Vinnces

I will give this UTC a whirl when I get back home. Too many alt coins ~~


----------



## oomalikoo

Can someone explain to me how this currency is valued? I mean arent other currencies backed by gold or oil? How does this work?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this currency is valued? I mean arent other currencies backed by gold or oil? How does this work?


value comes from a fact that a not elected bankster cant press a button and there will be trilion extra coins. there is a limited supply with limited mining. i believe in long term the coins will have their own ecosystem where several coins will be dominant, btc, ltc, doge possibly who knows


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this currency is valued? I mean arent other currencies backed by gold or oil? How does this work?


Their value comes from the investment and interest from people mining/trading them, it's really an artificial value as it's based more on popularity than anything else

Think of them more like shares for a company than actual currency and it becomes a little easier to understand how they gain value from nothing


----------



## thrgk

POT isnt confirming the rest of my coins, and DOGE difficulty is high, maybe time to try something else?


----------



## incog

I needa pool to mine ultra coin if that's the next big thing.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> POT isnt confirming the rest of my coins, and DOGE difficulty is high, maybe time to try something else?


mine are stuck on scrypto too









im letting my hardware have a rest today







& im going to play some games tonight I think?


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> POT isnt confirming the rest of my coins, and DOGE difficulty is high, maybe time to try something else?


Klondike Coin KDC looks very promising


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this currency is valued? I mean arent other currencies backed by gold or oil? How does this work?


It's kinda like, where do baseball cards get their value, or pogs, or antiques or artwork or gold or oil or... there is only value because people say there is value. In the case of cryptocurrencies, we have exchanges just like commodities do and people put value on these "coins" when in reality there is no coin, it's just a digital signature that is rewarded for work done, the more powerful and efficient your machine is at mining these coins, the more money you make, or you can make money by not mining at all, by simply learning how to play the exchanges just like is done with more established commodities such as gold, silver, oil... To go back to your question, " I mean arent other currencies backed by gold or oil?" Richard Nixon took the United States off the "Gold Standard" for good in 1971: http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/fdr-takes-united-states-off-gold-standard This being the case, the almighty USD is only worth what people say it is, just like cryptocurrencies.


----------



## Outlawed

So for my 780 should I use the miner provided by ultracoin? I'm sorry, like I said before I only started mining in general a few days ago. All of this is new to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this currency is valued? I mean arent other currencies backed by gold or oil? How does this work?


Shout out to a fellow North Carolinian









Here is your answer straight from the Bitcoin FAQ (Petty sure it's the same concept for all cyrtpo currency)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Where does the value of Bitcoin stem from? What backs up Bitcoin?*

Bitcoins have value because they are useful and because they are scarce. As they are accepted by more merchants, their value will stabilize. See the list of Bitcoin-accepting sites.
When we say that a currency is backed up by gold, we mean that there's a promise in place that you can exchange the currency for gold. Bitcoins, like dollars and euros, are not backed up by anything except the variety of merchants that accept them.

It's a common misconception that Bitcoins gain their value from the cost of electricity required to generate them. Cost doesn't equal value - hiring 1,000 men to shovel a big hole in the ground may be costly, but not valuable. Also, even though scarcity is a critical requirement for a useful currency, it alone doesn't make anything valuable. For example, your fingerprints are scarce, but that doesn't mean they have any exchange value.

Alternatively it needs to be added that while the law of supply and demand applies it does not guarantee value of Bitcoins in the future. If confidence in Bitcoins is lost then it will not matter that the supply can no longer be increased, the demand will fall off with all holders trying to get rid of their coins. An example of this can be seen in cases of state currencies, in cases when the state in question dissolves and so no new supply of the currency is available (the central authority managing the supply is gone), however the demand for the currency falls sharply because confidence in its purchasing power disappears. Of-course Bitcoins do not have such central authority managing the supply of the coins, but it does not prevent confidence from eroding due to other situations that are not necessarily predictable.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Basically the guy is making a display of many things that are wrong with the dollar financial system - the technical failure, the contempt for the public, the unwillingness to compensate, the shifting of blame - blaming the victim. also with others piping up in some sort of social Darwinian chorus singing disdain for people talking about Nike sweatshops. Or something. It wasn't really clear what the point was, but it was an interesting interjection - sounding like the kind of point made by someone who never actually had to do any honest work. Or hates Asian people, or what ? One can only guess.
> I'm starting to think that Cryptsy, or this particular representative, is the Goldman Sachs of crypto currencies. Maybe the bosses have a different outlook. If they do they keep it quiet.


My point about Nike was that you need to update your views. Nike had major problems back in the day, then they became a leader in fighting for workers rights. There are still people complaining that Nike uses sweatshops (even though they do not anymore) because they refuse to update their views. Sorry I did not think that I had to hold your hand and walk you through that one... I'm just going to let you know that the 'weeks worth of wages' you lost was due to your own incompetence, you had no idea what you were doing on the exchanges based on your posts on here, you got worked by the market and now every chance you get you complain. Your willingness to participate in something that you do not understand gives you no right to call out a company, I would have told you to eff off as well if I were them. Companies do not have to obligation to bend over backwards when an idiot client cant figure out what they are doing. Sorry breh.

Edit: can you just make your own thread where you complain about this, so we don't have to keep going over it every... single.... day. The outdated crap is getting OLD OLD OLD.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this currency is valued? I mean arent other currencies backed by gold or oil? How does this work?


Just a FYI, FIAT currency is not backed by gold/oil/ anything really. The idea of 'backing' a currency with a natural resource no longer really works. Things like world population, availability of the resource, distribution of the resource, etc give the idea a lot of trouble.


----------



## Roulette Run

So Cryptsy just put Starcoin back onto it's active list again and I've been trying to do a little mining of it to see if I could grab a few coins at a decent difficulty so I could learn to play the exchange a little bit, but there's a lot of difficulty with that coin right now, it seems there is no dev. for the coin and it's got some wallet problems. In the lower left of my wallet it says, "WARNING: Checkpoint is too old. Wait for blockchain to download, or notify developers." There is a blockchain download with two files in it that I've added to the wallet, but I can't see that its helped anything. Can somebody tell me what exactly it's telling me? I'll post the screenshots and the two .dat files at the top are the added blockchain files.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Finally putting my GTX 780's to good use. Who needs 7970's


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> So Cryptsy just put Starcoin back onto it's active list again and I've been trying to do a little mining of it to see if I could grab a few coins at a decent difficulty so I could learn to play the exchange a little bit, but there's a lot of difficulty with that coin right now, it seems there is no dev. for the coin and it's got some wallet problems. In the lower left of my wallet it says, "WARNING: Checkpoint is too old. Wait for blockchain to download, or notify developers." There is a blockchain download with two files in it that I've added to the wallet, but I can't see that its helped anything. Can somebody tell me what exactly it's telling me? I'll post the screenshots and the two .dat files at the top are the added blockchain files.


First start off by backing up everything in the folder C:/users/"user name"/appdata/roaming/"coin name"/ .
Then you should be able to delete everything EXCEPT the wallet.dat file in ^ folder, (not the client folder you have shown in your image)
Then restart the client and let it update the blockchain. (will probably take a while)

Again, DO NOT DELETE your wallet.dat file!


----------



## incog

Isn't ultra coined supposed to be started? It seems that it hasn't? https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=413978.0


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ultracoin is messed up.

All the pool's don't work, and miner doesn't work.

Anybody got ultracoin miner working with nvidia?


----------



## incog

I feel so selfish and empty just waiting for this coin to start so I can start mining it while the difficulty is low, only to sell it when the difficulty is high and people are buying it. q_q

Edit: This pool seems to be working, I'm getting a hashrate: http://utc.greekpool.eu/


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I feel so selfish and empty just waiting for this coin to start so I can start mining it while the difficulty is low, only to sell it when the difficulty is high and people are buying it. q_q


What coin is this?


----------



## revro

yep how am i to mine utc if there are no pools?


----------



## revro

The ultracoin is a total fail. people are getting 100% rejects
also how am i to mine scrypt jane via cudaminer? somehow it doesnot work for me and i also tried cudaminer, cgminer ...

best
revro


----------



## theturbofd

I can't get the darn miner to to work :/ back to doge


----------



## revro

back to nuts, they can go to hell with utc, they got some sweetheart deal with some exchange, sold premined coins to who knows who and official pool doesnot work and the greekpool also doesnt want to work ...

best
revro


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I believe the developer of UTC is owners of BTCE

Anyways, I use the miner and couldn't mine with 760. I either get 25KH/s and go nowhere, or get 300 KH/s and all HW


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I believe the developer of UTC is owners of BTCE
> 
> Anyways, I use the miner and couldn't mine with 760. I either get 25KH/s and go nowhere, or get 300 KH/s and all HW


then why cant they prepare few pools that actually work, and why cant they specifically give people info what syntax to use? also i never solo mined so i dont know what to do. well now i think i know but i dont care anymore.

if these people are pros, why dont they prepared it so that everyone would know what to do?

best
revro


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> then why cant they prepare few pools that actually work, and why cant they specifically give people info what syntax to use? also i never solo mined so i dont know what to do. well now i think i know but i dont care anymore.
> 
> if these people are pros, why dont they prepared it so that everyone would know what to do?
> 
> best
> revro


They don't have a reason to care. They already premined 2% of it.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally putting my GTX 780's to good use. Who needs 7970's


wau i must say i am impressed by simplicity of middlecoin.


----------



## Roulette Run

How freakin' long does it take Cryptsy to register a deposit? I sent an hour ago and it's not even registering a pending deposit.


----------



## aroc91

Cryptsy's been slow today. Patience.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I believe the developer of UTC is owners of BTCE
> 
> Anyways, I use the miner and couldn't mine with 760. I either get 25KH/s and go nowhere, or get 300 KH/s and all HW


So what's going on with Overclocked Bits man?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So what's going on with Overclocked Bits man?


Oh it's coming along.


----------



## wholeeo

How do you guys go about selecting which pools to join? I'm currently mining dogecoin on netcodepool which I see has fees for every transaction made while ypool also has dogecoin with no fees. In a case like this would it be better for me to switch to ypool or is netcodepool so good that even with the fees I'll still be ahead?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How do you guys go about selecting which pools to join? I'm currently mining dogecoin on netcodepool which I see has fees for every transaction made while ypool also has dogecoin with no fees. In a case like this would it be better for me to switch to ypool or is netcodepool so good that even with the fees I'll still be ahead?


i am using fast-pool.com its big and it pays out every 5k or whenever you want for 1 doge manual fee. it has like 14GH from 130GH total hashrate so its a big pool

best
revro


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Cryptsy's been slow today. Patience.


Thanks







I'm seeing that, they did finally make my deposit, but now I can't get my sell order to post. lol


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone see the new saturn coin that just released? I tried downloading the wallet but the link isn't working ;/


----------



## incog

Had to reinstall WIndows today and forgot that I had some Dogecoin stored on the SSD that I wiped.. about 10 seconds after wiping it.

Was only 900 doge though, ie €1. Still. Q_Q

Need to whine somewhere about it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

One of my fans stopped working at R9 270 I have







Just within the 30day window though.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> First start off by backing up everything in the folder C:/users/"user name"/appdata/roaming/"coin name"/ .
> Then you should be able to delete everything EXCEPT the wallet.dat file in ^ folder, (not the client folder you have shown in your image)
> Then restart the client and let it update the blockchain. (will probably take a while)
> 
> Again, DO NOT DELETE your wallet.dat file!


Thank you for your help, I was able to get it taken care of, it didn't like me deleting all the files other than the wallet.dat file, but once I restored everything but the replacement blockchains, it works just fine now. No more error messages.

Forgive me for being a noob miner, been mining for less than three weeks; but if I want to store my wallet with its stored transactions and coins on a flash drive rather than my mechanical hard drive, I need to move this folder onto the flash drive I want to store my coins on?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Had to reinstall WIndows today and forgot that I had some Dogecoin stored on the SSD that I wiped.. about 10 seconds after wiping it.
> 
> Was only 900 doge though, ie €1. Still. Q_Q
> 
> Need to whine somewhere about it.


You can cry on my shoulder.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Thank you for your help, I was able to get it taken care of, it didn't like me deleting all the files other than the wallet.dat file, but once I restored everything but the replacement blockchains, it works just fine now. No more error messages.
> 
> Forgive me for being a noob miner, been mining for less than three weeks; but if I want to store my wallet with its stored transactions and coins on a flash drive rather than my mechanical hard drive, I need to move this folder onto the flash drive I want to store my coins on?


Yes that is correct if you want to store everything on your flash drive. You need to make sure you close the wallet before you delete those files otherwise you get an error message. Your wallet.dat file is the one that has your specific information on it, so make sure you never delete that.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes that is correct if you want to store everything on your flash drive. You need to make sure you close the wallet before you delete those files otherwise you get an error message. Your wallet.dat file is the one that has your specific information on it, so make sure you never delete that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes that is correct if you want to store everything on your flash drive. You need to make sure you close the wallet before you delete those files otherwise you get an error message. Your wallet.dat file is the one that has your specific information on it, so make sure you never delete that.


So I moved my file from my C drive to my flash and when I restarted my wallet, it synced up again but hasn't recognized my old wallet addresses with my coins in them, how do I get the client side to recognize the moved files?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> So I moved my file from my C drive to my flash and when I restarted my wallet, it synced up again but hasn't recognized my old wallet addresses with my coins in them, how do I get the client side to recognize the moved files?


Did you start the wallet first, then close it, then wrote over the new wallet.dat with your old one?


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> So I moved my file from my C drive to my flash and when I restarted my wallet, it synced up again but hasn't recognized my old wallet addresses with my coins in them, how do I get the client side to recognize the moved files?


You need to give your PC a pointer to the new location. This can be done a few ways, like symlinks, or adding the --datadir=" " flag after the destination for the shortcut to your wallet .exe.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> You need to give your PC a pointer to the new location. This can be done a few ways, like symlinks, or adding the --datadir=" " flag after the destination for the shortcut to your wallet .exe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Did you start the wallet first, then close it, then wrote over the new wallet.dat with your old one?


Thank you guys, I just found a YouTube video that showed me how to do it: 




I appreciate your willingness to help.


----------



## scutzi128

Difficulty and hashrate on Potcoin have been going up like crazy!


----------



## Nhb93

Fingers crossed that Nut takes off.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Difficulty and hashrate on Potcoin have been going up like crazy!


Wonder why though unless an another exchange is gonna add POT soon. The network rate has double to 2GHs.


----------



## Desolator2B

Alright, so lemme ask your opinion, should I
A. Go for a 600GH ASIC miner and do Bitcoin
OR
B. Go Litecoin mining?
Which one will be the most profitable in the end? I have a feeling that the calculators tend to lie a bit lol


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> Alright, so lemme ask your opinion, should I
> A. Go for a 600GH ASIC miner and do Bitcoin
> OR
> B. Go Litecoin mining?
> Which one will be the most profitable in the end? I have a feeling that the calculators tend to lie a bit lol


The amount of money it takes to get into Bitcoin now with the crazy difficulty makes it so the ROI is horrible. You would be lucky to get your investment back. Go with script if you are getting into it. Also read a lot more about it before you invest any money.

Edit: Please take my advice about reading about mining seriously. there are a lot of people who just dump a bunch of money into mining that do not understand anything about it, and they get very frustrated because they do not know the ins and outs of it. Do not expect to get rich quick.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> Alright, so lemme ask your opinion, should I
> A. Go for a 600GH ASIC miner and do Bitcoin
> OR
> B. Go Litecoin mining?
> Which one will be the most profitable in the end? I have a feeling that the calculators tend to lie a bit lol
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of money it takes to get into Bitcoin now with the crazy difficulty makes it so the ROI is horrible. You would be lucky to get your investment back. Go with script if you are getting into it. Also read a lot more about it before you invest any money.
> 
> Edit: Please take my advice about reading about mining seriously. there are a lot of people who just dump a bunch of money into mining that do not understand anything about it, and they get very frustrated because they do not know the ins and outs of it. Do not expect to get rich quick.
Click to expand...

I think you would at least agree with me that it's not a bad way to at least get some small extra money once you make ROI. I'm not in this to become some kind of big money earner, just a way to get better interest than the banks for a few months.


----------



## Desolator2B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The amount of money it takes to get into Bitcoin now with the crazy difficulty makes it so the ROI is horrible. You would be lucky to get your investment back. Go with script if you are getting into it. Also read a lot more about it before you invest any money.
> 
> Edit: Please take my advice about reading about mining seriously. there are a lot of people who just dump a bunch of money into mining that do not understand anything about it, and they get very frustrated because they do not know the ins and outs of it. Do not expect to get rich quick.


I was pretty much sold on mining Dogecoin, which I know is Scrypt, but the difficulty is becoming quite irritating. But even with a high enough hashrate, would I make a decent enough profit? Say I pulled 1MH/s per card and bought 10 or whatever, would 10MH/s even be profitable?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Plugged the cards in different tonight, turned machine on and 4 out of 5 cards were detected. If anyone remembers my saga, I could only get 3 cards detected. I tried the configuration that I just did before and it didn't work.

This sums up my whole situation:



Jeffinslaw


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I think you would at least agree with me that it's not a bad way to at least get some small extra money once you make ROI. I'm not in this to become some kind of big money earner, just a way to get better interest than the banks for a few months.


I agree with scrypt, not with Bitcoin ASICS though, I think they are overpriced and not profitable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> I was pretty much sold on mining Dogecoin, which I know is Scrypt, but the difficulty is becoming quite irritating. But even with a high enough hashrate, would I make a decent enough profit? Say I pulled 1MH/s per card and bought 10 or whatever, would 10MH/s even be profitable?


It does not matter your hashrate really. It matters your hashrate per watt when talking about profitablity. I am adding a lot of M/hash soon, so I'm sure you can guess where I stand with mining scrypt,.


----------



## thrgk

Anyone using Dogehouse.org seem to be not getting many coins? I was getting 9k a day, but now it seems its so bad. Difficulty didnt go up much, but is it just that little increase in diff effected it that much?


----------



## Desolator2B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I agree with scrypt, not with Bitcoin ASICS though, I think they are overpriced and not profitable.
> It does not matter your hashrate really. It matters your hashrate per watt when talking about profitablity. I am adding a lot of M/hash soon, so I'm sure you can guess where I stand with mining scrypt,.


So with mining Scrypt, what cards would you personally recommend? I know the 270x offers best value, but, as I hear it the Sapphire 290X Tri-X card is pulling about 1MH/s without a whole lot of tweaking, is it worth it? I've been scowering for a while now but it's just been recent since Bitcoin really hit the market hard, and trying to find info on Doge, or any other altcoin profitability is pretty hard.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> So with mining Scrypt, what cards would you personally recommend? I know the 270x offers best value, but, as I hear it the Sapphire 290X Tri-X card is pulling about 1MH/s without a whole lot of tweaking, is it worth it? I've been scowering for a while now but it's just been recent since Bitcoin really hit the market hard, and trying to find info on Doge, or any other altcoin profitability is pretty hard.


If you have the space, I would build rigs with R9 270 (non x) which will get you 400-450 per card, I have several 6 card rigs like this. For the price of a 290 you can get almost 3 cards which gets you around 1200-1350 K/hash, for 450 watts. Cant beat the value really.

Edit: If those cards are getting 1000Khash @ 330 watts then it is a pretty good value. After you account for the MB and everything it would get around 2.75khash/watt which is on par with the best cards. It really is up to you, I like the 270 setups because I do not feel like the cards are inflated in price currently, so if things go south I should be able to resell them at not a huge loss. You will see all 290s drop in price if mining takes a turn for the worse.


----------



## Desolator2B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> If you have the space, I would build rigs with R9 270 (non x) which will get you 400-450 per card, I have several 6 card rigs like this. For the price of a 290 you can get almost 3 cards which gets you around 1200-1350 K/hash, for 450 watts. Cant beat the value really.


What coin are you mining currently, about how many coins are you able to mine per day right now?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> What coin are you mining currently, about how many coins are you able to mine per day right now?


I have 5 Mhash and I mine about 40k Dogecoin per day, I change coins all the time though based on my speculations


----------



## utnorris

I have 4 x 290's, 2 x 290x's and 2 x 270's (with one more coming in). The 290's I can only get 880Khs max and I have tried all the configs posted that supposedly get 1Mhs and none have worked. The 290x's have not done any better with only 860KHs. The 270's get 450-460 with very little tweaking and cost $200-$210. They are by far the best investment since 290's go for $500 on up. Cooling the 270's is on air while my 290's and 290x's have to be water cooled, otherwise they get too hot and throttle. I am personally adding another 5 x 270's or 270x's depending on price and I will probably start offloading my 290's since I paid $400 each and they should get me a nice little profit that I can turn around and get more 270's. If I am lucky, I will be at 10MHs in a month or two and should be pulling in $120 to $150 a day depending on the market. I could probably make more if I wanted to play the market and mine alt coins, but right now I am just doing Middlecoin due to time constraints. The only downside to going 270's over 290's or 290x's is that they require more MB's and such to match the hash rate of the 290's. But for the price of 2 x 290's you can get 5 x 270's and have a higher hash rate.


----------



## dolcolax

are the 270x not as good as the r9 270? i think people in my area caught up faster than me and bought all the 270s.


----------



## Desolator2B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I have 5 Mhash and I mine about 40k Dogecoin per day, I change coins all the time though based on my speculations


Nice, well, that definitely re-enforces my feelings about Doge
+1 rep for a good guy, thanks for the advice man!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> are the 270x not as good as the r9 270? i think people in my area caught up faster than me and bought all the 270s.


Generally the increased hashrates for the x does not justify the price increase. Sometimes the x version has lower hashrates as well... I'm not quite sure why, also it should be noted that most R9 270 non x have only 1 pin connector, The x versions generally have two.

I am going to try out a rig with some 270x's but I am not sure I will get the same return.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> What coin are you mining currently, about how many coins are you able to mine per day right now?


Use this http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency to get a general idea of how much you can make. There's a calculator there for the coins they have listed. Use it just as a general guideline though since prices fluctuate a lot on most of the coins. Or you can just use middlecoin and they will auto convert all the coins they mine to BTC and deposit it to your wallet.


----------



## Desolator2B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Use this http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency to get a general idea of how much you can make. There's a calculator there for the coins they have listed. Use it just as a general guideline though since prices fluctuate a lot on most of the coins. Or you can just use middlecoin and they will auto convert all the coins they mine to BTC and deposit it to your wallet.


I've been on there all day honestly haha, but I figured that it wasn't as exact, I just wanted some other peoples input.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Which cards should I go for?

- 6x Asus R9 270 DC II $184.99 with tax
- 6x MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G $209.99 with tax
- 6x XFX R9 270 $199.99 with tax


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Which cards should I go for?
> 
> - Asus R9 270 DC II $184.99 with tax
> - MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G $209.99 with tax
> - XFX R9 270 $199.99 with tax


I would personally go MSI > Asus. Never tried XFX I think, or at least nothing major. I have dealt with both MSI and Asus RMA and Asus is as bad as all those horror stories you hear about them.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> I would personally go MSI > Asus. Never tried XFX I think, or at least nothing major. I have dealt with both MSI and Asus RMA and Asus is as bad as all those horror stories you hear about them.


I get the most hash power out of my MSI card, but I have had to RMA two of them. I just ordered 6 Asus cards and 6 Sapphires.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I get the most hash power out of my MSI card, but I have had to RMA two of them. I just ordered 6 Asus cards and 6 Sapphires.


Ya, I loved my MSI GTX 580 Lighting and my 7950 TF that I have is a beast for mining. Have 3 290s and 1 290x Asus DCII incoming this month. If I can find one of those BTC MB with 6 PCIE slots in stock I will probably go the 270 route like you though. Should've picked up 2 when I saw the Biostar one instock. T_T


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Ya, I loved my MSI GTX 580 Lighting and my 7950 TF that I have is a beast for mining. Have 3 290s and 1 290x Asus DCII incoming this month. If I can find one of those BTC MB with 6 PCIE slots in stock I will probably go the 270 route like you though. Should've picked up 2 when I saw the Biostar one instock. T_T


I have been using Z87 boards for 6 cards. Just have to short out some of the 1x slots.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I have been using Z87 boards for 6 cards. Just have to short out some of the 1x slots.


Which ones? I think I saw a post on how to short it but didn't really look into it. Got a link on any guide on how to do it?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Which ones? I think I saw a post on how to short it but didn't really look into it. Got a link on any guide on how to do it?


I have the Z87 Fatal1ty Killer, and a couple Z87 G45's, For the fatal1ty you have to short out all of the 1x slots for the G45's you have to short out slot 7 only.

Here is a pretty good post on it.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=36061.0


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Which ones? I think I saw a post on how to short it but didn't really look into it. Got a link on any guide on how to do it?


There's a crap ton in stock at MicroCenter near me. The Asus H81 PRO BTC for $57


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> There's a crap ton in stock at MicroCenter near me. The Asus H81 PRO BTC for $57


Oh wow thanks! 2 in stock in the MC nearest my location.


----------



## dolcolax

anyone mining ultracoin? hows your hashrate?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Anyone having issues with Multipool? I had 10K DOGE transferred to my wallet nearly two hours ago and there still unconfirmed!? Also I have over 1000 more in the pool itself unconfirmed also!

EDIT Coins in the Wallet have now been confirmed, Pool however still showing 1440 unconfirmed!

EDIT 1 Multipool is now confirming my mined coins all is well again


----------



## utnorris

FYI, Middlecoin is having issues currently.

On a side note, can someone link me to the BTC MB at Microcenter?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> FYI, Middlecoin is having issues currently.
> 
> On a side note, can someone link me to the BTC MB at Microcenter?


Last nights middlecoin payout was pretty all time low. Is it having issues right now? As in i should go downstairs and check? Just put asrock btc into search at microcenter site.

Edit: on a sidenote my darling wife signed us up for the third-party electrical supplier to save us a penny a kilowatt for the last six months without telling me the rate has gone from $0.09 up to $.20 a kilowatt and they need two months notice to cancel.... Ouch.. I would have never fallen for that promotional to variable rate stuff... Btw our power company is charging us a transmission fee on top of it.. Cheers to $1000 gas and power bills


----------



## utnorris

I think they are having server issues. I checked mine earlier and they seem to be fine, but the payout is very low, so I think it is an issue with the exchange server. Might want to take a day off and mine something more profitable. I may switch to WDC for the day just to get some more of those. Unfortunately, even with my hash rate of 6MHs, I don't get as much as I would like, but that's the way it is right now.

I looked at MC, but I was looking for Asus, not Asrock, even still, they are not available here in Dallas. $60 is a steal on that MB. Newegg is out and Ewiz is $100. Guess I will stick with my current boards for now since I need to get more cards first. Anyone got a recommendation on USB risers in the U.S. that isn't a ripoff?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well someone took a dump on Nut coins. I woke up this morning and was surprised by such low prices. Looks like I need a bigger buy wall next time


----------



## dolcolax

Hey TheLAWNOOB did you procede and mine UTC?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Hey TheLAWNOOB did you procede and mine UTC?


Tried to mine on GTX 760 but only getting 50KH/s. I switched back to mining PTS.


----------



## dolcolax

same here tried to mine with 770s and got 20k/hs. ive read that amd cards can do pts now too. it might bump up the difficulty


----------



## Nhb93

If only MC sold risers. If they do and I just don't know where to find them, someone please point me in the right direction.

I've got 400K+ nut and I guess I should switch over to something else. What's the coin of choice for you guys right now?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Plugged the cards in different tonight, turned machine on and 4 out of 5 cards were detected. If anyone remembers my saga, I could only get 3 cards detected. I tried the configuration that I just did before and it didn't work.
> 
> This sums up my whole situation:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


You have some really sorry luck it seems. I'm not even sure what to suggest, sometimes computers can just act weird despite logic.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> If only MC sold risers. If they do and I just don't know where to find them, someone please point me in the right direction.
> 
> I've got 400K+ nut and I guess I should switch over to something else. What's the coin of choice for you guys right now?


I believe in WDC. I'll keep on mining WDC for a while.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I believe in WDC. I'll keep on mining WDC for a while.


I asked this before. What would be the best place to trade some of litecoin for WDC. I think if I were to just start mining it now I would be too late to reap some rewards this month if anything happens. I have plenty litecoin but I don't think it is gonna do anything for a little while at least.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Guy set up some buy orders on Nut coins. Someone just blew through all my orders and I'm out of LTCs.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I asked this before. What would be the best place to trade some of litecoin for WDC. I think if I were to just start mining it now I would be too late to reap some rewards this month if anything happens. I have plenty litecoin but I don't think it is gonna do anything for a little while at least.


I trade my litecoins for WDC at Cryptsy, or you can also do it at Bter.


----------



## oomalikoo

How much money would I need to spend to mine 2 protoshare coins a day?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> How much money would I need to spend to mine 2 protoshare coins a day?


You need 4 GTX 760s or 4 670s.


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

Can somone explain how it works?

My question is if im mining for a few hours do I get paid for mining them hours? I want to bitmine but I cant leave my PC on day on night ;/


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> Can somone explain how it works?
> 
> My question is if im mining for a few hours do I get paid for mining them hours? I want to bitmine but I cant leave my PC on day on night ;/


Yes you get paid a % based on your contribution to the pool you're mining for, you won't get much for a few hours but you'll still get your share


----------



## Pip Boy

Ok, I have a question for the real speculators here. My bro claims (and showed me quite a bit of proof) that he is making around £580/950$ a month from mining with 3 x 290 cards 24/7 after power costs are deducted. He knows the pitfalls of mining and has joined a pool. He also knows at some point the bubble will burst when bit companies and even banks really step into this.

So he is considering spending £10,000 / $16,500 on 24 cards and some aircon into his garage and has shown me his calculations for earning £5,000 / $8000 a month, tax free after costs.

Of course, now my interest level is high! I also have enough money easily to front 50%

( or even 100% but then he gets no gain)

So my question is, of course the markets fluctuate but how realistic is it that in 2014 he could take 12 x £5000 / $8000 and make £60,000 / $100,000 this year or even Half from 24 x 290 cards mining ?

Would it be worth my sinking 50% of the card and setup costs into this?


----------



## Kenerd

cryptsy down? 502


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Ok, I have a question for the real speculators here. My bro claims (and showed me quite a bit of proof) that he is making around £580/950$ a month from mining with 3 x 290 cards 24/7 after power costs are deducted. He knows the pitfalls of mining and has joined a pool. He also knows at some point the bubble will burst when bit companies and even banks really step into this.
> 
> So he is considering spending £10,000 / $16,500 on 24 cards and some aircon into his garage and has shown me his calculations for earning £5,000 / $8000 a month, tax free after costs.
> 
> Of course, now my interest level is high! I also have enough money easily to front 50%
> 
> ( or even 100% but then he gets no gain)
> 
> So my question is, of course the markets fluctuate but how realistic is it that in 2014 he could take 12 x £5000 / $8000 and make £60,000 / $100,000 this year or even Half from 24 x 290 cards mining ?
> 
> Would it be worth my sinking 50% of the card and setup costs into this?


It's only tax free as long as you keep it virtual, as soon as you transfer it at the exchanges to standard currency then by law you have to declare it as earnings once you go past the "tax free" freshold.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Ok, I have a question for the real speculators here. My bro claims (and showed me quite a bit of proof) that he is making around £580/950$ a month from mining with 3 x 290 cards 24/7 after power costs are deducted. He knows the pitfalls of mining and has joined a pool. He also knows at some point the bubble will burst when bit companies and even banks really step into this.
> 
> So he is considering spending £10,000 / $16,500 on 24 cards and some aircon into his garage and has shown me his calculations for earning £5,000 / $8000 a month, tax free after costs.
> 
> Of course, now my interest level is high! I also have enough money easily to front 50%
> 
> ( or even 100% but then he gets no gain)
> 
> So my question is, of course the markets fluctuate but how realistic is it that in 2014 he could take 12 x £5000 / $8000 and make £60,000 / $100,000 this year or even Half from 24 x 290 cards mining ?
> 
> Would it be worth my sinking 50% of the card and setup costs into this?


It\s a gamble but yeah if I had the extra money and I do mean "extra" I would give it a shot I just bought another 7950 for 300 used. Don't look at it like a sure thing though it could crash tomorrow who knows? And you might end up with a bunch of used gpu's that no one wants because the market is flooded with them.


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

how much bitcoins do you get in a month? a half?


----------



## beans444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> cryptsy down? 502


Yeah just noticed it is. I'm trying to set up still.. Can't link my crptsy to trademybit I read the FAQ but it I can't get my BTC Address: to validate.. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> It\s a gamble but yeah if I had the extra money and I do mean "extra" I would give it a shot I just bought another 7950 for 300 used. Don't look at it like a sure thing though it could crash tomorrow who knows? And you might end up with a bunch of used gpu's that no one wants because the market is flooded with them.


speculate to accumulate?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's only tax free as long as you keep it virtual, as soon as you transfer it at the exchanges to standard currency then by law you have to declare it as earnings once you go past the "tax free" freshold.


And that's why I am glad my dad worked for the IRS for 30 years. If there is way to avoid paying taxes he'll find a way.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnoyinDemon*
> 
> how much bitcoins do you get in a month? a half?


You will not get Bitcoins directly with GPU mining, the difficulty of mining Bitcoin is beyond even the best GPU setups, which means you need to mine one of the 100-150 alt-coins. How many you get a month will depend upon a lot of variables such as which coin you want to mine, the more popular a coin is to mine, the higher the difficulty gets (this is the condensed version) but once you get coins in hand, those coins can then be sold on exchanges for usually slivers of Bitcoin if you wish or Litecoin. Beyond that, you need to start doing your own research, Google, YouTube and Ask.com are beautiful things.


----------



## Kenerd

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beans444*
> 
> Yeah just noticed it is. I'm trying to set up still.. Can't link my crptsy to trademybit I read the FAQ but it I can't get my BTC Address: to validate.. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


I was just doing the same thing. I have deposit addresses for some coins but not all of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> speculate to accumulate?
> 
> I'm not sure I follow? I was saying if I had enough disposable income to spend like he's interested in doing I would. If it came down to spending the 10 grand I have saved for my first house in hopes of doubling it in 6 months that's just crazy. Tempting but crazy. I wish I could though I see those people with 50 to a 100 mh/s generating serious money but it took serious money to get there. I feel like alot of those pool leaders are just a few people who trust each other using the same miner to get the benefits of more coins. Maybe I'm wrong? Hopefully I didn't get involved in this too late in the game and can still make a little extra money for a long period of time.
> 
> Edit -Cryptsy's back


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

You can mine scrypt coins and get paid in BTC on middlecoin.com

Anyways, Nutcoin difficulty is only 0.8 now, mine some Nut coins, buy some Nut coins and wait for the pump


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Nutcoin is only worth 0.00000050 LTC?!?!? But what about NUTLAW?









Nutcoin could literally be the worst coin to mine ATM, I have not done the math yet, but I would be netting somewhere around 1LTC per 5Mhash per day LoL


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Nutcoin Auction









http://lawnoob996.wordpress.com/nuts/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Nutcoin is only worth 0.00000050 LTC?!?!? But what about NUTLAW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutcoin could literally be the worst coin to mine ATM, I have not done the math yet, but I would be netting somewhere around 1LTC per 5Mhash per day LoL


It's all being done on speculation at this point, but I've been mining it 24/7 for three weeks now. And please read the latest posts in the thread in my signature. I've been making Nutcoin wallets for each of my kids and putting 1M Nutcoins in each wallet, it's starting to make me look Nutcoin poor.


----------



## Roulette Run

If anybody is interested, the new AMD beta drivers are out: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx?cmpid=social17945594


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> I'm not sure I follow? I was saying if I had enough disposable income to spend like he's interested in doing I would. If it came down to spending the 10 grand I have saved for my first house in hopes of doubling it in 6 months that's just crazy. Tempting but crazy. I wish I could though I see those people with 50 to a 100 mh/s generating serious money but it took serious money to get there. I feel like alot of those pool leaders are just a few people who trust each other using the same miner to get the benefits of more coins. Maybe I'm wrong? Hopefully I didn't get involved in this too late in the game and can still make a little extra money for a long period of time.
> 
> Edit -Cryptsy's back


well in this situation the first house is the 2nd already (as in 2 steps on the ladder) and existing full time jobs pay for everything so it would be an speculative investment. What im simply asking is: how long is the mining craze going to reap rewards for triple, quadruple or even as suggested 24 card setup before it bottoms out and either huge companies step in and make things more difficult with their uber server rigs or even just basic regulation and government gets involved (which usually ruins things) ? At the moment it just seems plain crazy to make $800 a month from leaving a 1KW rig on 24/7 mining to a pool and just checking your smart phone now and again at work for realtime updates to see how your GPU's are doing..

I mean really, 10 mins to setup and 3 7970's or 290's and your in the money? 8 cards and its more than a lot of peoples take home pay for doing naff all.

It sort of undermines (no pun, or perhaps its the exact metaphor) real physical work.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It's all being done on speculation at this point, but I've been mining it 24/7 for three weeks now. And please read the latest posts in the thread in my signature. I've been making Nutcoin wallets for each of my kids and putting 1M Nutcoins in each wallet, it's starting to make me look Nutcoin poor.


I don't mean any offense by this, but you mining this for the last three weeks has turned out to be a huge mistake. If you are looking to maximize your profits you would have been doubled your profits by sticking to DOGE and converting. I understand what everyone at the Fan site is saying, but realistically it is a bunch of wishful thinking based on a 'NutLaw' that is arbitrary. IMO nutcoin is just another scrypt coin that has a 'fancy' graph to trick people who do not understand valuation into mining it. I only bring this up because NutCoin followers commonly misguide people on mining it, always saying 'OMG but what if.... Nutlaw?'... Well, turns out people are not willing to buy at huge prices, people are willing to dump the coin. So per Mhash you have been mining .2 LTC/mhash per day (ish) and I have been mining .5/mhash/day (ish)...


----------



## Nhb93

I've got my fingers crossed you guys are right about Nutcoin taking off soon. I've got half a mil I'd love to dump. I've got my friend interested in investing with me too, so that's even more hash.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't mean any offense by this, but you mining this for the last three weeks has turned out to be a huge mistake. If you are looking to maximize your profits you would have been doubled your profits by sticking to DOGE and converting. I understand what everyone at the Fan site is saying, but realistically it is a bunch of wishful thinking based on a 'NutLaw' that is arbitrary. IMO nutcoin is just another scrypt coin that has a 'fancy' graph to trick people who do not understand valuation into mining it. I only bring this up because NutCoin followers commonly misguide people on mining it, always saying 'OMG but what if.... Nutlaw?'... Well, turns out people are not willing to buy at huge prices, people are willing to dump the coin. So per Mhash you have been mining .2 LTC/mhash per day (ish) and I have been mining .5/mhash/day (ish)...


That's why it's called speculation.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

nevermind


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> well in this situation the first house is the 2nd already (as in 2 steps on the ladder) and existing full time jobs pay for everything so it would be an speculative investment. What im simply asking is: how long is the mining craze going to reap rewards for triple, quadruple or even as suggested 24 card setup before it bottoms out and either huge companies step in and make things more difficult with their uber server rigs or even just basic regulation and government gets involved (which usually ruins things) ? At the moment it just seems plain crazy to make $800 a month from leaving a 1KW rig on 24/7 mining to a pool and just checking your smart phone now and again at work for realtime updates to see how your GPU's are doing..
> 
> I mean really, 10 mins to setup and 3 7970's or 290's and your in the money? 8 cards and its more than a lot of peoples take home pay for doing naff all.
> 
> It sort of undermines (no pun, or perhaps its the exact metaphor) real physical work.


Pretty funny but yeah your right. This is happening right now no doubt about it so look at it like that it could all change tomorrow. I wouldn't quit my day job just yet though


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Pretty funny but yeah your right. This is happening right now no doubt about it so look at it like that it could all change tomorrow. I wouldn't quit my day job just yet though


Keep your job and pay for the hardware. Keep the coins for a rainy day.

GPU Mining will always be profitable in the long run. There will always be another coin to mine after ASICs take over one of them.


----------



## barkinos98

If you had $5m to spend on mining, would you get GPU and go scrypt or directly hit ASICs up for some bitcoin action?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> If you had $5m to spend on mining, would you get GPU and go scrypt or directly hit ASICs up for some bitcoin action?


GPU all the way.

But if you are going to buy that much GPUs then you might need to figure out how are you going to power them first.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> If you had $5m to spend on mining, would you get GPU and go scrypt or directly hit ASICs up for some bitcoin action?


Is that $5 million?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> If you had $5m to spend on mining, would you get GPU and go scrypt or directly hit ASICs up for some bitcoin action?
> 
> 
> 
> GPU all the way.
> 
> But if you are going to buy that much GPUs then you might need to figure out how are you going to power them first.
Click to expand...

I dont think i can find that many GPUs in turkey lol

Besides, lemme rephrase then: if you had $5m to spend on mining, and have to not give any details to the end user (corporate espionage)...
GPUs sound more profitable because you can change coins as you wish but we're most likely forced to keep the stuff there so its either making custom cases with custom locks so they cant call an IT guy in and get everything named or go ASIC...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> If you had $5m to spend on mining, would you get GPU and go scrypt or directly hit ASICs up for some bitcoin action?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that $5 million?
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I dont think i can find that many GPUs in turkey lol
> 
> Besides, lemme rephrase then: if you had $5m to spend on mining, and have to not give any details to the end user (corporate espionage)...
> GPUs sound more profitable because you can change coins as you wish but we're most likely forced to keep the stuff there so its either making custom cases with custom locks so they cant call an IT guy in and get everything named or go ASIC...
> Yeah


Can I wash the money for you? I'm only charging a 2% fee.


----------



## barkinos98

lolol
its an idea for now but the guys said they would give something to us, $5m is the amount we were dreaming of lol


----------



## kzim9

Are ASIC's going to start script mining? I keep hearing rumor ls of this. Would it be a good investment if they do?

Would it need to be new hardware or is it just a software upgrade to do this?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> lolol
> its an idea for now but the guys said they would give something to us, $5m is the amount we were dreaming of lol


If you are going to do it, make sure to leave a backdoor for yourself.

Mine on a self-compile version of cg miner and give yourself 10% of the hash power


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> lolol
> its an idea for now but the guys said they would give something to us, $5m is the amount we were dreaming of lol
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to do it, make sure to leave a backdoor for yourself.
> 
> Mine on a self-compile version of cg miner and give yourself 10% of the hash power
Click to expand...

Well yeah, we definetaly wont give 100% of it for them...
what good would it do to us then?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I dont think i can find that many GPUs in turkey lol
> 
> Besides, lemme rephrase then: if you had $5m to spend on mining, and have to not give any details to the end user (corporate espionage)...
> GPUs sound more profitable because you can change coins as you wish but we're most likely forced to keep the stuff there so its either making custom cases with custom locks so they cant call an IT guy in and get everything named or go ASIC...
> Yeah


The price of my case just went up a few thousand dollars, I'm think $15,000 for my G5 case?


----------



## theturbofd

What the heck is taking cryptsy so long just to withdraw my 10k doge? It's been almost an hour already.


----------



## aroc91

Doge is crashing hard atm.

Edit: and now it's back up all of a sudden.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Doge is crashing hard atm.
> 
> Edit: and now it's back up all of a sudden.


Ya, might need a new coin soon to mine.


----------



## thrgk

Can someone help me figure out, why in the last 5 hours, I have only mined 900 DOGE coins, when I used to mine 9000 a day? I still have a 1450 KH/s, so not sure. I have tried dogehouse and multipool.


----------



## Kenerd

guessing difficulty I used to get 20,000 with that hash now I was lucky to get 10,000 its been a few days since DOGE mining so I'm not sure. I hope it goes back up I don't want to sell now I'll consider it a loss


----------



## korruptedkaos

anybody here know about scrypt jane?

Im just getting rejects with it







,



settings?

ultracoinminer -o stratum+tcp://ultra.nitro.org:3337 --gpu-platform 1 -d 1 -u user.1 -p x
--scrypt-jane --sj-nfmin 4 --sj-nfmax 30 --sj-time 1388361600
--thread-concurrency 8192 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2

the --gpu-platform 1 -d 1 is just to have each card on a single .bat

EDIT: NVM I got it working somewhat now, time to tweak it now


----------



## theturbofd

3 hours and cryptsy still hasn't sent me my doge what the heck is going on?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> 3 hours and cryptsy still hasn't sent me my doge what the heck is going on?


Id imagine its pretty backed up? doge wallet? it was down a few days ago I think.


----------



## aroc91

I was hoping cryptsy got over whatever problems they were having when they went down last night, but it's been terrible today. I've been able to make trades, but I made a withdrawal about 4 hours ago and it still hasn't gone through even though cryptsy shows it as confirmed.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> I was hoping cryptsy got over whatever problems they were having when they went down last night, but it's been terrible today. I've been able to make trades, but I made a withdrawal about 4 hours ago and it still hasn't gone through even though cryptsy shows it as confirmed.


Same here. Deposited 800WDC last night and not even seeing it in my pending deposits - merely 12 hours now.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Why would you guys use cryptsy when there's MCXNow and vircurex?

https://vircurex.com/register?referral_id=2-65958
https://mcxnow.com/?r=lawnoob


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Why would you guys use cryptsy when there's MCXNow and vircurex?
> 
> https://vircurex.com/register?referral_id=2-65958
> https://mcxnow.com/?r=lawnoob


Volume... Something no other exchange has. Prices mean nothing without volume.

Edit: Also the huge volume is probably what gives longer deposit times... Makes sense, sometimes can be annoying, but it makes sense.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

But what does the volume give you? Sometimes it's good to have smaller volume, so the prices are more volatile. More money from day trading.


----------



## dealio

exchange shenanigans

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1wtbiu/how_i_stole_roughly_100_btc_from_an_exchange_and/


----------



## oomalikoo

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1tm0ku/a_noobs_guide_to_mining_dogecoin_on_the_windows/

anyway to do this with protoshares?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But what does the volume give you? Sometimes it's good to have smaller volume, so the prices are more volatile. More money from day trading.


What does volume give you? The prices that you want for one. If I want to buy Doge at 152-153 right now how can I do that on your sites? I can buy several BTC worth on Crypsty, On other sites I have to buy .1 BTC worth at 152, then the price goes up, 153, knock out that .1 BTC worth, now im paying 154, now 155, now 156.. Oh now I'm just over paying for the same coins I could be getting at Cryptsy for 152-153... That is what volume gives you. The same goes for dumping coins, you want to dump 2 BTC worth of DOGE at either of those sites? you are going to be taking lower prices then if you dumped on an exchange with Volume, this is not an advertisement for Cryptsy, but people not understanding Volume give a lot of people problems on exchanges. Personally I have my coins spread out. But you should understand volume if you want to be in the trading game, it is just as important as price.

Edit: Also larger volumes give you an indication of where the market is going. But this is not of any interest to people who are just dumping.


----------



## peezysc

Volume = Liquidity


----------



## theturbofd

Going on 6 hours still waiting for my withdrawal and it's not showing up in pending withdrawals nor are my coins in my balance. -_-


----------



## aroc91

Still haven't received my coins either. Withdraw is still showing as confirmed and the address is valid. I just put in a support ticket.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Still haven't received my coins either. Withdraw is still showing as confirmed and the address is valid. I just put in a support ticket.


Same, I'm just wondering why it's not in pending, confirmed, or in my balance.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Is it just me?

Or does everything seem to be not working or under attack lately!

ive been on 3 different pools today for 3 totally different coins & every single one has been attacked!

its starting to get me GRrrrrrrrr


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Is it just me?
> 
> Or does everything seem to be not working or under attack lately!
> 
> ive been on 3 different pools today for 3 totally different coins & every single one has been attacked!
> 
> its starting to get me GRrrrrrrrr


Middlecoin. Problem solved. Also have give-me-coins or liteguardian as your backup.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Middlecoin. Problem solved. Also have give-me-coins or liteguardian as your backup.


+1 to give-me-coin and liteguardian. They are my backups in the script too lol. How's the payout from Middlecoin btw? Like how much you usually get per 1MHs?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Middlecoin. Problem solved. Also have give-me-coins or liteguardian as your backup.


what? mining Litecoins still









Middlecoin I don't really like, I tried it for 2 days & well, wasn't really that impressed tbh.

Idk everything just seems pitiful after scoring big on POT









was it you LAW who was going to try UTC?

Its pretty good







if the damn pool works


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> what? mining Litecoins still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middlecoin I don't really like, I tried it for 2 days & well, wasn't really that impressed tbh.
> 
> Idk everything just seems pitiful after scoring big on POT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it you LAW who was going to try UTC?
> 
> Its pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the damn pool works


UTC is absolute garbage... unless you happen to be pulling down - oh, something like 10K coins per day... which isn't possible. There's a 2M premine on that coin, then they had big private pools jump on the backend - and then had tons of 'problems' getting the public pools up and running... which by the time they did the difficulty had already gone to 5 and was steadily rising...

I'll agree with anyone skeptical of NUT, EAC, DOGE, or whatever coin comes up next week... but that coin in particular seems like it was _designed_ to be nothing other than hype and a big payoff for the devs and their buddies. I won't mine it simply on principle... I like the idea behind scrypt-jane mining and coins with POS as well as POW mining in the initial phase... and I like Bumface as a person when I've chatted with him in the trollbox... but that coin is a major fraud IMO.

Yep POT was a big bounty - but it will have a fast drop-off as well. Just remember that mining new coins (just like trading in any coins, old or new) is all about the averages. Not every coin you pick to mine at the start will wind up being worth anything, not every coin will get pumped to the moon a couple of months later. As long as you have more value at the end of the month (whether cashed out as fiat/BTC or held in the original currency) then you did well. If you don't - then you need to adjust your strategy. But _no one_ avoids every bad trade, or catches every good opportunity... and anyone that claims to is trying to either rob you or scam you in another way.

It's always better to have between 10-20 1% gain days in a month than 1 or 2 20% gain days... because the former indicates a good methodology and discipline - where the second is simply gambling (unless you can do that every single month without a bad one costing you just as much... in which case you should be trading for a large investment bank). In fact, if you can pull that off for more than a year - you could just _start_ an investment bank of your own... but I guarantee you'll be investigated and audited every year you are in business.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> anybody here know about scrypt jane?
> 
> Im just getting rejects with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> settings?
> 
> ultracoinminer -o stratum+tcp://ultra.nitro.org:3337 --gpu-platform 1 -d 1 -u user.1 -p x
> --scrypt-jane --sj-nfmin 4 --sj-nfmax 30 --sj-time 1388361600
> --thread-concurrency 8192 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2
> 
> the --gpu-platform 1 -d 1 is just to have each card on a single .bat
> 
> EDIT: NVM I got it working somewhat now, time to tweak it now


How did you get it to work? I tried mining velocity coin which is also scrypt jane and got it hashing and accepting shares but the pool would always show 0.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> UTC is absolute garbage... unless you happen to be pulling down - oh, something like 10K coins per day... which isn't possible. There's a 2M premine on that coin, then they had big private pools jump on the backend - and then had tons of 'problems' getting the public pools up and running... which by the time they did the difficulty had already gone to 5 and was steadily rising...
> 
> I'll agree with anyone skeptical of NUT, EAC, DOGE, or whatever coin comes up next week... but that coin in particular seems like it was _designed_ to be nothing other than hype and a big payoff for the devs and their buddies. I won't mine it simply on principle... I like the idea behind scrypt-jane mining and coins with POS as well as POW mining in the initial phase... and I like Bumface as a person when I've chatted with him in the trollbox... but that coin is a major fraud IMO.
> 
> Yep POT was a big bounty - but it will have a fast drop-off as well. Just remember that mining new coins (just like trading in any coins, old or new) is all about the averages. Not every coin you pick to mine at the start will wind up being worth anything, not every coin will get pumped to the moon a couple of months later. As long as you have more value at the end of the month (whether cashed out as fiat/BTC or held in the original currency) then you did well. If you don't - then you need to adjust your strategy. But _no one_ avoids every bad trade, or catches every good opportunity... and anyone that claims to is trying to either rob you or scam you in another way.
> 
> It's always better to have between 10-20 1% gain days in a month than 1 or 2 20% gain days... because the former indicates a good methodology and discipline - where the second is simply gambling (unless you can do that every single month without a bad one costing you just as much... in which case you should be trading for a large investment bank). In fact, if you can pull that off for more than a year - you could just _start_ an investment bank of your own... but I guarantee you'll be investigated and audited every year you are in business.


hmmm, I seen lots of bad words about it on bitcointalk,

10,000k a day, where are you getting those sums from? I am mining it anyway & selling it as I go on freshmarket? i already made nearly 0.5 LTC for 4 hours or so? & it was down for about 45mins too.
im only using 2mh on it aswell.

so lets say 2.5 LTC @ 0.027 = 0.0675

im going to turn on the other 2mh soon when ive been & got some more electric lol, nearly on the emergency & the shop doesn't open for another 3 hours?

Is it the same bumface off coinex your talking about?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> How did you get it to work? I tried mining velocity coin which is also scrypt jane and got it hashing and accepting shares but the pool would always show 0.


I downloaded a custom version off bitcointalk from somewhere when I was searching for settings?

most of the originals are borked up!

Ive just been looking for it but I cant find it again, I have the file though if you want it?

i'll check again but I did find some other settings aswell that's different than what I posted I was using.

give me 5 mins I'll see if I can sort it all out for you?

CGMinerv3.7.2Scrypt-Jane-Custom.zip 2014k .zip file


--scrypt-jane --sj-nfmin 4 --sj-nfmax 30 --sj-time 1388361600 -d 1 -g 2 -s 1 -E 10 -v 1 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 8192 --worksize 256 --expiry 1 --queue 0 --scan-time 1

that's what im using & it works


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I downloaded a custom version off bitcointalk from somewhere when I was searching for settings?
> 
> most of the originals are borked up!
> 
> Ive just been looking for it but I cant find it again, I have the file though if you want it?
> 
> i'll check again but I did find some other settings aswell that's different than what I posted I was using.
> 
> give me 5 mins I'll see if I can sort it all out for you?
> 
> CGMinerv3.7.2Scrypt-Jane-Custom.zip 2014k .zip file
> 
> 
> --scrypt-jane --sj-nfmin 4 --sj-nfmax 30 --sj-time 1388361600 -d 1 -g 2 -s 1 -E 10 -v 1 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 8192 --worksize 256 --expiry 1 --queue 0 --scan-time 1
> 
> that's what im using & it works


is this the version that works with CGwatcher?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> is this the version that works with CGwatcher?


IDK? maybe

try it & see?


----------



## dolcolax

haha yeah thats what i thought, just that its 2am and the mining computer is downstairs. i'd live another day without it for now.

edit: yeah it works. or maybe it was working with the original ultracoin client and i just messed up.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I downloaded a custom version off bitcointalk from somewhere when I was searching for settings?
> 
> most of the originals are borked up!
> 
> Ive just been looking for it but I cant find it again, I have the file though if you want it?
> 
> i'll check again but I did find some other settings aswell that's different than what I posted I was using.
> 
> give me 5 mins I'll see if I can sort it all out for you?
> 
> CGMinerv3.7.2Scrypt-Jane-Custom.zip 2014k .zip file
> 
> 
> --scrypt-jane --sj-nfmin 4 --sj-nfmax 30 --sj-time 1388361600 -d 1 -g 2 -s 1 -E 10 -v 1 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 8192 --worksize 256 --expiry 1 --queue 0 --scan-time 1
> 
> that's what im using & it works


Which pool your using. Didn't want to waste time figuring it out how to get it running before but if it's a good dump coin I will give it a shot.


----------



## Roulette Run

I just did this tonight


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> 
> I just did this tonight


----------



## Roulette Run

Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Thanks, I needed that.


No Nuts No Glory lol


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> No Nuts No Glory lol


Don't worry, they're big as an elephant's.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> UTC is absolute garbage... unless you happen to be pulling down - oh, something like 10K coins per day... which isn't possible. There's a 2M premine on that coin, then they had big private pools jump on the backend - and then had tons of 'problems' getting the public pools up and running... which by the time they did the difficulty had already gone to 5 and was steadily rising...
> 
> I'll agree with anyone skeptical of NUT, EAC, DOGE, or whatever coin comes up next week... but that coin in particular seems like it was _designed_ to be nothing other than hype and a big payoff for the devs and their buddies. I won't mine it simply on principle... I like the idea behind scrypt-jane mining and coins with POS as well as POW mining in the initial phase... and I like Bumface as a person when I've chatted with him in the trollbox... but that coin is a major fraud IMO.
> 
> Yep POT was a big bounty - but it will have a fast drop-off as well. Just remember that mining new coins (just like trading in any coins, old or new) is all about the averages. Not every coin you pick to mine at the start will wind up being worth anything, not every coin will get pumped to the moon a couple of months later. As long as you have more value at the end of the month (whether cashed out as fiat/BTC or held in the original currency) then you did well. If you don't - then you need to adjust your strategy. But _no one_ avoids every bad trade, or catches every good opportunity... and anyone that claims to is trying to either rob you or scam you in another way.
> 
> It's always better to have between 10-20 1% gain days in a month than 1 or 2 20% gain days... because the former indicates a good methodology and discipline - where the second is simply gambling (unless you can do that every single month without a bad one costing you just as much... in which case you should be trading for a large investment bank). In fact, if you can pull that off for more than a year - you could just _start_ an investment bank of your own... but I guarantee you'll be investigated and audited every year you are in business.


I rack disirpine. Seriously good post.


----------



## utnorris

Man, Middlecoin is either on fire or in the dump each week. We will go from having high payouts to server issues each week. Don't know what is up, but I guess this is what you have to deal with unless you want to mine and trade yourself and from what I have seen it is just as frustrating trying to use the exchanges yourself. Anyways, that's my morning rant, now I am off to my real job.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Man, Middlecoin is either on fire or in the dump each week. We will go from having high payouts to server issues each week. Don't know what is up, but I guess this is what you have to deal with unless you want to mine and trade yourself and from what I have seen it is just as frustrating trying to use the exchanges yourself. Anyways, that's my morning rant, now I am off to my real job.


I second that rant! Last nights payout was an hour late and 50% short of what i call average.


----------



## dean_8486

Mining KDC Klondike Coin, nice guide here (

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1tm0ku/a_noobs_guide_to_mining_dogecoin_on_the_windows/%5B/URL


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I downloaded a custom version off bitcointalk from somewhere when I was searching for settings?
> 
> most of the originals are borked up!
> 
> Ive just been looking for it but I cant find it again, I have the file though if you want it?
> 
> i'll check again but I did find some other settings aswell that's different than what I posted I was using.
> 
> give me 5 mins I'll see if I can sort it all out for you?
> 
> CGMinerv3.7.2Scrypt-Jane-Custom.zip 2014k .zip file
> 
> 
> --scrypt-jane --sj-nfmin 4 --sj-nfmax 30 --sj-time 1388361600 -d 1 -g 2 -s 1 -E 10 -v 1 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 8192 --worksize 256 --expiry 1 --queue 0 --scan-time 1
> 
> that's what im using & it works


Nothing but hardware errors from my R9 290. Tried with 13.12 and 14.1 drivers, but no luck either way. Have you experienced that before?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Ok, I have a question for the real speculators here. My bro claims (and showed me quite a bit of proof) that he is making around £580/950$ a month from mining with 3 x 290 cards 24/7 after power costs are deducted. He knows the pitfalls of mining and has joined a pool. He also knows at some point the bubble will burst when bit companies and even banks really step into this.
> 
> So he is considering spending £10,000 / $16,500 on 24 cards and some aircon into his garage and has shown me his calculations for earning £5,000 / $8000 a month, tax free after costs.
> 
> Of course, now my interest level is high! I also have enough money easily to front 50%
> 
> ( or even 100% but then he gets no gain)
> 
> So my question is, of course the markets fluctuate but how realistic is it that in 2014 he could take 12 x £5000 / $8000 and make £60,000 / $100,000 this year or even Half from 24 x 290 cards mining ?
> 
> Would it be worth my sinking 50% of the card and setup costs into this?


Where does he live? I'd like to come by and stee all of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If anybody is interested, the new AMD beta drivers are out: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx?cmpid=social17945594


On my 290X, I was mining at 930khps. With 14.1 driver, I'm now at 860.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where does he live? I'd like to come by and stee all of it.
> On my 290X, I was mining at 930khps. With 14.1 driver, I'm now at 860.


I have only heard bad things about the new beta drivers... If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where does he live? I'd like to come by and stee all of it.
> On my 290X, I was mining at 930khps. With 14.1 driver, I'm now at 860.


I hate to hear that, I had hopes for an improvement. I think AMD needs to understand what percentage of their graphics card sales is due to the mining community and start catering to us just a little bit. It would be great if either AMD or nVidia would come out with a line strictly dedicated to scrypt mining, I think we've only seen the tip of the iceberg as far as how widespread it will become in the future and these two card manufacturers need to recognize it for what it is.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where does he live? I'd like to come by and stee all of it.
> On my 290X, I was mining at 930khps. With 14.1 driver, I'm now at 860.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only heard bad things about the new beta drivers... If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
Click to expand...

That's usually my philosophy too but I just couldn't resist trying out mantle on BF4. This is just on the gaming rig. My miner is still chugging on the same driver+miner+settings till I see someone post improvements.

So I'm trying to decide if I wanna keep trying this driver and submit anything different to AMD to improve things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where does he live? I'd like to come by and stee all of it.
> On my 290X, I was mining at 930khps. With 14.1 driver, I'm now at 860.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to hear that, I had hopes for an improvement. I think AMD needs to understand what percentage of their graphics card sales is due to the mining community and start catering to us just a little bit. It would be great if either AMD or nVidia would come out with a line strictly dedicated to scrypt mining, I think we've only seen the tip of the iceberg as far as how widespread it will become in the future and these two card manufacturers need to recognize it for what it is.
Click to expand...

Yeah but at the same time there's quite a few gamers on their cards too. Not to mention AMD's hardwares on the new consoles.

And there's nothing to lose from the miner consumers. They can just stick with the stable drivers. 14.1 is Beta afterall. I didn't expecting mining improvement but I did hope that it wouldn't lower it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

For all of the Linux users out there, When you installed 12.10 Xubuntu, did you release the update to 13.1? Were there any improvements?


----------



## Roulette Run

If you guys want to see the newly edited version of my picture check it out over on the Nutcoin thread, the link is in my signature.


----------



## thrgk

why does coinwarz say a specific coin is most profitable. by the time I downloaded the wallet and started mining that coin it dropped from first place to twentieth? is that just a bug or?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> why does coinwarz say a specific coin is most profitable. by the time I downloaded the wallet and started mining that coin it dropped from first place to twentieth? is that just a bug or?


Take it with a truck load of salt.

Not entirely accurate, only a guideline.


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> why does coinwarz say a specific coin is most profitable. by the time I downloaded the wallet and started mining that coin it dropped from first place to twentieth? is that just a bug or?


There was probably a little boom in price at the moment they calculate the profitability. It's unfortunatly not the profitability in the last 24hours or last week, so you have to watch it often, to see the trends of the (too) many coins out there.

Edit: So, watch it often, or even better, code your very own profitability calculator


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> why does coinwarz say a specific coin is most profitable. by the time I downloaded the wallet and started mining that coin it dropped from first place to twentieth? is that just a bug or?


There are two factors that go into a coin being profitable, the rate at which you get the coin, and the price you can sell the coin for. When the site calculates the profitability it just takes the two and multiplies them together, sudden drops in difficulty will make a coin appear more profitable then it really is. (it will be profitable for the little time it stays low, but then it goes back to being a crap coin) I would just stay away from coins you see bouncing around like crazy. If you are just getting into it then just mine Doge until you can do some speculating of your own.


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> On my 290X, I was mining at 930khps. With 14.1 driver, I'm now at 860.


Same thing happened to me. From 980KH/s -> 860KH/s. This is at i=20 on Hynix memory. What I noticed though is that my computer is much more responsive now at i=20 than it used to be. Seems to actually mining at a lower intensity than before, since it feels like I'm at i=18 or so. Also getting much lower temps while mining, similar to doing so at lower intensity.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> why does coinwarz say a specific coin is most profitable. by the time I downloaded the wallet and started mining that coin it dropped from first place to twentieth? is that just a bug or?


The difficulty of the coin + the market value fluctuates pretty wildly. There's a bunch of auto-switching type pools and miners that switches to most profitable coin. One mine the coin is mining at 1mhps then suddenly it's at 1ghps (made up numbers) because it hit the top of the profit charts. Then the difficulty shoots up causing it to not be as profitable anymore and all the auto-switchers switches to another coin and suddenly the hash rate of that coin shoots down, and have to readjust difficulty again.

I'm against auto-switching type scenarios for this reason. I like to stick with a coin that falls just short of top spot and not really ever getting that top spot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> On my 290X, I was mining at 930khps. With 14.1 driver, I'm now at 860.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. From 980KH/s -> 860KH/s. This is at i=20 on Hynix memory. What I noticed though is that my computer is much more responsive now at i=20 than it used to be. Seems to actually mining at a lower intensity than before, since it feels like I'm at i=18 or so. Also getting much lower temps while mining, similar to doing so at lower intensity.
Click to expand...

Are you tempted to try raising the intensity?


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Are you tempted to try raising the intensity?


Further tests show that my core clock flickers between ~900 to ~1010 constantly, when it's set to run at 1025. This is only while mining, since it hits the target clock while gaming and sticks there. Have you checked your clocks while mining?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Woohoo, just got me an R9 290 for $400 and 290X for $550!!


----------



## RNBananers

Hey guys, I didn't know a better place to post this so I thought I'd do it here, I recently took my mining card and put a waterblock on it, when I started mining again with it the temps on it went up to 98 degrees, where as with the stock cooler is was hitting 66 max. I put the stock back on to test it, and it cooled just fine, then I re installed the block and once again and it hit the 98 degrees.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Are you tempted to try raising the intensity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further tests show that my core clock flickers between ~900 to ~1010 constantly, when it's set to run at 1025. This is only while mining, since it hits the target clock while gaming and sticks there. Have you checked your clocks while mining?
Click to expand...

Ooooh... I see mine bouncing between 960 and 1000 yet it should be at 1020.

Edit: and I see my GPU usage bouncing all over the place too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> Hey guys, I didn't know a better place to post this so I thought I'd do it here, I recently took my mining card and put a waterblock on it, when I started mining again with it the temps on it went up to 98 degrees, where as with the stock cooler is was hitting 66 max. I put the stock back on to test it, and it cooled just fine, then I re installed the block and once again and it hit the 98 degrees.


If you're sure you've got the pads and TIM right, maybe there's no water going through the block?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> Hey guys, I didn't know a better place to post this so I thought I'd do it here, I recently took my mining card and put a waterblock on it, when I started mining again with it the temps on it went up to 98 degrees, where as with the stock cooler is was hitting 66 max. I put the stock back on to test it, and it cooled just fine, then I re installed the block and once again and it hit the 98 degrees.


you have water being pumped through it right?

maybe your pump is being restricted by other components like your rad or cpu block or gunked up with crap?

did you flush the rad properly before installing it


----------



## RavageTheEarth

What the hell minimum DOGE payout for DOGE is now 10,000? DUMB. I have 8000 in there and I clicked on "Cash Out' 3 hours ago. WTH multipool whats happening to you?????


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Woohoo, just got me an R9 290 for $400 and 290X for $550!!


Where did you get that deal?


----------



## RNBananers

Yes I flushed the rad, lol. And I checked the flow, it's just fine. All the pads are installed correctly so I know that it's not that.


----------



## jdc122

anyone checked out betarigs.com? seems a pretty good way to bump your hashrate on a coins launch


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> Yes I flushed the rad, lol. And I checked the flow, it's just fine. All the pads are installed correctly so I know that it's not that.


I would take the block off and check for good surface contact.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> Yes I flushed the rad, lol. And I checked the flow, it's just fine. All the pads are installed correctly so I know that it's not that.


which block is it?

thermal paste may be too thick or some old stuff left causing it not to seat properly?


----------



## RNBananers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> which block is it?
> 
> thermal paste may be too thick or some old stuff left causing it not to seat properly?


It's a Swiftech Komodo 7950, I used the Swiftech TIM, I cleaned everything with rubbing alcohol and Indigo Extreme compound cleaner, so I highly doubt that that's the problem. I checked the TIM and it's very evenly spread, and doesn't look to thick.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> It's a Swiftech Komodo 7950, I used the Swiftech TIM, I cleaned everything with rubbing alcohol and Indigo Extreme compound cleaner, so I highly doubt that that's the problem. I checked the TIM and it's very evenly spread, and doesn't look to thick.


no idea then?

take the block apart & check nothing is wrong on the inside of the block? last thing to try I guess


----------



## Roulette Run

Pardon the pun, but everybody's starting to get in on the bandwagon.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> It's a Swiftech Komodo 7950, I used the Swiftech TIM, I cleaned everything with rubbing alcohol and Indigo Extreme compound cleaner, so I highly doubt that that's the problem. I checked the TIM and it's very evenly spread, and doesn't look to thick.


Are you sure you are using the correct pads?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the pun, but everybody's starting to get in on the bandwagon.


notice the guys bitcoin address @ the end


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where does he live? I'd like to come by and stee all of it.
> On my 290X, I was mining at 930khps. With 14.1 driver, I'm now at 860.


UK,







quite the travel for you and me. (hint its why i put the pound signs in







and currency converted)

im seriously considering going 1/4 or 1/2 investment


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> notice the guys bitcoin address @ the end


















wat

how in the hell did you make it all the way to the end? i couldnt even wait for the singing.

fifteen second tap out









ontopic:
imo, afterburner and catalyst just get in the way. if you are having issues try disabling catalyst from taskmanager>start and do not run AB before starting cgminer


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> UK,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite the travel for you and me. (hint its why i put the pound signs in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and currency converted)
> 
> im seriously considering going 1/4 or 1/2 investment


UK you say!

Im coming for them like a


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> how in the hell did you make it all the way to the end? i couldnt even wait for the singing.
> 
> fifteen second tap out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ontopic:
> imo, afterburner and catalyst just get in the way. if you are having issues try disabling catalyst from taskmanager>start and do not run AB before starting cgminer


Because I Love any Music









Not to my perticular taste really, although if I shown what I listened to, I think you would be horrified









ontopic too

2 LTC









and about 5 hours to go!

For those that say Nay


----------



## dealio




----------



## Roulette Run

For those interested in CPU mining, this might be your baby: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/03/max-keisers-maxcoin-launching-wednesday-mine-free-windows-azure/


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> why does coinwarz say a specific coin is most profitable. by the time I downloaded the wallet and started mining that coin it dropped from first place to twentieth? is that just a bug or?
> 
> 
> 
> Take it with a truck load of salt.
> 
> Not entirely accurate, only a guideline.
Click to expand...

Actually, when you use that expression, the more salt you use, the more you can trust the source. So you're saying coinwarz is a very reliable source.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*


Lol

ruff ruff ruff ruff ruff ruff

I listened to it all aswell









Screw the moon im heading out the milkyway


----------



## NomNomNom

Is it possible to just use 1x to 1x risers for mining? Seems like 1x to 16x doesnt really do anything.


----------



## CravinR1

multipool is down for me and middlecoin had over .05 untraded from yesterday and only paid out .029

So what and where are you guys mining.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> multipool is down for me and middlecoin had over .05 untraded from yesterday and only paid out .029
> 
> So what and where are you guys mining.


In the immortal words of Stimpy... I'm mining nose goblins...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Is it possible to just use 1x to 1x risers for mining? Seems like 1x to 16x doesnt really do anything.


you would have to give the riser's female socket an episiotomy so it can fit the GPU's 16x slot
















do open-ended socket risers exist?

edit: googled it, and looks like people have been filing 1x risers sockets to fit 16x cards


----------



## Nhb93

What kind of risers do you need again? X1 to X16 powered or unpowered?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> What kind of risers do you need again? X1 to X16 powered or unpowered?


Powered.


----------



## CravinR1

Where are you guys getting your powered 1x risers


----------



## RNBananers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> no idea then?
> 
> take the block apart & check nothing is wrong on the inside of the block? last thing to try I guess


I fixed my problem, looks like the pads weren't making contact. X.X


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Where are you guys getting your powered 1x risers


Ebay and Amazon... There happened to be a guy who was pretty local on ebay so I got some next day, then on my next rigs I just ordered a bunch off amazon and they arrived today (gotta love Prime)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> I fixed my problem, looks like the pads weren't making contact. X.X


you must of had to much paste on the core then









or you didn't screw the block down tight enough









what are your temps like now?


----------



## RNBananers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> you must of had to much paste on the core then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you didn't screw the block down tight enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are your temps like now?


They are hovering in the high 50's low 60's now while mining with the pump all the way down.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> They are hovering in the high 50's low 60's now while mining with the pump all the way down.


Enjoy the silence









cant imagine listening to say oh 290's raaawwwing on air?


----------



## Krusher33

Fixed my 290X on driver 14.1 hashing issue. Happily mining at 930khps @ 36c on water.









My 2 280X's are doing 707 khps @ 74c and 64c on air.

Going from just 730kphs on a single 7970 to 2.3mhps, me life is now complete.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Fixed my 290X on driver 14.1 hashing issue. Happily mining at 930khps @ 36c on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 280X's are doing 707 khps @ 74c and 64c on air.
> 
> Going from just 730kphs on a single 7970 to 2.3mhps, me life is now complete.


How did you get 730Khash off of a single 7970?


----------



## Krusher33

You're asking me to remember something many many beers ago.

I do remember a lot of it was done near the beginning of this thread.

I had 13.9 driver installed with SDK 2.7 or 2.9 (I don't remember which).

Then I found my max memclock using benching softwares which turned out to be 1800 @ 1625mv on the memory.

Then I started off with TC 8192 and raised it by 256. I kept a chart going for each one. Recorded both hash rate and WU. Kept going till it just got worst and worst and worst.

Went back to the peak TC and tried both down by 128 and up by 128. Went with the better one and then tried down by 64, up by 64, and went by the better one.

Once I finished that then I messed with the GPU clock to figure out what's best. Back then it was pretty common to go 53% of the memory clock. I started there and just bumped up the speed till I found the right one.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> I fixed my problem, looks like the pads weren't making contact. X.X


That's what I figured


----------



## oomalikoo

is there 1 card that can get me a coin a day?


----------



## oomalikoo

I meant to ask is there any card that can get me 2650 cpm ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I meant to ask is there any card that can get me 2650 cpm ?


Perhaps an overclocked 780 TI. My GTX 760 does 1200cpm.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> How did you get 730Khash off of a single 7970?


I have a bunch of 280X. I use TC 8192, w 256, g2, mem 1500, core 1070. Set your core to 940 or something and increase it a bit at a time.

I can get 750KH/s except for the power color ones. (Sapphire and Club 3D does 750).


----------



## dealio

uh oh boys, single ASIC sticks are out, but ROI is 3 times longer than GPUs, nothing to worry about yet... but 5-chip miners are coming soon.. yikes


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I meant to ask is there any card that can get me 2650 cpm ?


My 780 gets me 2100 on stock volts. I am not sure how many CPM if I overvolt and push the OC


----------



## oomalikoo

thanks guys.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> uh oh boys, single ASIC sticks are out, but ROI is 3 times longer than GPUs, nothing to worry about yet... but 5-chip miners are coming soon.. yikes


source?

Proof? Believe it when I see it


















To Infinity & Beyond


----------



## oomalikoo

so i was just offline for 30 minutes but it was still mining. Does that count? Does any mining count if you're offline then come back on?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> uh oh boys, single ASIC sticks are out, but ROI is 3 times longer than GPUs, nothing to worry about yet... but 5-chip miners are coming soon.. yikes
> 
> 
> 
> source?
> 
> Proof? Believe it when I see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Infinity & Beyond
Click to expand...

i wish i was joking









US seller https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=438177.0;all

AUS seller, with 5chip waiting list https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=436031.0;all


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i wish i was joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US seller https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=438177.0;all
> 
> AUS seller, with 5chip waiting list https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=436031.0;all


not much to worry about yet then 70kh, you would need 10 to match a GPU, its double the cost of a gpu too, but half the power draw?

id say most new coins will switch to scrypt jane & will they will work with it?

I aint worried!

Yet anyway









EDIT: I still don't see any proof of them actually working yet, also what do you do if these things fry up & burn your house down?

Atleast with GPU's you have the warranty & someone to sue if your house goes up in flames!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not much to worry about yet then 70kh, you would need 10 to match a GPU, its double the cost of a gpu too, but half the power draw?
> 
> id say most new coins will switch to scrypt jane & will they will work with it?
> 
> I aint worried!
> 
> Yet anyway


Yah, they look like a total ripoff. Not worried at all!


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I have a bunch of 280X. I use TC 8192, w 256, g2, mem 1500, core 1070. Set your core to 940 or something and increase it a bit at a time.
> 
> I can get 750KH/s except for the power color ones. (Sapphire and Club 3D does 750).


This I spent 3 weeks mining on I-20 TC 20992 G-1 at 650 kh/s before I tried this and now cgminer's reading 765/751 kh/s MSI TF3 7970.


----------



## korruptedkaos

well im off to bed









couple of tips before I go though. looks like POT diff is down again









May be worth jumping on for the day?


----------



## cam51037

Anyone heard anything from WTCR? Their website has been down for the past half-day. I just shipped them my card today as well for replacement, hopefully the site is back up tomorrow and everything works out well.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not much to worry about yet then 70kh, you would need 10 to match a GPU, its double the cost of a gpu too, but half the power draw?


Not with the 5 chip ones, they're 300kh @ 1.5W for around $360 (0.4BTC)

Still not worth it though unless you're paying stupid amounts for electricity in which case they'd be good long term if you had a bunch of them (providing the coin craze lasts that long)


----------



## dathaeus

We know doge will be ok, but after the Oprah thing, anyone going hard on catcoin?


----------



## Kenerd

[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Not with the 5 chip ones, they're 300kh @ 1.5W for around $360 (0.4BTC)
> 
> Still not worth it though unless you're paying stupid amounts for electricity in which case they'd be good long term if you had a bunch of them (providing the coin craze lasts that long)


Ya an at least you can get something for a used gpu. If this goes belly up good luck selling that paper weight.


----------



## GiveMeHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> *! Disclaimer !*
> 
> *Don't purchase any ASIC miner expecting a full return on investment, chances are they won't provide a full return, regardless of the miner. But if you're wanting one just for fun, by all means buy one!*


I wonder if this is because electricity costs? So if I could get a super powerful ASIC miner card (say 600 GH/s for say $3-4k) and put it into one of our workstations at work (nobody will notice), so basically zero electricity cost, would it still not make a full return on the investment and more?


----------



## Namwons

how fast will these ASIC's advance vs GPU? GPU are getting an architecture change and die shrink coming up.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> *! Disclaimer !*
> 
> *Don't purchase any ASIC miner expecting a full return on investment, chances are they won't provide a full return, regardless of the miner. But if you're wanting one just for fun, by all means buy one!*
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is because electricity costs? So if I could get a super powerful ASIC miner card (say 600 GH/s for say $3-4k) and put it into one of our workstations at work (nobody will notice), so basically zero electricity cost, would it still not make a full return on the investment and more?
Click to expand...

No, one of the greater benefits of ASIC is the power savings usually. But for ASIC mining on Bitcoins, it is advised against because for the cost and hashing power you get, it will take far to long to pay itself off. Since the nature of BTC (and most coins) is that it gets harder and harder to mine, that means as time goes by you are mining less and less coins, so it takes a really long time to repay itself, if ever.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> I wonder if this is because electricity costs? So if I could get a super powerful ASIC miner card (say 600 GH/s for say $3-4k) and put it into one of our workstations at work (nobody will notice), so basically zero electricity cost, would it still not make a full return on the investment and more?


Its not because electricity costs. Its because the difficulty is rapidly going up and they are constantly releasing newer and more powerful ASICs and companies take way too long to send them out. ASICs are designed to use a small amount of electricity in relation to the hash power they output.


----------



## GiveMeHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> No, one of the greater benefits of ASIC is the power savings usually. But for ASIC mining on Bitcoins, it is advised against because for the cost and hashing power you get, it will take far to long to pay itself off. Since the nature of BTC (and most coins) is that it gets harder and harder to mine, that means as time goes by you are mining less and less coins, so it takes a really long time to repay itself, if ever.


I see... so I need to go high on hashing power per cost, that could be the reason that 600 GH/s for say $3500 would not make much sense. So if I purchase a 3.3 TH/s miner for $8800, the calculators tell me that at the current rate within 14 days the hardware cost breaks even, is this wrong?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> I see... so I need to go high on hashing power per cost, that could be the reason that 600 GH/s for say $3500 would not make much sense. So if I purchase a 3.3 TH/s miner for $8800, the calculators tell me that at the current rate within 14 days the hardware cost breaks even, is this wrong?


It's unlikely you'd even have your hands on that miner in a reasonable amount of time, let alone quick enough for that return.


----------



## GiveMeHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> It's unlikely you'd even have your hands on that miner in a reasonable amount of time, let alone quick enough for that return.


I understand now... Thanks. So basically when they say they ship within February they're just putting us in an endless queue with a god-knows-when shipping date? because they say as long as their shipping forms are active (which they are now), they have stock.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Where did you get that deal?


Microcenter open box


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

mItx is sooo small








This is my PTS mining set up. ASUS GTX 760 + ASUS H61 + i5 2500K @3.4Ghz.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Microcenter open box


Nice find. The one near me is bare of any GPU with AMD in it. ~~ Though I did pickup the 2 Asrock BTC MB they had in stock. XD


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> mItx is sooo small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my PTS mining set up. ASUS GTX 760 + ASUS H61 + i5 2500K @3.4Ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The envelope for electrical shielding? I had to use a piece of paper like that to separate an old video card with an unused waterblock while I was waiting for the new card to arrive.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Trying out mining WDC at a new pool http://wdc.eagleeyemining.com, the owner is running a promotion for the first few miners that get on board. Figure I would give it a shot! If you are already mining WDC come one over please!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Between 1:00 PM and 1:45 PM EST tomorrow - Big Mooncoin pump









Trading volume is in the 400 BTC range

Cryptsy total BTC volume over the last 24 hours:


----------



## incog

So mooncoin is a profitable coin to mine over several days or what?

Where are we getting the information on which coins are the most profitable? It's a chore to follow everything.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> So mooncoin is a profitable coin to mine over several days or what?
> 
> Where are we getting the information on which coins are the most profitable? It's a chore to follow everything.


Coinwarz is the best site for that, but they won't have any of the very new coins or low-profile coins. Looking at the site now, Mooncoin is below average. It's not even as profitable as mining Litecoin now. Doge and WDC are your best bets.


----------



## ccRicers

Oh, I also received my replacement MSI card today and installed it... it doesn't work either. Yay?

See, I find getting a replacement card DOA right out of the box strange, unless the eBayer loves getting neg feedback.

But now I think it's actually the power supply that is the problem. It could have surged while I was testing the water loop. That's why my 4670 could work, because it doesn't use PCIe cables If so I have ended up with a pair of identical working 7950's.

The power supply I have is the PC Power & Cooling Silencer MKIII and it's still covered under warranty. Don't know if I will RMA for a replacement or get a different power supply altogether.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You're asking me to remember something many many beers ago.
> 
> I do remember a lot of it was done near the beginning of this thread.
> 
> I had 13.9 driver installed with SDK 2.7 or 2.9 (I don't remember which).
> 
> Then I found my max memclock using benching softwares which turned out to be 1800 @ 1625mv on the memory.
> 
> Then I started off with TC 8192 and raised it by 256. I kept a chart going for each one. Recorded both hash rate and WU. Kept going till it just got worst and worst and worst.
> 
> Went back to the peak TC and tried both down by 128 and up by 128. Went with the better one and then tried down by 64, up by 64, and went by the better one.
> 
> Once I finished that then I messed with the GPU clock to figure out what's best. Back then it was pretty common to go 53% of the memory clock. I started there and just bumped up the speed till I found the right one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I have a bunch of 280X. I use TC 8192, w 256, g2, mem 1500, core 1070. Set your core to 940 or something and increase it a bit at a time.
> 
> I can get 750KH/s except for the power color ones. (Sapphire and Club 3D does 750).


Cheers for the input fellas, I'l have a little play with some settings and see what I can muster!


----------



## givmedew

Hi guys

I have been mining for a little while now and still trying to figure all the little bits and pieces out.

So one of my rigs has several miners.

On my other rig I am easily able to tell each card what I want the memory speed to be using the command "--gpu-memclock 1460" if I want for example the clock to be 1460.

Well on this rig for some reason I boot everything up and none of the card are switching to a higher amount.

I have tried running separate instances for each card and I have tried running them all in one using a command like "--gpu-memclock 1460,1350,1300,1350 "

In neither situation can I get the cards memory speeds to increase! Not sure what is going on!!!

If anyone knows what I am messing up hear please let me know.

an example batch file for just one of the cards if I was to run them in separate instances would be

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1F1qy2xDKKFLGpkHjHKoRF6mPmDsdHXWCG -d 0 -p x -I 20 -w 256 -g 1 -l 1 -T --thread-concurrency 32765 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-memclock 1460 --gpu-engine 925

Any hints or help would be great. Thanks


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I have been mining for a little while now and still trying to figure all the little bits and pieces out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So one of my rigs has several miners.
> 
> On my other rig I am easily able to tell each card what I want the memory speed to be using the command "--gpu-memclock 1460" if I want for example the clock to be 1460.
> 
> Well on this rig for some reason I boot everything up and none of the card are switching to a higher amount.
> 
> I have tried running separate instances for each card and I have tried running them all in one using a command like "--gpu-memclock 1460,1350,1300,1350 "
> 
> In neither situation can I get the cards memory speeds to increase! Not sure what is going on!!!
> 
> If anyone knows what I am messing up hear please let me know.
> 
> an example batch file for just one of the cards if I was to run them in separate instances would be
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 1F1qy2xDKKFLGpkHjHKoRF6mPmDsdHXWCG -d 0 -p x -I 20 -w 256 -g 1 -l 1 -T --thread-concurrency 32765 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-memclock 1460 --gpu-engine 925
> 
> 
> 
> Any hints or help would be great. Thanks


What cards, 290(x)? Cgminer for whatever reason sometimes won't change clocks/volts on some cards. It does nothing on my 7970's. I just use afterburner for the clocks and it works like a charm, just make sure you take those flags out of your .bat









Edit: if you are deadset on using cgminer, try setting them in a .conf file. Not sure if it's make a difference but it never hurts to try!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> So mooncoin is a profitable coin to mine over several days or what?
> 
> Where are we getting the information on which coins are the most profitable? It's a chore to follow everything.


coinwarz.com, coinchoose.com, and coinmarketcap.com are some places to research how each coin is doing.

And follow threads here and other forums too. But don't just jump on a coin just because someone said so. Wait a few responses to see if someone chimes in that it's crap or not.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> mItx is sooo small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my PTS mining set up. ASUS GTX 760 + ASUS H61 + i5 2500K @3.4Ghz.


Nice padded envelope backplate on your GPU there.


----------



## dolcolax

He did good. He deserves a pad to the back


----------



## Vinnces

Doge tanking pretty hard lately. Anybody got any coin to suggest or back to Middlecoin?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Doge tanking pretty hard lately. Anybody got any coin to suggest or back to Middlecoin?


Keep mining DOGE and when it goes back up and you start getting less coins because everyone jumps back on it you will be happy. Don't go for the immediate profit! Think ahead and that is how you are going to make money!


----------



## korruptedkaos

hi folks









whats crack-a-lackin today!

Anybody sweating over them ASIC's yet?

my coin is dying I think! I need a new dumper again or its back to the old grind me thinks


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Doge tanking pretty hard lately. Anybody got any coin to suggest or back to Middlecoin?


middlecoin is tanking along!

switchercoin is mining LTC!

ASICs!!!

we are all gun'die!










in related news, cant find a 280x w/o a ridiculous markup so i ordered another 290


----------



## thrgk

Yea DOGE is tanking, time to mine a ton of it, and hope it pops back to 20 after the CNY. Then we can unload and make a ton


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Keep mining DOGE and when it goes back up and you start getting less coins because everyone jumps back on it you will be happy. Don't go for the immediate profit! Think ahead and that is how you are going to make money!


----------



## AlDyer

Finally got my Elpida R9 290 to 886 khash/s after sooo much tweaking. I am really happy about it







. Even got me to finally do a clean Windows install, which I should have done ages ago


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea DOGE is tanking, time to mine a ton of it, and hope it pops back to 20 after the CNY. Then we can unload and make a ton


I'm thankful I unloaded my stash at 190 earlier to pay for my 2 290s. Ya hope it goes back up and technically it is still more profitable then LTC. Guess I got use to the return on DOGE and now I have more mhash it tanks. T_T


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*


Haha that's awesome!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Finally got my Elpida R9 290 to 886 khash/s after sooo much tweaking. I am really happy about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even got me to finally do a clean Windows install, which I should have done ages ago


did you have to OC? running hot? please post your settings


----------



## korruptedkaos

I don't expect Doge to go anywhere but down tbh, those huge BTC walls will see it just fall for a bit, also its already the Chinese new year?

hmm maybe feb 14th might give it a bump? but that's just speculation really!

block halving might kill it lol


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I don't expect Doge to go anywhere but down tbh, those huge BTC walls will see it just fall for a bit, also its already the Chinese new year?
> 
> hmm maybe feb 14th might give it a bump? but that's just speculation really!
> 
> block halving might kill it lol


I'm surprised no whale decide to pump it yet. Guess it's Chinese New Year.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> did you have to OC? running hot? please post your settings


.bat file: setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_MAX_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.dogehouse.org:3334 -u xxx -p xxx-I 20 -w 512 --thread-concurrency 27400 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune 50 --gpu-vddc 1.25

I haven't tweaked the voltage yet, but temps are fine as the card is watercooled







I will tweak to voltage to lower levels once I have time, but I first had to get the performance out of the beast. Haven't even tried with stock voltage yet, nevermind undervolting


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> I'm surprised no whale decide to pump it yet. Guess it's Chinese New Year.


Many alts have block halved before but I haven't heard of major pumps because of it. Doge's community might be different though...

Jan 31 was like the biggest day for cryptos where nothing happened. Chinese banks finally eased a bit on the bitcoin transactions so there were no panic sells.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> did you have to OC? running hot? please post your settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .bat file: setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_MAX_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.dogehouse.org:3334 -u xxx -p xxx-I 20 -w 512 --thread-concurrency 27400 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune 50 --gpu-vddc 1.25
> 
> I haven't tweaked the voltage yet, but temps are fine as the card is watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tweak to voltage to lower levels once I have time, but I first had to get the performance out of the beast. Haven't even tried with stock voltage yet, nevermind undervolting
Click to expand...

oh nice, i thought elpidia cards did not do well at high clocks, maybe its the extra voltage, watercooling delivers again









my xfx 290 does low 800s on stock everything but powertune, sits in a BAMT rig so voltage cant be tweaked, i think im gonna leave it be


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> I'm surprised no whale decide to pump it yet. Guess it's Chinese New Year.


It is a good plan to mine some now, although it s predictable really, all the Chinese will wait a month or two after I think?

could go either way tbh, just don't panic sell in the beginning!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> oh nice, i thought elpidia cards did not do well at high clocks, maybe its the extra voltage, watercooling delivers again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my xfx 290 does low 800s on stock everything but powertune, sits in a BAMT rig so voltage cant be tweaked, i think im gonna leave it be


Yeah it seemed so after the first few days off relentless tweaking, but finally I got it to higher hashrates. I am not 100% sure what fixed it, as I did so many tweaks, but I'm glad I did. Mine did the low 800's as well at stock. These cards are very strange and require a lot more tweaking than usually..


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea DOGE is tanking, time to mine a ton of it, and hope it pops back to 20 after the CNY. Then we can unload and make a ton


Definitely going to keep mining, It'd be nice if it goes down for a little while so that difficulty does too. I think I might buy 0.2 BTC and trade it for Doge too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I don't expect Doge to go anywhere but down tbh, those huge BTC walls will see it just fall for a bit, also its already the Chinese new year?
> 
> hmm maybe feb 14th might give it a bump? but that's just speculation really!
> 
> block halving might kill it lol


Can't see block halving hurting the price as they will be harder to come by, but I'm no crypto analyst.

Ok. What to do...

In my heart I want a ASRock Z77 Extreme9 (an affordable one for sale on OCN) and another full cover 7970 for my main PC. So I can still live out my desire to game and benchmark sometimes on a Tri-Fire setup. 96% if the time it will be mining of course.

Or, Buy 2 or 3 Gigabyte R9 270's I'm sure I can get around ~480 kh/s on each.

I just don't have an air cooled rig right now. 7970x2 w blocks in main PC, 5870 and 5850 w blocks in #2 PC. What to do What to do.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I have a bunch of 280X. I use TC 8192, w 256, g2, mem 1500, core 1070. Set your core to 940 or something and increase it a bit at a time.
> 
> I can get 750KH/s except for the power color ones. (Sapphire and Club 3D does 750).


So, what kind of hash do you get out of the PowerColor? I was planning on buying several of the AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE, but you've got me wondering it that would be a good investment.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Definitely going to keep mining, It'd be nice if it goes down for a little while so that difficulty does too. I think I might buy 0.2 BTC and trade it for Doge too.
> Can't see block halving hurting the price as they will be harder to come by, but I'm no crypto analyst.
> 
> Ok. What to do...
> 
> In my heart I want a ASRock Z77 Extreme9 (an affordable one for sale on OCN) and another full cover 7970 for my main PC. So I can still live out my desire to game and benchmark sometimes on a Tri-Fire setup. 96% if the time it will be mining of course.
> 
> Or, Buy 2 or 3 Gigabyte R9 270's I'm sure I can get around ~480 kh/s on each.
> 
> I just don't have an air cooled rig right now. 7970x2 w blocks in main PC, 5870 and 5850 w blocks in #2 PC. What to do What to do.


block halving may see everyone move on to a new more profitable coin & everyone just sell up & move on?

or the other scenario is that you will see a small bump & from the initial panic sellers, the sell price will inflate, followed by the buy price.

nobody know's what will happen, the masses will decide I guess









swap out the 58XX for some 290's or 280's


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> So, what kind of hash do you get out of the PowerColor? I was planning on buying several of the AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE, but you've got me wondering it that would be a good investment.


Around 710 Kh/s. If I set the clock any higher than 1030 core then hash rate drops to 500.


----------



## AlDyer

Anybody else than me investing in LTC? I mine DOGE/most profitable @ Coinwarz and convert it all to LTC. Something in me makes me believe in LTC, but maybe I am going mad. Somehow I see it going up, but who knows? What do you guys think about it?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Anybody else than me investing in LTC? I mine DOGE/most profitable @ Coinwarz and convert it all to LTC. Something in me makes me believe in LTC, but maybe I am going mad. Somehow I see it going up, but who knows? What do you guys think about it?


It is pretty closely tied to BTC and I believe BTC is about to blow up (again)... Hopefully LTC does not break away if BTC goes through the roof.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Anybody else than me investing in LTC? I mine DOGE/most profitable @ Coinwarz and convert it all to LTC. Something in me makes me believe in LTC, but maybe I am going mad. Somehow I see it going up, but who knows? What do you guys think about it?


what website u use to convert doge into ltc?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'll be really surprised if DOGE has a huge surge at the block-halving (but I'm hoping it continues to fall until that time at least). I too got rid of most of my holdings at 220 and at 180 sold off my mining excesses - but I'll keep a few hundred thousand for the very long term (or dump if price jumps and buy if it drops below 100 again).

I still believe it has quite a bright future - but short term I don't see any reason for it to go back up. There are more uses for it than others, but with pool operators having issues with the 1.5 wallet and downgrading - there is definitely enough noise to make the short term bearish for it.

I figure if it gets back down to 100 - I'll buy 1M back and then sit on that for a long time... or if it gets to 200 again I'll consider that the same deal with my current holdings. No reason to throw everything in one basket, and I think BTC is actually likely to have the better gains in the short-term.

Good luck to all - no matter which way you play it.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what website u use to convert doge into ltc?


Cryptsy, (not recommended, I know) but I trade in small quantities at a time and it has worked great for me. I'm not sure which other ones trade it, but you can try vircurex, I know btc-e doesn't trade it. There's some american exchange which does it as well if I remember correctly..


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'll be really surprised if DOGE has a huge surge at the block-halving (but I'm hoping it continues to fall until that time at least). I too got rid of most of my holdings at 220 and at 180 sold off my mining excesses - but I'll keep a few hundred thousand for the very long term (or dump if price jumps and buy if it drops below 100 again).
> 
> I still believe it has quite a bright future - but short term I don't see any reason for it to go back up. There are more uses for it than others, but with pool operators having issues with the 1.5 wallet and downgrading - there is definitely enough noise to make the short term bearish for it.
> 
> I figure if it gets back down to 100 - I'll buy 1M back and then sit on that for a long time... or if it gets to 200 again I'll consider that the same deal with my current holdings. No reason to throw everything in one basket, and I think BTC is actually likely to have the better gains in the short-term.
> 
> Good luck to all - no matter which way you play it.


Good luck to you too


----------



## kzim9

300kh/s good for a GTX 680 mining Dogecoin with cudaminer?


----------



## jdc122

Kitteh is going on Cryptsy in a few days, its going to skyrocket! It's already extremely profitable btw, well worth switching to


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Made a nice 15% on the Fedoracoin (TIPS) pump today. LTC Market.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> Kitteh is going on Cryptsy in a few days, its going to skyrocket! It's already extremely profitable btw, well worth switching to


As an owner of over 2 million MEOW, this makes me happy


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> As an owner of over 2 million MEOW, this makes me happy


Hey, didn't you say there was gonna be a MOON pump earlier today? Wassup with that


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Made a nice 15% on the Fedoracoin (TIPS) pump today. LTC Market.


wow, how did you know there was a pump on TIPS coming?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Has anybody here used https://www.bitcoinstore.com

Instead of going through all the trouble of cashing out bitcoins etc? Im thinking of just ordering some stuff from here?

it says they ship internationally to uk? im just curious if anyone has used it?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> Kitteh is going on Cryptsy in a few days, its going to skyrocket! It's already extremely profitable btw, well worth switching to


Any other exchange besides this one? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhGk2xdBmiD2dE1RS2xoaUxDajRTd2x3dkRHNjRVeHc&usp#gid=0

At 3MH/s I will make 0.1 BTC in 10 days, doesn't seem profitable to me.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> As an owner of over 2 million MEOW, this makes me happy


how long have you been mining for? i went on beta rigs, spent 0.4btc and hired 30mh/s to mine meow for a day!


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Any other exchange besides this one? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhGk2xdBmiD2dE1RS2xoaUxDajRTd2x3dkRHNjRVeHc&usp#gid=0
> 
> At 3MH/s I will make 0.1 BTC in 10 days, doesn't seem profitable to me.


https://poloniex.com/exchange

and coinedup.com

but cryptsy will triple its price im sure.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Any other exchange besides this one? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhGk2xdBmiD2dE1RS2xoaUxDajRTd2x3dkRHNjRVeHc&usp#gid=0
> 
> At 3MH/s I will make 0.1 BTC in 10 days, doesn't seem profitable to me.


I see buy orders on Cryptsy already piling up and no sells, but I don't know much about this coin so I don't know at what I should be buying at. Prices put on orders range from 0.004 BTC all the way down to 0.00000001.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I see buy orders on Cryptsy already piling up and no sells, but I don't know much about this coin so I don't know at what I should be buying at. Prices put on orders range from 0.004 BTC all the way down to 0.00000001.


meant to be a counterpart to doge, 25 billion coins however compared to doge's 50. price should be at least 0.00000100, AT LEAST!

350,000 meow and rising! mwuahahaha


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> meant to be a counterpart to doge, 25 billion coins however compared to doge's 50. price should be at least 0.00000100, AT LEAST!
> 
> 350,000 meow and rising! mwuahahaha


So what would you think is a good price for a first buy order, then? 50 Satoshi each?


----------



## thrgk

I got 150k DOGE, should i dump it into MEOW?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So what would you think is a good price for a first buy order, then? 50 Satoshi each?


good luck with that! lowest sell order is 80 satoshis.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Seems like someone is trying to pump Nuts or something. Look's like Roulette's ads worked.

Too bad there are too many dumpers.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> good luck with that! lowest sell order is 80 satoshis.


Thanks! That's still not a bad price.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Thanks! That's still not a bad price.


indeed. I expect higher but dumping at 80 satoshis will still earn me 1.4btc


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

N/m I misread the payouts on the coin.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Does BF4 have to be launched from a web page? I don't even know how to launch a game anymore. Damn it EA.


----------



## OneFast3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Has anybody here used https://www.bitcoinstore.com
> 
> Instead of going through all the trouble of cashing out bitcoins etc? Im thinking of just ordering some stuff from here?
> 
> it says they ship internationally to uk? im just curious if anyone has used it?


Yes I deal with them with only some problems. In stock items shipped fast and with no problems. Have not been so lucky trying to get a 290 backorder from them, tried to backorder 2 different ones now and told was discontinued, now im waiting for the 290 tri-x about a month later. I'm in the USA so cant comment on the international part.


----------



## Capwn

Just got these for my precious Doge








R9 270x's


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Does BF4 have to be launched from a web page? I don't even know how to launch a game anymore. Damn it EA.


idk lol, I only game on the weekends nowadays? I might forget how to play them all together soon?

why is it so damn dear to ship from the USA? 0.23 BTC for a mobo & cpu?

Scandalous


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> 
> Just got these for my precious Doge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R9 270x's


Oh snap those have 2x6pins also huh.... kinda PITA.... Hey by any chance u also in the ZHP site?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneFast3*
> 
> Yes I deal with them with only some problems. In stock items shipped fast and with no problems. Have not been so lucky trying to get a 290 backorder from them, tried to backorder 2 different ones now and told was discontinued, now im waiting for the 290 tri-x about a month later. I'm in the USA so cant comment on the international part.


cool, im just after a mobo & cpu really though, they have no GFX cards on there,

I might do it tbh, its still roughly about the same prices as the uk tbh, as you guys always get stuff cheaper anyway


----------



## dathaeus

Anyone else having problems connecting through cgminer in WIn7? It was working fine for a bit with my 7950, then added another 7950, didnt work, now even with just one, the cgminer window keeps popping up for a millisecond and disappears, running through my bat file:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt  -o stratum+tcp://stratum.doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -u username -p password -I 11 -g 1 --worksize 256 --thread-concurrency 12000

I tried different servers, TC's, I = 11 through 20, etc... When I run the cgminer.exe straight up, it asks for server, u/p, but then hangs also. I just downloaded the latest cgminer but its doing the same thing.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Anyone else having problems connecting through cgminer in WIn7? It was working fine for a bit with my 7950, then added another 7950, didnt work, now even with just one, the cgminer window keeps popping up for a millisecond and disappears, running through my bat file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt  -o stratum+tcp://stratum.doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -u username -p password -I 11 -g 1 --worksize 256 --thread-concurrency 12000
> 
> I tried different servers, TC's, I = 11 through 20, etc... When I run the cgminer.exe straight up, it asks for server, u/p, but then hangs also. I just downloaded the latest cgminer but its doing the same thing.


restart the system?

usually works if its stuck in some loop, del the bin if not?


----------



## Vinnces

Anybody got a good config file for 290 for cgminer bat? Got 2 in today and having trouble getting them to hit 800k/hs. GPU usage is fluctuating a bit even though temp only hit 70C. MB and CPU shouldn't be a problem right?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Anyone else having problems connecting through cgminer in WIn7? It was working fine for a bit with my 7950, then added another 7950, didnt work, now even with just one, the cgminer window keeps popping up for a millisecond and disappears, running through my bat file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt  -o stratum+tcp://stratum.doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -u username -p password -I 11 -g 1 --worksize 256 --thread-concurrency 12000
> 
> I tried different servers, TC's, I = 11 through 20, etc... When I run the cgminer.exe straight up, it asks for server, u/p, but then hangs also. I just downloaded the latest cgminer but its doing the same thing.


you forgot the vector parameter.

-v 1


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Seems like someone is trying to pump Nuts or something. Look's like Roulette's ads worked.
> 
> Too bad there are too many dumpers.


That's alright, let them dump, at least we're getting the name out there and gaining recognition.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Anybody got a good config file for 290 for cgminer bat? Got 2 in today and having trouble getting them to hit 800k/hs. GPU usage is fluctuating a bit even though temp only hit 70C. MB and CPU shouldn't be a problem right?


I use for ~860 khash/s:

-w 512 -g 1 --lookup-gap 2 -I 20 --thread-concurrency 24600 --gpu-engine 975 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune +20 --gpu-fan 75

You will need to open a command window and run the following commands before running cgminer:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I use for ~860 khash/s:
> 
> -w 512 -g 1 --lookup-gap 2 -I 20 --thread-concurrency 24600 --gpu-engine 975 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune +20 --gpu-fan 75


Can't go above 1350 on memclock on my. It's Elpida memories so ya.. Does memclock effect the hast rate a lot? I think I partially solved it. Had to use a clean CGminer cause I justed moved my rig folder over and the old .bin files was screwing it up. Gonna slowly ramp it up.

And does your GPU usage fluctuate at all? I know my 7950 doesn't but this one does and it's not temp fault.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Can't go above 1350 on memclock on my. It's Elpida memories so ya.. Does memclock effect the hast rate a lot? I think I partially solved it. Had to use a clean CGminer cause I justed moved my rig folder over and the old .bin files was screwing it up. Gonna slowly ramp it up.
> 
> And does your GPU usage fluctuate at all? I know my 7950 doesn't but this one does and it's not temp fault.


http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/Capture_zps77ae7afe.png.html


----------



## korruptedkaos

damn cryptsy must be hammered, I cant get on the damn thing?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/Capture_zps77ae7afe.png.html


Finally got I think stable at 845khash/s. The lower core clock made the memory be able to hit 1500. Now wondering if I should try slowly bump up the core to try hitting 900khash/s. I still get a weird 25% dip in GPU usuage every few min but it doesn't effect anything. Still a bit worried though.


----------



## MotO

I undervolted my 280s and call me crazy but I could of swore that I had a much lower reject number in sgminer. Does everybody else also get high numbers in sgminer itself? 1% and below in cgwatcher is normal but I have a feeling that's the percentage of rejects to accepted across all cards and the reject number in sgminer itself is the total number of rejected shares. It's also weird that hash took a hit after undervolting even though nothing else changed. They all used to be over 720.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hmm, what do we have here? Faster than a GTX 780M + i7 4800QM? Costs under $600? Is it possible?




It's a 3.4Ghz i5 2500K with a 1.2Ghz GTX 760. I will get a much smaller PSU and watercool it soon







And yes, it does mine.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hmm, what do we have here? Faster than a GTX 780M + i7 4800QM? Costs under $600? Is it possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 3.4Ghz i5 2500K with a 1.2Ghz GTX 760. I will get a much smaller PSU and watercool it soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it does mine.


Frakentop?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I've named it: The *L*ight *A*nti-Mac *W*eapon.


----------



## korruptedkaos

how are you connecting that screen?

would look cool all watercooled & love the envelope backplate still,

now I know your real name lol

hi Alan


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> how are you connecting that screen?
> 
> would look cool all watercooled & love the envelope backplate still,
> 
> now I know your real name lol
> 
> hi Alan


I bought a laptop LCD adaptor form ebay. Too bad my good LCD (1080p) uses a different connector, so I have to use a 1366*768.









Oh, that's not my real name. That is the name of my evil twin.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I bought a laptop LCD adaptor form ebay. Too bad my good LCD (1080p) uses a different connector, so I have to use a 1366*768.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's not my real name. That is the name of my evil twin.


didn't know those adapters existed? i'll have to look into those









I have a few old laptops I could take the screens out of, you gave me some ideas now

think you could make a fold up/slide out eyefinity setup out of a briefcase?

that would be awesome


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> didn't know those adapters existed? i'll have to look into those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few old laptops I could take the screens out of, you gave me some ideas now
> 
> think you could make a fold up/slide out eyefinity setup out of a briefcase?
> 
> that would be awesome


Oh, that would be sick







Just imagine walking into a library, open up your briefcase, and whip out 3 17" LCDs









Imagine the possibilities if I had an OC'ed i7 and SLI 780 TIs under the hood.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh, that would be sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine walking into a library, open up your briefcase, and whip out 3 17" LCDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the possibilities if I had an OC'ed i7 and SLI 780 TIs under the hood.


but I only has 15''6 screens









I think you would freak some people out though

they'd be like, WTH is this guy up to


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> restart the system?
> 
> usually works if its stuck in some loop, del the bin if not?


That bin thing sounds promising... where are the bin files I should delete, and which ones? I dont wanna start deleting random files.... I think I read about that somewhere, but i have no idea where that was.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> you forgot the vector parameter.
> 
> -v 1


That didnt do anything.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I would be like: "Deploying skynet..."


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> That bin thing sounds promising... where are the bin files I should delete, and which ones? I dont wanna start deleting random files.... I think I read about that somewhere, but i have no idea where that was.
> That didnt do anything.


add this after gpu max alloc & sync in your bat file

del *.bin


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I would be like: "Deploying skynet..."


call the Fed's its a Firesale!

or purposely freak people out & keep saying 'My Name Is Angela Bennett'


----------



## wholeeo

BAMT isn't working on my 270X rig.









What OS do you guys recommend for running off a pen drive?


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> add this after gpu max alloc & sync in your bat file
> 
> del *.bin


Negative success... keep in mind, I am now trying all this in a freshly extracted cgminer folder. I just copied and pasted the settings into the newly created batch file.

Anything else I can try?

P.S. When I tried running the old cgminer folder after replacing the 270 with the 7950 in this Win7 rig, cgminer did the same thing, then froze for a bit, but when I tried again like 20 minutes later, it just worked. Then when I ran it at any intensity over 11, my UPS would beep like crazy, I think from the power draw, so I had to set intensity down to 11 for the rest of these tests, and it hasnt gone off since. Then cgminer worked for about an hour, then crashed, then kept crashing after running for about 10 minutes, and now it wont even open as stated... this NEVER happened when I had the 2x270 in there... just in case this is important info.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh, that would be sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine walking into a library, open up your briefcase, and whip out 3 17" LCDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the possibilities if I had an OC'ed i7 and SLI 780 TIs under the hood.


Here is the States some nervous ninny would be calling DHS before you sat down.


----------



## ccRicers

I figured out my GPU problem. The power supply is borked. Can't believe the Silencer MK III would do that to me..

Oh well I'll see if I can return it to Micro Center.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I figured out my GPU problem. The power supply is borked. Can't believe the Silencer MK III would do that to me..
> 
> Oh well I'll see if I can return it to Micro Center.


Wonder if the GPU usage dips on my 2 new 290s are due to my PSU. Guess I will know tmr when I put them into my main mining rig.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL - well, I sort of bought back into DOGE... I've made some good profits over the past 24hrs... but my portfolio is the epitome of *non-commitment*...











I'll call it 'flexibility'..









Lots of good pumps and dumps going on in almost everything it seems... can't decide what to take a stab at and what to cut and run from. Are any of you seeing some big trends on the exchanges other than MEOW - I mean I made a couple BTC off DOGE.. so how much more stupid can this be than that is.


----------



## korruptedkaos

OMG Freshmarkets been Hacked!

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=431365.msg4947098#msg4947098

being held to ransom for 10 btc









WTH


----------



## MotO

I knew it was only a matter of time. Freshmarket was "hacked".
Quote:


> I'm really sorry to say this, but it seems that our security system wasn't enough.
> Just now i received a message from someone that he has hacked our exchange, and if we want to stop this, we have to pay 10 BTC. Obviously, we are not going to pay our users' money, and we temporarily closed the exchange. We have made an secutity audit to see what's missing, and found ~1200 LTC stolen (nearly 40% of all LTC), nearly ~50% of LEAFcoins, and ~20% NYANcoins. All other currencies remained nearly unchanged.
> Just now we deciding what refund can we make (dev team has nearly 200 LTC on their own, and i can give up some too). We will make a message after we have an agreement. We will 100% refund all other (not-leaf, nyan or LTC) currencies, and try to refund as much ltc as we can.
> As i see, *it was sql-injection*, but it doesn't helped him much - all passwords are stored as hashed ones. So he just brute-forced all low-security passwords to steal their money. So if you haven't got email auth - it is possible that your account was just jacked.
> 
> I also have possible ideas about openex malware in source code, but without proofs i can't do anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> OMG Freshmarkets been Hacked!
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=431365.msg4947098#msg4947098
> 
> being held to ransom for 10 btc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH


They deserve it. The guy should be banned from bitcointalk for being ******ed.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I knew it was only a matter of time. Freshmarket was "hacked".


I knew it too, just thought it would be little bugs though people would find out?

oh well 1 LTC gone! I didn't have the email auth setup either









I was going to withraw 0.69 right before I did another little trade, but I started to think it was ok?
I left them on there the last 2 days & just did 1 withdraw a day?

At least it wasn't a lot really?

Id be well ppddd if I had like 20 or so!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news for some folks









Hey at least it looks like they didn't get your Nuts!









Get ready for the withdraw if you have anything there left.

I can see some revenge attacks coming lol!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Damit and I just spent all night mining POT coin again, where am I going to sell them now


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Damit and I just spent all night mining POT coin again, where am I going to sell them now


POT







Why you mining that still!

well seems UTC is going on crypto trade in 2 days so I think im good!

If my 1 LTC is still on fresh I might give them another chance though?

ill just be in & out though if it does come back on!

maybe I should mine some meow or something instead


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> POT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you mining that still!
> 
> well seems UTC is going on crypto trade in 2 days so I think im good!
> 
> If my 1 LTC is still on fresh I might give them another chance though?
> 
> ill just be in & out though if it does come back on!
> 
> maybe I should mine some meow or something instead


I got bored mining DOGE lol Thought I'd spend a night doing something else. Can get around 1600 in 24Hrs, worth I think 1.5LTC

Will probably go back to DOGE, to interested in what will happen after that block halving thing!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

The site was riddled with programming mess ups... I made sure my coins were in and out of that site. Terrible set up, huge manipulations could be done by the average user.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I got bored mining DOGE lol Thought I'd spend a night doing something else. Can get around 1600 in 24Hrs, worth I think 1.5LTC
> 
> Will probably go back to DOGE, to interested in what will happen after that block halving thing!


yeah id go back to doge & a trusted exchange! that may pay off nicely tbh with the block halving coming up!

If your POT is still there when it comes back on there is cryptorush exchange

Im going to stick with UTC today though, think I may go back to Doge or something else tomorrow!

Dirty little thieves ay!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The site was riddled with programming mess ups... I made sure my coins were in and out of that site. Terrible set up, huge manipulations could be done by the average user.


Yep I was the same - well to be honest I'm pretty much that way with all of the exchanges... even the bigger ones... never have more than 20-25% of my holdings on there at one time. Sure you lose some in transfer fees going in and out, but in comparison to things like this... that's small potatoes. Plus if you're not making enough in your trades to cover the additional expense of moving it in and out of the exchange - then you're probably better off just saving and hoping the value is good enough when you actually need to use one to get cash, other coins, etc..

Sorry to hear about that however... but yeah, not really surprised - plus I can almost guarantee they were a target because of being first exchange for UTC... there's a mountain of hate over that coin - so it's likely someone already wanted to take any exchange that trades it down if possible.

Been through this a dozen times thus far over the past 2 years... never lost too much but sooner or later I know I'll get caught with assets in trade on an exchange when it's hit.. it's pretty much something you have to calculate into your ROI along with electricity and hardware costs.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The site was riddled with programming mess ups... I made sure my coins were in and out of that site. Terrible set up, huge manipulations could be done by the average user.


yeah, I was always in & out with pot.

with utc though I was just sending over 15 & 20's when the price was good as I mined to get good sell prices?

that's why I left the LTC there so I didn't get hit with 0.02 every withdrawal!

im not bothered though, I made some real good earnings on there while it lasted,

they can take the 1 LTC as there fee


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone try the new cuda miner? My 780 is pushing 540 kh/s with no overclock


----------



## korruptedkaos

guys check out def_ender on bitcointalk









get the popcorn out this is going to be funny!

Digicidal? why you hating on UTC so much aswell? is it because its from bumface









I know its not a great coin! but it was most profitable the last 2 days?

If there was something better id like to know what?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> guys check out def_ender on bitcointalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get the popcorn out this is going to be funny!
> 
> Digicidal? why you hating on UTC so much aswell? is it because its from bumface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not a great coin! but it was most profitable the last 2 days?
> 
> If there was something better id like to know what?


That was interesting. He just cloned the repo. Yikes. I missed out on the POT craze so I never been on freshmarket. I tried mining UTC on the release date. I got it working the hash rate just seemed really low like 300kh/s if I remember correctly instead of 650kh/s-750. Cuz scrypt-jane? To be expected? I said screw it and have been at TMB.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> guys check out def_ender on bitcointalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get the popcorn out this is going to be funny!
> 
> Digicidal? why you hating on UTC so much aswell? is it because its from bumface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not a great coin! but it was most profitable the last 2 days?
> 
> If there was something better id like to know what?


Oh I'm not saying it won't make some people money... I'm just saying that it will make the devs more money than anyone - for a coin that is a cobbled together POS.







There's plenty of room for debate naturally, and I have no problem with Bumface as a person. I've enjoyed chatting with him in the BTC-e trollbox - although I do think it's pretty rich that he's banned people for months for even _mentioning_ DOGE in trollbox... but then he makes an altcoin himself (or has it made since he didn't actually do any of the dev work himself... despite what he implies) and talks it up multiple times in the same trollbox.

My biggest problems with it can be viewed by simply taking a look at the Blockchain for it - as of now (after 4 hard days of mining) everyone else in the world _combined_ has only 25% of what the devs premined for stakeholders and themselves (i.e. they *pre-dumped coins*... don't let that get spun a different way - it is what it is). The coin has no interesting features that aren't available elsewhere (and more fairly I might add) in addition to the fact that considering the fiasco that was the opening for it... and the obvious lack of skills/experience on the dev-team side... if the coin succeeds then it will be purely due to the user base and will have nothing to do with the devs. On the other hand, whether it's a pump-n-dump coin that dies an early death... or one that makes it long-term - they will make the most off of it, and the bag-holders will be numerous.

The bottom line is I just hate over hyped crap... whether it's crypto-currency or American Idol. If you're getting good returns from it, then by all means mine it as long as it's profitable for you - on the other hand if you're planning on holding your UTC for a year or two... I would be very surprised if it has even enough support to match DOGE in market cap.

Yes, they've worked out the kinks that plagued the launch... but if the team were half as well funded and experienced as we were all led to believe in the weeks running up to launch - it should have been tested and verified. Bad coin - maybe not, bad _managment_ - definitely.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh I'm not saying it won't make some people money... I'm just saying that it will make the devs more money than anyone - for a coin that is a cobbled together POS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of room for debate naturally, and I have no problem with Bumface as a person. I've enjoyed chatting with him in the BTC-e trollbox - although I do think it's pretty rich that he's banned people for months for even _mentioning_ DOGE in trollbox... but then he makes an altcoin himself (or has it made since he didn't actually do any of the dev work himself... despite what he implies) and talks it up multiple times in the same trollbox.
> 
> My biggest problems with it can be viewed by simply taking a look at the Blockchain for it - as of now (after 4 hard days of mining) everyone else in the world _combined_ has only 25% of what the devs premined for stakeholders and themselves (i.e. they *pre-dumped coins*... don't let that get spun a different way - it is what it is). The coin has no interesting features that aren't available elsewhere (and more fairly I might add) in addition to the fact that considering the fiasco that was the opening for it... and the obvious lack of skills/experience on the dev-team side... if the coin succeeds then it will be purely due to the user base and will have nothing to do with the devs. On the other hand, whether it's a pump-n-dump coin that dies an early death... or one that makes it long-term - they will make the most off of it, and the bag-holders will be numerous.
> 
> The bottom line is I just hate over hyped crap... whether it's crypto-currency or American Idol. If you're getting good returns from it, then by all means mine it as long as it's profitable for you - on the other hand if you're planning on holding your UTC for a year or two... I would be very surprised if it has even enough support to match DOGE in market cap.
> 
> Yes, they've worked out the kinks that plagued the launch... but if the team were half as well funded and experienced as we were all led to believe in the weeks running up to launch - it should have been tested and verified. Bad coin - maybe not, bad _managment_ - definitely.


I get where your coming from, but I aint planning on holding any coin for a year or two, I don't have the patience lol.
maybe bitcoin or litecoin I would?

im simply mining whatever is the most profitable I can find?

I couldn't care less what its called or how much its been premined? if it makes more $£$£$£$ im there lol.

seems there is a new coin everyday that's just more rubbish to dump on the market, I don't like it at all tbh.
I wish we could just have the more professional looking coins like LTC,WDC etc where we see a somewhat stable rise in price.

Unfortunately though we have allsorts of Crap lol, that only ever last a week at the most, with the exception being Dogecoin!

IDK? you either follow the trading or you follow the mining profits.
something ive noticed though trading is more time intensive & Id need a lot more BTC/LTC to be taking risky decisions in this market right now!

you might have to teach me some trading tips


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What the hell is this? Wake up and lost 10 LTC because some bloody idiot can't code for ****?

I meant doubling deposits is one thing, but their entire trading engine is messed up. I wouldn't be surprised if the guy who wrote the code for them crippled the code on purpose.

I want my $200 back and I want it now !


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What the hell is this? Wake up and lost 10 LTC because some bloody idiot can't code for ****?
> 
> I meant doubling deposits is one thing, but their entire trading engine is messed up. I wouldn't be surprised if the guy who wrote the code for them crippled the code on purpose.
> 
> I want my $100 back and I want it now !


Isn't 10 LTC worth more like $210!

I'm glad I got my coins out of there a few days ago, not that I had many, but glad there out!


----------



## cam51037

Oh Freshmarket was hacked?

There goes 200k NUT. :/


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Isn't 10 LTC worth more like $210!
> 
> I'm glad I got my coins out of there a few days ago, not that I had many, but glad there out!


Then I'm even more mad. Well, I gotta make the money back somehow. Expect a new coin very very soon. And it won't be a ghetto copy and paste.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh Freshmarket was hacked?
> 
> There goes 200k NUT. :/


Hey, I lost 3 million nuts and a load of LTC.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Then I'm even more mad. Well, I gotta make the money back somehow. Expect a new coin very very soon. And it won't be a ghetto copy and paste.


Hello again.
So we have 84% LTC, 64% of all LEAF and 100% of all other currencies.
We have found more than 400 LTC from our own wallets to refund as much as we can.
You have to email to [email protected] with:
your account name
what money and how much you had
adresses for withdrawal for all money.

contact them & give as much proof as you can?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Then I'm even more mad. Well, I gotta make the money back somehow. Expect a new coin very very soon. And it won't be a ghetto copy and paste.


Email [email protected] from the email you used to sign up to Freshmarket with, along with username, coin type, and amount lost and they'll refund you most of what you lost.

For LTC they refund 0.84 LTC per 1 LTC lost, so it's still a loss, just not as large.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hey, I lost 3 million nuts and a load of LTC.


I hate to hear about that, but here's another: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/05/cryptocurrency-exchanges-steal-just-badly-built-keep-away-bter-com/
"Do Cryptocurrency Exchanges steal or are they just badly built? Keep away from Bter.com"


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks guys, I sent them two emails, forgot to add my address in the first.

I will still be butt hurt even if they do refund my LTC.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Sucks for anyone that lost coins, but I specifically warned against this several times on this site....


----------



## barkinos98

Today i got to borrow my friend's rig until saturday








fixing and mining right on today!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Has anybody here used https://www.bitcoinstore.com
> 
> Instead of going through all the trouble of cashing out bitcoins etc? Im thinking of just ordering some stuff from here?
> 
> it says they ship internationally to uk? im just curious if anyone has used it?


I have ordered from them twice now. I goofed up my first order and they were courteous at fixing it. The 2nd order was alright. They said they had 3 in stock and I ordered. Next day I get an email apologizing but they ran out and is on back order for another week. They offered to switch it up with something else or just wait. I had asked questions about other things and in the end I ended up waiting. They said they'll get them on Feb 3rd but they ended up shipping it Jan 30th.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I undervolted my 280s and call me crazy but I could of swore that I had a much lower reject number in sgminer. Does everybody else also get high numbers in sgminer itself? 1% and below in cgwatcher is normal but I have a feeling that's the percentage of rejects to accepted across all cards and the reject number in sgminer itself is the total number of rejected shares. It's also weird that hash took a hit after undervolting even though nothing else changed. They all used to be over 720.


Your reject rate is below 1% so don't concern yourself too much. I don't get concerned till I'm above 2%.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I hate to hear about that, but here's another: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/05/cryptocurrency-exchanges-steal-just-badly-built-keep-away-bter-com/
> "Do Cryptocurrency Exchanges steal or are they just badly built? Keep away from Bter.com"


Man and I like Bter cause they are pretty fast imo. I don't wanna use Cryptsy ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone try the new cuda miner? My 780 is pushing 540 kh/s with no overclock


Ya I can get 750khash/s on my 780ti or 700khash/s stock clocks and undervolted. So if you want to game and part-time mine Nivida is a pretty good choice atm.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Sucks for anyone that lost coins, but I specifically warned against this several times on this site....


i warned many people of bter ~4 months ago in pms on this site when they asked about it, if your one of those who did not heed my warnings, its on you. not to be rude or insulting but i can do this now:

I TOLD YOU SO!


----------



## ccRicers

Bter is quick and snappy, but supposedly their customer service is very lacking. Good luck getting anything intelligible between them, unless you speak Chinese. Or try copying and pasting text through Google translate from a chat window.

I only used them as a fail attempt at arbitrage with DOGE. I had coins for about a day there and then put them back into my wallet.


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys... Fry's has some Asus 280x DC2's in stock...

http://www.frys.com/product/7962570

Get'um while ya can.


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey guys... Fry's has some Asus 280x DC2's in stock...
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/7962570
> 
> Get'um while ya can.


Finally a retailer not rying to f**k their customers by raising their price by 30%. Around 320$ is the price a 280X should be sold, it's just a 7970 after all.

Edit: seems like the hacker at freshmarket made a whole bunch of money of out of this, talking about around 1600 ltc a ndmany other currency


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i warned many people of bter ~4 months ago in pms on this site when they asked about it, if your one of those who did not heed my warnings, its on you. not to be rude or insulting but i can do this now:
> 
> I TOLD YOU SO!


Any talks about adding USDe to the exchange?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i warned many people of bter ~4 months ago in pms on this site when they asked about it, if your one of those who did not heed my warnings, its on you. not to be rude or insulting but i can do this now:
> 
> I TOLD YOU SO!


What's wrong with BTer?


----------



## ccRicers

Hmmm... MEOW coin isn't blowing up on Cryptsy like I thought I would. Guess it's full on dumping from here on?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey guys... Fry's has some Asus 280x DC2's in stock...
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/7962570
> 
> Get'um while ya can.


That... Card.... Is HUGE. This seems odd because Frys is price gouging on every other card... What is the catch, or was there a pricing mistake?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> That... Card.... Is HUGE. This seems odd because Frys is price gouging on every other card... What is the catch, or was there a pricing mistake?


Not sure, but I grabbed 2 just for the hell of it... I'm actually more a fan of the 3 slot cards than the 2 slot! Lets hope they ship.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Not sure, but I grabbed 2 just for the hell of it... I'm actually more a fan of the 3 slot cards than the 2 slot! Lets hope they ship.


The site says they do not ship this item, or am I missing something?


----------



## Krusher33

Checking their availability, only the Arlington, TX store has it left in stock.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The site says they do not ship this item, or am I missing something?


It was shipping before hand, only lasted for about 8minutes.


----------



## dolcolax

that 280x looks like the old asus dcu 7970.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> that 280x looks like the old asus dcu 7970.


That's because it is.


----------



## barkinos98

Well one good news and bad news:
I have a mining rig set up, 97% similar to the one in my sig although this is borrowed from a friend.
bad news: i cant get any card to display








i havent changed the cable or the monitor im using, but i've changed cards and 5 different vga adapters i found around the house, none of which appears to work.

what to do? soon im going to carry the whole thing to the living room and see if the tv works with it but if it doesnt grrr


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

So usually I am hesitant to post negative reviews about a company, but recently I had an interesting experience; I would recommend that no one order from KoolerTek on amazon or directly. I placed a large order on amazon which included an Add2PSU and must have overlooked the shipping charges and it turns out that they charge an $80.00 flat rate shipping charge for 2-3 day delivery. I contacted the seller to ask if I could receive a partial refund (because I know it costs 25.00 to ship 2 day air to his location) to which he said no shipping is all flat rate.

I had ordered from this company recently with no outrageous shipping charges so I did not think to specifically check through my $5k list of orders to see if he was ripping me off. That being said, it is partially my fault for not doing so, but severely dishonest to try to trick people into a 400% (at the least) markup on shipping. Anyways, just thought I would let everyone know.


----------



## thrgk

I have a 250ml resovoir, and it seems that the water level has decreased since I filled it. There are no leaks anywhere tho, is this possible? Is mining 24/7 causing this, since so much heat constantly?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have a 250ml resovoir, and it seems that the water level has decreased since I filled it. There are no leaks anywhere tho, is this possible? Is mining 24/7 causing this, since so much heat constantly?


There are usually tiny air bubbles that are trapped throughout the loop. They will work themselves out (faster if you are running it 24/7) and you will have to add a little to the res. Nothing to worry about, just make sure it never gets too low.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have a 250ml resovoir, and it seems that the water level has decreased since I filled it. There are no leaks anywhere tho, is this possible? Is mining 24/7 causing this, since so much heat constantly?


It's probably just finally moved all the air outta the loop.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have a 250ml resovoir, and it seems that the water level has decreased since I filled it. There are no leaks anywhere tho, is this possible? Is mining 24/7 causing this, since so much heat constantly?


Yes this is possible and normal, you don't have a leak.

Yes the continual use (mining) will cause this, and require you to top it up more often.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey guys... Fry's has some Asus 280x DC2's in stock...
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/7962570
> 
> Get'um while ya can.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> that 280x looks like the old asus dcu 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it is.
Click to expand...

Yep, that definitely isn't the ASUS 280x DC2 that I have. Looks like another model or card entirely.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Apparently fresh will only refund you if your account is not compromised. Interesting.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Apparently fresh will only refund you if your account is not compromised. Interesting.


hey LAW









I got a partial refund of 0.77 LTC, they should refund you eventually, but it will only be a partial one









just give them time? it should come through eventually?

sucks though


----------



## jagz

These Gigabyte R9 270's good miners? May grab 3.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> These Gigabyte R9 270's good miners? May grab 3.


All of mine run about 420 Khash... So not bad, not the best Khash for the 270(non x) but the price is the lowest.

Edit: Also I have not really messed around with settings, I just used the same from my MSI cards; So it may be possible to see around 450ish, but I think 450 is the most you should expect out of 270(non x) cards; some lucky people have seen a little higher, but it should not be expected.

Double Edit: Also, these require two 6 pin connectors, something to keep in mind.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Apparently fresh will only refund you if your account is not compromised. Interesting.


I'm having a hard time following what the idiot is saying on btctalk. I can't tell if they know our balances or not? I don't really remember what I had. Do we just, ugh, "round up"....?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I'm having a hard time following what the idiot is saying on btctalk. I can't tell if they know our balances or not? I don't really remember what I had. Do we just, ugh, "round up"....?


that's what I did! just round up & post your txid's of what you deposited & what you traded into LTC roughly.

I think hes just throwing out random numbers tbh based on what he thinks is fair


----------



## barkinos98

great news: one card was dead so i now have a fully pledged working system.
wont work with VGA but works with a dvi-hdmi cable, so weird things...


----------



## Krusher33

Maxcoin: stupidest launch ever.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Maxcoin: stupidest launch ever.


Wouldn't that be ultracoin?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Maxcoin: stupidest launch ever.


Maxcoin, isn't that cpu only mining?

anyway some good news instead of bad

UTC ( Ultracoin) trading will be activated from 7th february 2014. UTC/BTC, UTC/USD and UTC/EUR pairs will be available

UTC/USD was not expecting that tbh







, Maybe this coin has a future?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Wouldn't that be ultracoin?


why so much hate!


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone try the new cuda miner? My 780 is pushing 540 kh/s with no overclock


Link?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Maxcoin, isn't that cpu only mining?
> 
> anyway some good news instead of bad
> 
> UTC ( Ultracoin) trading will be activated from 7th february 2014. UTC/BTC, UTC/USD and UTC/EUR pairs will be available
> 
> UTC/USD was not expecting that tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Maybe this coin has a future?


May have to look into mining it when I get home from work!


----------



## barkinos98

Can anyone help me with this issue please?
I got 4 cards installed, yet anything i use just shows 2 cards are in use. one in the top most x1 and the other underneath it; i have cards installed in every slot except 4.6 and 7...


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> that's what I did! just round up & post your txid's of what you deposited & what you traded into LTC roughly.
> 
> I think hes just throwing out random numbers tbh based on what he thinks is fair


News like this does no good for the coins, word spreads around and they all start losing their value as the "get rich quick" kids start trying to off load all their assets from getting scared their assets aren't as secure as they once believed they were.

There needs to be some kind of regulation and protection for customers when things like this happen, something like a non biased multi national regulatory body composed of honest normal folk and total transparency from the exchanges along with them keeping detailed records of all their transactions so this kind of thing happening has minimum risk and ensures both security and protection for the coins


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Maxcoin: stupidest launch ever.


Seriously.

First we''ll link to torrents, to .rar, then to password protected files then to the wallet someday to the miner. Look just release something already 1 hour overdue.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Maxcoin: stupidest launch ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> First we''ll link to torrents, to .rar, then to password protected files then to the wallet someday to the miner. Look just release something already 1 hour overdue.
Click to expand...

Yeah it makes me concerned. Very concerned. What if it's a virus of some kind instead?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well I got 5 LTC back. Should be 10. They asked me for my Nut address, I'm just gonna tell them I have 5+ million nuts and see what I can get back.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I wonder what the rate will be for UTC.... Difficult to point my miners at something like that


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well I got 5 LTC back. Should be 10. They asked me for my Nut address, I'm just gonna tell them I have 5+ million nuts and see what I can get back.










Don't be mad when someone rips you off. Everyone is out to screw the next guy out of whatever they can.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> May have to look into mining it when I get home from work!


no don't ! its an Ultrafailcoin









I know a lot of people hate on it but hey what does hate do to anything lol









I hate Apple but they still make $£$£$£$£$


----------



## Krusher33

Wait, so utc never did fully launch yet?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Can anyone help me with this issue please?
> I got 4 cards installed, yet anything i use just shows 2 cards are in use. one in the top most x1 and the other underneath it; i have cards installed in every slot except 4.6 and 7...


Are you using risers?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Link?


I actually PM'd him asking for the same thing and was linked back this.

Again all credit for this info goes to theturbofd.

https://mega.co.nz/#!8ERmWKTL!W8o3UQ86mKCBh_71JVdI9X01-HMP6FdxHTAoKe4LupY


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wait, so utc never did fully launch yet?


apparently it had some problems in the beginning!

people were hating on it from the very beginning?

its scrypt jane & puts a lot of people off it as you get less KH/MH

all the problems are solved tbh, I actually only mined because it was the most profitable tbh

seems its just going to take off I think?

who knows!


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I was po'd by the 1 coin per block thing at first because I was going to mine it a bit before swapping some parts around. Then they say at x block the real rewards would start and no one had a clue when that would be. I ended up shutting it down and got started on swapping the parts and had issues from it. Couldn't get mining again till the next day at which point I felt it was just too late to the party.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Can anyone help me with this issue please?
> I got 4 cards installed, yet anything i use just shows 2 cards are in use. one in the top most x1 and the other underneath it; i have cards installed in every slot except 4.6 and 7...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using risers?
Click to expand...

Of course, for all 4 cards i am.
Unless i messed up in the dummy plugs, nothing should be wrong...
the 1050W psu powers 3 cards and the 2 of it mines, so its not power related. the 600W powers the board so i know that works as well. either i got 3 dead risers on my hands or something else; i confirmed they all work individually.... lol
never knew it would be this hard work


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> never knew it would be this hard work


That quote is possibly the funniest thing I have ever heard about mining.... One snag :throws hands in air: Eff this.

But in all seriousness, I'm sure it is something simple, computers were not really designed to do this type of work, so getting everything working properly sometimes takes patience.

Edit: What risers are you using 1x or 16x, what board are you using, and what slots are you using. In your bios what is your PCI lanes set to (gen 3, 2, or 1)


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> apparently it had some problems in the beginning!
> 
> people were hating on it from the very beginning?
> 
> its scrypt jane & puts a lot of people off it as you get less KH/MH
> 
> all the problems are solved tbh, I actually only mined because it was the most profitable tbh
> 
> seems its just going to take off I think?
> 
> who knows!


How's the difficulty now? I had my miners up to solo mine yesterday or the day before I forget but my kh\s was pretty low but that is to be expected I guess? I didn't realize that was how scrypt-jane was supposed to work. Are you still mining them? Pool?


----------



## incog

As that guy said, better 2% gains per day for a month than 20% gains per day for a few days. ^^

Something along those lines. I'm mining Doge quite regularly, should be great.


----------



## Krusher33

Persistent is key to mining.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> never knew it would be this hard work
> 
> 
> 
> That quote is possibly the funniest thing I have ever heard about mining.... One snag :throws hands in air: Eff this.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I'm sure it is something simple, computers were not really designed to do this type of work, so getting everything working properly sometimes takes patience.
> 
> Edit: What risers are you using 1x or 16x, what board are you using, and what slots are you using. In your bios what is your PCI lanes set to (gen 3, 2, or 1)
Click to expand...

This reminds me, i was supposed to change a setting in the bios... thanks man!
i am stupid sometimes :/


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> As that guy said, better 2% gains per day for a month than 20% gains per day for a few days. ^^
> 
> Something along those lines. I'm mining Doge quite regularly, should be great.


makes no sense!

if I had 2% gains every day of the month plus 18% more a few days here & there? who is making more









sorry dude but your methodology is whack









just stick to your Doge lol, ill be right back there with you when it makes sense to?

just because a block halvings coming up doesn't mean anything really, I still have a week before that happens so I still have time to jump back on it!

just because you have more doge because you have mined more of it doesn't add up in the long run aswell, how often does a coin seen a big 20% pump









I cant be bothered debating with you about it!

you have your methodology & I have mine


----------



## dealio

my methodology:

avoid exchanges/trading
mostly mine via autoswitching pools that payout in BTC or LTC
sometimes mine random coins when i feel like it
hold all coins
stare at moon


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> This reminds me, i was supposed to change a setting in the bios... thanks man!
> i am stupid sometimes :/


Yes, make sure all the PCIe slots are in gen1.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> my methodology:
> 
> avoid exchanges/trading
> mostly mine via autoswitching pools that payout in BTC or LTC
> sometimes mine random coins when i feel like it
> hold all coins
> stare at moon


my methodology:
•avoid trading atm, nothing but dumping grounds lol
•mostly mine the most stable coin that earns the most in BTC or LTC
•mine random coins when they are heading or on exchanges @ more profit £$£$£$£
•sell all coins
•stare at computer deciding what to buy with money


----------



## MotO

So many coins so little time. I want to make bank like with rpc, pot, and nut but can't decide what the new pump is going to be. I mined a half of million topcoin in a few hours but meh. We need a super secret exclusive club where we plot strategies on IRC.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Can anybody log onto bitember? I tried to log in this morning and got my account locked. Still getting payouts so that's good.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> So many coins so little time. I want to make bank like with rpc, pot, and nut but can't decide what the new pump is going to be. I mined a half of million topcoin in a few hours but meh. We need a super secret exclusive club where we plot strategies on IRC.


did anyone actually make anything on NUT really!

there is maybe 100+ different IRC channels on the net across many different nets, they will all do there own thing though









are you on a channel mot0?

don't think you would ever beat the Chinese at it either









most coins have 10 secs of fame & die lol

Just like I expect UTC to have its 10 secs on cryptotrade lol, it never got to die, it just got put to bed


----------



## thrgk

dogehouse.org down? been al day. ever coming back up?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Doge is being pumped on Cryptsy

Edit: Hmmm that didn't last long, shot up to 170 for a minute


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> All of mine run about 420 Khash... So not bad, not the best Khash for the 270(non x) but the price is the lowest.
> 
> Edit: Also I have not really messed around with settings, I just used the same from my MSI cards; So it may be possible to see around 450ish, but I think 450 is the most you should expect out of 270(non x) cards; some lucky people have seen a little higher, but it should not be expected.
> 
> Double Edit: Also, these require two 6 pin connectors, something to keep in mind.


What would be the best play at that price point in terms of khs? I'm also looking at Asus 270, Sapphire 270x (backorder), & MSI TFII 270x (backorder)

The MSI's are available at Microcenter


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> What would be the best play at that price point in terms of khs? I'm also looking at Asus 270, Sapphire 270x (backorder), & MSI TFII 270x (backorder)
> 
> The MSI's are available at Microcenter


270s give you the best kh for the dollar atm.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> What would be the best play at that price point in terms of khs? I'm also looking at Asus 270, Sapphire 270x (backorder), & MSI TFII 270x (backorder)
> 
> The MSI's are available at Microcenter


MSI 270(non x) have consistantly given me 450khash. One of the fans went out on the card 30 days into use, but they are faster then the other cards I have used. I am receiving several different other cards, I may be able to weigh in more by this weekend; Currently all I have are Gigabyte and MSI


----------



## Roulette Run

I ordered 5 of these cards today, the core clock is preset at 1150: PowerColor DEVIL AXR9 270X 2GBD5-A2DHE Radeon R9 270X 2GB 256-Bit GDDR5, now I just wait. lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131529


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> did anyone actually make anything on NUT really!
> 
> there is maybe 100+ different IRC channels on the net across many different nets, they will all do there own thing though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you on a channel mot0?
> 
> don't think you would ever beat the Chinese at it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most coins have 10 secs of fame & die lol
> 
> Just like I expect UTC to have its 10 secs on cryptotrade lol, it never got to die, it just got put to bed


I made some off of nut on the first initial pump on freshmarket.

Nah I'm not on any IRCs. I was just thinking out loud lol.

I guess back to mining doge and middlecoin?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I made some off of nut on the first initial pump on freshmarket.
> 
> Nah I'm not on any IRCs. I was just thinking out loud lol.
> 
> I guess back to mining doge and middlecoin?


what was the highest price in the initial pump & dump on NUT then?

yeah if you want a pretty sure thing. go with doge!
middlecoin & there fee's suck!

im feeling a bit lucky lately though! plus all the trouble with the doge wallet is messed up everywhere









im going to go back to doge in a day or so I think! hopefully everything will be sorted by then & running smoothly!

im just trying my luck again on utc


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> what was the highest price in the initial pump & dump on NUT then?
> 
> yeah if you want a pretty sure thing. go with doge!
> middlecoin & there fee's suck!
> 
> im feeling a bit lucky lately though! plus all the trouble with the doge wallet is messed up everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im going to go back to doge in a day or so I think! hopefully everything will be sorted by then & running smoothly!
> 
> im just trying my luck again on utc


I forget but it was pretty decent. In the 100s.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I forget but it was pretty decent. In the 100s.


I take it you mined millions on launch though


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Can anybody log onto bitember? I tried to log in this morning and got my account locked. Still getting payouts so that's good.


lets keep mining NUTS, in Episode 6 we hit a BIG exchange


----------



## dathaeus

Still having trouble running cgminer in Win7... used to work fine with my 270's, now I got 7950's in there, program opens for a sec and then disappears. I tried adding the del *.bin line, installed a brand new version in a new folder, tried 1 card and 2, different pools, nothing works.

Someone told me maybe use older version of cgminer (like 3.7 or 3.5) AND older version of Catalyst. I have both updated to current...

Validation? Suggestions? If so, where can I get an older version of Catalyst?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> lets keep mining NUTS, in Episode 6 we hit a BIG exchange


I may go back to Nut after the DOGE Block Halving. I only have 3 Million, want to push to 8 figures!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Guys do you seriously think NUT is going anywhere?

I mean its gone nowhere from what ive seen, coins have been released after it & made it to exchanges quicker!

If it ever does make it, ill bet its price will be really weak tbh


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Guys do you seriously think NUT is going anywhere?
> 
> I mean its gone nowhere from what ive seen, coins have been released after it & made it to exchanges quicker!
> 
> If it ever does make it, ill bet its price will be really weak tbh


I honestly have no idea if it ever will, it was just an opportunity to get in early on a coin for once so I could amass a few million so if it ever did do something I'd have the coin to make some cash. It didn't take me long to get to that 3 Million as the diff was quite low, so it barely cost anything in electric, seemed like it was worth giving it ago


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Guys do you seriously think NUT is going anywhere?
> 
> I mean its gone nowhere from what ive seen, coins have been released after it & made it to exchanges quicker!
> 
> If it ever does make it, ill bet its price will be really weak tbh


everyone was saying the same about doge







even PCSARGE from cryptsy has nutcoins and he said that it has come up in the meetings, we know where episode 6 is headed


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

It seems like Dogehouse is back up for anyone who was on that pool.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I honestly have no idea if it ever will, it was just an opportunity to get in early on a coin for once so I could amass a few million so if it ever did do something I'd have the coin to make some cash. It didn't take me long to get to that 3 Million as the diff was quite low, so it barely cost anything in electric, seemed like it was worth giving it ago


yeah, fair enough giving it a shot!

I hope it does make it for you guys







I just cant see it though?

ill vote for it on cryptsy later for you!

if it does make it though, you can all rub it in with as many NUT jokes as you want


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Just noticed Kittehcoin on coinwarz. Didn't know about that one until just now and it seems like it just launched and it's past block 120,000? Do people really mine scam coins like that?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> Just noticed Kittehcoin on coinwarz. Didn't know about that one until just now and it seems like it just launched and it's past block 120,000? Do people really mine scam coins like that?


Coinwarz doesn't list coins right away, they take a little bit to add them.


----------



## oomalikoo

is there real talk of dogecoin doubling?


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Coinwarz doesn't list coins right away, they take a little bit to add them.


Look at other information on other sites and also look at the difficulty history, Very recently, it was at 0 difficulty. Also, at 1 minute blocks, that's over 83 days worth of blocks. I know that coinwarz doesn't list stuff immediately. It's not the know all god of all websites, but kittehcoin IS a recently released coin past block 120,000. Replies need at least some knowledge or research before condoning developers that just use these things to take advantage of the community.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> Look at other information on other sites and also look at the difficulty history, Very recently, it was at 0 difficulty. Also, at 1 minute blocks, that's over 83 days worth of blocks.


it was launched on the 24th of December?


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

The kittehcoin info page on cryptocointalk does seem to be posted on the 24th but at the very most, it should be at half the block count it currently is at. Also it could have been posted before the actual launch which is likely so people would have the information so it was most likely the 24th or even several weeks later. If coinwarz is correct with the difficulty, it was at 0 difficulty only a few days ago.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> The kittehcoin info page on cryptocointalk does seem to be posted on the 24th but at the very most, it should be at half the block count it currently is at. Also it could have been posted before the actual launch which is likely so people would have the information so it was most likely the 24th or even several weeks later. If coinwarz is correct with the difficulty, it was at 0 difficulty only a few days ago.


I think it got relauched at some point im not to sure!
who cares anyway its crap! just let it be?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> The kittehcoin info page on cryptocointalk does seem to be posted on the 24th but at the very most, it should be at half the block count it currently is at. Also it could have been posted before the actual launch which is likely so people would have the information so it was most likely the 24th or even several weeks later. If coinwarz is correct with the difficulty, it was at 0 difficulty only a few days ago.


.... It was at 0 difficulty on coinwarz because they were not polling it several days ago.... It has been around for a while now.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> .... It was at 0 difficulty on coinwarz because they were not polling it several days ago.... It has been around for a while now.


^^^^^^^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> Look at other information on other sites and also look at the difficulty history, Very recently, it was at 0 difficulty. Also, at 1 minute blocks, that's over 83 days worth of blocks. I know that coinwarz doesn't list stuff immediately. It's not the know all god of all websites, but kittehcoin IS a recently released coin past block 120,000. Replies need at least some knowledge or research before condoning developers that just use these things to take advantage of the community.


As quoted above, it has been around for awhile.


----------



## inedenimadam

So I have mined up a couple litecoins...I am weary of trading it in for USD directly through an exchange for various government/tax reasons, but I would love to buy some steam games with them, but there seems to be a large amount of scams involving steam codes--->LTC...is there a reliable way to get this accomplished?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I have mined up a couple litecoins...I am weary of trading it in for USD directly through an exchange for various government/tax reasons, but I would love to buy some steam games with them, but there seems to be a large amount of scams involving steam codes--->LTC...is there a reliable way to get this accomplished?


http://shopdoge.com/41-steam-gift-cards


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I have mined up a couple litecoins...I am weary of trading it in for USD directly through an exchange for various government/tax reasons, but I would love to buy some steam games with them, but there seems to be a large amount of scams involving steam codes--->LTC...is there a reliable way to get this accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> http://shopdoge.com/41-steam-gift-cards
Click to expand...

thats cool, but i have ltc not doge


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I have mined up a couple litecoins...I am weary of trading it in for USD directly through an exchange for various government/tax reasons, but I would love to buy some steam games with them, but there seems to be a large amount of scams involving steam codes--->LTC...is there a reliable way to get this accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> http://shopdoge.com/41-steam-gift-cards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats cool, but i have ltc not doge
Click to expand...

get a visa gift card, use it to pay anything

https://www.ltcasics.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_61


----------



## arcade9

Anyone that is looking to mine a new coin but dont know which... I just started to mine Phicoin!







made 0.05 BTC in the launch and it was launched today, already almost 1GH net hashrate

More info here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=449104.0







good luck!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Anyone that is looking to mine a new coin but dont know which... I just started to mine Phicoin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made 0.05 BTC in the launch and it was launched today, already almost 1GH net hashrate
> 
> More info here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=449104.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!


Why did they not put any story behind it? IE why the new coin? what does it offer? what are their plans?


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone mining with these yet?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GN1Y43E/

Ordered two @ $200 but I may just return them.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone mining with these yet?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GN1Y43E/
> 
> Ordered two @ $200 but I may just return them.


I'd rather have this one..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GWSYVUY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00GWSYVUY&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone mining with these yet?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GN1Y43E/
> 
> Ordered two @ $200 but I may just return them.


I went and checked the card out on the link and the Boost speed is only 925 and that's way low, because usually the core clock is a little lower than the Boost. For two dollars more I would check out this card: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=PC-R9270XP&c=CJ


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd rather have this one..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GWSYVUY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00GWSYVUY&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I went and checked the card out on the link and the Boost speed is only 925 and that's way low, because usually the core clock is a little lower than the Boost. For two dollars more I would check out this card: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=PC-R9270XP&c=CJ


I'm actually just going to wait for the Gigabyte that MunneY linked to come back in stock. They went out of stock as soon as I posted the link here... Who took them!

I purchased a Diamond 270X over the weekend, model # R9270XD52GXOCV2 and the thing doesn't want to do a lick over 450 khash,


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Still having trouble running cgminer in Win7... used to work fine with my 270's, now I got 7950's in there, program opens for a sec and then disappears. I tried adding the del *.bin line, installed a brand new version in a new folder, tried 1 card and 2, different pools, nothing works.
> 
> Someone told me maybe use older version of cgminer (like 3.7 or 3.5) AND older version of Catalyst. I have both updated to current...
> 
> Validation? Suggestions? If so, where can I get an older version of Catalyst?


I don't know much about this but first add "pause" without quote under your cgminer scrypt line.

At least that way you should be able to find out where to start


----------



## Vinnces

Ok, got a problem with my 2 290s. Cgminer just blanks and doesn't run and cgwatcher reports it's just "Waiting for cgminer API to start". I got the .bat file to work only once. Any ideas?

Edit: Do I need dummy plugs?


----------



## dathaeus

When I did have both cards running until it crashed, I did get a beeping on my UPS, which I think is slightly underpowered for the full load, so I set the intensity down to 11 on both, hash sucked but it ran. I have a larger UPS otw, but not sure if that can cause a cgminer crash before it even starts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I don't know much about this but first add "pause" without quote under your cgminer scrypt line.
> 
> At least that way you should be able to find out where to start


Sorry, I took so long to post, I read this after I posted... brilliant! That let me see the error as u said, wish I knew there were such a command days ago... thanks so much!

Now its just the UPS/power issue... I guess I'll have to wait until the new UPS and see if that fixes it.


----------



## MotO

Does anybody else have a feeling BTC is due for a spike soon?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> What would be the best play at that price point in terms of khs? I'm also looking at Asus 270, Sapphire 270x (backorder), & MSI TFII 270x (backorder)
> 
> The MSI's are available at Microcenter
> 
> 
> 
> 270s give you the best kh for the dollar atm.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> What would be the best play at that price point in terms of khs? I'm also looking at Asus 270, Sapphire 270x (backorder), & MSI TFII 270x (backorder)
> 
> The MSI's are available at Microcenter
> 
> 
> 
> MSI 270(non x) have consistantly given me 450khash. One of the fans went out on the card 30 days into use, but they are faster then the other cards I have used. I am receiving several different other cards, I may be able to weigh in more by this weekend; Currently all I have are Gigabyte and MSI
Click to expand...

Wait 450khash is decent!
For that price it sounds amazing, too good to be true to some extent...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> Just noticed Kittehcoin on coinwarz. Didn't know about that one until just now and it seems like it just launched and it's past block 120,000? Do people really mine scam coins like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coinwarz doesn't list coins right away, they take a little bit to add them.
Click to expand...

It had been launched a while ago, but had a relaunch on the 27th or a bit later.
The only exchange i know is coinedup which is slow as heck so i cant trade :/


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> is there real talk of dogecoin doubling?


I don't know if it will happen, and I know there's been plenty of talk about how BTER is horrible (although I've had nothing but a wonderful experience with it - better than BTCe, and much better than MtGOX). That being said just using an exchange as a wallet is horrible - even if it's the NYSE..









All I know about DOGE _and_ BTER is that *someone is confident* as all hell on there:


Yes I realize that's not just ONE person... but I would venture a guess that at least 190BTC of it is a single person because that amount has jumped simultaneously from having a buy at 155 yesterday to now being at 160... I would guess it will jump to 165 later on and so forth. In other words, someone is making a ~$200K bet that DOGE has serious legs and will appreciate significantly from either the block halving or opening of dogeroad or ??? I don't know if they're right or not, but I'm glad I bought back in in the 140s and 150s since this seems like it could bode _very_ well for the coin.


----------



## incog

So I was right in my gamble to mine lots of Doges!?









Holy [censor] at least 7/8 of the subtleties of mining crypto currencies escape me, I'm not going to lie.

I hope doge does well indeed.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> makes no sense!
> 
> if I had 2% gains every day of the month plus 18% more a few days here & there? who is making more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry dude but your methodology is whack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just stick to your Doge lol, ill be right back there with you when it makes sense to?
> 
> just because a block halvings coming up doesn't mean anything really, I still have a week before that happens so I still have time to jump back on it!
> 
> just because you have more doge because you have mined more of it doesn't add up in the long run aswell, how often does a coin seen a big 20% pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant be bothered debating with you about it!
> 
> you have your methodology & I have mine


He was quoting me (sort of) and you misunderstand. The point is not that if you can make 20% along with consistent returns of 2% per day you wouldn't be better off - however, speaking as someone who's traded for years (in stock/bond markets) and more recently in currency (FOREX as well as cryptos) - very few situations allow you the resources to chase _both_ simultaneously.

Regardless of whether you're talking about dollars or hashrate - you have X amount to invest in anything. If you put 100% of that against whatever is the 'coin of the day' or the 'newest IPO' you will occasionally hit one of those 20-30% rises... on the other hand you will also miss out on the consistent gains somewhere else. When something else experiences gains you will be late to that investment and will not be able to realize the same gains. It's essentially the same concept as dollar averaged acquisition - if you want to invest $250K in stocks... rather than attempting to time your market entry for a dip (unless you are a wizard with technicals, fundamentals, and a little bit of a psychic as well) it's far better to invest $5K per day over 50 days in those tickers... as some days you'll pay a higher price but others you'll pay a lower one.

Timing market entry in anything is more luck than logic - therefore throwing everything you have at a single stock or crypto coin because you believe it will soar (or because it's currently doing that) will necessitate missing out on the incremental (or even significant one-time surges) in every other stock/coin.

As you said - you have your methodology... so continue working with it. An important thing to keep in mind however, is that anything that can get you 20-30% gains in a day - can also lose you 20-30% in a day. Diversification allows you to catch nearly every big jump (albeit with a lower overall return in that single area), while also allowing insurance/buffer against big drops as well.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> He was quoting me (sort of) and you misunderstand. The point is not that if you can make 20% along with consistent returns of 2% per day you wouldn't be better off - however, speaking as someone who's traded for years (in stock/bond markets) and more recently in currency (FOREX as well as cryptos) - very few situations allow you the resources to chase _both_ simultaneously.
> 
> Regardless of whether you're talking about dollars or hashrate - you have X amount to invest in anything. If you put 100% of that against whatever is the 'coin of the day' or the 'newest IPO' you will occasionally hit one of those 20-30% rises... on the other hand you will also miss out on the consistent gains somewhere else. When something else experiences gains you will be late to that investment and will not be able to realize the same gains. It's essentially the same concept as dollar averaged acquisition - if you want to invest $250K in stocks... rather than attempting to time your market entry for a dip (unless you are a wizard with technicals, fundamentals, and a little bit of a psychic as well) it's far better to invest $5K per day over 50 days in those tickers... as some days you'll pay a higher price but others you'll pay a lower one.
> 
> Timing market entry in anything is more luck than logic - therefore throwing everything you have at a single stock or crypto coin because you believe it will soar (or because it's currently doing that) will necessitate missing out on the incremental (or even significant one-time surges) in every other stock/coin.
> 
> As you said - you have your methodology... so continue working with it. An important thing to keep in mind however, is that anything that can get you 20-30% gains in a day - can also lose you 20-30% in a day. Diversification allows you to catch nearly every big jump (albeit with a lower overall return in that single area), while also allowing insurance/buffer against big drops as well.


I understand where your coming from, I really do!

im sure you have more experience in trading too, I have made some trading & lost a bit too? ive never lost more than i have made though!

however i have not mined any coin that has netted me a loss against the most profitable? doge!
i'll only mine a coin if im already ahead with what i have earnt extra on that previous one i was mining?
therefore there is no loss at all really!
I think Doge is going to go up aswell & i am doing 1 more day on UTC & i will see where it lands on cryptotrade?
then depending on how it plays it out i will go back to doge ready for the block halving, i would not have made a loss & with all the extra profit from pot & utc on freshmarket im using a small percentage on this gamble.
I hold a few coins tbh but i stay away from the btc walls of time







, that's why im holding LOT on coinex & WDC on Cryptsy?
I really don't get your reasoning or the point your trying to make, you have been mining NUTS haven't you?
I just think that some of us do not like or warm to particular coins? yours being UTC & mine being NUTS etc.

id say that both of us are not making bad choices, just going in different directions


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Up .5 BTC today, good pumps with awesome placement of walls.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Up .5 BTC today, good pumps with awesome placement of walls.


are you talking about DOGE?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> are you talking about DOGE?


DOGE was certainly part of it, but I rode some good pumps on other coins as well









So whale, much move, many profit


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I understand where your coming from, I really do!
> 
> im sure you have more experience in trading too, I have made some trading & lost a bit too? ive never lost more than i have made though!
> 
> however i have not mined any coin that has netted me a loss against the most profitable? doge!
> i'll only mine a coin if im already ahead with what i have earnt extra on that previous one i was mining?
> therefore there is no loss at all really!
> I think Doge is going to go up aswell & i am doing 1 more day on UTC & i will see where it lands on cryptotrade?
> then depending on how it plays it out i will go back to doge ready for the block halving, i would not have made a loss & with all the extra profit from pot & utc on freshmarket im using a small percentage on this gamble.
> I hold a few coins tbh but i stay away from the btc walls of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that's why im holding LOT on coinex & WDC on Cryptsy?
> I really don't get your reasoning or the point your trying to make, you have been mining NUTS haven't you?
> I just think that some of us do not like or warm to particular coins? yours being UTC & mine being NUTS etc.
> 
> id say that both of us are not making bad choices, just going in different directions


Oh I'm sure you've made more than you've lost - at the present time it's nearly impossible _not_ to realize gains... the question is whether or not you're realizing the greatest amount of gains.

And yes you're correct that I'm mining NUT (which I also believe to be a garbage coin - perhaps we should call them "CRAPTO COINS"







). I'm also actually mining UTC - but I haven't changed my opinions of it either. At any one time I'm dividing my hashrate across 4-8 cryptos for accumulation - dumping a few and holding the remainder for a longer period.

My comments were mostly directed at trading cryptos on the exchanges... if you believe in DOGE long-term it's still more likely for you to realize gains by acquiring over time using dollar-cost-averaging (or more applicably BTC-cost-averaging) than by just going "all-in" on a single coin at a single time. In mining it more applies to not allocating all of your hashrate to a single coin at any one time in hopes that it is a huge pump at listing... unless you are not planning on holding any of it - in which case that strategy is fine.

That seems to be more of your methodology (which is perfectly fine over the short-term, and many investors do exactly the same with IPOs... holding each for only 6 weeks or so and then dumping them after the initial run up). As I said, if you're going to just mine and dump with the goal being only that you wind up with BTC or fiat... then either way will work... but you will still be mining for nothing some of the time - as not every new alt-coin actually jumps appreciably, and some dump so fast (i.e. when a premined sum is dumped at 0-hour on the listing) that by the time your sell order is processed you would have been better off shutting your miners off for the weekend.









In any case, it's still a new frontier in many respects so we're all 'early' in comparison to much of the world.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh I'm sure you've made more than you've lost - at the present time it's nearly impossible _not_ to realize gains... the question is whether or not you're realizing the greatest amount of gains.
> 
> And yes you're correct that I'm mining NUT (which I also believe to be a garbage coin - perhaps we should call them "CRAPTO COINS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'm also actually mining UTC - but I haven't changed my opinions of it either. At any one time I'm dividing my hashrate across 4-8 cryptos for accumulation - dumping a few and holding the remainder for a longer period.
> 
> My comments were mostly directed at trading cryptos on the exchanges... if you believe in DOGE long-term it's still more likely for you to realize gains by acquiring over time using dollar-cost-averaging (or more applicably BTC-cost-averaging) than by just going "all-in" on a single coin at a single time. In mining it more applies to not allocating all of your hashrate to a single coin at any one time in hopes that it is a huge pump at listing... unless you are not planning on holding any of it - in which case that strategy is fine.
> 
> That seems to be more of your methodology (which is perfectly fine over the short-term, and many investors do exactly the same with IPOs... holding each for only 6 weeks or so and then dumping them after the initial run up). As I said, if you're going to just mine and dump with the goal being only that you wind up with BTC or fiat... then either way will work... but you will still be mining for nothing some of the time - as not every new alt-coin actually jumps appreciably, and some dump so fast (i.e. when a premined sum is dumped at 0-hour on the listing) that by the time your sell order is processed you would have been better off shutting your miners off for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it's still a new frontier in many respects so we're all 'early' in comparison to much of the world.


yep I do just mine & dump 95% of whatever I make into BTC tbh.

I take very small risks in trading. but are not based on fast trading! I buy real low & just set some sell orders & wait, they usually happen every week or so?. fast trading gets you sucked in to the highs & lows to much I think, I get too giddy really when doing it









wouldn't putting your hashrate across many different alts just give a less share % of the most profitable though?

I don't know how much MH you have? but I only use 4MH or 4.6MH & sometimes I do put 2MH on different alts, mainly because charts & estimates cant be trusted at all
I like to compare them myself!

when I get enough MH to earn enough BTC to risk trading more I will!
for now though its just simply using it to get more hardware & build up a decent mass of BTC to sit on?
while as I go selling for fiat & buying more hardware! which is either already paid for or at minimal cost!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ...
> wouldn't putting your hashrate across many different alts just give a less share % of the most profitable though?
> ...


Yes, but it also guarantees that you didn't completely miss out on a coin which _became_ the most profitable after some time. For example, when I was mining DOGE I believed it to be very likely a waste of time/hash but as the difficulty was low I mined it anyway with one or two miners. At the time I was much more heavily mining WDC/PPC/FTC/LTC but it seemed like a good side-bet due to the meme's popularity. It was the same with MOON, NYAN, etc.. In many cases, with those coins I don't even bother to download a wallet - just mine straight for the exchange account and dump on a set schedule.

If there's something that is a guarantee (whatever that is) to be more profitable that any other coin during a set period - i.e. if you are _positive_ that UTC will net you more BTC/day than any other coin during the same period (i.e. currently Maxcoin and probably some other crapto I'm forgetting that IPO'd this week) then yes, it would make sense to put all of your hashrate behind that one coin. But again that's gambling... you're making a bet that you're backing the winner every time - and history shows that no one can do that for very long. Even Warren Buffet has made some miserable investments over his lifetime... but you can't tell because he never put 100% of his assets into a single property/stock/commodity.

This entire discussion is far removed, however, from my original point as it pertains to trading. The simple fact of the time involved in mining guarantees some insulation to the 'noise' of the exchange rates as it's sometimes possible to determine if you're backing the loser and switch before it represents much loss. On the other hand chasing the market on the exchange and dumping 100% of your holdings into a single trade-pair will almost always end up costing you in the long run - as the volatility and ease of manipulation guarantees that you will not time everything properly and can wind up bag-holding for some whale when the wind changes direction on you.


----------



## korruptedkaos

dude!

you see that is where we have different idea's of crypto's? you are in this for long haul really. betting on exchange rates fluctuating in your favour?

I however am not basing my earnings on any long term strategy. im using a short term strategy to get the highest gains I can so that I have zero fiat in crypto's.

that way if it all collapses tomorrow or next week I wouldn't of lost anything! the fact is my strategy has my earnings in hardware atm & will continue to until I have more & made that much profit that I have excess that I can afford to play with it in trading.

that way im not losing anything?
mining any new alt is a risk & I will only ever mine a new alt that's got minimal diff for a day or two?

I only mined pot for a day & a half, im only mining UTC simply because it was on freshmarket & now its going on cryptotrade with a UTC/USD exchange & based on the price It was at on freshmarket? I think the price will be pretty much the same if not higher!

we are all risking in crypto's







some more than others though


----------



## Vinnces

So it seems I need a dummy plug to start cgminer on my 290s. It runs fine after it starts and I unplug the monitor (Actually a TV) but then I need to plug it in every time if it stops to restart. Can't really do this since it's gonna be a remote rig. So went and installed BAMT and running fine now though no voltage control hurts temps a lot.


----------



## barkinos98

Today im just mining whatever coin the flexpool of coinex picks... lol
it works im getting money.


----------



## Vinnces

Anybody use BAMT and know how to change the user password? I changed the root but not sure how I change the user from the default password.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> dude!
> 
> you see that is where we have different idea's of crypto's? you are in this for long haul really. betting on exchange rates fluctuating in your favour?
> 
> I however am not basing my earnings on any long term strategy. im using a short term strategy to get the highest gains I can so that I have zero fiat in crypto's.
> 
> that way if it all collapses tomorrow or next week I wouldn't of lost anything! the fact is my strategy has my earnings in hardware atm & will continue to until I have more & made that much profit that I have excess that I can afford to play with it in trading.
> 
> that way im not losing anything?
> mining any new alt is a risk & I will only ever mine a new alt that's got minimal diff for a day or two?
> 
> I only mined pot for a day & a half, im only mining UTC simply because it was on freshmarket & now its going on cryptotrade with a UTC/USD exchange & based on the price It was at on freshmarket? I think the price will be pretty much the same if not higher!
> 
> we are all risking in crypto's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some more than others though


I also have zero fiat in cryptos... but you are correct... I am definitely in it for the long haul... I remember the days when miners with similar goals as yours were telling me I was stupid for sitting on my BTC when there were people "gullible enough to pay $10/BTC"... More recently I remember people saying that DOGE had peaked already and would never get above 20 satoshis ever again and would soon become worthless.

Again I'm not saying that you're not making money or getting a return - simply that I believe I will have a much greater return. At this point my BTC holdings alone will pay for any mining expenses I incur for at least 30 years if not more if I cashed them out... but I firmly believe that they will also be worth much more in the future than they are right now. I know it seems like you're getting the big gains... but that's only the case if the crypto itself is garbage. If it actually _does_ garner significant market share and therefore significant worth relative to fiat... it will be much later than 2-3 weeks after its debut.

You're correct about varying risk however - which is why I'm also not worried about those short-term pops... even if the value of everything (including BTC) goes to zero I still made a killing. On the other hand if almost anything gets close to the current value of BTC in the future... I'll realize nearly all of those additional gains as well.







Part of my advantage is in a) mining BTC back when a decent GPU meant at least 2-3 BTC per week, and b) sufficient fiat income that I can simply afford to not cash out anything and still consider it a nominal investment. I understand that everyone's situation is different - and for many the quick turnaround on a dump is required in order for more hardware and/or electricity expenses to be covered.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Anybody use BAMT and know how to change the user password? I changed the root but not sure how I change the user from the default password.


I've not used it but as it's built on Linux (at least I assume so since it's free and lightweight) I would guess you would simply log in as root and then passwd to change the user account (not sure what the name is on it but HERE IS A LINK for a more detailed explanation - or as detailed as a single command can get).


----------



## Roulette Run

A possible replacement for the Semperon 145 in mining rigs provided a manufacturer will make a motherboard with lots of PCIe slots to go with it? http://www.thinkcomputers.org/amd-kabini-low-power-apu-lineup-detailed/ Personally though, I just bought two used AMD ATHLON II X2 235E 2.7 GHZ DUAL CORE AD235EHDK23GQ SKT AM2+/AM3 @ $30.88 per copy to use on my two rigs I'm building due to their same 45 watt power consumption as the Semperon, but with dual cores.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Anybody use BAMT and know how to change the user password? I changed the root but not sure how I change the user from the default password.


passwd
Then input password, use the root console.
Default pwd is live and id is user.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> A possible replacement for the Semperon 145 in mining rigs provided a manufacturer will make a motherboard with lots of PCIe slots to go with it? http://www.thinkcomputers.org/amd-kabini-low-power-apu-lineup-detailed/ Personally though, I just bought two used AMD ATHLON II X2 235E 2.7 GHZ DUAL CORE AD235EHDK23GQ SKT AM2+/AM3 @ $30.88 per copy to use on my two rigs I'm building due to their same 45 watt power consumption as the Semperon, but with dual cores.


I prefer Z87 G45 + Celeron for my rigs, mobo takes 5 gpus without mods and 6 with sense pin shorting in the last slot.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> passwd
> Then input password, use the root console.
> Default pwd is live and id is user.
> I prefer Z87 G45 + Celeron for my rigs, mobo takes 5 gpus without mods and 6 with sense pin shorting in the last slot.


The Asus M5A99FXPro R2.0 will also support 5 GPU.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> The Asus M5A99FXPro R2.0 will also support 5 GPU.


Forgot to mention it, my second favorite board. I prefer z87 in case a new cpu coin comes out you can go and get a 4770k for it, whereas with the m5 you're stuck with an fx8320 or 8350.
The m5 pro works out of the box with BAMT though, so it's definitely something to keep in mind.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Anybody use BAMT and know how to change the user password? I changed the root but not sure how I change the user from the default password.
> 
> 
> 
> passwd
> Then input password, use the root console.
> Default pwd is live and id is user.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> A possible replacement for the Semperon 145 in mining rigs provided a manufacturer will make a motherboard with lots of PCIe slots to go with it? http://www.thinkcomputers.org/amd-kabini-low-power-apu-lineup-detailed/ Personally though, I just bought two used AMD ATHLON II X2 235E 2.7 GHZ DUAL CORE AD235EHDK23GQ SKT AM2+/AM3 @ $30.88 per copy to use on my two rigs I'm building due to their same 45 watt power consumption as the Semperon, but with dual cores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer Z87 G45 + Celeron for my rigs, mobo takes 5 gpus without mods and 6 with sense pin shorting in the last slot.
Click to expand...

I second this...
I got my G45 to run with 4 cards atm because the 5th 7950 is dead for a reason idk, but i'll put in my 780 so i can do PTS and scrypt all in one rig lol
gotta love risers


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> is there real talk of dogecoin doubling?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it will happen, and I know there's been plenty of talk about how BTER is horrible (although I've had nothing but a wonderful experience with it - better than BTCe, and much better than MtGOX). That being said just using an exchange as a wallet is horrible - even if it's the NYSE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know about DOGE _and_ BTER is that *someone is confident* as all hell on there:
> 
> 
> Yes I realize that's not just ONE person... but I would venture a guess that at least 190BTC of it is a single person because that amount has jumped simultaneously from having a buy at 155 yesterday to now being at 160... I would guess it will jump to 165 later on and so forth. In other words, someone is making a ~$200K bet that DOGE has serious legs and will appreciate significantly from either the block halving or opening of dogeroad or ??? I don't know if they're right or not, but I'm glad I bought back in in the 140s and 150s since this seems like it could bode _very_ well for the coin.
Click to expand...

When you see that it actually means 1 of 2 things:

A whale that does not want to see the price go down.
Someone is pumping. You set a buy wall like that and it causes people to put new orders just above yours. Because there's no way someone is going to fill your order below the wall. They just let the orders stack above it, and then move the wall and let the orders stack on it more.
90% of the time a wall that big is just a fake one. They don't really want it filled, they're just manipulating the price.

Same goes for sell walls. They're not panicking and selling all their coins. They probably have abundant more. They're just driving the price down so they can buy some even cheaper.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Forgot to mention it, my second favorite board. I prefer z87 in case a new cpu coin comes out you can go and get a 4770k for it, whereas with the m5 you're stuck with an fx8320 or 8350.
> The m5 pro works out of the box with BAMT though, so it's definitely something to keep in mind.


I must admit though, while I do own one of the Asus M5A99FXPro R2.0 mobo, it's sitting in my kid's computer, the two rigs I'm putting together are going to be based off an old Asus M3N72-D (DDR2 with an AM2+ socket, but supports 4 PCIe GPU) mobo and a new Asus M5A97LE R2.0, also capable of supporting 4 GPU. If you saw my earlier post, yesterday I ordered 5 PowerColor Devil R9 270X GPU and I've already got one Sapphire R9 270X OC 4 GB card, for a total of 6 cards for now, so even if I traded my kids for the board in their computer for one of these others, I would still have to run a second system for the 6th card. I've just chosen to go 3x3 for now since there was no way around running two systems and I already had these two mobo's on hand


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Default pwd is live and id is user.


It's the default password I wanna change. I did the passwd in the command console and I can still log in with the default user:live login? I know I changed the root password since I can log in with root:mypassword now. Sorry a total Linux n00b here.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Who's hopping on the bandwagon and mining Maxcoins at launch?


----------



## barkinos98

i've managed to make 3 out of 4 cards work... 4th one still not working which is weird








the thing wont even recognize my 780, i'll just put it in my desktop









that said, unless there is a riser problem, what would cause the 4th card not to run? gpu-z doesnt even recognize it for a reason :?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i've managed to make 3 out of 4 cards work... 4th one still not working which is weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing wont even recognize my 780, i'll just put it in my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said, unless there is a riser problem, what would cause the 4th card not to run? gpu-z doesnt even recognize it for a reason :?


you talking about cudaminer?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Who's hopping on the bandwagon and mining Maxcoins at launch?


Me. But I'm beginning to feel like it's going to be wasted effort on a CPU. Seems there's a lot of people doing the cloud computing thing which will just shoot the diff up real quick.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Me. But I'm beginning to feel like it's going to be wasted effort on a CPU. Seems there's a lot of people doing the cloud computing thing which will just shoot the diff up real quick.


I was referring to the GPU mining pushing 100+ mh/s >.>


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Me. But I'm beginning to feel like it's going to be wasted effort on a CPU. Seems there's a lot of people doing the cloud computing thing which will just shoot the diff up real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to the GPU mining pushing 100+ mh/s >.>
Click to expand...

Huh? Last I seen was the maxcoin dev looking for someone to help make a gpu miner.


----------



## Roulette Run

Global Coin's taking it kinda hard today if anyone's in the buying mood, you might want to take a look at it.


----------



## Roulette Run

There is a new exchange taking votes on which coins they should add, you get 10 votes per 24hrs: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Huh? Last I seen was the maxcoin dev looking for someone to help make a gpu miner.




https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.4040

That's a GTX 670 mining Quark.
QRK actually uses SHA-3 (keccak) + blake, bmw, grøstl, JH and skein which is similar to MAX

Imagine what a GTX 780 can do


----------



## Krusher33

That is quark so we don't know for sure if it'll work maxcoin or not but it is likely.

If maxcoin already has a gpu miner and it favors cuda more... count me out then. I don't have any nvidias except 7600GT.







It's probably not going to be worth mining on the CPU anymore then.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I have mined up a couple litecoins...I am weary of trading it in for USD directly through an exchange for various government/tax reasons, but I would love to buy some steam games with them, but there seems to be a large amount of scams involving steam codes--->LTC...is there a reliable way to get this accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> http://shopdoge.com/41-steam-gift-cards
Click to expand...

Cool, something I would actually consider buying with cryptos









Although I'm not a huge fan of the "random website selling stuff here" trend that cryptocurrency seems to have. Just seems like an even easier way to scam people by setting up fake shops that take crypto with no chargeback options at all. Doing lots of research is the best way to not get burned with crypto.

Funny, I may be actually using my mining profits to pay my taxes for last year


----------



## Krusher33

Maxcoin has officially released their cpuminer:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431482060092346368
But I don't know how to compile it into a windows version.


----------



## dmfree88

Wow an hour early? To hell with maxcoin then


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Wow an hour early? To hell with maxcoin then


They released the miner but haven't launched the coin yet. They said they were going to do it this method yesterday instead of doing it all at once.

But what I can't get over is how the github is saying it's based on the quark fork of CPU miner and to consult pooler's guide.

So basically this is a Quark copy? And then their next tweet was a link to a cloud set up. They got some deal worked out with that cloud service?

Why do I get the feeling they're just taking advantage?


----------



## incog

Do coins always crash and burn like this at launch?


----------



## thrgk

anyone using a 7970, what is your core and vrm mining temps? mine are 42c and 68-71c on vrm.


----------



## CravinR1

Are you guys mining and holding doge or trading while they're high ?


----------



## Roulette Run

Nutcoin needs your vote, 10x per day!!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php] http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php[/URL] Go down the list until you find Nut (nutcoin) click on the green arrow to the left 10x, if you make it jump a spot you must move with it or you will be voting for the coin below it.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone using a 7970, what is your core and vrm mining temps? mine are 42c and 68-71c on vrm.


My 7970s under water are running similar temps, mostly under 70C for VRMs


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Nutcoin needs your vote, 10x per day!!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php] http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php[/URL] Go down the list until you find Nut (nutcoin) click on the green arrow to the left 10x, if you make it jump a spot you must move with it or you will be voting for the coin below it.


Also if you have a VPN and can switch to different IP's, try that too. I have one and have voted more than 10 times so far today.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I don't know if it will happen, and I know there's been plenty of talk about how BTER is horrible (although I've had nothing but a wonderful experience with it - better than BTCe, and much better than MtGOX). That being said just using an exchange as a wallet is horrible - even if it's the NYSE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know about DOGE _and_ BTER is that *someone is confident* as all hell on there:
> 
> 
> Yes I realize that's not just ONE person... but I would venture a guess that at least 190BTC of it is a single person because that amount has jumped simultaneously from having a buy at 155 yesterday to now being at 160... I would guess it will jump to 165 later on and so forth. In other words, someone is making a ~$200K bet that DOGE has serious legs and will appreciate significantly from either the block halving or opening of dogeroad or ??? I don't know if they're right or not, but I'm glad I bought back in in the 140s and 150s since this seems like it could bode _very_ well for the coin.


thanks bro just copped 9000 doge and gonna cop 9000 more in 3 days lmao.


----------



## legoman786

Anybody know where I can find cgminer 3.5.1 for Windows? The official repo has only *nix builds.


----------



## korruptedkaos

so is anyone on the UTC bandwagon with me?

Its Gravy!


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

ok 10 times vote for nut coin I will vote 10 times a day 7 days a week 365 days a year = 25550 votes -- go nuts


----------



## Jeffinslaw

You guys could get on tor and vote like 3618617372 times a day. Just click new identity in the launch client. Just a tip









Jeffinslaw


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> so is anyone on the UTC bandwagon with me?
> 
> Its Gravy!


I'm in the nutcoin bandwagon!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> I'm in the nutcoin bandwagon!


then your NUTS!


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You guys could get on tor and vote like 3618617372 times a day. Just click new identity in the launch client. Just a tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


lies, doesnt work


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> lies, doesnt work


Use this http://www.publicproxyservers.com/proxy/list1.html


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> I'm in the nutcoin bandwagon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then your NUTS!
Click to expand...

how did he get on the nutcoin bandwagon before/in front of his nuts?
















like this


----------



## ccRicers

I reckon DOGE could possibly climb back to 190 soon so I sold my IFC which is going nowhere and bought back. Like Michael Jackson, soon we'll be walking on the moon.


----------



## dealio

i'll be here all week









ontopic: middlecoin fixed some stuff. it is now auto redirecting to the nearest server and mining the same coin from all servers/endpoints,


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did he get on the nutcoin bandwagon before/in front of his nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this


NUTcoin is a cult?

I don't join cults lol

In the end they all commit suicide together


----------



## kzim9

ummm? This has to be wrong...

Only 2 680's mining.....lol


----------



## dathaeus

Wassup with this smartcoin and digibyte craziness today, any info from anyone? Or just random spikes?

Doge is the only one that seems like a solid third on the podium... cant wait to see what happens during the first week at Sochi... might be a goooooooooood time......


----------



## Tartaros

Heya!

Anyone that would like to help me setup my Protoshare setup?

Would love to get some help!

Got a XEON L5640 and the ASUS 7970 directcu2 to power up


----------



## Vinnces

Anybody having issues with there DOGE Pools today? Fast-pool payout today is below average I feel. Just wanted to see if anybody else having issues.


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Anybody having issues with there DOGE Pools today? Fast-pool payout today is below average I feel. Just wanted to see if anybody else having issues.


Every pool seems like its under attack... poolerino for last few days, fashhash... even dogehouse seems a bit slow on the blocks last couple of days... freakin hackers.

Is there any pool that IS excelling? Poolerino was on a real roll a few days ago.


----------



## Faster_is_better

WDC difficulty and price seem to be on a crashing trend. Good time to mine and build up for any impending pumps.


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php

help us spread the word about nutcoin guys. I know alot of you got some saved up and would love to see them hit an exchange. allcrypt seems to be a good exchange about to popup. Would appreciate the votes on nutcoin







.

Press the green arrow next to the coin you want to vote up. You get 10 votes per day. Go nuts over nutcoin!


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I reckon DOGE could possibly climb back to 190 soon so I sold my IFC which is going nowhere and bought back. Like Michael Jackson, soon we'll be walking on the moon.


1 doge = $190? Surely you're joking


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> 1 doge = $190? Surely you're joking


You must be new here







He means 190 Satoshi http://doge.yottabyte.nu/


----------



## wholeeo

I'm still fairly new to mining so forgive me if this has been answered a dozen times already but how do you go about deciding what pool to mine on?

I was mining Doge on netcodepool but had switched over to dogepool to avoid fees. Still, even without the fees it feels like I'm being payed out less on this pool. Not sure if its just a pseudo effect since dogepool's payouts are slower.


----------



## oomalikoo

Does anyone know why protoshares is tanking?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Does anyone know why protoshares is tanking?


It's not. Just checked Bter and looks fine to me.

On the other hand, MCX Fee is tanking and I should of sold my Fees when it's at 0.2


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's not. Just checked Bter and looks fine to me.
> 
> On the other hand, MCX Fee is tanking and I should of sold my Fees when it's at 0.2


It went from 15 to 11 in like 4 days bro.


----------



## dmfree88

Its because theres a cudaminer for pts. The price has been falling ever since it was released


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Its because theres a cudaminer for pts. The price has been falling ever since it was released


Why does that make it go down? Too common?


----------



## fleetfeather

It won't happen, but just imagine with me for a moment...

If the Jamacian bobsled team won gold.

To.the.flipping.moon.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> It went from 15 to 11 in like 4 days bro.


PTS to dollars or BTC? https://bter.com/trade/pts_btc


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

http://www.coindesk.com/watch-bitcoin-fanatic-shoot-iphone-apples-blockchain-ban/

How smashing?


----------



## Roulette Run

Thanks you for your votes everybody, as of right now, we're #44 on the list to be added and there are some very recognizable names down below us. Please vote again tomorrow: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php







Nutcoin Is Coming!!!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> http://www.coindesk.com/watch-bitcoin-fanatic-shoot-iphone-apples-blockchain-ban/
> 
> How smashing?


Remember when Apple was considered the bastion of forward thinking? They're now a hollow shell of their former selves


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Just bought 2000 WDC for 0.0002 BTC each on MCX lol. Just a matter of time before it goes back to 0.0003 and make me some quick profits.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just bought 2000 WDC for 0.0002 BTC each on MCX lol. Just a matter of time before it goes back to 0.0003 and make me some quick profits.


Should I sell some of my DOGE for that? I do not want to dig into my "hold" BTC stash.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Should I sell some of my DOGE for that? I do not want to dig into my "hold" BTC stash.


Don't even bother. WDC is already at 0.00026 and on the rise. Just deposit some spare BTC into MCXNow and wait for the dumps.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> so is anyone on the UTC bandwagon with me?
> 
> Its Gravy!


I am trying to get the MaxCuda running faster on my GTX670. Currently at 277 kh/s which is destroying my 7850's and no where near my 280x.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's not. Just checked Bter and looks fine to me.
> 
> On the other hand, MCX Fee is tanking and I should of sold my Fees when it's at 0.2


Sheesh, looking at the history it dropped back down to .12 for a bit. I think maybe ppl got tired of waiting for him to add new coins and the expected rise in volume and fees that would bring?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Anyone else not able to log into cryptsy? I keep trying, but as soon as I click to login, it takes me back to the home page


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Don't even bother. WDC is already at 0.00026 and on the rise. Just deposit some spare BTC into MCXNow and wait for the dumps.


Oh I see, I was going by Cryptsy prices. I signed up for MCXNow, but just a note I don't keep an eye on WDC 24/7 so it's not easy for me to catch the dumps.


----------



## Maian

So I finally get time to finish setting up my 4-GPU mining rig, and the darn thing won't POST. At all. No display. Hooray! Now to wait even more time.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Anyone else not able to log into cryptsy? I keep trying, but as soon as I click to login, it takes me back to the home page


I have the same problem.


----------



## givmedew

anyone know of somewhere that explains how to create a .conf? I want to try that instead of .bat to see if it resolves an issue I am having. Plus I want to use cgwatcher and it seem like it requires .conf

Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Are these still the recomended muliport pools from the OP?
us.trademybit.com
multipool.us
middlecoin.com
tompool.org

Saw some posts saying middlecoin is not very good anymore so just wondering if anyone wants to share the latest and greatest?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I really like multipool.us and use them for many coins (but usually rather than using the switching port I just manually change the coin my miners are pointed at). The problem I have with the auto-switching pools is that they often switch too often IMO. Just because there is a pump currently on a coin does not mean it will be pumped when I have enough to bother with the exchange. Plus I've observed times when the coin switches every 5 minutes... so I figure in those cases you're losing more hash during the switch-up times than you're likely to gain by mining a coin that's .0005% more profitable than the one you were already mining.

I know there were some complaints with the amount of holdings by middlecoin.com for awhile - but it seems like the last I checked their charts it was pretty good overall. Nothing to add on the other two as I've never used either of them.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I really like multipool.us and use them for many coins (but usually rather than using the switching port I just manually change the coin my miners are pointed at). The problem I have with the auto-switching pools is that they often switch too often IMO. Just because there is a pump currently on a coin does not mean it will be pumped when I have enough to bother with the exchange. Plus I've observed times when the coin switches every 5 minutes... so I figure in those cases you're losing more hash during the switch-up times than you're likely to gain by mining a coin that's .0005% more profitable than the one you were already mining.
> 
> I know there were some complaints with the amount of holdings by middlecoin.com for awhile - but it seems like the last I checked their charts it was pretty good overall. Nothing to add on the other two as I've never used either of them.


Thank you, does it automatically turn the into BTC for you or do you have to do that yourself?


----------



## psyside

BTC down to 680? that's huge drop


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> BTC down to 680? that's huge drop


Russia's banned it? same thing that happened to Chinese!

it will bounce back! just panic sellers really


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> BTC down to 680? that's huge drop


Unless you are planning on cashing out BTC tomorrow it should not really matter, it will bounce back to 850-900 range soon I'm sure.


----------



## psyside

Great









I'm crypto noob sorry


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Unless you are planning on cashing out BTC tomorrow it should not really matter, it will bounce back to 850-900 range soon I'm sure.


heres why!

http://rt.com/business/bitcoin-russia-use-ban-942/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> heres why!
> 
> http://rt.com/business/bitcoin-russia-use-ban-942/


More bad news. https://www.mtgox.com/press_release_20140207.html


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> More bad news. https://www.mtgox.com/press_release_20140207.html


yeah not to long ago gox had there Halifax account stopped in the uk?

I wanted to cashout some bitcoin right before it happened. Gox is always running in to trouble Lol


----------



## RAFFY

So who is excited for the DOGE pump in a few days when we hit the 100,000 block?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So who is excited for the DOGE pump in a few days when we hit the 100,000 block?


nice to see you back







everyone is waiting for the doge halving, specially me, buy while its low, theres rumors that we are gong past the 300 barrier


----------



## Matt26LFC

Is Cryptse down guys, keep getting bad gateway!?

And Yes I'm waiting the DOGE too, hoping it will do something! I have about 130K in DOGE right now and still mining! I want TIPS to do something so I can sell for LTC then buy more DOGE with it! Seems to just sit around 50 most of the time though


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are these still the recomended muliport pools from the OP?
> us.trademybit.com
> multipool.us
> middlecoin.com
> tompool.org
> 
> Saw some posts saying middlecoin is not very good anymore so just wondering if anyone wants to share the latest and greatest?


Us.trademybit.com is by far the best. Registration might be closed tho they cap at 1gh which they are at right now. The owner merc is super nice and helpful. You can choose which coins to save vs exchange. His profit algorithm has proved time and time again to be most profitable over any and he continues to improve it. When not mining nuts im mining tmb.

He does switch often but switches are smooth and only when worth the switch. Ive had more trouble with multipool then tmb. Ive tried hashcows middlecoin wafflepool switchercoin and multipool. None compare to features/community/fees available at tmb. Especially saving what u want trading what u dont. I havent touched cryptsy in forever







.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> nice to see you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone is waiting for the doge halving, specially me, buy while its low, theres rumors that we are gong past the 300 barrier


Thanks man I have been super busy with school and work. I currently have over 1000 posts I need to catch up and read. I am loving this Russian dump though seems to be a good time to buy up some BTC. I'm hoping DOGE will go past 400-500. If that happens I will be a VERY happy camper!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Is Cryptse down guys, keep getting bad gateway!?
> 
> And Yes I'm waiting the DOGE too, hoping it will do something! I have about 130K in DOGE right now and still mining! I want TIPS to do something so I can sell for LTC then buy more DOGE with it! Seems to just sit around 50 most of the time though


doge block halving is on feb 14th. 7 days to get those doge in! should be good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks man I have been super busy with school and work. I currently have over 1000 posts I need to catch up and read. I am loving this Russian dump though seems to be a good time to buy up some BTC. I'm hoping DOGE will go past 400-500. If that happens I will be a VERY happy camper!


so your going to read 1000 posts from mostly me! good luck with that lol


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> anyone know of somewhere that explains how to create a .conf? I want to try that instead of .bat to see if it resolves an issue I am having. Plus I want to use cgwatcher and it seem like it requires .conf
> 
> Thanks


Run cgminer with your .bat, within cgminer hit settings I think, and there's an option to write a .conf file. Which you can then change to your heart's content









-strat


----------



## dolcolax

are there more details in this Doge halving? what does it mean? does it mean that our current doge coins will double in value? or get cut in half?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> are there more details in this Doge halving? what does it mean? does it mean that our current doge coins will double in value? or get cut in half?


they will be cut in half


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> are there more details in this Doge halving? what does it mean? does it mean that our current doge coins will double in value? or get cut in half?


From what I understand, in addition to halving they will also be harder to come by and become more "rare". The theory is that will drive up perceived value, and, therefore price. No one can know for sure. Crypto valuation is all speculation, all the time!


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks man I have been super busy with school and work. I currently have over 1000 posts I need to catch up and read. I am loving this Russian dump though seems to be a good time to buy up some BTC. I'm hoping DOGE will go past 400-500. If that happens I will be a VERY happy camper!


Me 2, right now i'm a bit nervous. I've bought ~ 100.000 Doge when it was @ 175, so right now i've lost a few $ on that but really hoping it will climb up towards the 300's again. I've got 400k ATM and mining ~35k a day so by the time of the block halving i will have ~ 650k.


----------



## dolcolax

ah if theyll be cut in half i guess ill wait till next week before i mine doge again.


----------



## Eggy88

http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/40141303#p40142947

http://i.4cdn.org/g/src/1391772918189.gif

really? :/


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/40141303#p40142947
> 
> http://i.4cdn.org/g/src/1391772918189.gif
> 
> really? :/


Yeah, it's easy to see the manipulation - happens all the time... but not just here - even in the 'real' markets... just look at what happens occasionally during after hours trading.. like the twitter dump yesterday. No matter what the market is... big money has all of the advantages. The rest of us just watch and try to ride the same waves.

The DOGE moves made me a couple BTC in the process... and left me with only slightly less DOGE than I started with. Of course, that's only because I also traded on the BTC moves during the 'downtime'. BTC was dumped to the high 600s last night and then immediately pumped to the mid 700's... and it's got about 11 Billion in market cap over DOGE's best days. So you simply have to expect swings of that much or more with alts.

Volatility is where you can make money (or lose it if you're on the wrong side of a trade of course)... but it's way more fun than watching a muni-bond mature over 5 years.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Me 2, right now i'm a bit nervous. I've bought ~ 100.000 Doge when it was @ 175, so right now i've lost a few $ on that but really hoping it will climb up towards the 300's again. I've got 400k ATM and mining ~35k a day so by the time of the block halving i will have ~ 650k.


I can't wait for the DOGE halving. I don't want to disclose my current DOGE holdings but it should be epic to say the least!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, it's easy to see the manipulation - happens all the time... but not just here - even in the 'real' markets... just look at what happens occasionally during after hours trading.. like the twitter dump yesterday. No matter what the market is... big money has all of the advantages. The rest of us just watch and try to ride the same waves.
> 
> The DOGE moves made me a couple BTC in the process... and left me with only slightly less DOGE than I started with. Of course, that's only because I also traded on the BTC moves during the 'downtime'. BTC was dumped to the high 600s last night and then immediately pumped to the mid 700's... and it's got about 11 Billion in market cap over DOGE's best days. So you simply have to expect swings of that much or more with alts.
> 
> Volatility is where you can make money (or lose it if you're on the wrong side of a trade of course)... but it's way more fun than watching a bond mature over 5 years.


Same I love the Volatility of Alt Coins. My dad on the other hand is confused why I invest money into it until I tell him my profits. Then he just goes be safe son and put your money in some smart safe investments tool. But so far Alt coins have been great!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Dogecoin or PTS


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> are there more details in this Doge halving? what does it mean? does it mean that our current doge coins will double in value? or get cut in half?
> 
> 
> 
> they will be cut in half
Click to expand...

huhwat? the only thing "cut in half" will be block rewards


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> huhwat? the only thing "cut in half" will be block rewards


I think that is what he meant. But theoretically we should see a double per coin DOGE value. But this alt coins so who knows really its a gamble.


----------



## Roulette Run

Thanks to everybody who voted yesterday, but Nutcoin needs another round of votes today : http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## dealio

http://www.cityam.com/blog/1391770359/mystery-guardian-advert-best-thing-happen-dogecoin


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I think that is what he meant. But theoretically we should see a double per coin DOGE value. But this alt coins so who knows really its a gamble.


oh so our current doge coins wont be affected?

anyone mining maxcoin? apparently it has both cudaminer and aropencl miner,


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> aropencl miner,


Where?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where?


190 MHash.


----------



## Eggy88

Huge jump on the Net Hashrate on Doge now, went from 110Gh/s --> 145Gh/s in under an hour.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 190 MHash.
Click to expand...

That tells me nothing?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Huge jump on the Net Hashrate on Doge now, went from 110Gh/s --> 145Gh/s in under an hour.


So is the difficulty jumping through the roof. At this rate it might hit LTC diff lol.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> oh so our current doge coins wont be affected?
> 
> anyone mining maxcoin? apparently it has both cudaminer and aropencl miner,


No your current DOGE will stay at their amount. The next wave of mining will decrease the payout by half until the next limit is reach.

I also voted for NUT as well! I need to sell them!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Huge jump on the Net Hashrate on Doge now, went from 110Gh/s --> 145Gh/s in under an hour.


some one got their hands on a bunch ASIC miners?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> More bad news. https://www.mtgox.com/press_release_20140207.html


Saw it on Reddit too. It is making waves all over.
Quote:


> i'm guessing they have hired nintendo's networking team.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> some one got their hands on a bunch ASIC miners?


You must be new lol. Asic = BTC and such coins. Script = DOGE, FTC, LTC etc.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I may have a source for AMD cards at or near MSRP, but they are only backorderable. So potential shipping is 1-2 months out, but a lot cheaper than most places now. They have real-time inventory and estimated shipping dates on the product pages.

Site: shopblt.com

Examples:

r9 280x cards ranging from $303 -$370
r9 290s ranging from $413 and up
290x ranging from $566 and up

They ship internationally, and Free or cheap shipping to US 48.

I ordered 1 ASUS DCII 280x from them last week, I expected it would be a while before they got inventory since they had about 1900 cards ordered and only 1500 were incoming. I got an email today saying it will ship on the 17th of this month, so that is actually about 2 weeks turnover. This is just a test order more or less to make sure it is a smooth operation, but if it turns out OK, this may be a sweet find for a seller. I will update with my findings on what happens.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I may have a source for AMD cards at or near MSRP, but they are only backorderable. So potential shipping is 1-2 months out, but a lot cheaper than most places now. They have real-time inventory and estimated shipping dates on the product pages.
> 
> Site: shopblt.com
> 
> Examples:
> 
> r9 280x cards ranging from $303 -$370
> r9 290s ranging from $413 and up
> 290x ranging from $566 and up
> 
> They ship internationally, and Free or cheap shipping to US 48.
> 
> I ordered 1 ASUS DCII 280x from them last week, I expected it would be a while before they got inventory since they had about 1900 cards ordered and only 1500 were incoming. I got an email today saying it will ship on the 17th of this month, so that is actually about 2 weeks turnover. This is just a test order more or less to make sure it is a smooth operation, but if it turns out OK, this may be a sweet find for a seller. I will update with my findings on what happens.










... kicking myself for not maxing out my discover card whee the 290s launched


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> some one got their hands on a bunch ASIC miners?
> 
> 
> 
> You must be new lol. Asic = BTC and such coins. Script = DOGE, FTC, LTC etc.
Click to expand...

you must be living under a rock









and it is called "Scr*y*pt"









http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/11710#post_21715696


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are these still the recomended muliport pools from the OP?
> us.trademybit.com
> multipool.us
> middlecoin.com
> tompool.org
> 
> Saw some posts saying middlecoin is not very good anymore so just wondering if anyone wants to share the latest and greatest?
> 
> 
> 
> Us.trademybit.com is by far the best. Registration might be closed tho they cap at 1gh which they are at right now. The owner merc is super nice and helpful. You can choose which coins to save vs exchange. His profit algorithm has proved time and time again to be most profitable over any and he continues to improve it. When not mining nuts im mining tmb.
> 
> He does switch often but switches are smooth and only when worth the switch. Ive had more trouble with multipool then tmb. Ive tried hashcows middlecoin wafflepool switchercoin and multipool. None compare to features/community/fees available at tmb. Especially saving what u want trading what u dont. I havent touched cryptsy in forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> You must be new lol. Asic = BTC and such coins. Script = DOGE, FTC, LTC etc.


Its still a ASIC, ASIC stands for Application Specific integrated circuit. So as long as it does one thing and one thing only it's a ASIC.

it's down to 105 Gh/s again so just one of those spikes that pop up every now amd then..


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Thanks to everybody who voted yesterday, but Nutcoin needs another round of votes today : http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


everyone pull out your cell phones on this one.. turn wifi off and vote it up







. More votes the better







. Passing leprocoin right now







. Way up the list since yesterday keep it moving fellas. We dont want to end up on some crappy indy exchange that shutsdown and steals everyones nuts







. Help us get on a decent exchange







.

also nutcoin could have a chance with coinex:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=291647

Thump it


----------



## dathaeus

What is the best AMD driver for WIn7 mining scrypt? I thought older ones like 12.8 without SDK were supposed to be the best, but doesnt seem like it......

With cgminer 3.5 ( I had trouble with the latest cgminer so went back):

• amd_catalyst_14.1_betav1.6 - Works with SDK installed, but hash seems a bit low

• amd_catalyst_13.12 - Works with SDK installed but cgminer crashed once a day or so

• 12-8_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc - cgminer crashed repeatedly with SDK.... without SDK it hug after starting


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> you must be living under a rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is called "Scr*y*pt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/11710#post_21715696


I really wouldn't consider that an ASIC since its production is so low. Just a waste of money for mining noobs to buy and thing they are cool


----------



## dmfree88

First nutcoin giveaway finally launched today. Anyone who truely wants to try a new coin and dedicate at least one miner to nutcoin gets a freebie







. Please only post if you plan on supporting nutcoin. Not trying to give away nuts to random people who are not going to help push the net rate + difficulty up. We are a dedicated community and expanding daily. Hope to see some of you join the club and go nuts







!!

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/4645-million-nut-giveaway-to-new-miners/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457860/nut-nutcoin-fan-club-the-time-of-nut-has-arrived-d

dedicating just one gpu could potentially increase nut worth as well as give you a long term investment. Nutcoin is not a hype coin. The people on nutcoin now are supporters. We dont want the hype, we dont want the people that come along with hype. we want the continued growth like we have been seeing. Slow and pro! The foundation of nut is strong and continues to expand! Help us in securing our childrens futures







.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> [
> I really wouldn't consider that an ASIC since its production is so low. Just a waste of money for mining noobs to buy and thing they are cool


thats very nice and all, that you yourself do not consider these ASICs :







but they are

such "mining noobs" using 1/10th the power for the same hast rate. yeah.









but yes you are correct, the current price puts these out of reach for most people. but if you pay a lot for electricity, and/or have large capital, now its the time to get ahead of the difficulty jump that is sure to come.

soon the alpha tech ASICs will come out... competition = lower ASIC prices = more people can buy asics = moar coin difficulty = e.v.e.n.t.u.a.l.l.y. GPU mining will not be profitable = history repeats itself


----------



## barkinos98

wait wasnt alpha tech the scammers in the UK?

also why isnt KNCMiner not shipping anything or the baby jet's company
its annoying i want an ASIC but no one sells them new


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> thats very nice and all, that you yourself do not consider these ASICs :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they are
> 
> such "mining noobs" using 1/10th the power for the same hast rate. yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes you are correct, the current price puts these out of reach for most people. but if you pay a lot for electricity, and/or have large capital, now its the time to get ahead of the difficulty jump that is sure to come.
> 
> soon the alpha tech ASICs will come out... competition = lower ASIC prices = more people can buy asics = moar coin difficulty = e.v.e.n.t.u.a.l.l.y. GPU mining will not be profitable = history repeats itself


ASIC isnt that expensive. Only 2.6k for 3-3.6mhash depending on how high you want to o/c


----------



## dealio

each $85 USB stick mines LTC @ 70kh/s

you need 11 USB miners to mine as fast a 280x (~770kh/s)

one 280x costs at least $375 (if you are lucky), plus cost of the rest of the rig.

11 times $85 + $30 (for a usb hub) = $965, plus the host computer (pretty much any computer with USB will do)

so yeah, i stand on my "LTC ASICs cost 2-3 times as much as similar GPU rig" approximation


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> soon the alpha tech ASICs will come out... competition = lower ASIC prices = more people can buy asics = moar coin difficulty = e.v.e.n.t.u.a.l.l.y. GPU mining will not be profitable = history repeats itself


You're forgetting another piece of that history. Each time an asic comes out for an algorithm, someone develops another one that is supposedly asic resistant. And then someone works on an asic model for that one, but in the mean time, GPU miners flock to the asic resistant one.

The history is so short, I don't think we can call it "history repeats itself". A lot has happened in the last 5 years but it's still unpredictably new.


----------



## Vinnces

And then you gotta remember those companies delivery dates seems to be an always moving target if not entirely a scam.


----------



## Krusher33

I started pool mining @ ypool.net using arOpenCLMAX. Dunno if it's doing good or bad but I'm getting shares.

The miners says it's doing 173,000 khps and ypool says I'm doing about 300 shares/h. Only been running for maybe 15 minutes though.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I started pool mining @ ypool.net using arOpenCLMAX. Dunno if it's doing good or bad but I'm getting shares.
> 
> The miners says it's doing 173,000 khps and ypool says I'm doing about 300 shares/h. Only been running for maybe 15 minutes though.


173000 Khash/s? What do you have? this is approx 250 graphics cards worth of hashing power.


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> 173000 Khash/s? What do you have? this is approx 250 graphics cards worth of hashing power.


Pool speed maybe ?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I started pool mining @ ypool.net using arOpenCLMAX. Dunno if it's doing good or bad but I'm getting shares.
> 
> The miners says it's doing 173,000 khps and ypool says I'm doing about 300 shares/h. Only been running for maybe 15 minutes though.
> 
> 
> 
> 173000 Khash/s? What do you have? this is approx 250 graphics cards worth of hashing power.
Click to expand...

Ha ha, yeah... which is why I said that I dunno if it's doing good or bad.

I don't know how to do a screenshot over teamviewer but it basically says "kHash/s: 177732.75 Shares total: 195 / 193"

And it keeps going up so I think it's faulty. I'm not concerned about it though. As long as I'm getting shares and it's pumping me some $$$, I don't give a damn.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> each $85 USB stick mines LTC @ 70kh/s
> 
> you need 11 USB miners to mine as fast a 280x (~770kh/s)
> 
> one 280x costs at least $375 (if you are lucky), plus cost of the rest of the rig.
> 
> 11 times $85 + $30 (for a usb hub) = $965, plus the host computer (pretty much any computer with USB will do)
> 
> so yeah, i stand on my "LTC ASICs cost 2-3 times as much as similar GPU rig" approximation


10x 5chip miners is 2600 dollars for 3mh and inclues PSU/USB hub/controller. Ends up being almost as expensive as regular gpus.


----------



## dealio

that is a much better proposition.. if you have a preorder, arent 5chips really hard to get?


----------



## MotO

Does anybody mining vertcoin with 280x's mind posting their config? I can't get the thing to mine with the vertcoin version of cgminer.

Edit: NVM I figured it out. Vertcoin requires a lot of RAM for some reason so I had to put in 8 GB.


----------



## selk22

Not sure if you guys saw this but there is a 5chip variant that does 300k/hash for about 350$ bucks at 1.5w.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=444940.0

Very attractive to someone like me with high power prices and tiered power scaling.

I am not saying im picking one up but this just shows that these are probably coming and only going to get improved from here. Not sure whether to hop on and pick a few up once they become more available or just stick with my 7870 and 5850


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that is a much better proposition.. if you have a preorder, arent 5chips really hard to get?


Nope. They're still in stock i believe, shipping out Feb 15th for second batch.


----------



## cam51037

Well thing aren't looking too great with my 290 RMA through WTCR, they say they can't find the problem I was talking about.

I really dislike that, I wish I could bring them to my PC and be like "see, here's the problem I was talking about"

It seems this happens every single time I RMA something, they can't find the problem I had. This one was noticeable too, a really loud fan rattling at random speeds, like, really loud.

So I phoned them and explained my problem, but it sounds like if they can't find the problem I was having with this card then I have to pay the $25 or whatever to ship it back to me (that's on top of the $25 it cost for me to ship it to them) and I still have this crappy card. I guess if worst comes to worst I'll just sell it locally for hopefully around $500, seems to be a fair price considering what Newegg and similar is charging for them.

/rant


----------



## psyside

Guys i got issue with black screen, after mining for a while. I come back and i see blackscreen, before the pc worked like 20h + no issue, i went to sleep and all i saw was black screen and pc which aint mine.

Now, i want to know, because my card has Hynix memory, and i run it on stock, what can be the cause for this? temps are fine, vrm is 75 core is 70c, power limit + 20% and so on.

I also downvolt the card to -20mV on the core. I use un-official overclocking without powerplay metod. And i think the problem is that, the core and memory stay at 3D setting 1000/1250, but the volts are going back to idle, making the card to crash, this usually (at least i think) happens because the servers disconnects, or went offline for a period of time?


----------



## peezysc

Anybody mining MaxCoin?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> Anybody mining MaxCoin?


Nah, I've read bad things about this coin. I'm trying to catch the vertcoin train.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Hey guys, I just got my GPU back, I've been out of the mining scene for over a month now.. I see doge difficulty has multiplied quite a bit lol.. What's the best coin to pump and dump for LTC right now?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Nah, I've read bad things about this coin. I'm trying to catch the vertcoin train.


UTC has crashed right now & the diff has dropped to 3.49









im jumping back on as soon as it comes again, maybe the diff will stay low enough for a while to get in on some decent coin fast?

anyone mining coino?

screw mining doge too, im just buying now lol


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Nah, I've read bad things about this coin. I'm trying to catch the vertcoin train.


How much can you mine in a day and with what cards? Thanks.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> thats very nice and all, that you yourself do not consider these ASICs :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they are
> 
> such "mining noobs" using 1/10th the power for the same hast rate. yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes you are correct, the current price puts these out of reach for most people. but if you pay a lot for electricity, and/or have large capital, now its the time to get ahead of the difficulty jump that is sure to come.
> 
> soon the alpha tech ASICs will come out... competition = lower ASIC prices = more people can buy asics = moar coin difficulty = e.v.e.n.t.u.a.l.l.y. GPU mining will not be profitable = history repeats itself


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> ASIC isnt that expensive. Only 2.6k for 3-3.6mhash depending on how high you want to o/c


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> each $85 USB stick mines LTC @ 70kh/s
> 
> you need 11 USB miners to mine as fast a 280x (~770kh/s)
> 
> one 280x costs at least $375 (if you are lucky), plus cost of the rest of the rig.
> 
> 11 times $85 + $30 (for a usb hub) = $965, plus the host computer (pretty much any computer with USB will do)
> 
> so yeah, i stand on my "LTC ASICs cost 2-3 times as much as similar GPU rig" approximation


See Dealio proved my point for me. There a waste and shouldn't even be called an ASIC miner with those pee pee poor speeds. If I'm spending big bucks on an ASIC I want 50k+ AT LEAST!


----------



## batman900

Desperately need help trying to get my 290x to mine pts. In the command prompt I keep getting the error gpuhash_gcn has failed exiting. I have no idea how to fix this and the search function has failed me. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> See Dealio proved my point for me. There a waste and shouldn't even be called an ASIC miner with those pee pee poor speeds. If I'm spending big bucks on an ASIC I want 50k+ AT LEAST!


You should read what i posted after his post. They are much more cost efficient than you think.


----------



## thrgk

anyone notice the new 14.1 beta drivers helping or hurting with kh/s? not sure if i should install the new drivers with my 7970cf


----------



## tice03

Looks like fee shares are the new hot thing.

MULTIPOOL - Multipool.us Fee Shares


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Looks like fee shares are the new hot thing.
> 
> MULTIPOOL - Multipool.us Fee Shares


Only a 30 month ROI







LOL these feeshares are a complete joke.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

DOGE will be on MCXNow around Tuesday.

Also check out the Maxcoin pump and dump at MCX, the chat tells the truth some times.

They pumped Max from 0.0037 to 0.0057 in matter of minutes.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Looks like fee shares are the new hot thing.
> 
> MULTIPOOL - Multipool.us Fee Shares
> 
> 
> 
> Only a 30 month ROI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL these feeshares are a complete joke.
Click to expand...

They are. But buy some. Let the bandwagon make the price go up, then sell when it has peaked.

Like MCXnow shares went from .1 to 1.5 BTC when it first started. Doubt any shares would be that crazy but pretty sure they'll all do the same thing.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> They are. But buy some. Let the bandwagon make the price go up, then sell when it has peaked.
> 
> Like MCXnow shares went from .1 to 1.5 BTC when it first started. Doubt any shares would be that crazy but pretty sure they'll all do the same thing.


+1. They will probably have a quick pump and dump at start.


----------



## Playapplepie

Can anyone help me out with an issue I am having? I have set up another miner with my 270X in it. I've configured the miner to work on my pool. CGMiner is registering the 270X around 400 Kh/s, which is fine with me. However CGMiner is taking minutes to find a single share and my pool reports a hashrate of only 7 kh/s. I was having issues setting up this miner and was forced to set the thread concurrency to 4000. Anyone had the same problem?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> DOGE will be on MCXNow around Tuesday.
> 
> Also check out the Maxcoin pump and dump at MCX, *the chat tells the truth some times.*
> 
> They pumped Max from 0.0037 to 0.0057 in matter of minutes.


Oh, that's how you discover the pumps


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Oh, that's how you discover the pumps


All I know is the chat says pump to 0.0048 and it went all the way to 0.0054 in matter of minutes.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> DOGE will be on MCXNow around Tuesday.
> 
> Also check out the Maxcoin pump and dump at MCX, the chat tells the truth some times.
> 
> They pumped Max from 0.0037 to 0.0057 in matter of minutes.


And that's still nothing compared to the climb all the way to 0.043 earlier in the day.

Maxcoin is around its 24 hour low, but I don't even know if it's go time for buying. Just looking at prices a few hours ago it could drop even another 50%.

Can MCX show charts longer than 24 hours?


----------



## specifione

I faced similar issue when i tried to over clock memory to 1500..

i followed below steps to resolve the issue

1) download DDU from below link
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
2)bootinto safemode and uninstall all AMD driver
3)reinstall software
4)for over clocking gpu engine and memory iam using cgminer directly..


----------



## ccRicers

Bought some MAX at 0.005, let's see where it goes from here.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

What's mining MAX like right now? How much max can you make an hour @ 600 KH/s?


----------



## aroc91

So multipool just "went public", apparently. Looks pretty interesting.

https://cryptostocks.com/securities/86


----------



## barkinos98

I've got my rig to work with all 4 cards now yay









Also why does GUIMiner, after a while, go up to weird numerical values like 9.3Mhash/s on one card? CGMiner wont work so i cant use that as well, so stupid :/


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys, been a while. I have been steadily accumulating wdc over the past few months in anticipation of a possible spike when you can trade it for fiat. I know it was supposed to be this month, any indication when?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, been a while. I have been steadily accumulating wdc over the past few months in anticipation of a possible spike when you can trade it for fiat. I know it was supposed to be this month, any indication when?


Not sure but I think it was supposed to be around the second week. I already had to liquidate my coins for pretty cheap so I could have more BTC for riding the waves... regardless of how well it does I figure I can easily buy back in to WDC with my profits alone... nice swings yesterday from $680-$740 and back again. Nice easy profits to be made.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> What's mining MAX like right now? How much max can you make an hour @ 600 KH/s?


Maxcoin uses Keccak (a SHA-3 algorithm) so it's hard to say. It's very adaptable for CPU mining, but CudaMiner already has Keccak compatible for it.


----------



## pac08

I need to buy 3 16x to 16x risers for my asrock 970 but i'm not sure if i have to get powered or non powered ones. Does anyone have a reliable seller i could buy from (has to be able to ship to Greece).


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone notice the new 14.1 beta drivers helping or hurting with kh/s? not sure if i should install the new drivers with my 7970cf


Both my 7870 and 270x did not like the new drivers lost over 100kh/s total

13.11 and 13.12 seemed to work the same and best for me personally. Tested compiled bins from each on all 3 and the ndw beta required lower clocks and far worse hashrate. But performed the same using old bins.


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with an issue I am having? I have set up another miner with my 270X in it. I've configured the miner to work on my pool. CGMiner is registering the 270X around 400 Kh/s, which is fine with me. However CGMiner is taking minutes to find a single share and my pool reports a hashrate of only 7 kh/s. I was having issues setting up this miner and was forced to set the thread concurrency to 4000. Anyone had the same problem?


Try this... Getting 400 kh/s with my 270X right now.

"intensity" : "17",
"worksize" : "128",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "12288",
"temp-cutoff" : "80",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1"


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srSheepdog*
> 
> Try this... Getting 400 kh/s with my 270X right now.
> 
> "intensity" : "17",
> "worksize" : "128",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "12288",
> "temp-cutoff" : "80",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "device" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1"


400khash with a 270x? My non x gets more than that... My 270x's get around 470khash. I would try I:19, Worksize:256, Lookup Gap:2, TC 14000, then rest is same or w/e you prefer.


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> 400khash with a 270x? My non x gets more than that... My 270x's get around 470khash. I would try I:19, Worksize:256, Lookup Gap:2, TC 14000, then rest is same or w/e you prefer.


I'll try that....thanks!


----------



## srSheepdog

Good deal....so far, it seems stable at ~460kh/s...thanks again!


----------



## dmfree88

You guys need to check out my guide for kalroths cgminer.. all cards should be running 2 threads now. Less stales, same or more kh/s.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu

Try core clock 1165 mem clock 1490 xintensity 4 gpu threads 2 thread concurrency 8193 queue 0 scantime 1 expiry 1

xintensity is only available with kalroths miner on windows, or sgminer for linux also has it (windows sgminer does NOT currently support xintensity)

Currently mining a 7870 thats a horrible hasher at 435kh/s (was stuck at 400kh/s max before) and my 270x with those exact settings is 505kh/s (about 480kh/s max single thread) with far less stales then before on a single thread.

core for my 7870 is 1003 memory is 1358 (just in case anyones curious







)

Get kalroths miner you wont regret it especially on any gpu running single thread. Even on a bad connection i still get less then 1% stales. On a multipool generally still less then 1% in most cases:


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You guys need to check out my guide for kalroths cgminer.. all cards should be running 2 threads now. Less stales, same or more kh/s.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu
> 
> Try core clock 1165 mem clock 1490 xintensity 4 gpu threads 2 thread concurrency 8193 queue 0 scantime 1 expiry 1
> 
> xintensity is only available with kalroths miner on windows, or sgminer for linux also has it (windows sgminer does NOT currently support xintensity)
> 
> Currently mining a 7870 thats a horrible hasher at 435kh/s and my 270x with those exact settings is 505kh/s with far less stales then before on a single thread.
> 
> core for my 7870 is 1003 memory is 1358 (just in case anyones curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Get kalroths miner you wont regret it especially on any gpu running single thread


going to give this a shot
with 19 270s this will be a nice boost from 450 if true


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> going to give this a shot
> with 19 270s this will be a nice boost from 450 if true


450 is pretty good im sure you wont get much more out of them i think a buddy got 470 on his 270 but heck even if you get 460 on each thats 190kh/s more







. but you might decrease stale rate at least which counts too. 1% stale rate out of 400kh/s is 4kh/s! thats a huge drop. I lost 3% stale rate difference on a bad connection to a multipool. Was getting 3-5% stales at us.trademybit.com lowered all the way to 0.5%-1.5%. So in total ive probably improved nearly 100kh/s total both cards on trademybit. Id say thats huge improvement. Direct connection to nutcoins has improved substantially aswell. 0.2% stale rate with 0.95+ wu ratio







(was around 0.5% with 0.91+ wu ratio). My ping to the nutcoin pool is like 30 though lol. Polar opposites.

Also forgot to mention my 270x is a 4gb gigabyte WF. Not that it matters much but it may make a slight difference since its the 4gb version. I will also be working on the guide more the overclocking section needs a serious re-write with more solid information, still learning myself







.

I also recommend it for ANY card currently running single thread. You can likely make it work with xintensity. Just gotta tinker tinker tinker. Once you do then you can mess with the oc again. I got much better overclocking results was actually able to lower core clock and memory clock on my 7870 when switching to 2 threads and got higher hashrates doing so! so alot usually needs tweaked when switching to 2 threads but its usually worth it in the long run. Just gotta find the sweet spots.


----------



## uaedroid

Mates, is the Sapphire R9-290 Reference design good for mining? How is the temp performace? Thanks.


----------



## AlDyer

Soo... What exactly does that mean? Do I get those? Are they orphans? I am very very confused as to what that means.. Also the wallet crashes like no other









EDIT: It says "Immature" in the home tab.. dafuq?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> 
> 
> Soo... What exactly does that mean? Do I get those? Are they orphans? I am very very confused as to what that means.. Also the wallet crashes like no other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It says "Immature" in the home tab.. dafuq?


Pretty sure that means its just not confirmed. After the blocks been verified through other miners it should appear in your balance


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Pretty sure that means its just not confirmed. After the blocks been verified through other miners it should appear in your balance


Well it doesn't say unconfirmed anywhere, just "immature"


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Well it doesn't say unconfirmed anywhere, just "immature"


will pay out when confirmed! how ever many confirms it needs usually 6 I think for most CC's


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You guys need to check out my guide for kalroths cgminer.. all cards should be running 2 threads now. Less stales, same or more kh/s.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu
> 
> Try core clock 1165 mem clock 1490 xintensity 4 gpu threads 2 thread concurrency 8193 queue 0 scantime 1 expiry 1
> 
> xintensity is only available with kalroths miner on windows, or sgminer for linux also has it (windows sgminer does NOT currently support xintensity)
> 
> Currently mining a 7870 thats a horrible hasher at 435kh/s (was stuck at 400kh/s max before) and my 270x with those exact settings is 505kh/s (about 480kh/s max single thread) with far less stales then before on a single thread.
> 
> core for my 7870 is 1003 memory is 1358 (just in case anyones curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Get kalroths miner you wont regret it especially on any gpu running single thread. Even on a bad connection i still get less then 1% stales. On a multipool generally still less then 1% in most cases:


Had to drop the concurrency to 8000, but now hashing nicely at ~500kh/s. Thank you!!!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> will pay out when confirmed! how ever many confirms it needs usually 6 I think for most CC's


Yeah it says 1 out of 6, I re-downloaded the thing and it fixed crashing, but it cannot connect to the network at all.
Just as I hit the jackpot too.. :'(


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Yeah it says 1 out of 6, I re-downloaded the thing and it fixed crashing, but it cannot connect to the network at all.
> Just as I hit the jackpot too.. :'(


check the txid id in the blockchain if there is one?

should of just left it to do its thing


----------



## korruptedkaos

DPD delivery is so cool









Im stalking the delivery man through his GPS lol









should be here in 2hrs 30 mins


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> check the txid id in the blockchain if there is one?
> 
> should of just left it to do its thing


I couldn't leave it to do it's thing as it had stopped connecting then and also it crashed all the time. I can't be sitting there putting it on every minute or so


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I couldn't leave it to do it's thing as it had stopped connecting then and also it crashed all the time. I can't be sitting there putting it on every minute or so


you don't need the wallet open for it to do that, the blockchain does it









if its disconnecting check your firewall rules?


----------



## Stuuut

What is everybody mining these days? Any new coin i should be jumping in?


----------



## AlDyer

I can't understand any txid gibberish, but my problem is very simple. It cannot connect to the network, because all my nodes time out.

So far maxcoin seems like a steaming pile of poop. Nothing effing works properly and one of the official pools is stealing.


----------



## uaedroid

Mates, is the Sapphire R9-290 Reference design good for mining? How is the temperature? Thanks.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> What is everybody mining these days? Any new coin i should be jumping in?


UTC

Much profits, wow, such happy









don't know what everyone else is up to?

allsorts really as there is so many new alts!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I can't understand any txid gibberish, but my problem is very simple. It cannot connect to the network, because all my nodes time out.
> 
> So far maxcoin seems like a steaming pile of poop. Nothing effing works properly and one of the official pools is stealing.


Oh lord, txid is the transaction id code









Maybe its Maxcoin like you say! id check if its allowed in your windows firewall first though?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So far I've made enough BTC from Max pump and dumps to match my mining income lol.

Surprising how it got pumped to 0.0069 last night. Too bad my sell orders were at 0.0048.

If you are going to buy Max buy it at 0.003x mark. You buy any higher and there's no guarantees of profit.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Oh lord, txid is the transaction id code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its Maxcoin like you say! id check if its allowed in your windows firewall first though?


Of course it is allowed. This coin is just a joke, pfft. Wasted my time and electricity with this. I know what transaction id means, but I obviously can't get it as it hasn't downloaded the blockchain. All this DDOS etc. is making me so pissed. This has been the worst launch ever in cryptocurrency history.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Max just got pumped past 0.005


----------



## AlDyer

MAX needs to burn.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Max just got pumped past 0.005


hey LAW.

hows that Light Anti-mac Weapon coming along? Any more progress yet?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hey LAW.
> 
> hows that Light Anti-mac Weapon coming along? Any more progress yet?


No real progress. I have funds in BTC but I'm too busy doing trading to buy anything.

I need to buy some low profile rads, pumps, and waterblocks.


----------



## Kenerd

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> UTC
> 
> Much profits, wow, such happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what everyone else is up to?
> 
> allsorts really as there is so many new alts!


Hey are you in a pool or solo? I started mining solo relese day but stopped because of the low hash rate. I'm also used to using a .conf and I wasn't sure how to set up the .bat correctly so I just changed the settings in the example .bat and used that. Which works don't get me wrong. I just didn't realize at the time it was supposed to be hashing slower.


----------



## Kenerd

Hey guys I have coins on most of the exchanges but have recently been using cryptsy alot more. Simply because of Trade My Bit. Cryptsy has most of the coins they mine on the pool. This is not another anti Cryptsy rant. I also have had deposits take hours to show up and I"ve also had them become available in minutes. Anyway I was wondering if anyone knows of any easier way than either writing it down on paper or taking screen shots of my balance page to take advantage of some margin trading? I can notice my balances swing up 20 to 30 dollars but I'm not exactly sure which coin at the time is causing the swing. This way I could sell and then buy back in. I've been using the coin switching pool and have developed a pretty diverse portfolio. I've opted to just hold the coins instead of having TMB automatically trade them for BTC. My 24hr BTC average on TMB has been around .02ish I have around 2gh/s with 1 7970 and 2 7950's Thanks guys.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> No real progress. I have funds in BTC but I'm too busy doing trading to buy anything.
> 
> I need to buy some low profile rads, pumps, and waterblocks.


Cant wait to see how it turns out? Im trying to design that eyefinity idea I was talking about, you put idea's in my head lol

I just got my delivery to







but I cant be bothered doing anything as I need to stop 1 of the rigs to sort it out.
rather just leave it mining tbh.

I needs more BTC for GPU's now









anyone do loans with an interest Fee


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I needs more BTC for GPU's now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone do loans with an interest Fee


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?board=65.0
but you better start posting, they dont give loans to forum noobs


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?board=65.0
> but you better start posting, they dont give loans to forum noobs


I was only joking lol.

Didn't realize people actually do that omg









It will take me about 6 weeks to get them from mining, ill just buy them as I go tbh

5x 290's is what im after









is there much difference between 290 & 290X ?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You guys need to check out my guide for kalroths cgminer.. all cards should be running 2 threads now. Less stales, same or more kh/s.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu
> 
> Try core clock 1165 mem clock 1490 xintensity 4 gpu threads 2 thread concurrency 8193 queue 0 scantime 1 expiry 1
> 
> xintensity is only available with kalroths miner on windows, or sgminer for linux also has it (windows sgminer does NOT currently support xintensity)
> 
> Currently mining a 7870 thats a horrible hasher at 435kh/s (was stuck at 400kh/s max before) and my 270x with those exact settings is 505kh/s (about 480kh/s max single thread) with far less stales then before on a single thread.
> 
> core for my 7870 is 1003 memory is 1358 (just in case anyones curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Get kalroths miner you wont regret it especially on any gpu running single thread. Even on a bad connection i still get less then 1% stales. On a multipool generally still less then 1% in most cases:


Is the 7870 a pitcarin or tahiti? got 2 stuck right over 400 right now that I would love to up some profitability on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> No real progress. I have funds in BTC but I'm too busy doing trading to buy anything.
> 
> I need to buy some low profile rads, pumps, and waterblocks.


h220 at ncix for 99$ with free shipping xD... I smell ghetto mod!


----------



## GoLDii3

Damn,BTC needs to get up. So happy i dumped my BTC back when it was at 1K USD.


----------



## chronicfx

I am glad i get paid in bitcoin and not usd. You will regret dumping at anything near 1k, give it time.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I was only joking lol.
> 
> Didn't realize people actually do that omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take me about 6 weeks to get them from mining, ill just buy them as I go tbh
> 
> 5x 290's is what im after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there much difference between 290 & 290X ?


I think usually around 100khash/s difference.


----------



## kskwerl

So what would you guys say is the best card for mining right now, which 290/290x?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates, is the Sapphire R9-290 Reference design good for mining? How is the temperature? Thanks.


No one is answering you because this is a very basic question that means you haven't read a single post in this thread. Please read through the read and you will have more than enough to answer this question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am glad i get paid in bitcoin and not usd. You will regret dumping at anything near 1k, give it time.


I agree with you here. Although dumping BTC when it hits new highs isn't a bad thing to do at all. Its on my key trading techniques.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So what would you guys say is the best card for mining right now, which 290/290x?


290 is the king if you can find it for a good price. 290x is a little better but more expensive too.


----------



## itvietnam

Hello,

I'm using ptsminer with our server so i have some question:

Can i run on multi ptsminer with the same pay out address on multi server ? because the first run under 1 server is fast but after running on multi server the [STATS] show longer ?

Also please help me with 2 question in picture below because i'm not clearly about these result



thanks


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> UTC
> 
> Much profits, wow, such happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what everyone else is up to?
> 
> allsorts really as there is so many new alts!


Is it still worth mining UTC or have I missed it? DOGE diff is too high!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> No one is answering you because this is a very basic question that means you haven't read a single post in this thread. Please read through the read and you will have more than enough to answer this question.
> I agree with you here. Although dumping BTC when it hits new highs isn't a bad thing to do at all. Its on my key trading techniques.
> 290 is the king if you can find it for a good price. 290x is a little better but more expensive too.


Yea I meant which specific 290 or 290x? Do I want a reference pcb or no?


----------



## Vinnces

Anybody find a Working Maxcoin pool?

Edit: Nm, found one.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Yea I meant which specific 290 or 290x? Do I want a reference pcb or no?


I don't think there's any non-reference PCB 290s out yet? Didn't really look. Most ppl just worry about the pricing atm.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Is it still worth mining UTC or have I missed it? DOGE diff is too high!


Not really its still earning me more than doge, 0.09 BTC so far today & it will be 24hrs @ 1.30 pm so 7 hours left?

the diff is climbing though!


----------



## RAFFY

In my opinion both will work just fine. I have had my 290x's running 24/7 since late November. Depending on the weather outside they run betweening 80c to 94c. Haven't had a single problem with any of them.


----------



## Roulette Run

I hope you guys can see where I'm going with this, I just finished the GPU rack this morning and I've got 5 ColorPower R9 270X DEVIL cards and a second platinum power supply to replace the PSU on the left coming Monday. You might note the old PCI video card I'm using on the right hand rig to get Windows installed and updated, it's the only card I've got not in a system and mining right now. Once my new cards get here, I'll be retiring my nVidia cards for mining and send them back to the games. I'm using two old Phenom II x2 processors at 45w and two 60GB SSD's to go along with the two platinum PSU's to help cut power consumption a little bit.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I hope you guys can see where I'm going with this, I just finished the GPU rack this morning and I've got 5 ColorPower R9 270X DEVIL cards and a second platinum power supply to replace the PSU on the left coming Monday. You might note the old PCI video card I'm using on the right hand rig to get Windows installed and updated, it's the only card I've got not in a system and mining right now. Once my new cards get here, I'll be retiring my nVidia cards for mining and send them back to the games. I'm using two old Phenom II x2 processors at 45w and two 60GB SSD's to go along with the two platinum PSU's to help cut power consumption a little bit.


It looks like you may have built your racks too high for the cards... The Riser cable is already stretched out when the card is directly above the slot. hopefully I am wrong!

I found that I just barely have enough room with the GPU rack much lower.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It looks like you may have built your racks too high for the cards... The Riser cable is already stretched out when the card is directly above the slot. hopefully I am wrong!


It is pulled tight, but it's not directly above the slot either, but if I run into any problems, I can always lower everything an inch, I've got plenty of clearance.


----------



## Roulette Run

Nutcoin still needs everybody's vote today!!!

http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Nutcoin still needs everybody's vote today!!!
> 
> http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


Just banged in my allocation for the day


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Roulette nice set up









How many KH/s you have now?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It looks like you may have built your racks too high for the cards... The Riser cable is already stretched out when the card is directly above the slot. hopefully I am wrong!
> 
> I found that I just barely have enough room with the GPU rack much lower.


Very nice rig you've got there, what kind of mobo is it you've got under there?


----------



## barkinos98

yay, either another card is dead or i need to change out the riser... lol
i've seen tops 3/4 on the board, and the thing is i change the pci between all the possible ones close to the location :/

also, something rattles in my broken 7950, and it wont display anything on either of my rigs, RMA?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Roulette nice set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many KH/s you have now?


I don't have my five cards in yet, but I'll have approximately 2640 maybe +/- 100 or so. However, I do have high hopes for these PowerColor Devil cards, the core clock is 1150 coming out of the box.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> yay, either another card is dead or i need to change out the riser... lol
> i've seen tops 3/4 on the board, and the thing is i change the pci between all the possible ones close to the location :/
> 
> also, something rattles in my broken 7950, and it wont display anything on either of my rigs, RMA?


I would try and hit the bios switch to be sure its dead first. But yea if its rattling then return it.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Is the 7870 a pitcarin or tahiti? got 2 stuck right over 400 right now that I would love to up some profitability on.
> h220 at ncix for 99$ with free shipping xD... I smell ghetto mod!


7870 is pitcairn. Took me months to exceed 400kh/s







. But ya it works for just about any card running single thread and improves hashrate and stales.


----------



## korruptedkaos

My work in progress.

im going to cut up a case tomorrow for the mobo tray, to late to start tonight.

cant find my intel bracket for the air cooler I have either, so its going under water lol? I have enough spare stuff to do it









might just buy one of these tbh.

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Cases/Bitcoin+Frames/BitCoin%2FAltcoin+Scrypt+Mining+Rig+Frame+-+8x+GPU+?productId=59694

im just rooting through all my boxes of junk for fans & stuff tonight


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> yay, either another card is dead or i need to change out the riser... lol
> i've seen tops 3/4 on the board, and the thing is i change the pci between all the possible ones close to the location :/
> 
> also, something rattles in my broken 7950, and it wont display anything on either of my rigs, RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> I would try and hit the bios switch to be sure its dead first. But yea if its rattling then return it.
Click to expand...

there are 2 positions on the bios, and so what you say is one of the bios settings make the card die?
Unfortunately i've went up to my room but this one with me has it at 2 and its not working... weird


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> there are 2 positions on the bios, and so what you say is one of the bios settings make the card die?
> Unfortunately i've went up to my room but this one with me has it at 2 and its not working... weird


Try it at 1? But as i said, if its rattling i would RMA it anyway.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Dear Fellows

Would using PTSGPU for PTS be better than CUDAminer mining other coins?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> there are 2 positions on the bios, and so what you say is one of the bios settings make the card die?
> Unfortunately i've went up to my room but this one with me has it at 2 and its not working... weird
> 
> 
> 
> Try it at 1? But as i said, if its rattling i would RMA it anyway.
Click to expand...

I have 2 cards which wont work, one is rattling so its waiting for a RMA to happen soon, and hte other i'll try at the other bios.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc*
> 
> How much can you mine in a day and with what cards? Thanks.


http://www.verters.com/vertcoin-mining-calculator


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So what would you guys say is the best card for mining right now, which 290/290x?


Best hash to power ratio is a 270 or a 280x.

Dont forget to vote up nut today guys!

http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> http://www.verters.com/vertcoin-mining-calculator


that vertcoin looks pretty good!

says I can get 34 a day







= 0.17 btc atm

have any info on the best pool there motO!


----------



## Vinnces

How much of a hash difference a 270 and 270x? My next rig is probably gonna be 6 270s.


----------



## barkinos98

im up for vertcoin! lol


----------



## korruptedkaos

moving half my MH over to VTC









will compare & see? I don't trust estimates or calculators









pool if anyones interested.

http://vtc.poolz.net/index.php

The N Factor


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Very nice rig you've got there, what kind of mobo is it you've got under there?


That one is a Z87 Fatal1ty Killer. It was not fun to get setup because the Drivers for the Ethernet port were all messed up :/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> That one is a Z87 Fatal1ty Killer. It was not fun to get setup because the Drivers for the Ethernet port were all messed up :/


OK, that's the one you were telling me about yesterday and running the six cards off it. I get it. Are those 280X cards you've got there?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> that vertcoin looks pretty good!
> 
> says I can get 34 a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = 0.17 btc atm
> 
> have any info on the best pool there motO!


I hate to kill your enthusiasm but when you mine vert your hash rate is pretty much cut in half







If you're going to mine vert, make sure to use vertminer 0.5.3 and not the one in the OP. You also have to have way more system RAM and lower GPU engine and concurrency settings.

I'm on http://vtc.dedicatedpool.com/ right now


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Best hash to power ratio is a 270 or a 280x.
> 
> Dont forget to vote up nut today guys!
> 
> http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


True but is it really that big of a difference? I'm also thinking resale will be much better on a 290 vs a rehash of older gen cards but I'm no expert on the 270-280x. All I know is 280s were as much as I got my 290s for at launch so I just bit the bullet and decided if this all dies I will still be able to sell a beastly 290.

FYI frys has some ref xfx 290s for 500$ and my 4 shipped same day.







.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I hate to kill your enthusiasm but when you mine vert your hash rate is pretty much cut in half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to mine vert, make sure to use vertminer 0.5.3 and not the one in the OP. You also have to have way more system RAM and lower GPU engine and concurrency settings.
> 
> I'm on http://vtc.dedicatedpool.com/ right now


bit like scrypt jane then but need more system ram, so would 16 GB of system ram be plenty?

I get about 3300kh out of scrypt jane with core 0 off on my 7990's, including the 280x rig
on usual scrypt its 4MH or 4.6X if I have core 0 on aswell

what should I expect from 2MH.

I was just sorting out the .bat aswell


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> OK, that's the one you were telling me about yesterday and running the six cards off it. I get it. Are those 280X cards you've got there?


They are all 270s except for one of the MSI cards is a 270x because I had to RMA a card due to a fan stoppage. I am really liking the MSI cards, great hashrates with minimal tweaking


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> bit like scrypt jane then but need more system ram, so would 16 GB of system ram be plenty?
> 
> I get about 3300kh out of scrypt jane with core 0 off on my 7990's, including the 280x rig
> on usual scrypt its 4MH or 4.6X if I have core 0 on aswell
> 
> what should I expect from 2MH.
> 
> I was just sorting out the .bat aswell


16gb is plenty. I took 4gb out of my main system since I don't have any laying around and it runs fine on that.

Are you running 280xs? If so then I have a config I can send you that gets me 343 kh/s per card at 1.060 vddc.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> They are all 270s except for one of the MSI cards is a 270x because I had to RMA a card due to a fan stoppage. I am really liking the MSI cards, great hashrates with minimal tweaking


It's always nice when they run as advertised, the one card I've got there in my pictures is a Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB and it's pretty much a set and forget. I usually get about a 2% error rate or less, I don't think that's too bad. I also get 444.0Kh/s out of it which puts me about the middle of the 270X's on the Mining Hardware chart, so I'm happy. I hope these new cards coming Monday live up to the expectations I've built up in my mind for them.


----------



## Roulette Run

It looks like Nutcoin has found its way onto a small exchange: https://www.allcoin.com/trade/nut_ltc


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It's always nice when they run as advertised, the one card I've got there in my pictures is a Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB and it's pretty much a set and forget. I usually get about a 2% error rate or less, I don't think that's too bad. I also get 444.0Kh/s out of it which puts me about the middle of the 270X's on the Mining Hardware chart, so I'm happy. I hope these new cards coming Monday live up to the expectations I've built up in my mind for them.


Which brand 270 would you recommend? I was thinking of getting the MSI ones.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Which brand 270 would you recommend? I was thinking of getting the MSI ones.


I've heard good things about the MSi and I've seen them in a lot of pictures in rigs, Sapphire seems to be another quality product.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I hate to kill your enthusiasm but when you mine vert your hash rate is pretty much cut in half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to mine vert, make sure to use vertminer 0.5.3 and not the one in the OP. You also have to have way more system RAM and lower GPU engine and concurrency settings.
> 
> I'm on http://vtc.dedicatedpool.com/ right now


The thing most killing my enthusiasm is not being able to get the miner running on my dual R9 290's! I've followed several guides with no luck. Any tips?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> 16gb is plenty. I took 4gb out of my main system since I don't have any laying around and it runs fine on that.
> 
> Are you running 280xs? .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I think im going to give it a miss tbh?
> 
> Cheers though about the config
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't realize it was that bad on the KH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying where I am as seems pretty stable for now
Click to expand...


----------



## korruptedkaos

don't know whats happened in that post above lol

ive qouted myself


----------



## thebufenator

Where is anybody getting a usable maxcoin wallet?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Where is anybody getting a usable maxcoin wallet?


Make an account on MCXNow. Solves all your problems, and you can pump and dump all day long.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Make an account on MCXNow. Solves all your problems, and you can pump and dump all day long.


Any good mining settings? I am getting about 300Mh per 7970........


----------



## thebufenator

Also, what pool are you using?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Any good mining settings? I am getting about 300Mh per 7970........


For scrypt? I run concurrency 8191, vectors 1, gpu thread 2, worksize 256, intensity 13 @ 1050/1450. ~720 kh/s per card w repaired bios


----------



## thebufenator

Naw I was talking about maxcoin.

And mcxis down too.....


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Naw I was talking about maxcoin.
> 
> And mcxis down too.....


Mcx is going through updates and upgrades before adding new coins (doge) in the next few weeks (could be as early as Tuesday!)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Also, what pool are you using?


Pool doesn't matter that much.

I couldnn't get max to work on my GTX, but I heard AMD cards works with cg miner scrypt settings.
I'm using 1082 core, 1500 mem on my 280X. Power tune is set to zero. The rest are TC=8192, g=2, w=256, i=13. 750KH/s with regular BIOS.

Here's a shot of my GTX 760 mining PTS


A shot of my curret "work station"


A shot of my 280Xes.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> The thing most killing my enthusiasm is not being able to get the miner running on my dual R9 290's! I've followed several guides with no luck. Any tips?


I'm using the miner linked on the pool. I set it up just like cgminer with a .bat to a .conf the miner is the same just coded for vert. Someone told me to add pause at the end of the .bat so you can have some time to read the error. You could be just missing a comma. I just copy and paste from my other coins or pools setups. Its still a pain cuz I have 3 different cards so six files all together. Good luck


----------



## TinDaDragon

Is it even worth it to mine LC with 2 cards? Thinking about mining again, but I'm not sure if the reward is gonna be enough.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Is it even worth it to mine LC with 2 cards? Thinking about mining again, but I'm not sure if the reward is gonna be enough.


The real question is why did you stop?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It looks like you may have built your racks too high for the cards... The Riser cable is already stretched out when the card is directly above the slot. hopefully I am wrong!
> 
> I found that I just barely have enough room with the GPU rack much lower.


I lowered my whole rack by two inches, now I've got room to spare on my riser, where you're running into problems it the fact that you're running 6 cards off one board and all the risers have to start from too close together, by my having two boards and the board PCIe slots being further apart, it's gonna make it much easier to space the cards.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Pool doesn't matter that much.
> 
> I couldnn't get max to work on my GTX, but I heard AMD cards works with cg miner scrypt settings.
> I'm using 1082 core, 1500 mem on my 280X. Power tune is set to zero. The rest are TC=8192, g=2, w=256, i=13. 750KH/s with regular BIOS.


Noob, I think you've almost got enough GPU's, exactly how many do you have? That rig is much better put together than the one I saw in your picture the other day.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> The real question is why did you stop?


I dunno...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Noob, I think you've almost got enough GPU's, exactly how many do you have? That rig is much better put together than the one I saw in your picture the other day.


Only 4 280X so far. I want 1 GH/s lol. Too bad I'm broke.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So far I've made enough BTC from Max pump and dumps to match my mining income lol.
> 
> Surprising how it got pumped to 0.0069 last night. Too bad my sell orders were at 0.0048.
> 
> If you are going to buy Max buy it at 0.003x mark. You buy any higher and there's no guarantees of profit.


Now you tell me







I bought at 0.005, expecting a pump near 0.01 today.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Pool doesn't matter that much.
> 
> I couldnn't get max to work on my GTX, but I heard AMD cards works with cg miner scrypt settings.


The last 2 release of cudaminer works with Maxcoin. I find it funny though that they advertised it as CPU mining but GPU again blows it out of the water.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Dogehouse is giving away a bunch of Doge once their pool hits 30Ghash, which may be tonight/tomorrow. Point your miners there for a chance to win. 303 people will be awarded a portion of the total prize pool of 5 mil DOGE


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Dogehouse is giving away a bunch of Doge once their pool hits 30Ghash, which may be tonight/tomorrow. Point your miners there for a chance to win. 303 people will be awarded a portion of the total prize pool of 5 mil DOGE


I'm thinking it will be quite a bit farther down the road than that as they are only just at 20Gh/s right now... but as long as the pool is good I'm game.

I've heard much talk about DOGE not being worth it due to the 'high difficulty' at the moment. Let's take a minute to consider that:

1) The coin has a larger transaction volume overall than almost anything (although this is skewed due to the amount of coins) - but even in terms of USD is second only to coins that are _at least_ a year older and with a much larger base.
2) Although the value now as a pump-n-dump coin may be limited greatly... that isn't as much of an issue with this coin as it is with a total unknown (regardless of hype) like UTC, VTC, MEOW, etc... and is probably, at this point, better compared to the likes of WDC or PPC in terms of widespread adoption. I can't count the sites I've viewed recently soliciting donations in BTC,LTC,DOGE _and nothing else_. For me that says it all.
3) Still in the very early stages for rewards - even after the block reward halving coming up.

So while I may not be able to see any more 50K-70K DOGE per day income rates... unless you believe the demand and use of DOGE will suddenly disappear in the next 2 months or so... anything under a difficulty of 30K-40K should probably be considered 'low difficulty'. After all, it's arguably every bit as widespread as LTC and with actually a greater value (if you adjust for the age of LTC and the number of coins).

If you're looking for money tomorrow... I would definitely be mining UTC or even better MAX or whatever other s--tcoin is hot today. But if you're fine on the fiat side of things for the foreseeable future... DOGE seems like smart money even if it's not easy money any longer. (I can't believe I just used DOGE and the term 'smart money' in the same sentence!







)

Just my









Oh and to the Nutcoin guys... don't worry, even though I think they'll likely never be worth more than 'peanuts' - I'll still keep mining a little each day (at least until I hit the magic 9 figures). If nothing else, just having a wallet with 100M in it - even if that will just barely buy me a venti latte - will be a fun memory of the early days of cryptos in a few years.









EDIT: Of course, right after I post this the DOGE difficulty jumps nearly 400 in one step... LOL! I would guess that very soon the difficulty will pass that of LTC and at that point unless the price jumps accordingly I'm not sure how long it will remain worthwhile to mine over anything else if you're just looking to mine-n-hold rather than mine something more profitable and exchange into BTC/DOGE/LTC.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Dogehouse has been anywhere from 20/Ghash to 26.4/Ghash tonight. It may be a while, but some are speculating in the next couple nights/days. Either way, I'm thinking DOGE long term, so I am getting as many as I can LoL.

Edit: At the time of this post it is at 26.4/Ghash


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah good luck with MAXcoin it is an abomination of a coin. The launch was terrible and we still don't even have a wallet for Win 8/8.1
I am currently just mining most profitable at megamultipool, but may go to DOGE soon.


----------



## incog

So Dogecoin halving means that when they do halve, their value will go up? time to mine doge?


----------



## Roulette Run

Nutcoin needs your vote today!!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## utnorris

I am curious as to why no one has created a wallet that handles multiple coins, any thoughts on why?

On a side note, for the last few days my reject rate at MC has been anywhere from 6-9%, not sure what is going on there.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Just came up with this this morning.









Caveman Peter invents the wheel. It is a circular rock with a hole in middle.

Nobody wants the rock wheel.

You know why?

'Cause without Axl he can't rock and roll.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I need to buy 3 16x to 16x risers for my asrock 970 but i'm not sure if i have to get powered or non powered ones. Does anyone have a reliable seller i could buy from (has to be able to ship to Greece).


anyone?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just came up with this this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caveman Peter invents the wheel. It is a circular rock with a hole in middle.
> 
> Nobody wants the rock wheel.
> 
> You know why?
> 
> 'Cause without Axl he can't rock and roll.


Ha! A little early morning GnR humor....love it!


----------



## cam51037

I've been pondering the idea of building another mining computer. Right now I have about 1MH/s in mining power, but it's all so expensive!

Maybe if I see some used parts locally I can put something together with time, but a quad R9 270 miner would be awesome.


----------



## oomalikoo

why cant i use my full amount?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> 
> 
> why cant i use my full amount?


Have you already created a buy order for something else? That could be the reason.


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> 
> 
> why cant i use my full amount?


nvm


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Have you already created a buy order for something else? That could be the reason.


doesnt say I have any buy orders


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> doesnt say I have any buy orders


got it to work now


----------



## Kenerd

Been mining vert at dedicated pool its been 8+ hours since the last block found anyone having better luck elsewhere?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Been mining vert at dedicated pool its been 8+ hours since the last block found anyone having better luck elsewhere?


try this pool

http://vtc.poolz.net/index.php


----------



## Outlawed

So I'm trying to setup primecoin mining on my windows azure and digital ocean ubuntu servers. I followed *THIS* guide.

When I use the nano command to open up the primecoin.conf file, it looks totally empty. Problem is according to that guide it should look like this...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


# bitcoin.conf configuration file. Lines beginning with # are comments.
# server=1 tells Bitcoin to accept JSON-RPC commands.
server=1

# You must set rpcuser and rpcpassword to secure the JSON-RPC api
rpcuser=USERNAME
rpcpassword=PASSWORD

# Listen for RPC connections on this TCP port:
rpcport=9000

# You can use Bitcoin or bitcoind to send commands to Bitcoin/bitcoind
# running on another host using this option:
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

# Set gen=1 to attempt to generate bitcoins
gen=1





So I copied and pasted that in and replaced the username/password along with the local loopback ip to my pools address and added ports. It looks like this...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


# bitcoin.conf configuration file. Lines beginning with # are comments.
# server=1 tells Bitcoin to accept JSON-RPC commands.
server=1

# You must set rpcuser and rpcpassword to secure the JSON-RPC api
rpcuser=0ut1awed.XPM_1
rpcpassword=x

# Listen for RPC connections on this TCP port:
rpcport=8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087:10034

# You can use Bitcoin or bitcoind to send commands to Bitcoin/bitcoind
# running on another host using this option:
rpcconnect=http://ypool.net

# Set gen=1 to attempt to generate bitcoins
gen=1





This seems to work although I just see it returns "Primecoin starting server" and then returns me to the directory. When I try to run it again I get "Error: Cannot obtain a lock on data directory /root/.primecoin. Primecoin is probably already running."

According to my pool the worker is not connected. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## inedenimadam

2 quick questions:

cryptsy trustworthy? yea/nay?
coinabul turstworth? yea/nay?


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 2 quick questions:
> 
> cryptsy trustworthy? yea/nay?
> coinabul turstworth? yea/nay?


Cryptsy has been good to me, never had a problem with them. Idk about coinabul, never used them before, so someone else will have to comment on that!


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> try this pool
> 
> http://vtc.poolz.net/index.php


Thanks right after I posted we found one it just seemed weird There was nothing for 200 blocks. When yesterday it was around two blocks out of every 100 or so. Bad luck I guess


----------



## thrgk

anyone have an issue where theur computer stops keeping the correct time? My mobo asus 1150 does it constantly all day, even crashed my computer with the clock_watchdog error. Any help?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Cryptsy has been good to me, never had a problem with them. Idk about coinabul, never used them before, so someone else will have to comment on that!


Agreed although I have had deposits sometimes take long enough to get a support ticket but it was always cleared. I've had it happen on coins e too. Never used coinabul in fact never heard of it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Thanks right after I posted we found one it just seemed weird There was nothing for 200 blocks. When yesterday it was around two blocks out of every 100 or so. Bad luck I guess


better to go with the bigger pools imo. small ones have incredibly bad luck sometimes.

consistent payments is what I like to see


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Cryptsy has been good to me, never had a problem with them. Idk about coinabul, never used them before, so someone else will have to comment on that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Agreed although I have had deposits sometimes take long enough to get a support ticket but it was always cleared. I've had it happen on coins e too. Never used coinabul in fact never heard of it.


I figured cryptsy was good. I have been reading up on coinabul, sounds like a partial scam site, honoring enough orders to get some good reviews and dumping on others.

Basically I just want to turn some of my rapidly growing pool of various coins into some bullion/bars, and I figured cryptys is the go -to to get it all trasnfered to BTC, but I am having a hard time finding a reliable source for BTC-gold/silver. Trying my best to keep USD out of the process.


----------



## tehmaggot

I just started mining Vertcoin.. About 1300kh/s for DOGE translates to about 571 for Vert :|

Seems a little bit more profitable however. I think I'll give it a shot for a few days and see how things turn out.

Edit:
Seems coins-e doesn't support it, that's a shame. What's a good exchange for this coin?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*
> 
> I just started mining Vertcoin.. About 1300kh/s for DOGE translates to about 571 for Vert :|
> 
> Seems a little bit more profitable however. I think I'll give it a shot for a few days and see how things turn out.
> 
> Edit:
> Seems coins-e doesn't support it, that's a shame. What's a good exchange for this coin?


Cryptsy


----------



## MotO

My God I'm done with cryptsy. It's so bad. So damn bad. God damn.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm mining whatever the hell FTC is... lol
weird enough, the cgminer bat file does not work with any of the coinex pools, and the one i had on hand was coinotron...
good decision or waste of electric? doge has such high diff i didnt even bother :/


----------



## Outlawed

So trying out Vurtcoin with cudaminer on my 780 with the following bat...

Code:



Code:


 --algo=scrypt:2048 -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause

It starts up then indefinitely loops ...

Code:



Code:


GPU #0: GeForce GTX 780 result does not validate on CPU <i="number going towards infinity", s=0>!

Any suggestions?

Edit: Setup like this now but only getting ~50 khash/s









Code:



Code:


--algo=scrypt:2048 -d 0 -H 2 -C 1 -l T12x24 -i 0
pause


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm mining whatever the hell FTC is... lol
> weird enough, the cgminer bat file does not work with any of the coinex pools, and the one i had on hand was coinotron...
> good decision or waste of electric? doge has such high diff i didnt even bother :/


Feathercoin over Dogecoin? You have a misunderstanding about difficulty as it relates to price. Dogecoin is aprox. twice as profitable than that coin at the current high difficulty.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm assuming doge prices are jumping due to anticipation of the block half?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I'm assuming doge prices are jumping due to anticipation of the block half?


Looks and feels like it. For the past few days the sell orders been really tame.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone have an issue where theur computer stops keeping the correct time? My mobo asus 1150 does it constantly all day, even crashed my computer with the clock_watchdog error. Any help?


With the computer always on or are you turning it off for periods then on again? With the latter, sounds like a bad CMOS battery; however I don't think that should cause a crash.. Is this a recent problem or has it been happening for a while?

I would open a support ticket with Asus and see what they have to say.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Where do convert my Bitcoins into USD or GBP as i am from the UK


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Where do convert my Bitcoins into USD or GBP as i am from the UK


MtGox and BTC-e for usd I believe. I think btc-e might also have an option for GBP or euros, can't remember.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Where do convert my Bitcoins into USD or GBP as i am from the UK


bitstamp does gbp. thats what i use


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Where do convert my Bitcoins into USD or GBP as i am from the UK


I have been asking this question for ages lol,

Mt gox use to do it? then there account got stopped for uk deposits.

there are several smaller places, but they don't have any buy volume at all. you cant really see anything on there sites either









I found on cryptotrade that you can do it with paypal at a 9% fee & takes around a week for the funds to come through.

on paypal make sure you have foreign payments setup









other than this im still waiting to find out if anywhere else does it?

or just Buy some stuff from Scan


----------



## MerkageTurk

MTGOX want my photo ID etc

Although BTCE does do Paypal? with a 9% fee


----------



## Roulette Run

If you haven't voted today, Nutcoin needs your vote!!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> MTGOX want my photo ID etc
> 
> Although BTCE does do Paypal? with a 9% fee


how about https://bitcc.herokuapp.com/ some cards are "90% anonymous" lol

i found it in this list https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Trade#Gift.2FDebit_Cards


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> MTGOX want my photo ID etc
> 
> Although BTCE does do Paypal? with a 9% fee


I never got to use MT gox, like I said they had there account stopped. I wouldn't give them my id either









the 9% fee is a standard currency exchange fee on paypal. I will have to look into btc-e as I don't think they did paypal payments last time I was looking into it on there.

Sucks having BTC in the uk









its not that bad really now Scan takes them, we just have to pay like 10% to cash them into Fiat


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If you haven't voted today, Nutcoin needs your vote!!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ill keep voting for it for you guys, keep reminding us roulette








there you go? limit reached for today


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm mining whatever the hell FTC is... lol
> weird enough, the cgminer bat file does not work with any of the coinex pools, and the one i had on hand was coinotron...
> good decision or waste of electric? doge has such high diff i didnt even bother :/
> 
> 
> 
> Feathercoin over Dogecoin? You have a misunderstanding about difficulty as it relates to price. Dogecoin is aprox. twice as profitable than that coin at the current high difficulty.
Click to expand...

so...
change to doge, make less coins in the same time period but profit more?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> MTGOX want my photo ID etc
> 
> Although BTCE does do Paypal? with a 9% fee
> 
> 
> 
> I never got to use MT gox, like I said they had there account stopped. I wouldn't give them my id either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 9% fee is a standard currency exchange fee on paypal. I will have to look into btc-e as I don't think they did paypal payments last time I was looking into it on there.
> 
> Sucks having BTC in the uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not that bad really now Scan takes them, we just have to pay like 10% to cash them into Fiat
Click to expand...

im sorry but why do you guys pay an italian car company to get parts in the UK???
okay in all seriousness i can imagine it has nothing to do with the brand but what is it


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so...
> change to doge, make less coins in the same time period but profit more?
> im sorry but why do you guys pay an italian car company to get parts in the UK???
> okay in all seriousness i can imagine it has nothing to do with the brand but what is it


because a wee a like a spaarrrghetti with are meatballs! yum Dolmio












EDIT: just kiddin







Fiat means real money, Legal money or are currency the GBP


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> MTGOX want my photo ID etc
> 
> Although BTCE does do Paypal? with a 9% fee


dont touch paypal, they refuse any transactions linked to bitcoin and will ban you/cancel your account. all trustworthy exchanges will want photo ID, just give it to them. use bitstamp, took 2 days to verify me, linked to bank account, payouts in gbp. less fees due to its being in the euro zone, you can use a SEPA transfer instead of wire transfer.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so...
> change to doge, make less coins in the same time period but profit more?
> im sorry but why do you guys pay an italian car company to get parts in the UK???
> okay in all seriousness i can imagine it has nothing to do with the brand but what is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because a wee a like a spaarrrghetti with are meatballs! yum Dolmio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just kiddin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiat means real money, Legal money or are currency the GBP
Click to expand...

ahhhhh


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> dont touch paypal, they refuse any transactions linked to bitcoin and will ban you/cancel your account. all trustworthy exchanges will want photo ID, just give it to them. use bitstamp, took 2 days to verify me, linked to bank account, payouts in gbp. less fees due to its being in the euro zone, you can use a SEPA transfer instead of wire transfer.


Well Sepa payments through my bank is only allowed for business customers only









Bank transfer is not working from payments anywhere outside the EU on most exchanges?

So im sure paypal has to warn you before they ban/close the account, if your sending to much through it? id imagine this is where they take action!

some selling a bitcoin or two here & there is not going to send off any alarm bells.

sending through like 20 - 50 will though.

does bitstamp just do wire transfers?


----------



## Outlawed

I have a bunch of servers for a month. What's the best coin to mine on a CPU or the most promising as of late? I thought primecoin would be my best bet but I'm starting to second guess myself.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So I'm trying to setup primecoin mining on my windows azure and digital ocean ubuntu servers. I followed *THIS* guide.
> 
> When I use the nano command to open up the primecoin.conf file, it looks totally empty. Problem is according to that guide it should look like this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # bitcoin.conf configuration file. Lines beginning with # are comments.
> # server=1 tells Bitcoin to accept JSON-RPC commands.
> server=1
> 
> # You must set rpcuser and rpcpassword to secure the JSON-RPC api
> rpcuser=USERNAME
> rpcpassword=PASSWORD
> 
> # Listen for RPC connections on this TCP port:
> rpcport=9000
> 
> # You can use Bitcoin or bitcoind to send commands to Bitcoin/bitcoind
> # running on another host using this option:
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> # Set gen=1 to attempt to generate bitcoins
> gen=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I copied and pasted that in and replaced the username/password along with the local loopback ip to my pools address and added ports. It looks like this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # bitcoin.conf configuration file. Lines beginning with # are comments.
> # server=1 tells Bitcoin to accept JSON-RPC commands.
> server=1
> 
> # You must set rpcuser and rpcpassword to secure the JSON-RPC api
> rpcuser=0ut1awed.XPM_1
> rpcpassword=x
> 
> # Listen for RPC connections on this TCP port:
> rpcport=8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087:10034
> 
> # You can use Bitcoin or bitcoind to send commands to Bitcoin/bitcoind
> # running on another host using this option:
> rpcconnect=http://ypool.net
> 
> # Set gen=1 to attempt to generate bitcoins
> gen=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to work although I just see it returns "Primecoin starting server" and then returns me to the directory. When I try to run it again I get "Error: Cannot obtain a lock on data directory /root/.primecoin. Primecoin is probably already running."
> 
> According to my pool the worker is not connected. What am I doing wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I have a bunch of servers for a month. What's the best coin to mine on a CPU or the most promising as of late? I thought primecoin would be my best bet but I'm starting to second guess myself.


Cpu mining isn't as profitable right now as to go and rent servers...bad move.
You might make some $$$ mining maxcoin but not guaranteed to cover the expenses.
I'd shut them down now.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cpu mining isn't as profitable right now as to go and rent servers...bad move.
> You might make some $$$ mining maxcoin but not guaranteed to cover the expenses.
> I'd shut them down now.


Free month trial of azure and basically $5 paid for a month of digital ocean. Didn't really plan on keeping them but wanted to use them why I had them.

Anyways got prime all sorted out. Would that be my best bet? Didn't know if something else was out there that might be technically less but looks like it could be promising in the future.


----------



## Eggy88

Doge on the rise now, currently @ 189


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Doge on the rise now, currently @ 189


Was about to post this. Usually when BTC is down (BTC is down quite a bit), all the other coins suffer too, not Doge. It's time for Doge to be taken seriously.


----------



## MotO

I love missing pumps because of craptsys incompetence:thumb:


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I love missing pumps because of craptsys incompetence:thumb:


Crazy... I've made so much money on 'crapsty', I keep my coins there if I know I'm going to be trading them... You know there is a waiting period on deposits because of Volume, so don't wait until the last min to try to put your coins in... Simple. They whole whining about Cryptsy is quite played out on this site, people need to get over it or go to one of Cryptsys competitors; Fair warning though, almost all of their competitors have had MAJOR issues.... Usually things actually worth complaining about as well.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Was about to post this. Usually when BTC is down (BTC is down quite a bit), all the other coins suffer too, not Doge. It's time for Doge to be taken seriously.


I think everybody is either in a holding pattern or stocking up on DOGE and see what happens when the block rewards get halves.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> I think everybody is either in a holding pattern or stocking up on DOGE and see what happens when the block rewards get halves.


I was contemplating what I am going to do with my holdings... Even if it gets to 500 I don't know if I will be able to part with it LoL. I think DOGE is going to be around for a long long time, and I see it diverging from BTC sooner than later... Once more exchanges pop up that offer USD/DOGE I think it will no longer be pegged to the BTC.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Crazy... I've made so much money on 'crapsty', I keep my coins there if I know I'm going to be trading them... You know there is a waiting period on deposits because of Volume, so don't wait until the last min to try to put your coins in... Simple. They whole whining about Cryptsy is quite played out on this site, people need to get over it or go to one of Cryptsys competitors; Fair warning though, almost all of their competitors have had MAJOR issues.... Usually things actually worth complaining about as well.


Wait until the last minute? I was waiting over a DAY on my VTC deposit. After opening a ticket they then magically appear. They're incompetent. Plain and simple and it just cost me money. Coined Up, vircurex, bter, and coinex don't have these problems. I should have stuck to them instead of coming back to craptsy. I'm done with craptsy from now on. Defend them all you want.

Wow look at that, my deposit showed up on coined up after 5 minutes. Sooo hard to do.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Wait until the last minute? I was waiting over a DAY on my VTC deposit. After opening a ticket they then magically appear. They're incompetent. Plain and simple and it just cost me money. Coined Up, vircurex, bter, and coinex don't have these problems. I should have stuck to them instead of coming back to craptsy. I'm done with craptsy from now on. Defend them all you want.
> 
> Wow look at that, my deposit showed up on coined up after 5 minutes. Sooo hard to do.


I know, crazy right? A site with no volume or people transferring funds in/out having a shorter wait time... Who woulda thunk. *I need volume to trade.* Most people complaining about Cryptsy have no idea what they are doing and just complain because the 'missed a pump', which BTW is a misuse of the word pump... But like you said, you should have never moved off your other sites; If you hadn't we wouldn't have to hear the same complaints over and over again where one person who knows how an exchange works explains to someone who has no idea why they have unrealistic expectations. Generally I come off rude on this particular subject because it's annoying to have to rehash this every day because 'someone missed another pump' LOL

Edit: Can you find any other exchange who actively is trying to innovate and improve functionality while bringing you the latest coins? Maybe Freshmarket LOL. Quick question... Did you put any coins in Freshmarket? Because day one I told people they had security exploits, one of which could manipulate prices. I just want to make sure you put your money where your mouth is and stay off any exchange that we warn you about. You know, those exchanges that have real problems.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I know, crazy right? A site with no volume or people transferring funds in/out having a shorter wait time... Who woulda thunk. *I need volume to trade.* Most people complaining about Cryptsy have no idea what they are doing and just complain because the 'missed a pump', which BTW is a misuse of the word pump... But like you said, you should have never moved off your other sites; If you hadn't we wouldn't have to hear the same complaints over and over again where one person who knows how an exchange works explains to someone who has no idea why they have unrealistic expectations. Generally I come off rude on this particular subject because it's annoying to have to rehash this every day because 'someone missed another pump' LOL


Oh you're still defending them? Cute. Do you work there like the other guy in the thread? Plenty of other exchanges move a lot of volume without crapping themselves. That just shows that they are incompetent: they can't handle their own traffic. Thanks for admitting it.

Pump, rise, high, high price, GREEN, above normal price, whatever the hell you want to call it. Sorry I don't speak perfect trader talk.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Oh you're still defending them? Cute. Do you work there like the other guy in the thread? Plenty of other exchanges move a lot of volume without crapping themselves. That just shows that they are incompetent: they can't handle their own traffic. Thanks for admitting it.
> 
> Pump, rise, high, high price, GREEN, above normal price, whatever the hell you want to call it. Sorry I don't speak perfect trader talk.


No I don't work for them, but I follow what is going on with exchanges because I think it is very important. Not anticipating the Doge volume is not the same as incompetence, if you think this is the case you should be a professional investor, because anyone that honestly saw the market taking that turn was borderline crazy. And none of the exchanges you mentioned have ANYWHERE close to the same volume.

Also with the longer DOGE deposits guess who was working on it? Cryptsy... The devs are quite active so I take a little time to defend them when people who know nothing about what they are talking about try to smear crap across the internet. You sir are a hater, that is why you have an AT&T logo crossed out as your avatar, that is why you take the time to complain when something does not go your way. Woh is me doesn't fly when people start looking into the real problems.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Oh dear!

give it a rest guys









we all need Craptsy for something lol, I don't bother complaining about it though?

its one of those things with that exchange, you either appreciate it or hate it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In other news... I am putting together a couple massive rigs right now







Doubling my hashing power tomorrow!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> In other news... I am putting together a couple massive rigs right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubling my hashing power tomorrow!


Nice! what GPU's you getting?

mine wont be done till Thursday










need a frame / risers plus another couple 280x's


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Nice! what GPU's you getting?
> 
> mine wont be done till Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a frame / risers plus another couple 280x's


6 Asus R9 270s
6 Sapphire R9 270x

Hoping to get 420-450 out of the Asus and 440-470 out of the Sapphires. We shall see though.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Question guys, what's the catch with this website, it seems too good to be true:

http://www.bitcoinhashingcloud.com/

I plugged in the info on a Bitcoin profit calculator and according to it, with the 2TH/s option (at 8BTC or about $5600 at time of writing), you have a break even period of 22 days. The contact is for 4 months. Why would companies offer this? They could make so much more money if they just mined themselves.

Any insight? Like I said, it seems too good to be true. I'm not looking at purchasing a contact but I am interested in setting up something similar for scrypt coins.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Question guys, what's the catch with this website, it seems too good to be true:
> 
> http://www.bitcoinhashingcloud.com/
> 
> I plugged in the info on a Bitcoin profit calculator and according to it, with the 2TH/s option (at 8BTC or about $5600 at time of writing), you have a break even period of 22 days. The contact is for 4 months. Why would companies offer this? They could make so much more money if they just mined themselves.
> 
> Any insight? Like I said, it seems too good to be true. I'm not looking at purchasing a contact but I am interested in setting up something similar for scrypt coins.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


The only thing I can think of off the top of my head is once you calculate the Difficulty increases the ROI gets further and further out until you are no longer able to make a return. (or much of one). I'll try to do some looking around in a couple hours about it though. Building some racks now


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> 6 Asus R9 270s
> 6 Sapphire R9 270x
> 
> Hoping to get 420-450 out of the Asus and 440-470 out of the Sapphires. We shall see though.


I still have to bios mod my cards yet,

going to do them 1 by 1 when I get it up & running.

hopefully I can get them to 700+kh

Do the 270's have just 1 6 pin or 2?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Should I mine Doge or Vertcoin?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> No I don't work for them, but I follow what is going on with exchanges because I think it is very important. Not anticipating the Doge volume is not the same as incompetence, if you think this is the case you should be a professional investor, because anyone that honestly saw the market taking that turn was borderline crazy. And none of the exchanges you mentioned have ANYWHERE close to the same volume.
> 
> Also with the longer DOGE deposits guess who was working on it? Cryptsy... The devs are quite active so I take a little time to defend them when people who know nothing about what they are talking about try to smear crap across the internet. You sir are a hater, that is why you have an AT&T logo crossed out as your avatar, that is why you take the time to complain when something does not go your way. Woh is me doesn't fly when people start looking into the real problems.


DOGE? Did you miss the part about it being *VTC* in my post?

I'm a hater because I get mad when people are idiots? OK. Keep using them then and dealing with day long deposit times.

I just deposited and sold on coined up and it only took 10 minutes. No fees, either.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Should I mine Doge or Vertcoin?


Neither?

UTC FTW


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

http://ocbits.net/

Yay....

I only realized it was a virtual server after paying $23


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Man you guys missed out on the mad rush for MAXCOINS I made like 5 BTC solo mining the day it came out and the slow trickle is still like 0.1 btc a day


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The only thing I can think of off the top of my head is once you calculate the Difficulty increases the ROI gets further and further out until you are no longer able to make a return. (or much of one). I'll try to do some looking around in a couple hours about it though. Building some racks now


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Should I mine Doge or Vertcoin?


I think Vert is a bit finicky to get working, but other than that it is a toss up right now. Personally I think DOGE is about to spike (but don't take my word for it) so I am sticking to DOGE and stashing it away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I still have to bios mod my cards yet,
> 
> going to do them 1 by 1 when I get it up & running.
> 
> hopefully I can get them to 700+kh
> 
> Do the 270's have just 1 6 pin or 2?


Single 6pin on the non-x, dual 6pin on the x's

I haven't messed with flashing bios yet... I usually just play with clocks and let-er-go.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What are you making on UTC? I have 1.45 mh/s to use


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> What are you making on UTC? I have 1.45 mh/s to use


about 0.11 last 2 days each day with 3.9 - 4 mh on normal scrypt, scrypt jane gives you less kh so it 3300- 3400kh ?

its pretty stable for now aswell.

I cant seem to find anything better really, unless someone knows something thats better or im missing it?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I have no idea how much that translates to me. Maybe .03?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What pool are you mining at?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I have no idea how much that translates to me. Maybe .03?


yes about 0.3X roughly, maybe as low as the 0.26+. mine it & see what it says on estimates in the pool, its pretty accurate on how many coins you will get when the diff is on its 24hr avg.

mining here http://ultra.nitro.org


----------



## Darth Scabrous

ok, so I have another question. That pool shows my miner is active, but the main dashboard shows me still at 0kHs, and I don't see myself on the pool rankings

EDIT: It finally came up. Seems pretty slow on the get go there.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> ok, so I have another question. That pool shows my miner is active, but the main dashboard shows me still at 0kHs, and I don't see myself on the pool rankings
> 
> EDIT: It finally came up. Seems pretty slow on the get go there.


yep, its got tons of users on there lol

hashrate is based on the last 10 mins, so give it time


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Funny I just got done assembling the racks I'm building and had the thought 'Well what am I going to do with my extra boxed Alum? There's probably enough there to build another rack.... Maybe I should buy/build another 2.7 Mhash?'

Hashing is my Heroin


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Funny I just got done assembling the racks I'm building and had the thought 'Well what am I going to do with my extra boxed Alum? There's probably enough there to build another rack.... Maybe I should buy/build another 2.7 Mhash?'
> 
> Hashing is my Heroin


I need me one of these


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Funny I just got done assembling the racks I'm building and had the thought 'Well what am I going to do with my extra boxed Alum? There's probably enough there to build another rack.... Maybe I should buy/build another 2.7 Mhash?'
> 
> Hashing is my Heroin


How are you powering all that? Do all the rooms in your house have 30A breakers!?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Hmm... which drivers do you guys use? Running 14.1 seems to give me crap hash rates compared to what I used to get, I believe I was on 13.11


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> How are you powering all that? Do all the rooms in your house have 30A breakers!?


I had 6 20 amp breakers put in for my mining.


----------



## inedenimadam

total market noob here, but i am glad to see doge on its way up since I have been mining it for a few days...I wonder what is going to happen to price once everybody jumps off at the reward half.


----------



## tice03

Doge at 199 if it breaks the 200 wall it may run up quite a bit more.


----------



## thrgk

u guys ubdervolt your card and run them at low clocks to mine? just worried my 70c vrm mining isn't so great. does 70c sound high for aqua water block on 7970?


----------



## ccRicers

Anyone holding MAX coin? I'm hoping it will get back to 0.004 BTC.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> u guys ubdervolt your card and run them at low clocks to mine? just worried my 70c vrm mining isn't so great. does 70c sound high for aqua water block on 7970?


no Ive been doing it for months!

your good don't worry about it!


----------



## lightsout

Who mines here with a reference 290? Is that a bad idea? Especially if its in the living room lol.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Who mines here with a reference 290? Is that a bad idea? Especially if its in the living room lol.


I do in my desktop... It is LOUD, but I don't mind because I like fan noise while I'm sleeping. But it is def not living room material, watching TV is difficult with it on.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks. Don't think my wife would be happy about it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Who mines here with a reference 290? Is that a bad idea? Especially if its in the living room lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I do in my desktop... It is LOUD, but I don't mind because I like fan noise while I'm sleeping. But it is def not living room material, watching TV is difficult with it on.
Click to expand...


----------



## theturbofd

DOGE went up to 215 and I'm here hoping that cryptsy wouldn't take years to deposit my coins. Once again There's no pending deposits nor are my coins in my balance or wallet -_- This is seriously getting tiresome.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> DOGE went up to 215 and I'm here hoping that cryptsy wouldn't take years to deposit my coins. Once again There's no pending deposits nor are my coins in my balance or wallet -_- This is seriously getting tiresome.


Did you generate a new address for Doge like it is recommended to do on their site? http://blog.cryptsy.com/


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> DOGE went up to 215 and I'm here hoping that cryptsy wouldn't take years to deposit my coins. Once again There's no pending deposits nor are my coins in my balance or wallet -_- This is seriously getting tiresome.


I hate to recommend pretty much any exchange, especially ones that have some obvious issues (and I never leave a balance for very long - just tx in make my trades and tx out the results) but I've had nothing but wonderful experiences with BTER. Coin selection isn't that great, but I basically only trade WDC, PPC, LTC, BTC, and of course DOGE. I've never had a transaction take more than 5-10 minutes, and that was during peak loads/DDoS attacks where the site itself was taking forever to load pages... but still my transfers were smooth as silk.

Even under the current spike in DOGE trade volume my withdrawal came through to my wallet in under 2 minutes. Deposits take a little longer (obviously depending on the coin and the speed of the hot wallet receiving it). Even with slower coins (BTC in particular) it takes less than 15 minutes to appear as 'awaiting...' and under 45 in even the worst case scenarios to be confirmed and available for trading.

Actually, the only exchange I've had better luck with (which I also consider risky as hell for long-term use) is BTC-e. Use either at your own risk, but I've never experienced any of the issues Cryptsy users are constantly complaining about on either exchange. I would definitely recommend _against_ using either (or any exchange for that matter) as a wallet however.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Did you generate a new address for Doge like it is recommended to do on their site? http://blog.cryptsy.com/


Yea it was blank so I had to hit generate.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Yea it was blank so I had to hit generate.


You generated it within the last couple days? Or did you just do it when you first traded on Cryptsy?


----------



## Roulette Run

They've started adding coins to this exchange and Nutcoin needs your vote today, we want you to vote from everywhere, home, work, school and using your smartphone. Nutcoin needs your vote!!! --- http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'm actually just going to recommend that everyone read this if you trade on cryptsy, since I am sure it will be overlooked by those in a hurry : http://blog.cryptsy.com/

The Relevant information pertaining to DOGE for those too lazy to click on the link => "We've just completed setting up a new wallet for DOGE deposits. Your old deposits addresses will continue to work, however the old wallet is not processed at often as the new one. If you are trading in a method that requires fast speed, then I'd recommend generating a new address."


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Somebody just Dumped 14000 BTC into the market.... Prices dropped 150$ in a matter of a minute


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Doge at 199 if it breaks the 200 wall it may run up quite a bit more.


I made a little money on Doge early this morning when it hit .00000200, I think I can make a little more once people in the U.S wake up and get to trading.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Somebody just Dumped 14000 BTC into the market.... Prices dropped 150$ in a matter of a minute


That's just depressing. I guess it would be a good time to get ready to buy some pretty soon.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Somebody just Dumped 14000 BTC into the market.... Prices dropped 150$ in a matter of a minute


whoa! who's done that then?

probably them confiscated one's or a BTC millionaire looking for some quick cash?

maybe he wants to buy a house or a yacht









must have a fun slide to


----------



## thebufenator

Already rebounding....


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah i quit adding gpus awhile back started buying goodies.. Also my BFL Asic orders are not far from shipping..
> 
> Im like 4000$ into a salt water reef tank im doing for my wifes Bday all paid for with mining.
> 
> You cannot help but chuckle at Nvidia Owners preaching well i get 3 more FPS in this game or that game..
> 
> It is hard to beat... i have 12 7950s and they were all free? and ive made thousands of dollars from them... i just see Zero reasons for Anybidy in there right mind to buy an Nvidia Gpu...Unless your a Die hard Bencher... There just Dead Weight and a Bad investment all around.. no other way to put it.


But nvidia gpus are better for performance in gaming! Doesn't make a difference to a gamer


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> You generated it within the last couple days? Or did you just do it when you first traded on Cryptsy?


Just generated a couple of hours ago


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> But nvidia gpus are better for performance in gaming! Doesn't make a difference to a gamer


You replied to a really old post, and outdated info too...cudaminer can now make my 780 hash at 716 or more. And they make really good scrypt-jane and decent protoshares, vertcoin and maxcoin miners too.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You replied to a really old post, and outdated info too...cudaminer can now make my 780 hash at 716 or more. And they make really good scrypt-jane and decent protoshares, vertcoin and maxcoin miners too.


Well my 2x780s costs about 5x270s.

Im getting 1950 CPM mining PTS using arCUDA which is pretty good per card. While 270x is getting about 1100 per card average. So while Nvidia might be doable its certainly still "not as good"







.


----------



## cam51037

Does anybody have a 4x R9 270 miner? If so, what power supply do you use with it, and how many watts does it take from the wall?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Well my 2x780s costs about 5x270s.
> 
> Im getting 1950 CPM mining PTS using arCUDA which is pretty good per card. While 270x is getting about 1100 per card average. So while Nvidia might be doable its certainly still "not as good"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd reccomend switching those to vertcoin or ultracoin...ultracoin is around the 0.016btc/day mark with 780s whilst drawing 90w








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*


125w full mining load with undervolting, each card. Get 270 non x for single 6pin and it's way cheaper psu wise.


----------



## taafe

If I have 3 x xfx 290x for my rig, would I get away with normal risers or would I need powered pcie risers? I've looked everywhere and cannot seem to find it.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> If I have 3 x xfx 290x for my rig, would I get away with normal risers or would I need powered pcie risers? I've looked everywhere and cannot seem to find it.


Depends if the motherboard can handle it. 3 is the suggested max without powered risers on high end boards.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Ahhh... good times were had by all _some_... I know of at least one person that grabbed 1000BTC at that dip.. followed it up buying at 110 up to 300. Lucky SOB... (of course if you have $150K+ in fiat you're willing to park on a Belorussian exchange... you've got a brass pair the likes of which I'll never see...)









Feeling better and better about dumping a bunch of my BTC into DOGE as a partial hedge against whatever fallout is caused by the MtGox implosion.

Oh, and not surprisingly... Gox is blaming the bitcoin protocol itself for it's crappy, outdated wallet software...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ahhh... good times were had by all _some_... I know of at least one person that grabbed 1000BTC at that dip.. followed it up buying at 110 up to 300. Lucky SOB... (of course if you have $150K+ in fiat you're willing to park on a Belorussian exchange... you've got a brass pair the likes of which I'll never see...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling better and better about dumping a bunch of my BTC into DOGE as a partial hedge against whatever fallout is caused by the MtGox implosion.
> 
> Oh, and not surprisingly... Gox is blaming the bitcoin protocol itself for it's crappy, outdated wallet software...


holy cow...wish I could have caught some of that.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I made a little money on Doge early this morning when it hit .00000200, I think I can make a little more once people in the U.S wake up and get to trading.


Perhaps I should put my MAX coin back into DOGE since I have DOGE long term then... this price drop to 0.002 is killing me (I bought at 0.003)

Maybe I should sell at 0.0025, buy back some more when it dips to 0.002? I won't profit but at least it will help me reduce my loss.


----------



## thrgk

anyone here use a 7970 under water to mine with? just want to compare my mining temps to yours


----------



## tice03

Anyone got any predications for DOGE today or the rest of the week. High last night hit 217 according to BitcoinWisdom. I set sell orders at 212, 218, and 224 last night before I went to bed so only one of them hit. Right now its hovering in the 200 area and had bounced back down to 183 this morning (probably would have bought back in at this range, 175-185, had I been awake). While a lot of people are predicting the price to jump to once the block reward is halved, I just don't see that happening anymore especially with all the cryptocurrency volatility lately. I expect that most of the high volume holders will try and pump the price before right before the block reward halves and then buy back in when the price dips and/or settles.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Depends if the motherboard can handle it. 3 is the suggested max without powered risers on high end boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Depends if the motherboard can handle it. 3 is the suggested max without powered risers on high end boards.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0058HUQJ0/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item

This is the exact mobo I ordered, will this handle 3 x 290x with non- powered risers? If it can is it just any old pci risers I need? Thanks


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Anyone got any predications for DOGE today or the rest of the week. High last night hit 217 according to BitcoinWisdom. I set sell orders at 212, 218, and 224 last night before I went to bed so only one of them hit. Right now its hovering in the 200 area and had bounced back down to 183 this morning (probably would have bought back in at this range, 175-185, had I been awake). While a lot of people are predicting the price to jump to once the block reward is halved, I just don't see that happening anymore especially with all the cryptocurrency volatility lately. I expect that most of the high volume holders will try and pump the price before right before the block reward halves and then buy back in when the price dips and/or settles.


I could see that as a possibility. I could also see many nervous BTC holders looking to hedge against a temporary slump and/or simply profit from the volatility in the market as a whole by dropping a few BTC into DOGE thus sending the price into the 300s.

Of course, I could just as easily see the price plummeting to 75-100 satoshis by Wednesday.

It's a ridiculously volitile market... however, in light of it's reaction to the crashes on the major BTC exchanges (everything took a dump of 20%-80% in value temporarily on the bigger ones)... and DOGE continued it's slow but steady climb.

Maybe we should rename it the "Honey Badger Coin" as it just doesn't seem to care at all.


----------



## $ilent

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc/0_40


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Depends if the motherboard can handle it. 3 is the suggested max without powered risers on high end boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Depends if the motherboard can handle it. 3 is the suggested max without powered risers on high end boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0058HUQJ0/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item
> 
> This is the exact mobo I ordered, will this handle 3 x 290x with non- powered risers? If it can is it just any old pci risers I need? Thanks
Click to expand...

I was hoping someone else would chime in on it because I'm not sure on Asrock Extreme4's. I tend to stick with Asus and Gigabytes.


----------



## barkinos98

ok so
if you had $5k to make a mining rig would you go with several scrypt based ones or ASIC?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ok so
> if you had $5k to make a mining rig would you go with several scrypt based ones or ASIC?


scrypt all day long, dont ever touch asics. ever


----------



## jdc122

can anyone send an invite to http://ultra.nitro.org/?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Was anyone able to pick up some BTC when it hit $100? Wish I was awake for that...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ok so
> if you had $5k to make a mining rig would you go with several scrypt based ones or ASIC?
> 
> 
> 
> scrypt all day long, dont ever touch asics. ever
Click to expand...

okay.. why though, because they are all simply scams?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Was anyone able to pick up some BTC when it hit $100? Wish I was awake for that...


I saw alatar post a graph showing it at like 200. Why did it go so low?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I saw alatar post a graph showing it at like 200. Why did it go so low?


Someone dumped 14,000BTC into the market, yes 14,000BTC. The lowest it went on BTC-e was $102.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was hoping someone else would chime in on it because I'm not sure on Asrock Extreme4's. I tend to stick with Asus and Gigabytes.


Haha thanks. Hopefully someone chimes in


----------



## incog

Wow, both BTC and LTC are currently worth so little compared to what they were worth 3 days ago.

Will their value go up again lol?


----------



## xXPeonXx

Market manipulation at it's best. You should have seen all the troll boxes going ape****, it was amusing to say the least.


----------



## Nhb93

I just missed out on the massive drop, but I still could have picked some up in the low 600 range, if only I knew how. I'm still just waiting fingers crossed that doge jumps with the block halving.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Someone dumped 14,000BTC into the market, yes 14,000BTC. The lowest it went on BTC-e was $102.


Winklevoss twins? Maybe their Winklevoss Bitcoin ETF failed

Mtgox is another culprit http://www.cnbc.com/id/101402561
_Bitcoin drops another 20% as Mt Gox highlights bug_
Quote:


> The virtual currency bitcoin suffered further price volatility on Monday as major exchange Mt Gox blamed its ongoing technical issues on a critical flaw in the cryptocurrency which it said affected all exchanges.
> 
> Bitcoin withdrawals at the Japan-based exchange were halted over the weekend as its technical team investigated a problem with the way bitcoin withdrawals are processed. In a new statement on Monday Mt Gox said it would resume bitcoin withdrawals to outside wallets once the issue had been properly addressed in a manner that would best serve its customers.
> 
> The digital currency - which is known for its wild price fluctuations - fell to around $680 on Friday morning, having traded around $850 for most of the week, according to CoinDesk, which tracks the price of bitcoin. On Monday after the statement from Mt Gox the currency fell to around $538, with investors deciding to offload further, but staged a small turnaround shortly afterwards.
> ...
> Detailing the issue further, it said that it had detected unusual activity on its bitcoin wallets. A bug in the bitcoin software made it possible for people to use the bitcoin network to alter transaction details. That could give the false impression that bitcoins had not been sent to a bitcoin wallet, when in fact they had.
> 
> "Since the transaction appears as if it has not proceeded correctly, the bitcoins may be resent. Mt Gox is working with the bitcoin core development team and others to mitigate this issue," it said.


Technical explanation: http://www.coindesk.com/price-drops-mt-gox-blames-bitcoin-flaw-withdrawal-delays/
Quote:


> The defect is known as "transaction malleability" and it allows third parties to alter the hash of a fresh transaction without invalidating the signature.
> ...
> The "sendtoaddress" API returns a transaction hash as a way to track the insertion of the transaction into the block chain. Since most wallet and exchange services keep a record of this in order to respond to users who make inquiries about their transactions, they could assume that the transaction was not sent - as it would not appear in the block chain with the original hash. For the time being, there is no way of efficiently recognizing alternative transactions.
> 
> "This means that an individual could request bitcoins from an exchange or wallet service, alter the resulting transaction's hash before inclusion in the blockchain, then contact the issuing service while claiming the transaction did not proceed. If the alteration fails, the user can simply send the bitcoins back and try again until successful."


http://www.coindesk.com/mt-gox-first-bitcoin-exchange-dead/

BBC article: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26118002

Not many people would dump 11mil worth of BTC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Wow, both BTC and LTC are currently worth so little compared to what they were worth 3 days ago.
> 
> Will their value go up again lol?


There will be a market correction

LTC rebounded to $16 already


----------



## dealio

did the feds dump silk road booty finally?

i cannot wait for BTC to crash moar so i can try to buy some cheap


----------



## xXPeonXx

If I was sitting on 11million in btc...you can bet I'd do exactly what they did. Dump the lot, confirm it's converted to FIAT, then watch panic commence on the trollbox. I can't imagine a better day.


----------



## legoman786

No! No more crashing for BTC! I was planning to use the BTC I have to rent a Uhaul this weekend so I can move, dammit!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone here use a 7970 under water to mine with? just want to compare my mining temps to yours


I have 2 ATM. 62c when my room is hot. 52c when my room is cold (and 52c when only 1 card is mining when room is hot) Yeah It's surprising how hot these can get even under water. I will be adding my other EX360 back to the rad stand when I get another 7970.

2 EX360's, 2 Koolance blocks & a Raystorm on the CPU.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXPeonXx*
> 
> If I was sitting on 11million in btc...you can bet I'd do exactly what they did. Dump the lot, confirm it's converted to FIAT, then watch panic commence on the trollbox. I can't imagine a better day.


What if they dumped to make the market crash for then rebuy? damn.

Just because BTC/FIAT is damn hard,otherwise i would have bought 1 btc for then resell.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> okay.. why though, because they are all simply scams?


I already bought ten, should get me 5mh. Shipping today.


----------



## ccRicers

Feathercoin got pumped from 0.0003 to 0.0004 BTC at MCXNow. I gotta start distributing among more coins to hedge against any pump.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Someone pump WDC to 0.0005 and I'll be happy


----------



## Darth Scabrous

UTC is dropping like a stone. I feel stupid for expecting more out of it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> UTC is dropping like a stone. I feel stupid for expecting more out of it.


what? where are you looking at prices? im seeing 0.00097 on cryptotrade?

it will bounce above 0.001 again in a few hours


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Someone pump WDC to 0.0005 and I'll be happy


I already bought over 1000 WDC at 0.00025 and letting it wait


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ok so
> if you had $5k to make a mining rig would you go with several scrypt based ones or ASIC?


Didn't you ask this a couple of times already?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Didn't you ask this a couple of times already?


lol he did xD

Dude, read the disclaimer, first post...we hate asics man, we're miners, the heart and soul of the BTC community. xD
We shalt choose which algo to use, and won't support crappy asicscammers.


----------



## dealio

GPUs are dead

long live GPUs









i wish i had rich angel investors, ermm venture parents capitalists to finance my mining endevours in case it all goes to crap


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol he did xD
> 
> Dude, read the disclaimer, first post...we hate asics man, we're miners, the heart and soul of the BTC community. xD
> We shalt choose which algo to use, and won't support crappy asicscammers.


Is a 780ti much better than a 290 NO x for mining UTC VTC?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm looking at coinmarket.io for utc prices


----------



## Vinnces

Holy crap, DOGE diff approaching LTC territory ~~


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Holy crap, DOGE diff approaching LTC territory ~~


Won't matter until the block reward halves (estimated the end of the week)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I'm looking at coinmarket.io for utc prices


oh, I use cryptotrade & it will jump above 0.001 later when more people are on.

I just set sell orders at 0.001 if its below & they get done in a couple hours


----------



## kzim9

Hey guys, since things just got a bit more serious for me today purchasing the components for a Six 270 miner, what seem to be the best place for me to trade/buy/sell coins at?

Sorry for a question thats been asked a million times most likey. I have different coins in my wallets, and now I need to take the next step....


----------



## Roulette Run

When running multiple cards on the same system and you want to run separate instances of cgminer for each card, do you just write a separate .bat file for each card on one cgminer or do you have to have separate cgminer programs for each card?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Hey guys, since things just got a bit more serious for me today purchasing the components for a Six 270 miner, what seem to be the best place for me to trade/buy/sell coins at?
> 
> Sorry for a question thats been asked a million times most likey. I have different coins in my wallets, and now I need to take the next step....


There really isn't a best place but https://www.cryptsy.com has the largest vol. if you can stomach the various technical difficulties they constantly have cause there servers never seems to be able to handle the load. I use Bter.com just cause they don't seems to have as much problems but they have issues too if you google around.


----------



## kyrios2021

I can't seem to decide if i should hold my doge or trade for BTC. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyrios2021*
> 
> I can't seem to decide if i should hold my doge or trade for BTC. Any thoughts anyone?


Ahh the million dollar question


----------



## JMattes

I am still mining LTC.. is that more like a mistake now?

sold a few off before the crashed last night.. game plan was to hold 50 (which I have) and sell the rest in groups of 5 or so..

I mine about 0.35 - 0.4 LTC a day with the two cards I have.. So 10 coins a month.. $200 worth a month give or take..Then to cover electric..which is $70 a month from the cards alone... I net $100 at least a month..

equipment basically paid itself off already.. so HW isnt a concern anymore.. just the electric is a pain.. $0.14 a kw/hr (only one provider so there no real option) they charge 0.075 for the electricity and another 0.075 to supply.. I call that high way robbery..

would another coin wield a better profit? I have 1400-1500khash

I just looking to dump for now really only hold the 50 coins i got.. Any advice?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Is a 780ti much better than a 290 NO x for mining UTC VTC?


It will be eventually, as N factor gets bigger and the algo more memory hard, the bigger the advantage gets.
UTC is way better on a 780ti vs a 290x, and higher N coins like yac are 2x better easily.
I think VTC will be really big once scrypt asics go mainstream, so nvidia farms will probably be commonplace by then, once vtc uses more and more vram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am still mining LTC.. is that more like a mistake now?
> 
> sold a few off before the crashed last night.. game plan was to hold 50 (which I have) and sell the rest in groups of 5 or so..
> 
> I mine about 0.35 - 0.4 LTC a day with the two cards I have.. So 10 coins a month.. $200 worth a month give or take..Then to cover electric..which is $70 a month from the cards alone... I net $100 at least a month..
> 
> equipment basically paid itself off already.. so HW isnt a concern anymore.. just the electric is a pain.. $0.14 a kw/hr (only one provider so there no real option) they charge 0.075 for the electricity and another 0.075 to supply.. I call that high way robbery..
> 
> would another coin wield a better profit? I have 1400-1500khash
> 
> I just looking to dump for now really only hold the 50 coins i got.. Any advice?


Huge mistake!

Mine maxcoin, max.1gh.com...dump at mcxnow, profit.

Easily 5x better...0.023btc/day per 280x.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody have a XFX R9 280X? I just bought one on ebay for 400CAD and want to know if the cooling and hashrate is any good.


----------



## thrgk

how much could i get for my 2 7970s with aqua block? both mine at 720-740kh/s and do 1200 on core easily, i game at 1275/1750.

Looking to upgrade to 290x's,


----------



## Vinnces

Anybody know how to update BAMT with a different ver. of Cgminer? Trying to get the Maxcoin cgminer into my Bamt rig.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It will be eventually, as N factor gets bigger and the algo more memory hard, the bigger the advantage gets.
> UTC is way better on a 780ti vs a 290x, and higher N coins like yac are 2x better easily.
> I think VTC will be really big once scrypt asics go mainstream, so nvidia farms will probably be commonplace by then, once vtc uses more and more vram.
> Huge mistake!
> 
> Mine maxcoin, max.1gh.com...dump at mcxnow, profit.
> 
> Easily 5x better...0.023btc/day per 280x.


Is maxcoin the most profitable coin now?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how much could i get for my 2 7970s with aqua block? both mine at 720-740kh/s and do 1200 on core easily, i game at 1275/1750.
> 
> Looking to upgrade to 290x's,


At least $400 a pop I'd estimate. Thing is you are appealing to a much smaller market w those blocks, as miners generally want something on air to plug and mine.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> At least $400 a pop I'd estimate. Thing is you are appealing to a much smaller market w those blocks, as miners generally want something on air to plug and mine.


well i have the air coolers also


----------



## kzim9

Anyone use LTC Rabbit?

When I was at the PC shop where I picked up my Asrock BTC board, he was explaining to me that I should be mining using this. I have never heard anyone else talking about it before.

Your thoughts?


----------



## JMattes

Could use alittle help configuring maxcoin.. only getting 325khash on my 280x's... was getting 700 each on my LTC mining..


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Could use alittle help configuring maxcoin.. only getting 325khash on my 280x's... was getting 700 each on my LTC mining..


That's 325Mhash, not k hash lol. That's about right for a 280x.


----------



## ccRicers

Anyone mining Vertcoin, best settings for CGminer on Linux? CGminer shows I am getting 650 Kh/s on my 7970 card, with almost all shares accepted, but the pool says 0 Kh/s.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> That's 325Mhash, not k hash lol. That's about right for a 280x.


This is what "I am getting on 7950s. Does this look right?

http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/Capture_zps22c41e30.png.html


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> That's 325Mhash, not k hash lol. That's about right for a 280x.


How is that right?! I get 700mh/s mining LTC.. shouldnt it be the same for Maxcoin??


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> This is what "I am getting on 7950s. Does this look right?
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/Capture_zps22c41e30.png.html


That's definitely wrong. You using there Cgminer? And try no settings in the .bat file.


----------



## charliew

Ive been debating a few different options for myself for a while now. Asked around a bit but still cant really decide.

So were building a rig for mining. Im currently doing PTS on my 2x 780s.

The new rig will be using 4x 270x's and a 7950 from the looks of it. Will a 1000w psu be enough for it? Will a 850w be?`
Are there any pros/cons going for 4x 280x's instead and a 1300W EVGA supernova?

Also, been reading a bit about VTC and UTC these past few days. Are they more profitable than PTS atm?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> That's definitely wrong. You using there Cgminer? And try no settings in the .bat file.


Removed all settings and this is what I'm getting.

http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/Capture_zpsa1ed920c.png.html


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Removed all settings and this is what I'm getting.
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/Capture_zpsa1ed920c.png.html


Ok, that's better. Ok do - I 13 or 14 and -g 1. Should get 300+ Mhash then.


----------



## JMattes

With 7970s what should I be getting mh/s wise on the maxcoins?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> With 7970s what should I be getting mh/s wise on the maxcoins?


320+Mhash/s for sure. I think some ppl posted there configs. I get 280Mhash/s on my 7950. Didn't really dial it in yet though, too lazy. ~~


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Ok, that's better. Ok do - I 13 or 14 and -g 1. Should get 300+ Mhash then.


http://s144.photobucket.com/user/scutzi128/media/Capture_zpsf838c16a.png.html

sorry for the million questions but about how many max/day does this hashrate equate to?

I also noticed my cpu usage is very high is this normal with maxcoin?


----------



## JMattes

I got my 7970's to 360 without much tweaking on I 13.. I14 didnt really help just made them run hotting..

Noticing a lot of stale shares whats up with that..

I am with you scutz.. no idea why about max coins.. I could easily help you with LTC haha..
Each currency is different i guess?? only ever mined LTC so I dont know about doge and stuff like that..

honestly if a 7950 is seeing 325 shouldnt i be seeing like 400 on my 7970s?


----------



## Vinnces

No clue on the CPU. All I notice is that it's better then DOGE cause the diff getting so high. Never really calculated lol.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Anyone mining Vertcoin, best settings for CGminer on Linux? CGminer shows I am getting 650 Kh/s on my 7970 card, with almost all shares accepted, but the pool says 0 Kh/s.


Never mind, it was at a different coin pool. I'm now on a Vertcoin pool but it is getting constant rejects. I hear there's a special version of cgminer that I need to use. What is the compatible one for Linux?


----------



## JMattes

Answered my own question..

Anyway to set up notifications if my miner goes down?
Max.1gh


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> When running multiple cards on the same system and you want to run separate instances of cgminer for each card, do you just write a separate .bat file for each card on one cgminer or do you have to have separate cgminer programs for each card?
> 
> that's what I do a .bat and .conf for each card I have 3 different cards it gets me the best hash rate. It is a pain for every new coin or pool though. I can't wait to get an identical card setup also


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody have a XFX R9 280X? I just bought one on ebay for 400CAD and want to know if the cooling and hashrate is any good.


cooling is ok, hashrate is a bit sucky, max ive had on just scrypt is 670


----------



## korruptedkaos

hey guys, i figured I would try this maxcoin with 2MH & Compare it to UTC,

ive got it running but only with an address from MCXnow, can I do this or will MCX not work?

the wallet wont sync & I need to find the updated .conf for the wallet!

I remember seeing it a while back on bitcointalk but cant find it again









Any help would be great,


----------



## Kenerd

Anyone selling DOGE I'm scared if I let it go I might not get back in. Pissed I missed it last night...dems the breaks kidd


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Wow, today's payout from us.trademybit.com was AMAZING! Payout was more than double yesterday. God I love that pool.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hey guys, i figured I would try this maxcoin with 2MH & Compare it to UTC,
> 
> ive got it running but only with an address from MCXnow, can I do this or will MCX not work?
> 
> the wallet wont sync & I need to find the updated .conf for the wallet!
> 
> I remember seeing it a while back on bitcointalk but cant find it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be great,


maxcoin.co.uk

addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
addnode=23.97.130.72:8668

# Enable RPC
rpcallowip=all
daemon=1
server=1
listen=1

# RPC information
rpcuser=USER
rpcpassword=PASS
rpcport=8108
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

# Mining
gen=0

there ya go


----------



## ALUCARDVPR




----------



## charliew

Managed to get 1000kh/s on 2 780s in cudaminer doing maxcoins. UTC.

Jesus, cudaminer brings my top card to 81c :S. Is there any way to limit the heat from it except downclocking? And is 500kh/s good per card?

EDIT: Wrong coins


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow, today's payout from us.trademybit.com was AMAZING! Payout was more than double yesterday. God I love that pool.


You have them exchange it? I've been diversifying.







I do like it there. I've been mining vtc. The hash rate sucks but it's the most I made in 24hrs mining


----------



## dolcolax

Anyone for riecoins?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> maxcoin.co.uk
> 
> addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
> addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
> addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
> addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
> addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
> addnode=23.97.130.72:8668
> 
> # Enable RPC
> rpcallowip=all
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> 
> # RPC information
> rpcuser=USER
> rpcpassword=PASS
> rpcport=8108
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> there ya go


not working? I have it in appdata /roaming /maxcoin.

oh wait, WTH 576 maxcoins? im solo mining lol?

still shows zero active connections but has the green tick?

whats going on here then!
EDIT: oh its syncing now! seen like 1400 maxcoins or something saying mined & I was like omg


----------



## fleetfeather

There's nothing going strong for NV cards other than PTS atm, yes?

Was contemplating trying to pick up 2 7990's and selling my Ti. (I don't pay for utilities)


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> There's nothing going strong for NV cards other than PTS atm, yes?
> 
> Was contemplating trying to pick up 2 7990's and selling my Ti. (I don't pay for utilities)


Ultracoins gave me as much with 1000kh/s in BTC as PTS does with 3800 CPM at least.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Ultracoins gave me as much with 1000kh/s in BTC as PTS does with 3800 CPM at least.


Well my Ti pulls 2100-2200CPM, so am I right in interpreting that UTC is pulling almost double the rewards? Sorry if I'm mistaken, had a few plum sake's today


----------



## Deadboy90

So im having a bit of an issue with my Scrypt miner. I did a fresh install ow windows, loaded up 13.12 drivers and set my miners back up and this is what i have been seeing for 20 minutes.



Why wont my miners connect?


----------



## JMattes

What everyone else.mining??


----------



## korruptedkaos

so whats the thing with this wallet lol.

Kenerd cheers! + Rep incoming.

are you using that GH pool? how long till I see a payout? about 2 hours I guess for confirmed.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So im having a bit of an issue with my Scrypt miner. I did a fresh install ow windows, loaded up 13.12 drivers and set my miners back up and this is what i have been seeing for 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Why wont my miners connect?


Your username is wrong should be "deadboy90.1" or .user at the end check your worker name on the pool


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Your username is wrong should be "deadboy90.1" or .user at the end check your worker name on the pool


No my worker name is actually deadboy90.deadboy90. It was a late night and I was too tired to change it lol.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> so whats the thing with this wallet lol.
> 
> Kenerd cheers! + Rep incoming.
> 
> are you using that GH pool? how long till I see a payout? about 2 hours I guess for confirmed.
> 
> Thanks buddy Woulda been nice if you got all those coins though.
> 
> Dude the wallet sucks. There is no wallet just command line I'm too newbie I don't wanna have to type commands to check my balances and such it's hardcore
> 
> I haven't mined Max I had it set up to solo and missed out so I been on vtc I only have 2mh/s on scrypt so I can't spread myself to thin hell it's only giving me 900kh/s on vtc.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> so whats the thing with this wallet lol.
> 
> Kenerd cheers! + Rep incoming.
> 
> are you using that GH pool? how long till I see a payout? about 2 hours I guess for confirmed.
> 
> Thanks buddy Woulda been nice if you got all those coins though.
> 
> Dude the wallet sucks. There is no wallet just command line I'm too newbie I don't wanna have to type commands to check my balances and such it's hardcore
> 
> I haven't mined Max I had it set up to solo and missed out so I been on vtc I only have 2mh/s on scrypt so I can't spread myself to thin hell it's only giving me 900kh/s on vtc.
> 
> 
> 
> so basically nothing is coming to the wallet then?
> 
> should I just set the mcx address like I did?
> 
> ive search on the last couple of payouts on the GH pool using Ctrl+F to look for my address but nothing?
> 
> Anyone know what the deal is with this god awful setup lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> No my worker name is actually deadboy90.deadboy90. It was a late night and I was too tired to change it lol.


just put a .1 or .user at the end it should say it on the worker page of your pool so deadboy90.deadboy90.1 or deadboy90.deadboy90.user. DeadBoy like Stiv Bators?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> so basically nothing is coming to the wallet then?
> 
> should I just set the mcx address like I did?
> 
> ive search on the last couple of payouts on the GH pool using Ctrl+F to look for my address but nothing?
> 
> Anyone know what the deal is with this god awful setup lol


See why I gave up? I look at it like down time. I don't even wanna game to have to stop mining


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> See why I gave up? I look at it like down time. I don't even wanna game to have to stop mining


ive sort of sussed it I think, ill see what happens after the confirmations?

I just want to know can I use MCX address instead of the wallet now, would make things a lot easier.

does the wallet work or not?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ive sort of sussed it I think, ill see what happens after the confirmations?
> 
> I just want to know can I use MCX address instead of the wallet now, would make things a lot easier.
> 
> does the wallet work or not?


That's what I'm doing. Couldn't get the damn Maxcoin wallet running so I just have it payout to the Mcxnow address.

Edit: Also have you guys notice the prices on the 270x's on Newegg? Yikes!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> just put a .1 or .user at the end it should say it on the worker page of your pool so deadboy90.deadboy90.1 or deadboy90.deadboy90.user. DeadBoy like Stiv Bators?


No luck. I even tried mining another coin and it just says "Connecting" forever. Tried different ports, etc. but no luck.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> No luck. I even tried mining another coin and it just says "Connecting" forever. Tried different ports, etc. but no luck.


Try using just Cgminer?


----------



## korruptedkaos

yay a payment come through on mcx all of 0.1









K sorted now thx kenerd

will see how this does but it looks pretty good, ill know in about 7 hours I guess.

does mcx allow you to use them like this? some don't like it when you do this stuff?


----------



## Nhb93

So this might be a stupid question, but I usually have someone else trade for me, so when you look at a buy or sell order, do you have to fill the entire thing, or can you just do a fraction of it?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So this might be a stupid question, but I usually have someone else trade for me, so when you look at a buy or sell order, do you have to fill the entire thing, or can you just do a fraction of it?


fraction it doesn't matter


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Try using just Cgminer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Try using just Cgminer?


CGminer *shudder* the only reason i do this is because scrypt miner is so easy to use. I just cant do CGminer.

Ok I managed to get my 6850 mining but my 7950 is still "Connecting". Guess ill play with it some more.


----------



## Deadboy90

Yay I got it working again!!!! I just deleted the mining tabs and created new ones and voila!


----------



## dmfree88

wow appreciate everyones support so far! Nut is about to pass VTC!

www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php

Go nuts!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> That's what I'm doing. Couldn't get the damn Maxcoin wallet running so I just have it payout to the Mcxnow address.
> 
> Edit: Also have you guys notice the prices on the 270x's on Newegg? Yikes!


The prices are fine? All below $300.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow, today's payout from us.trademybit.com was AMAZING! Payout was more than double yesterday. God I love that pool.


How much Hash and what did you get?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How much Hash and what did you get?


I have 2.8Mhash and I received 0.0626BTC in tonights payments. Worth about $44 at the time I received it.









*EDIT* For reference, I received 0.029BTC yesterday, and the day before.


----------



## Maian

So, anyone here using BAMT? Because I've tried to use it and I'm getting nothing out of it. I've tried to look at every possible guide, and nothing helps. They all just say to change the cgminer.conf file, and I've done that (and I've done that a dozen times in Windows) but my cards won't mine. They're receiving settings from the config file because the fan speed ramps up to the percentage I set, but nothing else is happening.

Right now I'm just trying to get this working with 1 card before I get the others hooked up.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I have 2.8Mhash and I received 0.0626BTC in tonights payments. Worth about $44 at the time I received it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* For reference, I received 0.029BTC yesterday, and the day before.


Would you recommend it over middlecoin? I'm really a fan of the simple auto BTC payout system.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> So, anyone here using BAMT? Because I've tried to use it and I'm getting nothing out of it. I've tried to look at every possible guide, and nothing helps. They all just say to change the cgminer.conf file, and I've done that (and I've done that a dozen times in Windows) but my cards won't mine. They're receiving settings from the config file because the fan speed ramps up to the percentage I set, but nothing else is happening.
> 
> Right now I'm just trying to get this working with 1 card before I get the others hooked up.


Gpumon shows no hashing? There was one time when I was messing around and I think I got something like what your getting now. Try deleting the API lines from the config file. Api-listen Api-allow and one other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The prices are fine? All below $300.


Isn't the 270x suppose to be around $239? They got the MSI one at $299.


----------



## ccRicers

Fry's has the ASUS 270x for $219.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Gpumon shows no hashing? There was one time when I was messing around and I think I got something like what your getting now. Try deleting the API lines from the config file. Api-listen Api-allow and one other.


Wow. This entire time... I've been trying to figure this crap out for 3 hours... and it was those 3 stupid lines in the config file -_-

Lol thanks a lot man, it's working now!


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Fry's has the ASUS 270x for $219.


I guess Newegg just doing what it does best. Price gouging the crap out of there customer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Wow. This entire time... I've been trying to figure this crap out for 3 hours... and it was those 3 stupid lines in the config file -_-
> 
> Lol thanks a lot man, it's working now!


Np, lol. I was messing around trying this new miner web interface for linux and I changed the API lines and got what you got. Scared the crap out of me since I had everything setup.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Would you recommend it over middlecoin? I'm really a fan of the simple auto BTC payout system.


You can think of us.trademybit as a more complete version of middlecoin. With us.trademybit.com, you can select which coins you want auto traded and which coins you want to keep. To keep things simple, I have everything auto traded to BTC. They pay out once a day right around 9PM Eastern Standard Time. The pool owner is very friendly and always on top of things.

I would highly recommend it as it is a more complete version of middlecoin.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Nhb93

Still waiting for my doge deposit to show up on Cryptsy, It's been about 10 minutes, but I don't see anything yet. Just patiently waiting.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How much Hash and what did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2.8Mhash and I received 0.0626BTC in tonights payments. Worth about $44 at the time I received it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* For reference, I received 0.029BTC yesterday, and the day before.
Click to expand...

The other days don't sound as good. That's a decent amount of hash. Can I ask what gpus it takes to get that?

Hey guys would you get two 270s or a 290 non x? The noise of the 290 worries me as the wife doesn't dig it. It's a reference card.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> The other days don't sound as good. That's a decent amount of hash. Can I ask what gpus it takes to get that?
> 
> Hey guys would you get two 270s or a 290 non x? The noise of the 290 worries me as the wife doesn't dig it. It's a reference card.


Yes, the other days weren't as great. Still pretty close to the estimated amount for that amount of hash. I currently have 4 R9 280X's mining away. I have a 5th one but it isn't detected in W7 and I'm too lazy to upgrade to W8.1 or Ubuntu lol. I think this weekend though I will upgrade to Ubuntu and get things sorted out.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

guys what should I be mining with my cpu? i'm on a FX-8320, and xpm just sucks. Takes forever to get 3 of them.


----------



## Fossil

May be getting my hands on a pair for Sapphire 6950's for $300. Seems like a good deal since they sell $200+ on Amazon. Ebay has them fairly cheap, but I don't know what the average ending sale price is. They can pull 500k/h though so it would be a cheap 1M/h to start with.


----------



## Vinnces

The reference 290s I think sounds worst then my MSI GTX 580 Lighting at 100% fan speed. That thing really does sounds like a fighter jet about to take off.


----------



## lightsout

Do you have a calculator to estimate profit or is it with some crazy formula?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> The other days don't sound as good. That's a decent amount of hash. Can I ask what gpus it takes to get that?
> 
> Hey guys would you get two 270s or a 290 non x? The noise of the 290 worries me as the wife doesn't dig it. It's a reference card.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the other days weren't as great. Still pretty close to the estimated amount for that amount of hash. I currently have 4 R9 280X's mining away. I have a 5th one but it isn't detected in W7 and I'm too lazy to upgrade to W8.1 or Ubuntu lol. I think this weekend though I will upgrade to Ubuntu and get things sorted out.
Click to expand...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone on here using a MSI Z87 G45 Gaming to mine with 6 cards? I need a little help getting it to post, I have run into a mental block with things to try :/


----------



## Maian

Well this is frustrating. It was finally mining, and then crashed (probably overclock was too high), and since the restart, I have not been able to get it mining again...

Anybody else mining on BAMT or anything else similar without problems? I've been at it all day, and outside of 15 minutes, I have 0 mining progress to show for it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Anyone on here using a MSI Z87 G45 Gaming to mine with 6 cards? I need a little help getting it to post, I have run into a mental block with things to try :/


no, I have the GD-65 but not booted it up yet? maybe I will need your help in the next couple of days?

check list

RAM - you know what to do!
CMOS & Battery - reset remove/replace
GPU CARD CONFIGS, start with the basic 1 to 2 to 3 etc
Bios switch on this board, try the other bios etc sorry it don't have the dual bios
Check PSU? short the green to a black wire,check 8 Pin CPU line with a multimeter

usually tells you whats up?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Well this is frustrating. It was finally mining, and then crashed (probably overclock was too high), and since the restart, I have not been able to get it mining again...
> 
> Anybody else mining on BAMT or anything else similar without problems? I've been at it all day, and outside of 15 minutes, I have 0 mining progress to show for it.


Try deleting the .bin files?


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys would you get two 270s or a 290 non x? The noise of the 290 worries me as the wife doesn't dig it. It's a reference card.


If noise is a concern it's a no-brainer, go with two R9 270(X or not). 290(X) reference is aweful and I don't think your wife will be happy to hear a hair dryer all day long







.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you have a calculator to estimate profit or is it with some crazy formula?


I just use coinwarz.com to estimate profit. It will always be less though because coins will never be traded at the exact moment they are worth that amount. However, it is pretty close.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> no, I have the GD-65 but not booted it up yet? maybe I will need your help in the next couple of days?
> 
> check list
> 
> RAM - you know what to do!
> CMOS & Battery - reset remove/replace
> GPU CARD CONFIGS, start with the basic 1 to 2 to 3 etc
> Bios switch on this board, try the other bios etc sorry it don't have the dual bios
> Check PSU? short the green to a black wire,check 8 Pin CPU line with a multimeter
> 
> usually tells you whats up?


I am pretty sure there are no problems with the hardware, it is specifically the MB that requires some sort of odd setup that I can not come to find. I have 3 cards working in Slots 2, 3, 4.

Will not post with card in slot 1(1x slot), and will not recognize cards in slots 5(16x),6(1x),7(16x)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I am pretty sure there are no problems with the hardware, it is specifically the MB that requires some sort of odd setup that I can not come to find. I have 3 cards working in Slots 2, 3, 4.
> 
> Will not post with card in slot 1(1x slot), and will not recognize cards in slots 5(16x),6(1x),7(16x)


are they powered riser's?

you might need to short the sense pins aswell on the X1 slots?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> are they powered riser's?
> 
> you might need to short the sense pins aswell on the X1 slots?


I tried shorting the 6th and 7th slot, Tomorrow I will have to dive into it again. I read a thread that said this was supposed to be the easy board to get working and it is turning out not to be LoL. I guess I will just mine on my 3 cards I have working plus my other rigs for tonight







Good news for these DualX cards though, out of the box they get 450+kHash


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I am pretty sure there are no problems with the hardware, it is specifically the MB that requires some sort of odd setup that I can not come to find. I have 3 cards working in Slots 2, 3, 4.
> 
> Will not post with card in slot 1(1x slot), and will not recognize cards in slots 5(16x),6(1x),7(16x)


I came across a post on bitcointalk about trying to get all GPU's detected with that board. You may not like the solution though. The solution was to install the latest version of Ubuntu. However, he had the USB risers with the pin sense mod built into the x1 connector.

Just a suggestion, give me a second and I'll find the post









Jeffinslaw


----------



## korruptedkaos

set pcie slots to gen2 in bios first?

top x1 slot should work with gen2 set

I think that's what others have done along with the sense pins on the lower slots!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> set pcie slots to gen2 in bios first?
> 
> top x1 slot should work with gen2 set
> 
> I think that's what others have done along with the sense pins on the lower slots!


I had a bad riser.... Go figure... Now I have all cards showing up, but one stubborn one that is throwing a code 43 in windows device manager.

Edit: And this problem was solved by disabling on-board graphics.... Ladies and Gentlemen, I will begin dancing now, and stop when I am too tired to celebrate. This has been a long night. Tomorrow I build the clone of this rig!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I had a bad riser.... Go figure... Now I have all cards showing up, but one stubborn one that is throwing a code 43 in windows device manager.
> 
> Edit: And this problem was solved by disabling on-board graphics.... Ladies and Gentlemen, I will begin dancing now, and stop when I am too tired to celebrate. This has been a long night. Tomorrow I build the clone of this rig!


Nice!

hopefully I should not have any problems with mine then









I only want four cards on it for now, then add a 5th when scan gets some more 280's in stock.

did you try the Gen 2 thing?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> hopefully I should not have any problems with mine then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only want four cards on it for now, then add a 5th when scan gets some more 280's in stock.
> 
> did you try the Gen 2 thing?


I had them on Gen 2 already, I was not able to use slot 1 at all, I had to use slots 2-7 which is not how everyone else has been reporting it working. Everything I have read said to short Slot 7 and not use Slot 4... I think I tried almost every config before I found the faulty riser and realized slot 1 would not work. I'll probably have to order another riser tomorrow and run 1 card down for a week or so.

Thanks for the late night reply though! I was so close to calling it a defeated night and almost went to bed.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I had them on Gen 2 already, I was not able to use slot 1 at all, I had to use slots 2-7 which is not how everyone else has been reporting it working. Everything I have read said to short Slot 7 and not use Slot 4... I think I tried almost every config before I found the faulty riser and realized slot 1 would not work. I'll probably have to order another riser tomorrow and run 1 card down for a week or so.
> 
> Thanks for the late night reply though! I was so close to calling it a defeated night and almost went to bed.


no worries its 9am here lol.

mine should be very similar so im curious myself if it worked or not


----------



## taafe

What would be my best option to mine? With 3 xfx 290x? Was thinking litecoin to be honest.


----------



## taafe

Would anyone be able to help me complete my build on Friday night and setup Linux? I think I have everything ordered but have a few questions as I've never built a rig /pc before and I really need to build it this weekend because I'm working away next week again. I'd be grateful if someone could help answer my questions and preferably someone with patience lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody have a XFX R9 280X? I just bought one on ebay for 400CAD and want to know if the cooling and hashrate is any good.


They do 740kh/s easily and run cool and quiet. 1060/1500mhz -i 13 -g 2 -tc 8191 or 8192. Stilt bios helps with some cards...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> What would be my best option to mine? With 3 xfx 290x? Was thinking litecoin to be honest.


Not litecoin...pick more profitable stuff, then buy litecoin/btc with the mined coins. That's almost always better.
Right know you can try maxcoin or vertcoin, both require special software to mine them.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5n70hj3izjj64y1/vertminer-0.5.3.zip

http://max.1gh.com/ (gpu miner link there)

I'd reccomend max.suprnova.cc with max.1gh.com as failover and for vtc s.ny.vertco.in...ping the different pools and pick the one with lowest latency.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They do 740kh/s easily and run cool and quiet. 1060/1500mhz -i 13 -g 2 -tc 8191 or 8192. Stilt bios helps with some cards...
> Not litecoin...pick more profitable stuff, then buy litecoin/btc with the mined coins. That's almost always better.
> Right know you can try maxcoin or vertcoin, both require special software to mine them.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5n70hj3izjj64y1/vertminer-0.5.3.zip
> 
> http://max.1gh.com/ (gpu miner link there)
> 
> I'd reccomend max.suprnova.cc with max.1gh.com as failover and for vtc s.ny.vertco.in...ping the different pools and pick the one with lowest latency.


hey I tried maxcoin!

I can easily say that UTC is better in comparison, with 2MH on each of them, UTC made more!

id like to know how to get 740kh on xfx r9 280x's, im yet to do a bios mod, but will be doing so in a couple days.

do you have a link to this stilt bios file?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Would anyone be able to help me complete my build on Friday night and setup Linux? I think I have everything ordered but have a few questions as I've never built a rig /pc before and I really need to build it this weekend because I'm working away next week again. I'd be grateful if someone could help answer my questions and preferably someone with patience lol


fellow mancunion here, whats up r kid


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They do 740kh/s easily and run cool and quiet. 1060/1500mhz -i 13 -g 2 -tc 8191 or 8192. Stilt bios helps with some cards...
> Not litecoin...pick more profitable stuff, then buy litecoin/btc with the mined coins. That's almost always better.
> Right know you can try maxcoin or vertcoin, both require special software to mine them.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5n70hj3izjj64y1/vertminer-0.5.3.zip
> 
> http://max.1gh.com/ (gpu miner link there)
> 
> I'd reccomend max.suprnova.cc with max.1gh.com as failover and for vtc s.ny.vertco.in...ping the different pools and pick the one with lowest latency.


What kinda profit per month would maxcoin be with 3 x 290x? I will look into it but how easy is the software to install? Would a noon be able to do it lol I will look for a guide and one more thing to run 3 x 290x would I need powered riser cables or would normal ones be good enough?
Thanks


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> fellow mancunion here, whats up r kid


This may be what you're looking for - posted a few pages back.

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0


----------



## incog

Doge is definitely mining really damn slow holy cow lol.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> This may be what you're looking for - posted a few pages back.
> 
> https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0


yes ive seen & have these bios files. but people are not saying 740kh from them? a lot are reporting no change really?
I never even looked at the OP's name on there lol.

some people say to just update to the 015.40 rom its roughly the same?

I have not tried them yet though! so I cant comment really.
I will be well happy if they do 740kh though?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Which coin is the most profitable,

I am doing Doge atm


----------



## GerBem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Which coin is the most profitable,
> 
> I am doing Doge atm


Check this out:

Coinwarz

You can specify your hashrate and the site shows you the most profitable coin.

Edit: I am also on Doge, i don't want to keep switching and Doge is ussually in the top 5 on Coinwarz.


----------



## korruptedkaos

I would say decide for yourself but it definitely is not Doge!

I think UTC from testing myself

max ive tried, vertcoin I haven't.

I would say these are your best 3 atm,

I personally stand by UTC, beat maxcoin in my real world test anyway, cant comment on vertcoin?


----------



## JMattes

I've been mining max for the last 9 hours with 700m/hs give or take and I have 8.25 coins with 1.3 unconfirmed yet.. The market value has been between .0015 and .0018..

Don't know much about max coin.. should I be dumping right away? As yesterday it was .0025.. what's the usual for max? Is there a potential future or is a quick to btc conversion coin.

I have some coins I am looking to hokd.. right now I am just looking to make a few bucks.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yes ive seen & have these bios files. but people are not saying 740kh from them? a lot are reporting no change really?
> I never even looked at the OP's name on there lol.
> 
> some people say to just update to the 015.40 rom its roughly the same?
> 
> I have not tried them yet though! so I cant comment really.
> I will be well happy if they do 740kh though?


Are you an Aussie Kaos?







just everything you say comes out like a question?


----------



## Kenerd

just sold DOGE 262 on bter hope I can buy back in


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Are you an Aussie Kaos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just everything you say comes out like a question?


no if you read the thread you'd see I said I was from Manchester a couple pages back !

so everything I say sounds like a question?

that's probably because Im not making statements as facts, just talking from my own experience.
so if I am wrong, then someone can chime in & correct me.

Are you a Real sinister guy or do you just think you are?

Whats your Mach IV?

Do you believe everything your told? or do you question it?

Without questions you don't get answers!

lifes full of questions mate, maybe you forgot that though & just take what people tell you as fact lol

there you go a few more questions for you!


















EDIT: I better remove the vid otherwise I will get another infraction lol, if you want to know what it was sinister lookup northern hospitality on youtube


----------



## theturbofd

soooooooooooo who just took advantage of that doge pump? Was able to sell mines at 283


----------



## MerkageTurk

Cosmoscoin seems the best for me?? Is that for everyone?


----------



## JMattes

Are nvidia cards getting any better? Micro center by me has no 280xs...

Was looking to put together a board with another 2 cards on it..


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> no if you read the thread you'd see I said I was from Manchester a couple pages back !
> 
> so everything I say sounds like a question?
> 
> that's probably because Im not making statements as facts, just talking from my own experience.
> so if I am wrong, then someone can chime in & correct me.
> 
> Are you a Real sinister guy or do you just think you are?
> 
> Whats your Mach IV?
> 
> Do you believe everything your told? or do you question it?
> 
> Without questions you don't get answers!
> 
> lifes full of questions mate, maybe you forgot that though & just take what people tell you as fact lol
> 
> there you go a few more questions for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I better remove the vid otherwise I will get another infraction lol, if you want to know what it was sinister lookup northern hospitality on youtube


I saw that Kaos, don't worry - and i meant to imply, born in. I was aiming for amusement so hope you got it in that light!

I'm not very sinister tbh, it's a gaming alias that stuck!

63 of 100, i'm a part of the High Machs.

I question it, where *I* deem a need.

Can you tell I don't feel like doing work today ahaha

Northern Hospitality haha I've seen that before!


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> fellow mancunion here, whats up r kid


Hahaha alright r kid!! Your the first manc I've seen on here ha! I'm just having trouble with what risers I will need for 3 x 290x will I need powered ones etc?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I saw that Kaos, don't worry - and i meant to imply, born in. I was aiming for amusement so hope you got it in that light!
> 
> I'm not very sinister tbh, it's a gaming alias that stuck!
> 
> 63 of 100, i'm a part of the High Machs.
> 
> I question it, where *I* deem a need.
> 
> Can you tell I don't feel like doing work today ahaha
> 
> Northern Hospitality haha I've seen that before!


I thought you were being a bit funny lol NVM

Haha it will be summer soon & ill have to get the barbi on and have a few fosters & watch some Rugby & cricket

obviously I will be wearing sandels & searching the A6 for some roadkill.to for it *yummy*!









Manhug! Grrrrrr


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I thought you were being a bit funny lol NVM
> 
> Haha it will be summer soon & ill have to get the barbi on and have a few fosters & watch some Rugby & cricket
> 
> obviously I will be wearing sandels & searching the A6 for some roadkill.to for it *yummy*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhug! Grrrrrr


you really like those minions


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Hahaha alright r kid!! Your the first manc I've seen on here ha! I'm just having trouble with what risers I will need for 3 x 290x will I need powered ones etc?


no you only need powered risers with more than 3 cards

im not sure about 290's? someone else may have to confirm that one with them being quite high wattage?

there is actually quite a few mancs on here but they are not very active tbh.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> soooooooooooo who just took advantage of that doge pump? Was able to sell mines at 283


I'm torn and really want to sell some now, thinking of dumping a few 100k's and then hold the rest until the block halving. I think i'll set up and auto sell @ 250


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> you really like those minions


I know lol, but there great!

Do you not like them?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I know lol, but there great!
> 
> Do you not like them?


I <3 minions.... but non rule them like you do!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I <3 minions.... but non rule them like you do!


RULER OF THE MINIONS!












Like the paint job! just a KK in Yellow would of been better I think?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Are nvidia cards getting any better? Micro center by me has no 280xs...
> 
> Was looking to put together a board with another 2 cards on it..


Well, Radeon R7 240 4GB mines yacoin like there's no tomorrow, draws 10w or so lol...costs 5 bucks.









You could also try GT 640 4GB and install 6 in a board without risers (IF your board has 6 16x slots...1 slot card ftw) SAme, good for yacoin or high N scrypt-jane coins.

Then there's R9 270s, and nvidia GTX 660ti 4gb for yacoin/utc/mrc, and GTX 780s for everything but they cost more. 700kh/s scrypt, 5kh/s yac, 400-450kh/s utc, and 335kh/s for vertcoin.


----------



## Synister

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> RULER OF THE MINIONS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the paint job! just a KK in Yellow would of been better I think?






Fixed ^^


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> 
> Fixed ^^


Nice!

Now you have been MINIONED Sir Synister Minion.


















Now go forth & mine my minions, we need all the bitcoin & doge to build a rocket, shrink the moon, steal it so no one else can ever get to the moon &







get the little girl a unicorn pronto!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Which coin is the most profitable,
> 
> I am doing Doge atm


This totally depends on your perspective and ultimate goals:

1) Quick and (relatively) easy money: use us.trademybit.com or middlecoin.com and exchange everything into BTC and then immediately into fiat or goods. Minimum risk, _consistent_ (though also minimal reward). You can also use this to focus on a single coin during it's early stage without concern - provided it is on an exchange _somewhere_ and hope for adequate returns. This would be KorruptedKaos' method.

2) Medium term with variable work requirement: use either us.trademybit.com or multipool.us or coinwarz and independent pools by coin and exchange. This requires a little more skill and research as something won't be profitable long (most likely) as it will be being dumped by all the big pools around the same time - thus driving the exchange price down each time. Coins with limited potential should be dumped quickly but timed during pumps - coins with good potential or growing popularity can be held for longer to get greater returns down the road. This would be similar to Jeffinslaw's methodology - although he also falls into category 3 somewhat.

3) Long term wealth building. This is where I fit in. I pick coins that I believe in personally and see long term growth potential in, either due to technology/market share (BTC/PPC/WDC/NMC) or popularity and application (BTC/LTC/DOGE). I then always provide some hash to the most profitable _within those coins only_ - for two reasons, one to get coins for long term return potential, and two simply because my mining operation is helping provide a stable transaction backbone to said coin. Then the rest of my hashrate I focus on pump-n-dump coins that I don't feel have long-term potential but have great short term profitability (MAX/UTC/VTC/DGC/TIPS/MOON/???) and then pick one or two total 'wildcards' (like NUT) which have virtually no profitability nor popularity in comparison... because it costs me nearly nothing to acquire over time (difficulty stays low because huge pools aren't mining) and BTC was once like this when I originally started mining it.

I held on to my BTC through people telling me that they would never again be worth $1/ea through people saying they'll be worth $1M/ea someday... I didn't believe either of those types of people - but I believed in the concept. Now it doesn't matter what a BTC is worth on a daily basis... mine all combined cost me something like $2/ea in electricity and GPUs I wanted to buy anyway.









How you go about mining/trading/spending cryptos is no different than it is with fiat in reality. You can take your paycheck and immediately spend it on stuff you want/need (#1), or you can spend some of it and save some of it for later on (#2), or you can invest nearly all of it in hopes that it will later be worth more than anything you could have bought with it in the short term (#3). Nearly all of that depends on your age, income, desires, philosophy, etc.. There really isn't a 'better' or 'worse' way... they're just different paths to different goals... pick the one that works for you.









As far as what you're doing... I also have miners working on DOGE at the moment - and will continue to do so no matter how high the diff gets. For that matter I've also invested BTC into DOGE to increase my holdings (thankfully before the current rise in value) - but I mine it solely to provide hashrate and stability to transactions... because I personally believe that it will outlast LTC, and possibly even BTC. Not because it's better (it's not) or because it makes sense (it doesn't) but simply because more people actually _use_ it on a daily basis than LTC and more people _want_ it currently.







Couple that with the fact that it's actually designed _right_ (although accidentally) so that there isn't a hard limit to it's mintage... and I think you have a winner that can go the distance (regardless of how unbelieveably stupid I feel every time I open the wallet).


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Now you have been MINIONED Sir Synister Minion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go forth & mine my minions, we need all the bitcoin & doge to build a rocket, shrink the moon, steal it so no one else can ever get to the moon &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get the little girl a unicorn pronto!


'It's so fluffy'


----------



## Roulette Run

My little Doge has been very good to me this morning.


----------



## Vinnces

~~ Pointing all my miner back at DOGE atm. Feeling silly now for letting go at 200 T_T


----------



## Roulette Run

Nutcoin needs everybody's vote today, we are just about to pass Pot coin and closing in on Quark: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> 'It's so fluffy'


I know lol, did you laugh though?



but jerry loves the unicorn! he aint giving it up


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> no you only need powered risers with more than 3 cards
> 
> im not sure about 290's? someone else may have to confirm that one with them being quite high wattage?
> 
> there is actually quite a few mancs on here but they are not very active tbh.


I've searched all over and can't seem to find an answer maybe I should just buy the powered ones?


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> I've searched all over and can't seem to find an answer maybe I should just buy the powered ones?


From what I've read online a x4 should be enough for a mid range card. anything else should be powered.
x16 shouldn't need powered risers.

Just for the sake of it I'll get all powered ones so I don't melt my MB.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> I've searched all over and can't seem to find an answer maybe I should just buy the powered ones?


I would personally, it will take some stress off the mobo anyway.

im sure some 290x owners here will be able to tell you?


----------



## charliew

I have a crappy Corsair CX 750W and a crappy AM3+ mobo with an fx-8320 on it at home. Got powered risers etc. Will the PSU be able to kick about 4x R9 270s?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> This totally depends on your perspective and ultimate goals:
> 
> 1) Quick and (relatively) easy money: use us.trademybit.com or middlecoin.com and exchange everything into BTC and then immediately into fiat or goods. Minimum risk, _consistent_ (though also minimal reward). You can also use this to focus on a single coin during it's early stage without concern - provided it is on an exchange _somewhere_ and hope for adequate returns. This would be KorruptedKaos' method.
> 
> 2) Medium term with variable work requirement: use either us.trademybit.com or multipool.us or coinwarz and independent pools by coin and exchange. This requires a little more skill and research as something won't be profitable long (most likely) as it will be being dumped by all the big pools around the same time - thus driving the exchange price down each time. Coins with limited potential should be dumped quickly but timed during pumps - coins with good potential or growing popularity can be held for longer to get greater returns down the road. This would be similar to Jeffinslaw's methodology - although he also falls into category 3 somewhat.
> 
> 3) Long term wealth building. This is where I fit in. I pick coins that I believe in personally and see long term growth potential in, either due to technology/market share (BTC/PPC/WDC/NMC) or popularity and application (BTC/LTC/DOGE). I then always provide some hash to the most profitable _within those coins only_ - for two reasons, one to get coins for long term return potential, and two simply because my mining operation is helping provide a stable transaction backbone to said coin. Then the rest of my hashrate I focus on pump-n-dump coins that I don't feel have long-term potential but have great short term profitability (MAX/UTC/VTC/DGC/TIPS/MOON/???) and then pick one or two total 'wildcards' (like NUT) which have virtually no profitability nor popularity in comparison... because it costs me nearly nothing to acquire over time (difficulty stays low because huge pools aren't mining) and BTC was once like this when I originally started mining it.
> 
> I held on to my BTC through people telling me that they would never again be worth $1/ea through people saying they'll be worth $1M/ea someday... I didn't believe either of those types of people - but I believed in the concept. Now it doesn't matter what a BTC is worth on a daily basis... mine all combined cost me something like $2/ea in electricity and GPUs I wanted to buy anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you go about mining/trading/spending cryptos is no different than it is with fiat in reality. You can take your paycheck and immediately spend it on stuff you want/need (#1), or you can spend some of it and save some of it for later on (#2), or you can invest nearly all of it in hopes that it will later be worth more than anything you could have bought with it in the short term (#3). Nearly all of that depends on your age, income, desires, philosophy, etc.. There really isn't a 'better' or 'worse' way... they're just different paths to different goals... pick the one that works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as what you're doing... I also have miners working on DOGE at the moment - and will continue to do so no matter how high the diff gets. For that matter I've also invested BTC into DOGE to increase my holdings (thankfully before the current rise in value) - but I mine it solely to provide hashrate and stability to transactions... because I personally believe that it will outlast LTC, and possibly even BTC. Not because it's better (it's not) or because it makes sense (it doesn't) but simply because more people actually _use_ it on a daily basis than LTC and more people _want_ it currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple that with the fact that it's actually designed _right_ (although accidentally) so that there isn't a hard limit to it's mintage... and I think you have a winner that can go the distance (regardless of how unbelieveably stupid I feel every time I open the wallet).


Thank you, when I am at work, I mine phrotoshares however when I am at home I mine dogecoin. So from 17:15pm to 11:00am its DOGEcoin and from and after 11:00am - 17:15 pm its phrotoshares


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ok so
> if you had $5k to make a mining rig would you go with several scrypt based ones or ASIC?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you ask this a couple of times already?
Click to expand...

Maybe, i dont have a great memory DD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Didn't you ask this a couple of times already?
> 
> 
> 
> lol he did xD
> 
> Dude, read the disclaimer, first post...we hate asics man, we're miners, the heart and soul of the BTC community. xD
> We shalt choose which algo to use, and won't support crappy asicscammers.
Click to expand...

but... but
gpus are way less efficient and more expensive to run


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ok so
> if you had $5k to make a mining rig would you go with several scrypt based ones or ASIC?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you ask this a couple of times already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, i dont have a great memory DD
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Didn't you ask this a couple of times already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol he did xD
> 
> Dude, read the disclaimer, first post...we hate asics man, we're miners, the heart and soul of the BTC community. xD
> We shalt choose which algo to use, and won't support crappy asicscammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but... but
> gpus are way less efficient and more expensive to run
Click to expand...

Then stop asking us if you're so sure. Order yourself the asics, let us know when you get it, and when you've made the ROI.

We strongly believe in going the GPU route because the difficulty rises so quickly when more ASICs gets used that it takes a heck of a lot longer to the ROI. The difficulty isn't going to be static.

With GPU's, there's always a developer making a new coin that is more ASIC resistance. When new GPU's are out, we sell our old ones to gamers. With ASICs, once they're useless because the difficulty is too high, they're useless... no one will buy them used.

We've already gave you our answers. What you choose to do with it is up to you. Stop asking it again and again if you've already made up your mind.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> I have a crappy Corsair CX 750W and a crappy AM3+ mobo with an fx-8320 on it at home. Got powered risers etc. Will the PSU be able to kick about 4x R9 270s?


Should be OK, undervolt the cards a bit and your looking @ 125-130w per card, Thats ~520W for the Gpu's and another 230w for the rest.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I would personally, it will take some stress off the mobo anyway.
> 
> im sure some 290x owners here will be able to tell you?


I've used 3 unpowered risers on 3 R9 290 on a X58 SLI no problems.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Should be OK, undervolt the cards a bit and your looking @ 125-130w per card, Thats ~520W for the Gpu's and another 230w for the rest.


Awesome, Ill let you guys know when we get the cards







.

Any speculations on PTS? Is PTS or Doge the strong contender for AMD mining atm? Ive grown sort of fond of PTS while doing my 780 mining at the moment







.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> This totally depends on your perspective and ultimate goals:
> 
> 1) Quick and (relatively) easy money: use us.trademybit.com or middlecoin.com and exchange everything into BTC and then immediately into fiat or goods. Minimum risk, _consistent_ (though also minimal reward). You can also use this to focus on a single coin during it's early stage without concern - provided it is on an exchange _somewhere_ and hope for adequate returns. This would be KorruptedKaos' method.
> 
> 2) Medium term with variable work requirement: use either us.trademybit.com or multipool.us or coinwarz and independent pools by coin and exchange. This requires a little more skill and research as something won't be profitable long (most likely) as it will be being dumped by all the big pools around the same time - thus driving the exchange price down each time. Coins with limited potential should be dumped quickly but timed during pumps - coins with good potential or growing popularity can be held for longer to get greater returns down the road. This would be similar to Jeffinslaw's methodology - although he also falls into category 3 somewhat.
> 
> 3) Long term wealth building. This is where I fit in. I pick coins that I believe in personally and see long term growth potential in, either due to technology/market share (BTC/PPC/WDC/NMC) or popularity and application (BTC/LTC/DOGE). I then always provide some hash to the most profitable _within those coins only_ - for two reasons, one to get coins for long term return potential, and two simply because my mining operation is helping provide a stable transaction backbone to said coin. Then the rest of my hashrate I focus on pump-n-dump coins that I don't feel have long-term potential but have great short term profitability (MAX/UTC/VTC/DGC/TIPS/MOON/???) and then pick one or two total 'wildcards' (like NUT) which have virtually no profitability nor popularity in comparison... because it costs me nearly nothing to acquire over time (difficulty stays low because huge pools aren't mining) and BTC was once like this when I originally started mining it.
> 
> I held on to my BTC through people telling me that they would never again be worth $1/ea through people saying they'll be worth $1M/ea someday... I didn't believe either of those types of people - but I believed in the concept. Now it doesn't matter what a BTC is worth on a daily basis... mine all combined cost me something like $2/ea in electricity and GPUs I wanted to buy anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you go about mining/trading/spending cryptos is no different than it is with fiat in reality. You can take your paycheck and immediately spend it on stuff you want/need (#1), or you can spend some of it and save some of it for later on (#2), or you can invest nearly all of it in hopes that it will later be worth more than anything you could have bought with it in the short term (#3). Nearly all of that depends on your age, income, desires, philosophy, etc.. There really isn't a 'better' or 'worse' way... they're just different paths to different goals... pick the one that works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as what you're doing... I also have miners working on DOGE at the moment - and will continue to do so no matter how high the diff gets. For that matter I've also invested BTC into DOGE to increase my holdings (thankfully before the current rise in value) - but I mine it solely to provide hashrate and stability to transactions... because I personally believe that it will outlast LTC, and possibly even BTC. Not because it's better (it's not) or because it makes sense (it doesn't) but simply because more people actually _use_ it on a daily basis than LTC and more people _want_ it currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple that with the fact that it's actually designed _right_ (although accidentally) so that there isn't a hard limit to it's mintage... and I think you have a winner that can go the distance (regardless of how unbelieveably stupid I feel every time I open the wallet).


hold on a minuite! Digicidal so I use Multipool & middlecoin huh. considering they both suck & ive only used them for a bit your wrong in saying this is my category!

Also I have not mined a coin on coinwarz for the last 2 weeks! well apart from doge which sucked too!

Yes I do follow the new coins looking for maximum profits & dump them, what do you think miners with 100+MH are doing.

also how do you think they get there & afford to run it?

lets just make this clear, you have your method im sure. which is an entirely different concept to mine & id say isn't really suitable to most new comers in mining.
Considering you say your sat on enough bitcoins for 30 years of electric etc etc its not giving the smaller fish good advice really

also do you really think im going to invest that much money into crypto's for a long term prospect that could collapse tomorrow!
spending money on electricity & hardware that could net me a loss in the long run aswell!

Digicidal can I ask you are you running a farm, are you maximizing your profit into doubling your potential profit by increasing your output?
I don't know why but if I had as much bitcoin as I think you have, im sure you have a little farm right? 20+MH at least no?

Lets just say I think your method may work for you, but my goals are entirely different to yours. Mine is to build a farm from profits as I go as fast as I can!
that way I can maximize my output taking more/some of the profits & stashing it away for the long term into fiat. also if all crypto's goes down I wont have any or minimal money invested in it & wont lose anything
id still have some profit aswell from the resale of the hardware.

Minimal risk,Max potential profits in the long term.
Isnt that every investors motto?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ok so
> if you had $5k to make a mining rig would you go with several scrypt based ones or ASIC?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you ask this a couple of times already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, i dont have a great memory DD
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Didn't you ask this a couple of times already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol he did xD
> 
> Dude, read the disclaimer, first post...we hate asics man, we're miners, the heart and soul of the BTC community. xD
> We shalt choose which algo to use, and won't support crappy asicscammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but... but
> gpus are way less efficient and more expensive to run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then stop asking us if you're so sure. Order yourself the asics, let us know when you get it, and when you've made the ROI.
> 
> We strongly believe in going the GPU route because the difficulty rises so quickly when more ASICs gets used that it takes a heck of a lot longer to the ROI. The difficulty isn't going to be static.
> 
> With GPU's, there's always a developer making a new coin that is more ASIC resistance. When new GPU's are out, we sell our old ones to gamers. With ASICs, once they're useless because the difficulty is too high, they're useless... no one will buy them used.
> 
> We've already gave you our answers. What you choose to do with it is up to you. Stop asking it again and again if you've already made up your mind.
Click to expand...

You do realize if i had my mind up i wouldnt even bother asking right?
That shouldnt take too much logic to figure out....

besides turns out most ASIC companies are either on preorder/out of business and i need to deliver the rigs by next month it sounds impossible anyway...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Maybe, i dont have a great memory DD
> but... but
> gpus are way less efficient and more expensive to run


You need to get a grasp on how difficulty increases your ROI time drastically. You will be chasing your breakeven for sooooooo lonnnnnngggg. Give it a try, but please spare us the complaining when you realize you wasted thousands of dollars trying to get around a 500 dollar power bill.


----------



## Synister

@korruptedkaos

Check my sig ahaha


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, Radeon R7 240 4GB mines yacoin like there's no tomorrow, draws 10w or so lol...costs 5 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also try GT 640 4GB and install 6 in a board without risers (IF your board has 6 16x slots...1 slot card ftw) SAme, good for yacoin or high N scrypt-jane coins.
> 
> Then there's R9 270s, and nvidia GTX 660ti 4gb for yacoin/utc/mrc, and GTX 780s for everything but they cost more. 700kh/s scrypt, 5kh/s yac, 400-450kh/s utc, and 335kh/s for vertcoin.


Can't say I know much about the different alt coins.. The 280xs I have do pretty well but are hard to come by at a good price anymore and micrometer doesn't have then..

Let's say I want to mine max coin for a but then maybe another alt.. I don't feel like getting risers again as I just sold them..

What cards can I pick up to mine max? Maybe fit a few onto the board itself without heat issues or risers..

Need something easy to get at micrometer I think they got the 240/260 and I am sure I can find older nvidia cards..

What do you guys think?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @korruptedkaos
> 
> Check my sig ahaha












That should be Sir Minion: 001


----------



## Matt26LFC

Can't believe I missed that DOGE coin pump! Bloody Job! Diff on this coin is so high now! Anyone got any suggestions for what coin I should mine next? Noble? Or have I missed that one too!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> You do realize if i had my mind up i wouldnt even bother asking right?
> That shouldnt take too much logic to figure out....
> 
> besides turns out most ASIC companies are either on preorder/out of business and i need to deliver the rigs by next month it sounds impossible anyway...


I think you did make up your mind but is being hesitant because you said:
Quote:


> but... but
> gpus are way less efficient and more expensive to run


After we've already gave you our answers.


----------



## barkinos98

ok so
6x 290 Toxic at 1346TL per piece
or 12x 7950 at 726TL per piece?

these to be paired with a h81 pro btc (either 1 or 2 board), g3220 and the usual stuff...
also thinking of ordering a G1600, anyone running 5-6 cards off one?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should Sir Minion: 001


Done ---- haha helping time fly by thankyou! one hour left! ^^

Oh btw, any experience with 7950s ? got a Rev. 3 XFX that is a pig to get anything over 550Kh/s without cooking it!


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hold on a minuite! Digicidal so I use Multipool & middlecoin huh. considering they both suck & ive only used them for a bit your wrong in saying this is my category!
> 
> Also I have not mined a coin on coinwarz for the last 2 weeks! well apart from doge which sucked too!
> 
> Yes I do follow the new coins looking for maximum profits & dump them, what do you think miners with 100+MH are doing.
> 
> also how do you think they get there & afford to run it?
> 
> lets just make this clear, you have your method im sure. which is an entirely different concept to mine & id say isn't really suitable to most new comers in mining.
> Considering you say your sat on enough bitcoins for 30 years of electric etc etc its not giving the smaller fish good advice really
> 
> also do you really think im going to invest that much money into crypto's for a long term prospect that could collapse tomorrow!
> spending money on electricity & hardware that could net me a loss in the long run aswell!
> 
> Digicidal can I ask you are you running a farm, are you maximizing your profit into doubling your potential profit by increasing your output?
> I don't know why but if I had as much bitcoin as I think you have, im sure you have a little farm right? 20+MH at least no?
> 
> Lets just say I think your method may work for you, but my goals are entirely different to yours. Mine is to build a farm from profits as I go as fast as I can!
> that way I can maximize my output taking more/some of the profits & stashing it away for the long term into fiat. also if all crypto's goes down I wont have any or minimal money invested in it & wont lose anything
> id still have some profit aswell from the resale of the hardware.
> 
> Minimal risk,Max potential profits in the long term.
> Isnt that every investors motto?


once it starts cutting into the bankers profits they'll use their political connection to stop it.


----------



## taafe

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0058HUQJ0/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item

Could someone please advise me what powered riser cables
I need if I'm installing 3 x 290x and the above mobo. Thanks, really need to order them tonight


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys would you get two 270s or a 290 non x? The noise of the 290 worries me as the wife doesn't dig it. It's a reference card.
> 
> 
> 
> If noise is a concern it's a no-brainer, go with two R9 270(X or not). 290(X) reference is aweful and I don't think your wife will be happy to hear a hair dryer all day long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

HAha true, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you have a calculator to estimate profit or is it with some crazy formula?
> 
> 
> 
> I just use coinwarz.com to estimate profit. It will always be less though because coins will never be traded at the exact moment they are worth that amount. However, it is pretty close.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

Thanks man, would it not be best to just pick the best coin on that site?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ok so
> 6x 290 Toxic at 1346TL per piece
> or 12x 7950 at 726TL per piece?
> 
> these to be paired with a h81 pro btc (either 1 or 2 board), g3220 and the usual stuff...
> also thinking of ordering a G1600, anyone running 5-6 cards off one?


6X 290 = 8076TL Total Hashrate = ~5.5Mhs @ 1800W
12x 7950 = 8712TL Total Hashrate = ~7.8Mh/s @ 2500W

The upkeep and the price of the 7950's will be a bit higher, but then again it should net 2.3Mh/s more. The choice would be simple for me, 12x 7950's


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0058HUQJ0/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item
> 
> Could someone please advise me what powered riser cables
> I need if I'm installing 3 x 290x and the above mobo. Thanks, really need to order them tonight


beware of the rampant price gouging on these things

this is the cheapest i found for you:

the best ones are the USB type, if you re gonna get ripped off might as well get the good stuff. from china .. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-3-0-PCI-E-1x-To-16x-Riser-Card-Adapter-Powered-Cable-Mining-Bitcoin-Litecoin-/171220587477

or you can get the cheaper ribbon cable ones with the sometimes halfassed hand-soldered molex.. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powered-PCI-E-Riser-Extender-Capacitor/dp/B00HG9RUJ2/


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ok so
> 6x 290 Toxic at 1346TL per piece
> or 12x 7950 at 726TL per piece?
> 
> these to be paired with a h81 pro btc (either 1 or 2 board), g3220 and the usual stuff...
> also thinking of ordering a G1600, anyone running 5-6 cards off one?
> 
> 
> 
> 6X 290 = 8076TL Total Hashrate = ~5.5Mhs @ 1800W
> 12x 7950 = 8712TL Total Hashrate = ~7.8Mh/s @ 2500W
> 
> The upkeep and the price of the 7950's will be a bit higher, but then again it should net 2.3Mh/s more. The choice would be simple for me, 12x 7950's
Click to expand...

okay, okay sounds good 2.3Mh is the amount i have in my own rig atm lol

and so technically speaking, a G1600 should power 6x 7950 and a cpu right? i want to make it as simplistic as possible for the clients.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> okay, okay sounds good 2.3Mh is the amount i have in my own rig atm lol
> 
> and so technically speaking, a G1600 should power 6x 7950 and a cpu right? i want to make it as simplistic as possible for the clients.


Should be OK, just need to find out how to load the rails, you will need some Molex ---> PCI 6/8 Pin adapters.


----------



## charliew

7950s in at a retailer in sweden for 300 bucks, worth it over 270xs at 240?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks man, would it not be best to just pick the best coin on that site?


There is a scrypt that is run that calculates the most profitable coin. Sure you could pick a coin to mine with the pool but usually, that coin is already being mined in the multiport.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hold on a minuite! Digicidal so I use Multipool & middlecoin huh. considering they both suck & ive only used them for a bit your wrong in saying this is my category!
> 
> Also I have not mined a coin on coinwarz for the last 2 weeks! well apart from doge which sucked too!
> 
> *Yes I do follow the new coins looking for maximum profits & dump them, what do you think miners with 100+MH are doing.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> also how do you think they get there & afford to run it?
> 
> lets just make this clear, you have your method im sure. which is an entirely different concept to mine & id say isn't really suitable to most new comers in mining.
> Considering you say your sat on enough bitcoins for 30 years of electric etc etc its not giving the smaller fish good advice really
> 
> also do you really think im going to invest that much money into crypto's for a long term prospect that could collapse tomorrow!
> spending money on electricity & hardware that could net me a loss in the long run aswell!
> 
> Digicidal can I ask you are you running a farm, are you maximizing your profit into doubling your potential profit by increasing your output?
> I don't know why but if I had as much bitcoin as I think you have, im sure you have a little farm right? 20+MH at least no?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say I think your method may work for you, but my goals are entirely different to yours. Mine is to build a farm from profits as I go as fast as I can!
> that way I can maximize my output taking more/some of the profits & stashing it away for the long term into fiat. also if all crypto's goes down I wont have any or minimal money invested in it & wont lose anything
> id still have some profit aswell from the resale of the hardware.
> 
> Minimal risk,Max potential profits in the long term.
> Isnt that every investors motto?


I've highlighted for easier reading comprehension:
Quote:


> *You can also use this to focus on a single coin during it's early stage without concern - provided it is on an exchange somewhere and hope for adequate returns. This would be KorruptedKaos' method.*


I was simply saying that you are looking for short-term gains on early low-diff coins without any intention of holding anything because you're aware that you're mining garbage. That was all.

I don't have a farm nor do I see mining cryptos as an income stream... I have a job (a good one at that) that pays for everything I need in life. I mined everything I have in cryptos on the same 6970s, and later on 7970s, that I'm using now with the exception that I've added a few 280Xs just for grins recently when I saw potential in DOGE long-term. On my best days I have around 5Mh/s in scrypt hashrate - and with UTC/VTC (partially allocated admittedly) I never saw more than 2Mh/s at the pool.

In order for me to replace my income with farming - I would have to 1) convert 80-90% of my crypto earnings into fiat - and pay taxes on those returns which would cost me 50% off the top. And 2) I would also have to lease a facility, purchase 100-200 GPUs, and probably pull an additional 200A into the space - pulling appropriate permits etc.

I have an idea of your age based on your posts and priorities... I am much older I believe - and as I stated (clearly I _thought_ but apparently not) there are different goals for different demographics. If I was back in my college days, sharing an apartment with 3 people, and working 3 different part time jobs... then I would certainly follow your pattern/direction.

I provided 3 very different scenarios for 3 very different types of miners, I also very clearly stated that they are not all for everyone... don't know what your problem is with that... but whatever.


----------



## Eggy88

Doge @ 258 on CoinEx now, just dumped 250k @ 255 to secure a little profit, holding the last 400k until the block halving.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> beware of the rampant price gouging on these things
> 
> this is the cheapest i found for you:
> 
> the best ones are the USB type, if you re gonna get ripped off might as well get the good stuff. from china .. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-3-0-PCI-E-1x-To-16x-Riser-Card-Adapter-Powered-Cable-Mining-Bitcoin-Litecoin-/171220587477
> 
> or you can get the cheaper ribbon cable ones with the sometimes halfassed hand-soldered molex.. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powered-PCI-E-Riser-Extender-Capacitor/dp/B00HG9RUJ2/


Thank you! Didn't know they did usb ones, does that just mean they are powered buy usb? Are they compatible with my mobo? Sorry for all the questions but should I just purchase 3 of these one for each of my 290x? Thanks +1


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Doge @ 258 on CoinEx now, just dumped 250k @ 255 to secure a little profit, holding the last 400k until the block halving.


Should be a tidy profit on either side (not sure if you bought them or if they were all mined)... but based on the technicals at least that's a good sell... after all - there could be a correction back to the 160 range coming in the near future. Especially if BTC is seen as being in a recovery to $1K or so I'd expect a pull-back of 50-70 at least. On the other hand, if it continues to expand adoption and secondarily continue to be seen by some (myself included) as a decent hedge against BTC price crashes, etc.. we could see 500 in a month.

Anything can happen in this crazy crypto world.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> There is a scrypt that is run that calculates the most profitable coin. Sure you could pick a coin to mine with the pool but usually, that coin is already being mined in the multiport.


What site is he referring too? Also what k/harsh would 3 x xfx 290x be making roughly?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Thank you! Didn't know they did usb ones, does that just mean they are powered buy usb? Are they compatible with my mobo? Sorry for all the questions but should I just purchase 3 of these one for each of my 290x? Thanks +1


No they are still powered by a sata power or molex plug but the data is transferred through a USB cable instead of ribbons. The ribbons are more prone to failing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Should be a tidy profit on either side (not sure if you bought them or if they were all mined)... but based on the technicals at least that's a good sell... after all - there could be a correction back to the 160 range coming in the near future. Especially if BTC is seen as being in a recovery to $1K or so I'd expect a pull-back of 50-70 at least. On the other hand, if it continues to expand adoption and secondarily continue to be seen by some (myself included) as a decent hedge against BTC price crashes, etc.. we could see 500 in a month.
> 
> Anything can happen in this crazy crypto world.


Most of them are mined, except that i bought ~50k Doge @ 170.


----------



## Eggy88

Double...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Where did you see DOGE pumped up to 270+ ?

BTW, to the MOON!

Now.. do I sell some off now and hope it crashes after a bit to rebuy in? or do we think this will ride for a while and go higher? Such is the question.







The last time it spiked to 240ish I almost sold some, shoulda, because it then dropped down quite a bit, could have bought in for a nice margin.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> okay, okay sounds good 2.3Mh is the amount i have in my own rig atm lol
> 
> and so technically speaking, a G1600 should power 6x 7950 and a cpu right? i want to make it as simplistic as possible for the clients.


I mean no disrespect by this, but you should not have clients when it comes to cryptocurrency if you are asking questions like "Should I go with ASICS or GPUs?". You will be quickly in over your head running a mining operation for other people, using their capital, using their resources, if you do not understand the basics. When it is your own capital the worst thing you can do is lose yourself a bunch of money, but losing other people money who have invested in you is pretty big problem.


----------



## lightsout

280x is making great numbers in PTS. Do you guys think 2x 270's is still beter than 1x 280x. In the end the price would probably be similar since 280's are so hard to find.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Where did you see DOGE pumped up to 270+ ?
> 
> BTW, to the MOON!
> 
> Now.. do I sell some off now and hope it crashes after a bit to rebuy in? or do we think this will ride for a while and go higher? Such is the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time it spiked to 240ish I almost sold some, shoulda, because it then dropped down quite a bit, could have bought in for a nice margin.


Cryptsy has it at 270ish right now... I predict much higher closer to Friday, I don't want to say my estimate because I don't want people to lose on my account, but I think mid 200's will be low come next week.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Where did you see DOGE pumped up to 270+ ?
> 
> BTW, to the MOON!
> 
> Now.. do I sell some off now and hope it crashes after a bit to rebuy in? or do we think this will ride for a while and go higher? Such is the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time it spiked to 240ish I almost sold some, shoulda, because it then dropped down quite a bit, could have bought in for a nice margin.


I lost the last spike @ 240 and was pissed, now i don't bother cause i bought 50k @ 170 and now sold 250k @ 255. Could have waited a bit more (peaked @ 273 for now and looks like it's still going up) but i just wanted to secure some BTC @ this peak.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Holy Doge Batman!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Cryptsy has it at 270ish right now... I predict much higher closer to Friday, I don't want to say my estimate because I don't want people to lose on my account, but I think mid 200's will be low come next week.


I assume we have similar targets (although maybe not) but it is also possible there will be a pullback short term both for consolidation and I think - only a guess - that the 300 level will have some decent selling pressure due to a large pool caching out DOGE accumulations. It's anyone's guess what the post-halving peak will net... but I also think it could be big.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Cryptsy has it at 270ish right now... I predict much higher closer to Friday, I don't want to say my estimate because I don't want people to lose on my account, but I think mid 200's will be low come next week.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume we have similar targets (although maybe not) but it is also possible there will be a pullback short term both for consolidation and I think - only a guess - that the 300 level will have some decent selling pressure due to a large pool caching out DOGE accumulations. It's anyone's guess what the post-halving peak will net... but I also think it could be big.
Click to expand...

When is the estimated halving expected to come about? 2 weeks or what? I want to know if there is still some time to play the pump and dump before it comes up


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> When is the estimated halving expected to come about? 2 weeks or what? I want to know if there is still some time to play the pump and dump before it comes up


Should be this weekend I believe... haven't checked the block count to be sure however. I think someone in the thread mentioned Saturday?

On a related note... this can only help the DOGE/BTC exchange rate - although it makes one less enthusiastic about holding the resulting BTC if it continues.


----------



## tice03

Doge sitting at 275 now on Cryptsy, was a pretty fast rise today. Not sure if its goint to push to 300 or make a sharp pull back.


----------



## jagz

Yeah the million dollar question on what to do.

I might sell 100k doge via a trade site for 0.27+btc-ish, then hang on to that btc until it's $800 again, I'm sure it will be.

So I dusted my radiators filters (they were bad) and realized at least 1 fan wasn't spinning (not plugged in all the way) I'm mining 10c lower now, yey. 7970's @ 44c @ 1050/1450.


----------



## thrgk

I sold 188k of doge at 270. if it drops I'll re buy.

anybody have any idea how to check my rig for air bubbles? I filled my 250ml res last night and when I woke up it was down to half though its not leaking. I checked everywhere and no water.

where it go? all the water ?


----------



## chropose

Hello OCN,

Can I do 7 GPU setup in 1 motherboard and can anyone suggest me what kind of hardware should I get?

Thanks.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I sold 188k of doge at 270. if it drops I'll re buy.
> 
> anybody have any idea how to check my rig for air bubbles? I filled my 250ml res last night and when I woke up it was down to half though its not leaking. I checked everywhere and no water.
> 
> where it go? all the water ?


The air in your loop has been displaced by the water in your res thats why your res is lower. I had to top my res up twice after i refilled my loop and the air slowly bled out.


----------



## thrgk

so just refill it till all the air is gone and the res should stay stable then ?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> When is the estimated halving expected to come about? 2 weeks or what? I want to know if there is still some time to play the pump and dump before it comes up


Estimated to be in about 48 hours or so, in other words not much time.


----------



## tice03

Also hate how someone on Cryptsy throws the whole graph scale out of whack by selling a small amount of doge for an extreme amount (in this case 5000).


----------



## aroc91

Some jackass bought at 5000 and messed cryptsy's graph up.









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Also hate how someone on Cryptsy throws the whole graph scale out of whack by selling a small amount of doge for an extreme amount (in this case 5000).


Hivemind


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> When is the estimated halving expected to come about? 2 weeks or what? I want to know if there is still some time to play the pump and dump before it comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be this weekend I believe... haven't checked the block count to be sure however. I think someone in the thread mentioned Saturday?
> 
> On a related note... this can only help the DOGE/BTC exchange rate - although it makes one less enthusiastic about holding the resulting BTC if it continues.
Click to expand...

Hmm, thanks for info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Hello OCN,
> 
> Can I do 7 GPU setup in 1 motherboard and can anyone suggest me what kind of hardware should I get?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think there are any mobo's that support 7 cards, 6 seems to be the most (someone correct if I am wrong though). The upper end AMD cards, r7 and r9 series are the best miners typically, although 7950 and 7970s were good as well. It depends on where you can purchase from and your options to determine what is the best value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> When is the estimated halving expected to come about? 2 weeks or what? I want to know if there is still some time to play the pump and dump before it comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated to be in about 48 hours or so, in other words not much time.
Click to expand...

Dang, no time to play then, guess I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> What site is he referring too? Also what k/harsh would 3 x xfx 290x be making roughly?


I'm talking about us.trademybit.com

And you're looking at just under 3Mhash for those cards. R9 290X's get about 950khash.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so just refill it till all the air is gone and the res should stay stable then ?


Yeah pretty much mate, just top your res up and keep an eye on it over the next couple days see if it drops again


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I've highlighted for easier reading comprehension:
> I was simply saying that you are looking for short-term gains on early low-diff coins without any intention of holding anything because you're aware that you're mining garbage. That was all.
> 
> I don't have a farm nor do I see mining cryptos as an income stream... I have a job (a good one at that) that pays for everything I need in life. I mined everything I have in cryptos on the same 6970s, and later on 7970s, that I'm using now with the exception that I've added a few 280Xs just for grins recently when I saw potential in DOGE long-term. On my best days I have around 5Mh/s in scrypt hashrate - and with UTC/VTC (partially allocated admittedly) I never saw more than 2Mh/s at the pool.
> 
> In order for me to replace my income with farming - I would have to 1) convert 80-90% of my crypto earnings into fiat - and pay taxes on those returns which would cost me 50% off the top. And 2) I would also have to lease a facility, purchase 100-200 GPUs, and probably pull an additional 200A into the space - pulling appropriate permits etc.
> 
> I have an idea of your age based on your posts and priorities... I am much older I believe - and as I stated (clearly I _thought_ but apparently not) there are different goals for different demographics. If I was back in my college days, sharing an apartment with 3 people, and working 3 different part time jobs... then I would certainly follow your pattern/direction.
> 
> I provided 3 very different scenarios for 3 very different types of miners, I also very clearly stated that they are not all for everyone... don't know what your problem is with that... but whatever.


Ok whatever mate, its quite simple though, your telling people that your concept will work in the future, when there is no guarantee it will?
just because it worked for Bitcoin & Doge for you, Does not mean it will work again & is well! pretty high risk to say the least.

From what ive seen you say your happy with your job & income etc etc & are not interested in a farm, You must have one hell of a job mate, lets just put it like this? if i earn't over a bitcoin a day from a farm & added that up over month & took away your running costs & tax's, that's just under £9000 a month or £108,000 a year at current prices. I don't understand if you have so much bitcoin & they cost you about $2 each whats stopping you!

oh & Well as for age I don't care how old you are? I have met 40 - 50 year old blokes who think that age makes them smarter. So you cleary think that being older makes you more intellectual on how to make money or how life is blah blah, Im 29 years old mate & ive been around trust me! I live in my own little flat, have nice things, I can pay all my bills, well the ones I choose to hahaha, but if your so smart you would know that not all bills your sent from third party's are legal & you have no contract with the third party & are not obliged to contract with them. permits pfff don't be silly, renting additional space hmm, a spare room or decent sized garage would suffice! but you live in a big house with a garage right from your really well paid job. Im sure you could pay an electrician a few hundred bucks to fit a couple of consumer units no? also I have worked as an electrician & if you knew electrics you would know that a 3 phase supply to the building is not need to run a farm! there is no 400v or 600v machinery going in there so I don't see how you would need a permit.

Lets just put it this way, I use to make £6000-£8000 every 10 weeks roughly so when you talk about money like you have more or have a better job etc etc, id like to know how much so we can get some facts straight! I don't make that currently atm but it would be nice to get back there & doing it legitimately in some respect.

To me it just comes across as your old & have no ambition left! Your happy with what you have & will settle for that! your one of those people that just does what there said there allowed to do
Trust me those people never get ahead in life!

Sorry mate but for the life of me! I cant fathom what the hell your doing? You say your sat on lots of money in bitcoin? that could collapse tomorrow? then what will you have! nothing!
I would already have it in fiat & pay the tax on it! you will need to do it at some point? or maybe tax will go down! wishful thinking?

Ok rant over! ive said my piece, you do your thing & i'll do mine!


----------



## deathlikeeric

whats the best pool to mine leafcoin?


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm talking about us.trademybit.com
> 
> And you're looking at just under 3Mhash for those cards. R9 290X's get about 950khash.


Thanks! Is coinwarz the same thing? Would mining dogecoin be the best option to mine with my setup?


----------



## slowman87

So simple question for those mining Doge. As I understand the idea is to sell it for BTC? I did this with a few thousand Doge last week but have yet to do it with my full stash of them in my wallet. Just want to make sure I will be getting the most profit selling Doge for BTC because I don't know where you can just sell Doge for USD.


----------



## tice03

Yeah just about every alt coin out there you are going to be trading for BTC then changing that for USD or whatever.


----------



## slowman87

Okay thank you, this is how I understood it from the get go, but just wanted to clarify before I get too deep.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, thanks for info.
> I don't think there are any mobo's that support 7 cards, 6 seems to be the most (someone correct if I am wrong though). The upper end AMD cards, r7 and r9 series are the best miners typically, although 7950 and 7970s were good as well. It depends on where you can purchase from and your options to determine what is the best value.
> Dang, no time to play then, guess I'll just wait and see.


Z77 MPower will run 7 cards


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't think there are any mobo's that support 7 cards, 6 seems to be the most (someone correct if I am wrong though).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Z77 MPower will run 7 cards


There are a couple Z87 boards with 7 PCIe slots as well (eg the Fatal1ty); I'm not sure if they'll run 7 cards, but they should.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone willing to help me figure out my mining options?

From the looks of it I only have these AMD options which arent idle

Gigabyte R7 260x @ $159.99

XFX 7870 @ $229.99

HIS IceQ Turbo 7870 @ $229.99

The price isnt what gets the share poor performance from what options I have and then the sub par manufacturers with the 7870 are all the ones you try to avoid when mining haha..

Unless I go over to Nvidia cards but I dont know the performance on those..

I would really like some help as I wanted to run out today and add to the two 280x's I have mining and get ready for the RIEcoin but I may be better just waiting for Microcenter to get more in.. Maybe some 270x's of decent quality


----------



## barkinos98

The z87 G45 has 7 slots, sabertooth has 6 slots.
the G45 most i've seen is 3/4 cards working *4 installed 3 working* yet it supports 5 natively, 6 if you short the last slot.
sabertooth i havent tried yet as its in my daily rig and cant be bothered to take it out and put it back but i'll see wht i can do


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone willing to help me figure out my mining options?
> 
> From the looks of it I only have these AMD options which arent idle
> 
> Gigabyte R7 260x @ $159.99
> 
> XFX 7870 @ $229.99
> 
> HIS IceQ Turbo 7870 @ $229.99
> 
> The price isnt what gets the share poor performance from what options I have and then the sub par manufacturers with the 7870 are all the ones you try to avoid when mining haha..
> 
> Unless I go over to Nvidia cards but I dont know the performance on those..
> 
> I would really like some help as I wanted to run out today and add to the two 280x's I have mining and get ready for the RIEcoin but I may be better just waiting for Microcenter to get more in.. Maybe some 270x's of decent quality


That HIS cooler is actually very good if you look it up in reviews.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> That HIS cooler is actually very good if you look it up in reviews.


NomNomNom.. kinda kicking myself selling those risers now haha..


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> That HIS cooler is actually very good if you look it up in reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> NomNomNom.. kinda kicking myself selling those risers now haha..
Click to expand...

oh no, what have you done!

there is more money to be made selling risers than in mining coins.... lol

http://www.amazon.com/Extra-Powered-Pci-express-Riser-Extender/dp/B00I6MJKT6
http://www.amazon.com/Powered-Flexible-Extender-Bitcoin-Mining/dp/B00EX627A8

those things should be $15 and $3 respectively


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I would really like some help as I wanted to run out today and add to the two 280x's I have mining and get ready for the RIEcoin but I may be better just waiting for Microcenter to get more in.. Maybe some 270x's of decent quality


Wow are the NY MC's really out of 270's and 270x's? I just looked, see none. Meanwhile, Rockville MD is loaded







NCIX is out too, a lot on back order


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Wow are the NY MC's really out of 270's and 270x's? I just looked, see none. Meanwhile, Rockville MD is loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX is out too, a lot on back order


*UPDATE: Where are you looking your store is showing zero*. Only seeing some in IL

I saw 4 earlier and they were done as of lately..

Not really loving the lower end cards.. I may have to just wait till they get them back in.. it would really give me more time to figure out my build anyways.. Kinda wishing I didnt return all those 280x's back to newegg..

But if I go Mircocenter I get there very nice warranty.. so.... in the long run I would make out..

Theres always tomorrow.. I will stop at one of there stores on the way to the site and call it "work related"


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What's the best thing to mine with your cpu?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I saw 4 earlier and they were done as of lately..
> 
> Not really loving the lower end cards.. I may have to just wait till they get them back in.. it would really give me more time to figure out my build anyways.. Kinda wishing I didnt return all those 280x's back to newegg..
> 
> But if I go Mircocenter I get there very nice warranty.. so.... in the long run I would make out..
> 
> Theres always tomorrow.. I will stop at one of there stores on the way to the site and call it "work related"


wattage/price per kh/s on 270's is really good though. I can pickup 3 for $600 and drop them in #2 PC but, I'm going to get half that kh/s for the same price and go with another blocked 7970, new fittings I need, and a new motherboard. Not a great play but tri-fire 7970's for the odd game or benchmark will be







for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> *UPDATE: Where are you looking your store is showing zero*


WOW there was like 13 in stock yesterday!!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87*
> 
> So simple question for those mining Doge. As I understand the idea is to sell it for BTC? I did this with a few thousand Doge last week but have yet to do it with my full stash of them in my wallet. Just want to make sure I will be getting the most profit selling Doge for BTC because I don't know where you can just sell Doge for USD.


I'll buy doge off you if you need USD.


----------



## Playapplepie

What the hell is going on with LiteCoin? It has dropped in the past week. I am not happy about that.


----------



## Maian

Well, re-installed BAMT 1.5 on my flash drive, and booted it up and now my rig is mining again! w00!

Now I just gotta figure out how to get my 4th card acknowledged. MSI 970A-G43 board. I've heard I need a BIOS update, so I'll look into that. A couple of posts I saw said shorting out a slot didn't do anything. Right now, I just don't have a card in the middle PCI-e x1 slot (layout is x1, x16, x1, pci, x16, pci). BAMT recognizes all of the slots, because it reads three regardless of where I plug in three, but a fourth doesn't show up.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> wattage/price per kh/s on 270's is really good though. I can pickup 3 for $600 and drop them in #2 PC but, I'm going to get half that kh/s for the same price and go with another blocked 7970, new fittings I need, and a new motherboard. Not a great play but tri-fire 7970's for the odd game or benchmark will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me.
> WOW there was like 13 in stock yesterday!!


If they had 270's I would be be happy.. How do 7870's compare thats what I have if I wanted to go tomorrow or something...
Doubt I will go today.. to much of impulse buy I would probably buy the wrong stuff.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> If they had 270's I would be be happy.. How do 7870's compare thats what I have if I wanted to go tomorrow or something...
> Doubt I will go today.. to much of impulse buy I would probably buy the wrong stuff.


Should do about the same khs with a little more watts. Use this mining hardware comparison. It's the best one, the other's don't have near as much information or raw data.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Should do about the same khs with a little more watts. Use this mining hardware comparison. It's the best one, the other's don't have near as much information or raw data.


Yea thats the one I was looking out to figure out my only options were 7870 and possibly the 260x which look horribly in comparison.
Doesnt reflect the new cudaminer abilities on the nvidia does it?


----------



## ccRicers

I'm trying to install Vertminer on Linux, using these instructions:

http://vertcoin.org/gpu-miner-build-howto.html

I got through all the steps except for the last one, on running the build script. The console gives me this error:

_./buildit.sh: line 1: ./configure: No such file or directory
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop._

I checked if the file is in the Vertminer source code that I downloaded. https://github.com/Bufius/vertminer-gpu

Seems like ./configure is missing? Where to find it?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

If any of you Canadians are interested in an Alienware M15X R2 let me know.

It has i7 740QM (turbos to 2.9Ghz), ATI 5850M (can run at 700/1000). Only issue is a missing Cap Lock and the left shift.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> If any of you Canadians are interested in an Alienware M15X R2 let me know.
> 
> It has i7 740QM (turbos to 2.9Ghz), ATI 5850M (can run at 700/1000). Only issue is a missing Cap Lock and the left shift.


how much u asking for it?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> how much u asking for it?


PM sent. Please send PM if you are interested.


----------



## theturbofd

Just bought doge off of slowman87, very good person to deal with.

Anyone else looking to trade doge for cash?


----------



## slowman87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Just bought doge off of slowman87, very good person to deal with.


Thanks! Nice transaction, honest buyer.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What the hell is going on with LiteCoin? It has dropped in the past week. I am not happy about that.


Easy, BTC and LTC is crashing against fiat. Alts like FTC is maintaining it's value against fiat, which looks like a price increase against BTC. FTC has ALWAYS been a great hedge against BTC, because it tends to track it's price against fiat pretty consistently. Don't worry BTC and LTC will come back, and FTC will go back down, it's the nature of things.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Easy, BTC and LTC is crashing against fiat. Alts like FTC is maintaining it's value against fiat, which looks like a price increase against BTC. FTC has ALWAYS been a great hedge against BTC, because it tends to track it's price against fiat pretty consistently. Don't worry BTC and LTC will come back, and FTC will go back down, it's the nature of things.


If only FTC would stay at .00042 like it was a few weeks ago. It would be amazing if they didn't all affect each other lol


----------



## JMattes

Holy Cow!!

Look what Newegg is charging for a 280x!!! I think thats stealing!

Jesus its that high on ebay too!

But BTC is crashing.. why are people still buying cards?!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> But BTC is crashing.. why are people still buying cards?!


You react because of a day of big drops? Sure they've all been "down" from the big peak, but IMO $1100 is inflated for BTC. People are still buying cards because the majority of Scrypt coins will net you AT LEAST $5 after power usage per day.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> But BTC is crashing.. why are people still buying cards?!


Bitcoin isn't going anywhere. It's not going to zero, and it's showing a LOT of staying power around 700, despite the fact that this time last year it was under 100. You should be really clear that Bitcoin is going to come back. These things are cyclic. The ONLY sure bet you can reasonably make is that fiat will continue to inflate, and crypto will continue to be adopted. Some people follow the crashes, but now is a good time to buy in









--


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Because it's cyclic in nature and it will come back.
> 
> Some people follow the crashes, but now is a good time to buy in


I know... doesnt help me trying to find another set of cards haha... so i see why there doing it..

Thinking I need 7870s now... just to get another miner


----------



## MrStrat007

Hey guys, does anybody know what the port number is for only mining DOGE at trademybit? thanks!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Added more to my post, but yeah you get the idea


----------



## JMattes

Anyone know how much wattage one 270x/7870 is?

The 280x's run at like 250 give or take.. I had 4 and with the board and everything else it was 1100/1200 at the wall..

Thinking of getting 3 7870's and was hoping to get away with a 850w as a 1200w is like $300..

Was thinking maybe a nice Corsair AX860i platinum rated one...


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Holy Cow!!
> 
> Look what Newegg is charging for a 280x!!! I think thats stealing!
> 
> Jesus its that high on ebay too!
> 
> But BTC is crashing.. why are people still buying cards?!


Holy crap! The XFX 280X I bought for $400 is now $579! What the chuck! This is complete crap, they can't do that!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone know how much wattage one 270x/7870 is?
> 
> The 280x's run at like 250 give or take.. I had 4 and with the board and everything else it was 1100/1200 at the wall..
> 
> Thinking of getting 3 7870's and was hoping to get away with a 850w as a 1200w is like $300..
> 
> Was thinking maybe a nice Corsair AX860i platinum rated one...


My Corsair AX860i just arrived about two hours ago and I've already got it up and working. I can't tell you if it will run 3 cards yet, I've only got it connected to two 270X and I don't know what the exact power consumption on one is. It does however come with enough 6x 6+2 pin connectors for three card.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> My Corsair AX860i just arrived about two hours ago and I've already got it up and working. I can't tell you if it will run 3 cards yet, I've only got it connected to two 270X and I don't know what the exact power consumption on one is. It does however come with enough 6x 6+2 pin connectors for three card.


I would assume they run 200w tops.. so I should be able to get them on..

I know the 7870s i think eat a bit more power than a 270x.. not sure..

These lower end cards werent amazing popular for mining everyone always talks 280x...

I think 7870 is more closer to the 270 really.. gettiing low 400k/hash where 270x get more like 450-500... who knows..


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Holy crap! The XFX 280X I bought for $400 is now $579! What the chuck! This is complete crap, they can't do that!


I know dude, I just bought a MSi 280X Gaming last night and I had to look hard to find one for $479.99+shipping @Mwave.com

GPU's are becoming very scarce and stupid expensive.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> My Corsair AX860i just arrived about two hours ago and I've already got it up and working. I can't tell you if it will run 3 cards yet, I've only got it connected to two 270X and I don't know what the exact power consumption on one is. It does however come with enough 6x 6+2 pin connectors for three card.


I have the AX860 (non-I) and with 3 2 water cooled R9 290's at stock + i5-4670K at stock + water pump, SSD, and other light components, I pull 625-650W from the wall so says my Kill-A-Watt. That's mining full tilt.

Hopefully you can translate that to whatever you plan to run against your new PSU.

Edit: Accidentally typed 3 when I meant 2 R9 290's.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> I have the AX860 (non-I) and with 3 water cooled R9 290's at stock + i5-4670K at stock + water pump, SSD, and other light components, I pull 625-650W from the wall so says my Kill-A-Watt. That's mining full tilt.
> 
> Hopefully you can translate that to whatever you plan to run against your new PSU.


Not to say I dont believe you.. but I dont..

I had 4 280x's, amd sempron 145 and an ssd and was pulling close to 1200w at the wall..

so even 2 cards would be 600w.. theres no way your running 3 290's at 650.. I couldnt undervolt my cards as they were locked but then again they were running 1050/1500 which i doubt was much of an OC if any..

I also had the powertune to -20.. as well and i think the amd sempron is next to nothing wattage wise..


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> I have the AX860 (non-I) and with 3 water cooled R9 290's at stock + i5-4670K at stock + water pump, SSD, and other light components, I pull 625-650W from the wall so says my Kill-A-Watt. That's mining full tilt.
> 
> Hopefully you can translate that to whatever you plan to run against your new PSU.


Really? Wow my system pulls ~1050w from the wall with three 290x stock but proc at 4.8 as the only diff... Are the 290 that much less draw? I have a 1300w g2 supernova which should be pretty efficient.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

These prices are OUTRAGEOUS! $800+ for an R9 290X??? Newegg and other companies are just going to flat out kill sales of AMD cards. They're going to list the R9 290X Lightning at $1000+ I bet. The Sapphire Dual-X's I bought back at the beginning of the year are now $150 more expensive. This is completely stupid.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Not to say I dont believe you.. but I dont..
> 
> I had 4 280x's, amd sempron 145 and an ssd and was pulling close to 1200w at the wall..
> 
> so even 2 cards would be 600w.. theres no way your running 3 290's at 650.. I couldnt undervolt my cards as they were locked but then again they were running 1050/1500 which i doubt was much of an OC if any..
> 
> I also had the powertune to -20.. as well and i think the amd sempron is next to nothing wattage wise..


Wow, my bad, that was a typo. I have 2 (two) R9 290's in there. I proof-read my post, but I still didn't notice it!


----------



## kskwerl

If you had 3000 USD to spend on graphics right now which ones would you buy?


----------



## Roulette Run

If there's anybody who hasn't voted today, Nutcoin still needs your 10 daily votes. We've moved up this list very nicely and we appreciate everybody's support.









http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> If you had 3000 USD to spend on graphics right now which ones would you buy?


290s, because 280x cards are impossible to find or super price gouged. and 270s need twice the number of cases, motherboards, ram and risers


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> These prices are OUTRAGEOUS! $800+ for an R9 290X??? Newegg and other companies are just going to flat out kill sales of AMD cards. They're going to list the R9 290X Lightning at $1000+ I bet. The Sapphire Dual-X's I bought back at the beginning of the year are now $150 more expensive. This is completely stupid.


Totally agree! This is freakin ridiculous and cheap shots from them, they know people will buy them anyway. I bough a R9 270X mid december at 200$ because I could not already find a 280X at a decent price, and not the very same f?&% card is 300$ !! That's a 50% augmentation in 2 months without any reason. Well, except of course the fact they want money, and more money, even at the expense of losing some client in the long term.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Totally agree! This is freakin ridiculous and cheap shots from them, they know people will buy them anyway. I bough a R9 270X mid december at 200$ because I could not already find a 280X at a decent price, and not the very same f?&% card is 300$ !! That's a 50% augmentation in 2 months without any reason. Well, except of course the fact they want money, and more money, even at the expense of losing some client in the long term.


No, it's supply and demand and the supply is drying up because everybody is getting in on this mining gig and I believe we're only seeing the tip of the iceburg as to how big mining is going to get. Hang onto your Nuts boys, I think we're in for a bumpy ride.









Seriously, go shopping for GPU's, because I just did, you're going to find that lots of models are sold out and the ones you can find are drawing gold prices.


----------



## chronicfx

Glad these three were $499 each and when I bought them I still remember the comment from some D*** in the gpu thread. "Your stupid why would you buy a 290x instead of a 290 which can just be flashed." No regrets


----------



## deathlikeeric

best pool for leafcoin?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Yep even used 7970s are hitting $400 on fleabay


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Looks like UTC is hemorrhaging hashrate. I'm debating on either max coin or vertcoin.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Looks like UTC is hemorrhaging hashrate. I'm debating on either max coin or vertcoin.


I picked up max 24hrs ago and it's on a slight decline.. not sure if it will rebound.. steady out or keep dropping.. it is more profitable than others but I may look into PTS


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> best pool for leafcoin?


So new there aren't many pools to choose from - you just have to try them out.

Look at their payout plan before you decide to mine and keep the following in mind when you do:

If you want a steady, reliable income with no variance the you need a PPS Pool.
If you want a steady income and don't mind loosing out if a block is orphaned the RBPPS is for you.
If you are a loyal miner, stay with one pool and feel lucky (you could earn more or less) then you need a PPLNS pool.
If you hop around a lot then a Prop pool is probably best.

PPS (Pay Per Share)
RBPPS (Round Based Pay Per Share)
PPLNS (Pay Per Last N(umber of) Shares
Prop (Proportional)

--


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I want to buy a few hundred dollor worth of DOGE. Is there an exchange besides Craptsy? Anyone selling? I have a bunch of WDC.


----------



## Roulette Run

I made some good coin playing Doge all day long, but I just jumped out, I think it might be getting ready to backslide a little. Who knows? Just a feeling I've got and I'm way in the + for the day.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I want to buy a few hundred dollor worth of DOGE. Is there an exchange besides Craptsy? Anyone selling? I have a bunch of WDC.


I prefer Coinedup but they don't have a USD market. Would need to buy BTC or LTC at another place like BTC-e and transfer.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Mining on maxcoinpool.com right now. Only problem is this. My worker is connected, as when I go to my workers, it shows that it is active and mining away. But the dashboard still shows me at 0, after 20 minutes. Also, my cpu miner isn't shown as active at all, although every once in a while I get accepted shares on it.

They've been stuck on the same block for 6 hours, and I don't see it any different anywhere else...


----------



## dealio

btc withdraws halted http://www.coindesk.com/massive-concerted-attack-launched-bitcoin-exchanges/ OH CRA.. oh wait i dont even trade


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Just bought doge off of slowman87, very good person to deal with.
> 
> Anyone else looking to trade doge for cash?


Whats the going cash for doge price

Also are you guys holding your btc anticipating a return to the $800 price or just selling at $700.

I can hold for awhile but no more than a few weeks as I need to pay off the hardware before my wife kills me


----------



## gtsteviiee




----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


You must have your own personal power station in your backyard.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Your the reason I can't find any gpu's!!!!


----------



## slowman87

Whoa!


----------



## dealio

7 rigs, nice.







(i can count














)

are you using wire shelves as cases?


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Send a brotha some love!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> btc withdraws halted http://www.coindesk.com/massive-concerted-attack-launched-bitcoin-exchanges/ OH CRA.. oh wait i dont even trade


Just as I wanted to cash out my BTC for USD.

Speaking of which, how do you cash out legally? As in taxes and whatnot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


That's just beautiful. (You're a horrible, wealthy person for buying that many GPU's at once, when the rest of this thread is looking for some.







)


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Just as I wanted to cash out my BTC for USD.
> 
> Speaking of which, how do you cash out legally? As in taxes and whatnot.
> That's just beautiful. (You're a horrible, wealthy person for buying that many GPU's at once, when the rest of this thread is looking for some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sorry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 7 rigs, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i can count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> are you using wire shelves as cases?


Probably, I don't know yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You must have your own personal power station in your backyard.


Yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Your the reason I can't find any gpu's!!!!


I'm sorry.


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone help me with a PSU set up for my rig, I have 4 x 290x's. I'm thinking what the best way to go about this is, any suggestions?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can anyone help me with a PSU set up for my rig, I have 4 x 290x's. I'm thinking what the best way to go about this is, any suggestions?


2x 850w power supply or 2x 1000w if you're planning to add 2 more later on.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> 2x 850w power supply or 2x 1000w if you're planning to add 2 more later on.


How much does 4x 290s draw anyways? Just wondering if my current 1050W can handle 4.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> How much does 4x 290s draw anyways? Just wondering if my current 1050W can handle 4.


Wont work. 4x 290x can easily pull 1300w+


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone recommend a good 1000W, which I will grab 2 of and a method for connecting them?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Whats the going cash for doge price


At exchanges, it's currently at $0.0019 per Doge before exchange and withdraw fees

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Just as I wanted to cash out my BTC for USD.
> 
> Speaking of which, how do you cash out legally? As in taxes and whatnot.


I don't believe any exchanges process taxes for you. The way to avoid issues, is to manually claim it on your taxes at the end of the year as investment income. Depending on how much you cash out, your bank may automatically flag the IRS based on your deposit but you need a pretty sizable deposit for this to happen (few thousand $). Also make sure to document everything you do. You will be taxed differently depending if you mined the coins or if you used Fiat for "long term" or day traded.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Wont work. 4x 290x can easily pull 1300w+


I meant the non X. Still the same?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> I meant the non X. Still the same?


You would still need a 1300w+ power supply.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can anyone help me with a PSU set up for my rig, I have 4 x 290x's. I'm thinking what the best way to go about this is, any suggestions?


Personally I would just get a 1500watt PSU. I was running 2 x PSU's for my 4 x 290's and was drawing 1500 watts from the wall. I switched to an Enermax 1500 watt PSU and my power from the wall dropped to 1360ish. Granted, you can get two decent 850's for around $100 less, but you have to deal with two PSU's.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Now that! is how you do it









some nice inspiration for me there!









*GO BIG OR GO HOME!*


----------



## ccRicers

Two weeks later I finally figured out my video card problem on my main PC (it was a bent CPU socket pin) but because I bought an extra card just to test with I now have another spare GPU! All I am missing is an extra motherboard and CPU. What is the cheapest combo for mining?
Quote:


> btc withdraws halted http://www.coindesk.com/massive-concerted-attack-launched-bitcoin-exchanges/ OH CRA.. oh wait i dont even trade


So that's why I waited hours for BTer to re-sync their blockchain.

And some dude actually put an order to sell 3 million DOGE at 2 satoshi earlier today on Cryptsy. There was a lot of cheap DOGE that we could have swiped up!


----------



## incog

I feel so bad for selling all the Doge I selled 1 or 2 weeks ago.


----------



## korruptedkaos

well my doge that I bought @ 168 sold @ 285









now I only wish I went all in







.wonder if it will break 300 today?

looking at the BTC walls @ 299 & 300 Im not sure it will.
2 more days until the block halving aswell, does anyone think it will climb after or is this the pre pump?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well my doge that I bought @ 168 sold @ 285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I only wish I went all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .wonder if it will break 300 today?
> 
> looking at the BTC walls @ 299 & 300 Im not sure it will.
> 2 more days until the block halving aswell, does anyone think it will climb after or is this the pre pump?


These are tough times for decision making... After the block halving I could see mid 400s being a viable price, but will it crash out before then? I would hate to sell off at 290 if there was no drop between now and Friday. If I gambled, sold off my Doge, hit a good drop, and then it went up after halving... I could be a wealthy shibe. But that is very situational LOL.


----------



## korruptedkaos

anybody on cryptsy now?

Doge has disappeared for me! WTH!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> anybody on cryptsy now?
> 
> Doge has disappeared for me! WTH!


I see that, I have contacted them and am waiting for a reply. Probably a temporary malfunction but we shall see, glad I do not have my entire stash on one site for times like this!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> These are tough times for decision making... After the block halving I could see mid 400s being a viable price, but will it crash out before then? I would hate to sell off at 290 if there was no drop between now and Friday. If I gambled, sold off my Doge, hit a good drop, and then it went up after halving... I could be a wealthy shibe. But that is very situational LOL.


yeah I cant decide weather to go again lol









I cant even see doge on cryptsy now its disappeared? is that just for me or something?

think ill just quit while im ahead tbh


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah I cant decide weather to go again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even see doge on cryptsy now its disappeared? is that just for me or something?
> 
> think ill just quit while im ahead tbh


I'm sure they are working on it... I have seen coins disappear for a couple minutes before. Glad I did not have any pending orders!

Edit: Hopefully they learn they need new servers to help with high volume loads... Can't be easy having sooooooo many coins and server load though.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I see that, I have contacted them and am waiting for a reply. Probably a temporary malfunction but we shall see, glad I do not have my entire stash on one site for times like this!


well im ok my sells done now lol, I was debating going again & setting a sell @ 350 or so, maybe there transferring it to a new server in anticipation of increase in volume & traffic.

Seems really strange though, it was just there a min ago!


----------



## Vinnces

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466451/tpu-amd-also-works-on-radeon-r9-280-to-heat-up-sub-300-segment/10#post_21765093

The prospect of 7950s at MSRP....


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah I cant decide weather to go again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even see doge on cryptsy now its disappeared? is that just for me or something?
> 
> think ill just quit while im ahead tbh


I've been jumping on and off all day long and I've made some very good coin today. I've got my go to bed price set at 299, but there seems to be a lot of sideways action at the moment. It will suck if I wake up and the price is 320.









I can't see it at the moment either.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Personally I would just get a 1500watt PSU. I was running 2 x PSU's for my 4 x 290's and was drawing 1500 watts from the wall. I switched to an Enermax 1500 watt PSU and my power from the wall dropped to 1360ish. Granted, you can get two decent 850's for around $100 less, but you have to deal with two PSU's.


I can't find a decent 1500w PSU anywhere tho


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466451/tpu-amd-also-works-on-radeon-r9-280-to-heat-up-sub-300-segment/10#post_21765093
> 
> The prospect of 7950s at MSRP....


That will last for maybe all of two seconds before they are all bought by miners and the e-retailers jack the prices up to the $350-$450 range.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I've been jumping on and off all day long and I've made some very good coin today. I've got my go to bed price set at 299, but there seems to be a lot of sideways action at the moment. It will suck if I wake up and the price is 320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it at the moment either.


there is a 41 BTC wall @ 299 & 180 BTC wall @ 300?

I was just thinking after a few days maybe it will move? Ive got bad vibes from it now I think









I cant even see anything either









I give up


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> there is a 41 BTC wall @ 299 & 180 BTC wall @ 300?
> 
> I was just thinking after a few days maybe it will move? Ive got bad vibes from it now I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even see anything either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up


But long term prospect on DOGE seems pretty good after this spike. Feels like ppl are using DOGE as a hedge against BTC drops?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> btc withdraws halted http://www.coindesk.com/massive-concerted-attack-launched-bitcoin-exchanges/ OH CRA.. oh wait i dont even trade


Sigh, no wonder it's been almost 24 hours and I still haven't received my BTC from BTER.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So cryptsy drops doge wallet for arbitrage in the middle of a very good rise in price, and now people at BTER are panic-selling. Thank you so much Cryptsy. No really, you are doing your job perfectly. I know it must be hard, working entirely on commodore 64s.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> there is a 41 BTC wall @ 299 & 180 BTC wall @ 300?
> 
> I was just thinking after a few days maybe it will move? Ive got bad vibes from it now I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even see anything either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up


Yeah! I sat on the 299 to get in front of that 300 wall and so have a few others.


----------



## tice03

Just got a double payout from Multipool. Got two $25K Dogecoin payouts for a total of $50K. Wondering if this is a widespread problem or an isolated incident before I contact support.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Just got a double payout from Multipool. Got two $25K Dogecoin payouts for a total of $50K. Wondering if this is a widespread problem or an isolated incident before I contact support.


Please report it, the coins did not magically appear, they belong to someone. So if it is a problem it would be nice if it were remedied before someone exploits it (could be your coins they are taking after all)


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So cryptsy drops doge wallet for arbitrage in the middle of a very good rise in price, and now people at BTER are panic-selling. Thank you so much Cryptsy. No really, you are doing your job perfectly. I know it must be hard, working entirely on commodore 64s.


Bter has no volume, It would take a small fish like me to pump the price all the way back to where it was... Wouldn't worry about it tooo much. They price on Cryptsy is what matters, and I'm guessing it is not moving because the market is down...


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So cryptsy drops doge wallet for arbitrage in the middle of a very good rise in price, and now people at BTER are panic-selling. Thank you so much Cryptsy. No really, you are doing your job perfectly. I know it must be hard, working entirely on commodore 64s.


You did think they could afford better servers and more tech ppl with the amount of fee's they must be raking in. ~~


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> But long term prospect on DOGE seems pretty good after this spike. Feels like ppl are using DOGE as a hedge against BTC drops?


I don't bother with Long term really, all I ever see in long term is drops tbh!

its only things like this, that happen every few months or so & well the same happened with LTC, sure it will have value but have you seen LTC go above $40 again since it did?

most coins have there peak I think in a certain amount of time!, somehow I think doge might of just hit its peak for this period, until next time!

Idk im noob when it comes to trading really, I just jump onboard each big train I can lol.

I do think it will hit high 3XX though. maybe it will go higher!


----------



## tice03

One of the biggest problems going forward this year for BTC and all other altcoins is the sorry state of all the exchanges out there currently.


----------



## Nhb93

Now I wish it would just come back on so I can sell what I have. Hopefully those walls get taken down and the price just keeps going up after the block halving. Of course, I wish I had a ton more doge.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm hoping realsolid gets the doge wallet ready soon for mcxnow. I would much rather be trading over there.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Now I wish it would just come back on so I can sell what I have. Hopefully those walls get taken down and the price just keeps going up after the block halving. Of course, I wish I had a ton more doge.


yeah I think some will move there sells about if they see where it is currently. im sitting on it for now though before I jump in again.

I always seem to find out the bad news lol









sorry guys


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466451/tpu-amd-also-works-on-radeon-r9-280-to-heat-up-sub-300-segment/10#post_21765093
> 
> The prospect of 7950s at MSRP....


As mentioned previously, the etailers will jack up the price by over $150 like they have for all the other cards. It's not miners making the price of cards go through the roof, it's the greedy retailers doing it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> As mentioned previously, the etailers will jack up the price by over $150 like they have for all the other cards. It's not miners making the price of cards go through the roof, it's the greedy retailers doing it.


Capitalism... Supply and demand. We will buy a 600 dollar 280x to mine on, so they will charge that. Who are the real losers? those poor poor computer gamers!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Is anyone else massively spamming F5 on Cryptsy? I mean I have studying and H/w... but you know, Doge showing up is pretty high on the priorities list.


----------



## ccRicers

Haha wow, Cryptsy pulled DOGE from its trading list again. They didn't learn their lesson from last time to pony up the resources to handle more volume.


----------



## CravinR1

So a 41 btc wall at 300 means they will buy all the doges at that price so it can't go higher? I'm just a bit confused.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Haha wow, Cryptsy pulled DOGE from its trading list again. They didn't learn their lesson from last time to pony up the resources to handle more volume.


It is quite possible they are just reupdating the wallet... They recently regressed to an older version (I forget why). If that is the case, it would have been nice to know ahead of time though


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So a 41 btc wall at 300 means they will buy all the doges at that price so it can't go higher? I'm just a bit confused.


A Wall basically makes it so people who have a couple BTC of holdings can't raise/lower the price. It establishes that 'I am the large buyer here, and I say I am willing to buy/sell at this price, I hold a majority that is being exchanged right now, and therefore this is the new equilibrium price (for the moment, until the wall is removed)' <= This is from the perspective of the person putting the wall up, I do not have quite enough BTC to wall....yet.

If the person putting up the wall wants the price to rise, they will remove their wall when the price reaches it (For example 300 right now), and allow people to buy through it, (usually establishing a wall on the backend so the price does not fall)

Edit: To have an effective wall you need to have a large holding of Both BTC and Doge, which means there are few people who can actually use this technique. This is what the infamous 'wolong' was doing with Doge, setting up and tearing down walls. He got a little more credit then he actually deserved though


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> best pool for leafcoin?


To add something to my last post:

Here's a current list

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=430091.0


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Capitalism... Supply and demand. We will buy a 600 dollar 280x to mine on, so they will charge that. Who are the real losers? those poor poor computer gamers!


I know, I just wish people weren't so greedy....







it would be great if we could all stop buying GPUs from these guys for a month or however long and see if the prices drop. Then just buy out all of the GPUs and then they go up in price, wait awhile, rinse and repeat. Oh in a perfect world... lol


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Getting really fed up with Cryptsy, been trading there for a long time, but this recent crap with DOGE takes the cake.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> A Wall basically makes it so people who have a couple BTC of holdings can't raise/lower the price. It establishes that 'I am the large buyer here, and I say I am willing to buy/sell at this price, I hold a majority that is being exchanged right now, and therefore this is the new equilibrium price (for the moment, until the wall is removed)' <= This is from the perspective of the person putting the wall up, I do not have quite enough BTC to wall....yet.
> 
> If the person putting up the wall wants the price to rise, they will remove their wall when the price reaches it (For example 300 right now), and allow people to buy through it, (usually establishing a wall on the backend so the price does not fall)


How do you wall to prevent falls ? Seems putting a lower "wall" would auto drop the price to the lower wall ?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

The market is back up on Cryptsy!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Getting really fed up with Cryptsy, been trading there for a long time, but this recent crap with DOGE takes the cake.


Just hope the server isn't slowly burning away! throwing sparks everywhere & sending all the Doge up in smoke!









Seems really strange the way it all just disappeared?

An announcement would be nice though


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How do you wall to prevent falls ? Seems putting a lower "wall" would auto drop the price to the lower wall ?


You have to put up both buy and sell walls. So on the low end you put up a wall saying "I am willing to buy 100mil doge at this price" and on the high end you say "I am willing to sell 100mil doge at this price" creating a gap for the market to move slightly in... The huge orders on the buy end and the sell end are likely owned by the same person trying to establish a price and move it in a particular direction, once the price approaches their wall, they pull out the orders, and move them up. The new established price is higher. (or can be lower if they are trying to move the market downward)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The market is back up on Cryptsy!


I still don't see it? F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5









EDIT: ok its back now!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I still don't see it? F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


You have to access it though the balance page for some reason, Balances=>Doge=>Doge/BTC Market

Let the trading commence!


----------



## ccRicers

Is a 750w power supply good enough for two 7950s? Would I have to under-volt? I'm thinking of buying the EVGA 750B for them.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is a 750w power supply good enough for two 7950s? Would I have to under-volt? I'm thinking of buying the EVGA 750B for them.


I have 3 pulling 840 watts with two OC'd and 20+ Powertune, You might be cutting it a little close, but you could probably get away with it with a very nice PSU


----------



## theturbofd

so guys who wants cash for doge :O


----------



## CravinR1

How much cash for 100k doge


----------



## Nhb93

Woah, decent drop in doge just now.









EDIT: I'm not telling anyone, but I have a feeling the mods are going to say something about this unofficial selling.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Woah, decent drop in doge just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm not telling anyone, but I have a feeling the mods are going to say something about this unofficial selling.


Doge on Crytpsy is up to 290ish again, and yes I do not think you are allowed to sell on OCN like that.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Doge on Crytpsy is up to 290ish again, and yes I do not think you are allowed to sell on OCN like that.


bought 61k @ 272 straight away lol. setiing 30k @ 295 & the rest @ 320?

lets see if it goes past 300 lol.

that little drop drawn me back in aswell


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> bought 61k @ 272 straight away lol. setiing 30k @ 295 & the rest @ 320?
> 
> lets see if it goes past 300 lol.
> 
> that little drop drawn me back in aswell


That cryptsy malfunction turned out to work out for the both of us! I bought back in when market got back online, and now I'm sitting pretty on another gain. I love the nights I see several 16% gains over and over again, but seems like they are always followed by a couple 5% losses from me getting cocky the next day







LoL

Edit: Hey CravinR1, if you want to see walling in action, Cryptsy has a great example of it right now. It's really pretty amazing to watch it happen. If you pay really close attention you can pull your orders and move them up with the whale.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> That cryptsy malfunction turned out to work out for the both of us! I bought back in when market got back online, and now I'm sitting pretty on another gain. I love the nights I see several 16% gains over and over again, but seems like they are always followed by a couple 5% losses from me getting cocky the next day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL


same here watch it plummet on me now









I use only the profit from last of my trades from now on, ive made some losses in the past getting giddy. aint falling for that again









Im always kind of using a no risk approach nowadays









that 300 wall needs to move though


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> same here watch it plummet on me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use only the profit from last of my trades from now on, ive made some losses in the past getting giddy. aint falling for that again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im always kind of using a no risk approach nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 300 wall needs to move though


You see that 284 buy wall... 150BTC... dats niceeeeee

Edit: After 100BTC... "Sir, now you are just showing off"


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> You see that 284 buy wall... 150BTC... dats niceeeeee


nah I missed that.

I will just leave it now & let it do its thing?

looked like everyone was panic selling tbh









oh well hopefully that 300 wall will move by tonight


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How much cash for 100k doge


I can grab 50k right now, not all 100k. Pm the price you're looking for.


----------



## dolcolax

Deleted none sense post


----------



## Bluemustang

Hey guys, new to coin mining and while reading a lot i came across ASIC cards such as this http://www.butterflylabs.com/monarch/ that are confusing me.

Now if what i read is right then those numbers should be based on sha256 which you can divide by 1000 to get the scrypt values. That correct?
Also not sure if those can be used or directly translated into scrypt applications?

If so then 600 gh/s translates to 600mh/s for $2200 while a 7970 is capable of approximately just .65mh/s.

Are those numbers for ASICs such as the one i posted seriously real? Cant be. If so i see my new investments


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Hey guys, new to coin mining and while reading a lot i came across ASIC cards such as this http://www.butterflylabs.com/monarch/ that are confusing me.
> 
> Now if what i read is right then those numbers should be based on sha256 which you can divide by 1000 to get the scrypt values. That correct?
> Also not sure if those can be used or directly translated into scrypt applications?
> 
> If so then 600 gh/s translates to 600mh/s for $2200 while a 7970 is capable of approximately just .65mh/s.
> 
> Are those numbers for ASICs such as the one i posted seriously real? Cant be. If so i see my new investments


The Sha-256 ASICS you were looking at only mine Sha-256 coins like bitcoin. Scryptcoins require a bunch of memory so you need (for the time being) gpus to mine them. Do not invest in an ASIC, the return on investment is so far out with the rising difficulty of Sha-256 coins. Welcome!


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The Sha-256 ASICS you were looking at only mine Sha-256 coins like bitcoin. Scryptcoins require a bunch of memory so you need (for the time being) gpus to mine them. Do not invest in an ASIC, the return on investment is so far out with the rising difficulty of Sha-256 coins. Welcome!


Yea i got around to finding that eventually. I was calculating for fun how much i could make making dedicated mining rigs with multiple 7970s and found the ASICs and became suspicious at the insanely higher hash rate heh.

Anyone have any experience on whether running 24/7 mining will cause much degradation in gpus lifespan? Considering adequate cooling and minimal voltage overclocking, or none at all.


----------



## Roulette Run

Nutcoin is 26 votes shy of passing Earthcoin and 162 votes away from passing Quark. If you haven't voted in the past 24hrs., Nutcoin needs your 10 votes! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> These are tough times for decision making... After the block halving I could see mid 400s being a viable price, but will it crash out before then? I would hate to sell off at 290 if there was no drop between now and Friday. If I gambled, sold off my Doge, hit a good drop, and then it went up after halving... I could be a wealthy shibe. But that is very situational LOL.


And the current trend has swings running up 20% or so and then a pullback of 10% or so. Of course, timing is everything - but if you can hit the buy/sell points at good points then you should be netting somewhere in the 4%-6% per trade-pair profit (with a potential of getting that much on both sides). Too bad I was sleeping and missed one of my buyback targets slightly... so now I'll either have to volume-loss on DOGE or hope that BTC appreciates against it and it drops back down before the weekend.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Ok whatever mate, its quite simple though, your telling people that your concept will work in the future, when there is no guarantee it will?
> just because it worked for Bitcoin & Doge for you, Does not mean it will work again & is well! pretty high risk to say the least.
> 
> From what ive seen you say your happy with your job & income etc etc & are not interested in a farm, You must have one hell of a job mate, lets just put it like this? if i earn't over a bitcoin a day from a farm & added that up over month & took away your running costs & tax's, that's just under £9000 a month or £108,000 a year at current prices. I don't understand if you have so much bitcoin & they cost you about $2 each whats stopping you!
> 
> oh & Well as for age I don't care how old you are? I have met 40 - 50 year old blokes who think that age makes them smarter. So you cleary think that being older makes you more intellectual on how to make money or how life is blah blah, Im 29 years old mate & ive been around trust me! I live in my own little flat, have nice things, I can pay all my bills, well the ones I choose to hahaha, but if your so smart you would know that not all bills your sent from third party's are legal & you have no contract with the third party & are not obliged to contract with them. permits pfff don't be silly, renting additional space hmm, a spare room or decent sized garage would suffice! but you live in a big house with a garage right from your really well paid job. Im sure you could pay an electrician a few hundred bucks to fit a couple of consumer units no? also I have worked as an electrician & if you knew electrics you would know that a 3 phase supply to the building is not need to run a farm! there is no 400v or 600v machinery going in there so I don't see how you would need a permit.
> 
> Lets just put it this way, I use to make £6000-£8000 every 10 weeks roughly so when you talk about money like you have more or have a better job etc etc, id like to know how much so we can get some facts straight! I don't make that currently atm but it would be nice to get back there & doing it legitimately in some respect.
> 
> To me it just comes across as your old & have no ambition left! Your happy with what you have & will settle for that! your one of those people that just does what there said there allowed to do
> Trust me those people never get ahead in life!
> 
> Sorry mate but for the life of me! I cant fathom what the hell your doing? You say your sat on lots of money in bitcoin? that could collapse tomorrow? then what will you have! nothing!
> I would already have it in fiat & pay the tax on it! you will need to do it at some point? or maybe tax will go down! wishful thinking?
> 
> Ok rant over! ive said my piece, you do your thing & i'll do mine!


That's good... and yes I make much more than that - but I'm not interested in making this a competition (nor was I in the beginning even). I average about .25 BTC per day now (on days I actively trade)... mostly trading alts and BTC swings... no electricity required (my computers are almost always on anyway). I'm not interested in filling my garage with equipment and where I live that wouldn't work 70% of the year anyway as it's still mid Feb. and we're expecting highs in the
27C range. Summer it's more like 42-47C... so even though my garage is finished - it's still usually over 40C ambient in there. My house is already at 185A capacity now that I've run dedicated circuits to my home theater so that isn't an option. Even in leased space - my last office ran me $1200/mo in utilities just for 10 employees and a couple of servers... so yes a farm would easily require much more in utilities than your estimate... if I lived in Montana... I'd definitely throw up a farm just for grins (unfortunately where I go in the summers is too small and the power is flaky so that's not a real option either).

As far as the last part... why? I have a portfolio of stocks, a few munis, I own my houses and cars outright, I have a good job which pays enough that making more would mean just paying higher taxes while not improving my quality of life at all. You attribute risk aversion on my part - but support that assertion by claiming holding an asset which appreciates regularly at 15-50% bursts to be idiotic in comparison to holding hardware and more fiat (both of which _depreciate_ over time). Yes there is definitely risk in cryptos being worthless one day, but currently that risk is mitigated by the fact that my investment is nearly zero and the gains (though unrealized at this point) are very, very healthy. And no, I would be perfectly fine if I never cashed out my crypto holdings... it would only mean I don't have money I don't currently have anyway... how exactly would that change? On the other hand if I set up a farm... I would have no choice but to cash out at least enough to cover the expenses and initial investment - or I would be risking fiat for it... and if I wanted to do that I would just buy $100K worth of BTC the next time it crashes.

All I have ever done is provide my perspective on what works for me - I've never said that your methodology won't work, nor that it won't make you money, nor that it's not a perfectly viable way of approaching the 'crypto coin craze'. No matter how little you might like it - I'm still going to post my opinions... but I won't bother responding further as it's just not worth it really. I certainly wish you well in your farming pursuits and I hope you are making at least £10K/month in the near future... money certainly isn't the answer to everything but things do get easier around that point.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Nutcoin is 26 votes shy of passing Earthcoin and 162 votes away from passing Quark. If you haven't voted in the past 24hrs., Nutcoin needs your 10 votes! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


EAC is now in the rearview... I just realized that I've got a bunch of VMs that all have static IPs on them.. So I'll be throwing a few more votes that way just to help out.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well my doge that I bought @ 168 sold @ 285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I only wish I went all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .wonder if it will break 300 today?
> 
> looking at the BTC walls @ 299 & 300 Im not sure it will.
> 2 more days until the block halving aswell, does anyone think it will climb after or is this the pre pump?


It reached 300 @ CoinEx.

Ahh, i'm leaving Tokyo on Friday. Ofc im stuck at the plane for 13 Hours right around the time of the halving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is a 750w power supply good enough for two 7950s? Would I have to under-volt? I'm thinking of buying the EVGA 750B for them.


Should be plenty. The 7950's only draw 250w max @ stock so that should give you 250w for the rest. Also you can undervolt them and cut them down to 200-210w each.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> It reached 300 @ CoinEx.
> 
> Ahh, i'm leaving Tokyo on Friday. Ofc im stuck at the plane for 13 Hours right around the time of the halving.


I wouldn't worry... after all, this is only the _first_ block reward halving... with many more and rising difficulty on the way. Although hopefully the difficulty will drop back down a little bit because the blocks will be less so if the price appreciation levels off or drops back somewhat the big pools should move to something else for at least some of the time.

Naturally there are two sides to this, but here's a nice blog post that should assuage any fears of a huge post-halving crash (and a good counter-argument in the comments which might do the opposite).







History will declare the victors, of course, and it all could go 'poof' overnight somehow - but I'm not the only one banking on that not being the case.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I wouldn't worry... after all, this is only the _first_ block reward halving... with many more and rising difficulty on the way. Although hopefully the difficulty will drop back down a little bit because the blocks will be less so if the price appreciation levels off or drops back somewhat the big pools should move to something else for at least some of the time.
> 
> Naturally there are two sides to this, but here's a nice blog post that should assuage any fears of a huge post-halving crash (and a good counter-argument in the comments which might do the opposite).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History will declare the victors, of course, and it all could go 'poof' overnight somehow - but I'm not the only one banking on that not being the case.


It's my firm belief that what we are currently seeing in the in the cryptocurrency markets and the mining of cryptocurrencies is still in if not its infancy, its adolescent stage from what we will see 5-10 years from now. I hope people are taking note of the fact whether manufactured on real, the scarcity of good GPU's these days. In the case of the equipment, and suppliers, we're in the middle of a gold rush and in gold rushes, it's usually the suppliers of the necessities that make the huge money, but if you pay attention to what is going on there, you can get a sense of what is happening outside of your own little sliver of the whole that you or I personally come into contact with. It's my opinion that there will become cryptos that if they don't outrightly end up dominating the way we do business as a whole, it will become a much bigger player. China and Russia have banned cryptos and they can give you lots of different reasons why they've done it, but it's my belief that they've done it out of fear, the fear that they can't control it. In the end, it may well be that they can't control it and cryptos will end up dragging them both into it whether or not they want to come. I've said it before and I will continue to say it, "I think what we are seeing now is only the tip of the iceberg and hang onto your Nuts boys... and girls, we may be in for a bumpy ride." Success or failure may come down to being in the right place at the right time, where exactly that is, is anybody's guess, but I can tell you this; if you're not in the game, you won't be one of the winners. For now I primarily take it as sport, but in time, this game could and I believe will become a whole lot more serious. I'm gonna ride this horse for a while to see where it takes me and try not to take it too seriously... for now.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Damn I accidentally withdrew 6 million Nuts into my deposit address (same address).

Anyone did this before?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Damn I accidentally withdrew 6 million Nuts into my deposit address (same address).
> 
> Anyone did this before?


Umm! Are you saying you paid yourself into the same account? If that's the case, I have to say not yet.


----------



## charliew

Maxcoins down at 0.001 atm. Think Im gonna store my coins in MAXCoins during my thailand vacation.

Smart or should I just go mainstream and stick it in the dogecoin like everyone else and his mother?


----------



## Roulette Run

I'm using a 6-7 year old Asus AM2+ motherboard on one of my rigs and every time I try to plug a GPU into one of the X1 PCIe slots, the board tries to recognize it as a floppy drive, even though I've disabled a floppy in the bios options. When I try to run the machine, it posts the fans on the GPU to high, but neither the system or Open Hardware Monitor recognize it as a GPU. Does anybody have any ideas to work around this? Yes, I know the obvious answer... a new motherboard and RAM since it's an old DDR2 board.







At first, I thought it was a GPU problem with one of my new cards and went so far as to create a RMA with Newegg, but I did a little further investigating yesterday and that's what I've come up with, the card is good and up and running, but where I thought I could get 4 cards running on this board, I can only get 2 on the 2 PCIe x16 slots.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm using a 6-7 year old Asus AM2+ motherboard on one of my rigs and every time I try to plug a GPU into one of the X1 PCIe slots, the board tries to recognize it as a floppy drive, even though I've disabled a floppy in the bios options. When I try to run the machine, it posts the fans on the GPU to high, but neither the system or Open Hardware Monitor recognize it as a GPU. Does anybody have any ideas to work around this? Yes, I know the obvious answer... a new motherboard and RAM since it's an old DDR2 board.


What motherboard is it? You might have to short pin A1 and B17 on the PCI-Ex 1x


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> What motherboard is it? You might have to short pin A1 and B17 on the PCI-Ex 1x


It's the M3N72-D

I can give that a try.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It's the M3N72-D
> 
> I can give that a try.


Just be sure to short the right pins, doing it wrong will fry the board.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Any tips for someone who would like to start?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Damn I accidentally withdrew 6 million Nuts into my deposit address (same address).
> 
> Anyone did this before?


Shouldn't make any difference... if you included a fee then the miners will process it and you'll have exactly the same balance as before... if you didn't the worst that would happen is it remains an unconfirmed transaction which never truly removed the funds from the sending address... in which case you did nothing.

I haven't done that myself, but as I see it - the transaction should be no different than a send with change address receiving 100% back as change due to their not actually being a unique recipient address - but I could be wrong on that aspect.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> What motherboard is it? You might have to short pin A1 and B17 on the PCI-Ex 1x


That did do it, when I first booted the system, the bios still tried to recognize it as a new floppy and had even turned the floppy back on, but I turned it off again and it's running perfectly now. That's greatly appreciated, it saved me from having to run another rig for one card, or buy another mobo and RAM to go with it. I've still got another MSi R9 280X Gaming card coming Friday, and it looks like I'm gonna have to get a bigger PSU. I tried the other day to run a fourth card on my 1000 watt PSU using peripheral plugs to 6 pin adapters, but the PSU was having no part of that. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> nah I missed that.
> 
> I will just leave it now & let it do its thing?
> 
> looked like everyone was panic selling tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well hopefully that 300 wall will move by tonight


are you still minng UTC?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> That did do it, when I first booted the system, the bios still tried to recognize it as a new floppy and had even turned the floppy back on, but I turned it off again and it's running perfectly now. That's greatly appreciated, it saved me from having to run another rig for one card, or buy another mobo and RAM to go with it. I've still got another MSi R9 280X Gaming card coming Friday, and it looks like I'm gonna have to get a bigger PSU. I tried the other day to run a fourth card on my 1000 watt PSU using peripheral plugs to 6 pin adapters, but the PSU was having no part of that. Your help is greatly appreciated.


Good to hear, what kind of cards where the 4 that you tried on the 1000w?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Good to hear, what kind of cards where the 4 that you tried on the 1000w?


They're all PowerColor R9 270X DEVIL cards. That being said, I'm now running 3 cards, two of the DEVIL cards and one Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB cards on one Corsaire 860 watt PSU right next to them.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It's my firm belief that what we are currently seeing in the in the cryptocurrency markets and the mining of cryptocurrencies is still in if not its infancy, its adolescent stage from what we will see 5-10 years from now. I hope people are taking note of the fact whether manufactured on real, the scarcity of good GPU's these days. In the case of the equipment, and suppliers, we're in the middle of a gold rush and in gold rushes, it's usually the suppliers of the necessities that make the huge money, but if you pay attention to what is going on there, you can get a sense of what is happening outside of your own little sliver of the whole that you or I personally come into contact with. It's my opinion that there will become cryptos that if they don't outrightly end up dominating the way we do business as a whole, it will become a much bigger player. China and Russia have banned cryptos and they can give you lots of different reasons why they've done it, but it's my belief that they've done it out of fear, the fear that they can't control it. In the end, it may well be that they can't control it and cryptos will end up dragging them both into it whether or not they want to come. I've said it before and I will continue to say it, "I think what we are seeing now is only the tip of the iceberg and hang onto your Nuts boys... and girls, we may be in for a bumpy ride." Success or failure may come down to being in the right place at the right time, where exactly that is, is anybody's guess, but I can tell you this; if you're not in the game, you won't be one of the winners. *For now I primarily take it as sport, but in time, this game could and I believe will become a whole lot more serious. I'm gonna ride this horse for a while to see where it takes me and try not to take it too seriously... for now.*


I agree. I seriously doubt that _any_ of the cryptos currently circulating will be the one (or 5,10,???) that will ultimately mature into an online financial transaction protocol with as broad an adoption as the Internet itself... but I do firmly believe that there will be plenty of time to transfer a good deal of the wealth represented in the current crop of coins into whatever currency it/they is/are. There is a huge amount of work to be done and we're definitely still in the beta stages (maybe even alpha) - as the current BTC malleability issues are highlighting... however, the principles are sound IMO and I too believe in the long term prospects.

I also believe in not putting all one's bets on a single horse... but find the 'sport' compelling in and of itself! Any payoff potential above and beyond seeing first hand how this phenomenon ultimately unfolds/evolves is just gravy!


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Any tips for someone who would like to start?


http://chinese.vr-zone.com/101020/amd-radeon-r7-265-pitcairn-pro-ready-to-fight-back-geforce-gtx-750-ti-and-make-radeon-280-stanby-02112014/

dual 7950s on the R9 280?

Very Science... Very science indeed amd.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> http://chinese.vr-zone.com/101020/amd-radeon-r7-265-pitcairn-pro-ready-to-fight-back-geforce-gtx-750-ti-and-make-radeon-280-stanby-02112014/
> 
> dual 7950s on the R9 280?
> 
> Very Science... Very science indeed amd.


Umm! My Chinese is failing me at the moment.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I agree. I seriously doubt that _any_ of the cryptos currently circulating will be the one (or 5,10,???) that will ultimately mature into an online financial transaction protocol with as broad an adoption as the Internet itself... but I do firmly believe that there will be plenty of time to transfer a good deal of the wealth represented in the current crop of coins into whatever currency it/they is/are. There is a huge amount of work to be done and we're definitely still in the beta stages (maybe even alpha) - as the current BTC malleability issues are highlighting... however, the principles are sound IMO and I too believe in the long term prospects.
> 
> I also believe in not putting all one's bets on a single horse... but find the 'sport' compelling in and of itself! Any payoff potential above and beyond seeing first hand how this phenomenon ultimately unfolds/evolves is just gravy!


It seems you have noticed that at the moment, I am playing a one horse wonder and that's true, but provided difficulties stay low, sometime tonight I should cross the 10M Nutcoin mark, I've already determined that once I get there, it's time to start mining to earn a little real profit. I don't intend to abandon Nutcoin by any means, but I need to diversify my portfolio so to speak, while at the same time continuing to support Nutcoin in the hopes that one of these days these Nutcoins will become more than just cannon fodder.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Umm! My Chinese is failing me at the moment.


Google translate man!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Any tips for someone who would like to start?
> 
> 
> 
> http://chinese.vr-zone.com/101020/amd-radeon-r7-265-pitcairn-pro-ready-to-fight-back-geforce-gtx-750-ti-and-make-radeon-280-stanby-02112014/
> 
> dual 7950s on the R9 280?
> 
> Very Science... Very science indeed amd.
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It's my firm belief that what we are currently seeing in the in the cryptocurrency markets and the mining of cryptocurrencies is still in if not its infancy, its adolescent stage from what we will see 5-10 years from now. I hope people are taking note of the fact whether manufactured on real, the scarcity of good GPU's these days. In the case of the equipment, and suppliers, we're in the middle of a gold rush and in gold rushes, it's usually the suppliers of the necessities that make the huge money, but if you pay attention to what is going on there, you can get a sense of what is happening outside of your own little sliver of the whole that you or I personally come into contact with. It's my opinion that there will become cryptos that if they don't outrightly end up dominating the way we do business as a whole, it will become a much bigger player. China and Russia have banned cryptos and they can give you lots of different reasons why they've done it, but it's my belief that they've done it out of fear, the fear that they can't control it. In the end, it may well be that they can't control it and cryptos will end up dragging them both into it whether or not they want to come. I've said it before and I will continue to say it, "I think what we are seeing now is only the tip of the iceberg and hang onto your Nuts boys... and girls, we may be in for a bumpy ride." Success or failure may come down to being in the right place at the right time, where exactly that is, is anybody's guess, but I can tell you this; if you're not in the game, you won't be one of the winners. *For now I primarily take it as sport, but in time, this game could and I believe will become a whole lot more serious. I'm gonna ride this horse for a while to see where it takes me and try not to take it too seriously... for now.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I seriously doubt that _any_ of the cryptos currently circulating will be the one (or 5,10,???) that will ultimately mature into an online financial transaction protocol with as broad an adoption as the Internet itself... but I do firmly believe that there will be plenty of time to transfer a good deal of the wealth represented in the current crop of coins into whatever currency it/they is/are. There is a huge amount of work to be done and we're definitely still in the beta stages (maybe even alpha) - as the current BTC malleability issues are highlighting... however, the principles are sound IMO and I too believe in the long term prospects.
> 
> I also believe in not putting all one's bets on a single horse... but find the 'sport' compelling in and of itself! Any payoff potential above and beyond seeing first hand how this phenomenon ultimately unfolds/evolves is just gravy!
Click to expand...

I have a sneaking suspicion that without regulation (governments getting their cut) we will see a push by larger governments to squash the crypto market. I dont what will happen to those with mass volume of the cryptos, but I imagine it wont be pretty. I hope I am wrong, and crypto becomes mainstream. As a long time libertarian, I get giddy inside thinking about how wonderfully free and self regulated the crypto market is. But just like everything good, we can rely on the Federal Government of the United States to take it away or tax it til it dies. I am a complete market noob, and watching cryptsy for a few days makes my head spin, but I have studied the US government in depth. The big pink elephant in the room here, the "interstate commerce clause" scares me. I dont have nearly as many as allot of people here, but I like it. The biggest problem I have with BTC is that for most people on earth, they will never be able to obtain one single coin.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> They're all PowerColor R9 270X DEVIL cards. That being said, I'm now running 3 cards, two of the DEVIL cards and one Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB cards on one Corsaire 860 watt PSU right next to them.


4 270x should be no problem for a 1000w, They should draw ~150w each so you could even do 5 of them.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What?


Well in english its :

But Radeon R7 260 and R7 260X are not part of Radeon 7800 series, stage insert a Radeon HD 7850 Radeon R7 265 core architecture of the entire product line planning confusion, not only allow consumers to confusion, made us also feel strange.

On the other hand, AMD will also launch a series of new cards for the Radeon R9, the new card will be named R9 280, the core architecture as the "Tahiti Pro 2." Naming the new point of view, the performance of this card than the current Radeon R9 280X lower.

Published two "new card", just as the standard version, there is still unable to grasp, perhaps as Radeon R7 250X, suddenly released, people by surprise.

On the AMD Radeon R7 260X currently $ 139 and U.S. $ 179 Radeon R7 270 of view, Radeon R7 265 possible prices will fall about $ 159.

Meanwhile, sources at the same time inform, dual Hawaii XT GPU single-card dual-core graphics card has entered the boot stage, the fastest at Computex 2014 in June will have the opportunity to see the real card published. As to whether it will be called Radeon R9 290X X 2, or a whole new way to refer to this type of naming a new card, it should in the future there will be answers published.

But in swedish it sounded like an R9 280 x2 card was coming (which would be 7950x2 then).

We'll have to see. Either way a R9 280 would be a great addition atm methinks.


----------



## mothrpe

Im curious: what made you guys want to get into mining? what are your thoughts on the stability and viability of these cryptocurriencies?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What?


Was that supposed to be a reply to me


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Was that supposed to be a reply to me
Click to expand...

No it was in regards to the dual 7950 but now I see why he said that. Thought I was missing something.


----------



## Roulette Run

[quote name="charliew"

But in swedish it sounded like an R9 280 x2 card was coming (which would be 7950x2 then).

We'll have to see. Either way a R9 280 would be a great addition atm methinks.[/quote]

I'm hoping that one of these days, either AMD or nVidia either one will wake up... if they haven't already to the amount of sales of GPU's being generated by mining and if not starting a mining line of card specifically designed for mining, at least a single card specifically designed for mining. I suspect nVidia is the one with the cash and the manpower to do such a thing, if they could work around AMD's patents. AMD is really not that big a company. Just my thoughts.


----------



## selk22

Been away from this thread for a few days. Miss much?


----------



## Roulette Run

Here you go guys, this is what I've been working on for the past few days. It seems like I've gotten all the bugs worked out of it, mostly heat related, but once I spaced the cards better, it seems to have solved my crashing problems. It's 5 PowerColor R9 270X DEVIL cards and one (far left) Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB card. I've also got a couple ASUS GTX 650Ti Boost cards and a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF card mining, but they're not pictured here.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Here you go guys, this is what I've been working on for the past few days. It seems like I've gotten all the bugs worked out of it, mostly heat related, but once I spaced the cards better, it seems to have solved my crashing problems. It's 5 PowerColor R9 270X DEVIL cards and one (far left) Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB card. I've also got a couple ASUS GTX 650Ti Boost cards and a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF card mining, but they're not pictured here.


Beautiful.
But isnt it dangerous to have your windows open and a fan blowing on your intakes if it rains, when youre so close to the window I mean?


----------



## barkinos98

I'm waiting for my wood case to come...
after that i can fully show what i got


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Beautiful.
> But isnt it dangerous to have your windows open and a fan blowing on your intakes if it rains, when youre so close to the window I mean?


No, the window isn't open, it's 15F here right now, that's probably about -8 or -10C, no windows open now. In warmer weather, I will try turning the fan around to blow out the window.


----------



## Krusher33

I need a new coin to mine, max is no longer cutting it for me.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm waiting for my wood case to come...
> after that i can fully show what i got


those 5 million dollars investment?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm waiting for my wood case to come...
> after that i can fully show what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those 5 million dollars investment?
Click to expand...

nah a man can dream








its the stuff in my system, but i've made a couple of changes in the while like buying its special ram and hdd...
reminds me i should add them


----------



## ccRicers

I'll probably pull the trigger on a used HP dx5150 to add next to my sleeper Compaq miner. For under $60 I get a complete system with room for two cards. I just need to add my own cards and power supply.


----------



## Eggy88

Don't know if this has been posted earlier, but yet another reason to go for Gpu's vs early ASIC's:

http://www.dailydoge.org/2014/02/02/asic-dualminers-a-total-bust/


----------



## tice03

Use this to watch the DOGE market

Cryptsy DOGE/BTC


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Use this to watch the DOGE market
> 
> Cryptsy DOGE/BTC


Yesterday the Doge was very good to me, today, not so much.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted earlier, but yet another reason to go for Gpu's vs early ASIC's:
> 
> http://www.dailydoge.org/2014/02/02/asic-dualminers-a-total-bust/


Makes me glad I went with cards, something just told me, "no" and I went with the cards.


----------



## gibby1690

hi people im not currently mining but its something i have been looking into for the past few weeks, my card of choice is going to be an r9 280x which brand im not sure of yet will see how far my expensies will go one week on friday.

my questions are....

will mining with one r9 280x be worth my while? i was looking to bitcoin but recently found that litecoining would probably be better for me....

would this be the case?

is there anything else i need to know??? or is it set up an account buy a card and off i go?

many thanks


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> hi people im not currently mining but its something i have been looking into for the past few weeks, my card of choice is going to be an r9 280x which brand im not sure of yet will see how far my expensies will go one week on friday.
> 
> my questions are....
> 
> will mining with one r9 280x be worth my while? i was looking to bitcoin but recently found that litecoining would probably be better for me....
> 
> would this be the case?
> 
> is there anything else i need to know??? or is it set up an account buy a card and off i go?
> 
> many thanks


There are many altcoins to mine, and Litecoins (LTC) are not the best to mine at the moment because of their difficulty. If you follow this thread you can follow the trending coins, that should do well. As for mining on a single card, yes it will be "worth it" but a single card won't generate that much money. It also depends on your power costs as to whether it will be worth it. Also it is impossible to mine Bitcoins anymore unless you jump in with a very large investment into ASIC's which even still would be recommended against, because the same amount of money put into GPU miners and mining altcoins would be more profitable.


----------



## Krusher33

You're probably also going to have a hard time finding a 280X at a reasonable price.


----------



## tice03

A lot of people are moving down to the 270/270x and they are rising in price fast.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> There are many altcoins to mine, and Litecoins (LTC) are not the best to mine at the moment because of their difficulty. If you follow this thread you can follow the trending coins, that should do well. As for mining on a single card, yes it will be "worth it" but a single card won't generate that much money. It also depends on your power costs as to whether it will be worth it. Also it is impossible to mine Bitcoins anymore unless you jump in with a very large investment into ASIC's which even still would be recommended against, because the same amount of money put into GPU miners and mining altcoins would be more profitable.


i have subscribed to this threadso will be keeping an eye on it, and obv. ill probably be asking alot of questions lol, so ive just downloaded a LTC wallet and its currently syncing....

will this be a waste of time then if LTC is harder for me to do? or will a LTC wallet work for all mining?

i am also from the UK and currently have my eye on a couple of 280xs for about £250 which im hoping will still be about when i come to buy them lol


----------



## Roulette Run

This site has a rough profitability calculator based upon the wattage of your system v. card performance and will tell you which coin is the most profitable to mine at that very instant, but that changes minute to minute.

http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> This site has a rough profitability calculator based upon the wattage of your system v. card performance and will tell you which coin is the most profitable to mine at that very instant, but that changes minute to minute.
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


so once ive decided what coin to mine i need to download a programm for that coin everytime i change the type of coin im mining?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> so once ive decided what coin to mine i need to download a programm for that coin everytime i change the type of coin im mining?


Or you could mine at a profit switching pool that cashes out in Bitcoins. Google them because I've explained it frequently here


----------



## scutzi128

Does anyone know for sure if mining maxcoins uses less power? I ask because my temperatures are drastically lower while mining maxcoin compared to scrypt. My 290s run in the 60s at 60% fan speed while mining max compared to 70s at 80% fan speed on scrypt. I guess I'll check for myself tonight with my kill-a-watt to confirm.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Or you could mine at a profit switching pool that cashes out in Bitcoins. Google them because I've explained it frequently here


is there a link or something you could post for me bud that i could look through? im starting to get comfussed again lol thought it was going to be easier than it sounds haha


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> is there a link or something you could post for me bud that i could look through? im starting to get comfussed again lol thought it was going to be easier than it sounds haha


The two most popular, automatic profit switching pools are Middlecoin and TradeMyBit.

Middlecoin has higher fees, but is more automatic. You mine directly with your Bitcoin address, and any currencies you earn are automatically converted to Bitcoin, which is paid out to you when you reach at least 0.01. That's roughly $6.50-$6.75 USD at the time this was written.

TradeMyBit provides tons more information and stats. However, it's a little more cumbersome to set up. Rather than mining with your Bitcoin address, you need to set up an account, create a worker, setup a Bitcoin payout address, and then turn on Auto-Exchange. They also pay out when you reach at least 0.01 Bitcoin.

Personally, I steer all my friends to Middlecoin when first starting out because it's so simple.

I know how daunting it can be to sift through the 1000+ pages to find information, but you really should do more research beyond the limited info I gave above. Anyways, hope it helps!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> This site has a rough profitability calculator based upon the wattage of your system v. card performance and will tell you which coin is the most profitable to mine at that very instant, but that changes minute to minute.
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


Disclaimer: *look at the 24 hour average coin estimate first* and see if it matches to the current estimate and the price. Some coins have days that make them flukes, and end up topping the charts by a large factor. For instance Leafcoin has 140k estimate for the entire day only if current trends extend throughout the day, but average is 80k. Don't take the current estimate as an indicator for what to mine for a week or more.

Same thing happened yesterday with Earthcoin. I believe it had a multiple payout day so yesterday, it was almost twice as profitable as Doge. Now it's about half as much.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> The two most popular, automatic profit switching pools are Middlecoin and TradeMyBit.
> 
> Middlecoin has higher fees, but is more automatic. You mine directly with your Bitcoin address, and any currencies you earn are automatically converted to Bitcoin, which is paid out to you when you reach at least 0.01. That's roughly $6.50-$6.75 USD at the time this was written.
> 
> TradeMyBit provides tons more information and stats. However, it's a little more cumbersome to set up. Rather than mining with your Bitcoin address, you need to set up an account, create a worker, setup a Bitcoin payout address, and then turn on Auto-Exchange. They also pay out when you reach at least 0.01 Bitcoin.
> 
> Personally, I steer all my friends to Middlecoin when first starting out because it's so simple.
> 
> I know how daunting it can be to sift through the 1000+ pages to find information, but you really should do more research beyond the limited info I gave above. Anyways, hope it helps!


ive been trying to find out as much as possible mate, but as always with PC as soon as i think im getting somewere, turns out im not haha.

i will check out middlecoin and see what i can get from that.

thanks


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> This site has a rough profitability calculator based upon the wattage of your system v. card performance and will tell you which coin is the most profitable to mine at that very instant, but that changes minute to minute.
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
> 
> 
> 
> so once ive decided what coin to mine i need to download a programm for that coin everytime i change the type of coin im mining?
Click to expand...

Every coin has it's own wallet that you will need if you want to hold your coins locally (in a wallet), which I suggest you do, unless you go the autopaying pool route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Or you could mine at a profit switching pool that cashes out in Bitcoins. Google them because I've explained it frequently here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a link or something you could post for me bud that i could look through? im starting to get comfussed again lol thought it was going to be easier than it sounds haha
Click to expand...

It is a bit daunting to start, lots of information to take in. Basically you need a mining client (program such as cgminer) that will be installed on your pc's that will be mining. These mining clients will connect to a pool, either for a single coin or for multiple and that will generate coins that will be stored on that pools website, until you withdraw them. Most pools have automated withdrawal systems, and it is generally a good idea to keep all of your coins locally stored on a wallet, away from a pool, in case the pool gets compromised and coins are stolen (happens all to frequently). You only want your coins outside your wallet when you are trading or selling them.

So I suggest you just read as much as you can stand about all of it, original post of this thread has a lot of good info, and there are some other threads in this forum that are good reads as well. For any other questions just post


----------



## ccRicers

Just an FYI: Dogecoin now has its own thin client like Multibit- MultiDoge. Now you don't need to download the whole blockchain to wait for your Doge. You still need to move your coins from the QT wallet to use them here.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Every coin has it's own wallet that you will need if you want to hold your coins locally (in a wallet), which I suggest you do, unless you go the autopaying pool route.
> It is a bit daunting to start, lots of information to take in. Basically you need a mining client (program such as cgminer) that will be installed on your pc's that will be mining. These mining clients will connect to a pool, either for a single coin or for multiple and that will generate coins that will be stored on that pools website, until you withdraw them. Most pools have automated withdrawal systems, and it is generally a good idea to keep all of your coins locally stored on a wallet, away from a pool, in case the pool gets compromised and coins are stolen (happens all to frequently). You only want your coins outside your wallet when you are trading or selling them.
> 
> So I suggest you just read as much as you can stand about all of it, original post of this thread has a lot of good info, and there are some other threads in this forum that are good reads as well. For any other questions just post


i have been reading alot about it and been watching the vids at start of this vid aswell, ive got a litecoin and bitcoin wallet set up and a bitcoin account but recently discovered theyll probs be the worst two for me to do lol. so we bit more research and will get back with my findings ( probably once i get my new card ) and see if im any closer to getting this right haha, im not looking to make thousands ( to start with







) just want to dip my toes in and see if i can get my head around it

think thats me for the night but gets a bit teedious all this research haha

thanks a bunch cyas all soon


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> i have been reading alot about it and been watching the vids at start of this vid aswell, ive got a litecoin and bitcoin wallet set up and a bitcoin account but recently discovered theyll probs be the worst two for me to do lol. so we bit more research and will get back with my findings ( probably once i get my new card ) and see if im any closer to getting this right haha, im not looking to make thousands ( to start with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) just want to dip my toes in and see if i can get my head around it
> 
> think thats me for the night but gets a bit teedious all this research haha
> 
> thanks a bunch cyas all soon


Actually, since you have the Bitcoin wallet set up, you already have a Bitcoin address. That, and a few other mining settings in a simple mining application are all you need to get started with Middlecoin. Remember, Middlecoin will have you mine many altcoins (DOGE, EAC, WDC, and the list goes on), but at the end of the day it's all converted to BTC and paid to your Bitcoin address.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> i have been reading alot about it and been watching the vids at start of this vid aswell, ive got a litecoin and bitcoin wallet set up and a bitcoin account but recently discovered theyll probs be the worst two for me to do lol. so we bit more research and will get back with my findings ( probably once i get my new card ) and see if im any closer to getting this right haha, im not looking to make thousands ( to start with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) just want to dip my toes in and see if i can get my head around it
> 
> think thats me for the night but gets a bit teedious all this research haha
> 
> thanks a bunch cyas all soon
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, since you have the Bitcoin wallet set up, you already have a Bitcoin address. That, and a few other mining settings in a simple mining application are all you need to get started with Middlecoin. Remember, Middlecoin will have you mine many altcoins (DOGE, EAC, WDC, and the list goes on), but at the end of the day it's all converted to BTC and paid to your Bitcoin address.
Click to expand...

quick question about middlecoin. I see " Statum from pool 0 detected new block" or "requested work restart" more than I see any accepted shares. Is this normal?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> quick question about middlecoin. I see " Statum from pool 0 detected new block" or "requested work restart" more than I see any accepted shares. Is this normal?


yes it is normal, middlecoin's share diff is pretty high at 1024, so you get more work done less often, in the end it evens out


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> quick question about middlecoin. I see " Statum from pool 0 detected new block" or "requested work restart" more than I see any accepted shares. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is normal, middlecoin's share diff is pretty high at 1024, so you get more work done less often, in the end it evens out
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. I think mining all of these alts is starting to make my head hurt, along with having 349587230 different wallets. I am not a market guy...so I think I am going to sell out all the alts (except NUT) and just mine middle if it works out well.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Actually, since you have the Bitcoin wallet set up, you already have a Bitcoin address. That, and a few other mining settings in a simple mining application are all you need to get started with Middlecoin. Remember, Middlecoin will have you mine many altcoins (DOGE, EAC, WDC, and the list goes on), but at the end of the day it's all converted to BTC and paid to your Bitcoin address.


so at least im going in the right direction lol


----------



## gunslinger0077

what is a good yac pool anyone?


----------



## gibby1690

is there a calculator that i can use that will tell me in pounds instead of dollers?

only ones i can find are in dollers

thanks


----------



## barkinos98

lesser than three my dad....
i ask him to get a wood bench made for me, and he instead gets an aluminum one done...
pics to soon follow, he brought it home today so i could mark the holes and get some final adjustments done


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> is there a calculator that i can use that will tell me in pounds instead of dollers?
> 
> only ones i can find are in dollers
> 
> thanks


Your best bet is to mine for day or two, then check out the following link to see where your balance stands. Just fill the placeholders for your address and currency code.

http://www.bfpcoin.com/middle-coin-web.php?w=[YOUR BITCOIN ADDRESS]&c=[YOUR LOCAL CURRENCY CODE]

Then find a reliable way to measure (or estimate) the wattage draw of your entire machine while mining.

Once you have a balance, and know your wattage, you can calculate profit using (balance - (watts / 1000 * mining hours * local kWh rate)).

For example, my rig uses ~625W while mining, and my local kWh rate is $0.075 USD. Let's say I accumulate ~$16 USD / day while mining. My formula would be:

($16 - (625W / 1000 * 24 hours * $0.075)) = $16 - $1.13 = $14.87 profit

Worst case you spend a little extra on electricity to determine that it's not profitable in your area.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Your best bet is to mine for day or two, then check out the following link to see where your balance stands. Just fill the placeholders for your address and currency code.
> 
> http://www.bfpcoin.com/middle-coin-web.php?w=[YOUR BITCOIN ADDRESS]&c=[YOUR LOCAL CURRENCY CODE]
> 
> Then find a reliable way to measure (or estimate) the wattage draw of your entire machine while mining.
> 
> Once you have a balance, and know your wattage, you can calculate profit using (balance - (watts / 1000 * mining hours * local kWh rate)).
> 
> For example, my rig uses ~625W while mining, and my local kWh rate is $0.075 USD. Let's say I accumulate ~$16 USD / day while mining. My formula would be:
> 
> ($16 - (625W / 1000 * 24 hours * $0.075)) = $16 - $1.13 = $14.87 profit
> 
> Worst case you spend a little extra on electricity to determine that it's not profitable in your area.


ive got this far lol, just general info im looking for at the moment but stuck at finding out the price per hour

Capture.PNG 27k .PNG file


i used your .75 as a marker and got this from a site

Capture2.PNG 52k .PNG file


so assumming that was correct that would mean id pay less than £3 a month to run?

although when i put these stats into a calculator it comes back as a loss

am i doing this wrong or is it just going to be a waist untill i can get another card?

Capture3.PNG 65k .PNG file


----------



## fluxlite

Some coins are less memory intensive (and gpu intensive) to mine due to leaner algorithms (shorter words, smaller arrays etc) so will use less power.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

What do you guys think of the new avatar? Curtsey of derickwm!


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> ive got this far lol, just general info im looking for at the moment but stuck at finding out the price per hour
> 
> Capture.PNG 27k .PNG file
> 
> 
> i used your .75 as a marker and got this from a site
> 
> Capture2.PNG 52k .PNG file
> 
> 
> so assumming that was correct that would mean id pay less than £3 a month to run?
> 
> although when i put these stats into a calculator it comes back as a loss
> 
> am i doing this wrong or is it just going to be a waist untill i can get another card?
> 
> Capture3.PNG 65k .PNG file


It looks like you entered 0.75 instead of 0.*0*75 in that calculator. I doubt that's accurate, though, because another guy I've spoken to from the UK said his electric is considerably more expensive. Actually, from what I can tell my kWh rate of $0.075 is one of the lowest in the US. Glad to live in Louisiana right about now!


----------



## pac08

How is it possible that the card losing haspower when i'm trying to watch a video isn't the card the monitor is connected on? That didn't use to happen with my previous mobo. Any ideas?


----------



## Angrybutcher

lol at the "first gen" USB scrypt miners. 70kh/s for $100? That ratio is terrible granted they use almost no power by comparison.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> It looks like you entered 0.75 instead of 0.*0*75 in that calculator. I doubt that's accurate, though, because another guy I've spoken to from the UK said his electric is considerably more expensive. Actually, from what I can tell my kWh rate of $0.075 is one of the lowest in the US. Glad to live in Louisiana right about now!


Also, the first calculator uses pence, and the second uses USD; the cost in pounds needs to be converted to dollars for the profitability calculator to work properly.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What do you guys think of the new avatar? Curtsey of derickwm!


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> It looks like you entered 0.75 instead of 0.*0*75 in that calculator. I doubt that's accurate, though, because another guy I've spoken to from the UK said his electric is considerably more expensive. Actually, from what I can tell my kWh rate of $0.075 is one of the lowest in the US. Glad to live in Louisiana right about now!


yeh i know we will probably be alot dearer than anyone else in the world haha just the way it is,

but just trying to work out an average, my psu is a 550w but as far as im aware with one gpu it will never use that amount of power either so that makes it wrong aswell

think i will wait till i get my card, if you say it will be easier to work out with it than without


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What do you guys think of the new avatar? Curtsey of derickwm!


love it mate!







what are you currently mining? or just middlecoin?


----------



## Roulette Run

I just saw in the Newegg advertisement window on the right side of this page that the same PowerColor R9 270X DEVIL GPU's I bought last week at $229.99 per copy are now $289.99 per copy, $50.00 per in a week.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> love it mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you currently mining? or just middlecoin?


Mining on us.trademybit. They've been mining mostly doge but I've been converting it to BTC. I still have a stockpile of almost 600k doge. I'm just waiting for the right time and price to dump half of it.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Krusher33

You see... even if mining don't work out for you, you can resell your GPU's for a profit.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You see... even if mining don't work out for you, you can resell your GPU's for a profit.


I'm really hoping that backorderable site works out, I don't think I would bother expanding my mining at current gpu prices. They are sickening.


----------



## Roulette Run

Has anybody done any Vertcoin mining? I was thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## avesdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm really hoping that backorderable site works out, I don't think I would bother expanding my mining at current gpu prices. They are sickening.


Yeah, agreed. Newegg has really gone full ******, with 270x at $300 and 280x at $580. I pity anyone that buys in at those prices, since the ASIC train is coming and GPUs won't break even at those prices.

Never go full ******.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

It doesn't matter if ASICs are coming, we have already received new algorithims and new coins to work with, making asics redundant. They can keep coming out with new ones, but we will keep finding ways around it.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Here you go guys, this is what I've been working on for the past few days. It seems like I've gotten all the bugs worked out of it, mostly heat related, but once I spaced the cards better, it seems to have solved my crashing problems. It's 5 PowerColor R9 270X DEVIL cards and one (far left) Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB card. I've also got a couple ASUS GTX 650Ti Boost cards and a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF card mining, but they're not pictured here.


How much did that cost you to set up?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> How much did that cost you to set up?


As Jethro Bodine might say, "I need to do a little cyphrin' on that one." In the neighborhood of $2500.00 at last week's GPU prices... seriously. See my previous post regarding GPU prices. ***Edit*** I guess it was two posts ago.

It took all day, but I finally made a little off Doge today, it finally started moving up a little bit this evening. I also made a little on Global Coin today.


----------



## kskwerl

Is there any chance anyone here can comment on what CPM they are getting on 290X mining PTS?


----------



## oomalikoo

Can someone inform me of when riecoin will get an exchange?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

On an unrelated note, how many of you are in the US or Canada?

Is a switcha blade legal in both countries? I live in Canada and ordered one from a US seller on ebay.


----------



## inedenimadam

W/U more than kh/s...isnt that backwards? its been doing this for a while now too...not that I am complaining!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> On an unrelated note, how many of you are in the US or Canada?
> 
> Is a switcha blade legal in both countries? I live in Canada and ordered one from a US seller on ebay.


Dunno about Canada, but I think it is State by State if it is legal or not, in US.


----------



## knifemind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I just saw in the Newegg advertisement window on the right side of this page that the same PowerColor R9 270X DEVIL GPU's I bought last week at $229.99 per copy are now $289.99 per copy, $50.00 per in a week.


Yeah that's crazy. I bought one 2 weeks ago (mostly as a primary video card upgrade, but just mining casually) Glad I bought it when I did.

What rates are you getting on the Devils? I was getting a lot of HW errors at high intensity, but I got the latest beta driver and have been mostly error free. I'm getting 445-450 at -I 17


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> On an unrelated note, how many of you are in the US or Canada?
> 
> Is a switcha blade legal in both countries? I live in Canada and ordered one from a US seller on ebay.


It's on a state by state basis, that's not something the federal government regulates, it's up to the states.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> Yeah that's crazy. I bought one 2 weeks ago (mostly as a primary video card upgrade, but just mining casually) Glad I bought it when I did.
> 
> What rates are you getting on the Devils? I was getting a lot of HW errors at high intensity, but I got the latest beta driver and have been mostly error free. I'm getting 445-450 at -I 17


I'm using the older driver version and at the moment, I'm getting 442Kh/s per card, but the pool just crashed and came back up again within the last hour and I might have to go fool with things to see if I can squeeze a little more out of them. I'm running -i 19 on them.


----------



## theturbofd

Would any of you fine gents mine helping me setup my 7970? I can't for the life of me get past 560 kh/s


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Would any of you fine gents mine helping me setup my 7970? I can't for the life of me get past 560 kh/s


I'll try my best. What are your current settings? Maybe we should take it to PM and post results when it's figured out.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Are you running -g 2 -I 13 and --thread-concurrency 8192?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Jeeze guys... That was a lot to read though for not logging in for 12 hrs... Last time I take that much time off... Thinking about putting together my next rig tonight, got the 6 card 270x rig up and running at 2.9ish Mhash.

Other good news, trading has been amazing the last 24 hrs...


----------



## utnorris

For those that have 290's or 290x's:

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg121827#msg121827


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Are you running -g 2 -I 13 and --thread-concurrency 8192?


If this was directed towards me then yes I am.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> If this was directed towards me then yes I am.


What is your core clock and memory? And worksize at 256?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> What is your core clock and memory? And worksize at 256?


my core is 1050 and my memory is 1500. My work size is at 256.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well heck, I'm not sure then. What card do you have?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Would any of you fine gents mine helping me setup my 7970? I can't for the life of me get past 560 kh/s


You're going to need this fix then:

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0

Jeffinslaw


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Would any of you fine gents mine helping me setup my 7970? I can't for the life of me get past 560 kh/s


https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## Fossil

New to setting up ATI mining. My buddy has a Powercolor 7870 Myst. Does anyone have a link to what the command line arguments do exactly so I can set this up correctly? It's not just an auto-tune like cudeminer is, lol. Or if you have a suggestion for a stock clock 7870 that I can try out.


----------



## Roulette Run

There seems to be a ton of coins lined up to buy Alpha right now. I'm sitting on the sell side, we'll see if it takes off and goes.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> New to setting up ATI mining. My buddy has a Powercolor 7870 Myst. Does anyone have a link to what the command line arguments do exactly so I can set this up correctly? It's not just an auto-tune like cudeminer is, lol. Or if you have a suggestion for a stock clock 7870 that I can try out.


Start by reading the "Read Me" file of cgminer or whatever other miner you might be using.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Damn Doge hasn't moved at all.









seems nearly 24hrs now until the halving!
watch the dump on the sells after tomorrow . its going to go down before it goes back up again I bet.

Im out lol. screw it, I have a bad feeling about it









Got my frames today & all setup, now all I need is my risers. Damn guy on ebay hasn't even posted them yet I think. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> New to setting up ATI mining. My buddy has a Powercolor 7870 Myst. Does anyone have a link to what the command line arguments do exactly so I can set this up correctly? It's not just an auto-tune like cudeminer is, lol. Or if you have a suggestion for a stock clock 7870 that I can try out.


The Myst is a Tahiti LE, not Pitcairn, correct? If so, remember that it has 1536 SPs, not 1280 like normal 7870s.


----------



## CravinR1

Finally got my 280x to 760khs at 1080/1500. And built a PVC open air case


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Damn Doge hasn't moved at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems nearly 24hrs now until the halving!
> watch the dump on the sells after tomorrow . its going to go down before it goes back up again I bet.
> 
> Im out lol. screw it, I have a bad feeling about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my frames today & all setup, now all I need is my risers. Damn guy on ebay hasn't even posted them yet I think. Grrrrrrr


I don't know people find the pumps when they start. I have spent 0.6 BTC this week trying to get to the MAX pumps, and WDC is looking worse and worse.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Finally got my 280x to 760khs at 1080/1500. And built a PVC open air case


What'd you do to get there? Those clocks get me about 680 with intensity 13.


----------



## Somedude168

Wow sapphire tri-x 290's were $649 on newegg just last night now they're $749.

Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## CravinR1

Here is my $8 in materials PVC open air miner (rough and ugly and bigger than I need but first time)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I don't know people find the pumps when they start. I have spent 0.6 BTC this week trying to get to the MAX pumps, and WDC is looking worse and worse.


Its not that hard really? if buy walls are strong & pretty active then you can be sure it will rise, if sell walls are pretty thin its a good chance it will rise pretty fast.

this would be fast trading & to me it isn't worth my while or worth trying for a small fish really. gains are minimal unless you a healthy amount of coin to throw at it.

If you look at Doge now you will see nothing but hefty sell walls with thinner buy walls making it harder to rise. it doesn't look good today tbh.

I only trade on big pumps where the whales are playing big & not very often, doing it on smaller ones you will get caught out lol, trust me!

just mine & dump, then trade on pretty sure things. don't bother trying to trade unless you can play the walls buying up sells & setting the buys higher.

Max has been played already & will just decline now really.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> What'd you do to get there? Those clocks get me about 680 with intensity 13.


2 threads 8192 i-13


----------



## knifemind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm using the older driver version and at the moment, I'm getting 442Kh/s per card, but the pool just crashed and came back up again within the last hour and I might have to go fool with things to see if I can squeeze a little more out of them. I'm running -i 19 on them.


is that at stock clocks? I got a dramatic improvement by backing off the gpu to 1140, and the ram at 1500

I'd like to pick up a second Devil if the price normalizes


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Its not that hard really? if buy walls are strong & pretty active then you can be sure it will rise, if sell walls are pretty thin its a good chance it will rise pretty fast.
> 
> this would be fast trading & to me it isn't worth my while or worth trying for a small fish really. gains are minimal unless you a healthy amount of coin to throw at it.
> 
> If you look at Doge now you will see nothing but hefty sell walls with thinner buy walls making it harder to rise. it doesn't look good today tbh.
> 
> I only trade on big pumps where the whales are playing big & not very often, doing it on smaller ones you will get caught out lol, trust me!
> 
> just mine & dump, then trade on pretty sure things. don't bother trying to trade unless you can play the walls buying up sells & setting the buys higher.
> 
> Max has been played already & will just decline now really.


How do you know when the big pumps are coming before they start? Just look for even bigger buy walls?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How do you know when the big pumps are coming before they start? Just look for even bigger buy walls?


Not really? that's more something a big trader would do?

Its generally on when newer coins hit the market! so the last few was like EAC/MOON/LOT/IFC/TIPS/DOGE a couple of months ago & now again etc etc.

there is usually something news wise that will cause it tbh.

you wont know every single one either.unless all you do is trade. even then you miss some, you just come across them I guess!

I find just mining & jumping on some big pumps is best & least riskiest way for me!

don't get dragged into the hype & get giddy though. its hard not to really, but that's how you lose out though









if you want to fast trade in small amounts don't expect great returns for the time you have to put into it. its not worth the effort really.


----------



## ccRicers

I try to keep up with when some coins hit the big markets, like MEOW for instance. The day it came out on Cryptsy, I put a buy order on that for 80 Satoshi when it came out and haven't gotten more than that out of it


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I try to keep up with when some coins hit the big markets, like MEOW for instance. The day it came out on Cryptsy, I put a buy order on that for 80 Satoshi when it came out and haven't gotten more than that out of it


that's it though some you will never get on tbh for good gains. I didn't even bother looking @ Meow when everyone was saying about it?
It was already too late tbh. TIPS was aswell really

Just be a Dumper, mine the most profitable & Dump it, premine new alts if you believe in them & dump them at a decent price.

id say trade if you can be bothered spending that much time doing it & have a decent amount of BTC/LTC to throw at them.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I try to keep up with when some coins hit the big markets, like MEOW for instance. The day it came out on Cryptsy, I put a buy order on that for 80 Satoshi when it came out and haven't gotten more than that out of it


Generally you do not want to immediately buy into a coin when it comes onto an exchange. MEOW coin was pumped today though, from 35 up to 55. There is no sure fire way to make good decisions when it comes to trading. It takes a lot of your time, you have to read every article in existence to be good at it in the long term, and you have to know how markets move. 'Pump/Dump' is not really a common thing, this is a term for people who do not know what they are talking about. Monitor chats on the IRC but do not participate in trading talk or take anyone opinions too seriously, but watch how the chat correlates with the price. There are movers on the chats, but they are not going to tell you how they are trading and be honest about it. Or maybe they will to try to throw people off... Goes both ways. Have an exit strategy and stick to whatever plan you make, do not panic. Guess that is all?

Personally I have taken the mine and store coins approach, recently I have been playing around and making small orders to get 2-5% gains, which in the long term add up to so much.

Edit: Don't put anything in trade that you are not willing to lose. If you buy in at 200 and it tanks to 75, you may never get your earnings back.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Doges disappeared of cryptsy again lol.

what are they doing?









now its back again?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Doges disappeared of cryptsy again lol.
> 
> what are they doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its back again?


Been there every time I've checked today. It was missing yesterday though.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Been there every time I've checked today. It was missing yesterday though.


it just did it for like a minuite or so?

I thought it would last longer but it came back!


----------



## theturbofd

going on 48 hours that I withdrew my BTC from BTER and still have yet to receive it.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> is that at stock clocks? I got a dramatic improvement by backing off the gpu to 1140, and the ram at 1500
> 
> I'd like to pick up a second Devil if the price normalizes


At the moment, I've got the gpu set to auto and the RAM at 1500, I was having problems which turned out to be heat related and as I didn't seem to be making an progress towards a solution I had put it to auto in the hopes that the system would find the right setting. Now that I've located the true problem, I need to go back and put my own setting in there to see if I can't squeeze out those last few kilohash out of them.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What do you guys think of the new avatar? Curtsey of derickwm!


Very nice! It must be the doge of the year issue.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Has anybody done any Vertcoin mining? I was thinking about giving it a try.


I mined VTC early on and grabbed a few - then dumped and bought some more on a dip and dumped that as well... haven't looked at it lately however.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> On an unrelated note, how many of you are in the US or Canada?
> 
> Is a switcha blade legal in both countries? I live in Canada and ordered one from a US seller on ebay.


Yeah in the US it's up to state law - it's not a federally restricted weapon (NFA Title 2 we call them - explosives, full-auto, suppressors, etc.). Under those laws guns disguised as something else are restricted generally - but also generally transferrable as they are often older (cane guns, pen guns, etc..) Knives in general don't have nearly the restriction at even the state level and almost all are legal in all states - after all there is no difference in potential lethality between a butcher knife and a switchblade... and if anything the kitchen implement is arguably _more lethal_.







I'm sure it's the same in Canada - although in both cases there are tons of laws governing where they may be used or taken (i.e. no public facilities, government or judicial buildings, sporting events, etc.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> going on 48 hours that I withdrew my BTC from BTER and still have yet to receive it.


I would definitely notify support - right now is a pretty bad time to move BTC around if you are on any kind of schedule as there is a lot of spamming in the blockchain by a couple of different groups, DDoS attacks on many exchanges, and exploits on the 'malleability bug' (which isn't a bug - but that's still a good way of putting the concerted efforts to exploit that aspect to forge transactions). I'm guessing most affected exchanges are manually processing BTC withdrawals, and some might even be manually approving deposits as well.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> it just did it for like a minuite or so?
> 
> I thought it would last longer but it came back!


There have been some weird dumps going on in cryptsy DOGE-wise... maybe that's why they've pulled it a couple times... not sure why the flash crashes are there (but sure wish I was watching to trade them). Says twice today the price crashed down to around 10 satoshi... but only for a brief moment. Either some fat-fingered manipulation or an error in their trading engine. I could see them pulling it briefly to stop the trades as the volume must have been insane.

BTER is much more 'calm' in that sense... swings of no more than 10-15 satoshi either way... but then again they have a fraction of the volume that Cryptsy has so that's more to be expected.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> going on 48 hours that I withdrew my BTC from BTER and still have yet to receive it.


I don't have much there and since have converted back to DOGE but was thinking maybe I should just transfer my DOGE out and sell elsewhere if it's going to be a problem getting out the btc. Two days ago resyncing blockchain(from ddos) but then yesterday at least the option was there. The article that was posted the other day said exchanges should be back to normal by Friday. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> There have been some weird dumps going on in cryptsy DOGE-wise... maybe that's why they've pulled it a couple times... not sure why the flash crashes are there (but sure wish I was watching to trade them). Says twice today the price crashed down to around 10 satoshi... but only for a brief moment. Either some fat-fingered manipulation or an error in their trading engine. I could see them pulling it briefly to stop the trades as the volume must have been insane.
> 
> BTER is much more 'calm' in that sense... swings of no more than 10-15 satoshi either way... but then again they have a fraction of the volume that Cryptsy has so that's more to be expected.


yeah those dumps are just glitches I think, if your looking at the graph?

ive backed out of doge anyway for now. I can see it going down first over the next day or so, ill get to buy in cheaper aswell & then if it goes back up









anyway Mr money bags







you should cash some BTC out? cant you get a relative or a trusted third party to do it where it wouldn't take them over the tax threshold?

I would anyway! I sort of get where your coming from but just because you are in the top 5% of incomes & rich! doesn't mean you shouldn't









I still don't get your concept fully tbh, but hey im sure its working for you!

You should go play fastcoin up if you have enough BTC, If I did I would make it soar! check how thin everything is on crypsty


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I think this may have been covered before but I am not sure:
When I start up my rig it will hash at about 2.8-2.9Mhash, but after an hour or so when I check on it, GUIminer reports the hashrates have fallen to 2.2-2.4Mhash... If I restart GUIminer the rates go back up temporarily again. What should I be looking for to keep 2.8mhash?

My settings: R9 270x
Concurrency: 16000
WorkLoad: 256
Vector: 1
Threads: 1
Intensity: 19

Any Ideas? I am getting around 470khash per card but the rates just drop out to 420 for no reason


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> What'd you do to get there? Those clocks get me about 680 with intensity 13.


Is there any way to run one card with 2 threads and one with 1 ?

My best 280x is averaging 750 khs with 2 threads but I have one doing 680khs because its one 1 thread and i-20 and 209992 consistancy. The 680 khs is in a dual gpu configuration with one of my 7950s which I run at 1 thread.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah those dumps are just glitches I think, if your looking at the graph?
> 
> ive backed out of doge anyway for now. I can see it going down first over the next day or so, ill get to buy in cheaper aswell & then if it goes back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway Mr money bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should cash some BTC out? cant you get a relative or a trusted third party to do it where it wouldn't take them over the tax threshold?
> 
> I would anyway! I sort of get where your coming from but just because you are in the top 5% of incomes & rich! doesn't mean you shouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get your concept fully tbh, but hey im sure its working for you!
> 
> You should go play fastcoin up if you have enough BTC, If I did I would make it sore! check how thin everything is on crypsty


I'm tempted to, but presently I don't trade on Cryptsy as I've heard so many horror stories of people losing all or part of their coins - or of them being locked up for days at a time and trades not occuring as they should... just seems like they're not really capable of handling the volume they carry at the moment... hopefully they're working on that though.

On the 'cash out' possibility - I might cash out 10-20 BTC at some point this year... but much of that depends on what the price is at the time. I think part of our difference in philosophy comes from being on 'opposite sides of the pond' - it's much scarier having too much in fiat here in America with the way the Fed Reserve is printing money / buying bad debt... and the fact that at this point our active debt to GDP ratio is only barely under that of Greece...







Not that the UK isn't getting close to the 100% debt:GDP point... but we're well past that point over here. Plus you guys are at least reigning your spending in a little bit... we're _ramping ours up_...









I don't have 1000s of BTC (or even close) - unfortunately I wasn't that early an adopter.







However, I look at my crypto holdings as not only a hedge against a very uncertain fiat situation in this country (which is why I also like metals and real estate) but as a possible 'parachute' if situations would suddenly require me to move my family out of the country... any situation that would cause that, would also likely cause me to be unable to easily move fiat, sell real estate, and possibly even gold/silver... but a BTC wallet would at least guarantee that I could probably find someone local wherever we landed, to provide the basic essentials.

I hope it never comes to that, but if it does... I'll at least have a little 'cushion'. On the other hand if the crypto-coin phenomenon collapses in a day (which I see as unlikely but possible)... I didn't lose anything I can't just shrug off with a smile.







I realize there's a lot of 'foil-hat' reasoning going on there - but at least the NSA can't read my thoughts as easily. LOL!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is there any way to run one card with 2 threads and one with 1 ?
> 
> My best 280x is averaging 750 khs with 2 threads but I have one doing 680khs because its one 1 thread and i-20 and 209992 consistancy. The 680 khs is in a dual gpu configuration with one of my 7950s which I run at 1 thread.


Pretty sure you'd have to run two instances - one for the 2 thread GPUs and one for the 1 thread GPUs... as the -g flag is singular while the -i flag allows for comma-separate arguments. As far as I'm aware there isn't a way to specify different threading for both. I could easily be wrong on this as my single threaded GPU is in another system and all my main computers have 7970s in them. You use the -d flag (IIRC) to specify which GPUs the setting should apply to (like -d 0,1 to apply the setting in that instance to the first and second GPU in the system and then -d 2 in the second instance call to apply those settings to the 3rd GPU).


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is there any way to run one card with 2 threads and one with 1 ?
> 
> My best 280x is averaging 750 khs with 2 threads but I have one doing 680khs because its one 1 thread and i-20 and 209992 consistancy. The 680 khs is in a dual gpu configuration with one of my 7950s which I run at 1 thread.


Not on the same Cgminer instance, you will need to create 2 bat files, one with g1 and one with g2.

Doge Block halving counter









http://blockrewards.com/?coin=DOGE


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Not on the same Cgminer instance, you will need to create 2 bat files, one with g1 and one with g2.
> 
> Doge Block halving counter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blockrewards.com/?coin=DOGE


So the counter is for the one after this... it's a little confusing the way it's presented... as it certainly isn't going to take 27 days to burn through a little more than 780 blocks.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm tempted to, but presently I don't trade on Cryptsy as I've heard so many horror stories of people losing all or part of their coins - or of them being locked up for days at a time and trades not occuring as they should... just seems like they're not really capable of handling the volume they carry at the moment... hopefully they're working on that though.
> 
> On the 'cash out' possibility - I might cash out 10-20 BTC at some point this year... but much of that depends on what the price is at the time. I think part of our difference in philosophy comes from being on 'opposite sides of the pond' - it's much scarier having too much in fiat here in America with the way the Fed Reserve is printing money / buying bad debt... and the fact that at this point our active debt to GDP ratio is only barely under that of Greece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the UK isn't getting close to the 100% debt:GDP point... but we're well past that point over here. Plus you guys are at least reigning your spending in a little bit... we're _ramping ours up_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have 1000s of BTC (or even close) - unfortunately I wasn't that early an adopter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I look at my crypto holdings as not only a hedge against a very uncertain fiat situation in this country (which is why I also like metals and real estate) but as a possible 'parachute' if situations would suddenly require me to move my family out of the country... any situation that would cause that, would also likely cause me to be unable to easily move fiat, sell real estate, and possibly even gold/silver... but a BTC wallet would at least guarantee that I could probably find someone local wherever we landed, to provide the basic essentials.
> 
> I hope it never comes to that, but if it does... I'll at least have a little 'cushion'. On the other hand if the crypto-coin phenomenon collapses in a day (which I see as unlikely but possible)... I didn't lose anything I can't just shrug off with a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize there's a lot of 'foil-hat' reasoning going on there - but at least the NSA can't read my thoughts as easily. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


ok I sort of get why you are hesitant to go down that route for obvious reasons. I too have money in gold! no property though







they could just as easily take that away from you if they wanted to unless you have the full deeds & its paid for already, but they would still find a way if they wanted to?
good to know you are a bit of a prepper lol, nothing foil hat about it, we are at a crazy point in history & world war 3 could be round the corner really! who knows?
Don't ever give up your guns either! If America does collapse or the country is done for sure! im pretty certain a bitcoin wallet will be useless Lol.

Better off buying a boat or a plane for the offski LOL


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> So the counter is for the one after this... it's a little confusing the way it's presented... as it certainly isn't going to take 27 days to burn through a little more than 780 blocks.


the counter says 12 hours here :/


----------



## Roulette Run

This exchange just advertised themselves over on the official Nutcoin thread as now accepting Nutcoins and as being the first altcoin to cash exchange. I don't know anything about them other than I sent 250k Nutcoin, the transaction was immediately recognized, then confirmed in less than 5 minutes. That's what I know, just passing along info:









https://pmtocoins.com/index.php


----------



## Roulette Run

Nutcoin is quickly leaving Quark in our dust and gaining ground on our next victim, we still need all the votes we can get: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Its not that hard really? if buy walls are strong & pretty active then you can be sure it will rise, if sell walls are pretty thin its a good chance it will rise pretty fast.
> 
> this would be fast trading & to me it isn't worth my while or worth trying for a small fish really. gains are minimal unless you a healthy amount of coin to throw at it.
> 
> If you look at Doge now you will see nothing but hefty sell walls with thinner buy walls making it harder to rise. it doesn't look good today tbh.
> 
> I only trade on big pumps where the whales are playing big & not very often, doing it on smaller ones you will get caught out lol, trust me!
> 
> just mine & dump, then trade on pretty sure things. don't bother trying to trade unless you can play the walls buying up sells & setting the buys higher.
> 
> Max has been played already & will just decline now really.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know when the big pumps are coming before they start? Just look for even bigger buy walls?
Click to expand...

Sometimes you don't know till it's too late but the obvious ones are the ones where there's buy orders of $10k+. This causes people who puts up new buy orders above theirs because there's not a chance in the world that their order will be filled below the big orders.

There's also the opposite that happens. If someone puts up a $10k+ sell order, it's likely they're just driving down the price to buy cheaper. That's can be an early indication that there's a pump coming but it doesn't say when. Or it could just be someone who doesn't pump.

Then there are those who puts up big orders on both buy and sells. Usually that's an indication someone is locking the price at a range he likes and will buy/sell orders in between the walls. It's also an indicator of 2 whales doing opposite things.

But there are some that are quite clever and you don't know that the price is being manipulated till it's too late.

If you're serious about day trading, You'd have to have 20 monitors open watching for indicators on any coin. The folks that does these pump/dumps and what not, do not like giving people free rides.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> This exchange just advertised themselves over on the official Nutcoin thread as now accepting Nutcoins and as being the first altcoin to cash exchange. I don't know anything about them other than I sent 250k Nutcoin, the transaction was immediately recognized, then confirmed in less than 5 minutes. That's what I know, just passing along info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pmtocoins.com/index.php


How much did that get you?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sometimes you don't know till it's too late but the obvious ones are the ones where there's buy orders of $10k+. This causes people who puts up new buy orders above theirs because there's not a chance in the world that their order will be filled below the big orders.
> 
> There's also the opposite that happens. If someone puts up a $10k+ sell order, it's likely they're just driving down the price to buy cheaper. That's can be an early indication that there's a pump coming but it doesn't say when. Or it could just be someone who doesn't pump.
> 
> Then there are those who puts up big orders on both buy and sells. Usually that's an indication someone is locking the price at a range he likes and will buy/sell orders in between the walls. It's also an indicator of 2 whales doing opposite things.
> 
> But there are some that are quite clever and you don't know that the price is being manipulated till it's too late.
> 
> If you're serious about day trading, You'd have to have 20 monitors open watching for indicators on any coin. The folks that does these pump/dumps and what not, do not like giving people free rides.


yes your right? that's why Im saying if you don't have bitcoin to throw at it, then there is no way of playing with them & your gains are minimal.

as for getting a free ride, whales don't care about the small fish that come in because we help them by giving them volume, its other whales that drive down there buy walls they care about. there the ones they don't want getting a free ride & stealing what they intended to do!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> as for getting a free ride, whales don't care about the small fish that come in because we help them by giving them volume, its other whales that drive down there buy walls they care about. there the ones they don't want getting a free ride & stealing what they intended to do!


I have to disagree. They will see it as giving people free profits when they did all the work. They will sometimes be clever about it.


----------



## OneFast3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is there any way to run one card with 2 threads and one with 1 ?


yes you can with the Kalroth build of cgminer


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have to disagree. They will see it as giving people free profits when they did all the work. They will sometimes be clever about it.


I have to disagree to a bit. most traders will want to buy a large volume as cheap as they can! so by allocating so much for buying & so much to back it up on buys they figure they can raise the price for long enough to get there gains & then drop there artificial buys after others come in on top of them.

Remember initially they just want to inflate buys just to raise it for long enough for everyone else to take over.

it can go either way though. they know what there doing for sure & as soon as someone messes up there plan they stop! do the opposite & just get out?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have to disagree. They will see it as giving people free profits when they did all the work. They will sometimes be clever about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree to a bit. most traders will want to buy a large volume as cheap as they can! so by allocating so much for buying & so much to back it up on buys they figure they can raise the price for long enough to get there gains & then drop there artificial buys after others come in on top of them.
> 
> Remember initially they just want to inflate buys just to raise it for long enough for everyone else to take over.
> 
> it can go either way though. they know what there doing for sure & as soon as someone messes up there plan they stop! do the opposite & just get out?
Click to expand...

Well there is several big shots out there so it could be that we're both right.


----------



## Playapplepie

What is the deal with Litecoin? IT just keeps dropping and dropping in value. I am about to abandon the LiteCoin boat. What are a few other viable options for coins?


----------



## Krusher33

BTC and LTC have their up and down moments. They're just not as volatile as all the smaller alts are. When you see them go down, just exchange them for one of the other stable alts that is still doing ok till you see them go back up. Just don't put all your eggs in 1 basket.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ok I sort of get why you are hesitant to go down that route for obvious reasons. I too have money in gold! no property though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they could just as easily take that away from you if they wanted to unless you have the full deeds & its paid for already, but they would still find a way if they wanted to?
> good to know you are a bit of a prepper lol, nothing foil hat about it, we are at a crazy point in history & world war 3 could be round the corner really! who knows?
> Don't ever give up your guns either! If America does collapse or the country is done for sure! im pretty certain a bitcoin wallet will be useless Lol.
> 
> Better off buying a boat or a plane for the offski LOL


I figure the boat, if required, will be the first expense - unfortunately I don't have the money to be able to afford buying a $500K-750K boat and then pay $20K-25K _minimum_ every year to keep it maintained and in a slip waiting for me. If I did... I would already live on the water right now.







Actually, I'm not worried about this country "being done" in an apocalyptic sense.. if that's really what the future holds then I'll hunker down locally and either see what comes out of it - or just be thankful that I lived for the time I had and go out with a bang. You're correct that BTC won't be worth a lot in that world - but then again metals won't be either... unless it's copper (as in copper-jacketed munitions... not pennies and wires).

What I see BTC as a hedge against (and I also see as a very likely occurrence in the next 3-5 years) is the USD's loss of it's status as a world reserve currency. Whether replaced by something new, a basket of world currencies, or most likely the Yuan - this country will instantly become a different place overnight. People freaked out during the CDS 'crisis' - but that's nothing compared to what will happen when the price of oil suddenly quadruples (at least for us) and all these 'cheap' Chinese products we seem so addicted to suddenly cost 10X as much.

That won't be anything close to end-of-the-world type stuff... but it might very well make it an environment I would like to take a vacation from - on another continent - for at least a year or two.







I've been recently eyeing a place in Costa Rica... very nice view, pretty large, and actually pretty cheap all things considered. Now, if I could find someone interested in selling one of those houses/condos for BTC...







I'd be done with cryptos pretty quickly. Of course, if I got something like that listing I'd be paying more than just all my BTC... but I'd just call that retirement at that point.

And before you say it... yes, I realize that Costa Rica isn't _technically_ on a different continent... but it's close enough.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Where are the other two?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Geez, WDC is tanking, any new news on that USD/WDC exchange that was supposedly coming? Well at least the difficulty is tracking with the price, so mining it is becoming easier and easier. Will be good for those currently mining once it rebounds.


----------



## thrgk

DOGe isnt doing as well as I thought it would, I thought 400 was possible. Maybe tomorrow hen it splits, today may be slow for the anticipation of it all.


----------



## RAFFY

Almost halving time!!! Who's excited?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Not sure if its worth my buying back in on DOGE, I sold night before last at 280. Was hoping it would drop lower than it has so I could buy back in at a lower price and increase my holdings for the halving hoping that the value would go up.

How much longer until the halving?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Not sure if its worth my buying back in on DOGE, I sold night before last at 280. Was hoping it would drop lower than it has so I could buy back in at a lower price and increase my holdings for the halving hoping that the value would go up.
> 
> How much longer until the halving?


http://blockrewards.com/?coin=DOGE

This timet says around 8 hours so it's not long.


----------



## Gungnir

Speaking of Doge, the difficulty is a bit over 2000 right now...







It would seem that everyone's trying to grab a few coins before the block split.


----------



## thrgk

yea ill set a sell for like 450 satoshi. Just in case it spiked that high.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> http://blockrewards.com/?coin=DOGE
> 
> This timet says around 8 hours so it's not long.


Cheers matey! Got a little while yet then
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Speaking of Doge, the difficulty is a bit over 2000 right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem that everyone's trying to grab a few coins before the block split.


Yeah I'm still mining them on Multipool, only need another 2100 and I can withdraw another 10K, hopefully it won't take too long!


----------



## thrgk

same im still mining DOGE, slow but surely, get as many as I can before 10PM.


----------



## charliew

What the bloody hell happened to maxcoins?

Its gone from 0.0011 -> 0.0025 today :S


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> What the bloody hell happened to maxcoins?
> 
> Its gone from 0.0011 -> 0.0025 today :S


Yeah I'm none too happy about that. I didn't see it till it hit .0015 and I though I missed the train so I better not buy. It's still going up.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> What the bloody hell happened to maxcoins?
> 
> Its gone from 0.0011 -> 0.0025 today :S


Keiser taking care of his coin.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I'm none too happy about that. I didn't see it till it hit .0015 and I though I missed the train so I better not buy. It's still going up.


Missed the train too.. I thought Max was gonna be a goner, guys lol

Well, if you want any coin to start rising up, apparently all I gotta do is withdraw my coins, because that's just how bad my luck has been


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Missed the train too.. I thought Max was gonna be a goner, guys lol
> 
> Well, if you want any coin to start rising up, apparently all I gotta do is withdraw my coins, because that's just how bad my luck has been


Yup, didn't see this coming. Saw it hit 15 and thought 20 was it so didn't jump in.


----------



## charliew

Bought at 0.0010, sold at 0.0012, figured I made a nice take.

Mr Keiser didnt agree.


----------



## taafe

What's software do I need to mine? Bitecoin wallet, combiner etc? Totally new to this gonna build my first rig this weekend. Working away but coming home tomorrow. Really unsure what coin to mine? Was thinking dogecoin but it's halving in 6 hours. Any recommendations please


----------



## incog

Wait, block splitting means that doge will go down in value?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Yup, didn't see this coming. Saw it hit 15 and thought 20 was it so didn't jump in.


I took the risk again. Bought at 0.003 and sold at 0.005, and also took some to BTER and sold for more there.

BTER dropped from 0.007 the minute my coins confirmed. Confirmation waiting times does not make them arbitrage-friendly.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I took the risk again. Bought at 0.003 and sold at 0.005, and also took some to BTER and sold for more there.
> 
> BTER dropped from 0.007 the minute my coins confirmed. Confirmation waiting times does not make them arbitrage-friendly.


Ya I bought some at 35 and let go at 45. Didn't have enough BTC lying around to go in big though but god thats some fast pumping and dumping. Next time I see Max at 10 again I will grab some to hold ~~


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Wait, block splitting means that doge will go down in value?


It's the reward halving. So instead of 1-1mil per block it's 1-500k per block. Who knows what gonna happen though once it halves. Right now diff is way high.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> It's the reward halving. So instead of 1-1mil per block it's 1-500k per block. Who knows what gonna happen though once it halves. Right now diff is way high.


I think price will go down but I'm too much of a wuss to sell my coins so I'll just hold for the long haul.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I just lost .2btc on maxcoin idiots panic selling


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I took the risk again. Bought at 0.003 and sold at 0.005, and also took some to BTER and sold for more there.
> 
> BTER dropped from 0.007 the minute my coins confirmed. Confirmation waiting times does not make them arbitrage-friendly.


Thought BTER was pretty much alone in trading MAX/BTC. Wheres your main?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Thought BTER was pretty much alone in trading MAX/BTC. Wheres your main?


MCXNow has the main vol. on Maxcoin right now. Bter barely has any.


----------



## Eggy88

Doge has gone down a bit lately, 258 ATM, might pick up 50k @ 250 and hope it hit's 300 again after the block halving. The halving is only 5 hours away and i guess the "dip" will turn in a few days after the block halving buy has settled.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> MCXNow has the main vol. on Maxcoin right now. Bter barely has any.


its worth more on bter if its going up on mc though. It was at 8 high today.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Doge has gone down a bit lately, 258 ATM, might pick up 50k @ 250 and hope it hit's 300 again after the block halving. The halving is only 5 hours away and i guess the "dip" will turn in a few days after the block halving buy has settled.


I just bought back in at 260, so hoping it'll go back up now lol Got 165K!


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> its worth more on bter if its going up on mc though. It was at 8 high today.


Ya but there's barely anybody with any volume on Bter with it so the higher prices are almost like an illusion.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Doge has gone down a bit lately, 258 ATM, might pick up 50k @ 250 and hope it hit's 300 again after the block halving. The halving is only 5 hours away and i guess the "dip" will turn in a few days after the block halving buy has settled.


I was already in when it started dropping, I've just set mine to 397 and walked away, we'll see what happens soon. It could go either way.


----------



## Krusher33

From .001 to .006... can you believe that?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> From .001 to .006... can you believe that?


I know right. Makes me wish I didn't dump 50 at .0015 when I mined them.

Edit: Coin-E is still at .005 but confirmation taking forever.


----------



## devilhead

Damn those Karma Coin is really good! it is always on top, best for now! http://altcoinstats.com/


----------



## GiveMeHope

Guys, is it worth investing in a couple of machines for LiteCoin mining (say 4000 KH/s each), say if power was to be free? Should I expect any returns on the initial investment and more?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Guys, is it worth investing in a couple of machines for LiteCoin mining (say 4000 KH/s each), say if power was to be free? Should I expect any returns on the initial investment and more?


Nope, not for litecoin. Mining other alt coins & trading them for bitcoin/litecoin, yes, that's quite profitable.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Ya but there's barely anybody with any volume on Bter with it so the higher prices are almost like an illusion.


Well we are waiting with buying hardware untill after a vacation. Wouldnt have the time to get properly set up, nor the stomach to run them for 3 weeks when Im on the other side of the planet yet, so buying now would be foolish.

So far Ive mined 4 protoshares on my 2 780s. Transferred em over to bter and played around with them








.

4 PTS are slightly below 40 bucks because of the sucky value of BTC atm. And because Im trading in such low volumes I can pretty much cut the top off anything.

If I had saved what maxcoin I had today at 17:00ish, and sold at 0.005, I wouldve traded those 40 bucks to 271 bucks (got them to 68 atm).

Its good fun tho







.


----------



## thrgk

so, any reason why DOGE will drop a ton in 2hrs when it halves? been falling steadily all day


----------



## Nhb93

This doge drop is really killing me to watch. I should have sold in the 290's when I had the chance, and then just bought some more now that they're down in value. Did the reward halving happen yet?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so, any reason why DOGE will drop a ton in 2hrs when it halves? been falling steadily all day


I think doge is fine, especially considering how low BTC is, and how nearly every alt coin's value is related to BTC. When BTC is back at $800, I think Doge will pass that 300 wall and remain above it. The fact that Doge did so well despite BTC's loss in value was extremely impressive, and they keep raking in the good publicity via charitable donations. Good doge.. Good doge...


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so, any reason why DOGE will drop a ton in 2hrs when it halves? been falling steadily all day


massive sell off for those that know block halving is in an hour or so away. when it happens you can expect more of a drop & then it will start climbing slowly?

hopefully anyway!

I thought max was dead but look what it did right after I said it would just decline. swwwwiiinnng









crazy


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I think doge is fine, especially considering how low BTC is, and how nearly every alt coin's value is related to BTC. When BTC is back at $800, I think Doge will pass that 300 wall and remain above it. The fact that Doge did so well despite BTC's loss in value was extremely impressive, and they keep raking in the good publicity via charitable donations. Good doge.. Good doge...


+1, last time I looked at BTC it was in the $500's. Wishing I had some cash to buy some BTC right now while it's down.


----------



## thrgk

i got cash, but only can pay through paypal or amazon payments, and no one seem to want to do that. IDK why, since i would "gift" the paypal payment. Id buy BTC for sure


----------



## Gungnir

Less than 100 blocks until the Doge block half!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> +1, last time I looked at BTC it was in the $500's. Wishing I had some cash to buy some BTC right now while it's down.


well £364 for us uk folks









whats causing it? is the attacks & the exchanges halting withdrawals or what?

It needs to bounce back & quick really!

I needs more GPU's


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I needs more GPU's


The solution to all miners problems


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> The solution to all miners problems


my biggest problem atm is the damn flooding in the uk?

My risers haven't been sent out yet, no response from the seller, where he is from its under 3 foot of water









I just need to order some more from elsewhere I think? Cant have to many risers right


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well £364 for us uk folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats causing it? is the attacks & the exchanges halting withdrawals or what?
> 
> It needs to bounce back & quick really!
> 
> I needs more GPU's


ebay


----------



## Gungnir

It has come.


----------



## thrgk

yea, no movement either


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea, no movement either


lol it's not going to happen instantly


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has come.


Hmmm, I was expecting New Years style fireworks displays and riots in the streets...


----------



## RAFFY

Must Profit Is Upon Us!


----------



## Bluemustang

So now that dogecoins rewards have halved would this site http://altcoinstats.com/ be correct in showing that leafcoin is now the most valuable to mine? Thinking of mining this and exchanging for dogecoins until their value goes up.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So now that dogecoins rewards have halved would this site http://altcoinstats.com/ be correct in showing that leafcoin is now the most valuable to mine? Thinking of mining this and exchanging for dogecoins until their value goes up.


That's what I'm doing, but can't download the wallet. Mega apparently has blocked all browsers other than Chrome?? This is dumb







Anyone got a link to the wallet other than Mega?


----------



## Bluemustang

Heh luckily im using chrome. So what is the most reliable crypto exchange for US? I've heard a lot of issues with cryptsy.


----------



## lightsout

Can somebody tell me wth I'm doing wrong keeps saying I need to add at least one server pool.

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333",
                "user" : "mfLfzRPSCzgaHSEBLh355bfQvnj6XPzViL,
                "pass" : "x"
        }
]
,
"intensity" : "9",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "0",
"thread-concurrency" : "20400",
"shaders" : "0",
"gpu-engine" : "1050",
"gpu-fan" : "0-85",
"gpu-memclock" : "1450",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "85",
"temp-target" : "75",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "1",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "30",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"device" : "0"
}


----------



## slowman87

Dogecoin for life.


----------



## Roulette Run

I thought the world was going to end, yet, I'm still here. Made a little money off Alphacoin today. Nothing huge, but I hit on it a couple of times.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I thought the world was going to end, yet, I'm still here. Made a little money off Alphacoin today. Nothing huge, but I hit on it a couple of times.


Heck, with my luck, I could wake up tomorrow morning and watch WDC crashes to rock bottom. That better not happen since I own a few thousand WDC.


----------



## Bluemustang

Anyone, most reliable crypto exchange? Heard bad things for cryptsy.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Heck, with my luck, I could wake up tomorrow morning and watch WDC crashes to rock bottom. That better not happen since I own a few thousand WDC.


It happens to us all, I was sitting high on Doge when it started this downward slope, so I've just parked high waiting to see if there might be a bounce back effect. I'm hoping so, I could still make good money if it comes to where I'm sitting. I'm parked at 366 for the night.


----------



## CravinR1

I like coins-e


----------



## thrgk

bter does leafcoin right ? IRS the one LFC/ltc .?


----------



## Bluemustang

So looking around on the different crypto exchanges i dont see anywhere to directly convert leafcoins to dogecoins. Do i need to first sell leafcoins for bitcoins then buy doge with bitcoins?

Sorry for all the questions, appreciate any help for this noob


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So looking around on the different crypto exchanges i dont see anywhere to directly convert leafcoins to dogecoins. Do i need to first sell leafcoins for bitcoins then buy doge with bitcoins?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, appreciate any help for this noob


As far as an exchange goes, that is correct.


----------



## korruptedkaos

check where doge is right now on coinwarz lol









bye bye doge, time you got castrated anyway hehe


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know what's a good coin to start mining now? I'm at 1100kh/s right now until saturday where I'll be at around 2000kh/s


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> check where doge is right now on coinwarz lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye doge, time you got castrated anyway hehe


what are you mining now mate?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> what are you mining now mate?


That would be classified information







no more UTC anyway since yesterday









Im not telling anyone where I am anymore!

last Cryptic clue for ya though lol









Im wiser than keiser


----------



## Krusher33

Weird thing for me on my 290X...

I played some games, and then started up my Vertcoin miner. Only 120khps. "What the heck?"

I closed it, double check the bat and config files and they looked right. I tried my sgminer for a scrypt coin. Only 320khps. "What the doggone hell?"

I decided to do the "IT Crowd" fix of just turning it off and on again. Restarted the rig, retried Vertcoin miner and it's as it should be. The scrypt coin miner was back to normal too.

Why?


----------



## r44x

Because restarting *always* fixes everything!


----------



## lightsout

Has trademybit been closed for a while? Or does it randomly open for registration and I should just keep checking back?


----------



## Eggy88

Hmm, Doge really fell on the Coinwarz charts, it's now less profitable then LTC. I also put in a buy for 100k @ 35 Satoshi, ofc it only hit 37 Satoshi @ CoinEx and then climbed. Well well guess i'll mine it like crazy for the next 10 days (leaving Tokyo in 5 hours so i don't have the time to set up a new wallet, pool and so on) Hope it will have a slow and steady climb from now, at least diff should go down now since it has fallen on the profitable charts.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> massive sell off for those that know block halving is in an hour or so away. when it happens you can expect more of a drop & then it will start climbing slowly?
> 
> hopefully anyway!
> 
> I thought max was dead but look what it did right after I said it would just decline. swwwwiiinnng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy


On the upside DOGE performed almost _exactly_ as you predicted yesterday, with around a 15% drop while I was sleeping and then a recovery of almost as much over the next 4 hours! Of course, the sleeping part left me to set automated buy/sell orders with only partial holdings... but still managed to sell just short of the top and reasonably close to the bottom buy back ~30K more DOGE for the same BTC.







I was just too big of a wuss to risk a majority of my DOGE holdings at the first block halving... just too many unknowns. Good to know it didn't crash right afterwards... but kinda sad it didn't immediately go parabolic into the 400-500 range either.

Regardless it's been a successful hedge with BTC losing >20% of it's value in the past week, and DOGE gaining nearly 50% during the same time.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> On the upside DOGE performed almost _exactly_ as you predicted yesterday, with around a 15% drop while I was sleeping and then a recovery of almost as much over the next 4 hours! Of course, the sleeping part left me to set automated buy/sell orders with only partial holdings... but still managed to sell just short of the top and reasonably close to the bottom buy back ~30K more DOGE for the same BTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just too big of a wuss to risk a majority of my DOGE holdings at the first block halving... just too many unknowns. Good to know it didn't crash right afterwards... but kinda sad it didn't immediately go parabolic into the 400-500 range either.
> 
> Regardless it's been a successful hedge with BTC losing >20% of it's value in the past week, and DOGE gaining nearly 50% during the same time.


yeah! Doge should go up a bit in the next 48hrs, or it could do the opposite?







I cant tell anymore.

BTC price dropping is annoying me a little GRrrrr, hopefully it will swing back by next week. I was planning on getting a few more GPU's. If it falls any lower though & my current daily earnings take a huge dip,
it wont be happening by then.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I am finally getting these last 6 cards hashing... Such a long week I have had no time







I didn't get to sleep last night, but I was getting ready to go to bed and was just thinking about all the coins I'm missing out on... So I think another all nighter is in motion. Or at least until I get things set up, dialed in, and mining.


----------



## Nhb93

Come on doge, climb back up to 300+ and keep going.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> On the upside DOGE performed almost _exactly_ as you predicted yesterday, with around a 15% drop while I was sleeping and then a recovery of almost as much over the next 4 hours! Of course, the sleeping part left me to set automated buy/sell orders with only partial holdings... but still managed to sell just short of the top and reasonably close to the bottom buy back ~30K more DOGE for the same BTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just too big of a wuss to risk a majority of my DOGE holdings at the first block halving... just too many unknowns. Good to know it didn't crash right afterwards... but kinda sad it didn't immediately go parabolic into the 400-500 range either.
> 
> Regardless it's been a successful hedge with BTC losing >20% of it's value in the past week, and DOGE gaining nearly 50% during the same time.


Why would DOGE immediately shoot up to 400-500? It'll take some time to get there.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I am finally getting these last 6 cards hashing... Such a long week I have had no time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get to sleep last night, but I was getting ready to go to bed and was just thinking about all the coins I'm missing out on... So I think another all nighter is in motion. Or at least until I get things set up, dialed in, and mining.


Im just waiting on risers









God Damn Floods! though I cant really blame the guy, its just an act of God.

going to order some more over the weekend







I best message the seller first though & make sure he is not in a dinghy!

I think my lucky streak is wearing off now









Next rig will be 270's I think as you can actually still get them


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Im just waiting on risers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God Damn Floods! though I cant really blame the guy, its just an act of God.
> 
> going to order some more over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I best message the seller first though & make sure he is not in a dinghy!
> 
> I think my lucky streak is wearing off now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next rig will be 270's I think as you can actually still get them


I got so lucky and ordered my.... abundance of 270s before the recent rise in price. Got my 270x's for cheaper than most 270 non x's are [email protected]!

Edit: Today I found the magical settings for my 270x setup, all cards are hashing at 470!, I was having trouble with them dropping out hashrates after an hour or so, but now it is fixed and hashing away.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I got so lucky and ordered my.... abundance of 270s before the recent rise in price. Got my 270x's for cheaper than most 270 non x's are [email protected]!
> 
> Edit: Today I found the magical settings for my 270x setup, all cards are hashing at 470!, I was having trouble with them dropping out hashrates after an hour or so, but now it is fixed and hashing away.


same!!!

accidentally ordered way more than I thought


----------



## lightsout

Care to share your settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Im just waiting on risers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God Damn Floods! though I cant really blame the guy, its just an act of God.
> 
> going to order some more over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I best message the seller first though & make sure he is not in a dinghy!
> 
> I think my lucky streak is wearing off now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next rig will be 270's I think as you can actually still get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so lucky and ordered my.... abundance of 270s before the recent rise in price. Got my 270x's for cheaper than most 270 non x's are [email protected]!
> 
> Edit: Today I found the magical settings for my 270x setup, all cards are hashing at 470!, I was having trouble with them dropping out hashrates after an hour or so, but now it is fixed and hashing away.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Why would DOGE immediately shoot up to 400-500? It'll take some time to get there.


Same reason it went from 17 Satoshi to 123 Satoshi two days later two weeks ago maybe? Or the same reason that MAX went on a rocket earlier? True, it subsequently crashed back down to almost the same level a little while later - but c'mon... it's not like in the world of crypto-trades a 100%-150% day is completely unheard of, in fact it's actually fairly commonplace with some coin almost every day - and usually for absolutely no reason at all other than the fact that someone with a ton of coins decided to manipulate the market.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Care to share your settings?


Yes, I use GUIminer and I have:

Thread Concurrency: 10239
Worksize: 256
Vectors: 1
Intensity: 18
GPU Threads: 1

It was very difficult to finally get to these settings... I would always get to 470khash, but after 30min to an hr it would drop down to 250 to 350 khash.... Unacceptable


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I got so lucky and ordered my.... abundance of 270s before the recent rise in price. Got my 270x's for cheaper than most 270 non x's are [email protected]!
> 
> Edit: Today I found the magical settings for my 270x setup, all cards are hashing at 470!, I was having trouble with them dropping out hashrates after an hour or so, but now it is fixed and hashing away.


well my local 'aria' now has risers in stock again









that's that sorted I think! will grab them tomorrow if there still there. yippeeee!

Can you cancel an ebay order if they have not posted it out in 3 days & you paid for next day postage?

well 2x 270's are cheaper than a 280 here now









anybody here have asus DCUll 270's here & are they any good?


----------



## lightsout

Thanks. I have four non x versions. Hoping to get similar hash out of them. Have only really mined pts but was having a hard time getting cgminer to work well with max. But max is not scrypt so maybe I was tripping thinking I should get the same hash? Idk

Oh what clocks are you at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Care to share your settings?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I use GUIminer and I have:
> 
> Thread Concurrency: 10239
> Worksize: 256
> Vectors: 1
> Intensity: 18
> GPU Threads: 1
> 
> It was very difficult to finally get to these settings... I would always get to 470khash, but after 30min to an hr it would drop down to 250 to 350 khash.... Unacceptable
Click to expand...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well my local 'aria' now has risers in stock again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's that sorted I think! will grab them tomorrow if there still there. yippeeee!
> 
> Can you cancel an ebay order if they have not posted it out in 3 days & you paid for next day postage?
> 
> well 2x 270's are cheaper than a 280 here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody here have asus DCUll 270's here & are they any good?


.... That's creepy... Are you watching me?


Literally what I am working on right now... Lol I will keep you posted.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks. I have four non x versions. Hoping to get similar hash out of them. Have only really mined pts but was having a hard time getting cgminer to work well with max. But max is not scrypt so maybe I was tripping thinking I should get the same hash? Idk
> 
> Oh what clocks are you at?


My Clocks are 1130/1500, You should be able to get around 440-450 Khash... I have some non x cards that only do 420ish though


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well my local 'aria' now has risers in stock again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's that sorted I think! will grab them tomorrow if there still there. yippeeee!
> 
> Can you cancel an ebay order if they have not posted it out in 3 days & you paid for next day postage?
> 
> well 2x 270's are cheaper than a 280 here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody here have asus DCUll 270's here & are they any good?


I actually just got one last week since MC was out of MSI 270's, it's running fine hashing at 400 or so without any real sort of modding. It's funny to see one card different than the others in my tiny farm, but it was that or the Gigabyte models, which have 2 x 6-pin connectors, which I really wasn't looking forward to.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well my local 'aria' now has risers in stock again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's that sorted I think! will grab them tomorrow if there still there. yippeeee!
> 
> Can you cancel an ebay order if they have not posted it out in 3 days & you paid for next day postage?
> 
> well 2x 270's are cheaper than a 280 here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody here have asus DCUll 270's here & are they any good?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> .... That's creepy... Are you watching me?
> 
> 
> Literally what I am working on right now... Lol I will keep you posted.


I have 4 in my dedicated mining rig (Asus 270s, DCu II cooler). Right now, running just 975 / 1400 clocks until I edit the BIOS for a lower voltage (using VBE7). Also, I'm using BAMT 1.5 on that miner, and I'm getting about 413KH/s steady with each card, 1.215v. I - 19, g - 1, concurrency is 15232 that I use (just saw someone else using it, decided "why not?") With my Architecture classes taking up time during the week, and working a lot on the weekends, I haven't played with the settings too much. I've seen some claims of higher hash rates using 1050 / 1500 clocks, but I haven't tried yet.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> .... That's creepy... Are you watching me?
> 
> 
> Literally what I am working on right now... Lol I will keep you posted.


Lol didn't you know I live in your attic







,

nah they just seem to be the cheapest other than XFX ones & well, all I have is xfx gpu's & want something a little better as I wasn't that impressed with the 280x's.

They are non X's right as that's what im looking at getting?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Lol didn't you know I live in your attic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> nah they just seem to be the cheapest other than XFX ones & well, all I have is xfx gpu's & want something a little better as I wasn't that impressed with the 280x's.
> 
> They are non X's right as that's what im looking at getting?


Yep this rig is all non x's. I am updating windows right now before I install the cards... Usually the card istallation gives me trouble where I will be pacing back an forth wondering how I can get the rig to post with all 6 cards.... Hopefully it goes smoother than my last rig.

I am shooting for 430-450 Khash per card. I will make sure to post updates if I can get it hashing tonight... Otherwise tomorrow will have updates for sure.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yep this rig is all non x's. I am updating windows right now before I install the cards... Usually the card istallation gives me trouble where I will be pacing back an forth wondering how I can get the rig to post with all 6 cards.... Hopefully it goes smoother than my last rig.
> 
> I am shooting for 430-450 Khash per card. I will make sure to post updates if I can get it hashing tonight... Otherwise tomorrow will have updates for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I actually just got one last week since MC was out of MSI 270's, it's running fine hashing at 400 or so without any real sort of modding. It's funny to see one card different than the others in my tiny farm, but it was that or the Gigabyte models, which have 2 x 6-pin connectors, which I really wasn't looking forward to.


ok thanks guys!

that's probably what ill get then!

blkdoutgsxr, when your setup & dialed them in as you say, post your settings up for reference for me


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yep this rig is all non x's. I am updating windows right now before I install the cards... Usually the card istallation gives me trouble where I will be pacing back an forth wondering how I can get the rig to post with all 6 cards.... Hopefully it goes smoother than my last rig.
> 
> I am shooting for 430-450 Khash per card. I will make sure to post updates if I can get it hashing tonight... Otherwise tomorrow will have updates for sure.


I'd venture that 430-440 isn't outlandish in hoping. I could probably hit that if I messed with the settings. I honestly just plugged in settings from someone's 270x config because, they're practically the same card. I used 270x settings because I couldn't find an example profile for a 270 using BAMT... which supposedly pushes the cards harder under the same settings.


----------



## Roulette Run

That was spooky, I was sitting here at my working computer when I heard my rigs seemed to ramp up, then they shut down, two running cgminer and one running cudaminer, when I began restarting things, on one of my systems I had to fix some bios settings, in another, I had to reinstall the LAN software, because I had no internet connection and the cudaminer, I just had to restart. I thought Windows 7 had done one of its automatic updates which likes to take out my systems, but usually they just require a restart to go again. I have no clue what happened this time, but I don't like it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> That was spooky, I was sitting here at my working computer when I heard my rigs seemed to ramp up, then they shut down, two running cgminer and one running cudaminer, when I began restarting things, on one of my systems I had to fix some bios settings, in another, I had to reinstall the LAN software, because I had no internet connection and the cudaminer, I just had to restart. I thought Windows 7 had done one of its automatic updates which likes to take out my systems, but usually they just require a restart to go again. I have no clue what happened this time, but I don't like it.


Windows updates most likely, mine updated yesterday on 1 of them & I didn't even realize that it was off & thought it was running as far as I knew cause it was on.

turned it off now! silly windows auto updates, F-off


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> That was spooky, I was sitting here at my working computer when I heard my rigs seemed to ramp up, then they shut down, two running cgminer and one running cudaminer, when I began restarting things, on one of my systems I had to fix some bios settings, in another, I had to reinstall the LAN software, because I had no internet connection and the cudaminer, I just had to restart. I thought Windows 7 had done one of its automatic updates which likes to take out my systems, but usually they just require a restart to go again. I have no clue what happened this time, but I don't like it.


Man you might be going Nuts


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Man you might be going Nuts


I would assume from his avatar he already is!









VOTE NUTS!
WE NEED THE NUT TO BE SO NUTTY!
BUT NICE CHOCOLATEY NUTTY, LIKE NUTELLA!

DAMN, HE IS JUST ANOTHER SQUIRELL TRYING TO GET A NUT!

YOU KNOW HES A NUT MILLIONAIRE RIGHT?

just joking lol


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I would assume from his avatar he already is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOTE NUTS!
> WE NEED THE NUT TO BE SO NUTTY!
> BUT NICE CHOCOLATEY NUTTY, LIKE NUTELLA!
> 
> DAMN, HE IS JUST ANOTHER SQUIRELL TRYING TO GET A NUT!
> 
> YOU KNOW HES A NUT MILLIONAIRE RIGHT?
> 
> just joking lol


I'm not nuts, I just grabbed the Abby Normal brain.







You have to be old enough to know about Young Frankenstein.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ok thanks guys!
> 
> that's probably what ill get then!
> 
> blkdoutgsxr, when your setup & dialed them in as you say, post your settings up for reference for me


I'm not so sure I like these cards, I got 5 of them installed; The sixth riser is bad unfortunately. Here is what I have noticed so far...

These cards have tiny fans on them... They do not cool the card well and overclocking is not going to be a possibility without extra fans, luckily I ordered some fans today. That being said, the fans that are on the card are extremely quiet, which is good because I have to run them at 100% to not top 80C at stock clocks.... I might try out another card if at all possible... I love my MSI cards

Edit: oh yea, my hashrates. I am just sitting at stock settings now because I am tired and don't want to mess with the cooling situation right now. I get around 412 Khash, pretty consistently across all cards. I think they are capable of 450khash with better cooling though.


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys is middle coin worth using? Or should I stick with multipool?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm not nuts, I just grabbed the Abby Normal brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be old enough to know about Young Frankenstein.


who is that in your avatar?

guy is freaky looking! those eyes









im just joking anyway, don't think ive voted for nuts today either, will check for ya now


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> who is that in your avatar?
> 
> guy is freaky looking! those eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im just joking anyway, don't think ive voted for nuts today either, will check for ya now


That's the late Marty Feldman, he was mostly a comedic actor who starred in many movies, but his most famous roll was probably in Young Frankenstein. Google it and if you can rent it, it's well worth your dime to watch.

P.S. 11.6 million and counting at the moment.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not so sure I like these cards, I got 5 of them installed; The sixth riser is bad unfortunately. Here is what I have noticed so far...
> 
> These cards have tiny fans on them... They do not cool the card well and overclocking is not going to be a possibility without extra fans, luckily I ordered some fans today. That being said, the fans that are on the card are extremely quiet, which is good because I have to run them at 100% to not top 80C at stock clocks.... I might try out another card if at all possible... I love my MSI cards
> 
> Edit: oh yea, my hashrates. I am just sitting at stock settings now because I am tired and don't want to mess with the cooling situation right now. I get around 412 Khash, pretty consistently across all cards. I think they are capable of 450khash with better cooling though.


ok! I might have to rethink them then!

they have msi 270x's for £15 more each. I was leaning towards them a bit more tbh.

Its just the damn amount of PCI-e connectors on the spare psu's I have though, not enough for 270x's really!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

It is so much more difficult to know where to point my miners now that Doge is terrible to mine...


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> That's the late Marty Feldman, he was mostly a comedic actor who starred in many movies, but his most famous roll was probably in Young Frankenstein. Google it and if you can rent it, it's well worth your dime to watch.
> 
> P.S. 11.6 million and counting at the moment.


LOL, is it in black & white? I couldn't watch it if it is









that guy is proper crazy looking though,

those eyes are really creepy! He looks wired lol


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It is so much more difficult to know where to point my miners now that Doge is terrible to mine...


I know right. I just have my 2x 290 pointed at trademybit and other 2x 7950 at Max atm.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It is so much more difficult to know where to point my miners now that Doge is terrible to mine...


I was looking into NeoCoin last night, but I couldn't connect to the pool and I gave up, because I just didn't feel like messing with it at the time, but I think I might give it a go later today. When I ran my .bat file, it would recognize the site, but I got an error message noting the JSON...stratum... (null) I didn't write it down. My patients was wearing thin and I needed to stop.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> LOL, is it in black & white? I couldn't watch it if it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that guy is proper crazy looking though,
> 
> those eyes are really creepy! He looks wired lol


Something tells me it was b/w, even though it came out in the 1970's, it's a Mel Brooks movie, if you've ever seen Blazing Saddles, Kings of Comedy or History of the World... Part 1, those are the ones I can name off the top of my head, but Young Frankenstein is actually a comedy with tons of famous comedic actors in it, both male and female. It's a classic, again, well worth your time and dime (American $.10 piece) to see.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not so sure I like these cards, I got 5 of them installed; The sixth riser is bad unfortunately. Here is what I have noticed so far...
> 
> These cards have tiny fans on them... They do not cool the card well and overclocking is not going to be a possibility without extra fans, luckily I ordered some fans today. That being said, the fans that are on the card are extremely quiet, which is good because I have to run them at 100% to not top 80C at stock clocks.... I might try out another card if at all possible... I love my MSI cards
> 
> Edit: oh yea, my hashrates. I am just sitting at stock settings now because I am tired and don't want to mess with the cooling situation right now. I get around 412 Khash, pretty consistently across all cards. I think they are capable of 450khash with better cooling though.


That's basically my experience so far with them as well. I have three cards running (until I update my motherboard BIOS to recognize the 4th card), And two of them run fairly warm, with the one receiving open air running pretty cool (77C @ 45% fan speed). The two that have their fans facing the backs of cards warm up to 77-85C (depending on time of day) even with 100% fan speed.

It's also the main reason I need to find some time to use VBE7 and edit the BIOS on the cards to run at lower voltages. I've heard them able to overclock pretty well at even 1.125v (default 1.215), and likely will run stock clocks at 1.05v.

EDIT: Well, with a window opened just a tiny bit (enough to get some cool outside air in, but not enough to freeze the house), I've gotten them all under 80C, at less than 100% fan speed. But with Spring and Summer (and a West Texas Summer at that) fast approaching... I'm not ready lol.

Also, I've been running at intensity 19, but back off to like 17 for them during the day, and it drops the hash rate about 30KH/s on each one, but drops temps pretty significantly - during the day with a ~75 ambient (Fahrenheit), the hottest card was at 83C, as opposed to 90+ if I run at intensity 19.

As for coins, I was mining Digibyte right after the halving of Doge since the profitability on coinwarz was pretty good. The difficulty has jumped over 5 points since then, while Doge's has dropped by 30+, making them neck and neck in profitability again.


----------



## Eggy88

Doge diff has gone down a lot after the halving. Sitting at around 1000 now vs 2000 right before the halving. Net hashrate has also been cut in half. I'm stockpiling some 100k's and hoping the value will go towards thr 350's or at least 300 again in a few weeks.


----------



## devilhead

I don't understand why nobody mine Karma coin? I'm mining for an week and it is best







it is most profitible coin, and price of coin will grow.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I don't understand why nobody mine Karma coin? I'm mining for an week and it is best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is most profitible coin, and price of coin will grow.


Yes Ive been drooling a bit over it really








. Its MAX/Karma/DOGE atm... Leaving for 3 weeks soon, have to decide where to stick my monies







.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Yes Ive been drooling a bit over it really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its MAX/Karma/DOGE atm... Leaving for 3 weeks soon, have to decide where to stick my monies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Go Nuts to the Max on that DOGE Dawg.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Same reason it went from 17 Satoshi to 123 Satoshi two days later two weeks ago maybe? Or the same reason that MAX went on a rocket earlier? True, it subsequently crashed back down to almost the same level a little while later - but c'mon... it's not like in the world of crypto-trades a 100%-150% day is completely unheard of, in fact it's actually fairly commonplace with some coin almost every day - and usually for absolutely no reason at all other than the fact that someone with a ton of coins decided to manipulate the market.


Yes I know this but your previous post sounded like you expected it to immediately shoot up to those numbers once it hit 100,000.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Go Nuts to the Max on that DOGE Dawg.


Got 4 PTS and 17k DOGE atm, buyin DOGE at 245ish if god wills it.

Still playing it small for giggles if you excuse the term, but Ive turned 40 bucks to 65 atm so Im happy.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Go Nuts to the Max on that DOGE Dawg.


Very punny, actually, I'm switching some of my hash over to Emerald Coin to see if I can't scratch up something.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Very punny, actually, I'm switching some of my hash over to Emerald Coin to see if I can't scratch up something.


Emeralds? They say you've got to fly like a Feather and sting like a Coinye.


----------



## charliew

Nuts... do we expect it to make it to any trading site anytime soon? Seems Im the third highest miner on a scrypt mining pool with 2 780's and thats not very reassuring : /.


----------



## korruptedkaos

whoo hooo!



Free Riding those waves to the max!


----------



## incog

So what's the new coin to mine? maxcoin? leafcoin? nutcoin??


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> whoo hooo!
> 
> Free Riding those waves to the max!


Youre welcome.
Just tell me when you want me to get Doge through the roof. These things happen when I sell all of my coins it seems.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Youre welcome.
> Just tell me when you want me to get Doge through the roof. These things happen when I sell all of my coins it seems.


Never! I hate that stupid coin lol. Die Doge Die!


----------



## RAFFY

Yeah whats the 411 on the Nut or Coinye?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Never! I hate that stupid coin lol. Die Doge Die!


Why would you want the most profitable coin for the last couple months to die?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yeah whats the 411 on the Nut or Coinye?
> Why would you want the most profitable coin for the last couple months to die?


because its silly & boring now! Im fed up with it tbh


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> because its silly & boring now! Im fed up with it tbh


Dude. Its okay to be confused. Its all _*very science*_.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> because its silly & boring now! Im fed up with it tbh


How is it silly and boring making money over fist with DOGE?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> How is it silly and boring making money over fist with DOGE?


I feel like I needed a change, so I went for the Nuts. Got tired of doing DOGEs.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Dude. Its okay to be confused. Its all _*very science*_.


who's confused? much science, happy shib valentine's, No wow, such troll!



Doge!


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> who's confused? much science, happy shib valentine's, No wow, such troll!
> 
> 
> 
> Doge!


I can see how people who mined 50k doges with something macguyver could build with 2 acorns and a spatula is happy with it atm.



Sorry, just had to.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I feel like I needed a change, so I went for the Nuts. Got tired of doing DOGEs.


Same here I have a decent stash saved up but switch back to DOGE for the past couple weeks. Any word on NUTS or COINYE hitting a good exchange?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> I can see how people who mined 50k doges with something macguyver could build with 2 acorns and a spatula is happy with it atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just had to.


ive seen that before lol


















very funny though!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Same here I have a decent stash saved up but switch back to DOGE for the past couple weeks. Any word on NUTS or COINYE hitting a good exchange?


Not yet. I do have a website on a virtual server with unlimited bandwidth though. ocbits.net


----------



## RAFFY

And the DOGE dump begins!


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> And the DOGE dump begins!


Naw, its just the bitcoin value skyrocketing again. Swap your fiats-coins for bitcoins and resell at BTC = 680ish.


----------



## Roulette Run

If anybody has votes, Nutcoin is just 6 votes shy of passing Peseta Coin, that would put us into the top 25 coins waiting to be added to this exchange: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> And the DOGE dump begins!


I figured this would happen after the halving. I'm still holding as I expect it to be pumped above 300 in the not too distant future.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Naw, its just the bitcoin value skyrocketing again. Swap your fiats-coins for bitcoins and resell at BTC = 680ish.


This. A lot of people have been missing the conversion and actual fiat cost. Sure Doge spiked to 300, but it's value in USD for most of yesterday was around $.0015 each. It did climb to $.00185 or so which is the highest it's been in a long time but due to BTC and LTC being so low I'm sure a lot of people actually lost potential money by not doing the conversion. If you just play the ratios it'll work out eventually as you end up with more BTC or LTC for the same Doge and wait for them to climb again.


----------



## thrgk

what's everyone mining since doge is done? any good alt coins?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I figured this would happen after the halving. I'm still holding as I expect it to be pumped above 300 in the not too distant future.


I think it will too but I'm waiting to my DOGE until it hits a new bottom before it pumps up again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If anybody has votes, Nutcoin is just 6 votes shy of passing Peseta Coin, that would put us into the top 25 coins waiting to be added to this exchange: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


I'll vote now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Naw, its just the bitcoin value skyrocketing again. Swap your fiats-coins for bitcoins and resell at BTC = 680ish.


BTC will go a lot higher than 680 once this whole Russian situation smooths out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what's everyone mining since doge is done? any good alt coins?


I don't think DOGE is over at all. The rewards have been cut in half but so has the difficulty.


----------



## charliew

I think DOGE is just suffering since the popularity of mining it took a dive. As soon as it mellows out people will realize its harder to get, therefore worth more.

At least Im hoping. Just bought in for your sake guys, this means itll tank soon so you can buy in too







.

EDIT: There, now Im all in on DOGE. Make sure to watch it take a dive and compliment me on taking one for the team.


----------



## thrgk

Yea true. I was mining leaf coin overnight but then coin wars changed again so idk what to mine.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If anybody has votes, Nutcoin is just 6 votes shy of passing Peseta Coin, that would put us into the top 25 coins waiting to be added to this exchange: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


Done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea true. I was mining leaf coin overnight but then coin wars changed again so idk what to mine.


Coinwarz always changes so quick, I look at it sometimes now, but it seems almost every time I refresh a new coin is on top. Not sure how people find out which is the next coin to mine thats likely to make the most profit.


----------



## Vinnces

MAX need to dive again so I can go in at .00020.


----------



## Nickyvida

Hi guys am new to mining.. have a few questions...

So i heard about this mining craze online and i thought i'd get into the scene (Is it too late with the price fluctuations?) but i dont know where to start.

I only have a dedicated pc to spare which is my own gaming com but i heard that i need something beefier than that which will come later when i move to maxwell.

Specs: i7-4770k @ 4.2ghz

Ref GTX 780 stock GPU

Seasonic XP1000W PSU

2133MHZ 8GB ram Gskill

Is it advisable to mine using this com and how much could i get theoretically against electrical consumption?


----------



## Playapplepie

Any consensus of a coin to mine? I'm still chugging along with LiteCoin but the value is falling and the difficulty is rising.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hi guys am new to mining.. have a few questions...
> 
> So i heard about this mining craze online and i thought i'd get into the scene (Is it too late with the price fluctuations?) but i dont know where to start.
> 
> I only have a dedicated pc to spare which is my own gaming com but i heard that i need something beefier than that which will come later when i move to maxwell.
> 
> Specs: i7-4770k @ 4.2ghz
> 
> Ref GTX 780 stock GPU
> 
> Seasonic XP1000W PSU
> 
> 2133MHZ 8GB ram Gskill
> 
> Is it advisable to mine using this com and how much could i get theoretically against electrical consumption?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> MAX need to dive again so I can go in at .00020.


There are good PTS miners for Nvidia. Overkill PSU you have there for 1 card btw, get another 780







.

Also, atm youll get about 1 pts every 2 days (maybe 1,5 PTS). Thats about around 5-7 dollards a day at current value.
How much your power cost is depends on how much you pay for electricity ofc.
Also factor in the lowered lifetime of your gpu etc... its not much.

I started out on 2 780s last week mainly to get a "investment free" way of trying out trading. Turns out its fun as hell!

Try to set up a PTS-miner at ypool using arCUDAminer 1.0c.

"arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -o http://ypool.net:8082 -u WORKERNAME -p WORKERPW -m avx
pause"

Just give it a shot







.

EDIT: Yep.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Any consensus of a coin to mine? I'm still chugging along with LiteCoin but the value is falling and the difficulty is rising.


So DOGEcoins are prolly turning around soon. Too bad someone blocked the sales at 250 by selling 10BTC of DOGE at BTER.
Given the low volume over there that means nothing over 250 today probably







.

Was hoping on swapping it for PTS at 275ish.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> So DOGEcoins are prolly turning around soon. Too bad someone blocked the sales at 250 by selling 10BTC of DOGE at BTER.
> Given the low volume over there that means nothing over 250 today probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Was hoping on swapping it for PTS at 275ish.


I think I stopped mining Doge because I could not get my wallet to sync. It would just keep lapsing over blocks when syncing. I tried a newer version and that did nothing better.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I think I stopped mining Doge because I could not get my wallet to sync. It would just keep lapsing over blocks when syncing. I tried a newer version and that did nothing better.


You can PPLNS right onto your trading-site methinks mate







. Seeing as Im allknowing and all, youd might wanna start mining DOGE again.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> There are good PTS miners for Nvidia. Overkill PSU you have there for 1 card btw, get another 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, atm youll get about 1 pts every 2 days (maybe 1,5 PTS). Thats about around 5-7 dollards a day at current value.
> How much your power cost is depends on how much you pay for electricity ofc.
> Also factor in the lowered lifetime of your gpu etc... its not much.
> 
> I started out on 2 780s last week mainly to get a "investment free" way of trying out trading. Turns out its fun as hell!
> 
> Try to set up a PTS-miner at ypool using arCUDAminer 1.0c.
> 
> "arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -o http://ypool.net:8082 -u WORKERNAME -p WORKERPW -m avx
> pause"
> 
> Just give it a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: Yep.


Hmm i actually bought that psu in anticipation for 20nm gpus. The 780 is just something to tide me over until its released. Im hoping to make some extra cash to go towards20 nm cards. You mentioned gpu degradation? Will it be that hard on the 780 itself even with the fan ramped up to maximum?

How do i actually get started mining though? not very sure if there's anything i need to do beforehand or something else as im a total newbie at it.

Thanks


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hmm i actually bought that psu in anticipation for 20nm gpus. The 780 is just something to tide me over until its released. Im hoping to make some extra cash to go towards20 nm cards. You mentioned gpu degradation? Will it be that hard on the 780 itself even with the fan ramped up to maximum?
> 
> How do i actually get started mining though? not very sure if there's anything i need to do beforehand or something else as im a total newbie at it.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/

Everything you need to know







.

Also, 780s overclocked kicks the behind of everything you throw at it at human resolutions. I bought 1, got a deal too good to say no to on another. And now Im sort of content.

About the degradation tho, its no harder than 24/7 gaming to be frank, but that might be a bit. Nobody knows







.
Keep under 80c imo.

A big part of the "cost" side of mining is the time you need to invest in learning what the heck youre doing. But if youre intrested and think its fun thats not really a cost imo, and in that case its profitable (however little).

Its all a risk, the market could crash in 15 minutes leaving some people at a 25k deficit while youre trollolololing around. Or it could skyrocket into a 2k bitcoin at the end of 2014, leaving said 25k investor a rich, rich, rich lad.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/
> 
> Everything you need to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, 780s overclocked kicks the behind of everything you throw at it at human resolutions. I bought 1, got a deal too good to say no to on another. And now Im sort of content.
> 
> About the degradation tho, its no harder than 24/7 gaming to be frank, but that might be a bit. Nobody knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Keep under 80c imo.
> 
> A big part of the "cost" side of mining is the time you need to invest in learning what the heck youre doing. But if youre intrested and think its fun thats not really a cost imo, and in that case its profitable (however little).
> 
> Its all a risk, the market could crash in 15 minutes leaving some people at a 25k deficit while youre trollolololing around. Or it could skyrocket into a 2k bitcoin at the end of 2014, leaving said 25k investor a rich, rich, rich lad.


Thanks for the link.
By deficit you mean electricity cost if mining value crashes or is it something else?

i better jump in while its still hot in that case.


----------



## thrgk

i guess ill mine leafcoin for a bit? is protoshares still worth it? dont know which else to do


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> By deficit you mean electricity cost if mining value crashes or is it something else?
> 
> i better jump in while its still hot in that case.


Well if mining turns out to be a bummer, miners can sell their **** and still earn some money. Investors who just buy to trade lose all their money.

Bitcoins were down at 100 dollar a while back, thats 1/6 of what it is now. Just today its jumped like 10-20% up.

Its basically ULTRA VOLATILE currency trading. With funny dog-memes and a great community







.

EDIT: Also, its not that "hot". If you go in thinking this is a fresh market youd be mistaken. You SHOULD also think that its a lot more high-risk than it is if you do that. Start by googling and watching videos etc.

EDIT2: Spelling. Im swedish and semi-drunk. Dont hate.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Well if mining turns out to be a bummer, miners can sell their **** and still earn some money. Investors who just buy to trade lose all their money.
> 
> Bitcoins were down at 100 dollar a while back, thats 1/6 of what it is now. Just today its jumped like 10-20% up.
> 
> Its basically ULTRA VOLATILE currency trading. With funny dog-memes and a great community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ah i see. sounds like investing in shares

I'll give it a go right now and i'll report back.


----------



## Roulette Run

That worked out well, I started mining Emeralds a few hours ago, I got paid out my first 25 coins, took them straight into Criptsy and sold them on a bounce and took them and bought Doge on a low, now all I gotta do is hope Doge comes back up reasonably soon.


----------



## xXPeonXx

Hey Fellas, I need some input from the veteran miners we have here. I have been mining for a few months on a pair of 7970s and a 6950 that I had in the house. I have already made ROI on those and am now looking at making a pretty hefty investment (in my world of finance anyhow) into building a 6 card setup. I don't pay for electricity and am looking at going full in on some 290x's, before you blast me for it not being hash/$ logical...hear me out.

I'm looking at roughly 5k in out of pocket cost to put the machine together and get it up and running (I have a lead on a handful of them at $599 still). If everything stays healthy and mines at 900+ per card like it should, I'm looking at 80-85 day ROI. If everything crashes the next day, I can still get money out of the 290x cards due to other people still being interested in that particular line for other than mining, whereas if I were to go with say a 270 and build multiple stacks of them, I would end up stuck with 18 of those suckers to sell off and probably take a bigger loss trying to get rid of a mid-line at best card.

The other concern is cubic footage...I'm trying to keep the footprint relatively small since this is running in my existing server room and I don't want to tie up a whole section just on bringing in mining machines...I have a business to run afterall







.

Input and suggestions are encouraged - let me know if I am way off base or if it makes sense to stay with the upper-tier cards here.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXPeonXx*
> 
> Hey Fellas, I need some input from the veteran miners we have here. I have been mining for a few months on a pair of 7970s and a 6950 that I had in the house. I have already made ROI on those and am now looking at making a pretty hefty investment (in my world of finance anyhow) into building a 6 card setup. I don't pay for electricity and am looking at going full in on some 290x's, before you blast me for it not being hash/$ logical...hear me out.
> 
> I'm looking at roughly 5k in out of pocket cost to put the machine together and get it up and running (I have a lead on a handful of them at $599 still). If everything stays healthy and mines at 900+ per card like it should, I'm looking at 80-85 day ROI. If everything crashes the next day, I can still get money out of the 290x cards due to other people still being interested in that particular line for other than mining, whereas if I were to go with say a 270 and build multiple stacks of them, I would end up stuck with 18 of those suckers to sell off and probably take a bigger loss trying to get rid of a mid-line at best card.
> 
> The other concern is cubic footage...I'm trying to keep the footprint relatively small since this is running in my existing server room and I don't want to tie up a whole section just on bringing in mining machines...I have a business to run afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Input and suggestions are encouraged - let me know if I am way off base or if it makes sense to stay with the upper-tier cards here.


That rig would need some aperage too mate. Maybe its smarted to go with 2x 3x 290x rigs to spread out the power usage? Also you can skip risers and go 3x on a mobo with 2x 140mm fans blowing in between them.


----------



## xXPeonXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> That rig would need some aperage too mate. Maybe its smarted to go with 2x 3x 290x rigs to spread out the power usage? Also you can skip risers and go 3x on a mobo with 2x 140mm fans blowing in between them.


Amperage isn't an issue, my server room has 2 dedicated panels in it, I will just run a drop from one of the other outlets, I will have to be 2x PSU's to run that rig anyhow. So, 3x 290x on one breaker, then 3x 290x + base system on another breaker. There are some perks to having our business in an old dialup ISP building. They ran enough power to supply dialup on super old inefficient machines for about 200k users and had some old AT&T fiber to copper conversion systems installed.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXPeonXx*
> 
> Amperage isn't an issue, my server room has 2 dedicated panels in it, I will just run a drop from one of the other outlets, I will have to be 2x PSU's to run that rig anyhow. So, 3x 290x on one breaker, then 3x 290x + base system on another breaker. There are some perks to having our business in an old dialup ISP building. They ran enough power to supply dialup on super old inefficient machines for about 200k users and had some old AT&T fiber to copper conversion systems installed.


You say you don't pay for electricity now but what happenes when your usage suddenly jumps up 1500kw / month?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Spelling. Im swedish and semi-drunk. Dont hate.


That made me smile. Your Swedish, semi-drunk spelling is still better than 3/4 of the internet's.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> You say you don't pay for electricity now but what happenes when your usage suddenly jumps up 1500kw / month?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXPeonXx*
> 
> Amperage isn't an issue, my server room has 2 dedicated panels in it, I will just run a drop from one of the other outlets, I will have to be 2x PSU's to run that rig anyhow. So, 3x 290x on one breaker, then 3x 290x + base system on another breaker. There are some perks to having our business in an old dialup ISP building. They ran enough power to supply dialup on super old inefficient machines for about 200k users and had some old AT&T fiber to copper conversion systems installed.


I think he means his fuses wont go popcorn on him if he plugs in 2600w of psus in an outlet. Not that hes not paying for wattage







.


----------



## xXPeonXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> You say you don't pay for electricity now but what happenes when your usage suddenly jumps up 1500kw / month?


I mean our electricity is build into a lease agreement and there is no specification on power draw. We have consolidated from 25 servers down to 5 through virtualization and are using a fraction of what we were before, I'm just bringing us back up to old usage standards if you want to look at it from that perspective


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXPeonXx*
> 
> I mean our electricity is build into a lease agreement and there is no specification on power draw. We have consolidated from 25 servers down to 5 through virtualization and are using a fraction of what we were before, I'm just bringing us back up to old usage standards if you want to look at it from that perspective


OK that makes sense. I've just heard stories of people who thought they had free electricity only to find out once they started to use a lot of it, it was no longer free...lol.


----------



## taafe

How do I know what coin to mine? Just look on coinwarz and select the highest? I was gonna start mining dogecoin but it's gone from 18 days for 1 btc to 35 days for 1 btc. Is anyone mining feather coin?


----------



## Nickyvida

hi. Just a stupid question. I download pts wallet already. How do i get it to sync to my ypool?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXPeonXx*
> 
> Hey Fellas, I need some input from the veteran miners we have here. I have been mining for a few months on a pair of 7970s and a 6950 that I had in the house. I have already made ROI on those and am now looking at making a pretty hefty investment (in my world of finance anyhow) into building a 6 card setup. I don't pay for electricity and am looking at going full in on some 290x's, before you blast me for it not being hash/$ logical...hear me out.
> 
> I'm looking at roughly 5k in out of pocket cost to put the machine together and get it up and running (I have a lead on a handful of them at $599 still). If everything stays healthy and mines at 900+ per card like it should, I'm looking at 80-85 day ROI. If everything crashes the next day, I can still get money out of the 290x cards due to other people still being interested in that particular line for other than mining, whereas if I were to go with say a 270 and build multiple stacks of them, I would end up stuck with 18 of those suckers to sell off and probably take a bigger loss trying to get rid of a mid-line at best card.
> 
> The other concern is cubic footage...I'm trying to keep the footprint relatively small since this is running in my existing server room and I don't want to tie up a whole section just on bringing in mining machines...I have a business to run afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Input and suggestions are encouraged - let me know if I am way off base or if it makes sense to stay with the upper-tier cards here.


I would say the best cards to use are upper end, 280x and higher. Your idea makes sense, to keep a smaller footprint, and the resale-ability of those cards will stick. As long as your power situation is solid, then all you have to worry about is cooling. Go for it.


----------



## incog

sigh, why is litecoin like €11 now when it was €20+ a month ago or something ?

when the hell is litecoin going to go up again?


----------



## Nhb93

I picked such a good time to start mining...









Prices are down on everything right now. Wish I had bought some BTC at that dip last night, it went up $100+ since I last looked.


----------



## charliew

Hmm everyone wants doge to go skyrocket, but since EVERYONE in the western world is buying DOGECOIN at 250, the value will never increase :|.

Stop buying dogecoin, let nature take its course!


----------



## Rickles

If I was to start mining this weekend, as a new miner, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Hmm everyone wants doge to go skyrocket, but since EVERYONE in the western world is buying DOGECOIN at 250, the value will never increase :|.
> 
> Stop buying dogecoin, let nature take its course!


.... Ummm what?!? I do not know if this is a misunderstanding of how markets work or if you accidently typed the opposite of what you mean... If you want the prices to rise you BUY BUY BUY! In order for prices to rise you need people to quit selling off their DOGE at 250, that will cause a shortage, causing prices to rise. If a lot of people are selling, then prices fall. This is why panic sellers screw a lot of markets up when it comes to crypto.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> .... Ummm what?!? I do not know if this is a misunderstanding of how markets work or if you accidently typed the opposite of what you mean... If you want the prices to rise you BUY BUY BUY! In order for prices to rise you need people to quit selling off their DOGE at 250, that will cause a shortage, causing prices to rise. If a lot of people are selling, then prices fall. This is why panic sellers screw a lot of markets up when it comes to crypto.


Yes... small type on my side







. STOP SELLING at 250 ofc.


----------



## ccRicers

I'm making decent gains on Maxcoin now. I missed the overnight rise, but I bought some more MAX at 0.004 BTC. The rise is slower but more controlled this time.


----------



## Nhb93

Hmm, getting 70 less khash on one of my 270's for some reason. Not the biggest deal, since I'm more waiting for doge to rise than anything right now.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Does Maxcoin require a special version of CGminer? Or can I mine it using GUIminer? all I get is stales now... Switching over the mining software on all my machines would be a pain...


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Does Maxcoin require a special version of CGminer? Or can I mine it using GUIminer? all I get is stales now... Switching over the mining software on all my machines would be a pain...


Ya, you need to grab the cgminer from here http://max.1gh.com/


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Ya, you need to grab the cgminer from here http://max.1gh.com/


What is the current profitability? Looks like the Hashrates seem different for the coin. What is your hashrate on a scryptcoin and how much BTC do you make per that per day?

What are people seeing in MAX/day on equiv 1 mhash on scrypt basically


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> If I was to start mining this weekend, as a new miner, what would you guys recommend?


I recommend you the titanium ore


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> I recommend you the titanium ore


DOGECOIN > Titanium ore every day of the week mate.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What is the current profitability? Looks like the Hashrates seem different for the coin. What is your hashrate on a scryptcoin and how much BTC do you make per that per day?
> 
> What are people seeing in MAX/day on equiv 1 mhash on scrypt basically


I get 300mhash/s on my 7950. No idea on profibablity but someone I think mentioned 750mhash/s gets you 15 coins per 24 hours? Don't quote me on it though lol.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> I get 300mhash/s on my 7950. No idea on profibablity but someone I think mentioned 750mhash/s gets you 15 coins per 24 hours? Don't quote me on it though lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Does Maxcoin require a special version of CGminer? Or can I mine it using GUIminer? all I get is stales now... Switching over the mining software on all my machines would be a pain...


Sssshhhhhhh! quite!









blkdoutgsxr why did you not start hours ago when I said?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Sssshhhhhhh! quite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blkdoutgsxr why did you not start hours ago when I said?


You know I thought you meant the Anti Kaiser Coin when you said that earlier lol.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not so sure I like these cards, I got 5 of them installed; The sixth riser is bad unfortunately. Here is what I have noticed so far...
> 
> These cards have tiny fans on them... They do not cool the card well and overclocking is not going to be a possibility without extra fans, luckily I ordered some fans today. That being said, the fans that are on the card are extremely quiet, which is good because I have to run them at 100% to not top 80C at stock clocks.... I might try out another card if at all possible... I love my MSI cards
> 
> Edit: oh yea, my hashrates. I am just sitting at stock settings now because I am tired and don't want to mess with the cooling situation right now. I get around 412 Khash, pretty consistently across all cards. I think they are capable of 450khash with better cooling though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ok! I might have to rethink them then!
> 
> they have msi 270x's for £15 more each. I was leaning towards them a bit more tbh.
> 
> Its just the damn amount of PCI-e connectors on the spare psu's I have though, not enough for 270x's really!


Ok so I changed the "Powertune" setting in the config to -20, and it drops the voltage used to 1.175 (vs 1.215), which in turn, using the _"auto-fan" : true_ setting has kept the temps at 76 (target is 77) with less than 100% fan speed, while still running the 975 / 1400 clocks. Intensity is only at 17 though, so my hash rates are at 380 rather than 413. So I think modding the bios for the voltage is very viable and probably necessary for these cards for mining.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> You know I thought you meant the Anti Kaiser Coin when you said that earlier lol.


Shhhhh! just keep quite!









Silence I kill you!









nah I just don't want everyone & his granny jumping on it


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Shhhhh! just keep quite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silence I kill you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah I just don't want everyone & his granny jumping on it


Pretty sure it's already too late for that considering the volume.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Pretty sure it's already too late for that considering the volume.


you mean not enough volume? hence why the price is climbing?










anyway its all over now max is dead! not worth it blah blah blah,


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Ok so I changed the "Powertune" setting in the config to -20, and it drops the voltage used to 1.175 (vs 1.215), which in turn, using the _"auto-fan" : true_ setting has kept the temps at 76 (target is 77) with less than 100% fan speed, while still running the 975 / 1400 clocks. Intensity is only at 17 though, so my hash rates are at 380 rather than 413. So I think modding the bios for the voltage is very viable and probably necessary for these cards for mining.


Moved the intensity back to 19 (which is what a lot of people on that mining hardware comparison use) and the hash rates go back up to ~410-413 steady, but without the increase in temps. My temps are holding steady at 76C with the highest fan percentage on my cards at 75%, and the clocks are at 950 / 1400 now. Just a heads up to those in here with 270s and cooling issues.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Moved the intensity back to 19 (which is what a lot of people on that mining hardware comparison use) and the hash rates go back up to ~410-413 steady, but without the increase in temps. My temps are holding steady at 76C with the highest fan percentage on my cards at 75%, and the clocks are at 950 / 1400 now. Just a heads up to those in here with 270s and cooling issues.


cheers for the info maian

think im going to go with the msi 270x's, one of the psu's I have is single rail, so I should be able to use some molex to pcie cables


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> you mean not enough volume? hence why the price is climbing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway its all over now max is dead! not worth it blah blah blah,


Weird tho how max was so low volume and then BAM 300%! Dogecoin has been high volume forever. Half the internet is buying at 250 and its still just sinking like a rock. I told you it'd sink when I bought it







. Some happy campers are loading on Doges for 235 right now and I havent gotten a single donation! :|


----------



## Buttermilk

I'm in the club


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Weird tho how max was so low volume and then BAM 300%! Dogecoin has been high volume forever. Half the internet is buying at 250 and its still just sinking like a rock. I told you it'd sink when I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Some happy campers are loading on Doges for 235 right now and I havent gotten a single donation! :|


You must have bad karma? go donate $10 to charity









and maybe your luck will change.









Karma's Costly when your on the wrong side of it.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> You must have bad karma? go donate $10 to charity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe your luck will change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma's Costly when your on the wrong side of it.


Neaaaah... Id rather just use my magic crystal ball and give you guys tips.

Still hoping for 265-280 when I wake up tomorrow. Lettin 'murica do the pushing while I sleep







.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttermilk*
> 
> I'm in the club


Welcome!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Neaaaah... Id rather just use my magic crystal ball and give you guys tips.
> 
> Still hoping for 265-280 when I wake up tomorrow. Lettin 'murica do the pushing while I sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


your crystal ball is bit wonky! is it upside down?

haha, do everything opposite to Charliew


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> your crystal ball is bit wonky! is it upside down?
> 
> haha, do everything opposite to Charliew


Idd thats the general idea







.

Ill tell you tomorrow when I dump my Doges so you all know to buy in









EDIT: 2 hour round at coinedpool doing MAXcoins atm. What the helling hell?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Found a cool profit/loss calculator for trading on exchanges. http://tradeli.st/

@ivanlabrie can you add it to OP? Or if you know of a different/better one can you post? I was thinking of building one of these calculators, but figured I would search and see if anything existed beforehand.

Found another cool site, you can setup a portfolio and track your profit/loss, seems to have some integration with the large exchanges too. Free accounts are available as well as paid versions if you are a serious trader. http://www.coinreporting.com/


----------



## taafe

How do I power pci e riser cables?


----------



## Bluemustang

Ok what is up with cryptsy. I transferred some coins in over 1.5 hours ago and they still havnt shown up!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> How do I power pci e riser cables?


They have to be "powered risers", you buy them that way. Most come with an extra Molex adapter wired into the riser cable so you can give it supplemental power.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm not nuts, I just grabbed the Abby Normal brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be old enough to know about Young Frankenstein.


What hump?!

Mel brooks is a genius.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Something tells me it was b/w, even though it came out in the 1970's, it's a Mel Brooks movie, if you've ever seen Blazing Saddles, Kings of Comedy or History of the World... Part 1, those are the ones I can name off the top of my head, but Young Frankenstein is actually a comedy with tons of famous comedic actors in it, both male and female. It's a classic, again, well worth your time and dime (American $.10 piece) to see.


It was in fact. I actually just watched what was basically a self narrated documentary on Mr. Brooks. He almost didn't get funding for that movie because he wanted the b/w route.

It's crazy that he's in his 90s but is still sharp as a tack and witty as every. He was actually talking about how he was fighting in WWII and started singing some song in the trenches somewhere and had the nazis cracking up.

He is quite a character.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They have to be "powered risers", you buy them that way. Most come with an extra Molex adapter wired into the riser cable so you can give it supplemental power.


I have the powered riser already but can I just use one molex and link the 3 gpu's up? I.e psu to gpu 1 to gpu 2 to gpu 3? Or do I need to take a separate molex to each gpu so that at the psu I will have 3 separate connections for each gpu?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They have to be "powered risers", you buy them that way. Most come with an extra Molex adapter wired into the riser cable so you can give it supplemental power.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the powered riser already but can I just use one molex and link the 3 gpu's up? I.e psu to gpu 1 to gpu 2 to gpu 3? Or do I need to take a separate molex to each gpu so that at the psu I will have 3 separate connections for each gpu?
Click to expand...

Depends on the PSU, if it is a single rail power supply then it won't matter which molex you plug it into, they could even be daisy-chained as you are suggesting. If the PSU has multiple 12v rails then you would probably want to split the load between them. I'm not sure how you could determine that, but usually a PSU will have 2 or more strings of molex connectors, possibly each string will be on a separate rail (if it is a multi rail design), just my guess on that though.


----------



## Bluemustang

So has cryptsy stole my leafcoins as i feared from reading all the bad reviews on them? I would have used another exchange except i havnt seen leaf listed on any other exchanges. Been 3.5 hours now since i sent them in.


----------



## iCrap

thought this was pretty good lol:


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So has cryptsy stole my leafcoins as i feared from reading all the bad reviews on them? I would have used another exchange except i havnt seen leaf listed on any other exchanges. Been 3.5 hours now since i sent them in.


No they did not steal your coins.... It takes longer for new people to deposit coins, and when volumes are high it can take a bit longer. If you are really concerned about where your coins are file a ticket or post in the topic on this forum for those who have issues. PCSarge is a rep, if I'm not mistaken anyways, and is here to help.


----------



## RAFFY

I don't see why you guys aren't using coinedup.com. Ever since they updated and upgraded their servers a couple weeks ago they have been lightning fast. I would give them a second chance guys or a first chance if you haven't used them.


----------



## CravinR1

Coinedup seems to have higher fees than coins-e. Or was it bter


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Nice, just did three transfers to Cryptsy and all got confirmed in my balance within 15min - about 10 confirms on the chain. Normally the average was about 6-9 hrs regardless of of confirms. Unfortunately this won't last.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> thought this was pretty good lol:


I hope to god that the dog in DOGE and its original owners have been paid.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Has anyone gotten their MaxCoin wallet to work? Mine will not sync, if I create a conf file for the addnode, the wallet crashes...


----------



## lightsout

I installed the bitcoin wallet last night, and over night it downloaded 14gb's worth of data, almost maxed out my little 64gb ssd. Is this normal? Its tons of .dat files.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I installed the bitcoin wallet last night, and over night it downloaded 14gb's worth of data, almost maxed out my little 64gb ssd. Is this normal? Its tons of .dat files.


Delete that but save the wallet.dat if you have money in it . I use multibit it is a lot smaller. It works the same but doesnt download the whole chain.


----------



## note235

anyone know why I get almost zero WU with this conf doing vert-cgminer?
Radeon 270
{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://panda.nitro.org:3338",
"user" : "swaneon.1",
"pass" : "pppp"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://panda.nitro.org:3338",
"user" : "swaneon.1",
"pass" : "pppp"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://panda.nitro.org:3338",
"user" : "swaneon.1",
"pass" : "pppp"
}
],

"auto-fan" : true,
"gpu-engine" : "1100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250",
"gpu-powertune" : "0",
"gpu-vddc" : "1.125",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"temp-target" : "70",
"intensity" : "12",
"thread-concurrency" : "4448",
"worksize" : "256",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can somebody tell me wth I'm doing wrong keeps saying I need to add at least one server pool.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333",
> "user" : "mfLfzRPSCzgaHSEBLh355bfQvnj6XPzViL,
> "pass" : "x"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "9",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "0",
> "thread-concurrency" : "20400",
> "shaders" : "0",
> "gpu-engine" : "1050",
> "gpu-fan" : "0-85",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1450",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "temp-overheat" : "85",
> "temp-target" : "75",
> "api-mcast-port" : "4028",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "1",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "30",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
> "device" : "0"
> }


Hmmm everything looks good. The only thing I could think of is sometimes I have to remove the stratum part from the URL so that it would just be maxpool.1gh.com:17333 on yours. Also, there is no " after your user name. And the "," at the end of the pool list is on the same line as the "[" on mine so it's:

Code:



Code:


],
"scrypt" : true,

IDK if that would do anything though but it's all I can think of. I think it's the lack of " after your username that it messing it up, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> anyone know why I get almost zero WU with this conf doing vert-cgminer?
> Radeon 270


Do you have over 4gb of RAM? Did you lower your GPU engine and thread concurrency relative to your normal scrypt settings?


----------



## thrgk

u guys still mining doge? still trying to find a good coin


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can somebody tell me wth I'm doing wrong keeps saying I need to add at least one server pool.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333",
> "user" : "mfLfzRPSCzgaHSEBLh355bfQvnj6XPzViL,
> "pass" : "x"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "9",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "0",
> "thread-concurrency" : "20400",
> "shaders" : "0",
> "gpu-engine" : "1050",
> "gpu-fan" : "0-85",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1450",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "temp-overheat" : "85",
> "temp-target" : "75",
> "api-mcast-port" : "4028",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "1",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "30",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
> "device" : "0"
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm everything looks good. The only thing I could think of is sometimes I have to remove the stratum part from the URL so that it would just be maxpool.1gh.com:17333 on yours. Also, there is no " after your user name. And the "," at the end of the pool list is on the same line as the "[" on mine so it's:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ],
> "scrypt" : true,
> 
> IDK if that would do anything though but it's all I can think of. I think it's the lack of " after your username that it messing it up, though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> anyone know why I get almost zero WU with this conf doing vert-cgminer?
> Radeon 270
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have over 4gb of RAM? Did you lower your GPU engine and thread concurrency relative to your normal scrypt settings?
Click to expand...

Thanks Bro, you were right. Messed with guiminer earlier and it caught it for me. CMD line is not my thing lol, getting better.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Has anyone gotten their MaxCoin wallet to work? Mine will not sync, if I create a conf file for the addnode, the wallet crashes...


Just dump it at MCXNow. Less of a hassle.


----------



## Nhb93

I don't understand how my doge was worth .0707 when it was at 206, but now at 236 it's only worth .068. Odd. Seriously wish I had sold in the 290'
s when it was there.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Just dump it at MCXNow. Less of a hassle.


That works for now, but I'm not sure I'm thrilled about holding volumes of MAX on an online account. You better believe that MCX will be targeted because people are all storing their MAX on there.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Start by reading the "Read Me" file of cgminer or whatever other miner you might be using.


That read me is a convoluted mess.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Hmmm everything looks good. The only thing I could think of is sometimes I have to remove the stratum part from the URL so that it would just be maxpool.1gh.com:17333 on yours. Also, there is no " after your user name. And the "," at the end of the pool list is on the same line as the "[" on mine so it's:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ],
> "scrypt" : true,
> 
> IDK if that would do anything though but it's all I can think of. I think it's the lack of " after your username that it messing it up, though.
> Do you have over 4gb of RAM? Did you lower your GPU engine and thread concurrency relative to your normal scrypt settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Hmmm everything looks good. The only thing I could think of is sometimes I have to remove the stratum part from the URL so that it would just be maxpool.1gh.com:17333 on yours. Also, there is no " after your user name. And the "," at the end of the pool list is on the same line as the "[" on mine so it's:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ],
> "scrypt" : true,
> 
> IDK if that would do anything though but it's all I can think of. I think it's the lack of " after your username that it messing it up, though.
> Do you have over 4gb of RAM? Did you lower your GPU engine and thread concurrency relative to your normal scrypt settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> u guys still mining doge? still trying to find a good coin


Yes all my rigs have a min. of 8


----------



## Nickyvida

sorry for the stupid question.

Is it worth to mine @ protoshares using cudaminer?
Mining using a single 780 right now. Have about 1630.0000 cpm so far and 0.26 PTS

what can i do with the pts once i manage to break 1.0 pts?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> sorry for the stupid question.
> 
> Is it worth to mine @ protoshares using cudaminer?
> Mining using a single 780 right now. Have about 1630.0000 cpm so far and 0.26 PTS
> 
> what can i do with the pts once i manage to break 1.0 pts?


Send it over to BTer and trade it to BTC?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Send it over to BTer and trade it to BTC?


oh i see. Sorry im still kinda new to this at the moment.

so to speak, i trade 1 pts for btc? or is it better to accumulate more pts and then dump them into btc?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Send it over to BTer and trade it to BTC?
> 
> 
> 
> oh i see. Sorry im still kinda new to this at the moment.
> 
> so to speak, i trade 1 pts for btc? or is it better to accumulate more pts and then dump them into btc?
Click to expand...

Thats up to you. BTC price has been bouncing around lately. But if you do hold onto the PTS I would keep an eye on the price. Because if it tanks your stuck with them.

I personally trade to btc quickly because I am trying to build up hardware quickly.

Trust me though I'm new too been at this for like a week. You'll learn fast


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats up to you. BTC price has been bouncing around lately. But if you do hold onto the PTS I would keep an eye on the price. Because if it tanks your stuck with them.
> 
> I personally trade to btc quickly because I am trying to build up hardware quickly.
> 
> Trust me though I'm new too been at this for like a week. You'll learn fast


Thanks!

i see. yeah im hoping to make some extra cash towards maxwell as well so i jumped in. Which pool of pts will automatically pay out once it reaches 1.0? i see two pools( one is balance and one is unconfirmed)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats up to you. BTC price has been bouncing around lately. But if you do hold onto the PTS I would keep an eye on the price. Because if it tanks your stuck with them.
> 
> I personally trade to btc quickly because I am trying to build up hardware quickly.
> 
> Trust me though I'm new too been at this for like a week. You'll learn fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> i see. yeah im hoping to make some extra cash towards maxwell as well so i jumped in. Which pool of pts will automatically pay out once it reaches 1.0? i see two pools( one is balance and one is unconfirmed)
Click to expand...

The unconfirmed will eventually become confirmed. When confirmed hits 1.0 it will pay out if thats what you have it set to.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> The unconfirmed will eventually become confirmed. When confirmed hits 1.0 it will pay out if thats what you have it set to.


so if the unconfirmed hits 1.0 it converts it into 1.0 confirmed and payout so to speak?

Or it converts into confirmed while mining on the go?

Im still mining but the unconfirmed hasnt converted and added into confirmed pool for quite a long while but the UC pool is increasing. is that something to worry about?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> The unconfirmed will eventually become confirmed. When confirmed hits 1.0 it will pay out if thats what you have it set to.
> 
> 
> 
> so if the unconfirmed hits 1.0 it converts it into 1.0 confirmed and payout so to speak?
> 
> Or it converts into confirmed while mining on the go?
> 
> Im still mining but the unconfirmed hasnt converted and added into confirmed pool for quite a long while but the UC pool is increasing. is that something to worry about?
Click to expand...

No thats normal it can take a while, they will slowly trickle over to confirmed.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No thats normal it can take a while, they will slowly trickle over to confirmed.


i see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Depends on the PSU, if it is a single rail power supply then it won't matter which molex you plug it into, they could even be daisy-chained as you are suggesting. If the PSU has multiple 12v rails then you would probably want to split the load between them. I'm not sure how you could determine that, but usually a PSU will have 2 or more strings of molex connectors, possibly each string will be on a separate rail (if it is a multi rail design), just my guess on that though.


have a corsair ax1200i and I have just daisy chained all three, would that be ok? thanks


----------



## taafe

my 290x has a 8pin and 6pin slot but I cant find any 8pin and 6pin connectors with my corsair ax1200i?? sorry im new to building it's my first time as you can probably see


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> my 290x has a 8pin and 6pin slot but I cant find any 8pin and 6pin connectors with my corsair ax1200i?? sorry im new to building it's my first time as you can probably see


Check again, you are supposed to have 6 cables with 6+2 pins connector at the end.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Doge tanking hard!

@ 218









so glad I got out, when I did









on a positive note, bitcoin price looks like its recovering, needs to be above 700 usd yet though


----------



## barkinos98

damn, doge is going down again??????
shoulda sold yesterday at 250...


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Doge tanking hard!
> 
> @ 218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad I got out, when I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a positive note, bitcoin price looks like its recovering, needs to be above 700 usd yet though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> damn, doge is going down again??????
> shoulda sold yesterday at 250...


I've still got mine too


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> damn, doge is going down again??????
> shoulda sold yesterday at 250...


did you just mine it or buy in?

id say just sell if it you mined it? or if you have patience hold until it boost's up again?


----------



## barkinos98

i traded some coins i had no use IRL from the flexpool on coinex
so im not TOO sad but its not a good thing nevertheless :/


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Check again, you are supposed to have 6 cables with 6+2 pins connector at the end.


Yeh I have seen the 6+2 pin connectors so I just use the 6+2 pin in the 8 pin on 290x


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Yeh I have seen the 6+2 pin connectors so I just use the 6+2 pin in the 8 pin on 290x


Yes... They have shaped power connectors so you generally can not plug something in the wrong socket... For your 290x you will need to plug in a 6+2 pin and a 6 pin both.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes... They have shaped power connectors so you generally can not plug something in the wrong socket... For your 290x you will need to plug in a 6+2 pin and a 6 pin both.


So I will basically have two cables coming from each gpu? Thanks


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I don't understand how my doge was worth .0707 when it was at 206, but now at 236 it's only worth .068. Odd. Seriously wish I had sold in the 290'
> s when it was there.


Because DOGE has no cash value in and of itself... it has a value tied to BTC whose value fell dramatically in the interim. Even if you'd have sold at 290... though you'd have gotten more BTC, unless you immediately cashed that BTC into fiat - you'd still have basically the same money.

On a related note it's natural that DOGE is falling again - not only were there many that were obviously buying large quantities prior to the block halving in anticipation of a pump... there were many (myself included) hedging against uncertainty in the BTC market due to recent problems there. Now that the panic has subsided, for the moment, there is a lot of value being cashed back out into BTC to return to that market and/or profit of the large swings. However, if you think of it in a longer-term or at least in fiat-relative values... the price of BTC went up by nearly 20% over the past 24 hours and the price of DOGE dropped by less than 10% during the same time. In reality DOGE should probably be priced around 170 or so right now... as that's about what it was at the last time BTC was close to $700. On the other hand if BTC crashes again which could easily happen... DOGE _should_ recover back to 250 level or so.

Of course, that would be if either BTC or DOGE had enough volume, market cap, and applicability to behave anything even remotely resembling a currency or even commodity for that matter. As it's just a 'widget' of nearly pure speculation... you really can't guarantee anything but volatility and attempt to ride the waves to profit either way.









PS - Don't hate on me but a few million of those DOGE on the sell side were mine.







I'm still behind DOGE for the long run... but why leave everything on the table when you can wind up with BTC left over and the same amount of DOGE in your wallet next week. (Unless you're on the wrong side of the trade... and then maybe less of both).


----------



## selk22

Well guys.. I was 380 post behind and I have finally made it!

Hold your DOGE fella's don't panic sell!

I am ready for BTC to rise back to normal again... Cmon Russia!

Its messing with the pricing of WDC to much


----------



## Scott1541

What's everyone mining now? I sold all my doge when it peaked and don't think I should start mining it again.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What's everyone mining now? I sold all my doge when it peaked and don't think I should start mining it again.


For the moment, I'm mining Emerald coin, the difficulty is down and the price is up for now: http://coin-base.info/emerald/index.php
I had to use the 4443 port to get in.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Because DOGE has no cash value in and of itself... it has a value tied to BTC whose value fell dramatically in the interim. Even if you'd have sold at 290... though you'd have gotten more BTC, unless you immediately cashed that BTC into fiat - you'd still have basically the same money.
> 
> On a related note it's natural that DOGE is falling again - not only were there many that were obviously buying large quantities prior to the block halving in anticipation of a pump... there were many (myself included) hedging against uncertainty in the BTC market due to recent problems there. Now that the panic has subsided, for the moment, there is a lot of value being cashed back out into BTC to return to that market and/or profit of the large swings. However, if you think of it in a longer-term or at least in fiat-relative values... the price of BTC went up by nearly 20% over the past 24 hours and the price of DOGE dropped by less than 10% during the same time. In reality DOGE should probably be priced around 170 or so right now... as that's about what it was at the last time BTC was close to $700. On the other hand if BTC crashes again which could easily happen... DOGE _should_ recover back to 250 level or so.
> 
> Of course, that would be if either BTC or DOGE had enough volume, market cap, and applicability to behave anything even remotely resembling a currency or even commodity for that matter. As it's just a 'widget' of nearly pure speculation... you really can't guarantee anything but volatility and attempt to ride the waves to profit either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Don't hate on me but a few million of those DOGE on the sell side were mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still behind DOGE for the long run... but why leave everything on the table when you can wind up with BTC left over and the same amount of DOGE in your wallet next week. (Unless you're on the wrong side of the trade... and then maybe less of both).


Im blaming you for its drop then :|.

But buying volume is still high high high, Im holding onto these puppies untill 260-280 at least.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> have a corsair ax1200i and I have just daisy chained all three, would that be ok? thanks


I also have a similar question. I have a corsair 1050hx and it's on a single rail. So if I get a bunch of molex to pci adapters and daisy chain them together off of one molex plug, there is no difference between that and plugging up the modular PCI specific cables into the PSU correct?

I only ask because I want to use the PSU for multiple GPUs (obviously) but only have 3 PCI specific connectors. I have hahd the PSU for two years so no idea were the rest of the cables are.

A single pci modular pci cable from corsair is about $10 shipped. Not to mention I ordered one a week ago and contacted them yesterday to get an update. Apparently they were on back order until next month. Thanks for the email/phone call with a heads up guys.....


----------



## Nickyvida

Hi guys. how do i lower my blocksxwarps or intensity of the hashrate of my gtx 780?

Temps are in the high sixties and im willing to lower my hashrate for extra life.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I also have a similar question. I have a corsair 1050hx and it's on a single rail. So if I get a bunch of molex to pci adapters and daisy chain them together off of one molex plug, there is no difference between that and plugging up the modular PCI specific cables into the PSU correct?
> 
> I only ask because I want to use the PSU for multiple GPUs (obviously) but only have 3 PCI specific connectors. I have hahd the PSU for two years so no idea were the rest of the cables are.
> 
> A single pci modular pci cable from corsair is about $10 shipped. Not to mention I ordered one a week ago and contacted them yesterday to get an update. Apparently they were on back order until next month. Thanks for the email/phone call with a heads up guys.....


If the psu is a single rail you should be fine. 1 x 6pin plug is 75w so if you going to add gpus this way add only 1 molex-pcie per card really across different molex leads. I wouldn't put more than 2x 6pins on each molex lead from the psu tbh.

if its a multi rail psu though I would really not do it! more than likely it will be very low Amps & overload constantly


----------



## barkinos98

anyone doing swag coins?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> anyone doing swag coins?


nah, hasn't that been around a while or is it new?


----------



## barkinos98

it was to be launched before 2014, december ish but then that dev was like no
and so another dude took over and released one late jan 2014, so its fairly new me thinks.

I cant mine because my case isnt here yet (the wood broke)and i have nothing else to dedicate the cards to :/


----------



## thrgk

anyone on cosmocoin? seemsto be on the top of coinwarz list a lot lately


----------



## aroc91

Damn, 42 had a huge spike. I knew it was coming when it reached 200, but I didn't have enough capital to get in on it.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Damn, 42 had a huge spike. I knew it was coming when it reached 200, but I didn't have enough capital to get in on it.


42?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> If the psu is a single rail you should be fine. 1 x 6pin plug is 75w so if you going to add gpus this way add only 1 molex-pcie per card really across different molex leads. I wouldn't put more than 2x 6pins on each molex lead from the psu tbh.
> 
> if its a multi rail psu though I would really not do it! more than likely it will be very low Amps & overload constantly


Yea I'm pretty sure the corsair 1050hx is a single rail, that's what the specs seem to specify.

So when you say a "molex lead" do you mean a single molex connector or the whole daisy chain of molex connectors on a single cable coming from the PSU? Regardless it seems a bit contradictory since isn't having a single rail supposed to negate these concerns?


----------



## tehmaggot

I just started mining PTS and sold off the last of my doge (about 100k) at 236. I'm getting a collected total of about 4500 cp/m with PTS between my 7950 and two 7870s. Does this sound about right?

Edit:

It seems like my hardware is running a lot cooler when mining PTS. Not sure if it was the brief five minute intermission between stopping doge and starting PTS, or if it's actually that less intensive. Interesting.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea I'm pretty sure the corsair 1050hx is a single rail, that's what the specs seem to specify.
> 
> So when you say a "molex lead" do you mean a single molex connector or the whole daisy chain of molex connectors on a single cable coming from the PSU? Regardless it seems a bit contradictory since isn't having a single rail supposed to negate these concerns?


Yeh a single molex from psu daisy chained across all 3 gpus will be fine, at least that's the way I've done it and it works


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

So I have a transaction from one of my wallets that will not confirm. The send to address is correct but for some reason it will not confirm. And Ideas on what to do in this situation? (it has been 12 hrs since the sending)


----------



## Bluemustang

Wow sure is glad i back up my wallets. I just opened my wallet and let the last 12 hours synch and after it did the address i added somehow disappeared and all my doge was gone. Luckily my backup got it all back.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> So I have a transaction from one of my wallets that will not confirm. The send to address is correct but for some reason it will not confirm. And Ideas on what to do in this situation? (it has been 12 hrs since the sending)


Did you include the fee with the transaction? I forgot to do that once with Bitcoins, was taking forever to confirm, sent the fee and boom, instant confirm.


----------



## Outlawed

Any suggestions for a cheap motherboard that would support 4 GPUs (that's actually in stock lol).

I was looking at *THIS* but I think two of the PCI slots are legacy correct? I believe I heard legacy won't work for mining, even with risers. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Did you include the fee with the transaction? I forgot to do that once with Bitcoins, was taking forever to confirm, sent the fee and boom, instant confirm.


I must not have, I sent over my entire balance. Once I transferred another lot into my wallet it confirmed immediately. Thanks!


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone on cosmocoin? seemsto be on the top of coinwarz list a lot lately


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone on cosmocoin? seemsto be on the top of coinwarz list a lot lately


What's every mining these days? Been looking a

Yeh I noticed that but I'm not entirely sure it works like that. I mean it says I will mine 1 by every 9 days with my setup which is awesome but I think coinwarz isn't accurate would like to know more if anyone has some better info.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> 42?


42coin


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> What's every mining these days? Been looking a
> 
> Yeh I noticed that but I'm not entirely sure it works like that. I mean it says I will mine 1 by every 9 days with my setup which is awesome but I think coinwarz isn't accurate would like to know more if anyone has some better info.


don't bother with this coin. it keeps getting hacked & rolling back peoples balances on pools, also has a really high orphan count.

basically the info is fake, the coin is broke & you will get robbed!

Stay clear of it!


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> don't bother with this coin. it keeps getting hacked & rolling back peoples balances on pools, also has a really high orphan count.
> 
> Haha thanks I was genuinely gonna start mining this coin +1 for saving me!
> Is dogecoin still worth mining?
> 
> basically the info is fake, the coin is broke & you will get robbed!
> 
> Stay clear of it!


----------



## jagz

I'm not worried about Doge, In fact I think it's a good time to buy. I can trade WDC over for it but that's the only other alt coin I've saved. WDC. Do something.


----------



## inedenimadam

Just made my first purchase on Overstock with BTC. It was remarkably simple. The only hang up was waiting for the payment to confirm through the network. It is not quite as quick as a credit card, but every bit at easy.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Any suggestions for a cheap motherboard that would support 4 GPUs (that's actually in stock lol).
> 
> I was looking at *THIS* but I think two of the PCI slots are legacy correct? I believe I heard legacy won't work for mining, even with risers. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, that will not work for 4 GPU's. There are plenty out there that will do 4-6 GPU's, you just need it to have at x1 slots.

Just a couple examples:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128654

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138380

A nice deal on a 6 GPU board with PCIe power:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350987580265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Yes, that will not work for 4 GPU's. There are plenty out there that will do 4-6 GPU's, you just need it to have at x1 slots.
> 
> Just a couple examples:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128654
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138380
> 
> A nice deal on a 6 GPU board with PCIe power:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350987580265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thanks for the suggestion. Ended up picking THIS guy up.


----------



## Roulette Run

This e-dog is killing me, every time I get to trusting it and buy coins, it drops again. I'm sitting on three buys that I can't get sold... at a profit.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> This e-dog is killing me, every time I get to trusting it and buy coins, it drops again. I'm sitting on three buys that I can't get sold... at a profit.


story of my life


----------



## taafe

when I download Ubuntu it ask whether I want to download for windows mac or linyx. I only want it on usb for my mining rig so shall I just put linyx or does it mean what system i am currently on to download it if you get me?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> when I download Ubuntu it ask whether I want to download for windows mac or linyx. I only want it on usb for my mining rig so shall I just put linyx or does it mean what system i am currently on to download it if you get me?


Download for your current OS. If it is Windows, download for Windows.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Download for your current OS. If it is Windows, download for Windows.


thanks!

I kinda thought that but my heads gone


----------



## thrgk

can anyone login to this pool? sites been down all afternoon. http://cmc.botpool.net/


----------



## taafe

what bios settings shall I changed? power, usb


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Hey, can someone explain MCXFEE, and make it so my idiot little Neanderthal brain can understand it. I want to know if it is worth it to buy 2 of them. What do they do? Do you get payouts? How do you know how big payouts will be?


----------



## taafe

when I try to download Ubuntu to my usb it says it may need to be fat32 formatted so I did that and it just keeps saying it??? what am I doing wrong?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Hey, can someone explain MCXFEE, and make it so my idiot little Neanderthal brain can understand it. I want to know if it is worth it to buy 2 of them. What do they do? Do you get payouts? How do you know how big payouts will be?


MCX charges a 0.5% trading fee. If you buy 1 FEE, you get 0.001% of all the trading fees collected. They will pay you every 6 hours. In your account balance it will say something like: 0.05 LTC collected from 3 FEEs.

More people trading, bigger payouts.

Not sure if it's the best time to buy, it was at 0.2 a few days ago.


----------



## Bluemustang

I need to reinstall my OS. Is there a way to backup my coins databases? (not the wallet but the db) so i dont need to spend a day resynching all my wallets? Everything i could find on google only related to the wallet.dat.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I need to reinstall my OS. Is there a way to backup my coins databases? (not the wallet but the db) so i dont need to spend a day resynching all my wallets? Everything i could find on google only related to the wallet.dat.


Just make a backup of the entire bitcoin folder. After reinstall, paste it back under AppData/Users/

Launch bitcoin qt and enjoy.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I need to reinstall my OS. Is there a way to backup my coins databases? (not the wallet but the db) so i dont need to spend a day resynching all my wallets? Everything i could find on google only related to the wallet.dat.


You can move the whole thing onto a flash drive, or any other drive you'd like: 




Unfortunately though, it will still require you to resynch it.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You can move the whole thing onto a flash drive, or any other drive you'd like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately though, it will still require you to resynch it.


I still have to resynch meaning i still have to redownload bitcoins 16gb database even if i copy it? -_-


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I still have to resynch meaning i still have to redownload bitcoins 16gb database even if i copy it? -_-


yes -__-


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> yes -__-


No. Just need to be validated, but not redownloaded.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> No. Just need to be validated, but not redownloaded.


are you sure? also are you still mining NUTS?


----------



## Bluemustang

Thats alright if so. My HDD speed can validate a lot faster then my network speed


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Hey, can someone explain MCXFEE, and make it so my idiot little Neanderthal brain can understand it. I want to know if it is worth it to buy 2 of them. What do they do? Do you get payouts? How do you know how big payouts will be?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Hey, can someone explain MCXFEE, and make it so my idiot little Neanderthal brain can understand it. I want to know if it is worth it to buy 2 of them. What do they do? Do you get payouts? How do you know how big payouts will be?
> 
> 
> 
> MCX charges a 0.5% trading fee. If you buy 1 FEE, you get 0.001% of all the trading fees collected. They will pay you every 6 hours. In your account balance it will say something like: 0.05 LTC collected from 3 FEEs.
> 
> More people trading, bigger payouts.
> 
> Not sure if it's the best time to buy, it was at 0.2 a few days ago.
Click to expand...

You can also look at the home page of mcxnow to see how much fees is collected so far. To determine how much 1 share would be, divide it by 100,000.

2 isn't going to be much, but free pennies is free pennies. And the amount of fees generated should go up once the admin adds Doge. Provided people are still trading it much.

I've seen mcxfee selling for 1.5 BTC each but that was when BTC was still $100. People are trading it like they're trading coins. Buy low, sell high type thing.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone know off hand with current dogecoin difficulties that I could mine in one day with 2 280x and 3 270 cards?


----------



## thrgk

how do i know if the pool im using doesnt have enough work?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@arcade, yes I'm sure. I'm mining Nuts with 1 XFX 280X (piece of crap at 720KH/s). Mining DOGEs with 4 Sapphire 280X (750KH/s).

@JMattes I'm getting 12000 DOGE a day with 3MH/s thanks to the block halving. You will make around the same.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @arcade, yes I'm sure. I'm mining Nuts with 1 XFX 280X (piece of crap at 720KH/s). Mining DOGEs with 4 Sapphire 280X (750KH/s).
> 
> @JMattes I'm getting 12000 DOGE a day with 3MH/s thanks to the block halving. You will make around the same.


Did the worth of the coin go up at least?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Did the worth of the coin go up at least?


It went down! I don't know why lol.

DOGE is still one of the most profitable coins though.


----------



## Roulette Run

Thanks to everybody who has been voting for Nutcoin, we're 17 spots away from the promised land!!!







http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It went down! I don't know why lol.
> 
> DOGE is still one of the most profitable coins though.


Didn't even notice lol. It dropped hard on the Coinwarz list after the halving but with the diff dropping back to 1k it's right back up there again.


----------



## charliew

Roomie starts whining about it being too hot after I started mining during nights.
"Naaaaw, its the same temperature."

Now that he went to bed I opened the balcony-door for a sec.
Instant 3-4c drop in temps







.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It went down! I don't know why lol.
> 
> DOGE is still one of the most profitable coins though.


Maybe I will pick it up in the future.. on the max coin gravy train!
At least till there's no money in it..


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It went down! I don't know why lol.
> 
> DOGE is still one of the most profitable coins though.


The price dropped, but the difficulty also plummeted. It's teetering on going below 1k so because of that, the profitability is actually pretty good again. All the markets are pretty low right now though at roughly $5-6 per day from 1kh/s.


----------



## lightsout

Question for people running rigs with multiple amd cards. Do you have to reinstall drivers every time you add a card? Just got a Asus Z87-A and when adding second card gpuz didn't see it. Reinstall driver fixed it. Shut down system and moved second card to third slot. Same issue.

Is this a funky issue with my board?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The price dropped, but the difficulty also plummeted. It's teetering on going below 1k so because of that, the profitability is actually pretty good again. All the markets are pretty low right now though at roughly $5-6 per day from 1kh/s.


I'm assuming you mean 1*M*h/s... because if I should be getting ~$15K/day with ~3Mh/s I'm doing something very, very wrong.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Question for people running rigs with multiple amd cards. Do you have to reinstall drivers every time you add a card? Just got a Asus Z87-A and when adding second card gpuz didn't see it. Reinstall driver fixed it. Shut down system and moved second card to third slot. Same issue.
> 
> Is this a funky issue with my board?


Never had that problem on Windows or Linux, or with any of my motherboards.

Is it being seen by the BIOS in the third slot?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Question for people running rigs with multiple amd cards. Do you have to reinstall drivers every time you add a card? Just got a Asus Z87-A and when adding second card gpuz didn't see it. Reinstall driver fixed it. Shut down system and moved second card to third slot. Same issue.
> 
> Is this a funky issue with my board?


I can't understand having to reinstall, but the drivers get kinda stupid when you add cards but don't want to run them as a crossfire set... never had to do anything other than go into the control panel and tell the driver 'no' in the performance tab however... I didn't have any problems even when all 3 cards were different (1 ASUS 7970, 1 MSI 280X, 1 EVGA 280X) granted they're all _actually_ the same card - but different vendors and different generations.

Only reason I could see the driver being a problem is if it were too old to recognize the newest card added, but other than that I'm stumped.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks guys. I think I may just return it. I didn't look in the bios when in the third slot. But it does show in the device manager. But it has the little exclamation thing. Which made me feel like it was a driver thing.


----------



## Nhb93

Had accidentally set doge to autosell on Cryptsy after sending 23K over.









At least I have some BTC in Cryptsy if I want to try trading a bit without spending my other BTC.

Still have no idea what to mine right now. Might just jump on TMB and let that do all the work for me, even though it does mean lower payouts.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @arcade, yes I'm sure. I'm mining Nuts with 1 XFX 280X (piece of crap at 720KH/s). Mining DOGEs with 4 Sapphire 280X (750KH/s).
> 
> @JMattes I'm getting 12000 DOGE a day with 3MH/s thanks to the block halving. You will make around the same.


12k doge a day????? :O thats amazing!
also how in the world are you squeezing 750 out of a 280X, my 7950s dont go over 600 :/


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone know off hand with current dogecoin difficulties that I could mine in one day with 2 280x and 3 270 cards?


Found this cool site. Makes it easy to calc.

http://www.dogedigging.com/


----------



## dmfree88

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=466867.0

I did it again. Another guide to get you better hashrates. This time its with vertminer. Thank me later









Anyone using a pitcairn is highly suggested you use this guide and new miner. Similar to kalroth with rawintensity giving much more room for play. Hope it helps you all get better hashrates especially with the new pandacoin and VTC being so popular. Goodluck


----------



## Bluemustang

Curious. Anyone managed to get 3570ks or similar integrated hd4000 chip to mine in conjunction with a dedicated card?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @arcade, yes I'm sure. I'm mining Nuts with 1 XFX 280X (piece of crap at 720KH/s). Mining DOGEs with 4 Sapphire 280X (750KH/s).
> 
> @JMattes I'm getting 12000 DOGE a day with 3MH/s thanks to the block halving. You will make around the same.


have you updated to the stilt bios on that xfx 280x? is it the TDBD OR TDFD Model card.

throw us your settings LAW. I cant get over 700kh


----------



## CravinR1

I get 680 with one thread on a 280x

I-20 20992 1080/1500 clocks

750 requires 2 threads

I-13 8192 same clocks


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I get 680 with one thread on a 280x
> 
> I-20 20992 1080/1500 clocks
> 
> 750 requires 2 threads
> 
> I-13 8192 same clocks


Have you tried 8193? I was amazed when 1tc gave me 10plus kh/s more. Also kalroths continues to give more options and room for play. Most 280x work fine without it though (generally same results as regular cgminer for 280x). Pitcairn tends to see best results. See my guide in sig if u want more info.

Also side note it might be too late already but hit panda while its hot more then double worth of any coin at the moment.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Have you tried 8193? I was amazed when 1tc gave me 10plus kh/s more. Also kalroths continues to give more options and room for play. Most 280x work fine without it though (generally same results as regular cgminer for 280x). Pitcairn tends to see best results. See my guide in sig if u want more info.
> 
> Also side note it might be too late already but hit panda while its hot more then double worth of any coin at the moment.


NVM! Lol Panda coin sucks


----------



## dmfree88

Cryptorush.in and one other called mintsomething... im sure it will hit a big one soon. It was created by wolong.. big premine but dump it while u mine it no risk


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Cryptorush.in and one other called mintsomething... im sure it will hit a big one soon. It was created by wolong.. big premine but dump it while u mine it no risk


I just looked it up! its sucky lol.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I just looked it up! its sucky lol.


yes it is, keep mining the MAX! also dmfree88 werent you on NUTS ?


----------



## arcade9

double post


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> yes it is, keep mining the MAX! also dmfree88 werent you on NUTS ?


max is dying now I think









probably a day or two left at most before its time to move on!

I have a nice coin to fall back on anyway


----------



## korruptedkaos

for anyone who's missed this here is a maxcoin calc.

http://dwarfpool.com/max/calc

you may want to up your rejects to 3% for a better estimate aswell.


----------



## Kenerd

hey my WU on MAX is 68.9/m for 308.8/Mh/s 68.1/m for 308.1mh/s and 82.5/m for 369.6/m(3 cards) I believe this is too low right although I've gotten about 15max in a little over a day with some light gaming down time. Damn I thought vert was good.

Anyway this is just using the start.bat in the miner and changing x intensity to 11 I'm thinking I should just leave it without tweaking anymore cuz if it ain't broke right


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> max is dying now I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably a day or two left at most before its time to move on!
> 
> I have a nice coin to fall back on anyway


Care to share?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Care to share?


that would be top super secret classified information









I'll give you a clue









It has the N factor now but didn't start out that way! No its not Vertcoin!


----------



## Nickyvida

Getting 357khash rate mining doges from a single 780. Temps about 65. did get 400plus but lowered the power limit cos of temps.

should i continue/worth it to continue?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Getting 357khash rate mining doges from a single 780. Temps about 65. did get 400plus but lowered the power limit cos of temps.
> 
> should i continue/worth it to continue?


That seems low... My 780 was getting around 650 on stock volts with as much OC as I can squeeze in

and with PTS I am getting 2100CPM


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> That seems low... My 780 was getting around 650 on stock volts with as much OC as I can squeeze in


its a ref 780 forgot to mention it.

What settings are you running? My power limit is about 68% right now, stock clocks and mem clocks according to A/B and stock voltages.


----------



## selk22

Well I have not mined scrypt with the 780 in a bit now but if I remember correctly for mining on stock volts I was doing +100-120 on the core and +500mem(For scrypt I cant remember if I OC the mem or not) For PTS mem OC seriously helped

I also have a reference 780 with an ACX cooler. My power limit was set to 100%-106%

Hope this helps some. Cudaminer really does better I have found with an OC. Also are you using the latest Cudaminer? It helped


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well I have not mined scrypt with the 780 in a bit now but if I remember correctly for mining on stock volts I was doing +100-120 on the core and +500mem(For scrypt I cant remember if I OC the mem or not) For PTS mem OC seriously helped
> 
> I also have a reference 780 with an ACX cooler. My power limit was set to 100%-106%
> 
> Hope this helps some. Cudaminer really does better I have found with an OC. Also are you using the latest Cudaminer? It helped


Yup. im using the latest cudaminer. Will increasing core clock/memclock increase temps? i do want to keep it around 65 but it could be the clocks that's causing me to get a low hashrate and my minebat. im using T12X11 so far now. What should i actually do?

Im quite new to mining so im not sure on what to do.


----------



## selk22

For me with those settings I was around 60-70c but that is with the ACX cooler. I made it a point not to get the reference blower









Here is my bat
Quote:


> -H 1 -d 0 -i 0 -l T12x32 -m 1 -C 0


You will for sure see an increase in hash rate if you increase the core clock. I assume you will also see raise in temps unfortunately.
How is ambient temps?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> For me with those settings I was around 60-70c but that is with the ACX cooler. I made it a point not to get the reference blower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my bat
> You will for sure see an increase in hash rate if you increase the core clock. I assume you will also see raise in temps unfortunately.
> How is ambient temps?


i unfortunately got the reference blower so my temps are around 70 at 100% power limit. Im using this card for gaming so i held back abit on power limit. You mean one can retrofit a non ref fan onto a reference card? at least in your case? i might be tempted to do it but am afraid of warranty issues.

i slightly bumped the core clock to +4 and memclock to +6. No difference in the hashrate so far. Ambient temps should be around 30 to 31 degrees.

If i use your bat, will i see an increase in temps from switching from mine?


----------



## selk22

Using my bat should have no problems for you.

What I meant was that this card I have is the same PCB you have and its actually the same card with a slight factory OC. All they have done is throw on an ACX cooler to help temps and noise levels.

If you really wanted to help temps you could buy yourself a 3rd party cooler and install it or if your feeling adventurous watercool that bad boy!

Good luck buddy


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Using my bat should have no problems for you.
> 
> What I meant was that this card I have is the same PCB you have and its actually the same card with a slight factory OC. All they have done is throw on an ACX cooler to help temps and noise levels.
> 
> If you really wanted to help temps you could buy yourself a 3rd party cooler and install it or if your feeling adventurous watercool that bad boy!
> 
> Good luck buddy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> i unfortunately got the reference blower so my temps are around 70 at 100% power limit. Im using this card for gaming so i held back abit on power limit. You mean one can retrofit a non ref fan onto a reference card? at least in your case? i might be tempted to do it but am afraid of warranty issues.
> 
> i slightly bumped the core clock to +4 and memclock to +6. No difference in the hashrate so far.
> 
> If i use your bat, will i see an increase in temps from switching from mine?


Thanks for the info! Will see what happens if i try your bat.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Will see what happens if i try your bat.


got a little bit braver and bumped up my T to 12x20 set power limit to 67% and my temps actually decreased about 2 degrees .







along with a 100+khash rate increase.

Should have done that earlier. Argh.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> hey my WU on MAX is 68.9/m for 308.8/Mh/s 68.1/m for 308.1mh/s and 82.5/m for 369.6/m(3 cards) I believe this is too low right although I've gotten about 15max in a little over a day with some light gaming down time. Damn I thought vert was good.
> 
> Anyway this is just using the start.bat in the miner and changing x intensity to 11 I'm thinking I should just leave it without tweaking anymore cuz if it ain't broke right


Which pool are you using? Trying to find something that works beside 1GHMax.


----------



## chronicfx

Just noticed mining kits at newegg. How long has that been going on?


----------



## korruptedkaos

very quite in here today? lurkey lurkers









Everyone must be watching cryptsy for doge or on mcx trollbox









Vinnces id stay on Max1gh really


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=466867.0
> 
> I did it again. Another guide to get you better hashrates. This time its with vertminer. Thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone using a pitcairn is highly suggested you use this guide and new miner. Similar to kalroth with rawintensity giving much more room for play. Hope it helps you all get better hashrates especially with the new pandacoin and VTC being so popular. Goodluck


Do these work with BAMT?


----------



## utnorris

Anyone using Clevermining Pool?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone using Clevermining Pool?


no I wouldn't bother with it either!

1GH for pool hashrate? that's not going to do much against coins with high diff!

what you mining now?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> very quite in here today? lurkey lurkers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone must be watching cryptsy for doge or on mcx trollbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinnces id stay on Max1gh really


I think for Doge gotta wait for MCXNow to add it and for sure then there will be a pump.

Problem with Max1GH is that it barely works with Cudaminer. It starts and stops so your hashing power is like 1/5 of what it's suppose to be on it. Wasted like 2 days on it before I notice the issues since I had a 7950 on it with my 780ti. Using Dwarfpool atm and it seems alright, at least using cudaminer on it.

Can I rant about 270s prices?







Any of the decent brand got there price jacked up or oos. Also PSU, any of the decent wattage ones are oos too lol.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> I think for Doge gotta wait for MCXNow to add it and for sure then there will be a pump.
> 
> Problem with Max1GH is that it barely works with Cudaminer. It starts and stops so your hashing power is like 1/5 of what it's suppose to be on it. Wasted like 2 days on it before I notice the issues since I had a 7950 on it with my 780ti. Using Dwarfpool atm and it seems alright, at least using cudaminer on it.
> 
> Can I rant about 270s prices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the decent brand got there price jacked up or oos.


didn't realize you was using cudaminer









Doge aint going to 300+ anytime soon I think! maybe 290's by end of next week if lucky?

yeah graphics card prices are hiked up here aswell for 280's & 290's. only crappy 270's left but there actually really cheap!

I need BTC price to recover above $700. its getting GRrrrr


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> didn't realize you was using cudaminer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doge aint going to 300+ anytime soon I think! maybe 290's by end of next week if lucky?
> 
> yeah graphics card prices are hiked up here aswell for 280's & 290's. only crappy 270's left but there actually really cheap!
> 
> I need BTC price to recover above $700. its getting GRrrrr


Well at the current diff DOGE is not bad to mine and stockup till a pump comes along.

Where you see cheap 270s? My next rig will probably be 270s after my 4 290s comes in next month. $900 for a 290X.....I rather get a 780ti then lol cause it hashes fine at 750khash/s.

I need BTC back to $800. XD


----------



## taafe

Please can someone advise, I've just booted ubuntu from usb for the first time and when I try and install it says "no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu"

What the hell does that mean?? Lol


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Please can someone advise, I've just booted ubuntu from usb for the first time and when I try and install it says "no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
> 
> What the hell does that mean?? Lol


The error is because you did not assign any filesystem to be mounted in the root directory ( / ) and therefore, there is nowhere to install to.

You need to click on the edit button and assign the partition a filesystem type and mount point.

Also If you find yourself having a empty partition list during the installation, you might have a problem with the dmraid module

_Ctrl+Alt+F1_ to switch to the console, run this command:

_sudo apt-get remove dmraid_

switch back with _Ctrl+Alt+F7_, continue the installation and partitions should be listed.

--


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> The error is because you did not assign any filesystem to be mounted in the root directory ( / ) and therefore, there is nowhere to install to.
> 
> You need to click on the edit button and assign the partition a filesystem type and mount point.
> 
> Also If you find yourself having a empty partition list during the installation, you might have a problem with the dmraid module
> 
> _Ctrl+Alt+F1_ to switch to the console, run this command:
> 
> _sudo apt-get remove dmraid_
> 
> switch back with _Ctrl+Alt+F7_, continue the installation and partitions should be listed.
> 
> --


I did what you said but it's still saying the same thing?? When you say the edit button I can't find that? But I did press curl alt F1 to remove dm raid which I did but still no luck?
When it says installation type it won't let me click on anything? And when I click install I get the same error message? ?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> I did what you said but it's still saying the same thing?? When you say the edit button I can't find that? But I did press curl alt F1 to remove dm raid which I did but still no luck?
> When it says installation type it won't let me click on anything? And when I click install I get the same error message? ?


Do you see advanced partitions?


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Do you see advanced partitions?




No. All I see is this??


----------



## dealio

taafe give BAMT a try, its super easy if you follow these instructions https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2924

i got it up and running, booting from USB on my 1st attempt


----------



## dolcolax

Ive never run linux so pardon my noobness, can you choose miners in bamt? For example openclpts, cudaminer, etc.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> 
> 
> No. All I see is this??


I have to ask, do you have a harddrive installed? Is it being seen by the BIOS?

What happens when you click on the add button?


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> taafe give BAMT a try, its super easy if you follow these instructions https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2924
> 
> i got it up and running, booting from USB on my 1st attempt


Thanks but gonna have to stick with Ubuntu as I hate being defeated lol I told my wife how easy this would be and that buying all these expensive gpus would be benefit her ha! I can't even install Linux from usb and she's just looking at me like *** is he doing


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> I have to ask, do you have a harddrive installed? Is it being seen by the BIOS?
> 
> What happens when you click on the add button?


How embarrassing. . Do I need a hard drive then? No I haven't a hard drive. Sure I read somewhere that you only need a hard drive if using windows? Haha thanks feel stupid but I guess that makes perfect sense


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Thanks but gonna have to stick with Ubuntu as I hate being defeated lol I told my wife how easy this would be and that buying all these expensive gpus would be benefit her ha! I can't even install Linux from usb and she's just looking at me like *** is he doing


Smile back and wink to your wife


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> How embarrassing. . Do I need a hard drive then? No I haven't a hard drive. Sure I read somewhere that you only need a hard drive if using windows? Haha thanks feel stupid but I guess that makes perfect sense


No, you don't need one, but Ubuntu isn't seeing a device/drive to install to.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> No, you don't need one, but Ubuntu isn't seeing a device/drive to install to.


Oh right, so what does that mean? And I cannot click on any of those buttons there just greyed out. All I can click on is quit cancel and install? But then I get that message. So I don't need a hardrive then?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Oh right, so what does that mean? And I cannot click on any of those buttons there just greyed out. All I can click on is quit cancel and install? But then I get that message. So I don't need a hardrive then?


Is the USB drive formatted correctly?

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Oh right, so what does that mean? And I cannot click on any of those buttons there just greyed out. All I can click on is quit cancel and install? But then I get that message. So I don't need a hardrive then?


You need a "hard drive" of some sort, but a flash drive works as one. The easiest solution would be to install to a USB drive. This means you need another USB drive to install to, or you need to burn the ubuntu installer to a CD and install, from the CD, to your flash drive. I don't think it is very easy or even possible to install from a flash drive onto that same drive.....


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper*
> 
> You need a "hard drive" of some sort, but a flash drive works as one. The easiest solution would be to install to a USB drive. This means you need another USB drive to install to, or you need to burn the ubuntu installer to a CD and install, from the CD, to your flash drive. I don't think it is very easy or even possible to install from a flash drive onto that same drive.....


Done it! I only had one usb connected!! What should I do next? Install cgminer? Thanks +1


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Is the USB drive formatted correctly?
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows


I re formatted it and connected another usb it worked! Cheers +1


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> no I wouldn't bother with it either!
> 
> 1GH for pool hashrate? that's not going to do much against coins with high diff!
> 
> what you mining now?


Using Middlecoin and over the last month it has been like a roller coaster. Sometimes it server issues, other times who knows as the operator doesn't communicate much. I am gonna give Clevermining a try for one day to see what my payout is. If it isn't any better then I will move over to the block factory and start mining individual coins to save for a raining day while I wait for Middlecoin to get their crap together.


----------



## theyoungone10

Does anyone have a guide for building an open air case/mount? It wouldn't be difficult to do it myself but was looking to see if someone had a guide to something refined


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Using Middlecoin and over the last month it has been like a roller coaster. Sometimes it server issues, other times who knows as the operator doesn't communicate much. I am gonna give Clevermining a try for one day to see what my payout is. If it isn't any better then I will move over to the block factory and start mining individual coins to save for a raining day while I wait for Middlecoin to get their crap together.


there isn't really anything on the block factory to mine atm lol, if you like the auto switching pools? some people seem to be using trademybits although I haven't used it myself.

Middlecoin is terrible really, high fees, you don't know whats going on & well its just so annoying seeing unexchanged balance's at the end of the day. also with the high diff he has set for people your not getting the best sharerate you could out of your gpu's.


----------



## rickyman0319

is there a windows version of BAMT?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> Does anyone have a guide for building an open air case/mount? It wouldn't be difficult to do it myself but was looking to see if someone had a guide to something refined


I saw a PVC pipe one that apparently cost someone $8 to build. It defiantly didn't look as professional as others but it got the job done. That's probably what I will be doing with mine once my 290 and 290x come in later this week.

The concept is pretty easy. Just make it so your cards can be setup and then place your mobo on a piece of cardboard under it.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is there a windows version of BAMT?


No, but there is a windows CE which I think is CRAPE, but I have never used it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> Does anyone have a guide for building an open air case/mount? It wouldn't be difficult to do it myself but was looking to see if someone had a guide to something refined


You can use angled aluminum and boxed alum to create a open air rig... Costs about 50 dollars if you have all of the tools. Use drill and poprivets, very easy. There is no guide, but basically you make the bottom rectangle, put your posts on (I used 8.5" and 5" I believe but double check by dryfitting everything) then put your cross members on. Cut a piece of 1/2" OSB to go in the bottom and blam, you have a rack.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> You can use angled aluminum and boxed alum to create a open air rig... Costs about 50 dollars if you have all of the tools. Use drill and poprivets, very easy. There is no guide, but basically you make the bottom rectangle, put your posts on (I used 8.5" and 5" I believe but double check by dryfitting everything) then put your cross members on. Cut a piece of 1/2" OSB to go in the bottom and blam, you have a rack.


Even easier is to use a milk crate:

https://www.google.com/search?q=milk+crate+mining&client=firefox-a&hs=p5s&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&imgil=1Bp6JoHCtSeb2M%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQR5JSVex1WKKWSIMZ7BPRv6Ij8EQN-IvfXqc-LfTZ6fPrWb5iG%253B1024%253B588%253Bwx2Z7rgol8p0EM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fforums.overclockers.com.au%25252Fshowthread.php%25253Fp%2525253D15349268&source=iu&usg=__ik9GxeYoAo4fGQu09CTipLQgsRY%3D&sa=X&ei=JFgBU9aYOsmiyAGOxIDwAw&ved=0CDIQ9QEwAw&biw=2525&bih=1268#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=SrRkqdXiKxLR7M%253A%3BArVAu_QonnEpVM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.cryptobadger.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2013%252F04%252Fstep04.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.cryptobadger.com%252F2013%252F04%252Fbuild-a-litecoin-mining-rig-hardware%252F%3B800%3B677

I did mine out of wood like this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=milk+crate+mining&client=firefox-a&hs=p5s&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&imgil=1Bp6JoHCtSeb2M%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQR5JSVex1WKKWSIMZ7BPRv6Ij8EQN-IvfXqc-LfTZ6fPrWb5iG%253B1024%253B588%253Bwx2Z7rgol8p0EM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fforums.overclockers.com.au%25252Fshowthread.php%25253Fp%2525253D15349268&source=iu&usg=__ik9GxeYoAo4fGQu09CTipLQgsRY%3D&sa=X&ei=JFgBU9aYOsmiyAGOxIDwAw&ved=0CDIQ9QEwAw&biw=2525&bih=1268#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=7borChQC-24o3M%253A%3BG-spWgj6BCQ_bM%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fftc.d2.cc%252Fimages%252Farchive%252F7970-mining-rig-2%252F5.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fforum.feathercoin.com%252Findex.php%253Ftopic%253D2555.0%3B1200%3B1156

Both should be less than $15 to make.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Even easier is to use a milk crate:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=milk+crate+mining&client=firefox-a&hs=p5s&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&imgil=1Bp6JoHCtSeb2M%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQR5JSVex1WKKWSIMZ7BPRv6Ij8EQN-IvfXqc-LfTZ6fPrWb5iG%253B1024%253B588%253Bwx2Z7rgol8p0EM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fforums.overclockers.com.au%25252Fshowthread.php%25253Fp%2525253D15349268&source=iu&usg=__ik9GxeYoAo4fGQu09CTipLQgsRY%3D&sa=X&ei=JFgBU9aYOsmiyAGOxIDwAw&ved=0CDIQ9QEwAw&biw=2525&bih=1268#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=SrRkqdXiKxLR7M%253A%3BArVAu_QonnEpVM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.cryptobadger.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2013%252F04%252Fstep04.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.cryptobadger.com%252F2013%252F04%252Fbuild-a-litecoin-mining-rig-hardware%252F%3B800%3B677
> 
> I did mine out of wood like this:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=milk+crate+mining&client=firefox-a&hs=p5s&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&imgil=1Bp6JoHCtSeb2M%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQR5JSVex1WKKWSIMZ7BPRv6Ij8EQN-IvfXqc-LfTZ6fPrWb5iG%253B1024%253B588%253Bwx2Z7rgol8p0EM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fforums.overclockers.com.au%25252Fshowthread.php%25253Fp%2525253D15349268&source=iu&usg=__ik9GxeYoAo4fGQu09CTipLQgsRY%3D&sa=X&ei=JFgBU9aYOsmiyAGOxIDwAw&ved=0CDIQ9QEwAw&biw=2525&bih=1268#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=7borChQC-24o3M%253A%3BG-spWgj6BCQ_bM%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fftc.d2.cc%252Fimages%252Farchive%252F7970-mining-rig-2%252F5.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fforum.feathercoin.com%252Findex.php%253Ftopic%253D2555.0%3B1200%3B1156
> 
> 
> 
> Both should be less than $15 to make.


Hmm but where do you actually find a milk carton?


----------



## kskwerl

Does anyone know where I can buy some powered risers and have them overnighted?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Even easier is to use a milk crate:
> 
> 
> I did mine out of wood like this:
> 
> Both should be less than $15 to make.


Yes I had a milk crate one, but was not really thrilled with the cooling available to it. Not exactly as 'open' as I would have liked. It was easier for me to cut Alum then wood having no electric tools, so I payed a little more. Plus I like the way the Alum looks, because aesthetics means more hashing power.... Or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Hmm but where do you actually find a milk carton?


Almost any home improvement store like Lowes or Home Depot... Menards if you are in the Midwest.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy some powered risers and have them overnighted?


Amazon.com with Prime Shipping, tomorrow is a holiday though, so you will get them Tuesday most likely.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Amazon.com with Prime Shipping, tomorrow is a holiday though, so you will get them Tuesday most likely.


Tuesday would work, I could use some input if you don't mind.

I have this mobo - http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/231958/MOTHERBOARD_SOCKET_LGA1150/Asrock/H81-PRO-BTC.asp

and 4 x http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HJOKARI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

this PSU - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008Q7HUR0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*****************************************************************************************************************************************

I had ordered these risers, but they are taking forever - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PCI-E-PCI-E-Express-1x-to-1X-4x-8x-16x-Riser-Extender-Adapter-Card-with/944387438.html

Is there any on amazon you can recommend? I bought those ^ because they are suppose to be idk better than others etc


----------



## utnorris

Email this guy: [email protected]

Tell him I sent you to him. He sells them for $21 shipped and that is USPS, but I bet he could ship them overnight assuming you pay for the shipping. I got mine in one day because he got them out quickly. Hi has an add on Litecoin forums, but they are the normal USB risers.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Tuesday would work, I could use some input if you don't mind.
> 
> I have this mobo - http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/231958/MOTHERBOARD_SOCKET_LGA1150/Asrock/H81-PRO-BTC.asp
> 
> and 4 x http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HJOKARI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> this PSU - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008Q7HUR0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> *****************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> I had ordered these risers, but they are taking forever - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PCI-E-PCI-E-Express-1x-to-1X-4x-8x-16x-Riser-Extender-Adapter-Card-with/944387438.html
> 
> Is there any on amazon you can recommend? I bought those ^ because they are suppose to be idk better than others etc


I don't really have a specific seller that I go though on amazon TBH.

One question though, is that PSU going to be enough power for 4 R9 290x? Seems a little light to me.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well EVGA 1000W Gold works fine with 4 280X, so 1300W Plat should be good for 4 290X.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Email this guy: [email protected]
> 
> Tell him I sent you to him. He sells them for $21 shipped and that is USPS, but I bet he could ship them overnight assuming you pay for the shipping. I got mine in one day because he got them out quickly. Hi has an add on Litecoin forums, but they are the normal USB risers.


Normal USB risers? What's the difference?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't really have a specific seller that I go though on amazon TBH.
> 
> One question though, is that PSU going to be enough power for 4 R9 290x? Seems a little light to me.


Yea that's what I was wondering, I tried to use a PSU cal but idk if its different with mining or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well EVGA 1000W Gold works fine with 4 280X, so 1300W Plat should be good for 4 290X.


Hmm now I'm thinking about grabbing another PSU


----------



## utnorris

I can tell you that based on a kilawatt meter that you need at least 1385 watt PSU to drive 4 x 290's, so 4 x 290x's are going to pull even more wattage unless you are undervolting. I had a 1200 watt Antec hooked up to three and it was being pushed to it's limits so much so that I had to add an additional PSU. Really should either do two PSU's or a single 1500 watt PSU if you plan on running 4 x 290x's.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I can tell you that based on a kilawatt meter that you need at least 1385 watt PSU to drive 4 x 290's, so 4 x 290x's are going to pull even more wattage unless you are undervolting. I had a 1200 watt Antec hooked up to three and it was being pushed to it's limits so much so that I had to add an additional PSU. Really should either do two PSU's or a single 1500 watt PSU if you plan on running 4 x 290x's.


I already ordered the that PSU tho, can you recommend another one I could add to it and a method for adding it?


----------



## scutzi128

I am running 12 290s off 3 1000w Evga g2s and I was running 4 of them plus the mobo on just 1 no issues before I got all my cards. So id be willing to bet that Corsair should be enough.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Normal USB risers? What's the difference?


Meaning they are just like the rest of the USB risers out there. Powered and x1 to x16.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I am running 12 290s off 3 1000w Evga g2s and I was running 4 of them plus the mobo on just 1 no issues before I got all my cards. So id be willing to bet that Corsair should be enough.


Hopefully you're right!


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I am running 12 290s off 3 1000w Evga g2s and I was running 4 of them plus the mobo on just 1 no issues before I got all my cards. So id be willing to bet that Corsair should be enough.


I am just telling you what the Kilawatt shows. Do you have something that shows what the pull from the wall is on your 4x rigs? Are you undervolting? It's possible while the EVGA is rated at 1000 watts, it is actully able to deliver much higher. If that is the case then it will become the most popular PSU for mining as all the 1500 watt PSU's are either out of stock or being sold way above MSRP.


----------



## MotO

We got our first power bill a couple of weeks back...ouch. California. Enough said haha wow.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I am just telling you what the Kilawatt shows. Do you have something that shows what the pull from the wall is on your 4x rigs? Are you undervolting? It's possible while the EVGA is rated at 1000 watts, it is actully able to deliver much higher. If that is the case then it will become the most popular PSU for mining as all the 1500 watt PSU's are either out of stock or being sold way above MSRP.


norris can you recommend a PSU to pair with the 1200 watt one I posted?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Anyone have a clue when realsolid will be adding doge to MCXnow? Been waiting to transfer over.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> norris can you recommend a PSU to pair with the 1200 watt one I posted?


A CX430 will do. My CX430 have no problem powering my 290X OCed plus a 4.5Ghz dual core Pentium.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> A CX430 will do. My CX430 have no problem powering my 290X OCed plus a 4.5Ghz dual core Pentium.


should I bet connected it with the 1200watt using this? - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DL3L2J6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## utnorris

Any 750 watt PSU should be good as you are just slightly off in my opinion. I would see if Johnny GURU did a review on the PSU you bought to see what the maximum output is and if it is in the 1400-1500 watt range then I would try it. I would recommend getting a Kilawatt and monitor the power draw at the wall to see what you are pulling in wattage and amps so you can make sure your breaker can handle it. Most households have 15 amp breakers and you really do not want to be pulling 15 amps from the wall on that as it will eventually fail. You should also read up on undervolting the GPU's, although it may cost you some hash rate. I get 960+ each out of my 290x's, but I don't undervolt them. If you use Stilt's bios you might be able to undervolt them saving some power and stress on the system.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> should I bet connected it with the 1200watt using this? - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DL3L2J6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


When I was running two PSU's I used a paperclip to start the second PSU rather than one of those, but it meant it was always on unless I manually turned it off and that can cause some issues from what I have read. That being said, I would probably look around on Performance-PCS and see if there isn't one cheaper than the one you have listed as $20 is a little high in my opinion.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> norris can you recommend a PSU to pair with the 1200 watt one I posted?


I would just get a 550w or 650w to run a single card of the setup + the MB/CPU... You will have a load of ~450w on that PSU and the other PSU can take on the 3 R9's with ease.

I use seasonic


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Meaning they are just like the rest of the USB risers out there. Powered and x1 to x16.


So just email the guy mentioning your name? I probably will need some risers soon and it would be great to buy from a US seller.


----------



## kzim9

Something I whipped together tonight


----------



## Deadboy90

Im getting a little anxious, when are we supposed to be able to but WDC with Fiat?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> So just email the guy mentioning your name? I probably will need some risers soon and it would be great to buy from a US seller.


Yeah, I only say to mention me because I just bought some off him, but it probably isn't necessary.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Any 750 watt PSU should be good as you are just slightly off in my opinion. I would see if Johnny GURU did a review on the PSU you bought to see what the maximum output is and if it is in the 1400-1500 watt range then I would try it. I would recommend getting a Kilawatt and monitor the power draw at the wall to see what you are pulling in wattage and amps so you can make sure your breaker can handle it. Most households have 15 amp breakers and you really do not want to be pulling 15 amps from the wall on that as it will eventually fail. You should also read up on undervolting the GPU's, although it may cost you some hash rate. I get 960+ each out of my 290x's, but I don't undervolt them. If you use Stilt's bios you might be able to undervolt them saving some power and stress on the system.


I popped my 20 amp breaker yesterday when I turned on my microwave, I had no clue it was on the same circuit, but I found out, but hey, I'm running 10 GPU and a couple other odds and ends such as a printer and such off this same circuit. I've got a Kill a Watt meter in shipping right now.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Something I whipped together tonight


Looks good, although it looks crooked due to the way you took the pic.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I popped my 20 amp breaker yesterday when I turned on my microwave, I had no clue it was on the same circuit, but I found out, but hey, I'm running 10 GPU and a couple other odds and ends such as a printer and such off this same circuit. I've got a Kill a Watt meter in shipping right now.


I do that almost every time I run my laser printer. I had to move two of my setups to the garage where I have a 20amp breaker. Having three on the 15amp was way two much.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Im getting a little anxious, when are we supposed to be able to but WDC with Fiat?


someone answer this...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> someone answer this...


Yes please! I have 330 wdc ready to go as soon as i see a spike! I dumped all my litecoins into wdc. (dont judge me)


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Something I whipped together tonight


I made one that looks very similar, I've got my wooden slats running the other direction and have them positioned so that I've actually got my motherboards screwed down with small wood screws. At one time I had actually considered making it so I could hang it from the wall, but it would take a lot more work... and if it ever fell... I don't eve want to think about it.


Nutcoin still needs everybody's votes!!! We've got a way to go to catch that next one, but for sure we won't without votes. It's very impressive to see how far we've come up the list.







http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php

Nutcoin is in need of ideas for real world uses, my personal idea would be to find someone who writes useful or fun cell phone apps or other software who would be willing to be paid for their app(s) in Nutcoins. If you come up with an idea, take it and run with it. It doesn't have to be only for Nutcoin either, the world of cryptocurrencies is wide open. It's my belief that we are only seeing the tip of the iceberg of what mining and cryptocurrencies might be 10 years from now.


----------



## thrgk

maybe good time to trade DOGE to WDC, WDC was 40, so from where it is now, 30 or so, be a 33% increase.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> Does anyone have a guide for building an open air case/mount? It wouldn't be difficult to do it myself but was looking to see if someone had a guide to something refined


I followed this tutorial
http://wilsafris.wordpress.com/
It took me like $8 in parts and about a hour. Was easy and functional:


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> http://wilsafris.wordpress.com/
> It took me like $8 in parts and about a hour. Was easy and functional:
> 
> I was very impressed with the use of PVC pipe and if you have any problems with your GPU's falling off those round pipes, just go get some sheetmetal screws, they'll screw right into that PVC. Just run them through where the case tab screws would normally go... if you haven't already.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yes please! I have 330 wdc ready to go as soon as i see a spike! I dumped all my litecoins into wdc. (dont judge me)


sorry to burst your bubble! but WDC can already be exchanged to usd on cryptotrade lol. think 330 wdc is worth about $50









that was all just a little hype they tried to make bigger than it was









I sold mine at a bit of a loss on cryptsy & bought into doge which bought me up 0.05 btc back in profit.

have you guys been under a rock or something


----------



## Playapplepie

Someone talk to me about NutCoin? I keep hearing that name pop up.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Someone talk to me about NutCoin? I keep hearing that name pop up.


There is an entire thread dedicated to it if you would like to learn more:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1457860/nut-nutcoin-fan-club-the-time-of-nut-has-arrived-d

Personally I am very skeptical of the coin, and whenever someone mentions the NutLaw I can't help but chuckle. It is supposed to be anti-dump by limiting transfer amounts (though I don't know if this really works), and it is supposed to follow a arbitrary pattern for value (which it defiantly does not, though it might some day). I do not mean offense to anyone on this forum but I lost interest when people were running around trying to convince others to mine the coin, when realistically they could mine any other coin and just buy 10x the nutcoin, which would have actually been better for everyone involved (pushes demand and price up at the exchange). I also think even mentioning NutLaw to people who do not understand valuation and trying to play on their wanting to get rich quick is deceitful at best.

So there is the negative perspective, there will be several people following me that give you all of the "pros" of NUTcoin.

Edit: Also I should mention that I do have a holding of NUT, so if it does take off I will be pleasantly surprised. I mined it when it was ridiculously easy to come by though.


----------



## Deadboy90

Are there any new coins that are coming soon? I havnt jumped on any new coins since Doge.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There is an entire thread dedicated to it if you would like to learn more:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457860/nut-nutcoin-fan-club-the-time-of-nut-has-arrived-d
> 
> Personally I am very skeptical of the coin, and whenever someone mentions the NutLaw I can't help but chuckle. It is supposed to be anti-dump by limiting transfer amounts (though I don't know if this really works), and it is supposed to follow a arbitrary pattern for value (which it defiantly does not, though it might some day). I do not mean offense to anyone on this forum but I lost interest when people were running around trying to convince others to mine the coin, when realistically they could mine any other coin and just buy 10x the nutcoin, which would have actually been better for everyone involved (pushes demand and price up at the exchange). I also think even mentioning NutLaw to people who do not understand valuation and trying to play on their wanting to get rich quick is deceitful at best.
> 
> So there is the negative perspective, there will be several people following me that give you all of the "pros" of NUTcoin.
> 
> Edit: Also I should mention that I do have a holding of NUT, so if it does take off I will be pleasantly surprised. I mined it when it was ridiculously easy to come by though.


The anti-dump is complete bs. All it does is limit the transfer from pools to 50k nutcoins. Wallet to wallet transfers can be done in whatever quantity you want. I used to believe this coin had a future but after learning this I'm not so sure. I'm still holding several million though just in case.


----------



## fleetfeather

anyone have any success mining TIX? it's one of the few scrypt-jane coins around


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> I re formatted it and connected another usb it worked! Cheers +1


Congrads!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Done it! I only had one usb connected!! What should I do next? Install cgminer? Thanks +1


Start with step 3

http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-linux/


----------



## charliew

removed


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Seem like USDe is consistent lately. Might give that a shot for a couple nights. If not I think DOGE is still pretty good with the lower difficulty. Doesn't top the charts anymore, but seems like everything that does just gets destroyed once a bunch of people switch to it and dump...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah, actually if DOGE was never in the charts again I'd be much happier, sure there is the theory that you can make more mining a more profitable coin than the one you actually want to hold... but in practice this usually is simply a way that the middle-class gets their resourced raped for the benefit of the elite few. After all - the profitability, in most cases, is determined by unfulfilled demand for the coin - but the moment that occurs, huge pools will fill that demand far before the 'little guy' has any chance to benefit... then once there's a ton of coins and demand has dwindled... the pools move on and the independent miner _finally_ has enough coins to make it worth moving them to the exchange and trading them... but now this won't be as profitable.

I also believe that independent miners are more likely to continue mining after profitability falls simply because always checking the most profitable coins and managing 10 different exchange accounts is extremely time consuming - so the unemployed or underage miner may see some value there - but people that have other responsibilities might not even get back to checking on their balances by the time profitability has dropped off significantly. Hence why middlecoin and similar pools have interest, despite questionable exchange practices and very limited transparency if any as far as profit distribution is concerned.

The coins that actually have some real-world value are basically never on those lists (or at least not very high on them). In that way DOGE is now truly able to be counted with the likes of BTC, LTC, WDC, PPC, etc... as it's becoming more stable and less interesting to industrial miners and switcher-pools.

On the Nutcoin comments made by blkdoutgsxr... I agree 100% with his analysis of the lack of rational reasons for supporting the coin. I definitely don't point much hashrate at it, and I consider the amount that I do quite likely a waste of power... but there is one aspect that I really like about it - the way it's developing (even amidst the crypto-coin-craze) reminds me of BTC circa 2011. There is a small, enthusiastic community built around a coin that has basically zero development despite some promising suggestions, a general consensus that it's "never going to amount to anything", and yet there are a ton of people (especially here) that own and hold at least a small amount of it.

The whole 'nutlaw' thing is absolutely and totally crap - worse than Maxcoin or UTC in that regard (i.e. devs promising something totally different than anything else, while providing exactly the same thing or worse). However, as something that has a possibility to take off on it's own after everyone has given it up for dead is something I consider worth supporting at least part-time. I did the same thing with BTC - and now years later I wish I'd have mined it agressively rather than just when I wasn't gaming for a few hours per day. On the other hand, the fact that I also just sat on my tiny little BTC wallet (which at the time was worth much less than the cost of the GPUs I was mining it with) - worked out really well 3 years later. I'm not saying in 3 years that NUT will be worth $1/ea... I'd be amazed if it was worth that much in 10 years... or ever TBH. However, I also guaranteed to myself and others that DOGE would die a horrible death within 6 weeks of debut... and I'm really glad I mined the crap out of it and held all of them regardless.









That being said... if you need money, hardware, etc. or want to see long term gains that are at least somewhat likely... you're better off backing almost any other coin. I think of mining and holding NUT similarly to buying a lottery ticket... you're 99.999999% likely to have wasted $2 and a small amount of paper - but that .000001% chance that you _didn't_ makes it interesting. (Full disclosure - I've never actually purchased a lottery ticket - as I feel that actually has even less of a chance of returning anything to me ever.)


----------



## incog

Sent some Doge to cryptsy and they're taking forever to receive it;

could this be becaues no one is mining doge and there are a LOT of transaction going about? i have 0/3 confirmed

or cryptsy is just bad?


----------



## fleetfeather

1. how would I adapt/convert a CGMiner batch file to a CUDAminer batch file? Eg: cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://xxx.xxx.xxx:XXXX -u login.worker -p worker_password
2. is the latest version of CUDAMiner the best option for those trying to mine a scrypt based coin with NV cards?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 1. how would I adapt/convert a CGMiner batch file to a CUDAminer batch file? Eg: cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://xxx.xxx.xxx:XXXX -u login.worker -p worker_password
> 2. is the latest version of CUDAMiner the best option for those trying to mine a scrypt based coin with NV cards?


1. cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://xxx.xxx.xxx:XXXX -u login.worker -p worker_password
2. Pretty sure thats a yep. Takes some fidgeting with the setting tho, but imo its still easier than cgminer


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> 1. cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://xxx.xxx.xxx:XXXX -u login.worker -p worker_password
> 2. Pretty sure thats a yep. Takes some fidgeting with the setting tho, but imo its still easier than cgminer


thanks for that. got it sorted now









my only prior experience with crypto is RIC and PTS, so it was a shock to see how hot scrypt mining is (temperature wise) as I started mining POW tonight. I have no idea how peoples cards survive scrypt rofl...


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> thanks for that. got it sorted now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my only prior experience with crypto is RIC and PTS, so it was a shock to see how hot scrypt mining is (temperature wise) as I started mining POW tonight. I have no idea how peoples cards survive scrypt rofl...


AMD cards with 100% fan or watercooling









its free heating though lol


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> AMD cards with 100% fan or watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its free heating though lol


100% fan seems boardline imo









---

would anyone care to explain difficulty to me? I ask because i know PTS difficulty is around 0.02 atm, and mining solo is almost unheard of for PTS these days. Alternatively, POW difficulty is around 1.55 atm, but it only released today with no premine and I thought it might've been solo'able....


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> AMD cards with 100% fan or watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its free heating though lol


Naw, Nvidias titan/780 coolers can handle it







.



EDT: LARGER IMAGE FOR MORE NVIDIA FANBOYISM. GO!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Naw, Nvidias titan/780 coolers can handle it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> EDT: LARGER IMAGE FOR MORE NVIDIA FANBOYISM. GO!


Well some can at least


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well some can at least


Try backing off on that memory clock and push that core clock higher. You'll probably find that the 780's are not as memory limited as the AMD cards. This is of me on middlecoin but you get the idea with the how to run these cards.



EDIT: I've finally settled on a T12x24 for my GTX 780's and T15x16 on my 780 Ti.


----------



## fleetfeather

i believe my 780 Ti has the highest CPM listed in the Guide thread for PTS mining on a NV card. I run 1200/1950, and ArCudaMiner1.0e. 2200 CPM if I don't mine on my cpu as well.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Try backing off on that memory clock and push that core clock higher. You'll probably find that the 780's are not as memory limited as the AMD cards. This is of me on middlecoin but you get the idea with the how to run these cards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I've finally settled on a T12x24 for my GTX 780's and T15x16 on my 780 Ti.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll give it a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i believe my 780 Ti has the highest CPM listed in the Guide thread for PTS mining on a NV card. I run 1200/1950, and ArCudaMiner1.0e. 2200 CPM if I don't mine on my cpu as well.


I always seem to get worse CPM on both of my 780s in e (non-TI). However the SC one gets 2050-2100 though with barley any extra OC added to it (that's in 1.0c).


----------



## fleetfeather

awwwwwwww yussss found a block of POW. Been mining for maybe 1hour now... 61 POW incoming!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! I'll give it a shot.
> I always seem to get worse CPM on both of my 780s in e (non-TI). However the SC one gets 2050-2100 though with barley any extra OC added to it (that's in 1.0c).


Yeah i found 1.0c is better for 780, but 1.0e is better for Ti. I can't explain it, but 1.0c is deffo 50-100cpm slower than 1.0e for me personally (although other people arent backing this up for me...). As i suggested at the very start of PTS mining, RAM frequency and CPU frequency does indeed have a slight impact on a GPU's CPM too


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*


PTS mining is a bit less straining on the cards than hashing is allright. Getting almost 650 khash on a 780 is just wow tho...
They really scale well with coreclock when scrypting these ones. Too bad I really cant go higher than 1150 when sandwitching the cards like Im doing without getting some form of better cooling.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Sent some Doge to cryptsy and they're taking forever to receive it;
> 
> could this be becaues no one is mining doge and there are a LOT of transaction going about? i have 0/3 confirmed
> 
> or cryptsy is just bad?


Doge apparently has forked. Do not sent any Doge out until they resolved this.


----------



## fleetfeather

my classy on air, mining POW atm



on PTS, my VRM's don't break 55C (again, on air)


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> PTS mining is a bit less straining on the cards than hashing is allright. Getting almost 650 khash on a 780 is just wow tho...
> They really scale well with coreclock when scrypting these ones. Too bad I really cant go higher than 1150 when sandwitching the cards like Im doing without getting some form of better cooling.


If you think 650khash is impressive on a 780, check this out.



It's almost stupid people are paying $900 dollars for R9 290's when you can pick up a classified 780 Ti and slap a water block on it for less.


----------



## fleetfeather

wow so apparently core clock actually plays a role in some of these.. it had such a minimal impact on PTS mining


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wow so apparently core clock actually plays a role in some of these.. it had such a minimal impact on PTS mining


Again, it appears AMD cards are hampered more so by memory bandwidth issues than Nvidia. In fact, overclocking my memory by 300 mhz bumps up the power consumption by about 20 watts on all 3 of my cards and I get a net of like 15 more khash across all three cards. It's almost not worth overclocking the memory IMO.

The core clock on the other hand increases script hashing almost linearly on 780's.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wow so apparently core clock actually plays a role in some of these.. it had such a minimal impact on PTS mining


Yup, I had forgotten that too (about PTS mining). Bumped up the core clock 150mhz as was suggested and went up a whole 2cpm. "Oh yea, that's why I've never touched clock speeds since I started mining."


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Again, it appears AMD cards are hampered more so by memory bandwidth issues than Nvidia. In fact, overclocking my memory by 300 mhz bumps up the power consumption by about 20 watts on all 3 of my cards and I get a net of like 15 more khash across all three cards. It's almost not worth overclocking the memory IMO.
> 
> The core clock on the other hand increases script hashing almost linearly on 780's.


ahh i see now. does mining scrypt still allow larger-than-gamestable overclocks to the core as well? I know my current memory overclock as pictured above is certainly not stable for gaming usage lol


----------



## charliew

Welcome to Sweden. The country where a 780 is more expensive than in the US and a 280x costs 359 bucks.

With battlefield 4.

EDIT: For 900 bucks you get 2x r9 290 sapphire tri-x cards with a bit of luck. Nvidia for scrypt is just not an option without ridiculously blowoutofproportion AMD-prices.


----------



## Roulette Run

Figures, Doge had been holding steady for a while and I thought it had bottomed out and I bought another 1000 coins overnight, and what does it do first thing this morning???


----------



## Outlawed

FYI someone over in ypool chat seems to be calming that they have a XPM GPU miner in the works.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> FYI someone over in the ypool chat *trollbox* seems to be calming that they have a XPM GPU miner in the works.


Fixed.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Fixed.


It's actually seems pretty legit. He seems to know fully what he is talking about and some of the "higher ups" of the chat are communicating with him pretty seriously.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Figures, Doge had been holding steady for a while and I thought it had bottomed out and I bought another 1000 coins overnight, and what does it do first thing this morning???


Want to guess why?



Edit: LOL. The SECOND I posted this screenshot DOGE fell 10%.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> FYI someone over in ypool chat seems to be calming that they have a XPM GPU miner in the works.


You think that person would say something like that?

If someone had said GPU miner, you would never see another gpu ever again. Since that person wouldve bought it to mine with.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> You think that person would say something like that?
> 
> If someone had said GPU miner, you would never see another gpu ever again. Since that person wouldve bought it to mine with.


With that logic, the public would have no GPU miners. There's a dev fee on some for a reason.









Regardless he seems to think it will be a while. From my understanding I think he might have got it working on his 280x and 290x but he still needs a lot of work done. Not to mention he seems more intrigued with tweaking the CPU miner he is working on as well.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> If you think 650khash is impressive on a 780, check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost stupid people are paying $900 dollars for R9 290's when you can pick up a classified 780 Ti and slap a water block on it for less.


I only get bout 750khash/s on my 780ti. Can't get those setting to work.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> I only get bout 750khash/s on my 780ti. Can't get those setting to work.


His card is overvolted to the moon mate and on water.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> His card is overvolted to the moon mate and on water.


I guess as much but his cudaminer setting doesn't work at all. As in like I get 30khash/s on it. If I bump up my voltage to 1.35v I can almost hit 850khash/s with my current cudaminer settings. Though it's on air and I would fry my card if I let it run for more then 15secs at those voltages lol.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> His card is overvolted to the moon mate and on water.


I would not call 1.21v "overvolted to the moon" but yea it is overvolted


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Welcome to Sweden. The country where a 780 is more expensive than in the US and a 280x costs 359 bucks.
> 
> With battlefield 4.
> 
> EDIT: For 900 bucks you get 2x r9 290 sapphire tri-x cards with a bit of luck. Nvidia for scrypt is just not an option without ridiculously blowoutofproportion AMD-prices.


How much does it cost to ship things to Canada N1L1S3?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I would not call 1.21v "overvolted to the moon" but yea it is overvolted


1.21v is the limit Nivida impose on overvolting. Anything over that amount will not show up on PrecsionX. I can hit 1.5v and that thing would still read 1.21v. Though honestly I think he is around that voltage since his temps is in the 30s. I'm sure it's possible to hit 900khash/s someone just need to post a settting that actually work.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How much does it cost to ship things to Canada N1L1S3?


Oh I have no idea mate. Guess that depends a lot on the size / weight of the package







.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> 1.21v is the limit Nivida impose on overvolting. Anything over that amount will not show up on PrecsionX. I can hit 1.5v and that thing would still read 1.21v. Though honestly I think he is around that voltage since his temps is in the 30s. I'm sure it's possible to hit 900khash/s someone just need to post a settting that actually work.


How about the 128% power his card is reporting in the graphs?

Lets just let it die guys... A 780ti is NOT the way to go for scrypt mining.


----------



## cam51037

Have you guys already heard that DOGE has allegedly forked? It's been reported by Dogehouse and Dogecoin on IRC.

*EDIT: *Yep, it's already been posted here.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> How about the 128% power his card is reporting in the graphs?
> 
> Lets just let it die guys... A 780ti is NOT the way to go for scrypt mining.


Consdering that Newegg at one point was charging $900 for a 290X and if you look you can pickup a 780ti B-stock or if lucky discount at around $620, no it's not gonna die.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Have you guys already heard that DOGE has allegedly forked? It's been reported by Dogehouse and Dogecoin on IRC.
> 
> *EDIT: *Yep, it's already been posted here.


Dogehouse backup. Apparently the Pools have formed a consensus on which fork to take until they get more info from the devs.


----------



## Skye12977

I've got to ask, is it even worth trying to start mining with a lower GPU, and only use the profit from that card to then expand?
or would the power consumption be bad to the point of it would take to long to make anything from it?
I'm talking like a single 270/x or 265.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I've got to ask, is it even worth trying to start mining with a lower GPU, and only use the profit from that card to then expand?
> or would the power consumption be bad to the point of it would take to long to make anything from it?
> I'm talking like a single 270/x or 265.


A single 270 should use about 165 watt mining. Unless your electric rate is crazy you should come out ahead.

Use http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency to calculate how much your electric gonna cost you. Take the profiablity with a grain of salt though since things fluctuate a lot.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> A single 270 should use about 165 watt mining. Unless your electric rate is crazy you should come out ahead.
> 
> Use http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency to calculate how much your electric gonna cost you. Take the profiablity with a grain of salt though since things fluctuate a lot.


there wouldn't happen to be a chart for lower cards/other cards and their average rates?
I mean if I can go on craigs and find a lower card and run that thing into the ground for 50$ to put those coins towards 270/x 280/x.. etc


----------



## korruptedkaos

BTC Blockchain is down for maintenance : https://blockchain.info/

arggghh, wondering why my withdrawal has been pending for a few hours. GRrrrrrrrrr


----------



## thrgk

nvm


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I popped my 20 amp breaker yesterday when I turned on my microwave, I had no clue it was on the same circuit, but I found out, but hey, I'm running 10 GPU and a couple other odds and ends such as a printer and such off this same circuit. I've got a Kill a Watt meter in shipping right now.


I can't turn on my Keurig while I mine







My breaker is just 16amp


----------



## cam51037

Would it be a terrible idea to think about setting up another mining computer? I'm thinking about buying a couple 290's, I found Gigabyte WF3 290's for $550 new, which is still a price gouge, but not as terrible as Newegg.

Thoughts?


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Would it be a terrible idea to think about setting up another mining computer? I'm thinking about buying a couple 290's, I found Gigabyte WF3 290's for $550 new, which is still a price gouge, but not as terrible as Newegg.
> 
> Thoughts?


You could end up losing $$$ or wake up in 8 years with a bank account with a few 0's.
IMO mining is safe, don't go sell your house for a mining farm but investing some money is a decent choice.
I'm about to do same.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> A single 270 should use about 165 watt mining. Unless your electric rate is crazy you should come out ahead.
> 
> Use http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency to calculate how much your electric gonna cost you. Take the profiablity with a grain of salt though since things fluctuate a lot.


I'm majorly interested to see if it would be profitable to try and **start** with a build when I have a rosewill capstone and a WD green hard-drive, then invest only 200$ on the rest.
I know locally I could probably get 4gb of ram for maybe 30 or 8gb for 40-50$ (2gb sticks).
or find someone that is selling an old Dell tower, swap out the PSU with mine, HDD with mine then invest the rest in the GPU?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Would it be a terrible idea to think about setting up another mining computer? I'm thinking about buying a couple 290's, I found Gigabyte WF3 290's for $550 new, which is still a price gouge, but not as terrible as Newegg.
> 
> Thoughts?


Decent deal. Too bad I'm broke right now, I gotta sell this piece of crap Alienware ASAP.


----------



## taafe

Anybody know Ubuntu well? Spent most of last night trying to install the dam thing which I managed just about in the end but I wanna download ati 290x drivers but when I type the sudo command it says command not found! But I have type that many commands in im not sure what I've done? Is there a way to refresh and start again? I've used crypto badger and some YouTube video but cannot get the drivers to install. Is there a noob way to do this?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Anybody know Ubuntu well? Spent most of last night trying to install the dam thing which I managed just about in the end but I wanna download ati 290x drivers but when I type the sudo command it says command not found! But I have type that many commands in im not sure what I've done? Is there a way to refresh and start again? I've used crypto badger and some YouTube video but cannot get the drivers to install. Is there a noob way to do this?


You could download it from AMD's website and install it in terminal, but you might need to disable X-server or something. Try Jockey.


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> there wouldn't happen to be a chart for lower cards/other cards and their average rates?
> I mean if I can go on craigs and find a lower card and run that thing into the ground for 50$ to put those coins towards 270/x 280/x.. etc


My Gigabyte R9 270 is achieving hashrates of over 460 Kh/s. That is with a small overclock, and running in a Windows environment with a nvidia card churning alongside it.

Here is a chart for you: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper*
> 
> My Gigabyte R9 270 is achieving hashrates of over 460 Kh/s. That is with a small overclock, and running in a Windows environment with a nvidia card churning alongside it.
> 
> Here is a chart for you: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


do you know if the cards have to be connected or related at all to mine?
i.e lets say a 780 and a 6570


----------



## christian_piper

I don't know, but I do know that you can pass an argument to sgminer (or whatever miner you are using) that will limit it to a specific GPU. I had to do that to keep my AMD miner from mining on my nvidia card, and vice versa..

Therefore, even if one miner instance doesn't work, you could simple run one for each card, like I do. (One R9 270, and one GTX 460)

If you are running both AMD and Nvidia, there is a little fiddling involved, and you need to run both display drivers at once. It works fine though!


----------



## Skye12977

Hmm, I really didn't think about running a mining card within my actual computer.


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Hmm, I really didn't think about running a mining card within my actual computer.


I would consider it- it keeps overall costs down, power usage down, and if it is profitable, you can always branch out later. In my case, I can even game while mining on the other card!


----------



## Skye12977

My only problem would be I don't want 'more' heat in my case.
Would it be a bad idea to get an overly long extender to get the card out of the case?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper*
> 
> Here is a chart for you: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


I like this Mining hardware comparison + raw data chart. More information, more cards listed.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper*
> 
> I would consider it- it keeps overall costs down, power usage down, and if it is profitable, you can always branch out later. In my case, I can even game while mining on the other card!


I'm going to attempt to try and mine (once I figured out what all I need to do) on my 780 just to figure how to do things.


----------



## kzim9

Waiting on my PSU's and CPU to get here......


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You could download it from AMD's website and install it in terminal, but you might need to disable X-server or something. Try Jockey.




Keep getting this message? I've tired to download different drivers but same thing keeps happening?

How do I do that?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Waiting on my PSU's and CPU to get here......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great!

No joke, I was just planning out a case quite similar to your design... it's not very detailed or anything but here's my design:



Do you by chance have any plans for your design, or a link to where you found plans?


----------



## kzim9

I scratch built it with Aluminium angle from Princess Auto and some 7/8'' aluminum uni-strut I had from work. You dont need the unistrut but I ran out of angle and did not want to go buy more.

To build this you would need 3 lengths of 3/4'' x 3/4'' x 1/16'' angle which is $14.99 a length from PA and some rivets.

You could shorten it down and get away with 2 lengths maybe. My rack is 27'' long x 12'' wide x 12'' tall.


----------



## Skye12977

Alright, I'm on the right path now.
Does anyone (that is currently on) mine Litecoins? I'm looking for a pool.
I figured I'd start on them, and I may have a lead to get a 7770 for 50-60$


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> No joke, I was just planning out a case quite similar to your design... it's not very detailed or anything but here's my design:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you by chance have any plans for your design, or a link to where you found plans?


so much win.

I don't ever want DOGE to increase its value, I like my coins XD (Just kidding, but I would still hate myself selling those awesome trollcoins XD)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Alright, I'm on the right path now.
> Does anyone (that is currently on) mine Litecoins? I'm looking for a pool.
> I figured I'd start on them, and I may have a lead to get a 7770 for 50-60$


I mined at coinotron for litecoin. they have a couple different fee options.


----------



## kzim9

As far I know running a 7770 will take a long time to mine anything.....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Alright, I'm on the right path now.
> Does anyone (that is currently on) mine Litecoins? I'm looking for a pool.
> I figured I'd start on them, and I may have a lead to get a 7770 for 50-60$


Mining litecoins is not very profitable anymore as difficulty is high. Better to mne alt coins and convert them to LTC/BTC


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Any 750 watt PSU should be good as you are just slightly off in my opinion. I would see if Johnny GURU did a review on the PSU you bought to see what the maximum output is and if it is in the 1400-1500 watt range then I would try it. I would recommend getting a Kilawatt and monitor the power draw at the wall to see what you are pulling in wattage and amps so you can make sure your breaker can handle it. Most households have 15 amp breakers and you really do not want to be pulling 15 amps from the wall on that as it will eventually fail. You should also read up on undervolting the GPU's, although it may cost you some hash rate. I get 960+ each out of my 290x's, but I don't undervolt them. If you use Stilt's bios you might be able to undervolt them saving some power and stress on the system.
> 
> 
> 
> I popped my 20 amp breaker yesterday when I turned on my microwave, I had no clue it was on the same circuit, but I found out, but hey, I'm running 10 GPU and a couple other odds and ends such as a printer and such off this same circuit. I've got a Kill a Watt meter in shipping right now.
Click to expand...

The lower end Kill a Watt is only good up to 15 amps, just so you know. I had mine start beeping at me at just above 1800w load.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mining litecoins is not very profitable anymore as difficulty is high. Better to mne alt coins and convert them to LTC/BTC


alt coins?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mining litecoins is not very profitable anymore as difficulty is high. Better to mne alt coins and convert them to LTC/BTC
> 
> 
> 
> alt coins?
Click to expand...

I assume it means alternative. Theres tons of coins besides BTC and LTC. This may be of some help. http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency

Figure out the hash that 7770 would make and then enter the info on that site. Will give you a rough idea.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I assume it means alternative. Theres tons of coins besides BTC and LTC. This may be of some help. http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
> 
> Figure out the hash that 7770 would make and then enter the info on that site. Will give you a rough idea.


If I knew how, I would.
Still trying to figure it all out.
Seems like Nvidia need a certain type of miner too.
I'm not necessarily trying to do it for profit at the moment, trying to figure out how to set it up.


----------



## incog

So any update on the doge fork?

I had 7k doge in the wild when this happened, what might happen to them?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What hashrates are you guys getting mining srcypt coins with GTX cards?

Anyone has data for GTX 780 or 780 Ti?


----------



## Skye12977

If I knew how to mine with my 780, I'd tell ya


----------



## slowman87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What hashrates are you guys getting mining srcypt coins with GTX cards?
> 
> Anyone has data for GTX 780 or 780 Ti?


Before I built my mining rig, I was mining with a GTX 770 and was getting about 330-350 khash.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87*
> 
> Before I built my mining rig, I was mining with a GTX 770 and was getting about 330-350 khash.


So 780 should be able to break 500KH/s...


----------



## Skye12977

was the 770 stock?
I'm 1265/1727 on my 780


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What hashrates are you guys getting mining srcypt coins with GTX cards?
> 
> Anyone has data for GTX 780 or 780 Ti?


My 780ti gets 760ish khash/s overclocked and undervolted a bit. I know Syan posted his and I see he gets around 620ish khash/s on his 780s overclocked. Also someone seems to have gotten 900khash/s on his 780ti watercooled but the setting I saw doesn't work for me.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What hashrates are you guys getting mining srcypt coins with GTX cards?
> 
> Anyone has data for GTX 780 or 780 Ti?


This was posted a few pages back.

780


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I realize that's hard to see but it's ~650.



780 ti


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What hashrates are you guys getting mining srcypt coins with GTX cards?
> 
> Anyone has data for GTX 780 or 780 Ti?


I can pull about 600-680 on stock volts.. Havnt played to much with it though. I have seen others pull over 700 and 800

EDIT: Also it should be noted in the 780 Ti above its overvolted


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Waiting on my PSU's and CPU to get here......


My kids would have destroyed that by the time you backed up and took the photo...
"hey what is this... Snap" my three year old cannot keep his hands to himself and my two year old is happy to help him


----------



## kzim9

Oh ya I hear ya....lol

My daughter went to her toy tools and said '' I fix it " as she grabbed her screwdriver and then proceeded to jam it into one the the GPU's.....









She means well......


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I can pull about 600-680 on stock volts.. Havnt played to much with it though. I have seen others pull over 700 and 800
> 
> EDIT: Also it should be noted in the 780 Ti above its overvolted


Also watercooled. Even at 1.15v on Air you gonna start hitting 80c. I'm just wondering what other things he did since those settings just flat out don't work for me on my 780ti.


----------



## Vinnces

I quoted myself somehow lol. /delete pls.


----------



## OneFast3

Wow have a miner on WafflePool pulling 5.53 GH/s. That must be some farm. Guess I found out why my shares per round dropped so much.


----------



## korruptedkaos

seems like one of those days today









BTC withdrawals stuck in pending, pool im on getting DDOS'd, Doge forked! not that its affecting me.

damn


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So what is everyone mining? I was on max, but that is taking a turn for the worse, so I'm on Vertcoin. Still don't think its the best one out right now. So hard to keep up with so many new coins coming out.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks for the hashrates. I'll try to grab a cheap 780, 760, or maybe even a 670.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> So what is everyone mining? I was on max, but that is taking a turn for the worse, so I'm on Vertcoin. Still don't think its the best one out right now. So hard to keep up with so many new coins coming out.


On Max and Doge still. Max will probably get pumped again and waiting for Doge to get added on MCXNow for some action.


----------



## NomNomNom

http://puu.sh/70g0Y.png
After a long long time, finally pulled 511 khash out of a 270.
WU's are a little messed because it hasnt been running long enough.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> http://puu.sh/70g0Y.png
> After a long long time, finally pulled 511 khash out of a 270.
> WU's are a little messed because it hasnt been running long enough.


Which model 270 are they?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> http://puu.sh/70g0Y.png
> After a long long time, finally pulled 511 khash out of a 270.
> WU's are a little messed because it hasnt been running long enough.


Wow lets see the bat file. High OC? Which 270?


----------



## Skye12977

Hate to ask, but I keep running into dead ends.
I either find a pool that doesn't display an address or fudge up.

I going to try LTC via Cudaminer.
I have LTC wallet and Cudaminer downloaded.
I understand I have to make a .bat to execute the mining process, but can't find a pool to start as a reference. any help?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Hate to ask, but I keep running into dead ends.
> I either find a pool that doesn't display an address or fudge up.
> 
> I going to try LTC via Cudaminer.
> I have LTC wallet and Cudaminer downloaded.
> I understand I have to make a .bat to execute the mining process, but can't find a pool to start as a reference. any help?


Well what do you want to mine?


----------



## Skye12977

Honestly whatever I can with a 780.
But I'm trying for Litecoins via Cudaminer


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Which model 270 are they?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow lets see the bat file. High OC? Which 270?


Asus R9 270


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Which model 270 are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow lets see the bat file. High OC? Which 270?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asus R9 270
Click to expand...

Care to share your bat file?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Care to share your bat file?


x intensity 4, threadconcurrency 5121, threads 2


----------



## Vinnces

Anybody got a config for Vertminer for 7950 and 290? Having trouble getting any setting hashing right.


----------



## lightsout

Missed it what miner was that? Cg? SG?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Care to share your bat file?
> 
> 
> 
> x intensity 4, threadconcurrency 5121, threads 2
Click to expand...


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Missed it what miner was that? Cg? SG?


Using kalroths build, SG4.1 will do the same


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Missed it what miner was that? Cg? SG?
> 
> 
> 
> Using kalroths build, SG4.1 will do the same
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try it out later.


----------



## Roulette Run

I'm holding 8 different coins right now and I think every one of them dropped today. I made a couple of good buy/sales, but nothing to brag about.









We are still needing everybody's votes for Nutcoin, Velocity coin passed us back today and we need to go back in front of it: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php

I just passed the 14.5 million Nutcoins mined mark. I'm shooting for 30 million coins at low difficulty, but we'll see, I've only got 3 R9 270X cards left mining it, I've switched the rest of my cards to mining Franko for the time being.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

The Asus R9 270s are terrible when it comes to cooling... Tiny little fans, I can hardly keep them below 90C at stock clocks when mining...


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The Asus R9 270s are terrible when it comes to cooling... Tiny little fans, I can hardly keep them below 90C at stock clocks when mining...



this guy?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The Asus R9 270s are terrible when it comes to cooling... Tiny little fans, I can hardly keep them below 90C at stock clocks when mining...


mine are at stock voltage and get around 72c loaded, maybe you need some more airflow behind them like a box fan? i dont have anything blowing on mine.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks I'll try it out later.


i forgot to add, im using a modified scrypt kernel too, pm for details if you want it


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> this guy?


yes


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

In my experience the ASUS DC2 cools very well. The fans may look small, but it keeps my OC'ed GTX 760 under 70C under full load 24/7 and barely makes any noise at all.


----------



## Skye12977

I've only had a bad experience with XFX DD fans.
I had a gigabyte 5770 and an xfx 6850 (single fan) that never had a problem.
We had 2x 7950 and a 7970 all XFX DD and they all had problems


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The Asus R9 270s are terrible when it comes to cooling... Tiny little fans, I can hardly keep them below 90C at stock clocks when mining...


I have 3 R9 270s (ASUS DCu II) on a rig.

This config gets me ~406KH/s, with only a little 7" fan pointed at them, and keeps them at well under 80C for the most part. I say for the most part, because of my cooling situation - no central heating/ac, so I only have a window a/c unit. I try to use it as little as possible. So yesterday and the day before, when temps outside reached 80 and 85F respectively, one of my cards hit 81C. They usually sit at 75C, with the hottest one (that reached 81C) using about 70% fan speed, and the others down around 45-50%.

If you have not yet, you should look into using VBE7 to modify the BIOS on the cards to use a lower voltage. Default full power voltage on mine are 1.215v, but with the -20 powertune in my config, they're limited to 1.175v and that helps temps quite a lot. I've heard that people have gotten a 1050/1500 overclock easily with voltage down to 1.125v, and stock clocks (925/1400) down all the way to 1.050v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Temps are low because it's about 9:45pm and I have the closest window opened a couple of inches with it being about 40 degrees outside



Code:



Code:


"intensity" : "19",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "15232",
"shaders" : "0"
"api-listen" : "true",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-engine" : "975",
"gpu-memclock" : "1400",
"gpu-fan" : "40-100",
"auto-fan" : "true",
"temp-target" : "77",
"temp-overheat" : "84",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"gpu-powertune" : "-20",


----------



## Vinnces

New Doge wallet for the fork issue released.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1y6tq2/wallet_152_is_now_available_for_download/

Read post to check if your on the right block chain.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> New Doge wallet for the fork issue released.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1y6tq2/wallet_152_is_now_available_for_download/
> 
> Read post to check if your on the right block chain.


I've been hearing that terminology for a while now and honestly have yet to figure out exactly what it means in the world of crypto. :/

I think it's basically a screw up in the block chain?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks for the hashrates. I'll try to grab a cheap 780, 760, or maybe even a 670.


If it helps you make your descision my friends water cooled 670 can barely push 350Khash overvolted and OC. I would try for a 760 or 780... I have seen 780s for 400$ usd used.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I've been hearing that terminology for a while now and honestly have yet to figure out exactly what it means in the world of crypto. :/
> 
> I think it's basically a screw up in the block chain?


When 2 or more pools that has very big percentage of the total hashrates, if they are not communicating with each other to update the block chain, then they can start a fork, meaning 2 or more pools working on alternative versions of the block chain.

Edit: Thanks selk


----------



## Outlawed

Alright so I've been pretty much mining exclusively on PTS. I've done a bit of scrypt mining but only on my 780 on win7. Anyone have a link to a decent scrypt miner for amd on linux? Don't really see anything specific to that in OP although I could just be blind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> When 2 or more pools that has very big percentage of the total hashrates, if they are not communicating with each other to update the block chain, then they can start a fork, meaning 2 or more pools working on alternative versions of the block chain.
> 
> Edit: Thanks selk


Thanks for that!


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Hate to ask, but I keep running into dead ends.
> I either find a pool that doesn't display an address or fudge up.
> 
> I going to try LTC via Cudaminer.
> I have LTC wallet and Cudaminer downloaded.
> I understand I have to make a .bat to execute the mining process, but can't find a pool to start as a reference. any help?


Here is a tutorial from Jeffinslaw for LTC........http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/official-tutorial-how-to-start-mining-litecoins


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Here is a tutorial from Jeffinslaw for LTC........http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/official-tutorial-how-to-start-mining-litecoins


I'm actually trying to talk to him to figure out what I need to do.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is a good PTS pool except ypool?


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> New Doge wallet for the fork issue released.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1y6tq2/wallet_152_is_now_available_for_download/
> 
> Read post to check if your on the right block chain.


Thanks for that

I have a transaction that's still pending though, when is the doge going to go through? I'm on the correct blockchain


----------



## lightsout

Is it normal that the WU be so low? I have seen it at times where it was about equal to the hash speed.



Just started trying out scrypt tonight on the 270's. Man it really brings my system to a crawl. Max and PTS it was usable but this is not.


----------



## Maian

It's the high intensity (I value). Anything above 15 really will make your system hard to use.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> I have a transaction that's still pending though, when is the doge going to go through? I'm on the correct blockchain


If you have a pending transaction on the correct chain it should get confirmed fine... it might take awhile to confirm however, since the hashrate on that chain is obviously reduced by whatever percentage of miners are still working on the wrong side of the fork. I was actually surprised that there wasn't a fork previous to this... similar occurrences happened early on in BTC due to a similar cause. Anytime there's a new revision of software and a big chunk of people have issues and downgrade to the previous version - it never works out well.

On the one hand this is bad for DOGE - as it underscores the fact that they released a bad wallet revision (or more accurately, incorrectly copied the LTC wallet improvements when they released 1.5). On the other hand it is good for DOGE as it shows everyone that the devs are still actively working to resolve those problems - as indicated by the _relatively_ rapid release of the new wallet revision.

It's ironic considering the small (relative to BTC/LTC) market cap that DOGE has - that it is actually a better stress test of the architecture in general. Already DOGE has more transactions on average than BTC - and so traffic/volume scaling needs to be even better than BTC (which at the moment it really isn't). The best things about it however, is it's more widespread popularity among people that actually spend it as opposed to simply hoarding or trading. The fact that it didn't lose 60% of value after a bad fork like this in which a large number of pools were mining the 'wrong side' is pretty reassuring that the current DOGE holders are in it for the long haul (or at least long_er_ than simply pump-n-dump types).


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> It's the high intensity (I value). Anything above 15 really will make your system hard to use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> It's the high intensity (I value). Anything above 15 really will make your system hard to use.


Ok thanks. Dang on 15 I lost like 100k hash.

Care to comment on the WU. They are way low. I have not set TC as I kept getting errors, guess I need to experiment more.

EDIT** I 17 looking way better. Still around 420k hash but the WU are in the mid to high 300's.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok thanks. Dang on 15 I lost like 100k hash.
> 
> Care to comment on the WU. They are way low. I have not set TC as I kept getting errors, guess I need to experiment more.


There are different takes on this, but in general I let cgminer make that determination. When adding a new GPU that I'm unsure of - I first find OC that works well... then run cgminer with no settings other than pool, logins, and the shaders and intensity flags set - but nothing else (after deleting any .bin files from the working directory). Then run it and see what cgminer comes up with on it's own.

Sometimes I'll even run this a few times a little bit apart from each other - as there are occasionally spurious results generated due to odd loading...this should generate something like this: "scrypt130511Tahitiglg2tc22400w256l4.bin" - in the case of one of my 7970s... so by that I can see that I can run 2 threads (but I knew that already), a worksize of 256, and a thread-concurrency of 22400 safely. Optimally you would want to run it for each GPU completely separately - which you can do by running a separate instance for each and specifying the GPU to target in the arguments.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok thanks. Dang on 15 I lost like 100k hash.
> 
> Care to comment on the WU. They are way low. I have not set TC as I kept getting errors, guess I need to experiment more.
> 
> 
> 
> There are different takes on this, but in general I let cgminer make that determination. When adding a new GPU that I'm unsure of - I first find OC that works well... then run cgminer with no settings other than pool, logins, and the shaders and intensity flags set - but nothing else (after deleting any .bin files from the working directory). Then run it and see what cgminer comes up with on it's own.
> 
> Sometimes I'll even run this a few times a little bit apart from each other - as there are occasionally spurious results generated due to odd loading...this should generate something like this: "scrypt130511Tahitiglg2tc22400w256l4.bin" - in the case of one of my 7970s... so by that I can see that I can run 2 threads (but I knew that already), a worksize of 256, and a thread-concurrency of 22400 safely. Optimally you would want to run it for each GPU completely separately - which you can do by running a separate instance for each and specifying the GPU to target in the arguments.
Click to expand...

Oh man I read something about the bin file but opened it and it was a jumbled mess. Thanks a lot I will play around tomorrow I have to get to bed. Can you tell me the flag to only run one gpu per instance. Thanks.


----------



## charliew

Anyone doing any of the Panda-coins? Seems extremely messy, apparantly there are 3:

Panda (scamcoin)
The real Panda (????)
PND (apparantly the real coin)

Anyone know anything more?


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Anyone doing any of the Panda-coins? Seems extremely messy, apparantly there are 3:
> 
> Panda (scamcoin)
> The real Panda (????)
> PND (apparantly the real coin)
> 
> Anyone know anything more?


You may wish to read this: http://cryptolife.net/the-curious-case-of-pandacoins/


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> You may wish to read this: http://cryptolife.net/the-curious-case-of-pandacoins/


I actually fell for the third one...

Ill just go ahead and save 1,2m PND then.
Obviously the new litecoin.


----------



## korruptedkaos

been one of those stupid days yesterday & today









First cryptotrade withdrawals stuck in pending, finally just got 1 of them about 36 hours later. don't know when the other will come?

switched to coinmarket & withdrawals worked! yay!. now today its getting ddos'd & I want to sell some coins! cant use either though atm!

Damn you whoever is doing all these silly attacks!







I imagine everyone is having similar problems with Doge/btc etc.

that's my 10 second rant









im a Sad Panda today lol, That panda coin sounds like a proper scam coin aswell!


----------



## barkinos98

do you guys think i should get my 780 to mine on the same rig as my 5 other cards? no way i cant run this in my room, its too noisy :/


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh man I read something about the bin file but opened it and it was a jumbled mess. Thanks a lot I will play around tomorrow I have to get to bed. Can you tell me the flag to only run one gpu per instance. Thanks.


Quote:


> --device|-d Select device to use, one value, range and/or comma separated (e.g. 0-2,4) default: all


See all the flags and accepted args for each HERE. (Or run it with --help and it will produce the list.)

Basically, if you want to run it for just the GPU1 in your system - you'd use -d 0. Run it and take note of the name of the .bin generated. Delete .bin file. Run again with -d set to 1 (for GPU2)... rinse and repeat as necessary.

Once you have noted the TC, etc. for each GPU you can then run a single instance for all GPUs and specify the values for each in order via a comma separated list (in order from GPU1,GPU2,etc..).

The only caveat is that if you are running GPUs that like 2 threads with ones that can only run one... then you need to run two separate instances of cgminer - but you can easily do that by specifying which instance controls which GPUs via the -d switch... that way one instance runs all dual thread GPUs and the other all single thread GPUs (stay at intensity 13 for duals but singles can go to 18-19 usually).

(There's lots of resources and guides all over the place with far more granular optimization options - but for the most part they're ways of getting an extra 5-15 kh/s... if your intensity, threads, and TC are set properly you should be getting 90-95% of your max out of each card).

Good mining!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh man I read something about the bin file but opened it and it was a jumbled mess. Thanks a lot I will play around tomorrow I have to get to bed. Can you tell me the flag to only run one gpu per instance. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> --device|-d Select device to use, one value, range and/or comma separated (e.g. 0-2,4) default: all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See all the flags and accepted args for each HERE. (Or run it with --help and it will produce the list.)
> 
> Basically, if you want to run it for just the GPU1 in your system - you'd use -d 0. Run it and take note of the name of the .bin generated. Delete .bin file. Run again with -d set to 1 (for GPU2)... rinse and repeat as necessary.
> 
> Once you have noted the TC, etc. for each GPU you can then run a single instance for all GPUs and specify the values for each in order via a comma separated list (in order from GPU1,GPU2,etc..).
> 
> The only caveat is that if you are running GPUs that like 2 threads with ones that can only run one... then you need to run two separate instances of cgminer - but you can easily do that by specifying which instance controls which GPUs via the -d switch... that way one instance runs all dual thread GPUs and the other all single thread GPUs (stay at intensity 13 for duals but singles can go to 18-19 usually).
> 
> (There's lots of resources and guides all over the place with far more granular optimization options - but for the most part they're ways of getting an extra 5-15 kh/s... if your intensity, threads, and TC are set properly you should be getting 90-95% of your max out of each card).
> 
> Good mining!
Click to expand...

Excellent that really helps a lot thank you for your time. +rep


----------



## rickyman0319

what is middle mining rig? what is the MH/s for that?


----------



## meckert15834

First bitcoin ATM coming to the USA

http://news.yahoo.com/first-u-bitcoin-atms-open-soon-seattle-austin-050412129--sector.html


----------



## Minusorange

Is Doge still the flavour of the month for mining or has everyone moved onto something different ? About to enter the foray of mining and according to coinwarz smartcoin is most profitable


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Is Doge still the flavour of the month for mining or has everyone moved onto something different ? About to enter the foray of mining and according to coinwarz smartcoin is most profitable


Doge is a good coin if you do not want to be constantly switching coins. It is consistent. Smartcoin is a coin that only becomes profitable when other people are not mining it... But then people see it is profitable and then point at it...Difficulty goes back up, Then it is no longer profitable; Repeat. Coinwarz is very deceitful when it comes to the way it ranks coins. If a coin is number 1 but has had a -50% difficulty increase, then do not waste your time. You should learn to ignore the ranking and go off of 24/hr averages, 14 day averages, and profitability when ranked against BTC.

Edit: sorry I can elaborate more later, but I am in class now.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Edit: sorry I can elaborate more later, but I am in class now.


Please do, I'm currently just setting myself up to give multipool a try with Doge as dogehouse isn't accepting new registrations


----------



## rickyman0319

what is another main pool for dogecoin? since it is closed.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is another main pool for dogecoin? since it is closed.


Try multipool


----------



## rickyman0319

any good backup pool for dogecoin?


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Try multipool


I mine for multipool and it's very simple to work with it.
I never used anything else so I can't compare but IMO it's better than mining always the same coin since it switch to most profitable coin.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is another main pool for dogecoin? since it is closed.


Try https://fast-pool.com/ too since they are pretty reliable.

Or you can try Middlecoin or Trademybit for pool that switches automatically and pays out in BTC. Takes the hassle away.


----------



## Minusorange

I'm kinda stuck, I can't find CGminer 3.7.2 compiled version, what am I supposed to do as the version of CGminer I can download has no support for GPU ?


----------



## legoman786

cgminer 3.5.1 does not work for me. What do I post to help figure it out?


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> cgminer 3.5.1 does not work for me. What do I post to help figure it out?


Latest version for GPU mining is 3.7.2


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abs.exe*
> 
> Latest version for GPU mining is 3.7.2


I heard that 3.5.1 does not have a delay for mining when using a fast auto switching pool, whereas 3.7.2 does. That is counterproductive to a *fast* auto switching pool.


----------



## JMattes

I am using the 3.7.3 version from http://max.1gh.com/

Works ok for me with mining max coin..

So guess while maxcoins are making a nice tidy profit.. We must all continue to focus on the next point in the horizon..

Anyone got got a feeling on what that is? Trying Reicoin and its ehh still iffy..


----------



## Minusorange

Nevermind, using SGMiner instead of CG


----------



## rickyman0319

how do I setup maxcoin on 1gh/s site on maxcoin wallet?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Waiting on my PSU's and CPU to get here......


You buy or make that rack?

EDIT: Had I clicked to the next page I would have saw that you made it yourself on the top of the page








great job:thumb:


----------



## chronicfx

Whats up with middlecoin? Can someone check their balance and confirm that it is way way low? Or just has not updated since close to payout last night.. .007 exchanged?? I average about .045/diem


----------



## Minusorange

Can anyone help me with my SGminer settings



Seems incredibly low for R9 290 :/


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my SGminer settings
> 
> 
> 
> Seems incredibly low for R9 290 :/


Bump up intensity to 17 to 20.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Bump up intensity to 17 to 20.


Thanks, I just found this in a 290 tri-x thread on hashrate
Quote:


> "intensity" : "20",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "thread-concurrency" : "25601",
> "temp-cutoff" : "88",
> "temp-overheat" : "91",
> "temp-target" : "69",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "device" : "1",
> "remove-disabled" : true,
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1250",
> "gpu-engine" : "1020",
> "gpu-fan" : "50-75",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "no-submit-stale" : true


Do I just copy & paste it into my conf file or do I need to change anything ?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Thanks, I just found this in a 290 tri-x thread on hashrate
> Do I just copy & paste it into my conf file or do I need to change anything ?


You can try it but you gonna have to tweak it a bit for sure.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> You can try it but you gonna have to tweak it a bit for sure.


767/148 with just upping intensity to 20 so thanks for that tip

I'll probably try tweaking tomorrow as I want to go get some sleep


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Thanks, I just found this in a 290 tri-x thread on hashrate
> Do I just copy & paste it into my conf file or do I need to change anything ?


Are you on air or water? If you are on air, I would see what stock gets you so you have a baseline to start from, then you can try overclocking to see what gains you get. For my 2 x 290x's I get 860KHs at stock, but putting them at 1000/1500 gets me 970+KHs, but it took time to get everything to work right and I am using water cooling.


----------



## utnorris

Has anyone looked around at cards in the last few days? Either they are not in stock, most are not, or they are sky high. Even 270's are hard to come by now unless I want to pay $260+ a card.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Has anyone looked around at cards in the last few days? Either they are not in stock, most are not, or they are sky high. Even 270's are hard to come by now unless I want to pay $260+ a card.


Why not consider used 7900s? It may be a generation old but it can still hash well. A 7950 can be had for around $300 on ebay and hashes around 700kh.

While good by todays prices it still hurts me to think 6 months or so ago when i was looking at the cards 7950s went on sales for as low as $180...new! Crazy...


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I'm kinda stuck, I can't find CGminer 3.7.2 compiled version, what am I supposed to do as the version of CGminer I can download has no support for GPU ?


You have them all here: http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/

I beleive the 3.7.2 is the last to support GPUs


----------



## Bluemustang

Whats up with dogehouse? My confirmed balance stopped updating a few hours ago while the unconfirmed continues to rise while mining.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Whats up with dogehouse? My confirmed balance stopped updating a few hours ago while the unconfirmed continues to rise while mining.


Probably has to do with the recent fork. Check their site for any information about it. A lot of transfers were halted the past couple days.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Probably has to do with the recent fork. Check their site for any information about it. A lot of transfers were halted the past couple days.


Perhaps but right after the fork i downloaded the new wallet and withdrew coins from them. Now theyre frozen again, cant withdraw again.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Perhaps but right after the fork i downloaded the new wallet and withdrew coins from them. Now theyre frozen again, cant withdraw again.


The 3000 unconfirmed doge I had just got confirmed now so I guess whateveras wrong was fixed.

My manual payout still haven't come in yet though...


----------



## korruptedkaos

not being funny!









but why are you guys still mining Doge!

even if the price does go up to 350 - 400 which I cant see it doing anytime soon? there are still better coins to be mining right now!

even if you want doge for long term because you believe in it, wouldn't you be better off mining another coin & buying more Doge than you can mine?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not being funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but why are you guys still mining Doge!
> 
> even if the price does go up to 350 - 400 which I cant see it doing anytime soon? there are still better coins to be mining right now!
> 
> even if you want doge for long term because you believe in it, wouldn't you be better off mining another coin & buying more Doge than you can mine?


Only my Bamt rig is on Doge right now cause I can't get the other cgminer ver. on it. The other 2 is either on panda or max or a multipool.


----------



## Nhb93

I'm just still mining it because no one seems to have any good tips on another good coin to mine.


----------



## rickyman0319

what pool do u use to mine PTS? ypool or pts.1gh.com or other


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not being funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but why are you guys still mining Doge!
> 
> even if the price does go up to 350 - 400 which I cant see it doing anytime soon? there are still better coins to be mining right now!
> 
> even if you want doge for long term because you believe in it, wouldn't you be better off mining another coin & buying more Doge than you can mine?


Not really. Doge becomes less and more valuable on a daily basis. But i do switch between Doge, Leaf and kitteh depending on where the difficulty is at the given time. Just started so some others would be good to have in my arsenal as well.

PS: I hear a lot of talk about max. Max is sha256 right? Since when is sha256 more profitable than scrypt?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Not really. Doge becomes less and more valuable on a daily basis. But i do switch between Doge, Leaf and kitteh depending on where the difficulty is at the given time. Just started so some others would be good to have in my arsenal as well.
> 
> PS: I hear a lot of talk about max. Max is sha256 right? Since when is sha256 more profitable than scrypt?


its sha 3 & is a variation of scrypt called kekac or something.

you would be better off mining that tbh & buying doge if you that's what you wanted to do?

I just don't see why people are mining doge!


----------



## JMattes

Making $1.65 an hour mining max... it's getting harder per day and coins are flooding the market so the price is getting harder to maintain but it's worth mining for another week or 2 I'd say.

Looking for the next big coin myself..


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Looking for the next big coin myself..


me too!
not taking any risks on new coins atm though.

just want to reach a bit more btc to order some more GPU's


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> just want to reach a bit more btc to order some more GPU's


Know the feeling. BTC need to hit $700 again pls ~~


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> its sha 3 & is a variation of scrypt called kekac or something.
> 
> you would be better off mining that tbh & buying doge if you that's what you wanted to do?
> 
> I just don't see why people are mining doge!


Ok whats required to mine sha3/max? I assume i cant use cgminer and just switch pools? And i finally got my cgminer fine tuned well and getting as much as 770kh from my 7970.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Ok whats required to mine sha3/max? I assume i cant use cgminer and just switch pools? And i finally got my cgminer fine tuned well and getting as much as 770kh from my 7970.


You gotta use a modified Cgminer. Go to http://max.1gh.com/ and download there.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not being funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but why are you guys still mining Doge!
> 
> even if the price does go up to 350 - 400 which I cant see it doing anytime soon? there are still better coins to be mining right now!
> 
> even if you want doge for long term because you believe in it, wouldn't you be better off mining another coin & buying more Doge than you can mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only my Bamt rig is on Doge right now cause I can't get the other cgminer ver. on it. The other 2 is either on panda or max or a multipool.
Click to expand...

Doge is scrypt. You don't need any other version miner for some other scrypt coin. You just change the pool info and you're set to go for some other scrypt coin.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Doge is scrypt. You don't need any other version miner for some other scrypt coin. You just change the pool info and you're set to go for some other scrypt coin.


I meant I can't change it to something other then scrypt coin. Meaning I can't get the modified ver. of cgminer working on BAMT.


----------



## incog

I'm mining Doge but only because I have no idea what else is good to mine. ^^


----------



## Minusorange

I might switch over to max, was only mining doge last night as a test to make sure everything works, still need to fine tune some tweaks to get optimal hashrate though. Do you guys happen to know if you need to tweak settings depending on the coin you're mining or will the kh/s be the same no matter as long as it's scrypt ?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not being funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but why are you guys still mining Doge!
> 
> even if the price does go up to 350 - 400 which I cant see it doing anytime soon? there are still better coins to be mining right now!
> 
> even if you want doge for long term because you believe in it, wouldn't you be better off mining another coin & buying more Doge than you can mine?


I can see it going there sooner than you might think - however, I agree that it's better to mine a more profitable coin and exchange... but that's easier when you already have accounts set up on multiple exchanges and are comfortable with their volume trends. I think the success of the pools like middlecoin and trademybit demonstrates that the constant mining, timing, exchanging, transferring, etc. required to maximize profits is not worth it for many people (or at least isn't viewed as worth it).

Also some people try it and get burned early by staying too long mining a coin that crashes completely after a dump (I think MOON did this to many people) so they prefer to either mine a sure bet, or mine at a pool where they lose the benefit of timed trades, but gain the convenience of a single wallet and no exchange accounts necessary.

It's much easier to make money in the real world by owning your own business than it is simply being an employee of someone else's company... yet a significant majority of the population still chooses the latter because they prefer the simplicity of a consistent paycheck and a lower accounting responsibility over the potential of a larger annual income. Like everything else in life convenience costs money... either in lost profit potential or in purchasing services/goods that could otherwise be self-generated. However, depending on what your priorities are - that may be worth every penny!









I'm back in the hunt again for a new coin to throw hashrate at and exchange for BTC/DOGE. I've been mining DOGE myself ever since the halving and the fork - simply because the difficulty dropped way back on it... now that it's back into the 1200 range it's not as attractive (not that ~14K/day was particularly attractive, but at least it was .03BTC/day which isn't horrible).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I might switch over to max, was only mining doge last night as a test to make sure everything works, still need to fine tune some tweaks to get optimal hashrate though. Do you guys happen to know if you need to tweak settings depending on the coin you're mining or will the kh/s be the same no matter as long as it's scrypt ?


Shouldn't make a difference as long as the encryption type doesn't change - you might need to tweak for something other than scrypt - but between different scrypt coins it should be nearly identical (the difference being latencies to the actual pool you're mining or the worker difficulties set for you by the pool... i.e. if they are too low for your card your worker will be less efficient).


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I might switch over to max, was only mining doge last night as a test to make sure everything works, still need to fine tune some tweaks to get optimal hashrate though. Do you guys happen to know if you need to tweak settings depending on the coin you're mining or will the kh/s be the same no matter as long as it's scrypt ?


so long as its scrypt it will be pretty much the same.

others though such as sha3/scrypt-jane or nfactor coins will give you less kh. but it is normal & expected.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I might switch over to max, was only mining doge last night as a test to make sure everything works, still need to fine tune some tweaks to get optimal hashrate though. Do you guys happen to know if you need to tweak settings depending on the coin you're mining or will the kh/s be the same no matter as long as it's scrypt ?


so long as its scrypt it will be pretty much the same.

others though such as sha3/scrypt-jane or nfactor coins will give you less kh. but it is normal & expected.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> so long as its scrypt it will be pretty much the same.
> 
> others though such as sha3/scrypt-jane or nfactor coins will give you less kh. but it is normal & expected.


Does SGminer work with sha3/scrypt-jane or do you need a different miner to work with those ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I can see it going there sooner than you might think - however, I agree that it's better to mine a more profitable coin and exchange... but that's easier when you already have accounts set up on multiple exchanges and are comfortable with their volume trends. I think the success of the pools like middlecoin and trademybit demonstrates that the constant mining, timing, exchanging, transferring, etc. required to maximize profits is not worth it for many people (or at least isn't viewed as worth it).
> 
> Also some people try it and get burned early by staying too long mining a coin that crashes completely after a dump (I think MOON did this to many people) so they prefer to either mine a sure bet, or mine at a pool where they lose the benefit of timed trades, but gain the convenience of a single wallet and no exchange accounts necessary.
> 
> It's much easier to make money in the real world by owning your own business than it is simply being an employee of someone else's company... yet a significant majority of the population still chooses the latter because they prefer the simplicity of a consistent paycheck and a lower accounting responsibility over the potential of a larger annual income. Like everything else in life convenience costs money... either in lost profit potential or in purchasing services/goods that could otherwise be self-generated. However, depending on what your priorities are - that may be worth every penny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back in the hunt again for a new coin to throw hashrate at and exchange for BTC/DOGE. I've been mining DOGE myself ever since the halving and the fork - simply because the difficulty dropped way back on it... now that it's back into the 1200 range it's not as attractive (not that ~14K/day was particularly attractive, but at least it was .03BTC/day which isn't horrible).
> Shouldn't make a difference as long as the encryption type doesn't change - you might need to tweak for something other than scrypt - but between different scrypt coins it should be nearly identical (the difference being latencies to the actual pool you're mining or the worker difficulties set for you by the pool... i.e. if they are too low for your card your worker will be less efficient).






Digicidal you always post such long posts!

sure some people like me will always want to chase the best coin for quick returns. others though will want a more stable coin to mine such as yourself.

I know you keep trying to make your point & I understand the point your trying to make. choosing a coin to mine has different factors if your looking for long term holdings.

Difficulty fluctuations
Exchange rate stability
potential growth.

It all depends how your approaching mining though I guess? if you want to just leave it for days at a time then yeah stability is a high priority!
Personally I don't care what I mine tbh, Im happy switching on a day to day basis & getting the best I can.
I still think there is a few better out there!

As for convenience with it all that's actually down to each person I guess, if your working away from home for days at a time? or you work from home? work long shifts or part time?
that would all depend on the person really to decide what works for them.

please stop posting such long post's man! you make my head hurt!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Does SGminer work with sha3/scrypt-jane or do you need a different miner to work with those ?


there just modified versions of CGminer, im not sure but I think 3.7.3 might work for them all?

as for SGminer I don't know mate?

I just have 3 different versions of them in separate folders.

1 for Scrypt, 1 for Scrypt J & 1 for MAX.

should only ever have to change pool address's on them depending on the type of coin


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I just have 3 different versions of them in separate folders.
> 
> 1 for Scrypt, 1 for Scrypt J & 1 for MAX.
> 
> should only ever have to change pool address's on them depending on the type of coin


I know the pools advise which miner to use, was kind of hoping there would be a 1 miner for all for ease of use, but I guess having 3 diff miners isn't so bad.

Just looking at different threads on coins and markets, how exactly do you guys decide which coin to mine and when to sell/trade to BTC or buy into a newer coin ?

It all kind of reminds me of Eve Onlines market, with all the buy/sell orders for various coins which I hated immensely as there's just too many numbers and stats and trends to follow


----------



## korruptedkaos

would be nice just a 1 miner fits all coins, although id still have to have loads of bats for switching. so it doesn't make a difference really I think.

as for deciding what to mine

this for scrypt coins etc

http://www.coinwarz.com/miningprofitability/litecoin

for new coins or others not listed on there

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=co27tpkpn66bh75f3t1efl7146&board=159.0

as for figuring out profits on new coins with no calculators etc, I usually join the pool look at the blocks per hour & day, check exchange prices, look for other people with similar mh & the estimated coins on the pool, if I cant see that it ill point my miner at it & see how it is then estimate myself.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> would be nice just a 1 miner fits all coins, although id still have to have loads of bats for switching. so it doesn't make a difference really I think.
> 
> as for deciding what to mine
> 
> this for scrypt coins etc
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/miningprofitability/litecoin
> 
> for new coins or others not listed on there
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=co27tpkpn66bh75f3t1efl7146&board=159.0
> 
> as for figuring out profits on new coins with no calculators etc, I usually join the pool look at the blocks per hour & day, check exchange prices, look for other people with similar mh & the estimated coins on the pool, if I cant see that it ill point my miner at it & see how it is then estimate myself.


Thanks for the info, been watching coinwarz to try and decide a coin to mine but it's difficult picking one which you think will do well for the foreseeable future, I'd like to find a coin I can mine for at least a week before switching to something else as I want to minimise wallets and I only mine when I sleep so I can't check for trends or is it not that bad once you've set yourself up for mining what's profitable on the day ?

So I guess with your bats you set the server instructions within that instead of the general config file or do you have multiple configs and .exe's to match each bat ?


----------



## Bluemustang

So i ordered a R9 290 which should be here soon and i was wondering a couple things. I was planning on selling my 7970 before it depreciates quickly. But on second thought i might keep it.

1: is there a way to individually control clock/voltage etc speeds for each card individually in afterburner? Or perhaps using afterburner for 1 card and another program for the other?

2: 290 will become the main card which ill use for gaming but itll also be the hotter card. Can i put the 290 in the second lower PCIE slot and run the monitor off it/game on it? (So it wont be the card getting much hotter higher up, already being a hotter running card)


----------



## rickyman0319

is 290 better than 2 x 280x?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So i ordered a R9 290 which should be here soon and i was wondering a couple things. I was planning on selling my 7970 before it depreciates quickly. But on second thought i might keep it.
> 
> 1: is there a way to individually control clock/voltage etc speeds for each card individually in afterburner? Or perhaps using afterburner for 1 card and another program for the other?
> 
> 2: 290 will become the main card which ill use for gaming but itll also be the hotter card. Can i put the 290 in the second lower PCIE slot and run the monitor off it/game on it? (So it wont be the card getting much hotter higher up, already being a hotter running card)


1. Yes I'd keep it but sell if you have too. Use multiple instances of cgminer
you should have around 1.5m/hash in scrypt

2. I believe depends on your mobo


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Thanks for the info, been watching coinwarz to try and decide a coin to mine but it's difficult picking one which you think will do well for the foreseeable future, I'd like to find a coin I can mine for at least a week before switching to something else as I want to minimise wallets and I only mine when I sleep so I can't check for trends or is it not that bad once you've set yourself up for mining what's profitable on the day ?
> 
> So I guess with your bats you set the server instructions within that instead of the general config file or do you have multiple configs and .exe's to match each bat ?


you don't need to have lots of wallets really, you can just use generated address's from exchanges unless the pool specifies not to use them

if you want to mine a coin for the foreseeable future id advise to ask digicidal or someone else tbh. as most coins are held up by BTC/LTC plus a couple others so that's all that really counts to me!

right now there are so many new alt coins & they are all fluctuating a lot really so its hard to say.

I personally am not mining any coin that's on coinwarz list, doge is certainly a very prominent coin & it is not falling out of the game anytime soon, atm its just taking a nap really.

it all depends on what you want to do, I mine 24/7 & I don't think ive turned the rigs off in at least 2-3 weeks so you being only a part timer I don't really want to advise you there.

as for bats wallets exchanges etc. I have a big bookmarked list & all passwords etc stored.

its sort of an organized mess







but it works lol


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So i ordered a R9 290 which should be here soon and i was wondering a couple things. I was planning on selling my 7970 before it depreciates quickly. But on second thought i might keep it.
> 
> 1: is there a way to individually control clock/voltage etc speeds for each card individually in afterburner? Or perhaps using afterburner for 1 card and another program for the other?
> 
> 2: 290 will become the main card which ill use for gaming but itll also be the hotter card. Can i put the 290 in the second lower PCIE slot and run the monitor off it/game on it? (So it wont be the card getting much hotter higher up, already being a hotter running card)


yes make separate bats & run separate instances using the -d 0 or -d 1 or -d 2 etc to only turn that card on.

as for number 1 yes use AB for primary card & use cgminer for the secondary

as for number 2 I don't think so your primary card will always be used for gaming


----------



## CravinR1

280x is 680-750 khs
290 is 830 to 880 khs

Two 280x is better


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yes make separate bats & run separate instances using the -d 0 or -d 1 or -d 0 etc to only turn that card on.
> 
> as for number 1 yes use AB for primary card & use cgminer for the secondary
> 
> as for number 2 I don't think so your primary card will always be used for gaming etc


Except unfortunately ive read cgminer cant control 7970s voltage. Need to use AB for that and itll no longer be the primary card.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Except unfortunately ive read cgminer cant control 7970s voltage. Need to use AB for that and itll no longer be the primary card.


hmm maybe use vbe7 to mod the 7970 bios then with fixed voltage's & overclocks. there will be a way im sure!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is 290 better than 2 x 280x?


No 2 x 280x's will be better than 290 but 2 x 290's will be beat 2 x 280x's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> 2: 290 will become the main card which ill use for gaming but itll also be the hotter card. Can i put the 290 in the second lower PCIE slot and run the monitor off it/game on it? (So it wont be the card getting much hotter higher up, already being a hotter running card)


You can but it's likely the PCI-e lane will be slower so you may lose some performance as opposed to being in the primary lane, depends on your mobo though and what settings it has for each lane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you don't need to have lots of wallets really, you can just use generated address's from exchanges unless the pool specifies not to use them
> 
> if you want to mine a coin for the foreseeable future id advise to ask digicidal or someone else tbh. as most coins are held up by BTC/LTC plus a couple others so that's all that really counts to me!
> 
> right now there are so many new alt coins & they are all fluctuating a lot really so its hard to say.
> 
> I personally am not mining any coin that's on coinwarz list, doge is certainly a very prominent coin & it is not falling out of the game anytime soon, atm its just taking a nap really.
> 
> it all depends on what you want to do, I mine 24/7 & I don't think ive turned the rigs off in at least 2-3 weeks so you being only a part timer I don't really want to advise you there.
> 
> as for bats wallets exchanges etc. I have a big bookmarked list & all passwords etc stored.
> 
> its sort of an organized mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it works lol


At the moment I'm thinking of holding onto my doge for a long term investment in the hopes the price goes up to around at least $1 a coin which I think is possible but it's going to take time. I just started using keepass for my login info to keep everything in one place so it's not too much hassle for me organising things, it's just the chore of getting it all organised in the first place that puts me off but it's definately something I'm willing to do and I'll probably build a dedicated miner once I've mined enough to pay for it but for now I'm stuck using my gaming rig to mine while I sleep just for a little extra income and you hit the nail on the head, there's just too much to choose from and with all of them being new it's so difficult to speculate how each one will do, it's pretty much like penny stocks at the moment with BTC/LTC and to a certain extent Doge being the ones worth investing into for the long term although even with those they could instantly crash but for me I get my electricity included in my rent so it's not costing me anything to invest at the moment. Maxcoin does seem interesting though for the time being so I'm probably going to mine some tonight and see what I get from it, if I like the return vs time spent I'll probably stick with that for a few weeks and maybe trade it into Doge, then decide where to go from there.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> 280x is 680-750 khs
> 290 is 830 to 880 khs
> 
> Two 280x is better


Obviously 2 cards are better than 1 but that logic is flawed. For one thing you cant compare the price of 2 280xs to 1 290. 2 280x's are much more. Secondly i believe a 290 can get a little more than 900kh, and perhaps 950-1000 if i get lucky and can unlock it to a 290x. Plus 290s have much better OC headroom.

But moreover i'm not only using for mining, gaming as well. And correct me if im wrong but i believe the 280x doesnt have true audio. Thats a nice plus for me from the 290. Not to mention i got this 290 for only about $500.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> You can but it's likely the PCI-e lane will be slower so you may lose some performance as opposed to being in the primary lane, depends on your mobo though and what settings it has for each lane


That particular aspect shouldnt be a problem. With 2 gpus they'll run at x8 but being ivy bridge 3.0 its equivalent to x16/x16. And either way ive seen a lot of tests that showed no notable difference at x8, and even minorly at x4.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have 2 extra motherboard. I am wondering which one I can build a mining rig. min. 3 or more rig

asus z87 matx

gigabyte am3 atx mb (similar model: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3516#ov)

GA-890GPA-UD3H


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have 2 extra motherboard. I am wondering which one I can build a mining rig. min. 3 or more rig
> 
> asus z87 matx
> 
> gigabyte am3 atx mb (similar model: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3516#ov)
> 
> GA-890GPA-UD3H


For strictly mining theres no reason to waste a z87 intel build on it. Go with the amd.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> At the moment I'm thinking of holding onto my doge for a long term investment in the hopes the price goes up to around at least $1 a coin which I think is possible but it's going to take time. I just started using keepass for my login info to keep everything in one place so it's not too much hassle for me organising things, it's just the chore of getting it all organised in the first place that puts me off but it's definately something I'm willing to do and I'll probably build a dedicated miner once I've mined enough to pay for it but for now I'm stuck using my gaming rig to mine while I sleep just for a little extra income and you hit the nail on the head, there's just too much to choose from and with all of them being new it's so difficult to speculate how each one will do, it's pretty much like penny stocks at the moment with BTC/LTC and to a certain extent Doge being the ones worth investing into for the long term although even with those they could instantly crash but for me I get my electricity included in my rent so it's not costing me anything to invest at the moment. Maxcoin does seem interesting though for the time being so I'm probably going to mine some tonight and see what I get from it, if I like the return vs time spent I'll probably stick with that for a few weeks and maybe trade it into Doge, then decide where to go from there.


that's it! I imagine its pretty hard to choose a coin for long term holdings, if that's your plan id look at LTC,WDC,FTC,NVC and any of the other's that are already exchangeable to $£$£$£

Id Put my bets on them taking the place of bitcoin in the future to create sustainability with crypto's. that's just my







anyway!

half of these new crypto's are simply just ways to get BTC really, I wouldn't go out & spend grand's on mining equipment either atm. that's up to you though?

just mine as much as you can as fast you can & buy enough hardware. then reap the profit's in £$£$£$

that's my plan anyway? when I have enough spare then ill decide if I want to long term invest in certain coins & buy some volume in it really?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> That particular aspect shouldnt be a problem. With 2 gpus they'll run at x8 but being ivy bridge 3.0 its equivalent to x16/x16. And either way ive seen a lot of tests that showed no notable difference at x8, and even minorly at x4.


Yep but the problem is whether you can change primary/secondary on the lanes if not using crossfire, if you want to run your main card in the secondary lane then you need the option to swap secondary lane to primary which should technically be possible but it depends on motherboard if it is possible otherwise you'll have to run primary card in the hot zone, although it shouldn't be too much of an issue providing you've got good case cooling or you could always improvise and use risers if you have plenty of space in your case to distribute the heat better.

As for x8 vs x16 vs x4 have there been any tests based around mining ? I know the results for gaming are negligible but for mining at 100% load there may be some difference in potential hashrates no ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> that's it! I imagine its pretty hard to choose a coin for long term holdings, if that's your plan id look at LTC,WDC,FTC,NVC and any of the other's that are already exchangeable to $£$£$£
> 
> Id Put my bets on them taking the place of bitcoin in the future to create sustainability with crypto's. that's just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway!
> 
> half of these new crypto's are simply just ways to get BTC really, I wouldn't go out & spend grand's on mining equipment either atm. that's up to you though?
> 
> just mine as much as you can as fast you can & buy enough hardware. then reap the profit's in £$£$£$
> 
> that's my plan anyway? when I have enough spare then ill decide if I want to long term invest in certain coins & buy some volume in it really?


Well that's the thing I needed this current rig for gaming, but if I can mine with it too while I'm not using then why the hell not ? Anything I make is just extra income and if I invest it into a mining rig then I have something physical in terms of assets as well which I can always sell later on if things go sour with the whole crypto world and best of all is anything I do make is pure profit. LTC definately looks more promising than BTC though because it's just as stable but it's cheaper to invest into and I'm sure alot of others see that potential too which will only serve to raise the price up and increase your own investment. I was thinking of doing it in stages by going from lesser coins which are volatile, trading them into LTC/BTC then cashing out when I feel the price is right and then either investing it into shares or gold just so I have a nest egg for the future and hold some real world assets as opposed to relying on virtual assets as all it takes is an EMP or some other internet ending disaster and everything is lost lol I really do love the concept of making money while I sleep though even if it's a few $'s it still mounts up over time


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Yep but the problem is whether you can change primary/secondary on the lanes if not using crossfire, if you want to run your main card in the secondary lane then you need the option to swap secondary lane to primary which should technically be possible but it depends on motherboard if it is possible otherwise you'll have to run primary card in the hot zone, although it shouldn't be too much of an issue providing you've got good case cooling or you could always improvise and use risers if you have plenty of space in your case to distribute the heat better.
> 
> As for x8 vs x16 vs x4 have there been any tests based around mining ? I know the results for gaming are negligible but for mining at 100% load there may be some difference in potential hashrates no ?


Yes there have been tests showing minimal impact even at x4 with gaming. As i have read it the impact on mining is even far less meaningful.....hence why people can run their mining cards in an pcie x1 slot using risers with no performance impact


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Yes there have been tests showing minimal impact even at x4 with gaming. As i have read it the impact on mining is even far less meaningful.....hence why people can run their mining cards in an pcie x1 slot using risers with no performance impact


I second that. My Sapphire 280X running on PCIe x1 gets 750KH/s at 1070 core. My XFX 280X running on PCie x4 gets 710KH/s at 1030 core.


----------



## rickyman0319

I want to mine as least 3 coins.

280x - 1 coin ( dogecoin) (which one is better 290 or 280x)
280x - 2 coin (maxcoin)
270x - 3 coin ?

is this setup okay or not?


----------



## psyside

hey guys, is there any *general predictions/news* when will BTC get back to around 750/800$? thanks.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> hey guys, is there any *general predictions/news* when will BTC get back to around 750/800$? thanks.


Probably not until there is a reason for it to be hyped.. maybe some government rule in favor of it.. or replacement to Mt.Gox.. or there problem..

Who knows.. probably not any time soon..


----------



## Angrybutcher

Watching CoinWarz (I know it's accuracy is questionable), Mincoin has been near the top of their profitability list for a while now. I'm thinking of switching to it for the time being. I just have a hard time selling in fractions. I'd rather see full coins lol. That and it's trading volume is pretty low. May be hard to exchange.


----------



## Roulette Run

I'll tell you guys, I've been so spoiled by mining Nutcoin. First, let me quantify myself as a noob miner with Nutcoin being the first coin I ever mined, that being said, I've quickly purchase quite a lot of hardware to setup a decent mining system and once I thought I had a decent supply of Nutcoins, I took about 2/3 of my hash off Nutcoin to go try to pay the bills. In the 3-4 days I've been mining other coins, I've come to seriously appreciate what Nutcoin seems to have going for it. In those 3-4 days I've probably mined 5-6 different coins and there were a couple that were just so difficult to get started that I gave up and moved on. Every other coin I've mined has had serious issues, whether it be too many orphaned blocks/shares, system crashes, coin network communications problems or wallet issues. I've been mining Nutcoin at nut.bitember.com and I have had virtually zero problems I can attribute to coin network communications or serious pool or wallet issues and from what I pick up in the Nutcoin thread, it doesn't seem to be too bad on the other pool sites either. I don't know it this can all be attributed to the dev. and the pool operators or where the credit should actually lay, but I have really come to appreciate what they've got going on over there after testing the waters with several of these other coins that are actually operating on some of these major exchanges, it can't all be attributed to volume differential either, some of the pools I was mining on had fewer miners/hash than Bitember. I hope that if this coin ever does truely go live, they will continue their great work.

I'm done gushing now.


----------



## CravinR1

You asked 2 280x or 290 in mining thread. Cost or gaming was not mentioned. Purely mining which this is the mining thread 2 280x will mine faster than one 290. And I've not seen a 290 get over 880 and I have a xfx sapphire and MSI. And clocked at 1000/1500


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I want to mine as least 3 coins.
> 
> 280x - 1 coin ( dogecoin) (which one is better 290 or 280x)
> 280x - 2 coin (maxcoin)
> 270x - 3 coin ?
> 
> is this setup okay or not?


290 is better than 280x

Setup is fine just have a separate cgminer/sgminer for each card running


----------



## rickyman0319

what about the 270x? what coin? lol


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Watching CoinWarz (I know it's accuracy is questionable), Mincoin has been near the top of their profitability list for a while now. I'm thinking of switching to it for the time being. I just have a hard time selling in fractions. I'd rather see full coins lol. That and it's trading volume is pretty low. May be hard to exchange.


In my limited experience, I've found the when I started mining a coin with low volume and I began dumping coins on the market, the price seemed to drop from my dumps alone. Just an observation that I thought fit at the time.


----------



## Playapplepie

So my Doge wallet is giving me trouble again. When it attempts to sync it errors out, telling me "Not enough space".


----------



## taafe

someone please help. I've been at this for 3 solid nights and I cant solve this whatsoever?? Google and YouTube cant even help me so I need the brains of a Ubuntu expert









I keep getting an error code whilst trying to install ATI drivers on Ubuntu...

downloaded latest AMD Catalyst 14.1 drivers

For Ubuntu 64-bit:
sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs dh-make dkms execstack dh-modaliases linux-headers-generic fakeroot libqtgui4 lib32gcc1

cd Downloads

unzip amd-catalyst-14.1-betav1.3-linux-x86.x86_64.zip

sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring

then it takes about 10 mins and says.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
*Extraction Failed*

*signal caught cleaning up*

I've tried this a few times but keeps saying the same god dam thing? also ive tried different drivers i.e 13.11 and keeps coming up with the same thing.

Hope someone can assist, thanks

Brad.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> someone please help. I've been at this for 3 solid nights and I cant solve this whatsoever?? Google and YouTube cant even help me so I need the brains of a Ubuntu expert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting an error code whilst trying to install ATI drivers on Ubuntu...
> 
> downloaded latest AMD Catalyst 14.1 drivers
> 
> For Ubuntu 64-bit:
> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs dh-make dkms execstack dh-modaliases linux-headers-generic fakeroot libqtgui4 lib32gcc1
> 
> cd Downloads
> 
> unzip amd-catalyst-14.1-betav1.3-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
> 
> sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring
> 
> then it takes about 10 mins and says.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> *Extraction Failed*
> 
> *signal caught cleaning up*
> 
> I've tried this a few times but keeps saying the same god dam thing? also ive tried different drivers i.e 13.11 and keeps coming up with the same thing.
> 
> Hope someone can assist, thanks
> 
> Brad.


Brad.. switch to window and I will help you.. I dont know anything about Ubuntu.. sorry mate..


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys! Any and all input is appreciated!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468204/poll-potential-ocn-distribution-of-gpus#post_21811825

Thanks! Jeffinslaw


----------



## Minusorange

I'm really struggling to find a coin to mine.

Was going to give Max a go, downloaded the installer but it's not an installer so the GUI doesn't work and you have a ball ache to set things up so I gave that a miss

Tried to do Mincoin but the wallet doesn't want to connect to update and if it does it only has 1 connection so I've given up on that too

For now I guess I stick with Doge, unless you guys can recommend something ?


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Brad.. switch to window and I will help you.. I dont know anything about Ubuntu.. sorry mate..


No worries







if I don't solve this im gonna have to go windows which I really don't fancy doing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So my Doge wallet is giving me trouble again. When it attempts to sync it errors out, telling me "Not enough space".


Mine did that as well, haven't tried to fix it yet. But I am guessing it has something to do with the fork that DOGE had, so a new wallet was released, and you have to check to see if you are on the right blockchain.

Here's how:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1y6tq2/wallet_152_is_now_available_for_download/


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> 
> Digicidal you always post such long posts!
> 
> sure some people like me will always want to chase the best coin for quick returns. others though will want a more stable coin to mine such as yourself.
> 
> I know you keep trying to make your point & I understand the point your trying to make. choosing a coin to mine has different factors if your looking for long term holdings.
> 
> Difficulty fluctuations
> Exchange rate stability
> potential growth.
> 
> It all depends how your approaching mining though I guess? if you want to just leave it for days at a time then yeah stability is a high priority!
> Personally I don't care what I mine tbh, Im happy switching on a day to day basis & getting the best I can.
> I still think there is a few better out there!
> 
> As for convenience with it all that's actually down to each person I guess, if your working away from home for days at a time? or you work from home? work long shifts or part time?
> that would all depend on the person really to decide what works for them.
> 
> please stop posting such long post's man! you make my head hurt!


I'll keep this short for you:

1) Wasn't trying to make a point... was offering an observation - there was absolutely no advice or directional commentary in my response to you at all - you asked a question (regardless of whether you meant it rhetorically or not) and I provided an observation.
2) I type around 100wpm... product of coding for a living... my post took me about 2 mins to write - sorry it made your head hurt... but based on feedback I've received... I'm likely to continue.








3) Switching is fine and as stated numerous times - that's what I do as well... I just don't dump everything I mine, because I don't necessarily believe the best price is the first price.









Really it all comes down to what your priorities are... and despite what it seems I would prefer that you _did not_ change yours. It's actually a significant benefit to people such as myself to have other miners hopping around from coin to coin and creating volatility on the exchanges with their dumps. I will always be a trader... my mining days are pretty much over - other than the 3Mh/s I've had for over a year which is mostly for acquisition alone anyway. I believe in DOGE and BTC which is why I like that trade pair... after all - if a large trade goes sideways on me... it just means I wound up with a crypto I believe in... doesn't really matter if it's on the BTC or the DOGE side of things - either one works.

However, with DOGE/BTC I have to make 10-20 trades per day to make .1BTC - .25BTC - thanks to large pools dumping MAX I wound up making .5BTC in less than 30 minutes two days ago (got dumped to just above .002 and immediately shot back up to just under .003 in no time...

The important thing to note, and the entire point of my response - is that what both of us do... takes a great deal of time. Some people don't have or don't want to spend that time... which is why they allow pools like middlecoin or similar to take most of their profits. Just for laughs I pointed one of my workers at middlecoin for an hour to see if it was as bad as I thought... it was much, much worse:



I can guarantee that it is much more profitable to simply mine something like DOGE or even LTC for that matter than to deal with that. ^


----------



## JMattes

From personal experience as I spent 3 months mining LTC and holding...

If you want safe.. LTC is the way to go.. If you want quick cash as a dump coin with a bit of risk behind it.. find a alternate coin for a few days or a week then go find another and repeat..


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I'm really struggling to find a coin to mine.
> 
> Was going to give Max a go, downloaded the installer but it's not an installer so the GUI doesn't work and you have a ball ache to set things up so I gave that a miss
> 
> Tried to do Mincoin but the wallet doesn't want to connect to update and if it does it only has 1 connection so I've given up on that too
> 
> For now I guess I stick with Doge, unless you guys can recommend something ?


High profits seem to be inversely proportional to ease of use/setup. If all coin mining were as easy as installing a nice GUI and running it without setup and know-how, everyone would be doing it, and then the profitability would drop. Hence why a lot of coins have reached a high level of difficulty, and therefore low profitability.

If I understand you correctly, you're referring to the wallet being so difficult to set up. If that's the case, you may just have to put your faith in an exchange that will act as a holding account for you.

MCXNow is reputable, and can spit out a MAX holding address for you in a matter of minutes. max.1gh.com will give you pointers on installing and using the correct miner software. Combine the two and you're off mining max.

It just comes down to if you're willing to trust an exchange as a holding account in order to realize higher profits over coins like LTC. Eventually, wallet issues will be worked out, and you can withdraw from the holding account into your own wallet if it makes you feel warmer inside.







It's just like traditional investments...lower risk, lower potential profit.


----------



## Delphi

So I have got some really good settings for R9 270x's for crossfire users. I am leaving crossfire enabled and getting ~475khash/s on my cards using GUIMiner. This is the same as what I was getting with crossfire disabled and dropped my temperatures.

My core clocks are : 1120mhz
Memory is : 1490 mhz

Thread Currency for both : 12992
Worksize : 256
Vectors: 1
GPU Threads: 1
Intensity: 19


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> someone please help. I've been at this for 3 solid nights and I cant solve this whatsoever?? Google and YouTube cant even help me so I need the brains of a Ubuntu expert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting an error code whilst trying to install ATI drivers on Ubuntu...
> 
> downloaded latest AMD Catalyst 14.1 drivers
> 
> For Ubuntu 64-bit:
> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs dh-make dkms execstack dh-modaliases linux-headers-generic fakeroot libqtgui4 lib32gcc1
> 
> cd Downloads
> 
> unzip amd-catalyst-14.1-betav1.3-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
> 
> sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring
> 
> then it takes about 10 mins and says.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> *Extraction Failed*
> 
> *signal caught cleaning up*
> 
> I've tried this a few times but keeps saying the same god dam thing? also ive tried different drivers i.e 13.11 and keeps coming up with the same thing.
> 
> Hope someone can assist, thanks
> 
> Brad.


What's your specific version? I'm almost positive at this point you need specific drivers for specific versions (or at the very least, specific steps), even within a single distro like ubuntu.


----------



## Skye12977

Alright, I'm getting somewhere.
But hit a wall in the cmd, Failed to get Stratum session id


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> What's your specific version? I'm almost positive at this point you need specific drivers for specific versions (or at the very least, specific steps), even within a single distro like ubuntu.


[email protected]:~$ lsb_release -a
No LSB modules are available.
Distributor ID: Ubuntu
Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
Release: 12.04
Codename: precise

thanks


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> [email protected]:~$ lsb_release -a
> No LSB modules are available.
> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
> Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
> Release: 12.04
> Codename: precise
> 
> thanks


Follow THIS and make sure you install the generic headers as it specifies.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Just for laughs I pointed one of my workers at middlecoin for an hour to see if it was as bad as I thought... it was much, much worse:
> I can guarantee that it is much more profitable to simply mine something like DOGE or even LTC for that matter than to deal with that. ^


Can you explain what you mean here, are you saying it's more profitable to solo mine Doge/LTC than joining pools OR it's more profitable simply trading instead of mining ? If it's the former can you explain how you came to those findings ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> High profits seem to be inversely proportional to ease of use/setup. If all coin mining were as easy as installing a nice GUI and running it without setup and know-how, everyone would be doing it, and then the profitability would drop. Hence why a lot of coins have reached a high level of difficulty, and therefore low profitability.
> 
> If I understand you correctly, you're referring to the wallet being so difficult to set up. If that's the case, you may just have to put your faith in an exchange that will act as a holding account for you.
> 
> MCXNow is reputable, and can spit out a MAX holding address for you in a matter of minutes. max.1gh.com will give you pointers on installing and using the correct miner software. Combine the two and you're off mining max.
> 
> It just comes down to if you're willing to trust an exchange as a holding account in order to realize higher profits over coins like LTC. Eventually, wallet issues will be worked out, and you can withdraw from the holding account into your own wallet if it makes you feel warmer inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just like traditional investments...lower risk, lower potential profit.


It's not so much difficulty as inconvenience, I'd rather have my own wallet set up just for extra security as I currently have a Import/export wallet & a holdings wallet for each coin I deal with, the holdings wallet only I know the address. I'm just not used to the whole DOS based stuff any longer and I was in a rush to get into it. I'll get around to setting it up and it's something I'm willing to do as I'll probably learn something from it and once I've done one the next ones will be easy as I can understand the code and setup process but it's tiresome for me. I'd rather just ease of use off the bat but it's like you say if it was easy it wouldn't be worth as much


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Follow THIS and make sure you install the generic headers as it specifies.


I'm having so much trouble it's unbelievable ha! It's not saying your computer is running in low graphics mode or something like that? Didn't even get chance to follow your link? Argh


----------



## ccRicers

I'm back to mining and holding DOGE. After the block halving it actually put my mind at ease as I can stop thinking about the new coin of the week and take advantage of the lower difficulty.

Also...



Damn, I'm glad I don't have a lot of crap filling up the spaces of my rigs.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> I'm having so much trouble it's unbelievable ha! It's not saying your computer is running in low graphics mode or something like that? Didn't even get chance to follow your link? Argh


Honestly it sounds like you might just need to reformat and reinstall ubuntu at this point. It's not that difficult or time consuming so it might be your best bet instead of trying to figure out where you went wrong and how to undo it.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 2) I type around 100wpm... product of coding for a living... my post took me about 2 mins to write - sorry it made your head hurt... but based on feedback I've received... I'm likely to continue.


Wow 100wpm. I thought i was one of the fastest at 85-90wpm. Everyone always comments on what it sounds like when i type lol. Nice 100


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm back to mining and holding DOGE. After the block halving it actually put my mind at ease as I can stop thinking about the new coin of the week and take advantage of the lower difficulty.
> 
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I'm glad I don't have a lot of crap filling up the spaces of my rigs.


Lucky haha.

Kaboom! holy smokes its just a lighter









you would of pooped your pants if it exploded.


----------



## thrgk

i have my 7970s set to 1100/1500 for 740kh/s , can i set them lower to downclock mem and core voltage, or will that effect my kh/s a lot? if i can what is a good place to set them to?


----------



## Roulette Run

I hope everyone is remembering that Nutcoin still needs votes!! The site says they've banned Transfer Coin for voting abuse.









http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I hope everyone is remembering that Nutcoin still needs votes!! The site says they've banned Transfer Coin for voting abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


Sorry man theres a TacoBell Coin on there.. I got hungry scrolling the list and it got my vote..


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Sorry man theres a TacoBell Coin on there.. I got hungry scrolling the list and it got my vote..


The funny thing is, I went looking to see if there really was such a thing, there is Pasta, Pizza and Beer coins for those looking for a drive thru.







There's even a **** Coin listed. Seriously???







The starred out word started with an S and ended with a T, you can probably figure it out.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> The funny thing is, I went looking to see if there really was such a thing, there is Pasta, Pizza and Beer coins for those looking for a drive thru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's even a ***** Coin listed. Seriously???


Haha I was hoping to get someone to go looking for it haha..
I'll make an account and vote for ya.

Good luck I hope you got a lot of those coins..


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Mine did that as well, haven't tried to fix it yet. But I am guessing it has something to do with the fork that DOGE had, so a new wallet was released, and you have to check to see if you are on the right blockchain.
> 
> Here's how:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1y6tq2/wallet_152_is_now_available_for_download/


Thanks, works now.

+Rep


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Haha I was hoping to get someone to go looking for it haha..
> I'll make an account and vote for ya.
> 
> Good luck I hope you got a lot of those coins..


Currently, I've got 15.572 million and still mining with 1340Kh/s, and at the moment, I've got another 2358Kh/s mining Spots to help pay the bills. I haven't made a lot trading today, but Spots has maintained a steady price all day and I've made some decent coin there. It seems like Bitcoin's being down has the whole market in a funk and I haven't been doing the best in trading for the past 2-3 days, I've made a little, but nothing to jump up and down about.


----------



## rickyman0319

which one is better if they are in same price range (350-400)?

7970
7950
r9 280x


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which one is better if they are in same price range (350-400)?
> 
> 7970
> 7950
> r9 280x


I would grab that 280x personally. For mining right?


----------



## Roulette Run

Holy cow, check out some of these just crazy mining rigs: http://www.thinkcomputers.org/insane-crypto-currency-mining-rigs/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Holy cow, check out some of these just crazy mining rigs: http://www.thinkcomputers.org/insane-crypto-currency-mining-rigs/


I wonder if any of the parters have altered their warranty based on the shortened life expectancy of all these cards.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Holy cow, check out some of these just crazy mining rigs: http://www.thinkcomputers.org/insane-crypto-currency-mining-rigs/


If only i could get that haha. I roughly calc'd one of the larger racks was worth around 30 grand and could rake in over 10 grand a month. Too bad at those levels youd really need to report that and pay a hefty chunk in taxes ;/


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I would grab that 280x personally. For mining right?


shall I get r9 280x and buy antminer s1 or u1?


----------



## Bluemustang

Anyone gotten this before.....i withdrew a chunk of doge from dogehouse and the transaction has gone through yet it still hasnt shown up in my wallet over an hour later. This usually takes a minute or so once it disappears from the pools site. And yes im using latest wallet.

Also, if i click the link to view the transaction in dogechain it says transaction not found. GAH! Did they lose my transaction? That was about 12 hours worth of mining grr


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Anyone gotten this before.....i withdrew a chunk of doge from dogehouse and the transaction has gone through yet it still hasnt shown up in my wallet over an hour later. This usually takes a minute or so once it disappears from the pools site. And yes im using latest wallet.
> 
> Also, if i click the link to view the transaction in dogechain it says transaction not found. GAH! Did they lose my transaction? That was about 12 hours worth of mining grr


with all the problems they have had with the wallets & the fork. assuming your on the correct blockchain.

payments might be backed up from the pool, expect a long wait really until they catch up


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Holy cow, check out some of these just crazy mining rigs: http://www.thinkcomputers.org/insane-crypto-currency-mining-rigs/


I think there's data centers with less computing power than some of those...


----------



## kskwerl

What kind of hashes could I expect with

1 x 290 and 3 x 290x's?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Wow 100wpm. I thought i was one of the fastest at 85-90wpm. Everyone always comments on what it sounds like when i type lol. Nice 100


In all honesty that's pretty much only for the test I took some years ago and I was simply going for the speed... in normal use I probably am only around 65-75wpm with good accuracy. But I can definitely type much faster than I can talk.









Also when I hit my 100 (I believe it was on Mavis Beacon but it might have been something else) it took me almost 20 runs to get the magic number and by that time my hands were so sore I could barely use them the next day... ah the things that way too much time and way too much beer - yeah lets say it was beer for the sake of argument - will do to you.









If you average 85-90 all the time you're incredible! And yeah the noise is one of the reasons I prefer the low, membrane actuator keyboards over manual ones - despite being able to type faster on those... the sound gets really annoying after a little while as it just starts sounding like a paper shredder always running.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Can you explain what you mean here, are you saying it's more profitable to solo mine Doge/LTC than joining pools OR it's more profitable simply trading instead of mining ? If it's the former can you explain how you came to those findings ?


Sorry, I guess I wasn't too clear in that post. It's definitely more profitable to mine at pools - especially with coins that have a higher difficulty - my point was simply that auto-switcher pools, although very simple and convenient - waste so much resources for an unknown profitablity. In the case of middlecoin this is quite likely to actually wind up producing less BTC per day on any given rig than simply mining a coin with relatively low profitability... it's just that bad!







This is due to many things but mostly flaws in their switching/profitability algorithms. Middlecoin is particularly egregious in this as my screenshot demonstrates:

During slightly under 90 seconds of mining the difficulty adjusted 5 times (with at least 1 coin change, possibly more), there were 6 NB stratum updates and two restart requests. The important thing here is that absolutely no significant _work_ was being done during that time... and any work that was actually getting performed was being tossed out due to restarts from new blocks or coin changes. When you couple that with the fact that they indicate much higher than average reject rates at the pool... and you're wasting a ton of energy and time - to get whatever BTC the pool operator exchanges for when they do the dumps... something that is almost guaranteed to not occur at optimal times.

I would definitely not recommend mining LTC and soon (assuming the diff keeps going back up) not DOGE either - as it will definitely make you more of either coin if you're mining a newer, lower-diff coin and exchanging it for the desired currency you wish to hold. However, if that currency is BTC, it stands to reason that those looking for convenience might consider pools like middlecoin.com - and if they take some time to analyze their returns, are likely to find out they could have made more than twice as much by doing the 'back-end work' themselves.









EDIT: Wow... it's really dead in here... sorry about the double-post guys.


----------



## fleetfeather

Protoshares.

Just, Protoshares.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Hey Digicidal!









your right about it being dead in here!

I think everybody is off looking what there options are instead of doge & possibly looking at updating there MH as they have seen the dip after the big boosts we have had lately.
either that or they all have exams & are busy doing other stuff.

just wondering what do you think is best coin to mine atm, Max has died now hehe!

maybe there should be a coin of the day thread Lol? what you think?

as for auto switching pools, I think they need to update asap to which coins there mining.


----------



## incog

If Doge stops being profitable then I'm really at loss as to which coin is the next easy no brainer. q_q


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Protoshares.
> 
> Just, Protoshares.


spoken by MR green team haha.

I wonder if Maxwell will be any good for mining. its something ive been looking out for anyway.

you never know they could be making something wicked with AMD eating all there sales.

I hope they do anyway then gpu prices may actually come down in price!

SAVE US NIVIDIA!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Hey Digicidal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your right about it being dead in here!
> 
> I think everybody is off looking what there options are instead of doge & possibly looking at updating there MH as they have seen the dip after the big boosts we have had lately.
> either that or they all have exams & are busy doing other stuff.
> 
> just wondering what do you think is best coin to mine atm, Max has died now hehe!
> 
> maybe there should be a coin of the day thread Lol? what you think?
> 
> as for auto switching pools, I think they need to update asap to which coins there mining.


I think the majority of them are always going to be slightly behind the curve in that regard as _they_ are making money just fine - it's the actual miners that are getting screwed regularly. Yeah Max has been dying a not-all-that-slow a death over the past week... but there's been some good volatility in it as a result. There's really just a ton of garbage coins without anything new to generate revenue from recently. I've gone back to MEOW from time to time as the difficulty drops off a cliff once the news/price drops off, but I think there's still a little upside to it. Can't really say for sure until I see what a couple of days mining generates... seems like right around .03BTC/day at the current difficulty, but that's nearly doubled in the past 12 hours so I think it will be back to junk status in almost no time at all.

It seems like most of the switcher pools are hitting DOGE and TIPS (and I wish they would stop mining DOGE already...) but that's really confusing to me as TIPS is at a single satoshi in value... even though you can mine a ton of them... it shouldn't even be half as profitable as MOON - which should have already been retired as complete garbage by now.

As far as a coin of the day thread - there are resources like that already (though not on OCN) but it basically amounts to either one person's biased opinion or a pissing contest between 5-6 different coins' zealots/evangelists. I think it's ironic that things have cooled off now that BTC's value has fallen... yet that should make alts even more attractive as they now should either be trading higher _against_ BTC or at the very least it's a good time to accumulate BTC as the value is more likely to be oversold and thus show more upside potential once faith is restored. I guess there are those that feel that BTC is finished simply because a primary exchange for it was written by mentally-challenged orangutans - but if you don't believe in BTC... how can you believe in alt-coins whose very value is entirely measured relative to BTC's?!?!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> If Doge stops being profitable then I'm really at loss as to which coin is the next easy no brainer. q_q


It's possible there isn't a next no-brainer... I think that's what many people are missing as an outside possibility. It's possible (not necessarily my opinion, but still a possibility) that the crypto-coin 'goldrush' is already played out. If there's not something to generate _true-demand_ for a new coin... then there's not any profit potential in it. In that way it really is like a ponzi scheme. Once you run out of people willing to dump new money into it in order to chase profits realized by earlier adopters... the artificial demand disappears instantly. Other than BTC,LTC,NMC and DOGE there are few other coins that anyone _wants_ (at least more than they want fiat or those coins already listed). Things like WDC, PPC, FTC and maybe a couple others are outside possibilities simply because of their age and familiarity (but even that's mostly contained within the mining community and not the public at large).

The real question you have to ask yourself is: "If no one were there to buy my coins... which one would still be worth mining?" If you _can_ answer that question... I'd say mine it and don't worry about it. On the other hand if you can't afford to just gamble with your electricity and hardware costs... then it might be more worth it to just sell everything and exchange the fiat for a coin to believe will appreciate long term - or invest the same amount in something/someone else you believe in.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> spoken by MR green team haha.
> 
> I wonder if Maxwell will be any good for mining. its something ive been looking out for anyway.
> 
> you never know they could be making something wicked with AMD eating all there sales.
> 
> I hope they do anyway then gpu prices may actually come down in price!
> 
> SAVE US NIVIDIA!


You're kinda stealing my thunder here, I've been saying for a while that I hope either of the manufacturers will come out with either a line of cards or even a single card exclusively designed for mining, it wouldn't have to have all the fancy monitor connectors, just the standard DVI connector would work fine. While AMD is the king of the hill in mining at the moment, AMD is actually a pretty small company, which is part of their problems trying to compete with Intel and they've got their hands into a lot (some say too many) of different ventures right now and their resources are pretty thin to take on a new design project. For that reason, I think that if someone were to actually design a mining line or even a single card, the best chances might lay with nVidia. I can tell you this though, if the tech magazines (which they are) are noting the shortage of many AMD video cards due to increased interest in mining, then so are AMD and nVidia. I just posted a link to a magazine's site last night where they mention this very thing. If you believe in market forces, you have to believe that some sort of move will come to better accommodate miners to help them maybe in reducing the cost of cards by not having so many bells and whistles, but also in terms of efficiency (watts v. Kh/s) and especially if the ASIC for scrypt mining ever really does start to work, be sure that AMD doesn't want to lose the sales it considers to be in their back pockets (provided they aren't taking us for granted).

I think there's a lot at play here, including Bitcoin's success or failure as the market standard, at the moment, it appears to me the market as a whole is down on Bitcoin's woes. I think Bitcoin is pretty entrenched as the standard, but when there is weakness, there could opportunity for another to move in. As I've said before: "Hang onto your nuts (Nutcoins) boys... and girls, we could be in for a bumpy ride."







I think it's going to get very interesting in the world of cryptocurrencies over the next 10 years or so, for everybody involved whether it be miners, manufacturers, the coins themselves, exchanges and acceptance by retailers and the general public. I seriously believe that we are only seeing what is the tip of the iceberg of what is to come in all these areas. It's all brand new though and some very uncharted territory, for sure, there is going to be some ups and downs along with some hard knocks and bruises that take place along the way, but opportunities are going to be here for people who are keeping their eyes, ears and their minds open to new possibilities and that is really what makes this so exciting and a place I want to have my hand in along with all of you.


----------



## korruptedkaos

*Digicidal*
im mining that coin you hate atm, the one which sparked are little debates hehe!

I wont say what it is, as I don't want the diff soaring up atm! its already climbed a little the last couple of days.









hopefully BTC should bounce back after all this drama with gox is over!

*roulette*

I hope one of them makes something more energy efficient at least, power costs for us in the uk is really high.
although those new low power asic's & some 400w solar panels would be awesome









imagine that free power & bunch of asic's running from laptops with solar panels & wind turbine's all over your house


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You're kinda stealing my thunder here, I've been saying for a while that I hope either of the manufacturers will come out with either a line of cards or even a single card exclusively designed for mining, it wouldn't have to have all the fancy monitor connectors, just the standard DVI connector would work fine.


See the problem here is that you're getting into ASIC terriotry.

Not to mention you would be losing that security of having a "gaming" GPU so you really are screwed if the worst happens for mining.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What kind of hashes could I expect with
> 
> 1 x 290 and 3 x 290x's?


At stock:

290 - 820-830KHs
290x - 850-860KHs

Overclocked

290 - 870-880KHs
290x - 960-990KHs

Stilt's bios may get you more.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> See the problem here is that you're getting into ASIC terriotry.
> 
> Not to mention you would be losing that security of having a "gaming" GPU so you really are screwed if the worst happens for mining.


I didn't say I was a proponent of ASIC for scrypt mining, because I'm not, but I have to be a realist and try to look at all the possible forces at play, you can't just ignore the ones you don't like. If they do ever come up with an ASIC that does do scrypt mining properly, they will be a market force that AMD or any other player in the hardware market wishing to compete for the dollars, pounds, Bitcoins or whatever other currency you want to name will have to contend with. Nothing in this game is going to stay static for very long provided there's money to be made, money will bring innovation in every aspect of this game. That's why we need to keep our eyes, ears and minds open to everything that's happening in the game, or you are liable to be left behind.

P.S. I've got 10 GPU at the moment, a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF being my primary gamer when I play. I'm not too worried about my ability to game for a while.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I guess I wasn't too clear in that post. It's definitely more profitable to mine at pools - especially with coins that have a higher difficulty - my point was simply that auto-switcher pools, although very simple and convenient - waste so much resources for an unknown profitablity. In the case of middlecoin this is quite likely to actually wind up producing less BTC per day on any given rig than simply mining a coin with relatively low profitability... it's just that bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is due to many things but mostly flaws in their switching/profitability algorithms. Middlecoin is particularly egregious in this as my screenshot demonstrates:
> 
> During slightly under 90 seconds of mining the difficulty adjusted 5 times (with at least 1 coin change, possibly more), there were 6 NB stratum updates and two restart requests. The important thing here is that absolutely no significant _work_ was being done during that time... and any work that was actually getting performed was being tossed out due to restarts from new blocks or coin changes. When you couple that with the fact that they indicate much higher than average reject rates at the pool... and you're wasting a ton of energy and time - to get whatever BTC the pool operator exchanges for when they do the dumps... something that is almost guaranteed to not occur at optimal times.
> 
> I would definitely not recommend mining LTC and soon (assuming the diff keeps going back up) not DOGE either - as it will definitely make you more of either coin if you're mining a newer, lower-diff coin and exchanging it for the desired currency you wish to hold. However, if that currency is BTC, it stands to reason that those looking for convenience might consider pools like middlecoin.com - and if they take some time to analyze their returns, are likely to find out they could have made more than twice as much by doing the 'back-end work' themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wow... it's really dead in here... sorry about the double-post guys.


Thanks for clearing that up, I've been mining just Doge on multipool by setting the port solely for Doge instead of using the switching port just because I didn't want a load of various coins which may or not be worthless and I'm only mining Doge because I can't pick a coin to mine until I have the time to really dig into the crypto market and look at the trading graphs to analyse them for potential and scour for various reports of vested interest in each coin. I'm treating these crypto's like they're shares so to find something worthy you have to follow the hype/speculation and get out before the popularity dies down. I think there's still alot more to come from the mining craze at the moment it's only the hardcore techy people and finance folk who have got it in on it, once the general population gets in on it thanks to word of mouth from everyone else and news reports then it will explode and those of us with a tonne of coins will profit immensely but that's going to take time and a little bit of skill (luck?) in choosing the correct coins to invest in


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I've been mining just Doge on multipool by setting the port solely for Doge instead of using the switching port just because I didn't want a load of various coins which may or not be worthless and I'm only mining Doge because I can't pick a coin to mine until I have the time to really dig into the crypto market and look at the trading graphs to analyse them for potential and scour for various reports of vested interest in each coin. I'm treating these crypto's like they're shares so to find something worthy you have to follow the hype/speculation and get out before the popularity dies down.


I understand the want to be careful with what you are doing, but spending too much time analizing a coin can cause you to miss opportunity. For my mining purposes, me being a relative noob in the game, I'm mining to gain working capitol at the moment, so I can take the proceeds of my mining to use to play the market and it's a slow build up, especially in a down market. What I have looked for in my mining is a coin with a stable to slowly rising price that isn't crashing because I'm dumping coins into its market. I don't go to CoinWars looking for the flash in the pan for mining right now, that's for playing the market with.


----------



## Roulette Run

[quote name="korruptedkaos"

*roulette*

I hope one of them makes something more energy efficient at least, power costs for us in the uk is really high.
although those new low power asic's & some 400w solar panels would be awesome









imagine that free power & bunch of asic's running from laptops with solar panels & wind turbine's all over your house
















[/quote]

I can tell you this, at this point in time, there is more scientists and engineers in the U.S. than at any point in its history, and while I am 52 years old and in many ways wish for a return to the more simple times of my youth in the 1960's before a whole lot of the gadgets we've got today, it just ain't gonna happen. All of those scientists and engineers are looking for the next big thing in whatever field they are working in and if AMD or nVidia really gets serious about designing a card or line of cards, efficiency of operation will need to be one of their major considerations.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> At stock:
> 
> 290 - 820-830KHs
> 290x - 850-860KHs
> 
> Overclocked
> 
> 290 - 870-880KHs
> 290x - 960-990KHs
> 
> Stilt's bios may get you more.


Do you have a link to where I can find his BIOSes? I've been looking and can't seem to find anything.

EDIT: Found it here: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.0


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I understand the want to be careful with what you are doing, but spending too much time analizing a coin can cause you to miss opportunity. For my mining purposes, me being a relative noob in the game, I'm mining to gain working capitol at the moment, so I can take the proceeds of my mining to use to play the market and it's a slow build up, especially in a down market. What I have looked for in my mining is a coin with a stable to slowly rising price that isn't crashing because I'm dumping coins into its market. I don't go to CoinWars looking for the flash in the pan for mining right now, that's for playing the market with.


Playing the market has absolutely no appeal to me though, I just want to do some analysis on some coins, pick a coin I like the sound of, mine it for a week or 2 then trade it to LTC and hold onto it for long term investment potential.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What kind of hashes could I expect with
> 
> 1 x 290 and 3 x 290x's?


https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do you have a link to where I can find his BIOSes? I've been looking and can't seem to find anything.


https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Playing the market has absolutely no appeal to me though, I just want to do some analysis on some coins, pick a coin I like the sound of, mine it for a week or 2 then trade it to LTC and hold onto it for long term investment potential.


OK, that works, but make sure you research the market you want to trade on, not every coin can be traded directly for either Bitcoin or Litecoin if you mine one that your exchange doesn't allow for that, you can run into additional steps and transaction fees trying to get where you want to go.


----------



## utnorris

Can we add Stilt's link to the OP?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Can we add Stilt's link to the OP?


Added!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> OK, that works, but make sure you research the market you want to trade on, not every coin can be traded directly for either Bitcoin or Litecoin if you mine one that your exchange doesn't allow for that, you can run into additional steps and transaction fees trying to get where you want to go.


This is why I'm struggling to find something worthwhile that doesn't already have a high difficulty and stuck on Doge


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Added!


You're awesome!


----------



## Dortheleus

Here's a question for you longtime Miners out there.

What are the canadian and states tax laws concerning having extra cash basically magically appering in your pockets?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Holy cow, check out some of these just crazy mining rigs: http://www.thinkcomputers.org/insane-crypto-currency-mining-rigs/


There's a regular on mcxnow who has 100+ 7950's and 100+ 280x's. he has shown pics of them.

What I wonder is how do they power these? Are they in some sort of industrial warehouse or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Here's a question for you longtime Miners out there.
> 
> What are the canadian and states tax laws concerning having extra cash basically magically appering in your pockets?


AFAIK atm you only need to report if you make large deposits to your bank account. Because the banks will report unusual large deposits.

You should also keep records of your purchases with BTC's too. We've got 11 more months till next tax season and with the bitcoin's rising popularity, I'm sure the government will find a solid way to tax it by then.


----------



## JMattes

Large deposits.. hmm $100-$200 increments ok?

Honestly though if they pase some law saying we need to file for profits of that nature on our taxes does it affect the deposits we made before the law was passed?

I deposit into my account from Coinbase so I am sure the government has there hand in those guys records already.. But then again I doubt my $500 will bother them haha..

I would just hate my $500 turning into $250 you know.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Large deposits.. hmm $100-$200 increments ok?


dunno
Quote:


> Honestly though if they pase some law saying we need to file for profits of that nature on our taxes does it affect the deposits we made before the law was passed?


There's already a law like that though. It's geared towards those investing in stocks and then making withdrawals. Which is why banks are required to report unusual deposits.
Quote:


> I deposit into my account from Coinbase so I am sure the government has there hand in those guys records already.. But then again I doubt my $500 will bother them haha..
> 
> I would just hate my $500 turning into $250 you know.


I think any us based exchanges keeps records already to comply with regulations.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Large deposits.. hmm $100-$200 increments ok?
> 
> Honestly though if they pase some law saying we need to file for profits of that nature on our taxes does it affect the deposits we made before the law was passed?
> 
> I deposit into my account from Coinbase so I am sure the government has there hand in those guys records already.. But then again I doubt my $500 will bother them haha..
> 
> I would just hate my $500 turning into $250 you know.


Any deposit or withdrawal below $10,000 USD shouldn't be reported to the government. Though some bank that I know of, HSBC for example, will ask a TON of stupid question if you even decide to withdraw like $3000 from you account. I doubt any laws that get past will be retroactive. It's almost like asking you to pay for sales tax owned on Amazon purchases before they forced Amazon to start collecting for them.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> dunno
> There's already a law like that though. It's geared towards those investing in stocks and then making withdrawals. Which is why banks are required to report unusual deposits.
> I think any us based exchanges keeps records already to comply with regulations.


So do you think I need to claim capital gains next year? Which they will take like what 30%?

Idk how this works as I do not have stocks..


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So do you think I need to claim capital gains next year? Which they will take like what 30%?
> 
> Idk how this works as I do not have stocks..


More like 50% lol. Profits from short tern sales, meaning you held the stock for less then a year, gets taxed at 50%....

As long as nothing gets reported to the IRS they won't know what you earned or loss. If exchanges do start reporting you will get a form 1099-B.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> dunno
> There's already a law like that though. It's geared towards those investing in stocks and then making withdrawals. Which is why banks are required to report unusual deposits.
> I think any us based exchanges keeps records already to comply with regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think I need to claim capital gains next year? Which they will take like what 30%?
> 
> Idk how this works as I do not have stocks..
Click to expand...

Like Vinnces said, you'll know when you have to report because you'll get a form from the bank or exchanges.

But it's a good idea to keep records of what you've put into it (investments, electricity costs, etc) and what you've taken out (purchases, withdrawals, etc) just to be on the safe side.

I might be overly cautious but you. just. never. know. what the government decides to do.


----------



## Dortheleus

Any Canadians have anything to say on the subject?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Large deposits.. hmm $100-$200 increments ok?
> 
> Honestly though if they pase some law saying we need to file for profits of that nature on our taxes does it affect the deposits we made before the law was passed?
> 
> I deposit into my account from Coinbase so I am sure the government has there hand in those guys records already.. But then again I doubt my $500 will bother them haha..
> 
> I would just hate my $500 turning into $250 you know.


Yes, I do know. I also see that you live in New York and I saw where your state is trying to be none too friendly to the crypto world. I hate to dump on your state, but I personally know several people, including business men who have left to setup shop in other states because of your taxes. That aside, I think you'll find that the taxes you guys are talking about are called Capitol Gains taxes where it comes to your federal income tax filings. I'm not a tax person and any info coming out of me is only in an attempt to be informative and not the gospel according to Hoyle you understand? If you're worried, I suggest consulting a tax professional and he ain't me.







I did however in the past few weeks hear that the Treasury Department has decided to leave cryptos alone as long as they remain crypros, their concern is in the conversion to and from fiat. When you convert from crypto to fiat is when it becomes income and the Treasury Department's concern, because then it becomes viewed as income. On the other hand, if you are trying to convert large sums of fiat into cryptos, then they want to know how you got that money. They don't want Johnny Coke Dealer converting his cash into cryptos to launder his money.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Any Canadians have anything to say on the subject?


I'm not Canadian but the laws are pretty similar throughout Europe and the States & Canada.

If you keep it as virtual currency, currently as the laws have not been updated to include virtual currency it is not declarable income.

The moment you exchange it to FIAT currency it becomes declarable and becomes taxable based on the income tax laws of your country (UK for instance allows you to earn so much tax free, anything after this cap becomes taxable income no matter how you came to get it)

There are however loopholes to avoid this without breaking the law, one common practice the rich use would be putting it into an offshore account based in a tax haven

If you don't use a loophole and don't declare, then you run the risk of being caught for tax evasion which involves fines and possibly prison time


----------



## inedenimadam

I have even less faith in FIAT than I do cryptos. I have only been mining for a little over a month, and so far I have turned all of my profits into precious metals and stuff I want from sites that accept BTC. No FIAT transactions. Gold will always have a hard value no matter how FIAT and Cryptos are doing.


----------



## Minusorange

Anyone else following this story ?

Current BTC/USD price $122


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Yes, I do know. I also see that you live in New York and I saw where your state is trying to be none too friendly to the crypto world. I hate to dump on your state, but I personally know several people, including business men who have left to setup shop in other states because of your taxes. That aside, I think you'll find that the taxes you guys are talking about are called Capitol Gains taxes where it comes to your federal income tax filings. I'm not a tax person and any info coming out of me is only in an attempt to be informative and not the gospel according to Hoyle you understand? If you're worried, I suggest consulting a tax professional and he ain't me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did however in the past few weeks hear that the Treasury Department has decided to leave cryptos alone as long as they remain crypros, their concern is in the conversion to and from fiat. When you convert from crypto to fiat is when it becomes income and the Treasury Department's concern, because then it becomes viewed as income. On the other hand, if you are trying to convert large sums of fiat into cryptos, then they want to know how you got that money. They don't want Johnny Coke Dealer converting his cash into cryptos to launder his money.


Hopefully by the end of this year I will be a CT resident hehe...

But yea its more of a government and federal than state.. I am sure if its only a few grand they may never go after me.. when you have the whales to go after haha..

I keep a log of hardware costs, electricity per month, and even deposits into the account on a spread sheet already.. So I guess if they do come after me on it I can say it wasnt that much gain due to x, yand z?

Also how can they prove you didnt hold it for a year before depositing? I could of had those btc coins for the last 2 years









Oh well lets get back to talking about making more money and not losing it from the government..


----------



## mothrpe

]


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Anyone else following this story ?
> 
> Current BTC/USD price $122


Where are you getting this from? buy as many as you can! It is down according to coinbase, but still at 570


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> hokies , what is your opinion on this card as a miner or do you have prefer a different one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


I'd suggest going to PCPartsPicker.com
and going to graphic card and clicking on 7950/7970/280x.
Find a card that is not a reference series, and that is actually in stock.

Also, I would always suggest looking at NCIX.com before Newegg or Amazon (NCIX is both US or Canada)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> hokies , what is your opinion on this card as a miner or do you have prefer a different one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest going to PCPartsPicker.com
> and going to graphic card and clicking on 7950/7970/280x.
> Find a card that is not a reference series, and that is actually in stock.
> 
> Also, I would always suggest looking at NCIX.com before Newegg or Amazon (NCIX is both US or Canada)
Click to expand...

They have a few 280x cards for under 400. That aint bad!


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Where are you getting this from? buy as many as you can! It is down according to coinbase, but still at 570


It's Mt.Gox. Last:$122.00 High:$276.24 Low:$120.61.

You still can't withdraw from them so BTC there is tanking and effecting overall BTC prices.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Where are you getting this from? buy as many as you can! It is down according to coinbase, but still at 570


I'm following the trader chat in Mcxnow, quite a few articles on the Gox issue now, if what they say is true then don't buy from mtGox due to potential bankruptcy BUT there's also the chance Gox is trying to crash the market in order to reap the benefits of cheap BTC


----------



## Krusher33

I wish Gox would just die already.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I'm following the trader chat in Mcxnow, quite a few articles on the Gox issue now, if what they say is true then don't buy from mtGox due to potential bankruptcy BUT there's also the chance Gox is trying to crash the market in order to reap the benefits of cheap BTC


It's not just them. There speculators buying ppl's "Rights" to there BTC stuck in Mt.Gox. So it's like the wild wild west atm over there.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wish Gox would just die already.


Second that its making the whole market look bad and it they disappeared BTC would go up again and stabilize.. bitstamp is down to 580 today probably poartly due to Gox.. check BTC would be at $800 still if it wasnt for Gox..


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> More like 50% lol. Profits from short tern sales, meaning you held the stock for less then a year, gets taxed at 50%....
> 
> As long as nothing gets reported to the IRS they won't know what you earned or loss. If exchanges do start reporting you will get a form 1099-B.


Ehh....short term capital gains are based on your income bracket. It's nowhere near 50% unless you made more than $409k, then it's almost 40%. Long term gains are 15% generally.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Ehh....short term capital gains are based on your income bracket. It's nowhere near 50% unless you made more than $409k, then it's almost 40%. Long term gains are 15% generally.


Hmm, your right. I probably remember something wrong lol. Was helping a friend with his pile of 1099-B and remembering 50% poping up.

Edit: It's not totally Mt.Gox fault but it's the way that they are handling it that's turning it into more then what it was suppose to be.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wish Gox would just die already.
> 
> 
> 
> Second that its making the whole market look bad and it they disappeared BTC would go up again and stabilize.. bitstamp is down to 580 today probably poartly due to Gox.. check BTC would be at $800 still if it wasnt for Gox..
Click to expand...

Not only that but the lies they keep spreading that other exchanges saying that aren't true.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wish Gox would just die already.


This, seriously. The reason why we're wallowing in the $500 to $650 range per coin is because MtGox is dragging the price down. Case and point, around midnight last night to right now, MtGox lost about $150 down to $115 right now. In the same period of time, the other exchanges also lost about $60 dollars due to MtGox's demise. There is literally no reason other than market trend that's driving the other exchanges down. If MtGox was completely out of the picture, these drops would not occur on the other exchanges.









Seeing as MtGox has got millions in lawsuits pointed at them and they've potentially got only a handful of bitcoins left in their wallet due to the recent hacks, they should really just pull out and declare bankruptcy. That way, we could finally be done with this fiasco.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Seeing as MtGox has got millions in lawsuits pointed at them and they've potentially got only a handful of bitcoins left in their wallet due to the recent hacks, they should really just pull out and declare bankruptcy. That way, we could finally be done with this fiasco.


Looking at it from the other side of the coin it's also a lucrative time to invest real money back into BTC to profit once this fiasco clears up, which it will eventually

But all this trouble is exactly why it's best to treat crypto's like shares on the stock market, their performance is based not only on hard investment but speculation and rumours/truths about the exchanges and coins themselves


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Hmm, your right. I probably remember something wrong lol. Was helping a friend with his pile of 1099-B and remembering 50% poping up.
> 
> *Edit: It's not totally Mt.Gox fault but it's the way that they are handling it that's turning it into more then what it was suppose to be.*


Actually, it is. They've been sitting on their hands doing nothing, not getting certified for currency transactions in the United States. Then they impose lengthy deposit procedures that involve faxing them your credentials just to trade on their exchange.

They get themselves hacked by the malleability bugs in bitcoin _well documented since 2011 and have since been patch_ but because they're running their own buggy homebrew software they're still vulnerable. Just earlier this week, they still try to push blame onto the Bitcoin developers for their own mistake and spread misinformation about how ALL the exchanges are affected this way.

Either they're completely ignorant or just incompetent. Don't know which of the two is better but either way, they brought it upon themselves taking thousands of people down with them.


----------



## Faster_is_better

FTC is doing well, its +50% in value from 10 days ago, anyone been mining or holding should be excited for it. Most other big coins seem to be in a lull or downward trend at the moment.

Also BTC being low right now can be a good thing if you are looking to buy into it. Since we all speculate that it will jump back up to $700+, if you buy in now, that would be a tidy sum to gain. Of course you have to have a lot of extra money to throw into it...


----------



## Roulette Run

[quote name="Faster_is_better"

Also BTC being low right now can be a good thing if you are looking to buy into it. Since we all speculate that it will jump back up to $700+, if you buy in now, that would be a tidy sum to gain. Of course you have to have a lot of extra money to throw into it...[/quote]

I think that when Bitcoin recovers, it will be better for everybody in the market as a whole, because I believe it's Bitcoin that's putting a lid on this market right now, because the whole market is based upon Bitcoin. It's also possible, maybe not probable, but where there is weakness, there can be opportunity for somebody else to step in, but we're a ways from anything like that yet I think and it's more likely that Bitcoin recovers first. There's chapters yet to be written in this story. In the meantime, it makes for a tough market to play in.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I think that when Bitcoin recovers, it will be better for everybody in the market as a whole, because I believe it's Bitcoin that's putting a lid on this market right now, because the whole market is based upon Bitcoin. It's also possible, maybe not probable, but where there is weakness, there can be opportunity for somebody else to step in, but we're a ways from anything like that yet I think and it's more likely that Bitcoin recovers first. There's chapters yet to be written in this story. In the meantime, it makes for a tough market to play in.


It may finally make people see all the other coins weakness and reliance on bitcoin and force them to move away from value based on BTC to something else, right now if BTC fails every other coin suffers, we need coins breaking away and having their value based on something other than BTC


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wish Gox would just die already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> It's Mt.Gox. Last:$122.00 High:$276.24 Low:$120.61.
> 
> You still can't withdraw from them so BTC there is tanking and effecting overall BTC prices.


Well I hope that they don't die until they can process a USD withdrawal from around New Years Day. It really shouldn't take 8 weeks.








I'm sure I am not the only one.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I didn't say I was a proponent of ASIC for scrypt mining, because I'm not, but I have to be a realist and try to look at all the possible forces at play, you can't just ignore the ones you don't like. If they do ever come up with an ASIC that does do scrypt mining properly, they will be a market force that AMD or any other player in the hardware market wishing to compete for the dollars, pounds, Bitcoins or whatever other currency you want to name will have to contend with. Nothing in this game is going to stay static for very long provided there's money to be made, money will bring innovation in every aspect of this game. That's why we need to keep our eyes, ears and minds open to everything that's happening in the game, or you are liable to be left behind.
> 
> P.S. I've got 10 GPU at the moment, a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF being my primary gamer when I play. I'm not too worried about my ability to game for a while.


I think you missed my point. It wasn't about gaming nor was it about maximizing profits. It was about the resale value of the hardware because as you put it yourself, there will always be something better. With AMD/Nvidia GPUs you will always have the possibility to resell since gamers aren't going anywhere. Sure you might only get 50% back in a saturated market if that happens. However if you have mining specific cards and it goes under or loses it's profitability, there's not much you can do.

That's one of the major conundrums with ASIC mining and why I linked it to it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I never understood why anyone trusted them (Mt Gox) in the first place... I mean c'mon... they started as a trading exchange for Magic: The Gathering... did you really expect them to be able to reliably handle millions of transactions without missing something - or rather lots of somethings.

I would much rather trust some unidentified Belorussians (BTC-e) or Canadians (VaultofSatoshi) despite their respective flaws before trusting a trading platform designed around 12yr boys and their card games.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I never understood why anyone trusted them (Mt Gox) in the first place... I mean c'mon... they started as a trading exchange for Magic: The Gathering... did you really expect them to be able to reliably handle millions of transactions without missing something - or rather lots of somethings.
> 
> I would much rather trust some unidentified Belorussians (BTC-e) or Canadians (VaultofSatoshi) despite their respective flaws before trusting a trading platform designed around 12yr boys and their card games.


They were 40 year old men and there collectibles!









Such a joke..


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I never understood why anyone trusted them (Mt Gox) in the first place... I mean c'mon... they started as a trading exchange for Magic: The Gathering... did you really expect them to be able to reliably handle millions of transactions without missing something - or rather lots of somethings.
> 
> I would much rather trust some unidentified Belorussians (BTC-e) or Canadians (VaultofSatoshi) despite their respective flaws before trusting a trading platform designed around 12yr boys and their card games.


I think that you are underestimating how big of a market the 'little kid' trading card game is.... I would not downplay an exchange because they were involved in it; There are 3 shops that deal specifically in MTG in my city of less than 200k people... It is big business. That being said, I think that people are just blowing the Mt. Gox situation out of proportion. I do not use them, and if I was invested I would be a little worried, but I think they will recover. I see a lot of misinformation on them in the form of speculation (like saying they are artificially crashing the market so they can buy up BTC at the cheap; Which is totally unsubstantiated and someone will run to another site saying "you know what I heard they might be doing?")... Though it is the nature of people in the crypto game to see a problem and assume their wildest speculations and dreams are true, this is a market dominated by anarchists and people who hate everything.

Edit: Also you do know people look at all of us the same way... "Those 18 yr old techs and their coins







"


----------



## taafe

Reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 and I get this! Installation type?



I have a 8gb with Ubuntu installed but I have a black 16gb usb that I want to use as my system memory and with the new ubuntu installed on it. Anyone get what I mean? Lol


----------



## Minusorange

Can any recommend a good exchange for trading Doge into LTC ? I know there's Cryptsy but I've heard negative things about them


----------



## Bluemustang

To the tax discussion that was going on: Someone claimed that they dont look in on you until you make a larger than $10k transaction. Ive also heard that number from what someone else remembered when they worked in a bank decades ago. Im certainly no expert but i did do a little research on the matter when i started mining. And from what i read banks are now required to file SARs (suspicious activity reports) to the IRS for 5k+ transactions but cryptocoin exchanges require to file SARs at only $2k. So be careful









At least this is in the US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Can any recommend a good exchange for trading Doge into LTC ? I know there's Cryptsy but I've heard negative things about them


They dont have the largest altcoin database or the highest liquidity but i prefer using coindup over cryptsy when the coin im trading is available. When i transfer coins to cryptsy i just walk away until they finally show up hours and hours later. Coindup takes under 5 mins every transfer ive made so far. Plus they have no trade fees.

Only switch to cryptsy when i need to trade coin coindup doesnt have or cryptsy's current trading prices are better cause they do have a huge selection.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I think you missed my point. It wasn't about gaming nor was it about maximizing profits. It was about the resale value of the hardware because as you put it yourself, there will always be something better. With AMD/Nvidia GPUs you will always have the possibility to resell since gamers aren't going anywhere. Sure you might only get 50% back in a saturated market if that happens. However if you have mining specific cards and it goes under or loses it's profitability, there's not much you can do.
> 
> That's one of the major conundrums with ASIC mining and why I linked it to it.


I suppose I did miss your point and I see it as a valid point and my counter point would still be to imagine what might be possible for a mining specific card in terms of efficiency of operation and possibly lower purchase cost due to not needing all the extra video output ports associated with gaming cards, for that matter, they could come in a video output model, like a master and a no video output model like a slave. Then I suppose it would be up to every person to make the right choice for themselves.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I think you missed my point. It wasn't about gaming nor was it about maximizing profits. It was about the resale value of the hardware because as you put it yourself, there will always be something better. With AMD/Nvidia GPUs you will always have the possibility to resell since gamers aren't going anywhere. Sure you might only get 50% back in a saturated market if that happens. However if you have mining specific cards and it goes under or loses it's profitability, there's not much you can do.
> 
> That's one of the major conundrums with ASIC mining and why I linked it to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I did miss your point and I see it as a valid point and my counter point would still be to imagine what might be possible for a mining specific card in terms of efficiency of operation and possibly lower purchase cost due to not needing all the extra video output ports associated with gaming cards, for that matter, they could come in a video output model, like a master and a no video output model like a slave. Then I suppose it would be up to every person to make the right choice for themselves.
Click to expand...

I was a gamer before a miner, this would suit me just fine as long as it brought the price of actual graphics cards down. Paying 400 bones for a used card from 2012 is kind of wonky.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I suppose I did miss your point and I see it as a valid point and my counter point would still be to imagine what might be possible for a mining specific card in terms of efficiency of operation and possibly lower purchase cost due to not needing all the extra video output ports associated with gaming cards, for that matter, they could come in a video output model, like a master and a no video output model like a slave. Then I suppose it would be up to every person to make the right choice for themselves.


I do see your point as well. At the same time it sounds more and more like you're describing ASIC hardware, like *so*.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I do see your point as well. At the same time it sounds more and more like you're describing ASIC hardware, like *so*.


I guess it kinda would be, then it really comes down to why each individual is in the game and each would have to make their own decisions based upon what fits their needs. But for any of us to believe that this game is going to remain static and not be and ever evolving thing is to fool ourselves.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I guess it kinda would be, then it really comes down to why each individual is in the game and each would have to make their own decisions based upon what fits their needs. *But for any of us to believe that this game is going to remain static and not be and ever evolving thing is to fool ourselves*.


agreed.


----------



## Skye12977

I'm curious to see how well a 750ti will do for mining, no power connector needed.


----------



## Bluemustang

Hmm this might be a good time to turn my doge into BTC and wait for it to rise before turning it back to doge again. Think btc has much further to fall before a rebound?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm curious to see how well a 750ti will do for mining, no power connector needed.


Just don't buy 4 of them and run it without powered risers.

Anyone know how to fix 7f BIOS error? I searched EVGA and OCN, nothing worked. I have a EVGA 780i SLI. Tried various RAM, GPUs, and CPUs, no dice.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just don't buy 4 of them and run it without powered risers.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix 7f BIOS error? I searched EVGA and OCN, nothing worked. I have a EVGA 780i SLI. Tried various RAM, GPUs, and CPUs, no dice.


I'm talking would the power usage/hashrate > 270x's
Although it would be slower, would it be worth it is my wondering.
Asus has their card to be power buy a 6pin on the left hand side of the card (for supposed OCing)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm talking would the power usage/hashrate > 270x's
> Although it would be slower, would it be worth it is my wondering.
> Asus has their card to be power buy a 6pin on the left hand side of the card (for supposed OCing)


I remember seeing a chart saying 750 Ti is as efficient as 270X in mining. Power / hash wise.

Is the price / hash any better than 270X?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm curious to see how well a 750ti will do for mining, no power connector needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't buy 4 of them and run it without powered risers.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix 7f BIOS error? I searched EVGA and OCN, nothing worked. I have a EVGA 780i SLI. Tried various RAM, GPUs, and CPUs, no dice.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/314884/solved-780i-error-code-7f


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/314884/solved-780i-error-code-7f


Thanks but already tried that. Also tried EVGA forumes, still wont display video D:


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I remember seeing a chart saying 750 Ti is as efficient as 270X in mining. Power / hash wise.
> 
> Is the price / hash any better than 270X?


well, in the US the 270x starts at about 225-50 on the low end of the prices.
the 750ti starts at about 150, and goes up to almost 200.

750ti wouldn't require as beafy of a PSU
Money you save could go into a 2nd 750ti setup

Could save 100$ on a power-supply alone and then 25-75$ per card so.....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm curious to see how well a 750ti will do for mining, no power connector needed.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining

Hey do you guys think its safe to mine with my mobo on the mobo box in a milk crate? Or should I put something else under it?

The cpu is not mining so I don't think the board is getting very hot.

If not what should I put in there? Anyone know where I can buy a cheap mobo tray with stand offs?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm curious to see how well a 750ti will do for mining, no power connector needed.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining
> 
> Hey do you guys think its safe to mine with my mobo on the mobo box in a milk crate? Or should I put something else under it?
> 
> The cpu is not mining so I don't think the board is getting very hot.
> 
> If not what should I put in there? Anyone know where I can buy a cheap mobo tray with stand offs?
Click to expand...

that should be fine


----------



## Skye12977

750ti mining build would probably be a lot quieter too.
Could do a decent rig while running under 500 watts.
e) would anyone suggest against getting a old dell dimension and using that as a motherboard to mine on? why or why not? PSU would be switched, case would be cut and non-essentials would be removed.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 750ti mining build would probably be a lot quieter too.
> Could do a decent rig while running under 500 watts.
> e) would anyone suggest against getting a old dell dimension and using that as a motherboard to mine on? why or why not? PSU would be switched, case would be cut and non-essentials would be removed.


Pci-e slots? Functional?

I'd reccomend a z77x-ud3h which has sata power for the pcie slots and 3 750ti's.


----------



## Outlawed

So mtgox is still claiming they will reopen. Anyone buying cheap BTC or just avoiding it like the plague?

I'm torn. On one hand there apparently the problem with BTC right now....but BTC at $100.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Pci-e slots? Functional?
> 
> I'd reccomend a z77x-ud3h which has sata power for the pcie slots and 3 750ti's.


I was think more about going back to the 775 socket (but I haven't check on power consumption of them and their motherboards).
I'm gonna try and look more into what I should get once I get my 780 running.
Next semester I'm planning on moving into an apartment for college, hoping to be able to get a rig (or be on the way) of getting one that pays for itself as it runs.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So mtgox is still claiming they will reopen. Anyone buying cheap BTC or just avoiding it like the plague?
> 
> I'm torn. On one hand there apparently the problem with BTC right now....but BTC at $100.


This is one of those you could win big or you could lose big times. On one hand, if they open back up and allow withdraws of BTC, then you could make out like a rich pig dropping $5000 on current prices, but if the file for bankruptcy, you would be out $5000, so really comes down to, can you do without the $5000 if you lose it.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have couple question:

1. is there any sites that I can exchange like doge/max to ltc or I only can exchange doge/max to btc?
2. is there any sies that I can exchange ltc to usd?
3. is there like antminter s1 for mining doge/max instead of bitcoin?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have couple question:
> 
> 1. is there any sites that I can exchange like doge/max to ltc or I only can exchange doge/max to btc?
> 2. is there any sies that I can exchange ltc to usd?
> 3. is there like antminter s1 for mining doge/max instead of bitcoin?


1.cryptsy (the biggest)
2.btc-e (stay far away from mt-gox)
3.no (but looks like some might be soonish)


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> This is one of those you could win big or you could lose big times. On one hand, if they open back up and allow withdraws of BTC, then you could make out like a rich pig dropping $5000 on current prices, but if the file for bankruptcy, you would be out $5000, so really comes down to, can you do without the $5000 if you lose it.


I would be doing a single BTC max. You'd have to have some serious balls to drop that much cash in a company that very well looks like it could be dying.

Regardless I might never have the chance. You need a copy of your drivers license AND a valid bill to that address. My license was issued 5 years ago and I no longer live there.


----------



## Skye12977

From: http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/NVIDIA-Coin-Mining-Performance-Increases-Maxwell-and-GTX-750-Ti


----------



## rickyman0319

how come I don't see r9 280x I only see r9 270x,260x and 290(x)?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Arrrgghh Gox die already lol. BTC prices are dwindling fast!









US Dollar 556.8172 USD

Eurozone Euro 398.036 EUR

Pound Sterling 327.7313 GBP

Japanese Yen 55889.9578 JPY

Canadian Dollar 606.4353 CAD

Australian Dollar 606.5014 AUD

Chinese Yuan 3325.0621 CNY

Swiss Franc 485.6443 CHF

Swedish Krona 3566.8712 SEK

New Zealand Dollar 657.2454 NZD

South Korean Won 585092.6459 KRW

Seems they are affecting everyone significantly who doesn't even use them now!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> From: http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/NVIDIA-Coin-Mining-Performance-Increases-Maxwell-and-GTX-750-Ti


I wonder if maxwell will turn the tides on brand preference with mining. I would be happy as heck to get some of these used 290x mining cards to use as gaming cards at rock bottom prices because maxwell has become the platform of choice for large farms. I miss the days of AMD being the price/performance leader, even if they are a little finicky and less power efficient.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wonder if maxwell will turn the tides on brand preference with mining. I would be happy as heck to get some of these used 290x mining cards to use as gaming cards at rock bottom prices because maxwell has become the platform of choice for large farms. I miss the days of AMD being the price/performance leader, even if they are a little finicky and less power efficient.


It would take almost twice as many cards to get the same out come.
If Nvidia comes out with a maxwell card that does have 2x (or higher) performance, then Nvidia sales should go through the roof and be awesome.
e) imagine a card that has 4x the performance of the 750ti and still take less then 300watts for a single card x.x


----------



## Redvineal

Blegh, everything's down and/or crashing today.









What's everyone doing? Patiently waiting for rebounds?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Blegh, everything's down and/or crashing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone doing? Patiently waiting for rebounds?


chanting for Gox to die!

hopefully will bounce back soon, but well? ive been saying that for the last week & its done the opposite.


----------



## charliew

Funny thing that you can run 6x overclocked 750tis on like a... 550w psu? :S


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Funny thing that you can run 6x overclocked 750tis on like a... 550w psu? :S


Maybe not the Asus GPU's, but yeah.
I'd hope they would generate less heat too, that way you don't have to hear the fans at 100% all the time


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Maybe not the Asus GPU's, but yeah.
> I'd hope they would generate less heat too, that way you don't have to hear the fans at 100% all the time


Hmm.. too bad the r9 270s are so cheap tho. Theyre only 20% more expensive in sweden and hash about 70-80% better.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> chanting for Gox to die!
> 
> hopefully will bounce back soon, but well? ive been saying that for the last week & its done the opposite.


Not even just BTC. Every coin that's been good to me for the past week is performing like garbage now...


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Not even just BTC. Every coin that's been good to me for the past week is performing like garbage now...


I know right!

its been a good few weeks really from all the little boosts on all those new alts & everything.

the coins on coinwarz now, just make me laugh really! there so weak atm.

too many alts are being released to fast I think, there getting more silly everyday


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wonder if maxwell will turn the tides on brand preference with mining. I would be happy as heck to get some of these used 290x mining cards to use as gaming cards at rock bottom prices because maxwell has become the platform of choice for large farms. I miss the days of AMD being the price/performance leader, even if they are a little finicky and less power efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> It would take almost twice as many cards to get the same out come.
> If Nvidia comes out with a maxwell card that does have 2x (or higher) performance, then Nvidia sales should go through the roof and be awesome.
> e) imagine a card that has 4x the performance of the 750ti and still take less then 300watts for a single card x.x
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I am talking about. If the flagship maxwell hashes as efficiently as the 750ti, then it might be a whole new ball game for mining. Hopefully leaving all these 290x cards obsolete, and getting them on the market cheap for guys like me that want to game more than mine. I wouldn't have started mining at all if it was not for wanting to get back some of the price I felt like I was gouged on my newer card. I seriously paid double what I paid right before the 290s dropped.

I want to see used 290x going for 300 bones...think it will happen?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is exactly what I am talking about. If the flagship maxwell hashes as efficiently as the 750ti, then it might be a whole new ball game for mining. Hopefully leaving all these 290x cards obsolete, and getting them on the market cheap for guys like me that want to game more than mine. I wouldn't have started mining at all if it was not for wanting to get back some of the price I felt like I was gouged on my newer card. I seriously paid double what I paid right before the 290s dropped.
> 
> I want to see used 290x going for 300 bones...think it will happen?


I doubt they'll be under 400 for awhile


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the best coin to mined with 290 (non x)?


----------



## scutzi128

http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/NVIDIA-Coin-Mining-Performance-Increases-Maxwell-and-GTX-750-Ti


----------



## slowman87

I'm still sticking with DOGE, BTC, and LTC.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/NVIDIA-Coin-Mining-Performance-Increases-Maxwell-and-GTX-750-Ti


Yeah, posted that last page.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/NVIDIA-Coin-Mining-Performance-Increases-Maxwell-and-GTX-750-Ti


and it still blows chunks versus several year old AMD tech


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> and it still blows chunks versus several year old AMD tech


which?


----------



## slowman87

Feel like those graphs aren't entirely accurate. I was hashing 330-340 with my GTX 770 on my daily/gaming PC. 475 per card (270x) on my mining rig. But yeah it still holds true, don't get an Nvidia card if you're building a purpose built mining rig.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87*
> 
> Feel like those graphs aren't entirely accurate. I was hashing 330-340 with my GTX 770 on my daily/gaming PC. 475 per card (270x) on my mining rig. *But yeah it still holds true, don't get an Nvidia card if you're building a purpose built mining rig.*


the idea is the complete opposite


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is the best coin to mined with 290 (non x)?


There isn't a "best" coin

Recommend coins are -

Litecoin (LTC)
Doge (DOGE)
Mincoin (MNC)
Maxcoin (MAX)
Kittehcoin (MEOW)
Spots (SPT)

Check out Coinwarz for other coins and mine whatever takes your fancy just to get yourself started

THEN, you need to do your own work and dig up information and analyse trends, follow mcxnow chat to zone in on the best coins for yourself


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> THEN, you need to do your own work and dig up information and analyse trends, *follow mcxnow chat* to zone in on the best coins for yourself


Do not do this... LoL people in the chats are delusional most of the time... I will summarize what that chat is constantly saying "MAX KEISER is the god of all gods, his coin is so amazing, OMG did you hear about StartJoin.... Also MinCoin Pump OMGZZZZZ"

I would stay away from any chats, esp MCXnow or IRC chats of specific coins... All of the people are minions to what they are hopeful will happen.


----------



## slowman87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> the idea is the complete opposite


How? My GTX 770 was $389. I pad about $400 for both of my 270x cards which more than double the hash rate of a single 770. So $800 for 660 khash sounds better to you than $418 for 950 khash?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87*
> 
> How? My GTX 770 was $389. I pad about $400 for both of my 270x cards which more than double the hash rate of a single 770. So $800 for 660 khash sounds better to you than $418 for 950 khash?


The purpose of the slides were to illustrate the performance of the 750, which is better per watt and per dollar than AMD (according to the report)


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The purpose of the slides were to illustrate the performance of the 750, which is better per watt and per dollar than AMD (according to the report)


correct.
The major part is power consumption, and supposedly it's showing that for power/hash the 750ti is top at the moment.


----------



## slowman87

Sorry, leaving this thread now. I'm all team green for gaming... but for mining, they just don't compete.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah but you can't just run video cards by themselves. Your going to need to build multiple systems to get similar hash rates.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah but you can't just run video cards by themselves. Your going to need to build multiple systems to get similar hash rates.


you can get a 550watt plat for under 100$
you save 25-75$ per card
2x 750ti ~ 1.2 270x
^^ supposed


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I know right!
> 
> its been a good few weeks really from all the little boosts on all those new alts & everything.
> 
> the coins on coinwarz now, just make me laugh really! there so weak atm.
> 
> too many alts are being released to fast I think, there getting more silly everyday


It's not so much that there are too many alts being released as it is the fact that they're all dependent on Bitcoin for their value. What will allow these alts to break the tether to Bitcoin will be adoption in the marketplace. As it stands now, many of these coins have very little purpose other than some sort of speculative tool and living off the back of Bitcoin's success, but now Bitcoin is in the dumps and guess where all those coattail riders are going too? In the long run though, Bitcoin's weakness might be good for the market in that it might kill off some of the weaker coins and force a lot of the others to start looking for ways to support themselves.

Most of you know that I'm a big supporter of Nutcoin and one of the things I've been preaching over on the Nutcoin threads is that we need to be looking for real world uses for this coin, uses will drive value and help it to be self supporting rather than just being another also ran coin.

I'm not saying Nutcoin will be the one, but prolonged weakness by Bitcoin will also breed opportunity for another coin to attempt to become the market leader, in the natural world, it's called "Natural Selection" or "Survival of the Fittest." There are a few coins out there right now that are showing some individual strength, I'm mining one of them right now and its price has risen the past couple days. They're out there, but you've got to go looking for them and it could be one of these that could on a longer term basis be able to rise up, but time will tell. I think the more likely scenario is that in a couple of months Bitcoin will right its ship and get its feet back under itself before another coin can gain enough strength to rival it in the realms beyond the exchanges, that's were this battle will be won or lost.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Do not do this... LoL people in the chats are delusional most of the time... I will summarize what that chat is constantly saying "MAX KEISER is the god of all gods, his coin is so amazing, OMG did you hear about StartJoin.... Also MinCoin Pump OMGZZZZZ"
> 
> I would stay away from any chats, esp MCXnow or IRC chats of specific coins... All of the people are minions to what they are hopeful will happen.


haha so true.

Do as I say my Minions!


----------



## ccRicers

I've profited from a few of the scheduled pumps on MCXnow. I can't catch every one of them, but it's pretty easy to put in some BTC and come back out of it quickly with their interface. They are trying to get more Mincoin transactions going on but the value of that coin is at a standstill.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87*
> 
> Sorry, leaving this thread now. I'm all team green for gaming... but for mining, they just don't compete.


You need to go back in this thread a little bit and read some of the connected links in these stories, a lot of research has been put into these articles and please don't think nVidia hasn't been seeing the money AMD has been making off of miners and thinking they wouldn't mind having a little chunk of that too:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining

http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/NVIDIA-Coin-Mining-Performance-Increases-Maxwell-and-GTX-750-Ti

Basically what these stories are saying that in brute force hashing power, the AMD cards are superior, but when it comes down to Kh/s v. watts these new Maxwell cards are superior and if these lower end iterations of these Maxwell cards are any indication of what is to come in the successive higher tiered models yet to come, meaning yet more powerful cards in about the same Kh/s to watts ratio and not have to take up so many PCIe slots to achieve much greater performance by saving on Mobo, CPU and RAM costs, this Maxwell line stands a real chance of putting a serious hurt on AMD's dominance in the mining market. I was just discussing things along this line in this thread earlier today before these stories broke... at least here, and I had yet to see them. One thing for sure, this game will not remain static in any direction and if we want to really play it, we all need to keep our ears, eyes and our minds open and not dismiss out of hand new ways because of some sort of misplaced tradition. If any of us do that, we're liable to be left behind when the bus leaves the station.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

The problem that I see with the new maxwell chips are the hashing power, though it may be power efficient, is just not enough. To build a 6 card 1800 Khash machine just seems a little... Meh. I have to factor in another MB/CPU/RAM/HD/OS/Alum for case, this adds up. 270s are kinda where I drew the line, maybe I will have to revisit this though. The 270s didn't peak peoples interest (until everything else was exhausted) while other cards that were less efficient were on the market. There are a lot of people who mine with their gaming cards to which they want the best, These will only really appeal to the farmers out there (maybe not even them)

Edit: I am not saying that I will not invest in some of these cards, but if they become popular, price will quickly rise and the hash/$ will drop to the floor. I will make a cost sheet and see if they are worth it for me though, I want monies.


----------



## ccRicers

This should also likely mean you could get away with cheaper, lower-wattage power supplies for rigs that use 4 of the 750ti Maxwell cards as opposed to 4 of the 270's or 270x's. I dig the EVGA one... short form factor and the fan is BIG.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The problem that I see with the new maxwell chips are the hashing power, though it may be power efficient, is just not enough. To build a 6 card 1800 Khash machine just seems a little... Meh. I have to factor in another MB/CPU/RAM/HD/OS/Alum for case, this adds up. 270s are kinda where I drew the line, maybe I will have to revisit this though. The 270s didn't peak peoples interest (until everything else was exhausted) while other cards that were less efficient were on the market. There are a lot of people who mine with their gaming cards to which they want the best, These will only really appeal to the farmers out there (maybe not even them)
> 
> Edit: I am not saying that I will not invest in some of these cards, but if they become popular, price will quickly rise and the hash/$ will drop to the floor. I will make a cost sheet and see if they are worth it for me though, I want monies.


Figure 270/x's are at least 225$, each 750ti is about 150$ (at least 75$ each)
You only need about 1/2 the power in the power-supply saves you another 100$

You are 400$ below what you would have done with a 270/x build
You can use this same 400$ to put a 2nd rig together

e) don't get me wrong, my first miner is going to be a 270/x or 280/x though


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Figure 270/x's are at least 225$, each 750ti is about 150$ (at least 75$ each)
> You only need about 1/2 the power in the power-supply saves you another 100$
> 
> You are 400$ below what you would have done with a 270/x build
> You can use this same 400$ to put a 2nd rig together
> 
> e) don't get me wrong, my first miner is going to be a 270/x or 280/x though


Don't get me wrong, I see the upsides. But 400 dollars gets eaten up quick with OS/Alum/Racking/Space constraints... All variables need to be factored in, if I had built 750 rigs I would have 60 cards in my basement to get the power that I have now, That is a lot of space.

Also regarding 270s, They too are losing value, paying 300 for a 270x negates the hash/$. I paid $200 for my 270xs and $179 for all my 270s.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I see the upsides. But 400 dollars gets eaten up quick with OS/Alum/Racking/Space constraints... All variables need to be factored in, if I had built 750 rigs I would have 60 cards in my basement to get the power that I have now, That is a lot of space.
> 
> Also regarding 270s, They too are losing value, paying 300 for a 270x negates the hash/$. I paid $200 for my 270xs and $179 for all my 270s.


I guess it would be all about the money up front.
For someone that want to save ~400$ it's a great option.
If the 270/x's were below 200 the 750ti probably wouldn't be such a big thing right now.

What I'm liking about the 750ti (and may in the end make me what to get them) is the low power consumption, to where I could put a few of them in my current computer with my 780L to mine and still have power to spare.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I want a quad core 750ti based gpu for OMGZOMG mining and gaming perf on a single slot 240w format.

Let's petition NVIDIA into making it lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I want a quad core 750ti based gpu for OMGZOMG mining and gaming perf on a single slot 240w format.
> 
> Let's petition NVIDIA into making it lol


Nvidia builds a 300W GTX 890 Ti Superclocked Black Limited Edition instead, problem solved.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Nvidia builds a 300W GTX 890 Ti Superclocked Black Limited Edition instead, problem solved.


Nah, doesn't work the same way...I know why I ask for this instead of a super complex single core. (won't say why though mwahaha)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nah, doesn't work the same way...I know why I ask for this instead of a super complex single core. (won't say why though mwahaha)


I'm pretty sure a single big core is as efficient as many small cores.

Idle power is 100W. Similar power per core. 7870 1280 core, 7970 2048 core.


Big cores might be more expensive due to more failure rates though.

Well, my school bus is cancelled which means I have more time to work on my essay and chem. Yay -_-


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm pretty sure a single big core is as efficient as many small cores.


Sorry to disagree, but I'd love to hear the reasoning behind that statement.

Actually a single complex core is almost _never_ as efficient as many smaller cores. This holds for nearly _any_ compute job. The only exception to this is in dealing with extremely non-optimized code. If the job is logically impossible to calculate out of order or multi-threaded then having the most complete command set residing in a single core running at the fastest possible clock speed will indeed be faster. On the other hand, if the code is simple and easily optimized to enable out of order executions on multiple threads... then you will not only get there faster with multiple, slower cores - but you have the added benefit of being able to be much more efficient power-wise as you can effectively shut down unused cores as the job allows.

In the case of mining - this is _exactly_ why ASIC miners beat out GPUs by an order of magnitude (or more if you count efficiency per watt)... because you can have in the same watt-footprint 20-40 ASICs all working independently as opposed to a single GPU which is only using a fraction of it's transistors and pathways to perform the same calculations.

Sorry but there was definitely a reason for CISCs over-taking RISCs in PCs and GPUs... because we started requiring them to do way more diverse tasks than simple floating point calculations and address lookups. There is _likewise_ a reason that multi-core CPUs and soon GPUs as well are no longer restricted to high-end server, but are found even in smartphones, etc.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nah, doesn't work the same way...I know why I ask for this instead of a super complex single core. (won't say why though mwahaha)


what are you mining now mate?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Sorry to disagree, but I'd love to hear the reasoning behind that statement.
> 
> Actually a single complex core is almost _never_ as efficient as many smaller cores. This holds for nearly _any_ compute job. The only exception to this is in dealing with extremely non-optimized code. If the job is logically impossible to calculate out of order or multi-threaded then having the most complete command set residing in a single core running at the fastest possible clock speed will indeed be faster. On the other hand, if the code is simple and easily optimized to enable out of order executions on multiple threads... then you will not only get there faster with multiple, slower cores - but you have the added benefit of being able to be much more efficient power-wise as you can effectively shut down unused cores as the job allows.
> 
> In the case of mining - this is _exactly_ why ASIC miners beat out GPUs by an order of magnitude (or more if you count efficiency per watt)... because you can have in the same watt-footprint 20-40 ASICs all working independently as opposed to a single GPU which is only using a fraction of it's transistors and pathways to perform the same calculations.
> 
> Sorry but there was definitely a reason for CISCs over-taking RISCs in PCs and GPUs... because we started requiring them to do way more diverse tasks than simple floating point calculations and address lookups. There is _likewise_ a reason that multi-core CPUs and soon GPUs as well are no longer restricted to high-end server, but are found even in smartphones, etc.


I understand what you are saying, but GPU cores are highly modular. A bigger package just means more CUDA or stream cores in it. Sorry I should of said bigger dies or packages instead of saying bigger cores.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The problem that I see with the new maxwell chips are the hashing power, though it may be power efficient, is just not enough. To build a 6 card 1800 Khash machine just seems a little... Meh. I have to factor in another MB/CPU/RAM/HD/OS/Alum for case, this adds up. 270s are kinda where I drew the line, maybe I will have to revisit this though. The 270s didn't peak peoples interest (until everything else was exhausted) while other cards that were less efficient were on the market. There are a lot of people who mine with their gaming cards to which they want the best, These will only really appeal to the farmers out there (maybe not even them)
> 
> Edit: I am not saying that I will not invest in some of these cards, but if they become popular, price will quickly rise and the hash/$ will drop to the floor. I will make a cost sheet and see if they are worth it for me though, I want monies.


It is my understanding from what I'm reading is that bigger, more powerful Maxwell cards are already in the pipeline for distribution later this year. If these bigger cards follow a similar Kh/s to watts ratio as this first iteration of these cards, it will require less cards to do the same work and at reduced power consumption v. the current R9/R7 cards. Without having seen these new Maxwell cards, all I'm saying is that they have the potential to be a real game changer in the mining hardware scene.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody know if nVidia will improve OpenGL or CUDA support on Maxwell?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but GPU cores are highly modular. A bigger package just means more CUDA or stream cores in it. Sorry I should of said bigger dies or packages instead of saying bigger cores.


Ah OK... in that light then yes, I agree with you. In actuality I think that is the next and perhaps final step in microprocessor evolution - unless self-awareness ever becomes a possibility outside of a science fiction plot. A processor that is the silicon equivalent of both microcode and a hardware implementation of an on-execution compiler... essentially allowing on-the-fly reconfiguration to go from a 90% logic engine to a 90% calculation engine as required by the job. I see movement in that direction as quantum computing might provide for the speed required. Since in order to do this (at least as my small brain understand the problem) will require the compiler to be able to _simultaneously_ execute every possible branch to determine the most optimal combination in achieving the result.


----------



## scutzi128

Think I'm going to start stocking up on coinye...If you can purchase it at 1 sat even I small bump to .2 doubles your money...i don't know if it will go anywhere but the risk is minimal with potential for big gain


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm pretty sure a single big core is as efficient as many small cores.
> 
> Idle power is 100W. Similar power per core. 7870 1280 core, 7970 2048 core.
> 
> 
> Big cores might be more expensive due to more failure rates though.
> 
> Well, my school bus is cancelled which means I have more time to work on my essay and chem. Yay -_-


Not really, you need more smaller yet faster/more efficient small cores for optimal performance at memory hard mining algos, specially with the way lookup gap implementations work.
That's why, mainly a software thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Sorry to disagree, but I'd love to hear the reasoning behind that statement.
> 
> Actually a single complex core is almost _never_ as efficient as many smaller cores. This holds for nearly _any_ compute job. The only exception to this is in dealing with extremely non-optimized code. If the job is logically impossible to calculate out of order or multi-threaded then having the most complete command set residing in a single core running at the fastest possible clock speed will indeed be faster. On the other hand, if the code is simple and easily optimized to enable out of order executions on multiple threads... then you will not only get there faster with multiple, slower cores - but you have the added benefit of being able to be much more efficient power-wise as you can effectively shut down unused cores as the job allows.
> 
> In the case of mining - this is _exactly_ why ASIC miners beat out GPUs by an order of magnitude (or more if you count efficiency per watt)... because you can have in the same watt-footprint 20-40 ASICs all working independently as opposed to a single GPU which is only using a fraction of it's transistors and pathways to perform the same calculations.
> 
> Sorry but there was definitely a reason for CISCs over-taking RISCs in PCs and GPUs... because we started requiring them to do way more diverse tasks than simple floating point calculations and address lookups. There is _likewise_ a reason that multi-core CPUs and soon GPUs as well are no longer restricted to high-end server, but are found even in smartphones, etc.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> what are you mining now mate?


Yacoin, Protoshares and Ultracoin, depending on which performs best on each piece of hardware I own or manage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but GPU cores are highly modular. A bigger package just means more CUDA or stream cores in it. Sorry I should of said bigger dies or packages instead of saying bigger cores.


The way memory hard algorithms like scrypt-jane work, it makes it so that you run out of memory for your threads if you run many threads per device with high intensity.
This implies lowering intensity on high end cards, or having to halve memory requirement per thread and trying to run more smaller threads per device.
Ends up causing you to have to rely on intensity fine tuning, something which is not really optimal with standard cgminer forks (except for the one based in kalroth's cgminer which has raw intensity incorporated in the code by Thirtybird, yacminer 3.4.0.; or cudaminer which shines at memory hard algos more than scrypt, mainly because fast scrypt nvidia cards so far consume way more than similarly fast amd cards->say GTX 780ti, can get to 900kh/s but it'll draw like 400w doing so and need water cooling whereas a 290 can do the same thing at 300w)

If scrypt asics come, mining scrypt will be kinda pointless eventually and I wanna be prepared. Nvidia might be able to compete if the higher end Maxwell cards can indeed match or beat AMD at power efficiency mining scrypt, but they will still probably cost a lot and/or suck/don't beat lower end cards by too much when it comes to memory hard algorithms like yacoin's scrypt-jane or Vertcoin's variable N factor Scrypt.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody know if nVidia will improve OpenGL or CUDA support on Maxwell?


You are aware that a new cudaminer was just released 2-3 days ago with Maxwell support? I'm using it right now.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


----------



## devilhead

Like i said KARMA coin is just growing, and best to mine, already for 2 weeks !


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Like i said KARMA coin is just growing, and best to mine, already for 2 weeks !


I just stared a couple days ago. Pretty disappointed with their main pool though. I "should" be getting 400k+ per day at 1200kh/s but have been at half that


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Figure 270/x's are at least 225$, each 750ti is about 150$ (at least 75$ each)
> You only need about 1/2 the power in the power-supply saves you another 100$
> 
> You are 400$ below what you would have done with a 270/x build
> You can use this same 400$ to put a 2nd rig together
> 
> e) don't get me wrong, my first miner is going to be a 270/x or 280/x though
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I see the upsides. But 400 dollars gets eaten up quick with OS/Alum/Racking/Space constraints... All variables need to be factored in, if I had built 750 rigs I would have 60 cards in my basement to get the power that I have now, That is a lot of space.
> 
> Also regarding 270s, They too are losing value, paying 300 for a 270x negates the hash/$. I paid $200 for my 270xs and $179 for all my 270s.
Click to expand...

Well you could say that about anyone who didn't pay $299 for a 280x. But what are you gonna do, prices suck.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well you could say that about anyone who didn't pay $299 for a 280x. But what are you gonna do, prices suck.


I sold my 7970 before they boomed the market.
I sold it for like 250$ (like 225 to me in the end).
It was XFX version that didn't want to OC (and after I tried would never play BF3 again) that also had the fans starting to get too dirty.

I'm literally still waiting to try and see if I can't get my single 780 going, I've been trying to do what I can with trial and error but nothing seems to help.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I sold my 7970 before they boomed the market.
> I sold it for like 250$ (like 225 to me in the end).
> It was XFX version that didn't want to OC (and after I tried would never play BF3 again) that also had the fans starting to get too dirty.
> 
> I'm literally still waiting to try and see if I can't get my single 780 going, I've been trying to do what I can with trial and error but nothing seems to help.


If you have any issues mining on a 780 just tell us what miner youre using and what pool/workeruser/workerpw you have and well set you up with a .bat dude







.
(Giving out miner/user/pw for your worker is safe, worst we can do is copy your bat and mine for you.)


----------



## Skye12977

Pool:
us.trademybit.com

Problem:


my config:
cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -O tannerdavis.780:123 -d

Multi-Port (scrypt): stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330
Multi-Port (scrypt-n): stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:2220


----------



## legoman786

Southern Arizonians... There's a few steals in here:

http://tucson.craigslist.org/search/sya?zoomToPosting=&catAbb=sya&query=radeon&minAsk=2&maxAsk=300&excats=


----------



## JMattes

I honestly do not get why exchanges like Bitstamp and BTC-e still mimic the trend of MTGox!

I thought you can't even withdraw from MTGox.. unless I am missing something how are they even a player in this game..


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Come mine protoshares over at beeeeer.org guys! I'm making 3 times as much as I would make mining Doge with my 7950's!


----------



## cam51037

I'm taking the plunge! Later today I'm going to go pick up 3x GTX 750 Ti's & a 1200W PSU.(for my main machine so I can swap the main one for this new miner) Let's hope it pays off!


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Pool:
> us.trademybit.com
> 
> Problem:
> 
> 
> my config:
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -O tannerdavis.780:123 -d
> 
> Multi-Port (scrypt): stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330
> Multi-Port (scrypt-n): stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:2220


Do this : cudaminer.exe -i 0 -a scrypt -L 1 -l T32x8 -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u tannerdavis.780 -p 123


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Do this : cudaminer.exe -i 0 -a scrypt -L 1 -l T32x8 -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u tannerdavis.780 -p 123



e) Downloading most recent version now


----------



## ccRicers

Who's into some Darkcoin mining? Is it CPU only for now?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm taking the plunge! Later today I'm going to go pick up 3x GTX 750 Ti's & a 1200W PSU.(for my main machine so I can swap the main one for this new miner) Let's hope it pays off!


Nice! Pics please!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm taking the plunge! Later today I'm going to go pick up 3x GTX 750 Ti's & a 1200W PSU.(for my main machine so I can swap the main one for this new miner) Let's hope it pays off!


Curious as to which models you are gonna grab as well as if you have a meter to check the power from the wall that they are pulling


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm taking the plunge! Later today I'm going to go pick up 3x GTX 750 Ti's & a 1200W PSU.(for my main machine so I can swap the main one for this new miner) Let's hope it pays off!


I too will be extremely interested in hearing a report and if these cards do as advertised as far as with their Kh/s to watts ratio, I may well invest in some come late spring myself.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is the 750ti the only available Maxwell card then? I wonder what will happen to prices overall if nvidia = amd in mining. We already know AMD cards are in short supply, if Nvidia becomes = or better, is everyone going to make a run o those cards and then we will face shortages from Nvidia next, or from both then? Hopefully it doesn't just move gpu prices permanently upward on both sides..


----------



## Skye12977

For PCI slots, which would you want for a graphic card that is powered by the motherboard
then
which PCI slot would you want if the graphic card were powered by a 6pin/8pin/6pin x2/8pin x2/6+8pin


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is the 750ti the only available Maxwell card then? I wonder what will happen to prices overall if nvidia = amd in mining. We already know AMD cards are in short supply, if Nvidia becomes = or better, is everyone going to make a run o those cards and then we will face shortages from Nvidia next, or from both then? Hopefully it doesn't just move gpu prices permanently upward on both sides..


The prices will follow the demand... All cards that are used for mining will see a huge upswing in price. Free Market, gotta love it.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> For PCI slots, which would you want for a graphic card that is powered by the motherboard
> then
> which PCI slot would you want if the graphic card were powered by a 6pin/8pin/6pin x2/8pin x2/6+8pin


If you are talking about the bandwidth of the PCI Express slots, then PCIe X1 will be fine if you are mining.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The prices will follow the demand... All cards that are used for mining will see a huge upswing in price. Free Market, gotta love it.


Ohhh yea. Should be nice. lol


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> If you are talking about the bandwidth of the PCI Express slots, then PCIe X1 will be fine if you are mining.


so you wouldn't need a 16 for cards that are powered via the board?
or would you use a powered extension from the motherboard itself to each graphic-card?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> so you wouldn't need a 16 for cards that are powered via the board?
> or would you use a powered extension from the motherboard itself to each graphic-card?


I believe X1 and X16 receive same amount of power, but different bandwidth for data. A powered riser is highly recommended if you want to run 4 or more cards.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I believe X1 and X16 receive same amount of power, but different bandwidth for data. A powered riser is highly recommended if you want to run 4 or more cards.


I'm wanting to step in not knowing much about mining.
I want to run a 780 to the point of being able to get a 270/x or 750ti an then run that from then on.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> e) Downloading most recent version now


I downloaded newest Cudaminer and Nvidia driver.
Same error.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm taking the plunge! Later today I'm going to go pick up 3x GTX 750 Ti's & a 1200W PSU.(for my main machine so I can swap the main one for this new miner) Let's hope it pays off!


Super mega uber overkill psu wise!









60-75w per card...max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I downloaded newest Cudaminer and Nvidia driver.
> Same error.


Cudaminer settings for 780?

Here: cudaminer.exe -d GTX780 -m 1 -l Z12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0 -o stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x

I get 700kh/s depending on clocks... cudaminer 2014-02-04 latest driver


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Super mega uber overkill psu wise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60-75w per card...max.
> Cudaminer settings for 780?
> 
> Here: cudaminer.exe -d GTX780 -m 1 -l Z12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0 -o stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x
> 
> I get 700kh/s depending on clocks... cudaminer 2014-02-04 latest driver


T is supposed to be the 3.5 cuda versions (700-series). I dont know what Z is but you just increased my hashrate from 450 to 650.

You, sir, are a god.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is the 750ti the only available Maxwell card then? I wonder what will happen to prices overall if nvidia = amd in mining. We already know AMD cards are in short supply, if Nvidia becomes = or better, is everyone going to make a run o those cards and then we will face shortages from Nvidia next, or from both then? Hopefully it doesn't just move gpu prices permanently upward on both sides..


At the moment, there is both a 750 and a 750Ti, if this Maxwell line of cards does become popular, which might just be nVidia's intent, that should not affect the prices of cards with the other chips on them so much, because there won't be the sudden rush to buy them for mining. If either of the manufacturers were to make a mining specific card (that works), it would relieve the price pressure on the gaming lines of both companies, because the miners would be drawn to the mining cards and gamers to the gaming cards and at least on the consumer end, everybody could win. On the other hand the company who doesn't come out with a mining specific card or line of cards might not be too happy about the other doing so, because they're not winning in the deal. Does that make sense? Where this might really take off is in the later versions of the Maxwell line, provided they can maintain a similar Kh/s to watts ratio as these 750 and 750Ti cards have allowing for greater capacity in fewer PCIe slots, meaning fewer Mobo, CPU, RAM, Storage and OS setups, overhead it's called. If these cards are indications of things yet to come, AMD will be none too happy about it and gamers can have their cards back provided nVidia makes an adequate supply to meet the demand.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Super mega uber overkill psu wise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60-75w per card...max.
> Cudaminer settings for 780?
> 
> Here: cudaminer.exe -d GTX780 -m 1 -l Z12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0 -o stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x
> 
> I get 700kh/s depending on clocks... cudaminer 2014-02-04 latest driver


I will try this once I get my OC figured out.
I did the newest Nvidia update and my card no longer accepts power limit increases,
thus my over-clock in no longer stable. Much sad


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Super mega uber overkill psu wise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60-75w per card...max.
> Cudaminer settings for 780?
> 
> Here: cudaminer.exe -d GTX780 -m 1 -l Z12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0 -o stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x
> 
> I get 700kh/s depending on clocks... cudaminer 2014-02-04 latest driver


Alright.
Well 1st it says my GPU is being use a ~99% but isnt going near my typical max temp (70-75C) it gets to about 54C
Second, I'm getting 80 hashs with a 780 o.0
e) on a side not, I'M GETTING SOMEWHERE AT LEAST


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I too will be extremely interested in hearing a report and if these cards do as advertised as far as with their Kh/s to watts ratio, I may well invest in some come late spring myself.


Ditto, I'd like to get a multi-card mining rig without spending a relative fortune on one. Don't care if they would just net me about a mere 1 Mh/s total... it's still cheaper PSU-wise and card wise than 270's for the time being.

If each of the 750 ti's uses 75 watts max, would lack of powered risers no longer be an issue?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Alright.
> Well 1st it says my GPU is being use a ~99% but isnt going near my typical max temp (70-75C) it gets to about 54C
> Second, I'm getting 80 hashs with a 780 o.0
> e) on a side not, I'M GETTING SOMEWHERE AT LEAST


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I will try this once I get my OC figured out.
> I did the newest Nvidia update and my card no longer accepts power limit increases,
> thus my over-clock in no longer stable. Much sad


Revert to 332.21 or whatever it was called (driver before the beta before the current whql lol...nvidia driver naming scheme confuses the heck out of me)

Z is the experimental 3.5 kernel made by an Nvidia engineer for Christian Buchner (cudaminer's dev...guy's a genius xD love that guy)


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Revert to 332.21 or whatever it was called (driver before the beta before the current whql lol...nvidia driver naming scheme confuses the heck out of me)
> 
> Z is the experimental 3.5 kernel made by an Nvidia engineer for Christian Buchner (cudaminer's dev...guy's a genius xD love that guy)


is the driver the reason for the lower rate, or is it the settings?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> is the driver the reason for the lower rate, or is it the settings?


Depends, did you use my settings?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Depends, did you use my settings?


server, user, work and password change.
but yes


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> server, user, work and password change.
> but yes


Hmmm, then try the older driver and see how it goes. My settings work on all 780s afaik, just be careful with clocks, voltages and temps. I noticed temps make my oc unstable a lot faster.


----------



## utnorris

Need some help making a decision. I have the opportunity to get either an XFX 270 (dual fan model) or a Gigabyte 270x, both the same price. The main difference would be that the XFX is a single 6 pin and the Gigabyte is a dual 6 pin. Any thoughts?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hmmm, then try the older driver and see how it goes. My settings work on all 780s afaik, just be careful with clocks, voltages and temps. I noticed temps make my oc unstable a lot faster.


I'm using stock voltage with a +287 power limit
+285 core
+450 memory
I've only seen it get up to 75C playing a mech game in 5760x1080 @ ultra settings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Need some help making a decision. I have the opportunity to get either an XFX 270 (dual fan model) or a Gigabyte 270x, both the same price. The main difference would be that the XFX is a single 6 pin and the Gigabyte is a dual 6 pin. Any thoughts?


I'm not sure on power usage, but I know XFX fans are known to get stopped up (2x 7950 and 1x 7970 had this problem)


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hmmm, then try the older driver and see how it goes. My settings work on all 780s afaik, just be careful with clocks, voltages and temps. I noticed temps make my oc unstable a lot faster.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Need some help making a decision. I have the opportunity to get either an XFX 270 (dual fan model) or a Gigabyte 270x, both the same price. The main difference would be that the XFX is a single 6 pin and the Gigabyte is a dual 6 pin. Any thoughts?


I went back to the driver before the beta driver.
Same hashrate.
I'm using a 780 lightning if that makes a difference


----------



## taafe

Just a quick note to any noobs out there like myself who wants to save a few quid and install Ubuntu instead of windows, don't!

Been trying to install the drivers for nearly a week and today I managed to do it not sure how but I did! But like everything else on Ubuntu it wasn't long before I hit problem 26384 and cgminer will not recognise my 3 290x and I don't know what to do? Thank you.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm using stock voltage with a +287 power limit
> +285 core
> +450 memory
> I've only seen it get up to 75C playing a mech game in 5760x1080 @ ultra settings
> I'm not sure on power usage, but I know XFX fans are known to get stopped up (2x 7950 and 1x 7970 had this problem)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I went back to the driver before the beta driver.
> Same hashrate.
> I'm using a 780 lightning if that makes a difference


Lightning uses crappy ram, that explains it.

What hash rate with my settings and 1267mhz core? Leave ram at stock, it won't make a difference with cudaminer.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I went back to the driver before the beta driver.
> Same hashrate.
> I'm using a 780 lightning if that makes a difference


You might give these settings a try, but I'm a little stumped, I'm using both the latest nVidia driver and newest cudaminer with no problems what so ever. I'm getting about 640Kh/s with these settings, I think I could do a little better if I freed it from allowing for desktop usage, but this is my everyday computer:

cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://spotspool.chriskoeber.com:3335 -u RouletteRun.1st -p time -H 1 -i 1 -d 0

Oh! I've got the EVGA Precision X set at 115% Target power, linked to 95C Temp. Target and the GPU Clock Offset at +160Mhz and the Mem. Clock Offset at +219Mhz.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Lightning uses crappy ram, that explains it.
> 
> What hash rate with my settings and 1267mhz core? Leave ram at stock, it won't make a difference with cudaminer.


1267 is only 2 above my current clock.
Turned it to 1267, same result


----------



## Skye12977

For ivanlabrie:

After 5 minute run


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You might give these settings a try, but I'm a little stumped, I'm using both the latest nVidia driver and newest cudaminer with no problems what so ever. I'm getting about 640Kh/s with these settings, I think I could do a little better if I freed it from allowing for desktop usage, but this is my everyday computer:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://spotspool.chriskoeber.com:3335 -u RouletteRun.1st -p time -H 1 -i 1 -d 0
> 
> Oh! I've got the EVGA Precision X set at 115% Target power, linked to 95C Temp. Target and the GPU Clock Offset at +160Mhz and the Mem. Clock Offset at +219Mhz.


Add -C 0 and -H 2 instead of 1, and -i 0, watch it fly









@Skye12977 Pool's acting up...try exactly my bat file mining at middlecoin. If I do it now I get to 694kh/s. You should at least see 650-670.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Add -C 0 and -H 2 instead of 1, and -i 0, watch it fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Skye12977 Pool's acting up...try exactly my bat file mining at middlecoin. If I do it now I get to 700kh/s. You should at least see 650-670.


How disappointed would you be if I were still getting 80?
If you can check it from your end you will see it's true >.>
e) you should see a 75-80 rise in your ratio :d


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dang...then a driver reinstall is in order.

Download DDU from guru3d and uninstall all gpu drivers.
Then reboot in safe mode and run DDU and clean and reboot.

Lastly, reinstall the driver you're using now.

Man I'm using 4 R7 240 amd cards in there next to the 780 and all hash alright







can't be that hard! If not I'd say your card or psu is faulty.


----------



## Skye12977

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182263
Rosewill 650m is my PSU

I wouldn't suppose cable extensions would cause this problem?
I've not got any performance while in games.
e) or the fact that I have a custom bios?
ee) I used the program. Then installed the driver. I tried mining, same rate, I switched to the first bios (stock bios, not over-clocked and MSI Afterburner has no idea what card I have in there). Yet again same rate.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is the 750ti the only available Maxwell card then? I wonder what will happen to prices overall if nvidia = amd in mining. We already know AMD cards are in short supply, if Nvidia becomes = or better, is everyone going to make a run o those cards and then we will face shortages from Nvidia next, or from both then? Hopefully it doesn't just move gpu prices permanently upward on both sides..
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, there is both a 750 and a 750Ti, if this Maxwell line of cards does become popular, which might just be nVidia's intent, that should not affect the prices of cards with the other chips on them so much, because there won't be the sudden rush to buy them for mining. If either of the manufacturers were to make a mining specific card (that works), it would relieve the price pressure on the gaming lines of both companies, because the miners would be drawn to the mining cards and gamers to the gaming cards and at least on the consumer end, everybody could win. On the other hand the company who doesn't come out with a mining specific card or line of cards might not be too happy about the other doing so, because they're not winning in the deal. Does that make sense? Where this might really take off is in the later versions of the Maxwell line, provided they can maintain a similar Kh/s to watts ratio as these 750 and 750Ti cards have allowing for greater capacity in fewer PCIe slots, meaning fewer Mobo, CPU, RAM, Storage and OS setups, overhead it's called. If these cards are indications of things yet to come, AMD will be none too happy about it and gamers can have their cards back provided nVidia makes an adequate supply to meet the demand.
Click to expand...

That's sort of what I was elaborating, if we can scale up Maxwell, once their high end cards come they will become very good miners, and then both sides will be favorable. If neither has a clear winner, why would AMD or Nvidia have to price war anymore? All available stock is going to be sucked up into mining endeavors. As it sits now with AMD on top, Nvidia can keep current prices and look extremely attractive to gamers against AMD's bloated prices. I suppose its very unlikely that they both end up equal in mining potential, one side will have an advantage over the other, and then that company will be hit hardest with the demand.

I'm just hoping all new cards from both sides don't get inflated 30-50% over what typical gpu prices were say, 4 months ago. That might actually make old gen cards more attractive in the future, since they won't be hit with ridiculous premiums. You can barely even touch any AMD card from 7950 and up, or even the lower end models now being effected, by huge % markup over MSRP.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182263
> Rosewill 650m is my PSU
> 
> I wouldn't suppose cable extensions would cause this problem?
> I've not got any performance while in games.
> e) or the fact that I have a custom bios?
> ee) I used the program. Then installed the driver. I tried mining, same rate, I switched to the first bios (stock bios, not over-clocked and MSI Afterburner has no idea what card I have in there). Yet again same rate.


Extensions can cause trouble...pci-e risers are a no go with nvidia cards and cudaminer too.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Extensions can cause trouble...pci-e risers are a no go with nvidia cards and cudaminer too.


270/x will be my first card then, I'll give my brother my 780 to use once I'm able to get one...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 270/x will be my first card then, I'll give my brother my 780 to use once I'm able to get one...


R7 265 will offer excellent value for miners...that or the r7 260x on the super cheap end. But yeah, R9 270 4gb would take my pick if it wasn't too expensive.


----------



## Skye12977

removed PSU extensions to card, same result.
4gb 270x?

I'm gonna try and do cudaminer on my brothers setup, run identical setup to mine except watercooled CPU and 1k EVGA PSU


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> removed PSU extensions to card, same result.
> 4gb 270x?
> 
> I'm gonna try and do cudaminer on my brothers setup, run identical setup to mine except watercooled CPU and 1k EVGA PSU


Good news/bad news.
Brother ran his 780 lightning with the same cudaminer/script you suggested and got the same hashrate.
100% different setup, but similar components


----------



## Outlawed

So I just got the last parts to complete my transformation into having a full time mining rig. Only I may or may not have run into a hickup.

I believe I was told my *mobo* could run without power risers because it had a 12v CPU 8 pin input. I naturally thought cool but I'm getting powered risers anyways (The molex $15 ones). Well it seems that I will be short one molex input currently from my PSU. The current cards I will be running on it are a 270 and 290x. A 280x is in the mail but by that time I will have some sata to molex adapters.

So can I run those two cards off the risers without them hooked up to external power for my mobo? I can plug one of the risers in since I'm left with one molex, but not both.


----------



## Skye12977

I found a script that currently works and give me atleast 600

cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u Tannerdavis.1 -p 123 -H 1 -i 1 -d 0



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You might give these settings a try, but I'm a little stumped, I'm using both the latest nVidia driver and newest cudaminer with no problems what so ever. I'm getting about 640Kh/s with these settings, I think I could do a little better if I freed it from allowing for desktop usage, but this is my everyday computer:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://spotspool.chriskoeber.com:3335 -u RouletteRun.1st -p time -H 1 -i 1 -d 0
> 
> Oh! I've got the EVGA Precision X set at 115% Target power, linked to 95C Temp. Target and the GPU Clock Offset at +160Mhz and the Mem. Clock Offset at +219Mhz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Really odd...I don't get your card lol

EDIT: wait a minute! Which cudaminer release are you using? I told you to use 2014-02-04 in my first post with the settings...


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Really odd...I don't get your card lol
> 
> EDIT: wait a minute! Which cudaminer release are you using? I told you to use 2014-02-04 in my first post with the settings...


I used the older version right after I'd use the newer version.
both 64 and 86 folders... just incase


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Really odd...I don't get your card lol
> 
> EDIT: wait a minute! Which cudaminer release are you using? I told you to use 2014-02-04 in my first post with the settings...


Now you said Add -C 0 and -H 2 instead of 1, and -i 0, watch it fly tongue.gif

cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u Tannerdavis.1 -p 123 -H 1 -i 1 -d 0
where are you meaning?

I'm currently using 2-18


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Now you said Add -C 0 and -H 2 instead of 1, and -i 0, watch it fly tongue.gif
> 
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u Tannerdavis.1 -p 123 -H 1 -i 1 -d 0
> where are you meaning?
> 
> I'm currently using 2-18


Use 02-04 and my flags...or try to autotune with those settings.

cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u Tannerdavis.1 -p 123 -d GTX780 -m 1 -l T12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use 02-04 and my flags...or try to autotune with those settings.
> 
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u Tannerdavis.1 -p 123 -d GTX780 -m 1 -l T12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0


I tried this above code on 02-04, 80 again.
I tried this on 02-18 as well, 80 yet again.
Also the code roulette uses still allows me to use my computer while mining, whereas yours makes it almost impossible o.0

e) after 30minutes of mining 72C GPU
62C VRM
From Gpu-Z


----------



## Minusorange

I need a rig just for mining now that I've got into it







Everytime I game on my rig I'm thinking about potential lost earnings by not mining, this is most annoying


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I tried this above code on 02-04, 80 again.
> I tried this on 02-18 as well, 80 yet again.
> Also the code roulette uses still allows me to use my computer while mining, whereas yours makes it almost impossible o.0
> 
> e) after 30minutes of mining 72C GPU
> 62C VRM
> From Gpu-Z


Then go with what works... -i 1 is interactive mode, really cool feature amd doesn't have.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Then go with what works... -i 1 is interactive mode, really cool feature amd doesn't have.


I do have -i 1, there any reason why my GPU usage would be going 90~99 back and forth while mining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I do have -i 1, there any reason why my GPU usage would be going 90~99 back and forth while mining?


-i 1 makes it so you leave an interval to render frames between shares or something, and make the desktop usable, that's why the usage bumps.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick note to any noobs out there like myself who wants to save a few quid and install Ubuntu instead of windows, don't!
> 
> Been trying to install the drivers for nearly a week and today I managed to do it not sure how but I did! But like everything else on Ubuntu it wasn't long before I hit problem 26384 and cgminer will not recognise my 3 290x and I don't know what to do? Thank you.


Use BAMT 1.3. Enough said.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Good news/bad news.
> Brother ran his 780 lightning with the same cudaminer/script you suggested and got the same hashrate.
> 100% different setup, but similar components


Take your GTX780 and put it in his sytem to see if it is the card or the components.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Take your GTX780 and put it in his sytem to see if it is the card or the components.


I changed the script and we can (and both are) running at least 600
cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u Tannerdavis.1 -p 123 -H 1 -i 1 -d 0


----------



## cam51037

*THE RESULTS ARE IN!*

Test setup:

i3 4330 @ stock clocks and voltage

8 GB Corsair Vengeance RAM @ 1600MHz (stock clocks, timings, and voltage) (2 x 4GB modules)

MSI B85M-G43 Motherboard

2x MSI GTX 750 Ti's - overclocked to +100 on the core, +475 on the memory

Cooler Master V1000 Power Supply

Other power drawing devices:

-Stock Intel heatsink

-2x 120MM fans (one with LED's, one without)

-1x 7200RPM 2.5" hard drive

-1x DVD Burner

-One LED on the front of the case

*Total hashing power: ~590KH/s*

*Total Power draw: ~200W*

*Noise level: Quiet (It's quieter than my Sapphire 290 Tri-X on a full load with fan speeds at 55%)*

*Image Proof (right click > open in new tab for larger view)*



Overall I'm quite impressed with these cards, I'm running the MSI 2GB OC edition of these cards - they don't have any PCI-e power connectors and only have a single, larger fan. They're fairly quiet under a full mining load, and don't take a whole lot of power either.

*I can confirm that 300KH/s+ is achievable on GTX 750 Ti's.*

@ivanlabrie I saw a few pages ago you said this PSU is overkill for this build. Indeed it is, but my plan is to put it in my machine machine (2600k overclocked, R9 290 overclocked) so I'll be ready for a second 290 if I choose to purchase one.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Great job cam, how much did the cards cost?

On another note, some Havard researcher used a 14000 core cluster to mine DOGEs. http://vr-zone.com/articles/harvard-researcher-gets-boot-using-14000-cpu-cluster-mine-dogecoin/72514.html

Such power waste science wow.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Great job cam, how much did the cards cost?
> 
> On another note, some Havard researcher used a 14000 core cluster to mine DOGEs. http://vr-zone.com/articles/harvard-researcher-gets-boot-using-14000-cpu-cluster-mine-dogecoin/72514.html
> 
> Such power waste science wow.


They cost me $200 a card, so a bit more than I'd like to pay but it was that, or pay $160 per card and receive it from Amazon in a month, I was happier with the method I chose.


----------



## cam51037

Oh, I might as well add some photos of the build as well.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-750-ti-review,3750-5.html

The Zotac ones are so cute









If the hash rate, power consumption, and price scales well with amount of cores then we have a new mining champ.

As of now 2.5 750 Tis cost a bit more than a 280X, performs the same, and use 60-70% of the power.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> They cost me $200 a card, so a bit more than I'd like to pay but it was that, or pay $160 per card and receive it from Amazon in a month, I was happier with the method I chose.


Can I ask why you went with that MSI 750 ti? or was it based on price?
Also, do the temps really stay down there too?


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Does anyone use http://pool.karmacoin.info?

I just happen to be looking at some of the stats and I saw something weird. I looked at one of the blocks found that had a high reward and I wanted to check out how much I was getting out of the reward relative to the pool and I can't find it at all.

blocksfound.png 54k .png file


blockspaid.png 46k .png file


The blocks are handled in order and block 24799 is missing from my transaction history but it's under the blocks found by the pool. Blocks 24798 and blocks 24805 before and after it are both present in my transaction history. I was wondering if anyone has any insight on what I'm seeing or if there's an explanation.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Can I ask why you went with that MSI 750 ti? or was it based on price?
> Also, do the temps really stay down there too?


MSI was the only brand that the store I went to had.







But they have decent products I think too, I have nothing against their stuff.


----------



## Roulette Run

I am so bummed out, I went to clean out the dust screens in my computer case and when I put it back together I found that I had pulled the power plug out of my main HDD like I usually do, but after I plugged it back in and went to boot my computer my mobo started beeping an error at me and it wouldn't even post into the bios. I checked every connection I could think of and tried over and over with no success, I even tried unplugging all my drives to see if it would post to the bios, but with no luck. I finally went and grabbed one of the two GTX650Ti boost cards out of my kids computer and replaced my GTX780 and now it boots just fine. I tried my 780 in my kids computer too, but no luck. I suppose I can try to RMA it, but I've got a Skyn3t hacked bios flashed into it. This is one of those cards bought before the R9 290's forced nVidia to drop their prices too.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I am so bummed out, I went to clean out the dust screens in my computer case and when I put it back together I found that I had pulled the power plug out of my main HDD like I usually do, but after I plugged it back in and went to boot my computer my mobo started beeping an error at me and it wouldn't even post into the bios. I checked every connection I could think of and tried over and over with no success, I even tried unplugging all my drives to see if it would post to the bios, but with no luck. I finally went and grabbed one of the two GTX650Ti boost cards out of my kids computer and replaced my GTX780 and now it boots just fine. I tried my 780 in my kids computer too, but no luck. I suppose I can try to RMA it, but I've got a Skyn3t hacked bios flashed into it. This is one of those cards bought before the R9 290's forced nVidia to drop their prices too.


Does the card power up at all? I recently had a 780 with skynet bios that would power up but no video. I booted from the igpu with the 780 in the system and was able to flash stock bios. If it won't boot at all with the 780 this obviously doesn't help you.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Does the card power up at all? I recently had a 780 with skynet bios that would power up but no video. I booted from the igpu with the 780 in the system and was able to flash stock bios. If it won't boot at all with the 780 this obviously doesn't help you.


Oh yeah, the fans come on and all, but no video. I don't have integrated graphics on the boards I've got, but I could try it with one of the GTX650Ti boosts. Did your card begin working once you put the stock bios back into it?
Flashing a bios into a video card will be a new adventure for me, Skyn3t did it for me when I let him test his hacks out on my Galaxy GTX780 HOF, because I think I might have been the first person in the states to get one. I've had zero problems out of it until this.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Does the card power up at all? I recently had a 780 with skynet bios that would power up but no video. I booted from the igpu with the 780 in the system and was able to flash stock bios. If it won't boot at all with the 780 this obviously doesn't help you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, the fans come on and all, but no video. I don't have integrated graphics on the boards I've got, but I could try it with one of the GTX650Ti boosts. Did your card begin working once you put the stock bios back into it?
Click to expand...

No the bios didn't fix it but it enabled me to rma without worrying about it getting rejected. Mine was evga so the whole thing took under a week. Never dealt with galaxy if its the card in your sig.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Oh yeah, the fans come on and all, but no video. I don't have integrated graphics on the boards I've got, but I could try it with one of the GTX650Ti boosts. Did your card begin working once you put the stock bios back into it?
> Flashing a bios into a video card will be a new adventure for me, Skyn3t did it for me when I let him test his hacks out on my Galaxy GTX780 HOF, because I think I might have been the first person in the states to get one. I've had zero problems out of it until this.


Did you try installing windows with the cards installed in the board? That has fixed similar issues as yours for me before.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> Does anyone use http://pool.karmacoin.info?
> 
> I just happen to be looking at some of the stats and I saw something weird. I looked at one of the blocks found that had a high reward and I wanted to check out how much I was getting out of the reward relative to the pool and I can't find it at all.
> 
> The blocks are handled in order and block 24799 is missing from my transaction history but it's under the blocks found by the pool. Blocks 24798 and blocks 24805 before and after it are both present in my transaction history. I was wondering if anyone has any insight on what I'm seeing or if there's an explanation.


I have 24799 in mine and got 5672 coins from it. Since the percentage of Actual Shares was so low compared to Expected shares, at only 4% (or 43 seconds), I suppose it's possible your system missed submitting shares on that block entirely.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Did you try installing windows with the cards installed in the board? That has fixed similar issues as yours for me before.


I did attempt to boot from a Windows disk, but it was a no go.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I did attempt to boot from a Windows disk, but it was a no go.


Did you try a different PCI-e slot? Are you using a riser? If so, did you try it without the riser? Are there any other cards or anything else plugged into any other PCI slots?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Did you try a different PCI-e slot? Are you using a riser? If so, did you try it without the riser? Are there any other cards or anything else plugged into any other PCI slots?


I didn't try a second PCIe slot, and no, no riser, because that was the only card in the system. I did try putting it into a separate system and it wouldn't come on there either. The GTX650Ti Boost is working in that slot right now.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I didn't try a second PCIe slot, and no, no riser, because that was the only card in the system. I did try putting into a separate system and it wouldn't come on there either. The GTX650Ti Boost is working in that slot right now.


Damn, yea sounds like the card is dead. Try a different PCI slot anyways though. Could be a driver issue. Did you uninstall the GTX650Ti drivers and then wipe the system clean of all Nvidia drivers with driversweeper or something similar to it and then turn the computer off, replace the cards, and restart? It could be that when you restart after uninstalling the 650Ti drivers, windows installs their own generic drivers for the 650Ti and then you switch cards it still has those drivers installed and the computer is expecting the 650Ti. Try disconnecting your network adapter (if you have one) so the computer isn't connected to the internet the entire time you are uninstalling and installing drivers.


----------



## inedenimadam

oooo now this looks cool, but will probably never sell well.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7770/red-harbinger-tests-the-cryptocurrency-chassis-market-the-dopamine


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Damn, yea sounds like the card is dead. Try a different PCI slot anyways though. Could be a driver issue. Did you uninstall the GTX650Ti drivers and then wipe the system clean of all Nvidia drivers with driversweeper or something similar to it and then turn the computer off, replace the cards, and restart? It could be that when you restart after uninstalling the 650Ti drivers, windows installs their own generic drivers for the 650Ti and then you switch cards it still has those drivers installed and the computer is expecting the 650Ti. Try disconnecting your network adapter (if you have one) so the computer isn't connected to the internet the entire time you are uninstalling and installing drivers.


Thanks for the ideas, I'll give it a shot tomorrow, I'm about done for the night. I don't want to be up until daylight working on it. lol


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Thanks for the ideas, I'll give it a shot tomorrow, I'm about done for the night. I don't want to be up until daylight working on it. lol


Yea I hear ya man. I've been in your position many times and I can tell you that you are doing the right thing by taking a break. If you keep going you might do more damage than good lol


----------



## rickyman0319

have u guys tried to mine ultracoin?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> have u guys tried to mine ultracoin?


Nah I'm making a stupid amount of BTC mining Protoshares on Beeeer.org
I'm making almost 3 PTS per day with my three 7950s. That is about 0.09BTC per day. Your welcome for this information!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> have u guys tried to mine ultracoin?


Some folk at OcUK have been mining ultracoin.

If you want a tip, then jump on the STACK coin which releases in just under 5 hours


----------



## tuffy12345

Too many damn coins. I've gone from DOGE to GLD to NEC back to DOGE....about to just give up.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Nah I'm making a stupid amount of BTC mining Protoshares on Beeeer.org
> I'm making almost 3 PTS per day with my three 7950s. That is about 0.09BTC per day. Your welcome for this information!


I'm going to look into this. What miner do you use and you know of a guide for setting it up? Thanks


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I'm going to look into this. What miner do you use and you know of a guide for setting it up? Thanks


Good luck trying to get the wallet set up. Currently trying and it just won't sync. I have tried all of the suggestions and they don't work. Tried adding "addnode cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80 add" in the console window and it didn't do squat.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good luck trying to get the wallet set up. Currently trying and it just won't sync. I have tried all of the suggestions and they don't work. Tried adding "addnode cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80 add" in the console window and it didn't do squat.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


If i can even find the wallet









I did finally manage to find one, version 0.2.0 hope thats the right one. Their site is down.


----------



## Bluemustang

Meh i dont intend to hold PTS anyway, least i dont think so. I can just transfer it to exchange and trade it right away when i figure out how to get the miner running.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good luck trying to get the wallet set up. Currently trying and it just won't sync. I have tried all of the suggestions and they don't work. Tried adding "addnode cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80 add" in the console window and it didn't do squat.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Sounds like Maxcoin wallet which I gave up on as you had to create and run batch files in order to set it up which I couldn't be bothered doing as the GUI wallet didn't function


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good luck trying to get the wallet set up. Currently trying and it just won't sync. I have tried all of the suggestions and they don't work. Tried adding "addnode cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80 add" in the console window and it didn't do squat.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Really? I didn't have to add nodes or anything. Mine synced immediately and was very fast too. Here are the links you guys need to get started mining PTS at beeeeer.org with me!

*Wallet*
http://invictus.io/bitshares-pts.php
*Miner*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qd43k4l5el9g2aj/clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.zip
*.bat file for miner. Just paste your addy where it says addy and change clpts.exe to whatever the file is called. Think it's "clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.exe"*
clpts.exe walletaddress -t 0,0,1,1,2,2 -a 1

I get about 3000cfm per 7950 for a total of 9000cfm

Enjoy! If you make big money feel free to send some BTC my way








14zrCjE7rbt2tTfmk9ZteUdQmSZVJkg3v5


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Really? I didn't have to add nodes or anything. Mine synced immediately and was very fast too. Here are the links you guys need to get started mining PTS at beeeeer.org with me!
> 
> *Wallet*
> http://invictus.io/bitshares-pts.php
> *Miner*
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qd43k4l5el9g2aj/clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.zip
> *.bat file for miner. Just paste your addy where it says addy and change clpts.exe to whatever the file is called. Think it's "clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.exe"*
> clpts.exe walletaddress -t 0,0,1,1,2,2 -a 1
> 
> I get about 3000cfm per 7950 for a total of 9000cfm
> 
> Enjoy! If you make big money feel free to send some BTC my way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14zrCjE7rbt2tTfmk9ZteUdQmSZVJkg3v5


I'm currently mining on ypool.com thanks to the nice guide by DizZz







with only one card though, not sure how to get the others going. Added -d 0,1,2,3 to my bat but that didn't help.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Nah I'm making a stupid amount of BTC mining Protoshares on Beeeer.org
> I'm making almost 3 PTS per day with my three 7950s. That is about 0.09BTC per day. Your welcome for this information!


do your 7950's get magic cpm or something? I find this hard to believe tbh.

do you have some super secret miner version or settings lol,
no seriously ive looked at mining protoshares got the wallet to sync etc. gave it try & could only get 4200cpm on my 7990's & it was like 0.9 PTS a day.
I gave up trying to find settings etc, but you have some info?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm currently mining on ypool.com thanks to the nice guide by DizZz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with only one card though, not sure how to get the others going. Added -d 0,1,2,3 to my bat but that didn't help.


You should mine on beeeeer man the fee is half of ypool's and ypool has more than half the hashrate we need more people on beeeeer so PTS can stay safe!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> do your 7950's get magic cpm or something? I find this hard to believe tbh.
> 
> do you have some super secret miner version or settings lol,
> no seriously ive looked at mining protoshares got the wallet to sync etc. gave it try & could only get 4200cpm on my 7990's & it was like 0.9 PTS a day.
> I gave up trying to find settings etc, but you have some info?


lol I have no idea man I just know that I'm making about 2.8 PTS per day and have anywhere between 8900-9100 cfm at any given time. I just have a moderate overclock of 1050/1650 on all three cards at 1.05v/1.55v

When was the last time you tried? Try the miner I linked you to. It could be a more "optimized" miner?? Idk man this seems too good to be true so we will see where it goes in the coming days!

Here are my stats:
http://mypts.eu.org/?a=PhgMyTQJK8hYySovK8VNE4DK7yqDyeXuy2


----------



## Bluemustang

Thanks Ravage, got it working. This was a lot easier than setting up cgminer, at least so far.

Though im only getting 2-2.3k c/m with my 7970 at 1250mhz. When you said you get 3000 cfm with a 7950 did you mean c/m? As well it only says 7 shares a minute. Yours shows over 30? Hmm

And also while this program doesnt get my gpu as hot as scrypt it lags my computer out far worse. Maybe ill finally try to figure out how to run off my IGP and use the card to mine and hopefully avoid that.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> lol I have no idea man I just know that I'm making about 2.8 PTS per day and have anywhere between 8900-9100 cfm at any given time. I just have a moderate overclock of 1050/1650 on all three cards at 1.05v/1.55v
> 
> When was the last time you tried? Try the miner I linked you to. It could be a more "optimized" miner?? Idk man this seems too good to be true so we will see where it goes in the coming days!
> 
> Here are my stats:
> http://mypts.eu.org/?a=PhgMyTQJK8hYySovK8VNE4DK7yqDyeXuy2




I cant even make out what its doing lol









is it working right or what?


----------



## korruptedkaos

screw PTS!

I cant see it being that much better than what im on atm.

that beer place is well poop. I cant even make out whats going on lol.

stupid PTS crap. it says on your stats you did 1.4 yesterday. idk man its to ermmm like


----------



## Bluemustang

Tested all combinations of gpu threads and algorithms and in all cases, surprisingly, 1 thread got far more performance for me. My best result is -t 0 -a 3 which gets me around 3000 c/m. Was hoping for a little more than yours as 7970 is a little more powerful plus im running at 1250 core.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> screw PTS!
> 
> I cant see it being that much better than what im on atm.
> 
> that beer place is well poop. I cant even make out whats going on lol.
> 
> stupid PTS crap. it says on your stats you did 1.4 yesterday. idk man its to ermmm like


Seems pretty crazy sure. But lets just run it for a day and see how it turns out


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> do your 7950's get magic cpm or something? I find this hard to believe tbh.
> 
> do you have some super secret miner version or settings lol,
> no seriously ive looked at mining protoshares got the wallet to sync etc. gave it try & could only get 4200cpm on my 7990's & it was like 0.9 PTS a day.
> I gave up trying to find settings etc, but you have some info?


Shoulda went ypool.net man if your starting. Much easier to tract down your stats. Although with the recent dcs you probably would got pissed anyways. Hmmm most people who mine pts are running 2 threads like for example -t 0,0,1,1 my 2 7950 can pull up to 6400cpm. Check PTS out in the other threa if youre still interested. FYI theres another retarget for difficulty coming in about a day or two.


----------



## Bluemustang

Hope this works out. Temps are sweet compared to scrypt. I'm mining at 1.3v and 1250 core with less heat than scrypt gives at 1.1v/1100 core. Though i might back that down a little i dont wanna run 1.3v 24/7. For gaming its alright.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Seems pretty crazy sure. But lets just run it for a day and see how it turns out


nah its not even showing any payouts lol. unless you have to wait for confirmations first.

I don't know if its even running properly aswell. I was using a different miner last time though









Im waiting to see if those few payouts come through after 120 confirms or whatever. I really like to see stats myself like diff/sharerates/blocks etc


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> nah its not even showing any payouts lol. unless you have to wait for confirmations first.
> 
> I don't know if its even running properly aswell. I was using a different miner last time though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting to see if those few payouts come through after 120 confirms or whatever. I really like to see stats myself like diff/sharerates/blocks etc


Came through for me. Although the number of shares compared to Ravages is really low even at 3k c/m. But i get 10-15% rejects while im using the PC so ill let it run a bit and see if that changes.


----------



## arcade9

mining vertcoin


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Came through for me. Although the number of shares compared to Ravages is really low even at 3k c/m. But i get 10-15% rejects while im using the PC so ill let it run a bit and see if that changes.


I don't know what to make of it?

does that screenshot I posted look right?

it shows a payout of 0.01 on one block, but now I cant see the other's that were there?

Ive gone back to what I was on for now, but im interested to see what the other payouts are like.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I don't know what to make of it?
> 
> does that screenshot I posted look right?
> 
> it shows a payout of 0.01 on one block, but now I cant see the other's that were there?
> 
> Ive gone back to what I was on for now, but im interested to see what the other payouts are like.


Well my first 2 blocks shares/min was really low but the third is starting to look more right. I read a ton on this in the last hour so i forget where. But somewhere i read said this site (beeeer whatever) mines for itself for a short time then 30 mins for you then back. I guess thats instead of just a flat %? That might explain my initial 2 low shares/min blocks.

I'll post mine when i get a number more blocks.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> mining vertcoin


mining solarcoin for the lulz!

maybe I will get lucky if it gets listed on mintpal?

everyone vote for it










https://www.mintpal.com/voting


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> mining solarcoin for the lulz!
> 
> maybe I will get lucky if it gets listed on mintpal?
> 
> everyone vote for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mintpal.com/voting


like you got lucky with Potcoin


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> like you got lucky with Potcoin


and UTC









ive been on a roll lately!

hopefully it will stay that way









that Doge! its still taunting me in your avatar!









change it man?


----------



## dolcolax

Hows UTC these days?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Hows UTC these days?


not so good now tbh, it was ok the last few days but diff had risen to just mediocre now.


----------



## korruptedkaos

haha check how lucky i am! was just checking on utc as I only have 2mh on it & 2mh on solarcoin.

found a whole block to myself in 8 shares


----------



## Matt26LFC

Glad I got out of TIPS yesterday, sold at 41 and it plummeted to 13 last night! Back to in low 30s now, but still glad I sold









Anyone got any thoughts on what DOGE is going to do? Hoping it goes back up as I have around 250K now!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Glad I got out of TIPS yesterday, sold at 41 and it plummeted to 13 last night! Back to in low 30s now, but still glad I sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on what DOGE is going to do? Hoping it goes back up as I have around 250K now!


not to sure but I think a couple of weeks before you see it move to 250+ again.

I think Doge has kind of played out its course now? who knows though? just my







anyway!


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Use BAMT 1.3. Enough said.


I give up! Gonna get windows 7 today I don't think many people understand Linux lol would I need a hard drive or can I just use a product key and usb?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> I give up! Gonna get windows 7 today I don't think many people understand Linux lol would I need a hard drive or can I just use a product key and usb?


get windows 8 it supports more gpu's than 7 & yes you will need a hard drive!

try & get a retail version & not a oem version. retail you can install on as many machines as you want really.


----------



## taafe

Could really do with someone in Manchester setting my rig up (software wise) as I'm at my witts end with it! Lol been at it for over a week. I'd pay you of course. Even rang a few local PC specialist and they haven't a clue about mining.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not to sure but I think a couple of weeks before you see it move to 250+ again.
> 
> I think Doge has kind of played out its course now? who knows though? just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway!


It may have done, like you say, who knows though lol I'll hang on a bit and see what happens. Its finding new coins that gets me! Seems impossible to find whats going to be the next big pump/dump! I've got some NUT stockpiled, not that I think that'll ever do much, I even mined some Flappycoin lol They have a net hash of 3.3GHs atm which seemed like a lot to me so thought it might be worth mining some I dunno lol

Wonder if Digibyte will do anything


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Could really do with someone in Manchester setting my rig up (software wise) as I'm at my witts end with it! Lol been at it for over a week. I'd pay you of course. Even rang a few local PC specialist and they haven't a clue about mining.


Is it just Ubuntu you're having trouble with in terms of software ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Could really do with someone in Manchester setting my rig up (software wise) as I'm at my witts end with it! Lol been at it for over a week. I'd pay you of course. Even rang a few local PC specialist and they haven't a clue about mining.


where in Manchester are you? im from levenshulme.

I have a copy of win 7 I could install for you to?

if you want I could even make you a blank OS/with programs etc
you could just install it with acronis true image which I can give you & then just install your drivers etc.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not to sure but I think a couple of weeks before you see it move to 250+ again.
> 
> I think Doge has kind of played out its course now? who knows though? just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway!


I think that's actually pretty optimistic (weird... you being optimistic towards DOGE...







) I don't see it getting up to 250+ unless there's something big hitting the press regarding some large donation, an online retailer accepting it, etc... There's a pretty big effort to convince Steam to accept DOGE as payment... and there's already a tipbot on there, redit and somewhere else I forget. Basically, until there's enough demand to drive prices high enough that more volume moves around I don't see much happening. The bigger question is whether or not it will drop below 200 before it climbs again.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> where in Manchester are you? im from levenshulme.
> 
> I have a copy of win 7 I could install for you to?
> 
> if you want I could even make you a blank OS/with programs etc
> you could just install it with acronis true image which I can give you & then just install your drivers etc.


Hey thanks I'm from Walkden, Salford. I might get a copy of win 8 from aria today and a cheap hard drive, would any hard drive do? I'm guessing windows will be a lot easier the Linux so I will probably be alright doing it myself as I've just read a few threads. Thanks though I really appreciate it.


----------



## Roulette Run

If we have anybody that has experience in programming, code writing, site security and such, over on the official Nutcoin thread there are some guys starting to research some ideas around creating a "CryptoNut Exchange," but in order to get something like this off the ground, we're going to need some serious help. So, if you or someone you know might have an ideas/advice or be able to help out, there are ears for listening:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.new#new


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If we have anybody that has experience in programming, code writing, site security and such, over on the official Nutcoin thread there are some guys starting to research some ideas around creating a "CryptoNut Exchange," but in order to get something like this off the ground, we're going to need some serious help. So, if you or someone you know might have an ideas/advice or be able to help out, there are ears for listening:
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.new#new


Well I'm trying to work on a coin that has intgrated exchange and troll box, but I'm too lazy to get anything done. I'll see what I can do this weekend.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ravage, thanks a lot. Getting 3000 cpm on my previously useless XFX 280X at 1080 core.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I think that's actually pretty optimistic (weird... you being optimistic towards DOGE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I don't see it getting up to 250+ unless there's something big hitting the press regarding some large donation, an online retailer accepting it, etc... There's a pretty big effort to convince Steam to accept DOGE as payment... and there's already a tipbot on there, redit and somewhere else I forget. Basically, until there's enough demand to drive prices high enough that more volume moves around I don't see much happening. The bigger question is whether or not it will drop below 200 before it climbs again.


haha I didn't really want to give him any bad news lol.

you were all optimistic the other day saying it would rise quicker than I said it would.

idk I reckon it will go up in a couple of weeks. mainly due to lower volume on sales from less people mining it.

haven't they been working on doge cash machine things in the USA?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Hey thanks I'm from Walkden, Salford. I might get a copy of win 8 from aria today and a cheap hard drive, would any hard drive do? I'm guessing windows will be a lot easier the Linux so I will probably be alright doing it myself as I've just read a few threads. Thanks though I really appreciate it.


no probs. walkden is way northside, a bit to far anyway! the farthest I really travel up that way is crumpsall/cheetham hill.

cheap mechanical hdd will do ya just fine.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ravage, thanks a lot. Getting 3000 cpm on my previously useless XFX 280X at 1080 core.


law update the bios when you get time. its not that bad cmon









XFX_797A-3DF-GD5_130305_AGR.zip 268k .zip file


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> law update the bios when you get time. its not that bad cmon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX_797A-3DF-GD5_130305_AGR.zip 268k .zip file


Ah, thanks but no thanks. I'm getting 3400 cpm at 1200 mhz right now, so I'd rather not fix something that ain't broke.

For some reason you need 2GB of system RAM per thread. I was using 8 GB of RAM for 4 280X 2 threads each and it crashed. Now with 16GB of system RAM works just fine.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone know any PTS exchange besides BTer and craptsy?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anyone know any PTS exchange besides BTer and craptsy?


mate, im going really crazy trying to figure the right setting for my 3 280x for PTS, could you share your .bat?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> mate, im going really crazy trying to figure the right setting for my 3 280x for PTS, could you share your .bat?


What pool are you using?

Heres what im using on my 3x280x

*clpts_x86-64 -u Rage19420.2803 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,2,2
pause
*


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What pool are you using?
> 
> Heres what im using on my 3x280x
> 
> *clpts_x86-64 -u Rage19420.2803 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,2,2
> pause
> *


thanks mate, im using beeer, i have 8gb of ram and 3 280x, tried those setting but it seems I cant get past 8000 cpm, dont know why, might be my cards clock settings? core 1070. memory 1550 vcore 1200


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> thanks mate, im using beeer, i have 8gb of ram and 3 280x, tried those setting but it seems I cant get past 8000 cpm, dont know why, might be my cards clock settings? core 1070. memory 1550 vcore 1200


I used 16GB of RAM on 4 cards. 1150 core 1500 mem. 8GB of RAM will crash if I run 4 cards 2 thread each


----------



## rickyman0319

how many threads on in r9 290(x)?


----------



## deathlikeeric

why is dogecoin not on cryptsy? trying to withdraw and my 63k is not there


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> why is dogecoin not on cryptsy? trying to withdraw and my 63k is not there


it happens every other day it seems. Use another exchange or just wait. It will come back, likely just by refreshing the screen.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anyone know any PTS exchange besides BTer and craptsy?


No I think that's it man. I'm holding most of my PTS. Haven't sold any yet.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> thanks mate, im using beeer, i have 8gb of ram and 3 280x, tried those setting but it seems I cant get past 8000 cpm, dont know why, might be my cards clock settings? core 1070. memory 1550 vcore 1200


Hey man that's good you are using beeeeer to mine. We can't give ypool all of the hash for safety reasons. So if you have -a 1 In your batch file right now try -a 3 and also -a 2.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> haha I didn't really want to give him any bad news lol.
> 
> you were all optimistic the other day saying it would rise quicker than I said it would.
> 
> idk I reckon it will go up in a couple of weeks. mainly due to lower volume on sales from less people mining it.
> 
> haven't they been working on doge cash machine things in the USA?


I believe that they are. I know there was talk of one going in somewhere but I never believe pretty much anything I read about cryptos these days.









I guess I misspoke regarding DOGE - what I meant to say in that other post was that I believe the price will hit 400-500 satoshis sooner than most people think. I still think that could be a few months off at least, but the monstrous elephant in the room is what happens to BTC if/when Mt. Gox informs everyone that they're closing down and they're out of BTC. If that does happen I think (temporarily at least) all cryptos could easily see a 50% drop in value as confidence plummets.

Figured it would happen sooner or later, but considering the fallout was nearly 20% just from the current problems - if they shutter the exchange and run... I'm figuring another 50% or more is definitely in the cards short-term. Unless that somehow happens simultaneously to some amazingly great news about DOGE or some other crypto... they will all go down together most likely.


----------



## Minusorange

Well I've got the mining bug, looks like I need to buy another card so I can mine and game, I just don't want to game as I think of how much potentail mining income I'm losing out on


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Well I've got the mining bug, looks like I need to buy another card so I can mine and game, I just don't want to game as I think of how much potentail mining income I'm losing out on


While admirable... do remember to calculate time and energy costs as well as hardware acquisition before thinking you're losing too much by taking some time off of mining to game. I have dedicated miners but also mine on my main machines - and I always stop mining whenever I'm using them for something other than just web browsing.

Think of it like this - if you've got a modest rig (say capable of ~500kh/s when mining) and you play a game for a couple hours... you've basically just gone to the arcade. I realize that coin-op arcades are somewhat of an anachronism but it still holds. Would you be willing to pay $2-3 to play that game for an hour or two? If so then don't worry about shutting down your worker during that time.

And if you _wouldn't_ be willing to pay to play it... then by all means keep mining - or better yet, get a game that's worth it and play that.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> While admirable... do remember to calculate time and energy costs as well as hardware acquisition before thinking you're losing too much by taking some time off of mining to game. I have dedicated miners but also mine on my main machines - and I always stop mining whenever I'm using them for something other than just web browsing.
> 
> Think of it like this - if you've got a modest rig (say capable of ~500kh/s when mining) and you play a game for a couple hours... you've basically just gone to the arcade. I realize that coin-op arcades are somewhat of an anachronism but it still holds. Would you be willing to pay $2-3 to play that game for an hour or two? If so then don't worry about shutting down your worker during that time.
> 
> And if you _wouldn't_ be willing to pay to play it... then by all means keep mining - or better yet, get a game that's worth it and play that.


I don't really like the idea of paying to a play a game I've already paid for (MMO's don't count in this assumption as I'm just paying on a monthly basis to play them) and my electricity is covered in my rent so there's no overheads apart from initial investment, also I have gaming addiction when I game, I can't do just a few hours I'm literally playing for 8 hour stints sometimes more









I could afford to get 280x's and put them in my old rig and have that as a mining machine really









And in other news, STACK coin failed launch and dev just walked away with 70 BTC from investors, his final post was hilarious though for those of us who didn't invest


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I don't really like the idea of paying to a play a game I've already paid for (MMO's don't count in this assumption as I'm just paying on a monthly basis to play them) and my electricity is covered in my rent so there's no overheads apart from initial investment, also I have gaming addiction when I game, I can't do just a few hours I'm literally playing for 8 hour stints sometimes more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I could afford to get 280x's and put them in my old rig and have that as a mining machine really*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in other news, STACK coin failed launch and dev just walked away with 70 BTC from investors, his final post was hilarious though for those of us who didn't invest


Well, in that case I'd say you have your answer... get to mining already.









Yeah, sucks about STACK but not that there weren't plenty of signs. Just like everything else in the world - never risk what you can't just shrug off and move on. Sucks that I bothered setting up mining accounts for it, sucks that I wasted some time waiting for the launch - but sucks much worth for those that spent (in some cases) 3-4BTC on it.

Although in the grand scheme of things... even that's not that big a deal. I live in a city where people spend somewhere in the realm of $5M/day on the belief that some mechanical wheels will stop on the same symbol, or that a tiny ball will land on a specific number, etc...

It's only sad if the bet was someone's rent money or food money - but if that teaches them not to do it the next time... then even that loss might be money well spent.


----------



## Roulette Run

God knows I hate to laugh at another's misfortune, but some of the stuff leading up to and after the dev's final post has me laughing till I've cried. It's really so sad in a lot of different directions. Thanks Minusorange for the tip:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=457575.820


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, in that case I'd say you have your answer... get to mining already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sucks about STACK but not that there weren't plenty of signs. Just like everything else in the world - never risk what you can't just shrug off and move on. Sucks that I bothered setting up mining accounts for it, sucks that I wasted some time waiting for the launch - but sucks much worth for those that spent (in some cases) 3-4BTC on it.
> 
> Although in the grand scheme of things... even that's not that big a deal. I live in a city where people spend somewhere in the realm of $5M/day on the belief that some mechanical wheels will stop on the same symbol, or that a tiny ball will land on a specific number, etc...
> 
> It's only sad if the bet was someone's rent money or food money - but if that teaches them not to do it the next time... then even that loss might be money well spent.


You know, I've often said about "Lost Wages" that "when you look around at all the pretty lights and beautiful water fountains and all the rest of the shiny trinkets... the winners didn't pay for that."


----------



## jdc122

are there any released coins similar to curecoin? i love the idea of getting paid for folding, at least i wouldnt be wasting my electricity anymore


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You know, I've often said about "Lost Wages" that "when you look around at all the pretty lights and beautiful water fountains and all the rest of the shiny trinkets... the winners didn't pay for that."


You know whats much more sad... you could say the exact same thing about banks, stock exchanges, brokerage houses, federal buildings, etc.







The ones that get to pay for everything are definitely not winning in this world. Maybe someday, but not likely in my lifetime.


----------



## theilya

is PTS most profitable at the moment?

what coin is next most profitable?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Damn, yea sounds like the card is dead. Try a different PCI slot anyways though. Could be a driver issue. Did you uninstall the GTX650Ti drivers and then wipe the system clean of all Nvidia drivers with driversweeper or something similar to it and then turn the computer off, replace the cards, and restart? It could be that when you restart after uninstalling the 650Ti drivers, windows installs their own generic drivers for the 650Ti and then you switch cards it still has those drivers installed and the computer is expecting the 650Ti. Try disconnecting your network adapter (if you have one) so the computer isn't connected to the internet the entire time you are uninstalling and installing drivers.


It appears that I've seriously lucked out, I just went back and was getting ready to try to flash the bios into my GTX780 and something made me just give it one more try after it had been sitting for about 18hrs., I've got one in my mining rig that sometimes freaks out and doesn't want to boot properly, but when I leave it sit for a few minutes, with no power at all being supplied to the system and restart it, then it will boot normally. I think they may have a capacitor in them that holds a charge and kinda keeps the memory going for a while, but when I went in I decided to give it a try before I tried flashing the old bios so I could RMA the card, but it came on perfectly normally like nothing ever happened, so now all I should have to do is put my 780 back into my everyday rig and let the kids have their two GTX650Ti Boost cards back, which do a very decent job of gaming in SLI, but not much for mining. If I'm lucky I can get just a little over 400Kh/s out of the two together with a heavy power load. I'm hoping that once I switch back all is well.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Anyone know what the best .bat config is for pts mining on 2 R9 280x? I'm only getting 4311cfm for TWO R9 280x. That seems a good bit too low.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Anyone know what the best .bat config is for pts mining on 2 R9 280x? I'm only getting 4311cfm for TWO R9 280x. That seems a good bit too low.


Assuming you're using clpts, try '-a 1' and '-a 3'. You could also try 0 and 2, but I don't think those tend to work well on anything other than Hawaii.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Anyone know what the best .bat config is for pts mining on 2 R9 280x? I'm only getting 4311cfm for TWO R9 280x. That seems a good bit too low.


How much RAM do you have? Apparently you need quite a bit of RAM to mine PTS.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I have 8gb of ram

Alright, now getting 2725 cfm out of each. At 1 thread -a 1, and 1150/core 1800/memory


----------



## Skye12977

So far I've gotten ~0.05994 BTC it's something!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> So far I've gotten ~0.05994 BTC it's something!


Nice! What are you mining? And for how long?


----------



## MotO

Does anybody have a GPU PTS bat file that actually works or a link to a guide that is actually easy to follow?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Does anybody have a GPU PTS bat file that actually works or a link to a guide that is actually easy to follow?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining


----------



## chronicfx

Anyone been paid by waffle pool yet today? Reason I ask is because I switched about 30 hours ago and haven't been paid yet. Wondering if I messed up my address.. Doubtful though because I can check stats and it says I have earned coin.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Nice! What are you mining? And for how long?


The multiport of trade my bit, I'd say maybe 18 hours


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> The multiport of trade my bit, I'd say maybe 18 hours


With how many cards?!?!? Just your one 780? I stopped mining there because my FOUR 280X's were getting me less than half that! What the heck....


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> With how many cards?!?!? Just your one 780? I stopped mining there because my FOUR 280X's were getting me less than half that! What the heck....


on and off with two 780's
each get ~600
e) I'm pulling 380 watts from my entire computer from the wall though


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> With how many cards?!?!? Just your one 780? I stopped mining there because my FOUR 280X's were getting me less than half that! What the heck....


Were you doing Scrypt-N? The return felt pretty horrible when I had a 780ti and a 7950 on it. .05 is really nice though for only 18 hours.


----------



## inedenimadam

I just thought I would try out clevermining instead of middlecoin for comparison, but my reject rate is higher than my accept rate. is this true for anybody else?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Were you doing Scrypt-N? The return felt pretty horrible when I had a 780ti and a 7950 on it. .05 is really nice though for only 18 hours.


Nope, just the regular scrypt port.


----------



## navynuke499

Would my 32 core 4P system be worth running? any profit to be made with something like this at this point?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Would my 32 core 4P system be worth running? any profit to be made with something like this at this point?


Well, I'd say yes. Even if it only makes you $5 it's still worth the experience IMO. You might need to find a CPU only coin to take advantage of your cores, since PTS is getting dominated by AMD GPUs.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Nope, just the regular scrypt port.


using that site, how do I make it to where it'll convert to BTC.
Just go to https://pool.trademybit.com/account/manage and do the minimum auto-pay and exhange?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just thought I would try out clevermining instead of middlecoin for comparison, but my reject rate is higher than my accept rate. is this true for anybody else?


Yes, I've had a problem like that, I think it was Neocoin, I just couldn't take seeing all those coins flying out the window.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> using that site, how do I make it to where it'll convert to BTC.
> Just go to https://pool.trademybit.com/account/manage and do the minimum auto-pay and exhange?


It's under account>payout>edit payout settings and just change everything to yes on auto-exchange.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> It's under account>payout>edit payout settings and just change everything to yes on auto-exchange.


would you suggest them converting all coins to BTC?
I'd choose the minumum payout for all.
I just have to setup a BTC wallet though.


----------



## cruisx

Anyone have experience with coins-e support? I lost my phone with the Google authenticator app so I cant log in. Every time I open a ticket the guys keep closing it without replying. Its not the end of the world but I have $1000 worth of Doge coins in there, these were not mined.....so I would like to get them back.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just thought I would try out clevermining instead of middlecoin for comparison, but my reject rate is higher than my accept rate. is this true for anybody else?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've had a problem like that, I think it was Neocoin, I just couldn't take seeing all those coins flying out the window.
Click to expand...

Its in the magnitude of 300-400% reject rate currently. just unbelievable. all I changed was the address in my bat file. I keep getting "rejected untracked stratum share from pool 0" I really want to get away from middlecoin, the stats are all over the place, and my unexchanged is through the roof.

Edit to add, it looks like the website reports my hashrate close to what I think it should be, and my reject rate about the same. CGMiner is the one showing all of these rejects, not clevermining. I might just have to let it run its course and collect some actual stats despite CGminer being stubborn


----------



## cam51037

Well it appears that 750 Ti's are BIOS locked to 38.5W from the factory, but with a BIOS mod you can up that number to around 65W. I'll have to test that out later on one of my cards to see if it makes a real difference for me. Even if it goes wrong, these cards have a BIOS switch so it's a fairly safe operation.

So far, I'm absolutely loving these 750 Ti's for mining - cool, quiet, low power draw and very overclockable.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well it appears that 750 Ti's are BIOS locked to 38.5W from the factory, but with a BIOS mod you can up that number to around 65W. I'll have to test that out later on one of my cards to see if it makes a real difference for me. Even if it goes wrong, these cards have a BIOS switch so it's a fairly safe operation.
> 
> So far, I'm absolutely loving these 750 Ti's for mining - cool, quiet, low power draw and very overclockable.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well it appears that 750 Ti's are BIOS locked to 38.5W from the factory, but with a BIOS mod you can up that number to around 65W. I'll have to test that out later on one of my cards to see if it makes a real difference for me. Even if it goes wrong, these cards have a BIOS switch so it's a fairly safe operation.
> 
> So far, I'm absolutely loving these 750 Ti's for mining - cool, quiet, low power draw and very overclockable.


Thanks for the update, I appreciate that.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> would you suggest them converting all coins to BTC?
> I'd choose the minumum payout for all.
> I just have to setup a BTC wallet though.


Yes, I would change all to auto convert. Not exactly sure how it works but most of the coins, not all, are auto exchanged on Craptsy so the multiport is usually mining whatever has the most profit on that day. Look at the home page and you will see a score next to the coin. LTC is 100 so anything higher then that is more profitable to mine then LTC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well it appears that 750 Ti's are BIOS locked to 38.5W from the factory, but with a BIOS mod you can up that number to around 65W. I'll have to test that out later on one of my cards to see if it makes a real difference for me. Even if it goes wrong, these cards have a BIOS switch so it's a fairly safe operation.
> 
> So far, I'm absolutely loving these 750 Ti's for mining - cool, quiet, low power draw and very overclockable.


Only problem for me is that it eats up so much slots. 6 750ti = 1.8 Mh/s = just a bit above 2x 290s. Though if electricity cost is an issue it's not a bad deal if you want to get into mining. Wonder if Nivida will put out anything else Maxwell that is still on 28nm?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> using that site, how do I make it to where it'll convert to BTC.
> Just go to https://pool.trademybit.com/account/manage and do the minimum auto-pay and exhange?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> It's under account>payout>edit payout settings and just change everything to yes on auto-exchange.


What he said ^^^ I have it set for all of them to auto-convert to BTC. Payouts are made at 9PM EST.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Yes, I would change all to auto convert. Not exactly sure how it works but most of the coins, not all, are auto exchanged on Craptsy so the multiport is usually mining whatever has the most profit on that day. Look at the home page and you will see a score next to the coin. LTC is 100 so anything higher then that is more profitable to mine then LTC.
> Only problem for me is that it eats up so much slots. 6 750ti = 1.8 Mh/s = just a bit above 2x 290s. Though if electricity cost is an issue it's not a bad deal if you want to get into mining. Wonder if Nivida will put out anything else Maxwell that is still on 28nm?


I think a good combination of both 270's and 750ti's as a build is a good idea


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just thought I would try out clevermining instead of middlecoin for comparison, but my reject rate is higher than my accept rate. is this true for anybody else?


Yes, I tried the other night and mine was about 50%. I shut it down in about 10 minutes. I am trying wafflepool and my reject has been 0.6% so far after about 30 hours, but I haven't been paid yet..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just thought I would try out clevermining instead of middlecoin for comparison, but my reject rate is higher than my accept rate. is this true for anybody else?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I tried the other night and mine was about 50%. I shut it down in about 10 minutes. I am trying wafflepool and my reject has been 0.6% so far after about 30 hours, but I haven't been paid yet..
Click to expand...

I dont know why, but my cgminer was showing way more rejects than the website was, it appears to be just fine with accepted hash rate and reject hash rate on their website, so I will give it 24 hours and see it my BTC generation is any better.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know why, but my cgminer was showing way more rejects than the website was, it appears to be just fine with accepted hash rate and reject hash rate on their website, so I will give it 24 hours and see it my BTC generation is any better.


Cool. Good luck with it. Seems like according to the wafflepool site I have 0.045 exchanged and 0.025 unexchanged at 3.7khash which seems on track to what I used to expect before middlecoin started diving last week. They claim to have fixed it, but if this one works I think I may stay with it. Just need to get paid finally to really feel like it works.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> It's under account>payout>edit payout settings and just change everything to yes on auto-exchange.


How long does it take to be transferred?
My Current Total Est. BTC Value is 0.00039, I was at .06.....


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just thought I would try out clevermining instead of middlecoin for comparison, but my reject rate is higher than my accept rate. is this true for anybody else?


You have to give it about an hour for rejects to settle. He just upgraded the servers and right now the pool is sitting around 8% which is not bad when our switching coins constantly. I switched to them after all the craziness at middlecoin this past week and have been getting decent payouts. I like the fact I get pay outs throughout the day instead of once a day. Plus the guy is in the forum answering questions all the time unlike middlecoin who never responds. I would give it a full 24hrs before throwing in the towel.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know why, but my cgminer was showing way more rejects than the website was, it appears to be just fine with accepted hash rate and reject hash rate on their website, so I will give it 24 hours and see it my BTC generation is any better.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Good luck with it. Seems like according to the wafflepool site I have 0.045 exchanged and 0.025 unexchanged at 3.7khash which seems on track to what I used to expect before middlecoin started diving last week. They claim to have fixed it, but if this one works I think I may stay with it. Just need to get paid finally to really feel like it works.
Click to expand...

ug...middlecoin...what a mess. the data is all over the place, and my unexchanged is over twice my largest ever payout. I am not a fan of putting all of my eggs in one basket. I dont mind loosing a little bit here or there, but there is like 3-4 days worth of unexchanged sitting in his pocket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just thought I would try out clevermining instead of middlecoin for comparison, but my reject rate is higher than my accept rate. is this true for anybody else?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to give it about an hour for rejects to settle. He just upgraded the servers and right now the pool is sitting around 8% which is not bad when our switching coins constantly. I switched to them after all the craziness at middlecoin this past week and have been getting decent payouts. I like the fact I get pay outs throughout the day instead of once a day. Plus the guy is in the forum answering questions all the time unlike middlecoin who never responds. I would give it a full 24hrs before throwing in the towel.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the website is showing what I would expect, and is showing around 4-6% reject, but CGminer is still showing 150%+ rejects...must be something on my end.

Edit to add: despite all the suggestions about not mining in xfire, I still do and could have something to do with it. My hash rate is within 5% of what it is with them separate. Since this is my main rig, I can take 5% just so I dont have to go through the motions of setting up xfire, monitor resolutions, eyefinity, then bezel compensation every time I want to game instead of mine.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ug...middlecoin...what a mess. the data is all over the place, and my unexchanged is over twice my largest ever payout. I am not a fan of putting all of my eggs in one basket. I dont mind loosing a little bit here or there, but there is like 3-4 days worth of unexchanged sitting in his pocket.
> Yeah, the website is showing what I would expect, and is showing around 4-6% reject, but CGminer is still showing 150%+ rejects...must be something on my end.
> 
> Edit to add: despite all the suggestions about not mining in xfire, I still do and could have something to do with it. My hash rate is within 5% of what it is with them separate. Since this is my main rig, I can take 5% just so I dont have to go through the motions of setting up xfire, monitor resolutions, eyefinity, then bezel compensation every time I want to game instead of mine.


I would just look at your payouts and guage performance based on that. If you are getting more on CL than other pools, stick with it despite the hash and reject numbers. Just my $.02.


----------



## Skye12977

Idea:
270x can be crossfired, can be use to game if nee be and probably have better resale value
750ti take less power


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Idea:
> 270x can be crossfired, can be use to game if nee be and probably have better resale value
> 750ti take less power


Wait for the bigger nVidia cores (800 series) or get the 270X / 280X. No point in getting the 750 Ti for a serious farm now. Mobo CPU RAM cost will add up.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Wait for the bigger nVidia cores (800 series) or get the 270X / 280X. No point in getting the 750 Ti for a serious farm now. Mobo CPU RAM cost will add up.


I like to spit ball.

are you able to mix the 270/x and 750ti in the same rig?
I've got a 650w gold and couldn't do 3x 270x


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, you sure can...I run a GTX 780 and 4 R7 240s. No prob at all, I can game and mine on different sets of cards xD


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, you sure can...I run a GTX 780 and 4 R7 240s. No prob at all, I can game and mine on different sets of cards xD


Any idea on the amount of $ per day your bill goes up whenever you run your 780?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I like to spit ball.
> 
> are you able to mix the 270/x and 750ti in the same rig?
> I've got a 650w gold and couldn't do 3x 270x


How much amps on the 12V rail? If it's a single 12 V rail then you can run 3 270X no probs. I've ran 3 5850s on a 750W Bronze no problem, and that 750 Brownze only have 500W dedicated to the GPUs.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, you sure can...I run a GTX 780 and 4 R7 240s. No prob at all, I can game and mine on different sets of cards xD


Why 240s? Are they any good?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Why 240s? Are they any good?


Secret sauce









Good for scrypt jane and low power...good for home mining without heating up the room really, that's about it.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Secret sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for scrypt jane and low power...good for home mining without heating up the room really, that's about it.


im mining pts at beeeer but for half a day i have only received 0.2, according to the calculator i should be doing at least 2.5 pts per day


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> im mining pts at beeeer but for half a day i have only received 0.2, according to the calculator i should be doing at least 2.5 pts per day


I knew that PTS was to good to be true. that beeer pool is by far one of the worst things ive ever seen aswell.

you should of stuck to your Vertcoin


----------



## bigup

when mining PTS at beeer, can you use same PTS address on multiple rigs?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> when mining PTS at beeer, can you use same PTS address on multiple rigs?


Yes I am doing that right now.

I have a quick question, is it better to mine Doge on Win or Linux?


----------



## bigup

thanks, right, i ran it for 7 hours now

here is what im getting using clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64:

2x 270 = 3015 c/m
2x 280x = 5373 c/m
4x 280x = 10790 c/m

does that sound about right?


----------



## Nhb93

Craigslist 280X for $365... Tempting?


----------



## MotO

It looks like clevermining has fixed the rejects issue. CGwatcher will still report "untracked shares" as rejects so you have to check sg/cgminer itself.

BTC on the rise. Go baby go.


----------



## incog

I can't cancel an order on mintpal, any tips?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I can't cancel an order on mintpal, any tips?


... File a ticket, you can't click the "x" next to the open order? Kinda a crappy situation if the order fills


----------



## taafe

what are the best drivers for mining? ive got windows 7 and 290x. anybody know if the latest 14.1 beta are stable? and whats sdk? do i need to install that? thanks


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> what are the best drivers for mining? ive got windows 7 and 290x. anybody know if the latest 14.1 beta are stable? and whats sdk? do i need to install that? thanks


SDK = Software Developer Kit

I'm using latest AMD non beta drivers and no problems and haven't installed the SDK and sgminer works fine


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> SDK = Software Developer Kit
> 
> I'm using latest AMD non beta drivers and no problems and haven't installed the SDK and sgminer works fine


I will try the non beta then thanks, what does the sdk actually do though? im gonna be using cgminer do you think i will need to install it?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> I will try the non beta then thanks, what does the sdk actually do though? im gonna be using cgminer do you think i will need to install it?


If I remember correctly, the SDK drivers are included and installed with the regular drivers for awhile now, at least 13.X.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> If I remember correctly, the SDK drivers are included and installed with the regular drivers for awhile now, at least 13.X.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


right ok thanks! its just that im following a guide and they say install SDK i didnt know what it did or if i even needed it.


----------



## taafe

Could someone send me a link for the latest cgminer please? I want to make sure I install the most stable because I've read somewhere that the 4.0 version doesn't support script or something. Thanks


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> If I remember correctly, the SDK drivers are included and installed with the regular drivers for awhile now, at least 13.X.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thought so too but nope. Using 13.12 and i was getting 3k cpm with 1 thread, 2 threads lowered me to 1900 CPM. Installed AMD APP SDK now i got 3800 CPM with 2 threads.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Could someone send me a link for the latest cgminer please? I want to make sure I install the most stable because I've read somewhere that the 4.0 version doesn't support script or something. Thanks


3.7.2 last release that supports gpu mining. Sgminer though takes off from cgminer and has newer versions that support gpu scrypt.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> 3.7.2 last release that supports gpu mining. Sgminer though takes off from cgminer and has newer versions that support gpu scrypt.


which is easier to use? lol


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> which is easier to use? lol


If you are using Windows and just want something easy I would suggest GUIminer for scrypt.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> which is easier to use? lol


Couldnt tell ya sorry. After spending hours and hours fine tuning cgminer, getting modified bioses and countless other things to finally get my hash rate where it should be i didnt bother testing sgminer. All i know is its based off cgminer except it has continued dev support for gpu scrypt.


----------



## denial_

Damn 400 posts in almost 3 days, forget it I'm not reading that







. You guys are productive lol

@taafe If you did not find it yet : http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/

3.7.2 is the latest for GPUs.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I can't cancel an order on mintpal, any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ... File a ticket, you can't click the "x" next to the open order? Kinda a crappy situation if the order fills
Click to expand...

There simply isn't an X at all.

What does it mean that the order fills? That it went through and someone bought my Doge? I wouldn't mind that I was selling my Doge quite expensively.


----------



## cam51037

A few pages back I said I was going to flash my 750 Ti's BIOS' to a modded BIOS which allows for more power draw. Well, I did that and the performance increase is nice. Currently with the exact same clocks, I'm seeing about a 10-15% increase on one card, and about a 5% increase on the other card.

Here's a screenshot showing the increase to ~320KH/s on one card (up from 290KH/s) and 295KH/s on the other. (up from 285KH/s)


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> A few pages back I said I was going to flash my 750 Ti's BIOS' to a modded BIOS which allows for more power draw. Well, I did that and the performance increase is nice. Currently with the exact same clocks, I'm seeing about a 10-15% increase on one card, and about a 5% increase on the other card.
> 
> Here's a screenshot showing the increase to ~320KH/s on one card (up from 290KH/s) and 295KH/s on the other. (up from 285KH/s)


Has it upset the Kh/s to watts ratio you were getting in the beginning, or has the ratio remained the same or improved?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Has it upset the Kh/s to watts ratio you were getting in the beginning, or has the ratio remained the same or improved?


The ratio has improved slightly. I began at around 2.6KH/s per watt, and now it's at around 2.65KH/s per watt. It's drawing around 230W at the wall for 610KH/s.


----------



## korruptedkaos

going to shutdown a card & play some games today lol

not played in weeks







think ive forget how to play lol

wish me luck in not just being cannon fodder!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> going to shutdown a card & play some games today lol
> 
> not played in weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think ive forget how to play lol
> 
> wish me luck in not just being cannon fodder!


I gamed last night...I don't remember all the buttons.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Damn 400 posts in almost 3 days, forget it I'm not reading that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You guys are productive lol
> 
> @taafe If you did not find it yet : http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/
> 
> 3.7.2 is the latest for GPUs.


I can't find 3.7.2 in that link?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> going to shutdown a card & play some games today lol
> 
> not played in weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think ive forget how to play lol
> 
> wish me luck in not just being cannon fodder!


How do you shut down a card and open one for gaming?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> im mining pts at beeeer but for half a day i have only received 0.2, according to the calculator i should be doing at least 2.5 pts per day


It takes a while for steady payouts to come. Be patient brotha!


----------



## fleetfeather

Anyone looked into Photon PHO mining yet?

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/5903-photon-pho-information-added-to-atomic-trade-exchange/


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> How do you shut down a card and open one for gaming?


With CG/SG Miner you can press [G]pu > [D]isable > Enter 0. That tells the miner to stop using your primary card. When you're ready to resume mining, you press [G]pu > [E]nable > Enter 0.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> The ratio has improved slightly. I began at around 2.6KH/s per watt, and now it's at around 2.65KH/s per watt. It's drawing around 230W at the wall for 610KH/s.


Thanks, that's some great information, not only for these cards, but this might also tell us how the future of the Maxwell line might scale up. I think so far everything points to AMD having some serious competition in the mining world on their hands as this Maxwell line fleshes out. This might be a good thing for all concerned... except AMD, but both gamers and miners might see less price pressure and availability issues provided nVidia makes these cards in a large enough quantity to satisfy demand. My hopes are very high.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I gamed last night...I don't remember all the buttons.


I just raged & stopped lol, got bored aswell









got hammered









my skills are gone now I think. back to mining


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> How do you shut down a card and open one for gaming?


shutdown primary card in cgminer using G then d & 0.

or just edit your bat for -d 1,2,3 etc leave out 0


----------



## Skye12977

As a general question, what is the average BTC or $ you guys earn per day?
Having two separate 780 builds running 24/7 will get me more then 32 dollars per day and costs me 52$ per month.
e) I'm only doing 1,200hash


----------



## Darth Scabrous

How are you possibly making .4 btc perday with just 1200kh?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> How are you possibly making .4 btc perday with just 1200kh?


I made .06, .06 * ~600 = 36, 36 - transfer fee, mining fee and value going down on BTC


----------



## fleetfeather

anyone got a tasty cudaminer bat config for YAC on a 780 Ti? My current one is a bit below average









to simply:

Miner: CudaMiner
Crypto: YAC
Card: 780 Ti
OS: Win7
Good batch file: ?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I made .06, .06 * ~600 = 36, 36 - transfer fee, mining fee and value going down on BTC


Mining what? PTS?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Mining what? PTS?


multiport pool.


----------



## Outlawed

Can anyone suggest a decent scrypt miner for AMD in Linux? I have my cudaminer for the 780 on my main rig but not sure what to use for my AMD cards in the mining rig.

Is cgminer what I want? The description of the github file seemed to imply it was exclusively for Bitcoin.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> shutdown primary card in cgminer using G then d & 0.
> 
> or just edit your bat for -d 1,2,3 etc leave out 0


How do you use the letters in brackets in cgminer? Hold ctrl or something?


----------



## JMattes

Anyone know what's up with Crypto-trader..

Been down for at least 7 hours..

Should we worry


----------



## Skye12977

Hmm, scripts still show 600 hash per card.
Pool only shows 300 per :/


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> How do you use the letters in brackets in cgminer? Hold ctrl or something?


what do you mean?

the letters in brackets on cgminer just press the letter with terminal open & selected


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> what do you mean?
> 
> the letters in brackets on cgminer just press the letter with terminal open & selected


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> shutdown primary card in cgminer using G then d & 0.
> 
> or just edit your bat for -d 1,2,3 etc leave out 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/]
> 
> I always change my .bat file but if there is an "on the fly" way then that is better. So if i just press G i will get gpu selection?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> multiport pool.


n-scrypt or normal scrypt? 0,06 BTC for a day seems too much,what were you mining in trademybit?


----------



## rickyman0319

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333",
"user" : "fksdjfakfja",
"pass" : "x"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://maxpool2.1gh.com:17333",
"user" : "fsdjfksajfsadfa",
"pass" : "x"
}
]
,
"script" : true
"intensity" : "20",
"worksize" : "512",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "32765",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1"
}

is this setting correct for maxcoin?

cgminer --script -c minter.conf


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> shutdown primary card in cgminer using G then d & 0.
> 
> or just edit your bat for -d 1,2,3 etc leave out 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/]
> 
> I always change my .bat file but if there is an "on the fly" way then that is better. So if i just press G i will get gpu selection?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah just press G then D then 0 to disable.
> 
> then the same to turn it back on G , E, 0
Click to expand...


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> n-scrypt or normal scrypt? 0,06 BTC for a day seems too much,what were you mining in trademybit?




Looked like mainly PND
and normal script.
I'm guessing I got some type of fluke my first day of mining. So far not getting close to my first day lol


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like mainly PND
> and normal script.
> I'm guessing I got some type of fluke my first day of mining. So far not getting close to my first day lol


Yeah,that explains all.

Probably there was a pump or something like that.


----------



## Roulette Run

Does anyone believe that Bitcoin has finally bottomed out and is starting to rise again?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Does anyone believe that Bitcoin has finally bottomed out and is starting to rise again?


For the time being, although anytime in the next month we could see another hard dip. The market isn't safe until Gox makes an announcement that they're either bankrupt or are allowing withdrawals


----------



## CravinR1

middlecoin still piling up the unexchanged and paying out .01-.02 btc/day ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> middlecoin still piling up the unexchanged and paying out .01-.02 btc/day ?


yes. I just pulled out yesterday. his data charts look like everybody is jumping ship. I switched to clevermining.com, but have only been there for 15 hours, not long enough to get good data, but the reject rate that everybody was screaming about seems to have been worked out, and my accepted hash rate is what I would expect.


----------



## Roulette Run

I started mining Worldcoin this morning, because base on current conditions I thought I might be able to make a little coin, but at its current rate, the wallet might finish syncing sometime tomorrow. I might have to switch coins while the wallet does its thing and hopefully the price will still be up tomorrow.


----------



## taafe

installed the latest non beta drivers after a fresh install of windows 7 and only 1 out of 3 290x fans are blowing? they are all on x16 powered risers and can not think what ive done wrong? have I missed something obvious


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Thought so too but nope. Using 13.12 and i was getting 3k cpm with 1 thread, 2 threads lowered me to 1900 CPM. Installed AMD APP SDK now i got 3800 CPM with 2 threads.


Hmmm... will go download them, thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## bigup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> multiport pool.


which multiport pool did you use?

edit: ahh it was TMB


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I started mining Worldcoin this morning, because base on current conditions I thought I might be able to make a little coin, but at its current rate, the wallet might finish syncing sometime tomorrow. I might have to switch coins while the wallet does its thing and hopefully the price will still be up tomorrow.


keep opening & closing WDC wallet as it stalls receiving new blocks. that's what I did anyway when using it


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> keep opening & closing WDC wallet as it stalls receiving new blocks. that's what I did anyway when using it


Thanks, it already appears to be paying off.


----------



## Skye12977

Alright.

cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u Tannerdavis.2 -p 123 -H 1 -i 1 -d 0

Is my current .bat
I'm still wanting to be able to use my computer while mining, suggestions?
It seems my GPU usage is spiking between 78-99% and now getting ~550 hash


----------



## hornedfrog86

Thanks for the settings


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Thanks for the settings


the .06 was a true fluke.
I might get .015 today


----------



## Minusorange

Anyone else having problems with multipool updating balance for DOGE ? Was mining it for the past 2 hours while I was watching some TV and cooking and even though my hashrate and round data was showing I haven't earned any DOGE ?


----------



## rickyman0319

cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:7777 -u username.1 -p x -I 13

is this correct setting for dogecoin on mulitpool.us?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:7777 -u username.1 -p x -I 13
> 
> is this correct setting for dogecoin on mulitpool.us?


Use:
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us-east.multipool.us:3352 -u username.1 -p x -I 13

Port 3352 is Doge only; port 7777 is the multiport, which automatically mines the most profitable coin (Moon at the moment).


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> installed the latest non beta drivers after a fresh install of windows 7 and only 1 out of 3 290x fans are blowing? they are all on x16 powered risers and can not think what ive done wrong? have I missed something obvious


Disable ULPS (Ultra Low Power State) my friend.


----------



## SeanEboy

Hey guise! So, I'm building a watercooled beast of a gaming computer (RIVBE, 4930k, 4x4GB, 840 Pro, 4x 290x).. And, I was wondering if it would be possible for me to mine while not gaming to recoup some of the costs of the build... I'm fairly newbsastic, but my main questions for now are:
1) Does this have to be a multi-psu setup? Or can I get one large enough (1500w or so) to run it?
2) Are 16x powered risers a MUST? Or will it just prevent that beautiful RIVBE from a premature death?


----------



## theilya

I got 1x 280x and 5x 270s

that 3k kh/s I assume

what is the daily profit from those multi pools?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Use:
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us-east.multipool.us:3352 -u username.1 -p x -I 13
> 
> Port 3352 is Doge only; port 7777 is the multiport, which automatically mines the most profitable coin (Moon at the moment).


when I use the setting above, I got a lot of HW error. what do I do now?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> when I use the setting above, I got a lot of HW error. what do I do now?


What GPU are you mining on and what clocks are you running? Intensity 13 is usually pretty safe, but some cards don't like it, IIRC.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am mining with xfx r9 290 with default stock setting.


----------



## lightsout

As far as multi pools go.

wafflepool or trademybit?

Anyone comment on which has given better results?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I got 1x 280x and 5x 270s
> 
> that 3k kh/s I assume
> 
> what is the daily profit from those multi pools?


Your 3k Kh/s is in the right neighborhood, but nobody can give you an answer as to the daily profit, because there are just too many variables to play with. It will depend on what coin(s) you are mining and its difficulty, then it will depend on the market price of the coin(s) the coin when you go to sell and all this is subject to change by the second. Just go to http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency and watch it for an hour, refreshing the screen every 10 minutes and this will help you see some of how hard it is to pick the winning coin of the moment. The best you can do for the long term is to try to find a coin that maintains a reasonably profitable price, or you can attempt to pick the flavor of the moment whether that be the hot coin of the moment or trying to pick a newly released coin that you believe will one day be a winner and mine it for speculation. I hope this can help you see why there is not really a way anybody can answer your question.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Your 3k Kh/s is in the right neighborhood, but nobody can give you an answer as to the daily profit, because there are just too many variables to play with. It will depend on what coin(s) you are mining and its difficulty, then it will depend on the market price of the coin(s) the coin when you go to sell and all this is subject to change by the second. Just go to http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency and watch it for an hour, refreshing the screen every 10 minutes and this will help you see some of how hard it is to pick the winning coin of the moment. The best you can do for the long term is to try to find a coin that maintains a reasonably profitable price, or you can attempt to pick the flavor of the moment whether that be the hot coin of the moment or trying to pick a newly released coin that you believe will one day be a winner and mine it for speculation. I hope this can help you see why there is not really a way anybody can answer your question.


I was just hoping to get an estimate

looks like around $20 per day

thanks


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am mining with xfx r9 290 with default stock setting.


Try some of the configs from this page (scroll down to the 290s).


----------



## NKrader

mining with a 7970 inside a tiny little silverstone ft03, not so much recomended.

it gets a little toasty


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I think I have to agree with KK about PTS. I've been mining a day and a half, 5660 c/m, only have .42 PTS to show for it. Seems a very slow thing to do, and beeeeer.org doesn't get as many blocks as I would think that they would.


----------



## lightsout

Seems like the consensus is beer sucks ypool is much better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I think I have to agree with KK about PTS. I've been mining a day and a half, 5660 c/m, only have .42 PTS to show for it. Seems a very slow thing to do, and beeeeer.org doesn't get as many blocks as I would think that they would.


----------



## Skye12977

Trademybit seems to be down :/
Anyone be interested in trading for my LTC


----------



## Darth Scabrous

ok, if ypool is better, how do I mine on them? jhProtominer is cpu only, and chrome won't let me download it anyway


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Try some of the configs from this page (scroll down to the 290s).


I tried every setting on that page. I still got HW error on it. is there something wrong with the card?


----------



## Nhb93

Should I jump on a local MSI 280X for $365?

And does anyone have anything to comment on the fact that I have my cards exhausting towards milk crate style plastic? It's an old shelving system from when I was little, and I just got worried today about it melting.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I tried every setting on that page. I still got HW error on it. is there something wrong with the card?


Sounds like the card might be faulty if it's crashing on all stock settings. Have you had any other issues with it?

Before an RMA I'd uninstall and clean drivers from your system, and then re-install them again to make sure the drivers aren't causing any issues.


----------



## Outlawed

Anyone want to point me in the right direction for setting up cgminer 3.7.2 correctly in linux?

Everywhere I read the next step after extracting the tar.gz file is to cd into it and run ./cgminer -n to see if it's detecting your cards.

When I cd into the cgminer directory and then use the ./cgminer -n command, I get back

Code:



Code:


bash: ./cgminer: No such file or directory

What am I missing here? When I list the folder contents there is no cgminer but there is a cgminer.c.


----------



## Ubernoobie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Should I jump on a local MSI 280X for $365?
> 
> And does anyone have anything to comment on the fact that I have my cards exhausting towards milk crate style plastic? It's an old shelving system from when I was little, and I just got worried today about it melting.


Jump on it, if you can't use it, you could always flip it online for atleast $450.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Anyone want to point me in the right direction for setting up cgminer 3.7.2 correctly in linux?
> 
> Everywhere I read the next step after extracting the tar.gz file is to cd into it and run ./cgminer -n to see if it's detecting your cards.
> 
> When I cd into the cgminer directory and then use the ./cgminer -n command, I get back
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash: ./cgminer: No such file or directory
> 
> What am I missing here? When I list the folder contents there is no cgminer but there is a cgminer.c.


If you're feeling lazy, feel free to try out BAMT, it took me less than 10 minutes to setup whereas trying a headless xubuntu never worked for me ):


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubernoobie*
> 
> Jump on it, if you can't use it, you could always flip it online for atleast $450.
> If you're feeling lazy, feel free to try out BAMT, it took me less than 10 minutes to setup whereas trying a headless xubuntu never worked for me ):


I'm actually using linux mint and I would prefer to go ahead and get it installed on this. I know it's possible

clpts was so easy to get up and running but I just don't know what I'm doing wrong here.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Sounds like the card might be faulty if it's crashing on all stock settings. Have you had any other issues with it?
> 
> Before an RMA I'd uninstall and clean drivers from your system, and then re-install them again to make sure the drivers aren't causing any issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I tried every setting on that page. I still got HW error on it. is there something wrong with the card?


after I uninstall driver, what version I shall installed. newest version is 14.1 beta?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> after I uninstall driver, what version I shall installed. newest version is 14.1 beta?


Try the 13.12 drivers, they should work well with your setup.


----------



## rickyman0319

one more thing, does it matter if gpu slot is pcie 3x or 2x on the mb?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> one more thing, does it matter if gpu slot is pcie 3x or 2x on the mb?


Nope, that doesn't make a difference for mining.


----------



## rickyman0319

I don't know what I did. I fix it. I think I use the 1gh.com cgminer. what is the difference btw 1gh.com and regular 3.7.3 one?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dammit, you guys don't rest!

Can't read so many posts...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> The ratio has improved slightly. I began at around 2.6KH/s per watt, and now it's at around 2.65KH/s per watt. It's drawing around 230W at the wall for 610KH/s.


Cam, can you isolate the gpus from the total power draw from the wall? What's your psu's efficiency?
I want real from the psu, numbers per card...also, please try out protoshares, yacoin, vertcoin, ultracoin and maxcoin if you can. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> As a general question, what is the average BTC or $ you guys earn per day?
> Having two separate 780 builds running 24/7 will get me more then 32 dollars per day and costs me 52$ per month.
> e) I'm only doing 1,200hash


I'd reccomend NOT to mine scrypt on nvidia cards, 600kh/s on a 780 draws so much more power than say, protoshares, and it'll be less profitable.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Dammit, you guys don't rest!
> 
> Can't read so many posts...
> Cam, can you isolate the gpus from the total power draw from the wall? What's your psu's efficiency?
> I want real from the psu, numbers per card...also, please try out protoshares, yacoin, vertcoin, ultracoin and maxcoin if you can. Thanks!
> I'd reccomend NOT to mine scrypt on nvidia cards, 600kh/s on a 780 draws so much more power than say, protoshares, and it'll be less profitable.


380 per rid
.015btc


----------



## Roulette Run

Some hope maybe: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/22/mtgox-price-surges-amid-testing-withdrawals/


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Some hope maybe: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/22/mtgox-price-surges-amid-testing-withdrawals/


Like I said earlier, for the time being.

However as much as I want to buy some BTC from one of the other exchanges while it's cheap I'm holding out for another dip and I'm foreseeing if MtGox stays around crafty market manipulators using it as a scape goat in order to drive prices up & down as they see fit by promoting false stories about Gox. I'd go as far as saying this whole Gox fiasco is the perfect testing grounds for all these wall street investors getting into the cyrpto trading scene to see just how far they can manipulate an unregulated market


----------



## drnilly007

Ok I got my litecoin wallet all set I go to the receive tab copy the address then input into my profile for my mining pool. When I do that it say invalid address. Am I missing some sort of address registration or something???


----------



## rickyman0319

do u know where to I ddl mooncoin wallet? I cannot seem to find a wallet for it. I ddl some mooncoin on mulitpool.us.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Dammit, you guys don't rest!
> 
> Can't read so many posts...
> Cam, can you isolate the gpus from the total power draw from the wall? What's your psu's efficiency?
> I want real from the psu, numbers per card...also, please try out protoshares, yacoin, vertcoin, ultracoin and maxcoin if you can. Thanks!
> I'd reccomend NOT to mine scrypt on nvidia cards, 600kh/s on a 780 draws so much more power than say, protoshares, and it'll be less profitable.


How can you isolate your gpus power draw by themselves? I didnt find anything on google. My best guess is to multiply the vddc current in shown in gpuz by the voltage (after vdroop?)?

Though for a 1250mhz 7970 that only gives me 1.141*123amp = 140 watts. I know PTS is easier than scrypt but that still cant be right lol.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Yay beeeeer scamed me. Suppose to get 4 PTS before block halving, got 1.4 PTS instead.

In other news, I tried to sell my M15X for $750. Someone offered me $550. A day later, someone else offered me $450. By this time next week I will be paying someone to take this laptop off my hands.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yay beeeeer scamed me. Suppose to get 4 PTS before block halving, got 1.4 PTS instead.
> 
> In other news, I tried to sell my M15X for $750. Someone offered me $550. A day later, someone else offered me $450. By this time next week I will be paying someone to take this laptop off my hands.


When it gets to that point, let me know.









Shame I don't need a gaming laptop anymore.

In other news, I might be making a deal with someone to help them get set up with a large scale mining operation.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yay beeeeer scamed me. Suppose to get 4 PTS before block halving, got 1.4 PTS instead.
> 
> In other news, I tried to sell my M15X for $750. Someone offered me $550. A day later, someone else offered me $450. By this time next week I will be paying someone to take this laptop off my hands.


Really? How do you know you were supposed to get 4? Damn man


----------



## rickyman0319

I am mining multipool right now. is there any wallet that I have different coin in it? like moon,wdc and etc.

do u guys mine multipool.us? if so. what share diff do u set on?


----------



## Minusorange

weeee I got in on my first launch mining blackcoin

looking forward to mining Ruby when it launches tonight as it's already got an exchange lined up so going to dump as I go with that coin


----------



## Playapplepie

Woah woah woah, I've been away for a couple days and I come back to see both coins I mine have shed big time. Bitcoin is under $600, what is the deal with that? Doge at under .00000200 and Litcoin below $15. What the crap is happening?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Woah woah woah, I've been away for a couple days and I come back to see both coins I mine have shed big time. Bitcoin is under $600, what is the deal with that? Doge at under .00000200 and Litcoin below $15. What the crap is happening?


The Demise of Crypto's









its actually getting less & less worth it to mine now I think.

Mtgox need to die, Russia & china has banned them aswell. new coins flooding the market every day, plus all the attacks going on.

its not looking all that great really is it! something needs to be done I think & fast!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> The Demise of Crypto's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its actually getting less & less worth it to mine now I think.
> 
> Mtgox need to die, Russia & china has banned them aswell. new coins flooding the market every day, plus all the attacks going on.
> 
> its not looking all that great really is it! something needs to be done I think & fast!


One thing I don't get though is how can they (Russia & China) enforce a ban on crypto's ? It's like banning piracy, everyone still pretty much does it so how are crypto's any less special for a ban to work ?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> One thing I don't get though is how can they (Russia & China) enforce a ban on crypto's ? It's like banning piracy, everyone still pretty much does it so how are crypto's any less special for a ban to work ?


I know! I know!

its like putting candy/sweets in front of a kid & saying now don't eat any!









its the fact that everything happening together over the past couple of months is losing peoples confidence in crypto's.
mine aswell really.

although im still mining lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well, looks like memory slot 3 on my GA-Z77X-UP7 is dead. Time for RMA but first, I'm gonna order an MSI Z77A-G45 and a Celeron or Pentium processor. Yay for more expenses that cut into my profits


----------



## Moomanpoo

http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/22/btc-china-lowers-commission-fees/

Looks like China is about to me more accepting in some cases.


----------



## Nhb93

Such a high reject percentage from CleverMining.

kaos, if you think it's the end of mining, what's going to happen with all these coins? Just disappear? Become worthless?

I just picked such a good month to get started with mining.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Such a high reject percentage from CleverMining.
> 
> kaos, if you think it's the end of mining, what's going to happen with all these coins? Just disappear? Become worthless?


I don't think its the end as such lol, just seems to me like a slow demise really!

hey sssshhhh im scaremongering


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> How can you isolate your gpus power draw by themselves? I didnt find anything on google. My best guess is to multiply the vddc current in shown in gpuz by the voltage (after vdroop?)?
> 
> Though for a 1250mhz 7970 that only gives me 1.141*123amp = 140 watts. I know PTS is easier than scrypt but that still cant be right lol.


Try running the rig without gpus, idling like it would run whilst mining...then substract that from the total load and calculate the efficiency loss according to the psu's rating. (80% of the killawatts readings if bronze)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> The Demise of Crypto's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its actually getting less & less worth it to mine now I think.
> 
> Mtgox need to die, Russia & china has banned them aswell. new coins flooding the market every day, plus all the attacks going on.
> 
> its not looking all that great really is it! something needs to be done I think & fast!


Actually China banned it from being traded as an asset/stock in real stock markets...that's it. You can still trade cny/btc and withdraw to your bank.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try running the rig without gpus, idling like it would run whilst mining...then substract that from the total load and calculate the efficiency loss according to the psu's rating. (80% of the killawatts readings if bronze)
> Actually China banned it from being traded as an asset/stock in real stock markets...that's it. You can still trade cny/btc and withdraw to your bank.


Well that too wont be very accurate. PSU efficiency changes wildly depending on percentage of the PSUs load. No program that can read wattages?

System running without the gpus at a low load will be much less efficient than the system running at the ideal load of around 80%.


----------



## korruptedkaos

crypto trade announcement for anyone who uses it









*Update: We discovered a bug in our system which allowed someone to hack around $30 000. All coins are safe and we will pay ourself for the lost in order that any user doesn't suffer a lost. Crypto-trade.com will open back in 24-48 hours with trading halted. You will be able to withdraw your coins, USD and EUR. When all users will have been refunded, we will close the website for a undetermined period (2-3 weeks estimated) in order to fix our software and make a security audit to reopen later in best conditions. We hope you will keep trust in us, any user will have his money back without next days.*

I give up lol.

what to mine now. eeerm


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I give up lol.


Why ? I'd say that's fantastic customer service making sure no one loses any money because of the exchanges security flaws, how many other places do you think would do that in this unregulated market. Hell even banks don't do this when they gamble away everyone elses money on subprimes and instead rely on tax money to bail themselves out and they're regulated.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Why ? I'd say that's fantastic customer service making sure no one loses any money because of the exchanges security flaws, how many other places do you think would do that in this unregulated market. Hell even banks don't do this when they gamble away everyone elses money on subprimes and instead rely on tax money to bail themselves out and they're regulated.


eerm. your kind of missing the point cryptotrade was one of the only exchanges that traded UTC at a decent rate & was a trustworthy exchange really.

coinmarket isn't even working for utc & the rates are crappy. what im pointing out is that cryptotrade was the main exchange for UTC with USD/EUR markets for it aswell.

im not saying its there fault or that im not happy with what there doing. I don't have any coins on there either so im not really bothered.

its just what do I do with 242 coins I have







guess I will just hold onto them for now. although its probably just lost any value it had for now









I think my good luck streak is over now









here comes the bad times


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yup, I have a few cents there...and some UTC.

Not a big deal, those guys seem trustworthy. Hope they can get back on track fast.

I'm mining max on radeon cards now.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, I have a few cents there...and some UTC.
> 
> Not a big deal, those guys seem trustworthy. Hope they can get back on track fast.
> 
> I'm mining max on radeon cards now.


that's it 2-3 weeks will kill UTC I think? although if the diff drops enough I might jump back on to rake in some easy coins.

I do believe CT is actually very trustworthy & reopening there site for withdrawals is really good. they will be back & hopefully with better server's & withdrawals fixed correctly.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, I have a few cents there...and some UTC.
> 
> Not a big deal, those guys seem trustworthy. Hope they can get back on track fast.
> 
> I'm mining max on radeon cards now.


I second this..

I am mining through Max.1GH, but there having connection problems.. Is it DDOS? Wondering if my miners are just setting around or really working?

Anyone have a back up pool?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> eerm. your kind of missing the point cryptotrade was one of the only exchanges that traded UTC at a decent rate & was a trustworthy exchange really.
> 
> coinmarket isn't even working for utc & the rates are crappy. what im pointing out is that cryptotrade was the main exchange for UTC with USD/EUR markets for it aswell.
> 
> im not saying its there fault or that im not happy with what there doing. I don't have any coins on there either so im not really bothered.
> 
> its just what do I do with 242 coins I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I will just hold onto them for now. although its probably just lost any value it had for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my good luck streak is over now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here comes the bad times


I get you now, sucks to have those coins and potentially see them lose value, but everyone is in the same boat so I'm sure it won't make that much of a difference, besides it may push the coin devs to pay to be put on another exchange, I think it's Cryptsy or one of the others that beings with a C that lets you pay like 0.25BTC to have the coin on their exchange.

As for luck, well this is the game we all play of speculation and trading... sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. I haven't actually traded any of my coins I've mined yet as I'm holding out for them to go a little higher and another isn't on exchange yet as it was only released this morning but I'll be dumping Ruby tonight as I mine for my first dabble at playing on the exchanges and at the moment I'm running an autotune addon for cgminer to find my best mem/engine setting for optimal hashrate and debating whether to buy another 290 solely for mining


----------



## rickyman0319

does anyone have a problem withdrawal money to wallet from mulitpool.us ( dogecoin)?

I cannot seem to withdrawal any coin yet.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does anyone have a problem withdrawal money to wallet from mulitpool.us ( dogecoin)?
> 
> I cannot seem to withdrawal any coin yet.


Has it been confirmed ?

They've been having issues with it taking longer than usual for the coins you've mined to be confirmed which is needed before you can actually withdraw


----------



## rickyman0319

it has be confirmed, I tried to deposit like 600 coin into wallet. they told me my payment address is invalid.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> it has be confirmed, I tried to deposit like 600 coin into wallet. they told me my payment address is invalid.


Are you sure it's all setup correctly ?

You mine - coins get confirmed - held in multipool wallet - transfer to your wallet address - message in wallet pops up confirming transaction - miners need to confirm your transaction before coins are actually in your wallet - profit

Haven't had any problems with transfering coins to my wallet, just the time it takes for confirmation to occur


----------



## lacrossewacker

Not sure where to ask this, but can somebody help me set up solo mining for the upcoming RubyCoin this afternoon?

AFAIK, for RieCoin to solo mine I just download the wallet, go to the debug and type in setgenerate true CORES and that's it.

How does this compare to Ruby? Would this mean that I need to have an individual wallet and each of my mining machines???


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not sure where to ask this, but can somebody help me set up solo mining for the upcoming RubyCoin this afternoon?
> 
> AFAIK, for RieCoin to solo mine I just download the wallet, go to the debug and type in setgenerate true CORES and that's it.
> 
> How does this compare to Ruby? Would this mean that I need to have an individual wallet and each of my mining machines???


Not sure on how Ruby is set up as I'll be mining in a pool later but generally you create a .conf file in the coin folder with the following info
Quote:


> rpcuser=call it whatever you want
> rpcpassword=same as above
> rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
> rpcport=28920
> server=1
> addnode=whatever nodes are announced for the coin


Then in whatever miner you're using point it to 127.0.0.1:28920 like you would stratum info for pool mining


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Not sure on how Ruby is set up as I'll be mining in a pool later but generally you create a .conf file in the coin folder with the following info
> Then in whatever miner you're using point it to 127.0.0.1:28920 like you would stratum info for pool mining


so this would mean I'll need a separate wallet for each miner?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Riecoin is too darn hard to solo mine right now...at launch people with 4000-6000 cores were mining it solo, so yeah, stick to ypool.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Riecoin is too darn hard to solo mine right now...at launch people with 4000-6000 cores were mining it solo, so yeah, stick to ypool.


oh I am, I'm just looking at RubyCoin right now. Going to try solo mining it for a little bit, I'm just new to the matter.

I'd appreciate whatever help I can get


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> oh I am, I'm just looking at RubyCoin right now. Going to try solo mining it for a little bit, I'm just new to the matter.
> 
> I'd appreciate whatever help I can get


If you are asking how to solo mine chances are you don't have enough hashing power to make it worth it. Why not just use a pool?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so this would mean I'll need a separate wallet for each miner?


Nope you're directing your miners to your wallet by using your local host IP all the miners should mine straight into your wallet as long as you keep the redirection the same for each miner

And Scutzi is correct you're better off in a pool once the first hour is up due to the difficulty retargeting after each block, but if you want to do this just to practice solo mine then it's fine


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> oh I am, I'm just looking at RubyCoin right now. Going to try solo mining it for a little bit, I'm just new to the matter.
> 
> I'd appreciate whatever help I can get


FYI im pretty sure the only reason max was profitable as solo mining is because it was designed to be a cpu mined coin but a gpu miner was available at launch. Therefore anyone witmh a gpu or two had tremendous power.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> If you are asking how to solo mine chances are you don't have enough hashing power to make it worth it. Why not just use a pool?


Well I have about 68 intel cores (sandy i5's and ivy i7's) and 20 cores from my Windows Azure trial









I guess I should just stick to CPU only coins or go into one of the pools.

Thanks for you advice guys!


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Disable ULPS (Ultra Low Power State) my friend.


Just realised to that I haven't any dummy plugs does it matter? I have 3 gpus and only one monitor


----------



## Rage19420

There seems to be some issues people have with the pending Rubycoin launch. Originally was set for 0% premine and last minute is now set to 2%.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Yeah I'm seeing that too. I think people are a little more upset that they weren't upfront with this change. Not indicative of a scam....but pretty scammy in terms of gaining people's trust.


----------



## Rage19420

I may pool Rubycoin for a bit. Any suggestions on which ones?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Just realised to that I haven't any dummy plugs does it matter? I have 3 gpus and only one monitor


Do you not have the VGA adapters that came with your cards ? You just need 6 75ohm resistors which you can pick up from Maplin (can get the vga adapters too if you need them) to put in certain pins and you're good to go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I may pool Rubycoin for a bit. Any suggestions on which ones?


I'm using the OcUK pool for Ruby, we have a decent hashrate for it


----------



## lacrossewacker

are CPU's any good for Ruby?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are CPU's any good for Ruby?


Depends how much kh/s you're going to get from all those cpu's I'd say though Ruby's probably better than most of the other coins out there because it's brand new so easy difficulty for at least a few days and a pool will be miles better for steady income if you've got a low hashrate. For solo mining these days you need a farm to compete with all the pools


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Do you not have the VGA adapters that came with your cards ? You just need 6 75ohm resistors which you can pick up from Maplin (can get the vga adapters too if you need them) to put in certain pins and you're good to go
> I'm using the OcUK pool for Ruby, we have a decent hashrate for it


Yeh I have some 68 ohm resistors but I didn't get any vga adapters with my xfx 290x I will order some later. Thanks


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Yeh I have some 68 ohm resistors but I didn't get any vga adapters with my xfx 290x I will order some later. Thanks


No probs, no idea how close you are to it but Aria's warehouse shop is in Manc, could pick some up there and save the wait and cost for postage


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Depends how much kh/s you're going to get from all those cpu's I'd say though Ruby's probably better than most of the other coins out there because it's brand new so easy difficulty for at least a few days and a pool will be miles better for steady income if you've got a low hashrate. For solo mining these days you need a farm to compete with all the pools


I agree with this statement, but I did want to answer your previous question as far as wallets for solo mining. You certainly can mine with a separate wallet on each machine, but it's inefficient if you're planning on running that many machines (which I assume as neither of the CPUs mentioned allow multi-socket use). I would simply dedicate a single machine as your wallet machine and then direct all of the other machines to mine against that wallet. You should be easily able to do this with a partially multi-homed system (i.e. two NICs but with the second one having a local non-routable address and no gateway address). Obviously that machine needs to have internet access in order to download the block chain and update it as mining proceeds.

Also (perhaps not as obvious but still should be) the machine hosting the wallet should not be mining against itself... If you have that many hosts it will need all it's CPU to handle requests, etc.

Not sure of the loading and you'll be flying 'blind' as far as stales & orphans (unless you likewise set up a stratum server to notify your workers of new blocks) but early on with low difficulty there shouldn't be all that much wasted work. Basically that's all the pools are doing - but obviously with much more allocated to stratum, security, DDoS mitigation, payout distribution, etc...

Maybe I missed something but it never seemed that 'magical' when I last considered setting up a pool of my own. The hardest part is definitely handling proportional payouts - but if it's a 'private pool' that's a total non-issue. Any found block rewards should be delivered to the wallet running on the 'server' machine.


----------



## JMattes

Stupid Question...

What bitcoin wallet is everyone using?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Stupid Question...
> 
> What bitcoin wallet is everyone using?


I'm using multibit myself.


----------



## Abs.exe

Hey guys !

I got an AMD A4-5300 that sleeps all day and a Dell Precision 15'' with a Firefpro M4000 that I could use for mining, I'm aware they might not fetch much, but I don't care about electricity.

Any tips to where to look at for an APU and a laptop GPU that isn't a gaming one ?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Stupid Question...
> 
> What bitcoin wallet is everyone using?


Paper wallets for anything not currently on an exchange or about to be used to purchase something - and blockchain.info for that nominal amount. If I were to do much with BTC at all on a regular basis I'd probably use Armory simply for the added security - but offline paper wallets are _even harder_ to hack.









Just remember to sweep your imports when you use the PK and never use that address again. I just run a live-CD of linux with the paper wallet archive on a thumb drive - print 10 addresses at a time, and rotate any change amount left over from whatever transactions online I do - or any profits taken from exchange activity - into a fresh address.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abs.exe*
> 
> Hey guys !
> 
> I got an AMD A4-5300 that sleeps all day and a Dell Precision 15'' with a Firefpro M4000 that I could use for mining, I'm aware they might not fetch much, but I don't care about electricity.
> 
> Any tips to where to look at for an APU and a laptop GPU that isn't a gaming one ?


I'm not sure if FirePro behaves any differently, but I have a Quadro that couldn't mine.......until I downloaded and installed the GeForce drivers for the equivalent hardware. After that, it worked fine







You'll have to try and see if FirePro works the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Paper wallets for anything not currently on an exchange or about to be used to purchase something - and blockchain.info for that nominal amount. If I were to do much with BTC at all on a regular basis I'd probably use Armory simply for the added security - but offline paper wallets are _even harder_ to hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to sweep your imports when you use the PK and never use that address again. I just run a live-CD of linux with the paper wallet archive on a thumb drive - print 10 addresses at a time, and rotate any change amount left over from whatever transactions online I do - or any profits taken from exchange activity - into a fresh address.


Sweet jesus you're at an entirely different level than me lol. Peasant here


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Sweet jesus you're at an entirely different level than me lol. Peasant here


Hehe... well, I was lucky to start on BTC earlier than many (but not nearly early enough to quit my job or buy a yacht or anything like some people). But honestly I did that even when I only had 2BTC to my name - and those 2BTC were worth a little more than a Starbucks latte. Just seemed safer than betting on my hard drive not crashing, or me being stupid and re-installing my system only to discover that the wallet.dat was corrupted on a thumbdrive - I can't count how many of those have just died on me even without much use.

I'm my own worst enemy when it comes to unplanned data-losses... so anything I can simply put on paper and throw in the safe... is one less thing to break a sweat over when I do something stupid. Of course, I also have a tendency to reload my system - or migrate into a different one - almost on a monthly basis... so there's lots of opportunity to do dumb stuff.


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm not sure if FirePro behaves any differently, but I have a Quadro that couldn't mine.......until I downloaded and installed the GeForce drivers for the equivalent hardware. After that, it worked fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to try and see if FirePro works the same.
> Sweet jesus you're at an entirely different level than me lol. Peasant here


Thank you ! I will seek for information about the FirePro and then try a few settings, I was hoping to get a 50-100kh/s from the APU and probably as much with the FirePro.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So IF I was looking to mine a coin in hopes it will have a nice inflation bubble within a year or two what coin would I best invest my time in. Im doing dogecoin right now hoping it hits .05 USD.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So IF I was looking to mine a coin in hopes it will have a nice inflation bubble within a year or two what coin would I best invest my time in. Im doing dogecoin right now hoping it hits .05 USD.


mint coin. most of the coins are going to be mined over the next 5 weeks, and from then its its PoS blocks with one coin per block and most produced by minting. get in while you can.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> mint coin. most of the coins are going to be mined over the next 5 weeks, and from then its its PoS blocks with one coin per block and most produced by minting. get in while you can.


Does this jive with everyone else? Would my 500 KH/s rig be able to mine a decent amount in this time?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Does this jive with everyone else? Would my 500 KH/s rig be able to mine a decent amount in this time?


Same boat as this guy ^^^^

Is Mint a decent long term one to look at? Hard to say "long term" in this volatile environment, but it's good to have some educated thoughts on this.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So IF I was looking to mine a coin in hopes it will have a nice inflation bubble within a year or two what coin would I best invest my time in. Im doing dogecoin right now hoping it hits .05 USD.


If you're looking that far out... honestly there's absolutely no way to tell. There's no guarantee that BTC will still be viable in 2 years... or what it's value will be - let alone any of the alts. You're safer with DOGE than most, but really your exit window is too far in the future for this IMO. Look more for something that has good profitability for 2-6 _weeks_ and then use that to buy BTC, LTC, DOGE and maybe PPC, WDC or some newer wildcard that's not a complete pump-n-dump anymore (like MEOW, VTC, DGC, etc.). Still unlikely any of them will still exist of have appreciable value in 2 years - but possible.

Others may have a different take on this, but that's my







on the subject and I'm definitely holding for the long-term. However, I'm also always keeping an eye on the shifting sands on exchanges and in the news - because as the past 3 weeks have proven... even BTC could conceivably lose 50-90% of it's value in a 'perfect storm' of bad news and technical difficulties. That goes triple for any coin that's not BTC.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> If you're looking that far out... honestly there's absolutely no way to tell. There's no guarantee that BTC will still be viable in 2 years... or what it's value will be - let alone any of the alts. You're safer with DOGE than most, but really your exit window is too far in the future for this IMO. Look more for something that has good profitability for 2-6 _weeks_ and then use that to buy BTC, LTC, DOGE and maybe PPC, WDC or some newer wildcard that's not a complete pump-n-dump anymore (like MEOW, VTC, DGC, etc.). Still unlikely any of them will still exist of have appreciable value in 2 years - but possible.
> 
> Others may have a different take on this, but that's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the subject and I'm definitely holding for the long-term. However, I'm also always keeping an eye on the shifting sands on exchanges and in the news - because as the past 3 weeks have proven... even BTC could conceivably lose 50-90% of it's value in a 'perfect storm' of bad news and technical difficulties. That goes triple for any coin that's not BTC.


I see your point here and agree. That being said are you mining Mint for a stash or turnaround? Or do you see time (several weeks) better spent on a different coin. Come on I wanna quit working in a year!!!


----------



## MotO

I now kinda wish that really cheap and efficient scrypt ASICs would come out so we could finally have a scrypt coin winner and then the price of VTC would shoot up and the rest of the crapcoins would die and all of the 12 year old idiots on bitcointalk would stop releasing a crapcoin every hour and we could finally move on to more innovative coins and algos.


----------



## frickfrock999

*TOP 10 Most Valuable Coins: February 2014 Edition.*


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> weeee I got in on my first launch mining blackcoin
> 
> looking forward to mining Ruby when it launches tonight as it's already got an exchange lined up so going to dump as I go with that coin


I was hoping to get in on some Ruby action today, but my res threads stripped just enough last night to cause leakage.









Replacement will arrive by 3 PM tomorrow. With so much hype, I'm afraid I'll miss the RUBY boat in the first 24-36 hours.


----------



## incog

I'm curious as to what a paper wallet is.

You write something down or something? I don't get it.


----------



## JMattes

Whats going on with BTC today?? All time low recently.. its nuts and here I thought it was going back up..


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm curious as to what a paper wallet is.
> 
> You write something down or something? I don't get it.


pretty much.. paper wallet = print or write down your private address, then delete wallet from computer and destory back ups.

and you can turn it up a notch https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Brainwallet


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm curious as to what a paper wallet is.
> 
> You write something down or something? I don't get it.


you're basically making your coins as inaccessible to the internet as the cash in your back pocket.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> I was hoping to get in on some Ruby action today, but my res threads stripped just enough last night to cause leakage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement will arrive by 3 PM tomorrow. With so much hype, I'm afraid I'll miss the RUBY boat in the first 24-36 hours.


Aww that sucks man, there's other coins on the horizon so it's not all lost, the only real appealing thing about Ruby is that it's on an exchange straight away
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm curious as to what a paper wallet is.
> 
> You write something down or something? I don't get it.


It's basically a wallet address you print out and keep offline so it's more difficult to hack


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you're basically making your coins as inaccessible to the internet as the cash in your back pocket.


After there sent to an address (technically one that would be on your desktop as a wallet) you then delete the program and back ups but have the address written down?
How do you retrieve that address again? I would assume you would encrypt it with phrase to prevent someone from randomly finding it?


----------



## barkinos98

Guys what can cause a basic cgminer command to mess the thing up?
like it works for a couple hours, then it goes random. everything is stock, and my command .bat only has the username, pass and the stratum, nothing tweaked :/


----------



## xXPeonXx

What exchange is Ruby starting on?


----------



## incog

So that's what a paper wallet is. Pretty sick.

Well, I don't really care if bitcoin and stuff dies. If it does, GPUs become a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> So that's what a paper wallet is. Pretty sick.
> 
> Well, I don't really care if bitcoin and stuff dies. If it does, GPUs become a hell of a lot cheaper.


Haha yea but then what do I do with the 200 that I have? Open up an rig building company or a gaming center?
I have children to feed... hehe joking..


----------



## lacrossewacker

what will I use for my RubyCoin miner? I guess they post that on their website at rubycoin.org?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what will I use for my RubyCoin miner? I guess they post that on their website at rubycoin.org?


Im judt using the guiminer I have and setting it to the OCUK pool.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> After there sent to an address (technically one that would be on your desktop as a wallet) you then delete the program and back ups but have the address written down?
> How do you retrieve that address again? I would assume you would encrypt it with phrase to prevent someone from randomly finding it?


its not quite straight forward yet https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/How_to_import_private_keys

but there is nothing you can do to prevent someone from random finding your private key, all they have to do is guess and guess and guess enough times until they guess it right, but there is no enough time for this









https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Private_key


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im judt using the guiminer I have and setting it to the OCUK pool.


So miners can be used for different coins? I didn't know if there were specific ones for each coin.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what will I use for my RubyCoin miner? I guess they post that on their website at rubycoin.org?


You just use Sgminer or whatever you like mining with, the coin is standard scrypt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys what can cause a basic cgminer command to mess the thing up?
> like it works for a couple hours, then it goes random. everything is stock, and my command .bat only has the username, pass and the stratum, nothing tweaked :/


Anything in the config file listed twice or incorrectly ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXPeonXx*
> 
> What exchange is Ruby starting on?


Crypto rush


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'll be setting up mostly CPU miners now then GPU's this evening. Can one of ya'll send me a dropbox link or something with the miner for CPU's?

I assume it's the typical (open batch, add username.workername, password, thread count)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im judt using the guiminer I have and setting it to the OCUK pool.


Hey Dimaggio, still lifting bro?

You got into mining now?

I'd reccomend you mine the most profitable coins and buy promising alt coins with the BTC you get.
A few good candidates are protoshares (I'd hurry up and buy into this before the 28th asap), Vertcoin, Maxcoin (all time low, primed for a pump by Max Keiser himself soon), qqcoin/ultracoin/yacoin and others.
Scrypt asics will be ready in a few months and most scrypt coins will go to 0 imho.
Only asic resistant coins will survive, and the biggest scrypt ones, say litecoin, dogecoin (?) and a few others, probably only litecoin...too risky to hold those coins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'll be setting up mostly CPU miners now then GPU's this evening. Can one of ya'll send me a dropbox link or something with the miner for CPU's?
> 
> I assume it's the typical (open batch, add username.workername, password, thread count)


Get the latest cpuminer/minerd for a 64 bit os and run the optimized code for your cpu instruction set.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what will I use for my RubyCoin miner? I guess they post that on their website at rubycoin.org?
> 
> 
> 
> You just use Sgminer or whatever you like mining with, the coin is standard scrypt
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys what can cause a basic cgminer command to mess the thing up?
> like it works for a couple hours, then it goes random. everything is stock, and my command .bat only has the username, pass and the stratum, nothing tweaked :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything in the config file listed twice or incorrectly ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xXPeonXx*
> 
> What exchange is Ruby starting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crypto rush
Click to expand...

I dont think i do, but would you be kind enough to check it?








If so,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cgminer --scrypt --thread-concurrency 21712 --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-memclock 1350 --gpu-powertune 20 -w 256 -I 20 -g 2 -o stratum+tcp://stratum-eu.meow.luckyminers.com:3316 -u xxxx.1 -p xxx



And yes, i am mining meow coins because difficulty is low and i decided mining more for less could be better for me.
Also, those clocks work as well, but but but AMD graphics driver keeps on randomly failing :/
I know those gpu's are stable for a fact, tried gta4 one by one on my main rig and it worked...

Oh also it just appeared,
my 3rd gpu says "SICK / khash value"... does it mean its about to die??


----------



## lacrossewacker

What would your cgminer .bat file look like for ruby?


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> So that's what a paper wallet is. Pretty sick.
> 
> Well, I don't really care if bitcoin and stuff dies. If it does, GPUs become a hell of a lot cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yea but then what do I do with the 200 that I have? Open up an rig building company or a gaming center?
> I have children to feed... hehe joking..
Click to expand...

heh, come on, don't tell me they haven't paid for themselves already?









Sigh, I'm sure I fail at mining. I've been trying to mine seriously for the month I don't even think I made more than €40 with a 7970.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hey Dimaggio, still lifting bro?
> 
> You got into mining now?
> 
> I'd reccomend you mine the most profitable coins and buy promising alt coins with the BTC you get.
> A few good candidates are protoshares (I'd hurry up and buy into this before the 28th asap), Vertcoin, Maxcoin (all time low, primed for a pump by Max Keiser himself soon), qqcoin/ultracoin/yacoin and others.
> Scrypt asics will be ready in a few months and most scrypt coins will go to 0 imho.
> Only asic resistant coins will survive, and the biggest scrypt ones, say litecoin, dogecoin (?) and a few others, probably only litecoin...too risky to hold those coins.


Really huh? all scrypt coins will hit 0? That's depressing to hear. So should I just not waste my time with my little 500 KH/s rig?


----------



## lacrossewacker

never used cgminer before. how the heck do I set it up for my CPU to mine Ruby and use the OCUK pool?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I dont think i do, but would you be kind enough to check it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cgminer --scrypt --thread-concurrency 21712 --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-memclock 1350 --gpu-powertune 20 -w 256 -I 20 -g 2 -o stratum+tcp://stratum-eu.meow.luckyminers.com:3316 -u xxxx.1 -p xxx
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, i am mining meow coins because difficulty is low and i decided mining more for less could be better for me.
> Also, those clocks work as well, but but but AMD graphics driver keeps on randomly failing :/
> I know those gpu's are stable for a fact, tried gta4 one by one on my main rig and it worked...
> 
> Oh also it just appeared,
> my 3rd gpu says "SICK / khash value"... does it mean its about to die??


If the display driver is crashing, then those cards are NOT stable. Make sure the clocks are stable by doing a few runs of a GPU benchmark.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I dont think i do, but would you be kind enough to check it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cgminer --scrypt --thread-concurrency 21712 --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-memclock 1350 --gpu-powertune 20 -w 256 -I 20 -g 2 -o stratum+tcp://stratum-eu.meow.luckyminers.com:3316 -u xxxx.1 -p xxx
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, i am mining meow coins because difficulty is low and i decided mining more for less could be better for me.
> Also, those clocks work as well, but but but AMD graphics driver keeps on randomly failing :/
> I know those gpu's are stable for a fact, tried gta4 one by one on my main rig and it worked...
> 
> Oh also it just appeared,
> my 3rd gpu says "SICK / khash value"... does it mean its about to die??
> 
> 
> 
> If the display driver is crashing, then those cards are NOT stable. Make sure the clocks are stable by doing a few runs of a GPU benchmark.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

But...
they all worked with the same parameters on my own rig?

I'll still try them at stock speeds though, one last hope maybe.
on another note, why does it say my gpu is sick?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get the latest cpuminer/minerd for a 64 bit os and run the optimized code for your cpu instruction set.


Got cpuminer 2.3.2

what do I need to put in my batch file to configure minerd?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> heh, come on, don't tell me they haven't paid for themselves already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I'm sure I fail at mining. I've been trying to mine seriously for the month I don't even think I made more than €40 with a 7970.


With one 7970 and playing your cards right.. for the last month you should of bee raking in $5 a day.. Now its kinda tough honestly as it seems like everything is down... But there still is profit to be back..and I think you can still make $5 even now..

I honestly dont have 200 card.. I have (3) 270's and (2) 280x cards.. And no they havent paid themselves off as I have only had the 270's a week and ive been mining LTC like a dummy for 3 months on the 280x's... So yea I am probably as bed as you when it comes to mining..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So it looks like ruby coin is a massive fail, everyone is ditching. Super hard get any decent amount......I regret taking mine off of doge for the day.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So it looks like ruby coin is a massive fail, everyone is ditching. Super hard get any decent amount......I regret taking mine off of doge for the day.


Yup I've gone back to blackcoin the devs screwed everyone but the pools who clearly paid them for early source release to get ahead of everyone else, not to mention the last minute announcement of 2% premine. It's not worth mining because everyone will want to ditch it when it hits the exchanges and try and get back some money for their time, I doubt you'll even get 1 sat per coin, fortunately I only wasted 2 hours on it.

So out of 3 launches, 1 was a total scam, the other was a panda coin type sham and the third was actually pretty decent the one I actually spent the most time mining on too so hopefully it will pay off


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So it looks like ruby coin is a massive fail, everyone is ditching. Super hard get any decent amount......I regret taking mine off of doge for the day.


Is that a 2gb or 4gb card man?

I'd reccomend you try maxcoin mining...it'll be better profit than dogecoin afaik.
Either that or try out wafflepool.com if you don't have much time to tweak and trade.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Is that a 2gb or 4gb card man?
> 
> I'd reccomend you try maxcoin mining...it'll be better profit than dogecoin afaik.
> Either that or try out wafflepool.com if you don't have much time to tweak and trade.


2GB devil edition. That and my APU iGPU is a solid extra 100KH/s for a combined ~500 KH/s


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Yup I've gone back to blackcoin the devs screwed everyone but the pools who clearly paid them for early source release to get ahead of everyone else, not to mention the last minute announcement of 2% premine. It's not worth mining because everyone will want to ditch it when it hits the exchanges and try and get back some money for their time, I doubt you'll even get 1 sat per coin, fortunately I only wasted 2 hours on it.
> 
> So out of 3 launches, 1 was a total scam, the other was a panda coin type sham and the third was actually pretty decent the one I actually spent the most time mining on too so hopefully it will pay off


I've already taken my 3.6 Rubycoin and walked... kinda... no Windows wallet yet. Back to mining Nutcoin and Worldcoin for now. Oh well! I blew a couple hours of productive mining.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So ypool is a tiny but better, but I'm still making only 1/6 the amount I was supposed to. I don't understand how I'm supposed to wait, especially since I'm getting horrible returns on protoshares.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I've already taken my 3.6 Rubycoin and walked... kinda... no Windows wallet yet. Back to mining Nutcoin and Worldcoin for now. Oh well! I blew a couple hours of productive mining.


It's up on crypto rush for trading, surprised anyone wants to actually buy it lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Should I jump on a local MSI 280X for $365?
> 
> And does anyone have anything to comment on the fact that I have my cards exhausting towards milk crate style plastic? It's an old shelving system from when I was little, and I just got worried today about it melting.


I would say... depends on the model of that 280x, but even a "bargain" model like a Diamond or Visiontek would probably still be worth it at that price. You just can't come by those cards for decent prices anymore. Newegg is putting a Diamond 280x on sale for $400 as a shell shocker tonight, probably be instantly sold out though.

If its thick plastic like a milk crate I wouldn't be concerned. Your card would overheat before hurting thick plastic like that. Even 90C exhaust blowing on something like a plastic spoon, shouldn't melt it, hot air is a lot different than if you put something into contact with that 90C... Most GPU shrouds are made of some thin plastic, even the fan blades, so you will be fine.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hey Dimaggio, still lifting bro?
> 
> You got into mining now?
> 
> I'd reccomend you mine the most profitable coins and buy promising alt coins with the BTC you get.
> A few good candidates are protoshares (I'd hurry up and buy into this before the 28th asap), Vertcoin, Maxcoin (all time low, primed for a pump by Max Keiser himself soon), qqcoin/ultracoin/yacoin and others.
> Scrypt asics will be ready in a few months and most scrypt coins will go to 0 imho.
> Only asic resistant coins will survive, and the biggest scrypt ones, say litecoin, dogecoin (?) and a few others, probably only litecoin...too risky to hold those coins.
> Get the latest cpuminer/minerd for a 64 bit os and run the optimized code for your cpu instruction set.


Scrypt asic is already out.. i own one.

Got mine from lightning asic.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's up on crypto rush for trading, surprised anyone wants to actually buy it lol


Not feeling so bad about missing out anymore. So hard to find new coins that don't fall flat on their face at launch...


----------



## Nhb93

18% reject from CleverMining, which sounds normal from the rest of you guys?


----------



## charliew

Awesome, fell asleep waiting for the Ruby release.

Woke up, SIX POINT FIVE GIGAHERTZ NET HASHRATE. OVER A HUNDRED DIFFICULTY.

:|.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Is ypool having tons of disconnects for anyone else? I am getting frequent disconnects.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Awesome, fell asleep waiting for the Ruby release.
> 
> Woke up, SIX POINT FIVE GIGAHERTZ NET HASHRATE. OVER A HUNDRED DIFFICULTY.
> 
> :|.


I didn't have quite that bad of luck, but been mining Mincoin for a few days now. The difficulty shot up enough (doubled) that it's really no longer profitable


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Is ypool having tons of disconnects for anyone else? I am getting frequent disconnects.


Yes, on both Protoshares and Riecoin. It's getting really annoying...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So if ASIC cards came into bitcoin, yet bitcoin still increased in value, why would ASIC cards joining scrypt be a bad thing? Wouldent it just increase the price once little miners can no longer grab thousands of dogecoins for instance? Theoretically anyways?

Im thinking about not even mining anymore as it just does not seem profitable in the long run. I missed the bitcoin train and was looking to make up for it by getting in early on the next semi big coin.


----------



## Outlawed

So I'm having issues using the 1x PCI slot on my mobo with a riser. I didn't want to clog up this thread with all that info but if anyone is familiar with the subject it would be greatly appreciated if you look at my *post* about it.

Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 2GB devil edition. That and my APU iGPU is a solid extra 100KH/s for a combined ~500 KH/s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So if ASIC cards came into bitcoin, yet bitcoin still increased in value, why would ASIC cards joining scrypt be a bad thing? Wouldent it just increase the price once little miners can no longer grab thousands of dogecoins for instance? Theoretically anyways?
> 
> Im thinking about not even mining anymore as it just does not seem profitable in the long run. I missed the bitcoin train and was looking to make up for it by getting in early on the next semi big coin.


It sure is profitable, but you won't strike it rich with a single R9 270








You need to invest and wait for ROI and then invest some more...or learn how to trade and use big volumes of btc to make more $$$.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It sure is profitable, but you won't strike it rich with a single R9 270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to invest and wait for ROI and then invest some more...or learn how to trade and use big volumes of btc to make more $$$.


I have no problem getting more cards or equipment to mine, but still leaves me with the "what coin to mine" question as to make cash. I have got 6 different recommendations from people. lol a tad confusing. I had planned on grabbing another 270X as well as a dedicated miner to keep at my shop. Like 4x750ti or something.

and whats ROI?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I have no problem getting more cards or equipment to mine, but still leaves me with the "what coin to mine" question as to make cash. I have got 6 different recommendations from people. lol a tad confusing. I had planned on grabbing another 270X as well as a dedicated miner to keep at my shop. Like 4x750ti or something.
> 
> *and whats ROI*?


Return on investment.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> and whats ROI?


ROI is Return On Investment, or the point at which an investment has paid for itself.

As for what coin to mine, it's very difficult to say, which is why you get so many recommendations. You just have to either pick one, or use something like TradeMyBit or Multipool to do the choosing for you.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I have no problem getting more cards or equipment to mine, but still leaves me with the "what coin to mine" question as to make cash. I have got 6 different recommendations from people. lol a tad confusing. I had planned on grabbing another 270X as well as a dedicated miner to keep at my shop. Like 4x750ti or something.
> 
> and whats ROI?


return on investment.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I have no problem getting more cards or equipment to mine, but still leaves me with the "what coin to mine" question as to make cash. I have got 6 different recommendations from people. lol a tad confusing. I had planned on grabbing another 270X as well as a dedicated miner to keep at my shop. Like 4x750ti or something.
> 
> and whats ROI?


If you go Nvidia I can give you a few tips with the setup and which coins to pick. AMD, it's pretty easy, just go for wafflepool.com and get 0.01btc per 1000kh/s like most people do.
You could do that and buy coins you think might boom with the profits, or part of them.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you go Nvidia I can give you a few tips with the setup and which coins to pick. AMD, it's pretty easy, just go for wafflepool.com and get 0.01btc per 1000kh/s like most people do.
> You could do that and buy coins you think might boom with the profits, or part of them.


Intresting so you think mining BTC on my beginning setup would be worth while? I thought that was near impossible for non ASICS now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

.01 btc a day?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Intresting so you think mining BTC on my beginning setup would be worth while? I thought that was near impossible for non ASICS now.


WafflePool mines altcoins, then exchanges them and pays out in BTC.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> WafflePool mines altcoins, then exchanges them and pays out in BTC.


So again would it be more profitable than say mining doge? If I switch to wafflepool will my rig be able to get .01 BTC a day?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So again would it be more profitable than say mining doge? If I switch to wafflepool will my rig be able to get .01 BTC a day?


It's about .01 BTC/day for 1mH; you have 500kH if I recall, so it'd be ~.005 BTC/day. I believe that's more profitable than Doge right now, but you might want to look into that to make sure.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Intresting so you think mining BTC on my beginning setup would be worth while? I thought that was near impossible for non ASICS now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So again would it be more profitable than say mining doge? If I switch to wafflepool will my rig be able to get .01 BTC a day?


Nope, you'd get 0.005btc/day.

It's 0.01btc per 1000khs, roughly.


----------



## Faster_is_better

So is BTC just about bottomed out then? Good time to buy a few, and just sell them out when market recovers?


----------



## lightsout

Can anyone recommend any good pools for doge. So dang many yo choose from.


----------



## Bluemustang

Dogehouse


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Dogehouse


I can't register never got the email, tried it said my email is in use, tried to recover password never get that email either.

Guess I'll try with a new email.

EDIT** Guess it doesn't like gmail thanks.


----------



## Nhb93

Is it worth it to switch over to Wafflepool from CleverMining?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is it worth it to switch over to Wafflepool from CleverMining?


No idea, but it sure as heck was worth switching over to clevermining from middlecoin!


----------



## lightsout

Why do you say that? Middlecoin issues?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is it worth it to switch over to Wafflepool from CleverMining?
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, but it sure as heck was worth switching over to clevermining from middlecoin!
Click to expand...


----------



## utnorris

yes

Sidenote: Anyone try BAMT 1.5 with R9 cards?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> yes
> 
> Sidenote: Anyone try BAMT 1.5 with R9 cards?


Ya, I did. What ya need to know?


----------



## Crizume

So anybody else following this MTgox debacle. Quite amusing to say the least.

Can't believe their incompetence and feel sorry for people who had btc or fiat with them.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> So anybody else following this MTgox debacle. Quite amusing to say the least.
> 
> Can't believe their incompetence and feel sorry for people who had btc or fiat with them.


I logged back in today to see if I could try and purchase some cheap BTC with them. It looks like they got rid of the option to purchase BTC with cash at a local bank. Darn... that plus I wouldn't be able to withdraw any of it anyway.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Crizume

They got rid of more than that. Their twitter feed got completely deleted and their website pretty much did too. Their are a couple leaked statements claiming insolvency but no official word from MTgox.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> So anybody else following this MTgox debacle. Quite amusing to say the least.
> 
> Can't believe their incompetence and feel sorry for people who had btc or fiat with them.


My god.

http://blog.blockchain.info/2014/02/25/joint-statement/

http://www.circle.com/2014/02/24/joint-statement-regarding-insolvency-mt-gox/

Bitcoin prices tumbling. Hopefully we'll see a quick rebound in the coming days. With Mtgox out of the way, we might finally return back to the 700-800 price in a couple weeks.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Now might actually be the time to buy in...


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> My god.
> 
> http://blog.blockchain.info/2014/02/25/joint-statement/
> 
> http://www.circle.com/2014/02/24/joint-statement-regarding-insolvency-mt-gox/
> 
> Bitcoin prices tumbling. Hopefully we'll see a quick rebound in the coming days. With Mtgox out of the way, we might finally return back to the 700-800 price in a couple weeks.


The Original article on blockchain had insolvency in the title and statement but quickly got edited minutes after posting. MTgox is clear to blame but i feel alot of the bitcoin community "whales" had clear knowledge of what was going on at mtgox.

That whale who had 11k+ btc and dumped 6k of it on coinbase yesterday at $579 was most likey an insider.

Your avatar pretty much sums up what us little fish can do. Sit here and watch the show and stick it out for the long run.

As for buying in I feel it might go lower when mtgox comes out to the public and might take a while (months) to go back up to 700+ as peoples trust in the system is no near where it should be.


----------



## scutzi128

Anyone thinking this gox situation will somehow make btc prices go back up is dreaming. This will cause significant harm to BTC, hopefully its only temporary. Lost about 3 BTC in this mess but easy come easy go.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Anyone thinking this gox situation will somehow make btc prices go back up is dreaming. This will cause significant harm to BTC, hopefully its only temporary. Lost about 3 BTC in this mess but easy come easy go.


Well, on the other hand, the drop in Bitcoin prices over the last two weeks was becuase of MtGox FUD and tumbling prices on that exchange. The other exchanges actually proved to be fairly resilient staying in the 600 ish range. I suspect after people get over the shock, Bitstamp and BTC-E will rebound very quickly once they start going back up.

EDIT: Personally, I'm actually kind of glad MtGox finally died. They really needed to go. For such a large and old exchange to be so irresponsible and non user friendly, they were doing bitcoin a big disservice. They weren't acting in the best interest of Bitcoin either by dragging this out for as long as they can.

Contrast that with the Silk Road 2 guy who was up front with that hacking and vowing to set things straight. To think that MtGox can be so different is disappointing.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Well, on the other hand, the drop in Bitcoin prices over the last two weeks was becuase of MtGox FUD and tumbling prices on that exchange. The other exchanges actually proved to be fairly resilient staying in the 600 ish range. I suspect after people get over the shock, Bitstamp and BTC-E will rebound very quickly once they start going back up.
> 
> EDIT: Personally, I'm actually kind of glad MtGox finally died. They really needed to go. For such a large and old exchange to be so irresponsible and non user friendly, they were doing bitcoin a big disservice. They weren't acting in the best interest of Bitcoin either by dragging this out for as long as they can.
> 
> Contrast that with the Silk Road 2 guy who was up front with that hacking and vowing to set things straight. To think that MtGox can be so different is disappointing.


I just fear that this has scared away a lot of potential investors and thats what made btc grow so much in 2013.


----------



## ccRicers

I hope they aren't as malevolent as to deliberately take Bitcoin's price down with them. A few people have said a while ago, on the last Gox DDOS attack, that Gox is like that drunk friend who forgets to pay you back and not as loyal as he used to be.

A lot of FUD is built on ignorance. Gox is not by any means the only big bitcoin exchange around, and the prices seem to react as if it is. Also it being based in Japan might have hurt it as well. And its activity had already been slipping behind for many weeks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is it worth it to switch over to Wafflepool from CleverMining?
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, but it sure as heck was worth switching over to clevermining from middlecoin!
Click to expand...

yeah, stats not working, no transparency, low/slow payout, unexchanged shares stacked to the sky...

just look at the last two days...


----------



## Bluemustang

Ouch what is going on with doge? It is crashing nasty. It was at 230-240 less than 2 weeks ago now its at like 170.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Ouch what is going on with doge? It is crashing nasty. It was at 230-240 less than 2 weeks ago now its at like 170.


forget doge look at btc prices









this is it lol, *ITS OVER!*


----------



## Bluemustang

Its nasty but doesnt mean its over







Either way im moving my PTS to AGS then bitshares. Hopefully that whole DAC market takes off.


----------



## ccRicers

Just a heads up for HD 6950 owners. Here's an interesting pattern someone found when looking for the best thread concurrency for hash rate.



This was done after finding the best GPU engine to memory clock ratio. He took a long process of testing each TC between the upper and lower limits that don't throw hardware errors.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Ouch what is going on with doge? It is crashing nasty. It was at 230-240 less than 2 weeks ago now its at like 170.
> 
> 
> 
> forget doge look at btc prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it lol, *ITS OVER!*
Click to expand...

Sky is falling no doubt.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sky is falling no doubt.


BTC will implode in 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> BTC will implode in 5 4 3 2 1


Why are you so hell bent on BTC dying?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> this is it lol, *ITS OVER!*


No, it's just beginning.

MtGox was a plague on cryptos, and I'm going to look at the crash that follows their collapse as a purge that is far better than allowing a cancer to fester.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Why are you so hell bent on BTC dying?


He probably wants a 290x.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> He probably wants a 290x.


Lol you can get any of the AMD R9 series cards for well under the jacked up prices. You just have to put some time and effort into looking.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Why are you so hell bent on BTC dying?


haha im not lol, but it seems that way?

Die BTC Die









no no, seriously though it looks like its in a downward spiral with no sign of recovery


----------



## Deadboy90

We may be good, btce had it drop all the way to 450 but now it back up to 500.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> He probably wants a 290x.


nah you can keep those A380 turbine engine's unless they come with Waterblocks


----------



## Deadboy90

I'm thinking we start a new coin. We shall call it... Gox coin. It sounds trustworthy right?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I'm thinking we start a new coin. We shall call it... Gox coin. It sounds trustworthy right?


Nah i like some of the other coins ive seen around, Garbagecoin and Suckcoin. Lol people are hilarious.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> We may be good, btce had it drop all the way to 450 but now it back up to 500.


don't mind me lol,









im just scaremongering for lulz.









im actually trying not be to sad about it all but when BTC has dropped from £442 to £287 in 2 weeks its kind of hard to think its going to recover.

its lost another £60 since yesterday. it was £340 something.

feels like im just mining for the same value it has each day.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> im actually trying not be to sad about it all but when BTC has dropped from £442 to £287 in 2 weeks its kind of hard to think its going to recover.


You do recall that there have been at least two faster and harder crashes right?

I wasn't here at the beginning, but I've been around long enough to see BTC drop from 20 dollars to 1 dollar in a single day, then a year later go from $266 to well under $100.

There have been many crashes, and there will be many more.

If a crash was the cost of losing Gox, it was a damn good deal for most of the crypto community.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

A Crash? What are you talking about? Mt. Gox price isn't moving at all









$135 Steady


----------



## Crizume

A crash is not the problem. Alleged 750,000 stolen bitcoin over the years plus what they owe their current members in btc & fiat which they most likely don't have is the problem.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You do recall that there have been at least two faster and harder crashes right?
> 
> I wasn't here at the beginning, but I've been around long enough to see BTC drop from 20 dollars to 1 dollar in a single day, then a year later go from $266 to well under $100.
> 
> There have been many crashes, and there will be many more.
> 
> If a crash was the cost of losing Gox, it was a damn good deal for most of the crypto community.


yeah I have seen crashes before, this one though is a right fiasco.

its more than just a price crash this time tbh, its become vulnerable to the likes of hackers, scammers, manipulation etc

we will see if it bounces back now, this may just be the last of the S Storm


----------



## Crizume

Vulnerable to hackers and scammers might be overdoing it. It was only mtgox incompetence that allowed this to happen. You most have an abacus for keeping records if you don't notice 750,000 coins missing in the database.

Manipulation has always been their from the whales and still will be.


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah I have pretty much all of my btc just sitting in my wallet. I haven't even bought my cpu for my new build yet. Its a nice crash that's for sure. It's done this once over night since I started mining. It'll hopefully bounce back up by tomorrow. It's 3:27pm japan time. So they still have 8 hours before they sleep and the shock is over.


----------



## fleetfeather

That feeling when you're all prepped for a coin launch / mining a coin no one is hiking the diff on.

<3


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Vulnerable to hackers and scammers might be overdoing it. It was only mtgox incompetence that allowed this to happen. You most have an abacus for keeping records if you don't notice 750,000 coins missing in the database.
> 
> Manipulation has always been their from the whales and still will be.


eerrm not really! its unregulated so anyone can open an exchange & disappear with everything with no recourse from authority's.

as for hackers its becoming an open playground for them to steal & do as they please with no recourse aswell whatsoever.

A plague has hit crypto's now. the question is can it be cured?


----------



## Crizume

"Open Playground"....if that was true every single exchange would of got hit and for alot more since its been going on for clearly over a year. It was MTgox own security incompetence that allowed this to happen.

As for hackers to steal and do as they please thats not limited to cryptos buddy. Target anyone, Identity theft cases, social security fraud, etc. Your fiat is just as vunlnerable and alot get away with it also.


----------



## fleetfeather

Stealing gold and/or cash money is pretty unheard of


----------



## Crizume

So you're telling me all these hackers don't get USD out of their breaches. Good one. What would be the point of identity theft then or Credit Card fraud.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> "Open Playground"....if that was true every single exchange would of got hit and for alot more since its been going on for clearly over a year. It was MTgox own security incompetence that allowed this to happen.
> 
> As for hackers to steal and do as they please thats not limited to cryptos buddy. Target anyone, Identity theft cases, social security fraud, etc. Your fiat is just as vunlnerable and alot get away with it also.


yep! your acting like mt gox is the only one that has been hacked lol. many others have to & in the past not just now.

for instance take pools. if there ran on php & someone ddos floods the server, when they restart the server they will try a fake auth onto it & steal all the coins they can!

I imagine every exchange is being attacked daily in some respect, its just how well they are at defending against them!

as for Identity theft cases, social security fraud, banks etc. those systems are regulated & insured & anybody who does that is liable for prosecution.

I think you misunderstand what crypto's are tbh? unregulated! decentralized! & well its all a pyramid scheme if you know what they are!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> eerrm not really! its unregulated so anyone can open an exchange & disappear with everything with no recourse from authority's.
> 
> as for hackers its becoming an open playground for them to steal & do as they please with no recourse aswell whatsoever.
> 
> A plague has hit crypto's now. the question is can it be cured?


One thing to consider is that an exchange has to gain the trust of a lot of people in order for a major heist to take place. It appears that by the time an exchange has gained the amount of trust that it would require they figure they are making enough off of trading fees that it is not worth having dirty money when they could earn it legitimately. Mt Gox is the exception to the rule in this case, but I don't think this one bad apple has really spoiled the bunch. Most people get their coins stolen from doing idiotic things on forums, like downloading random crap, or storing coins in online wallets. No need for worries if you are smart about it.


----------



## charliew

Overall profitability is down over the board, even disregarding the BTC crashing atm.

ROI for me used to be about 60 days with some smart mining and almost instant selling, now its almost twice that : /.

Me so sad. Also, I dont see BTC crashing to 465 like something completely strange tbh... it was down at 120 last year and uppsed to 1000% that. Hell Ill be right happy if we reach 4650 bucks this year







.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yep! your acting like mt gox is the only one that has been hacked lol. many others have to & in the past not just now.


MtGox is responsible for their own issues, and are likely the one's that have benefited from this "hacking" (I put that in quotes because you hardly have to hack something you control).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I think you misunderstand what crypto's are tbh? unregulated! decentralized! & well its all a pyramid scheme if you know what they are!


Decentralized does not mean unregulated, and neither implies a pyramid scheme.

There are already precedents being set in some jurisdictions that will regulate cryptocurrencies like other financial instruments.

The major cryptocurrencies are not ponzi schemes, even if some exchanges turn out to be. Decentralization is actually a protection against this, and is why miscellaneous scamcoins that crop up never get very far.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yep! your acting like mt gox is the only one that has been hacked lol. many others have to & in the past not just now.
> 
> for instance take pools. if there ran on php & someone ddos floods the server, when they restart the server they will try a fake auth onto it & steal all the coins they can!
> 
> I imagine every exchange is being attacked daily in some respect, its just how well they are at defending against them!
> 
> as for Identity theft cases, social security fraud, banks etc. those systems are regulated & insured & anybody who does that is liable for prosecution.
> 
> I think you misunderstand what crypto's are tbh? unregulated! decentralized! & well its all a pyramid scheme if you know what they are!


Then again the US government is a pyramid scheme.









Well just have our different views and enjoy the rest of the show that is MTgox. (and the U.S Debt when the time comes around)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> One thing to consider is that an exchange has to gain the trust of a lot of people in order for a major heist to take place. It appears that by the time an exchange has gained the amount of trust that it would require they figure they are making enough off of trading fees that it is not worth having dirty money when they could earn it legitimately. Mt Gox is the exception to the rule in this case, but I don't think this one bad apple has really spoiled the bunch. Most people get their coins stolen from doing idiotic things on forums, like downloading random crap, or storing coins in online wallets. No need for worries if you are smart about it.


im not worried really, im just pointing out that without regulation or trustworthy/competent people running things its pretty much easy for anyone to take advantage of the system.

for instance I could run a pool with MPOS, knock it offline, come back on & say all coins or a certain % has been stolen. then close it & run away with the coins









a week later I could make a new one & do it all over again.

same with an exchange aswell, wait till it reaches a hefty volume & bam.Rinse & repeat lol

what im pointing out is its become very obvious that you can do this & get away with it. Its legal in some respects aswell


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> im not worried really, im just pointing out that without regulation or trustworthy/competent people running things its pretty much easy for anyone to take advantage of the system.
> 
> for instance I could run a pool with MPOS, knock it offline, come back on & say all coins or a certain % has been stolen. then close it & run away with the coins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a week later I could make a new one & do it all over again.
> 
> same with an exchange aswell, wait till it reaches a hefty volume & bam.Rinse & repeat lol
> 
> what im pointing out is its become very obvious that you can do this & get away with it. Its legal in some respects aswell


I get what you mean, and it is true to some extent. But what you would profit from the most would be to open up a Pool and collect your 2% in the long run. Same with an exchange (which I think you are overlooking how difficult it is to get to that 'hefty' volume. Regulation will come in the US in time, when I watched the hearings I felt very optimistic about the process, seems to be 'just enough' regulation to offer some consumer protections but not too heavy that it will destroy the currency. We shall see though.


----------



## Crizume

Here is a great summary of the events that have transpired for those unaware or that are going to wake up.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1yvdcd/heres_a_summary_of_what_has_happened_over_the/


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I get what you mean, and it is true to some extent. But what you would profit from the most would be to open up a Pool and collect your 2% in the long run. Same with an exchange (which I think you are overlooking how difficult it is to get to that 'hefty' volume. Regulation will come in the US in time, when I watched the hearings I felt very optimistic about the process, seems to be 'just enough' regulation to offer some consumer protections but not too heavy that it will destroy the currency. We shall see though.


In the long run yes for someone who has morals, they would be very happy 2% & contribute to the crypto community really.

Its not really hard to get a hefty volume these days tbh, not with all the new alts & small time exchanges popping up to cater for them.

Join my pool http://korruptedkaosstoleallyourcoins.ru









I have such a Kriminal mind lol! sorry


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> In the long run yes for someone who has morals, they would be very happy 2% & contribute to the crypto community really.
> 
> Its not really hard to get a hefty volume these days tbh, not with all the new alts & small time exchanges popping up to cater for them.
> 
> Join my pool http://korruptedkaosstoleallyourcoins.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have such a Kriminal mind lol! sorry


Hey! The link doesn't work. I want moar coinzzzz gimme dem coinzzzz.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hey! The link doesn't work. I want moar coinzzzz gimme dem coinzzzz.


Those damn hackers! they must of ddos'd it & stole them all









sorry guys! we will have to close the site now until we can reopen in the future.









Quick to the bankmobeel.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Overall profitability is down over the board, even disregarding the BTC crashing atm.
> 
> ROI for me used to be about 60 days with some smart mining and almost instant selling, now its almost twice that : /.
> 
> Me so sad. Also, I dont see BTC crashing to 465 like something completely strange tbh... it was down at 120 last year and uppsed to 1000% that. Hell Ill be right happy if we reach 4650 bucks this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LTC is down to $12 at the moment, yet difficulty remains close to 3500. Something's gotta give.


----------



## Minusorange

I knew this was likely happen, I'm just disappointed BTC didn't fall lower than it has as I wanted to get some really cheap but I'll be buying some anyway as this price is still decent.

Let's be realistic here folks, the majority of folk who have a clue about the market knew this was going to happen at some point I'm just surprised it's happened this soon I was expecting it in a few weeks,


----------



## kskwerl

Is this the end of bitcoin?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Grrrr.... just spent some time installing Windows 8.1 to see if I can get the 5th card detected. No dice... I'm wondering if it is a faulty riser. I need to update to some USB risers, too bad BTC is in the toilet....


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Is this the end of bitcoin?


No it's just a blip on the radar

Wait until Wall St wakes up, imagine prices will fall some more before leveling out. Then over the course of the next few months it's going to steadily rise again, now is the perfect time to invest in the coin.

This is of course purely based on the assumption that gox is indeed bankrupt and it's not some ruse as there has been no official statement just an announcement from other exchanges so it's probably true but it might not be


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> No it's just a blip on the radar
> 
> Wait until Wall St wakes up, imagine prices will fall some more before leveling out. Then over the course of the next few months it's going to steadily rise again, now is the perfect time to invest in the coin.
> 
> This is of course purely based on the assumption that gox is indeed bankrupt and it's not some ruse as there has been no official statement just an announcement from other exchanges so it's probably true but it might not be


I don't understand what might not be true?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Grrrr.... just spent some time installing Windows 8.1 to see if I can get the 5th card detected. No dice... I'm wondering if it is a faulty riser. I need to update to some USB risers, too bad BTC is in the toilet....


What board are you on? can always try swapping out the riser with one you know works and see if the other card stops working.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I don't understand what might not be true?


It may not be true that Mt Gox is running off with peoples coins... The site may have just gone down for other causes, setting in panic in the BTC community. Realistically they probably are doing something shady but the BTC will recover... Oh and this will not be the last time BTC crashes if it does recover, This is a not so un-regular occurrence with everyone being so panic-y


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I don't understand what might not be true?


Gox's insolvency which is causing all this falling of BTC prices.

Until there is an official announcement from either an insolvency company taking control of the case or from Gox themselves then it's just purely speculation

Either way if you want to make some easy money over the next few months BTC is definitely worth buying at its current prices, I'm holding off for a few hours waiting for the US traders to wake up and see if they panic sell causing prices to fall even more


----------



## kskwerl

Does the difficulty go down when the price drops?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Does the difficulty go down when the price drops?


It's kind of true but difficulty is relative to how much hash is being thrown on a coin, fewer miners = less difficulty

This is why you see coins fluctuate so much on a site like coinwarz because of multipools switching different coins so often


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That feeling when you're all prepped for a coin launch / mining a coin no one is hiking the diff on.
> 
> <3


Umm! What coin might that be???


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Umm! What coin might that be???


the coin I _was_ mining previously was PTS, but amd owners wrecked that for me haha. Atm, I'm mining YAC while I wait for a coin that I'm tracking to launch. I'm not really keen on announcing it on OCN threads, but I'm happy to let you know via PM a bit closer to its launch.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> the coin I _was_ mining previously was PTS, but amd owners wrecked that for me haha. Atm, I'm mining YAC while I wait for a coin that I'm tracking to launch. I'm not really keen on announcing it on OCN threads, but I'm happy to let you know via PM a bit closer to its launch.


I do appreciate that, I was curious to see what you might say. I didn't really expect you to announce the world the quiet coin you were keeping in your pocket.









I know it was hyped and its launch yesterday was less than spectacular, and after my initial jumping off the coin, I decided to give Ruby coin another try later last night and so far I've found two blocks with my 3300Kh/s rigs and I've sent 30 coins to the market this morning, and the next 30 I'm going to keep stashed in my wallet for a little while and I might just mine this thing, selling a little, stashing a little for a few days here to see if it pans out to be anything. I've got a working pool, wallet and exchange and that's about 40% of what I like to see when I mine a coin, it always helps when the pieces work, even though they didn't at launch and was a big part of why I jumped off. I hate mining a coin that I have to babysit in order to mine it.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hmm, should of sold my BTC at 800CAD a few days ago to buy more GPUs. Now I have a few useless BTCs and no new hardware to play with.

I got a EVGA 780i, but it won't display output. Got an i3 3225 from an OCNer, but it's a multi locked chip on a BCLK lock mobo so yeah...


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hmm, should of sold my BTC at 800CAD a few days ago to buy more GPUs. Now I have a few useless BTCs and no new hardware to play with.
> 
> I got a EVGA 780i, but it won't display output. Got an i3 3225 from an OCNer, but it's a multi locked chip on a BCLK lock mobo so yeah...


8:10 AM (EST) and already it's not such a great day. However, it appears that Mt. Gox is finally done, now maybe the markets can start repairing themselves.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> 8:10 AM (EST) and already it's not such a great day. However, it appears that Mt. Gox is finally done, now maybe the markets can start repairing themselves.


Haha don't be so sure

Only another hour to go for day traders to start the day on Wall street so we'll get a good idea of how prices will be, I'm still hoping for even cheaper prices before I buy but come 3pm I'm going to be making my first btc investments


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Someone put up a 260BTC buy order on MCXBux. Nuff said.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Someone put up a 260BTC buy order on MCXBux. Nuff said.


I mean who doesn't have 100k+ sitting around


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Someone put up a 260BTC buy order on MCXBux. Nuff said.


I don't understand 257BTC for coins which can only upgrade your mcx account or payban people, why so much ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I don't understand 257BTC for coins which can only upgrade your mcx account or payban people, why so much ?


Supposedly, 1 MCXBux = 1 USD. In an event of a major BTC crash, you sell your BTC into Bux in the first sign of crash and change Bux back to BTC at the end of the crash. That way BTC can go from 1000 to 200 and you don't lose that much.


----------



## inedenimadam

btc is low, but we saw it low like this a couple weeks ago. I am not a market analyst, but surely this is not the end of btc. I am however glad that I cashed all my btc to precious metals right before this droop.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Supposedly, 1 MCXBux = 1 USD. In an event of a major BTC crash, you sell your BTC into Bux in the first sign of crash and change Bux back to BTC at the end of the crash. That way BTC can go from 1000 to 200 and you don't lose that much.


Hmm that's interesting, I was hoping it was Max Keiser buying them to chat ban all the trolls trying to devalue Maxcoin by telling everyone the coin has forked


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> btc is low, but we saw it low like this a couple weeks ago. I am not a market analyst, but surely this is not the end of btc. I am however glad that I cashed all my btc to precious metals right before this droop.


IT IS THE END I TELL YOU!

nah seriously, its not lol, but the whole thing is in a sorry state of affairs right now. it actually looks as though its recovering right now tbh.

http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd

some are eating up cheap BTC anyway. hopefully that's the worst of it now & it will be £600+ by tomorrow









I told you im just scaremongering lol, who here was like







noooooooooo


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> btc is low, but we saw it low like this a couple weeks ago. I am not a market analyst, but surely this is not the end of btc. I am however glad that I cashed all my btc to precious metals right before this droop.
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS THE END I TELL YOU!
> 
> nah seriously, its not lol, but the whole thing is in a sorry state of affairs right now. it actually looks as though its recovering right now tbh.
> 
> http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd
> 
> some are eating up cheap BTC anyway. hopefully that's the worst of it now & it will be £600+ by tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you im just scaremongering lol, who here was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noooooooooo
Click to expand...











All I care about is "would I spend more on gold, than I would on the hardware+electricity to mine crpytos to buy gold". As long as that line remains out of the red, I will hold while we are down and spend when we ride high.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Really huh? all scrypt coins will hit 0? That's depressing to hear. So should I just not waste my time with my little 500 KH/s rig?


I think what will happen when _decent_ scrypt ASICs appear on the scene as something similar to what is happening to cryptos right now in the Gox wake... there will be a great culling and many coins will indeed hit 0. But that will only happen to coins that should have already been at that level to begin with. When all the scam coins and unused clone coins die off... the only ones that will be left will be those with broad adoption and strong communities backing them. I expect that LTC, DOGE, WDC and perhaps one or two others will be just fine - in fact, I would expect them to see gains of 300-400% during that time. They will no longer be able to be mined by GPUs - but unlike many I believe that is actually just fine. Whether a coin lives or dies has nothing to do with the success of miners - who for the most part just dump those coins they mine anyway. A coins real value is determined by the people that SPEND them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No, it's just beginning.
> 
> MtGox was a plague on cryptos, and I'm going to look at the crash that follows their collapse as a purge that is far better than allowing a cancer to fester.


THIS. Times a million actually.

I'm hoping for a drop to $100 (despite the fact that my own BTC holdings will be worth less than a decent car once again) since at that point I'm back to being interested in throwing some fiat into it. It will recover, it will go back to a good value eventually - but the sooner that the whale speculators move on to something else, the better off we will all be in the long run.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd


I find http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/currency/EUR.html to be better because it lets you find the cheapest & most expensive exchange for buying selling.

Currently trying to work out if it's cheaper for me to buy in $'s, Euro's or £'s from of the cheaper exchanges.

Vircurex has best prices at the moment but haven't dealt with them so no idea how long it takes for deposits, if it takes days then I'm better off just buying off localbitcoin


----------



## barkinos98

I heard MtGox is dead???
What good would this do as per some people wanting this?


----------



## utnorris

Back up to $540. It might actually be a good thing if a lot of folks panic and sell their hardware. I wouldn't mind picking up 8 290x's at $250 a pop.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Man sure would be nice if BTC hit $100 bucks. I would be able to hold a few for when it bounces back up.


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Back up to $540. It might actually be a good thing if a lot of folks panic and sell their hardware. I wouldn't mind picking up 8 290x's at $250 a pop.


This only can occur if bitcoin crashes to $0.001 usd

Everyone will want to sell their GPU and their price will go way under MSRP. but right now people should start thinking selling at a low lost.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I heard MtGox is dead???
> What good would this do as per some people wanting this?


MtGox has been floundering around and dragging BTC prices down for weeks now, not to mention all their issues and spreading of FUD for months before that. With MtGox out of the way, the markets will likely return to a reasonable level, which is great for both miner's profitability and the attractiveness of crypto to investors.


----------



## lacrossewacker

GTX 780
GTX 670
~60 Intel Cores (Sandy) added up
280X
290 (if i can get it to work)

LTC or Dodge or both?


----------



## utnorris

$555, pump up and away.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> GTX 780
> GTX 670
> ~60 Intel Cores (Sandy) added up
> 280X
> 290 (if i can get it to work)
> 
> LTC or Dodge or both?


Im doing both. My goal by end of year is to have 1.5m Doge and as much litecoin as I can get. I agree with what Digi said, that asics will only help the value of these coins. Makes sense, as long as doge can survive the "culling" which i think it can do considering its popularity and growth so far.


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im doing both. My goal by end of year is to have 1.5m Doge and as much litecoin as I can get. I agree with what Digi said, that asics will only help the value of these coins. Makes sense, as long as doge can survive the "culling" which i think it can do considering its popularity and growth so far.


And I'm here all proud of my 25k doge XD
dat 380kh/s is killing me XD


----------



## Dimaggio1103

double post.


----------



## rickyman0319

dual 290(non x) for doge or one each on doge and litecoin.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Just for some perspective thanks to last month on BTC-e:



Granted, the fallout isn't necessarily over - but we're still well within the margin on the current downward trend. Based on the combination of technical and emotional factors I don't see the bottom happening until at least $450 and possibly lower... but there's a big difference between going from $645 to $510 in a few hours and going from $800 to $115 in a few minutes. Of course, there were many that were sitting on piles of fiat that made the flash-crash exactly that... and a few were lucky enough to gobble up every single BTC dumped at those low prices - so equilibrium returned quickly.

There has been some time that people have been able to withdraw fiat from Gox... and I know many who did so. Some of that money has already found it's way onto bitstamp, BTC-e and others... Huobi just moved back into uptrend territory... and if the Chinese aren't selling but rather buying - then you know it's not going to die any time soon.


----------



## incog

Just curious, my guiminer shows me I have a certain hashrate, but the pool I'm working out sometimes shows more or less. in this case, consistently more. why?

Oh and why is % higher than 100 red? http://i.imgur.com/ZEinVf4.png


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> BTC will implode in 5 4 3 2 1


Dunno about you but I bought a handful of coins at $430. I'm actually happy Gox is dead. It's been really hurting prices lately.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Just curious, my guiminer shows me I have a certain hashrate, but the pool I'm working out sometimes shows more or less. in this case, consistently more. why?
> 
> Oh and why is % higher than 100 red? http://i.imgur.com/ZEinVf4.png


look at the expected vs actual shares. eg expected 300000 actual 1200000 so its %400. its how many shares are submitted to find a block compared to how many there should be based on the difficulty. its a measure of luck.

pool hashrate is based on nothing but share rate. if all of a sudden 10 blocks are found in two minutes, chances are there isnt enough time for you to submit a share before you work on a new block. therefore the pool registers a low hashrate.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Just for some perspective thanks to last month on BTC-e:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, the fallout isn't necessarily over - but we're still well within the margin on the current downward trend. Based on the combination of technical and emotional factors I don't see the bottom happening until at least $450 and possibly lower... but there's a big difference between going from $645 to $510 in a few hours and going from $800 to $115 in a few minutes. Of course, there were many that were sitting on piles of fiat that made the flash-crash exactly that... and a few were lucky enough to gobble up every single BTC dumped at those low prices - so equilibrium returned quickly.
> 
> There has been some time that people have been able to withdraw fiat from Gox... and I know many who did so. Some of that money has already found it's way onto bitstamp, BTC-e and others... Huobi just moved back into uptrend territory... and if the Chinese aren't selling but rather buying - then you know it's not going to die any time soon.


I'd argue that that "downtrend" was Gox pulling prices down as it tumbled from 900 down to 100 over the course of a month. If you compared the graphs, a lot of the major drops were caused by massive selloffs from Gox which spread doubt in bitcoin and thus pulled the other exchanges down. With Gox out of the picture, I expect a nice correction back up to $600 by probably the end of the week if not next week.

Don't quote me on that but I bought a few coins coins last night with that expectation.


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'd argue that that "downtrend" was Gox pulling prices down as it tumbled from 900 down to 100 over the course of a month. If you compared the graphs, a lot of the major drops were caused by massive selloffs from Gox which spread doubt in bitcoin and thus pulled the other exchanges down. With Gox out of the picture, I expect a nice correction back up to $600 by probably the end of the week if not next week.
> 
> Don't quote me on that but I bought a few coins coins last night with that expectation.


I wish you good luck on your bet, after all, it's all about being lucky or not


----------



## SuprUsrStan

In fact, we're up $100 since I bought in last night. The upward correction might already be starting.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'd argue that that "downtrend" was Gox pulling prices down as it tumbled from 900 down to 100. If you compared the graphs, a lot of the major drops were caused by massive selloffs from Gox which spread doubt in bitcoin and thus pulled the other exchanges down. With Gox out of the picture, I expect a nice correction back up to $600 by probably the end of the week if not next week.
> 
> Don't quote me on that but I bought a few coins coins last night with that expectation.


completely. as far as im concerned Gox is the cancer thats killing bitcoins. its not the biggest exchange, so why does it control the prices?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abs.exe*
> 
> I wish you good luck on your bet, after all, it's all about being lucky or not


Fair enough, I'll admit it's nothing more than a bet and gamble but I'm honestly pretty happy about Gox going away, I'm willing to try my luck.


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Fair enough, I'll admit it's nothing more than a bet and gamble but I'm honestly pretty happy about Gox going away, I'm willing to try my luck.


IMO worse case scenario you lose a few hundred $ and that's it. Best case scenario, you wake up in 4 years with $32 000 000 worth of various coins lol.
That's why I'm stacking everything I can without looking at the current market, because all that matters to me is in 3-8 years from now.
I keep mining, I eat the electricity bill and wait lol


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> completely. as far as im concerned Gox is the cancer thats killing bitcoins. its not the biggest exchange, so why does it control the prices?


Between bots trading based on what other exchanges are doing, people are also trying to anticipate what the market is going, everything gets intertwined.The exchanges are separate identities and MtGox being one of the smaller exchanges, but it still has an impact on other exchanges. Bots try to anticipate the people and people try to anticipate the market thus when Gox takes a $100 dollar plunge, you get a knee jerk reaction that should not have occurred at all. Expectation and speculation causes all of the exchanges to affect each other since bitcoin trading is all based on speculation anyway.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Dunno about you but I bought a handful of coins at $430. I'm actually happy Gox is dead. It's been really hurting prices lately.


I would not buy any bitcoins ever lol, why would I when I can mine for them?

the market is so volatile to & well I would sooner spend my money on something physical like silver/gold/platinum as an investment than virtual currency









looks like that $400 dip was the worst of it tbh. idk but it should recover now hopefully?

needs a day or two now to see if that downward spiral is over lol. it could just as easily turn again with any more fiascos.

Is anybody having problems with BTC-E, also has anyone on coinex had to password reset?

ive been riding the Smartcoin pump, but for some reason I couldn't log in just now? had to pass reset! Strange?


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I would not buy any bitcoins ever lol, *why would I when I can mine for them?*
> 
> the market is so volatile to & well I would sooner spend my money on something physical like silver/gold/platinum as an investment than virtual currency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like that $400 dip was the worst of it tbh. idk but it should recover now hopefully?
> 
> needs a day or two now to see if that downward spiral is over lol. it could just as easily turn again with any more fiascos.
> 
> Is anybody having problems with BTC-E, also has anyone on coinex had to password reset?
> 
> ive been riding the Smartcoin pump, but for some reason I couldn't log in just now? had to pass reset! Strange?


Mining them is still paying for them, you're just taking longer to do so. Power bills and such.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Mining them is still paying for them, you're just taking longer to do so. Power bills and such.


yeah but im not risking heavy amounts of $£$£$.

say I bought bitcoins @ $400 & it crashed to $50 with no sign of recovering soon?









Mining I would of lost a few days of electric. I don't hold any BTC I have for to long I just dump at a decent price.

once its at £380 to £400 I will do it again lol.

each to there own methods & all that


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I would not buy any bitcoins ever lol, why would I when I can mine for them?
> 
> the market is so volatile to & well I would sooner spend my money on something physical like silver/gold/platinum as an investment than virtual currency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like that $400 dip was the worst of it tbh. idk but it should recover now hopefully?
> 
> needs a day or two now to see if that downward spiral is over lol. it could just as easily turn again with any more fiascos.
> 
> Is anybody having problems with BTC-E, also has anyone on coinex had to password reset?
> 
> ive been riding the Smartcoin pump, but for some reason I couldn't log in just now? had to pass reset! Strange?


Lets assume you build a rig with four R9 290 for $3,000 that can mine altcoins equivalent to 1 bitcoin a month. Factor in a power draw of 1200w and a power cost of $0.12 per KWh, you're monthly electricity bill is about $100 per month.

*It would take you between 4 to 5 months to break even with a bitcoin price of $600 to $700. That basically means you bought 4 to 5 bitcoins at market price over the course of 4 to 5 months.
*

Assuming you already own four R9 290's or you're calculating your operating cost after the initial break even, it's still equivalent to buying a bitcoin for $100 every month. The overall building of your system and operating it for 12 months assuming prices stay exactly the same, you're paying (3,000(equipment) + 1200(power))/ 12 coins = $350 per coin. That's still cost.

I just bought $430 per coin and a handful of them too. That's really not that different from mining....


----------



## barkinos98

How do you guys still mine doge i dont get...
It has low rates, and difficulty is very high compared to other coins.
Like, why not find an easy coin and mine the hell out of it to profit more?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Does anyone know where I can find a Window version of cgminer 3.7.2 since it is no longer available from Kolivas?


----------



## lacrossewacker

What should I use as a BTC wallet in combination with clevermining.com?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a Window version of cgminer 3.7.2 since it is no longer available from Kolivas?


Get this version of cgminer: cgminer-3.7.2-mp0.04-sj0.02-ut0.02-int0.0


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> CGminer 3.7.2 patch which implements functionality to automatically search for the best GPU engine clock and MEMORY speeds.
> 
> This patch basically implements an automated graphics card tuning feature.
> 
> It takes ages to find the optimal settings, but the good news is that you'll be hashing while it's doing it (unless your GPU hangs, which is a very real possibility).
> 
> Here are some hints for using the patch:
> 
> First, figure out your maximum GPU and MEM clock speeds that your card will reliably run at. Don't worry about the hash rate too much, just focus on what your card can handle in terms of over-clocking.
> 
> Once you know where you card will run happily and (probably won't) hang/freeze/crash/etc, you can use the Ultratune patch to tune your card automatically.
> 
> To use the patch, compile CGminer with the patch (or download the provided Windows build) and start CGminer as you usually would.
> 
> Press 'G' for GPU Settings, then 'C' for Change, then 'U' for Ultratune.
> 
> Once you do that you'll be asked a number of questions about minimum and maximum speeds for the GPU and MEM. Fill in your minimums and maximums (the smaller the range the quicker you'll find your optimum speeds). If you set values too high, your GPU will eventually hang when Ultratune over clocks it too far. There are no safe-guards in this patch. It will do exactly what you tell it to do. If you tell it your GPU can run at 2000 MHz, it'll try it. So be sensible. Try to find your highest stable settings before using the patch.
> 
> My personal experience with 280X OC editions is that you'l probably be able to clock the GPU up to 1100 MHz and the MEM to about 1750 MHz. So you can try those settings and if your card hangs, reduce them by 10MHz or so at a time until it runs without problems, then use Ultratune to do the rest of the work for you.
> 
> Ultratune is one of those sort of things that you run when you have lots of time to spare. So set it up, hope it doesn't hang your system and then go to bed. Hopefully you'll wake up to a GPU performing very well, or at least acceptably. You can manually fine-tune after using the Ultratune patch if you feel it necessary.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Lets assume you build a rig with four R9 290 for $3,000 that can mine altcoins equivalent to 1 bitcoin a month. Factor in a power draw of 1200w and a power cost of $0.12 per KWh, you're monthly electricity bill is about $100 per month.
> 
> *It would take you between 4 to 5 months to break even with a bitcoin price of $600 to $700. That basically means you bought 4 to 5 bitcoins at market price over the course of 4 to 5 months.
> *
> 
> Assuming you already own four R9 290's or you're calculating your operating cost after the initial break even, it's still equivalent to buying a bitcoin for $100 every month. The overall building of your system and operating it for 12 months assuming prices stay exactly the same, you're paying (3,000(equipment) + 1200(power))/ 12 coins = $350 per coin. That's still cost.
> 
> I just bought $430 per coin and a handful of them too. That's really not that different from mining....


I haven't invested a single £ into crypto's or equipment. most equipment I have was paid for from btc. I already had the 7990's system?

everything is already paid for & as far as im concerned im already way infront. as for paying electricity well its not exactly a lot really.

on a week to week basis what will I lose really. nothing! im already way infront!

even at this current price the cost of electricity to the value of what I can mine is still double the profit.

you bought bitcoins @ $430 & you would need BTC price to be $860 to give the same 100+% return.

I have trust issues with all CC's









Hence im not looking to invest, im just doing it to abuse it while its here


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> How do you guys still mine doge i dont get...
> It has low rates, and difficulty is very high compared to other coins.
> Like, why not find an easy coin and mine the hell out of it to profit more?


Its not what its worth now, its what its worth when all the other coins fail in a year or so. The point atleast for me is to mine what will explode with popularity, not whats gonna make a few bucks now.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'd argue that that "downtrend" was Gox pulling prices down as it tumbled from 900 down to 100 over the course of a month. If you compared the graphs, a lot of the major drops were caused by massive selloffs from Gox which spread doubt in bitcoin and thus pulled the other exchanges down. With Gox out of the picture, I expect a nice correction back up to $600 by probably the end of the week if not next week.
> 
> Don't quote me on that but I bought a few coins coins last night with that expectation.


I think that's a very safe bet... I'm still holding off for the final announcement as I expect Gox to try to assuage fears a little longer until their true exit strategy (like new identities and moving to a country without extradition) can be fully implemented. My guess is they're sitting on a $100M+ shortfall and they fully understand that people _will_ be murdered for that kind of loss.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abs.exe*
> 
> IMO worse case scenario you lose a few hundred $ and that's it. Best case scenario, you wake up in 4 years with $32 000 000 worth of various coins lol.
> That's why I'm stacking everything I can without looking at the current market, because all that matters to me is in 3-8 years from now.
> I keep mining, I eat the electricity bill and wait lol


Exactly. Although I definitely believe there will be gains (possibly even significant ones) I think you're being way too optimistic with your 'best case scenario' but I sure hope you're right! I personally can't see BTC ever getting anywhere close to the $10K/BTC range myself. At that point most 'normal' purchases will be measured in Satoshi and many things will require fractions not even handled by the wallet at this point (not to mention that a .001 BTC 'service charge' will be $10). I can eventually see the entire crypto market reaching hundreds of billions in USD... but BTC itself I think it's much less likely. For any nominal investment at this point (mining or fiat for that matter) to turn into millions, would have to see a 20K% gain or more - and the crypto market would have a market cap larger than the current GDP of the US.

But hey, here's to hoping!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Mining them is still paying for them, you're just taking longer to do so. Power bills and such.


This. Also it all depends on time... even with prices high... it takes at least 4-6 weeks to even pay for the GPU itself... then another week to pay for the electricity during that time. During the recent price declines this is perfectly fine as you'll start realizing a return at a lower price... but the exact same gains could also be realized by simply using a dollar-cost-average acquisition of the underlying crypto itself.

If it takes you a week to earn an extra $100 then mining is definitely a better way of going - except for the fact it takes a month's disposable income to buy that first GPU. On the other hand if it takes you and hour or two to earn that extra $100... then you're likely to spend as much time managing your mining operation (and hopping pools/coins to chase the most profitable) as well as exchanging them into whatever you actually wanted - than your going to clear in mining profits. Obviously, if you can still easily make the extra _and_ spend the additional time mining then doing _both_ will net the largest gains... but also require the largest investment of time+assets.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I haven't invested a single £ into crypto's or equipment. most equipment I have was paid for from btc. I already had the 7990's system?
> 
> *everything is already paid for & as far as im concerned im already way infront. as for paying electricity well its not exactly a lot really.
> 
> on a week to week basis what will I lose really. nothing! im already way infront!*
> 
> even at this current price the cost of electricity to the value of what I can mine is still double the profit.
> 
> you bought bitcoins @ $430 & you would need BTC price to be $860 to give the same 100+% return.
> 
> I have trust issues with all CC's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence im not looking to invest, im just doing it to abuse it while its here


That's one way of looking at it, but it doesn't change the fact that you're using equipment you bought with money to convert to bitcoins. You could make the argument that you'd by a quad R9 290 system for the purpose of gaming but it'd be mining 90% of the time thus it's already paid off because it's purpose is gaming.

Either way, it doesn't change the fact that you're spending at least $100 dollars per bitcoin in electricity which is what it works out to be if you got an efficient system. That's not a bad exchange but by no means is that "free"


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What board are you on? can always try swapping out the riser with one you know works and see if the other card stops working.


I have a spare riser I can try. The more important issue is now that I can't even mine under Windows 8.1. It either crashes for no reason an hour or two into mining. Or freezes when I try to start forcing a hard reboot.

I tried installing Ubuntu but I just got a blank screen with my cursor after selecting "install Ubuntu." Using a USB and I used the recommended program to create the USB boot drive.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I think that's a very safe bet... I'm still holding off for the final announcement as I expect Gox to try to assuage fears a little longer until their true exit strategy (like new identities and moving to a country without extradition) can be fully implemented. My guess is they're sitting on a $100M+ shortfall and they fully understand that *people will be murdered for that kind of loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


People have killed for much less. Not to mention, it's BITCOIN we're talking about here and people are sitting on MILLIONS of dollars worth of coins too...

Bitcoin
Anonymity
Tor
Deepnet
Silk Road
.
.
.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's one way of looking at it, but it doesn't change the fact that you're using equipment you bought with money to convert to bitcoins. You could make the argument that you'd by a quad R9 290 system for the purpose of gaming but it'd be mining 90% of the time thus it's already paid off because it's purpose is gaming.
> 
> Either way, it doesn't change the fact that you're spending at least $100 dollars per bitcoin in electricity which is what it works out to be if you got an efficient system. That's not a bad exchange but by no means is that "free"


it does all depend how you look at it really. stop saying about 290's I don't want any







are you trying to sell me some









if I stop mining because it loses value I still have a gaming rig so that is actually not a loss really is it, it still has purpose. where as if your investing fiat into bitcoins what will you have if it collapses?

my point is basically mining is a better ROI,less risky & the electricity to BTC price is better than purchasing them.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> it does all depend how you look at it really. stop saying about 290's I don't want any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to sell me some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I stop mining because it loses value I still have a gaming rig so that is actually not a loss really is it, it still has purpose. where as if your investing fiat into bitcoins what will you have if it collapses?
> 
> my point is basically mining is a better ROI,less risky & the electricity to BTC price is better than purchasing them.


Look at it from a Tax stand point.. Its all capital gains so your taxed heavily.. As a trader any profit gets taxed..

If you are a miner.. you write off the hardware, electricity, internet, rent for the space.. then anything over the cost for operation that is profit gets taxed.. So at the end of the day when you call it quits you get hardware.. and maybe get to pay a portion of your rent through mining long with the internet

I am not in a position to say that what I am saying above is 100% fact.. I just read a few articles on it from Forbes this morning as I am concerned myself.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Look at it from a Tax stand point.. Its all capital gains so your taxed heavily.. As a trader any profit gets taxed..
> 
> If you are a miner.. you write off the hardware, electricity, internet, rent for the space.. then anything over the cost for operation that is profit gets taxed.. So at the end of the day when you call it quits you get hardware.. and maybe get to pay a portion of your rent through mining long with the internet
> 
> I am not in a position to say that what I am saying above is 100% fact.. I just read a few articles on it from Forbes this morning as I am concerned myself.


Trust me on this point... quit now. You will never succeed in anything but a lot of wasted keystrokes.









Don't get me wrong... I agree with you 100% - but been there and done that... and you're barking up the wrong tree my friend.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> How do you guys still mine doge i dont get...
> It has low rates, and difficulty is very high compared to other coins.
> Like, why not find an easy coin and mine the hell out of it to profit more?


easy like what?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Look at it from a Tax stand point.. Its all capital gains so your taxed heavily.. As a trader any profit gets taxed..
> 
> If you are a miner.. you write off the hardware, electricity, internet, rent for the space.. then anything over the cost for operation that is profit gets taxed.. So at the end of the day when you call it quits you get hardware.. and maybe get to pay a portion of your rent through mining long with the internet
> 
> I am not in a position to say that what I am saying above is 100% fact.. I just read a few articles on it from Forbes this morning as I am concerned myself.


Screw tax!

if your clever enough you can dodge that all day.

If you was earning that much from it to worry you, or you somehow you get caught out!
id happily do the 2 years inside for fraud & make sure no assets were in my name & that little nest egg was waiting for me when I come out









seriously talking from experience knowing people who have done it. I would do 2 years for £2,000,000 in dodged taxes.

even at the lower level whats to stop you from purchasing goods with BTC and reselling it slighty undervalue locally with no tax or anything involved.
just cash sales to people! who would know?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Trust me on this point... quit now. You will never succeed in anything but a lot of wasted keystrokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I agree with you 100% - but been there and done that... and you're barking up the wrong tree my friend.


I dont get it.. what do you mean? Do you mean my topic on taxing?

I honestly only think someone who got in the at the beginning will even be bothered by the IRS.. My $100-$200 deposits everyone once in awhile will probably go completely unnoticed.. but if for some odd reason they do.. I have a spread sheet for my electricity usage and hardware purchases and for the larger purchases I even have copies of the receipts in a holder.. I highly doubt I will pay off my hardware and electricity let a long actually gain anything..

I cash out through Coinbase.. haha oh they know.. But your right thats what I should be doing.. tigerdirect.. haha

Now if only btc would rebound to $650 already.. I have another $200 that I would like to collect before I get my electricity bill for the month..


----------



## incog

Hey Kaos, you've been piquing my curiosity for some time now, what cards do you have at the moment?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I dont get it.. what do you mean? Do you mean my topic on taxing?
> 
> I honestly only think someone who got in the at the beginning will even be bothered by the IRS.. My $100-$200 deposits everyone once in awhile will probably go completely unnoticed.. but if for some odd reason they do.. I have a spread sheet for my electricity usage and hardware purchases and for the larger purchases I even have copies of the receipts in a holder.. I highly doubt I will pay off my hardware and electricity let a long actually gain anything..


I think he means trying to get me to understand your point about taxes!

Me & Digicidal have very different opinions on the whole thing, as he has said before we are from different demographics.

he abides & conforms to the current system, I on the other hand just look for ways to abuse it


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Hey Kaos, you've been piquing my curiosity for some time now, what cards do you have at the moment?


the one's in my sig's?

I bought some 270's but sent them back yesterday. just waiting for credit now so I can look at some more powerful cards. 280's most likely.

I wasn't really happy with how many 270's I can have on that GD65. more hash from 280's per board


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> it does all depend how you look at it really. stop saying about 290's I don't want any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to sell me some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I stop mining because it loses value I still have a gaming rig so that is actually not a loss really is it, it still has purpose. where as if your investing fiat into bitcoins what will you have if it collapses?
> 
> my point is basically mining is a better ROI,less risky & the electricity to BTC price is better than purchasing them.


Sure I never said mining wasn't less risk. I was merely pointing out that it isn't what you were implying, free or almost free coins. Mining is trading the value of computational hardware and electrical costs for bitcoins over a long period of time. You accumulate bitcoins slowly but surely and if bitcoins were to crash you would still have a bunch of bitcoins on your hands even if you do mine for them.

On the other hand buying coins is just bypassing hardware and time for a less rate of return but you get the coins instantaneously and thus you're able to make a turnover much quicker. Of course, higher risk is involved.

There's no right or wrong answer. It's just the way things are. Certainly, anything to do with bitcoins isn't risk free.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Screw tax!
> 
> if your clever enough you can dodge that all day.


...and the one time you do get caught, it's HEAVY fines and/or prison time.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> ...and the one time you do get caught, it's HEAVY fines and/or prison time.


read the rest of the post?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> ...and the one time you do get caught, it's HEAVY fines and/or prison time.


Are you taxed on each sale, say from coinbase, or are you taxed on gross profit over the entire year? I would think if you filed as if it were a business, you would calculate gross profit but that apply for "trading"? IRS Bitcoin ambiguity is infuriating.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can somebody help me get a CPU miner setup for http://www.clevermining.com/start










I have my wallet ready


----------



## chronicfx

So I have had two friends text me articles about bitcoins imminent death in the coming future. Does anyone have any input on whether or not this holds any actual water?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So I have had two friends text me articles about bitcoins imminent death in the coming future. Does anyone have any input on whether or not this holds any actual water?


Who cares about future? Meanwhile they it hits 1K again or so im fine,i don't see myself caring anymore about cryptostuff in the future cause i will be focused on my life.

May be true,may not,who knows. You just have to wait.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I think he means trying to get me to understand your point about taxes!
> 
> Me & Digicidal have very different opinions on the whole thing, as he has said before we are from different demographics.
> 
> he abides & conforms to the current system, I on the other hand just look for ways to abuse it


haha I hear you.. For a cool 2 million I may due two years.. for what I actually stand to make.. oh ell no! The couple of grand I may make isnt even worth community service..









My cousin does his own taxes and you should see what this kid tries to write off because he thinks he's an accountant since he went to school for it.. I am like bro if they audit you, your going to be in trouble..

Some get lucky man and will get away with out.. With my luck I will be the guy who gets pinched over penny's..
To each there own.. Best of luck though.. It will be a long and interesting year (unless you started withdrawing last year)


----------



## lacrossewacker

minerd.exe -o stratum+tcp://useast.wafflepool.com:3333 -u MYBTCWALLETADDRESS -p d=128
pause

Looking at that, how can I set my number of threads???

I want to keep one cpu open

EDIT: "-t X"

The instructions said to have the "--scrypt" parameter....it doesn't work if I add that.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So I have had two friends text me articles about bitcoins imminent death in the coming future. Does anyone have any input on whether or not this holds any actual water?


no not really, its all scaremongering, just a way to scare people away so they can capitalize more.

imo its actually not that far from it, but that's just an opinion?

with national debts killing countrys left right & center. its only a matter of time before crypto's get targeted for undermining fiat money systems.

Time will tell, but its not over till its over, just be careful is all I can say


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> How do you guys still mine doge i dont get...
> It has low rates, and difficulty is very high compared to other coins.
> Like, why not find an easy coin and mine the hell out of it to profit more?
> 
> 
> 
> easy like what?
Click to expand...

miyav koyin for starters
(meowcoin)


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So I have had two friends text me articles about bitcoins imminent death in the coming future. Does anyone have any input on whether or not this holds any actual water?


Well we would need to see the articles to see if they hold any water right?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> no not really, its all scaremongering, just a way to scare people away so they can capitalize more.
> 
> imo its actually not that far from it, but that's just an opinion?
> 
> with national debts killing countrys left right & center. its only a matter of time before crypto's get targeted for undermining fiat money systems.
> 
> Time will tell, but its not over till its over, just be careful is all I can say


People are trying to talk me into dumping and buying back next week at a cheaper price. Mind you I have never sold a single coin in my last 4 months of mining. I am all hold, and not even set up on these sites. Have you thought about this at all?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Well we would need to see the articles to see if they hold any water right?


It was from CNN money. I don't see that as unlegit. Just maybe not as versed in the crypto trade as some of us are on the site.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> haha I hear you.. For a cool 2 million I may due two years.. for what I actually stand to make.. oh ell no! The couple of grand I may make isnt even worth community service..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin does his own taxes and you should see what this kid tries to write off because he thinks he's an accountant since he went to school for it.. I am like bro if they audit you, your going to be in trouble..
> 
> Some get lucky man and will get away with out.. With my luck I will be the guy who gets pinched over penny's..
> To each there own.. Best of luck though.. It will be a long and interesting year (unless you started withdrawing last year)


I wouldn't worry about are measly little amounts lol.

what I mean is if you had that much of it, I would deffo dodge the taxman at all costs.

Like digicidal supposedly has a fair chunk of bitcoin but doesn't want to cash it out in fear of the IRS coming after him & increasing the percentage he already pays.

I would if I was in his position certainly find a way to get at those gains & if your clever enough there would be no recourse to you at all.

third party? , buy goods with bitcoin. resell slighty undervalue for cash! put cash in safe! sit & laugh at the taxman & the banks!

seriously though its not that hard to dodge tax


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> It was from CNN money. I don't see that as unlegit. Just maybe not as versed in the crypto trade as some of us are on the site.


These anti Bitcoin articles pop-up everytime, they are sitting there waiting to be published, then fleshed out with fresh details when the fall happens, ignore them.


----------



## Deadboy90

Alrght I need a fresh start guys, what's everybody mining right now?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Alrght I need a fresh start guys, what's everybody mining right now?


Maxcoin... not amazingly profitable.. but the pools and exchanges are stable.. just not the worth of the coin haha..


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Alrght I need a fresh start guys, what's everybody mining right now?


I'm stackin me some meows


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> haha I hear you.. For a cool 2 million I may due two years.. for what I actually stand to make.. oh ell no! The couple of grand I may make isnt even worth community service..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin does his own taxes and you should see what this kid tries to write off because he thinks he's an accountant since he went to school for it.. I am like bro if they audit you, your going to be in trouble..
> 
> Some get lucky man and will get away with out.. With my luck I will be the guy who gets pinched over penny's..
> To each there own.. Best of luck though.. It will be a long and interesting year (unless you started withdrawing last year)


Now, if it were like 10 - 15 million worth in bitcoins, hell I might even consider revoking my US citizenship for that kind of money. Hongkong isn't a bad place to live


----------



## barkinos98

dude why stop at hong kong?








$15m is decent money to have decent houses around the world...


----------



## Deadboy90

Alright thanks. Anyone else? Are there any new coins on the horizon I should jump on?


----------



## tuffy12345

Anyone heard of coinmine.pw or hashcows? Friend just linked me to them, but I don't know much about them. My first thought is if they're so great, why do they have such low pool hashrates? Just not many people know about them, or a scam?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

This is the MtGox thousands of people traded on


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Anyone heard of coinmine.pw or hashcows? Friend just linked me to them, but I don't know much about them. My first thought is if they're so great, why do they have such low pool hashrates? Just not many people know about them, or a scam?


because middlecoin had the keys to the kingdom with distributed pool to btc, but that is changing. Hashcows I have heard good things about, but have not tried them myself. clevermining.com is another alternative that is working real well for me right now.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Are you taxed on each sale, say from coinbase, or are you taxed on gross profit over the entire year? I would think if you filed as if it were a business, you would calculate gross profit but that apply for "trading"? IRS Bitcoin ambiguity is infuriating.


Technically, you would be taxed on the profits of each transaction. It wouldn't be reported until the end of the year though. This can be simplified if you know your initial investment at the beginning of the year vs what it's worth at the end of the year. Keep in mind it only matters for transaction differences, not the overall value.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Technically, you would be taxed on the profits of each transaction. It wouldn't be reported until the end of the year though. This can be simplified if you know your initial investment at the beginning of the year vs what it's worth at the end of the year. Keep in mind it only matters for transaction differences, not the overall value.


In other words, gross profit made during the year?

Profits of each transaction assumes that you make money in every trade, unless you get a tax break in losses on trades.


----------



## barkinos98

Move to turkey!
You dont get taxed on your transactions unless its 100k TL ($45-50k) at once. Then you have the chance of getting into trouble, but until then no taxing!
Also electricity is about 7-8c per kwh, and if you're in ankara it gets cold as a frozen hell at winter and in summer it's survivable with an a/c....
great place for mining, practically


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> In other words, gross profit made during the year?
> 
> Profits of each transaction assumes that you make money in every trade, unless you get a tax break in losses on trades.


yep, but only for trades. So, say you mined only LTC for the year and didn't trade to another currency (including fiat), there's nothing to report. It's only when you trade to ANYTHING else, that it matters. It can get really complicated when doing multiple trades between the currencies, as you also need to do the calculations for their $ value.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Move to turkey!
> You dont get taxed on your transactions unless its 100k TL ($45-50k) at once. Then you have the chance of getting into trouble, but until then no taxing!
> Also electricity is about 7-8c per kwh, and if you're in ankara it gets cold as a frozen hell at winter and in summer it's survivable with an a/c....
> great place for mining, practically


you are saying the truth but elecrticity is around 0.19c with all taxes per kw in Turkey for home user


----------



## drnilly007

I am mining on my igpu and dgpu. Do I put them on the same worker or is each one a separate worker? same for multi dGPU setups?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I am mining on my igpu and dgpu. Do I put them on the same worker or is each one a separate worker? same for multi dGPU setups?


what iGPU? Intel?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Move to turkey!
> You dont get taxed on your transactions unless its 100k TL ($45-50k) at once. Then you have the chance of getting into trouble, but until then no taxing!
> Also electricity is about 7-8c per kwh, and if you're in ankara it gets cold as a frozen hell at winter and in summer it's survivable with an a/c....
> great place for mining, practically


my mother practically lives in turkey in icmeler. she might aswell lol. she spends more time there than here









I always get cheap Duty free lol









but if i was doing a $100m heist like Mark karpeles. I think I would find a little island in the Mediterranean or panama!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Move to turkey!
> You dont get taxed on your transactions unless its 100k TL ($45-50k) at once. Then you have the chance of getting into trouble, but until then no taxing!
> Also electricity is about 7-8c per kwh, and if you're in ankara it gets cold as a frozen hell at winter and in summer it's survivable with an a/c....
> great place for mining, practically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are saying the truth but elecrticity is around 0.19c with all taxes per kw in Turkey for home user
Click to expand...

wait really?
we recently got a notice from the guy who keeps track of the neighborhood saying electric costs would be dropped to 7-8c when the whole apartment would change its user type from normal to something...
but yeah its still decently cheap as it sounds








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Move to turkey!
> You dont get taxed on your transactions unless its 100k TL ($45-50k) at once. Then you have the chance of getting into trouble, but until then no taxing!
> Also electricity is about 7-8c per kwh, and if you're in ankara it gets cold as a frozen hell at winter and in summer it's survivable with an a/c....
> great place for mining, practically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mother practically lives in turkey in icmeler. she might aswell lol. she spends more time there than here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always get cheap Duty free lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if i was doing a $100m heist like Mark karpeles. I think I would find a little island in the Mediterranean or panama!
Click to expand...

Well yeah, heist wise anywhere which does not have 4 sides covered by sea might be worse


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wait really?
> we recently got a notice from the guy who keeps track of the neighborhood saying electric costs would be dropped to 7-8c when the whole apartment would change its user type from normal to something...
> but yeah its still decently cheap as it sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah, heist wise anywhere which does not have 4 sides covered by sea might be worse


hehe! ya know maritime law & jurisdiction would be a big factor!

jump in speedboat! travel 100 miles of coast. haha you cant do nothing! wave them goodbye with your butt!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hehe! ya know maritime law & jurisdiction would be a big factor!
> 
> jump in speedboat! travel 100 miles of coast. haha you cant do nothing! wave them goodbye with your butt!


Less talking more planning on what were mining next!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Less talking more planning on what were mining next!


im mining tunnels to all the local cash machines & banks!

my ROI should be epic!









ok ok! serious Business now people


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> im mining tunnels to all the local cash machines & banks!
> 
> my ROI should be epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok! serious Business now people


Can I come???


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Can I come???


only if your code name is moley?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> only if your code name is moley?


It is now. LOL


----------



## korruptedkaos

pretty funny some guys actually did this near me. they earned less than minimum wage doing it lol

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/9014449/Thieves-dig-100ft-tunnel-to-reach-cash-machine.html


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wait really?
> we recently got a notice from the guy who keeps track of the neighborhood saying electric costs would be dropped to 7-8c when the whole apartment would change its user type from normal to something...
> but yeah its still decently cheap as it sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah, heist wise anywhere which does not have 4 sides covered by sea might be worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe! ya know maritime law & jurisdiction would be a big factor!
> 
> jump in speedboat! travel 100 miles of coast. haha you cant do nothing! wave them goodbye with your butt!
Click to expand...

Exactly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hehe! ya know maritime law & jurisdiction would be a big factor!
> 
> jump in speedboat! travel 100 miles of coast. haha you cant do nothing! wave them goodbye with your butt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less talking more planning on what were mining next!
Click to expand...

I want to mine blood diamonds
but then i realized if i could go try to find blood diamonds i'll probably have enough money for people to mine it for me


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> because middlecoin had the keys to the kingdom with distributed pool to btc, but that is changing. Hashcows I have heard good things about, but have not tried them myself. clevermining.com is another alternative that is working real well for me right now.


I've had good experiences with Hashco.ws in the past, but I haven't mined there in months. Wafflepool is another promising option.


----------



## legoman786

Been mining with Wafflepool since I've learned of them. Probably a good 2 months now. They have never done me wrong.


----------



## MrStrat007

Anybody know if catalyst 14.2 fixes poor hashing performance seen in 14.1?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Anybody know if catalyst 14.2 fixes poor hashing performance seen in 14.1?


It looks better than 14.1 on my 270Xs, but I can't tell exactly how much so. ~20kH per card, maybe?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I got invited to the Elder Scrolls Online Beta again and I get to bring a friend! If any of you guys are free this weekend to play PM me and I'll choose someone to give the key to.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> It looks better than 14.1 on my 270Xs, but I can't tell exactly how much so. ~20kH per card, maybe?


Ah okay, not enough then. I lost 150kh/s per card going from 13.11 v9.5 to 14.1. Time to roll back I guess.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> pretty funny some guys actually did this near me. they earned less than minimum wage doing it lol
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/9014449/Thieves-dig-100ft-tunnel-to-reach-cash-machine.html


I'd probably go for the Bit coin ATMs instead lol. How does the Bit coin ATMs work?


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I am mining on my igpu and dgpu. Do I put them on the same worker or is each one a separate worker? same for multi dGPU setups?
> 
> 
> 
> what iGPU? Intel?
Click to expand...

7850k r7 spectre about 100khs slight overclock.

Just not sure if I should set both to one worker or separate workers.

Not sure what invalids mean but I get 0 invalids having both on one worker and about 1-2% if they are separate, only difference that I noticed but I want to make sure I mine the most I can with these weak parts.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Ah okay, not enough then. I lost 150kh/s per card going from 13.11 v9.5 to 14.1. Time to roll back I guess.


Personally I didn't lose any on my 7970's, however the main pool I was attached to went down. On Hashfaster's Doge pool, one card dropped from 630kh/s down to 580kh/s and the other card dropped from 620kh/s to 500kh/s. If I use a different pool, the numbers go back above 600 each. This happened right about the time I switched drivers a couple weeks back.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Ah okay, not enough then. I lost 150kh/s per card going from 13.11 v9.5 to 14.1. Time to roll back I guess.


Well, even without that extra 20kH, my performance was more or less in line with what could be expected of these cards; 14.1 just didn't affect me much. Your results may vary, so you might want to give it a try.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Ah okay, not enough then. I lost 150kh/s per card going from 13.11 v9.5 to 14.1. Time to roll back I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, even without that extra 20kH, my performance was more or less in line with what could be expected of these cards; 14.1 just didn't affect me much. Your results may vary, so you might want to give it a try.
Click to expand...

14.1 didnt change my hash rates, neither did 14.2 that I installed this morning. The drivers still need work for gaming 7970s and eyefinity, but for the sake of mining...no change really.

Edit to add a gripe:

what the heck middlecoin...its like the system is set up to not pay me my last .02 BTC, the threashold for payout is .01 and I have been hanging at .009 for almost 24 hours with another .01 unexchanged....


----------



## barkinos98

even something basic like changing vBIOS adds so much hashrate, wow
i've yet to try it out on all 5 cards but one increased to 600 ish from 500-510...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Now, if it were like 10 - 15 million worth in bitcoins, hell I might even consider revoking my US citizenship for that kind of money. Hongkong isn't a bad place to live


LOL If I had even a tenth of that amount I would do it. I have a decent little stash but it's still less than I make in a year... If I had more than $1M in BTC I would simply quit my job and cash out a quarter of it now, and then 10% per year while consulting for the difference in income.

As far as AngryButcher's comments - that's the most conservative interpretation, and perhaps the safest but I tend to go with a more broad interpretation of the tax code (as it is written). There currently aren't any truly specific guidelines for crypto, but his comment is definitely to the letter of the law - and treats each crypto as if it were a security.

My take on this is that I consider all cryptos to be the same commodity... i.e. If I exchange BTC/LTC into USD which I deposit into my account - then I declare the capital gains with either a $0 basis (if mined) or the cost _purchased at_ if bought with USD. First in first out (so basically they're all mined coins unless I cash out completely). Everything held for at least 1 year so it is always a long term gain.

As the exchanges I trade on regularly are all crypto-to-crypto trades - I still consider this the same basis, and profits in crypto are the same as mining proceeds... $0 basis but non-taxable until they become an actual 'gain' and are then declared. Now that may need to change in the future if we actually get a truly _regulated_ exchange that reports dividends and profit/loss on a 1099-B or reports at least enough to properly deal with a Schedule D. I already do that with my stock portfolio, but there's a significantly different level of risk and reporting there.

I feel completely defensible in my position on crypto-to-crypto trades... as it's similar as a P2P exchange of like goods. Yes, _technically_ they would _like_ you to pay taxes on proceeds from yard sales or if you trade a truck to your neighbor for a BBQ and a travel trailer... but everyone is well aware that they're never going to have the ability to actually collect anything in those cases. At least to my way of thinking, if it's stays crypto... there's no capital being gained. Since I can't declare BTC/LTC/DOGE holdings etc. for consideration as collateral on a debt or in insurance valuations, etc.. it seems ridiculous that I would need to report that I made .5 BTC by trading back and forth on BTC/DOGE pairs over the course of a month... and I'm certainly not going to bother submitting all ~80 trades or so to document those gains.

I will, however, pay taxes on that .5BTC just like the rest of my cryptos (and at a $0 cost-basis) if and when they become USD or any hard asset with a declarable value in USD.

If I was already dodging creditors, utilities and tax collectors like some people around these parts... then yes, I'd probably go "all-in" and never pay any... and hope I could get out of the country when they actually came to collect. As it stands I prefer to pay my taxes, declare my earnings, and stack my cryptos... makes it pretty easy to sleep at night IMO.


----------



## Skye12977

Can anyone suggest places to use BTC within the US?
I only know of TigerDirect that accepts them


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Can anyone suggest places to use BTC within the US?
> I only know of TigerDirect that accepts them


Overstock


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Can anyone suggest places to use BTC within the US?
> I only know of TigerDirect that accepts them


overstock.com
frozencpu.com
amagimetals.com

I have purchased from each of these with BTC just fine.

The adoption rate for large operations is slow, but growing. There are tons of smaller shops that take btc, these are just the bigs' that I have used.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL If I had even a tenth of that amount I would do it. I have a decent little stash but it's still less than I make in a year... If I had more than $1M in BTC I would simply quit my job and cash out a quarter of it now, and then 10% per year while consulting for the difference in income.
> 
> As far as AngryButcher's comments - that's the most conservative interpretation, and perhaps the safest but I tend to go with a more broad interpretation of the tax code (as it is written). There currently aren't any truly specific guidelines for crypto, but his comment is definitely to the letter of the law - and treats each crypto as if it were a security.


Sadly you can't retire with just $1M or even $2M. even now, people @ 65 are recommended to have a couple millions stashed away for retirement. Assuming you're not old, you wont make it unless you've got like 3 - 5 M if you plan on just living a retired life.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hehe! ya know maritime law & jurisdiction would be a big factor!
> 
> jump in speedboat! travel 100 miles of coast. haha you cant do nothing! wave them goodbye with your butt!


Somebody beat you to it... http://www.marinecoin.org/


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 14.1 didnt change my hash rates, neither did 14.2 that I installed this morning. The drivers still need work for gaming 7970s and eyefinity, but for the sake of mining...no change really.
> 
> Edit to add a gripe:
> 
> what the heck middlecoin...its like the system is set up to not pay me my last .02 BTC, the threashold for payout is .01 and I have been hanging at .009 for almost 24 hours with another .01 unexchanged....


Middlecoin got flaky for me as well. I mainly use Waffle and Hashcows.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Sadly you can't retire with just $1M or even $2M. even now, people @ 65 are recommended to have a couple millions stashed away for retirement. Assuming you're not old, you wont make it unless you've got like 3 - 5 M if you plan on just living a retired life.


I'll never just live a retired life... just get bored too easily. My grandfather built every house he ever lived in - including the addition to my parents house for he and my grandmother to finish out their lives in. That was when he was 90... so I guess it just runs in my genes.







On the other hand I wouldn't mind taking a year or two off and just build up more consulting clients without the hassle of having to also manage my current office's "issues"









I also live well below my means currently, with no debts and some passive income properties - so really, if I had just $1M more right now... I think I could at least make a good run of it.







Sadly, my BTC holdings aren't worth anything close to that, even if they were still worth the $1200 they once were (briefly). However, if they ever get to the $10K/BTC people are hoping for... then we'll be talking about a situation requiring much more planning and discussion with my home CFO - but since she hasn't had to work in 10 years... I'm guessing she'll veto the whole job-quitting bit unless I can show at least that extra million.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Somebody beat you to it... http://www.marinecoin.org/


Of course, they have these things called drones... and man does this President know how to use them (or not depending on who's talking).


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Sadly you can't retire with just $1M or even $2M. even now, people @ 65 are recommended to have a couple millions stashed away for retirement. Assuming you're not old, you wont make it unless you've got like 3 - 5 M if you plan on just living a retired life.


That varies greatly depending on where you live. Here in the center of the US, I could easily retire on $1M at 35 years old.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'll never just live a retired life... just get bored too easily. My grandfather built every house he ever lived in - including the addition to my parents house for he and my grandmother to finish out their lives in. That was when he was 90... so I guess it just runs in my genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand I wouldn't mind taking a year or two off and just build up more consulting clients without the hassle of having to also manage my current office's "issues"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also live well below my means currently, with no debts and some passive income properties - so really, if I had just $1M more right now... I think I could at least make a good run of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, my BTC holdings aren't worth anything close to that, even if they were still worth the $1200 they once were (briefly). However, if they ever get to the $10K/BTC people are hoping for... then we'll be talking about a situation requiring much more planning and discussion with my home CFO - but since she hasn't had to work in 10 years... I'm guessing she'll veto the whole job-quitting bit unless I can show at least that extra million.


Funny you should mention that, just this week in a story on one of Google+ feeds: http://www.bitcoinx.com/cnn-money-50000-bitcoin/


----------



## cam51037

We need some good, new coins to mine. All the coins listed on Coinwarz have 100+ days to generate 1 BTC worth with 1MH/s of hashing power - this is terrible! Hopefully it's just a bad week or two for cryptos though, and it'll shoot back to being profitable soon enough. Hopefully.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> We need some good, new coins to mine. All the coins listed on Coinwarz have 100+ days to generate 1 BTC worth with 1MH/s of hashing power - this is terrible! Hopefully it's just a bad week or two for cryptos though, and it'll shoot back to being profitable soon enough. _Hopefully._


Any good coin will be jumped on my everyone which jacks the difficulty which makes it a bad coin. hmm

I think so anyway!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Any good coin will be jumped on my everyone which jacks the difficulty which makes it a bad coin. hmm
> 
> I think so anyway!


True, at least that would lower the difficult on other coins though, which would be nice.

I went from a 100 day ROI on my 750 Ti machine to an over 400 day ROI in just a few day's time. Things aren't looking good right now.


----------



## CravinR1

I'm getting .01 btc per mhs at clevermining

Around $25/day or $750/mo for 5 mhs


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm getting .01 btc per mhs at clevermining
> 
> Around $25/day or $750/mo for 5 mhs


That's a pretty good rate. Does clevermining do selective exchange or are they more like middlecoin?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm getting .01 btc per mhs at clevermining
> 
> Around $25/day or $750/mo for 5 mhs
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty good rate. Does clevermining do selective exchange or are they more like middlecoin?
Click to expand...

They are what middlecoin should have been.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> They are what middlecoin should have been.


true


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> They are what middlecoin should have been.


You've got me interested. Gonna fix my miners to reflect it tonight.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm definitely ready for that... I'm doing some MINT mining right now to finish off my million... and since nothing else seems to be coming on the horizon as a 'keeper' I think I'll try them out. Middlecoin was a disaster in the brief chance I gave it.

If nothing else the level of 'fit and finish' of Clevermining vs. Middlecoin is confidence-inspiring - even before considering the results. At least it doesn't make me bleed from my eyes the way looking at the Middlecoin site does.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> They are what middlecoin should have been.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got me interested. Gonna fix my miners to reflect it tonight.
Click to expand...

two things to warn you about:

The stats page shows a 10 minute moving line that can be wildly inaccurate for accept/reject rates, let it go for an hour + and look under the circle for your average reject rate and accepted, mine hangs around 5%. 5% is higher than I got at middlecoin, but my payouts tell an overall story much more desirable.
My CGminer reports a 100%-300% reject rate for this pool, however, they are client side false rejects, the long graphs and payout/day reflect what I expect for the hardware I run. This might not be an issue for you at all, but it almost scared me away. Not everyone is affected with these untracked rejects.

Edit to add: I have talked them up these last couple pages, so I should clarify that I dont have any affiliation with them. I am just happy to find a reliable and reasonable BTC payout pool now that middlecoin has tanked.


----------



## CravinR1

Sometimes there is quite a bit of rejection at clevermining, but still much better than middlecoin the last 2 weeks

Just started sunday and the payouts speak for themself:


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Sometimes there is quite a bit of rejection at clevermining, but still much better than middlecoin the last 2 weeks
> 
> Just started sunday and the payouts speak for themself:


Looks like it's exactly as advertised... both rare and refreshing! Great to know.


----------



## Angrybutcher

]Can both of you get over it and just move on? Back to our normally scheduled programming...


----------



## cam51037

Yeah guys please stop the arguing, I'm starting to remove posts that aren't on the topic of cryptos in this section, specifically this thread.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah guys please stop the arguing, I'm starting to remove posts that aren't on the topic of cryptos in this section, specifically this thread.


Already done, permanently... and I apologize to everyone else in this thread for any eye-bleeding that might have occurred.

In other news and back on the topic... the media continues to basically go both directions on the future of cryptos (specifically BTC) which is pretty hillarious. I think they got spooked calling for it's collapse during last years' run-up and have just decided to play the fence-riding all the way to the end. Now they seem to wind up quoting one person's "the sky is falling" and follow it up with someone else's "to the moon quote".









Edit:
Quote:


> In a fortuitously timed but otherwise unrelated development, Barry Silbert, founder of SecondMarket, said Monday night that he was launching an exchange that would function much like the New York Stock Exchange (ICE); regulated institutions would trade bitcoin for customers, rather than having millions of people move cybercurrency into dollars and back on their own. The exchange will also set the value for bitcoin twice daily in an attempt to reduce its infamous volatility.


Not sure that will have the desired effect - but it definitely shouldn't have a more deleterious effect than Mt. Gox has had lately.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Sometimes there is quite a bit of rejection at clevermining, but still much better than middlecoin the last 2 weeks
> 
> Just started sunday and the payouts speak for themself:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


try not to use that chart, it can be wildly misleading, particularly with lower hashrates.

Use this one and look under the circle:


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try not to use that chart, it can be wildly misleading, particularly with lower hashrates.
> 
> Use this one and look under the circle:


Wait... So the big chart and the dashboard widget pull from _different_ datasets? That's a new one, but good to know regardless.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try not to use that chart, it can be wildly misleading, particularly with lower hashrates.
> 
> Use this one and look under the circle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... So the big chart and the dashboard widget pull from _different_ datasets? That's a new one, but good to know regardless.
Click to expand...

no, same data, different time lapse presentation. the dashboard circle takes the full hour into account, where the chart at the bottom only shows 10 minutes of that hour at a time. With a 512 difficulty, you send work to the server less often (but its worth more) than you experience with many other pools. so if you are sending 4 chunks in 10 minutes, and 2 of them rejects, you get a 50% reject rate for that 10 minute chunk on the chart, but the reality is that you are likely to only send those two bad chunks the whole hour, which would put your overall reject rate around 8%. So it can be misleading, the longer your sample rate, the more accurate your readings will be, and the circle on the dashboard is a better overall way to monitor your progress.


----------



## devilhead

hi guys, so whats best coin to mine now, like from young coins, which are perspective







? i have mined Coinye, Karma coin, what to mine now?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Trying to use clevermining.com

I'm using cgminer 4.0

what's wrong with this?

cgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u MYBTCADDRESS -p MYPASSWORD
pause



No idea what I'm doing wrong....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Trying to use clevermining.com
> 
> I'm using cgminer 4.0
> 
> what's wrong with this?
> 
> cgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u MYBTCADDRESS -p MYPASSWORD
> pause
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what I'm doing wrong....


Are you using cpu? I think anything after 3.7.2 does not work with gpu's.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you using cpu? I think anything after 3.7.2 does not work with gpu's.


Just trying my 280x. all the links for 3.7.2 are for freaking linux or something

looking here http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/


----------



## lightsout

WHat do you guys think about this error. CGminer crashed last night, seperated the cards and now this. Says gpu went idle? Overclock?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHat do you guys think about this error. CGminer crashed last night, seperated the cards and now this. Says gpu went idle? Overclock?


i have seen that when I my display driver corrupted, and then recovered. It ended up that I undervolted too far. Could be your overclock.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you using cpu? I think anything after 3.7.2 does not work with gpu's.
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying my 280x. all the links for 3.7.2 are for freaking linux or something
> 
> looking here http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/
Click to expand...

there is no harm in going back further. I am still using 3.3.4, it works just fine.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHat do you guys think about this error. CGminer crashed last night, seperated the cards and now this. Says gpu went idle? Overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen that when I my display driver corrupted, and then recovered. It ended up that I undervolted too far. Could be your overclock.
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll take it down . Was pretty low though. Hope thats all it was.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> That varies greatly depending on where you live. Here in the center of the US, I could easily retire on $1M at 35 years old.


Well I guess it depends on the quality of life you want...

What's the consensus between Clever Mining and Waffle Pool. I finally gave up on Middlecoin.
I'm on waffle pool right now. Does clever mining have variable difficulties?

@ Kurruptedkaos
Just some food for thought, I made $500 from the rebound from $430 in one day


----------



## Dimaggio1103

When recommending clever mining make sure it's with the stipulation to have at least 1 MH/s to be profitable.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> When recommending clever mining make sure it's with the stipulation to have at least 1 MH/s to be profitable.


Why is that?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> there is no harm in going back further. I am still using 3.3.4, it works just fine.


windows?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> there is no harm in going back further. I am still using 3.3.4, it works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> windows?
Click to expand...

yup.

I think that most of the updates were adding usb hardware support as the hardware was released, so I dont think much changed for GPU scrypt mining, that is, until it got borked.


----------



## lightsout

delete


----------



## Bluemustang

Saw this chart posted a bit back. http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/currency/USD.html

Thats a big difference between the exchanges. Whats to stop someone from just buying (at current listed prices) from justcoin for 499 then turning around and selling it right away to localbitcoins for 655?

Seems too easy. Trade times take a long time?


----------



## Minusorange

Really glad I got in the Blackcoin launch, holding onto it until the POS system on the coin comes in to effect I could be looking at making 0.2 BTC from the 3 days I've been mining it with my measley 900kh/s


----------



## Skye12977

Not a GFG deal, but I saw this 290 for sale if anyone was looking for (another) one to mine with.
Comes with extras @600$
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8882821&sku=M69-0219&cm_re=Homepage-_-Zone2_1-_-CatId_28_M69-0219
Yet again not GFG bu its something (and you can directly pay with BTC)


----------



## Roulette Run

Anybody believe $600.00 is possible for Bitcoin by morning?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Anybody believe $600.00 is possible for Bitcoin by morning?


I'd put money on it, already shot up $125 in the last 12 hours


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I'd put money on it, already shot up $125 in the last 12 hours


If it keeps up, it might hit it before midnight here in the Eastern U.S. in about an hour and one half.


----------



## lacrossewacker

normal?



clevermining.com
Using
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u BTCADDRESS -p PWORD -I 13
pause

stock 280x settings


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If it keeps up, it might hit it before midnight here in the Eastern U.S. in about an hour and one half.


Yeah I missed out on it earlier, was too fixed on watching the markets, hoping it would fall some more when it started rising instead and then became not worth me investing my £100 on it









LIterally went to from £300/btc to £350/btc in a matter of minutes and at that point I decided it wasn't worth the investment for such low amount of cash, so I'm just going to play the markets with my mining

LTC has done well today as well going from $11/12 earlier to the $14 it's at now and I expect it will peak at $15 sometime later


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> normal?
> 
> 
> 
> clevermining.com
> Using
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u BTCADDRESS -p PWORD -I 13
> pause
> 
> stock 280x settings


I'd be more then willing to save up for a 280x if it werent for the 400$ price tag.
Should be 300 like it used to be :/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Yeah I missed out on it earlier, was too fixed on watching the markets, hoping it would fall some more when it started rising instead and then became not worth me investing my £100 on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIterally went to from £300/btc to £350/btc in a matter of minutes and at that point I decided it wasn't worth the investment for such low amount of cash, so I'm just going to play the markets with my mining
> 
> LTC has done well today as well going from $11/12 earlier to the $14 it's at now and I expect it will peak at $15 sometime later


I even just bought 2K Doge just now, because I think it might be poised to rise. It's my belief that it has been the Mt. Gox and Bitcoin's woes that have been keeping the lid on the whole market the past few weeks. If that's really over, the whole thing just might blossom.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Why is that?


Because its just not that profitable under 1MH/s as I understood it. Much more profitable coins out there.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I even just bought 2K Doge just now, because I think it might be poised to rise. It's my belief that it has been the Mt. Gox and Bitcoin's woes that have been keeping the lid on the whole market the past few weeks. If that's really over, the whole thing just might blossom.


Well the MtGox saga continues and I honestly don't think we've heard the last from this crypto cancer, there have also been rumours of an acquisition of Gox to form it into a new business for coin trading as well.

I see this all as good though, perhaps it will switch confidence in people from holding bitcoins and instead of switch to the cheaper coins like LTC, Doge etc.

I'm sitting on my 5k Doge and 500 Spots in the hopes they'll both rise, I can see DOGE easily going back to 250 Sats, Spots is trickier as there seems to be 3 people controlling the prices


----------



## fleetfeather

Piggycoin has had a strong launch. It's not the launch I'm tracking, but it looks good nonetheless. Solo is impossible atm, but there appears to be a solid pool going for it.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=487017.0
http://piggy.chickenstrips.net/index.php


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Piggycoin has had a strong launch. It's not the launch I'm tracking, but it looks good nonetheless. Solo is impossible atm, but there appears to be a solid pool going for it.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=487017.0
> http://piggy.chickenstrips.net/index.php


I'm trying to avoid all these clone coins now, after mining Blackcoin and seeing its potential I'm happy with my choice as it has POS & POW for block confirmation meaning once the coins are mined (think we're at like 30% total) the coin switches to POS where you gain compound interest on your coins held, which is a fairly new concept for all these crypto's and it's the fairest launch for the POS coins currently out so has potential for decent prices once it's no longer minable


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I'm trying to avoid all these clone coins now, after mining Blackcoin and seeing its potential I'm happy with my choice as it has POS & POW for block confirmation meaning once the coins are mined (think we're at like 30% total) the coin switches to POS where you gain compound interest on your coins held, which is a fairly new concept for all these crypto's and it's the fairest launch for the POS coins currently out so has potential for decent prices once it's no longer minable


That's fair enough, good luck with it


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Well the MtGox saga continues and I honestly don't think we've heard the last from this crypto cancer, there have also been rumours of an acquisition of Gox to form it into a new business for coin trading as well.
> 
> I see this all as good though, perhaps it will switch confidence in people from holding bitcoins and instead of switch to the cheaper coins like LTC, Doge etc.
> 
> I'm sitting on my 5k Doge and 500 Spots in the hopes they'll both rise, I can see DOGE easily going back to 250 Sats, Spots is trickier as there seems to be 3 people controlling the prices


I've got 2K Doge sitting at 216 and another 1K sitting at 233 and I made some decent money mining Spots this week, but I jumped off a couple days ago when it went down and mined World coin for a day or so and I know I talked it down yesterday, but I jumped back onto RubyCoin last night and I'm still mining it. Seems like there's a lot more buy orders than there is coins right now and if they get froggy, they could jump the price way up in a second. I've been parking half my coins up the chart a ways and keeping half in my wallet just to see what happens with it.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I've got 2K Doge sitting at 216 and another 1K sitting at 233 and I made some decent money mining Spots this week, but I jumped off a couple days ago when it went down and mined World coin for a day or so and I know I talked it down yesterday, but I jumped back onto RubyCoin last night and I'm still mining it. Seems like there's a lot more buy orders than there is coins right now and if they get froggy, they could jump the price way up in a second. I've been parking half my coins up the chart a ways and keeping half in my wallet just to see what happens with it.


Yeah I stopped Spots as well, mined it the night you told me about it and the day after but then I watched prices fall so decided it wasn't worth it. Still have the pool as a failover though.

Tried Ruby as well but gave up after an hour because of the horrendous launch giving the code to certain pools before making it public and it just doesn't seem profitable, I still can't understand why people are buying it when it has nothing to offer as a coin. I've 0.2 RBY sitting in cryptorush just incase it sparks but the main holder for me is my Blackcoin, difficulty is steadily rising at the moment but if you're willing to hold until the POW ends then you could be looking to make some decent profit even at this stage of difficulty, people are already buying the coin for 0.02btc per 1k with prices to rise to 0.03 soon


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> @ Kurruptedkaos
> Just some food for thought, I made $500 from the rebound from $430 in one day


well thats pretty good! you made about 25-30% return on what you put into it. have you resold already or holding on for more profit? I assume bought 4-5 & mean $100 - $120 on each?

im from the uk, so actually using some of the better exchange's isn't really an advantage for me time wise on something like this. by the time my money got into the exchange it would be to late imo

I still would not risk putting about £1100 of fiat into crypto's, even if It was a pretty sure gamble of £300 profit, that's just me though









I work on a week to fortnightly basis mining & for £50 to £100 of electric I have a BTC. depending on if I just mine or trade a little here & there aswell. so at current prices its a minimum of £230+ profit which is pretty crappy right now!

take away the amount I would usually pay on electric not mining its actually about £25 to £50. so profit is actually a little more really like £255 - £280

when it recovers back above £400 its certainly a very nice little system. Glad you made a little boost there & hopefully you should make a lot more holding on a bit longer.

things like this don't happen every fortnight though & Im not really a gambler either when it comes to money!

Imagine if it went the opposite way though, I don't think you would be a happy chappy!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Tried Ruby as well but gave up after an hour because of the horrendous launch giving the code to certain pools before making it public and it just doesn't seem profitable, I still can't understand why people are buying it when it has nothing to offer as a coin. I've 0.2 RBY sitting in cryptorush just incase it sparks but the main holder for me is my Blackcoin, difficulty is steadily rising at the moment but if you're willing to hold until the POW ends then you could be looking to make some decent profit even at this stage of difficulty, people are already buying the coin for 0.02btc per 1k with prices to rise to 0.03 soon


Is there the only one little micro exchange for BlackCoin? https://www.cryptoaltex.com/


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Is there the only one little micro exchange for BlackCoin? https://www.cryptoaltex.com/


Currently, but it'll likely be on Crypto Rush soon as it's number 1 on the voting page

I'd definitely recommend buying at least a few K of it if you can while it's so cheap


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I got a hot tip from a member on r/doge said 1 doge = 1 doge. Buy now!!!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I got a hot tip from a member on r/doge said 1 doge = 1 doge. Buy now!!!


What exchange? I have been dumping mine at .84


----------



## Minusorange

Is it common for the Bitcoin QT to use 70% of cpu on all 8 cores when it's syncing ?

Actually it seems to be when I launch war thunder Bitcoin goes crazy hogging too much CPU


----------



## Minusorange

I think this is the next launch I'm going to get on

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=486600.0

I like the idea behind it for educational purposes, seems like a decent coin


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Is it common for the Bitcoin QT to use 70% of cpu on all 8 cores when it's syncing ?
> 
> Actually it seems to be when I launch war thunder Bitcoin goes crazy hogging too much CPU


Yeah it's quite a resource hog, but it seems a lot of wallets do that when they're syncing. I couldn't seem to findout why


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Yeah it's quite a resource hog, but it seems a lot of wallets do that when they're syncing. I couldn't seem to findout why


Some background processing for the blocks just to reconfirm them ? Basically remining for extra security confirmation but no reward for doing it ?

Also looking at coins currently available apart Blackcoin being a sure bet to profit by the end of next week I would like to draw you guys attention to Noble coin

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=402667.0

Mine for a good cause, has one of the most professional looking announcement OP's and seems to have alot of other interesting stuff going for it asides the charity aspect!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Any good coin will be jumped on my everyone which jacks the difficulty which makes it a bad coin. hmm
> 
> I think so anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, at least that would lower the difficult on other coins though, which would be nice.
> 
> I went from a 100 day ROI on my 750 Ti machine to an over 400 day ROI in just a few day's time. Things aren't looking good right now.
Click to expand...

Dude completely unrelated question, is that board capable of more than 3 or have you not tried yet?


----------



## Kenerd

What's up people? I broke a fan blade on my Sapphire Dual X 7950 This thing sucks too cool and no vrm temp sensors.(I was adding a fan underneath the card in the bottom slot with the pc mining to take away more heat- the fans bumped Sapphire lost a blade) I took off the Dual X heatsink and mounted my TwinFrozR 3 on it (had to bend 5 fins) I left the shroud off though so it's just the heatsink and two fans no MSI shroud.

My question is should I put it on? Temps still suck shutting down at 84c. I was thinking of getting those fujipoly thermal pads for the vrm's 17wk 30 bucks at Frozen cpu. Any thoughts?

This seems to stem from gaming over the weekend everything was mining fine undervolted to 1150 but it wasn't gaming stable so I went back to stock now I keep getting gpu freezes when I'm undervolted to the same 1150 you know orange screen with lines or all grey. My other two cards are underwater. I hope I haven't killed one. Only been mining since Nov


----------



## nickcnse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I think this is the next launch I'm going to get on
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=486600.0
> 
> I like the idea behind it for educational purposes, seems like a decent coin


Would I be able to effectively mine this coin with my nvidia cards? I'm currently doing PTS on ypool (just started mining). Thanks for the information.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Would I be able to effectively mine this coin with my nvidia cards? I'm currently doing PTS on ypool (just started mining). Thanks for the information.


It's standard scrypt so using cudaminer will be fine


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about are measly little amounts lol.
> 
> what I mean is if you had that much of it, I would deffo dodge the taxman at all costs.
> 
> Like digicidal supposedly has a fair chunk of bitcoin but doesn't want to cash it out in fear of the IRS coming after him & increasing the percentage he already pays.
> 
> I would if I was in his position certainly find a way to get at those gains & if your clever enough there would be no recourse to you at all.
> 
> third party? , buy goods with bitcoin. resell slighty undervalue for cash! put cash in safe! sit & laugh at the taxman & the banks!
> 
> seriously though its not that hard to dodge tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> ]
> 
> Haha defo tell your from Manchester r kid!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

good pool for dodge?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> good pool for dodge?


Dogehouse is supposed to be best but unsure if they unlocked registration again.

I normally just use multipool.us but point it to the Doge port so I'm not contributing to the pool profit switching that hurts coins and generally is less profitable than finding your own coin


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude completely unrelated question, is that board capable of more than 3 or have you not tried yet?


Currently I have only two cards in the board. It has 2x PCI-e 16x and two PCI-e 1x connectors on the board. I'm looking at ordering some powered risers to get all three cards working on the board, and maybe adding a fourth card. So I'm hoping it supports 4 cards, but I'm not certain yet.


----------



## Minusorange

Hmmm, rumours of some bad news soon and Crypto-trade despite promising withdrawals within 48hours still haven't done so and no update in that 48 hours, I fear another dip on the way


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Hmmm, rumours of some bad news soon and Crypto-trade despite promising withdrawals within 48hours still haven't done so and no update in that 48 hours, I fear another dip on the way


No need to fear dips mate







. Sell off or go into fiat for a sec, then buy when the buyins good so to speak!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Hmmm, rumours of some bad news soon and Crypto-trade despite promising withdrawals within 48hours still haven't done so and no update in that 48 hours, I fear another dip on the way


don't worry about cryptotrade. they barely have volume or influence to affect the market like gox did.


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys think I should stop MMC and mine RIC with 4770k ?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> No need to fear dips mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sell off or go into fiat for a sec, then buy when the buyins good so to speak!


I fear it in the most loose sense of the term, I like the rollercoaster rides for making easy money
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> don't worry about cryptotrade. they barely have volume or influence to affect the market like gox did.


It's not that specifically but combined with other goings on it could be the onset for another heavy dip

This specifically from someone I follow on twitter who has never been wrong with his tips & predictions
Quote:


> guys...big players are still making bearish set ups in the tape... expecting very bad news soon...


----------



## fleetfeather

Curious about something. Hopefully a more experienced miner can help me figure this scenario out:

If a coin's source is leaked early, and people have been mining through the blockchain, how does a developer disregard all coins mined during the leak?
Obviously, they can try to contain the situation by removing the leaked wallet and necessary conf files from download sites, but what can the original owners do once some members of the public already have access to the blockchain?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Curious about something. Hopefully a more experienced miner can help me figure this scenario out:
> 
> If a coin's source is leaked early, and people have been mining through the blockchain, how does a developer disregard all coins mined during the leak?
> Obviously, they can try to contain the situation by removing the leaked wallet and necessary conf files from download sites, but what can the original owners do once some members of the public already have access to the blockchain?


Generally they will kill the coin off and re release it unless it's a pre mined coin


----------



## Crizume

Nothing really. Whats in the blockchain is done and cant be reversed.

If its a big leak worst case scenario is they would have to delete everything rewrite the code and do a fresh launch from scratch. Ruby coin did a relaunch couple days ago becauze this happened to their original launch.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Generally they will kill the coin off and re release it unless it's a pre mined coin


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Nothing really. Whats in the blockchain is done and cant be reversed.
> 
> If its a big leak worst case scenario is they would have to delete everything rewrite the code and do a fresh launch from scratch. Ruby coin did a relaunch couple days ago becauze this happened to their original launch.


Interesting insight, thanks guys









I asked this because (as it might not surprise you) I have access to the wallet and blockchain of a leaked coin currently, but never really put any thought into it since I figured mining it would be pointless. Please don't take this info the wrong way; i wasn't actively searching for leaks or anything, but rather a 3rd party leaked the wallet posing as the developer about a week ago, and so the tools have just been sitting here since I found out what had happened.

So "killing off" the coin would simply be achieved by not attempting to get the coin listed on a exchange? I don't think the developers have deleted everything since attempting to mine the coin still results in confirmations, although the wallet doesn't seem to be syncing quickly (if at all).


----------



## dealio

coins "exists" as the peer to peer network, developers cannot do anything if a coin is leaked and people start setting up p2p nodes, i.e. mining the coin.

killing a coin is just discrediting it enough so fewer people want to be a node of said p2p network... no miners = dead coin


----------



## daguardian

whaooah, LTC/BTC was @61 yesterday, after being around 38 for a while,now its back all the way down to 2125!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I have no problem getting more cards or equipment to mine, but still leaves me with the "what coin to mine" question as to make cash. I have got 6 different recommendations from people. lol a tad confusing. I had planned on grabbing another 270X as well as a dedicated miner to keep at my shop. Like 4x750ti or something.
> 
> and whats ROI?


excuse my ignorance but what exactly does that mean? Good time to buy in or mine?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> excuse my ignorance but what exactly does that mean? Good time to buy in or mine?


Im assuming you quoted the wrong person? LOL


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> whaooah, LTC/BTC was @61 yesterday, after being around 38 for a while,now its back all the way down to 2125!


pardon my ignorance, but what exactly does that mean? A good time to mine or buy in?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Sorry I have a terrible signal right now so my replies are getting screwed up.

Trying to quote da guardian.

Cant tell if the caching behavior on my phone is due to the mobile site or do to chrome sucking on the SG4


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> whaooah, LTC/BTC was @61 yesterday, after being around 38 for a while,now its back all the way down to 2125!


Remember that it is a ratio. The $ amount has been jumping between about $13.70 - $15.50 the past couple days.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Sorry I have a terrible signal right now so my replies are getting screwed up.
> 
> Trying to quote da guardian.
> 
> Cant tell if the caching behavior on my phone is due to the mobile site or do to chrome sucking on the SG4


Been meaning to say whats up. Love the name, i am a former college Lax player. Great game!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Been meaning to say whats up. Love the name, i am a former college Lax player. Great game!


midfield? Had this name for like 12 years or so after my friend kept...."whacking" the heck out of me with his defensive shaft -_-


----------



## SuprUsrStan

This right here just blows my mind.



Imagine owning anywhere from 100,000 bitcoins to half a million bitcoins. The so called whales who trade bitcoins are merely small guppies compared to the true whales.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Been meaning to say whats up. Love the name, i am a former college Lax player. Great game!
> 
> 
> 
> midfield? Had this name for like 12 years or so after my friend kept...."whacking" the heck out of me with his defensive shaft -_-
Click to expand...

I am sure there is a very sporty explanation for that statement. But to someone who has absolutely no experience or knowledge of this LAX game, it sounds a bit pornographic.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am sure there is a very sporty explanation for that statement. But to someone who has absolutely no experience or knowledge of this LAX game, it sounds a bit pornographic.


I was thinking the same lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I have this thought, was hoping I could either get my logic confirmed or fixed, with the veterans around here.

Joining a pool like CleverMiner sounds great because you get your scrypt coins automatically put into BTC and into your wallet. However, you will only be making a fixed amount based on the price of BTC. For instance if you have 1 MH/s of power you get around .01 BTC a day or .3 BTC a month. That is 3.6 BTC a year, and even if the price skyrockets again and reaches $2000 USD per BTC that's only $7,200.
I doubt it will reach 2K but even if it did you spent mining 24/7 and cost of electricity to get $7,200 if your extremely lucky. most likely it recovers to 1K and you get $3,600. That is pennies for the work done.

Instead wouldn't it make sense to mine a semi-strong but still young scrypt coin? For instance if you mine DogeCoin for a year straight at 1 MH/s that comes out to 1,604,175 Doge. At a modest rate of growth in value it should at the very minimum reach .003 would amount to a profit of $4812. However if you bet on the wow factor wich is what mining is all about on the hopes that a coin explodes you stand to make much more. The developer has been quoted on saying .05 should be easily attainable within 1-1.5 years. That is a net profit of $80,208.75. But lets asume it only gains half that, at .025, thats still 40K.

Now I was only using doge as an example, there may be better bets/investments. However doesn't a investment in a scrypt coin make more sense? It stands the best chance of exploding, as BTC will roughly stay the same or at best hit 2k and that still is not that much for the time put in.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Speaking of Doge...
What am I doing wrong here?
I followed this guide to get started https://dogehouse.org/index.php?page=gettingstarted
It's only on a single 280x so I'm aimed at a low difficulty port.
For some reason...I'm stuck at like 75khash/s


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Speaking of Doge...
> What am I doing wrong here?
> I followed this guide to get started https://dogehouse.org/index.php?page=gettingstarted
> It's only on a single 280x so I'm aimed at a low difficulty port.
> For some reason...I'm stuck at like 75khash/s


Use the GUIMiner I sent you. Easily set up and start mining. Difficulty should be 64 min.


----------



## Dortheleus

Here's a pic for you guys to talk about


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Use the GUIMiner I sent you. Easily set up and start mining. Difficulty should be 64 min.


i didn't know how to set it up


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I have this thought, was hoping I could either get my logic confirmed or fixed, with the veterans around here.
> 
> Joining a pool like CleverMiner sounds great because you get your scrypt coins automatically put into BTC and into your wallet. However, you will only be making a fixed amount based on the price of BTC. For instance if you have 1 MH/s of power you get around .01 BTC a day or .3 BTC a month. That is 3.6 BTC a year, and even if the price skyrockets again and reaches $2000 USD per BTC that's only $7,200.
> I doubt it will reach 2K but even if it did you spent mining 24/7 and cost of electricity to get $7,200 if your extremely lucky. most likely it recovers to 1K and you get $3,600. That is pennies for the work done.
> 
> Instead wouldn't it make sense to mine a semi-strong but still young scrypt coin? For instance if you mine DogeCoin for a year straight at 1 MH/s that comes out to 1,604,175 Doge. At a modest rate of growth in value it should at the very minimum reach .003 would amount to a profit of $4812. However if you bet on the wow factor wich is what mining is all about on the hopes that a coin explodes you stand to make much more. The developer has been quoted on saying .05 should be easily attainable within 1-1.5 years. That is a net profit of $80,208.75. But lets asume it only gains half that, at .025, thats still 40K.
> 
> Now I was only using doge as an example, there may be better bets/investments. However doesn't a investment in a scrypt coin make more sense? It stands the best chance of exploding, as BTC will roughly stay the same or at best hit 2k and that still is not that much for the time put in.


It depends, most miners mine for short term gains. They set a daily/weekly/monthly profit and go at it to reach that profit margin.

The cleverminer type pools give you a steady income but there's no risk your end, however the owner is THE clever miner, he's getting all the rewards from you guys work but he's also taking all the risk, he gets to play the market and make money or lose money, most of the time he'll make money with dumping smartly though

The true fun and reward lies in playing it long term and strategically though I think, pick a few coins to mine for long term that you actually have faith in yourself. But also switch to some new release/less difficulty coins to do a quick dump every now and then to top up your balance while your holdings grow in profit.


----------



## CravinR1

Finding a good alt coin and mining it is a good idea, IF it doesn't crash and you get ZERO instead of 40K

Mining .01/mhs a day is a sure bet and safe. Also requires no manual switching of coins and you don't have to mess with your miners if you have multiple ones.

I am making $750/month just leaving things running (at current prices)


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Finding a good alt coin and mining it is a good idea, IF it doesn't crash and you get ZERO instead of 40K
> 
> Mining .01/mhs a day is a sure bet and safe. Also requires no manual switching of coins and you don't have to mess with your miners if you have multiple ones.
> 
> I am making $750/month just leaving things running (at current prices)


How mush did you invest in your miners to get that?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It depends, most miners mine for short term gains. They set a daily/weekly/monthly profit and go at it to reach that profit margin.
> 
> The cleverminer type pools give you a steady income but there's no risk your end, however the owner is THE clever miner, he's getting all the rewards from you guys work but he's also taking all the risk, he gets to play the market and make money or lose money, most of the time he'll make money with dumping smartly though
> 
> The true fun and reward lies in playing it long term and strategically though I think, pick a few coins to mine for long term that you actually have faith in yourself. But also switch to some new release/less difficulty coins to do a quick dump every now and then to top up your balance while your holdings grow in profit.


So I was correct thinking than? CleverMining for security small gains, Crypto holding for long term big profit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> i didn't know how to set it up







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Finding a good alt coin and mining it is a good idea, IF it doesn't crash and you get ZERO instead of 40K
> 
> Mining .01/mhs a day is a sure bet and safe. Also requires no manual switching of coins and you don't have to mess with your miners if you have multiple ones.
> 
> I am making $750/month just leaving things running (at current prices)


One stipulation to my logic is if you have the horsepower to make BTC profitable. Most don't so making 3k a year per MH can be better invested in something else.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Speaking of Doge...
> What am I doing wrong here?
> I followed this guide to get started https://dogehouse.org/index.php?page=gettingstarted
> It's only on a single 280x so I'm aimed at a low difficulty port.
> For some reason...I'm stuck at like 75khash/s


Did you install the AMD SDK drivers? If not that might be it.

http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Finding a good alt coin and mining it is a good idea, IF it doesn't crash and you get ZERO instead of 40K
> 
> Mining .01/mhs a day is a sure bet and safe. Also requires no manual switching of coins and you don't have to mess with your miners if you have multiple ones.
> 
> I am making $750/month just leaving things running (at current prices)


Are you on a auto switching pool? Multipool?


----------



## barkinos98

I have given up doing this bull...
its so damn annoying, my miner will never ever work on its own without getting disconnected from the pool. can anyone tell me their secret of mining when they are away from their rig?

on the bright side, i have confirmed 4 cards on that board, 5 to be soon happening as soon as i get my riser.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Use the GUIMiner I sent you. Easily set up and start mining. Difficulty should be 64 min.


so i have no idea how to do this part...



Questions..
what's the host for https://dogehouse.org/index.php?page=gettingstarted
it asks for my username, but how do I put in my workername
extra flags?

EDIT: will watch the video

EDIT2: That video helped!!!

Just getting 422kh/s but it's better than 70


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I was correct thinking than? CleverMining for security small gains, Crypto holding for long term big profit.


Yeah it's basically low risk low reward vs high risk high reward

I prefer to discover my own coins to mine as I find it fun plus I'm constantly learning new things about how the stuff I'm mining actually works behind the scenes and I'm enjoying analysing the markets and following dips & trends and trying to make predictions to see I'm right

For others though they may just prefer to switch on and leave it to do it's thing for a guaranteed income though, however there is one thing to be careful of. Even the best market traders can have bad days and if say Cleverminer screws up one day and loses all his BTC then he has no BTC to pay you guys, it's unlikely to happen but it's something to think about


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> How mush did you invest in your miners to get that?


Everything else I already had as normal PC
3x 290 @ $1255
3x sapphire 280x @ $1260
2x sapphire 7950 @ $480
990fxa @ $130
Memory @ $60
Sempron [email protected]$40
5x x16 Riser @ $30
$3225

I made $750 selling my MSI TF3 7950 and made like $1800 first month so my hardware was paid off in 2 months

I'm just mining on clevermining @ 5+ mhs


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Everything else I already had as normal PC
> 3x 290 @ $1255
> 3x sapphire 280x @ $1260
> 2x sapphire 7950 @ $480
> 990fxa @ $130
> Memory @ $60
> Sempron [email protected]$40
> 5x x16 Riser @ $30
> $3225
> 
> I made $750 selling my MSI TF3 7950 and made like $1800 first month so my hardware was paid off in 2 months
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just mining on clevermining @ 5+ mhs


So ±4000$ US for 750$/Month that's actully not bad.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so i have no idea how to do this part...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions..
> what's the host for https://dogehouse.org/index.php?page=gettingstarted
> it asks for my username, but how do I put in my workername
> extra flags?
> 
> EDIT: will watch the video
> 
> EDIT2: That video helped!!!
> 
> Just getting 422kh/s but it's better than 70


I havn't used guiminer in awhile, cgminer and cgwatcher is actually much better hashes. But used guiminer a few weeks until I learned how to do a config file (still don't use batches)
Put the URL of your pool there, just www.whatever.com/

And make sure you create a worker on the site and for each GPU in guiminer


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> So ±4000$ US for 750$/Month that's actully not bad.


When I first started it was $1800 a month, but btc was exchanging at $830+ each and not $600 and doge was up

EDIT

*Catalyst 14.2 Beta 3 is pure crap for mining. I was getting artifacts and lost over 100 khs between my 2x 280x*


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> midfield? Had this name for like 12 years or so after my friend kept...."whacking" the heck out of me with his defensive shaft -_-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> midfield? Had this name for like 12 years or so after my friend kept...."whacking" the heck out of me with his defensive shaft -_-


I had 3 older brothers that played middie. So naturally I ended up a goalie from a very young age. I played goalie with an attack stick for several years before I got my first goalie stick (6 or 7 years old) and have been playing goalie ever since. I did get to play midfield against a sucky team in college and managed to get a hat trick in our blow out even though I am all left handed, like paul gait was







Those were 3 of my 6 college career goals, the rest were from running upfield with my goalie stick and people not making their slides. Nice to meet a fellow lacrosse player anyhow!


----------



## Roulette Run

Finally, I didn't get bit by that dumb Doge today. I bought at 185 last night and sold at 204 today. It seems like every time I buy that coin though, the bottom usually drops out from under me. It feels pretty good to make a little for a change. The price looks like it could be headed south again though, could just be a pause or more serious, who knows yet?


----------



## barkinos98

How do i make my .bat file open the moment windows boots up?
Also i noticed the reason 5th card wont work is the riser, its solder points are messed up :/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> How do i make my .bat file open the moment windows boots up?
> Also i noticed the reason 5th card wont work is the riser, its solder points are messed up :/


Put a shortcut to the bat in the startup folder of windows.


----------



## WLL77

Piggy backing on Jeefinslaw's comment:

you can throw - "timeout /t x"
into the .bat file so cgminer waits a couple seconds after your comp boots up, before it starts.,, just put however many seconds you want it to wait in for "x"


----------



## Minusorange

If anyone followed my advice on Blackcoin, hold tight guys we're rising to 2000 satoshi's and beyond, forget about going to the Moon we're going to be hitting a blackhole and entering a whole new dimension


----------



## Crizume

Yea i pointed half my hash to it at launch and switched to 3/4 yesterday. Hopefully it takes off.

That first day and a half mining was nice but the difficulty has risen through the roof.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Yea i pointed half my hash to it at launch and switched to 3/4 yesterday. Hopefully it takes off.
> 
> That first day and a half mining was nice but the difficulty has risen through the roof.


60 BTC traded in the coin in the last 24 hours I'd say that's impressive for something so new


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Finally, I didn't get bit by that dumb Doge today. I bought at 185 last night and sold at 204 today. It seems like every time I buy that coin though, the bottom usually drops out from under me. It feels pretty good to make a little for a change. The price looks like it could be headed south again though, could just be a pause or more serious, who knows yet?


I'm hoping it does again... I've been tossing the same chunk back and forth for days now... nothing great return-wise but it's been pretty brainless as well. Bought at 178... sold 194... bought back at 181... sold again 195 & 199... that's the beauty of .2% commission trades... you only need it to move 1-2% to profit decently - and 5-10% to do really well.

It's looking like that sell you had at 204 was probably almost the perfect timing for a sale... seems like the pump has stalled now... profit taking should hold it around 200 level for awhile I think.

I wish I could have pulled that one off - I waited for a second push and had to accept 199 (but I'm plenty happy with that)! Great instincts you've got there!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Piggy backing on Jeefinslaw's comment:
> 
> you can throw - "timeout /t x"
> into the .bat file so cgminer waits a couple seconds after your comp boots up, before it starts.,, just put however many seconds you want it to wait in for "x"


ah this explains so much
it has a 30 second timeout, i got it from a dude which has a similar setup...
so thats why








thanks man!


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> If anyone followed my advice on Blackcoin, hold tight guys we're rising to 2000 satoshi's and beyond, forget about going to the Moon we're going to be hitting a blackhole and entering a whole new dimension










I still don't have a working mining machine. After replacing the stripped bay res last night, my D5 pump impeller decided to go off-balance during a leak test.

Anyways, is Blackcoin still profitable to mine, or should I just chalk it up to a missed opportunity due to hardware failure?


----------



## taafe

Anyone from Manchester or surrounding area???


----------



## barkinos98

I actually sometimes want the GPU prices to rise more, more and more...
simply because of those idiots which hate guys with farms because "they make the gpus less affordable for gamers"
its not our business that they cant afford a new gpu, and its not their business that how we make money as long as it is legal.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Anyone from Manchester or surrounding area???


What's up now mate ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't have a working mining machine. After replacing the stripped bay res last night, my D5 pump impeller decided to go off-balance during a leak test.
> 
> Anyways, is Blackcoin still profitable to mine, or should I just chalk it up to a missed opportunity due to hardware failure?


Aww shucks you're not having much luck dude!

You could try get some Blackcoin, it's not the best in terms of difficulty but if you can get a few hundred collected before it goes mental you could be in for some decent returns


----------



## lacrossewacker

Not sure if you guys saw this......it's stupid

*Senator demands complete US ban on Bitcoin*
Quote:


> A US senator is asking the federal government to take this remarkable step: completely ban Bitcoin.
> Joe Manchin, a Democratic senator representing West Virginia, sent a letter Thursday to the Treasury Department, the Federal Reserve, and other regulators characterizing the virtual currency as encouraging "illicit activity" as well as being "highly unstable and disruptive to our economy."


Quote:


> _Dear Secretary Lew, Chairwoman Yellen, Commissioner Curry, Acting Chairman Wetjen, Chairman Gruenberg, Chairwoman White:
> I write today to express my concerns about Bitcoin. This virtual currency is currently unregulated and has allowed users to participate in illicit activity, while also being highly unstable and disruptive to our economy. For the reasons outlined below, I urge regulators to take appropriate action to limit the abilities of this highly unstable currency.
> By way of background, Bitcoin is a crypto-currency that has gained notoriety in recent months due to its rising exchange value and relation to illegal transactions. Each Bitcoin is defined by a public address and a private key, thus Bitcoin is not only a token of value but also a method for transferring that value. It also means that Bitcoin provides a unique digital fingerprint, which allows for anonymous and irreversible transactions.
> The very features that make Bitcoin attractive to some also attract criminals who are able to disguise their actions from law enforcement. Due to Bitcoin's anonymity, the virtual market has been extremely susceptible to hackers and scam artists stealing millions from Bitcoins users. Anonymity combined with Bitcoin's ability to finalize transactions quickly, makes it very difficult, if not impossible, to reverse fraudulent transactions.
> Bitcoin has also become a haven for individuals to buy black market items. Individuals are able to anonymously purchase items such as drugs and weapons illegally. I have already written to regulators once on the now-closed Silkroad, which operated for years in supplying drugs and other black market items to criminals, thanks in large part to the creation of Bitcoin.
> That is why more than a handful of countries, and their banking systems, have cautioned against the use of Bitcoin. Indeed, it has been banned in two different countries--Thailand and China--and South Korea stated that it will not recognize Bitcoin as a legitimate currency. Several other countries, including the European Union, have issued warnings to Bitcoin users as their respective governments consider options for regulating or banning its use entirely. While it is disappointing that the world leader and epicenter of the banking industry will only follow suit instead of making policy, it is high time that the United States heed our allies' warnings. I am most concerned that as Bitcoin is inevitably banned in other countries, Americans will be left holding the bag on a valueless currency.
> Our foreign counterparts have already understood the wide range of problems even with Bitcoin's legitimate uses - from its significant price fluctuations to its deflationary nature. Just last week, Bitcoin prices plunged after the currency's major exchange, Mt. Gox, experienced technical issues. Two days ago, this exchange took its website down and is no longer even accessible. This was not a unique event; news of plummeting or skyrocketing Bitcoin prices is almost a weekly occurrence. In addition, its deflationary trends ensure that only speculators, such as so-called "Bitcoin miners," will benefit from possessing the virtual currency. There is no doubt average American consumers stand to lose by transacting in Bitcoin. As of December 2013, the Consumer Price Index (CPI) shows 1.3% inflation, while a recent media report indicated Bitcoin CPI has 98% deflation. In other words, spending Bitcoin now will cost you many orders of wealth in the future. This flaw makes Bitcoin's value to the U.S. economy suspect, if not outright detrimental.
> The clear ends of Bitcoin for either transacting in illegal goods and services or speculative gambling make me weary of its use. The Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee issued a report just this month stating, "There is widespread concern about the Bitcoin system's possible impact on national currencies, its potential for criminal misuse, and the implications of its use for taxation." Before the U.S. gets too far behind the curve on this important topic, I urge the regulators to work together, act quickly, and prohibit this dangerous currency from harming hard-working Americans.
> Sincerely,
> U.S. Joe Manchin III
> United States Senator_


stupid donkey


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not sure if you guys saw this......it's stupid
> 
> *Senator demands complete US ban on Bitcoin*
> 
> stupid donkey


It always makes me laugh when they bring up criminality as politicians are the biggest criminals on the planet


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not sure if you guys saw this......it's stupid
> 
> *Senator demands complete US ban on Bitcoin*
> 
> stupid donkey


I am so sick of this crap "Bitcoin is used for illicit activities." And what? Real money isn't used for drugs, prostitution and other stuff? Do you know how many bills in circulation contain trace amounts of cocaine on them? I think it was like 90%?

So sick of these people...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not sure if you guys saw this......it's stupid
> 
> *Senator demands complete US ban on Bitcoin*
> 
> stupid donkey












Man, we're in much worse shape than I ever imagined if ~$4.7B (much of which is held by people outside of the U.S.) is that critical a threat to our entire economy!









If even 1% of the drivel flowing from this idiot were true... I'd say it's
1) even more reason to convert USD to BTC as quickly as possible. AND
2) an even better reason to convert USD to ammunition, food, or perhaps passage to another country whose economy isn't so fragile that less than a .01% capital move can shake it so thoroughly.

Of course - that would be _if_ I wasn't sure that he was simply a shill for big banking interests.


----------



## lacrossewacker

It's not like cash is ever used for anything "illicit"


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It's not like cash is ever used for anything "illicit"


http://www.coindesk.com/cash-invented-seen-media-today/


----------



## Minusorange

Well in all honesty I think the real money is in making a coin

First we had stack, 70 BTC invested on a false promise and the dev runs

now we have Heavycoin

despite the Stack scam being common knowledge people have already thrown 25 BTC on this coin on the basis of what the dev says and a few fancy lines of code

almost $15,000

I've been trying to ask the dev to reveal some information or not accept payment for investment until coin is released but have a pre register list as they were going to do escrow but couldn't agree terms with escrow dude which would result in the same as just taking payment come launch but he won't do it so, yet people are still throwing their money at it. It's like he doesn't have the confidence in the coin himself to go this route which just screams to me another scam


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> http://www.coindesk.com/cash-invented-seen-media-today/


I can imagine people saying "we both have the same amount of paper in our hands, but because the other guy happens to have bigger numbers printed on them they're somehow worth more?"


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> If anyone followed my advice on Blackcoin, hold tight guys we're rising to 2000 satoshi's and beyond, forget about going to the Moon we're going to be hitting a blackhole and entering a whole new dimension


Unless you're looking at a different exchange than the one I am, we're a little far off from 2000 yet.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Unless you're looking at a different exchange than the one I am, we're a little far off from 2000 yet.


I guess I'm reading it wrong and I was going off what someone posted in btcointalk, been up 18 hours getting sloppy


----------



## lightsout

People here mining on reference 79709's? Can the cooler handle the heat?


----------



## barkinos98

i have a 7970 cooler'd 7950.
it kinda handles it, but even in the garage it gets around 83-85C :/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i have a 7970 cooler'd 7950.
> it kinda handles it, but even in the garage it gets around 83-85C :/


Yeah thats pretty toasty. Mines in a crate in the closet. Might not be a good idea.


----------



## Minusorange

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=489289.0

Another interesting looking coin with huge chinese market potential


----------



## Skye12977

Would anyone suggest against getting a 260x over a 750ti because the 260x can be put in crossfire for better performance/easier to sell.
Saying this assuming BTC go to poo and figure it's better to have multiple 260x's to be used in a build then try and individually sell 750ti...
but of course 750ti has lower power consumption :/


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i have a 7970 cooler'd 7950.
> it kinda handles it, but even in the garage it gets around 83-85C :/
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats pretty toasty. Mines in a crate in the closet. Might not be a good idea.
Click to expand...

I'm assuming OC is also way hotter than here, average is 7-8C and its raining like the atlantic is on the clouds








so yeah, closet might not be the best idea. why not garage?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> People here mining on reference 79709's? Can the cooler handle the heat?


I'm running mine underclocked and getting around 600kh/s each. The card that gets the most air is usually around 82C and the card right next to it with minimal flow is above 90C.


----------



## lightsout

I live in apartment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i have a 7970 cooler'd 7950.
> it kinda handles it, but even in the garage it gets around 83-85C :/
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats pretty toasty. Mines in a crate in the closet. Might not be a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming OC is also way hotter than here, average is 7-8C and its raining like the atlantic is on the clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah, closet might not be the best idea. why not garage?
Click to expand...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Would anyone suggest against getting a 260x over a 750ti because the 260x can be put in crossfire for better performance/easier to sell.
> Saying this assuming BTC go to poo and figure it's better to have multiple 260x's to be used in a build then try and individually sell 750ti...
> but of course 750ti has lower power consumption :/


The 750ti has been shown to game as well or better than the game systems available at this time. I mean, you are buying cards that will be in the budged gaming range. If you had to resell, the 750ti would be easier and cheaper to build a system around than a xfire system that requires 2 pcie lanes and a larger power supply.

But I honestly think you should go with whatever will get you the best mining performance, as that is what you are really after.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The 750ti has been shown to game as well or better than the game systems available at this time. I mean, you are buying cards that will be in the budged gaming range. If you had to resell, the 750ti would be easier and cheaper to build a system around than a xfire system that requires 2 pcie lanes and a larger power supply.
> 
> But I honestly think you should go with whatever will get you the best mining performance, as that is what you are really after.


I guess my question is based upon if it is a good idea to go with a card that has the capabilities of being combined with other cards for better performance or to go with the 750ti's for shear power consumption. Would it even be a good idea to try and use or sell a build with 3x 260x or 265x's?

e) I've seen 750ti's do 300 hash. What are 260x's able to do? the chart showed 400 for 780's, and I'm able to do 600 so..


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I guess my question is based upon if it is a good idea to go with a card that has the capabilities of being combined with other cards for better performance or to go with the 750ti's for shear power consumption. Would it even be a good idea to try and use or sell a build with 3x 260x or 265x's?
> 
> e) I've seen 750ti's do 300 hash. What are 260x's able to do? the chart showed 400 for 780's, and I'm able to do 600 so..


260Xs do ~250kH underclocked, from what I've seen, so similar to 750tis on hashrate.


----------



## cam51037

Quick question guys, have you ever had an issue with certain motherboards not finding GPU's?

Basically, I found a used 3770 + ASUS P8H77-M (from a prebuilt ASUS - the board is very similar to this model, just slightly modified for a prebuilt. It includes all 4 PCI-e slots though) and the guy is asking $150 for the pair. I don't want to end up purchasing the board just to discover that it only supports two cards in the 16x slots. I plan to use 4x GTX 750 Ti's on the board and possibly mine something on the CPU as well, a 3770 sounds like it would do alright at certain coins.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> 260Xs do ~250kH underclocked, from what I've seen, so similar to 750tis on hashrate.


hmm, any idea of the r7 265 release date then?
I'd be more obliged to get a 265 > 750ti if they were released any time soon


----------



## Minusorange

grrrrr why cryptsy take so long to confirm deposits ??

Trying to cash in all my assets so I can invest in BC but I'm losing out on potential BC

By the way guys an interesting comment someone made about BC in reference to people not thinking it's worth mining even to make a couple hundred BC
Quote:


> I'd heard of bitcoin in 2010, never bothered checking it out properly. Annoying isn't it. I guess the speed of this is symptomatic of the rate people flit between coins. If its PoW period was too long, it'd probably fizzle out before it got anywhere.
> 
> If nothing else, it's an interesting one to see what happens.


Also price projections
Quote:


> NXT: 1 billion coins = max was 10 000 satoshi.
> 
> BC : 100 million coins = theoretical max of 100 000 satoshi when its linked to NXT.
> 
> Theoretical max when it's linked to BTC: (21 000 000 / 100 000 000) / 10 = 0.021 BTC for each BlackCoin = 2 100 000 satoshi.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> grrrrr why cryptsy take so long to confirm deposits ??
> 
> Trying to cash in all my assets so I can invest in BC but I'm losing out on potential BC
> 
> By the way guys an interesting comment someone made about BC in reference to people not thinking it's worth mining even to make a couple hundred BC
> Also price projections


Cough cough...what's BC?


----------



## kzim9

So what site are people using these days to get BTC to Paypal?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> So what site are people using these days to get BTC to Paypal?


I think most are using BTC-e, but the fee and minimum withdraw amount is quite high there.


----------



## Minusorange

Blackcoin https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.0

I'm with http://bc.crypto-coinz.com pool if you want to join the fun

5000 doge sold for 203 sats I can live with that as it was 199 seconds before deposit came through

Now to sell my rubbish Spots (grrr roullette lol)

Then it's through the blackhole with blackcoin


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Blackcoin https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.0
> 
> I'm with http://bc.crypto-coinz.com pool if you want to join the fun
> 
> 5000 doge sold for 203 sats I can live with that as it was 199 seconds before deposit came through
> 
> Now to sell my rubbish Spots (grrr roullette lol)
> 
> Then it's through the blackhole with blackcoin


LOL, they're only rubbish because you want to sell them this very minute. LOL


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> LOL, they're only rubbish because you want to sell them this very minute. LOL


haha in all honesty spots looks set to fail it's being manipulated too much even with less difficulty there's not much interest in it, I'd rather cut my losses and get out now than wait and miss out on BC peaking, I'm going all in on this coin


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> haha in all honesty spots looks set to fail it's being manipulated too much even with less difficulty there's not much interest in it, I'd rather cut my losses and get out now than wait and miss out on BC peaking, I'm going all in on this coin


How many are you mining a day?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> haha in all honesty spots looks set to fail it's being manipulated too much even with less difficulty there's not much interest in it, I'd rather cut my losses and get out now than wait and miss out on BC peaking, I'm going all in on this coin


I'm mining for a few days just to see... I have to say the wallet doesn't inspire too much confidence... Nova clone with nothing really added. Not like it's a huge investment however so I'll mine at least a few thousand just for grins. At least MINT showed a little more polish on the wallet, but there's still time for the BC guys to add value to the wallet and infrastructure. Plus there's contests depending on pool (Scryptominers.com is running a donator raffle starting tomorrow). If it's not fun - why bother.

The reality is that almost none of these coins are likely to survive their first year of life... but the gamble is in having at least some of the one or two that actually do - as they should be worth plenty to make up for the others.









I am definitely a sucker for PoS coins (Proof of Stake - not the other PoS).









As I prefer holding smaller amounts of a variety for a longer run - PoS coins have that built in incentive. If nothing else I think that's the only reason I still have any PPC... not like I expect the adoption to widen on that one really.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> How many are you mining a day?


I got 3500 for about a day with 890mh/s max but I had problems getting my card to 890 so was at around 800 for the first 12 hours and then took a break to fix my settings and then mine another 12 hours at 890


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm mining for a few days just to see... I have to say the wallet doesn't inspire too much confidence... Nova clone with nothing really added. Not like it's a huge investment however so I'll mine at least a few thousand just for grins. At least MINT showed a little more polish on the wallet, but there's still time for the BC guys to add value to the wallet and infrastructure. Plus there's contests depending on pool (Scryptominers.com is running a donator raffle starting tomorrow). If it's not fun - why bother.


I just saw the scryptominers competition so I may switch to them for the chance.

The wallet is still being tweaked there's an update coming soon which allows the POS to function as it should but it doesn't matter as it doesn't come in effect until block 10k anyway

There's alot of interest in this coin and I believe the hype alone can make it grow


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I just saw the scryptominers competition so I may switch to them for the chance.
> 
> The wallet is still being tweaked there's an update coming soon which allows the POS to function as it should but it doesn't matter as it doesn't come in effect until block 10k anyway
> 
> There's alot of interest in this coin and I believe the hype alone can make it grow


Well, I certainly hope so for your sake if nothing else as you're all-in on it.

Not like it will be necessary if it takes off (as you'll likely have much more of it than I will) but if it does I'll shoot you a tip for the advance notice.


----------



## lacrossewacker

why does my 280x blow so hard? My 670 is giving it a run for its money


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BC*
> KNOWN BUG: if wallet does not start from first time, ignore error and try again


well that's comforting.....lol, I read that as "if you ever get it going, never turn it off!"


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Gpu thread to 1, intensity to 18 for starters. Then lock down your thread concurrency


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I certainly hope so for your sake if nothing else as you're all-in on it.
> 
> Not like it will be necessary if it takes off (as you'll likely have much more of it than I will) but if it does I'll shoot you a tip for the advance notice.


Thanks! I hope I'm not wrong otherwise any further advice or hints I give will be worthless lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Gpu thread to 1, intensity to 18 for starters. Then lock down your thread concurrency


Can't get my guiminer to work for some reason (administering everything over teamviewer)

here's my .bat file

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://bc-pool.crypto-coinz.com:3333 -u lacrossewacker.secondaryrig -p mypassword -I 18
pause

setting the intensity from 10 to 18 took my miner from 75khash/s to ~600!

what are some of the other tags (thread concurrency for example) that I should use? I'm not trying to go "balls to the wall" on performance. 70% stability, 30% performance if you weighed my priority.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can't get my guiminer to work for some reason (administering everything over teamviewer)
> 
> here's my .bat file
> 
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://bc-pool.crypto-coinz.com:3333 -u lacrossewacker.secondaryrig -p mypassword -I 18
> pause
> 
> setting the intensity from 10 to 18 took my miner from 75khash/s to ~600!
> 
> what are some of the other tags (thread concurrency for example) that I should use? I'm not trying to go "balls to the wall" on performance. 70% stability, 30% performance if you weighed my priority.


Thread concurrency is very GPU specific. For instance some 270X cards can do 21000 some 18000 mine does around 14000. Gotta find out what works for yours. the biggest KHs boost is from GPU memory clock speed (higher = better) and intensity.


----------



## Minusorange

https://www.cryptoaltex.com/index.php?page=trade&market=4

BC just jumped from my buy order at 1726 to 1800 this is going crazy


----------



## lacrossewacker

are you guys using the beta wallet? 1.01? Not sure what they mean by
"UPGRADE TO v1.0.1 AS SOON AS POSSIBLE
HARD FORK AT BLOCK 5000"

What's hard forK?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are you guys using the beta wallet? 1.01? Not sure what they mean by
> "UPGRADE TO v1.0.1 AS SOON AS POSSIBLE
> HARD FORK AT BLOCK 5000"
> 
> What's hard forK?


It's basically where the chain somehow splits off due to a pool with high hashrate getting ahead so the chain gets messed and has 2 different versions, generally the version with the most miners on it is the accepted fork and as such the wallet needs to be updated so miners on the wrong fork don't lose their money

I don't think I'm going to get any cheap BC now, almost at 2,000 satoshi. So I'm setting the miner up and off to bed

G'night guys see you BC mining people on Pluto tomorrow hopefully









EDIT: AND ITS JUST HIT 2K SATOSHI!!!


----------



## Crizume

I was one of first on the exchange and got a nice buy order at 0.00000100....







So many of the 1st sell orders were dirt cheap.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I was one of first on the exchange and got a nice buy order at 0.00000100....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many of the 1st sell orders were dirt cheap.


Yeah I should have got in early but I was still considering holding my doge & spots when it was so cheap, now I can't even buy any at 2k as I keep getting outbid and I'm not prepared to enter a bid war over 500 coins when there is always the slight chance it may fail and I can probably mine those 500 tonight


----------



## Crizume

I know alot of people are put off by small exchanges like the one blackcoin is on but Cryptorush promised to ad the coin tonight if it gets 20k votes.



Please vote so we can get the coin on a bigger exchange.

And were at 3k satoshi


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Yeah I should have got in early but I was still considering holding my doge & spots when it was so cheap, now I can't even buy any at 2k as I keep getting outbid and I'm not prepared to enter a bid war over 500 coins when there is always the slight chance it may fail and I can probably mine those 500 tonight


Don't know if you let that buy order ride or not.. if so you should have gotten a fill for it as I just grabbed a few thousand at just below 2K... only dipped briefly however... hope things work well for both of us on this 'wildcard'.


----------



## Crizume

Cryptorush is working on getting their blackcoin market online as we speak. Get those wallets ready to invest or cash out


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Is it to late to jump on the BC with my measly 600 KH/s? To make a decent profit that is.


----------



## Crizume

Hard to say all i know is with the cryptorush news this just happened in a span of 30 min's

22GH/s+

Current: Difficulty 190.48060220
Est Next Difficulty 308.88746303 (Change in 1 Blocks)

Thats alot of net hash for a brand new coin and that difficulty jumped from the mid 100's all day long.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Don't know if you let that buy order ride or not.. if so you should have gotten a fill for it as I just grabbed a few thousand at just below 2K... only dipped briefly however... hope things work well for both of us on this 'wildcard'.


I went with the both of you two also, I'm up to 6649 in my wallet right now and I'm mining with all I've got.


----------



## kzim9

Would this not be bad for the coin because it so new?


----------



## Crizume

It would if most of it was going to one person or a rediculous farm but looking at the blockchain info only the pools and 2 known exchanges have a significant amount of coin. That coupled with the no premine means its one of the fairest distributed alt coins launches in recent months. Theirs only 60 addresses with over 100k and only 28 with over 200k. If you account for the pools and 3 exchanges that just leaves a couple Whales with big farms.









Under the 100k mark look at how quick the drop off is to the 60k mark

http://agran.net/bc_getbalance.php?top=100

Its good that the wealth is spread out.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I know alot of people are put off by small exchanges like the one blackcoin is on but Cryptorush promised to ad the coin tonight if it gets 20k votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Please vote so we can get the coin on a bigger exchange.
> 
> And were at 3k satoshi


I don't see it on there to vote for.???


----------



## Crizume

Up already.

My BC is pending and time to send some btc. Lets see what we can work tonight.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So ya or nay on if I should mine it with only 600khs?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Gpu thread to 1, intensity to 18 for starters. Then lock down your thread concurrency


In GUIminer you have to use the 7970 presest and u get 660 khs


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I only have a 270x and a 5750 for a combined 600khs

Just wondering if I'm to late to make some money off this coin. I wish I had a 7970


----------



## Roulette Run

BlackCoin is up on CryptoRush!


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I only have a 270x and a 5750 for a combined 600khs
> 
> Just wondering if I'm to late to make some money off this coin. I wish I had a 7970


To make some never to late. As to how much profit you are looking for it depends. Im not gonna tell you what to mine only proved information.

This coin is a PoS coin and not a PoW coin. Simple terms after about sunday/monday no more will be able to be mined. Only traded for or mined by what you own in your wallet at and interest rate of 1% annually.

When we near that 10,000 block that none will be able to be mined afterwards prices are going to "hopefully" go up. If no one dumps before hand. What happens after is up to the community of the coin and the whales.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> BlackCoin is up on CryptoRush!


So I put half my coins back on CryptoRush at twice what I've paid for the most expensive ones to see if I can pay for my coins and I'll bank the rest for now. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Tried to register at cryptorush and it gives me run around.....Says activate, but then wont accept code, wont send me new one, and says no user with that name, but when I try to register again it says user already exists........


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Tried to register at cryptorush and it gives me run around.....Says activate, but then wont accept code, wont send me new one, and says no user with that name, but when I try to register again it says user already exists........


Just log in, did that for me but I can log in.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

how do i transfer my doge to crypto rush?


----------



## Crizume

Go to balances
Find doge on the list and click deposit
Little pop up at come up. Click Generate a key.
Send to that wallet.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Go to balances
> Find doge on the list and click deposit
> Little pop up at come up. Click Generate a key.
> Send to that wallet.


After you send, keep hitting the Refresh button until your deposit shows.


----------



## Crizume

Yea go to transactions and it will show pending. When all the confirmations are done go back to the balance page and hit refresh so ur not spamming the button.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Go to balances
> Find doge on the list and click deposit
> Little pop up at come up. Click Generate a key.
> Send to that wallet.


ty that was driving me nuts...


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well it dropped pretty badly


----------



## Crizume

Patience my friend. Then again it could all go to nothing like any crypto. Night all Gonna look at charts in the AM.

Hint. Volumes only been 2.3 btc.
24 hour volume at cryptoaltex a very small exchange was 79


----------



## CravinR1

How many khs you get while playing LoL at max resolution?

My 7950 gets 300+ khs mining and maxes out LoL


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Selling 4,000 doge for around 360 BC, small amount for a potential killer. maybe ill make a few bucks.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> People here mining on reference 79709's? Can the cooler handle the heat?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i have a 7970 cooler'd 7950.
> it kinda handles it, but even in the garage it gets around 83-85C :/


My reference diamond 7970 gets 70C at 1100mv/1100 core clock at 60% fan speed mining scrypt coins. But only 65C at 55% fan speed at 1210mv/1250 core clock mining PTS.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> People here mining on reference 79709's? Can the cooler handle the heat?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i have a 7970 cooler'd 7950.
> it kinda handles it, but even in the garage it gets around 83-85C :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My reference diamond 7970 gets 70C at 1100mv/1100 core clock at 60% fan speed mining scrypt coins. But only 65C at 55% fan speed at 1210mv/1250 core clock mining PTS.
Click to expand...

Why so much lower than everyone else? What type of setup is it in? What ambient temp? Those temps aren't bad at all.


----------



## lightsout

Been mining BC for like 90 minutes with 2x 270's. Got 57 coins in the first half hour and it hasn't moved since. Something doesn't seem right, should I change pools?

crap double post...


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why so much lower than everyone else? What type of setup is it in? What ambient temp? Those temps aren't bad at all.


Id guess ambient is a comfortable 67-68f. Uhh thatd be like 19-20C. Specs in sig, HAF 932.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why so much lower than everyone else? What type of setup is it in? What ambient temp? Those temps aren't bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Id guess ambient is a comfortable 67-68f. Uhh thatd be like 19-20C. Specs in sig, HAF 932.
Click to expand...

Thats not bad at all.


----------



## lacrossewacker

can't reach http://bc.crypto-coinz.com/ right now









I haven't gotten anything in my wallet since I started ~5 hours ago. Getting about 1.2Mh/s


----------



## MotO

Oh man 230 diff on next block for BC lol. I might be late for this dump coin.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> can't reach http://bc.crypto-coinz.com/ right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten anything in my wallet since I started ~5 hours ago. Getting about 1.2Mh/s


Not just you. the difficulty has skyrocketed. I dont think us little guys will be able to get much now. Been mining awhile and so far along with trading doge, was only able to scrape up 87 BC. Lets hope it brings some profit. Depressing.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> can't reach http://bc.crypto-coinz.com/ right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten anything in my wallet since I started ~5 hours ago. Getting about 1.2Mh/s


Not sure what their payout rules are for confirmations, but ScryptoMiners.com's is pretty brutal (520 confirmations)... so depending on what the pool has that set to... that many confirmations will take hours if not a day or more to start actually paying out to you. Just look at your dashboard on the pool and see what the unconfirmed balance is. I've been mining all day and don't have any confirmed yet. Looks like it could take close to 36 hours for the first blocks I have shares on to start paying out.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I've got 4725 I bought at 2400. Let's hope by sunday or monday there is some profit to be had.


----------



## rickyman0319

are you guys mining BC? trading BC?


----------



## lightsout

Clevermining payout has dropped a bit the last couple days, down to .0088/1MH. Jumping on something else for a bit.


----------



## rickyman0319

is clevermining.com worthly if I only have at least 1600 kh/s? and not like 2000-7000 kh/s like other people does?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is clevermining.com worthly if I only have at least 1600 kh/s? and not like 2000-7000 kh/s like other people does?


Seems like that should be worth around .013 to .016 BTC/day... as to whether or not that's worth it? That's a call only you can make for yourself.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> are you guys mining BC? trading BC?


I'm doing some of both, I bought as much as I could, then I've put about half back on the market at double what I paid for it in the hopes that I can pay for it and the other half I've got banked, but I'm a ways from getting there yet. I'm also mining with the intent of banking virtually all of that if I can.

I also have just short of 3K coins sitting in the unconfirmed bin and some of them have been there for quite a few hours. I'll be looking forward to seeing them start to hit my wallet soon.


----------



## rickyman0319

cause I am mining dogecoin right now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> cause I am mining dogecoin right now.


How many doge are you getting a day? When I did the math a couple days ago with my 1700khash clever was better than doge. But clever has dropped the last couple days.

EDIT** According to coinwarz you will make about the same as clever predicts. .015 btc. Mining doge that is.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is clevermining.com worthly if I only have at least 1600 kh/s? and not like 2000-7000 kh/s like other people does?


I've averaged 1.2Mh since I started like 26 hours ago and I'm at .011, you can decide if it's worth it to you or not. I'm just tired of all the switching around pools and stuff.


----------



## Roulette Run

I think BC will probably just go mostly sideways the rest of the night, but I've got my sell orders in place and I'm gonna call it a night here shortly. I'm not sure if it was CryptoRush's coming to play that started the lul in trading or if it was a little profit taking. Maybe after everybody catches their breath tonight and more people begin finding it on CryptoRush, the coin with start climbing again.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I think BC will probably just go mostly sideways the rest of the night, but I've got my sell orders in place and I'm gonna call it a night here shortly. I'm not sure if it was CryptoRush's coming to play that started the lul in trading or if it was a little profit taking. Maybe after everybody catches their breath tonight and *more people begin finding it on CryptoRush, the coin with start climbing again*.


First you were single handedly carrying nutcoin, now onto this one? What's next?


----------



## incog

I don't know about Doge anymore. It comes in kind of slow, I'm not sure if it's worth mining anymore. According to coinwarz it's still quite decent.

I've been doing some Karmacoin past few days, not sure if it's the most profitable but it seems better than most of the other crappy coins I tried, including Mintcoin and Suncoin. I've raked in some € over the past few days.

Anyway, how's this for a single 7970? Could I be doing it better?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Anyway, how's this for a single 7970? Could I be doing it better?


Not bad; try dropping your memory clocks to 1500 and see if that does a bit better.


----------



## Minusorange

Morning guys, hope you're all well

Slightly disappointed to see BC didn't hit the 3k mark, it's doing steady around the 2.8k mark so it's close to my predictions at least but I'm thinking over the next few days as we get closer to the POS system it'll hit that easily and probably reach highs of 4 maybe 5k

I'm probably going to sell at 4k, I'm not greedy and for me that's a nice profit for the time I've spent mining it and the cautious side of me thinks it's better to get out sooner rather than later just incase it flops once the miners become irrelevant to the coin and hype dies down. Will be switching to a new coin tonight, unless the difficulty drops on BC considerably so I'll be doing some research today for something decent and will drop some tips again for you guys in the hopes we can all profit!

It's the possible the coin could go higher and I'm still not 100% on cashing out at 4k so I will keep watching and reassessing based on market activity, however there's some things I've noticed which has given me doubts hence the desire to sell at 4k, I don't want to reveal what I'm thinking in case I'm wrong and I don't want to damage the potential of the coin with negativity but when I'm more sure I will let you guys know so you can make a decision on getting out or staying in for yourselves until then don't panic, everything is fine right now at least for the next 24 hours


----------



## korruptedkaos

Morning









I still see btc is under $600 or £340







hopefully it will continue on rising now.

I think over the weekend we should see it jump up a fair bit.

the diff on that BC is quite high now although its still very profitable. for some reason it just keeps on disconnecting on me every 5 - 10 mins now.
anybody else having that problem? maybe its the pool im on


----------



## Minusorange

Yeah I was having bad connection problems with scrypto coinz so I jumped ship over to scrypto miners

I've stopped mining BC now mainly because I want to use the computer today lol if I don't find a new coin tonight though I'll probably go back to it for one last night

I think it's going to hit the $600 mark either today or tomorrow providing there's no negative news and then it's going to stay steady there for a month or so before starting to rise again


----------



## fleetfeather

Having a awful time atm trying to configure stratum for pools. I've only just realised today that stratum is not 'download and run' in design, but rather you need to set it up with a batch file (god I hope this interpretation is correct, otherwise I'm reallyyyy lost haha)

What flags do I need set to in order to point stratum in the right direction for a pool? So far I've got:

-o for address
-p for PORT (not password)

But no idea how to specify my pool username and password (which apparently I need to do)


----------



## Crizume

Username = -u weblogin.Worker
Password= -p workerpassword

If you go to the getting started link on the pool your trying to mine their should be a helpful readme with a pre written example batch.


----------



## Nhb93

I guess I need to go jump on BC with my 2 MH/s today. Been offline for about a day and a half while I was moving things around. At least there's a good coin to mine for right now, then it's right back off to CleverMining for steady payouts.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I guess I need to go jump on BC with my 2 MH/s today. Been offline for about a day and a half while I was moving things around. At least there's a good coin to mine for right now, then it's right back off to CleverMining for steady payouts.


Mining new coins is more often a good investments in a few weeks/months. Even tho it might not be very profitable right now.

Just look at DOPE. Wasnt worth mining yesterday morning, but in 5 hours it went from 0.000005 to 0.00004 and at 0.00004 it sure was worth mining







.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Username = -u weblogin.Worker
> Password= -p workerpassword
> 
> If you go to the getting started link on the pool your trying to mine their should be a helpful readme with a pre written example batch.


Sorry, either I'm lost or You're lost (more likely that I'm lost). Those arguments look like arguments for a miner batch file rather than stratum.


----------



## Crizume

Yea sorry misread ...Early in the am here.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Mining new coins is more often a good investments in a few weeks/months. Even tho it might not be very profitable right now.
> 
> Just look at DOPE. Wasnt worth mining yesterday morning, but in 5 hours it went from 0.000005 to 0.00004 and at 0.00004 it sure was worth mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I wish I could say the same with nuts but the devs dropped the nuts on that one.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I wish I could say the same with nuts but the devs dropped the nuts on that one.


Yeah I've given up on Nutcoins - at least I only spent a couple days mining them.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I wish I could say the same with nuts but the devs dropped the nuts on that one.


so you are not mining NUTS anymore?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> so you are not mining NUTS anymore?


If the pool I was using is still up then I would be mining. Mining LTC with that 280X right now.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I wish I could say the same with nuts but the devs dropped the nuts on that one.


-Why do you have a steeringwheel between your legs?!
-I dont know, but its drivin' me' NUTS!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> If the pool I was using is still up then I would be mining. Mining LTC with that 280X right now.


Bitember.com is still operating and there's a new pool that has joined in on nutcoin: http://nut.imine.at


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> so you are not mining NUTS anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pool I was using is still up then I would be mining. Mining LTC with that 280X right now.
Click to expand...

you're mining LTC directly??

Edit: oh and apparently this is new: http://hempcoin.org/

wanted to check out how potcoin was doing and apparently this is the new potcoin? i made some monies with da pot


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah I've given up on Nutcoins - at least I only spent a couple days mining them.


There is a group of us who are on the verge of trying to take over nutcoin in the very near future if the dev doesn't step up and begin leading.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Yeah I was having bad connection problems with scrypto coinz so I jumped ship over to scrypto miners
> 
> I've stopped mining BC now mainly because I want to use the computer today lol if I don't find a new coin tonight though I'll probably go back to it for one last night
> 
> I think it's going to hit the $600 mark either today or tomorrow providing there's no negative news and then it's going to stay steady there for a month or so before starting to rise again


Whaa! I can't hardly believe the guy that went all in last night has given up on BC today. lol


----------



## Minusorange

BC on mintpal now - https://www.mintpal.com/market/BC/BTC

3k satoshi's what did I say !!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> There is a group of us who are on the verge of trying to take over nutcoin in the very near future if the dev doesn't step up and begin leading.


Let's start a revolution, and we can change the world... #Beatles


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> First you were single handedly carrying nutcoin, now onto this one? What's next?


I have far from given up on nutcoin, just read my prior posts on this page, but I can walk and chew bubble gum at the same time. The name of the game is to make money , I do have 18.34 million nutcoin to prove my dedication to that cause.


----------



## charliew

BC up at mintpal

Trade for your life! :|.

Also, how the hell did people start trading within 5 minutes of the BC coming up? Just getting them confirmed takes longer :S.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

R9 280 ready. 1792 SP, so a 7950 under the cover.

Has custom cooler with ASUS, Sapphire, and XFX

http://www.chinadiy.com.cn/html/66/n-13266.html


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Let's start a revolution, and we can change the world... #Beatles


It seems it's either that or walk away from what seems to be a dead coin, we've heard nothing substantive out of the dev in weeks and the main nutcoin.com site has been down for days. I've been in touch with several coders and... it just is what it is, we wish the dev and his team would just let us know what's going on and that they're still with us. That's the reason for the action, not just because we want to take over.


----------



## rickyman0319

is there any riecoin profit calculator anywhere?
I am tried to decided it is better to mine mmc rather than ric?
i7 4770k and i7 2700k


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is there any riecoin profit calculator anywhere?
> I am tried to decided it is better to mine mmc rather than ric?
> i7 4770k and i7 2700k


RIC has very small returns atm. We're talking about fractions of a dollar per day last time I checked


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> RIC has very small returns atm. We're talking about fractions of a dollar per day last time I checked


any glimmer of hope in its future? I've been mining on my CPU's for about a week now. ~100 coins


----------



## lacrossewacker

How's BC looking now? I'm in no place to dump anything, I have 155 since last night







Worth a darn?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> How's BC looking now? I'm in no place to dump anything, I have 155 since last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth a darn?


Naw, 0.00002 and sinking hopefully.

I was fast so I tried to play the hyped margin. Had to painfully watch it sink from 0.0005 to 0.00021 before I could sell... Could buy at a 5% profit atm, but Im hoping it sinks like a ship.
It will probably come to a standstill really soon.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> any glimmer of hope in its future? I've been mining on my CPU's for about a week now. ~100 coins


haha sorry, no clue


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Naw, 0.00002 and sinking hopefully.
> 
> I was fast so I tried to play the hyped margin. Had to painfully watch it sink from 0.0005 to 0.00021 before I could sell... Could buy at a 5% profit atm, but Im hoping it sinks like a ship.
> It will probably come to a standstill really soon.


everybody else concur?









I'll just hold on to these then for now. Should I go back to doge?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> any glimmer of hope in its future? I've been mining on my CPU's for about a week now. ~100 coins


The problem is the machinery people bring to CPU-mining-fights. As a normal user with A processor, youre basically nothing at all.
Who needs asics when a company upgrade-rep suddenly sends out bat-files containting a miningprogram and a RIC address in the middle of the night. 8 hours of 200 processors mining the heck out of the coin really does matter.

EDIT: Also, there we go. BC got a stopper at [email protected] We wont go below that today. Buy up whatever you sold and wait for tonights peak when people notice its tradeable.


----------



## Dortheleus

I've been reading this on and off for a bit and I've seen some of you posting ±1k/month $ profits, but I've not seen one of you investing in any really serious graphic cards.

I'm not talking about video game level cards here, I'm talking about GRID K1/K2 class cards. Cards that are made to process large calculations.

Has anyone even thought about going server class for minig???


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> I've been reading this on and off for a bit and I've seen some of you posting ±1k/month $ profits, but I've not seen one of you investing in any really serious graphic cards.
> 
> I'm not talking about video game level cards here, I'm talking about GRID K1/K2 class cards. Cards that are made to process large calculations.
> 
> Has anyone even thought about going server class for minig???


Are you talking about server grade GPU that has ECC RAM?

It's like buying a Xeon for gaming.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> I've been reading this on and off for a bit and I've seen some of you posting ±1k/month $ profits, but I've not seen one of you investing in any really serious graphic cards.
> 
> I'm not talking about video game level cards here, I'm talking about GRID K1/K2 class cards. Cards that are made to process large calculations.
> 
> Has anyone even thought about going server class for minig???


Resell value when mining is nolonger profitable will suffer a "bit"...

Dude just go mainstream and rob someones 280x's or something. If you want to invest big, invest in MANY cards imo.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Are you talking about server grade GPU that has ECC RAM?
> 
> It's like buying a Xeon for gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Resell value when mining is nolonger profitable will suffer a "bit"...
> 
> Dude just go mainstream and rob someones 280x's or something. If you want to invest big, invest in MANY cards imo.


Are you guys sure? Has anyone try installing a Tesla K20 card in their mining rig? These cards are made to do these massive calculations needed in mining.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Are you guys sure? Has anyone try installing a Tesla K20 card in their mining rig? These cards are made to do these massive calculations needed in mining.


I have recently posted links to pictures of guys that have at least 100 or more GPU's running in huge rig setups, they have the cash to buy whatever piece of equipment they believe to be most profitable... there's a reason why they stick with "gaming" GPU's and run the numbers of them they do.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Are you guys sure? Has anyone try installing a Tesla K20 card in their mining rig? These cards are made to do these massive calculations needed in mining.


I think 15 280x's might do mining better than the K20 mate







. Youre terribly welcome to try it out if you have one lying around, but I mean jeez, prolly dont want to spend like 5k on a graphicscard for mining.


----------



## Crizume

Blackcoin is also up on mintpal. Up a little since this mornings prices we will see what happens.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Are you guys sure? Has anyone try installing a Tesla K20 card in their mining rig? These cards are made to do these massive calculations needed in mining.


Not worth it at all.

1x K20 = 3100 USD
5x 290x = 3200 USD ~ 4.8Mh/s
7x 280x = 3200 USD ~ 5.2Mhs

Don't know how much the K20 does, but i think it's in the range of a 780ti.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> I think 15 280x's might do mining better than the K20 mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Youre terribly welcome to try it out if you have one lying around, but I mean jeez, prolly dont want to spend like 5k on a graphicscard for mining.


True I don't have a Tesla K20 just lying arround *I wish* but I'm curious to see one in action and compare it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Are you guys sure? Has anyone try installing a Tesla K20 card in their mining rig? These cards are made to do these massive calculations needed in mining.


I tried running on a quadro. Didn't work at first...until I switched over to a Geforce driver. Ultimately, these cards aren't faster unless they're taken advantage of through meticulously created drivers for specific software suites. Step outside of that zone and they're just expensively downclocked GPU's.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Blackcoin is also up on mintpal. Up a little since this mornings prices we will see what happens.


Blackcoin went 0.00005 -> 0.000019 -> 0.000026. Its still climbing a bit. DANCE FOR ME PUPPETS.

Its also ridiculously profitable to mine atm. Counting 3 coins per MHs per minute =

60*24*3 = 4320 coins per day

4320 * 0.000025 * 600 = 64.8 bucks per day per mhs. Of course the difficulty wont allow this to go on for very long, but GET IT WHILE ITS HOT.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Are you guys sure? Has anyone try installing a Tesla K20 card in their mining rig? These cards are made to do these massive calculations needed in mining.


Look at how these cards do for BOINC or Folding. They are no different in these tasks vs their consumer counterpart, but cost a lot more money. They aren't worth it.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Yeah I was having bad connection problems with scrypto coinz so I jumped ship over to scrypto miners
> 
> I've stopped mining BC now mainly because I want to use the computer today lol if I don't find a new coin tonight though I'll probably go back to it for one last night
> 
> I think it's going to hit the $600 mark either today or tomorrow providing there's no negative news and then it's going to stay steady there for a month or so before starting to rise again


You know? This coin (BC) just might hit 5K sooner rather than later, if it hits 4800, I pay for every coin I bought plus some, because that will double the most expensive coin I bought and I put half my bought coins back on the market at double the highest I paid. I tried to buy some cheap ones just a little bit ago, but I wasn't fast enough, now the price is +2500. I bought 1130 of them @ 1665 last night and put half of those at 2500, they sold at 2:00 Eastern U.S. this morning. If it keeps up, I'll be getting all my purchased BC for free buy selling half at double. This does not include any mined coins which I'm also saving.


----------



## CravinR1

Where you mine it at


----------



## Crizume

LMAO 30+GH/s hash

Difficulty 316.18250693
Est Next Difficulty 677.65983229 (Change in 1 Blocks)

That and been up on bitpal for less than 2 hours already 55 btc volume


----------



## charliew

Well Im going to thailand tomorrow evening. So I have to decide on what to save for 3 weeks.

Thinking Karma, Rabbit, Panda (PND), and some MAX/BLACK/NUT/DOGE etc thats really just there from figuring out how to mine stuff properly.

This is the most important thing to decide now guys, why arent you helping me?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Where you mine it at


http://bc.cryptoquest.net/index.php

I hope everybody has the updated wallet, that hard fork is closing in on us at block 5000, we're on 4647 right now.


----------



## fleetfeather

can someone please link me to a actual stratum guide, because everything I've found so far is a joke


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> can someone please link me to a actual stratum guide, because everything I've found so far is a joke


what part of stratum? like a general overview of what it is? setting up miners to connect to one? what do you wish to accomplish?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> everybody else concur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just hold on to these then for now. Should I go back to doge?


No, he's an idiot/troll. Hoping a coin will fail for no reason when so many of us have vested interest in it, it's going to be very volatile right now and people are going to try and manipulate it alot with negative speculation in order to force panic dumps and then buy it up cheap

We're almost at 50% mined, when it gets to around 70/80% is when the fun will begin and then it's probably time to sell as right now I can't see how the prices will sustain with nothing to use the coin for

Howver, LTC started off like this so there's always a chance


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> No, he's an idiot/troll. Hoping a coin will fail for no reason when so many of us have vested interest in it, it's going to be very volatile right now and people are going to try and manipulate it alot with negative speculation in order to force panic dumps and then buy it up cheap
> 
> We're almost at 50% mined, when it gets to around 70/80% is when the fun will begin and then it's probably time to sell as right now I can't see how the prices will sustain with nothing to use the coin for
> 
> Howver, LTC started off like this so there's always a chance


keep us low-information miners informed please


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> what part of stratum? like a general overview of what it is? setting up miners to connect to one? what do you wish to accomplish?


ugh, and now stratum has started working apparently, thus making me look silly :/

---

I'll take this oppotunity to ask another question then: my usual cudaminer batch file always causes display driver crashes when mining certain coins. EG: this batch file bellow works for some coins, but causes hard driver crashes with other coins (for example, blackcoin).

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://bc.scryptominers.com:3350 -u XXX.XXX -p XXXX --algo=scrypt *-d 0 -i 0 -b 4096 -l T26x24 -m 1 -L 1 -C 0 -H 1 -s 10*
pause

removing the bolded arguments causes the miner to autoconfigure, at which point the client doesn't cause driver crashes but also results in reduced khash rates. Any advice for a crash-free, higher-hash batch file for a 780 Ti?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> keep us low-information miners informed please


Did you see my first post for the day ? I'm still trying to do some background research to try and confirm what I'm suspecting but it's incredibly to conclude at the moment with so much trade traffic, we're at like 90/100 BTC in trades over the last 2 days which is phenominal for a new coin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You know? This coin (BC) just might hit 5K sooner rather than later, if it hits 4800, I pay for every coin I bought plus some, because that will double the most expensive coin I bought and I put half my bought coins back on the market at double the highest I paid. I tried to buy some cheap ones just a little bit ago, but I wasn't fast enough, now the price is +2500. I bought 1130 of them @ 1665 last night and put half of those at 2500, they sold at 2:00 Eastern U.S. this morning. If it keeps up, I'll be getting all my purchased BC for free buy selling half at double. This does not include any mined coins which I'm also saving.


Yeah I've been out today so I missed out on the dip otherwise I would had short sold all mine to get even more. Sitting on 5k at the moment after managing to get another 500 overnight with my 880kh/s lol which isn't much I know but it's enough to make 0.25 BTC if it hits 5k sats which I'll be happy with for a few days of minimal effort and first time trading

There's also room for some possible arbitrage between mintpal and cryptoaltex but I'm not sure the minimal gains are worth the effort


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> what part of stratum? like a general overview of what it is? setting up miners to connect to one? what do you wish to accomplish?
> 
> 
> 
> ugh, and now stratum has started working apparently, thus making me look silly :/
> 
> ---
> 
> I'll take this oppotunity to ask another question then: my usual cudaminer batch file always causes display driver crashes when mining certain coins. EG: this batch file bellow works for some coins, but causes hard driver crashes with other coins (for example, blackcoin).
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://bc.scryptominers.com:3350 -u XXX.XXX -p XXXX --algo=scrypt *-d 0 -i 0 -b 4096 -l T26x24 -m 1 -L 1 -C 0 -H 1 -s 10*
> pause
> 
> removing the bolded arguments causes the miner to autoconfigure, at which point the client doesn't cause driver crashes but also results in reduced khash rates. Any advice for a crash-free, higher-hash batch file for a 780 Ti?
Click to expand...

I dont use NVidia cards since....2004. Not that I wouldnt, but until recently they were always too low on the price/performance gaming scale. So I cant speak for CUDAminer. I do know on AMD cards, I have never seen a driver crash mining without my overclock being unstable, which in my case usually means I tried to go too low with the voltage. Running a gpu on a higher intensity seems to raise the instability sensitivity and can cause an otherwise mining stable card to not be stable. There is probably someone around here that will come and lay down some knowledge if any of my assumptions on your situation are wrong.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

how do i unlock the wallet, i locked it as always but it says no pos if locked. BC wallet that is.

i traded 4000 doge for around 400 bc, i could dump now for around 7500 doge, wich is a ice return or hold out for price hike.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> how do i unlock the wallet, i locked it as always but it says no pos if locked. BC wallet that is.
> 
> i traded 4000 doge for around 400 bc, i could dump now for around 7500 doge, wich is a ice return or hold out for price hike.


Go into debug console and type "passphrase your wallet password 99999999 true"

It currently doesn't work at the moment though so wait release of new wallet and POS does not come into effect until Block 10,000


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> No, he's an idiot/troll. Hoping a coin will fail for no reason when so many of us have vested interest in it, it's going to be very volatile right now and people are going to try and manipulate it alot with negative speculation in order to force panic dumps and then buy it up cheap
> 
> We're almost at 50% mined, when it gets to around 70/80% is when the fun will begin and then it's probably time to sell as right now I can't see how the prices will sustain with nothing to use the coin for
> 
> Howver, LTC started off like this so there's always a chance


Playing of the volatility of a newly released coin on a trade-site makes you an idiot?
Especially when said coin was released at 0.00005 when its at 0.000025 on other trades...

Wanting a coin to drop doesnt mean you want it to fail. I rebought all the BCs I sold, upped my count by 50% and right now Im saving it for another tip.
I even told you how profitable it was to mine at the time (of course that changed with the 34ghs that came with the exchanges.
Long-term investing in crypto is a lot about luck. Its the most volatile currency-trading on the planet, were not talking deutchmark after WW2 here, nothing is really backing this up.
I know many people probably goes into a coin thinking "Its revolutionary! Im so smart for saving this coin!" And then cheer endlessly when it ups by 100% thinking its because of their awesome knowledge of the crypto market.

I think thats mostly luck.

You can cry yourself to sleep every time your currency drops 80% in a day OR you can buy it for 1/5th the price, wait until its up and resell for wins while only long-terming in coins you actually want to "gamble" on.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont use NVidia cards since....2004. Not that I wouldnt, but until recently they were always too low on the price/performance gaming scale. So I cant speak for CUDAminer. I do know on AMD cards, I have never seen a driver crash mining without my overclock being unstable, which in my case usually means I tried to go too low with the voltage. Running a gpu on a higher intensity seems to raise the instability sensitivity and can cause an otherwise mining stable card to not be stable. There is probably someone around here that will come and lay down some knowledge if any of my assumptions on your situation are wrong.


Thanks for the input







I found a (albeit bullish) solution to my problem with driver crashes. I'm now utilizing a completely different config:

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://bc.scryptominers.com:3350 -u XXX.XXX -p XXXX --algo=scrypt -i 0 -l T15x24 -H 1 -m 1
pause

Working back at regular clocks I use for all coins with no driver crashes anymore. I'm pretty sure the issue is with the kernel type I was trying to use, since underclocking both the core and memory to their lowest possible values would still case a driver crash

Edit: oh, and incase people aren't aware, a 780 Ti can pull 850khash/s++ if you're using the right arguments + a midrange OC. I'm temp limiting my own card to 68C atm (summer time) and pulling 830khash/s


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Playing of the volatility of a newly released coin on a trade-site makes you an idiot?
> Especially when said coin was released at 0.00005 when its at 0.000025 on other trades...
> 
> Wanting a coin to drop doesnt mean you want it to fail. I rebought all the BCs I sold, upped my count by 50% and right now Im saving it for another tip.
> I even told you how profitable it was to mine at the time (of course that changed with the 34ghs that came with the exchanges.
> Long-term investing in crypto is a lot about luck. Its the most volatile currency-trading on the planet, were not talking deutchmark after WW2 here, nothing is really backing this up.
> I know many people probably goes into a coin thinking "Its revolutionary! Im so smart for saving this coin!" And then cheer endlessly when it ups by 100% thinking its because of their awesome knowledge of the crypto market.
> 
> I think thats mostly luck.
> 
> You can cry yourself to sleep every time your currency drops 80% in a day OR you can buy it for 1/5th the price, wait until its up and resell for wins while only long-terming in coins you actually want to "gamble" on.


Apologies I misunderstood your post and thought you wanted the coin to fail as opposed to playing the dump & pump game









Be mindful though there's wanting it to drop which is good, but you said crash and that's never good for a new coin as most struggle to recover once everyone panic sells and then loses faith in the coin. It's ok for Bitcoin to crash because of the sheer people invested in it, it will always gather momentum again but a new coin doesn't have that backing so it's nigh on impossible to recover.

Hope there's no hard feelings, sorry again for calling you out, just a misunderstanding


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Apologies I misunderstood your post and thought you wanted the coin to fail as opposed to playing the dump & pump game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be mindful though there's wanting it to drop which is good, but you said crash and that's never good for a new coin as most struggle to recover once everyone panic sells and then loses faith in the coin. It's ok for Bitcoin to crash because of the sheer people invested in it, it will always gather momentum again but a new coin doesn't have that backing so it's nigh on impossible to recover.
> 
> Hope there's no hard feelings, sorry again for calling you out, just a misunderstanding


I think the biggest danger to altcoins are wealthy people to be honest. Its like wolong. If I would pump and dump, nobody would care when I pumped and dumping wouldnt harm anyone, since I dont have enough money.

If youre rich tho, you can pump a coin up by buying EVERYTHING under X, and when momentum has cought on you can dump it all for profit.

Atm tho, we are in a goldrush, question is only how long this will last







.

There is also that possibility we will all be telling our grandchildren in our manors about how we bought a couple of 3gb vram graphics cards and mined cryptocurrency by the millions







.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

getting pretty excited. For my initial investment of 4k doge and two days mining I should hit 1k BC. If people are correct and it hits 8K Satoshi I can flip my BC for around 45,000 doge, or .08BTC. not bad.


----------



## barkinos98

what is bc again guys?


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what is bc again guys?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Alright thanks. Anyone else? Are there any new coins on the horizon I should jump on?


Blackcoin


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what is bc again guys?


BlackCoin

Here is a Calculator and coin analysis page I found on BTC forum.
http://sancrypto.info/?alt=blackcoin


----------



## Minusorange

I'm thinking maybe we should have our own Blackcoin thread separate from this so it doesn't clutter the general chatter up and maybe also have a "tips" thread where we can all post tips on coins to mine to help each other out

And Charlie I totally agree the rich will always control anything involving getting more money until methods are in place for equal wealth distribution but I doubt they would relinquish their power

Personally I'm waiting for a coin to be released that limits mining & trading amounts by IP so you can only mine and trade x amount of coins a day in order to create a more diverse distribution of the wealth so there's no whales controlling which direction a coin goes


----------



## barkinos98

On it guys, thanks!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I'm thinking maybe we should have our own Blackcoin thread separate from this so it doesn't clutter the general chatter up and maybe also have a "tips" thread where we can all post tips on coins to mine to help each other out
> 
> And Charlie I totally agree the rich will always control anything involving getting more money until methods are in place for equal wealth distribution but I doubt they would relinquish their power
> 
> Personally I'm waiting for a coin to be released that limits mining & trading amounts by IP so you can only mine and trade x amount of coins a day in order to create a more diverse distribution of the wealth so there's no whales controlling which direction a coin goes


No matter, we're all more rich than those not in the game at all.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Anycoins coming out this weekend? I really got to start getting in day one.


----------



## Minusorange

Okay Fleetfeather just suggested possibly having Blackcoin private group message where we can discuss the coin is anyone interested in this so we don't say too much in public which could potentially kill the coin, it would also allow me to express some of my concerns and get some perspective from others about those concerns ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Anycoins coming out this weekend? I really got to start getting in day one.


Yes, however discussing them publicly is not prudent as you want as few people on it at possible at launch to get easy coinage before hyping it to garner momentum and profit


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Blackcoin went 0.00005 -> 0.000019 -> 0.000026. Its still climbing a bit. DANCE FOR ME PUPPETS.
> 
> Its also ridiculously profitable to mine atm. Counting 3 coins per MHs per minute =
> 
> 60*24*3 = 4320 coins per day
> 
> 4320 * 0.000025 * 600 = 64.8 bucks per day per mhs. Of course the difficulty wont allow this to go on for very long, but GET IT WHILE ITS HOT.


o rly? You dont even get 1K with 1 MH/s. lol


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Blackcoin went 0.00005 -> 0.000019 -> 0.000026. Its still climbing a bit. DANCE FOR ME PUPPETS.
> 
> Its also ridiculously profitable to mine atm. Counting 3 coins per MHs per minute =
> 
> 60*24*3 = 4320 coins per day
> 
> 4320 * 0.000025 * 600 = 64.8 bucks per day per mhs. Of course the difficulty wont allow this to go on for very long, but GET IT WHILE ITS HOT.


http://sancrypto.info/?alt=blackcoin does not have figures anywhere like what you're claiming


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Wow... I go to bed mining BC at ~120 difficulty and less than 12Gh/s total on the coin... wake up today and we're at ~25Gh/s and diff is expected to reach 300 with the next refactoring.

I have to say it.... we're going to OVER 9000!









Really, there is obviously a ton of hype on this coin - which is good and bad IMO. However, it should bode well for the exchange rate at least for the next little while. Basically with PoS coins you have a much better possibility of it maintaining value (provided that it survives the initial dump phase). That's why I was mining and holding Mint as well. With pure PoW coins there's simply no incentive to hold unless you truly believe that broad adoption and multiple opportunities to spend the coin are coming in the future (like is the case with BTC and DOGE). With PoS coins, even if you're simply a speculator that believes there will never be broad adoption, you can make passive income by just holding the coins so unless the value is expected to drop by 50-60%, many will still hold and wait while banking their stake shares.

Hopefully, that will be the case - but since I've already got a 45% gain on my buy in yesterday... it's worth a hold to see what it can do I guess.

That and black _is_ my favorite color.









EDIT:
OK that DBZ meme referrence might not be that far off... right after posting the diff hit just under 400 and the network rate is now almost 40Gh/s... up 65% in 10 minutes?!?! Insane.


----------



## tice03

Hate to say it but whenever mentions PoS in a post my first thought is always Piece of S***.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wow... I go to bed mining BC at ~120 difficulty and less than 12Gh/s total on the coin... wake up today and we're at ~25Gh/s and diff is expected to reach 300 with the next refactoring.
> 
> I have to say it.... we're going to OVER 9000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, there is obviously a ton of hype on this coin - which is good and bad IMO. However, it should bode well for the exchange rate at least for the next little while. Basically with PoS coins you have a much better possibility of it maintaining value (provided that it survives the initial dump phase). That's why I was mining and holding Mint as well. With pure PoW coins there's simply no incentive to hold unless you truly believe that broad adoption and multiple opportunities to spend the coin are coming in the future (like is the case with BTC and DOGE). With PoS coins, even if you're simply a speculator that believes there will never be broad adoption, you can make passive income by just holding the coins so unless the value is expected to drop by 50-60%, many will still hold and wait while banking their stake shares.
> 
> Hopefully, that will be the case - but since I've already got a 45% gain on my buy in yesterday... it's worth a hold to see what it can do I guess.
> 
> That and black _is_ my favorite color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> OK that DBZ meme referrence might not be that far off... right after posting the diff hit just under 400 and the network rate is now almost 40Gh/s... up 65% in 10 minutes?!?! Insane.


http://agran.net/bc_getbalance.php?top=100

Yes and no. You're talking about thousands of coins while there are whales who are holding onto MILLIONS of coins who can deflate the market in a heartbeat. The current volume just doesn't have the capacity to handle that kind of dump at these prices. It's a risky coin at best if you want to buy in. Mining, on the other hand, helps mitigate the risks a bit.


----------



## lacrossewacker

can we use multiple miners for the same worker? For instance, if I create zip for lacrossewacker.genericCPU and they all use the same password, will the all contribute to the same "worker" within my pool?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wow... I go to bed mining BC at ~120 difficulty and less than 12Gh/s total on the coin... wake up today and we're at ~25Gh/s and diff is expected to reach 300 with the next refactoring.
> 
> OK that DBZ meme referrence might not be that far off... right after posting the diff hit just under 400 and the network rate is now almost 40Gh/s... up 65% in 10 minutes?!?! Insane.


You missed it earlier though, massive Ddos attack on all pools, p2pools and exchanges holding BC


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wow... I go to bed mining BC at ~120 difficulty and less than 12Gh/s total on the coin... wake up today and we're at ~25Gh/s and diff is expected to reach 300 with the next refactoring.
> 
> I have to say it.... we're going to OVER 9000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, there is obviously a ton of hype on this coin - which is good and bad IMO. However, it should bode well for the exchange rate at least for the next little while. Basically with PoS coins you have a much better possibility of it maintaining value (provided that it survives the initial dump phase). That's why I was mining and holding Mint as well. With pure PoW coins there's simply no incentive to hold unless you truly believe that broad adoption and multiple opportunities to spend the coin are coming in the future (like is the case with BTC and DOGE). With PoS coins, even if you're simply a speculator that believes there will never be broad adoption, you can make passive income by just holding the coins so unless the value is expected to drop by 50-60%, many will still hold and wait while banking their stake shares.
> 
> Hopefully, that will be the case - but since I've already got a 45% gain on my buy in yesterday... it's worth a hold to see what it can do I guess.
> 
> That and black _is_ my favorite color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> OK that DBZ meme referrence might not be that far off... right after posting the diff hit just under 400 and the network rate is now almost 40Gh/s... up 65% in 10 minutes?!?! Insane.


Now if we could just get the network to start confirming coins. My last coins hit my wallet at 6:24 this morning.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

That's true... although the rate at which you can mine them currently is pretty disappointing... I'm quite glad I was able to purchase a few days worth earlier on... right now I'm looking at fewer than 3K/day.


----------



## Crizume

Yea been jumping like that all week even before it was on any exchanges. 10+ GH/s come and go. The thing is multipools have been mining it even before it got on any exchange.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Now if we could just get the network to start confirming coins. My last coins hit my wallet at 6:24 this morning.


Thats the thing. This coin takes 520 blocks for confirmations to clear. Suppose to be to prevent large farms from dumpin but well see how that goes.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Yea been jumping like that all week even before it was on any exchanges. 10+ GH/s come and go. The thing is multipools have been mining it even before it got on any exchange.


Blackcoin was only released 3 days ago...I highly doubt multipools were actively mining a day 1 coin. There's just no market for them to dump all the coins.


----------



## jdc122

been mining the crap out of MINT, have about 650k, going to keep on it for a few weeks until PoW ends and pure PoS kicks in for minting. lack of supply = price rise.


----------



## Geeboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Now if we could just get the network to start confirming coins. My last coins hit my wallet at 6:24 this morning.


From a BC pool im on,,
Quote:


> ** ALERT: PAYOUTS take EIGHT (8) hours or 480 confirms to mature. I spoke with the devs, please see this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Bc8cq1bt.
> ** Because this is a PoS coin it withholds coins from our server wallet for EIGHT (8) hours after blocks are confirmed.
> ** For more information on PoS coins: https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Proof_of_Stake


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Thats the thing. This coin takes 520 blocks for confirmations to clear. Suppose to be to prevent large farms from dumpin but well see how that goes.


520 confirmations is basically 520 minutes / 60 minutes = 8.6 so you'll have to wait over 8 hours before they become matured.

Transaction confirmation is still 3 to 10 blocks in on many exchanges.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> can we use multiple miners for the same worker? For instance, if I create zip for lacrossewacker.genericCPU and they all use the same password, will the all contribute to the same "worker" within my pool?


Yep. If you want to track each machine individually (if there are multiple), I suggest using a different worker per machine. Ultimately it doesn't matter though


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 520 confirmations is basically 520 minutes / 60 minutes = 8.6 so you'll have to wait over 8 hours before they become matured.
> 
> Transaction confirmation is still 3 to 10 blocks in on many exchanges.


You sir explained alot be tter +Rep but yea u know what i meant.

And yes couple multipool hashers confirmed blackcoin was one of coins under their minnning activity even before it got on any exchange.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> been mining the crap out of MINT, have about 650k, going to keep on it for a few weeks until PoW ends and pure PoS kicks in for minting. lack of supply = price rise.


I'm right there with ya on that... hopefully, it will hold and maybe even get to PPC levels in a year or so.







(I don't actually think that will happen, but hey... if it even goes to DOGE price levels I'll be happy with that... at current prices that's a ~400% gain.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Blackcoin was only released 3 days ago...I highly doubt multipools were actively mining a day 1 coin. There's just no market for them to dump all the coins.


While I would like to believe that... here's what the top 15 looks like at ScryptoMining:











Even that guy at 15th place represents about 125 280X's... and he's the 'little guy'. Even if I pointed everything I had at the pool I'd be down around 90th place in hashrate... and that's just one pool!


----------



## incog

There's a lot of hype around this coin so I'm just going to brainlessly mine it. Have to say though it's coming in really, really slow.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm right there with ya on that... hopefully, it will hold and maybe even get to PPC levels in a year or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't actually think that will happen, but hey... if it even goes to DOGE price levels I'll be happy with that... at current prices that's a ~400% gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I would like to believe that... here's what the top 15 looks like at ScryptoMining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even that guy at 15th place represents about 125 280X's... and he's the 'little guy'. Even if I pointed everything I had at the pool I'd be down around 90th place in hashrate... and that's just one pool!


I stand corrected.

Mintpal just hit 3500. MOOON!


----------



## ccRicers

How is it possible to merge mine coins? This guy is saying it is now possible with some selected Scrypt coins.

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=dhboerbamecchvdkjp0323v9t1&topic=15666.0
Quote:


> _Merged mining consists basically in reusing your shares with another coin, getting more profit out of the same power. It was available only with sha-256 coins until UnitedScryptCoin came. They created the code for a scrypt coin, and then PesetaCoin, OrgCoin and HunterCoin implemented this too. Since then you could merge mine but only solo mining, there weren't any pool, but now there is!!
> 
> Basically here you mine one of the 5 main chain coins (LTC, DOGE, POT, CAT or DGC), and then get the other 4 (PTC, USC, ORG and HUC) for free, without loosing any performance. Furthermore, even if you are only mining LTC, you will get also DOGE, POT, CAT and DGC, just because the pool shares the ones that the others are mining with you._


ManicMiner is one such merge mining pool. I want to see proof that it actually works.


----------



## lacrossewacker

if my "HW" value is 1......is that bad? I know 0 means perfect stability, but does the 1 just mean that there's only been 1 hardware issue so far?


----------



## Minusorange

Okay guys I made us a super secret squirrel club it will be to discuss privately about Blackcoin and also for future tips on coins, invite only so PM me if you want in.

I will choose mods for the room based on Reputation and Join up date


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Mintpal just hit 3500. MOOON!


Oh man... I'm so tempted to dump mine and see what happens when all these whales want to get rid of their coins... most of my buys yesterday went through in the 1800 range so 100% gains in ~16 hours is pretty nice (now I'm really wishing I'd have 'bet' more than .25BTC on this coin).


----------



## gumball458

Helix coin is coming out Friday. It is the second type of sha3 coin.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=489172.0


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> if my "HW" value is 1......is that bad? I know 0 means perfect stability, but does the 1 just mean that there's only been 1 hardware issue so far?


I run all of mine so there's never a HW error at all... but a 1 might just be a fluke... usually I either have 0 or hundreds within a minute or so (if the OC is bad for example). That might have been just a power issue for a second or something... see what it's at in an hour or so and if it's still at 1 then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh man... I'm so tempted to dump mine and see what happens when all these whales want to get rid of their coins... most of my buys yesterday went through in the 1800 range so 100% gains in ~16 hours is pretty nice (now I'm really wishing I'd have 'bet' more than .25BTC on this coin).


I wish I'd had .25BTC to bet, I only had 0.01 to spend as I didn't want to spend any real money as I want to do this totally investment less and could only buy in at 2500 because I was impatient and wanted to go sleep and didn't think to just leave the buy order at a lower amount lol


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumball458*
> 
> Helix coin is coming out Friday. It is the second type of sha3 coin.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=489172.0


This is a meme I can stand behind.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I run all of mine so there's never a HW error at all... but a 1 might just be a fluke... usually I either have 0 or hundreds within a minute or so (if the OC is bad for example). That might have been just a power issue for a second or something... see what it's at in an hour or so and if it's still at 1 then I wouldn't worry about it.


okay so it's probably fine then. I woke up this morning with a "1" there. The intensity is at 18 so it's probably a memory thing. No biggie though. I wasn't sure if that "1" was just a yes/no type answer.


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumball458*
> 
> Helix coin is coming out Friday. It is the second type of sha3 coin.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=489172.0


Is it worth it to mine SHA3 with GPU's ?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yep. If you want to track each machine individually (if there are multiple), I suggest using a different worker per machine. Ultimately it doesn't matter though


you are correct. Just pushed out a few CPU miners. 341 khash/s and counting







I'll take that!

Trying to figure out why one of my servers doesn't like to connect....it has an internet connection Server 2008. The Firewall is completely disabled.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abs.exe*
> 
> Is it worth it to mine SHA3 with GPU's ?


It'll work. It all depends on the value of the coin to see if it's worth mining. That said, there wont be any ASICs that can mine SHA3 at the moment so yes it will be worth it. I'd hop on this coin at 3pm EST as soon as it goes live to get the best bang for your buck. I really liked the Twitch Plays Pokemon project and will definitely be mining this at launch.

The big question is do I go solo or pool for the first few hours. hmmm.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> It'll work. It all depends on the value of the coin to see if it's worth mining. That said, there wont be any ASICs that can mine SHA3 at the moment so yes it will be worth it. I'd hop on this coin at 3pm EST as soon as it goes live to get the best bang for your buck. I really liked the Twitch Plays Pokemon project and will definitely be mining this at launch.
> 
> The big question is do I go solo or pool for the first few hours. hmmm.


I'm going with the official pool simply because it will take less time to get everything set up and connected (as I can pre-register all workers). If you mine on a single machine... you might want to mine solo initially.. even if you only get 2 blocks it's likely to be more than pool proceeds for the first few hours.


----------



## JMattes

Whats everyone been mining?

Anyone have any recommendation for the 270 and 280x cards to mine?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Whats everyone been mining?
> 
> Anyone have any recommendation for the 270 and 280x cards to mine?


I'm mining BlackCoin right now; it's very profitable, I believe, but the difficulty is shooting up. I'm planning to hold and see what it does when PoW turns off.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I'm mining BlackCoin right now; it's very profitable, I believe, but the difficulty is shooting up. I'm planning to hold and see what it does when PoW turns off.


Can you link me to offical thread? From here or Bitcoin talk? A lot of people mentioned it, but this is the first I am really hearing of it..
Is it supported by any good exchanges?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Can you link me to offical thread? From here or Bitcoin talk? A lot of people mentioned it, but this is the first I am really hearing of it..
> Is it supported by any good exchanges?


Here you go.

It's on CryptoRush and Mintpal right now.


----------



## kskwerl

50 bucks paypal to whoever can walk me through step by step by step installing cgminer kalroth in ubuntu. All the tutorials I have found seem out of date, so PM me if you're up for it


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I'm mining BlackCoin right now; it's very profitable, I believe, but the difficulty is shooting up. I'm planning to hold and see what it does when PoW turns off.


See, I've been wondering that myself. What kind of ramifications will the switch from PoW to PoS mean for the coin? Will there be a decrease in availability?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> See, I've been wondering that myself. What kind of ramifications will the switch from PoW to PoS mean for the coin? Will there be a decrease in availability?


Tried switching over to mining Black from Max.. getting HW errors.. not sure if my version of cgminer is working right.. anyone mining bc that could help?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Tried switching over to mining Black from Max.. getting HW errors.. not sure if my version of cgminer is working right.. anyone mining bc that could help?


what OS and GPU?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what OS and GPU?


Windows 7 and 280x (and 270s eventually)

Using the CGminer 3.7.2 that I have for max.. just removed my own configs and still getting HW errors


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Windows 7 and 280x (and 270s eventually)
> 
> Using the CGminer 3.7.2 that I have for max.. just removed my own configs and still getting HW errors


Make sure you're using the --scrypt argument and not the --keccak one for max... it won't work.

In all honesty I'd probably run a fresh instance of the normal CGMiner just to make sure.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Make sure you're using the --scrypt argument and not the --keccak one for max... it won't work.
> 
> In all honesty I'd probably run a fresh instance of the normal CGMiner just to make sure.


I ended up going back to my clean CGminer from when I used to mine LTC. That worked..


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Windows 7 and 280x (and 270s eventually)
> 
> Using the CGminer 3.7.2 that I have for max.. just removed my own configs and still getting HW errors


this should work for you.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102606345/BC%20MIner.zip

Extract that, edit BC MIner to include your login name, worker name and password.

Try that out.


----------



## cam51037

Alright guys I need a little input: 4x flexible cable powered risers for 0.125 BTC, or 4x USB style powered risers for 0.19 BTC? These would be used along with 750 Ti's, but I don't think that really matters.


----------



## Rage19420

This look alright for 3 280x's?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Each of your 280x's are getting the same KHs as my 270x so i think something might be off.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> This look alright for 3 280x's?


Definitely not. You shouldn't have any hardware errors, and you're getting over 2500 on each GPU. Also, your hashrate is very low, and your effective hashrate is ~10 per card. Use this guide to properly configure your miner.


----------



## xXPeonXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> This look alright for 3 280x's?


You have nothing but HW errors there, something is wrong in your config file.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> This look alright for 3 280x's?


Turn the intensity down to 13, the hardware errors should go away for the most part, as intensity 13 is the maximum recommended intensity for 7970's and 280X's.


----------



## barkinos98

my 7950's get more than that bro :/
but like what sucks on my end is people get 650-700 with the same cards and im stuck with 500. need to tweak i guess


----------



## Rage19420

This is the config file

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://bc-pool.crypto-coinz.com:3333 -u Rage19420.Rage19420 -p x -I 18
pause


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> This is the config file
> 
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://bc-pool.crypto-coinz.com:3333 -u Rage19420.Rage19420 -p x -I 18
> pause


try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> This is the config file
> 
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://bc-pool.crypto-coinz.com:3333 -u Rage19420.Rage19420 -p x -I 13
> pause


Also, run your cards at stock first. If your OC is too high, you will lose performance.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Another note is memory clock shows great increase in hashrate but not the same with core clock.


----------



## Rage19420

Seems better, But us still a little low for 280x's. No?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Seems better, But us still a little low for 280x's. No?


Those should definitely get 650+, mine get 750kh/s

You need to run 2 gpu-threads, and it might also help to put in a manual number for thread-concurrency, my 280x like a high TC, like 21000 or so, but you can try 8192 to start.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Seems better, But us still a little low for 280x's. No?


update the bios's

XFX_797A3DF_GD5_AGR.zip 268k .zip file


put 1040 - 80 on core & 1500 - 1505 mem

set -i 13 & tc 8192

I have the same cards TDBD model & TDFD models.

mine never got that low kh though, mine were at 630 - 650 before I updated,










heres my setting

--scrypt -u korruptedkaos.1 -p x -o stratum+tcp://bc.hashfever.com:3264 -d 1 -w 256 -v 1 -I 13 -g 2 -l 1 --thread-concurrency 8192


----------



## kzim9

Can anyone tell me whats up with this?

I have no monitor connected to any GPU's...?



My BAT. I just kept it simple to start.....

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dogeu.nut2pools.com:5585 -O user.workerassword


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats up with this?
> 
> I have no monitor connected to any GPU's...?


Pretty sure you have to have at least 1 monitor or dummy plug on a rig for it to work.

Also if anyone needs some some mining cards, there are some newly listed on our marketplace.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats up with this?
> 
> I have no monitor connected to any GPU's...?
> 
> 
> 
> My BAT. I just kept it simple to start.....
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dogeu.nut2pools.com:5585 -O user.workerassword


The AMD CCC driver will only work if it thinks a monitor is connected to a GPU. Short the DVI pins. (near the cross, short two of the holes to the cross).


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pretty sure you have to have at least 1 monitor or dummy plug on a rig for it to work.
> 
> Also if anyone needs some some mining cards, there are some newly listed on our marketplace.


Damn, US only


----------



## kzim9

I have to use dummies on all 6 gpus"s


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> update the bios's
> 
> XFX_797A3DF_GD5_AGR.zip 268k .zip file
> 
> 
> put 1040 - 80 on core & 1500 - 1505 mem
> 
> set -i 13 & tc 8192
> 
> I have the same cards TDBD model & TDFD models.
> 
> mine never got that low kh though, mine were at 630 - 650 before I updated,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my setting
> 
> --scrypt -u korruptedkaos.1 -p x -o stratum+tcp://bc.hashfever.com:3264 -d 1 -w 256 -v 1 -I 13 -g 2 -l 1 --thread-concurrency 8192


Thanks, ill give it a go.


----------



## kzim9

15kh/s ? lol


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> 15kh/s ? lol


Add "-I 13" at the end. Without the quotes, obviously.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pretty sure you have to have at least 1 monitor or dummy plug on a rig for it to work.
> 
> Also if anyone needs some some mining cards, there are some newly listed on our marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, US only
Click to expand...

There are a few other listings with some mining capable cards, though I think most of them are only shipping to US, you might check over the Video section anyway. Some 290/x and another 280x was for sale across the pond.


----------



## CravinR1

I have no monitor and my 4 GPU mine fine


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Add "-I 13" at the end. Without the quotes, obviously.


I did --intensity 19

Roughly getting 415 kh/s per card......


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I did --intensity 19
> 
> Roughly getting 415 kh/s per card......


I did see the post with all the shenanigans you had to do to get the cards working. Is it at all possible that they are being throttled due to insufficient SOMETHING because of the shenanigans?


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abs.exe*
> 
> Is it worth it to mine SHA3 with GPU's ?


ya. it makes the cards run less hot because i didn't really use much memory at all. so they noise level and heat is down along with the power usage.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quick question guys, I just an MSI Z77A-G45 in today and I only have 3 cards detected. Running Windows 8.1 I have the cards plugged in as follows:

-PCIe X1
-PCIe X16
-PCIe X1
-PCIe X16
-PCIe X16

Other people who used this board reported that you do not need to do the pin sense mod. All cards work, as do all the risers. Anything I should change in the BIOS?

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Well now the computer won't even turn on... my god why does this have to be so difficult? I receive three dead boards in a row? How does that happen...


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> http://sancrypto.info/?alt=blackcoin does not have figures anywhere like what you're claiming


What......it says with 1mh you would make .97btc per day on BC? I think that site is messed


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I did see the post with all the shenanigans you had to do to get the cards working. Is it at all possible that they are being throttled due to insufficient SOMETHING because of the shenanigans?


It was a PITA to get the cards working, but they seem fine. I am getting 420 kh/s if you divide my avg kh/s by 6. Does this seem low for a 270 (non-X)?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> What......it says with 1mh you would make .97btc per day on BC? I think that site is messed


It thinks the diff is 3, when it's 235 in reality.


----------



## Skye12977

Yum yum.
0.02225 BTC from BC today running ~1000-1100 hash on average
Still nothing close to my .06 BTC my first day doing 1200hash, but still good


----------



## Minusorange

I've switched over to Noble now guys if you wish to follow me, it's not as good as Blackcoin but it's for a good cause and difficulty is really low thanks to the blackcoin craze, I may even take my BC profits when it's over and pump it all into Noble just because it's got the most backbone out of all the coins I've looked at for future potentially and longevity. I suggest you all at least look into it and see what it has to offer despite its current low price


----------



## Rage19420

Well i got it up and running by using separate instances and the following:

-g 2 -w 256 -I 13 --thread-concurrency=11200 --gpu-engine=1080 --gpu-memclock=1500 --gpu-powertune=1

However i have one card that cant break 600.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Well i got it up and running by using separate instances and the following:
> 
> -g 2 -w 256 -I 13 --thread-concurrency=11200 --gpu-engine=1080 --gpu-memclock=1500 --gpu-powertune=1
> 
> However i have one card that cant break 600.


Depending on what your mining I like concurrency 8192 better and I find one of my cards also like 1150 mem and the other likes 1080..


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quick question guys, I just an MSI Z77A-G45 in today and I only have 3 cards detected. Running Windows 8.1 I have the cards plugged in as follows:
> 
> -PCIe X1
> -PCIe X16
> -PCIe X1
> -PCIe X16
> -PCIe X16
> 
> Other people who used this board reported that you do not need to do the pin sense mod. All cards work, as do all the risers. Anything I should change in the BIOS?
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> *EDIT* Well now the computer won't even turn on... my god why does this have to be so difficult? I receive three dead boards in a row? How does that happen...


Pretty sure you need to presences short on that board.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Pretty sure you need to presences short on that board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quick question guys, I just an MSI Z77A-G45 in today and I only have 3 cards detected. Running Windows 8.1 I have the cards plugged in as follows:
> 
> -PCIe X1
> -PCIe X16
> -PCIe X1
> -PCIe X16
> -PCIe X16
> 
> *Other people who used this board reported that you do not need to do the pin sense mod*. All cards work, as do all the risers. Anything I should change in the BIOS?
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> *EDIT* Well now the computer won't even turn on... my god why does this have to be so difficult? I receive three dead boards in a row? How does that happen...


You don't need the presence mod on this board. Thanks though!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quick question guys, I just an MSI Z77A-G45 in today and I only have 3 cards detected. Running Windows 8.1 I have the cards plugged in as follows:
> 
> -PCIe X1
> -PCIe X16
> -PCIe X1
> -PCIe X16
> -PCIe X16
> 
> Other people who used this board reported that you do not need to do the pin sense mod. All cards work, as do all the risers. Anything I should change in the BIOS?
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> *EDIT* Well now the computer won't even turn on... my god why does this have to be so difficult? I receive three dead boards in a row? How does that happen...


Sounds like ****ty luck


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Sounds like ****ty luck


Lol, that would be my life in a nutshell....


----------



## drka0tic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Well i got it up and running by using separate instances and the following:
> 
> -g 2 -w 256 -I 13 --thread-concurrency=11200 --gpu-engine=1080 --gpu-memclock=1500 --gpu-powertune=1
> 
> However i have one card that cant break 600.






I was trying all sorts of different cgminer and sgminer versions and various configs but by Gigabyte 280X did not want to move past 610.

The settings below that I came across on a youtube video finally did it... It's chugging along at a stable 744 KH/s

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o addressort -u worker.1 -p x -I 13 -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-engine 1070 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune -20


----------



## lightsout

Man with blackcoin so slow to confirm by the time its in your wallet you will have missed any action if there is trading to be done. Kind of a turn off if you don't already have a stash.


----------



## drka0tic

I need some advice guys... A bit concerned about my power usage.

I have two (2) 270X's clocked at 1050 core, 1400 memory and (1) 280X @ 1070 core, 1500 memory.

When I was mining PTS my power draw was 450W. When I moved to mining at wafflepool and middlecoin, my usage went up to 560W.

I just started blackcoin tonight and my usage jumped to *730W*. Not sure why so high, but I assume is cause the other scrypt mining I was doing was in autoswitching multipools.

I have a Corsair HX850 so I think I'm cutting it real close. What do you guys think?

I think i'll be safe and just run two cards until I get me a 2nd PSU.


----------



## MotO




----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man with blackcoin so slow to confirm by the time its in your wallet you will have missed any action if there is trading to be done. Kind of a turn off if you don't already have a stash.


Everyone trying to cash in on AUR and I don't blame them but things will get better for BC, there's money to be made in both


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man with blackcoin so slow to confirm by the time its in your wallet you will have missed any action if there is trading to be done. Kind of a turn off if you don't already have a stash.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone trying to cash in on AUR and I don't blame them but things will get better for BC, there's money to be made in both
Click to expand...

AUR?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> AUR?


You guys really need to expand out of this thread into the bigger part of this forums sub section









AUR


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> AUR?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys really need to expand out of this thread into the bigger part of this forums sub section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUR
Click to expand...

I do I was just being lazy, and with 10 new coins a day...


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I need some advice guys... A bit concerned about my power usage.
> 
> I have two (2) 270X's clocked at 1050 core, 1400 memory and (1) 280X @ 1070 core, 1500 memory.
> 
> When I was mining PTS my power draw was 450W. When I moved to mining at wafflepool and middlecoin, my usage went up to 560W.
> 
> I just started blackcoin tonight and my usage jumped to *730W*. Not sure why so high, but I assume is cause the other scrypt mining I was doing was in autoswitching multipools.
> 
> I have a Corsair HX850 so I think I'm cutting it real close. What do you guys think?
> 
> I think i'll be safe and just run two cards until I get me a 2nd PSU.


You are nowhere near close to maxing out your PSU, if you pull 730W from the wall that means the PSU only supplying around 635W to your system, you still have +200W left.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> You are nowhere near close to maxing out your PSU, if you pull 730W from the wall that means the PSU only supplying around 635W to your system, you still have +200W left.


I noticed my wattage as well. on mining BC i noticed im reaching peak limits for my PSU. 1000 watts. Sometimes it spikes slightly over. Running 3 280x's stock clocks on a Coolermaster V1000. I may have to disable one of the cards till i can get it sorted.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Where are you guys mining Blackcoin? What's the best pool?
I'm mining at http://bc.hashfever.com

Also where is the best place to exchange it?


----------



## Crizume

Best pool is personal and all of them were ddos this morning and probably will be again.

Best two exchanges are
https://www.mintpal.com/market/BC/BTC
https://www.cryptorush.in/index.php?p=trading&m=BC&b=BTC


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Best pool is personal and all of them were ddos this morning and probably will be again.
> 
> Best two exchanges are
> https://www.mintpal.com/market/BC/BTC
> https://www.cryptorush.in/index.php?p=trading&m=BC&b=BTC


My pool is: http://bc.cryptoquest.net/index.php?page=dashboard and I think its been hit at least twice today. I've had to go back and reset one of my miners off the backup pool a couple of times.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

John Stewart is talking about Bitcoins and Mt Gox on his show right now. Making fun of it all.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> John Stewart is talking about Bitcoins and Mt Gox on his show right now. Making fun of it all.


It's his job to make fun of things

This is fantastic though 0.02% of the population are interested in Bitcoin right now, ANY publicity is good for this coin if even a thousand people get their curiosity peaked by seeing a news report or TV show and go find out about our wonderful world then it is a good thing


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's his job to make fun of things
> 
> This is fantastic though 0.02% of the population are interested in Bitcoin right now, ANY publicity is good for this coin if even a thousand people get their curiosity peaked by seeing a news report or TV show and go find out about our wonderful world then it is a good thing


Yea exactly I totally agree.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's his job to make fun of things
> 
> This is fantastic though 0.02% of the population are interested in Bitcoin right now, ANY publicity is good for this coin if even a thousand people get their curiosity peaked by seeing a news report or TV show and go find out about our wonderful world then it is a good thing


I just wrote a paragraph in a post about this very subject in a post about maybe two hours ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457860/nut-nutcoin-fan-club-the-time-of-nut-has-arrived-d/430


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Best pool is personal and all of them were ddos this morning and probably will be again.
> 
> Best two exchanges are
> https://www.mintpal.com/market/BC/BTC
> https://www.cryptorush.in/index.php?p=trading&m=BC&b=BTC
> 
> 
> 
> My pool is: http://bc.cryptoquest.net/index.php?page=dashboard and I think its been hit at least twice today. I've had to go back and reset one of my miners off the backup pool a couple of times.
Click to expand...

Clevermining has been under DDOS pretty heavy for about 2 hours, seems to be letting up though.


----------



## kskwerl

guys that are running cgminer what OS are you running it under? I can't get it stable in Windows and bamt and smos both are pretty unreliable


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I just wrote a paragraph in a post about this very subject in a post about maybe two hours ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457860/nut-nutcoin-fan-club-the-time-of-nut-has-arrived-d/430


I hate you man, first you get me into Spots, now you make me read all your posts on that page









IS this the part you were on about
Quote:


> I hope I've given you all a lot of things to think over. This coin needs hard work and dedication on all of our parts, I'm not going to ask you for your oath or dedication pledge, but every one of us can tell somebody about nutcoin in the next day whether it be on Facebook or some other social media outlet, computer geek site or wherever. Do you know how many times I have just spammed "Nutcoin is Coming!" into comment lines of various online computer magazine articles or cryptocurrency blogs? Don't forget friends either. Not everybody you tell needs to be a miner, believe it or not, there are people out there who have virtually no idea what a cryptocurrency, including Bitcoin is. Please be willing to explain in a simple way to the uninitiated.


I think for any coin to succeed anyone who owns a share of the wealth needs to do their part to promote its success

I admire your tenacity as well for going all in on Nut for long term, personally I'm rooting for Noble long term whilst also keeping a very close eye on Aurora as they're both contenders for toppling the LTC market

Also I think in our own best interests we form an Official OC crypto owners club, much like the clubs for owning various hardware products and also petition the powers that be for a "Crypto Trader" moniker like the "PC Gamer" one I have beneath my name


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I noticed my wattage as well. on mining BC i noticed im reaching peak limits for my PSU. 1000 watts. Sometimes it spikes slightly over. Running 3 280x's stock clocks on a Coolermaster V1000. I may have to disable one of the cards till i can get it sorted.


...or just underclock them slightly







It shouldn't affect your hashrates much


----------



## drka0tic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> You are nowhere near close to maxing out your PSU, if you pull 730W from the wall that means the PSU only supplying around 635W to your system, you still have +200W left.






Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> guys that are running cgminer what OS are you running it under? I can't get it stable in Windows and bamt and smos both are pretty unreliable


bamt 1.5 is super reliable for me. I run 270s


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 14.1 didnt change my hash rates, neither did 14.2 that I installed this morning. The drivers still need work for gaming 7970s and eyefinity, but for the sake of mining...no change really.
> 
> Edit to add a gripe:
> 
> what the heck middlecoin...its like the system is set up to not pay me my last .02 BTC, the threashold for payout is .01 and I have been hanging at .009 for almost 24 hours with another .01 unexchanged....


I had the same issue, plus it looked like some of my un-exchanged disappeared.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumball458*
> 
> bamt 1.5 is super reliable for me. I run 270s


What are you getting on your 270's with it? I get 480KHs on my 270's on 1.3 currently.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gumball458*
> 
> bamt 1.5 is super reliable for me. I run 270s
> 
> 
> 
> What are you getting on your 270's with it? I get 480KHs on my 270's on 1.3 currently.
Click to expand...

At what clock? Best I can do on windows is 440.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumball458*
> 
> bamt 1.5 is super reliable for me. I run 270s


I just don't get it I'm beyond frustrated, I have 6 290x's and I just can't get it to even run five off them, it just freezes up


----------



## utnorris

Thats what I was getting too for the longest and then I found my magic settings, 1125/1500, intensity I believe is 20, here it is:

"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"hotplug" : "5",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"scrypt" : true,
"shares" : "0",
"text-only" : true,
"auto-fan" : true,
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-engine" : "1125,1125,1125,1125",
"gpu-fan" : "65-80,65-80,65-80,65-80",
"temp-cutoff" : "92,92,92,92",
"temp-overheat" : "85,85,85,85",
"temp-target" : "80,80,80,80",
"auto-fan" : true,
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500,1500,1500",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "20,20,20,20",
"intensity" : "20,20,20,20",
"vectors" : "1,1,1,1",
"worksize" : "256,256,256,256",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2,2,2",
"shaders" : "0,0,0,0",
"thread-concurrency" : "21568,21568,21568,21568",
"no-pool-disable" : true
}


----------



## Nhb93

With the 520 confirmations, I imagine it might be too late for me to even bother with mining BC and I should just jump onto something else at this point.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> With the 520 confirmations, I imagine it might be too late for me to even bother with mining BC and I should just jump onto something else at this point.


You could always buy it while it's cheap, this dip won't last long


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I noticed my wattage as well. on mining BC i noticed im reaching peak limits for my PSU. 1000 watts. Sometimes it spikes slightly over. Running 3 280x's stock clocks on a Coolermaster V1000. I may have to disable one of the cards till i can get it sorted.


You have to take PSU efficiency into account, don't worry about it unless it started to go above 1100W.

1000W on the wall means around 850W-900W so its perfectly fine on a top of the line PSU like yours.


----------



## kskwerl

Anyone know how to stop bamt from mining via ssh, I just don't know what the command is


----------



## ccRicers

Does anyone have experience with merged mining, and does it actually pay off well?

Basically it is done when a mining machine is configured to query two or more blockchains using the same hashing algorithm (like two Scrypt coin blockchains) whenever it comes up with a possible solution to the cryptographic problems. Some merged mining pools combine several Scrypt coins this way.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with merged mining, and does it actually pay off well?
> 
> Basically it is done when a mining machine is configured to query two or more blockchains using the same hashing algorithm (like two Scrypt coin blockchains) whenever it comes up with a possible solution to the cryptographic problems. Some merged mining pools combine several Scrypt coins this way.


I was reading up on it earlier and it's a good concept that I'm going to be delving into, basically if the pool is set up right you can mine for LTC but get a bunch of other coins like DOGE for the calculation at the same time


----------



## kskwerl

So I have http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/h81%20pro%20btc/ mobo and I'm trying to configure BAMT, I can't do it and I've been trying for 5-6 hours straight.

I have 6 of these cards, using USB powered risers. Anyone that can get this to work for me I will paypal $150

Whenever I try to run the miner it just kinda hangs and slows down and never actually works. PM me as I'm going to bed

This is my cgminer.conf

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://us-east.multipool.us:3352",
"user" : "smoslinux.1",
"pass" : "123"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://eu.wemineltc.com:3333",
"user" : "tabakerica.smos1",
"pass" : "123"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://eu.wemineltc.com:3333",
"user" : "tabakerica.smos2",
"pass" : "123"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://eu.wemineltc.com:3333",
"user" : "tabakerica.smos3",
"pass" : "123"
}
],
"api-listen" : true,
"intensity" : "20,20,20,20",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256,256,256,256",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"auto-fan" : true,
"temp-cutoff" : "85",
"temp-overheat" : "75",
"temp-target" : "70",
"expiry" : "30",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "1",
"retry-pause" : "5",
"scan-time" : "30",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"shaders" : "2560,2816,2816,2816",
"thread-concurrency" : "25599,32765,32765,32765",
"gpu-thread" : "1",
"gpu-engine" : "1000,1000,1000,1000",
"sharethreads" : "32",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-powertune" : "20,20,20,20",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250,1300,1300,1300"
}

this is my bamt.conf

# Big A Miner Thing configuration
# full example of options available in /etc/bamt/bamt.conf

---
settings:

# miner info used in alerts, etc

# id is used to set hostname and identify this rig in farm wide displays
miner_id: bamt-miner
# loc is any addition string you wish to use to identify this rig (location?)
miner_loc: unspecified location

# sending status to mgpumon..

# send directly to IP address (only needed if mgpumon is on different network)
# do_direct_status: 192.168.1.1

# and/or broadcast on local IP network 1 = yes, 0 = no
# recommend to leave enabled, harmless and very handy
do_bcast_status: 1

# central config managment? 1 = yes, 0 = no (sensing a pattern here?)
do_manage_config: 0

# command to run for config updates, this is just one example..
# note this is old school, pre autoconf but still a fine way to do
things if you prefer it
# config_update_cmd: /usr/bin/rsync -aL
rsync://192.168.1.1:873/config/miner1/* /etc/bamt/

# how long to wait for X to start (seconds) - increase if mining
fails to start at boot
# slower machines or booting from slow USB key may need as long as
60 seconds here
start_mining_init_delay: 20

# delay in between starting individual GPUs (seconds) - increase if
gpus lock during mining init
start_mining_miner_delay: 3

# api keys for gpumon, all optional

# apikey_btcguild:
# apikey_deepbit:
# apikey_bitclockers:
# apikey_slush:
# apikey_bithasher:
# apikey_mtred:
# apikey_ozcoin:
# apikey_nofee:
# apikey_rfc:
# apikey_polmine:
# apikey_btcpool:
# apikey_triple:
# apikey_abc:

# monitoring config..
# should we monitor the cards? (send email alerts, etc) 1 = yes, 0 = no
do_monitor: 0

# smtp settings for sending alerts

# required..
# smtp_host: 127.0.0.1
# smtp_to: [email protected]

# optional..
# smtp_port: 587
# smtp_from: [email protected]

# set these to 1 to enable
# smtp_tls: 1
# smtp_ssl: 1

# authentication for sasl or tls
# smtp_auth_user: youruser
# smtp_auth_pass: yourpass

# don't send emails more often than smtp_min_wait seconds, default 300
# smtp_min_wait: 300
# include current system status details in alerts? (defaults on,
disable for smaller emails)
# smtp_include_details: 1
# if you don't like the automatic subjects..
# smtp_subject: I wanted a custom subject in my alerts...

# start autoconf client - no harm in running client even if not
using autoconf server on network
do_autoconf_client: 1

# start mgpumon in background using /etc/bamt/mgpumon.conf?
do_mgpumon: 0

# detect hung GPUs and auto reboot (phoenix only)
detect_defunct: 1

# use cgsnoop?
do_cgsnoop: 0

# cgminer options

# start cgminer? set this to 1, and also set cgminer: 1 on each GPU
you will manage with cgminer
cgminer: 0

# options to cgminer (must have at least --api-listen for any bamt
tools to work)
# see cgminer documentation for options. you may want to put
cgminer config in
# another file and simply put --config /that/file here.
cgminer_opts: --api-listen -o some.pool.net:8332 -u user -p pass

# tcp port for cgminer.. defaults to 4028
# cgminer_port: 4028

# GPU Configurtation

# You'll need one gpuX: section per GPU installed. Not sure what's installed,
# or the order? Open a root shell and type: aticonfig --list-adapters
#
# You can delete gpu sections if you don't have that many cards..

gpu0:
# remove this or set to 0 to actually use this card..
disabled: 1

# set to 1 if cgminer will manage this gpu.
cgminer: 1

# overclocking.. all optional

# enable to debug overclocking.. provides info on screen during mine
start/restart
# debug_oc: 1

# optional command to execute prior to overclocking
# pre_oc_cmd:

# val_x = the value to set for this profile (0-2)
# Profile 2 is used while mining, but setting values
# in profile 2 that are lower than the values in the other
# profiles is not allowed on some GPUs, so you have to adjust
# the other profiles as well.

# core_speed_0: 300
# core_speed_1: 800
# core_speed_2: 980
# mem_speed_0: 300
# mem_speed_1: 300
# mem_speed_2: 300
# core_voltage_0: 1.125
# core_voltage_1: 1.125
# core_voltage_2: 1.125000

fan_speed: 100

# optional command to execute after overclocking
# post_oc_cmd:

# mining setup

# kernel to use.. currently one of: phatk phatk2 phatk-bamt04
phatk-svn phatk-1.50 poclbm
kernel: phatk2

# phoenix style kernel params. do not include DEVICE=x
kernel_params: BFI_INT VECTORS FASTLOOP=false AGGRESSION=9

# optional phoenix queuesize parameter: how many work units to keep
queued at all times
# queue_size: 2

# optional phoenix avgsamples parameter: how many samples to use for
hashrate average
# avg_samples: 10

# IMPORTANT: pool_file must contain a list of pool URLs.. one at
least, more if
# you like. You can share the same file for all GPUs, or have one for each.
# Miner will start with first URL in file, however if no shares are accepted
# for any reason in (pool_timeout) seconds, the miner will move to next URL
# in the file. Wraps around to first URL when last one fails.
# You can also set pool specific values, see the docs.

pool_file: /etc/bamt/pools

# default time to allow phoenix to run without finding a share..
# exceed this and we move to next pool in poolfile
pool_timeout: 180

# monitoring values, used by email alerts and gpumon
monitor_temp_lo: 45
monitor_temp_hi: 80
monitor_load_lo: 80
monitor_hash_lo: 125
monitor_fan_lo: 1000
monitor_reject_hi: 3

gpu1:
disabled: 1

# core_speed_0: 300
# core_speed_1: 800
# core_speed_2: 980
# mem_speed_0: 300
# mem_speed_1: 300
# mem_speed_2: 300
# core_voltage_0: 1.125
# core_voltage_1: 1.125
# core_voltage_2: 1.125000

fan_speed: 100

kernel: phatk2
kernel_params: BFI_INT VECTORS FASTLOOP=false AGGRESSION=11

pool_file: /etc/bamt/pools
pool_timeout: 180

monitor_temp_lo: 45
monitor_temp_hi: 80
monitor_load_lo: 80
monitor_hash_lo: 125
monitor_fan_lo: 1000
monitor_reject_hi: 3

gpu2:
disabled: 1

# core_speed_0: 300
# core_speed_1: 800
# core_speed_2: 980
# mem_speed_0: 300
# mem_speed_1: 300
# mem_speed_2: 300
# core_voltage_0: 1.125
# core_voltage_1: 1.125
# core_voltage_2: 1.125000

fan_speed: 100

kernel: phatk2
kernel_params: BFI_INT VECTORS FASTLOOP=false AGGRESSION=11

pool_file: /etc/bamt/pools
pool_timeout: 180

monitor_temp_lo: 45
monitor_temp_hi: 80
monitor_load_lo: 80
monitor_hash_lo: 125
monitor_fan_lo: 1000
monitor_reject_hi: 3

gpu3:
disabled: 1

# core_speed_0: 300
# core_speed_1: 800
# core_speed_2: 980
# mem_speed_0: 300
# mem_speed_1: 300
# mem_speed_2: 300
# core_voltage_0: 1.125
# core_voltage_1: 1.125
# core_voltage_2: 1.125000

fan_speed: 100

kernel: phatk2
kernel_params: BFI_INT VECTORS FASTLOOP=false AGGRESSION=11

pool_file: /etc/bamt/pools
pool_timeout: 180

monitor_temp_lo: 45
monitor_temp_hi: 80
monitor_load_lo: 80
monitor_hash_lo: 125
monitor_fan_lo: 1000
monitor_reject_hi: 3

gpu4:
disabled: 1

# core_speed_0: 300
# core_speed_1: 800
# core_speed_2: 980
# mem_speed_0: 300
# mem_speed_1: 300
# mem_speed_2: 300
# core_voltage_0: 1.125
# core_voltage_1: 1.125
# core_voltage_2: 1.125000

fan_speed: 100

kernel: phatk2
kernel_params: BFI_INT VECTORS FASTLOOP=false AGGRESSION=11

pool_file: /etc/bamt/pools
pool_timeout: 180

monitor_temp_lo: 45
monitor_temp_hi: 80
monitor_load_lo: 80
monitor_hash_lo: 125
monitor_fan_lo: 1000
monitor_reject_hi: 3

gpu5:
disabled: 1

# core_speed_0: 300
# core_speed_1: 800
# core_speed_2: 980
# mem_speed_0: 300
# mem_speed_1: 300
# mem_speed_2: 300
# core_voltage_0: 1.125
# core_voltage_1: 1.125
# core_voltage_2: 1.125000

fan_speed: 100

kernel: phatk2
kernel_params: BFI_INT VECTORS FASTLOOP=false AGGRESSION=11

pool_file: /etc/bamt/pools
pool_timeout: 180

monitor_temp_lo: 45
monitor_temp_hi: 80
monitor_load_lo: 80
monitor_hash_lo: 125
monitor_fan_lo: 1000
monitor_reject_hi: 3

gpu6:
disabled: 1

# core_speed_0: 300
# core_speed_1: 800
# core_speed_2: 980
# mem_speed_0: 300
# mem_speed_1: 300
# mem_speed_2: 300
# core_voltage_0: 1.125
# core_voltage_1: 1.125
# core_voltage_2: 1.125000

fan_speed: 100

kernel: phatk2
kernel_params: BFI_INT VECTORS FASTLOOP=false AGGRESSION=11

pool_file: /etc/bamt/pools
pool_timeout: 180

monitor_temp_lo: 45
monitor_temp_hi: 80
monitor_load_lo: 80
monitor_hash_lo: 125
monitor_fan_lo: 1000
monitor_reject_hi: 3

gpu7:
disabled: 1

# core_speed_0: 300
# core_speed_1: 800
# core_speed_2: 980
# mem_speed_0: 300
# mem_speed_1: 300
# mem_speed_2: 300
# core_voltage_0: 1.125
# core_voltage_1: 1.125
# core_voltage_2: 1.125000

fan_speed: 100

kernel: phatk2
kernel_params: BFI_INT VECTORS FASTLOOP=false AGGRESSION=11

pool_file: /etc/bamt/pools
pool_timeout: 180

monitor_temp_lo: 45
monitor_temp_hi: 80
monitor_load_lo: 80
monitor_hash_lo: 125
monitor_fan_lo: 1000
monitor_reject_hi: 3


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I was reading up on it earlier and it's a good concept that I'm going to be delving into, basically if the pool is set up right you can mine for LTC but get a bunch of other coins like DOGE for the calculation at the same time


Yeah, it sounds good but almost like there would be some drawback to this. ManicMiner does this with DOGE, LTC, DGC and a bunch of others. You gotta figure out really how much more you'd profit for yourself, since it spits out different coins and you gotta do the conversions after getting them in your wallets.


----------



## fleetfeather

anyone recommend a cpu miner for windows? not too sure what my options are


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So I have http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/h81%20pro%20btc/ mobo and I'm trying to configure BAMT, I can't do it and I've been trying for 5-6 hours straight.
> 
> I have 6 of these cards, using USB powered risers. Anyone that can get this to work for me I will paypal $150
> 
> Whenever I try to run the miner it just kinda hangs and slows down and never actually works. PM me as I'm going to bed


Try asking on the bitcointalk forums they'll probably know how to fix you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah, it sounds good but almost like there would be some drawback to this. ManicMiner does this with DOGE, LTC, DGC and a bunch of others. You gotta figure out really how much more you'd profit for yourself, since it spits out different coins and you gotta do the conversions after getting them in your wallets.


Yeah it's more work and more coins to mess about with but if you're getting multiple coins for a single hash it's has to be more profitable right ? I'll probably give it a try this weekend just to test the waters
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> anyone recommend a cpu miner for windows? not too sure what my options are


CPU Miner, GUI Miner has CPU options as well


----------



## fleetfeather

superb, thanks for that


----------



## MrLinky

For everyone with coins on crypto-trade.com, the site is back up. I just withdrew my UTC and I'll report back when it comes in.

Edit: manually processed, coins received.


----------



## killer-x

For some reason I just can't get my workers to go active when mining Aurora or black coin... When I start the miner it hashes but no shares are accepted or declined and my "HW" number keeps going up. Any help would be appreciated.

Here's my config
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://aur.pool.mineabit.com:3340 -u c15007.test -p x -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 16384


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> For some reason I just can't get my workers to go active when mining Aurora or black coin... When I start the miner it hashes but no shares are accepted or declined and my "HW" number keeps going up. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Here's my config
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://aur.pool.mineabit.com:3340 -u c15007.test -p x -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 16384


try

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://aur.pool.mineabit.com:3340 -u c15007.test -p x -I 13 -g 2 -v 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I hate you man, first you get me into Spots, now you make me read all your posts on that page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS this the part you were on about
> I think for any coin to succeed anyone who owns a share of the wealth needs to do their part to promote its success
> 
> I admire your tenacity as well for going all in on Nut for long term, personally I'm rooting for Noble long term whilst also keeping a very close eye on Aurora as they're both contenders for toppling the LTC market
> 
> Also I think in our own best interests we form an Official OC crypto owners club, much like the clubs for owning various hardware products and also petition the powers that be for a "Crypto Trader" moniker like the "PC Gamer" one I have beneath my name


It is the one I was on about and with 18.42 million of them, I have a reason(s) to be tenacious.

What exactly do you mean by a "Crypto Owners Club" I'm not exactly sure how that might work, but for sure on the "Crypto Trader" or Crypto Miner moniker, either or both work for me.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> try
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://aur.pool.mineabit.com:3340 -u c15007.test -p x -I 13 -g 2 -v 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192


Thanks man but it's still not working. I don't get it, it hashes but doesn't produce any shares

My cgminer running the keccak algorithm works fine, it's just scrypt that doesn't want to work.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It is the one I was on about and with 18.42 million of them, I have a reason(s) to be tenacious.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by a "Crypto Owners Club" I'm not exactly sure how that might work, but for sure on the "Crypto Trader" or Crypto Miner moniker, either or both work for me.


haha yeah you've invested alot time into it so I wish you well, at the very you may recover the coin enough to get out with a nice profit before it sinks completely

What I mean is like your sig you have the GTX owners club, why can't we have one for the crypto's ? I'm just think so we can spread the word abit better by having something relating to crypto's in our sigs to promote awareness to any noobs who wander into the forums looking for hardware/OC/whatever help and see our sigs referencing crypto's to get them curious to come have a look at our bizarre but incredibly fun world of trading made up money


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Thanks man but it's still not working. I don't get it, it hashes but doesn't produce any shares
> 
> My cgminer running the keccak algorithm works fine, it's just scrypt that doesn't want to work.


I'm hashing and getting shares but the aurora pool doesn't seem to think so. Not sure what the deal is.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Thanks man but it's still not working. I don't get it, it hashes but doesn't produce any shares
> 
> My cgminer running the keccak algorithm works fine, it's just scrypt that doesn't want to work.


not sure then? is it the pool or the card?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> haha yeah you've invested alot time into it so I wish you well, at the very you may recover the coin enough to get out with a nice profit before it sinks completely
> 
> What I mean is like your sig you have the GTX owners club, why can't we have one for the crypto's ? I'm just think so we can spread the word abit better by having something relating to crypto's in our sigs to promote awareness to any noobs who wander into the forums looking for hardware/OC/whatever help and see our sigs referencing crypto's to get them curious to come have a look at our bizarre but incredibly fun world of trading made up money


If we have one for each crypto, that could get to be a very long list of achievements for anyone who's been mining very long, or would it be one size fits all?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If we have one for each crypto, that could get to be a very long list of achievements for anyone who's been mining very long, or would it be one size fits all?


Just one size fits all, maybe get this thread retitled to include "OC Scrypto Miners club" or something so we can link back to here for general info and help getting started for those interested as I only stumbled on this thread looking through new posts in the forum, if I hadn't then I probably wouldn't had been interested in mining


----------



## fleetfeather

does anyone in here have any experience with CoinEX.pw?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> does anyone in here have any experience with CoinEX.pw?


Sure, its a great site tbh. A lot faster than many of the larger exchanges. Mining rewards comes frequently, nice ping even tho across the atlantic for me.

As usual the smaller exchanges have a bit less volume ofc, which usually means higher prices (like allcoin) but on coinex prices are usually really good







.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Sure, its a great site tbh. A lot faster than many of the larger exchanges. Mining rewards comes frequently, nice ping even tho across the atlantic for me.
> 
> As usual the smaller exchanges have a bit less volume ofc, which usually means higher prices (like allcoin) but on coinex prices are usually really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cool beans then, thanks









Thought I might check out some of their mining pools as I like the idea of a pool+exchange combo (to automate things), but I've also heard that coinEx is lacking any autosell features too so I'm not sure if it's possible to incorporate 3rd party autosell programs/scripts?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Cool beans then, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might check out some of their mining pools as I like the idea of a pool+exchange combo (to automate things), but I've also heard that coinEx is lacking any autosell features too so I'm not sure if it's possible to incorporate 3rd party autosell programs/scripts?


Its nice and all, but I think youd be better off using wafflepool







Better BTC/Mhs. However, if youre into mining for stretches of time and waiting for the alts to flux around its good fun. Also a great way of diversifying a portfolio if youre just getting into mining.

However youre better off checking annoucements, altcoinstats and coinwarz to find your cashcows







.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Its nice and all, but I think youd be better off using wafflepool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better BTC/Mhs. However, if youre into mining for stretches of time and waiting for the alts to flux around its good fun. Also a great way of diversifying a portfolio if youre just getting into mining.
> 
> However youre better off checking annoucements, altcoinstats and coinwarz to find your cashcows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ahh i see i see. thanks







Regarding wafflepool, where can I read up on miner difficulty "-d" arguments? I'd like to learn what miner difficulty I should be using on my 780 Ti









Yeah I've been involving myself in the ANN threads and coinwarz for the past few weeks, and I'll probably keep doing it too (especially this weekend







), but I'm also interested to see if there are any "cruise control" methods of steady mining too


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh i see i see. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding wafflepool, *where can I read up on miner difficulty "-d" arguments? I'd like to learn what miner difficulty I should be using on my 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yeah I've been involving myself in the ANN threads and coinwarz for the past few weeks, and I'll probably keep doing it too (especially this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I'm also interested to see if there are any "cruise control" methods of steady mining too


Just use the same figure you used for -w (workload) -assumimg you were using CGMiner


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Just use the same figure you used for -w (workload) -assumimg you were using CGMiner


ahh this is awkward, I've only been using CudaMiner for my gpu, and I never had a -w argument specified for that :/

I'll just go google some 780 Ti CGMiner configs though


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh this is awkward, I've only been using CudaMiner for my gpu, and I never had a -w argument specified for that :/
> 
> I'll just go google some 780 Ti CGMiner configs though


No need mate, for us cudaminers we dont really need workload/intensity settings in the same way AMD does.
Most sites show a 780 around 350 for example, but with the settings in this thread (T12x24) I got up to 650mhs







.

Are you using the 2014-02-09 version?
By far the best version imo.

Ill give you a freebie since Ill miss the launch anyways







. Theres a new coin coming out, keccak algo like maxcoin. Its pokemon-themed so its not very serious, but because of keccak rarity it WILL boom when released onto trades. Also "HELIXCOIN" has a nice ring to it!

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=489172.0

Not too known-of it seems, 7 pages, low votes on trading sites etc. But keccak miners are looking to move away from MAX (speculations... ofc) and I really think insta-mining helix for a few nights or something will net you good gains as an Nvidia miner







.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> No need mate, for us cudaminers we dont really need workload/intensity settings in the same way AMD does.
> Most sites show a 780 around 350 for example, but with the settings in this thread (T12x24) I got up to 650mhs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are you using the 2014-02-09 version?
> By far the best version imo.
> 
> Ill give you a freebie since Ill miss the launch anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Theres a new coin coming out, keccak algo like maxcoin. Its pokemon-themed so its not very serious, but because of keccak rarity it WILL boom when released onto trades. Also "HELIXCOIN" has a nice ring to it!
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=489172.0
> 
> Not too known-of it seems, 7 pages, low votes on trading sites etc. But keccak miners are looking to move away from MAX (speculations... ofc) and I really think insta-mining helix for a few nights or something will net you good gains as an Nvidia miner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahh i see, so the argument is basically moot for us? I only started to look into it since wafflepool suggests you 'can specify it if you want'. Yep, 02-09 here, and I agree it's the best build by far. I use different kernels depending on the coin, but this is my go-to foundation for most scrpyt coins:

-i 0 -l T15x24 -H 1 -m 1

nets 850-900khash with a healthy OC on a Ti. 800-850 if you like to set lower temp targets like me haha.

Yep, I've been talking to a few people discretely about Helixcoin (you should join Minusoranges squirrel club btw). It could be good if it's a clean launch. There's a few exciting things happening this weekend, so it shall be fun if you're around


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh i see, so the argument is basically moot for us? I only started to look into it since wafflepool suggests you 'can specify it if you want'. Yep, 02-09 here, and I agree it's the best build by far. I use different kernels depending on the coin, but this is my go-to foundation for most scrpyt coins:
> 
> -i 0 -l T15x24 -H 1 -m 1
> 
> nets 850-900khash with a healthy OC on a Ti. 800-850 if you like to set lower temp targets like me haha.
> 
> Yep, I've been talking to a few people discretely about Helixcoin (you should join Minusoranges squirrel club btw). It could be good if it's a clean launch. There's a few exciting things happening this weekend, so it shall be fun if you're around


Naw, having a beer and trying to get in the mood for adventure







.
Leaving for thailand in 1 hour.

Advice on good "get in the mood music" is appriciated!

Ill look into joining the club when I get back







.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Naw, having a beer and trying to get in the mood for adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Leaving for thailand in 1 hour.
> 
> Advice on good "get in the mood music" is appriciated!
> 
> Ill look into joining the club when I get back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thailand is a better gig anyways haha







enjoy!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Naw, having a beer and trying to get in the mood for adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Leaving for thailand in 1 hour.
> 
> *Advice on good "get in the mood music" is appriciated!*
> 
> Ill look into joining the club when I get back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## JMattes

Every time I see a crash I always try to figure it out by going to one of the troll boxes on the various exchanges I trade on.. No one ever really has any answers...
The new of GOX has been floating around for awhile and honestly I thought after they ran off that BTC would return to normal maybe a little higher than $600 even, but $600 was the top and now its going low again.. But what has happened over night?

Anyone know of a good news source that posts about BTC often and are usually good with there reporting on why shifts price?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Every time I see a crash I always try to figure it out by going to one of the troll boxes on the various exchanges I trade on.. No one ever really has any answers...
> The new of GOX has been floating around for awhile and honestly I thought after they ran off that BTC would return to normal maybe a little higher than $600 even, but $600 was the top and now its going low again.. But what has happened over night?
> 
> Anyone know of a good news source that posts about BTC often and are usually good with there reporting on why shifts price?


Dont confuse altcoins with the big B so to speak. Its got such a large capital it really cant be turned over by a random trading-site spreading its legs.

Bitcoin can take a while. Remember that last years low was 120 and last years high was 1200. This years low is still over 400 right?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh i see, so the argument is basically moot for us? I only started to look into it since wafflepool suggests you 'can specify it if you want'. Yep, 02-09 here, and I agree it's the best build by far. I use different kernels depending on the coin, but this is my go-to foundation for most scrpyt coins:
> 
> -i 0 -l T15x24 -H 1 -m 1
> 
> nets 850-900khash with a healthy OC on a Ti. 800-850 if you like to set lower temp targets like me haha.
> 
> *Yep, I've been talking to a few people discretely about Helixcoin (you should join Minusoranges squirrel club btw). It could be good if it's a clean launch. There's a few exciting things happening this weekend, so it shall be fun if you're around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can guarantee that it's going to be a very messy launch. They are making the exact same mistakes as the maxcoin launch. They're premining and they're only releasing the password protected wallet at 3pm EST so it's going to be a mad dash to get it decrypted and going. There is only going to be one pool at launch until the other pools implement the wallet. It's going to be about 10 or 20 mins before the other pools get online in which time I'll bet you the official pool will go down.

I'll try to solo mine this one for the first couple hours but gosh I'm not fond of that mad dash at 3pm to get things going.

EDIT: the only thing that it has going for it different from maxcoin is that it is a relatively unknown coin and doesn't have as much hype as maxcoin did.


----------



## Outlawed

So apparently my daisy chain of a 650w and 350w PSU for the 290, 290x, and 280x is giving me some issues. Can't even start to think about putting the 270 in there and I need a new PSU.

So selling my pretty much new 270 and a brand new 8" riser for $210 if anyone is interested. Check *HERE*.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Every time I see a crash I always try to figure it out by going to one of the troll boxes on the various exchanges I trade on.. No one ever really has any answers...
> The new of GOX has been floating around for awhile and honestly I thought after they ran off that BTC would return to normal maybe a little higher than $600 even, but $600 was the top and now its going low again.. But what has happened over night?
> 
> Anyone know of a good news source that posts about BTC often and are usually good with there reporting on why shifts price?


Try these, there's some overlap in stories, but I find some interesting stuff on these.

http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/

http://bitcoinowl.com/


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> I can guarantee that it's going to be a very messy launch. They are making the exact same mistakes as the maxcoin launch. They're premining and they're only releasing the password protected wallet at 3pm EST so it's going to be a mad dash to get it decrypted and going. There is only going to be one pool at launch until the other pools implement the wallet. It's going to be about 10 or 20 mins before the other pools get online in which time I'll bet you the official pool will go down.
> 
> I'll try to solo mine this one for the first couple hours but gosh I'm not fond of that mad dash at 3pm to get things going.
> 
> EDIT: the only thing that it has going for it different from maxcoin is that it is a relatively unknown coin and doesn't have as much hype as maxcoin did.


yep, I agree with all of that. Solo at launch might be key, even if it's just to ensure that your hashrates are counting to something ('gotta be in it to win it' approach).


----------



## Roulette Run

A little good news for the moring:

http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/27/chairwoman-yellen-the-fed-doesnt-have-authority-to-supervise-or-regulate-bitcoin-in-anyway/


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yep, I agree with all of that. Solo at launch might be key, even if it's just to ensure that your hashrates are counting to something ('gotta be in it to win it' approach).


I am looking into it as well.. Never solo mined before and no one responded to my post on the official thread.. can one of you guys mind helping?
What would I need to do to solo mine.. I already have the bats set up for pools...

Any help is appreciated


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Advice on good "get in the mood music" is appriciated!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am looking into it as well.. Never solo mined before and no one responded to my post on the official thread.. can one of you guys mind helping?
> What would I need to do to solo mine.. I already have the bats set up for pools...
> 
> Any help is appreciated


are you familiar with setting up conf files in Appdata/Roaming/[Walletofyourchoice] ?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> are you familiar with setting up conf files in Appdata/Roaming/[Walletofyourchoice] ?


I am familiar with going into appdata/roaming but not changing wallet config files..

My guess is I would need to do something to this extent:
So once the wallet is launched I would go into the config files find an address copy the address into the bat and mine to that wallet?
what about the url?

But this is just a guess and a bad one at that I am sure.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am familiar with going into appdata/roaming but not changing wallet config files..
> 
> My guess is I would need to do something to this extent:
> So once the wallet is launched I would go into the config files find an address copy the address into the bat and mine to that wallet?
> what about the url?
> 
> But this is just a guess and a bad one at that I am sure.


Hmmm, the only way I know to setup solo mining involves the following 2 steps:

1 Create a [coinname].conf file in the appdata/roaming/[specificwallet] directory with the following:

Code:



Code:


rpcuser=[usernameofyourchoice]
rpcpassword=[passwordofyourchoice]
port=[port will be given at launch]
rpcport=[same as above]
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
daemon=1
listen=1
server=1

addnode=[will be given at launch]

as I hinted at above, for helixcoin this .conf file would be called "helixcoin.conf". You just make it in notepad like you would a .bat file.

2. Point your miner bat file to your local machine instead of a pool address:

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o 127.0.0.1:["port" number given in helixcoin.conf] -O usernameofyourchoice:passwordofyourchoice --algo=scrypt etc etc. etc....
pause


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*


You missed one!!!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hmmm, the only way I know to setup solo mining involves the following 2 steps:
> 
> 1 Create a [coinname].conf file in the appdata/roaming/[specificwallet] directory with the following:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rpcuser=[usernameofyourchoice]
> rpcpassword=[passwordofyourchoice]
> port=[port will be given at launch]
> rpcport=[same as above]
> rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
> daemon=1
> listen=1
> server=1
> 
> addnode=[will be given at launch]
> 
> as I hinted at above, for helixcoin this .conf file would be called "helixcoin.conf". You just make it in notepad like you would a .bat file.
> 
> 2. Point your miner bat file to your local machine instead of a pool address:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o 127.0.0.1:["port" number given in helixcoin.conf] -O usernameofyourchoice:passwordofyourchoice --algo=scrypt etc etc. etc....
> pause


I remember trying to do this for reicoin.. everyone was having so many problems.. I am sure pools will be up before I figure it out.. I eventually did, but ports were a problem naming of the file was a problem haha..

Guess it wouldnt hurt if I had those bat files already to go.. to plug in information to

I guess we will see when they post the wallets and the solominer special haha..


----------



## lacrossewacker

To sell PTS now or not to sell?


----------



## incog

What coin do you want to solo mine at launch?

Edit: ok figured itout. but since it's not a scrypt coin, doesn't that mean that GPUs will suck at mining it? helixcoin i mean


----------



## theturbofd

Can anyone help me with my rig? As soon as I start mining 5 secs later the PC reboots. There's no errors or anything in event viewer and sometimes when it starts back up one of the GPUs are missing and I have to flip the switch on my PSU and then turn it back on for the card to show up. I tried windows 7,8, and BAMT and still the same problem.


----------



## dealio

^ PSU cant take the load


----------



## Darth Scabrous

OK, someone is crashing BC, and it's driving me nuts


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> OK, someone is crashing BC, and it's driving me nuts


"crashing" is a big word....I'd say "crashing" if we were dropping $200 2 consecutive days in a row.


----------



## incog

is it stupid to give a pool who's website is down some hash or not?


----------



## rickyman0319

how do I get my money from bitcoiin?

when I finish send the coin into exchange. what do I have to do next in order to exchange bitcoin into money?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yep, I agree with all of that. Solo at launch might be key, even if it's just to ensure that your hashrates are counting to something ('gotta be in it to win it' approach).


That's one way of looking at it. If pools get really congested and DDOSd I might just stick with solo mining until more pools come online and become more stable. Maxcoin was a fiasco but a lot of us nvidia miners made out with 5, 10 even 15+ bitcoin worth of maxcoin in the first couple hours


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> is it stupid to give a pool who's website is down some hash or not?


yes and no. If the pool is down , as in your miners won't connect, then yeah it's pointless because you're wasting time. However, there's a pool I'm mining for now that works fine, it's just the dashboard website doesn't work right now. I'm still logged in with my miners getting credit, but I can't login yet....I'm hoping it's fixed soon because if there's a bubble that's about to break, I'd like to login and make sure I withdraw all of my coins!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do I get my money from bitcoiin?
> 
> when I finish send the coin into exchange. what do I have to do next in order to exchange bitcoin into money?


I have an account with https://coinbase.com/signin

Sign up, setup your 2 step authentication with your cell phone. Add your bank account, do it that longer process way with the 2 deposit verification. Then you'll send your money from your exchange (bterr) to your coinbase address and eventually into your bank account


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's one way of looking at it. If pools get really congested and DDOSd I might just stick with solo mining until more pools come online and become more stable. Maxcoin was a fiasco but a lot of us nvidia miners made out with 5, 10 even 15+ bitcoin worth of maxcoin in the first couple hours


I'm pulling a all-nighter tonight so I'm up for launch haha... About to work on some university assignments to try clear them before the launch is done and I can sleep for 12 hours


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> OK, someone is crashing BC, and it's driving me nuts


It looks like mining will end sometime tomorrow, it will be interesting to see what happens when the supply of freshly minted coins dries up, then there will only be so many in the market as those that have them and want to hold them do so. It will be interesting and I'm pretty much holding with over 10k in my wallet right now and still mining until the end.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It looks like mining will end sometime tomorrow, it will be interesting to see what happens when the supply of freshly minted coins dries up, then there will only be so many in the market as those that have them and want to hold them do so. It will be interesting and I'm pretty much holding with over 10k in my wallet right now and still mining until the end.


Does PoS mean no more coins will be generated?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> ^ PSU cant take the load


Nah I found the problem. My one 7950 is artifacting like crazy.


----------



## lacrossewacker

If I solo mine (looking at helixcoin) do I need a separate wallet on each machine? (various networks)


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm pulling a all-nighter tonight so I'm up for launch haha... About to work on some university assignments to try clear them before the launch is done and I can sleep for 12 hours


heres some music for you lol. don't party to hard you might fall asleep


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> heres some music for you lol. don't party to hard you might fall asleep


----------



## korruptedkaos

3 hours to go!

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5









sometimes they start early


----------



## lacrossewacker

If I solo mine (looking at helixcoin) do I need a separate wallet on each machine? (various networks)

Also, I have both the .conf file and .bat file's ready to go. All I'll need to do is update the ports when that info goes live and move the .conf file into the respective wallet folder after the wallet is installed. Does that sound right to everybody?


----------



## incog

Hmm I asked this earlier but by editing a post so here goes again:

This new helix coin,it's not scrypt, so doesn't that mean that GPUs won't mine it as efficiently?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If I solo mine (looking at helixcoin) do I need a separate wallet on each machine? (various networks)
> 
> Also, I have both the .conf file and .bat file's ready to go. All I'll need to do is update the ports when that info goes live and move the .conf file into the respective wallet folder after the wallet is installed. Does that sound right to everybody?


I think you only need 1 wallet as far as I know.

I have the conf and bat files ready to go once wallet is released as well as the bat file to the official pool and a back up pool ready to go and shortcuts made on the desktop..

incog, Its uses the same set up as Max.. its a sha-3 or something.

So go to max.1gh.com and download that cgminer as it would be similar set up.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If I solo mine (looking at helixcoin) do I need a separate wallet on each machine? (various networks)
> 
> Also, I have both the .conf file and .bat file's ready to go. All I'll need to do is update the ports when that info goes live and move the .conf file into the respective wallet folder after the wallet is installed. Does that sound right to everybody?


I've done same as you ready for the wallet. Was wondering can I use the same miner then the riecoin?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Hmm I asked this earlier but by editing a post so here goes again:
> 
> This new helix coin,it's not scrypt, so doesn't that mean that GPUs won't mine it as efficiently?


no


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Hmm I asked this earlier but by editing a post so here goes again:
> 
> This new helix coin,it's not scrypt, so doesn't that mean that GPUs won't mine it as efficiently?
> 
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...

cool, so why is sha-3 (or whatever it's called) better than scrypt? or different, if you prefer?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> cool, so why is sha-3 (or whatever it's called) better than scrypt? or different, if you prefer?


Sha-3 is an evolution of the Sha-2 used for Bitcoin. The concept of "more efficient" does not apply when EVERYONE generates more hashes and thus everything is relatively the same. It's just different.


----------



## dealio

bitcon is the main topic during the 1st segment of the show









http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-episodes/thu-february-27-2014-kevin-roose


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If I solo mine (looking at helixcoin) do I need a separate wallet on each machine? (various networks)
> 
> Also, I have both the .conf file and .bat file's ready to go. All I'll need to do is update the ports when that info goes live and move the .conf file into the respective wallet folder after the wallet is installed. Does that sound right to everybody?


Where did you get the Helix wallet and .conf file from? The downloads list has no links in the announcement thread.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I understand supply and demand but this is getting ridiculous........and its not even BNIB its Open Box......


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I understand supply and demand but this is getting ridiculous........and its not even BNIB its Open Box......


I think that's one too many 0's


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I understand supply and demand but this is getting ridiculous........and its not even BNIB its Open Box......


I'll take 5


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Where did you get the Helix wallet and .conf file from? The downloads list has no links in the announcement thread.


You make it yourself.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You make it yourself.


Oh, I found the link to the source on their website. It just wasn't linked to from the announcement page.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Where did you get the Helix wallet and .conf file from? The downloads list has no links in the announcement thread.


I was using post # 14745 as a reference.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Does PoS mean no more coins will be generated?


They are going to pay some sort of interest on walleted coins, it's done through a process called "Staking," and done through your wallet connection. I don't know much more about it than that. I read posts about it on the official thread, some peeps it working, others it's not...


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> At what clock? Best I can do on windows is 440.


1050 / 1500


----------



## gumball458

1.5 hours until helix coin launches guys !


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> no


it is actually more efficient cause the card runs cooler. you can probably get a little more has out of it with tuning


----------



## legoman786

Guys take a look at this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470073/asrock-h81-btc-destroys-videocards/0_100


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not sure then? is it the pool or the card?


It's not the pool because I've tried three different ones...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I'm hashing and getting shares but the aurora pool doesn't seem to think so. Not sure what the deal is.


I'm not evening getting any shares.

Anyone know why I can't seems to get any shares while mining scrypt? Cgminer hashes but no shares and my HW number keeps rising...


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> What coin do you want to solo mine at launch?
> 
> Edit: ok figured itout. but since it's not a scrypt coin, doesn't that mean that GPUs will suck at mining it? helixcoin i mean


is your thread concurrency or intensity not right for your card?


----------



## fleetfeather

got my assignment done, got the electronic tunes blasting to keep me awake









edit: any thoughts on how this command line window is going to work? for helixcoin i mean


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Where does one actually mine Mazacoin at? The only pool I found that can mine it just rejects every single share. Is it even available for mining at this point?


----------



## dean_8486

KDC Klondikecoin forking on Sunday, prices are going up, fast!


----------



## barkinos98

this board is making me delirious
i have 5 cards installed but whatever i did, it did not recognize all 5, just gets stuck at 4.
and im thinking that its a software problem, what could be?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> KDC Klondikecoin forking on Sunday, prices are going up, fast!


pool recommendation?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Guys take a look at this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1470073/asrock-h81-btc-destroys-videocards/0_100


I just bought a H61 btc board?

should I be worried


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I just bought a H61 btc board?
> 
> should I be worried


hey, which algo should we put in the batch file for helix?


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> pool recommendation?


http://kdc.cryptofountain.com/


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I just bought a H61 btc board?
> 
> should I be worried


No. Just do not add powered risers and make sure to use the onboard molex.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> hey, which algo should we put in the batch file for helix?


ALGO?

YOU MEAN SETTINGS!

cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://pool.helixcoinproject.com:3000 -u USERNAME -p X

that's it really for now, ill tweak in it on the fly if something aint right?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I was using post # 14745 as a reference.


Im trying to find that #14745 post. I cant find it. Am i looking in the right place?

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=489172.0


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> No. Just do not add powered risers and make sure to use the onboard molex.


oh







I have powered risers?

can I just leave them unpowered?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ALGO?
> 
> YOU MEAN SETTINGS!
> 
> cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://pool.helixcoinproject.com:3000 -u USERNAME -p X
> 
> that's it really for now, ill tweak in it on the fly if something aint right?


yep, just wanted to make sure.

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://www.unipool.net:3334 -u XXX -p XXX --algo=keccak -i 0 -l T15x24 -H 2 -m 1
pause


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Im trying to find that #14745 post. I cant find it. Am i looking in the right place?
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=489172.0


in THIS thread


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yep, just wanted to make sure.
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://www.unipool.net:3334 -u XXX -p XXX --algo=keccak -i 0 -l T15x24 -H 2 -m 1
> pause


don't know cuda miner at all? that looks confusing!
bet your use to it by now though


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ALGO?
> 
> YOU MEAN SETTINGS!
> 
> cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://pool.helixcoinproject.com:3000 -u USERNAME -p X
> 
> that's it really for now, ill tweak in it on the fly if something aint right?


you're mining for a pool or by yourself?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> don't know cuda miner at all? that looks confusing!
> bet your use to it by now though


haha yup. dw, i don't know CG at all haha

never got a confirmation email for the official pool, so I'll be on the pleb pool hahaha


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you're mining for a pool or by yourself?


both 1 rig solo & 2 on pool. will see how it goes?

just need the rpc ports, im on freenode hoping they will drop there first


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> both 1 rig solo & 2 on pool. will see how it goes?
> 
> just need the rpc ports, im on freenode hoping they will drop there first


AMD solo?

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer --keccak -o 127.0.0.1ORT# -u lacrossewacker -p PWRD -I 13
pause


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> AMD solo?
> 
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer --keccak -o 127.0.0.1ORT# -u lacrossewacker -p PWRD -I 13
> pause


for the wallet? don't you need them for .conf?


----------



## Skye12977

Anyone actively running a 760 miner? Curious about hashrate.
Got ~270$ that has GPU written all over it


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> for the wallet? don't you need them for .conf?


that's where I'm using...

rpcuser=[lacrossewacker]
rpcpassword=[PWORD]
port=[port will be given at launch]
rpcport=[same as above]
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
daemon=1
listen=1
server=1

addnode=[will be given at launch]

both files just sitting in my dropbox waiting to be moved over to the right folder after the wallet is installed. if the solo mining doesn't work out for me (never done it before) I'll just fire up the HelixPool.bat's


----------



## taafe

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.wemineltc.com:3333 -u USERNAME.WORKER -p PASSWORD -I 13

Can someone tell me if I have 3 x 290x then I will have 3 workers and user names and 3 passwords whats an example of a .bat file for 3 gpu's

Thanks, Brad


----------



## fleetfeather

@Ali Man beeeer just transfered some PTS to me from 5 weeks ago lmao


----------



## kzim9

Where do I get the Helix Coin Wallet?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Where do I get the Helix Coin Wallet?


http://www.helixcoinproject.com/


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> that's where I'm using...
> 
> rpcuser=[lacrossewacker]
> rpcpassword=[PWORD]
> port=[port will be given at launch]
> rpcport=[same as above]
> rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
> daemon=1
> listen=1
> server=1
> 
> addnode=[will be given at launch]
> 
> both files just sitting in my dropbox waiting to be moved over to the right folder after the wallet is installed. if the solo mining doesn't work out for me (never done it before) I'll just fire up the HelixPool.bat's


well I already have the pool bats set running now lol. will retry every 15s









not sure if solo will work out with amount of people but worth a try? if not? im putting the other on dwarf pool.

there is no solo mining without the wallet really







, so if its late because of traffic from downloading that's my backup incase of ddos attacks


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> http://www.helixcoinproject.com/


DUH


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well I already have the pool bats set running now lol. will retry every 15s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if solo will work out with amount of people but worth a try? if not? im putting the other on dwarf pool.
> 
> there is no solo mining without the wallet really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so if its late because of traffic from downloading that's my backup incase of ddos attacks


solo for first 15 mins while the pools set up, imo


----------



## korruptedkaos

pass on wallet? 20 mins Grrrr!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> pass on wallet? 20 mins Grrrr!


thought I'd sit there and brute force it really quick.....I'll be ethical though


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> thought I'd sit there and brute force it really quick.....I'll be ethical though


i tried "all hail the helix fossil"


----------



## kzim9

Ummm, what the deal with a password when I am trying to extract to Desktop?


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Ummm, what the deal with a password when I am trying to extract to Desktop?


http://www.helixcoinproject.com/

it's pw protected so people don't get ahead or something


----------



## kzim9

So I have to wait until after launch in 2 mins to get one?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> So I have to wait until after launch in 2 mins to get one?


Hopefully


----------



## fleetfeather

f5 f5 f5 f5


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> f5 f5 f5 f5


you beat me to it xD


----------



## lacrossewacker

Start Reconfigure your engines.....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Wallet password

p&!> $':2bkU~"}@Rp!r9e_[%Eaz*N*%w+>IUgrb8Ypz]/o*?{


----------



## Matt26LFC

Whys the wallet 2 days behind! Helixcoin!


----------



## kzim9

Waiting for the pool now I guess


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Waiting for the pool now I guess


Same
My Nvidia Cudaminer will retry every 15 seconds

I dont' know about cgminer though on AMD....


----------



## fleetfeather

ill be on http://unipool.net/helixcoin/index.php


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Official pool still not up


----------



## kzim9

They still need the release the node for the wallet as its not syncing........


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can't tell if fear mongering or real deal...

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=489172.340


----------



## korruptedkaos

add nodes manually through debug command window


----------



## kzim9

wow its only been 4mins guys.....lol


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> add nodes manually through debug command window


Where are the node posted?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Where are the node posted?


addnode=107.170.69.245
addnode=198.199.85.33
addnode=107.170.233.189


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> addnode=107.170.69.245
> addnode=198.199.85.33
> addnode=107.170.233.189


Do you just copy and paste each line as listed above?


----------



## taafe

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
./cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://mining.updamoon.com:9006 -u Weblogin.Worker -p Worker password

How do I get the script to recognize 3 gpu's? Also is this .bat correct??

Thanks


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

So it appears that people are mining HXC... just not at the *official pool*... pretty hillarious.


----------



## incog

this pool is up: https://hxc.maxminers.net


----------



## fleetfeather

getting shares on https://hxc.maxminers.net/index.php


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> So it appears that people are mining HXC... just not at the *official pool*... pretty hillarious.


The official pool has 7 miners active now


----------



## kzim9

Anyone else getting lots of rejects on CGminer? Cudaminer is going OK

Edit : Cudaminers are all 0%

My dash shows no connected miners.....lol

Fail Coin?


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> getting shares on https://hxc.maxminers.net/index.php


but they're all stale ^^"


----------



## lightsout

Anyone else able to solo mine? I can't get it working wallet seems to be running. arrrg


----------



## dean_8486

Mint pump coming soon...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> but they're all stale ^^"


they're sorting out now









dat official pool hash doe


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> but they're all stale ^^"


Yep same for me on every pool.


----------



## lacrossewacker

No Nvidia for this one?


----------



## Dortheleus

Did you guys notice that the wallet is also a Mining software?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> but they're all stale ^^"


yeah I was getting "Accepted 0 out of XXXXXX" with both of my rigs


----------



## korruptedkaos

well mining on official worked but solo isn't working?

0 accepted 0 rejected?

still messing! did any one get it to work?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> No Nvidia for this one?


cudaminer


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> cudaminer


I was using it, I just realized it's the pools themselves still. I was getting 0 acceptances


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well mining on official worked but solo isn't working?
> 
> 0 accepted 0 rejected?
> 
> still messing! did any one get it to work?


Official pool works? Yeah no it still doesn't. 0 shares


----------



## ozzy1925

i cant get my wallet working :/


----------



## incog

i have some shares on the official pool now

though just as i typed it it stopped q_q


----------



## Dortheleus




----------



## fleetfeather

I'm at 100% acceptance lol. Pool invalid is only 1.72% (pretty decent since it's a fresh launch)


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> add nodes manually through debug command window


i am trying to add them mmanually but getting this:
Method not found (code -32601)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am trying to add them mmanually but getting this:
> Method not found (code -32601)


just to check, have you copied the .conf file to appdata/roaming/helixcoin

?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> just to check, have you copied the .conf file to appdata/roaming/helixcoin
> 
> ?


ok i copy these:
addnode=107.170.69.245
addnode=198.199.85.33
addnode=107.170.233.189
and paste them to debug console right?


----------



## kzim9

server crashed?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ok i copy these:
> addnode=107.170.69.245
> addnode=198.199.85.33
> addnode=107.170.233.189
> and paste them to debug console right?


If you're putting them in the debug console use:

addnode 107.170.69.245 add
addnode 198.199.85.33 add
addnode 107.170.233.189 add

It should automatically attempt to use the 'add' argument but mine failed to. Once I put it in each node was accepted and I sync'd without issue.


----------



## fleetfeather

hopefully someone can help me with a 780/Ti config to bring my GPU utilization up?


----------



## taafe

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
./cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://mining.updamoon.com:9006 -u BJT1 -p 1x

someone please help lol

why isn't this .bat file opening? when I click on it it just opens and closes in a blink??


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> If you're putting them in the debug console use:
> 
> addnode 107.170.69.245 add
> addnode 198.199.85.33 add
> addnode 107.170.233.189 add
> 
> It should automatically attempt to use the 'add' argument but mine failed to. Once I put it in each node was accepted and I sync'd without issue.


thanks +rep it worked


----------



## JMattes

Anyone hit that up solo style and actually get it working and get coins??

I am not a rocket scientist so i crashed and burned.. on a pool now but really bummed..

Can it still be solo mined? If so will anyone help me?


----------



## Rage19420

Got the wallet to work but solo mine not working at all.

Bat file:

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer --keccak -o 127.0.0.1ORT9504 -u Rage19420 -p x -I 13
pause

conf file

server=1
listen=1
daemon=1
rpcport=9504
port=9505
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
rpcallowip=localhost
rpcconnect=localhost
rpcuser=Rage19420
rpcpassword=x
addnode=107.170.69.245
addnode=198.199.85.33
addnode=107.170.233.189


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Got the wallet to work but solo mine not working at all.
> 
> Bat file:
> 
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cgminer --keccak -o *127.0.0.1ORT950*4 -u Rage19420 -p x -I 13
> pause
> 
> conf file
> 
> server=1
> listen=1
> daemon=1
> rpcport=9504
> port=9505
> rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> rpcallowip=localhost
> rpcconnect=localhost
> rpcuser=Rage19420
> rpcpassword=x
> addnode=107.170.69.245
> addnode=198.199.85.33
> addnode=107.170.233.189


In our bat... remove the work PORT before the number... 127.0.0.1:blah something like that..

Pools are saying I should be mining 75k coins a day.. oh yea? I got 2....


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Well I'm up and running at about 450mh with my 290x. Seems about right to me as someone else was reporting 350 with a 280x.

Is there any pool without a fee (or with lower than 1%) out there atm?


----------



## ozzy1925

pff this time i dont get any confirmation mail from any pool


----------



## JMattes

Probing for an alive pool
No suitable long-poll found for http://127.0.0.1:9504...

anyone?


----------



## kzim9

I'm up on my CGminer at 2.8mh/s on 6 270's (pool is telling me 390

Cudaminer is not working yet........


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Probing for an alive pool
> No suitable long-poll found for http://127.0.0.1:9504...
> 
> anyone?


should be -o 127.0.0.1:9504

(not http:// in the front)


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So did I miss the boat on Helixcoin already? Seems like the difficulty is going up and up. And only an hour in? Is that really how this works


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So did I miss the boat on Helixcoin already? Seems like the difficulty is going up and up. And only an hour in? Is that really how this works


For that type of coin yes.. but for that type of coins its not bad it will get 10x harder...get on now..


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone hit that up solo style and actually get it working and get coins??
> 
> I am not a rocket scientist so i crashed and burned.. on a pool now but really bummed..
> 
> Can it still be solo mined? If so will anyone help me?


what pool?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what pool?


I was on the main.. now I am on suprnova.. there both bs if you ask me.. I want to solo mine but cant get it going.. any help?


----------



## lacrossewacker

None from me, I just want to pool mine


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> None from me, I just want to pool mine


cant get a pool going?


----------



## Rage19420

Got 1.0 unconfirmed on main pool.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> cant get a pool going?


tried both unipool and hcx.maxminers. No luck


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I'm up on my CGminer at 2.8mh/s on 6 270's (pool is telling me 390
> 
> Cudaminer is not working yet........


2.8mh/s??

I'm getting 220Mh/s per 270. Does the little "m" you used make a difference? Our numbers seem way off.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> In our bat... remove the work PORT before the number... 127.0.0.1:blah something like that..
> 
> Pools are saying I should be mining 75k coins a day.. oh yea? I got 2....


Yeah, not sure where they got that figure... even if the difficulty were in the 100s that would be a very lucky day (with a 155 block reward... that's 483 blocks found per day... so that's about every fourth block - and you'd only get that if you were solo mining and there were only 1-2 other people mining the coin in the whole world).









I would say at the current diff (23K) it's probably more like ~75 _coins_ per day if you're lucky - and that's only if you have a little over a Gh/s mining it.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Got 1.0 unconfirmed on main pool.


Got 11 on the main and acouple on Suprnova.. bouncing back and forth as both keep going down..
Going to head home.. with my fingers crossed..

Good luck all.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 2.8mh/s??
> 
> I'm getting 220Mh/s per 270. Does the little "m" you used make a difference? Our numbers seem way off.


Your 220Mh/s is just about right (I'm pulling just a little over 320Mh/s on my 7970 right now.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, not sure where they got that figure... even if the difficulty were in the 100s that would be a very lucky day (with a 155 block reward... that's 483 blocks found per day... so that's about every fourth block - and you'd only get that if you were solo mining and there were only 1-2 other people mining the coin in the whole world).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say at the current diff (23K) it's probably more like ~75 _coins_ per day if you're lucky - and that's only if you have a little over a Gh/s mining it.


I like your math.. Someone with some sense haha.. Any use solo mining still I couldnt figure it out.. dont feel like beating myself up over it but pretty bummed I couldnt get it going.. miners started but got some polling for an alive pool then something about long term something on the url 127.0.0.1 etc..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 2.8mh/s??
> 
> I'm getting 220Mh/s per 270. Does the little "m" you used make a difference? Our numbers seem way off.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 220Mh/s is just about right (I'm pulling just a little over 320Mh/s on my 7970 right now.
Click to expand...

Thats what I thought. Same thing with max. I guess he just wrote it weird or something.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Is something wrong with the main pool? I switched over from nut2 to the main pool and my rates were dipping. I made half as much in the same time frame. Gonna stick with Nut2


----------



## ccRicers

Hope Helix is still viable to mine for loads when I get back home in about 2 hours. Probably can't go solo anymore, but the launch is already far better than MAX coin's.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I like your math.. Someone with some sense haha.. Any use solo mining still I couldnt figure it out.. dont feel like beating myself up over it but pretty bummed I couldnt get it going.. miners started but got some polling for an alive pool then something about long term something on the url 127.0.0.1 etc..


Long polling is normal - there isn't a stratum server running on the wallet after all. I think you were probably set up fine for solo-mining, but with a coin whose difficulty is skyrocketing like this... it's already unlikely you'd get more than one block over the next week... of course you might get 3-4 if you're incredibly lucky (and then you'd actually make more solo-mining than at a pool) but it's equally likely that you'd mine for the whole week and never get a block.

There's a reason why pools are everywhere in this game.


----------



## lightsout

Interesting article, not a ton of facts but the lack of info on btc-e is a little unnerving .
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2014/02/27/bitcoin-exchange-btc-e-a-mt-gox-alternative-is-an-internet-black-hole/


----------



## ozzy1925

anybody able to mine @ any pool?

editffical pool works but getting all rejected :/


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats what I thought. Same thing with max. I guess he just wrote it weird or something.


wow.... you pull same khash on a 270 as i do on a 780 Ti....


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> anybody able to mine @ any pool?


Yep. I can mine on the official pool and nut2 perfectly. Here is my config for a Tri-X 290x @ 450mh/s


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --keccak -I 11 -g 1 -w 512 --gpu-engine 978 --gpu-memclock 1374 -o stratum+tcp://hxceu.nut2pools.com:6020 -u Username.Workername -p Password



I've got almost 3 unconfirmed in less than an hour.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 2.8mh/s??
> 
> I'm getting 220Mh/s per 270. Does the little "m" you used make a difference? Our numbers seem way off.


You got a bat? I think mine is off. I entered the --keccak and now it wont even run......

Edit :

Was putting the bat in the wrong CGminer folder. I still run the older CGminer thats no good for keccak......lol

Getting 230Mh/s per card.....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats what I thought. Same thing with max. I guess he just wrote it weird or something.
> 
> 
> 
> wow.... you pull same khash on a 270 as i do on a 780 Ti....
Click to expand...

Thats why I sold my 780 classy and bought four 270's. Haven't gamed since lol.


----------



## taafe

How come my cards aren't working? That's the .bat file I'm using and cgminer but for some reason I can't get it mining?

Anyone know why?
Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 2.8mh/s??
> 
> I'm getting 220Mh/s per 270. Does the little "m" you used make a difference? Our numbers seem way off.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a bat? I think mine is off. I entered the --keccak and now it wont even run......
Click to expand...

This is what I run for sha3 or whatever its called.

cgminer.exe --keccak -o server -u wallet address -p x --no-submit-stale -I 13 -g 1 -w 256
pause


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> You got a bat? I think mine is off. I entered the --keccak and now it wont even run......


It should look like the one I posted.


----------



## kskwerl

So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20

If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!

Look at my joke hashes



Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)

i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


----------



## kzim9

My BAT now.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --keccak -o stratum+tcp://pool.helixcoinproject.com:3000 -u kzim9.Snail_2 -p Kenwood9 --no-submit-stale --intensity 13 -g1 --thread-concurrency 21000 --gpu-engine 1075 --gpu-memclock 1470 --gpu-fan 100 -w 256


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!
> 
> Look at my joke hashes
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)
> 
> i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


Where is the "--scrypt" flag?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!
> 
> Look at my joke hashes
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)
> 
> i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


\

You shouldn't have both a high thread concurrency AND a high intensity.

Cards behave differently, but some like a high thread concurrency with a lower intensity, and some like it the other way.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Where is the "--scrypt" flag?


just added it, I had it in the config instead of bat. either way it's still the same


----------



## kzim9

Anyone got the Cudaminer going?

Post .bat if you do....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!
> 
> Look at my joke hashes
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)
> 
> i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


At least you have all 6 working









Check out the thread on here with people experimenting with different thread concurrency and intensity as mentioned above.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!
> 
> Look at my joke hashes
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)
> 
> i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


4gb ram? you need 4 more... or lower thread concurrency to increase intensity

my 290x does 960kh/s tc 32765 intensity 19


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> \
> 
> You shouldn't have both a high thread concurrency AND a high intensity.
> 
> Cards behave differently, but some like a high thread concurrency with a lower intensity, and some like it the other way.


I'm using 13 intensity, don't people use 20,21 for this. Either way I just changed it to 8 and it still is sucking


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 4gb ram? you need 4 more... or lower thread concurrency to increase intensity
> 
> my 290x does 960kh/s tc 32765 intensity 19


that's what I'm saying I don't get what is wrong

I have 8 gigs of ram


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> At least you have all 6 working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the thread on here with people experimenting with different thread concurrency and intensity as mentioned above.


link to that thread? my ATI drivers crashes on and off all the time too


----------



## dealio

wth. i had that exact same problem at first with just 4gigs









try one card at a time??


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> wth. i had that exact same problem at first with just 4gigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try one card at a time??


When I get home I'll throw in 16 gb


----------



## ozzy1925

can we make .conf file with the latest 3.7.3 keccak?


----------



## lightsout

Helixcoin has hit cryptorush.


----------



## killer-x

270 up and running @ 225m/h!


Spoiler: Batch



cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://hxc.maxminers.net:6677 -u X.x -p x -I 14 --intensity 13 -g1 --thread-concurrency 21000 --gpu-engine 1075 --gpu-memclock 1470 -w 256
pause



Why keccak works for me any scrypt doesn't, I have no clue.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Helixcoin has hit cryptorush.


at a value of .0004 not sure what to make of it.. hold or dump... will it go higher or crash..


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Helixcoin has hit cryptorush.


For someone who is better at understanding their charts, what does that put a single helix at? .0002 or something?

If so this was just a huge waste of time from what I can see. Could have mined Noble/Klondike over the past 2 hours and made a lot more.

Edit: Seems like I'm mistaken and it's actually worth more than that


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> For someone who is better at understanding their charts, what does that put a single helix at? .0002 or something?
> 
> If so this was just a huge waste of time from what I can see. Could have mined Noble over the past 2 hours and made a lot more.
> 
> Edit: Seems like I'm mistaken and it's actually worth more than that


.0004 actually right now..


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!
> 
> Look at my joke hashes
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)
> 
> i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


Where are your GPU settings like engine and memory? IMO I'd get rid of the powertune flag and do everything with configs and set all parameters through there. This gives you more control and lets you set clocks directly without any other software. Are you using powered risers? Are your cards voltage unlocked? Here's one of mine for 280x's. The VDDC setting only works if you're voltage unlocked. The 32765 TC looks normal. Your engine and memclock should be whatever google says works for your specific model of card.

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "url:port#",
                "user" : "x",
                "pass" : "x"
        }
],
"shares" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-engine" : "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
"gpu-fan" : "30-85",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-memclock" : "xxxxxxxxxxx",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0",
"gpu-vddc" : "1.060",
"auto-fan" : true,

"intensity" : "13",
"temp-target" : "75",
"temp-overheat" : "89",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"shaders" : "0",
"thread-concurrency" : "xxxxx",
"no-pool-disable" : true
}


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> For someone who is better at understanding their charts, what does that put a single helix at? .0002 or something?
> 
> If so this was just a huge waste of time from what I can see. Could have mined Noble/Klondike over the past 2 hours and made a lot more.
> 
> Edit: Seems like I'm mistaken and it's actually worth more than that


Similar to mining - it's best not to judge a coin's value by the first few hours (well, unless those first hours were a complete disaster and the coin was a flop). Volume drives trades and there's so little of it at the present time that the value is likely to move 200-500% in one direction or the other as the order book is severely limited. Once there are a decent amount of orders on both sides of the trade pair, a more realistic value will emerge... and then likely plunge as the big pools start dumping. It should initially drop, then climb pretty significantly, and finally start slowly bleeding out if it follows the recent trends of MAX, MINT, DOPE, etc.

What happens after the first week or so... is anyone's guess. If you're still holding a particular coin - you might have made 10,000% gains over the initial couple of days... or you might have just as well been playing your favorite game and not mining it at all. There have been plenty of examples on both sides (but definitely _more_ of the latter).


----------



## ozzy1925

why are my temps so low?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> why are my temps so low?


Because the miner just started and hasn't had a chance to generate much heat yet?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Because the miner just started and hasn't had a chance to generate much heat yet?


i restarted 5 or 6 times to see if it increases but it doesnt .Looks working but i dont understand mainly i get around 69-72c with other pools


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Where are your GPU settings like engine and memory? IMO I'd get rid of the powertune flag and do everything with configs and set all parameters through there. This gives you more control and lets you set clocks directly without any other software. Are you using powered risers? Are your cards voltage unlocked? Here's one of mine for 280x's. The VDDC setting only works if you're voltage unlocked. The 32765 TC looks normal. Your engine and memclock should be whatever google says works for your specific model of card.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "url:port#",
> "user" : "x",
> "pass" : "x"
> }
> ],
> "shares" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-engine" : "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
> "gpu-fan" : "30-85",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-memclock" : "xxxxxxxxxxx",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0",
> "gpu-vddc" : "1.060",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> 
> "intensity" : "13",
> "temp-target" : "75",
> "temp-overheat" : "89",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "shaders" : "0",
> "thread-concurrency" : "xxxxx",
> "no-pool-disable" : true
> }


I was hesitant to change them because it was causing it to crash or I would get ati driver has failed and recovered.

Those 290xs are msi gaming ones, not sure whether or not it's voltage locked

I'm using USB powered risers


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i restarted 5 or 6 times to see if it increases but it doesnt .Looks working but i dont understand mainly i get around 69-72c with other pools


What's your GPU usage?


----------



## kzim9

My current output

Three 660ti's
Two 680's
Six 270's


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> What's your GPU usage?


%80-%90


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> My current output
> 
> Three 660ti's
> Two 680's
> Six 270's


11 cards running and your hashrate is only a little under 3x as much as my single 290x. That seems kind of low to me, unless the site just isn't reporting your rate correctly.

Actually scratch that, you're only doing a little over 2x my hashrate.


----------



## drka0tic

Can anyone upload the Qt wallet and post a link? The Qt link is broken on the helix site :-/

tia


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> 11 cards running and your hashrate is only a little under 3x as much as my single 290x. That seems kind of low to me, unless the site just isn't reporting your rate correctly.
> 
> Actually scratch that, you're only doing a little over 2x my hashrate.


I think that it must be displaying wrong. Mine only displays 0.2 m/h...

Wait nvm mine reads in g/h


----------



## kzim9

I need to fiddle with my 660ti .bat file. What does the -l k?xK mean?

Right now I have them set up as k12x16


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> 11 cards running and your hashrate is only a little under 3x as much as my single 290x. That seems kind of low to me, unless the site just isn't reporting your rate correctly.
> 
> Actually scratch that, you're only doing a little over 2x my hashrate.


Yeah that seems off to me as well...

I have 1 7970 and 2 280X's:


----------



## kzim9

Actually ya that is off....? The miner on just my 270's is 1.3 Gh/s


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I cant find the post, how do i decrypt my blackcoin wallet again?


----------



## ozzy1925

alright, now iam getting 400-410mh/s from each r290.How is that low?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Actually ya that is off....? The miner on just my 270's is 1.3 Gh/s


I was going to say you should be getting over 1200Mh/s on the 270's alone.


----------



## drka0tic

I'm a bit confused on helixcoin...are most people getting low kh/s?

I'm totaling ~750 kh/s, which is almost half of my usual scrypt mining rate.


----------



## kzim9

Crap. I shut down my cgminer program accidentally, and now it wont start again.....


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I'm a bit confused on helixcoin...are most people getting low kh/s?
> 
> I'm totaling ~750 kh/s, which is almost half of my usual scrypt mining rate.


You need to use SHA-3 not scrypt. You should be getting 400+ mh/s with a 290 for helixcoin.

Here is my 290x batch for example


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --keccak -I 11 -g 1 -w 512 --gpu-engine 978 --gpu-memclock 1374 -o stratum+tcp://hxceu.nut2pools.com:6020 -u Username.Workername -p Password


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You need to use SHA-3 not scrypt. You should be getting 400+ mh/s with a 290 for helixcoin.
> 
> Here is my 290x batch for example
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer --keccak -I 11 -g 1 -w 512 --gpu-engine 978 --gpu-memclock 1374 -o stratum+tcp://hxceu.nut2pools.com:6020 -u Username.Workername -p Password


Oh damn... HAHA.. I just noticed my rates are actually in Mh/s not Kh/s.

I'm getting 322 Mh/s on my 280X and 208 Mh/s on my 270X. So I guess that's normal.

Thanks!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> @Ali Man beeeer just transfered some PTS to me from 5 weeks ago lmao


Yea that's pretty out of the blue, those guys have been slacking this whole year.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yea that's pretty out of the blue, those guys have been slacking this whole year.


Same here lol


----------



## kzim9

Whats noraml for a 660ti and 680?

My 660ti's are not even getting hot.......


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Whats noraml for a 660ti and 680?
> 
> My 660ti's are not even getting hot.......


Doesn't seem right.

Whats everyone doing with their Helixcoin's? Holding them for now?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I was hesitant to change them because it was causing it to crash or I would get ati driver has failed and recovered.
> 
> Those 290xs are msi gaming ones, not sure whether or not it's voltage locked
> 
> I'm using USB powered risers


If putting them in causes the miner to crash then something's wrong. You should be putting in the default clocks of your card so if they have a stock memclock of 1500 then put that in and go from there. I'd google your cards part number and see what settings people are using. Sometimes lower clocks actually help hashrate while increasing stability. If they're crashing at stock settings then it's probably a hardware issue.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't seem right.
> 
> Whats everyone doing with their Helixcoin's? Holding them for now?


The mining window say I am doing 11200 khash combined??


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Whats noraml for a 660ti and 680?
> 
> My 660ti's are not even getting hot.......


what is your settings for it?

try this
same as 670 and 660ti

cudaminer *--algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1344x32 -L 1024 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10* -o stratum+tcp://hxceu.nut2pools.com:6020 -u workername -p X

for 680

cudaminer *--algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1536x32 -L 1024 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10* -o stratum+tcp://hxceu.nut2pools.com:6020 -u workername -p X

if you got working already disregard this LOL


----------



## kzim9

660ti x3



680's x2


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> If putting them in causes the miner to crash then something's wrong. You should be putting in the default clocks of your card so if they have a stock memclock of 1500 then put that in and go from there. I'd google your cards part number and see what settings people are using. Sometimes lower clocks actually help hashrate while increasing stability. If they're crashing at stock settings then it's probably a hardware issue.


Thank you it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't seem right.
> 
> Whats everyone doing with their Helixcoin's? Holding them for now?
> 
> 
> 
> The mining window say I am doing 11200 khash combined??
Click to expand...

Are we talking about helixcoin here? keccak or scrypt? A single 270 gets 220 Mhash/s. So you are getting 11.2 Mhash/s?


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> what is your settings for it?
> 
> try this
> same as 670 and 660ti
> 
> cudaminer *--algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1344x32 -L 1024 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10* -o stratum+tcp://hxceu.nut2pools.com:6020 -u workername -p X
> 
> for 680
> 
> cudaminer *--algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1536x32 -L 1024 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10* -o stratum+tcp://hxceu.nut2pools.com:6020 -u workername -p X
> 
> if you got working already disregard this LOL


Wont even start at those settings......

Edit: Typo, working now......


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are we talking about helixcoin here? keccak or scrypt? A single 270 gets 220 Mhash/s. So you are getting 11.2 Mhash/s?


11.2 is my 660's....


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Wont even start at those settings......


Im sorry to hear it can you post your cudaminer settings on bat files please


----------



## kzim9

Wroks now, I had a typo


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Wroks now, I had a typo


ok cool


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I cant find the post, how do i decrypt my blackcoin wallet again?


passphrase (yourpassphrase) 999999 true

in the debug console

I'm disappointed to see BC got dumped so heavily and we're not even out of POW yet, still have hopes for one more push but things aren't looking good for the coin now


----------



## drka0tic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> what is your settings for it?
> 
> try this
> same as 670 and 660ti
> 
> cudaminer *--algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1344x32 -L 1024 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10* -o stratum+tcp://hxceu.nut2pools.com:6020 -u workername -p X
> 
> for 680
> 
> cudaminer *--algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1536x32 -L 1024 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10* -o stratum+tcp://hxceu.nut2pools.com:6020 -u workername -p X
> 
> if you got working already disregard this LOL






Thanks...I had alot of trouble getting my 680 configured. These settings got me to 115 mh/s.
+Rep


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> 660ti x3
> 
> 680's x2


Hey..what clocks are you running on the 680s?


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> My current output
> 
> Three 660ti's
> Two 680's
> Six 270's


What are you mining kzim9? Which pool? Thanks.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

This may seem strange, but I need help. I just got a wax heater that plugs into an outlet, and I didn't realize until I got home that all my 3 prong outlets are upside down, or ground up. I can't use it like that, so does anyone know of an adapter that I can get that will switch it?


----------



## fleetfeather

would definitely like to hear from any 780 Ti owners regarding maxcoin/helixcoin configs


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> What are you mining kzim9? Which pool? Thanks.


Probably this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> would definitely like to hear from any 780 Ti owners regarding maxcoin/helixcoin configs


You should easily be getting 250 Mh/s or more.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Probably this one.
> You should easily be getting 250 Mh/s or more.


nope, 230khash/s with

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://sdfsdaf:sdfsa -u fsdfsadfasdfasd -p x --algo=keccak -i 0 -L 128 -l K1000x32 -H 1 -m 1
pause

There's almost no info I've found on configs for SHA3/Keccak


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> nope, 230khash/s with
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://sdfsdaf:sdfsa -u fsdfsadfasdfasd -p x --algo=keccak -i 0 -L 128 -l K1000x32 -H 1 -m 1
> pause
> 
> There's almost no info I've found on configs for SHA3/Keccak


The new Cudaminer is out in the first post. It gives a decent boost to 780's and 750 ti's. My 780 now does a little over 210Kh/s.

With this new miner, as far as the flags go, well, I'll leave it up to you to read post no. 7838.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> The new Cudaminer is out in the first post. It gives a decent boost to 780's and 750 ti's. My 780 now does a little over 210Kh/s.
> 
> With this new miner, as far as the flags go, well, I'll leave it up to you to read post no. 7838.


I really can't thank you enough for this. Huge improvement on hash for my Ti.

--algo=keccak -i 0 -L 128 -l T1000x24 -H 1 -m 1

300000khash

edit T1024x24 yields 305000khash


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> This may seem strange, but I need help. I just got a wax heater that plugs into an outlet, and I didn't realize until I got home that all my 3 prong outlets are upside down, or ground up. I can't use it like that, so does anyone know of an adapter that I can get that will switch it?


1. Turn off breaker.
2. Remove faceplace.
3. Carefully turn outlet right-side-up and screw down to j-box.
4. Replace faceplate.
5. Turn on breaker.

OPTIONAL 6. Punch your electrician in his face.

Usually only outlets that are switched receptacles will be upside down (so you know which ones to plug the lamp into). I have no idea who would put all of them in that way.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Well, I can't actually mess with that, since I live in a dorm. So, every room, in a building that has class rooms, a gym, cafeteria, and rooms for 400 people, every single outlet is ground up.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So incredibly frustrated.....been trying all day to get this setup and i cannot. I tried to follow instruction to the letter but still cannot get anything going. Crypto currency will have limited success unless they streamline this stuff for the masses, Im in IT for a living and i find it incredibly confusing, imagine regular old joe that wants to jump in.

Im sure some of you will say its "easy" or "works for me" but that's not the issue, its complete BS to try and set this crap up. if anyone has a 270X please cut and past your config exactly how you have it so I cxcan just change user and drop it in. although when I get back on in morning will probably not be worth mining anymore.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Well, I can't actually mess with that, since I live in a dorm. So, every room, in a building that has class rooms, a gym, cafeteria, and rooms for 400 people, every single outlet is ground up.


Wow... that definitely does suck. The only other possibility I can think of is use a powerstrip ... but you'd either have to wall mount it (which I assume is also a no-go as it's a dorm) or they do have these... but you'll have to look around to find them... I haven't seen any in a store.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wow... that definitely does suck. The only other possibility I can think of is use a powerstrip ... but you'd either have to wall mount it (which I assume is also a no-go as it's a dorm) or they do have these... but you'll have to look around to find them... I haven't seen any in a store.


You could also desk mount the powerstrip, couldn't you?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So incredibly frustrated.....been trying all day to get this setup and i cannot. I tried to follow instruction to the letter but still cannot get anything going. Crypto currency will have limited success unless they streamline this stuff for the masses, Im in IT for a living and i find it incredibly confusing, imagine regular old joe that wants to jump in.
> 
> Im sure some of you will say its "easy" or "works for me" but that's not the issue, its complete BS to try and set this crap up. if anyone has a 270X please cut and past your config exactly how you have it so I cxcan just change user and drop it in. although when I get back on in morning will probably not be worth mining anymore.


I'm assuming you're wanting to mine helix coin with cgminer? This works on my 270


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://hxc.maxminers.net:6677 -u name.user -p password -I 14 --intensity 13 -g1 --thread-concurrency 21000 --gpu-engine 1075 --gpu-memclock 1470 -w 256
pause


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> You could also desk mount the powerstrip, couldn't you?


I believe that a desk mount wouldn't be any better than the wall - I'm guessing that the outlet has to be perpendicular to the floor in order for the wax to not simply pour out. Although it would be slightly slower if it was pouring out at 90 degrees rather than being upside down.









Although if the desk had a privacy panel you could mount one there... but getting to it wouldn't be nearly as easy or fun.

Of course, I'm not going to guess what the wax is for.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I believe that a desk mount wouldn't be any better than the wall - I'm guessing that the outlet has to be perpendicular to the floor in order for the wax to not simply pour out. Although it would be slightly slower if it was pouring out at 90 degrees rather than being upside down.


Haha sorry, I mean like on the side of the desk so that the wax melting thing is perpendicular to the floor.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Haha sorry, I mean like on the side of the desk so that the wax melting thing is perpendicular to the floor.


Ah you caught me before I could insta-edit... I realized you were probably thinking that.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

found a version of that on amazon that was 4 plugs, cost me about $20 altogether. Worth it to keep the girl happy.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> found a version of that on amazon that was 4 plugs, cost me about $20 altogether. Worth it to keep the girl happy.


I would have just gotten her one of these... but then again - I did that (actually a much nicer and more expensive one) and I think my wife used it twice... before going back to her weekly salon appointments.









Guess I can't really complain though... she lets me spend a really stupid amount of money on computer hardware and other toys. Plus it's way less messy in the bathroom without the wax all over the place.









EDIT: Just for grins I thought I'd throw something _on topic_ out there...

With like 2-3 coin releases per day... this is getting pretty ridiculous. There really needs to be a culling soon to cut this down. Wallets all over the place - so bad I had to dedicate a laptop to just wallet management and I think I'm up to 6 exchange accounts and about 20 pools... turning into a full-time second job... only it doesn't really make very much money.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So incredibly frustrated.....been trying all day to get this setup and i cannot. I tried to follow instruction to the letter but still cannot get anything going. Crypto currency will have limited success unless they streamline this stuff for the masses, Im in IT for a living and i find it incredibly confusing, imagine regular old joe that wants to jump in.
> 
> Im sure some of you will say its "easy" or "works for me" but that's not the issue, its complete BS to try and set this crap up. if anyone has a 270X please cut and past your config exactly how you have it so I cxcan just change user and drop it in. although when I get back on in morning will probably not be worth mining anymore.


What exactly are you trying to do? Mine Helix? Solo or pool? Do you have the GUI wallet running? What gpu do you have? If its Helix (or scrypt) on AMD PM me I will try to help you out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So incredibly frustrated.....been trying all day to get this setup and i cannot. I tried to follow instruction to the letter but still cannot get anything going. Crypto currency will have limited success unless they streamline this stuff for the masses, Im in IT for a living and i find it incredibly confusing, imagine regular old joe that wants to jump in.
> 
> Im sure some of you will say its "easy" or "works for me" but that's not the issue, its complete BS to try and set this crap up. if anyone has a 270X please cut and past your config exactly how you have it so I cxcan just change user and drop it in. although when I get back on in morning will probably not be worth mining anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you're wanting to mine helix coin with cgminer? This works on my 270
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://hxc.maxminers.net:6677 -u name.user -p password -I 14 --intensity 13 -g1 --thread-concurrency 21000 --gpu-engine 1075 --gpu-memclock 1470 -w 256
> pause
Click to expand...

You have -I 14 and -intensity 13. Isn't that the same setting twice?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ah you caught me before I could insta-edit... I realized you were probably thinking that.


Haha sweet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I would have just gotten her one of these... but then again - I did that (actually a much nicer and more expensive one) and I think my wife used it twice... before going back to her weekly salon appointments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can't really complain though... she lets me spend a really stupid amount of money on computer hardware and other toys. Plus it's way less messy in the bathroom without the wax all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just for grins I thought I'd throw something _on topic_ out there...
> 
> With like 2-3 coin releases per day... this is getting pretty ridiculous. There really needs to be a culling soon to cut this down. Wallets all over the place - so bad I had to dedicate a laptop to just wallet management and I think I'm up to 6 exchange accounts and about 20 pools... turning into a full-time second job... only it doesn't really make very much money.


I hear you on that one, way too many coins coming out. And yeah it doesn't make much money, but hey it's kinda fun!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What exactly are you trying to do? Mine Helix? Solo or pool? Do you have the GUI wallet running? What gpu do you have? If its Helix (or scrypt) on AMD PM me I will try to help you out.
> You have -I 14 and -intensity 13. Isn't that the same setting twice?


Good catch, thanks


----------



## incog

I can't get my helixcoin wallet to sync, any suggestions? Looked at official website to download the blockchain and it couldn't be found. D;


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yes trying to mine helix. I tried to make a config for c miner but keep getting some fatal error crap. I tried cm line and it just force closes.

Will try again in morning. Will it be worth it to mine tomorrow on a single 270x or did I miss the train again?


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes trying to mine helix. I tried to make a config for c miner but keep getting some fatal error crap. I tried cm line and it just force closes.
> 
> Will try again in morning. Will it be worth it to mine tomorrow on a single 270x or did I miss the train again?


make sure you use the modified miner from 1gh

here is my 270 bat: hope it helps

COLOR 2
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PRESENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
C:\Users\Gumball\Desktop\mining\max\cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale --gpu-engine 950 --gpu-memclock 798 -o stratum+tcp://stratum.helixcoinproject.com:3000 -u gumball459.1 -p yayo -o stratum+tcp://helix.suprnova.cc:8888 -u gumball458.1 -p yayo --gpu-powertune 20 --temp-target 75 --gpu-fan 25-100 --auto-fan


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes trying to mine helix. I tried to make a config for c miner but keep getting some fatal error crap. I tried cm line and it just force closes.
> 
> Will try again in morning. Will it be worth it to mine tomorrow on a single 270x or did I miss the train again?


I wouildn't bother with a config just use a .bat. And like the guy above you can't use the regular cgminer, need the modded one that is on 1GH.

Can't really say if it will be worth it or not tomorrow. These coins don't have much value yet.


----------



## incog

You can also place the .bat file in the same folder as your cgminer and just start the cmd line with "cgminer.exe"


----------



## Outlawed

Ugh, can't figure out how to get the keccak cgminer to run correctly on linux. I've done everything and tried different guides all with no luck.. What's even worse is that after I installed the 2.9 version of the AMD SDK in my quest to get it working (only drivers installed at this point, not SDK), it completely messes up my clpts miner which had been working flawlessly beforehand. 0cpm on the 290 and 2000cpm on the 290x...

This same thing actually happened on linux mint 16 so I reformatted and tried again with ubuntu 13.10 with the same results.


----------



## ozzy1925

my rejected ratio untill last night is %3.5 and %4.5


----------



## incog

I'm getting 335 MH/s on a 7970 with an intensity of 14.

I think I'm getting something wrong. i think yesterday I had a way higher hashrate but I can't rememeber the exact number

tips?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm getting 335 MH/s on a 7970 with an intensity of 14.
> 
> I think I'm getting something wrong. i think yesterday I had a way higher hashrate but I can't rememeber the exact number
> 
> tips?


I'm getting 338Mh/s with 7970 - I think that is normal for this type - but I am using I-13.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm getting 335 MH/s on a 7970 with an intensity of 14.
> 
> I think I'm getting something wrong. i think yesterday I had a way higher hashrate but I can't rememeber the exact number
> 
> tips?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting 338Mh/s with 7970 - I think that is normal for this type - but I am using I-13.
Click to expand...

thanks for confirming my doubts; i wasn't sure of this was a good value or not


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Well, I can't actually mess with that, since I live in a dorm. So, every room, in a building that has class rooms, a gym, cafeteria, and rooms for 400 people, every single outlet is ground up.


The reason for ground up is so that if a device plug becomes unplugged a bit and something falls on it, it hits the ground first and doesn't short the line and neutral.....

This is common in schools, hospitals, public area, etc.....


----------



## ozzy1925

people complains this helix coin to be super cheap should we continue mine or give up?


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> people complains this helix coin to be super cheap should we continue mine or give up?


That's your call to make.

It's indeed quite cheap and it's mining quite slowly. On the other hand, I think this is one the coins whose value will only rise? I'm not sure. I'm betting on that rise anyway.

My last bet was on blackcoin and that backfired pretty badly. I made the huge mistake of buying some with the intent on selling them when they're worth more. It looks like they're never be as valuable as they were when I bought them. I could be wrong but I'm probably not.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> That's your call to make.
> 
> It's indeed quite cheap and it's mining quite slowly. On the other hand, I think this is one the coins whose value will only rise? I'm not sure. I'm betting on that rise anyway.
> 
> My last bet was on blackcoin and that backfired pretty badly. I made the huge mistake of buying some with the intent on selling them when they're worth more. It looks like they're never be as valuable as they were when I bought them. I could be wrong but I'm probably not.


Don't be so sure with BC someones playing games with it right now buying up everything at 1200, the pump will be coming soon and that's when it's time to sell if you wish to get out

As for all the other coins including blackcoin they're all trash, there's only a few which have real world application like DOGE with its tipbots and accepted on certain poker sites and Noble coin with it's Amazon shop but even with those the coins are dirt cheap right now. It's going to at least a few years like what happened with bitcoin for any of these coins to become valuable, but there's too many dumpers who just want a quick buck and aren't thinking long term


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> That's your call to make.
> 
> It's indeed quite cheap and it's mining quite slowly. On the other hand, I think this is one the coins whose value will only rise? I'm not sure. I'm betting on that rise anyway.
> 
> My last bet was on blackcoin and that backfired pretty badly. I made the huge mistake of buying some with the intent on selling them when they're worth more. It looks like they're never be as valuable as they were when I bought them. I could be wrong but I'm probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure with BC someones playing games with it right now buying up everything at 1200, the pump will be coming soon and that's when it's time to sell if you wish to get out
> 
> As for all the other coins including blackcoin they're all trash, there's only a few which have real world application like DOGE with its tipbots and accepted on certain poker sites and Noble coin with it's Amazon shop but even with those the coins are dirt cheap right now. It's going to at least a few years like what happened with bitcoin for any of these coins to become valuable, but there's too many dumpers who just want a quick buck and aren't thinking long term
Click to expand...

Ah thanks for the tip, was a bit scared there but this is reassuring.

I don't think that the alt coins have any value either, I'm mining them, like everyone else is, to trade for BTC which has actual value. Though, this indeed makes us ask the question: what kind of person would buy these poopie alt-coins?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Ah thanks for the tip, was a bit scared there but this is reassuring.
> 
> I don't think that the alt coins have any value either, I'm mining them, like everyone else is, to trade for BTC which has actual value. Though, this indeed makes us ask the question: what kind of person would buy these poopie alt-coins?


Trading is always about making money from stupid people, stupid people falling for the fake hype during a pump and left with the rubbish at the end

90% of the coins are pyramid schemes and like penny shares where at the end if you didn't get out you're left with worthless coins, just look at some of the old dead coins on the exchanges with hundreds of sell orders at 1 satoshi that will likely never sell unless someone decides to invest and use it

It's the same principle of why do people fall for 419 scammers, some people are just stupid and greedy and I really have no sympathy for people who fall for something that sounds too good to be true because 99.99999999% of the time it really is

And if you play the trading you need to go with gut instincts and act fast. just missed out on a perfect oppurtunity to sell high & buy low

Should have sold all my BC on Mintpal at 1300 and then bought some up on cryptoaltex at 900 to sell again but I missed out and some guy just picked up around 80k BC for 900sats.

One thing though is it at least I know that my ideas are correct, I just need to work on reacting faster to make money in this game


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> And if you play the trading you need to go with gut instincts and act fast. just missed out on a perfect oppurtunity to sell high & buy low
> 
> Should have sold all my BC on Mintpal at 1300 and then bought some up on cryptoaltex at 900 to sell again but I missed out and some guy just picked up around 80k BC for 900sats.
> 
> One thing though is it at least I know that my ideas are correct, I just need to work on reacting faster to make money in this game


If you have capital in both exchanges it is a no brainer, what trips most people up is they try to be in one exchange at a time. It is almost impossible to arbitrage by selling, transferring, and buying... Way to much time goes by... Also you will start to see this opportunity grow shorter and shorter, I would guess that within a year you will not be able to arbitrage without software assistance.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> If you have capital in both exchanges it is a no brainer, what trips most people up is they try to be in one exchange at a time. It is almost impossible to arbitrage by selling, transferring, and buying... Way to much time goes by... Also you will start to see this opportunity grow shorter and shorter, I would guess that within a year you will not be able to arbitrage without software assistance.


I'm going to be buying another monitor sooner rather than later, too many exchanges I need to watch for all this trading


----------



## incog

There are fees for transferring funds though


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> There are fees for transferring funds though


They're not much though not when you're shifting 10's of thousands of coins


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> They're not much though not when you're shifting 10's of thousands of coins


Trade fees though: to someone who doesn't know what they are doing, they can be a surprise...


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> There are fees for transferring funds though
> 
> 
> 
> They're not much though not when you're shifting 10's of thousands of coins
Click to expand...

true, but they count for a small miner guy lik me armed with only a single, trusty, 7970

Edit: trying to figure out: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.3820

is this coin going to explode or smt?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> true, but they count for a small miner guy lik me armed with only a single, trusty, 7970
> 
> Edit: trying to figure out: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.3820
> 
> is this coin going to explode or smt?


I'm no expert and I've only been into it properly for almost a week now but I have been following it for a few months in the shadows and from what I've seen of other coins I would say we're in for a big pump.

10k sat is possible as I've seen 100bil coins go for 10 sats on the final pump and so far with this coin all my instincts have been right on where it's been heading

We're at block 9438 right now, come 10,000 things are going to crazy


----------



## Bluemustang

With sha-3/keccak can i use the same commands as in scrypt? Theres no readme file in the keccak folder.

For example this is my scrypt bat. Can i use this in keccak, just with the command --keccak?

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
CGMiner --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum6.dogehouse.org:8081 -u x -p x -I 13 --auto-gpu --lookup-gap 2 --gpu-threads 2 --shaders 2048 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192 --temp-cutoff 77


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm "flapping" for today, then might check out something new tomorrow


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm "flapping" for today, then might check out something new tomorrow


Flapping? Dont need to know what youre doin in your spare time


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> true, but they count for a small miner guy lik me armed with only a single, trusty, 7970
> 
> Edit: trying to figure out: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.3820
> 
> is this coin going to explode or smt?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert and I've only been into it properly for almost a week now but I have been following it for a few months in the shadows and from what I've seen of other coins I would say we're in for a big pump.
> 
> 10k sat is possible as I've seen 100bil coins go for 10 sats on the final pump and so far with this coin all my instincts have been right on where it's been heading
> 
> We're at block 9438 right now, come 10,000 things are going to crazy
Click to expand...

all right, let's hope you're right! I'm going to set up an order at 8000 sats I guess, I'll see how things go from there. thanks thanks


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> all right, let's hope you're right! I'm going to set up an order at 8000 sats I guess, I'll see how things go from there. thanks thanks


Just keep in mind that markets do not always act as you would think they should... Doge was 'in for a huge pump' when the block rewards halved, but we all know how that turned out. Some people did see that coming, but most thought the opposite would happen and price would shoot up. I have a bunch of BC, so I hope it skyrockets; but It is a gamble still.


----------



## Rage19420

What is SATS?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> all right, let's hope you're right! I'm going to set up an order at 8000 sats I guess, I'll see how things go from there. thanks thanks


"Be Fearful When Others Are Greedy and Greedy When Others Are Fearful"
― Warren Buffett

Translated - Sell when folk get greedy, buy when folk panic sell

It's your money and you're entitled to do with it as you please but hedge your bets, these whales doing the pumping and dumping feed on the greed and fear of others thinking these coins will go to the moon once a pump starts, I'd advise setting 50% around the 5k mark, another 25% abit higher and 15% at 10k and keep the other 10% to see what the future holds for the coin/

This is what I'm doing as I'll be happy even if I sell my 50% at 5k and still come out with a nice profit even if I'm stuck with the rest
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What is SATS?


Satoshi's as in the creator of bitcoin they're the 0.0000's


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> all right, let's hope you're right! I'm going to set up an order at 8000 sats I guess, I'll see how things go from there. thanks thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind that markets do not always act as you would think they should... Doge was 'in for a huge pump' when the block rewards halved, but we all know how that turned out. Some people did see that coming, but most thought the opposite would happen and price would shoot up. I have a bunch of BC, so I hope it skyrockets; but It is a gamble still.
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, that's what I was just thinking.

You know, isn't this how the stock market works? We're betting on a coin's value rising and if it does, profit! But if it doesn't, loss.

If traders are doing the same thing on the stock market with actual money, then aren't they taking HUGE risks? I mean, I do it for laughs, I just bet €5 on BC rising (0.016 BTC). But if traders are doing it with millions of $, I'm starting to think that it's kind of stupid to risk money like that. It's impossible to know where value will go, you can take an educated guess but that's it.

Food for thought, this crypto-stuff.


----------



## fleetfeather

aka, buy PTS now.

rofl


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

RabbitCoin is going to blow up today... So that's a thing.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> RabbitCoin is going to blow up today... So that's a thing.


Good luck hopping over that 100mil wall at 3 sats


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> "Be Fearful When Others Are Greedy and Greedy When Others Are Fearful"
> ― Warren Buffett
> 
> Translated - Sell when folk get greedy, buy when folk panic sell


Unfortunately, with BlackCoin, I failed to heed his advice exactly, but maybe it will still bounce once mining ends here in few hours. Either way, lesson learned.









At current rates, my calculations show about 5 hours of mining BlackCoin left.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Unfortunately, with BlackCoin, I failed to heed his advice exactly, but maybe it will still bounce once mining ends here in few hours. Either way, lesson learned.


What ???? You sold yourself short and got out ?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Good luck hopping over that 100mil wall at 3 sats


Funny you mention that wall... Want to see it come down?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Funny you mention that wall... Want to see it come down?


lol I would but I'm too busy watching BC, I notice there's about another 500mil 3sat combined from various orders on rabbits other exchange too


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> lol I would but I'm too busy watching BC, I notice there's about another 500mil 3sat combined from various orders on rabbits other exchange too


I'm not going to be greedy with it. I think 3sat is a really good price for the seller.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm "flapping" for today, then might check out something new tomorrow


I've been flapping too! Got a little over 2Million of them









Giving BC ago now, only have 500


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Unfortunately, with BlackCoin, I failed to heed his advice exactly, but maybe it will still bounce once mining ends here in few hours. Either way, lesson learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At current rates, my calculations show about 5 hours of mining BlackCoin left.


just switched back over to BC. Doesn't it take like 8 hours for confirmations?


----------



## Roulette Run

The allcrypt.com has gone on line.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> "Be Fearful When Others Are Greedy and Greedy When Others Are Fearful"
> ― Warren Buffett
> 
> Translated - Sell when folk get greedy, buy when folk panic sell
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, with BlackCoin, I failed to heed his advice exactly, but maybe it will still bounce once mining ends here in few hours. Either way, lesson learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At current rates, my calculations show about 5 hours of mining BlackCoin left.
Click to expand...

Blackcoin is apparently on the verge of seeing its value skyrocket. So do you mean that you bought it expensive and sold it cheap before the value exploded?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> just switched back over to BC. Doesn't it take like 8 hours for confirmations?


I believe that is correct, but the difficulty has dropped a lot from two days ago and there is still some good coins to be had and it's anybody's guess what will happen to the price once mining has stopped.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> just switched back over to BC. Doesn't it take like 8 hours for confirmations?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is correct, but the difficulty has dropped a lot from two days ago and there is still some good coins to be had and it's anybody's guess what will happen to the price once mining has stopped.
Click to expand...

Surprising to hear that the difficulty has gone down. Perhaps I'll take a break mining Helixcoin?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Blackcoin is apparently on the verge of seeing its value skyrocket. So do you mean that you bought it expensive and sold it cheap before the value exploded?


No, not exactly, I bought in expensive, but I'm still holding. I will be paying attention to the markets today to see what happens, I've got about 8k I'd like to make good profit on to pay for the ones I bought, then keep another 10k in my wallet for a longer term investment.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> No, not exactly, I bought in expensive, but I'm still holding. I will be paying attention to the markets today to see what happens, I've got about 8k I'd like to make good profit on to pay for the ones I bought, then keep another 10k in my wallet for a longer term investment.


what exchange are you going to use to sell?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Surprising to hear that the difficulty has gone down. Perhaps I'll take a break mining Helixcoin?


Total hash is about half where it had been.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what exchange are you going to use to sell?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> What ???? You sold yourself short and got out ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Surprising to hear that the difficulty has gone down. Perhaps I'll take a break mining Helixcoin?


I've been using CryptoRush, but this coin is on about 4-5 major exchanges. They're on Mintpal too


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> What ???? You sold yourself short and got out ?


No, no, I'm still holding, I'm just worried about it bouncing up to where I'd like to see it go. If it ever hits 4800, I'm in serious gravy land.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> No, not exactly, I bought in expensive, but I'm still holding. I will be paying attention to the markets today to see what happens, I've got about 8k I'd like to make good profit on to pay for the ones I bought, then keep another 10k in my wallet for a longer term investment.


It's coming

22BTC Buywall at 1050

I'm so excited


----------



## Roulette Run

You guys are aware that with these PoS coins that as long as you keep coins in your wallet, you get paid interest on those coins that haven't been moved for whatever specified time and this is to be paid indefinitely. Right??? I just got paid 0.16494941 BlackCoin for nothing.


----------



## Minusorange

New wallet is up as well https://mega.co.nz/#!WZwmVIzL!QHJ077GB7vWV8gem8EmKtMH4OAoaZoc32OMH9t5O_j8

to unlock type "walletphrase (your passphrase) 9999 true"


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You guys are aware that with these PoS coins that as long as you keep coins in your wallet, you get paid interest on those coins that haven't been moved for whatever specified time and this is to be paid indefinitely. Right??? I just got paid 0.16494941 BlackCoin for nothing.


Yah I've heard. Don't think gains will be enough to warrant keeping them though.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's coming
> 
> 22BTC Buywall at 1050
> 
> I'm so excited


Figures, CryptoRush has been down for about 80mins.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Blackcoin Point of Work is ending in a few hours. 21 bitcoin by listed on MintPal. The pump is starting!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's coming
> 
> 22BTC Buywall at 1050
> 
> I'm so excited


I've got right around 100k of these little buggers bought at 900. Lets see if we can get somewhere in the 2K's


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Yah I've heard. Don't think gains will be enough to warrant keeping them though.


If it ever hits 4800, every coin I've got will be paid for, plus electric and some walking cash.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've got right around 100k of these little buggers bought at 900. Lets see if we can get somewhere in the 2K's


We'll higher than that

Blackcoin blockcount: 9688 with only 72931036.09501661 coins so about 3 or 4 hours to go

Will probably only be 78 to 80mil coins minted by then and as I said before if 100bil worthless coins can hit 10sat on the final pump then BC can easily hit 10k


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Not long term hodl but gosh IF people buy into a very low volume coin like this, we might see some big price spikes. More or less, I've only spent 1 BTC for the 100k blackcoins. At most, I'll be losing what, .3 or 0.5 BTC? On the other hand, we might go to the moon on this one.

We shall see.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Not long term hodl but gosh IF people buy into a very low volume coin like this, we might see some big price spikes. More or less, I've only spent 1 BTC for the 100k blackcoins. At most, I'll be losing what, .3 or 0.5 BTC? On the other hand, we might go to the moon on this one.
> 
> We shall see.


You're lucky I've only managed to get just over 4,000 coins as I haven't any BTC to buy any with otherwise I'd have been many 900sat coins


----------



## incog

This is exciting!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Yeah unfortunately Coinbase takes ~3-4 days to process BTC purchases...otherwise I would've been all over this one


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I've found three blocks of helix coin on a pool in less than a day. Should i just solo mine? Only have 50 coins from pool, if I had just solo mined, I would have 453.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> I've found three blocks of helix coin on a pool in less than a day. Should i just solo mine? Only have 50 coins from pool, if I had just solo mined, I would have 453.


What's your hashing power?


----------



## Roulette Run

I'd like to smack someone about now, all my coins are on CryptoRush and all I can do is watch MintPal, CR has been down for going on two hours now.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

1446! We're going to the mooooon!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'd like to smack someone about now, all my coins are on CryptoRush and all I can do is watch MintPal, CR has been down for going on two hours now.


I'm on mintpal you can watch mine if you like


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'd like to smack someone about now, all my coins are on CryptoRush and all I can do is watch MintPal, CR has been down for going on two hours now.


Yea, but they're coming back in 60 minutes + 20 minutes + very soon-ish...


----------



## Darth Scabrous

1ghs on helix


----------



## Outlawed

So I finally got cgminer 3.7.2 with keccak working on linux. Took me countless hours of reformatting over and over after running into it not detecting OpenCL or the ADL SDK.

So I know general settings that should be applied to my GPUs (290 and 290x) but how exactly do I got about setting them up? I see that I can hit "G" for GPU management in the miner but if I change intensity how do I know/see if I'm doing it correctly? For example I hit 'I' for Intensity after going into the GPU management and selecting my GPU. I then set it to 20 but I don't see that notated anywhere on the readout list of the GPU.

Also once these settings are changed do they premaritally get edited? Or do I need to edit them every time I open up the miner or point it towards another pool?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I can't stand cryptorush's interface. MintPal's is much better. You don't need to "refresh" your balance to have it show up even when it should be confirmed on mintpal.


----------



## incog

300 blocks till the final block

price slowly rising

wonder how this will go


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> 300 blocks till the final block
> 
> price slowly rising
> 
> wonder how this will go


My guess is it'll take a day or two before people realize the coin cant' be mined anymore and then they'll scramble to buy it.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I can't stand cryptorush's interface. MintPal's is much better. You don't need to "refresh" your balance to have it show up even when it should be confirmed on mintpal.


Yeah there's a few exchanges with horrible layout and a lack of features and then there's cryptsy which is just horrendously slow with confirms

Mintpal is nice though

The buywall got removed, looks like the whale is testing the waters again to see reaction


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Yeah there's a few exchanges with horrible layout and a lack of features and then there's cryptsy which is just horrendously slow with confirms
> 
> Mintpal is nice though
> 
> The buywall got removed, looks like the whale is testing the waters again to see reaction


Could you explain what a buywall is? I have a feeling I'm on the same page as you, but I just want to confirm my interpretation (as to ensure I don't make a fool of myself in the future haha)


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Could you explain what a buywall is? I have a feeling I'm on the same page as you, but I just want to confirm my interpretation (as to ensure I don't make a fool of myself in the future haha)


Buywall is where you put like 5BTC or more worth of an order up at a lowish price to encourage others to go much higher or you'll get many coins for such cheap for very profit, it basically prevents the coins going lower by eating up all the sells

Sellwall is the opposite where for whatever reason you want the coins to remain low, I still haven't figured out the making profit side of that technique yet though unless they just really hate a coin and want it to fail


----------



## Roulette Run

Only 189 blocks left to mine.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Hehe I just put all 483 BC coins on MintPal, check the highest Sell Price lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

please let me know how to take encryption off my BC wallet I lost the post where someone told it to me. I dont think my 1k BC will matter much but lets hope I get something later.


----------



## jdc122

about to put 0.5btc in bc, buying up to 1300 on mintpal.


----------



## kskwerl

I'm using BAMT and can't get it to mine more than 2 cards, I've tested the card in question by itself and it runs fine so that's not the issue.

Anyone have any idea, this is a common problem but there's no straight solution that I have found


----------



## Roulette Run

Mining hash has more than doubled on BlackCoin it the past two hours, everybody going for those last few mined coins.


----------



## Outlawed

Can someone pretty please at least link me a explanation of settings in cgminer and how to setup flags for configuring multiple GPUs settings (such as intensity, etc).

Obviously I can hit "G" to get into the GPU management and do all of that from there but I would rather not have to do that every time I start the miner up or point it at another coin/pool.

Also not really sure what to be looking for. I think kh/s is reliant on specific coin/pool as well? I'm just on max via 1gh trying to get everything sorted out. The only flag I added was -I 14 which set both GPUs to an intensity of 14.

After about 30 seconds I see (0 is the 290x, 1 is the 290)..

Code:



Code:


GPU 0:  60.0C  80%    | 496.8M/527.7Mh/s | R:0.0% HW:0 WU:109.2/m T:1 I:14
GPU 1:  63.0C  80%    | 447.8M/470.7Mh/s | R:0.0% HW:0 WU: 98.8/m T:1 I:14

Seem right?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Mining hash has more than doubled on BlackCoin it the past two hours, everybody going for those last few mined coins.


around 50 blocks left. here comes the pump!


----------



## Darth Scabrous

lol pretty weak pump


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> lol pretty weak pump


Be patient these things take time

There's a 17 btc buy wall @ 1112

The sum of all sell orders is less than that buy wall

And some weird 1 & 6 BC buys going through


----------



## lacrossewacker

Definitely not my day job, but Sandy seems to approve









Spent ~$10 for the nails, scotch tape, and wood glue. Wood was from a large delivery we had at work and I asked if I could take the spare pieces home


----------



## barkinos98

Guys, after seeing one of my bruh's post in a FB page i decided to get a bitcoin plate as well. Will post it once it arrives


----------



## Bluemustang

Anyone tried zeitcoin that just released? Any idea where to get the wallet?


----------



## lightsout

Helix is pretty worthless right now. Jumped off of it. Hopefully I can get something for the 60 I mined last night.


----------



## Minusorange

Block 10,000 reached

Also found this on sell walls which makes sense
Quote:


> A large investor might be trying to move the market.
> 
> Sell walls create an impression of a strong supply. This makes some people, unwilling to wait for the wall to break down, pitch their sales offers below the wall. By moving the wall closer to the current bid again, a large investor might be able to move the market to a small extent and then buy at a lower price. The investor's goal is to move the market, not to actually sell his supply at that price, so when the price gets too close, such walls often disappear or move to a higher price. Especially, if you see the same amount popping up at different prices, there is probably someone trying to move the market without actually fulfilling orders or bids.


----------



## jdc122

blackcoin being pumpedon mintpal.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Can someone pretty please at least link me a explanation of settings in cgminer and how to setup flags for configuring multiple GPUs settings (such as intensity, etc).
> 
> Obviously I can hit "G" to get into the GPU management and do all of that from there but I would rather not have to do that every time I start the miner up or point it at another coin/pool.
> 
> Also not really sure what to be looking for. I think kh/s is reliant on specific coin/pool as well? I'm just on max via 1gh trying to get everything sorted out. The only flag I added was -I 14 which set both GPUs to an intensity of 14.
> 
> After about 30 seconds I see (0 is the 290x, 1 is the 290)..
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPU 0:  60.0C  80%    | 496.8M/527.7Mh/s | R:0.0% HW:0 WU:109.2/m T:1 I:14
> GPU 1:  63.0C  80%    | 447.8M/470.7Mh/s | R:0.0% HW:0 WU: 98.8/m T:1 I:14
> 
> Seem right?


Here is one guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu/0_100

https://www.coinat.com/tutorials/how-to-mine-litecoins-with-cgminer-on-windows/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1449708/guide-how-to-setup-cgminer-for-mining-ltc/0_100

https://forums.butterflylabs.com/showwiki.php?title=Tutorials:Getting+Started+With+CGminer+BFGminer

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=97143.0

https://forum.give-me-coins.com/discussion/295/noob-scrypt-ltcftc-cgminer-guide-for-windows-7-8/p1

Those are just a few of the guides out there that will help you setup cgminer in windows.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm using BAMT and can't get it to mine more than 2 cards, I've tested the card in question by itself and it runs fine so that's not the issue.
> 
> Anyone have any idea, this is a common problem but there's no straight solution that I have found


Post your settings and your gear, it's the only way to be able to help troubleshoot what is going on.


----------



## Minusorange

31 BTC wall


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Helix is pretty worthless right now. Jumped off of it. Hopefully I can get something for the 60 I mined last night.


That coin is an epic fail. 2$ worth of power and all I have to show for it is barely 2$ worth of coins.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> That coin is an epic fail. 2$ worth of power and all I have to show for it is barely 2$ worth of coins.


Seriously haha. I have like 20 cents worth of coins...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Definitely not my day job, but Sandy seems to approve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent ~$10 for the nails, scotch tape, and wood glue. Wood was from a large delivery we had at work and I asked if I could take the spare pieces home


Welcome aboard


----------



## Deaf Jam

I have a 780 Ti classified I am trying to get running well. Read the readme and some stuff online. I am pulling between 600 and 800 kh/s, probably at 700 avg. I hear of some running around 800-900 average.

Using the 331.93 driver and latest version of cudaminer. Clocks are 1250 / 7800 and bat file is: -i 0 -l T15x24 -H 1 -m 1

I'm sitting at a 90% acceptance rate.

Anybody see anything obviously wrong? It took me quite a while to get this far and I don't have the time to troubleshoot rather blindly based on my near zero experience with Cudaminer.


----------



## lacrossewacker

How's BC looking? Still a decent time to trade some BTC for some BC?


----------



## Roulette Run

Hard to say, the end of mining pump seems to have just been a bunch of crap we built up in our brains and nothing to do with reality. Guy set up a wall at 1200 and everybody started jumping over him to sell lower. I think that was the actual strategy, when the buy reached him, nobody touched him. Seems suspicious to me.

They finally did just beat him down.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Hard to say, the end of mining pump seems to have just been a bunch of crap we built up in our brains and nothing to do with reality. Guy set up a wall at 1200 and everybody started jumping over him to sell lower. I think that was the actual strategy, when the buy reached him, nobody touched him. Seems suspicious to me.
> 
> They finally did just beat him down.


I like how free market forces actually working makes you suspicious. Oh manipulating the market isn't working? Something must be up


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ya I lost money on this one. Small amount but still.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Hard to say, the end of mining pump seems to have just been a bunch of crap we built up in our brains and nothing to do with reality. Guy set up a wall at 1200 and everybody started jumping over him to sell lower. I think that was the actual strategy, when the buy reached him, nobody touched him. Seems suspicious to me.
> 
> They finally did just beat him down.


There's still about 6 or 7 hours for confirming the last of the mining though, so there's still a fair bit of coin out there unconfirmed and then there's the POS adding up all the time too.

It'll probably all go off while I'm sleeping over the next 12 hours but at least I've got my orders ready to go so I don't miss out


----------



## ccRicers

After seeing my electric bill increase to $80 for just using a 1.2 Mh/s mining rig the whole month, I think I will switch to using 750ti's instead


----------



## lacrossewacker

well i have 8,155 BC's now. ~$60 USD worth. Hopefully we'll get some good increases soon.


----------



## incog

There are people doubting Helixcoin, but I don't think it's a coin that was supposed to be valuable from day 1.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> There are people doubting Helixcoin, but I don't think it's a coin that was supposed to be valuable from day 1.


Hopefully it turns into something. But I'm not mining it anymore for now. Need a return! More GPU's!!!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Buywall is where you put like 5BTC or more worth of an order up at a lowish price to encourage others to go much higher or you'll get many coins for such cheap for very profit, it basically prevents the coins going lower by eating up all the sells
> 
> Sellwall is the opposite where for whatever reason you want the coins to remain low, I still haven't figured out the making profit side of that technique yet though unless they just really hate a coin and want it to fail


Sell walls are useful for a couple of reasons... the primary one when you actually have a ton to buy at a given price but you want to get in low. Say you have 20BTC of something you want to buy that doesn't have a tremendous amount of volume - if you put a 20BTC buy in the price will skyrocket pretty quickly as all sells will just disappear and you'll have to chase the price to get position.

Say that you have 5M DOGE but you want to buy another 20M. If you put a buy order in for the whole 20M at a single price your buy wall will likely not get filled and you'll be chasing the price north. On the other hand if you throw that 5M at a price 3-5 sats _above_ the price you'd like to buy at and place multiple small orders of .25BTC or .5BTC over the course of an hour or two - you can most likely keep the price static while you accumulate. This works even better if you throw more of the purchased DOGE into your wall after it's started.

In the worst case scenario - wall collapse because of a big buy going above your little ones - you wind up buying your own coins or selling at a nominal profit/minmal loss. As long as the distance between the sell and buy prices is equal to the fees, this doesn't cost anything and you can simply wait until things settle or move your walls 1 satoshi and start the process again. Opposite applies if you're unwinding from a position.









Of course, you can still benefit from this behavior even if you have less than 1BTC to work with - but you're at the mercy of a whale then, and you have to watch and match their walls and momentum. Which is much more difficult without proper charting and a good order book view.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I like how free market forces actually working makes you suspicious. Oh manipulating the market isn't working? Something must be up


Yes, but I always want it to work in my favor and at the moment, it is. I just sold my 7000 BC at 1470, at that point the high went to 1480 and it turned around. I've now bought the same 7000 BC back at 1300 and have them listed again at 1449. It is up, I'm up and that's the way I like it in a free market society.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Yes, but I always want it to work in my favor and at the moment, it is. I just sold my 7000 BC at 1470, at that point the high went to 1480 and it turned around. I've now bought the same 7000 BC back at 1300 and have them listed again at 1449. It is up, I'm up and that's the way I like it in a free market society.


Crypto is not a free market... When you have a majority of the coins owned by few individuals that manipulate the market, it can hardly be seen as free. When whales and sell walls are not in place, that is the free market. When people force prices by owning more coins than others, price no longer tend to the equilibrium price.


----------



## barkinos98

Guys this is annoying tyhe hell out of me.
4 cards plugged in and windows boots properly.
add the 5th card, board explorer in bios registers it but wont show anything after the bios screen; the monitor displays a black screen, not a "check cable" though.
what is this?
do i fix with linux or windows 8.1? i got 8 at the moment and im telling you, with 4 card everything works perfectly. plug the riser in to the 5th one and windows wont boot.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys this is annoying tyhe hell out of me.
> 4 cards plugged in and windows boots properly.
> add the 5th card, board explorer in bios registers it but wont show anything after the bios screen; the monitor displays a black screen, not a "check cable" though.
> what is this?
> do i fix with linux or windows 8.1? i got 8 at the moment and im telling you, with 4 card everything works perfectly. plug the riser in to the 5th one and windows wont boot.


Depending on the board you may need to short out a 1x slot, also you should upgrade your win8 to 8.1, it is free.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Could you explain what a buywall is? I have a feeling I'm on the same page as you, but I just want to confirm my interpretation (as to ensure I don't make a fool of myself in the future haha)


Here's one interpretation of a pump and dump and how it works.




There's different ways to "pump and dump" but that is one of the easiest.


----------



## frickfrock999

Which of these coins is the best for profit focused mining right now?

*Peercoin.*

*Protoshares*

*Feathercoin*
*
Mastercoin*
*
Novacoin*

Say if somebody is working with a 2500k and a 7950?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> How's BC looking? Still a decent time to trade some BTC for some BC?


There's only a handful of sell orders from here to 3000. If the coin gets traction, it only takes like 6 - 7 bitcoins to push it to 3000.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Which of these coins is the best for profit focused mining right now?
> 
> *Peercoin.*
> 
> *Protoshares*
> 
> *Feathercoin*
> *
> Mastercoin*
> *
> Novacoin*
> 
> Say if somebody is working with a 2500k and a 7950?


*IMO*

These days I'm just hanging out on Middlecoin/Wafflepool/clever mining multipools that pay out in Bitcoin. The fluctuations of altcoins can make a coin worth nothing in a instant. That said, it could also double or triple your investment. These days, I'm not that interested in alt coins and just mainly follow big B.


----------



## wholeeo

For some reason when mining on Windows my drivers constantly crash, the same thing doesn't happen on Linux. I have 2 290s and 3 270s.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Here's one interpretation of a pump and dump and how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's different ways to "pump and dump" but that is one of the easiest.


I wish this video would get sticky'd so people would stop asking "whens the next pump" LOL... Also this is why people need to stop giving credit to Wolong.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

If anyone is interested, as there's been much trading discussion in the thread and it seems the primary point of this club is general information and mining config advice - I've made a traders thread/club so if you want to discuss your wins/losses, predictions, etc... feel free to come by.

Cryptocurrency Traders Club

I didn't see one already... hopefully I didn't miss it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> *IMO*
> 
> These days I'm just hanging out on Middlecoin/Wafflepool/clever mining multipools that pay out in Bitcoin. The fluctuations of altcoins can make a coin worth nothing in a instant. That said, it could also double or triple your investment. These days, I'm not that interested in alt coins and just mainly follow big B.


Wait, pools?

I'm not too familiar with that yet. I thought you could just mine the individual coins themselves?

Are you saying it's more profitable to mine in Middlecoin than mining Protoshares? If so, how do I get in that pool?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> There's only a handful of sell orders from here to 3000. If the coin gets traction, it only takes like 6 - 7 bitcoins to push it to 3000.


hoping it does! I switched some BTC over to BC when it was 1300


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys this is annoying tyhe hell out of me.
> 4 cards plugged in and windows boots properly.
> add the 5th card, board explorer in bios registers it but wont show anything after the bios screen; the monitor displays a black screen, not a "check cable" though.
> what is this?
> do i fix with linux or windows 8.1? i got 8 at the moment and im telling you, with 4 card everything works perfectly. plug the riser in to the 5th one and windows wont boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the board you may need to short out a 1x slot, also you should upgrade your win8 to 8.1, it is free.
Click to expand...

but i know that slot works...
i once tried to work all cards JUST off the x1 slots, and that was recognized. I'll upgrade it first and then tell what happens I guess.
I hope its a simple issue of device manager stuffs though, dont want to bother with more issues :/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Wait, pools?
> 
> I'm not too familiar with that yet. I thought you could just mine the individual coins themselves?
> 
> Are you saying it's more profitable to mine in Middlecoin than mining Protoshares? If so, how do I get in that pool?


To get mining at middlecoin:

Code:



Code:


sgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u <your bitcoin address> -p x -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 22400









Jeffinslaw


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Wait, pools?
> 
> I'm not too familiar with that yet. I thought you could just mine the individual coins themselves?
> 
> Are you saying it's more profitable to mine in Middlecoin than mining Protoshares? If so, how do I get in that pool?
> 
> 
> 
> To get mining at middlecoin:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u <your bitcoin address> -p x -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 22400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

check out the competition too, clevermining.com and wafflepool.com , middlecoin hit a bit of a rough patch and people have been jumping ship in droves. I dont know if it is straightened out yet, but check the middlecoin forums before you point your workers there.


----------



## frickfrock999

Appreciate that, Jeff.









Started doing some research on these pools and found these stats for today.

Apparently, HASHCOWS and Clevermining seem to be the most consistent. Any reason I should go for Waffle/Middle over them?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Appreciate that, Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started doing some research on these pools and found these stats for today.
> 
> Apparently, this place called HASHCOWS seems the most consistent. Any reason I should go for Waffle/Middle over them? Hash looks pretty impressive.


I'd pass on hashcows, tried mining there and it was pretty bad. Go for clevermining instead. Basically a revamped version of middle coin. Config I posted should work, just replace pool url and port with the one from clevermining.


----------



## ozzy1925

i was mining whole day at clever mining but getting over %20 rejects tried alot of settings but no luck now switched to waffle pool eu server and getting %1 rejects.Will go back to clever when they get a eu one


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'd pass on hashcows, tried mining there and it was pretty bad. Go for clevermining instead. Basically a revamped version of middle coin. Config I posted should work, just replace pool url and port with the one from clevermining.


I'm going to be using a 7950, so you think sgminer would be best over CGminer?

I also haven't set up any wallet or even the rig itself up with either one, so I have no clue on that XD.


----------



## wholeeo

How about tradebybit? Are they comparable to clevermining, middlecoin, etc or worse?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm going to be using a 7950, so you think sgminer would be best over CGminer?
> 
> I also haven't set up any wallet or even the rig itself up with either one, so I have no clue on that XD.


I personally use sgminer, I believe it is a more refined version of cgminer 3.7.2, the last version to support GPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How about tradebybit? Are they comparable to clevermining, middlecoin, etc or worse?


Trademybit is pretty amazing, I use them but the registrations are closed.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'd pass on hashcows, tried mining there and it was pretty bad. Go for clevermining instead. Basically a revamped version of middle coin. Config I posted should work, just replace pool url and port with the one from clevermining.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be using a 7950, so you think sgminer would be best over CGminer?
> 
> I also haven't set up any wallet or even the rig itself up with either one, so I have no clue on that XD.
Click to expand...

SGMiner yielded me about 50khash more with the same values compared to CGMiner.
Also keep in mind guiminer gave (me at least) the same result as sgminer, so if you want less hassle its worth a shot as well


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i was mining whole day at clever mining but getting over %20 rejects tried alot of settings but no luck now switched to waffle pool eu server and getting %1 rejects.Will go back to clever when they get a eu one


There is a misconception about rejects at clevermining, sometimes they mine more aggressive coins and it is not uncommon for me to see reject rates in the 30% range for short periods, but with more coin, so it balances out. With that said, you might be getting worse rejects than I, east coast USA due to latency. The EU server is in the wings, should be any day now. At middlecoin I had about a 2% reject rate over a week, at clevermining I get about 5% over the week, but better BTC. I will take profits over statistics any day.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

What's the deal with mincoin? Mining calculator is showing it as far and away the most profitable right now yet it doesn't seem like it is getting any respect on coinmarketcap. Anyone know?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I personally use sgminer, I believe it is a more refined version of cgminer 3.7.2, the last version to support GPUs.


Awesome, great info dude.









Now, I just need to get a wallet. Since I'll be using Cleverming, I need a Bitcoin wallet correct?

I went to BT's site and saw a bunch of them for Windows Desktop. Which would you recommend?

https://bitcoin.org/en/choose-your-wallet


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> What's the deal with mincoin? Mining calculator is showing it as far and away the most profitable right now yet it doesn't seem like it is getting any respect on coinmarketcap. Anyone know?


It is the most profitable because it recently had a 30% decrease in difficulty, once anyone points a miner at the coin it will shoot up and price will not follow. Therefore it is not a profitable coin. Charts are misleading if you do not know what is behind them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I personally use sgminer, I believe it is a more refined version of cgminer 3.7.2, the last version to support GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, great info dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I just need to get a wallet. Since I'll be using Cleverming, I need a Bitcoin wallet correct?
> 
> I went to BT's site and saw a bunch of them for Windows Desktop. Which would you recommend?
> 
> https://bitcoin.org/en/choose-your-wallet
Click to expand...

bitcoin-qt is the standard stand alone wallet.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It is the most profitable because it recently had a 30% decrease in difficulty, once anyone points a miner at the coin it will shoot up and price will not follow. Therefore it is not a profitable coin. Charts are misleading if you do not know what is behind them.


Alright I see thanks for the info.

I'm gonna be going away for 2 weeks in mid march and I gotta decide which coin I want to set to mine. I guess it's best to just stick with the coins that are already established like LTC and Doge.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> bitcoin-qt is the standard stand alone wallet.


What about generating the actual wallet address and key? What's the best place to go for that?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> bitcoin-qt is the standard stand alone wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> What about generating the actual wallet address and key? What's the best place to go for that?
Click to expand...

When you install the wallet, you will be assigned _one will be generated_, and you will be able to generate new addresses from within.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> When you install the wallet, you will be assigned an address, and you will be able to generate new addresses from within.


Okay, so I shouldn't use bitaddress.org or anything like that?


----------



## kzim9

Ok, so I moved my miner into its permanent place today after testing it out for a week.

I only have one monitor in there so I made a dummy plug, but it does not work?

If I use a monitor, it works?

Whats up with that?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> When you install the wallet, you will be assigned an address, and you will be able to generate new addresses from within.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I shouldn't use bitaddress.org or anything like that?
Click to expand...

nah. everything you need is inside the wallet. it is complicated enough getting started without using multiple tools/services. The PC wallet will be all you need for now.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Okay, so I shouldn't use bitaddress.org or anything like that?


Use bitaddress.org if you want to generate cold-storage for your BTC. Make a paper wallet, fund it, put it somewhere safe for long term. For any normal transactions either use the standard wallet or an alternative. As inedenimadam recommends however, the standard is probably the best. Just be prepared for a ludicrously long sync on it.

You can download blockchain history via torrent however and it will save quite a bit of sync time. Just throw the bootstrap.dat file in the working directory and the first few years are much faster.


----------



## rickyman0319

is there anyway I can transfer poloenix to Bter exchange? or not?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is there anyway I can transfer poloenix to Bter exchange? or not?


Doesn't seem to be listed on BTER... Ticker?


----------



## rickyman0319

Poloenix and Bter both are exchange site.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Poloenix and Bter both are exchange site.


Ah thanks... I feel stupid.







Hadn't heard of it.

In that case, yes... I go back and forth directly from exchange to exchange fairly often. Just generate a deposit address in a coin traded on both (preferrably one with low tx fees if they differ by coin) and use that as the withdrawal address on the first exchange.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> nah. everything you need is inside the wallet. it is complicated enough getting started without using multiple tools/services. The PC wallet will be all you need for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Use bitaddress.org if you want to generate cold-storage for your BTC. Make a paper wallet, fund it, put it somewhere safe for long term. For any normal transactions either use the standard wallet or an alternative. As inedenimadam recommends however, the standard is probably the best. Just be prepared for a ludicrously long sync on it.
> 
> You can download blockchain history via torrent however and it will save quite a bit of sync time. Just throw the bootstrap.dat file in the working directory and the first few years are much faster.


Thank you both very much.


----------



## rickyman0319

shall I disable or enable xfire when I am mining?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> shall I disable or enable xfire when I am mining?


It is suggested to disable. But I dont. I still get 740k/h per 7970 @ 1060/1500.


----------



## rickyman0319

my both 290 card has almost the same kh/s (stock ) as yours. is that normal?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> my both 290 card has almost the same kh/s (stock ) as yours. is that normal?


He's getting a very good hashrate for a 7970... you are not getting a good hashrate on a 290... I don't have one myself, but I remember most posts indicating closer to 900 was possible with them.

EDIT: Seems like around 830-840 is the normal average with 290s... 900 doesn't seem as likely unless it's a 290X.


----------



## rickyman0319

do u need to be overlock gpu in order to get those hash?

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

C:\Users\mining\Downloads\cgminer-3.7.2-kalroth-20140204\cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum8.dogehouse.org:3336 -u goodluck.rickyman1977 -p xxxxx --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://stratum5.dogehouse.org:3335 -u goodluck.rickyman1977 -p xxxxx --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://stratum.dogehouse.org:3334 -u goodluck.rickyman1977 -p xxxxx --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://stratum10.dogehouse.org:3338 -u goodluck.rickyman1977 -p xxxxx -I 20 --thread-concurrency 32765 --worksize 512 -g 1 --no-submit-stale --auto-fan --lookup-gap 2

this is my setting for dogecoin. I set it disable xfire and switch to silent mode on gpu. is there anything I can change to max kh/s?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Trademybit is pretty amazing, I use them but the registrations are closed.


I second this. They've always been reliable and highly communicative. They've also been adding a lot of hot new coins lately. ZEIT and BC were added shortly after launch to reap initial benefits.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Trademybit is pretty amazing, I use them but the registrations are closed.
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. They've always been reliable and highly communicative. They've also been adding a lot of hot new coins lately. ZEIT and BC were added shortly after launch to reap initial benefits.
Click to expand...

Do you guys use the auto exchange or do you just deal with all the coins. Also I can't see any stats is the average .01BTC/1MHs expected.

For anyone wanting to get into trademybit I got in the other day. I had bookmarked the registration page and checked it now and then when I thought of it, only took a few days or so to get in.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you guys use the auto exchange or do you just deal with all the coins. Also I can't see any stats is the average .01BTC/1MHs expected.
> 
> For anyone wanting to get into trademybit I got in the other day. I had bookmarked the registration page and checked it now and then when I thought of it, only took a few days or so to get in.


Auto exchange since it's my mining fallback when no new interesting launches are imminent. As for the BTC/MHs/day, they usually announce it around payout time.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Here is one guide:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu/0_100
> 
> https://www.coinat.com/tutorials/how-to-mine-litecoins-with-cgminer-on-windows/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1449708/guide-how-to-setup-cgminer-for-mining-ltc/0_100
> 
> https://forums.butterflylabs.com/showwiki.php?title=Tutorials:Getting+Started+With+CGminer+BFGminer
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=97143.0
> 
> https://forum.give-me-coins.com/discussion/295/noob-scrypt-ltcftc-cgminer-guide-for-windows-7-8/p1
> 
> Those are just a few of the guides out there that will help you setup cgminer in windows.


Thanks for the response.

I'm in linux and everything is up and running.







Took me a whole lot of stress to get the keccak version running correctly though. Regardless most of that carries over but my main concern was setting up the flags for different cards since I have different card models in the system. Figured it out though, it's the -d flag.

What I haven't figured out is why my 290 and 290x are reporting 500-700kh/s with almost no load . I tried out a decent amount of the flags listed on the litecoin miner wiki for a 290 and 290x. I'm out of town currently so I won't be able to mess with it again until Wednesday sadly.


----------



## fleetfeather

deleted


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do u need to be overlock gpu in order to get those hash?
> 
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> 
> C:\Users\mining\Downloads\cgminer-3.7.2-kalroth-20140204\cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum8.dogehouse.org:3336 -u goodluck.rickyman1977 -p xxxxx --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://stratum5.dogehouse.org:3335 -u goodluck.rickyman1977 -p xxxxx --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://stratum.dogehouse.org:3334 -u goodluck.rickyman1977 -p xxxxx --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://stratum10.dogehouse.org:3338 -u goodluck.rickyman1977 -p xxxxx -I 20 --thread-concurrency 32765 --worksize 512 -g 1 --no-submit-stale --auto-fan --lookup-gap 2
> 
> this is my setting for dogecoin. I set it disable xfire and switch to silent mode on gpu. is there anything I can change to max kh/s?


Not sure about the specifics as I'm rather new to all this myself. I've read a few times on several different forums that your memory manufacturer is going to be one of the biggest factors in getting high hash rates on R9 290 and X. You want Hynix. You don't want elpida. Elpida R9 290's top out in the 800s. Hynix, you have a good shot of getting 900 or so.

If you decide to overclock you may not be able to run in silent mode.


----------



## rickyman0319

thanks for telling me. I think my memory is Elpida.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yea buddy looks like BY is climbing again. Should I sell at 1800 or see how high it goes?


----------



## frickfrock999

Do you guys with AMD cards specify temperature limits/fans in your SGminer script or just let your drivers handle it automatically?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Do you guys with AMD cards specify temperature limits/fans in your SGminer script or just let your drivers handle it automatically?


I have a fan curve set up in MSI Afterburner. An aggressive fan curve.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Do you guys with AMD cards specify temperature limits/fans in your SGminer script or just let your drivers handle it automatically?


I use CGMiner, but the concept is the same. I let the drivers handle everything except I put a kill temp at 85 just in case something critically wrong happens, like a stopped fan or someone leaving a sweater on the case intake.

Oh yeah, but I flashed a BIOS with really low voltage and perfect clocks, and everything is underwater.

Your yourtube channel just made me shoot coke out my nose. That choco-orange.

edit for clarification: not cocaine...coca cola.


----------



## chronicfx

I noticed the command not to submit stale shares in rickyman0319's .bat file. Is there some wasted resource to it if the server you are on doesn't accept them? Is there ever any benefit to not submitting them?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I noticed the command not to submit stale shares in rickyman0319's .bat file. Is there some wasted resource to it if the server you are on doesn't accept them? Is there ever any benefit to not submitting them?


I know that middlecoin pays stale share, and I believe most coin switching pools in that same arena do too, so I have just left that tag off for my purposes.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your yourtube channel just made me shoot coke out my nose. That choco-orange.


Making that video scarred me for life.

I can never trust anybody from Georgia again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your yourtube channel just made me shoot coke out my nose. That choco-orange.
> 
> 
> 
> Making that video scarred me for life.
> I can never trust anybody from Georgia again.
Click to expand...

<---Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## frickfrock999

*NEVER AGAIN.*


----------



## ccRicers

I was using SGminer for the first time today, and I thought it was a sure winner with its somewhat higher hashrates it was giving me (at a lower intensity no less). I come back to the computer hours later and it says my worker is temporarily banned, probably because it is sending too many invalid shares.

Settings need to be tweaked differently on SGminer to avoid this from happening? I was mining Auroracoin by the way. This is taken from a single 7950 miner.

Code:



Code:


sgminer -o stratum+tcp://mine-aur.cryptoculture.net:12341 -u [worker] -p x -I 13 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192

(edit) I also notice that sgminer reports the user as *yourworker.1* and not my actual user and worker name. The pool doesn't detect the worker as active.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> hoping it does! I switched some BTC over to BC when it was 1300


BC is weird, I was expecting more but it seems to be a slow climb up, there's alot of bag holders keeping the money just to play with the POS and most of them like me are holding out for anywhere from 3k to 5k, there's more buy orders currently than sell orders and it would only take a pump of 2 to 3 BTC to hit 3k. I'm still holding out on this one but I'm going to keep quiet as things have been going slower than expected

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sell walls are useful for a couple of reasons... the primary one when you actually have a ton to buy at a given price but you want to get in low. Say you have 20BTC of something you want to buy that doesn't have a tremendous amount of volume - if you put a 20BTC buy in the price will skyrocket pretty quickly as all sells will just disappear and you'll have to chase the price to get position.
> 
> Say that you have 5M DOGE but you want to buy another 20M. If you put a buy order in for the whole 20M at a single price your buy wall will likely not get filled and you'll be chasing the price north. On the other hand if you throw that 5M at a price 3-5 sats _above_ the price you'd like to buy at and place multiple small orders of .25BTC or .5BTC over the course of an hour or two - you can most likely keep the price static while you accumulate. This works even better if you throw more of the purchased DOGE into your wall after it's started.
> 
> In the worst case scenario - wall collapse because of a big buy going above your little ones - you wind up buying your own coins or selling at a nominal profit/minmal loss. As long as the distance between the sell and buy prices is equal to the fees, this doesn't cost anything and you can simply wait until things settle or move your walls 1 satoshi and start the process again. Opposite applies if you're unwinding from a position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you can still benefit from this behavior even if you have less than 1BTC to work with - but you're at the mercy of a whale then, and you have to watch and match their walls and momentum. Which is much more difficult without proper charting and a good order book view.


Cheers for that I did find something in google searches after asking and edited it to one of my posts but still thanks for explaining it in a different way to the one I found









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one interpretation of a pump and dump and how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's different ways to "pump and dump" but that is one of the easiest.


Great bit of info thanks!


----------



## barkinos98

umm guys
windows 8 lags followed by a freeze when i have 5 cards plugged in?
4 works perfectly fine; 5 is recognized by bios yet windows freezes. what could it be?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> umm guys
> windows 8 lags followed by a freeze when i have 5 cards plugged in?
> 4 works perfectly fine; 5 is recognized by bios yet windows freezes. what could it be?


Did you upgrade to 8.1?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> umm guys
> windows 8 lags followed by a freeze when i have 5 cards plugged in?
> 4 works perfectly fine; 5 is recognized by bios yet windows freezes. what could it be?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you upgrade to 8.1?
Click to expand...

I havent, yet, but most likely 8.1 will fix my problems i assume?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I havent, yet, but most likely 8.1 will fix my problems i assume?


Yes, 8.1 should fix it. You should be able to run 6 cards on 8.1, 8 limits you to 4 (if i remember correctly)

Could also be a faulty riser, easy enough to double check that if it does not work.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> thanks for telling me. I think my memory is Elpida.


All my 290's are Elpida and get 860-870KHs using BAMT. Not in the 900's, but nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I havent, yet, but most likely 8.1 will fix my problems i assume?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 8.1 should fix it. You should be able to run 6 cards on 8.1, 8 limits you to 4 (if i remember correctly)
> 
> Could also be a faulty riser, easy enough to double check that if it does not work.
Click to expand...

Its something completely software wise, I've thinned my options down to that. all risers work, and so do the cards, so i believe i need to change the OS.
well, on to installing 8.1 then!


----------



## kskwerl

can anyone tell me what guys one GPU to always be hotter than the rest? For example two of the three gpus are like 77 and then the one gpu will spike to 87. It doesn't matter which one I disable or enable when its more than 2 gpus enabled 1 of them is always significantly hotter


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> can anyone tell me what guys one GPU to always be hotter than the rest? For example two of the three gpus are like 77 and then the one gpu will spike to 87. It doesn't matter which one I disable or enable when its more than 2 gpus enabled 1 of them is always significantly hotter


If the gpu is on the motherboard and on the top itll get hotter from limited room for air and that heat rises.

If not there many reasons, different gpu? Different coolers? Thermal paste may be worse. Even all things being equal ASIC values can be far different changing voltage leakage and giving very different results.

For example with just 55% fan speed i keep my 7970 at 70c mining scrypt. Others report usual 85c. Mine probably has good ASIC.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> can anyone tell me what guys one GPU to always be hotter than the rest? For example two of the three gpus are like 77 and then the one gpu will spike to 87. It doesn't matter which one I disable or enable when its more than 2 gpus enabled 1 of them is always significantly hotter


air starved and/or intaking used air from the other card


----------



## kzim9

Anyone else ever had a dummy plug NOT work?

I use a monitor they work, dummy plug they don't


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Anyone else ever had a dummy plug NOT work?
> 
> I use a monitor they work, dummy plug they don't


dodgy resistors ?


----------



## kzim9

Got them fro The Source (Radio Shack) Does the Wattage matter? I think I am using 1/4w resistors at 82ohm......


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Got them fro The Source (Radio Shack) Does the Wattage matter? I think I am using 1/4w resistors at 82ohm......


the ohms is correct

Not sure on 1/4w though that just determines how much heat is dissipated, if there's too much heat you could have burnt out the resistor but need to know how much current is being output on the card to calculate it

Make sure your resistors are making contact with the pins in the adapter first though, or try them in another adapter if you can


----------



## barkinos98

I tried using dummy plugs for all 4 cards (5th monitor'd)
used 57ohm ones, and now none of the converters work. i'd assume anything below a given level somehow fries them, as i doubt 4/20 (bought 20 for other rigs as well) is broken out of the box.
1/5 is too much.


----------



## kzim9

I may just buy a cheap monitor off of kijiji for $20 and be done with it......

I only need it if I mine using CG miner. I am mining PTS now and I don't need them for the CLpts miner......


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I may just buy a cheap monitor off of kijiji for $20 and be done with it......
> 
> I only need it if I mine using CG miner. I am mining PTS now and I don't need them for the CLpts miner......


I "think" to save money a DVI switch would work

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/271406000535?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&lpid=95&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95

Although I'm not sure, but dummy plug should work providing you've put the resistors in the correct holes


----------



## phillipg10

Currently using the following,

4x HD7990
2x HD7970
1xHD5770 (getting sold on eBay)

Waiting on 2x HD7970 & 25MH/s ASIC


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillipg10*
> 
> Currently using the following,
> 
> 4x HD7990
> 2x HD7970
> 1xHD5770 (getting sold on eBay)


Good god ! Is this all in the same room? The ambient temps must be pretty toasty


----------



## phillipg10

Its all in the garage mate, temps are not to bad and I open the garage door once or twice a day to flush the hot air abit.


----------



## kzim9

Tried a dvi swich. No go


----------



## Outlawed

Is dummy plugs a windows thing? I have yet to need one in linux.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillipg10*
> 
> Currently using the following,
> 
> 4x HD7990
> 2x HD7970
> 1xHD5770 (getting sold on eBay)
> 
> Waiting on 2x HD7970 & 25MH/s ASIC


From Alpha-Tech?

Also, I just got a couple 750Tis, can anybody show me an example .bat for scrypt mining?


----------



## phillipg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> From Alpha-Tech?
> 
> Also, I just got a couple 750Tis, can anybody show me an example .bat for scrypt mining?


Yep from Alpha


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillipg10*
> 
> Yep from Alpha


Nice. I've had my eye on them for a while now.


----------



## phillipg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Nice. I've had my eye on them for a while now.


When it arrives i will be sure to put up some pics n stats.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Is dummy plugs a windows thing? I have yet to need one in linux.


Odd, I have never needed one in Windows, But my Linux machine wont run without them.


----------



## barkinos98

I installed 8.1 and now all my 5 cards show up on device manager without any issues.
But now its just "windows basic..." i'll activate and say what happens, hope it works out


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Odd, I have never needed one in Windows, But my Linux machine wont run without them.


Did you build your initial aticonfig with them in or with monitors hooked up to them?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I installed 8.1 and now all my 5 cards show up on device manager without any issues.
> But now its just "windows basic..." i'll activate and say what happens, hope it works out


I would just uninstall your AMD drivers, run windows update, let it pick the drivers for you and install them. Then you are good to go.


----------



## Minusorange

If you guys are getting on GPU coin launch tonight I made us a guide/thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1470988/gpu-coin


----------



## MotO

100 new crapcoins released a day surely won't spread the market thinner and hurt the legitimacy of crypto. Nope not at all.


----------



## kzim9

Ya I'm sticking to established coins. I wasted a night on Helix and I don't think I will be doing that agaIn.....lol


----------



## thrgk

anyone got the modded bios for 7970 sapphire visiontek and xfx Hynix MFR cards from Stilt?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillipg10*
> 
> Currently using the following,
> 
> 4x HD7990
> 2x HD7970
> 1xHD5770 (getting sold on eBay)
> 
> Waiting on 2x HD7970 & 25MH/s ASIC


good luck with those 7990's on air







check your vrm temps mate.

I have mine under water & seen nothing but people crying with them on air after a couple months, just warning you!

I believe alphatech is a scam imo, by the time you actually have it or if they do produce them. coins worth mining will be SJ & SHA 3


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> 100 new crapcoins released a day surely won't spread the market thinner and hurt the legitimacy of crypto. Nope not at all.


Traders need their fix trading worthless stuff to make money from people who think it has worth.

Some of the coins are worthwhile like Noble, the majority as you say rubbish as they have no long term potential unless someone comes along and decides to accept for real world use


----------



## daguardian

Whats up with the BTC wallet today, anyone else having problems with it?

I opened it today and it says 270 days behind , yet it was open a day ago and all blocks were up to date?

Now it is taking forever to sync and hogging the CPU way more than usual


----------



## phillipg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> good luck with those 7990's on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check your vrm temps mate.
> 
> I have mine under water & seen nothing but people crying with them on air after a couple months, just warning you!
> 
> I believe alphatech is a scam imo, by the time you actually have it or if they do produce them. coins worth mining will be SJ & SHA 3


There on risers now aswell mate to counter alot of the heat since these things blow like crazy.

The VRM temps lowest was around 55c highest around 72c, cards are well ventilated and undervolted

I'm also considering watercooling..


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone got the modded bios for 7970 sapphire visiontek and xfx Hynix MFR cards from Stilt?


Cant guarantee its correct so use at your own risk.

But this is the bios stilt made for my visiontek 7970 with Hynix MFR

http://www.mediafire.com/download/6b9ysq4y05iyc0g/MBA_C3860100-100_AGR_K2.bin
http://www.mediafire.com/download/bt36xbyf2sd58ls/atiflash.exe

Good luck


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I was using SGminer for the first time today, and I thought it was a sure winner with its somewhat higher hashrates it was giving me (at a lower intensity no less). I come back to the computer hours later and it says my worker is temporarily banned, probably because it is sending too many invalid shares.
> 
> Settings need to be tweaked differently on SGminer to avoid this from happening? I was mining Auroracoin by the way. This is taken from a single 7950 miner.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sgminer -o stratum+tcp://mine-aur.cryptoculture.net:12341 -u [worker] -p x -I 13 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192
> 
> (edit) I also notice that sgminer reports the user as *yourworker.1* and not my actual user and worker name. The pool doesn't detect the worker as active.


Any sgminer users can help? This thread moves too fast lol


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Any sgminer users can help? This thread moves too fast lol


Your thread concurrency seems way low, do shaders on your card * n + 1, n can be a number you pick. Try 8 as a basis

Are you putting in the correct login info ?


----------



## ozzy1925

using linux gives better k/hash than windows 7?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Your thread concurrency seems way low, do shaders on your card * n + 1, n can be a number you pick. Try 8 as a basis
> 
> Are you putting in the correct login info ?


I'm using the same login info that I have set in my cgminer script, but with sgminer the window says "yourworker.1" and the pool doesn't show the actual worker as being active. But the program would hash away. I find this weird, because incorrect login info should just result in failed connection to the pool.

The TC when using cgminer is 16385, but on sgminer it was responding too sluggish, so I lowered it to half.
My other settings are copied and pasted from cgminer as well.


----------



## rickyman0319

cgminer.exe --script -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u YOUR_BTC_ADDRESS -p anything. when I run this bat file, it started to have a lot of reject share. can anyone please help me with this bat file.

I am running r9 290 (non x).

I am trying to mine clevermining pool.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> cgminer.exe --script -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u YOUR_BTC_ADDRESS -p anything. when I run this bat file, it started to have a lot of reject share. can anyone please help me with this bat file.
> 
> I am running r9 290 (non x).
> 
> I am trying to mine clevermining pool.


they say its normal to get %20 reject rate with clever mining


----------



## frickfrock999

Word of advice to everybody here:
*
Remember to register your video cards.*

I just found out some of my card's warranties aren't fully activated until I do. And if something goes awry with mining, Lord knows I need that back up.

So yes, register those cards you savages. It takes like 10 seconds but it's your insurance policy.


----------



## lacrossewacker

So is doge worth looking into these days or has that ship sailed a long time ago?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Word of advice to everybody here:
> *
> Remember to register your video cards.*
> 
> I just found out some of my card's warranties aren't fully activated until I do. And if something goes awry with mining, Lord knows I need that back up.
> 
> So yes, register those cards you savages. It takes like 10 seconds but it's your insurance policy.


Warranty is over rated. One more month and I get my money back, so it's like getting 4 280X for free.

Do you guys think bitcoins will go back up anytime soon? Have a few BTC that's just sitting around collecting 2% interest on MCX.


----------



## Outlawed

Just saw some USB 3.0 powered risers for $15...

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=429780.0


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So is doge worth looking into these days or has that ship sailed a long time ago?


It would be worth mass production and hope it hits at least .01 in a year or two. IMO The community around it makes me feel like it will be the only one in it for the long haul.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> cgminer.exe --script -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u YOUR_BTC_ADDRESS -p anything. when I run this bat file, it started to have a lot of reject share. can anyone please help me with this bat file.
> 
> I am running r9 290 (non x).
> 
> I am trying to mine clevermining pool.


Theres some weird stuff going on with the miner and that site. I was getting way more rejects than excepted according to the miner. But the site shows only like 3-4% which is supposedly more accurate


----------



## rickyman0319

what other good mulicoin pool u guys recommend except clevermining? I am getting a lot of reject even i just copy the config from the site.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what other good mulicoin pool u guys recommend except clevermining? I am getting a lot of reject even i just copy the config from the site.


http://wafflepool.com/


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Theres some weird stuff going on with the miner and that site. I was getting way more rejects than excepted according to the miner. But the site shows only like 3-4% which is supposedly more accurate


I have no idea whether it's accurate or simply a way of dismissing the complainers - but they address this on their site somewhere (if I remembered where I'd post the link







).

Basically when they change coins, difficulties, etc... your miner will see these as rejects (because the stratum said so basically) but supposedly you still get credit for them because they are potentially valid after all - they're just for a coin that the pool isn't mining any longer.

I think it's safe to say that the amount presented on the miner isn't accurate... as I often have rejects listed which exceed my accepted shares... but the payout is as expected and the hashrate is as well.











There are, however, occasional spikes in rejects - even as reported by them... and I'm not sure about those... assumedly that's lost hashrate no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It would be worth mass production and hope it hits at least .01 in a year or two. IMO The community around it makes me feel like it will be the only one in it for the long haul.


Doge definitely, Noble too and I'm in favour of Noble because of the stuff already in place and what's lined up for it not to mention the charity side of things for that coin

Blackcoin is also another future potential if you're invested in the coin spread the word around about it's perfect launch. If you want to make serious money on this coin it needs promotion as it truly is something special that just needs some backing


----------



## lightsout

Yeah the miner stats freaked me out at first but I had like 300% more rejects so I knew that didn't seem right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Theres some weird stuff going on with the miner and that site. I was getting way more rejects than excepted according to the miner. But the site shows only like 3-4% which is supposedly more accurate
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea whether it's accurate or simply a way of dismissing the complainers - but they address this on their site somewhere (if I remembered where I'd post the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Basically when they change coins, difficulties, etc... your miner will see these as rejects (because the stratum said so basically) but supposedly you still get credit for them because they are potentially valid after all - they're just for a coin that the pool isn't mining any longer.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that the amount presented on the miner isn't accurate... as I often have rejects listed which exceed my accepted shares... but the payout is as expected and the hashrate is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are, however, occasional spikes in rejects - even as reported by them... and I'm not sure about those... assumedly that's lost hashrate no matter how you look at it.
Click to expand...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Just saw some USB 3.0 powered risers for $15...
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=429780.0


Thanks for the link, I'll be ordering four of them.







+Rep!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Warranty is over rated. One more month and I get my money back, so it's like getting 4 280X for free.
> 
> Do you guys think bitcoins will go back up anytime soon? Have a few BTC that's just sitting around collecting 2% interest on MCX.


I dumped mine into MCXfees... Promises of adding Doge when it was still the coin to trade.... Promises unfulfilled...


----------



## Minusorange

Any of you guys know if it's worth trying to solo mine any of these really low diff coins ? Talking like 0.5 to 1.5 diff

I'm working it out and on some of them if I found 2 or 3 blocks overnight I could get around 0.03 btc


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Any of you guys know if it's worth trying to solo mine any of these really low diff coins ? Talking like 0.5 to 1.5 diff
> 
> I'm working it out and on some of them if I found 2 or 3 blocks overnight I could get around 0.03 btc


I'm not a huge fan of Solo Mining...IF you get lucky and hit you could win big, IF you don't you lose.... but on average those Lucky and unlucky will average out to the same as mining on a large pool


----------



## rickyman0319

large pool? is clevermining and wafflepool large pool or not?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Just saw some USB 3.0 powered risers for $15...
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=429780.0


Thanks man! I ordered 5 of them! Hope they deliver! +rep!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks man! I ordered 5 of them! Hope they deliver! +rep!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I think they'll deliver, I've contacted their customer service and they replied within minutes with a solid answer.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Solo Mining...IF you get lucky and hit you could win big, IF you don't you lose.... but on average those Lucky and unlucky will average out to the same as mining on a large pool


Going to give it a whirl tonight along with some CPU mining too just for something different so I'm abit more clued up on these things


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks man! I ordered 5 of them! Hope they deliver! +rep!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I think they'll deliver, I've contacted their customer service and they replied within minutes with a solid answer.


Glad I could help.









If I didn't have ribbon risers already I would defiantly pick some up.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I think they'll deliver, I've contacted their customer service and they replied within minutes with a solid answer.


I'm not too worried







was going to purchase some from Amazon when I got my refund for my MSI board but I jumped on these with the profits I made from this week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Glad I could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have ribbon risers already I would defiantly pick some up.


I have the ribbon risers but I like the look and ease of use of the USB ones. Mine will be headed to the marketplace now!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I have the ribbon risers but I like the look and ease of use of the USB ones. Mine will be headed to the marketplace now!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yea, If I had the extra cash currently I would do that.

By the way looks like they are shipping out from your state as well so should be super fast!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> large pool? is clevermining and wafflepool large pool or not?


Yes those are large pools, profits are middle of the road. If you do not like to read up a bunch on coins and speculate then they are good choices... <.01Btc/Mhash/day is really low if you are speculating on what coins are good though...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea, If I had the extra cash currently I would do that.
> 
> By the way looks like they are shipping out from your state as well so should be super fast!


They ship from Washington??? Awesome! Should probably get them Tuesday or Wednesday then.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> They ship from Washington??? Awesome! Should probably get them Tuesday or Wednesday then.


If you follow the link the original link and scroll down to the first question under shipping...
Quote:


> Where is my item shipped from?
> Your item will be shipped from Washington State, USA.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> If you follow the link the original link and scroll down to the first question under shipping...


Lol yup, I checked the site and found that. Pretty cool!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> large pool? is clevermining and wafflepool large pool or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are large pools, profits are middle of the road. If you do not like to read up a bunch on coins and speculate then they are good choices... <.01Btc/Mhash/day is really low if you are speculating on what coins are good though...
Click to expand...

Yes but its still all speculation and half the time it doesn't pay off, imo.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes but its still all speculation and half the time it doesn't pay off, imo.


It's not for everyone... the statement 'half the time it doesn't pay off' is not really accurate though. I would say on average I make .02-.03 BTC/Mhash/Day... Sometimes much more, but rarely do I make less than .01 BTC/Mhash/day.... I spend a lot of time researching what is going into individual coins though, where there status is with being added to exchanges, and how active the devs are.... Speculation does not just mean blind guess... Or uneducated guess. It takes a lot of time.


----------



## lightsout

I am a rookie but that is a pretty nice return. You must bounce around a lot to keep those kind of profits. I wish I could do numbers like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes but its still all speculation and half the time it doesn't pay off, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for everyone... the statement 'half the time it doesn't pay off' is not really accurate though. I would say on average I make .02-.03 BTC/Mhash/Day... Sometimes much more, but rarely do I make less than .01 BTC/Mhash/day.... I spend a lot of time researching what is going into individual coins though, where there status is with being added to exchanges, and how active the devs are.... Speculation does not just mean blind guess... Or uneducated guess. It takes a lot of time.
Click to expand...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes those are large pools, profits are middle of the road. If you do not like to read up a bunch on coins and speculate then they are good choices... <.01Btc/Mhash/day is really low if you are speculating on what coins are good though...


I'd rather have an auto coin switching pool that would do somewhere between .01 and .02 BTC/Mhash/day


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I am a rookie but that is a pretty nice return. You must bounce around a lot to keep those kind of profits. I wish I could do numbers like that.


You have to monitor the coin constantly... When difficulty is not in your favor you switch off... Have 2 or 3 coins that are more profitable than Doge, and keep Doge in your back pocket for a backup... People make the mistake of following the hype... How many people do you think on here are mining Aurora Coin? Lots of people switched to it, but you are only getting slightly better payouts than LTC. When you ask people about it they say they are mining for future potential, well if you were holding for that then it would make more sense to mine something more profitable and buy into it... But anyways...

So speaking of Aurora Coin... Does anyone have a good reason why it will not tank immediately after release to the public of Iceland? Also.... How do you know it will ever make it that far... Curious to hear from others because I am stumped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'd rather have an auto coin switching pool that would do somewhere between .01 and .02 BTC/Mhash/day


Aren't auto switching pools currently getting like .008 BTC/Mhash/Day?


----------



## rickyman0319

how do I supporse to calaculate how much I am making for a month?


----------



## frickfrock999

Hang on, I just had a great idea.

Why not have a mining pool that switches between the most profitable multi coin mining pools?

DUDE.

*WE NEED TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN.*


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Aren't auto switching pools currently getting like .008 BTC/Mhash/Day?


I actually don't know since I haven't been on a coin switching pool in a few months. I stopped trading coins a lot because while it did get me a few profits here and there, it took too much of my time.

Likewise, I don't want to constantly check up on every coin for mining purposes because I will be back on square one, spending too much time on the coins. I am looking to get the most profit while putting in less time.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Hang on, I just had a great idea.
> 
> Why not have a mining pool that switches between the most profitable multi coin mining pools?
> 
> DUDE.
> 
> *WE NEED TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN.*


Wouldn't your hypothetical pool always just switch to itself...... Think about it.... LoL


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Wouldn't your hypothetical pool always just switch to itself...... Think about it.... LoL


Not if you have it set up to switch between a list of predefined pools. Good try at the paradox though


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Not if you have it set up to switch between a list of predefined pools. Good try at the paradox though


It may comes as a surprise to you, but what if I told you that you could make a better profit calculating algorithm instead? Think of all the fees that you can be charging.

Why use someone else's stuff when you can make up your own and charge an arm and a leg for it?










I know he was joking but my point is still valid.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It may comes as a surprise to you, but what if I told you that you could make a better profit calculating algorithm instead? Think of all the fees that you can be charging.
> 
> Why use someone else's stuff when you can make up your own and charge an arm and a leg for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know he was joking but my point is still valid.


If I knew how, I would


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I would try, but I'm too busy writing essays and nailing Calculus.

3 more month and I'm outta here


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I would try, but I'm too busy writing essays *and nailing Calculus*.
> 
> 3 more month and I'm outta here


I know how that goes! Currently in Calc 2. Yay for series and sequences (just started them.)

On a different note, today was the worst payout in the history of trademybit.com. 0.007BTC/1Mhash. If I didn't have free electricity from the university, I would be beyond pissed. Still pissed though... thinking about trying out clevermining.

*EDIT* Clevermining had an average of only 1/1000 better. Wow... today was horrible for mining. Enough of these crap scrypt coins already.


----------



## chronicfx

Enjoy it guys. When you are 10-15 years into "The real world" you miss "calc 2" and college for that matter.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Enjoy it guys. When you are 10-15 years into "The real world" you miss "calc 2" and college for that matter.


I keep hearing that. But this is my 6th year, and final semester and I cant f****** wait to be done. The worst part is that I'm not even freaking done when I graduate. Have to study for CPA exams after that...yay. I just want a stinkin Sunday where all I have to do is sit around and watch TV and not be in the library 8+ hours.


----------



## rickyman0319

trademybit.com almost the same payout as wafflepool.com wafflepool.com is 0.00759005 (partial)

clevermining.com is most payout. it is 0.008....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> trademybit.com almost the same payout as wafflepool.com wafflepool.com is 0.00759005 (partial)
> 
> clevermining.com is most payout. it is 0.008....


How many hours of mining are those numbers?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Enjoy it guys. When you are 10-15 years into "The real world" you miss "calc 2" and college for that matter.


I'm 25 so not quite as far out of the loop but I get where you are coming from. Did the whole college thing straight out of high school but did not have the maturity for it at the time. Took a few years off and then had to spend some time in a community college. Now I'm finally back at big boy school this semester (taking calc too I might add).

I have to say that while it's good to be back in the college life, it's very disheartening to be forced to take a full load of courses in which none really relate to my major at all. This is AFTER obtaining my Associates....God the educational system is such a sham. I feel like I've already wasted enough of my time not progressing forward.

But I guess I'm digressing on the whole point here, going off on a complete other tangent (see what I did there?).


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How many hours of mining are those numbers?


I don't know. I just check it on wafflepool.com and clevermining.com.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How many hours of mining are those numbers?


Those are 24 hr mining numbers from the websites.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I'm 25 so not quite as far out of the loop but I get where you are coming from. Did the whole college thing straight out of high school but did not have the maturity for it at the time. Took a few years off and then had to spend some time in a community college. Now I'm finally back at big boy school this semester (taking calc too I might add).
> 
> I have to say that while it's good to be back in the college life, it's very disheartening to be forced to take a full load of courses that really doesn't relate to my major at all. This is AFTER obtaining my Associates.... God the educational system is such a sham.
> 
> But I guess I'm digressing on the whole point here, going off on a complete other tangent (see what I did there?).


Just turned 25 last week









This about describes it though...


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just turned 25 last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This about describes it though...


Virtual high five to a quarter of a century.









I'm not in a technical college but that defiantly describes a lot of my frustrations lol.

These last few post have been quite a sporadic thread jack btw.







Shall we continue the big B discussion?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just turned 25 last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This about describes it though...


Lol basically sums up my thoughts on college. So glad I'm done. I must be crazy for thinking about going back to get my mba.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Well, waiting for BC to go back up in value. I have about 11,000 coins or so invested in that.

You all ought to buy into it while it's cheap!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Lucky bastards









I'm still in high school, and I don't even get a birthday this year because I'm born on the 29th.

It's a great year to be me.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Well, waiting for BC to go back up in value. I have about 11,000 coins or so invested in that.
> 
> You all ought to buy into it while it's cheap!


Nope I want it lower, just 10 more lower and I'll be happy and it looks to be going that way


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How many hours of mining are those numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are 24 hr mining numbers from the websites.
Click to expand...

I see, yeah numbers on waffle pool are not very good.

Looks like all the multipools are having poor profits lately.


----------



## ccRicers

This'll be my first time buying a new motherboard for a multi-card mining rig. Is the Gigabyte GA-F2A88x a good start, or can I do better at a lower price?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128656

I am going to drop a couple 750ti's on it.


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

I've come across a recent problem that popped up just a few days ago after a few months of mining. Lately, one of my cards would stop mining randomly. I have a 290x and a 270x in that rig and everything's been going fine until recently when the 270x would become idle when I would check up on the system. There are no errors and no bsod. The computer remains on and the 290x is still chugging away. I have them both mining on the same pool and everything so I don't think it's the stratum going in and out. The only difference is that I always have each of my cards on a different worker so I can easily check when and which card isn't working. It's impossible to tell when they're all on the same worker considering how much the hashrate fluctuates on pool sites. Anyone have any opinions on workers randomly stopping. It always seems to happen on the 270x, this hasn't happened to the 290x at all yet.


----------



## Playapplepie

This whole mining thing has taken a sour turn. When I started mining LiteCoins they were valued at $33, now they are having trouble breaking $13.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I installed 8.1 and now all my 5 cards show up on device manager without any issues.
> But now its just "windows basic..." i'll activate and say what happens, hope it works out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just uninstall your AMD drivers, run windows update, let it pick the drivers for you and install them. Then you are good to go.
Click to expand...

Alright man, I'll see what happens.
Also weird enough, sgminer gives me an error relating OpenCL with the drivers installed (or, half-installed as it crashed while installing) so theres that too. :/


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> *This whole mining thing has taken a sour turn.* When I started mining LiteCoins they were valued at $33, now they are having trouble breaking $13.


http://www.auroracoin.org/

Says differently


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> This'll be my first time buying a new motherboard for a multi-card mining rig. Is the Gigabyte GA-F2A88x a good start, or can I do better at a lower price?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128656
> 
> I am going to drop a couple 750ti's on it.


that is a good board


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> http://www.auroracoin.org/
> 
> Says differently


GL w/ difficulty lol


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Aren't auto switching pools currently getting like .008 BTC/Mhash/Day?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> trademybit.com almost the same payout as wafflepool.com wafflepool.com is 0.00759005 (partial)
> 
> clevermining.com is most payout. it is 0.008....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I see, yeah numbers on waffle pool are not very good.
> 
> Looks like all the multipools are having poor profits lately.


In regards to Multipools. Clevermining has had a little better payouts then Wafflepool the last week.

Waffle Avg of: 0.00903 BTC / Day / Mhs
Clever Avg of 0.01038 BTC / Day / Mhs


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Well, waiting for BC to go back up in value. I have about 11,000 coins or so invested in that.
> 
> You all ought to buy into it while it's cheap!


From the looks of things, I don't know that it's going to come back up anytime soon. I've moved a few of my coins back into my wallet for safe keeping and so they can earn the "Stake" interest.


----------



## dealio

in regards to auto pools, their profits per mhash per day are not that different in the long run http://poolpicker.eu/


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

I'm looking for a good set of setting for a CGminer Keccak running on a W5000 (7950 LTE). Can some one help?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> You have to monitor the coin constantly... When difficulty is not in your favor you switch off... Have 2 or 3 coins that are more profitable than Doge, and keep Doge in your back pocket for a backup... People make the mistake of following the hype... How many people do you think on here are mining Aurora Coin? Lots of people switched to it, but you are only getting slightly better payouts than LTC. When you ask people about it they say they are mining for future potential, well if you were holding for that then it would make more sense to mine something more profitable and buy into it... But anyways...
> 
> So speaking of Aurora Coin... Does anyone have a good reason why it will not tank immediately after release to the public of Iceland? Also.... How do you know it will ever make it that far... Curious to hear from others because I am stumped.
> Aren't auto switching pools currently getting like .008 BTC/Mhash/Day?


More than anything, AUR's ultimate value to the crypto world is as a proxy for "widespread" acceptance. It's a rather ingenius gambit; Iceland has almost the ideal conditions for a crypto to succeed on a large scale. AUR is by no means perfect, but it is a spectacular socio-economic/political experiment. It will be fascinating to see what transpires come the 25th.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> From the looks of things, I don't know that it's going to come back up anytime soon. I've moved a few of my coins back into my wallet for safe keeping and so they can earn the "Stake" interest.


yea I'm going to kill my sell orders and send them to my wallet. So what's this stake based off of? Do we need to leave our wallet up and running for it? Surely it's not much, but hey, ever little bit counts









EDIT: Speaking off moving it the BC wallet, I'm not very fond of this "known bug" where it crashes at bootup. Hopefully the day I decide to access the wallet it doesn't decide to remain closed.


----------



## doctakedooty

So I have 3 780Ti and do 740 k/hash on each card and may purchase a dedicated mining rig later this week if I can see that it would turn a slight profit. My question is what is the most profitable coin to mine and where. My 3 cards have been mining multipoint.us for the past 24 hours and made .005 of a bitcoin not sure what that equates to since I have to deduct electric. Any help would be appreciated as a good pool and the most profitable coin to mine.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I have 3 780Ti and do 740 k/hash on each card and may purchase a dedicated mining rig later this week if I can see that it would turn a slight profit. My question is what is the most profitable coin to mine and where. My 3 cards have been mining multipoint.us for the past 24 hours and made .005 of a bitcoin not sure what that equates to since I have to deduct electric. Any help would be appreciated as a good pool and the most profitable coin to mine.


Well, the most profitable coin changes every single few days really. Your 3 780 Ti's are putting up some decent numbers, however, they're easily matched by 3x280X's so if you were to get yourself a mining rig you'd want to go AMD. Otherwise all of your earnings will have to go towards paying off each of your $700 power hungry cards first.

Also, when you're looking at profitability, you really want to be mining the coin that COULD be the most profitable a week in advanced. The second everybody sees a coin's value rising, hundreds/thousands of people jump on it hoping to ride the wave, but then the difficulty to find any value there gets way to hard...

So you want to be the guy that mined that coin before the _mainstream_ miners took notice to it.

If you want the easiest "fire and forget" type pool, go with clevermining pool. It's just like any other multipool, but they seem to have a slightly better output per mhs


----------



## rickyman0319

the problem with clevermining pool is that it has a lot of reject. and clevermining pool doesnot have show any coin what they mined.


----------



## doctakedooty

Yea I order 3 280x from saphhire and a cheap low watt cpu and decent $100 board I just ran my ti's to try it before dropping money into a mining rig my pc would no where be profitable with 3 780ti a 4930k and dual water loops. Plus I don't want the strain or wear and tear on my good components.


----------



## barkinos98

What if we just do this as a way to make a few bucks extra?
I'm not after maximum profits to be honest, i really do it to have money so i can spend it on a seven friday watch one day


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> What if we just do this as a way to make a few bucks extra?
> I'm not after maximum profits to be honest, i really do it to have money so i can spend it on a seven friday watch one day


well ideally if you're pushing this much money out for mining, you have enough money for other priorities...


----------



## doctakedooty

Also I got on my test bench my buddy gave me his old pc stuff I plan to min with 2 7850 and a phenom ii processor 600 watt psu and board I got set up to mine with for now I had 2 wood brackets I fitted the gpus with the all in one water coolers I had going to start mining with those today hopefully.

Btw I got my 3 280x for $325 each from one of my buddies switching to nvidia so I figure worst case scenareo I can sell those for more and not take a loss if need be.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> the problem with clevermining pool is that it has a lot of reject. and clevermining pool doesnot have show any coin what they mined.


the rejects at clevermining has been explained many times. look at the bitcointalk thread for more details. rejects are still less than 5%, and the profitability for accepted hash rate is higher than I have seen anywhere else. Also, Terk's mining algorithm is proprietary, and it is his business to keep it secret. Middlecoin also kept the coins mined a secret, and they were top dog for a long time.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Well, the most profitable coin changes every single few days really. Your 3 780 Ti's are putting up some decent numbers, *however, they're easily matched by 3x280X's* so if you were to get yourself a mining rig you'd want to go AMD. Otherwise all of your earnings will have to go towards paying off each of your $700 power hungry cards first.
> 
> Also, when you're looking at profitability, you really want to be mining the coin that COULD be the most profitable a week in advanced. The second everybody sees a coin's value rising, hundreds/thousands of people jump on it hoping to ride the wave, but then the difficulty to find any value there gets way to hard...
> 
> So you want to be the guy that mined that coin before the _mainstream_ miners took notice to it.
> 
> If you want the easiest "fire and forget" type pool, go with clevermining pool. It's just like any other multipool, but they seem to have a slightly better output per mhs


Good luck getting 280X's up to 740kh/s. The 780 Ti's can probably be pushed a little harder, lower the mem overclock and bump up the core and you'll see close to 800kh/s. At those kinds of speeds, it'd give the R9 290's a run for their money especially when they cost the same $700. Only down side is you're going to eat about 20-30 more watts per card than a R9 290. That said, I'd take a 780 Ti over a R9 290 any day for both mining and gaming.









I always like showing this. A 780 Ti can compete with a R9 290X


----------



## SuprUsrStan

On my main rig, I'm actually running three 780's and one 780 Ti Classified all under water. My 1250W PSU actually can't take all four cards under load so I've got to keep my voltages and overclocks conservative. That said, this is what I was running before I stuck the fourth 780 Ti into my rig.



The updated cudaminer using T12x20 can get about 650 kh/s at those speeds.


----------



## utnorris

I have seen plenty of 280's get mid 700's. My 290's get 860+ and my 290x's get 960+. While I would give the 780ti the nod on gaming, for mining AMD is still the better choice until we see higher end Maxwell cards come out. Just my opinion though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Ah so the 780 Ti has 100-200 khash/s performance advantage over 280X's (though your 1350mhz 780Ti is a stupid high extreme)

How long do you think it'd take him to recoup those costs with 3x780 Ti's (essentially a combined 450khs/s advantage) versus his 3x280X purchase. Let's say he gets 3 used 780 Ti's at $650 ($1950) vs his $325 280's ($975) Basically $1,000 more needed on his ROI before he turns a profit.

A 780 Ti better have a pretty compelling advantage to be purchased over something like a 280X right now, especially for a dedicated mining machine where gaming performance doesn't matter

Edit: To add to this, I'm getting 600khs on my Gigbayte 280x right now at stock (1100/1500). Can't budge beyond that, open box purchase, definitely weeded out by others..


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I have seen plenty of 280's get mid 700's. My 290's get 860+ and my 290x's get 960+. While I would give the 780ti the nod on gaming, for mining AMD is still the better choice until we see higher end Maxwell cards come out. Just my opinion though.


Oh no, clearly if you're building a mining rack, go for the AMD cards. If you're building a watercooled computer that's going to be mining 80% of the time, I might point you towards an 780 Ti.

I'm sure to sell all my cards and buy 880's as soon as they come out on release day because once the news hits that they're good miners, you'll NEVER see them in stock again.


----------



## lacrossewacker

BTW, how can I tell what version cudaminer i have? I'm running my 780 and 670 on the same cudaminer that was relevant 3 weeks ago for PTS.

and apparently there's no readme in the subfolders.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Ah so the 780 Ti has 100-200 khash/s performance advantage over 280X's (though your 1350mhz 780Ti is a stupid high extreme)
> 
> How long do you think it'd take him to recoup those costs with 3x780 Ti's (essentially a combined 450khs/s advantage) versus his 3x280X purchase. Let's say he gets 3 used 780 Ti's at $650 ($1950) vs his $325 280's ($975) Basically $1,000 more needed on his ROI before he turns a profit.
> 
> A 780 Ti better have a pretty compelling advantage to be purchased over something like a 280X right now, especially for a dedicated mining machine where gaming performance doesn't matter
> 
> Edit: To add to this, I'm getting 600khs on my Gigbayte 280x right now at stock (1100/1500). Can't budge beyond that, open box purchase, definitely weeded out by others..


The way I see it is, in about 100 days, the card should pay itself off. Afterwards, do you want to have an AMD card or do you want to have an Nvidia card? If you don't plan on keeping the cards, then which has a better resell value? It's a toss in the air at this point since you're looking at $700 R9 290x vs a second hand 780 Ti on Amazon for $670.


----------



## thrgk

anyone got a link to the cgminer 3.7.2?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> What if we just do this as a way to make a few bucks extra?
> I'm not after maximum profits to be honest, i really do it to have money so i can spend it on a seven friday watch one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ideally if you're pushing this much money out for mining, you have enough money for other priorities...
Click to expand...

I got the rig for free man, lol
the single reason im keeping it is because on the longer run it can make me end up with more money


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> GL w/ difficulty lol


I only mined for a day and a half lol but I will want to come back soon in anticipation for the airdrop. Each Iceland resident could get an equivalent of $1700, but only if these prices hold. The diff is right on point for its current price- Litecoin is about 30% of Auroracoin's but its difficulty is 50%.


----------



## daguardian

@thrgk Nope, but I can send it to you.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Holy crap what's going on with Bitcoin right now?


----------



## fleetfeather

Protip: your 780 Ti's cost 700-800 bucks each. Combined, that will make $12-15 bucks per day. Before electricity.

I speak from experience when I say you're wasting your time


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Holy crap what's going on with Bitcoin right now?


I'm not complaining







Been this way for a few hours now, though each exchange is always slower than the next at updating that


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Holy crap what's going on with Bitcoin right now?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been this way for a few hours now, though each exchange is always slower than the next at updating that
Click to expand...

I am not complaining either. I have been sitting on all of my mined/converted for a hot minute waiting for it to go over 600 to buy a bunch of precious metals. When I see it slow/stop I will go ahead and make my purchases.

edit to add: I wonder if people are starting to move past the MTGOX thing and this is a faith in concept rise.

double edit: every single precious metal is on the upswing too.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> On my main rig, I'm actually running three 780's and one 780 Ti Classified all under water. My 1250W PSU actually can't take all four cards under load so I've got to keep my voltages and overclocks conservative. That said, this is what I was running before I stuck the fourth 780 Ti into my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> The updated cudaminer using T12x20 can get about 650 kh/s at those speeds.


Hey, what Cudaminer version is that?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Protip: your 780 Ti's cost 700-800 bucks each. Combined, that will make $12-15 bucks per day. Before electricity.
> 
> I speak from experience when I say you're wasting your time


Well is that really that much different than the red guys currently?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121840

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202089

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127773

Granted I have AMD in my mining rig and will continue to put future AMD cards in there. Simply playing devil's advocate.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Why is it that Coinbase can verify my bank account and allow me to deposit to it within a matter of 4 days, while PayPal takes over a week and a half?

color me confused...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh no, clearly if you're building a mining rack, go for the AMD cards. If you're building a watercooled computer that's going to be mining 80% of the time, I might point you towards an 780 Ti.
> 
> I'm sure to sell all my cards and buy 880's as soon as they come out on release day because once the news hits that they're good miners, you'll NEVER see them in stock again.


I mean my main rig is watercooled and 3 780Ti's and a very expensive gaming rig. I don't want the strain of wear and tear of it like that for 24/7 mining. So I bought 3 280x and now have 2 7850's mining along with my 3 780Ti's at the moment. The 280x are going into a dedicated mining rig.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Why is it that Coinbase can verify my bank account and allow me to deposit to it within a matter of 4 days minutes, while PayPal takes over a week and a half?
> 
> color me confused...


Fixed that for you, if you have balls that is.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I mean my main rig is watercooled and 3 780Ti's and a very expensive gaming rig. I don't want the strain of wear and tear of it like that for 24/7 mining. So I bought 3 280x and now have 2 7850's mining along with my 3 780Ti's at the moment. The 280x are going into a dedicated mining rig.


I'd definitely still mine on your 3x780 Ti rig. You'd be giving up SOO much power for a false fear of wear and tear. If you're afraid of damaging anything, run your cards at stock. As I've said before, my GPU's hadn't been offline or under 95% load for a year STRAIGHT (minus the hours accrued when the power went off for some reason) And that was on air. These cards behave no differently than they did straight out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Fixed that for you, if you have balls that is.


Heck no, That's just asking to get your balls chopped off. lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Why is it that Coinbase can verify my bank account and allow me to deposit to it within a matter of 4 days, while PayPal takes over a week and a half?
> 
> color me confused...


It's PayPal, need I say more? Lol


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Heck no, That's just asking to get your balls chopped off.


Ehh I didn't have an issue with it. I just changed the password beforehand and then changed it back afterwards. After that I don't think there is much they could do even if they were something to worry about (which I don't think is the case, especially since they are based here in the states).

But then again I don't have the biggest digits in my account.


----------



## lacrossewacker

if i wanted to save my wallet elsewhere, what do I need to move, the wallet.dat file?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Why is it that Coinbase can verify my bank account and allow me to deposit to it within a matter of 4 days, while PayPal takes over a week and a half?
> 
> color me confused...


Week and a half for paypal to transfer to your bank? If you use paypal you have to get the mastercard, its free and is just a debit card for your paypal purchases. So just run over to the ATM instead of waiting for that transfer.

I want to know why money I transfer to paypal comes out of my bank the next day but 4 days later it still hasn't shown up in my paypal account.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Week and a half for paypal to transfer to your bank? If you use paypal you have to get the mastercard, its free and is just a debit card for your paypal purchases. So just run over to the ATM instead of waiting for that transfer.
> 
> I want to know why money I transfer to paypal comes out of my bank the next day but 4 days later it still hasn't shown up in my paypal account.


there's two entities involved and each has their own "processing time"

Even when you deposit from paypal to your ban and it says processed, it still won't show up in your bank for a fews because now the bank has to process it...Never new why though as it's just a database..

you'd assume it would require little to no human interaction


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Holy crap what's going on with Bitcoin right now?


Holy Cow!!! Bitcoin to the moon!!!


----------



## lightsout

Wow BTC was just at $712 on coinbase, already down to $699. I cashed out the little I had.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> GL w/ difficulty lol


Twice as difficult as litecoin and worth 5x as much. Seems pretty fair to me.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow BTC was just at $712 on coinbase, already down to $699. I cashed out the little I had.


I cashed out 0.46 at 575 last night.. I have a tear in my eye....


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea I'm going to kill my sell orders and send them to my wallet. So what's this stake based off of? Do we need to leave our wallet up and running for it? Surely it's not much, but hey, ever little bit counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Speaking off moving it the BC wallet, I'm not very fond of this "known bug" where it crashes at bootup. Hopefully the day I decide to access the wallet it doesn't decide to remain closed.


If you leave your wallet running you will gain compounded interest, but if you close your wallet, then you will only gain straight interest on your principal coins, because the system won't recognize the coins added over time. Your straight interest coins will be added to your wallet on the next sync.

Always make a backup of your wallet's .bat file, currently I've got a copy of all mine on the Microsoft Cloud although, I wonder about the security of that?


----------



## dealio

noob-tip: bitcoins are for hodling until forever


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow BTC was just at $712 on coinbase, already down to $699. I cashed out the little I had.
> 
> 
> 
> I cashed out 0.46 at 575 last night.. I have a tear in my eye....
Click to expand...

Oh that sucks. I had much less than that. But I'm still happy got about a free day of mining out of it.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh that sucks. I had much less than that. But I'm still happy got about a free day of mining out of it.


Yea... $50-60.. could of been 3-4 days of free mining for me.. I was holding for a week to see it would go back to 630-650 ish and it wasnt.. and I saw it was getting harder for it to even hold $575 so I sold last night thinking $575 was the new high and then all this new media about the UK not charging VAT fees and that the MTGox problem was an isolated incident.. It made it spike I guess..

All I got right now on my is $17.50 that I made since last night.. No real reason to sell that off just because the price is high now.. the 0.46 was where it was at if the price were to spike haha... Just hoping next time I go to sell its still $650-700..

I am holding LTC right now as I think that has the best shot of really being worth something in the future.. In the mean time I have hardware and electricity I need to pay for so I mine to sell until I break even.. Still $1,200 to go.. so we will see when I hit the break even what I will do..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh that sucks. I had much less than that. But I'm still happy got about a free day of mining out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... $50-60.. could of been 3-4 days of free mining for me.. I was holding for a week to see it would go back to 630-650 ish and it wasnt.. and I saw it was getting harder for it to even hold $575 so I sold last night thinking $575 was the new high and then all this new media about the UK not charging VAT fees and that the MTGox problem was an isolated incident.. It made it spike I guess..
> 
> All I got right now on my is $17.50 that I made since last night.. No real reason to sell that off just because the price is high now.. the 0.46 was where it was at if the price were to spike haha... Just hoping next time I go to sell its still $650-700..
> 
> I am holding LTC right now as I think that has the best shot of really being worth something in the future.. In the mean time I have hardware and electricity I need to pay for so I mine to sell until I break even.. Still $1,200 to go.. so we will see when I hit the break even what I will do..
Click to expand...

Oh I didn't know about this VAT thing. I also have hardware to pay for. I am not worried about the initial cost I put up. But I would like to get another one or two gpu's. Its a slow going process for me right now though with just 1.7mh/s.


----------



## SeanEboy

Dammit, and I wanted to buy a bunch of BTC over the weekend, but never got around to it... I hate myself...


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh I didn't know about this VAT thing. I also have hardware to pay for. I am not worried about the initial cost I put up. But I would like to get another one or two gpu's. Its a slow going process for me right now though with just 1.7mh/s.


I googled it after the spike not before haha.. I have about $1000 worth of LTC that I am holding.. I rather pay everything off now that I already have a small invest just in case someone comes down with the ban hammer and it crashes to 0... I hope there is enough time for me to pay off the $1200 and then monthly electricity and still have some time to mine for a bigger investment..

I have (2) 280x cards and (3) 270 cards.. so its a $15-20 a day profit for me right now.. depending on what I am mining that day..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh I didn't know about this VAT thing. I also have hardware to pay for. I am not worried about the initial cost I put up. But I would like to get another one or two gpu's. Its a slow going process for me right now though with just 1.7mh/s.
> 
> 
> 
> I googled it after the spike not before haha.. I have about $1000 worth of LTC that I am holding.. I rather pay everything off now that I already have a small invest just in case someone comes down with the ban hammer and it crashes to 0... I hope there is enough time for me to pay off the $1200 and then monthly electricity and still have some time to mine for a bigger investment..
> 
> I have (2) 280x cards and (3) 270 cards.. so its a $15-20 a day profit for me right now.. depending on what I am mining that day..
Click to expand...

I have four 270's and its hard to get over $10 a day lately with the price of btc (before today)


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have four 270's and its hard to get over $10 a day lately with the price of btc (before today)


Even when I cashed out last night I was at $17.50 a day.. Would of been $21.50 if I waited until it hit $700 today, but I guess I can't beat myself up over it as there was no way to know..

$17.50 is still good...

PM me and we can talk about what are up to... maybe help each other out..


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If you leave your wallet running you will gain compounded interest, but if you close your wallet, then you will only gain straight interest on your principal coins, because the system won't recognize the coins added over time. Your straight interest coins will be added to your wallet on the next sync.
> 
> Always make a backup of your wallet's .bat file, currently I've got a copy of all mine on the Microsoft Cloud although, I wonder about the security of that?


do you mean the .dat file?

In this case, wallet.dat


----------



## mav2000

Yup, that's the right file


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> do you mean the .dat file?
> 
> In this case, wallet.dat


Yes, sorry.


----------



## lacrossewacker

auroracoin manipulating dbags....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> auroracoin
> 
> [10:34] are we planning anything?
> [10:34] * Joins: Loperian ([email protected])
> [10:36] WE ARE BUYING AUR
> [10:36] ILL MAKE A WALL AT 750, OBJECTIVE 2000
> [10:37] ok
> [10:37] BUY SLOWLY
> [10:37] CANCEL ALL SELLS
> [10:38] !check
> [10:39] **** Assembly check initiated by wolong - type !ready if you are ready ***
> [10:39] !ready
> [10:39] !ready
> [10:39] !ready
> [10:39] !ready
> [10:40] !ready
> [10:40] !ready
> [10:40] <^^Kilroy> !ready
> [10:40] !ready
> [10:40] !ready
> [10:40] !ready
> [10:40] !ready
> [10:40] !ready
> [10:40] !ready
> [10:40] <--vacuun--> !ready
> [10:41] !end
> [10:41] we will go to at least 2000 at first wave
> [10:42] buy small amounts of AUR slowly
> [10:42] * Quits: Deadhand ([email protected]) (Quit: )
> [10:45] and when we will recover the GLC pump?
> [10:47] that week can be the moment, start microbuying glc if you want
> [10:47] we can pump to 5000 or more easily
> [10:47] nice, i have some stack of glc waiting
> [10:48] good! Wink
> [10:48] mother****er! dont dump on us
> [10:48] lol ill wait until 5000
> [10:48] hahaa we will see..
> [10:48] trust me! xD
> [10:48] * Joins: cryptoshark ([email protected])
> [10:49] you started?
> [10:49] cryptoshark: we are doing aur atm and next pump will be glc.. be rdy
> [10:49] ok ty


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> auroracoin manipulating dbags....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are those numbers, 750, 2000 and 5000? Some multiples of Satoshi? It almost sounds like they are aiming for 0.5 BTC if you interpret it one way.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What are those numbers, 750, 2000 and 5000? Some multiples of Satoshi? It almost sounds like they are aiming for 0.5 BTC if you interpret it one way.


Sell Price (750) # of coins (23) Bitcoin value (1.7)


----------



## drka0tic

WOW! Where is that log from?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Sell Price (750) # of coins (23) Bitcoin value (1.7)


So then I am correct in that guessing. First wave to 0.075, then the next at 0.2 and probably 0.5 (but I doubt it). The 0.15 price at Cryptsy was an obvious pump attempt to 0.2.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> WOW! Where is that log from?


somebody posted that in the blackcoin bitcointalk page...

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.4560

time to buy more BC


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> somebody posted that in the blackcoin bitcointalk page...
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.4560
> 
> time to buy more BC


Oh! But they are mentioned that GLC is next...isnt that globalcoin?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> Dammit, and I wanted to buy a bunch of BTC over the weekend, but never got around to it... I hate myself...


ha, Ya, I wanted to buy some BTC last week as well, almost did too except Coinbase wouldnt buy straight from my CC, wanted to go through my bank account which doesn't have that much money... I figured BTC would recover, not necessarily this quick but it has...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Oh! But they are mentioned that GLC is next...isnt that globalcoin?


and GLC seems to be in a rough patch right now tooooooo


----------



## ccRicers

What is the relation to BC and AUR with the big drop in price incoming?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Hey, what Cudaminer version is that?


It was the early January version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What is the relation to BC and AUR with the big drop in price incoming?


There is none. Hopeful people are talking about people pulling out of AUR and putting it into BC.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow BTC was just at $712 on coinbase, already down to $699. I cashed out the little I had.


I saw the prices spike to 650 and sold 2 BTC on coinbase. Then I rushed home from work and deposited the rest of my BTC onto coinbase and went back to work. I ended up selling another 4 BTC in time at $690.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What is the relation to BC and AUR with the big drop in price incoming?


I think people just see Blackcoin as the longer term one to go back to after riding on the short AUR wave. I don't really know though, just speculating on my very limited knowledge


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Now all I have is 100k Blackcoins in a deflating blackcoin market









I guess I'll just take the 1BTC hit if it really takes a dive.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I think people just see Blackcoin as the longer term one to go back to after riding on the short AUR wave. I don't really know though, just speculating on my very limited knowledge


The thing with Blackcoin is that all it needs is a little small push and it'll go to the moon. There's probably only 10 BTC worth of sell orders before the price doubles. Then if the price doubles and people realize that it's not being mined anymore, they'll get on the band wagon and it'll shoot to the moon faster than any of the other altcoins. Mainly because the thinking is that there's no big dumps from miners.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The thing with Blackcoin is that all it needs is a little small push and it'll go to the moon. There's probably only 10 BTC worth of sell orders before the price doubles. Then if the price doubles and people realize that it's not being mined anymore, they'll get on the band wagon and it'll shoot to the moon faster than any of the other altcoins. Mainly because the thinking is that there's no big dumps from miners.


how high do you think it'll go. I bought them at 1300 and 1700 the other night when it was supposed to increase. Now it's at like 800 though on mintpal


----------



## ccRicers

There's a pre-announcement on Ukraine Coin to release one week from today, seems to ride on the other movement-based coins. Let's see how this one goes.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> There's a pre-announcement on Ukraine Coin to release one week from today, seems to ride on the other movement-based coins. Let's see how this one goes.


there're going to be a lot of imitator coins trying to do what AUR does. There was even one i was reading about this morning about being some coin trying to be the official currency of some native american tribe.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> there're going to be a lot of imitator coins trying to do what AUR does. There was even one i was reading about this morning about being some coin trying to be the official currency of some native american tribe.


That's interesting that you brought that up. There was one tribe that is trying to make bitcoins their official currency for exchange as they are wanting to get off the governmental grid as much as possible.


----------



## barkinos98

Dude I'll be honest world might be going to war over ukraine
USA doesnt let russia go in but russia has plans to go in
it'll be USA and everyone vs russia and china
WW3 i smell :/


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude I'll be honest world might be going to war over ukraine
> USA doesnt let russia go in but russia has plans to go in
> it'll be USA and everyone vs russia and china
> WW3 i smell :/


I am temted to answer as I've been followingbthe situation closely for months now, but this is OT so concentrate on cryptos now. Bitcoin is climbing back up guys


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude I'll be honest world might be going to war over ukraine
> USA doesnt let russia go in but russia has plans to go in
> it'll be USA and everyone vs russia and china
> WW3 i smell :/


Doubt it would get blown in that proportion, and I doubt that it would only be China and Mother Russia against us 'Murricans xD We tend to be hated... yet the first country countries turn to for help when they need it. I've never understood that.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> There's a pre-announcement on Ukraine Coin to release one week from today, seems to ride on the other movement-based coins. Let's see how this one goes.


I feel obliged to mine this. My sentiment goes to the Ukrainian people. This might actually be a very nice pump&dump for people interested to profit on Ukraine's grief







Or it will be a huge flop.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude I'll be honest world might be going to war over ukraine
> USA doesnt let russia go in but russia has plans to go in
> it'll be USA and everyone vs russia and china
> WW3 i smell :/
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it would get blown in that proportion, and I doubt that it would only be China and Mother Russia against us 'Murricans xD We tend to be hated... yet the first country countries turn to for help when they need it. I've never understood that.
Click to expand...

Like i'll be honest tehcnically unless the PM here decides something completely unrelated, we're not involved in any part of any war, yet.
Still kinda sucks to know a WW3 might be around the corner :/

anyways, coins, i love mine non-premined.


----------



## daguardian

Some good news re Bitcoin and tax









http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/briefs/vat/brief0914.htm


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Like i'll be honest tehcnically unless the PM here decides something completely unrelated, we're not involved in any part of any war, yet.
> Still kinda sucks to know a WW3 might be around the corner :/
> 
> anyways, coins, i love mine non-premined.


Step 1. USA opens it's gas markets to Europe

Step 2. Sanctions

Step 3. Watch Russia lose 70% of exports and see it crash and burn.

Step 4. Watch the U.S. reap the benefits.

I guess it is time to invest in shale gas









But is the Ukraine coin premined or not? And most importantly.. Which algorythm is it?


----------



## barkinos98

Ugh i feel like selling my computers to get more gpu's to destroy them so i can piss people off
its simply idiotic how some poor cigar's are like "damn you miners you made gpu prices go high"
its not anyone's caring if some people cant afford better gpus


----------



## kzim9

Finalized the spot for the miner. This is my utility room in my basement on an outside wall. Still have to fabricate the exhaust hood that will do 2 things.....

(1) In winter it will be ducted to my return plenum of furnace to supplement my homes heating load.

(2) In the summer I will run an exhaust fan directly outside extracting the heat load from the house.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Finalized the spot for the miner. This is my utility room in my basement on an outside wall. Still have to fabricate the exhaust hood that will do 2 things.....
> 
> (1) In winter it will be ducted to my return plenum of furnace to supplement my homes heating load.
> 
> (2) In the summer I will run an exhaust fan directly outside extracting the heat load from the house.


That is awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ugh i feel like selling my computers to get more gpu's to destroy them so i can piss people off
> its simply idiotic how some poor cigar's are like "damn you miners you made gpu prices go high"
> its not anyone's caring if some people cant afford better gpus


..... Que?


----------



## ccRicers

Nice use of the washing machine for a desk


----------



## Minusorange

This thread sure does move fast, way too fast lol

Good news for Bitcoin

Aur is going crazy but if I had investment in it I'd be looking to cash out over the next couple of weeks because the risks of crash outweigh the chance for even more profit

BC will bounce back

Other coins I will not about as I've decided it's better to keep these things in a private forum amongst a few individuals in order to protect investment


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Finalized the spot for the miner. This is my utility room in my basement on an outside wall. Still have to fabricate the exhaust hood that will do 2 things.....
> 
> (1) In winter it will be ducted to my return plenum of furnace to supplement my homes heating load.
> 
> (2) In the summer I will run an exhaust fan directly outside extracting the heat load from the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you could probably put in a baffle to divert to your dryer when you have wet clothes. Nice and toasty warm clothes.


----------



## Outlawed

Has anyone tried a merged mining scypt pool where you mine multiple coins at once? Sounds pretty interesting.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=498609.0


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm having a bit of trouble finding my 7950 HIS ICEq Boost edition's stats on Litecoin's hardware mining site.









Can anybody tell me what the best thread concurrency and other details would be for my card in SGminer's config?

I have Jeff's info but I noticed he uses a 7970, not a 7950. Not sure if it'll work.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Has anyone tried a merged mining scypt pool where you mine multiple coins at once? Sounds pretty interesting.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=498609.0


That does sound interesting. I am having a bit of a hard time trying to grasp how the same hash can be valid on two separate chains. But I am admittedly still struggling with some of the more technical details of blockchain to begin with.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble finding my 7950 HIS ICEq Boost edition's stats on Litecoin's hardware mining site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me what the best thread concurrency and other details would be for my card in SGminer's config?
> 
> I have Jeff's info but I noticed he uses a 7970, not a 7950. Not sure if it'll work.


What hashrate are you currently getting with the card?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What hashrate are you currently getting with the card?


I haven't tested it yet. I don't want to risk any damage if my config is wrong.

Here's my current config, like I said, I have no idea if those numbers are right for my card.
Quote:


> sgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u bitcoin name -p x -p x -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 22400


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Has anyone tried a merged mining scypt pool where you mine multiple coins at once? Sounds pretty interesting.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=498609.0


Looking into it further it seems like it's not possible

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1yyske/merged_scrypt_mining_is_here/
 although there's no concrete answer either way


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What hashrate are you currently getting with the card?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tested it yet. I don't want to risk any damage if my config is wrong.
> 
> Here's my current config, like I said, I have no idea if those numbers are right for my card.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> sgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u bitcoin name -p x -p x -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 22400
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

other than having the '-p x' twice, it looks good. i am guessing 600-650


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I haven't tested it yet. I don't want to risk any damage if my config is wrong.
> 
> Here's my current config, like I said, I have no idea if those numbers are right for my card.


Try -g 2, thread-con 8192
Also 1000 core, 1500 mem.

If you are not getting 600 to 700 KH/s then let us know.


----------



## rickyman0319

is that 280 or 290 gpu?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Has anyone tried a merged mining scypt pool where you mine multiple coins at once? Sounds pretty interesting.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=498609.0
> 
> 
> 
> Looking into it further it seems like it's not possible
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1yyske/merged_scrypt_mining_is_here/
> although there's no concrete answer either way
Click to expand...

very interesting. it is a shame that there is not some more transparency with what is going on there. I get the concept, but it is still difficult to grasp the technicals on how multiple transactions can end up with the exact same hash.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble finding my 7950 HIS ICEq Boost edition's stats on Litecoin's hardware mining site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me what the best thread concurrency and other details would be for my card in SGminer's config?
> 
> I have Jeff's info but I noticed he uses a 7970, not a 7950. Not sure if it'll work.


The config I picked out for you was a suggested one from the Litecoin Wiki. It was supposed to get at least 700khash/s. I don't have 7950's so I can't comment on how well it works


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Try -g 2, thread-con 8192
> Also 1000 core, 1500 mem.
> 
> If you are not getting 600 to 700 KH/s then let us know.


Okay, I'll try that and report back.

Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble finding my 7950 HIS ICEq Boost edition's stats on Litecoin's hardware mining site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me what the best thread concurrency and other details would be for my card in SGminer's config?
> 
> I have Jeff's info but I noticed he uses a 7970, not a 7950. Not sure if it'll work.
> 
> 
> 
> The config I picked out for you was a suggested one from the Litecoin Wiki. It was supposed to get at least 700khash/s. I don't have 7950's so I can't comment on how well it works
Click to expand...

Looked pretty solid to me. 700 would need some hardcore clocks though


----------



## staccker

After running the bat file the cmd window comes up and says "Need to specify at least one pool server." See picture below. I was trying to get it going for auroracoin


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







my conf file


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


{
{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://aur3-us.easy-mine.eu:3441",
                "user" : "staccker.main",
                "pass" : "0000"
        },

]
,
"intensity" : "11",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2"
}





my bat file


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
timeout /t 4
sgminer.exe





Any thoughts? thanks in advance


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> After running the bat file the cmd window comes up and says "Need to specify at least one pool server." See picture below. I was trying to get it going for auroracoin
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my conf file
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://aur3-us.easy-mine.eu:3441",
> "user" : "staccker.main",
> "pass" : "0000"
> },
> 
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "11",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8192",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "device" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2"
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bat file
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> timeout /t 4
> sgminer.exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? thanks in advance


Don't launch it with the bat, double click the exe.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Don't launch it with the bat, double click the exe.


launched it from the sgminer.exe file but still get same "Need to specify at least one pool server."


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> launched it from the sgminer.exe file but still get same "Need to specify at least one pool server."


Then put your configs into the bat file. Look up the API, and add appropriate flags after the sgminer.exe

I never used sgminer before so this is as far as I can help you.


----------



## tuffy12345

aaaaand clevermining is tanking...where do I/we go from here?

EDIT: How much does everyone trust coinbase? It seems like they want an awful lot of information to transfer BTC to USD. Couldn't they just use paypal? I really don't feel comfortable giving them all my banking info.


----------



## rickyman0319

is it nomal the clevermining hashrate is 1600 kh/s to like 1200 kh/s?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> aaaaand clevermining is tanking...where do I/we go from here?


Good question. I have been mining Meowcoin and have just watched it drop all the way to .00000008 or something. And Blackcoin isnt even on Cryptsy and i keep getting masses of stale shares when i mine it. New coins anyone?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> aaaaand clevermining is tanking...where do I/we go from here?
> 
> EDIT: How much does everyone trust coinbase? It seems like they want an awful lot of information to transfer BTC to USD. Couldn't they just use paypal? I really don't feel comfortable giving them all my banking info.


I would love to know as well. I just don't understand why profits are in the toilet right now... too many worthless coins flooding the market?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> aaaaand clevermining is tanking...where do I/we go from here?.


You stop supporting the very cause for coins tanking and start finding coins yourself to mine.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Okay, I'll try that and report back.
> 
> I have 2 7950's I use 1 thread tc 21712 Intensity 18 or 20. That 8192 two threads gets me 750kh/s on my 7970 but only 580kh/s on my 7950. 21712 should get you around 650kh/ss
> 
> Somehow my comments in the quote damn tablet


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I would love to know as well. I just don't understand why profits are in the toilet right now... too many worthless coins flooding the market?


Personally, I think it's because of the quick price jump. Everything is going crazy...I'm willing to bet it'll be settled within the next 12-24 hours. My cards are running nice and cold today, and I'm feeling good about trading in with the price jump, so I'm willing to just let it sit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is it nomal the clevermining hashrate is 1600 kh/s to like 1200 kh/s?


Are you saying you should be getting 1600kh and clever is only showing 1200? I'm in that same boat. Probably should be at 1.4MH, but I'm only consistently at 1.2MH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> You stop supporting the very cause for coins tanking and start finding coins yourself to mine.


Definitely not the very cause of coins tanking. I could see how it could contribute, but coins will always be up and down as long as it's this easy to pump'n'dump. Also, I tried that for a while. I really liked Doge, but it changes around too much, and they had the wallet problem or whatever which completely halted everything. I was on a pool with 4,000 miners (even after the halvening) and then that crap happens, and the pool is down to <1000. I don't have the time to research, and change what coins I mine every day. I've got maybe an hour to actually tinker with it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> aaaaand clevermining is tanking...where do I/we go from here?
> 
> EDIT: How much does everyone trust coinbase? It seems like they want an awful lot of information to transfer BTC to USD. Couldn't they just use paypal? I really don't feel comfortable giving them all my banking info.


Coinbase is based in the US - so they're doing everything by the book (at least as much as said book has been written thus-far). That's the downside of legality... you lose out big time on the anonymity side of things. You can always trust Bruno down the street or in the dark corners of the Interwebs with your coins... he doesn't ask for any of that stuff - but is also known to just run off without paying you as well.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I would love to know as well. I just don't understand why profits are in the toilet right now... too many worthless coins flooding the market?


That's part of it... but the biggest part is the huge jump in BTC/USD... since next to no alt-coins have any value themselves - or use for that matter - they're valued entirely in BTC... so it follows that if BTC becomes worth much more - they become worth much less BTC.







However, if you don't look at the BTC/1Mh/s value, and instead look at the exchange rate of those BTC - it's less of a fluctuation than you'd think.

A week ago clevermining was paying ~.011/Mh - and a BTC was worth ~$475 - now their rate is just under .007/Mh but BTC is worth ~$700. So converted we get: $5.22/Mh and now it's $4.90/Mh... a drop, but not as much as it seems looking solely at the BTC payouts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Definitely not the very cause of coins tanking. I could see how it could contribute, but coins will always be up and down as long as it's this easy to pump'n'dump. Also, I tried that for a while. I really liked Doge, but it changes around too much, and they had the wallet problem or whatever which completely halted everything. I was on a pool with 4,000 miners (even after the halvening) and then that crap happens, and the pool is down to <1000. I don't have the time to research, and change what coins I mine every day. I've got maybe an hour to actually tinker with it.


I understand your point - but yes it is definitely the very cause of coins tanking (well that and most coins are crap to begin with). If it weren't for the switcher pools dumping coins on the exchanges all at once - the prices would be completely driven by individual traders. Sure there would be the occasional whale dropping 10M DOGE on to the exchange... but that would be much more rare and they would be much more likely to time and stagger their trades so as not to dump the price too dramatically... after all it's _their_ money. The big switcher pools don't care - because it's not their money... they already got that in the way of fees/reduction of payout... so they can wait until the price drop caused by them dumping a days worth of the pools mining on the exchange to go away... and then sell much higher for their own wallets.









Don't get me wrong... I mine multipools from time to time as well - basically when there's not something I really believe is going to last longer than a week in popularity... but sorry, that is EXACTLY where the huge swings in volatility come from (especially on the down-side). All alt-coins with the exception of LTC, DOGE, and a couple others that have actual use outside of speculation are floated entirely on the BTC of investors - they simply don't make any of their own value. So if a pool dumps 100M of a coin on an exchange where there's only 5 BTC worth of buyers... guess what happens to the price... at least until that 100M gets eaten up?

EDIT: Oh, and those pump-n-dumpers... if there wasn't a pool to force the dump farther (because the coin started getting hyper-mined the second it got pumped...) the 'dump' wouldn't smell nearly as bad, or last nearly as long.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone want to help a guy out with scrypt jane and some 270's. Can't do anything without getting HW errors right away. Trying at stock clocks one card at a time. Using settings from various places. Tried the TC cgminer gave me in the bin file. Everyone says intensity should be around 18 for these cards, I can't even run 12 with HW errors.

Frustrated as hell right now. These cards never work remotely close to any settings I find online. TC is always a problem when I mine scrypt.

--thread-concurrency 16384 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale --scan-time 1

I have tried various levels of "I" and "TC". Not having any luck. At -I 12 I don't have HW errors but my WU is like .01% of my hashrate.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone want to help a guy out with scrypt jane and some 270's. Can't do anything without getting HW errors right away. Trying at stock clocks one card at a time. Using settings from various places. Tried the TC cgminer gave me in the bin file. Everyone says intensity should be around 18 for these cards, I can't even run 12 with HW errors.
> 
> Frustrated as hell right now. These cards never work remotely close to any settings I find online. TC is always a problem when I mine scrypt.
> 
> --thread-concurrency 16384 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale --scan-time 1
> 
> I have tried various levels of "I" and "TC". Not having any luck. At -I 12 I don't have HW errors but my WU is like .01% of my hashrate.


I recommend deleting all of the .bin files and running it once with only your shaders specified... at the intensity you're hoping to hit (in your case 18). Let it run then look for what the TC specified in the generated .bin file is... then try using that TC... if you have multiple cards - run it once per card clearing the .bin each time (using the -d flag).


----------



## Slyxxx

What Brand/Version of card are you using and if available have you updated to the latest bios?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone want to help a guy out with scrypt jane and some 270's. Can't do anything without getting HW errors right away. Trying at stock clocks one card at a time. Using settings from various places. Tried the TC cgminer gave me in the bin file. Everyone says intensity should be around 18 for these cards, I can't even run 12 with HW errors.
> 
> Frustrated as hell right now. These cards never work remotely close to any settings I find online. TC is always a problem when I mine scrypt.
> 
> --thread-concurrency 16384 -I 18 -g 1 -w 256 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale --scan-time 1
> 
> I have tried various levels of "I" and "TC". Not having any luck. At -I 12 I don't have HW errors but my WU is like .01% of my hashrate.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend deleting all of the .bin files and running it once with only your shaders specified... at the intensity you're hoping to hit (in your case 18). Let it run then look for what the TC specified in the generated .bin file is... then try using that TC... if you have multiple cards - run it once per card clearing the .bin each time (using the -d flag).
Click to expand...

Just tried that at 18. TC is shows is 6400, HW errors instantly. So I delete the bin, drop it to 17, run it, get new TC which is the same, add it to bat file. HW errors instantly. I can't stop the errors and its like that on multiple cards. (But I am doing this one at a time).

Also tried scrypt jave cgminer from two different sources, both do it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slyxxx*
> 
> What Brand/Version of card are you using and if available have you updated to the latest bios?


I have not messed with any bios on the cards they are sapphire.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202062


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just tried that at 18. TC is shows is 6400, HW errors instantly. So I delete the bin, drop it to 17, run it, get new TC which is the same, add it to bat file. HW errors instantly. I can't stop the errors and its like that on multiple cards. (But I am doing this one at a time).
> 
> Also tried scrypt jave cgminer from two different sources, both do it.


If you're getting HW with a TC of 6400 something is very wrong with something - and it doesn't seem like it's with cgminer... more like voltages, driver, memory, or ???

What is the brand & bios revision of the GPU(s), driver version, as well as the AMD SDK version and the cgminer version? Any of those things might hold the clue to the problem.

EDIT: Saw your post...


----------



## Slyxxx

I tried different combos of TC and I and my magic # was thread-concurrency 21568, intensity -19, gpu-powertune 5

No hardware errors in 48 hours.

I have an Asus 270x OC Top Edition


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Try running with something very simple first and see if you generate HW with that...

For example (also if you've overclocked via the driver console or afterburner, etc... set it back to default settings for the card(s) and run it like that at first):

cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.pool.com:3336 -u user.1 -p pass -I 17 -g 1 -w 256 --shaders 1280

- see what TC it generates for the .bin (should probably be 21760 at those settings)... see if HW appear.

- if HW move to -I 16 and check TC again (should be 20480 now).

It's not always exact... but in general you should get close to Intensity*Shadercount for the TC.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just tried that at 18. TC is shows is 6400, HW errors instantly. So I delete the bin, drop it to 17, run it, get new TC which is the same, add it to bat file. HW errors instantly. I can't stop the errors and its like that on multiple cards. (But I am doing this one at a time).
> 
> Also tried scrypt jave cgminer from two different sources, both do it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're getting HW with a TC of 6400 something is very wrong with something - and it doesn't seem like it's with cgminer... more like voltages, driver, memory, or ???
> 
> What is the brand & bios revision of the GPU(s), driver version, as well as the AMD SDK version and the cgminer version? Any of those things might hold the clue to the problem.
> 
> EDIT: Saw your post...
Click to expand...

I did not have the sdk installed, just did though didn't seem to help. Driver is I think 13.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slyxxx*
> 
> I tried different combos of TC and I and my magic # was thread-concurrency 21568, intensity -19, gpu-powertune 5
> 
> No hardware errors in 48 hours.
> 
> I have an Asus 270x OC Top Edition


Dude first time I have fired up with no HW. Been going for a few minutes. I think you had the magic number. +rep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dude first time I have fired up with no HW. Been going for a few minutes. I think you had the magic number. +rep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sounds like you've got a winner... I'm guessing that the powertune helped most of all... seems like they weren't getting enough maybe for the current clocking at the current heat levels.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Good question. I have been mining Meowcoin and have just watched it drop all the way to .00000008 or something. And Blackcoin isnt even on Cryptsy and i keep getting masses of stale shares when i mine it. New coins anyone?


You do realize you can't mine Blackcoin anymore, right? It is purely Point-of-Stake now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dude first time I have fired up with no HW. Been going for a few minutes. I think you had the magic number. +rep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've got a winner... I'm guessing that the powertune helped most of all... seems like they weren't getting enough maybe for the current clocking at the current heat levels.
Click to expand...

IDK I originally had powertune maxed> The card is only hitting 59c right now> Scrypt has it at 70c usually. weird.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I haven't tested it yet. I don't want to risk any damage if my config is wrong.
> 
> Here's my current config, like I said, I have no idea if those numbers are right for my card.


Thread concurrency is a multiple of your GPUs shaders, so dont use the 8192 someone else posted as that would be for 7970s or 280xs.

Instead first delete all your .bins then just run this sgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u bitcoin name -p x by itself. Itll create a bin thatll tell you what thread concurrency is ideal to use for your card as well as some other things.


----------



## lightsout

Man running scrypt jane with the above TC and intensity renders my machine useless. Can't even hardly connect via teamviewer as its basically frozen. Move the mouse and if I'm lucky it will move 30 seconds later. In about 15 minutes one of my gpu's had become "sick" . But can't hardly do anything to restart it as the rig is locked up just about.

Is this normal or do I need to tweak settings?


----------



## Bluemustang

Thats what happens with high intensity, run a lower intensity to remove that. I run 13 on mine, but thats ideal for a 7970 youll have to experiment.


----------



## korruptedkaos

hey lightsout, if you are having HW errors in SJ, try -I 12 & tc 8193

don't know why but 8193 is the number that stops hw errors, then try intensity from 11 upwards until it doesn't happen.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah I have a 270. I think those numbers are for 7970/280x. I dropped it down to 17, didn't seem to affect hash so that is good. Hoping the miner doesn't crash over night though but I need to crash myself. I am hoping the one that went 'sick' was because the intensity was too high.

Thanks everyone I will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Minusorange

For all you hardcore energy guzzling miners, here's a good guide on how to build your own solar power station

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=233771.0


----------



## ozzy1925

guys i would like to know :How can i see if my gpus throttle down?


----------



## korruptedkaos

anybody here had this problem before?

just setting up a new miner with 4x 280x, but 1 card is running at only 420 - 440 kh, I get this message but it still runs









Use the gpu map feature to reliably map OpenCL to ADL
WARNING: Number of OpenCL and ADL devices did not match!

google searched abit & found all kinds of different answers? reinstalled windows/drivers etc & its still doing it.









is it Dummy plugs!
is there something I need to change or a flag to set?

ive messed with clocks/drivers etc but im getting frustrated with it now!

HeeeEEELP


----------



## korruptedkaos

ok fixed the error of adl device's etc.

now I cant get the 2nd card to go over 4XX kh & the 4th card is getting 0% WU


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone recommend me a few mobo's to use for 4 cards? I have 3 of the pro btc's but I'm up in the air about them, 2 of them work great but I have a feeling 1 might be busted or at least the first PCIEx1 slot is


----------



## korruptedkaos

ok here is what ive done so far.

13.12 drivers
AMD SDK installed
turned off IGPU & connected to 1st card . ( got rid of the adl warning )
set gen 2 & tried auto in the bios

using a msi z87 gd65.

connected to all the x1 slots on powered risers. whenever I connect to a x16 slot all other gpu's disappear?

all cards are seen & work but on GPU1 the second card wont go over 425kh, ive tried switching cards & allsorts its always the same









its not the cards, its not the risers, its something with the mobo or settings. dleted any confs & .bins

downloading the latest beta drivers now & see if that works!

anybody have any other idea's


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ok here is what ive done so far.
> 
> 13.12 drivers
> AMD SDK installed
> turned off IGPU & connected to 1st card . ( got rid of the adl warning )
> set gen 2 & tried auto in the bios
> 
> using a msi z87 gd65.
> 
> connected to all the x1 slots on powered risers. whenever I connect to a x16 slot all other gpu's disappear?
> 
> all cards are seen & work but on GPU1 the second card wont go over 425kh, ive tried switching cards & allsorts its always the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not the cards, its not the risers, its something with the mobo or settings. dleted any confs & .bins
> 
> downloading the latest beta drivers now & see if that works!
> 
> anybody have any other idea's


Doesn't that board disable the 1x slots when the 16x is active? I am just heading to bed or I would look into it for you, but check to see if you have to short out the 1x slot. I do on my MSI Z87 G45

Edit: To clarify, I have to short out the bottom 1x slot, and not use the top 1x slot... So I have 3 16x slots and 3 1x slots being used.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Doesn't that board disable the 1x slots when the 16x is active? I am just heading to bed or I would look into it for you, but check to see if you have to short out the 1x slot. I do on my MSI Z87 G45


im not sure? I will look into the pin mods later, im only using the x1 slots with powered x1 risers & I can see all the cards fine, when I plug into any of the x16 slots though any on a x1 slot disappear?

GPU1 is interfering with GPU0 by the looks of it, so when I start GPU1 on its own I can see 0 moving aswell slightly in CGminer.

ive got a h61 BTC board here so if I cant figure it out, guess ill just give that a go.

its driving me mad! I wont admit defeat yet anyway!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How much do you have to pay for your ASRock BTC boards? It's $150 a pop here.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> aaaaand clevermining is tanking...where do I/we go from here?
> 
> EDIT: How much does everyone trust coinbase? It seems like they want an awful lot of information to transfer BTC to USD. Couldn't they just use paypal? I really don't feel comfortable giving them all my banking info.


Coinbase is fine. You can set up your account to use 2-step authentication (recommended) so when you try to login to the site, you have to enter the confirmation code that's sent to your cell.

Secondly, when verifying your bank account, there're two options. One is to give them all of your info giving them instant access for purchases and sales. That's good for day traders, but risky...though you could just change your password after each buy or sale.

The second option is to JUST give them your banks routing number and your account number. This is as anonymous as it gets and fairly common practice around the world. They don't need your name, address, DOB, SSN, or anything like that. So all they can do is just deposit money into the account. As far as coinbase knows, name is lacrossewacker.....

So if coinbase is ever hacked, or they go rogue, big whoop, they don't know who I am so they're unable to commit any sort or identity theft...unless they plan on writing out a check using my routing/account numbers and signing my name "lacrossewacker"


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How much do you have to pay for your ASRock BTC boards? It's $150 a pop here.


£42 I payed for the h61 & £81 with a G2030. well I got them with BTC Lol
the h81's are out of stock everywhere but are about £65 I think.

think im just going to try the h61 and admit defeat











maybe I will just get a 4770k for the msi & put the 7990's on it.

maybe the z77 extreme 6 might work better as a mining board anyhow.

don't know why I bought the msi for mining anyway, was a bit OTT! oh well


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How much do you have to pay for your ASRock BTC boards? It's $150 a pop here.


I can't remember which motherboard brand it was, but I've heard of BTC mining boards to fry GPUs before. It's in this thread though given the pace of this thread it's easy to miss things. Perhaps someone else can link to it? I think it was an H81 mining board, I could be wrong though.


----------



## korruptedkaos

here is what I mean if I start gpu1 it does something to gpu0, gpu0 runs fine though when started.



anybody have any idea before I tear it out & swap it for the other board?


----------



## Dortheleus

What would you say is the best place to find the up and coming alt coins?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I can't remember which motherboard brand it was, but I've heard of BTC mining boards to fry GPUs before. It's in this thread though given the pace of this thread it's easy to miss things. Perhaps someone else can link to it? I think it was an H81 mining board, I could be wrong though.


It was the H81 Pro BTC from ASRock and after reading the thread on bitcointalk, it was determined that you should NOT connect the onboard molex connectors and only connect the powered risers.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Whew. I managed to pull out my 1 BTC investment in Blackcoin with only taking a 0.1 BTC hit luckily due to selling a part of it when it was at 1700. I'll wait till it bottoms out perahps 300 ish before I try to get back in or if starts to take off again.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It was the H81 Pro BTC from ASRock and after reading the thread on bitcointalk, it was determined that you should NOT connect the onboard molex connectors and only connect the powered risers.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


So ASRock BTC is bad, get powered risers instead?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So ASRock BTC is bad, get powered risers instead?


No, it's fine. Just don't use the onboard molex connectors, use the connectors on the risers like usual


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Whew. I managed to pull out my 1 BTC investment in Blackcoin with only taking a 0.1 BTC hit luckily due to selling a part of it when it was at 1700. I'll wait till it bottoms out perahps 300 ish before I try to get back in or if starts to take off again.


I hope it doesn't keep going down.








I was thinking 600 was an excellent buy price!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I hope it doesn't keep going down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking 600 was an excellent buy price!


It's tanking because of the other 2 coins which shall no longer be named and everyone trying to cash out all their assets to invest on those gravy trains. Trust me ALL other altcoins are taking a hit and once the hype wears off and the coins crash people will coming rushing back to the faithful coins they deserted


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's tanking because of the other 2 coins which shall no longer be named and everyone trying to cash out all their assets to invest on those gravy trains. Trust me ALL other altcoins are taking a hit and once the hype wears off and the coins crash people will coming rushing back to the faithful coins they deserted


time to buy the darkest one


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Secondly, when verifying your bank account, there're two options. One is to give them all of your info giving them instant access for purchases and sales. That's good for day traders, but risky...though you could just change your password after each buy or sale.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're saying but you realize you don't have to stay logged into your bank account right? It's just for one time verification, that's it. After that they never log into your bank account again nor need any password. That's why I've been saying all along to change your password, then verify it with them, then change it back. You never have to worry about it again afterwards.

You give them the same info beforehand (your account number, routing number, etc). They just use the web login to instantly verify that info instead of having to wait a few days to verify that they can deposit and take money out solely on the routing/account number you give them.


----------



## incog

I'm secretely hoping for BC to become huge in the long term. That's all I can do as of now.

I refuse to sell my BC for less than 0.00005


----------



## barkinos98

I removed my 5th card to remove all the hassles for mining...
on to buying a cheap board and cpu :/


----------



## Minusorange

BTC Y U NO TEK FAST TIME TO CONFORM IN MINTPEL


----------



## korruptedkaos

oh for crying out loud!









now its doing exactly the same on this board but on gpu2, its a different card & different riser! wth, although I already knew it wasn't that!

think I need to do a clean install again & try something else?

could it be these dual core cpu's or something? im friggin lost with this stupid thing
















why why why!


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> BTC Y U NO TEK FAST TIME TO CONFORM IN MINTPEL


is this for MAZACOIN?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> is this for MAZACOIN?


I am not able to divulge that kind of trading information on a public forum sorry, I would be breaking some rules I am also not allowed to talk about


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Coinbase is fine. You can set up your account to use 2-step authentication (recommended) so when you try to login to the site, you have to enter the confirmation code that's sent to your cell.
> 
> Secondly, when verifying your bank account, there're two options. One is to give them all of your info giving them instant access for purchases and sales. That's good for day traders, but risky...though you could just change your password after each buy or sale.
> 
> The second option is to JUST give them your banks routing number and your account number. This is as anonymous as it gets and fairly common practice around the world. They don't need your name, address, DOB, SSN, or anything like that. So all they can do is just deposit money into the account. As far as coinbase knows, name is lacrossewacker.....
> 
> So if coinbase is ever hacked, or they go rogue, big whoop, they don't know who I am so they're unable to commit any sort or identity theft...unless they plan on writing out a check using my routing/account numbers and signing my name "lacrossewacker"


Yeah, I saw that. I went ahead and did the instant crap. Never know what it could be by the time all the other stuff gets processed. Going to change my password like you suggested though.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> oh for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its doing exactly the same on this board but on gpu2, its a different card & different riser! wth, although I already knew it wasn't that!
> 
> think I need to do a clean install again & try something else?
> 
> could it be these dual core cpu's or something? im friggin lost with this stupid thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why why why!


Whats it doing? Showing a tiny bit of hashrate on a card thats not mining? Mine was doing that last night. Can you still fire them all up or is that all it will do. If it still works when they all run I would just ignore it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats it doing? Showing a tiny bit of hashrate on a card thats not mining? Mine was doing that last night. Can you still fire them all up or is that all it will do. If it still works when they all run I would just ignore it.


aha! ive fixed it. TGFT









cheers, but it was not dropping from lack of getwork or throttling or anything.

turns out I had flashed the wrong bios to one of them









nothing wrong with it now lol, just noticed one has Hynix mem & the rest are elipida, it should of auto selected when I flashed but I think it screwed up somehow?

its all good now & along the way I figured out if you set Gen 1 on the pcie slots both x16 & x1 work together.

put the msi board back now









Yay, now need more gpu's for the H61









now to MINE!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I can't remember which motherboard brand it was, but I've heard of BTC mining boards to fry GPUs before. It's in this thread though given the pace of this thread it's easy to miss things. Perhaps someone else can link to it? I think it was an H81 mining board, I could be wrong though.


I can confirm to have read this although i have no time for digging for it to link.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Now I'm curious.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I now see where to go.


Wha now I feel like I'm missing out on something


----------



## JMattes

Anyone know what roughly what wattage an overclocked 270 (not x) runs at?

Got 3 on a 850w Gold Rated.. wondering if I could fit a 4th...


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone know what roughly what wattage an overclocked 270 (not x) runs at?
> 
> Got 3 on a 850w Gold Rated.. wondering if I could fit a 4th...


240W full load including system draw, maybe 170w on its own you might be able to do 4 on 850w but it would be pushing it


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone know what roughly what wattage an overclocked 270 (not x) runs at?
> 
> Got 3 on a 850w Gold Rated.. wondering if I could fit a 4th...


you can do 4 easy on it all day


----------



## SuprUsrStan

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7503/the-amd-radeon-r9-270x-270-review-feat-asus-his/16




*System idles @ 80W

Approximately 159 to 164 under full load for just the card. Pushing 180 if you overclock it.

You can stay under 800W with four of those cards.

Heck, I run four 780's on a Seasonic 1250W and pull 1350W from the wall 24/7








1400W and the PSU shuts off









If the PSU runs and it's not sparking, go for it!


----------



## barkinos98

I'm running 4x 7950 off of one SPH 1050W from cooler master, idle is 120W and mining load i've yet to test a wattage BUT i know it works perfectly fine.
under mining load a quality 1050w one can handle 4 higher end cards, i would assume a 850W would easily handle 4 if not 5 (maybe)


----------



## scutzi128

Sweet 4 hours and still waiting for my btc deposit to appear on cryptorush.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm running 4x 7950 off of one SPH 1050W from cooler master, idle is 120W and mining load i've yet to test a wattage BUT i know it works perfectly fine.
> under mining load a quality 1050w one can handle 4 higher end cards, i would assume a 850W would easily handle 4 if not 5 (maybe)


same here 2x 7990's on a 1050w enermax & 4x 280x on a evga 1000w P2

got 2 other 280x on a 750w xfx but I don't think I could do a third one on that tbh









he could maybe run 5 if undervolted & stock, as long as the PSU is quality I think it would be fine!


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7503/the-amd-radeon-r9-270x-270-review-feat-asus-his/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *System idles @ 80W
> 
> Approximately 159 to 164 under full load for just the card. Pushing 180 if you overclock it.
> 
> You can stay under 800W with four of those cards.
> 
> Heck, I run four 780's on a Seasonic 1250W and pull 1350W from the wall 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1400W and the PSU shuts off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the PSU runs and it's not sparking, go for it!


Sure, although assuming your 80+ gold is 90% efficient (its probably even a bit less when using close to its peak power) 1350w from the wall is only 1215 supplied.

And 1400 from wall equals 1260 supplied. Being 1250w psu thats spot on.


----------



## ozzy1925

*bump*
guys i would like to know :How can i see if my gpus throttle down?Also should i install adl sdk with win 7 64 bit?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> same here 2x 7990's on a 1050w enermax & 4x 280x on a evga 1000w P2
> 
> got 2 other 280x on a 750w xfx but I don't think I could do a third one on that tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he could maybe run 5 if undervolted & stock, as long as the PSU is quality I think it would be fine!


I'm running 6x7950s off a Silverstone 1500w psu and 4x290s off an EVGA 1000w. As long as its a solid psu you should have no issues.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

So the Internet has been down in my dorm for over 5 hours now. JUST my dorm though!

My luck is unparalleled.


----------



## barkinos98

omg lol no way
i'm soon getting the second rig of my friend
same problem with his though, only 4 cards, still amazing hash!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So the Internet has been down in my dorm for over 5 hours now. JUST my dorm though!
> 
> My luck is unparalleled.


windows rig? android phone?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> windows rig? android phone?


Windows rig, jailbroken iPhone so I can tether! I'm in class though so if it isn't working when I get back, I'll do that.


----------



## Minusorange

326.852 BTC Volume in 5 hours just on Mintpal


----------



## killeraxemannic

You guys can take this with a grain of salt but I have a friend who works for Nvidia and I was talking to him last night about mining. He was telling me that the Maxwell Q3-Q4 offerings from Nvidia will give some spectacular mining performance compared to anything currently offered from either side. He also claims that the power efficiency will be better than anything currently on the market and will be very good for mining as long as they are able to go forward with the 20nm manufacturing for Maxwell and hit no road blocks along the way.

This seems very exciting for the mining community. If all of this is correct I am definitely going to hold out for a maxwell card when they come out.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I'm running 6x7950s off a Silverstone 1500w psu and 4x290s off an EVGA 1000w. As long as its a solid psu you should have no issues.


I think my originaly spec got lost in the shuffle...

Dealing with only a 850w gold rated psu.. Coolmaster V series..


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I think my originaly spec got lost in the shuffle...
> 
> Dealing with only a 850w gold rated psu.. Coolmaster V series..


that psu will be fine for 4 270's easy


----------



## ccRicers

Wow, Maza went from under 1,000 Satoshi to 10,000 in a day. Looks like another AUR-related pump!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, Maza went from under 1,000 Satoshi to 10,000 in a day. Looks like another AUR-related pump!


Someone silence him!!!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, Maza went from under 1,000 Satoshi to 10,000 in a day. Looks like another AUR-related pump!


Just looked it up.. another ridiculous coin haha..

However... where is the main page.. so i can find a mining client.. I think I need to get in on this before it blows up!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just looked it up.. another ridiculous coin haha..
> 
> However... where is the main page.. so i can find a mining client.. I think I need to get in on this before it blows up!


I guess you were saying Bitcoin was rediculous too then ?



Do you have ASICs ? because you're going to need them to mine Maza, last reported hash was 15TH/s (yes that's terra hashes) and over 1mil difficulty


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Yeah it's a SHA-256 coin isn't it? Who exactly is mining it though.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yeah it's a SHA-256 coin isn't it? Who exactly is mining it though.


No idea but it took some hash away from bitcoin and brought its difficulty down


----------



## korruptedkaos

hey blkdoutgsxr, do you have any info on whats best to mine atm, been off for 4 days & kind of lost my way a bit chasing diff price & new alts.

catching up a little now, but I know your always on top of your game.

PM me if you do


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hey blkdoutgsxr, do you have any info on whats best to mine atm, been off for 4 days & kind of lost my way a bit chasing diff price & new alts.
> 
> catching up a little now, but I know your always on top of your game.
> 
> PM me if you do


Doge looks pretty good

I am actually in between coins right now. I just got off the Rabbit Coin, which turned out to be pretty nice for about a week, now it is dead...


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Doge looks pretty good
> 
> I am actually in between coins right now. I just got off the Rabbit Coin, which turned out to be pretty nice for about a week, now it is dead...


dude, such sad, no wow, much hatred!









Im on the hunt anyway!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I agree and dont deny this. What you mine is up to you But when you are giving speculation in what to invest on such a volatile market peoples money is at stake. Some of us got lucky with BC, aur, mzc but when that luck runs out and the next panda coin comes and people are out hundreds.....


Oh yes, investment is a different story and I agree. I always preface any advice I give with "take at your own risk". BUT what is interesting about investment advice is it has the opposite effect if you give the advice publically... This is the whole idea behind pumps, if you can get a large group of people to buy a coin, the price will rise.. The problem with this pump is it completely screws the last people into the buy and the last people out. This is why it is annoying when people give credit to Wolong... He is doing nothing more than making an announcement a couple days after he buys in cheap in cheap to a coin and dumps into everyone buying.... People praise him while he is ripping people off majorly (the people who make a little money on the pump rejoice, and the people who are stuck with .17 BTC/AUR coins are effed)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> dude, such sad, no wow, much hatred!


I'm being 100% honest when I say that I have no idea what to mine right now... I am on port 7777 at multipool and am not very happy about it, but I have had no time lately to look into coins for mining.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Oh yes, investment is a different story and I agree. I always preface any advice I give with "take at your own risk". BUT what is interesting about investment advice is it has the opposite effect if you give the advice publically... This is the whole idea behind pumps, if you can get a large group of people to buy a coin, the price will rise.. The problem with this pump is it completely screws the last people into the buy and the last people out. This is why it is annoying when people give credit to Wolong... He is doing nothing more than making an announcement a couple days after he buys in cheap in cheap to a coin and dumps into everyone buying.... People praise him while he is ripping people off majorly (the people who make a little money on the pump rejoice, and the people who are stuck with .17 BTC/AUR coins are effed)
> I'm being 100% honest when I say that I have no idea what to mine right now... I am on port 7777 at multipool and am not very happy about it, but I have had no time lately to look into coins for mining.


you know I hate the doge! lol









I thought of jumping on multipool or an autoswitcher but im just looking for something better!

will let you know if I find anything









been on about 50 different pools today looking at diff charts & prices on exchanges etc. ive found a couple ok ones but nothing to rave home about.

maybe things are just stale atm tbh









I need another gravy train to feed my habit


----------



## ccRicers

I just posted something that can be looked at any exchange with MZC and the thread goes haywire! lol

"That coin is one bad mother-"
"SHUT YOUR MOUTH!"
"But I'm just talking about Maza!"


----------



## istudy92

All I know is kittehcoin is the next big jump lol no doubt about it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Okay, something has gone horribly wrong.

My first time trying to boot SGminer and it quits instantly upon launch.

I don't understand, what am I doing wrong? I'm launching it from the bat file but it won't go.









Bat info as follows:
Quote:


> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> sgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u bt address -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 22400


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Okay, something has gone horribly wrong.
> 
> My first time trying to boot SGminer and it quits instantly upon launch.
> 
> I don't understand, what am I doing wrong? I'm launching it from the bat file but it won't go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bat info as follows:


Sgminer doesn't need the --scrypt flag. I found that out the other day lol. I think I put it in there when I gave you the initial config.

And I hope you have your ACTUAL Bitcoin address in the config file as well










And a -p flag. Just use -p x


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Sgminer doesn't need the --scrypt flag. I found that out the other day lol. I think I put it in there when I gave you the initial config.
> 
> And I hope you have your ACTUAL Bitcoin address in the config file as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a -p flag. Just use -p x


Ah okay, added that in.

This is my current code.
Quote:


> sgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM -p x -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 22400


So now it just booted and my gpu is getting surprisngly hot. It hit 72 in like a minute and it keeps going higher.









Do these numbers/hash rates look right with a 7950 boost? It's hovering between 475-500 Kh.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Ah okay, added that in.
> 
> This is my current code.
> So now it just booted and my gpu is getting surprisngly hot. It hit 72 in like a minute and it keeps going higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do these numbers/hash rates look right with a 7950 boost? It's hovering between 475-500 Kh.


Temps look a little on the warm side, I would set a more aggressive fan curve, mining scrypt coins gets the card pretty warm.

As far as everything else goes, it looks correct. Your khash/s is pretty low, you should be getting at least 125+ more. I would mess around with different intensity/thread concurrency until you get there









Good start though! You're getting there!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Temps look a little on the warm side, I would set a more aggressive fan curve, mining scrypt coins gets the card pretty warm.
> 
> As far as everything else goes, it looks correct. Your khash/s is pretty low, you should be getting at least 125+ more. I would mess around with different intensity/thread concurrency until you get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good start though! You're getting there!


I already set the intensity to 20, isn't that the highest it can go?

Is there a way to set a fan profile in AMD Catylst Control Center so that my card automatically goes to 90% fan speed when I launch sgminer ?

I even changed the thread concurrency from 22400 to 24000, 21712, and set it to g - 2 but it didn't help at all.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I already set the intensity to 20, isn't that the highest it can go?
> 
> Is there a way to set a fan profile in AMD Catylst Control Center so that my card automatically goes to 90% fan speed when I launch sgminer ?
> 
> I even changed the thread concurrency from 22400 to 24000, 21712, and set it to g - 2 but it didn't help at all.


The highest intensity isn't always the best hash rate. Try -i 13 -tc [from 8192-21000] using -w 256 and -g 2 for any tc under 18000.









Edit: you can set fan speed in sgminer!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> The highest intensity isn't always the best hash rate. Try -i 13 -tc [from 8192-21000] using -w 256 and -g 2 for any tc under 18000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: you can set fan speed in sgminer!


I tried setting the fan speed in sgminer to 85 but my fans wouldn't ramp up when I opened the program. I had to go to Amd Catalyst Control Center and set them manually.
Also tried using the 8192 number you mentioned but still no improvment in the hashrate.

Looks like this.
Quote:


> sgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM -p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-fan 85


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Did you try out different clocks? My 7950 was at something like 470Kh/s stock, could get it up to 590Kh/s with different settings before finally settling at 1075/1500 and 550-560 Kh/s. Oh and it never liked intensity values higher than 13.


----------



## frickfrock999

I just tried different clocks, 1130/1505 with 2 different thread concurrencies and intensities both 13 and 20.

Still no change in the hashrate.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I just tried different clocks, 1130/1505 with 2 different thread concurrencies and intensities both 13 and 20.
> 
> Still no change in the hashrate.


bring it down to 1500. memory timing changes at 1500, so you only get a 5mghz speed increase where you are, but your timings get considerably looser.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> bring it down to 1500. memory timing changes at 1500, so you only get a 5mghz speed increase where you are, but your timings get considerably looser.


Just changed it to 1500 got a tiny bump but it's still not going up 500.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> bring it down to 1500. memory timing changes at 1500, so you only get a 5mghz speed increase where you are, but your timings get considerably looser.
> 
> 
> 
> Just changed it to 1500 got a tiny bump but it's still not going up 500.
Click to expand...

Have you tried without running any tags at all? let it pick its own numbers?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Have you tried without running any tags at all? let it pick its own numbers?


You mean just leave it blank?

I just tried that and the highest it goes to is about 520 now.

Still not very much.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Have you tried without running any tags at all? let it pick its own numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...

this is what you have now:

Code:



Code:


sgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM -p x -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192 --gpu-fan 85

try it like this:

Code:



Code:


sgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM -p x


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

You should try a few more clock settings... If you have Elpida memory, it will generally have the best hashrate at 1250 or 1500. For core, you should try multiples of 25 to speed the search for the best clock, no point doing it by 5-10mhz at a time. Also, don't discount lower clocks, I had to underclock my 280X to push it above 700Kh/s, as strange as that sounds. So in your place I'd start testing from 900Mhz and up for core and 1250/1500 memory at each step.


----------



## lacrossewacker

in Mintpal, if I create a sell order that's too high, will that sell order just sit quietly and wait until somebody buys it? I just want to create a safety net before I go to bed..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> You should try a few more clock settings... If you have Elpida memory, it will generally have the best hashrate at 1250 or 1500. For core, you should try multiples of 25 to speed the search for the best clock, no point doing it by 5-10mhz at a time. Also, don't discount lower clocks, I had to underclock my 280X to push it above 700Kh/s, as strange as that sounds. So in your place I'd start testing from 900Mhz and up for core and 1250/1500 memory at each step.


clocks got me my sweet spot too. both of my 7970s will do 1200/1800, but the sweet spot for me was 1060/1500 and they both mine at 1081mV

Edit to add off topic-on topic-topic:
I went to microcenter today to pick some stuff up. They only had 2 AMD cards in stock. A 290x for $899 and an open box 290 for $599. This is the same place that I picked up an open box 7970 TF3 for 279.99 not even 4 months ago. Everybody is cashing in on the mining craze some way or another.


----------



## MotO

Man, it's so hard not to sell some BTC when the price starts rising. I have over 1.5 btc that has been sitting around for awhile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> in Mintpal, if I create a sell order that's too high, will that sell order just sit quietly and wait until somebody buys it? I just want to create a safety net before I go to bed..


Any exchange worth it's salt should not have expiring orders. I don't use mintpal but I'm sure the orders don't expire.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So what are you guys mining? I've just been mining at waffle pool, but I hate these auto switching coins. Any new coins that are getting some vibe?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Man, it's so hard not to sell some BTC when the price starts rising. I have over 1.5 btc that has been sitting around for awhile.
> Any exchange worth it's salt should not have expiring orders. I don't use mintpal but I'm sure the orders don't expire.


Speaking of orders, I'm trying to understand how Cryptorush's "queues" work. I set an order to sell at a higher price. A couple hours later the sell price passed that threshold, and then it went back down.

Common sense tells me my order should have been bought as it passed that price, or at least some of it. But my whole order is still open. Haven't even sold anything and "queue" is 3 whatever that means.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Speaking of orders, I'm trying to understand how Cryptorush's "queues" work. I set an order to sell at a higher price. A couple hours later the sell price passed that threshold, and then it went back down.
> 
> Common sense tells me my order should have been bought as it passed that price, or at least some of it. But my whole order is still open. Haven't even sold anything and "queue" is 3 whatever that means.


it means it needs to reach that price 3 times for it to get bought


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> You should try a few more clock settings... If you have Elpida memory, it will generally have the best hashrate at 1250 or 1500. For core, you should try multiples of 25 to speed the search for the best clock, no point doing it by 5-10mhz at a time. Also, don't discount lower clocks, I had to underclock my 280X to push it above 700Kh/s, as strange as that sounds. So in your place I'd start testing from 900Mhz and up for core and 1250/1500 memory at each step.


Do I have to restart Sgminer when I'm changing the clocks in AMD Catalyst control for them to take effect? And do I have to add gpu and memory tags in the .bat file?

Okay. I'll give that a shot. Thanks









*EDIT:*

Stock: 486 hash and 71 temp.

Stock/10% power boost: 500 hash and 77 temp.

1130/1500/No Power Boost= 486 hash and 72 temp.

1050/1500/10% power boost = 561 hash and 83 temp

1150/1250/10% power boost = 525 hash and 81 temp. Little bit of artifacting.

1150/1250/20% power boost = 510 hash and 82 temp. Little bit of artifacting.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> it means it needs to reach that price 3 times for it to get bought


I see. Wow, what are the odds my price had that big of an order. It seemed like a pretty arbitrary number.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> in Mintpal, if I create a sell order that's too high, will that sell order just sit quietly and wait until somebody buys it? I just want to create a safety net before I go to bed..


It will sit until the expired date (which should have one in most cases) I use mintpal I am not sure if there is an option to do so but in general it should not expire.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> it means it needs to reach that price 3 times for it to get bought


That doesn't make any sense.... The order should have filled if the price passed his sell price.


----------



## Roulette Run

To everybody that has been voting to help us get Nutcoin onto Allcrypt.com, we thank you for your help. Allcrypt is now a functioning exchange and I know they'd appreciate any business you might want to throw their way.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.... The order should have filled if the price passed his sell price.


That's what I am thinking, but I ran across this Reddit post:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1xpyoo/warning_cryptorushin_processes_orders_incorrectly/

This explains quite clearly in detail how Cryptorush takes orders. It can only fulfill them if the price matches a bid or ask exactly. So if the price is off even by a few satoshi, if the price isn't in the table it stays there.

For instant selling, this has been no problem for me (have done it several times with Potcoin) but I think I'm moving my business to Mintpal for the other newer coins.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's what I am thinking, but I ran across this Reddit post:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1xpyoo/warning_cryptorushin_processes_orders_incorrectly/
> 
> This explains quite clearly in detail how Cryptorush takes orders. It can only fulfill them if the price matches a bid or ask exactly. So if the price is off even by a few satoshi, if the price isn't in the table it stays there.
> 
> For instant selling, this has been no problem for me (have done it several times with Potcoin) but I think I'm moving my business to Mintpal for the other newer coins.


I made a killing on PotCoin because of this flaw in the system.... It is a major flaw that can be easily exploited and I would stay away from any exchange that can't figure out the simple task of filling an order.


----------



## barkinos98

Guys how do i manage to make sgminer run all 4 cards in one screen?
At the moment i have 4 different folders with each different conf. files but its harder for me to get it to work, all of them :/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys how do i manage to make sgminer run all 4 cards in one screen?
> At the moment i have 4 different folders with each different conf. files but its harder for me to get it to work, all of them :/


Barkinos, man, I think you need to go back to the beginning and really go slow through the steps and start with the basics.

Get all of the cards working with GUIMiner and then work your way up to sgminer. Just my 2 cents.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I tried setting the fan speed in sgminer to 85 but my fans wouldn't ramp up when I opened the program. I had to go to Amd Catalyst Control Center and set them manually.
> Also tried using the 8192 number you mentioned but still no improvment in the hashrate.
> 
> Looks like this.


I'll post this one more time since you dont seem to have seem my response.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Thread concurrency is a multiple of your GPUs shaders, so dont use the 8192 someone else posted as that would be for 7970s or 280xs.
> 
> Instead first delete all your .bins then just run this sgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u bitcoin name -p x by itself. Itll create a bin thatll tell you what thread concurrency is ideal to use for your card as well as some other things.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys how do i manage to make sgminer run all 4 cards in one screen?
> At the moment i have 4 different folders with each different conf. files but its harder for me to get it to work, all of them :/
> 
> 
> 
> Barkinos, man, I think you need to go back to the beginning and really go slow through the steps and start with the basics.
> 
> Get all of the cards working with GUIMiner and then work your way up to sgminer. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

:/
I'm not a failure









but sure man, i'll try


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> :/
> I'm not a failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but sure man, i'll try


Lol I never said you were a failure! Haha I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## barkinos98

Just joking man, I'll try it when i go home








I actually had GUIMiner for a while, but after a certain point it went up to random values such as 99mhash for one card and had to be restarted, cgminer never gave me that issue when i used it but then i saw sgminer which i couldnt use.
any reason why the guiminer goes random?


----------



## nickcnse

Hey guys, hopefully this is the right place to ask my questions seeing as it has to do with mining in general. I have the opportunity to buy a 7990 for $800 OR I could spend the $800 on gtx 750 ti's ($150-$170 each). I think the hashrate would be about the same in the end. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Oh by the way, my miner right now is just running an MSI r7 260x on multipool @ 240kh/s. Thanks for the input everyone!

Edit: Thanks everyone for the quick responses! By the time I could respond it was several pages down the line and felt that I would be responding too slow so I edited my post. I think what I will do is plan on buying an r9 290 for around $400 if I can find it, if not I'll probably shop around a bit more to find a couple of cheap cards and get to the 1000 kh/s mark lol.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Hey guys, hopefully this is the right place to ask my questions seeing as it has to do with mining in general. I have the opportunity to buy a 7990 for $800 OR I could spend the $800 on gtx 750 ti's ($150-$170 each). I think the hashrate would be about the same in the end. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh by the way, my miner right now is just running an MSI r7 260x on multipool @ 240kh/s. Thanks for the input everyone!


I personally think the hashrate would not wind up being the same... although you might get close.

Another way of thinking about it however... if cryptos wind up going bust tomorrow... would you rather have 5-6 GTX750's or one 7990?

The other issue you might have is that running enough 750s to make it worth it... much headache, many risers, such little hash. Now if you'd have said 3 R9 270x's... or a single 290X then maybe not so cut and dried.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I personally think the hashrate would not wind up being the same... although you might get close.
> 
> Another way of thinking about it however... if cryptos wind up going bust tomorrow... would you rather have 5-6 GTX750's or one 7990?
> 
> The other issue you might have is that running enough 750s to make it worth it... much headache, many risers, such little hash. Now if you'd have said 3 R9 270x's... or a single 290X then maybe not so cut and dried.


Personally I'd be patient, hold onto my cash maybe invest in a few coins to make some extra money and wait for the high end maxwells to come out.

I'd rather be stuck with a high end card than either 5 low end cards or 3 mid range cards


----------



## incog

I would just get two R9 270s and mine with those. If it works out; good, if not, you have two fine little GPUs anyway.

Wouldn't be hard to sell them.

EDIT: actually I wouldn't. i would buy two R9 280s the DAY they come out, when their pricing might be somewhat proper. if things work out, good, if not, then you can sell them


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Personally I'd be patient, hold onto my cash maybe invest in a few coins to make some extra money and wait for the high end maxwells to come out.
> 
> *I'd rather be stuck with a high end card than either 5 low end cards or 3 mid range cards*


Yep... that's what I was getting at.







Personally, if you're dropping $800 I'd at least recommend the 290X... the hashrate will be similar (not quite as much perhaps, but at least similar), the power consumption will be quite a bit less... as will the heat. And if you just wind up using it for gaming - then you won't have anything to complain about either.

But yeah, I'm waiting to see what the Maxwells do before even thinking about any more GPUs... I'm actually thinking I need to get rid of a couple of my 7970's while the price is still decent just because I can't see wanting or using two tri-fire rigs... oh dat frame lag!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yep... that's what I was getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if you're dropping $800 I'd at least recommend the 290X... the hashrate will be similar (not quite as much perhaps, but at least similar), the power consumption will be quite a bit less... as will the heat. And if you just wind up using it for gaming - then you won't have anything to complain about either.
> 
> But yeah, I'm waiting to see what the Maxwells do before even thinking about any more GPUs... I'm actually thinking I need to get rid of a couple of my 7970's while the price is still decent just because I can't see wanting or using two tri-fire rigs... oh dat frame lag!


Waiting is the best option, hopefully when the Maxwells come out if they're half as good as people are claiming they'll be then we'll see a paradigm shift towards alot more people using Maxwells and in turn seeing a decline in price of the AMD cards as the balance shifts more 50/50 maybe 60/40 in favour of the new Maxwell design

For you personally Digi it's probably good to sell your cards while they still hold their high value but I wouldn't really advise shelling out over the odds to get an AMD right now while price is stupidly high and especially with maxwell on the horizon

Also if you're getting a 290x why not just get a 290 and flash it to a 290x ? It's cheaper and uses less power, 290x's are pretty redundant in terms of efficiency compared to 290's when it comes to mining


----------



## fleetfeather

GTX 860's will be godmode if NV can get them under 65C at full load


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> You guys can take this with a grain of salt but I have a friend who works for Nvidia and I was talking to him last night about mining. He was telling me that the Maxwell Q3-Q4 offerings from Nvidia will give some spectacular mining performance compared to anything currently offered from either side. He also claims that the power efficiency will be better than anything currently on the market and will be very good for mining as long as they are able to go forward with the 20nm manufacturing for Maxwell and hit no road blocks along the way.
> 
> This seems very exciting for the mining community. If all of this is correct I am definitely going to hold out for a maxwell card when they come out.


I also think that Nvidia will pull off some amazing numbers on the highend Maxwell gpu's when they launch in Q3-Q4. Just looking at 750Ti Khs / Watt it's quite crazy. 45w on a single OC card and pulling 305Kh/s is quite sick. Just to add things up

AMD 7990 - Hash-rate: 1385 Kh/s | Cost: $660 | Kh/watt: 4.6266
AMD R9 290 - Hash-rate: 900 Kh/s | Cost: $400 | Kh/watt: 3
AMD R9 290x - Hash-rate: 880 Kh/s | Cost: $560 | Kh/watt: 2.416
AMD R9 280x - Hash-rate: 725 Kh/s | Cost: $320 | Kh/watt: 2.416
AMD 7970 - Hash-rate: 725 Kh/s | Cost: $350 | Kh/watt: 2.416
AMD R9 270 - Hash-rate: 450 Kh/s | Cost: $180 | Kh/watt: 2.25
AMD 7950 - Hash-rate: 650-700 Kh/s | Cost: $300 | Kh/watt: ~3.25

750Ti - Hash-rate: 305 Kh/s | Cost: $179 | Kh/watt: 6.77

If Nvidia can maintain the hashing performance on the GTX 870 / 880 it will make things quite interesting. My guess is ~1100Kh/s fully optimized GTX880 @ 270w undervolted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Ah okay, added that in.
> 
> This is my current code.
> So now it just booted and my gpu is getting surprisngly hot. It hit 72 in like a minute and it keeps going higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do these numbers/hash rates look right with a 7950 boost? It's hovering between 475-500 Kh.


Im getting ~650Kh/s on my cards:

TC24000, Int:20 1050/1500Mhz


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Waiting is the best option, hopefully when the Maxwells come out if they're half as good as people are claiming they'll be then we'll see a paradigm shift towards alot more people using Maxwells and in turn seeing a decline in price of the AMD cards as the balance shifts more 50/50 maybe 60/40 in favour of the new Maxwell design
> 
> For you personally Digi it's probably good to sell your cards while they still hold their high value but I wouldn't really advise shelling out over the odds to get an AMD right now while price is stupidly high and especially with maxwell on the horizon
> 
> Also if you're getting a 290x why not just get a 290 and flash it to a 290x ? It's cheaper and uses less power, 290x's are pretty redundant in terms of efficiency compared to 290's when it comes to mining


Oh I'm not getting a 290X... that was just for the discussion vs 5-6 750's... I don't need _any_ more GPUs currently... I've got 2 7970's (or 280x's) in all of my rigs - even a couple 6970's still kicking it... but since I always need to actually _use_ one of them at least, I'm thinking of selling 1-2 7970's and either buying a Titan/GTX780 or just waiting until Maxwell release for gaming/work only.







I've always preferred the 'green cards' personally - but ever since early 2010 I've been buying red cards for the dual-use opportunities (mining/gaming).


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh I'm not getting a 290X... that was just for the discussion vs 5-6 750's... I don't need _any_ more GPUs currently... I've got 2 7970's (or 280x's) in all of my rigs - even a couple 6970's still kicking it... but since I always need to actually _use_ one of them at least, I'm thinking of selling 1-2 7970's and either buying a Titan/GTX780 or just waiting until Maxwell release for gaming/work only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always preferred the 'green cards' personally - but ever since early 2010 I've been buying red cards for the dual-use opportunities (mining/gaming).


Oh no I meant in your suggestion to nick of gettng a 290x, a 290 would make more sense over the x but neither really make sense at the moment the way current prices are for the card.

I think if he's patient, plays the markets a little to make some money and waits for maxwell he'll not only be in a better position to decide just what to get because of more variety, the AMD cards will be cheaper, plus he'll have the added experience of knowing how the market works and how to play it himself which imo is more important than mining because you can maximise your income this way by knowing when to sell your mined coins and when to hold

And in other news this sounds pretty big http://www.bloomberg.com/video/blockchain-to-buy-bitcoin-trading-platform-BctAVYdISW2o0rYJTNK_XQ.html


----------



## JMattes

*Are any of you guys using hashcow?*

I started using them roughly 20 hours ago and I have an avg hash rate of 2500k
Right now I have the following amounts;

Unexchanged Balance - 0.00198722
Confirmed Exhchanged Balance - 0.00224726
Current Balance - 0.00166786

According to poolhash, hashcow says that have an avg over .01 btc per mhs lately its been even higher..
So technically shouldnt I have closet to .025 btc after a 24hour period? I know its only been roughly 20 hours.. but I am only at .005 right now if you add everything up..

Anyone know? I dont like wasting time especially when there is other things to mine that could be just as profitable..


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> *Are any of you guys using hashcow?*
> 
> I started using them roughly 20 hours ago and I have an avg hash rate of 2500k
> Right now I have the following amounts;
> 
> Unexchanged Balance - 0.00198722
> Confirmed Exhchanged Balance - 0.00224726
> Current Balance - 0.00166786
> 
> According to poolhash, hashcow says that have an avg over .01 btc per mhs lately its been even higher..
> So technically shouldnt I have closet to .025 btc after a 24hour period? I know its only been roughly 20 hours.. but I am only at .005 right now if you add everything up..
> 
> Anyone know? I dont like wasting time especially when there is other things to mine that could be just as profitable..


Have you tried CleverMining? I've use Trademybit, Middlecoin, Hashcows and Clevermining and I've been happiest with Clevermining.

I had the same problem with Hashcows, 2 days of mining and only a couple dollars to show for it with 1MH/s of power, after I saw that I left and haven't been back.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I'll post this one more time since you dont seem to have seem my response.


I tried that method but the results weren't that clear to me.

@ZaknafeinGR @Jeffinslaw

Anyhow, here are my results from testing all night. The "best numbers." I tried tons of intensities, thread concurrencies, and other settings but no dice.

And once again, they're all terrible.









*Stock:* 486 hash and 71 temp.

*Stock/10% power boost:* 500 hash and 77 temp.

*1130/1500/No Power Boost:* 486 hash and 72 temp.
*
1050/1500/10% power boost :* 561 hash and 83 temp

*1150/1250/10% power boost :* 525 hash and 81 temp. Little bit of artifacting.

*1150/1250/20% power boost* = 510 hash and 82 temp. Little bit of artifacting.

I have to ramp this card up to it's limit and sky high temps and even THEN I still get nothing.


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody seen this board:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8B_WS/


I can snag one super cheap, but if i cant use a 3570k and game on it, it is worthless to me.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody seen this board:
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8B_WS/
> 
> 
> I can snag one super cheap, but if i cant use a 3570k and game on it, it is worthless to me.


http://www.asus.com/support/CPU/1/39/P8B_WS/

So hard true?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody seen this board:
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8B_WS/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can snag one super cheap, but if i cant use a 3570k and game on it, it is worthless to me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/support/CPU/1/39/P8B_WS/
> 
> So hard true?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I should have clarified, This is what I am asking about: needing sandy chip for BIOS update to support Ivy


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Have you tried CleverMining? I've use Trademybit, Middlecoin, Hashcows and Clevermining and I've been happiest with Clevermining.
> 
> I had the same problem with Hashcows, 2 days of mining and only a couple dollars to show for it with 1MH/s of power, after I saw that I left and haven't been back.


I didnt go with them as they showed poor results.. but I even there poor results are better than what I am getting.. How can they say .01 btc on avg per 1mhs and I get no where near that..
How is there not hundreds of people complaining?

What are you getting on clevermining?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How much is that P8B WS going to cost you? It's $300 on newegg Canada, at that price might as well get a Z87 OC.


----------



## barkinos98

Guys anyone know why GUIMiner goes random and states me a random value and shuts down my mining?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What are you getting on clevermining?




Its not quite fair to look at my stats, as I often take several hour long breaks to game, and my first day mining I only mined for 2 hours. All that considered, the payouts to work done has been plenty sufficient for me compared to middlecoin. That is a pair of 7970s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How much is that P8B WS going to cost you? It's $300 on newegg Canada, at that price might as well get a Z87 OC.


$97.00


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sorry, I should have clarified, This is what I am asking about: needing sandy chip for BIOS update to support Ivy


It may work,it may not. Who knows. You could always ask the retailer or seller to manually upgrade it or to say you the BIOS version.


----------



## GoLDii3

double post,sry.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I tried that method but the results weren't that clear to me.
> 
> @ZaknafeinGR @Jeffinslaw
> 
> Anyhow, here are my results from testing all night. The "best numbers." I tried tons of intensities, thread concurrencies, and other settings but no dice.
> 
> And once again, they're all terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stock:* 486 hash and 71 temp.
> 
> *Stock/10% power boost:* 500 hash and 77 temp.
> 
> *1130/1500/No Power Boost:* 486 hash and 72 temp.
> *
> 1050/1500/10% power boost :* 561 hash and 83 temp
> 
> *1150/1250/10% power boost :* 525 hash and 81 temp. Little bit of artifacting.
> 
> *1150/1250/20% power boost* = 510 hash and 82 temp. Little bit of artifacting.
> 
> I have to ramp this card up to it's limit and sky high temps and even THEN I still get nothing.


put your clocks @ 1000/1500

what card is it a 7970/280x?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I tried that method but the results weren't that clear to me.
> 
> @ZaknafeinGR @Jeffinslaw
> 
> Anyhow, here are my results from testing all night. The "best numbers." I tried tons of intensities, thread concurrencies, and other settings but no dice.
> 
> And once again, they're all terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stock:* 486 hash and 71 temp.
> 
> *Stock/10% power boost:* 500 hash and 77 temp.
> 
> *1130/1500/No Power Boost:* 486 hash and 72 temp.
> *
> 1050/1500/10% power boost :* 561 hash and 83 temp
> 
> *1150/1250/10% power boost :* 525 hash and 81 temp. Little bit of artifacting.
> 
> *1150/1250/20% power boost* = 510 hash and 82 temp. Little bit of artifacting.
> 
> I have to ramp this card up to it's limit and sky high temps and even THEN I still get nothing.


You might have to flash with another bios. I had a few problems with the stock bios on my 7950's, then i flashed them with this bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131784/gigabyte-hd7950-3072-121024.html

after that TC 24000, Int:20 , 1080/1500 @ 1.090v gives 650-660Kh/s

Please note that flashing a bios that is not made for the card might cause problems. If you have other cards that you can use as primary adapter in case the flash goes bad i can't see any harm in trying. Just keep a backup of your stock bios in case you need to flash it again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> It may work,it may not. Who knows. You could always ask the retailer or seller to manually upgrade it or to say you the BIOS version.
> 
> Ask the retailer the bios version. They always have a sticker outside the box with bios version,or atleast i think so.


Good looking out, I am will check the BIOS page to see which revision they introduced IVY support, and then check the box at microcenter.

It just seems too good to be true that a (open box) quad fire-ivy bridge board could only run me 97.00. It would open up allot of room to add more GPUs as funds become available, and I really hate my ASRock ex4 with its bad CPU voltage readings and busted Audio chip.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Have you tried CleverMining? I've use Trademybit, Middlecoin, Hashcows and Clevermining and I've been happiest with Clevermining.
> 
> I had the same problem with Hashcows, 2 days of mining and only a couple dollars to show for it with 1MH/s of power, after I saw that I left and haven't been back.


Yeah, but my God. Cleverminer is returning .00645 per MH. I don't even know what to do.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> You might have to flash with another bios. I had a few problems with the stock bios on my 7950's, then i flashed them with this bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131784/gigabyte-hd7950-3072-121024.html
> 
> after that TC 24000, Int:20 , 1080/1500 @ 1.090v gives 650-660Kh/s
> 
> Please note that flashing a bios that is not made for the card might cause problems. If you have other cards that you can use as primary adapter in case the flash goes bad i can't see any harm in trying. Just keep a backup of your stock bios in case you need to flash it again.


Do you think my graphics drivers might have something to do with it?

I'm currently on the 13.4's, should I try another set?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys anyone know why GUIMiner goes random and states me a random value and shuts down my mining?


please someone answer this







I'm having the same problem


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys anyone know why GUIMiner goes random and states me a random value and shuts down my mining?
> 
> 
> 
> please someone answer this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem
Click to expand...

I am afraid I cant help with that. The best suggestion I have is to move using CGMiner, either an early release before they removed GPU support, or try a kalroth version. GUIminer leaves allot to be desired for troubleshooting and adjusting, it's only redeeming quality is being easy on the eyes.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Do you think my graphics drivers might have something to do with it?
> 
> I'm currently on the 13.4's, should I try another set?


A lot of ppl was complaining about lower hashing on the last AMD Cat, but that was mainly 14.2 Beta, i'm using 13.12 with the results posted.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Yeah, but my God. Cleverminer is returning .00645 per MH. I don't even know what to do.


Well thats better than what I got with my 2.5m/hash on hashcows.. I only got .00669 total in roughly the last 22 hours..

I went back to mining coins directly.. I dont know what these guys are up too, but seems like a scam to me...
I will need to research it on Bitcointalk to see if anyone else is in the same boat or if I am missing something..

Another day wasted.. wow last 4 days have been some real bad luck on my end.. with BTC on the rise again it seems all the alt coins I was mining are on a downward trend..


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> You might have to flash with another bios. I had a few problems with the stock bios on my 7950's, then i flashed them with this bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131784/gigabyte-hd7950-3072-121024.html
> 
> after that TC 24000, Int:20 , 1080/1500 @ 1.090v gives 650-660Kh/s
> 
> Please note that flashing a bios that is not made for the card might cause problems. If you have other cards that you can use as primary adapter in case the flash goes bad i can't see any harm in trying. Just keep a backup of your stock bios in case you need to flash it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think my graphics drivers might have something to do with it?
> 
> I'm currently on the 13.4's, should I try another set?
Click to expand...

i

use 13.11 beta9.5 for best performance


----------



## fleetfeather

who told you guys to mine on the multipools lol?


----------



## CravinR1

I game frequently on a 280x or 7950. Turn the 7950 down to i13 or the 280x off since its g2


----------



## CravinR1

I have no monitor and my 4 GPU mine fine


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> A lot of ppl was complaining about lower hashing on the last AMD Cat, but that was mainly 14.2 Beta, i'm using 13.12 with the results posted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i
> 
> use 13.11 beta9.5 for best performance


Okay, I'll look into that.

What method do you use when installing new drivers?

Do you just install them right over the old ones or do you take other steps?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Okay, I'll look into that.
> 
> What method do you use when installing new drivers?
> 
> Do you just install them right over the old ones or do you take other steps?


What graphichs have you got? Post your cgminer .bat or .config settings.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> who told you guys to mine on the multipools lol?


Its been mentioned by several members that they use waffle or hashcow.. so looking at the posted numbers I thought it was more profitable than the coins I was mining..
It wasnt until I had the numbers from the first 24hours that I found out myself who much of a scam it really is..

For those of you mining on these pools I would take a hard look at what you actually are getting as my numbers are no where close to what I should be getting according to them..

I am not hating on the pools are I think its a great idea.. I am just looking out for our fellow miners as I should of gotten close to .025 in the last 24 hours.. instead I got .006 and my miners were up the entire time at 100%


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Okay, I'll look into that.
> 
> What method do you use when installing new drivers?
> 
> Do you just install them right over the old ones or do you take other steps?


I try to clean it most of the time (see: http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-properly-uninstall-ati-amd-software-drivers-for-graphics-cards)

I would try 13.11 Beta 9.5 if you're going to try drives. In my case the difference between most of the drivers i tried back in January was only 1-10 Kh/s at most so i just opted to stick with one that had worked for me.

I would put my money in bios issues rather then drivers issues (see my post further up)
What card do you have? all i can see is 7950 Boost. (What brand, cooler, Rev and so on?)


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I try to clean it most of the time (see: http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-properly-uninstall-ati-amd-software-drivers-for-graphics-cards)
> 
> I would try 13.11 Beta 9.5 if you're going to try drives. In my case the difference between most of the drivers i tried back in January was only 1-10 Kh/s at most so i just opted to stick with one that had worked for me.
> 
> I would put my money in bios issues rather then drivers issues (see my post further up)
> What card do you have? all i can see is 7950 Boost. (What brand, cooler, Rev and so on?)


This is my card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161420


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> This is my card.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161420


Ivan had a couple of those IIRC and he was maxing out @ 570'ish so i would think you'll need flash another bios to the card.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> This is my card.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161420


try that bios

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2XVfIhkHZlfdHQ1bExYVWpRVmc&usp=drive_web&tid=0B2XVfIhkHZlfcVR0QzhlQlhJYTA

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=16623.0


----------



## CravinR1

I used vbe7 and atiflash to lower the vcore on my sapphire flex 7950 to 1.1v 1100/1500 and I get 620 khs on them with stock bios


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ivan had a couple of those IIRC and he was maxing out @ 570'ish so i would think you'll need flash another bios to the card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> try that bios
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2XVfIhkHZlfdHQ1bExYVWpRVmc&usp=drive_web&tid=0B2XVfIhkHZlfcVR0QzhlQlhJYTA
> 
> https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=16623.0


Yeah, it''s looking like that might be the only solution now.

It does seem a bit risky, but I guess I don't really have a choice.

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, it''s looking like that might be the only solution now.
> 
> It does seem a bit risky, but I guess I don't really have a choice.
> 
> Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


just backup your bios, cross ref to make sure its compatible.

flash & enjoy









put your clocks @ 1000/1500 too


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> who told you guys to mine on the multipools lol?
> 
> 
> 
> Its been mentioned by several members that they use waffle or hashcow.. so looking at the posted numbers I thought it was more profitable than the coins I was mining..
> It wasnt until I had the numbers from the first 24hours that I found out myself who much of a scam it really is..
> 
> For those of you mining on these pools I would take a hard look at what you actually are getting as my numbers are no where close to what I should be getting according to them..
> 
> I am not hating on the pools are I think its a great idea.. I am just looking out for our fellow miners as I should of gotten close to .025 in the last 24 hours.. instead I got .006 and my miners were up the entire time at 100%
Click to expand...

I noticed the same thing on one of those sites. I was mining with 1.6mhs and could not hit the advertised .01. Not sure if it was a bad day or what. Most of them will post what they did for that day. I know clever and trademybit do.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I tried that method but the results weren't that clear to me.
> 
> @ZaknafeinGR @Jeffinslaw
> 
> Anyhow, here are my results from testing all night. The "best numbers." I tried tons of intensities, thread concurrencies, and other settings but no dice.
> 
> And once again, they're all terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stock:* 486 hash and 71 temp.
> 
> *Stock/10% power boost:* 500 hash and 77 temp.
> 
> *1130/1500/No Power Boost:* 486 hash and 72 temp.
> *
> 1050/1500/10% power boost :* 561 hash and 83 temp
> 
> *1150/1250/10% power boost :* 525 hash and 81 temp. Little bit of artifacting.
> 
> *1150/1250/20% power boost* = 510 hash and 82 temp. Little bit of artifacting.
> 
> I have to ramp this card up to it's limit and sky high temps and even THEN I still get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to flash with another bios. I had a few problems with the stock bios on my 7950's, then i flashed them with this bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131784/gigabyte-hd7950-3072-121024.html
> 
> after that TC 24000, Int:20 , 1080/1500 @ 1.090v gives 650-660Kh/s
> 
> Please note that flashing a bios that is not made for the card might cause problems. If you have other cards that you can use as primary adapter in case the flash goes bad i can't see any harm in trying. Just keep a backup of your stock bios in case you need to flash it again.
Click to expand...

Do you have a guide on how to flash a bios?
I'm getting very low results on mine as well, thought i can flash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys anyone know why GUIMiner goes random and states me a random value and shuts down my mining?
> 
> 
> 
> please someone answer this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid I cant help with that. The best suggestion I have is to move using CGMiner, either an early release before they removed GPU support, or try a kalroth version. GUIminer leaves allot to be desired for troubleshooting and adjusting, it's only redeeming quality is being easy on the eyes.
Click to expand...

:/
Oh well, back to cgminer then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I used vbe7 and atiflash to lower the vcore on my sapphire flex 7950 to 1.1v 1100/1500 and I get 620 khs on them with stock bios


completely unrelated but thanks for saying what you used








also do you know how to flash the bios on the second cart on the 7970 pcb ones? I dont want to mess anything :/


----------



## Playapplepie

Anyone running an XFX 280X? If so, what have been the optimal clocks for you?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Do you have a guide on how to flash a bios?
> I'm getting very low results on mine as well, thought i can flash.
> :/
> Oh well, back to cgminer then.
> completely unrelated but thanks for saying what you used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also do you know how to flash the bios on the second cart on the 7970 pcb ones? I dont want to mess anything :/


http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Anyone running an XFX 280X? If so, what have been the optimal clocks for you?


yep 1040/1500 on scrypt others just 1000/1500

tell me what model you have like TDBD or TDFD & ill give you the stilt bios aswell


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yep 1040/1500 on scrypt others just 1000/1500
> 
> tell me what model you have like TDBD or TDFD & ill give you the stilt bios aswell


*TDBD model. Right now I am running with 1020/1500, so we aren't too far off. Are you doing any undervolting at all?*


----------



## lightsout

Wow mutlipools really are in the tank. Middlecoin got .004 lol.


----------



## korruptedkaos

no I don't ever really undervolt. just leave them at stock for stability

here is the bios for TDBD model though

XFX_797A-3DF-GD5_130305_AGR.zip 268k .zip file


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> no I don't ever really undervolt. just leave them at stock for stability
> 
> here is the bios for TDBD model though
> 
> XFX_797A-3DF-GD5_130305_AGR.zip 268k .zip file


What do I do, run the ATI flash? What risks are associated with this?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> aaaaand clevermining is tanking...where do I/we go from here?
> 
> EDIT: How much does everyone trust coinbase? It seems like they want an awful lot of information to transfer BTC to USD. Couldn't they just use paypal? I really don't feel comfortable giving them all my banking info.


I think it makes them more trustworthy to require so much info. It's not like some shady international exchange that requires very minimal information, but still ties to your bank or requires a credit card. They are based out of California, so they must have some accountability as well. Paypal for example requires the same type of info to connect your account to your bank, CC, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I just tried different clocks, 1130/1505 with 2 different thread concurrencies and intensities both 13 and 20.
> 
> Still no change in the hashrate.


I was going to suggest you delete your bin files after making changes, since you said there was no changes, but then later you were getting some movement so that probably isn't the issue. Did you already try CGminer?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Have you tried CleverMining? I've use Trademybit, Middlecoin, Hashcows and Clevermining and I've been happiest with Clevermining.
> 
> I had the same problem with Hashcows, 2 days of mining and only a couple dollars to show for it with 1MH/s of power, after I saw that I left and haven't been back.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but my God. Cleverminer is returning .00645 per MH. I don't even know what to do.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I read in here that all of those multipools were getting in that range now because BTC price went back up. It was explained that the pools were getting .01 before when BTC was low, at $400-500, now that BTC is up near $700, those pools were averaging around .007/MH/day but since BTC is worth more, they were actually bringing in roughly the same amount of $$, slightly less though.

They may not be the best option at the moment though, definitely worth tracking your stats if you are using one of them.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What do I do, run the ATI flash? What risks are associated with this?


dump your bios with gpu-z for backup
open vbe7 & crossref mem, voltage controller etc

run atiwinflash with admin privies & update with stilts if it matches your card

VBE7.0.0.7b.zip 550k .zip file


there is a risk? but minimal.

download just atiflash if you want to do it through Dos & a usb stick.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I was going to suggest you delete your bin files after making changes, since you said there was no changes, but then later you were getting some movement so that probably isn't the issue. Did you already try CGminer?
> .


Yeah, same issue.

Has anybody ever thought of buying one of these? Seems like they'd be AMAZING for multipool mining.

It costs about the same as a decent mining GPU. Why not get this rig instead of that one card?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, same issue.
> 
> Has anybody ever thought of buying one of these? Seems like they'd be AMAZING for multipool mining.
> 
> It costs about the same as a decent mining GPU. Why not get this rig instead of that one card?


But that's ASIC which isn't compatible with scrypt mining, correct?

Otherwise everyone would be investing in scrypt ASIC over GPUs currently.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> But that's ASIC which isn't compatible with scrypt mining, correct?
> 
> Otherwise everyone would be investing in scrypt ASIC over GPUs currently.


You can't use ASICs in multipools?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You can't use ASICs in multipools?


The multipools are mining scrypt coins so logically I would think no.


----------



## frickfrock999

So what would you use that machine to mine for?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

only bitcoins which would make you about as much as mining scrypt coins right now as far as profit is concerned, rendering buying that machine pointless.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh I see. That's interesting.

Just found an ASIC Miner that can mine both Litecoins and Bitcoins. It barely uses any power and gets okay hashes.

Looks interesting


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh I see. That's interesting.
> 
> Just found an ASIC Miner that can mine both Litecoins and Bitcoins. It barely uses any power and it gets pretty decent hashes.
> 
> It looks interesting


You have to realize that the hash to price ratio in scrypt mining is not indicative of BTC or LTC mining. The first text in red in the OP says it all.









It's been said before but there is a reason you see these massive server farms of GPUs much more often then you see a server farm of ASIC miners.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You have to realize that the hash to price ratio in scrypt mining is not indicative of BTC or LTC mining. The first text in red in the OP says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been said before but there is a reason you see these massive server farms of GPUs much more often then you see a server farm of ASIC miners.


But couldn't you save a *LOT* of power by using a couple of those USB miners as opposed to a watt-hungry GPU?

Ergo, saving more money in the process or at least recouping your losses faster?

Say if we're talking for the average joe and not some server farm.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> But that's ASIC which isn't compatible with scrypt mining, correct?
> 
> Otherwise everyone would be investing in scrypt ASIC over GPUs currently.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't use ASICs in multipools?
Click to expand...

Coinex has a SHA multipool, i would assume it would work for it








It might be the only one out there, however.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You have to realize that the hash to price ratio in scrypt mining is not indicative of BTC or LTC mining. The first text in red in the OP says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been said before but there is a reason you see these massive server farms of GPUs much more often then you see a server farm of ASIC miners.
> 
> 
> 
> But couldn't you save a *LOT* of power by using a couple of those USB miners as opposed to a watt-hungry GPU?
> 
> Ergo, saving more money in the process or at least recouping your losses faster?
> 
> Say if we're talking for the average joe and not some server farm.
Click to expand...

You would use less power mining BTC on USB miners if we look at number or usbs=number of GPUs, but your payout would only be fractional compared to mining scypt/Alternative coins on GPUs and trading to BTC. The ROI on USB miners is essentially the lifespan of the usb device, there is a chance you will never earn your money back. The ROI on GPUs is months, not years, it might take a while, but you will turn a profit. As of RIGHT NOW, there are no ASIC devices for scrypt. There have been rumors, but there are none available on the market, and likely will be as useless as the sha256 ASICs when they do arrive.

Edit: This thread moves fast, I missed your dual miner post. 60k/h for 92 bucks? lets say you buy 10x, that is 600kh for 920 bucks, now that 290x is available for MSRP again, you could almost buy 2 and have almost 3x hashing power. The wattage? Yeah, oh well, are we trying to make money now? or some time next year? The way we mine goes through changes pretty fast, I would rather be sitting on gaming hardware than job specific hardware that may or may not be viable in a few months. Also, never be the first...read up on first run BTC USB miners and the poo storm that was.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> But couldn't you save a *LOT* of power by using a couple of those USB miners as opposed to a watt-hungry GPU?
> 
> Ergo, saving more money in the process or at least recouping your losses faster?
> 
> Say if we're talking for the average joe and not some server farm.


the cost of them dual asics vs gpu's is double the cost for the same hashing power as gpu's!

the ROI is longer & well time counts for a lot in mining with diff rising.

there is also resale value to consider & coins like sha 3 scrypt j & nfactor coins


----------



## Minusorange

To all you guys moaning you're getting less than 0.01 on multipools have you considered signing up to betarigs and hiring out your rigs, you can get upwards of 0.03 per mh a day depending on coin launches and demand vs supply


----------



## lightsout

Didn't realize you could rent your own rig out. Sounds a little sketchy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> To all you guys moaning you're getting less than 0.01 on multipools have you considered signing up to betarigs and hiring out your rigs, you can get upwards of 0.03 per mh a day depending on coin launches and demand vs supply


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Didn't realize you could rent your own rig out. Sounds a little sketchy.


It's all above board, you basically set a price for how much you want per mh/day and then people arrange to rent it, pay you the money and then it mines for them at a pool. I guess the buyer sends you the details of the pool and such, you input it and then it mines, they get their coins, you get your bitcoin it's win/win I've considered renting a few rigs myself for some of the coin launches but they've always been rented out already


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> To all you guys moaning you're getting less than 0.01 on multipools have you considered signing up to betarigs and hiring out your rigs, you can get upwards of 0.03 per mh a day depending on coin launches and demand vs supply


I'm a little curious why someone would pay you .03BTC/Mhash/day when they would most likely not be making that on whatever they tell you to mine.... Interesting concept, but either you are losing out or they are during every transaction.

Edit: I guess coin launches make sense if you do not want to have any risk.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm a little curious why someone would pay you .03BTC/Mhash/day when they would most likely not be making that on whatever they tell you to mine.... Interesting concept, but either you are losing out or they are during every transaction.
> 
> Edit: I guess coin launches make sense if you do not want to have any risk.


Coin launches, you can make some big money if you get in early on a launch and the coin gets pumped.

If I'd sold my blackcoin when it was at 2k I could have made around 0.09 for 860kh//day on one day


----------



## dmfree88

IT JUST GOT REAL!!!

I am working hard to get nutcoin on this list!

https://www.cryptsy.com/coinvotes/

(he says no more tweets to @cryptsy about adding new coins.. i suggest tweeting him until he puts us on the list







)

I appreciate everyone here who has put in some dedication towards nut and we still need your help!

Check it out guys if we hit it hard and fast we could easily be a part of cryptsy! I am currently talking with CryptsyKen about adding us to the voting list. I will immedietly drop some BTC into the vote (not much but ill do what i can). So we can push past all the lower 0-10 voters.

YOU ONLY GET ONE VOTE PER ACCOUNT PER COIN! (unless you pay of course, cryptsy had to get a piece of this pay-per-vote bullcrap)

This is huge! We will have to spread the word and make sure people want nutcoin on the exchange. They dont have to pick a specific coin they get one vote per coin. We just have to make sure they remember nutcoin and give nutcoin one aswell.

If you have been saving cryptsy points forever now is finally the time to spend em! 1 cryptsy point = 5 votes. This is also huge as alot of people dont have cryptsypoints or trade them as they get em. You should expect a rise in cryptsypoint prices aswell if your a day-trader nows the time to buy.

THIS IS NOT A DRILL! TIME TO GATHER ALL FORCES AND MAKE SURE WE STRIKE EARLY! THE TIME OF NUT HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## arcade9

its time to buy all the NUTS you can!!!!!!!!!!

1 NUT 1 DOLLAR IS AROUND THE CORNER!! DO NOT MISS THE TRAIN!!









expect prices of nutcoin to skyrocket now!! buy all the nutcoins now!!









NUTLAW GONNA BE REAL NOW!!!!

AWWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## barkinos98

I looked over my wallets in the windows rig
turns out i had 660k kittehcoins and 1.4m fedora coins, alongside with 20k coye's. i feel richer already


----------



## Roulette Run

I would encourage all of our Nutcoin supporters to make some sort of showing by posting a sale order on Allcrypt.com, we worked hard to get them to add us, now we need to show them that we had a reason for wanting to be added. I'm not asking anybody to dump their coins, because I deposited and listed 500k at the current highest price. Allcrypt is also giving referral bonuses if you refer a user to their site. Even a 500 coin listing would be nice. Now we just need to get people interested.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> IT JUST GOT REAL!!!
> 
> I am working hard to get nutcoin on this list!
> 
> https://www.cryptsy.com/coinvotes/
> 
> (he says no more tweets to @cryptsy about adding new coins.. i suggest tweeting him until he puts us on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I appreciate everyone here who has put in some dedication towards nut and we still need your help!
> 
> Check it out guys if we hit it hard and fast we could easily be a part of cryptsy! I am currently talking with CryptsyKen about adding us to the voting list. I will immedietly drop some BTC into the vote (not much but ill do what i can). So we can push past all the lower 0-10 voters.
> 
> YOU ONLY GET ONE VOTE PER ACCOUNT PER COIN! (unless you pay of course, cryptsy had to get a piece of this pay-per-vote bullcrap)
> 
> This is huge! We will have to spread the word and make sure people want nutcoin on the exchange. They dont have to pick a specific coin they get one vote per coin. We just have to make sure they remember nutcoin and give nutcoin one aswell.
> 
> If you have been saving cryptsy points forever now is finally the time to spend em! 1 cryptsy point = 5 votes. This is also huge as alot of people dont have cryptsypoints or trade them as they get em. You should expect a rise in cryptsypoint prices aswell if your a day-trader nows the time to buy.
> 
> THIS IS NOT A DRILL! TIME TO GATHER ALL FORCES AND MAKE SURE WE STRIKE EARLY! THE TIME OF NUT HAS ARRIVED!


i suggest NOT to keep tweeting......because ive been informed by vern that they are currently being disregarded


----------



## korruptedkaos

haha that allcrypt exchange isn't even working, keeps like reloading or something?

not a good sign really


----------



## thrgk

nvm found it.

anywhere to trade DOGE for NUT? dont even see a way to buy or sell NUT


----------



## legoman786

Switched over to Clever last night... I put in my address to check up on it... Nothing found. Erm... what?

It's most likely a typo that I grossly overlooked. :\

Can't check it until I get home.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Switched over to Clever last night... I put in my address to check up on it... Nothing found. Erm... what?
> 
> It's most likely a typo that I grossly overlooked. :\
> 
> Can't check it until I get home.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=448649.0

Go there and message Terk with the details, he is real good about getting stuff straightened out in a timely manner.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=448649.0
> 
> Go there and message Terk with the details, he is real good about getting stuff straightened out in a timely manner.


Thank you, kindly.







I'll do that when I get home.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I would encourage all of our Nutcoin supporters to make some sort of showing by posting a sale order on Allcrypt.com, we worked hard to get them to add us, now we need to show them that we had a reason for wanting to be added. I'm not asking anybody to dump their coins, because I deposited and listed 500k at the current highest price. Allcrypt is also giving referral bonuses if you refer a user to their site. Even a 500 coin listing would be nice. Now we just need to get people interested.


I've made a personal offer of 1,000,000 Nutcoins for the first person that develops a working retail or gaming site accepting Nutcoin. When I posted that information on the official Nutcoin thread, I had some others wanting to join in. In response to that I have created a Nutcoin Bounty wallet to give the entire contents of to whoever is the first to produce such a site. Anybody interested in this should visit the official Nutcoin thread @ https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.new#new for more information.


----------



## frickfrock999

Weird question.

If I want to mine with cleverming on another computer, do I have to install a Bitcoin wallet on the new computer as well?

Or can I just drop my sgminer folder on it, run a generic bat file, and be good to go?

Generic I mean, like this:

Code:



Code:


sgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM -p x

And can I have more than 1 comp mining for me on one address?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Weird question.
> 
> If I want to mine with cleverming on another computer, do I have to install a Bitcoin wallet on the new computer as well?
> 
> Or can I just drop my sgminer folder on it, run a generic bat file, and be good to go?


As long as your username is a valid payout address, clevermining will pay out to that specific address regardless of computer/wallet. Only the address' owning wallet can receive the payment.

EDIT:
Case and point, I keep all my important wallets on my macbook pro which has an automatic time machine backup. my two windows miners are all pointed to an address generated by that macbook's Bitcoin wallet.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> As long as your username is the valid payout address, clevermining will pay out to that specific address. any computer/wallet will receive bitcoins belong to that address.


So I don't have to download the Bitcoin wallet and load the whole blockchain in order for my mining to work?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> So I don't have to download the Bitcoin wallet and load the whole blockchain in order for my mining to work?


No, but if you want to be able to store your coins in any remotely secure place, you'll want some sort of local wallet.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No, but if you want to be able to store your coins in any remotely secure place, you'll want some sort of local wallet.


Okay, and the above generic bat code should work with any AMD gpu, correct?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No, but if you want to be able to store your coins in any remotely secure place, you'll want some sort of local wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, and the above generic bat code should work with any AMD gpu, correct?
Click to expand...

You will probably get crappy hash numbers but it should run yes.


----------



## frickfrock999

What about cudaminer, could I use that same generic code and just replace sgminer.exe with cudaminer.exe?

Would that also work on any Nvidia machine I put it on?

Like this:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM -p x


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What about cudaminer, could I use that same generic code and just replace sgminer.exe with cudaminer.exe?
> 
> Would that also work on any Nvidia machine I put it on?
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM -p x


which coin are you trying to mine


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> As long as your username is a valid payout address, clevermining will pay out to that specific address regardless of computer/wallet. Only the address' owning wallet can receive the payment.
> 
> EDIT:
> Case and point, I keep all my important wallets on my macbook pro which has an automatic time machine backup. my two windows miners are all pointed to an address generated by that macbook's Bitcoin wallet.


I'm not entire sure how Clever Mining would handle the situation but I know of people who mistyped their address in middlecoin and didn't get a payout. They had to contact the pool owner to get a manual deposit. These multipools are not designed to store and hold your coins. AFAIK they only send coins to the address when they do otherwise they try to send it to an invalid address and it messes up the system.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What about cudaminer, could I use that same generic code and just replace sgminer.exe with cudaminer.exe?
> 
> Would that also work on any Nvidia machine I put it on?
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [S]setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1[/S]
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM -p x


setx GPU is only needed for AMD cards. Here's what I'm running with.

*cudaminer.exe* -d 1 -i 0 -C 1 *-l T12x20 -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -O 1MNWWYXjLPRR2qbs28SvrR7rEFpc6xewFq:d=256*

The bolded is the absolute necessary parts. the password, in my case "d=256", can be anything but was a carry over from wafflepool.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> setx GPU is only needed for AMD cards. Here's what I'm running with.
> 
> *cudaminer.exe* -d 1 -i 0 -C 1 *-l T12x20 -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -O 1MNWWYXjLPRR2qbs28SvrR7rEFpc6xewFq:d=256*
> 
> The bolded is the absolute necessary parts. the password, in my case "d=256", can be anything but was a carry over from wafflepool.


Right, so I adjusted my generic config like yours.

How is this? This should pretty much run on any Nvidia rig right? And I just drop the bat in the Cudaminer X64 directory and launch it?

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -d 0 -H 1 -i 1 -l auto -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM -p x


----------



## thrgk

If I have some BTC, an I send it directly to buy another type of coin(since the exchange the BTC is in doesnt sell that coin) or is it safest to deposit into my BTC wallet, then send to the other exchange? only reason I ask is the BTC wallet takes forever to sync


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If I have some BTC, an I send it directly to buy another type of coin(since the exchange the BTC is in doesnt sell that coin) or is it safest to deposit into my BTC wallet, then send to the other exchange? only reason I ask is the BTC wallet takes forever to sync


use multibit wallet


----------



## dathaeus

Hey guys.... out of nowhere today, my cgminer in BOTH BAMT and Win7 is crashing. My BAMT wont start at all so I can remote access it, and my Win7 version just comes up for a millisecond and disappears. I have had zero (zero hw, zero sw) changes to my PC except for a malwarebytes full scan, so I am confused beyond belief. They are both plugged directly into my ASUS RT-N13U, so I figured, only that can be the issue then, since thats the only commonality. So I plug my Win directly to my modem, still same problem. FYI, all my other internet stuff is working 100%.

I also tried a clean cgminer, i.e., no config file, but just right in the bat file settings, still same thing. I tried 3.7.3, 3.5, different pools, 3 different coins.

The only thing I can think of now is trying to put in that command line, I forgot what is was, that you put in the bat file so it freezes the screen and then maybe I can at least read the error if it states one. Can someone please send me that.........

Anyone else ever get a problem like this?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Hey guys.... out of nowhere today, my cgminer in BOTH BAMT and Win7 is crashing. My BAMT wont start at all so I can remote access it, and my Win7 version just comes up for a millisecond and disappears. I have had zero (zero hw, zero sw) changes to my PC except for a malwarebytes full scan, so I am confused beyond belief. They are both plugged directly into my ASUS RT-N13U, so I figured, only that can be the issue then, since thats the only commonality. So I plug my Win directly to my modem, still same problem. FYI, all my other internet stuff is working 100%.
> 
> I also tried a clean cgminer, i.e., no config file, but just right in the bat file settings, still same thing. I tried 3.7.3, 3.5, different pools, 3 different coins.
> 
> The only thing I can think of now is trying to put in that command line, I forgot what is was, that you put in the bat file so it freezes the screen and then maybe I can at least read the error if it states one. Can someone please send me that.........
> 
> Anyone else ever get a problem like this?


put *del .bin & pause see if it helps


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I would encourage all of our Nutcoin supporters to make some sort of showing by posting a sale order on Allcrypt.com, we worked hard to get them to add us, now we need to show them that we had a reason for wanting to be added. I'm not asking anybody to dump their coins, because I deposited and listed 500k at the current highest price. Allcrypt is also giving referral bonuses if you refer a user to their site. Even a 500 coin listing would be nice. Now we just need to get people interested.


Or better yet a buy order?







I figure since I'm already pretty far into NUT (for near zero return) I might as well just buy up some more and call it a day... not like buying up all the 1-2 sat coins would really take that much.









I'll stop by the main thread and see about pumping that bounty as well... can only make things better... although I'd really rather see more ecommerce and less on the gaming side, but if it generates interest it's all good no matter what.


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> put *del .bin & pause see if it helps


Ya I tried with and without that....

Do u remember the command line to freeze the screen so I can see whats wrong?


----------



## korruptedkaos

put pause at the end on its own line?

have you done that.?

post your bat settings


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumball458*
> 
> use multibit wallet


Can multibit hold diff kind of cryptos?


----------



## dealio

satoshi has been ousted.. hopefully he does not get robbed/murdered

http://mag.newsweek.com/2014/03/14/bitcoin-satoshi-nakamoto.html


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> satoshi has been ousted.. hopefully he does not get robbed/murdered
> 
> http://mag.newsweek.com/2014/03/14/bitcoin-satoshi-nakamoto.html


Seeing how much hate the journalist is getting, I would be more worried about him/her.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Switched over to Clever last night... I put in my address to check up on it... Nothing found. Erm... what?
> 
> It's most likely a typo that I grossly overlooked. :\
> 
> Can't check it until I get home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=448649.0
> 
> Go there and message Terk with the details, he is real good about getting stuff straightened out in a timely manner.


Heh. I forgot a "-p x"

*I* screwed up the syntax.







Oh, well. It's working as it should.

However, after ~12 hours of mining, I had 110k accepts and ~88k rejects (!!!). The hell?

I don't remember what all flags I have, but yeah... That's what it was this morning.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Switched over to Clever last night... I put in my address to check up on it... Nothing found. Erm... what?
> 
> It's most likely a typo that I grossly overlooked. :\
> 
> Can't check it until I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=448649.0
> 
> Go there and message Terk with the details, he is real good about getting stuff straightened out in a timely manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh. I forgot a "-p x"
> 
> *I* screwed up the syntax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well. It's working as it should.
> 
> However, after ~12 hours of mining, I had 110k accepts and ~88k rejects (!!!). The hell?
> 
> I don't remember what all flags I have, but yeah... That's what it was this morning.
Click to expand...

Dont look at rejects in the top line, look at the rejects in the GPU management section. I get over 100% rejects from "rejected untracked stratum share from pool x" and the first time I saw it I freaked. Luckily, those are false rejects, they are not accepted either, it is just some anomaly with the stratum server at clevermining. The true rejects show up in the same line that shows your GPU temp.


----------



## chronicfx

So how has middlecoin been the last week or so, has the low payout been addressed? I left to wafflepool and have been there for two weeks now.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> please someone answer this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem


Have you all tried BAMT? I used Guiminer when I first started mining, but now I am using strictly BAMT. Much easier to monitor and I can overclock without using MSI AB by putting the settings in the configure file. I am currently using 1.3, but I hear 1.4 and 1.5 are slightly better.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So how has middlecoin been the last week or so, has the low payout been addressed? I left to wafflepool and have been there for two weeks now.


All over the place, compared to the competition they have the 1 and 3 day high, but 1 week, 2 week, and 1 month low. Which could be accounted for by slow payouts maturing over the last few days. I have been watching them for a few days, but they really dont seem to be fairing much better than anybody else, and I still have a bad taste in my mouth from last month when the payouts were soooooo messed up.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm having some problems with CPU Miner. Everytime I try to launch it, it just quits immediately.

Here's my script:

Code:



Code:


minerd.exe --url=stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM. p: x


----------



## MerkageTurk

How do i get CUDAminer running with CleverMining.com or any other multi coin pool/

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://eu.clevermining.com:3333 -u Bitcoin Address -p anything

I use Bters bitcoin address.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm having some problems with CPU Miner. Everytime I try to launch it, it just quits immediately.
> 
> Here's my script:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> minerd.exe --url=stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1QJCa3W4veaEvmX7q8JFi23N39aZ7tKvBM. p: x


Change *p: x* to *-p x*


----------



## Roulette Run

It seems the way the market appears to be dropping in value as a whole, it's getting harder and harder to find coins to mine for strictly dumping purposes. It seems the ones I do find have so little volume that my dumping mined coins onto there market crashes the price even further. It's my belief that two things are causing the drop:

1) Too many new coins being introduced too quickly and diluting the invested dollars in the market, meaning that the dollars being invested are being spread over too many coins.

2) With Bitcoin's price coming back up as it did, I think there might have been some profit taking and people cashing out and taking investment dollars out of the market. It could also be that a lot of people have been scared out of the market by the volatility that was very well represented by Bitcoin's sudden drop and the bad press associated with it.

Maybe a consolidation will push some of the "also ran" coins out of the market. I think we probably could use that about now.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It seems the way the market appears to be dropping in value as a whole, it's getting harder and harder to find coins to mine for strictly dumping purposes. It seems the ones I do find have so little volume that my dumping mined coins onto there market crashes the price even further. It's my belief that two things are causing the drop:
> 
> 1) Too many new coins being introduced too quickly and diluting the invested dollars in the market, meaning that the dollars being invested are being spread over too many coins.
> 
> 2) With Bitcoin's price coming back up as it did, I think there might have been some profit taking and people cashing out and taking investment dollars out of the market. It could also be that a lot of people have been scared out of the market by the volatility that was very well represented by Bitcoin's sudden drop and the bad press associated with it.
> 
> Maybe a consolidation will push some of the "also ran" coins out of the market. I think we probably could use that about now.


People need to stop creating new coins on the daily, it is easily what is saturating the market and making overal value of coins go down. I really wish there was a way to get them to stop. Don't we have over 50+ scrypt coins out there to mine?


----------



## xXPeonXx

You won't get anyone to stop making coins as long as there is profit in it for the dev team. They put a few days in and make a few thousand, then could care less about the actual coin. With no regulation, this is the way the market will be for quite a while. People aren't looking long term right now, they see short term money and go for it. Until the investors put a stop to wasting their time with trash coins and miners do the same, the trash coins will keep popping up, mining for a few days then let it go to hell.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Have you all tried BAMT? I used Guiminer when I first started mining, but now I am using strictly BAMT. Much easier to monitor and I can overclock without using MSI AB by putting the settings in the configure file. I am currently using 1.3, but I hear 1.4 and 1.5 are slightly better.


Question about bamt. Can you keep your PC as a Windows PC on the HDD but when you need BAMT just reset and insert a USB key to switch over to BAMT when your mine? I want to have BAMT and 8.1 on the same computer because I game at night then mine the other 20 hours. how would this work?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Question about bamt. Can you keep your PC as a Windows PC on the HDD but when you need BAMT just reset and insert a USB key to switch over to BAMT when your mine? I want to have BAMT and 8.1 on the same computer because I game at night then mine the other 20 hours. how would this work?


Yes just use it by booting from USB stick


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Change *p: x* to *-p x*


I just copied my script from sgminer and it worked.

Thanks though.


----------



## Vinnces

Do you guys think a Silver rated Corsair HX1050w PSU can run 3x r9 290 + an i7 920 stock? My cards loses it's overclock after an hr or 2 and I think it's maybe not getting enough power?


----------



## Allan P

Is ypool.net down for any of you guys? I can't get the page to load. Also, what coins are the best to cpu mine currently?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It seems the way the market appears to be dropping in value as a whole, it's getting harder and harder to find coins to mine for strictly dumping purposes. It seems the ones I do find have so little volume that my dumping mined coins onto there market crashes the price even further. It's my belief that two things are causing the drop:
> 
> 1) Too many new coins being introduced too quickly and diluting the invested dollars in the market, meaning that the dollars being invested are being spread over too many coins.
> 
> 2) With Bitcoin's price coming back up as it did, I think there might have been some profit taking and people cashing out and taking investment dollars out of the market. It could also be that a lot of people have been scared out of the market by the volatility that was very well represented by Bitcoin's sudden drop and the bad press associated with it.
> 
> Maybe a consolidation will push some of the "also ran" coins out of the market. I think we probably could use that about now.
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop creating new coins on the daily, it is easily what is saturating the market and making overal value of coins go down. I really wish there was a way to get them to stop. Don't we have over 50+ scrypt coins out there to mine?
Click to expand...

I'm no master with this but there are maybe more than 200-300 coins...
its the human psychology, no rules=anything they want without giving a damn of what others think.
I'd assume its cooler to go around saying you have your own coin rather than saying "i dont make coins so all the community can profit more"

i think bitcointalk should have regulations with this, which will piss so many people off.


----------



## thrgk

anyone selling a lot of Nutcoin> for BTc? or doge


----------



## frickfrock999

How many Kh/s are you guys averaging with all your hardware?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> How many Kh/s are you guys averaging with all your hardware?


I currently have a 7950, 7850 and 2x 750 Ti's averaging around 1.6MH/s. I'm waiting on a few risers and then that should bump my output to 2.2MH/s with two more 750 Ti's.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXPeonXx*
> 
> You won't get anyone to stop making coins as long as there is profit in it for the dev team. They put a few days in and make a few thousand, then could care less about the actual coin. With no regulation, this is the way the market will be for quite a while. People aren't looking long term right now, they see short term money and go for it. Until the investors put a stop to wasting their time with trash coins and miners do the same, the trash coins will keep popping up, mining for a few days then let it go to hell.


I agree, there is nothing to get them to stop other than market forces. I'm more hoping that some of these coins that have virtually no followers will fall by the wayside to help consolidate the market.


----------



## CravinR1

2x 7950, 3x 280x, 3x 290 and a little over 5mhs


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Heh. I forgot a "-p x"
> 
> *I* screwed up the syntax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well. It's working as it should.
> 
> However, after ~12 hours of mining, I had 110k accepts and ~88k rejects (!!!). The hell?
> 
> I don't remember what all flags I have, but yeah... That's what it was this morning.


Nope... just as many rejects after running it since this morning.

Currently used flags, keep in mind 0 rejects with Waffle, Hashcows, and Middle:

Code:



Code:


-I 15 -s 1 -E 1 -Q 0


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> satoshi has been ousted.. hopefully he does not get robbed/murdered
> 
> http://mag.newsweek.com/2014/03/14/bitcoin-satoshi-nakamoto.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Seeing how much hate the journalist is getting, I would be more worried about him/her.


Some wild stuff: http://www.businessinsider.com/there-is-a-bitcoin-car-chase-underway-2014-3

And it just keeps getting more and more interesting:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+Bitcoinowl-com/albums/5987877040539353025/5987877043892297682?pid=5987877043892297682&oid=115752745877497250987


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> satoshi has been ousted.. hopefully he does not get robbed/murdered
> 
> http://mag.newsweek.com/2014/03/14/bitcoin-satoshi-nakamoto.html
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Seeing how much hate the journalist is getting, I would be more worried about him/her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some wild stuff: http://www.businessinsider.com/there-is-a-bitcoin-car-chase-underway-2014-3
> 
> And it just keeps getting more and more interesting:
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+Bitcoinowl-com/albums/5987877040539353025/5987877043892297682?pid=5987877043892297682&oid=115752745877497250987
Click to expand...

i came to post exactly that --> http://p2pfoundation.ning.com/m/discussion?id=2003008%3ATopic%3A9402

lol, wild times indeed


----------



## cam51037

Man, CleverMining's profitability has gone done the drain, 95% of Litecoin or 0.0065BTC per day per MH/s, and it's still dropping. Hopefully things shape up in the next few days!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Man, CleverMining's profitability has gone done the drain, 95% of Litecoin or 0.0065BTC per day per MH/s, and it's still dropping. Hopefully things shape up in the next few days!


Still doing pretty good considering how the competition is doing.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i came to post exactly that --> http://p2pfoundation.ning.com/m/discussion?id=2003008%3ATopic%3A9402
> 
> lol, wild times indeed


And I'm just waiting for a Clint Eastwood. A John McClane would be nice too.

I should read before quoting out of context.


----------



## Roulette Run

Some more good stuff (Bitcoin):

http://polis.house.gov/news/documentsingle.aspx?DocumentID=371808


----------



## inedenimadam

ya'll startin to sound like libertarians 'round these parts.

carry on.


----------



## Roulette Run

I said recently that the GPU manufacturers had to be taking notice in the number of sales of AMD cards for mining purposes and that my hope would be that one or both nVidia and/or AMD will come out with mining specific cards and this story proves that they're paying attention. It's also a great informative article for any noobs new to mining:

http://community.amd.com/community/amd-blogs/amd-gaming/blog/2014/03/03/the-wild-west-of-cryptocurrencies?cmpid=social19535784


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I said recently that the GPU manufacturers had to be taking notice in the number of sales of AMD cards for mining purposes and that my hope would be that one or both nVidia and/or AMD will come out with mining specific cards and this story proves that they're paying attention. It's also a great informative article for any noobs new to mining:
> 
> http://community.amd.com/community/amd-blogs/amd-gaming/blog/2014/03/03/the-wild-west-of-cryptocurrencies?cmpid=social19535784


Of course they are paying attention. At the 290 launch they had slides talking about hashrate. They know that they're cards are selling like crazy. Why make a mining only card though. They are already selling like crazy. I guess to try and make gamers happy.


----------



## SeanEboy

Hey guys.. I have (4) 290x I just picked up for a gaming rig I am going to watercool.. My question is.. Should I start mining with them in my bench setup right now, or wait until I watercool?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Of course they are paying attention. At the 290 launch they had slides talking about hashrate. They know that they're cards are selling like crazy. Why make a mining only card though. They are already selling like crazy. I guess to try and make gamers happy.


I think if they put their minds to it they could make a mining only card designed specifically for mining that would be more efficient, because it's designed to do one thing. I understand that might not be so great for the miner that wants to give it up and sell his equipment, but if you're not all the way in then maybe you wouldn't buy the mining only specific card. I also believe a mining specific card could be made cheaper than a standard card, because you wouldn't need 4-5 display options on the end. For that matter, they could make them in basically master and slave models with the master models being the ones with display ports and the slaves without. However, that might mean two separate production lines and they might not want to go for that.

These are just ideas bouncing around inside my empty skull like a racquet ball, so don't mind me.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I think if they put their minds to it they could make a mining only card designed specifically for mining that would be more efficient, because it's designed to do one thing. I understand that might not be so great for the miner that wants to give it up and sell his equipment, but if you're not all the way in then maybe you wouldn't buy the mining only specific card. I also believe a mining specific card could be made cheaper than a standard card, because you wouldn't need 4-5 display options on the end. For that matter, they could make them in basically master and slave models with the master models being the ones with display ports and the slaves without. However, that might mean two separate production lines and they might not want to go for that.
> 
> These are just ideas bouncing around inside my empty skull like a racquet ball, so don't mind me.


I believe early versions of SLI/crossfire uses master and slave cards.

Anyways, I'm not sure if AMD will be brave enough to pull together a mining only card anytime soon.
As we all know, designing and testing a chip takes time, and by the time its ready for mass production the market could have changed dramatically.

And don't forget, with AMD's production capabilities the difficulty could easy double over night, if they came up with an ultra efficient design.


----------



## lightsout

Oh I don't doubt that they could. But seems like it could be a bad choice for them. If mining tanks they are stuck with all those cards. Not so with GPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Of course they are paying attention. At the 290 launch they had slides talking about hashrate. They know that they're cards are selling like crazy. Why make a mining only card though. They are already selling like crazy. I guess to try and make gamers happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if they put their minds to it they could make a mining only card designed specifically for mining that would be more efficient, because it's designed to do one thing. I understand that might not be so great for the miner that wants to give it up and sell his equipment, but if you're not all the way in then maybe you wouldn't buy the mining only specific card. I also believe a mining specific card could be made cheaper than a standard card, because you wouldn't need 4-5 display options on the end. For that matter, they could make them in basically master and slave models with the master models being the ones with display ports and the slaves without. However, that might mean two separate production lines and they might not want to go for that.
> 
> These are just ideas bouncing around inside my empty skull like a racquet ball, so don't mind me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I believe early versions of SLI/crossfire uses master and slave cards.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not sure if AMD will be brave enough to pull together a mining only card anytime soon.
> As we all know, designing and testing a chip takes time, and by the time its ready for mass production the market could have changed dramatically.
> 
> And don't forget, with AMD's production capabilities the difficulty could easy double over night, if they came up with an ultra efficient design.


Please don't forget these game changers, I'm looking very forward to the more powerful Maxwell cards due out later this year:

http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/03/05/scrypt-mining-nvidia-gtx-750-ti/#comment-20937


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Nope... just as many rejects after running it since this morning.
> 
> Currently used flags, keep in mind 0 rejects with Waffle, Hashcows, and Middle:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -I 15 -s 1 -E 1 -Q 0


Erm... What?



That's crazy. I need to fix that.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah the 750ti looks pretty sweet. I would be tempted to grab a couple but of course prices have gone up. Seems like we're in the same boat we were with hard drives recently. They are just going to inflate prices all around and we are stuck paying it. I don't see maxwell lowering prices. We just get to pay more for that too since the demand will be there.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah the 750ti looks pretty sweet. I would be tempted to grab a couple but of course prices have gone up. Seems like we're in the same boat we were with hard drives recently. They are just going to inflate prices all around and we are stuck paying it. I don't see maxwell lowering prices. We just get to pay more for that too since the demand will be there.


I think the only way to kill demand is to kill mining, either you mine and pay the price to do it or you don't.

The strangest looking video card I've ever seen... looks like it ought to have really good airflow though:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121855


----------



## lightsout

I agree. Yes the prices are what they are I guess. I don't have big cash for the expensive cards anyways. Just trying to add a little as I go. Lol at that"card".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah the 750ti looks pretty sweet. I would be tempted to grab a couple but of course prices have gone up. Seems like we're in the same boat we were with hard drives recently. They are just going to inflate prices all around and we are stuck paying it. I don't see maxwell lowering prices. We just get to pay more for that too since the demand will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only way to kill demand is to kill mining, either you mine and pay the price to do it or you don't.
> 
> The strangest looking video card I've ever seen... looks like it ought to have really good airflow though:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121855
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaydev16

Hey everyone,I'm a beginner at this.I want to mine Litecoins using the Nvidia 750Ti I'll get next month.Can anyone offer any advice on what all stuff I should do?I'll be dualbooting(its a new rig) with Win8 and Ubuntu Studio.I checked the links on the first page but all info was for mining with AMD cards.Thanks everyone!


----------



## inedenimadam

kalroth's branch r(a)w intensity set to 8192 gets me up to 750+ on my 7970s...1.5m/h for a pair of 7970s at 1.081v aint bad!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah the 750ti looks pretty sweet. I would be tempted to grab a couple but of course prices have gone up. Seems like we're in the same boat we were with hard drives recently. They are just going to inflate prices all around and we are stuck paying it. I don't see maxwell lowering prices. We just get to pay more for that too since the demand will be there.


The most I'd pay for a 750ti would be $170. I bought two of the EVGA SC models for that price each. They're not supposed to be the best miners out of the lot, seeing that they are reference cards, but their power demands are also among the lowest.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> Hey guys.. I have (4) 290x I just picked up for a gaming rig I am going to watercool.. My question is.. Should I start mining with them in my bench setup right now, or wait until I watercool?


Get them mining now! Be careful though, they'll get pretty toasty and REALLY loud. Just watch temps and you should be fine.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## fleetfeather

Guys can I please get you to make a vote. Vertcoin really deserves to be added...

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=501963.0


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Guys can I please get you to make a vote. Vertcoin really deserves to be added...
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=501963.0


Fleet why! its already on exchanges. whats the point in voting


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Fleet why! its already on exchanges. whats the point in voting


that's a vote for BTC38, which is a coin <---> fiat exchange without the need for BTC conversions in between. BTC38 already exists in china but the english/NA version is in production (thus this is why the voting poll exists)

It's important for VTC because VTC is one of 4 crypto's to be supported by digipay


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that's a vote for BTC38, which is a coin <---> fiat exchange without the need for BTC conversions in between. BTC38 already exists in china but the english/NA version is in production (thus this is why the voting poll exists)
> 
> It's important for VTC because VTC is one of 4 crypto's to be supported by digipay


ah right, Gotcha!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> ah right, Gotcha!


VTC is also one of the few coins supported by http://pock.io/ hehe... Sorry if I sound like a Vertcoin fanboi, I could honestly list a fair few cool features to do with VTC and their dev team


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ahh I just realized my profits went down the drain.

Even worse, I have to pay my dad some part of the hydro bill. We used $400 worth of electricity, but have to pay $200 in delivery charges and $100 in tax.

Do you guys sense a huge pump near the end of this year? I'll probably keep mining because of what happened to LTC and BTC last November, remember?


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'd dump your RIC's now if I were you


----------



## cam51037

I decided to make a CleverMining profitability calculator for those interested: https://mega.co.nz/#!NMFUmQjA!qAT3bRDFC-ZM-mxyIa-d9wDG2NrC3zWbBZ9GF6GqIf0



Spoiler: Source Code



And here's the source code to go along with it:

Public Class Form1

Private Sub btnCalculate_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles btnCalculate.Click

Dim BTCPerMH As Double
Dim DailyBTC As Double
Dim DailyPower As Double
Dim Investment As Double
Dim HashingSpeed As Double
Dim Watts As Double
Dim PowerPrice As Double
Dim FinalPower As Double
Dim ProfitAfterPower As Double
Dim BTCPrice As Double
Dim BreakEven As Double
Dim GenOneBTC As Double

BTCPrice = CDbl(txtExchangeRate.Text)
BTCPerMH = CDbl(txtBTCPerDay.Text)
HashingSpeed = CDbl(txtHashingSpeed.Text)
Investment = CDbl(txtInvestment.Text)

DailyBTC = BTCPerMH * HashingSpeed

lblBTCperDay.Text = DailyBTC & "฿"

Watts = (CDbl(txtWattage.Text) / 1000) * 24
PowerPrice = CDbl(txtPowerCost.Text)

FinalPower = Watts * PowerPrice

lblDailyPowerCost.Text = "$" & FinalPower

'Profit after Power
ProfitAfterPower = (DailyBTC * BTCPrice) - FinalPower

lblProfitafterPower.Text = "$" & ProfitAfterPower

'Break Even Timeframe
BreakEven = Math.Round((Investment / ProfitAfterPower), 2)

lblDaystoBreakeven.Text = BreakEven & " days"

'Time to Generate 1 BTC
GenOneBTC = Math.Round((1 / DailyBTC), 2)

lblGenerateBTCDays.Text = GenOneBTC & " days"

End Sub

Private Sub btnReset_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles btnReset.Click
txtHashingSpeed.Text = "1"
txtWattage.Text = "500"
txtInvestment.Text = "1000"
txtBTCPerDay.Text = "0.01"
txtPowerCost.Text = "0.11"
txtExchangeRate.Text = "700"
lblBTCperDay.Text = ""
lblDailyPowerCost.Text = ""
lblProfitafterPower.Text = ""
lblDaystoBreakeven.Text = ""
lblGenerateBTCDays.Text = ""
End Sub
End Class



Hope someone gets some use out of it, maybe I'll use it a little bit but I made it mostly just for fun.


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Get them mining now! Be careful though, they'll get pretty toasty and REALLY loud. Just watch temps and you should be fine.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks for the response...Yeah, well maybe over the weekend... I'm scared to set them on at home, and come home to the house burned down or something... Plus, I'll need more than a 1500w psu, right?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I decided to make a CleverMining profitability calculator for those interested: https://mega.co.nz/#!NMFUmQjA!qAT3bRDFC-ZM-mxyIa-d9wDG2NrC3zWbBZ9GF6GqIf0
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Source Code
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the source code to go along with it:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Public Class Form1
> 
> Private Sub btnCalculate_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles btnCalculate.Click
> 
> Dim BTCPerMH As Double
> Dim DailyBTC As Double
> Dim DailyPower As Double
> Dim Investment As Double
> Dim HashingSpeed As Double
> Dim Watts As Double
> Dim PowerPrice As Double
> Dim FinalPower As Double
> Dim ProfitAfterPower As Double
> Dim BTCPrice As Double
> Dim BreakEven As Double
> Dim GenOneBTC As Double
> 
> BTCPrice = CDbl(txtExchangeRate.Text)
> BTCPerMH = CDbl(txtBTCPerDay.Text)
> HashingSpeed = CDbl(txtHashingSpeed.Text)
> Investment = CDbl(txtInvestment.Text)
> 
> DailyBTC = BTCPerMH * HashingSpeed
> 
> lblBTCperDay.Text = DailyBTC & "฿"
> 
> Watts = (CDbl(txtWattage.Text) / 1000) * 24
> PowerPrice = CDbl(txtPowerCost.Text)
> 
> FinalPower = Watts * PowerPrice
> 
> lblDailyPowerCost.Text = "$" & FinalPower
> 
> 'Profit after Power
> ProfitAfterPower = (DailyBTC * BTCPrice) - FinalPower
> 
> lblProfitafterPower.Text = "$" & ProfitAfterPower
> 
> 'Break Even Timeframe
> BreakEven = Math.Round((Investment / ProfitAfterPower), 2)
> 
> lblDaystoBreakeven.Text = BreakEven & " days"
> 
> 'Time to Generate 1 BTC
> GenOneBTC = Math.Round((1 / DailyBTC), 2)
> 
> lblGenerateBTCDays.Text = GenOneBTC & " days"
> 
> End Sub
> 
> Private Sub btnReset_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles btnReset.Click
> txtHashingSpeed.Text = "1"
> txtWattage.Text = "500"
> txtInvestment.Text = "1000"
> txtBTCPerDay.Text = "0.01"
> txtPowerCost.Text = "0.11"
> txtExchangeRate.Text = "700"
> lblBTCperDay.Text = ""
> lblDailyPowerCost.Text = ""
> lblProfitafterPower.Text = ""
> lblDaystoBreakeven.Text = ""
> lblGenerateBTCDays.Text = ""
> End Sub
> End Class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone gets some use out of it, maybe I'll use it a little bit but I made it mostly just for fun.


Just a heads up, the default in a few of the text boxes are 0.11 (with " . " and not " , ") this will give an error msg. Change all the " . " to " , " and it should work.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> Thanks for the response...Yeah, well maybe over the weekend... I'm scared to set them on at home, and come home to the house burned down or something... Plus, I'll need more than a 1500w psu, right?


4x 290x? Yeah i would go for something like a 1500w.

No worries regarding burning the house down, for the time go for 2 or 3 cards with some space between and you should be fine in terms of temps. Just prepare for some noise


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> 4x 290x? Yeah i would go for something like a 1500w.
> 
> No worries regarding burning the house down, for the time go for 2 or 3 cards with some space between and you should be fine in terms of temps. Just prepare for some noise


I've got 4 780's and my 1250w is insufficient. I can't boost them all to the max.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've got 4 780's and my 1250w is insufficient. I can't boost them all to the max.


I would assume that a 1500w should be OK, but i see some saying that a 290x draws ~350w mining (others are saying 310-320 and if so 1500w should be good and still have another 250w for the Cpu / MB). Undervolting that should bring it down a bit though. Anyone mining some 290x's here?


----------



## Roulette Run

Does anybody have any experience trying to mine SHA-256 coins with GPU's? Is there any particulars I need to know before trying?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Hey everyone,I'm a beginner at this.I want to mine Litecoins using the Nvidia 750Ti I'll get next month.Can anyone offer any advice on what all stuff I should do?I'll be dualbooting(its a new rig) with Win8 and Ubuntu Studio.I checked the links on the first page but all info was for mining with AMD cards.Thanks everyone!


I would go read this whole thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining


----------



## Jaydev16

Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Does anybody have any experience trying to mine SHA-256 coins with GPU's? Is there any particulars I need to know before trying?


Yes, don't do it


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Does anybody have any experience trying to mine SHA-256 coins with GPU's? Is there any particulars I need to know before trying?


yes, that your hash power will be a grain of sand in the desert


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yes, don't do it


This lol

Unless difficulty is below 0.5 and even then it's probably pointless

In other news I think the death of alt crypto's is going to be exchanges, if most cannot handle the traffic that 0.2% of the globe produce I hate to imagine how crippled exchanges will be when when even 2% of the population get into trading


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> 4x 290x? Yeah i would go for something like a 1500w.
> 
> No worries regarding burning the house down, for the time go for 2 or 3 cards with some space between and you should be fine in terms of temps. Just prepare for some noise


I currently have a Cooler Master 1500w.
Noise wouldn't be an issue, as I would be at work 9-5. Sleeping might be a problem though.. ;c)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've got 4 780's and my 1250w is insufficient. I can't boost them all to the max.


Thanks for the info...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I would assume that a 1500w should be OK, but i see some saying that a 290x draws ~350w mining (others are saying 310-320 and if so 1500w should be good and still have another 250w for the Cpu / MB). Undervolting that should bring it down a bit though. Anyone mining some 290x's here?


Thanks for the input! I also hear that once they're under water they draw less power, so that's something to look forward to...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> Thanks for the input! I also hear that once they're under water they draw less power, so that's something to look forward to...


That's so not true! Once they're under water, you get to push the voltages and the clocks harder. I find overvolting and overclocking gives you the same mh/w but just more of it.


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's so not true! Once they're under water, you get to push the voltages and the clocks harder. I find overvolting and overclocking gives you the same mh/w but just more of it.


Haha, well, I guess I'll be doing that too.. ;c) But, then I'll probably need to go the dual PSU route...


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Erm... What?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy. I need to fix that.


Anyone?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> Hey guys.. I have (4) 290x I just picked up for a gaming rig I am going to watercool.. My question is.. Should I start mining with them in my bench setup right now, or wait until I watercool?


I have three on air. But only the bottom two are sandwiched together. You can try it, my sandwiched cards are about 77c on the afterburner fan profile [temp=fan%] and the top card that has a slot free beneath it only hits 73c. I don't think you will hurt them.


----------



## Coree

Hello, I don't know if this has been asked before.
I've mined LTC 48hrs straight already on my R9 290X. I'm using GuiMiner, getting ~850kh/s. The host i'm using is coinhuntr.
I've got only 0,085LTC so far according to the dashboard. Shouldn't I be getting ~0.20LTC/24h? Why am I getting paid so badly?
Nearly no rejected shares too.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's so not true! Once they're under water, you get to push the voltages and the clocks harder. I find overvolting and overclocking gives you the same mh/w but just more of it.


Not to sure about this. No point in pushing the voltages and clocks in terms of mining. The 290x hashes the best 1000-1030Mhz so no real point in pushing the voltages. Also lowering the temperature will lower the power draw even at the same voltage. That is because the transistors will use less power at the same switching speed when the temps are lowered.

That being said you're also adding in the power draw of X number of fans and the pump into the equation so it depends on how much they draw.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Anyone?


Lower your intensity or download more internet bandwidth


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Lower your intensity or download more internet bandwidth


That was so great, I almost forgot we're on the internet.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah the 750ti looks pretty sweet. I would be tempted to grab a couple but of course prices have gone up. Seems like we're in the same boat we were with hard drives recently. They are just going to inflate prices all around and we are stuck paying it. I don't see maxwell lowering prices. We just get to pay more for that too since the demand will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> The most I'd pay for a 750ti would be $170. I bought two of the EVGA SC models for that price each. They're not supposed to be the best miners out of the lot, seeing that they are reference cards, but their power demands are also among the lowest.
Click to expand...

I have seen some that only do like 225khash. Not worth it imo. If I spend the cash I'm looking for 300khash from them.


----------



## roycelotton

Any one from Spokane Wa, and would like to meet up so I can get cgminer 3.7.2 up and running, no more videos or reading how to do it, need face 2 face help?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roycelotton*
> 
> Any one from Spokane Wa, and would like to meet up so I can get cgminer 3.7.2 up and running, no more videos or reading how to do it, need face 2 face help?


WHat are your issues? There is plenty of help here and on the web. Have you asked?>


----------



## roycelotton

yea I have tried, Shoot I even went to a local computer store...and the guy working said he has never heard of cgminer or cryptocurrency, I call BS....Ive been mining on a web browser for dogecoin......It a BS site...idigdouge.....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roycelotton*
> 
> yea I have tried, Shoot I even went to a local computer store...and the guy working said he has never heard of cgminer or cryptocurrency, I call BS....Ive been mining on a web browser for dogecoin......It a BS site...idigdouge.....


Well you have 2 posts here, so unless it was under a different account...

Your going to have much better chances asking for help and posting your gear/what you've done/problem your having then getting someone to meet up local.


----------



## JMattes

I am pretty sure I am sitting on 2 x 4gb of ram in my main computer and I am mining scrypt-jane which I guess has gotten memory intensive..
While mining I am multi tasking on the computer.. surfing the net, got steam application open stuff like that and now I am getting a lot of low ram errors with my browser closing on me etc..

Guess I need to look into putting more ram in the computer?


----------



## lightsout

Not sure if the GPUs matter. I have only 4gbs of ram. Chrome open with about six tabs. Spotify playing music. A couple wallets open. And two 270s mining scrypt Jane. Last night I was using 3 out of 4 gigs. And a gig of that was chrome. Are you looking at your memory usage and seeing what's hogging it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am pretty sure I am sitting on 2 x 4gb of ram in my main computer and I am mining scrypt-jane which I guess has gotten memory intensive..
> While mining I am multi tasking on the computer.. surfing the net, got steam application open stuff like that and now I am getting a lot of low ram errors with my browser closing on me etc..
> 
> Guess I need to look into putting more ram in the computer?


----------



## roycelotton

Ok


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not sure if the GPUs matter. I have only 4gbs of ram. Chrome open with about six tabs. Spotify playing music. A couple wallets open. And two 270s mining scrypt Jane. Last night I was using 3 out of 4 gigs. And a gig of that was chrome. Are you looking at your memory usage and seeing what's hogging it?


The only time CGminer choked up and froze my computer for a moment was that it sometimes leaks memory if you close it. You have to watch the memory usage closely, if you have a Rainmeter memory monitor on your desktop or simply on Task Manager.

When my system was running on only 4GB I would have 2.5 GB of ram in use, with CGminer in a medium-high intensity and several tabs open in Chrome. Sometimes the CGminer window closes but the process is still in the background. So if you re-open it soon after (as I do when I wanna switch coins), the ram usage jumps past 4GB and eats into my swap space. Windows becomes unresponsive and CGminer's hashrate is only in the teens because it's starving for ram. So try to check that your ram levels are at a reasonable amount, < 2GB is good.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not sure if the GPUs matter. I have only 4gbs of ram. Chrome open with about six tabs. Spotify playing music. A couple wallets open. And two 270s mining scrypt Jane. Last night I was using 3 out of 4 gigs. And a gig of that was chrome. Are you looking at your memory usage and seeing what's hogging it?


No but I will need to... you runing the two 270s on 8192? I got 2 280x cards running at 16000 ish or w.e there calling for now after N factor


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not sure if the GPUs matter. I have only 4gbs of ram. Chrome open with about six tabs. Spotify playing music. A couple wallets open. And two 270s mining scrypt Jane. Last night I was using 3 out of 4 gigs. And a gig of that was chrome. Are you looking at your memory usage and seeing what's hogging it?
> 
> 
> 
> No but I will need to... you runing the two 270s on 8192? I got 2 280x cards running at 16000 ish or w.e there calling for now after N factor
Click to expand...

My TC is 21568. If I close chrome, but still have a few IE tabs, spotify, two wallets, two instances of gpuz, two instances of cgminer I'm at 1.9gb being used. Chrome is a hog for sure. Depending on tabs and extensions.


----------



## lightsout

Oops I guess UTC is not scypt-jane. Its scypt n?
ahh double post my bad


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oops I guess UTC is not scypt-jane. Its scypt n?
> ahh double post my bad


I think its scrypt jane


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oops I guess UTC is not scypt-jane. Its scypt n?
> ahh double post my bad
> 
> 
> 
> I think its scrypt jane
Click to expand...

Well I get 300kh/s on UTC. Supposedly on YAcoin I will get like 3kh/s? Or is it just another way of writing it. Because if I put 300kh/s on the yacoin calculator it says I will make hundreds of $ a day. Which would be awesome, but yeah I don't think so.


----------



## rickyman0319

have anyone mined ultracoin? It tells me that if I mined at speed of 1600 kh/s for a wk I can earned at least 350. do u guys if this is true or not?


----------



## Rage19420

FYI, Trademybit has opened up for registration.

https://pool.trademybit.com/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> have anyone mined ultracoin? It tells me that if I mined at speed of 1600 kh/s for a wk I can earned at least 350. do u guys if this is true or not?


Its not a regular scrypt coin. My rigs get me 1600khs mining scrypt, mining utc I get about 320khs.


----------



## rickyman0319

so i got 2 x 290 (non x). that mean i shall get almost the same hashrate as u did. that is about 320 kh/s per card.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> FYI, Trademybit has opened up for registration.
> 
> https://pool.trademybit.com/


How profitable are their multipools compared to Clever Mining?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How profitable are their multipools compared to Clever Mining?


Honestly I have not had a chance to try it out. Some have said it is better.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Now THAT is how you make monies in altcoins!

Bought 2 BTC worth of CTM (Continuum Coin) from Coinex for 1 satoshi since I saw it was the lead coin to be added on MintPal. At 0.00000001 BTC/CTM how can you lose money







. Turn around and wait patiently for the second CTM wins and hits MintPal exchange and dump EVERYTHING for 2 satoshi, wiping out buy orders all buy orders from that to 0.00000002. Instant 100% profit. 4 BTC sitting in my wallet now


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> FYI, Trademybit has opened up for registration.
> 
> https://pool.trademybit.com/


Cool, I joined up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Now THAT is how you make monies in altcoins!
> 
> Bought 2 BTC worth of CTM (Continuum Coin) from Coinex for 1 satoshi since I saw it was the lead coin to be added on MintPal. At 0.00000001 BTC/CTM how can you lose money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Turn around and wait patiently for the second CTM wins and hits MintPal exchange and dump EVERYTHING for 2 satoshi, wiping out buy orders all buy orders from that to 0.00000002. Instant 100% profit. 4 BTC sitting in my wallet now


Nice play.

Edit: Update on my backorder to BLT.com for a 280x @ MSRP. I have got a few emails from them, so far the ship date has been pushed back several times. Now my estimated ship date is around March 15, I think I placed the initial backorder sometime in January, so this may not be a particularly good spot to buy cards from, unless it is this particular model that is just so far backordered that it is having extra problems.


----------



## lightsout

I think you'll get 320 total. If 1600 is your total usual hash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so i got 2 x 290 (non x). that mean i shall get almost the same hashrate as u did. that is about 320 kh/s per card.


----------



## battleaxe

How did I miss this thread? You guys were supposed to tell me about this.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Yay! FLAP is on Cryptsy! Glad I mined a couple Million now, hopefully the price will go up


----------



## lightsout

Really lol. You should have a look in this whole section more often. More than just the pts thread.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How did I miss this thread? You guys were supposed to tell me about this.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really lol. You should have a look in this whole section more often. More than just the pts thread.


It's been here since the lift of the OCN Bitcoin ban.

Stupid ban really, imagine all the people here who would have gotten into Bitcoin mining back in 2011 had they not banned it at that time.


----------



## Rage19420

That's bizarro...Why was it banned???


----------



## frickfrock999

I can still receive payments to my Wallet Address if my Bitcoin wallet is encrypted and locked, right?

I keep seeing this message and I just want to be sure.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I can still receive payments to my Wallet Address if my Bitcoin wallet is encrypted and locked, right?
> 
> I keep seeing this message and I just want to be sure.


Yes, it only means you will need to enter your pass if you add an address or make a payment.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blostorm*
> 
> Yes, it only means you will need to enter your pass if you add an address or make a payment.


Excellent. Thank you sir.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Excellent. Thank you sir.


Just be sure to remember the password!

*ahem* shameless self promotion: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467425/cryptocurrency-security-essentials-thread


----------



## Nhb93

Hmm, my Asus 270 just isn't hashing nearly what it should. Only getting 238 at stock. It was getting close to 400 a few days ago. Anyone have any idea what gives?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Hmm, my Asus 270 just isn't hashing nearly what it should. Only getting 238 at stock. It was getting close to 400 a few days ago. Anyone have any idea what gives?


Clock? Is driver enabled? TC? I?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Hmm, my Asus 270 just isn't hashing nearly what it should. Only getting 238 at stock. It was getting close to 400 a few days ago. Anyone have any idea what gives?
> 
> 
> 
> Clock? Is driver enabled? TC? I?
Click to expand...

Uhh, whatever the stock clocks are on an Asus DirectCU II 270, 21568, and 20.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Uhh, whatever the stock clocks are on an Asus DirectCU II 270, 21568, and 20.


Did you change anything?

Try -I 17 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 12000.

Make sure your driver is enabled (if you are using intel's integrated GPU), and monitor GPU core clock.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> That's bizarro...Why was it banned???


I don't remember exactly. A few members got permabanned for posting threads, too.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I don't remember exactly. A few members got permabanned for posting threads, too.


Now I'm intrigued. Out of the perma-banned users, are there any long-timers?


----------



## fleetfeather

Guys, I'm considering putting together a bit of a 'epeen hashrate thread' here on OCN where users can submit their highest hashrates for respective coins and respective overclocks. Ideally, we could use the thread not only as a casual competitive thing, but also a resource for tried-and-tested batch files (users will be highly encouraged to submit their batch file along with their score). Without going too much into how I would format and set up the thread, does anyone think this could be a good idea?


----------



## dyce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Now THAT is how you make monies in altcoins!
> 
> Bought 2 BTC worth of CTM (Continuum Coin) from Coinex for 1 satoshi since I saw it was the lead coin to be added on MintPal. At 0.00000001 BTC/CTM how can you lose money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Turn around and wait patiently for the second CTM wins and hits MintPal exchange and dump EVERYTHING for 2 satoshi, wiping out buy orders all buy orders from that to 0.00000002. Instant 100% profit. 4 BTC sitting in my wallet now


nice.

only risk would be getting into a coin that has no buyers. you are right about you can't lose money by selling for less, but the last thing you want is an useless coin that no one will buy off you.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Now THAT is how you make monies in altcoins!
> 
> Bought 2 BTC worth of CTM (Continuum Coin) from Coinex for 1 satoshi since I saw it was the lead coin to be added on MintPal. At 0.00000001 BTC/CTM how can you lose money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Turn around and wait patiently for the second CTM wins and hits MintPal exchange and dump EVERYTHING for 2 satoshi, wiping out buy orders all buy orders from that to 0.00000002. Instant 100% profit. 4 BTC sitting in my wallet now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice.
> 
> only risk would be getting into a coin that has no buyers. you are right about you can't lose money by selling for less, but the last thing you want is an useless coin that no one will buy off you.
Click to expand...

Thats what I was thinking and I'm sure it could happen with a fairly large amount of said useless coin. That would suck lol.

@fleetfeatherthats not a bad idea. Similar to a benchmark thread. E-peens swinging and all that


----------



## lacrossewacker

What bitcoin wallet should we use?

Also, should I mine flappy (3x280X's) or use hashcow?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What bitcoin wallet should we use?
> 
> Also, should I mine flappy (3x280X's) or use hashcow?


for bitcoin, I use Electrum wallet because it uses a cloud server to sync the blockchain rather than requiring you to download a entire block chain from scratch (saves time and download quota).

No point mining flappy atm I don't think. I suppose if you're just trying to make $ on a day-to-day basis rather than holding coins for profits later, then a multipool such as hashcow is probably your best bet.

Yep @lightsout, that's pretty much it


----------



## lightsout

Got it sorted...


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for bitcoin, I use Electrum wallet because it uses a cloud server to sync the blockchain rather than requiring you to download a entire block chain from scratch (saves time and download quota).


Took me an entire day to sync the btc wallet the other day. Wish I knew about this then.


----------



## gumball458

multi bit


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumball458*
> 
> multi bit


Yup, I have a 64gb ssd. Bitcoin wallet downloaded 15gb's of data lol. Deleted!


----------



## Willanhanyard

Hey guys noob question here but is a wallet that complicated to make? I mean I have some good ideas, but I am wondering if they are complicated to program.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyce*
> 
> nice.
> 
> only risk would be getting into a coin that has no buyers. you are right about you can't lose money by selling for less, but the last thing you want is an useless coin that no one will buy off you.


Yes and no. There's always enough suckers who will jump on a brand new coin listed on an an exchange if it's at 2 satosi. They think that it's hard to lose money on that kind of an investment not knowing there's really no knowing the true market of the coin is that it is only possible to sell at either 0.00000002 or 0.00000001. Sooner or later, your 0.00000002 listing will sell as enough it enough suckers will throw 0.1 or 0.01 BTC at it in experimentation.

I was mainly betting on the fact that CTM was a new coin and mostly under the radar for many traders who didn't understand how that market worked.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Now I'm intrigued. Out of the perma-banned users, are there any long-timers?


It was banned because it was deemed illegal or too risky to talk about since it was associated with the silk road and illegal dealings. The ban was finally lifted after it went mainstream and mods/admin realized what they were dealing with.


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Ya I tried with and without that....
> 
> Do u remember the *command line to freeze the screen so I can see whats wrong*?


Anyone?

Even sgminer is doing the same thing.... I've made no changes to the system since cgminer last worked.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Even sgminer is doing the same thing.... I've made no changes to the system since cgminer last worked.


pause


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I said recently that the GPU manufacturers had to be taking notice in the number of sales of AMD cards for mining purposes and that my hope would be that one or both nVidia and/or AMD will come out with mining specific cards and this story proves that they're paying attention. It's also a great informative article for any noobs new to mining:
> 
> http://community.amd.com/community/amd-blogs/amd-gaming/blog/2014/03/03/the-wild-west-of-cryptocurrencies?cmpid=social19535784
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are paying attention. At the 290 launch they had slides talking about hashrate. They know that they're cards are selling like crazy. Why make a mining only card though. They are already selling like crazy. *I guess to try and make gamers happy.*
Click to expand...

nah those idiots get pissed at this whole mining thing because they cant get better cards


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I said recently that the GPU manufacturers had to be taking notice in the number of sales of AMD cards for mining purposes and that my hope would be that one or both nVidia and/or AMD will come out with mining specific cards and this story proves that they're paying attention. It's also a great informative article for any noobs new to mining:
> 
> http://community.amd.com/community/amd-blogs/amd-gaming/blog/2014/03/03/the-wild-west-of-cryptocurrencies?cmpid=social19535784
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are paying attention. At the 290 launch they had slides talking about hashrate. They know that they're cards are selling like crazy. Why make a mining only card though. They are already selling like crazy. *I guess to try and make gamers happy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah those idiots get pissed at this whole mining thing because they cant get better cards
Click to expand...

AMD cards are severely overpriced for what they're worth in playing games. They're right to be annoyed.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> AMD cards are severely overpriced for what they're worth in playing games. They're right to be annoyed.


But they're annoyed at the wrong people.

Neither AMD nor the miners are setting these stupid prices, the anger should be directed at the greedy retailers


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I said recently that the GPU manufacturers had to be taking notice in the number of sales of AMD cards for mining purposes and that my hope would be that one or both nVidia and/or AMD will come out with mining specific cards and this story proves that they're paying attention. It's also a great informative article for any noobs new to mining:
> 
> http://community.amd.com/community/amd-blogs/amd-gaming/blog/2014/03/03/the-wild-west-of-cryptocurrencies?cmpid=social19535784
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are paying attention. At the 290 launch they had slides talking about hashrate. They know that they're cards are selling like crazy. Why make a mining only card though. They are already selling like crazy. *I guess to try and make gamers happy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah those idiots get pissed at this whole mining thing because they cant get better cards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMD cards are severely overpriced for what they're worth in playing games. They're right to be annoyed.
Click to expand...

Not so much, we dont arrange the prices, we are the biggest factors. the retailers ask $800 for a 290X, not the miners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> AMD cards are severely overpriced for what they're worth in playing games. They're right to be annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> But they're annoyed at the wrong people.
> 
> Neither AMD nor the miners are setting these stupid prices, the anger should be directed at the greedy retailers
Click to expand...

Exactly...


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> pause


Thanks! Geez just forgot it......

Now the error states
Quote:


> 'cgminer.exe ' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable command or batch file


Why all of a sudden? SAME thing with sgminer now that I am trying that. I feel so dumb, that this is a simple mistake, but my brain is fried.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Thanks! Geez just forgot it......
> 
> Now the error states
> Why all of a sudden? SAME thing with sgminer now that I am trying that. I feel so dumb, that this is a simple mistake, but my brain is fried.


Try allowing it in your firewall and virus protection. Did you move the file?


----------



## Moomanpoo

Hmmm I am from Spokane, not sure about meeting up...I mean if you are from
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roycelotton*
> 
> Any one from Spokane Wa, and would like to meet up so I can get cgminer 3.7.2 up and running, no more videos or reading how to do it, need face 2 face help?


Thats odd never heard of someone wanting to meet up face 2 face....Anyway I am from Spokompton. Just curious as to why you would try to go to a computer store in town. Basically all the computer stores here are either ripoff artists or actually have no knowledge about PC's other then ripping you off. Just my 0.02c.

Anyway If you PM me I can try to help ya out see if we can get it going. So PM me when you get a chance. I am a nightshifter so if I don't respond right away it's because im sleeping.

P.S. Welcome to OCN


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dathaeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> pause
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Geez just forgot it......
> 
> Now the error states
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 'cgminer.exe ' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable command or batch file
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why all of a sudden? SAME thing with sgminer now that I am trying that. I feel so dumb, that this is a simple mistake, but my brain is fried.
Click to expand...

malwarebytes is deleting/quarantining the executable.. you need to whitelist sgminer.exe before running it, or disable mwb


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomanpoo*
> 
> Hmmm I am from Spokane, not sure about meeting up...I mean if you are from
> Thats odd never heard of someone wanting to meet up face 2 face....Anyway I am from Spokompton. Just curious as to why you would try to go to a computer store in town. Basically all the computer stores here are either ripoff artists or actually have no knowledge about PC's other then ripping you off. Just my 0.02c.
> 
> Anyway If you PM me I can try to help ya out see if we can get it going. So PM me when you get a chance. I am a nightshifter so if I don't respond right away it's because im sleeping.
> 
> P.S. Welcome to OCN


Good luck... from my understanding (can barely understand his English) but it sounds like he has a laptop that he somehow connected a GPU to and be wants to mine on that. I have no idea.... he said he had an Acer _____ and I googled it and it was a laptop.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> But they're annoyed at the wrong people.
> 
> Neither AMD nor the miners are setting these stupid prices, the anger should be directed at the greedy retailers


Yeah, the MSRPs for these cards are still reasonable but the retailers gouge the prices. Though the reverse is true for Pioneer's DJ product line...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can this PSU take 2 280x's?

http://www.microcenter.com/product/380192/Silencer_Mk_III_Series_600_Watt_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply


----------



## dathaeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Try allowing it in your firewall and virus protection. Did you move the file?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> malwarebytes is deleting/quarantining the executable.. you need to whitelist sgminer.exe before running it, or disable mwb


Yes it was mwb probably since the timing was way too convenient... I found the old 3.7.2 somewhere else with the exe again and reinstalled that and now its fine again for cgminer... sgminer is still problematic but I havent messed with the settings yet, I think its syntax is a bit different, gotta research that more.

Thanks guys, for your help.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can this PSU take 2 280x's?
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/380192/Silencer_Mk_III_Series_600_Watt_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply


Yes, as long as you don't run the 280X under LN2 max OC.

You would need molex to PCIe connectors since it only come with 2 6+2 pins.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh Dear sweet Christ...


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh Dear sweet Christ...


My payouts today say otherwise.


----------



## legoman786

Rofl dat middle coin tank.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh Dear sweet Christ...


Cause & effect of multipool mining crushing the prices of coins with daily dumps rendering mining no longer profitable even if you're doing pool or solo mining and combined with a fall in bitcoin value again things just do not bode well for crypto currency and I fear we're close to critical mass where it cannot sustain itself any longer due to too many people killing coins trying to make a quick buck as opposed to long term investment


----------



## kzim9

^agreed.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm not even doing switch pool now...
got myself a easy but not so profitable coin (still shows 0.9BTC, coinex) and im mining on that.

switch pools are fun but they dont work so well :/

besides with the ~2mhash i can be on the top 10


----------



## frickfrock999

Redd and Mintcoin seem to be the most profitable right now.


----------



## kzim9

Doge is dropping again, but I'm staying on it.


----------



## barkinos98

doge is literally going to the core, not the moon.
i dont see any future in it tbh, and im happy i sold at 200, now its like 160-170 best. :/

zeitcoin yo!


----------



## frickfrock999

Yeah, Doge is going down the tubes. I'm not touching it with 10 foot pole now.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Redd and Mintcoin seem to be the most profitable right now.


Yeah and wait for a Multipool to jump on it rendering it useless again.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Yeah and wait for a Multipool to jump on it rendering it useless again.


Probably.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

So, think it's time to dump my half a million Doge? I had high hopes for it


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So, think it's time to dump my half a million Doge? I had high hopes for it


Still holding litecoin. Any thoughts on a future for that?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So, think it's time to dump my half a million Doge? I had high hopes for it


I dumped my large holding of Doge the other day... If I had sold at ~250 I would have had several more BTC


----------



## kzim9

In all honesty, all these F' in daily crap coins have to stop, and the people pumping and dumping them have to go F off. If this keeps up, no coin will be worth anything.

This is why I have only stuck with 2 coins. PTS and Doge. While PTS is not worth anything now to mine, I will jump back if they fix the diff.

The end of crypto wont be the governments, it will be us.

Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I dumped my large holding of Doge the other day... If I had sold at ~250 I would have had several more BTC


Oh I know... mine is currently estimated at just below $500, last week it was $600... I better dump now before it is worthless...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Still holding litecoin. Any thoughts on a future for that?


I think that that is a safe coin to hold.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> In all honesty, all these F' in daily crap coins have to stop, and the people pumping and dumping them have to go F off. If this keeps up, no coin will be worth anything.
> 
> This is why I have only stuck with 2 coins. PTS and Doge. While PTS is not worth anything now to mine, I will jump back if they fix the diff.
> 
> The end of crypto wont be the governments, it will be us.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.....


This all the way. These crap coins need to STOP. That is what is killing the market...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> In all honesty, all these F' in daily crap coins have to stop, and the people pumping and dumping them have to go F off. If this keeps up, no coin will be worth anything.
> 
> This is why I have only stuck with 2 coins. PTS and Doge. While PTS is not worth anything now to mine, I will jump back if they fix the diff.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.....


part of me wants the multipools and 3/4 of these coins to go away. The other part likes having it easy, even if slightly less profitable. The truth is that there are really only 3 coins that can be spent, everything esle is garbage, and is more than likely going to stay that way. I cant believe that doge got as far as it did.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This all the way. These crap coins need to STOP. That is what is killing the market...


It's not the governments we need to worry about. We need to save us from ourselves.


----------



## chronicfx

Just out of curiosity.. Have not caught a post from Ivan in sometime.. Either we are in different schedules or has he cashed out like Hokies? Who is running the show?


----------



## frickfrock999

What's the deal with Protoshares right now anyway?

How do they stack up to Auroracoins?


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Still holding litecoin. Any thoughts on a future for that?


I'm sticking to Litecoin also, mostly due to it's relative maturity, popularity and network strength, which, if nothing else, make its long term prospects a lot better than all those pump n dump coins and also provide a little less volatility in the short term.

I still consider it a rather risky investment though.


----------



## kzim9

Ya Doge is tanking at them moment, but so is almost every coin. The only coins that are doing good are these 2 day coins, and these just kill the market.

Crypto should be more about investing rather than making QUICK & SMALL amount money. When I got into mining I had a plan. My plan was to only pull out fait currency to pay my electrical bill and a little to an equipment fund, then keep the rest in Bitcoin to use to trade for other coin.

If all people would adopt this principal I think Crypto would take off, and then larger withdraws would not hurt the market as much or at all.

But as it sits today, the market and currency looks like a joke. Basically its being run down by a bunch of kids that have NO CLUE about economics and how actual trade markets work.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's the deal with Protoshares right now anyway?
> 
> How do they stack up to Auroracoins?


The whole PTS thing is messed up because they wont adjust the diff target time which is killing it. I think they are doing it on purpose for something we don't know about.....


----------



## SeanEboy

So, I'm going to be that guy for a minute... I have $8k that I'm looking to invest one way or another. I'm kind of pissed I didn't think to build rigs earlier this year, as I have a 5,000 sq ft warehouse (my work) that I could very easily have kept rigs in, in a very cool environment, all winter. Of course spring is going to hit here soon, and it gets quite hot here in NY in the summer.

My question is.. Would buying a bunch of gear to mine with be a smart move?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> The whole PTS thing is messed up because they wont adjust the diff target time which is killing it. I think they are doing it on purpose for something we don't know about.....


If they would adjust the diff on PTS I'd be back on that in a heartbeat. As it is, can't make hardly any money on it.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> So, I'm going to be that guy for a minute... I have $8k that I'm looking to invest one way or another. I'm kind of pissed I didn't think to build rigs earlier this year, as I have a 5,000 sq ft warehouse (my work) that I could very easily have kept rigs in, in a very cool environment, all winter. Of course spring is going to hit here soon, and it gets quite hot here in NY in the summer.
> 
> My question is.. Would buying a bunch of gear to mine with be a smart move?


Right now it would take around 8 to 10 month to make your money back (calculated based on electric cost of 15 cent per kWh).

It's worth it. Besides, if bitcoin prices spike again by the end of this year you can easily triple your profits if you hold onto your coins.


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Right now it would take around 8 to 10 month to make your money back (calculated based on electric cost of 15 cent per kWh).
> 
> It's worth it. Besides, if bitcoin prices spike again by the end of this year you can easily triple your profits if you hold onto your coins.


Hey, thanks for the input, I appreciate it... Yeah, I've been debating it, and I am just piecing together a quadfire 290x build (have posted here before), that I was going to mine while not gaming. And, once I had that setup, I was thinking of doing the setup at work. 8 -10 months isn't bad ROI if you ask me.

Another thing I was thinking... Buying a pallet worth of Qnix monitors, and selling them off....


----------



## Ruxia

Best bit coin wallet? Anyone can give me a good one without having java installed? I tried multibit but it tried to install java so I canceled it.


----------



## kzim9

I used the regular Bitcoin - QT Wallet....

Took like 2 days to sync, but its ok now if I open it everyday like I do.....


----------



## Ruxia

Would that be the best right now?


----------



## ccRicers

Dogecoin might have the chance to be promoted by Frito-Lay. Details:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1zwlno/help_get_dogecoin_more_exposure_than_ever_before/


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody seen any R9 280 yet?


----------



## Somedude168




----------



## Outlawed

Anybody have knowledge on the vertminer? I want to start mining GPUC but I can not get it to work.

Im in ubuntu 13.10 with the 14.2 cata drivers. Cgminer 3.7.1 and 3.7.3 (keccak build) run fine.

I setup the vertminer the same way i setup 3.7.3 and the configure comes back looking good. I can't get it to mine though...

Here's how I'm starting it up...

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
./vertminer -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u username.1 -p x -d 1

That gives me a supposed 680Mh/s and no accepted shares (although it doesn't say reject either). I couldn't find a specific flag for the scrypt n algo so I tried to add in the standard scrypt flag (--scrypt). When I do that it does the complete opposite, bumping down my supposed hash to 11Kh/s and dropping the load on the GPU quite a bit as well. I also start getting straight rejects as well.

No matter what I do my miners in the pool website never show as being connected either.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruxia*
> 
> Would that be the best right now?


It works for me....


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Dogecoin might have the chance to be promoted by Frito-Lay. Details:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1zwlno/help_get_dogecoin_more_exposure_than_ever_before/


If this happens, OMG, to the moon with DOGE, Im gonna keep mining, it'll pop soon or later, and when it does, I will be glad I got a large amount


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Dogecoin might have the chance to be promoted by Frito-Lay. Details:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1zwlno/help_get_dogecoin_more_exposure_than_ever_before/


Well, guess I'm going to hold on to my Doges then if this becomes a reality.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well, guess I'm going to hold on to my Doges then if this becomes a reality.


Seems sketchy... The link or w/e was in the post has already been removed.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Seems sketchy... The link or w/e was in the post has already been removed.


Seems there is some doubt as to the identity of the poster... at this point however, unless you mined 100% of the DOGE you're holding it's almost a no-brainer to hold... or if you believe it's going to completely die - but then you should have already sold I would think.

I've actually bought back some of the DOGE I sold off a month ago as the price is getting back to reality and I think it's only a matter of time before there is some news which will pump it back up to the low 200s. Of course, that's just a gut feeling (and some blind faith) but I still see upside in the long-term - at least until the community that's grown up around it dies off.

I definitely wouldn't invest _real money_ in pretty much any coin at the moment however... there are some dark times looming on the horizon I think.


----------



## Playapplepie

Has something happened with Doge? I left for Disney world and when I came back I had a lot less Dogecoins than I anticipated. I was raking in about 3K doges a day, but just today I have 1,200.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I definitely wouldn't invest _real money_ in pretty much any coin at the moment however... there are some dark times looming on the horizon I think.


I agree, I think we're in for a crash and I wrote about it over on the official Nutcoin thread very early this morning: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.msg5581937#msg5581937


----------



## ccRicers

Concerning DOGE prices, it's skirting around the support price level that was set since the last time DOGE was in the double digits. It will either plummet back down or bounce up very soon after this point.


----------



## aroc91

Anybody have any thoughts on mooncoin at the moment? Its BTC exchange rate is down to the lowest it can be on Cryptsy. I'm not sure they go past 8 decimal places.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Concerning DOGE prices, it's skirting around the support price level that was set since the last time DOGE was in the double digits. It will either plummet back down or bounce up very soon after this point.


Agreed... that's the real question. If it breaks through the 130's then I think we could see it retrace all the way back to the 30s-40s.









Although it's nearly impossible to predict anything with cryptos. The one thing that we do know is that although news (and therefore the price) picked up huge momentum around the bobsled announcement - the previous huge pump was mostly wolong and crew.... and as far as I know he's still in control of a couple hundred million DOGE... which might be needing to be sold regardless of price. The one thing we can definitely tell by just looking at the order book on cryptsy and BTER is there are way more people looking to sell - even at current prices - than people willing to buy at these prices. I'm buying a little each 10Sat drop... just to accumulate... but I still think this could go on for awhile.

The thing I think actually bodes well in favor of DOGE holding position somewhere (as opposed to a complete collapse) is that several exchanges have DOGE markets with numerous pairs trading against it - so that tells me that there will likely be a few billion at least tied up in portfolios... but with nearly 60B in circulation - the drop could be ugly!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So, think it's time to dump my half a million Doge? I had high hopes for it


I've dumped mine brah, it seems like its dropping every single day.
I'm stacking on Zeitcoins as they are easy to mine and (oh btw finally made 4 cards work) some kittehcoin i had leftover.
oh and some 1.4m fedoracoins i have no idea when/how i mined








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruxia*
> 
> Best bit coin wallet? Anyone can give me a good one without having java installed? I tried multibit but it tried to install java so I canceled it.


If you have mac (or if its comp. with windows) I got hive installed and its just the wallet, doesnt even update the block chain so you can start sending/receiving the moment it finishes installing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I definitely wouldn't invest _real money_ in pretty much any coin at the moment however... there are some dark times looming on the horizon I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I think we're in for a crash and I wrote about it over on the official Nutcoin thread very early this morning: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.msg5581937#msg5581937
Click to expand...

this reminds me i should get me some nutcoins








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Concerning DOGE prices, it's skirting around the support price level that was set since the last time DOGE was in the double digits. It will either plummet back down or bounce up very soon after this point.


I'd assume it'll drop to the ground and then will be abandoned.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I've dumped mine brah, it seems like its dropping every single day.
> I'm stacking on Zeitcoins as they are easy to mine and (oh btw finally made 4 cards work) some kittehcoin i had leftover.


ZeitCoins are terrible to mine... They are like 1/3 as profitable as LTC.... Why are you on them? Unless you think the price is going to skyrocket tonight, you should be mining anything other than that coin and buying into it (and thats only if you think it is a long term gaining coin; which is doubtable)... you are looking at .003 BTC/Mhash/day


----------



## barkinos98

I'm just mining them simply because it is easy to mine with a diff around 20.
it is highly unprofitable i know but i racked 100k over a night's sleep.

I'll most likely convert to a switch pool soon though, its really unprofitable at 3 satoshi :/


----------



## Crizume

What hes saying is you could mine a more profitable coin and in turn buy more zeitcoin than you could have mined in the same amount of time.


----------



## incog

These past few pages make me think BC is here to stay. Maybe I should buy some more.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> What hes saying is you could mine a more profitable coin and in turn buy more zeitcoin than you could have mined in the same amount of time.


ha i see
well its kinda too late now i got 270k i'll finish up to half a mil and then change to something else









E: on another notice, 300k i have now is worth 0.00301156 BTC.
im dropping this most likely its too low :/


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> What hes saying is you could mine a more profitable coin and in turn buy more zeitcoin than you could have mined in the same amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ha i see
> well its kinda too late now i got 270k i'll finish up to half a mil and then change to something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: on another notice, 300k i have now is worth 0.00301156 BTC.
> im dropping this most likely its too low :/
Click to expand...

You're reminding me of all the Karmacoin I've been mining, LOL.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> You're reminding me of all the Karmacoin I've been mining, LOL.


When Karma first came out though.... .04 BTC/Mhash


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> You're reminding me of all the Karmacoin I've been mining, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> When Karma first came out though.... .04 BTC/Mhash
Click to expand...

how do you calculate that value?
i got 2mhash on my command and zeit coins are worth jack :/
still love the idea of having 300k mined in a day's worth


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how do you calculate that value?
> i got 2mhash on my command and zeit coins are worth jack :/
> still love the idea of having 300k mined in a day's worth


Karma is not worth that anymore... When it first came out you could mine 1mil a day per Mhash and the price was 4 satoshi.... Thats .04BTC/Mhash... I don't know what the current value is, I don't think it is worth mining anymore though


----------



## lacrossewacker

So what will it take for this to remain become sustainable? In its current state, any smart investor worth a darn will not want to put money into this system


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So what will it take for this to remain become sustainable? In its current state, any smart investor worth a darn will not want to put money into this system


There's already plenty of monies in the system, imo. I think what's going to happen is that all the crappy alt-coins are going to die out, leaving room for only the most stable coins: Bitcoin, Litecoin, Dogecoin and the stronger alt-coins (which I think blackcoin is a part of). Everything will "decline" a bit. This little rollercoaster ride was due to the dudes who bought lots of AMD cards to make quick money.

It will stagnate, then stabliize, then probably rise slowly again.

I THINK. I'm totally speculating here, maybe someone else can bounce off this idea?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> There's already plenty of monies in the system, imo. I think what's going to happen is that all the crappy alt-coins are going to die out, leaving room for only the most stable coins: Bitcoin, Litecoin, Dogecoin and the stronger alt-coins (which I think blackcoin is a part of). Everything will "decline" a bit. This little rollercoaster ride was due to the dudes who bought lots of AMD cards to make quick money.
> 
> It will stagnate, then stabliize, then probably rise slowly again.
> 
> I THINK. I'm totally speculating here, maybe someone else can bounce off this idea?


I agree, what I will add is the more 'pump and dumps' that happen the more likely alt coins will fail. Every pump and dump just funnels the wealth to the major players in the crypto game. People who are happy they are gaining the 10% on their .5BTC orders are just small fish compared to what the big guys are funneling. For every gain you make, someone loses; And this is why a highly volatile market is good for great traders, and bad for longevity. BTC, LTC, and Doge are becoming too expensive to artificially inflate the price so you are seeing them arrive at their true market values.

I don't know if I agree with the BC becoming a player in the 'strong' Alt markets, but we will see.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ill bounce this: I doubt BC will go anywhere as a long term currency, mostly because no one other than the small pool of miners who actually hold BC really want it to go up in value. Anyone who doesn't already have a stake in it will look elsewhere, because frankly who cares about one of a thousand different scrypt coins, let alone one that can't even be mined anymore.

I'd say the following coins have a long term future:

- BTC
- LTC
- Doge maybe.... maaaaybe haha
- PTS/BTS if the devs get cracking on their DACs
- UTC if it gets proper penetration with e-tailers
- VTC if the one-click miner is released, and it gets proper penetration as above


----------



## Nhb93

Yay, I get to go figure out what's wrong with my two machines.









No idea for my life what's wrong, which just makes going about fixing it that much more fun. They've been restarting and then not booting properly for the last few days, but I've been too busy to go and fix it (or notice it for that matter).


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

You need to define what exactly you mean by sustainability. You obviously can't expect mining to be sustainable, after all there's only so much money you can print before it becomes worthless (see Zimbabwe). Also, I think only BTC and to a lesser extent LTC have managed to reach a critical mass of network strength & popularity to survive the volatility of pumps n dumps and absorb the shockwaves of real or perceived newsbombs.

There's also the fact that cryptos have a few issues to work around still, so I'm not expecting smooth sailing, but I think they'll survive, just going to take a good while longer to become less volatile.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Hey guys, I'm a cryptocurrency noob and just decided to see how my 780 HOFs mine doge with cudaminer. I believe I've got everything set up correctly now, and I'm successfully mining at around 550 khash per card. For some reason though, my mining statistics aren't updating on the pool I'm using (dogepool.pw.) I've got the worker name and password correctly entered in the batch file, but the pool still says I'm at zero share and hash rate. I tried several other pools, but I get a stratum authentication failed error with all the other pools I've tried. I've quadruple checked my worker name and password, updated drivers, restarted my computer and modem, and nothing has helped so far. Anyone have an idea of what I'm doing wrong? I'd really appreciate the help, since I'm currently mining without any benefits lol.


----------



## barkinos98

yeah just calculated
the zeitcoin i seemed to like needs 100 million of them to equal one BTC.
bye bye


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> There's already plenty of monies in the system, imo. I think what's going to happen is that all the crappy alt-coins are going to die out, leaving room for only the most stable coins: Bitcoin, Litecoin, Dogecoin and the stronger alt-coins (which I think blackcoin is a part of). Everything will "decline" a bit. This little rollercoaster ride was due to the dudes who bought lots of AMD cards to make quick money.
> 
> It will stagnate, then stabliize, then probably rise slowly again.
> 
> I THINK. I'm totally speculating here, maybe someone else can bounce off this idea?


I think you're generally on the right track, however, I don't think I want to get into the game of picking the winners and losers, market forces will do that and it could well be some that you think are strong now will end up being nothing in the end and some that might appear weak now could end up becoming dominant players. I think it's about to get pretty ugly here for a while and I wish I had a prediction of how long a little while is going to be, it could come and go like the volatile firestorm ride cryptos have been on up to this point and be done in a couple of months, but I have my doubts, my bets would put it more into the 6 month to 2 year time frame before the dust all settles. I think a lot of coins, exchanges, investors and miners are going to leave the market in pretty short order. I personally plan on trying to weather this storm, because I believe cryptos have a place in the world's future and maybe a very prominent place in the end. One thing I forgot to mention, there is a lot of very big money sitting on the outside that doesn't want to see cryptos succeed at all, because they have vested interests of their own for not wanting them to succeed.

I suppose some of this could be blamed on too many miners getting into the game and thereby encouraging the production of all the new altcoins, but it really all comes down to money. People believed they saw a way to make a dollar and they jumped on it. The problem we have at the moment is too many piranhas trying to eat too few dollars. The market has outgrown the investment in terms of the number of coins. The more you divide a dollar by ever increasing number of coins means that each coin gets an ever decreasing piece of the dollar. That's the cause of the crash we're about to see.


----------



## Eggy88

Someone want some mining rigs?











On the other side, hate all the up's and down's in the marked now. Multi pools down to 0, Doge down as well so not mining that, got a couple of rigs sitting on Clevermining (multi) just because i don't have anything else to mine ATM. Any suggestions for coins? 80% of the hashrate is going to coins that is beeing "dumped" for BTC and the remaining 20% is for coins that might make a jump in the near future.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Anybody have knowledge on the vertminer? I want to start mining GPUC but I can not get it to work.
> 
> Im in ubuntu 13.10 with the 14.2 cata drivers. Cgminer 3.7.1 and 3.7.3 (keccak build) run fine.
> 
> I setup the vertminer the same way i setup 3.7.3 and the configure comes back looking good. I can't get it to mine though...
> 
> Here's how I'm starting it up...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> ./vertminer -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u username.1 -p x -d 1
> 
> That gives me a supposed 680Mh/s and no accepted shares (although it doesn't say reject either). I couldn't find a specific flag for the scrypt n algo so I tried to add in the standard scrypt flag (--scrypt). When I do that it does the complete opposite, bumping down my supposed hash to 11Kh/s and dropping the load on the GPU quite a bit as well. I also start getting straight rejects as well.
> 
> No matter what I do my miners in the pool website never show as being connected either.
> 
> Any suggestions?


My vertminer config is exactly like my sgminer config but with lower thread-concurrency and gpuengine. You need to specify all of these things in the config or bat file because N-factor requires much lower TC and clocks. It also requires much more system RAM. It shouldn't say 680Mh/s but Kh/s. Your hashrate should be at the most about half of what it is on scrypt when it is running good. This is a hard coin to mine if you're just getting into mining.

Relatively good payout from clevermining yesterday considering the state of crypto.


----------



## utnorris

Right now I am thinking of pointing my rigs at LTC for the time being, but the extra 15% or so from clevermining keeps me there because I want the short term gains to pay for a few things. Personally I do not think we will have another good bump unless Zerocoin actually hits the market in May due to its anonymous nature which the black market will want. Good or bad, the market needs a cash infusion and that could be the next one. I think we are pretty much stable at this point. As clevermining becomes more and more parallel with LTC in profit, I will switch to that. I give GPU mining another 4 months before asics drive the profitability out of scrypt like they did with Sha. There are already units on the market at 300-400KHs that only use 6 watts, but they are still priced higher than a R9 270 in KHs/watt. Once that changes, it will be over for GPU mining. Just my $.02.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Right now I am thinking of pointing my rigs at LTC for the time being, but the extra 15% or so from clevermining keeps me there because I want the short term gains to pay for a few things. Personally I do not think we will have another good bump unless Zerocoin actually hits the market in May due to its anonymous nature which the black market will want. Good or bad, the market needs a cash infusion and that could be the next one. I think we are pretty much stable at this point. As clevermining becomes more and more parallel with LTC in profit, I will switch to that. I give GPU mining another 4 months before asics drive the profitability out of scrypt like they did with Sha. *There are already units on the market at 300-400KHs that only use 6 watts, but they are still priced higher than a R9 270 in KHs/watt.* Once that changes, it will be over for GPU mining. Just my $.02.


Can you link some proof to here? Thanks!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Can you link some proof to here? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


This...

All the scrypt ASIC's i have seen are either preorder once they hit X number of preorders or something like that. And the few that has hit the market and has been sent out went dead in under 24 hours.

Also i will bet that someone creates a new coin based on another algorithm a while after the scrypt ASICS have been on the market.


----------



## frickfrock999

Well, I know what I'm mining on for the next 3 weeks.

Charts just came in for the profitability of VTC vs Multipools.

It's incredible.


----------



## lester007

do you mean vtc, vertcoin? afaik half of your regular khash on scrypt
pls correct me on this, is it better than other coins??


----------



## lightsout

Anyone running a 7870? I have four 270's, but the 7870 is getting much less hash than them and doesn't seem to like the settings from the 270's.

I'm running it at 1050/1400 TC 15508 I 20. Only getting 350k/hash.

All my 270's can do over 400.

-I d -d 1 --no-submit-stale --thread-concurrency 15508 -I 17 --temp-overheat 90 --temp-cutoff 95


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, I know what I'm mining on for the next 3 weeks.
> 
> Charts just came in for the profitability of VTC vs Multipools.
> 
> It's incredible.
> 
> You'll only get about 3 or 4 vtc a day with 1gh I've been mining it at dedicated first and now trade my bit I actually switched to gpucoin a little while ago. I'm on my tablet so I can't give you correct figures. You def lose half or a little more of your hash rate mining vtc but at least it has some value I wish a held all the ones I mined so far instead of dumping them but oh well dems da breaks


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ...
> this reminds me i should get me some nutcoins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I'd assume it'll drop to the ground and then will be abandoned.


Don't get me wrong, I'm holding quite a few million NUT for the long term, mostly because I love an underdog... but these two statements don't really make sense when read together. If you really believe that DOGE will lose nearly 100% of it's value... then you can be 100,000% sure that NUT will be even more worthless, and even sooner than DOGE.

EDIT - In all honesty, NUT is completely worthless right now... but it's easy to mine, cheap to get and I'm just holding for the hell of it.









Some stats to consider:
Average Hashrate Yesterday: ~50% of LTC hashrate, ~10X FTC hashrate, and nearly 30X WDC hashrate
Avg. Tx per Hour: 841 (slightly more than twice that of LTC, 12X FTC, 8X WDC)
Market Capitalization: ~$51M USD - ~12% of LTC, but nearly 7X as much as FTC and more than 14X that of WDC

At current prices DOGE 'created' a little over $315K USD in the last 24h - which is ~60% of what LTC created.

All this is not to say that you are _wrong_ in your assessment... you might be completely correct in that predition. However, if you are correct, I certainly hope you are entirely in BTC/FIAT... because even FTC,WDC,PPC,etc... will all disappear before DOGE is likely to... and LTC will follow within a few weeks of that happening I think. There are more active DOGE addresses than LTC addresses... and arguably there are more places to spend them than LTC. Just my









Bitinfocharts.com used for stats... also note the coins they accept donations in... BTC/DOGE (no LTC address posted - although I'm sure if you asked they'd be happy to provide one special for you).


----------



## Minusorange

I have to laugh

Miner can't find profitable coin

Mines with a multipool to turn some profit

Multipool makes coins even less profitable by increasing difficulty and dumping coins to lower their value

Miner can't find profitable coin

Mines with a multipool to turn some profit

Multipool makes coins even less profitable by increasing difficulty and dumping coins to lower their value

And the cycle repeats, until these multipools have run every coin into the ground and then there's nothing worth mining at all

Think about this for a second, if you mine a coin yourself you can set your own price and stick with that price to sell at what it's truly worth to you in terms of cost of electricity vs block reward vs block difficulty

Mulitpool owners do not care about this, they just dump the coins for whatever price they can get in order to pay you guys immediately and make a little profit on the side for themselves, by mining with a multipool you're contributing to the demise of the very thing you want to stay alive in order to make money

At the rate it's going I give crypto currency a month before we reach critical mass and it becomes pointless in mining any coin other than LTC, even the brand new coins are getting hit hard on prices thanks to quick buck dumpers and the worse thing is they're too stupid to see the damage they're doing

I'm not saying this is the only reason why crypto is beginning to fail but it's one of the largest contributing factors overall combined with a saturation of the market of pointless coins


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, I know what I'm mining on for the next 3 weeks.
> 
> Charts just came in for the profitability of VTC vs Multipools.
> 
> It's incredible.


Been on VTC for two weeks now









Getting miners set up for scrypt N can be a headache, but at least once it works you can use it on most other scrypt-N coins. Switching between scrypt and scrypt-N has never been so easy









Waiting for scrypt ASICs. With VTC's community and innovations I expect it to be the "LiteCoin" of the scrypt-N coins..


----------



## ledzepp3

What do y'all think I could make a month assuming I get into a decent pool with dual 290X's mining say Litecoins?

-Zepp


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Been on VTC for two weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting miners set up for scrypt N can be a headache, but at least once it works you can use it on most other scrypt-N coins. Switching between scrypt and scrypt-N has never been so easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for scrypt ASICs. With VTC's community and innovations I expect it to be the "LiteCoin" of the scrypt-N coins..


I'm thinking about getting into VTC tommorow.

Any recommendations for pools and can I still use sgminer to mine VTC?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

TTL said he got the memory overclocked to 6600mhz or 1650 mhz on the slider game stable. I'd imagine this R9 290X could probably hit 1700 mhz mining









You'd probably get 1200kh/s on a single card

Consuming 400W per card


----------



## nickcnse

What do you guys think of these? http://zoomhash.com/collections/frontpage/products/in-stock-gridseed-300-kh-s-asic-scrypt-sha-miner-batch-3-ships-from-los-angeles I'm new to mining but these seem like they'll kick butt in the not too far future.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting into VTC tommorow.
> 
> Any recommendations for pools and can I still use sgminer to mine VTC?


For the best performance you'll want to use theKev's vertminer 0.5.2. I had loads of issues getting my cards to run at first, with scrypt-N you need to do a lot of playing around with number of GPU threads, thread concurrency, and rawIntensity settings. When you hit ~50% of your regular scrypt hashrate, you know you have tuned your cards properly. Important to make sure the WU rate stays high as well (80-90% of your hash rate).

Honestly, p2pools are the best way to go for VTC. That way there is no risk of DDoS and you get smaller, quicker payments. Also helps reduce chances of 51% attack. ~10% of the VTC hashrate is done through p2pool. However p2pools only work best when you have higher hashrates (> 400kh/s).

Find out more here: http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/3626/what-is-the-p2pool

You can easily connect up to a p2pool node close to you using your wallet address as your username. Here is a list of the p2pools: http://p2pool.vertcoin.org/

If you want a conventional pool you can do that as well. There are really some smaller pools in need of more hashes, so much so that they are doing block finder rewards.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> For the best performance you'll want to use theKev's vertminer 0.5.2. I had loads of issues getting my cards to run at first, with scrypt-N you need to do a lot of playing around with number of GPU threads, thread concurrency, and rawIntensity settings. When you hit ~50% of your regular scrypt hashrate, you know you have tuned your cards properly. Important to make sure the WU rate stays high as well (80-90% of your hash rate).
> 
> Honestly, p2pools are the best way to go for VTC. That way there is no risk of DDoS and you get smaller, quicker payments. Also helps reduce chances of 51% attack. ~10% of the VTC hashrate is done through p2pool. However p2pools only work best when you have higher hashrates (> 400kh/s).
> 
> Find out more here: http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/3626/what-is-the-p2pool
> 
> You can easily connect up to a p2pool node close to you using your wallet address as your username. Here is a list of the p2pools: http://p2pool.vertcoin.org/
> 
> If you want a conventional pool you can do that as well. There are really some smaller pools in need of more hashes, so much so that they are doing block finder rewards.


I'm actually about to punch in the p2pool address now but I can't decide which one I should use.

Which of these would be the best option? I'm in the Midwest if that matters.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm actually about to punch in the p2pool address now but I can't decide which one I should use.
> 
> Which of these would be the best option? I'm in the Midwest if that matters.


Pick a one that is a good combination between latency, low fees, and solid uptime. Choose a few backups if you want.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Pick a one that is a good combination between latency, low fees, and solid uptime. Choose a few backups if you want.


Alright, went ahead and took your advice.

However, when I double click my .bat file, I'm met with this error message.










Followed by a very low hash rate and work restarts?










Any ideas?

*My code:
*

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

vertminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://ool-457dfad7.dyn.optonline.net:9171 -u VpFtgdPD57wAZdYFQ89KKEs4fypEFUp2r3 -p x -I 20 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 19712


----------



## Outlawed

Holy.... have you guys seen THIS?
Quote:


> Laser-etched aluminum offline wallets that are encrypted, waterproof and fire-resistant up to 1200°F






Talk about some serious cold storage. Not a bad price point either.

They say not to store your cards in fire though. So much for setting up a temple of doom for your bitcoin wallet.


----------



## lester007

anyone look into this?







http://zeusminer.com/product/zeus-scrypt-asic-miner-300khs/


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Holy.... have you guys seen THIS?
> 
> Talk about some serious cold storage. Not a bad price point either.
> 
> They say not to store your cards in fire though. So much for setting up a temple of doom for your bitcoin wallet.


If I was that paranoid I would sell BTC for metals instead.

If the place you store you BTC offline wallets gets that hot or become submerged, you are either doing a bad job keeping your money safe, or someone started WW3.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Holy.... have you guys seen THIS?
> 
> Talk about some serious cold storage. Not a bad price point either.
> 
> They say not to store your cards in fire though. So much for setting up a temple of doom for your bitcoin wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was that paranoid I would sell BTC for metals instead.
> 
> If the place you store you BTC offline wallets gets that hot or become submerged, you are either doing a bad job keeping your money safe, or someone started WW3.
Click to expand...

Metal....I cash out every couple weeks. I trust cryptos only slightly more than FIAT. If I cant hold it, it is not real.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> If I was that paranoid I would sell BTC for metals instead.
> 
> If the place you store you BTC offline wallets gets that hot or become submerged, you are either doing a bad job keeping your money safe, or someone started WW3.


House fire and floods are very real.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

For everyone that keeps linking to ASICs: DON'T BUY THEM!!! If the whole mining game crashes, and you have bought those scrypt ASICs, you will be paperweights. At least with GPUs, you can get some of your money back with resale because they still serve a purpose.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> House fire and floods are very real.


Well it really depends on how many coins you are holding.

If I had that many coins, I'll probably store it in a bank.
If you store something in the bank's vaults, do they provide insurance against floods and fires?


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> anyone look into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://zeusminer.com/product/zeus-scrypt-asic-miner-300khs/


Looks to good to be true at the moment. I wouldn't expect these to at least Q3 2014 as ASICs never delivery on time.


----------



## ccRicers

Potcoin's been on a roll lately. Up to 3000 or more Satoshi per POT whereas it usually stays in the 1,000's. Too bad my current mined POT hasn't met close to its automatic payout. Looks like I'll go back with the plan to dump half of my mined stuff and hold the rest for these kinds of days.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Alright, went ahead and took your advice.
> 
> However, when I double click my .bat file, I'm met with this error message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a very low hash rate and work restarts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> *My code:
> *
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> 
> vertminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://ool-457dfad7.dyn.optonline.net:9171 -u VpFtgdPD57wAZdYFQ89KKEs4fypEFUp2r3 -p x -I 20 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 19712


Pool thing is odd....it seems to connect afterwards. What does your .conf file look like?

If you look at the settings running in vertminer vs what you entered into your bat you will see they are not the same. You definitely specified an intensity of more than 12...yet that shows in your miner window.

I would edit the vertminer .conf file instead...just use the bat to set your environment variables and call vertminer.

What card do you have? I will tell you right now that a high thread concurrency like that, combined with an intensity of 20 will probably fail to run properly. My 7950 is very picky with vertminer, and it only likes a thread concurrency of 14336 along with an intensity of 18.

theKev's vertminer gives you the ability to change gpu-threads to 2 rather than 1 for most cards and still max out your hash rate due to the rawIntensity setting. This allows you to finetune your cards for way more performance that with the original vertminer. For example with my R9 270, optimal settings were 2 GPU threads, raw intensity 5120 (between intensity 12 and 13), and 6336 thread concurrency. Take a look at the rawintensity list in this post: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=466867.0

Also, I'd take a peak over at http://www.verters.com/vertcoin-hardware-list for some settings to try out.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Metal....I cash out every couple weeks. I trust cryptos only slightly more than FIAT. If I cant hold it, it is not real.


This. Although I'm not technically 'invested' (as in fiat-to-crypto investment) in cryptos so I don't worry about that aspect... I do look at it almost the same as fiat... it's the market itself and general sentiment that determines it's value (or lack thereof) so it _is_ essentially fiat. Although I will never say for sure in writing - some of my BTC _may_ have found it's way to metals... or not.









The biggest problem I have with those cards is again a trust issue... If I'm supplying a website with my public and private keys... then, regardless of whether their made out of aluminum or for that matter titanium... they're inherently _less secure_ than a piece of paper no one but me has ever seen that was generated and printed offline on a live-linux CD boot. On the other hand, if I purchase the 'public only' version... then what use is it really? To hand out to people? I could simply have the QR printed on a t-shirt and walk around town with it... who knows, I might even get a tip randomly.









Even if they can 'prove' (not sure how, but a weekly audit by a known security analyst would be a start) that they don't store the keys after producing the cards, and that the person shipping the cards out is a blind nun... I still wouldn't consider that a good place for storing anything over a BTC or so... not to mention that with a paper wallet - I can make a photo copy myself, put it in an envelope, and store it in a bank vault off-site. More secure and at a cost of less than 10 minutes labor and .02 worth of paper.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Can you link some proof to here? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> This...
> 
> All the scrypt ASIC's i have seen are either preorder once they hit X number of preorders or something like that. And the few that has hit the market and has been sent out went dead in under 24 hours.
> 
> Also i will bet that someone creates a new coin based on another algorithm a while after the scrypt ASICS have been on the market.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=494625.20

Zoomhash.com sells them currently and helixminers.com will have them shortly. I have a friend that already has some and he gets 400KHs on his. However, they are still in their infancy and not quite up to par with GPU's. That being said, I did a quick comparison and found that if I was able to do 400KHs on each one, then because of the lower wattage requirement, I would only need 9600KHs to give me the same return that my 11200KHs gives me today. The next generation will be interesting to see what they can deliver in KHs per watt.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=494625.20
> 
> Zoomhash.com sells them currently and helixminers.com will have them shortly. I have a friend that already has some and he gets 400KHs on his. However, they are still in their infancy and not quite up to par with GPU's. That being said, I did a quick comparison and found that if I was able to do 400KHs on each one, then because of the lower wattage requirement, I would only need 9600KHs to give me the same return that my 11200KHs gives me today. The next generation will be interesting to see what they can deliver in KHs per watt.


And what would you do with them if the market collapsed all of the sudden? That's why I think ASICs are too much of a risk. Sure they get great rewards but with the way the market currently is, I wouldn't touch one with a ten foot poll.

Thanks for the link though, +rep!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Pool thing is odd....it seems to connect afterwards. What does your .conf file look like?
> 
> If you look at the settings running in vertminer vs what you entered into your bat you will see they are not the same. You definitely specified an intensity of more than 12...yet that shows in your miner window.
> 
> I would edit the vertminer .conf file instead...just use the bat to set your environment variables and call vertminer.
> 
> What card do you have? I will tell you right now that a high thread concurrency like that, combined with an intensity of 20 will probably fail to run properly. My 7950 is very picky with vertminer, and it only likes a thread concurrency of 14336 along with an intensity of 18.
> 
> theKev's vertminer gives you the ability to change gpu-threads to 2 rather than 1 for most cards and still max out your hash rate due to the rawIntensity setting. This allows you to finetune your cards for way more performance that with the original vertminer. For example with my R9 270, optimal settings were 2 GPU threads, raw intensity 5120 (between intensity 12 and 13), and 6336 thread concurrency. Take a look at the rawintensity list in this post: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=466867.0
> 
> Also, I'd take a peak over at http://www.verters.com/vertcoin-hardware-list for some settings to try out.


This is what my conf is and I'm currently running an HIS 7950:

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://POOL1:PORT",
                "user" : "USERNAME",
                "pass" : "PASSWORD"
        },
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://POOL2:PORT",
                "user" : "USERNAME",
                "pass" : "PASSWORD"
        }       
]
,
"intensity" : "12",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"expiry" : "30",
"scan-time" : "5"
}


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=494625.20
> 
> Zoomhash.com sells them currently and helixminers.com will have them shortly. I have a friend that already has some and he gets 400KHs on his. However, they are still in their infancy and not quite up to par with GPU's. That being said, I did a quick comparison and found that if I was able to do 400KHs on each one, then because of the lower wattage requirement, I would only need 9600KHs to give me the same return that my 11200KHs gives me today. The next generation will be interesting to see what they can deliver in KHs per watt.


On the graphics card side of things, some of us are also eyeing what Maxwell can bring to the table once Nvidia starts using it for its flagship cards. If the efficiency isn't too bad at scaling to more powerful GPUs then holy hell would we have a great new source of cards to pick from.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> What do you guys think of these? http://zoomhash.com/collections/frontpage/products/in-stock-gridseed-300-kh-s-asic-scrypt-sha-miner-batch-3-ships-from-los-angeles I'm new to mining but these seem like they'll kick butt in the not too far future.


Go over here if you want to learn about them: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=494625.20

I have a friend with 12 of them currently getting 400KHs at a 850 frequency. They are real, whether or not they will be worth anything if the market crashes is a different story. The main advantage of these is they can due scrypt and SHA at the same time, but power usage goes up to 1200 watts for 10 of them.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> On the graphics card side of things, some of us are also eyeing what Maxwell can bring to the table once Nvidia starts using it for its flagship cards. If the efficiency isn't too bad at scaling to more powerful GPUs then holy hell would we have a great new source of cards to pick from.


Here is the thing, if you think we are headed for a correction as some, including myself, believe, then Maxwell is a moot point as it won't matter. However, as I have stated before, if a coin like Zerocoin hits the market that is completely anonymous, then you will see a fresh supply of cash hit the market from those that want to hide their transactions which is what cryptocurrency needs and is not currently getting. Of course, if Bitcoin all of a sudden got listed on Wall St, that would give the market the same pump in cash it needs too.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> This is what my conf is and I'm currently running an HIS 7950:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://POOL1:PORT",
> "user" : "USERNAME",
> "pass" : "PASSWORD"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://POOL2:PORT",
> "user" : "USERNAME",
> "pass" : "PASSWORD"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "12",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "expiry" : "30",
> "scan-time" : "5"
> }


Cool! We have the exact same 7950....that is assuming yours is also a reference card.

There is no saying my settings will work for you, but try these. If they fail, set the GPU engine field to 0 and as well the GPU memclock field to 0 (sets to stock):

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://ool-457dfad7.dyn.optonline.net:9171",
                "user" : "VpFtgdPD57wAZdYFQ89KKEs4fypEFUp2r3",
                "pass" : "x"
        }
]
,
"intensity" : "18",
"gpu-engine" : "1000",
"gpu-memclock" : "1730",
"gpu-fan" : "20-100",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"thread-concurrency" : "14336",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"expiry" : "30",
"scan-time" : "5"
}

As for your .bat, use this instead:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
COLOR 0C
vertminer.exe

With these settings, I sit pretty at 300kH/s on my 7950 (exactly half my normal scrypt hashrate)


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Here is the thing, if you think we are headed for a correction as some, including myself, believe, then Maxwell is a moot point as it won't matter. However, as I have stated before, if a coin like Zerocoin hits the market that is completely anonymous, then you will see a fresh supply of cash hit the market from those that want to hide their transactions which is what cryptocurrency needs and is not currently getting. Of course, if Bitcoin all of a sudden got listed on Wall St, that would give the market the same pump in cash it needs too.


As all the altcoins have their values pegged to Bitcoin's, I'm mostly riding on Bitcoin's outlook later improving this year as more services become available to make the currency accessible to even more people. 2013 was the year it went from underground interest to a topic of discussion in the news and governments. I wasn't in the mining game when prices spiked to $1200 on the then-seemingly venerable MtGox. To me, introducing more coins doesn't directly dilute the market. It does make mining less profitable but not directly. I believe it is the increase of hashrate that makes the price of mining increase. That stays true as long as the combined market cap of all the available coins doesn't change by much. And again, that will only change a lot when new fiat is being put into Bitcoin.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Cool! We have the exact same 7950....that is assuming yours is also a reference card.
> 
> There is no saying my settings will work for you, but try these. If they fail, set the GPU engine field to 0 and as well the GPU memclock field to 0 (sets to stock):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://ool-457dfad7.dyn.optonline.net:9171",
> "user" : "VpFtgdPD57wAZdYFQ89KKEs4fypEFUp2r3",
> "pass" : "x"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "18",
> "gpu-engine" : "1000",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1730",
> "gpu-fan" : "20-100",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "thread-concurrency" : "14336",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "expiry" : "30",
> "scan-time" : "5"
> }
> 
> As for your .bat, use this instead:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> COLOR 0C
> vertminer.exe
> 
> With these settings, I sit pretty at 300kH/s on my 7950 (exactly half my normal scrypt hashrate)


Oh, dude. SCORE! It's actually working! Thank you!









So is this what I should be seeing when I'm mining? Nothing weird or out of the ordinary here?










Also, how would I change that color to something light blueish?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh, dude. SCORE! It's actually working! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this what I should be seeing when I'm mining? Nothing weird or out of the ordinary here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how would I change that color to something light blueish?


List of NT color commands http://www.robvanderwoude.com/ntcolor.php







. You can change the COLOR 0C line in the .bat file to COLOUR 09.

Yes, that looks normal. I don't know if you ended up applying my overclock or not (I have an aggressive memory clock), but 250-300kH/s is normal for a 7950 mining VTC. You might be able to squeeze more kH if you increase intensity to 19, but I tend to find that it creates a lot of heat and makes the system unusable (graphics very unresponsive)

Your WU looks good so far, but you haven't run for that long. Make sure it runs for awhile and then check to make sure your WU: rate is between 80-90% of your kH/s rate. Also make sure your HW: is always 0. If not you have to adjust thread concurrency. Another thing to note is that with P2Pools you do tend to get some rejected shares. As long as it is less than or around 5%, you should be good.

Other then that, watch temps, and mine on!









EDIT: You can see your payouts by checking your wallet (as p2pool pays out directly to your wallet) or going to your address in the p2pool listing and seeing the transaction ledger.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ...
> this reminds me i should get me some nutcoins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I'd assume it'll drop to the ground and then will be abandoned.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm holding quite a few million NUT for the long term, mostly because I love an underdog... but these two statements don't really make sense when read together. If you really believe that DOGE will lose nearly 100% of it's value... then you can be 100,000% sure that NUT will be even more worthless, and even sooner than DOGE.
> 
> EDIT - In all honesty, NUT is completely worthless right now... but it's easy to mine, cheap to get and I'm just holding for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some stats to consider:
> Average Hashrate Yesterday: ~50% of LTC hashrate, ~10X FTC hashrate, and nearly 30X WDC hashrate
> Avg. Tx per Hour: 841 (slightly more than twice that of LTC, 12X FTC, 8X WDC)
> Market Capitalization: ~$51M USD - ~12% of LTC, but nearly 7X as much as FTC and more than 14X that of WDC
> 
> At current prices DOGE 'created' a little over $315K USD in the last 24h - which is ~60% of what LTC created.
> 
> All this is not to say that you are _wrong_ in your assessment... you might be completely correct in that predition. However, if you are correct, I certainly hope you are entirely in BTC/FIAT... because even FTC,WDC,PPC,etc... will all disappear before DOGE is likely to... and LTC will follow within a few weeks of that happening I think. There are more active DOGE addresses than LTC addresses... and arguably there are more places to spend them than LTC. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitinfocharts.com used for stats... also note the coins they accept donations in... BTC/DOGE (no LTC address posted - although I'm sure if you asked they'd be happy to provide one special for you).
Click to expand...

hey man i totally understand you,
i have 850k Zeitcoins just because i can get them very easily, racked 850k in nearly 47-48 hours.
thing is they are worth jack, but since its easy to mine I'm just mining away.

also, i sent about 660k kittehcoins from my dekstop to the mac, but the wallet wont update. does this mean i lost 660k ones or is it pending and waiting for me to update the wallet to send it to me?


----------



## devilhead

damn its hard to get working properly those vertminer... i have 290X's , so whats best thread-concurrency? at this time for me best 8000 with 20 intensity. Got around 400 kh/s


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey man i totally understand you,
> i have 850k Zeitcoins just because i can get them very easily, racked 850k in nearly 47-48 hours.
> thing is they are worth jack, but since its easy to mine I'm just mining away.
> 
> also, i sent about 660k kittehcoins from my dekstop to the mac, but the wallet wont update. does this mean i lost 660k ones or is it pending and waiting for me to update the wallet to send it to me?


As long as there wasn't a problem with the send portion of the transaction, there's nothing to worry about. Your transaction is saved in the blockchain... you just can't see it in your wallet until it syncs up to the point in the blockchain where your transaction is. The only thing that can cause your coins to truly be lost is if you lose (delete, encrypt and forget passphrase, etc.) the wallet.dat file itself - since that's where the addresses and keys are stored.

If you eventually get the wallet to update... the coins should be there. Just remember that you have to use the same wallet file... so if you need to reinstall or update - back up that file before deleting and even before updating... otherwise your coins truly will be lost forever.

PS - I'm not sure if that Mac wallet handles it, but there should be a command that lets you dump your addresses and keys out to a text file. Using that you could import the keys into a different wallet, but in general it's better to avoid doing that unless absolutely necessary . A lot of these alt coins have some pretty crappy, cobbled-together clients... and you can never be sure which functions will work correctly or are even present as that differs from coin to coin.


----------



## JMattes

I am hoping maybe someone can help me out..

I have about 2500k/hash when mining scrypt coins and I am having a hard time finding another profitable coin to mine..
Anyone mind giving me a tip?

Right now I am mining UTC for what looks like $13 a day.. anyone know of anything better?
With there being thousands of miners out there.. sharing with me wont hurt anyone..


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey man i totally understand you,
> i have 850k Zeitcoins just because i can get them very easily, racked 850k in nearly 47-48 hours.
> thing is they are worth jack, but since its easy to mine I'm just mining away.
> 
> also, i sent about 660k kittehcoins from my dekstop to the mac, but the wallet wont update. does this mean i lost 660k ones or is it pending and waiting for me to update the wallet to send it to me?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as there wasn't a problem with the send portion of the transaction, there's nothing to worry about. Your transaction is saved in the blockchain... you just can't see it in your wallet until it syncs up to the point in the blockchain where your transaction is. The only thing that can cause your coins to truly be lost is if you lose (delete, encrypt and forget passphrase, etc.) the wallet.dat file itself - since that's where the addresses and keys are stored.
> 
> If you eventually get the wallet to update... the coins should be there. Just remember that you have to use the same wallet file... so if you need to reinstall or update - back up that file before deleting and even before updating... otherwise your coins truly will be lost forever.
> 
> PS - I'm not sure if that Mac wallet handles it, but there should be a command that lets you dump your addresses and keys out to a text file. Using that you could import the keys into a different wallet, but in general it's better to avoid doing that unless absolutely necessary . A lot of these alt coins have some pretty crappy, cobbled-together clients... and you can never be sure which functions will work correctly or are even present as that differs from coin to coin.
Click to expand...

ahh, thats reassuring








Also yes the kittehcoin wallet's send address says it starts with D (doge) but it starts with K...
also the tray icon is exact of doge, so fail :/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am hoping maybe someone can help me out..
> 
> I have about 2500k/hash when mining scrypt coins and I am having a hard time finding another profitable coin to mine..
> Anyone mind giving me a tip?
> 
> Right now I am mining UTC for what looks like $13 a day.. anyone know of anything better?
> With there being thousands of miners out there.. sharing with me wont hurt anyone..


I think you're going to find that you're in this position or worse for the foreseeable future. I think the best recommendation for profitable mining that I could give to anyone right now is going to be a combination of mining and playing the market which I know some miners are not much into. I've been watching CoinWarz for a while now and what I see is what I call coin cycles. There are certain coins that will go to the top of the profitability chart, but then once all the auto pools and other miners take notice, start mining then dumping those coins onto the market, the coins then crash to the middle or bottom of the list again because of the price drop associated with the coin dump. I think the thing to do is to find a coin on the list that does come up to or near the top frequently and to begin mining it, but then you've got to hold them until the price rises to the point you believe is as good as you're going to get, but if you see your coin on the top of CoinWarz, you can bet the price you're seeing isn't going to last long and you probably are going to want to sell. I know, this is going to take all the fun out of just mining and dumping for a profit, but I think those days are coming to an end for a little while and maybe longer than a little while. The only other option will be to continually try to chase the flavor of the moment. Don't be surprised if going forward things don't get quite a bit worse yet, I won't be.

Unless I find a particular appealing launch or something else really piques my interest, I've moved my mining back to my home coin (Nutcoin) for most of the duration. It's my hope that Nutcoin is well situated to survive what I see as a sever storm coming our way. I think we are on the verge of seeing a big consolidation of the market with a lot of losers. I think we're going to lose a lot of coins, pools, exchanges and miners, in the larger world it's called Natural Selection or Survival of the Fittest. In the end I believe it's going to be healthy for altcoins as whole (the survivors), but there's going to be a lot of hard times for a lot of people between here and there.


----------



## barkinos98

well the owner called in saying his dad was wondering why one rig was at my house
so i sealed the deal stating i'll get 30% of the hash of 4 identical rigs (with 5 cards each though)

so if i calculated right (below) i'll end up with more. does this make sense? (all units are made up)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1rig=200 coin
4rig=800 coin

electric per 1=50coin
30% of 800= 240 coin

profit now=150coin
profit then=240coin


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am hoping maybe someone can help me out..
> 
> I have about 2500k/hash when mining scrypt coins and I am having a hard time finding another profitable coin to mine..
> Anyone mind giving me a tip?
> 
> Right now I am mining UTC for what looks like $13 a day.. anyone know of anything better?
> With there being thousands of miners out there.. sharing with me wont hurt anyone..


Well going off of coinwarz that seems like you are making as much profit as you can. Just something to look into, doge seems to have potential for going up if you are into that.


----------



## Playapplepie

I keep hearing something about "Clevermining". Could someone fill me in on this? This thread grows so fast where there will be eight new pages of replies to scroll through.

Also, who else is jumping off the Doge train? I think I am going to jump off and switch back to LTC.


----------



## kzim9

I'm at around $13 profit / day mining Doge. Almost $400 a month and thats including hydro expenses.

Being I don't have much time to keep jumping around, plus the fact I think all this pumping and dumping and multi-pools is going to kill it for all of us I am happy to stick to Doge.

If Bitshare PTS ever sorts itself out I will probably direct half or more of my hash to it again......


----------



## kskwerl

I think Doge will be one of the survivors


----------



## Outlawed

Anybody on a 290 or 290x mining scrypt n? Finally got the latest version of vertminer running but I can't get it to tune worth a crap.

I searched other peoples settings when running scrypt n on vertminer to no avail. I even bumped down the intensity to 15 (most suggested 18) and I'm using the following conservative flags...

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 1 --no-adl -I 15 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24500 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune 10

It will run on my 290 giving me a supposed mere 325Kh/s but the pool only reports 20Kh/s. It's probably because of all the HW errors I'm getting (I believe that's what the numbers tallying up next to HW are). When I run that same config on the 290x it reports back 900Kh/s to 1Mh/s but no accepts and doesn't even show it being up from the pool site.

I realize you have to fine tune scrypt n/vertminer but I feel like I'm already really modest in what I have setup.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Anybody on a 290 or 290x mining scrypt n? Finally got the latest version of vertminer running but I can't get it to tune worth a crap.
> 
> I searched other peoples settings when running scrypt n on vertminer to no avail. I even bumped down the intensity to 15 (most suggested 18) and I'm using the following conservative flags...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 1 --no-adl -I 15 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24500 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune 10
> 
> It will run on my 290 giving me a supposed mere 325Kh/s but the pool only reports 20Kh/s. It's probably because of all the HW errors I'm getting (I believe that's what the numbers tallying up next to HW are). When I run that same config on the 290x it reports back 900Kh/s to 1Mh/s but no accepts and doesn't even show it being up from the pool site.
> 
> I realize you have to fine tune scrypt n/vertminer but I feel like I'm already really modest in what I have setup.


I was also having alot of trouble setting up my cards for n scrypt mining for like 3 days and could not find anything truly stable.... Until this guide by our very own DMFree.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=466867.0

Use that miner and follow his guide and you should see a big diff. I gained about 30 kh on each card and finally got 0 HW errors. I use 270's as he does so was easy copy pasta but you will just have to mess around with thread concurrency.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Anybody on a 290 or 290x mining scrypt n? Finally got the latest version of vertminer running but I can't get it to tune worth a crap.
> 
> I searched other peoples settings when running scrypt n on vertminer to no avail. I even bumped down the intensity to 15 (most suggested 18) and I'm using the following conservative flags...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 1 --no-adl -I 15 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24500 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune 10
> 
> It will run on my 290 giving me a supposed mere 325Kh/s but the pool only reports 20Kh/s. It's probably because of all the HW errors I'm getting (I believe that's what the numbers tallying up next to HW are). When I run that same config on the 290x it reports back 900Kh/s to 1Mh/s but no accepts and doesn't even show it being up from the pool site.
> 
> I realize you have to fine tune scrypt n/vertminer but I feel like I'm already really modest in what I have setup.


i can't configure as well my 4x290's, getting 90% invalid....


----------



## battleaxe

You guys might be getting memory errors. Try 1250mhz on the RAM.


----------



## SeanEboy

So, I've been debating getting into mining, and quite honestly I'm wondering why there are SO MANY rigs/cards available now...? It's a big concerning, considering people are bailing, and I'm looking to jump in. Perhaps dumping cash into (4) 5 card rigs isn't the best idea..?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> So, I've been debating getting into mining, and quite honestly I'm wondering why there are SO MANY rigs/cards available now...? It's a big concerning, considering people are bailing, and I'm looking to jump in. Perhaps dumping cash into (4) 5 card rigs isn't the best idea..?


Depends what your goals are really. If its to make a quick buck then no. Keep your money and invest in something more secure.

If you want to put your PC knowledge to use making a little extra money or want to invest in cryptocurrency futures then yes, it makes sense. There might be other reasons too, but those are the main ones I keep thinking about. I also want to see long-term where cryptocurrency goes and I hope... hope that there's some real future here. I like the concept of a currency that is 100% owned and controlled by the people. Its just cool IMO.


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Depends what your goals are really. If its to make a quick buck then no. Keep your money and invest in something more secure.
> 
> If you want to put your PC knowledge to use making a little extra money or want to invest in cryptocurrency futures then yes, it makes sense. There might be other reasons too, but those are the main ones I keep thinking about. I also want to see long-term where cryptocurrency goes and I hope... hope that there's some real future here. I like the concept of a currency that is 100% owned and controlled by the people. Its just cool IMO.


Yeah... I mean, I do pretty well buying and selling stuff.. And, my primary goal is to make money, for sure. However, I do want to get involved in mining, I mean, I didn't just buy $2400 worth of video cards ((4) 290x) just for BF4.. Err, or did I?! ;c)

Perhaps the move is to buy (2) rigs, instead of all the rigs, and keep some cash around for other moves that might come my way... Damn, it's hard to make a decision like this when you're an all or nothing kind of guy like myself.

I definitely agree with you on the future of crypto, and decentralized money, etc, as well.


----------



## bbond007

you g
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> So, I've been debating getting into mining, and quite honestly I'm wondering why there are SO MANY rigs/cards available now...? It's a big concerning, considering people are bailing, and I'm looking to jump in. Perhaps dumping cash into (4) 5 card rigs isn't the best idea..?


my goal is to pay off the rig.... thats it


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> you g
> my goal is to pay off the rig.... thats it


Right.. Well, did you buy new, or even inflated pricing?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Oh man Conan O'Brien just had the most hilarious segment on Bitcoin!!!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You guys might be getting memory errors. Try 1250mhz on the RAM.


Didn't do anything for the 290x. I think something is seriously flawed. I can lower/take out TC, core clock, mem clock, intensity, etc and the 290x continues to say it's outputting 950Kh/s to 1Mh/s. At the same time it's not accepting a single share nor is it rejecting it.

It's not the drivers or the card because it works fine on cgminer with scrypt/keccak.

The 290 at least connects and registers so I think there is hope to fine tune it but I'm honestly not even worried about it until I can get the 290x up.

Okay so apparently I was missing the --nscrypt flag for my 290x so that's where those specific issues were coming from. I still can't get the cards to actually do much. Just pretty much HW errors adding up is all I see.

This is what I'm currently trying to use with the 290x...

Code:



Code:


./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 0  -v 1 -w 256 -I 18 -g 1 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-memclock 1250 --gpu-engine 900 --gpu-powertune 10

It seems extremely conservative from what I have researched and still nothing but HW errors!!??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I was also having alot of trouble setting up my cards for n scrypt mining for like 3 days and could not find anything truly stable.... Until this guide by our very own DMFree.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=466867.0
> 
> Use that miner and follow his guide and you should see a big diff. I gained about 30 kh on each card and finally got 0 HW errors. I use 270's as he does so was easy copy pasta but you will just have to mess around with thread concurrency.


All of that is based off of windows though. I'm on linux. I guess I could try and pull some stuff out of it.

Not to mention getting maximum tweaking isn't really possible to do when I can't get very basic flags to run.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Outlawed, try dropping your intensity to 12 or 13 and see if the HW errors go away.

or give up on mining with it and come fold for Full Auto! we need a 290X. Should you take me up on my offer, my team will do everything in its power to make sure you're folding like a bus:


Spoiler: BUS 62 baby!


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I keep hearing something about "Clevermining". Could someone fill me in on this? This thread grows so fast where there will be eight new pages of replies to scroll through.
> 
> Also, who else is jumping off the Doge train? I think I am going to jump off and switch back to LTC.


Clevermining is a multipool. It is consistently the best performing one, although it hasn't been around very long. What they and others often do is pounce on weak coins and mine them to oblivion before the difficulty can adjust. Once it adjust, they move on like fat and happy locust to the next field. Many of the weaker coins with low volumes of dedicated miners can be strip mined in short order. They don't have the community to mine the difficulty back down in a timely fashion and this can cripple or kill weaker currencies.

Until currencies come out with faster adjustment rates, multipools will feast until there is nothing left to eat. If that happens before enough coins come out with this feature, there is famine. If that happens, exodus.

If you believe that consolidation is coming, don't know what coins other than bitcoin or litecoin will be standing, and/or that many of these speculative coins don't belong here, multipools may be for you. They eat everything and turn it into bitcoins. Also if you don't have time to trade timely and research, multipools may be your thing. They allow for decent returns with little more investment than the time and cost it takes to build your miner.


----------



## Deadboy90

What's going on with Auroracoin? I have tried mining it but the pools can go 24, 48 hours without finding a block. (And this is with estimated block finding at 1 every 15 minutes. I even saw 1 pool that had gone 80+ hours without finding a block.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What's going on with Auroracoin? I have tried mining it but the pools can go 24, 48 hours without finding a block. (And this is with estimated block finding at 1 every 15 minutes. I even saw 1 pool that had gone 80+ hours without finding a block.


TBH with that much premine... there simply aren't that many blocks remaining to be found in the first place... so the odds of finding one are significantly diminished. Good for value short-term probably, but very bad from a mining standpoint. The best recommendation I would have is to simply find the pool with the most hashrate... and mine there and be patient.

I missed the boat with that coin - figured the premine would completely kill it out of the gate... shows what I know!


----------



## fleetfeather

I've got an hour to kill later tonight, so if there's any interest I'll do a scrypt-N guide for nvidia owners (mining VTC, GPUC)


----------



## Eggy88

Wow, Doge is going down like crazy. ATM @ 115 and heading down. At this rate we will fall below 100 in a matter of hours. I've been holding some 100k's in hope it will raise again, but this is not looking good.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Wow, Doge is going down like crazy. ATM @ 115 and heading down. At this rate we will fall below 100 in a matter of hours. I've been holding some 100k's in hope it will raise again, but this is not looking good.


I hear ya I should have took the loss at 220 instead of riding it down. I would guess it will hit 200 again but it could take a couple of months. At least I hope so.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Wow, Doge is going down like crazy. ATM @ 115 and heading down. At this rate we will fall below 100 in a matter of hours. I've been holding some 100k's in hope it will raise again, but this is not looking good.


Big Chinese sell volumes... I'm figuring a bottom ~80... but it could be even worse than that (of course, could be better also). I dumped everything at 140 so I'll wait until I either see the price hold for 2-3 days at whatever it settles at - or if I miss the bottom, buy back in at 125-130 and just call it 'extra DOGE'. But I agree things don't look good - and I'm really wishing I would have done more than simple profit-taking back when it was at 220.









Now it's starting to look like those might be my _only_ real profits - at least short-term.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Big Chinese sell volumes... I'm figuring a bottom ~80... but it could be even worse than that (of course, could be better also). I dumped everything at 140 so I'll wait until I either see the price hold for 2-3 days at whatever it settles at - or if I miss the bottom, buy back in at 125-130 and just call it 'extra DOGE'. But I agree things don't look good - and I'm really wishing I would have done more than simple profit-taking back when it was at 220.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's starting to look like those might be my _only_ real profits - at least short-term.


I'm not even going to bother "secure" the profit i have in the doge i've saved, yes it would give me ~0.3BTC but i'm just going to sit on hit, hope we hit another wave after all the small new coins have died. I have faith in Doge and i think it's one of the once that will last for some time. It still has a lot of miners even though it's down ATM.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't do anything for the 290x. I think something is seriously flawed. I can lower/take out TC, core clock, mem clock, intensity, etc and the 290x continues to say it's outputting 950Kh/s to 1Mh/s. At the same time it's not accepting a single share nor is it rejecting it.
> 
> It's not the drivers or the card because it works fine on cgminer with scrypt/keccak.
> 
> The 290 at least connects and registers so I think there is hope to fine tune it but I'm honestly not even worried about it until I can get the 290x up.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so apparently I was missing the --nscrypt flag for my 290x so that's where those specific issues were coming from. I still can't get the cards to actually do much. Just pretty much HW errors adding up is all I see.
> 
> This is what I'm currently trying to use with the 290x...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 0  -v 1 -w 256 -I 18 -g 1 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-memclock 1250 --gpu-engine 900 --gpu-powertune 10
> 
> It seems extremely conservative from what I have researched and still nothing but HW errors!!??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> All of that is based off of windows though. I'm on linux. I guess I could try and pull some stuff out of it.
> 
> Not to mention getting maximum tweaking isn't really possible to do when I can't get very basic flags to run.


Try dropping your intensity to ~13 and see what happens, and let us know of course!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I'm not even going to bother "secure" the profit i have in the doge i've saved, yes it would give me ~0.3BTC but i'm just going to sit on hit, hope we hit another wave after all the small new coins have died. I have faith in Doge and i think it's one of the once that will last for some time. It still has a lot of miners even though it's down ATM.


Yeah, if that was all I had I would do the same... I still have 1M that I'm just leaving since it was all mined and/or purchased at under 10 satoshi level... but all the rest has been liquidated until I can get back in for more. Can't make money holding them in this down market... but buying 2-3X as many for the same amount of BTC = winning!









EDIT: On the recent big drop I just had to buy some more just in case it stabilizes at the 100 level... caught a dip to 105 and my buy went through.







I guess if nothing else, it's ~33% less of a loss than if I'd held from 145 to 105. If I wake up tomorrow and see it at 80... I won't be so happy about that.


----------



## navynuke499

so im trying to get started on multipool with cuda miner and this is all i get when i try to run it. any idea?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, if that was all I had I would do the same... I still have 1M that I'm just leaving since it was all mined and/or purchased at under 10 satoshi level... but all the rest has been liquidated until I can get back in for more. Can't make money holding them in this down market... but buying 2-3X as many for the same amount of BTC = winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: On the recent big drop I just had to buy some more just in case it stabilizes at the 100 level... caught a dip to 105 and my buy went through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if nothing else, it's ~33% less of a loss than if I'd held from 145 to 105. If I wake up tomorrow and see it at 80... I won't be so happy about that.


It's down to 106 now, and a few dips have touched 103. I will see how it evolves during the next 8 hours and i might end up putting a buy @ 90 or so. We have a lot of large walls to break before we get to 80.

102 - 16.2 BTC
101 - 15.9 BTC
100 - 40.6 BTC
88 - 21 BTC


----------



## Crizume

You have to use their stratum+tcp address. Right now you have it set up to connect to your wallet for solo mining. Post your batch for help or just changed it manually if u know what I am talking about.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I'm at around $13 profit / day mining Doge. Almost $400 a month and thats including hydro expenses.
> 
> Being I don't have much time to keep jumping around, plus the fact I think all this pumping and dumping and multi-pools is going to kill it for all of us I am happy to stick to Doge.
> 
> If Bitshare PTS ever sorts itself out I will probably direct half or more of my hash to it again......


How you earn $13 with your rig ?As i see you use 6x r270 for mining and lets say total kh/s around 2500 and according to calculator you should earn $7.83 daily - electricty costs.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Anybody on a 290 or 290x mining scrypt n? Finally got the latest version of vertminer running but I can't get it to tune worth a crap.
> 
> I searched other peoples settings when running scrypt n on vertminer to no avail. I even bumped down the intensity to 15 (most suggested 18) and I'm using the following conservative flags...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 1 --no-adl -I 15 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24500 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune 10
> 
> It will run on my 290 giving me a supposed mere 325Kh/s but the pool only reports 20Kh/s. It's probably because of all the HW errors I'm getting (I believe that's what the numbers tallying up next to HW are). When I run that same config on the 290x it reports back 900Kh/s to 1Mh/s but no accepts and doesn't even show it being up from the pool site.
> 
> I realize you have to fine tune scrypt n/vertminer but I feel like I'm already really modest in what I have setup.


Word of advice, use the vertminer.conf file rather than the commands to set the settings. If you look a page or two back you will see another member was using the .bat but the .conf file was overriding it. Try intensity of 18, leave thread concurrency the same.

If that does not work, dial back to intensity 13. Use 2 GPU threads, and back down the concurrency until you find something that works. For more control use thekevs vertminer and adjust rawintensity rather than regular intensity.

Are you using BAMT?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Wow, Doge is going down like crazy. ATM @ 115 and heading down. At this rate we will fall below 100 in a matter of hours. I've been holding some 100k's in hope it will raise again, but this is not looking good.


Put in a sell order for 3/4 of what you have at 200 and walk away. If it for some reason continues to go above 200 then at least you have 1/4 left.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Put in a sell order for 3/4 of what you have at 200 and walk away. If it for some reason continues to go above 200 then at least you have 1/4 left.


No point atm, i won't sell anytime soon considering it's close to 100 now. I don't like having money at the exchange site if i'm not planning on selling anytime soon. 95% of all i have is stored in properly encrypted local wallets.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> How you earn $13 with your rig ?As i see you use 6x r270 for mining and lets say total kh/s around 2500 and according to calculator you should earn $7.83 daily - electricty costs.


I also have 2 680's and 3 660ti's. Soon going to be adding 2 780ti's

Total hash is 3950. My hydro is 7 cents at night and 9 cents during the day per kwh


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Try dropping your intensity to ~13 and see what happens, and let us know of course!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Outlawed, try dropping your intensity to 12 or 13 and see if the HW errors go away.
> 
> or give up on mining with it and come fold for Full Auto! we need a 290X. Should you take me up on my offer, my team will do everything in its power to make sure you're folding like a bus:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BUS 62 baby!


Maybe once I finish paying of these cards... XD.

It seems that 13 is the max intensity it will run without HW errors. Very surprising considering I saw multiple people using 18-20 on a 290/290x.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Word of advice, use the vertminer.conf file rather than the commands to set the settings. If you look a page or two back you will see another member was using the .bat but the .conf file was overriding it. Try intensity of 18, leave thread concurrency the same.
> 
> If that does not work, dial back to intensity 13. Use 2 GPU threads, and back down the concurrency until you find something that works. For more control use thekevs vertminer and adjust rawintensity rather than regular intensity.
> 
> Are you using BAMT?


I'm on linux but not BAMT. Using Ubuntu 13.10. I haven't touched config files yet. I wasn't even sure if they worked in the same manner on the linux build.

While I couldn't get past the intensity of 13 I could add two threads which seemed to increase the has by almost double. Even so I feel as if my results are in the 280x range...

*290x @ 370 Kh/s*

Code:



Code:


./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 0 -v 1 -w 512 -I 13 -g 2 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-powertune 20

*290 @ 370Kh/s*

Code:



Code:


./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 1 -v 1 -w 256 -I 13 -g 2 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24500 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune 20


----------



## jagz

Fried my killawatt, picked up this



Rosewill RHSP-13001 Electricity Load Meter and Energy Monitor *$25*


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Maybe once I finish paying of these cards... XD.
> 
> It seems that 13 is the max intensity it will run without HW errors. Very surprising considering I saw multiple people using 18-20 on a 290/290x.
> I'm on linux but not BAMT. Using Ubuntu 13.10. I haven't touched config files yet. I wasn't even sure if they worked in the same manner on the linux build.
> 
> While I couldn't get past the intensity of 13 I could add two threads which seemed to increase the has by almost double. Even so I feel as if my results are in the 280x range...
> 
> *290x @ 370 Kh/s*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 0 -v 1 -w 512 -I 13 -g 2 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> *290 @ 370Kh/s*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 1 -v 1 -w 256 -I 13 -g 2 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24500 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune 20


Try increasing your thread concurrency settings now. Scrypt n and scrypt Jane typically have a max intensity around 13 for most people without HW errors, but you can run 2 threads at that level so it evens out. I haven't seen many cards mining scrypt n at 18-20 intensity, but ymmv. 370 seems a little low for those cards, my 7970's hash at around 730kh/s (~355 kH/s scrypt-n), which is 280x level as you said. Now that you have no HW errors, try varying your thread concurrency settings a little higher/lower, might be able to tweak out some extra hash.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Maybe once I finish paying of these cards... XD.
> 
> It seems that 13 is the max intensity it will run without HW errors. Very surprising considering I saw multiple people using 18-20 on a 290/290x.
> I'm on linux but not BAMT. Using Ubuntu 13.10. I haven't touched config files yet. I wasn't even sure if they worked in the same manner on the linux build.
> 
> While I couldn't get past the intensity of 13 I could add two threads which seemed to increase the has by almost double. Even so I feel as if my results are in the 280x range...
> 
> *290x @ 370 Kh/s*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 0 -v 1 -w 512 -I 13 -g 2 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> *290 @ 370Kh/s*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 1 -v 1 -w 256 -I 13 -g 2 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24500 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune 20


I tend to find that high intensities work better on windows, while linux is more sensitive. In ubuntu you'll definitely want a 2 gpu thread configuration. Now that you are hashing at a higher rate, try decreasing or increasing the thread concurrency. I tend to find it works in straps, some ranges are better than others. Scrypt-N is a pain in the ass but you're getting closer









EDIT: Another odd thing I noticed with vertminer in linux is that changing settings on one card can affect the hash rate on the other...so don't be stubborn about leaving one card at "proven" settings.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Fried my killawatt, picked up this
> 
> Rosewill RHSP-13001 Electricity Load Meter and Energy Monitor *$25*


Is there a load limit on it? I know my Kill a Watt has a 15 amp limit, wish it was in the 20-30 amp range.

***EDIT*** Nevermind, I see it now, 15 amps.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Is there a load limit on it? I know my Kill a Watt has a 15 amp limit, wish it was in the 20-30 amp range.
> 
> ***EDIT*** Nevermind, I see it now, 15 amps.


Yeah. It has a extremely high max amp peak but it's running capacity is like all of the others, 15amp. I too wish it was more, I don't know how I fried my old one though. It was after I added a 3rd 7970, but I didn't approach 15amp.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Try increasing your thread concurrency settings now. Scrypt n and scrypt Jane typically have a max intensity around 13 for most people without HW errors, but you can run 2 threads at that level so it evens out. I haven't seen many cards mining scrypt n at 18-20 intensity, but ymmv. 370 seems a little low for those cards, my 7970's hash at around 730kh/s (~355 kH/s scrypt-n), which is 280x level as you said. Now that you have no HW errors, try varying your thread concurrency settings a little higher/lower, might be able to tweak out some extra hash.


Every single 290/290x listed in the hardware thread show the 18-21 range in use...

http://www.verters.com/vertcoin-hardware-list

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> I tend to find that high intensities work better on windows, while linux is more sensitive. In ubuntu you'll definitely want a 2 gpu thread configuration. Now that you are hashing at a higher rate, try decreasing or increasing the thread concurrency. I tend to find it works in straps, some ranges are better than others. Scrypt-N is a pain in the ass but you're getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Another odd thing I noticed with vertminer in linux is that changing settings on one card can affect the hash rate on the other...so don't be stubborn about leaving one card at "proven" settings.


I've tried tinkering with the flags I already had listed with no change unless for the worse. I tried different TC including 27000 and 32765(worked the best on standard scrypt cgminer).

Unless there is a magical combination I'm missing? It would probably be a lot more beneficial if I understood what half of the used values were actually doing.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Every single 290/290x listed in the hardware thread show the 18-21 range in use...
> 
> http://www.verters.com/vertcoin-hardware-list
> I've tried tinkering with the flags I already had listed with no change unless for the worse. I tried different TC including 27000 and 32765(worked the best on standard scrypt cgminer).
> 
> Unless there is a magical combination I'm missing? It would probably be a lot more beneficial if I understood what half of the used values were actually doing.


Try a lower thread concurrency. With two threads you want lower, not higher.

Start at 10240 and go all the up to 24000 testing for a few minutes at a time (make sure hash rate tops out, also running for a little bit longer than a minute helps you determine if the WU rate is satisfactory)


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> You have to use their stratum+tcp address. Right now you have it set up to connect to your wallet for solo mining. Post your batch for help or just changed it manually if u know what I am talking about.


I honestly have no idea the difference on how to set it up. PTS setup was much easier. here is my dat file.

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us-east.multipool.us:7777 -O navynuke499.1:x

this is for a single GTX 780 classified and this is my first attempt at script. made $70 on pts so i figured why not continue with script now that pts has crashed.


----------



## incog

this is funnier than it should be: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=506789.0


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Fried my killawatt, picked up this
> 
> 
> 
> Rosewill RHSP-13001 Electricity Load Meter and Energy Monitor *$25*


My killawatt had burns around the plug when I left it plugged in for a week. I do not think they are meant for 24/7 use. Correct me if I am wrong but I would get a good idea of your load wattage then disconnect it. You don't want a fire.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> I honestly have no idea the difference on how to set it up. PTS setup was much easier. here is my dat file.
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us-east.multipool.us:7777 -O navynuke499.1:x
> 
> this is for a single GTX 780 classified and this is my first attempt at script. made $70 on pts so i figured why not continue with script now that pts has crashed.


Address is right but in the screenshot it shows its trying to connect to 127.0.0.1 which is for solo mining. Check the config file if their is one. That most likely the problem.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Try a lower thread concurrency. With two threads you want lower, not higher.
> 
> Start at 10240 and go all the up to 24000 testing for a few minutes at a time (make sure hash rate tops out, also running for a little bit longer than a minute helps you determine if the WU rate is satisfactory)


Are there certain multiples that I should be trying or literally just random numbers in that range? I did the latter and it didn't do anything at all. Still sitting right at 370Kh/s.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> My killawatt had burns around the plug when I left it plugged in for a week. I do not think they are meant for 24/7 use. Correct me if I am wrong but I would get a good idea of your load wattage then disconnect it. You don't want a fire.


I think I had mine plugged in for 24/7 use for atleast 1.5 years, maybe 2. As for the new one, It's also a surge protector which is pretty cool. I _think_ it'll be fine.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I think I had mine plugged in for 24/7 use for atleast 1.5 years, maybe 2. As for the new one, It's also a surge protector which is pretty cool. I _think_ it'll be fine.


Cool. Was my first ever killawatt. Maybe it was a dud.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> My killawatt had burns around the plug when I left it plugged in for a week. I do not think they are meant for 24/7 use. Correct me if I am wrong but I would get a good idea of your load wattage then disconnect it. You don't want a fire.


Wish it would work like a "quick disconnect"- you can unplug it without actually unplugging the computer from the wall so no need to reboot and start the miners all over again.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wish it would work like a "quick disconnect"- you can unplug it without actually unplugging the computer from the wall so no need to reboot and start the miners all over again.


Or maybe with a flip of a switch it completely bypasses the meter and connect to your AC outlet directly.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wish it would work like a "quick disconnect"- you can unplug it without actually unplugging the computer from the wall so no need to reboot and start the miners all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe with a flip of a switch it completely bypasses the meter and connect to your AC outlet directly.
Click to expand...

behold clamp meters... cheap one (tens of $) only read voltage, less cheap (100's$) can do amperage

the expensive ones can do power but yeah.. $$$$$

http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-323-True-RMS-Clamp-Meter/dp/B00AQKIEXY

http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-Clamp-Meter-Conductors-Frequency-Measurement/dp/B00203PSGQ/

http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-Quality-Accuracy-Resolution-Temperature/dp/B005T5H1GM


----------



## Faster_is_better

Debating on changing all my coins to BTC and cashing out, I think everything will be worth about half as much as it would have been a month ago.. but the alts seem to be in a downward slope for the most part. Do I pull out here or wait and see and have them worth even less, or perhaps come out OK on a rebound?

Such choices.. Where's Captain Hindsight when you need him?









I'm just musing, but cryptos aren't nearly as fun right now as they have been. Such a boring and less profitable lull we have entered. I wonder if ebay is getting some mass card dumps yet.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I also have 2 680's and 3 660ti's. Soon going to be adding 2 780ti's
> 
> Total hash is 3950. My hydro is 7 cents at night and 9 cents during the day per kwh


ah thats ok now








btw do you use the 680's for scrypt mining?And whats their wattage? i also have 2 680's sleeping


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Debating on changing all my coins to BTC and cashing out, I think everything will be worth about half as much as it would have been a month ago.. but the alts seem to be in a downward slope for the most part. Do I pull out here or wait and see and have them worth even less, or perhaps come out OK on a rebound?
> 
> Such choices.. Where's Captain Hindsight when you need him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just musing, but cryptos aren't nearly as fun right now as they have been. Such a boring and less profitable lull we have entered. I wonder if ebay is getting some mass card dumps yet.


As basically all cryptos are tied to Bitcoin's value, I look at Bitcoin related news for a long term outlook.

These articles sound promising:

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ny-bitcoin-regulation-seen-by-end-of-2nd-quarter-2014-03-11
http://www.buzzfeed.com/matthewzeitlin/new-york-state-opens-up-to-bitcoin-exchanges


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ah thats ok now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw do you use the 680's for scrypt mining?And whats their wattage? i also have 2 680's sleeping


That rig pulls 800w +/-. Its fully watercooled with 2 D5 pumps, 12 rad fans. and running a 3930k. This is the rig that will be getting the 780ti's installed into.....

The 680's will be going into another rig and they will still be underwater.....


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Maybe once I finish paying of these cards... XD.
> 
> It seems that 13 is the max intensity it will run without HW errors. Very surprising considering I saw multiple people using 18-20 on a 290/290x.
> I'm on linux but not BAMT. Using Ubuntu 13.10. I haven't touched config files yet. I wasn't even sure if they worked in the same manner on the linux build.
> 
> While I couldn't get past the intensity of 13 I could add two threads which seemed to increase the has by almost double. Even so I feel as if my results are in the 280x range...
> 
> *290x @ 370 Kh/s*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 0 -v 1 -w 512 -I 13 -g 2 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24000 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> *290 @ 370Kh/s*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./vertminer --nscrypt -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:3367 -u 0ut1awed.1 -p x -d 1 -v 1 -w 256 -I 13 -g 2 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 24500 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune 20


i'm having a lot problems with my 4x290's like i said, but now things moving







made a batch file for vertimer(using vertminer-0.5.2, because with 0.5.2 getting just invalid shares...) and now hitting 1600 (400 per piece, but still i need to get better). And now my invalid shares is 0%







using 24500 thread concurrency, Intensy 20 , 1000/1500 +25 powetune


----------



## Crizume

I know market is slow and not alot of people expanding but Newegg has almost all their r9 cards close to msrp. 270's below $200 and 280x below $350. Best price in a month and change without having to wait for amazon 2-3 week delivery. If you search they show marked up price but clicking on them shows "discounted" price on product page.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I know market is slow and not alot of people expanding but Newegg has almost all their r9 cards close to msrp. 270's below $200 and 280x below $350. Best price in a month and change without having to wait for amazon 2-3 week delivery. If you search they show marked up price but clicking on them shows "discounted" price on product page.


Dang. I was considering selling off my 270's that I paid $245 shipped for. Guess I better mine some more first or I will take a fat loss.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang. I was considering selling off my 270's that I paid $245 shipped for. Guess I better mine some more first or I will take a fat loss.


Oh no bud! You were thinking of throwing in the towel?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang. I was considering selling off my 270's that I paid $245 shipped for. Guess I better mine some more first or I will take a fat loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no bud! You were thinking of throwing in the towel?
Click to expand...

Yeah I am going to put them up for sell anyways, already made some money off of them so I will count that in the loss I take. Its fun but honestly its taking too much of my time. With a family, job, school, ministry I ma putting too much time into this thing. Its been fun, but reluctantly I think its the best choice.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Fried my killawatt, picked up this
> 
> 
> 
> Rosewill RHSP-13001 Electricity Load Meter and Energy Monitor *$25*


I fried mine too, only lasted for ~4 months. Using it as a paperweight now.


----------



## lightsout

And.. they're up for sale.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1473423/fs-4x-sapphire-dual-x-r9-270-1x-sapphire-dual-x-7870

Also have a celeron G1820 and Z87X-UD4H once the cards are gone.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> behold clamp meters... cheap one (tens of $) only read voltage, less cheap (100's$) can do amperage
> 
> the expensive ones can do power but yeah.. $$$$$
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-323-True-RMS-Clamp-Meter/dp/B00AQKIEXY
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-Clamp-Meter-Conductors-Frequency-Measurement/dp/B00203PSGQ/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-Quality-Accuracy-Resolution-Temperature/dp/B005T5H1GM


But does it detect both AC/DC ?

If so, rock on baby


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But does it detect both AC/DC ?
> 
> If so, rock on baby


In order for a clamp type amp meter to work, you have to separate the two conductors and only clamp around one. If you clamp around both, the meter will read "0" zero. that would mean stripping probably 4-5 inches of the outer insulation off your power cord so you can just clamp around the one conductor. It will work just fine doing it that way and can register above 15 amps.


----------



## korruptedkaos

doge making moves atm!


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> doge making moves atm!


Well, it is still going down from a month ago


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> Well, it is still going down from a month ago


haha I know! but if you bought in yesterday at the low









just saying, looks like some whales are playing


----------



## korruptedkaos

haha looks like they just killed cryptsy for doge!

its disappeared again


----------



## Theelichtje

I have a question guys. Someone is selling a 6850 with a broken fan for 15 euros here (about 20 dollars) but it does artifact.

Is it possible to just use that card for mining and connecting the monitor to a different card?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> I have a question guys. Someone is selling a 6850 with a broken fan for 15 euros here (about 20 dollars) but it does artifact.
> 
> Is it possible to just use that card for mining and connecting the monitor to a different card?


yep it should be ok if you up the volts & keep it cool enough!

up to you if its worth the gamble really


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yep it should be ok if you up the volts & keep it cool enough!
> 
> up to you if its worth the gamble really


The cooling will be good enough, just wondering whether it will create any problems or false shares or anything.


----------



## barkinos98

dude for 15eur i'd say its worth a shot


----------



## KipH

For that, put an aftermarket cooler on it. An AIO with the zip tie mod


----------



## Theelichtje

Yeah, i'll probably just try it. Thanks!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> I have a question guys. Someone is selling a 6850 with a broken fan for 15 euros here (about 20 dollars) but it does artifact.
> 
> Is it possible to just use that card for mining and connecting the monitor to a different card?


Umm, the last time my HIS 7850 started arti-facting and I mined on it anyways, I blew a cap within 5 minutes. Smelled like burning plastic, yum....


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But does it detect both AC/DC ?
> 
> If so, rock on baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order for a clamp type amp meter to work, you have to separate the two conductors and only clamp around one. If you clamp around both, the meter will read "0" zero. that would mean stripping probably 4-5 inches of the outer insulation off your power cord so you can just clamp around the one conductor. It will work just fine doing it that way and can register above 15 amps.
Click to expand...

i forgot about the fields canceling each other, its been a while since electronics lab class..

one could make a short stripped cable for each rig.. like this


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i forgot about the fields canceling each other, its been a while since electronics lab class..
> 
> one could make a short stripped cable for each rig.. like this


Obviously, that works just great.


----------



## barkinos98

Also guys,
sorry for any negative comments i've made about doge.
it has risen


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Also guys,
> sorry for any negative comments i've made about doge.
> it has risen


I'm not sorry, every time I try to jump onto the Doge bandwagon, I end up getting bit.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Also guys,
> sorry for any negative comments i've made about doge.
> it has risen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sorry, every time I try to jump onto the Doge bandwagon, I end up getting bit.
Click to expand...

umm what have you done bro








your quote shows dealio as the poster but its me???


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i'm having a lot problems with my 4x290's like i said, but now things moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a batch file for vertimer(using vertminer-0.5.2, because with 0.5.2 getting just invalid shares...) and now hitting 1600 (*400 per piece, but still i need to get better*). And now my invalid shares is 0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using 24500 thread concurrency, Intensy 20 , 1000/1500 +25 powetune


Cry my a river lol. I'm still stuck with 7970 speeds...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> I have a question guys. Someone is selling a 6850 with a broken fan for 15 euros here (about 20 dollars) but it does artifact.
> 
> Is it possible to just use that card for mining and connecting the monitor to a different card?


Depends on why it artifacts. If it is just overheating because of the broken fan, then fix that and it should be good.

Hmm DOGE and LTC spiked upwards a tad. COME ON REBOUND!


----------



## barkinos98

current situation:

1- 1050W psu has been pulling 1200+ for 1-2 days because of number 2:
2- Trixx let me undervolt (overclocked would work at 1.1V) so it would pull around 900-1000W, why i discarded in 3:
3- it wouldnt set overclocks for all 4 cards on boot, would only do it for one whereas afterburner sets for all 4, but i cant change voltage on it so it's been pulling 1200W from the wall.

on the other hand:
4- now im mining as much as 5 7950's pulling approximately 1400W because of dual psu.
so im efficiently racking them coins up


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i forgot about the fields canceling each other, its been a while since electronics lab class..
> 
> one could make a short stripped cable for each rig.. like this
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, that works just great.
Click to expand...

i just found out about this --> http://www.amazon.com/Tekpower-M920-AC-Line-Splitter/dp/B003A0MD48/

works 100% the same but 100% less ghetto


----------



## Synister

Quick one guys - R9 290X - stock & overclocked rough power draw? Card only.

Just want to confirm I haven't been thick in another thread! Cheers









Edit: my guess was 250 - 350 Watts (thats a peak of 350)


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quick one guys - R9 290X - stock & overclocked rough power draw? Card only.
> 
> Just want to confirm I haven't been thick in another thread! Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my guess was 250 - 350 Watts (thats a peak of 350)


I'd say you're about right on. Really high OC's can get over 400watts though.


----------



## barkinos98

my rig in the sig; i've seen 1200W.
i can confirm the psu has been putting up with my stuff for the last 3-4 weeks so its good


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I'd say you're about right on. Really high OC's can get over 400watts though.


Thought I wasn't going mad. I read a Toms hardware teardown of the different 290Xs, and they use very good testing and saw 3XX something and I thought guessing at 50 would be safe


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Going on 6 hours still waiting for my withdrawal and it's not showing up in pending withdrawals nor are my coins in my balance. -_-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quick one guys - R9 290X - stock & overclocked rough power draw? Card only.
> 
> Just want to confirm I haven't been thick in another thread! Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my guess was 250 - 350 Watts (thats a peak of 350)
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say you're about right on. Really high OC's can get over 400watts though.
Click to expand...

This ^

You'll see 400 when you passed 1050 core


----------



## ozzy1925

guys i have a problem, I cant see any temp, gpu clock or memory speed with my 290s and as i read normal dummy plugs doesnt work for r290.What should i do?I have 3 sapphire tr-x oc


----------



## kzim9

I use Adia64 to monitor my 270's


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys i have a problem, I cant see any temp, gpu clock or memory speed with my 290s and as i read normal dummy plugs doesnt work for r290.What should i do?I have 3 sapphire tr-x oc


What OS? I just user Afterburner or GPUZ.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> What OS? I just user Afterburner or GPUZ.


win 7 64bit,neither gpu-z or AB works, i can only see the temps and clocks when i plug them to monitor.


----------



## Nhb93

And of course Doge starts coming up again. I doubt it'll make a climb to the old levels, but who knows anymore at this point what's possible.









I'm a bit tempted like some others to dump my mining cards, and invest in one of the ASIC's, even though I know the returns aren't always going to be there, but at least I've made profit, and I can still sell the cards for a good price.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> win 7 64bit,neither gpu-z or AB works, i can only see the temps and clocks when i plug them to monitor.


You said before you can't read the temps and clocks and now you can so what's the problem??

Edit: You mean you can't see your clocks and temp when there isn't a monitor plugged in? You remoting in?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> You said before you can't read the temps and clocks and now you can so what's the problem??
> 
> Edit: You mean you can't see your clocks and temp when there isn't a monitor plugged in? You remoting in?


yes, when i enable my igpu and i try to use these cards without monitor i cant see their temps etc. but when i plug them to a monitor i can see their stats.I need a dummy plug but but since r290 uses dvi-d dummy plug trick doesnt work


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> You said before you can't read the temps and clocks and now you can so what's the problem??
> 
> Edit: You mean you can't see your clocks and temp when there isn't a monitor plugged in? You remoting in?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, when i enable my igpu and i try to use these cards without monitor i cant see their temps etc. but when i plug them to a monitor i can see their stats.I need a dummy plug but but since r290 uses dvi-d dummy plug trick doesnt work
Click to expand...

I use this one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CLyS28KWjr0CFQ8OOgoduTwAcQ&Item=N82E16812340015&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Audio+Video+Converters-_-N82E16812340015&ef_id=UusnRwAAAEjNVtWE:20140312234345:s


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> I use this one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CLyS28KWjr0CFQ8OOgoduTwAcQ&Item=N82E16812340015&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Audio+Video+Converters-_-N82E16812340015&ef_id=UusnRwAAAEjNVtWE:20140312234345:s


and do you install the dummy plug into analog out?


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> I use this one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CLyS28KWjr0CFQ8OOgoduTwAcQ&Item=N82E16812340015&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Audio+Video+Converters-_-N82E16812340015&ef_id=UusnRwAAAEjNVtWE:20140312234345:s
> 
> 
> 
> and do you install the dummy plug into analog out?
Click to expand...

3 resistors in the vga out.

I use 100ohms 1/2 watt


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> 3 resistors in the vga out.
> 
> I use 100ohms 1/2 watt


Thanks for the help, did you try these adapters to get screen or only usedfor dummy trick?Because I heard they dont work as intended because converting hdmi to analog signal needs a better device. Also i found a cheaper simple dvi-d to analog convertor like this:


will do the same job?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys i have a problem, I cant see any temp, gpu clock or memory speed with my 290s and as i read normal dummy plugs doesnt work for r290.What should i do?I have 3 sapphire tr-x oc


Try Open Hardware Monitor, it monitors everything in your system.


----------



## Outlawed

Is there a way to setup backup pools in cudaminer/cgminer to do just that?

As in only connect to the backup pool if your primary pool is down and then have it automatically reconnect to your primary pool when it's back up?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Is there a way to setup backup pools in cudaminer/cgminer to do just that?
> 
> As in only connect to the backup pool if your primary pool is down and then have it automatically reconnect to your primary pool when it's back up?


Yep, just put the second pool url and port, username, and password after the first one. Make sure to add the -o if using cgminer. Not sure how it is done on cudaminer though.

I can post my sgminer bat if needed









Jeffinslaw


----------



## ccRicers

DOGE owners, remember to update your wallets to

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/207hfb/ann_dogecoin16_its_ready_all_you_need_to_know/
 (no download yet, wait for it to be ready). This is a crucial update because at block 145k, the block rewards and difficulty algorithm will change.

Both these changes will make it impractical for multipools to hog the bigger block rewards (because future rewards are pre-determined and thus predictable) and leave sloppy seconds for the dedicated DOGE pools. *The block reward will be fixed to 250k DOGE per block* instead of rand(1, 500k). Also, a new difficulty algo has been implemented with help from the Digibyte dev team, using the DigiShield algorithm. This keeps block re-target times fast so that faster recovery is possible when multipools jump on board the coin.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yep, just put the second pool url and port, username, and password after the first one. Make sure to add the -o if using cgminer. Not sure how it is done on cudaminer though.
> 
> I can post my sgminer bat if needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I just messed with that while my primary pool was down. It didn't seem to connect back to my primary pool once it came back up (saw that it was back up via miners on another rig). Although maybe I didn't give it enough time?

I know it's possible for it to switch to the backup pool but I want it to switch back to the primary pool automatically when it comes back up. It seems as if the only way might be if the backup pool goes down as well. If that's the case then that kind of stinks. I think I would rather let it stay disconnected for 5-10 minutes then have it mining for the rest of the night on a undesired pool.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I just messed with that while my primary pool was down. It didn't seem to connect back to my primary pool once it came back up (saw that it was back up via miners on another rig). Although maybe I didn't give it enough time?
> 
> I know it's possible for it to switch to the backup pool but I want it to switch back to the primary pool automatically when it comes back up. It seems as if the only way might be if the backup pool goes down as well. If that's the case then that kind of stinks. I think I would rather let it stay disconnected for 5-10 minutes then have it mining for the rest of the night on a undesired pool.


Try --fail-over then -o for the backup pool


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So what happens to Scrypt mining when ASICs hit in August/September? Is GPU mining on them dead in general or only on the big coins? Also will ASICs cause the price of Lite/Doge/Aurora etc to jump way up due to difficulty increase?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So what happens to Scrypt mining when ASICs hit in August/September? Is GPU mining on them dead in general or only on the big coins? Also will ASICs cause the price of Lite/Doge/Aurora etc to jump way up due to difficulty increase?


Or they will probably rape the market and make everything worthless because there will be a flood of sell orders and no buy orders.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Try Open Hardware Monitor, it monitors everything in your system.


it doesnt work


----------



## Nhb93

Just took one of my two machines apart to move, and I noticed that two of the pins in the 24 pin motherboard connector are burned out. Same with the PSU connector end too, just leads, no plastic. That would explain why the machine kept restarting. I was running 3 MSI 270's (non-x) on an Asus Sabertooth 990FX board with a Seasonic X-750 Gold PSU, nothing overclocked. Could it possibly have happened when the dehumidifier kicked in? They're on the same surge protector and outlet.

Is my motherboard and or PSU worthless now? I don't have a backup for either, so over 1/2 my hash is going to be down for the time being.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Just took one of my two machines apart to move, and I noticed that two of the pins in the 24 pin motherboard connector are burned out. Same with the PSU connector end too, just leads, no plastic. That would explain why the machine kept restarting. I was running 3 MSI 270's (non-x) on an Asus Sabertooth 990FX board with a Seasonic X-750 Gold PSU, nothing overclocked. Could it possibly have happened when the dehumidifier kicked in? They're on the same surge protector and outlet.
> 
> Is my motherboard and or PSU worthless now? I don't have a backup for either, so over 1/2 my hash is going to be down for the time being.


ouch! that sucks.

seems those seasonics are dodgy! your not the first ive seen that happen to this year.

contact seasonic & tell them you want a replacement & they should be liable for any other damaged conponents aswell









Go hard at them on it NHB!

Lord knows I would


----------



## nickcnse

Hey guys, I'm new to the mining world and I need a bit of advice. I have the opportunity to get 3x r9 290 (sapphire) for $385 a piece but am worried that it won't be a solid investment (getting return on investment) due to the upcoming ASIC/Scrypt miners. I'm thinking they will at the very least bottom out the alt coin market for a little while until new coins come out that can't be mined by them. Any thoughts and opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Just took one of my two machines apart to move, and I noticed that two of the pins in the 24 pin motherboard connector are burned out. Same with the PSU connector end too, just leads, no plastic. That would explain why the machine kept restarting. I was running 3 MSI 270's (non-x) on an Asus Sabertooth 990FX board with a Seasonic X-750 Gold PSU, nothing overclocked. Could it possibly have happened when the dehumidifier kicked in? They're on the same surge protector and outlet.
> 
> Is my motherboard and or PSU worthless now? I don't have a backup for either, so over 1/2 my hash is going to be down for the time being.


Were you using powered risers or were these cards plugged on directly to the board? If they were plugged direct to the board then there wasn't sufficient power supplied to the pcie lanes.

I had this happen preciously with an sli gtx480 setup. Evga sells a product called "Power Boost" to add additional power to the lanes to prevent problems such as this. It's the same effect what powered risers does.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Just took one of my two machines apart to move, and I noticed that two of the pins in the 24 pin motherboard connector are burned out. Same with the PSU connector end too, just leads, no plastic. That would explain why the machine kept restarting. I was running 3 MSI 270's (non-x) on an Asus Sabertooth 990FX board with a Seasonic X-750 Gold PSU, nothing overclocked. Could it possibly have happened when the dehumidifier kicked in? They're on the same surge protector and outlet.
> 
> Is my motherboard and or PSU worthless now? I don't have a backup for either, so over 1/2 my hash is going to be down for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you using powered risers or were these cards plugged on directly to the board? If they were plugged direct to the board then there wasn't sufficient power supplied to the pcie lanes.
> 
> I had this happen preciously with an sli gtx480 setup. Evga sells a product called "Power Boost" to add additional power to the lanes to prevent problems such as this. It's the same effect what powered risers does.
Click to expand...

Plugged right into the motherboard, but the board says it supports 3-way, so it should know to supply the right amount of power to the lanes.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Plugged right into the motherboard, but the board says it supports 3-way, so it should know to supply the right amount of power to the lanes.


All the boards say that. Google burnt 24 pins pcie lanes and see what everyone else experience as well. And then buy the EVGA power boost to resolve it.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Plugged right into the motherboard, but the board says it supports 3-way, so it should know to supply the right amount of power to the lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> All the boards say that. Google burnt 24 pins pcie lanes and see what everyone else experience as well. And then buy the EVGA power boost to resolve it.
Click to expand...

Google-ing that exact phrase you said, and clicking on the first result, which just so happens to be on BCT, shows EXACTLY what happened to my board and connector. So at least I know it's not just me. I hope I shouldn't have to worry about my rig with only 2 cards and a 750W PSU.


----------



## Rage19420

Some boards have sata connections to provide additional power to pcie lanes. Most don't.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Just took one of my two machines apart to move, and I noticed that two of the pins in the 24 pin motherboard connector are burned out. Same with the PSU connector end too, just leads, no plastic. That would explain why the machine kept restarting. I was running 3 MSI 270's (non-x) on an Asus Sabertooth 990FX board with a Seasonic X-750 Gold PSU, nothing overclocked. Could it possibly have happened when the dehumidifier kicked in? They're on the same surge protector and outlet.
> 
> Is my motherboard and or PSU worthless now? I don't have a backup for either, so over 1/2 my hash is going to be down for the time being.


You should have a read of this thread


----------



## inedenimadam

Looking for a little help here.

My 7970s are both watercooled, have only been mined on for about two months, I get 750kh on the DC2, and 740 on the TF3. My cards ramp up just fine, but for some strange reason after a few minutes they both drop to around 300kh/s without error or warning. This just started this morning, and restarting workers or rebooting doesnt seem to help.
Anybody ever have something similar happen?


----------



## mav2000

Delete the version of climber and use a new one. Sometimes some of the files get wacky. Should solve your issue


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Delete the version of climber and use a new one. Sometimes some of the files get wacky. Should solve your issue


Thanks for the suggestion. It turns out I forgot that I had to -reindex my bitcoin wallet after a hard shutdown (dont ask...I will just say "kids") and it seems that CGMiner does require at least a few free CPU cycles, which the reindexing of the wallet was not giving up. BTC wallet had my CPU pinned at 100% for about 4 hours to reindex


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> 3 resistors in the vga out.
> 
> I use 100ohms 1/2 watt
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, did you try these adapters to get screen or only usedfor dummy trick?Because I heard they dont work as intended because converting hdmi to analog signal needs a better device. Also i found a cheaper simple dvi-d to analog convertor like this:
> 
> 
> will do the same job?
Click to expand...

It's not HDMI. It's displayport to vga. I am using it for dummy plug coz hashrates tend to drop when there's no load plugged into any of the output ports. Yes it will run and mine without a dummy plug but the hashrate jumps all over the place.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Looking for a little help here.
> 
> My 7970s are both watercooled, have only been mined on for about two months, I get 750kh on the DC2, and 740 on the TF3. My cards ramp up just fine, but for some strange reason after a few minutes they both drop to around 300kh/s without error or warning. This just started this morning, and restarting workers or rebooting doesnt seem to help.
> Anybody ever have something similar happen?


what are you using to run your 7970s? if I go over 13 intensity, I get mega HW errors. this limits me to 500kH/s ish.


----------



## lester007

Anyone mining heavy coin?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Looking for a little help here.
> 
> My 7970s are both watercooled, have only been mined on for about two months, I get 750kh on the DC2, and 740 on the TF3. My cards ramp up just fine, but for some strange reason after a few minutes they both drop to around 300kh/s without error or warning. This just started this morning, and restarting workers or rebooting doesnt seem to help.
> Anybody ever have something similar happen?
> 
> 
> 
> what are you using to run your 7970s? if I go over 13 intensity, I get mega HW errors. this limits me to 500kH/s ish.
Click to expand...

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://ny.clevermining.com:3333 -u xxxxxxxxxxxxx  -p x -X 4 -d 0 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192 --lookup-gap 2


----------



## joarangoe

Hey guys, seems https://ghash.io/ is paying double LTC reward for the next week. Might as well try it since its better than anything else out there right now.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe*
> 
> Hey guys, seems https://ghash.io/ is paying double LTC reward for the next week. Might as well try it since its better than anything else out there right now.


And 0% pool fee


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> Anyone mining heavy coin?


I did a little bit. Not worth much. Estimated with 24 cores running 24/7 in 30 days would make about $80.00


----------



## DizZz

Are there any really good CPU only coins out right now?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe*
> 
> Hey guys, seems https://ghash.io/ is paying double LTC reward for the next week. Might as well try it since its better than anything else out there right now.


And all the multi-pool are jumping on too now lol. Hope there stratum can take the load.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> And all the multi-pool are jumping on too now lol. Hope there stratum can take the load.


Yep, Clevermining has lost already ~2GHs today


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. It turns out I forgot that I had to -reindex my bitcoin wallet after a hard shutdown (dont ask...I will just say "kids") and it seems that CGMiner does require at least a few free CPU cycles, which the reindexing of the wallet was not giving up. BTC wallet had my CPU pinned at 100% for about 4 hours to reindex


Next time set cgminer to realtime priority in task manager and bitcoin qt to low. This allows you to sync your wallet without loosing any hashrate.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I did a little bit. Not worth much. Estimated with 24 cores running 24/7 in 30 days would make about $80.00


oh ok ty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Are there any really good CPU only coins out right now?


atm i see heavycoin
@ 1mhs can give 0.025btc/day at current price
with i7 4930k gives 400-450khash depending on oc








edit new miner give 20% boost in hashes


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> what are you using to run your 7970s? if I go over 13 intensity, I get mega HW errors. this limits me to 500kH/s ish.


7970s are a little weird in cgminer settings, in respect to the 7950 because they are quite similar hardware-wise. Unlike the 7950, they usually don't need to go over 13 intensity. What brand is your card? I had a Sapphire 7970 Dual-X that netted me over 700 Kh/s at 13 with gpu-engine set to 1000 and memory set to 1600.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> oh ok ty
> atm i see heavycoin
> @ 1mhs can give 0.025btc/day at current price
> with i7 4930k gives 400-450khash depending on oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit new miner give 20% boost in hashes


Which new miner is this?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Which new miner is this?


heres the new miner link
http://cryptomining-blog.com/1403-new-higher-performance-64-bit-heavycoin-cpu-miner-available/


----------



## frickfrock999

What's the better option for 24/7 mining:

Several 750 TI cards?

Or

One R9 290X?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's the better option for 24/7 mining:
> 
> Several 750 TI cards?
> 
> Or
> 
> One R9 290X?


That is a loaded question.

I guess it depends on your faith in the market, and how far you plan on scaling, and what you pay for power, and how much you can get the cards for.

Me thinks the 750ti rig would take longer to ROI, but would end up being more profitable the longer they could run.


----------



## frickfrock999

Assuming power isn't a factor, then what's the best option?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Assuming power isn't a factor, then what's the best option?


It would be hard if not impossible to get 7 750s in a single system so you would have to put them into separate systems which adds to the costs, energy, heat, and adds more points of failure. Not every 750 is going to be the same as the other so you'll have to tweak 7 times more cards. One 290x is going to be MUCH better.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Assuming power isn't a factor, then what's the best option?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be hard if not impossible to get 7 750s in a single system so you would have to put them into separate systems which adds to the costs, energy, heat, and adds more points of failure. Not every 750 is going to be the same as the other so you'll have to tweak 7 times more cards. One 290x is going to be MUCH better.
Click to expand...

If power is not a concern MotO has hit it on the head. Way too much headache getting all those cards together. And what if the market continues with this downward slump? I would rather be stuck on one top of the line GPU than 7 "meh" GPUs


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe*
> 
> Hey guys, seems https://ghash.io/ is paying double LTC reward for the next week. Might as well try it since its better than anything else out there right now.


Why is the sign up asking for my cell phone number? Sort of makes me not want to sign up..


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Why is the sign up asking for my cell phone number? Sort of makes me not want to sign up..


They will send you a text for the initial verification process. After that you can switch to the google authentication app.


----------



## Rage19420

New exchange about to come online with backing of google, reddit, etc. http://buttercoin.com/#/?code=rxscy3JcE


----------



## Kozmos

Something big with BlackCoin (BC) is happening at this moment.



Link: http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=36155812&postcount=11730

and it seems like the buying volume is increasing now with a rise of BC/BTC price.



Link: https://www.mintpal.com/market/BC/BTC

Maybe it is time to make some profit?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> They will send you a text for the initial verification process. After that you can switch to the google authentication app.


Love how they didn't have even 1GH/s of the LTC network rate but now have 40GH/s in less then a day.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Love how they didn't have even 1GH/s of the LTC network rate but now have 40GH/s in less then a day.


Funny what a little thing like advertising and a "promotion" will do


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Funny what a little thing like advertising and a "promotion" will do


Did they even advertise? I saw this on a multi-pool and googled it.


----------



## ccRicers

Hope it can stay under 40 GH/s most of the time, because rewards go down to 25% from double payout at that point. Good way to keep their hashrate from dominating though.

You still have a day and 16 hours before difficulty changes, so it's good to try it now!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Hope it can stay under 40 GH/s most of the time, because rewards go down to 25% from double payout at that point. Good way to keep their hashrate from dominating though.
> 
> You still have a day and 16 hours before difficulty changes, so it's good to try it now!


You mean I could set it to mine and only be making 25% of what I should be for my hashtate because alot of people are mining too?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You mean I could set it to mine and only be making 25% of what I should be for my hashtate because alot of people are mining too?


125%. Meaning you only get a 25% extra from normal mining.


----------



## dealio

XFX RMA anecdotes wanted. how long is an RMA for a 290 going to take? seems like they like to take it sloooooooooow.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> XFX RMA anecdotes wanted. how long is an RMA for a 290 going to take? seems like they like to take it sloooooooooow.


Hopefully not long. I have two of then I am mining into the dirt as I write this. I have always hoped they would last 1.9 years and then need to be RMA'd.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Hope it can stay under 40 GH/s most of the time, because rewards go down to 25% from double payout at that point. Good way to keep their hashrate from dominating though.
> 
> You still have a day and 16 hours before difficulty changes, so it's good to try it now!


Is this like a typical pool or do you have to buy the hashpower to mine with them?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Hope it can stay under 40 GH/s most of the time, because rewards go down to 25% from double payout at that point. Good way to keep their hashrate from dominating though.
> 
> You still have a day and 16 hours before difficulty changes, so it's good to try it now!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this like a typical pool or do you have to buy the hashpower to mine with them?
Click to expand...

You could mine under them, but that bait and switch has sailed.


----------



## ozzy1925

well not bad, i made 19 usd with 2.75mh/s in 24 hours @ ghash


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> well not bad, i made 19 usd with 2.75mh/s in 24 hours @ ghash


Nice


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Nice


i was unable to withdrawal my LTC, some BS about being a member for 48 hours. What I want to know is can anyone confirm they have successfully withdrawn from there?


----------



## ccRicers

Wow, their LTC pool dropped from 40 Gh/s to around 25 Gh/s in the last hour. We got more headroom for that 2x payout now







My score almost doubled as a result (not as if it probably means anything).


----------



## chronicfx

Next predicted difficulty is over 5000 for LTC according to litecoinpool.org


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Next predicted difficulty is over 5000 for LTC according to litecoinpool.org


Is that a positive thing?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Is that a positive thing?


The price of litecoin will likely rise but the amount you will be able to mine with the same hardware will decrease so it will become a little less profitable.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Is that a positive thing?
> 
> 
> 
> The price of litecoin will likely rise but the amount you will be able to mine with the same hardware will decrease so it will become a little less profitable.
Click to expand...

Unless you held up on all those LTC that you already mined.


----------



## Outlawed

So it blows my mind that execoin hasn't even been mentioned once here (as far as I can tell).

It's got a fantastic community backing for how new it is and is quite possibly the best scrypt n coin out there currently, meaning it has some of the best future potential out of anything in the crypto world.

IMO invest in that or vert or you'll be sorry in 6 months time, or even one months time for that matter.


----------



## mav2000

Guys, whats a good number for scrypt jane on ultracoin. I tried a lot of diff configs and it didnt go above around 150-160....this is for a 280x


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The 750ti has been shown to game as well or better than the game systems available at this time. I mean, you are buying cards that will be in the budged gaming range. If you had to resell, the 750ti would be easier and cheaper to build a system around than a xfire system that requires 2 pcie lanes and a larger power supply.
> 
> But I honestly think you should go with whatever will get you the best mining performance, as that is what you are really after.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guys, whats a good number for scrypt jane on ultracoin. I tried a lot of diff configs and it didnt go above around 150-160....this is for a 280x


That's as good as it gets.

My R9 270 does 92kh/s, most 7950s do 100 and 280x's 130kh/s. Do you get any HW? You shouldn't get any, at all.


----------



## thrgk

So I have been mining doge for last 2 days and I have 4 7970s each doing 750kh/s. Thats total of 2.9MH/s.

Now with DOGE difficulty not moving too much, and coinwarz info, it says I should mine about 11-13k DOGE per day. However. according to my observations and MULTIPOOL 24hr profit diagram, I am mining about 8k per day.

Any idea why it would be so low? Does this sound right? Maybe its a bad pool or?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's as good as it gets.
> 
> My R9 270 does 92kh/s, most 7950s do 100 and 280x's 130kh/s. Do you get any HW? You shouldn't get any, at all.


What is your config for your 270 on ultracoin? I get massive HW errors on mine...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> What is your config for your 270 on ultracoin? I get massive HW errors on mine...


D:\yacminer\yacminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://ultra.nitro.org:3337 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x --scrypt-chacha --nfmin 4 --nfmax 30 --starttime 1388361600 --no-submit-stale --expiry 10 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --gpu-engine 0-1100 --gpu-memclock 1200 --gpu-fan 70-100 --temp-target 85 --temp-cutoff 100 --temp-overheat 90 --auto-gpu --auto-fan --rawintensity 5120 --buffer-size 1400 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2


----------



## incog

Is ultracoin worth mining? I thought the coin was crap, though admittedly I'm not following the scene closely.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> D:\yacminer\yacminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://ultra.nitro.org:3337 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x --scrypt-chacha --nfmin 4 --nfmax 30 --starttime 1388361600 --no-submit-stale --expiry 10 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --gpu-engine 0-1100 --gpu-memclock 1200 --gpu-fan 70-100 --temp-target 85 --temp-cutoff 100 --temp-overheat 90 --auto-gpu --auto-fan --rawintensity 5120 --buffer-size 1400 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2


Thank you, you're using yacminer? I've just been using cgminer, that must be my problem...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Is ultracoin worth mining? I thought the coin was crap, though admittedly I'm not following the scene closely.


Yes, as of right now it seems to be the most profitable coin imo.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I have been mining doge for last 2 days and I have 4 7970s each doing 750kh/s. Thats total of 2.9MH/s.
> 
> Now with DOGE difficulty not moving too much, and coinwarz info, it says I should mine about 11-13k DOGE per day. However. according to my observations and MULTIPOOL 24hr profit diagram, I am mining about 8k per day.
> 
> Any idea why it would be so low? Does this sound right? Maybe its a bad pool or?


Nope, it's very low i would change pool quickly.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Nope, it's very low i would change pool quickly.


how is dogehouse.org? or recommend another


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I have been mining doge for last 2 days and I have 4 7970s each doing 750kh/s. Thats total of 2.9MH/s.
> 
> Now with DOGE difficulty not moving too much, and coinwarz info, it says I should mine about 11-13k DOGE per day. However. according to my observations and MULTIPOOL 24hr profit diagram, I am mining about 8k per day.
> 
> Any idea why it would be so low? Does this sound right? Maybe its a bad pool or?


I would change, i have ~ 2.1 Mhs at Dogehouse and acc to Coinwarz that should net me 9800 DOGE / 24 hours.

I have had payouts of 18400 during the last 48 hours so that is ~ 9200 / 24 Hours.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Wow, am i seeing right? Doge on a crazy climb.
> Nice one, i ended up buying a wireless solution. You can hook up to 4 transmitters to it
> I would change, i have ~ 2.1 Mhs at Dogecoin and acc to Coinwarz that should net me 9800 DOGE / 24 hours.
> 
> I have had payouts of 18400 during the last 48 hours so that is ~ 9200 / 24 Hours.


what pool?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what pool?


DogeHouse. But i think they have shut down their registration. I have also had good luck with fastpool


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how is dogehouse.org? or recommend another


I'm using netcodepool.org. Don´t know about that pool but i'm doing a lot more than 8K with 2.2 MH/s.


----------



## thrgk

how to i find out on dogehouse.org how many coins /24hr i should get? used to be under pool


----------



## rickyman0319

http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency


----------



## Vinnces

Remember there is still some amount of luck involve. So you might get more or less then what coinwarz predict.


----------



## ccRicers

Any good base on mining Ultracoin with Cudaminer? I don't know what flags to set here.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's as good as it gets.
> 
> My R9 270 does 92kh/s, most 7950s do 100 and 280x's 130kh/s. Do you get any HW? You shouldn't get any, at all.


I have 2x r9 270. I get around 90kh/s on gpu1 with your config, but cant get gpu0 to work properly...getting 2kh/s. What could be the problem? Isnt the miner suposed to use all available gpus?


----------



## kzim9

I'm mining doge on nut2pools. Not too sure if it's the best, but I have never had a connection issue or any other problems on there.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> I have 2x r9 270. I get around 90kh/s on gpu1 with your config, but cant get gpu0 to work properly...getting 2kh/s. What could be the problem? Isnt the miner suposed to use all available gpus?


ok...changed the cards pcie position...and its the same. The card connected via pcie riser 16x to 16x-nonpowered gives bad result. Mining scrypt is ok on both cards. i have asus maximus gene-z with 8gb ram and a 2500k cpu. I guess is the config? What are proper settings for two graphic cards?


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> I'm using netcodepool.org. Don´t know about that pool but i'm doing a lot more than 8K with 2.2 MH/s.


dogehouse and fast pool skim off the top. netcodepool.org doesn't . I have used all three pools before


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how is dogehouse.org? or recommend another


use netcodepool.org instead


----------



## Rage19420

Anyone jump on the BC multipool beta this weekend? Caught it this am and jumped on for another 180 BC









More info: http://www.blackcoin.co/mining/want-to-mine-blackcoin-again/


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Anyone jump on the BC multipool beta this weekend? Caught it this am and jumped on for another 180 BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info: http://www.blackcoin.co/mining/want-to-mine-blackcoin-again/


Yea I got 4 BC's after a couple of hrs of mining with 2.2mh/s. Not worth it.


----------



## lightsout

Is anybody using that btc to paypal site. I know one guy had issues. But others said they had no problems. My stuff is in coinbase but I don't want to wait three days. But of course don't want to get ripped off either


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is anybody using that btc to paypal site. I know one guy had issues. But others said they had no problems. My stuff is in coinbase but I don't want to wait three days. But of course don't want to get ripped off either


You'd rather be safe than sorry, time is an essence of life. For me it took two days, they give you the estimated time of the transfer, before you confirm it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is anybody using that btc to paypal site. I know one guy had issues. But others said they had no problems. My stuff is in coinbase but I don't want to wait three days. But of course don't want to get ripped off either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather be safe than sorry, time is an essence of life. For me it took two days, they give you the estimated time of the transfer, before you confirm it.
Click to expand...

Yeah I have used coinbase numerous times, very reliable. I am just impatient, once I hit sell its in limbo for a couple days. I should probably just go ahead and do it though. Your right not really worth it if its not a sure thing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> I have 2x r9 270. I get around 90kh/s on gpu1 with your config, but cant get gpu0 to work properly...getting 2kh/s. What could be the problem? Isnt the miner suposed to use all available gpus?


It does, try disabling ULPS with afterburner.

I found out you can mine UTC on 2gb of ram as well as on 8gb, with high thread concurrencies and all, just gotta increase virtual memory to 8gb.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is anybody using that btc to paypal site. I know one guy had issues. But others said they had no problems. My stuff is in coinbase but I don't want to wait three days. But of course don't want to get ripped off either


I didnt particularly like the section of my income taxes that basically asked "have you recieved any sort of money from a third party through *paypal* ?"

Quite specific if you asked me and something I'd rather avoid unless I was really raking in the dough (which I'm not







)


----------



## lightsout

Interesting I didn't notice that. Good to know. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is anybody using that btc to paypal site. I know one guy had issues. But others said they had no problems. My stuff is in coinbase but I don't want to wait three days. But of course don't want to get ripped off either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt particularly like the section of my income taxes that basically asked "have you recieved any sort of money from a third party through *paypal* ?"
> 
> Quite specific if you asked me and something I'd rather avoid unless I was really raking in the dough (which I'm not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Interesting I didn't notice that. Good to know. Thanks.


I'm not sure which is easier to slip under the radar, but if you can liquidate through USEFUL gift cards, then that'd be a decent route. Heck even if there was a BTC -> Exon gift card exchange that'd basically solve this issue lol


----------



## lightsout

Lol that's true about the gas card. I just recently used gyft for $120 of amazon cards and it was instant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Interesting I didn't notice that. Good to know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which is easier to slip under the radar, but if you can liquidate through USEFUL gift cards, then that'd be a decent route. Heck even if there was a BTC -> Exon gift card exchange that'd basically solve this issue lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Slappa

Anyone here mining vertcoin?

A lot of people are jumping out because the price has gone down...but this is a good long term coin. Get some now while they are cheap/easy to mine









http://www.coinwarz.com/difficulty-charts/vertcoin-difficulty-chart


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Anyone here mining vertcoin?
> 
> A lot of people are jumping out because the price has gone down...but this is a good long term coin. Get some now while they are cheap/easy to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/difficulty-charts/vertcoin-difficulty-chart


Most folks are ditching Vert in favor of EXECoin. Much more profitable and future proof apparently.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Most folks are ditching Vert in favor of EXECoin. Much more profitable and future proof apparently.


that sounds familiar x 20


----------



## Deadboy90

Holy crap, Litecoin price is over 5000?!?!? that's nuts.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Holy crap, Litecoin price is over 5000?!?!? that's nuts.


on what exchange? Seems pretty normal on mintpal


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

I guess he meant difficulty, which is currently at 5162,4.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> I guess he meant difficulty, which is currently at 5162,4.


Yes I did mean difficulty lol. I WISH it was 5000....


----------



## rickyman0319

what coin is bitcoin scrypt?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what coin is bitcoin scrypt?


I haven't looked into it. I saw it has quite a number of votes on mintpal. If anything, it's probably just another generic scrypt coin with a familiar sounding name.

I'll have to look into it though, maybe I'm not giving it enough credit.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Most folks are ditching Vert in favor of EXECoin. Much more profitable and future proof apparently.


Well it may be profitable in theory but how many exchanges allow you to sell execoin? plus the community is way smaller. It is also a near-clone of vertcoin.

Vertcoin is the "Litecoin" of scrypt-N. I think its a good coin on a long term investment.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Most folks are ditching Vert in favor of EXECoin. Much more profitable and future proof apparently.


I hope someone will make a tutorial to mine Execoin.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'm gone for a week and it already sounds like you guys are talking a different language with these new alts and exchanges.


----------



## oomalikoo

anyone know of a site thats similar to cryptothrift?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm gone for a week and it already sounds like you guys are talking a different language with these new alts and exchanges.


I know right? Screw it, I'm going back to Feathercoin.


----------



## Kenerd

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I hope someone will make a tutorial to mine Execoin.


use vertminer I believe


----------



## Faster_is_better

The OCN marketplace has a ton of cards for sale now, a little bit of everything it looks like. If anyone is still building up their farms, that might be useful.


----------



## dph314

Hey guys. Just had a question about these- USB 3.0 PCI riser

Reviews said people were getting the same hashrate, but I just hooked two of these up for my 750's and it brought them down from over 300khash/s to 260. Am I missing something? Same clocks, software, everything. I know USB has a much lower bandwidth, but it can't even handle 750's? Plus the only reason I gave them a try is because I saw people with much more powerful cards saying they were getting the same hashrate as without them.


----------



## ccRicers

I will check out this Execoin once the Litecoin weekly special is over. The dev team has provided several miners for AMD and NVdia, and even separate ones for OS X Mavericks AND Mountain Lion! In other words, they seem to have their bases covered.


----------



## MotO

To the people wondering about doge pools earlier: don't use dogehouse. They're scammers who skim and like to set your donation settings to high numbers without your knowledge.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> To the people wondering about doge pools earlier: don't use dogehouse. They're scammers who skim and like to set your donation settings to high numbers without your knowledge.


Good to know as I'm currently pricing out to make a mining rig at the moment. Also trying to get a better understanding of how to setup the programs and what pools to join and not to join.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. Just had a question about these- USB 3.0 PCI riser
> 
> Reviews said people were getting the same hashrate, but I just hooked two of these up for my 750's and it brought them down from over 300khash/s to 260. Am I missing something? Same clocks, software, everything. I know USB has a much lower bandwidth, but it can't even handle 750's? Plus the only reason I gave them a try is because I saw people with much more powerful cards saying they were getting the same hashrate as without them.


Its a cudaminer limitation. It loses hash as it goes from x16 to x8 to x4 to x1. Developer is working on it but no eta.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. Just had a question about these- USB 3.0 PCI riser
> 
> Reviews said people were getting the same hashrate, but I just hooked two of these up for my 750's and it brought them down from over 300khash/s to 260. Am I missing something? Same clocks, software, everything. I know USB has a much lower bandwidth, but it can't even handle 750's? Plus the only reason I gave them a try is because I saw people with much more powerful cards saying they were getting the same hashrate as without them.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a cudaminer limitation. It loses hash as it goes from x16 to x8 to x4 to x1. Developer is working on it but no eta.
Click to expand...

Ah. I see . Well thank you for the answer. Hope it's worked out soon.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> To the people wondering about doge pools earlier: don't use dogehouse. They're scammers who skim and like to set your donation settings to high numbers without your knowledge.


Any proof on this? I've along with a couple of friends have all been mining there from day 1 and we have all had 0% donation without having to change it.. Also i have had workers at multiple other pools and dogehouse has always been among the top 3 in terms of payout (only 1-2% between the top 3)


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Any proof on this? I've along with a couple of friends have all been mining there from day 1 and we have all had 0% donation without having to change it.. Also i have had workers at multiple other pools and dogehouse has always been among the top 3 in terms of payout (only 1-2% between the top 3)


I've read a bunch of posts on bitcointalk and /g/ about it happening and had mine set to something like 5% without my knowledge.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I've read a bunch of posts on bitcointalk and /g/ about it happening and had mine set to something like 5% without my knowledge.


I just heard that the Dogehouse pool owner is a real jerk in the chats, lol. Either way, they already have a lot of combined hashpower, so it's best to go to smaller pools for that reason alone.


----------



## kzim9

Well I think I am going to be shutting down mining on all my other rigs other than my 270 x 6 miner.

We go onto tiered power billing and I just calculated that my bills are going to be in the $700 range!!! This is estimating a monthly usage of 4000KWH total, 3000 of that being mining.

By shutting down the other stuff my bill should be cut in half to $300.

How is everyone else dealing with there hydro?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Well I think I am going to be shutting down mining on all my other rigs other than my 270 x 6 miner.
> 
> We go onto tiered power billing and I just calculated that my bills are going to be in the $700 range!!! This is estimating a monthly usage of 4000KWH total, 3000 of that being mining.
> 
> By shutting down the other stuff my bill should be cut in half to $300.
> 
> How is everyone else dealing with there hydro?


I'm pulling about 1.9 kWh for 4 mh/s @ $0.13/kWh. That puts me right under $6 dollars a day or $180 a month. With profits of about $15 to $20 a day, I net about $10 to $15. I'll keep on mining until it gets too hot and I have to use the AC. I think I've got another 3-4 weeks left. It's already getting to 60 to 70 degree highs.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm pulling about 1.9 kWh for 4 mh/s @ $0.13/kWh. That puts me right under $6 dollars a day or $180 a month. With profits of about $15 to $20 a day, I net about $10 to $15. I'll keep on mining until it gets too hot and I have to use the AC. I think I've got another 3-4 weeks left. It's already getting to 60 to 70 degree highs.


What are you mining to still be getting 15 to 20 a day.. I need to know haha.. The again I am only 2.5khash


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Well I think I am going to be shutting down mining on all my other rigs other than my 270 x 6 miner.
> 
> We go onto tiered power billing and I just calculated that my bills are going to be in the $700 range!!! This is estimating a monthly usage of 4000KWH total, 3000 of that being mining.
> 
> By shutting down the other stuff my bill should be cut in half to $300.
> 
> How is everyone else dealing with there hydro?


It's still shocking for me sometimes when I get my bills. They went from $75 monthly to around $150 with just a 7850 and 7950 running taking around 450W. I expect the monthly bill will jump again to around $200/month with an extra 350W from 4x 750 Ti's.

I pay mine, and in the summer I open windows overnight to cool the "server room" off to around 10-15C, and then when the outdoor = ambient house temperature, I close all windows and seal it up. It gets to around 27C and then at night I open the windows again, it's a non-ending cycle, but at least I don't need to pay (that) much extra for AC, seeing as I rarely use it.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> With profits of about $15 to $20 a day, I net about $10 to $15.


Yes, please share. I'm having trouble making enough for a can of soda


----------



## MR KROGOTH

EDIT: Forget it.

Looking for a new coin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mine VTC and hold it...


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine VTC and hold it...


This


----------



## MR KROGOTH

No thanks
I was told to hold PTS. Not going that route. Also my 470 is dying...what luck.


----------



## ivanlabrie

PTS was for the bitshares x....which aren't out of testing phase yet. Be patient!

I'd mine UTC and dump at crypto-trade for a quick profit right now.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Money lost = money lost


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> PTS was for the bitshares x....which aren't out of testing phase yet. Be patient!
> 
> I'd mine UTC and dump at crypto-trade for a quick profit right now.


How good is UTC right now? Need a new coin after the bonus LTC reward is over.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm pulling about 1.9 kWh for 4 mh/s @ $0.13/kWh. That puts me right under $6 dollars a day or $180 a month. With profits of about $15 to $20 a day, I net about $10 to $15. I'll keep on mining until it gets too hot and I have to use the AC. I think I've got another 3-4 weeks left. It's already getting to 60 to 70 degree highs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you mining to still be getting 15 to 20 a day.. I need to know haha.. The again I am only 2.5khash
Click to expand...

clevermining gives 0.025 btc ish a day on 4 mh/s so thats about $15. minus $6 for electricity its still 9 dollars profit.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Money lost = money lost


Well then sir, you should probably research where your money is going a bit more.

It had been pretty blatent that PTS value was going up until the snapshot and then probably going to crash directly after that. It was said numerous times in this thread. The people that held either didn't get to sell in time or are waiting for the next DAC share to be assigned. When this happens PTS value will go back up but that will probably be a few months.

It's a game of investments. You can't expect to continue to make instantaneous profits. It can take weeks, months, or maybe even a year for a coin to have a nice bump in price.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine VTC and hold it...


Why would you want to do that? Is there something you know that we don't know?

https://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/pair/vtc/btc/coinedup/1-year

EDIT: Mining Vertcoins, I'd only get $12 dollars a day instead of the $15 from Cleverming (Doge/LTC) It'd be better to mine from Clevermining and buy VTC than just mining VTC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Why would you want to do that? Is there something you know that we don't know?
> 
> https://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/pair/vtc/btc/coinedup/1-year
> 
> EDIT: Mining Vertcoins, I'd only get $12 dollars a day instead of the $15 from Cleverming (Doge/LTC) It'd be better to mine from Clevermining and buy VTC than just mining VTC.


You can always mine VTC and rent your rig over at betarigs for a premium when not mining VTC.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I have approx 52 VTC but I'm not really sure it will take off. There are just too damn many crappy scrypt coins


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine VTC and hold it...


I usually listen to you so.... pool recommendation for vert?

btw people, Doge wallet 1.6 is out. Mandatory update


----------



## Faster_is_better

Look at that LTC goooo


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine VTC and hold it...


Man I hope you're right. I've been sitting on a little over 30 VTC for awhile while waiting for it to go back up. So far it's following the path of a typical crapcoin, though.


----------



## dealio

anyone else with a powercolor 280x ?

i just got one from newegg.... temp shots to 94C in seconds while mining and in about 3 minutes gaming, then black screen, restart wont do, must switch PSU off/on or PC wont start.

pretty sure it's crappy TIM job, but rather not reapply paste and lose warranty, so i am sending it back. newegg says no refunds for VGA, but it is now sold out .maybe thats a good thing i might get my money back instead of another one. comments?









besides all that, cooler is very quiet at full speed, and it was hashing past 700kh/s before locking up from overheating :\


----------



## ccRicers

I thought hydro had some of the cheapest electricity around, but I guess that depends if they tier or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Look at that LTC goooo


Litecoin's on the rise, back to over 0.03/BTC. Seems like a good time to trade back my Ghash.io earnings to Bitcoin. Could Huobi trading be doing it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I usually listen to you so.... pool recommendation for vert?
> 
> btw people, Doge wallet 1.6 is out. Mandatory update


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Man I hope you're right. I've been sitting on a little over 30 VTC for awhile while waiting for it to go back up. So far it's following the path of a typical crapcoin, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> anyone else with a powercolor 280x ?
> 
> i just got one from newegg.... temp shots to 94C in seconds while mining and in about 3 minutes gaming, then black screen, restart wont do, must switch PSU off/on or PC wont start.
> 
> pretty sure it's crappy TIM job, but rather not reapply paste and lose warranty, so i am sending it back. newegg says no refunds for VGA, but it is now sold out .maybe thats a good thing i might get my money back instead of another one. comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides all that, cooler is very quiet at full speed, and it was hashing past 700kh/s before locking up from overheating :\


My thought process is, scrypt asics are already being deployed (a 20gh/s farm in China comes to mind, ran by the manufacturers themselves), so I expect that every regular scrypt coin that doesn't implement some kind of fix, will get absolutely raped in two weeks.

VTC, and all the alternate algo coins will resist, for some time at least, (except for scrypt-jane which is 100% resistant for now).


----------



## fleetfeather

Too bad the AMD masses can't get over the fact that they don't have a clear advantage on scrypt-jane. If more people got on board with it, YAC and QQ might actually appreciate in value lol.

Would prefer it if VTC didn't just get hammered by OCN's collective hash though. Difficulty is in a nice place atm.....

Oh well


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Look at that LTC goooo


*** *** ***

BTC/LTC rates are the highest it's been since December!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> My thought process is, scrypt asics are already being deployed (a 20gh/s farm in China comes to mind, ran by the manufacturers themselves), so I expect that every regular scrypt coin that doesn't implement some kind of fix, will get absolutely raped in two weeks.
> 
> VTC, and all the alternate algo coins will resist, for some time at least, (except for scrypt-jane which is 100% resistant for now).


Surely you're not talking about Gridseed's $250 heatsinks that do a mere 320 Kh/s. Where did you read this news about these big farms from China?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Too bad the AMD masses can't get over the fact that they don't have a clear advantage on scrypt-jane. If more people got on board with it, YAC and QQ might actually appreciate in value lol.
> 
> Would prefer it if VTC didn't just get hammered by OCN's collective hash though. Difficulty is in a nice place atm.....
> 
> Oh well


Pulling 7.15kh/s now...780 wf at 1267mhz core and +325 mem.

Not bad eh? (yac)


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Look at that LTC goooo
> 
> 
> 
> *** *** ***
> 
> Guess I might just go back to litecoinpool.
Click to expand...

if youre gonna mine LTC do ghash.io instead. they have payout rewards for 2 more days

2x payout when the pool stays under 25Gh/s, 1.25x over 25 Gh/s, 1x over 60Gh/s

last time i saw it hit 2x has early yesterday... actually nevermind, everyone mine elsewhere


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Pulling 7.15kh/s now...780 wf at 1267mhz core and +325 mem.
> 
> Not bad eh? (yac)


that's really strong hashes for yac on a 780. are you still using t12x24?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> My thought process is, scrypt asics are already being deployed (a 20gh/s farm in China comes to mind, ran by the manufacturers themselves), so I expect that every regular scrypt coin that doesn't implement some kind of fix, will get absolutely raped in two weeks.
> 
> VTC, and all the alternate algo coins will resist, for some time at least, (except for scrypt-jane which is 100% resistant for now).


Just 2 weeks till ASIC makes an impact on Scrypt mining? I was reading through the worldcoin forum, they have been discussing what to do with hardening WDC against Asic's and multipools. Seems like any coin that wants to keep in the long haul must adapt their algorithm's in some way. DOGE has already taken some steps to do that.


----------



## rickyman0319

so does that mean within 2 wk there is less and less Scrypt mining available? then how do I mine with the gpu then?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that's really strong hashes for yac on a 780. are you still using t12x24?


Yeah








Pretty proud of my card lol

I'm using the new 2-28 release, latest nvidia drivers and +325 core and mem offsets with 95% fan.
Super quiet, WF cooler rocks. (at least on regular 780s, 780ti's have some vrm/mem chip temp issues afaik).

There ya go: cudaminer.exe -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane:YAC -d gtx780 -i 0 -C 2 -b 8192 -L 6 -l t12x32 -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Just 2 weeks till ASIC makes an impact on Scrypt mining? I was reading through the worldcoin forum, they have been discussing what to do with hardening WDC against Asic's and multipools. Seems like any coin that wants to keep in the long haul must adapt their algorithm's in some way. DOGE has already taken some steps to do that.


What did doge do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so does that mean within 2 wk there is less and less Scrypt mining available? then how do I mine with the gpu then?


Gonna have to get creative..I like that


----------



## fleetfeather

Woah Ivan such a nice overclock on the core haha! You've convinced me its time to RMA my classy today and get one that with overclock properly


----------



## ivanlabrie

1267mhz core...not too shabby. Skynet bios. I can do 1306-1340mhz without the msi afterburner voltage mod.
Gonna try that for benching during the weekend.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Just 2 weeks till ASIC makes an impact on Scrypt mining? I was reading through the worldcoin forum, they have been discussing what to do with hardening WDC against Asic's and multipools. Seems like any coin that wants to keep in the long haul must adapt their algorithm's in some way. DOGE has already taken some steps to do that.


I still don't know where this news about the Chinese ASICs is coming from. But if GPU mining on scrypt is going to be marginalized, what does that mean for the current coins we are holding? Will LTC continue to move up in price? As that's the network I imagine ASICs hitting hardest. Time to trade our other scrypt coins to LTC?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I still don't know where this news about the Chinese ASICs is coming from. But if GPU mining on scrypt is going to be marginalized, what does that mean for the current coins we are holding? Will LTC continue to move up in price? As that's the network I imagine ASICs hitting hardest. Time to trade our other scrypt coins to LTC?


I think so...


----------



## Skye12977

Just as a heads up for anyone that has money for video cards.
TigerDirect is sellin an XFX 280x for 300$ when it is in stock: http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/wem4036.asp?cm_re=Homepage-_-Spot%2002-_-email_wem4036. (I saw it when it was in stock but didn't have the money yet :/ )

TigerDirect is also selling a 270x for 210$ and it's a MSI 270x Hawk RefurbL http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8923101&CatId=7387

Just bought one minutes ago.

Also have a Sapphire 270x 4gb for 250$: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8573338&CatId=7387


----------



## kzim9

Ok so I worked out my estimated hydro cost. and this is what I have found.

Equipment:

Six R9 270 Miner (G3220) - 1000w @ 2500 kh/s
Two GTX 780ti (3930k) - 1000w @ 1400 kh/s
Three GTX 660ti (2700k) - 500w @ 720 kh/s
Two GTX 680 (875k) - 800w @ 700 kh/s

Total 3300w @ 5320 kh/s

I did the math to figure out the other charges like Delivery, Regulation and Debt fees and these are the prices per kWh on the higher end.

Hydro Cost / kWh

Peak time (11am-5pm) - 12.9 cents / kWh
Mid time (7am-11am, 5pm-7pm) - 10.9 cents / kWh
Low time (7pm-7am Weekday and 24 hrs Weekends) - 7.2 cents / kWh

Fees

Delivery - 53% of total hydro cost
Regulatory - .006 cents / kWh
Debt Retirement - .007 cents / kWh

Can't forget the 13% HST tax on top of the sub-total.

Then they try and help me out with a 10% credit off the total of my bill up to 3000 kWh, after that I don't know. So if I pull 3001 kWh in my total household, which would be easy with ALL my rigs going 24/7, would I still get the 10%??? I don't know that, so I am not going to factor that in.

So I then calculated mining 24/7 and then only during the Low Peak

24/7

Peak = 436 kWh = $56.24
Mid = 436 kWh = $47.55
Low = 1505 kWh = $108.34

2377 kWh total = $212

Hydro Cost = $212
Fee's and Tax = $188

Total cost for JUST mining = $400/month

This calculates to 17 cents / kWh and since I have been just mining Doge, it comes to $7-12 profit / day depending on what day you check CoinWarz.

12hrs / Day During Low Rate

1505 kWh total = $108

Hydro Cost = $108
Fee's and Tax = $101

Total for mining at night = $209/month

This calculates to 14 cents/ / kWh which is $3-5 profit / day

$200 more hydro bills are easier to swallow than $400 hydro bills. I'm 2 months behind when I get my bill. This month I just paid meter reading for January. So if the market crashes, I have to suck up $800 of hydro bills with NO income coming in from mining......


----------



## ivanlabrie

You need 750ti's or amd 270 4gb cards...and undervolting.


----------



## kzim9

Ya another 270 miner would be nice. 1600w @ 5000 kh/s.

The way I got my 270's running is just plain stock. And I may be on the high end for the miner wattage wise. That rig is probably around the 800w range.....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Just 2 weeks till ASIC makes an impact on Scrypt mining? I was reading through the worldcoin forum, they have been discussing what to do with hardening WDC against Asic's and multipools. Seems like any coin that wants to keep in the long haul must adapt their algorithm's in some way. DOGE has already taken some steps to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> What did doge do?
Click to expand...

This, Dogecoin forks to avoid multipool exploit Implemented the DigiShield difficulty algorithm to combat multipools


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Ok so I worked out my estimated hydro cost. and this is what I have found.
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> Six R9 270 Miner (G3220) - 1000w @ 2500 kh/s
> Two GTX 780ti (3930k) - 1000w @ 1400 kh/s
> Three GTX 660ti (2700k) - 500w @ 720 kh/s
> Two GTX 680 (875k) - 800w @ 700 kh/s
> 
> Total 3300w @ 5320 kh/s
> 
> I did the math to figure out the other charges like Delivery, Regulation and Debt fees and these are the prices per kWh on the higher end.
> 
> Hydro Cost / kWh
> 
> Peak time (11am-5pm) - 12.9 cents / kWh
> Mid time (7am-11am, 5pm-7pm) - 10.9 cents / kWh
> Low time (7pm-7am Weekday and 24 hrs Weekends) - 7.2 cents / kWh
> 
> Fees
> 
> Delivery - 53% of total hydro cost
> Regulatory - .006 cents / kWh
> Debt Retirement - .007 cents / kWh
> 
> Can't forget the 13% HST tax on top of the sub-total.
> 
> Then they try and help me out with a 10% credit off the total of my bill up to 3000 kWh, after that I don't know. So if I pull 3001 kWh in my total household, which would be easy with ALL my rigs going 24/7, would I still get the 10%??? I don't know that, so I am not going to factor that in.
> 
> So I then calculated mining 24/7 and then only during the Low Peak
> 
> 24/7
> 
> Peak = 436 kWh = $56.24
> Mid = 436 kWh = $47.55
> Low = 1505 kWh = $108.34
> 
> 2377 kWh total = $212
> 
> Hydro Cost = $212
> Fee's and Tax = $188
> 
> Total cost for JUST mining = $400/month
> 
> This calculates to 17 cents / kWh and since I have been just mining Doge, it comes to $7-12 profit / day depending on what day you check CoinWarz.
> 
> 12hrs / Day During Low Rate
> 
> 1505 kWh total = $108
> 
> Hydro Cost = $108
> Fee's and Tax = $101
> 
> Total for mining at night = $209/month
> 
> This calculates to 14 cents/ / kWh which is $3-5 profit / day
> 
> $200 more hydro bills are easier to swallow than $400 hydro bills. I'm 2 months behind when I get my bill. This month I just paid meter reading for January. So if the market crashes, I have to suck up $800 of hydro bills with NO income coming in from mining......


Doesn't make me feel as bad.
I've mined with our 2x MSI Lightnings and have earned about 140$
Have been mining for 24 days (More realistically 75% of the 24days)


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Doesn't make me feel as bad.
> I've mined with our 2x MSI Lightnings and have earned about 140$
> Have been mining for 24 days (More realistically 75% of the 24days)


All I know I have not made profits mining. I have 220k of Doge that I mined in the last 18 days and .433 BTC that came from mostly PTS from the month of February. At today's value thats only $477 cdn.

I have a bunch of Nutcoin and some Helixcoin that I got stuck with too.....

I know I have spent more in hydro the last 46 days..........


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> All I know I have not made profits mining. I have 220k of Doge that I mined in the last 18 days and .433 BTC that came from mostly PTS from the month of February. At today's value thats only $477 cdn.
> 
> I have a bunch of Nutcoin and some Helixcoin that I got stuck with too.....
> 
> I know I have spent more in hydro the last 46 days..........


Have you thought of trying out a place that uses different coins that also does auto exchange.
Rather than doing a single coin, they do the most profitable. I'm only doing about 1200hash.
They do auto exchange every night at 8, you could try it for a night and see if it is any more profitable.


----------



## nickcnse

Which pool is that Skye?


----------



## frickfrock999

You know what?

I think I'm going to make the sacrifice and stick with Vertcoin.

Even though it just dropped in price significantly for the 3rd time this week, is actively being mined in Multipools, and has little to no merchant adoption, I've got a feeling about it.

That and Darkcoin should sustain me. Though I could be making a huge mistake.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Which pool is that Skye?


https://pool.trademybit.com/home/

0.5% Mining Fee. If you use the Auto-Exchange Feature, a 2% fee is applied to the BTC side of the payouts


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You know what?
> 
> I think I'm going to make the sacrifice and stick with Vertcoin.
> 
> Even though it just dropped in price significantly for the 3rd time this week, is actively being mined in Multipools, and has little to no merchant adoption, I've got a feeling about it.
> 
> That and Darkcoin should sustain me. Though I could be making a huge mistake.


How can multipools mine it?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How can multipools mine it?


Dunno. But it's being multipool mined at Trademybit right now.

They have a specialized Scrypt-N pool just for Vert.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Dunno. But it's being multipool mined at Trademybit right now.
> 
> They have a specialized Scrypt-N pool just for Vert.


https://pool.trademybit.com/pools/VTC/

e) We've been doing alot of LTC because of double value


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> https://pool.trademybit.com/pools/VTC/
> 
> e) We've been doing alot of LTC because of double value


Not multipool with auto switch, just a regular pool then.

It's a good idea to hold it anyway...same with ltc


----------



## frickfrock999

Multi-Port (scrypt-n): stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:2220

I dunno if it's auto switch. They're having registrations now though. I could find out.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You know what?
> 
> I think I'm going to make the sacrifice and stick with Vertcoin.
> 
> Even though it just dropped in price significantly for the 3rd time this week, is actively being mined in Multipools, and has little to no merchant adoption, I've got a feeling about it.
> 
> That and Darkcoin should sustain me. Though I could be making a huge mistake.


You are not making a mistake.

Vert will be the strongest scrypt-n coin this year, and not just because it's ASIC resistant...that one is generally talked about a lot...but there is so much more to vert:

-The community is absolutely amazing...head over to the reddit sub /r/vertcoin. The sub tends to be much more popular then the official forum (3200+ users), but posting there will be good too as we need more users. People are very friendly and willing to hand out tips to anyone contributing to the community.

-The devs are very active and provide regular updates...they already are working on a fix to the KGW difficulty exploit as well. New dev blog http://blog.vertcoin.org/.

-Vert has a very large p2pool user base. Currently about ~13% of the network hash rate. This helps further decentralize the currency and also reduces cases of stolen or lost coins on normal pools.

-You can already use vert the buy gift cards from places like pock.io. The community is also constantly pushing merchant adoption. We also have great voices in the community that form a strong backbone and a bright future for the coin.

-Vert is the "Litecoin" of scrypt-N coins. Whether this will be seen as an advantage or not is uncertain. That does however, put it in the limelight with the looming threat of scrypt ASICS.

-Large social media presence. Okay, maybe not as large as doge, but the coin is much newer and has already covered a lot of ground.

-Right now the mining difficulty is low, along with the price. A good time to start mining or pick up some coins.

-Getting added to new exchanges all the time... ie VoS on their next major update

Alright, enough preaching from me







. I like all cryptocurrencies but right now you can see I'm fixated. I'd just love to see some more verters on OCN


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> You are not making a mistake.
> 
> Vert will be the strongest scrypt-n coin this year, and not just because it's ASIC resistant...that one is generally talked about a lot...but there is so much more to vert:
> 
> -The community is absolutely amazing...head over to the reddit sub /r/vertcoin. The sub tends to be much more popular then the official forum (3200+ users), but posting there will be good too as we need more users. People are very friendly and willing to hand out tips to anyone contributing to the community.
> 
> -The devs are very active and provide regular updates...they already are working on a fix to the KGW difficulty exploit as well. New dev blog http://blog.vertcoin.org/.
> 
> -Vert has a very large p2pool user base. Currently about ~13% of the network hash rate. This helps further decentralize the currency and also reduces cases of stolen or lost coins on normal pools.
> 
> -You can already use vert the buy gift cards from places like pock.io. The community is also constantly pushing merchant adoption. We also have great voices in the community that form a strong backbone and a bright future for the coin.
> 
> -Vert is the "Litecoin" of scrypt-N coins. Whether this will be seen as an advantage or not is uncertain. That does however, put it in the limelight with the looming threat of scrypt ASICS.
> 
> -Large social media presence. Okay, maybe not as large as doge, but the coin is much newer and has already covered a lot of ground.
> 
> -Right now the mining difficulty is low, along with the price. A good time to start mining or pick up some coins.
> 
> -Getting added to new exchanges all the time... ie VoS on their next major update
> 
> Alright, enough preaching from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like all cryptocurrencies but right now you can see I'm fixated. I'd just love to see some more verters on OCN


One-Click Miner. BTC38 English and Chinese. Moolah.


----------



## RAFFY

Well holy smokes guys. I get caught up and super busy at work and don't read this stuff for a month and I have over 2500 posts to read lol. Any care to give me a good sum up? Whats the hot coin now days? Seems like a lot of people are getting into Vert or Aurora.


----------



## Skye12977

Heh, Maybe I bought that last MSI 270x hawk. No more for sale haha.
Mining paid for it basically


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Heh, Maybe I bought that last MSI 270x hawk. No more for sale haha.
> Mining paid for it basically


Congrats!









2 or 4gb card?

I'd reccomend getting cards with high memory-to-shaders ratios, e.x., GTX 750 Ti has 640 shaders and 2gb, ratio is 320 shaders per 1gb of ram...r9 270 4gb has the same ratio with 1280 shaders and 4gb of vram.

Those will last a long time mining variable n factor algo coins like vert or the scrypt jane ones.


----------



## lacrossewacker

getting a whopping 150khash/s on a 280X mining Vertcoin...am I doing something wrong?

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
vertminer -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333 -u lacrossewacker.secondaryrig -p password-I 13 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 *I dropped the concurrency down from 2XXX and still no improvement*
pause


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> getting a whopping 150khash/s on a 280X mining Vertcoin...am I doing something wrong?
> 
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> vertminer -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333 -u lacrossewacker.secondaryrig -p password-I 13 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 *I dropped the concurrency down from 2XXX and still no improvement*
> pause


Yup, I get 335 out of mine...some get even higher.

Try the following:

-Download this optimized kernel: http://cryptoslax.web.id/dl/scrypt140202.cl

-Cgminer flags: --gpu-engine 1040 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune -20 --gpu-threads 2 --worksize 256 --intensity 13

That should get you to 370kh/s per card.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, I get 335 out of mine...some get even higher.
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> -Download this optimized kernel: http://cryptoslax.web.id/dl/scrypt140202.cl
> 
> -Cgminer flags: --gpu-engine 1040 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune -20 --gpu-threads 2 --worksize 256 --intensity 13
> 
> That should get you to 370kh/s per card.


like so?

vertminer -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333 -u lacrossewacker.secondaryrig -p password --gpu-engine 1040 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune -20 --gpu-threads 2 --worksize 256 --intensity 13
pause

I downloaded the .cl file. I dragged it over to the vertcoin folder, it didn't replace any files though. Do I need to include that somehow or rename it?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 or 4gb card?
> 
> I'd reccomend getting cards with high memory-to-shaders ratios, e.x., GTX 750 Ti has 640 shaders and 2gb, ratio is 320 shaders per 1gb of ram...r9 270 4gb has the same ratio with 1280 shaders and 4gb of vram.
> 
> Those will last a long time mining variable n factor algo coins like vert or the scrypt jane ones.


We figured we wanted to get the 270x sapphire 4gb once our 32$ gift card went through
then we saw the 280x yesterday for 300$ but we still didn't have the gift card,
We saw the today 270x (msi 270x hawk 2gb) for 200$ and bought it (of which seems to have been the last one)
e) crap once I get it I actually have to figure out how to configure a miner lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> like so?
> 
> vertminer -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333 -u lacrossewacker.secondaryrig -p password --gpu-engine 1040 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-powertune -20 --gpu-threads 2 --worksize 256 --intensity 13
> pause
> 
> I downloaded the .cl file. I dragged it over to the vertcoin folder, it didn't replace any files though. Do I need to include that somehow or rename it?


Nope, maybe you need to try the sam version of vertminer:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1yd39s/vertminer_054pre2_windows_binaries/


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, maybe you need to try the sam version of vertminer:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1yd39s/vertminer_054pre2_windows_binaries/


hmmm not sure what to do with all of those files.

Back to before I'm using 0.5.2

Just going off the "getting started" page from my pool. Sounds about right?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, maybe you need to try the sam version of vertminer:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1yd39s/vertminer_054pre2_windows_binaries/%5B/URL
> 
> hmmm not sure what to do with all of those files.
> 
> Back to before I'm using 0.5.2
> 
> Just going off the "getting started" page from my pool. Sounds about right?


I prefer theKevs 0.5.2 Vertminer: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=466867.0

I don't know however if this is the best as I haven't updated in awhile.

Also, I would definitely mine on a p2pool rather than a tradition pool if you have enough hashing power. You get direct payments to your wallet and unlike tradition pools they aren't exposed to DDoS, scam pool operators, or weak site security.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> I prefer theKevs 0.5.2 Vertminer: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=466867.0
> 
> I don't know however if this is the best as I haven't updated in awhile.
> 
> Also, I would definitely mine on a p2pool rather than a tradition pool if you have enough hashing power. You get direct payments to your wallet and unlike tradition pools they aren't exposed to DDoS, scam pool operators, or weak site security.


what would I need to do with this to get my 2nd 280X to be utilized?

vertminer -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333 -u lacrossewacker.mainrig -p password -I 18 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
pause

Also, not sure what "enough" hashing power is, but I have 3 280X's for this. If each is getting ~250 with this miner, is that "enough"?


----------



## test tube

I did add vertminer to guiminer-scrypt with prebuilt settings for most amd cards, just saying


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> You are not making a mistake.
> 
> Vert will be the strongest scrypt-n coin this year, and not just because it's ASIC resistant...that one is generally talked about a lot...but there is so much more to vert:
> 
> -The community is absolutely amazing...head over to the reddit sub /r/vertcoin. The sub tends to be much more popular then the official forum (3200+ users), but posting there will be good too as we need more users. People are very friendly and willing to hand out tips to anyone contributing to the community.
> 
> -The devs are very active and provide regular updates...they already are working on a fix to the KGW difficulty exploit as well. New dev blog http://blog.vertcoin.org/.
> 
> -Vert has a very large p2pool user base. Currently about ~13% of the network hash rate. This helps further decentralize the currency and also reduces cases of stolen or lost coins on normal pools.
> 
> -You can already use vert the buy gift cards from places like pock.io. The community is also constantly pushing merchant adoption. We also have great voices in the community that form a strong backbone and a bright future for the coin.
> 
> -Vert is the "Litecoin" of scrypt-N coins. Whether this will be seen as an advantage or not is uncertain. That does however, put it in the limelight with the looming threat of scrypt ASICS.
> 
> -Large social media presence. Okay, maybe not as large as doge, but the coin is much newer and has already covered a lot of ground.
> 
> -Right now the mining difficulty is low, along with the price. A good time to start mining or pick up some coins.
> 
> -Getting added to new exchanges all the time... ie VoS on their next major update
> 
> Alright, enough preaching from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like all cryptocurrencies but right now you can see I'm fixated. I'd just love to see some more verters on OCN


i actually pushed some code to one of the devs recently for the kimono gravity well replacement (there are a bunch of problems with KGW besides the obvious exploit, heh)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube*
> 
> i actually pushed some code to one of the devs recently for the kimono gravity well replacement (there are a bunch of problems with KGW besides the obvious exploit, heh)


Hopefully with input like yours, and the rest of the community the devs can find a quick fix or superior implementation to KGW. That would give Vert an even greater technical advantage over many other coins.









I wish I could tip on here....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Awesome!

Guiminer is a very good idea...repped.

l.wacker: that version works with the tuned kernel. Haven't seen other vert miners do more than 340 per 280X. It's worth a shot.
As for the second card, it'll use it automatically, make sure you disable ulps using afterburner and disable xfire.


----------



## AlDyer

Mining profitability is going down and so is bitcoin value


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Mining profitability is going down and so is bitcoin value


well that is exactly why I have stopped mining









not worth the trouble anymore for me







, im in the uk though & eleccy isn't exactly cheap!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> well that is exactly why I have stopped mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not worth the trouble anymore for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , im in the uk though & eleccy isn't exactly cheap!


Maybe soon it will start another renaissance







 Right now it looks gloomy...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, only gloomy if you stick to what the masses mine...


----------



## mav2000

SO what do you think we should mine? I am really stuck sa to what to do after the 1.25x bonus from Ghash


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, only gloomy if you stick to what the masses mine...


yeah, its not to bad if you have cheap electric, really though I never followed the masses on coins lol.









last coin I mined was EXEcoin, which was better at the time than any of your average crapcoins from coinwarz









its just for me & well I guess most folks? are seeing with BTC prices the way they are & everything? its no way near as profitable as it once was


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Well holy smokes guys. I get caught up and super busy at work and don't read this stuff for a month and I have over 2500 posts to read lol. Any care to give me a good sum up? Whats the hot coin now days? Seems like a lot of people are getting into Vert or Aurora.


Ok to sum it up:

DOGE.
- Crashed down to 103, before a huge race back up to 158, and then slowly going down to 125-130 for the last days.
- Fixed a lot of problems with MultiPools raping it (see here )
- UPDATE TO Wallet 1.6 if you want to use it, IT'S Mandatory.

LTC.
- Celebrates 1 Year anniversary, lot's of competitions, double rewards and so on going around on pools.
- Has been on a roll lately and going towards 20$ / LTC ( over 0.003 BTC / LTC)
- Diff surges up to 5000+

Aurora was up and down for a few weeks, but have not seen much of it the last week.
VTC has gone down a bit, but people still put faith in it, probably the next big thing (LTC of Scrypt-N coins)

- CoinEx got hacked, all founds have been withdrawn, but the admins are working on a solution and not pulling a GOX.
- MtGox file for bankruptcy
- MtGox CEO blog got hacked, database leak claims that there is still 900.000+ BTC in the account ( Read here

- Scrypt ASIC's have started hitting the market, a few Scrypt coins have taken actions to make it harder for ASICS to mine them.

That was what i had at the back of my head, but probably forgot a lot of things.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah, its not to bad if you have cheap electric, really though I never followed the masses on coins lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last coin I mined was EXEcoin, which was better at the time than any of your average crapcoins from coinwarz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just for me & well I guess most folks? are seeing with BTC prices the way they are & everything? its no way near as profitable as it once was


Better stuff out there, for instance Myriad coin is constantly decent and the Skein, Groestl and Qubit algorithms it has draw half the power compared to regular scrypt, same with scrypt-jane coins like UTC (20% less than scrypt) or for instance Heavycoin and Fuguecoin (on my GTX 780, 55% less power vs scrypt)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ok to sum it up:
> 
> DOGE.
> - Crashed down to 103, before a huge race back up to 158, and then slowly going down to 125-130 for the last days.
> - Fixed a lot of problems with MultiPools raping it (see here )
> - UPDATE TO Wallet 1.6 if you want to use it, IT'S Mandatory.
> 
> LTC.
> - Celebrates 1 Year anniversary, lot's of competitions, double rewards and so on going around on pools.
> - Has been on a roll lately and going towards 20$ / LTC ( over 0.003 BTC / LTC)
> - Diff surges up to 5000+
> 
> Aurora was up and down for a few weeks, but have not seen much of it the last week.
> VTC has gone down a bit, but people still put faith in it, probably the next big thing (LTC of Scrypt-N coins)
> 
> - CoinEx got hacked, all founds have been withdrawn, but the admins are working on a solution and not pulling a GOX.
> - MtGox file for bankruptcy
> - MtGox CEO blog got hacked, database leak claims that there is still 900.000+ BTC in the account ( Read here
> 
> - Scrypt ASIC's have started hitting the market, a few Scrypt coins have taken actions to make it harder for ASICS to mine them.
> 
> That was what i had at the back of my head, but probably forgot a lot of things.


+1

TL/DR:

-btc/alt prices down cause of Gox scam
-scrypt asics hitting the market -> switch to non scrypt coins.


----------



## cam51037

So I was fiddling around syncing Heavycoin, and it turns out that I solo-mined a block on an i3 4330 while it was syncing - what luck! Right as GPU miners are coming out too.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, only gloomy if you stick to what the masses mine...


Please tell us what to mine, oh holy one!


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So I was fiddling around syncing Heavycoin, and it turns out that I solo-mined a block on an i3 4330 while it was syncing - what luck! Right as GPU miners are coming out too.


Had that happen while syncing a wallet once. Chances are its a false alarm and that find will become an orphan like mine did once the wallet is synced.

Id guess its because it found something that had already been found. Cause logically how would it know it found a new block if the wallet wasnt synced yet?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Guiminer is a very good idea...repped.
> 
> l.wacker: that version works with the tuned kernel. Haven't seen other vert miners do more than 340 per 280X. It's worth a shot.
> As for the second card, it'll use it automatically, make sure you *disable ulps using afterburner* and disable xfire.


how do I do that?

Right now my second card shows up in the command prompt saying "Off"

EDIT: nvm this works for me







http://cryptomining-blog.com/845-download-vertminer-0-5-3-vertcoin-gpu-miner-for-windows/


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Better stuff out there, for instance Myriad coin is constantly decent and the Skein, Groestl and Qubit algorithms it has draw half the power compared to regular scrypt, same with scrypt-jane coins like UTC (20% less than scrypt) or for instance Heavycoin and Fuguecoin (on my GTX 780, 55% less power vs scrypt)
> +1
> 
> that still doesn't make any better than the coins I was mining ivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh & UTC is good for power consumption I know that, I mined the heck out of that coin from its launch, lately though its not really that good on diff/price ratio.
> 
> what im trying to say is I use to be able to earn a lot more BTC in a day than I can now, even with more MH now I cant make what I use to make,
> 
> I can still turn a profit, but once you take away power costs & the time of following all these coins its hardly worth the effort


----------



## Rage19420

When mining is slow I pick a few coins to buy in and play the market.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> EDIT: nvm this works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/845-download-vertminer-0-5-3-vertcoin-gpu-miner-for-windows/


a little faster than 0.5.2 by ~15kh/s per gpu

950/1500 optimal clocks for 290/290x

4 of 8 asus 290x dc2oc


----------



## ccRicers

I have half of my cards mining VTC and the other half mining LTC for the 25% bonus. I think it's time to make another rig because 4 of the 750 Ti cards isn't going to get me 0.01 BTC at these prices. I get 140 Kh/s each on my good cards but my lame cards get 100 Kh/s.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well holy smokes guys. I get caught up and super busy at work and don't read this stuff for a month and I have over 2500 posts to read lol. Any care to give me a good sum up? Whats the hot coin now days? Seems like a lot of people are getting into Vert or Aurora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok to sum it up:
> 
> DOGE.
> - Crashed down to 103, before a huge race back up to 158, and then slowly going down to 125-130 for the last days.
> - Fixed a lot of problems with MultiPools raping it (see here )
> - UPDATE TO Wallet 1.6 if you want to use it, IT'S Mandatory.
> 
> LTC.
> - Celebrates 1 Year anniversary, lot's of competitions, double rewards and so on going around on pools.
> - Has been on a roll lately and going towards 20$ / LTC ( over 0.003 BTC / LTC)
> - Diff surges up to 5000+
> 
> Aurora was up and down for a few weeks, but have not seen much of it the last week.
> VTC has gone down a bit, but people still put faith in it, probably the next big thing (LTC of Scrypt-N coins)
> 
> *- CoinEx got hacked, all founds have been withdrawn, but the admins are working on a solution and not pulling a GOX.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - MtGox file for bankruptcy
> - MtGox CEO blog got hacked, database leak claims that there is still 900.000+ BTC in the account ( Read here
> 
> - Scrypt ASIC's have started hitting the market, a few Scrypt coins have taken actions to make it harder for ASICS to mine them.
> 
> That was what i had at the back of my head, but probably forgot a lot of things.
Click to expand...

Me and a friend lost nearing 25m zeit coins, about 15 LTC, 0.8BTC and many many other coins.
Today we checked the news about it on the forum, in the art class we literally had a breakdown.
We just went completely mad, he's thinking of selling all this stuff and going completely as far from this but i think i'll keep us going, still pissed off like no other though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> that still doesn't make any better than the coins I was mining ivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh & UTC is good for power consumption I know that, I mined the heck out of that coin from its launch, lately though its not really that good on diff/price ratio.
> 
> what im trying to say is I use to be able to earn a lot more BTC in a day than I can now, even with more MH now I cant make what I use to make,
> 
> I can still turn a profit, but once you take away power costs & the time of following all these coins its hardly worth the effort


I'm talking about today, no use crying for the past glories of mining maxcoin lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have half of my cards mining VTC and the other half mining LTC for the 25% bonus. I think it's time to make another rig because 4 of the 750 Ti cards isn't going to get me 0.01 BTC at these prices. I get 140 Kh/s each on my good cards but my lame cards get 100 Kh/s.


Don't mine scrypt on the 750 ti's?
UTC, Heavycoin, Yacoin, Vertcoin maybe, but it's not ideal on the 750 ti's...you want higher n factor coins like utc or microcoin, or yac.
Then trade for ltc if you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Me and a friend lost nearing 25m zeit coins, about 15 LTC, 0.8BTC and many many other coins.
> Today we checked the news about it on the forum, in the art class we literally had a breakdown.
> We just went completely mad, he's thinking of selling all this stuff and going completely as far from this but i think i'll keep us going, still pissed off like no other though.


That sucks man


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Me and a friend lost nearing 25m zeit coins, about 15 LTC, 0.8BTC and many many other coins.
> Today we checked the news about it on the forum, in the art class we literally had a breakdown.
> We just went completely mad, he's thinking of selling all this stuff and going completely as far from this but i think i'll keep us going, still pissed off like no other though.


I'll never understand why people leave any coins on exchanges when they are not actively trading. You are just asking to lose your coins as this has happened to numerous exchanges and will continue to happen.


----------



## barkinos98

Lessons were learned guys, we're going to get funds onto a shared computer (between me and him ofc) every day around 7pm


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I'll never understand why people leave any coins on exchanges when they are not actively trading. You are just asking to lose your coins as this has happened to numerous exchanges and will continue to happen.


I agree, I keep my actively playing coins on the exchange, but any I believe to be my take away profits, those go into my wallets. I have virtually no coins just sitting as balances on exchanges, they're either up for trade or in my wallets.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm talking about today, no use crying for the past glories of mining maxcoin lol
> Don't mine scrypt on the 750 ti's?
> UTC, Heavycoin, Yacoin, Vertcoin maybe, but it's not ideal on the 750 ti's...you want higher n factor coins like utc or microcoin, or yac.
> Then trade for ltc if you want.


Will I get similar hashrates mining Scrypt-Jane UTC compared to Vertcoin?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> lol what? You're losing all your marbles over 0.8 BTC?
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly no small chunk of change, especially when considering 15LTC are added in, no idea about the zeit coin value though.
> 
> Edit to add: this is a good reminder as to why you should not use exchanges like wallets.
Click to expand...

No it's not a small of change but it's not like it's a huge chunk of money....You can barely buy a R9 290 with it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm talking about today, no use crying for the past glories of mining maxcoin lol
> quote]
> 
> Who was talking about maxcoin lol,I only mined max for a couple of days really. well considering I looked at the price of myriad on all exchanges its on & popped around a few pools looking for people with similar MH & estimated coins a day, it looks pretty crappy for potential earnings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, im not really crying either ivan, just pointing out that for any of us folks in the uk its not all that great for us atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infact ive made a few grand from mining & ive not lost anything lol, im pretty happy tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If power costs was as low as you guys I probably would continue, but unfortunately we pay nearly double your rate!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until I spot something worth mining though I don't think its worth it atm! I want back the days of 0.1 BTC a day or at least 0.01 BTC per MH


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well holy smokes guys. I get caught up and super busy at work and don't read this stuff for a month and I have over 2500 posts to read lol. Any care to give me a good sum up? Whats the hot coin now days? Seems like a lot of people are getting into Vert or Aurora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok to sum it up:
> 
> DOGE.
> - Crashed down to 103, before a huge race back up to 158, and then slowly going down to 125-130 for the last days.
> - Fixed a lot of problems with MultiPools raping it (see here )
> - UPDATE TO Wallet 1.6 if you want to use it, IT'S Mandatory.
> 
> LTC.
> - Celebrates 1 Year anniversary, lot's of competitions, double rewards and so on going around on pools.
> - Has been on a roll lately and going towards 20$ / LTC ( over 0.003 BTC / LTC)
> - Diff surges up to 5000+
> 
> Aurora was up and down for a few weeks, but have not seen much of it the last week.
> VTC has gone down a bit, but people still put faith in it, probably the next big thing (LTC of Scrypt-N coins)
> 
> *- CoinEx got hacked, all founds have been withdrawn, but the admins are working on a solution and not pulling a GOX.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - MtGox file for bankruptcy
> - MtGox CEO blog got hacked, database leak claims that there is still 900.000+ BTC in the account ( Read here
> 
> - Scrypt ASIC's have started hitting the market, a few Scrypt coins have taken actions to make it harder for ASICS to mine them.
> 
> That was what i had at the back of my head, but probably forgot a lot of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and a friend lost nearing 25m zeit coins, about 15 LTC, 0.8BTC and many many other coins.
> Today we checked the news about it on the forum, in the art class we literally had a breakdown.
> We just went completely mad, he's thinking of selling all this stuff and going completely as far from this but i think i'll keep us going, still pissed off like no other though.
Click to expand...

lol what? You're losing all your marbles over 0.8 BTC?


----------



## barkinos98

dude 25m coins were like 2 satoshi, 0.5 BTC there
15LTC makes around $300
0.8BTC makes like $480

so more like i lost my marbles over around $1k...
mind you, when bought today my gpu and cpu combined cost less than that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> lol what? You're losing all your marbles over 0.8 BTC?


That is certainly no small chunk of change, especially when considering 15LTC are added in, no idea about the zeit coin value though.

Edit to add: this is a good reminder as to why you should not use exchanges like wallets.


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I just heard that the Dogehouse pool owner is a real jerk in the chats, lol. Either way, they already have a lot of combined hashpower, so it's best to go to smaller pools for that reason alone.


use netcodepool.org instead for doge.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> dude 25m coins were like 2 satoshi, 0.5 BTC there
> 15LTC makes around $300
> 0.8BTC makes like $480
> 
> so more like i lost my marbles over around $1k...
> mind you, when bought today my gpu and cpu combined cost less than that.


Don't forget the power cost aswell barkinos







so its even more really?

unlucky there though bro! id be p'd off aswell! luckily I emptied my stuff out of there at weekend when I cashed everything out.

its getting crazy with all these hackers stealing all the time now really!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Will I get similar hashrates mining Scrypt-Jane UTC compared to Vertcoin?


Never mind this question. I get about half as much hashrate on UTC, after optimizing. But the prices should make up for it.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Sure 0.8 BTC is a bit of money but it's not a huge chunk of money. You can't even buy a R9 290x with that.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm talking about today, no use crying for the past glories of mining maxcoin lol
Click to expand...

I wish we have another Maxcoin incident. Made off with nearly 8 BTC with my GTX 780's on the first day solo mining when AMD clients weren't out, pools getting DDOS'd and prices were sky high due to lack of supply









This whole 0.006 BTC/Day per MH/s is just lame.


----------



## Alex132

How on earth do I set up my 690 to mine VTC?

I can't get stratum or the cuda miner to work at all.
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt:2048 -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333 -O Alex132.690assword -d 0,1 -i 0 -b 2048 -l K8x32 -m 1 -L 1 -C 0 -H 1 -s 10
> pause


Quote:


> mining_proxy.exe -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com -p 3333
> pause


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Will I get similar hashrates mining Scrypt-Jane UTC compared to Vertcoin?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm talking about today, no use crying for the past glories of mining maxcoin lol
> quote]
> 
> Who was talking about maxcoin lol,I only mined max for a couple of days really. well considering I looked at the price of myriad on all exchanges its on & popped around a few pools looking for people with similar MH & estimated coins a day, it looks pretty crappy for potential earnings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, im not really crying either ivan, just pointing out that for any of us folks in the uk its not all that great for us atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infact ive made a few grand from mining & ive not lost anything lol, im pretty happy tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If power costs was as low as you guys I probably would continue, but unfortunately we pay nearly double your rate!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until I spot something worth mining though I don't think its worth it atm! I want back the days of 0.1 BTC a day or at least 0.01 BTC per MH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Never mind this question. I get about half as much hashrate on UTC, after optimizing. But the prices should make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I wish we have another Maxcoin incident. Made off with nearly 8 BTC with my GTX 780's on the first day solo mining when AMD clients weren't out, pools getting DDOS'd and prices were sky high due to lack of supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This whole 0.006 BTC/Day per MH/s is just lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How on earth do I set up my 690 to mine VTC?
> 
> I can't get stratum or the cuda miner to work at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Currently vtc is more profitable...busy, sorry!
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex132

So uh, you're not going to tell me


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So uh, you're not going to tell me


Your commands specify the use of two GPU devices. You might also need a comma-separated setting for your batch size for each card.

Here's the article I used to get started.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1x3gzm/mining_info_custom_miner_required/cf847jn

They used a 780 Ti classified to test these settings with.

Code:



Code:


--algo=scrypt:2048 -i 0 -H 0 -C 0 -m 1 -b 4096 -L 1 -l T15x16

You want the batch size of 4096 at it's ideal for higher N-factor such as Vertcoin.

You'll have to set the -l kernel setting specific to your card, like K8x24 or use -l auto to auto-tune it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So uh, you're not going to tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your commands specify the use of two GPU devices. You might also need a comma-separated setting for your batch size for each card.
> 
> Here's the article I used to get started.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1x3gzm/mining_info_custom_miner_required/cf847jn
> 
> They used a 780 Ti classified to test these settings with.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> --algo=scrypt:2048 -i 0 -H 0 -C 0 -m 1 -b 4096 -L 1 -l T15x16
> 
> You want the batch size of 4096 at it's ideal for higher N-factor such as Vertcoin.
> 
> You'll have to set the -l kernel setting specific to your card, like K8x24 or use -l auto to auto-tune it.
Click to expand...

If I use a batch of 4096, it crashes. Even with -l auto.
If I use a batch of 2048... it crashes again :/

This is my .bat file (took the -k8x31 from that guide, however I ran -k8x32 fine before on another coin)
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt:2048 -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333 -O Alex132.690assword -d 0,1 -i 0 -b 4096 -l k8x31 -m 1 -L 1 -C 0 -H 0
> pause


Is the user/pass correct? And why on earth is it crashing with memory-related problems?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Your commands specify the use of two GPU devices. You might also need a comma-separated setting for your batch size for each card.
> 
> Here's the article I used to get started.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1x3gzm/mining_info_custom_miner_required/cf847jn
> 
> They used a 780 Ti classified to test these settings with.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> --algo=scrypt:2048 -i 0 -H 0 -C 0 -m 1 -b 4096 -L 1 -l T15x16
> 
> You want the batch size of 4096 at it's ideal for higher N-factor such as Vertcoin.
> 
> You'll have to set the -l kernel setting specific to your card, like K8x24 or use -l auto to auto-tune it.


I can't get that setting to work on my 780ti Classy at all. Anyways, mess with the kernel setting till you get some decent hashes then you can go from there to fine tune the other settings.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Your commands specify the use of two GPU devices. You might also need a comma-separated setting for your batch size for each card.
> 
> Here's the article I used to get started.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1x3gzm/mining_info_custom_miner_required/cf847jn
> 
> They used a 780 Ti classified to test these settings with.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> --algo=scrypt:2048 -i 0 -H 0 -C 0 -m 1 -b 4096 -L 1 -l T15x16
> 
> You want the batch size of 4096 at it's ideal for higher N-factor such as Vertcoin.
> 
> You'll have to set the -l kernel setting specific to your card, like K8x24 or use -l auto to auto-tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get that setting to work on my 780ti Classy at all. Anyways, mess with the kernel setting till you get some decent hashes then you can go from there to fine tune the other settings.
Click to expand...

I can't even get it to start! Let alone tweak it for performance


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can't even get it to start! Let alone tweak it for performance


There's a small list of GPU settings here:

http://www.verters.com/vertcoin-hardware-list

Try the 770 settings. Like this one:

-C2 -l k8x28 --algo=scrypt:2048 -H 2 -i 0

See if it will at least start.

Edit: Lower the k8x28 to like k6x28 or even lower to see if you can get it to start.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can't even get it to start! Let alone tweak it for performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a small list of GPU settings here:
> 
> http://www.verters.com/vertcoin-hardware-list
> 
> Try the 770 settings. Like this one:
> 
> -C2 -l k8x28 --algo=scrypt:2048 -H 2 -i 0
> 
> See if it will at least start.
> 
> Edit: Lower the k8x28 to like k6x28 or even lower to see if you can get it to start.
Click to expand...

What is the -C or the -H command?

edit - the settings you suggested crash, even at k4x12


----------



## ccRicers

When you say it crashes, does the window simply close or do you get a popup dialog saying Cudaminer stopped working?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> When you say it crashes, does the window simply close or do you get a popup dialog saying Cudaminer stopped working?


PC stops responding, CMD spits out nothing, then it crashes saying cudaminer.exe has stopped responding.


----------



## cam51037

Honest question for everyone here: What do you think will happen when scrypt ASICs are fairly easy to purchase, and begin to pop up on the market (in say a month or two) in large amounts. Do you think you'll be able to pay off your GPU's? Will coins begin switching their algorithms to ASIC-proof algorithms? I'd like to hear your thoughts on this topic.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Honest question for everyone here: What do you think will happen when scrypt ASICs are fairly easy to purchase, and begin to pop up on the market (in say a month or two) in large amounts. Do you think you'll be able to pay off your GPU's? Will coins begin switching their algorithms to ASIC-proof algorithms? I'd like to hear your thoughts on this topic.


Coins won't switch maybe new coins will emerge but nobody knows that
For the other part not much will happen i think the rich will buy tons of ASIC's and thats it. They are expensive and they don't hash any better then GPU they just hardly consume any power....


----------



## NixZiZ

I used to mine LTC, then FTC, but I jumped ship to Vert. I feel vertcoin has a lot of potential, and I personally support it.


----------



## ccRicers

I just want a lot of new _fiat money_ to pour into the BTC market in order to outpace the growth of all the alt-coin networks, so that more profitable mining is possible.

Everyone seems to realize that mining is becoming less profitable by the week and I put it on too much hash power diluted over so many coins. I think it would be an interesting project to compile the combined hash rates of all the major alt coin networks (we can define "major" by top X market caps), look at them collectively and see if there is a correlation with the combined network growth and the profit per daily Mh/s.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> PC stops responding, CMD spits out nothing, then it crashes saying cudaminer.exe has stopped responding.


Sounds like your virus protection is stopping it. I had one machine do this exact thing.


----------



## kzim9

So I am switching power to LTC and finding that my kh/s is lower. Is this normal?

Almost 400 kh/s lower on my two 780ti's

500 lower on my total for my Six 270 miner. Only getting around 2 mh/s when it was 2.5 before on Doge.....

Edit : Nvrmind.. typo....


----------



## frickfrock999

This is hilarious.

24 hours after I said I was going to hold on to my Vertcoins after getting hit with the big loss, I regained almost all of it when the price went back up today.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> So I am switching power to LTC and finding that my kh/s is lower. Is this normal?
> 
> Almost 400 kh/s lower on my two 780ti's
> 
> 500 lower on my total for my Six 270 miner. Only getting around 2 mh/s when it was 2.5 before on Doge.....
> 
> Edit : Nvrmind.. typo....


That's not normal at all...


----------



## ccRicers

Can I forego powered risers if my motherboard has a supplementary 6-pin power connector right on it? Such as this one: http://cdn.overclock.net/4/4b/4ba43458_33062499.jpeg


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, only gloomy if you stick to what the masses mine...


not since PTS's primetime have things been so profitable as they are now


----------



## lacrossewacker

So with PTS there was a clear reason and almost a time frame for why PTS's value was increasing. Is there a specific timeline here with VTC? Ya'll keep saying "long term" for this coin, but why then is the value pushing up so fast now.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So with PTS there was a clear reason and almost a time frame for why PTS's value was increasing. Is there a specific timeline here with VTC? Ya'll keep saying "long term" for this coin, but why then is the value pushing up so fast now.


Well atm, VTC is simply recovering from it's drops which have been steadily piling up (down?) for the past week. No idea why exactly it's moving now rather than any other time.

It's currently valued at like 0.002 BTC each or something around there. It's all-time high is around 0.007 BTC each.

Edit: boom. 3K posts


----------



## ivanlabrie

I presume after scrypt asics deploy en masse...people will vouch for a more truly descentralized coin.

The situation with LTC and DOGE means they'll probably spike but other scrypt coins might suffer some serious dumping by the mining cartels.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I presume after scrypt asics deploy en masse...people will vouch for a more truly descentralized coin.
> 
> The situation with LTC and DOGE means they'll probably spike but other scrypt coins might suffer some serious dumping by the mining cartels.


I don't see where ASIC miners are going to significantly change the equation, they don't mine any faster than GPU, they just use less electricity to do it. What happens if AMD or nVidia produces a card that can compete with the ASIC in power usage? They would however be able to mine coins that would be unprofitable for GPU's to mine and do it at a profit because of their lower power usage, but if I find a coin that is profitable to mine with my GPU's, it will still be profitable whether or not their are ASIC miners mining it too or not. In some situations, I with my GPU's would still have an advantage over ASIC miners in the fact that GPU's can hit a coin harder and faster than an ASIC can. In the case of a new coin launch, the GPU miners would have an advantage at the start. Profitable is profitable regardless of who else is mining it.


----------



## GoLDii3

BTC is at 600 for almost a month or more,hope it bounces back to 800 atleast soon.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> BTC is at 600 for almost a month or more,hope it bounces back to 800 atleast soon.


If it hits 800, I might sell whatever little BTC I have..


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> not since PTS's primetime have things been so profitable as they are now


Any hint?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I don't see where ASIC miners are going to significantly change the equation, they don't mine any faster than GPU, they just use less electricity to do it. What happens if AMD or nVidia produces a card that can compete with the ASIC in power usage? They would however be able to mine coins that would be unprofitable for GPU's to mine and do it at a profit because of their lower power usage, but if I find a coin that is profitable to mine with my GPU's, it will still be profitable whether or not their are ASIC miners mining it too or not. In some situations, I with my GPU's would still have an advantage over ASIC miners in the fact that GPU's can hit a coin harder and faster than an ASIC can. In the case of a new coin launch, the GPU miners would have an advantage at the start. Profitable is profitable regardless of who else is mining it.


Simply because they centralise the network - look at what has happened with BTC. ASIC mining is scalable in ways GPU mining isn't. Satoshi had the idea of a truly decentralised currency, indeed the entire premise of any blockchain based currency is decentralised mining - without that, you have nothing.

A blockchain can protect as much money as it has hashrate for in the sense that it must be financially unattractive to attempt to 51% it (because the cost would outweight the reward). The main driver for a properly secure blockchain isn't actually absolute hashrate so much as it is decentralised hashrate, so that's why VTC is going to continue to be able to protect more and more value - not only do we resist ASICs, we also have managed to get the highest proportion of p2pool mining of any blockchain and still growing.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> PC stops responding, CMD spits out nothing, then it crashes saying cudaminer.exe has stopped responding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your virus protection is stopping it. I had one machine do this exact thing.
Click to expand...

Yeah if my AV stops it it just comes out as "could not connect", so I disabled my AV before I run my miners


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I don't see where ASIC miners are going to significantly change the equation, they don't mine any faster than GPU, they just use less electricity to do it. What happens if AMD or nVidia produces a card that can compete with the ASIC in power usage? They would however be able to mine coins that would be unprofitable for GPU's to mine and do it at a profit because of their lower power usage, but if I find a coin that is profitable to mine with my GPU's, it will still be profitable whether or not their are ASIC miners mining it too or not. In some situations, I with my GPU's would still have an advantage over ASIC miners in the fact that GPU's can hit a coin harder and faster than an ASIC can. In the case of a new coin launch, the GPU miners would have an advantage at the start. Profitable is profitable regardless of who else is mining it.


Oh, really?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap8Q0nxk-daxdDlaeFZ0TW5kbHNWWXZqWm9xYWJySFE&usp=drive_web#gid=0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Any hint?


You need to mine alternate algorithm coins, watch for what's more profitable yourself. Only thing you need is the correct hardware for each coin, and knowledge about what hash rates to expect to calculate earnings. Took me days and days of reading and experimenting to know that stuff, head over to bitcointalk if you have some time and start experimenting with the different algorithms and coins on your hardware. That's the best tip I can give you.

"Give a man a fish and he feeds himself for a day, give a man a sword and he can chow down on the meaty marrow of evil!"

Yeah I quoted Minsc xD


----------



## KipH

I would be happy if there was some way to pay for knowledge like Ivan has. Just pay him to send me the best settings for my card. That would be great!


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, really?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap8Q0nxk-daxdDlaeFZ0TW5kbHNWWXZqWm9xYWJySFE&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> You need to mine alternate algorithm coins, watch for what's more profitable yourself. Only thing you need is the correct hardware for each coin, and knowledge about what hash rates to expect to calculate earnings. Took me days and days of reading and experimenting to know that stuff, head over to bitcointalk if you have some time and start experimenting with the different algorithms and coins on your hardware. That's the best tip I can give you.
> 
> "Give a man a fish and he feeds himself for a day, give a man a sword and he can chow down on the meaty marrow of evil!"
> 
> Yeah I quoted Minsc xD


like the quote









Ive done plenty of reading to know the basics about mining but there just isnt enough time to examine every single new coin, algo out there. Your info on settings for different mining software have been indispensable so far so +rep for that. Also for my little hoby mining (2x r9 270 + gtx770) the time doing extensive research doesnt really pay off. Aldo would be great to fully utilize my hardware into make some profit out of it....so every little hint helps me look in the right direction.


----------



## mav2000

Guys I need a little help here. Is this fine for vertminer 0.5.3 on a 280x?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guys I need a little help here. Is this fine for vertminer 0.5.3 on a 280x?


Should be able to do some more, i have a few and they are ranging from 300-330 (the once that have the monitor attached are doing 300.


----------



## mav2000

Got it up to 330. Thanks..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I would be happy if there was some way to pay for knowledge like Ivan has. Just pay him to send me the best settings for my card. That would be great!


I couldn't take on all the requests, not enough time during the day. Got two jobs basically lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> like the quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive done plenty of reading to know the basics about mining but there just isnt enough time to examine every single new coin, algo out there. Your info on settings for different mining software have been indispensable so far so +rep for that. Also for my little hoby mining (2x r9 270 + gtx770) the time doing extensive research doesnt really pay off. Aldo would be great to fully utilize my hardware into make some profit out of it....so every little hint helps me look in the right direction.


Sure thing, I understand...that's why people pay me to give them advise and/or build or manage rigs and farms.
They have the funds but don't have time or don't want to waste time learning a whole lot of tech stuff. It's not simple by any means, I can see that.

I'll share yacoin settings for your card, you can mine yacoin for now, it's a stable coin and profitability is good.
You got pm








Don't expect me to do this everytime!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guys I need a little help here. Is this fine for vertminer 0.5.3 on a 280x?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Got it up to 330. Thanks..


330 and up to 350-370 headless using linux.


----------



## NixZiZ

2 reasons, really. One would be a lot of gpu miners are switching over now, as the asics are coming! Also would be the fact that VTC is making a recovery from the price drops it has suffered. I should have bought more, lol.


----------



## lacrossewacker

So how long are you some you guys planning on holding onto the majority of your coins?

Few days?
Few weeks?
Few months?
A year?

All subject to change of course, I just want some input.


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So how long are you some you guys planning on holding onto the majority of your coins?
> 
> Few days?
> Few weeks?
> Few months?
> A year?
> 
> All subject to change of course, I just want some input.


For me, until I make enough profit to sell it off. Then I'll re-buy once the price dips.


----------



## chronicfx

Does a gpu that goes sick or dead like once a month indicate a real problem with the gpu? Like if I wanted to sell it would I be ripping someone off by not mentioning that they may need to reboot and send this gpu off and running again once every month or so? Or would i just be killing my sale by saying that. What is the real reason for a gpu becoming sick or dead during mining? Temps are monitored and stay under 80 and vrm stays in 70s. I don't get it...

Edit: i do have a 2 year replacement warranty at microcenter for this gpu but I am like 100% sure it would pass testing if they did test it.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 330 and up to 350-370 headless using linux.


I'm curious of your complete setup process/software/drivers. I have a 290 and 290x that are only getting 370Kh/s each in ubuntu. They same setup nets me 820 and 880Kh/s on standard scrypt respectively and I have spent probably over 10 hours research and applying changes to the vertminer flags to no avail.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Does a gpu that goes sick or dead like once a month indicate a real problem with the gpu? Like if I wanted to sell it would I be ripping someone off by not mentioning that they may need to reboot and send this gpu off and running again once every month or so? Or would i just be killing my sale by saying that. What is the real reason for a gpu becoming sick or dead during mining? Temps are monitored and stay under 80 and vrm stays in 70s. I don't get it...
> 
> Edit: i do have a 2 year replacement warranty at microcenter for this gpu but I am like 100% sure it would pass testing if they did test it.


Does your GPU suffer from allergies?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Does your GPU suffer from allergies?


Cgminer says it does sometimes. Actually it usually dies but I have seen sick condition once. It will say "DEAD" or "SICK" in the cgminer window. It could be the gpu... It could be the motherboard (pulled from my old xps630 dell)... Could be a glitch in the software... Anyone had this happen and found the cause to not be the gpu?


----------



## kzim9

Vertcoin Cudaminer is only starting one of my gpus?

Does my bat look right?

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt:2048 -d GTX780ti,GTX780ti#2 -i 0,0 -H 1,1 -C 2,2 -b 4096,4096 -m 1,1 -L 1,1 -l T15x16,T15x16


----------



## kzim9

So I removed the -d command and my GPU #1 crash right away. lowered batch but that does not work.

Cudaminer error 30

When I use above -d command only GPU #0 runs?

All others miner work, so its not the card......


----------



## mav2000

for those that want to .conf file for vertminer ver 0.5.3, this is what I am using for my 280x. This is on windows 7 64 bit:

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.vertco.in:8080",
"user" : "abcde.1",
"pass" : "abcde"
}

]
,
"intensity" : "13",
"vectors" : "2",
"worksize" : "512",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192",
"shaders" : "2048",
"gpu-engine" : "1000",
"gpu-memclock" : "1480",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "85",
"temp-target" : "75",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "30",
"scrypt-vert" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}

hope this helps some of you.


----------



## Slappa

There is only one way to make money from cryptos without being an early adopter: Patience.

I see everyone jumping to different coins every week. I can tell you right now. If you go vert, hold your coins for at least the next 6 months, just watch where the price goes


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> for those that want to .conf file for vertminer ver 0.5.3, this is what I am using for my 280x. This is on windows 7 64 bit:
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.vertco.in:8080",
> "user" : "abcde.1",
> "pass" : "abcde"
> }
> 
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "13",
> "vectors" : "2",
> "worksize" : "512",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8192",
> "shaders" : "2048",
> "gpu-engine" : "1000",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1480",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "temp-overheat" : "85",
> "temp-target" : "75",
> "api-mcast-port" : "4028",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "30",
> "scrypt-vert" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
> }
> 
> hope this helps some of you.


Thanks for this!

This is what im getting. Look ok for 4 x 280x?


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> There is only one way to make money from cryptos without being an early adopter: Patience.
> 
> I see everyone jumping to different coins every week. I can tell you right now. If you go vert, hold your coins for at least the next 6 months, just watch where the price goes


I would if I could get the dam miner working correctly.....


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Cgminer says it does sometimes. Actually it usually dies but I have seen sick condition once. It will say "DEAD" or "SICK" in the cgminer window. It could be the gpu... It could be the motherboard (pulled from my old xps630 dell)... Could be a glitch in the software... Anyone had this happen and found the cause to not be the gpu?


My Asus 290 DCII did that for a few times and now hashes 10kh/s less then the other 2 in the same rig. It's unstable too if I stop and restart mining, it just stops hashing while the other 2 works fine. Gotta restart to get it working again. Gonna mine on it for another week then do a return to Amazon since it is still within the 30 days. XD


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I would if I could get the dam miner working correctly.....


I will admit it does take a bit more effort than regular scrypt coins, but this gives us computer guys a considerable advantage at getting into vert mining before everyone else does.


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> I will admit it does take a bit more effort than regular scrypt coins, but this gives us computer guys a considerable advantage at getting into vert mining before everyone else does.


Yeah, I wasted like 2 days on it when I first got started mining. Then when I learned the ins n' outs, I got it working in... 5 minutes. lol.


----------



## Vinnces

Anybody know what's the expected hashes on a 7950 for Vert? Getting 250-260 but I think expected is 300? Having trouble dialing it in and core/memory seems to be not helping with the hash rate.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Has anybody run across this *Qoinpro Link*?

Basically you sign up and share this link of yours and you get paid out in "credits" or -> BC / LTC / and some other other coins.

It's not much...but it's something.

I signed up but I didn't use the same Pin number as my usual pools.

Disclaimer: I'd get credits if you clicked that link.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> I will admit it does take a bit more effort than regular scrypt coins, but this gives us computer guys a considerable advantage at getting into vert mining before everyone else does.


I got it....









I had to set up a separate worker for each of my CUDA cards.

Total = 2700 kh/s

Per card rates:

270's = 213 kh/s
780ti's = 300 kh/s
680's = 185 kh/s
660ti's = 145 kh/s

Still need to tweak them......


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I got it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to set up a separate worker for each of my CUDA cards.
> 
> Total = 2700 kh/s
> 
> Per card rates:
> 
> 270's = 213 kh/s
> 780ti's = 300 kh/s
> 680's = 185 kh/s
> 660ti's = 145 kh/s
> 
> Still need to tweak them......


Mind posting your 780ti config? I'm only getting 260ish on my.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Has anybody run across this *Qoinpro Link*?
> 
> Basically you sign up and share this link of yours and you get paid out in "credits" or -> BC / LTC / and some other other coins.
> 
> It's not much...but it's something.
> 
> I signed up but I didn't use the same Pin number as my usual pools.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'd get credits if you clicked that link.


I clicked it twice for ya








But I think it is mostly just an email phishing setup. It is hard to figure the exact angle, but I have a feeling that email addresses will end up being sold.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Mind posting your 780ti config? I'm only getting 260ish on my.


--algo=scrypt:2048 -d 1 -i 0 -H 1 -C 2 -b 4096 -m 1 -L 1 -l T30x16

1190 core
3825 mem

under water


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> --algo=scrypt:2048 -d 1 -i 0 -H 1 -C 2 -b 4096 -m 1 -L 1 -l T30x16
> 
> 1190 core
> 3825 mem
> 
> under water


Thanks! Will give that a try.


----------



## kskwerl

anyone mining vert in bamt or smos linux? Can anyone post their config? I just want to see how it looks compared to cgminer/sgminer config


----------



## chronicfx

I know we aren't into giving financial advice here but.. Good time or bad time to turn a bitcoin into ~50LTC? Its at 0.028BTC/LTC right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I got it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to set up a separate worker for each of my CUDA cards.
> 
> Total = 2700 kh/s
> 
> Per card rates:
> 
> 270's = 213 kh/s
> 780ti's = 300 kh/s
> 680's = 185 kh/s
> 660ti's = 145 kh/s
> 
> Still need to tweak them......


344kh/s on my regular 780 WF here. 150 on the 750 ti.
270 is fine, the other cards no clue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> anyone mining vert in bamt or smos linux? Can anyone post their config? I just want to see how it looks compared to cgminer/sgminer config


Try the following:

"intensity" : "21",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "24550",
"shaders" : "0,0,0",
"gpu-engine" : "800-947",
"gpu-memclock" : "1375",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",


----------



## pac08

2 x 280X


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I clicked it twice for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think it is mostly just an email phishing setup. It is hard to figure the exact angle, but I have a feeling that email addresses will end up being sold.


lol thanks.yeah i use my spam email account signed up on it anyways


----------



## ryanrenolds08

*EDITED*

Sorry guys, I had to go back a few pages to fully understand what you were talking about.







to me. There was a PEBCAK error in my office.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

So, does anyone have a problem viewing youtube while mining vertcoin? I've never had this problem before, but since I restarted mining vert, the videos are super jerky. I know you can disable hardware acceleration, but I don't know where that option is.


----------



## thrgk

Is DOGE difficulty really over 1500? Wow, wonder if thats foreshadowing a major pop?







)


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 344kh/s on my regular 780 WF here. 150 on the 750 ti.
> 270 is fine, the other cards no clue.
> Try the following:
> 
> "intensity" : "21",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "24550",
> "shaders" : "0,0,0",
> "gpu-engine" : "800-947",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1375",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0,0,0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",


its a sapphire tri x 290 non x, when I set intensity to 21 I get HW errors out he whazoo


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is DOGE difficulty really over 1500? Wow, wonder if thats foreshadowing a major pop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Wouldn't that suggest a major bump in price? That or people going to be pulling away from mining and dropping the difficulty.


----------



## ozzy1925

i am getting 454kh/s from 290 trix oc 1020/1250 is this ok?Or can i get more kh/s?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> 2 x 280X


Settings?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> its a sapphire tri x 290 non x, when I set intensity to 21 I get HW errors out he whazoo


Ah, experiment with thread concurrency values, those settings are more for linux than anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Wouldn't that suggest a major bump in price? That or people going to be pulling away from mining and dropping the difficulty.


It suggests it will go down till it covers electricity costs or go up in price to stay leveled profitability wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am getting 454kh/s from 290 trix oc 1020/1250 is this ok?Or can i get more kh/s?


That's good, you won't get more than that.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Settings?


--thread-concurrency 8192 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --auto-fan --gpu-fan 30-75 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --temp-target 72 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune -20


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone recommend a good Vertcoin pool whether it be P2P and stratum


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good Vertcoin pool whether it be P2P and stratum


I'm on https://vertco.in/ but I think their new member registration is closed at the moment.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is DOGE difficulty really over 1500? Wow, wonder if thats foreshadowing a major pop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It's the new diff re-target algo that's making it jump up and down. Didn't read up on it but it was in response to Multi-pools jumping on during the more profitable blocks and jumping off once those blocks were done.

Also remember to update your Doge Wallet to 1.6 or your gonna be on the wrong side of a hard fork.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I'm on https://vertco.in/ but I think their new member registration is closed at the moment.


yea damn looks like it is


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> yea damn looks like it is


pool.verters.com

That's what I'm using. Not sure if it's considered good or not though.....


----------



## cam51037

I'm using this P2Pool: http://anduin.yvr.sitkalogic.com:9171/static/

I've been on it for 3 days and it's been sending me constant payments, I would recommend.


----------



## Somedude168

Guys I really could use some ideas/help about issues I'm having with a couple gpus.

I have a 4 card rig that I've been mining with for a few weeks. It's four Sapphire 290 tri-x oc's.

The machine ran perfectly for a couple weeks now 2 cards are having significant issues. I narrowed it down to which 2 and removed them and I'm just mining on two now.

1 Card will mine for a few minutes/seconds then the amd driver will crash and the card will go into a sick state where it's only doing like 40 khash instead 800+

The second card will mine for a few minutes/seconds then the computer will lockup/freeze.

These cards ran fine for quite a while, I'm having hard time figuring out what's causing the sudden issue. My clocks are only 947/1250 and overheating isn't an issue.

Anyone have any ideas? I may toss a small bounty of btc to somebody if they can help me figure out the problem.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> Guys I really could use some ideas/help about issues I'm having with a couple gpus.
> 
> I have a 4 card rig that I've been mining with for a few weeks. It's four Sapphire 290 tri-x oc's.
> 
> The machine ran perfectly for a couple weeks now 2 cards are having significant issues. I narrowed it down to which 2 and removed them and I'm just mining on two now.
> 
> 1 Card will mine for a few minutes/seconds then the amd driver will crash and the card will go into a sick state where it's only doing like 40 khash instead 800+
> 
> The second card will mine for a few minutes/seconds then the computer will lockup/freeze.
> 
> These cards ran fine for quite a while, I'm having hard time figuring out what's causing the sudden issue. My clocks are only 947/1250 and overheating isn't an issue.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I may toss a small bounty of btc to somebody if they can help me figure out the problem.


Have you disabled ULPS?
What PSU are you using? 4x290x will draw a lot of power.


----------



## Somedude168

ulps is disabled.
psu is a silverstone 1350 80 plus silver


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> ulps is disabled.
> psu is a silverstone 1350 80 plus silver


Try bumping up the card's voltage by .005 or .01V. One of my 7970's required a slightly higher voltage than the other (lower ASIC) to keep stable, it gave similar problems to what you describe. What are your asics?


----------



## Somedude168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Try bumping up the card's voltage by .005 or .01V. One of my 7970's required a slightly higher voltage than the other (lower ASIC) to keep stable, it gave similar problems to what you describe. What are your asics?


Excuse my ignorance, but how do i determine my asics? Is it GPU-Z that tells you?

Thanks again

Edit: figured it out I got one of the unstable cards plugged in now and it's mining for the moment but it won't last..ASIC quality for the 3 cards is 83.6% 72% 76.2%


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but how do i determine my asics? Is it GPU-Z that tells you?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Edit: figured it out I got one of the unstable cards plugged in now and it's mining for the moment but it won't last..ASIC quality for the 3 cards is 83.6% 72% 76.2%


Ok so Asics are all relatively high. Which ASIC belongs to the unstable card?
Try playing with TC by values of +-5 or 10 within where you're currently set. One of my 7970's would die at 16384 but mines perfectly fine at 16380, so they can be a bit finicky


----------



## Somedude168

Well I have all my gpus set to the same bat and same setting. I suppose maybe i should make seperate bats and fiddle with it.

If it's a setting issue though why would it cause issues now insteads of weeks ago when i first started mining with the same settings?


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> Well I have all my gpus set to the same bat and same setting. I suppose maybe i should make seperate bats and fiddle with it.
> 
> If it's a setting issue though why would it cause issues now insteads of weeks ago when i first started mining with the same settings?


Very true.. One bat should be all you need. I'm not sure why they would stop after a few weeks, only thing that comes to mind is burn-in but I haven't really heard of that with GPU's... Are the sick ones still game stable?


----------



## ccRicers

Vertcoin is tops for profitability right now. But on heavycoinpool.com for now, since 750 Ti's are pretty good and pool giving block bonuses.

I had a weird issue with my AMD card too, its drivers would crash after a minute of mining. This happened right after I removed my water cooling system and have it temporarily on air. But the temps are not high enough to make the card fail.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Vertcoin is tops for profitability right now. But on heavycoinpool.com for now, since 750 Ti's are pretty good and pool giving block bonuses.
> 
> I had a weird issue with my AMD card too, its drivers would crash after a minute of mining. This happened right after I removed my water cooling system and have it temporarily on air. But the temps are not high enough to make the card fail.


I dont know which card(s) specifically you have, but I know with 7970s, 40C and 80C behave like two completely separate cards with voltage/clocks. You might try giving it a gentle bump to voltage, or downclock a bit.


----------



## lacrossewacker

what was the site that has a list of all the GPU's and their bat file settings for vertcoin?

I just got a 290 XFX DD and I have no idea what settings to run.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can't get past 180khash/s on my 290. God why does VTC have to be such a pain in the butt to setup!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> Guys I really could use some ideas/help about issues I'm having with a couple gpus.
> 
> I have a 4 card rig that I've been mining with for a few weeks. It's four Sapphire 290 tri-x oc's.
> 
> The machine ran perfectly for a couple weeks now 2 cards are having significant issues. I narrowed it down to which 2 and removed them and I'm just mining on two now.
> 
> 1 Card will mine for a few minutes/seconds then the amd driver will crash and the card will go into a sick state where it's only doing like 40 khash instead 800+
> 
> The second card will mine for a few minutes/seconds then the computer will lockup/freeze.
> 
> These cards ran fine for quite a while, I'm having hard time figuring out what's causing the sudden issue. My clocks are only 947/1250 and overheating isn't an issue.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I may toss a small bounty of btc to somebody if they can help me figure out the problem.


I have found similar issues on one of my 290's. Try upping the voltage using AB on just the cards that are having problems. This fixed it for me. Or you could up the core voltage another way too, but its caused by the core not getting enough power. Sounds like those two cards were right on the edge of having not enough volts and they need more than they have currently.


----------



## rickyman0319

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=416572.560


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can't get past 180khash/s on my 290. God why does VTC have to be such a pain in the butt to setup!


Tell me about it. I know my cards are not 290x but this is what i settled on for avg 300khs on each 280x.
Running them with each settings like _"gpu-engine" : "1000,1000,1000,1000",_ only reduce them to 260khs. Strange i know.



Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.vertco.in:8080",
"user" : "Rage19420.1",
"pass" : "x"
}

]
,
"intensity" : "13",
"vectors" : "2",
"worksize" : "512",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192",
"shaders" : "2048",
"gpu-engine" : "1000",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "85",
"temp-target" : "75",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "30",
"scrypt-vert" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## Skye12977

Alright, I got our MSI 270x Hawk today and gotta figure out the ln2 bios now.
On the stock one I was able to get 1250 core 1500 memory, should be able to get abit better with ln2








Ran heaven valley on extreme HD and was able to get 1601, just about half of my 780 score.

Now I gotta figure out miner config for dual 780 lightnings for cudaminer, ln2 bios for 270x then miner config for it, after that I should be trucking along again.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can't get past 180khash/s on my 290. God why does VTC have to be such a pain in the butt to setup!


{
"pools": [
],
"auto-fan": true,
"gpu-fan": "50-85",
"temp-cutoff": "95",
"temp-overheat": "85",
"temp-target": "75",

"worksize": "256",
"xintensity": "",
"intensity": "20",
"thread-concurrency": "24550",
"gpu-engine" : "947",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-powertune" : "50",

"api-port": "4028",
"api-listen": true,
"api-allow": "W:127.0.0.1",

"failover-only" : true,
"no-pool-disable": true,
"no-submit-stale" : true,

"queue": "0",

"kernel-path": "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## kzim9

Well the 270's did not like lastnight. Found 2 crashed this morning.

I set them up tonight, but had to lower the intensity down to 16 as I was getting HW's. I have one HW on one card that just popped up after about 2hrs, but I think I'll let it ride on those setting.

Now only getting 185kh/s from them each, but they are not nearly working as hard temp wise.

As for my 780ti's, I switched to T30x22, and had to OC the crap out of them to get 340 kh/s. 1390 core 3850 mem

I've googled around and can't seem to find any 780ti's at that hash, but a few 780's that claim to get 350 kh/s. I guess I got a couple bad cards even though 1390 seems like a pretty good OC


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can't get past 180khash/s on my 290. God why does VTC have to be such a pain in the butt to setup!


Have you tried running two threads? I couldn't get past 170kh/s on mine without two threads. Even so I'm still not getting the best results.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can't get past 180khash/s on my 290. God why does VTC have to be such a pain in the butt to setup!


try my config. its getting me 350K but I'm throttled down below 800mhz to stay at 87c because MSI twin frozr does not have good cooling. Don't forget to change login/pass - or not









{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.vertco.in:8080",
"user" : "bbond007.BIGCOIN",
"pass" : "x"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "18",
"worksize" : "512",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"expiry" : "30",
"scan-time" : "5",
"thread-concurrency" : "27000",
"temp-target": "87",
"temp-cutoff" : "92"
}


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> {
> "pools": [
> ],
> "auto-fan": true,
> "gpu-fan": "50-85",
> "temp-cutoff": "95",
> "temp-overheat": "85",
> "temp-target": "75",
> 
> "worksize": "256",
> "xintensity": "",
> "intensity": "20",
> "thread-concurrency": "24550",
> "gpu-engine" : "947",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1250",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-powertune" : "50",
> 
> "api-port": "4028",
> "api-listen": true,
> "api-allow": "W:127.0.0.1",
> 
> "failover-only" : true,
> "no-pool-disable": true,
> "no-submit-stale" : true,
> 
> "queue": "0",
> 
> "kernel-path": "/usr/local/bin"
> }


verticoin use also system memory. If u have more than 8GB, u change have full kh/s . If have 4GB then u got have of ur speed.

"intensity" : "18",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-engine" : "950",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250",
"thread-concurrency" : "20481",
"expiry" : "30",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"scan-time" : "1"
}

I use this setting for 2 x 290 non x. I get 400 kh/s each.


----------



## devilhead

I have 4x290's, mine vertcoin for 5 days, 3x with elpidia gets 420kh/s and one with hynix 460kh/s. 960/1500 threadconcurrency 22000, need to play more with settings to get more, but for now is ok, because diff is jumping fast


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Well the 270's did not like lastnight. Found 2 crashed this morning.
> 
> I set them up tonight, but had to lower the intensity down to 16 as I was getting HW's. I have one HW on one card that just popped up after about 2hrs, but I think I'll let it ride on those setting.
> 
> Now only getting 185kh/s from them each, but they are not nearly working as hard temp wise.
> 
> As for my 780ti's, I switched to T30x22, and had to OC the crap out of them to get 340 kh/s. 1390 core 3850 mem
> 
> I've googled around and can't seem to find any 780ti's at that hash, but a few 780's that claim to get 350 kh/s. I guess I got a couple bad cards even though 1390 seems like a pretty good OC


That's a sick oc!

I think your config can be improved, you don't need such an oc me thinks...ask fleetfeather in here.


----------



## Somedude168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I have found similar issues on one of my 290's. Try upping the voltage using AB on just the cards that are having problems. This fixed it for me. Or you could up the core voltage another way too, but its caused by the core not getting enough power. Sounds like those two cards were right on the edge of having not enough volts and they need more than they have currently.


I know how to overvolt in AB but I have never done it.

It seems the minimum I can increase it is by 6 volts. Guess I will try 6 and see if that keeps it going through the next few hours.


----------



## Bluemustang

Heh this VTC mining just doesnt work for me. I've tried 0.5.3, thekevs and 0.5.2 and in all scenarios i cant get more then 20kh, *** is that?

This is what i was just using, largely copied from a few posts up. But i've tried a number of other alterations with no change. I get 780kh mining scrypt coins. Got amd app sdk and all that jazz. I dunno.

,
"intensity" : "13",
"vectors" : "2",
"worksize" : "512",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192",
"temp-cutoff" : "77",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"expiry" : "30",
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"shaders" : "2048",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"scrypt-vert" : true,
"kernel-path": "/usr/local/bin"
}


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can't get past 180khash/s on my 290. God why does VTC have to be such a pain in the butt to setup!


Not sure what your config looks like now, but you should start simple. I run the following and my 3 x 290's at stock get a total of ~1.25Mh/s. Right about half of my normal scrypt hash.

{
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"intensity" : "18",
"nscrypt" : true,
"thread-concurrency" : "20481"
}



I derived 20481 TC from the shaders*n+1 formula using 8 for the n variable. That's 2560*8+1 = 20481.

Also, I have to use text-only mode (-T switch) with Vertminer since it doesn't like to show ncurses with AMD drivers other than 13.12. That's why it looks old school linear.









Hope it helps!


----------



## rickyman0319

what does this mean? nscrypt" : true,

do I have to put it on conf file?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what does this mean? nscrypt" : true,
> 
> do I have to put it on conf file?


Oh yea, I left that in, didn't I?









I saw it somewhere and added it a while back. Not necessary, though.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> --algo=scrypt:2048 -d 1 -i 0 -H 1 -C 2 -b 4096 -m 1 -L 1 -l T30x16
> 
> 1190 core
> 3825 mem
> 
> under water


Can't get anything above 30x4 to work. Stuck at about 260 same as my previous hashes. Any suggestion?

core 1280
memory 3800

Edit: Think the custom bios I have on it is causing issues? It's a EVGA Classy.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> I know how to overvolt in AB but I have never done it.
> 
> It seems the minimum I can increase it is by 6 volts. Guess I will try 6 and see if that keeps it going through the next few hours.


6mv! Not 6V lol. Not even the ln2 guys'n gals push 6V







but yeah, .006v is the increment afterburner uses to set voltages. Try bumping up .006 to .012 and see if that gets you stable.

Edit: also check your power limit settings.
Edit 2: What drivers are you on (since power limit is a little broken on 14.xx series).


----------



## Somedude168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> 6mv! Not 6V lol. Not even the ln2 guys'n gals push 6V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, .006v is the increment afterburner uses to set voltages. Try bumping up .006 to .012 and see if that gets you stable.
> 
> Edit: also check your power limit settings.
> Edit 2: What drivers are you on (since power limit is a little broken on 14.xx series).


Haha. Cards are still pretty unstable at 6, ill definately play around with it tomorrow just gonna let 2 cards run through the night till I can get everything stable.

Thanks again!


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> Haha. Cards are still pretty unstable at 6, ill definately play around with it tomorrow just gonna let 2 cards run through the night till I can get everything stable.
> 
> Thanks again!


Anytime man! I'm going to turn in, it's half past midnight here haha. Let us know how things work out!


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## rickyman0319

what? how do u get that cheap?

what does it mean if the rejection is high?


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*


I don't think I've ever seen anything more suspicious in my life.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*


Obviously a price mistake, and a very big one at that. But why post that and not post where you got it from?


----------



## Rage19420

I've seen that site before. Not really sure about it to be honest.

http://www.aliexpress.com/category/708044/graphics-cards.html?pvId=100004182-5818&shipCountry=us&isrefine=y


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Obviously a price mistake, and a very big one at that. But why post that and not post where you got it from?


It's not mine.









A bunch of the Dogecoin crew snatched a ton of these up last night and made off like bandits.


----------



## Vinnces

They also have this.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NVIDIA-video-card-brand-EVGA-best-graphics-cards-100-original-cheap-price-for-wholesale-1pc-acceptable/1704535713.html

So ya....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Plenty of scammers at that site...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Plenty of scammers at that site...


The AliExpress is part of this parent group:


From Wiki:
Quote:


> Ali Baba (Arabic: علي بابا‎ ʿAlī Bābā ) is a character from the folk tale Ali Baba and the Forty Thieves (علي بابا والأربعون لصا). This story is included in many versions of the One Thousand and One Nights, to which it was added by Antoine Galland in the 18th century. It is one of the most familiar of the "Arabian Nights" tales, and has been widely retold and performed in many media, especially for children, where the more violent aspects of the story are often suppressed.
> 
> In the story, Ali Baba is a poor woodcutter who discovers the secret of a thieves' den, entered with the phrase "Open Sesame". The thieves learn this, and try to kill Ali Baba. But Ali Baba's faithful slave-girl foils their plots; Ali Baba gives his son to her in marriage and keeps the secret of the treasure.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> They also have this.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NVIDIA-video-card-brand-EVGA-best-graphics-cards-100-original-cheap-price-for-wholesale-1pc-acceptable/1704535713.html
> 
> So ya....


Those prices are ludicrous. 770s for 50 bucks, 780TI for 110. Too good to be true i think.

It's not even like theyre price mistakes. Too many to be price mistakes. Seems pretty obvious to be scammers.


----------



## Bluemustang

I did a little reading on them and seen that, while they arent explicitly a scam site, some of their sellers can be a bit unethical and to use caution.

On the upside the site uses an escrow so the sellers dont get the money until you receive the item. I'm not willing to risk that much but i think i may throw a little down on 1 purchase.


----------



## Bluemustang

Well just as i was about to place my order i noticed a notice about import duties, taxes and customs related charges possible. Is this something id be concerned about in USA? All these cards ive seen on this site are from china.

From their page:
Import Duties, Taxes and Other Customs Related Charges

- Orders may need to clear customs in the recipient country.

- Please check if your order may incur additional import duties, taxes or other customs related charges.

- Import duties, taxes or other customs charges will be collected by the shipping company upon delivery.

- Suppliers are not responsible for delays caused by the recipient country's customs department.

- Additional costs or delays may occur during international trade. We sincerely hope that buyers do not use additional import costs or customs clearance delays as a reason for requesting refunds or leaving negative feedback.


----------



## Bluemustang

Although that i think about it i have bought things from china and japan off ebay and never paid customs charges.

Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I have 4x290's, mine vertcoin for 5 days, 3x with elpidia gets 420kh/s and one with hynix 460kh/s. 960/1500 threadconcurrency 22000, need to play more with settings to get more, but for now is ok, because diff is jumping fast


what is your settings?


----------



## Bluemustang

Well i went ahead with it. Classified 780TI









Read up a bit and I may or may not have to pay customs, and if i do itll still be an insane price. Still a little risk though but at this price ill roll those dice









The pic on this particular order showed the boxed card in a shrink wrapped box laying on someones bed. Gives some credence to its legitimacy at least.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Well i went ahead with it. Classified 780TI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read up a bit and I may or may not have to pay customs, and if i do itll still be an insane price. Still a little risk though but at this price ill roll those dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic on this particular order showed the boxed card in a shrink wrapped box laying on someones bed. Gives some credence to its legitimacy at least.


How does a picture give credence to legitimacy?

I would be skeptical at that price.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> How does a picture give credence to legitimacy?
> 
> I would be skeptical at that price.


Because its not just a stock photo taken from google. Its laying on someones bed. Makes it a little more real and more likely it actually is an individual.

You're right it is weird. But like i said ill roll the dice for that little chunk of change.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> How does a picture give credence to legitimacy?
> 
> I would be skeptical at that price.


totally agree - scam

even their own help section suggests they are riddled with scammers:

http://help.aliexpress.com/safebuyingtips/Tips_on_how_to_avoid_fraud_on_AliExpress.html

"If the price is too good to be true, it almost ALWAYS IS! It's too easy to get scammed if price is your only criteria. Remind yourself when you make a decision, how can the seller offer such a low price? The answer inevitably leads to more questions than answers."

I have a picture of the Space Shuttle Atlantis. anyone want to bid on that? Its not in use anymore but still in good shape...


----------



## Bluemustang

Well when i get the card ill post here









Also the user that sells the card doesnt get the money from the sites escrow until i say ive received the item. So more help there.

PS: I'm not turning this into a fight on legitimacy or advocating using the site. It was just posted here. And some of the things i read made it worth the gamble. So im sharing my enthusiasm


----------



## invincible20xx

can scrypt-n make gpus viable for mining for sometime to come ?!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Because its not just a stock photo taken from google. Its laying on someones bed. Makes it a little more real and more likely it actually is an individual.
> 
> You're right it is weird. But like i said ill roll the dice for that little chunk of change.


Not that I would scam someone, but if I was going to scam people on PC equipment I would not use stock google pics either - I A pic of a card on a bed is the perfect option.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Well i went ahead with it. Classified 780TI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read up a bit and I may or may not have to pay customs, and if i do itll still be an insane price. Still a little risk though but at this price ill roll those dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic on this particular order showed the boxed card in a shrink wrapped box laying on someones bed. Gives some credence to its legitimacy at least.


Uber scam dude, I can't believe how you fall for that...You'll lose money on transaction fees and whatnot lol
Wouldn't trust that escrow part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> can scrypt-n make gpus viable for mining for sometime to come ?!


Sure thing!

At least till all the current scrypt mining farms jump on board and VTC's difficulty sky rockets...so yeah, stock on them now.
Price will need to rise, or difficulty will have to drop, or you'll need to migrate to scrypt jane coins like ultracoin or yacoin instead. (most big farm guys are lazy and stick to scrypt even today, when other algorithms pay them more lol, so I think you'll have way more time to mine jane coins without so much competition, since jane implies you'll be changing configurations every month or two, and sometimes cards will need to be replaced, or you'll need more and more system ram).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Although that i think about it i have bought things from china and japan off ebay and never paid customs charges.
> 
> Anyone want to chime in?


Ali Baba just "open sesame'd" your wallet and your money jumped out. You got 40 thiefed.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Uber scam dude, I can't believe how you fall for that...You'll lose money on transaction fees and whatnot lol
> Wouldn't trust that escrow part.
> Sure thing!
> 
> At least till all the current scrypt mining farms jump on board and VTC's difficulty sky rockets...so yeah, stock on them now.
> Price will need to rise, or difficulty will have to drop, or you'll need to migrate to scrypt jane coins like ultracoin or yacoin instead. (most big farm guys are lazy and stick to scrypt even today, when other algorithms pay them more lol, so I think you'll have way more time to mine jane coins without so much competition, since jane implies you'll be changing configurations every month or two, and sometimes cards will need to be replaced, or you'll need more and more system ram).


vert will change it's mem requirments in 2016 plenty of time ahead before we start needing more system ram unlike UTC , vert looks like the only coin ready to replace ltc for gpu miners atmoment ...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Those prices are ludicrous. 770s for 50 bucks, 780TI for 110. Too good to be true i think.
> 
> It's not even like theyre price mistakes. Too many to be price mistakes. Seems pretty obvious to be scammers.


You've covered either way. This is on their main site and it's why people are ordering from them.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You've covered either way. This is on their main site and it's why people are ordering from them.


A lot of people are stating the the so called "buyer protection" is a load of bull.

If i were to buy, i would load up a prepay MC or Visa and use that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> vert will change it's mem requirments in 2016 plenty of time ahead before we start needing more system ram unlike UTC , vert looks like the only coin ready to replace ltc for gpu miners atmoment ...


Well, that still makes scrypt jane more attractive for the small guy. Less difficulty, more profits to be had









Big farm guys will mine vert, vert will probably sky rocket, so it's wise to stock up on them or mine and hold them for a while. (unless your hardware runs other algorithms better like my r7 240's which perma mine yac, 2.35kh/s each xD)


----------



## Rage19420

Anyone mining on the BC beta pool this weekend?

You can get access to it here: http://pastebin.com/PnqZj6D8


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> verticoin use also system memory. If u have more than 8GB, u change have full kh/s . If have 4GB then u got have of ur speed.
> 
> "intensity" : "18",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "gpu-engine" : "950",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1250",
> "thread-concurrency" : "20481",
> "expiry" : "30",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "1"
> }
> 
> I use this setting for 2 x 290 non x. I get 400 kh/s each.


see i have no idea where the heck you guys are putting your .conf files.

Just simplicity, 0.5.3 doesn't even work on my secondary rig

.bat;

vertminer -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333 -u lacrossewacker.secondary -p password -I 12 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
pause


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> see i have no idea where the heck you guys are putting your .conf files.
> 
> Just simplicity, 0.5.3 doesn't even work on my secondary rig
> 
> .bat;
> 
> vertminer -o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333 -u lacrossewacker.secondary -p password -I 12 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 8192
> pause


Try removing the pause command, then it should work.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Anyone mining on the BC beta pool this weekend?
> 
> You can get access to it here: http://pastebin.com/PnqZj6D8


at the current BC value, the amount they'd give you really wouldn't be worth much. I'd rather mine something else then trade into BC. Otherwise you'll waste 2Mh/s and they'll repay you with 200BC (not actual amount...but you get the idea)


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Uber scam dude, I can't believe how you fall for that...You'll lose money on transaction fees and whatnot lol
> Wouldn't trust that escrow part.
> Sure thing!.


How many times did i state that even given all the factors that make it saf--er that its still risky. But for that amount im willing to roll the dice. I did not fall for anything. Ever played the lotto? I cant believe you fell for that.

Escrow part and buyer protection are not assurities but are helpful.

And buyer not getting paid until i receive item is another factor to why it might work.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> at the current BC value, the amount they'd give you really wouldn't be worth much. I'd rather mine something else then trade into BC. Otherwise you'll waste 2Mh/s and they'll repay you with 200BC (not actual amount...but you get the idea)


Yeah that's what i did after the 5 day Ghash double points debacle (that really never was double after all). Took my LTC to buy in on 2700 DC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

@lacrossewacker try my vertminer configuration for the 290s.
430kh/s each.

create a txt file and rename it to vertminer.conf
you need the pool info in there.
you can also copy my settings and use a regular bat.


----------



## dealio

anyone heard of Heavycoin (HVC) ? i just started mining it knowing nothing about its worth just because 1.2 mega hash/s on a single card


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> anyone heard of Heavycoin (HVC) ? i just started mining it knowing nothing about its worth just because 1.2 mega hash/s on a single card


Yeah i mined about 118 HVC. Not really doing much at the moment.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, that still makes scrypt jane more attractive for the small guy. Less difficulty, more profits to be had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big farm guys will mine vert, vert will probably sky rocket, so it's wise to stock up on them or mine and hold them for a while. (unless your hardware runs other algorithms better like my r7 240's which perma mine yac, 2.35kh/s each xD)


example of jane coins please ? also arn't those cpu only coins ...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> example of jane coins please ? also arn't those cpu only coins ...


Nope, harder to mine on gpu, but doable on certain hardware.

Microcoin, Ultracoin and Yacoin are the main ones.


----------



## frickfrock999

Here's a helpful little site I came across.

It's a live Vertcoin price tracker which monitors multiple exchanges.

http://vertify.it/

Quite useful.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, harder to mine on gpu, but doable on certain hardware.
> 
> Microcoin, Ultracoin and Yacoin are the main ones.


idk i'm migrating all of my miners on vertcoin it's probably gonna grow fast as soon as GPU miners realize that it's the only logical way to go after super fast ltc asics hit the network !!

lol it's like ltc all over again from scratch


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> idk i'm migrating all of my miners on vertcoin it's probably gonna grow fast as soon as GPU miners realize that it's the only logical way to go after super fast ltc asics hit the network !!
> 
> lol it's like ltc all over again from scratch


Yup, and probably best to try other coins, since vertcoin's network will be dominated by the former scrypt farm guys with tons of 7950, 280X and 290 cards that can't mine ultracoin or yacoin well.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, and probably best to try other coins, since vertcoin's network will be dominated by the former scrypt farm guys with tons of 7950, 280X and 290 cards that can't mine ultracoin or yacoin well.


yes but i got gpus only and these coins will become nearly impossible to mine with gpus specially utc gpus are no go for these coins, no ?

if the theory of vert anti asic model works then by the time they develop and ship an asic for it , they will be useless because the network will change the algo by then rendering those asics useless


----------



## frickfrock999

Are you referring to the spike in difficulty?

That's going to level out soon. VTC is using the Kimoto Difficulty Well, so miners like us won't be heavily affected if at all.

Wait a little bit if you're cautious but I haven't stopped mining all week and my profits are about the same.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Are you referring to the spike in difficulty?
> 
> That's going to level out soon. VTC is using the Kimoto Difficulty Well, so miners like us won't be heavily affected if at all.
> 
> Wait a little bit if you're cautious but I haven't stopped mining all week and my profits are about the same.


i'm still mining doge but i will switch to vert tomorrow after doing some upgrades to the mining rigs









glad gpus will still have something to hash at after all


----------



## Kenerd

How many vert per day per hash have you guys been getting? I've been on both TMB and dedicated and have only been seeing about 3-5 a day with 900khs. Roughly I do about 2mhs on normal scrypt with 2 7950 and a 7970.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Are you referring to the spike in difficulty?
> 
> That's going to level out soon. VTC is using the Kimoto Difficulty Well, so miners like us won't be heavily affected if at all.
> 
> Wait a little bit if you're cautious but I haven't stopped mining all week and my profits are about the same.


same profit mining vert vs other scrypt coins ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> yes but i got gpus only and these coins will become nearly impossible to mine with gpus specially utc gpus are no go for these coins, no ?
> 
> if the theory of vert anti asic model works then by the time they develop and ship an asic for it , they will be useless because the network will change the algo by then rendering those asics useless


You're not understanding what I say.

You CAN gpu mine scrypt jane coins, but it takes more frequent tweaking and knowledge and understanding of the way the algorithm works with gpu memory and whatnot, at least if you want to get good results with it.

I mine with radeon r7 240 2gb cards, which most people would think suck, yet they make me 100 yac per day each, at 2.35kh/s, and only draw 25w from the slot.
That's roughly 0.00173517 BTC, per card.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You're not understanding what I say.
> 
> You CAN gpu mine scrypt jane coins, but it takes more frequent tweaking and knowledge and understanding of the way the algorithm works with gpu memory and whatnot, at least if you want to get good results with it.
> 
> I mine with radeon r7 240 2gb cards, which most people would think suck, yet they make me 100 yac per day each, at 2.35kh/s, and only draw 25w from the slot.
> That's roughly 0.00173517 BTC, per card.


i see scrypt jane will require more and more system memory with time right ? like utc ...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i see scrypt jane will require more and more system memory with time right ? like utc ...


Yep, it'll take time though...you can always run higher lookup gap settings to avoid using more actual ram, and not max out gpu vram.
Problem is fine tuning intensity, which takes a lot of tweaking.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> How many times did i state that even given all the factors that make it saf--er that its still risky. But for that amount im willing to roll the dice. I did not fall for anything. Ever played the lotto? I cant believe you fell for that.
> 
> Escrow part and buyer protection are not assurities but are helpful.
> 
> And buyer not getting paid until i receive item is another factor to why it might work.


Identity theft might be the problem...

http://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.aliexpress.com

But for your sake I hope it works out for you.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Identity theft might be the problem...
> 
> http://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.aliexpress.com
> 
> But for your sake I hope it works out for you.


Yeah, in the grand scheme of things if you paid $80 for a graphics card that's not a lot of money to lose, but it's giving them your credit card information that you would be worried about.


----------



## Bluemustang

They dont get my credit card. I used my debit card from my bank, which is tied to my scottrade brokerage account. And i dont really keep any money in there so let them try to take something







. I just move it from brokerage when i need it. (and theres no way for them to get into my brokerage with just my debit card numbers)


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You're not understanding what I say.
> 
> You CAN gpu mine scrypt jane coins, but it takes more frequent tweaking and knowledge and understanding of the way the algorithm works with gpu memory and whatnot, at least if you want to get good results with it.
> 
> I mine with radeon r7 240 2gb cards, which most people would think suck, yet they make me 100 yac per day each, at 2.35kh/s, and only draw 25w from the slot.
> That's roughly 0.00173517 BTC, per card.


Interesting. How many of those 240's you running?


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Interesting. How many of those 240's you running?


he got 2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> he got 2


Had 4, one died in a glorious benching session, and since I'm running a gtx 780 and 750ti in my main rig now I'm only using 2 240s.


----------



## kzim9

Is see the markets are really crashing lately. Anyone have any insight on the reason as of late?

BTC has lost almost $100/unit in the last week!


----------



## Kenerd

I see it has been around the norm as of late $600-650 to $550ish. I just keep mining and accumulating coins. I have no plans on selling any BTC or LTC at the moment so it doesn't really bother me. The extra electricity is not really killing me as I'm having fun. I would love to see it go back up as with all of the altcoins. I have yet to make any serious gains and have made a fair share of mistakes playing the markets.

It's interesting,can be exciting and I'm learning that's what life is about for me at least. If I happen to make a little extra money all the better.

On another note turned my 2000blackcoins I mined to 3000 last weekend and just sold for a total of .16btc I hope I can buy back in but I may be priced out. My last sell was at 4200. I cancelled my sell at 4500 thinking it was going back down check this morning and it hit 4800-dumbass Still a good profit.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Is see the markets are really crashing lately. Anyone have any insight on the reason as of late?
> 
> BTC has lost almost $100/unit in the last week!


http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-price-declines-following-false-report-chinas-bitcoin-ban/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Is see the markets are really crashing lately. Anyone have any insight on the reason as of late?
> 
> BTC has lost almost $100/unit in the last week!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-price-declines-following-false-report-chinas-bitcoin-ban/
Click to expand...

time to buy in if you have the cash. only going to go up. wish I had a news channel to report false claims to manipulate the price of currency for personal profits.


----------



## kzim9

Hmmm sounds fishy but I did not see any big buys?


----------



## dealio

what's a good Vertcoin pool? prefer a pool with no login/password


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what's a good Vertcoin pool? prefer a pool with no login/password


You can try a P2Pool. Here's a list of P2Pool nodes: http://scanner.etyd.org/

Just enter your wallet address for the username and any password and the coins get sent directly to your wallet. Look for a combination of good uptime and low ping latency, and test them since it varies by your location.


----------



## JMattes

Alt coins have been so piss poor that I left I needed to go back to ltc for awhile..

Making $8 a day with 2500khash.. anyone got any other ideas.. was getting tired of having to spend so much time checking alt coins and could never find one with a good value that.held for even a few days.. felt I was spending so much time checking pools and exchanges and switching between everything..

At least with ltc I know what I am getting..


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Alt coins have been so piss poor that I left I needed to go back to ltc for awhile..
> 
> Making $8 a day with 2500khash.. anyone got any other ideas.. was getting tired of having to spend so much time checking alt coins and could never find one with a good value that.held for even a few days.. felt I was spending so much time checking pools and exchanges and switching between everything..
> 
> At least with ltc I know what I am getting..


Feathercoin?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Dumb question...

Hold VTC right? I just didn't know how high some of us here are expecting to go.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Alt coins have been so piss poor that I left I needed to go back to ltc for awhile..
> 
> Making $8 a day with 2500khash.. anyone got any other ideas.. was getting tired of having to spend so much time checking alt coins and could never find one with a good value that.held for even a few days.. felt I was spending so much time checking pools and exchanges and switching between everything..
> 
> At least with ltc I know what I am getting..


I would recommend CleverMining since over the last 30 days it's about 18% more profitable than LTC. What this pool does is mine the most profitable scrypt coin and automatically convert it into BTC and then sends that to you directly so it takes out a step in the whole process. Setup is really easy as well (you don't even need to make an account) so I would recommend this pool if you do not want to coin hop and want consistent, profitable output.


----------



## ivanlabrie

nah, go for ultracoin... been making 0.0038 btc per 100kh/s per day.
(280x does 135kh/s, 270 92kh/s)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I would recommend CleverMining since over the last 30 days it's about 18% more profitable than LTC. What this pool does is mine the most profitable scrypt coin and automatically convert it into BTC and then sends that to you directly so it takes out a step in the whole process. Setup is really easy as well (you don't even need to make an account) so I would recommend this pool if you do not want to coin hop and want consistent, profitable output.


I checked that out but since Litecoins difficulty spike profitability has tanked.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> nah, go for ultracoin... been making 0.0038 btc per 100kh/s per day.
> (280x does 135kh/s, 270 92kh/s)


Do you know how many KH/s a 290x and a 290 get?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I would recommend CleverMining since over the last 30 days it's about 18% more profitable than LTC. What this pool does is mine the most profitable scrypt coin and automatically convert it into BTC and then sends that to you directly so it takes out a step in the whole process. Setup is really easy as well (you don't even need to make an account) so I would recommend this pool if you do not want to coin hop and want consistent, profitable output.


and im getting a LOT of stale shares with it, like 24 stale to 10 good.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Do you know how many KH/s a 290x and a 290 get?


yessir, 150 to 185.


----------



## Vinnces

http://cryptomining-blog.com/1732-vircurex-crypto-exchanges-existence-threatened/

It's screwing up the profitability calculator on Coinwarz cause ppl are rushing to exchange BTC and LTC to something they can withdraw and driving up the prices lol.

Edit: It's also driving down BTC > Fiat prices too....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> nah, go for ultracoin... been making 0.0038 btc per 100kh/s per day.
> (280x does 135kh/s, 270 92kh/s)


still mining Vert?

I suppose it'll be a brief face off between vert and ultra.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> nah, go for ultracoin... been making 0.0038 btc per 100kh/s per day.
> (280x does 135kh/s, 270 92kh/s)


I would try to mine ultra except ultra is the only wallet of mannny ive used that has ever crashed on me. I downloaded the latest 1.6 multiple times and it just keeps crashing before it even opens.

Any idea how to get it working?

Though i just started trying it and i am getting pretty good performance compared to what someone just mentioned here. Getting about 180 khs on my 7970.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I would try to mine ultra except ultra is the only wallet of mannny ive used that has ever crashed on me. I downloaded the latest 1.6 multiple times and it just keeps crashing before it even opens.
> 
> Any idea how to get it working?


I'm sending mine to an exchange for now... the wallet is buggy and they are working on it. of you read the thread at bitcointalk you'll see that the community is really strong and the coin is very popular.
I'm looking forward to the next n factor change and block halving.

another really good coin that's getting traction is myriad. it has 5 algorithms with 20% of chances of finding the next block, each with independent difficulty.
revolutionary approach! one of the algorithms runs best on 6xxx and 5xxx cards which is really cool


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> yessir, 150 to 185.


I'd hope a 290 can get more than that. My 7970 is getting 180 at 1250mhz. Though im running it at 1200mhz so it doesnt need as much voltage. Drops to 170kh at 1200mhz.

I like that this one increases more with my core clock. With scrypt coins i get 780khs at 1100mhz but i dont get more performance at higher speeds. If i go above 1100 my khs actually drop on scrypt, get under 600 at 1250mhz. And it is not a question of stability, ive tested.


----------



## Bluemustang

So whats a good pool that pays out well for ultra? I checked all the ones listed on the bitcointalk thread and the one with by far the most users wasnt accepting sign ups. I picked the second highest (yet still far below the top) one called utc.pool.pm


----------



## dmfree88

Vertminer should run 50% normal scrypt. If your not near that google thekev dmfree88 guide. My guide should help. Not at my pc otherwise id give direct link


----------



## DizZz

Vertcoin or Ultracoin right now? Ultra seems more profitable but Vert looks to have a brighter future. Thoughts?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> nah, go for ultracoin... been making 0.0038 btc per 100kh/s per day.
> (280x does 135kh/s, 270 92kh/s)


Where are you making this? And based on which exchanges price?

I just mined for 1 hour on utc.pool.pm and got the equivalent of .00015 btc/day based on mintpals 19500 satoshi price. So i got about .0322 UTC in that hour.

FARRRR below the .00646 you say i should be getting based on my 170khs rate.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Where are you making this? And based on which exchanges price?
> 
> I just mined for 1 hour on utc.pool.pm and got the equivalent of .00015 btc/day based on mintpals 19500 satoshi price. So i got about .0322 UTC in that hour.
> 
> FARRRR below the .00646 you say i should be getting based on my 170khs rate.


might be because I'm using nitro which is the biggest pool.

stick with it, because of variance with block rate your earnings will be similar after a few days. higher profitability than vert and lower power consumption.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Vertcoin or Ultracoin right now? Ultra seems more profitable but Vert looks to have a brighter future. Thoughts?


I could never get vertcoin working for me.







I simply can't use cgminer so I damn sure can't set up vertcoinminer.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> might be because I'm using nitro which is the biggest pool.
> 
> stick with it, because of variance with block rate your earnings will be similar after a few days. higher profitability than vert and lower power consumption.


How can i get onto nitro?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> How can i get onto nitro?


you can't anymore, they had more than 50% of the net work so they closed registrations and opened a second pool called nitro2. give it a shot, but keep in mind UTC.pool is good.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> you can't anymore, they had more than 50% of the net work so they closed registrations and opened a second pool called nitro2. give it a shot, but keep in mind UTC.pool is good.


You think if i left it for 1 day it would even out? Im hesitant to waste the elect since my 1 hour test run netted me *Fourty Three* times less than you quoted.

Also what exchange? Mintpal?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> You think if i left it for 1 day it would even out? Im hesitant to waste the elect since my 1 hour test run netted me *Fourty Three* times less than you quoted.
> 
> Also what exchange? Mintpal?


crypto-trade.com

and yeah, it evens out. can't judge them for one hour.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> crypto-trade.com
> 
> and yeah, it evens out. can't judge them for one hour.


That exchange seems pretty cool. And you can cash out btc for USD. Though ive never heard of any of their payment methods.

Ever tried it? Work well?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> That exchange seems pretty cool. And you can cash out btc for USD. Though ive never heard of any of their payment methods.
> 
> Ever tried it? Work well?


I only sell at localbitcoins.com personally.

the USD pairs are useful for trading though.


----------



## ozzy1925

i have tried mining ultra coin at 3 different pools including nitro pool and mining at different pool doesnt effect your earning i barely earned 52-53 utc daily with 3x 290 175kh/s each


----------



## invincible20xx

i'm mining vtc now myself how much more profitable is utc compared to vtc ? utc will become a cpu coin by the next year and it will require a ton of system ram to mine on gpus starting 6 aprill 8gb might not be enough for a 4 r9 290 rig, vtc on the other hand has a lot of time ( years ) for it to reach that stage i would mine utc if it's more profitable and dump it for vtc ...


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/1732-vircurex-crypto-exchanges-existence-threatened/
> 
> It's screwing up the profitability calculator on Coinwarz cause ppl are rushing to exchange BTC and LTC to something they can withdraw and driving up the prices lol.
> 
> Edit: It's also driving down BTC > Fiat prices too....


Baaah this sux! Should have got my coin out yesterday









So do we have another Gox ?

Is this going to be the natural life cycle of every crypto exchange?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Baaah this sux! Should have got my coin out yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do we have another Gox ?
> 
> Is this going to be the natural life cycle of every crypto exchange?


I'm in the same boat my self. Bought 50 VTC @ 0.00248 some days ago and sold yesterday @ 0.00450, decent profit, but now the BTC from the sale is locked, it's not much (~ 0.22 BTC) but it sucks.

What would you guys do? i can:

A. Buy VTC again for the BTC, ATM it's @ 0.0045, that means i will break even (loos the fees but that is not much) or
B. Just leave the 0.22 BTC in there and trust that they will release it as they say?


----------



## daguardian

I am just going to leave it all there, not trade -no fees to them , and hope that I can get it out one day...


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

What would you say are the top 3 Vertcoin mining pools here on OCN?

Thanks,


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I only sell at localbitcoins.com personally.
> 
> the USD pairs are useful for trading though.


do you buy in person with cash?

I've eyeballed this site a few times. I suppose I just meet a person in a coffee shop, I give him X amount of $$$ and my BTC address and I watch him transfer the right amount to me - and the transaction is complete?


----------



## dealio

why is it that almost every single mining rig for sale on craigslist was "built 2-3 weeks ago" and it's being sold because "the wife doesn't like it" ?









are people jumping ship?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So that's why WDC prices shot up by 200% earlier today. Right now I have 0.6BTC on vircurex, + 200K DOGE. Not in a rush to get it out, but hopefully I'll get my BTC soon.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> why is it that almost every single mining rig for sale on craigslist was "built 2-3 weeks ago" and it's being sold because "the wife doesn't like it" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are people jumping ship?


TBH, "wife doesn't like it" is a valid problem.

Happy wife, happy life









(though I live with my gf and it takes a little re-persuading to leave the PC's running full blast like I do in the living room and office)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> TBH, "wife doesn't like it" is a valid problem.
> 
> Happy wife, happy life


QFT


----------



## kskwerl

I have these miners installed on my bamt farm by default, can I use any of them for Ultracoin?

Vertminer 0.5.2 "the kev"
Sgminer 4.0.0 "troky" - Scrypt-N Enabled
Sgminer 4.1.0 "sph - DarkCoin/QubitCoin/Quark"
Cgminer 3.7.2 "kalroth"


----------



## Dimaggio1103

any decent CPU mining coins that my 4670K at 4.5GHz would be useful for?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So that's why WDC prices shot up by 200% earlier today. Right now I have 0.6BTC on vircurex, + 200K DOGE. Not in a rush to get it out, but hopefully I'll get my BTC soon.


I did think you should at least move your DOGE out to your own wallet just in case they go pull a GOX.


----------



## ivanlabrie

no CPU coins and no, UTC needs yacminer 3.5 for best results (or the patched cgminer).
I'd recommend switching to cryptoslax, a 64bit mining os. has all the miners you'll ever need.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/1732-vircurex-crypto-exchanges-existence-threatened/
> 
> It's screwing up the profitability calculator on Coinwarz cause ppl are rushing to exchange BTC and LTC to something they can withdraw and driving up the prices lol.
> 
> Edit: It's also driving down BTC > Fiat prices too....


I actually just pulled out my DOGE from that site Friday, have nothing sitting there now. But that sucks.. and in other news... see blow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> why is it that almost every single mining rig for sale on craigslist was "built 2-3 weeks ago" and it's being sold because "the wife doesn't like it" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are people jumping ship?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So that's why WDC prices shot up by 200% earlier today. Right now I have 0.6BTC on vircurex, + 200K DOGE. Not in a rush to get it out, but hopefully I'll get my BTC soon.


Well that's awesome news if I wanted to try and sell my WDC on there lol. WDC was just about "worthless" these days. I wonder if it would be worth it to gamble some and sell for BTC, and hope Vircurex can pull out of this. Hmm DOGE got a huge boost as well, if they spike a lot more I may dump some, going to be watching this carefully though.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> no CPU coins and no, UTC needs yacminer 3.5 for best results (or the patched cgminer).
> I'd recommend switching to cryptoslax, a 64bit mining os. has all the miners you'll ever need.


Thanks Ivan


----------



## dealio

for those with vertcoin experience: does any of this looks not right?









i have been mining vtc since yesterday afternoon on a p2pool (thanks ccRicers), 1.6Mh/s, as of now i 've gotten paid about 1.8 + 0.3 immature VTC

using thread concurrency = 27000, intensity =19 getting 12% rejects, is this ok? i tried intensity 18 and/or lower clocks for a while but rejects were about the same

(the last card is a 290x)


----------



## ccRicers

Is blackcoinpool.com down for anyone? I can't connect to their stratum server.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> for those with vertcoin experience: does any of this looks not right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been mining vtc since yesterday afternoon on a p2pool (thanks ccRicers), 1.6Mh/s, as of now i 've gotten paid about 1.8 + 0.3 immature VTC
> 
> using thread concurrency = 27000, intensity =19 getting 12% rejects, is this ok? i tried intensity 18 and/or lower clocks for a while but rejects were about the same
> 
> (the last card is a 290x)


That seems like extremely high rejects. I have 52 gpus in farm and get this as a farm wide reject "rejected 0.059%"


----------



## kskwerl

ahh its prob cause its p2p, did you just start it mining or has that been running for a while?


----------



## dealio

well those stats include about 7.5 hours of mining, counting the 1hr tick marks in the 'gpu hash rate summary - by day' chart
















whats a better vtc pool? i like p2pools pay direct to wallet ...


----------



## frickfrock999

Holy *CRAP!* Have you guys seen CS' new rig?!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Holy *CRAP!* Have you guys seen CS' new rig?!


Yep, I saw it in /r/cryptorigporn and looks mighty fine. I've wanted to use a small LCD like that.


----------



## scutzi128

Meh seems really pointless and wasteful to me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1 and only 5 cards? no 750ti's?


----------



## dealio

looks cool, but it aint cool (with that panel covering the gpu exhausts)


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> looks cool, but it aint cool (with that panel covering the gpu exhausts)


What 1/4 of the exhaust? No biggy. Especially considering those cards (at least the ones with fans that are visible) arent blower fans so the exhausts are much less important.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> looks cool, but it aint cool (with that panel covering the gpu exhausts)


My milk carton rig has the exact same thing. It doesn't seem to impede temps in any way. It simply pushes more air out through a centralized point.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is blackcoinpool.com down for anyone? I can't connect to their stratum server.


been flaky really. When it goes offline, just fire up another coin for the time being.

It's been offline for me twice in the past couple hours.

What should I put in my .bat file to make my miner reconnect if the pool goes offline?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> been flaky really. When it goes offline, just fire up another coin for the time being.
> 
> It's been offline for me twice in the past couple hours.
> 
> What should I put in my .bat file to make my miner reconnect if the pool goes offline?


I'm also wondering how long it takes for my BC to deposit in my wallet. But I have only started mining in that pool last night.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm also wondering how long it takes for my BC to deposit in my wallet. But I have only started mining in that pool last night.


well there's a status page that says "paid out" or "not yet" for each share or whatever you're credited for.

I just started today (though it's offline mostly) so I don't know quite yet. I think it's just once a day payouts.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> What 1/4 of the exhaust? No biggy. Especially considering those cards (at least the ones with fans that are visible) arent blower fans so the exhausts are much less important.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> My milk carton rig has the exact same thing. It doesn't seem to impede temps in any way. It simply pushes more air out through a centralized point.


i am blind and thought it had a clear acrylic front panel...obvs missed the cables


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> well there's a status page that says "paid out" or "not yet" for each share or whatever you're credited for.
> 
> I just started today (though it's offline mostly) so I don't know quite yet. I think it's just once a day payouts.


Yes it is once every 24 hours. I pulled off mining BC until release. All day mining Saturday netted me 1.7 BC









Mining GPU coin right now to test.


----------



## kzim9

Doge has taken a nice jump up the list on CoinWarz. Its at $12/day profit for me, but I have to cut that in half due to only mining 7pm to 7am.

Vert has taken a dive? Down to $4/day

EDIT:

I hate that site sometimes. Now Doge is down to $2.30/day......lol

uggg, time to switch all my power back to VTC, $2.13/day on VTC is better than $1.15 on Doge I guess.....


----------



## daguardian

Anyone using this exchange?

https://www.kraken.com


----------



## Skye12977

Alright, time to try and mine with my 270x despite only getting 1250 core 1500 memory


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Alright, time to try and mine with my 270x despite only getting 1250 core 1500 memory


overclocking potential doesn't always translate to better mining performance. In fact, some GPU's (even with some 270X's) you actually need to run at stock, or even downclock, to get the most stable performance.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Anyone using this exchange?
> 
> https://www.kraken.com


I' ve used it a few times without any issues.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> overclocking potential doesn't always translate to better mining performance. In fact, some GPU's (even with some 270X's) you actually need to run at stock, or even downclock, to get the most stable performance.


I've got to figure out the miner and config before I figure that out.


----------



## DizZz

What is the general consensus on Gyft? Does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What is the general consensus on Gyft? Does anyone have any experience with it?


I bought a few amazon gift cards with them already. It is a pretty easy process.


----------



## ccRicers

Yeah, I actually bought my Xtrac XXL mouse mat with the help of Gyft lol


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> no CPU coins and no, UTC needs yacminer 3.5 for best results (or the patched cgminer).
> I'd recommend switching to cryptoslax, a 64bit mining os. has all the miners you'll ever need.


Ivan can you explain to me which miner in Cryptoslax you use to mine UTC?


----------



## Playapplepie

Is there anything worth mining anymore? I don't like having a billion pool accounts for a dozen different coins. I see Doge is still falling in value more and more each day.


----------



## Nerull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Is there anything worth mining anymore? I don't like having a billion pool accounts for a dozen different coins. I see Doge is still falling in value more and more each day.


the ass was always gonna fall out of dodge.

Atm tho imo your only chance is to find a couple coins you think has potential, mine the hell outta them and hope when bitcoin recovers so do they


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Is there anything worth mining anymore? I don't like having a billion pool accounts for a dozen different coins. I see Doge is still falling in value more and more each day.


Short game is hard, hard chase for much more than marginal profit. I am just going to mine and hold until this slump rolls past or the whole thing goes down in flames. Either way, I will end up with a whole lot of something in the end.


----------



## Eggy88

Looks like Vircurex pulled through and handled the situation like they should, they just released my 0.22 BTC along with some LTC that i had stuck there.

Also it looks like Coinwarz updated the Profit calculator, it now supports a number of sorting options, one of them is most profitable over a 14 day period.

This is what it looks like with 4Mhs:


----------



## Rage19420

So looks light a lot of people on cryptorush, got blessed with a bunch of unearned BC coins into their accounts yesterday.
Crypto lost close to 70k aS a result.

What would you do if you logged in and there was an extra 20k of coins staring you in the face?


----------



## frickfrock999

Looks like we've got our first Vertcoin Rich Boy.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Looks like Vircurex pulled through and handled the situation like they should, they just released my 0.22 BTC along with some LTC that i had stuck there.]


Yep, the coin prices look like they are back in line with the other exchanges now. They solved that issue quickly.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> So looks light a lot of people on cryptorush, got blessed with a bunch of unearned BC coins into their accounts yesterday.
> Crypto lost close to 70k aS a result.
> 
> What would you do if you logged in and there was an extra 20k of coins staring you in the face?


It seems the CryptoRush dev is blaming BC for the problem. You tell me how a coin can cause an exchange to pay to the wrong people?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It seems the CryptoRush dev is blaming BC for the problem. You tell me how a coin can cause an exchange to pay to the wrong people?


This is all cryptorush. The exact same thing happened to zeitcoin not 1 week ago and screwed people over. They tried to lay all the blame on zeit as well, even came in their bitcointalk thread.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It seems the CryptoRush dev is blaming BC for the problem. You tell me how a coin can cause an exchange to pay to the wrong people?


I know right? The irc conversation between the devs on both ends revealed Crypto had a weak method of handling user accounts. Then tried to throw it all on BC.


----------



## Rage19420

There we quite a few lucky bastages who found over 200k BC suddenly appear on their account. lol


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It seems the CryptoRush dev is blaming BC for the problem. You tell me how a coin can cause an exchange to pay to the wrong people?
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? The irc conversation between the devs on both ends revealed Crypto had a weak method of handling user accounts. Then tried to throw it all on BC.
Click to expand...

BC is a proof of stake coin so the coins might stake in the wallets causing a bit more hassle for BC than other coins. That said, this is all Cryptorush's fault for their poor implementation and the site owner's not one for owning up to mistakes.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It seems the CryptoRush dev is blaming BC for the problem. You tell me how a coin can cause an exchange to pay to the wrong people?
> 
> 
> 
> This is all cryptorush. The exact same thing happened to zeitcoin not 1 week ago and screwed people over. They tried to lay all the blame on zeit as well, even came in their bitcointalk thread.
Click to expand...

i had zeit coins by millions before coinex crash :/

i know most people would hate me for this, but quite honestly i want to see the market crash and never recover back again to see people's responses.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ok to sum it up:
> 
> DOGE.
> - Crashed down to 103, before a huge race back up to 158, and then slowly going down to 125-130 for the last days.
> - Fixed a lot of problems with MultiPools raping it (see here )
> - UPDATE TO Wallet 1.6 if you want to use it, IT'S Mandatory.
> 
> LTC.
> - Celebrates 1 Year anniversary, lot's of competitions, double rewards and so on going around on pools.
> - Has been on a roll lately and going towards 20$ / LTC ( over 0.003 BTC / LTC)
> - Diff surges up to 5000+
> 
> Aurora was up and down for a few weeks, but have not seen much of it the last week.
> VTC has gone down a bit, but people still put faith in it, probably the next big thing (LTC of Scrypt-N coins)
> 
> - CoinEx got hacked, all founds have been withdrawn, but the admins are working on a solution and not pulling a GOX.
> - MtGox file for bankruptcy
> - MtGox CEO blog got hacked, database leak claims that there is still 900.000+ BTC in the account ( Read here
> 
> - Scrypt ASIC's have started hitting the market, a few Scrypt coins have taken actions to make it harder for ASICS to mine them.
> 
> That was what i had at the back of my head, but probably forgot a lot of things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Better stuff out there, for instance Myriad coin is constantly decent and the Skein, Groestl and Qubit algorithms it has draw half the power compared to regular scrypt, same with scrypt-jane coins like UTC (20% less than scrypt) or for instance Heavycoin and Fuguecoin (on my GTX 780, 55% less power vs scrypt)
> +1
> 
> TL/DR:
> 
> -btc/alt prices down cause of Gox scam
> -scrypt asics hitting the market -> switch to non scrypt coins.


Thanks guys! I'll be getting my mining rigs back up and running some point this week. Still not sure what to point them towards. Also anyone have some literature on these Nvidia cards and mining now?


----------



## frickfrock999

Do any of you guys run your cards @ 100% fan speed when mining?

I'm trying to decide between two evils: Going for a 10 degree increase in temps or having my fan running full blast.

I would assume the degradation would be equal for both, no?


----------



## Bluemustang

As long as you keep your temps below 80c its fine. There shouldnt be any real degredation.


----------



## dealio

i run

"auto fan": true,
"gpu-fan": "40-100",
"temp-target": "81",

fans rarely go above 80% (reference 290x) , 70% (reference 290s) and 60% (windforce 290s)

remember AMD wants you to run R9s at 95C, lol

also a broken fan is easier to RMA than an electron-migrated chip


----------



## Skye12977

I dislike having any card near 80C.
anything above 70C my fans are 100%


----------



## PCSarge

im straight mining litecoins now, bitcoin is depreciated so much that litecoins are worth more coin-dollar wise and easier to get


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I dislike having any card near 80C.
> anything above 70C my fans are 100%


If amd sets their R9s to run at 95C by default and states publicly that its perfectly safe for them to run at that constantly. Then i think 80 is certainly fine


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Ivan can you explain to me which miner in Cryptoslax you use to mine UTC?


there is a simple menu with miners and configuration files for them. it's labeled scrypt Jane I believe.
I'll ask the developer to make a yacminer module (it's way better and cab mine all coins: scrypt, scrypt-n and scrypt-chacha/Jane)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Thanks guys! I'll be getting my mining rigs back up and running some point this week. Still not sure what to point them towards. Also anyone have some literature on these Nvidia cards and mining now?


read the cudaminer thread at Bitcoin talk... lots of info there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Do any of you guys run your cards @ 100% fan speed when mining?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between two evils: Going for a 10 degree increase in temps or having my fan running full blast.
> 
> I would assume the degradation would be equal for both, no?


I run auto GPU and auto fan, temp target at 75, temp over heat at 90 and temp cutoff at 95.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im straight mining litecoins now, bitcoin is depreciated so much that litecoins are worth more coin-dollar wise and easier to get


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> If amd sets their R9s to run at 95C by default and states publicly that its perfectly safe for them to run at that constantly. Then i think 80 is certainly fine


Yeah, but I dislike it lol.
If I ever get a card that runs a constant of 80C when maxed out, I'd have to WC it or turn down the settings (I'm not talking mining).


----------



## Eggy88

Ok don't know if this is already out there but i doubt it. I have been thinking about an idea for a program / app lately, in quick it's a CryptoCoin wallet program that keeps track of your Coins worth.

A few ideas of features (Don't know if all of them are possible)

- Possibility to add coins from a dropdown box.
- You can add multiple wallets/coins and get a grand total of what your coins are worth.
- The worth of the coin will be automatically updated from the exchange you choose (both in USD and BTC)
- You can either add the amount of the coins you have manually or just select what CryptoCoin it is, what exchange you want the worth from and then enter the wallet address. The balance is then retrieved from the blockchain (for example: http://blockchain.info/address/1JArS6jzE3AJ9sZ3aFij1BmTcpFGgN86hA), stored in the system and automatically updates as your wallet balances change.

So to sum it up, the idea is that you do the following steps and after you have added all your coins and wallet addresses the program automatically updates all the different wallet balances and the grand total of your coins.

Coin 1.
1. Choose what exchange you want the Bitcoin value from.
2. Choose want coin from a dropdown box
3. After that depending on what coin you choose you will get a list of X number of exchanges that has that coin, choose which exchange you want the value of the coin from.
4. Either enter how many of that coin you have yourself or enter your wallet number and the balance of the wallet will be retrieved from the blockchain.
5. Done. The value of that coin will be displayed in USD and BTC

After that you can choose an new coin (Coin 2) and do the same steps for that, after that the worth of Coin 1, Coin 2 and Coin 1 + Coin 2 will be displayed in the bottom of the page. The number of coins is in theory unlimited.

Is there something like this out there? and is it even possible to get values from the exchanges / blockchains?

I am studying Computer Engineering and have worked with a lot of languages (HTML, PHP, Java, MySQL and some C / C++) but i will need to dedicate some time into catching up with the languages that will be used.


----------



## lacrossewacker

There is an android app that lets your select exchanges and specific coins to watch. You can set it to notify you at set intervals about what the prices are at? Nice way to watch the market if you want that 15 minute-hourly update.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ok don't know if this is already out there but i doubt it. I have been thinking about an idea for a program / app lately, in quick it's a CryptoCoin wallet program that keeps track of your Coins worth.
> 
> A few ideas of features (Don't know if all of them are possible)
> 
> - Possibility to add coins from a dropdown box.
> - You can add multiple wallets/coins and get a grand total of what your coins are worth.
> - The worth of the coin will be automatically updated from the exchange you choose (both in USD and BTC)
> - You can either add the amount of the coins you have manually or just select what CryptoCoin it is, what exchange you want the worth from and then enter the wallet address. The balance is then retrieved from the blockchain (for example: http://blockchain.info/address/1JArS6jzE3AJ9sZ3aFij1BmTcpFGgN86hA), stored in the system and automatically updates as your wallet balances change.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So to sum it up, the idea is that you do the following steps and after you have added all your coins and wallet addresses the program automatically updates all the different wallet balances and the grand total of your coins.
> 
> Coin 1.
> 1. Choose what exchange you want the Bitcoin value from.
> 2. Choose want coin from a dropdown box
> 3. After that depending on what coin you choose you will get a list of X number of exchanges that has that coin, choose which exchange you want the value of the coin from.
> 4. Either enter how many of that coin you have yourself or enter your wallet number and the balance of the wallet will be retrieved from the blockchain.
> 5. Done. The value of that coin will be displayed in USD and BTC
> 
> After that you can choose an new coin (Coin 2) and do the same steps for that, after that the worth of Coin 1, Coin 2 and Coin 1 + Coin 2 will be displayed in the bottom of the page. The number of coins is in theory unlimited.
> 
> 
> Is there something like this out there? and is it even possible to get values from the exchanges / blockchains?
> 
> I am studying Computer Engineering and have worked with a lot of languages (HTML, PHP, Java, MySQL and some C / C++) but i will need to dedicate some time into catching up with the languages that will be used.


This is a great ideal, I don't think there is something like this out there. If you ever program it I'll be one of your customers.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> This is a great ideal, I don't think there is something like this out there. If you ever program it I'll be one of your customers.


Yeah, the idea is to program it, i might end up making it into a webpage, but i will have to look into that. Also i will have to talk to a few of my study mates, i honestly don't know if i have the time to make it all by myself along with writing my Bachelor Thesis, working 2 part time jobs, girlfriend and a few other projects.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Yeah, the idea is to program it, i might end up making it into a webpage, but i will have to look into that. Also i will have to talk to a few of my study mates, i honestly don't know if i have the time to make it all by myself along with writing my Bachelor Thesis, working 2 part time jobs, girlfriend and a few other projects.


Well if you have the drive and the skill to program this App of yours, I can garanty that I'll want it for my Android Phone.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Well if you have the drive and the skill to program this App of yours, I can garanty that I'll want it for my Android Phone.


There is a few possibilities i will have to look at, and what platform is one of them, i have never coded much for mobile platforms (Android / iOs) so that would be a challenge.

Has anyone played anything with My Wallet API? i see that it has the option to return the balance of an address.


----------



## Roulette Run

nVidia says their next line after the Maxwell line is going quadruple in efficiency: http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/03/25/gpu-roadmap-pascal/


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's gpgpu department, but yeah, looks like they would make amazing miners


----------



## rickyman0319

can you guys help me with the setting for 270x on verticoin or gpucoin? I don't know how to config.

thank


----------



## Eggy88

Ok, while i was doing some research for the application i talked about further up i noticed a difference in the balance of some of my wallets and what's on the address in the blockchains.

I have done a bit a research and everybody says it's due to multiple addresses in the wallet, but in my cases all the wallets have only 1 address.

I looked closer at the blockchains and noticed something:

Sometimes when i send coins from the wallets the actual amount that's being sent differs from the amount i entered and the amount i receive in the exchanges.

Take a look at this.

Balance in wallet: 11.37165959
Balance in chain: 11.34850584



As you can see, there where 2 transactions of 4 LTC each, but in the blockchain they appear as 4 (each transactions is split in 2)



And as you can see when i go into the blockchain and look at both the transactions there is an transaction matching the difference beeing sent to another address (the address changes each time)



I know it's not much, less then 0.02 LTC and i don't really care about it other then that i just want to know if this is the way the blockchain works or if there is something worth looking into.

There was also a larger difference in my VTC wallet, there the balances was 41 vs 28 in the blockchain, but when i made a new address, sent everything in the wallet to the new address and checked the new address in the blockchain, it was all fine and both reported the same. This tells me that the "money" is there and to my disposal. All wallets was 100% up to sync.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ok, while i was doing some research for the application i talked about further up i noticed a difference in the balance of some of my wallets and what's on the address in the blockchains.
> 
> I have done a bit a research and everybody says it's due to multiple addresses in the wallet, but in my cases all the wallets have only 1 address.
> 
> I looked closer at the blockchains and noticed something:
> 
> Sometimes when i send coins from the wallets the actual amount that's being sent differs from the amount i entered and the amount i receive in the exchanges.
> 
> Take a look at this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Balance in wallet: 11.37165959
> Balance in chain: 11.34850584
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there where 2 transactions of 4 LTC each, but in the blockchain they appear as 4 (each transactions is split in 2)
> 
> 
> 
> And as you can see when i go into the blockchain and look at both the transactions there is an transaction matching the difference beeing sent to another address (the address changes each time)
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much, less then 0.02 LTC and i don't really care about it other then that i just want to know if this is the way the blockchain works or if there is something worth looking into.
> 
> 
> There was also a larger difference in my VTC wallet, there the balances was 41 vs 28 in the blockchain, but when i made a new address, sent everything in the wallet to the new address and checked the new address in the blockchain, it was all fine and both reported the same. This tells me that the "money" is there and to my disposal. All wallets was 100% up to sync.


There are wallets that have transaction fees and I believe that's what you are seeing. Actually I'm wondering if there are wallets that don't have any transaction fees??


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> There are wallets that have transaction fees and I believe that's what you are seeing. Actually I'm wondering if there are wallets that don't have any transaction fees??


I don't think there is a fee when sending from your local wallet to a exchange, just the other way around, and in these cases i sent from the local wallet to the exchange.

After i created a new Vertcoin Address and sent everything from my wallet to that address it corrected itself and not both are showing the exact same balance.

Edit: Looks like i was wrong, there are fee's both ways: http://www.bitcoinfees.com/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Do any of you guys run your cards @ 100% fan speed when mining?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between two evils: Going for a 10 degree increase in temps or having my fan running full blast.
> 
> I would assume the degradation would be equal for both, no?


Depends on what you really value, but really 80C or less is quite alright. If I let my 280x run at 100% fan speed for to long 2/4 of them start clicking really badly. Up to 80-90% fan speed for shorter times (a few hours) and they won't do that though. Typically they are running between 50-70% on autofan speed, keeping the gpu's around 72C (that is targetted temp)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ok don't know if this is already out there but i doubt it. I have been thinking about an idea for a program / app lately, in quick it's a CryptoCoin wallet program that keeps track of your Coins worth.
> 
> A few ideas of features (Don't know if all of them are possible)
> 
> - Possibility to add coins from a dropdown box.
> - You can add multiple wallets/coins and get a grand total of what your coins are worth.
> - The worth of the coin will be automatically updated from the exchange you choose (both in USD and BTC)
> - You can either add the amount of the coins you have manually or just select what CryptoCoin it is, what exchange you want the worth from and then enter the wallet address. The balance is then retrieved from the blockchain (for example: http://blockchain.info/address/1JArS6jzE3AJ9sZ3aFij1BmTcpFGgN86hA), stored in the system and automatically updates as your wallet balances change.
> 
> So to sum it up, the idea is that you do the following steps and after you have added all your coins and wallet addresses the program automatically updates all the different wallet balances and the grand total of your coins.
> 
> Coin 1.
> 1. Choose what exchange you want the Bitcoin value from.
> 2. Choose want coin from a dropdown box
> 3. After that depending on what coin you choose you will get a list of X number of exchanges that has that coin, choose which exchange you want the value of the coin from.
> 4. Either enter how many of that coin you have yourself or enter your wallet number and the balance of the wallet will be retrieved from the blockchain.
> 5. Done. The value of that coin will be displayed in USD and BTC
> 
> After that you can choose an new coin (Coin 2) and do the same steps for that, after that the worth of Coin 1, Coin 2 and Coin 1 + Coin 2 will be displayed in the bottom of the page. The number of coins is in theory unlimited.
> 
> Is there something like this out there? and is it even possible to get values from the exchanges / blockchains?
> 
> I am studying Computer Engineering and have worked with a lot of languages (HTML, PHP, Java, MySQL and some C / C++) but i will need to dedicate some time into catching up with the languages that will be used.


Take a look at this site, I think it has some of those features. http://www.coinreporting.com/


----------



## Roulette Run

For my Doge fan friends: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/03/26/doge4nascar-succeeds-raising-67-8m-doge-sponsor-josh-wise-talladega/


----------



## frickfrock999

What 50 Mh/s looks like.


----------



## kzim9

Yours?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Yours?


HA! I wish.









SNCS posted it today.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cava89*
> 
> Hi Guys, I'm owner of http://whatmine.com/
> 
> Whatmine.com is a website/service that compare the majority of crypto currencies
> to provide an indication of the most profitable currency to mine and trade on the most popular Crypto currency Exchanges.
> 
> We have some interesting features:
> 
> Info From Most Popular Exchanges (Cryptsy,Coins-E,Vircurex,Bter,CryptoRush,poloniex,MintPal,SwissCex,Atomic-Trade,Bittrex, C-Cex)
> Exchanges filter
> Difficulty avarage filter: last Minute, last hour, last 6 hours, last day
> BTC Volume Filter
> Currency Filter ( USD, Eur, etcc.. )
> Algorithms to convert "only LTC" currency like TIPS (fedoracoin) in BTC
> Iphone / Ipad / Smartphone Compatible
> 
> NEW: scrypt-n-factor sha3 keccak and scrypt jane support
> NEW: Order Filter
> NEW: ADDED C-CEX.com
> NEW: added power consumption and power cost
> 
> Good Luck!


This is a great site, thanks for sharing it. I'm gonna use it more than CoinWarz now.

If I can suggest a feature, add a column that shows how much each coin moves up or down in "rank" compared to the last day, and to the last week. This gives a greater insight as to what coins look more favorable and predictable to stick with.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Also, add different N factor jane coins, it'll be a lot more work unless you're a freak like me who memorizes hash rates for most cards at different N factors








I do the math mentally most of the time but it'd be a really cool feature.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What 50 Mh/s looks like.


290 Tri X, I wouldn't spend a dime on AMD high end gpus right now, with the upcoming scrypt asics and crapton of scrypt farmers switching to vertcoin.
High vram cards are where it's at, for scrypt jane mining.









EDIT: also, SSD's for amd rigs are not a good idea, you can run a pendrive distro like Cryptoslax and save a lot of $.


----------



## Nhb93

Sorry I've been away for a while, but what seems to be the deal lately?

Is GPU mining dead with the advent of new ASIC miners? IRS taxing Bitcoin, the price keeps dropping. I feel like my measly 2 MH, which is currently nothing as I need to replace a motherboard and PSU, isn't even worth keeping around anymore.


----------



## daguardian

Does anyone know where files that are deleted from CGminer go to? They are not in recycle bin.

Last night I accidentally put in del *.bat instead of del *.bin at the start of my config and lost all my various .bat files









I have run recuva but not had any success - only 1 of the five files, any ideas?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What 50 Mh/s looks like.


There must be at least 1 or 2 more racks somewhere in that room if that is 50 Mh/s.

30x 290x = 30x 1000Kh/s = 30 Mhs/s
10x 280x = 10x 730Kh/s = 7.3Mh/s

Total 37.Mh/s

Anyway a nice little farm.

Came over this last night: 




I know it's SHA-256 ASIC's but it's still a monster


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is an interesting angle on asic technologies:

"March 26th, 2014:

With the internet awash with poor data and panic about scrypt asics, I decided to put together a (hopefully) readable analysis about the current state of asics, with emphasis on the differences between SHA256/Bitcion asics, and SCRYPT asics.

One of the most important things to consider is that scrypt asic's will not be as prolific as sha256 asics simply due to the memory constraints imposed by the scrypt algorithm.

Some technical facts to consider:
First true btc asics were built on a 65nm manufacturing process which at the time was about 7 years old. Despite that they were ~40x more efficient than GPUs (~2MH/w on a GPU, vs ~80MH/w on a BFL single sc)
Current 20nm (the smallest/newest production process) sha256 asics (knc Neptune for example) are orders of magnitude better than that, around 2000MH/w, ~1000x more efficient than a GPU
Until manufacturing process goes smaller than 20nm, asic's can't advance as quickly as they have in the last 2 years while "catching up" to current process... ie: they jumped from 65nm to 20nm in less than 2 years, whereas now they can only expect to jump from 20nm to 14nm in ~2 years. This is significant.
We can see that the first gridseed scrypt asic is about 12x more power efficient than the best GPU in terms of scrypt KH/w. AMD R9 270 at ~ 3KH/w, gridseed 360kh scrypt asic ~36KH/w (55nm process).
We can see that the first KNC scrypt asic is about 26x more power efficient than the best GPU in terms of scrypt KH/w. AMD R9 270 at ~ 3KH/w, KNC titan ~85 KH/w (?? process).
This is already proof of scrypt algorithm doing what it was originally intended to do, which is to make scrypt asic development less prolific than that of sha256 asics - which I would say they have achieved, notably when considering that even the first generation 65nm btc asics were 4x more efficient than the current 55nm scrypt asics vs GPUs strictly in terms of power. This is especially true when you consider the people building these scrypt asics (gridseed, knc) have already been building sha256/bitcoin asics for quite some time and are familiar with the process.

As with everything, the first person to get their asic, scrypt or otherwise, usually makes their money back pretty quickly. With bitcoin, this was far more volatile than it will be with scrypt asics as the bitcoin asics that were built on a smaller process than their predecessor were 10x more efficient.

If you're basing your scrypt asic buying decision on the history of bitcoin asic's, don't. This is because scrypt asics will not be as prolific as sha256 asics were... it is simply not possible to produce a scrypt asic that outperforms gpu's by the same amount that a sha256 asic outperforms them, among other things because of memory constraints inherent to scrypt algorithm (and limitations of sram cell size/current leakage on newer processes).

Scrypt asics on 22nm will not be 25x more efficient that scrypt asics on 55nm as we see that they are in sha256/bitcoin asics. This is due to, as previously mentioned, limitations of sram cell size and current leakage vs manufacturing process size and the cost of that miniaturization.

Also consider the fact that scrypt coins are largely popular, ie: adopted, because of their rapport with GPU mining. You had hundreds of thousands of gpus mining bitcoins that suddenly needed something else to do and spurred on the adoption of litecoin (and later other scrypt coins). Take that away, suddenly vertcoin is the new favorite. Altcoins not being the forerunner that bitcoin is - I would be surprised if they responded the same positive way to the introduction of ASICs as bitcoin did. Look at how scrypt difficulty has risen since Christmas and how alt coin prices have inversely adjusted, almost 1:-1.

The asic's shipping in the fall/early winter (namely, KNC titan) will be close to 5x more efficient in terms of initial cost vs GPU, and about 26x more efficient in terms of power usage when compared to current GPU standard. Although KNC has not disclosed the manufacturing process upon which their new scrypt asic is being manufactured, one can estimate that if it is 2.5x more efficient than gridseed's 55nm process, it is likely being produced on 28nm. If you are one to buy this ASIC, you can expect that the first 20nm scrypt asics (~Q1/Q2 2015) to roll out will be, at most, 1.4x more power efficient than your 28nm due to the way current leakage of sram scales on process miniaturization.

SO, what does all that mean?

For bitcoin/sha256 asics:
Current/Next gen bitcoin/sha256 asics are already at the forefront of manufacturing process, they cannot get more power efficient without waiting for a new manufacturing process to be available (14nm) which is not on the roadmap for their scale of production until at least end of 2015 - if Intel isn't doing it now, they wont be doing it for another year. This means that the only way to increase your SHA256 hashrate using asics is to scale-out. ie: buy more. As a result and when compared to previous improvements in ASIC generations and their resulting efficiency jumps - these current 20nm asics will not depreciate as quickly as, for example, the 55nm asics. Increasing asic efficiency 10x every year is no longer possible now that we've reached (or caught up to, rather) the smallest reasonable manufacturing process and thus, the most efficient sha256 asics (for MH/w) without improving the actual design of the circuit (minimal gains are to be had here, but not 10x). The only way for them to go now is down in price (with increase in quantity produced).

For scrypt asics:
Largely due to the familiarity of manufacturers with die shrink on exsiting sha256 asics, the second gen scrypt asics (again, referring to KNCs example) are already very close to the smalles process and thus peak efficiency. With the most efficient asic capable of being produced today only being ~40% more efficient than a 28nm example, which means the "best" scrypt asic that we'll see before mid-end 2015 will only ever be ~35x more power efficient than GPUs, still a significant margin no doubt, but not as extreme as the best 20nm sha256 asics out now which are nearly 1000x more efficient than GPU.

TL;DR: The best next gen scrypt asics (arriving Q3 this year) are roughly 22x less efficient than gpu mining than current gen bitcoin asics are, but are still substantially (~26x) more power efficient than GPUs. Once they reach 20nm process , likely Q2 2015, they will be ~35x more power efficient.

TL;DR2: Next gen scrypt asics shipping in the fall are pretty close to the best you can expect for asic efficiency within the next 18 months (within ~40%) and thus, you will not get washed out by future asics as hard as second gen bitcoin asic buyers were. BUT, asics might be far more detrimental to scrypt coin profitability per KH than bitcoin asics were to sha256 profitability."

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=17948.0


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What 50 Mh/s looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290 Tri X, I wouldn't spend a dime on AMD high end gpus right now, with the upcoming scrypt asics and crapton of scrypt farmers switching to vertcoin.
> High vram cards are where it's at, for scrypt jane mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also, SSD's for amd rigs are not a good idea, you can run a pendrive distro like Cryptoslax and save a lot of $.
Click to expand...

I actually want asics simply because i cant get graphics cards and its too late :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I actually want asics simply because i cant get graphics cards and its too late :/


Remember asic manufacturers make more money than people buying pre-orders...good thing about the scrypt asics is that they are already at 28nm, and won't advance as quickly as BTC ones did, so you'll have it hashing away with decent profits for a good while before it gets obsolete, and will only need to add more units to increase your profit margins. ROI should be relatively short, similar to a gpu or better if you get a day one KNC Titan.

I still prefer to get gpus and hash NOW, instead of waiting for ages to get a product.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Do any of you guys run your cards @ 100% fan speed when mining?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between two evils: Going for a 10 degree increase in temps or having my fan running full blast.
> 
> I would assume the degradation would be equal for both, no?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> For my Doge fan friends: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/03/26/doge4nascar-succeeds-raising-67-8m-doge-sponsor-josh-wise-talladega/


DOGE to the track...then MOON!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Remember asic manufacturers make more money than people buying pre-orders...good thing about the scrypt asics is that they are already at 28nm, and won't advance as quickly as BTC ones did, so you'll have it hashing away with decent profits for a good while before it gets obsolete, and will only need to add more units to increase your profit margins. ROI should be relatively short, similar to a gpu or better if you get a day one KNC Titan.
> 
> I still prefer to get gpus and hash NOW, instead of waiting for ages to get a product.


Oh that 250,000hash rate looks nice haha


----------



## frickfrock999

Jesus Christ, this is INSANE.









The richest Cryptocurrency address in the world:
Quote:


> Coins: 144,342 BTC
> 
> *Value: $76,407,018 USD*


http://bitinfocharts.com/bitcoin/address/1FfmbHfnpaZjKFvyi1okTjJJusN455paPH


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I actually want asics simply because i cant get graphics cards and its too late :/
> 
> 
> 
> Remember asic manufacturers make more money than people buying pre-orders...good thing about the scrypt asics is that they are already at 28nm, and won't advance as quickly as BTC ones did, so you'll have it hashing away with decent profits for a good while before it gets obsolete, and will only need to add more units to increase your profit margins. ROI should be relatively short, similar to a gpu or better if you get a day one KNC Titan.
> 
> I still prefer to get gpus and hash NOW, instead of waiting for ages to get a product.
Click to expand...

Makes sense brah, and quite honestly i dont think my dad would think its a nice idea to dump $10k on a machine i wont see for the next couple of months.
But on the other hand, it doesnt feel too right to get a whole farm now since the asics are just around the corner which could lead to my ultimate downfall before even getting a ROI.
I want to be crypto-rich though :/

also, any updates on coinex?


----------



## JMattes

Since most of us are miners here.. anyone looking into the recent (yesterday) ruling by the IRS?

I think as long as I don't actually make a profit.. I won't been to file as there no gains.. between electric, and parts I am still down $1200.. not even starting to bury profit in stupid things like renting space and paying myself for the countless hours spent working on the rig and switching between coins..


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Jesus Christ, this is INSANE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The richest Cryptocurrency address in the world:
> http://bitinfocharts.com/bitcoin/address/1FfmbHfnpaZjKFvyi1okTjJJusN455paPH


Sadly it's in the FBI's possession. Its what they seized from silk road debacle and last they updated they plan to sell it after the trials over.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Sadly it's in the FBI's possession. Its what they seized from silk road debacle and last they updated they plan to sell it after the trials over.


IDK, in the recent articles about Satoshi, they valued his Bitcoin holdings at about $400,000,000.00


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> IDK, in the recent articles about Satoshi, they valued his Bitcoin holdings at about $400,000,000.00


1.5 million bitcoins, however those are all spread out into hundreds of wallets with only 50 btc in each. Most of them have not moved since they were mined 5 years ago.

Only time will tell if Satoshi holds all those coins and if he even still has the keys for all of them. That's a lot of wallets and a lot of keys.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Makes sense brah, and quite honestly i dont think my dad would think its a nice idea to dump $10k on a machine i wont see for the next couple of months.
> But on the other hand, it doesnt feel too right to get a whole farm now since the asics are just around the corner which could lead to my ultimate downfall before even getting a ROI.
> I want to be crypto-rich though :/
> 
> also, any updates on coinex?


Coinex = scam

Did you have coins there? If so...my condolences









I'd suggest getting a few 6 gpu rigs with R9 270 4GB or GTX 750 Ti 2GB cards.

Trust me, I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> 1.5 million bitcoins, however those are all spread out into hundreds of wallets with only 50 btc in each. Most of them have not moved since they were mined 5 years ago.
> 
> Only time will tell if Satoshi holds all those coins and if he even still has the keys for all of them. That's a lot of wallets and a lot of keys.


Premined, scam coin, ponzi lol


----------



## barkinos98

oh dude you know what would be so awesome
if satoshi committed that weird suicide thing (i think seppuku) because he is disgrace to his own project

it started out as an alternative payment method and now everyone's making money off of it









(kinda joking)


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Makes sense brah, and quite honestly i dont think my dad would think its a nice idea to dump $10k on a machine i wont see for the next couple of months.
> But on the other hand, it doesnt feel too right to get a whole farm now since the asics are just around the corner which could lead to my ultimate downfall before even getting a ROI.
> I want to be crypto-rich though :/
> 
> also, any updates on coinex?
> 
> 
> 
> Coinex = scam
> 
> Did you have coins there? If so...my condolences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest getting a few 6 gpu rigs with R9 270 4GB or GTX 750 Ti 2GB cards.
> 
> Trust me, I know.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> 1.5 million bitcoins, however those are all spread out into hundreds of wallets with only 50 btc in each. Most of them have not moved since they were mined 5 years ago.
> 
> Only time will tell if Satoshi holds all those coins and if he even still has the keys for all of them. That's a lot of wallets and a lot of keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Premined, scam coin, ponzi lol
Click to expand...

Yeah man as it appears it was a nice big old scam.
I'm not TOO screwed; my buddy had like 15-20LTC and many other altcoins, i lost a minimal amount only :/

but but but, i would LOVE to own a farm, although i probably can only bring one rig's worth of stuff over here (hitting usa in the summer and was thinking to get me some mining stuff) so either 3-4 270's or one grand 290+ h81 btc board but i have no idea what to do. i also really dont want to mess around with bringing stuff as im 16 but i dont look like 16; im not too fond of usa airport security and their "random selections".


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> but but but, i would LOVE to own a farm, although i probably can only bring one rig's worth of stuff over here (hitting usa in the summer and was thinking to get me some mining stuff) so either 3-4 270's or one grand 290+ h81 btc board but i have no idea what to do. *i also really dont want to mess around with bringing stuff as im 16 but i dont look like 16; im not too fond of usa airport security and their "random selections".*


I wouldn't be too worried about bringing computer parts into America. I brought a motherboard and a processor home with me the last time I visited my dad and they (airport security) didn't throw any fits. Granted it was only a domestic flight but still, I think you will be safe









Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Nah man if it was domestic i'm 99% sure i'd be fine.
When its international, thats when i get afraid









On the other hand, a friend of mine passed with a 3930K, ram, ssd, hdd, R4E, ax1200 and 2x gtx680 (practically everything except a case and a monitor) and he was fine, but i really dont want to risk it.
if i get permission though i'll most likely get 5-6 270's as its not too much than the 750Ti but the hash is much more.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well if anyone is still on the fence on buying a farm, maybe it would be worthwhile to wait for Maxwell. If Maxwell turns out as good as rumors are suggesting, then they will probably become king of the hashers. That will put huge focus on nvidia cards for mining, and hopefully allow AMD prices to come back down and settle at MSRP at least, maybe lower. You may be able to get more hash/$$ that way, by either Nvidia or AMD.

Also the benefit of knowing how cryptocurrency is doing several months down the road, its still looking a bit gloomy at the moment. Hopefully the BTC slide in the last couple days is just people pulling out for the weekend and it comes back up a bit next week.

Of course, if you buy in now, build up some Vert and it takes off in the next few months, you could also come out nicely ahead.. who knows


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well if anyone is still on the fence on buying a farm, maybe it would be worthwhile to wait for Maxwell. If Maxwell turns out as good as rumors are suggesting, then they will probably become king of the hashers. That will put huge focus on nvidia cards for mining, and hopefully allow AMD prices to come back down and settle at MSRP at least, maybe lower. You may be able to get more hash/$$ that way, by either Nvidia or AMD.
> 
> Also the benefit of knowing how cryptocurrency is doing several months down the road, its still looking a bit gloomy at the moment. Hopefully the BTC slide in the last couple days is just people pulling out for the weekend and it comes back up a bit next week.
> 
> Of course, if you buy in now, build up some Vert and it takes off in the next few months, you could also come out nicely ahead.. who knows


I am mining Heavycoins and some coins such as these benefit with programs that are more optimized for Nvidia than ATI. A GTX 750 Ti can mine as well as a R9 280X on Heavycoin with a fraction of the wattage.

But scrypt-N coins on the other hand can crash your card quickly, you'd need a tad less than optimal setting (use less memory) for more stable mining.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well if anyone is still on the fence on buying a farm, maybe it would be worthwhile to wait for Maxwell. If Maxwell turns out as good as rumors are suggesting, then they will probably become king of the hashers. That will put huge focus on nvidia cards for mining, and hopefully allow AMD prices to come back down and settle at MSRP at least, maybe lower. You may be able to get more hash/$$ that way, by either Nvidia or AMD.
> 
> Also the benefit of knowing how cryptocurrency is doing several months down the road, its still looking a bit gloomy at the moment. Hopefully the BTC slide in the last couple days is just people pulling out for the weekend and it comes back up a bit next week.
> 
> Of course, if you buy in now, build up some Vert and it takes off in the next few months, you could also come out nicely ahead.. who knows


I'm not on the fence tbh, i just want to somehow have coins and with the asics being released its kinda on the edge.
I'm scared that if i buy on the summer and people get delivered their 250mhash asic weeks later i'll be pissed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well if anyone is still on the fence on buying a farm, maybe it would be worthwhile to wait for Maxwell. If Maxwell turns out as good as rumors are suggesting, then they will probably become king of the hashers. That will put huge focus on nvidia cards for mining, and hopefully allow AMD prices to come back down and settle at MSRP at least, maybe lower. You may be able to get more hash/$$ that way, by either Nvidia or AMD.
> 
> Also the benefit of knowing how cryptocurrency is doing several months down the road, its still looking a bit gloomy at the moment. Hopefully the BTC slide in the last couple days is just people pulling out for the weekend and it comes back up a bit next week.
> 
> Of course, if you buy in now, build up some Vert and it takes off in the next few months, you could also come out nicely ahead.. who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mining Heavycoins and some coins such as these benefit with programs that are more optimized for Nvidia than ATI. A GTX 750 Ti can mine as well as a R9 280X on Heavycoin with a fraction of the wattage.
> 
> But scrypt-N coins on the other hand can crash your card quickly, you'd need a tad less than optimal setting (use less memory) for more stable mining.
Click to expand...

To be quite honest, i want to make extra money. My parents think its a nice idea, after all you buy computer parts and pay for electric and you make money.
All i need is someone to explain it to me in detail so i can sum it up and explain to my parents to get the money (on a base that i'll repay of course). I dont know much about the process of getting coins, the rest kinda makes sense but then again no one gives one another free money and dont ask it back.


----------



## Curleyyy

Really finding all of this rather confusing, trying to follow guides and getting everything setup isn't really working out too well, and with all the different types of coins I kinder have no idea what to do, or even how to do it properly. Would it be at all possible to make a single bitcoin in my pocket from a 670gtx? Electricity here is .26c/kw (although I don't pay for it) I kind of just want to achieve a single coin, as an achievement rather than to seriously get into it. Though if I do make that first coin, my thoughts will likely change.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Really finding all of this rather confusing, trying to follow guides and getting everything setup isn't really working out too well, and with all the different types of coins I kinder have no idea what to do, or even how to do it properly. Would it be at all possible to make a single bitcoin in my pocket from a 670gtx? Electricity here is .26c/kw (although I don't pay for it) I kind of just want to achieve a single coin, as an achievement rather than to seriously get into it. Though if I do make that first coin, my thoughts will likely change.


It will take you a ridiculously long time to earn one BTC with a single GTX 670. However, since you don't pay for electricity, mining for fun is a good idea for you.

Question for you guys, I know SHA-256 ASICs aren't worth anything except for mining, but I can get a 200Gh/s miner for $650. Is it worth it? Mining just straight BTC right now would net me $10 a day. If the difficulty does go up at a steady rate, my break even time is roughly 70 days. Yay or nay?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## frickfrock999

What's the best PCI E riser for a set of 750 TI's or 290's?

It's generally best to avoid powered risers, correct?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's the best PCI E riser for a set of 750 TI's or 290's?
> 
> It's generally best to avoid powered risers, correct?


I'd recommend USB powered risers, they work quite well without being bulky.

You generally want to avoid unpowered risers - if you use four unpowered risers on a typical motherboard, you may run into issues eventually, where the 24 pin connector will burn out on the motherboard. Either that, or a PCI-e slot will burn out.


----------



## Roulette Run

So China crashes the market with false BTC news... now guess where all the BTC are flowing to like a river? http://www.fiatleak.com/


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd recommend USB powered risers, they work quite well without being bulky.
> 
> You generally want to avoid _unpowered _risers - if you use four unpowered risers on a typical motherboard, you may run into issues eventually, where the 24 pin connector will burn out on the motherboard. Either that, or a PCI-e slot will burn out.


I agree with this USB or bust. I have a motherboard that has four 16x slots, thus not needing more power, and thought the regular 16x-16x ribbon cables would work fine. But the cards started performing worse and even crashing at OC settings that were otherwise stable when plugged directly to the board.

USB risers also don't have the added bulk of ribbons as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah man as it appears it was a nice big old scam.
> I'm not TOO screwed; my buddy had like 15-20LTC and many other altcoins, i lost a minimal amount only :/
> 
> but but but, i would LOVE to own a farm, although i probably can only bring one rig's worth of stuff over here (hitting usa in the summer and was thinking to get me some mining stuff) so either 3-4 270's or one grand 290+ h81 btc board but i have no idea what to do. i also really dont want to mess around with bringing stuff as im 16 but i dont look like 16; im not too fond of usa airport security and their "random selections".


don't buy 290,280x/280/7970/7950/270 2gb.
I didn't intend you to cheap out, I purposely suggested cards with lower shader counts compared to ram buffer size. (hint: scrypt n and scrypt Jane)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Really finding all of this rather confusing, trying to follow guides and getting everything setup isn't really working out too well, and with all the different types of coins I kinder have no idea what to do, or even how to do it properly. Would it be at all possible to make a single bitcoin in my pocket from a 670gtx? Electricity here is .26c/kw (although I don't pay for it) I kind of just want to achieve a single coin, as an achievement rather than to seriously get into it. Though if I do make that first coin, my thoughts will likely change.


sure thing, you can try either Yac, heavy coin or cache coin. contrary to what some folks think you can make 0.003btc/day on average with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It will take you a ridiculously long time to earn one BTC with a single GTX 670. However, since you don't pay for electricity, mining for fun is a good idea for you.
> 
> Question for you guys, I know SHA-256 ASICs aren't worth anything except for mining, but I can get a 200Gh/s miner for $650. Is it worth it? Mining just straight BTC right now would net me $10 a day. If the difficulty does go up at a steady rate, my break even time is roughly 70 days. Yay or nay?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


don't buy asics, ever. GPU are a safer investment for regular people like you and me. manufacturers will not sell asics as soon as they are ready, they will mine themselves and sell preorders or just don't sell and have their own pools like ghash.io does. can't compete with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's the best PCI E riser for a set of 750 TI's or 290's?
> 
> It's generally best to avoid powered risers, correct?


USB risers are with every dollar. don't get 290s


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> don't buy asics, ever. GPU are a safer investment for regular people like you and me. manufacturers will not sell asics as soon as they are ready, they will mine themselves and sell preorders or just don't sell and have their own pools like ghash.io does. can't compete with them.


Even if I can get this ASIC by Monday? I won't be waiting for it. It is through a seller on Amazon.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## kskwerl

Can any of these miners mine Maxcoin?

Vertminer 0.5.2 "the kev"
Sgminer 4.0.0 "troky" - Scrypt-N Enabled
Sgminer 4.1.0 "sph - DarkCoin/QubitCoin/Quark"
Cgminer 3.7.2 "kalroth"


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm not on the fence tbh, i just want to somehow have coins and with the asics being released its kinda on the edge.
> I'm scared that if i buy on the summer and people get delivered their 250mhash asic weeks later i'll be pissed.
> To be quite honest, i want to make extra money. My parents think its a nice idea, after all you buy computer parts and pay for electric and you make money.
> All i need is someone to explain it to me in detail so i can sum it up and explain to my parents to get the money (on a base that i'll repay of course). I dont know much about the process of getting coins, the rest kinda makes sense but then again no one gives one another free money and dont ask it back.


Not to be rude or anything but i have seen you posting in the Crypto coin threads the last 2-3 months, often you talked about managing a number of rigs for friends, parents of friends and your father. Now you say that all you need is for someone to explain it to you so that you can talk your parents into lending you money. If you don't have the time or knowledge to learn it yourself or if you after several months here have not gained enough knowledge, i would highly advice you not to manage rigs for friends, having them invest money into something that you will "manage" or even lending money from your parents to invest in mining gear. It's one thing when it's your own money, but something entirely different when it's other people's money.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Do any of you guys run your cards @ 100% fan speed when mining?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between two evils: Going for a 10 degree increase in temps or having my fan running full blast.
> 
> I would assume the degradation would be equal for both, no?


FYI if you try to use risers on your 750tis, you're going to have a bad time.... As it stands now, the reduced PCI lanes over the risers gives a unpleasant performance hit in cudaminer.

As for the powered risers, it's the opposite. You pretty much want to always have powered risers. Even the uber mining mobos that are supposed to be able to handle non-powered risers have had reports of frying components.


----------



## caenlen

so how much is 1 bitcoin worth today?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so how much is 1 bitcoin worth today?


http://www.coindesk.com/


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so how much is 1 bitcoin worth today?


BitcoinWisdom

It varies by exchange though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Would anybody here recommend mining darkcoin?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I agree with this USB or bust. I have a motherboard that has four 16x slots, thus not needing more power, and thought the regular 16x-16x ribbon cables would work fine. But the cards started performing worse and even crashing at OC settings that were otherwise stable when plugged directly to the board.
> 
> USB risers also don't have the added bulk of ribbons as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> FYI if you try to use risers on your 750tis, you're going to have a bad time.... As it stands now, the reduced PCI lanes over the risers gives a unpleasant performance hit in cudaminer.
> 
> As for the powered risers, it's the opposite. You pretty much want to always have powered risers. Even the uber mining mobos that are supposed to be able to handle non-powered risers have had reports of frying components.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd recommend USB powered risers, they work quite well without being bulky.
> 
> You generally want to avoid _unpowered _risers - if you use four unpowered risers on a typical motherboard, you may run into issues eventually, where the 24 pin connector will burn out on the motherboard. Either that, or a PCI-e slot will burn out.


Interesting. Any particular model/link recommendations for these USB Risers?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Interesting. Any particular model/link recommendations for these USB Risers?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-Powered-Riser-Card-60cm-24-USB-3-0-Cable-6-pack-/171259847074?


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> So China crashes the market with false BTC news... now guess where all the BTC are flowing to like a river? http://www.fiatleak.com/


Jesus.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Even if I can get this ASIC by Monday? I won't be waiting for it. It is through a seller on Amazon.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


it's kinda stupid to get that.
try coinwarz... unless you get a 20nm asic, there's no point in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can any of these miners mine Maxcoin?
> 
> Vertminer 0.5.2 "the kev"
> Sgminer 4.0.0 "troky" - Scrypt-N Enabled
> Sgminer 4.1.0 "sph - DarkCoin/QubitCoin/Quark"
> Cgminer 3.7.2 "kalroth"


no, it's not with it right note though.
try beta rigs.com and mine vert or max all day and wait for rentals for a sweet extra %.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> FYI if you try to use risers on your 750tis, you're going to have a bad time.... As it stands now, the reduced PCI lanes over the risers gives a unpleasant performance hit in cudaminer.
> 
> As for the powered risers, it's the opposite. You pretty much want to always have powered risers. Even the uber mining mobos that are supposed to be able to handle non-powered risers have had reports of frying components.


6 750ti 2gb mining hvc, using USB risers in a z87 g45 here. all do 11mhs at stock. haven't tried other coins yet though.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Would anybody here recommend mining darkcoin?


Nah, profitability too low. Im still on Vert and pretty happy with the results so far.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> it's kinda stupid to get that.
> try coinwarz... unless you get a 20nm asic, there's no point in it.
> no, it's not with it right note though.
> try beta rigs.com and mine vert or max all day and wait for rentals for a sweet extra %.
> 6 750ti 2gb mining hvc, using USB risers in a z87 g45 here. all do 11mhs at stock. haven't tried other coins yet though.


Not familiar enough with hvc to know the average hashrate to power scale. Have you tried them without risers?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Not familiar enough with hvc to know the average hashrate to power scale. Have you tried them without risers?


Nope, but I can get them up to what my 750 ti wf oc does on my x79 rig, using a z87 g45 with 6 of them on risers. (usb ones).
No performance penalty AFAIK.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It will take you a ridiculously long time to earn one BTC with a single GTX 670. However, since you don't pay for electricity, mining for fun is a good idea for you.
> 
> Question for you guys, I know SHA-256 ASICs aren't worth anything except for mining, but I can get a 200Gh/s miner for $650. Is it worth it? Mining just straight BTC right now would net me $10 a day. If the difficulty does go up at a steady rate, my break even time is roughly 70 days. Yay or nay?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Even if I can get this ASIC by Monday? I won't be waiting for it. It is through a seller on Amazon.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Buy whatever you want to, of course. But unless you have free electricity it is not physically possible for this to ever be profitable.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Even the uber mining mobos that are supposed to be able to handle non-powered risers have had reports of frying components.


There are a number of people who have fried components using powered risers with the Asrock BTC boards.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1456912/2x-asrock-h81-pro-btc-fried-cant-be-swapped-mobo-wont-boot-help-mining-rig




 @ 1:43




 @ 10:25


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, but I can get them up to what my 750 ti wf oc does on my x79 rig, using a z87 g45 with 6 of them on risers. (usb ones).
> No performance penalty AFAIK.


Guess you're a lucky guy.

http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/22731/do-pci-usb-risers-lower-the-hashing-rate


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Interesting. Any particular model/link recommendations for these USB Risers?


I purchased my powered risers from Poweredrisers.com - they have good prices, and great support.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, do you know if the Maximus Hero can run 6 gpus?


----------



## frickfrock999

How often do you backup your wallets?

Once a week or once a month?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah man as it appears it was a nice big old scam.
> I'm not TOO screwed; my buddy had like 15-20LTC and many other altcoins, i lost a minimal amount only :/
> 
> but but but, i would LOVE to own a farm, although i probably can only bring one rig's worth of stuff over here (hitting usa in the summer and was thinking to get me some mining stuff) so either 3-4 270's or one grand 290+ h81 btc board but i have no idea what to do. i also really dont want to mess around with bringing stuff as im 16 but i dont look like 16; im not too fond of usa airport security and their "random selections".
> 
> 
> 
> don't buy 290,280x/280/7970/7950/270 2gb.
> I didn't intend you to cheap out, I purposely suggested cards with lower shader counts compared to ram buffer size. (hint: scrypt n and scrypt Jane)
Click to expand...

so wait let me get this straight, for jane and N coins vram is used more?
so like, a 2gb 270x and a 4gb 270, the 270 would hash more or what.. i dont get it lol


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> How often do you backup your wallets?
> 
> Once a week or once a month?


After each substantial deposit.

Back up to thumb drive and cloud storage.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> How often do you backup your wallets?
> 
> Once a week or once a month?


just once a once









but make a few copies

there is absolutely no reason to "update" a wallet.dat backup, the network keeps the balance. the wallet is just like your ATM card, you dont need to update your ATM card when you get your direct deposit.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> just once a once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but make a few copies
> 
> there is absolutely no reason to "update" a wallet.dat backup, the network keeps the balance. the wallet is just like your ATM card, you dont need to update your ATM card when you get your direct deposit.


Really? Hmm I did not know that. I thought the wallet kept the coin amounts.


----------



## frickfrock999

Apparently, you're supposed to back it up every 100 transactions.
Quote:


> The Bitcoin-Qt/bitcoind client's keypool has by default 100 Bitcoin addresses. *Each spend transaction that has change chews up one of those addresses.* Additionally each click on New Address will consume an address from the keypool as well. So you should be able to get by without a new backup until after 100 spend transactions plus any requests for a New Address.


http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/13277/how-frequently-should-one-update-wallet-backup


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Buy whatever you want to, of course. But unless you have free electricity it is not physically possible for this to ever be profitable.


Currently at University so I have free electricity. That's why I'm still mining with my main machine with 4x 280X because I can't get the 5th working...

I'm thinking about it... just wish Doge would go up in price so I could sell that and then buy it. I like it though, honestly, it doesn't seem like that bad of an investment.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ccRicers

Hopefully the Nascar Doge car would give it a big boost in publicity. If it's heading below 100 I don't know if I should sell some of my Doge. I have almost 300k of it too.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Currently at University so I have free electricity. That's why I'm still mining with my main machine with 4x 280X because I can't get the 5th working...
> 
> I'm thinking about it... just wish Doge would go up in price so I could sell that and then buy it. I like it though, honestly, it doesn't seem like that bad of an investment.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


In that case, you will probably get about 1/2 to 2/3 of their cost back within 3 months, and then have a tiny, slow trickle of nickels and dimes for the rest of your life at Uni. I realize you have already decided to buy it and are just looking for validation, so I won't try to discourage you. But understand that most people who don't do bitcoin mining drastically underestimate just how quickly the difficulty is rising. You did that when you said it makes 10 dollars a day so you will ROI in 70 days or whatever it was. But of course two months from now it won't be making 10 dollars a day; it won't be making 10 dollars a day 2 weeks from now. That is probably how it ended up on amazon in the first place, someone calculated their roi like you did and were shocked when after a month it was generating half the revenue he thought it would, so he put it up there hoping to pass it on to someone else.


----------



## dealio

a new version of BAMT is out

they disabled a "feature" i did not knew about... rig would reboot by itself, was driving me nuts until i chose to ignore it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://bamt.wikia.com/wiki/Litecoin_BAMT#Change_Log*
> 
> Change LogEdit
> (1.6.1)
> 
> Disabled the auto restart and fixed a few small security concerns.


----------



## barkinos98

Might be around the final time i ask this, so hear me out.
2GB MSI R9 270 Gaming Version for $189.99 each
or
2GB Asus GTX750Ti DCu II Version for $179.99 each.

in either case though, one 1000W psu should cut it enough right?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Apparently, you're supposed to back it up every 100 transactions.
> http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/13277/how-frequently-should-one-update-wallet-backup


Then why do my wallet.dat files get larger after pretty much every transaction?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Then why do my wallet.dat files get larger after pretty much every transaction?


Blockchain.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Might be around the final time i ask this, so hear me out.
> 2GB MSI R9 270 Gaming Version for $189.99 each
> or
> 2GB Asus GTX750Ti DCu II Version for $179.99 each.
> 
> in either case though, one 1000W psu should cut it enough right?


It depends, do you pay for electricity? If not, go for the 270's. If you do, get the 750ti's.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Apparently, you're supposed to back it up every 100 transactions.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bitcoin-Qt/bitcoind client's keypool has by default 100 Bitcoin addresses. *Each spend transaction that has change chews up one of those addresses.* Additionally each click on New Address will consume an address from the keypool as well. So you should be able to get by without a new backup until after 100 spend transactions plus any requests for a New Address.
> 
> 
> 
> http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/13277/how-frequently-should-one-update-wallet-backup
Click to expand...

thats still a nope.

to put it another way..backup your wallet every time you create a new address so you don t have to manually import the recent address when you need to use an old wallet backup

i read up a bit more... you need to back up way more often if you are sending BTC, the change addresses' private keys will be lost after restoring an old backup

also, when you encrypt the wallet it flushes the unused address pool the wallet uses and makes new ones, so definitely back it up after encrypting it

http://www.quora.com/Bitcoin/When-should-I-backup-my-wallet-dat-file


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Might be around the final time i ask this, so hear me out.
> 2GB MSI R9 270 Gaming Version for $189.99 each
> or
> 2GB Asus GTX750Ti DCu II Version for $179.99 each.
> 
> in either case though, one 1000W psu should cut it enough right?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends, do you pay for electricity? If not, go for the 270's. If you do, get the 750ti's.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

Umm i would think i would?
like, my parents were cool with my friend's rig over at us for 3-4 weeks, but i dont know for long term.
okay then i'll keep that in mind; probably will end up with the one they have in stock


----------



## Rage19420

FYI: New Higher Performance cgminer 3.7.3 for Heavycoin GPU Mining
12mhs+ on 280x cards.

http://cryptomining-blog.com/1801-new-higher-performance-cgminer-3-7-3-for-heavycoin-gpu-mining/

Close to 13mhs on my 4 gpu rig pulling a measly 700 watts from the wall!











Current HVC puts me at about 211 HVC according to Heavycoin Pool stats. About $5.15 a day.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so wait let me get this straight, for jane and N coins vram is used more?
> so like, a 2gb 270x and a 4gb 270, the 270 would hash more or what.. i dont get it lol


Either get 4gb 270s or 750 ti's...

Your focus should be the ratio between shaders and ram. Example: 750 ti has 640 shaders and 2gb of ram, 270 4gb has 1280 shaders and 4gb of ram. Same ratio, which works good for higher N factor jane coins. Nvidia is slightly cheaper and has a lower tdp, whilst being faster at heavycoin and yacoin for instance but you'll have to do some more homework since there is barely any software for nvidia rigs compared to amd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Might be around the final time i ask this, so hear me out.
> 2GB MSI R9 270 Gaming Version for $189.99 each
> or
> 2GB Asus GTX750Ti DCu II Version for $179.99 each.
> 
> in either case though, one 1000W psu should cut it enough right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It depends, do you pay for electricity? If not, go for the 270's. If you do, get the 750ti's.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Umm i would think i would?
> like, my parents were cool with my friend's rig over at us for 3-4 weeks, but i dont know for long term.
> okay then i'll keep that in mind; probably will end up with the one they have in stock


Get the 750 ti's, they are faster than amd cards at certain things...and will keep being faster when jane coins hit higher n factors.


----------



## Rage19420

For people using 1gh HVC pool:

_Use the password *'VIP'* to get a fixed high difficulty suitable for multi-GPU rigs._

slight bump indeed!


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> FYI: New Higher Performance cgminer 3.7.3 for Heavycoin GPU Mining
> 12mhs+ on 280x cards.
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/1801-new-higher-performance-cgminer-3-7-3-for-heavycoin-gpu-mining/
> 
> Close to 13mhs on my 4 gpu rig pulling a measly 700 watts from the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current HVC puts me at about 211 HVC according to Heavycoin Pool stats. About $5.15 a day.


I stopped mining HVC the day after gpu mining was available cause the value wasnt worth it. At the time the gpu miner was giving me 6mh or so.

This new one gives my 7970 15mhs. Hows the earning now?

You said $5.15 a day did you mean with all your 4 GPUs? If thats the case thats terrible, much better things to mine.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I stopped mining HVC the day after gpu mining was available cause the value wasnt worth it. At the time the gpu miner was giving me 6mh or so.
> 
> This new one gives my 7970 15mhs. Hows the earning now?
> 
> You said $5.15 a day did you mean with all your 4 GPUs? If thats the case thats terrible, much better things to mine.


Yeah all four 280x's. Its is better performance but coin price is still low.

Im still mining VTC for now. Comes to about $8.50 day.

What coins do you suggest?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yeah all four 280x's. Its is better performance but coin price is still low.
> 
> Im still mining VTC for now. Comes to about $8.50 day.
> 
> What coins do you suggest?


Im on cache


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yeah all four 280x's. Its is better performance but coin price is still low.
> 
> Im still mining VTC for now. Comes to about $8.50 day.
> 
> What coins do you suggest?


How much hash rate are you getting with four 280x's on VTC?

Also I didn't expect Electronic Gulden to top the charts (looking at WhatMine). I mined some at the beginning, held them still.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How much hash rate are you getting with four 280x's on VTC?
> 
> Also I didn't expect Electronic Gulden to top the charts (looking at WhatMine). I mined some at the beginning, held them still.


Avg 300khs on each card on VTC.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Im on cache


Interesting. I tried mining cache a few weeks back and could never get it to play nice with my cards. Nothing but HW out the wazoo.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How much hash rate are you getting with four 280x's on VTC?
> 
> Also I didn't expect Electronic Gulden to top the charts (looking at WhatMine). I mined some at the beginning, held them still.


Im not sure how accurate WhatMine and Coinwarz are. WhatMine says that you should get about $15.00 a day for GPUcoin???

Not even close.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Might be around the final time i ask this, so hear me out.
> 2GB MSI R9 270 Gaming Version for $189.99 each
> or
> 2GB Asus GTX750Ti DCu II Version for $179.99 each.
> 
> in either case though, one 1000W psu should cut it enough right?


Not sure how many cards you are planning on but 1000W psu is way over kill for 750ti's. they are only at 38.5 watts each, unless you unlocked the bios. Even then they are only 60 watts each.

I have 2 of them and getting either 3 (for sure) or 4 more (I just keep seeing people having trouble with 6 cards on Windows 7.)


----------



## Willanhanyard

How is it now making like $1.75/1000khs?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Not sure how many cards you are planning on but 1000W psu is way over kill for 750ti's. they are only at 38.5 watts each, unless you unlocked the bios. Even then they are only 60 watts each.
> 
> I have 2 of them and getting either 3 (for sure) or 4 more (I just keep seeing people having trouble with 6 cards on Windows 7.)


Would a 500 W 80+ Bronze be pushing it for 6 of these cards? I have 4 of them running right now.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so wait let me get this straight, for jane and N coins vram is used more?
> so like, a 2gb 270x and a 4gb 270, the 270 would hash more or what.. i dont get it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Either get 4gb 270s or 750 ti's...
> 
> Your focus should be the ratio between shaders and ram. Example: 750 ti has 640 shaders and 2gb of ram, 270 4gb has 1280 shaders and 4gb of ram. Same ratio, which works good for higher N factor jane coins. Nvidia is slightly cheaper and has a lower tdp, whilst being faster at heavycoin and yacoin for instance but you'll have to do some more homework since there is barely any software for nvidia rigs compared to amd.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Might be around the final time i ask this, so hear me out.
> 2GB MSI R9 270 Gaming Version for $189.99 each
> or
> 2GB Asus GTX750Ti DCu II Version for $179.99 each.
> 
> in either case though, one 1000W psu should cut it enough right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It depends, do you pay for electricity? If not, go for the 270's. If you do, get the 750ti's.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Umm i would think i would?
> like, my parents were cool with my friend's rig over at us for 3-4 weeks, but i dont know for long term.
> okay then i'll keep that in mind; probably will end up with the one they have in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get the 750 ti's, they are faster than amd cards at certain things...and will keep being faster when jane coins hit higher n factors.
Click to expand...

Ohh man thanks for the explanation








I've been doing homework all my life now (literally) so i think i can handle some more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Might be around the final time i ask this, so hear me out.
> 2GB MSI R9 270 Gaming Version for $189.99 each
> or
> 2GB Asus GTX750Ti DCu II Version for $179.99 each.
> 
> in either case though, one 1000W psu should cut it enough right?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how many cards you are planning on but 1000W psu is way over kill for 750ti's. they are only at 38.5 watts each, unless you unlocked the bios. Even then they are only 60 watts each.
> 
> I have 2 of them and getting either 3 (for sure) or 4 more (I just keep seeing people having trouble with 6 cards on Windows 7.)
Click to expand...

I was thinking like 5-6 cards, but i had no idea they were so less-consuming! I calculated 150*6=900W in total








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Not sure how many cards you are planning on but 1000W psu is way over kill for 750ti's. they are only at 38.5 watts each, unless you unlocked the bios. Even then they are only 60 watts each.
> 
> I have 2 of them and getting either 3 (for sure) or 4 more (I just keep seeing people having trouble with 6 cards on Windows 7.)
> 
> 
> 
> Would a 500 W 80+ Bronze be pushing it for 6 of these cards? I have 4 of them running right now.
Click to expand...

wait thats simply amazing. if 500W for 4 of them runs well i'd assume tops 750W would handle all 6, i'd assume. this should save some costs


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Would a 500 W 80+ Bronze be pushing it for 6 of these cards? I have 4 of them running right now.


I am probably not the best to answer correctly. But in theory, if each card is running at 60 watts each with 6 cards is 360 watts. That is not counting anything else that you have hooked up to the psu like cpu, fans, lights, etc.

But I am getting ready to build a 5 card 750ti, maybe six system. I am debating six because I keep seeing people having issues in Windows 7 with six cards.I will be using a 600 watt psu.

I have 2 750ti now. Just waiting on my risers to get here before I get the other cards.

Just remember, the non powered cards run on the 75 watt pci express lane.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I run 6 off a 650w unit, to be extra safe...but it's overkill I reckon.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I run 6 off a 650w unit, to be extra safe...but it's overkill I reckon.


Are you guys talking about the 750ti's? How much hash do you get from them?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Are you guys talking about the 750ti's? How much hash do you get from them?


How much hash isn't a fair question









Each card can mine different coins/algos, and at different speeds. Scrypt hash rate isn't representative of these cards performance.
I'd still reccomend a 270 4gb for a bigger farm though, software is still a pain for nvidia based miners.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I run 6 off a 650w unit, to be extra safe...but it's overkill I reckon.


damn
>650W
>overkill

i was thinking 750W


----------



## Deaf Jam

I am running two sets of 5 750 Ti off of two 450 watt PSU's mining Nscrypt coins. Exhaust from the PSU's are nearly room temperature and the fans are barely spinning. These cards do not draw much at all without a bios flash. Next time I have to shutdown I'll hook up the KAW to get an exact number, but going by TDP, it shouldn't be over 250 watts consumed.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Are you guys talking about the 750ti's? How much hash do you get from them?


Scrypt- 290-310kh/s
Keccac- 160-165Mh/s
Scrypt jane- really depends on coin and n-factors (YaCoin- 3.0-3.4, CacheCoin 50-59 kh/s)

These cards are unbelievable for what they do compared to the power they use.

It's getting summer where I am at so I am doing a full rig of 750ti's to maybe turn off some AMD rigs to help on the power bill (unless I get a coin that takes off and compromises the usage.







)


----------



## kzim9

Man things are not looking to good lately.......

I know there is ups and downs, but man this sucks.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Man things are not looking to good lately.......
> 
> I know there is ups and downs, but man this sucks.


Thanks in part to the idiots on bitcointalk releasing a new unoriginal crapcoin every hour.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Thanks in part to the idiots on bitcointalk releasing a new unoriginal crapcoin every hour.


Don't worry those crapcoins are all dead, at least the scrypt ones.

Only the stronger coins will prevail mwahaha









https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=413978.msg5970621#msg5970621


----------



## kzim9

That sucks for those AUR holders......lol

I'm kinda gald I stick to the ''stronger'' coins like LTC , Doge and now VTC


----------



## korruptedkaos

oh my







bitcoin prices









seems like it never really recovered from the last drop!

is this the slow demise of bitcoin this time or just another dip in the road?

its been slowly declining for a while now


----------



## kzim9

I dunno, but I only got another $2.75 before VTC becomes unprofitable and I shut the operation down......


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> oh my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitcoin prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like it never really recovered from the last drop!
> 
> is this the slow demise of bitcoin this time or just another dip in the road?
> 
> its been slowly declining for a while now


It's the stupid Chinese rumor mill that cause another drop.

http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-price-drops-new-chinese-bank-rumours/

Of course it's the chinese that are buying up all the BTC right now too.....


----------



## thrgk

Anyone buy BTC-E Bitcoins with USD from BTC-E? is it safe? how do i go about it


----------



## Nhb93

People are just unloading mining equipment on my local CL. It's kind of depressing to have gotten into it right before it started being crap.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Are you guys talking about the 750ti's? How much hash do you get from them?
> 
> 
> 
> Scrypt- 290-310kh/s
> Keccac- 160-165Mh/s
> Scrypt jane- really depends on coin and n-factors (YaCoin- 3.0-3.4, CacheCoin 50-59 kh/s)
> 
> These cards are unbelievable for what they do compared to the power they use.
> 
> It's getting summer where I am at so I am doing a full rig of 750ti's to maybe turn off some AMD rigs to help on the power bill (unless I get a coin that takes off and compromises the usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Dude actually those dont look too bad for the card...
a 300W (and more actually) 7950 can do 550khash at best, this is tops 60W at 310. amazing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> People are just unloading mining equipment on my local CL. It's kind of depressing to have gotten into it right before it started being crap.


Yeah man after seeing btc is $480 my friend is not liking how this is going...


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> People are just unloading mining equipment on my local CL. It's kind of depressing to have gotten into it right before it started being crap.


Soon might be the time to strike for somebody looking for mining equipment or GPU's soon. I am thinking that cryptos will still recover and this is just unnecessary panic. Cheaper GPU's sound good to me







I am quite glad that I ain't heavily invested in the any cryptos as I just mine at nights with my gaming rig. Cryptos just aren't a safe investment, at least not yet. Too unpredictable and vulnerable market.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> People are just unloading mining equipment on my local CL. It's kind of depressing to have gotten into it right before it started being crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon might be the time to strike for somebody looking for mining equipment or GPU's soon. I am thinking that cryptos will still recover and this is just unnecessary panic. Cheaper GPU's sound good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite glad that I ain't heavily invested in the any cryptos as I just mine at nights with my gaming rig. Cryptos just aren't a safe investment, at least not yet. Too unpredictable and vulnerable market.
Click to expand...

There's actually some solid cars for sale for reasonable prices. 5 Gigabyte 280X's or 7950's for $1400. That's below MSRP (at least for the 280X's, I have no idea on the 7950, but there's also an extra one of those. There's also an 8MH/s rig for $3,800, and full rigs with either card setup above for $2K. Also have a 3 x 290 rig with a 1200W SS PSU for $2000.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> There's actually some solid cars for sale for reasonable prices. 5 Gigabyte 280X's or 7950's for $1400. That's below MSRP (at least for the 280X's, I have no idea on the 7950, but there's also an extra one of those. There's also an 8MH/s rig for $3,800, and full rigs with either card setup above for $2K. Also have a 3 x 290 rig with a 1200W SS PSU for $2000.


Oh nice, too bad I don't have the money to invest in anything right now, but for anyone looking to get more cards to the farm or whatever might want to start looking now


----------



## uaedroid

All of clevermining servers are under DDOS right now.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude actually those dont look too bad for the card...
> a 300W (and more actually) 7950 can do 550khash at best, this is tops 60W at 310. amazing!
> Yeah man after seeing btc is $480 my friend is not liking how this is going...


My 7950's do 650kh/s rock stable @ ~ 180 - 190w. No way near 300w


----------



## barkinos98

now guys, i know you'll go bat over what im going to say. proceed with caution.

i actually started to believe the fact that bitcoin and its alternatives might be one huge ponzi scheme.
there are amazing similarities of what the ponzi scheme is described as and what people do/did a few months ago (invest big for a huge return), as well as the similarities with a typical "get rich quick" scheme.
and quite honestly it doesnt make 100% sense to me to practically buy GPUs and make fake money which can be turned into real money.

/rant


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude actually those dont look too bad for the card...
> a 300W (and more actually) 7950 can do 550khash at best, this is tops 60W at 310. amazing!
> Yeah man after seeing btc is $480 my friend is not liking how this is going...
> 
> 
> 
> My 7950's do 650kh/s rock stable @ ~ 180 - 190w. No way near 300w
Click to expand...

my friend's not so much tweaked ones do 500 stock and just a basic OC and it goes to 550, but 4 cards and a G3220 i've seen 1200W from the wall, which results in a ballpark of 270-300W...


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> now guys, i know you'll go bat over what im going to say. proceed with caution.
> 
> i actually started to believe the fact that bitcoin and its alternatives might be one huge ponzi scheme.
> there are amazing similarities of what the ponzi scheme is described as and what people do/did a few months ago (invest big for a huge return), as well as the similarities with a typical "get rich quick" scheme.
> and quite honestly it doesnt make 100% sense to me to practically buy GPUs and make fake money which can be turned into real money.
> 
> /rant


Far too much navel gazing.

Im not going to worry about the state of the crypto market, at the same time institutional VC's and investors are pouring development money into it.

Ill worry when they stop.


----------



## cam51037

I'm thinking if the price goes below $350/coin I'll have to begin shutting machines down, hopefully it doesn't get to that point but right now the markets aren't looking good.


----------



## barkinos98

I've set the threshold to $400; if it stays around/below $400 for a week we're selling his machines and getting out asap.
Unfortunately $400 doesnt seem too unrealistic in a month's time (tops) :/


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Thanks in part to the idiots on bitcointalk releasing a new unoriginal crapcoin every hour.


and every one of them "TO THE MOON" rofl


----------



## frickfrock999

Where did you guys buy your open air mining cases?

These things.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Where did you guys buy your open air mining cases?
> 
> These things.


I built mine with stuff from home depot lol


----------



## kzim9

I built mine with aluminium angle from Princess Auto (Harbour Freight in Merica)


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Where did you guys buy your open air mining cases?
> 
> These things.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


those are a ripoff unless DIY.. just found one not crazy priced http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Basic-Open-Air-Scrypt-Coin-Mining-Case-Chassis-Frame-Fully-Assembled-/261435968806?

most people run caseless, on top wire shelves, tables, mobo boxes, etc. source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1449952/post-a-picture-of-your-miner-s


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> my friend's not so much tweaked ones do 500 stock and just a basic OC and it goes to 550, but 4 cards and a G3220 i've seen 1200W from the wall, which results in a ballpark of 270-300W...


You're comparing stock 7950's to nonstock 750ti's, not saying the 750ti's don't beat the 7950's in terms of Hash/watt, or that they are not better cards, but the 7950's with the right config is not at all bad.

My rig draws 930w from the wall, that's ~830w from the components.

That is 2x7970 @ 1.17v and a 7950 @ 1.09v

The 7970's draw ~ 270w each = 540w
the 7950 draw ~ 200w

That leaves 90w for the cpu/mobo,hdd and 3x 2500Rpm fans.

Your mixing up from the wall and what the components draw.

Watt from the wall * efficiency = What the components draw.
1200*0.89 = 1068w

1068w - 100w for the mobo,cpu,hdd = 968w
968w / 4 = 242w (undervolt them and you can subtract ~40w from that)


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd still go for 750 ti's over dated 7950s...they can't mine scrypt jane coins so well and cost a lot more. Mining scrypt on gpu is not even profitable anymore, stupid low profits compared to alternate algos.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> oh my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitcoin prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like it never really recovered from the last drop!
> 
> is this the slow demise of bitcoin this time or just another dip in the road?
> 
> its been slowly declining for a while now


Actually, if BTC had progressed steadily instead of the massive explosion, $400-500 is probably where we would be at by now, or maybe even $3-400. But BTC kind of skipped that, went from $200 - $1000 in a short period of time, and then leveled off around $800 for a while, until MTGox crashed it. If it hits $400, might be a good time to buy in, if China really is downplaying the news and effecting market, I would expect the $400 mark would be pretty hard to break below and then China suddenly starts putting out "good" news to double their investments lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> People are just unloading mining equipment on my local CL. It's kind of depressing to have gotten into it right before it started being crap.


OCN marketplace has a lot of cards for sale now, upper AMD ones suitable for mining. TheLAWNOOB is selling 11x 280xs for decent price even, bailing from the cryptomarket perhaps?


----------



## rickyman0319

if i want to remote desktop on the miner rig, how am i going todo it without using monitor?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Actually, if BTC had progressed steadily instead of the massive explosion, $400-500 is probably where we would be at by now, or maybe even $3-400. But BTC kind of skipped that, went from $200 - $1000 in a short period of time, and then leveled off around $800 for a while, until MTGox crashed it. If it hits $400, might be a good time to buy in, if China really is downplaying the news and effecting market, I would expect the $400 mark would be pretty hard to break below and then China suddenly starts putting out "good" news to double their investments lol.


That's a good point. That would mean there was no price correction at a new, higher level, but a bearish movement back to the mean level as before. At these prices I am tempted to buy another BTC or two, as I bought in during the middle of the November price surge. Maybe in a week or two, though, because the taxes I owe really hit me good this year







I don't plan to spend all my BTC soon, and I'm holding for it to go back up to $1000.

There are some good prices on the Marketplace forum now. 4 290X's for $560


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd still go for 750 ti's over dated 7950s...they can't mine scrypt jane coins so well and cost a lot more. Mining scrypt on gpu is not even profitable anymore, stupid low profits compared to alternate algos.


What "more profitable" coins are you referring to?


----------



## Deaf Jam

The weak hands are leaving, that is all. The strong hands are taking advantage of this. Weak hands won't win in thumb wrestling and they certainly won't win in investing. If you believe in alternative currencies, this dip shouldn't scare you. If anything, it should make you happy. Hash power is leaving the network, so difficulties on anything without an ASIC will be lower than if the weak hands stayed and mined.

I am not mining for day to day profitability. I am mining to have a portfolio of coins that I think may be worth something six to twelve months from now, if not longer. If I lose a fraction of what my capital cost was to enter on electricity, it won't really matter much if it all tanks. I still lose a solid chunk of change, ten or twenty percent more doesn't really matter then. If things recover, I am on much better footing than those who sold everything and wish to re-enter.

There are plenty out there on reddit, bitcointalk, etc. that are looking to feed this panic with their post because they want your coins or they want your hash power to disappear. Remember not everyone on the internet has your best interest in mind.

Now is the time to look long term. Profits are very likely there and still likely to be significant compared to other opportunities. Time is just now required to realize them so plan accordingly.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What "more profitable" coins are you referring to?


Long term, scrypt alternatives. Things like Vertcoin, Hirocoin, Darkcoin, Blackcoin, Einsteinium (if forked), Myriadcoin, etc. In the short term, there really isn't anything right now if you are a day to day miner to make this worthwhile anymore.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Long term, scrypt alternatives. Things like Vertcoin, Hirocoin, Darkcoin, Blackcoin, Einsteinium (if forked), Myriadcoin, etc. In the short term, there really isn't anything right now if you are a day to day miner to make this worthwhile anymore.


I just dont understand what you guys mean by worthwhile? I"m making like 1500 a month mining vert or even doge


----------



## Deaf Jam

Worthwhile as in you would buy a rig today to start mining for day to day dumping. I am not taking about last month or the month before that, I am talking about from now till whenever. Previous returns are not indicative of future returns, if they were, newegg would still charge 900 dollars for an R9 290x and they are not.

The returns in dumping aren't really worth it the risk if starting today IMO. There are better options for low yield investments than coin mining at the moment IMO. The returns from holding it may be excellent, which is why I am holding nearly everything I mine or sell at peaks to buy in during troughs. Time will tell. I am willing to take greater risk (holding) in order to get better returns. If I was mining to dump, I may as well invest that money traditionally if I was doing so today. The risk would be much lower with what is likely to be roughly equal rewards and a lot less hassle. The time of easy money in mining is probably gone, or soon to be gone at current rates.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Worthwhile as in you would buy a rig today to start mining for day to day dumping. I am not taking about last month or the month before that, I am talking about from now till whenever. Previous returns are not indicative of future returns, if they were, newegg would still charge 900 dollars for an R9 290x and they are not.
> 
> The returns in dumping aren't really worth it the risk if starting today IMO. There are better options for low yield investments than coin mining at the moment IMO. The returns from holding it may be excellent, which is why I am holding nearly everything I mine or sell at peaks to buy in during troughs. Time will tell. I am willing to take greater risk (holding) in order to get better returns. If I was mining to dump, I may as well invest that money traditionally if I was doing so today. The risk would be much lower with what is likely to be roughly equal rewards and a lot less hassle. The time of easy money in mining is probably gone, or soon to be gone at current rates.


ah i see thanks for clearing that up. We never know for sure tho, it could end up to be profitable in a couple months or whatever. who knows


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if i want to remote desktop on the miner rig, how am i going todo it without using monitor?


No need for a monitor for remote desktop/teamviewer or whatever. RDP won't work for mining though, you gotta use vnc or teamviewer using windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What "more profitable" coins are you referring to?


whatmine.com

That tells half the story, you gotta know what hash rates you get at all algorithms and check the different pool's profitability calcs to know which coin to mine. There's no calculator for most of the newer ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Worthwhile as in you would buy a rig today to start mining for day to day dumping. I am not taking about last month or the month before that, I am talking about from now till whenever. Previous returns are not indicative of future returns, if they were, newegg would still charge 900 dollars for an R9 290x and they are not.
> 
> The returns in dumping aren't really worth it the risk if starting today IMO. There are better options for low yield investments than coin mining at the moment IMO. The returns from holding it may be excellent, which is why I am holding nearly everything I mine or sell at peaks to buy in during troughs. Time will tell. I am willing to take greater risk (holding) in order to get better returns. If I was mining to dump, I may as well invest that money traditionally if I was doing so today. The risk would be much lower with what is likely to be roughly equal rewards and a lot less hassle. The time of easy money in mining is probably gone, or soon to be gone at current rates.


+1

Mining vert and holding and renting hash at betarigs.com on amd rigs, mining yac and heavycoin on nvidia, dumping when I see fit.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if i want to remote desktop on the miner rig, how am i going todo it without using monitor?


I use dummy plugs for 3 rigs that have no monitor hooked up to them.

I remote desktop, I can use my phone or tablet (android) also, by using Team Viewer. Of course I had to hook them up initially to set everything up.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Where did you guys buy your open air mining cases?
> 
> These things.


I asked my dad to make me one from wood he surprised me with bringing a metal one in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> my friend's not so much tweaked ones do 500 stock and just a basic OC and it goes to 550, but 4 cards and a G3220 i've seen 1200W from the wall, which results in a ballpark of 270-300W...
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing stock 7950's to nonstock 750ti's, not saying the 750ti's don't beat the 7950's in terms of Hash/watt, or that they are not better cards, but the 7950's with the right config is not at all bad.
> 
> My rig draws 930w from the wall, that's ~830w from the components.
> 
> That is 2x7970 @ 1.17v and a 7950 @ 1.09v
> 
> The 7970's draw ~ 270w each = 540w
> the 7950 draw ~ 200w
> 
> That leaves 90w for the cpu/mobo,hdd and 3x 2500Rpm fans.
> 
> Your mixing up from the wall and what the components draw.
> 
> Watt from the wall * efficiency = What the components draw.
> 1200*0.89 = 1068w
> 
> 1068w - 100w for the mobo,cpu,hdd = 968w
> 968w / 4 = 242w (undervolt them and you can subtract ~40w from that)
Click to expand...

yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd still go for 750 ti's over dated 7950s...they can't mine scrypt jane coins so well and cost a lot more. Mining scrypt on gpu is not even profitable anymore, stupid low profits compared to alternate algos.


guys i just gave that as an example...
a 7950 costs $100 more than a 750ti and i simply can not bother with those noisy fans; hell after some reading today ive decided to get out of this whole thing without costing my parents another dime... lol


----------



## kskwerl

What do you guys think of PiMP? http://getpimp.org/


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I just dont understand what you guys mean by worthwhile? I"m making like 1500 a month mining vert or even doge


If memory serves me correctly, you have a pretty hefty farm. How many cards you currently running?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> If memory serves me correctly, you have a pretty hefty farm. How many cards you currently running?


52 x 290

Half dedicated to doge for lulz and the other for Vert.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> 52 x 290
> 
> Half dedicated to doge for lulz and the other for Vert.


*52*?!?!??!!?!?

holy crapppppppp

Pics?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *52*?!?!??!!?!?
> 
> holy crapppppppp
> 
> Pics?


----------



## kskwerl

also the MSI Gaming 290/290x blow so bad for mining, they are a total joke. Can pull 950kh on scrypt but run at like 83C


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I just dont understand what you guys mean by worthwhile? I"m making like 1500 a month mining vert or even doge


$1500/month for 52 cards is about $1 a day per card. You should be getting closer to 3 times that.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


honestly I figured that was you in your profile picture so I just thought you were a 14 year old boy or girl....

Hopefully you live in a climate where you can open your windows and lets some hot air out / cool air in!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> $1500/month for 52 cards is about $1 a day per card. You should be getting closer to 3 times that.


That's what I'm thinking... pretty terrible.


----------



## kzim9

Man that heat!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> $1500/month for 52 cards is about $1 a day per card. You should be getting closer to 3 times that.


Remember I said half mining doge for lulz and that's after electricity and internet


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> honestly I figured that was you in your profile picture so I just thought you were a 14 year old boy or girl....
> 
> Hopefully you live in a climate where you can open your windows and lets some hot air out / cool air in!


I live in Florida lmao it's all good I have my own hvac


----------



## antonio8

So I was bored today so I decided to finally make an open air case for some 750ti's. I should have my risers tomorrow.

Just used some pvc pipe. And that is not a card I am using to mine with, even though it still my all time favorite card. I decided to paint it. All I had laying around was plasti dip then I used a clear coat to prevent it from peeling. Seen the build on youtube.

Total cost under $11.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Remember I said half mining doge for lulz and that's after electricity and internet


Nice! Well done!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What do you guys think of PiMP? http://getpimp.org/


It is amazing, I'll swap all the rigs I run from SMOS 1.3 to it.
A friend is using it with great success.

Lets you change algorithm, miner, coin, pool really easily with pool manager 1.2, and it's a 64bit os, so you can get crazy with thread concurrency for jane or vert.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So I was bored today so I decided to finally make an open air case for some 750ti's. I should have my risers tomorrow.
> 
> Just used some pvc pipe. And that is not a card I am using to mine with, even though it still my all time favorite card. I decided to paint it. All I had laying around was plasti dip then I used a clear coat to prevent it from peeling. Seen the build on youtube.
> 
> Total cost under $11.


Excellent idea! Plastic piping


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It is amazing, I'll swap all the rigs I run from SMOS 1.3 to it.
> A friend is using it with great success.
> 
> Lets you change algorithm, miner, coin, pool really easily with pool manager 1.2, and it's a 64bit os, so you can get crazy with thread concurrency for jane or vert.
> Excellent idea! Plastic piping


Yea I'm working on it now, haven't messed with TC but let me know what you get when you experiment Ivan


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What do you guys think of PiMP? http://getpimp.org/


Pretend im an idiot.









What is it and what can i do with it exactly?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What do you guys think of PiMP? http://getpimp.org/


I am on windows 7. trying to write the image file like the program say, I get "write error, Image file cannot be located on the target device"

Don't know if it is a bad image file. Tried v1.1 beta.

Will try and download from the other source.


----------



## Hokies83

Good to see the club still going strong.


----------



## Roulette Run

If you live in the U.S. and you're serious about the future of cryptocurrencies, you really need to do all of us a favor and take 5 minutes of your time to sign this petition: http://wh.gov/ldYsK


----------



## ccRicers

BTC-e just added the Chinese Yuan to their exchange. They're obviously prepping for the lockdown on Chinese cryptocurrency exchanges.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> also the MSI Gaming 290/290x blow so bad for mining, they are a total joke. Can pull 950kh on scrypt but run at like 83C


The new 290 Tri-X aren't so hot either. No Stilt bios since they changed the ram, so I'm only able to pull around 880 - 900 a card with three out of ten cards sitting at 800. Half run at nearly 90 C, while the others are running at around 65C. Since they are Sapphire, I can't remove the heatsink to see if TIM is the issue as I don't want to void my warranty on a card I'm mining with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If you live in the U.S. and you're serious about the future of cryptocurrencies, you really need to do all of us a favor and take 5 minutes of your time to sign this petition: http://wh.gov/ldYsK


Thanks for the heads up about the WHGov petition.

Anyone notice on x11 algorithm the difference processors make?

I am running two rigs with 4 gigs ram, an i3 celeron, 5 r9 290s, and I pull around 2100-2200 kh/s (per card). When I dropped in my nearly dead (now dead) 2500K, I got >2500 kh/s with no other changes for twenty whole minutes until the CPU finely died. Kinda disappointed about that fact as I don't really want to purchase more processors at this time.

If I knew the difference a decent processor would have made, I would have put something better in originally for my 4 rigs. Everything I read prior said to spend the money elsewhere. Live and learn I suppose.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> and I pull around 2100-2200 kh/s (per card).


uwotm8


----------



## thrgk

Dogehouse pool down for anyone else?


----------



## rickmontier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> BTC-e just added the Chinese Yuan to their exchange. They're obviously prepping for the lockdown on Chinese cryptocurrency exchanges.


someone have to take care of the chinese guys holding btc if the lockdown happens. that is a nice move from btc-e


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> uwotm8


The X11 algorithm nets higher hashrates. I read of most R9 290s doing 2400 kh/s, with the better cards like the Tri-X or some on Stilt's vbios pulling 2500 kh/s. On scrypt I net around 880 or so. I usually dial it down to 850 so I don't have to check in on the rig.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Pretend im an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it and what can i do with it exactly?


It is a usb bootable linux distro preconfigured with mining software so you just install it on a flash drive and then plug it into your pc and then it boots into linux then you configure your setup (how many cards, what settings, what coin, what pool) and then it automatically starts mining and is incredibly stable


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It is a usb bootable linux distro preconfigured with mining software so you just install it on a flash drive and then plug it into your pc and then it boots into linux then you configure your setup (how many cards, what settings, what coin, what pool) and then it automatically starts mining and is incredibly stable


Even smos 1.3 is super stable compared to winblows...3 crashes per week, to not a single crash after a week mining with it.
I'll try pimp next.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Even smos 1.3 is super stable compared to winblows...3 crashes per week, to not a single crash after a week mining with it.
> I'll try pimp next.


I won't be able to test it out until next weekend since I'm away on a business trip so I'd be interested to hear how it works out for you!


----------



## inedenimadam

What is going on with the price of BTC for the last week?!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What is going on with the price of BTC for the last week?!


There have been a number of rumors coming out of China about the country shutting down all bitcoin exchanges which has led to the instability in the market.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What is going on with the price of BTC for the last week?!
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a number of rumors coming out of China about the country shutting down all bitcoin exchanges which has led to the instability in the market.
Click to expand...

I heard those rumors, and I thought they were debunked already. Guess I have more faith in crypto than others


----------



## frickfrock999

It all comes down to one day.

April 15th.

That's the day we'll truly know what's going on with China's Bitcoin situation and the IRS Bitcoin debacle that's been driving BTC's price down.

The wait is unbearable, especially since nobody knows which way the wind's going to blow.

Of and course, alt currencies like my Hirocoin and Vertcoin are getting slaughtered.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What is going on with the price of BTC for the last week?!


Either real or fake bad news concerning the Chinese exchanges and them not being able to do business with Chinese banks. Still not certain whether or not it's true, but: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/03/30/btc-e-opens-chinese-markets-chinese-traders-chnusd-chnbtc-chnltc/


----------



## DizZz

Honestly it's all just speculation at this point and people buy into it as truth


----------



## Willanhanyard

We either go to $200 or back to $700 in the next week.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Even smos 1.3 is super stable compared to winblows...3 crashes per week, to not a single crash after a week mining with it.
> I'll try pimp next.


If Pimp turns out to be pretty good with the Verts and Heavies, then I'm in. I just hope it's not gonna be another black screen troubleshooting nightmare like when I tried installing several versions of Ubuntu/Xubuntu on it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> If Pimp turns out to be pretty good with the Verts and Heavies, then I'm in. I just hope it's not gonna be another black screen troubleshooting nightmare like when I tried installing several versions of Ubuntu/Xubuntu on it.


Pimp is amd only...

Kopiemtu seems really good now, but win is easier for nvidia unless you have a huge farm.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What do you guys think of PiMP? http://getpimp.org/
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing, I'll swap all the rigs I run from SMOS 1.3 to it.
> A friend is using it with great success.
> 
> Lets you change algorithm, miner, coin, pool really easily with pool manager 1.2, and it's a 64bit os, so you can get crazy with thread concurrency for jane or vert.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So I was bored today so I decided to finally make an open air case for some 750ti's. I should have my risers tomorrow.
> 
> Just used some pvc pipe. And that is not a card I am using to mine with, even though it still my all time favorite card. I decided to paint it. All I had laying around was plasti dip then I used a clear coat to prevent it from peeling. Seen the build on youtube.
> 
> Total cost under $11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent idea! Plastic piping
Click to expand...

Not to blow anyone's bubble but apparently its not








When my wood one broke i decided to literally cheap out on this one, so i looked into PVC tubing but my dad (mind you he earns his money from thermoplastics) said all that heat exhausted for a long time can cause deformations :/

to be honest for $11 its not a huge deal imo but metal is the best


----------



## Willanhanyard

Haven't seen something like this in a while. There is tons of support at around $400 so hopefully we won't break through.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think for a lot of people they look at it as "why bother selling now?" - myself included. If you needed profits or were losing money - you already needed to exit the market awhile ago. On the other hand if you're thinking of buying in or are holding mined coins (as mine are) you figure... $100,$400,$1000... doesn't really matter. If you don't believe in cryptos as anything other than a ponzi scheme then you needed to leave at least back at the $800 level (as it had lost 30% of it's value from the peak at that time). If you _do_ believe in cryptos in the long-run, then the buy side is the only side you're interested in at these prices.









Although if I were heavily invested in a mining operation, I would definitely have a different opinion... getting harder and harder to cover those power bills I would assume.


----------



## Bluemustang

Sweet found my first ever block with my lonely 7970







Little more than a days worth extra.

Was in a pool and i got the majority of the 50 Ultracoin block reward.


----------



## Kenerd

Speaking of 7970`s I picked up a MSI TF3 7970 off newegg last night for 349.99. It said out of stock right after I purchased it. I hope it wasn't a glitch. I already got the payment charged email. Now I can finally use my dual slot ek csq bridge.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Speaking of 7970`s I picked up a MSI TF3 7970 off newegg last night for 349.99. It said out of stock right after I purchased it. I hope it wasn't a glitch. I already got the payment charged email. Now I can finally use my dual slot ek csq bridge.


There are used 7970s on ebay as low as 230 and with minings value dropping cards are dropping and supply is increasing as people are getting out.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen something like this in a while. There is tons of support at around $400 so hopefully we won't break through.


Yeah that's what I'm seeing too. I think we're in for a bit of a wild ride over the next couple of weeks. Where did you get this graph from?


----------



## lacrossewacker

anybody still mining Vert? Just changed back to it last night with my 2x280X's and my gimped 290. Might swing by Microcenter tonight and pick up a PSU for my other 280's that've just sat around for a month


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> anybody still mining Vert? Just changed back to it last night with my 2x280X's and my gimped 290. Might swing by Microcenter tonight and pick up a PSU for my other 280's that've just sat around for a month


I've been mining Vertcoin for awhile now and I've just been holding them.


----------



## dealio

i've been mining VTC for a few days on a p2pool. last night i switched to switchercoin's vertcoin pool, i want to increase my LTC HODLings


----------



## lacrossewacker

AUR is seeing a little action


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen something like this in a while. There is tons of support at around $400 so hopefully we won't break through.


Thanks for the graph.







I have read a report from an experienced trader that said the BTC market would turn around when everybody seemed to be selling and this graph might be showing us the turning point. I think if I had liquid cash sitting around, now might be near perfect timing to put some of it into the BTC market.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Need help gents. I have mined before on my 270X devil getting around 450KHs. I have switched to intel platform, and re installed everything. Now with same settings I can only get 350 KHs. I tried different drivers to no avail. Any suggestions? Trying to mine scrypt.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen something like this in a while. There is tons of support at around $400 so hopefully we won't break through.


Where did you get this graph from? I'd wanted the possibility to see changes in market depth over time, but you'd need three dimensions to present that data. This is exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## kzim9

VTC making me 50 cents a day









Doge would be costing me $3 a day


----------



## Crizume

Where are you getting these numbers from. VTC and Doge profitability the past week has been almost dead even. VTC price dropped a little and Doge price went up just slightly and the difficulty's have stayed almost the same. Depending the time of day you do calculations one is just slightly ahead of the other.


----------



## ozzy1925

doge bonus @ ypool :

we have started our "Shibe Days" event on ypool.net.
During the event you can earn a lot of additional Dogecoins. We will start with a bonus of 100% per block, which means you will earn double! Over time the bonus will slowly decrease down to 10% where it will stay for a while.
We plan to give away over 20.000.000 Dogecoin in total.

On a side note, the pool is relatively small at the moment, so it might take a while until the hashrate goes up and the blocks start rolling in.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Where are you getting these numbers from. VTC and Doge profitability the past week has been almost dead even. VTC price dropped a little and Doge price went up just slightly and the difficulty's have stayed almost the same. Depending the time of day you do calculations one is just slightly ahead of the other.





VTC came up a bit.....

I this also my hashrate/watt, may not reflect yours. 5350kh/s @ 3300w


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah that's what I'm seeing too. I think we're in for a bit of a wild ride over the next couple of weeks. Where did you get this graph from?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Where did you get this graph from? I'd wanted the possibility to see changes in market depth over time, but you'd need three dimensions to present that data. This is exactly what I've been looking for.


Graph is from chartbuddy on bitcointalk. Mainly in the wall observer thread. I am not sure about getting it in realtime though.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Graph is from chartbuddy on bitcointalk. Mainly in the wall observer thread. I am not sure about getting it in realtime though.


Hmm so it looks like it is a bot account that posts an updated version every hour

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=profile;u=110685;sa=showPosts

Here is the explanation of the graph as well which is helpful

http://www.rtcons.com/wall/explanation.html


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTC came up a bit.....
> 
> I this also my hashrate/watt, may not reflect yours. 5350kh/s @ 3300w


What kind of cards are you running? 1.62Kh/s per watt seems sort of inefficient.


----------



## frickfrock999

It's actually pretty funny.

Bitcoin adoption and acceptance has never been higher but it keeps going down in value each day.


----------



## DizZz

This is a pretty good graph too after some adjusting. Not quite as good as chartbuddy but pretty close.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's actually pretty funny.
> 
> Bitcoin adoption and acceptance has never been higher but it keeps going down in value each day.


That is because those who sought to induce panic for their own gain have been successful. Someone has to be buying up all the bitcoin that is being dumped by those running for the exits because of china, the IRS, and low daily dumping profits with some fear of the summer.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I need your help guys.

Below are the sites I can't acess. Can you guys open it?

http://products.ncix.com/promo/RockSolid2014.htm
http://www.amazon.ca/
http://www.newegg.com/
http://www.newegg.ca/


----------



## Crizume

All good to me.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Seems like my ISP's DNS got screwed. I can go on these sites no problem on a proxy, but without proxy it's impossible.


----------



## DizZz

Hmm you might want to consider switching to OpenDNS or Google's DNS servers


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Switced to Google, thanks Dizzzzz


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Switced to Google, thanks Dizzzzz


No problem that's what I'm using too and I've never had any issues in the last three years that I've been using them


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Switced to Google, thanks Dizzzzz


Haven't seen you around in awhile, I was wondering if you were still around.


----------



## barkinos98

I'd be happy if someone was to explain this.



literally just loaded the page to check the prices and it was like this.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

LOL, BUY BTC NOW! PRICES ARE SKYROCKETING !!!!!!!!!!

Great April Fools joke by btce


----------



## utnorris

When I saw it I thought my monitor was messed up, so I reloaded and it was right side up. Funny simple joke.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'd be happy if someone was to explain this.
> 
> 
> 
> literally just loaded the page to check the prices and it was like this.


Like stated by the two persons above, April fools.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ha!!! great lmao


----------



## dealio

no more china shenanigans 












""In light of China's imminent decision to clamp down on bitcoin exchanges, we had no choice but to completely ban China. We are aware that the decision will have a long-term impact on the proliferation of bitcoin and the price, but frankly we had no alternative."

http://www.coindesk.com/ceo-bitcoin-officially-bans-china/


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> no more china shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ""In light of China's imminent decision to clamp down on bitcoin exchanges, we had no choice but to completely ban China. We are aware that the decision will have a long-term impact on the proliferation of bitcoin and the price, but frankly we had no alternative."
> 
> http://www.coindesk.com/ceo-bitcoin-officially-bans-china/


Quote:


> CEO of The Internet™ Kal-El Al-Gore


Oh boy, I suppose I'll feel a little sorry for those in other countries that don't recognize April Fools that read this and automatically dump all their coins thinking the market is about to dissolve to this "news"


----------



## barkinos98

that said btc is actually going back up dollar by dollar, a few days ago it was nearing $450...


----------



## lacrossewacker

quick question...

I've mined quite a few different coins and have basically put those wallets on the "back burner" so to speak. I don't keep up with all the different communities for each, I'm just holding them for a while. What I'm concerned about though is if while I'm out and about doing other things and there's some sort of wallet update or something along those lines, could I risk the possibility of running into an issue where my coins are no longer _valid_ coming from an outdated wallet?

I mean like if I'm using Wallet version 1.01 and in a few months time I'm still sitting on that while everybody else has been upgrading gradually to Wallet version 5.4

Is this something I should worry about at all?


----------



## antonio8

If anyone can help me (the cuda thread is down for me).

I installed one 750ti on a powered riser just to see how it does before a get a rig up and also to see the difference in cooling. So 2 cards in pci express slots and one on a riser. I am running windows 7 64bit. I am running an Asus Crosshair V Formula board. The 670 in the top pci express slot, (full slot). The riser on the second pci express slot, (full slot) and the second 750ti on the last pci express slot, (full slot).

After I have everything up and running my 750ti's and 670 performance has dropped huge. 750ti's was getting 295 kh/s now only 50 kh/s. 670 was 265 kh/s now 40 kh/s.

Is there a setting in bios to change.

I am a dumb ... I clicked the wrong coin. Wasn't trying to pull an April Fool on no one.

I need to get more than 5 hours a sleep every day.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> quick question...
> 
> I've mined quite a few different coins and have basically put those wallets on the "back burner" so to speak. I don't keep up with all the different communities for each, I'm just holding them for a while. What I'm concerned about though is if while I'm out and about doing other things and there's some sort of wallet update or something along those lines, could I risk the possibility of running into an issue where my coins are no longer _valid_ coming from an outdated wallet?
> 
> I mean like if I'm using Wallet version 1.01 and in a few months time I'm still sitting on that while everybody else has been upgrading gradually to Wallet version 5.4
> 
> Is this something I should worry about at all?


Good question im curious as well.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> quick question...
> 
> I've mined quite a few different coins and have basically put those wallets on the "back burner" so to speak. I don't keep up with all the different communities for each, I'm just holding them for a while. What I'm concerned about though is if while I'm out and about doing other things and there's some sort of wallet update or something along those lines, could I risk the possibility of running into an issue where my coins are no longer _valid_ coming from an outdated wallet?
> 
> I mean like if I'm using Wallet version 1.01 and in a few months time I'm still sitting on that while everybody else has been upgrading gradually to Wallet version 5.4
> 
> Is this something I should worry about at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question im curious as well.
Click to expand...

wallet.dat should hold all of your coins and be backed up and restored for updates. No you should not loose any coins from not keeping a wallet up to date. Offline/cold/paper storage is really the way to go if you are just holding to hold. It keeps ALL potential theft and loss at bay...provided you can keep a piece of paper safe.


----------



## frickfrock999

I know it's hard to hear right now but hold strong to your Vertcoins.

This is just a tiny bump in the road to the much bigger picture. Don't let that price drop deter you, it's actually the perfect time to buy even more coins at a cheap price.

We'll be just fine.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I know it's hard to hear right now but hold strong to your Vertcoins.
> 
> This is just a tiny bump in the road to the much bigger picture. Don't let that price drop deter you, it's actually the perfect time to buy even more coins at a cheap price.
> 
> We'll be just fine.


tell me where to buy them
decided i should spend my 0.1BTC


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> tell me where to buy them
> decided i should spend my 0.1BTC


Just my experience, but I have NEVER run into an issue with Bter.com


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> tell me where to buy them
> decided i should spend my 0.1BTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my experience, but I have NEVER run into an issue with Bter.com
Click to expand...

alright man!
Will buy ~45 coins.
Trust you frick!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> alright man!
> Will buy ~45 coins.
> Trust you frick!












Vertans 4 lyfe.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah!


----------



## kskwerl

Is it just me or is whatmine totally pointless in looking at? For me the stats will be completely different like ten minutes later


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Is it just me or is whatmine totally pointless in looking at? For me the stats will be completely different like ten minutes later


Yeah i found them and coinwarz to be a moving target. Plus there's always the anomaly of some random coin, showing it being of high value when it is actually worthless.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yeah i found them and coinwarz to be a moving target. Plus there's always the anomaly of some random coin, showing it being of high value when it is actually worthless.


lol exactly, its kind of pointless. Like I should be mining iCoin...wut or silicon valley coin?


----------



## Rage19420

Looks like that double DOGE on ypool is over.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Is it just me or is whatmine totally pointless in looking at? For me the stats will be completely different like ten minutes later


It's because of the big multi-pools, they jump on a coin that shows to be the most profitable, then they immediately dump the mined coins into the market which crashes the prices, because the coin doesn't have enough buy volume to sustain the price with the kind of dumping they do. There has been times that it seemed that I alone have affected a coin's price due to very weak buy support and just me mining it and dumping it into its market.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Is it just me or is whatmine totally pointless in looking at? For me the stats will be completely different like ten minutes later
> 
> 
> 
> It's because of the big multi-pools, they jump on a coin that shows to be the most profitable, then they immediately dump the mined coins into the market which crashes the prices, because the coin doesn't have enough buy volume to sustain the price with the kind of dumping they do. There has been times that it seemed that I alone have affected a coin's price due to very weak buy support and just me mining it and dumping it into its market.
Click to expand...

There is a reasonably new multi pool that seems to understand that concept, and is trying to counteract the damage by spliting hash across several coins. http://coinshift.com/ I like the idea, it is currently not as profitable as some of the other multipools, but I would poke a guess that the damage being done by this style of multipool is minimal comparative speaking. I pointed two identical miners at clevermining and coinshift, and ended up with a variation in payout that is within margin of luck. My rejects were at 0.1% for coinshift, and 4% for clevermining.

I am on the NUT train right now, but I will be watching coinshift, and I hope they get some more hash thrown at them soon, and that other multipools follow suit.


----------



## DizZz

If anyone is still mining scrypt coins on a multi pool, this is an interesting and very helpful site that I would recommend checking out. It compares the profitability of these pools side by side


----------



## daguardian

Still have frozen funds in Vicurex


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If anyone is still mining scrypt coins on a multi pool, this is an interesting and very helpful site that I would recommend checking out. It compares the profitability of these pools side by side


Seems to be down...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Guess who just lost 70 VTC to a crashing hard drive......

*insert multiple expletives*


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Guess who just lost 70 VTC to a crashing hard drive......
> 
> *insert multiple expletives*


Ah that sucks, no backup of the wallet file?

- Also what kind of drive.
- What kind of crash? Drive physically damaged or is it the file system?


----------



## barkinos98

I cant even get my btc transferred to bter because its still a pending one :/


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ah that sucks, no backup of the wallet file?
> 
> - Also what kind of drive.
> - What kind of crash? Drive physically damaged or is it the file system?


Came to work and my PC was off. Flipped it on and it'd try to boot from the NIC.

Looking at the BIOS it's not displaying the name of the drive or its storage capacity.

I just took the drive out and stuck it in a larger workstation with extra cabling.

The drive isnt registering under Windows Disk Manager. Windows would take a long time to boot as well, as if it was trying to gather the data from the newly inserted drive but kep failing.

I can hear a slight beep noise. Not a high tune one, but a beep ever second and a half or so.

Didnt back this particular wallet up since it was on my work PC and I had just never thought I'd have this issue here (conpared to my wallets at home on my nuclear reactor PC....

BOOOO









Learn from my mistake PEOPLE!!! I've been wacked









As for the model, I'll have to look later but its from my HP elite 8000.

Another IT guy said we had what sounded like a brown out in the Reston, Va area.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Hey, was wondering if someone could help me out.

I decided to try out BAMT but I cannot figure out how to get things running. I'm familiar with settting up the scrypts but I can not find any information as to what files I actually need to set up.

i.e. bamt.conf - cgminer.conf, pools

Played around a bit with Trial and Error, but I just end up making the BAMT install not bootable lol.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Seems to be down...


Hmm it's working for me...try again now?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hey, was wondering if someone could help me out.
> 
> I decided to try out BAMT but I cannot figure out how to get things running. I'm familiar with settting up the scrypts but I can not find any information as to what files I actually need to set up.
> 
> i.e. bamt.conf - cgminer.conf, pools
> 
> Played around a bit with Trial and Error, but I just end up making the BAMT install not bootable lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


if you are just mining regular scrypt coins you need to edit one file "cgminer.conf"


taken from https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2924.0


----------



## frickfrock999

What coins are you currently mining?

I'm holding...

Darkcoin
Vertcoin
Digitalcoin
Reddcoin


----------



## antonio8

Is there such a site that will show coins by their algo?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What coins are you currently mining?
> 
> I'm holding...
> 
> Darkcoin
> Vertcoin
> Digitalcoin
> Reddcoin


Mining:
NUT

Holding:
BTC
DOGE
NUT
LTC

Buying:
BTC


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What coins are you currently mining?
> 
> I'm holding...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Darkcoin
> Vertcoin
> Digitalcoin
> Reddcoin


I'm mining:
Vertcoin
LTC

Holding:
LTC
Vert


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What coins are you currently mining?
> 
> I'm holding...
> 
> Darkcoin
> Vertcoin
> Digitalcoin
> Reddcoin


I'm holding Bitcoin, Dogecoin and Vertcoin. Currently I'm mining Heavycoin and periodically sell some for Vert.


----------



## Rage19420

Mining between Blackcoin and Vertcoin + a little Nut now and then.

Holding all of it for now.


----------



## ComputerRestore

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> if you are just mining regular scrypt coins you need to edit one file "cgminer.conf"


+1 Thank you very much.


----------



## MotO

Has anybody else turned off their miners? My baby sits idle for now. I'm just holding my btc, vtc, and doge for now.


----------



## chronicfx

I am about to shut it down and hold coin. Not sure if i can bear selling my 7970's for the going rate of sub $200 i am seeing on ebay though.


----------



## barkinos98

this is a joke right, $200 for a 7970?
damn, simply damn.

we paid $350 for 7950's a few months back :/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am about to shut it down and hold coin. Not sure if i can bear selling my 7970's for the going rate of sub $200 i am seeing on ebay though.


Damn... and I thought I was going to be able to sell my 7970's with blocks and get a 290X...

Drat....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cough I told yall cough...scrypt iz ded, don't buy 280x cards


----------



## JMattes

Wow.. I was like why are you guys even thinking about it when there profit to still be made.. $450... wow its tanking..

There is still some profit to be made but not much especially if you pay electricity.. I guess this is a result of the IRS? Or was there more bad news?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cough I told yall cough...scrypt iz ded, don't buy 280x cards


I personally am going to welcome the cheap 280s...I need 2 more cards, one for the eyefinity rig, and one for the son's gaming rig.


----------



## ccRicers

I don't want to shut it down right now, as I just built it less than a month ago. There's still hope for NVidia cards and post-Scrypt coins.

I wonder if it is possible to use some of my cards to mine and others for a render farm since I use Blender so... maybe I can do both at the same time depending on the coin


----------



## Playapplepie

So what is happening to cryptocoins? Is this the end? Doge has tanked and Bitcoin is not far behind.


----------



## slowman87

Yeah not sure. I may get out of it though. It was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So what is happening to cryptocoins? Is this the end? Doge has tanked and Bitcoin is not far behind.


This is the end...
Hold your breath and couuunnttt to ten.

-adell

No but in all seriousness I was thinking of putting a rig together and literally these last 2 weeks is the reason im not going to, at least any time soon.
Looking forward to see what'll happen though!


----------



## kskwerl

Watch everyone sell their rigs and mining explodes and btc hits 2k USD


----------



## barkinos98

no but in all reality $200 for a 7970 might be an all time low for those cards
that doesnt sound too reassuring


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Watch everyone sell their rigs and mining explodes and btc hits 2k USD


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I don't want to shut it down right now, as I just built it less than a month ago. There's still hope for NVidia cards and post-Scrypt coins.
> 
> I wonder if it is possible to use some of my cards to mine and others for a render farm since I use Blender so... maybe I can do both at the same time depending on the coin


That's the beauty of cuda...nvidia cards not only are more efficient but can also be repurposed for render farms/rentals...whereas amd can only do hashcat ocl and not much more.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cough I told yall cough...scrypt iz ded, don't buy 280x cards


What to now then?


----------



## dealio

ya'll need stop worrying about immediate profits. pay that power bill and HODL tight.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Has anybody else turned off their miners? My baby sits idle for now. I'm just holding my btc, vtc, and doge for now.


rent it out knucklehead


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's the beauty of cuda...nvidia cards not only are more efficient but can also be repurposed for render farms/rentals...whereas amd can only do hashcat ocl and not much more.


Yep, and Blender supports both but Cuda is more compatible with most of Blender's rendering features. Now I just gotta figure out how to set up the farm from my main computer.


----------



## thebufenator

So is heavycoin more profitable than Hirocoin or Vertcoin?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So is heavycoin more profitable than Hirocoin or Vertcoin?


Not sure about Hirocoin. Not more profitable the Vert either.


----------



## thebufenator

I've currently got 2 rigs still doing scrypt, 1 on vert, 1 on x11 doing DRK or HIC, and the last which I have been switching around. It is hard to determine the most profitable at the moment with so much market movement


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What coins are you currently mining?
> 
> I'm holding...
> 
> Darkcoin
> Vertcoin
> Digitalcoin
> Reddcoin


VTC, EXE, and Hirocoin mainly


----------



## chronicfx

Not holding btc and ltc? That is what all my coin is. I hope one of them makes a comeback.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Not holding btc and ltc? That is what all my coin is. I hope one of them makes a comeback.


I'm sure it will, everyone needs to chilllllll


----------



## Playapplepie

So I'm gathering that AMD cards have lost the crown as most efficient miners. Is that true?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So I'm gathering that AMD cards have lost the crown as most efficient miners. Is that true?


I think it's going that route. Scrypt coins are being diluted, people are already receiving Scrypt ASICs from Gridseed, and more resistant algorithms are being used to combat them.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think it's going that route. Scrypt coins are being diluted, people are already receiving Scrypt ASICs from Gridseed, and more resistant algorithms are being used to combat them.


That is bullcrap! I hope all coins, scrypt or not, crash completely.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think it's going that route. Scrypt coins are being diluted, people are already receiving Scrypt ASICs from Gridseed, and more resistant algorithms are being used to combat them.


Don't the scrypt asics from gridseed no like very little hashes?


----------



## frickfrock999

But for a coin to be successful nowadays, it needs more features than just being tradable on the market.

It needs a service like Darkcoin's Darksend or Reddcoin's constant campaigning and focus objectives.

That's why so many people are excited about NEM and NXT.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Don't the scrypt asics from gridseed no like very little hashes?


ok i just looked must not have seen those last time i checked, still 300kh x 50 = 15000khs for 10K USD


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> But for a coin to be successful nowadays, it needs more features than just being tradable on the market.
> 
> It needs a service like Darkcoin's Darksend or Reddcoin's constant campaigning and focus objectives.
> 
> That's why so many people are excited about NEM and NXT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> ok i just looked must not have seen those last time i checked, still 300kh x 50 = 15000khs for 10K USD


kncminer titan or fibonacci miners are where it's at for scrypt...both seem reliable, at least knc (which I've dealt with in the past were legit).


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> kncminer titan or fibonacci miners are where it's at for scrypt...both seem reliable, at least knc (which I've dealt with in the past were legit).


can the kncminers or fibonacci and gridseed mine scrypt-N?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> can the kncminers or fibonacci and gridseed mine scrypt-N?


Nope...but are way more efficient kh/watt wise for scrypt and there won't be any significant improvement in performance per watt or dolar till 20nm is out. These latest batchs of scrypt asics will be rather profitable to buy, specially if power costs are high where you live.

https://minereu.com/product/gridseed-blade-miner/

5-6 day shipping...that's rather good.

Price is similar to buying 18 gtx 750 ti cards, which would net the same hash rate but draw 9x more power and require 3 550w psus and systems to set them up.
You only need a 500w or lower psu for this asic.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What coins are you currently mining?
> 
> I'm holding...
> 
> Darkcoin
> Vertcoin
> Digitalcoin
> Reddcoin


Mining and HOLDING Blackcoin, Execoin, and Myriadcoin. Also holding small amounts of VTC and HIRO. Nutcoin is my underdog hold.

Only coins with some form of innovation (new proof schemes, algos, and the like) for me now. One trick ponies and clones without a purpose are why we're in this state of crypto crash in the first place! Well, that and fud news from China.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Myr pump has been ongoing today. Sold out and waiting to reenter lower. Bought at 3 and sold at 6.8.


----------



## frickfrock999

What pool are you mining Myr at?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Myr pump has been ongoing today. Sold out and waiting to reenter lower. Bought at 3 and sold at 6.8.


Do you mean bought at 300 sats and sold at 680? If so, for your sake, I hope a new floor hasn't been established. For my sake, I hope it has!


----------



## Willanhanyard

Why do you guy still mine when profits are <$1 for 1khz?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Why do you guy still mine when profits are <$1 for 1khz?


Because we're not mining to immediately dump at those low profit points. We're mining to increase holdings for coins we believe will be worth a lot in the future.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What pool are you mining Myr at?


None, I haven't spent the time to figure out the best algorithm for my cards (290's and 750 Ti's). Just picked up a bunch on the 28th from poloniex.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Why do you guy still mine when profits are <$1 for 1khz?


Because I am not selling what I mine daily. I am holding most of it and taking advantage of market fluctuations to increase my output. I don't foresee moving to cash out for a long while. People mined litecoin and bitcoin when they were worthless and their patience was rewarded. I am hoping to have similar luck. Short term losses for long term gain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Do you mean bought at 300 sats and sold at 680? If so, for your sake, I hope a new floor hasn't been established. For my sake, I hope it has!


Yes. Seeing as it went from around 300 or so to 700 in 24 hours, I'm guessing it is just a pump and dump like the last one. Someone on the trollbox at poloniex called the spike correctly the day before, and today had the second bounce down to less than an hour. Rather honest of him.







If a new floor gets established, as long as it is under 690, I come out ahead on reentry. I'm guessing the floor will go up some, the coin has potential. If it goes up too much, I'll probably put more into EMC2 or EXE unless I find some more whales to follow.

Hold your HIC (or is it HIRO now?), I've been whale watching lately. Quite a few hirocoin pools have had some whales swimming in those ponds. I foresee a pump in the future for it. Low difficulty and the right buzzwords are associated with it to make it doable.

I've made more trading in the last week than I have over the last month of mining. I now wish I would just dumped fiat straight into the market instead of mining.


----------



## edo101

Okay, I can't believe I'm about to say this but, at this point in time, is there still money to be maade in mining. I need to upgrade my gfx card soon and I'm a bit biased towards AMD since they are struggling so chances are my next card is a Radeon. Is there any point anymore or has this mining craze things stopped

It would be nice to get a card and have it mine on my down time


----------



## thrgk

Is netcode a good DOGE pool? I was using dogehouse but there website is all screwed up. Is netcode pretty good? I found multipool to suck


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Okay, I can't believe I'm about to say this but, at this point in time, is there still money to be maade in mining. I need to upgrade my gfx card soon and I'm a bit biased towards AMD since they are struggling so chances are my next card is a Radeon. Is there any point anymore or has this mining craze things stopped
> 
> It would be nice to get a card and have it mine on my down time


The easy money is probably done with. If your looking to get into this, know that you will have to at the least speculate for long term gains to see real rewards. There is little to be made in selling whatever you mine immediately, especially if you have average or higher electricity cost. If you are wanting more in the way of immediate returns, you will have to trade which can require time and some educated guesswork.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Okay, I can't believe I'm about to say this but, at this point in time, is there still money to be maade in mining. I need to upgrade my gfx card soon and I'm a bit biased towards AMD since they are struggling so chances are my next card is a Radeon. Is there any point anymore or has this mining craze things stopped
> 
> It would be nice to get a card and have it mine on my down time


Get a gtx 750 ti 2gb...most efficient mining card ever made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is netcode a good DOGE pool? I was using dogehouse but there website is all screwed up. Is netcode pretty good? I found multipool to suck


Don't mine doge?

Mine something more profitable and buy doge...or buy btc with usd and then buy doge.


----------



## thrgk

what else is better to mine? I am unsure so just kept mining and hoping itll pop? What do you recommend, id gladly change lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what else is better to mine? I am unsure so just kept mining and hoping itll pop? What do you recommend, id gladly change lol


To be honest, we're already starting the next generations of Cryptos.

*NEM

Ethereum

NXT*

Are essentially the Holy Trinity.

If you really want to be part of something bigger and make some serious profits, get yourself any of those 3. Even Mintcoin would be great.

However, there's 7 minable coins that stand the best chance of having a future. Mostly because they're actually innovative and have committed community/devs.
*
Hirocoin
Vertcoin
Digitalcoin
Darkcoin
Gridcoin
Reddcoin
And maybe Blackcoin*

Take your pick. Those are the cream of the altcoin crop.


----------



## thrgk

I will try NEM and see, is that tradable on most markets or considered an alt coin?


----------



## thrgk

Eh actually nxt looks cool, with 4 7970s how many should i be able to mine a day?


----------



## frickfrock999

You can't mine NEM, NXT, or Ethereum. They were only distributed to shareholders when the coin was first announced. You had to jump on it early.









Just trade for some like I did.

https://nextcoin.org/index.php/board,2.0.html


----------



## thrgk

is vert hard to setup? or like doge


----------



## thrgk

just download vertminer and vert wallet? how should i setup the vertminer config? create a pool account from one of the vert pools and input the info there?

Can i just use my cgminer and change config to use a vertcoin stratum? or is the vertminer a must?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> just download vertminer and vert wallet? how should i setup the vertminer config? create a pool account from one of the vert pools and input the info there?
> 
> Can i just use my cgminer and change config to use a vertcoin stratum? or is the vertminer a must?


Use vertminer and register at pool.verters.com and a failover pool, like vtcpoolz or suprnova or whatever.

What cards do you own?

You should be able to run -I 13 -g 1 with 280X (lookup gap 2, and thread concurrency 8193). -g 2 won't make a difference, might increase rejects.


----------



## thrgk

can you paste a config I can use? this is what I have now. I have 4 7970s

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333",
"user" : "thrgk",
"pass" : "rich456"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://vtc.poolz.net:3333",
"user" : "thrgk",
"pass" : "rich456"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "13",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-threads" : "4",
"expiry" : "30",
"scan-time" : "5"
}


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is netcode a good DOGE pool? I was using dogehouse but there website is all screwed up. Is netcode pretty good? I found multipool to suck


Rapidhash is the best IMO I absolutely love it and the community. If you're into Doge community it's run by rog1121


----------



## thrgk

Ok I got vertminer working, however for 7970s, is 250kh/s good per card? with doge I got 750kh/s.

Also, These are my settings, however gpu 1 is only getting 20kh/s, should i change gpu threads from 1 to 4 ?
{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "-o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333",
"user" : "thrgk.thrgk",
"pass" : "x"
},
{
"url" : "-o stratum+tcp://vtc.poolz.net:3333",
"user" : "thrgk.thrgk",
"pass" : "x"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "13",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"expiry" : "30",
"scan-time" : "5"
}


----------



## kskwerl

What is the best pump and dump coin out right now? Unfortunately thats what I will have to do with half of my farm


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> can you paste a config I can use? this is what I have now. I have 4 7970s
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333",
> "user" : "thrgk",
> "pass" : "rich456"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://vtc.poolz.net:3333",
> "user" : "thrgk",
> "pass" : "rich456"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "13",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "gpu-threads" : "4",
> "expiry" : "30",
> "scan-time" : "5"
> }


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok I got vertminer working, however for 7970s, is 250kh/s good per card? with doge I got 750kh/s.
> 
> Also, These are my settings, however gpu 1 is only getting 20kh/s, should i change gpu threads from 1 to 4 ?
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "-o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333",
> "user" : "thrgk.thrgk",
> "pass" : "x"
> },
> {
> "url" : "-o stratum+tcp://vtc.poolz.net:3333",
> "user" : "thrgk.thrgk",
> "pass" : "x"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "13",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "expiry" : "30",
> "scan-time" : "5"
> }


why 4 threads???

What miner? no hw?

Try this:

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333",
"user" : "thrgk",
"pass" : "rich456"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://vtc.poolz.net:3333",
"user" : "thrgk",
"pass" : "rich456"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "13",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"expiry" : "30",
"scan-time" : "5"
"thread-concurrency" : "8193"
}
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What is the best pump and dump coin out right now? Unfortunately thats what I will have to do with half of my farm


I'd reccomend myriad with the skein algo...not exactly p&d but profitable to mine and low power draw.


----------



## Deaf Jam

With vertcoin you will get about half your usual hashrate if your well optimized. My R9 290s get 450 kh/s each mining vert.

You need to add

"thread-concurrency" : "8192",

You can try higher numbers as well. Google 7970 thread concurrency and you'll find what others are running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What is the best pump and dump coin out right now? Unfortunately thats what I will have to do with half of my farm


Unfortunately that changes too much for me to know. EXE and VTC have been solid as of late. If I was in a situation where I had to pump and dump, I would look at coinfu.io and compare their numbers to what you can get mining VTC, EXE, or whatever else you think is promising. They have been running better than other multipools. I had a miner pointed to them for a few days and got >0.006 bitcoin/kh. They just are new and are learning that they need DDoS protection so they have been down. You'll get bitcoin from them.

You can check several pools and look up miners with similar hashrates if you don't want to do any math.


----------



## thrgk

with that I get the error

Input server details

URL

in vertminer when I run it


----------



## thrgk

The issue is I have 2 files, vertminer.config and vertminer.bat so which file do i use? which files get what info?


----------



## gumball458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is netcode a good DOGE pool? I was using dogehouse but there website is all screwed up. Is netcode pretty good? I found multipool to suck


net code is great. i have mining with them since doge started


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> The issue is I have 2 files, vertminer.config and vertminer.bat so which file do i use? which files get what info?


run vertminer.exe if you created a .conf file. (yeah, it's .conf and not .config)


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> why 4 threads???
> 
> What miner? no hw?
> 
> Try this:
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333",
> "user" : "thrgk",
> "pass" : "rich456"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://vtc.poolz.net:3333",
> "user" : "thrgk",
> "pass" : "rich456"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "13",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",
> "expiry" : "30",
> "scan-time" : "5"
> "thread-concurrency" : "8193"
> }
> I'd reccomend myriad with the skein algo...not exactly p&d but profitable to mine and low power draw.


which miner in PiMP would i use for this? Can you show me an examplke of a config?


----------



## thrgk

ok it looks like I am all set, getting about 320kh/s per 7970, all 7970s mining.

One question, when I start it up, it says something about switching pools, is that OK?
These are my 2 pools, is one better then the other? Or does it not matter?
{
"url" : "-o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333",
"user" : "thrgk.thrgk",
"pass" : "rich456"
},
{
"url" : "-o stratum+tcp://vtc.poolz.net:3333",
"user" : "thrgk.thrgk",
"pass" : "rich456"
}


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> which miner in PiMP would i use for this? Can you show me an examplke of a config?


You need to do the following:

open a root console window, type editpm and hit enter.

Then look for the one that says scryptn or something like that. Find the scryptn .conf file route and edit it with nano.

Example: nano /etc/ifmi/scryptn.cgminer.conf

Then pick that conf to autostart and you're good to go.

Pool manager is really intuitive. Open a browser window and navigate to the rig's ip address.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok it looks like I am all set, getting about 320kh/s per 7970, all 7970s mining.
> 
> One question, when I start it up, it says something about switching pools, is that OK?
> These are my 2 pools, is one better then the other? Or does it not matter?
> {
> "url" : "-o stratum+tcp://pool.verters.com:3333",
> "user" : "thrgk.thrgk",
> "pass" : "rich456"
> },
> {
> "url" : "-o stratum+tcp://vtc.poolz.net:3333",
> "user" : "thrgk.thrgk",
> "pass" : "rich456"
> }


It's fine, leave it be. verters is good, both are really but I prefer verters.


----------



## thrgk

How many coins per day should I expect ? Thanks for the help


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get a gtx 750 ti 2gb...most efficient mining card ever made.
> .


Are you for real? All I've heard is how AMD cards are the way to go. In the case that you're not joking. Can I buy lets say a 280X and then a 750Ti and use them in the same rig?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Are you for real? All I've heard is how AMD cards are the way to go. In the case that you're not joking. Can I buy lets say a 280X and then a 750Ti and use them in the same rig?


If you haven't bought the cards as yet, you'd be better off sticking to just one company. And like he said, 750 ti changes the 'way to go' concept, Maxwell is the future of mining.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> rent it out knucklehead


Renting it out would maybe give me 0.02 btc a day. Not worth it with my electricity costs. BTC has to rise.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You need to do the following:
> 
> open a root console window, type editpm and hit enter.
> 
> Then look for the one that says scryptn or something like that. Find the scryptn .conf file route and edit it with nano.
> 
> Example: nano /etc/ifmi/scryptn.cgminer.conf
> 
> Then pick that conf to autostart and you're good to go.
> 
> Pool manager is really intuitive. Open a browser window and navigate to the rig's ip address.
> It's fine, leave it be. verters is good, both are really but I prefer verters.


So it is the same as using the scryptN miner I've been using to mine vert?


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> If you haven't bought the cards as yet, you'd be better off sticking to just one company. And like he said, 750 ti changes the 'way to go' concept, Maxwell is the future of mining.


whats wrong with using two different companies?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Dat wallllll though. Gonna get tested tomorrow. If we break through then see you at $200. If we don't then I think we will see our reversal. Will know for sure in 24h.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Are you for real? All I've heard is how AMD cards are the way to go. In the case that you're not joking. Can I buy lets say a 280X and then a 750Ti and use them in the same rig?


Well, yeah, not kidding mate.
6 gpu rig using gtx 750 ti is the best right now, power costs just got real.
Can't mine alternate algos like the one yacoin uses with an r9 280x, for example. The max you can get out of a 280x at yac is 4kh/s, when a gtx 750 ti can do 3.6kh/s and draw 18w while at it. (the 280x will draw like 180-200w)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> 
> 
> Dat wallllll though. Gonna get tested tomorrow. If we break through then see you at $200. If we don't then I think we will see our reversal. Will know for sure in 24h.


Agreed, I can see us down in the 350 region...then back up, to 2k usd?








Gonna take a while though...


----------



## Eggy88

I have had 50/50 of my hashrate on Doge/VTC the last weeks and i'm thinking about mining my way up to 300k (2 more days) and then choosing another coin. Any suggestions? Thinking about picking a coin that might spike in the future so i'm in for the long run and not planning on pump/dump mining (unless we see a large spike in the near future, i might cash out a bit and then buy in again if it falls)

The rig is 3x 7970's

Should i just throw it over to LTC again (have ~ 15 LTC ATM) or would you pick another coin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I have had 50/50 of my hashrate on Doge/VTC the last weeks and i'm thinking about mining my way up to 300k (2 more days) and then choosing another coin. Any suggestions? Thinking about picking a coin that might spike in the future so i'm in for the long run and not planning on pump/dump mining (unless we see a large spike in the near future, i might cash out a bit and then buy in again if it falls)
> 
> The rig is 3x 7970's
> 
> Should i just throw it over to LTC again (have ~ 15 LTC ATM) or would you pick another coin?


I would hoard some darkcoin, hirocoin, ultracoin and most importantly myriad.

X11 algo in hiro and dark draws only 105w per 280x, that's pretty damn cool...groestl, qubit and skein algo myriad run cooler than scrypt too but hotter than x11 (no power measurements yet, sorry), and scrypt jane coins run at least 15% cooler and draw less power than scrypt or scrypt n.


----------



## chronicfx

I am mining straight ltc the last week. It seems to be the only sensible move with scrypt in my eyes. Ltc has to come up someday. That is my gut feeling.


----------



## mav2000

I tried vertco.in but their payout seems to be very low. Back to PTS for now though. Power requirement is much lower as well


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I tried vertco.in but their payout seems to be very low. Back to PTS for now though. Power requirement is much lower as well


Try X11, hiro or darkcoin...you'll love it! 105w per 280x. (1050mv msi gaming 280x at 1020mhz core...can be lower if you underclock mem to 300mhz)


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You can't mine NEM, NXT, or Ethereum. They were only distributed to shareholders when the coin was first announced. You had to jump on it early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trade for some like I did.
> 
> https://nextcoin.org/index.php/board,2.0.html


I've always wondered how the non-minable currencies work. Isn't the whole point of mining (and cryptocurrencies)to have transactions validated on a decentralized network? How are the transactions for those coins being processed?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am mining straight ltc the last week. It seems to be the only sensible move with scrypt in my eyes. Ltc has to come up someday. That is my gut feeling.


Hope your guts right.. I got 50 coins sitting around waiting for that day to come.. I left it too.. may of been gas tho as my business ventures never pan out..


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try X11, hiro or darkcoin...you'll love it! 105w per 280x. (1050mv msi gaming 280x at 1020mhz core...can be lower if you underclock mem to 300mhz)


Is there a calc for Darkcoin....or any of the others you mentioned?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Maybe some of you all can head over to my thread to help me out real quick with a potential HDD failure.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478744/hard-drive-dead/0_100#post_22051250

I had some coins stored there -_-


----------



## kskwerl

So in an attempt to mine hirocoin using the ScryptN miner in PiMP i used the following config and got hardware errors out the wahzooo

]
,
"auto-fan" : true,
"intensity" : "18",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "27000",
"shaders" : "0",
"api-listen" : true,
"api-port" : "4028",
"api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-engine" : "1000",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500",
"gpu-powertune" : "0",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.00",
"gpu-fan" : "0-100",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "77",
"temp-target" : "72",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"expiry" : "20",
"scan-time" : "60",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"kernel" : "ckolivas",
"nfactor" : "11"
}


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So in an attempt to mine hirocoin using the ScryptN miner in PiMP i used the following config and got hardware errors out the wahzooo
> 
> ]
> ,
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "intensity" : "18",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "27000",
> "shaders" : "0",
> "api-listen" : true,
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-engine" : "1000",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500",
> "gpu-powertune" : "0",
> "gpu-vddc" : "0.00",
> "gpu-fan" : "0-100",
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "temp-overheat" : "77",
> "temp-target" : "72",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "expiry" : "20",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
> "kernel" : "ckolivas",
> "nfactor" : "11"
> }


Hiro is X11, not scrypt. Kernal will be darkcoin.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Hiro is X11, not scrypt. Kernal will be darkcoin.


I changed kernal to darkcoin still won't mine


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I changed kernal to darkcoin still won't mine


I'm using the ScryptN miner in PiMP v1.2 beta

I know Ivan uses PiMP so maybe he could chime in


----------



## btupsx

Was just looking over the specs for KnC's 250 MH/s Scrypt ASIC. With the market the way it is now, one has to wonder, where is the capital going to come from to absorb the initial influx of coins these monsters will produce? Sure, big jump in difficulty will mitigate this to a large degree, but the market is having trouble supporting prices at current hash rates and difficulty. Going to be an interesting 3-4 months.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm using the ScryptN miner in PiMP v1.2 beta
> 
> I know Ivan uses PiMP so maybe he could chime in


You want sph miner i think its called. Comes with kernals for nearly every algo.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You want sph miner i think its called. Comes with kernals for nearly every algo.


Yep that's correct. Sph-sgminer is the one you should download kskwerl.

On another note. How can people even consider getting asics when (taking into account the current data) someone who gets the 250Mh/s Titan will need about 7 months to break even.


----------



## Deaf Jam

The only reason for a currency to go up is if people want it. This is why dumping hurts coins, supply goes up while demand sits there. If all the GPU miners go to alternative scrypts, those cash out and trade via bitcoin usually. Litecoin no longer needs to be a part of a GPU mining ecosystem. It is just another coin and then Litecoin becomes regulated to the ASIC ecosystem primarily as it doesn't have the penetration bitcoin does. A lot less people are going to be in that one if GPU miners realize this and leave in mass. Those that are left have 10 grand miners to pay off and will not be holding once difficulty catches up. They will be dumping, especially if the value of their coins tanks. In order for that to have a chance, we can't participate in scrypt at all. KNC is making miners that have the power of farms by the truckload. Let them devour themselves by leaving their market. They certainly will have little reservation about trying to destroy ours.

Remember, bitcoin miners tried to kill scrypt for us with their old GPU firepower initially by inciting scares by picking off a weak coin here and there. They still do if boast on bitcointalk are to be believed. Once they have the firepower, they no longer care about the rest of us. If history is any indication, they will use their old farms as bitcoin miners did to depress our markets as they are a threat to their profitability. We can return the favor and kill scrypt for them by no longer using it. Depress their markets, make them hurt back. I don't see this happening, but it would be the best defense GPU miners could muster.

Scrypt coins are now less than 5% of my portfolio, soon they will be zero. I will not help someone who wishes to cause me harm, even if I have to take losses in the short term to do so. I would urge you to do the same.


----------



## battleaxe

I've completely switched to pts now. Done with scrypt. There's no point now anyway.


----------



## utnorris

So how do you mine in a multipool if you do not do scrypt?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So how do you mine in a multipool if you do not do scrypt?


It is not impossible, you just use an sha256 pool. https://www.multipool.us/index.php has both a SHA256 and a scypt pool


----------



## rickmontier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So how do you mine in a multipool if you do not do scrypt?


there are 2 options available:
the scrypt pool
and
the SHA256 pool


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Yep that's correct. Sph-sgminer is the one you should download kskwerl.
> 
> On another note. How can people even consider getting asics when (taking into account the current data) someone who gets the 250Mh/s Titan will need about 7 months to break even.


People are, and will, get ASICS because the process node progress will not be as rampant as it was with SHA. The common belief is that the KnC Titan is based off of 28 nm litho, and the "limit" for node downsizing within the next 2 years is 20 nm. So, even if one pops $10k on a KnC Titan, their chance of relatively rapid ROI *and* process node advantage is significantly, significantly higher than the first SHA ASICS. The big question is where the buy support will come from for traditional Scrypt coins once the ASIC wave really hits. As Deaf Jam alluded to, don't count on GPU miners to contribute to that support.


----------



## Deadboy90

I'm just covering my ears and mining Feathercoin for forever.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is not impossible, you just use an sha256 pool. https://www.multipool.us/index.php has both a SHA256 and a scypt pool


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickmontier*
> 
> there are 2 options available:
> the scrypt pool
> and
> the SHA256 pool


I apologize for not being clearer. Everyone is suggesting to move to these alt coins that are not SHA256 or Scrypt, but rather a derivitive of Scrypt like ScryptJane. All of these require you to run a new cgminer version, like vertiminer or whatever it is called. How do you take advantage of mining the new wave of alt coins and still be part of a multipool like Clevermining?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> How do you take advantage of mining the new wave of alt coins and still be part of a multipool like Clevermining?


I dont get your question. Since you know multipools are currently for scrypt coins then how do you expect to mine scrypt jane and others with them? You cant lol.

If you want the other coins either you just mine them and dont use multipools, or you use a multipool and buy the other types.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I dont get your question. Since you know multipools are currently for scrypt coins then how do you expect to mine scrypt jane and others with them? You cant lol.
> 
> If you want the other coins either you just mine them and dont use multipools, or you use a multipool and buy the other types.


That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure. So if I want to mine these coins I will have to change from BAMT to something else to do it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Is there a calc for Darkcoin....or any of the others you mentioned?


Every pool has a coins per day estimate based on hash rate.
That's what I use. Once you know what hash rates you can get from your gear when mining EACH algorithm, you'll be able to calculate profits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So in an attempt to mine hirocoin using the ScryptN miner in PiMP i used the following config and got hardware errors out the wahzooo
> 
> ]
> ,
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "intensity" : "18",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "27000",
> "shaders" : "0",
> "api-listen" : true,
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-engine" : "1000",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500",
> "gpu-powertune" : "0",
> "gpu-vddc" : "0.00",
> "gpu-fan" : "0-100",
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "temp-overheat" : "77",
> "temp-target" : "72",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "expiry" : "20",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
> "kernel" : "ckolivas",
> "nfactor" : "11"
> }


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm using the ScryptN miner in PiMP v1.2 beta
> 
> I know Ivan uses PiMP so maybe he could chime in


as dmfree said, sph-sgminer...it's one of the miners bundled with pimp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Was just looking over the specs for KnC's 250 MH/s Scrypt ASIC. With the market the way it is now, one has to wonder, where is the capital going to come from to absorb the initial influx of coins these monsters will produce? Sure, big jump in difficulty will mitigate this to a large degree, but the market is having trouble supporting prices at current hash rates and difficulty. Going to be an interesting 3-4 months.


Yep, change to pimp: http://getpimp.org/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Yep that's correct. Sph-sgminer is the one you should download kskwerl.
> 
> On another note. How can people even consider getting asics when (taking into account the current data) someone who gets the 250Mh/s Titan will need about 7 months to break even.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I apologize for not being clearer. Everyone is suggesting to move to these alt coins that are not SHA256 or Scrypt, but rather a derivitive of Scrypt like ScryptJane. All of these require you to run a new cgminer version, like vertiminer or whatever it is called. How do you take advantage of mining the new wave of alt coins and still be part of a multipool like Clevermining?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure. So if I want to mine these coins I will have to change from BAMT to something else to do it.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So in an attempt to mine hirocoin using the ScryptN miner in PiMP i used the following config and got hardware errors out the wahzooo
> 
> ]
> ,
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "intensity" : "18",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "27000",
> "shaders" : "0",
> "api-listen" : true,
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-engine" : "1000",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500",
> "gpu-powertune" : "0",
> "gpu-vddc" : "0.00",
> "gpu-fan" : "0-100",
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "temp-overheat" : "77",
> "temp-target" : "72",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "expiry" : "20",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
> "kernel" : "ckolivas",
> "nfactor" : "11"
> }


Try this. It works well for me in BAMT with my Tri-X

{
"pools": [
{
asdfasdf
},
{
asdfasdf
}
],

"intensity" : "20,20,20,19,19",
"worksize" : "256",
"kernel" : "darkcoin",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "27500",
"shaders" : "2560,2560,2560,2560,2560",
"gpu-engine" : "1015,1015,1015,1015,1015",
"gpu-fan" : "45-80",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500,1500,1500,1500",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
"temp-cutoff" : "95,95,95,95,95",
"temp-overheat" : "92,92,92,92,92",
"temp-target" : "88,88,88,88,88",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"auto-fan" : true,
"auto-gpu" : false,
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "30",
"temp-hysteresis" : "5",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}

With an i3, I get about 2150-2200 kh/s... using my i5 before it finally died I got 2500 kh/s per card which is about what the cards should top out at. If you have trouble, thread concurrency would be the first thing I would lower, then intensity. Hope this gets you sorted out. I know it isn't on Pimp, but it should get you running.

EDIT: using sgminer-sph


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Try this. It works well for me in BAMT with my Tri-X
> 
> {
> "pools": [
> {
> asdfasdf
> },
> {
> asdfasdf
> }
> ],
> 
> "intensity" : "20,20,20,19,19",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "kernel" : "darkcoin",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "27500",
> "shaders" : "2560,2560,2560,2560,2560",
> "gpu-engine" : "1015,1015,1015,1015,1015",
> "gpu-fan" : "45-80",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500,1500,1500,1500",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95,95,95,95,95",
> "temp-overheat" : "92,92,92,92,92",
> "temp-target" : "88,88,88,88,88",
> "api-mcast-port" : "4028",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "auto-gpu" : false,
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "30",
> "temp-hysteresis" : "5",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
> }
> 
> With an i3, I get about 2150-2200 kh/s... using my i5 before it finally died I got 2500 kh/s per card which is about what the cards should top out at. If you have trouble, thread concurrency would be the first thing I would lower, then intensity. Hope this gets you sorted out. I know it isn't on Pimp, but it should get you running.
> 
> EDIT: using sgminer-sph


Thank you!

I am trying to get this Asus Z87 PRO LGA 1150 board to work, I can't get it to work with even 4 cards. It will only work with three, the fourth will start mining and die. It's not the card, one of you told me that it was a flawless plug and play 6 gpu mining board....can't remember who tho lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not me!









Experiment with pci-e gen in the bios...changing from 3 to 2 helps sometimes.
Also, swap pci-e slots.

The z87 g45 I use at the farm doesn't like having anything on the fourth pci slot, if you place a card there it'll deactivate all pci-e slots but the two main ones.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experiment with pci-e gen in the bios...changing from 3 to 2 helps sometimes.
> Also, swap pci-e slots.
> 
> The z87 g45 I use at the farm doesn't like having anything on the fourth pci slot, if you place a card there it'll deactivate all pci-e slots but the two main ones.


Yea I'm sure i'll figure it out but I could have just got another pro btc and not had the headaches


----------



## kskwerl

Ivan you bastard lol

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/5670#post_21891102


----------



## DizZz

Has anyone tried the Pimp OS?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Ivan you bastard lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/5670#post_21891102


Try last 16x slot at x2. My z77s will disable slots if last slot (black) is above x2.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Pimp OS?


Yea it's pretty sweet, I have my whole farm using it now. It's still in beta but easily the best I've used so far
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Try last 16x slot at x2. My z77s will disable slots if last slot (black) is above x2.


Thank you I will give it a try, I think two of the cards might be messed up and need RMA


----------



## Deaf Jam

Anybody who where to order risers that aren't junk with a return policy? I have 4 of 8 USB risers that are trash from multiple vendors, 5 of 15 ribbon risers that are trash, with four from one vendor. Really need more risers but haven't had any luck with whoever I go with.

I have an R9 290 right up against another R9 290. Since sapphire believes in leaving 3-4mm of component leads sticking out the back of their cards is okay, I have to shove a USB cable between backplate of the cards to pull them apart or the fans of one starts eating the component leads of other.

Brand new card back from RMA now has fans all cut up because of this. Absolutely ******ed of sapphire to make cards that won't sit in slots near each other.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Anybody who where to order risers that aren't junk with a return policy? I have 4 of 8 USB risers that are trash from multiple vendors, 5 of 15 ribbon risers that are trash, with four from one vendor. Really need more risers but haven't had any luck with whoever I go with.
> 
> I have an R9 290 right up against another R9 290. Since sapphire believes in leaving 3-4mm of component leads sticking out the back of their cards is okay, I have to shove a USB cable between backplate of the cards to pull them apart or the fans of one starts eating the component leads of other.
> 
> Brand new card back from RMA now has fans all cut up because of this. Absolutely ******ed of sapphire to make cards that won't sit in slots near each other.


I ordered 50 from aliexpress and they were great. The only thing is that I noticed with all of these different USB riser is that the L shape part on the sata connection is prone to easy breakage


----------



## kskwerl

quick question...noob question..I'm dumb. Which miner do I use to mine Myriadcoin with Skein?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> quick question...noob question..I'm dumb. Which miner do I use to mine Myriadcoin with Skein?


Heres the link to the miner i used: http://myrsk.cryptorus.com/index.php

The settings i used on my 280x's:

Code:



Code:


cgminer --skein -o stratum+tcp://us.cryptorus.com:3333 -u Rage19420.1 -p x -I 7 -g 2 --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192


----------



## Tartaros

Hey!

I've got 3x 5970s that i'm currently trying to get to work.(Soon my 4th).

I have tried W7, BAMT,PIMP Xubuntu 13.10,Ubuntu 12.10 and i can't get the mining to work?

If you could help me out and find a OS that works perfectly for 3-4x 5970s. If you could find me perfect drivers etc, been searching since tuesday and could not mine yet...

Could anyone help me?


----------



## Deaf Jam

What motherboard? Do they all work individually?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Heres the link to the miner i used: http://myrsk.cryptorus.com/index.php
> 
> The settings i used on my 280x's:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer --skein -o stratum+tcp://us.cryptorus.com:3333 -u Rage19420.1 -p x -I 7 -g 2 --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192


Thanks Rage, are you mining there? I'm trying to figure out which miner inside PIMP to use.. cough cough* Ivan plz hold my hand


----------



## Tartaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> What motherboard? Do they all work individually?


They all work individually, have stresstester them and they worked fine.

I'm currently using a evga e762 (x58 4-way classified).


----------



## Tartaros

I got a ud3 mobo and risers if that would change something


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thanks Rage, are you mining there? I'm trying to figure out which miner inside PIMP to use.. cough cough* Ivan plz hold my hand


I did yesterday until this am and jumped onto the BC pool.


----------



## ccRicers

Is PiMP suitable for nVidia now?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I did yesterday until this am and jumped onto the BC pool.


what BC pool?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> what BC pool?


Get the recent wallet here:

http://www.blackcoin.co/

Then click on the MINING link too access info on the pool address.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> They all work individually, have stresstester them and they worked fine.
> 
> I'm currently using a evga e762 (x58 4-way classified).


Are you feeding supplemental power to the PCI-E lanes through the molex? What is your PSU? How is the miner failing?

What mining software are you using? Some are incredibly picky. Vertminer and sgminer-sph have given me fits and sometimes need quite a few settings spelled out for them across the cards individually. You should post your config, as small errors can lead to you getting nowhere.


----------



## Tartaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Are you feeding supplemental power to the PCI-E lanes through the molex? What is your PSU? How is the miner failing?
> 
> What mining software are you using? Some are incredibly picky. Vertminer and sgminer-sph have given me fits and sometimes need quite a few settings spelled out for them across the cards individually. You should post your config, as small errors can lead to you getting nowhere.


The thing is that i can't even get cgminer installed. Followers this guide

http://blog.truepps.com/complete-guide-to-mine-scrypt-on-xubuntu-13-10/


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> The thing is that i can't even get cgminer installed. Followers this guide
> 
> http://blog.truepps.com/complete-guide-to-mine-scrypt-on-xubuntu-13-10/


I used that guide before, but IIRC I had to use a different AMD SDK or something similar.

Grab BAMT. A lot of the guides quickly become trash. They become obsolete rather fast and all kinds of issues that you have no control over unless you understand linux and how to beat it into submission can cause you plenty of grief. Some developer updates something AMD wants to use and the software your downloading doesn't account for it, or some other nonsense.

I think I had >ten failed installs before I knew enough to discover what my issues were and how to work around them. Totally not worth the time with all the prebuilt mining distros now. I use the latest BAMT on my AMD rigs. If this didn't work for you, try one of the older ones since your cards are older. If you get it going, you can then look up how to update cgminer. That may be a whole lot easier for you.


----------



## frickfrock999

Jesus Christ, what's happening with Bitcoins chainstates?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Jesus Christ, what's happening with Bitcoins chainstates?


You have me scare to even open my walltet


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You have me scare to even open my walltet


It just happened to me earlier. I immediately uninstalled the wallet and deleted all the appdata it stored.

Will reinstall in a few days. Not risking anything at this point.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> quick question...noob question..I'm dumb. Which miner do I use to mine Myriadcoin with Skein?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thanks Rage, are you mining there? I'm trying to figure out which miner inside PIMP to use.. cough cough* Ivan plz hold my hand


Sph-sgminer only mines groestl myriad, for skein you need to compile your own.

Open the root console and paste the following:

#!/bin/sh
mine stop
cd
git clone https://github.com/reorder/cgminer_skein
mv /cgminer_skein /opt/miners/cgminer_skein
cd /opt/miners/cgminer_skein
cp /opt/ADL/include/* /opt/miners/cgminer_skein/ADL_SDK/
chmod +x autogen.sh
./autogen.sh --enable-skein --enable-keccak --enable-scrypt --enable-opencl
make
cd
echo 'export DISPLAY=:0' >> skein_mine.sh
echo 'export GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100' >> skein_mine.sh
echo 'export GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1' >> skein_mine.sh
echo 'screen /opt/miners/cgminer_skein/cgminer --skein -o stratum+tcp://myrskein.suprnova.cc:4455 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x --intensity 7 -g 2 --gpu-fan 0-100' >> skein_mine.sh
chmod +x skein_mine.sh

To run it do ./skein_mine.sh
You can do some more work and integrate it into your pool manager conf file, do editpm and figure out the format and add a new number to the list with the miner's path and whatnot.
I haven't tried this on pimp yet, but worked fine on bamt and smos. You might need to double check where the ADL files are...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is PiMP suitable for nVidia now?


Nope...but kopiemtu 1.1 is awesome after the latest patch!

I have yet to try it but it has monitoring, failover, and all the bells and whistles...only thing would be bios modding to raise clocks for now.


----------



## kskwerl

I had compiled it and can get it mine but any pool i mine at gets 100% rejects


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I had compiled it and can get it mine but any pool i mine at gets 100% rejects


That should work...odd, look for settings at the myriad coin thread. :/


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That should work...odd, look for settings at the myriad coin thread. :/


I switched to using Quibit , it pulls 100watts more than skein but I got it working. It's still literally half the watts I was pulling mining Vert so thats good


----------



## kskwerl

You still holding Vert Ivan? What do you think the future holds for vert


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> You still holding Vert Ivan? What do you think the future holds for vert


I think it'll start rising slowly...it'll take some time though, so unless you can divert some of your profits for HODLING it then I'd suggest just mining whatever's good and dumping for btc, or at least do that with say 80% of your hash power.

I've noticed it's the one alt that started hitting hard with more "normal" people, so to speak...you know, the folks that mine and hold litecoin, or now dogecoin.
Mainstream masses will adopt it eventually and price will start to surge as difficulty increases and inflation slow down.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think it'll start rising slowly...it'll take some time though, so unless you can divert some of your profits for HODLING it then I'd suggest just mining whatever's good and dumping for btc, or at least do that with say 80% of your hash power.
> 
> I've noticed it's the one alt that started hitting hard with more "normal" people, so to speak...you know, the folks that mine and hold litecoin, or now dogecoin.
> Mainstream masses will adopt it eventually and price will start to surge as difficulty increases and inflation slow down.


Yea I'm holding like 370 VTC and just gonna wait it out. Literally just started mining Myriadcoin but I'm trying to figure out if the numbers add up for a pump and dump


----------



## frickfrock999

Myriadcoin is actually worth mining?

What features does it have going for it besides the multi hashing methods?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Myriadcoin is actually worth mining?
> 
> What features does it have going for it besides the multi hashing methods?


that's what I'm trying to figure out, the best pump and dump coin.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> that's what I'm trying to figure out, the best pump and dump coin.


Ok it's 250 USD/month less profitable for me than vert right now. Something to keep an eye on I guess


----------



## CravinR1

I stopped mining a few weeks ago. Using 2x 290 in crossfire for gaming in my main PC and 1x 290 with thw fx6300

That leaves me 3x 280x with a few weeks mining on them and 2x 7950 just sitting in their boxes.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Anybody who where to order risers that aren't junk with a return policy? I have 4 of 8 USB risers that are trash from multiple vendors, 5 of 15 ribbon risers that are trash, with four from one vendor. Really need more risers but haven't had any luck with whoever I go with.
> 
> I have an R9 290 right up against another R9 290. Since sapphire believes in leaving 3-4mm of component leads sticking out the back of their cards is okay, I have to shove a USB cable between backplate of the cards to pull them apart or the fans of one starts eating the component leads of other.
> 
> Brand new card back from RMA now has fans all cut up because of this. Absolutely ******ed of sapphire to make cards that won't sit in slots near each other.


Ebay link.

Highly recommended, has a good rep on bitcointalk as well. Quality product, and ships fast.


----------



## barkinos98

Im trying to get blackcoins to be mined but the pool that is linked around here wont open the site :/


----------



## mav2000

So which of these alternative coins are people mining now? Dark, Myraid Heavy etc?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Im trying to get blackcoins to be mined but the pool that is linked around here wont open the site :/


If you can't connect yet, use 107.170.114.59

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6077831#msg6077831


----------



## frickfrock999

Holy crap...

The owner of at Vertcoin P2Pool secretly set the pool fee to 100%. He's stealing all those coins from people.

And people still mining have no clue. :


----------



## pac08

@ivanlabrie Would you mind sharing the settings for 280X cards for skein? Groestl feels like i'm just wasting electricity.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> @ivanlabrie Would you mind sharing the settings for 280X cards for skein? Groestl feels like i'm just wasting electricity.


It is unless you own old cards...

280x:

D:\cgminer_skein\cgminer.exe --skein -o stratum+tcp://myrsk.cryptorus.com:3333 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x -o stratum+tcp://myrskein.suprnova.cc:4455 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x --xintensity 4 -g 2 -w 64


----------



## antonio8

Power supply question.

I have one rig with just 2 AMD 7850 on a 550 watt psu and 1 rig with AMD R9 280X and 1 R7 250 on a 600 watt psu. Would it be better to just 1 psu like 1200 watts and run all the cards on one rig or keeping them seperate?

On a side note I took 2 R9 270's off of 1 rig and put 4 750ti's on it. Possibly do the same on the other AMD to save on power. If I did that the 1200 watt would be way overkill. But for now would you keep the AMD rigs seperate or cobine them on one.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Im trying to get blackcoins to be mined but the pool that is linked around here wont open the site :/
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't connect yet, use 107.170.114.59
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6077831#msg6077831
Click to expand...

Nah nah i got into a different pool doing the same thing









Also, on other news I broke the 3mh/s wall with 5 cards of 7950...


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I ordered 50 from aliexpress and they were great. The only thing is that I noticed with all of these different USB riser is that the L shape part on the sata connection is prone to easy breakage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Ebay link.
> 
> Highly recommended, has a good rep on bitcointalk as well. Quality product, and ships fast.


Thanks. I'm trying to claw back my money right now from the other sellers. One even says not to bend the ribbons, yet ships then in a tiny bag all folded up. All I need is 3 more risers and I'm done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Holy crap...
> 
> The owner of at Vertcoin P2Pool secretly set the pool fee to 100%. He's stealing all those coins from people.
> 
> And people still mining have no clue. :


That's sad, but not all that uncommon. I really need to read up on setting up my own p2p node. I mine developer pools when possible for that very reason. They may be smaller and not have all the bells and whistles of some, but they are more invested in not being totally sleazy.

EDIT: removed graphic from quote


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can now sell cryptos at Ebay it seems...


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Power supply question.
> 
> I have one rig with just 2 AMD 7850 on a 550 watt psu and 1 rig with AMD R9 280X and 1 R7 250 on a 600 watt psu. Would it be better to just 1 psu like 1200 watts and run all the cards on one rig or keeping them seperate?
> 
> On a side note I took 2 R9 270's off of 1 rig and put 4 750ti's on it. Possibly do the same on the other AMD to save on power. If I did that the 1200 watt would be way overkill. But for now would you keep the AMD rigs seperate or cobine them on one.


You already have the PSU that you are using, so it makes sense to keep them. ROI right now is terribly low, so I would not increase investment unless it increases returns. Power supplies do not increase investment and the marginal savings from a high efficiency PSU will not make up for it's initial cost.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can now sell cryptos at Ebay it seems...


waiting for more on that story to develop, but I'm surprised that story hasn't been propelled to the forefront yet. Too much focus on negative rumors.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> waiting for more on that story to develop, but I'm surprised that story hasn't been propelled to the forefront yet. Too much focus on negative rumors.


The IRS saying they are property and not a currency in their guidance might be playing a role in that.


----------



## dealio

cant get PiMP to mine anything but regular scrypt . failed switching miners. tried vert and heavy . miners dont even start. no typos/errors in conf files







wth









i was able to mine scrypt N using BAMT .. but PIMP is nicer.. any ideas?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> cant get PiMP to mine anything but regular scrypt . failed switching miners. tried vert and heavy . miners dont even start. no typos/errors in conf files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to mine scrypt N using BAMT .. but PIMP is nicer.. any ideas?


What version of PiMP? you on the latest 1.3?

Here's my working config for 290

]
,
"auto-fan" : true,
"intensity" : "18",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "27000",
"shaders" : "0",
"api-listen" : true,
"api-port" : "4028",
"api-allow" : "W:127.0.0.1",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-engine" : "1000",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250",
"gpu-powertune" : "0",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.00",
"gpu-fan" : "0-100",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "77",
"temp-target" : "72",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"expiry" : "20",
"scan-time" : "60",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"kernel" : "ckolivas",
"nfactor" : "11"
}


----------



## dealio

version 1.2beta... that i just downloaded from the official website....http://getpimp.org/ just realized the link for 1.3beta is half hidden


----------



## Willanhanyard

I think the problem with the IRS is only if you sell them. If you got em in a wallet they can't really tell you have them unless they really look around.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I think the problem with the IRS is only if you sell them. If you got em in a wallet they can't really tell you have them unless they really look around.


Even then, when you cash out, try other avenues - gyft or that localbit site where you can exchange your bitcoin for cash.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> The IRS saying they are property and not a currency in their guidance might be playing a role in that.


Yep, it would make it easier legally for eBay to allow the sale of digital currency as items. Now maybe it wouldn't be much different than selling legit game keys.


----------



## CravinR1

I've sold keys on eBay. The problem is the scammers saying they didn't authorize the payment or they never received the coins


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> The problem is the scammers saying they didn't authorize the payment or they never received the coins


Just use an escrow or double input payment system. Nobody gets paid until the escrow revives money from both ends.

Problem solved.


----------



## ccRicers

I once got scammed BUYING a paper wallet. And it turned out he scammed a dozen others, so police reports were filed on him, people got refunded (including me) and his account locked.

I bought what was supposed to be 1 bitcoin for $200 (this was at the start of last November), and things got screwy when I saw negative feedback pouring in. His reg address was different from his shipping address, and waited three weeks for the mail to get a paper with an unused public key.

I still have that worthless holographic wallet that says "1 BTC"... so I might eventually deposit some money in there.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I once got scammed BUYING a paper wallet. And it turned out he scammed a dozen others, so police reports were filed on him, people got refunded (including me) and his account locked.
> 
> I bought what was supposed to be 1 bitcoin for $200 (this was at the start of last November), and things got screwy when I saw negative feedback pouring in. His reg address was different from his shipping address, and waited three weeks for the mail to get a paper with an unused public key.
> 
> I still have that worthless holographic wallet that says "1 BTC"... so I might eventually deposit some money in there.


I wouldn't deposit anything into it. If he had access to the wallet to send it to you, he still may have access to it now.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I've sold keys on eBay. The problem is the scammers saying they didn't authorize the payment or they never received the coins


Yeah that's what I would be concerned with too...


----------



## pcoutu17

Hey guys, I've tried searching for this a little bit before, but never really found any good answers.

Anyways, I have 2x R9 290s and I get decent a decent hashrate out of them (880ish khs per card) but I know I can get them closer to 900/break 900 but the problem is that if I push the core clock past 980, at least one card will become SICK. It seems like running 1000/1500 is pretty standard for these cards but nothing I do can stabilize this for me. Anybody have any ideas?

On a side note, my cards prefer core clock to mem. It seems 1250 is actually the sweet spot for me, as raising it either reduces the hashrate or keeps it the same.

I'm running CGminer and sometimes Vertminer but it doesn't really differ between the two. I'm also on windows 7 if that has any bearing on it.

Things I've tried:
Crossfire enabled/disabled
Lowering Intensity
Driver versions

My cards are under water and temps never go above 50c I think the VRMs are closer to 60c though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I once got scammed BUYING a paper wallet. And it turned out he scammed a dozen others, so police reports were filed on him, people got refunded (including me) and his account locked.
> 
> I bought what was supposed to be 1 bitcoin for $200 (this was at the start of last November), and things got screwy when I saw negative feedback pouring in. His reg address was different from his shipping address, and waited three weeks for the mail to get a paper with an unused public key.
> 
> I still have that worthless holographic wallet that says "1 BTC"... so I might eventually deposit some money in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't deposit anything into it. If he had access to the wallet to send it to you, he still may have access to it now.
Click to expand...

Seriously, dont put anything on a paper wallet that YOU did not generate. If you want all the fancy scratch and hide stuff, the stickers are for sale online. I just print them from an offline linux on a stick and then use clear packing tape to make 'em water resistant.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Hey guys, I've tried searching for this a little bit before, but never really found any good answers.
> 
> Anyways, I have 2x R9 290s and I get decent a decent hashrate out of them (880ish khs per card) but I know I can get them closer to 900/break 900 but the problem is that if I push the core clock past 980, at least one card will become SICK. It seems like running 1000/1500 is pretty standard for these cards but nothing I do can stabilize this for me. Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> On a side note, my cards prefer core clock to mem. It seems 1250 is actually the sweet spot for me, as raising it either reduces the hashrate or keeps it the same.
> 
> I'm running CGminer and sometimes Vertminer but it doesn't really differ between the two. I'm also on windows 7 if that has any bearing on it.
> 
> Things I've tried:
> Crossfire enabled/disabled
> Lowering Intensity
> Driver versions
> 
> My cards are under water and temps never go above 50c I think the VRMs are closer to 60c though.


I have 52 Sapphire Tri X 290s, those are the settings I use too. I have tried everything, I wouldn't waste your time for an extra 20-30kh. Plus it will end up going "SICK"


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Hey guys, I've tried searching for this a little bit before, but never really found any good answers.
> 
> Anyways, I have 2x R9 290s and I get decent a decent hashrate out of them (880ish khs per card) but I know I can get them closer to 900/break 900 but the problem is that if I push the core clock past 980, at least one card will become SICK. It seems like running 1000/1500 is pretty standard for these cards but nothing I do can stabilize this for me. Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> On a side note, my cards prefer core clock to mem. It seems 1250 is actually the sweet spot for me, as raising it either reduces the hashrate or keeps it the same.
> 
> I'm running CGminer and sometimes Vertminer but it doesn't really differ between the two. I'm also on windows 7 if that has any bearing on it.
> 
> Things I've tried:
> Crossfire enabled/disabled
> Lowering Intensity
> Driver versions
> 
> My cards are under water and temps never go above 50c I think the VRMs are closer to 60c though.


What brand and model cards do you have? That can make a huge difference.

Tri-X Sapphires can run 1000/15000 out the box 90% of the time as they all use Hynix ram rated for 1500 Mhz. Hynix ram also plays nicely with the R9 290's intergrated memory controller, you can go see the blank screen thread in the AMD graphics card section if you want more info on this. Elpidia ram often limits R9 290s to 880 kh/s. On the other end, XFX simplifies their PCBs to lower component count and cost. You may still get the Hynix ram, but the PCB components when fully loaded, aren't up to the challenge of mining. So without knowing your cards vendor and model, nobody can say if you can get any more out of your cards.

If your cards are reference PCB cards, there is the Stilt bios that may be an option. It changes the ram timings to get you optimal performance at lower clocks.


----------



## pcoutu17

Thanks for the responses guys!

One of my cards is an MSI and the other is HIS, and they're both reference. I believe both of them are Hynix from looking at HWinfo64.

I've read about the stilt bios a little before, but I do still game occasionally with my rig, so I'm wondering if that would effect anything?


----------



## frickfrock999

Analysts are predicting a 3000% increase in Dogecoin at the end of April.










It's all mainly due to the Josh Wise endorsement. That's apparently going to get them some serious mainstream attention and bring a lot of new investors into the coin.

Might be time for me to stock up....


----------



## Rage19420

Who is John Wise?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Analysts are predicting a 3000% increase in Dogecoin at the end of April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all mainly due to the John Wise endorsement. That's apparently going to get them some serious mainstream attention and bring a lot of new investors into the coin.
> 
> Might be time for me to stock up....


I am already stock piled to the sky from back before the reward halving. I hope you are right. I am not actively mining, but would still like to make some moves in the market, and a 3000% turnover for a couple months of holding would be quite nice.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Who is John Wise?


Its a typo, Josh Wise, The Nascar driver who was sponsored by Dogecoin donated by the public.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Its a typo, Josh Wise, The Nascar driver who was sponsored by Dogecoin donated by the public.


Oh yeah. I recall hearing about that. Not sure how it will translate into a 3k increase in value in such a short time tho. The driver is relatively unknown with a poor finish record.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Oh yeah. I recall hearing about that. Not sure how it will translate into a 3k increase in value in such a short time tho. The driver is relatively unknown with a poor finish record.


I don't so it as well. Then again there are millions of people watching Nascar, and the commentators are doomed do comment on the fact that the only reason he is attending this Nascar is due to Dogecoin so it might make some effect but i don't see it going up by 3000%


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Hey guys, I've tried searching for this a little bit before, but never really found any good answers.
> 
> Anyways, I have 2x R9 290s and I get decent a decent hashrate out of them (880ish khs per card) but I know I can get them closer to 900/break 900 but the problem is that if I push the core clock past 980, at least one card will become SICK. It seems like running 1000/1500 is pretty standard for these cards but nothing I do can stabilize this for me. Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> On a side note, my cards prefer core clock to mem. It seems 1250 is actually the sweet spot for me, as raising it either reduces the hashrate or keeps it the same.
> 
> I'm running CGminer and sometimes Vertminer but it doesn't really differ between the two. I'm also on windows 7 if that has any bearing on it.
> 
> Things I've tried:
> Crossfire enabled/disabled
> Lowering Intensity
> Driver versions
> 
> My cards are under water and temps never go above 50c I think the VRMs are closer to 60c though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I have 52 Sapphire Tri X 290s, those are the settings I use too. I have tried everything, I wouldn't waste your time for an extra 20-30kh. Plus it will end up going "SICK"


Suggestion, don't mine scrypt?

There are other more power efficient algorithms out there.
Not sure on short term profits, I'm mostly holding everything and "investing" on power costs atm.

Holding and mining vertcoin and primecoin.

You can try ultracoin which has a low diff after the last n factor change, I can post settings for yacminer 3.5 if you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I don't so it as well. Then again there are millions of people watching Nascar, and the commentators are doomed do comment on the fact that the only reason he is attending this Nascar is due to Dogecoin so it might make some effect but i don't see it going up by 3000%


Don't see it increasing that much cause of that but after the asics are deployed globally it might give it a boost. Same with litecoin and vertcoin-.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Don't see it increasing that much cause of that but after the asics are deployed globally it might give it a boost. Same with litecoin and vertcoin-.


My thoughts as well.

ASICS's will take all the Scrypt coins, giving Litecoin and Doge a boost, Gpu miner move over to other coins mainly Vert and giving that a boost as well. So i'm atm hoarding VTC / Doge / LTC and will start hitting X11 soon.


----------



## barkinos98

If you had 0.1BTC to spend on coins, would you distrubute it evenly through Doge and VTC or just go one coin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> If you had 0.1BTC to spend on coins, would you distrubute it evenly through Doge and VTC or just go one coin?


0.1 is a bit too little to invest but I'd do 100% vtc if that were the case.


----------



## cam51037

Has anybody been watching the blocks solved by IP 80.241.217.46 for the Bitcoin network?

They've solved 20 blocks in the past 17 hours, and all their blocks are only relaying 1, 64, 128, 256, or 512 transactions. Transactions are confirming quite slow because of this, but luckily some other pools are finding blocks as well - BTCGuild found one just under an hour ago and relayed close to 1700 transactions.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 0.1 is a bit too little to invest but I'd do 100% vtc if that were the case.


Yeah but VTC is dropping pretty fast right now.

I'm not selling mine or anything, but the difficulty and mining rate has dropped significantly these past few weeks.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> If you had 0.1BTC to spend on coins, would you distrubute it evenly through Doge and VTC or just go one coin?
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1 is a bit too little to invest but I'd do 100% vtc if that were the case.
Click to expand...

I can split...
turns out i got like 0.146, 0.04 on one exhcange and rest on another, so i can invest that 0.04 on doge (~40k) and rest on vtc.
Should i add blackcoins/anything else to it?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> version 1.2beta... that i just downloaded from the official website....http://getpimp.org/ just realized the link for 1.3beta is half hidden


I couldnt get my PIMP to run anything but scrypt either, I think it probably was 1.2b, and now it seems the site is down.. Is there something broken in 1.2 version?

Also I was getting quite a bit worse k/hs from my 280x on PIMP compared to BAMT, using the same configs, must be using some different SDK or drivers, unless the sgminer is just that much different.


----------



## Deaf Jam

My bitcoin wallet is messed up. This started after I had to replace some bad ram, a dead cpu and my motherboard.

I have tried redownloading the client, uninstalling everything to do with it, and reupdating multiple times. It still crashes constantly and gets stuck updating. I downloaded the bootstrap.dat, but that only gets me to 12 weeks ago. I cannot download another single block. I have 9 network connections usually, sometimes a bit more. My firewalls are completely disabled right now as well. My other coin wallets also will crash at times now, but they will update, so I'm not too concerned there. Just I cannot get into my bitcoin wallet as it doesn't work.

Any ideas of where to go from here?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I can split...
> turns out i got like 0.146, 0.04 on one exhcange and rest on another, so i can invest that 0.04 on doge (~40k) and rest on vtc.
> Should i add blackcoins/anything else to it?


I'd say vtc, xpm, doge, maybe ltc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I couldnt get my PIMP to run anything but scrypt either, I think it probably was 1.2b, and now it seems the site is down.. Is there something broken in 1.2 version?
> 
> Also I was getting quite a bit worse k/hs from my 280x on PIMP compared to BAMT, using the same configs, must be using some different SDK or drivers, unless the sgminer is just that much different.


New pimp fixes all those bugs and others..1.3.1, I think I have the torrent somewhere.


----------



## DizZz

What is the most profitable CPU coin right now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What is the most profitable CPU coin right now?


No such thing as a cpu coin anymore...mine xpm on 280x cards if you got any. Or buy some


----------



## Eggy88

Ok just started mining Myrcoin ATM, i have no idea on what to expect in terms of hashing power, but how does this look:

Algo= Skein.
All cards @ 1080/1000Mhz
g 1, TC=24000, I=7

195 - 205Mh/s on the 7970's and 175Mh/s on the 7950.

The intensity was suggested on one of the pools for the 280x, same was the clock speeds.

The 7970's are crappy XFX that dont do more then 670Kh/s on Scrypt, the 7950 do 640Kh/s on Scrypt.

Both cards like g1, Tc 24000 much better on Scrypt.

Also are there any benefits from choosing another Algo then Skein?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys, anyone know what the cause of the massive increase in profitability from middlecoin? Just pointed my machine there. I know it can be caused by DDoS but is that the case or are they just having realllllly great luck?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone know what the cause of the massive increase in profitability from middlecoin? Just pointed my machine there. I know it can be caused by DDoS but is that the case or are they just having realllllly great luck?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I think they dumped all their unexchanged coins

Edit: Yes they did.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I think they dumped all their unexchanged coins
> 
> Edit: Yes they did.


Ahh I see now. So it looks like it is back to TMB for me I guess...


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Ahh I see now. So it looks like it is back to TMB for me I guess...


TMB?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> TMB?


https://pool.trademybit.com/


----------



## korruptedkaos

UTC seems a good choice right now.

looks like price is on the rise aswell on cryptorush, should save on some power consumption aswell.


----------



## ccRicers

Bah, ccminer is crashing and causing BSODs all over the place. Wish I can go back to Linux in a snap.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm reorganizing my portfolio to be more balanced.

To me, a well rounded portfolio has 2 things.

A set of *Technical Focused Coins.*

Vertcoin
Darkcoin.

And a set of *Purpose/Goal Focused Coins.*

Einsteinium.
Noblecoin.

This gives you the best of both worlds, some safety nets. Feels a lot better and more efficient than all the coins I was mining before..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Frick, holding any scrypt coins other than doge and ltc feels TOO damn risky bro...remember scrypt asics, those guys will dump all those smaller coins or even 51% attack them and kill them.


----------



## frickfrock999

Possibly. But Einsteinium has more going for it than just being a scrypt coin you can exchange on the market. They're actively trying to get scientific research funded and their marketing is fantastic.

It's a risk, but all these coins are a risk.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's super more risky lol

Scrypt is dead, picking scrypt as the algo of choice shows they didn't even worked on it other than cloning litecoin or whatever.

Here's the new pimp torrent: http://www.getpimp.org/torrents/pimp1.3.1beta.torrent

Give it a go.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> https://pool.trademybit.com/


How are they? I registered but kinda forgot about them.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> How are they? I registered but kinda forgot about them.


They're decent, I wish poolpicker.eu would add them to the site to compare but haven't yet.....

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's super more risky lol
> 
> Scrypt is dead, picking scrypt as the algo of choice shows they didn't even worked on it other than cloning litecoin or whatever.
> 
> Here's the new pimp torrent: http://www.getpimp.org/torrents/pimp1.3.1beta.torrent
> 
> Give it a go.


What has changed in this version?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's super more risky lol
> 
> Scrypt is dead, picking scrypt as the algo of choice shows they didn't even worked on it other than cloning litecoin or whatever.
> 
> Here's the new pimp torrent: http://www.getpimp.org/torrents/pimp1.3.1beta.torrent
> 
> Give it a go.


EMC2 is looking to fork over to a new algorithm eventually. Most likely X11. So if it forks, the risk may go down somewhat as the ASIC miners are limited to attacking with expensive to run GPU farms. Hashrates of non-scrypt coins hopefully will go up enough for the more promising coins to resist attacks.

I see many trying to sell their cards before the bottom completely falls out the market. The longer they wait, the less all those hot and hungry cards are worth. That way their new farm in box is paid off and they can speculate without the recurring bills. Hopefully I'm right about this, as other than EMC2, I hold next to no scrypt.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, didn't know that...same with Franko lol (the guy who also made aiden recently).

I'd still wouldn't buy into random pump and dump coins.

Stick to either the super popular ones like ltc/doge or ones with more advanced features, yet still some critical acclaim by the general public (Ultracoin, Vertcoin, Primecoin).

If you wanna day trade, sure, feel free to have fun with volatile stuffs


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's super more risky lol
> 
> Scrypt is dead.


Not necessarily. A successful coins has many different factors besides just an algorithim.

A strong community and stand out features are the prime elements to any big crypto. Without those in place, it doesn't matter if you're mining Scrypt Tom Dick and Jane, nobody is going to invest long term in a coin whose only selling point is that it's got a different mining protocol.

Without an actual *PURPOSE*, it's a garbage coin. Simple as that.

Algorithms aren't the end all be all that they're hyped up to be. They're a means to an end for actual innovative features.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's super more risky lol
> 
> Scrypt is dead, picking scrypt as the algo of choice shows they didn't even worked on it other than cloning litecoin or whatever.
> 
> Here's the new pimp torrent: http://www.getpimp.org/torrents/pimp1.3.1beta.torrent
> 
> Give it a go.


This build is far and away better (and actually seems to be working). Plus the farm management interface is super slick. Definitely worthy BAMT replacement. I have yet to try anything but scrypt yet, but I put in my BAMT config, and instantly working with the same hashrate, so that's a plus. Hopefully I can get scrypt-n to go as smoothly.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Not necessarily. A successful coins has many different factors besides just an algorithim.
> 
> A strong community and stand out features are the prime elements to any big crypto. Without those in place, it doesn't matter if you're mining Scrypt Tom Dick and Jane, nobody is going to invest long term in a coin whose only selling point is that it's got a different mining protocol.
> 
> Without an actual *PURPOSE*, it's a garbage coin. Simple as that.
> 
> Algorithms aren't the end all be all that they're hyped up to be. They're a means to an end for actual innovative features.


Well, you need security...huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge ASIC scrypt dudes will destroy those smaller coins. You heard it here first lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This build is far and away better (and actually seems to be working). Plus the farm management interface is super slick. Definitely worthy BAMT replacement. I have yet to try anything but scrypt yet, but I put in my BAMT config, and instantly working with the same hashrate, so that's a plus. Hopefully I can get scrypt-n to go as smoothly.


64bit os ftw


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What is the most profitable CPU coin right now?


I've used to mine YAC on my 4770K, made 50 cents a day, was worth it to me.


----------



## ccRicers

I hope CPU coins can still be worth the money


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I hope CPU coins can still be worth the money


Me too since I have a ton of servers that I could dedicate towards mining however the future for CPU coins does not look positive unfortunately.


----------



## KipH

I too would like a good CPU coin, if anyone maketh one, you know OCN miners got your back. Just saying. Not affiliated with management. Just mean a lot of us members here have good CPUses that are sitting idle. I have 20 threads waiting my self.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'll make one if you promise to point at least 20 Xeons at it.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'll make one if you promise to point at least 20 Xeons at it.


Easy. With AWS I can spin up as many 32 thread servers that I desire plus everything that I have idling at home


----------



## ledzepp3

Been told by a few that mining is "dead"... I haven't been able to mine in a long time because my rig is still a work in progress, but I've got dual 290X's blocked and soon to be under water. Is it still a good idea to jump back into mining?

-Zepp


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Me too since I have a ton of servers that I could dedicate towards mining however the future for CPU coins does not look positive unfortunately.


Just seeing PTS mining on a Dual Xeon E5-2687W v2 system got my interest piqued!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Been told by a few that mining is "dead"... I haven't been able to mine in a long time because my rig is still a work in progress, but I've got dual 290X's blocked and soon to be under water. Is it still a good idea to jump back into mining?
> 
> -Zepp


It's always good to mine man. Many people are selling their hardware due to the drop of BTC, but that's really nothing that one should panic about. Up's and downs occur in almost every market out there.


----------



## KipH

I will coat them in Chocolate. If you get the OCN army behind your chocolate coin, you are mining with power.

Oh My God! Why is there no chocolate coin? Make it physical even. You get a coin in the mail, open it, get the number on the inside, then eat the chocolate! We win the internet.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I will coat them in Chocolate. If you get the OCN army behind your chocolate coin, you are mining with power.
> 
> Oh My God! Why is there no chocolate coin? Make it physical even. You get a coin in the mail, open it, get the number on the inside, then eat the chocolate! We win the internet.


LOL


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I will coat them in Chocolate. If you get the OCN army behind your chocolate coin, you are mining with power.
> 
> Oh My God! Why is there no chocolate coin? Make it physical even. You get a coin in the mail, open it, get the number on the inside, then eat the chocolate! We win the internet.


We have all witnessed the economy being fixed by a single man. $100 CUSD (Chocolate USD), just imagine buying chocolate with it.

-Zepp


----------



## dealio

animal coins, meme coins, country coins, etc.... now you just invented a new trend. food coins.


----------



## frickfrock999

Chococoins.

Make it so.


----------



## barkinos98

I'mma get me some Vertcoin then.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

What does everyone think of numus coin? Seems perfect timing since scrypt is gonna die soon. Scrypt-jane plus loads of development looks good.
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=543503.0


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Laughing at the people that sold Blackcoin down to 7k and who will now struggle to get back in as it pushes through 10k this week.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Laughing at the people that sold Blackcoin down to 7k and who will now struggle to get back in as it pushes through 10k this week.


reveling in the misfortune of others is not nice. tsk tsk.

btw, i cant wait for ASICs to kill all the crap coins


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Been told by a few that mining is "dead"... I haven't been able to mine in a long time because my rig is still a work in progress, but I've got dual 290X's blocked and soon to be under water. Is it still a good idea to jump back into mining?
> 
> -Zepp


It is, but your cards are not super efficient...I'd reccomend mining vertcoin like crazy and holding them till June-July.
HODL!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> What does everyone think of numus coin? Seems perfect timing since scrypt is gonna die soon. Scrypt-jane plus loads of development looks good.
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=543503.0


I think it might be worth it to mine...or buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> reveling in the misfortune of others is not nice. tsk tsk.
> 
> btw, i cant wait for ASICs to kill all the crap coins


+1

Building up my doge, vert, lite and xpm portfolios as we speak...

EDIT: CHOCO COINS FTW!!!!!


----------



## illuz

I'll be sitting on a fat stack of Vert when the ASICS hit hard. Yay!

Also getting myself some Black coin to sell in a good few month.


----------



## Deaf Jam

I want ASICs to take their sweet time killing all the crap. That is more hashes diverted from what I'm mining.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think it'll be good once btc in the market isn't so dilluted as it is right now, the stand out coins that survive will receive an influx of capital so we all win (except maybe people that will get scammed by asic manufacturers).


----------



## Eggy88

VTC is quite low now, thinking of buying 100 or so to add to my portfolio. Will we see 1800 any time soon?


----------



## ivanlabrie

We'll probably see it do a 5x-10x price surge...it will take off by June or July, when scrypt asics hit hard.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We'll probably see it do a 5x-10x price surge...it will take off by June or July, when scrypt asics hit hard.


I don't believe that the ASICs will be that much better than Maxwell GPUs. Assuming we get them come Q3, it might be better to buy Maxwell GPUs than ASICs since they'll have a good resell value compared to ASICs.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I don't believe that the ASICs will be that much better than Maxwell GPUs. Assuming we get them come Q3, it might be better to buy Maxwell GPUs than ASICs since they'll have a good resell value compared to ASICs.


Not just that, Maxwell cards are also great for mining alt-algorithms; efficient and high hashrates, at least with 750 Ti's.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Laughing at the people that sold Blackcoin down to 7k and who will now struggle to get back in as it pushes through 10k this week.


Blackcoin is blowing up like nobody's business.

Glad I got in when I did.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I don't believe that the ASICs will be that much better than Maxwell GPUs. Assuming we get them come Q3, it might be better to buy Maxwell GPUs than ASICs since they'll have a good resell value compared to ASICs.


I never meant to say that...but 250mh/s for 10k usd will make looooots of people buy in, and even more so, the manufacturers will increase scrypt difficulty to hell and back themselves even before shipping.
That's what will make some coins price and popularity increase.
...and yeah, gtx 750 ti all day, every day bro.


----------



## cam51037

I just ran the calculations on my machines quickly, turns out my 7850 & 7950 are making a whopping 10 cents after power costs daily.

Today is a sad day, first time *ever *turning this miner off because it won't pay/ will barely pay the power costs.


----------



## DizZz

Buying up vert to hold - better than holding btc right?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I just ran the calculations on my machines quickly, turns out my 7850 & 7950 are making a whopping 10 cents after power costs daily.
> 
> Today is a sad day, first time *ever *turning this miner off because it won't pay/ will barely pay the power costs.


So far March and April hasn't been good to us little miner's. So you have too look at the bigger picture and try and find one you think might take off later. It is a very risky business right now for us.

I got a decent amount of Black Coin when it came out. I am hoping it makes up for the month of March and April. Right now I am taking a chance on Aiden Coin.

The problem for us little guys is once a coin starts taking off we don't have the power to make the quick buck like the big guys. I tried chasing coins but by the time I get enough the pump is over.

I started thinking long term. And hopefully the Asic's does something good for Doge, I might be able to take a vacation this year or next.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So far March and April hasn't been good to us little miner's. So you have too look at the bigger picture and try and find one you think might take off later. It is a very risky business right now for us.
> 
> I got a decent amount of Black Coin when it came out. I am hoping it makes up for the month of March and April. Right now I am taking a chance on Aiden Coin.
> 
> The problem for us little guys is once a coin starts taking off we don't have the power to make the quick buck like the big guys. I tried chasing coins but by the time I get enough the pump is over.
> 
> I started thinking long term. And hopefully the Asic's does something good for Doge, I might be able to take a vacation this year or next.


I'm not one for really playing the markets. It seems when I try to play the market I always end up losing some bitcoin. I'm really hoping things change in the next couple weeks though, it's not fun having to turn my machines off.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Blackcoin is blowing up like nobody's business.
> 
> Glad I got in when I did.


The volume is fantastic. Watched it increase 100+ BTC in 1 hour earlier today.

I got in super early because I saw potential.


----------



## frickfrock999

Vertcoin just got it's first commercial.


----------



## Rage19420

Not a bad commercial IMO!


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Buying up vert to hold - better than holding btc right?


I sure hope so, it is about half my portfolio right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Vertcoin just got it's first commercial.


Ah, they need to hold off on hyping it a little while longer. I'm not done stockpiling and don't want to go back to <20 coins a day. Once KNC miners hit the open market in mass, people will come or they will have to sell their cards on ebay for half off. You don't need to advertise food to people who are gonna be starving, self-preservation sells itself.

Been playing EMC2 over the weekend and it's been rather nice to me. Very volatile with a lot of promise. It makes people feel all warm and fuzzy for supporting science. So if I get caught bagholding, it should recover. If not, I get the warm and fuzziness.


----------



## kskwerl

Can a few people chime in on the credibility of poloniex and mintpal? I've never had a need to use anything except BTER.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can a few people chime in on the credibility of poloniex and mintpal? I've never had a need to use anything except BTER.


Poloniex is good. I use them rather often. Messy format takes some getting used to, but deposits and withdrawals actually go through in a timely fashion.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can a few people chime in on the credibility of poloniex and mintpal? I've never had a need to use anything except BTER.


I used mintpal with great success to exchange my heavycoins. Worked perfectly for me.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I used mintpal with great success to exchange my heavycoins. Worked perfectly for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Poloniex is good. I use them rather often. Messy format takes some getting used to, but deposits and withdrawals actually go through in a timely fashion.


Thanks guys!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> The volume is fantastic. Watched it increase 100+ BTC in 1 hour earlier today.
> 
> I got in super early because I saw potential.


Yup... that's why I've been so scarce around these parts - so much activity in both the pool channel, main thread, mintpal - only so many monitors I can have open at once!

I was pretty impressed with the launch and the support early on... so when everyone dumped a month and a half ago I panicked at first, looking for the bad news... then took a deep breath when there wasn't any... and turned almost all of my BTC into BC (though I saved a little for a rainy day). Now it's hard to believe that it was once available at 450.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I will coat them in Chocolate. If you get the OCN army behind your chocolate coin, you are mining with power.
> 
> Oh My God! Why is there no chocolate coin? Make it physical even. You get a coin in the mail, open it, get the number on the inside, then eat the chocolate! We win the internet.


My god... Masterplan!! We must create this coin.


----------



## daguardian

When mining Vert on P2Pool, sometimes I stop receiving payments, even though the pool is still finding blocks and other miners are getting payouts.

For example, the miners have been running for 24 hours, receiving payouts, but since 0916 this-morning (now 1354) not one payment has come in, yet the pool has found 5 blocks since then.

The wallet is sync'ed,but next to my payment address in the list of active miners on the webpage I just have a dash, whereas usually it is showing a small payout, any ideas?


----------



## GoLDii3

Any good coins for invest that give out quick ROI?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I sure hope so, it is about half my portfolio right now.
> Ah, they need to hold off on hyping it a little while longer. I'm not done stockpiling and don't want to go back to <20 coins a day.
> .


the heck are you mining on???


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> When mining Vert on P2Pool, sometimes I stop receiving payments, even though the pool is still finding blocks and other miners are getting payouts.
> 
> For example, the miners have been running for 24 hours, receiving payouts, but since 0916 this-morning (now 1354) not one payment has come in, yet the pool has found 5 blocks since then.
> 
> The wallet is sync'ed,but next to my payment address in the list of active miners on the webpage I just have a dash, whereas usually it is showing a small payout, any ideas?


Some pool owner's are trash. They set your donations to 100% for awhile then back to normal in hopes noone notices. You may have been on one of those nodes. Go look back through the last 50 pages or so, frickfrock or ivanlabri (sp) posted a screenshot of one in action. It was a p2p pool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Any good coins for invest that give out quick ROI?


Nothing amazing right now. Unless you want to play pump and dumps. But you will have to spend a good bit of time with your ear to the ground to get in on them. The promising coins that have tanks lately seem likely canidates to get pumped up again: HIRO, EXE, and MYR. Look at long term coins improvers, those that use alternate algorithms. No more free money is left.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> the heck are you mining on???


10 R9 290 Tri-X and 13 PNC 750 Ti OC. Not all on VTC though.


----------



## daguardian

@Deaf Jam Thanks mate, I will look for another P2P, sneaky buggers









^^Nice farm you got going there


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Laughing at the people that sold Blackcoin down to 7k and who will now struggle to get back in as it pushes through 10k this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Blackcoin is blowing up like nobody's business.
> 
> Glad I got in when I did.
Click to expand...

I mined me some and its going amazing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Buying up vert to hold - better than holding btc right?


I sold all my savings (0.1 BTC) to get vert last night man








Hope it turns out well!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I mined me some and its going amazing!
> I sold all my savings (0.1 BTC) to get vert last night man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it turns out well!


I just threw 1 BTC at vert but yeah I'm hoping for a good return by the end of summer


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I mined me some and its going amazing!
> I sold all my savings (0.1 BTC) to get vert last night man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it turns out well!
> 
> 
> 
> I just threw 1 BTC at vert but yeah I'm hoping for a good return by the end of summer
Click to expand...

We're waiting...

Also any reason why im mining half speed?
my 780 is only showing 230khash and im on a scrypt multi pool to get me some blackcoins.


----------



## frickfrock999

The reports just came in from the manager.

BC mining pool's is 25-30% *MORE* profitable than all the other multipools.








Quote:


> 04/07
> 
> Wafflepool: 0.0043 BTC / MH
> 
> Clevermining: 0.00437 BTC / MH
> 
> BlackCoinPool: 0.00543 BTC / MH
> *
> 24% over Waffle, + 26% over Clevermining.
> *
> 04/06
> 
> Wafflepool: 0.0044 BTC / MH
> 
> Clevermining: 0.00391 BTC / MH
> 
> BlackCoinPool: 0.0049 BTC / MH
> 
> *11% over Waffle, + 25% over Clevermining.*


Gentlemen, this is living.


----------



## lacrossewacker

how do I actually access IRC: freenode.net #blackcoin
?


----------



## Rage19420

Yes. The link is also on the BC site as well.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> how do I actually access IRC: freenode.net #blackcoin
> ?


I would suggest downloading an IRC client. I use mIRC myself (since it has a very simple and hacky language you can write scripts in) but there are a lot of others.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> @Deaf Jam Thanks mate, I will look for another P2P, sneaky buggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Nice farm you got going there


Thanks, sorry to hear you got caught up in a skeezy pool. I got caught buying cards instead of BTC to trade. I should have listened to my head instead of my inner nerd.









If you are mining vert, I have had solid results with vertsquad.com. Usually they bounce between several suboptimal days and a stellar one. If my average would be 25 coins going by what the pool says I should earn (and other pools), I would have several 18-22 coin days, then a 35 coin day, and so forth. So the averages play out correctly. It has matched up with other pools I've used but it has a nicer interface.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The reports just came in from the manager.
> 
> BC mining pool's is 25-30% *MORE* profitable than all the other multipools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen, this is living.


Yeah, about to get divert some hashes there. Really sad I missed the boat for the coin. Might risk a little bagholding since the community in general is full of kids who can't play in the sandbox together and that multipool is the result of that.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Thanks, sorry to hear you got caught up in a skeezy pool. I got caught buying cards instead of BTC to trade. I should have listened to my head instead of my inner nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are mining vert, I have had solid results with vertsquad.com. Usually they bounce between several suboptimal days and a stellar one. If my average would be 25 coins going by what the pool says I should earn (and other pools), I would have several 18-22 coin days, then a 35 coin day, and so forth. So the averages play out correctly. It has matched up with other pools I've used but it has a nicer interface.
> Yeah, about to get divert some hashes there. Really sad I missed the boat for the coin. Might risk a little bagholding since the community in general is full of kids who can't play in the sandbox together and that multipool is the result of that.


Interestingly I was using vertsquad.com to begin with, but changed to P2Pool, as I thought it was better for the coin/network?.... maybe I should stay with vertsquad?

I found a decent P2Pool this-afternoon, I will give it another night then might switch back to vertsquad, thanks for your reply


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> how do I actually access IRC: freenode.net #blackcoin
> ?


Here you go - no need to download anything


----------



## kskwerl

What do you guys still think about Hirocoin and Myriadcoin?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What do you guys still think about Hirocoin and Myriadcoin?


Haven't heard anything about them. I usually tend to stay away from the new coins that don't have a lot of publicity around them since they are such a high risk.


----------



## lacrossewacker

To Sell or not to sell, that's what Shakespeare meant to ask


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> To Sell or not to sell, that's what Shakespeare meant to ask


Which coin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What do you guys still think about Hirocoin and Myriadcoin?


Hirocoin is a drk clone with not much to offer...kinda meh.

Myriad is a really interesting coin, might the be the most secure coin of all with its innovative multiple algo system.
I'm holding some, and mining it on and off.


----------



## dealio

everyone should update their bitcoin wallet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=562400.0*
> If you are using the _graphical_ version of _0.9.0_ on any platform, *you must update immediately*. Download here. If you can't update immediately, shut down Bitcoin until you can. If you ever used the payment protocol (you clicked a bitcoin: link and saw a green box in Bitcoin Core's send dialog), then you should consider your wallet to be compromised. Carefully generate an entirely new wallet (not just a new address) and send all of your bitcoins there. Do not delete your old wallet.
> - If you are using any other version of Bitcoin-Qt/Bitcoin Core, including bitcoind 0.9.0, you are vulnerable only if the rpcssl command-line option is set. If it is not, then no immediate action is required. If it is, and if an attacker could have possibly communicated with the RPC port, then you should consider your wallet to be compromised.
> 
> This vulnerability is caused by a critical bug in the OpenSSL library used by Bitcoin Core. Successfully attacking Bitcoin Core by means of this bug seems to be difficult in most cases, and it seems at this point that even successful attacks may be limited, but I recommend taking the above actions just in case.
> 
> If you are using a binary version of Bitcoin Core obtained from bitcoin.org or SourceForge, then updating your system's version of OpenSSL _will not help_. OpenSSL is packaged with the binary on all platforms.
> 
> *Download 0.9.1*
> Announcement
> 
> Other software (including other wallet software) may also be affected by this bug. OpenSSL is extremely common.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What do you guys still think about Hirocoin and Myriadcoin?


I have a bit of both. Nothing that I want to go all in for. I've been steadily increasing MYR through market flunctuations lately. I've doubled my holdings and sold a decent chunk to turn into the amount of VTC I would have spent mining it. So all free coins right now.

HIRO coin I'm waiting to get pumped and to do the same. I'd grab a bit, as it seems like a rather likely coin to be pumped eventually. If you do, you may be better off buying. I haven't done the math on it lately.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mining hiro is definitely not worth it...better mine myr or vert, or some other hot jane coin like utc, then trade for btc on pumps and buy some more on lows


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mining hiro is definitely not worth it...better mine myr or vert, or some other hot jane coin like utc, then trade for btc on pumps and buy some more on lows


Dat Vert power consumption tho, i wish myria would just be the price of VTC but with its low power consumption


----------



## kskwerl

What is everyone mining? I'm mining Vert but idk if it looks promising or not, at first it did


----------



## devilhead

What do you think guys about gpu coin? It has some future?


----------



## DizZz

I'm mining Blackcoin and converting it into Vert and holding until scrypt asics hit this summer.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> What do you think guys about gpu coin? It has some future?


Coin seems deader then a door nail. Dev's are mia.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What is everyone mining? I'm mining Vert but idk if it looks promising or not, at first it did


I'm mining mainly Vert. Has the best community to be a solid long term player. Everything else but MYR possibly is purely day trading coins. I see nothing noteworthy about them, just playing volatility/pumps to turn into more Vert. and have a bit for when ASICs hit and people run to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm mining Blackcoin and converting it into Vert and holding until scrypt asics hit this summer.


Holding and grabbing as much Vert here as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What is everyone mining? I'm mining Vert but idk if it looks promising or not, at first it did


Same...nvidia 6x750 ti rig: YAC, 7/4 280x/290 farm: vert, small dual 280x rig at home: xpm solo and dual 280x rig at a friend's house: doge.

XPM, Myriad and UTC are the other coins I might consider holding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm mining Blackcoin and converting it into Vert and holding until scrypt asics hit this summer.


How do you mine BC now? Never looked into it...it was scrypt, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I'm mining mainly Vert. Has the best community to be a solid long term player. Everything else but MYR possibly is purely day trading coins. I see nothing noteworthy about them, just playing volatility/pumps to turn into more Vert. and have a bit for when ASICs hit and people run to them.
> Holding and grabbing as much Vert here as well.


Agree...don't forget doge and ltc! They might be merged mineable when asics hit full throttle.


----------



## b16984901

I know where the PCIE GEN 3.0 cable you see my avatar is to use PCIE GEN 3.0 cable ：拇指：


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Same...nvidia 6x750 ti rig: YAC, 7/4 280x/290 farm: vert, small dual 280x rig at home: xpm solo and dual 280x rig at a friend's house: doge.
> 
> XPM, Myriad and UTC are the other coins I might consider holding.
> How do you mine BC now? Never looked into it...it was scrypt, right?
> Agree...don't forget doge and ltc! They might be merged mineable when asics hit full throttle.


Just go to here: http://blackcoinpool.com/ It is a scrypt/sha multipool. They took the multipool idea and instead of paying you in BTC, they pay you in BC. They do this by buying up at the market rate BC from whatever scrypt / sha coins they dump. It has the side effect of driving the price of what they are dumping down and driving the price of BC up.

Yeah, I should get some LTC. In principle I don't want to, but I know I should. What's the best way to go about it this late in the game? I have absolutely zero.


----------



## frickfrock999

Good Lord, have you guys seen the specs for the Titan miner?

Or the price for that matter?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Yeah, farm in a box. This is why coin profitability is in the gutter.

That box is why I'm grabbing every VTC that isn't nailed down. Even the alt's that are complete jokes have a decent chance of being worth something very shortly. GPU miners have no where else to go.


----------



## frickfrock999

So you're saying...

We're the Vertcoin Master Race?


----------



## Rage19420

Seems like a lot of these higher end ASIC miners are getting a much deserved bad rep. Preorders only with delivery dates that drag on and on. Or never delivered at all. Saw some class action suits being filed for some of these manufactures as well.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Good Lord, have you guys seen the specs for the Titan miner?
> 
> Or the price for that matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


I suspect quite a few folks will be ordering these. If it's anything like how SHA-256 ASICs were released then people will quickly run the calculations now with current difficulties and such, and then buy one, expecting to make at least $10k on top of their initial order price.

Then they'll be disappointed when they see that their ASIC barely makes it's initial cost back, because of all the other ASICs.

Don't get me wrong though, I'm quite sure if you were one of the first to order you'll make a ton of money with one of these - it's just that you would have had to been one of the first to order it.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> So you're saying...
> 
> We're the Vertcoin Master Race?


Or we're gonna be the Dalits of crypto currency.







We'll survive, just we won't be fat and happy. This all depends on how many people panic and leave the market.

I'm betting on the VTC master race bit heavily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Seems like a lot of these higher end ASIC miners are getting a much deserved bad rep. Preorders only with delivery dates that drag on and on. Or never delivered at all. Saw some class action suits being filed for some of these manufactures as well.


KNC is legit. I imagine it is their miners causing the our current sorrows a whole lot more than gridseeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I suspect quite a few folks will be ordering these. If it's anything like how SHA-256 ASICs were released then people will quickly run the calculations now with current difficulties and such, and then buy one, expecting to make at least $10k on top of their initial order price.
> 
> Then they'll be disappointed when they see that their ASIC barely makes it's initial cost back, because of all the other ASICs.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, I'm quite sure if you were one of the first to order you'll make a ton of money with one of these - it's just that you would have had to been one of the _first _to order it.


They have been taking preorders for about a month now. Anyone looking to order now may as well invest directly into LTC.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

How much BTC does everyone think will be stolen due to this Heartbleed exploit of SSL?


----------



## Bluemustang

Is there a way to make bitcoin and other wallets sync and download their blocks faster? Especially for bitcoin with its 20ish gigs this is ridiculous. I've got 50mb cable untapped and still its got max 8 connections but still in my netlimiter program the speed doesnt even register its down speed in megabytes, have to switch to kbits to show its downloading at a stupid 2-4 kbits. Thats not even 1 kilobyte -_-

Going to take ages to update this wallet at this pace when it should take under an hour at my net speed.


----------



## Crizume

You can torrent the blockchain.

This works best for Bitcoin since its so big and their are reliable sources. About the others nothing you can really do to make it faster.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Is there a way to make bitcoin and other wallets sync and download their blocks faster? Especially for bitcoin with its 20ish gigs this is ridiculous. I've got 50mb cable untapped and still its got max 8 connections but still in my netlimiter program the speed doesnt even register its down speed in megabytes, have to switch to kbits to show its downloading at a stupid 2-4 kbits. Thats not even 1 kilobyte -_-
> 
> Going to take ages to update this wallet at this pace when it should take under an hour at my net speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> You can torrent the blockchain.
> 
> This works best for Bitcoin since its so big and their are reliable sources. About the others nothing you can really do to make it faster.


I just use Electrum for btc...for other coins, torrents work when available.

Heads up: Cudaminer fail over support and other goodies coming soon!


----------



## AlDyer

Usein another Waller or add seeds.


----------



## lacrossewacker

BC 24 hour low on Mintpal...0.00009009

Yay me for selling 10k BC back when it first tumbled to ~.00000500


----------



## frickfrock999

Did you mess out on the big jump in Vertcoin value?

It shot up like 40% a few hours ago. Most likely due to that Yahoo article that was written about it.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/vertcoin-play-long-game-bitcoin-080522055.html


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Did you mess out on the big jump in Vertcoin value?
> 
> It shot up like 40% a few hours ago. Most likely due to that Yahoo article that was written about it.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/vertcoin-play-long-game-bitcoin-080522055.html


oh I did miss that! thanks









Good to see that we are getting a little more focus across the board on certain valuable coins rather than all the idiotic crap coins.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Did you mess out on the big jump in Vertcoin value?
> 
> It shot up like 40% a few hours ago. Most likely due to that Yahoo article that was written about it.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/vertcoin-play-long-game-bitcoin-080522055.html


Ah crap, i was thinking about buying 50 coins or so last night since it was quite low, but i never bothered. Did that a while ago, bought VTC for 0.5 BTC some days later sold for 0.5 BTC again and kept the profit, gained me ~ 50 VTC on that transaction.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Did you mess out on the big jump in Vertcoin value?
> 
> It shot up like 40% a few hours ago. Most likely due to that Yahoo article that was written about it.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/vertcoin-play-long-game-bitcoin-080522055.html


I almost sold a solid chunk of Vert last night to buy a bunch of really speculative stuff. Decided to wait until the morning and now I am glad I did. Thanks for the heads up.







Looks like I'm holding now.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh also, you guys might want to update your Vertcoin wallets.

The devs just sent out an update to protect against the Heartbleed OPENSSL exploit which can steal your coins.

https://github.com/vertcoin/vertcoin/releases


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm still holding but it's a good time to make some profit if you want or need to pay bills.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ah crap, i was thinking about buying 50 coins or so last night since it was quite low, but i never bothered. Did that a while ago, bought VTC for 0.5 BTC some days later sold for 0.5 BTC again and kept the profit, gained me ~ 50 VTC on that transaction.


I missed out because I forgot to check my heavycoin confirmations to sell to BTC and get Vertcoins from that. It dropped a little in price since 10 hours ago, though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh also, you guys might want to update your Vertcoin wallets.
> 
> The devs just sent out an update to protect against the Heartbleed OPENSSL exploit which can steal your coins.
> 
> https://github.com/vertcoin/vertcoin/releases


That exploit effects most wallets then, since a lot of them are based off the qt wallet aren't they?

For some reason I can't get my 280x above 300kh/s mining Vert, using PIMP. Anyone else getting low khash using PIMP for scrypt n?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That exploit effects most wallets then, since a lot of them are based off the qt wallet aren't they?
> 
> For some reason I can't get my 280x above 300kh/s mining Vert, using PIMP. Anyone else getting low khash using PIMP for scrypt n?


If I recall, that's typical hash rates for VTC w/280x.

About the same as I was getting.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That exploit effects most wallets then, since a lot of them are based off the qt wallet aren't they?
> 
> For some reason I can't get my 280x above 300kh/s mining Vert, using PIMP. Anyone else getting low khash using PIMP for scrypt n?
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall, that's typical hash rates for VTC w/280x.
> 
> About the same as I was getting.
Click to expand...

I thought scrypt-n was basically just halving your scrypt kh/s? Also, there are a few posts on give-me-coins, where users with 280x are getting in the 340 kh/s range which would be quite a bit nicer. Maybe its because they are using vertminer, and not the sgminer scrypt-n version that comes with PIMP. See their configs here, https://forum.give-me-coins.com/discussion/998/vertcoin-r9-280x-340khs-settings


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I thought scrypt-n was basically just halving your scrypt kh/s? Also, there are a few posts on give-me-coins, where users with 280x are getting in the 340 kh/s range which would be quite a bit nicer. Maybe its because they are using vertminer, and not the sgminer scrypt-n version that comes with PIMP. See their configs here, https://forum.give-me-coins.com/discussion/998/vertcoin-r9-280x-340khs-settings


Yeah I was using Vertiminer with similar settings. Fluctuated between 300-315ish.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I thought scrypt-n was basically just halving your scrypt kh/s? Also, there are a few posts on give-me-coins, where users with 280x are getting in the 340 kh/s range which would be quite a bit nicer. Maybe its because they are using vertminer, and not the sgminer scrypt-n version that comes with PIMP. See their configs here, https://forum.give-me-coins.com/discussion/998/vertcoin-r9-280x-340khs-settings


A few of mine 280x are doing 330-340, but i also have 2 that refuses to do more then 310-320 on average.

Anyone mining VTC @ Ecurie.io? I have had 0.54 Confirmed / 0.41 Unconfirmed for 4 hours now, not moved at all. I have 1Mh/s at that pool ATM.


----------



## frickfrock999

Is anybody else's Blackcoinpool stats glitching?

I'm pushing 500+ Kh/s with my miner but it's only listing 100 average on the site.

Can anybody post up their stats page for comparison?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Is anybody else's Blackcoinpool stats glitching?
> 
> I'm pushing 500+ Kh/s with my miner but it's only listing 100 average on the site.
> 
> Can anybody post up their stats page for comparison?


I'd reccomend you switch to http://www.coinsolver.com/, scrypt n multipool!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh also, you guys might want to update your Vertcoin wallets.
> 
> The devs just sent out an update to protect against the Heartbleed OPENSSL exploit which can steal your coins.
> 
> https://github.com/vertcoin/vertcoin/releases


I read a touch about this the other night. It did not mention that the multibit btc 0.5.16 wallet was affected. That is what I use. Does this wallet need to be updated? Also is litecoin qt alright and unaffected by this heartbleed thing?


----------



## kskwerl

And here comes the tanking


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/22nxkk/china_apr_15_rumor_confirmed_btctrade_closing_all/


----------



## Ali Man

I guess its time to see it go below 400. It's gonna be a rough ride.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sold at 442...predicted a drop below 400, it's gonna be a rough ride, indeed.


----------



## kskwerl

I don't think its gonna be as bad as the last rumors because that was in combo with the IRS stuff but who really knows lol


----------



## Popple

How does this affect other cryptocurrencies like the dogecoin?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> How does this affect other cryptocurrencies like the dogecoin?


In relation to what? Every coin is pegged to the Bitcoin, so when BTC falls in USD, all crypto falls compared to USD. As for Doge/BTC it should have zero direct impact on it. Nothing other than FIAT/crypto should be impacted.


----------



## Popple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Every coin is pegged to the Bitcoin,


I meant can this cease to be the case.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> I meant can this cease to be the case.


Do you mean trading doge directly for fiat?


----------



## Popple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Do you mean trading doge directly for fiat?


Or some virtual currency not banned yet in China.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> Or some virtual currency not banned yet in China.


Good point...that might be viable, but for how long?


----------



## Popple

Long enough to escape the possible bitcoin crash?


----------



## JMattes

I should of sold all my 58 LTC back at $17 haha.. $10... now.. yay...


----------



## Ali Man

Sold a guy 0.8 BTC for $500 when it was dipping, lol. Made the last 0.2 BTC pay out at 460.

So, all we do is mine and keep a look out.


----------



## Krusher33

It used to be that when BTC/USD goes down, any alts/BTC goes up to keep the alts/USD the same. But now a days with the # of alts being so overly diluted, when BTC goes down, they all go down. IMO


----------



## frickfrock999

Surprisingly, most of my alts aren't going down.

Blackcoin and Vertcoin remain mostly unchanged. Same with Darkcoin


----------



## inedenimadam

Dang, I really hope that BTC bounces back...soon. I moved the largest (outside of a large pile of doge and Nutcoin) chunk of my holdings to BTC when it was at 450.


----------



## ozzy1925

down to 390


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> down to 390


----------



## thebufenator

Is there a more profitable x11 coin than DRK at this point?


----------



## Rage19420

Great time to buy some BTC


----------



## Deaf Jam

Do not panic sell. The last time this rumor happened, all the bitcoins had went to china. It is the same thing happening this time as well.

http://www.fiatleak.com/

Remember, weak hands hold nothing. Have strong hands. This is just slowly becoming a black market commodity in China.

Here is the translated announcement:

We hold a very heavy heart that publish this announcement , BtcTrade just received a phone call to the company Bank Agricultural Bank of China branch in Hangzhou Science and Technology City , requiring Division I April 15 to stop using company accounts settlement bitcoin related business , such as the overdue stop , will freeze the company's bank account on April 15 . Here , BtcTrade have to decide on at 0:00 on April 15, 2014 after stopping treatment yuan recharge business transactions to cash temporarily affected.

BtcTrade since the beginning of the on-line positioning in the global market , we have conducted company registered in mainland China, Hong Kong, Japan , the United States and other places. Recent BtcTrade will open dollar business, while Japanese stations now on-line operations , the new version will also be on-line April 15 . We will announce the short term through the cold wallet address , 100% margin of openness, ensure that the platform is not involved in any transaction , and fully guarantee the safety of users of funds , please oversight.

We are an easy team, the official carrier of the year we have been diligently as we build a simple, convenient and secure trading platform , is not involved in any transaction , there is no on-line leverage, short selling and other additional services , team members just hope that through their own efforts to push a little bit bitcoin process. We want to say: passing madness continues into the distance, we firmly believe that the future is bright BtcTrade future Bitcoin immeasurable !

Sounds like they will still exist, they just cannot have a direct hand in anything or do margin operations.

China doesn't want their citizens having easy access to BTC as they can then move it out of the country. For those that do hold btc, it doesn't want them speculating on it, as they don't want them to lose their money. Poor citizens are revolting citizens.

All cities with direct flight to China have inflated property markets from Chinese nationals buying up property sight unseen with cash at above market values rather often. There is a ton of demand for them to get their holdings somewhere else. This means no matter what China does, BTC will thrive their. It just may not be legal markets that profit. They are still letting the exchange exist, they just do not want chinese money being the backing of the margin actions.

Relax, take a deep breath, hold your coins.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It used to be that when BTC/USD goes down, any alts/BTC goes up to keep the alts/USD the same. But now a days with the # of alts being so overly diluted, when BTC goes down, they all go down. IMO


Mcxbux ftw!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Do not panic sell. The last time this rumor happened, all the bitcoins had went to china. It is the same thing happening this time as well.
> 
> http://www.fiatleak.com/
> 
> Remember, weak hands hold nothing. Have strong hands. This is just slowly becoming a black market commodity in China.
> 
> Here is the translated announcement:
> 
> We hold a very heavy heart that publish this announcement , BtcTrade just received a phone call to the company Bank Agricultural Bank of China branch in Hangzhou Science and Technology City , requiring Division I April 15 to stop using company accounts settlement bitcoin related business , such as the overdue stop , will freeze the company's bank account on April 15 . Here , BtcTrade have to decide on at 0:00 on April 15, 2014 after stopping treatment yuan recharge business transactions to cash temporarily affected.
> 
> BtcTrade since the beginning of the on-line positioning in the global market , we have conducted company registered in mainland China, Hong Kong, Japan , the United States and other places. Recent BtcTrade will open dollar business, while Japanese stations now on-line operations , the new version will also be on-line April 15 . We will announce the short term through the cold wallet address , 100% margin of openness, ensure that the platform is not involved in any transaction , and fully guarantee the safety of users of funds , please oversight.
> 
> We are an easy team, the official carrier of the year we have been diligently as we build a simple, convenient and secure trading platform , is not involved in any transaction , there is no on-line leverage, short selling and other additional services , team members just hope that through their own efforts to push a little bit bitcoin process. We want to say: passing madness continues into the distance, we firmly believe that the future is bright BtcTrade future Bitcoin immeasurable !
> 
> Sounds like they will still exist, they just cannot have a direct hand in anything or do margin operations.
> 
> China doesn't want their citizens having easy access to BTC as they can then move it out of the country. For those that do hold btc, it doesn't want them speculating on it, as they don't want them to lose their money. Poor citizens are revolting citizens.
> 
> All cities with direct flight to China have inflated property markets from Chinese nationals buying up property sight unseen with cash at above market values rather often. There is a ton of demand for them to get their holdings somewhere else. This means no matter what China does, BTC will thrive their. It just may not be legal markets that profit. They are still letting the exchange exist, they just do not want chinese money being the backing of the margin actions.
> 
> Relax, take a deep breath, hold your coins.


+1 I only sell to do some daytraidng...sold at 442, bought back lower then bough some mcxbux and price has increased since then.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It used to be that when BTC/USD goes down, any alts/BTC goes up to keep the alts/USD the same. But now a days with the # of alts being so overly diluted, when BTC goes down, they all go down. IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Mcxbux ftw!
Click to expand...

It doesn't look like it's kept to the $1 now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It doesn't look like it's kept to the $1 now?


Eh, it's a rough guideline








It does work though...just gotta look at the prices and set some sells after buying them.

Btw, this is a useful resource for the people considering asics: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=18408.0


----------



## frickfrock999

A reminder for all those freaking out right now.


----------



## dealio




----------



## ivanlabrie

lol

I'm scooping some cheap coin...we will be rewarded handsomely in a month or two.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Definitely going to be a miner's/buyer's paradise soon, difficulties should drop as many miner's exit the game. Price of cryptos all around are going down, buying in will be really easy. But of course you have to trust that it will recover at some point, so there is that gamble


----------



## thrgk

u guys still mostly on vert? I kinda like doge, feel i can mine a ton and hopefully it will go back up soon and can bail and make some cash.


----------



## DizZz

Thank god I converted all my BTC to vert. It's survived so far through this craziness!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Thank god I converted all my BTC to vert. It's survived so far through this craziness!


Yup, vert and mcxbux here lol...still got a few bitshares-pts and doge too.
No ltc, that failed asic/gpu proof coin, lol.


----------



## DizZz

LOL @ earlier today


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> LOL @ earlier today


what does that mean?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> what does that mean?


^^^^ this. I have no idea how to read those graphs...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> what does that mean?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> ^^^^ this. I have no idea how to read those graphs...


This does a better job of explaining it than I probably could


----------



## kskwerl

I asked this guy if he could explain this graph and this is what he told me http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/lightbox/post/22049819/id/1959196

Willanhanyard
Apr 5, 2014 at 10:26 pm
Lol yeah sure no problem. So on the right side in red is the sell orders. On the left in green are the buy orders. People want to sell their bitcoins for more money, so the sell orders increase in price on the right. People want to buy bitcoins for less so their buy orders decrease in price on the left. Think of it like negotiation. The buy orders and sell orders are trying to find a middle ground where they can both settle in. They reach that middle ground at the point in the middle of the graph. That point is the price of bitcoin (say it is $500, the buy and sell orders meet at $500).

On the up and down axis is the volume of orders. So as the price decreases there are more buy orders because like I said people want to buy for less, and vise versa for sell orders. Then on the front to back axis is time. By looking at the graph you can notice that at around $400 there is a massive wall of buy orders which shows that a ton of people want to buy bitcoins at $400. To interpret that, the price probably won't go much lower because it would need to fill all of those $400 buy orders until it went lower.

So by looking at the walls you can kind of see what is going to happen. I am by no means a pro trader or anything, but this chart (called a market depth chart), is very helpful if you are doing some leasuire trading.

Let me know if you need some more help or anything.

Best of luck! smile.gif


----------



## ccRicers

What website uses the Chartbuddy graph? I wanted something like this, because some metrics cannot be explained in only 2 dimensions.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What website uses the Chartbuddy graph? I wanted something like this, because some metrics cannot be explained in only 2 dimensions.


Poloniex has depth charts for all coins they trade. It is only current though, so no time scale. Still rather helpful.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What website uses the Chartbuddy graph? I wanted something like this, because some metrics cannot be explained in only 2 dimensions.


It's a bot that posts on the bitcointalk forum in a couple different threads but I just look here to see all his recent posts which are only the graphs every hour.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Dumbest move I have made so far was buying rigs. I should have just bought BTC directly. I plan on going to Houston this weekend and buying up a bunch to remedy that mistake. I'm quite happy it is down right now and I hope it stays that way just a little while longer. At least until my I get the BTC.


----------



## Krusher33

I haven't mined in a couple of months now I think. What's the coin to mine now? (with 280x's)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I haven't mined in a couple of months now I think. What's the coin to mine now? (with 280x's)


Primecoin with primegpu solo miner...









Problem is it costs 35xpm.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I haven't mined in a couple of months now I think. What's the coin to mine now? (with 280x's)


Chococoin is the new hotness.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Chococoin is the new hotness.


Wait...thats real?


----------



## ccRicers

I wonder if I sold bitcoin in a bear trap at $353. That price pump is going longer than expected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It's a bot that posts on the bitcointalk forum in a couple different threads but I just look here to see all his recent posts which are only the graphs every hour.


Oh I see. Nifty. This should be very possible to do in a live website, just need the exchange API, JS and HTML5 canvas!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Oh I see. Nifty. This should be very possible to do in a live website, just need the exchange API, JS and HTML5 canvas!


I've requested the source code from the user which is written in Perl using the GD library so it shouldn't be too hard to port to a realtime environment.


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone tell me how multipool.us pays out? Do they just pay out in BTC or do they leave you with all the different most profitable coins they mined. Then leave you to go exchange them?


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how multipool.us pays out? Do they just pay out in BTC or do they leave you with all the different most profitable coins they mined. Then leave you to go exchange them?


They leave you with the coins. Whatever you mine, that's what you get.
They have it integrated with Cryptsy to where you can set it up to automatically sell all your coins for BTC if you want though (entirely up to you).


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Primecoin with primegpu solo miner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is it costs 35xpm.


How much XPM per day do you make with that¿?

With a 280X.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I wonder if I sold bitcoin in a bear trap at $353. That price pump is going longer than expected.
> Oh I see. Nifty. This should be very possible to do in a live website, just need the exchange API, JS and HTML5 canvas!


Indeed, I sold at 442, but needed cash so didn't buy back.
I sold some more I had at mcxnow for mcxbux and made a 6% btc gain lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I've requested the source code from the user which is written in Perl using the GD library so it shouldn't be too hard to port to a realtime environment.


Nice!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how multipool.us pays out? Do they just pay out in BTC or do they leave you with all the different most profitable coins they mined. Then leave you to go exchange them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> They leave you with the coins. Whatever you mine, that's what you get.
> They have it integrated with Cryptsy to where you can set it up to automatically sell all your coins for BTC if you want though (entirely up to you).


That works but I'd reccomend coinmine.pw over multipool any day of the week, personally.
They have a scrypt-n multiport now too.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> How much XPM per day do you make with that¿?
> 
> With a 280X.


Well, I got 26.77 xpm in a day with 2 cards...Total of 63.27 xpm made over the course of 3 days, roughly, with 2 r9 280x cards and an i7 3820.
My cpd is 2.9, 1075mhz core and 1750mhz memory, and stock cpu and mem. (stability is more important than max oc for this miner, otherwise you'll get more orphan blocks).

I say it's worth it, at this rate if I mine for 24hs a day, which I'm not even doing, I would be getting at least 100-150xpm per week.
With one card your odds won't be as good, so your actual block rate will be more random...it'll even out over the course of a week though, just have to be patient.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> They leave you with the coins. Whatever you mine, that's what you get.
> They have it integrated with Cryptsy to where you can set it up to automatically sell all your coins for BTC if you want though (entirely up to you).


isn't cryptsy bad juju


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, I got 26.77 xpm in a day with 2 cards...Total of 63.27 xpm made over the course of 3 days, roughly, with 2 r9 280x cards and an i7 3820.
> My cpd is 2.9, 1075mhz core and 1750mhz memory, and stock cpu and mem. (stability is more important than max oc for this miner, otherwise you'll get more orphan blocks).
> 
> I say it's worth it, at this rate if I mine for 24hs a day, which I'm not even doing, I would be getting at least 100-150xpm per week.
> With one card your odds won't be as good, so your actual block rate will be more random...it'll even out over the course of a week though, just have to be patient.


How do I go about obtaining this miner?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> How do I go about obtaining this miner?


I would like to know this too, for ubuntu I take it dizz is looking for a nix version as welll? well with 3 L's


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> How do I go about obtaining this miner?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I would like to know this too, for ubuntu I take it dizz is looking for a nix version as welll? well with 3 L's


Windows only since it's closed source.

primegpu.com is their site, I found them at bitcointalk.org, they needed beta testers and I got in early.
Difficulty increased recently but I'm still finding blocks, and only with two cards pointed to the same wallet, if you have 4 or more cards you'll get a decent amount of blocks pretty fast.

There is an ypool gpu miner for primecoin, but it's way slower, and it's less profitable compared to solo mining it.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Windows only since it's closed source.
> 
> primegpu.com is their site, I found them at bitcointalk.org, they needed beta testers and I got in early.
> Difficulty increased recently but I'm still finding blocks, and only with two cards pointed to the same wallet, if you have 4 or more cards you'll get a decent amount of blocks pretty fast.
> 
> There is an ypool gpu miner for primecoin, but it's way slower, and it's less profitable compared to solo mining it.


35XPM license per card?

Wondering when the payoff would be for a 4 x 280x rig.


----------



## Rage19420

Does this look right?

Solo mining w/XPM GPU Miner:

Dev says a 280x should get 1.4 Chains per day

So 4 card rig 5.6 chains equals about 13 USD at current BTC rate.

XPM Calculator: http://anty.info/primecoin-calculator/


----------



## frickfrock999

It's been an interesting day.

Bitcoin bounced back to about $420 bucks and Vertcoin jumped back to it's value as well.

Legends never die.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's been an interesting day.
> 
> Bitcoin bounced back to about $420 bucks and Vertcoin jumped back to it's value as well.
> 
> Legends never die.


I'm glad I held both, I was pondering selling some bitcoin yesterday when I saw the price drop $50 or so, glad I didn't. Now let's just hope the prices of both keep going up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Does this look right?
> 
> Solo mining w/XPM GPU Miner:
> 
> Dev says a 280x should get 1.4 Chains per day
> 
> So 4 card rig 5.6 chains equals about 13 USD at current BTC rate.
> 
> XPM Calculator: http://anty.info/primecoin-calculator/


It gets more accurate the more cards you get pointing at the same wallet...I only have two right now, so it's a bit more random but over time it averages to something like that.
One day I found 1 block, the next I found 3, and so on.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> How do I go about obtaining this miner?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I would like to know this too, for ubuntu I take it dizz is looking for a nix version as welll? well with 3 L's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Windows only since it's closed source.
> 
> primegpu.com is their site, I found them at bitcointalk.org, they needed beta testers and I got in early.
> Difficulty increased recently but I'm still finding blocks, and only with two cards pointed to the same wallet, if you have 4 or more cards you'll get a decent amount of blocks pretty fast.
> 
> There is an ypool gpu miner for primecoin, but it's way slower, and it's less profitable compared to solo mining it.


Here is the one for YPool. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=557604.0

The dev has been working on this a lot and is up to version 2.0. It is optimized for the R9 290 but works on all AMD 7xxx series. I have been running it on 2 7850 since I have everything else on BTS/PTS right now.

There is a 10% dev fee but you can disable it in the bat but you will lose about 15% of your speed. If you run this, you must give it 24 hours of straight run time to get an actual true stats. I have only been running it for about 12 hours but stopping to put everything else on pts.

There is also a Nvidia miner but for Linux and 750ti only. http://www.peercointalk.org/index.php?topic=2592.0 I am not on Linux so I have not tried this.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Indeed, I sold at 442, but needed cash so didn't buy back.
> I sold some more I had at mcxnow for mcxbux and made a 6% btc gain lol.
> Nice!!!
> 
> That works but I'd reccomend coinmine.pw over multipool any day of the week, personally.
> They have a scrypt-n multiport now too.


Well I wouldn't run either of them, tbh, I was just answering the question







. Ipominer (run by the multipool people) has been averaging between .007 and .01 per m\h consistantly for the past month or so, which is substantially better than anything else I have seen out there. It does however require a little bit more effort than some other sites and carries some element of risk with it.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Well I wouldn't run either of them, tbh, I was just answering the question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ipominer (run by the multipool people) has been averaging between .007 and .01 per m\h consistantly for the past month or so, which is substantially better than anything else I have seen out there. It does however require a little bit more effort than some other sites and carries some element of risk with it.


I've been tempted to use them. The only thing stopping me is sloth and not knowing how well they have actually been performing. You've removed one of those from the equation for me.









EDIT: Woo hoo! I've just noticed I hit 35 Rep! I only noticed I had a flame a week or so ago.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I've been tempted to use them. The only thing stopping me is sloth and not knowing how well they have actually been performing. You've removed one of those from the equation for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Woo hoo! I've just noticed I hit 35 Rep! I only noticed I had a flame a week or so ago.


They have a high rate of return. You do have to work it a little bit though. Since they are mining new coins, prices are even more volatile than normal; It is definitely not a passive, autopilot thing. You have to move them and sell them, and also since they are new coins they don't always work correctly, and of course you have to deal with minor exchanges for some of the coins. But the reward is about double the normal going rate so it's worth it I think.The guy who runs it is pretty good about picking coins to mine on the multipool and if for whatever reason you don't like his choice you can mine any of the other coins they have.
Tl;dr: It's pretty hard to do WORSE than the going rate with this site.


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol that guy does what I do for a living xD


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well, looks like I found the magic setting for 280x mining scrypt-n on sgminer (using PiMP 1.3 beta). I changed kernel to "psw" and went from 298kh/s to 368kh/s which is more in line with "half the speed of scrypt" that scrypt-n should be giving. Still going to do some further tweaking though.









Edit, got a few of them up to 380kh/s with TC of 8400.


----------



## frickfrock999

*LORD JESUS ALMIGHTY.*


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *LORD JESUS ALMIGHTY.*


Yeah, but can it run crysis?


----------



## kskwerl

Looks like my house if I were to put them in the same room, but if I did that I would have a heat stroke for sure


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well, looks like I found the magic setting for 280x mining scrypt-n on sgminer. I changed kernel to "psw" and went from 298kh/s to 368kh/s which is more in line with "half the speed of scrypt" that scrypt-n should be giving. Still going to do some further tweaking though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, got a few of them up to 380kh/s with TC of 8400.


Excellent! sgminer 4.1.153 or something, or what miner?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *LORD JESUS ALMIGHTY.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Looks like my house if I were to put them in the same room, but if I did that I would have a heat stroke for sure


lol

Those guys are wasting money on AC for not doing their homework on datacenter cooling...


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, but can it run crysis?


7 years and people still use this. /epic facepalm


----------



## Deaf Jam

Anyone know how to get wireless working with kopiemtu?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well, looks like I found the magic setting for 280x mining scrypt-n on sgminer. I changed kernel to "psw" and went from 298kh/s to 368kh/s which is more in line with "half the speed of scrypt" that scrypt-n should be giving. Still going to do some further tweaking though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, got a few of them up to 380kh/s with TC of 8400.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! sgminer 4.1.153 or something, or what miner?
Click to expand...

Whatever PiMP 1.3 beta is using, which looks like what you posted.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> lol
> 
> Those guys are wasting money on AC for not doing their homework on datacenter cooling...


I've seen this picture before, using some kind of wind tunnel



I wonder if it is effective with the fan alone or if there is something else that is making sure fresh cool air is being pulled in.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Anyone know how to get wireless working with kopiemtu?


You need to install the driver/backports somet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I've seen this picture before, using some kind of wind tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it is effective with the fan alone or if there is something else that is making sure fresh cool air is being pulled in.


It's effective, but there's a revised version that is slightly better.

No need for those antics with 750 ti's though, you can cool a 60 gpu farm with four or five of these:



lol

Here's the revised version: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=18479.0


----------



## antonio8

Man o man. I am so glad I have held onto my Black Coins from the beginning.

Now hopefully Aiden Coin you are next.


----------



## Deaf Jam

The BC multipool and BCCards are turning BC into a monster. I'm debating when to start selling off my smallish holdings for Vert. That 3-4 Gh/s of scrypt and 25 Th/s of sha price support from the pool makes me want to hold.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, but can it run crysis?


more like can it run dayz standalone in elektro at 60 fps


----------



## ivanlabrie

The bc multipool is a brilliant idea for a constant pump, not sure how long it'll sustain though.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The bc multipool is a brilliant idea for a constant pump, not sure how long it'll sustain though.


In reality, the multipool doesn't even really matter.

With all coins already mined (baring the ~740K maximum new coins per year generated via PoS) there is almost no inflation to worry about absorbing. It's great for hype and down the road possibly for flattening out some of the selloffs... but for the foreseeable future I expect the trend to move steadily upwards regardless.

The number of vendors and services being added almost daily is adding value faster than LTC can even now... and with the CoinKite announcement it's only going to get better. By the end of summer I fully expect there to be at least 100 places in the US alone that will accept point-of-sale with BC.









Naturally those places will also accept BTC/LTC those are already on CoinKite.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> In reality, the multipool doesn't even really matter.
> 
> With all coins already mined (baring the ~740K maximum new coins per year generated via PoS) there is almost no inflation to worry about absorbing. It's great for hype and down the road possibly for flattening out some of the selloffs... but for the foreseeable future I expect the trend to move steadily upwards regardless.
> 
> The number of vendors and services being added almost daily is adding value faster than LTC can even now... and with the CoinKite announcement it's only going to get better. By the end of summer I fully expect there to be at least 100 places in the US alone that will accept point-of-sale with BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally those places will also accept BTC/LTC those are already on CoinKite.


Good point, but the multipool helps sustain the prices...if anything I agree, lots of cheap BC if it picks up some more steam.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good point, but the multipool helps sustain the prices...if anything I agree, lots of cheap BC if it picks up some more steam.


I wasn't around for BTC and LTC, I was one of those people who said it will never wok.

I am hoping that BC is my BTC or LTC. As in making so profit. Not expecting it to be at BTC level at all.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering do I need to reformat my hard drive or reinstall driver when I swtich gpu around.

right now I have 290 on 1st slot and 270 on second slot. I want to switch around so 270 on 1st and 290 on second slot. how am I going to do that without crashing the driver? when I try to switch it around, reinstall driver . vertiminer and driver crashes.


----------



## frickfrock999

You can buy one of these right now. They're officially shipping them out as of today.

You'd need to spend *$2,805 with JUST 750 Tis* to get this hashrate. That cost isn't including the motherboard, cpu, and other hardware you'd need.

This is one *HECK* of a deal.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I wasn't around for BTC and LTC, I was one of those people who said it will never wok.
> 
> I am hoping that BC is my BTC or LTC. As in making so profit. Not expecting it to be at BTC level at all.


BC looks like it can become a viable currency, with its healthy inflation and infinite coin supply via PoS. I like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You can buy one of these right now. They're officially shipping them out as of today.
> 
> You'd need to spend *$2,805 with JUST 750 Tis* to get this hashrate. That cost isn't including the motherboard, cpu, and other hardware you'd need.
> 
> This is one *HECK* of a deal.


1600!? They were 3000 before...that IS a great deal! zoomhash?


----------



## kskwerl

Is anyone mining DOnkeyWangCoin? I hear its gonna be super profitable in the year 2048 after the DOnkeyWangCoin ASICs come out


----------



## ~kRon1k~

is it possible that there could be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> DOnkeyWangCoin


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> is it possible that there could be


i'm gonna make it and premine 75% and hype the hell out of it, you guys should all farm it. It'll just be a litecoin clone but i'll say its ASIC resistant and no one will question it.


----------



## ozzy1925

Whats the best money making method?Mining an altcoin ,dump them into btc and wait for btc to go up after convert into usd,Or hold the alt coin wait for it to earn some value against btc and dump them?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Whats the best money making method?Mining an altcoin ,dump them into btc and wait for btc to go up after convert into usd,Or hold the alt coin wait for it to earn some value against btc and dump them?


I see that most people here just speculate on a coin and what it will be worth. Sometimes it pays off but if the coin goes to crap they you're boned.

If you're mining a small scale thats prob your best option but be careful what people tell you as it might not be right for you based on what cards your using and your power consumption.
That's what I've learned from this thread. So if someone tells you to mine something be sure to ask them why, get some details as to why they are telling you to mine that coin


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I see that most people here just speculate on a coin and what it will be worth. Sometimes it pays off but if the coin goes to crap they you're boned.
> 
> If you're mining a small scale thats prob your best option but be careful what people tell you as it might not be right for you based on what cards your using and your power consumption.
> That's what I've learned from this thread. So if someone tells you to mine something be sure to ask them why, get some details as to why they are telling you to mine that coin


i am mining xpm like many people and as a result price has go down .Should i wait till difficulty goes higher and become hard to mine so people switch to another coin.Does that mean the coin is dead ?Could the price go up again .Is it just luck? Or just dont risk and dump into btc now ?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You can buy one of these right now. They're officially shipping them out as of today.
> 
> You'd need to spend *$2,805 with JUST 750 Tis* to get this hashrate. That cost isn't including the motherboard, cpu, and other hardware you'd need.
> 
> This is one *HECK* of a deal.


Oh hot damn i want one so bad now


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am mining xpm like many people and as a result price has go down .Should i wait till difficulty goes higher and become hard to mine so people switch to another coin.Does that mean the coin is dead ?Could the price go up again .Is it just luck? Or just dont risk and dump into btc now ?


I'm not really in the position to tell you what to do, I don't want to tell you to do something and then something else happens. Maybe Ivan or someone else can chime in


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am mining xpm like many people and as a result price has go down .Should i wait till difficulty goes higher and become hard to mine so people switch to another coin.Does that mean the coin is dead ?Could the price go up again .Is it just luck? Or just dont risk and dump into btc now ?


Not going to tell you what to do, because if it costs you money then it's all my fault! With that said, people seem to like to mine what they think will go up in value. To me that seems silly. I would mine whatever is the msot profitable to mine right this instant, dump it all, and then buy what I wanted.
Example, coin A is trading at .01 btc. Coin B is trading at .05 btc. You can mine exactly the same of each coin in a given time frame. There is no reason at all to mine coin A, ever. If you really think coin B is garbage, and coin A is poised to take off, you are still better off mining coin B, dumping it, and purchasing coin A with the proceeds. And yet all over the place you see people make the opposite choice, "oh well I think coin A is going to take off so I'm mining that".


----------



## Rage19420

BC doubled in value again overnight. 200% in the past 48hrs.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Is anyone mining DOnkeyWangCoin? I hear its gonna be super profitable in the year 2048 after the DOnkeyWangCoin ASICs come out


People have to be crazy not to mine that!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am mining xpm like many people and as a result price has go down .Should i wait till difficulty goes higher and become hard to mine so people switch to another coin.Does that mean the coin is dead ?Could the price go up again .Is it just luck? Or just dont risk and dump into btc now ?


What program are you using to mine?
If you have a few cards in the same rig you can solo mine with primegpu like I do, but it takes patience...ypool's claymore miner isn't as efficient with 280x cards, but decent with 290/290x...problem is that huge 10% dev fee on top of the pool fee.
Try protoshares if you want a profitable low power coin, keep an eye on difficulty though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Not going to tell you what to do, because if it costs you money then it's all my fault! With that said, people seem to like to mine what they think will go up in value. To me that seems silly. I would mine whatever is the msot profitable to mine right this instant, dump it all, and then buy what I wanted.
> Example, coin A is trading at .01 btc. Coin B is trading at .05 btc. You can mine exactly the same of each coin in a given time frame. There is no reason at all to mine coin A, ever. If you really think coin B is garbage, and coin A is poised to take off, you are still better off mining coin B, dumping it, and purchasing coin A with the proceeds. And yet all over the place you see people make the opposite choice, "oh well I think coin A is going to take off so I'm mining that".


Yup, thing is people are lazy and prefer the easy set and forget route most of the time...
I tend to avoid that, unless the hardware limits what I can mine efficiently. For instance the AMD rigs I manage are mining vertcoin right now, but at home I'm mining protoshares on two 280x cards, and the nvidia rig is mining yacoin.
VTC I'll hold, yac will probably be turned into btc rather fast, pts too if I need the $ or find a reasonable price for it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> BC doubled in value again overnight. 200% in the past 48hrs.


yep, crappers..

Sold at 19k and put in buy orders at 17500-18000, but it never dropped in price. I woke up this morning to check the price to see where blackcoin had fallen too.......*NOPE* almost couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## chronicfx

wow that's crazy. might turn a btc into bc and see


----------



## DizZz

Still holding vert for the long run.

I know BC is skyrocketing right now, but can this increase be sustained? I haven't done a lot of research on it so if anyone could let me know that'd be awesome. Is this your typical pump and dump?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Still holding vert for the long run.
> 
> I know BC is skyrocketing right now, but can this increase be sustained? I haven't done a lot of research on it so if anyone could let me know that'd be awesome. Is this your typical pump and dump?


No

Best to read up on it on the BT talk forum.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Still holding vert for the long run.
> 
> I know BC is skyrocketing right now, but can this increase be sustained? I haven't done a lot of research on it so if anyone could let me know that'd be awesome. Is this your typical pump and dump?


IIRC all the coins are mined now so the only way to mine it is in multipools, the pool automatically buys BC for the coins you mine so you will get payed in BC strait to your wallet. Other then that there is a lot of things going around it, think they where talking about a BC "creditcard" and some other stuff.

Ofc i was to dumb to not jump on it so i'm sticking to 50/50 on VTC/MYR for some time now.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> No
> 
> Best to read up on it on the BT talk forum.


Thanks will do


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Thanks will do


What i meant was no, I don't think it is a typical pump and dump coin. Been following it for awhile and I think it had more potential then most. But that's just me.

I'm still in about half BC and VTC and mining PTS.

It was nice waking up the last couple of days making $1500 due to the increase in BC value.


----------



## frickfrock999

4/13/2014.

Never Forget.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Still holding vert for the long run.
> 
> I know BC is skyrocketing right now, but can this increase be sustained? I haven't done a lot of research on it so if anyone could let me know that'd be awesome. Is this your typical pump and dump?


I have been with BC since block 37, so since it started. I would not call it a pump and dump but there have been pumps every week it seems.

There is definitely a strong community behind it. You should check out the thread. I have read every page of it. They have created some very unique things for the coin. The multipool that actually pays in BC instead of LTC or BTC. One member created a BC wallet card that has a usb to store them. Don't remember the name of the merchant, but they provide service for other merchants to accept BTC and LTC as payment for goods. They are in the process of adding BC to it (not saying retailers like Overstock or Tiger Direct will but they will have the option). Another member had an Black Wednesday event.

Well it is actually unbelievable the things the community is doing.I have no where near the coins other have but I am holding onto what I have.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Still holding vert for the long run.
> 
> I know BC is skyrocketing right now, but can this increase be sustained? I haven't done a lot of research on it so if anyone could let me know that'd be awesome. Is this your typical pump and dump?


I think it pump and dumps bitcoin


----------



## lacrossewacker

still a good time to buy into VTC?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> still a good time to buy into VTC?


I suppose so. The price has pretty much stabilized for the past month.

Though you'd probably be better off investing in Darkcoin or Blackcoin for now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I suppose so. The price has pretty much stabilized for the past month.
> 
> Though you'd probably be better off investing in Darkcoin or Blackcoin for now.


just sold some of my BC. Too unsure of it right now. AFAIK I can't create any stop orders on Mintpal and I'm about to go out for the day so I'd rather just enjoy my day without having to check my phone's browser every 10 minutes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good idea, BC keeps going up but I'd be wary of leaving coins that get pumped so hard in my wallet unsupervised.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm not really in the position to tell you what to do, I don't want to tell you to do something and then something else happens. Maybe Ivan or someone else can chime in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Not going to tell you what to do, because if it costs you money then it's all my fault! With that said, people seem to like to mine what they think will go up in value. To me that seems silly. I would mine whatever is the msot profitable to mine right this instant, dump it all, and then buy what I wanted.
> Example, coin A is trading at .01 btc. Coin B is trading at .05 btc. You can mine exactly the same of each coin in a given time frame. There is no reason at all to mine coin A, ever. If you really think coin B is garbage, and coin A is poised to take off, you are still better off mining coin B, dumping it, and purchasing coin A with the proceeds. And yet all over the place you see people make the opposite choice, "oh well I think coin A is going to take off so I'm mining that".


thank you both i think i iwll mine and dump them into btc and wait for btc to go up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What program are you using to mine?
> If you have a few cards in the same rig you can solo mine with primegpu like I do, but it takes patience...ypool's claymore miner isn't as efficient with 280x cards, but decent with 290/290x...problem is that huge 10% dev fee on top of the pool fee.
> Try protoshares if you want a profitable low power coin, keep an eye on difficulty though.
> Yup, thing is people are lazy and prefer the easy set and forget route most of the time...
> I tend to avoid that, unless the hardware limits what I can mine efficiently. For instance the AMD rigs I manage are mining vertcoin right now, but at home I'm mining protoshares on two 280x cards, and the nvidia rig is mining yacoin.
> VTC I'll hold, yac will probably be turned into btc rather fast, pts too if I need the $ or find a reasonable price for it.


i have 3x290 and using claymore miner since last friday i earn 23 xpm per day with3 cards .As i checked pts difficulty will go up again in 2 days not sure if it worth mining.I also have 2xgtx 680 which can give both 2.8k coll/m. Do you think they worth mining pts or can i mine yacoin wih them?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd mine pts with everything till the diff retarget...but that xpm miner seems to be ok.

I'd hold some of the xpm at least, the diff will make reward be lower eventually and price might go up. Say at least 25% of the mined coins.
That's what I do with xpm personally.


----------



## barkinos98

Ugh i invested in vert but nothing much has changed too much
what do i do, sell for btc and get bc or keep?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hold them...I'd say till june or july.
Watch for price fluctuations if you want out, you need to wait for a pump.


----------



## Bluemustang

Zeitcoin is making some moves. Getting some more exposure, active community and it just got itself a multipool courtesy of wafflepool the other day. Making some good price movement the last couple days.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good idea, BC keeps going up but I'd be wary of leaving coins that get pumped so hard in my wallet unsupervised.


It is supervised. The multipool has 7 Gh/s of scrypt and 50 Th/s of sha behind it. That's probably 30 BTC of buying power a day for the coin using scrypt power alone at premium prices.

Just so everyone knows, FAC is doing the same model and having similar results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ugh i invested in vert but nothing much has changed too much
> what do i do, sell for btc and get bc or keep?


Dump most of your vert for a little while. Get into BC or possibly FAC/EMC2.... EMC2 has a large announcement this week and FAC is following the BC multipool manipulation model.

If your REALLY quick, you can get some CAI before the announcment/pump.

LGC just launched as a no premine, early KGW coin (so fair) with X11. Aiden has promise, but the powers that be have been trying hard to kill it, so it is risky, but cool running (scrypt OG). Next move for them would be to pump and dump it into the ground. Lots of options right now if you are willing to take some risk. There is little risk with VTC, so little reward unfortunately.

EDIT: Note that I am advising on the high risk/rewards side of things. If you don't want much risk, hold your Vert.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ugh i invested in vert but nothing much has changed too much
> what do i do, sell for btc and get bc or keep?


Im still in half Vert and half BC. Im not going to put all my eggs in one coin.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Get into BC or possibly FAC/EMC2.... EMC2 has a large announcement this week


What announcement?


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah all i got currently are Vert, Black and around 40k Doge because of some said pump...
I gathered that doge off the air (literally) so its all good, and whats even better is i invested 0.1 BTC to vert+black but now bter says a tad more than 0.2 BTC


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What announcement?


They haven't said, that's why it is an announcement.







I heard it second hand and spoke to a dev about it who confirmed the announcement as rather big. It will be happening this week.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> They haven't said, that's why it is an announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it second hand and spoke to a dev about it who confirmed the announcement as rather big. It will be happening this week.


Because I'm a degenerate gambler I'm going to buy a ton of EMC2 coins and see what happens, if you are right I will send you some coin


----------



## Rage19420

Seems cheap enough to risk some coin. Why not!?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Because I'm a degenerate gambler I'm going to buy a ton of EMC2 coins and see what happens, if you are right I will send you some coin


Thanks, I have a phone number you can call if you ever hit rock bottom.









Buy around 500-550 if you are feeling stingy and it's possible. I bought some more last night at 695 because I was on meds and did something dumb. I still see profit there, but why overpay if one can get it cheaper. I invested more heavily today though at 500-550.

If the news is solid, I'd expect a decent climb. Either way, stay in it for awhile. It has been slowly building what it will settle at. The chance of losing money seems rather slim with this one right now. The rewards are due to half and well, science! That seems to be what stops this coin from dropping. Nerds love science. Crypto is a bunch of nerds. A lot of bagholders with faith and the market gets played heavily on weekends. To me that means those who are invested or are interested have real jobs/can afford to hold through swings because they like the coin and what it supports.

i sold most of my VTC. I plan to get back in later, but until then, BC, FAC, and EMC2 are my main investments by weight.


----------



## Rage19420

You need moar cards lol


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Thanks, I have a phone number you can call if you ever hit rock bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy around 500-550 if you are feeling stingy and it's possible. I bought some more last night at 695 because I was on meds and did something dumb. I still see profit there, but why overpay if one can get it cheaper. I invested more heavily today though at 500-550.
> 
> If the news is solid, I'd expect a decent climb. Either way, stay in it for awhile. It has been slowly building what it will settle at. The chance of losing money seems rather slim with this one right now. The rewards are due to half and well, science! That seems to be what stops this coin from dropping. Nerds love science. Crypto is a bunch of nerds. A lot of bagholders with faith and the market gets played heavily on weekends. To me that means those who are invested or are interested have real jobs/can afford to hold through swings because they like the coin and what it supports.
> 
> i sold most of my VTC. I plan to get back in later, but until then, BC, FAC, and EMC2 are my main investments by weight.


Yea I'm in it now, I do that stuff all the time at night I'll take xanax and like 3 days later I'l have a new super awesome toaster or some 1200 thread count Egyptian sateen bed sheets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> You need moar cards lol


I'm missing like 8, I tried to add them all and gave up


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Yea I'm in it now, I do that stuff all the time at night I'll take xanax and like 3 days later I'l have a new super awesome toaster or some 1200 thread count Egyptian sateen bed sheets
> I'm missing like 8, I tried to add them all and gave up


RMA? I've gotten three in a row from RMA that looked like they've been tossed out a window and smelled of burnt electronics. None of them could mine. Hopefully fourth time is a charm.

At least it's something useful. The previous time that happened to me I wound up with a big bag of XSV. So I guess I should be happy I picked a possible winner this time.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> RMA? I've gotten three in a row from RMA that looked like they've been tossed out a window and smelled of burnt electronics. None of them could mine. Hopefully fourth time is a charm.
> 
> At least it's something useful. The previous time that happened to me I wound up with a big bag of XSV. So I guess I should be happy I picked a possible winner this time.


No its just really hard to look at the screen and add them all up in the signature so i gave up


----------



## Outlawed

I always looked down on these sort of post but no one said anything, so if you can't beat them join them.

I have my 290 and 290x for sale in the marketplace. $330, and $380 respectively.

It just isn't worth wasting everyday keeping up with the market when I'm only working with a mere 2 card dedicated rig. I just spend way too much time worrying and checking various sites/forums for what ends up being a few dollars a day.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I always looked down on these sort of post but no one said anything, so if you can't beat them join them.
> 
> I have my 290 and 290x for sale in the marketplace. $330, and $380 respectively.
> 
> It just isn't worth wasting everyday keeping up with the market when I'm only working with a mere 2 card dedicated rig. I just spend way too much time worrying and checking various sites/forums for what ends up being a few dollars a day.


I was actually just going to post and say that there are TONS of 290/x in the marketplace right now. Some good prices even







Not to single anyone out, but just to inform that you can actually buy used AMD cards for decent prices once again.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I was actually just going to post and say that there are TONS of 290/x in the marketplace right now. Some good prices even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to single anyone out, but just to inform that you can actually buy used AMD cards for decent prices once again.


Great example; here's somebody trying to sell 45 cards, and is selling reference 290's for $330 shipped.

I would have my eyes on another 290 for my main machine, but I can't justify buying another - one is enough for 1440p.









How many of you guys are getting out of mining?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Great example; here's somebody trying to sell 45 cards, and is selling reference 290's for $330 shipped.
> 
> I would have my eyes on another 290 for my main machine, but I can't justify buying another - one is enough for 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you guys are getting out of mining?


It seems like so many people are trying to get out right now. I just snagged another twelve 7990s on ebay for $450 each


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It seems like so many people are trying to get out right now. I just snagged another twelve 7990s on ebay for $450 each


And of course, you got 4 for me right?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> And of course, you got 4 for me right?


And after the 2 he sends to me, he'll still have 6 left over!


----------



## Deaf Jam

BC haters DDoSed mintpal. BC at 0.00063 now.







So glad I bought in at 0.0001. I only wished I put more in.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have some lowish buys but I don't think anyone will bite anytime soon








Trying to figure out which will be the new floor.


----------



## chronicfx

Yeah the prices absolutely suck for sellers right now. My wife wants me to sell cards cause she is pissed that I spent about 3k in electricity and parts and her coworkers are giving her a tough time because she used to tell them how rich I was gonna make her by mining now they see btc prices falling.







but I am absolutely repulsed by the prices so no way I am selling on ebay right now. I may actually just put together a couple pretty sweet gaming rigs with the cards and craigs list them, but that requires putting in a few hundred in first for peripherals, before selling and she is resisting (like putting a cat in a bathtub) spending another dime.. kinda stuck.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> And of course, you got 4 for me right?


Sure what's your address?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> And after the 2 he sends to me, he'll still have 6 left over!


Sounds like a deal


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have some lowish buys but I don't think anyone will bite anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out which will be the new floor.


The moon?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Yeah the prices absolutely suck for sellers right now. My wife wants me to sell cards cause she is pissed that I spent about 3k in electricity and parts and her coworkers are giving her a tough time because she used to tell them how rich I was gonna make her by mining now they see btc prices falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am absolutely repulsed by the prices so no way I am selling on ebay right now. I may actually just put together a couple pretty sweet gaming rigs with the cards and craigs list them, but that requires putting in a few hundred in first for peripherals, before selling and she is resisting (like putting a cat in a bathtub) spending another dime.. kinda stuck.


That sucks bro. If your holding anything, you may want to look at BC short term. High risk, high rewards. EMC2 if you have more time. Best of luck to you however you go though.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

MintPal is losing me an exceptional amount of money currently with the slow site... Unfortunate...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> MintPal is losing me an exceptional amount of money currently with the slow site... Unfortunate...


Yeah it seems like they've had an influx of new users and can't keep up with the added load on their servers. It is too bad though especially if you are trying to make trades right now


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> MintPal is losing me an exceptional amount of money currently with the slow site... Unfortunate...


They were under a DDOS earlier, may still be.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Man I remember when I bought 1 BTC worth of Blackcoin @ 600 a couple months ago.

To think I thought I did well seeing my investment 8x...

EDIT:
That $800 investment net me about $5,000 but had I held on to it, it would have easily been over $50,000


----------



## frickfrock999

Thinking about selling my BC now and buying even more when the price comes back down.

A coin doesn't make *THIS* big of a leap and stay up there. It's got to come down in the next 24 hours.


----------



## thrgk

what exchange is best to buy emc2 on?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Thinking about selling my BC now and buying even more when the price comes back down.
> 
> A coin doesn't make *THIS* big of a leap and stay up there. It's got to come down in the next 24 hours.


That's a good idea, whenever a coin jumps by 100% 500% in 2 days, it's going to correct sooner or later. Often, it's going to be a overcorrection. I'd take the profits on the next spike if not right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Yeah the prices absolutely suck for sellers right now. My wife wants me to sell cards cause she is pissed that I spent about 3k in electricity and parts and her coworkers are giving her a tough time because she used to tell them how rich I was gonna make her by mining now they see btc prices falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am absolutely repulsed by the prices so no way I am selling on ebay right now. I may actually just put together a couple pretty sweet gaming rigs with the cards and craigs list them, but that requires putting in a few hundred in first for peripherals, before selling and she is resisting (like putting a cat in a bathtub) spending another dime.. kinda stuck.


Don't sell mine some non scrypt alt coins, buy BC with the proceeds and do some day trading. Or just mine vertcoin and hold for a while, and maybe mine some BC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> The moon?
> That sucks bro. If your holding anything, you may want to look at BC short term. High risk, high rewards. EMC2 if you have more time. Best of luck to you however you go though.


I nailed it...twice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Thinking about selling my BC now and buying even more when the price comes back down.
> 
> A coin doesn't make *THIS* big of a leap and stay up there. It's got to come down in the next 24 hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's a good idea, whenever a coin jumps by 100% 500% in 2 days, it's going to correct sooner or later. Often, it's going to be a overcorrection. I'd take the profits on the next spike if not right now.


+1, take profits...keep an eye on it.
I made two succesful 15% trades and that is a lot actually...more than that is being greedy and greed is dangerous for traders, same as any other emotion.


----------



## ccRicers

What announcement besides the BC Card could set BC trading volume into the thousands? I'm almost confident it could rival Vertcoin in significance. May not come close to being as valuable as Vertcoin but it has legs.

Surely the big price fluctuations that started yesterday were due to bots fighting it out, right? You can't fight those guys.

(edit) Also, there is now a BC store. http://blackcoinstore.com/


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what exchange is best to buy emc2 on?


Whatever is cheapest. I like poloniex, but the volume is poor, so prices can be behind a good bit at times. This can be an advantage or disadvantage depending on what your doing. I also use mintpal and bter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What announcement besides the BC Card could set BC trading volume into the thousands? I'm almost confident it could rival Vertcoin in significance. May not come close to being as valuable as Vertcoin but it has legs.
> 
> Surely the big price fluctuations that started yesterday were due to bots fighting it out, right? You can't fight those guys.


The multipool helps as it will buy at aggressive prices. There are also a bunch of BIG wallets helping the multipool along at times pushing prices up. One of them scared a fake 70 BTC buy wall off tonight with a 30 btc order. A big jump means that the Chinese want in, and you will then see some gains from them as well. People want in because prices are in the dump. Hope sells. They are playing the market to enhance adoption (hopefully).

The coin has great features for it's size, it also cannot be mined any longer, so it decreases the chance that random whales will dump and move on. Those that hold seem to be wanting it to become a real currency. It is now >75% of my portfolio with the majority of the rest in EMC2.

Top 30 wallets hold around 25-30 million BTC. They lost < 1% of that today. Some wallets actually gained. So dumping doesn't seem to be what they are aiming for.


----------



## frickfrock999

AWWWWWWWWW YISSSSSS.

My prayers have finally been answered.

Candycoin is now a reality!









https://candyco.in/


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What announcement besides the BC Card could set BC trading volume into the thousands? I'm almost confident it could rival Vertcoin in significance. May not come close to being as valuable as Vertcoin but it has legs.
> 
> Surely the big price fluctuations that started yesterday were due to bots fighting it out, right? You can't fight those guys.
> 
> (edit) Also, there is now a BC store. http://blackcoinstore.com/


The BC Card is only just one of the multitude of innovations that the BC community is developing. BC is doing things that no other crypto has, and it has LTC in its sights. Months from now, 50k sat will seem like a bargain.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I once mined 11k Blackcoins in a day and dumped them. I think I am going to throw up.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Thinking about selling my BC now and buying even more when the price comes back down.
> 
> A coin doesn't make *THIS* big of a leap and stay up there. It's got to come down in the next 24 hours.


imma sell my bc
i only have like 165 and i cant mine more for a weird reason; my 780 was mining at half speed (230-240khash) but i believe this is a scrypt based coin...

I also can most likely try and install that empty 7950 i got for more power


----------



## dmfree88

For anyone interested thought id pass along this website. Ran by some very reputable owners this is going to be the future of rig rentals.

Right now theres a major innovation that will make Nvidia miners very happy. Thats website control over your rig. So not only is this a rental site but it also doubles as a control center for failover setup! Its currently under public beta release and still has a ton of cool features being added. Already its by far better then betarigs and leaserrigs. If your looking to rent a rig or rent out your rig this is the place to go and support some true developers who care to make it right for the user:

www.miningrigrentals.com

submit feedback help join and create what will easily be the best rental site on the web.


----------



## barkinos98

yup i cant
when the amd card is plugged in it wont get past the entrance screen on win8
need another board, ugh


----------



## Deuce65

I have to say I never understood the idea behind renting a rig. I simply can't imagine a scenario where paying .006 btc for .004 btc worth of coins could ever be a sound business decision.


----------



## ivanlabrie

wth xD

Gonna try renting my rig with that new site...I like that they added some more algorithms too.


----------



## kskwerl

after 24 more hours of PTS what ares gonna hop on?


----------



## GoLDii3

Good idea to buy BC? Yesterday 1000 coins were 0,30 BTC today its 0,57. lolz


----------



## Bluemustang

Guys looking to get into BC may also want to look into zeitcoin. Its new-er and has made some serious price moves the last couple days. Its a POS coin too except 25% annual and its POW has essentially ended (1 coin a block). Also has a multipool as well and its price rises appear to be related to BCs. Perhaps more potential here.

I've been in since the beginning when it was around 1sat. So my holdings that were worth around $40 are worth around $400 now







I'm still holding on.


----------



## frickfrock999

Faircoin just launched their multipool. This is now the only way to get Faircoins besides trading for them.









http://fair-coin.info/multipool


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> after 24 more hours of PTS what ares gonna hop on?


If I call it here people will rape whatever I chose lol
I'd say xpm with 290s at ypool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Faircoin just launched their multipool. This is now the only way to get Faircoins besides trading for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fair-coin.info/multipool


Blackcoin 'inspired' them...if people don't adopt BC massively, the price rise will only be an artificial one and linked to the multipools' hash, and promotions/bonuses that might create pumps here and there.

It's interesting for traders but I'd be extra careful reccomending anyone to buy in without doing some research on their own.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm just going to pump it and dump it.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Faircoin just launched their multipool. This is now the only way to get Faircoins besides trading for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fair-coin.info/multipool


Isn't Faircoin's "multipool" simply just a stratum connection to Wafflepool? It's not proprietary like BC's, as far as I can tell. Correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Mintpal down for now.


----------



## JMattes

I was mining BC early on and then swtiched to another coin.. The pool I used closed.. Any recommendations?

With 2x 280x and 3x 270s cards at current values it should be more profitable than mining LTC right?

I was getting tired of the constant search for alt coins and trading so I went simply with LTC which wasnt doing to bad up until the crash..

What do you guys recommend.. Only making $5 a day we a hashrate of 2500-2800


----------



## thrgk

Hope Einstein is going to shoot up just dumped .6 btc into it. wasn't making anything on DOGE and not much on vert. maybe if will pop and I can get out with the news this week. got 100k or so


----------



## frickfrock999

Einsteinium is going to be an insanely successful coin, Kingschultz wrote about it a few days ago.
Quote:


> *#1*.The 'interested in science' demographic is strong in the crypto-currency community.
> 
> *#2* EMC2 has a strong enough purpose to gain interest in scientific communities completely unrelated to crypto-currency.
> 
> *#3* The coin promotes itself extremely positively every 25 days, automatically.
> 
> *#4* The science/tech niche of EMC2 targets merchant markets furthest ahead in accepting crypto-currencies. Additionally, a merchant accepting EMC2 could be seen as supporting science, or giving their customers the chance to support science. Good PR for everyone. I believe that will be a good motivator for merchant adoption. I can imagine merchants like ThinkGeek wanting to accept EMC2.


----------



## ccRicers

I made some small gains on BC while I was unable to mine. I deposited some BTC to Mintpal and planned to buy at 20k but I got distracted waiting for confirmations and played some Batman, lol.... when I came back to the site it was at 25k and bought at that moment.

I sold at 37k during that big pump on Saturday and made some extra on top of recovering from the BTC I lost when I sold at $350. Made some more this morning, when I bought 54k yesterday and leaving a sell at 59k overnight.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Faircoin just launched their multipool. This is now the only way to get Faircoins besides trading for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fair-coin.info/multipool


FAC is a waste. Everyone dumps and the dev and friends have more than they should most likely. The multipool is a scam to hide dumping of what was actually a poor distribution of the coin. I would look into getting some COMM if that is the route you want to go. Your entering MUCH lower and they are announcing their multipool today. Many FACers are also dumping for BC, so that's two strikes against any quick gains. I hold some FAC, and while I've made money, I regret the purchase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm just going to pump it and dump it.


See








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Isn't Faircoin's "multipool" simply just a stratum connection to Wafflepool? It's not proprietary like BC's, as far as I can tell. Correct me if I'm mistaken.


Your right, but there is nothing wrong with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I was mining BC early on and then swtiched to another coin.. The pool I used closed.. Any recommendations?
> 
> With 2x 280x and 3x 270s cards at current values it should be more profitable than mining LTC right?
> 
> I was getting tired of the constant search for alt coins and trading so I went simply with LTC which wasnt doing to bad up until the crash..
> 
> What do you guys recommend.. Only making $5 a day we a hashrate of 2500-2800


Blackcoinpool.com has netted me between 0.0054 and 0.0075 a day, and your paid in BC. You could also mine LGC as it is X11 with early KGW for fair distribution and no premine. Avoid talesofthescrypt as they have too much hash on it right now. It is early on though for LGC, so your getting in at a good time. EMC2 is always an option. If you want to take a bit of risk, ADN uses scrypt OG. The only problem with it is that it is being attacked left and right because it is promising and not from the usual group of devs. There are lots of options, you just have to look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hope Einstein is going to shoot up just dumped .6 btc into it. wasn't making anything on DOGE and not much on vert. maybe if will pop and I can get out with the news this week. got 100k or so


Doge isn't going to go on a run without a reason. Too high of market cap and plenty of weaker targets with more promise to pump and dump. If I held doge and wanted gains, I'd sell now and move into something else. That is what I did with my pile of vert. I now have twice as much capital because of the small initial loss I took in doing so.

On a side note, the BC deathstar is almost at 10 Gh/s of scrypt and 80 Th/s of sha firepower.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> FAC is a waste. Everyone dumps and the dev and friends have more than they should most likely. The multipool is a scam to hide dumping of what was actually a poor distribution of the coin. I would look into getting some COMM if that is the route you want to go. Your entering MUCH lower and they are announcing their multipool today. Many FACers are also dumping for BC, so that's two strikes against any quick gains. I hold some FAC, and while I've made money, I regret the purchase.
> See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, but there is nothing wrong with that.
> Blackcoinpool.com has netted me between 0.0054 and 0.0075 a day, and your paid in BC. You could also mine LGC as it is X11 with early KGW for fair distribution and no premine. Avoid talesofthescrypt as they have too much hash on it right now. It is early on though for LGC, so your getting in at a good time. EMC2 is always an option. If you want to take a bit of risk, ADN uses scrypt OG. The only problem with it is that it is being attacked left and right because it is promising and not from the usual group of devs. There are lots of options, you just have to look.
> Doge isn't going to go on a run without a reason. Too high of market cap and plenty of weaker targets with more promise to pump and dump. If I held doge and wanted gains, I'd sell now and move into something else. That is what I did with my pile of vert. I now have twice as much capital because of the small initial loss I took in doing so.
> 
> On a side note, the BC deathstar is almost at 10 Gh/s of scrypt and 80 Th/s of sha firepower.


any opinion on EMC2?


----------



## ccRicers

Maybe I should just point my NVidia cards to mine BC via Scrypt since they had less of a chance of going crashy kablooey on me. At one point Win 7 would just go right to a BSOD after the logo screen after one hard crash mining other non-scrypt coins.


----------



## lacrossewacker

As a kid I'm sure we all remember the hardest question in the world...."If you could have any super power, what would it be?"

Well, aside from flying, seeing through things, etc..etc..,I'd like to add "seeing 24 hours into the future"

Especially as a young adult, whew that'd be soooo helpful right now lol


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Faircoin just launched their multipool. This is now the only way to get Faircoins besides trading for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fair-coin.info/multipool


now i'm mining it, if i fixed everything correctly. When i will get my first FAC to my wallet? if i will ever get it...


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> any opinion on EMC2?


Good coin, good devs, good community with a slow but steady increase in the coins floor. Very active so day trading it can slowly increase holdings. I like it a lot and hold a decent amount. There is supposed to be a BIG announcement this week.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> As a kid I'm sure we all remember the hardest question in the world...."If you could have any super power, what would it be?"
> 
> Well, aside from flying, seeing through things, etc..etc..,I'd like to add "seeing 24 hours into the future"
> 
> Especially as a young adult, whew that'd be soooo helpful right now lol


And if I ever saw you buying a powerball ticket I would definitely whack you with my lacrosse stick for it


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Good coin, good devs, good community with a slow but steady increase in the coins floor. Very active so day trading it can slowly increase holdings. I like it a lot and hold a decent amount. There is supposed to be a BIG announcement this week.


is it worth it to mine? or just mine VTC and then buy emc2?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> And if I ever saw you buying a powerball ticket I would definitely whack you with my lacrosse stick for it


(unless I saw who was going to win, snuck over to his or her house, steal their ticket (or kill them) then steal it, then go claim my win the next day







)

....or just be very successful at BTC


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is it worth it to mine? or just mine VTC and then buy emc2?


Not sure. I do know that there is plenty better to mine than VTC at this time as your only getting 0.004 BTC/Mh per day right now. EMC2 will net you 0.006 at average prices. More if you hold for daily peaks. I'd recommend holding though. BC multipool will get you at least 0.0054 through 0.0075 depending on the market.

To do this math on your own, go to a pool for the coin you are interested it. Go to miners or pool under stats. Find a miner and use this equation:

coins mined per day / megahash of miner = coins/mhs per day

Go to an exchange with good volume and use this equation:

coins/mhs (from above) * value of coin (in btc) = btc/mhs per day

This value, btc/coin is what you use to compare efficiency between coins of same algorithm. Remember, different algorithms yield different hash amounts. If you want to account for this you do the following:

btc/mhs * (megahash of your rig for that algorithm) = btc/day

The value btc/day is what you use to compare coins for what you should mine. This value changes often, so daily calculations are needed to for highest efficiency to get the most value for your mining / trading activities. Why mine a coin at 0.004 when you can mine something else for greater value? You can then trade into the coin you want and you get more coins that way.


----------



## barkinos98

damn, i'm losing money now did a bad call :/
Sold my BC for 580 and now its 780 :/
Meh gotta mine more then lol


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I don't understand why people are interested in EMC2? What is everyone seeing in the coin that sets it apart?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't understand why people are interested in EMC2? What is everyone seeing in the coin that sets it apart?


Some big announcement this week supposedly.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> damn, i'm losing money now did a bad call :/
> Sold my BC for 580 and now its 780 :/
> Meh gotta mine more then lol


Do not sell your BC anymore. This goes for anyone wanting to continue there gains.

There will be little in the way of large and sustained pullbacks for awhile is because one already happened. When mintpal crashed, the pullback happened on Cryptsy. It went down to 38k because everyone though it was a designed scam. It wasn't. By the time Mintpal was back online (an hour so later), it was back up to 53k. This was just last night and it's at >80k now. That is no time to play another market and get back in before the rocket ship starts up the engines again.

Another reason is the multipool. While it is only a small amount in regards to the value of BTC going through the coin daily, it is enough to slow falls. The pool owners seem to actually care about the miners and are trying to get us a decent return. That means they are active on dips as well as peaks. Whether or not it stays that way remains to be seen. But so far, I'm happy with them. On top of that, the established community is buying up on any dips as well to the point that the dips are terribly shallow and short now. You may get lucky on a low volume exchange like poloniex, but not enough to be worth the risk IMO. Don't go by how it behaved in the last month, that was different conditions.

I know several day traders who've just quit playing the coin and are along for the ride now. Remember that a 27 BTC wall was eaten two nights ago in no time flat. This was right after eating a 10 btc wall IIRC. A 70 btc wall was scared off in only 15 minutes as 7 and 10 btc orders took a chunk out and a 30 btc orders showed up to scare off what remained. Demand is there and the community isn't playing right now.

Research the coin and you will see it has a lot to offer for it's current market worth. I am doing a daily spreadsheet of the top 100 wallets. They are barely moving. Some are gaining even. When those with a ton aren't selling, there is a reason. The reason is the risk of playing dips and losing outweighs the chance at more coins. If you see a large buy wall go up, buy under it. That may be the best low risk deal you are gonna get. The last two times one has appeared, once the wall was eaten or scared off, the coin shot up.

Maybe when the hype stabilizes, you can play dips without much risk. Right now, you are just losing money. That is my opinion, you are free to have your own, but don't be let down if your risk doesn't pay off.

This isn't EMC2, dips are too risky as the demand is too great at this time. Buy a ticket and take a ride. These opportunities are rare. Don't be greedy and enjoy the show.


----------



## Rage19420

Anyone know whats going on with Fluttercoin besides big whale pumps?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I don't understand why people are interested in EMC2? What is everyone seeing in the coin that sets it apart?


The possible big announcement (confirmed by a dev), the community, the fact that many are holding which is slowly driving up the coins floor price which is good for miners, the fact that once a month, it gets good publicity by design, the fact that the devs use their real name and pictures on their website, the fact that it is well traded, so day traders can play the ups and downs to increase holdings with little risk, etc etc etc.

Even without the announcement this week, every weekend, the coin climbs like clockwork. That means people with 9-5 jobs are getting in. That is a good thing as that usually implies long term holders. The only downside to the coin is it is not BC


----------



## barkinos98

I'm on bter but sure man...


----------



## frickfrock999

Bahaha, sold my BC last night when it was at $0.23 and now it's at $0.40.









I feel like I should be kicking myself right about now, but I still made a tidy profit.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Bahaha, sold my BC last night when it was at $0.23 and now it's at $0.40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I should be kicking myself right about now, but I still made a tidy profit.


I sold it this morning, i still have loss but not as much as you do man :/
Worst part: i cant mine more because the AP downstairs decided to crap on me, i cant use my desktop at all, let alone mining :/


----------



## frickfrock999

I was expecting it to stabilize by this morning. Drop back down to $0.10 or so.

Such was not the case. It just keeps going higher and higher.

At this rate, it'll most likely stabilize at 0.30 and stay there.


----------



## 428cobra

could 1 of you miners plz show me a script to mine bc i have 660 tis in sli .I tried to get it work but cant get both cards to run at smae time yes im a noob to this


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I was expecting it to stabilize by this morning. Drop back down to $0.10 or so.
> 
> Such was not the case. It just keeps going higher and higher.
> 
> At this rate, it'll most likely stabilize at 0.30 and stay there.


all of my past experience (what little there is) has not been applicable to BC.....

the "oh it'll peak then drop back down to normal prices" mindset has not been nice to me.

It's literally been one of those "if it looks too good to be true, it's still true!"

I'm just afraid that the second I let my guard down...I'll get burnt


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> I have to say I never understood the idea behind renting a rig. I simply can't imagine a scenario where paying .006 btc for .004 btc worth of coins could ever be a sound business decision.


not a big fan of renting them myself. i ended up losing money when i did. xD. but alot of that had to do with betarigs and the lack of monitoring. miningrigrentals.com has certainly fixed that issue the site is amazing. The main reason i use it is to monitor my hashrate accurately and also it saves trouble on setting up and switching pools. No more config file just set up your main pool as MRR and your backup as a coin you mine the most (just in case the proxy goes down, it also takes 2-3 minutes to connect sometimes). Then its all handled via the web interface. Then while your setup you might aswell put your rig up for rent for higher then your expected earnings. Then if you do get rented awesome, if not then at least you have good monitoring and failover for cudaminer







.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Hopefully nobody sold to the prick/pricks that just manipulated the heck out of the BC market. So knuckleheads sold at 60k when there were still buy orders for 70k+


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Hopefully nobody sold to the prick/pricks that just manipulated the heck out of the BC market. So knuckleheads sold at 60k when there were still buy orders for 70k+


That happens everyday. Someone undercuts the current selling price in the hopes that panic sales start. Then that person tries to buy up as much as possible.

My advice, HOLD. It has always bounced back.


----------



## Deaf Jam

News on EMC2 per Ryan Wright will not be about the next Epoch. So that leaves it as an issue other than who gets the next batch of money for science. Algorithm, multipool, merchants, POS, who knows at this time, but it sounds like good news to me.

Also a BC is supposed to have a big announcement soon. Maybe they made enough money to build a rocket ship.

Hopefully it's good news for both as my EXE isn't gonna make me rich at this rate.

EDIT: if you have faith in bc, get in quick, it's sitting in the 60s


----------



## frickfrock999

Alright gentlemen,if you want to make some quick profit now, look into Myriadcoin and Hirocoin for the next few days.

The slow pumping has already begun. Get in while you still can.


----------



## thrgk

sell emc2 and buy bc you think? or hirocoin? I got in 100k of emc2 at 59 so made a little


----------



## thrgk

liking hirocoin tbh, made 18% on emc2, so thats not bad, when you thinking hiro will jump? by friday?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Alright gentlemen,if you want to make some quick profit now, look into Myriadcoin and Hirocoin for the next few days.
> 
> The slow pumping has already begun. Get in while you still can.


Yes! A hirocoin pump. Time to empty those bags. Ziploc was getting testy with me.

Boo! A Myriad pump. I sold most of that for BC. Profit is profit I suppose.

BTW: Top 100 on BC has only lost 0.18% of coins since roughly 8 hours ago. I wouldn't panic sell on any drops going by that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> sell emc2 and buy bc you think? or hirocoin? I got in 100k of emc2 at 59 so made a little


Hiro was instamined a bit and seems kinda scammy. I only hold some because it is X11 and was bound to be pumped sooner or later. Looks like it was later.

It may be a decent hold long term with ASICs coming. I'd bet on BC before HIRO if I had to make a choice though. One community is doing things to increase the coins value, the other plays with Photoshopping dinosaurs on the moon.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> liking hirocoin tbh, made 18% on emc2, so thats not bad, when you thinking hiro will jump? by friday?


Most likely sooner. It's a sustained pump for a handful of coins this week and those 2 are at the forefront.

Fortunately, I can split up my profits from selling BC yesterday and make them go the distance.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Most likely sooner. It's a sustained pump for a handful of coins this week and those 2 are at the forefront.
> 
> Fortunately, I can split up my profits from selling BC yesterday and make them go the distance.


I sure hope it is sustained. I just got my HIRO and MYR in and it looks rather mundane right now. Did people forget how to pump or something?


----------



## frickfrock999

It already went up 150% earlier, I'm quite satisfied.


----------



## ccRicers

A lot of coins have seen major rises past day or two. TES, Klondike, FLT, and EMC2.. man, it's like it suddenly got easier to hold for a day and pick a good one!


----------



## Deaf Jam

BC news is that the BCCard is officially launching. Not to depart from the market manipulation ways, something big is hinted at for May.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.17800


----------



## ccRicers

Just heard about the Blackcoin cards not too long ago and they sound awesome. So basically did they one-up Bitcoin in providing a more convenient hardware wallet? Because this is exactly what their infrastructure needs. Most people are familiar with the concept of pre-paid refillable cards and they would be very useful for crypto adoption.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Also, no hard cap helps people use BC once prices stabilize...if price is volatile it won't be so useful as a currency. 1% annual inflation is rather healthy but I'd prefer more.
I like YAC in that regard, 5% inflation, POS and POW to attract miners with low end hardware...anybody can mine it and it's rather profitable on cpus and crappy to high end gpus alike.

Check the new OP at bitcointalk for more info: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=206577.0

As for BC, it's been a fun ride...I'm setting my buys right now.


----------



## thrgk

Was EMC2 news released? Only that they have a foundation?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Was EMC2 news released? Only that they have a foundation?


If that was, it didn't affect coin value much.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> If that was, it didn't affect coin value much.


Trader's psychology > news,articles,announcements,etc.

Ergo, look at technical analysis stuff, digest it and try to apply it to alt coins and btc.

Funny sidenote: http://i.imgur.com/JjuhdRo.jpg


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Was EMC2 news released? Only that they have a foundation?


The foundation is old news. I guess that they have made it official is big news to them, but to the markets, it is not. They better be careful hyping stuff that doesn't deserve hype. They were all over the place the past few days. I missed out on my usual EMC swing trading increases over the weekend because of it. Oh well. There is always next weekend.

HIRO forked. The only time in weeks my HIRO is worth selling, it forks. Mintpal then freezes it all before I can sell it while taunting me with the price in my face. Can't make this up. lol

At least I got some BC at 49k today. All it took was one low ~25 btc sell wall and everyone and their mama fell over it trying to sell under it. By the time it was pulled or was devoured outright, the damage was done. That sell wall was 0.1% of the size of the bags the top 100 wallets are holding. I imagine the second dump happened the same way but I missed it. Why do people pour money into something they have absolutely zero faith in?

The top 100 wallets a lost only 140K of 39.34 million. lol Markets make people do stupid things.


----------



## thrgk

so dont get into HIRO? How about the other one, MYR?


----------



## Rage19420

Reminds me of the dot com frenzy. Value floating on a cloud of hype and buzz words.

Or not.


----------



## lacrossewacker

purchase YAC or purchase VTC? hmmmmm


----------



## lacrossewacker

God I hate the new Bter look. So over-bloated with bubbly menus. Very unresponsive compared to the simple layout they had before.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I hope that blackcoinpool didn't buy that the prices earlier today... It would be nice if they pumped this primed market. No buy walls.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> God I hate the new Bter look. So over-bloated with bubbly menus. Very unresponsive compared to the simple layout they had before.


Agreed I find it very frustrating to work with now.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so dont get into HIRO? How about the other one, MYR?


MYR has a lot more promise. You are buying in a bubble though. It was trading at 400-500 fairly consistently for awhile. I haven't been following if there is any news coming up to make the price justified. I know I just sold high for more BC and a little more EMC2. I have only a small reserve left just in case it takes off I'm not empty handed. I do intend to rebuild it though, just not now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> purchase YAC or purchase VTC? hmmmmm


VTC is long term. Expect a decent amount of time of no gains. That is a risk in and of itself. I was long on VTC, but sold out completely because of the no short term gains issue. I do not know enough about YAC to tell you anything, so I won't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I hope that blackcoinpool didn't buy that the prices earlier today... It would be nice if they pumped this primed market. No buy walls.


I think they buy in all markets. The pools purpose is to control price and protect their sizable BC investments. Buying on downturns is good for business as it creates profits for miners which attracts more miners which in turn offer increasingly more protection to their assets.

They are truly interested in their coin growing, so they need it to be distributed. This is their tool to get miners into the game. They seem to understand if they hold all the coins, nobody will do business with them. If their market is volatile, miners will be scared to enter. We have large investments with reoccurring expenses, they know this as many of them are/were miners. Coins that lose value overnight are useless to us to hold. If we don't hold, they have to fight our dumping to bring the price back up.

From everything they do and say, they seem to get it. They aren't dumping, they are holding. They aren't being needlessly greedy, they are spreading the wealth responsibly. You have to work to get your share. Handouts results in dumps. They are doing what they need to make their and now my investment truly valuable.

If your invested in BC, you don't want them to pump it to the moon. As then it will crash back down to earth before it leaves the atmosphere. You can't go to the moon on hot air alone. That is all a pump is. You want them to build a rocket ship to take you there. Rocket ships need a good foundation to launch from. The multipool is part of that foundation.

If you can't tell, I'm big on BC for long term.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I like the direction it's heading but right now it hasn't reached maturity, and is still viable for day trading.
I won't be going long for a while.


----------



## DizZz

So basically trading cryptos is way more profitable (if done right) than mining at the moment, correct?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So basically trading cryptos is way more profitable (if done right) than mining at the moment, correct?


Yes sir.

As long as you can handle the stress.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So basically trading cryptos is way more profitable (if done right) than mining at the moment, correct?


And time commitment!

There's no downtime with some of these alts


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So basically trading cryptos is way more profitable (if done right) than mining at the moment, correct?


Yup, you can merge both...I prefer to mine, would never abandon mining, it justifies me having a quad sli or quad fire setup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> And time commitment!
> 
> There's no downtime with some of these alts


+1

Right now, BC market closed for me lol...need to sleep.
Good night fellas, see ya tomorrow. Gonna be an exciting day for BC trading me thinks.








Set some low buys if you want, might be a good time to buy in low after today's all out war.


----------



## DizZz

If anyone hasn't seen this site before, I would recommend checking it out. It compares all the major mutlipools, including the new BC pool:

http://poolpicker.eu/text.php


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> BC news is that the BCCard is officially launching. Not to depart from the market manipulation ways, something big is hinted at for May.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.17800


I might just order one for lols, I highly doubt it'll be used around here but still sounds nice as an idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Also, no hard cap helps people use BC once prices stabilize...if price is volatile it won't be so useful as a currency. 1% annual inflation is rather healthy but I'd prefer more.
> I like YAC in that regard, 5% inflation, POS and POW to attract miners with low end hardware...anybody can mine it and it's rather profitable on cpus and crappy to high end gpus alike.
> 
> Check the new OP at bitcointalk for more info: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=206577.0
> 
> As for BC, it's been a fun ride...I'm setting my buys right now.


Yeah it dropped hard yesterday, set my buys to 50, hoping to see whats up!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Now that is a healthy dump....

Edit: Honestly it would be lucky to recover from this one... Community or not... Doge rocketed off, got dumped and has never recovered, where ever this one lands I would bet it does not see action like this again. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I might just order one for lols, I highly doubt it'll be used around here but still sounds nice as an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it dropped hard yesterday, set my buys to 50, hoping to see whats up!


You set them about 30 too high. LOL

Someone dropped a HUGE amount and all the little weak hands followed. All big wallets haven't moved. Time to buy some coins and go to bed I think.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I might just order one for lols, I highly doubt it'll be used around here but still sounds nice as an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it dropped hard yesterday, set my buys to 50, hoping to see whats up!
> 
> 
> 
> You set them about 30 too high. LOL
> 
> Someone dropped a HUGE amount and all the little weak hands followed. All big wallets haven't moved. Time to buy some coins and go to bed I think.
Click to expand...

Yeah i can see damn


----------



## Deaf Jam

I gotta have faith in something. I already wrote the miners off as a loss, so I'm going further in to BC. If I lose, oh well. If I win, I get to feel like a genius. I'm just glad everything I bought but a tiny amount was below where it fell.

I can exit without losing anything as long as it doesn't go below 27k. I can live with that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just don't get emotional with trades...I knew price would likely settle down lower, so I decided to not buy in last night. I did well, based on technical analysis tools and not what my gut feeling told me, I actually felt like buying in and maybe cutting loss if I missed at 0.00045.

That wouldn't have worked.









Now's a good time to buy in if you think it'll go up, but remember the lower lows we had yesterday, if anything I'd mine at blackcoinpool maybe.
A 3x-5x or whatever price jump is a lot for a day, sustaining that won't be easy nor take one or two days.

Give it time.


----------



## kskwerl

Time to move on the next Flavor of the Week!


----------



## Rage19420

Good god, BC is getting pounded to the ground.


----------



## daguardian

and BTC is back to 500


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So basically trading cryptos is way more profitable (if done right) than mining at the moment, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir.
> 
> As long as you can handle the stress.
Click to expand...

There aint no stress to trading if you're doing it smartly. If a trade fails and you did everything right, just move on to the next one.









PS. I hope you sold as we recommended w/ BC before it crashed


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I gotta have faith in something. I already wrote the miners off as a loss, so I'm going further in to BC. If I lose, oh well. If I win, I get to feel like a genius. I'm just glad everything I bought but a tiny amount was below where it fell.
> 
> I can exit without losing anything as long as it doesn't go below 27k. I can live with that.


I think its got to go up, its down 60%, it will rebound


----------



## frickfrock999

And so, the great BC pump of 2014 comes to an end.

Now I just have to decide which upcoming pump to invest into.

Faircoin or Fluttercoin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> And so, the great BC pump of 2014 comes to an end.
> 
> Now I just have to decide which upcoming pump to invest into.
> 
> Faircoin or Fluttercoin?


Keep an eye on BC...the multipool is still strong, looking at too many pairs makes everything hazy, you end up confused by greed









New support and resistance levels forming, need some more to data to be sure but I've placed my sells already.


----------



## frickfrock999

True facts, BC is going to bounce back.

But the Multipool integration with Faircoin is going to skyrocket it's prices and fast. Easy money.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> True facts, BC is going to bounce back.
> 
> But the Multipool integration with Faircoin is going to skyrocket it's prices and fast. Easy money.


multipool will help Faircoin take off? When is this happening


----------



## inedenimadam

http://news.msn.com/science-technology/mt-gox-founder-wont-appear-in-us-for-questions-about-bankruptcy-case

Not to bring up a black eye in crypto, but those that forget are doomed to repeat...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> multipool will help Faircoin take off? When is this happening


They already launched it. Price has been steadily rising ever since.

AND YO! You good folks might want to consider grabbing some FLT while you still can.










They just hit 3000 and are making all kinds of gains.. I'm snagging up these FLT like dog hair on a suede jacket.


----------



## thrgk

FLT only at 0.00001399 on mintpal. I might go half in on that and half on BC


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> They already launched it. Price has been steadily rising ever since.
> 
> AND YO! You good folks might want to consider grabbing some FLT while you still can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just hit 3000 and are making all kinds of gains.. I'm snagging up these FLT like dog hair on a suede jacket.


Link to multipool?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> True facts, BC is going to bounce back.
> 
> But the Multipool integration with Faircoin is going to skyrocket it's prices and fast. Easy money.


FAC pool down 500 Mh. People got tired of paying for dumpers. I would stay away. Value has dropped to a third of when pool was at peak.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> FAC pool down 500 Mh. People got tired of paying for dumpers. I would stay away. Value has dropped to a third of when pool was at peak.


Yeah, I ditched it and went for FLT anyway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Link to multipool?


Isn't up yet AFAIK.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, I ditched it and went for FLT anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't up yet AFAIK.


yea my bad I read that twitter post wrong


----------



## lacrossewacker

A good read for everybody here (in the US)

*The Most Definitive Bitcoin Tax Guide You Will See Anywhere: An Introduction
*


----------



## thrgk

What will FLT shoot up when it hits multipool? I just grabbed 5k shares, think I will put the rest in BC and hope it comes up from the lows


----------



## ivanlabrie

hope doesn't make prices rise or fall... watch out for traps and keep the big picture in mind when holding coins. always have a stop loss ready in case things go south but ideally you shouldn't need one if you're diligent with the analysis.


----------



## DizZz

BTC prices on the rise!









Hopefully this means that the chaos and rumors of the past couple of months are behind us.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> hope doesn't make prices rise or fall... watch out for traps and keep the big picture in mind when holding coins. always have a stop loss ready in case things go south but ideally you shouldn't need one if you're diligent with the analysis.


How do you guys get all this information and decide to buy or not? Like BC MOST LIKELY will go back up just because it went down so much, but how was FLT choosen to be good? Just because its about t enter Multipool or?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, I ditched it and went for FLT anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't up yet AFAIK.


Are you holding a lot of FLT until Friday when the news comes out ?


----------



## kskwerl

I'm in on FLT too


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm in on FLT too


Think I will put another .5 BTC into it, I think with the block halving and multipool and going to cryptsy its got to go higher


----------



## thrgk

Is blackcoin as safe as DOGE? I thought i heard people talking about DOGE going way up in the end of april, idk if just DOGE or all Crpyto, id rather be in a more safe coin for when/IF Crypto goes up


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> BTC prices on the rise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this means that the chaos and rumors of the past couple of months are behind us.


i was thinking the other night that today would be an upward day


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is blackcoin as safe as DOGE? I thought i heard people talking about DOGE going way up in the end of april, idk if just DOGE or all Crpyto, id rather be in a more safe coin for when/IF Crypto goes up


I think Doge is hoping Nascar helps their price. I am from the south and still am stuck here. It sounds like a bad idea. If it was a Marlboro, Skoal, pro-life, Republican, or USA! coin, it may have had a shot at that demographic. Doge doesn't really fit the bill for them. It may get some gain, but I have little faith that the Nascar gains will be anything more than those already in crypto being hopeful that it will do something for them or just another whale pump.

It could have to do with it being merge mined with Litecoin. I really don't know. Those are two coins I've had little interest in. I just wouldn't have much faith in Nascar helping them out.


----------



## thrgk

FLT took a hit, at 1100


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I think Doge is hoping Nascar helps their price. I am from the south and still am stuck here. It sounds like a bad idea. If it was a Marlboro, Skoal, pro-life, Republican, or USA! coin, it may have had a shot at that demographic. Doge doesn't really fit the bill for them. It may get some gain, but I have little faith that the Nascar gains will be anything more than those already in crypto being hopeful that it will do something for them or just another whale pump.
> 
> It could have to do with it being merge mined with Litecoin. I really don't know. Those are two coins I've had little interest in. I just wouldn't have much faith in Nascar helping them out.


I cant stop laughing lol I moved to Florida last April, this place blows I can't wait to go back to Jersey


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Are you holding a lot of FLT until Friday when the news comes out ?


Oh yes, a couple dozen thousand at least.

It's actually a viable coin, which only adds to it's legitimacy. The people selling right now have some seriously weak hands.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh yes, a couple dozen thousand at least.
> 
> It's actually a viable coin, which only adds to it's legitimacy. The people selling right now have some seriously weak hands.


damn have bought at 4500, now already at 2000, loosing a lot


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I cant stop laughing lol I moved to Florida last April, this place blows I can't wait to go back to Jersey


I feel like a fish outta water here in GA. Would love to move back to So Cal but thats not an option anytime soon.

On the brighter side electricity costs much less here in the sticks then it would in So Cal. By a lot.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I cant stop laughing lol I moved to Florida last April, this place blows I can't wait to go back to Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a fish outta water here in GA. Would love to move back to So Cal but thats not an option anytime soon.
> 
> On the brighter side electricity costs much less here in the sticks then it would in So Cal. By a lot.
Click to expand...

See now, that is just wrong, because I pray on my knees every night that California will break off and sink when I go to bed.

But seriously, Georgia is great, and our electricity is seriously cheap.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> See now, that is just wrong, because I pray on my knees every night that California will break off and sink every night when I go to bed.
> 
> But seriously, Georgia is great, and our electricity is seriously cheap.


Yeah i know man. Its growing on me after 6 years. lol


----------



## dealio

http://juggalocoin.org


----------



## DizZz

Has anyone tried this pool yet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is blackcoin as safe as DOGE? I thought i heard people talking about DOGE going way up in the end of april, idk if just DOGE or all Crpyto, id rather be in a more safe coin for when/IF Crypto goes up


Nope, no coin is safe...I prefer to rely on charts, and not base everything on fundamental analysis or hype/news/whatever.

I sold my BC and bought into xpm, it looked like it was going downhill with no signs of recovery for now, so I'm out till it starts looking better.
Always stay in BTC, when not monitoring the markets, unless you're pretty damn sure the coin's going up longer term (like I am with VTC) I wouldn't advise anyone to hold coins without doing some homework on the trading side.

One thing to keep in mind, mine blackcoin when it's low!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Has anyone tried this pool yet?


Nope, but I heard it was having problems...you can mine those crap coins yourself. Might be able to find more interesting coins that the masses don't mine (alternate algos and whatnot).


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, no coin is safe...I prefer to rely on charts, and not base everything on fundamental analysis or hype/news/whatever.


So what your technique for judging charts?

What steps do you take to make sure you're getting into a viable investment?


----------



## Faster_is_better

How does that blackcoin multipool work? Does it have a difficulty factor or something? I didn't see anything about calculating hash vs return on the site itself.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I cant stop laughing lol I moved to Florida last April, this place blows I can't wait to go back to Jersey


I really want to wind up out west, up north possibly (just hate the cold) or back in New Orleans. I'm just totally not into the country life. I could rant for ages about it, so I won't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I feel like a fish outta water here in GA. Would love to move back to So Cal but thats not an option anytime soon.
> 
> On the brighter side electricity costs much less here in the sticks then it would in So Cal. By a lot.


Yeah, but services cost out the wazoo where I'm at. Nearly everything in my home I've wound up doing myself. The price extortion is unreal.

People think that because I'm relatively young and not from here I am a sucker. I've called and priced for probably five different jobs and multiple bids for each. Only ONCE was I not treated like I was a sucker waiting to be scammed. Thankfully it was an AC/heater repair man. Since that is all I get is scammers, I now know how to do nearly everything. From installing a circuit breaker on down to basic wiring, I paint so well, people are shocked I tell them it was me who did the work. I now know a serviceable amount of plumbing and a serious amount of carpentry. I'm just tired of stupid people thinking I'm stupid.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, no coin is safe...I prefer to rely on charts, and not base everything on fundamental analysis or hype/news/whatever.
> 
> I sold my BC and bought into xpm, it looked like it was going downhill with no signs of recovery for now, so I'm out till it starts looking better.
> Always stay in BTC, when not monitoring the markets, unless you're pretty damn sure the coin's going up longer term (like I am with VTC) I wouldn't advise anyone to hold coins without doing some homework on the trading side.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, mine blackcoin when it's low!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but I heard it was having problems...you can mine those crap coins yourself. Might be able to find more interesting coins that the masses don't mine (alternate algos and whatnot).


I am slowly losing faith in VTC. All the community does is moan about ASICs. If they spent a tenth of that time trying to get acceptance from merchants / merchant providers, figuring out a way to increase the base of the holders, etc.the coin would be doing much better. I have faith in BC because a small yet strong part of the community is focused on the fact that it is supposed to be a currency. I still have faith in it, but I do think Wolong or whoever shook it rather hard and it will take time to recover from the damage. I do plan to get back into VTC, just not soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How does that blackcoin multipool work? Does it have a difficulty factor or something? I didn't see anything about calculating hash vs return on the site itself.


You point your miners at the pool with your BC address and a password (same for all miners). It averages you hashrate over ten minutes and reports it. You know nothing of what is mined, only your hashrate, and your payout per day of mining once your paid. It will tell you this number as BC/Mh and total BC/day.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How does that blackcoin multipool work? Does it have a difficulty factor or something? I didn't see anything about calculating hash vs return on the site itself.


It is going to pain me to say this since I still have a decent amount of BC.

Do not use the Multipool. You can mine something else and sell it for BTC and get way more BC that way. Your return from the pool isn't actually based on your hash rate but rather the number of shares submitted.

I still am holding the coin for a reason but point your miners somewhere else.


----------



## frickfrock999

And so, the rush for Fluttercoins begins...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> And so, the rush for Fluttercoins begins...


Thats a really low price lol, I bought in at 1300 and 1250


----------



## Deaf Jam

If anyone is holding any ZET, I would get out now. Someone just connected a bunch of dots in the poloniex trollbox and backed it up very well with multiple links. He has always been one of the good guys in it and I've never seen him lead anyone wrong. I wish I saved everything, but I wasn't logged in and made the mistake of logging in, the convo is gone because it was old. Just if it was my money, I'd take any losses I have right now.

Summary, Bitcoinsachs is a liar who creates fake reddit accounts, has illusions of grandeur and deletes incriminating twitter pages. For all the rumors about ZET, that would be the nail in the coffin for me.

Make of it what you will, but a coin supposedly going to be backed by M-Pesa wouldn't be dealing with that.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Good news guys! FINALLY got all 5 cards working in my machine. It has been 4 months since I started this ordeal and it is 99% done. Cards are down from 730kH/s (yes I am still on scrypt) to about 650ish so I need to fiddle with that some more. But I am so excited. Using one of my ASRock BTC Pro boards.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good news guys! FINALLY got all 5 cards working in my machine. It has been 4 months since I started this ordeal and it is 99% done. Cards are down from 730kH/s (yes I am still on scrypt) to about 650ish so I need to fiddle with that some more. But I am so excited. Using one of my ASRock BTC Pro boards.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Will you be posting some photos?!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good news guys! FINALLY got all 5 cards working in my machine. It has been 4 months since I started this ordeal and it is 99% done. Cards are down from 730kH/s (yes I am still on scrypt) to about 650ish so I need to fiddle with that some more. But I am so excited. Using one of my ASRock BTC Pro boards.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


MAH BOY!

Glad to have you back. :3


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good news guys! FINALLY got all 5 cards working in my machine. It has been 4 months since I started this ordeal and it is 99% done. Cards are down from 730kH/s (yes I am still on scrypt) to about 650ish so I need to fiddle with that some more. But I am so excited. Using one of my ASRock BTC Pro boards.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


280x's?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good news guys! FINALLY got all 5 cards working in my machine. It has been 4 months since I started this ordeal and it is 99% done. Cards are down from 730kH/s (yes I am still on scrypt) to about 650ish so I need to fiddle with that some more. But I am so excited. Using one of my ASRock BTC Pro boards.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be posting some photos?!
Click to expand...

Yes, I will post some pictures of the PSU (V1200) and my miner in my thread. I'll also grace this thread with my pictures as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good news guys! FINALLY got all 5 cards working in my machine. It has been 4 months since I started this ordeal and it is 99% done. Cards are down from 730kH/s (yes I am still on scrypt) to about 650ish so I need to fiddle with that some more. But I am so excited. Using one of my ASRock BTC Pro boards.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> MAH BOY!
> 
> Glad to have you back. :3
Click to expand...

Lol I've been mining still since power here at university is free. Funny story from this weekend though. It was mom's weekend this weekend and my mom brought her coffee maker and I wasn't thinking and told her to plug it into the same outlet as my computer. I didn't realize that I had EVERYTHING in my room on one circuit lol. Wellll as soon as she turned it on, we overloaded the circuit and everything shut off. Nobody knew how a breaker worked so I had to wait until Monday to get that circuit working again. All they had to do was flip ONE switch in the hall in the panel but nobody had a key. So I had to wait until yesterday morning for the janitor to flip it lol.

I have since then moved the TV, lamp, laptop, and fan to the other set of outlets in the room so now ONLY the computer is on the original circuit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Good news guys! FINALLY got all 5 cards working in my machine. It has been 4 months since I started this ordeal and it is 99% done. Cards are down from 730kH/s (yes I am still on scrypt) to about 650ish so I need to fiddle with that some more. But I am so excited. Using one of my ASRock BTC Pro boards.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> 280x's?
Click to expand...

Correct! 5x 280X's.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## rickyman0319

i want to use onboard video for general use. and I also want to use 4 gpu for mining. how can It be done?


----------



## ccRicers

Well I corrupted Windows again from mining, with another BSOD that flashes right after the logo screen. Maybe this Gigabyte Z87 board absolutely hates powered risers







I think it's back to sticking them all in the slots, at least that was a lot more stable.


----------



## barkinos98

Ugh blackcoin is done I'm taking it?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ugh blackcoin is done I'm taking it?


It's all about the whitecoin now...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> It's all about the whitecoin now...


Profile pic makes post


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ugh blackcoin is done I'm taking it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the whitecoin now...
Click to expand...

Don't know if joke or serious, given white is opposite of black and coins are more varied than people on earth


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Don't know if joke or serious, given white is opposite of black and coins are more varied than people on earth


Not really a joke... I am currently mining it. Distribution ends in a week. I don't have the same hopes for it as BC but who knows really. Lately it is just whatever people feel like pumping, if someone decides to pump WhiteCoin than I will have it covered.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't hold alts for so long without doing some serious analysis...going by word of mouth alone will eat your profits and leave you holding a bag for who knows how long, or just panic selling at a loss.


----------



## JMattes

I am really happy to even see the slight rebound we had last night.. holding 60 LTC.. if sold at around $15 a coin I would break even on all the running costs of electricity and hardware..
Soo close I can smell it.. But i think I want to hold atleast 50 coins as an investment in case LTC takes off one day n the future..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am really happy to even see the slight rebound we had last night.. holding 60 LTC.. if sold at around $15 a coin I would break even on all the running costs of electricity and hardware..
> Soo close I can smell it.. But i think I want to hold atleast 50 coins as an investment in case LTC takes off one day n the future..


I would get ROI first and foremost.
Then do whatever you want







free money yay


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I would get ROI first and foremost.
> Then do whatever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free money yay


I hear you.. I just dont want to sell my LTC at say $17.. and then a year from now its $50 a coin again.. I think I would be upset with myself. I would much rather run the risk of them being worth $1 and losing $1000 than missing out on $5000 or even more

The $1000-$1200 I am invested isnt horrible and I could always sell all the parts and at least walk away with half that..


----------



## dealio

phew.... almost bought a bunch of BC yesterday, went to bed regretting not buying. woke up to lower prices. almost bought this early morning, and now its even lower. i would've gotten nice haircutfull kojak.

wanted to throw 0.5 BTC at this but i think i'll stay away from trading a bit longer


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I hear you.. I just dont want to sell my LTC at say $17.. and then a year from now its $50 a coin again.. I think I would be upset with myself. I would much rather run the risk of them being worth $1 and losing $1000 than missing out on $5000 or even more
> 
> The $1000-$1200 I am invested isnt horrible and I could always sell all the parts and at least walk away with half that..


I'd still take the ROI, your scenario is wishful thinking probably...or probably not, but we don't have no way to gauge it.
Mine is real and simple, get ROI, mine and keep getting profit from now on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> phew.... almost bought a bunch of BC yesterday, went to bed regretting not buying. woke up to lower prices. almost bought this early morning, and now its even lower. i would've gotten nice haircutfull kojak.
> 
> wanted to throw 0.5 BTC at this but i think i'll stay away from trading a bit longer


Stay away, do your research...buying stuff that keeps dropping won't do you no good







(unless you got a BC loan and sell off at the high and buy back lower to give the money back, AKA shorting the stock. which can't be done normally lol)


----------



## frickfrock999

Zeta is going to have a giant announcement in 2 days.

And for some bizzare reason, people are buying up *EVEN MORE* Zeta than they did before.

How did they forget what happened to them 12 HOURS AGO?









Anyhow, the top 3 bagholding coins for this week are:

*1.* Blackcoin.

*2.* Myriadcoin.

*3.* Zetacoin.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> phew.... almost bought a bunch of BC yesterday, went to bed regretting not buying. woke up to lower prices. almost bought this early morning, and now its even lower. i would've gotten nice haircutfull kojak.
> 
> wanted to throw 0.5 BTC at this but i think i'll stay away from trading a bit longer


It has a decent chance of going back up, but don't buy in just yet. The new floor has not been found and someone is orchestrating dumps to cause panic. This happens in the middle of the night US time. I'll leave it to the reader to guess who that may be, hint hint, he's probably in china. They also are buying those coins up on the dumps. Buy walls appear rather low and in large amounts. Several staggered 20+ btc walls low enough to not be seen unless you go looking, then a low but large sell wall appears during daytime in china at lower than current askings by 25% or so. Panic ensues and the whale profits. This has happened two nights in a row. If you buy in now and see those walls go up, get out for a bit. It's about to be tanked again.

I just doubled my BC from this. If it keeps up though, it will damage the coin enough to make all the effort put into it worthless. Needless to say, I'm watching what happens again tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Zeta is going to have a giant announcement in 2 days.
> 
> And for some bizzare reason, people are buying up *EVEN MORE* Zeta than they did before.
> 
> How did they forget what happened to them 12 HOURS AGO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, the top 3 bagholding coins for this week are:
> 
> *1.* Blackcoin.
> 
> *2.* Myriadcoin.
> 
> *3.* Zetacoin.


I'm pretty sure you know this, but for those that don't . . .

Zeta is a scam. Do you trust this guy to be someone that a large international company deals with? http://www.linkedin.com/pub/joseph-henderson/11/191/9b3?_mSplash=1 That is Bitcoinsachs. He has been caught deleting old previous twitter accounts full of hate and contradictions. He has been called out for having many fake aliases on reddit and twitter. He ran a website associated with fraud a few years back. Do not get involved. He just dumped a MASSIVE amount a Zet when news started circulating about his scamming ways. That is why the price just dropped after him and his minions pumped it up. They are trying to do the same again. This is most likely the last pump before he has to change aliases all over and start scamming with a new coin. Don't become a bagholder.

I'd put the odds at 2% of Zet being anything other than a scam. Remember 25% of all Zet had sat in one wallet at one time. The rest wasn't all that well distributed either.

Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd still take the ROI, your scenario is wishful thinking probably...or probably not, but we don't have no way to gauge it.
> Mine is real and simple, get ROI, mine and keep getting profit from now on.
> Stay away, do your research...buying stuff that keeps dropping won't do you no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless you got a BC loan and sell off at the high and buy back lower to give the money back, AKA shorting the stock. which can't be done normally lol)


So your saying your not holding anything as an investment? its all just cashing out?


----------



## Rage19420

After the cryptorush BC debacle i think a lot people were leery of leaving large amounts of coin in exchange wallets. I know i was. A lot of sad bag holders as a result.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> phew.... almost bought a bunch of BC yesterday, went to bed regretting not buying. woke up to lower prices. almost bought this early morning, and now its even lower. i would've gotten nice haircutfull kojak.
> 
> wanted to throw 0.5 BTC at this but i think i'll stay away from trading a bit longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a decent chance of going back up, but don't buy in just yet. The new floor has not been found and someone is orchestrating dumps to cause panic. This happens in the middle of the night US time. I'll leave it to the reader to guess who that may be, hint hint, he's probably in china. They also are buying those coins up on the dumps. Buy walls appear rather low and in large amounts. Several staggered 20+ btc walls low enough to not be seen unless you go looking, then a low but large sell wall appears during daytime in china at lower than current askings by 25% or so. Panic ensues and the whale profits. This has happened two nights in a row. If you buy in now and see those walls go up, get out for a bit. It's about to be tanked again.
> 
> I just doubled my BC from this. If it keeps up though, it will damage the coin enough to make all the effort put into it worthless. Needless to say, I'm watching what happens again tonight.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Zeta is going to have a giant announcement in 2 days.
> 
> And for some bizzare reason, people are buying up *EVEN MORE* Zeta than they did before.
> 
> How did they forget what happened to them 12 HOURS AGO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, the top 3 bagholding coins for this week are:
> 
> *1.* Blackcoin.
> 
> *2.* Myriadcoin.
> 
> *3.* Zetacoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know this, but for those that don't . . .
> 
> Zeta is a scam. Do you trust this guy to be someone that a large international company deals with? *http://www.linkedin.com/pub/joseph-henderson/11/191/9b3?_mSplash=1 That is Bitcoinsachs.* He has been caught deleting old previous twitter accounts full of hate and contradictions. He has been called out for having many fake aliases on reddit and twitter. He ran a website associated with fraud a few years back. Do not get involved. He just dumped a MASSIVE amount a Zet when news started circulating about his scamming ways. That is why the price just dropped after him and his minions pumped it up. They are trying to do the same again. This is most likely the last pump before he has to change aliases all over and start scamming with a new coin. Don't become a bagholder.
> 
> I'd put the odds at 2% of Zet being anything other than a scam. Remember 25% of all Zet had sat in one wallet at one time. The rest wasn't all that well distributed either.
> 
> Don't say you weren't warned.
Click to expand...

that is so unprofessional; who the heck lists they like to play games when they are a CEO, or even want to convince people he is not smart????

like, that is so fake its hilarious. I know im staying away; no "CEO" writes that sort of crap.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh it's most def a scam.

Doesn't mean it's not a prime target for some P&D profits though.


----------



## barkinos98

Ugh i wish i had the flexibility of buying and selling coins when i want to...

I cant wire transfer yet i think, cant buy with paypal etc which literally leaves me screwed :/

I would love a mining contract thing with paypal though; i would MUCH prefer to pay with USD rather than some weird "thing" which supposedly was de-centralized and now couple of banks support it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Just setup a BTC slush fund in your wallet and you're golden. That's what I do, just traded in some of my alts

Always keep that stash on the ready.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Just setup a BTC slush fund in your wallet and you're golden. That's what I do, just traded in some of my alts
> 
> Always keep that stash on the ready.


I need to convert my cash to my e-stash...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So your saying your not holding anything as an investment? its all just cashing out?


I hold some VTC I'm mining on a few rigs.

I also have some btc I get from mining alts and dumping when I feel it's right which I then use to buy other alts to trade with, or just trade btc/usd.

Just holding for holding sake isn't smart with anything other than BTC, heck, sometimes it's wiser to stay in usd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I need to convert my cash to my e-stash...


Keep an eye on btc price if you do...it's going up for now.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I need to convert my cash to my e-stash...


Got a prime opportunity.

Remember how I said to buy up as much FLT as you can yesterday?

It's already started going up and it's not even Friday yet.









Get in while it's still fairly cheap.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Got a prime opportunity.
> 
> Remember how I said to buy up as much FLT as you can yesterday?
> 
> It's already started going up and it's not even Friday yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get in while it's still fairly cheap.


I thought it popped a few days ago after the pump and dump. No?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cheap is relative...maybe it losses steam goes back down.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I thought it popped a few days ago after the pump and dump. No?


Nahhhhhh, they're just getting started.


----------



## DizZz

Still holding vert


----------



## Rage19420

Im still missing what the bruha is over Flutter. Is it because they to are creating a multipool?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Still holding vert


Why?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Why?


He would rather low risk no gains in the short term. He has belief in the long term, his value will increase from people flocking to it. I have that belief as well, I'm just trying to build up btc to buy more vert until then.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Im still missing what the bruha is over Flutter. Is it because they to are creating a multipool?


It's a lot of things, the combination of their big 2 announcements (One being multipool/SHA 256 integration, the other being the likely Moolah adoption).
And the fact that they're actually a viable coin in the first place always helps.

Not to mention the massive amount of positive buzz around them on Mintpal. You've got the ingredients for a perfect storm.

It just shot up 23% in the past 10 minutes.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's a lot of things, the combination of their big 2 announcements (One being multipool/SHA 256 integration, the other being the likely Moolah adoption).
> And the fact that they're actually a viable coin in the first place always helps.
> 
> Not to mention the massive amount of positive buzz around them on Mintpal. You've got the ingredients for a perfect storm.
> 
> It just shot up 23% in the past 10 minutes.


Some say it would go past 1600 within 2 weeks, but its on course to go past 1600 sooner. Based on poloneix chat box(positive talk) and the FLT coin forum page, Its got long legs for sure


----------



## Rage19420

I understand peoples personal long term view on some of these alt coins. But don't they all say the same thing? "This is the coin of the future", "The peoples coin", etc.?

Coin devs are trying in earnest to topple BTC but fancy buzzwords and memes aren't going to get them there.

What makes one coin more resultant to being pounded to the ground by whales, more so then others?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Some say it would go past 1600 within 2 weeks, but its on course to go past 1600 sooner. Based on poloneix chat box(positive talk) and the FLT coin forum page, Its got long legs for sure


True facts.
How much did you end up buying last night?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> True facts.
> How much did you end up buying last night?


48k only, wish i had more to buy







40k at 1250 rest at 1300


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> 48k only, wish i had more to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40k at 1250 rest at 1300


Well, no matter.

We're going to clean up anyway.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, no matter.
> 
> We're going to clean up anyway.


Thats what I like to hear!

More money for CHOCOLATE!!! haha


----------



## thrgk

FLT taking off on BTER! WOW


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I need to convert my cash to my e-stash...
> 
> 
> 
> Got a prime opportunity.
> 
> Remember how I said to buy up as much FLT as you can yesterday?
> 
> It's already started going up and it's not even Friday yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get in while it's still fairly cheap.
Click to expand...

Aight lemme get dem FLT's doe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Still holding vert


I have 50 of them as well but they suck they dont do anything :/

I only have left 53 VTC and 356 BC. What do i sell for FLT?
And yes I am really ballin on a low budget


----------



## lacrossewacker

Choice: Store .dat files on Dropbox, or on One drive (personal), or on One drive (corporate)

(without truecrypt in this case)


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Why?


I'm holding for the long term. I think as soon as scrypt ASICs come out, the difficulty of vert will increase dramatically and therefore drive up the price of vert which I expect will happen by the end of summer.


----------



## ccRicers

That was a crazy BC ride. I should have sold at 70k but I'm still gonna hold on to most of them, mainly because the BC multipool has been around for a only a month, and the miners still have a lot more BC that they can buy. I split off some of those buys into FLT though, it's a good hedge against cheap BC right now.


----------



## barkinos98

k fine im selling my VTC to buy flutter


----------



## frickfrock999

Sweet Jesus, FLT is almost at 1600 sats on Mintpal.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Sweet Jesus, FLT is almost at 1600 sats on Mintpal.


U selling or holding? Selling at 1600?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Sweet Jesus, FLT is almost at 1600 sats on Mintpal.


Where do you think it's heading from here? I don't have any, just curious


----------



## ccRicers

I bought at 1470 but I'm planning to sell close to 2000. Also, a Fluttercoin multipool is in the works.


----------



## barkinos98

I set my sell order at 2k, i think i bought at 1550-1570.


----------



## thrgk

what exchange you guys using? I am not sure if I should put it in BTEr or mintpal, sometimes BTER takes forever to get the deposit but their volume is good


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> U selling or holding? Selling at 1600?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Where do you think it's heading from here? I don't have any, just curious


I'm not selling anything till we hit 3-5k. We're not even at the launch of the multipool and it's already getting all kinds of gains.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm not selling anything till we hit 3-5k. We're not even at the launch of the multipool and it's already getting all kinds of gains.


Then now is either the time to double down or cut and run I'd say... was back under 12 last time I saw it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what exchange you guys using? I am not sure if I should put it in BTEr or mintpal, sometimes BTER takes forever to get the deposit but their volume is good


I use both of them... Mintpal's support and overall platform is superior IMO - but BTER is way better than it was and I've never had them lose anything on me in the 6 months or so I've been on there.

As long as you never keep more on an exchange than you're prepared to lose - go where the volume is. (Even Cryptsy is good for trading - they just suck more than anything I've ever seen when it comes to deposits and withdrawals).


----------



## Alex132

What do you guys think about blackcoin?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What do you guys think about blackcoin?


I'd say its risky atm, it was in a huge pump a few days ago and now the prices i think are the lowest ever, so it is good to buy some but then on the other hand it hasnt stabilizedyet, still going down a bit day by day so i'd say stack some, not all though. Could be another nice pump soon is what i've heard


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What do you guys think about blackcoin?


I think i should have sold mine at 90k.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'd say its risky atm, it was in a huge pump a few days ago and now the prices i think are the lowest ever, so it is good to buy some but then on the other hand it hasnt stabilizedyet, still going down a bit day by day so i'd say stack some, not all though. Could be another nice pump soon is what i've heard


Im sure the whales will be back for another bite.


----------



## frickfrock999

So who cashed in on the Dogecoin jump today?

It came back with a vengeance.

Mad money is exchanging hands right now. Sky high stacks were had by many.


----------



## Alex132

my pts just sold for 0.009 instead of 0.02?! (on bter)

why did it do that

edit- It just undid itself


----------



## dealio

not sure if troll but.... i heard a rumor that cryptsy is goxxing out


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> not sure if troll but.... i heard a rumor that cryptsy is goxxing out


Heard something similar. They are saying Cryptsy knows there is a problem and is fixing it.... but that are not shutting any markets / website to do so. Some people got double paid for trades, others have negative balance. I don't know the people saying these things, but people are saying it. Be careful out there.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> So who cashed in on the Dogecoin jump today?
> 
> It came back with a vengeance.
> 
> Mad money is exchanging hands right now. Sky high stacks were had by many.


Yea kinda wish I never sold my 500k doge for EMC2(only made 20% off it) and FLT.

In FULLY FLT now, but it lost some steam, only at 1300, was almost 1600


----------



## frickfrock999

EMC2 isn't bad for a mid term investment. They've got great potential and backing behind them.

But with Doge, who know when we'll see another jump like we did today.

It's been on a downward decline for quite some time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't hold coins for long at any exchange...unless I'm in the middle of a long position.

Luckily I don't have any there.


----------



## ccRicers

Just hoping I'm not a bagholder with either BC or FLT right now. Once I get my mining rig fixed today (hopefully) it will be a lot easier for me to diversify more.


----------



## Rage19420

People are losing their collective minds in the Cryptsy chat box. All withdrawals halted while they doing an audit.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea kinda wish I never sold my 500k doge for EMC2(only made 20% off it) and FLT.
> 
> In FULLY FLT now, but it lost some steam, only at 1300, was almost 1600


It is early on for FLT. There should be some news later on. See Frickfrocks post not too far above. Give it time. You got in early, so you have to wait. The upside is you may get a larger share of profits if it all pans out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Just hoping I'm not a bagholder with either BC or FLT right now. Once I get my mining rig fixed today (hopefully) it will be a lot easier for me to diversify more.


You won't be with either of them. BC has a lot going for it and it will take time to correct and start climbing again. Someone attacked it hard. They DDoSed Mintpal when it was on a roll, when that failed, they dropped an absolutely huge BTC sell order low to bring it tumbling down after several 20 - 30 BTC orders did little real damage to it earlier. Just remember the reasons you bought the coin. Coinkite, BCCards, multipool, community, etc. It will get back to where it was as those things don't go away.

FLT supposedly has a couple good things coming down the line as well, so unless it's all lies, you should be alright with it as well. It is early on, it will fluctuate.

Panic and greed is what makes us do stupid things. Don't do those two things and you should make it out okay with those two coins given time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> People are losing their collective minds in the Cryptsy chat box. All withdrawals halted while they doing an audit.


People are going to find out if Cryptsy is as scummy as many think from this. Some people walked with some serious profits pathetic trades. That means Cryptsy will have to cough up from their own stash to make things right for a decent chunk of people. I wish those people luck.


----------



## Rage19420

To say than Cryptsy is having some problems is an understatement.


----------



## frickfrock999

Bitcoin The Movie looks awesome!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Bitcoin The Movie looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really interesting









Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what exchange you guys using? I am not sure if I should put it in BTEr or mintpal, sometimes BTER takes forever to get the deposit but their volume is good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> To say than Cryptsy is having some problems is an understatement.


Well, technically that would only be a problem if they _filled_ an order at that price - you can ask anything you want on any exchange.









But this is why I never even bothered to sign up there. They sure had the volume for some coins though - but the thing I kept hearing was people having 'stuck withdrawals' - and I've been hearing that for months! If anything smells "Gox-ish" it's stuck withdrawals. When they talked about transactions taking a long time because much of the process was manual...









To me you might as well just have a press-release that says "Hey, even *we* don't trust our own code not to screw us... so we do it by hand!" Talk about a confidence-inspiring situation. On the other hand that should be good things for MintPal and BTER - who have both been stepping up their collective games lately (MP much more-so, BTER had some cryptsy-esque problems as well I think).

Best to just have a little anywhere at any one time probably... and the rest in cold storage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That looks really interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I totally agree, also interesting to see how even most of the things in the preview feel 'ancient history' despite all of this happening in less than 5 years time and most of it in the past 2.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You won't be with either of them. BC has a lot going for it and it will take time to correct and start climbing again. Someone attacked it hard. They DDoSed Mintpal when it was on a roll, when that failed, they dropped an absolutely huge BTC sell order low to bring it tumbling down after several 20 - 30 BTC orders did little real damage to it earlier. Just remember the reasons you bought the coin. Coinkite, BCCards, multipool, community, etc. It will get back to where it was as those things don't go away.
> 
> FLT supposedly has a couple good things coming down the line as well, so unless it's all lies, you should be alright with it as well. It is early on, it will fluctuate.
> 
> Panic and greed is what makes us do stupid things. Don't do those two things and you should make it out okay with those two coins given time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are going to find out if Cryptsy is as scummy as many think from this. Some people walked with some serious profits pathetic trades. That means Cryptsy will have to cough up from their own stash to make things right for a decent chunk of people. I wish those people luck.


That's good to know. You seem to keep up with the coin news and I didn't even know a DDoS was part of the plan to bring the price down. I am planning to hold some BC for the long run and actually hope it can reach 50 cents or even close to Vert! In the meantime I got my miner running much more stable again- got rid of the risers and am just using fans now, but mining Whitecoin at the moment while the going is good.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> So who cashed in on the Dogecoin jump today?
> 
> It came back with a vengeance.
> 
> Mad money is exchanging hands right now. Sky high stacks were had by many.


I got rid of mine just before the boom.
Kinda dont care, the difference is minimal









I currently only have FLT and BC left; I started this trade thing with only 0.1BTC and now BTER says i got ~0.19. not bad


----------



## Maian

I'm holding 45k WC, and 3300 BC, on top of only about 1100 FLT. Mining WC until the blocks are done. Someone on Poloniex is mentioning FLAP being pumped, but since it's next-to-worthless right now, it won't make a difference to me. I have 17M, but that's not even 2 LTC.

I had 3600 BC from mining, but about 12 days ago, I stopped paying attention to cryptos (miners started having issues and I got frustrated). I stopped mining, and just randomly started checking again Monday night, just AFTER that huge BC pump n dump. I dumped late, after buying into more, and bought back in partially to 3300, and the rest to WC. So my BC is worth under a BTC now, when it would've been nearly 4 at the peak. That would've been nice...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I'm holding 45k WC, and 3300 BC, on top of only about 1100 FLT. Mining WC until the blocks are done. Someone on Poloniex is mentioning FLAP being pumped, but since it's next-to-worthless right now, it won't make a difference to me. I have 17M, but that's not even 2 LTC.
> 
> I had 3600 BC from mining, but about 12 days ago, I stopped paying attention to cryptos (miners started having issues and I got frustrated). I stopped mining, and just randomly started checking again Monday night, just AFTER that huge BC pump n dump. I dumped late, after buying into more, and bought back in partially to 3300, and the rest to WC. So my BC is worth under a BTC now, when it would've been nearly 4 at the peak. That would've been nice...


Out of interest, have you mined all that stuff on your single 280x?


----------



## Maian

No, I have 4 270s, but can only get 3 of them mining. BC was done on all this. It's roughly 1850KH/s. WC I just bought in from selling other coins.

My 270s (not 270X) are getting 443KH/s each, after modding the bios to use only 1.125v instead of 1.215, and then my 280X sits right at 700KH/s. My 270s are on THIS board, and I've done every trick others online have mentioned to get 4 cards to read, and it only does 3. They're all on powered risers.

Been mining since middle of February.


----------



## thrgk

Frick frock check flt







it's taking off.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Frick frock check flt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's taking off.


I literally just came here to post this







i bought at 1200/1230


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> No, I have 4 270s, but can only get 3 of them mining. BC was done on all this. It's roughly 1850KH/s. WC I just bought in from selling other coins.
> 
> My 270s (not 270X) are getting 443KH/s each, after modding the bios to use only 1.125v instead of 1.215, and then my 280X sits right at 700KH/s. My 270s are on THIS board, and I've done every trick others online have mentioned to get 4 cards to read, and it only does 3. They're all on powered risers.
> 
> Been mining since middle of February.


Have you tried 16x to 16x powered risers and 1x to 16x powered risers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I literally just came here to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought at 1200/1230


Also all HAIL that chocolate mod guy


----------



## thrgk

Yea I bought most The 1250 rest at 13. you still holding on to it ? so temping to sell but hate to sell early


----------



## ccRicers

Both BC and FLT are on the rise..



Might buy some WC with some of the profits.
Meanwhile my miner is fully stable again mining WC for 12 hours now. So many wasted days getting powered risers to work.. I think this mobo hates them


----------



## thrgk

cant believe flt, BC even doubled overnight!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> cant believe flt, BC even doubled overnight!


just sold at 1990 thats good enough for me


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> just sold at 1990 thats good enough for me


sold your flt?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> sold your flt?


Yea, i bought at 1200/1230 and sold at 1990 so its whatever. Prob go up with my luck tho lol


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Yea, i bought at 1200/1230 and sold at 1990 so its whatever. Prob go up with my luck tho lol


I wish I didnt need to find another pool and ended up being lazy and not switching my miners to BC...
Missed out on some profit there..


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Yea, i bought at 1200/1230 and sold at 1990 so its whatever. Prob go up with my luck tho lol


and wat do ya know..2225 on poloniex right now


----------



## ccRicers

I sold some of my FLT at 2050 and using it to buy some WC, take advantage of that price dip.


----------



## thrgk

idk what i should do, hate to sell and see it hit 3k, but then hate to loose what i already gained. Monday I had .43 BTC, now I could have .99 if I sell now lol, so I made ALOT off emc2 and FLT. If i sell flt, idk what id go into


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> idk what i should do, hate to sell and see it hit 3k, but then hate to loose what i already gained. Monday I had .43 BTC, now I could have .99 if I sell now lol, so I made ALOT off emc2 and FLT. If i sell flt, idk what id go into


Blackcoin mate. Get in while its below 35k.


----------



## thrgk

so high tho, was just 18k last night


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so high tho, was just 18k last night


Bad if your a day trader good if your a long term holder. Warren buffet style man. Dev's have some history making projects in the works, and asics cannot ruin it. Gotta think long run. Short term can buy you games and PC parts, long term can buy you house's and cars.


----------



## thrgk

flt dumped


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Have you tried 16x to 16x powered risers and 1x to 16x powered risers?


So far just all 4 on powered 16x-1x risers.


----------



## frickfrock999

*LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, PLEASE JOIN ME FOR THE FLT MAGIC HOUR!*

We flyin' high like apple pie.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, PLEASE JOIN ME FOR THE FLT MAGIC HOUR!*
> 
> We flyin' high like apple pie.


What coin is FLT and what is so special about it.. I feel like there is a boat here that I am missing.. As I horde my LTC in the corner..


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Both BC and FLT are on the rise..
> 
> 
> 
> Might buy some WC with some of the profits.
> Meanwhile my miner is fully stable again mining WC for 12 hours now. So many wasted days getting powered risers to work.. I think this mobo hates them


I do not know what WC is
is it good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, PLEASE JOIN ME FOR THE FLT MAGIC HOUR!*
> 
> We flyin' high like apple pie.


I got me some FLT son, got like 7k of them. When do i sell? 3k?


----------



## frickfrock999

You can sell whenever you want.

I hope you guys took my advice and bought up as much as you could, you should be rolling in some decent gains right now.

As for me, I'm not selling yet. This is just the warm up for some serious profits this weekend.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You can sell whenever you want.
> 
> I hope you guys took my advice and bought up as much as you could, you should be rolling in some decent gains right now.
> 
> As for me, I'm not selling yet. This is just the warm up for some serious profits this weekend.


Son, you know I trust you with this stuff.
Tell me when you sell, yeah?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You can sell whenever you want.
> 
> I hope you guys took my advice and bought up as much as you could, you should be rolling in some decent gains right now.
> 
> As for me, I'm not selling yet. This is just the warm up for some serious profits this weekend.


Same, your my crypto god, I will sell when you do!

Anymore news coming out on FLT tho? did the block halving or multipool thing occur yet?


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm personally not selling until I get as close to 2500-3000 as possible.

Remember, the multipool *ISN'T EVEN OUT YET* and we're seeing obscene volume on the exchanges. When that site goes live, it's going to be pandemonium.

But hey, you dont' have to wait for that. Take some easy guaranteed profit now and enjoy it.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm personally not selling until I get as close to 2500-3000 as possible.
> 
> Remember, the multipool *ISN'T EVEN OUT YET* and we're seeing obscene volume on the exchanges. When that site goes live, it's going to be pandemonium.
> 
> But hey, you dont' have to wait for that. Take some easy guaranteed profit now and enjoy it.


Hate it lol, its at 1830 on mintpal, it was 2100 few hrs ago. I still have faith itll go back up "soonish"


----------



## barkinos98

You know when people say "i got nothing to lose"
I'm literally in that position, i absolutely have nothing to lose if i wait a bit longer


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hate it lol, its at 1830 on mintpal, it was 2100 few hrs ago. I still have faith itll go back up "soonish"


I surprised you didn't cash out when it was at 2100 or so.

If only to buy some more FLT when it went lower.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I surprised you didn't cash out when it was at 2100 or so.
> 
> If only to buy some more FLT when it went lower.


yea i guess i should of, but didnt think it wold of fell this much


----------



## lacrossewacker

I wonder if Mazacoin will ever get pumped again (for a quick pump/dump)


----------



## thrgk

If it hits 2100 you gonna sell frickfrock or hang on and see if it goes higher?


----------



## barkinos98

Did you guys get rid of all your BC during the dump or still have some?


----------



## kskwerl

Ugh what coin would you guys suggest mining right now with my 52 x 290's? I just pointed them at wafflepool because I don't know what to do, maybe mine some FLT for this weekend and just hope Frickfrock is right?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Ugh what coin would you guys suggest mining right now with my 52 x 290's? I just pointed them at wafflepool because I don't know what to do, maybe mine some FLT for this weekend and just hope Frickfrock is right?


use blackcoinpool for now. It's the best multipool as of late.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If it hits 2100 you gonna sell frickfrock or hang on and see if it goes higher?


I'm hanging.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> mine some FLT for this weekend and just hope Frickfrock is right?


Like I said, as long as you bought some like I advised earlier, you can still cash out today and make a decent profit.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm hanging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, as long as you bought some like I advised earlier, you can still cash out today and make a decent profit.


by the way Frick, I had this yesterday

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-LCPzOvAt81U/UYD_LHPQfII/AAAAAAAALds/JAbcQED8Dy8/s1600/IMG_1988.JPG

De-freaking-licious


----------



## barkinos98

Anything rittersport makes is amazing...
With the red marzipan one being #1 and the one with biscuit #2


----------



## DizZz

Loving the direction this thread has taken recently! So many knowledgeable people sharing valuable info. Thanks


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I do not know what WC is
> is it good?


It's Whitecoin, another coin that will have a short mining run before going PoS like Blackcoin. You have 7 days left to mine it, then the multipool comes in. It's cheap to buy now, they just had a drop about 12 hours ago


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Loving the direction this thread has taken recently! So many knowledgeable people sharing valuable info. Thanks












Been mining XPM on ypool for 2 days now - as per a suggestion made by Ivan
Got some FLT up for sale @ ~4,000 Sats
Keeping an eye on Blackcoin - maybe even buy into it if it's price drops back into the teens


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> by the way Frick, I had this yesterday
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-LCPzOvAt81U/UYD_LHPQfII/AAAAAAAALds/JAbcQED8Dy8/s1600/IMG_1988.JPG
> 
> De-freaking-licious


Love me some Ritter.

Their hazelnut bars are sublime.


----------



## antonio8

No love for Aiden Coin?

Only been out for about 12 days now. Doing pretty decent so far.


----------



## thrgk

I am going to hang also then hehe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm hanging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, as long as you bought some like I advised earlier, you can still cash out today and make a decent profit.


----------



## barkinos98

I cant get my stuff to mine; my 780 i remember it mining at 550khash 'ish yet now it either cant find the pool or mine at 200-230khash
i really do not know why that happens; i dont bother with mining as it wont work :/


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What do you guys think about blackcoin?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say its risky atm, it was in a huge pump a few days ago and now the prices i think are the lowest ever, so it is good to buy some but then on the other hand it hasnt stabilizedyet, still going down a bit day by day so i'd say stack some, not all though. Could be another nice pump soon is what i've heard
Click to expand...

Lowest ever? Black coin was at 9000 only less than a week ago. Even with the huge pump and dump, 37,000 is still almost 400% what it was then.


----------



## frickfrock999

A quick tip for those holding Potcoin right now.

You guys are going to make some serious dough soon. A bunch of positive Bitcoin/Marijuanna stories came out today. Those vending machines are taking the world by storm.

Plus, 4/20 is right around the corner.

If you're holding, keep holding. You're going to get some delicious gains in a few days.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I cant get my stuff to mine; my 780 i remember it mining at 550khash 'ish yet now it either cant find the pool or mine at 200-230khash
> i really do not know why that happens; i dont bother with mining as it wont work :/


If that 200-230 is on Scrypt-N and the old 550 was on Scrypt then it's normal. Scrypt-N gives 50% of Scrypt


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> idk what i should do, hate to sell and see it hit 3k, but then hate to loose what i already gained. Monday I had .43 BTC, now I could have .99 if I sell now lol, so I made ALOT off emc2 and FLT. If i sell flt, idk what id go into


Sell now!
You can stay in BTC and wait for a good opportunity, don't get too greedy and go kamikaze style on whatever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Ugh what coin would you guys suggest mining right now with my 52 x 290's? I just pointed them at wafflepool because I don't know what to do, maybe mine some FLT for this weekend and just hope Frickfrock is right?


nicehash.com or betarigs.com using x11 algo, or scrypt-n.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Lowest ever? Black coin was at 9000 only less than a week ago. Even with the huge pump and dump, 37,000 is still almost 400% what it was then.


I would take profits when possible, and don't look back








BC is still overbought imho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> A quick tip for those holding Potcoin right now.
> 
> You guys are going to make some serious dough soon. A bunch of positive Bitcoin/Marijuanna stories came out today. Those vending machines are taking the world by storm.
> 
> Plus, 4/20 is right around the corner.
> 
> If you're holding, keep holding. You're going to get some delicious gains in a few days.


IF they start working with the vending machine guys...sure thing.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Ugh what coin would you guys suggest mining right now with my 52 x 290's? I just pointed them at wafflepool because I don't know what to do, maybe mine some FLT for this weekend and just hope Frickfrock is right?


Jeezus, how are you powering them things?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I cant get my stuff to mine; my 780 i remember it mining at 550khash 'ish yet now it either cant find the pool or mine at 200-230khash
> i really do not know why that happens; i dont bother with mining as it wont work :/
> 
> 
> 
> If that 200-230 is on Scrypt-N and the old 550 was on Scrypt then it's normal. Scrypt-N gives 50% of Scrypt
Click to expand...

I know, but blackcoins isnt Scrypt-N i believe?
and besides i used a BC multipool so i highly dont think it was scrypt n...

I'm going to try it again now though, want/need to double check on the whitecoin thing...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I know, but blackcoins isnt Scrypt-N i believe?
> and besides i used a BC multipool so i highly dont think it was scrypt n...
> 
> I'm going to try it again now though, want/need to double check on the whitecoin thing...


Try x11 at betarigs man...1/2 power usage, good pay.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I know, but blackcoins isnt Scrypt-N i believe?
> and besides i used a BC multipool so i highly dont think it was scrypt n...
> 
> I'm going to try it again now though, want/need to double check on the whitecoin thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Try x11 at betarigs man...1/2 power usage, good pay.
Click to expand...

meh...
Could/will try out soon but i have one question, how do i get people to rent my rig and not some other dude's 8khash 290x farm?
Unfortunately there isnt anything cuda-only for now yet :/


----------



## frickfrock999

LAWD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> LAWD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL.


Think it would be wise to sell FLT at 2100 MAYBE 2200 and go POT?


----------



## frickfrock999

It's at 2100 right now, you'd make a great profit if you sold. If you want to take the opportunity and get those instant profits now, the time is right.

Or, stay in it for the long game like I am.









Up to you.

Don't buy Pot right now though. Price is a bit high for my liking.


----------



## thrgk

if i sell FLT now tho, think i should buy BC now? whats a good price for POT? IDK if i should hold or what


----------



## barkinos98

Somehow i managed to get my miner back working again; seeing 575-590 khash on the 780, overclocked of course.
Whats awesome is that the fan is at 85 % and compared to the 7950 farm i had its nothing; not to mention it is stable at 72C...

God i love nvidia.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> if i sell FLT now tho, think i should buy BC now? whats a good price for POT? IDK if i should hold or what


If I was you and I sold my FLT right now, I wouldn't invest in anything for a few days.

Just let the money sit for a bit and relax. Don't get too ahead of yourself and rush into anything.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow i managed to get my miner back working again; seeing 575-590 khash on the 780, overclocked of course.
> Whats awesome is that the fan is at 85 % and compared to the 7950 farm i had its nothing; not to mention it is stable at 72C...
> 
> God i love nvidia.


Mine yacoin on your 780, way better btc/day vs scrypt...I can get 7.5kh/s out of a 780 WF.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> If I was you and I sold my FLT right now, I wouldn't invest in anything for a few days.
> 
> Just let the money sit for a bit and relax. Don't get too ahead of yourself and rush into anything.


+1, don't go over your head. Do some research on trading while you rejoice on the last profits.
You gotta be able to read the charts and predict what will happen fairly consistently to stay profitable as a trader.


----------



## thrgk

yea, i might wait and see what tomorrow brings, mean i had .43btc when i started this week, and if i sell at 2200 I have over 1btc, so not bad doubling my btc. I know its not much but all i had


----------



## DizZz

These last two weeks have been awesome for trading


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea, i might wait and see what tomorrow brings, mean i had .43btc when i started this week, and if i sell at 2200 I have over 1btc, so not bad doubling my btc. I know its not much but all i had


Doubling is insane! A normal trading margin is in the 5-10% range man. Sell that crap now!








A 50% gain is amazing, a 15-25% gain is remarkable, 8% good, 5% normal...2% loss acceptable.

100% gain is sick! You're mental if you don't sell now.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow i managed to get my miner back working again; seeing 575-590 khash on the 780, overclocked of course.
> Whats awesome is that the fan is at 85 % and compared to the 7950 farm i had its nothing; not to mention it is stable at 72C...
> 
> God i love nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine yacoin on your 780, way better btc/day vs scrypt...I can get 7.5kh/s out of a 780 WF.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> If I was you and I sold my FLT right now, I wouldn't invest in anything for a few days.
> 
> Just let the money sit for a bit and relax. Don't get too ahead of yourself and rush into anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1, don't go over your head. Do some research on trading while you rejoice on the last profits.
> You gotta be able to read the charts and predict what will happen fairly consistently to stay profitable as a trader.
Click to expand...

7.5kh/s sounds pathetic, you sure thats right?


----------



## note235

amazing thread

anyone know whats up with caishen?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> amazing thread
> 
> anyone know whats up with caishen?


Pusheen?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 7.5kh/s sounds pathetic, you sure thats right?


It's a totally different algorithm which is why it looks so much lower. It's actually pretty fast compared to other hardware available


----------



## note235

Selling half fly now. Looking to your guys advice!


----------



## kskwerl

Question for Ivan, can you tell me how many watts a mining rig with 4 x 750Ti would pull?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Question for Ivan, can you tell me how many watts a mining rig with 4 x 750Ti would pull?


It totally depends on what you're mining since different miners put different load on the GPUs


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It totally depends on what you're mining since different miners put different load on the GPUs


Well I was just gonna get a general figure for scrypt and then I could figure it out from there correct?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 100% gain is sick! You're mental if you don't sell now.


Hi, I'm Mental.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## DizZz

Did you guys know you can cash out crypto-currencies on ebay? I just found this out!

LINK


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 7.5kh/s sounds pathetic, you sure thats right?


7.5 is uber fast for n factor 14 scrypt chacha...you can solo mine with that lol

285.37 YAC / 0.00399519 BTC / 2 USD

It also draws less power than scrypt...like 60% of the tdp. 190w vs 330w.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Question for Ivan, can you tell me how many watts a mining rig with 4 x 750Ti would pull?


250w tops...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Hi, I'm Mental.
> 
> Nice to meet you.


lol you go gurl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Did you guys know you can cash out crypto-currencies on ebay? I just found this out!
> 
> LINK


Yeah, at last...but fees.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That looks really interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I totally agree, also interesting to see how even most of the things in the preview are somewhat 'ancient history' despite all of this happening in less than 5 years time.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Doubling is insane! A normal trading margin is in the 5-10% range man. Sell that crap now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 50% gain is amazing, a 15-25% gain is remarkable, 8% good, 5% normal...2% loss acceptable.
> 
> 100% gain is sick! You're mental if you don't sell now.


So 1000% is what?

BC at 450-550 sats - though I slept through the dump and so 'only' got that on the part I sold off - naturally watched the rest crash to next to nothing right afterward. Not like the order book would have been adequate to take much more off my hands anyway. It definitely _has_ been a wild and crazy month of trading.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, at last...but fees.


True but it is a really secure and reliable option.


----------



## antonio8

Need opinions/advice about MSI A88X-G45 Gaming mobo.

Do you think it is a decent board to mine on? Will be using Windows 7 64bit. Will have a total of 6 750ti. They will be on USB powered risers.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Need opinions/advice about MSI A88X-G45 Gaming mobo.
> 
> Do you think it is a decent board to mine on? Will be using Windows 7 64bit. Will have a total of 6 750ti. They will be on USB powered risers.


I would reccomend something proven and cheap...h81 pro btc or z87 g45.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Question for Ivan, can you tell me how many watts a mining rig with 4 x 750Ti would pull?


I am running 10 PNY 750 Ti OCs on two boards with i3 celerons, along with a wifi router (as a switch) and I am pulling 770 watts from the wall under load mining whitecoin (scrypt). All cards are at stock with 80 Plus Gold rated power supplies.

Going by the above, I'd guess around ~300 watts give or take a bit.


----------



## thrgk

Whew, I had to sell FLT, sold for 2215, totally me 1.00438064 BTC, all from .43 BTC on Monday. If it drops again overnight or in the morning I will rebuy, but i had to, 100%+ profit


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Whew, I had to sell FLT, sold for 2215, totally me 1.00438064 BTC, all from .43 BTC on Monday. If it drops again overnight or in the morning I will rebuy, but i had to, 100%+ profit


Haha, there you go.

Enjoy the profit.


----------



## thrgk

Thank you Fruck frock only because of you I made the profit! you are totally awesome. hopefully I can make.more in the future !


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> amazing thread
> 
> anyone know whats up with caishen?


x11 scam coin. Profits from coin go to video game development. When the announcment hit, the coin dropped from 0.0065 to 0.0025-0.0035 range for a bit if that tells you what people thought of that announcement. The only reason people picked it up again was because they were betting on a boost when it went to mintpal. They were right and it barely climbed out of the hole it made itself.

I bought a small chunk near the bottom on polo, mined a bit early on, and sold at little bit of profit when it hit mintpal. I have no faith in it as it seems to be a pump and dump coin in disguise. I have been wrong before though.


----------



## ozzy1925

i have 0.3btc to spend.which coin should i buy in short term profit?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I would reccomend something proven and cheap...h81 pro btc or z87 g45.


Man, I should have gotten the cheaper pro BTC instead of this Gigabyte Z87X OC board... problems with SATA 2 and it wreaks havoc with BSOD and hardware errors if I even use two cards on risers. Outside of mining, I don't have much of an interest for it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Man, I should have gotten the cheaper pro BTC instead of this Gigabyte Z87X OC board... problems with SATA 2 and it wreaks havoc with BSOD and hardware errors if I even use two cards on risers. Outside of mining, I don't have much of an interest for it


it works good without rises or for benchmarks


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i have 0.3btc to spend.which coin should i buy in short term profit?


good question
i'd like to get some of your guy's opinions

im thinking of whitecoin maybe


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Man, I should have gotten the cheaper pro BTC instead of this Gigabyte Z87X OC board... problems with SATA 2 and it wreaks havoc with BSOD and hardware errors if I even use two cards on risers. Outside of mining, I don't have much of an interest for it


Are you sure it is not the risers? Plenty have awful quality. I have a bunch extra that don't work, both ribbon an usb. I finally pulled off the sealing strips on some ribbon ones and fixed a couple. All it takes is eletrical tape, no soldering usually needed. Use a 5-10 dollar flash drive for OS and you can disable everything else in the board to free up irqs.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Are you sure it is not the risers? Plenty have awful quality. I have a bunch extra that don't work, both ribbon an usb. I finally pulled off the sealing strips on some ribbon ones and fixed a couple. All it takes is eletrical tape, no soldering usually needed. Use a 5-10 dollar flash drive for OS and you can disable everything else in the board to free up irqs.


It could be. I'm not using ribbons (anymore), but some USB + powered risers that I got on eBay for $15 a piece. Right now I have all my 750 Tis bunched together and they have run stable for a day now, if a little hot. I put a case fan on top of them to cool them a bit. They're still not great temps but it lowered them by at least 5 C.


----------



## Maian

My BAMT rig has been messing up the last two weeks. I can't mine for long periods of a time anymore, it locks up. Anyone know what it could be?

I'll notice it when watching the browser tracker, and 1 of my cards will all of a sudden just start declining by the second. The load stays at 99% but temp and hashrate decrease. Restarting does nothing, and eventually I just have to restart the entire machine. I thought maybe cutting down to two cards would prevent it, but it just holds it off longer... even 1 card does it. Doesn't matter which cards.

Would that be the risers? Or should I try to re-formatting my USB with a fresh install?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Are you sure it is not the risers? Plenty have awful quality. I have a bunch extra that don't work, both ribbon an usb. I finally pulled off the sealing strips on some ribbon ones and fixed a couple. All it takes is eletrical tape, no soldering usually needed. Use a 5-10 dollar flash drive for OS and you can disable everything else in the board to free up irqs.


I have a problem with usb powered risers x1 where if I try and overclock the system freezes. So I have to leave everything at stock so I am losing a lot of hashing power.

Don't know if it is the risers or a setting in the bios I have to change.


----------



## note235

darkcoin just rose up massively!


----------



## note235

and it dipped further
still a large increase though


----------



## barkinos98

Well turns out my rig couldn't mine last night, gave a random error after 10 mins of me leaving the room to go to sleep.

I'm really getting pissed off at this rig, its not going to end well for it lol
cant connect to the internet properly, cant mine coin, stupidly big; completely useless.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well turns out my rig couldn't mine last night, gave a random error after 10 mins of me leaving the room to go to sleep.
> 
> I'm really getting pissed off at this rig, its not going to end well for it lol
> cant connect to the internet properly, cant mine coin, stupidly big; completely useless.


what was the random error?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well turns out my rig couldn't mine last night, gave a random error after 10 mins of me leaving the room to go to sleep.
> 
> I'm really getting pissed off at this rig, its not going to end well for it lol
> cant connect to the internet properly, cant mine coin, stupidly big; completely useless.


Try just running stock. Change PCI slots. Change PCI-E cables.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Get in on POT while it's still under 3k


----------



## mav2000

Which pool are you guys mining for multi pool bc??


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Which pool are you guys mining for multi pool bc??


blackcoinpool.com


----------



## Eggy88

Looking to spend ~ 0.5 BTC on 2-3 coins for some short term gain's now since i missed the BC and the FLT craziness, what to choose?

Also i'm mining VTC / MYR atm, i feel that VTC is quite safe for longtime investment so i'm thinking of mining my way up to ~ 500 VTC within the end of May.
MYR i'm having a harder time justifying, i missed the pump 3 days ago so i'm not thinking of selling that soon, i jumped on this coin a couple of weeks ago after i heard a lot about it here, now i don't remember what the fuzz was about, should i just keep 50% of my hashrate on in or are there other coins out there that is better?


----------



## frickfrock999

*GENTLEMEN, THE PERFECT STORM HAS BEGUN.
*
8 hours away from the announcement.

China is now the biggest FLT trader on BTER.

And all the buy walls have officially come down.


----------



## thrgk

8 hours till what annpuncememt? For FLT? Maybe I will.he back im t


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *GENTLEMEN, THE PERFECT STORM HAS BEGUN.
> *
> 8 hours away from the announcement.
> 
> China is now the biggest FLT trader on BTER.
> 
> And all the buy walls have officially come down.


8 hours to what annpuncememt for FLT? Maybe I will get back.on


----------



## frickfrock999

Nahhhhhh, you enjoy your profit you silly head!

No more trading for you for at least 24 hours!









I knew it would hit 2500 eventually. Now I'm just waiting for the hit to 3000.

Might even go to 3500 today, but maybe I'm just dreaming.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Nahhhhhh, you enjoy your profit you silly head!
> 
> No more trading for you for at least 24 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it would hit 2500 eventually. Now I'm just waiting for the hit to 3000.
> 
> Might even go to 3500 today, but maybe I'm just dreaming.


Ah I guess







Thought I wouldn't mind make a little more


----------



## cam51037

I should start researching and investing in some of these coins. Right now I'm just mining Vertcoin and holding it all, but it would be nice to make some quicker profits too.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well turns out my rig couldn't mine last night, gave a random error after 10 mins of me leaving the room to go to sleep.
> 
> I'm really getting pissed off at this rig, its not going to end well for it lol
> cant connect to the internet properly, cant mine coin, stupidly big; completely useless.
> 
> 
> 
> what was the random error?
Click to expand...

I forgot... lol
I'll try in a few more minutes, i know it'll re-error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well turns out my rig couldn't mine last night, gave a random error after 10 mins of me leaving the room to go to sleep.
> 
> I'm really getting pissed off at this rig, its not going to end well for it lol
> cant connect to the internet properly, cant mine coin, stupidly big; completely useless.
> 
> 
> 
> Try just running stock. Change PCI slots. Change PCI-E cables.
Click to expand...

Its a stable overclock; i've mined 24hrs prior to test it. I'm not using risers, I'm short on money hence all i got is this lousy 780 with one slot. different PCI-X slots might not be the solution as i know that slot works and i remember mining stuff on it as well. its a software error i'd assume...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Nahhhhhh, you enjoy your profit you silly head!
> 
> No more trading for you for at least 24 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it would hit 2500 eventually. Now I'm just waiting for the hit to 3000.
> 
> Might even go to 3500 today, but maybe I'm just dreaming.


Yeah i bought at ~1500 aint selling until i see 3k








I actually put a sell order at 4k, might reduce it to a more realistic number soon.


----------



## Rage19420

Bought .3btc of WC yesterday at 7500, dumped this am at 14000.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Bought .3btc of WC yesterday at 7500, dumped this am at 14000.


So it did go that high on Mintpal LOL. Whitecoin is going nuts now that it's on this exchange. Prices surged a bit on Poloniex just to keep up.

I still have WC, BC and FTC for hold. Still not a problem since I've seen my coins collectively rise in value by 40% over the last two days.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> My BAMT rig has been messing up the last two weeks. I can't mine for long periods of a time anymore, it locks up. Anyone know what it could be?
> 
> I'll notice it when watching the browser tracker, and 1 of my cards will all of a sudden just start declining by the second. The load stays at 99% but temp and hashrate decrease. Restarting does nothing, and eventually I just have to restart the entire machine. I thought maybe cutting down to two cards would prevent it, but it just holds it off longer... even 1 card does it. Doesn't matter which cards.
> 
> Would that be the risers? Or should I try to re-formatting my USB with a fresh install?


Yep, reinstall BAMT or you could even try PiMP, it's pretty decent now with version 1.3beta. These USB OS's can be really finnicky, when they start to flake out, just save your configs somewhere and reformat them.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So it did go that high on Mintpal LOL. Whitecoin is going nuts now that it's on this exchange. Prices surged a bit on Poloniex just to keep up.
> 
> I still have WC, BC and FTC for hold. Still not a problem since I've seen my coins collectively rise in value by 40% over the last two days.


Had my WC all at Poloniex noticed a sudden peak and dumped it all.


----------



## frickfrock999

It's beautiful.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's beautiful.


Not bad!

But 1 month away for delivery hurts possible ROI numbers...we'll see.
Scrypt asics are looking better than sha256, a lot better.

I wonder when gridseed will launch 28 or 32nm parts, maybe 40nm


----------



## barkinos98

$200 doesnt sound too bad, considering im not getting $3.5k anytime soon


----------



## ccRicers

I could easily buy that with the two 750 Ti's that I'm selling. I have no idea about the history or reputation of the company, though.

Their Thunder hashes 15 times as fast but it's 27.5 times more expensive (and 32 times more power). If it's less efficient than their smallest unit, shouldn't they at least sell it somewhat cheaper for a better value?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Had my WC all at Poloniex noticed a sudden peak and dumped it all.


WC now at 1730. Im mining and holding









(edit) now over 1900. Definite pump is in effect. Wonder if the whales will let it go past 2k.


----------



## Rage19420

I'm okay with doubling my profit. Get in, get out. I can't be always monitoring and chasing the peaks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I could easily buy that with the two 750 Ti's that I'm selling. I have no idea about the history or reputation of the company, though.
> 
> Their Thunder hashes 15 times as fast but it's 27.5 times more expensive (and 32 times more power). If it's less efficient than their smallest unit, shouldn't they at least sell it somewhat cheaper for a better value?
> WC now at 1730. Im mining and holding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edit) now over 1900. Definite pump is in effect. Wonder if the whales will let it go past 2k.


Never sell those n factor 14 and x11 ASICs you got there, are you crazy?

You can mine whatever and maxwell is amazingly power efficient


----------



## BTCPromo

What are you digging now guys? Not bitcoin directly i guess


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Never sell those n factor 14 and x11 ASICs you got there, are you crazy?
> 
> You can mine whatever and maxwell is amazingly power efficient


I'm selling 2 of them because they won't fit in my motherboard and to cover the cost for some new build parts. I already have my rig maxed out with four 750 Ti's directly plugged into the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I'm okay with doubling my profit. Get in, get out. I can't be always monitoring and chasing the peaks.


I bought coins at 900-1200 and sold all of those at 1900, since I can't see this peak holding for much longer. Then I'll probably buy again when it dips below 1700 or 1600, but I still hold on to my mined coins.


----------



## mav2000

Which pool are you guys mining for multipool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> blackcoinpool.com


Thanks and rep...
Have started off there a little earlier today and I have no damn clue whats going on...all I see are shares...no idea of profits or how much I have mined...


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah im most likely going to get one...
Its either buying that or getting my mac repaired (needs new adapter and a microphone and could do a new battery); i think i can pull getting the asic and then buying stuff with the profit from it









That said i might (might) upgrade my GPU this summer. Will the 880 be out by then, should i go with another 780 or get one new 290/find 2 used 290s?


----------



## Rage19420

GPU coin looks like it died a quick and painful death. Nice concept that was FUBAR since day one.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah im most likely going to get one...
> Its either buying that or getting my mac repaired (needs new adapter and a microphone and could do a new battery); i think i can pull getting the asic and then buying stuff with the profit from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said i might (might) upgrade my GPU this summer. Will the 880 be out by then, should i go with another 780 or get one new 290/find 2 used 290s?


I'd get the 880s for mining honestly...sell 780 and get a crapton of em xD

Asic, it's nice if you pay a lot for electricity but having to wait for delivery defeats the purpose when EVERY day counts towards your ROI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> GPU coin looks like it died a quick and painful death. Nice concept that was FUBAR since day one.


No need for a coin for every kind of good out there...you could buy gpus with btc or whatever and set up a service like they provided the same xD


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No need for a coin for every kind of good out there...you could buy gpus with btc or whatever and set up a service like they provided the same xD


Yeah no joke. Ive given up on buying into the hype behind a lot of these coins. Im just looking when i can get in and out.

Thanks to your insight ive made a little under 1btc in the past three days in small incremental gains. As long as i can keep the ball moving forward in lieu of risking everything for a touchdown run, im happy.


----------



## barkinos98

well that 1.2mhash thing said (iirc) delivieries by may 31, thats a month from now. i'm literally not mining anything (i cant) so any help would be greatly beneficial.
besides, $200 is not big money by many means; if for whatever reason i cant pay that money back to my parents i'll just save some of my allowance









hell if i did not spend money on anything for a month i can repay them with my monthly


----------



## frickfrock999

*ETA:

2 hours.*

FLT at 2670.

I'm not leaving the house for anything now.


----------



## thrgk

Sit down with some chocolates and wait for the money to come to ya !


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *ETA:
> 
> 2 hours.*
> 
> FLT at 2670.
> 
> I'm not leaving the house for anything now.


You recommended us not to buy POT at 2k yesterday and now look where it's at... 3k







Not complaining though, it was a nice daily mining coin.

Holding on to what FLT I have left. You think I should sell some BC and buy more FLT with it?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You recommended us not to buy POT at 2k yesterday and now look where it's at... 3k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not complaining though, it was a nice daily mining coin.
> 
> Holding on to what FLT I have left. You think I should sell some BC and buy more FLT with it?


Hm? I spoke pretty highly of Pot yesterday. I just said I wouldn't personally buy it for it's current price since I was all invested in FLT.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> If you're holding, keep holding. You're going to get some delicious gains in a few days.


As for selling your BC, I'd wait till FLT dips a bit and buy in.

Mad gains ahead.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Hm? I spoke pretty highly of Pot yesterday. I just said I wouldn't personally buy it for it's current price since I was all invested in FLT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for selling your BC, I'd wait till FLT dips a bit and buy in.
> 
> Mad gains ahead.


Why do you see FLT taking off as opposed to WC or BC retaking off?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *ETA:
> 
> 2 hours.*
> 
> FLT at 2670.
> 
> I'm not leaving the house for anything now.


Whats happening in 2 hours?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Why do you see FLT taking off as opposed to WC or BC retaking off?


FLT's been building up the past 3 days due to this announcement and increased merchant support. I told everybody here early on to buy as much as they could.

Worked out pretty well for everyone involved.
*
Edit:* Just broke 2700!


----------



## barkinos98

yeah the moment it hits 3.2k or more im selling my stash.
bought a bit late at 1.5k and im sure 100% profit is good enough


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> yeah the moment it hits 3.2k or more im selling my stash.
> bought a bit late at 1.5k and im sure 100% profit is good enough


Don't get too greedy and you'll be fine...thing is staying profitable with the trading, accounting losses and all.


----------



## thrgk

Where will the FLT news break? Twitter?


----------



## frickfrock999

THE NEWS IS LOOSE!

http://www.fluttercoin.us/fluttercoin/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/fluttercoin-news-4-18-2014.pdf


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> THE NEWS IS LOOSE!
> 
> http://www.fluttercoin.us/fluttercoin/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/fluttercoin-news-4-18-2014.pdf


selling?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> selling?


Oh God yes, that announcement sucked.









I'm going to give it an hour or two, but I wasn't too impressed.

Still, I made a 300% profit in 2 days so I'm quite satisfied. It hit the 2.5K to 3K range I was expecting.


----------



## thrgk

whats next? POT?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't expect a 100% correct answer...do your own homework and research, frick can get it wrong and/or have an agenda...not saying that he is or does, but anyone can when it comes to money.

If we can't profit from bad traders, we can't profit, so...yeah.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh God yes, that announcement sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give it an hour or two, but I wasn't too impressed.
> 
> Still, I made a 300% profit in 2 days so I'm quite satisfied. It hit the 2.5K to 3K range I was expecting.


Announcements are overrated in the Crypto Community. Usually the peak happens before the event because the buy support is there from the people doing the speculations (or people who are listening to speculators). Very nice profit you saw though in the last couple days! I took a big hit from BC while I was away from my computer, yesterday was able to recoup and today seeing green from WC. I am anticipating a pump from WC similar to BC just because other people want it to be a pumped coin like BC (self fulfilling prophecy), I do not have any long term interest in the coin though.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats next? POT?


Not sure yet. I'm looking into the following for potential short term growth.

Saturncoin.
Hirocoin
Faircoin.

Both have some serious hype following or coming up in the next few days.

I wouldn't mind doubling my profits twice in 7 days.


----------



## thrgk

I got an order for fair coin . I got faith in that


----------



## cam51037

Geez I'm awful at investing it seems - even with all your advice I still seem to be losing money. Not much, but still a little bit.

Oh well, hopefully my "trading skills" will improve with time.


----------



## UNOE

What the best thing to mine with 780's right now


----------



## note235

hmm what do you guys think of WC?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> hmm what do you guys think of WC?


On the fundamentals... weak copy. On the hype and the fact that so many people that missed out on BC are going to throw good money after bad... I think it will be one hell of a good coin to trade on the volatility.

Bought some last night at 700, dumped today at 1800... now slowly rebuying from 1450 on down in the dips... I expect it to get pumped like crazy about 2-3 days after PoW is over... then probably drop like a stone... and then - well, after that it depends entirely on the dev team and the people that actually _support_ the coin. It's not like it couldn't wind up being worth even more than BC some day - but it's just as likely that it will be worth less than a penny as well.

Good for mining regardless as I think it will remain at prices that make it profitable for those that just want to mine and dump imediately to get ~ 0.01BTC/Mh/s out of it while PoW is underway.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> On the fundamentals... weak copy. On the hype and the fact that so many people that missed out on BC are going to throw good money after bad... I think it will be one hell of a good coin to trade on the volatility.
> 
> Bought some last night at 700, dumped today at 1800... now slowly rebuying from 1450 on down in the dips... I expect it to get pumped like crazy about 2-3 days after PoW is over... then probably drop like a stone... and then - well, after that it depends entirely on the dev team and the people that actually _support_ the coin. It's not like it couldn't wind up being worth even more than BC some day - but it's just as likely that it will be worth less than a penny as well.
> 
> Good for mining regardless as I think it will remain at prices that make it profitable for those that just want to mine and dump imediately to get ~ 0.01BTC/Mh/s out of it while PoW is underway.


I'd be careful though. Once BC hit its POW stage we were expecting some good things. Then some dingleberries completely manipulated the crap out of it and dropped the price to scraps. For novices like me....I sold. (i know better now...) but then you just have no idea what the new lowest low is and the next highest high.


----------



## kskwerl

What do you guys think is the best multipool?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> hmm what do you guys think of WC?


New kid on the block and it's already got mass appeal.

Thing is, Blackcoin is already gaining more appeal. Folks are eventually going to get wise that Whitecoin is just a clone once those short term profits run dry.

Short term profits I'll be happy to reap.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'd be careful though. Once BC hit its POW stage we were expecting some good things. Then some dingleberries completely manipulated the crap out of it and dropped the price to scraps. For novices like me....I sold. (i know better now...) but then you just have no idea what the new lowest low is and the next highest high.


Oh naturally, however, I expect WC to trade almost exactly the opposite (unless the devs do something other than the copy-paste job they did on the coin itself).

BC did what it did because there was no faith in it from a fundamental standpoint... everyone thought it was over then PoW ended so they all dumped. That was when I started buying.

With WC (largely because of what happened to BC) I think it will likely surge, without the initial dumping... but when it does have a dump (and they all do) it will be massive and likely not recover at all. On the other hand, although I was right about BC and made a ton... I've been wrong about a dozen other coins in the interim.

It's all more like roulette than investing anyway - but there are some real gains to be made at least playing the volatility... regardless of the direction it's moving.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What the best thing to mine with 780's right now


yac, groestlcoin...maybe ultracoin or microcoin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What do you guys think is the best multipool?


nicehash.com







and you can also try betarigs x11...half power good profits, but problem is you need to wait for rentals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh naturally, however, I expect WC to trade almost exactly the opposite (unless the devs do something other than the copy-paste job they did on the coin itself).
> 
> BC did what it did because there was no faith in it from a fundamental standpoint... everyone thought it was over then PoW ended so they all dumped. That was when I started buying.
> 
> With WC (largely because of what happened to BC) I think it will likely surge, without the initial dumping... but when it does have a dump (and they all do) it will be massive and likely not recover at all. On the other hand, although I was right about BC and made a ton... I've been wrong about a dozen other coins in the interim.
> 
> It's all more like roulette than investing anyway - but there are some real gains to be made at least playing the volatility... regardless of the direction it's moving.


+1, don't think long term in general...aim for big volatility.
Fundamentals are secondary, and more related to the price of BTC and the nature of the mining/money supply than the coin itself.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh naturally, however, I expect WC to trade almost exactly the opposite (unless the devs do something other than the copy-paste job they did on the coin itself).
> 
> BC did what it did because there was no faith in it from a fundamental standpoint... everyone thought it was over then PoW ended so they all dumped. That was when I started buying.
> 
> With WC (largely because of what happened to BC) I think it will likely surge, without the initial dumping... but when it does have a dump (and they all do) it will be massive and likely not recover at all. On the other hand, although I was right about BC and made a ton... I've been wrong about a dozen other coins in the interim.
> 
> It's all more like roulette than investing anyway - but there are some real gains to be made at least playing the volatility... regardless of the direction it's moving.


I definitely see that
right now I pointed 2 rigs via ipominer and its gotten me 1.2 btc if I sell now. though if it surges well dang luck then


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> I definitely see that
> right now I pointed 2 rigs via ipominer and its gotten me 1.2 btc if I sell now. though if it surges well dang luck then


Don't know what your hashrate is on those rigs... but that sounds like a pretty decent income whether it surges or not - sometimes a bird in the hand is worth more.

I always keep some (often to the point that they're worthless) just in case - I did this with DOGE and mined _and_ bought a ton of BC early - they both made me very happy.

I did the same with about 15-20 others while mining, and the coins I dumped were the only ones that made me anything at all. So while I might have had a few dozen _more_ BTC from DOGE/BC if I'd held every single coin I ever mined... the losses of doing that with FTC, MEOW, MOON, ZEIT, MINT, etc... would have more than absorbed those unrealized profits.

So I say just take profits, hold a little bit long (only what you can shrug off losing just like roulette - and only for coins you really believe will be here in six months or more) and you'll still be way ahead.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Don't know what your hashrate is on those rigs... but that sounds like a pretty decent income whether it surges or not - sometimes a bird in the hand is worth more.
> 
> I always keep some (often to the point that they're worthless) just in case - I did this with DOGE and mined _and_ bought a ton of BC early - they both made me very happy.
> 
> I did the same with about 15-20 others while mining, and the coins I dumped were the only ones that made me anything at all. So while I might have had a few dozen _more_ BTC from DOGE/BC if I'd held every single coin I ever mined... the losses of doing that with FTC, MEOW, MOON, ZEIT, MINT, etc... would have more than absorbed those unrealized profits.
> 
> So I say just take profits, hold a little bit long (only what you can shrug off losing just like roulette - and only for coins you really believe will be here in six months or more) and you'll still be way ahead.


2 rigs about 3600 KH

good point, i'll probably do that
thanks


----------



## frickfrock999

I need a cigarette or something.

Trading is crazy fun and chaotic at the same time.


----------



## thrgk

I got an order for fair coin . I got faith in that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I need a cigarette or something.
> 
> Trading is crazy fun and chaotic at the same time.


U get in on FAC?


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I need a cigarette or something.
> 
> Trading is crazy fun and chaotic at the same time.


following you guys is more fun lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I got an order for fair coin . I got faith in that
> U get in on FAC?


Not yet. To be honest, I'm leaning more towards POT right now.

They're planning a giant media push for 4/20 and the rest of the weekend. Specifically, in mainstream radio stations. Which could lead to massive exposure everywhere else.

I'm waiting for that price to drop quite below 3K and then I'm snatching it up.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Not yet. To be honest, I'm leaning more towards POT right now.
> 
> They're planning a giant media push for 4/20 and the rest of the weekend. Specifically, in mainstream radio stations. Which could lead to massive exposure everywhere else.
> 
> I'm waiting for that price to drop quite below 3K and then I'm snatching it up.


Dont think POT is worth over 3.2k? hate for it too much and let .3k make me lose 20%+ gains


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Dont think POT is worth over 3.2k? hate for it too much and let .3k make me lose 20%+ gains


Oh it's probably is well worth it if you got it cheap, but it's rising higher and higher.

If I buy into it now, my profits will be pretty marginal.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh it's probably is well worth it if you got it cheap, but it's rising higher and higher.
> 
> If I buy into it now, my profits will be pretty marginal.


Yea true, hmm, let me know what you buy next, FAC looks nice, POT might pop, maybe 5k but idk. Mean 10-20% profits are good too







but 100% rock


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

WC/BTC is now open on Cryptsy. Maybe give the market on MintPal a small boost.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> WC/BTC is now open on Cryptsy. Maybe give the market on MintPal a small boost.


Cryptsy is getting cute with deposits and withdrawals again. I wouldn't trade on Cryptsy under any circumstances.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Cryptsy is getting cute with deposits and withdrawals again. I wouldn't trade on Cryptsy under any circumstances.


Annoying people think it is always Cryptsy, it is just regular people messing around with buy orders until deposits start hitting. If you can't read an order book well enough to understand that an order @ price of 99BTC for .00000001 coins isn't someone just messing around then I do not know what to tell you.

Edit: And the reason I 'know' it is just regular people is because I have filled those 'cute' orders before. If someone wants to pay way high prices then they are welcome to. Get your deposit posted when they announce and you will be someone who can get those people picked off.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Annoying people think it is always Cryptsy, it is just regular people messing around with buy orders until deposits start hitting. If you can't read an order book well enough to understand that an order @ price of 99BTC for .00000001 coins isn't someone just messing around then I do not know what to tell you.
> 
> Edit: And the reason I 'know' it is just regular people is because I have filled those 'cute' orders before. If someone wants to pay way high prices then they are welcome to. Get your deposit posted when they announce and you will be someone who can get those people picked off.


When you make a deposit to the account and two days later it still doesn't show up, that is not user error. When you try to withdraw funds and 10 days later you are still waiting for your money, that is not user error either. I'm glad you are satisfied with Cryptsy, more power to you. I used to think as you did once, when I saw people complaining. After all, *I* always got my money so what did I care? *My* deposits always went through, so what did I care? Then when they lose a few BTC of yours after you ignore what people say, maybe you will think different.

P.S.
On a semi related note, if you can manage to get your coins on there to begin with, Cryptsy is clearly front running transactions. Again, you probably won't care about that either, until it starts costing you money. Which it eventually will.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> When you make a deposit to the account and two days later it still doesn't show up, that is not user error. When you try to withdraw funds and 10 days later you are still waiting for your money, that is not user error either. I'm glad you are satisfied with Cryptsy, more power to you. I used to think as you did once, when I saw people complaining. After all, *I* always got my money so what did I care? *My* deposits always went through, so what did I care? Then when they lose a few BTC of yours after you ignore what people say, maybe you will think different.
> 
> P.S.
> On a semi related note, if you can manage to get your coins on there to begin with, Cryptsy is clearly front running transactions. Again, you probably won't care about that either, until it starts costing you money. Which it eventually will.


I get what you are saying, but I have had 2 separate WC transactions already process through Cryptsy just in the time since I last replied. Most haters of Cryptsy are misinformed from a few people who had problems a while back. But anyways. When I am done arbitraging their outlandish prices I will post back with how many BTC I lost in the transaction process.

Edit: Anyways, the point of my original post was that the price on MintPal would go up, and it did. So I hope you bought in on MintPal and reaped the benefits of Crytpsy adding the coin like my post intended.


----------



## caenlen

I just got two r9 290's super cheap off ebay, I mainly want for gaming, but is mining still alive and can I make any money off of it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just got two r9 290's super cheap off ebay, I mainly want for gaming, but is mining still alive and can I make any money off of it?


There is always money to be made in crypto currency, the problem is you cant just point your miners at a multipool and forget about it. You have to keep your ear to the ground, be smart, and play the market. SHA-256 is long dead for GPUs. Scrypt is dead, but the body is still warm, you might be able to squeeze a little bit of blood out of it still. The money is in the newer algo(s) and the market.


----------



## caenlen

How much is a protoshare worth? I have about 5 of them.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How much is a protoshare worth? I have about 5 of them.


http://coinmarketcap.com/index.html


----------



## Deaf Jam

For those who bought FAC recently, don't be greedy.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> For those who bought FAC recently, don't be greedy.


Why? Has it moved much?


----------



## note235

hmmm BC pump or rally


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> hmmm BC pump or rally


Just keep an eye on the support walls and if/when they are pulled be ready for a drop

Edit: Currently about 20BTC of support around 44000


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Just keep an eye on the support walls and if/when they are pulled be ready for a drop
> 
> Edit: Currently about 20BTC of support around 44000


is that a lot for BC?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> is that a lot for BC?


In my opinion yes. The volume of BC is kinda misleading, there is usually just a bunch of orders for under 1 BTC and it seems like the high volumes are just people trading the same coin over and over again. To me it is like if I sold you a beer for a dollar, and then you sold it back to me for a dollar, and we continued to do this a million times so we could brag that we have a million dollars of beer sales. This is just my speculation on it though. Major orders are pretty infrequent with BC from what I have seen.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> In my opinion yes. The volume of BC is kinda misleading, there is usually just a bunch of orders for under 1 BTC and it seems like the high volumes are just people trading the same coin over and over again. To me it is like if I sold you a beer for a dollar, and then you sold it back to me for a dollar, and we continued to do this a million times so we could brag that we have a million dollars of beer sales. This is just my speculation on it though. Major orders are pretty infrequent with BC from what I have seen.


ohhh I see.

When people say support, do you generally look at it from the buy or sell side?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> ohhh I see.
> 
> When people say support, do you generally look at it from the buy or sell side?


Generally most people want something to rise or at least remain stable if they're holding it.... so _"support"_ forms on the buy side and _"resistance"_ is pressure on the sell side. Although in the stock market this is virtually irrelevant as there are often as many people with put options or shorts on a ticker... so if you were talking to them they might call them in reversed order (since to their position 'support' would be downside-pressure).









EDIT: clarity and spelling.


----------



## Ali Man

There comes the unexpected BC pump. I bought at 350 yesterday and sold at 384. I was double minded for buying again at 369, given how lame the pumps and dumps were going.

I can't really say that there's a strong community behind BC, but rather a bunch of fools fighting in that thread, I mean literally, read the last few pages.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

support is the price zone where buyers or bulls will push the price back up if the bears (sellers) were to push it down with dumps, and the opposite is called resistance the point where bears start getting anxious and dumping if the price were to reach that zone.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> There comes the unexpected BC pump. I bought at 350 yesterday and sold at 384. I was double minded for buying again at 369, given how lame the pumps and dumps were going.
> 
> I can't really say that there's a strong community behind BC, but rather a bunch of fools fighting in that thread, I mean literally, read the last few pages.....


Well, there actually is a strong community - but they mostly are in IRC (and on the blackcointalk forum) not in the bitcointalk thread. I don't even really see the trolling any longer on bitcointalk because it's pervasive on every coin's thread - as well as pretty much everywhere else for that matter. It's like the trollboxes on certain exchanges.









Entertaining to read but never signifying anything usually. It is really interesting how many people don't realize that they're putting things down for historical reference as well - and there are a number of people that originally come in to the thread spouting how this coin is crap and coin X will destroy it... and then suddenly they're getting all defensive against people that sound just like they did 5 days ago!









I'm sure it's simply a matter of integrity and has nothing to do with the fact that they obviously had no coins previously and now hold some. LOL!


----------



## kskwerl

Is BC a good coin to hold for the summer like Vert? Isn't it ASIC resistant?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Is BC a good coin to hold for the summer like Vert? Isn't it ASIC resistant?


Blackcoin is completely proof of stake now, meaning you can't mine it anymore. People are just mining it at Scrypt or SHA-256 multipools which pay out in Blackcoins.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Blackcoin is completely proof of stake now, meaning you can't mine it anymore. People are just mining it at Scrypt or SHA-256 multipools which pay out in Blackcoins.


Yea but I thought I read somewhere that the pools for it were ASIC resis

or that at least that blackcoinpool was?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nope they are not...they are parasiting other coins atm xD

BC, I don't know, I wouldn't go nuts pointing mining rigs at it...just buy some mining the most profitable alts yourself, don't trust that multipool thing, might be a scam.
I'm pretty sure you'd get more BC if you mine whatever's hotter and buy it at dips yourself.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope they are not...they are parasiting other coins atm xD
> 
> BC, I don't know, I wouldn't go nuts pointing mining rigs at it...just buy some mining the most profitable alts yourself, don't trust that multipool thing, might be a scam.
> I'm pretty sure you'd get more BC if you mine whatever's hotter and buy it at dips yourself.


But do you think BC will be a good coin to hold, like if you had to choose 3 coins to hold what would they be?


----------



## kskwerl

I cant figure out whether to dump this BC or not


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I cant figure out whether to dump this BC or not


Why not sell half and hold half? Or split it to something like that.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I cant figure out whether to dump this BC or not


For me, I mined my BC from the beginning so it is free money to me. Still have a small sum left.

I am holding out until next month to see if the Coinkite actually happens. Also supposed to be another announcement happening.

But here is something to think about if you have some money and/or profit in it. I believe IF it reaches the price again where people just jumped in on the last major pump and had no idea about the coin and tried to make some big bucks will jump ship as soon as they make their money back. There are probably some bag holders who are waiting to get their money back. If the opportunity presents it self watch for some major sell offs.

Like I said for me it is free, so I am holding. Call me stupid but I still have little hope for it. Everything the main people have said they would do has happened.

On a side note I do support the coin but would not get involved in the Multipool. For what you put into the pool hash wise you, sorry I have not gotten paid out what I feel my time was put into it.

So basically if you have a decent profit and need the cash. Take it.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> For me, I mined my BC from the beginning so it is free money to me. Still have a small sum left.
> 
> I am holding out until next month to see if the Coinkite actually happens. Also supposed to be another announcement happening.
> 
> But here is something to think about if you have some money and/or profit in it. I believe IF it reaches the price again where people just jumped in on the last major pump and had no idea about the coin and tried to make some big bucks will jump ship as soon as they make their money back. There are probably some bag holders who are waiting to get their money back. If the opportunity presents it self watch for some major sell offs.
> 
> Like I said for me it is free, so I am holding. Call me stupid but I still have little hope for it. Everything the main people have said they would do has happened.
> 
> On a side note I do support the coin but would not get involved in the Multipool. For what you put into the pool hash wise you, sorry I have not gotten paid out what I feel my time was put into it.
> 
> So basically if you have a decent profit and need the cash. Take it.


Yea I would just hate to see it jump to 75K and sell now at 44K


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just got two r9 290's super cheap off ebay, I mainly want for gaming, but is mining still alive and can I make any money off of it?
> 
> 
> 
> There is always money to be made in crypto currency, the problem is you cant just point your miners at a multipool and forget about it. You have to keep your ear to the ground, be smart, and play the market. SHA-256 is long dead for GPUs. Scrypt is dead, but the body is still warm, you might be able to squeeze a little bit of blood out of it still. The money is in the newer algo(s) and the market.
Click to expand...

Does that mean gpus will be priced normally from now on? Is this true? Been out of the loop for a while now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just got two r9 290's super cheap off ebay, I mainly want for gaming, but is mining still alive and can I make any money off of it?
> 
> 
> 
> There is always money to be made in crypto currency, the problem is you cant just point your miners at a multipool and forget about it. You have to keep your ear to the ground, be smart, and play the market. SHA-256 is long dead for GPUs. Scrypt is dead, but the body is still warm, you might be able to squeeze a little bit of blood out of it still. The money is in the newer algo(s) and the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean gpus will be priced normally from now on? Is this true? Been out of the loop for a while now.
Click to expand...

Things have returned to normal, and there are a metric crap ton of cheap high end AMD cards for sale all over the place.


----------



## Rage19420

Yeah no joke, people dumping 280x cards on fleabay in the low $200's.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Yea I would just hate to see it jump to 75K and sell now at 44K


My opinion pick top 3 or 4 coins buy in now and hold till years end. not much money can be made from day trading unless you devote almost 100% of your time. Holding for long term is where the money is gonna be at. you say you would hate to see it reach 75K? Imagine how your would feel if this or any coin you sell hits 10 USD per coin, or what about 50 USD? Not saying BC but any coin for that matter.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> My opinion pick top 3 or 4 coins buy in now and hold till years end. not much money can be made from day trading unless you devote almost 100% of your time. Holding for long term is where the money is gonna be at. you say you would hate to see it reach 75K? Imagine how your would feel if this or any coin you sell hits 10 USD per coin, or what about 50 USD? Not saying BC but any coin for that matter.


The only problem with your philosophy is that not every coin out there gains its max potential in the long run, most hit a certain peak and then die out.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Why? Has it moved much?


No. Because it has a good chance of not moving much. Here is why - and this is coming from somebody who owned the coin, got greedy, and barely made a profit.

-Dev copies BC -> rumors of rather unfair distribution on top of it.
-Dev copies BC -> multipool
-The first round of wallets (and perhaps dev) use pool to do a sustained dump at 0.000065 drive price slowly down.
-Multipool (wafflepool) takes awhile to pay out allegedly , does not provide good profits because of the above
-Price drops to half of what it was - pool goes from >650 Mh/s to around 100 Mh/s because of this
-Dev blames multipool for poor payouts of what really was a dump onto some bagholders
-Dev gets hashcows for new multipool which is IMO a step down from wafflepool
-Dev removes Mh/s tracker from Faircoin website - as the pool is probably the same pathetic size as it dropped to before

Speculation Part:

-Lots of bagholders bought at 0.000065 - 0.000045 on down to where it sits now - this is more of a fact. They never let the multipool give anyone a return but themselves. Bad marketing for pool and coin.
-Since they are holding bags from what was to be easy money, they will bail when they get anything remotely resembling a decent return. They are seeing those with WC and other coins make money, so they want out to make money with whatever they can get
-The multipool is not large enough to make up for the bagholder's dumping when they hit whatever their target amount is - this is why coin isn't doing much.
-The above reasons mean that the coin has a decent chance in my eyes of going nowhere for quite awhile, your gain will be small - by then, it will be passed up by other coins and possibly forgotten.
- If I hit a 20% return, I'd probably dump the lot of it. The coin still has a chance of being decent, but the short terms doesn't look great because you have a bunch of people looking for the exits right now.
Remember, it is just a copy.

You bought in after a rise and settle. Those often take awhile to rise again to the magnitude your wanting. It could go somewhere, but there are better places to take that kind of risk IMO.


----------



## thrgk

Anyone buy into POT? I am tempted


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone buy into POT? I am tempted


I am sitting on some. Have been since the coin was brand spankin new.


----------



## barkinos98

Well i messed up for sure
because i had no computer i didnt sell my FLT (unless it reached 4k) and now im still profiting, but not so much as i could've waiting for a 100% profit.
Should i hold or was it just a one dump stand coin?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone buy into POT? I am tempted


https://www.mintpal.com/market/DOPE/BTC

+250% in 24 hours.

Wouldn't buy anymore but that was associated too with 420 so if someone would have bought it yesterday at lets say 200 and sold at 600 that would be 3x profit.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well i messed up for sure
> because i had no computer i didnt sell my FLT (unless it reached 4k) and now im still profiting, but not so much as i could've waiting for a 100% profit.
> Should i hold or was it just a one dump stand coin?


Dump it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> The only problem with your philosophy is that not every coin out there gains its max potential in the long run, most hit a certain peak and then die out.


That is because most coins are pump and dumpers. Dev only wants money, or is just an idiot. BC and Doge for instance have a community, and strong devs behind them. only out for a few months and the devs have made more moves expanding their coin than any others. Not saying BC and doge are the only good ones, but with the crypto market being so new you have to take long term investments in the strongest candidates. That is what will separate the men from the boys. Just do research and see what devs and community are behind the coins. I think BC and Doge are where its at for long term. there may be a few others that I have not seen yet, but these guys are the front runners.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone buy into POT? I am tempted


I'd be worried of poor returns/bagholding at this point. If I can't play the pump from the start, I stay out. It is better to miss a boat than to go down with the ship. Know that the pump is well underway, so the bagholding risk are rather high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well i messed up for sure
> because i had no computer i didnt sell my FLT (unless it reached 4k) and now im still profiting, but not so much as i could've waiting for a 100% profit.
> Should i hold or was it just a one dump stand coin?


You need to set sells to hedge your investment. This is really important when playing pumps as it offers you protection at minimal profit loss. These numbers go for if I catch the pump before the pump starts. This requires research.

If I buy at X, I set a sell to go off at 2X for a quarter of the amount of coins I bought. That gives me 50% of my money back and the coin has to tank well below it's initial buy value for me to lose money. If I sell when it falls back down to X, I still make a 25% profit. I can sell as low as 66% of initial buy price and still break even. That insurance is well worth the small profit loss.

If I have no faith in the pump then this is where I then manually sell the rest. This call is made based on sell walls, buy support, how the coin sits in regards to Fibonacci levels, and if there is somewhere else to put the money with more promise. If you don't understand walls, support, and Fib, I highly recommend you learning how to read them.

I also have a sell set at 3X. If I have faith in the coin longer term, it is for a third of the remaining investment (another quarter of initial). This gives me a profit and makes everything I hold free money. If I have no faith long term, this sell it to dump it all. I'd rather lose out on some profits and still make a bunch than to be greedy and go down with the ship.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dimaggio, don't forget fair distribution...you can't count on BC for that. The first 10% off all the total coins in circulation available today were mined in the first 10 minutes!!!
That raises a huge flag! I'd trade it carefully but don't think you might get rich, quick, out of holding BC.

Doge might be different, and in fact it's starting to show an uptrend, I'm mining and holding some atm, same with vertcoin and xpm.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well i messed up for sure
> because i had no computer i didnt sell my FLT (unless it reached 4k) and now im still profiting, but not so much as i could've waiting for a 100% profit.
> Should i hold or was it just a one dump stand coin?
> 
> 
> 
> Dump it.
Click to expand...

k les do this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone buy into POT? I am tempted
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be worried of poor returns/bagholding at this point. If I can't play the pump from the start, I stay out. It is better to miss a boat than to go down with the ship. Know that the pump is well underway, so the bagholding risk are rather high.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Well i messed up for sure
> because i had no computer i didnt sell my FLT (unless it reached 4k) and now im still profiting, but not so much as i could've waiting for a 100% profit.
> Should i hold or was it just a one dump stand coin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to set sells to hedge your investment. This is really important when playing pumps as it offers you protection at minimal profit loss. These numbers go for if I catch the pump before the pump starts. This requires research.
> 
> If I buy at X, I set a sell to go off at 2X for a quarter of the amount of coins I bought. That gives me 50% of my money back and the coin has to tank well below it's initial buy value for me to lose money. If I sell when it falls back down to X, I still make a 25% profit. I can sell as low as 66% of initial buy price and still break even. That insurance is well worth the small profit loss.
> 
> If I have no faith in the pump then this is where I then manually sell the rest. This call is made based on sell walls, buy support, how the coin sits in regards to Fibonacci levels, and if there is somewhere else to put the money with more promise. If you don't understand walls, support, and Fib, I highly recommend you learning how to read them.
> 
> I also have a sell set at 3X. If I have faith in the coin longer term, it is for a third of the remaining investment (another quarter of initial). This gives me a profit and makes everything I hold free money. If I have no faith long term, this sell it to dump it all. I'd rather lose out on some profits and still make a bunch than to be greedy and go down with the ship.
Click to expand...

Yeah exactly i was thinking 2x but i think i set it too high hence now im in just a bit of profit, profit is a profit though


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Dimaggio, don't forget fair distribution...you can't count on BC for that. The first 10% off all the total coins in circulation available today were mined in the first 10 minutes!!!
> That raises a huge flag! I'd trade it carefully but don't think you might get rich, quick, out of holding BC.
> 
> Doge might be different, and in fact it's starting to show an uptrend, I'm mining and holding some atm, same with vertcoin and xpm.


I see what your saying but distribution is not that bad. Look at the mean growth rate. As well as adoption that has taken place so far. Everycoin has its issues, but that one is not a particularly big one. Out of all the possible long term coins it takes the cake easily. There is simply no other new coin with this type of growth and support.

Never said get rich quick, but just the best of given options.


----------



## frickfrock999

Potcoin is paying fairly well for holders.

The stupid thing hasn't dipped once...

*GIVE ME AN ENTRY POINT DARN IT!*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Potcoin is paying fairly well for holders.
> 
> The stupid thing hasn't dipped once...
> 
> *GIVE ME AN ENTRY POINT DARN IT!*


Wait for a t-30 pattern near the 200 ema.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Ever did something you regret and goes against everything you usually do? I just did one of those. The whole time my brain is saying don't do it, yet I'm just doing it. Staying out of trading until I'm off the meds.... that one hurt. I don't even want to say what it was. lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Ever did something you regret and goes against everything you usually do? I just did one of those. The whole time my brain is saying don't do it, yet I'm just doing it. Staying out of trading until I'm off the meds.... that one hurt. I don't even want to say what it was. lol


Bruce Wayne trading status from the third Batman movie bad?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys read this: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=170332.msg6301383#msg6301383

I refuse to buy or reccomend any kncminer product, or any products by people following their fraudulent and misleading business practices...


----------



## JMattes

Anyone think my WU on GPU 0 looks a bit off?? I am mining LTC and I know some of the pools use WU to give credit for mining..
Normally its a bit under the 710/692 number.. but 249??



Its been running for alittle bit and its 400 now...

Also I am noticing that after while they are throttling down, like if I go away for a bit and the monitor turns off which I have it set for 15mins.. When I come back and hit a key to get the screen on, the temps are all low and so it the hash rate.. nothing is set to sleep.. only the displays.. I find it odd and this is the first time ive seen it do that and this is my first z 87 board.. could it be a new setting my p68 didnt have>>

any advise>?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone think my WU on GPU 0 looks a bit off?? I am mining LTC and I know some of the pools use WU to give credit for mining..
> Normally its a bit under the 710/692 number.. but 249??
> 
> 
> 
> Its been running for alittle bit and its 400 now...
> 
> Also I am noticing that after while they are throttling down, like if I go away for a bit and the monitor turns off which I have it set for 15mins.. When I come back and hit a key to get the screen on, the temps are all low and so it the hash rate.. nothing is set to sleep.. only the displays.. I find it odd and this is the first time ive seen it do that and this is my first z 87 board.. could it be a new setting my p68 didnt have>>
> 
> any advise>?


1) don't mine LTC

2) try renting your hash at nicehash.com and get paid in btc or mine other alt coins but it's more work.

3) what are your settings and hardware?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi my fellows

Hmm if scrypt is near dead, what should I mine? I have lots of DOGE available? not sure what to mine for my 780ti


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1) don't mine LTC
> 
> 2) try renting your hash at nicehash.com and get paid in btc or mine other alt coins but it's more work.
> 
> 3) what are your settings and hardware?


I've mined tons of alts coins and I know your right that you can make more.mining alts and trading for btc..

Problem is you need to spend time switching coins setting up new pools, new wallets, new exchanges (OK some exchanges are the same) but you know what I mean..

Yes there is more.money in it but it's more work, more tweaking and more trading.. I got a bit burnt out switching so much and when I went on vacation All the alt coins were in the dumps.. I switched to ltc just to keep some profit..

When I got back 2 weeks ago I got busy and didn't start looking for new coins.. the market also tanked so I was ahh w.e

If you don't mind pointing me in the right direction I can start back up on the right foot


----------



## thrgk

pOT below 30 frucj frock time to get some

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> pOT below 30 frucj frock time to get some
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Where are people buying POT - mintpal?


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> support is the price zone where buyers or bulls will push the price back up if the bears (sellers) were to push it down with dumps, and the opposite is called resistance the point where bears start getting anxious and dumping if the price were to reach that zone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Where are people buying POT - mintpal?


yep


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I've mined tons of alts coins and I know your right that you can make more.mining alts and trading for btc..
> 
> Problem is you need to spend time switching coins setting up new pools, new wallets, new exchanges (OK some exchanges are the same) but you know what I mean..
> 
> Yes there is more.money in it but it's more work, more tweaking and more trading.. I got a bit burnt out switching so much and when I went on vacation All the alt coins were in the dumps.. I switched to ltc just to keep some profit..
> 
> When I got back 2 weeks ago I got busy and didn't start looking for new coins.. the market also tanked so I was ahh w.e
> 
> If you don't mind pointing me in the right direction I can start back up on the right foot


I'd say try these two sites: www.whatmine.com and www.whattomine.com

Then check out nicehash.com, it works kind of like a multipool that pays in BTC but it's a mining rig rental site. You're basically getting paid to mine for someone else and profits are pretty close to mining the best coins but slightly lower, and a heck of a lot less work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Where are people buying POT - mintpal?


I don't think we can discuss those sorts of things here LEL


----------



## note235

WC also went down


----------



## note235

....and then it went back up
yay lol


----------



## JMattes

Pool recommendation for FLT?
going flutter.speedminer.org

Guess its a good place to start for the next few days.

Hmm.. sometimes I feel alt coins are a waste of time.

Anyone know why my computer would lock up (freeze) in stead of the miner having a problem? Running at an i13 and 1020/1500 on 280xs.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Pool recommendation for FLT?
> going flutter.speedminer.org
> 
> Guess its a good place to start for the next few days.
> 
> Hmm.. sometimes I feel alt coins are a waste of time.
> 
> Anyone know why my computer would lock up (freeze) in stead of the miner having a problem? Running at an i13 and 1020/1500 on 280xs.


http://flt.dedicatedpool.com/


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Pool recommendation for FLT?
> going flutter.speedminer.org
> 
> Guess its a good place to start for the next few days.
> 
> Hmm.. sometimes I feel alt coins are a waste of time.
> 
> Anyone know why my computer would lock up (freeze) in stead of the miner having a problem? Running at an i13 and 1020/1500 on 280xs.


Any memory or heating issues you've ruled out?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Any memory or heating issues you've ruled out?


8gb of ram so no issue there..
One card gets to 90 but that's typical for the last few months.

Recently got a 4770k and z87 mobo.. did a reformat.. been having the problem for the last 2 days (since then)


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> 8gb of ram so no issue there..
> One card gets to 90 but that's typical for the last few months.
> 
> Recently got a 4770k and z87 mobo.. did a reformat.. been having the problem for the last 2 days (since then)


Which mobo is that?

So it only hangs while mining or also while doing other tasks?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Which mobo is that?
> 
> So it only hangs while mining or also while doing other tasks?


Picked up a gigabyte UD3H Z87. Only had it lock up during mining.. been gaming all day with a few stutters during ESO. Not sure if it's the game though. Only changed the cpu and mobo and it's stock.

Never had my P67 board or my other 2 rigs lock up.. died gpu.. crashed client yes.. but lock up is rare for me.

I turned my settings to 1020/1500 from 1100


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Picked up a gigabyte UD3H Z87. Only had it lock up during mining.. been gaming all day with a few stutters during ESO. Not sure if it's the game though. Only changed the cpu and mobo and it's stock.
> 
> Never had my P67 board or my other 2 rigs lock up.. died gpu.. crashed client yes.. but lock up is rare for me.
> 
> I turned my settings to 1020/1500 from 1100


You may have answered your own question. Does it also happen on stock settings?


----------



## dealio

wafflepool is goin to dump 6 million whitecoin worth 70 BTC tonight

http://wafflepool.com/stats .. last "hidden" coin


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> wafflepool is goin to dump 6 million whitecoin worth 70 BTC tonight
> 
> http://wafflepool.com/stats .. last "hidden" coin


Pretty dumb of wafflepool to do that if it is the case. I have mentioned this before, but that is not ANYWHERE close to 70 BTC worth of WC, there is not 70 BTC worth of buy orders at current prices, so they will have to drive the market WAY WAY down in order to clear that balance. By doing this they are not only crashing the WC market which can have bad implications on its own, but they are also going to have to sacrifice their customers profit because they are mining a coin with such little real volume on the exchanges. It will probably happen, but it is an idiotic move my the owner of the pool.

I am guessing it will hit sub 1000 if they do tonight though. Lets sit back and see


----------



## note235

hmm you guys think selling wc would be a good idea now?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> hmm you guys think selling wc would be a good idea now?


If the above information is correct, then yes definitely.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> hmm you guys think selling wc would be a good idea now?


Some will say yes, some will say no. The problem with this type of information is people make it up all of the time to drive down prices on coins they think will go up in value. You have to decide for yourself whether or not this is BS information, and honestly I wouldn't really trust anyone when it comes to Crypto, not even me, for tellling you when to buy and sell. People are in this for profits, there are no friends.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Some will say yes, some will say no. The problem with this type of information is people make it up all of the time to drive down prices on coins they think will go up in value. You have to decide for yourself whether or not this is BS information, and honestly I wouldn't really trust anyone when it comes to Crypto, not even me, for tellling you when to buy and sell. People are in this for profits, there are no friends.


best advice I've ever heard


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Some will say yes, some will say no. The problem with this type of information is people make it up all of the time to drive down prices on coins they think will go up in value. You have to decide for yourself whether or not this is BS information, and honestly I wouldn't really trust anyone when it comes to Crypto, not even me, for tellling you when to buy and sell. *People are in this for profits, there are no friends*.


THIS. Take any information or advice with a grain of salt and make sure you do your own research.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody have any comments on grid seed ASICs? I ordered a 400KH/s one for $200 in total.
Worse price / performance than R9 but should use way less power.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody have any comments on grid seed ASICs? I ordered a 400KH/s one for $200 in total.
> Worse price / performance than R9 but should use way less power.


Did they give you an estimated delivery date?


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody have any comments on grid seed ASICs? I ordered a 400KH/s one for $200 in total.
> Worse price / performance than R9 but should use way less power.


Gawminers has the gridseeds for 130.00 each (just the gridseed, no accessories other then a usb cable). They actually had them for 100.00 each the other day. At that price they make sense to get, at 200.00 I'm not so sure. Keep in mind the Blades are already out as well which do around 5600-5800kh and sell for around 1500.00.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> THIS. Take any information or advice with a grain of salt and make sure you do your own research.


Rubish. What is the meaning of having a comunity like the one here?? If it is only for personal/selfish reasons than we are no better than bitcointalk forums and this subforum should be canceled.

I have gotten more useful info here from ivanlabrie, DefJam, ... than anywhere else. Its why i am coming back to this subforum...because of selfless people giving useful advice.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Rubish. What is the meaning of having a comunity like the one here?? If it is only for personal/selfish reasons than we are no better than bitcointalk forums and this subforum should be canceled.
> 
> I have gotten more useful info here from ivanlabrie, DefJam, ... than anywhere else. Its why i am coming back to this subforum...because of selfless people giving useful advice.


Trading is a zero sum game. There are winners and losers. You can not expect people to give you a portion of their profits, it is just an unreasonable expectation. There are people who will, but it cannot be the norm. For every person who wins on a trade the other loses. If I tell you to trade into something, and we both profit, really all that happened is we teamed up and someone lost twice as hard. I don't intentionally mislead people, but it would be irresponsible of me to paint a picture that does not include the people who give bad advice so they can cash in.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys read this: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=170332.msg6301383#msg6301383
> 
> I refuse to buy or reccomend any kncminer product, or any products by people following their fraudulent and misleading business practices...


ugh wth...
I thought these guys were the only trustable guys what the hell...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Anything worth to mine on nVidia


----------



## chronicfx

Ivanlabrie loves nvidia for mining. Especially the 750ti. Ask in the bitcoin and crypto thread. The hot coins change very often so asking outside the thread may net you a "yesterdays coin" answer.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Ivanlabrie loves nvidia for mining. Especially the 750ti. Ask in the bitcoin and crypto thread. The hot coins change very often so asking outside the thread may net you a "yesterdays coin" answer.


Though this was the gpu thread...


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh my Lord, Blackcoin just popped hardcore.

From 55k to 38K in 10 minutes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody have any comments on grid seed ASICs? I ordered a 400KH/s one for $200 in total.
> Worse price / performance than R9 but should use way less power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ugh wth...
> I thought these guys were the only trustable guys what the hell...


WERE...big scammers now.
Gridseed is the only legit company left, but I'm not 100% sure I'd reccomend them over a 750 ti 2gb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Ivanlabrie loves nvidia for mining. Especially the 750ti. Ask in the bitcoin and crypto thread. The hot coins change very often so asking outside the thread may net you a "yesterdays coin" answer.


nicehash.com is up there mostly, and super easy, set it and forget kinda thing...but sometimes you can make more money mining individual coins or different algorithms. In my rig I mine darkcoin all day and hold while renting the rig at betarigs.com in the x11 listings for some extra spicy btc profits.
On the nvidia rigs I'm mining at nicehash and have a few failovers into yacoin pools, on the amd rigs I'm mostly mining vtc and holding but I'll switch to different rentals and/or algorithms next week (those are not mine, I manage them for two investors but they wanted straight vtc till now...yeah, I know xD).


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh my Lord, Blackcoin just popped hardcore.
> 
> From 55k to 38K in 10 minutes.


still 48K on bter


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh my Lord, Blackcoin just popped hardcore.
> 
> From 55k to 38K in 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still 48K on bter
Click to expand...

45k average price @ http://www.blackcoin.co/

frick tends to frock out for no reason all the time


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 45k average price @ http://www.blackcoin.co/
> 
> frick tends to frock out for no reason all the time


I see what you did there


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> frick tends to frock out for no reason all the time


It dumped, check the charts.

Dealio tends not to be able to deal with it all the time.










Anyhow, used that as an opening buy some cheap BC and now we're back at 50k.

Good start to the day.


----------



## dealio

for a few minutes... lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> for a few minutes... lol


Of course, that's usually what happens after a dump. These quick dips help make serious profit in the long run so I just wanted to let folks know so they could snatch some up cheap.

That's day trading for you.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh my Lord, Blackcoin just popped hardcore.
> 
> From 55k to 38K in 10 minutes.


He is not talking FUD. Look @mintpal 24 hr LOW.

Probably wondering if that 58 btc sell order @50K on mintpal was the cause. lolz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

A guy made an auto switch script for Myriad, it will automatically switch to the most profitable algorithm of the 5...You set your own speeds for each algorithm, so it'll in fact work with all cards









https://mega.co.nz/#!51d2VYjK!peLha7-9RGLVPrEbOgyw2uEi99y4c0abk7Q3ZXVdR2o

You need php, and the miners for each algo.

"Here, I included two miners in this folder and my default setup.
Had to change the shortcuts because they were not local paths
Make sure to change the .bat files to the pools/workers you use or you'll be mining for me

Start it with php run.php from command line or if php is not in your path, you can just make a batch file like:

@echo off
C:\PATH\TO\PHP\FOLDER\php.exe run.php
pause

"


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> A guy made an auto switch script for Myriad, it will automatically switch to the most profitable algorithm of the 5...You set your own speeds for each algorithm, so it'll in fact work with all cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!51d2VYjK!peLha7-9RGLVPrEbOgyw2uEi99y4c0abk7Q3ZXVdR2o
> 
> You need php, and the miners for each algo.
> 
> "Here, I included two miners in this folder and my default setup.
> Had to change the shortcuts because they were not local paths
> Make sure to change the .bat files to the pools/workers you use or you'll be mining for me
> 
> Start it with php run.php from command line or if php is not in your path, you can just make a batch file like:
> 
> @echo off
> C:\PATH\TO\PHP\FOLDER\php.exe run.php
> pause
> 
> "


Whats the outlook looking like for Myriad, I have a ton of it but was always wondering if it'd really take off


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Whats the outlook looking like for Myriad, I have a ton of it but was always wondering if it'd really take off


It's one of my favorite coins for longer term investment...I'm mainly mining and holding it on and off...it can also be really profitable to mine and dump.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Someone is sure trying to manipulate BC prices. Has not worked so well. mean price has been on a nice slope. going up almost by 10k sat each day. I bought back in at 22k and 25k sat. I could double my BTC right now, but would hate myself later.









It sickens me to think of how many BC cryptorush stole from me. I would have a nice stash if they didn't "lose them".


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Someone is sure trying to manipulate BC prices. Has not worked so well. mean price has been on a nice slope. going up almost by 10k sat each day. I bought back in at 22k and 25k sat. I could double my BTC right now, but would hate myself later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sickens me to think of how many BC cryptorush stole from me. I would have a nice stash if they didn't "lose them".


I am a BC believer. Still holding about 1/4 of my original stash from mining.

It is definitely a day traders coin dream. Seeing 10-20k dips is nothing now if you have been following the coin from day one. I, myself DO NOT day trade it don't have the..... to try it. Just holding out till next month and see if the news makes the coin rise further in price.

Like I said earlier though to people just trying to get in to make a quick buck. I believe if and when the price creeps back to around $0.32-$0.40 beware of a huge sell off. Just my opinion that people from last week, week and half ago that brought into it and became bag holders will cash out first chance they get.

I am a long term investor in it. I already made a little on it so for me it doesn't really matter the price. If it shoots up in about 6 months to a year then I will be really happy.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I am a BC believer. Still holding about 1/4 of my original stash from mining.
> 
> It is definitely a day traders coin dream. Seeing 10-20k dips is nothing now if you have been following the coin from day one. I, myself DO NOT day trade it don't have the..... to try it. Just holding out till next month and see if the news makes the coin rise further in price.
> 
> Like I said earlier though to people just trying to get in to make a quick buck. I believe if and when the price creeps back to around $0.32-$0.40 beware of a huge sell off. Just my opinion that people from last week, week and half ago that brought into it and became bag holders will cash out first chance they get.
> 
> I am a long term investor in it. I already made a little on it so for me it doesn't really matter the price. If it shoots up in about 6 months to a year then I will be really happy.


That's a very good point maybe ill use that opportunity to grab some BC i lost on craptorush. Coin is resilient that's for sure. I too will be buiying cheap and holding long term. We need a new car and moving money.


----------



## thrgk

Think POT is still good buy ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Think POT is still good buy ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It took a pretty big crash today. Currently at 1800 and counting.

Curious as to why. 4/20 was supposed to be it's big moment, but it's still got time.

I still haven't bought any, hasn't gone low enough for me.. Been riding the BC train for all my profits today.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Gawminers has the gridseeds for 130.00 each (just the gridseed, no accessories other then a usb cable). They actually had them for 100.00 each the other day. At that price they make sense to get, at 200.00 I'm not so sure. Keep in mind the Blades are already out as well which do around 5600-5800kh and sell for around 1500.00.


what are these blades?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> what are these blades?


http://hash-master.com/new-gridseed-blade-miner-asic-5-2mh-s-80-chip-scrypt-miner/


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> http://hash-master.com/new-gridseed-blade-miner-asic-5-2mh-s-80-chip-scrypt-miner/


Wow
Interesting. Might sell my 290s to get this and keep the rest on other algos


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> Wow
> Interesting. Might sell my 290s to get this and keep the rest on other algos


well, you need to calculate the ROI very carefully


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> well, you need to calculate the ROI very carefully


I completely agree with that. But the temp is getting hotter and by summer I think it'll be more difficult to keep the 290s running. The 270s fare better though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It took a pretty big crash today. Currently at 1800 and counting.
> 
> Curious as to why. 4/20 was supposed to be it's big moment, but it's still got time.
> 
> I still haven't bought any, hasn't gone low enough for me.. Been riding the BC train for all my profits today.


Cause pot has been around for long and people have huge bags since then...they saw a huge pump and dumped it to heck and back.
Why would we need a coin for a specific good, when you can use something like darkcoin to buy it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> Wow
> Interesting. Might sell my 290s to get this and keep the rest on other algos


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> I completely agree with that. But the temp is getting hotter and by summer I think it'll be more difficult to keep the 290s running. The 270s fare better though.


I'd sell the 290s and grab a gazillion gtx 750 ti 2gb cards...scrypt asics are not versatile enough and you can't guarantee getting an ROI at all.
Gridseeds are super cheap but I still wouldn't risk it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cause pot has been around for long and people have huge bags since then...they saw a huge pump and dumped it to heck and back.
> Why would we need a coin for a specific good, when you can use something like darkcoin to buy it?


They were more focused on a movement though. Getting bills pushed through, vending machines, mainstream promotion, etc.

Doesn't matter much to me though. I'm out of the long term game.

It's all about that short term thrill and chill from here on out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, definitely...that was my point, you're better off that way in general.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh my Lord, Blackcoin just popped hardcore.
> 
> From 55k to 38K in 10 minutes.


Oh wow must've missed it, at 48k on bter now.

Also what do you guys think of the asic for $200 with 1.2mh? Sounds decent to me, and with deliveries starting latest may 31 its close enough too.


----------



## Maian

Asiacoin getting added to Mintpal, and pumping hard on Poloniex right now (1100 to almost 2000 in 20 minutes).


----------



## thrgk

What are you holding for tomorrow/this week Frickfrock? I got in on POT but lost some, didnt expect it to drop on 4/20 but oh well. We expecting BC to jump or ? Id like to make some money this week!


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Asiacoin getting added to Mintpal, and pumping hard on Poloniex right now (1100 to almost 2000 in 20 minutes).


very nice!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What are you holding for tomorrow/this week Frickfrock? I got in on POT but lost some, didnt expect it to drop on 4/20 but oh well. We expecting BC to jump or ? Id like to make some money this week!


BC is always good. Get it on one of the dips like we did this morning.

But right now, I'm looking at Asiacoin for some quick cash. Haven't bought any, but I'll be researching it for the next few days.

It just went live on Mintpal a few minutes ago and it's getting some press. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> BC is always good. Get it on one of the dips like we did this morning.


I really need to study up on effective trading, it sounds like your strategies are working out well for you. Blackcoin looks like a great day trading coin though, with all it's ups and downs.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I really need to study up on effective trading, it sounds like your strategies are working out well for you. Blackcoin looks like a great day trading coin though, with all it's ups and downs.


Blackcoin is heaven sent for short term gains.

I mean my God, 38K to 50K in 20 minutes?

How can you not love that?


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh wow must've missed it, at 48k on bter now.
> 
> Also what do you guys think of the asic for $200 with 1.2mh? Sounds decent to me, and with deliveries starting latest may 31 its close enough too.


Haven't people learned their lesson with this sort of thing? Companies doing preorders will NEVER deliver the product as long as it is profitable to mine with. They only start shipping AFTER it is no longer profitable to mine with.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm waiting for another rise...
gotta resell my re-bought BC


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> BC is always good. Get it on one of the dips like we did this morning.
> 
> But right now, I'm looking at Asiacoin for some quick cash. Haven't bought any, but I'll be researching it for the next few days.
> 
> It just went live on Mintpal a few minutes ago and it's getting some press. We'll see how it plays out.


I wasn't too sure how high BC would go when it broke 50k so I didn't put a sell order. Given how steady the rise is, I'm wasn't surprised how quickly it returned.

There is 65 BTC support at 48k and 42 BTC at 50k, so looks like more games are being played.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh wow must've missed it, at 48k on bter now.
> 
> Also what do you guys think of the asic for $200 with 1.2mh? Sounds decent to me, and with deliveries starting latest may 31 its close enough too.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't people learned their lesson with this sort of thing? Companies doing preorders will NEVER deliver the product as long as it is profitable to mine with. They only start shipping AFTER it is no longer profitable to mine with.
Click to expand...

No like being profitable is out of the window for me, my desktop wont work properly (cant connect to the damn internet) so i cant mine on it, and im too poor myself to afford any new hardware. parents think i've already spent too much so thats a no go too.
either im going to end up with an ASIC so i can mine some lil coins and try to act like im profiting little by little or just stay out of this and instead save for custom straps for my watches.


----------



## frickfrock999

It's funny how everybody is waiting for the next Blackcoin, not realizing Blackcoin is the next Blackcoin.


----------



## thrgk

Hmm, let me know if you do Asiacoin, Ill watch BC as well

What price you think is good to jump in BC to? 38 or so? then pop up on a pump up?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh wow must've missed it, at 48k on bter now.
> 
> Also what do you guys think of the asic for $200 with 1.2mh? Sounds decent to me, and with deliveries starting latest may 31 its close enough too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No like being profitable is out of the window for me, my desktop wont work properly (cant connect to the damn internet) so i cant mine on it, and im too poor myself to afford any new hardware. parents think i've already spent too much so thats a no go too.
> either im going to end up with an ASIC so i can mine some lil coins and try to act like im profiting little by little or just stay out of this and instead save for custom straps for my watches.


Get a few 750 ti 2gb cards, or try to get ROI from the gear you have mining smartly...you're quite impulsive and are not listening to my advice in general.

Pre-orders are a big no-no in my book, and asic manufacturers are overcharging for a scrypt only device which might get invalidated in the near future (before you get your ROI) so I wouldn't reccomend getting any of them.


----------



## cam51037

Hmmm looking into some of these trading strategies and they don't look too difficult. Looking through the history on the trading price of some coins you can see where the strategies would have worked out well. I'll have to test them out with a few bits of a bitcoin today.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What are you holding for tomorrow/this week Frickfrock? I got in on POT but lost some, didnt expect it to drop on 4/20 but oh well. We expecting BC to jump or ? Id like to make some money this week!


In regards to POT losing value on 4/20, you need to consider what everyone else is thinking. EVERYBODY said it would rise on 4/20; so what happened? People bought it up a day before 4/20 making the price rise. Demand peaked before 4/20 so when today hit...... Nothing. Some people were one step ahead and bought a week before 4/20 and dumped into people yesterday because they knew demand would be high on 4/19. My steps for day trading are to think about what the 'average person' would try to do to profit with a coin, and then buy and sell one step before they do. People are sheep when it comes to crypto, almost everyone gets on the boards and asks other people what to do without thinking about it for themselves, so what you get is mass buys and sells all based on the opinion of one or two people.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What price you think is good to jump in BC to? 38 or so? then pop up on a pump up?


I'm buying in on any dip below 40K.

It keeps rising and staying steady because once people pump and dump those copycat clones, they always come back to BC.

Especially since the Dev Team and Community are supporting it full blast.










Heck, it just got added to Bittylicious 15 minutes ago.
http://www.cryptoarticles.com/crypto-news/2014/4/20/blackcoin-now-supported-on-bittylicious


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> In regards to POT losing value on 4/20, you need to consider what everyone else is thinking. EVERYBODY said it would rise on 4/20; so what happened? People bought it up a day before 4/20 making the price rise. Demand peaked before 4/20 so when today hit...... Nothing. Some people were one step ahead and bought a week before 4/20 and dumped into people yesterday because they knew demand would be high on 4/19. My steps for day trading are to think about what the 'average person' would try to do to profit with a coin, and then buy and sell one step before they do. People are sheep when it comes to crypto, almost everyone gets on the boards and asks other people what to do without thinking about it for themselves, so what you get is mass buys and sells all based on the opinion of one or two people.


haha so true. I am even thinking Whitecoin, it dropped nicely today, maybe snatch it up?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh wow must've missed it, at 48k on bter now.
> 
> Also what do you guys think of the asic for $200 with 1.2mh? Sounds decent to me, and with deliveries starting latest may 31 its close enough too.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No like being profitable is out of the window for me, my desktop wont work properly (cant connect to the damn internet) so i cant mine on it, and im too poor myself to afford any new hardware. parents think i've already spent too much so thats a no go too.
> either im going to end up with an ASIC so i can mine some lil coins and try to act like im profiting little by little or just stay out of this and instead save for custom straps for my watches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a few 750 ti 2gb cards, or try to get ROI from the gear you have mining smartly...you're quite impulsive and are not listening to my advice in general.
> 
> Pre-orders are a big no-no in my book, and asic manufacturers are overcharging for a scrypt only device which might get invalidated in the near future (before you get your ROI) so I wouldn't reccomend getting any of them.
Click to expand...

Okay okay fine fine
I'm going to live close to a microcenter for a month so i think i can get me some, i was def. going to get myself a h81 btc for lolz this might be a good addition too.
Just need to calculate some costs and whatnot. Also one question, why not 270/270X but 750Ti and and and how many is good enough for a nice ROI?
I'm thinking less than a month because if i cant make, say $300 worth of stuff in a month using 2 cards im staying away. I might be asking for too much but at this time and age of these cards its becoming more and more stupid for me to dump money into it... Especially when i can buy 1 BTC and share that among coins which i think to be valued high...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> haha so true. I am even thinking Whitecoin, it dropped nicely today, maybe snatch it up?


Whitecoin is a high risk coin, you gotta be the one that makes that call. Price is relatively low right now compared to what it *could* be pumped to, but is relatively high compared to what it could fall to. I anticipate a single pump on it, but this is backed by no information really. It is trying to do what BC does, I think it will succeed in the short term because everyone is buying into it. In the long term I do not think it has the dev support and can not compete with BC.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No like being profitable is out of the window for me, my desktop wont work properly (cant connect to the damn internet) so i cant mine on it, and im too poor myself to afford any new hardware. parents think i've already spent too much so thats a no go too.
> either im going to end up with an ASIC so i can mine some lil coins and try to act like im profiting little by little or just stay out of this and instead save for custom straps for my watches.


all your computer parts suck and don't work


----------



## frickfrock999

Whitecoin is definitely making moves though.

Did you see what they announced an hour ago?

http://whitecoin.co/press.html


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No like being profitable is out of the window for me, my desktop wont work properly (cant connect to the damn internet) so i cant mine on it, and im too poor myself to afford any new hardware. parents think i've already spent too much so thats a no go too.
> either im going to end up with an ASIC so i can mine some lil coins and try to act like im profiting little by little or just stay out of this and instead save for custom straps for my watches.
> 
> 
> 
> all your computer parts suck and don't work
Click to expand...

*your
but yes i noticed that a while ago, and im literally hating the day i spent money on buying a desktop.
Really wonder what i was on, it might be my stupidest purchase ever and i even ordered a sticker from china for my mac.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Whitecoin is definitely making moves though.
> 
> Did you see what they announced an hour ago?
> 
> http://whitecoin.co/press.html


Am I reading this correctly? A multipool.... multipool? Amazing


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Whitecoin is definitely making moves though.
> 
> Did you see what they announced an hour ago?
> 
> http://whitecoin.co/press.html


Yea that is why I mentioned it, you buying any?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea that is why I mentioned it, you buying any?


It looks tempting, that's for sure.

That competition gives it an interesting X-factor.









I'm filing that in the maybe column. Along with CAI, which has had some pretty healthy trading volume lately.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Whitecoin is definitely making moves though.
> 
> Did you see what they announced an hour ago?
> 
> http://whitecoin.co/press.html


Good thing I'm already mining it. Less than 4,000 blocks to go so there is still time. At current prices I get at least 0.014 BTC per Mh daily. A thought came to me, what if BC multipools are mining and selling WC? It's not too far fetched that they could be purposely dumping WC for their benefit


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It looks tempting, that's for sure.
> 
> That competition gives it an interesting X-factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm filing that in the maybe column. Along with CAI, which has had some pretty healthy trading volume lately.


A couple of thoughts on this:
1. BC has several multipools, not just the "official" large one.
2. Reading this WC press release, it sounds like the WC devs/promoters don't have the capabilities and/or inclination to develop their multipool(s) themselves. So, they're essentially copping out and outsourcing the logistics to general multipools that take the bait.
3. The WC press release frames the BC multipool as having immense influence over BC price. While the pool does provide positive pressure, it does not have anywhere near the financial influence to dictate market prices on a whim.
4. The WC press release presents a fallacious argument for the reasoning behind their competition: decentralization. While this is idealistically prudent, it is not realistically sound. As past experience and game theory demonstrates, market participants overwhelmingly flock to the most profitable/popular multipools, making them exponentially larger in the process. This leads to inherently centralized pools, as evidenced by wafflepool and middlecoin.
5. WC, like FAC, seem to be different just for the sake of being different. Not saying they won't succeed, but I don't view them anywhere near the league BC is in.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> A couple of thoughts on this:
> 1. BC has several multipools, not just the "official" large one.
> 2. Reading this WC press release, it sounds like the WC devs/promoters don't have the capabilities and/or inclination to develop their multipool(s) themselves. So, they're essentially copping out and outsourcing the logistics to general multipools that take the bait.
> 3. The WC press release frames the BC multipool as having immense influence over BC price. While the pool does provide positive pressure, it does not have anywhere near the financial influence to dictate market prices on a whim.
> 4. The WC press release presents a fallacious argument for the reasoning behind their competition: decentralization. While this is idealistically prudent, it is not realistically sound. As past experience and game theory demonstrates, market participants overwhelmingly flock to the most profitable/popular multipools, making them exponentially larger in the process. This leads to inherently centralized pools, as evidenced by wafflepool and middlecoin.
> 5. WC, like FAC, seem to be different just for the sake of being different. Not saying they won't succeed, but I don't view them anywhere near the league BC is in.


Where do you find all the news on these ALT coins anyway? Is there a website or?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It looks tempting, that's for sure.
> 
> That competition gives it an interesting X-factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm filing that in the maybe column. Along with CAI, which has had some pretty healthy trading volume lately.


Yo frick, got some insider info...hehe, yacoin might add some new features soon.
They already are working on improving the thread op and promoting their unique features more, but they might add a multipool of their own for people that can't mine high n factor coins profitably.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yo frick, got some insider info...hehe, yacoin might add some new features soon.
> They already are working on improving the thread op and promoting their unique features more, but they might add a multipool of their own for people that can't mine high n factor coins profitably.


Oooooooh, fancy pants.









Also, Noblecoin is getting added to Mintpal too!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oooooooh, fancy pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Noblecoin is getting added to Mintpal too!


adding Noblecoin? About freaking time lol.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> adding Noblecoin? About freaking time lol.


It IS about time. NBL is a good coin, have been hoping it would succeed for some time now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Fees me up from having to vote on mintpal every day lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Live!

https://www.mintpal.com/market/NOBL/BTC


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oooooooh, fancy pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Noblecoin is getting added to Mintpal too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> adding Noblecoin? About freaking time lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> It IS about time. NBL is a good coin, have been hoping it would succeed for some time now.


Be careful. Someone bought up 70 BTC of NOBL on polo recently in one bite. This was all done right before the huge gains it recently saw, so don't buy in too high or your chance of holding bags is going to be really high. Also soon after, NOBL was announced by Mintpal and Bittrex. Those aren't coincidences. Don't get greedy, the coin was trading at 20 sats only two days ago - the whales are unloading right now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Am I missing out on anything by not flashing my r9 280X's bios to something more power/heat friendly? I've gotten away just fine recently with the winter months, but now with the temperature rising outside I can't just open my windows like I could before.

I have a MSI r9 280x Gaming and a PowerCooler TurboDuo r9 280x.

I also have a Gigabyte windforce r9 280x and a dual fan XFX r9 290.

Bios changes for any of those beneficial? Heat is my biggest issue. These card suck terribly in the same system (compared to my SLI 780's)


----------



## ivanlabrie

I flash all 280x cards...and 7950s. Makes a HUGE difference, and some might seem like they are unlocked in MSI AB but the truth is they are not.
Take the XFX r9 280x cards for instance, you can change voltage in AB but the changes don't do squat, whereas a bios flash does lower temps and power draw noticeably.

Heads up guys: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=498662.0

NXTL, it's definitely worth a shot, really promising alt.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I flash all 280x cards...and 7950s. Makes a HUGE difference, and some might seem like they are unlocked in MSI AB but the truth is they are not.
> Take the XFX r9 280x cards for instance, you can change voltage in AB but the changes don't do squat, whereas a bios flash does lower temps and power draw noticeably.
> 
> Heads up guys: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=498662.0
> 
> NXTL, it's definitely worth a shot, really promising alt.


Do you have the TDBD cards? I could never get them to flash. It seems they are voltage locked.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Do you have the TDBD cards? I could never get them to flash. It seems they are voltage locked.


You have to do some rain dancing with the new twin frozr IV equipped gaming msi cards, never had a problem with the xfx 280x cards at the farm though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Do you have the TDBD cards? I could never get them to flash. It seems they are voltage locked.


I have no idea.


----------



## Maian

Flash your cards using VBE7. With that program, you import a BIOS that you get from GPU-z, and then you can change the voltage and default clocks. Try lowering your volts a little with that and flashing your cards secondary BIOS (don't all 280x's have dual BIOS?). I did it with my R9 270s, went from 1.215v, and having to rely on default 925/1400 clocks to not pass 85 degrees, to now at 1.125v with 1050/1500 clocks and not even hitting 80 degrees (which with the higher clocks results in more KH/s).

This method also assures a successful flash because it's really the exact same BIOS, with a different voltage input, so you don't have to worry about cross-brand BIOS compatibility or relying on a certain BIOS from your manufacturer.

The program works on 7-series and R9 series cards (maybe R7 too, but I don't have an R7-series card).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Works on r7 too...









Some cards are picky though, and will bsod if you change anything bios wise. (happened with xfx r9 270s and please, don't overvolt cards with super crappy sinks lol, killed a few benching)


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Good thing I'm already mining it. Less than 4,000 blocks to go so there is still time. At current prices I get at least 0.014 BTC per Mh daily. A thought came to me, what if BC multipools are mining and selling WC? It's not too far fetched that they could be purposely dumping WC for their benefit


The BC multipool is dumping it. Either that or there was an awfully big coincidence on MP last night. Every multipool was mining it, there was greater than 100 Gh/s on it by the time I quit mining it. I had several days of awesome luck with my pool, the first day it ran out, I ran. No sense in mining against that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Am I missing out on anything by not flashing my r9 280X's bios to something more power/heat friendly? I've gotten away just fine recently with the winter months, but now with the temperature rising outside I can't just open my windows like I could before.
> 
> I have a MSI r9 280x Gaming and a PowerCooler TurboDuo r9 280x.
> 
> I also have a Gigabyte windforce r9 280x and a dual fan XFX r9 290.
> 
> Bios changes for any of those beneficial? Heat is my biggest issue. These card suck terribly in the same system (compared to my SLI 780's)


If any of your cards are reference PCB, you can look into the Stilt bios. It plays with memory timings to get your memory to perform better at lower frequencies and shuts down parts of the core not needed for mining - lower heat and power draw. I do believe this makes the cards useless for gaming without a dual bios though.

For 290s: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg121827#msg121827
You may want to read through the thread, as a change in memory modules can render the bios useless - this is the case with my Tri-X cards. I have different Hynix chips than required.

For 280s:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq-2thWXh95FdENoRDlYN0ZlemFzNU1kaTJmampKSWc&usp=sharing#gid=0 I'm sure it's the same deal as above. The spreadsheet has little info though.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You have to do some rain dancing with the new twin frozr IV equipped gaming msi cards, never had a problem with the xfx 280x cards at the farm though.


You have the Black Edition xfx 280x? If so send me one of your modded bios. I tried one from some other site and the card didn't like it at all. Had to revert back to stock bios.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> You have the Black Edition xfx 280x? If so send me one of your modded bios. I tried one from some other site and the card didn't like it at all. Had to revert back to stock bios.


Linux, smos 1.3 with pm 1.3.2, so no go...sorry.

Plus, XFX cards tend to not be 100% equal, even with the same model and part no.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> The BC multipool is dumping it. Either that or there was an awfully big coincidence on MP last night. Every multipool was mining it, there was greater than 100 Gh/s on it by the time I quit mining it. I had several days of awesome luck with my pool, the first day it ran out, I ran. No sense in mining against that.
> If any of your cards are reference PCB, you can look into the Stilt bios. It plays with memory timings to get your memory to perform better at lower frequencies and shuts down parts of the core not needed for mining - lower heat and power draw. I do believe this makes the cards useless for gaming without a dual bios though.
> 
> For 290s: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg121827#msg121827
> You may want to read through the thread, as a change in memory modules can render the bios useless - this is the case with my Tri-X cards. I have different Hynix chips than required.
> 
> For 280s:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq-2thWXh95FdENoRDlYN0ZlemFzNU1kaTJmampKSWc&usp=sharing#gid=0 I'm sure it's the same deal as above. The spreadsheet has little info though.


I saw that before. Some dead links tho. At least for the TDBD cards.

faaaaawk is all I can say.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> The BC multipool is dumping it. Either that or there was an awfully big coincidence on MP last night. Every multipool was mining it, there was greater than 100 Gh/s on it by the time I quit mining it. I had several days of awesome luck with my pool, the first day it ran out, I ran. No sense in mining against that.
> If any of your cards are reference PCB, you can look into the Stilt bios. It plays with memory timings to get your memory to perform better at lower frequencies and shuts down parts of the core not needed for mining - lower heat and power draw. I do believe this makes the cards useless for gaming without a dual bios though.
> 
> For 290s: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg121827#msg121827
> You may want to read through the thread, as a change in memory modules can render the bios useless - this is the case with my Tri-X cards. I have different Hynix chips than required.
> 
> For 280s:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq-2thWXh95FdENoRDlYN0ZlemFzNU1kaTJmampKSWc&usp=sharing#gid=0 I'm sure it's the same deal as above. The spreadsheet has little info though.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that before. Some dead links tho. At least for the TDBD cards.
> 
> faaaaawk is all I can say.
Click to expand...

I actually have the a collection of his BIOSes, which card specifically are you looking for, I will take a look.

Edit to add: I have the 7970 and 280x, but no 290


----------



## thrgk

Hate to sell my POT I took a big loss on it. Think I should or hang in there? Bought at 2900

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hate to sell my POT I took a big loss on it. Think I should or hang in there? Bought at 2900
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Depending on your strategy. I usually do not sell on a stagnant market. When BC was tanking I had to take a loss, but I shorted the coin on the downswing and recouped all of my losses in two trades. As for the taking a loss on a bad trade, I would definitely use it as a learning experience. Always stay one step ahead of what the general public would think is 'clever trading'.

Edit: Just to elaborate a little on the 'strategy'. Some people are holders of coins and they make money by waiting for a coin to take off. Some people buy coins on upswings and sell on downswings; In general I think someone should not mix these strategies. Anyways, if you are trying to make money in trading, make a plan, stick to it and NEVER deviate and you should be fine.

I have a very 'day trader'ish strategy when it comes to coins. Low risk, constant returns. I will take a steady 2-5% over being destroyed by a couple 20% losses any day. two bad days in a row does nothing to me, two bad days to someone who goes all in and holds coins will ruin them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1, you bought at the end of a pump, exactly when novice traders or people who don't have a clue would buy. No offense intended, but it's the truth.

Sometimes it's better to do some more research and/or look at the charts to compare to the historical price before jumping into something like you did.
I'd say take the loss and learn from the mistake, or just hold onto them.

Bottomline: never risk more than 2-5% of your total capital in one trade.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1, you bought at the end of a pump, exactly when novice traders or people who don't have a clue would buy. No offense intended, but it's the truth.
> 
> Sometimes it's better to do some more research and/or look at the charts to compare to the historical price before jumping into something like you did.
> I'd say take the loss and learn from the mistake, or just hold onto them.
> 
> Bottomline: never risk more than 2-5% of your total capital in one trade.


None taken, I just was hoping for 4/20 it popped and thought below 3000 a good price, but i guess I will hold as not much else to buy


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Depending on your strategy. I usually do not sell on a stagnant market. When BC was tanking I had to take a loss, but I shorted the coin on the downswing and recouped all of my losses in two trades. As for the taking a loss on a bad trade, I would definitely use it as a learning experience. Always stay one step ahead of what the general public would think is 'clever trading'.
> 
> Edit: Just to elaborate a little on the 'strategy'. Some people are holders of coins and they make money by waiting for a coin to take off. Some people buy coins on upswings and sell on downswings; In general I think someone should not mix these strategies. Anyways, if you are trying to make money in trading, make a plan, stick to it and NEVER deviate and you should be fine.
> 
> I have a very 'day trader'ish strategy when it comes to coins. Low risk, constant returns. I will take a steady 2-5% over being destroyed by a couple 20% losses any day. two bad days in a row does nothing to me, two bad days to someone who goes all in and holds coins will ruin them.


Do you think then its a good time to buy WC, since its dropped so low? or AsiaCoin, as its new and people dumped on the pump? Other then the bittalk forum for specific coins, not sure where to get the coin specific news


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I actually have the a collection of his BIOSes, which card specifically are you looking for, I will take a look.
> 
> Edit to add: I have the 7970 and 280x, but no 290


Im looking for a modded bios on the XFX 280x TDBD.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Do you think then its a good time to buy WC, since its dropped so low? or AsiaCoin, as its new and people dumped on the pump? Other then the bittalk forum for specific coins, not sure where to get the coin specific news


A dump doesn't always mean it's a good time to buy in, it might never recover or go as high again, for ages and you get stuck or needing to cut loss if you do.
Look for other signals in the charts, if the dump is followed by a quick pump back to a higher price level than the bottom and it sort of stabilizes there, then that's the new price floor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Im looking for a modded bios on the XFX 280x TDBD.


What's the speed you get mining scrypt?
If you can get it to do 695-730 then it's fine...you won't get more than that, not even with a modded bios.


----------



## antonio8

Ok, so I am back with some BC news bit.

In case you all don't follow the thread but there is a new give away at the Multi Pool starting first Friday in May: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.21940 Post 21,952

Again I support BC but not the pool. But if you do or have or even thought about it, make sure you check out the link. They have given away quite a few good things like mobo's, 750ti.

I feel this is by far one of the best communities in crypto.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I actually have the a collection of his BIOSes, which card specifically are you looking for, I will take a look.
> 
> Edit to add: I have the 7970 and 280x, but no 290
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking for a modded bios on the XFX 280x TDBD.
Click to expand...

PM inbound with files.


----------



## frickfrock999

Zetacoin hype is building and building.

20 minutes left till that fateful moment.

I *REALLY* want to jump in right now, but it's such a huge risk.

Still... the price has gone down from 6700 to 6000 in the past hour.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> A dump doesn't always mean it's a good time to buy in, it might never recover or go as high again, for ages and you get stuck or needing to cut loss if you do.
> Look for other signals in the charts, if the dump is followed by a quick pump back to a higher price level than the bottom and it sort of stabilizes there, then that's the new price floor.
> What's the speed you get mining scrypt?
> If you can get it to do 695-730 then it's fine...you won't get more than that, not even with a modded bios.


Well hashing the stock OC clocks arent so good. 1080/1550/1.20v
Runs hot, hash drops and consumes to much wattage

Only when I drop it via TRIXX does it get up to 700khs 850/1500/1.14v

1.14v is the lowest you can get with these cards.

TRIXX is the only OC utility that will let you drop voltage. Afterburner is useless with these particular cards.

Would like to use PIMP but am stuck w/W8.1 for now so i can underclock the cards to run more efficiently.


----------



## barkinos98

I got 0.16 extra BTC i can spend, do i buy more BC or get back my VTC i wanted or just keep it on hand for coins i want to buy later on?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Ok, so I am back with some BC news bit.
> 
> In case you all don't follow the thread but there is a new give away at the Multi Pool starting first Friday in May: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.21940 Post 21,952
> 
> Again I support BC but not the pool. But if you do or have or even thought about it, make sure you check out the link. They have given away quite a few good things like mobo's, 750ti.
> 
> I feel this is by far one of the best communities in crypto.


Well might be a good time to buy before it surges cause of extra multipool activity.
Thx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Well hashing the stock OC clocks arent so good. 1080/1550/1.20v
> Runs hot, hash drops and consumes to much wattage
> 
> Only when I drop it via TRIXX does it get up to 700khs 850/1500/1.14v
> 
> 1.14v is the lowest you can get with these cards.
> 
> TRIXX is the only OC utility that will let you drop voltage. Afterburner is useless with these particular cards.
> 
> Would like to use PIMP but am stuck w/W8.1 for now so i can underclock the cards to run more efficiently.


Easy fix: get VBE7, mod your stock bios with the clocks and voltages that work and mine using PiMP at 700kh/s.
XFX cards suck lol, they are barely decent for mining and that's it.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Zetacoin hype is building and building.
> 
> 20 minutes left till that fateful moment.
> 
> I *REALLY* want to jump in right now, but it's such a huge risk.
> 
> Still... the price has gone down from 6700 to 6000 in the past hour.


You still day trading BC? I'm not sure what to get into POT took all my.money haha. Zet too risky for me

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> You still day trading BC? I'm not sure what to get into POT took all my.money haha. Zet too risky for me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Haha yeah, that's why I didn't buy Pot till it was crazy low.

I'm TRYING to trade BC. The sucker hasn't dipped once.

However, they did just announce you could buy gold with it.


















http://www.coaex.com/shop/coin-gold-bars/1-gram-blackcoin-gold-bars-igr-995-0-fine/


----------



## thrgk

Anything coming out with multipool news ? Or that I should hold for the week or just wait a bit

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> You still day trading BC? I'm not sure what to get into POT took all my.money haha. Zet too risky for me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, that's why I didn't buy Pot till it was crazy low.
> 
> I'm TRYING to trade BC. The sucker hasn't dipped once.
> 
> However, they did just announce you could buy gold with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coaex.com/shop/coin-gold-bars/1-gram-blackcoin-gold-bars-igr-995-0-fine/
Click to expand...

LOL LOL LOL
Its made in Istanbul, and I'm 100% sure I can find the dude which sells it and get a lil discount.
If not I'll just drive there and try to get a lil discount









Also high chance our jeweler knows this guy too... lol amazeballs


----------



## ivanlabrie

The multipool titan giveaway might pump the price a bit, along with the other news...we'll see.
Might be a good idea to buy in if it dips low enough.



Edit: Btw, any of you guys know of a site with better charts like the one bitcoinwisdom provides but for blackcoin?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anything coming out with multipool news ? Or that I should hold for the week or just wait a bit
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I'm probably going to stock up on FLT mid week. We're expecting a jump on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anything coming out with multipool news ? Or that I should hold for the week or just wait a bit
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to stock up on FLT mid week. We're expecting a jump on Saturday/Sunday.
Click to expand...

FLT? Didn't I hear that before? Made like 100% profit !!!! Guess I'll watch that. Let me know when you buy I'll be watching this thread . Meamtime if BC dipped I'd buy that . Any confidence in WC? People on bittalk forum for it said it might go.up a lot but might just be talk.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Yeah, I'm not seeing anything big coming out today.

WC just crashed from 1600 to 1000 this morning. Could be whales trying to push the value down or it could be a genuine downtrend in value.

And don't even get me started on Zeta.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hey frick, you fundamentalist...lol

No proper charts for bc? I can't work with this crap: https://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/pair/bc/btc/mintpal

cryptrader sucks too, poloniex has the best charts but not so good volume and I still don't like it with so limited settings.


----------



## antonio8

Another one if you want to check out. I am not saying that this will be the next BC or even close to it but since it looks like POW/POS is becoming the rage right now (thank Ultra Coin, even though it hasn't become what people was hoping for). Check out BitsStar Coin. It is mineable for 6 weekds. POS kicks in at day 21 or about 16 or 17 days from now.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=574652.0


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not seeing anything big coming out today.
> 
> WC just crashed from 1600 to 1000 this morning. Could be whales trying to push the value down or it could be a genuine downtrend in value.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Zeta.


true


----------



## antonio8

Me again.

Claymore just released v3.0 of his XPM gpu miner. Says 15-25% faster and now you can use it to SOLO mine. Awesome.

He does have a 10% fee. But it does work pretty good.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> Claymore just released v3.0 of his XPM gpu miner. Says 15-25% faster and now you can use it to SOLO mine. Awesome.
> 
> He does have a 10% fee. But it does work pretty good.


10% fee for solo too?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Another one if you want to check out. I am not saying that this will be the next BC or even close to it but since it looks like POW/POS is becoming the rage right now (thank Ultra Coin, even though it hasn't become what people was hoping for). Check out BitsStar Coin. It is mineable for 6 weekds. POS kicks in at day 21 or about 16 or 17 days from now.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=574652.0


3% premine is lame. Keep in mind there will be allot of POW/POS/POT copy cat coins trying bank on the success of others.Might be good for a mining pump and dump, but other than that no way to tell.

Way to many coins out these days guys. The crypto community is spread to thin, something has got to give, and I bet this summer we will see a massive culling.

So pump and dump all you like fellas but for god sake don't be a bag-holder unless its a stable bet. Doge for instance is a nice stable bet. Long term dev support Steady price fluctuation, and so on. Everything is a gamble but its all about minimizing it. I think everyone getting together on a select few coins and or merging of some coins would be a great strategy.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 10% fee for solo too?


Not sure about that yet. I forgot to put the wallet on my rig with the R9's so I am updating the wallet now.

Sorry

EDIT: I know you can turn the fee completely off but it does lose about 5% speed on the pool miner. Probably the same as it is says in the solo README. But I leave it on to support Claymore. He has been pretty good with this and the updates.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not seeing anything big coming out today.
> 
> WC just crashed from 1600 to 1000 this morning. Could be whales trying to push the value down or it could be a genuine downtrend in value.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Zeta.


I think the WC and AC crashes right now are just Multipools dumping coins on the market. They'll go back up, though it may be nearing a really good entry point to make some cash.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well might be a good time to buy before it surges cause of extra multipool activity.
> Thx!
> Easy fix: get VBE7, mod your stock bios with the clocks and voltages that work and mine using PiMP at 700kh/s.
> XFX cards suck lol, they are barely decent for mining and that's it.


Yeah i may have a go at later. I tried to do that before and lost two days productivity before i gave up. Seems like every mod i did bricked the card.


----------



## frickfrock999

The more I look at FLT, the more I realize what a great buy it is right now. Looks like the floor is at 1700 sats.

That multipool is going to add some serious buy pressure. The value of it is going to increase quite nicely.

Of course, they're only accepting50 miners MAX into the pool this week.

Still, profit is profit.


----------



## cam51037

Woah Potcoin is currently being pumped on Cryptsy. From 1600 to ~2100 in just a few minutes.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The more I look at FLT, the more I realize what a great buy it is right now. Looks like the floor is at 1700 sats.
> 
> That multipool is going to add some serious buy pressure. The value of it is going to increase quite nicely.
> 
> Of course, they're only accepting50 miners MAX into the pool this week.
> 
> Still, profit is profit.


just bought me some more of this thing








funny how i profited off this, and then spent my saving+profit to buy more for lower price but sure









also i'd love if bter had a log, i have no idea how much i spent on FLT for example.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> just bought me some more of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how i profited off this, and then spent my saving+profit to buy more for lower price but sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i'd love if bter had a log, i have no idea how much i spent on FLT for example.


They have a trade history....


----------



## Playapplepie

So what is everyone mining these days? I pulled out completely weeks ago.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> just bought me some more of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how i profited off this, and then spent my saving+profit to buy more for lower price but sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i'd love if bter had a log, i have no idea how much i spent on FLT for example.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a trade history....
Click to expand...

But a more detailed one would not be so bad...
Besides idk why but after a point it doesnt show old stuff...


----------



## Deaf Jam

Pictures of a KNC datacenter.



http://imgur.com/CcIhX


I don't think they are mining with only 5% of what they make.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Depending on your strategy. I usually do not sell on a stagnant market. When BC was tanking I had to take a loss, but I shorted the coin on the downswing and recouped all of my losses in two trades. As for the taking a loss on a bad trade, I would definitely use it as a learning experience. Always stay one step ahead of what the general public would think is 'clever trading'.
> 
> Edit: Just to elaborate a little on the 'strategy'. Some people are holders of coins and they make money by waiting for a coin to take off. Some people buy coins on upswings and sell on downswings; In general I think someone should not mix these strategies. Anyways, if you are trying to make money in trading, make a plan, stick to it and NEVER deviate and you should be fine.
> 
> I have a very 'day trader'ish strategy when it comes to coins. Low risk, constant returns. I will take a steady 2-5% over being destroyed by a couple 20% losses any day. two bad days in a row does nothing to me, two bad days to someone who goes all in and holds coins will ruin them.


How do you short cryptos? Shorting a stock works by borrowing stocks from a brokerage to sell and buy back at a lower price, pocketing the difference. Unless theres a site that lends cryptos to short then its not shorting.


----------



## barkinos98

yeah that looks a lot more than 5%
or someone has been purchasing so many asics its incredible and costs more than an average joe's house price...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> How do you short cryptos? Shorting a stock works by borrowing stocks from a brokerage to sell and buy back at a lower price, pocketing the difference. Unless theres a site that lends cryptos to short then its not shorting.


Yea I misused that term a bit there; It's not really shorting, but selling everything on a downswing, hitting the bottom with a buy and capturing the profit from the market stabilizing.

Thinking more about this, it would be pretty crazy if someone set up an exchange where you could buy forwards on cryptos. That could bring long term stability to prices.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So what is everyone mining these days? I pulled out completely weeks ago.


I haven't turned my 280s on in weeks because I don't know what to mine but I'm itching to get back in. The blackcoin multipool sounds like a good idea since BC seems to be all the rage now and clevermining is DOA. How much BC/mh are people making with blackcoin pool or are people just mostly day trading it?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> So what is everyone mining these days? I pulled out completely weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't turned my 280s on in weeks because I don't know what to mine but I'm itching to get back in. The blackcoin multipool sounds like a good idea since BC seems to be all the rage now and *clevermining is DOA*. How much BC/mh are people making with blackcoin pool or are people just mostly day trading it?
Click to expand...

What do you mean by this?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> How do you short cryptos? Shorting a stock works by borrowing stocks from a brokerage to sell and buy back at a lower price, pocketing the difference. Unless theres a site that lends cryptos to short then its not shorting.


btcjam works...








But you'd need to be sure to make more than the interest rate in that particular trade.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I haven't turned my 280s on in weeks because I don't know what to mine but I'm itching to get back in. The blackcoin multipool sounds like a good idea since BC seems to be all the rage now and *clevermining is DOA.* How much BC/mh are people making with blackcoin pool or are people just mostly day trading it?


I would say clevermining has been performing above par the last few days. http://poolpicker.eu/text.php


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I would say clevermining has been performing above par the last few days. http://poolpicker.eu/text.php


Except their reject rates are THROUGH THE ROOF compared to what they used to be. I had to stop mining there as i was getting over 35-50% rejects.

Hopefully blackcoinpool will work out better for me. I get 0 rejects from them so far.


----------



## frickfrock999

Fluttercoin dropped to 1563.

MOAR FLT FOR ME!


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is outrageous...look: http://www.immersion-cooling.com/publications/Analysis_of_Large-Scale_Bitcoin_Mining_Operations.pdf


----------



## frickfrock999

Cinni hype train is building, only 199 blocks left.










It already went up from 3200 to 3900 and it's now the most traded coin on Polo.

Fun fun! Wasn't thinking I'd make any quick money today.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What do you mean by this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I would say clevermining has been performing above par the last few days. http://poolpicker.eu/text.php


The last time I looked it wasn't doing so hot. I need more scrilla with these Cali electricity rates.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> The last time I looked it wasn't doing so hot. I need more scrilla with these Cali electricity rates.


what do you pay for power?


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> How do you short cryptos? Shorting a stock works by borrowing stocks from a brokerage to sell and buy back at a lower price, pocketing the difference. Unless theres a site that lends cryptos to short then its not shorting.


Their is only one that I know of and its only for BTC.

https://www.bitfinex.com/

Know a couple people that have used it but never tried it personally my self.


----------



## thrgk

FLT 1450 on Mintpal, time to snatch some up?


----------



## frickfrock999

*BUY SOME FREAKING BLACKCOIN NOW!*









Its at 40K right now. Snag some while you still can!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *BUY SOME FREAKING BLACKCOIN NOW!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its at 40K right now. Snag some while you still can!


bought and will sell at 50! hopefully hits 50 overnight and make 15%


----------



## ~kRon1k~

any opinions on ECC coin?

http://www.eccoin.cc/


----------



## DizZz

BC still dropping! Buybuybuy


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *BUY SOME FREAKING BLACKCOIN NOW!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its at 40K right now. Snag some while you still can!


you think investing 200$ worth bc is a good idea?


----------



## ivanlabrie

only if you can afford to lose them


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> you think investing 200$ worth bc is a good idea?


If you want. Just make sure it's not your rent money or anything.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> only if you can afford to lose them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> If you want. Just make sure it's not your rent money or anything.


i only bought 84.13703545 BC from 0.00042000 to be safe lets see how it goes


----------



## frickfrock999

It's going to pay off really quickly.

Just spoke to Soep in the IRC channel. The dev team is going to announce something in 24 hours.

Blackcoin's going to the moon.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's going to pay off really quickly.
> 
> Just spoke to Soep in the IRC channel. The dev team is going to announce something in 24 hours.
> 
> Blackcoin's going to the moon.


nice to hear
just augmented my position


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's going to pay off really quickly.
> 
> Just spoke to Soep in the IRC channel. The dev team is going to announce something in 24 hours.
> 
> Blackcoin's going to the moon.


I'm not huge on announcements of announcements... Usually it means nothing.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not huge on announcements of announcements... Usually it means nothing.


Maybe, could go either way.

But Soep's been pretty on point with his multipool announcements. And if there's another one about it on the way, could be interesting.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Maybe, could go either way.
> 
> But Soep's been pretty on point with his multipool announcements. And if there's another one about it on the way, could be interesting.


Been making some nice profit buying up stupid panic sellers coins. Ill be sure to remember them when i'm drinking champagne on my yacht.









Stockpiling this and Doge. FTW.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Tonight is the night of some bold trades.... Let's see if they pay off. Personally I think BC goes to 38000 tonight before it rebounds. We will see though. WC is looking interesting, I predict that will head up here after the next couple days.


----------



## incog

Is WC low at the moment and looking to go to the moon?

Tbh there's easy money to be made just knowing which coins are low right now, buying them and selling them off when the prices rise. You're also doing yourself a favor by sharing information about such coins since the more people who buy low, the bigger the bubble will be before it pops.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm gonna have to get some serious trades going...most of my positions are longer term, and I really need some quicker profits now


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Wow if this wall at 30010 pulls on BC... Crazyness.

Edit: And its gone.

I pulled my target at 28000.... I have no idea where this is going to land now... Teens look optimistic at this point.


----------



## Eggy88

Transferring 0.5 BTC to Mintpal, 0.25 on FLT and 0.25 on BC both have crashed like crazy, where will this stop?


----------



## thrgk

Man nothing is going my way I bought BC at 44 and I lost on it. Lost on POT over the weekend . Think if I get 51 on BC I will pull out on it. Was going to buy flt but cannot lose on bc also

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Man nothing is going my way I bought BC at 44 and I lost on it. Lost on POT over the weekend . Think if I get 51 on BC I will pull out on it. Was going to buy flt but cannot lose on bc also
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


And for this very reason I was mining LTC as I know its stable..

I started mining at FLT 2 days ago thankfully I was selling as I was mining.. Now I have 800 coins and there worth far less than I thought they would be.. Yes I made a small $1-2 on FLT over LTC, but now since there worth much less I am not making much more profit on FLT..

On top if that I needed to swtich to two different FLT pools and have to keep monitoring the price.. Cost of my time is more than $2...

Some people think I am crazy, but they dont realize how much time they are wasting


----------



## cam51037

Hmm Blackcoin just bounced back to the 45k area, that's nice to see. Looks like last night would have been a good time to invest at around 30k.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Timing is key here guys....if you see someone go "woah buy BC now", it means now. But usually doesn't work if the prediction is off.

Don't rely on hype or announcements, traders like you and me move the prices up or down and they are driven by greed or fear.
A psychologic analysis of the price action will be able to more or less predict future prices, and most often than not it's the majority of the traders that will lose.

Again, DON'T invest more than 2-5% of your TOTAL capital per trade, and don't invest if you can't afford to lose.
Do your own research, doing the lazy thing and relying on someone else's tips is not going to work more than a few lucky times.


----------



## thrgk

Yea luck and timing are a huge part. If BC would pop to 50k, Id bail and buy FLT like Frickfrock said, hoping for a pop


----------



## frickfrock999

I bought BC when it was at 40K last night so I'm not too affected by today's drop.

I wonder what's the reason behind it though.


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah this time i did bad








I bought FLT last night and seeing it this low today is hurting me...


----------



## frickfrock999

FLT is so cheap right now it's not even funny.

But I'm sticking with BC for the time being. It's been a pretty safe investment thus far and community support is always growing.

It's going to bounce back like it always does when the whales are done manipulating it.


----------



## incog

I've been doing the "catching a falling knife" thing that Digicidal posted. You set up a few trades between two coins that are strong and that you have, in my case blackcoin and bitcoin. So you offer to buy some BC for a lower than the actual price and you offer to sell some BC for higher than the actual price. Mintpal has that 24h thing that allows you to see how high and low it's been over the past 24h, so it's not a idea to look at that and make some estimates. You set up these trades and you come back a day later.

The gains are really small but they're there. You're just gaining small profit over the volatility of the coin. If you had more money then you'd make bigger profit, obviously, but I'm just doing this for fun and over the past few days I've had some success. Nothing big, I'm not even mining anymore, but it's there still. This is something I do for fun now. ^^

I might get into that FLT too.









Is FLT expected to go to the moon like BC did? If so it might be worth buying a LOT. However, when the coin starts exploding, I advise people not to sell 100% at once.

^Or you just might cry out of regret.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I bought BC when it was at 40K last night so I'm not too affected by today's drop.
> 
> I wonder what's the reason behind it though.


Price action...people's fear makes it go down. In the case of BC, whales will never stop playing with it lol
Same as other coins with huge concentrations of coins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> FLT is so cheap right now it's not even funny.
> 
> But I'm sticking with BC for the time being. It's been a pretty safe investment thus far and community support is always growing.
> 
> It's going to bounce back like it always does when the whales are done manipulating it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I've been doing the "catching a falling knife" thing that Digicidal posted. You set up a few trades between two coins that are strong and that you have, in my case blackcoin and bitcoin. So you offer to buy some BC for a lower than the actual price and you offer to sell some BC for higher than the actual price. Mintpal has that 24h thing that allows you to see how high and low it's been over the past 24h, so it's not a idea to look at that and make some estimates. You set up these trades and you come back a day later.
> 
> The gains are really small but they're there. You're just gaining small profit over the volatility of the coin. If you had more money then you'd make bigger profit, obviously, but I'm just doing this for fun and over the past few days I've had some success. Nothing big, I'm not even mining anymore, but it's there still. This is something I do for fun now. ^^
> 
> I might get into that FLT too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is FLT expected to go to the moon like BC did? If so it might be worth buying a LOT. However, when the coin starts exploding, I advise people not to sell 100% at once.
> 
> ^Or you just might cry out of regret.


That tends to work but it's a bit random...you need more "reasons" to buy or sell at any given point in time.
Hence, I repeat: learn about daytrading.

Technical analysis is king here, forget about fundamentals when all the devs are liars and scammers (or at least most of them are).

EDIT: guys, has anyone used cryptsy recently?
Was wondering if the latest issues were resolved or not...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Primegpu v1.04 is out!

30% speedup, and new optimized versions for 7950 and 290 are out too.

I'm gonna test it on my 280x pair and see how it goes...already have two licenses, so yeah. 25xpm per license, and soon a pool miner version will come out (probably for beeeeer or others...to get some hash away from ypool which has 50% atm)


----------



## frickfrock999

This is going to be a fun day.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I've been doing the "catching a falling knife" thing that Digicidal posted. You set up a few trades between two coins that are strong and that you have, in my case blackcoin and bitcoin. So you offer to buy some BC for a lower than the actual price and you offer to sell some BC for higher than the actual price. Mintpal has that 24h thing that allows you to see how high and low it's been over the past 24h, so it's not a idea to look at that and make some estimates. You set up these trades and you come back a day later.
> 
> The gains are really small but they're there. You're just gaining small profit over the volatility of the coin. If you had more money then you'd make bigger profit, obviously, but I'm just doing this for fun and over the past few days I've had some success. Nothing big, I'm not even mining anymore, but it's there still. This is something I do for fun now. ^^
> 
> I might get into that FLT too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is FLT expected to go to the moon like BC did? If so it might be worth buying a LOT. However, when the coin starts exploding, I advise people not to sell 100% at once.
> 
> ^Or you just might cry out of regret.


I did this with KarmaCoin when it first came out. Set buys at 2 and sells at 4, spun the coins around the exchange 4 or 5 times and made a hefty profit off it. When using this strategy it is easier but more risky to use coins with little value. My returns were 99% on every spin.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I've been doing the "catching a falling knife" thing that Digicidal posted. You set up a few trades between two coins that are strong and that you have, in my case blackcoin and bitcoin. So you offer to buy some BC for a lower than the actual price and you offer to sell some BC for higher than the actual price. Mintpal has that 24h thing that allows you to see how high and low it's been over the past 24h, so it's not a idea to look at that and make some estimates. You set up these trades and you come back a day later.
> 
> The gains are really small but they're there. You're just gaining small profit over the volatility of the coin. If you had more money then you'd make bigger profit, obviously, but I'm just doing this for fun and over the past few days I've had some success. Nothing big, I'm not even mining anymore, but it's there still. This is something I do for fun now. ^^
> 
> I might get into that FLT too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is FLT expected to go to the moon like BC did? If so it might be worth buying a LOT. However, when the coin starts exploding, I advise people not to sell 100% at once.
> 
> ^Or you just might cry out of regret.


Mind pointing me to that poste digicidal made? Couldnt find anything searching.


----------



## ccRicers

Damn, Scryptominers pools got compromised and some coins were stolen. I was mining WC over there but I don't know if my coins were lost.

I decided to chill on the trading a couple days ago and just hold and sell high.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I've been doing the "catching a falling knife" thing that Digicidal posted. You set up a few trades between two coins that are strong and that you have, in my case blackcoin and bitcoin. So you offer to buy some BC for a lower than the actual price and you offer to sell some BC for higher than the actual price. Mintpal has that 24h thing that allows you to see how high and low it's been over the past 24h, so it's not a idea to look at that and make some estimates. You set up these trades and you come back a day later.
> 
> The gains are really small but they're there. You're just gaining small profit over the volatility of the coin. If you had more money then you'd make bigger profit, obviously, but I'm just doing this for fun and over the past few days I've had some success. Nothing big, I'm not even mining anymore, but it's there still. This is something I do for fun now. ^^
> 
> I might get into that FLT too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is FLT expected to go to the moon like BC did? If so it might be worth buying a LOT. However, when the coin starts exploding, I advise people not to sell 100% at once.
> 
> ^Or you just might cry out of regret.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind pointing me to that poste digicidal made? Couldnt find anything searching.
Click to expand...

Not sure where it is either actually. I thought it might be the first post of this thread but it wasn't:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470855/cryptocurrency-traders-club

Perhaps you should PM digicidal himself? It's either in that thread or this one. I think it's this one.

E: Scratch that, here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1470855/cryptocurrency-traders-club/80#post_21902719


----------



## Bluemustang

Thanks


----------



## dmfree88

few pumpers waiting for bc to "bottom out".. Im excited to see how big the next pump is


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Damn, Scryptominers pools got compromised and some coins were stolen. I was mining WC over there but I don't know if my coins were lost.
> 
> I decided to chill on the trading a couple days ago and just hold and sell high.


Some updates on this, a few other pools got hacked as well. Since the launch of Dafuqcoin there have been problems.... its client program has a trojan that's been stealing coins from other pools. All I know is many Whitecoins have been lost.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=575281.340
Quote:


> Be careful with this coin. This coin is a trojan coin.
> 
> 193.138.222.9 is one of the exploiters address.
> 
> Now it's interesting as one of the devs sent me an msg asking to setup a pool which is clearly deceptive.


This IP address was traced source of pool attacks for some other coins.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

If i wanted to put my wallets or coins I should say in cold storage all I have to do is drag the wallet.dat into a usb drive correct?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> If i wanted to put my wallets or coins I should say in cold storage all I have to do is drag the wallet.dat into a usb drive correct?


Make sure you have it backed up on several USB drives and keep them in a secure location. USB drives are not that stable IMO.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Make sure you have it backed up on several USB drives and keep them in a secure location. USB drives are not that stable IMO.


I was referring to the basic principle. As in all i need is the wallet.dat file correct? Nothing else? and will it be able to be used with future revisions of wallets, and computers i may have in a year?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> If i wanted to put my wallets or coins I should say in cold storage all I have to do is drag the wallet.dat into a usb drive correct?


Yes, I wiped out the drive I had my wallet on by mistake and was able rebuild the wallet on another pc with a backup of the wallet.dat I had offline.

my vast fortune was saved









if you send a lot of funds from your wallet you should back up the dat file periodically otherwise you may loose coins(change) if you overrun key cache.


----------



## DizZz

Not a good day for cryptos...


----------



## frickfrock999

Holy crap. Remember that big Blackcoin announcement that Soep said was coming today?

Well it just dropped...

This is the *FIRST TIME* in cryptocurrency history that any coin has done this. 

And now, BC's price is already starting to come back!


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I was referring to the basic principle. As in all i need is the wallet.dat file correct? Nothing else? and will it be able to be used with future revisions of wallets, and computers i may have in a year?


Correct me if I am wrong here, but you need the Priv Key as well. It should be contained in the dat file, but as a safety, I keep my priv keys stored separately as a backup.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Holy crap. Remember that big announcement that Soep said was coming today?
> 
> Well it just dropped...
> 
> This is the *FIRST TIME* in cryptocurrency history that any coin has done this.
> 
> And now, BC's price is already starting to come back


awesome, hope it blows to 80!!! What price u selling at?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> awesome, hope it blows to 80!!! What price u selling at?


Not sure yet. The news just went live in the middle of the night so it probably isn't getting maximum exposure yet. I may wait till the morning for the rest of news outlets to pick it up.

Still, it's comforting to see BC jump from 38K to 42k in 15 minutes.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Not sure yet. The news just went live in the middle of the night so it probably isn't getting maximum exposure yet. I may wait till the morning for the rest of news outlets to pick it up.
> 
> Still, it's comforting to see BC jump from 38K to 42k in 15 minutes.


Yea true, are you still going to buy FLT ?


----------



## cam51037

Hmm, for some reason I thought I saw Blackcoin at 158k satoshis on Cryptsy just a minute ago... I guess my eyes were just playing tricks on me. Hopefully one day we'll see 158k per coin though!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea true, are you still going to buy FLT ?


Yeah, looks like we hit the floor at 1200.

I'm also looking into Caishen. They've actually got some innovation backing them and multiple sources of revenue to help the coin grow. Thank God some developers are trying to do something new.









Oh, and the fact the team actually got their game approved in the Apple/Google Play store today was a huge plus. It shot them up from 57K to 81K in no time.

I'll be keeping an eye on both.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea true, are you still going to buy FLT ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks like we hit the floor at 1200.
> 
> I'm also looking into Caishen. They've actually got some innovation backing them and multiple sources of revenue to help the coin grow. Thank God some developers are trying to do something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the fact the team actually got their game approved in the Apple/Google Play store today was a huge plus. It shot them up from 57K to 81K in no time.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on both.
Click to expand...

when you buy flt you put all your coins in or just a certain percentage to play another coin at the same time? I got so little I put it all in but maybe that's not the best way . Hopefully bc goes up in the morning

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

When I was starting out, I put all my coins into something because I didn't really have much to lose.

It's generally not a good idea to put all your eggs in one basket though. Something could go wrong and you're left in the lurch.

BC will bounce back though, especially with all the good press and buzz it's going to get from this announcement.

It might take a bit, but it will bounce back.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> few pumpers waiting for bc to "bottom out".. Im excited to see how big the next pump is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Not sure yet. The news just went live in the middle of the night so it probably isn't getting maximum exposure yet. I may wait till the morning for the rest of news outlets to pick it up.
> 
> Still, it's comforting to see BC jump from 38K to 42k in 15 minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> When I was starting out, I put all my coins into something because I didn't really have much to lose.
> 
> It's generally not a good idea to put all your eggs in one basket though. Something could go wrong and you're left in the lurch.
> 
> BC will bounce back though, especially with all the good press and buzz it's going to get from this announcement.
> 
> It might take a bit, but it will bounce back.


And I finally found a good entry point...calculated to buy in at 0.00041 after finding a reversal (fractal) pattern higher than the previous one, showing an uptrend forming.
Decided to wait for confirmation if the price hit over the high point at the top of the reversal and it did!









Now waiting to see the new low after my bid got filled, that can help me estimate how far up it'll go before rebounding lower again.
It may even break the trend there and keep going on up, so I'm selling part of my stash at that 'guaranteed' new high.

Enough trading tips for the night...


----------



## frickfrock999

I refuse to be your guinea pig.

You evil pigeon mastermind.


----------



## ivanlabrie

mwahahaha!

Just read stuff about price action and basic candlestick patterns...this strategy is just that.
Yields 2.5-5% gains pretty consistently with a market such as this, hope BC keeps it up.

Your fundamentals coincided nicely with my technical analysis btw









(edit keep in mind I've been scanning coins to find an entry for at least 6 hours)


----------



## DizZz

I've always wondered, how do you (ivan and frick mostly) have so much time to research and analyze coins?


----------



## antonio8

@Ivan

Here is some results for Claymore's solo miner. The blue is a R9 280X and the gold is a R9 270. I left the fee at 10% for whatever I find. Claymore has been pretty awesome at updating it.

EDIT: After a full day of mining with 2 7850's on YPool I got 5 XPM


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> When I was starting out, I put all my coins into something because I didn't really have much to lose.
> 
> It's generally not a good idea to put all your eggs in one basket though. Something could go wrong and you're left in the lurch.
> 
> BC will bounce back though, especially with all the good press and buzz it's going to get from this announcement.
> 
> It might take a bit, but it will bounce back.


I hope it bounces back, for the last 3 days even just by holding coins i've lost a technical of 0.1... (had i sold like on friday i'd have more money)
But im keeping in the hopes of it bouncing back, I dont want this to end up like my stock exchange days


----------



## ozzy1925

meeh







sold my BC from 0.00040597 and 0.00040000


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I've always wondered, how do you (ivan and frick mostly) have so much time to research and analyze coins?


I mostly focus on charts, I work and in my spare time I work on crypto related stuff...not doing it for free, managing rigs and doing trading stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> @Ivan
> 
> Here is some results for Claymore's solo miner. The blue is a R9 280X and the gold is a R9 270. I left the fee at 10% for whatever I find. Claymore has been pretty awesome at updating it.
> 
> EDIT: After a full day of mining with 2 7850's on YPool I got 5 XPM


Nice! It's not bad at all, specially with primecoin's current trend, and new strong support area around 0.00185-0.00195 btc.
I'll post some 750 ti results soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> meeh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sold my BC from 0.00040597 and 0.00040000


I bought in at 0.00041 after confirming price was going up some more, sold some at 0.00042658 and then bought back in waiting for a higher price swing that didn't happen. Was about to cut losses but my stop never triggered (was at 0.00038850), then I noticed price was rebounding slightly and went to bed. I'll have to keep the BC for now, should have cashed out where my strategy pointed at but wanted moar







dumb me


----------



## cam51037

So, have you guys noticed that this thread is now on the front page carousel?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I've always wondered, how do you (ivan and frick mostly) have so much time to research and analyze coins?


Because time is money, honey.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So, have you guys noticed that this thread is now on the front page carousel?


Oh yeah! About time


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So, have you guys noticed that this thread is now on the front page carousel?


I noticed that on the mobile site (in I'm using it now)


----------



## sonarctica

I wish i knew how to set up mining :S

Last time i tried i ended up with a mining hijacker that was hidden in a false java update that mined my pc for others. (Had to reinstall windows to get rid of it)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I wish i knew how to set up mining :S
> 
> Last time i tried i ended up with a mining hijacker that was hidden in a false java update that mined my pc for others. (Had to reinstall windows to get rid of it)


How the heck did that happen!?

It's fairly easy once you get the hang of it, problem is knowing WHAT to mine and when to sell or not.

Welcome


----------



## JMattes

Need a recommendation on a blackcoin mining pool.

Anyone know a good one? The one I used a few months back isnt around..


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Need a recommendation on a blackcoin mining pool.
> 
> Anyone know a good one? The one I used a few months back isnt around..


Here is the official one

http://blackcoinpool.com/


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Here is the official one
> 
> http://blackcoinpool.com/


THanks for the quick response. I just looking for a pool so I can store the coins there for a period of 24 hours before sending it to an exchange and trading for another coin like BTC..

I dont think I should make mine right to the my exchange address..

Guess I need to stop being lazy and get a wallet..


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Need a recommendation on a blackcoin mining pool.
> 
> Anyone know a good one? The one I used a few months back isnt around..
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the official one
> 
> http://blackcoinpool.com/
Click to expand...

Oh man i need to try to get my mining straight again...
Some extra bc would help so much


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Need a recommendation on a blackcoin mining pool.
> 
> Anyone know a good one? The one I used a few months back isnt around..


Mine at nicehash and betarigs.com and buy blackcoin with the proceeds on dips.
You'll get more coins that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> THanks for the quick response. I just looking for a pool so I can store the coins there for a period of 24 hours before sending it to an exchange and trading for another coin like BTC..
> 
> I dont think I should make mine right to the my exchange address..
> 
> Guess I need to stop being lazy and get a wallet..


Stop being lazy, by all means, it's for your own good. You're a sitting duck for scammers if you don't get one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh man i need to try to get my mining straight again...
> Some extra bc would help so much


Only if it goes up again


----------



## JMattes

Hmm.. Seems like BC only has a 32bit Windows Wallet..

I dont have Linux or any 32bits.. What do I do for a wallet??


----------



## barkinos98

No man even if it does not no problem








I see these coins as properties like cars or houses or lands etc, so i wouldnt get them converted to money unless i needed that money.

I'll be honest i have no trust in this whole xxCoin thing to become the new world currency and i have no idea how i make "money" from it (by mining at least) or who is backing this up and how come this is something solid etc etc etc, so i do not use and prefer to use this as any sort of currency unless I have to, ie it becoming the real currency of countries.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How the heck did that happen!?
> 
> It's fairly easy once you get the hang of it, problem is knowing WHAT to mine and when to sell or not.
> 
> Welcome


Yep, my problem is what to mine, where to mine, what program to use.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No man even if it does not no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see these coins as properties like cars or houses or lands etc, so i wouldnt get them converted to money unless i needed that money.
> 
> I'll be honest i have no trust in this whole xxCoin thing to become the new world currency and i have no idea how i make "money" from it (by mining at least) or who is backing this up and how come this is something solid etc etc etc, so i do not use and prefer to use this as any sort of currency unless I have to, ie it becoming the real currency of countries.


You must realize though.Real money is involved in this.

I am holding only a few coins that I think might have potential in the long run. The rest I am just converting to BTC and cashing out some of that whenever I need some extra cash.

So far it is working for me.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> You must realize though.Real money is involved in this.
> 
> I am holding only a few coins that I think might have potential in the long run. The rest I am just converting to BTC and cashing out some of that whenever I need some extra cash.
> 
> So far it is working for me.


I was doing the same.. I havent been at it long nor have a huge array of gpus mining for me, but with what little I have I was able to cash out $750 and I have another 10 LTC and $30 in BTC that I will cash out once I feel the market has improved or when I need the cash..

Then I have a stash of 50 LTC that I was holding as an "Investment" in the hope that one day it went main stream or had some great press for a brief moment and became worth like $50 a coin.. then I would cash out.. The 50 coins are just the in case it gets big... with no real worry if they become worth nothing.. They represent a gamble that one would make at a casino or something.. Mind you its worth more than what I gamble at a casino but you get what I mean..

Now what do I do for Blackcoins on a 64bit Windows...Anyone?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No man even if it does not no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see these coins as properties like cars or houses or lands etc, so i wouldnt get them converted to money unless i needed that money.
> 
> I'll be honest i have no trust in this whole xxCoin thing to become the new world currency and i have no idea how i make "money" from it (by mining at least) or who is backing this up and how come this is something solid etc etc etc, so i do not use and prefer to use this as any sort of currency unless I have to, ie it becoming the real currency of countries.
> 
> 
> 
> You must realize though.Real money is involved in this.
> 
> I am holding only a few coins that I think might have potential in the long run. The rest I am just converting to BTC and cashing out some of that whenever I need some extra cash.
> 
> So far it is working for me.
Click to expand...

I've never involved my real money in this tbh, and all i got is 0.35BTC in total so it does not matter too much as well.
I just get coins, trade them up, and it adds up to one btc wallet which totals to 0.35BTC at the moment. i dont plan on putting money into buying coins, but maybe i might get my own machine to make those coins if and only if i learn 100% for sure im making these stuffs legitly. for all we know we could be a part of this huge distributed computing for god's sake...


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Now what do I do for Blackcoins on a 64bit Windows...Anyone?


Just use the 32-bit wallet. It's not a big deal.


----------



## WLL77

the 32 bit wallet works fine (for me) in windows 7 (64 bit)


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I've never involved my real money in this tbh, and all i got is 0.35BTC in total so it does not matter too much as well.
> I just get coins, trade them up, and it adds up to one btc wallet which totals to 0.35BTC at the moment. i dont plan on putting money into buying coins, but maybe i might get my own machine to make those coins if and only if i learn 100% for sure im making these stuffs legitly. for all we know we could be a part of this huge distributed computing for god's sake...


Yeah that is what I meant. I don't use real money to buy coins. But get real money from cashing them out.

Win.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Are scrypt Cryptos in a downward trend right now? First there were the multipools (still an issue probably) and now scrypt miner units are coming out. Scared that I won't make back my original investment of my miner rig i put together a couple months ago


----------



## sonarctica

CAn you guys tell me which mining pool or what they are called i should mine from? And what programs to use and where to get them?

And which of them (lite, bit doge) is the most profitable to use?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> CAn you guys tell me which mining pool or what they are called i should mine from? And what programs to use and where to get them?
> 
> And which of them (lite, bit doge) is the most profitable to use?


The pool and program are solely dependent on the Coin you want to mine. Which coin is the best to be mining changes hourly and is never guaranteed. Two says ago I was mining FLT and now it tanked and I need to go to another coin.. I am looking at BC, but that was down too and only rebounded this morning. By the time I have enough to sell for a few bucks it could be down again.. You never know so its hard to say.

Both FLT and BC are Scrypt coins and use a basic CGminer program for AMD cards.. If you have Nvidia cards its a whole other beast and its probably Cudaminer..

If your really asking these kinds of questions your already over your head and havent reviewed the basics.

As for multipool I am not worried.. Yes they have destroyed a few coins as they dump the coins the pool was mining into the market and tank value.. No bueno..
I still havent heard too much about the new Asics or whatever they are, but yes if they hold true it will tremendously hurt the profit of scrypt coins if you mining with a gpu..
It could also make the value of some of the popular coins worth more as the difficulty went up and simple gpu miners now cant get them.. Like BTC.. who knows..

If youve been mining for the last few months and not mining stupid coins that were worth nothing.. you should of hit the break even point.. If you only started today.. well you may want to rethink it.. but there are tons of other coins that are not scrypt that could be mined for some sort of profit..


----------



## frickfrock999

*72 hours left...
*


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *72 hours left...
> *


72 hours till what????

Should we be hording FLT coins and I dont know it?


----------



## frickfrock999

Hot steamy multipool action.

Raw and uncensored.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I've never involved my real money in this tbh, and all i got is 0.35BTC in total so it does not matter too much as well.
> I just get coins, trade them up, and it adds up to one btc wallet which totals to 0.35BTC at the moment. i dont plan on putting money into buying coins, but maybe i might get my own machine to make those coins if and only if i learn 100% for sure im making these stuffs legitly. for all we know we could be a part of this huge distributed computing for god's sake...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is what I meant. I don't use real money to buy coins. But get real money from cashing them out.
> 
> Win.
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *72 hours left...
> *


Waiting with 9k of them for sky high stacks man...

*M.O.E.*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> CAn you guys tell me which mining pool or what they are called i should mine from? And what programs to use and where to get them?
> 
> And which of them (lite, bit doge) is the most profitable to use?


Get sgminer if using amd, or cudaminer if using nvidia, then mine scrypt coins at nicehash.com to get BTC with a backup pointed at wafflepool.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *72 hours left...
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Hot steamy multipool action.
> 
> Raw and uncensored.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting with 9k of them for sky high stacks man...
> 
> *M.O.E.*


Might be a good time to buy in, been looking hard at it over at mintpal. (which btw is becoming my favorite exchange atm xD)


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get sgminer if using amd, or cudaminer if using nvidia, then mine scrypt coins at nicehash.com to get BTC with a backup pointed at wafflepool.com
> 
> Might be a good time to buy in, been looking hard at it over at mintpal. (which btw is becoming my favorite exchange atm xD)


Decided to try this pool and saw it requires sgminer. As i've been using cgminer i downloaded sgminer and copied over the config id use in cgminer and, while its working its only giving me around 680kh where id be getting 780 in cgminer.

Any different settings to use in sgminer?


----------



## incog

Decided to gamble on FLT, whatever it is.


----------



## ccRicers

I have seen the BC prices ebb and flow between the upper 30k's and lower 40's in the past 2 days. How to best play these trends to make some small gains? I tried setting a sale at 44.1k but I guess that was aiming too high. Guess best the sell price right now is just below 41k but how long can prices remain steady?

Intraday trading makes me edgy sometimes, whales can just put up and remove big walls without warning.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Decided to try this pool and saw it requires sgminer. As i've been using cgminer i downloaded sgminer and copied over the config id use in cgminer and, while its working its only giving me around 680kh where id be getting 780 in cgminer.
> 
> Any different settings to use in sgminer?


My cards work better in sgminer. I use it most of the time. Same as cgminer, however the -scrypt is not needed in the conf/bat files.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Decided to try this pool and saw it requires sgminer. As i've been using cgminer i downloaded sgminer and copied over the config id use in cgminer and, while its working its only giving me around 680kh where id be getting 780 in cgminer.
> 
> Any different settings to use in sgminer?


Try tc 8193 and g 2, xintensity 4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have seen the BC prices ebb and flow between the upper 30k's and lower 40's in the past 2 days. How to best play these trends to make some small gains? I tried setting a sale at 44.1k but I guess that was aiming too high. Guess best the sell price right now is just below 41k but how long can prices remain steady?
> 
> Intraday trading makes me edgy sometimes, whales can just put up and remove big walls without warning.


I posted a strategy for 10 minute charts a few posts/pages above, read it.









You need to learn about swing trading, particularly price action analysis (candlestick patterns, like fractals/swing low/swing high) and practice.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> My cards work better in sgminer. I use it most of the time. Same as cgminer, however the -scrypt is not needed in the conf/bat files.


Indeed it wouldnt run with that. Thats the only part of the config i changed.

So I used -k zuikkis and my hash is now about what it was, but not better. GPU seems to run a degree or 2 warmer as well.

PS: I've always wondered in cgminer and now sgminer the kh rate reports in 2 numbers, ie 771.2K/752.4Kh/s. Which is the true number, 771 or 752?


----------



## JMattes

How often does BC pool pay out??


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try tc 8193 and g 2, xintensity 4
> I posted a strategy for 10 minute charts a few posts/pages above, read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn about swing trading, particularly price action analysis (candlestick patterns, like fractals/swing low/swing high) and practice.


Well, looks like I gotta scour a few pages back since I haven't found it yet. I have only seen the "catch a falling knife" tactic that was mentioned by someone else.

BTW I sold my BC at 40.5k in the midst of this short pump and it's still climbing







I think I should have bought back at the MA crossover as shown in the 5 minute BitcoinWisdom chart. That chart would make things easier now that it's here.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I believe it was here...I posted about a succesful series of 2.5-5% trades I made at mintpal.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> How often does BC pool pay out??


I believe its still once a day.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> How often does BC pool pay out??


Usually at 5:30~5:45 AM EDT.
Once a day.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DizZz

Split between Vert, BC, and FLT right now - wise decision?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Split between Vert, BC, and FLT right now - wise decision?


Holding?

Hard to say, I'd like to think it's wise...but you never know.

I'm gonna sell my vert and start day trading with the btc I get if it stays so boring lol


----------



## barkinos98

I sold my vert as there was literally no fluctuation at all


----------



## JMattes

I got a few cards on FLT and one on BC that I am testing to see if its stable..

Got a problem with one of my rigs randomly freezing.. cant figure out the problem so I stripped it down to one card at a time and testing each card and the pci-e slots.. its pain full to see small hash rate.. but better than 8hours of down time while I sleep or I am at work..


----------



## Bluemustang

Can anyone explain the 2 numbers? In sgminer it says something like 780.4K/760.7Kh/s for my 7970. Am i getting 780 or 760 in that case?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Can anyone explain the 2 numbers? In sgminer it says something like 780.4K/760.7Kh/s for my 7970. Am i getting 780 or 760 in that case?


Its all in the read me file yo.
Quote:


> GPU 1: 73.5C 2551RPM | 427.3/443.0Mh/s | A:8 R:0 HW:0 WU:4.39/m
> 
> Each column is as follows:
> Temperature (if supported)
> Fanspeed (if supported)
> A 5 second exponentially decaying average hash rate
> An all time average hash rate
> The total difficulty of accepted shares
> The total difficulty of rejected shares
> The number of hardware erorrs
> The work utility defined as the number of diff1 shares work / minute


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Its all in the read me file yo.


Those are the wrong numbers you quoted, yo.

At the top there is 5s and the all time average. But down lower in what seems like the real time bracket are the other numbers i stated.

PS: Is it normal that my WU is only around 630 when my hashrate is around 780? New to sgminer wanna make sure its working right. Does that mean while im technically getting 780khs my effective rate is 630? (yea i know thats shares submitted but it always seems to relate somewhat closely to khs)


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Holding?
> 
> Hard to say, I'd like to think it's wise...but you never know.
> 
> I'm gonna sell my vert and start day trading with the btc I get if it stays so boring lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I sold my vert as there was literally no fluctuation at all


I'm day trading BC and FLT and holding VTC for the long term (end of summer by my estimation when scrypt asics come out and wreck havoc on scrypt coins







)


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm in the same boat...only BC for now, need more btc.









I'll try to short some btc at bitfinex next, sounds like fun.


----------



## barkinos98

i had some VTC too, for long term, but i decided it was too stable for me to keep for the next 4-5 months, i'm sure i'd do something wrong witht hem








i might buy some just to keep it, if i do profit like mad from the FLT thing fricky was saying...


----------



## dealio

i had to give it a try after frick welcomed me to the wonderful world of day trading the other day. so i bought a few POS (STAKE! no infractions, tyvm) coins, every single one dropped. safe to say i suck at this. turned 0.1 BTC into 0.06 in a few days







. hodling strong


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't rush into trading like that!

That's kinda kamikaze of you









Watch this: 




It kinda applies to alt coins. (disregard the shorting stuff, you can't borrow alt coins to short...except LTC at bitfinex.com )


----------



## dealio

watching now... my mintapl is @ 0.07 whohoooo


----------



## Rage19420

Soulda kept my 10k Cinni for another 24 hours....


----------



## DizZz

Interesting analysis on chart patterns for those who are interested in day trading

http://www.swing-trade-stocks.com/chart-patterns.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Soulda kept my 10k Cinni for another 24 hours....


Tell me about it lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Interesting analysis on chart patterns for those who are interested in day trading
> 
> http://www.swing-trade-stocks.com/chart-patterns.html


That site has very good info, definitely read it all...and in the correct order.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That site has very good info, definitely read it all...and in the correct order.


Are there any other sites like this that you have stumbled across that provide good explanations on trading techniques?

And where do you find your graphs? I've been using this lately but are there any better ones?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Are there any other sites like this that you have stumbled across that provide good explanations on trading techniques?
> 
> And where do you find your graphs? I've been using this lately but are there any better ones?


I prefer bitcoinwisdom.com for longer term trades...it's by far the best site for charts, problem is not many are there. (they added bc/btc at mintpal recently though)

I'm trading at poloniex to try out their limit/stop orders now, mintpal forces me to stay pegged to the screen for too long.


----------



## NomNomNom

Seems like darkcoin is a good coin to mine for power costs alone


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Those are the wrong numbers you quoted, yo.
> 
> At the top there is 5s and the all time average. But down lower in what seems like the real time bracket are the other numbers i stated.
> 
> PS: Is it normal that my WU is only around 630 when my hashrate is around 780? New to sgminer wanna make sure its working right. Does that mean while im technically getting 780khs my effective rate is 630? (yea i know thats shares submitted but it always seems to relate somewhat closely to khs)


Post a screenshot and let's see.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I prefer bitcoinwisdom.com for longer term trades...it's by far the best site for charts, problem is not many are there. (they added bc/btc at mintpal recently though)
> 
> I'm trading at poloniex to try out their limit/stop orders now, mintpal forces me to stay pegged to the screen for too long.


Awesome thank you! Also, I was unaware that more cryptocurrencies were listed on bitcoinwisdom outside of the ones in the drop down menu


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Awesome thank you! Also, I was unaware that more cryptocurrencies were listed on bitcoinwisdom outside of the ones in the drop down menu












I normally try random pairs to see if they have a hidden chart...I stumbled upon bc/btc at mintpal today, made my day.


----------



## ccRicers

http://thecoinfront.com/altcoin-mining-pool-scryptominers-hacked-coins-stolen/

Well, I'm not mining with Scryptominers again. Have since moved to Chunkypools.

What's worse is how it happened
Quote:


> Dafuqcoin is a new cryptocurrency which the pool was planning on integrating. The coin's linux wallet included malicious code which gave them access to some of Scryptominers' wallets.


I'm actually surprised at how _little_ malicious code overall is found in these altcoin wallets.


----------



## barkinos98

http://wikibrains.com/map/532add45e4b0dbbf379c4fef

Super interesting, nothing much i did not know but i found it hilarious how one coin only has $400 support


----------



## Eggy88

Great.... BC and FLT was quite stable @ 40k and 1200 for some time, put in an order @ 38k and 1180 and went to sleep, now they both have dropped to 33k for BC and 1050 for FLT. Might be the time to buy in some more BC and FLT?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd say leave it be...or risk getting more FLT for the upcoming block halving and multipool thing on Saturday.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd say leave it be...or risk getting more FLT for the upcoming block halving and multipool thing on Saturday.


Put in another order for an additional 5k FLT @ 1000 and seeing if it goes through.


----------



## ivanlabrie

good luck!

I bought 17k


----------



## incog

FLT is smelling a lot like BC did back then. I'm going to risk some monies (only BTC I've mined really) into it.

When is FLT going to halve its blocks?

Sometimes the price shooting up takes time. I know when BC was getting 100% mined, its value didn't skyrocket until a few weeks after. It made buying it at 600 sats feel bad. But then it shot up and after that people felt bad dumping it too early.


----------



## JMattes

I only got 5k FLT... I could probably use the 10 LTC I have to get more.. Whats everyone's thoughts on that?


----------



## thrgk

Man BC down to 33 ..everyone holding still or selling?

Also anyone have the link to where I can buy bitcoin off ebay ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Man BC down to 33 ..everyone holding still or selling?
> 
> Also anyone have the link to where I can buy bitcoin off ebay ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


The reason it went down is because the pool is down for maintenance for a while.

I autosold off days ago when it came back up to 42, but I've still got a decent amount of BC.

Besides, I'm looking into a quick cash coin for today and I needed the liquidity.


----------



## thrgk

Ah. Guess I'm holding then lol don't want to lose again.

Do you think it will go.back up.sometime.lr most likelt.no?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The reason it went down is because the pool is down for maintenance for a while.
> 
> I autosold off days ago when it came back up to 42, but I've still got a decent amount of BC.
> 
> Besides, I'm looking into a quick cash coin for today and I needed the liquidity.


Let me know if you find one


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Man BC down to 33 ..everyone holding still or selling?
> 
> Also anyone have the link to where I can buy bitcoin off ebay ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Holding until June.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah. Guess I'm holding then lol don't want to lose again.
> 
> Do you think it will go.back up.sometime.lr most likelt.no?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It'll probably stabilize. But Blackcoin is something I'm holding for the long term gains now, not the short term gains.

I bought even more on the dip actually.

The day trading days of BC are over.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I only got 5k FLT... I could probably use the 10 LTC I have to get more.. Whats everyone's thoughts on that?


If you invest x amount of value into getting 10k FLT and FLT's value doubles then suddenly you have 2x value.

It's a risk you have to be willing to take though. This kind of advice is best asked to those who have a good feeling of where a coin is going. digicidal tends to have a good nose for this sort of stuff, you may want to step over to the trader's club, this is pretty much the exact topic discussed there, this thread is very global:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470855/cryptocurrency-traders-club


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah. Guess I'm holding then lol don't want to lose again.
> 
> Do you think it will go.back up.sometime.lr most likelt.no?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably stabilize. But Blackcoin is something I'm holding for the long term gains now, not the short term gains.
> 
> The day trading days of BC are over.
Click to expand...

Well I got some to hold now for awhile I guess lol.

So you buying FLT today or looking for something else and buy FLT Friday for Saturday ?

Did ebay ever agree to sell bitcoins? I'd love to put a $150 birthday money into crypto

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

FLT is being heavily manipulated right now. It's been hovering around the 950 - 1200 range for a few days now.

I can't imagine it going much lower. I'm going to wait a bit to see what's going on in the market right now but I'll probably end up buying some FLT by the end of today.


----------



## thrgk

Last flt announcement was terrible and has been down since . Hmm

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> FLT is being heavily manipulated right now. It's been hovering around the 950 - 1200 range for a few days now.
> 
> I can't imagine it going much lower. I'm going to wait a bit to see what's going on in the market right now but I'll probably end up buying some FLT by the end of today.


don't worry too much about manipulation. BC was HEAVILY manipulated, for its first month actually down to the 500 sat region...I actually sold 10k BC's when it was plummeting that low..........

Who would've ever guessed people would come around.

Same with FLT. Let the manipulators take advantage of the weak hands.


----------



## JMattes

I put my LTC on BTC-e for safe keeping awhile doing work on my computer.. didnt want to have the harddrive corrupt or something and the wallet be lost.. was afraid of the .dat files and howthat works.. never did it before so I put it on BTC-e and I wanted to withdraw it to get more FLT and there is a 48hr hold on the coins.. not sure why.. such a pain in the butt.. I think its because I did forgot password and reset my password its a security measure..


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I put my LTC on BTC-e for safe keeping awhile doing work on my computer.. didnt want to have the harddrive corrupt or something and the wallet be lost.. was afraid of the .dat files and howthat works.. never did it before so I put it on BTC-e and I wanted to withdraw it to get more FLT and there is a 48hr hold on the coins.. not sure why.. such a pain in the butt.. I think its because I did forgot password and reset my password its a security measure..


just to be honest, I've never heard of anybody putting their coins out on an exchange for _safe keeping_

You're better off taking the .dat files and saving them to a flash drive or two (maybe even encrypting them and putting them on onedrive or something)

Not that I don't have a good stash on mintpal, I just assume the risk while doing it.

It's okay to just save your .dat files away and just open that wallet up to sync every now and then. All the coins you've ever earned will eventually sync back into your wallet.


----------



## JMattes

Haha it was just to hold for a day or two.. I would never keep coins on exchange with the intension of it week a few weeks.. Your absolutely right haha..

But BTC-e has been around for a long time and has had no issues.. Not saying they couldnt be the next MT Gox.. but I figured for 24hours it wasnt much of a risk.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Haha it was just to hold for a day or two.. I would never keep coins on exchange with the intension of it week a few weeks.. Your absolutely right haha..
> 
> But BTC-e has been around for a long time and has had no issues.. Not saying they couldnt be the next MT Gox.. but I figured for 24hours it wasnt much of a risk.


just checking


----------



## frickfrock999

So by now, you guys probably already know but I have to ask.

Who cashed in on that *MASSIVE* Cinni hype train I told you about?

277+ BTC trade volume and counting in *2 FREAKING HOURS!*



























Fortunes were made today people. Fortunes were made.


----------



## Rage19420

Sold off cinni way too early. Left .25btc on the table.


----------



## thrgk

Anyone think DOGE a good coin for quick cash? With them sponsoring a race driver, the race occurs may 4th


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone think DOGE a good coin for quick cash? With them sponsoring a race driver, the race occurs may 4th


I'm holding Doge and BC long term


----------



## thrgk

Yea I will hold my 700 BC coins, I know not much lol

gonna buy some DOGE also before May4th, maybe 500k or 1mil idk i think it will go to 200 soon


----------



## ivanlabrie

I had my btc partially sold, should have gotten more cinni to hold.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone think DOGE a good coin for quick cash? With them sponsoring a race driver, the race occurs may 4th


Quick Cash? Probably not. When was the last time that Doge doing something good actually benefited the price of the coin? Generally I think that coins are unaffected by anything other than 'how easy is this coin to invest in'... Stories you need to watch for are:
1. Stores that accept the coin
2. More exchanges that allow USD/Crypto
3. Whether China accepts the coin (Investment wise)
4. Something that will impact the buy pressure (recent multipool ideas)
5. Whether or not a large investor is pumping a bunch of FIAT into the currency

Does a car going around a track REALLY increase the demand for a coin? Maybe slightly. But even if all of the Nascar fans saw it, wanted it, and had FIAT to get it, they would most likely not be able to. If anything, there will be a small pump a day or two before the race because of people who think like you who also think it is for short gains at which it just becomes a self fulfilling prophecy and has nothing to do with the race.

I could be wrong, but I am willing to bet that the car is shown on TV for less than 5 seconds, which those seconds will be accidental.

This all being said... I am a holder of DOGE, but not for the race. Not really for investment purposes, I just use it for a high volume coin that I can give people who are crypto-curious. Right now I think that Doge has the most utility out of the non-BTC coins, and it is the easiest for me to explain to people who know nothing about the crypto world.


----------



## thrgk

Whats a good coin for quick profit this week/end FLT? or looking at others


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Whats a good coin for quick profit this week/end FLT? or looking at others


This question is unanswerable... You are basically asking where inefficiencies are in the market, which if they were known about people would invest in them until they became 100% efficient. If you want 'quick profit' in crypto you need to be staring at charts, and you need to act quickly to get 2-5% gains. People 'get lucky' predicting that coins will go up in value and then everyone thinks they are some sort of god of predicting coins, and they ignore the 15 coins they got wrong and lost a bunch of money on.

If you are getting 100% gains on coins you are lucky, if you are getting 2-5% gains you are a trader. Nobody can give you advice on how to get lucky, and if they try they are deceitful.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Whats a good coin for quick profit this week/end FLT? or looking at others


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> This question is unanswerable... You are basically asking where inefficiencies are in the market, which if they were known about people would invest in them until they became 100% efficient. If you want 'quick profit' in crypto you need to be staring at charts, and you need to act quickly to get 2-5% gains. People 'get lucky' predicting that coins will go up in value and then everyone thinks they are some sort of god of predicting coins, and they ignore the 15 coins they got wrong and lost a bunch of money on.
> 
> If you are getting 100% gains on coins you are lucky, if you are getting 2-5% gains you are a trader. Nobody can give you advice on how to get lucky, and if they try they are deceitful.


For me it was definitely BitStar. Mined it for about 4 1/2 days and got about 32k coins. Sold about 1/2 so far with some still on the exchange waiting to be sold. Made 0.3517623 BTC so far from the ones that have sold. Not bad for less than a week of mining. Right now some one is manipulating the price. Probably to cause panic sells.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Does a car going around a track REALLY increase the demand for a coin? Maybe slightly. But even if all of the Nascar fans saw it, wanted it, and had FIAT to get it, they would most likely not be able to. If anything, there will be a small pump a day or two before the race because of people who think like you who also think it is for short gains at which it just becomes a self fulfilling prophecy and has nothing to do with the race.


NO, because most NASCAR fans will see it for a brief second, and read it as "DODGE" makers of the RAM Truck









What they need to so is allow those drive-through beer stores to accept dogecoin...


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh my God, Cinni is a freaking bullet train.

It might break 20K. It just keeps going up and up.


----------



## lacrossewacker

How about that nice 21 BTC sell wall at 20k

I'd take the profits and sell out now.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> How about that nice 21 BTC sell wall at 20k
> 
> I'd take the profits and sell out now.


The volume *DOUBLED* in the past hour. People are going crazy for this coin.

Did you grab the cheap Cinni when it dropped to 14K 15 minutes ago?

It shot up to 19K immediately after.


----------



## Rage19420

Been riding the wave in and out on Mintpal and on Poloniex. Already up .25btc


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dammit...lol

Stuck with some FLT, waiting.

I need more free time to trade, and way more btc to get some good 5% trades that net me more than 5-10 bucks per trade lol


----------



## frickfrock999

It's such easy money it's ridiculous.

Everybody who missed out on it before is cleaning up too since there are 1/5 the coins.

So at 20K it's like BC at 4K.

Honestly, I haven't seen this kind of insanity since Blackcoin Mania.


----------



## JMattes

How do you people have this much free time?? Different time zones and already off of work or self employed guys chilling in their own offices..


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> How do you people have this much free time?? Different time zones and already off of work or self employed guys chilling in their own offices..


Many people on here are college kids TBH.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm a voice actor so I can just work out of my studio. I don't have a set schedule.

Alright Cinni fun is over. Taking all my profits and shifting them over to FLT right now.

Which strangely... has already started to rise.


----------



## JMattes

Yea I work 7-5 and by the time I get home, work out, and make dinner.. I got an hour or 2 of video games or tv before bed and doing it all over again...

I make enough to not cry over a few coins.. I am sure some of you are making a killing but a few hundo in my pocket now and then for the minimal work I put into this helps pay for my upgrades and the parts I have..

Some times I wish I was a day trader tho..


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bought in at 1178...gonna hold out for more. But already a 12% gain.


----------



## MotO

It's been awhile since I've been on cryptsy but did anybody notice the new USD exchange? I'm sure it was mentioned but I never noticed.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

WC is taking off. Me Gusta. I can't say I would suggest getting in now, but it is interesting regardless. Esp for the holders of it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys: https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/fltbtc

Fiesta!









Managed to snag a 12% gain with FLT.

Sold and waiting for more action now. I don't like side trading like what's going on right now.


----------



## thrgk

FLT isnt supposed to shoot up till Saturday when the split occurs I thought? Was 10-12 all of today when I watched it


----------



## Rage19420

YinYang had an amazing recovery today. Was relaunched and rocketed to 3000% on Poloniex.

For the lucky who had 1 BTC yesterday of YinYang saw a staggering return of 102 BTC today.

*$50K in one day!*


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> WC is taking off. Me Gusta. I can't say I would suggest getting in now, but it is interesting regardless. Esp for the holders of it.


Did you lose any WC from some of the pool attacks? I lost about 3k from Scryptominers, and had to go to Chunkypools for the rest of the PoW phase. Still sucks because I would only have mined about 1k when it's done.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> FLT isnt supposed to shoot up till Saturday when the split occurs I thought? Was 10-12 all of today when I watched it


I know, but I could take profit now and recover my btc, so I went for it.
It's trending down slightly again, kinda side trading...I'll buy back on a dip if I see fit


----------



## ccRicers

I bought FLT a few days ago at 1355 so I'm still waiting for the payoff. Don't have much spare BTC to get into some of the other coins but I've been making many small gains on BC yesterday and the day before, on the smaller price fluctuations to increase my BC holdings by 10%.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Should have triggered a cut loss and bought back way lower (FLT). A shame really.


----------



## JMattes

did BC not pay out today?? Start yesterday and havent gotten a pay out


----------



## DizZz

Been another crazy day for cryptos. Thanks @ivanlabrie for the bitcoinwisdom link for FLT


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> did BC not pay out today?? Start yesterday and havent gotten a pay out


Multipool is down for a security audit

http://www.blackcoinpool.com/news/


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> did BC not pay out today?? Start yesterday and havent gotten a pay out


isnt there pool still down lol


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> did BC not pay out today?? Start yesterday and havent gotten a pay out


http://www.blackcoinpool.com/news/pool-will-be-down-for-maintenance-and-security-audit/


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Did you lose any WC from some of the pool attacks? I lost about 3k from Scryptominers, and had to go to Chunkypools for the rest of the PoW phase. Still sucks because I would only have mined about 1k when it's done.


Fortunately I did not lose any. I had a hefty stack I sold off around 1400 and am looking to re-enter around 1000. We shall see though. Once the multipool opens up interesting things should happen.


----------



## frickfrock999

Tiny little bump in FLT today. Looks like folks were testing a new floor.

Nearing 1400 now when it started at around 1050 this morning.

Not bad.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Tiny little bump in FLT today. Looks like folks were testing a new floor.
> 
> Nearing 1400 now when it started at around 1050 this morning.
> 
> Not bad.


hope there's a bigger bump than that by saturday


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Tiny little bump in FLT today. Looks like folks were testing a new floor.
> 
> Nearing 1400 now when it started at around 1050 this morning.
> 
> Not bad.


i bought some,, think it will drop overnight tho with people taking profits? buy more even lower


----------



## ivanlabrie

We might have to consider our entry point more in the 1350 range soon...

Here are my most recent trades:



Got off the rollercoaster before the big selloffs back into the 1306 range.







Lucky me.

(pump is still ongoing but I can't commit 100% to trading now, gotta work lol)


----------



## DizZz

More chart analysis!

http://www.investopedia.com/university/technical/techanalysis8.asp

And with greater explanation targeted at btc traders:

https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/identifying-wedge-patterns-on-market-graphs-for-bitcoin-investing.156/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/the-trickiness-of-triple-tops-and-bottoms-for-bitcoin-traders.154/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/interpreting-the-rounding-bottom-chart-pattern-for-bitcoin-traders.153/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/identifying-and-interpreting-triangle-chart-patterns-for-bitcoin-trading.152/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/flag-and-pennant-chart-patterns-for-bitcoin-investing.151/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/how-bitcoin-traders-are-interpreting-a-cup-and-handle-graph-pattern.150/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/double-top-and-double-bottom-chart-patterns-for-bitcoin-traders.149/
https://www.coinpursuit.com/articles/how-bitcoin-traders-are-interpreting-a-head-and-shoulders-graph-pattern.148/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good stuff, we should divert those sort of things to the crypto traders thread.

Maybe link it when we mention some of this stuff in more detail...

My trades are more price action than anything else, I don't think of names or patterns most of the time, just trying to understand where support and resistance are at any given point in time, and where they are more likely to move.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The volume *DOUBLED* in the past hour. People are going crazy for this coin.
> 
> Did you grab the cheap Cinni when it dropped to 14K 15 minutes ago?
> 
> It shot up to 19K immediately after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> unfortunately I didn't. I thought that 10k was as far as it was going to go. By the point I thought I'd commit any it was already around 7-8k.
> 
> Until 2 days ago I had never heard of Cinni lol. Such an odd market I tell ya!
> 
> Got about 1.5 BTC invested in FLT, MYR, and CAI right now. I'll have to buy back into BC sometime soon just to hold for a while.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good stuff, we should divert those sort of things to the crypto traders thread.
> 
> Maybe link it when we mention some of this stuff in more detail...
> 
> My trades are more price action than anything else, I don't think of names or patterns most of the time, just trying to understand where support and resistance are at any given point in time, and where they are more likely to move.


Oh good point - I'll go dump those links in there now. I think to be a successful trader you need to balance multiple techniques. You can't rely solely on graph patterns or solely on price action or solely on perceived value trends because the markets are way too complex and are affected by so many different variables.


----------



## frickfrock999

It might dip a little overnight, though it won't matter much come Friday night.

Oh and SUPER good news.

*Check out how many blocks are left.*









http://cryptexplorer.com/chain/WhiteCoin










This is going to be a very fun weekend, people are panic buying like *NUTS.
*
I just have to make sure I don't have a heart attack.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It might dip a little overnight, though it won't matter much come Friday night.
> 
> Oh and SUPER good news.
> 
> *Check out how many blocks are left.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cryptexplorer.com/chain/WhiteCoin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a very fun weekend, people are panic buying like *NUTS.
> *
> I just have to make sure I don't have a heart attack.


This is going to be crazy when the Multipool gets turned on.... I'm excited.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> isnt there pool still down lol


Pool is still down, but can use the P2P pool cryptoalts.com, or hashco.ws, which allows payout in BC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Tiny little bump in FLT today. Looks like folks were testing a new floor.
> 
> Nearing 1400 now when it started at around 1050 this morning.
> 
> Not bad.


Yeah it was a decent bump, will be interesting to see what the weekend brings.

What is everyone's opinion on the MaidSafe debacle?


----------



## note235

I'm glad I bought a lot of wc
half of BC's would be enough!


----------



## barkinos98

ugh i've literally been bleeding money for the last week :/

I'm considering to buy some helping BTC, like $100 worth of it (currently 1BTC=$450) which makes i think 0.2BTC which sounds like decent money to spend on some coins, or maybe get my rig to mine


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ugh i've literally been bleeding money for the last week :/
> 
> I'm considering to buy some helping BTC, like $100 worth of it (currently 1BTC=$450) which makes i think 0.2BTC which sounds like decent money to spend on some coins, or maybe get my rig to mine


Thinking of going over the the dark side are you?
It happens man..

I should of sold my FLT yesterday at 15.. but its 11 which is where I should be buying back in now.. it happens..


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Thinking of going over the the dark side are you?
> It happens man..
> 
> I should of sold my FLT yesterday at 15.. but its 11 which is where I should be buying back in now.. it happens..


well it's a free market and it all for the benefit of us all and the market in general lol u missed a chance a lot still have to come


----------



## Ximplicite

new trader here guys do you think WC will up later?

wafflepool still have 3.4 millon to dump


----------



## frickfrock999

Alright, things are getting fun already.









Cinni whales are gobbling up cheap Cinni like it's candy. The accumulation phase is in full effect and volume is high.

Blackcoin's pool is back.

And Yellowcoin's sell pressure is blowing up miner's spots.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Alright, things are getting fun already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinni whales are gobbling up cheap Cinni like it's candy. The accumulation phase is in full effect and volume is high.
> 
> Blackcoin's pool is back.
> 
> And Yellowcoin's sell pressure is blowing up miner's spots.


Does Cinni really have that much backing to shoot the price back up? It's current price would've seemed out of this world just a few days ago. I haven't looked into the coin yet, I'm just not sure where the hype is behind it (or if this is any at all)

I bought back into BC at 28k
Holding MYR, FLT, and CAI


----------



## Deaf Jam

Anyone know why my WC is sitting at zero wallet confirmations after an hour? I really need to get it to MP.


----------



## frickfrock999

It depends. If the market wants it that bad, let them have it.

Anyhow, CAI is so cheap right now. I'm going to town on that soon.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ugh i've literally been bleeding money for the last week :/
> 
> I'm considering to buy some helping BTC, like $100 worth of it (currently 1BTC=$450) which makes i think 0.2BTC which sounds like decent money to spend on some coins, or maybe get my rig to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of going over the the dark side are you?
> It happens man..
> 
> I should of sold my FLT yesterday at 15.. but its 11 which is where I should be buying back in now.. it happens..
Click to expand...

Yeah I am considering perhaps I can get some extra BTC in hopes i can get more profits off of it, but maybe a smaller amount like $50 for starters.
Also, is there a way to purchase BTC using a credit card or paypal? Many sites only accept some crappy russian service or wire transfer, both which I equally find unsafe.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It depends. If the market wants it that bad, let them have it.
> 
> Anyhow, CAI is so cheap right now. I'm going to town on that soon.


CAI has dropped quite a bit, but I can't get comfortable with it. Same with CINNI; fundamentals just don't feel right, and I can envision it dropping 5k sats as easily as rising 5k.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah I am considering perhaps I can get some extra BTC in hopes i can get more profits off of it, but maybe a smaller amount like $50 for starters.
> Also, is there a way to purchase BTC using a credit card or paypal? Many sites only accept some crappy russian service or wire transfer, both which I equally find unsafe.


Localbitcoins.com - they do online escrow, you will need to do a wire transfer though.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah I am considering perhaps I can get some extra BTC in hopes i can get more profits off of it, but maybe a smaller amount like $50 for starters.
> Also, is there a way to purchase BTC using a credit card or paypal? Many sites only accept some crappy russian service or wire transfer, both which I equally find unsafe.
> 
> 
> 
> Localbitcoins.com - they do online escrow, you will need to do a wire transfer though.
Click to expand...

So wait doesnt online escrow literally mean sending real money over the internet so they award it to you to convert it into coins?

Besides if i were to get a wire transfer done (which i have no idea how to do) I'd just use btc-e to buy my coins...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Darkcoin is still on the rise why?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Alright, things are getting fun already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinni whales are gobbling up cheap Cinni like it's candy. The accumulation phase is in full effect and volume is high.
> 
> Blackcoin's pool is back.
> 
> And Yellowcoin's sell pressure is blowing up miner's spots.


Where are you seeing that BCpool is back up? I can't tell if the WC multipool is functioning correctly at the moment.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Alright, things are getting fun already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinni whales are gobbling up cheap Cinni like it's candy. The accumulation phase is in full effect and volume is high.
> 
> Blackcoin's pool is back.
> 
> And Yellowcoin's sell pressure is blowing up miner's spots.


Do you know why the mining stats seem so low on Blackcoin Pool? And for those that have used it extensively, how long does each shift last?

I wanted to give Blackcoin Pool a go several times but the hashrates seem extremely low. My miner is capable of 1.2 Mh/s and each shift only reported 0.05 Mh/s. I pointed my miner to Blackcoin Pool 2 hours ago and my current hashrate is still at 0 Mh/s.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Do you know why the mining stats seem so low on Blackcoin Pool? And for those that have used it extensively, how long does each shift last?
> 
> I wanted to give Blackcoin Pool a go several times but the hashrates seem extremely low. My miner is capable of 1.2 Mh/s and each shift only reported 0.05 Mh/s. I pointed my miner to Blackcoin Pool 2 hours ago and my current hashrate is still at 0 Mh/s.


Thats odd.. I was mining BC without any problems.. I finally got paid for the one card that was mining for half a day or so and I only got 3 coins.. I guess its like mining 30-60 FLT.. but I was like ehhh no hash rate problems..


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Thats odd.. I was mining BC without any problems.. I finally got paid for the one card that was mining for half a day or so and I only got 3 coins.. I guess its like mining 30-60 FLT.. but I was like ehhh no hash rate problems..


It's always been getting a small fraction of my hashrate for me.




Any alternative Blackcoin pools that I can try?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> CAI has dropped quite a bit, but I can't get comfortable with it. Same with CINNI; fundamentals just don't feel right, and I can envision it dropping 5k sats as easily as rising 5k.


It's because Caishen is doing something totally different from everybody else. It's not so much a coin as a company.

Now that they finally got their game on Google's Store, it's a good sign of things to come.

It's actually one of my favorite things to invest in right now in the mid to long term.

Also, the Darkcoin pump is live and flying high. Cash out whenever you wish.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's because Caishen is doing something totally different from everybody else. It's not so much a coin as a company.
> 
> Now that they finally got their game on Google's Store, it's a good sign of things to come.
> 
> It's actually one of my favorite things to invest in right now in the mid to long term.
> 
> Also, the Darkcoin pump is live and flying high. Cash out whenever you wish.


There was a previous pump about 4 hours ago where it shot up as high 380k Satoshi. Must be due to nearing the end of its PoW phase.

I missed that one, but thanks to your heads up I'm having fun with Cinni. I bought some at 8500 and sold at 11000. Now it's back down a bit and kept buying some more.

Mind you I don't have much BTC to trade to begin with. I started last month in Mintpal with about .4 BTC and had as much as .75 BTC with the Blackcoin pump, but down to .3 BTC at the moment. I am holding mostly Whitecoin and Blackcoin and waiting on one of them to explode again.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Thats odd.. I was mining BC without any problems.. I finally got paid for the one card that was mining for half a day or so and I only got 3 coins.. I guess its like mining 30-60 FLT.. but I was like ehhh no hash rate problems..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> It's always been getting a small fraction of my hashrate for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any alternative Blackcoin pools that I can try?


blackcoinpool is back up and running, just the front end has not been linked up to the back end yet. This may explain the hash differential you're seeing. I got paid out normally this morning after the pool went live again, just fyi. This is the new V2 front end, check it out to see if it gives a better representation of your hashrate:

http://stats.blackcoinpool.com/

If you want to use an alternative BC pool, the P2P pool is fantastic, but better if you are hashing around 1.2 MH/s, and close to the nodes. The US East Coast node will be operational by Monday, as well:

http://www.cryptoalts.com/


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> but thanks to your heads up I'm having fun with Cinni. I bought some at 8500 and sold at 11000.


I do what I can good sir.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Thinking of going over the the dark side are you?
> It happens man..
> 
> I should of sold my FLT yesterday at 15.. but its 11 which is where I should be buying back in now.. it happens..


I sold because it was going to high and highers starting getting lower, same with lows, and volume on each subsequent pump was reduced compared to the big spike from 1345 to 1470.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ximplicite*
> 
> new trader here guys do you think WC will up later?
> 
> wafflepool still have 3.4 millon to dump


I'd only trade when BTC price is stable for a while...personally, unless you're really experienced or feel confident with "shorting" btc








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Darkcoin is still on the rise why?


Good question, I don't think it'll go up till June personally...
This is a good analysis: http://www.bitanalyst.com/my-darkcoin-market-predictions-for-the-next-2-months/
(I'm holding some drk I mine at home on and off)


----------



## Rage19420

Im not holding any BC at all at the moment. I moved everything and rode Cinni for a decent .25BTC profit. Today riding DRK for another .25BTC (hopefully).


----------



## ccRicers

I'm just buying in more Cinni in between sells with these smaller price jumps and drops. It seems to be the best thing I'm at trading so far









Blackcoin mining is much more responsive for me in the CryptoAlts pool. I'm sticking with that for now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://giant.gfycat.com/ElderlyAptCorydorascatfish.gif

:/


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

If you are a WC holder you should point your miners at Whitecoinpool.com to set up some good buy pressure!


----------



## JMattes

That guy makes Darkcoin out to be the next bitcoin.. Dont know much about it to say its untrue..

How do I go about mining Darkcoin.. Need a sgminer? What is this?


----------



## barkinos98

funny how i literally lost a theoretical $50 over the course of 4 days, and now i cant/wont sell because im so low in this thing i'd be losing money rather than selling with no profits :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Darkcoin's darksend feature will make it very attractive to lots of people...I'm interested in Nextcoin Lite and Maid Safe as well.

Really interesting features with those alts, I'm invested in them.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> That guy makes Darkcoin out to be the next bitcoin.. Dont know much about it to say its untrue..
> 
> How do I go about mining Darkcoin.. Need a sgminer? What is this?


Yeah......his predictions are certainly extremely exuberant; claims that crypto will replace USD as reserve currency in 2-3 months.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Of course the guy exagerates a bit, but has a few good points regarding darkcoin.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> funny how i literally lost a theoretical $50 over the course of 4 days, and now i cant/wont sell because im so low in this thing i'd be losing money rather than selling with no profits :/


You seem to repeatedly have bad news when it comes to crypto... Why don't you just mine/convert/hold BTC? You seem to be on the losing ends of trades often.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> funny how i literally lost a theoretical $50 over the course of 4 days, and now i cant/wont sell because im so low in this thing i'd be losing money rather than selling with no profits :/
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to repeatedly have bad news when it comes to crypto... Why don't you just mine/convert/hold BTC? You seem to be on the losing ends of trades often.
Click to expand...

No no, i have only BC and FLT left overs and its been decreasing in value ever since i bought them, I cashed in some of my BC in the first main dump last or 2 weeks ago, FLT i bought in hopes of the multipool i heard mentioned here.
Worst case im going to sell them, get my BTC converted into USD and buy myself a carbonfibre and paracord bracelet


----------



## frickfrock999

I told everybody here about the Darkcoin pump happening today. You didn't get in on that action?

It kept shooting up for like an hour after I gave the heads up.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm out of coins dude...
I wont sell BC at this point, its seems like its in its lowest value for this month, and FLT i dont know...


----------



## Deuce65




----------



## thrgk

Any news on FLT? seems to be dipping


----------



## twoofswords

This is a very helpful thread to read (way more informative than any thread/subreddit I've seen elsewhere). I don't have the iron stomach to day trade like some of the fine folks here but, I appreciate that you share your observations.

I used some of the advice from here when I offloaded my LTC/Doge last week for BTC. Thank you much!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any news on FLT? seems to be dipping


News don't affect price directly...can't rely on that.
Look at charts, warnings were there yesterday.

Bought in cheap after confirming a change in trend, sold near the top of the pump cause volume was confirming price rises every time, till it slackered and price starting falling as people started to panic.


----------



## ccRicers

CinniCoin has calmed down a bit, and back to the 8000's. But at the same time I'm increasing the size of my Cinni bag doing smallish trades. Just with my original BTC investment, I started with 1275 Cinni this noon, and now have up to 1628









Also, CryptoAlts went down for me, so I'm out of mining options till the WC multipool comes up. Any pool recommended for mining? (Not BlackcoinPool, it's been always flaky for me)


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> News don't affect price directly...can't rely on that.
> Look at charts, warnings were there yesterday.
> 
> Bought in cheap after confirming a change in trend, sold near the top of the pump cause volume was confirming price rises every time, till it slackered and price starting falling as people started to panic.


Yea, was hoping tonight would hold some price jumps.

Did you and Frickfrock sell?


----------



## frickfrock999

HA! I'm not even close to selling yet.









Price is more or less the same. Still hovering around the 1200 range.

I got no worries.
*
AND HOT DIGGITY. THAT 10K DRK OPENING FTW!*


----------



## dealio

anyone heard of bluecoin?

the pool i was mining whitecoin reused the port number (WC PoW phase is over) and now i have a few BLU... should i keep mining bluecoins


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> HA! I'm not even close to selling yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is more or less the same. Still hovering around the 1200 range.
> 
> I got no worries.
> *
> AND HOT DIGGITY. THAT 10K DRK OPENING FTW!*


DRK may be correcting soon. The buy side has been slowly weakening as it climbs. The sell walls are growing as well. If they blink first, it may be a hard correction given how much it climbed. Nothing destroys value faster than panic. Lots of BC bagholders are going to be jittery.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> anyone heard of bluecoin?
> 
> the pool i was mining whitecoin reused the port number (WC PoW phase is over) and now i have a few BLU... should i keep mining bluecoins


I would be inclined to trust their mining picks. They have been right far more often then wrong.


----------



## frickfrock999

Here we go... Whitecoin Buy support is swinging into effect.

Time for me to start accumulating.

I can't believe how many pumps there have been this week. It's obscene.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Here we go... Whitecoin Buy support is swinging into effect.
> 
> Time for me to start accumulating.
> 
> I can't believe how many pumps there have been this week. It's obscene.


buy into WC now? sell FLT?


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm not selling my FLT for WC, it's still baking in the oven.

I'm thinking of just doing some good old fashioned arbitrage for WC anyway. See how that works out in the next hour or so.









Bought at 1230. Let's see where this goes.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm not selling my FLT for WC, it's still baking in the oven.
> 
> I'm thinking of just doing some good old fashioned arbitrage for WC anyway. See how that works out in the next hour or so.


Haha, maybe when I have more BTC I can cross diversify.

When will multipool launch? Tonight? Big Action?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Haha, maybe when I have more BTC I can cross diversify.
> 
> When will multipool launch? Tonight? Big Action?


Big action already happened today silly! Where were you for those ridiculous DRK profits?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Big action already happened today silly! Where were you for those ridiculous DRK profits?


LOL i was at school and didnt get in.

any FLT action tonight?


----------



## frickfrock999

Maybe. Only one way to find out.

Most people are only watching WC and FLT tonight anyway. The buzz is strong with both of them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> CinniCoin has calmed down a bit, and back to the 8000's. But at the same time I'm increasing the size of my Cinni bag doing smallish trades. Just with my original BTC investment, I started with 1275 Cinni this noon, and now have up to 1628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, CryptoAlts went down for me, so I'm out of mining options till the WC multipool comes up. Any pool recommended for mining? (Not BlackcoinPool, it's been always flaky for me)


See that image someone posted up there...don't end up bag holding








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea, was hoping tonight would hold some price jumps.
> 
> Did you and Frickfrock sell?


I sold bought back after seeing the pump was ongoing...sold before the big dump. Will only buy in after I get some clear signs price is starting to climb up again.
I might mine some flt though, and hold...but not buy with btc for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm not selling my FLT for WC, it's still baking in the oven.
> 
> I'm thinking of just doing some good old fashioned arbitrage for WC anyway. See how that works out in the next hour or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought at 1230. Let's see where this goes.


I got in the flt multipool beta, gonna give it a shot with a few cards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

This seems like something really useful to people managing multiple linux rigs: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/413853-managing-multiple-linux-servers-with-clusterssh

I don't like having to use PiMP's gui for pool or coin changes.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> This seems like something really useful to people managing multiple linux rigs: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/413853-managing-multiple-linux-servers-with-clusterssh
> 
> I don't like having to use PiMP's gui for pool or coin changes.


I use it all the time to manage my servers and it works perfectly


----------



## Ximplicite

FLT at 0.00001449
but no buy orders


----------



## lacrossewacker

Sucks going to bed and not knowing where to set your most effective sell orders.

Oh well....


----------



## frickfrock999

Just broke through the 1500 ceiling.

AWWWWWWWW YISSS.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Just broke through the 1500 ceiling.
> 
> AWWWWWWWW YISSS.


yea,22k shares







making money. u have a sell point or just watching it? hate to go to bed lol


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm not sure yet. Last time, we hit a high of 2600 and I went home a happy camper.

I wouldn't mind doing that again. But I haven't decided on a solid sell point this time.

For now, I'm just watching the fireworks.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm not sure yet. Last time, we hit a high of 2600 and I went home a happy camper.
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing that again. But I haven't decided on a solid sell point this time.
> 
> For now, I'm just watching the fireworks.


i'm sorry did you say flt might hit 2600?

brb canceling all the sell orders i just set up

E: lol one of them actually went through too!







good thing i spread them out


----------



## Ali Man

If BC doesn't bounce back up, then it surely would be a 'crap coin', something that people mentioned in the beginning, but were taken by surprise by the hike, regardless of how 'well-supported' or great the community may be.

I'll give it till the first week of May.


----------



## Avarclackarz

Hey there









I've just bought a GTX 750 ti and was wondering if there is a guide specialized on this type of card to start mining a bit. My goals would be first to try to cover the cost of this GPU (95€), i'm not pressed by time, but the quickest possible of course, and second, to learn more on crypto-currencies.

Any miner to recommend? (cudaminer?)? A good/easy/user-friendly wallet? a currency to favor with this kind of card?

Thanks


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm not sure yet. Last time, we hit a high of 2600 and I went home a happy camper.
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing that again. But I haven't decided on a solid sell point this time.
> 
> For now, I'm just watching the fireworks.


So did you sell at 16?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So did you sell at 16?


No sir.

Today is the moment of truth. We just got a new floor of 1300 overnight and the pool hasn't even kicked off yet.

I'm not even close to selling at 1600.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So did you sell at 16?
> 
> 
> 
> No sir.
> 
> Today is the moment of truth. We just got a new floor of 1300 overnight and the pool hasn't even kicked off yet.
> 
> I'm not even close to selling at 1600.
Click to expand...

same I'm in it to win it. Think we will find a new floor of 20

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh yes, for those who took my advice and took advantage of that 10K DRK opening yesterday, start cashing in now.

We're at the apex of the pump for today.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh yes, for those who took my advice and bought DRK when it dipped like crazy yesterday, start cashing in now.
> 
> We're at the apex of the pump for today. yessir:


mining vert to then buy flt. Vert seems to be pretty stable.on profitable if you want to mine coins.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

I am mining straight flt. ..

Anyone mining on dedicatedpool??
I am showing 0 unconfirmed and I am currently mining..


----------



## frickfrock999

It's official, Blackcoin Pool 2.0 just went live a few minutes ago.

And the price is already rising.


















Those sell walls are getting taken down with a wrecking ball.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Still more DRK action and FLT soon...BC I don't see it recovering that fast.
Lots of hype, but I think it was just the flavor of the week.

Again, I should add that trading image with the captions at each stage of the pump.

'Don't end up bag holding guys!'

Also, for the people new at trading (and even more seasoned traders), focus on one coin after buying in whenever you find a good opening. Looking at a gazillion coins AND buying in is too risky.


----------



## incog

Currently only on two coins. BC because I bought some a while ago cheap (and all the hype around the coin means that in the future there's a high chance for it to rise in value, even if in the long term that might not be the case), FLT since people around this thread have been hyping it and people here tend to have a good nose.

remember there's an actual trading thread btw


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Still more DRK action and FLT soon...BC I don't see it recovering that fast.
> Lots of hype, but I think it was just the flavor of the week.
> 
> Again, I should add that trading image with the captions at each stage of the pump.
> 
> 'Don't end up bag holding guys!'
> 
> Also, for the people new at trading (and even more seasoned traders), focus on one coin after buying in whenever you find a good opening. Looking at a gazillion coins AND buying in is too risky.


do you see DRK dropping back down soon? I just sold off ~150 DRK @ 470k when I woke up a few hours ago. Saved 50 just in case it just blows up.

What do you think?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you see DRK dropping back down soon? I just sold off ~150 DRK @ 470k when I woke up a few hours ago. Saved 50 just in case it just blows up.
> 
> What do you think?


Seems like it's going to retrace at least to 0.0048 for a while now.
I don't plan too long ahead, more in the 30 minute to one hour range, sometimes less than that.

Hard to predict stuff longer term, market's changing all the time.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Still more DRK action and FLT soon...BC I don't see it recovering that fast.
> Lots of hype, but I think it was just the flavor of the week.
> 
> Again, I should add that trading image with the captions at each stage of the pump.
> 
> 'Don't end up bag holding guys!'
> 
> Also, for the people new at trading (and even more seasoned traders), focus on one coin after buying in whenever you find a good opening. Looking at a gazillion coins AND buying in is too risky.


Yeah i was thinking of converting all back to BTC when the FLT bubble goes out...
BC is really low nowadays and its scaring me now, but i've set my sell at 5k in hopes it reaches that. After i sell both, back to just BTC and just one sort of gamble until profits.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems like it's going to retrace at least to 0.0048 for a while now.
> I don't plan too long ahead, more in the 30 minute to one hour range, sometimes less than that.
> 
> Hard to predict stuff longer term, market's changing all the time.


Shoulda stayed in longer on DRK. Pulled the trigger at 0.4500 and moved over to FLT.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah i was thinking of converting all back to BTC when the FLT bubble goes out...
> BC is really low nowadays and its scaring me now, but i've set my sell at 5k in hopes it reaches that. After i sell both, back to just BTC and just one sort of gamble until profits.


Thing is you're gambling at this point...you sound just like the bag holders in that trading picture with captions:

"Yeah, no way it'll go lower than that, I'll just wait till it hits xxxx" Then a month later: "dammit, it's going down and down again, I'll sell"
And then it might go back up, or it won't!

Only trade if you're certain that the price will do what you expect for a few different reasons, not based on hype, or news, or cause someone told you to*. Otherwise you're a gambler and not a trader and we all know how it goes for the people at the Casinos of the world (or those sad old lotto players playing with their pension monies).

*sidenote: never invest more than 5% of your total capital on a single trade unless you're super confident or ready to lose that money.

I insist, invest some of your time into learning day trading stuff, it'll be worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Shoulda stayed in longer on DRK. Pulled the trigger at 0.4500 and moved over to FLT.


As long as you don't lose money, it's a win in my book. Every little 2.5 to 5% gain counts...if you can get 100% good for you but it's way more risky.
Say you make 75% good trades, that would be awesome and it's my goal. Anything over 50% is good anyway


----------



## barkinos98

You're right man, i'm risking it too much









I'm most likely going to sell it after my exams finish at end of may, as until then i'm going to dissapear from the internet. By then if its low or high doesnt matter, i'll probably sell to BTC, get my us dollars and add it to my watch fund (or blow it on a bracelet)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> You're right man, i'm risking it too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm most likely going to sell it after my exams finish at end of may, as until then i'm going to dissapear from the internet. By then if its low or high doesnt matter, i'll probably sell to BTC, get my us dollars and add it to my watch fund (or blow it on a bracelet)


lol

I'd suggest doing some reading and trying to trade your way out of the deficit.

Cut losses on Blackcoin if you see a pump closer to your buy and then trade something else.
Even if it's a 2.5% trade everyday, you'll make some money that way.

It took me a month or two of research to improve my trading profitability, and then a month more of practice with small amounts.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Shoulda stayed in longer on DRK. Pulled the trigger at 0.4500 and moved over to FLT.


Fun fact, I predicted it would retrace down and back up to 0.0047-0.0048.

See below:


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> You're right man, i'm risking it too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm most likely going to sell it after my exams finish at end of may, as until then i'm going to dissapear from the internet. By then if its low or high doesnt matter, i'll probably sell to BTC, get my us dollars and add it to my watch fund (or blow it on a bracelet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I'd suggest doing some reading and trying to trade your way out of the deficit.
> 
> Cut losses on Blackcoin if you see a pump closer to your buy and then trade something else.
> Even if it's a 2.5% trade everyday, you'll make some money that way.
> 
> It took me a month or two of research to improve my trading profitability, and then a month more of practice with small amounts.
Click to expand...

I see what you are saying, and i'll read upon how to do trades and other financial things, i have no idea how to at the moment









On the bright side, I started this whole trading thing with 0.1BTC only and now, even at maybe my lowest point i have 0.2BTC, thats a 100% profit at the lowest point. I'd consider that good


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I see what you are saying, and i'll read upon how to do trades and other financial things, i have no idea how to at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, I started this whole trading thing with 0.1BTC only and now, even at maybe my lowest point i have 0.2BTC, thats a 100% profit at the lowest point. I'd consider that good


It's good actually, not bad at all. But can't rely on sheer luck









Man, I need to speed up my gains, lol, need a new cpu, my 3820 is holding back my 280x trifire :/


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Man, I need to speed up my gains, lol, need a new cpu, my 3820 is holding back my 280x trifire :/


Mining what ? All my Celeron G1830's are doing just fine with 3x 280x's ~705-730 Kh/s on scrypt and 320-370Kh/s on scrypt-n.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> If BC doesn't bounce back up, then it surely would be a 'crap coin', something that people mentioned in the beginning, but were taken by surprise by the hike, regardless of how 'well-supported' or great the community may be.
> 
> I'll give it till the first week of May.


How exactly would BC be considered a crap coin? Out of all of the PoS/multipool copycats based around the BC model, none have reached BC's value, not even BC's current low value. None have matched BC's peak or sustained volume at any point. None have come remotely close to BC's multipool hash strength. None have the level of developer and community projects ongoing. It irks me that because it's not soaring 100-200% every 36 hours, somehow it is now "crap". BC has obviously matured to become a long term coin, in the same way that DRK is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Still more DRK action and FLT soon...BC I don't see it recovering that fast.
> Lots of hype, but I think it was just the flavor of the week.
> 
> Again, I should add that trading image with the captions at each stage of the pump.
> 
> 'Don't end up bag holding guys!'
> 
> Also, for the people new at trading (and even more seasoned traders), focus on one coin after buying in whenever you find a good opening. Looking at a gazillion coins AND buying in is too risky.


DRK will/has corrected a bit, but I view a ~500k value as appropriate for the medium term. Disagree on BC, see above. You're right, that chart is true; don't be a later stage bagholder, guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you see DRK dropping back down soon? I just sold off ~150 DRK @ 470k when I woke up a few hours ago. Saved 50 just in case it just blows up.
> 
> What do you think?


Selling at 470k was a very wise move IMO. You weren't greedy, and got out right around what I think is appropriate near term value.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Mining what ? All my Celeron G1830's are doing just fine with 3x 280x's ~705-730 Kh/s on scrypt and 320-370Kh/s on scrypt-n.


For gaming/benching dude







Tried some 3dm11, dat cpu bottleneck.
I still get good fps in games but I wanted to post some hwbot scores for the heck of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> How exactly would BC be considered a crap coin? Out of all of the PoS/multipool copycats based around the BC model, none have reached BC's value, not even BC's current low value. None have matched BC's peak or sustained volume at any point. None have come remotely close to BC's multipool hash strength. None have the level of developer and community projects ongoing. It irks me that because it's not soaring 100-200% every 36 hours, somehow it is now "crap". BC has obviously matured to become a long term coin, in the same way that DRK is.
> DRK will/has corrected a bit, but I view a ~500k value as appropriate for the medium term. Disagree on BC, see above. You're right, that chart is true; don't be a later stage bagholder, guys.
> Selling at 470k was a very wise move IMO. You weren't greedy, and got out right around what I think is appropriate near term value.


I'm not confident enough on BC to invest on it, that's all...as for the rest, yeah big +1









Btw: New HP14 miner for cpu users: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=255782.msg6409359#msg6409359

73% speed boost!!!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> As long as you don't lose money, it's a win in my book. Every little 2.5 to 5% gain counts...if you can get 100% good for you but it's way more risky.
> Say you make 75% good trades, that would be awesome and it's my goal. Anything over 50% is good anyway


I worked my way up to about 2btc spread across Mintpal and Polo. On Polo I set my limits and walk away. Watch Mintpal on BTCwisdom and exit when I see it going south. Want to work up to about 5BTC to trade to see the a bigger gain on lower increases.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> For gaming/benching dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried some 3dm11, dat cpu bottleneck.
> I still get good fps in games but I wanted to post some hwbot scores for the heck of it.


aha i see. Makes more sense, reminds me of when i was benching 3 6970's @ 1.4v on chilled water, was bottlenecked like crazy even with a 2600k @ 5.4Ghz


----------



## frickfrock999

Blackcoin is getting added to Vault of Satoshi tomorrow!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Blackcoin is getting added to Vault of Satoshi tomorrow!


is that a big deal?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> is that a big deal?


Oh yes. It's one of the most respected exchanges in the world.

You can exchange BC for FIAT now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh yes. It's one of the most respected exchanges in the world.
> 
> You can exchange BC for FIAT now.


tied up in FLT so I can only buy ~100 BC's

Willing to see where those go, not too concerned though.

Maybe after you get a whole bunch of BTC's you can get some plastic surgery for your thumbs


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh yes. It's one of the most respected exchanges in the world.
> 
> You can exchange BC for FIAT now.


It is a pretty big deal, but there has been a BC/Fiat pairing on prelude.io for 2 weeks now (along with other crypto/Fiat pairings as well). For those not familiar with prelude/moolah, read up on them, they have some interesting concepts in the works.


----------



## frickfrock999

Love VOS. Their transparency and honesty is why they have such a great following.

I remember when VTC first went on there and I think the price doubled to $2.00 or something. Of course it went back down immediately afterwards.









Which reminds me, I think I've got some dusty old VTC around here somewhere...


----------



## DizZz

What is the future for FLT looking like? Sold a bunch at 1625 but still have a little left that I'm not sure what to do with.


----------



## frickfrock999

Well, the multipool just went live 20 minutes ago.

http://www.fluttercoinpool.com/

Now we wait and see.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, the multipool just went live 20 minutes ago.
> 
> http://www.fluttercoinpool.com/
> 
> Now we wait and see.


FLT went down


----------



## dealio

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=585932.0
















at least they are honest


----------



## doctakedooty

Question I got my 7850 I mined very little for a day with my 3 ti which are highly ineffiecent but my 965 be I got a small hdd I can put in it and just need some ram is it even worth having 1 7850 mine 24/7 or should I not even waste mt time.


----------



## frickfrock999

Looks like the whales are capping it at 1200 again.

Oye... This might take a while .


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Question I got my 7850 I mined very little for a day with my 3 ti which are highly ineffiecent but my 965 be I got a small hdd I can put in it and just need some ram is it even worth having 1 7850 mine 24/7 or should I not even waste mt time.


Three 780 ti's? You can mine yacoin with them, or ultracoin, or any other of the cuda friendly coins.

A 7850 is way weaker, why did you get it?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Three 780 ti's? You can mine yacoin with them, or ultracoin, or any other of the cuda friendly coins.
> 
> A 7850 is way weaker, why did you get it?


I sold my 780ti's they are in my 4930k main rig. The 7850 and amd 965 be, board, and psu were given to me for free for building my buddys rig. I dont want to mine with my expensive stuff with the water pumps going hdds etc it just sucks down alot of power


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Looks like the whales are capping it at 1200 again.
> 
> Oye... This might take a while .


haha yea


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=585932.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least they are honest


Love it!


----------



## frickfrock999

Good Lord, BC just jumped up 5K when the VOS news dropped.

And it just keeps going. 0_o


----------



## DizZz

BC still on the move!


----------



## frickfrock999

Sold all my FLT for BC at 32K.

This is freaking *FANTASTIC!*


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Sold all my FLT for BC at 32K.
> 
> This is freaking *FANTASTIC!*


Always bet on black.


----------



## frickfrock999

Selling at soon as it hits 34-35K again.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Three 780 ti's? You can mine yacoin with them, or ultracoin, or any other of the cuda friendly coins.
> 
> A 7850 is way weaker, why did you get it?


Certain 7850's meet or exceed the efficiency metrics of R9 270's, especially since they cost less per unit by $20-40.


----------



## frickfrock999

Anddddddd I'm out.

Fun little profit run.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Certain 7850's meet or exceed the efficiency metrics of R9 270's, especially since they cost less per unit by $20-40.


I never said get a 270...my weapon of choice is the 750 ti 2gb.







(no 6 pin)

34w mining scrypt at 300kh/s.

Looking forward to the 880 if it's similar, efficiency wise.


----------



## DizZz

Dumped BC at 3440. 100%+ profit run on that - I'll take it


----------



## ccRicers

I bought some more at 35k. Hope it keeps taking off


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ouch! Why buy now? That's like the top of the pump...only buy if the uptrend keeps going with higher and higher volume, otherwise you'll get caught with a bag of useless coins.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I bought some more at 35k. Hope it keeps taking off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Why buy now? That's like the top of the pump...only buy if the uptrend keeps going with higher and higher volume, otherwise you'll get caught with a bag of useless coins.
Click to expand...

Yeah doesn't seem like a smart decision as we're already seeing the volume drop along with the price but hopefully I am wrong for your sake!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah doesn't seem like a smart decision as we're already seeing the volume drop along with the price but hopefully I am wrong for your sake!


Better late than never! I have strong faith in BC for the long run!


----------



## frickfrock999

The storm is coming...


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The storm is coming...


Edited: Nevermind


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Better late than never! I have strong faith in BC for the long run!


Good luck sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The storm is coming...


FLT?


----------



## frickfrock999

But of course.

I don't even have to technically hold it at this point. The price is so predictable, I could sell it at 1300 and buy it right back for 1200 at any time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yay!


----------



## ivanlabrie

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=170332.msg6415182#msg6415182

In case anyone was considering ASICs...read that thread, or at least read the last 10 pages or so.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=170332.msg6415182#msg6415182
> 
> In case anyone was considering ASICs...read that thread, or at least read the last 10 pages or so.


ASICs overall seem to suffer from dodgy quality control. When someone can easily plug a power supply cable in the wrong orientation causing the components to be fried, you're looking at some pretty bad design.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Bed soon,

Not leaving any sell orders up for FLT. I'll just wake up tomorrow and see where the price stands and go from there.


----------



## frickfrock999

RIP Whitecoin. I'll miss your sweet pumps.










But *MEANWHILE*, FLT is fluttering off. Multipool buys are in full effect!


----------



## ivanlabrie

FLT is doing ok...I still wouldn't sleep with a bag of em yet









Anyone got any of those POT blocks?


----------



## frickfrock999

Sleep?

Come on, Ivan. You know money never sleeps.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> RIP Whitecoin. I'll miss your sweet pumps.


Likely has to do with Mintpal's WC wallet going offline, WC devs attempting a blockchain fork without testing first :-/

Out of curiosity how often do you guys buy new BTC from fiat? I just bought 1 BTC this Friday and before that it was actually in the rise of the November bubble.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> FLT is doing ok...I still wouldn't sleep with a bag of em yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any of those POT blocks?


Jack's?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=170332.msg6415182#msg6415182
> 
> In case anyone was considering ASICs...read that thread, or at least read the last 10 pages or so.


That certainly is a way to force people onto your cloud service. I sure hope the Swede's don't have toothless consumer protection agency. KnC needs to get a new one ripped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> ASICs overall seem to suffer from dodgy quality control. When someone can easily plug a power supply cable in the wrong orientation causing the components to be fried, you're looking at some pretty bad design.


I bet that was by design at this rate. They all seem to treat their customers with contempt as they don't need them anymore. They just needed seed funds - they got that a long time ago.

Until AMD, nVidia, or some other established firm starts making miners, this will continue. They have no competition other than themselves, and they all seem to have a rather low bar set in terms of how to treat a customer and know it.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=170332.msg6415182#msg6415182
> 
> In case anyone was considering ASICs...read that thread, or at least read the last 10 pages or so.


What a nightmare..... glad I was able to resist the Titan's 300 MH/s song. This also explains those pictures floating around of KNC's datacenter, which is only supposed to hold 5% of their production output, but looks like the entire production run is housed there. Because it is.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=585932.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least they are honest


wow lol
on the bright side both BC and FLT are rising, yay


----------



## Rage19420

Waiting for FLT to jump soon. Its breaking my streak of .2btc per day.









Pretty disturbing news about WC. Glad i moved out of those days ago.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Pretty disturbing news about WC. Glad i moved out of those days ago.


The devs are such n00bs, they couldnt' even copy and paste a coin right.


----------



## JMattes

I hope flt takes off but I wouldn't mind one more dip so I can buy in more.. then off to the moon!

Flt always seem to pump when I am.sleeping


----------



## DizZz

FLT pumping within the next 48 hours? Or is it more of a long term pump


----------



## frickfrock999

It's been pretty gradual so far. Very slow and steady.

The floor was 1300 yesterday and now it's 1350.

If you bought in when it was below 1100 a few days ago, you can still walk off with a profit.


----------



## thrgk

Who jumped on bc train and made some money? Made 8% off its volatility and another 10% on darkcoin. Day Trading is nice if you got the time to watch it










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lacrossewacker

not sure what to make of that 6BTC order at 410k on DRK.


----------



## frickfrock999

Did you see the 106 BTC order at 45 before they removed it?


----------



## thrgk

Yea wonder if that' means drk is going up or down lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

I have officially sold my BC, waiting for FLT to reach 1500-1600 then imma sell that too


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I have officially sold my BC, waiting for FLT to reach 1500-1600 then imma sell that too


Thinking the same...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Jack's?


No I mean the proof ot transaction thing FLT has.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> not sure what to make of that 6BTC order at 410k on DRK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea wonder if that' means drk is going up or down lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I don't even look at buy orders...unless there's a sell wall I can use to buy some cheap coin before a pump, I don't care xD


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Some of you may be interested in the new merge-mineable coin on the VTC blockchain, Monocle (MON) which goes live on Friday 2nd May at 7pm UK time. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=585817


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's really interesting...wish I had bought vtc at the low










Good ltc pump going on, after the super low. (btc-e)


----------



## dealio

dev said merged mining only thru p2pool until someone else figures it out.... just watch how p2pool's contribution to VTC network hastrate goes past 50% as soon as monocle launches


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's really interesting...wish I had bought vtc at the low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good ltc pump going on, after the super low. (btc-e)


so buy back into VTC some? it's been pretty much the same price for like a month now.


----------



## ccRicers

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's really interesting...wish I had bought vtc at the low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good ltc pump going on, after the super low. (btc-e)


Huh? I don't see it there. LTC/fiat and LTC/BTC both dropped just around the same time BTC fell below $450. VTC's still on the low, and because of the BTC price drop it fell about 15 cents this week.

I decided to buy more BTC through Coinbase with these prices. I forgot how quick Coinbase is, took less than 5 minutes







But the deposit to my balance takes 4 business days


----------



## Rage19420

PIG coin up 400%+ on Poloniex.

Need NUT to take off like this with my 5+mill coins.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

BC loses its appeal as a real currency every time this whale pushes the price down like this... Good for investment, bad for the coin.


----------



## antonio8

Does anyone know if a coin ticker exist? Kinda like a stock ticker you can input your stocks you own to keep an eye on the price on a fly.


----------



## btupsx

Big BC developments guys.

1. "Meet Black" 5% bonus promotion going on for any WC bag holders. Check details on BC BTCTalk thread.

2. Cryptoalts P2P pool now has full x11 mining functionality, SHA256 coming online in days, other algos to follow.


----------



## frickfrock999

Okay, that's the last time we try to do a pump on Crypsty.

COMM was our objective today and freaking Cryptsy stopped up hard. It's just too slow.

Still, we did get small gain.

For future reference, let's just do our pumps on Mintpal from now on.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Does anyone know if a coin ticker exist? Kinda like a stock ticker you can input your stocks you own to keep an eye on the price on a fly.


Download this

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobnetic.coinguardian

(for android)

probably one for apple too


----------



## lacrossewacker

Anybody think DRK has any more short term fun happening?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Anybody think DRK has any more short term fun happening?


IDK if it has a lot of potential, think it will hit 45 though, quick 10% prolly


----------



## DizZz

Dumped my FLT - I'll take the 75% profit


----------



## frickfrock999

Not a bad decision. Profit is profit.

As soon as it hits 2000, I'm selling mine. Then buying back in when it hits 1300 again.

And then... we all know what must be done...


----------



## JMattes

I sold at 1500.. of course it had to keep going up.. but i bought at 1100 so I am cool.. Looking for the dip to 1300 or even 1200 to buy back in.. maybe I will buy 30k this time..


----------



## frickfrock999

Well, the Fluttercoin MP payout is happening in 3 hours.

That's the big moment I'm waiting on.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Not a bad decision. Profit is profit.
> 
> As soon as it hits 2000, I'm selling mine. Then buying back in when it hits 1300 again.
> 
> And then... *we all know what must be done.*..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so buy back into VTC some? it's been pretty much the same price for like a month now.


The low was touched a while back...that was the time to buy, not now, unless there is a clear trend.
VTC, like LTC is more of a longer term thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> \
> Huh? I don't see it there. LTC/fiat and LTC/BTC both dropped just around the same time BTC fell below $450. VTC's still on the low, and because of the BTC price drop it fell about 15 cents this week.
> 
> I decided to buy more BTC through Coinbase with these prices. I forgot how quick Coinbase is, took less than 5 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the deposit to my balance takes 4 business days


Same, I see a head and shoulders pattern forming xD
I bought at the low, 0.02311, but didn't sell at the top (0.0235) because the uptrend wasn't going away. Should have sold there instead of going out to eat some snacks lol
I still think LTC might get to 0.024-0.025 soon anyway, so in this case I'll end up a bag holder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Okay, that's the last time we try to do a pump on Crypsty.
> 
> COMM was our objective today and freaking Cryptsy stopped up hard. It's just too slow.
> 
> Still, we did get small gain.
> 
> For future reference, let's just do our pumps on Mintpal from now on.


Who's we?


----------



## Skye12977

Any chance anyone could help explain a simple way to convert BTC to go into a bank or paypal?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Any chance anyone could help explain a simple way to convert BTC to go into a bank or paypal?


coinbase is simple straight to the bank.

localbitcoins.com works well too.

Heck, even craigslist

I prefer to do EVERYTHING in cash now (avoid a little Tax scruff by next year)


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> coinbase is simple straight to the bank.
> 
> localbitcoins.com works well too.
> 
> Heck, even craigslist
> 
> I prefer to do EVERYTHING in cash now (avoid a little Tax scruff by next year)


I almost want to find someone that would be willing to send payapl vs my BTC lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Who needs cash when we've got these?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> coinbase is simple straight to the bank.
> 
> localbitcoins.com works well too.
> 
> Heck, even craigslist
> 
> I prefer to do EVERYTHING in cash now (avoid a little Tax scruff by next year)
> 
> 
> 
> I almost want to find someone that would be willing to send payapl vs my BTC lol
Click to expand...

So they could hit you with a chargeback when they get the BTC? No thanks....

In other news, can we please get Doge up? I want to dump my half million but not at 100 sats... should have dumped them a long time ago.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ivanlabrie

Never end up a bag holder, unless it's a proven coin...like ltc or btc.
Anything other than that is way more risky.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So they could hit you with a chargeback when they get the BTC? No thanks....
> 
> In other news, can we please get Doge up? I want to dump my half million but not at 100 sats... should have dumped them a long time ago.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


current cash value from my BTC wallet to their BTC wallet, then they either send me $ via paypal or Amazon of that same cash value of BTC
ie 25$ worth of BTC from me to them, they send 25$ to either paypal or amazon.
But I doubt anyone would do it seeing as they'd want cash more than BTC


----------



## ivanlabrie

Paypal is fine as long as you trust the other person...


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, the Fluttercoin MP payout is happening in 3 hours.
> 
> That's the big moment I'm waiting on.


oh darn I thought that was yesterday.. I thought it was safe to sell at 1500..oh boy...


----------



## frickfrock999

They were doing micro buys throughout the night yesterday. I think every 5 seconds or something?

Not to mention, the pool just tripled in size in less than 24 hours.


----------



## JMattes

Hmmm.. To buy in at 1500 or to not buy in... that is the question....


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Paypal is fine as long as you trust the other person...


Except paypal takes some of the $


----------



## lacrossewacker

God it is going to be incredibly frustrating to have this guy in front of you all race long...


----------



## frickfrock999

Speaking of which, I need to buy some Doge now.

It's halving in 12 hours.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to buy some Doge now.
> 
> It's halving in 12 hours.


Historically, what does having do to the price?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to buy some Doge now.
> 
> It's halving in 12 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historically, what does having do to the price?
Click to expand...

Make it go down... a lot







I was there for the first halving...


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh yes.

That thing is going to crash like Oceanic Flight 815.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to buy some Doge now.
> 
> It's halving in 12 hours.


Yep


----------



## frickfrock999

I wonder how far it's going to drop this time. Getting some dirt cheap Doge with some FLT earnings would be awesome. But there's no way I'm paying 100+ sats for it.

Also, the Blackcoin pool is being heavily DDOS'd by some other multipool rivals.

We FLTers had nothing to do with it.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I wonder how far it's going to drop this time. Getting some dirt cheap Doge with some FLT earnings would be awesome. But there's no way I'm paying 100+ sats for it.
> 
> Also, the Blackcoin pool is being heavily DDOS'd by some other multipool rivals.
> 
> We FLTers had nothing to do with it.


Drop? Doge will rise , it did last time(For a short time then dumped)


----------



## frickfrock999

I meant more for the bagholders.

We're going to see Dogelovers cry enough tears to flood a small town tommorow.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I meant more for the bagholders.
> 
> We're going to see Dogelovers cry enough tears to flood a small town tommorow.


Haha yea,

Why does it/will it fall though? less coins equal each coin should be worth more? Idk though, not in it, kinda staying more towards playing flt drk and bc


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I never said get a 270...my weapon of choice is the 750 ti 2gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no 6 pin)
> 
> 34w mining scrypt at 300kh/s.
> 
> Looking forward to the 880 if it's similar, efficiency wise.


I know you never said anything about the 270, just seemed like you were disparaging the 7850. So, I was just pointing out that it can get very close to 270 levels of efficiency (which is near the top for AMD cards.) Going to be setting up my first 750ti rig this week. Prices came down enough for the EVGA SC 2 giggles that I couldn't resist any longer. Excited to taste that 34w hashing goodness.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> God it is going to be incredibly frustrating to have this guy in front of you all race long...


I think it looks great. Especially love the rocket blasting off on the rear quarter panel. Gotta give it to the Shibes, they get things done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I wonder how far it's going to drop this time. Getting some dirt cheap Doge with some FLT earnings would be awesome. But there's no way I'm paying 100+ sats for it.
> 
> Also, the Blackcoin pool is being heavily DDOS'd by some other multipool rivals.
> 
> We FLTers had nothing to do with it.


BC pool was barraged by not one, but TWO hailstorm DDoS attacks. I see Doge as a good value right now; race is coming up, along with the halving. Will be dumped afterward though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Drop? Doge will rise , it did last time(For a short time then dumped)


This. The first anticipation of the first halving helped drive it up to 300+ sats.


----------



## JMattes

With FLT falling... I am very tempted to buy back in.. question is where will be the bottom.. I think I will wait it out see if 1100 comes around again as thats a safe bottom.
Good Luck guys!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd mine some flt...not sure if I'd buy in with $$$ right now.

Maybe mine at nicehash and buy some, but depends on how the trends look.


----------



## frickfrock999

Andddddd bought a healthy chunk of Doge.

Now we wait.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Okay, that's the last time we try to do a pump on Crypsty.
> 
> COMM was our objective today and freaking Cryptsy stopped up hard. It's just too slow.
> 
> Still, we did get small gain.
> 
> For future reference, let's just do our pumps on Mintpal from now on.


Who is "we" doing these pumps?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Doge? hmmm...good luck









I bought into LTC for now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

not holding onto anything but a small handful of DRK I bought at 37. Bought a 150 or so, but sold all but ~20 at 39k


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Andddddd bought a healthy chunk of Doge.
> 
> Now we wait.


Id love to buy some, but really rather pay 95sat, 105 is pricey.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Doge? hmmm...good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought into LTC for now.


I was thinking about LTC. I think it might do a slight reversal, just not too sure. What other than being low made you buy?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I was thinking about LTC. I think it might do a slight reversal, just not too sure. What other than being low made you buy?


There was a double bottom pattern forming in the LTC/BTC chart on BTC-E which was probably one of the main reasons why he bought it.


----------



## JMattes

I am wondering that too.. don't get me wrong I would go nuts if ltc went to the moon as I have 50 coins..

But I see no reason for it in for foreseeable future..

3000posts.. ltc to the moon?? Hope so!


----------



## Capwn

Gosh I wish there was a way to tip doge on OCN.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I was thinking about LTC. I think it might do a slight reversal, just not too sure. What other than being low made you buy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> There was a double bottom pattern forming in the LTC/BTC chart on BTC-E which was probably one of the main reasons why he bought it.


I bought really low, sold at 0.0234 btc since I needed to sleep...double bottom, yeah.
But that was only part of the reason, there was also a strong reversal going on, volume on buys, and a clear change in trend.
At first I thought I'd sell at 0.02345 but for some reason I didn't place a sell order.

Went for a snack and price already had touched my target and went back down! I was pretty pissed lol...luckily a double bottom started to form and I decided to wait and bought some more on the second dip, then finally sold at 0.02337 and some more at 0.0234.

Fun stuff, a bit slow but well...better than nothing.

I'll stay in btc till I see any other clear trends going on.


----------



## DizZz

Where is everyone's preferred exchange? I used to use BTCE and BTER a lot but have recently moved a lot of my funds to mintpal.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

If Whitecoin pulls through this whole mess it will be hard to deny them as one of the top communities in the crypto game... They are heading places other coins have not had to go before. Pretty amazing if they pull it off.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Where is everyone's preferred exchange? I used to use BTCE and BTER a lot but have recently moved a lot of my funds to mintpal.


I like poloniex if I have time or it's not on a large exchange. I can usually grab whatever I need below market if I'm patient. If the coin is stable I can sometimes turn around and resell it at market rate to someone impatient. Otherwise I use MP or BTER.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I bought really low, sold at 0.0234 btc since I needed to sleep...double bottom, yeah.
> But that was only part of the reason, there was also a strong reversal going on, volume on buys, and a clear change in trend.
> At first I thought I'd sell at 0.02345 but for some reason I didn't place a sell order.
> 
> Went for a snack and price already had touched my target and went back down! I was pretty pissed lol...luckily a double bottom started to form and I decided to wait and bought some more on the second dip, then finally sold at 0.02337 and some more at 0.0234.
> 
> Fun stuff, a bit slow but well...better than nothing.
> 
> I'll stay in btc till I see any other clear trends going on.


So nothing dramatic - oh well. Thanks.


----------



## frickfrock999

So the Flutter's Multipool payouts got delayed because of Cryptsy being slow.

Christ Almighty. Why must you torture me so?


----------



## Deaf Jam

China is making me want to buy DRK. I just don't want to at this price - it just screams to me that I will have to call ziploc shortly if I am wrong.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> If Whitecoin pulls through this whole mess it will be hard to deny them as one of the top communities in the crypto game... They are heading places other coins have not had to go before. Pretty amazing if they pull it off.


It will be a triple miracle if the coin makes it in any way, shape, or form. As far as I know, deposits are still locked out at the exchanges, so the mass selling deluge has not even begun yet, i.e. current prices do not reflect past 24-36 hours of developments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> China is making me want to buy DRK. I just don't want to at this price - it just screams to me that I will have to call ziploc shortly if I am wrong.


I feel the same way. Fundamentals are rock solid, but TA doesn't yield any definitive short term clues. More comfortable sitting out as of now. Also BTC slide is aggravating, very tired of the drop-rally-drop to slightly lower low pattern that's been repeating the past 45 days.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> It will be a triple miracle if the coin makes it in any way, shape, or form. As far as I know, deposits are still locked out at the exchanges, so the mass selling deluge has not even begun yet, i.e. current prices do not reflect past 24-36 hours of developments.
> I feel the same way. Fundamentals are rock solid, but TA doesn't yield any definitive short term clues. More comfortable sitting out as of now. Also BTC slide is aggravating, very tired of the drop-rally-drop to slightly lower low pattern that's been repeating the past 45 days.


The exchanges will continue to be locked until the problems are completely worked out... There may be an initial sell off when they reopen deposits, but if it makes it that far it will surely bounce back. We shall see though. I think it is a goldmine with all of the recent crap going on. Daytraders dream coin


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The exchanges will continue to be locked until the problems are completely worked out... There may be an initial sell off when they reopen deposits, but if it makes it that far it will surely bounce back. We shall see though. I think it is a goldmine with all of the recent crap going on. Daytraders dream coin


It is going to be extremely captivating, either way. So there is a completely new dev taking over? What is the ETA for reopening trading?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> It is going to be extremely captivating, either way. So there is a completely new dev taking over? What is the ETA for reopening trading?


It was pretty much a community takeover. Several Devs from other coins are helping out with coding, testing and re-releasing the wallet, then they will turn to focus on promoting the coin. I do not have an ETA right now, I believe they are testing.

This is the official announcement:
"An important update regarding whitecoin

I would like to thank everyone for their support. I am amazed at how this community has come together. Since announcing this, I've had hundreds of people reach out to me offer moral, material, and technical support.

A work group of major stakeholders in whitecoin has been assembled, our plan is to commission a dev to properly update the wallet for us in the coming hours. We have found the dev we need. However, we feel it is only fair that those who are devoting their expertise be compensated. Real people with real jobs will be dropping everything to save whitecoin.

Our plan will be handled via a transparent process, we will not accept code from an anonymous or non-qualified dev. Here are some basic facts for everyone:

1. The premine is gone, we believe it was dumped long ago, and still no contact from the whitecoin creators.
2. A vast and financially backed alliance is forming to create a legitimate whitecoin foundation.
3. The blockchain is secure and your coins are safe.
4. We expect to release a wallet update within 24 hours if not much sooner.
5. To continue to protect the block chain, if you support this plan, we ask you to point your hash to whitecoinpool.com at port 3377
6. We continue to request that all users avoid transferring their coins wallet to wallet, and that exchanges not permit exit of whitecoin until the update and hard fork.
7. Notice of the hard fork will be given in advance.
8. Transparent fundraising via an escrow service will be announced tomorrow so that whitecoin can move to the next phase and recover.
9. All users at whitecoinpool.com (chunkypools) were protected from this crash by virtue of the fact we had no time or faith to process our final WhiteCoin buys once this situation became clear. Your hash from the last 24(approx) hours has been protected as BTC, payouts will resume in the morning.
10. After this message you will not hear from us until morning, when after I've received an update on the new devteam's progress, I will make a followup announcement.

My personal goal is to see WhiteCoin move to 10K sat+ where our community believes it should be. I won't quit until that happens.

Thanks again for all your support and patience, point your miners, let's get some sleep, and it's a new day for whitecoin tomorrow.

With highest respects,

Chris Salsman

(mogonzo)"


----------



## ivanlabrie

I still can't take a coin called whitecoin seriously (after something like blackcoin came out a while before).

Stranger things have happened, but it's hard to beat the original...(except for tenebrix vs ltc, it tends to work like that).


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I still can't take a coin called whitecoin seriously (after something like blackcoin came out a while before).
> 
> Stranger things have happened, but it's hard to beat the original...(except for tenebrix vs ltc, it tends to work like that).


I think very soon you will see statements like "its hard to beat the original" to be quite dated. It does not need to be white vs black, both can exist.


----------



## Deaf Jam

There is a bot on Noble gobbling up 0.0022 then 0.0033 amounts of noble every ten seconds for a LONG time now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I think very soon you will see statements like "its hard to beat the original" to be quite dated. It does not need to be white vs black, both can exist.


Well, I don't feel attached to any coin in particular...only ones I'd hold for a while would be ltc, btc or maaaaaaybe vtc.
If I see any of those about to fall I'd look into trading them to btc, then if btc falls I'll 'short' it and buy back more btc to increase my holdings if it goes down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> There is a bot on Noble gobbling up 0.0022 then 0.0033 amounts of noble every ten seconds for a LONG time now.


Bots do funny stuff at times...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Where is everyone's preferred exchange? I used to use BTCE and BTER a lot but have recently moved a lot of my funds to mintpal.


I prefer and only use BTER, it gets harder to track more and more different exchanges. besides, the layout of BTEr seems better than cryptsy, i gotta admit.

I'm now left holding some FLT and some Doge, waiting for the block halving, which is said to be happening in a few hours. Going to watch bter like im hunting


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I have a huge problem, im running dual r280x xfx tahiti xtl cards, and just have a fresh install of my whole system. Now to the problem my first card works around 700kh/s ut my secondary cardwroks at like 15-20 kh/s and funny thing they both work around 80c degrees. So if anyone coulöd look at my (mining.bat) file and see if there is a problem in there? Else i think my second card is brken But no worries got warranty and havent tampered with the card so. here is my bat file it is 100% virus free: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zf8z4vdz58l010r/mining.rar .And if it looks fine what else shouöld i check? I think i will try to remove the "good" 700kh/s card and only have the low performing card in use at first 16* pci-e port. Ill give some bitcoins when i mined some to the one who solves this, ty in advance


----------



## barkinos98

doge halving did not do much
i bought at 104 and now i can sell at 106

i thought this halving was going to be different


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I have a huge problem, im running dual r280x xfx tahiti xtl cards, and just have a fresh install of my whole system. Now to the problem my first card works around 700kh/s ut my secondary cardwroks at like 15-20 kh/s and funny thing they both work around 80c degrees. So if anyone coulöd look at my (mining.bat) file and see if there is a problem in there? Else i think my second card is brken But no worries got warranty and havent tampered with the card so. here is my bat file it is 100% virus free: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zf8z4vdz58l010r/mining.rar .And if it looks fine what else shouöld i check? I think i will try to remove the "good" 700kh/s card and only have the low performing card in use at first 16* pci-e port. Ill give some bitcoins when i mined some to the one who solves this, ty in advance


Your bat file is this:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 12TfypuyyaiX9dhTaPuxKKWJKgaz5HNuMk -p x --shaders 2048,2048 --thread-concurrency 8192,21000 -g 2 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1000,1000 --gpu-memclock 1500,1500 --auto-fan -I 13,13

If you running both cards it should be like this:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 12TfypuyyaiX9dhTaPuxKKWJKgaz5HNuMk -p x --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192 -g 2 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-memclock 1500 --auto-fan -I 13

If you want to have different settings for each card its best to use separate bat files for each card and use the device tag "-d 0" etc.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> doge halving did not do much
> i bought at 104 and now i can sell at 106
> 
> i thought this halving was going to be different


When it halves it doesnt instantly go up.. by halving it decreased the supply.. so less new coins are generated.. it will take awhile


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> doge halving did not do much
> i bought at 104 and now i can sell at 106
> 
> i thought this halving was going to be different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it halves it doesnt instantly go up.. by halving it decreased the supply.. so less new coins are generated.. it will take awhile
Click to expand...

hopefully man, hopefully...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I have a huge problem, im running dual r280x xfx tahiti xtl cards, and just have a fresh install of my whole system. Now to the problem my first card works around 700kh/s ut my secondary cardwroks at like 15-20 kh/s and funny thing they both work around 80c degrees. So if anyone coulöd look at my (mining.bat) file and see if there is a problem in there? Else i think my second card is brken But no worries got warranty and havent tampered with the card so. here is my bat file it is 100% virus free: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zf8z4vdz58l010r/mining.rar .And if it looks fine what else shouöld i check? I think i will try to remove the "good" 700kh/s card and only have the low performing card in use at first 16* pci-e port. Ill give some bitcoins when i mined some to the one who solves this, ty in advance


ULPS does that, disable it in Afterburner or get a dummy plug for the second card.
Linux doesn't present this issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> When it halves it doesnt instantly go up.. by halving it decreased the supply.. so less new coins are generated.. it will take awhile


+1

I wouldn't buy into stuff because of news, unless there are other factors reinforcing my prediction.


----------



## frickfrock999

Doge is rising...


----------



## thrgk

Yep. Idk when to sell though lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm pretty skittish about it so I'll probably sell sooner rather than later.

This is a VERY temporary boost.

The thing about news and announcements is that they always affect the price 99% of the time.

We had a bunch of examples this week with BC rising when it added to VOS, FLT rising a ton when that "big announcement" was coming (then it promptly dropped) and Darkcoin rising because of all the negative Bitcoin China news. CAI *SKYROCKETED* with the news of their game being published.

News is a major factor in price. Always has been.


----------



## thrgk

yea, its at 115, thats 10% gains for me, think i will bail


----------



## Ximplicite

someone is selling 14BTC worth of FLT


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm pretty skittish about it so I'll probably sell sooner rather than later.
> 
> This is a VERY temporary boost.
> 
> The thing about news and announcements is that they always affect the price 99% of the time.
> 
> We had a bunch of examples this week with BC rising when it added to VOS, FLT rising a ton when that "big announcement" was coming (then it promptly dropped) and Darkcoin rising because of all the negative Bitcoin China news. CAI *SKYROCKETED* with the news of their game being published.
> 
> News is a major factor in price. Always has been.


Problem is figuring out IF price moves because of said news or not...so buying in anticipation of hype is a bad idea.
As soon as things start rolling, then you get it


----------



## frickfrock999

True, you just have to known what news to listen to and make sure it comes from reliable sources.

Preferably, the devs themselves.


----------



## thrgk

Sold at 115 and bought at 104. Little over 10% overnight I'll take those gains any day

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Sold at 115 and bought at 104. Little over 10% overnight I'll take those gains any day
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


aww yis
i bought at 104 too and after this webinar imma sell


----------



## lacrossewacker

From http://www.hxb.com.cn/chinese/callcenter/show.jsp?cid2=691118&id=13986536615280489
Quote:


> 根据中国人民银行等五部委联合下发的《关于防范比特币风险的通知》（银发[2013]289号），为保护社会公众的财产权益，维护人民币的法定货币地位，防范洗钱风险，从即日起，任何机构和个人不得将我行账户用于比特币、莱特币等的交易资金充值及提现、购买及销售相关交易充值码等活动，不得通过我行账户划转相关交易资金。一经发现，我行有权采取暂停相关账户交易、注销相关账户等措施。
> 社会公众发现上述行为的，可以向我行举报。
> 特此声明。


free translation.com

Quote:


> In accordance with the People's Bank, and 5 ministries jointly issued by the guard on the currency risk of silver and 2013' 289 number) that, in order to protect the interests of the public interest in the property, and keep the renminbi's legal tender status, and prevent money-laundering risks, from now on, any of the bodies and individuals are not allowed to be my bank account for more than the coin, Madeleine Albright, and currency transactions of money value and the current, purchase and sales-related transaction charge code, and must not, by my bank account in the transaction. I found that I have the right to take pause account related transactions, log off the accounts, and so on.
> As members of the public found that the above-mentioned acts, which can be to me.
> We hereby declare.


I don't care what their outcome is...I just want their crap taken care of.

lol I'm in a webinar right now. maybe we're in the same one


----------



## thrgk

Glad I sold I feel like it will drop really quick soon. Think I will buy back once everyone dumps it so I can have some on May 4th when the race occurs. Publicity has to make it go up some I'd think. What you guys getting in after doge? Darkcoin blackcoin? White coin I don't trust and flutter maybe

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deaf Jam

Finally an AC pump filled my sell order at 975 last night. I was thinking I was going to get stuck with them. I'll take 10% profits over a 20% loss. I may miss the big pump, but at this rate it doesn't seem to want to cross much over 900 anymore, so I'll go with playing it safe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm pretty skittish about it so I'll probably sell sooner rather than later.
> 
> This is a VERY temporary boost.
> 
> The thing about news and announcements is that they always affect the price 99% of the time.
> 
> We had a bunch of examples this week with BC rising when it added to VOS, FLT rising a ton when that "big announcement" was coming (then it promptly dropped) and Darkcoin rising because of all the negative Bitcoin China news. CAI *SKYROCKETED* with the news of their game being published.
> 
> News is a major factor in price. Always has been.


That's funny, because CAI absolutely tanked on the news that it was going to be making games.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Finally an AC pump filled my sell order at 975 last night. I was thinking I was going to get stuck with them. I'll take 10% profits over a 20% loss. I may miss the big pump, but at this rate it doesn't seem to want to cross much over 900 anymore, so I'll go with playing it safe.
> That's funny, because CAI absolutely tanked on the news that it was going to be making games.


Lol yep. Bunch of angry whales who were afraid of innovation and wanted to maintain their control over the market.

Then they jumped 30K when Tiny Elementals hit the Play store.


----------



## barkinos98

if this sells as it is i'm going to have made a 15% profit


----------



## frickfrock999

Buying into DRK, support is massive on Mintpal right now. Buys are stacking.

Let's see how quick this profit turns...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Buying into DRK, support is massive on Mintpal right now. Buys are stacking.
> 
> Let's see how quick this profit turns...


buy order set for 38 let's do this !

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Buying into DRK, support is massive on Mintpal right now. Buys are stacking.
> 
> Let's see how quick this profit turns...


just bought some too









I'll have to figure out why my BTC hasn't transferred from Cryptsy yet...

Sent 1.34 BTC from Cryptsy to Mint yesterday afternoon. Still not seeing it. Gotta log back in and see what's going on but I don't have my phone with me in the office for the 2 factor authentication....argh


----------



## frickfrock999

I posted about that yesterday. Cryptsy is slow because of all the FLT payouts and their web servers being compromised.

I'm staying away from them for a few days at least.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I posted about that yesterday. Cryptsy is slow because of all the FLT payouts and their web servers being compromised.
> 
> I'm staying away from them for a few days at least.


I usually go back and forth by using BC, but this time......

Of course I was only on crypsty for Comm lol Hopefully never back there again.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Buying into DRK, support is massive on Mintpal right now. Buys are stacking.
> 
> Let's see how quick this profit turns...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> buy order set for 38 let's do this !
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I just saw those same walls, I went to buy, but checked again to be safe and they were gone. So I didn't place it. Lots of people rode this wave up and are still cashing out on impulse, hence the low sell depth. If you bought in right you may be able to make a small amount on fluctuations.

I've been doing that on a few coins lately - just today everyone is jumping my orders I need to re-up - the coins themselves haven't moved though.

There is a whale pushing the FLT market down. Every now and then a 12 BTC sell order come up. Soon as it quits being jumped, it gets pulled. It is making me want to put more in - the only thing keeping me out is price.


----------



## Rage19420

Mining on the X11 BC pool on cryptoalts. Very nice results!

Runs very cool, half the wattage and near 3x increase in hash!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Mining on the X11 BC pool on cryptoalts. Very nice results!
> 
> Runs very cool, half the wattage and near 3x increase in hash!


What is this X11 you speak of?!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I posted about that yesterday. Cryptsy is slow because of all the FLT payouts and their web servers being compromised.
> 
> I'm staying away from them for a few days at least.


Buy the DRK? Not moving too much yet, lot of SMALL sell orders on mint


----------



## Rage19420

See here for the pool info: http://cryptoalts.com/

Get the special sph sgminer here: http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/phm-sgminer-download/

See the video on how to set it up.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What is this X11 you speak of?!


just a different Algo that some coins use. For instance DRK uses that algo. Don't worry, everybody else sees that same amount of khash increase so it's still the same playing field. Just much better heat wise which is HUGE for somebody in my circumstances.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Buy the DRK? Not moving too much yet, lot of SMALL sell orders on mint


Already bought it.

Also, the FLT Pool team just released an update on what happened last night.










https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z7O8qbAgz6oC0lhqGKjEHM0jsyTfCx8v3K2qFU2nZ0k/edit


----------



## lacrossewacker

The takeaway from that article....don't trust people and crypsty sucks


----------



## thrgk

Hope people sold DOGE, seems to be dropping some, I think the "DOG" is about to go outside and do a number 2 lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hope people sold DOGE, seems to be dropping some, I think the "DOG" is about to go outside and do a number 2 lol


I pronounced that "Doggycoin" for the longest time up until like a month or two ago

Holding onto my DRK - not sure what to do with the rest of my BTC. Just sitting back for now. Everything is just too unpredictable right now. I mean....AUR seeing a 60% increase today? WHYYYYYYYY


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I pronounced that "Doggycoin" for the longest time up until like a month or two ago
> 
> Holding onto my DRK - not sure what to do with the rest of my BTC. Just sitting back for now. Everything is just too unpredictable right now. I mean....AUR seeing a 60% increase today? WHYYYYYYYY


How long you holding DRK for? id like to sell at 42 or maybe 40, idk if it will get there though. If BC drops to 28 I will buy into that, it always jumps back to 30-32


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How long you holding DRK for? id like to sell at 42 or maybe 40, idk if it will get there though. If BC drops to 28 I will buy into that, it always jumps back to 30-32


yeah probably the same as you.

A lot of noobs (myself included) bought into DRK after they saw the rise. They have yet to be tested, either by patience or market manipulation. Drk has yet to go through the normal roller coaster ride


----------



## lacrossewacker

Somebody has been gobbling up some noblecoin recently. hmmmmm

Why is AUR and AC getting some major action today? Especially AUR, that girl has been pumped/dumped like 3 times in the past month!


----------



## ccRicers

FrickFrock, what's your outlook on FLT's price this week? Is it really just a whale or two keeping prices down? Price charts are erratic now, but I did manage to sell some at 1500 and buy back in around 1350 now to increase my supply, but it seems to be taking a holding pattern. I have an almost even split between FLT and BC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Somebody has been gobbling up some noblecoin recently. hmmmmm
> 
> Why is AUR and AC getting some major action today? Especially AUR, that girl has been pumped/dumped like 3 times in the past month!


Same thing I'm asking, especially for AsiaCoin. Seems like a wild card to me.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

DRK looks like it is going to be a good lesson in fake walls here in a second.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> DRK looks like it is going to be a good lesson in fake walls here in a second.


It's been doing that all day. That's the third time now. Twice I've wanted to buy and waited - the walls vanished. Someone has a bunch to unload and they seem to be trying to keep the price up while they do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> FrickFrock, what's your outlook on FLT's price this week? Is it really just a whale or two keeping prices down? Price charts are erratic now, but I did manage to sell some at 1500 and buy back in around 1350 now to increase my supply, but it seems to be taking a holding pattern. I have an almost even split between FLT and BC.
> Same thing I'm asking, especially for AsiaCoin. Seems like a wild card to me.


Be careful with AC. The time to buy was yesterday. You may benefit from further action or pumping, but it could just as easily fall over and your going to have bags if it sticks to its previous floor of 600. The risk outweigh the rewards IMO.


----------



## lacrossewacker

just holding onto 50 drk right now. Any advise from those with a better idea of how the market works?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Somebody has been gobbling up some noblecoin recently. hmmmmm
> 
> Why is AUR and AC getting some major action today? Especially AUR, that girl has been pumped/dumped like 3 times in the past month!


Reason doesn't matter!









I did some arbing with ac, wc, spa and aur today...also caught a few pumps while at it xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> just holding onto 50 drk right now. Any advise from those with a better idea of how the market works?


Hard to tell...


----------



## devilhead

so which time doge suppose to rise up?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> so which time doge suppose to rise up?


usually right before you buy some, then it drops right before you sell some


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> usually right before you buy some, then it drops right before you sell some


that like a rule


----------



## cam51037

Is anybody here running a Bitcoin node?

I'm in the process of setting one up through Digitalocean, as well as another on one of my miners. I'll just have to limit the node on my miner, I don't want my internet to slow down too much.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Why not set up a vertcoin p2pool node instead?


----------



## rickmontier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> so which time doge suppose to rise up?


give it couple years and it ill shine so bright


----------



## rickmontier

doubled-post deleted


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why not set up a vertcoin p2pool node instead?


Could do both. I actually tried awhile ago on an Ubuntu VM and had no success following a well-written tutorial. That pretty much sums up my Linux skills.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> FrickFrock, what's your outlook on FLT's price this week? Is it really just a whale or two keeping prices down? Price charts are erratic now, but I did manage to sell some at 1500 and buy back in around 1350 now to increase my supply, but it seems to be taking a holding pattern. I have an almost even split between FLT and BC.
> Same thing I'm asking, especially for AsiaCoin. Seems like a wild card to me.


I don't really expect much change. The FLT market is being heavily manipulated right now.

Maybe a small bump near the weekend, but the price probably won't skyrocket.

On the plus side, it's quite stable.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I don't really expect much change. The FLT market is being heavily manipulated right now.
> 
> Maybe a small bump near the weekend, but the price probably won't skyrocket.
> 
> On the plus side, it's quite stable.


still holding drk?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> still holding drk?


I sold mine off at 39 and 38. The uncertainty isn't worth it, especially now that the upward trend has leveled off. I'm personally waiting for all the weak/impatient hands to sell off. Some people (myself included) would've joined around the 30k mark hoping we'd see another doubling in the price.

For those that didn't see that, they'll hold for a few days and sell (like me) Just wait until the masses start that though and the price will drop.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> still holding drk?


Yeah, selling on the next upswing.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, selling on the next upswing.


yea same, i never saw it at 39 or i would of sold. If it hits 38 im out, IF it hits lol


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea same, i never saw it at 39 or i would of sold. If it hits 38 im out, IF it hits lol


Set a sell order for what you believe it will reach and then you don't have to worry so much.

This is usually how I do my day trading. I buy the coin, set the sell order at 5-10% and move on. When I first started using sell orders, I'd be shocked the coins sold more often than not. I sold MYR on MP for 410 today when it was only above 400 an hour tops. While I missed out on getting 20% profit at the peak and settled for 10%, I may not have caught that brief rise to take advantage of to begin with and thus not sold anything today.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Set a sell order for what you believe it will reach and then you don't have to worry so much.
> 
> This is usually how I do my day trading. I buy the coin, set the sell order at 5-10% and move on. When I first started using sell orders, I'd be shocked the coins sold more often than not. I sold MYR on MP for 410 today when it was only above 400 an hour tops. While I missed out on getting 20% profit at the peak and settled for 10%, I may not have caught that brief rise to take advantage of to begin with and thus not sold anything today.


kind of like a fire and forget method. Pretty good way to keep you from getting hung up over the minute jumps and drops in the price.


----------



## ivanlabrie

But risky as fug!









Arbing is fine for people starting out...if you couple it with some price action analysis you'll be golden.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, selling on the next upswing.


LOL someone has a 38btc sell order at 36 for drk, i think some huge manipulation is occurring, think we should bail?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> DRK looks like it is going to be a good lesson in fake walls here in a second.


You don't say


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> LOL someone has a 38btc sell order at 36 for drk, i think some huge manipulation is occurring, think we should bail?


Somebody wants their own little stash of DRK, that's for sure. But I'm staying with it for now.

The thing about playing with whales is that there's always a calm before the storm.

With FLT, that calm has been going for a week straight.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Somebody wants their own little stash of DRK, that's for sure. But I'm staying with it for now.
> 
> The thing about playing with whales is that there's always a calm before the storm.
> 
> With FLT, that calm has been going for a week straight.


Yea guess I will, let me know if you do sell though in a hurry lol, sometimes news comes out and I do not know till its too late cant watch it as well in school


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> But risky as fug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbing is fine for people starting out...if you couple it with some price action analysis you'll be golden.


I don't just pick any random coin. There is a method. I usually look for quality - coins like PANDA, CORG, AIR.









Your post are actually one of the reasons I'm not so greedy anymore and my average profits are up because of it. So thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Somebody wants their own little stash of DRK, that's for sure. But I'm staying with it for now.
> 
> The thing about playing with whales is that there's always a calm before the storm.
> 
> With FLT, that calm has been going for a week straight.


I've been slowly building my FLT stash off dips and raises. It has replaced EMC2 as my coin I have been playing regularly to nibble a bit more value at a time out of it. Thanks for posting about it quite a bit - the name totally turned me off, but hearing it enough made me interested. I've now made some decent money off the coin, and hopefully we both will be able to make a bit more.

How are the multipool returns? I am mining FLT, but I'm about to find something else, the difficulty isn't making it worthwhile.


----------



## thrgk

I am using http://flt.dedicatedpool.com/index.php?page=gettingstarted to mine flt, is this not the best to use? I didnt really think about it, got 4 7970s to shoot at flt though.

What pool do you think is best? for flt


----------



## Deaf Jam

I was hoping to mine UVC starting tomorrow, but unfortunately the twitter brigade is all up in arms about it. Difficulties are gonna be insane for that coin as well on start. Hopefully with that hype comes a nice high price and a good pump. It's about to become more profitable for me to mine EXE or VTC again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am using http://flt.dedicatedpool.com/index.php?page=gettingstarted to mine flt, is this not the best to use? I didnt really think about it, got 4 7970s to shoot at flt though.
> 
> What pool do you think is best? for flt


That's the pool I'm mining at. I have 10 Mh pointed at it right now. Good pool with a large hash rate and low rejects.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm going to sell my FLT at 1500...
I've been waiting for so long it got really really annoying


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Hello guys im hoping im posting this in rtight thread, if not pls move it to correct one Mr admins /mrs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Your bat file is this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 12TfypuyyaiX9dhTaPuxKKWJKgaz5HNuMk -p x --shaders 2048,2048 --thread-concurrency 8192,21000 -g 2 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1000,1000 --gpu-memclock 1500,1500 --auto-fan -I 13,13
> 
> If you running both cards it should be like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u 12TfypuyyaiX9dhTaPuxKKWJKgaz5HNuMk -p x --shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192 -g 2 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-memclock 1500 --auto-fan -I 13
> 
> If you want to have different settings for each card its best to use separate bat files for each card and use the device tag "-d 0" etc.


Thank you m8, i +rep you







I have one question just. Now my gpu in the first pci-e slot is working cooler at 76-77celcius, and the bottom gpu works at 86-87 celcius- The first card hashes at around 700khas and the bottom card at around 550 khash. My guess is thjat its throttling cause of the higher heat, ami right or? My6 only chance for getting both cards to hash around 700 is to get water custom loop but its not worth it for around 200-250 khash, and well i have no idea if there is any aftermarket cooler that can handle my gpu´s and i dont wanna break the warranty!

So my guess is that i have to settle for what i got now or what are your guys oppionion? Thank you for helping me out!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm going to sell my FLT at 1500...
> I've been waiting for so long it got really really annoying


Good idea, sell whenever you can take profits...it's not wise to hold coins with such low trade volumes.
Heck, right now I'd hold btc and wait for a good trade to show up...there's nothing out there, not even arbitrage opportunities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Hello guys im hoping im posting this in rtight thread, if not pls move it to correct one Mr admins /mrs
> Thank you m8, i +rep you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one question just. Now my gpu in the first pci-e slot is working cooler at 76-77celcius, and the bottom gpu works at 86-87 celcius- The first card hashes at around 700khas and the bottom card at around 550 khash. My guess is thjat its throttling cause of the higher heat, ami right or? My6 only chance for getting both cards to hash around 700 is to get water custom loop but its not worth it for around 200-250 khash, and well i have no idea if there is any aftermarket cooler that can handle my gpu´s and i dont wanna break the warranty!
> 
> So my guess is that i have to settle for what i got now or what are your guys oppionion? Thank you for helping me out!


IF you're using your main rig, just add more fans...honestly mining inside a case sucks, and depending on water cooling sucks too. I wouldn't use it for stuff running 24/7, too risky. (come at me wc guys...it just isn't practical) -> glacer 240l owner here xD (never got to expand the thing, and the pump died yay)

Front to back airflow, and maybe a side exhaust if your cards are non reference would help.
You also MUST, and I mean it, MUST undervolt your gpus to be able to mine inside a case with more than one, otherwise things will get toasty.

You will need to mod the bios and flash it to the cards (since most radeons are locked these days).

Any more questions?


----------



## barkinos98

I sold my FLT and now, without spending any external money, i've doubled my capita.
Started out with 0.10706 BTC and now at 0.23987 BTC from a couple of week's worth of trading based on fricky's sayings. And yes, although it is a mistake i just went by what frick said and now i'm in profit 100%+


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good stuff xD

Now you can try to trade on your own









Or maybe pay Frick for his tips lol


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Hello guys im hoping im posting this in rtight thread, if not pls move it to correct one Mr admins /mrs
> Thank you m8, i +rep you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one question just. Now my gpu in the first pci-e slot is working cooler at 76-77celcius, and the bottom gpu works at 86-87 celcius- The first card hashes at around 700khas and the bottom card at around 550 khash. My guess is thjat its throttling cause of the higher heat, ami right or? My6 only chance for getting both cards to hash around 700 is to get water custom loop but its not worth it for around 200-250 khash, and well i have no idea if there is any aftermarket cooler that can handle my gpu´s and i dont wanna break the warranty!
> 
> So my guess is that i have to settle for what i got now or what are your guys oppionion? Thank you for helping me out!


Dittio on what Ivan said. Mining inside a case doesn't work well. Add more fans, or may want to check out some of the x11 coins that run cooler perhaps.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Dittio on what Ivan said. Mining inside a case doesn't work well. Add more fans, or may want to check out some of the x11 coins that run cooler perhaps.


I added a third 280x and I can't even mine x11 now...I need to downlock to 750 core and mem to stay at 92c on the top card, and that is 4 blademaster 120x25mm fans at 100% in the case. (front/top intakes and side/rear exhausts).

Bottomline: Maybe if I had reference style coolers I could pull it off but these msi gaming cards suck.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good stuff xD
> 
> Now you can try to trade on your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe pay Frick for his tips lol


Frick prefers compliments


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Frick prefers compliments


*LAVISH ME WITH KISSES.*


----------



## theSmooth1

i get over 2m/hs from a 7950 using x11, your settings are very wrong


----------



## barkinos98

Wonder if i can send turkish candy and chocolate to frick without paying a fortune for the shipping


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh speaking of which....

The Blackcoin on Wall Street announcement just dropped. A 50 man promotion team is planning to be sent out.

And it's freaking nuts.


















https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6455841#msg6455841


----------



## DizZz

Is arbitrage a legitimate and profitable strategy for trading cryptos?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Is arbitrage a legitimate and profitable strategy for trading cryptos?


if you're fast enough (and the coin for that matter)

I sometimes look at the lesser known exchanges occasionally to see if anybody left some old sell orders that are currently way below market price. i'll scoop them up and put them up for sale on mintpal. Happens pretty rarely for me though - I suppose you just need to actively be on the lookout for that type of thing or just have some BTC residing across different exchanges and always buying at the lowest one.


----------



## barkinos98

so do we buy more BC?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so do we buy more BC?


I wouldn't until you see something in the market react. Doge pulls these types of stunts ALL THE TIME. Price does not move.


----------



## frickfrock999

I wouldn't. It hasn't been launched yet.


----------



## ccRicers

I'm making some more small gains with Cinni today. Might as well play some of the more volatile coins while we're waiting on BC and others to move.

Ivan, your guides have been helping in particular the "lower highs" pattern, but it's a bit tricky to follow with MintPal's bar charts. The last bar is at least 10 minutes behind the current price, making you fall behind in reacting to the pattern. You can't always depend on BitcoinWisdom's real-time charts because they don't have all the coins (like Cinni).


----------



## lacrossewacker

This is how you monitor markets lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSTARR*
> Screenshot:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XscDfjp.png
> 
> Warning: Do not put exchanges in the panel view - it seems block pop ups - I couldn't confirm 'cancel all'
> 
> I use Stylish to format Bitcoin Wisdom. If you bookmark the links like https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd/#panel, w/ #panel appended to the end, it will be paneled with one click. If you want to change settings easily, you can change the 'applies to' to the individual exchange links (like I linked above) so when you just go to www.bitcoinwisdom.com, the style sheet won't apply. Set your settings, then refresh the paneled views, and the settings will apply. Here's a screenshot of the two diff. stylesheets included. http://i.imgur.com/trg2MU2.png
> 
> You can also stack panels above / below each other and then click the grey bar to quickly flip between tabs http://i.imgur.com/YMVGBQ6.png
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish/fjnbnpbmkenffdnngjfgmeleoegfcffe?hl=en
> http://pastebin.com/N75Gfp7k Completely barebones style sheet. I resize these for the ticker.
> http://pastebin.com/bFBuQ2PP Time Interval + settings + tools
> 
> I recommend you make a few user profiles for Chrome - one with barebones, one with time interval etc.
> 
> I use Picture in Picture for the resizeable, sticky panels.
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/picture-in-picture-viewer/efaagmolahogmekmnmkigonhfcdiemnl?hl=en-US


*Source*


----------



## rickmontier

guys which exchange you use for doge to eur/usd directly?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSmooth1*
> 
> i get over 2m/hs from a 7950 using x11, your settings are very wrong


Actually x11 is very wrong...not optimized algo, at all.
A 280x gets tops 2300kh/s. 290 2600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh speaking of which....
> 
> The Blackcoin on Wall Street announcement just dropped. A 50 man promotion team is planning to be sent out.
> 
> And it's freaking nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6455841#msg6455841


Nice, we need more hype to break the sideways trading...at least price stabilized and found new support levels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Is arbitrage a legitimate and profitable strategy for trading cryptos?


Heck yeah xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm making some more small gains with Cinni today. Might as well play some of the more volatile coins while we're waiting on BC and others to move.
> 
> Ivan, your guides have been helping in particular the "lower highs" pattern, but it's a bit tricky to follow with MintPal's bar charts. The last bar is at least 10 minutes behind the current price, making you fall behind in reacting to the pattern. You can't always depend on BitcoinWisdom's real-time charts because they don't have all the coins (like Cinni).












Price action ftw, I can work with mintpals candles, lower time frames help see bullish or bearish sub patterns but 10 min is fine anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> This is how you monitor markets lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*


[/quote]

Nice!

I have an excuse for a multi monitor setup now. hmmmmm.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Price action ftw, I can work with mintpals candles, lower time frames help see bullish or bearish sub patterns but 10 min is fine anyway.


I'm still trying to deal with those non-moving candles. For instance I bought Cinni at 11300 as I correctly predicted an up swing in price. It moved past 12100, BUT I didn't sell yet until I could spot the three-candle pattern that would signal a downtrend.

Here's the problem. When the pattern showed up, the bottom of the third candle was at 11900, but the last price was already at 11100. This threw off my planning. I had to wait for it to climb up a little again to sell at a profit, which luckily happened. The time frame actually doesn't put you 10 minutes behind but closer to 20 minutes as the next candle after the 3rd catches up to the last price. I'm sure I wouldn't have this problem with Bitcoin Wisdom's charts though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> This is how you monitor markets lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*


Nice, but BitcoinWisdom doesn't support all the coins I'm trading


----------



## frickfrock999

GRS, AC, Cinni, and DRK are looking fun today.

Let the games begin.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody have any R9 280X Sapphire Dual-X BF4 Edition OC ?

I have some major issues with the RMA process, please PM me I need your help.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm still trying to deal with those non-moving candles. For instance I bought Cinni at 11300 as I correctly predicted an up swing in price. It moved past 12100, BUT I didn't sell yet until I could spot the three-candle pattern that would signal a downtrend.
> 
> Here's the problem. When the pattern showed up, the bottom of the third candle was at 11900, but the last price was already at 11100. This threw off my planning. I had to wait for it to climb up a little again to sell at a profit, which luckily happened. The time frame actually doesn't put you 10 minutes behind but closer to 20 minutes as the next candle after the 3rd catches up to the last price. I'm sure I wouldn't have this problem with Bitcoin Wisdom's charts though.
> Nice, but BitcoinWisdom doesn't support all the coins I'm trading


Yeah I understand...you'll have to make longer term trades or try to spot single candle patterns instead of waiting for the full candle to form (or look at the orderbook and try to imagine what's up...I do that)

Heck, I've drawn my own charts, by hand when I was trading BC at first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> GRS, AC, Cinni, and DRK are looking fun today.
> 
> Let the games begin.


No clear uptrend for now...the fun was missed. xD


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah I understand...you'll have to make longer term trades or try to spot single candle patterns instead of waiting for the full candle to form (or look at the orderbook and try to imagine what's up...I do that)
> 
> Heck, I've drawn my own charts, by hand when I was trading BC at first.
> No clear uptrend for now...the fun was missed. xD


It gets easier when the the peaks/drops are hammer-type candles, that's for sure. I think also part of the problem I was having is that there wasn't much volume during that price movement.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Always confirm with volume on up trends...









Arbing has been good, not insanely profitable but as close to 0 risk as it gets.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Always confirm with volume on up trends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbing has been good, not insanely profitable but as close to 0 risk as it gets.


How do you go about it? To me it seems too risky because unless you have the funds perfectly in the correct locations the market can destroy you by moving, All to get a couple percentage points. Or someone fills the order you wanted, or someone places a fill order to bridge the negative spread... I have been curious how people who are successful at it do it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, it's magicks...lol

1 failed trade, 12 succesful ones in 48hs.
You have to analyze the market, not just rely on the price differences, I only go for it if I think price might hold or go up from that point.


----------



## JMattes

What's with FLT? Heard it was going to the moon.. seems like it's died down..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What's with FLT? Heard it was going to the moon.. seems like it's died down..


Never trust people hyping coins








Charts don't lie, people do, or make mistakes...

Price did stabilize way higher than it was anyway.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What's with FLT? Heard it was going to the moon.. seems like it's died down..


Not holding any FLT or even following it, however, BC was originally projected to "go to the moon" over a month ago. Instead it crashed BADDDDDD. It wasn't until after it stayed in the 500 Sat range for over a few weeks if I remember correctly that it finally shot WAYYYYYYYY up.

Not saying that's what'll happen with FLT. It's just that either the community finally came around to BC, or whales finally saw some fun potential there. Maybe somebody else here can enlighten us a little further on that.


----------



## frickfrock999

So did anybody get in on that GRS action I mentioned this morning?

It just went to the moon.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Missed that bit...been doing arbing all day lol

I make the same or more than mining doing arbing alone...which is pretty safe.

But with higher risk comes higher rewards like dat GRS pump.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Missed that bit...been doing arbing all day lol
> 
> I make the same or more than mining doing arbing alone...which is pretty safe.
> 
> But with higher risk comes higher rewards like dat GRS pump.


Awwwwww...









Well did you at least get in on the AC and Cinni fun I mentioned? That's still getting great gains from this morning.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I didn't trade all day, focused on quick gains...busy day today :/

Managed to score three 8-9% trades and a few 2.5-5% ones.
Total of 12 trades, not a single loss. (except for a stupid mistake, I hit buy instead of sell lololol, but got the money back and didn't lose $)

AC has been crazy lately, same with cinni.*
I'm gonna give those pumps of yours a try with a few cents







Don't have time to scour the news threads and ANN.

*I bought at 10002 and sold at 10500, some more at 10200 and accidentally bought a few coins at 10500 too lol


----------



## DizZz

Made 7% in the last 3 hours with arbing. My new favorite crypto trading method


----------



## thrgk

thought drk was gonna go higher? I sold just like 2% gains, but still watching and its not doing much. I bought into BC at 27 so got a sell at 30 to make 10+%


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm gonna give those pumps of yours a try with a few cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have time to scour the news threads and ANN.


Good.









We need more pigeons.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Whitecoin will most likely do something huge tonight, in what direction? I don't know. But the exchanges are opening back up at 1130 EST from what I have read. Either people will dump all coins they have into the market or this coin will take off. It is pretty amazing what has reportedly been done with the coin. Basically a hostile takeover with new devs coming from all sorts of other coins to redo almost everything. Pretty neat if it works out.


----------



## thrgk

arent they already opened? Mintpal is selling some still?


----------



## Rage19420

I think the trading on WC can still happen, just deposits and withdrawals had been frozen.

No?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> arent they already opened? Mintpal is selling some still?


If you had WC in the exchange you can sell/buy, but deposits have been down for all exchanges for a while now. They are set to resume in 5 min (I believe), I just heard that they may be having trouble contacting MintPal to let them know though, so the time could be off. I am hoping for a huge dip so I can buy in real cheap.


----------



## frickfrock999

FLT IRC is live!









https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.kiwiirc.com/#fluttercoinpool


----------



## ivanlabrie

Still waiting for a nice FLT up trend


----------



## DizZz

Just nailed a 19% arbing trade by transferring DGB from cryptsy to mintpal









http://ultra-arb.com/


----------



## frickfrock999

Out of curiosity, would anybody here actually be interested in starting a pump group?

I said it as a joke earlier, but apparently people seem pretty into the idea.









If we did it, we would need some hefty BTC backing to move prices. Assuming we could get all of our time zones organized or whatever.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Out of curiosity, would anybody here actually be interested in starting a pump group?
> 
> I said it as a joke earlier, but apparently people seem pretty into the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did it, we would need some hefty BTC backing to move prices. Assuming we could get all of our time zones organized or whatever.


I'd be interested, hence the PM







can contribute 0.5BTC, maybe more depending on how much I can make on my own from trading before it gets going.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just nailed a 19% arbing trade by transferring DGB from cryptsy to mintpal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ultra-arb.com/


Nice!

I was trading Asiacoin, clear as water uptrend at mintpal...starting to slow down now.
Fun ride!

Going to bed now...atm, trading>mining, by far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Out of curiosity, would anybody here actually be interested in starting a pump group?
> 
> I said it as a joke earlier, but apparently people seem pretty into the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did it, we would need some hefty BTC backing to move prices. Assuming we could get all of our time zones organized or whatever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'd be interested, hence the PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can contribute 0.5BTC, maybe more depending on how much I can make on my own from trading before it gets going.


It'll be complicated, have to find the right target and compete with the russians and chinese already doing it xD


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Out of curiosity, would anybody here actually be interested in starting a pump group?
> 
> I said it as a joke earlier, but apparently people seem pretty into the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did it, we would need some hefty BTC backing to move prices. Assuming we could get all of our time zones organized or whatever.


Possibly interested, we will have to set up parameters so that we are not dumping into eachother though, it is not as easy as just announcing pump. It would be a shame if we were hurting members of the community.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Out of curiosity, would anybody here actually be interested in starting a pump group?
> 
> I said it as a joke earlier, but apparently people seem pretty into the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did it, we would need some hefty BTC backing to move prices. Assuming we could get all of our time zones organized or whatever.


Maybe.


----------



## Ali Man

How hard could it be? The group leader says pump, and we all pump.... If he messes up, he pays us all our BTC and quits mining forever.


----------



## Exidous

Frick pays in chocolate and gummies so unless you are after Diabetes I'm not sure a fault will pay out. 

Question about arbing.

The basics seems pretty simple. If it says SPA -> SPA Cryptsy Mint pal it means buy some SPA on Cryptsy, transfer to Mint Pal and Sell SPA for BTC. But when it says something like DGC->BTC->UTC->BTC->DGC when does one trade between the exchanges?

I see they all follow the X->BTC->Y->BTC->Z format. I little clarity would be nice. I have a BTC or two to play with and would like to boost my VTC mining.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> Frick pays in chocolate and gummies so unless you are after Diabetes I'm not sure a fault will pay out.
> 
> Question about arbing.
> 
> The basics seems pretty simple. If it says SPA -> SPA Cryptsy Mint pal it means buy some SPA on Cryptsy, transfer to Mint Pal and Sell SPA for BTC. But when it says something like DGC->BTC->UTC->BTC->DGC when does one trade between the exchanges?
> 
> I see they all follow the X->BTC->Y->BTC->Z format. I little clarity would be nice. I have a BTC or two to play with and would like to boost my VTC mining.


The big diabetes supply store in my town is also a fudge shop - they even run commercials highlighting this fact.









If you click on the arb in question, you can see the trade order that they want you to do. Often they have you switch to UTC because that it the coin the arbitrage site revolves around. Notice that you can often arb AC ->AC from site x to y, but then they also offer arb between x and y, or y and x (with a negative balance, so just go backwards) using UTC. The site exist to drum up demand for UTC, so that is why the UTC middleman option is there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

UTC gets your coins faster in case you don't have BTC in there.
Only problem is when you go for something like Cinni, that takes FRIGGIN FOREVER to transfer and you get pretty close to losing money on that trade. (damn you cinni and your stupid PoS only network with 2 or 3 open wallets, minting blocks)


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Out of curiosity, would anybody here actually be interested in starting a pump group?
> 
> I said it as a joke earlier, but apparently people seem pretty into the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did it, we would need some hefty BTC backing to move prices. Assuming we could get all of our time zones organized or whatever.


I have a fairly hefty amount of btc to play with and I would definitely be interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I was trading Asiacoin, clear as water uptrend at mintpal...starting to slow down now.
> Fun ride!
> 
> Going to bed now...atm, trading>mining, by far.


Yeah I'm enjoying trading so much more than I ever was mining. And I'm making significantly more as well


----------



## lacrossewacker

when aiming to take advantage of the price differences between exchanges, which coins are the big NO NO NO's due to their slow speed?

Ivan, you mentioned Cinni being too slow to transfer at the right time.

are there others that just stand out as being incompatible?


----------



## lacrossewacker

*Bitcoin now on Bloomberg*
Quote:


> The Bloomberg Professional service provides financial and business professionals data, news, analytics and execution systems across many asset classes. With the addition of bitcoin pricing, we're doing what Bloomberg has always done: provide transparency and solutions for the markets that matter to our clients.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloomberg - Twitter*
> We are pleased to announce today that Bloomberg is providing bitcoin pricing to our 320,000+ global subscribers


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *Bitcoin now on Bloomberg*


Lets hope that means a spike in price....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> when aiming to take advantage of the price differences between exchanges, which coins are the big NO NO NO's due to their slow speed?
> 
> Ivan, you mentioned Cinni being too slow to transfer at the right time.
> 
> are there others that just stand out as being incompatible?


Bitcoin takes forever too, look at coin specifications like block time and if it is PoS only look at the amount of open wallets minting blocks.
This might be a security concern too, for stuff like Blackcoin, cause if the biggest whales don't keep coins minting PoS, someone can attack and double spend with 51% of the total coins at stake. (which wouldn't cost much to accomplish in some cases)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Lets hope that means a spike in price....


Don't think so, but you never know








People go crazy and sell everything when they hear stuff about China.
"The chinese are now big fans of the New York Knicks, and they said they will sell ALL bitcoins to accomplish their goal of invading America to watch every game they play".
Insta 50% crash







(and then I buy in...I need a news blog)


----------



## frickfrock999

@barkinos98 @thrgk @Jeffinslaw

I thought you guys could find this pretty helpful since you're still new to the game.

It's pretty comprehensive and it gives you tons of info. Perfect for making those millions that you want.









http://alunacrypto.blogspot.com/2014/03/how-to-bitcoin-altcoins-daytrading-fundamental-technical-analysis-profitable-trading-strategy.html


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

This is just in. The communist party of China invades Bitcoins HQ and replaces their currency with Bitcoins.


----------



## JMattes

Looks like a whale is trying to bring down the price of FLT....

Great.. I got like 30k coins.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> @barkinos98 @thrgk @Jeffinslaw
> 
> I thought you guys could find this pretty helpful since you're still new to the game.
> 
> It's pretty comprehensive and it gives you tons of info. Perfect for making those millions that you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://alunacrypto.blogspot.com/2014/03/how-to-bitcoin-altcoins-daytrading-fundamental-technical-analysis-profitable-trading-strategy.html


Aight son you know i trust you with this stuff!


----------



## thrgk

Who got into white coin ? I got in last night at 780 wow good orpfits. Think I will sell

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrgk

Just aold. At 950.make just over. 1 bc overnight.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Just aold. At 950.make just over. 1 bc overnight.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Wow I wish I was that lucky! I never make trades that good haha..

Typically I buy something and boom crash haha


----------



## thrgk

What coins will you guys be day trading today ? Bc and dark seem like there stuck and not moving much

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Who got into white coin ? I got in last night at 780 wow good orpfits. Think I will sell
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I haven't seen anything for me yet


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Who got into white coin ? I got in last night at 780 wow good orpfits. Think I will sell
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything for me yet
Click to expand...

hmm? I bought in before 1130 last night before the exchanges re opened on mint and held till just a few minutes ago. Good quick profit. Now have to find another to get into

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh this is hilarious.

After all that "banning" and red tape, China is still trading more BTC than any other country.










Also, Flowertech's lineup is getting more and more temping...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Flowertech's lineup is getting more and more temping...


what you buying into today frick? Or not sure yet. Cinni and ac already jumped. Not sure what to buy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what you buying into today frick? Or not sure yet. Cinni and ac already jumped. Not sure what to buy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I just rode 3 pumps yesterday and I'm still riding that high. No more trading for today, my belly is full.

Take a look at that guide I posted for you, I think it'll help you a lot in deciding what to invest in next.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Also, Flowertech's lineup is getting more and more temping...


I would not mind getting some of these things. I just hate pre orders and the amount of time they have in between shipping.


----------



## barkinos98

oh crap that hash for $330
if only i could get them shipped to here the moment payment is cleared :/

and tbh its not even profits for me its the annoyance that is caused. you spend racks on something to make you e-racks and someone else tries it before you.
its like hiring a prostitude for an evening but then the guy next door getting it before you and then sending it off

what sucks more is, its clearly not "testing".
ferrari tests your stuff too, to check if its running or not. they dont go to the imola track and hoon your mid life crisis


----------



## lacrossewacker

If we go with the Pumping thing....which takes a lot to build up the community (twitter followers), name is OCN_PUMPER or something like that


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If we go with the Pumping thing....which takes a lot to build up the community (twitter followers), name is OCN_PUMPER or something like that


replace the verd wack with the verb pump... lacrossepumper

i call "pumpealio"

pimppump99

pumpinos98

ThePUMPNOOB

and so on


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If we go with the Pumping thing....which takes a lot to build up the community (twitter followers), name is OCN_PUMPER or something like that


Dont use OCN name or the mods will get irked.
Quote:


> PLEASE DON'T ADVERTISE YOUR MINING POOL, OR CREATE A MINING POOL OR GROUP WITH OVERCLOCK.NET'S NAME ANYWHERE, THIS IS AGAINST OCN'S TERMS OF SERVICE AND MAY YIELD IN A WARNING.


http://www.overclock.net/f/18042/distributed-computing-general


----------



## dealio

derp doublepump


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'm not really sure that people on here understand how a pump works... And I'm not sure everyone would be so interested if they knew how it worked. All of those twitter handles that scream pump are scams, if you make money on them you are getting lucky. So I will try to break the process down and everyone can decide if they would want to, esp since it would involve members of the community that you participate heavily in.

1. A few people buy up coins at a very cheap price, at low volumes, over a few days. It is important that they do not buy a lot, because a spike in volume will tip off people.
2. Those people then announce they will be pumping an 'unannounced coin' thoughout the day, getting people to join the IRC.
3. At this point those people set their sells at 50% to 250% profits, in small increments so there are no 'walls'
4. They then give 'privileged members' the name of the coin, these people pump up the price slightly, filling the orders that cover slight profits for the original few.
5. Then they announce publicly, Orders go flying in for about a minute, and the last ones in are stuck with coins that cost 250% marked up.

These last two steps are what concerns me about OCN people banding together for a P&D group. Some of you will be stuck with largely marked up prices when you fill an order, go around to sell it, and it is already coming down. These pumps can only help a few people, and there are more than a few people who are interested in this (from what I have seen). Really only the people who know the coin a week in advance get to experience the profits, these are also the guys that you are sending 1BTC to join their 'inside club'. The 'inside members' often only get a few percentage points of profits, with a HUGE downside risk, but often are happy to do this; I think it is because they paid for this privilege and are trying to convince themselves they did something 'good'. But a majority of the people involved are screwed so massively that they could never recoup their losses by holding the coin.

I am still slightly temped to see how frick wants to run this P&D group, at best, it would be a bunch of OCN guys screwing over the rest of the crypto world on a twitter handle. Which.... I may be game for. I just wanted to make sure everyone knew what a P&D really is.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Dont use OCN name or the mods will get irked.
> http://www.overclock.net/f/18042/distributed-computing-general


you're right. my fault
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> replace the verd wack with the verb pump... lacrossepumper
> 
> i call "pumpealio"
> 
> pimppump99
> 
> pumpinos98
> 
> ThePUMPNOOB
> 
> and so on


I prefer....

*pumperwacker*

lol


----------



## frickfrock999

The majority of those pumpers are scam artists. Me and Laccrosse were talking about one guy in particular who burns folks consistently.

But assuming we go ahead with this, we'd need a heck of a lot more people.

We've got what, maybe 10 at this point?

Unless we're all whales, that ain't gonna get us very far.









*Also:* I'm not running the group. I just thought it'd be something cool to mull over.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Whitecoin will most likely do something huge tonight, in what direction? I don't know. But the exchanges are opening back up at 1130 EST from what I have read. Either people will dump all coins they have into the market or this coin will take off. It is pretty amazing what has reportedly been done with the coin. Basically a hostile takeover with new devs coming from all sorts of other coins to redo almost everything. Pretty neat if it works out.


Watched the jump on Mintpal as it happened last night, didn't buy in though, WC has to earn my trust back. So far a very healthy increase in volume, but not any crazy price movements, which I find perplexing. Are the specs still the same, still ~50 million coins?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Out of curiosity, would anybody here actually be interested in starting a pump group?
> 
> I said it as a joke earlier, but apparently people seem pretty into the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did it, we would need some hefty BTC backing to move prices. Assuming we could get all of our time zones organized or whatever.


I'd be interested if the parameters are right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I was trading Asiacoin, clear as water uptrend at mintpal...starting to slow down now.
> Fun ride!
> 
> Going to bed now...atm, trading>mining, by far.
> 
> It'll be complicated, have to find the right target and compete with the russians and chinese already doing it xD


Seriously, what is up with AC?! Big big volume, along with corresponding price movement. No time to plow through ANN thread, but curious if it is just pump driven, or based on coin fundamentals.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh this is hilarious.
> 
> After all that "banning" and red tape, China is still trading more BTC than any other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Flowertech's lineup is getting more and more temping...


China has been gorging on BTC for a long time now. Makes one wonder if all of their banning announcements are *meant* to manipulate.








10MH for less than $350 would be a paradigm buster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not really sure that people on here understand how a pump works... And I'm not sure everyone would be so interested if they knew how it worked. All of those twitter handles that scream pump are scams, if you make money on them you are getting lucky. So I will try to break the process down and everyone can decide if they would want to, esp since it would involve members of the community that you participate heavily in.
> 
> 1. A few people buy up coins at a very cheap price, at low volumes, over a few days. It is important that they do not buy a lot, because a spike in volume will tip off people.
> 2. Those people then announce they will be pumping an 'unannounced coin' thoughout the day, getting people to join the IRC.
> 3. At this point those people set their sells at 50% to 250% profits, in small increments so there are no 'walls'
> 4. They then give 'privileged members' the name of the coin, these people pump up the price slightly, filling the orders that cover slight profits for the original few.
> 5. Then they announce publicly, Orders go flying in for about a minute, and the last ones in are stuck with coins that cost 250% marked up.
> 
> These last two steps are what concerns me about OCN people banding together for a P&D group. Some of you will be stuck with largely marked up prices when you fill an order, go around to sell it, and it is already coming down. These pumps can only help a few people, and there are more than a few people who are interested in this (from what I have seen). Really only the people who know the coin a week in advance get to experience the profits, these are also the guys that you are sending 1BTC to join their 'inside club'. The 'inside members' often only get a few percentage points of profits, with a HUGE downside risk, but often are happy to do this; I think it is because they paid for this privilege and are trying to convince themselves they did something 'good'. But a majority of the people involved are screwed so massively that they could never recoup their losses by holding the coin.
> 
> I am still slightly temped to see how frick wants to run this P&D group, at best, it would be a bunch of OCN guys screwing over the rest of the crypto world on a twitter handle. Which.... I may be game for. I just wanted to make sure everyone knew what a P&D really is.


There are variations to this, but in general the premise is correct...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The majority of those pumpers are scam artists. Me and Laccrosse were talking about one guy in particular who burns folks consistently.
> 
> But assuming we go ahead with this, we'd need a heck of a lot more people.
> 
> We've got what, maybe 10 at this point?
> 
> Unless we're all whales, that ain't gonna get us very far.


your mama is a whale.......

lol

jokes aside, it's really too risky if we don't have the people behind us. I'd say 1,000+ followers on twitter. It'd need a catchy - but straight to the point- name.

The "director" of this account needs to be active on the twitter feeds, however, he/she needs to have access here to advise (what's the most pump-able, what's the market looking like, etc...)

The last thing I'd hate to see though is a member here becoming a bag holder - or double crossing one another.

What are some of your ideas?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The majority of those pumpers are scam artists. Me and Laccrosse were talking about one guy in particular who burns folks consistently.
> 
> But assuming we go ahead with this, we'd need a heck of a lot more people.
> 
> We've got what, maybe 10 at this point?
> 
> Unless we're all whales, that ain't gonna get us very far.


Start up a twitter account with pump in the title, Start 'following' people who talk about BTC/Alt coins. Find them by searching for #BTC #AltCoin. Send tweets out that you are going to start up a P&D with unannounced coins (though this will be a lie). People will follow you back, there are your funders. We would have to start off small, maybe we could double 2-3BTC a pump. But to think we would be doubling 10+BTC is kinda out of the picture. We are basically having to trick people that coins are on the rise so they buy in at 200% of a coins value.

Edit: Also this would have to move to the background of the site to work correctly. You can't have an open forum be the place you discuss these matters, if/when you get serious start up a Private IRC and send out the password via PM. I'd like one if you wouldn't mind









Also I have an idea to get those 1000+ members instantly for a pump or two. After that though we would be at square one. I can PM you to see if you would be interested.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Start up a twitter account with pump in the title, Start 'following' people who talk about BTC/Alt coins. Find them by searching for #BTC #AltCoin. Send tweets out that you are going to start up a P&D with unannounced coins (though this will be a lie). People will follow you back, there are your funders. We would have to start off small, maybe we could double 2-3BTC a pump. But to think we would be doubling 10+BTC is kinda out of the picture. We are basically having to trick people that coins are on the rise so they buy in at 200% of a coins value.
> 
> Edit: Also this would have to move to the background of the site to work correctly. You can't have an open forum be the place you discuss these matters, if/when you get serious start up a Private IRC and send out the password via PM. I'd like one if you wouldn't mind


Well like I said, I'm not going to be the lead on this project. I'll leave it up to you guys to decide who the head of this group should be.

I'm just a guy who speculates and eats chocolate. Not a pump master









We can make an IRC channel though. Kiwi has free ones we can use.


----------



## ccRicers

Whitecoin wanting to earn back my trust? Eh, too late, bought Asiacoins with them already







AC has already been good for me with arbitrage yesterday and volume is going well.

blkdoutgsxr has the right idea on how to plan a proper pump. I have only participated in an MXCnow pump group on Twitter and their approach was pretty basic, wait for the set time, and announce the coin AND the target price in chat and the pump happens in a window of a few minutes. They just made careful to pick some low-medium coins instead of what the current hype is. It's crude but at least I got 1.4 BTC out of the pumps (and lost most of it with MAX and WDC, easy come easy go







). However it does tip a lot of people off easily, whereas something that happens in steps, as described above is a better and more discrete move.


----------



## lacrossewacker

so is Asiacoin actually worth anything?







lol


----------



## note235

Hmmmm sold so many AC at different levels. Should have waited. Exciting though. Do you guys think AC will fall soon then?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so is Asiacoin actually worth anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


What's driving up the price is the PoW phase ending and the PoS phase approaching soon, so in the midst of a few whale dumps people are still snapping up the coins and still doing better compared to yesterday. Looks like AC is heading where WC failed to go.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What's driving up the price is the PoW phase ending and the PoS phase approaching soon, so in the midst of a few whale dumps people are still snapping up the coins and still doing better compared to yesterday. Looks like AC is heading where WC failed to go.


so maybe hold?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so maybe hold?


I think no one should sell a coin POW/POS before it hits POS.


----------



## thrgk

WC was trying this morning almost hit 10 but then came back down. I'm glad I sold at 950 made 20% or so since I bought at 78 last night . Wish I had gone straight into ac but cannot "catch then all" lpl

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so maybe hold?
> 
> 
> 
> I think no one should sell a coin POW/POS before it hits POS.
Click to expand...

you buying ac? Isn't it already to high? But may go higher since POS

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I think I just discovered that MintPal will not let you sell/buy from yourself... Do with this information what you will







Price Manipulation should be much easier.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I think I just discovered that MintPal will not let you sell/buy from yourself... Do with this information what you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price Manipulation should be much easier.


thought about that just to create some volume. Haven't tried following through though


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> thought about that just to create some volume. Haven't tried following through though


How I have been using it today is this:

Find a market that has a large discrepancy between lowest Sell and highest Buy, Place a sell order 1 pip below, place a small buy order at the same price. If you are the only person at that price the order will not fill, and the market will appear to be at equilibrium to someone that does not know what they are doing. They buy your sell order, you profit.

It has been working out for me, but it seems like a semi-risky strat so I take no responsibility for any coins lost in this process







Happy trading ya'll.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> @barkinos98 @thrgk @Jeffinslaw
> 
> I thought you guys could find this pretty helpful since you're still new to the game.
> 
> It's pretty comprehensive and it gives you tons of info. Perfect for making those millions that you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://alunacrypto.blogspot.com/2014/03/how-to-bitcoin-altcoins-daytrading-fundamental-technical-analysis-profitable-trading-strategy.html


Thanks for the link! Will check it out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not really sure that people on here understand how a pump works... And I'm not sure everyone would be so interested if they knew how it worked. All of those twitter handles that scream pump are scams, if you make money on them you are getting lucky. So I will try to break the process down and everyone can decide if they would want to, esp since it would involve members of the community that you participate heavily in.
> 
> 1. A few people buy up coins at a very cheap price, at low volumes, over a few days. It is important that they do not buy a lot, because a spike in volume will tip off people.
> 2. Those people then announce they will be pumping an 'unannounced coin' thoughout the day, getting people to join the IRC.
> 3. At this point those people set their sells at 50% to 250% profits, in small increments so there are no 'walls'
> 4. They then give 'privileged members' the name of the coin, these people pump up the price slightly, filling the orders that cover slight profits for the original few.
> 5. Then they announce publicly, Orders go flying in for about a minute, and the last ones in are stuck with coins that cost 250% marked up.
> 
> These last two steps are what concerns me about OCN people banding together for a P&D group. Some of you will be stuck with largely marked up prices when you fill an order, go around to sell it, and it is already coming down. These pumps can only help a few people, and there are more than a few people who are interested in this (from what I have seen). Really only the people who know the coin a week in advance get to experience the profits, these are also the guys that you are sending 1BTC to join their 'inside club'. The 'inside members' often only get a few percentage points of profits, with a HUGE downside risk, but often are happy to do this; I think it is because they paid for this privilege and are trying to convince themselves they did something 'good'. But a majority of the people involved are screwed so massively that they could never recoup their losses by holding the coin.
> 
> I am still slightly temped to see how frick wants to run this P&D group, at best, it would be a bunch of OCN guys screwing over the rest of the crypto world on a twitter handle. Which.... I may be game for. I just wanted to make sure everyone knew what a P&D really is.


So that's how it's done... I'll be honest and say that I never really knew how a P&D was actually done, makes sense now though, thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DizZz

I'm up 19% today through arbing. This is such a fun tactic!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm up 19% today through arbing. This is such a fun tactic!


I saw that site and I am sooooo ready to try it out. But finals







it's dead week and then I have finals next week. Will be able to start next Thursday when I'm home though!

Jeffinslaw

P.S. I checked out the site briefly and saw one of the suggested trades, it looks pretty easy.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I saw that site and I am sooooo ready to try it out. But finals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's dead week and then I have finals next week. Will be able to start next Thursday when I'm home though!
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> P.S. I checked out the site briefly and saw one of the suggested trades, it looks pretty easy.


It is pretty easy although you have to be really quick (all tabs open and ready to go when the site updates the arbitrage opportunities).


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I saw that site and I am sooooo ready to try it out. But finals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's dead week and then I have finals next week. Will be able to start next Thursday when I'm home though!
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> P.S. I checked out the site briefly and saw one of the suggested trades, it looks pretty easy.


Make sure to double check the values at the exchanges before doing the trade. Ultra-Arb seems to have a bug in it still. I saw a 22% gain listed for PPC and then increased the number of coins from 100 to 1000 and it jumped up to 95% gain.

This seemed really wrong and then noticed what was going on. The website reported the buy price at 0.04 BTC and the sell price at the other exchange of 0.004 BTC (which was also incorrect- it was also trading closer to 0.04!).. you'd actually be losing about 95%. It makes sense because the more coins you buy, the higher the price goes, diminishing your gains.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Make sure to double check the values at the exchanges before doing the trade. Ultra-Arb seems to have a bug in it still. I saw a 22% gain listed for PPC and then increased the number of coins from 100 to 1000 and it jumped up to 95% gain.
> 
> This seemed really wrong and then noticed what was going on. The website reported the buy price at 0.04 BTC and the sell price at the other exchange of 0.004 BTC (which was also incorrect- it was also trading closer to 0.04!).. you'd actually be losing about 95%. It makes sense because the more coins you buy, the higher the price goes, diminishing your gains.


Yeah definitely double check all values. The software is still in beta and I've already reported a couple of bugs like the one you described. Still enormously helpful for picking entry points though, just be careful.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> How I have been using it today is this:
> 
> Find a market that has a large discrepancy between lowest Sell and highest Buy, Place a sell order 1 pip below, place a small buy order at the same price. If you are the only person at that price the order will not fill, and the market will appear to be at equilibrium to someone that does not know what they are doing. They buy your sell order, you profit.
> 
> It has been working out for me, but it seems like a semi-risky strat so I take no responsibility for any coins lost in this process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy trading ya'll.


Ah good find!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Make sure to double check the values at the exchanges before doing the trade. Ultra-Arb seems to have a bug in it still. I saw a 22% gain listed for PPC and then increased the number of coins from 100 to 1000 and it jumped up to 95% gain.
> 
> This seemed really wrong and then noticed what was going on. The website reported the buy price at 0.04 BTC and the sell price at the other exchange of 0.004 BTC (which was also incorrect- it was also trading closer to 0.04!).. you'd actually be losing about 95%. It makes sense because the more coins you buy, the higher the price goes, diminishing your gains.


Double check everything three times then trade









I had fun with AC and now DGB...


----------



## MotO

I say we just give all of our BTC to frick and have him day trade for us haha. I have almost 2 BTC that needs doubling, frick!


----------



## theyoungone10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> How I have been using it today is this:
> 
> Find a market that has a large discrepancy between lowest Sell and highest Buy, Place a sell order 1 pip below, place a small buy order at the same price. If you are the only person at that price the order will not fill, and the market will appear to be at equilibrium to someone that does not know what they are doing. They buy your sell order, you profit.
> 
> It has been working out for me, but it seems like a semi-risky strat so I take no responsibility for any coins lost in this process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy trading ya'll.


But that's assuming you can buy back again at a lower price correct? Sorry I tried working it over in my head but it just seems as if you are selling at a slightly higher than market value.
los, doesn't this method risk someone just filling your buy order and no one filling the sell?

Edit: Sell FLT for a loss? I feel like it will bounce back however


----------



## thrgk

what you think about XBC?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> But that's assuming you can buy back again at a lower price correct? Sorry I tried working it over in my head but it just seems as if you are selling at a slightly higher than market value.
> los, doesn't this method risk someone just filling your buy order and no one filling the sell?
> 
> Edit: Sell FLT for a loss? I feel like it will bounce back however


What it does is close the market to the high end of the spread. What I first do is buy like 10 coins at the high price, then If there is buy orders at .00005555 and sell orders at .00006666 what you can do is set a large sell order at .00006665 and then place a very small (like 10 coins) buy order at the same price, the order will not fill if you are the only on with the sell order on .00006665 because you would basically be selling to yourself (or buying from yourself, however you want to look at it). So when someone who quickly looks at the charts sees this they think the market is currently at equilibrium at the price of .00006665 meaning that it is the price people are willing to buy and sell at. It is not a sure fire way to make money, but it is something you can exploit to close the market on the high side of the spread.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what you think about XBC?


I haven't looked at that in a while. Is it still an IPO coin?


----------



## thrgk

Think so yea. Lot of potential ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Think so yea. Lot of potential ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Just don't know about these IPO coins.

Have seen who the dev of the coin is? Or shall I say who is behind the coin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

IPOs, I wouldn't invest in them in general...I did invest in NXTL though.








Oh and I bought a ton of Summercoins for the heck of it xD

EDIT: read this guys: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=404364.msg6483636#msg6483636


----------



## JMattes

I am still holding bags of flt... I will give it a few days before I take the loss


----------



## frickfrock999

Don't get too emotionally attached to that FLT. I bailed days ago for that sweet Darkcoin boom.


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1...and Frick: "Trading Tips

#0: Don't join Pump & Dumps, period. For someone to make money, someone else has to lose. Don't be the one caught with the short end of the stick."

From your guy's blog


----------



## JMattes

Sniffle.. not attached to those FLT.. I was just hoping they would go back to 1400 and make a nice profit.. should of saw that coming.. waiting to at least break even

Started reading the blog.. not bad I see where you guys are getting some of those comments from now haha


----------



## frickfrock999

That guide is an absolute goldmine of information. I strongly encourage everybody to memorize it.

Seriously, it's going to help you make serious dough by just knowing a few key points. Especially chart reading.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That guide is an absolute goldmine of information. I strongly encourage everybody to memorize it.
> 
> Seriously, it's going to help you make serious dough by just knowing a few key points. Especially chart reading.


That guide is great, thank you!

So XXL coin and Water coin are neck and neck on Mintpal voting. What are your thoughts on buying some (whichever seems to be winning) before it comes on Mintpal? The value of the coin should increase because Mintpal is gaining so much traction, right?


----------



## thrgk

any opinions on emc2?


----------



## Jaydev16

Ok everyone, don't laugh at me (seriously







). I just bought the rig in my sig and I wanted to start cryptomining, just for fun and it'll be a learning experience as well. So I'll learn how to OC my GPU and increase the VRAM frequency in a few days (Splinter Cell happens). And one last thing, I live in India where $1=Rs.60+. As a scale of reference, a pack of Cheetos costs Rs.10. So it is still quite nice to mine, even on subpar cards (at night).
1.I was wondering if there was a client that would let me mine a variety of coins, depending on the value (which is highest, most effeciently minable, etc).
2.Do I have to have a credit/ debit card to start mining? I know I'd need a bank account to transfer but is a card necessary? I'm 16 and my parents are cautious about me and credit/ debit cards.
3.I read the guide on the first page (great guide, BTW) and should I just begin with CPU-based mining instead?

Thanks!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ok everyone, don't laugh at me (seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I just bought the rig in my sig and I wanted to start cryptomining, just for fun and it'll be a learning experience as well. So I'll learn how to OC my GPU and increase the VRAM frequency in a few days (Splinter Cell happens). And one last thing, I live in India where $1=Rs.60+. As a scale of reference, a pack of Cheetos costs Rs.10. So it is still quite nice to mine, even on subpar cards (at night).
> 1.I was wondering if there was a client that would let me mine a variety of coins, depending on the value (which is highest, most effeciently minable, etc).
> 2.Do I have to have a credit/ debit card to start mining? I know I'd need a bank account to transfer but is a card necessary? I'm 16 and my parents are cautious about me and credit/ debit cards.
> 3.I read the guide on the first page (great guide, BTW) and should I just begin with CPU-based mining instead?
> 
> Thanks!


1. There are a variety of clients available for mining, which are usually categorized by the type of hashing algorithm used by the coin. Most can mine a bunch of different coins that share it. Cgminer is one of the most popular ones for Scrypt coins, Cudaminer is specific for nVidia cards, etc. But there are more coins with different algorithms coming out now.

2. No need for a debit card to start mining. Just download the wallet software for the coin, find a mining pool and withdraw your mined coins to your wallet. If you want to convert to cash, a debit card might be helpful but not required. From your location, LocalBitcoins could be a good place to start looking for buyers locally.

3. CPU mining is more efficient for particular types of coins. I'm not really into CPU mining but other people can help.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ok everyone, don't laugh at me (seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I just bought the rig in my sig and I wanted to start cryptomining, just for fun and it'll be a learning experience as well. So I'll learn how to OC my GPU and increase the VRAM frequency in a few days (Splinter Cell happens). And one last thing, I live in India where $1=Rs.60+. As a scale of reference, a pack of Cheetos costs Rs.10. So it is still quite nice to mine, even on subpar cards (at night).
> 1.I was wondering if there was a client that would let me mine a variety of coins, depending on the value (which is highest, most effeciently minable, etc).
> 2.Do I have to have a credit/ debit card to start mining? I know I'd need a bank account to transfer but is a card necessary? I'm 16 and my parents are cautious about me and credit/ debit cards.
> 3.I read the guide on the first page (great guide, BTW) and should I just begin with CPU-based mining instead?
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> 1. There are a variety of clients available for mining, which are usually categorized by the type of hashing algorithm used by the coin. Most can mine a bunch of different coins that share it. Cgminer is one of the most popular ones for Scrypt coins, Cudaminer is specific for nVidia cards, etc. But there are more coins with different algorithms coming out now.
> 
> 2. No need for a debit card to start mining. Just download the wallet software for the coin, find a mining pool and withdraw your mined coins to your wallet. If you want to convert to cash, a debit card might be helpful but not required. From your location, LocalBitcoins could be a good place to start looking for buyers locally.
> 
> 3. CPU mining is more efficient for particular types of coins. I'm not really into CPU mining but other people can help.


No cpu coin is really profitable right now, maybe Yacoin, but even that is not all that great.

I'd reccomend getting a GTX 750 Ti 2gb or two to start mining now.








You get to save on a power supply, and it will mine really well. (would be lovely if it could do sli, though but well, can't have everything).


----------



## antonio8

What the heck is the mBTC and how do you cash out?


----------



## Roulette Run

Anybody see any coins that are real exciting to mine right now?


----------



## antonio8

p


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Anybody see any coins that are real exciting to mine right now?


Unioversity Coin. Get in while you can. Some serious hash on it.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> What the heck is the mBTC and how do you cash out?


Its Bitcoin


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> What the heck is the mBTC and how do you cash out?


Specifically it is a 1/1000 of a bitcoin. A uBTC is 1/1,000,000th of a bitcoin, and a satoshi is a 1/100,000,000th of a Bitcoin. The significance of a Satoshi is it is the smallest part a BTC can be broken into. How do you cash it out? I am not sure what you mean by this, Sell it on an exchange that does USD/BTC or someone locally. It is the same as BTC but without so many decimal points.


----------



## barkinos98

When is BC going to boom?!?!!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> When is BC going to boom?!?!!


Weeks ago... I expect a steady slide from here on; That is just my narrow opinion though. To me it is very similar to DOGE, but with less utility. DOGE settled at around 100 Satoshi, I think BC is in the settle phase where everyone loses a **** ton of BTC from not getting out in time. Remember when MAX was the big coin?!?!?

Edit: I just realized this site automatically censors swear words, very neat.

Second Edit: One thing people should look at is how much buy pressure the 'official blackcoin multipool' actually supplies to the coin. I think it is less than most think. I believe the last time I looked it provided around 7 BTC of orders per day, which would basically have little to no impact on the price of the coin. This over valuation of the process is what I think caused the first huge bubble, but I could be wrong about everything.


----------



## kskwerl

Are any of you interested in any of the new scrypt ASICs coming out? Zeusminer, A2 Terminator, Hashra etc


----------



## JMattes

I am so happy that FLT rebounded to 1300 so i made a nice little profit, but more importantly I am not stuck holding any bags.. Now if only BTC would rebound haha..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> When is BC going to boom?!?!!


lel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Are any of you interested in any of the new scrypt ASICs coming out? Zeusminer, A2 Terminator, Hashra etc


Don't trust them beeyetches








I don't think getting scrypt asics is really smart at this point...gpus can do it and do anything. Get Maxwell cards if power's expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am so happy that FLT rebounded to 1300 so i made a nice little profit, but more importantly I am not stuck holding any bags.. Now if only BTC would rebound haha..


BTC is in a totally different league of bags to hold lol


----------



## barkinos98

no dude you dont get it
i bought at 282 and now its at 270 i want to sell, get my BTC and get out of this once and for all.


----------



## Rage19420

Double spend attack on WC less then 48 hours after relaunch. Trading halted.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> no dude you dont get it
> i bought at 282 and now its at 270 i want to sell, get my BTC and get out of this once and for all.


Bad luck in trading?


----------



## barkinos98

no no i did a bad choice is all








i saw the "we're going wallstreet" post of BC and bought 800 of them, turns out i still have weeks until that happens. i want it back to rise up to 280 or more so i can sell, get my BTC turned into USD, and then bail out of this whole mining craze. i have no hardware to mine with, i wont be given money to get my own trading going on, so all i have was 0.1BTC i started with (which is now 0.23BTC) and i decided i had my time and its time to get out there and add the funds to my watch money.


----------



## Rage19420

Ahh I see. I'm an expert at making bad choices. lol


----------



## frickfrock999

*LAWD JESUS.*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> no no i did a bad choice is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw the "we're going wallstreet" post of BC and bought 800 of them, turns out i still have weeks until that happens. i want it back to rise up to 280 or more so i can sell, get my BTC turned into USD, and then bail out of this whole mining craze. i have no hardware to mine with, i wont be given money to get my own trading going on, so all i have was 0.1BTC i started with (which is now 0.23BTC) and i decided i had my time and its time to get out there and add the funds to my watch money.


that "we're going to wall-street" thing will basically be a bunch of guys (and apparently 50 chicks or something like that) going to Wall Street probably waiving some signs around looking like crazy weirdos (aka they'll fit right in with the New York corner people)

This would be the equivalent of saying "I'm going to Microsoft!" when all I'm really doing is trimming the grass outside of their campus.

Anyways, I hope nobody jumped on WC yesterday hoping for some quick volatility. It's been removed from Mintpal (temporarily?) Apparently there was a successful Double Spend attack event.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> no no i did a bad choice is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw the "we're going wallstreet" post of BC and bought 800 of them, turns out i still have weeks until that happens. i want it back to rise up to 280 or more so i can sell, get my BTC turned into USD, and then bail out of this whole mining craze. i have no hardware to mine with, i wont be given money to get my own trading going on, so all i have was 0.1BTC i started with (which is now 0.23BTC) and i decided i had my time and its time to get out there and add the funds to my watch money.
> 
> 
> 
> that "we're going to wall-street" thing will basically be a bunch of guys (and apparently 50 chicks or something like that) going to Wall Street probably waiving some signs around looking like crazy weirdos (aka they'll fit right in with the New York corner people)
> 
> This would be the equivalent of saying "I'm going to Microsoft!" when all I'm really doing is trimming the grass outside of their campus.
> 
> Anyways, I hope nobody jumped on WC yesterday hoping for some quick volatility. It's been removed from Mintpal (temporarily?) Apparently there was a successful Double Spend attack event.
Click to expand...

Yeah exactly it dropped on me after the purchase








Hence the reason why i want to sell, i really want to get out of this and get a pebble watch for me.


----------



## JMattes

haha sitting with BTC right now.. trying to figure out my next move while my miners mine FLT.. only get a couple of cards so its a few bucks a day


----------



## frickfrock999

Coins to watch for potential profit today:

*DGB
GRS
MYR*

MYR especially because there's some huge news coming out. It already made the price jump 60-70% in 12 hours.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Coins to watch for potential profit today:
> 
> *DGB
> GRS
> MYR*
> 
> MYR especially because there's some huge news coming out. It already made the price jump 60-70% in 12 hours.


Yea i saw MYR jump, wondered why, when the news coming out? tonight or? Think I will get in on that


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Coins to watch for potential profit today:
> 
> *DGB
> GRS
> MYR*
> 
> MYR especially because there's some huge news coming out. It already made the price jump 60-70% in 12 hours.


What makes you think DGB? I just sold all of mine about an hour ago.....(bought at 70, sold at 50.....)


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Coins to watch for potential profit today:
> 
> *DGB
> GRS
> MYR*
> 
> MYR especially because there's some huge news coming out. It already made the price jump 60-70% in 12 hours.


Yea but isnt it one of those things you want to get in before the jump because the idea of the news is what spikes the price and after the new is announced is when it starts to slope down? Not shoot up even more?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Yea but isnt one of those things you want to get in before the jump because the idea of the news is what spikes the price and after the new is announced is when it starts to slop down? Not shoot up even more?


yes and no. You gotta look at the sale orders and buy orders. It may be 60% up, but if nobody is selling yet and more and more are buying, it's time to jump on the train!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What makes you think DGB? I just sold all of mine about an hour ago.....(bought at 70, sold at 50.....)


The algorithm change for one. When that broke, volume on Mintpal skyrocketed.

They also became the first Scrypt coin ever to adopt the 0.91 protocol.

Not to mention, all the hype about them doubling against Bitcoin last night.









I'm holding some for sure. It's getting sold HARD right now.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The algorithm change for one. When that broke, volume on Mintpal skyrocketed.
> 
> They also became the first Scrypt coin ever to adopt the 0.91 protocol.
> 
> Not to mention, all the hype about them doubling against Bitcoin last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding some for sure.


Think best bet is to get into MYR, ride the news, then switch to DGB?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Think best bet is to get into MYR, ride the news, then switch to DGB?


It's hard to say right now. All of them are coming down in price after their respective news bombs.

Depends on what you think has the best chance of shooting back up. I already had some DGB I mined 3 months ago that just came back to life.









But the fact remains, the hype train is strong with all 3 right now.

GRS just launched their pool today too...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's hard to say right now. All of them are coming down in price after their respective news bombs.
> 
> Depends on what you think has the best chance of shooting back up. I already had some DGB I mined 3 months ago that just came back to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fact remains, the hype train is strong with all 3 right now.


When is the MYR news being released? Or was it already?


----------



## frickfrock999

MYR's news hasn't dropped yet. It's supposed to come out today I think.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> When is the MYR news being released? Or was it already?


They're in some Beta stage right now for "mammp" product or service.

No info on it except for "it's going to impress you" type of news.


----------



## frickfrock999

FLT doing one their news hypes for this Friday too.

Though I've lost all confidence in their announcements. They always somehow drive the price DOWN.


----------



## thrgk

haha yea FLT im done with for awhile, I am gonna buy into MYR and see, hopefully it may pop?


----------



## JMattes

I think I will pick up 30k MYR just to see if I can get a 15% gain or so and then dump..

Snagged 10k at 567.. got the other 20k pending still. Most of the orders clearing at sell orders.. lets hope that turns around after I get my coins..









I made a small profit on FLT and I am still mining so I may have a few thousand by friday in case a price increase occurs but your right.. not worth investing in right now..

I am playing with .43 BTC while the market is down and no reason to cash out of the system.. From that .43, .1 was made from trading.. not amazing, but pretty good for being a bad trader haha..


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I think I will pick up 30k MYR just to see if I can get a 15% gain or so and then dump..
> 
> Snagged 10k at 567.. got the other 20k pending still.
> 
> I made a small profit on FLT and I smal still mining so I may have a few thousand by friday incase a price increase occurs but your right.. not worth investing in right now..
> 
> I am playing with .43 BTC while the market is down and no reason to cash out of the system.. From that .43, .1 was made from trading.. not amazing, but pretty good for being a bad trader haha..


Yea I put 55k of em at 568, I will put a sell point as 700 I guess? Not sure, 15% would be nice for sure


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea I put 55k of em at 568, I will put a sell point as 700 I guess? Not sure, 15% would be nice for sure


And since we both go in... price will tank haha!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> And since we both go in... price will tank haha!


haha yea, happening already ! lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> haha yea, happening already ! lol


don't feel bad

I bought a whole bunch of MYR at 430 a week ago.
I sold them all a few days ago at 388
I bought a whole bunch again a 490 yesterday
I sold them all last night at 410
I bought a whole bunch this morning at 690
*I'm not selling this time.....*


----------



## JMattes

Lets hope man haha.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

So at this point what would one invest in (hardware) if they want to make a return on their investment and hopefully make money? I mean, having outlay of 5k seems a bit pricey for starting out.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> So at this point what would one invest in if they want to make a return on their investment and hopefully make money? I mean, having outlay of 5k seems a bit pricey for starting out.


if we all knew........

stick around here and you'll get a fairly well rounded perspective on the market.

Don't worry if you can only start with very little. "very little' is relative anyways.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm surprised MYR was so cheap for so long in the first place.

It's a pretty impressive coin. I need it in my life.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> So at this point what would one invest in (hardware) if they want to make a return on their investment and hopefully make money? I mean, having outlay of 5k seems a bit pricey for starting out.


Its come to a point where I cant make a recommendation.. With ASICs coming out for scrypt it does make the GPU future uncertain. It will be months before it truly makes GPU mining on scrpyt coins an issue, but you never know..

You can get a pretty decent mining rig; mobo, cpu, psu, ssd, and gpus for $1000-1500 depending on where your from and what stores you have access too..
But will you be able to cover your investment in a few months.. hard to say.. worse case you can sell the parts for half worth and as long as you made half of it mining you break even..

Will you make buckets of cash mining no.. can you take what your mine and day trade for more profit yes.. Have I been doing it successfully.. no haha..

*MYR on the rise! Where it stops no one knows!*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Double spend attack on WC less then 48 hours after relaunch. Trading halted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Bad luck in trading?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> no no i did a bad choice is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw the "we're going wallstreet" post of BC and bought 800 of them, turns out i still have weeks until that happens. i want it back to rise up to 280 or more so i can sell, get my BTC turned into USD, and then bail out of this whole mining craze. i have no hardware to mine with, i wont be given money to get my own trading going on, so all i have was 0.1BTC i started with (which is now 0.23BTC) and i decided i had my time and its time to get out there and add the funds to my watch money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> that "we're going to wall-street" thing will basically be a bunch of guys (and apparently 50 chicks or something like that) going to Wall Street probably waiving some signs around looking like crazy weirdos (aka they'll fit right in with the New York corner people)
> 
> This would be the equivalent of saying "I'm going to Microsoft!" when all I'm really doing is trimming the grass outside of their campus.
> 
> Anyways, I hope nobody jumped on WC yesterday hoping for some quick volatility. It's been removed from Mintpal (temporarily?) Apparently there was a successful Double Spend attack event.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Coins to watch for potential profit today:
> 
> *DGB
> GRS
> MYR*
> 
> MYR especially because there's some huge news coming out. It already made the price jump 60-70% in 12 hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Yea but isnt it one of those things you want to get in before the jump because the idea of the news is what spikes the price and after the new is announced is when it starts to slope down? Not shoot up even more?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yes and no. You gotta look at the sale orders and buy orders. It may be 60% up, but if nobody is selling yet and more and more are buying, it's time to jump on the train!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> don't feel bad
> 
> I bought a whole bunch of MYR at 430 a week ago.
> I sold them all a few days ago at 388
> I bought a whole bunch again a 490 yesterday
> I sold them all last night at 410
> I bought a whole bunch this morning at 690
> *I'm not selling this time.....*


You're buying at the top of pumps, always buy before the peak and sell after it peaked and starts to retrace.
Fibonacci retracements are REALLY useful for this.

Say you got in at 410, you see price is starting to go up and crazy big sell orders get filled gradually increasing the price, THAT'S when you buy in.
Wait till it reaches the top of the pump, as soon as the momentum starts to fade and price forms an upper fractal (reversal pattern), place some sell orders a few pips below the top, aligned with a fibonacci retracement level at 50%.

Don't get overly greedy and miss that window of opportunity and voila.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> So at this point what would one invest in (hardware) if they want to make a return on their investment and hopefully make money? I mean, having outlay of 5k seems a bit pricey for starting out.


GTX 750 ti 2gb cards, 6 gpu rigs with a 650w psu, gold efficiency.
G3220 and 8gb of ram, get kopiemtu or the new pimp cuda and off you go.
You might wanna be patient or get good at trading though...or wait for the cuda x11 miner which will beat the crap out of anything out there.
I'm mining jackpot coin on gtx 750 ti's now, solo, 2900kh/s per card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Its come to a point where I cant make a recommendation.. With ASICs coming out for scrypt it does make the GPU future uncertain. It will be months before it truly makes GPU mining on scrpyt coins an issue, but you never know..
> 
> You can get a pretty decent mining rig; mobo, cpu, psu, ssd, and gpus for $1000-1500 depending on where your from and what stores you have access too..
> But will you be able to cover your investment in a few months.. hard to say.. worse case you can sell the parts for half worth and as long as you made half of it mining you break even..
> 
> Will you make buckets of cash mining no.. can you take what your mine and day trade for more profit yes.. Have I been doing it successfully.. no haha..
> 
> *MYR on the rise! Where it stops no one knows!*


Can't trade today, I'm going out with my gf...Myr is awesome, still, news won't affect alt coin prices as much as whales manipulating it will.
Just ride the pumps when they start to show signs of accumulation and you'll be fine guys.

Read that blog Frick linked before, it mentions not relying on the orderbook (someone on here was tampering with Mintpal's orders for instance...it's super easy to manipulate novice traders like that), don't rely on news or hype, or twitter pumps.
Trust no one but the price action, and if you want to invest for longer term focus on btc, ltc, vtc, alts that are promising but don't go all in, with something like BC for example or WC (both are susceptible to the same kind of 51% attacks...100% PoS like that is weak sauce security wise. Myr beats the crap out of every other protocol, BTC included, it just lacks adoption for now).


----------



## JMattes

Got an MYR sell order in at 0.00000680... hope it makes it that high


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Got an MYR sell order in at 0.00000680... hope it makes it that high


Same, I am hoping as well. Looks like DGB would of been better but oh well, MYR is good as well. I was kinda hoping for 700 but greed kills!!!


----------



## barkinos98

wait does X11 have a tendency for cuda?


----------



## frickfrock999

Cashed out on the DGB jump a few minutes ago. Cashed out on the MYR pump too!

Today was a good day.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Cashed out on the DGB jump a few minutes ago. Cashed out on the MYR pump too!
> 
> Today was a good day.


Cashed out? Dont think it will go higher?


----------



## JMattes

A good trader sets a number and knows then to fold on a profit..


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Cashed out? Dont think it will go higher?


It might.

But I'm not turning down significant gains like that on a wish and prayer.

Two pump profits in 15 minutes is more than enough for me.


----------



## JMattes

I still got some unbought coins... at 680... hope for one more pump to sell the rest.. they all didnt go..


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I still got some unbought coins... at 680... hope for one more pump to sell the rest.. they all didnt go..


Haha yea greed, thats my problem I tell you!!!

I sold 675 so I am more then happy. Bought at 568 so good profit!

Thanks Frickfrok! /hug


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It might.
> 
> But I'm not turning down significant gains like that on a wish and prayer.
> 
> Two pump profits in 15 minutes is more than enough for me.


Gracious for MYR tip, made some good profit!

Thank you

You buying into anything else today or just taking it easy? GRS still got anything left?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Gracious for MYR tip, made some good profit!
> Thank you
> You buying into anything else today or just taking it easy? GRS still got anything left?


You're very welcome. I hope others in the community took advantage of my advice as well.

For now, I'm good. I don't like going too overboard with trades in one day.

Now, it's research time for the next pump.


----------



## JMattes

I took your advise and made out! just trying to sell the rest on the next pump and I will be one happy camper..


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Lets say hypothetically a Pump and Dump room with a lot of followers did not have a password on it, and we were all able to join the room. Then lets say we all decided on a coin among ourselves an purchased the coin in advance. Then we all announced the wrong coin (the one we hold) spamming the board when they did their count down. Would this interest anyone? Hypothetically.


----------



## ozzy1925

mry saw 0.00000738 i should have waited a little more:/


----------



## thrgk

Nope I'm happy I sold 675 I made good profot. Can't always make the most on them all. Greed kills profit

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Haha.. 750.. ****.. it was a gamble it would even go above 700 again..
Everyone made what 20% atleast?

That's still profit.. could of continued to tank and we all could of been losing right now.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Double spend attack on WC less then 48 hours after relaunch. Trading halted.


Well, well, well.... looks like my skepticism for the relaunch was justified.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm surprised MYR was so cheap for so long in the first place.
> 
> It's a pretty impressive coin. I need it in my life.


Me too. Been watching MYR for weeks, was mystified why it was generally under 500 sats most of the time.


----------



## ccRicers

Good thing I hopped out of WC for AC when I did. Right now AC is on a decline but multipools have yet to open and I am giving it at least a week till value shoots up again. Right now I just moved all those coins out of the exchange into my wallet.

Also, Mintpal needs a stop loss option.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Well, well, well.... looks like my skepticism for the relaunch was justified.


I guess.... But the devs pulled together to solve the problem once again... Seems like people who hate WC are happy because things keep going wrong and people that like WC are happy because the support from the community (which is now who it is run by) is pretty amazing and unheard of in the crypto world.


----------



## rt123

Guys what would be the proper time to buy AsiaCoin.?

Will it dip further or is it going to go up from here.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Guys what would be the proper time to buy AsiaCoin.?
> 
> Will it dip further or is it going to go up from here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


hard to tell that... can't ask for that advice in a forum. by the time you read the opportunity might have passed...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Good thing I hopped out of WC for AC when I did. Right now AC is on a decline but multipools have yet to open and I am giving it at least a week till value shoots up again. Right now I just moved all those coins out of the exchange into my wallet.
> 
> Also, Mintpal needs a stop loss option.


bought at market price (0613) and sold at 0744


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I really do not want to sound like a fan boi of a coin... But this WC stuff is pretty nuts... I would not be surprised if the coin really took off after they get everything sorted out. I could not have imagined that a coin would have pulled though all the crap they did. I started off day trading it, and now I am moving more and more over to my mid term holdings.


----------



## thrgk

Yea WC gas potential if it stopped having bad luck. Asia coin not too sure about I don't see good stopping walls for it. I might gamble a little and buy some wc tonight

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Guys what would be the proper time to buy AsiaCoin.?
> 
> Will it dip further or is it going to go up from here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


is AC in PoS now?


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> is AC in PoS now?


Yes. Really no reason to touch it, it;s about as basic a scam coin as you can find (my favorite part is how the ASIAN coin website is in English). It was profitable to mine but you wanted to have dumped it before the POW stage ended. Actually, all these "color" coins are the same, profitable to mine but dump it before POW ends. UVC is in that category as well.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Yes. Really no reason to touch it, it;s about as basic a scam coin as you can find (my favorite part is how the ASIAN coin website is in English). It was profitable to mine but you wanted to have dumped it before the POW stage ended. Actually, all these "color" coins are the same, profitable to mine but dump it before POW ends. UVC is in that category as well.


There seems to be a fundamental misunderstanding of investment in this post... POS leans more towards the investment while POW is more for mining and dumping. Just because you can not mine it does not make it a 'scam'


----------



## frickfrock999

Holy crap. Did anybody see the big dip for BC today? From 28k this morning all the way to 24k now.


















It's like the world's worst waterslide.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's like the world's worst waterslide.


Yes LoL. I think it will go down to 15k-17k or so in a week and then start rising. We shall see though. I definitely would not base any trades on my speculation though.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Yes LoL. I think it will go down to 15k-17k or so in a week and then start rising. We shall see though. I definitely would not base any trades on my speculation though.


On the plus side, that means I'd be able to mine more BCs with the multipools, and it's showing already


----------



## frickfrock999

Also, 2 hours till the MYR announcement.

Strangely, In the past 20 minutes it's gone from 740 to 591...


----------



## Darklyric

Hey been lurking for a while now but its hard to keep up. Anyone hear anything about those new asic scrypt miners dropping next month or so?

Is 72mh/s for 10kusd legit I guess is what im asking.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Also, 2 hours till the MYR announcement.
> 
> Strangely, In the past 20 minutes it's gone from 740 to 591...


That stop order on Poloniex didn't work right, or I didn't set a good price range. I put a stop order at 685 to sell at 680. The price drop triggered the sell order, but my coins weren't bought even though it went below 680!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Also, 2 hours till the MYR announcement.
> 
> Strangely, In the past 20 minutes it's gone from 740 to 591...


Dont think the FLT announcement will boost flt tomorrow, and sell before the news, since it always drops it?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey been lurking for a while now but its hard to keep up. Anyone hear anything about those new asic scrypt miners dropping next month or so?
> 
> Is 72mh/s for 10kusd legit I guess is what im asking.


Which ASIC specifically?


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There seems to be a fundamental misunderstanding of investment in this post... POS leans more towards the investment while POW is more for mining and dumping. Just because you can not mine it does not make it a 'scam'


Well the scam would be the huge premine\instamine that this and all the color coins seem to follow. In any case I know she is a miner having seen pictures of her mining equipment, hence I worded my answer with that in mind. With that said, my suggestion was that since this coin's POW stage is over it will trend down long term (they all do). I of course couldn't say about short term fluctuations but then who can? On the other hand there are plenty of color coins still in POW stage which, as we have seen, tend to trend up leading up to end of POW. Much better to take one of them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> There seems to be a fundamental misunderstanding of investment in this post... POS leans more towards the investment while POW is more for mining and dumping. Just because you can not mine it does not make it a 'scam'


51% attacks are a piece of cake against them unless they implement PPC's checkpointing solution or NVC and Yacoin's fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Also, 2 hours till the MYR announcement.
> 
> Strangely, In the past 20 minutes it's gone from 740 to 591...


Not so strange, growth was too rapid cause of hype building up...a correction was inbound, excellent time to buy back. Myriad is a really strong coin, and unlike Blackcoin it has more to offer than hype and a flawed security protocol. (same as WC, these new 100% PoS color coins suck)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey been lurking for a while now but its hard to keep up. Anyone hear anything about those new asic scrypt miners dropping next month or so?
> 
> Is 72mh/s for 10kusd legit I guess is what im asking.


No asic manufacturer is legit thus far...stay away if you value your ROI.
They fund their r&d with pre-orders, deliver late (cause they are busy 'testing' your unit till it's not so profitable anymore...).
Yeah, I'd skip them and go with power efficient gpus and mine whatever algorithm's more profitable.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey been lurking for a while now but its hard to keep up. Anyone hear anything about those new asic scrypt miners dropping next month or so?
> 
> Is 72mh/s for 10kusd legit I guess is what im asking.


Yes and no. The Innosilicon chips have already started to ship and a lucky few already have them. Mainstream sales for the rest will probably lag by about a month. The main risk with the 10k purchase is, right now they are worth it if you were able to get your hands on one since this puts you way ahead. By this time next month when everyone has them, I don't see them returning 10k anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Dont think the FLT announcement will boost flt tomorrow, and sell before the news, since it always drops it?


I've still got a little FLT but I wouldn't hold your breath on that announcement.

Also, stumbled across some alleged insider info. Hours before the MYR announcement.











Spoiler: Supposedly, Myriad's big announcement is...



A partnership with a Brazilian environmental company to place smart/clean water dispensaries all over Brazil. Including stadiums.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 51% attacks are a piece of cake against them unless they implement PPC's checkpointing solution or NVC and Yacoin's fix.
> Not so strange, growth was too rapid cause of hype building up...a correction was inbound, excellent time to buy back. Myriad is a really strong coin, and unlike Blackcoin it has more to offer than hype and a flawed security protocol. (same as WC, these new 100% PoS color coins suck)
> No asic manufacturer is legit thus far...stay away if you value your ROI.
> They fund their r&d with pre-orders, deliver late (cause they are busy 'testing' your unit till it's not so profitable anymore...).
> Yeah, I'd skip them and go with power efficient gpus and mine whatever algorithm's more profitable.


Huh? This isn't true at all. I can't speak for everyone but I myself have been mining with scrypt asics for several months now. There was no preorder, I paid money and got my equipment a few days later. With that said I would agree that the proerder for these things would be a bad decision. After numerous debacles with btc miner preorders it seems people are much more wary this time around. I would definitely not preorder anything, wait to see how it plays out first when dealers start shipping.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I've still got a little FLT but I wouldn't hold your breath on that announcement.
> 
> Also, stumbled across some alleged insider info. Hours before the MYR announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Myriad's big announcement is...
> 
> 
> 
> A partnership with a Brazilian environmental company to place smart/clean water dispensaries all over Brazil. Including stadiums.


Hmm, buy some more MYR? I sold at 668 and made good money, buy more since its dropped?


----------



## frickfrock999

Tough question.

But if that info is true, it would depend on the size of the company and their reputation.

And to what extent MYR would be playing a role...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Well the scam would be the huge premine\instamine that this and all the color coins seem to follow. In any case I know she is a miner having seen pictures of her mining equipment, hence I worded my answer with that in mind. With that said, my suggestion was that since this coin's POW stage is over it will trend down long term (they all do). I of course couldn't say about short term fluctuations but then who can? On the other hand there are plenty of color coins still in POW stage which, as we have seen, tend to trend up leading up to end of POW. Much better to take one of them.


I just get the impression that you do not know a lot about crypto, I am not trying to be insulting, but almost every sentence of this is incorrect.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys wanting asics: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=170332.msg6497475#msg6497475

You're dealing with a bunch of vaporware and/or moneygrabbers who don't care about their customers and only want to fund their R&D and datacenters to mine with the hardware themselves before shipping anything.

As for the color 100% pos scam coins, yeah, the parameters are flawed and can and WILL be 51% attacked.
I'm not sure WHY the devs removed peercoin's solution to PoS weakness from the source code, rather shady (or stupid) move. -> central checkpoints


----------



## JMattes

Hmm.... wondering what I should be mining right now.. any tips? Still on FLT while I search for the next good coin...


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I just get the impression that you do not know a lot about crypto, I am not trying to be insulting, but almost every sentence of this is incorrect.


Way to be specific! What did I say that is incorrect?

-Is she not a miner? Why all the 290 cards then? But in any case if I was wrong and she isn't a miner my apologies.
-These coins weren't instamined\premined? Really? AC, we are two weeks after release and 45% of all the coins that will ever exist are already in existence. I suppose it wasn't instant, but the point isn't the exact time frame, the point is the devs got their money already, why would they put anything into this coin now? White coin, really, that wasn't a scam? Seriously? It didn't even have the code for the stated features built into it!

I really don't know what you are trying to say, tbh.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Well the scam would be the huge premine\instamine that this and all the color coins seem to follow. In any case I know she is a miner having seen pictures of her mining equipment, hence I worded my answer with that in mind. With that said, my suggestion was that since this coin's POW stage is over it will trend down long term (they all do). I of course couldn't say about short term fluctuations but then who can? On the other hand there are plenty of color coins still in POW stage which, as we have seen, tend to trend up leading up to end of POW. Much better to take one of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Way to be specific! What did I say that is incorrect?
> 
> -Is she not a miner? Why all the 290 cards then? But in any case if I was wrong and she isn't a miner my apologies.
> -These coins weren't instamined\premined? Really? AC, we are two weeks after release and 45% of all the coins that will ever exist are already in existence. I suppose it wasn't instant, but the point isn't the exact time frame, the point is the devs got their money already, why would they put anything into this coin now? White coin, really, that wasn't a scam? Seriously? It didn't even have the code for the stated features built into it!
> 
> I really don't know what you are trying to say, tbh.


Sentence 1: A coin having a premine/instamine has nothing to do with whether or not it is a 'scam'. It is a tool that can be used to scam people, but it can also be a useful tool for developing a coin. If a coin is going to need capital in order to 'take off' then a premine is a legitimate way to benefit everyone involved.
2. Sure she is a miner, you get that one.
3. "It will trend down long term because the premine is over? They all do."? What are you basing this on? POS coins are so new that drawing conclusions like this is pretty crazy to me.
4. Who can say something about short term fluctuations? Well people who trade generally try to get some sort of edge that does allow them to be correct more than incorrect... So day traders?
5. Much better to take a coin that is a copy of BC because it will trend up? Why would it trend up. Again you are missing what gives a coin value.

That was 'almost every sentence', though you are probably correct about her being a miner.

As for WC being a scam, sure it may have been. It is most probably not now though. I think it will take off due to community support.

And again like I said, I am not trying to be rude or anything (though it makes it look like it when you want me to break down everything you say. but seriously it is almost all incorrect, or right for the wrong reasons (I guess)


----------



## dealio

guys wanting cheap asics, broken knc jupiter boards starting at $0.99 http://www.ebay.com/itm/6TH-KNC-KNCMINER-JUPITER-ASIC-BITCOIN-MINER-/121332509962?


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Sentence 1: A coin having a premine/instamine has nothing to do with whether or not it is a 'scam'. It is a tool that can be used to scam people, but it can also be a useful tool for developing a coin. If a coin is going to need capital in order to 'take off' then a premine is a legitimate way to benefit everyone involved.
> 2. Sure she is a miner, you get that one.
> 3. "It will trend down long term because the premine is over? They all do."? What are you basing this on? POS coins are so new that drawing conclusions like this is pretty crazy to me.
> 4. Who can say something about short term fluctuations? Well people who trade generally try to get some sort of edge that does allow them to be correct more than incorrect... So day traders?
> 5. Much better to take a coin that is a copy of BC because it will trend up? Why would it trend up. Again you are missing what gives a coin value.
> 
> That was 'almost every sentence', though you are probably correct about her being a miner.
> 
> As for WC being a scam, sure it may have been. It is most probably not now though. I think it will take off due to community support.
> 
> And again like I said, I am not trying to be rude or anything (though it makes it look like it when you want me to break down everything you say. but seriously it is almost all incorrect, or right for the wrong reasons (I guess)


1. Why would a successful coin need capital to take off? I can think of three coins that could in any sense of the phrase be considered successful, in that (at least inside the crypto world) they have a relative value, can be used for purchases, etc. LTC, BTC, and DOGE. Guess what all those coins have in common?
2.
3. And I"M the one that doesn't know what I'm talking about? The first coin I ever solo mines extensively was PHS and that was.....many months ago. ECC is another good example. MINT. Etc. The examples are all over the place.
4. You can do that with any coin though, it doesn't have to specifically be that one. Why not make your life 10 times easier and pick a coin that at least has a chance of trending up?
5. I never suggested speculating in a coin that is a copy of BC. I specifically said the opposite. What I did suggest was she could makle some good profits mining some of them, BLU, OC, UVC, etc. But to dump them before POW ends, just like we did with AC, and WC, and ECC, and all the other, POW for short time then POS coins.

As for WC, it doesn't really matter if it is a scam now the damage has been done. I suspect that the only reason it has all that community support is because half the coins to ever exist are already in circulation, and the people "supporting" it have no choice if they want to be able to dump them. After all, a lot of people bought it thinking it would mimic BC's success and are now left looking to get whatever they can for it.

Anyways, we obviously have very different approaches to this and don't see things even remotely the same, so I guess it probably wouldn't be beneficial for us to continue to argue about it further.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hmm.... wondering what I should be mining right now.. any tips? Still on FLT while I search for the next good coin...


http://www.whattomine.com/coins?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scryptf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_hash_rate%5D=1313.0&factor%5Bscrypt_power%5D=380.0&factor%5Bcost%5D=0.2&commit=Calculate&sort=Profitability7&scrypt_nf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_n_hr%5D=700.0&factor%5Bscrypt_n_p%5D=330.6&factor%5Bheavycoin_hr%5D=18.0&factor%5Bheavycoin_p%5D=247.0&cha12f=true&factor%5Bcha12_hr%5D=100.0&factor%5Bcha12_p%5D=330.6&grof=true&factor%5Bgro_hr%5D=20.0&factor%5Bgro_p%5D=228.0&cha14f=true&factor%5Bcha14_hr%5D=7.2&factor%5Bcha14_p%5D=330.6&x11f=true&factor%5Bx11_hr%5D=4.5&factor%5Bx11_p%5D=190.0

That's good for two r9 280x cards...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> 1. Why would a successful coin need capital to take off? I can think of three coins that could in any sense of the phrase be considered successful, in that (at least inside the crypto world) they have a relative value, can be used for purchases, etc. LTC, BTC, and DOGE. Guess what all those coins have in common?
> 2.
> 3. And I"M the one that doesn't know what I'm talking about? The first coin I ever solo mines extensively was PHS and that was.....many months ago. ECC is another good example. MINT. Etc. The examples are all over the place.
> 4. You can do that with any coin though, it doesn't have to specifically be that one. Why not make your life 10 times easier and pick a coin that at least has a chance of trending up?
> 5. I never suggested speculating in a coin that is a copy of BC. I specifically said the opposite. What I did suggest was she could makle some good profits mining some of them, BLU, OC, UVC, etc. But to dump them before POW ends, just like we did with AC, and WC, and ECC, and all the other, POW for short time then POS coins.
> 
> As for WC, it doesn't really matter if it is a scam now the damage has been done. I suspect that the only reason it has all that community support is because half the coins to ever exist are already in circulation, and the people "supporting" it have no choice if they want to be able to dump them. After all, a lot of people bought it thinking it would mimic BC's success and are now left looking to get whatever they can for it.
> 
> Anyways, we obviously have very different approaches to this and don't see things even remotely the same, so I guess it probably wouldn't be beneficial for us to continue to argue about it further.


I think this guy's right...try not to end up bag holding anything, specially these instamined coins.
Big whales control them, and are susceptible to 51% attacks as the coup de grace.


----------



## Darklyric

@Ivan

I was really just wonder if it was actually possible now to produce such and item as the last time i remember it being brought up was a few months ago and it was still highly expensive per hash consider the ram requirements of most scrypt in general.

Basically should any mining rig holders be worried that once these drop they will lose the resale value on their dedicated cards, or will it still be months out before they get them up and running for themselves, like all asic manufactures and ruin are profitability like in btc gpu mining collapse.

Sorry for all the questions as I've been working insane hours lately and havn't been able to keep up with the talk ect.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think this guy's right...try not to end up bag holding anything, specially these instamined coins.
> Big whales control them, and are susceptible to 51% attacks as the coup de grace.


I'm not arguing to be a bag holder of any coin... I'm pointing out that throwing premined coins into the 'scam' category is misleading.

And statements like 'why would a successful coin need capital'? Is this a chicken or the egg problem? Do you understand how much time is put into coins like BC and WC recently? Doge has an outrageous amount of time put into it, where they got the capital to do these things was the community donations, but Doge is a huge exception. Anyways, like you said it is pointless to argue, but I think you are misled on what gives a coin value... Severely.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> @Ivan
> 
> I was really just wonder if it was actually possible now to produce such and item as the last time i remember it being brought up was a few months ago and it was still highly expensive per hash consider the ram requirements of most scrypt in general.
> 
> Basically should any mining rig holders be worried that once these drop they will lose the resale value on their dedicated cards, or will it still be months out before they get them up and running for themselves, like all asic manufactures and ruin are profitability like in btc gpu mining collapse.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions as I've been working insane hours lately and havn't been able to keep up with the talk ect.


Scrypt asics are already out!
There are other algorithms gpu miners can do, that asics don't and won't do ( at least for now).
Vertcoin developers said they will avoid asics no matter what, by hard forking the coin to change parameters if need be, for example.
Gpu mining is here to stay!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not arguing to be a bag holder of any coin... I'm pointing out that throwing premined coins into the 'scam' category is misleading.
> 
> And statements like 'why would a successful coin need capital'? Is this a chicken or the egg problem? Do you understand how much time is put into coins like BC and WC recently? Doge has an outrageous amount of time put into it, where they got the capital to do these things was the community donations, but Doge is a huge exception. Anyways, like you said it is pointless to argue, but I think you are misled on what gives a coin value... Severely.


Yeah, it's not like apremine is necesarily a bad thing...look at the country coins like Aurora, Spain and Bitleu.

As for WC, it's a PoS coin, and not proof of stake: http://www.holynerdvana.com/2014/05/the-rise-and-fall-of-whitecoin.html


----------



## frickfrock999

Well this is interesting...

You know those multipools that mine the most profitable coin at all times?

Apparently, there's bots that will *TRADE* the most profitable coin at any time. On any exchange and with a bunch of trade indicators.

Here's an example, no idea if it's legit though.

http://bitcoinbotreview.com/

Will have to do more research.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I'm not arguing to be a bag holder of any coin... I'm pointing out that throwing premined coins into the 'scam' category is misleading.
> 
> And statements like 'why would a successful coin need capital'? Is this a chicken or the egg problem? Do you understand how much time is put into coins like BC and WC recently? Doge has an outrageous amount of time put into it, where they got the capital to do these things was the community donations, but Doge is a huge exception. Anyways, like you said it is pointless to argue, but I think you are misled on what gives a coin value... Severely.


Well let's take BTC as an example. There was no premine. No IPO. Nothing that gave the dev(s) an initial influx of cash. And yet somehow it managed to get created. So obviously you don't NEED capital to create a successful coin. And this was a truly new coin, not simply a clone of something someone else made so presumably it's creation was much harder than coin creation now (more on this in a second). But again, it was managed. And because there was no premine, early adopters, if they wanted to make any money on their investment, were incentivized to make sure the coin succeeded. The downside for them is they had to wait a long time for their investment to pay off. Fast forward to the scam coins of today. They are mostly just clones of another, whipped up in an evening, with all parameters set specifically to make the early adopters (read, the dev) as much money as possible, as quickly as possible. They do this by accelerating the mining, such that they don't have to wait. Then the coins go POS (sorry, PoS if that makes you happy) which, no one does. So there is no network. No security. No coin. But who cares? They got paid.
Now as for the huge effort creating a coin takes. Not that I am trying to be insulting but since you brought up my lack of knowledge, I think it only fair. You do realize that a coin like AC, WC, etc. are clones, that probably took no more than a weekend to create right? You yourself, if you are so inclined, can do this. If you don't have the programming ability, you can have an entire coin, complete with any feature you like, created for about .5btc. I'm not talking crappy coingen either but the whole coin. That is how cheap and easy it is to clone a coin.


----------



## Deuce65

Anyways, I've said my piece, no more huge walls of text on the subject by me I promise


----------



## Ali Man

Let the girls trade while the big boys mine


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Well let's take BTC as an example. There was no premine. No IPO. Nothing that gave the dev(s) an initial influx of cash. And yet somehow it managed to get created. So obviously you don't NEED capital to create a successful coin. And this was a truly new coin, not simply a clone of something someone else made so presumably it's creation was much harder than coin creation now (more on this in a second). But again, it was managed. And because there was no premine, early adopters, if they wanted to make any money on their investment, were incentivized to make sure the coin succeeded. The downside for them is they had to wait a long time for their investment to pay off. Fast forward to the scam coins of today. They are mostly just clones of another, whipped up in an evening, with all parameters set specifically to make the early adopters (read, the dev) as much money as possible, as quickly as possible. They do this by accelerating the mining, such that they don't have to wait. Then the coins go POS (sorry, PoS if that makes you happy) which, no one does. So there is no network. No security. No coin. But who cares? They got paid.
> Now as for the huge effort creating a coin takes. Not that I am trying to be insulting but since you brought up my lack of knowledge, I think it only fair. You do realize that a coin like AC, WC, etc. are clones, that probably took no more than a weekend to create right? You yourself, if you are so inclined, can do this. If you don't have the programming ability, you can have an entire coin, complete with any feature you like, created for about .5btc. I'm not talking crappy coingen either but the whole coin. That is how cheap and easy it is to clone a coin.


All you are saying is crap coins are crap coins. Yes I agree. Simple clonecoins that have no support after the copy paste are crap coins. Yes I agree. Good talk


----------



## kskwerl

all these coins pretty much suck ass and have no real world application lol it's a giant ponzy scheme but I'm down to make money off it


----------



## kskwerl

What's going on with Coinbase?


----------



## devilhead

lost some money on blackcoin







dam.n its falling fast
















edit: already gained DDD


----------



## chronicfx

For you 750ti fans. They are on sale right now at newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121855&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL050214&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050214-_-EMC-050214-Index-_-DesktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-14121855-L0C


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What's going on with Coinbase?


Are you having issues with them?

I was about to cash out some BTC.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Are you having issues with them?
> 
> I was about to cash out some BTC.


Hope its nothing.. Ive done several transactions with them with no problems..
I am waiting for BTC to spike again to cash out.. would like to see 700 even if only for a day..

What are we trading today?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Are you having issues with them?
> 
> I was about to cash out some BTC.


Couldn't reach their page but its back up now.


----------



## dealio

morning guys and (no) gals, this is a reminder: Monocle( MON) launches this afternoon. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=585817.0;all

scrypt-n merge mined with vertcoin from the vertcoin devs.

GPUs are dead long live GPUS


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well this is interesting...
> 
> You know those multipools that mine the most profitable coin at all times?
> 
> Apparently, there's bots that will *TRADE* the most profitable coin at any time. On any exchange and with a bunch of trade indicators.
> 
> Here's an example, no idea if it's legit though.
> 
> http://bitcoinbotreview.com/
> 
> Will have to do more research.


Well, if anyone had that kinda bot, they wouldn't share it otherwise the strategies wouldn't work if everyone had them








Don't trust anyone...Plus, automated trading is really hard to pull off, since most just base on the past and elaborate strategies for each scenario, which doesn't always work without human flexibility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> all these coins pretty much suck ass and have no real world application lol it's a giant ponzy scheme but I'm down to make money off it


Why ponzi? People toss that term around but it's not what they mean...
How is Bitcoin a ponzi?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlo_Ponzi

Is Satoshi paying people bitcoins back from the original investors bitcoins? How would that make sense lol?
It's a commodity, some sort of stock/currency hybrid, but not a ponzi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> morning guys and (no) gals, this is a reminder: Monocle( MON) launches this afternoon. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=585817.0;all
> 
> scrypt-n merge mined with vertcoin from the vertcoin devs.
> 
> GPUs are dead long live GPUS


Yeah, I'm working on getting a p2pool with mon merged mining support out...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, if anyone had that kinda bot, they wouldn't share it otherwise the strategies wouldn't work if everyone had them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust anyone...Plus, automated trading is really hard to pull off, since most just base on the past and elaborate strategies for each scenario, which doesn't always work without human flexibility.
> .


I'd be up for trying it but it's rather expensive for a test drive.

I do know bots are commonly used on the actual stock market itself though. Mostly because they can react faster than any human trader can.

http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/09/trading-bots-create-extreme-events-faster-than-humans-can-react/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> For you 750ti fans. They are on sale right now at newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121855&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL050214&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050214-_-EMC-050214-Index-_-DesktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-14121855-L0C


I keep hoping the 800 series will be released, it's supposed to be this year, but I haven't heard anything on a firm release date.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'd be up for trying it but it's rather expensive for a test drive.
> 
> I do know bots are commonly used on the actual stock market itself though. Mostly because they can react faster than any human trader can.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/09/trading-bots-create-extreme-events-faster-than-humans-can-react/


I know, but these is crypto world, and there are tons of scammers around selling fake bots, maybe a ponzi scheme too...you never know.
I'd stick to manual trades unless I can develop my own bot myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I keep hoping the 800 series will be released, it's supposed to be this year, but I haven't heard anything on a firm release date.


I want 880 sli but well, might take a while to get it...maybe Nov/Dec.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, if anyone had that kinda bot, they wouldn't share it otherwise the strategies wouldn't work if everyone had them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust anyone...Plus, automated trading is really hard to pull off, since most just base on the past and elaborate strategies for each scenario, which doesn't always work without human flexibility.
> Why ponzi? People toss that term around but it's not what they mean...
> How is Bitcoin a ponzi?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlo_Ponzi
> 
> Is Satoshi paying people bitcoins back from the original investors bitcoins? How would that make sense lol?
> It's a commodity, some sort of stock/currency hybrid, but not a ponzi.
> Yeah, I'm working on getting a p2pool with mon merged mining support out...


You're correct I did throw that term around. What I meant to say is that nothing will really ever come of most if not all of these alt coins but only time will tell


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> morning guys and (no) gals, this is a reminder: Monocle( MON) launches this afternoon. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=585817.0;all
> 
> scrypt-n merge mined with vertcoin from the vertcoin devs.
> 
> GPUs are dead long live GPUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm working on getting a p2pool with mon merged mining support out...
Click to expand...

me and my 3 Mh/s want in, hopefully ping times are not bad


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> me and my 3 Mh/s want in, hopefully ping times are not bad


I don't think I can post a link here, but pm me for details. It's the only way to mine monocle without losing out on VTC returns AFAIK.


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah man i've given up on day trading im just going to plug this in and mine until it blows up


----------



## ivanlabrie

Frick:


----------



## DizZz

Just started working on an automated AI controlled arbitrage trader


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I want 880 sli but well, might take a while to get it...maybe Nov/Dec.


I guess I'll just save my money then, cause I'd really like to have at least a four (4) card rig.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just started working on an automated AI controlled arbitrage trader


Nice, now we're talking...again, don't trust bots made by anyone selling them lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I guess I'll just save my money then, cause I'd really like to have at least a four (4) card rig.


Ref cooler would work...I'd love 4 880s but not sure if my 850w psu would handle them. I'd need a new one xD


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ref cooler would work...I'd love 4 880s but not sure if my 850w psu would handle them. I'd need a new one xD


IDK, it'll be real interesting to see what kind of power draw they have, but if the GTX750(Ti) are any indication, I'm very excited for the hash to power ratio potential.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Does BC have any reason to go up much in the short-mid term?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does BC have any reason to go up much in the short-mid term?


It seems like any coin has the potential to be jumped on by the pump and dump gangs at any time. I don't know that I see a huge fast jump in price in the offing, but I've got my sell order set at 0.00050. I'm pretty active in the BC community and I see some encouraging signs for long term growth, but nothing is a sure thing in cryptoland.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does BC have any reason to go up much in the short-mid term?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like any coin has the potential to be jumped on by the pump and dump gangs at any time. I don't know that I see a huge fast jump in price in the offing, but I've got my sell order set at 0.00050. I'm pretty active in the BC community and I see some encouraging signs for long term growth, but nothing is a sure thing in cryptoland.
Click to expand...

That's true, but some coins have their moment to shine then just fade into oblivion. I suppose BC is one of the more popular and perhaps stronger coins to come out as of late. But that's not to say they have run their hype train out of steam and they will recover either. Crazy cryptos, hard to tell where things will go


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Frick:


It makes sense. But there's a lot of scam coins too, that doesn't necessarily make them all scams.


----------



## doctakedooty

So I am still new to this and mining with my 780 while I am at work and plan on buying 2 750ti. Diamond coin looks to be doing pretty good at the moment but lke I said asking all you guys who are good at this and know the market what your opinion is on it.


----------



## frickfrock999

CAI is going to feast on your souls and smash your bank accounts to a pulp.









This has to be some kind of record. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I am still new to this and mining with my 780 while I am at work and plan on buying 2 750ti. Diamond coin looks to be doing pretty good at the moment but lke I said asking all you guys who are good at this and know the market what your opinion is on it.


Diamond coin is a coin that appears to be profitable because of drastic drops in difficulty caused by very little hash pointed at it. Usually it bounces between being the 'most profitable' for a minute, to being the least profitable for a long time. I would avoid this coin unless something crazy happens.

As for mining in general, it is really a hard time to get into it. I feel like it would be difficult to make it just mining coins and dumping them directly into BTC like you could do in the good old days. Now every miner is pretty much required to take risks in the market, and often they do not pay off. Getting in on coin releases is pretty much essential to being successful, but if these stories about Scrypt ASICs are true then that will no longer be profitable either. New coins used to be so profitable because everyone was so focused on DOGE that they would never turn their miners off them, this allowed people with smaller set ups to acquire a larger percentage of the blocks mined until the coin caught on. Now everyone tries to mine any new coin they can get a hold of with publicity, hope it hits mintpal soon, and dump it or trade it. This all being said, getting the equipment paid off will take an increasingly long amount of time. Just keep this in mind before you make any investments.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It makes sense. But there's a lot of scam coins too, that doesn't necessarily make them all scams.


I was pointing at the bitcoin trading bot remarks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I am still new to this and mining with my 780 while I am at work and plan on buying 2 750ti. Diamond coin looks to be doing pretty good at the moment but lke I said asking all you guys who are good at this and know the market what your opinion is on it.


See below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> CAI is going to feast on your souls and smash your bank accounts to a pulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be some kind of record. I've never seen anything like it.


Low volume coin, not impressed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Diamond coin is a coin that appears to be profitable because of drastic drops in difficulty caused by very little hash pointed at it. Usually it bounces between being the 'most profitable' for a minute, to being the least profitable for a long time. I would avoid this coin unless something crazy happens.
> 
> As for mining in general, it is really a hard time to get into it. I feel like it would be difficult to make it just mining coins and dumping them directly into BTC like you could do in the good old days. Now every miner is pretty much required to take risks in the market, and often they do not pay off. Getting in on coin releases is pretty much essential to being successful, but if these stories about Scrypt ASICs are true then that will no longer be profitable either. New coins used to be so profitable because everyone was so focused on DOGE that they would never turn their miners off them, this allowed people with smaller set ups to acquire a larger percentage of the blocks mined until the coin caught on. Now everyone tries to mine any new coin they can get a hold of with publicity, hope it hits mintpal soon, and dump it or trade it. This all being said, getting the equipment paid off will take an increasingly long amount of time. Just keep this in mind before you make any investments.


+1

It's excellent if you already have the cards, why not mine on them?
If buying new, then, not so amazing anymore. (for now!)

I do mine jackpotcoin on nvidia atm and it's pretty insane though


----------



## ozzy1925

what you guys think of xpm?Will the value increase when it hit 11 difficulty?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice, now we're talking...again, don't trust bots made by anyone selling them lol
> Ref cooler would work...I'd love 4 880s but not sure if my 850w psu would handle them. I'd need a new one xD


I'd like something that can enable more advanced trading features such as stop-loss and looking ahead at least two steps for orders.. for example "Place a buy at X if price drops by Y after sell Z". Don't know how you can do that with the sites' APIs... however I can probably figure out how to make the tab text display a message and play a simple notification sound when one of my pending orders goes through, similar to a Google or Facebook chat sound.


----------



## Krusher33

I still haven't mined in a couple of months now. Thinking of just selling my 2x 280X's at this point.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'd like something that can enable more advanced trading features such as stop-loss and looking ahead at least two steps for orders.. for example "Place a buy at X if price drops by Y after sell Z". Don't know how you can do that with the sites' APIs... however I can probably figure out how to make the tab text display a message and play a simple notification sound when one of my pending orders goes through, similar to a Google or Facebook chat sound.


You want kraken or bitfinex!

I started trading at bitfinex today, it's really amazing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I still haven't mined in a couple of months now. Thinking of just selling my 2x 280X's at this point.


Mine xpm at ypool or solo with primegpu








Thank me later...


----------



## thrgk

Anyone ride the WC train up 10% then bail? Loving this coin lately make good quick prpfit. Not one I would buy for long term though but short term buy when it hits 650 sell at 800 good good money

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You want kraken or bitfinex!
> 
> I started trading at bitfinex today, it's really amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine xpm at ypool or solo with primegpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank me later...


so xpm would be the best over a longer haul with a few amd cards atm?

My solo mining luck is horrendous bu i remember ypool


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> so xpm would be the best over a longer haul with a few amd cards atm?
> 
> My solo mining luck is horrendous bu i remember ypool


Solo works well with 4 card rigs...2 is the minimum I'd toss at it.
280x is better with primegpu, 290 might be better off at ypool with claymore's miner, or solo with it but not for long (primegpu's launching a new performance upgrade soon)


----------



## thrgk

What you guys planning on buying tonight? I am thinking I will dump all in DOGE, so when the race happens, if it pops 20% or so id make a lot! I think with the PR it prolly will, even if only for a little bit


----------



## Roulette Run

It looks like a BlackCoin pump is forming.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It looks like a BlackCoin pump is forming.


ohhh interesting


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> ohhh interesting


yea volumes rising


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It looks like a BlackCoin pump is forming.


I don't see it... Is this based on some IRC chatter or the graphs?


----------



## frickfrock999

No wonder, news just dropped.









The official word from big Soep himself.










https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6516686#msg6516686


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> No wonder...
> 
> The official word from big Soep himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6516686#msg6516686


whoa
interesting


----------



## frickfrock999

Starting liquidation now.

This gonna be gewd.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Blackcoin is starting to stall...we'll see.

I'll head over to bitfinex to trade btc/usd and the ltc pairs, using leverage and short selling on bearish markets. Alts got a bit boring right now.
Looking forward to the next myriad pump or more clear uptrend.

EDIT:
"To finish paying for this venture we need the community to help raise an additional $15,000 USD."

These guys keep milking their so called community every week!

Last week it was the bc going to wall street thing..now this, next time what will they come up with? Dam thieves...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Starting liquidation now.
> 
> This gonna be gewd.


wont it raise their price?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Blackcoin is starting to stall...we'll see.
> 
> I'll head over to bitfinex to trade btc/usd and the ltc pairs, using leverage and short selling on bearish markets. Alts got a bit boring right now.
> Looking forward to the next myriad pump or more clear uptrend.
> 
> EDIT:
> "To finish paying for this venture we need the community to help raise an additional $15,000 USD."
> 
> These guys keep milking their so called community every week!
> 
> Last week it was the bc going to wall street thing..now this, next time what will they come up with? Dam thieves...


This is a problem that BC is going to have throughout the process. This is they type of thing that I was referring to when I was talking about 'creating a 'good' coin costs capital, this is where a premine can come in handy.'
The nice thing about BC is a lot of those BC stunts like 'BC in wallstreet' are run by the community. These are not the devs trying to get funding this is a independent person trying to further the coin. But this cost lots a lots of money.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> wont it raise their price?


The announcement or the liquidation?

They're not liquidating, I am.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The announcement or the liquidation?
> 
> They're not liquidating, I am.


Wont the announcement cause BC price to rise?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Wont the announcement cause BC price to rise?


Not immediately. Think of this as an announcement for announcement since the scope and name of the PR firm is let to be released.

THAT'S when the real jump will occur.

Besides, BC's been pretty busy all day. There's something else going on before this.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Not immediately.


Yea overtime, not that "good' of an announcement. Thank you for the MYR yesterday though, that was nice profit, make 10% on WC today as well.

Will you buy DOGE before the race sunday? I kinda got hope/faith in them lol but idk


----------



## frickfrock999

I haven't done any analysis into Doge this week, so I can't say.

I'm actually getting into some cheap FLT. Supposedly, the block halving is supposed to happen tomorrow.

Picked it up for 1120. Might be fun.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea overtime, not that "good' of an announcement. Thank you for the MYR yesterday though, that was nice profit, make 10% on WC today as well.
> 
> Will you buy DOGE before the race sunday? I kinda got hope/faith in them lol but idk


I don't think the race will impact the price at all. Olympics and other fundraising did nothing to the price, why should this be different? It does not increase liquidity, it does not allow more people to enter the market, it will hardly even raise the awareness of the coin. The driver is one that only cost ~50K to run the sponsorship, he will not be on the television for more than a couple seconds. If there is a raise in price it will be pre race, from people who are wishfully thinking (self fulfilling prophecy); I think a majority of 'events' cause a rise in price based on this concept, very little actually increases the value of the coin after the event itself.

Edit: This is how I feel about block halving as well Frick, but I am sure you have an exit strat. There should be a small bump in price because of anticipation, but supply is not going down on the coin from a block halving, dumping on the coin from mining goes down sure, but it is not erasing coins from the market. One way to look at it is say I were printing money every year, then I started printing half as much, did any supply go down? No.... This is why focus should be more on the demand side of the coin.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I haven't done any analysis into Doge this week, so I can't say.
> 
> I'm actually getting into some cheap FLT. Supposedly, the block halving is supposed to happen tomorrow.
> 
> Picked it up for 1120. Might be fun.


Hmm, maybe ill put some in and see what happens. thank you.

Will put some in DOGE as well and hope!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> BC's been pretty busy all day. There's something else going on before this.


This is what I think has caused the BC buzz today, this occurred last night:


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> This is what I think has caused the BC buzz today, this occurred last night:


I did watch the livestream last night. It was interesting. Those were the guys who stepped in to save BC early on when the original dev hit a wall with problems.

Still the underlying premise is that crypto has to keep pushing forward to what it was intended to be. A currency to purchase useful things/services.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

If I am not mistaken I think the WC wallet fix was just released. If this is the case then exchanges will open up deposits and withdraws.... Markets will go crazy.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> If I am not mistaken I think the WC wallet fix was just released. If this is the case then exchanges will open up deposits and withdraws.... Markets will go crazy.


which way tho?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> which way tho?


From the looks of it, down. Ill be buying at the bottom.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> From the looks of it, down. Ill be buying at the bottom.


Same, just not sure where the bottom will be? 600? 650? lower?


----------



## Deuce65

Innosilocon chips have started shipping.


----------



## Deuce65

af


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Same, just not sure where the bottom will be? 600? 650? lower?


I was mistaken, WC wallet is released, but staking does not start for a little bit, exchanges are not opening up for transfers until staking begins.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I did watch the livestream last night. It was interesting. Those were the guys who stepped in to save BC early on when the original dev hit a wall with problems.
> 
> Still the underlying premise is that crypto has to keep pushing forward to what it was intended to be. A currency to purchase useful things/services.


I still believe that we are in on the infancy of cryptos, and who knows if many of these coins will be in existence a year from now, many have already died. All you have to do is go look at the MintPal voting board, there's almost 400 coins on there and I know many of those coins are dead, I'd say more than half are dead.

I agree with you that getting the wider public to accept the concept of cryptos is the largest hurdle we have to overcome and that falls on all of us to try to help inform the uninformed. At the moment, we're in the middle of a much needed consolidation of the crypto world, but there's still a lot to be shaken out yet. The crypto world is going to resemble the path on a market board with a lot of ups and downs. What we need is some people who are willing to stick with some coins for the long term rather that for quick short term profits. Having people who are dedicated to their coins and finding ways to make them work are the ones that will have the best chance of succeeding. Cryptos are not going to succeed just because they're there.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It looks like a BlackCoin pump is forming.


I told you it was coming... it's here and up to 31500 right now.


----------



## ccRicers

Looks like that Buy Black dude was right this time haha


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm glad I liquidated when I did. Snagged some up for 28K.


----------



## antonio8

Anyone know what happened with Poloniex exchange?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Anyone know what happened with Poloniex exchange?


I've been reading that they got hacked. IDK for sure though.


----------



## killer-x

So Frick says buy FLT... I'm not missing out this time!

Should I also buy into BC at 29600?


----------



## barkinos98

Oh nice i sold off my bad BC (bought at like 286 before it dropped) back at 286 so i got that going for me








Now back to half BC and half FLT, lets see how this ends up


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I've been reading that they got hacked. IDK for sure though.


Again?

Figured they would have learned from the first time. This is why I hate keeping coins on an exchange waiting for the to sell.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Looks like that Buy Black dude was right this time haha


That chart is bollocks lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Again?
> 
> Figured they would have learned from the first time. This is why I hate keeping coins on an exchange waiting for the to sell.


I don't think you guys should be trading based on guesswork, or someone else's tips...I've put a disclaimer in the OP, please do your research and don't rely on tips posted here.
You may read it to late, or it may not be accurate, cause the market won't work according to your mental designs, it's a live entity and you need to approach it dynamically to be a profitable trader.

Just sayin', please give this a good read: http://www.beursplaza.com/ebook6.pdf
I started it yesterday, after reading tons of articles, and doing some online courses, as well as practicing a lot with smaller amounts








It's a really interesting read, definitely worth your time. Try to keep in mind it was written some time ago, and it revolves around stock trading with a broker.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Again?
> 
> Figured they would have learned from the first time. This is why I hate keeping coins on an exchange waiting for the to sell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That chart is bollocks lol
> I don't think you guys should be trading based on guesswork, or someone else's tips...I've put a disclaimer in the OP, please do your research and don't rely on tips posted here.
> You may read it to late, or it may not be accurate, cause the market won't work according to your mental designs, it's a live entity and you need to approach it dynamically to be a profitable trader.
> 
> Just sayin', please give this a good read: http://www.beursplaza.com/ebook6.pdf
> I started it yesterday, after reading tons of articles, and doing some online courses, as well as practicing a lot with smaller amounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really interesting read, definitely worth your time. Try to keep in mind it was written some time ago, and it revolves around stock trading with a broker.


Oh I don't trade, just mine and sell. Just had some coins I wanted to get rid of that was only selling on that exchange.

Had no choice but to go there. Just got greedy on setting my sell price.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Oh I don't trade, just mine and sell. Just had some coins I wanted to get rid of that was only selling on that exchange.
> 
> Had no choice but to go there. Just got greedy on setting my sell price.


I wasn't referring to your post with the trading bits...just don't lose money you're not ready to risk guys...have fun and maybe delve more into it if you find it as interesting as I do.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Again?
> 
> Figured they would have learned from the first time. This is why I hate keeping coins on an exchange waiting for the to sell.


I figure lightning never strikes in the same place twice







I always make that mistake.

still, its back up and my coins are not missing. I did not have much in there though.

edit. seems like a lot of coin markets are frozen though...


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh God yes, BC please keep exploding all over me.

Bought for 32K, sold at 37K.

Dis too gewd.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh God yes, BC please keep exploding all over me.
> 
> Bought for 32K, sold at 37K.
> 
> Dis too gewd.


You just always know when to buy and fold... damn you amazing trader man!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> You just always know when to buy and fold... damn you amazing trader man!


Bahaha, I wouldn't say all that.









It was easy with BC. The volume was building up throughout yesterday, accumulation was strong.

So when that PR announcement hit, I had to get rid of all my other coins for BC (Good old fashioned liquidation). The coming storm would be too good to miss.

I wasn't expecting it so soon though. Thought it would kick off on Monday.


----------



## JMattes

Lets see if it pumps again.. what do you think?? got at 340

wow tanked to 320... haha


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Lets see if it pumps again.. what do you think?? got at 340
> 
> wow tanked to 320... haha


I'm going to wait it out and see how low it goes.

I don't usually buy on upswings, my original stash was at 28K then I bought again at 32K.

But that's the thing about Blackcoin, its pumps are always much higher than people expect.


----------



## JMattes

Yea I think i shouldnt of bought in at 340... doubt it will go back up....

wow I looked back in Feb and I sold 700 coins for 0.00001800....

I really wish I got lucky enough where I coin I had stock piles of increased 100% or 1000% grrr.. haha


----------



## frickfrock999

It's going to come way back down now. It was riding high at 36-37K for over an hour. Which is nuts.









The incoming price correction is going to be brutal.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's going to come way back down now. It was riding high at 36-37K for over an hour. Which is nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incoming price correction is going to be brutal.


got out at 350.. made .01btc.. silly me..

whats your thought on buying FLT when its this low and seeing it rebounds to 1100


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's going to come way back down now. It was riding high at 36-37K for over an hour. Which is nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incoming price correction is going to be brutal.


what's your thoughts on FLT? Took a dump overnight

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> got out at 350.. made .01btc.. silly me..
> 
> whats your thought on buying FLT when its this low and seeing it rebounds to 1100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what's your thoughts on FLT? Took a dump overnight
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Nah, that was pretty smart. Staying in there would have cost you some serious dough once it corrected.

As for FLT, it looks like we have a classic case of Wolong dumping today. Stabilized at around 1000 or so.

It's not a coincidence this happened on the halving day, classic shakeout.

We've been at 900-100 before, I'm not worried. It'll probably dip a bit lower than 900 and rise right back up.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Nah, that was pretty smart. Staying in there would have cost you some serious dough once it corrected.
> 
> As for FLT, it looks like we have a classic case of Wolong dumping today. Stabilized at around 1000 or so.
> 
> It's not a coincidence this happened on the halving day, classic shakeout.
> 
> We've been at 900-100 before, I'm not worried. It'll probably dip a bit lower than 900 and rise right back up.


so it that a... may invest a bit to make a small profit comment? haha?


----------



## Rage19420

Another day, another altcoin scam. This time Asiacoin.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> so it that a... may invest a bit to make a small profit comment? haha?


I guess if you want to. But FLT has been pretty lackluster for the past few weeks.

I'm just waiting for it to hop up past 1120 then I'm out. Just to see how this block halving works out.

Which probably means cashing out later this week.


----------



## JMattes

yea... i was going to buy in at 951 and my order never got filled.. went to 956

good call on BC.. I would of lost my shirt

I always coming in a few minutes too late


----------



## antonio8

FYI for anyone mining XPM. Claymore released v6.0 with up to 20% speed increase or all AMD cards.

I personally have not used it yet. On another coin right now but here is an idea from someone who posted on the thread from 24hrs using it:
"Running V6.0 for 24h on a 280x (1.85 CPM) and a 270x (1.3 CPD) AND
v 5.0 v 6.0
280X 156k 4ch & TRT 303 -> 189k 4ch & TRT 250 +21%
7950 122k 4ch & TRT 385 -> 146k 4ch & TRT 323 +19%
270X 97k 4ch & TRT 490 -> 115k 4ch & TRT 420 +18%
7850 74k 4ch & TRT 634 -> 85k 4ch & TRT 544 +15%"

Claymore uses the stats for 4 chains instead of 10 chains.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> good call on BC.. I would of lost my shirt


Oh yeah dude, these corrections happen crazy quick.

Be happy you sold and made a little bit of profit. This could be you right now.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh yeah dude, these corrections happen crazy quick.
> 
> Be happy you sold and made a little bit of profit. This could be you right now.


Yea.. I wont get too upset I missed the FLT train.. I saved myself on the BC haha


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> so it that a... may invest a bit to make a small profit comment? haha?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> FYI for anyone mining XPM. Claymore released v6.0 with up to 20% speed increase or all AMD cards.
> 
> I personally have not used it yet. On another coin right now but here is an idea from someone who posted on the thread from 24hrs using it:
> "Running V6.0 for 24h on a 280x (1.85 CPM) and a 270x (1.3 CPD) AND
> v 5.0 v 6.0
> 280X 156k 4ch & TRT 303 -> 189k 4ch & TRT 250 +21%
> 7950 122k 4ch & TRT 385 -> 146k 4ch & TRT 323 +19%
> 270X 97k 4ch & TRT 490 -> 115k 4ch & TRT 420 +18%
> 7850 74k 4ch & TRT 634 -> 85k 4ch & TRT 544 +15%"
> 
> Claymore uses the stats for 4 chains instead of 10 chains.


Primegpu is faster but only for solo...takes a lot of patience to run it, and it runs better on 280x cards. 290 is a little bit better with Claymore's.
I think xpm is the most profitable coin atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Yea.. I wont get too upset I missed the FLT train.. I saved myself on the BC haha


Always define where you'll take profit before even entering the trade...no emotional ties are better. You just sell when it reaches your price target. Don't get overly greedy! It's good to have two or three levels, if it goes higher fine, if it doesn't you can still take profit and run.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> got out at 350.. made .01btc.. silly me..
> 
> whats your thought on buying FLT when its this low and seeing it rebounds to 1100
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what's your thoughts on FLT? Took a dump overnight
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, that was pretty smart. Staying in there would have cost you some serious dough once it corrected.
> 
> As for FLT, it looks like we have a classic case of Wolong dumping today. Stabilized at around 1000 or so.
> 
> It's not a coincidence this happened on the halving day, classic shakeout.
> 
> We've been at 900-100 before, I'm not worried. It'll probably dip a bit lower than 900 and rise right back up.
Click to expand...

Did you sell your FLT? I fell asleep and didn't see it start dropping so down on it about 10% idk if I should hold or bail

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's going to come way back down now. It was riding high at 36-37K for over an hour. Which is nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incoming price correction is going to be brutal.


It did come back down, but I think there's a possibility of BC doing another bounce?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't count on it till volume starts to show up on buy orders, pushing price higher...unless you're very confident in your harmonic trading skills...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Did you sell your FLT? I fell asleep and didn't see it start dropping so down on it about 10% idk if I should hold or bail
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


No, it's going to come back.

Buy support is strong as always at the 1000 wall.

And plus, the blocks just halved. So at the very least, we'll see a tiny bump.

It's already touching 1100 again.

*EDIT:* Case in point.


----------



## JMattes

I missed the 950 buy in so I didn't get on the train


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I missed the 950 buy in so I didn't get on the train


I told you it'd come right back up. Wolong style dumps like that always rebound.


----------



## JMattes

I pretty sure you did call it but I am.pretty sure I brought the whole thing up..

Too bad I didn't push harder to get on it


----------



## frickfrock999

You're not really missing much. FLT is such a boring coin for trading.

It's a fantastic currency no doubt about it, but it's too stable for big dips and upswings.

Yes, being stable is now a bad thing.


----------



## JMattes

950 to 1100 would of been a nice days profit tho.. no doubt about that.. and it was predictable.. so it wasnt much of a risk.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Another day, another altcoin scam. This time Asiacoin.


Im shocked


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quick and easy 10% on WC if you were following in the IRC. Me Gusta


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quick and easy 10% on WC if you were following in the IRC. Me Gusta


Same, me sold what I had, had 20k shares I made 10% on, I am afraid to hold WC for too long, to volatile. Now just hoping flt goes to 12


----------



## thrgk

You guys planning any buys for tonight? or just chilling for the big DOGE race tomorrow


----------



## thrgk

Hmm whitecoin going full POS, think people will dump or buy? I kinda want to gamble and buy in, in case these are the last cheap coins


----------



## devilhead

Lost my 0.8 bitcoin on AC, what a...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Lost my 0.8 bitcoin on AC, what a...


That is a tough loss. I would try to develop a list coins that you think are good for long term. BTC is an obvious one, LTC and DOGE are not bad choices for a store of value with a little volatility (But not too much). Whenever you are not actively trading the coin you can move your coins into these long term coins, you will miss out on the percentage increases while you are away, but you will avoid the risk of something disastrous or downturns in the market as well. Otherwise if you do not want to dive into day trading I would suggest just moving all coins into DOGE, LTC, and BTC for long term and keeping them there. Mining and purchasing these random coins can have very high returns if you get it right, but the reason the returns are so high is because the risk is higher than any other coins.


----------



## JMattes

So what are we short term trading today?


----------



## Kenerd

Good morning guys I haven't posted in awhile but still read the thread more often than not for the tons of good info. Tried to buy in to FLT for 795 but got priced out should have just went to 850 but someone kept outbidding me oh well.
I picked up 2 open box 280x for my rig from microcenter for 280 each. 1 was a 7970 rebrand. The other was like 6 inches wide with the power connectors plugging in upside down no waterblock available so I'm gonna put it in a devoted mining rig just wish it wasn't so dismal.


----------



## JMattes

Yea mining has become that way... I am having freezing issues while mining on my main rig and cant figure out the source of the problem.. I am thinking it may be worth it to just cut my loses and stop mining on my main rig as its $60 a month in electricity and if it cant stay stable then there really isnt much sense as it doesnt actually make all that much atm... maybe it makes me the $60 in electricity and $60 on top a month.. but if its down most of the time..


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Yea mining has become that way... I am having freezing issues while mining on my main rig and cant figure out the source of the problem.. I am thinking it may be worth it to just cut my loses and stop mining on my main rig as its $60 a month in electricity and if it cant stay stable then there really isnt much sense as it doesnt actually make all that much atm... maybe it makes me the $60 in electricity and $60 on top a month.. but if its down most of the time..


Curious. What cards is in your main rig?

I have no problems with my 2 Nvidia rigs but constant issues with my 2 AMD rigs. Like freezes. Miners windows just completely stop (windows disappear and I have to restart that miner). Gpu's going sick or dead.

Weird I don't have these with Nvidia.

Trying to figure out if my AMD is having driver issues, power supply issues, wireless connection problems.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Yea mining has become that way... I am having freezing issues while mining on my main rig and cant figure out the source of the problem.. I am thinking it may be worth it to just cut my loses and stop mining on my main rig as its $60 a month in electricity and if it cant stay stable then there really isnt much sense as it doesnt actually make all that much atm... maybe it makes me the $60 in electricity and $60 on top a month.. but if its down most of the time..


That sounds like riser problems to me.


----------



## JMattes

Cards aren't on risers


----------



## thrgk

Uh flt dropping. Again

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Cards aren't on risers


what OS?


----------



## JMattes

Windows 7.. no difference


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Cards aren't on risers


If it is the rig in your sig, have you tried moving the cards to different slots? I'm assuming you've already played with somewhat lower mining intensity, etc.

My usual install / troubleshooting went as follows:

-(Re)install drivers, miners, and needed dependencies (I'm on linux).
-Test cards one at a time at stock settings at target hashrate. Since you are troubleshooting, you may want to take your time here. If your rig falls over in a day, run the stability test for two days per card. Use the same PCI-E slot for all cards. Find each cards stable settings.
-Bring multiple cards online, one, then two, then three, etc.
-Decrease settings slightly if needed - anymore than that and settings may not be your issue.

If your cards will run working alone, but not together in different slots, it is probably going to be the motherboard or need of a powered riser.

In my experience, AMD cards are the pickiest when it comes to PCI-E signal quality even though they use less bandwidth. My 13 nvidia cards were plug and play, five of my ten AMD cards took a month to get setup right. The other five took a solid week. Risers and a motherboard my AMD cards refused to run stable on, my nvidia cards have had zero issues running on.

Best of luck to you, chasing these issues down can be a real pain, whatever they may be. Taking your time is going to be a whole lot better than speeding through it.


----------



## JMattes

Thanks.. Today just isnt my day...

On top of that FLT is bleeding me dry.. at this point it really needs to rebound before I lose too much money.. no sense taking it out now as I hope this is the bottom and it may rebound tomorrow...








With my luck I will cash out and the thing will triple..


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Thanks.. Today just isnt my day...
> 
> On top of that FLT is bleeding me dry.. at this point it really needs to rebound before I lose too much money.. no sense taking it out now as I hope this is the bottom and it may rebound tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my luck I will cash out and the thing will triple..


Same boat as you,not sure what to do.....


----------



## frickfrock999

Ditched FLT when it swung past 1120 yesterday. Too little buy pressure and too much manipulation to make any decent profit.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Ditched FLT when it swung past 1120 yesterday. Too little buy pressure and too much manipulation to make any decent profit.


Think we should hold? Or bail? Im not looking to make profit at this point, just not lose 15% lol


----------



## frickfrock999

It's not going anywhere but down.

I'm not sure why you'd want to hold it after nothing happened with the block halving yesterday. That was it's last chance.

That when most of us sold.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's not going anywhere but down.
> 
> I'm not sure why you'd want to hold it after nothing happened with the block halving yesterday. That was it's last chance.
> 
> That when most of us sold.


Yea guess I will bail. What you looking at buying today? not much movement going on, drk would of been nice tho


----------



## JMattes

I am going to watch flt for the evening male sure I sell with even a small profit.. don't want to take a lose when it's hovering at my buy price and even a small but order can push it to profit.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh this morning was nuts. MYR and DRK were smashing through walls like nobody's business!

I wasn't awake yet though so I missed out.









I'm probably going to snag some BC. It's come down to sub 30K.










Titan Competition is starting.

Blackcoin CEXs are out.

And the PR fund is getting a decent amount of cash donated.

Could be interesting.


----------



## JMattes

Well if I can get at least 980 for my flt.. I'll get on be with you


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

One thing is for sure, everyone will be on the losing ends of trades if you have to ask Frick for advice on whether or not to buy/sell/hold. Successful is because he has an exit strategy on coins. You should not depend on someone else to determine when to get out of a coin, there is no possible way anyone could respond in time.


----------



## JMattes

Frick does his own thing but does give advice and his advice reaches what .05% of those with coins.. so there no harm in speaking his mind.. general he has good Intel and he helps out the community.. obviously everyone knows he doesn't have a crystal ball and if coins tank it's no buddies problem but our own..

Thanks for reminding us


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> One thing is for sure, everyone will be on the losing ends of trades if you have to ask Frick for advice on whether or not to buy/sell/hold. Successful is because he has an exit strategy on coins. You should not depend on someone else to determine when to get out of a coin, there is no possible way anyone could respond in time.


I try to help when I can. I did post that guide for everybody so they could get the fundamentals down.

http://alunacrypto.blogspot.com/2014/03/how-to-bitcoin-altcoins-daytrading-fundamental-technical-analysis-profitable-trading-strategy.html

Once you master that, you've got a good start. I can't speak about coins I never researched.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Frick does his own thing but does give advice and his advice reaches what .05% of those with coins.. so there no harm in speaking his mind.. general he has good Intel and he helps out the community.. obviously everyone knows he doesn't have a crystal ball and if coins tank it's no buddies problem but our own..
> 
> Thanks for reminding us


I wasn't saying he shouldn't speak his mind. I think most of what he says is extremely helpful to people on this site. The theme of this thread lately has been less of people learning about trading and mining and more of 'can you just tell me what trades to make'. I think this mentality is going to lead to bagholders in this fast moving game. Frick is great at what he does, and he is a better trader than I am. We should be picking his brain for methodology, not his current trades.

Edit: Also thanks for those articles Frick.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Gone for 3 days for a short vacation (Atlantic City)

Pages upon pages to read. That's crazy what happened to AC.

Sorry to those that lost big on that.

Mryriads brazilian water project isn't all they had to announce was it?


----------



## JMattes

Hope you enjoyed your trip! You didnt miss much..

Atlantic City as in Jersey?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your trip! You didnt miss much..
> 
> Atlantic City as in Jersey?


yep. never been before (3 year anniversary with my gf)

I kept on eye on twitter news, AC...bad mess.

Did MYR ever announce what MAMMMP stood for?


----------



## JMattes

I am from New York.. it wasnt too bad...


----------



## antonio8

Question about an AMD rig.

I have a 280X, 270X and 270 with 4 gigs of ram. Should I have 8 gigs in it?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Who is sitting on 40k in Flutter that they forgot about? This guy.

Man the past few days have not been kind - but haven't been all that bad. No losses, just missed gains. I've been too busy to pay attention to things, and it has come back to bite me. I got out of MYR and BC because I didn't think they were doing anything and I wouldn't be able to watch them... hahaha, that was at least half a BTC I passed up. Then FLT, that is an additional .15 BTC I am probably going to have to leave on the table. There are a ton of coins I need to catch up on as I have been slacking there.

I'm debating whether to dump it or hold FLT. It's all mined/swing traded coins, so even at the price it is at, it is a solid profit. It will cross being a loss/unacceptable mining return below 450 or so - I just don't want to dump and see a price spike since there is room. Just I've been greedy before and it's cost me. . . so now I have a decision on my hands.

For those of you who got screwed on AC, sorry to here that.

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Question about an AMD rig.
> 
> I have a 280X, 270X and 270 with 4 gigs of ram. Should I have 8 gigs in it?


All my rigs have 4 gigs and I have no issues on scrypt and n-scrypt. Only with X11 has it made a difference (15% - a decent processor removes that difference anyhow). Some would argue that mining X11 isn't wise anymore with GPUs with the FPGA rumors, rumors of an optimized X11 miner for those in the know, and poor profitability of the coins to begin with.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> All my rigs have 4 gigs and I have no issues on scrypt and n-scrypt. Only with X11 has it made a difference (15% - a decent processor removes that difference anyhow). Some would argue that mining X11 isn't wise anymore with GPUs with the FPGA rumors, rumors of an optimized X11 miner for those in the know, and poor profitability of the coins to begin with.


Thanks.

I just added the 270X to it and have the 280X and 270 on risers but the 270X in the last pci-e slot. My 280X is only getting 337 kh/s where it was at 615 kh/s right before this. Just wanted to make sure about memory before I spent money on it that I did not need.

I'll try and look for another problem then.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I just added the 270X to it and have the 280X and 270 on risers but the 270X in the last pci-e slot. My 280X is only getting 337 kh/s where it was at 615 kh/s right before this. Just wanted to make sure about memory before I spent money on it that I did not need.
> 
> I'll try and look for another problem then.


Check your settings. Some settings need to be spelled out, ie "20,20,20,20,20" for intensity instead of "20". I had the same issue as you, and I cannot remember what the setting was that fixed it, but I had 5 R9 290s starting at 910 and dropping all the way down to around 500 until I started playing with defining parameters per card instead of globally. I am pretty sure it was shaders. If that doesn't help, the settings I have right now spelled out per card are: shaders, intensity, gpu-engine, and gpu-memclock.


----------



## antonio8

.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Check your settings. Some settings need to be spelled out, ie "20,20,20,20,20" for intensity instead of "20". I had the same issue as you, and I cannot remember what the setting was that fixed it, but I had 5 R9 290s starting at 910 and dropping all the way down to around 500 until I started playing with defining parameters per card instead of globally. I am pretty sure it was shaders. If that doesn't help, the settings I have right now spelled out per card are: shaders, intensity, gpu-engine, and gpu-memclock.


Thanks for the help.

Seems like when I installed the 270X for some reason the system changed my device numbers of the card. So my 280 X became device 0 instead of device 1 like it used to be.

I used Evga Precision X to spin the fans one by one to 100% to figure out which was which.


----------



## barkinos98

I sold my FLT at 852 whereas i bught at 1000, it was 2 weeks. I'm with 0.21 BTC in total and willing to bet


----------



## ivanlabrie

Keep an eye on Blackcoin...I'm waiting for the next move, it found strong support at 0.00029 it seems.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Keep an eye on Blackcoin...I'm waiting for the next move, it found strong support at 0.00029 it seems.


Seem like there is resistance there but the support almost seems hidden. I would be a little worried about placing an order at 29k, seems like it could fall through, I would wait until the price breaks out to sink the money.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's a strongly harmonic area









I'm watching...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Random fact: DogeCoin is currently trending on FaceBook! I don't think it will immediately impact the price, but great news for those of us who are early investors in crypto!


----------



## Curleyyy

How can I work out what the best coin for me to mine would be?

currently mining nutcoin, i get 320khash (before overclock)

Free electricity + GTX 670 (overclocking atm)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Why nutcoin!?









whattomine.com

You have to know how fast your card mines all algorithms and use that site to find out.

For your card, I'd reccomend Jackpotcoin, look it up at bitcointalk.org


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Keep an eye on Blackcoin...I'm waiting for the next move, it found strong support at 0.00029 it seems.


If anybody is interested, blackcoinpool.com now supports scrypt, scrypt-n, x-11 and sha-256.

Blackcoin seems to be bumping back up right now.


----------



## JMattes

lots of volume.. lots of sideways trading...

Lets see how the day goes..


----------



## lacrossewacker

Oh yay my 0.0044 sell order on DRK finally went through









when to buy in...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Deaf Jam

45 BTC buy order on DRK last night at 40k. Entire order went through. Someone has big plans or a whole lot of faith.

Anyone merge mining VTC/MON?


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Anyone merge mining VTC/MON?


I am a VTC/MON miner. It's a good thing MON was a proof of concept coin (and nothing else) at launch because their intent to launch solely over p2pool was kind of muddled. It'll get better over time (I have faith in the dev team) but I am mining on a pool until things get worked out for developing a frontend that displays concurrent VTC/MON stats for p2pool node operators.


----------



## frickfrock999

For every trader in here, I *HIGHLY* suggest reading this.

*Game Of Deception(GOD).pdf*

It's was written by one of the most skilled and hated traders in the crypto world (Wolong). And it's one of the most valuable and important documents for traders like us.

It's a wealth of excellent information, but most importantly you'll understand the mindset of a whale and how they operate. You'll see how coins get manipulated, suppressed, and pumped. Every step is listed.

It also teaches you how to bend the markets to your favor. Essential reading for anybody whose serious about making money with cryptos.

Pair this with those fundamentals I posted earlier, and you'll be a *VERY* well equipped trader.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> I am a VTC/MON miner. It's a good thing MON was a proof of concept coin (and nothing else) at launch because their intent to launch solely over p2pool was kind of muddled. It'll get better over time (I have faith in the dev team) but I am mining on a pool until things get worked out for developing a frontend that displays concurrent VTC/MON stats for p2pool node operators.


Same here, I'm mining on simplevert.

I'm tempted to mine EXE/PARA, but EXE seems to only go down and PARA is such a shoddy coin that I really don't want to be holding it. The wallet won't even close, yet the dev teams says they have a genius working for them . . that genius is probably the MON code sitting in front of them.







The only thing is if the ANN thread is correct, PARA will have a place to sell soon while MON will not. That could be enough to make PARA a worthwhile coin. Trash coins seem to be a thing now. MON seems to be too focused on being a proof of concept - but I'm betting that will change in time. Hopefully I am correct.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> For every trader in here, I *HIGHLY* suggest reading this.
> 
> *Game Of Deception(GOD).pdf*
> 
> It's was written by one of the most skilled and hated traders in the crypto world (Wolong). And it's one of the most valuable and important documents for traders like us.
> 
> It's a wealth of excellent information, but most importantly you'll understand the mindset of a whale and how they operate. You'll see how coins get manipulated, suppressed, and pumped. Every step is listed.
> 
> It also teaches you how to bend the markets to your favor. Essential reading for anybody whose serious about making money with cryptos.
> 
> Pair this with those fundamentals I posted earlier, and you'll be a *VERY* well equipped trader.


wow very interesting insight.


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Same here, I'm mining on simplevert.
> 
> I'm tempted to mine EXE/PARA, but EXE seems to only go down and PARA is such a shoddy coin that I really don't want to be holding it. The wallet won't even close, yet the dev teams says they have a genius working for them . . that genius is probably the MON code sitting in front of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is if the ANN thread is correct, PARA will have a place to sell soon while MON will not. That could be enough to make PARA a worthwhile coin. Trash coins seem to be a thing now. MON seems to be too focused on being a proof of concept - but I'm betting that will change in time. Hopefully I am correct.


Yeah. The whole Parallax coin announcement thread doesn't inspire the most confidence in me. Coin trading is not my thing so I'm holding long on VTC. But, hey, if Parallax gets on Poloniex then you might have a worth while venue.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If anybody is interested, blackcoinpool.com now supports scrypt, scrypt-n, x-11 and sha-256.
> 
> Blackcoin seems to be bumping back up right now.


I really do like the x11 coins. Cards run cooler, wattage is cut in half, etc.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I really do like the x11 coins. Cards run cooler, wattage is cut in half, etc.


yes, but i have problem to use it with 3x290s, it crashes straight away when i launch program, my gaming rig with one 290x works fine :/ ~3.000Mh/s


----------



## lacrossewacker

hmm FLT so low. to buy or not to buy?

actually, looking a while back, looks like it used to be valued around 140ish. Maybe it's got a while longer to tumble?


----------



## frickfrock999

Blackcoin just announced a Team Fortress 2 Tournament!









We definitely have to come together and slaughter some fools. That prize is awfully tempting.










Anybody down for being part of an OCN team?

http://blackcointalk.com/index.php/topic,2245.0.html


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Blackcoin just announced a Team Fortress 2 Tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely have to come together and slaughter some fools. That prize is awfully tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody down for being part of an OCN team?
> 
> http://blackcointalk.com/index.php/topic,2245.0.html


even with all this dress BC still below 30. Was hoping for a pop today. I would be down for the tournament but never played or even have the game. They need to do a bf4 tournament lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

The game is free, you can download it right from Steam.









Besides, BC is back to it's sub 30K floor like it always is. They'll probably swing right back down to 25K soon enough before the next pump.

PIG, ZETA, and DRK had huge days today. DRK's got a good buzz going for the next few days thanks to that Wired article.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The game is free, you can download it right from Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, BC is back to it's sub 30K floor like it always is. They'll probably swing right back down to 25K soon enough before the next pump.
> 
> PIG, ZETA, and DRK had huge days today. DRK's got a good buzz going for the next few days thanks to that Wired article.


Eh drk kinda already went up, are u buying into PIG or Zeta today? I like BC but I bought at 285 so if it goes down that would suck


----------



## frickfrock999

Just because it goes down for a little bit doesn't mean it's going to stay down.







But seriously, don't touch ZET with a 10 foot pole.

Right now, I'm looking into Caishen. They're going CAIx tomorrow, but I'm not sure how that will affect their market status.

Namely, if they have to get re-listed as an entirely different coin or if they stay under their current name. The former may have adverse affects.


----------



## Curleyyy

increase gpu clock, voltage goes down
manually rise voltage, gpu clock goes down

***?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Blackcoin just announced a Team Fortress 2 Tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely have to come together and slaughter some fools. That prize is awfully tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody down for being part of an OCN team?
> 
> http://blackcointalk.com/index.php/topic,2245.0.html


I haven't played TF2 for ages but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If anybody is interested, blackcoinpool.com now supports scrypt, scrypt-n, x-11 and sha-256.
> 
> Blackcoin seems to be bumping back up right now.


That's good, it actually needed to keep up with CryptoAlts in those areas. Also, I realized that, unlike CryptoAlts, BlackcoinPool didn't display your stats properly until the end of each round. Also it would be a good idea to tell newbies that each round lasts 24 hours. I had to scour through the official thread on BitcoinTalk to figure that stuff out. Damn pool was making me think I wasn't mining correctly.


----------



## antonio8

Anyone know about Legendary Coin and why it has climbed so fast in the last few days to week?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Anyone know about Legendary Coin and why it has climbed so fast in the last few days to week?


in what way?

Voting? Votes can be bought, and a single bitcoin can buy a ton of votes.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Anyone know about Legendary Coin and why it has climbed so fast in the last few days to week?


3% premine, the dev needs to cash out. He holds or held almost 25% of all coins that are in existence at this point in time. The coin is crap and he needs somewhere with that he can generate volume.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> in what way?
> 
> Voting? Votes can be bought, and a single bitcoin can buy a ton of votes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> 3% premine, the dev needs to cash out. He holds or held almost 25% of all coins that are in existence at this point in time. The coin is crap and he needs somewhere with that he can generate volume.


I just seen the price going up since the weekend on Coin market Cap and was wondering why the price increase so fast.

I have never heard of it just seen it rising over the weekend and today.

Thanks for the explanation DefJam.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hey, anyone bought into bc's low?


----------



## frickfrock999

Gentlemen...

The Scrypt ASIC benchmarks are in!


----------



## ivanlabrie

And I wouldn't buy into any of those...









Either overpriced, or probably a scam, or too late.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> And I wouldn't buy into any of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either overpriced, or probably a scam, or too late.


Look at this guy i give him my thread come back afew months later and he has more rep then me LOL


----------



## DizZz

If BTC ASICs are any indication of what scrypt ASICs might turn out to be, not interested - too risky and fraudulent.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> And I wouldn't buy into any of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either overpriced, or probably a scam, or too late.


Are you implying these companies would take advantage of an emerging market with little to no regulation in order to exploit gullible users?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Look at this guy i give him my thread come back afew months later and he has more rep then me LOL


heeeey!








How you been bro?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If BTC ASICs are any indication of what scrypt ASICs might turn out to be, not interested - too risky and fraudulent.


+1 I wouldn't fund those beeyetches...look at knc's and bfl's stunts.
They deserve to get a beating.


----------



## Hokies83

Knew i put the right guy in charge!









Im out again for afew months lol. Back to my Fish and Coral !


----------



## Deaf Jam

I'm tempted to move most of my 750 Tis and one rig of R9 290s (the cool running ones) outside for the summer. I figure with a wooden framed wire mesh box I can keep them from turning into bug eaters and a box fan should cover the three rigs to keep them just cool enough to mine. Temps get to around 35 C here with 100% humidity. Anyone have any luck doing something similar?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hey, anyone bought into bc's low?


Yes I did. I just put 40% of my mined capital in at 28k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Gentlemen...
> 
> The Scrypt ASIC benchmarks are in!


If I was going to spend that kind of money all over again, I'd just dump money directly into coins. No miners, no GPUs - just coins.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'd at least consider renting my rigs out before I did that.

But to be competitive in the rental market, you better make darn sure you're pushing decent MH/s.

Like the beasts over at BR.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Knew i put the right guy in charge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im out again for afew months lol. Back to my Fish and Coral !


Heh, not bad! You got a nice business going it seems.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I'm tempted to move most of my 750 Tis and one rig of R9 290s (the cool running ones) outside for the summer. I figure with a wooden framed wire mesh box I can keep them from turning into bug eaters and a box fan should cover the three rigs to keep them just cool enough to mine. Temps get to around 35 C here with 100% humidity. Anyone have any luck doing something similar?
> Yes I did. I just put 40% of my mined capital in at 28k.
> If I was going to spend that kind of money all over again, I'd just dump money directly into coins. No miners, no GPUs - just coins.


40%, quite the gambler eh?
I went with 5%









I'm gonna hold that position for a while, my stop loss is below the 0.786 fib ratio, 0.00026 btc, my sell is at 0.0004.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I'm tempted to move most of my 750 Tis and one rig of R9 290s (the cool running ones) outside for the summer. I figure with a wooden framed wire mesh box I can keep them from turning into bug eaters and a box fan should cover the three rigs to keep them just cool enough to mine. Temps get to around 35 C here with 100% humidity. Anyone have any luck doing something similar?


I am contimplating this also.

What I am curious is do I have to worry about morning "dew" forming on the rig and short circuiting it out?

I have 2 in a insulated garage and I have to leave the garage door "cracked" a little to let some fresh air in.


----------



## ozzy1925

guys i am planning to make a 6x 750ti rig which one should i buy?
msi GTX750Ti Twin Frozr Gaming GDDR5 2GB
http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/gtx750ti-twin-frozr-gaming-gddr5-2gb-128bit-nvidia-geforce-dx112-ekran-karti.html?srt=PU
or
asus GTX750TI-OC-2GD5
http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/gtx750-ti-gddr5-2gb-128bit-nvidia-geforce-dx11-ekran-karti-12656.html?srt=PU

or the cheapest
asus GTX750TI-PH-2GD5
http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/gtx750-ti-gddr5-2gb-128bit-nvidia-geforce-dx11-ekran-karti-13007.html?srt=PU


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's good, it actually needed to keep up with CryptoAlts in those areas. Also, I realized that, unlike CryptoAlts, BlackcoinPool didn't display your stats properly until the end of each round. Also it would be a good idea to tell newbies that each round lasts 24 hours. I had to scour through the official thread on BitcoinTalk to figure that stuff out. Damn pool was making me think I wasn't mining correctly.


If anybody is wanting quick answers where BlackCoin or BlackCoinPool is concerned, I highly recommend going to the IRC chat at: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=blackcoinpool The people there are very open and helpful.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hey, anyone bought into bc's low?


Yup, last night invested it all in again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> And I wouldn't buy into any of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either overpriced, or probably a scam, or too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this guy i give him my thread come back afew months later and he has more rep then me LOL
Click to expand...

Oh hey man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys i am planning to make a 6x 750ti rig which one should i buy?
> msi GTX750Ti Twin Frozr Gaming GDDR5 2GB
> http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/gtx750ti-twin-frozr-gaming-gddr5-2gb-128bit-nvidia-geforce-dx112-ekran-karti.html?srt=PU
> or
> asus GTX750TI-OC-2GD5
> http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/gtx750-ti-gddr5-2gb-128bit-nvidia-geforce-dx11-ekran-karti-12656.html?srt=PU
> 
> or the cheapest
> asus GTX750TI-PH-2GD5
> http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/gtx750-ti-gddr5-2gb-128bit-nvidia-geforce-dx11-ekran-karti-13007.html?srt=PU


Hey bro i'd say get the MSI as everyone loves those coolers, but i'd suggest looking into cheaper places rather than vatan only.
if you are in ankara hit up "mavi bilgisayar" those guys have it much cheaper


----------



## frickfrock999

Speaking of Blackcoin...










https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6573921#msg6573921


----------



## barkinos98

so is bc ruled by a group of people working for their own benefits and so we must abandon it because this one weirdo from no where says so?
I'm losing trust in this whole crypto scene more and more every day, and i must say it is time for somehow the trade of bitcoins should be illegal just like illegal gun trades or drug problems.
Everyone had enough of this bullcrap, I'm sure and at this point it just seems like it'd be for the better of everyone in this craphole if it was delegalized by law or any other force.


----------



## frickfrock999

Iconic lost his damn mind, he's literally gone crazy. I don't believe a word he says.

What's really weird is that he's actually been pretty helpful in raising BC awareness in the past few weeks. I don't understand why he would commit social suicide like this. He was fairly well respected.









But meanwhile, the big PR news...


----------



## barkinos98

So this guy, morisomething guy is saying we'll bring out bigger guns?

Dude what the hell








Again i have no idea what the hell is going on here, so whats practically happening is this one group of guys with bigger oportunities bought more BC than everyone else hence now they are trying to trade? I fail to see why this is bad but sure.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> So this guy, morisomething guy is saying we'll bring out bigger guns?
> 
> Dude what the hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again i have no idea what the hell is going on here, so whats practically happening is this one group of guys with bigger oportunities bought more BC than everyone else hence now they are trying to trade? I fail to see why this is bad but sure.


Oh it's pandemonium right now. IRC is blowing up, the subreddit is blowing up, and Bitcointalk is on fire.

IE hasn't thrown down any solid evidence yet. He's supposedly "saving it" until D-day.

And yet, the price hasn't dipped once since this morning.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Speaking of Blackcoin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6573921#msg6573921


It's fake drama...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Speaking of Blackcoin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6573921#msg6573921
> 
> 
> 
> It's fake drama...
Click to expand...

Yeah to think of it this is the best way to express this


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Speaking of Blackcoin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469640.msg6573921#msg6573921


And the plot thickens.

I have been behind this coin from day one and still holding some.

Regardless of this post I have even posted here that I don't believe in the multipool. Payouts just never seemed right for what was be hashed into it.

I hope the price goes up because I still need to make some money.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Heh, not bad! You got a nice business going it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40%, quite the gambler eh?
> I went with 5%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna hold that position for a while, my stop loss is below the 0.786 fib ratio, 0.00026 btc, my sell is at 0.0004.


Well, I have been keeping my coins in low amounts, but it is so hard to make gains that way. A 20% gain on 10% of my capital is only a 2% gain. I've played it safe for a couple months while I learned the ropes - so now I feel a bit more confident about what I'm doing. It is time to take some risk to reap some rewards or this venture will never pay off for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Iconic lost his damn mind, he's literally gone crazy. I don't believe a word he says.
> 
> What's really weird is that he's actually been pretty helpful in raising BC awareness in the past few weeks. I don't understand why he would commit social suicide like this. He was fairly well respected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But meanwhile, the big PR news...


I had been tracking the top wallets by spreadsheet - what he says has some truth to it - just the people may be wrong - I have no clue. A few wallets post solid losses then re-inflate bigger than they were before after every pump and dump. Also most of my data is wrong because the Top100 site I initially used is a fraud or is poorly coded. Some wallets don't match the blockchain by up to a 400% difference, so I started using the other site that shows more. So far, those wallets have matched up. It is just such a pain to pull the data into a spreadsheet that I hardly do it now.

Either way, I'm heavily into BC now, so I think I'll see where this goes. If there is scrutiny into what is going on, maybe they will let the price rise a bit to take some heat off. Thanks for the heads up, I'm going grab some popcorn.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I had been tracking the top wallets by spreadsheet - what he says has some truth to it - just the people may be wrong - I have no clue. A few wallets post solid losses then re-inflate bigger than they were before after every pump and dump. Also most of my data is wrong because the Top100 site I initially used is a fraud or is poorly coded. Some wallets don't match the blockchain by up to a 400% difference, so I started using the other site that shows more. So far, those wallets have matched up. It is just such a pain to pull the data into a spreadsheet that I hardly do it now.
> 
> Either way, I'm heavily into BC now, so I think I'll see where this goes. If there is scrutiny into what is going on, maybe they will let the price rise a bit to take some heat off. Thanks for the heads up, I'm going grab some popcorn.


Yeah, that's the thing. As much as I hate to admit it, some elements of his story do ring true.

IconicExpert had a great reputation up to this point. If he's willing to burn all his bridges after investing so much in the community, there's something else afoot.

Don't sell though.

Only losers sell.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, that's the thing. As much as I hate to admit it, some elements of his story do ring true.
> 
> IconicExpert had a great reputation up to this point. If he's willing to burn all his bridges after investing so much in the community, there's something else afoot.
> 
> Don't sell though.
> 
> Only losers sell.


I have no intention of selling. I am leaning towards a solid price increase over the next few days - after that, I really don't know. I was planning on swing trading, but that may become risky if the dumping stops. I just know I woke up, I saw the trend reverse, then I saw your post, and I started smiling. This will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Rage19420

Iconic is a class a douche. All along he wanted to be a big fish in a small pond. His ego got the best of him.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Iconic is a class a douche. All along he wanted to be a big fish in a small pond. His ego got the best of him.


I came to the same conclusion


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Iconic is a class a douche. All along he wanted to be a big fish in a small pond. His ego got the best of him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I came to the same conclusion


I'm curious to see if anyone gets their BC Cards. He was the one handling that.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yup, last night invested it all in again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey man!
> Hey bro i'd say get the MSI as everyone loves those coolers, but i'd suggest looking into cheaper places rather than vatan only.
> if you are in ankara hit up "mavi bilgisayar" those guys have it much cheaper


thanks do they have web site?


----------



## lacrossewacker

soooo buy BC still?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> soooo buy BC still?


When in doubt, always buy BC.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yup, last night invested it all in again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey man!
> Hey bro i'd say get the MSI as everyone loves those coolers, but i'd suggest looking into cheaper places rather than vatan only.
> if you are in ankara hit up "mavi bilgisayar" those guys have it much cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks do they have web site?
Click to expand...

Yes but i meant nova bilgisayar,

http://www.novabilgisayar.com/


----------



## ccRicers

So what exactly is centered around the drama behind IE? Looks like the people there are at odds between wanting to associate ETFs and corporations with Blackcoin while IE wants to keep the coin completely decentralized.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/24vini/iconic_expert_is_a_liar_and_here_is_proof/

This seems to be getting more true about positioning himself against the devs. Well, I'm gonna keep confident in the devs and keep mining more Lambos through the multipool.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So what exactly is centered around the drama behind IE? Looks like the people there are at odds between wanting to associate ETFs and corporations with Blackcoin while IE wants to keep the coin completely decentralized.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/24vini/iconic_expert_is_a_liar_and_here_is_proof/
> 
> This seems to be getting more true about positioning himself against the devs. Well, I'm gonna keep confident in the devs and keep mining more Lambos through the multipool.


In the end, this is just a speed bump for us.

Whether or not IE's research is true remains to be seen, it doesn't change that there's a crazy strong community behind the coin with tons of projects coming up this week and for the coming weeks.

Stay strong.


----------



## Deaf Jam

What coin doesn't have whales playing with the price? I do think it isn't good for attracting the outside investment they are looking for - but oh well. It can easily grow with just miners and the usual speculators playing the game. The only difference here is that they buy back instead of exiting entirely. I'd rather have those whales in my pond than the ones that just leave a big ole' dump in their wake.

IE needs to **** or get off the pot. Right now it is just character assassination until he comes out with evidence on them. That isn't cool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think the multipool IS shady as fug anyway...I wouldn't listen to any of these guy's posts and focus on price action, honestly.
They all have an agenda anyway.
I'd rather buy the coin myself than give my hashing power away to get potentially less coins than if I mined other more profitable options.

Anyone tried the linux xpm miner for 750 ti's?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think the multipool IS shady as fug anyway...I wouldn't listen to any of these guy's posts and focus on price action, honestly.
> They all have an agenda anyway.
> I'd rather buy the coin myself than give my hashing power away to get potentially less coins than if I mined other more profitable options.


How about the CryptoAlts multipool? That's the one I use and I find it better than the popular multipool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How about the CryptoAlts multipool? That's the one I use and I find it better than the popular multipool.


Same deal, you have to trust them not to scam you with the blackcoin purchases they make...I have a theory that they are using the pools to buy into their dump.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think the multipool IS shady as fug anyway...I wouldn't listen to any of these guy's posts and focus on price action, honestly.
> They all have an agenda anyway.
> I'd rather buy the coin myself than give my hashing power away to get potentially less coins than if I mined other more profitable options.
> 
> Anyone tried the linux xpm miner for 750 ti's?


I don't put much faith in any multi pools anymore.

I was really turned off from the BC Multipool after mining for a full day and only receiving 17 coins while putting in 2,800 kh/s. When I asked why so low I was told from the pool operator that they don't use kh/s for pay outs but rather total number of hates per miner compared to the pool. I then wanted to know how much BTC was traded for that round and was told all pay outs was made properly by the number of hashes.

The problem with most Multipools is I have no way of knowing what was done and sold with being converted for the day. I understand everything isn't sold the same day but to me there are no checks and balances to verify everything is up to par.

But I guess that is the consequences I face for not doing everything myself. But now I have learned it is better for me to do my own mining and selling and rely on myself.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Same deal, you have to trust them not to scam you with the blackcoin purchases they make...I have a theory that they are using the pools to buy into their dump.


The whole multipool idea is pretty cheeky. It is a tool to generate hype but the pool itself does almost nothing. The buy pressure generated is minimal compared to overall volume on the coin. Along with this, it is too difficult to make sure the pool owners are doing a 'good' job trading coin, and not skimming. This is a huge problem that can not be solved when the mined blocks are not known at the time of work. I have no idea what is really going on with BC Pool, even if that guy is correct about his long post accusing bad behavior on the DEVs of BC, all the fan boi's will require is that the BC people deny it. People choose what they already believe in crypto, this is why you have people still going around talking about MAX...

Edit: I would suggest that anyone who believes that 'multipools actually do something', to do the math on the actual buy orders it generates per day.

Second Edit: I also believe other innovations by the BC community will be the downfall. I think it blackshield is actually released it will destroy to coin for good.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think the multipool IS shady as fug anyway...I wouldn't listen to any of these guy's posts and focus on price action, honestly.
> They all have an agenda anyway.
> I'd rather buy the coin myself than give my hashing power away to get potentially less coins than if I mined other more profitable options.
> 
> Anyone tried the linux xpm miner for 750 ti's?


Speaking of XPM, WTH?
Quote:


> @ypool_net We have increased the share difficulty for Primecoin to compensate for the higher share rate generated by GPU miners.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Same deal, you have to trust them not to scam you with the blackcoin purchases they make...I have a theory that they are using the pools to buy into their dump.


I believe your theory is correct. Usually on a given night during the big pump, a few decent sized walls would appear, but taken together, it would equal what the pool should be able to eat, 40-60 btc - no more, no less. They ate those walls with the pool (as they made them), and then let the hype drive the coin up because "OMG, did you see that 20 BTC wall get eaten." Wash, rinse, repeat. People aren't stupid, that is why the hashes never returned. They were too greedy and it bit them.

I had hoped they were smarter than that. They went through all the trouble to make a solid framework for the coin to succeed yet continually crap all over it. Their greed is the only thing holding the coin back right now. For all IE did wrong, hopefully some good comes out of it. They needed a wake up call.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Edit: I would suggest that anyone who believes that 'multipools actually do something', to do the math on the actual buy orders it generates per day.
> 
> Second Edit: I also believe other innovations by the BC community will be the downfall. I think it blackshield is actually released it will destroy to coin for good.


They can't do blackshield now. The pool doesn't have the hashes to support it. That was their original plan I imagine. Make dumps more sustainable. They were to bribe everyone in with the KnC miner, set blackshield up, do a big pump to drive the coin's price up again, then do a slow dump for the rest of the month while everyone scrambles to hold the coins value because they are bombarded with emails/text saying a dump is happening. As the coinkite announcement nears, they ease off, let the coin go back up, then do it again. They got too greedy and the plan fell through. Now they are back to square one - marketing.

I hold a lot of BC, but I'm not being greedy about it. I have my swing and exit strategy already mapped out. It will take a lot to convince me to change them - more than I think they are willing to do. I'd rather make a decent profit than take even more of a chance and have bags.


----------



## Eggy88

Swapped 2 of my 280x cards from Sapphire 280x to Gigabyte 280x cause the fans of the Sapphire cards was all out of balance, now the rig won't mine for more then 10-20 min before it freezes. Used to be stable running for 30 days without a single problem with the Sapphire cards, any idea's?


----------



## thrgk

Anyone buying into anything? I am in BC and seems a lot of others are, but not making much of a move. Wish I had gotten in CINN coin, that skyrocketed.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone buying into anything? I am in BC and seems a lot of others are, but not making much of a move. Wish I had gotten in CINN coin, that skyrocketed.


I'mma let you in on a little secret lol...trade mn2 and mn1 contracts at cryptsy.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'mma let you in on a little secret lol...trade mn2 and mn1 contracts at cryptsy.


What are they? Buy them?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What are they? Buy them?


yes buy them now!


----------



## frickfrock999

Uh oh, the secret's out.


----------



## frickfrock999

*AWWWWWWWW SNAP!*

PR firm officially named!

http://maxborgesagency.com/

Price is going to the moon and this train ain't stopping!


----------



## thrgk

Made 15% on BC and now buying MN1


----------



## Rage19420

So whats the return on MN1/MN2?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> So whats the return on MN1/MN2?


is one better to buy then the other?


----------



## hello im sean

Hey all, new to this group. Question, is it possible to make a living trading crypto currency? Or at least provide a solid supplement to income? Anyone in this group doing that? Thank you


----------



## dealio

to "make a living" you need about 2-3 grand a month. good day traders make about 5-10% profit on average

so you need to be have a lot of capital to play with... over $10,000 monthly or up to $1,000 each day to "make a living" day trading cryptos.


----------



## frickfrock999

Cinnicoiners are ditching for BC.

Volume getting boosted.


----------



## thrgk

Mn1 and mn2 arent really moving on cryptsy, still waiting for deposit to verify


----------



## barkinos98

Finally some profit in my BC!


----------



## theyoungone10

Reading the info on Crypts MN1 and MN2 are mining contract shares. 1 share of MN1 representing 1gh/s of power and 1 share of MN2 representing 10 gh/s. Plugging these into coinwarz gives 3 cents per day and 28 cents per day respectively for each share in daily revenue.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> Reading the info on Crypts MN1 and MN2 are mining contract shares. 1 share of MN1 representing 1gh/s of power and 1 share of MN2 representing 10 gh/s. Plugging these into coinwarz gives 3 cents per day and 28 cents per day respectively for each share in daily revenue.


If that's the case then why are people excited over this???


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Finally some profit in my BC!


It's just the start. They're planning 90 straight days of pure press and exposure.

The PR firm that they hired is the same PR firm that MSI, Archos, and Ferrari used.










MSI is actually still using them.










Totally tech based and focused.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's just the start. They're planning 90 straight days of pure press and exposure.
> 
> The PR firm that they hired is the same PR firm that MSI, Archos, and Ferrari used.
> 
> MSI is actually still using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally tech based and focused.


That is good news. I may just have to hold. Swings may not be too profitable right now.


----------



## barkinos98

Dude you had me at ferrari.
They are like my favorite car brand and my obsession over them might not even be healthy


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Mn1 and mn2 arent really moving on cryptsy, still waiting for deposit to verify


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> Reading the info on Crypts MN1 and MN2 are mining contract shares. 1 share of MN1 representing 1gh/s of power and 1 share of MN2 representing 10 gh/s. Plugging these into coinwarz gives 3 cents per day and 28 cents per day respectively for each share in daily revenue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> If that's the case then why are people excited over this???


You can buy them at slightly below market price, hold it for a few days and collect mining profits, then sell it for a little bit below lowest ask and come out with a super fool proof profit.
You'd need to invest into a few shares (mn2) to get decent profits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> That is good news. I may just have to hold. Swings may not be too profitable right now.


I'm holding till it hits my projected 0.0004 price. My cut loss is still below current price anyway.

Guys, I urge you to mine vert+mon (some guys are mining vert+monocle+parallax but the p2pool soft for that isn't ready.)

Can we get our local linux gurus to make us a p2pool node for vert+mon+parallax?
Monocles are selling for 0.003-0.005btc each! (I got 182 in 3 days mining with 4.1mh/s - and 52 vertcoins)


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> Reading the info on Crypts MN1 and MN2 are mining contract shares. 1 share of MN1 representing 1gh/s of power and 1 share of MN2 representing 10 gh/s. Plugging these into coinwarz gives 3 cents per day and 28 cents per day respectively for each share in daily revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then why are people excited over this???
Click to expand...

Idk... what's the excitement over mn1 and 2?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rage19420

Ivan what pool is that?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can buy them at slightly below market price, hold it for a few days and collect mining profits, then sell it for a little bit below lowest ask and come out with a super fool proof profit.
> You'd need to invest into a few shares (mn2) to get decent profits.
> I'm holding till it hits my projected 0.0004 price. My cut loss is still below current price anyway.
> 
> Guys, I urge you to mine vert+mon (some guys are mining vert+monocle+parallax but the p2pool soft for that isn't ready.)
> 
> Can we get our local linux gurus to make us a p2pool node for vert+mon+parallax?
> Monocles are selling for 0.003-0.005btc each! (I got 182 in 3 days mining with 4.1mh/s - and 52 vertcoins)


Where are you selling MON? I see nothing in the ANN thread mentioning active exchanges.

I have 4 rigs on VTC/MON, but one on VTC/PLX - it is just in germany, so my rejects aren't where I want them.


----------



## thrgk

So I get money each day for my 2.5 shares of MN2? How much per day? Then sell just above what I bought it for and leave making profit from sale and what I got per day ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ivan what pool is that?


No pool, p2pool node, private afaik.
You need to make your own to mine all 3 coins at once, for now at least you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I get money each day for my 2.5 shares of MN2? How much per day? Then sell just above what I bought it for and leave making profit from sale and what I got per day ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It's a quick swap, the mining dividends are just a bonus...I used to trade a LOT at btct.co, more akin to a stock/options exchange.

I think there's another exchange like that operating but never tried the newer ones. Way more fun than just coin trading.


----------



## thrgk

How much per day do I get for mining dividends with 2.5 shares ? Is there a way I can check or? Seems like fun for sure

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dealio

so MN1/MN2 are like GHS shares from ghash.io?

interdasting


----------



## lacrossewacker

Dang should've purchase more CINNI yesterday. Bought .1 at 13k yesterday. Just sold out half at 24k to recoup my investment. Just playing with profits now. Just wished I invested more!

Buying 1,000 BC now.

Is CINNI looking to rise more?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How much per day do I get for mining dividends with 2.5 shares ? Is there a way I can check or? Seems like fun for sure
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> so MN1/MN2 are like GHS shares from ghash.io?
> 
> interdasting


Yeah, you'll never ROI with them probably, but they are good for trading.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, I urge you to mine vert+mon (some guys are mining vert+monocle+parallax but the p2pool soft for that isn't ready.)
> 
> Can we get our local linux gurus to make us a p2pool node for vert+mon+parallax?
> Monocles are selling for 0.003-0.005btc each! (I got 182 in 3 days mining with 4.1mh/s - and 52 vertcoins)


There is a way to mine for 2 coins at once? Do you have a guide for that? I'm already mining vert, but if I can get free X coin, then... bring it on.


----------



## ccRicers

Got one extra BTC to invest with, any idea what coins to go with? Buy more BC or diversify a bit for now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> There is a way to mine for 2 coins at once? Do you have a guide for that? I'm already mining vert, but if I can get free X coin, then... bring it on.


Join mah pool: http://www.hashharder.com/scrypt-n/vertcoin%20merged


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

This my friends is what we call "Market Manipulation", hopefully you guys did not buy into that at that top.


----------



## JMattes

Bought bc @ 28.. sold at 33.. winning

Basically recouped loses from flt..


----------



## thrgk

U guys buying BC for the rest of the week ? Or other coins? Think I will buy some bc just in case it pops

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Join mah pool: http://www.hashharder.com/scrypt-n/vertcoin%20merged


What exchange are you using for MON?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What exchange are you using for MON?


Yeah, I second this. I have a bit over a BTC worth at that price. I just need an exchange for MON.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What exchange are you using for MON?


That's exactly what I'm wondering as well.


----------



## dealio

+1

i've mined 150 MON, wat do?


----------



## note235

nvm got it


----------



## lacrossewacker

Outlook on Cinni?


----------



## Deaf Jam

AH! I went outside for a couple hours to work in the yard and PLX went up on Polo. I missed some easy BTC. Someone came in and cleared all the orders at a 6 times the price it is going for now. Why don't exchanges say when they are putting things up?


----------



## note235

where can I buy some mon?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Well glad I bought another .3btc pf cinni yesterday!


----------



## lacrossewacker

*TIP OF THE DAY*

Don't mistakenly buy CAI thinking you just bought CINNI. The prices are very similar and they're right next to each other. Luckily I caught my mistake and my buy order was low enough that it wasn't fulfilled.


----------



## Gabkicks

shibe looks very interesting to me, i just bought 1btc worth


----------



## thrgk

I bought a lot of BC I think with upcoming PR that it will pop and maybe find a stable place above 40. They are going to advertise and have events like no one business.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I bought a lot of BC I think with upcoming PR that it will pop and maybe find a stable place above 40. They are going to advertise and have events like no one business.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


You may be right.. I think I will wait to see if it bottoms again at 28 before I buy in again.. It may not bottom again.. but i will take the risk of waiting







Not much of a trader and I have a lot of RL stuff going on so there days I dont even watch the market.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

What is recommended site for trading? And is there any particular site that does a good job in trying to help identify when to buy and sell?


----------



## moldyviolinist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> What is recommended site for trading? And is there any particular site that does a good job in trying to help identify when to buy and sell?


For trading, btc-e.com has the major coins available. For smaller coins I like mintpal.com. The site bitcoinwisdom.com has some decent trading stats for BTC and LTC.

Does anyone here mine Hirocoin? It was one of the first X11 algorithm coins. I recently started mining it. The coin seems like it has some potential, but it's really struggling at the moment. We need more miners! Mining X11 uses significantly less power than scrypt, so it's good for keeping your hardware cool. That was really my primary reason for switching to X11 from scrypt. 290xs just get too hot.


----------



## tice03

Not sure what caused the FLT spike just now, but I am glad I was able to get out with a small roughly 5% profit from when I bought in 4 days ago.


----------



## thrgk

FLT omg, was 700 yesterday, now 1100, wish i had gotten in







Hopefully BC will do something?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I bought a lot of BC I think with upcoming PR that it will pop and maybe find a stable place above 40. They are going to advertise and have events like no one business.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> What is recommended site for trading? And is there any particular site that does a good job in trying to help identify when to buy and sell?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> FLT omg, was 700 yesterday, now 1100, wish i had gotten in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully BC will do something?


I'm gonna migrate most of my trading funds to bitfinex.com, the interface is awesome and it has all the FOREX like features you'd like.
Plus, it's more secure than the rest, and you can also lend some btc if you don't wanna trade actively.
You can short, do margin trading between usd/btc, ltc/btc, ltc/usd,which means you can borrow usd, buy btc when it's cheap and sell when it goes up, then 'give back' the loaned usd and keep the difference, or do it when price goes down borrowing btc.


----------



## ivanlabrie

https://github.com/Paul-Bradley/EasyNode

I'll leave that here...Easy pre-made p2pool node for triple merged mining









Payouts are not working properly, but it's good if you have enough hash for monocle and parallax solo (if mining with more people it'll be a mess).


----------



## lacrossewacker

*Federal Election Commission approves bitcoin donations to political committees
*

Not huge news, but it's good


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *Federal Election Commission approves bitcoin donations to political committees
> *
> 
> Not huge news, but it's good


Too bad they probably won't have any IRS guidelines to follow. That would speed up correcting the mess the IRS has made of crypto.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just a heads up, scrypt-x shares available at havelock investments.









Worth a shot.


----------



## kskwerl

I wanted to ask you guys what you think the are the most promising Scrypt coins for the future to invest in and also what you guys think is the most best multi algro coin to invest it as of this moment.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I wanted to ask you guys what you think the are the most promising Scrypt coins for the future to invest in and also what you guys think is the most best multi algro coin to invest it as of this moment.


At this moment, probably BC for Scrypt. Pick a decent buy point though, that way you can always swing trade at the floor.

After that, FLT perhaps. It may a bit overpriced now - it just crawled up off the 700 sat floor, so it could easily decide to go back - it could also go up. Don't really know - there was no news, so it probably was a pump. So there could be another shakeout. If there is another shakeout, I'm buying back in when I see a some stability between 700 and 800 sats (hopefully).

EMC2 has pump potential because it has fallen into the gutter, it just needs a whale and one of the many excuses the coin has to pump to align. I'm just kinda turned off from the development / PR team's actions, so I don't know if I want to touch it. They seem to know how to hype things in just the wrong way to turn people off.

For multi-algo. I think MYR has promise, but it might start sagging again. I'm looking at getting back in when it falls some more. It had good news recently, let people tire of not hearing anything for a bit and then look to buy in on dips. Depending on the trends, I'll get in between 450 and 350 again if I have the BTC sitting around.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd say diversify and try to build a portfolio up, with many potential coins...and assets.

Bitshares x has a demo client now, that's pretty damn big! Keep an eye on invictus innovations' work.


----------



## Roulette Run

Everybody should go here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=596562.0

Download the wallet > Add address to your signature line > make a post in the thread.

CoffeeCoin


----------



## ccRicers

Coin 2.0 (NC2) has been rising quite a bit today. Volume still increasing as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Too bad they probably won't have any IRS guidelines to follow. That would speed up correcting the mess the IRS has made of crypto.


Look at the bigger picture. Politicians who accept Bitcoin donations would be more inclined to pass laws that are beneficial to the Bitcoin economy, increasing the market price. If they are treating it as stocks, they want to make sure their donations rise in value.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Coin 2.0 (NC2) has been rising quite a bit today. Volume still increasing as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Too bad they probably won't have any IRS guidelines to follow. That would speed up correcting the mess the IRS has made of crypto.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bigger picture. Politicians who accept Bitcoin donations would be more inclined to pass laws that are beneficial to the Bitcoin economy, increasing the market price. If they are treating it as stocks, they want to make sure their donations rise in value.
Click to expand...

They would not be inclined to pass laws that benefit the general public, but I am sure that all the BTC they get donated will be tax free.


----------



## Nhb93

So I know I'm going to get biased answers asking in here







, but is it still worth it to mine with 2 MH/s equivalent in scrypt? I've got 5 270's that I'm really getting close to selling, but at the same time, there's 4 rigs on my local CL for sale with 270's and risers, totally ~9.5MH/s for $4600. I'm torn between getting out and getting deeper in.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So I know I'm going to get biased answers asking in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but is it still worth it to mine with 2 MH/s equivalent in scrypt? I've got 5 270's that I'm really getting close to selling, but at the same time, there's 4 rigs on my local CL for sale with 270's and risers, totally ~9.5MH/s for $4600. I'm torn between getting out and getting deeper in.


I would purchase 10 BTC for the 4600 over buying those rigs. They would take forever to pay off at current probabilities.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

This is what constantly goes through my head when prices are on the rise... LoL


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So I know I'm going to get biased answers asking in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but is it still worth it to mine with 2 MH/s equivalent in scrypt? I've got 5 270's that I'm really getting close to selling, but at the same time, there's 4 rigs on my local CL for sale with 270's and risers, totally ~9.5MH/s for $4600. I'm torn between getting out and getting deeper in.


Buy bitcoins. Do not buy rigs. Spend your first month using only one BTC while you learn to trade. Only trade with the full amount once you feel good about identifying walls, utilizing candlesticks, trend lines, and how to research coins. Otherwise you will throw away a bunch of your capital learning.

Miners are a complete waste of money now. This is coming from a miner.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> This is what constantly goes through my head when prices are on the rise... LoL


I just want KoolAid coin. Smashing through walls with a big smile. OH YEAH!

Sadly that will never happen.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I just want KoolAid coin. Smashing through walls with a big smile. OH YEAH!
> 
> Sadly that will never happen.


Could you imagine watching the IRC when the KoolAid would rise?!? Just everyone spamming OH YEAHHHHHHH!!!!! It would be the new 'to the moon'. Someone needs to make this a reality!


----------



## Nhb93

Honestly, is it even worth it to hold my mining cards, since the prices are just such in the tank right now. Between eBay and Paypal fees, I'd be taking a huge loss.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Could you imagine watching the IRC when the KoolAid would rise?!? Just everyone spamming OH YEAHHHHHHH!!!!! It would be the new 'to the moon'. Someone needs to make this a reality!


Everywhere I've mentioned this idea. People love it. Lawyers would eviscerate it though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So I know I'm going to get biased answers asking in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but is it still worth it to mine with 2 MH/s equivalent in scrypt? I've got 5 270's that I'm really getting close to selling, but at the same time, there's 4 rigs on my local CL for sale with 270's and risers, totally ~9.5MH/s for $4600. I'm torn between getting out and getting deeper in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I would purchase 10 BTC for the 4600 over buying those rigs. They would take forever to pay off at current probabilities.


+1

Price is primed for a pump too...easy money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Buy bitcoins. Do not buy rigs. Spend your first month using only one BTC while you learn to trade. Only trade with the full amount once you feel good about identifying walls, utilizing candlesticks, trend lines, and how to research coins. Otherwise you will throw away a bunch of your capital learning.
> 
> Miners are a complete waste of money now. This is coming from a miner.


lel

Don't forget stocks! Keep an eye on havelock investments, thank me later








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Honestly, is it even worth it to hold my mining cards, since the prices are just such in the tank right now. Between eBay and Paypal fees, I'd be taking a huge loss.


New coins come out now and then that make it worthwhile...if you have em, don't sell.


----------



## battleaxe

How many of you guys are still mining? What are you mining?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How many of you guys are still mining? What are you mining?


Its a daily struggle to find the coin of the day to mine. Im currently experimenting renting hashpower at betarigs.com


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm mining vertcoin+monocle+parallax atm...can't beat that profitability.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm mining vertcoin+monocle+parallax atm...can't beat that profitability.


Are there calculators to determine earnings? I'm looking for something new to mine now. Kinda stagnant elsewhere.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Are there calculators to determine earnings? I'm looking for something new to mine now. Kinda stagnant elsewhere.


Not that I know of but try simplevert.com

trust me, you'll make a lot more there.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not that I know of but try simplevert.com
> 
> trust me, you'll make a lot more there.


So just set it up using that information in my vertminer? And put my VTC address as the username? How do I get the monocle and parallex though?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Everybody should go here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=596562.0
> 
> Download the wallet > Add address to your signature line > make a post in the thread.
> 
> CoffeeCoin


This is interesting, but I feel this is the second CoffeeCoin I've seen. The first I saw awhile back, was SHA-256 based, and had a HORRENDOUS website. Already over 100 pages on BTCTalk, will keep an eye on this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So I know I'm going to get biased answers asking in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but is it still worth it to mine with 2 MH/s equivalent in scrypt? I've got 5 270's that I'm really getting close to selling, but at the same time, there's 4 rigs on my local CL for sale with 270's and risers, totally ~9.5MH/s for $4600. I'm torn between getting out and getting deeper in.


If you have the liquid capital to spend, why not invest 40/60 in rigs/BTC? Bring your hash power up to 5 MH/s, use it for new coins of interest, or rent it out. AMD GPU's have essentially bottomed out, so while mining doesn't pay anywhere near what it used to, it's hard to argue the value of getting a 270 for ~$105 or a 280x for ~$215. But definitely DO NOT sink all of your capital into rigs; diversify!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I just want KoolAid coin. Smashing through walls with a big smile. OH YEAH!
> 
> Sadly that will never happen.


I cannot emphasize how great an idea this is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Honestly, is it even worth it to hold my mining cards, since the prices are just such in the tank right now. Between eBay and Paypal fees, I'd be taking a huge loss.


If you can afford to hold the cards, keep them. Prices have flatlined, not worth it to realize a huge loss right now when you can still bring in income mining.


----------



## Deaf Jam

If you are not in PIG. Get on board. Walls keeping the coin down all week have been removed. There is a fat whale reeking of bacon right now with plenty of coins. This news will probably be the pump. The coin now has the following... andriod wallet for kids, multipool, and a currency exchange USD->PIG all announced this week.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> If you are not in PIG. Get on board. Walls keeping the coin down all week have been removed. There is a fat whale reeking of bacon right now with plenty of coins. This news will probably be the pump. The coin now has the following... andriod wallet for kids, multipool, and a currency exchange USD->PIG all announced this week.


Speaking of which anyone took advantage of the NC2 pump yesterday? I didn't get on board from the start but I made some decent coin off of it. Hope you all sold before 2500.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not that I know of but try simplevert.com
> 
> trust me, you'll make a lot more there.


I hold a few dozen VTC but this merged mining makes me want to go back to them. Any good pay offs for 750 Ti owners? I've mined about a million Jackpot coins now and I think I'm set to try something else.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm out of this whole scheme/game guys, good luck with your trading!
It appears as i'll keep it as BTC for a while and then if i decide to get benjamins i'll get some.

Good luck and good mining guys


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm out of this whole scheme/game guys, good luck with your trading!
> It appears as i'll keep it as BTC for a while and then if i decide to get benjamins i'll get some.
> 
> Good luck and good mining guys


Regular greenbacks or benjamins: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=444543.0 ? LEL


----------



## barkinos98

oh god
what has the world come to

but to answer your question i meant the money of freedomland


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> oh god
> what has the world come to
> 
> but to answer your question i meant the money of freedomland


Where is this freedomland you speak of? Sounds nice, might move there from USA.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Let's not go there guys...


----------



## barkinos98

i gotta admit you guys have more of this "freedom" there, at least compared to many, many other middle eastern countries like mine.


----------



## devilhead

now i'm mining Blackcoin X11







before always Vertcoin, but scrypt and scrypt-n eats a lot power and generates heat in my room


----------



## ivanlabrie

There are worse places to live, that's for sure...look at my country. Yikes...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> now i'm mining Blackcoin X11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before always Vertcoin, but scrypt and scrypt-n eats a lot power and generates heat in my room


Get gtx 750 ti's and ditch the radeons?

Try mining primecoin, it'll be more profitable than x11 and it sips power too (compared to scrypt)


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get gtx 750 ti's and ditch the radeons?
> 
> Try mining primecoin, it'll be more profitable than x11 and it sips power too (compared to scrypt)


I agree with the ditch the AMD. I just got 2 more 750ti's today (gives me 10). I am replace 2 AMD 7850. After that I will replace my AMD 280X, 270X and 270. I just can't keep those things running smooth for nothing. Right now I can look at TeamViewer and see the rig with the 280x, 270x and 270 is down and I can't reboot. So a whole day wasted while I am at work.

On a plus side I just cashed in 2.5 BTC so my electronic bill is paid for the summer. So I have 3 months to mine and hope something sticks.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'd like to make the move from regular scrypt to scrypt-n now that I am at home and will have to pay for electricity. Is there a version of sgminer/cgminer that allows for simple .bat files of scrypt-n coins?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## twoofswords

VTC finally is listed on Mintpal!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Is there a version of sgminer/cgminer that allows for simple .bat files of scrypt-n coins?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


The latest version of sgminer will let you mine scrypt-n (I forget which version started supporting scrypt-n). You need to put '--algorithm adaptive-n-factor' in the *.bat/*.sh file to change over. You might need to tweak some other settings though, scrypt-n is rather memory intensive and your scrypt settings might not port over.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Do you guys think BTC is going to rise up again? Also Doge seems stable really low.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Doge's dead?

I wouldn't hold any...personally.

BTC is on the rise, definitely.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Doge's dead?
> 
> I wouldn't hold any...personally.
> 
> BTC is on the rise, definitely.


Doge may be kinda dead as a way to make money off volatility. It is far from dead in forms of utility... A currency is pretty worthless with as much volatility as other coins see, once a coin establishes a very stable price it shifts out of investment and more into being able to be used for something. LTC and DOGE I think are the 'best' alt-coins as a currency. All the rest just try to emulate them so people can make large profits.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Doge may be kinda dead as a way to make money off volatility. It is far from dead in forms of utility... A currency is pretty worthless with as much volatility as other coins see, once a coin establishes a very stable price it shifts out of investment and more into being able to be used for something. LTC and DOGE I think are the 'best' alt-coins as a currency. All the rest just try to emulate them so people can make large profits.


I'm talking trading








That's what I normally do...
Waiting for the IPO to end, over at havelock. Bought a few scrypt-x shares.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> If you are not in PIG. Get on board. Walls keeping the coin down all week have been removed. There is a fat whale reeking of bacon right now with plenty of coins. This news will probably be the pump. The coin now has the following... andriod wallet for kids, multipool, and a currency exchange USD->PIG all announced this week.


I hope you are right about this. I bought into PIG soon after your post, it was priced at 120 and some dumpers brought the price way down just a few hours ago...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I hope you are right about this. I bought into PIG soon after your post, it was priced at 120 and some dumpers brought the price way down just a few hours ago...


I think news are not to be trusted...

Check this out:


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think news are not to be trusted...
> 
> Check this out:


You have a point, but oh man, between you and Deaf Jam it's hard to know what advice not to take.


----------



## frickfrock999

Eh, it's not fair to discount news entirely. 90% of the rises with PIG have been directly related to news.

As with most coins in the past few weeks.

It's determining which news is actual worthwhile that's the challenge.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I discard them altogether...too much gambling otherwise. Same with fudamentals, not my thing


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> VTC finally is listed on Mintpal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Is there a version of sgminer/cgminer that allows for simple .bat files of scrypt-n coins?
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> The latest version of sgminer will let you mine scrypt-n (I forget which version started supporting scrypt-n). You need to put '--algorithm adaptive-n-factor' in the *.bat/*.sh file to change over. You might need to tweak some other settings though, scrypt-n is rather memory intensive and your scrypt settings might not port over.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Looks like it is time to do some research.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Eh, it's not fair to discount news entirely. 90% of the rises with PIG have been directly related to news.
> 
> As with most coins in the past few weeks.
> 
> It's determining which news is actual worthwhile that's the challenge.


U buying anything for the weekend frick? I got some BC waiting for a boost but wondering if any other good catchers


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I hope you are right about this. I bought into PIG soon after your post, it was priced at 120 and some dumpers brought the price way down just a few hours ago...


Since your left with a bag, I'll tell you what I've seen so you can make your own call on what to do. Recovery is already happening, so you may find your exit soon enough if you want to take it.

I am holding 15% of my capital in PIG right now bought between 150 and 90 sats.

For the entire PIG week but the first day, there has been walls keeping prices down. The wall goes up to 200 sats and 4 btc for the Tuesday announcement then drops afterwards pushing the coin to below 120 sats. This happened on multiple exchanges. This repeated until today. Again, pushing things down to below 120 sats each night. They were removed last night in anticipation of real news. Today after the news, there was no support put in for buys as the news blew and the whale just saw this as an opportunity for a further shakedown instead.

I am thinking, (and hoping - really really hoping) at this time that the group is shaking out the last of the 10-20 sat buys from the previous weeks for a pump to happen soon - if not, I will be holding this coin for awhile. I'm definitely not selling because quite a bit of the news was big - especially for the market they are going for and the price PIG is at. They have priced PIG at 0.0002272 BTC per PIG (1 cent = 1 PIG) on the their exchange. So as of now, PIG is undervalued by their metric. Which doesn't really matter all that much unfortunately - it may in time.

My only worry right now is that the shakedown may take awhile - and then go quiet for a bit because the news sucked. Things may need to calm down. I have a pretty good idea of who the whale is, and I'm not too thrilled about it. I was hoping to be out by Saturday or Sunday but I'm starting to think that may not happen.

For saying Friday was the big news, that was lame. Lamer than EMC2 kinda "big" news.

I had a plan for those coins, now they get to sit. PIG in schools? REALLY? Not even mentioning the schools (I understand why), just eugh. That was should have been Wednesday news at best, not the final grand announcement. I'm so let down right now. Now easy profits are in the hands of a group who can afford to let those coins sit for longer than I care to.

I'm sorry your having to hold a bag right now. I hope it isn't large. I only posted as the only way this could fail was with the news. The news had been getting to the point of being absolutely stellar, then the turd dropped.

I don't really know what to tell you other than my plans. Everything is in place for a pump, except the pump itself. Ivan has my trust as well - there is just a lot of market manipulation right now, so I've been betting against fundamentals. Just if she bit off more than she can chew, fundamentals may overcome the ability to pump for a bit.

If your looking for an exit, 90-100 sats is probably doable tonight. The coin is trending back upwards slowly and has hit the mid 90s after the crash, so waiting a bit more may get you out with no loss / some small gains. Terribly sorry bud. If I was looking for the exit. I'd place my order at cost and wait a few days. I'm holding though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Eh, it's not fair to discount news entirely. 90% of the rises with PIG have been directly related to news.
> 
> As with most coins in the past few weeks.
> 
> It's determining which news is actual worthwhile that's the challenge.


That news today was trash. Four bloody days of getting the order correct with importance only to piss that away today.

Monday - not to good, Tuesday, about the same, Wednesday - good news, Thurday, awesome news, while the Friday news leaves stains in the toilet bowl. Why do devs of "idea" coins have a terrible sense of market priorities? Nobody cares about the idea implementation - we assume that by default. Thinking otherwise just pisses on the coin value - see EMC2. I was tempted to pick some up soon, now I'm reminding about why I left the coin.

The only upsides on today were DRK making me some money and EXE finally getting noticed so I may make some money later on it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> U buying anything for the weekend frick? I got some BC waiting for a boost but wondering if any other good catchers


Haven't looked into anything for a few days. Trying to get an arbitrage bot figured out.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Eh, it's not fair to discount news entirely. 90% of the rises with PIG have been directly related to news.
> 
> As with most coins in the past few weeks.
> 
> It's determining which news is actual worthwhile that's the challenge.


Just curious if you have read Wolongs "book", he interestingly points out that he coordinated his trading strategy with news to make it appear like the Olympics, and other crowd funding made an impact but really he was just sinking major capital into the coin, that way when future news was released we was able to get out of the market based on peoples anticipation of the market due to news. Basically he states that knowing traditional trading strategy and news give you almost no advantage when a market mover like he was is in the market. Whether or not you believe it, it is an interesting concept that is easy to imagine when it takes almost no capital to dominate any alt coin market.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Just curious if you have read Wolongs "book", he interestingly points out that he coordinated his trading strategy with news to make it appear like the Olympics, and other crowd funding made an impact but really he was just sinking major capital into the coin, that way when future news was released we was able to get out of the market based on peoples anticipation of the market due to news. Basically he states that knowing traditional trading strategy and news give you almost no advantage when a market mover like he was is in the market. Whether or not you believe it, it is an interesting concept that is easy to imagine when it takes almost no capital to dominate any alt coin market.


Oh of course, I posted it here remember?









That's why news is so important and has so much power. Even if it's something insignificant, it gives whales the perfect opportunity to get their pumps going.

News content is good, but the timing of it is infinitely better.


----------



## rt123

The DarkCoin Pump is ridiculous.
It just broke 61K for a brief while.
Wow.
Just wow...


----------



## Ximplicite

Darkcoin history in the making!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The DarkCoin Pump is ridiculous.
> It just broke 61K for a brief while.
> Wow.
> Just wow...


That's an uptrend, not a pump.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's an uptrend, not a pump.


Yes.
That would be a more appropriate word.

Looks like we are done here.
Price is falling, waiting to see how low she goes for a re-entry point.

And I have realized I hate BlackCoin. The price just keeps on going to new lows everyday.


----------



## ivanlabrie

bc is le suck.

I'm pretty anxious to see how the scrypt-x IPO does next Friday... 100khs per share, not a mining bond, 0.041 per unit.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> And I have realized I hate BlackCoin. The price just keeps on going to new lows everyday.


Huh?.... It's right at its 28-32k stable base.


----------



## cam51037

So I've heard from one person that it's possible to buy a modified CGMiner that will allow scrypt ASICs to mine scrypt-n algorithm based currencies. Have you guys heard of this before? Apparently it costs 10 BTC for the program.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So I've heard from one person that it's possible to buy a modified CGMiner that will allow scrypt ASICs to mine scrypt-n algorithm based currencies. Have you guys heard of this before? Apparently it costs 10 BTC for the program.


scam, you can't modify an asic with software.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0

Curecoin's out!!!!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> scam, you can't modify an asic with software.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0
> 
> Curecoin's out!!!!


That's exactly what I figured, stupid me for partially believing him.









Also, CureCoin sounds like a great idea, except folding with risers doesn't work so well.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Huh?.... It's right at its 28-32k stable base.


I think that after all the pumps & hype surrounding the Coin, the base should be Higher.
Maybe that's just me.
Also it is at 27K right now & went as low as 26K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0
> 
> Curecoin's out!!!!


I don't know. There is already GridCoin, this just uses SHA256 instead of Scrypt.

Anything else that is different.?
Plus, using CPU & GPU both for folding, wouldn't that use a lot more power.
Sorry haven't done Folding before.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't know, I'll try it, cause [email protected]








I'd rather fold than hash random crap.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Yay, I am set up for CureCoin, I have been looking forward to this for a long time!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Tossed my 3 r7 240s and single r9 290 at it...and my i7 3820.

Let's see what happens...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tossed my 3 r7 240s and single r9 290 at it...and my i7 3820.
> 
> Let's see what happens...


The devs were saying it takes about a day for stats to show up, possibly 2 days if you don't finish a WU before the payouts tomorrow


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> scam, you can't modify an asic with software.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0
> 
> Curecoin's out!!!!


YES!!!! It's about time, been hearing about CureCoin since November. Can't wait to dive through the ANN!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I think that after all the pumps & hype surrounding the Coin, the base should be Higher.
> Maybe that's just me.
> Also it is at 27K right now & went as low as 26K.


It very briefly hit mid 26k/low 27k (and I was a buyin')








Now back around 28k. While I agree that it should be much, much higher, it's a long term hold, IMO.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> scam, you can't modify an asic with software.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0
> 
> Curecoin's out!!!!


I think it should rather be called, ASIC coin....


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I think it should rather be called, ASIC coin....


Are you refering to Curecoin? Only a curtain payout percentage goes towards ASICs, most goes towards people who are folding.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Anyone looking to do triple mining by pool - simplevert allows VTC/MON/PLX mining. It's really easy to setup, has an excellent amount of VTC hashes, and payouts have been on par with anywhere else I've mined vert.

With all the volatility on PIG, I've been able to get my value back to market value. Did two swing trades at 100 and 90 sats, bought back in at 70 for both of them. Setting some sells tonight to get back into the green with PIG to turn a profit while I wait. I'm rather proud of those trades. Turned a heavy possible loss into no loss at all. I finally feel like I know what I'm doing.

I hope you set your sell yesterday if you wanted out ccRicer like I mentioned. It bounced up to 120 sats about 12 hours ago. Anything under and you'd have a complete exit. It may be a little while before another tall peak without a pump, volatility is slowing.

Anyone looking at Nautilus? Being dev'd by someone on cnbc should give it plenty of free publicity.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Are you refering to Curecoin? Only a curtain payout percentage goes towards ASICs, most goes towards people who are folding.


Really doesn't help the situation when the net hashrate crosses a certain limit, I'd rather folder directly for the cause, then to make money out of it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Really doesn't help the situation when the net hashrate crosses a certain limit, I'd rather folder directly for the cause, then to make money out of it.


That is really noble, but I do not have excess wealth to pay for power bills. It's nice to be spending power towards something that does good and gives a payout, instead of just hashing and getting paid.

As for net hashrate 'crossing a certain limit' - it really depends on what the price of the coin is when it hits an exchange.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Anyone looking to do triple mining by pool - simplevert allows VTC/MON/PLX mining. It's really easy to setup, has an excellent amount of VTC hashes, and payouts have been on par with anywhere else I've mined vert.
> 
> With all the volatility on PIG, I've been able to get my value back to market value. Did two swing trades at 100 and 90 sats, bought back in at 70 for both of them. Setting some sells tonight to get back into the green with PIG to turn a profit while I wait. I'm rather proud of those trades. Turned a heavy possible loss into no loss at all. I finally feel like I know what I'm doing.
> 
> I hope you set your sell yesterday if you wanted out ccRicer like I mentioned. It bounced up to 120 sats about 12 hours ago. Anything under and you'd have a complete exit. It may be a little while before another tall peak without a pump, volatility is slowing.
> 
> Anyone looking at Nautilus? Being dev'd by someone on cnbc should give it plenty of free publicity.


Nice trading









I'll check that out, been out of the altcoin trading loop for a while.
Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> That is really noble, but I do not have excess wealth to pay for power bills. It's nice to be spending power towards something that does good and gives a payout, instead of just hashing and getting paid.
> 
> As for net hashrate 'crossing a certain limit' - it really depends on what the price of the coin is when it hits an exchange.


I'd say get in early...payouts are proportional to the total ppd rates.
You get a % of the total 1488 coins paid out each day at the folding pool.

With my pdd I should be getting like 350-400 cur per day.


----------



## cam51037

Hmm my 4x 750 Ti's are getting about 11k PPD each on risers with CureCoin, I don't think that's really worth it.

Oh well, back to whatever I was mining before. Hopefully some of you guys will be able to get into CureCoin early on, and that it takes off.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hmm my 4x 750 Ti's are getting about 11k PPD each on risers with CureCoin, I don't think that's really worth it.
> 
> Oh well, back to whatever I was mining before. Hopefully some of you guys will be able to get into CureCoin early on, and that it takes off.


Risers seem to kill perf...30k pdd is more like it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Anyone looking to do triple mining by pool - simplevert allows VTC/MON/PLX mining. It's really easy to setup, has an excellent amount of VTC hashes, and payouts have been on par with anywhere else I've mined vert.
> 
> With all the volatility on PIG, I've been able to get my value back to market value. Did two swing trades at 100 and 90 sats, bought back in at 70 for both of them. Setting some sells tonight to get back into the green with PIG to turn a profit while I wait. I'm rather proud of those trades. Turned a heavy possible loss into no loss at all. I finally feel like I know what I'm doing.
> 
> I hope you set your sell yesterday if you wanted out ccRicer like I mentioned. It bounced up to 120 sats about 12 hours ago. Anything under and you'd have a complete exit. It may be a little while before another tall peak without a pump, volatility is slowing.
> 
> Anyone looking at Nautilus? Being dev'd by someone on cnbc should give it plenty of free publicity.


Now that looks simple enough to try. Do I need separate wallets for MON/PLX?

Nvm, I think i got it.

Curecoin looks great, might have to check that out.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, I failed to see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get it, I click on send us your favorite faucets (here) and then select ltc and send.
> Nothing happens, and I see a list of btc faucets at the top of the page.


If you want faucets, just use these two. They consolidate about 30 different faucets but you still only end up making about $0.01 an hour...

http://goo.gl/TpmWwU
http://goo.gl/hh02tB

As for CureCoin, is there a profitability calculator out yet? I can make about 3m PPD so I'd be curious if that translates to any sizable profit.


----------



## AndreasYes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I still don't get it, I click on send us your favorite faucets (here) and then select ltc and send.
> Nothing happens, and I see a list of btc faucets at the top of the page.


Indeed i got an e-mail with your input in the form. You Only checked LTC and added no faucets in the form.









As for the list at the top, try clicking on a faucet and it will load where duckduckgo is loaded.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If you want faucets, just use these two. They consolidate about 30 different faucets but you still only end up making about $0.01 an hour...
> 
> http://goo.gl/TpmWwU
> http://goo.gl/hh02tB
> 
> As for CureCoin, is there a profitability calculator out yet? I can make about 3m PPD so I'd be curious if that translates to any sizable profit.


Curecoin distributes the folding coins via share percentage. I believe the folding allotment is 1788 coins per day, but don't quote me. So far the Curecoin pool has ~7.5 million PPD today, so if you're pulling 3 million, you'd be doing very, very well.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh my God..

Such..

Cheap...

BC.

It's like Christmas morning.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh my God..
> 
> Such..
> 
> Cheap...
> 
> BC.
> 
> It's like Christmas morning.


Yeah, I'm thinking about doubling down until DRK settles and I can re-enter.

I was just sick and up late last night, full of medicine, and trading... I made an awesome call I panicked out of so lost money. Totally not typical. I'd be looking at 3x returns if I just held for 8 hours. So I'm feeling shy right now. I followed up an awesome set of trades, with one that should have been. Kinda frustrating to say the least.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh yeah, Dark has been going nuts ever since the Wired article debuted. Looks like whales liked what it had to offer.

And China.

Oh, that China.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You get a % of the total 1488 coins paid out each day at the folding pool.
> 
> With my pdd I should be getting like 350-400 cur per day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Curecoin distributes the folding coins via share percentage. I believe the folding allotment is 1788 coins per day, but don't quote me. So far the Curecoin pool has ~7.5 million PPD today, so if you're pulling 3 million, you'd be doing very, very well.


Guys its *7488 per day (average of 52 per block)*.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Support being put back in to BC... RIGHT before my buy order is hit of course.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In regards to getting in early, the great thing about this coin is I think that it will be distributed pretty evenly. It is pretty difficult to get large farms on it because of needed a lot of CPU power to feed the GPUS combined with the fact that risers can often kill performance. I was only able to get my desktop folding on it but I am getting around 150k ppd. The G3220s on my mining rigs do not have enough juice to power more than 1 270 so I wont be pointing my farm at it until I figure something else out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If you want faucets, just use these two. They consolidate about 30 different faucets but you still only end up making about $0.01 an hour...
> 
> http://goo.gl/TpmWwU
> http://goo.gl/hh02tB
> 
> As for CureCoin, is there a profitability calculator out yet? I can make about 3m PPD so I'd be curious if that translates to any sizable profit.


You'd make 40% of the total coins paid per day to folders


----------



## lacrossewacker

Crap, held onto my Cinni too long. Cut my losses now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you posted here and waited chances are you're too late...always buy with a cut loss point in mind.
Then you have no fear of selling for a small loss.

Also, never buy without some sort of analysis or prediction that guarantees a bigger reward vs risk ratio.
Say I can get a 20% gain with this trade, but if things go wrong I'll take a 5% loss.


----------



## Roulette Run

If anybody is interested, the blackcoinpool.com v2 is now live with stats and individual miners. They built it from the ground up, so you won't see another like it. I've been mining it for a few hours now and all seems to be working well. All modes, scrypt, scrypt-n, x11 and sha-256 seem to be working.


----------



## rt123

Guys AsiaCoin is back & trading at Mintpal.
I believe Cryptsy starts tomorrow.
















The Premine has been Voided.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Guys AsiaCoin is back & trading at Mintpal.
> I believe Cryptsy starts tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Premine has been Voided.


Think it will pop tomorrow with all the volume?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Think it will pop tomorrow with all the volume?


It was hovering around 650ish on Mintpal.
Then Somebody just cleared all the orders till 780. My sell order at 680 went through.
The new devs look good. I have faith in them but not in the dump that is going to be coming.

I sold them at little more than the price I bought in at, to cover the fees.

My advice, sell whenever you break even at the price you bought it at.
Don't get greedy, the news isn't out yet, we might see a big dump tomorrow.

You can always buy in later if the coin really starts gaining traction.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It was hovering around 650ish on Mintpal.
> Then Somebody just cleared all the orders till 780. My sell order at 680 went through.
> The new devs look good. I have faith in them but not in the dump that is going to be coming.
> 
> I sold them at little more than the price I bought in at, to cover the fees.
> 
> My advice, sell whenever you break even at the price you bought it at.
> Don't get greedy, the news isn't out yet, we might see a big dump tomorrow.
> 
> You can always buy in later if the coin really starts gaining traction.


hehe i never was in AC so all good







I guess i will stay out tho


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If anybody is interested, the blackcoinpool.com v2 is now live with stats and individual miners. They built it from the ground up, so you won't see another like it. I've been mining it for a few hours now and all seems to be working well. All modes, scrypt, scrypt-n, x11 and sha-256 seem to be working.


I am still a believer in BC.

My issue is with the pool though. I wonder what the payouts are now. I stopped after a full 24 hrs of mining at 2,800 kh/s and only receiving 17 BC.That is when the price was about $0.19 per BC. I asked on the thread and was told "All payouts are correct." by the pool operator. Seemed fishy to me still.

I would love to be able to say I support it and mine it but don't want to waste a full day for 20 coins or whatever it would be. I'd even take about 75 -100 and be fine. Maybe I am greedy though.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Guys its *7488 per day (average of 52 per block)*.


Excellent catch. I had a feeling I was quite off with the daily coin issuance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If anybody is interested, the blackcoinpool.com v2 is now live with stats and individual miners. They built it from the ground up, so you won't see another like it. I've been mining it for a few hours now and all seems to be working well. All modes, scrypt, scrypt-n, x11 and sha-256 seem to be working.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I am still a believer in BC.
> 
> My issue is with the pool though. I wonder what the payouts are now. I stopped after a full 24 hrs of mining at 2,800 kh/s and only receiving 17 BC.That is when the price was about $0.19 per BC. I asked on the thread and was told "All payouts are correct." by the pool operator. Seemed fishy to me still.
> 
> I would love to be able to say I support it and mine it but don't want to waste a full day for 20 coins or whatever it would be. I'd even take about 75 -100 and be fine. Maybe I am greedy though.


As Roulette Run pointed out, the BlackCoin Pool V2 is fully up and running, and it's *gorgeous*. Fully transparent with individual stats, it seems to be netting me ~10-15% higher hash rates than before. Couldn't be happier with it.







How is everyone's experience with CureCoin coming along?


----------



## note235

Has mintpal been slower for you guys?


----------



## Roulette Run

There is some crazy stupid hash rates being reported on the blackcoinpool, x11 using nVidia cards and ccminer.

http://cryptomining-blog.com/2361-new-ccminer-1-0-available-with-added-support-for-x11-mining/


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> There is some crazy stupid hash rates being reported on the blackcoinpool, x11 using nVidia cards and ccminer.
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/2361-new-ccminer-1-0-available-with-added-support-for-x11-mining/


algo.If you don't follow the cuda thread you should, it is awesome. Christian has just upped the speed of a 750ti on x11 to 2,600 kh/s. Well right now my 750 ti is almost, almost beating my R9 280X at x11.

We Nvidia guys might not be out of the game yet. I am so happy I invested in the 750ti's. I am up to 10 and counting. Goal is to sell off my AMD cards and restock with more ti's.

EDIT: I stand corrected. Christian is still at work and improved it. Can't wait till this one is released.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Heh, I laugh at last...told yall to get 750 ti's ages ago


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> algo.If you don't follow the cuda thread you should, it is awesome. Christian has just upped the speed of a 750ti on x11 to 2,600 kh/s. Well right now my 750 ti is almost, almost beating my R9 280X at x11.
> 
> We Nvidia guys might not be out of the game yet. I am so happy I invested in the 750ti's. I am up to 10 and counting. Goal is to sell off my AMD cards and restock with more ti's.
> 
> EDIT: I stand corrected. Christian is still at work and improved it. Can't wait till this one is released.


At this rate, can you imagine what the 880 will do when it comes out?


----------



## ivanlabrie

It'll be at least 3-5x faster than a 750 ti...I want 4.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> At this rate, can you imagine what the 880 will do when it comes out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It'll be at least 3-5x faster than a 750 ti...I want 4.


That's what I'm waiting for. Just sold off 18 7990s so now I have a lot of spare cash waiting to buy up!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> At this rate, can you imagine what the 880 will do when it comes out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It'll be at least 3-5x faster than a 750 ti...I want 4.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> That's what I'm waiting for. Just sold off 18 7990s so now I have a lot of spare cash waiting to buy up!


I am also in you all's boat for the 880. I just hope I can afford 1 when it comes out.









Seriously though I plan on adding 5 of them for my main rig. I'll have to get them 1 at a time unless I get lucky with one of these coins like I did with BC.

Edit: I still have a small amount of BC but I'll try the pool with 4 750ti's on x11 and see how it goes.


----------



## Roulette Run

Guys are reporting 1.7Mh out of a single 750Ti using the new miner on the blackcoinpool IRC, the AMD cards went obsolete in the matter of an hour. lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> That's what I'm waiting for. Just sold off 18 7990s so now I have a lot of spare cash waiting to buy up!


Wait 18 7990s.?






















What were you mining a Bitcoin a day or what.








The size of some of you guys mining rigs just blows my mind.

Actually when I see progress of X11 on Nvidia cards, I can't help but think how unoptimized it is on AMD cards? Anyone else thinking the same.?


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Guys are reporting 1.7Mh out of a single 750Ti using the new miner on the blackcoinpool IRC, the AMD cards went obsolete in the matter of an hour. lol


guess it's time for me to sell my radeons then


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Guys are reporting 1.7Mh out of a single 750Ti using the new miner on the blackcoinpool IRC, the AMD cards went obsolete in the matter of an hour. lol


Roulette if you don't have any 750ti's yet it is amazing what C&C has done with the ccminer. With 4 750ti's I am getting about 1,640 kh/s each card with no over clock. My GTX670 is getting 1,850 kh/s with no overclock. And to think, C&C just improved it with that link you seen. The version 1.0 is not the improved version yet, it is still being tested by them and improved.

All right I am done for the night. Come BC Pool get me about 75 coins for the day and I'll put all 10 750ti's your way.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Wait 18 7990s.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were you mining a Bitcoin a day or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size of some of you guys mining rigs just blows my mind.


I mined (until a new one became more profitable):

Bitcoin->Litecoin->Dogecoin->Protoshares->scrypt multipool

I made a very good profit but only because I started so early. You can't make nearly as much anymore unfortunately


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Wait 18 7990s.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were you mining a Bitcoin a day or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size of some of you guys mining rigs just blows my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I mined (until a new one became more profitable):
> 
> Bitcoin->Litecoin->Dogecoin->Protoshares->scrypt multipool
> 
> I made a very good profit but only because I started so early. You can't make nearly as much anymore unfortunately
Click to expand...

Ya I know.
Profitability is down the drain now.

But maybe we will have another rush
this Winter.

If there is one for sure way to make money in Crypto, it is to be at the very start of something big.
Looks like you were on the spot quite a few times.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Roulette if you don't have any 750ti's yet it is amazing what C&C has done with the ccminer. With 4 750ti's I am getting about 1,640 kh/s each card with no over clock. My GTX670 is getting 1,850 kh/s with no overclock. And to think, C&C just improved it with that link you seen. The version 1.0 is not the improved version yet, it is still being tested by them and improved.
> 
> All right I am done for the night. Come BC Pool get me about 75 coins for the day and I'll put all 10 750ti's your way.


is that for scrypt coins?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> is that for scrypt coins?


These stats are for X11 algo.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> These stats are for X11 algo.


ohhh gotcha
makes way more sense


----------



## Rage19420

You guys missed the NAUT train, two solid days of mining before difficulty exploded.

Trading for up to .0004 on poloniex. 2.75btc profit after renting >300mh servers on betarig.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I mined (until a new one became more profitable):
> 
> Bitcoin->Litecoin->Dogecoin->Protoshares->scrypt multipool
> 
> I made a very good profit but only because I started so early. You can't make nearly as much anymore unfortunately


We're in the middle of a market correction, usually when somebody says that they're talking about a single coin, but we're in the middle of a total crypto market correction. I still believe cryptos as a whole are a baby and it will come back up, but the crucial ingredient is more widespread knowledge and acceptance by the general public. The real question is: How long will this correction last? That I wish I had a crystal ball for, but what the market needs to bring the profitability back up is first to kill of a bunch of these junk coins, then new money into the market, that is what will bring the profitability back.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> We're in the middle of a market correction, usually when somebody says that they're talking about a single coin, but we're in the middle of a total crypto market correction. I still believe cryptos as a whole are a baby and it will come back up, but the crucial ingredient is more widespread knowledge and acceptance by the general public. The real question is: How long will this correction last? That I wish I had a crystal ball for, but what the market needs to bring the profitability back up is first to kill of a bunch of these junk coins, then new money into the market, that is what will bring the profitability back.


I couldn't agree more. I'm hoping that once these scrypt asics come out by the end of summer, it will kill most of these crap coins and accelerate the market correction.


----------



## Roulette Run

Does anybody have an example of an sgminer .bat file to point to the following .conf file for x11? Then I'll need to point at additional .conf files for my other miners. I tried writing one, but it doesn't seem to work. I'm an x11 noob, but it's getting hot here and I need to switch over to keep mining.

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://useast.blackcoinpool.com:3333",
"user" : "RouletteRun.1st",
"pass" : "one"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "13",
"worksize" : "512",
"kernel" : "ckolivas",
"lookup-gap" : "1",
"thread-concurrency" : "4096",
"shaders" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-engine" : "1000",
"gpu-fan" : "30-100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1000",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0",
"gpu-powertune" : "0",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
"temp-cutoff" : "80",
"temp-overheat" : "76",
"temp-target" : "70",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"auto-fan" : true,
"expiry" : "28",
"failover-switch-delay" : "60",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "1",
"tcp-keepalive" : "30",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"device" : "0"
}


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Does anybody have an example of an sgminer .bat file to point to the following .conf file for x11? Then I'll need to point at additional .conf files for my other miners. I tried writing one, but it doesn't seem to work. I'm an x11 noob, but it's getting hot here and I need to switch over to keep mining.
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://useast.blackcoinpool.com:3333",
> "user" : "RouletteRun.1st",
> "pass" : "one"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "13",
> "worksize" : "512",
> "kernel" : "ckolivas",
> "lookup-gap" : "1",
> "thread-concurrency" : "4096",
> "shaders" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-engine" : "1000",
> "gpu-fan" : "30-100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1000",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "0",
> "gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
> "temp-cutoff" : "80",
> "temp-overheat" : "76",
> "temp-target" : "70",
> "api-mcast-port" : "4028",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "expiry" : "28",
> "failover-switch-delay" : "60",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "tcp-keepalive" : "30",
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
> "device" : "0"
> }


You need to use the DRK sphminer for x11
http://cryptomining-blog.com/1083-download-phm-sgminer-4-1-0-with-darkcoin-gpu-support-for-windows/

Heres my bat i used for Cryptoalts x11 pool:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
sgminer  -k darkcoin -o stratum+tcp://useast1.cryptoalts.com:5555 -u BKPFpYY9UqwfpAz7nZuNywMu6FHqifWG2H -p x --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8193 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --gpu-fan 60 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85  --gpu-powertune 20 --expiry 1 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale
pause


----------



## thrgk

Finally white coin exploded. Bought at 385 and it's over 500 now. I'm getting out at 505 I made plenty of profit off it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> At this rate, can you imagine what the 880 will do when it comes out?


I can't wait...... such high level efficiency basically renders the question of ASIC's moot, IMO. In the meantime, glad I transitioned rigs over to half 750ti's. Have some 670's that I will have to give a shot too.


----------



## Roulette Run

Anybody paying attention to BC this afternoon?


----------



## steelrain33

Is there major news?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelrain33*
> 
> Is there major news?


there was a 112 BTC buy wall earlier. Maybe some whales stirring around.

also, most people are going to be cashing out of their CINNI and back into something - probably BC or DRK - though DRK is expensive while BC is relatively cheap.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Or btc?


----------



## dmfree88

Early investment opportunity. Unsure of possibilities but this could be huge:

https://www.cryptobullionpools.com/blocksAuth

as you can see there is a 24 hour+ delay in the launch of curecoin.. the popularity is growing extremely fast. (prior days are the testing team before launch). It only shows launch days stats at the moment but its at least doubled that today. People are quickly joining in IRC and learning how to fold. Sha difficulty is spiking quickly aswell.

A coin with a real purpose. Even if it goes nowhere its worth investing in to put it on the map and help spread awareness. Why ever mine for a useless speculative purpose again? fold for a cause. ASIC mine to push difficulty + price up.. Amazing idea.. Get in before it takes off







.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0;all

I have been into folding in the past but have never been able to afford to do it. Had to mine to pay my power bill. Now I can fold to pay my power bill! this is amazing for me I am happy to be able to give while i take. For once...

Time to get the greedy people on board. Spread awareness. This is a coin worth fighting for.


----------



## thrgk

Bc wall back on mintpal, at 25, 110BTC


----------



## ccRicers

Looks like a good time to buy back into BC with all dat support. My portfolio is split among VTC, BC and DRK, too lazy to check in what proportions now


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1 dmfree...I'm folding as much as possible on my main rig.

Curecoin is already trading at an exchange, and it was at 0.005-0.007btc per unit. Not bad at all!

I like the fact that the PoW is done with asics, normally older sha256d asics would go to waste, but the owners can decide to donate some power to folding without having to own a computer to fold on.


----------



## Deaf Jam

To those of you playing BC, don't panic if you see a HUGE wall selling off. It is there to buy. When it is there, the buy support is not - connect the dots. If the wall starts off at 175 BTC, and only gets <5 BTC eaten from it, yet >50 BTC in sells jump under it before it disappears, it is rather easy to guess who bought those sells up.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1 dmfree...I'm folding as much as possible on my main rig.
> 
> Curecoin is already trading at an exchange, and it was at 0.005-0.007btc per unit. Not bad at all!
> 
> I like the fact that the PoW is done with asics, normally older sha256d asics would go to waste, but the owners can decide to donate some power to folding without having to own a computer to fold on.


haha i did see your name on the list of curecoin team contributors! glad your with it too. Really an amazing opportunity like i said even if it goes nowhere and I make half as much as normal its still worth putting effort into. If there was ever a coin worth putting some time into this is it. If there was ever a coin to bring the mining community together to do something good this is it.

I hope that someday soon we can connect coins to scientific research.. theres no reason the compute power should be wasted as it is. To much resources being thrown away on speculation. If somehow scientific computations such as [email protected], [email protected] and others could add a simultaneous blockchain to there setup there could be a massive opportunity to further the coin AND scientific technology industries.

I think at some point ASIC should be removed from the picture.. If you want to make a ASIC make a folding ASIC. at least its something that accomplishes research. If there were enough coins doing this im sure some forms of ASIC would come out for folding, which is fine.. but currently we are just increasing overall power consumption in a network of greed and corruption to gain coins and investments. Why not take some of that greed and put it towards good use. A gain for a gain. Not like the scientific research being done will ever help us specifically so the greedy will need something in return.. this could be a coin revolution for the greater good







.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> haha i did see your name on the list of curecoin team contributors! glad your with it too. Really an amazing opportunity like i said even if it goes nowhere and I make half as much as normal its still worth putting effort into. If there was ever a coin worth putting some time into this is it. If there was ever a coin to bring the mining community together to do something good this is it.
> 
> I hope that someday soon we can connect coins to scientific research.. theres no reason the compute power should be wasted as it is. To much resources being thrown away on speculation. If somehow scientific computations such as [email protected], [email protected] and others could add a simultaneous blockchain to there setup there could be a massive opportunity to further the coin AND scientific technology industries.
> 
> I think at some point ASIC should be removed from the picture.. If you want to make a ASIC make a folding ASIC. at least its something that accomplishes research. If there were enough coins doing this im sure some forms of ASIC would come out for folding, which is fine.. but currently we are just increasing overall power consumption in a network of greed and corruption to gain coins and investments. Why not take some of that greed and put it towards good use. A gain for a gain. Not like the scientific research being done will ever help us specifically so the greedy will need something in return.. this could be a coin revolution for the greater good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


+1, +1, and another +1. This is an evolutionary process that I've awaited for some time. It will be interesting to see Stanford's take on this; they surely intended [email protected] to be possible via *donors* only; this is clear on the [email protected] website. However, with the advent of crypto, I don't see a real downside to _monetizing_ such projects. Non-institutional compute power has obviously increased exponentially since October, it might as well be utilized in a way with potential far reaching implications for humanity. The response so far has been earth shattering within the Folding community; after only two days of the soft launch, the CureCoin Team has unseated Team EVGA as the number 1 [email protected] team. To those unfamiliar with the [email protected] team competition, Team EVGA is the titan which all teams heretofore had hopelessly tried to chase down. They are Manchester U, the New York Yankees, the Miami Heat. To unseat them after only two days is unheard of. To be so far ahead of them now, with so many potential miner/folders unaware of CureCoin..... the implications are profound.


----------



## antonio8

So what do you all say to someone like me who has 95% of my cards on risers?

I have been waiting for this coin also but I have read that it is pointless for us Nvidia guys with risers. That the performance isn't no where near it should be and we would be wasting power.

What is your opinion for me?


----------



## btupsx

Is every single one of your cards on risers? If so, it's a personal call. If not, why not just configure the cards on risers to mine a coin, while the ones seated in the MB fold?


----------



## DizZz

Jumped on the CureCoin train...


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Is every single one of your cards on risers? If so, it's a personal call. If not, why not just configure the cards on risers to mine a coin, while the ones seated in the MB fold?


The only card in a slot is a GTX670 and a R9 270x. Do you think it would be worth it with these 2 cards?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So what do you all say to someone like me who has 95% of my cards on risers?
> 
> I have been waiting for this coin also but I have read that it is pointless for us Nvidia guys with risers. That the performance isn't no where near it should be and we would be wasting power.
> 
> What is your opinion for me?


I know risers cause a performance hit, but outside of that, from what little research I did yesterday
Nvidia cards are supposedly better than AMD at folding.


----------



## dmfree88

whoa wait its unsafe to fold with a riser? I have been folding with my 270 in a powered riser... a cheap one at that.. should i be worried? Its been doing almost the exact same as my 270x 4gb


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> whoa wait its unsafe to fold with a riser? I have been folding with my 270 in a powered riser... a cheap one at that.. should i be worried? Its been doing almost the exact same as my 270x 4gb


It is not unsafe as far as I know.
But from what I ve seen people say, you don't get the same performance as if it were hooked up to a regular PCI slot.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmfree88

it seems to be the same for me.. slightly worse then my 270x.. same as it was mining


----------



## cam51037

I wish I could get Curecoin working, but with my setup it's just a no-go.

I'm hearing about these guys with 7M PPD farms and such, now I think they're in for a pleasant surprise when CureCoin hits an exchange.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Jumped on the CureCoin train...


Wow.... you are going to CLEAN UP with your previously mentioned PPD output!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> The only card in a slot is a GTX670 and a R9 270x. Do you think it would be worth it with these 2 cards?


That's really a personal call in conjunction with your profitability goals, but if it was me, I value efficiency and diversification. The 670 pulls nice PPD, and the 270x isn't that far behind. Given this, I would personally fold CureCoin on the seated cards, and mine on the riser cards. If you do decide to use the 670 for folding, make sure you use 327.xx drivers; later drivers levy a big PPD performance hit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It is not unsafe as far as I know.
> But from what I ve seen people say, you don't get the same performance as if it were hooked up to a regular PCI slot.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Right. It's not unsafe, there is simply a performance hit, due to the risers. I believe it is a bandwidth issue, and I think the hit is really only applicable to NV cards. It's discussed in the 750ti mining thread, but Ivan is the real authority on all of this.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Wow.... you are going to CLEAN UP with your previously mentioned PPD output!


7m PPD here I come









20 x 32 core servers


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 7m PPD here I come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 x 32 core servers


Heh heh heh.


----------



## antonio8

I'll try the Cure Coin.

This is so foreign to me. On the [email protected] client, do I put in the "mining pool" of the team number or is there a fixed team for all. I seen post up that it already past Team EVGA.

The ANN CureCoin doesn't have as much info for newbies.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I'll try the Cure Coin.
> 
> This is so foreign to me. On the [email protected] client, do I put in the "mining pool" of the team number or is there a fixed team for all. I seen post up that it already past Team EVGA.
> 
> *The ANN CureCoin doesn't have as much info for newbies*.


Didn't read the OP properly.








https://www.curecoin.us/index.php?topic=3482.0

Make sure your username for the pool & folding is exactly the same, everything else is easy.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Didn't read the OP properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.curecoin.us/index.php?topic=3482.0
> 
> Make sure your username for the pool & folding is exactly the same, everything else is easy.


Awesome. Thanks. I was making it harder than it was.

One last question. Which wallet to use. There are 3 options in the Ann thread:
1. Wallet Windows binary downloads:
2. Wallet Windows installer downloads:
3. Wallet source code downloads:

I am thinking #2

EDIT: Can I use the same passkey and setup for rig #2 with Amd cards?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks. I was making it harder than it was.
> 
> One last question. Which wallet to use. There are 3 options in the Ann thread:
> 1. Wallet Windows binary downloads:
> 2. Wallet Windows installer downloads:
> 3. Wallet source code downloads:
> 
> I am thinking #2
> 
> EDIT: Can I use the same passkey and setup for rig #2 with Amd cards?


yes use same.. more wu on the same is always better


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks. I was making it harder than it was.
> 
> One last question. Which wallet to use. There are 3 options in the Ann thread:
> 1. Wallet Windows binary downloads:
> 2. Wallet Windows installer downloads:
> 3. Wallet source code downloads:
> 
> I am thinking #2
> 
> EDIT: Can I use the same passkey and setup for rig #2 with Amd cards?


I use No.1
All of them should be fine.

I use 1 because it is like a portable installation,so I don't get bothered seeing the installation in start menu entry / Add or remove programs,etc
No.2 will do that to you.
I already have ton of software on my PC, so I avoid it.

If you are tech / security savvy enough you can compile from source (option 3).

@dmfree88 answered your 2nd question already.


----------



## thrgk

Anyone buy into bc for tomorrow? Thought news was occurring

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yes use same.. more wu on the same is always better


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I use No.1
> All of them should be fine.
> 
> I use 1 because it is like a portable installation,so I don't get bothered seeing the installation in start menu entry / Add or remove programs,etc
> No.2 will do that to you.
> I already have ton of software on my PC, so I avoid it.
> 
> If you are tech / security savvy enough you can compile from source (option 3).
> 
> @dmfree88 answered your 2nd question already.


Thanks for the help. I am up and running. Using the Gtx 670 and 750ti on riser. Will see how it goes after 24 hrs with the card on riser. If decent then I'll add mor 750 ti's and the AMD cards if they don't keep doing anything on what they are on now.

By the way. the last time I folded there was the DNA string for the client. Hmmm I wonder how many years since I've done this.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well, I finally dumped my 565k Doge for 103 sats each. Wish they had more potential... oh well. Might try some trading with the proceeds.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

To anyone who is interested in CureCoin... Folding on risers does not cause a performance hit. It is the same. All of my cards on 1x risers perform the same as 16x perform the same as non risers. There is NO bandwidth issue. If you are having trouble joint the ##Curecoin IRC or the #Curecoin IRC. Keep in mind that Folding is different than Mining, and also keep in mind that this is a long term process. It may take 24 hrs for a WU to be submitted, and another 24 hrs to get paid out. Please keep this in mind!

Edit: Also when you start up your [email protected] it will show that you have almost no PPD and will show that your GPUs are not getting hot/100% used, this is normal. Make sure your CPU is paused at first and leave it on. It takes about 3 hrs for the PPD to be read out accurately. All of my rigs have 100% CPU usage with G3320 and 6 r9 270s.

Second Edit: Also you HAVE to make sure your Standford username is the exact same, upper/lower case matter, keep this in mind so you do not have to deal with it later.

Again an Edit? Yes: Listed overnight on Bittrex


----------



## antonio8

So here is an update to my Cure Coin stats. Let me know if this sounds ok. If the 750ti on a riser is good then I'll add more:

CPU: AMD 8350 getting 10,797 PPD
GTX670 getting 30,708 PPD
750ti getting 24,599 PPD

These have only been running for about 9 - 10 hrs so I don't know how accurate the PPD are. But does it look good so far?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sure thing, the 750s are truly remarkable, dat efficiency









stick with it... I already for 30 coins and each is worth somewhere between 0.003 and 0.007 btc atm...I think it might be worth even more eventually.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sure thing, the 750s are truly remarkable, dat efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick with it... I already for 30 coins and each is worth somewhere between 0.003 and 0.007 btc atm...I think it might be worth even more eventually.


I think you have one to many zeros in there... arn't people reporting selling for .01?

Edit: NVM I misread and thought you meant 30 coins for those prices.


----------



## ArbyWan

So just wondering if me hitting 10Mhash/s on a GT 610 is okay?







Will now also be mining with a 290X once I get the settings all sorted.





I have Mincoin there too, but have yet to be able to get that one to connect, which I have a large feeling that it is due to me using GUIMiner


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> So just wondering if me hitting 10Mhash/s on a GT 610 is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will now also be mining with a 290X once I get the settings all sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Mincoin there too, but have yet to be able to get that one to connect, which I have a large feeling that it is due to me using GUIMiner


You got an old guiminer that only works with sha256 (bitcoin) which isn't profitable at all...for a long time now.

I'd reccomend starting with curecoin, it's just folding, but you use a team number and the same username you use at the folding pool.

Either that or mining primecoin or vertcoin (and it's merge mined friends).

Have questions, just ask.


----------



## battleaxe

Okay. Anyone know why one of my 290's is just sitting idle on Vertminer. I have the one 290 running just fine. But if I try to -d the thing it just won't run at all. If I start a different miner up using -d same thing. Just sits there. Odd...

Otherwise, mining Vertcoin just fine on one card.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You disabled crossfire/ulps?

What os and how much ram? Settings?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Dang I would love to jump on curecoin, I have been folding for years already, so this would be a cool combination. I don't have any spare Windows OS to put on my miners though....


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can use the linux client for FAH...

EDIT: Not yet...natively at least, not. Try wine?

http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=524&t=135821


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Anyone looking to do triple mining by pool - simplevert allows VTC/MON/PLX mining. It's really easy to setup, has an excellent amount of VTC hashes, and payouts have been on par with anywhere else I've mined vert.
> 
> With all the volatility on PIG, I've been able to get my value back to market value. Did two swing trades at 100 and 90 sats, bought back in at 70 for both of them. Setting some sells tonight to get back into the green with PIG to turn a profit while I wait. I'm rather proud of those trades. Turned a heavy possible loss into no loss at all. I finally feel like I know what I'm doing.
> 
> I hope you set your sell yesterday if you wanted out ccRicer like I mentioned. It bounced up to 120 sats about 12 hours ago. Anything under and you'd have a complete exit. It may be a little while before another tall peak without a pump, volatility is slowing.
> 
> Anyone looking at Nautilus? Being dev'd by someone on cnbc should give it plenty of free publicity.


Hey, just got to reading this post today. I eventually sold my PIG at a loss a couple of days ago, but I did manage to get back some of my BTC from the losses. Like I said before I bought at 120 to start and then sold at 83. Later on I bought them at 70 and sold at 85 so I was able to recover a bit. Glad I bailed out now, the prices have plummeted to 1/3 of the value. I am now focusing on Cinni and DRK for some quick daily trading.


----------



## Roulette Run

I know some of my purist buddies won't like these because they're the evil ASIC miners, but 8Mh in a single PCIe slot card isn't too shabby for $350, does scrypt-N too: https://www.hashcoins.com/buy-scrypt-miners/buy-triton-miner/

Here's at least a partial list of new ASIC/scrypt Gen. 2 miners set to be released this Summer/Fall: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1AGi2Dvje72zNxcmjld4s9ijKczPF9Occwb72eJ3LRvw/edit?pli=1#gid=1111917377

It seems somebody was listening a couple of months ago when I was talking about one of the GPU manufacturers making a mining specific card. I understand that is not a GPU, but I personally am not so biased as to believe that mining can only be done with a GPU, I'm in it for the money regardless of what kind of equipment I use to get there.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I know some of my purist buddies won't like these because they're the evil ASIC miners, but 8Mh in a single PCIe slot card isn't too shabby for $350, does scrypt-N too: https://www.hashcoins.com/buy-scrypt-miners/buy-triton-miner/
> 
> Here's at least a partial list of new ASIC/scrypt Gen. 2 miners set to be released this Summer/Fall: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1AGi2Dvje72zNxcmjld4s9ijKczPF9Occwb72eJ3LRvw/edit?pli=1#gid=1111917377
> 
> It seems somebody was listening a couple of months ago when I was talking about one of the GPU manufacturers making a mining specific card. I understand that is not a GPU, but I personally am not so biased as to believe that mining can only be done with a GPU, I'm in it for the money regardless of what kind of equipment I use to get there.


Okay, what's the catch because these things look seriously good... very tempted to pick up 3 of them...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I know some of my purist buddies won't like these because they're the evil ASIC miners, but 8Mh in a single PCIe slot card isn't too shabby for $350, does scrypt-N too: https://www.hashcoins.com/buy-scrypt-miners/buy-triton-miner/


Quote:


> DELIVERY STARTING JULY-AUGUST, 2014
> 
> AVAILABLE For Pre Order


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Okay, what's the catch because these things look seriously good... very tempted to pick up 3 of them...


The catch is that they're not available until July/August and the crypto world can change in a day, just like the release of this new ccminer has done with nVidia cards. I would wait until closer to the release date before I plopped down my cash just to be sure somebody doesn't come out with something I wish I had if I didn't buy these. I just want to give a heads up.


----------



## cam51037

Are there any ASICs for Scrypt-N currently? I haven't heard of those before.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Okay, what's the catch because these things look seriously good... very tempted to pick up 3 of them...
> 
> 
> 
> *The catch is that they're not available until July/August* and the crypto world can change in a day, just like the release of this new ccminer has done with nVidia cards. I would wait until closer to the release date before I plopped down my cash just to be sure somebody doesn't come out with something I wish I had if I didn't buy these. I just want to give a heads up.
Click to expand...

I get that







I will pass though because I get that "too good to be true" feeling lol.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I know some of my purist buddies won't like these because they're the evil ASIC miners, but 8Mh in a single PCIe slot card isn't too shabby for $350, does scrypt-N too: https://www.hashcoins.com/buy-scrypt-miners/buy-triton-miner/
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> DELIVERY STARTING JULY-AUGUST, 2014
> 
> AVAILABLE For Pre Order
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

more like
Quote:


> A HANDFUL DELIVERIES STARTING LAST DAY OF AUGUST, 2014
> 
> AVAILABLE For taking your money now, and then mining with your miners before delivery


still... SCRPYT N ASIC!! OMGWTHLOLBBQ !!! i thought my 290s were staying around for a while


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Are there any ASICs for Scrypt-N currently? I haven't heard of those before.


Not that I'm aware of, but don't be surprised if even more algos aren't added to ASIC ability before long, I think it's mostly a matter of writing compatible code to do it with. People are pretty inventive and "where there's a will, there's a way... or a dollar to be made." lol

A single one of these cards though would more than double my current 3.2Mh, 7 card rigs that eat about 1850 watts compared to the 40 watts it says these things use. Also, for our Euro guys that dropped out of mining a month or so ago due to coin price drop v. power costs, this is a way for them to get back into the game. You could run 5 of these on a 500 watt PSU, no problem... provided they live up to the advertising.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Not that I'm aware of, but don't be surprised if even more algos aren't added to ASIC ability before long, I think it's mostly a matter of writing compatible code to do it with. People are pretty inventive and "where there's a will, there's a way... or a dollar to be made." lol
> 
> A single one of these cards though would more than double my current 3.2Mh, 7 card rigs that eat about 1850 watts compared to the 40 watts it says these things use. Also, for our Euro guys that dropped out of mining a month or so ago due to coin price drop v. power costs, this is a way for them to get back into the game. You could run 5 of these on a 500 watt PSU, no problem... provided they live up to the advertising.


Yes, but lots of people are going to be thinking the same as you - check and extremely efficient.

Expect HUGE difficulty increases, possibly to the point where the device won't be able to pay itself off, that's if they actually are going to ship these.


----------



## Roulette Run

I know there are a lot of guys who are biased against ASIC mining, but I don't see it as any more a leap than moving from CPU to GPU mining, no matter how much we might like it to, technology is not going to stand still for any of us and whether it's a CPU, GPU or an ASIC, they are all just tools to do the same job with. I'd be willing to bet that blacksmiths were not very happy when automobiles replaced the horse and wagon. I think that all of us who are into crypto mining like to think that we are on the cutting edge of the future, well, it's my belief that cryptos as a whole are still a baby and there is a lot of growing yet to be done in so many directions, including coin evolution, algo evolution, market evolution and public adoption. It's also my belief that if we were to plot the life of cryptos as a whole on a chart, it's gonna end up looking very similar to a coin trading chart, I personally am betting bullish for the long run. All this being said, here is going to be my argument in favor of ASICs and a coin similar to, if not NutCoin.

- I am not totally sold on the scarcity principal as a means of spreading cryptos to the masses, because I have a hard time envisioning a villager in South America, Africa or Asia paying for a loaf of bread with 10 satoshi (0.00000010) of XCoin, I just don't see them being able to really work with that. I think a coin that will work more on the whole or on the centi (100) scale as every world fiat currency I am aware of does, will be much more adoptable by the masses.

- Then we have a dissemination problem, which is the actual spreading of the coin to the masses and the only way a coin that is mined can be spread to the masses on such a large scale is to first mine tons of them and this can currently be most efficiently done with ASIC miners on a mass scale such as mining farms, because even supplying 10 coins per person in the world would be a monumental undertaking.

- How to disseminate a coin to the masses? I've given some thought to this and I think that it could be done most efficiently by a corporation such as Coke or McDonald's. These two corporations are virtually world wide and they frequently run giveaway promotions. Coke has their codes under their caps that can be redeemed for goods and McDonald's has giveaways through promotions such as their Monopoly games. Why couldn't they do a coin giveaway that would be redeemable for product? The more product you buy, the more coins you get.

This is just some of my personal random thoughts, but in order to feed a hungry population with XCoin, we need a more efficient way of producing coins than our current GPU mining methods. I'm far from writing off GPUs for the long term, but first, we need to not live in the past, but live in the here and now with an eye out for which way to try to go for the future.


----------



## cam51037

Well for me, I don't really like ASICs because of the fact that they are threatening one of the fundamentals of bitcoins - decentralization. With ASICs, much of the hashrate is from a few people, or a large farm.

Look at the cex.io scare a couple months back, where Cex.io was eerily close to having over 50% of the network hashrate. With GPU mining, to my knowledge this never happened.

Also, how much more efficient are ASICs actually? Sure they do better KH/s than GPU's, but I'm willing to bet that because of ASICs power usage has gone up, because more and more people are buying them over GPU's, so the total network power usage is quite possibly higher than when it was CPU and GPU only.

So, those are a couple of my reasons for disliking ASICs, that and once they're useless for mining (like many of the BFL devices now) what are you going to do with them? Mining is useless, they'll probably just become junk in a few months.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> 1) I know there are a lot of guys who are biased against ASIC mining, but I don't see it as any more a leap than moving from CPU to GPU mining, no matter how much we might like it to, technology is not going to stand still for any of us and whether it's a CPU, GPU or an ASIC, they are all just tools to do the same job with.[...]
> 
> - I am not totally sold on the scarcity principal as a means of spreading cryptos to the masses, because I have a hard time envisioning a villager in South America, Africa or Asia paying for a loaf of bread with 10 satoshi (0.00000010) of XCoin, I just don't see them being able to really work with that. I think a coin that will work more on the whole or on the centi (100) scale as every world fiat currency I am aware of does, will be much more adoptable by the masses.
> 
> 2) - Then we have a dissemination problem, which is the actual spreading of the coin to the masses and the only way a coin that is mined can be spread to the masses on such a large scale is to first mine tons of them and this can currently be most efficiently done with ASIC miners on a mass scale such as mining farms, because even supplying 10 coins per person in the world would be a monumental undertaking.
> 
> 3) - How to disseminate a coin to the masses? I've given some thought to this and I think that it could be done most efficiently by a corporation such as Coke or McDonald's. These two corporations are virtually world wide and they frequently run giveaway promotions. Coke has their codes under their caps that can be redeemed for goods and McDonald's has giveaways through promotions such as their Monopoly games. Why couldn't they do a coin giveaway that would be redeemable for product? The more product you buy, the more coins you get.
> 
> This is just some of my personal random thoughts, but in order to feed a hungry population with XCoin, we need a more efficient way of producing coins than our current GPU mining methods. I'm far from writing off GPUs for the long term, but first, we need to not live in the past, but live in the here and now with an eye out for which way to try to go for the future.


I disagree:

1) It's a leap backwards as long as it hurts descentralization of the mining power. You have very few people who can afford to mine with ASICs, and it's NOT the regular Joe, not even a wealthy guy...Only manufacturers can get in the game, since they control it, delaying deliveries or overcharging for miners...it simply ISN'T profitable to mine with ASICs because you don't get them in time or you don't get ROI cause of inflated prices, with hardware quickly getting outdated and irrelevant, and with NO resale value.

2) See 1), you need descentralization otherwise coins will go to whales who will dump at whatever price and control the markets if they so desire.

3) Market adoption is key, in that regards scarcity is detrimental in the long run since people won't feel like spending coins for goods and much rather speculate on its future value. But letting a company control the money supply, I don't think that's a good idea in the long run...just use paypal and usd if that's the case...

Scrypt-n asics will only work with coins that don't change N factors rapidly or which don't care for keeping ASICs out, but they won't work with Vertcoin since the devs are clearly against it.

I think the evolution of cryptocurrencies will come by the hands of Nextcoin, with its descentralized exchange platform and supply model, and curecoin with its rewards for useful compute work.
That alone is a source of constant work for gpu miners, because you simply CAN'T and never will be able to make a folding ASIC, since projects change constantly, you need a gpu, period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well for me, I don't really like ASICs because of the fact that they are threatening one of the fundamentals of bitcoins - decentralization. With ASICs, much of the hashrate is from a few people, or a large farm.
> 
> Look at the cex.io scare a couple months back, where Cex.io was _eerily close _to having over 50% of the network hashrate. With GPU mining, to my knowledge this never happened.
> 
> Also, how much more efficient are ASICs actually? Sure they do better KH/s than GPU's, but I'm willing to bet that because of ASICs power usage has gone up, because more and more people are buying them over GPU's, so the total network power usage is quite possibly higher than when it was CPU and GPU only.
> 
> So, those are a couple of my reasons for disliking ASICs, that and once they're useless for mining (like many of the BFL devices now) what are you going to do with them? Mining is useless, they'll probably just become junk in a few months.


You mine curecoin and donate your power costs to the folding cause


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well for me, I don't really like ASICs because of the fact that they are threatening one of the fundamentals of bitcoins - decentralization. With ASICs, much of the hashrate is from a few people, or a large farm.
> 
> Look at the cex.io scare a couple months back, where Cex.io was _eerily close _to having over 50% of the network hashrate. With GPU mining, to my knowledge this never happened.
> 
> Also, how much more efficient are ASICs actually? Sure they do better KH/s than GPU's, but I'm willing to bet that because of ASICs power usage has gone up, because more and more people are buying them over GPU's, so the total network power usage is quite possibly higher than when it was CPU and GPU only.
> 
> So, those are a couple of my reasons for disliking ASICs, that and once they're useless for mining (like many of the BFL devices now) what are you going to do with them? Mining is useless, they'll probably just become junk in a few months.


I guess that makes it a catch 22 then doesn't it? It would seem that there is no right way to turn. Do you stick with GPUs and get left behind or do you move to ASICs and risk having a useless piece of equipment in 6 months? I can't make those decisions for anybody, that will have to be a question each of us who want to mine coins are going to have to answer for ourselves as we move forward though.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You mine curecoin and donate your power costs to the folding cause


I just got a $450 electric bill, that's a lot of donating.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I just got a $450 electric bill, that's a lot of donating.


And you didn't read my post









You get left behind if you pre-order or buy an ASIC now, it's a mafia...manufacturer's cartel, you can't get in.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I disagree:
> 
> 1) It's a leap backwards as long as it hurts descentralization of the mining power. You have very few people who can afford to mine with ASICs, and it's NOT the regular Joe, not even a wealthy guy...Only manufacturers can get in the game, since they control it, delaying deliveries or overcharging for miners...it simply ISN'T profitable to mine with ASICs because you don't get them in time or you don't get ROI cause of inflated prices, with hardware quickly getting outdated and irrelevant, and with NO resale value.
> 
> 2) See 1), you need descentralization otherwise coins will go to whales who will dump at whatever price and control the markets if they so desire.
> 
> 3) Market adoption is key, in that regards scarcity is detrimental in the long run since people won't feel like spending coins for goods and much rather speculate on its future value. But letting a company control the money supply, I don't think that's a good idea in the long run...just use paypal and usd if that's the case...
> 
> Scrypt-n asics will only work with coins that don't change N factors rapidly or which don't care for keeping ASICs out, but they won't work with Vertcoin since the devs are clearly against it.
> 
> I think the evolution of cryptocurrencies will come by the hands of Nextcoin, with its descentralized exchange platform and supply model, and curecoin with its rewards for useful compute work.
> That alone is a source of constant work for gpu miners, because you simply CAN'T and never will be able to make a folding ASIC, since projects change constantly, you need a gpu, period.
> You mine curecoin and donate your power costs to the folding cause


+1 The threat of centralized, institutionalized ASIC mining is enemy number one in my book. If mining power is concentrated in the hands of a few, the end result will overwhelmingly benefit said few. If that becomes the standard, crypto essentially becomes what we have now: highly centralized fiat. I absolutely agree that something akin to a hybrid of CureCoin's function, supported by NXT's platform, is the evolutionary path to aim for.


----------



## kskwerl

Anyone getting in on Vericoin?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Also, how much more efficient are ASICs actually? Sure they do better KH/s than GPU's, but I'm willing to bet that because of ASICs power usage has gone up, because more and more people are buying them over GPU's, so the total network power usage is quite possibly higher than when it was CPU and GPU only.


Yes, I have to agree the overall power usage by miners is climbing and the more people who find cryptos and get into it, the higher it will continue to go. Again, I believe cryptos as a whole are still a baby and if it is to grow, the power usage is going to climb with every new miner. This then becomes another argument for ASICs as a hundred miners mining with ASICs can do more work, with less power per Mh than 100 miners doing the same work with GPUs. This means that if you are an environmentalist hoping to save us from Global Warming (which I will leave alone) ASICs make perfect sense. Your argument only works if the number of miners remains static with the total hash rate skyrocketing due to adoption of ASICs. Good luck with that, because that is foreign to virtually everything we are trying to accomplish with cryptos in the attempt to get them more widely adopted, except the part of trying to get more work done with less power, because that is how we profit and it is greener for the environment, which makes it a win/win.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> +1 The threat of centralized, institutionalized ASIC mining is enemy number one in my book. If mining power is concentrated in the hands of a few, the end result will overwhelmingly benefit said few. If that becomes the standard, crypto essentially becomes what we have now: highly centralized fiat. I absolutely agree that something akin to a hybrid of CureCoin's function, supported by NXT's platform, is the evolutionary path to aim for.


If people have enough money to buy a farm of ASIC miners, they have the money to buy a farm of GPU miners and they can dominate either way.

In the end, it will be free market forces that decide which way cryptos go.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nope, you are STILL missing the point...who can afford to mine with asics?

Only the friggen manufacturers can, cause they either don't sell them to the public, or sell them when it's too late to turn a profit or mine with them or fund their r&d before shipping your pre-orders, rendering them useless and effectively fueling their own mining power, thus turning into competition for their beloved customers.

You can't play the asic game and win, unless you make them yourself.
So, no, you can have money for a farm, but you'd need money for a factory, research, designers, and resources to build the mining equipment yourself to get in the asic game.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, you are STILL missing the point...who can afford to mine with asics?
> 
> Only the friggen manufacturers can, cause they either don't sell them to the public, or sell them when it's too late to turn a profit or mine with them or fund their r&d before shipping your pre-orders, rendering them useless and effectively fueling their own mining power, thus turning into competition for their beloved customers.
> 
> You can't play the asic game and win, unless you make them yourself.
> So, no, you can have money for a farm, but you'd need money for a factory, research, designers, and resources to build the mining equipment yourself to get in the asic game.


If that were so profitable, AMD and nVidia would do the same thing, after all, they are in business to make money too.

Hmm! Maybe that's why the 880's aren't out yet.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I just got a $450 electric bill, that's a lot of donating.


Tell me about it. My bills the past couple of months have been obscene.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Anyone getting in on Vericoin?


Not familiar, please expound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> If that were so profitable, AMD and nVidia would do the same thing, after all, they are in business to make money too.
> 
> Hmm! Maybe that's why the 880's aren't out yet.


I would love to be able to put a prop bet on this happening. Give it time; once crypto becomes more entrenched/evolves, my money is on AMD/NV/VIA/ARM putting R&D dollars into ASICS, or at least very specified GPU based miners. If they see the potential profit that the server/cloud data markets currently provide, you can bet they will move full force into the mining arena.


----------



## thrgk

what everyone things about BC?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Tell me about it. My bills the past couple of months have been obscene.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not familiar, please expound.
> I would love to be able to put a prop bet on this happening. Give it time; once crypto becomes more entrenched/evolves, my money is on AMD/NV/VIA/ARM putting R&D dollars into ASICS, or at least very specified GPU based miners. If they see the potential profit that the server/cloud data markets currently provide, you can bet they will move full force into the mining arena.


I'm not trying to be derisive about anybody's thoughts or ideas, as I see it, if I am to make my limited supply of money do the most work for myself and my family, I have to try to be first and foremost as much a realist as possible and I can't let my prejudices and biased thoughts dictate my actions. I've pretty much put my thoughts out there to give everybody food for thought which is all I was trying to do. If I caused anybody to think about things from a different point of view, whether or not you think my points have any validity, I accomplished what I wanted to do.


----------



## frickfrock999

Hey,

So do any of you guys enjoy surfing?

Because everybody loved surfing those sell waves yesterday.

And surprise, *SURPRSE*. Guess what they bought instead?


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol nice chart Frick!









@Roulette Run You go buy asics, call me when you make ROI...or when you get it.









ASIC manufacturers = inner circle/mafia/cartel
you = collateral damage/investor with no dividends nor profits/scum

That sums it up, it's not a bias against asics or nothing like that, it's a realistic view, based on the cold hard facts. 99% of these companies (I'd say 100% but well...) are out to scam you or work with your dollars and send you the scrap, they don't want to deal with you once they've funded their mines, look at the recent kncminer scandal, I'm sure you missed it, otherwise you wouldn't be talking like you do.

As for nvidia and amd, they don't make asics or fpgas cause gpus give them more money, otherwise they would, and I'm sure it would be better for the end user since they don't care about mining themselves...
Biostar is making sha256 asics now, I'm sure they'll start getting competitive as time goes by (I hope).


----------



## Hueristic

***, just saw this!

http://www.techspot.com/news/56643-us-government-to-study-bitcoin-as-possible-terrorist-threat.html#commentsOffset


----------



## ivanlabrie

LEL

And what about cash?


----------



## DizZz

What happened to BC?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What happened to BC?


think some dumped and went into Drk, with it so low, people will buy back in i bet


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Switched over my machine to X11. Why did I not do this earlier??? SOOO much less heat and power used. Damn...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Try primecoin if you want some serious profits










Or curecoin...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try primecoin if you want some serious profits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or curecoin...*


I might look into that. About how much could I make a day with my five 280X's if anyone knows?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> My GTX670 is getting 1,850 kh/s with no overclock.


I don't understand, how? Mine's making 311 khash.

So nutcoin's a little harder to mine now. Only made 40k nuts overnight, whereas when I started I made 40k in a few hours.

What's a current coin that's easy to mine and should be rewarding in the future?

Also, how can I determine myself (so I don't have to ask every time) which coin to mine?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I don't understand, how? Mine's making 311 khash.
> 
> So nutcoin's a little harder to mine now. Only made 40k nuts overnight, whereas when I started I made 40k in a few hours.
> 
> What's a current coin that's easy to mine and should be rewarding in the future?
> 
> Also, how can I determine myself (so I don't have to ask every time) which coin to mine?


Sorry but I have so many threads open. If you can refresh my memory I can try and help.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol nice chart Frick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Roulette Run You go buy asics, call me when you make ROI...or when you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC manufacturers = inner circle/mafia/cartel
> you = collateral damage/investor with no dividends nor profits/scum
> 
> That sums it up, it's not a bias against asics or nothing like that, it's a realistic view, based on the cold hard facts. 99% of these companies (I'd say 100% but well...) are out to scam you or work with your dollars and send you the scrap, they don't want to deal with you once they've funded their mines, look at the recent kncminer scandal, I'm sure you missed it, otherwise you wouldn't be talking like you do.
> 
> As for nvidia and amd, they don't make asics or fpgas cause gpus give them more money, otherwise they would, and I'm sure it would be better for the end user since they don't care about mining themselves...
> Biostar is making sha256 asics now, I'm sure they'll start getting competitive as time goes by (I hope).


I don't understand how you can keep saying it is impossible to ROI on ASICS. Obviously this is wrong, as I have ROI on all but my most recent asic purchases (and those are right on schedule) so it clearly can be done. But since ASICS hash considerably more per dollar than GPUs with much lower power costs, it is obvious that if ASICS don't ROI, GPUS have no hope of doing so. Unless you are saying that nothing ROIs?
You also said that ordinary people can't afford asics but that isn't true either. If you can afford a 750ti you can afford a 60-80 dollar gridseed. No, if a 750ti is a major purchase for you, obviously you can't compete with someone's 50k ASIC farm but you weren't going to compete with their 50k GPU farm either.
A 750ti is what, 150 dollars, hashes like 300kh/s and used around 40 watts right? And everyone was all excited when they came out, except the people who were already mining with gridseeds at 362kh/s each using 4 watts. Granted they were like 250ish when I got my first one but then again 280x's were going for 500+ at the time too. Even at that time, with them going for 250 each, two of them cost as much as a 280x, hashed the same amount, and used virtually no electricity to do it. These devices now go for as little as 60 dollars, for 362kh/s at 4 watts. There is simply no GPU that can touch that performance\cost.
A blade goes for under a grand and does 5.5Mh/s at 100 watts from the wall. What GPU can do that? And if you bought them a month ago when they first came out, you're half way to ROI already.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I don't understand, how? Mine's making 311 khash.
> 
> So nutcoin's a little harder to mine now. Only made 40k nuts overnight, whereas when I started I made 40k in a few hours.
> 
> What's a current coin that's easy to mine and should be rewarding in the future?
> 
> Also, how can I determine myself (so I don't have to ask every time) which coin to mine?


Yeah, I just checked and the difficulty on Nutcoin is just under 1.0, about a month ago, it was down around 0.3 so you're looking at about a 3+x increase in difficulty.

Picking a little known coin that might be worth something in the future is kind of like picking lottery numbers and getting a winner. All I can tell you is to do your research and try to find one that sounds good. Something else to consider is the algorithm of the coin and what brand of GPU you have in your machine, the new ccminer software for nVidia cards has transformed their abilities on the x11 algo: https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases
If you have a nVidia card, you'll want to download the top one v1.0 and the following can help too:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg6681303#msg6681303

I hope I've helped a little, if you don't have nVidia cards, maybe I've helped somebody else.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Sorry but I have so many threads open. If you can refresh my memory I can try and help.


post #18498 you said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> "Roulette if you don't have any 750ti's yet it is amazing what C&C has done with the ccminer. With 4 750ti's I am getting about 1,640 kh/s each card with no over clock. *My GTX670 is getting 1,850 kh/s with no overclock*. And to think, C&C just improved it with that link you seen. The version 1.0 is not the improved version yet, it is still being tested by them and improved."


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> post #18498 you said:


Yes. we were talking about the x11 algo for Nvidia cards now.

I was using ccminer v1.0, I am on Windows 7 64bit.

You just use ccminer with this example bat: ccminer30.exe -a x11 -o stratum+tcp://MININGPOOLORT -u YOURUSERNAME -p YOURPASSWORD -q
You can take the "-q" out if you want to. It only shows yays or boos with it in the bat with your kh/s.


----------



## Curleyyy

Just found the list of x11 coins on that thread you linked, cheers Roulette.

Was getting around 8000khash unconfigured, however getting 0% accepted, I can't figure out how to configure it properly :C

Can't seem to get this ccminer working properly, is there a site that has ccminer configuration? I can't find one.


----------



## devilhead

always holded 500 VTC, couple days exchanged to btc, and here you go today...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> I don't understand how you can keep saying it is impossible to ROI on ASICS. Obviously this is wrong, as I have ROI on all but my most recent asic purchases (and those are right on schedule) so it clearly can be done. But since ASICS hash considerably more per dollar than GPUs with much lower power costs, it is obvious that if ASICS don't ROI, GPUS have no hope of doing so. Unless you are saying that nothing ROIs?
> You also said that ordinary people can't afford asics but that isn't true either. If you can afford a 750ti you can afford a 60-80 dollar gridseed. No, if a 750ti is a major purchase for you, obviously you can't compete with someone's 50k ASIC farm but you weren't going to compete with their 50k GPU farm either.
> A 750ti is what, 150 dollars, hashes like 300kh/s and used around 40 watts right? And everyone was all excited when they came out, except the people who were already mining with gridseeds at 362kh/s each using 4 watts. Granted they were like 250ish when I got my first one but then again 280x's were going for 500+ at the time too. Even at that time, with them going for 250 each, two of them cost as much as a 280x, hashed the same amount, and used virtually no electricity to do it. These devices now go for as little as 60 dollars, for 362kh/s at 4 watts. There is simply no GPU that can touch that performance\cost.
> A blade goes for under a grand and does 5.5Mh/s at 100 watts from the wall. What GPU can do that? And if you bought them a month ago when they first came out, you're half way to ROI already.


You got ROI with asics?

Which and when, and how?

I seriously doubt that...

You completely misread my post, I said that it's not profitable for anyone except the manufacturers because they always delay shipping the devices they sell and they overcharge...You always pay a "fair" price for a gpu since NVIDIA and AMD make money elsewhere and don't want to compete directly with their customers.

If price/performance according to profitability and in stock purchases were available then that would be a different thing altogether.
I'm not sure if you'll manage to get ROI on the gridseeds with the more modern and faster ASICs coming into the scrypt market, good luck with that, but don't try to defend a bad purchase/investment decision.

Gpus can mine all algorithms, not just scrypt, and the 750 ti shines at others, not precisely scrypt.

What stops pre-order sellers to scam you or screw you over like these guys here did?:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=114329.0 -> BFL

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:kO3DeMOUOAoJ:coinchomp.com/2014/05/10/swedish-asic-miner-company-knc-miner-scams-buyers/+&cd=5&hl=es-419&ct=clnk&gl=ar -> kFcminer (bfl 2.0)

Those are just two of the most prominent examples...don't be a fool, if it's too good to be true, then it most likely is a scam...

EDIT: just a heads up, gtx 750 ti is pulling 2150kh/s mining x11 at something like 30w from the wall...new version of ccminer is out.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Just found the list of x11 coins on that thread you linked, cheers Roulette.
> 
> Was getting around 8000khash unconfigured, however getting 0% accepted, I can't figure out how to configure it properly :C
> 
> Can't seem to get this ccminer working properly, is there a site that has ccminer configuration? I can't find one.


What operating system are you using? What version of ccminer are you running? What is your bat?

I posted a bat for the gtx 670 above.

ccminer30.exe -a x11 -o stratum+tcp://MININGPOOLORT -u YOURUSERNAME -p YOURPASSWORD -q

You must use ccminer30.exe for the Gtx670. I am assuming that is what you have since you quoted me.


----------



## thrgk

What everyone think of BC still? Thought there may of been a pump but none so far. Don't want to sell eithwr. Down 10% but bc is usually stable and comes back ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> What operating system are you using? What version of ccminer are you running? What is your bat?
> 
> I posted a bat for the gtx 670 above.
> 
> ccminer30.exe -a x11 -o stratum+tcp://MININGPOOLORT -u YOURUSERNAME -p YOURPASSWORD -q
> 
> You must use ccminer30.exe for the Gtx670. I am assuming that is what you have since you quoted me.


hmm, something must have been up, i had x86\ccminer30.exe at the start, as the bat file was outside of the folder (it wouldn't launch without x86\ at the start) i just downloaded the ccminer again and redid the file and put the bat inside the x86 folder with the .exe's, and it's now hashing correctly 2019 khash/s (yay!!!)

okay so next step would be to configure ccminer to get the most hash out of my gpu? or don't you tweak ccminer like you do with cuda?
with cuda i got 280 khash, and then once tweaked i was getting 330.

also is dark coin good to mine? there's so many coins, i have no idea which one to do or how to read any of this stuff, difficulty, shares in pools, block rates, etc .-. so daunting


----------



## barkinos98

I've given up hope on BC the second it reaches more than 290-300 im selling, loss or profit


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> hmm, something must have been up, i had x86\ccminer30.exe at the start, as the bat file was outside of the folder (it wouldn't launch without x86\ at the start) i just downloaded the ccminer again and redid the file and put the bat inside the x86 folder with the .exe's, and it's now hashing correctly 2019 khash/s (yay!!!)
> 
> okay so next step would be to configure ccminer to get the most hash out of my gpu? or don't you tweak ccminer like you do with cuda?
> with cuda i got 280 khash, and then once tweaked i was getting 330.
> 
> also is dark coin good to mine? there's so many coins, i have no idea which one to do or how to read any of this stuff, difficulty, shares in pools, block rates, etc .-. so daunting


Just an fyi. New release is out so you'll get more kh/s. Just keep an eye for a compiled version.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You got ROI with asics?
> 
> Which and when, and how?
> 
> I seriously doubt that...
> 
> You completely misread my post, I said that it's not profitable for anyone except the manufacturers because they always delay shipping the devices they sell and they overcharge...You always pay a "fair" price for a gpu since NVIDIA and AMD make money elsewhere and don't want to compete directly with their customers.
> 
> If price/performance according to profitability and in stock purchases were available then that would be a different thing altogether.
> I'm not sure if you'll manage to get ROI on the gridseeds with the more modern and faster ASICs coming into the scrypt market, good luck with that, but don't try to defend a bad purchase/investment decision.
> 
> Gpus can mine all algorithms, not just scrypt, and the 750 ti shines at others, not precisely scrypt.
> 
> What stops pre-order sellers to scam you or screw you over like these guys here did?:
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=114329.0 -> BFL
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:kO3DeMOUOAoJ:coinchomp.com/2014/05/10/swedish-asic-miner-company-knc-miner-scams-buyers/+&cd=5&hl=es-419&ct=clnk&gl=ar -> kFcminer (bfl 2.0)
> 
> Those are just two of the most prominent examples...don't be a fool, if it's too good to be true, then it most likely is a scam...
> 
> EDIT: just a heads up, gtx 750 ti is pulling 2150kh/s mining x11 at something like 30w from the wall...new version of ccminer is out.


Have to agree with this. The vast, vast majority of ASIC offerings benefit only the manufacturer; they use your pre-order for R&D/operational costs, then mine with the finished product until the edge of profitability. If you are one of the first to receive your units, you will probably make a ROI, but nowadays will not be spectacular. Resale value will continue to plummet as profitability declines. With the newfound incredible potential that Maxwell shows on x11, I'd personally rather take a gambit on a 880/750ti, instead of an ASIC.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Have to agree with this. The vast, vast majority of ASIC offerings benefit only the manufacturer; they use your pre-order for R&D/operational costs, then mine with the finished product until the edge of profitability. If you are one of the first to receive your units, you will probably make a ROI, but nowadays will not be spectacular. Resale value will continue to plummet as profitability declines. With the newfound incredible potential that Maxwell shows on x11, I'd personally rather take a gambit on a 880/750ti, instead of an ASIC.


http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/05/13/when-will-nvidia-bring-maxwell-to-the-high-end.aspx

Who's to say nVidia isn't doing exactly that with the 880 right now?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/05/13/when-will-nvidia-bring-maxwell-to-the-high-end.aspx
> 
> Who's to say nVidia isn't doing exactly that with the 880 right now?


srs? Conspiracy even on cryptos.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> srs? Conspiracy even on cryptos.


I just don't understand why everybody sees AMD and nVidia as these altruistic good guys and all the ASIC manufacturers as the bad guys when if the GPU manufacturers are in business to make the most out of their investors money, why if it is profitable for us to mine with their cards, wouldn't they do the same thing? They are in business to make money, and the most money possible, because that is the only reason people go into business and if that isn't your motivation, I sure don't want to invest in your company. I don't see that as a grand conspiracy, I just see it as business.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I just don't understand why everybody sees AMD and nVidia as these altruistic good guys and all the ASIC manufacturers as the bad guys when if the GPU manufacturers are in business to make the most out of their investors money, why if it is profitable for us to mine with their cards, wouldn't they do the same thing? They are in business to make money, and the most money possible, because that is the only reason people go into business and if that isn't your motivation, I sure don't want to invest in your company. I don't see that as a grand conspiracy, I just see it as business.


Just a curious question. Would't it be EVGA, XFX and the others? Or do they just slap the sticker on them?

I thought Nvidia and AMD didn't make the boards and everything else. Just supplied the chips.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Just a curious question. Would't it be EVGA, XFX and the others? Or do they just slap the sticker on them?
> 
> I thought Nvidia and AMD didn't make the boards and everything else. Just supplied the chips.


I'm not saying anybody is doing it, ASIC manufacturers, AMD or nVidia, I'm just saying that if there is tons of money to be made in cryptos and the manufacturers would obviously know if that is the case or not, and they are in business to make every single dollar possible for their investors, why would you not? Why would it only be the ASIC manufacturers that are so smart as to do this? Especially when AMD and nVidia can still turn around and sell their cards to gamers for top dollar and not give the appearance that they are ripping anybody off.

Then with all these newly manufactured scrypt ASIC miners being manufactured and used by the manufacturers, what coin is being hit with all this hashing power? Because I know that blackcoinpool has to be careful with how they use their hashing power and dumps to pay their miners, because BCP has the power to crash the market on smaller coins. So again, I have to ask, where are the manufacturers hiding all this hashing power?


----------



## frickfrock999

Fluttercoin is quickly becoming the most hilariously pathetic coin I've ever seen.

Every time they reach a new significant milestone or make a significant announcement, the price always drops.

They made 3 major announcements today.

And like clockwork, they hit a month low.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/05/13/when-will-nvidia-bring-maxwell-to-the-high-end.aspx
> 
> Who's to say nVidia isn't doing exactly that with the 880 right now?


They make a TON of money with the pro markets (server, scientific compute stuff, you name it), they don't care about something with a market cap so tiny as cryptocurrencies as a whole...

They would have to dump a lot of coins to get a significant income from that...maybe some employee is mining with pre-release testing stuff but not the company as a whole, they have bigger fish to catch.


----------



## mav2000

SO is anyone mining anymore and what are you guys mining....shut my rig down about a week ago and am still to restart it....cant seem to find anything profitable for the time being...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> SO is anyone mining anymore and what are you guys mining....shut my rig down about a week ago and am still to restart it....cant seem to find anything profitable for the time being...


mine 3 coins with the hashes for 1..... simplevert


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What everyone think of BC still? Thought there may of been a pump but none so far. Don't want to sell eithwr. Down 10% but bc is usually stable and comes back ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


The whales will probably play BC at some point again, just letting it die off to buy in low then pump it up again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/05/13/when-will-nvidia-bring-maxwell-to-the-high-end.aspx
> 
> Who's to say nVidia isn't doing exactly that with the 880 right now?
> 
> 
> 
> They make a TON of money with the pro markets (server, scientific compute stuff, you name it), they don't care about something with a market cap so tiny as cryptocurrencies as a whole...
> 
> They would have to dump a lot of coins to get a significant income from that...maybe some employee is mining with pre-release testing stuff but not the company as a whole, they have bigger fish to catch.
Click to expand...

Agreed, AMD/Nvidia are in the business of making gpu's, not necessarily using them. Crypto is still to immature for them to dedicate resources into it, since it is still a gamble even now. Obviously if cryptos become widely accepted and used as a global currency then sure, I can see them developing specific mining oriented cards and pouring a lot of development and resources into it then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> SO is anyone mining anymore and what are you guys mining....shut my rig down about a week ago and am still to restart it....cant seem to find anything profitable for the time being...


I'm mining Vert, but Curecoin will probably be a good one to mine/fold for.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> SO is anyone mining anymore and what are you guys mining....shut my rig down about a week ago and am still to restart it....cant seem to find anything profitable for the time being...


Yes

However i am renting them at beta rigs in blocks of time. Rented up 300mh and walked away with 2.75btc with NAUT. VRC will be even more.

While some of you are arguing about the merits of asic's, you missed out on two coins (NAUT, VRC), that made/are making mad profits this past week.


----------



## ccRicers

I see more good testimonials from Beta Rigs, looks like it's not a ripoff then. You just gotta pick the right coins to profit, and that's where I'd need a bit of help, especially if you could stick with one coin for about a week. If I knew, then I would have no problem paying half a BTC to mine with.

On the trading side of things, at least I made some decent coin with DRK. I held it for two days, bought in at 620k. I sold at 750k since the price was likely to pop soon.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They make a TON of money with the pro markets (server, scientific compute stuff, you name it), they don't care about something with a market cap so tiny as cryptocurrencies as a whole...
> 
> They would have to dump a lot of coins to get a significant income from that...maybe some employee is mining with pre-release testing stuff but not the company as a whole, they have bigger fish to catch.


Exactly. Until crypto evolves to a very substantial point, it's not worth it for the multi-national semiconductor players. Also, AMD and NV don't sell obviously used equipment as new, complete with dust and thermal paste.


----------



## frickfrock999

Here we go.

CAIx train is leaving the station. Bought at 60K.

Game on.


----------



## JMattes

I thought you said bought 60k I was going to say what!!

Haha.. I got in at 70k


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I thought you said bought 60k I was going to say what!!
> 
> Haha.. I got in at 70k


Once it explodes, we'll all be buying 60K Lambos.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Once it explodes, we'll all be buying 60K Lambos.


do you think it's undervalued?


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh God no. It's very inflated right now because CAIx just got on MP. It's going to pop eventually.

But really, it's the announcement today that's driving all this hype.

That's when we'll see how under or overvalued it is.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Once it explodes, we'll all be buying 60K Lambos.


What kinda explosion are you thinking? I only got 800 coins









How much higher do you think it will go before the "pump"?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh God no. It's very inflated right now because CAIx just got on MP. It's going to pop eventually.
> 
> But really, it's the announcement today that's driving all this hype.
> 
> That's when we'll see how under or overvalued it is.


Yeah I was kinda wondering why you'd buy into now when generally these things hit the market then drop like 80% until they're later used and abused by the market.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What kinda explosion are you thinking? I only got 800 coins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much higher do you think it will go before the "pump"?


Well, I swung from 60K and just sold for 80K. Given that it was at 45K a little while ago before the conversion, it's hard to say where it's ceiling is.

But there's a definite fanaticism behind this coin. Great community support, that's for sure.

Now, I'm just waiting for the next entry point.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You know what we need Frick?

A crypto market scanner, if we team up with a dev we can make it a reality









You input your market strategy and the program looks for setups and entry points that match your desired parameters...such things exist in more established markets, but it would be really awesome.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I've given up hope on BC the second it reaches more than 290-300 im selling, loss or profit


Just keeps dropping, think we should bail? Frick do you have any opinion on BC? IDK what to do i thought with all the PR it would go up


----------



## JMattes

I think it may be time to reenter haha..


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You know what we need Frick?
> 
> A crypto market scanner, if we team up with a dev we can make it a reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You input your market strategy and the program looks for setups and entry points that match your desired parameters...such things exist in more established markets, but it would be really awesome.


That's a great idea. And I guarantee you it'll be successful if we do it right.

We should talk to FLT's dev team. Lord knows they could use some good press.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Just keeps dropping, think we should bail? Frick do you have any opinion on BC? IDK what to do i thought with all the PR it would go up


Did you see the chart I posted yesterday? BC is going to keep going down for a bit. Possibly even hit a 20K floor.

I was buying some fairly cheap BC earlier but started selling it once that downturn started.

The PR firm isn't in effect yet as they *JUST* got paid 2 days ago.











__
https://www.reddit.com/r/25i24u/mba_pr_firm_transparency/

Supposedly, June 1st is the day when this campaign goes full force. So manipulation is high this week.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's a great idea. And I guarantee you it'll be successful if we do it right.
> 
> We should talk to FLT's dev team. Lord knows they could use some good press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the chart I posted yesterday? BC is going to keep going down for a bit. Possibly even hit a 20K floor.
> 
> I was buying some fairly cheap BC earlier this week but started selling it once that downturn started.
> 
> The PR firm isn't in effect yet as they *JUST* got paid 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/25i24u/mba_pr_firm_transparency/
> 
> Supposedly, June 1st is the day when this campaign goes full force. So manipulation is high this week.


Ah no, i will look back to it, with summer coming and after this week (finals) i will have time to trade, sometimes this thread is dead and then bam 3 pages are added, cannot wait till i have time to watch, i would of recovered losses + on CAX-i from bC


----------



## barkinos98

Okay yeah this is my 100% outing, when i sell the BC i got im out of this for a while, i dont have the time to research this stuff every day for a few bucks :/


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Okay yeah this is my 100% outing, when i sell the BC i got im out of this for a while, i dont have the time to research this stuff every day for a few bucks :/


u going to wait or sell now?


----------



## JMattes

Holy CAIx!


----------



## frickfrock999

First announcement just dropped.










And *BOOM* goes the dynamite.


















*WE GOIN' TO THE MOOOOOON BABY!*


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Okay yeah this is my 100% outing, when i sell the BC i got im out of this for a while, i dont have the time to research this stuff every day for a few bucks :/
> 
> 
> 
> u going to wait or sell now?
Click to expand...

I have no hurry to get my money back, so quite honestly im going to wait tops until shcool ends (mid june) and the day school ends, if i still have them i'll sell them no matter the price.
So for now im going to wait and hope it comes back to 300 territory but if it doesnt in a month or so im out with no difference for price.


----------



## JMattes

I thought you sold you coins haha.. luck you!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I thought you sold you coins haha.. luck you!


I did. But I told you, I was just waiting for my next re-entry point.

So when do you feel like going Lambo shopping?


----------



## JMattes

I sold my coins... no lambo for me...


----------



## barkinos98

I dont even want a Lambo (i'd prefer ferraris) i just want a Scion FR-S because i want something to drive :/


----------



## ccRicers

I made a bit from CAIx but I am back in DRK. Bumping close to 850k now!


----------



## frickfrock999

2 more CAIx announcements left for today.

Waiting for that sweet re entry point again...

Don't you tease me Cai.


----------



## JMattes

Your on hell of a trader man! Is this your day job now:?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Your on hell of a trader man! Is this your day job now:?


Nahhhh, it's just something I mess around with for now. It's crazy exciting though, I get a little rush from doing it.









CAI is back down to 86K.


----------



## thrgk

U guys think cai will go even higher ? How long till the announcements are released? Hate to buy high but if it goes even higher who cares lol profit is profit !

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Your on hell of a trader man! Is this your day job now:?
> 
> 
> 
> Nahhhh, it's just something I mess around with for now. It's crazy exciting though, I get a little rush from doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAI is back down to 86K.
Click to expand...

Waiting for an entry point as well...


----------



## ccRicers

I am thinking of splitting half and half between CAI and DRK. They both still look like there's some fight in them.


----------



## JMattes

wow was trying to get in at 87 and it closed and back to 100... missed it..


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> U guys think cai will go even higher ? How long till the announcements are released? Hate to buy high but if it goes even higher who cares lol profit is profit !
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Buying this high into the pump is a dangerous game indeed. I was late when I bought in at 60K but fortunately snagged it up at 80K so it all worked out.

However, I snagged a little when it hit 86K a few minutes ago.

Now, it's anybody's game.


----------



## frickfrock999

Andddddddddd I'm out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Okay yeah this is my 100% outing, when i sell the BC i got im out of this for a while, i dont have the time to research this stuff every day for a few bucks :/


Mate, try bitfinex...you can deposit btc and sell for usd, and just loan $$$ to people for a weekly % gain. The rates are better than any bank on earth








Just keep an eye on the $$$.

I prefer btc loans, in case btc goes up, but with usd your money will stay the same (at least in usd, but not vs btc)


----------



## btupsx

WHAT is happening with DRK?!! Over 400 BTC volume twenty minutes ago on MP alone, closing in on .01 FAST. Just W.O.W.


----------



## JMattes

Me thinks me should of bought some DARK coin at one point.. me thinks me stupid..


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> WHAT is happening with DRK?!! Over 400 BTC volume twenty minutes ago on MP alone, closing in on .01 FAST. Just W.O.W.


I noticed that... I bought into to CAIx because there were still two announcements left and I think I bought too late. I saw DRK off on the side thinking about that instead but I'm sure it's too late for that...


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I noticed that... I bought into to CAIx because there were still two announcements left and I think I bought too late. I saw DRK off on the side thinking about that instead but I'm sure it's too late for that...


I've been thinking that it has been "too late" for DRK since it hit .0045, expected a correction trend, but it has just kept on gathering steam. Of course, at this point, I still wouldn't buy in. I just think it is remarkable, and don't know how to explain someone essentially buying 400 BTC worth half an hour ago.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

My first time trading went horribly, horribly bad







sure leaves a sour taste in your mouth.


----------



## ccRicers

Does anyone have any coins to recommend mining for profit, for a rented mining rig? I'm deciding to start with 0.25 BTC at Beta Rigs.


----------



## thrgk

Drk has to pop soon or later doubled in a day. Unbelievable

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Does anyone have any coins to recommend mining for profit, for a rented mining rig? I'm deciding to start with 0.25 BTC at Beta Rigs.


Nothing off the top of my head ATM. I would suggest you simply stay on the lookout for new coins/concepts, and research them thoroughly. When you feel you have a big winner, rent the mining power right at the coin's launch. Otherwise it makes more sense to buy coins and trade.


----------



## frickfrock999

"Don't buy DRK right now, it's going to crash."

*Price rockets up.*

"Okay, now SERIOUSLY don't buy DRK because it's going to crash."

*Price rockets up.*

"Alright, there's no possible way it's can't crash now. You'd have to be an idiot to buy in."
*
Price doubles.*


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> "Don't buy DRK right now, it's going to crash."
> 
> *Price rockets up.*
> 
> "Okay, now SERIOUSLY don't buy DRK because it's going to crash."
> 
> *Price rockets up.*
> 
> "Alright, there's no possible way it's can't crash now. You'd have to be an idiot to buy in."
> *
> Price doubles.*


It's been amazing to watch. The days of .00120 seem a distant memory.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> It's been amazing to watch. The days of .00120 seem a distant memory.


I had soo much at that price
hmmm are you guys holding or selling?


----------



## btupsx

I'm holding, but my stake isn't breathtaking, and wasn't purchased anytime recently. It's now bumping .0120...... looks like it will be the Summer of Darkcoin, brought to you by x11. BTW, VTC is *finally* on the move up. Merged mining doing its job. Side note: anyone have real world experience with power consumption savings using x11 on R9 290's? Research shows anywhere between 30-50%, just want to confirm the 50% reports are not flukes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> I'm holding, but my stake isn't breathtaking, and wasn't purchased anytime recently. It's now bumping .0120...... looks like it will be the Summer of Darkcoin, brought to you by x11. BTW, VTC is *finally* on the move up. Merged mining doing its job. Side note: anyone have real world experience with power consumption savings using x11 on R9 290's? Research shows anywhere between 30-50%, just want to confirm the 50% reports are not flukes.


50-60% but mainly because the miner is NOT optimized at all for AMD gpus...a gtx 780 does 5000kh/s now, and uses up 80% of the scrypt power.
A 290x does 3000, with some luck...


----------



## antonio8

Oh man, oh man.

What a delima and don't know what to do.

Have 5 750ti's on DRK right now. R9 280X, 270X and 270 solo mining XPM and getting 2 blocks a day. 5 750ti's and a 670 and Cure Coin.

Don't know to leave them and diversify or add the AMD to Cure Coin. Leaving me with Cure Coin and Dark.

Ideas?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 50-60% but mainly because the miner is NOT optimized at all for AMD gpus...a gtx 780 does 5000kh/s now, and uses up 80% of the scrypt power.
> A 290x does 3000, with some luck...


u still think simplevert is best to mine? with the bonus Mon and PLx coins?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Oh man, oh man.
> 
> What a delima and don't know what to do.
> 
> Have 5 750ti's on DRK right now. R9 280X, 270X and 270 solo mining XPM and getting 2 blocks a day. 5 750ti's and a 670 and Cure Coin.
> 
> Don't know to leave them and diversify or add the AMD to Cure Coin. Leaving me with Cure Coin and Dark.
> 
> Ideas?


Easy, split: 750 ti's on x11, amd cards folding. Make sure to have one free cpu core per card, in each rig with amd cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> u still think simplevert is best to mine? with the bonus Mon and PLx coins?


Nope, it's good but xpm is slightly better, and curecoin even better.

X11 is great for 750 ti users.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Easy, split: 750 ti's on x11, amd cards folding. Make sure to have one free cpu core per card, in each rig with amd cards.
> Nope, it's good but xpm is slightly better, and curecoin even better.
> 
> X11 is great for 750 ti users.


curecoin easy to setup? Can i sell the coins as I mine them or not on an exchange yet?


----------



## thrgk

I did [email protected] before, is this the same thing? i see this guide https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=268556.0 but it seems like folding not mining? Is there a wallet? Totally new to this.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Okay yeah this is my 100% outing, when i sell the BC i got im out of this for a while, i dont have the time to research this stuff every day for a few bucks :/
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, try bitfinex...you can deposit btc and sell for usd, and just loan $$$ to people for a weekly % gain. The rates are better than any bank on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep an eye on the $$$.
> 
> I prefer btc loans, in case btc goes up, but with usd your money will stay the same (at least in usd, but not vs btc)
Click to expand...

Okay man, will give it a shot as soon as i get rid of my BC and turn completely to BTC.
I'm not doing a single thing about them until BC reaches to 300 level by June, and after that point i'll just get out of day trading and get into that


----------



## ivanlabrie

You need at least 1 btc to give loans there, it's a nice way of making a steady weekly gain...it's something like 2% atm.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> I'm holding, but my stake isn't breathtaking, and wasn't purchased anytime recently. It's now bumping .0120...... looks like it will be the Summer of Darkcoin, brought to you by x11. BTW, VTC is *finally* on the move up. Merged mining doing its job. Side note: anyone have real world experience with power consumption savings using x11 on R9 290's? Research shows anywhere between 30-50%, just want to confirm the 50% reports are not flukes.


I have 52 x 290's and they pull 1400 on scrypt and 800 on x11 both with powertune at 20

EDIT: 4 cards per rig on scrypt pulls 1400watts and 800watts on x11


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I have 52 x 290's and they pull 1400 on scrypt and 800 on x11 both with powertune at 20
> 
> EDIT: 4 cards per rig on scrypt pulls 1400watts and 800watts on x11


Put em to fold for curecoin bro!!!

This is for the ASIC manufacturer fans: http://www.coindesk.com/46k-spent-mining-hardware-happened-next/


----------



## frickfrock999

BC just hit sub 19K- 20K.


----------



## barkinos98




----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> BC just hit sub 19K- 20K.


time for a mow back. Think just might buy a bunch

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

I'd like to point your eyes in my profile title...

I want my money back, even Rick Ross made his money back :/


----------



## NewbieFluff

Hi, I'm new to digital coin mining. I became interested because I live in a school hostel, and electricity is free here (included in my fixed rental). I got a rig with a Sapphire R7 250 GPU in it, for some games and with an intent to go into digital coin mining, but am unsure if it would work. Any advice on whether it's worth it, which coins should I mine, and which pool should I join?


----------



## antonio8

I decided to go all 10 of the 750ti's and the GTX 670 on Cure Coin. Leaving the R9 280X, 270X and 270 solo mining Prime, for now. Getting about 2-3 blocks a day on Prime.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'd like to point your eyes in my profile title...
> 
> I want my money back, even Rick Ross made his money back :/


Yea but if it goes back up and had some at 20 could make nice profit, 30% isnt hard, just got to pick the right coin, I made 30% off WC overnight .


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I decided to go all 10 of the 750ti's and the GTX 670 on Cure Coin. Leaving the R9 280X, 270X and 270 solo mining Prime, for now. Getting about 2-3 blocks a day on Prime.


The 750ti is not optimized for [email protected] yet; it's a waste to use it for folding, when it really excels at the newer mining algos. Meanwhile, AMD gpu's (except Hawaii) are seeing a 20% folding performance boost using the 14.4 beta drivers. Give serious thought to switching your strategy.


----------



## JMattes

I just bought BC at 191... lets see if it ever goes back up..


----------



## barkinos98

No what sucks is i made 100% just by trading BC (started with 0.1BTC, had 0.21 when BC was 300) and now im estimating 0.16 :/

Its still a profit from what i started out with but i have time to hopefully re-gain my profit


----------



## JMattes

Just went below the 190... opps haha

All that volume and they cant move it up?


----------



## thrgk

yea BC is gonna jump soon or later, like a whale is pushing it down lately


----------



## JMattes

*Bam! Back to 212!*


----------



## yanks8981

Does anyone know how long Cryptobullions pool takes to update after completing work units? I believe it was once per day, but I started Tuesday night and have done about 240,000 but nothing has updated on Crypto.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone seeing a rebound in BC anytime soon? Or should I walk away with my 15% and be happy?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Does anyone know how long Cryptobullions pool takes to update after completing work units? I believe it was once per day, but I started Tuesday night and have done about 240,000 but nothing has updated on Crypto.


It takes roughly 24-48 hours to see the points credited to your pool account. This is due to verification of the PPD output submitted to Stanford. However, the devs are close to making the payout process much more expeditious.


----------



## Faster_is_better

DRK to the moon? lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewbieFluff*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to digital coin mining. I became interested because I live in a school hostel, and electricity is free here (included in my fixed rental). I got a rig with a Sapphire R7 250 GPU in it, for some games and with an intent to go into digital coin mining, but am unsure if it would work. Any advice on whether it's worth it, which coins should I mine, and which pool should I join?


Your best bet is yacoin. you can make 0.0015 btc per day roughly.

try yac.coinmine.pl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I decided to go all 10 of the 750ti's and the GTX 670 on Cure Coin. Leaving the R9 280X, 270X and 270 solo mining Prime, for now. Getting about 2-3 blocks a day on Prime.


I'd suggest x11 multi pool with the 750s (trademybit) and curecoin on AMD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Does anyone know how long Cryptobullions pool takes to update after completing work units? I believe it was once per day, but I started Tuesday night and have done about 240,000 but nothing has updated on Crypto.


48-72hs


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone seeing a rebound in BC anytime soon? Or should I walk away with my 15% and be happy?


Long term, absolutely. Short term, probably wise to take that 15%, unless you're fairly positive of a continued upward trend.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> It takes roughly 24-48 hours to see the points credited to your pool account. This is due to verification of the PPD output submitted to Stanford. However, the devs are close to making the payout process much more expeditious.


Any estimates on how PPD translates into coins?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Any estimates on how PPD translates into coins?


Nevermind. 4.87 CURE for 79,348 points. It just registered the first WU I did.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well this is awesome, Give Me Coins just implemented triple merged mining for VTC also, I logged in and already have a bunch of MON and PLX, don't even have to switch to another pool


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> The 750ti is not optimized for [email protected] yet; it's a waste to use it for folding, when it really excels at the newer mining algos. Meanwhile, AMD gpu's (except Hawaii) are seeing a 20% folding performance boost using the 14.4 beta drivers. Give serious thought to switching your strategy.


I am stuck at work so I have to let it ride out for the day no matter what. I respect any advice giving. Thanks.

I do have a question though maybe you can help me with my logic. At current price of Cure (I know it is falling fast from the looks) I am making about $30 per day with Cure and $10-$15 a day from Prime (that depends if I hit my 3rd block). What else is out there that I can get an easy return for the short amount of time?

I did a bunch of speculating mining with the 750ti already. DRK diff jumped so much over night it isn't worth the hashes. I went to bed avg 4 DRK a day. Woke up avg just under 1 DRK a day. My outlook is whatever I mine for the month I am hoping it will be ready to sell in about a month or two. Unless I can find a new one like CURE that is ready to go.

So if they were your 10 750ti's where would you point them?


----------



## frickfrock999

*DEAR GOD IN HEAVEN.
*


----------



## JMattes

What is going on with dark coin! its making LTC look bad


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *DEAR GOD IN HEAVEN.
> *


AKJlhkjldshfkjlhdskfjlhdsafhkjsd







if I would have left my DRK there yesterday, I would have made almost 60%...............


----------



## JMattes

Its increase 3 times its worth in 3 days..... geez what are these guys pushing? Drugs?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Thank you DRK! You've erased a week and a half of poor trades in one day.

Some fat whales were hoping it would fall to 100k. Some fat whale(s) had a 300 BTC wall sitting there waiting to buy. I lost track of the 10 and 20 BTC sell orders being thrown under each other on the way down.

I'm glad I didn't see that wall until after I was done swinging around like Tarzan, I probably would have chickened out of re-entering twice.









The only downside of today is I sold almost all my NAUT right before the MP announcement to catch it lower. I didn't catch lower because I went do yardwork and MP had other ideas. Oh well, it was still profit. I hope his stabilization fund is fat now, he will need it playing with MP whales.

I'm so happy right now. Between some PIG losses, a stupid panic sell in the middle of the night on another coin, and having my sells missed/barely filled on BC several times by a hair on every single pump, I was looking at terrible losses. I'm back to where I was even though I just ate terrible losses selling BC to a buy order because I was tired of being jumped for half an hour.

Crypto is gonna make







at this rate. lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Thank you DRK! You've erased a week and a half of poor trades in one day.
> 
> Crypto is gonna make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this rate. lol


Oh dude, this has been a great few days.

Between the huge DRK jump today and massive CAIx pump yesterday. We all cleaned up insanely well this week.









I didn't get it on DRK, but I sure as heck rode that CAIx train till the wheels fell off.


----------



## theyoungone10

Ughhh I was playing the bounces on dark and then it dropped to .012. Id be looking at a 25% loss if I sold now. Should bounce back to .016? Hopefully?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I am stuck at work so I have to let it ride out for the day no matter what. I respect any advice giving. Thanks.
> 
> I do have a question though maybe you can help me with my logic. At current price of Cure (I know it is falling fast from the looks) I am making about $30 per day with Cure and $10-$15 a day from Prime (that depends if I hit my 3rd block). What else is out there that I can get an easy return for the short amount of time?
> 
> I did a bunch of speculating mining with the 750ti already. DRK diff jumped so much over night it isn't worth the hashes. I went to bed avg 4 DRK a day. Woke up avg just under 1 DRK a day. My outlook is whatever I mine for the month I am hoping it will be ready to sell in about a month or two. Unless I can find a new one like CURE that is ready to go.
> 
> So if they were your 10 750ti's where would you point them?


If it was me, I'd make a tough call between keeping them on CURE (despite inefficiencies), mining Prime, or x11 pool. Might also consider BC, since it is as low as it has been in over a month. IMO, CURE is undervalued, but you need to decide if you want more of a guaranteed income using your hash power, or pointing it at a potentially lucrative speculative play.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What is going on with dark coin! its making LTC look bad


DRK is making LTC look bad because it is in the process of taking it down. There is almost 7000 BTC/24 hour volume on MP alone, breaking the previous high mark set by BC. Almost all serious alts are down double digits. The market is making the decision that the actual new technical features that DRK developed is preferable to LTC's longstanding position as a store of value alternative to BTC. It doesn't like look being different, just for the sake of being different, is going to work for LTC anymore. The only thing it really brought to the table was ASIC resistance, and now that that is gone, and a clearly better alternative has emerged, what is left?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> Ughhh I was playing the bounces on dark and then it dropped to .012. Id be looking at a 25% loss if I sold now. Should bounce back to .016? Hopefully?


It was 0.0012 not too long ago...be extremely careful.

You should go into a trade planning where to stop loss, and where to take profit.

It seems like you bought on impulse, bad idea.
Good luck, but don't get too greedy.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh dude, this has been a great few days.
> 
> Between the huge DRK jump today and massive CAIx pump yesterday. We all cleaned up insanely well this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get it on DRK, but I sure as heck rode that CAIx train till the wheels fell off.


I almost didn't get on... Then I saw yet another BC pump fall into DRK, so I just decided to follow the >100 BTCs. Tackled a buy order, took my loss, and moved on in with everything I could muster on MP.

Yeah, I was reading about your CAIx escapades. If I was gonna eat my loss on BC, I wanted it to be for something with more promise long term in case I got caught bagholding so I passed on it. I'm glad I was patient as it paid off in the end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> Ughhh I was playing the bounces on dark and then it dropped to .012. Id be looking at a 25% loss if I sold now. Should bounce back to .016? Hopefully?


I'd hold now. The volatility is dropping back down it seems. The time to make some easy swings was after the big fall. Nine times out of ten, there are a couple solid bounces. Your swings will have more risk now if you get greedy and try to recover on them. The coin will hit that mark again, probably sooner than later. Don't panic sell yourself into a worse situation.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Updated the op with a Curecoin folding guide.

Happy folding guys









Remember, hold your coins, this is gonna be big!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Updated the op with a Curecoin folding guide.
> 
> Happy folding guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, hold your coins, this is gonna be big!


Do i want the folding pool or the mining pool? Mining right?

Also can i just use it with cgminer?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Updated the op with a Curecoin folding guide.
> 
> Happy folding guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, hold your coins, this is gonna be big!
> 
> 
> 
> Do i want the folding pool or the mining pool? Mining right?
> 
> Also can i just use it with cgminer?
Click to expand...

No, you want to be folding if you have a GPU/CPU. My understand is the mining is done by the SHA-256 ASICs since the coin is PoW or PoS or something.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> DRK is making LTC look bad because it is in the process of taking it down. There is almost 7000 BTC/24 hour volume on MP alone, breaking the previous high mark set by BC. Almost all serious alts are down double digits. The market is making the decision that the actual new technical features that DRK developed is preferable to LTC's longstanding position as a store of value alternative to BTC. It doesn't like look being different, just for the sake of being different, is going to work for LTC anymore. The only thing it really brought to the table was ASIC resistance, and now that that is gone, and a clearly better alternative has emerged, what is left?


Hmm, interesting insight. Is there any reason not to move away from LTC then? LTC still seems to be totally tied to BTC by %, so is it worthwhile to just dump LTC into BTC then? Seems like scrypt based coins are running out of steam in favor of new more enticing coins with nice features.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Updated the op with a Curecoin folding guide.
> 
> Happy folding guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, hold your coins, this is gonna be big!


your awesome! cant wait to see where this goes i been getting less and less cure everyday! gonna be worth more then BTC soon! To the moon!


----------



## ccRicers

Hope the holding pays off, Cure's value dropped by 40% at Bittrex today :< but I trust your word Ivanlabrie.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Updated the op with a Curecoin folding guide.
> 
> Happy folding guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, hold your coins, this is gonna be big!


could you link the guide please?


----------



## DizZz

Heavily invested in Cure. I definitely think the future is promising


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> could you link the guide please?


Sure:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Hope the holding pays off, Cure's value dropped by 40% at Bittrex today :< but I trust your word Ivanlabrie.


Small time exchanges mean nothing...wait for mintpal or something better.
Barely any people know about Curecoin, it's a matter of time.

Same with vertcoin, momentum's pretty strong. I'm waiting for an entry point, have a small bag atm but wanna get some more before it gets pumped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> your awesome! cant wait to see where this goes i been getting less and less cure everyday! gonna be worth more then BTC soon! To the moon!










We gotta do our part, your thread helps, I shared it via FB, google+, shared Curecoin's FB page and posted at the btctalk thread, as well as hang out at the irc from time to time to know more about it.
I rented some sha256 power today to mine some coins, got 10 coins in a while not bad at all.
BTC asic owners rejoice, they might get roi








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Heavily invested in Cure. I definitely think the future is promising


Indeed!


----------



## thrgk

Where can I buy some curecoin

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

bittrex.com is cheaper atm...compare price to c-cex.com, and decide for yourself.

I'm holding mine, and renting sha256 hardware to mine more whilst also folding on my rigs.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, interesting insight. Is there any reason not to move away from LTC then? LTC still seems to be totally tied to BTC by %, so is it worthwhile to just dump LTC into BTC then? Seems like scrypt based coins are running out of steam in favor of new more enticing coins with nice features.


LTC is an established player, no doubt about that, but the coin releases the past few months make the original Scrypt stalwarts seem antiquated. The big question over Scrypt ASIC's was whether they would make Scrypt heavyweights like LTC and DOGE follow a BTC upward trajectory, or if they would simply flood the market with more coins than liquidity could support, and would be abandoned for newer developments. Scrypt ASIC's won't be exponentially more efficient than GPU's for some time, so GPU's will stay relevant longer than they did with SHA-256 What is interesting is that Scrypt is still right up there in profitability. I think that DRK's rise is evidence that the market wants more technical substance than LTC can currently offer. After all, it's main cachet was that it was a safe haven for GPU miners to flee to after BTC was dominated by ASICs. That calling card is worn out now. If you had a choice between putting substantial capital into BTC, LTC, or DRK, which would one choose? I think for most, LTC is probably slipping to the third option.


----------



## Deaf Jam

MP is teasing me.

I transferred my reserve NAUT from my wallet to them. Of course it stays at 2/10 confirmations until the dump happens. Last time I checked it was at 2/10 - literally a two or three minutes later the little window cheerily tells me my coins have went through - of course the dump already was under way. lol Oh well. Time to wait for the next insane NAUT pump.

If you missed it, it was impressive. The buy depth had zero green for most of the pump - that little bot just kept buying and selling until it couldn't go anymore.


----------



## NewbieFluff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Your best bet is yacoin. you can make 0.0015 btc per day roughly.
> 
> try yac.coinmine.pl
> I'd suggest x11 multi pool with the 750s (trademybit) and curecoin on AMD
> 48-72hs


Hey, thanks for the tip







. Will try it once my rig is all set up in my hostel. Would you mind if I PM you if I need some technical help while getting started?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just ask here, some other people can answer in case I'm AFK.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> "Don't buy DRK right now, it's going to crash."
> 
> *Price rockets up.*
> 
> "Okay, now SERIOUSLY don't buy DRK because it's going to crash."
> 
> *Price rockets up.*
> 
> "Alright, there's no possible way it's can't crash now. You'd have to be an idiot to buy in."
> *
> Price doubles.*


darn, and i can't resist and bought at 0.0150, seen so many waves up, and bam!!! it goes down to 0.0130, straight away when i bought....
why i'm so not lucky


----------



## Eggy88

How long will it take to get a correct number when folding for Curecoin. Followed the guide but non of the gpu's load up. in Gpu-z they are stuck on 0% and on 3x 7970 the FAHcontrol program and the browser client shows ~ 5000PPD


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> How long will it take to get a correct number when folding for Curecoin. Followed the guide but non of the gpu's load up. in Gpu-z they are stuck on 0% and on 3x 7970 the FAHcontrol program and the browser client shows ~ 5000PPD


The [email protected] Client will not be accurate for about 3 hrs. It take a little while for things to spin up as well. On the site it can take up to 72 hrs for stats to be correct, but this is being worked on by the devs. The process is long. Basically you must first complete a WU, submit it, stanford must check and post the points, then the pool must pick up the stats and calculate payouts. A cleaner process is in the works I believe but don't worry, you will be paid out


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> The [email protected] Client will not be accurate for about 3 hrs. It take a little while for things to spin up as well. On the site it can take up to 72 hrs for stats to be correct, but this is being worked on by the devs. The process is long. Basically you must first complete a WU, submit it, stanford must check and post the points, then the pool must pick up the stats and calculate payouts. A cleaner process is in the works I believe but don't worry, you will be paid out


Ok, will give it a few hours to see.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Just ask here, some other people can answer in case I'm AFK.


Shouldn't we use the folding mining pool? With the folding pool we would not get coins correct ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster_is_better

Now if only CureCoin supported folding for other teams, while still accumulating the coin. Would be great to fold for OCN still and gain CureCoins... maybe they will implement that feature?


----------



## ivanlabrie

That would rock indeed...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That would rock indeed...


Would OCN allow it? They don't want association with mining groups, but folding for OCN and getting Curecoins would be somewhere of a gray area.


----------



## thrgk

Whsts happening with BC? Should I bail? Did bad news come out or just whales selling


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Whsts happening with BC? Should I bail? Did bad news come out or just whales selling


They are bleeding out the weak hands. The Top 100 wallets are growing as a whole. I have a spreadsheet that I use to compare values from now to before the big pump, many of the top 50 wallets hold >50 -100k more coins at a given ranking than previously. The top 100 own around 60% of all coins now, up from 50% or so before the crash.

I'm about to get back in with some coins - I'm just debating on where to reenter. I really think the whales are pushing the market down to prepare for a big pump, or set of pumps - they are just waiting on the news in order to do so. I wouldn't be shocked if they throw a bear trap in there as well around the 30-40k range.


----------



## JMattes

What up with this naut coin!? Out of no where!
All my coins are in bc.. hope your right


----------



## barkinos98

I just hope that is right man... lol
could do with a nice pump


----------



## ivanlabrie

If I'm not mistaken most whales would have accumulated coins when prices were super low...sold off at the top of the pump and bought back low again.

They may have profits to take a lot lower than current price me thinks...

Holding curecoin like a baws, lol


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What up with this naut coin!? Out of no where!
> All my coins are in bc.. hope your right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I just hope that is right man... lol
> could do with a nice pump


I hope I'm right as well. I have a reserve fund set aside for that purpose. I'm just waiting to reinvest. If it never happens, I've wasted time on that capital.


----------



## frickfrock999

And so, the BC downtrend continues.

From 20K yesterday, to 16K today.

This is getting hard to watch.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Whales having fun...

The real fun is in DRK, and soon Curecoin if you aks me.

Some really easy 20% swings going on at mintpal, or even poloniex if you prefer to use stop and limit orders.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Whales having fun...
> 
> The real fun is in DRK, and soon Curecoin if you aks me.
> 
> Some really easy 20% swings going on at mintpal, or even poloniex if you prefer to use stop and limit orders.


Something tells me China will dump on DRK tonight, but we'll see.


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## ccRicers

I'm not too focused on the pumps and bubbles of today, just holding on to the DRK waiting on the next jump and beyond, and found it somewhat profitable today to triple merge mine VTC, MON and PLX using cloud rigs.


----------



## ivanlabrie

merge works well, mon is gonna go higher probably, and vert won't go below 0.002 me thinks.

I prefer folding and getting paid but on my linux rigs I mine vtc+mon+plx to diversifty.

At home curecoin


----------



## DizZz

Holding my CureCoin. Racked up 1k so far


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Holding my CureCoin. Racked up 1k so far


What is your username? I thought the highest someone was being paid out currently was like 380 or so? 1k would be like 25m PPD


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Holding my CureCoin. Racked up 1k so far


1k!?

Wow!!!

Strong hands this guy









Props, this coin's worth at least 1 cent...should be worth more than LTC imho.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Would OCN allow it? They don't want association with mining groups, but folding for OCN and getting Curecoins would be somewhere of a gray area.


Talk about no association, OCN wouldn't even let me update my Folding team status as I've always folded for EVGA, something that's non-OCN, lol....


----------



## Roulette Run

When trying to setup for CureCoin folding, is my passkey address my payment address that I put into the pool setup, or is there a wallet I need to download that I'm not seeing?

***Edit*** I found it on the BTCTalk thread.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> What is your username? I thought the highest someone was being paid out currently was like 380 or so? 1k would be like 25m PPD


My mistake I was exhausted and clearly not paying attention when I typed that. I'm up to 1k total


----------



## error-id10t

So with the curecoin, these guys are asleep so I'm wondering if anyone here knows a fix / work-around to my problem? Do I even need this or can I use something else.. etc. I have no idea.

http://www.curecoin.us/index.php?topic=9.msg4555#new


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So with the curecoin, these guys are asleep so I'm wondering if anyone here knows a fix / work-around to my problem? Do I even need this or can I use something else.. etc. I have no idea.
> 
> http://www.curecoin.us/index.php?topic=9.msg4555#new


Your 10 WU bonus is tied to your key, not your name so you can change your name to whatever you like as long as you still use the passkey that you completed 10 WUs with


----------



## error-id10t

!! 10% left, paused and changed it over and seems to be running ok. Thanks a lot, I always though they're all tied together.


----------



## Roulette Run

Something I have found if you use the 



 to setup your CureCoin mining, it omits a step that is found on the official CureCoin Forum thread and it says this step increases your folding speed by a factor of 2x - 10x, making the change is very simple:

"Once the program is installed, you will have a short-cut on your desktop, which starts the Folding At Home program. We need to make a slight change before we launch it. Right-click on the desktop icon, and click on 'Properties'. The Properties window will come up. We need to change the launch arguments to include:

--client-type=advanced

This allows the client to use the bleeding-edge core_17 core, which is significantly (by a factor of 2x to 10x) faster than the core13-16 mixes, as well as being the core used for all benchmarks above.



Confirming You Are Running Core_17:
To make sure that your GPUs are using Core_17, take a look at:



and make sure that you are clicked on the job(s) that are running on GPUs. The ones on CPUs will say something along the line of "Core: 0xa3". 0x## means a GPU-type Job."


----------



## error-id10t

Advanced flag doesn't guarantee Core 17 units.. though like you said, that's what you'd want. Beta pretty much guarantees it, though you may run into problems (such as them releasing a unit which appears all fine but once it's submitted you only get base credit etc).

edit: like what just happened to me, got 10K should've been 44K. I'll try this one, should give 75K but if it gives base of 13K again then I'll stop.


----------



## Roulette Run

Has anybody read anything about any Stanford plans to actively promote and market CureCoin the currency itself? I understand that they're interested in the folding aspect of it, but I haven't really read anything about promoting the currency as an entity to itself and I'm wondering if that is going to be left up to the community or what is going on there?


----------



## frickfrock999

Alright, looks like it finally happened.

DRK has been corrected.










But man, that was the craziest week I've ever seen in Crypto. I never thought I'd see something nuttier than Blackcoin's explosion.









How'd everybody clean up?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I was in shares and other coins, so yeah, missed the fun.

I'm looking forward to a big vtc pump, I think it might come soon.


----------



## DizZz

Just cranking out these Curecoins and holding BTC.


----------



## frickfrock999

We've had a bunch of pumps today.

*DECENT* pumps I might add!

XLB, CINNI, and CAIx all within the past 2 hours.

And the weekend's just getting started!


----------



## ledzepp3

Bad news... I've lost my summer job which was my ticket to getting the car I've lusted over since 2006.

The only solution as of now is to mine, as I am having back surgery on May 27th. How much could I expect to make a month with dual 290X's? Mining whichever coin is most profitable.

-Zepp


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone tried using 19V on Gridseeds?

My pico PSU died and now I'm left with some useless 19V laptop PSUs.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Bad news... I've lost my summer job which was my ticket to getting the car I've lusted over since 2006.
> 
> The only solution as of now is to mine, as I am having back surgery on May 27th. How much could I expect to make a month with dual 290X's? Mining whichever coin is most profitable.
> 
> -Zepp


Fold for the curecoin team and get paid in curecoins...you can make 6 curecoins per day roughly, and you can try cpu folding for some extra $.
I'd say 0.018-0.02btc per day, at 450 a pop...not too shabby.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anyone tried using 19V on Gridseeds?
> 
> My pico PSU died and now I'm left with some useless 19V laptop PSUs.


Sounds like a terrible idea...


----------



## antonio8

I have to turn off the computer to add some more cards but I am folding for Cure Coins. Is there a way I can do this with out losing the WU or interupting the system? Don't know if I pause them if it will cause a problem.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Your 10 WU bonus is tied to your key, not your name so you can change your name to whatever you like as long as you still use the passkey that you completed 10 WUs with


So I did 2 WUs yesterday, didn't change passkey. Changed the name and team - both WUs only gave me base credit. Not exactly happy at the moment, but can't be sure if FAH have changed their Beta flag so you don't get proper credit anymore or what else might have caused it. Trying an Advanced flag for now, this should bring in 30K or 4k as Base credit only.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I have to turn off the computer to add some more cards but I am folding for Cure Coins. Is there a way I can do this with out losing the WU or interupting the system? Don't know if I pause them if it will cause a problem.


I have paused & restarted my PC quite a few times.
I didn't loose any WU.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I have paused & restarted my PC quite a few times.
> I didn't loose any WU.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I second that, got my 1300W EVGA from RMA two days back, paused a 72-hr folding run, gave the GPU's a little rest, and now back at it!


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Alright, looks like it finally happened.
> 
> DRK has been corrected.
> 
> But man, that was the craziest week I've ever seen in Crypto. I never thought I'd see something nuttier than Blackcoin's explosion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd everybody clean up?


I wish I had the time this week to do more trading but with my luck I would have probably screwed myself over. Still need to learn how to read those candles better on mintpal and some other exchanges. Certain coins they seem to make sense but others they're still too hard for me to read.

I've got about .2 BTC to put into something now but I'm not confident DRK will keep going down or up since I haven't followed it much besides these last couple days.

I'm about to quit my job so maybe we could meet up for a chocolate or two sometime Frick







I live in Chicago too.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> I'm about to quit my job so maybe we could meet up for a chocolate or two sometime Frick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Chicago too.


Awwwwwwwwwwww yeah.

Chicago Crypto Chocolate Lovers Meet Up 2014.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Fold for the curecoin team and get paid in curecoins...you can make 6 curecoins per day roughly, and you can try cpu folding for some extra $.
> I'd say 0.018-0.02btc per day, at 450 a pop...not too shabby.
> Sounds like a terrible idea...


I'm guessing conversion places are out there for curecoin? I've hopped on their site and I've gotten the jist of how to do it









-Zepp


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwww yeah.
> 
> Chicago Crypto Chocolate Lovers Meet Up 2014.


Hah, yeah. I will have to look you up on the youtubes later. Do you also review other candy? I was thinking about starting a channel that only reviews the lamest candy and products on earth, but have another idea I'm thinking of at the moment.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> I wish I had the time this week to do more trading but with my luck I would have probably screwed myself over. Still need to learn how to read those candles better on mintpal and some other exchanges. Certain coins they seem to make sense but others they're still too hard for me to read.
> 
> I've got about .2 BTC to put into something now but I'm not confident DRK will keep going down or up since I haven't followed it much besides these last couple days.
> 
> I'm about to quit my job so maybe we could meet up for a chocolate or two sometime Frick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Chicago too.


I wouldn't try to guess what's going to happen, instead, try to spot an ongoing clear trend and then trade that pair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I'm guessing conversion places are out there for curecoin? I've hopped on their site and I've gotten the jist of how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


Try poloniex.com, but I wouldn't sell till it reaches at least 0.005 or maybe 0.01btc per coin.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I wouldn't try to guess what's going to happen, instead, try to spot an ongoing clear trend and then trade that pair.


Yeah I've been doing that with Doge for a while but wasn't sure what some of the others were doing. Took a risk on BC but so far so good. We'll see if it keeps going up or will crash back in an hour.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Hah, yeah. I will have to look you up on the youtubes later. Do you also review other candy? I was thinking about starting a channel that only reviews the lamest candy and products on earth, but have another idea I'm thinking of at the moment.


I pretty much review any candy on my channel.

Especially anything with hazelnuts. I love hazelnuts. :3


----------



## Ali Man

Funny how everyone mention's good new in this thread, but never the bad....

1) BTC is slacking again...

2) Cure is being dumped like someone found a cure to Cancer. I don't see why one should hold it, rather than going with the Dev's word, or just joining the dumping party.

When UVC came out, it had better support than Cure, but now look at it's price. All I'm saying is that it wont be a coincidence if we see Cure go that way..... As much as most of us like Folding for helping curing diseases, but then again, it's also mostly because we're getting something in return....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Funny how everyone mention's good new in this thread, but never the bad....
> 
> 1) BTC is slacking again...
> 
> 2) Cure is being dumped like someone found a cure to Cancer. I don't see why one should hold it, rather than going with the Dev's word, or just joining the dumping party.
> 
> When UVC came out, it had better support than Cure, but now look at it's price. All I'm saying is that it wont be a coincidence if we see Cure go that way..... As much as most of us like Folding for helping curing diseases, but then again, it's also mostly because we're getting something in return....


It's the IPO panic, it'll pass...Cure isn't the same as other alt coins. Give it time.
BTC is stable, good for alt coin trading!


----------



## daguardian

So Vert went up recently, to its highest in the last few months, not sure if it will go up again, anyone still holding this?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> So Vert went up recently, to its highest in the last few months, not sure if it will go up again, anyone still holding this?


Waiting for a confirmation of an uptrend to buy more...mining on some rigs and holding.


----------



## Alka1ine

Wow, I would have been up 35% or more if I had just bought BC and went to bed. Instead I checked it every few minutes, got nervous, and then sold when it was dipping down the first time.

I bought in again near the top but only eeked out maybe .004BTC before I changed my mind. All in all I made almost .01 BTC but could have made much more. It was good practice for me I guess. I haven't done much trading yet, just mining.


----------



## frickfrock999

Alright Gentlemen, there's two coins to watch today.

*XLB

&

VRC.
*

Volume is building and the big Anon details are imminent for Libertycoin. Vericoin buy pressure has been building for a while. Read up about them and make your decision.

It's time to play!


----------



## Rage19420

There's a certain someone here who's holding over 550k of VRC from mining. Using GPU's and Asic's. For those that are saying mining is dead, his potential windfall could be staggering. And mining is very much alive and well.


----------



## Eggy88

I'm not sure that my CureCoin folding is going like it's supposed to. i started it up 2 days ago and have been folding on 2 7970's and 1 7950. The total PPD has been in the 270k - 320k range for some time.

I checked in on the folding yesterday, and 2 of the Progress bars was showing 99.99% and i checked in again and the same two bars are still showing 99.99%. and the PPD on 2 of the cards was showing 50-60k I after i stopped the folding, and started it over again the ppd on all cards jumped up to 110-120k and the progress bars went down to 0% again.

It does not look like the 2 cards are given new WU's after they are finished and after 2 days the Stanford stats are only reporting 13 finished WU's: http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Eggy88


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I'm not sure that my CureCoin folding is going like it's supposed to. i started it up 2 days ago and have been folding on 2 7970's and 1 7950. The total PPD has been in the 270k - 320k range for some time.
> 
> I checked in on the folding yesterday, and 2 of the Progress bars was showing 99.99% and i checked in again and the same two bars are still showing 99.99%. and the PPD on 2 of the cards was showing 50-60k I after i stopped the folding, and started it over again the ppd on all cards jumped up to 110-120k and the progress bars went down to 0% again.
> 
> It does not look like the 2 cards are given new WU's after they are finished and after 2 days the Stanford stats are only reporting 13 finished WU's: http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Eggy88


Each work unit gives you different PPD. Also, double check that you aren't maxing a CPU or anything


----------



## frickfrock999

And *BOOM* goes the dynamite for XLB!









Hope you guys took my advice and got in earlier!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> There's a certain someone here who's holding over 550k of VRC from mining. Using GPU's and Asic's. For those that are saying mining is dead, his potential windfall could be staggering. And mining is very much alive and well.


I agree Rage. I don't understand the mining is dead. Mining is just about getting the right coin or getting the right coin and holding it until it becomes profitable.

Just my philosophy. The coins I mined in Feb and March "matured" in May so I sold for about 1.5 BTC. That will hold me over for a few months. So I am waiting to see if what I mined in May and June will "mature" in June or July. Now if something pops before then, Sync Coin, I'll sell it and take a quick profit. If it gets bigger in the future I am ok with that.

I honestly look at mining like when I was trading stock. Pick something. Mine it. Have a sell price in mind and sell it. The only thing I hate about this are the exchanges. I still don't trust them enough to have coins sitting there ready to sell. I just send them when they start approaching my price in mind.

Now don't get me wrong I have been a bag holder on some coins but overall it has been good. With my profits I just got my 11th and 12th GTX750ti yesterday. I call it reinvesting.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Each work unit gives you different PPD. Also, double check that you aren't maxing a CPU or anything


Not folding on the cpu but it is pegged @ 100%, built the rig for mining so it's just a lousy Semperon 145


----------



## barkinos98

So you guys still think investing in mining with GPUs at this point is sensible?
Even with a puny system with 4 750Ti?
(that said 4 of those cards come to roughly $500, if I were investing would getting a second 780 be more sensible or 750Ti)


----------



## thrgk

Nice BC spike, came down off its high but still nice pump!


----------



## frickfrock999

If you haven't gotten on Bittrex yet, you're missing out.

That whole place is the wild west right now. The past 48 hours have been privy to a lot of pumps.

And as of 20 minutes ago, Bankcoin is leading the charge.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Well I sold a ton of EXE a few nights ago thinking I'd be able to pick them up again in a few days. Nope. There went a BTC in profits after a month of doing almost nothing. It had to climb right after I sold...


----------



## ivanlabrie

I've been fooling around with drk...let's check those two out.
Naut was a major disappointment, I was expecting a reversal that never came lol, boring as fug.


----------



## frickfrock999

XLB just dropped sub 8K.

Buying back in.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I've been fooling around with drk...let's check those two out.
> Naut was a major disappointment, I was expecting a reversal that never came lol, boring as fug.


I'm waiting on the next DRK dump right now. Instead it went up to 150. I guess I shouldn't have sold at 138.

I'm expecting NAUT to pick up again come monday in the US. I meant to sell out of NAUT for the weekend, but I set my sell a bit too high and it bit me. If they are gonna want stability, they need increased value and a larger fund. That means buying on dumps and pumping. I'm hoping that is the case.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I'm waiting on the next DRK dump right now. Instead it went up to 150. I guess I shouldn't have sold at 138.
> 
> I'm expecting NAUT to pick up again come monday in the US. I meant to sell out of NAUT for the weekend, but I set my sell a bit too high and it bit me. If they are gonna want stability, they need increased value and a larger fund. That means buying on dumps and pumping. I'm hoping that is the case.


I knew it was going to pullback a bit but didn't think it might get to 15 again...sold at 13.

I wanted to go out and relax, so I just sold to take a decent profit and stay in BTC.
Might do some more trading later today, been a busy day









Curecoin took a dump after the IPO coins got released, but it's still holding on. I'm holding on to mine anyway...it's surprising that so many people are holding it, price should be near IPO price already if people were to dump all their stash, but that's simply not the case. Very little trade volume everywhere


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I lost $300 last night and made it all back


----------



## ivanlabrie

LEL

I bought 300 worth of drk and made 3%...zzz


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks for all the info guys, it helped a lot.

Now I can consider day trading for the summer instead of working minimum wage.


----------



## frickfrock999

SYNC is making moves. Throwing my hat into the ring when the price drops.

They're reaching *INSANE* hashes right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I was about to mine some but said meh...I'll try trading with it if it gets crazy


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> SYNC is making moves. Throwing my hat into the ring when the price drops.
> 
> They're reaching *INSANE* hashes right now.


I mentioned this this morning on the cuda thread to get in, mining, while you could.

It listed at BitTrex lat last night at 6 BTC per 1 Sync. Of course the price dropped to what it is now.

Only like 3 days left to mine. I have been mining and selling all along. Doing really good profit wise, for myself at least. Getting ready to make my 3rd sell of the day. Mine overnight and sell again in the morning.

*EDIT:* to all you miners and day traders. PAY ATTENTION. If you are using BitTrex make sure you are on the correct coin. SYNC is correct Syn is not correct. That could easily confuse you if you are not paying attention to what coin you are on.


----------



## note235

bought some
hope you guys are right haha


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> And *BOOM* goes the dynamite for XLB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys took my advice and got in earlier!


I bought around 8000 but for some reason my sell at 8888 didn't go through even though it reached up to around 91000. Oh well, I'll hold it a bit, maybe buy a bit more sub 8k.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> And *BOOM* goes the dynamite for XLB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys took my advice and got in earlier!


Truly appreciate your tips


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> Truly appreciate your tips


Haha, I try good sir.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

XLB is at 75, worth it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nah...look for clear up trends, I don't see no trend there.
Also, you want a lot of volume. Try drk, but only if you spot a clear trend or pullback.

Just nailed 3 good drk trades at mintpal, made 29usd, I'd say a 12:1 reward/risk ratio with my methodology









* http://www.investopedia.com/articles/stocks/11/calculating-risk-reward.asp


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> XLB is at 75, worth it?


I bought anything under 8K. Was selling it throughout the day at around 8800 and buying back in below 8K. Wave riding.

It's going to be a busy week for XLB in the coming days.


----------



## DizZz

LocalBitcoins will be back online in 2-4 hours


----------



## ivanlabrie

I like riding waves, easier when trends are clear and volume is intense...easy money.

If I can keep making trades like this every day I'll make an extra 160% over my salary lol


----------



## DizZz

http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoins-falling-volume-herald-bull-run/


----------



## frickfrock999

Dirt cheap XLB right now.

Ideal for those who want to accumulate before the Anon news.


----------



## Faster_is_better

These poor ASUS DC2 280x, they cannot survive while running vertically, the fans just spit out the oil and they dry and seize up. One of them has finally seized up, at least 1 or more of the others have terrible fan rattling and noises so they could go any time as well.

I don't think they would have a problem if they were run in a typical configuration with fans facing down though. Hmmm, now do I test ASUS RMA or fix myself...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Dirt cheap XLB right now.
> 
> Ideal for those who want to accumulate before the Anon news.


What time is the news being released Frick ? Any eta or just said today . Hate buying on news lol I did flt and there news sucked

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What time is the news being released Frick ? Any eta or just said today . Hate buying on news lol I did flt and there news sucked
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It's apparently going to be released early this week, regarding their anonymous transaction system. Plus, future feature implementation and multi pool support.

Not to mention, well known pumper Iconic just got on board as a dev. The tasty price bump we got yesterday showed that. A bunch of us got in on that action.


----------



## thrgk

Guess I'll go in







any good price to sell at ? How high did it get last time. Wasn't able to watch it last time or I would of bought

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Guess I'll go in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any good price to sell at ? How high did it get last time. Wasn't able to watch it last time or I would of bought
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Not sure of the sell price just yet. Predicting that is very difficult given the new age of the coin.

We bought in at sub 8K.

But hey, research it if you have any doubts. See what you think of it's potential and then make your decision.


----------



## thrgk

Yea I'll take a look. I bought some hopefully it will go up. I believe your tips Frick . Your way better at analyzing then me

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

XLB is at 7k









If the pump goes through I'll not trade for a week


----------



## frickfrock999

Interesting observation...

2 weeks ago, after Iconic called out the Blackcoin devs for being corrupt and stealing from us, he totally left the BC community.

At which point, he stopped doing promotion and PR for them.










Ever since then, BC's price has been declining more and more.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Interesting observation...
> 
> 2 weeks ago, after Iconic called out the Blackcoin devs for being corrupt and stealing from us, he totally left the BC community.
> 
> At which point, he stopped doing promotion and PR for them.
> 
> Ever since then, BC's price has been declining more and more.












Same dev as XLB? What do you say Fred, dump or hold?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Anyone got in on the MRO pump on Polo? My only regret was that I didn't have enough MRO at the start. It was a nice 3x gain on what I had though.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Interesting observation...
> 
> 2 weeks ago, after Iconic called out the Blackcoin devs for being corrupt and stealing from us, he totally left the BC community.
> 
> At which point, he stopped doing promotion and PR for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since then, BC's price has been declining more and more.


This is a slippery slope; correlation is not causation. IE was tremendous for the BC community, but he quickly degraded into a loose cannon, and a destructive one at that. In the end, he only cared about controlling the coin. He literally believes that he was solely responsible for BC's rapid ascent. In many ways he believed that he WAS the coin. As everyone involved in the situation knows, IE made baseless claim after baseless claim, and provided no proof to back up his assertions. I think for most, such activity invalidated everything about him.


----------



## frickfrock999

Maybe. But it's interesting to note all that happened after he left.

Especially with the bombshell of information he dropped.

However true or untrue it is.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Maybe. But it's interesting to note all that happened after he left.
> 
> Especially with the bombshell of information he dropped.
> 
> However true or untrue it is.


Does this mean bad news for XLB? Thought one of the BC dev went to XLB

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> This is a slippery slope; correlation is not causation. IE was tremendous for the BC community, but he quickly degraded into a loose cannon, and a destructive one at that. In the end, he only cared about controlling the coin. He literally believes that he was solely responsible for BC's rapid ascent. In many ways he believed that he WAS the coin. As everyone involved in the situation knows, IE made baseless claim after baseless claim, and provided no proof to back up his assertions. I think for most, such activity invalidated everything about him.


I don't know how I feel about his situation.

He finally caved and posted some screen shots of the messages between he and mr_random on bitcointalk.

PM Screenshot 1: http://i.imgur.com/MUNXBWX.png
PM Screenshot 2: http://i.imgur.com/nQde4Uc.png
PM Screenshot 3: http://i.imgur.com/qVxDpAD.png
PM Screenshot 4: http://i.imgur.com/Dl8WfaE.png
PM Screenshot 5: http://i.imgur.com/fA3o469.png
PM Screenshot 6: http://i.imgur.com/Vi33XiI.png

Post #2940 @ https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=600322.2920

To me, this sheds some light on the untrustworthy-ness of some of those that are trying to call out IC


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Does this mean bad news for XLB? Thought one of the BC dev went to XLB
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Iconic went to XLB. But that's a good thing for us, at least in the short term.

People might call him crazy, but the man got results and rose BC's price/exposure like no one else.

He's a very valuable asset.


----------



## thrgk

I hope so far xlb is down from where I bought few hours ago. Everything I touch drops

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I hope so far xlb is down from where I bought few hours ago. Everything I touch drops
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Buy some intel CPUs, maybe they will drop in price too.

I kid I kid, I'm at a loss too


----------



## frickfrock999

That's common. The coin was literally JUST introduced to Mintpal.

Plus, whales are playing whale games. Take a look at the ridiculous volume going through it over the past 24 hours.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I hope so far xlb is down from where I bought few hours ago. Everything I touch drops
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


That's okay! I bought mine at 8300 on Sunday. Then I went to buy some more at 6800...instead I had a brain fart and SOLD everything at 6800......

I repurchased everything after my loss at 6800. Just going to sit on that for now. If you want, set a sell order of half of your coins at 8,000 or 9,000. If it hits that high then drops, at least you would've made a little profit and you can buy back in low. If it hits that price and keeps going up, at least you have half of your coins left to keep playing with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Buy some intel CPUs, maybe they will drop in price too.
> 
> I kid I kid, I'm at a loss too


hahah that's great


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, what do you suggest the realistic price for XLB is right now?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> That's okay! I bought mine at 8300 on Sunday. Then I went to buy some more at 6800...instead I had a brain fart and SOLD everything at 6800......


I was wondering who dumped dozens of BTC worth of XLB...

I'm watching you


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> XLB is at 7k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pump goes through I'll not trade for a week


Watch, I'm gonna be one of those guys that misses the peak of the pump to sell. So I'll need to place a sell in advance. I'm gonna buy XLB at sub 8k now. Any ideas of a good sell price?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, what do you suggest the realistic price for XLB is right now?


It's stayed fairly stable for the most part. Usually around 7000-7500 on average. I might sell if it hits 9K, depending on the volume.

If you're getting freaked out, you can always sell now. But I'm waiting till tonight before I make any decisions.

Just drink a beer and lay back man. Don't get too caught up.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Buy some intel CPUs, maybe they will drop in price too.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dev as XLB? What do you say Fred, dump or hold?


Guys, I've said this many times...you'll lose money if you don't know how to decide these things yourselves.
Everything can change in 1 minute, or over 15 minutes, or an hour. Trade on trending markets, and with a LOT of volume.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Anyone got in on the MRO pump on Polo? My only regret was that I didn't have enough MRO at the start. It was a nice 3x gain on what I had though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, what do you suggest the realistic price for XLB is right now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Watch, I'm gonna be one of those guys that misses the peak of the pump to sell. So I'll need to place a sell in advance. I'm gonna buy XLB at sub 8k now. Any ideas of a good sell price?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*


The only alt coin I'd trade right now is darkcoin, and I'm waiting for a clear uptrend in the works.
Side trading markets are no good, downtrends are only good for shorting which you can't do with alt coins...catching a falling knife is a dangerous endeavor, remember that.
News are irrelevant, price action is all, trust me. I know nothing about masternodes, or the BC dev or whatever but I can make good and safe trades with technical analysis alone in a stable btc market with clear signs of an uptrend.

I stand to lose 2 bucks, and make 25 in profits per trade roughly. (currently trading with 0.6666btc heh, small fish)

I can rinse and repeat and apply this methodology on a daily basis pretty much, with very little risk, but for that to work you need the following:

-Clear understanding and knowledge of price action, candlestick patterns, and some basic indicators (check out SAR, MACD and StochRSI at bitcoinwisdom)
-Confirmation of the patterns with big volume trades / Massive 24hs trade volume
-A en entry and exit, planned ahead of the trade, and a cut loss scenario.
-Calculate risk/reward ratio, divide total possible profits vs total possible losses. I only go for it if reward is at least 4x the loss, personally. (talking cryptos)
-Discipline and lots of practice and reading...you need to get the feel of it, and find your own methods that work, but these are good guidelines.

I'll refrain from posting anymore about these topics, don't want everyone to get 100% of the trades right lol (jk jk, not you guys, but anyone can see this thread)


----------



## dealio

yellowcoin just made it to mintpal... my _dumposit_ needs to HURRY


----------



## dealio

80 BTC volume since my last post....









sold a little bit @ 23-24k, not sure if i should rebuy. trading sucks


----------



## ivanlabrie

If not sure, don't do it.









Look for coins with big volumes for active day trading, otherwise just dump or hold some if you don't have much to lose, but that's more like winning the lotto.

Please, re read my post, it took me a while to type all that stuff mate.


----------



## note235

so about to buy some geforce 750ti
I heard that cudaminer is easier than sg or cgminer
have I heard right?


----------



## dealio

this is beyond ridiculous.. doje coin tried to launch today,yes DOJE









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev*
> I'm gonna do a relaunch. The code is based on Blackcoin and Blackcoin as we all know is utter [crap] codewise :/


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=615668.0;all


----------



## ccRicers

80 billions in 10 days. I will cloud mine this for the lulz.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You mine curecoin and donate your power costs to the folding cause


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I just got a $450 electric bill, that's a lot of donating.


I took your advice and I've been folding CureCoin for about 48hrs. now and it appears (based on today's prices) I'm making about a 50% return on my folding power usage. It appears that folding has a power usage similar to x11 mining. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> so about to buy some geforce 750ti
> I heard that cudaminer is easier than sg or cgminer
> have I heard right?


cgminer and variations like vertminer (with r9 290x) tends to crash the video driver if I look at the computer the wrong way.

the latest cudaminer detects optimum settings on its own, never crashes the video drivers, and in general I spend a lot less time configuring my Nvidia cards. The only problem (with GTX 760s) is performance is not the best.

I don't know if the person (that told you cudaminer is easier than cgminer) is correct, however I do tend to agree with them.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> cgminer and variations like vertminer (with r9 290x) tends to crash the video driver if I look at the computer the wrong way.


On my R9 270x cards, I get a significantly higher hash rate if I do crash the video drivers mining scrypt with the Kalroth miner, so I learned how to intentionally crash them to get the higher hash rate.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> On my R9 270x cards, I get a significantly higher hash rate if I do crash the video drivers mining scrypt with the Kalroth miner, so I learned how to intentionally crash them to get the higher hash rate.


That's really odd...compare the WU numbers after doing that, hash isn't everything.

Remember to vote for curecoin here guys: https://www.mintpal.com/voting


----------



## frickfrock999

Holy crap, the XLB thread just turned into a mad house.

People are going crazy saying that they're being censored and silenced. Supposedly legitimate posts are getting deleted left and right. It's creating a rift in the community.

I literally refreshed the page and lost a dozen+ posts from before.










The heck are the devs thinking? They're creating unnecessary community unrest and uncertainty. Jesus Christ, they're undoing the days of positive press/community spirit from before.

They're deleting actual criticisms of the coin, not just user info like they said they would..


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Holy crap, the XLB thread just turned into a mad house.
> 
> People are going crazy saying that they're being censored and silenced. Supposedly legitimate posts are getting deleted left and right. It's creating a rift in the community.
> 
> I literally refreshed the page and lost a dozen+ posts from before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heck are the devs thinking? They're creating unnecessary community unrest and uncertainty. Jesus Christ, they're undoing the days of positive press/community spirit from before.
> 
> They're deleting actual criticisms of the coin, not just user info like they said they would..


All I know is it's probably too far down for me to pull it now. Looks like I'll be sittin pretty at 7300 for a bit. Good thing I didn't dump a ton into it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> All I know is it's probably too far down for me to pull it now. Looks like I'll be sittin pretty at 7300 for a bit. Good thing I didn't dump a ton into it.


I'm not that worried about the price, that'll be fine. Assuming this new turn of events doesn't get worse.

But they're compromising the community's trust by doing this, and especially doing it so brazenly.

You can't cover up fair and valid criticisms like that. You just *CAN'T* if you want to be successful.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Maybe they want to buy in low?









...Meanwhile the curecoin IPO holders got all their coins, and guess what? Price didn't even budge.

That's excellent news!!!


----------



## Alka1ine

Think it will dip all the way down to 3000? Now that would be some win right there, unless they somehow manage to kill the coin just by arguing in forums.

Liberty is supposed to mean freedom, yet it's the thread censoring everybody...lel


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Think it will dip all the way down to 3000? Now that would be some win right there, unless they somehow manage to kill the coin just by arguing in forums.
> 
> Liberty is supposed to mean freedom, yet it's the thread censoring everybody...lel


Mmmm, doubtful. There's something coming in the next 24 hours, so it's entirely possible this is a controlled manipulation instead of loss of trust.

I mean, we playing Iconic here. The man plays high risk, no doubt about that.









Tomorrow is going to either be hilarious or horrifying.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> On my R9 270x cards, I get a significantly higher hash rate if I do crash the video drivers mining scrypt with the Kalroth miner, so I learned how to intentionally crash them to get the higher hash rate.


That is pretty strange. One thing I do notice after a crash is sometimes my GPU clock gets set 1080mhz (or 1040 for the 2nd card) which is its stock speeds - making it more prone to crash. I always set it to 950mhz and I wish it would just stay there.

Once the video driver dies its reboot time for me. After a crash, typically the miner won't work properly on both cards and sometimes will result in a real spectacular crash with visuals









Today the computer had no video display and would not "wake up" - and it was supposed to be mining. I tried to reboot it and every time windows loaded and the desktop appeared (I have Win 8.1 boot to desktop directly) the screen would go black/blank. I kept doing this and it happened about 6 times in a row and I thought I was having hardware failure. I don't know how I fixed it, but now its fine.

Bring on the big Maxwell. I think AMD's drivers are written in Visual Basic 6.0


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Holy crap, the XLB thread just turned into a mad house.
> 
> People are going crazy saying that they're being censored and silenced. Supposedly legitimate posts are getting deleted left and right. It's creating a rift in the community.
> 
> I literally refreshed the page and lost a dozen+ posts from before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heck are the devs thinking? They're creating unnecessary community unrest and uncertainty. Jesus Christ, they're undoing the days of positive press/community spirit from before.
> 
> They're deleting actual criticisms of the coin, not just user info like they said they would..


Hmmm.... does IE have moderator power in the XLB thread? If so, there's your answer. The guy basically goes nuclear if he perceives the slightest morsel of criticism. He used to "edit" his self moderated BC thread in the exact same way; any dissenting opinions were summarily silenced. The sublime irony of him being the lead promoter of a crytpo called Libertycoin shouldn't be lost on anyone.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Mmmm, doubtful. There's something coming in the next 24 hours, so it's entirely possible this is a controlled manipulation instead of loss of trust.
> 
> I mean, we playing Iconic here. The man plays high risk, no doubt about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is going to either be hilarious or horrifying.


It is definitely controlled manipulation. And of course I easily spotted it right after I spent my extra btc on some at 4700. It went down to 3500 literally within 3-5min after that with a bunch of sells in blocks of 400. Buy it now if you believe in it at all(and are awake).

I set up some safety sells to hopefully break even and retain the XLB I probably priced too high, I just wanted some at the top just in case it went to the moon while I slept or wasn't paying attention at work in the morning.


----------



## thrgk

Xlb took a 30% dump since I bought it Frick should I bail or still a chance it may go up?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Xlb took a 30% dump since I bought it Frick should I bail or still a chance it may go up?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I bailed at a $100 loss last night and bought some nauts instead. Damn XLB, so unpredictable.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Xlb took a 30% dump since I bought it Frick should I bail or still a chance it may go up?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I'm still holding. The volume leaped up a lot since last night and there's still features to be implemented.

Plus, it's getting added to Cryptsy today.









IE doesn't have mod control of the thread so it isn't him doing the deletions. Otherwise, he would have deleted all of Mr.Random's posts.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Damn XLB, so unpredictable.


Yeah, I've never seen something like this. The devs went nuts on their own people.

Which is funny because one of the main reasons people loved the coin was for the honest hardworking devs in the first place.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Hmmm.... does IE have moderator power in the XLB thread? If so, there's your answer. The guy basically goes nuclear if he perceives the slightest morsel of criticism. He used to "edit" his self moderated BC thread in the exact same way; any dissenting opinions were summarily silenced. The sublime irony of him being the lead promoter of a crytpo called Libertycoin shouldn't be lost on anyone.


Is it just me? But I really have to look hard at a person that gives themselves the name Iconic Expert, because it indicates a person that has an abnormally high opinion of themselves and these people tend to be so stuck on themselves that they only do what is best for themselves all day, every day. They might cloak it in the guise of doing it for the group, but when the group has a differing opinion or idea than the one individual that will not leave them running the whole show, then they turn on the group and it's never their fault, it's the group who has the problem. It's the "I'm right and everybody else is wrong" mentality. Personally, when I get to the point where I feel like I might be getting into that kind of a situation, I usually try to start examining my own thoughts and/or motives depending on the situation, because it might be me who is doing the wrong thinking (not that I ever do that (cough) lol). Ya know?


----------



## frickfrock999

10 minutes till news. Iconic is in *FULL EFFECT.*

And it looks like he's setting it back to it's previous point.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Small volume = super manipulated markets...zzz


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Small volume = super manipulated markets...zzz


Yeah not sure I would trust it. More risky than I would like.


----------



## frickfrock999

All alt markets are open to manipulation. That's why whales exist.









Price is normalized again. He did an okay pump, but it was definitely not as much as people expected.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> All alt markets are open to manipulation. That's why whales exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is normalized again. He did an okay pump, but it was definitely not as much as people expected.


Nice, somebody bought my 666 XLB for .0000666, praise be to the lord of darkness









Hopefully it can keep pumping today and sell through the rest of what I got there. I probably should have set more below 7, but I'm pretty confident it will eventually rise back up over 7 or 8 eventually.


----------



## daguardian

hey hey , Bitcoin is on the up, this is good


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Nice, somebody bought my 666 XLB for .0000666, praise be to the lord of darkness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it can keep pumping today and sell through the rest of what I got there. I probably should have set more below 7, but I'm pretty confident it will eventually rise back up over 7 or 8 eventually.


Ideally.

Really goes to show the power of news, how it can make markets rise and fall at the drop of a hat. All whales need is that one opening and they'll jump on it like clockwork.

And Iconic knows that.

Now, we see what Cryptsy brings.


----------



## Roulette Run

Don't look now, but BTC is on a nice little rise today!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Don't look now, but BTC is on a nice little rise today!


or as some might say:

"holy mother of j. hitler c. BTC is getting *PUMPED* past the moon all the way to the outer reaches of the oort cloud"


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Don't look now, but BTC is on a nice little rise today!


Just seems to have 'exploded' Actually tipped above $500 even. Wonder what's driving it.


----------



## frickfrock999

The cause was the Winklevosses announcing public approval of Bitcoin yesterday.

They've got serious juice in the investing and tech world.

http://www.valuewalk.com/2014/05/winklevoss-twins-bitcoin-vs-facebook-inc-fb/

Once that news hit, it was all up from there. It's helping drive a bunch of new investors towards it.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The cause was the Winklevosses announcing public approval of Bitcoin yesterday.
> 
> They've got serious juice in the investing and tech world.
> 
> http://www.valuewalk.com/2014/05/winklevoss-twins-bitcoin-vs-facebook-inc-fb/
> 
> Once that news hit, it was all up from there.


Yup I'm riding this one out. Hopefully we can see some good numbers again in BTC!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yup I'm riding this one out. Hopefully we can see some good numbers again in BTC!


Of course. News is king.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Of course. News is king.


Lets start a BTC news program! You already have the camera skill, just replace with sweet BTC! lol


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Xlb took a 30% dump since I bought it Frick should I bail or still a chance it may go up?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still holding. The volume leaped up a lot since last night and there's still features to be implemented.
> 
> Plus, it's getting added to Cryptsy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IE doesn't have mod control of the thread so it isn't him doing the deletions. Otherwise, he would have deleted all of Mr.Random's posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Damn XLB, so unpredictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I've never seen something like this. The devs went nuts on their own people.
> 
> Which is funny because one of the main reasons people loved the coin was for the honest hardworking devs in the first place.
Click to expand...

Just cane out of the hospital been in since 6am had some surgery on my leg donw. Any news on xlb? Did you end up selling Frick ? Was the news released or more to come

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The cause was the Winklevosses announcing public approval of Bitcoin yesterday.
> 
> They've got serious juice in the investing and tech world.
> 
> http://www.valuewalk.com/2014/05/winklevoss-twins-bitcoin-vs-facebook-inc-fb/
> 
> Once that news hit, it was all up from there. It's helping drive a bunch of new investors towards it.


Dang, you just had to go and get promoted so nobody can rep you anymore. Thanks









Glad to see some upward movement anyway.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Just cane out of the hospital been in since 6am had some surgery on my leg donw. Any news on xlb? Did you end up selling Frick ? Was the news released or more to come
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yeah, there was a 40% or so pump an hour ago.

The news was it's coming on Cryptsy today so we're just waiting for that.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Just cane out of the hospital been in since 6am had some surgery on my leg donw. Any news on xlb? Did you end up selling Frick ? Was the news released or more to come
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there was a 40% or so pump an hour ago.
> 
> The news was it's coming on Cryptsy today so we're just waiting for that.
Click to expand...

u still in it to won it ? Down to 45 now

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The cause was the Winklevosses announcing public approval of Bitcoin yesterday.
> 
> They've got serious juice in the investing and tech world.
> 
> http://www.valuewalk.com/2014/05/winklevoss-twins-bitcoin-vs-facebook-inc-fb/
> 
> Once that news hit, it was all up from there. It's helping drive a bunch of new investors towards it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, there was a 40% or so pump an hour ago.
> 
> The news was it's coming on Cryptsy today so we're just waiting for that.


I knew about the rise last night...it was primed for a breakout after consolidating in a range. Ranging markets are bound for a correction into a new trend.
If you look at charts we were on a constant downtrend and then a consolidation phase, once the breakout happened, and volume started showing up I knew it was about to blow up.
Made a 19% gain so far on btc/usd.

News is slow, charts are faster if you know where to look.










But anyway, predicting stuff more than a day away is too unreliable...I can react to a trend reversal on a 15m chart, but I won't invest into whatever coin based on news alone.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> u still in it to won it ? Down to 45 now
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Staying, at this stage there's no point in getting out so early.

It was doing perfectly fine until the Devs went "My Little Dictator" on the community. The same thing happened with Blackcoin, overzealous devs who can't handle criticism ended up silencing people who were only trying to make the community better. Hurt their price badly.

All in the name of "Keeping the peace."









On the next rise, I'm dumping this cow.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Please post new forum suggestions here.


yea same. Idk if I will even wait for it to hit 8 maybe just get even lpl.8 would be nice 10% but kinda unsure

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

It's actually sort of funny.

The team that preached freedom, liberty, and being totally open/transparent goes and does the exact opposite once they start getting big.

Good Lord.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I knew about the rise last night...it was primed for a breakout after consolidating in a range. Ranging markets are bound for a correction into a new trend.
> If you look at charts we were on a constant downtrend and then a consolidation phase, once the breakout happened, and volume started showing up I knew it was about to blow up.
> Made a 19% gain so far on btc/usd.
> 
> News is slow, charts are faster if you know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, predicting stuff more than a day away is too unreliable...I can react to a trend reversal on a 15m chart, but I won't invest into whatever coin based on news alone.


Exactly. BTC rise is thrashing the Alt markets, which is a good thing for those looking at long term opportunities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Staying, at this stage there's no point in getting out so early.
> 
> It was doing perfectly fine until the Devs went "My Little Dictator" on the community. The same thing happened with Blackcoin, overzealous devs who can't handle criticism ended up silencing people who were only trying to make the community better. Hurt their price badly.
> 
> All in the name of "Keeping the peace."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the next rise, I'm dumping this cow.


Gotta disagree with your take on BC. The devs didn't silence anyone; IE went ballistic, and the community as a whole came to a consensus that his negatives outweighed his positives. It's very unfortunate all around that a middle ground couldn't be reached, I'll give you that.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Exactly. BTC rise is thrashing the Alt markets, which is a good thing for those looking at long term opportunities.
> Gotta disagree with your take on BC. The devs didn't silence anyone; IE went ballistic, and the community as a whole came to a consensus that his negatives outweighed his positives. It's very unfortunate all around that a middle ground couldn't be reached, I'll give you that.


Oh speaking of which, did you catch that Q&A with their PR team today?

Pretty interesting what they've got planned.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/261rks/this_is_melissa_doval_vp_of_finance_max_borges/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh speaking of which, did you catch that Q&A with their PR team today?
> 
> Pretty interesting what they've got planned.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/261rks/this_is_melissa_doval_vp_of_finance_max_borges/


That is some interesting stuff, and I'm hugely interested to see where it is a year from now as I've got a little over 10k BlackCoins, I'm no whale, but if it goes big, I could end up smiling.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's actually sort of funny.
> 
> The team that preached freedom, liberty, and being totally open/transparent goes and does the exact opposite once they start getting big.
> 
> Good Lord.


Haha yea I'll be watching this thread to see if you sell. Kinda still out of it from the anastasia so little wonky I'll just follow if you sell I'll sell. Hope it wears off soon . Weird feeeeeling,

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Dang, you just had to go and get promoted so nobody can rep you anymore. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see some upward movement anyway.


I hear that. Free 11% price boost for all crypto holders, no matter what you have


----------



## antonio8

To everyone mining Sync Coin you only have 2 days (or less) left. Hope you are making some money.


----------



## frickfrock999

2 days ago, the developer of FLT said he didn't care about the price of the coin.

Today, this happened.


----------



## dmfree88

Curecoin is now over 38% of the entire network


----------



## mav2000

My 280x shows something like 600 ppd and gtx 770 shows 11.5k ppd. Both has been running for a little less than 24 hours. Is this fine??


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh speaking of which, did you catch that Q&A with their PR team today?
> 
> Pretty interesting what they've got planned.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/261rks/this_is_melissa_doval_vp_of_finance_max_borges/%5B/URL
> 
> To everyone mining Sync Coin you only have 2 days (or less) left. Hope you are making some money.


I just can't get into Sync Coin. Specs like only 1000 coins tend to make me skeptical. However, they are pulling some crazy hash rates.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Curecoin is now over 38% of the entire network


Remarkable..... I sure hope Stanford doesn't run out of WU's!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> My 280x shows something like 600 ppd and gtx 770 shows 11.5k ppd. Both has been running for a little less than 24 hours. Is this fine??


Both of those figures are very, very low. You're running both cards in one rig? Folding with AMD/NV cards in one rig _is_ doable, but very tricky to configure. Probably explains the super low PPD estimates. The 280x will get the best rates with the 14.4 beta driver, while the 770 does the best with any 327.xx driver; anything above will net only 1/3 as much PPD.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Curecoin is now over 38% of the entire network


I'm just a little short of 1% of the CureCoin total ppd, I'm hoping for 20 CureCoins tomorrow, I added a little more folding power today and I was paid 18+ coins today. It'll depend on how much total folding power was added today, it looks like it's been rising steadily every day. Those guys that are popping off 300+ coins per day, they must have some serious farms going on this coin, I had six 270x and one 280x on it yesterday for 18+ coins, so that means they would have to have more than 15x my folding power to get where they're at.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> My 280x shows something like 600 ppd and gtx 770 shows 11.5k ppd. Both has been running for a little less than 24 hours. Is this fine??


Right now, I'm getting 23,500-23,600 out of each of my GTX650Ti Boost cards and 125,600+ for my 280x, I agree, your numbers are very low. These cards are on separate machines.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Both of those figures are very, very low. You're running both cards in one rig? Folding with AMD/NV cards in one rig _is_ doable, but very tricky to configure. Probably explains the super low PPD estimates. The 280x will get the best rates with the 14.4 beta driver, while the 770 does the best with any 327.xx driver; anything above will net only 1/3 as much PPD.


Where do you find a nVidia 327.xx driver? I just checked the site and the furthest I see going back is R331.40 beta.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm just a little short of 1% of the CureCoin total ppd, I'm hoping for 20 CureCoins tomorrow, I added a little more folding power today and I was paid 18+ coins today. It'll depend on how much total folding power was added today, it looks like it's been rising steadily every day. Those guys that are popping off 300+ coins per day, they must have some serious farms going on this coin, I had six 270x and one 280x on it yesterday for 18+ coins, so that means they would have to have more than 15x my folding power to get where they're at.


I hopped on Sync for a little bit but getting ready to go back to Cure.

I really wish they would get the 750ti's optimized. I was running 12 gtx750ti's, 1 gtx670, 1 r9 280x, 1 r9 270x and 1 r9 270 and only getting like 16 cure a day at the most. Just makes me think I could do better with all those cards.

Come on [email protected] optimize the 750ti.


----------



## mav2000

Tha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Right now, I'm getting 23,500-23,600 out of each of my GTX650Ti Boost cards and 125,600+ for my 280x, I agree, your numbers are very low. These cards are on separate machines.


Thanks. The two cards are on 2 diff machines. The amd 280x is on an am2, ddr2 machine btw, if this makes any difference. Also does ppd stabilize after a while? It's just been 24 hours now


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh speaking of which, did you catch that Q&A with their PR team today?
> 
> Pretty interesting what they've got planned.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/261rks/this_is_melissa_doval_vp_of_finance_max_borges/%5B/URL
> 
> Curecoin is now over 38% of the entire network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is boss man, how do i get myself started on this?
> Could help cure diseases AND make money from it
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaydev16

Hey guys, a quick question: how much internet data will mining consume if I let my rig mine all night?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Hey guys, a quick question: how much internet data will mining consume if I let my rig mine all night?


Mining it self does not use much. It depends on a few things but it does not require more then 1-5 Kb/s so during a full day 10-50MB of data but i have seen some saying higher.

What are you guys using to store your CureCoin. Has there been released any wallet yet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Mining it self does not use much. It depends on a few things but it does not require more then 1-5 Kb/s so during a full day 10-50MB of data but i have seen some saying higher.
> 
> What are you guys using to store your CureCoin. Has there been released any wallet yet?


The wallet is linked in the OP at bitcointalk, check out www.curecoin.net for more info.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The wallet is linked in the OP at bitcointalk, check out www.curecoin.net for more info.


Thanks, found it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Awwww snap. XLB Anon update.

IRC chat logs are promising.
Quote:


> Who wants an update on anon?
> yeah!
> yes please !
> my network is libertycoin news hungry!
> Yeah, that's fine
> Ok, so we are currently fighting an issue or two with the wallet. But once we get it back up...
> it will return the alias address.
> Once we have that, we will send coins to that address.
> We can than read our wallets transactions and code the sending part
> So to sum it up, about 45% complete. Then we enter testing like madmen
> fayoling : I will send this update to original devs
> good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect.
> It is actually going pretty smoothly.


http://pastebin.com/7ENGxK6k


----------



## TheBlademaster01

For PPD numbers

GPUs

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0

CPUs

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdDJkelB2UHRBaTBQS1VuSHJaNnpzWkE&gid=4


----------



## mav2000

My 280x just stopped folding. Gives an error and just does not start folding


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> My 280x just stopped folding. Gives an error and just does not start folding


Please provide specifics... What error? What hardware? How long have you let it sit? is there and OC on the GPU? are you also folding with CPU?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, how are you running it? I can help optimize if you need it.


----------



## mav2000

280x stock, not folding on CPU as it's an am2 setup. The error says failed. If I restart, it just sits there at idle clocks and after a while says failed again.

It was running straight for like 36 hours or so before I stopped folding for some other reason and 5 mins later when I restarted this happened.

I re installed [email protected] client and updated drivers to 14.4 but no go

Went back to vert and it's working fine. So mining works


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Do you have client-type=advanced? Also, folding is really driver bound so you might need to revert to an earlier driver.


----------



## ivanlabrie

14.4 is 20% faster for folding... he needs to add the client type flag and run the 770 in a separate rig.


----------



## mav2000

The 770 is in another rig. And the issues started before the driver update


----------



## btupsx

D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> The 770 is in another rig. And the issues started before the driver update


Did you get the 770 folding output resolved? As for the 280x, if you have reinstalled client and drivers, you might try clearing your CMOS, then going into the [email protected] advanced control and deleting all of your slots. Then restart the rig, and add the slots again, if they do not show as present.


----------



## Alka1ine

Go! Go! You little son of a XLB!

Next stop moon, please.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Go! Go! You little son of a XLB!
> 
> Next stop moon, please.


Nothing is going to explode until Anon implementation.

The start of which the dev lied about and then covered up.









Are you on IRC? We're talking about when the next leap might come.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Nothing is going to explode until Anon implementation.
> 
> The start of which the dev lied about and then covered up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on IRC? We're talking about when the next leap might come.


exciting times


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Nothing is going to explode until Anon implementation.
> 
> The start of which the dev lied about and then covered up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on IRC? We're talking about when the next leap might come.


Nah, I haven't used IRC for a while. I was already way distracted by daytrading at work today. Good thing my last day is the 9th. Then I can try and see if I can at least pay a chunk of my bills with this. So far I've just hoarded almost everything I've mined, pretty new to playing the markets. I'll see if I can jump in IRC more but not now. Already been sitting at the computer for over 9hrs today


----------



## rickmontier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Go! Go! You little son of a XLB!
> 
> Next stop moon, please.


why always have to be the moon? lets leap a bit further this time!


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickmontier*
> 
> why always have to be the moon? lets leap a bit further this time!


ECCoin to the Oort Cloud!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool man, we can use it for sure


----------



## ivanlabrie

This is some useful info regarding hanged WUs:

"You don't need to delete stalled (99.99%) work units. Ever.

Just pause them, then once paused, click Finish or Fold, and pay attention to the log...you'll see it's just a sync issue, and once paused and restarted, the logs eventually show it folding properly again, at the correct percentage of completion, even if the main display does not reflect that actual proper % for some time."

Didn't know that...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I hardly ever fold with the GUI. I just run it in a shell.


----------



## JMattes

These BC coins I am holding onto are not really working out right now... Anyone see any positive PR coming out anytime soon?
Dark Coin looks prime to take LTC's throne soon.. Wish I got into Dark way sooner.. Those 50 LTCs I got look pretty sad right now..


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> This is some useful info regarding hanged WUs:
> 
> "You don't need to delete stalled (99.99%) work units. Ever.
> 
> Just pause them, then once paused, click Finish or Fold, and pay attention to the log...you'll see it's just a sync issue, and once paused and restarted, the logs eventually show it folding properly again, at the correct percentage of completion, even if the main display does not reflect that actual proper % for some time."
> 
> Didn't know that...


I had one card stuck yesterday and I had to stop everything and reboot my system, once I did that, everything has worked fine since.


----------



## JMattes

Can someone explain this folding you guys are doing... I thought we were mining coins..








No seriously tho did I miss something with the folding and these curecoins?
Are they giving our coins for folding now? And other than it being a good cause, is there profit in these coins compared to other coins you can mine?


----------



## lacrossewacker

yay my .0195 DRK sell order finally sold. Was sitting on that for a while...


----------



## cam51037

Thanks for setting up the chatroom frickfrock, I'll definitely check it out too.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Cam, why is your name in blue?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Cam, why is your name in blue?


He's the Distributed Computing editor but they haven't made him a badge yet


----------



## Ali Man

So cure went below 0.001 and then came back up. Hold or dump?

Ivan, you said it yourself: to dump when it goes below that price......


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Cam, why is your name in blue?


Exactly what DizZz said, they haven't made my badge yet. Hopefully soon though.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> So cure went below 0.001 and then came back up. Hold or dump?
> 
> Ivan, you said it yourself: to dump when it goes below that price......


I think Cure is definitely a longer term coin. I'm planning on holding mine for a couple months.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Can someone explain this folding you guys are doing... I thought we were mining coins..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously tho did I miss something with the folding and these curecoins?
> Are they giving our coins for folding now? And other than it being a good cause, is there profit in these coins compared to other coins you can mine?


www.curecoin.net
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> So cure went below 0.001 and then came back up. Hold or dump?
> 
> Ivan, you said it yourself: to dump when it goes below that price......


My forecasts change constantly, I'm not dumping curecoins at all, after seeing that the IPO holders aren't dumping them like mad I'm convinced.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> www.curecoin.net
> My forecasts change constantly, I'm not dumping curecoins at all, after seeing that the IPO holders aren't dumping them like mad I'm convinced.


Ivan so as far as profitable goes this would be one of the go to coins.. setting aside that FAH is a great program that hopefully will have an impact on medical research.. I used to Fold myself for one of the OCN teams before my electricity got to expensive.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think Cure is definitely a longer term coin. I'm planning on holding mine for a couple months.


Likewise, I have not sold a single coin yet and don't really intend to, I think this coin has some long term potential, but I wish somebody was doing a little more promotion of the coin as a currency than what appears to be taking place at the moment.

I did make it up to 1+% of the total points folded yesterday and I got 23+ coins, as of now I'm still holding a solid 1% for today too. I think with the coin price drop we had some of the folders drop off, plus I did add some more folding power into the mix.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Likewise, I have not sold a single coin yet and don't really intend to, I think this coin has some long term potential, but I wish somebody was doing a little more promotion of the coin as a currency than what appears to be taking place at the moment.
> 
> I did make it up to 1+% of the total points folded yesterday and I got 23+ coins, as of now I'm still holding a solid 1% for today too. I think with the coin price drop we had some of the folders drop off, plus I did add some more folding power into the mix.


The more people fold this coin, the more the overall coins would be distributed, and the less everyone gets.

The biggest advantage goes to those people that have farms of GPU's folding and 4P's as over 50% of the overall coin distribution goes to them....

And then will come a time, when small setup users like myself (500K PPD avg), wont get enough coin to call it 'worth folding', may it be for the long run, or the short run.

So now, don't tell me that you guys haven't already thought of this?


----------



## Roulette Run

Psst! Fear the Dark!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> The more people fold this coin, the more the overall coins would be distributed, and the less everyone gets.
> 
> The biggest advantage goes to those people that have farms of GPU's folding and 4P's as over 50% of the overall coin distribution goes to them....
> 
> And then will come a time, when small setup users like myself (500K PPD avg), wont get enough coin to call it 'worth folding', may it be for the long run, or the short run.
> 
> So now, don't tell me that you guys haven't already thought of this?


Sure thing, but eventually price will have to rise to reflect this...same as with Litecoin when it first began.
This is WAY better, has tons of reasons to suceed, we'll see.

I'm mining vert+mon+plx, curecoin and primecoin atm.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Cam, why is your name in blue?


You didn't hear?

All the cool kids have blue usernames.









Also, nix the chatroom idea. I was just told it's not allowed.

Sorry guys, I thought it was alright as long as we didn't use the OCN name. I apologize if I got any of you in trouble.

I just wanted to help out.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sure thing, but eventually price will have to rise to reflect this...same as with Litecoin when it first began.
> This is WAY better, has tons of reasons to suceed, we'll see.
> 
> I'm mining vert+mon+plx, curecoin and primecoin atm.


Talk about a profitable coin, no one has even talked about Sync, which has been the most profitable coin for the past few days since PTS in February. It's ending tonight and in just two days of mining, I've made 0.157 BTC and counting. This was the coin to hop on to make big, for those who didn't. x11 Power!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Cam, why is your name in blue?
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't hear?
> 
> All the cool kids have blue usernames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, nix the chatroom idea. I was just told it's not allowed.
> 
> Sorry guys, I thought it was alright as long as we didn't use the OCN name. I apologize if I got any of you in trouble.
> 
> I just wanted to help out.
Click to expand...

Can't we just find another Vent/TS/IRC available somewhere to use? Doesn't have to affiliated with OCN at all.

BTC rising more, good times


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The problem is you cannot advertise/link to a chat server (test or voice) here at all.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The problem is you cannot advertise/link to a chat server (test or voice) here at all.


Never heard of that rule. I guess it would have to make its way through PM's


----------



## ~kRon1k~

nvmnd


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The problem is you cannot advertise/link to a chat server (test or voice) here at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that rule. I guess it would have to make its way through PM's
Click to expand...

Or like a solid steam/skype group
But then again i dont want trouble


----------



## Deaf Jam

XC coin made me some money today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You didn't hear?
> 
> All the cool kids have blue usernames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, nix the chatroom idea. I was just told it's not allowed.
> 
> Sorry guys, I thought it was alright as long as we didn't use the OCN name. I apologize if I got any of you in trouble.
> 
> I just wanted to help out.


It's all good. I notice everyone logs on then logs off... with so few users, if nobody stays on, even in the background, no one will see each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> no opinions on ECCoin? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


It seems dead.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Talk about a profitable coin, no one has even talked about Sync, which has been the most profitable coin for the past few days since PTS in February. It's ending tonight and in just two days of mining, I've made 0.157 BTC and counting. This was the coin to hop on to make big, for those who didn't. x11 Power!


Is it still good to get on in the last day? There are a few hundred blocks left to mine.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> The more people fold this coin, the more the overall coins would be distributed, and the less everyone gets.
> 
> The biggest advantage goes to those people that have farms of GPU's folding and 4P's as over 50% of the overall coin distribution goes to them....
> 
> And then will come a time, when small setup users like myself (500K PPD avg), wont get enough coin to call it 'worth folding', may it be for the long run, or the short run.
> 
> So now, don't tell me that you guys haven't already thought of this?


Yep, there are a couple guys that got paid out well over 400 coins today, I got knocked down 6 coins from my yesterday payout. Yesterday, I was also #71 on the list of folders, today I've been bumped all the way down to #103 even the addition of lower level folders will dilute the payout of all, because there is only a set number of coins being distributed per day and all folders get paid out of that set number of coins. This is why we need people to work on the value of the coin as a currency, aside from the folding aspect of it.


----------



## ccRicers

How much hashpower do you need to mine a hundred CureCoins a day? I remember Dizzz mentioning having a rig that mined this much. Also right now, renting a rig to mine them is mining at a loss currently so I'm guessing everyone here is holding them for the long term.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How much hashpower do you need to mine a hundred CureCoins a day? I remember Dizzz mentioning having a rig that mined this much. Also right now, renting a rig to mine them is mining at a loss currently so I'm guessing everyone here is holding them for the long term.


I think so, current price is dirt cheap, still worth it for folders but I wouldn't sell right now.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How much hashpower do you need to mine a hundred CureCoins a day?


I have about 3.2Mh, a little more since I threw my two GTX650Ti Boost and 6 cores out of my 8 cores on my processor into the mix. I don't usually use them to mine with, but they can run in the background on my main computer. Yesterday, I got 23+ coins and today I got 17+ coins, so there is no correct answer to your question, because I didn't lose any mining ability, nor technically did the difficulty rise. The reason I got less coins is because there is only 7488 CureCoins rewarded per day total, 76% goes to folders, SHA-256 miners get 19%, 2% goes to the IPO investors, 3% goes to the CureCoin developers.
The not only do the miners with more folding capability get paid more than you, but the more miners in total affects your payout, because they all take a little of the total coins awarded per day. That means that if I got my 23+ coins yesterday, but in the last 24hrs. we added 1000 more miners and they all had less folding capability than I do, I will get less coins today, even if I was the top dog folder. I hope this helps to answer your question. This is the same thing one of the guys was complaining about in response to one of my earlier posts 1-2 pages back.

http://curecoin.net/index.php/knowledge-base/14-knowledge-base/about-curecoin/16-how-is-the-currency-divided-up


----------



## ccRicers

3.2 Mh/s sounds like a mistake because that is very low for SHA-256 mining. You must be in the folding group, right?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How much hashpower do you need to mine a hundred CureCoins a day? I remember Dizzz mentioning having a rig that mined this much. Also right now, renting a rig to mine them is mining at a loss currently so I'm guessing everyone here is holding them for the long term.


As of a couple of days back, you needed at least 2-3 million folding points to get you close to 100 coins.....And that's like twenty-four 280x's, may be more......

I'm really in no mood of holding anything unless I get something written on paper that 'on this specific day, the price would pump'., because all we have are speculations that we create ourselves that what a coin 'may be' in the coming future. I like to base my predictions by looking at the past. I've already set a sell order at 0.002 BTC on poloniex....

There are now only two ways to go about cryptocurrecy. The first is either mine a coin that is well known to the market, has been on a number of exchanges and has a stabilized price, and the second is the premine/mine new 'worthy' coins that don't look like a scam, and sell them as soon as they hit the exchange....Trading is another story, and I really don't like reading new articles of every other T,D,H coin that may hardly add a few more cents in my pocket. I prefer the mining way....


----------



## dealio

here's some educational videos starting with a history lesson


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> 3.2 Mh/s sounds like a mistake because that is very low for SHA-256 mining. You must be in the folding group, right?


Yes, I'm folding, and that's using seven cards, six 270x and one 280x.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> As of a couple of days back, you needed at least 2-3 million folding points to get you close to 100 coins.....And that's like twenty-four 280x's, may be more......
> 
> I'm really in no mood of holding anything unless I get something written on paper that 'on this specific day, the price would pump'., because all we have are speculations that we create ourselves that what a coin 'may be' in the coming future. I like to base my predictions by looking at the past. I've already set a sell order at 0.002 BTC on poloniex....
> 
> There are now only two ways to go about cryptocurrecy. The first is either mine a coin that is well known to the market, has been on a number of exchanges and has a stabilized price, and the second is the premine/mine new 'worthy' coins that don't look like a scam, and sell them as soon as they hit the exchange....Trading is another story, and I really don't like reading new articles of every other T,D,H coin that may hardly add a few more cents in my pocket. I prefer the mining way....


I don't read news...just look at exchanges, and apply my strategy.
Then come out with an extra 5-10% every day or every two days...


----------



## dealio

anyone knows wth is going on with DRK ??


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> anyone knows wth is going on with DRK ??


Remember how I said "News is king?"

Here's a perfect example of how much news can influence price.

A giant news story just dropped on Wired.com. Sent the price of the DRK skyrocketing.









http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-05/22/darkcoin-is-booming


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't read news...just look at exchanges, and apply my strategy.
> Then come out with an extra 5-10% every day or every two days...


I've earned quite a bit through trading, but also have lost equally the same. It's a risk/gamble. Tossing the coin has two sides.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Remember how I said "News is king?"
> 
> Here's a perfect example of that.
> 
> A giant news story just dropped on Wired.com. Sent the price of the DRK skyrocketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-05/22/darkcoin-is-booming


And how do you know that tiny article caused that boom?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I've earned quite a bit through trading, but also have lost equally the same. It's a risk/gamble. Tossing the coin has two sides.....


Not gambling at all...if you do your due diligence.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> And how do you know that tiny article caused that boom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gambling at all...if you do your due diligence.


Oh ho, it's wasn't just one story good sir. It was two.

http://www.wired.com/2014/05/darkcoin-is-booming/

One yesterday on the 21st and one today.

See the results yourself. The price jumps up when news #1 goes live and jumps up agian when news #2 goes live


















News is king. Always and forever.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Meh...most technical analysis authors disagree, and me too.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Meh...most technical analysis authors disagree, and me too.


Good thing I'm not a technical trader.









Well, at least not exclusively.

Wired's also a pretty good friend of the DRK community since they were the one that gave them some real publicity a few weeks ago.

Announcement hype/news hype is a heck of a beast.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, don't have time to read about coins and stuff...I already work managing mining rigs for people, got a day job and I also do some day trading of my own, and with friend's money for a comission.

News feeds would distract me, if I see a trend I ride it, that's about it. Gotta stay 99% profitable and consistent, not looking to get rich quick on two trades.


----------



## frickfrock999

Yeah, you and I have two drastically different trading styles.

But in the end, they both make us money.

And we'll be best friend forever.









Also, don't discount _"other"_ sources of info. Especially in such an easy to manipulate market like crypto, if ya know what I'm saying.


----------



## JMattes

so who is making bank off the crazy to the moon rise of dark coin over the last week or 2..?


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> so who is making bank off the crazy to the moon rise of dark coin over the last week or 2..?


or who COULD have made a large sum


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, you and I have two drastically different trading styles.
> 
> But in the end, they both make us money.
> 
> And we'll be best friend forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, don't discount _"other"_ sources of info. Especially in such an easy to manipulate market like crypto, if ya know what I'm saying.


Yeah, just not my style...it all comes down to feel in the end, and common sense.
Bonuses like insider info are nice too









You got pm btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> so who is making bank off the crazy to the moon rise of dark coin over the last week or 2..?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> or who COULD have made a large sum


30% in 3 days...easy money.








Love drk, I'm a fan, got a t-shirt and whatnot lel


----------



## dealio

i made 20% in the last 1 hr 42 minutes


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i made 20% in the last 1 hr 42 minutes


Nice









I was a bit too cautious, should have trusted my gut feeling over my paranoia. Got stopped a few times when I could have sold for more.


----------



## frickfrock999

Funnily enough, the rise of DRK gave XLB a bump too.

Since they're both Anon focused, a little good press spilled over. It's almost like DRK is Bitcoin and XLB is Litecoin.

Not selling just yet though. Even if the dev is a scumbag.


----------



## dealio

drk's horoscope https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=615879.0


----------



## arcade9

theres no one in the fun house anymore


----------



## ivanlabrie

Vert will add a new feature called "stealth wallets" or something like that soon...might be wise snagging some of them cheap while they last.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Vert will add a new feature called "stealth wallets" or something like that soon...might be wise snagging some of them cheap while they last.


Pretty smart of the devs.

Anon is the all the rage right now. Copycat coins are going to come out of the woodwork like crazy.

Just means more pump and dumps for us.









Also, they just announced you can buy Vertcoin hot sauce.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> they just announced you can buy Vertcoin hot sauce.


Almost not sure if that is a back handed joke, like "VertCoin, Ready to get your *** burned?!" or "Vertcoin, buy it and we will burn you!"


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh dude, that's totally real. You can go buy it.

https://www.pexpeppers.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=62

They even made Dogecoin hot sauce.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh dude, that's totally real. You can go buy it.
> 
> https://www.pexpeppers.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=62
> 
> They even made Dogecoin hot sauce.


I am sure you can buy it...but maybe something that doesnt burn on its way out would be a better suited product to be branded for cryptos


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Where do you find a nVidia 327.xx driver? I just checked the site and the furthest I see going back is R331.40 beta.


You have to dig a little deeper on the NV site, but they are there (and older) under a "beta and older drivers" link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh ho, it's wasn't just one story good sir. It was two.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/2014/05/darkcoin-is-booming/
> 
> One yesterday on the 21st and one today.
> 
> See the results yourself. The price jumps up when news #1 goes live and jumps up agian when news #2 goes live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News is king. Always and forever.


I read that story yesterday, remember thinking that it was outdated by a week lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> or who COULD have made a large sum


Called it!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh dude, that's totally real. You can go buy it.
> 
> https://www.pexpeppers.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=62
> 
> They even made Dogecoin hot sauce.


Top kek man, so buying this


----------



## ivanlabrie

Posted my analysis of drk, with a little prediction...check out the cryptocurrency traders club thread for the chart.
Despite news, price might go down some more soon, it climbed too high for now.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hey guys I'm so awesome at trading.

I'm so awesome that I turned $900 into $200 in a matter of days.

Right now I'm so happy I can kill a horse.


----------



## thrgk

Wow XLB rebounded

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Wow XLB rebounded
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Shut up









I bought it at 7000 and sold at 6000. Why you gotta do this to me?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Not that any of you guys ever mention it, but RIC is the lowest i've seen. Usually in the 13-15 range, now 8.


----------



## frickfrock999

Hope you guys didn't sell that XLB I told you about earlier this week. I just dumped it after the news hit.










Hello MOON!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Hope you guys didn't sell that XLB I told you about earlier this week. I just dumped it after the news hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello MOON!


I was thinking about investing in it, but decided against it. I would've been able to buy in at around 8500.

Ah well you win some, you lose some.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I was thinking about investing in it, but decided against it. I would've been able to buy in at around 8500.
> 
> Ah well you win some, you lose some.


Haha yeah, people were pretty freaked out with XLB earlier this week.

But like I said, once that Anon tech hits, it would jump up like crazy. Selling before the news or any earlier wouldn't have helped you at all.

That's why I recommended getting it under 8K in the first place and held.









*Just broke 13k!*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just holding. After one too many screw ups, I've just learned to be patient.

That and the gf hated that I'd just come home and get in my laptop for bitcoin..


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hey guys I'm so awesome at trading.
> 
> I'm so awesome that I turned $900 into $200 in a matter of days.
> 
> Right now I'm so happy I can kill a horse.


just dont sell low, wait for the coins to go up.. unless you bought some really dumb coins









i sold my little XLB at 10k, still holding a few DRK bought at 0.02... , aww yeah getting the hang of this

[soon my Wolf of Mintpal confidence will plumet







]


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just holding. After one too many screw ups, I've just learned to be patient.
> 
> That and the gf hated that I'd just come home and get in my laptop for bitcoin..


Holding BTC is pretty profitable over the past few days. I'm reading $546.52 on CoinBase right now, that's about a 20% increase in the past week or so.


----------



## lacrossewacker

lol @ the 80-90 BTC sell wall at each whole number on DRK. Whew


----------



## thrgk

Can't believe XLB almost at 13. I didn't make all the profit I could of but I'm glad with my 50% and feel good for the wekeend.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can't believe XLB almost at 13. I didn't make all the profit I could of but I'm glad with my 50% and feel good for the wekeend.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


There you go. The point is, you made some delicious gains.

As long as you're getting gains, you're getting gains.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I was thinking about investing in it, but decided against it. I would've been able to buy in at around 8500.
> 
> Ah well you win some, you lose some.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, people were pretty freaked out with XLB earlier this week.
> 
> But like I said, once that Anon tech hits, it would jump up like crazy. Selling before the news or any earlier wouldn't have helped you at all.
> 
> That's why I recommended getting it under 8K in the first place and held.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just broke 13k!*
Click to expand...

yes I'm glad I held on to mine. Thank you frick. At 13 now I could of made more but oh well. Can't maximize profits all the time.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Whats going on with BC... is it last months news and just going to continue to crash?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can't believe XLB almost at 13. I didn't make all the profit I could of but I'm glad with my 50% and feel good for the wekeend.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I'm liking it









Finally making back some lost money


----------



## frickfrock999

Mother of Moses...

Dat DRK buy order of 156 BTC.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Mother of Moses...
> 
> Dat DRK buy order of 156 BTC.


yeah I just noticed that too lol. I can't tell if the 21BTC buy wall at .0261 will be enough to keep the price from slipping or not. That 156 BTC wall though....


----------



## frickfrock999

XLB just smashed through 16K.

Volume is going insane right now!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> XLB just smashed through 16K.
> 
> Volume is going insane right now!


awesome!!!

I put .4 BTC back at 8400 before the drop -__- Glad I held


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Whats going on with BC... is it last months news and just going to continue to crash?


Yeah this is getting annoying tbh when is this annoying thing going to go high again


----------



## JMattes

I have 50 ltc sitting in a wallet on my desktop at home and I forgot one of the words to the encryption but have the .dat file..

Any way of getting into it without the phrase?


----------



## frickfrock999

Ah yes, to those wondering why Blackcoin crashed this morning.

They announced a new director for the Foundation. And people's confidence in him is shaky at best.

http://techfiat.org/post/86597131510/the-blackcoin-foundation-announces-new-director


----------



## barkinos98

Is this the end, should we hold our breath and count to ten?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is this the end, should we hold our breath and count to ten?


That depends.

Do you trust him?










Here's his official statement as of 20 minutes ago.

https://medium.com/@blkfoundation/d1f41b86a9da


----------



## barkinos98

1-Upon first glance he looks like a person who would turn lots of business behind you
2-"38 years of work experience" my butt, he looks 38 himself lol.

But either way he needs to do a good work for me and my profits' sake


----------



## thrgk

Yea think bc may be at its low and good buy time ? I'm skeptical but with the PR stuff on June 1st it may be a good idea? Hmm.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrgk

However I'm wondering if XLB will continue to rise like dark coin did few weeks aho? Doesn't seem like any coin could or would but maybe

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

If you want to gamble man, BC might be at its lowest nowadays so yeah go ahead if yu have a few coins


----------



## frickfrock999

There's very strong support for BC at the 15k range, the second it went below that today, it leaped right back up.

However, talk is cheap. The PR iniatives and the new director have to start putting things into motion before I even think about putting dough in.


----------



## thrgk

Yea they need to put their money where there mouth is. Anything you watching today ? Xlb was nice pop for sure

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

I was going to invest 50 ltc when bc was at 150 assuming it would atleast go back to 170.. and i couldnt unlock my wallet... grrr

now its at 165 and I missed it


----------



## note235

hmmm the jump for xlb was massive


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> hmmm the jump for xlb was *IS* massive


Got some support at 17 right now. Still some interest in it to keep rising


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea they need to put their money where there mouth is. Anything you watching today ? Xlb was nice pop for sure
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


For now, I'm researching a few coins. Nothing solid yet.

Memorial Day Weekend is coming up so market activity may be low.

We'll see.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Got some support at 17 right now. Still some interest in it to keep rising


much thanks for that


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> much thanks for that


just sold out most of my XLB. It's getting me nervous, and it's lunch time so I'll be away from my desk. I'll take my current "winnings" and see if I can jump in later.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> lol @ the 80-90 BTC sell wall at each whole number on DRK. Whew


Psych numbers, not a coincidence, people gravitate towards those better sounding numbers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Mother of Moses...
> 
> Dat DRK buy order of 156 BTC.


waiting for it to drop to that level.


----------



## JMattes

well congrats on anyone that had xlb!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, good for you guys sucks to be me. If I held my 1.5BTC of XLB I would of have 5 BTC by now.

But no, I have to sell it and buy into some other coin. Now I have 0.5BTC.

You know how much that sucks?


----------



## arcade9

Im buying 10 different altcoins and wait a week to check if some of them goes up


----------



## dealio

this is my pro noob tip

NEVER PANIC SELL. try to be patient.

selling low to hop an a rising coin train can work and save your ass from past mistakes, but when it doesnt work you end up way way worse than before. let the crashed coins recover, most eventually do


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Im buying 10 different altcoins and wait a week to check if some of them goes up


have your sell orders up. you never know if/when a pump group (public or private) decides to pump one of those coins. It's nice to take a break and just revisit your "portfolio" a few days later. If it drops it drops, if it goes up....then good


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, why don't you to Vegas or buy a lotto ticket instead? you're begging to lose money like that!


----------



## barkinos98

Or even better, play poker with me!
I suck at it so if you fund me chances are i'll lose your money easily and cleanly


----------



## frickfrock999

Or, just play Bitcoin poker/roulette.









http://betwithbtc.com/


----------



## thrgk

anyone buying VTC for the weekend? Think i might grab some while its low


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll check it out in a while... on the bus.


----------



## JMattes

Throwing all my btc into FLT i can see the future


----------



## thrgk

Just made a cool 10% of BC, bought 16 sold 18, not bad not bad


----------



## frickfrock999

Some guy just bought 10 BTC of BC.

Coincidentally, right before today's Blackcast.


----------



## ivanlabrie

XLB is about to make a move...same wth vert and drk.

Xlb might go up some more, vert might reverse the downtrend and drk will probably rebound off support at the 0.024-0.025 mark.

Just a heads up









Oh, one more thing, if any of you guys are still mining I'd reccomend you check out eXtremal's xpm pool and miner, based off Mad Max's. Either that or curecoin are top dogs for AMD atm.


----------



## JMattes

Hope your right about XLB and I see BC rebounding!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> XLB is about to make a move...same wth vert and drk.
> 
> Xlb might go up some more, vert might reverse the downtrend and drk will probably rebound off support at the 0.024-0.025 mark.
> 
> Just a heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one more thing, if any of you guys are still mining I'd reccomend you check out eXtremal's xpm pool and miner, based off Mad Max's. Either that or curecoin are top dogs for AMD atm.


Already was in VTC after I sold my 10+% gains on BC. I see its gonna pop i think soon,XLB to iffy, might pop down some, and drk, im definitely betting its gonna take a small dump at least


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Some guy just bought 10 BTC of BC.
> 
> Coincidentally, right before today's Blackcast.


Lets hopw this guy knows whats up!
I really want to move out that BC, its been painful :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I'm waiting for an entry point but those are my top picks...everything else's pretty much dead atm.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Lets hopw this guy knows whats up!
> I really want to move out that BC, its been painful :/


If you are still able to take a profit, why not just bail? I'd jump into more lively waters


----------



## thrgk

Maybe VTC will take off this afternoon! To da moon


----------



## JMattes

Right now BC is pretty lively.. not seeing an up trend in XLB atm...

Ivan you still thinking XLB will go back up a bit?


----------



## thrgk

XLB came down some, maybe good time to get in? Hmm idk tho, if Drk pulls back, so might xlb


----------



## JMattes

The moment I got into XLB BC goes back haha... always my luck..

XLB was painful.... still iss!


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah man i'll be selling some off in the morning im too tired atm so yeah
besides if it all goes the way i want it it'll be much more in the morning


----------



## thrgk

Yea BC might be heading back to 28-30 range today, hmmm


----------



## Roulette Run

BC is on a rocket ship ATM.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Right now BC is pretty lively.. not seeing an up trend in XLB atm...
> 
> Ivan you still thinking XLB will go back up a bit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> XLB came down some, maybe good time to get in? Hmm idk tho, if Drk pulls back, so might xlb


Look at the support at 0.00010000btc...three bounces off that line, if it breaks down, it'll fall...keep an eye on it.
I want better charts for xlb, might need to wait for bitcoinwisdom to make one.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Look at the support at 0.00010000btc...three bounces off that line, if it breaks down, it'll fall...keep an eye on it.
> I want better charts for xlb, might need to wait for bitcoinwisdom to make one.


Looks like its on a bit of a climb...


----------



## thrgk

13 btc sell wall at 22 on mint

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> 13 btc sell wall at 22 on mint
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It was like 30btc earlier..


----------



## thrgk

What you holding until

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrgk

Hmm wish I knew to put more in bc or run lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea BC might be heading back to 28-30 range today, hmmm


Yeah im waiting for that point to happen and then i'll sell


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh ho! That BC rocket action!









News just dropped 10 minutes ago.

And they freaking got Rat4 and Dzimbeck on board! Holy crap, that's an acheivement.










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/26bojv/big_news_blackcoin_new_developments/


----------



## thrgk

Man bc just keeps rising

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Maybe it will go back to 30


----------



## frickfrock999

Now we're seeing some of the progress I wanted. From what I've gleaned from the devs in the BC chatroom, improvements are finally being made.

Specifically, the Coinkite launch. That's going to be a big moment for BC.

I'm definitely going to buy some on the dip.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Now we're seeing some of the progress I wanted. From what I've gleaned from the devs in the BC chatroom, improvements are finally being made.
> 
> Specifically, the Coinkite launch. That's going to be a big moment for BC.
> 
> I'm definitely going to buy some on the dip.


Dip?? Its going to the moon!!!


----------



## barkinos98

Hellz yeah son lets get the BC movin!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Dip?? Its going to the moon!!!


It is for sure right now.

But I'm buying some when the boom is over. Dem correction prices are my favorite prices


----------



## thrgk

When is the announcement coming ? I'm making a killing today off bc . I'm holding it'll pop soon or enough

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Holy cow 275!

A 50 btc buy order at 277

I give up mint is lagging or BC is moving toooo fast!


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh snap, here comes 30K!


----------



## thrgk

Sell or hold ?? Hmm

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh snap, here comes 30K!


Yeah i feel like waiting a few more minutes to see where this goes and sell before i sleep, seems safer.


----------



## frickfrock999

Okay, it just popped.

Coming down fast.

Come on 15k, daddy needs a new pair of boots.


----------



## JMattes

Damn I didnt get out quick enough...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Okay, it just popped.
> 
> Coming down fast.


One refresh and it died off
what is this lan


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah this is frigging weird man


Nah man, that's to be expected.

Remember, this was entirely tied to hype with the news announcement. That's why the Blackcast correlation was so important, one of the hosts hyped it up an hour or so beforehand in the chatroom and on Reddit.

Now, the correction prices come in.


----------



## thrgk

Popped good thing I bailed. Wondering if XLB is good time to buy it came down some also

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Need to make up a bit of a lose on that.. what to buy into next?


----------



## barkinos98

I am goddamn pissed with this
one refresh and the expected price drops 0.03BTC


----------



## thrgk

Xlb I think

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Xlb I think
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I am on the fence... dark or XLB...


----------



## thrgk

Hmm. Idk

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I am goddamn pissed with this


Don't worry dude, Coinkite is coming June 1st.

You can always ride the pump then if you missed out on today.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Don't worry dude, Coinkite is coming June 1st.
> 
> You can always ride the pump then if you missed out on today.


what you think of XLB? i think let BC die down, buy later next week or so before june 1st, but for now, xlb looks nice?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what you think of XLB? i think let BC die down, buy later next week or so before june 1st, but for now, xlb looks nice?


I like where XLB is going, good dev team and implementation. Did great today with over 2k BTC volume on MP alone.

Personally, I'm waiting till it dips more. Liberty Day is on the 27th so that could be interesting.

Haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It is for sure right now.
> 
> But I'm buying some when the boom is over. Dem correction prices are my favorite prices


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am on the fence... dark or XLB...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what you think of XLB? i think let BC die down, buy later next week or so before june 1st, but for now, xlb looks nice?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1470855/cryptocurrency-traders-club/260#post_22308781


----------



## computerparts

Can anyone access mintpal or cryptsy? I can get on poloniex and bittrex but cryptsy and mintpal are giving security certificate warnings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Can anyone access mintpal or cryptsy? I can get on poloniex and bittrex but cryptsy and mintpal are giving security certificate warnings.


Be careful, I could enter just fine...I'd reccomend setting up google 2factor auth.


----------



## thrgk

Small 10% pop about in XLB, common baby, 10% profitt then im out for the day, common!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> common baby, 10% profitt then im out for the day, common!


Oh Jesus, you sound like an alcoholic gambler in Atlantic City.


----------



## thrgk

Out at 11, another 10% on XLB, im done for today I think. Last night when i went to bed, all i had was 15.4K shares of XLB at 6 or so, now I have 1.9







I am a happy camper, made some good xlb and bc trades and a small dark amount


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Small 10% pop about in XLB, common baby, 10% profitt then im out for the day, common!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh Jesus, you sound like an alcoholic gambler in Atlantic City.


LMArseO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Out at 11, another 10% on XLB, im done for today I think. Last night when i went to bed, all i had was 15.4K shares of XLB at 6 or so, now I have 1.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a happy camper, made some good xlb and bc trades and a small dark amount


Did you get into drk at 0.024?
I'm still riding that mofo.


----------



## thrgk

Yea I got into dark at .24 after I saw those graphs. I never find good graphs

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470855/cryptocurrency-traders-club/260#post_22309054


----------



## thrgk

Ivan or frick, you buying anything else for the day or nah? Bc is too high to get back into, and dark i sold at .26, so not holding anything atm


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm bagholding dark...and vtc.

Waiting for a bigger price rise, if not I'll settle with an 8% gain.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Any of you sold vtc yet?









I'm waiting for a bit higher prices...I'm hungry as fug though, might be AFK for a while


----------



## thrgk

I got in vtc at 18 so up just a little. If it got to 20 I would sell most likely .

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I got in vtc at 18 so up just a little. If it got to 20 I would sell most likely .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Aready there...Waiting for 0.0025 or 0.003









I'm not falling for a shakeout or sell walls...


----------



## JMattes

So whats the latest on XLB? What caused that crazy rise anyways?


----------



## frickfrock999

BC just shot up to 29k *AGAIN* after the first pop!

Much bullish! That new Director is making things happen!

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So whats the latest on XLB? What caused that crazy rise anyways?


Anon news beta and Iconic's pumps.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> BC just shot up to 29k *AGAIN* after the first pop!
> 
> Much bullish! That new Director is making things happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anon news beta and Iconic's pumps.


you were definitely right about those
made great gains
do you expect it to hold or risE?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> you were definitely right about those
> made great gains
> do you expect it to hold or risE?


BC is coming back down, it's being manipulated and held back from 30K.

I've just been buying it on dips at correction prices like I said earlier. Bought it at 21k and sold at 29K.

And I'm going to keep doing that until it crashes again.


----------



## thrgk

VTC at 21. thats 16.6% for me, not bad,


----------



## frickfrock999

Ah yes, the manipulation is in full swing.

Massive 31 BTC buy wall at the 20K range for BC.

It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> BC is coming back down, it's being manipulated and held back from 30K.
> 
> I've just been buying it on dips at correction prices like I said earlier. Bought it at 21k and sold at 29K.
> 
> And I'm going to keep doing that until it crashes again.


ahh I see


----------



## thrgk

im ready to buy bc if it hits 21-22k, but its holding steady for now


----------



## thrgk

think XLB will rise again tomorrow or the pump is over? Kinda thinking of buying for memorial day but idk lol. BC I want in my acct june 1st for when that news breaks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> think XLB will rise again tomorrow or the pump is over? Kinda thinking of buying for memorial day but idk lol. BC I want in my acct june 1st for when that news breaks


I'd wait for confirmation before buying XLB...DRK is holding its own.
I'm trying to come up with a formula to calculate the possible top with fundamentals but it's a bit hard.
A friend and I were discussing it, rise is something like 2000% since its creation, compared to LTC's 1000% increase at current prices since day one.

I think it has room to grow a bit more, but we'll see.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> think XLB will rise again tomorrow or the pump is over? Kinda thinking of buying for memorial day but idk lol. BC I want in my acct june 1st for when that news breaks


27th or the day before.


----------



## JMattes

if you buy low enough.. 0980 ish.. you start date to do pretty well but it's not doing too well in the 1300 to 1400 range since the pop..

it's too new to really say if this coin will stand the test of time.. to many coins easily vanish.. example.. utc.. flt.. the list goes on and on


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't think it'll last long...only alt I really see lasting longer is DRK, VTC, and a few select others.


----------



## frickfrock999

I was thinking the same thing until the pump.

But the market is big enough for 2 truly Anon coins. Liberty and DRK compliment each other nicely.


----------



## JMattes

Yeah I even gave up on ltc after btcs last pump when ltc didn't go with it..
hoping for one more nice xlb pu.p to make some profit on and then see what's what..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing until the pump.
> 
> But the market is big enough for 2 truly Anon coins. Liberty and DRK compliment each other nicely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Yeah I even gave up on ltc after btcs last pump when ltc didn't go with it..
> hoping for one more nice xlb pu.p to make some profit on and then see what's what..


Well, I jumped off DRK for now, might get into XLB if it shows some upwards potential.
But it'll have to wait, I'm leaving the office in 35 minutes, and have a 40 minute car ride home...

EDIT: Hurry up guys! https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/xlbbtc


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, I jumped off DRK for now, might get into XLB if it shows some upwards potential.
> But it'll have to wait, I'm leaving the office in 35 minutes, and have a 40 minute car ride home...
> 
> EDIT: Hurry up guys! https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/xlbbtc


linky not working lol cant tell if the graph is a buy or sell!!


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> linky not working lol cant tell if the graph is a buy or sell!!


same!


----------



## thrgk

hmm debating if xlb is a good buy to hold overnight, hmmph, i kinda think it is, but maybe BC is better


----------



## JMattes

both seem questionable .. I got xlb but was thinking of selling at 14... hard enough to stay at 13..


----------



## thrgk

Im going in BC, setting a 29 trigger to sell and going to bed, i think it will pop, even if not tomorrow soon


----------



## thrgk

Whats going on with mintpal!! OMG


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Whats going on with mintpal!! OMG


A unicorn pooped rainbows.


----------



## thrgk

its broken, its all over the place, just said 250BTC for sale, now gone, mint is going wazoo!


----------



## thrgk




----------



## JMattes

there huge buy and sell orders on xlb too but it's not moving.. either a whale playing games or the system going crazy!

I am watching both bc and xlb and it doesn't make sense.. may to many movements too quickly. . sell order over lapping buy orders trades thar should be booking arent.. ***


----------



## thrgk

yea something is wrong


----------



## barkinos98

Last night i set my sell to exactly 0.2BTC and now i have 0.2BTC instead of some 700BC


----------



## JMattes

I think they stop trading.. I can't remove my order..


----------



## thrgk

me either, all jammed up? Hope they cancel all orders or something, wonder if they got hacked


----------



## JMattes

maybe.. I am going to bed tho its late here.. hope I wake up to my coins..


----------



## barkinos98

Where are you guys doing your trading?


----------



## Alka1ine

*NOTICE: Trading is currently suspended whilst we investigate an issue with order entry.*

That's on Mintpal right now...hmm

Right when I was about to sell half the xlb i'm still holding. I made quite a bit from the pump today even though I only sold in small chunks starting at 10% gain. Highest I had on there was 15999. Next time I'll put a sell or two in higher than what I expect just in case. I bought most of mine at 4775 so I don't mind holding it a bit longer. Profit is profit in the end.

Now what made today the biggest crypto day for me was JCP taking off. Could make almost 2BTC in one day off of Jackpot coin but I don't want to sell just yet. Glad I finally picked a winner after all those ****coins


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> *NOTICE: Trading is currently suspended whilst we investigate an issue with order entry.*
> 
> That's on Mintpal right now...hmm
> 
> Right when I was about to sell half the xlb i'm still holding. I made quite a bit from the pump today even though I only sold in small chunks starting at 10% gain. Highest I had on there was 15999. Next time I'll put a sell or two in higher than what I expect just in case. I bought most of mine at 4775 so I don't mind holding it a bit longer. Profit is profit in the end.
> 
> Now what made today the biggest crypto day for me was *JCP taking off*. Could make almost 2BTC in one day off of Jackpot coin but I don't want to sell just yet. Glad I finally picked a winner after all those ****coins


And I sold 1 million for 0.00000010, chump change. Anyways I am going all in for now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> hmm debating if xlb is a good buy to hold overnight, hmmph, i kinda think it is, but maybe BC is better


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Im going in BC, setting a 29 trigger to sell and going to bed, i think it will pop, even if not tomorrow soon


I wouldn't sleep on alt coins normally...I got lucky, I decided to withdraw some btc from mintpal and sent it to bitfinex for loans and now I see this.
Hope they resolve their issues quick, I like that exchange a lot more than cryptsy. Only gripe is with the lack of limit and stop orders.

EDIT: Did you guys got any of the cinni action? I happened to be looking and found a nice trade setup.
Might bank on it now, but not sure, seems like it can a bit higher still. (currently 0.00009)


----------



## thrgk

Made another good amount off black coin. . Just sold at 29 won't be able to watch it otherwise I would of kept it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

I fell asleep with XLB and woke up pretty happy. Sold at 167 and then woke the gf to celebrate









what's up with the rise back to 180 on XLB.. was not expecting that!


----------



## Roulette Run

Looks like BC is starting a third bounce here, I put in a sell order at 32500, I hope it reaches it. I look for a correction after this bounce.


----------



## frickfrock999

DRK just dumped, getting lower and lower. And now, people are taking their DRK profits to Blackcoin.

Gobbling it up for some quick profits.









Remember people, *Masternodes are TOMMOROW!*


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> DRK just dumped, getting lower and lower. And now, people are taking their DRK profits to Blackcoin.
> 
> Gobbling it up for some quick profits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember people, *Masternodes are TOMMOROW!*


IDK, I'm trying to read the waves and I think it's (BC) due a correction at any time, that rise just looks too steep to sustain. There's that buy wall at 32000, but there's not much under it.


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Remember people, *Masternodes are TOMMOROW!*


What's this again?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> IDK, I'm trying to read the waves and I think it's (BC) due a correction at any time, that rise just looks too steep to sustain. There's that buy wall at 32000, but there's not much under it.


Did you ride any of those DRK waves?

Bought at 21K, sold at 22K. It just dipped at 19k and I sold it again at 21k.

Rinse and repeat on panic sellers. It's like an art form.


----------



## JMattes

what is this masternode and what coin does it affect?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> What's this again?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> what is this masternode and what coin does it affect?


They're the foundation that DRK is built on and you need at least 1000 DRK to set them up. Specifically, for Darksend.

Operators get paid pretty well for setting them up.

Here's an explanation:

https://darkcointalk.org/threads/darkcoin-update-masternode-requirements-masternode-payments.225/


----------



## JMattes

think that will cause a spike?
any idea what's going on with xlb?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> think that will cause a spike?
> any idea what's going on with xlb?


Judging by the strong support at the 200K floor, most likely. I bought some up at 190K and I'm been screwing around with it.

But it doesn't matter right now, XLB and DRK are both being dumped for BC anyway.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> DRK just dumped, getting lower and lower. And now, people are taking their DRK profits to Blackcoin.
> 
> Gobbling it up for some quick profits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember people, *Masternodes are TOMMOROW!*


Them being?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> What's this again?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> what is this masternode and what coin does it affect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're the foundation that DRK is built on and you need at least 1000 DRK to set them up. Specifically, for Darksend.
> 
> Operators get paid pretty well for setting them up.
> 
> Here's an explanation:
> 
> https://darkcointalk.org/threads/darkcoin-update-masternode-requirements-masternode-payments.225/
Click to expand...

Oh so i get this to make more money? nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> think that will cause a spike?
> any idea what's going on with xlb?
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the strong support at the 200K floor, most likely. I bought some up at 190K and I'm been screwing around with it.
> 
> But it doesn't matter right now, XLB and DRK are both being dumped for BC anyway.
Click to expand...

Is it buy time for XLB/DRK?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Them being?
> Oh so i get this to make more money? nice
> Is it buy time for XLB/DRK?


That depends, are you into flashdumping?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Them being?
> Oh so i get this to make more money? nice
> Is it buy time for XLB/DRK?
> 
> 
> 
> That depends, are you into flashdumping?
Click to expand...

Hell yeah son








Anything for money except women trade and "snortables"


----------



## thrgk

Think it's time to buy some drj? With it so low it usually bounces back pretty quicjly. Xlb is already at its high so not really buyable

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

why is DRK so high in price man?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> why is DRK so high in price man?


What do you mean? It just dumped from 22k to 20K again.










Like I said, everybody is flashdumping right now.


----------



## thrgk

Think it's good time to buy since they are flash dumping ? Those dumpers may buy back in soon and lift the prixe. Hmm Idk what to do/buy . What you think about black coin? Think it will go down soms? I'd like to buy back in bc at a lower price

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

No no, with 0.2BTC i can only get like 9 of them is what i meant.

But flashdump is it a good idea to buy then or just keep going with the XLB or wait for something else? BC feels too high to be profitable tbh...


----------



## frickfrock999

Well whales just rinsing and repeating that same rebound over and over.

Dips to 200K, jumps to 220-230K. Over and over. If you want to jump in there and hope for the best, I guess you could. I'd personally wait for it to stablize

But I'm doing the majority of my buys a few days before the Coinkite launch and some XLB on the 25/26th for their Liberty Day thunderclap. I'll be keeping an eye on the price and weekend news to see when to jump in.


----------



## thrgk

Think xlb and bc will come down some ? I'm waiting to get in on those two. Dark is just whaling eight now. I'm more interested in xlb and bc

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

It probably will. Iconic will most likely manipulate the price again to get his whales some cheap XLB before the event.

Just like he did with the last 2 announcements. And we all saw what happened there.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well whales just rinsing and repeating that same rebound over and over.
> 
> Dips to 200K, jumps to 220-230K. Over and over. If you want to jump in there and hope for the best, I guess you could. I'd personally wait for it to stablize
> 
> But I'm doing the majority of my buys a few days before the Coinkite launch and some XLB on the 25/26th for their Liberty Day thunderclap. I'll be keeping an eye on the price and weekend news to see when to jump in.


When is the coinkite launch and more importantly what is it?








I'll be heading to XLB for the time being then man


----------



## DizZz

Hopped on the BC train last night and woke up this morning to 110% profit


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ah man I'm having terrible luck for the past week. From now on I'll do whatever you guys are doing.

If I listened to you guys I would be $4000 richer by now. Instead all I have is $200 left.


----------



## thrgk

What price you buying into xlb at ? Bc I'd get back in if it went to 25 for coinkite later this week but xlb never sure about it can make some large swings

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Eh, just buying on short term dips right now and selling at quick rises. Low 14K range.

That probably won't last though. It hit a double bottom.

Flashdumping baby, flashdumping!


----------



## Roulette Run

Anybody wanting to mine x11 might want to check out this thread: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=623409.0


----------



## thrgk

time to buy up some DRK! Nodes tomorrow


----------



## frickfrock999

Who got in in on the *MASSIVE* CAIx explosion today?

The announcement they dropped rocked everybody's freaking face off. They freaking announced PSP!

*PSP for a 1.6 million count coin!*

Obviously, It went from 90K to 169k and it's still climbing!


----------



## thrgk

Just made 4% off Darkcoin today, checking what else may be a good buy, thinking XLB since it came down some, or even BC


----------



## devilhead

how do you like that walls? 483 BTC


----------



## frickfrock999

Masternode Eve is going to be fun.

Sunday night. It all goes down.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Masternode Eve is going to be fun.
> 
> Sunday night. It all goes down.


Dang, that's my birthday and I'm not sure I'll have the time to research. Anything I could set up sunday afternoon and hopefully make a profit instead of trying to trade drunk? lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Dang, that's my birthday and I'm not sure I'll have the time to research. Anything I could set up sunday afternoon and hopefully make a profit instead of trying to trade drunk? lol


When did you buy your DRK?

Most of us bought it earlier today when it was at 20k or so.

I suppose you could set your sell walls to whatever you wanted. But there's no telling how high DRK going to go tommorow night.

Remember, with the Masternode system, the amount of money generated is going to be far greater than ever before. For operators and owners.

Plus, a little birdie told me it might be going on BTC-E soon.


----------



## Alka1ine

I just put in an order at 2150 or something like that. Maybe I'll get lucky. Otherwise I'll just keep doing what I'm doing. It would be hard to calculate % but I turned .2 btc into .6 the last week and then the whole JPC thing which brings me to over 7btc that i didn't have a week ago. I put in a very small sell on jpc to see if i can ride any waves it might have as it grows(didn't want to remove old coins and lose POS monies)


----------



## frickfrock999

Hey man, even the gains from 20K to 25K would be delicious. It doesn't have to be insane like CAIx levels.

No complaints from me.


----------



## thrgk

Yea, maybe skip Bday lol. Drk is definitely going to go high, maybe even tonight because of all the hype, but then the announcements, woo it will take off hopefully!


----------



## JMattes

when is it going up? still stuck with my xlb until it goes to 16500 ish...


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bought some cheap drk and will hold on to it, the trade setup was good, and according to our main man, Frick "News Feed" Frock, the pump forecast is strong with this one


----------



## frickfrock999

Ivan, how are you liking that double bottom on DRK?

Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Ivan, how are you liking that double bottom on DRK?
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?


I'm already full...can't hold more on my bags









The trade setup was pretty much foolproof, like text book stuff. Add to that the btc-e hint and the masternode stuff...BOOM baby!

EDIT: Running out of trading funds heh, got a nice vtc and drk bag now. Let the bag holding begin. Off to watch some movies, have a good one fellas


----------



## thrgk

Whos got some Drk in their pockets for the night??







)


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Whos got some Drk in their pockets for the night??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Me! But only 25.


----------



## barkinos98

Whats going down this night?


----------



## JMattes

still bag holding XLB.....


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> still bag holding XLB.....


Yeah lol i bought some yesterday but if something big goes down with DRK i might sell man, i say you do the same


----------



## JMattes

by the time we realize it.. it would be too late its up too you...

honestly what are you guys projecting for dark with the announcements?

23 to what??? 30?


----------



## Deaf Jam

I've sold nearly all my DRK for other coins.

If you guys haven't looked at MRO, QCN, and XC, you may want to. The reason DRK hasn't been climbing anymore is those three coins. I have made out VERY well over the past few days because of them.









I've been mining DIS on my rigs and I forgot how nice X11 mining is. I just need to find something else to mine as the network hash went through the roof with the insane bump in price it just got.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Selling drk tonight...if it passes 0.0269 there's no stopping it!

EDIT: aaaaaand sold, needed to sleep, might regret it but a 13% gain is a 13% gain. (0.026468)


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys.

Guess what?

We just jumped from 200K to 260K.


















Hope you guys stocked up on as much as possible earlier! We just made all kinds of gainzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I sold at 262k.

At some point the whales will have had their fun and will choose another coin.

Not sure I'll buy into DRK unless that upwards momentum starts back up.


----------



## dealio

if you miss the DRK train, this promising DRK clone might interest you... get ready for RAMBOCOIN https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=613632.0;all


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys.
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> We just jumped from 200K to 260K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys stocked up on as much as possible earlier! We just made all kinds of gainzzzzzzzzzz.


are you holding until tonight when the node thing comes out ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenerd

Guys new x11mod miner getting 3.1mhs on my 7970's http://cryptomining-blog.com/2496-new-sgminer-fork-for-x11-mining-with-higher-performance/ Damn I wish I could code.


----------



## thrgk

Yea i sold target a 255, think i will enter into XLB, unless anyone is expecting DRK to go up further tonight ?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> are you holding until tonight when the node thing comes out ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I'm holding. I already made some good gains and I can always track the trend if things start going sour.

There's a lot of things lined up for today. I'm going to definitely stick around.

Plus, it's morning and the traders are just starting to wake up.


----------



## NewbieFluff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Your best bet is yacoin. you can make 0.0015 btc per day roughly.
> 
> try yac.coinmine.pl
> 
> How do you do this? The miner asks me for URL.


----------



## NewbieFluff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Your best bet is yacoin. you can make 0.0015 btc per day roughly.
> 
> try yac.coinmine.pl


How do you do this? The miner asks me for a URL.

Sorry, got the post wrong.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewbieFluff*
> 
> How do you do this? The miner asks me for a URL.
> 
> Sorry, got the post wrong.


I don't give much advice (not a pro at this) but you might want to look into JackPot Coin while it is still kinda easy to get and the price is going up. Currently at 29 sats but rising.

The pool I am at: http://www.hashharder.com/jha/jackpotcoin Kinda easy to set up if you are new.


----------



## ivanlabrie

it's the best for 750 to users.


----------



## frickfrock999

XC is on MP now.

Here we go.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> XC is on MP now.
> 
> Here we go.


Time to buy ?


----------



## frickfrock999

Sure, if you like losing money.

I'm just happy my sells went through, 115K ain't too shabby.

Hype was strong with that coin.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Sure, if you like losing money.
> 
> I'm just happy my sells went through. Hype was strong with that coin.


Ah, yea i dont see many good walls on it, I am still debating buying back into Drk for tonight, it has come down some, but XLB might be better with memorial day tomorrow


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm not too worried. 2 gains with DRK and XC in one morning isn't bad.

Now, we see what today brings.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm not too worried. 2 gains with DRK and XC in one morning isn't bad.
> 
> Now, we see what today brings.


Agreed, last few days have been awesome for trading. Made 12% on Drk overnight,


----------



## frickfrock999

*BE ADVISED*

Iconic is being accused of stealing the BC Wall Street funds from Chinese investors. Alleged investors are coming out and confessing, they're saying he blatantly stole from them and is using that to pump XLB.










Most mentions are being covered up and censored on the official thread.

Could be real, could be lies, but If XLB crashes in the next 2 days, you'll know why.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *BE ADVISED*
> 
> Iconic is being accused of stealing the BC Wall Street funds from Chinese investors. Alleged investors are coming out and confessing, they're saying he blatantly stole from them and is using that to pump XLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most mentions are being covered up and censored on the official thread.
> 
> Could be real, could be lies, but If XLB crashes in the next 2 days, you'll know why.


Man that is not good, XLB is not pumping today though thats or sure, time to stay away from Iconic


----------



## frickfrock999

Yeah, I'm holding my buy orders for now.

Of course, it could be FUD since Iconic has so many enemies.

I'll be watching the price.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, I'm holding my buy orders for now.
> 
> Of course, it could be FUD since Iconic has so many enemies.
> 
> I'll be watching the price.


What reason would it have to go up tonight or tomorrow though? Just cause its liberycoin and its memorial day? Doesnt seem much of a pump chance, idk though


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What reason would it have to go up tonight or tomorrow though? Just cause its liberycoin and its memorial day? Doesnt seem much of a pump chance, idk though


What's happened the last 2 pumps is that the price was manipulated down before the big pump.

Both times.

And the 27th is the official Libertyday that IE announced.

One would assume he'd do the same thing he did on his previous pumps.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's happened the last 2 pumps is that the price was manipulated down before the big pump.
> 
> Both times.
> 
> And the 27th is the official Libertyday that IE announced.
> 
> One would assume he'd do the same thing he did on his previous pumps.


Yea, it might crash today then spike tomorrow, hmm guess time will tell


----------



## JMattes

I bought in at 16500 and its down to 1400 now.. down about .4 btc... should i sell at lose to hope to buy in later.. or bag hold..
I really dont know what to do..


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I bought in at 16500 and its down to 1400 now.. down about .4 btc... should i sell at lose to hope to buy in later.. or bag hold..
> I really dont know what to do..


What made you want to buy it at the height of the pump?









It seems to have hit a floor of 13-14K for now. But with this new IE info, it's hard to say where it'll go.

That's why I'm waiting till the 26th.


----------



## JMattes

Messed up man... now i am hoping for pump to make it up


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Messed up man... now i am hoping for pump to make it up


Maybe itd be best to take your losses and run, if it takes a huge dive because of Iconic in a few days, it be best, but idk


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Maybe itd be best to take your losses and run, if it takes a huge dive because of Iconic in a few days, it be best, but idk


yea that sounds about right...


----------



## thrgk

What do you think frick? take losses and run? hate to see you lose coins dude but might cut your losses a lot from what might happen. You still holding your buy orders? I am afraid to buy ATM


----------



## barkinos98

Out of interest why cant anyone do anything to that so-called iconic dude???
I'm not even talking like law action a simple ban would suffice imo...

Because he is really, really pissing me and a lot of others off


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What do you think frick? take losses and run? hate to see you lose coins dude but might cut your losses a lot from what might happen. You still holding your buy orders? I am afraid to buy ATM


Well, the price hasn't crashed yet since people found out today.

Price has remained stable as well.

Might not be that big of a risk anymore.

Things move a mile a minute in Crypto.


----------



## JMattes

I guess time will tell...

Can't hurt now.. and its only money


----------



## thrgk

hey frick you know what time the node thing is happening tonight for drk?


----------



## dealio

DRK forked .. like 10minutes after started mining it


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> DRK forked .. like 10minutes after started mining it


Lol.

Dump time guys. ??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *BE ADVISED*
> 
> Iconic is being accused of stealing the BC Wall Street funds from Chinese investors. Alleged investors are coming out and confessing, they're saying he blatantly stole from them and is using that to pump XLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most mentions are being covered up and censored on the official thread.
> 
> Could be real, could be lies, but If XLB crashes in the next 2 days, you'll know why.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Out of interest why cant anyone do anything to that so-called iconic dude???
> I'm not even talking like law action a simple ban would suffice imo...
> 
> Because he is really, really pissing me and a lot of others off


IE absolutely stole the WS donation money; multiple people have made calls for him to return the money, or at least turn it over to the BC community/foundation. Doesn't seem like he is inclined to play ball, so it's time to get litigious.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> hey frick you know what time the node thing is happening tonight for drk?


It's being delayed because of the fork.

Masternodes caused the whole blockchain to screw up.










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/26gzqq/hold_on_to_your_butts_it_looks_like_we_forked/


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's being delayed because of the fork.
> 
> Masternodes caused the whole blockchain to screw up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/26gzqq/hold_on_to_your_butts_it_looks_like_we_forked/


Ah ok, hope its not delayed too long


----------



## thrgk

XLB off of its lows, maybe it is going to jump tomorrow


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> DRK forked .. like 10minutes after started mining it


Forget about a pump for the night then...wasn't looking good, chart wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> XLB off of its lows, maybe it is going to jump tomorrow


Yeah, I noticed, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Forget about a pump for the night then...wasn't looking good, chart wise.
> Yeah, I noticed, I'll keep an eye on it.


Yea Im gonna watch it tonight and see, may be a nice buy for tomorrow, seems stable at 14


----------



## JMattes

been stable at 14 for two days


----------



## thrgk

here XLB goes, Oh yea


----------



## JMattes

BTC is hitting 590... tempting... if I only had more BTC to sell..


----------



## thrgk

Xlb holding at 15

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> BTC is hitting 590... tempting... if I only had more BTC to sell..


http://bitcoinreporter.com/analysis/bitcoin-market-report-25-may-2014


----------



## DizZz

Any update on DRK? I bought at 21 and sold at 25 and thinking about buying in again at 23.


----------



## thrgk

OK let's buy some XLB sell on the pump tomorrow sell and buy into BC for coinkite going to be a good week hopefully. Happy memorial day everyone and don't forget to buy your liberty coins !!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *BE ADVISED*
> 
> Iconic is being accused of stealing the BC Wall Street funds from Chinese investors. Alleged investors are coming out and confessing, they're saying he blatantly stole from them and is using that to pump XLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most mentions are being covered up and censored on the official thread.
> 
> Could be real, could be lies, but If XLB crashes in the next 2 days, you'll know why.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Out of interest why cant anyone do anything to that so-called iconic dude???
> I'm not even talking like law action a simple ban would suffice imo...
> 
> Because he is really, really pissing me and a lot of others off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IE absolutely stole the WS donation money; multiple people have made calls for him to return the money, or at least turn it over to the BC community/foundation. Doesn't seem like he is inclined to play ball, so it's time to get litigious.
Click to expand...

Again, how do we do this









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> XLB off of its lows, maybe it is going to jump tomorrow


Yeah man expecting a good rise, need to profit


----------



## JMattes

I would be thrilled to see 18 again.. think it would go higher??? I doubt it but one can hope right??


----------



## barkinos98

Guys i profited!


















What to buy now?

E: pic aint showing up; bought fot 14985 and sold 16000, XLB now i have 0.22BTC


----------



## JMattes

I am still holding.. goal for me is 1800.. I'll sleep on it and figure out tomorrow..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Risky business, sleeping with an open position and no kind of stop orders active.

Get on the drk train if you want, good time to buy probably.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Risky business, sleeping with an open position and no kind of stop orders active.
> 
> Get on the drk train if you want, good time to buy probably.


Aight man you da boss!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Keep a stop loss point handy though, mine is at 0.0021...for now.
Might increase it once we're at higher levels. A mental stop loss, since I don't have better trading tools for mintpal (for now).


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Keep a stop loss point handy though, mine is at 0.0021...for now.
> Might increase it once we're at higher levels. A mental stop loss, since I don't have better trading tools for mintpal (for now).


I bought at 23k dead, i was thinking of either selling with a pump or like setting a buy at 27-28k


----------



## Markolc

Where can I find better trading tools for cryptsy? I've been burned countless times because I haven't been able to set a stop loss while I'm at work.


----------



## thrgk

Not much movement in xlb. Did iconic announce the news yet ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's still early, and it's Monday...I'll just hold on to my drk bag for a while, there's no rush.

Gotta check out monero as well, seems to be promising. Vertcoin is dead, seems like the stealth wallet announcement wasn't appreciated, with the last bitcoin price increase helping put a nail on its coffin. Yay me, forgot to cut loss on the bag of vtc in my wallet. I'll eat the small loss and buy more coins to trade with in faster time frames. Bag holding for too long is not my thing, definitely. (except for curecoin which has really good fundamentals)


----------



## frickfrock999

Uh Oh.

News about the hidden premine on DRK just leaked.

The price is crashing fast.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Uh Oh.
> 
> People just found out about the hidden premine on DRK.
> 
> The price is crashing fast.


Yea watching it now, glad I was not in it. Any time on when the announcement from Iconic is being released about xlb?

EDIT: Also dark seems to have a few nice buy walls close by, hmm


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea watching it now, glad I was not in it. Any time on when the announcement from Iconic is being released about xlb?


It's tomorrow. Not sure of the time.

I already cashed out at 16K when I bought it at 13K yesterday. Hype train built great over night.

I'm happy with that.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Uh Oh.
> 
> News about the hidden premine on DRK just leaked.
> 
> The price is crashing fast.


I thought the 'hidden premine' was confirmed to be false... Can you post a link to the information showing the evidence of this?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I thought the 'hidden premine' was confirmed to be false... Can you post a link to the information showing the evidence of this?


At this point, it doesn't matter if it's true or not.

That FUD is having a major effect on the price and trust of the coin. I'm not sleeping overnight while holding any.

Glad I sold all mine yesterday during the Masternode pump.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's tomorrow. Not sure of the time.
> 
> I already cashed out at 16K when I bought it at 13K yesterday. Hype train built great over night.
> 
> I'm happy with that.


Yea I am up about 10%, not sure if I should sell or not.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Uh Oh.
> 
> News about the hidden premine on DRK just leaked.
> 
> The price is crashing fast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if it's true or not.
> 
> That FUD is having a major effect on the price and trust of the coin. I'm not sleeping overnight while holding any.
> 
> Glad I sold all mine yesterday during the Masternode pump.


It seems to be primed for a reversal though...I'll hold mine, don't think it can get any worse than that.


----------



## frickfrock999

Yeah, 210K looks to be the support point.

Now we wait for the rest of the drama to unfold.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah...I'll take it slow, will probably end up selling at midnight...11 hours to go.
Man, we really should start stalking the OTC / google docs trading threads at bitcointalk.
Recently people who bought qcn and monero ended up with a 100x profit.


----------



## barkinos98

I set my sell for 23k, i wont be profiting if it goes through but no losses either


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Holy Heck DRK dump


----------



## frickfrock999

The FUD is strong with this one.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The FUD is strong with this one.


I am pretty skeptical that a coin that champions anonymity can have long term success in the altcoin world we live in today. Transparency doesn't seem like such a bad thing when every other day we have to worry about a hidden premine or some other shenanigans being found.

Edit: I may enter depending on how this shakes out... Also I don't know if anyone mentioned X11Coin (XC) but it is trading hot today.


----------



## frickfrock999

Anddddddddd here comes the rebound at 160K.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah...I'll take it slow, will probably end up selling at midnight...11 hours to go.
> Man, we really should start stalking the OTC / google docs trading threads at bitcointalk.
> Recently people who bought qcn and monero ended up with a 100x profit.


I only got 4x off MRO and I'm still in QCN. But between them and XC, I'm set to pay off my miners rather soon when I was looking WAY down the line last weekend.

XC has serious potential as it is undervalued at the moment. It was such a big gamble and now that it showed working anon, volume has more than doubled as the coin is being eaten up as the early investors are taking their 1000% profits. It should shoot up a bit when that clears out. It is still 7 times cheaper than QCN with half the PoW coins once the dev drops the coins to 10 million as he has said he will. I've been in XC with 2000 coins since 9k. I dumped my most of my remaining DRK into as well after reading the horribly mathematical whitepapers and anon was confirmed to add another chunk of coins.

This week has been awesome. With a little luck it will continue to be so.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Anddddddddd here comes the rebound at 160K.


I think we will hit 150k unfortunately. Crazy day!


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh you've gotta be kidding me.

Now a massive XLB FUD storm is starting up. Just got traction 20 minutes ago.










Price is crashing and crashing fast.


----------



## ivanlabrie

BTC rise is screwing alts up...might dump at a loss and wait.


----------



## JMattes

is that the end of the coin????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh you've gotta be kidding me.
> 
> Now a massive XLB FUD storm is starting up. Just got traction 20 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is crashing and crashing fast.


is that the end of the coin??

you think that is his plan to get cheap coins before they pump it?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> is that the end of the coin????
> is that the end of the coin??
> 
> you think that is his plan to get cheap coins before they pump it?


Lol, remember what I mentioned earlier about IE?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's happened the last 2 pumps is that the price was manipulated down before the big pump.
> 
> Both times.
> 
> And the 27th is the official Libertyday that IE announced.
> 
> One would assume he'd do the same thing he did on his previous pumps.


----------



## JMattes

I am not the bright..


----------



## Roulette Run

I almost bought into DRK two nights ago, but the price jumped right before I did it and I backed out... about now, I'm glad I did.


----------



## barkinos98

I have to admit im glad i got out yesterday
but that iconic guy is seriously pissing everyone off in every single aspect possible, how do we get rid of this butt?


----------



## thrgk

XLB must be getting ready for another pop like last 2 times then if its going down some, hmm


----------



## frickfrock999

XLB just hit it's lowest point.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> XLB just hit it's lowest point.


Buying time?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Buying time?


I gobbled it up like Christmas dinner.

It dumped on today just as I expected.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I gobbled it up like Christmas dinner.
> 
> It dumped on today just as I expected.


Think it may go to 20 tomorrow? It went from 7 to 16 last time.

And Xmas? How about Thanksgiving, Gobble gobble


----------



## JMattes

I got in at 12.... wish I waited for 10...

Can someone post that article that IE posted.. I wanted to read it...
When news like that comes out I would think the coin is going to 0 no?


----------



## frickfrock999

You can't predict how high IE's pumps will go, that's how he operates.

I'm going to set up my sell walls overnight depending on where the price goes. I'd be pretty happy even if it just hit 15-16K.


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://willyreport.wordpress.com/2014/05/25/the-willy-report-proof-of-massive-fraudulent-trading-activity-at-mt-gox-and-how-it-has-affected-the-price-of-bitcoin/

Dump btc...buy xlb? lol


----------



## JMattes

And the downward trend continues..... 9600

I am not sure who there can be an upward trend after this.. not from what I read in his post..

Am I missing something?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> You can't predict how high IE's pumps will go, that's how he operates.
> 
> I'm going to set up my sell walls overnight depending on where the price goes. I'd be pretty happy even if it just hit 15-16K.


Still dumped some, almost at 9 even...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://willyreport.wordpress.com/2014/05/25/the-willy-report-proof-of-massive-fraudulent-trading-activity-at-mt-gox-and-how-it-has-affected-the-price-of-bitcoin/
> 
> Dump btc...buy xlb? lol


ID buy XLB, more change of it rising a higher %, and BTC wont go down superquick i would not think, but never know. maybe it will get to 800 then dump


----------



## frickfrock999

And bam, just shot up from 9K to 12K.

Enjoy your profit gentlemen. I hope you bought it when I posted.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ID buy XLB, more change of it rising a higher %, and BTC wont go down superquick i would not think, but never know. maybe it will get to 800 then dump


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> And bam, just shot up from 9K to 12K.
> 
> Enjoy your profit gentlemen. I hope you bought it when I posted.


Bought at 10k...0.9btc worth.








Waiting a bit for the selloff.


----------



## frickfrock999

Telling you, Ivan.

Some days, it's just too easy.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> And bam, just shot up from 9K to 12K.
> 
> Enjoy your profit gentlemen. I hope you bought it when I posted.


Your methods are AMAZING!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Telling you, Ivan.
> 
> Some days, it's just too easy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Your methods are AMAZING!


His combo of fundamentals + forum stuff + some technical stuff works really well for these smaller alts.
Gotta be a crazy horse to apply it though









https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/xlbbtc

There ya go, lookin good.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Gotta be a crazy horse to apply it though


They don't call me Crazy Horse for nothing.










In the end, we get all KINDS of gainzzzzzz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Insane lol...looking for more. Moving my cut loss slightly up with each candle.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Uh Oh.
> 
> News about the hidden premine on DRK just leaked.
> 
> The price is crashing fast.


The premine issue has been known for months, and discussed ad nauseam. Interesting it truly rears it's head now.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I only got 4x off MRO and I'm still in QCN. But between them and XC, I'm set to pay off my miners rather soon when I was looking WAY down the line last weekend.
> 
> XC has serious potential as it is undervalued at the moment. It was such a big gamble and now that it showed working anon, volume has more than doubled as the coin is being eaten up as the early investors are taking their 1000% profits. It should shoot up a bit when that clears out. It is still 7 times cheaper than QCN with half the PoW coins once the dev drops the coins to 10 million as he has said he will. I've been in XC with 2000 coins since 9k. I dumped my most of my remaining DRK into as well after reading the horribly mathematical whitepapers and anon was confirmed to add another chunk of coins.
> 
> This week has been awesome. With a little luck it will continue to be so.


This gentleman knows where it's at.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh you've gotta be kidding me.
> 
> Now a massive XLB FUD storm is starting up. Just got traction 20 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is crashing and crashing fast.


If true, makes sense and not surprised. If false, wouldn't want to risk a satoshi on XLB going forward,


----------



## ivanlabrie

I recovered 100% of the drk losses with this xlb pump...not bad!








I also recovered part of my vtc losses heh

Planning my next move now. Will take it easy.


----------



## thrgk

u guys holding XLB till tomorrow or taking gains now?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> u guys holding XLB till tomorrow or taking gains now?


I took my gains when it hit 1400.

That's good enough for me.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I took my gains when it hit 1400.
> 
> That's good enough for me.


Getting back in for tomorrow or not worth the risk?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Getting back in for tomorrow or not worth the risk?


That's up to you. I'm done with XLB for a while.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I sold some at 13 and some at 127...was afraid of it going back down, but 14 would have been lovely









Frick you got pm mate.


----------



## Roulette Run

Looks like MintPal has given DRK the boot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Pffff...dayum!!!


----------



## Roulette Run

MintPal ‏@MintPalExchange 4m

The DRK/BTC market is currently frozen because of fork issues, we will bring the market back when the issues have been fully resolved.

Just got this off Twitter.


----------



## frickfrock999

Poloniex took it down too.

Poor DRK.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://willyreport.wordpress.com/2014/05/25/the-willy-report-proof-of-massive-fraudulent-trading-activity-at-mt-gox-and-how-it-has-affected-the-price-of-bitcoin/
> 
> Dump btc...buy xlb? lol


*Awesome* find, great read. Conclusively affirms my inside job suspicions that I've held for months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Looks like MintPal has given DRK the boot.


*whistle....* that's some serious sauce right there.


----------



## thrgk

8 XLB BTC wall on mint


----------



## frickfrock999

http://shouldipanicsell.com/


----------



## Roulette Run

BC just exploded!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys check this out: http://motocoin.org/#mine


----------



## ccRicers

DRK was selling cheap (didn't think I would call 1.8 mil satoshi cheap). Wish I had time to buy some before Mintpal pulled it. And I have held BC I mined a month ago, maybe it's a good time to sell now.

As for my personal mining, I'm getting out of that now and thinking of selling my equipment to prepare for my next big build. When I mine again it will be renting rigs just for fun.


----------



## frickfrock999

Did anybody grab any DRK when it was 130K on Cryptsy?

*INSANITY.*


----------



## antonio8

Anyone doing MRO might be able to answer.

I am up and running but when I start the bat it opens the CryptoNote miner but the address is not the same as in my wallet and I can't change it.

Am I mining for someone else?


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's up to you. I'm done with XLB for a while.


I would have been saying the same thing had I not set a buy price and went to bed last night. Didn't anticipate all that drama or the dip to 9k. Holding .13btc at 13300. Not sure how long I'll have to hold but I'd guess it will be over that sometime in the next couple days. I think I'll be changing my strategy for leaving orders open overnight. Been lucky so far but I could do it a bit more intelligently than I currently am.

Although I definitely should have made the impulse buy on XC I wanted to make yesterday by the looks of it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Did anybody grab any DRK when it was 130K on Cryptsy?
> 
> *INSANITY.*


Nah, missed it...don't have coins at craptsy atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Anyone doing MRO might be able to answer.
> 
> I am up and running but when I start the bat it opens the CryptoNote miner but the address is not the same as in my wallet and I can't change it.
> 
> Am I mining for someone else?


Probably, don't use that gui miner...I downloaded the normal wallet, daemon cmd thingie and the cpuminer mod.
Works like a charm, mining at 154h/s with 4 cores (i7 3820 at stock)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> I would have been saying the same thing had I not set a buy price and went to bed last night. Didn't anticipate all that drama or the dip to 9k. Holding .13btc at 13300. Not sure how long I'll have to hold but I'd guess it will be over that sometime in the next couple days. I think I'll be changing my strategy for leaving orders open overnight. Been lucky so far but I could do it a bit more intelligently than I currently am.
> 
> Although I definitely should have made the impulse buy on XC I wanted to make yesterday by the looks of it.


1st rule: don't rely on luck...if you fancy that go to the casino instead.








2nd rule: don't keep coins overnight, specially newer alts.
3rd rule: keep an eye open for this thread









Heads up guys: Qora will be trading at poloniex soon...keep an eye on it.


----------



## Alka1ine

Yeah I haven't really relied on luck, I've just been lucky to get some of the coins at the prices I've bought them at. I think I bought most of my XLB at 4k, so made out real well on that.

The only coin I'm seriously holding is JPC due to the nature of the coin and anything over 1 or 2 satoshi is profit for me since I mined it from the beginning. Taking a risk on that I know.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's up to you. I'm done with XLB for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have been saying the same thing had I not set a buy price and went to bed last night. Didn't anticipate all that drama or the dip to 9k. Holding .13btc at 13300. Not sure how long I'll have to hold but I'd guess it will be over that sometime in the next couple days. I think I'll be changing my strategy for leaving orders open overnight. Been lucky so far but I could do it a bit more intelligently than I currently am.
> 
> Although I definitely should have made the impulse buy on XC I wanted to make yesterday by the looks of it.
Click to expand...

I think you will be fine with so much xlb I bet tomorrow it will spike nicely. News is released at midnight eastern time from iconic

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Drk back up...a bit low still, but the people who bough in at 130k will be really happy.
I'm glad I cut losses and got into the xlb trade though.


----------



## frickfrock999

Lol, that was the one time I truly hated Bitcoin's long confirmation times.

By the time I got my BTC on Crypsty, it was too late. All the 130K DRK was gobbled up.

Drove me nuts.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'm not 100% that DRK has hit bottom yet... Remember people were doing some major offloading before the markets went down, I would not be surprised if it did not continue for a little after they reopen as well. We shall see; Trade safely


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Probably, don't use that gui miner...I downloaded the normal wallet, daemon cmd thingie and the cpuminer mod.
> Works like a charm, mining at 154h/s with 4 cores (i7 3820 at stock)


I can't find nothing after a few hours of looking. You have a normal qt wallet in windows?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I can't find nothing after a few hours of looking. You have a normal qt wallet in windows?


No such thing as normal, or qt.

It's there mate, download the wallet binaries, run the daemon, follow the instructions in the readme. Then run simplewallet.
Generate an address, copy it and paste it inside the cpuminer bat.
Get cpuminer-multi from the pool's site or monero's btctalk thread.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No such thing as normal, or qt.
> 
> It's there mate, download the wallet binaries, run the daemon, follow the instructions in the readme. Then run simplewallet.
> Generate an address, copy it and paste it inside the cpuminer bat.
> Get cpuminer-multi from the pool's site or monero's btctalk thread.


Thanks,

This one isn't for me it looks like. No readme in any of the 3 files I extracted. I tried to follow the tutorial.

I'll just wait and see if it developes like all the other coins. More noobish for me I guess is what I was looking for.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> This one isn't for me it looks like. No readme in any of the 3 files I extracted. I tried to follow the tutorial.
> 
> I'll just wait and see if it developes like all the other coins. More noobish for me I guess is what I was looking for.


Try quazarcoin, has a readme at least...I'm mining that one.

http://qcn.cryptity.com/#getting_started

I'm mining there.


----------



## JMattes

anyone getting in dark at 17?


----------



## thrgk

What everyone putting sell points on XLB for?


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What everyone putting sell points on XLB for?


agreed


----------



## JMattes

huh?


----------



## thrgk

New news on XLB,

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=600322.new#new

Implementing Anon and Liberty Send!


----------



## ivanlabrie

https://www.poloniex.com/exchange/btc_qora

Qora is at poloniex...









Hope you guys bought in, and that it takes off heh


----------



## thrgk

More XLB news in 1 hour, countdown here,

http://bitsaur.us/

gonna be huge!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try quazarcoin, has a readme at least...I'm mining that one.
> 
> http://qcn.cryptity.com/#getting_started
> 
> I'm mining there.


Thanks.

That was so much easier than MRO.

Is there a list of commands to send coins to an exchange when I want to cash out?


----------



## Deaf Jam

For those of you in MRO,and QCN, expect rough times until a pretty wallet gets released and it gets on MP once functionality is improved. None of the high volume exchanges want to deal with cryptonotes coins because they don't interface the same way as the usual coins. Lots of times, things have to be processed manually.

I think MRO has the best chance long term, but QCN may perform better short term - fewer coins with a lower emission curve. MRO is also being mined out by a massive amount of hashes - like botnet or cloud computing level hash rates last I checked. A high end CPU won't net much at all any longer. So if you don't have strong hands in case those hashes dump instead of pump, don't get in. I imagine QCN will slowly fall into the same hole if it hasn't already.

Right now I'm heavily invested in XC - if XC finds it's top before MRO takes off, I'm going back into MRO as it has a lot going for it.

As of the first anon wallet, they use a mixer with some encryption that is centralized with 10 million PoW coins - then PoS. Revision 2 will use a dual path encrypted nodal network: http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1208/1208.3022.pdf I can't find my other link to the paper which explains the how the keys are handled but the math wasn't fun to look over. Nodes will run off wallets with the coin count for the nodes undetermined at this time (100-1000). So there will be incentive to hoard which will drive price up.

Mining should be done on the coin sometime tomorrow or the next day which will stop the massive dumps and let market and whales take over. The below graph from liteshack.com shows the network hash of all alt scrypt coins (other than cryptonotes) with blue being XC.

Very little to no blocks are making it to the mining pools, so don't even try to mine it right now. It is all multipools and dedicated farms (possibly ASIC/FPGA if they exist) grabbing the last blocks. There should be at least one more set of dumps if anyone wants in "cheap." Don't expect 0.02xx soon, as like DRK, there is work still left to be done before the anon feature is complete and on a truly anonymous non-peerable nodal network.

The dev is VERY accomplished - I know he isn't happy about his name being leaked, so I won't say it again, but it isn't hard to dig up who he is and what he has done in the past.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> That was so much easier than MRO.
> 
> Is there a list of commands to send coins to an exchange when I want to cash out?


You use transaction IDs or something... I know it isn't straightforward. I've seen enough complaints on polo that I have just left my coins on the exchange - I've never mined. The problem with cryptonotes is if you do something wrong there is a good chance it is gone.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> For those of you in MRO,and QCN, expect rough times until a pretty wallet gets released and it gets on MP once functionality is improved. None of the high volume exchanges want to deal with cryptonotes coins because they don't interface the same way as the usual coins. Lots of times, things have to be processed manually.
> 
> I think MRO has the best chance long term, but QCN may perform better short term - fewer coins with a lower emission curve. MRO is also being mined out by a massive amount of hashes - like botnet or cloud computing level hash rates last I checked. A high end CPU won't net much at all any longer. So if you don't have strong hands in case those hashes dump instead of pump, don't get in. I imagine QCN will slowly fall into the same hole if it hasn't already.
> 
> Right now I'm heavily invested in XC - if XC finds it's top before MRO takes off, I'm going back into MRO as it has a lot going for it.
> 
> As of the first anon wallet, they use a mixer with some encryption that is centralized with 10 million PoW coins - then PoS. Revision 2 will use a dual path encrypted nodal network: http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1208/1208.3022.pdf I can't find my other link to the paper which explains the how the keys are handled but the math wasn't fun to look over. Nodes will run off wallets with the coin count for the nodes undetermined at this time (100-1000). So there will be incentive to hoard which will drive price up.
> 
> Mining should be done on the coin sometime tomorrow or the next day which will stop the massive dumps and let market and whales take over. The below graph from liteshack.com shows the network hash of all alt scrypt coins (other than cryptonotes) with blue being XC.
> 
> Very little to no blocks are making it to the mining pools, so don't even try to mine it right now. It is all multipools and dedicated farms (possibly ASIC/FPGA if they exist) grabbing the last blocks. There should be at least one more set of dumps if anyone wants in "cheap." Don't expect 0.02xx soon, as like DRK, there is work still left to be done before the anon feature is complete and on a truly anonymous non-peerable nodal network.
> 
> The dev is VERY accomplished - I know he isn't happy about his name being leaked, so I won't say it again, but it isn't hard to dig up who he is and what he has done in the past.
> You use transaction IDs or something... I know it isn't straightforward. I've seen enough complaints on polo that I have just left my coins on the exchange - I've never mined. The problem with cryptonotes is if you do something wrong there is a good chance it is gone.


lol ecc is at the bottom. stuck holding 100mil of a dead coin. time to sell and get into something else.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

What was the LibertyCoin News?


----------



## barkinos98

I messed up with XLB :/
Bought at 12k and now its 10.5k and i really feel bad


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dump that shizz...get XC and hodl for a while. Try to get a bargain price, don't go for market orders.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Dump that shizz...get XC and hodl for a while. Try to get a bargain price, don't go for market orders.


Aight man, going for XC.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Dump that shizz...get XC and hodl for a while. Try to get a bargain price, don't go for market orders.


You think XC is currently undervalued? I know its a new coin, but its probably at the same pace as XLB right now only without the bad press


----------



## Roulette Run

You guys might want to take a look at BC today, it's had one bounce already.


----------



## JMattes

Looks like XC just exploded.. damn was trying to buy it tooo.. I see 15


----------



## thrgk

XLB news is tonight iconic changed it from this morning to Wednesday morning.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Damn it my buy order on XLB that I setup last night didn't go through. I could of upped my order but then my switch bit the dust.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> XLB news is tonight iconic changed it from this morning to Wednesday morning.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


What time zone are these guys working on... How does Wednesday morning = tonight?
They in China?


----------



## ozzy1925

guys, how much darkcoin should i expect mining with 3x290 (12mh/s)?


----------



## dealio

nah..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys, how much darkcoin should i expect mining with 3x290 (12mh/s)?


about 3-4 days to mine 1 DRK


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Looks like XC just exploded.. damn was trying to buy it tooo.. I see 15


heh









It might get even higher than that, keep an eye on the price. If you bought low enough taking profits is fine.


----------



## Roulette Run

For guys that like to do chart analysis, you'll probably like this article: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/news/bitcoin-technical-analysis-price-reversal-due/2014/05/27


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

This guy one MintPal with a million 1 XLB orders is annoying... You can't use any of the market analysis because of the way it is calculated on both MintPal and BitCoinWisdom....


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't see btc dropping below 500, that guy is nuts...he wants people to panic sell into his orders at bitfinex before btc goes past 600 imho.


----------



## JMattes

Ivan what are in today?

Trying to figure out what my next move it.. seems real iffy on almost every front and I dont like gambling..


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Ivan what are in today?
> 
> Trying to figure out what my next move it.. seems real iffy on almost every front and *I dont like gambling.*.


I LoL'd


----------



## lacrossewacker

I should have kept my quiet investment in Zed.....


----------



## JMattes

Glad I made someone laugh...

Normally with Frick he has some great intel on news that is about to break so he is pretty good at predicting a pump I think his trades arent gambling







there calculated..

Ive been trying to find outlets for news and what not, but I never can find any day new.. the official threads all have people just trying to pump or bash the coins.. not really good source for news.


----------



## frickfrock999

News isn't the only factor in a pump, it's always a combination of things when I research a coin.

I hold it in high importance because I learned from Wolong how it can move markets. But TA and hype/buzz are always important.

As we're seeing with GLC right now, which just doubled in the past 10 minutes.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Glad I made someone laugh...
> 
> Normally with Frick he has some great intel on news that is about to break so he is pretty good at predicting a pump I think his trades arent gambling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there calculated..
> 
> Ive been trying to find outlets for news and what not, but I never can find any day new.. the official threads all have people just trying to pump or bash the coins.. not really good source for news.


Sorry I don't have anything really insightful; Markets look really stagnant this morning. I have low orders on XLB right now waiting for someone to dump into the current price, honestly I wouldn't mind if it didn't fill though. XC doesn't look toooo bad but that could change at a moments notice.


----------



## frickfrock999

Scratch that.
*
TRIPLED.
*










Now that's easy money.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh my God.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't see btc dropping below 500, that guy is nuts...he wants people to panic sell into his orders at bitfinex before btc goes past 600 imho.


I wasn't trying to make any trading recommendations based upon his analysis, I just thought you guys might want to look at it.


----------



## Hydraulic

So dump globalcoin now? lol


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> So dump globalcoin now? lol


With that kinda pump.. I would think so but thats me personally


----------



## Hydraulic

What exchange are you on there? I dont see it happening on cryptsy


----------



## frickfrock999

It's over now. It was on Bittrex.

But still, it was at 76 this morning till the news broke out and it crashed earlier.

Then, insanity ensued.

Rebound prices are a heck of a drug.


----------



## ArbyWan

So after a couple of weeks of fine tuning on my 290X I finally have a great speed on x11 with DRK(or any other x11 like LTCx)



So i am happy there, on Scrypt I get 850Khs and I haven't played around with SHA265 very much.

Running 850 Core and 1500 Mem on Stock voltages which took me a bit to get to, mining script obviously gives me a much higher Temp to deal with but the Corsair Air 540 is quite good at keeping stuff cool.

Just thought I would share, oh and is anyone jumping on the LTCx train? Leaves in about a day... https://www.altcoincalendar.info/coins/490-LTCX


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Ivan what are in today?
> 
> Trying to figure out what my next move it.. seems real iffy on almost every front and I dont like gambling..


Didn't you buy into XC?
Now's the time to sell probably...easy money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> News isn't the only factor in a pump, it's always a combination of things when I research a coin.
> 
> I hold it in high importance because I learned from Wolong how it can move markets. But TA and hype/buzz are always important.
> 
> As we're seeing with GLC right now, which just doubled in the past 10 minutes.


That's insane! What news did you hear about GLC? I find it really hard to predict any kind of violent pumps like those...I take a stab at fundamentals when investing in IPOs or buying coins from OTC threads but that's about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> So after a couple of weeks of fine tuning on my 290X I finally have a great speed on x11 with DRK(or any other x11 like LTCx)
> 
> 
> 
> So i am happy there, on Scrypt I get 850Khs and I haven't played around with SHA265 very much.
> 
> Running 850 Core and 1500 Mem on Stock voltages which took me a bit to get to, mining script obviously gives me a much higher Temp to deal with but the Corsair Air 540 is quite good at keeping stuff cool.
> 
> Just thought I would share, oh and is anyone jumping on the LTCx train? Leaves in about a day... https://www.altcoincalendar.info/coins/490-LTCX


I was about to launch LTCx, guy stole my idea lol...have a few others in the works though.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Didn't you buy into XC?
> Now's the time to sell probably...easy money.
> That's insane! What news did you hear about GLC? I find it really hard to predict any kind of violent pumps like those...I take a stab at fundamentals when investing in IPOs or buying coins from OTC threads but that's about it.
> I was about to launch LTCx, guy stole my idea lol...have a few others in the works though.


The announcement was them going live on Bittrex.

And as we all know, that's a prime time for a coin to get pumped and rise like crazy.









That's why I love riding Mintpal waves when new coins get adopted. Whales are always ready to pounce.


----------



## barkinos98

What do we buy now?


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Didn't you buy into XC?
> Now's the time to sell probably...easy money.
> That's insane! What news did you hear about GLC? I find it really hard to predict any kind of violent pumps like those...I take a stab at fundamentals when investing in IPOs or buying coins from OTC threads but that's about it.
> I was about to launch LTCx, guy stole my idea lol...have a few others in the works though.










My bad only reason is I noticed it pop on the Bittalk community just recently, I am going to ride the wave, it is set for a 0% premine, which originally was at 0.09% so the Dev seems to be reacting to the community outrage lol.

EDIT

Unless I am misunderstanding and you wanted to have LTCx launch as your coin and the other Dev beat you to the punch haha. Also seems that people are dumping their DRK ATM


----------



## ivanlabrie

yeah, I'm working with my team and we will launch a few alts soon. one was ltcx11
..


----------



## Roulette Run

Check out the buy wall on CureCoin: https://www.poloniex.com/exchange/btc_cure


----------



## ArbyWan

Man XC is certainly looking like a good move right now, DRK is just doing it's up and down dance for the day i guess


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Check out the buy wall on CureCoin: https://www.poloniex.com/exchange/btc_cure


70 BTC @ 93k, looking good.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Man XC is certainly looking like a good move right now, DRK is just doing it's up and down dance for the day i guess


If it really goes up haha.. Been playing with it for the last 4 days.. it needs a good pump...
There is no real buying power on this coin right now to move the price up.. or even hold it at a good level.


----------



## thrgk

Man XLB still low, anyone getting back in? Was the news released?


----------



## frickfrock999

Holy Jesus Christ....

DRK is hemorrhaging right now.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Holy Jesus Christ....
> 
> DRK is hemorrhaging right now.


buy time?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Holy Jesus Christ....
> 
> DRK is hemorrhaging right now.


I hope nobody is still in it and XLB is looking bad too. The XLB IRC chat is on fire right now.


----------



## ArbyWan

Yeah DRK is making me sad, just get up and running with a half decent Hash rate and it starts to fall out







Well I guess i will look at LTCx even more so now...


----------



## tice03

Whats the reason for the massive DRK downfall? New car smell gone? Whales moving onto newer and sexier alt coins on the market?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> buy time?


If you like playing with fire.

They're getting pulverized by XC and that Premine issue isn't helping matters. XC is just coming across as a better coin right now.

However, it doesn't seem to be dipping below 140K....

The DRK team is releasing an announcement in 5 minutes regarding the situation and masternodes

Still a very high risk


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Whats the reason for the massive DRK downfall? New car smell gone? Whales moving onto newer and sexier alt coins on the market?


There was a big Hard Fork yesterday i think, caused a panic in the DRK markets


----------



## frickfrock999

ANNOUNCEMENT RELEASED.

https://darkcointalk.org/threads/masternode-payments-and-beyond.921/


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> ANNOUNCEMENT RELEASED.
> 
> https://darkcointalk.org/threads/masternode-payments-and-beyond.921/


Great thanks frick, was waiting for that to drop, why do I see so many people hating on XC?(Not here but on other forums e.t.c)


----------



## cam51037

So are most of you guys around here still mining, or focusing 100% on trading now? Just curious, because I've noticed much of the content in this thread is on trading, and there's the rare post on mining. (It was the exact opposite around a year ago  )


----------



## frickfrock999

That's not even the worst of it.

XLB just got the worst news to date.

The dev abandoned the project and dumped all his coins. He manipulated Iconic into pumping it and made a fat profit from his work.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's not even the worst of it.
> 
> XLB just got the worst news to date.
> 
> The dev abandoned the project and dumped all his coins. He manipulated Iconic into pumping it and made a fat profit.


Think XC is still a good buy even at this high price? How about XLB? Buy back in or not worth the risk?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Zedcoin is supposed to have an announcement soon (maybe in the next hour and a half?)


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Zedcoin is supposed to have an announcement soon (maybe in the next hour and a half?)


Funny that I just randomly bought 30 for Sh**s and Giggles, hope it is a good announcement


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How about XLB? Buy back in or not worth the risk?


Remember what I first said about XLB when it launched?

How I told every single person here it wasn't to be trusted long term?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's actually sort of funny.
> 
> The team that preached freedom, liberty, and being totally open/transparent goes and does the exact opposite once they start getting big.
> 
> Good Lord.


How I told everybody the dev was censoring and covering up valid criticism?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> But they're compromising the community's trust by doing this, and especially doing it so brazenly.
> 
> You can't cover up fair and valid criticisms like that. You just *CAN'T* if you want to be successful.


I stand by my statements from before. That's why I got out yesterday for good.

Do not trust these people or that coin.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's not even the worst of it.
> 
> XLB just got the worst news to date.
> 
> The dev abandoned the project and dumped all his coins. He manipulated Iconic into pumping it and made a fat profit from his work.


Balls, I just saw it way low at mintpal and the buy support going crazy so i bought in again at 6700. Oh well, i'll probably get something out of it with some patience. Didn't invest much but I it sucks because it only went to around 14000 last night and my big sell of 500 was at 141250. Might dump at 13 but not below. Looks like I'm riding out the storm on this one.


----------



## thrgk

Yea true. What are you buying for today? BC coinkite isnt out till June 1st


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Remember what I first said about XLB when it launched?
> 
> How I told every single person here it wasn't to be trusted long term?
> How I told everybody the dev was censoring and covering up valid criticism?
> I stand by my statements from before. That's why I got out yesterday for good.
> 
> Do not trust these people or that coin.


Scarier still is there are still buy orders going through for like a 1000 XLB's over on MP


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Balls, I just saw it way low at mintpal and the buy support going crazy so i bought in again at 6700. Oh well, i'll probably get something out of it with some patience. Didn't invest much but I it sucks because it only went to around 14000 last night and my big sell of 500 was at 141250. Might dump at 13 but not below. Looks like I'm riding out the storm on this one.


you holding?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So are most of you guys around here still mining, or focusing 100% on trading now? Just curious, because I've noticed much of the content in this thread is on trading, and there's the rare post on mining. (It was the exact opposite around a year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Trading is way more profitable than mining most of the time...ROI is faster too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Balls, I just saw it way low at mintpal and the buy support going crazy so i bought in again at 6700. Oh well, i'll probably get something out of it with some patience. Didn't invest much but I it sucks because it only went to around 14000 last night and my big sell of 500 was at 141250. Might dump at 13 but not below. Looks like I'm riding out the storm on this one.


Dump that crap









I bought into Qora, as a more longish term investment...also got a stake at NXTL and Simcoin. We'll see what happens with those.


----------



## barkinos98

mfw Iconic is a huge poop hole
mfw coins go down because of this idiot
mfw no one can do anything about this

dead serious btw


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> you holding?


Looks like it. Way too low to sell at the moment. I just wish I had btc available to buy in at 3999 a few minutes ago. Already back up to 5. Definitely shouldn't be a long term thing, but panic sells are always good if you know where to stop.

I don't have enough time to follow the news as much as i need to, so getting stuck with a bag due to something like this hopefully won't become a regular thing for me.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Wow... I left the computer for a couple hours and came back and XLB crashed out.... Crazy; Usually I set a really low order and thankfully I pulled it before I left the house... I missed the XC rise though


----------



## ArbyWan

Damn sold my ZED to early, bought in at 1200 and sold for 1400, and now it is on the rise


----------



## JMattes

Lost my shirt on XLB... only got a sock left...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Lost my shirt on XLB... only got a sock left...


At least you got a sock. I have nothing.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> At least you got a sock. I have nothing.


Your not the only one man.. not the only one..

This is what happens when coins go bad.. I honestly cant believe how quick that went south.. over almost nothing..
One guy backing out.. nuts man.. just nuts..

Anyone looking at the crazy 5000 BTC 24HR Volume of Dark on Mint?


----------



## Roulette Run

x11(XC) is in the process of being outed for the premine they removed from their OP.

If nothing else, cryptos are a form of entertainment all their own.

The proof: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=600706.0


----------



## note235

damn huge chunk lost on xlb


----------



## ArbyWan

Nice to see DRK back to a normal position, however long that lasts


----------



## ccRicers

Hope someone here bought DRK when it was at .014.... I'm buying some now anyways, don't see any other reason for it to crash again.


----------



## JMattes

I sold my XLB at 7.... (bought at 13 hence only have a sock left), but I got Dark at 14.. I need it to go to 27 to recoup my loses on XLB..
Anyone thinking it possible? haha...


----------



## Roulette Run

I'm gonna go on record now in predicting another BC price spike in the next 3-4 hours, not based upon news, but by watching the market very closely for the past two days. I believe people have been gathering at low prices since the last spike by keeping sell walls on the price to keep it down, just like they did all day yesterday that led to the spike this morning.

I could be wrong, but I don't think so.

I also admit that I am keenly attuned to the BC market, because I believe in BC as a long term investment and I am trying to increase my holdings rather than make short term profit. I have made some very good increases in my holdings over the past couple of days both mining and playing the ponzi game. I actually made quite a lot more playing the ponzi game than I did mining yesterday, sure it's a gamble, but no more so than the market.


----------



## dealio

i dumped the little XLB i had last night.. still holding a small 0.02btc bag of DRK


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm gonna go on record now in predicting another BC price spike in the next 3-4 hours, not based upon news, but by watching the market very closely for the past two days. I believe people have been gathering at low prices since the last spike by keeping sell walls on the price to keep it down, just like they did all day yesterday that led to the spike this morning.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think so.


I will take that action!


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> If it really goes up haha.. Been playing with it for the last 4 days.. it needs a good pump...
> There is no real buying power on this coin right now to move the price up.. or even hold it at a good level.


There is insane buy support, just whales are picking up right now. They don't support until they are fed. There was a 160 btc dump on MP today that brought the coin down a whole 5k sats. It was up by the next candlestick to where it started. The day before there was a massive dump, I barely had time to dump my BC at MP to grab XC on MP - polo was still rock solid. A 30% arb opportunity went to 10% in no time flat, it then bounced up to 150k before settling at 130k. The day before the coin was cut in half on a dump, it bounced back in 30 minutes nearly to where it was. Lots of support is there, you just don't see it because PoW is happening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's not even the worst of it.
> 
> XLB just got the worst news to date.
> 
> The dev abandoned the project and dumped all his coins. He manipulated Iconic into pumping it and made a fat profit from his work.


I read a pastebin of the IRC, IE was being a dick and insulting the dev. He also claimed he had gotten anon working in a day. When called on it, he just became more of a dick. He got what he deserved - I hope he has so many bags of coins that the trashman has to come to pick them up. I feel sorry for those with bags other than IE and the rest of the scammers, but they can't say they weren't warned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> x11(XC) is in the process of being outed for the premine they removed from their OP.
> 
> If nothing else, cryptos are a form of entertainment all their own.
> 
> The proof: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=600706.0


1% premine is nothing. He also has it listed again. I have to admit you made me laugh since your in BC and they certainly didn't have the best of launches in regards to fairness.

Like anything, could he bail and run? Sure. But then his name will be posted all over the internet since it is out there along with the words scam artist. I don't think he'd risk his security consulting job that probably pays a whole lot more than 135k in coins could, the guy isn't stupid.


----------



## JMattes

So Deaf Jam.. What are you thinking looks good right now?


----------



## barkinos98

Got in at 27130 for BC man


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I have to admit you made me laugh since your in BC and they certainly didn't have the best of launches in regards to fairness.


I wasn't trying to dis. the coin or the dev, what I was trying to do was alert people to things that could affect the price of coins they're involved in, whether they want to take action on that news is their business.


----------



## thrgk

What everyone buying for tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What everyone buying for tonight/tomorrow?


I would take a look at BC instantly!!!


----------



## thrgk

how high you expecting it to go?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how high you expecting it to go?


32000+... I'm hoping. Pressure above 31000.


----------



## antonio8

Just curious and don't won't to start an argument.

Why do people say that BC was an unfair launch. I followed it for days before the launch and by the time I got my wallet downloaded and installed it was at block 37.

I didn't know how to solo at the time so I missed out on that. Just did cpu through the wallet. I did get in on a pool to mine though.

Maybe since I didn't know how to solo there was an issue with the conf file that I am unaware of.

Again just curious because it was a good coin for me and I still have about 15% of my original stash. Which isn't a lot unfortunately.


----------



## thrgk

hmm 15btc sell order on BC, idk if its a good buy.

You buying BC frick or just chilling today?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Frick seems to be chilling at his stable









I'm playing btc/usd tonight...holding some Qora.


----------



## thrgk

qora? where can i buy that lol, never heard of it. is news being released on it tonight or?

Also, Ivan what do you think is best to mine with 4 7970s to make some profit?


----------



## ccRicers

What's the name of the website that has a calendar for the new coin launches? I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So Deaf Jam.. What are you thinking looks good right now?


Tough to say as I'm guessing your looking short term. I'm playing more medium/long term at the moment, so I'll just tell you what my investments are.

I'm holding VTC, XC, and BC for medium/long term. I bought into FLT when it was around 350 sats and I'm debating about to sell half to cover my investment as it may go up some more. I'm not entirely convinced of that though. I also hold a bit of DISTRO, again long term.

I do like MRO a whole lot for the long term, I just do not think it is ready yet. It needs a better wallet and exchange interface before MP will think of picking it up. It is also in a major downtrend that I do not see the bottom of quite yet.

I know your looking for short term plays, and I really don't have any. The closest bet I would have would be XC, but seeing as the coin isn't going to come into it's own until version 2, the coin could go either way right now. The upside is that PoW is ending VERY soon, so MP will dump and coins might be cheaper for the ride up. The downside is that the big pump might wait on the second revision. I really don't know. Right now it is just a fancy mixer. BC has been having a lot of action lately as well, only problem is BC also has someone who likes to push it down - coinkite is being officially launching BC on June 1st though, so it may take a lot of weight to keep it pinned in.

Frickfrock or ivan may have some better plays for you if your looking short term. I usually stumble upon my short term plays by accident - I don't really see any solid ones right now. MRO and QCN were supposed to be long term and they blew up. So I took the money and ran.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I wasn't trying to dis. the coin or the dev, what I was trying to do was alert people to things that could affect the price of coins they're involved in, whether they want to take action on that news is their business.


Fair enough.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Just curious and don't won't to start an argument.
> 
> Why do people say that BC was an unfair launch. I followed it for days before the launch and by the time I got my wallet downloaded and installed it was at block 37.
> 
> I didn't know how to solo at the time so I missed out on that. Just did cpu through the wallet. I did get in on a pool to mine though.
> 
> Maybe since I didn't know how to solo there was an issue with the conf file that I am unaware of.
> 
> Again just curious because it was a good coin for me and I still have about 15% of my original stash. Which isn't a lot unfortunately.


It had a short mining period with lots of heavy holders. http://www.devtome.com/doku.php?id=a_massive_investigation_of_instamines_and_fastmines_for_the_top_alt_coins#blackcoin Short mining period makes for poor initial distribution. They have done a lot with the coin since then, but the start will always cloud the coin and allow people like IE to make allegations that are believable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What's the name of the website that has a calendar for the new coin launches? I can't find it anymore.


Here you go: https://www.altcoincalendar.info/


----------



## JMattes

Thanks Deaf Jam!

Roulette Run.. you still thinking there is going to be a huge pump in the next say 1hr?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Thanks Deaf Jam!
> 
> Roulette Run.. you still thinking there is going to be a huge pump in the next say 1hr?


I'm on the fence about now, I know twitter was going nuts about 45 mins. ago from the players, but that seems to have died down. We'll see. I've still got my sell just short of 32000 and was hoping I might get another go at it from a buy back and a second play, but we'll see.

There's a 17BTC wall sitting there that has to be gone through at 28500, that's a lot of coins.

On the other hand, that wall could be to make sellers jump over so coins can be gathered cheap and be removed for another pump???

I was also actually predicting a short wave, but that went a little higher than I thought it would, with a little fall back, then the main push. Wolong can be unpredictable at times.


----------



## JMattes

I hear you.. looking for the second pump if it's going to happen I think it has to be soon.. but any ways the first one was nice.

I appreciate the heads up it was a good call

that 25 btc sell wall may stop the pump unless all of a sudden it disappears

well that killed momentum. . but you nailed the small wave and the fall back.
just waiting for the big push.. so let's see haha

the buy orders just didn't build.. not sure where everyone went.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm on the fence about now, I know twitter was going nuts about 45 mins. ago from the players, but that seems to have died down. We'll see. I've still got my sell just short of 32000 and was hoping I might get another go at it from a buy back and a second play, but we'll see.
> 
> There's a 17BTC wall sitting there that has to be gone through at 28500, that's a lot of coins.
> 
> On the other hand, that wall could be to make sellers jump over so coins can be gathered cheap and be removed for another pump???


That wall isn't moving. Looks like the pump was killed. Someone really hates BC and all the weak hands are willing to help by jumping the wall.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I hear you.. looking for the second pump if it's going to happen I think it has to be soon.. but any ways the first one was nice.
> 
> I appreciate the heads up it was a good call
> 
> that 25 btc sell wall may stop the pump unless all of a sudden it disappears
> 
> well that killed momentum. . but you nailed the small wave and the fall back.
> just waiting for the big push.. so let's see haha
> 
> the buy orders just didn't build.. not sure where everyone went.


It's been a little odd the past two days, it's like somebody is intentionally keeping the price held down with sell walls, they're not dumping, they're just not letting the price rise. I'm wondering if it might not be the pool doing it for both better payouts and coin accumulation for themselves, but earlier today, I read where BCpool is if not the most profitable pool, it's in the top 3. That being said, I try to take things I read on twitter with a grain of salt when I'm expecting a pump, but that can be a sign of the coin to watch for the day.


----------



## thrgk

XLB on the way up, rebuy?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> That wall isn't moving. Looks like the pump was killed. Someone really hates BC and all the weak hands are willing to help by jumping the wall.


Yeah, there have been a couple of sells go down to 28000 and just sit there with nobody grabbing. It's like a Mexican standoff. Pretty strange.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> XLB on the way up, rebuy?


The risk totally outweight the rewards IMO.


----------



## ArbyWan

Some XLB news, interesting read.... https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=600322.msg6979945#msg6979945


----------



## yanks8981

Whats the recommendation to do with Curecoin? I am currently mining that and have about 100. Is that expected to get some traction some day?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hmmmm, might be a good idea to scoop some up...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hmmmm, might be a good idea to scoop some up...


XLB?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> XLB?


I think he's talking about CureCoin


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Whats the recommendation to do with Curecoin? I am currently mining that and have about 100. Is that expected to get some traction some day?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think he's talking about CureCoin


I was talking about XLB, I'm folding and holding all the curecoins I can, and buying when it dips below 0.001 too.

XLB, it's risky as heck, but the chart shows it retraced all the way down to the 1.618 retracement and bounced off support. Currently sidetrading, perhaps people accumulating before an incoming price rise, perhaps it keeps going down. We'll see, I just bought a decent bag. If I lose, I'll lose 3%, if I win, I might make a way bigger profit than that


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Some XLB news, interesting read.... https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=600322.msg6979945#msg6979945


well that was...umm..







a scammercoaster!

like this but with scamming!











btw, METH got listed on MP


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I was talking about XLB, I'm folding and holding all the curecoins I can, and buying when it dips below 0.001 too.
> 
> XLB, it's risky as heck, but the chart shows it retraced all the way down to the 1.618 retracement and bounced off support. Currently sidetrading, perhaps people accumulating before an incoming price rise, perhaps it keeps going down. We'll see, I just bought a decent bag. If I lose, I'll lose 3%, if I win, I might make a way bigger profit than that


Yea true, did you put a 3% sell stop loss in? Maybe I will do the same and get in XLB


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I was talking about XLB, I'm folding and holding all the curecoins I can, and buying when it dips below 0.001 too.
> 
> XLB, it's risky as heck, but the chart shows it retraced all the way down to the 1.618 retracement and bounced off support. Currently sidetrading, perhaps people accumulating before an incoming price rise, perhaps it keeps going down. We'll see, I just bought a decent bag. If I lose, I'll lose 3%, if I win, I might make a way bigger profit than that


Is poloniex the only place that has cure?


----------



## JMattes

how do you put a sell stop lose in?!?!
they have one of those?


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I was talking about XLB, I'm folding and holding all the curecoins I can, and buying when it dips below 0.001 too.
> 
> XLB, it's risky as heck, but the chart shows it retraced all the way down to the 1.618 retracement and bounced off support. Currently sidetrading, perhaps people accumulating before an incoming price rise, perhaps it keeps going down. We'll see, I just bought a decent bag. If I lose, I'll lose 3%, if I win, I might make a way bigger profit than that


I scooped some up as well, I read all the drama and scam stuff and I do hope the dev(s) that have taken over get a decent shot at it at least. Only time will tell


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea true, did you put a 3% sell stop loss in? Maybe I will do the same and get in XLB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> how do you put a sell stop lose in?!?!
> they have one of those?


It's a mental one...If it gets to 0.000045 I'll probably sell.
We'll see...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Is poloniex the only place that has cure?


For now, poloniex and bittrex.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> I scooped some up as well, I read all the drama and scam stuff and I do hope the dev(s) that have taken over get a decent shot at it at least. Only time will tell


----------



## thrgk

IDk seems like XLB is retreating lower now, hmm, no real reason for a pump is there?


----------



## JMattes

anyone know anything about the meth coin?


----------



## thrgk

Glad I sold black coin at 28.7, just before it dropped below 28. Wondering what to buy for tomorrow?


----------



## dealio

XC just did a nice upswing


----------



## JMattes

holy cow up swing


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's a mental one...If it gets to 0.000045 I'll probably sell.
> We'll see...
> For now, poloniex and bittrex.


You still got your xlb? Any reason for a pump in the near future other than hope?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> IDk seems like XLB is retreating lower now, hmm, no real reason for a pump is there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> You still got your xlb? Any reason for a pump in the near future other than hope?


Told ya, cut loss at 0.000045. Actually sold at 0.000047.

I'm waiting for a better buy.

I desperately need a bitcoinwisdom chart for XC, mintpal's is le suck.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Told ya, cut loss at 0.000045. Actually sold at 0.000047.
> 
> I'm waiting for a better buy.
> 
> I desperately need a bitcoinwisdom chart for XC, mintpal's is le suck.


Ah good, its down to 41 now. You still think theres a chance for a pump? IDk man


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah good, its down to 41 now. You still think theres a chance for a pump? IDk man


You're going to lose a lot if you just ask in a forum every time you're not sure about it. I'd say dump if you can stand the losses. If you go in small at 4k and it goes back up to 15k eventually, then you've still made a decent chunk of change. If you're like me and already had a decent chunk in above 10, then you can either try and buy at 3800-4200 and try to make up some losses, or just wait it out and hope to get some of your money back.

At this point I'm down $175 on it but I've made slightly over that on other coins the last week so I'm just sitting on it. If I sell now I get $80 which won't pay for much so I'm just going to see how it all pans out. Sometimes patience pays off, sometimes it screws you over...but at least it's a slow let down since it already looks doomed


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I prefer small losses and wait for a better more clear opportunity.


----------



## ArbyWan

Darn gonna take a loss on the XLB ride it seems haha at 39 now


----------



## JMattes

Hard to tell how far down it would go.. Honestly nothing changed about the coin except one nut case went crazy and had 1000 followers..

Unless it was 100% based on him and the full thing was pumped by him.. It may recover a bit in time..

Really depending on the community and the devs to decide..


----------



## dealio

XC keeps swinging


----------



## Deaf Jam

I need to buy a popcorn machine to follow the XLB thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> XC keeps swinging


Yeah, but I'm too scared to take advantage of it now. lol


----------



## JMattes

Anyone thinking the XC will be the next Dark and will rise all the way up to Dark prices? It tripled in like 24hours..


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone thinking the XC will be the next Dark and will rise all the way up to Dark prices? It tripled in like 24hours..


Yeah seems I should have held onto the little bit of XC I had, really regret it now







Gah man there is no stopping XC today double mad!


----------



## JMattes

I could of got into XC at 14.. instead I got in to XLB and lost 50%


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I could of got into XC at 14.. instead I got in to XLB and lost 50%


XLB is the perfect example of why people should not spam this thread on "What Should I buy/Sell now?" Nobody should ever lose 50% on a coin.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> XLB is the perfect example of why people should not spam this thread on "What Should I buy/Sell now?" Nobody should ever lose 50% on a coin.


So your saying I should of sold?









Just messing with you.. I think we need to get this back to a Crypto thread about new innovation and development, etc..
As much as I loved hearing what to buy and sell this isnt a trader thread and I know Ivan and Frick have said it along with others..

Onwards and Upwardsto better things.

Anyone know how XC's anon sending will work? Does it work now?


----------



## ArbyWan

So looks like LCTx, which launches in 3 hours but has no exchange nor a Wallet lol, has decided to do a premine


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> So looks like LCTx, which launches in 3 hours but has no exchange nor a Wallet lol, has decided to do a premine


Whats the scope on LCTx? Whats it offer?
What would make it a good coin?

I need a new coin to mine.. Maybe that would be it..
Can you post the official thread here?


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Whats the scope on LTCx? Whats it offer?
> What would make it a good coin?
> 
> I need a new coin to mine.. Maybe that would be it..
> Can you post the official thread here?


Biggest thing right now is that it is an x11 coin, I mean so far it seems iffy to me cause the dev is very vague about things and has not really been replying to the forums in a timely manner. I am going to mine it for a bit, see what happens.

The X11 Algo is where it is at, I mean my 290X is sitting at 50C.. 50C! And doing 3.4MH on DRK so I think there will be a lot of movement in this area.

If you look on ebay and gander at the prices on a r9 280x, they are so dirt cheap because people are trying to switch over to the ASIC stuff so it leaves a secondary market for us GPU mining folks to grab up so awesome cards for mining/gaming at a freaking steal!

*Here* is the Offical thread on LTCx.


----------



## JMattes

I mean the temp and the electricty usage is great but if your doing more hash... so is everyone else.

I never got into X11.. is it like cgminer? Whats a basic coding look like?


----------



## ArbyWan

X11 uses a modified SGMiner so the coding is almost exactly the same as CG/SG miner but just uses a new kernel for mining. What is making it the place for some people is that it was made for GPU mining and will not see any ASIC type mining in it for a while.



That is how it looks.

And *Here* is the page for the info on the miner mod.


----------



## dealio

XC is still going up... i keep selling and buying 50 XC back and forth ))<>(( forever. lol


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> XC is still going up... i keep selling and buying 50 XC back and forth ))<>(( forever. lol


I am sure it will go to the moon.. I am too scared to get in now as it seems to be at its limit as of now.. but who knows could keep skyrocketing..


----------



## dealio

i expect it to get to 400k easy, but what do i know


----------



## Roulette Run

I thought you guys might be interested in this chart, it's pretty interesting:


----------



## Roulette Run

The question is: How does one go about turning you onto something new without it being called advertising? Lots of markets, lots of features.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I thought you guys might be interested in this chart, it's pretty interesting:


Would more interesting if I could sign up and use it lol. I did ssign up for the beta but no key to login


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Would more interesting if I could sign up and use it lol. I did ssign up for the beta but no key to login


Keep checking your e-mail. It comes.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Keep checking your e-mail. It comes.


Lol yeah me being an impatient fool just got it


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Lol yeah me being an impatient fool just got it


Check out the chat, William just gave me info on upcoming additions.


----------



## ArbyWan

LTCx 30Min and counting


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> LTCx 30Min and counting


whats in 30mins?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> LTCx 30Min and counting


I am ready.

Hopefully it launches on time and smooth launch.


----------



## ArbyWan

New coin is launching - *Info.*


----------



## thrgk

Ah nice.

What is everyone buying into today? Wish I had bought XC, that thing just keeps going up and up. Anyone interested in BC? Coinkite is coming June 1st might give it a boost


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah nice.
> 
> What is everyone buying into today? Wish I had bought XC, that thing just keeps going up and up. Anyone interested in BC? Coinkite is coming June 1st might give it a boost


I don't understand the sell resistance that has been set up against BC, look around the 28500 mark. Somebody has been sitting on the BC price for days now.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I don't understand the sell resistance that has been set up against BC, look around the 28500 mark. Somebody has been sitting on the BC price for days now.


Yea i know what you mean, like someone is holding it there.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea i know what you mean, like someone is holding it there.


I think I'm gonna go back to mining the pool x11 style, I've gotten reports of some very nice payouts on my twitter feed.

One thing I am seeing is the narrowing of the waves and I'm wondering if that might not be leading to a breakout.



Any of our super traders got any thoughts on this?


----------



## ArbyWan

Forgot to leave my Teamveiver going so looks like I will be 4Hrs behind on LTCx ahaha People really hating the premine that LTCx has done also


----------



## ivanlabrie

I normally trade tending markets... I'd wait a bit before jumping into BC.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I think I'm gonna go back to mining the pool x11 style, I've gotten reports of some very nice payouts on my twitter feed.
> 
> One thing I am seeing is the narrowing of the waves and I'm wondering if that might not be leading to a breakout.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of our super traders got any thoughts on this?


is that x11 coin?


----------



## dealio

XC keeps on keeping on... rebought my 50 ))<>(( XC @ 320k


----------



## note235

anyone looking at boost x13 coin?
bought some at 03 and now its 12


----------



## barkinos98

So, what to buy now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

You never know...should have held on to the XC heh


----------



## dealio

you can still buy XC

(disclaimer: i suck @ this)


----------



## ArbyWan

So LTCx is looking a little rocky, seems the community is not happy with the premine or the diff level lol


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You never know...should have held on to the XC heh


Good news for you. XC is on your favorite site now. https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/XCbtc


----------



## JMattes

So get into LCTx mining if you have a mining rig? or not worth the hassle?

Just went to the official thread.. looks like a $hit storm


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> is that x11 coin?


No, it's BlackCoin and I was talking about BlackCoinPool, it can be mined with x11 for BlackCoin payout even though BlackCoin is no longer a coin that can be mined, it went totally PoS about a month ago, BCP mines other coins to purchase BC on the market which is then paid to the miners.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> So, what to buy now?


Hope you were able to make a little on that aborted BC pump last night.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's a badly done clone...My plan was WAY better heh
Might do it anyway.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So get into LCTx mining if you have a mining rig? or not worth the hassle?
> 
> Just went to the official thread.. looks like a $hit storm


Lmao yeah been reading 30+ pages now and man o man, it has turned completely sideways, I backed out as I wasn't even going to see more than 1 LTCx in like 8Hrs and that was after the 200 block mark.

I'd say it had it's day, literally a day








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's a badly done clone...My plan was WAY better heh
> Might do it anyway.


If you are, now might be a bad time lol just cause of the **** storm brewing on LTCx right now.


----------



## Alka1ine

So of course I didn't take my 5% gain on DRK and now it's diving to 14... Anybody want cheap DRK? How low will we go today









**lol, nevermind, that corrected quickly...**


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> So, what to buy now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you were able to make a little on that aborted BC pump last night.
Click to expand...

Yeah man, i bought some cheap coins and set them to sell a bit higher than my buys and woke up to 0.02BTC total profit...
When you consider i only have 0.21BTC in total thats not bad


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> So of course I didn't take my 5% gain on DRK and now it's diving to 14... Anybody want cheap DRK? How low will we go today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **lol, nevermind, that corrected quickly...**


Wish I was paying attention I would of bought at that price!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah man, i bought some cheap coins and set them to sell a bit higher than my buys and woke up to 0.02BTC total profit...
> When you consider i only have 0.21BTC in total thats not bad


I'm glad to hear it, cause it didn't get near the bump I thought it was going to get. I was thinking about you.


----------



## ArbyWan

I need BC to hit 28 or 29 then I will be happy







Looks like I am taking a hit on XLB, held out for a couple days but not sure if I should still ....


----------



## Roulette Run

I'm having problems setting up my x11 miner, I've named my .conf file "sph-sgminer.conf" and I'm trying to use the following batch file to connect, but I keep getting an error in the cmd. window of:
"sph-sgminer is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."

My current batch file:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
timeout /t 4
sgminer -c sph-sgminer.conf

pause

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DizZz

Cure at 85! Buy buy buy


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Cure at 85! Buy buy buy


damn right! I ain't dumping...time to gobble some up.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm having problems setting up my x11 miner, I've named my .conf file "sph-sgminer.conf" and I'm trying to use the following batch file to connect, but I keep getting an error in the cmd. window of:
> "sph-sgminer is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."
> 
> My current batch file:
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> timeout /t 4
> sgminer -c sph-sgminer.conf
> 
> pause
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

sgminer.exe --config sgminer.conf

Thats mine and it seems to work for me, I did rename my files though. If you have trouble still I can Dropbox my current X11 Mod miner


----------



## dealio

so much for LTCX.. apparently the dev was trying to dump 10000 coins but block rewards had only generated about 3000









i mined 1/2 day for nothing. running away from this crap nao.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> so much for LTCX.. apparently the dev was trying to dump 10000 coins but block rewards had only generated about 3000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mined 1/2 day for nothing. running away from this crap nao.


Yeah I only had about and hour in then the **** storm started so i stopped, and the sell wall has since been dropped which is more than likely because it got public attention lol.

Oh well off to another coin, looking at BoostCoin and some others currently


----------



## NomNomNom

anybody buying into boostcoin?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Cure at 85! Buy buy buy


Do you generally keep your Cure in a wallet or on the exchange?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I keep them in my wallet...naturally.

Made out with a 20% gain on XC. Things slowed down, and I was a bit late but it's still money.








5m and 1m chart, paired with 15m.

Couldn't trade without bitcoinwisdom charts heh


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I thought you guys might be interested in this chart, it's pretty interesting:


Did you see this I posted earlier, they have a lot rolling out, lots of markets, balances and trades are coming.


----------



## JMattes

why is dark crashing?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Do you generally keep your Cure in a wallet or on the exchange?


Don't ever store coins on the markets unless you've got them up for trade, you're asking for trouble if you do.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> why is dark crashing?


It's being heavily manipulated at the moment. I guess whales need to be fed.


----------



## JMattes

can anyone explain why xc would be rising so much? will it be the new dark? and take its price too?


----------



## frickfrock999

Anybody who wants to make *SERIOUS* money right now, it's time to move.

XC is 411k on MP currently.

And it's selling for *500K* on Cryptsy.

*GET ON THIS ACTION WHILE YOU STILL CAN.*


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Anybody who wants to make *SERIOUS* money right now, it's time to move.
> 
> XC is 411k on MP currently.
> 
> And it's selling for *500K* on Cryptsy.
> 
> *GET ON THIS ACTION WHILE YOU STILL CAN.*


glad I got in at 41 how high can this go? So freaking weird

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Dude, sell it on Cryptsy while you still can.

The gains you'd get are ridiculous. Do not let this pass you up.

I dumped mine for 507k and I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## thrgk

Wouldn't get to cryptsy in time

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

The gap is closing.

434K on MP and 490K on Crypsty.










If you guys want to make the easiest money of your life, you better buy from MP and sell on Crypsty ASAP.

Still a chance for awesome profits.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Wouldn't get to cryptsy in time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I have a lot
damn
if it did...!!!!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The gap is closing.
> 
> 434K on MP and 490K on Crypsty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys want to make the easiest money of your life, you better buy from MP and sell on Crypsty ASAP.
> 
> Still a chance for awesome profits.


transfer out, how you get it to change exchanges so fast lol, usually takes minutes


----------



## frickfrock999

It's over. Gaps are closed and price is stabilized.

Hope some of you were able to take advantage of the gains.


----------



## thrgk

Still doesnt even show as pending, always slow transfers


----------



## frickfrock999

Don't worry.

If you gobbled up a bunch of it at 411-420K range when I posted about it, you can still sell it at a hefty profit at Cryptsy right now.









The main thing was buying it when it was that low. Now you get to reap the rewards.

It's even at 460K at MP right now..


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Don't worry.
> 
> If you gobbled up a bunch of it at 411-420K range when I posted about it, you can still sell it at a hefty profit at Cryptsy right now.


Still no pending, thats crap that it can take this long. You holding for tomorrow? Might spike another 100%


----------



## Ali Man

I was once thinking of playing the same game with YAC. Was going for 900 sats on bter and 1060 on cryptsy, but given the extreme slow transfer times, I knew that it would be worthless to even think about triggering in....


----------



## Joffell

Looks as though it will rise to that level on Mintpal

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## DizZz

Cure now at 80! Still buying


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I was once thinking of playing the same game with YAC. Was going for 900 sats on bter and 1060 on cryptsy, but given the extreme slow transfer times, I knew that it would be worthless to even think about triggering in....


That's why I told everybody here to buy it up at MP. You'd make a profit either way.

Once either place stabilizes, those who bought it that low are still making bank.

Even if it didn't transfer to Crypsty in time.

In other words, keep your XC on MP and enjoy the gains.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's why I told everybody here to buy it up at MP. You'd make a profit either way.
> 
> Once either place stabilizes, those who bought it that low are still making bank.
> 
> Even if it didn't transfer to Crypsty in time.
> 
> In other words, keep your XC on MP and enjoy the gains.


I got.to ask.. how.many times did you rinse and repeat


----------



## note235

XC is too fun


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I got.to ask.. how.many times did you rinse and repeat


Only once. I saw it coming a little while ago so I managed to get my coins on there pretty quick.

Those transfer times are brutal.


----------



## JMattes

Frick what's your take on the value of XC can it hit Dark levels?

I guess price is made up of coins in circulation, what it offers, PR, and I am sure pure hype..

I was never good at figuring out why dark is now .01+ and bc is .002+


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Only once. I saw it coming a little while ago so I managed to get my coins on there pretty quick.
> 
> Those transfer times are brutal.


Thinking holding XC is good idea? I kinda do


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Frick what's your take on the value of XC can it hit Dark levels?
> 
> I guess price is made up of coins in circulation, what it offers, PR, and I am sure pure hype..
> 
> I was never good at figuring out why dark is now .01+ and bc is .002+


The hype train is strong and the accumulation is insane.

Those profits you guys just made 20 minutes ago?

That should be a pretty clear indicator of potential XC holds.

But you can never trust anything too long in Crypto.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Thinking holding XC is good idea? I kinda do


I never hold a coin for more than a few days unless I absolutely have to.

I'm in it for gains, not long term adoption.


----------



## JMattes

well it did go from .0001 to .0004 in like 24hrs..
just trying to predict if .004 to .01 is possible


----------



## thrgk

Still 0 Confirmations on cryspty been pending forever


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Did you see this I posted earlier, they have a lot rolling out, lots of markets, balances and trades are coming.


Got any links?
What technical indicators and types of orders do they have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> can anyone explain why xc would be rising so much? will it be the new dark? and take its price too?


I don't fiddle with motives in general, I look at charts...
Was looking at the 15m,5m and 1m chart at bitcoinwisdom and noticed a pump was about to begin.
Bought some at 0.0036, sold at 42, bought back again at 0.00395 sold at 0.0043, then a third pullback and missed the last one but I gained 20.5% in less than an hour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Still 0 Confirmations on cryspty been pending forever


Forget about craptsy...it's pathethic as an exchange.
I try to avoid them like the plague, specially when time is crucial like when you're arbing.


----------



## thrgk

OMG XC is going nuts on Crypsty 600!


----------



## JMattes

I have always wondered how the different exchanges stayed so close..
this is clearly a huge gap..

too lazy and I a sell phone to try for profit..


----------



## thrgk

Can you send funds from one exchange to another or have to send to wallet, then exchange?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can you send funds from one exchange to another or have to send to wallet, then exchange?


exchange to exchange is fine. The coins wont know the difference, just one withdral address to another deposit address, simple as that


----------



## Roulette Run

This is just for barkinos98:


----------



## Infinitegrim

Dang, I probably shouldn't have Ignored Dogecoins...

My 750,000 went from being worth $800 or so down to $250 =(

Two weaks ago I could have gotten 1lb of silver for them, I dont think I can even get 1/2 of that now.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh dear God in heaven...

Pinkcoin just went Anon.









http://anon.pinkcoin.info/

Price just exploded 150%. From 11 to 26.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> Dang, I probably shouldn't have Ignored Dogecoins...
> 
> My 750,000 went from being worth $800 or so down to $250 =(
> 
> Two weaks ago I could have gotten 1lb of silver for them, I dont think I can even get 1/2 of that now.


I may not of been in doge.. but I feel your pain and can completely relate.. maybe it will bounce back?


----------



## frickfrock999

By the way, XC is still selling on Cryptsy for 500K+.

So don't think you missed your chance if you snagged that cheap XC I mentioned earlier. You can still make a *GREAT* profit and your confirmations should be done by now.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I may not of been in doge.. but I feel your pain and can completely relate.. maybe it will bounce back?


I recently sold 700k of my doge for somewhat of a loss, but I mined most of the 1.2m I had and bought maybe 400k at 103-112. Definitely sucks, but could be worse....

He could have dumped his coin from XLB to DRK like I did and watched them both plummet today







Now I can only hope the anon magic works on XLB after all that crap yesterday. Might buy more xlb since it's so cheap, but damn it is risky. The dev is in the thread and participating now though so who knows. Maybe this was all a well orchestrated play by them to get super cheap coins before they pump back to normal? Such a good name to throw away over 1 guy leaving and a bunch of internet heros storming the XLB thread.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> By the way, XC is still selling on Cryptsy for 500K+.
> 
> So don't think you missed your chance if you snagged that cheap XC I mentioned earlier. You can still make a *GREAT* profit and your confirmations should be done by now.


Blockchain stuck as no one is staking. Dev is compiling the fix and will release the new wallet in a few hours. No one will get coins there in time to arb.

On the plus side. I've now paid off my 5 mining rigs in only 3 months.


----------



## Roulette Run

I've just heard that XC has forked, be careful what you're doing.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Blockchain stuck as no one is staking. Dev is compiling the fix and will release the new wallet in a few hours. No one will get coins there in time to arb.
> 
> On the plus side. I've now paid off my 5 mining rigs in only 3 months.


Yeah, I heard about that.

Hopefully, their coins got in before the fork. It literally just happened.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> By the way, XC is still selling on Cryptsy for 500K+.
> 
> So don't think you missed your chance if you snagged that cheap XC I mentioned earlier. You can still make a *GREAT* profit and your confirmations should be done by now.


Yea the spread is huge, sadly im still at 0 confirmations, i emailed a ticket and they upped it to tech support level


----------



## frickfrock999

New Wallet just got released. Staking is back to normal.

http://www2.x11coin.org/xc-05-28-2014rc1.rar

Now go get rich off that Cryptsy money. Prices are still 500K+


----------



## JMattes

Just sent coins to Cryptsy from Mint.. not seeing them showing up..


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just sent coins to Cryptsy from Mint.. not seeing them showing up..


Good luck ....


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> New Wallet just got released. Staking is back to normal.
> 
> http://www2.x11coin.org/xc-05-28-2014rc1.rar
> 
> Now go get rich off that Cryptsy money. Prices are still 500K+


Would have been on that but cryptsy won't let me generate a deposit address...grrr. It's always something with that exchange.


----------



## JMattes

This is odd... any chance there doing it on purpose.. 100% sure it sent 100% sure it was the right address.. 100% sure its not showing up haha

thrgk you at least get it showing up?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Would have been on that but cryptsy won't let me generate a deposit address...grrr. It's always something with that exchange.


Oh yeah, it takes forever.

But if you sent them in even 20-30 minutes ago, you should be golden.

People in the IRC are reporting profits on the Cryptsy exchange right now. Right after the wallet released.


----------



## Alka1ine

Nah, it won't even let me get an address to deposit them to, so it would be 20min from now if it magically generated one after the 25th time.


----------



## thrgk

Mine on Crypsty is still 0 Confirmations and its been over 2 hours.....


----------



## JMattes

My coins are in limbo... Sent from Mint 13 mins ago and do not even show as received on Cryptsy..


----------



## frickfrock999

Thinking about buying more XC for lulz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bought 100...for lulz.

And I also bought 133 darkcoins...reversal at 0.01 btc








Psych number power.


----------



## thrgk

watch it fall on crypsty as deposits arent confirmed


----------



## frickfrock999

LOL, both exchanges are going nuts.

Half of people are getting confirmed, half aren't.

MP and Crypsty are getting overloaded from the ridiculous deposit/withdrawal volume.









*CHAOS.*


----------



## JMattes

Haha... I think there stealing my coins.. there scammers I say haha scammers...

Just our luck man... has to happen to us..

Maybe you mentioned.. but are your coins even showing up?
Mine arent..


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*


The public source comment?
Is that what is holding the confirms from going through?

ThreeGigs
@Horus: So we're basically an XC island until the dev updates github?
mrcashking
@bangajie614: whats up?
petm212326
XC is better than drk
coinity
@ballzdeep311: that looks susp.
Horus
@ThreeGigs: I assume so

Once its fixed there will be a massive dump as coins fluid Cryptsy..


----------



## thrgk

Wonder if XC will jump huge tomorrow, wish i could sell on CR and buy on Mint


----------



## Alka1ine

XC jumping into DRK? Up to 14k already...


----------



## thrgk

They should shut down and fix the deposit issue, not right, been 3 hrs


----------



## frickfrock999

This is hilariously ridiculous.

Cryptsy's not doing their reputation of horrible confirmation times any favors.









I've NEVER seen it this bad before.


----------



## thrgk

Did yours xfer frick?


----------



## JMattes

Currently XC is offline for maintenance and you will not be able to view balance, withdraw or deposit until XC returns.Please know that your coins are safe, and XC should be returning soon. Once wallet is up, your deposits will then go through.Sincerely,GraceCryptsy.com

Looks like its still trading though... and now matches Mintpal price..


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Did yours xfer frick?


I only transferred once, remember? When I sold that initial load for 507K.

That was before this hell on earth began.


----------



## thrgk

In the mean time its dropping like a rock, i wanted to sell at 540


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> In the mean time its dropping like a rock, i wanted to sell at 540


Come on man does anything go smoothly..

I am going to go to bed.. hope to wake up to my coins and see XC worth .01....

Thank you for contacting us about this issue.
Currently X11Coin is not generating deposit addresses.
X11Coin is offline. We are waiting an update from the developer.
Deposits will be posted once it's back online.
Thank you kindly for your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,
Marjorie
Cryptsy.com

Nothing I can do.. I am going to bed...
Night all


----------



## thrgk

Nothing I can do but hold either man, all tied up in confirmations and lost 30%+ gains, this sucks, they should of shut it down and let the people that deposited first at least be able to sell once.

Off to bed, hopefully its 600 tomorrow, my luck ,be 200 lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm dumping and getting into drk as soon as I see the uptrend resume...already made 260 bucks with drk in 15 minutes.


----------



## frickfrock999

Ehhhhh, I didn't buy that much XC the 2nd time. I guess I'm not that invested in it right now.

I'm just glad I got in before everything went haywire. As soon as it leaked on the BCT thread, it all went downhill.

But up till then, me and the crew didn't have any issues.


----------



## thrgk

half is confirmed, think i should just go to bed or sell and go dark?


----------



## Roulette Run

Careful what you guys are doing with XC:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=600706.msg7005794#msg7005794


----------



## thrgk

Wow now everyone is blaming the DEV and some seem scared it might crash the coin price. Cant believe that, had 30% and lost it, That bull


----------



## frickfrock999

Lol, everybody dumped XC after that and moved on to DRK.


----------



## thrgk

Not quite as happy as everyone else, lost 30% gains in an hour, all because I could not get them confirmed, guess I hold now. Jmattes, and my luck sucks


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Got any links?
> What technical indicators and types of orders do they have?


Sorry, didn't see this earlier and only did now because I was looking back several pages:

https://www.coinigy.com/

I talked to the dev. in the chat this morning, and they're rolling out new stuff on Friday I think he said, I think he said the account balances would be live with more to come.

***EDIT***

Copied from their chat:

William: thanks =) lots more to come
William: balance monitoring/tracking goes live on friday
chnchapters: as of beta testing, right now, the site is not functional as for tradeing correcct?
chnchapters: gotcha
William: correct. we're rolling everything out in stages, testing thoroughly internally before we enable
William: on friday you'll be able to attach api accounts, which will automatically pull your balances in for monitoring
William: i shouldnt say "pulls your balances in" i mean, keeps track of your balances








William: we're also trying to get 2FA enabled by then. we'll see


----------



## frickfrock999

It's most likely FUD, the price will hopefully recover soon enough.

Strong FUD though. 0_0


----------



## dealio

fedora coin mixer FUD worked...bitcointalk aholes did it again... now im holding XC bag. crap.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> fedora coin mixer FUD worked...bitcointalk aholes did it again... now im holding XC bag. crap.


Hey man, at least we made a decent amount from the pump earlier.


----------



## dealio

fresh steamy pile of FUD https://ip.bitcointalk.org/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2F9bj9y4N.jpg&t=540&c=QjWs82WD9CL8XQ







i hope they get bad cases of diarrhea


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's most likely FUD, the price will hopefully recover soon enough.
> 
> Strong FUD though. 0_0


what coin are you talking about xc?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dealio

aaaaand it crashed


----------



## thrgk

Wow there goes all my coins. All because crypsty. I'm out, got notta left.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

I cut losses on XC...had 101 left, sold at 13% loss...never look back, things get ugly fast.

I'm gonna bet on DRK as soon as I see a clear uptrend, currently in a sidetrading trance.
Waiting for my bag of Qora to make a move, same as with Curecoin.

I lost all faith on VTC, just a second PoW Litecoin replacement, don't see people adopting it anytime soon...and prices reflect that.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Now this is going to be some beautiful profits on XC! I got in at 200k

Whales Know what they are doing, notice anything with the volume of the dumps? Where were the walls? Oh they pulled them magically at the right time.


----------



## frickfrock999

That was the fastest mad dump and pump ever.


----------



## thrgk

Yea me and jmattes bought at 41 couldn't get out on the pump and now it just dumped. Lucky us

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea me and jmattes bought at 41 couldn't get out on the pump and now it just dumped. Lucky us
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Told ya, gotta act quick...as soon as I heard here about the fork I dumped at 0.004...bought at 0.0046, not the end of the world.

Roulette run> I wouldn't trust those coinigy guys with access to my exchange accounts, no way.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That was the fastest mad dump and pump ever.


i was staring at bitcoinwisdom 1minute chart live when it crashed. almost diarrhead in my pants


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i was staring at bitcoinwisdom 1minute chart live when it crashed. almost diarrhead in my pants


Just hit 33K.

33K from a 13K floor.

The diarrhea Gods have smiled upon us today my friend.

*WE ARE NOT WORTHY.*


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea me and jmattes bought at 41 couldn't get out on the pump and now it just dumped. Lucky us
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya, gotta act quick...as soon as I heard here about the fork I dumped at 0.004...bought at 0.0046, not the end of the world.
> 
> Roulette run> I wouldn't trust those coinigy guys with access to my exchange accounts, no way.
Click to expand...

couldn't act crypsty had our coins tied up and would not confirm them sadly. I would of gotten out at 540 if I had the chance

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Just hit 33K.
> 
> 33K from a 13K floor.
> 
> The diarrhea Gods have smiled upon us today my friend.
> 
> *WE ARE NOT WORTHY.*


Meh, missed a 3x gain...it was risky as heck though.


----------



## frickfrock999

Holy crap.

That XC FUD?

Turns out, it was a planned and coordinated attack from members of the Darkcoin community. Multiple members attacked the thread and spread misinformation everywhere.

People are finding out about it now and they're *PISSED.*









Even DRK members are angry at what their community did.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> This just got even more interesting.
> 
> That XC FUD?
> 
> Turns out, it was a planned and thought out attack from members of the Darkcoin community. Multiple members attacked the thread and spread misinformation everywhere.
> 
> People are finding out about it now.
> 
> And they're PISSED. Even DRK members are angry at what their community did.


But didn't it fork anyway?
Drk still's going up, it seems...I'll wait before jumping on it again. WIll sleep on btc for now.
Have fun guys


----------



## dealio

XC should swing up again right about now... i hope i am right after staring at candle/depth charts for too long


----------



## thrgk

If it was fake news that caused xc to dump then it should have a nice pump soon and dark should crash

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

There is a XC whale flexing their muscles with a 100BTC buy wall on MintPal. Interesting night to say the least.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If it was fake news that caused xc to dump then it should have a nice pump soon and dark should crash
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


The XC devs say they're going to show their code tomorrow to ease any doubts.

But I'm curious what's going to happen tomorrow with DRK once everybody else finds out what they did.

The DRK devs were part of the group that lead the attack. It was done under their control/supervision.


----------



## dealio

that 100 btc wall at 280k is not going to last 10 minutes


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If it was fake news that caused xc to dump then it should have a nice pump soon and dark should crash
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The XC devs say they're going to show their code tomorrow to ease any doubts.
> 
> But I'm curious what's going to happen tomorrow with DRK once everybody else finds out what they did.
> 
> The DRK devs were part of the group that lead the attack. It was done under their control/supervision.
Click to expand...

that's really low even for crypto. I wouldn't be surprised if dark crashed hugely.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that 100 btc wall at 280k is not going to last 10 minutes


It would be pulled as the price approached either way, but it is interesting that someone has that much on the exchange. They could possibly be dumping to cause panic throughout the night to pick up cheap coins for the already needed recovery.


----------



## dealio

aaand its gone









no walls left all the way to 600 (yet)


----------



## frickfrock999

252K.

WHO BE GOBBLIN' UP MAH XC?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If it was fake news that caused xc to dump then it should have a nice pump soon and dark should crash
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The XC devs say they're going to show their code tomorrow to ease any doubts.
> 
> But I'm curious what's going to happen tomorrow with DRK once everybody else finds out what they did.
> 
> The DRK devs were part of the group that lead the attack. It was done under their control/supervision.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> that's really low even for crypto. I wouldn't be surprised if dark crashed hugely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> 252K.
> 
> WHO BE GOBBLIN' UP MAH XC?


Drk is still on its way up...despite news, money talks and people invested 1000 drk per masternode.
They want their ROI, keep that in mind.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Drk is still on its way up...despite news, money talks and people invested 1000 drk per masternode.
> They want their ROI, keep that in mind.


DRKs been on a downtrend for the past hour since people found out it was them behind the XC FUD.









It was at 135 and now it's at 126.










We'll have to wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> DRKs been on a downtrend for the past hour since people found out it was them behind the XC FUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at 135 and now it's at 126.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to wait to see what tomorrow brings.


I dont' see any downtrend that is out of the norm though... Seems like the drama had no impact on the market to me.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I dont' see any downtrend that is out of the norm though... Seems like the drama had no impact on the market to me.


True, markets always turn down at the end of the day anyway.

But like I said, we'll find out tommorow what the effects are. I don't think it's going to crash, but who knows.

It's interesting to note that DRK isn't the only one with Masternodes now. CAIx does them as well.

Payments are starting next month.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Frick I have a question about your order placement strategy. Do you tier your buy/sell orders or do you place orders in lump sums? Also at what price do you tend to try an enter compared to the current spread? Do you do a certain percentage below the highest bid or over? Just curious what other people are doing.


----------



## frickfrock999

I buy lump sums most of the time. Unless it's a coin I'll know I'll be wave riding with.

The percentage is entirely different from coin to coin and what information I have about it. But most of the time, I know how high/low a coin is going to go ahead of time from other sources.









I also never keeps coins overnight. Even with sell/buy walls in place. I much prefer seeing everything as it's happening.


----------



## Gabkicks

umm... you guys that are awake might want to buy some XC now before it shoots up again 0_0. I dumped all my drk for xc a couple days ago. Then this shady business from drk devs... for shame.. all it did was lower prices so i could get some more xc.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> aaand its gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no walls left all the way to 600 (yet)


Yea man its going to explode soon hopefully with the bad news being fake and that being proved by realising the code tomorrow we should be set. If I was a dark investor I'd sell and go xc. Devs are important and those that tried to screw xc I wouldn't truzt. Time will tell though.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Frick I have a question about your order placement strategy. Do you tier your buy/sell orders or do you place orders in lump sums? Also at what price do you tend to try an enter compared to the current spread? Do you do a certain percentage below the highest bid or over? Just curious what other people are doing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I buy lump sums most of the time. Unless it's a coin I'll know I'll be wave riding with.
> 
> The percentage is entirely different from coin to coin and what information I have about it. But most of the time, I know how high/low a coin is going to go ahead of time from other sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also never keeps coins overnight. Even with sell/buy walls in place. I much prefer seeing everything as it's happening.


+1, the last bit is crucial imho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea man its going to explode soon hopefully with the bad news being fake and that being proved by realising the code tomorrow we should be set. If I was a dark investor I'd sell and go xc. Devs are important and those that tried to screw xc I wouldn't truzt. Time will tell though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


If I were a serious investor/non trader I'd go MRO heh

EDIT: seems like DRK was in a corrective phase, but downtrend is still strong. I'd stay away for longer term. Heck, I'd stay away from longer term everything xD
I calculated my gains and I made 5% more money trading pullbacks for quick $ vs buying in low and waiting for the top of the XC pump for instance.
It's a shame I missed the rebound from the bottom, but well, catching a falling knife is risky business...

EDIT2: bear with me







...Bitleu is on a move: https://www.bittrex.com/Market/Index?MarketName=BTC-BTL
33 btc vol, and increasing, keep an eye on it, might be good for a 10-100x gain







LEL


----------



## Roulette Run

Has anybody tried out the new AMD 14.6 beta drivers yet?


----------



## Roulette Run

Made a nice little home run when DRK hit 0.015 a few minutes ago on Cryptsy, gonna try for a second dip a 0.01525, I don't have much in it, so it's just play money.


----------



## ArbyWan

Hah so seems DRK and XC had some fun while I was sleeping







And LTCx seems to be holding steady, the thread has taken a new turn now since the Dev has finally shown the premine wallet









Also seems that BOST is making out okay, glad I pointed my miner there for a bit


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looks good, seems like the bigger picture is a true reversal from the recent downward spiral...
I call wave 3 of an uptrend (elliot wave theory).
Should get to 0.016-0.019 in two hours.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Should get to 0.016-0.019 in two hours.


Good Lord, Dark going up that fast?

Alright, here we go then.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Look at em charts, just hold yer horses till the pump begins then jump on it as you usually do








I may miss it this time since I need to go out, but have fun on my behalf guys








Did you get on the cheap Bitleu, Qora and maybe Curecoin action?
Those are waiting to pop...


----------



## dealio

today is gonna be nuts for both XC and DRK, animosity between coins non withstanding


----------



## yanks8981

Do you guys have a preferred exchange? Do you sign up for multiple? I am curious whats the most efficient.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> today is gonna be nuts for both XC and DRK, animosity between coins non withstanding


I'm taking Ivan's suggestion on DRK today.

0.016-0.019 in 2 hours is too good to pass up. Sounds like easy money.









Especially since it's at 0.0132 right now.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> today is gonna be nuts for both XC and DRK, animosity between coins non withstanding
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking Ivan's suggestion on DRK today.
> 
> 0.016-0.019 in 2 hours is too good to pass up. Sounds like easy money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since it's at 0.0132 right now.
Click to expand...

sold xc and bought dark hope it goes up. Then can buy back in xc

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm waiting for an entry. won't buy till I see confirmation and some momentum. be careful and go get some gains yo


----------



## Roulette Run

It appears Cryptsy is down and that's where I have my minute DRK holdings, but I did make a substantial gain earlier, have bought back in on this dip and I'm thinking of moving my position higher... if I can get back in before the pump to do it.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> today is gonna be nuts for both XC and DRK, animosity between coins non withstanding
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking Ivan's suggestion on DRK today.
> 
> 0.016-0.019 in 2 hours is too good to pass up. Sounds like easy money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since it's at 0.0132 right now.
Click to expand...

BTW why in 2 hours ? Is something happening then ? Seems to be stable around 140 now

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just aim for quick 5-10% bursts, I do that and multiply by as many pullbacks as I can trade with confidence and end up making more than just holding till the top.
15-17% gain vs 20.5% for me yesterday, on drk alone. the 3-5% diff is a lot.

If you feel like it, plus500 now trades both ltc and btc, has a bonus thingie going...don't think you can take the $ out in btc but you can fill the account via paypal which is cool.


----------



## frickfrock999

Dumped Drk.

TIme to watch BOST.


----------



## ArbyWan

I might jump in on the DRK train, mined like .09 over the past couple days off and on so i'll add that to the pile haha. Decided I am not checking my BOSt wallet until I get home, woke up to 14BOST today


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Dumped Drk.
> 
> TIme to watch BOST.


BOST? I will check it out


----------



## lacrossewacker

poloniex is being a PITA


----------



## thrgk

use bittrex


----------



## thrgk

I guess I may as well buy into BOST, not much to lose at this point. I kinda think XC will bounce back to 400 as well maybe


----------



## dealio

i WTHell'd strongly @ http://www.walmart.com/ip/Butterfly-Labs-Bitcoin-Miner-10-GH-S-Processor-USB-2.0-BF0010G/34952957


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I guess I may as well buy into BOST, not much to lose at this point. I kinda think XC will bounce back to 400 as well maybe


Woah, braver man than me.









I was just watching for an entry point. I haven't bought anything else this morning.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i WTHell'd strongly @ http://www.walmart.com/ip/Butterfly-Labs-Bitcoin-Miner-10-GH-S-Processor-USB-2.0-BF0010G/34952957


It's because of their partnership with TigerDirect... Funny though LoL


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i WTHell'd strongly @ http://www.walmart.com/ip/Butterfly-Labs-Bitcoin-Miner-10-GH-S-Processor-USB-2.0-BF0010G/34952957


I know it will not not be good for mining BTC but is it decent to play around with for the price?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Woah, braver man than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just watching for an entry point. I haven't bought anything else this morning.


Should of sold dark at 142, up more now


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i WTHell'd strongly @ http://www.walmart.com/ip/Butterfly-Labs-Bitcoin-Miner-10-GH-S-Processor-USB-2.0-BF0010G/34952957


Oh god, I don't want to see the support thread for something like that, people having no idea what the hell it is will probably buy some







I dislike ASIC's really


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Oh god, I don't want to see the support thread for something like that, people having no idea what the hell it is will probably buy some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike ASIC's really


*"WHY CAN'T I GO ON THE INTERNET WITH MY NEW PC?"*


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *"WHY CAN'T I GO ON THE INTERNET WITH MY NEW PC?"*


"Can I run Crysis 3 on this?"


----------



## dealio

"so you mean to tell me my new mining computer doesnt play minecraft ?"


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Woah, braver man than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just watching for an entry point. I haven't bought anything else this morning.


Did you sell at 0.016 like I predicted?
I wanted to be extra sure and was AFK...missed those sweet gains.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I know it will not not be good for mining BTC but is it decent to play around with for the price?


Sucks, like most asics...it's like 1.5 years late lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Should of sold dark at 142, up more now


Meh...happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> "so you mean to tell me my new mining computer doesnt play minecraft ?"


LEL


----------



## ArbyWan

Some BOST/X13 news, nothing that wasn't already known i'm sure.

http://altcoinauthority.com/2014/05/boostcoin-x13-powpos-altcoin-on-the-rise/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=boostcoin-x13-powpos-altcoin-on-the-rise


----------



## thrgk

Think the dark guys will dump and move into XC again?


----------



## dealio

the XC FUD machine is still going strong... https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=629985.0

also DRK shill threads keep popping up.. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=629518.0


----------



## barkinos98

Guys did you buy XC?
Its at 23k and i def. bought some after this morning's quickie (27k buy, 31k sell)


----------



## dealio

i have a 41k XC bag from last nite i must hodl tight


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i have a 41k XC bag from last nite i must hodl tight


dude can you like adopt me?
at 23k thats like 94BTC

Thats like more than the watch I would love to own (Mother of Pearl steel/gold daytona)

Please?


----------



## frickfrock999

Lol, DRK isn't getting any punishment at all and XC keeps getting lower and lower.

Mudslingers in full effect.

The status quo never changes.


----------



## thrgk

Is there a way to pick these coins that explode? one is up 1450% on Bittrex, thats amazing,


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i have a 41k XC bag from last nite i must hodl tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude can you like adopt me?
> at 23k thats like 94BTC
> 
> Thats like more than the watch I would love to own (Mother of Pearl steel/gold daytona)
> 
> Please?
Click to expand...

umm.... 

a bag of 50 XC bought @ 41k sats each

i sure cant MOE like you do









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is there a way to pick these coins that explode? one is up 1450% on Bittrex, thats amazing,


check out ipominer


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Oh god, I don't want to see the support thread for something like that, people having no idea what the hell it is will probably buy some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike ASIC's really
> 
> 
> 
> *"WHY CAN'T I GO ON THE INTERNET WITH MY NEW PC?"*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> "so you mean to tell me my new mining computer doesnt play minecraft ?"










lol

I skipped a few pages, what's going on with XC and DRK? last I read XC was just about killed off, now there is some sort of feud between them?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> umm....
> 
> a bag of 50 XC bought @ 41k sats each
> 
> i sure cant MOE like you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out ipominer


Ah thanks, is there a website that lists IPO coins though? When they will be released on an exchange ,etc?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I skipped a few pages, what's going on with XC and DRK? last I read XC was just about killed off, now there is some sort of feud between them?


just your regular trollercoasting in bitcointalk... something about XC's github mistakenly pushed a placeholder file for the anonymizing function, it was old fedora coin mixer/anonymizer code, trolls/fudders ran with it crashing the coin to 13k from +50k. worse part was it was fueled by the DRK devs tweeting the FUD in the official DRK feed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> check out ipominer
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thanks, is there a website that lists IPO coins though? When they will be released on an exchange ,etc?
Click to expand...

its a pool for newly launched p'n'd coins


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i have a 41k XC bag from last nite i must hodl tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude can you like adopt me?
> at 23k thats like 94BTC
> 
> Thats like more than the watch I would love to own (Mother of Pearl steel/gold daytona)
> 
> Please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm....
> 
> a bag of 50 XC bought @ 41k sats each
> 
> i sure cant MOE like you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is there a way to pick these coins that explode? one is up 1450% on Bittrex, thats amazing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> check out ipominer
Click to expand...

Oh dude








btw 41k sounds very, very high man :/


----------



## thrgk

Would a good strategy be buying coins that are going to be released on mintpal soon? Not sure how you would know but usually when they are they go up quite nicely right?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh dude


I left you a present in the images, it's a red one.







===========================================================>


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Would a good strategy be buying coins that are going to be released on mintpal soon? Not sure how you would know but usually when they are they go up quite nicely right?


i tried that strategy once or twice.. did not work









but i did it way wrong by waiting to buy at mintpal, im terrified of exchanges so that its for me.

you can look at the voting page and see whats coming. also you could follow mintpals twitter for new coin annoucements


----------



## Roulette Run

I jumped out of DRK at 0.01580 on Cryptsy, started going sideways for too long after three waves of a rise. I made good money and I'm happy. Looking for my next target now.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left you a present in the images, it's a red one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================================>
Click to expand...

Thanks man, that body kit is boss








It took me a while to realize that was a real car and not a mod, it was the first time i saw a ferrari with a body kit (that was not made for races)


----------



## dealio

derp dp.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I jumped out of DRK at 0.01580 on Cryptsy, started going sideways for too long after three waves of a rise. I made good money and I'm happy. Looking for my next target now.


It's the corrective wave before the next increase...got one more big rise to go, then 3 corrective waves: A,B and C (down,up,down but a bit higher than the previous down wave)


----------



## lacrossewacker

I just bought a few BOST. Got some lofty sell orders up - you never know


----------



## dealio

with all the femaledoggining and fighting it appears DRK and XC have synched their periods


----------



## frickfrock999

Must be a heavy flow day.


----------



## ArbyWan

So I am still very uncertain about LTCx, the price has increase quick a bit over today, and since the premine became publicly available it might make out okay.

We'll see i guess!


----------



## frickfrock999

*DEM DRK BUY WALLS*


----------



## ccRicers

Meh, it's had bigger walls before, and I have made some good progress buying DRK at 140. I just want to get my total BTC holdings above 1 again. I'm still recovering from the PIG purchase.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's the corrective wave before the next increase...got one more big rise to go, then 3 corrective waves: A,B and C (down,up,down but a bit higher than the previous down wave)


I took your advice and I jumped back on during the dip, went back up and sold at 0.01647849, I know there was some meat still left on the bone, but in the end I made about 76% on the day. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I took your advice and I jumped back on during the dip, went back up and sold at 0.01647849, I know there was some meat still left on the bone, but in the end I made about 76% on the day. I'm a happy camper.


Congrats, elliot waves rocks








My strategy is working fine for me, but I depend on trending markets to be succesful. It's really exciting too, trading with the 5m and 1m charts, blazing fast 10 minute runs on pullbacks.









Made 0.32btc in a day, can't complain.


----------



## DizZz

Cure @ 75. Great time to buy for those who haven't already. Great projected future.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cheap indeed...I hope it picks up some steam with the upcoming bitcoin conference, if they get a booth there.
Coin needs more promotion, it's really cool and innovative.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *DEM DRK BUY WALLS*


Think I should bail on BOST? took a huge dump, I only have .22BTC left, so not much to work with lost over 2btc onXLB


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Think I should bail on BOST? took a huge dump, I only have .22BTC left, so not much to work with lost over 2btc onXLB


You lost 1100 dollars day trading? Ouch.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> You lost 1100 dollars day trading? Ouch.


well i made 2btc, so didnt cost me anything. Yea XLB died because of IE,

everything i buy now i lose on i make more money off stock lol and its safer. made $450 in an hour today buying OVTI before it reported earnings


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> well i made 2btc, so didnt cost me anything. Yea XLB died because of IE,
> 
> everything i buy now i lose on i make more money off stock lol and its safer. made $450 in an hour today buying OVTI before it reported earnings


I wouldn't invest in random alts with small volume if I were you...buy DRK now, it's on the rise.
Actually, don't buy anything we say, see for yourself try to spot an uptrend with momentum, huge volume and get in at the start.
Sell after the first pullback, oince you reach your target (5-10% gains each time).
Read the 5m chart to know when to take profits or cut losses, don't wait forever for whatever to happen: https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/drkbtc

I'll pm you asap.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

BOST was such a terrible investment today...


----------



## Roulette Run

Lotta BC starting to change hands, might be something to watch this weekend.









It's off to the races now!!!

I see everybody must be paying attention to something.


----------



## NomNomNom

How good is bitleu looking to buy up?


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's a risky trade...worth a look though.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's a risky trade...worth a look though.


You buying and holding? Or just daytrading with it


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bought a few, as a gamble...with some spare cents.


----------



## Roulette Run

Sometimes I wish I would listen to my own advice when I'm trading. lol I got a little weak handed in this dip in the BC pump and gave back half my gains, now it's gone right to where I had my original buy back at.







I got scared I wasn't going to get back in.


----------



## Alka1ine

So it looks like XC has recovered from the DRK attack and accusations. CINNI dev vouched for the dev and he even updated his Linkedin account to say he's working on XC now.

It's definitely a risky endeavor, but I think I'm going to buy some cheap coins to (hopefully) offset my losses on XLB. The features the dev wants to implement sound pretty nice to me as well(Mobile, Point Of Sale, ATM, NFC/RFID) and he has previously worked in real world jobs that isn't far from those fields.

Thoughts? Analysis anyone?


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> well it did go from .0001 to .0004 in like 24hrs..
> just trying to predict if .004 to .01 is possible


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> BOST was such a terrible investment today...


great early though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> So it looks like XC has recovered from the DRK attack and accusations. CINNI dev vouched for the dev and he even updated his Linkedin account to say he's working on XC now.
> 
> It's definitely a risky endeavor, but I think I'm going to buy some cheap coins to (hopefully) offset my losses on XLB. The features the dev wants to implement sound pretty nice to me as well(Mobile, Point Of Sale, ATM, NFC/RFID) and he has previously worked in real world jobs that isn't far from those fields.
> 
> Thoughts? Analysis anyone?


interesting to hear

I also lost a large amount. Only offsetted by boost jumping.
I might buy a few amounts too


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> great early though
> interesting to hear
> 
> I also lost a large amount. Only offsetted by boost jumping.
> I might buy a few amounts too


Anon implementation was reviewed as well to calm the people panicking from the DRK FUD cast over the coin. Here's the new moderated topic so we won't have to dig through all the trolling
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=630547.0


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Anon implementation was reviewed as well to calm the people panicking from the DRK FUD cast over the coin. Here's the new moderated topic so we won't have to dig through all the trolling
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=630547.0


much thanks
how much are you buying in?


----------



## Alka1ine

I'm not sure yet. I bought .23 at 169k but might just make a gamble and dump the xlb i was holding to see if maybe I can make any of those losses back. Might just become a double loss though, lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Playing a dangerous game, my friend.

A dangerous game indeed.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Playing a dangerous game, my friend.
> 
> A dangerous game indeed.


180k and volume stabilizing









...i think. I'm still getting used to reading volume, etc


----------



## Alka1ine

Wow somebody just bought 5BTC worth. Think I might jump with profit and buy back in later. Gotta play it safe tonight.

*Ok I'm out. Sold 70 at 185k just in case and then the other 70 at 200. $20 works for me. Now I'm only down 125 or so on XLB i think. Maybe that will have some good news soon too.


----------



## note235

BOST rising massively


----------



## thrgk

Boost is cruising up. Will be on mintpal soon. VERY soon

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thrgk

I'm actually thinking boost will be the next xc. The dev is awesome and with it hitting mintpal soon. It just was added to another exchange today. Xc hit mint and skyrocketed soon after and I think the dev and community of boost may make it worth whioe. Only time will tell though we will see soon enough.. I would like to pick up some xc if it Dios a bit lower also

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I'm actually thinking boost will be the next xc. The dev is awesome and with it hitting mintpal soon. It just was added to another exchange today. Xc hit mint and skyrocketed soon after and I think the dev and community of boost may make it worth whioe. Only time will tell though we will see soon enough.. I would like to pick up some xc if it Dios a bit lower also
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I'm loving it.

A few nights ago I couldn't wait 15 minutes to confirm and buy at 1.5 and when I woke up bought some at 3. Sold at 24 then rebought at 10. Fun stuff.

Where'd you hear it going on mintpal soon?


----------



## thrgk

Bittalk

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Bittalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


interesting.
it seems like its way down there on mintpal's voting though?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> interesting.
> it seems like its way down there on mintpal's voting though?


MintPal is known for their inability to ignore the volume. They will add it before it tops the voting lists.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> MintPal is known for their inability to ignore the volume. They will add it before it tops the voting lists.


Oh I see, didn't know that.
Thanks


----------



## thrgk

Yea it can be added just because. Not only based on votes

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzy1925

what do you think about boostcoin ?It was 0.0003299 yesterday now 0.00011131 do you think its time to buy?


----------



## Alka1ine

Keep your eyes on XLB and XC today guys. Both showing signs of recovery and both have (mostly)gotten out of the FUD thrown at them the last couple days. Just be careful, either one could take a dive at any time during what I hope is a recovery period. I need a couple hours of sleep before my day job, otherwise I'd be analyzing all the details some more.

XC released a test of anon code in wallet and from what I can tell so far he thinks it will be implemented Sunday.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Drk is starting on a last uptrend, before a correction...I expect it to hit 0.024-0.026 in 4-8hs.

EDIT: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg7029397#msg7029397

That explains what the charts told me via TA...lol, I'm stocking up on DRK.


----------



## barkinos98

I have re-made my money back, got 0.25BTC








Gotta love XLB, DRK and XC for getting me that quick and easy cash


----------



## tice03

OUCH!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Drk is starting on a last uptrend, before a correction...I expect it to hit 0.024-0.026 in 4-8hs.
> 
> EDIT: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg7029397#msg7029397
> 
> That explains what the charts told me via TA...lol, I'm stocking up on DRK.


Think DRK hit its peak at 0.022 or is this the dip before it makes a run at 0.024-0.026.


----------



## daguardian

Look at BTC go, over 600 now!!


----------



## Roulette Run

BitCoin is a raging bull this morning!!!


----------



## barkinos98

yeah mane
BTC hitting $600 is nice news


----------



## frickfrock999

Gobbled up that cheap DRK at 165k.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> OUCH!!!
> Think DRK hit its peak at 0.022 or is this the dip before it makes a run at 0.024-0.026.


Dip before the peak...gotta wait 4 hours or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Gobbled up that cheap DRK at 165k.


Heck yeah!


----------



## barkinos98

Ugh i was late to the DRK scene now bought at 182k :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just give it time, it was still in the corrective wave...look at the 4h chart: https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/drkbtc

Easier to read it with the line chart view (settings, line chart).

It did two ascending waves, with small corrective waves going down/sideways. First one is less steep or sharp, which means the second is 90% sure a wave 4 correction.
It should resume the uptrend, unless the 5th wave gets truncated and it goes down again, but it's unlikely.


----------



## tice03

Must not be much happening today. Quietest I have seen this thread during the day in a while.


----------



## Roulette Run

BTC has been a rock above $600 all day long.


----------



## ivanlabrie

BTC moves way slower than alts...wait 5 days for a change xD
I think it'll touch 650 by then.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> BTC moves way slower than alts...wait 5 days for a change xD
> I think it'll touch 650 by then.


Unless more money (fiat) floods into the system, I think about $850 might be sustainable longer term.


----------



## Roulette Run

Anybody taken a look back at XLB today? You might want to.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Anybody taken a look back at XLB today? You might want to.


Good call. I forgot I had a thousand in XLB and held through yesterday's drop (I bought at 5200). I think it's starting to slow down a bit. But I just want to take a breather from the trading games for a while and just HODL my Bitcoin.


----------



## dealio

XLB is making moves.. i havent been paying attention to the FUD theater for XLB for a bit....

IE is gone? everything peachy? no coin fud fight to worry about? WGO?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> BTC moves way slower than alts...wait 5 days for a change xD
> I think it'll touch 650 by then.


At this rate, it'll be at $650 by morning, it's at $626.59 now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

But it goes up in waves...give it time, it'll get there.
My estimate was 2-5 days.

XLB caught my eye but I'm long with darkcoin, might have to dump some other coin to get in on the action. Both xc and xlb look to be up to something.
I could have made fast gains in the 15m chart, but I was AFK.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> XLB is making moves.. i havent been paying attention to the FUD theater for XLB for a bit....
> 
> IE is gone? everything peachy? no coin fud fight to worry about? WGO?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There is an Official posting of IE now *Here* and the *Thread* has had an overhaul too lol.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> But it goes up in waves...give it time, it'll get there.
> My estimate was 2-5 days.
> 
> XLB caught my eye but I'm long with darkcoin, might have to dump some other coin to get in on the action. Both xc and xlb look to be up to something.
> I could have made fast gains in the 15m chart, but I was AFK.


You read my mind, i am pondering on jumping back on the XLB train now







Will wait to see if it drops low and buy some maybe.

Wow lol 3 posts in a row GO ME


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> You read my mind, i am pondering on jumping back on the XLB train now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will wait to see if it drops low and buy some maybe.
> 
> Wow lol 3 posts in a row GO ME


I only jump into stuff when it's moving fast...or I'm sure it'll pop.
XLB is uncharted territory for me.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

XLB Breakout!


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> But it goes up in waves...give it time, it'll get there.
> My estimate was 2-5 days.
> 
> XLB caught my eye but I'm long with darkcoin, might have to dump some other coin to get in on the action. Both xc and xlb look to be up to something.
> I could have made fast gains in the 15m chart, but I was AFK.


They're both basically victims of FUD attacks. Nothing was really wrong with either coin, but XLB did have some more shady stuff thanks to dev drama. I think it has stabilized now. It was down to right at 100btc volume last night and now it's back up to 500btc already.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I have figured out a new trading strategy... Whenever I am in desperate need of sleep the markets start going wild, forcing me to choose between sleep and money. If I just deprive myself for a couple days of sleep I can become rich and then crash out for a week straight...


----------



## frickfrock999

That Fenix rumor is just that, a rumor.

But the hype is real.

However, Ghash did just add Darkcoin.









https://support.cex.io/hc/en-us/articles/202760738-30-May-2014-Darkcoin-added-to-Ghash-io-


----------



## tice03

Yeah I am definitely kicking myself now for not loading up on XLB when it was below 0.00002. Figured it would rebound pretty well after the IE news passed.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It was hard to tell...risky but rewarding.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dark about to go down to 0.01 again...get ready to gobble some cheap drk.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Dark about to go down to 0.01 again...get ready to gobble some cheap drk.


Huh? Where are you seeing signs of a 50% drop in drk?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Huh? Where are you seeing signs of a 50% drop in drk?


Easy, I think we're at the beginning of a wave C that will take it down to 0.014 at least before resuming the up trend.



EDIT: also happens to be the 0.618 retracement if you measure from the bottom at 0.0098 up to the recent 0.022 peak.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Easy, I think we're at the beginning of a wave C that will take it down to 0.014 at least before resuming the up trend.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also happens to be the 0.618 retracement if you measure from the bottom at 0.0098 up to the recent 0.022 peak.


What I don't understand and why this analysis gets criticism is you can make it look like whatever you want really. You will get drastically different results if you look at it from another perspective and from another graph (for instance the 15min graph you could argue we are on the final upswing). Fib seems to me to be something only useful in analyzing the past, which is useless in a random walk market. I would love for someone to explain it so I could use it, I find a lot of people who say it works but have yet to have it explained as to how they trace out one over another pattern.

Edit: I better understand the reasoning behind very large markets that can not be dominated by one person, I can't imagine how whales just happen to follow fib patterns by happen stance.

Second Edit: I want to emphasize that I am not saying you are wrong, I just fail to understand and would like to use the tool if it is indeed applicable. I know a lot of people use the fib extensions, but I just am failing to understand because it seems arbitrary.


----------



## ivanlabrie

There are waves within waves...there are also rules to tell them apart, and in that chart you see them applied.

Look at the bollinger bands, look at the MACD histogram and EMA crossovers, they help confirm wave count.
As for the fine tuning, I go lower into the smaller time frames and look at volume and candlestick patterns before I jump into something, cause oscillators sometimes show false signals, and my wave count might not favor a shorter time between trades if for example I want to do a quick trade before going to bed and not sleep with an open order.

Read up on elliot wave theory, and harmonic trading, both compliment each other, specially if you also are good at candlestick chart reading and know how to use a few indicators to confirm your theory.


----------



## icyblizard

What is the minimum hash rate do you need to have to even mine 0.01BTC in a month? My 6850 is doing 150 Mh/s on guiminer and I think its really slow


----------



## ivanlabrie

You won't get much with that card...also, forget about scrypt mining.
Your gpu is half decent at myriad, myr-groestl algorithm: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=483515.0


----------



## Alex132

I wonder if I should cash in my BTC now :/


----------



## Roulette Run

You guys might want to put an eye on BC this morning, I'm thinking it might test 40k today.


----------



## frickfrock999

Yeah, it did just get dumped. Those sell orders were insane.

Bought some at 30K, now we wait.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, it did just get dumped. Those sell orders were insane.
> 
> Bought some at 30K, now we wait.


I was in on the first little pump and bought back in at 32101 and was happy to get in there, I wish I had the intestinal fortitude to have gone lower. Trying to keep it rated "G" here.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I was in on the first little pump and bought back in at 32101 and was happy to get in there, I wish I had the intestinal fortitude to have gone lower. Trying to keep it rated "G" here.


Lol.









Just a matter of time before people start buying within the next 24 hours.

6 AM is when it all goes down for BC.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a matter of time before people start buying within the next 24 hours.
> 
> 6 AM is when it all goes down for BC.


I see you've noticed the early morning thing with BC, it also tends to be a weekend thing too. Not always, but more than average I think. My twitter is starting to light up with BC news, but BC is beginning to pull in some serious investors now. With MBA starting to work and CoinKite both coming online tomorrow, I see good things for the future of BC at this point.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh yeah, Coinkite tomorrow is going to be big.

It's literally the moment people have been waiting weeks for. MBA has plenty to work with now, that's for sure.

Today is going to be exciting.


----------



## barkinos98

Bought at 32438, waiting for 36-37 (it seems possible)









Still wish the old days where it was double this price would come back :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hope you made some money guys...missed the BC move, was AFK.

I'd sell now Barkinos xD


----------



## barkinos98

CRAP
I think i forgot shoot

E: nvm i apparently had a sell order so now i have 0.29BTC


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hope you made some money guys...missed the BC move, was AFK.
> 
> I'd sell now Barkinos xD


any prediction of a blackcoin correction?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> any prediction of a blackcoin *correction*?


It is correcting, up the price it should have been months ago.









Maybe I am just saying that since I am still holding some since day one.


----------



## frickfrock999

Blackcoin is KILLING it right now.









Coinkite and BitHalo are serving the hype train well.

30K TO 39K in just a few hours.

*ALL KINNNNNNNNNDS OF GAINS!*


----------



## Roulette Run

Don't get weak handed, there's still meat left on this BC bone!!


----------



## frickfrock999

Just smashed through 41K!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Heck yeah, glad you guys got into it early...I was afk, dammit xD

EDIT: drk starting its last corrective wave before the upcoming uptrend.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Heck yeah, glad you guys got into it early...I was afk, dammit xD


then why dont get in NOW?


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh My God, the beast keeps rolling and rolling.
*
ALL HAIL LORD BC!

*


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just sent coins to Cryptsy from Mint.. not seeing them showing up..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just sent coins to Cryptsy from Mint.. not seeing them showing up..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh yeah, Coinkite tomorrow is going to be big.
> 
> It's literally the moment people have been waiting weeks for. MBA has plenty to work with now, that's for sure.
> 
> Today is going to be exciting.


Totally forgot about this! Oh man I missed out... Any news on XC and the anon?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh My God, the beast keeps rolling and rolling.
> *
> ALL HAIL LORD BC!
> 
> *


Holy hell can we get rich like this?


----------



## frickfrock999

*Just smashed through the 43K wall!*


----------



## barkinos98

I got out very, very early :/


----------



## dealio

nice. i have an old BC bag from "back in the day".. good thing i did not sell


Spoiler: spodl



Code:



Code:


██╗  ██╗ ██████╗ ██████╗ ██╗     
██║  ██║██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██║     
███████║██║   ██║██║  ██║██║     
██╔══██║██║   ██║██║  ██║██║     
██║  ██║╚██████╔╝██████╔╝███████╗
╚═╝  ╚═╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚══════╝


----------



## frickfrock999

39K BC dip just passed!

Perfect time to get in for those who missed their chance this morning


----------



## barkinos98

I'm goin in.


----------



## dealio

back in the day = when it hit fitty









need to get off around 50k, to get back in at next dip. come onw you sonofa *gets the shakes*


----------



## Willanhanyard

Just getting back into the crypto trading game. Can someone fill me in on the whole BC, and XC thing?


----------



## frickfrock999

Another sub-40K dip.

Fight between whales and other investors.

Buy walls being destroyed.

Forced correction the main motivation.

Volume is off the charts.


----------



## ozzy1925

time to buy bc now?


----------



## barkinos98

Do you think it'll go up to 40k or more again?


----------



## barkinos98

MintPal is down?!?!?!?


----------



## frickfrock999

Of course, I want to buy more BC.

But freaking MINTPAL *CRASHED.*


----------



## JMattes

Frick when it goes live again is it time to buy?


----------



## ozzy1925

just send .026 btc ***!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Of course, I want to buy more BC.
> 
> But freaking MINTPAL *CRASHED.*CRASHED.


It just started working but its still very, very spotty
and BC is rising by the second be fast!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Frick when it goes live again is it time to buy?


Oh god yes. 37-38K is practically free.

ARGH! IT'S STILL FREAKING DOWN.


----------



## JMattes

Its up at 38-40...

Wouldnt this be a peak? And you shouldnt buy at this time? or is it only going to rise.. I am confused..

What kinda prices do you think it can get to with coinkite announced?

Dark prices? haha..


----------



## frickfrock999

Waiting for that next entry point, missed the 37K because of the MP maintenance.









Possible dump incoming.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Anyone want to fill me in on BC/XC?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Anyone want to fill me in on BC/XC?


BC is annoucning Coinkite soon.. and I think XC may be announcing its Anon system tomorrow.. no clue really I am not the news guys.


----------



## Roulette Run

I made a nice little gain in that dip, got back in at 38k and I'm smiling. #blackcoin


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I made a nice little gain in that dip, got back in at 38k and I'm smiling. #blackcoin


Chuck, is that you?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I made the mistake last night of setting 'low buys' that I felt would not get filled... They got filled then the market stabilized below by buy







XLB rebounding now a bit though.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone have a prediction on the ceiling of BC?

When is the announcement?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Chuck, is that you?


That would be me, yes.


----------



## frickfrock999

Well, right now there's a *LOT* of resistance on that 42K wall.

Same thing happened earlier with the 44K wall.

I ain't mad though. Made all kinds of gains.









Now, it's on to the next coin!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, right now there's a *LOT* of resistance on that 42K wall.
> 
> Same thing happened earlier with the 44K wall.
> 
> I ain't mad though. Made all kinds of gains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it's on to the next coin!


When is the annoucement?

Whats next haha


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> When is the annoucement?


For Coinkite? It was already announced weeks ago.









It goes into a effect tomorrow though. Sometime in the morning or early afternoon.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> When is the annoucement?
> 
> Whats next haha


Did you buy BC when it was at 38K (Post MP recovery) like I advised earlier?

You're looking at some nice gains because it's at 42K right now.










So at least you're not going home with nothing.


----------



## JMattes

I got in at 39 and sold at 42.. it was pretty good gains thanks man!


----------



## ozzy1925

back to 38 jump now?


----------



## Willanhanyard

What's the next coin? XC? Me thinks yes.


----------



## ledzepp3

Finally able to mine! What's a good coin to start on?







plus a guide on how to setup a wallet because no matter how many times I've done it, that confuses me









-Zepp


----------



## dealio

getting impatient waiting to recover on, well, everything but bitcoin

i need to increase my chill. someone recommend a good hodl mantra..


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> getting impatient waiting to recover on, well, everything but bitcoin
> 
> i need to increase my chill. someone recommend a good hodl mantra..


Your avatar makes me want to hold. It's like that crazy dude is panicking and the black lady is just chillin. What's it from? I find myself staring at it for too long sometimes.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> getting impatient waiting to recover on, well, everything but bitcoin
> 
> i need to increase my chill. someone recommend a good hodl mantra..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar makes me want to hold. It's like that crazy dude is panicking and the black lady is just chillin. What's it from? I find myself staring at it for too long sometimes.
Click to expand...

LOL... i stare at it too.



its from an old tim&eric awesome show episode skit. "you make my bub bubs bounce"

btw, i found the best way to HODL... go take a nap with no active sell orders!


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> LOL... i stare at it too.
> 
> 
> 
> its from an old tim&eric awesome show episode skit. "you make my bub bubs bounce"
> 
> btw, i found the best way to HODL... go take a nap with no active sell orders!


I should have known it was Tim and Eric... They always make for GIFs I get lost in for a good chunk of time.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, right now there's a *LOT* of resistance on that 42K wall.
> 
> Same thing happened earlier with the 44K wall.
> 
> I ain't mad though. Made all kinds of gains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it's on to the next coin!


What is the next coin?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> When is the annoucement?
> 
> Whats next haha
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy BC when it was at 38K (Post MP recovery) like I advised earlier?
> 
> You're looking at some nice gains because it's at 42K right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So at least you're not going home with nothing.
Click to expand...

I buoght at 39k, sold at 43k mane thank you so much for helping us out!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just wait a bit...right now btc is making moves. 650usd already








When btc is stable you can trade alt coins, when btc goes up, ltc/usd goes up 99% of the time.
Keep an eye on that at btc-e, it can get pretty exciting at times.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Just wait a bit...right now btc is making moves. 650usd already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When btc is stable you can trade alt coins, when btc goes up, ltc/usd goes up 99% of the time.
> Keep an eye on that at btc-e, it can get pretty exciting at times.


Yeah i have it on my phone man its so good
That said, if anyone here uses android they should get the app bitcoin checker. Its amazing, has the best interface among all the "bitcoin value" apps and this shows any sort of thing from a variety of exchanges, including BTC-E, mintpal and many others. You can also set time to update and whatnot; if you have an android device and do trading this is the app you need


----------



## ivanlabrie

I use meta trader 4 for android, and plus500...plus500 has price alerts, which is pretty awesome









Dark made a small rise, keep an eye on it, it's the beginning of the new uptrend me thinks.

Just stay still and wait for big buy signals.


----------



## yanks8981

Curecoin is certainly tanking.


----------



## ledzepp3

I'm really glad I didn't start mining that coin







I almost did yesterday but kept looking for a better alternative which is yet to be found.


----------



## daguardian

Am I wasting my time mining Vert still??


----------



## lacrossewacker

Good thing I set a pretty conservative sell order for my BC!

Whew!

Yeah I'm a little surprised about VTC doing so poorly. Just a few weeks ago we were all convinced by this summer that people would be flocking to "ASIC resistant" coins such as VTC.

Maybe in the future? Maybe not?


----------



## thrgk

Think BTC will continue to rise? I am wondering if its going to $900??


----------



## ivanlabrie

People are flocking, to mine and dump...if the coin doesn't offer more than a btc profit then it won't grow, capital wise.

Drk is gonna go past 0.022 today. Get your buys in at 0.019-0.0192 if you didn't buy already at 0.018.

A conservative profit would be at 0.02-0.022, might go higher though.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> People are flocking, to mine and dump...if the coin doesn't offer more than a btc profit then it won't grow, capital wise.
> 
> Drk is gonna go past 0.022 today. Get your buys in at 0.019-0.0192 if you didn't buy already at 0.018.
> 
> A conservative profit would be at 0.02-0.022, might go higher though.


Do you think cure will rebound someday?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> People are flocking, to mine and dump...if the coin doesn't offer more than a btc profit then it won't grow, capital wise.
> 
> Drk is gonna go past 0.022 today. Get your buys in at 0.019-0.0192 if you didn't buy already at 0.018.
> 
> A conservative profit would be at 0.02-0.022, might go higher though.


Bought at 0.01979, setting sell at 0.021 hoping for a quick and easy profit man!


----------



## rt123

So guys has the ship on Black Coin sailed.
Should I cut my losses.
I thought it would go higher but it didn't. ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Do you think cure will rebound someday?


I think that coin was done before it started. Everyone went into it with the intention of hoarding it. Because of that, there is no volume and the coin is of very little interest to any whales.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Bar, you bought too high








I said 0.019. it'll get to 0.021+ though but could have made bigger gains


----------



## barkinos98

Its not going up man :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

OH it is, but you have to wait...give it a few hours. Place a sell at 0.021 or keep an eye on the price every hour.
It made a really strong upwards move, it'll start going back up anytime soon. I said 0.019-0.0192 in case it gets too slow and you want out, you could have gotten out with some profit margin, even before the big surge.
Now you can't cause you bought in too high.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> OH it is, but you have to wait...give it a few hours. Place a sell at 0.021 or keep an eye on the price every hour.
> It made a really strong upwards move, it'll start going back up anytime soon. I said 0.019-0.0192 in case it gets too slow and you want out, you could have gotten out with some profit margin, even before the big surge.
> Now you can't cause you bought in too high.


I put a buy order in at 1550 last night.. when it was 1570 thinking it would place... its always when I am not in a coin that it goes up


----------



## Roulette Run

Guys might want to give BC another look it's starting to move back up.

The past 8 days of BC:


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I remember when BTC discussion was banned from OCN back in my day









I invested a ton in mining. Well over 10k. Made all of it back and then some. But lately the market is so shakey. I buy, it drops. I sell, it jumps. I sold last week and it went back to $650 from $500 lol


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I remember when BTC discussion was banned from OCN back in my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invested a ton in mining. Well over 10k. Made all of it back and then some. But lately the market is so shakey. I buy, it drops. I sell, it jumps. I sold last week and it went back to $650 from $500 lol


The old buy high, sell low theory of trading practice... I've been there, as recently as today.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> The old buy high, sell low theory of trading practice... I've been there, as recently as today.


Yeah I'm terrible at trading. I just mine and hoard xD All of my trades end in ruin.

Back when BTC was like $10, I bought over 1k worth and it fell to $5.
Before BTC jumped above $500 for the first time, I sold 10BTC and never got the deposit from Mt.Gox.
I'm that bad xD


----------



## ivanlabrie

Bark, hope you're enjoying them gains bro









Sell now, or wait for the last surge...should get up in the 0.024 range by tonight.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Ugh waiting for wire transfer. I am missing so many opportunities!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Ugh waiting for wire transfer. I am missing so many opportunities!


They're the worst. Only reason why Ill use coinbase, they at least garutee the price BEFORE the bankwire goes through.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, sold my drk at 0.0215, funnily the top of the uptrend before the fall...there's one more run up left, but it might not be as big as the previous two.

We'll see, I'm looking forward to riding that wave too


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, sold my drk at 0.0215, funnily the top of the uptrend before the fall...there's one more run up left, but it might not be as big as the previous two.
> 
> We'll see, I'm looking forward to riding that wave too


You were spot on for DRK. I have been avoiding it for some time since there is so little btc left on my balance. wanna share the right price fot rebuy?


----------



## Willanhanyard

So uh X11... what do ya think? More up?


----------



## PCSarge

well ive gone and done it, aftergetting power costs hiked, researching power draw and hashpower on scrypt asics, ive boguht two GAW miners Fury asics @ 1.5mhash a piece, and about 10 gridseeds, got it all for a little under $300 from a friend whos wife was screaming at him to get out of it.

along with the deal i got 2 ZENminer control boards....boy did they make my setup life easy....if the asics go squirrely it auto reboots them.

ive got from a 700W psu and 2 500W psus running boards and cards. down to 1 rig on 700W psu at 1.5mhash. 2 65W 1.5mhash asics, and 10 7w gridseeds for over another 2mhash id say thats a pretty good drop in power usage, and im getting more hashing power than i used to. lol

yes i know the asic discussion is sorta moot right now...but eventually if your married your wife may force your hand in that direction due to the power bill


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> well ive gone and done it, aftergetting power costs hiked, researching power draw and hashpower on scrypt asics, ive boguht two GAW miners Fury asics @ 1.5mhash a piece, and about 10 gridseeds, got it all for a little under $300 from a friend whos wife was screaming at him to get out of it.
> 
> along with the deal i got 2 ZENminer control boards....boy did they make my setup life easy....if the asics go squirrely it auto reboots them.
> 
> ive got from a 700W psu and 2 500W psus running boards and cards. down to 1 rig on 700W psu at 1.5mhash. 2 65W 1.5mhash asics, and 10 7w gridseeds for over another 2mhash id say thats a pretty good drop in power usage, and im getting more hashing power than i used to. lol
> 
> yes i know the asic discussion is sorta moot right now...but eventually if your married your wife may force your hand in that direction due to the power bill


For that price I would not have thought twice about it.

I am trying my hand with an asic tomorrow. I am going to try one of the multipools and see how I do.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> You were spot on for DRK. I have been avoiding it for some time since there is so little btc left on my balance. wanna share the right price fot rebuy?


I'd say 0.02 but wait for it to do three waves, from 0.0212 down to 0.0205 then back up to 0.021 and back down all the way to 0.02.
Even then, I'd urge you to make sure the uptrend is resuming and it doesn't just keep going down.
A good way to do that is wait for a new uptrend to begin, with a candle in the 1h chart that sticks out like a sore thumb over the previous high, and higher than most of the previous candles. You'll know it when you see it, you buy back when it drops down. It's risky but if anything you stand to loss a small amount, or may get some big profits if you wait 4-6 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> well ive gone and done it, aftergetting power costs hiked, researching power draw and hashpower on scrypt asics, ive boguht two GAW miners Fury asics @ 1.5mhash a piece, and about 10 gridseeds, got it all for a little under $300 from a friend whos wife was screaming at him to get out of it.
> 
> along with the deal i got 2 ZENminer control boards....boy did they make my setup life easy....if the asics go squirrely it auto reboots them.
> 
> ive got from a 700W psu and 2 500W psus running boards and cards. down to 1 rig on 700W psu at 1.5mhash. 2 65W 1.5mhash asics, and 10 7w gridseeds for over another 2mhash id say thats a pretty good drop in power usage, and im getting more hashing power than i used to. lol
> 
> yes i know the asic discussion is sorta moot right now...but eventually if your married your wife may force your hand in that direction due to the power bill


For $300 it was a decent deal









whattomine.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> For that price I would not have thought twice about it.
> 
> I am trying my hand with an asic tomorrow. I am going to try one of the multipools and see how I do.
> 
> Good luck with yours.


The gtx 880 is gonna be a friggen asic heh


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

CINNI is making moves this morning. Slowly but I think volume is about to pick up.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Bark, hope you're enjoying them gains bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sell now, or wait for the last surge...should get up in the 0.024 range by tonight.


Yeah man, thanks so much for the advice!
I had my sell set up last night, as I had school but from now on my classes are free time (finished my exams today) so i can trade moar!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Look at those Cinni sell orders on mintpal. 20's, 1000's, 1111's.

What's the plan with that?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Look at those Cinni sell orders on mintpal. 20's, 1000's, 1111's.
> 
> What's the plan with that?


interdasting...

a crap ton of sell orders staggered/ in staircase formation.... someone is getting ready to pump this beyatch ???

i just bought 70 CINNI because why not







(up 1% already







)

mintpal's CINNI volume is 1000 BTC, half of XC and BC, 1/3 of DRK. now i know which coin im watching today

DONT FORGET ABOUT THIS: https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mintpal/CINNIbtc


----------



## frickfrock999

Order depth *FOR DAYS.*










Where da party at?


----------



## battleaxe

What do you guys see happening with CureCoin? Any ideas? I'm folding it now cause I like the idea, but maybe I should be thinking differently as the value is plummeting hard...?


----------



## dealio

sold some DRK at 0.022 when it flattened thinking it was reversing... now it's shooting up







. ... 1m charts give me itchy trigger finger


----------



## MrBlunt

what is a good pool for mining DRK?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> what is a good pool for mining DRK?


simpledrk.... direct deposit, 2% bonus


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah man, thanks so much for the advice!
> I had my sell set up last night, as I had school but from now on my classes are free time (finished my exams today) so i can trade moar!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> sold some DRK at 0.022 when it flattened thinking it was reversing... now it's shooting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ... 1m charts give me itchy trigger finger


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> simpledrk.... direct deposit, 2% bonus


Easy, watch 15m and 1h...my elliot wave+indicators+fib analysis paid off massively.

I predicted a 0.024 top (look at that 0.02376 peak







)


----------



## dealio

sold at 22, panic bought at 23, watch it now drop to 20.... im such a noob


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> sold at 22, panic bought at 23, watch it now drop to 20.... im such a noob


WHY!?

I posted a while ago it was the peak... :/

It'll rebound back into the 0.022 range but you'll have to bag hold for a day or two probably.


----------



## frickfrock999

Well, here it is.

A chunk of Blackcoin's promotion plan has been released.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2743jc/public_relations_101/

And upon said release, the price immediately tanked.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, here it is.
> 
> A chunk of Blackcoin's promotion plan has been released.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2743jc/public_relations_101/
> 
> And upon said release, the price immediately tanked.


Is that a buy before rebound comment or there plan stinks haha


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Is that a buy before rebound comment or there plan stinks haha


Oh ho, once you read that post and it's comments. You'll understand.


----------



## Faster_is_better

That poor LTC is just sliding away, LTC/BTC value is getting less and less all time. It isn't following BTC anymore. I traded most of mine into BTC, not sure what will happen with it. Maybe there will be some whales that pump it back up after it slides down enough? I know the market for LTC is huge so there may still be some play left in it.


----------



## dealio

sold at 22... panic bought at 23... now it will likely dip to 21...

.. man im such a noob
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> sold at 22, panic bought at 23, watch it now drop to 20.... im such a noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY!?
> 
> I posted a while ago it was the peak... :/
> 
> It'll rebound back into the 0.022 range but you'll have to bag hold for a day or two probably.
Click to expand...

y? cuz i r dumb









it was just 3 DRK (1 mined, 2 bought @ 0.02) so whatevs


----------



## ku4eto

Guys , i am thinking to start mining. But i am not sure if it will be profitable. Current rig :
PSU : Corsair VS 650
CPU : AMD Phenom II 960T BE stock ( for now )
GPU : PowerColor Radeon 6950 1GB stock ( for now )
RAM : 2x4GB Kingston 1600

1kW/h = 0.13$ ( 0.1 Euro , 0.2 BGN )

I saw some BItCoin/Litecoin calculators and it seems that i will be in some loss unless i hit the lottery with getting a block once in a while


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Hope at least some of you got in when I posted this morning. Woke up to 50% profits on CINNI


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys , i am thinking to start mining. But i am not sure if it will be profitable. Current rig :
> PSU : Corsair VS 650
> CPU : AMD Phenom II 960T BE stock ( for now )
> GPU : PowerColor Radeon 6950 1GB stock ( for now )
> RAM : 2x4GB Kingston 1600
> 
> 1kW/h = 0.13$ ( 0.1 Euro , 0.2 BGN )
> 
> I saw some BItCoin/Litecoin calculators and it seems that i will be in some loss unless i hit the lottery with getting a block once in a while


At this point unless you mine the most profitable coin all the time which is always changing.. and you sell it at the right times plus trade with it to help grow your bags... you probably only paying the electrictly to run it.. and with one card that isnt exactly the latest and greatest watt/khash... I cant recommend it unless you leave it on anyways..


----------



## ivanlabrie

I was looking at cinni but volume was too small... wasn't 100% convinced on jumping on it. what made you by into it?

edit: to the 6950 1gb guy. it's barely profitable top mine with said card, even with 0.05 kWh rates in Argentina.
is invest in btc and learn how to trade out invest in a trading fund.


----------



## barkinos98

Why is BC so extremely low?
Also what to buy now guys im after dat profit


----------



## ku4eto

Well , if Bitcoin and Lite coin are not going to be profitable , any other cryptocoins that may have their prices shooting up ? And by buying coins , you mean i buy one at 250$ , then wait till it gets around 280$ and sell it ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I was talking in general, there are few coins that are profitable to mine even with my lower power costs 0.05usd kWh)
I'd say forget about mining unless you buy r7 240 4gb or gtx 750 ti 2gb cards.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys , i am thinking to start mining. But i am not sure if it will be profitable. Current rig :
> PSU : Corsair VS 650
> CPU : AMD Phenom II 960T BE stock ( for now )
> GPU : PowerColor Radeon 6950 1GB stock ( for now )
> RAM : 2x4GB Kingston 1600
> 
> 1kW/h = 0.13$ ( 0.1 Euro , 0.2 BGN )
> 
> I saw some BItCoin/Litecoin calculators and it seems that i will be in some loss unless i hit the lottery with getting a block once in a while


Yeah with the Hash rating that card is going to pull, your power cost is going to eat it all away. I would suggest to look at X11 and X13 coins but currently the 5xxx and 6xxx series cards are not supported properly. So you are left with the possibility of pointing it at a profit switching pool and see what comes out of it, profit switching pools mine the most profitable Coin and pay you out in BTC so it may be something for you to just set and forget for a while.

To name a few: *Wafflepool* and *Clevermining*


----------



## frickfrock999

BC just sunk below 29K.

Continuing it's downward spiral from this morning's announcement.










Holders are furious. The agency's is getting *MAJOR* heat.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> BC just sunk below 29K.
> 
> Continuing it's downward spiral from this morning's announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holders are furious. The agency's is getting *MAJOR* heat.


$32,000 PR FIRM SWAG WHOOO HOOOO TO DA MOON..... o wait


----------



## frickfrock999

Even the subreddit is turning against them.

And *THEY'RE* the ones that gave them their start/money in the first place.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Yeah with the Hash rating that card is going to pull, your power cost is going to eat it all away. I would suggest to look at X11 and X13 coins but currently the 5xxx and 6xxx series cards are not supported properly. So you are left with the possibility of pointing it at a profit switching pool and see what comes out of it, profit switching pools mine the most profitable Coin and pay you out in BTC so it may be something for you to just set and forget for a while.
> 
> To name a few: *Wafflepool* and *Clevermining*


How about nope?

6950 will work best mining myriad or groestlcoin using the groestl algorithm, which somehow manages to run faster on older cards.

It'll do 11mh/s easily: http://www.whattomine.com/coins?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scryptf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_hash_rate%5D=450.0&factor%5Bscrypt_power%5D=250.0&scrypt_nf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_n_hr%5D=200.0&factor%5Bscrypt_n_p%5D=250.0&factor%5Bcha13_hr%5D=0.0&factor%5Bcha13_p%5D=330.6&factor%5Bcha15_hr%5D=0.0&factor%5Bcha15_p%5D=0.0&x11f=true&factor%5Bx11_hr%5D=1250.0&factor%5Bx11_p%5D=160.0&x13f=true&factor%5Bx13_hr%5D=850.0&factor%5Bx13_p%5D=160.0&factor%5Bcost%5D=0.13&commit=Calculate&sort=&keccakf=true&factor%5Bkeccak_hr%5D=120.0&factor%5Bkeccak_p%5D=190.0&grof=true&factor%5Bgro_hr%5D=5&factor%5Bgro_p%5D=200.0

29 cents per day with 0.13 usd kwh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> BC just sunk below 29K.
> 
> Continuing it's downward spiral from this morning's announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holders are mad as heck.


Well, to each their own lol I wouldn't hold 90% of the cryptos out there...been burned before.


----------



## The Pook

I don't understand you lot. I just buy once a week and sell when it's a little higher. If it's lower then I wait.

Granted I make lunch money compared to some of you guys but *** is up with all the charts. All you need is on Coinbase









the abbreviation for what-the-firetruck is censored now? haha that's new


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How about nope?
> 
> 6950 will work best mining myriad or groestlcoin using the groestl algorithm, which somehow manages to run faster on older cards.
> 
> It'll do 11mh/s easily: http://www.whattomine.com/coins?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scryptf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_hash_rate%5D=450.0&factor%5Bscrypt_power%5D=250.0&scrypt_nf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_n_hr%5D=200.0&factor%5Bscrypt_n_p%5D=250.0&factor%5Bcha13_hr%5D=0.0&factor%5Bcha13_p%5D=330.6&factor%5Bcha15_hr%5D=0.0&factor%5Bcha15_p%5D=0.0&x11f=true&factor%5Bx11_hr%5D=1250.0&factor%5Bx11_p%5D=160.0&x13f=true&factor%5Bx13_hr%5D=850.0&factor%5Bx13_p%5D=160.0&factor%5Bcost%5D=0.13&commit=Calculate&sort=&keccakf=true&factor%5Bkeccak_hr%5D=120.0&factor%5Bkeccak_p%5D=190.0&grof=true&factor%5Bgro_hr%5D=5&factor%5Bgro_p%5D=200.0
> 
> 29 cents per day with 0.13 usd kwh
> Well, to each their own lol I wouldn't hold 90% of the cryptos out there...been burned before.


Ummm nope to what? Lol little vague


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I don't understand you lot. I just buy once a week and sell when it's a little higher. If it's lower then I wait.
> 
> Granted I make lunch money compared to some of you guys but *** is up with all the charts. All you need is on Coinbase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the abbreviation for what-the-firetruck is censored now? haha that's new


that was my way of thinking until frick welcomed me to the wonderful world of day trading. i'd turn around and exit the thread immediately if i were you
















>10% profits on crap coins all day errr day is such a drain of time/sanity/sleep/etc. dont do it man


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Ummm nope to what? Lol little vague


Nope to scrypt multipools or x11...see link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that was my way of thinking until frick welcomed me to the wonderful world of day trading. i'd turn around and exit the thread immediately if i were you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >10% profits on crap coins all day errr day is such a drain of time/sanity/sleep/etc. dont do it man


You gotta have a bigger stake to make it worth it, but yeah...profit margins are insane.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Question

I have about 14 Mhash (R9 270x's and R9 290's) mining at the moment, but I want to make sure I'm getting the best use out of it. Currently just dumping BTC to my account through Clevermining. Then using that to get hot altcoins for trade.

Thanks for the info. (Also I'm just running BAMT from USB - if that limits my options)


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that was my way of thinking until frick welcomed me to the wonderful world of day trading. i'd turn around and exit the thread immediately if i were you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >10% profits on crap coins all day errr day is such a drain of time/sanity/sleep/etc. dont do it man


Over the past 6 months I've averaged $2.65/day and I'm happy










Every time I try to get involved with mining (8320 + 7870 + 7850) the $$ isn't worth the heat even in an environment with near free electricity unless I'm just noob. I just stick to buy/resell on Coinbase and watch you guys


----------



## frickfrock999

Hoooooooooooooooly CRAP!

This dude just accidentally sent *800 BITCOINS* to some random stranger.


















And now, he's trying to get it back.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/273vi2/if_you_just_received_800_bitcoin_out_of_the_blue/


----------



## The Pook

wish it was me. I'm sure he'd settle with me sending back 775 for my honesty.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Hoooooooooooooooly CRAP!
> 
> This dude just accidentally sent *800 BITCOINS* to some random stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, he's trying to get it back.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/273vi2/if_you_just_received_800_bitcoin_out_of_the_blue/


He sent it to Mt. Gox... he ain't ever getting it back.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Question
> 
> I have about 14 Mhash (R9 270x's and R9 290's) mining at the moment, but I want to make sure I'm getting the best use out of it. Currently just dumping BTC to my account through Clevermining. Then using that to get hot altcoins for trade.
> 
> Thanks for the info. (Also I'm just running BAMT from USB - if that limits my options)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> He sent it to Mt. Gox... he ain't ever getting it back.


lol, he's screwed...hope the stranger is nice and gives back 50% at least.

Btw guys, Cinni has been making waves, keep an eye on it.
I'm looking to enter at 0.000095 or so. We'll see though, need a clearer picture.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Dear customers,
> 
> We are pleased to announce that Darkcoin will be available to trade on the Bitfinex platform starting at 6PM CET. It is rare for us to add new trading products, but we believe that the advent of privacy-centric cryptocurrencies warrants out attention. Specifically, we believe that Darkcoin and the team behind it represent the most credible foray into this important frontier, and now that Darkcoin's market capitalization has reached non-trivial levels, we have decided to offer it as a trading option to our customers. As one might expect, will support trading in DRK/BTC, but, in addition, we will the first exchange to support trading in DRK/USD.


https://www.bitfinex.com/pages/announcements

Did DRK just become a steal at its current price?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> He sent it to Mt. Gox... he ain't ever getting it back.


Oh man... more coins keep getting Goxed long after its death.


----------



## frickfrock999

ITC just went LIVE on Mintpal!









https://www.mintpal.com/market/ITC/BTC

Current Polo price:


----------



## Krusher33

Where did he get the address that he accidentally sent to? Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> He sent it to Mt. Gox... he ain't ever getting it back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol, he's screwed....


http://www.bitundo.com/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where did he get the address that he accidentally sent to? Doesn't make much sense to me.


He said it was an address he used over a year ago where he previously sent 300BTC too it but he couldn't remember what for. A member on reddit posted that the address belonged to Mt. Gox so we can deduce it was his old wallet address that he used on Mt. Gox many moons ago and since they have closed up shop, he isn't getting them back.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where did he get the address that he accidentally sent to? Doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> He said it was an address he used over a year ago where he previously sent 300BTC too it but he couldn't remember what for. A member on reddit posted that the address belonged to Mt. Gox so we can deduce it was his old wallet address that he used on Mt. Gox many moons ago and since they have closed up shop, he isn't getting them back.
Click to expand...











I hope that (insert whatever word you want here that stole coins at Mt Gox) doesn't get it?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> ITC just went LIVE on Mintpal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mintpal.com/market/ITC/BTC
> 
> Current Polo price:


Not live just quite yet


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Not live just quite yet


What do you mean? People have been placing their buy orders for about 10 minutes now.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where did he get the address that he accidentally sent to? Doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> He said it was an address he used over a year ago where he previously sent 300BTC too it but he couldn't remember what for. A member on reddit posted that the address belonged to Mt. Gox so we can deduce it was his old wallet address that he used on Mt. Gox many moons ago and since they have closed up shop, he isn't getting them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that (insert whatever word you want here that stole coins at Mt Gox) doesn't get it?
Click to expand...

We can only hope but yikes... I would hate to be in his position. Accidentally sending nearly $500K so someone...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What do you mean? People have been placing their buy orders for about 10 minutes now.


No sellers yet I tried to place sell order but wouldnt let me yet

EDIT: Ah worked now, must still be getting the bugs out. You buy any? Usually dips then pops when it gets to Mintpal, hopefully go higher later today


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm checking out the confirm times for it right now in hopes of selling it on other exchanges.

There's a small window of time before the correction happens across all the exchanges.

Hopefully, we don't have another Crypsty situation like last week.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> No sellers yet I tried to place sell order but wouldnt let me yet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm checking out the confirm times for it right now in hopes of selling it on other exchanges.
> 
> There's a small window of time before the correction happens across all the exchanges.
> 
> Hopefully, we don't have another Crypsty situation like last week.


Dont think it will skyrocket like XC did after they hit mint? XC took a dump but then gained 400%


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Dont think it will skyrocket like XC did after they hit mint? XC took a dump but then gained 400%


Oh coins always go nuts when they first hit MP.

But like I said, the window of time for that is pretty small.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh coins always go nuts when they first hit MP.
> 
> But like I said, the window of time for that is pretty small.


I think I will hold, may go up a lot in the coming days


----------



## thrgk

And so it begins


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> https://www.bitfinex.com/pages/announcements
> 
> Did DRK just become a steal at its current price?


This is great news...been waiting for it.
Price reflected the news, but it was 4 hours ago (matches the last spike up to 0.025).

Going down now, it'll soon be a steal, imho, but I'll wait for the correction to end before resuming the uptrend to buy.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Dont think it will skyrocket like XC did after they hit mint? XC took a dump but then gained 400%
> 
> 
> 
> Oh coins always go nuts when they first hit MP.
> 
> But like I said, the window of time for that is pretty small.
Click to expand...

i just bought 3000 ITC @ 250 sats.... come onw mintapl noobs (like me) start panic buying like idiots just because it got listed!









last monday i bought METH @ 1000.







/facepalm


----------



## MotO

So, what's up with the still climbing BTC prices? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## JMattes

What is ITC worth?

Dont coins crash like a few hours after release?


----------



## frickfrock999

ITC shot up to around 400 on MP.

Not too shabby. Those with the quick hands had a tasty profit because it's back to 200 now.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> ITC shot up to around 400 on MP.
> 
> Not too shabby. Those with the quick hands had a tasty profit because it's back to 200 now.


Is that tops for this bad boy? Or the calm before the storm like the epic pump XC had?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What is ITC worth?
> 
> Dont coins crash like a few hours after release?


yes, yes they do. all of them. (coins that make it via voting)

my $5 in ITC from 40 minutes ago is now worth $4.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Is that tops for this bad boy? Or the calm before the storm like the epic pump XC had?


It was actually a bit lower than most were expecting. It hit 500 yesterday.

In order for it to rally like that, there'd have to be some significant accumulation. It isn't going nuts again anytime soon.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It was actually a bit lower than most were expecting. It hit 500 yesterday.
> 
> In order for it to rally like that, there'd have to be some significant accumulation. It isn't going nuts again anytime soon.


Probably rallied because it was going to get on mint...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Get ready to scoop cheap dark guys...I'd wait a bit more, but it's the calm before the storm.

Btc, I'm buying some back at 620 soon.


----------



## JMattes

No one is selling dark.. nothing is really moving..

order went through.. 223

Whats the peak on this one Ivan?
24 again?

Dump at 22?!?!?!

Why do i bother... I suck at trading..


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bought in at 0.0219...waiting to sell, sent coins to bitfinex, placed a stop loss at 0.02 and my limit sell at 0.03


----------



## JMattes

good luck with that.. seems like that stop loss will come.in handy

I think we misjudged the bottom..


----------



## frickfrock999

That DRK dump is the sexiest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That DRK dump is the sexiest thing I've seen all day.


LOL
sexy dump of the dark keeps running down

i have a buy order waiting at 0.1987654


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh I can't wait till it dips below 200K.

Then, it's party time.


----------



## dealio

48 BTC dump

aaaand it's gone under









aaaand i'm moving my buy lower
















aaaand i got in at 0.0195


----------



## frickfrock999

*DONT MIND ME, JUST GOBBLING UR DARKZZZ*


----------



## dealio

[im IRL giggling like a dbag]

hopes its turns around for real not like the usual fake out


----------



## frickfrock999

Andddddd sold.

Bought at 195K and sold for 205K, can't go wrong with that.









Don't want to get caught in that pennant.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Andddddd sold.
> 
> Bought at 195K and sold for 205K, can't go wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to get caught in that pennant.


Wow how the heck did you call that it seems perfectly timed


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Andddddd sold.
> 
> Bought at 195K and sold for 205K, can't go wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to get caught in that pennant.


what a wuss









look at the MACD still macking it's d upwards


----------



## frickfrock999

Lol, I made my gains bro. I'm happy.









I'll wait for it to go back down again.


----------



## dealio

now watchit go to 0.025 in 2 bursts


----------



## dealio

i got back into DRK at 0.01997. bottom after last peak



also outta nowhere, surprise sell! .... ITC from this afternoon, i forgot i set a sell order








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i just bought 3000 ITC @ 250 sats.... come onw mintapl noobs (like me) start panic buying like idiots just because it got listed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last monday i bought METH @ 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /facepalm




signed, wolf of mintpal (tomorrow i lose it all)


----------



## frickfrock999

Yeah, today went from a boring day to a pretty great one fast.

And in the end....


----------



## PCSarge

my boring gains? 0.04 of a bitcoin, 0.028 came from mining, the rest from trades


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll cut some losses me thinks, or let my sell at 0.025. It's gonna take a long while, but the bitfinex thing is REALLY damn big.
It's a huge exchange, with drkusd and soon margin trading. I'd find it hard if price didn't go up a lot over the course of the week.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How about nope?
> 
> 6950 will work best mining myriad or groestlcoin using the groestl algorithm, which somehow manages to run faster on older cards.
> 
> It'll do 11mh/s easily: http://www.whattomine.com/coins?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scryptf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_hash_rate%5D=450.0&factor%5Bscrypt_power%5D=250.0&scrypt_nf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_n_hr%5D=200.0&factor%5Bscrypt_n_p%5D=250.0&factor%5Bcha13_hr%5D=0.0&factor%5Bcha13_p%5D=330.6&factor%5Bcha15_hr%5D=0.0&factor%5Bcha15_p%5D=0.0&x11f=true&factor%5Bx11_hr%5D=1250.0&factor%5Bx11_p%5D=160.0&x13f=true&factor%5Bx13_hr%5D=850.0&factor%5Bx13_p%5D=160.0&factor%5Bcost%5D=0.13&commit=Calculate&sort=&keccakf=true&factor%5Bkeccak_hr%5D=120.0&factor%5Bkeccak_p%5D=190.0&grof=true&factor%5Bgro_hr%5D=5&factor%5Bgro_p%5D=200.0
> 
> 29 cents per day with 0.13 usd kwh
> Well, to each their own lol I wouldn't hold 90% of the cryptos out there...been burned before.


So which of these 3 i should pick with ~500 Kh/s ? According to the calculator , the best revenue profit has the YACoin , which is on Chacha Nf 15 ( whcih you had deselected for me ). I inputted on all fields 500 Kh/s and TDP of 250 W ( which may come up to 300W ).


----------



## ledzepp3

Hey everyone! My curecoins started to really come in, and I made a smaller transfer to double check my wallet was functioning. The transfer was made at 7 P.M yesterday, but I've got no sign in my wallet despite having the correct address and the wallet being synced. Thoughts?

-Zepp


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> So which of these 3 i should pick with ~500 Kh/s ? According to the calculator , the best revenue profit has the YACoin , which is on Chacha Nf 15 ( whcih you had deselected for me ). I inputted on all fields 500 Kh/s and TDP of 250 W ( which may come up to 300W ).


Look at my link, the hashrates change between coins with different algorithms.
I took the time to input each hashrate the 6950 gets at all of them, to see which is more profitable.
See the link you quoted for the answer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Hey everyone! My curecoins started to really come in, and I made a smaller transfer to double check my wallet was functioning. The transfer was made at 7 P.M yesterday, but I've got no sign in my wallet despite having the correct address and the wallet being synced. Thoughts?
> 
> -Zepp


Hmm, don't think cure is profitable atm...might as well switch to x13 or x11 at nicehash.com, try curecoin at cpu though, or monero.
Cure takes 3 days to reflect the stats and payments in their site btw.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Look at my link, the hashrates change between coins with different algorithms.
> I took the time to input each hashrate the 6950 gets at all of them, to see which is more profitable.
> See the link you quoted for the answer.


So is the Power the one i will be running it at , or just some close to what it should be ? I setted it to 250W , and Myriad is the top one for mining with those rates/kwh .


----------



## ivanlabrie

Try Myriad with the groestl algorithm...ask in the thread to get good settings or look them up.
Can't recall off the top of my head.

You can find the miner needed at the Myriad thread: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=483515.0

Btw: darkcoin is doing some corrective moves, or probably a downtrend about to break, I cut losses and I'm waiting for a better entry point.
Might try to buy back lower if that's the case, still think it has room to grow, but I'd like some confirmation of a strong uptrend before buying in again. (I'm sure the btc price surge slowed darkcoin down







)


----------



## barkinos98

Guys I've talked out a deal with a bro, and he agreed to let me rent one of his rigs for $75 per month, this includes:

-G3220
-Z87 G45
-4GB Ram and 64GB SSD
-CM 1050W+ OCZ 600W
-5x HD7950 with 7970 Blower Coolers

(Its practically the same thing i had a few months back for free but now i need to pay lol)
Is this a good deal or too much?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys I've talked out a deal with a bro, and he agreed to let me rent one of his rigs for $75 per month, this includes:
> 
> -G3220
> -Z87 G45
> -4GB Ram and 64GB SSD
> -CM 1050W+ OCZ 600W
> -5x HD7950 with 7970 Blower Coolers
> 
> (Its practically the same thing i had a few months back for free but now i need to pay lol)
> Is this a good deal or too much?


If you don't pay for power, hmmm...let's do the math.

Say you mine at nicehash, doing keccak:

332mh/s per card, for a total of 1.66gh/s -> 0.012616 btc per day @ 666usd/btc= 8.402256usd per day profits, so 252usd minus 75 equals: 177usd profit margin.


----------



## barkinos98

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys I've talked out a deal with a bro, and he agreed to let me rent one of his rigs for $75 per month, this includes:
> 
> -G3220
> -Z87 G45
> -4GB Ram and 64GB SSD
> -CM 1050W+ OCZ 600W
> -5x HD7950 with 7970 Blower Coolers
> 
> (Its practically the same thing i had a few months back for free but now i need to pay lol)
> Is this a good deal or too much?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't pay for power, hmmm...let's do the math.
> 
> Say you mine at nicehash, doing keccak:
> 
> 332mh/s per card, for a total of 1.66gh/s -> 0.012616 btc per day @ 666usd/btc= 8.402256usd per day profits, so 252usd minus 75 equals: 177usd profit margin.
Click to expand...

Oh wow that is amazing profit per month man, so doing this!
I will be only paying the electricity for the machine (most likely) so from that $177 i'd still be able to have quite a bit, especially more if the value increases


----------



## Eggy88

What to mine guys?

I mined 3 months of 50 / 50 Myriad and VTC, and the last weeks i have been mining 50 / 50 of VTC and Cure.

All three have not played out well. VTC and MYR was excpected to have a steady rise over the long term. But i have not seen much of that (Might be to soon or what do you think?)

Cure has also tanked hard.

What are your predictions guys? Should i just stay at it with Cure / VTC or are they doomed. I don't pay for power, but ofc i would like the rigs to generate money while they are mining.

I dont have the time to do much trading so 95% of the profit will come from the mining.


----------



## barkinos98

@ivanlabrie
Man i just checked betarigs, people with 1.5-1.6ghash charges like $288 per month








0.015 BTC per day, 0.45BTC per month and since 1BTC=$640, $288 per month for one rig... I'd be floating in money man, so taking this deal!


----------



## JMattes

Wow ITC doubled.. kinda wishing I got into that yesterday at 190 it's 470 now..
I am never in a coin when it doubles..

anyone watching it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> What to mine guys?
> 
> I mined 3 months of 50 / 50 Myriad and VTC, and the last weeks i have been mining 50 / 50 of VTC and Cure.
> 
> All three have not played out well. VTC and MYR was excpected to have a steady rise over the long term. But i have not seen much of that (Might be to soon or what do you think?)
> 
> Cure has also tanked hard.
> 
> What are your predictions guys? Should i just stay at it with Cure / VTC or are they doomed. I don't pay for power, but ofc i would like the rigs to generate money while they are mining.
> 
> I dont have the time to do much trading so 95% of the profit will come from the mining.


I'd say mine x13 at us.trademybit.com, or try nicehash.com (keccak or x13 work best atm)
You can always give primecoin mining a shot too, see ypool.net or beeeeer.org for more info on gpu miners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Wow ITC doubled.. kinda wishing I got into that yesterday at 190 it's 470 now..
> I am never in a coin when it doubles..
> 
> anyone watching it?


Me neither, really low volume coins are too unpredictable and way too easily manipulated. I have no way to tell when to buy in, most of the time TA doesn't work with them.


----------



## lacrossewacker

How fast/slow are CRY transfer speeds?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Wow ITC doubled.. kinda wishing I got into that yesterday at 190 it's 470 now..
> I am never in a coin when it doubles..
> 
> anyone watching it?


not watching it, still traded some.... set it and forget it.

coin hits MP, immediately buy a little bit (like $5 worth),
set sell at $10
walk away

its like a way more probable lotto ticket that pays crap


----------



## NewbieFluff

Hello, I'm kinda new to mining, currently mining Jackpot coins casually with a R7 250 card with my budget rig. Thinking since I got my rig all set up and my miner finally started to run and bring something in, I would like to expand. Which GPU would you guys recommend? I use a full AMD rig, would prefer to stay AMD if possible, so I can use the same software. Haha.

P.S. Is it a good idea to stay AMD?


----------



## ivanlabrie

sorry, get 750 ti 2gb cards... no other card's really worth it for now.

they can make 0.0025 a day on average.

don't mine jackpot on amd. try ultra coin instead. 1 or 2gb card? if 1gb you're screwed.


----------



## JMattes

I have 3 Amd 270s that I can still return.. I paid 200 a pop for them.. any recommendation if I plan on mining for a few months what cards I should get??

electricity is not a problem.. don't want to spend more than the $600.. got a 850w psu


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I have 3 Amd 270s that I can still return.. I paid 200 a pop for them.. any recommendation if I plan on mining for a few months what cards I should get??
> 
> electricity is not a problem.. don't want to spend more than the $600.. got a 850w psu


Get a gazillion gtx 750 ti 2gb cards...evga sc work best, or msi twin frozr. No 6 pin is better.


----------



## ku4eto

Is it really that important to be using a 2GB version of a GPU instead of a 1GB ? Isn't mining using just the clock speed ( and architecture ) for mining , instead of the memory bandwidth ?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get a gazillion gtx 750 ti 2gb cards...evga sc work best, or msi twin frozr. No 6 pin is better.


I got a few options.. If I wanted to get 4 cards on I would need a 16x to 1x pcie extender.. I have a 16 to 16x now for the middle card as it was producing some heat at the beginning.. 4 would run me about the $600..

Here are the options
EVGA Superclock 2gb

ASUS Overclock 2gb

Gigabtye 2gb

PNY 2gb

Heat wise.. what do you think?

Some of the coins are memory intensive.. and will limit the cards.. I was mining a scrypt jane awhile back on 3gb and even got some memory errors.. 1gb wouldnt of cut it..


----------



## ku4eto

The only GTX 750 Ti 2GB available here are StormX Palit for ~165$ , and GIGABYTE N750-OC for ~180$. And thats really expensive , buying 3-4 of these will require a lot of money , not to mention the time i will need to get the money back from mining :/ I think i will stick with my 6950 for now...


----------



## NewbieFluff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> sorry, get 750 ti 2gb cards... no other card's really worth it for now.
> 
> they can make 0.0025 a day on average.
> 
> don't mine jackpot on amd. try ultra coin instead. 1 or 2gb card? if 1gb you're screwed.


You mean 0.0025 USD or BTC?

Mine's a 1GB card, but like ku4eto said, does the size of the card really matter?
Anyway, I just bought a cheap card for some games (DotA), and to try out mining. My plan was that if it works, I will do my due diligence, and buy a suitable card or two and pursue mining seriously.

I thought there was a lot of hype about Nvidia cards being inefficient at mining compared to AMD cards? (Source: http://www.techpowerup.com/196320/why-the-litecoin-craze-hurts-more-than-helps-brand-amd-radeon.html )
Assumption: a given card can mine all major coins more or less equally well, please tell me how I'm wrong, if I am.

Sorry if I sound dumb, 2nd day into mining, at most a week into some brief reading juggled with day commitments.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Is it really that important to be using a 2GB version of a GPU instead of a 1GB ? Isn't mining using just the clock speed ( and architecture ) for mining , instead of the memory bandwidth ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I got a few options.. If I wanted to get 4 cards on I would need a 16x to 1x pcie extender.. I have a 16 to 16x now for the middle card as it was producing some heat at the beginning.. 4 would run me about the $600..
> 
> Here are the options
> EVGA Superclock 2gb
> 
> ASUS Overclock 2gb
> 
> Gigabtye 2gb
> 
> PNY 2gb
> 
> Heat wise.. what do you think?
> 
> Some of the coins are memory intensive.. and will limit the cards.. I was mining a scrypt jane awhile back on 3gb and even got some memory errors.. 1gb wouldnt of cut it..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The only GTX 750 Ti 2GB available here are StormX Palit for ~165$ , and GIGABYTE N750-OC for ~180$. And thats really expensive , buying 3-4 of these will require a lot of money , not to mention the time i will need to get the money back from mining :/ I think i will stick with my 6950 for now...


Sell 6950 get 1 750 ti...each one will yield at least 0.0025btc a day. And they only eat 40-60w.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewbieFluff*
> 
> You mean 0.0025 USD or BTC?
> 
> Mine's a 1GB card, but like ku4eto said, does the size of the card really matter?
> Anyway, I just bought a cheap card for some games (DotA), and to try out mining. My plan was that if it works, I will do my due diligence, and buy a suitable card or two and pursue mining seriously.
> 
> I thought there was a lot of hype about Nvidia cards being inefficient at mining compared to AMD cards? (Source: http://www.techpowerup.com/196320/why-the-litecoin-craze-hurts-more-than-helps-brand-amd-radeon.html )
> Assumption: a given card can mine all major coins more or less equally well, please tell me how I'm wrong, if I am.
> 
> Sorry if I sound dumb, 2nd day into mining, at most a week into some brief reading juggled with day commitments.


The 750 ti is completely a different beast than most Nvidia cards..


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sell 6950 get 1 750 ti...each one will yield at least 0.0025btc a day. And they only eat 40-60w.


The problem is that i can sell it for 75-100 euro max if i happen on an idiot , while the GTX 750 Ti costs 125. Guess i wont get any mining rig soon :/ Thanks for the info anyways. Future reference material , i hope in 6 months the prices will drop a bit to get something for a serious mining.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewbieFluff*
> 
> You mean 0.0025 USD or BTC?
> 
> Mine's a 1GB card, but like ku4eto said, does the size of the card really matter?
> Anyway, I just bought a cheap card for some games (DotA), and to try out mining. My plan was that if it works, I will do my due diligence, and buy a suitable card or two and pursue mining seriously.
> 
> I thought there was a lot of hype about Nvidia cards being inefficient at mining compared to AMD cards? (Source: http://www.techpowerup.com/196320/why-the-litecoin-craze-hurts-more-than-helps-brand-amd-radeon.html )
> Assumption: a given card can mine all major coins more or less equally well, please tell me how I'm wrong, if I am.
> 
> Sorry if I sound dumb, 2nd day into mining, at most a week into some brief reading juggled with day commitments.


If you want to stick with AMD hold on for a little while if you can. They allegedly have a card coming out to compete with the 750ti price and wattage wise. Not saying it will compete in mining like the 750ti.

Just keep in mind how long you will have free electricity and determine the price point for yourself.

I hear the 270 (non x version) with 1 power connector is decent.

But like Ivan said get at least a 2 GB version or more.

Last thing. Nvidia has caught and past AMD in some mining algos. For instance, my 750ti is still ahead of my 280x in x11 mining. Now compare that speed with power usage and the 750ti blows it out the water dollar to power usage.


----------



## NewbieFluff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sell 6950 get 1 750 ti...each one will yield at least 0.0025btc a day. And they only eat 40-60w.


Oh wow, that is nice. Just wondering, will those cards work for games as well? DotA is my hobby, can't live without it.

And will two of these cards be powered by a 550W PSU? The rest of my rig are as follows:
AMD FX 6300 6-CORE
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
WD Blue 1TB
1600C9 HYPER-X, 2x4GB


----------



## NewbieFluff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> If you want to stick with AMD hold on for a little while if you can. They allegedly have a card coming out to compete with the 750ti price and wattage wise. Not saying it will compete in mining like the 750ti.
> 
> Just keep in mind how long you will have free electricity and determine the price point for yourself.
> 
> I hear the 270 (non x version) with 1 power connector is decent.
> 
> But like Ivan said get at least a 2 GB version or more.
> 
> Last thing. Nvidia has caught and past AMD in some mining algos. For instance, my 750ti is still ahead of my 280x in x11 mining. Now compare that speed with power usage and the 750ti blows it out the water dollar to power usage.


I have 3 more years of free electricity, if I take an honours degree, and 2 more if I do not take honours - plenty of time to break even. I guess I was quite behind the news about NVIDIA catching up in the miners' market, just read the 750 Ti, and I must say I am pleasantly surprised. Guess it would be 750 Ti for me, just waiting for the Great Singapore Sale to start and see if I can get a good deal.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Good time to buy DRK now? Seems to be a slant downward, not sure where the bottom is. At 198 on Mintpal


----------



## JMattes

I only have one mining rig now.. The second one is back to being my main rig for gaming...
The mining rig is at work so as long as I keep my job..

What is better for mining.. Returning the (3) 270s that I have and getting (4) 750ti's instead and one additional powered riser..
Which would cost me about $150 or nothing if I went with only 3..

or

keeping the 270's and picking up another powered riser and adding a 280x onto the set.. So it would be (3) 270s and a 280x

On a side note how are the 270s for gaming? Maybe I will put my (2) 280x onto the mining right and have (2) 270s and having one 270 for gaming.. how much of a hit is that from a 280x?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I only have one mining rig now.. The second one is back to being my main rig for gaming...
> The mining rig is at work so as long as I keep my job..
> 
> What is better for mining.. Returning the (3) 270s that I have and getting (4) 750ti's instead and one additional powered riser..
> Which would cost me about $150 or nothing if I went with only 3..
> 
> or
> 
> keeping the 270's and picking up another powered riser and adding a 280x onto the set.. So it would be (3) 270s and a 280x
> 
> On a side note how are the 270s for gaming? Maybe I will put my (2) 280x onto the mining right and have (2) 270s and having one 270 for gaming.. how much of a hit is that from a 280x?


270 is quite a step down from a 280x, here is a comparison, http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-280x-r9-270x-r7-260x,3635-9.html

Depends on what you are playing though, if that much of a hit matters.


----------



## JMattes

Playing Wildstar now...

So which option is better?

Picking up 750ti?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Playing Wildstar now...
> 
> So which option is better?
> 
> Picking up 750ti?


If you are getting well above your needed fps for that game with a 280x then a 270 would probably be fine, just have to do a bit of math.

ivan seems to be our resident champion of the 750ti's, they can be very effective when mining the right things, but I just don't have the experience with them. I believe he recommended them a few posts back and what to do with them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

750 ti makes more money and costs less too. cheaper power and PSU. it's THE mining card to get. I'm not a fan of any brand, but I need to know what's best for the mining operation I run. visit cudaminers.net and cudamining.cc for more info


----------



## PCSarge

well its official. my asics shipped today from my buddy's house, for $300 i got this as a total package:

1x 1MH/s+ Fury Asics form GAW miners

2x 350KH+ Gridseeds

1x ZenMiner Controller that he never even used or registered

2x 70W 12V 5A power adapters for the gridseeds

1x Power Adapters for the Fury ASICS

3x 6 pin PCI-E to 3 2.1mm barrel plug adapters for gridseeds

all the USB cables that were included with them

and last but not least, 6.5 bitcoins that he said he wants nothing to do with because of his wife.

and the biggest line of all : ITS DAMN NICE to have a nerdy girlfriend like i do who understands what im doing.


----------



## racer86

Hey guys so I know this question has been beat to death but, I'm looking to pick up a few asic machines and with the drop in price on btc asic I'm not sure what to get I can get two 180-200gh machines(360-400gh/s total) for $500 or I can get 3 1.3mh/s (3.6mh/s total) machines for scrypt mining

I won't be playing the market too much or mining new coins hoping for a payout these will mine established coins which I will cash out 50-75% of each month and hold the rest


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> well its official. my asics shipped today from my buddy's house, for $300 i got this as a total package:
> 
> 1x 1MH/s+ Fury Asics form GAW miners
> 
> 2x 350KH+ Gridseeds
> 
> 1x ZenMiner Controller that he never even used or registered
> 
> 2x 70W 12V 5A power adapters for the gridseeds
> 
> 1x Power Adapters for the Fury ASICS
> 
> 3x 6 pin PCI-E to 3 2.1mm barrel plug adapters for gridseeds
> 
> all the USB cables that were included with them
> 
> and last but not least, 6.5 bitcoins that he said he wants nothing to do with because of his wife.
> 
> and the biggest line of all : ITS DAMN NICE to have a nerdy girlfriend like i do who understands what im doing.


He GAVE you 6.5BTC?!?!?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> well its official. my asics shipped today from my buddy's house, for $300 i got this as a total package:
> 
> 1x 1MH/s+ Fury Asics form GAW miners
> 
> 2x 350KH+ Gridseeds
> 
> 1x ZenMiner Controller that he never even used or registered
> 
> 2x 70W 12V 5A power adapters for the gridseeds
> 
> 1x Power Adapters for the Fury ASICS
> 
> 3x 6 pin PCI-E to 3 2.1mm barrel plug adapters for gridseeds
> 
> all the USB cables that were included with them
> 
> and last but not least, 6.5 bitcoins that he said he wants nothing to do with because of his wife.
> 
> and the biggest line of all : ITS DAMN NICE to have a nerdy girlfriend like i do who understands what im doing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Hey guys so I know this question has been beat to death but, I'm looking to pick up a few asic machines and with the drop in price on btc asic I'm not sure what to get I can get two 180-200gh machines(360-400gh/s total) for $500 or I can get 3 1.3mh/s (3.6mh/s total) machines for scrypt mining
> 
> I won't be playing the market too much or mining new coins hoping for a payout these will mine established coins which I will cash out 50-75% of each month and hold the rest


See the guy above?

Only condition I'd get any ASICs...get GTX 750 Ti 2gb cards.
You'll have to work to find the optimal coin to mine but you have way better chances at making any money.
Each gtx 750 ti costs 165usd and makes

See here: http://www.whattomine.com/coins/80-jpc-jha?utf8=%E2%9C%93&hr=4000.0&br=59049.0&d=246.902&p=40.0&fee=2&er=0.00000011&cost=0.1&hcost=165&btc=657.0&commit=Calculate

See: http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/crypto-mining-calculator/

I did some quick math with a 3th/s machine and you'd go from making 96usd a day in btc, to make 6usd a day mining btc after 130 days.

With a gtx 750 ti you'll make the same amount of money and sometimes more when certain coins take off, and you'll get an ROI before having power costs higher than mining revenue.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> well its official. my asics shipped today from my buddy's house, for $300 i got this as a total package:
> 
> 1x 1MH/s+ Fury Asics form GAW miners
> 
> 2x 350KH+ Gridseeds
> 
> 1x ZenMiner Controller that he never even used or registered
> 
> 2x 70W 12V 5A power adapters for the gridseeds
> 
> 1x Power Adapters for the Fury ASICS
> 
> 3x 6 pin PCI-E to 3 2.1mm barrel plug adapters for gridseeds
> 
> all the USB cables that were included with them
> 
> and last but not least, 6.5 bitcoins that he said he wants nothing to do with because of his wife.
> 
> and the biggest line of all : ITS DAMN NICE to have a nerdy girlfriend like i do who understands what im doing.


So for 300 USD, your friend gave you 4400 USD because his wife hates money apparently? I may get beat up over this, but I don't think I could accept 6.5 BTC from a friend just because his wife has some sort of issue with it, unless he was certainly going to just toss them away. I'd have to at least offer to convert them to cash for him and MAYBE charge him a fee, depending on how good of a friend he is.


----------



## racer86

Ok I knew the sha256 asic were a poor investment before wasn't sure if that had changed with the big price drops

As for the scrypt asic the other guy is getting 1.6mh/s for around 300 alll accessorys included so if I can pick up three 1.3 mh/s miners at 45w each with cords for $500 it's a decient deal or did u mean only if it comes with more btc included lol


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Look at my link, the hashrates change between coins with different algorithms.
> I took the time to input each hashrate the 6950 gets at all of them, to see which is more profitable.
> See the link you quoted for the answer.
> Hmm, don't think cure is profitable atm...might as well switch to x13 or x11 at nicehash.com, try curecoin at cpu though, or monero.
> Cure takes 3 days to reflect the stats and payments in their site btw.


I'm just mining them to get a little start up cash, I'll move in to trading more than mining here really soon







speaking of which, you got any tips for a good trading app on Android?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I'm just mining them to get a little start up cash, I'll move in to trading more than mining here really soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of which, you got any tips for a good trading app on Android?


meta trader 4 for btc-e...or plus500. Some would say qtbitcointrader but I haven't used it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, if any of you is using PiMP I'd urge you to check out their feature requests and donations required: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QJEBSdLcIqRbyZpU0heMxrAkgZDQcQ1VZg1h_0E_I0s/edit#gid=1615357775

These guys are doing an excellent job, but they need funding. I'll be contributing for the PXE integration as soon as I get some decent mining income.
Looking forward to a linux compatible folding client too


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, if any of you is using PiMP I'd urge you to check out their feature requests and donations required: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QJEBSdLcIqRbyZpU0heMxrAkgZDQcQ1VZg1h_0E_I0s/edit#gid=1615357775
> 
> These guys are doing an excellent job, but they need funding. I'll be contributing for the PXE integration as soon as I get some decent mining income.
> Looking forward to a linux compatible folding client too


Linux folding client?...... Oh, now you're teasing me....

is one being released?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Huge DRK dump. Time to buy?


----------



## Nerull

Im gonna say no it will keep dropping. However, i have never once picked the right direction of coins so i guess it is time to buy!

Has anyone seen that sexcoin is running a comp to win an hour with an escort lol. Im buying up i cant see this not driving the price up!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Linux folding client?...... Oh, now you're teasing me....
> 
> is one being released?


I wish!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Huge DRK dump. Time to buy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerull*
> 
> Im gonna say no it will keep dropping. However, i have never once picked the right direction of coins so i guess it is time to buy!
> 
> Has anyone seen that sexcoin is running a comp to win an hour with an escort lol. Im buying up i cant see this not driving the price up!


Exactly, you don't try to catch a falling knife...it's risky.
Dammit, I seem to post that every week!

Guys, READ YO FRIGGEN TA STUFFS...thanks xD

http://www.swing-trade-stocks.com/learn-swing-trading.html


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thank ivan it was a good read.

How do I setup stop loss orders on mintpal? Do I need an app for that or do I have to do it manually?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mintpal doesn't have stop loss...why I was excited for bitfinex picking up Dark.
It lacks volume for now though, so just keep a mental one and never leave the computer while on a trade.
Kinda sucks, forces you to trade on smaller time frames most of the time.

I switched to btc/ltc and btc/usd for now, since alts are not making any gains in general. At least not predictably.


----------



## Alka1ine

Yes....please keep climbing you stupid Blackcoin SOB. I've been holding you for 3 days after you betrayed me by diving to 20 right after I bought you at 30. We are done after this. This relationship is too much work. Please don't call me anymore either.


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol, don't hold random coins...Don't buy if it just went up a lot either.

A good strategy is depicted in that link I posted, you buy after a massive selloff, but only if it shows signs of recovery.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol, don't hold random coins...Don't buy if it just went up a lot either.
> 
> A good strategy is depicted in that link I posted, you buy after a massive selloff, but only if it shows signs of recovery.


I think my newfound fascination with the 1 and 5 minute charts made me think I saw and upswing I could ride for 10min, but it only held for like 2% so waiting for 3-5% didn't work out, lol. Lesson learned.

Aside from XLB and XC, I've been pretty good at holding random coins a couple days and making the profits I set out to make. Going to dump some I've been holding at a loss after work today if I don't see any good news from either. Worked 14hrs yesterday and the day before so I kind of screwed myself there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just restrict yourself to coins with 24hs volumes over 1000btc...less than that and the charts get too choppy and don't depict true herd sentiment


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Just restrict yourself to coins with 24hs volumes over 1000btc...less than that and the charts get too choppy and don't depict true herd sentiment


At the time I got stuck with the bag they were all 1000+ I think. For one I definitely didn't look closely at the price though, I was rushing to get back to work and thought I was getting them cheaper than they had been trading. Definitely will be paying more attention after my last day on Friday when I can finally have a life again.


----------



## dealio

anyone watching CINNI today? kinda busy so i keep missing the tops, with my sell order just a tiny but past the peaks... been hodling from 1000 sats....

it's been flat for the last hour so it should pop from 1200 to 1300 soon. maybe i should just sell now and get back to work


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> anyone watching CINNI today? kinda busy so i keep missing the tops, with my sell order just a tiny but past the peaks... been hodling from 1000 sats....
> 
> it's been flat for the last hour so it should pop from 1200 to 1300 soon. maybe i should just sell now and get back to work


https://www.mintpal.com/market/CINNI/BTC

Trade volume is small, really easy to manipulate the price...I don't touch coins sub 1000, heck, I'd say 2000+ btc of daily volume.


----------



## lacrossewacker

New 19BTC buy wall at .0013 for XC at Mintpal


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> So for 300 USD, your friend gave you 4400 USD because his wife hates money apparently? I may get beat up over this, but I don't think I could accept 6.5 BTC from a friend just because his wife has some sort of issue with it, unless he was certainly going to just toss them away. I'd have to at least offer to convert them to cash for him and MAYBE charge him a fee, depending on how good of a friend he is.


the thing is, he was gonig to wipe the USB stick he had the wallet on if i took them or not. so i took them, he wanted no money from the btc. i offered, he declined because his wife would question it.

on another note im pretty pissed off at fedex right now. an $80 gridseed order from GAW miners has now decided to cost me another $24 on import duties, frigging yay. that and i have to take the morning off work to catch this prick and pay him


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> So for 300 USD, your friend gave you 4400 USD because his wife hates money apparently? I may get beat up over this, but I don't think I could accept 6.5 BTC from a friend just because his wife has some sort of issue with it, unless he was certainly going to just toss them away. I'd have to at least offer to convert them to cash for him and MAYBE charge him a fee, depending on how good of a friend he is.
> 
> 
> 
> the thing is, he was gonig to wipe the USB stick he had the wallet on if i took them or not. so i took them, he wanted no money from the btc. i offered, he declined because his wife would question it.
> 
> on another note im pretty pissed off at fedex right now. an $80 gridseed order from GAW miners has now decided to cost me another $24 on import duties, frigging yay. that and i have to take the morning off work to catch this prick and pay him
Click to expand...

Don't complain, you got 6.5 BTC for free


----------



## PCSarge

i can complain because fedex is a bunch of D-bags and didnt read my buisness address as a secondary delivery site like they are supposed to. i set it up liek that with GAW on purpose because i figured there MIGHT be some duty...but 30% of the total price as duty? thats laughable. i wonder whats gonna happen when the stuff from my buddy crosses the border marked as 300 USD with usps


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i can complain because fedex is a bunch of D-bags and didnt read my buisness address as a secondary delivery site like they are supposed to. i set it up liek that with GAW on purpose because i figured there MIGHT be some duty...but 30% of the total price as duty? thats laughable. i wonder whats gonna happen when the stuff from my buddy crosses the border marked as 300 USD with usps


is nutcoin still coming up in the meetings for adding it to cryptsy?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> New 19BTC buy wall at .0013 for XC at Mintpal


Xc looks to be on a pretty strong downtrend anyway...small trade volume too, forget walls, whales having fun, me out.

Guys: Claymore released a Monero gpu miner for AMD: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=638915.0

I tested it and it's still more profitable to mine X13 at nicehash or trademybit, talking 270/280x/290 here...but it's a nice alternative should x13 decline, same as with the primecoin gpu miner.
Way better than scrypt anyway


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> is nutcoin still coming up in the meetings for adding it to cryptsy?


I don't think it will ever get on a major exchange. Billion coin counts seem not to have much value for trade volume. I wish it weren't the case, but I just don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## frickfrock999

Myriad Coin just announced their SMS feature 20 minutes ago.

Then, this happened.










Ladies and genetlemen, the most ridiculous chart in crypto.


----------



## dealio

Code:



Code:


Your Recent Trades

TIME                  TYPE      PRICE           MYR                    TOTAL           FEE              NET TOTAL
2014-06-04 22:23:23     BUY     0.00000400      800.00000000    0.00320000      0.00000480      0.00320480


----------



## JMattes

Anyone mining jackpot coin that can recommend a pool?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone mining jackpot coin that can recommend a pool?


I actually just started. I'm using HashHarder and I've already gotten a payment. I've used HashHarder for Vertcoin and had a positive experience with them there as well.


----------



## Roulette Run

Looks like Microsoft might team up with the University of Maryland to make a coin that is by earned based upon storage capacity rather than PoW, it's pretty interesting if they go through with it: http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-research-proposes-permacoin-a-bitcoin-thats-actually-useful


----------



## frickfrock999

Well, we all knew this day would come eventually.

*YACOIN MASTER RACE.*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, read about it...it's a pretty awesome idea.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Looks like Microsoft might team up with the University of Maryland to make a coin that is by earned based upon storage capacity rather than PoW, it's pretty interesting if they go through with it: http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-research-proposes-permacoin-a-bitcoin-thats-actually-useful


I am kinda curious like someone over there said. What if someone decides to completely cash out and erase the info on the hard drive for space. What happens to that info? I am pretty sure it would get sent back to MS/UM, correct?


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone mining jackpot coin that can recommend a pool?


I'm using Minep.it and things are pretty consistent now that we got a few more miners in the pool. Could always use more. The design is nice and seems like they are working on improving it all the time. Waiting to find out when I can redeem the points I have from mining with them. Kinda like credit card reward points I guess


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, we all knew this day would come eventually.
> 
> *YACOIN MASTER RACE.*


Why is this so?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Looks like Microsoft might team up with the University of Maryland to make a coin that is by earned based upon storage capacity rather than PoW, it's pretty interesting if they go through with it: http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-research-proposes-permacoin-a-bitcoin-thats-actually-useful


Intel is looking to sell some SSDs.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Why is this so?


N-Factor change, pretty much the only coin that has hit the 15 mark. Now it's harder to mine and as a result, the value has gone up.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone mining jackpot coin that can recommend a pool?


Join me here:
http://jpc.hashatme.com/

The dev is a good guy, he's active on Bitcointalk (kebabman), 0% fees and the pool has always ran great. When I started mining here, I used to be the highest miner, finding all the blocks, etc, with a pool hash of just 60 mh/s, and now it's over 2Gh/s.


----------



## ku4eto

Holy cows , now the calculator provided by Ivan shows that I MUST MINE NOW MYRIAD! But i have a question. Is it better to mine on Win 7 or on Linux Mint 16 Petra ? Win 7 is more power/resource consuming than the Linux , but the drivers are supposedly to be better.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> There's a certain someone here who's holding over 550k of VRC from mining. Using GPU's and Asic's. For those that are saying mining is dead, his potential windfall could be staggering. And mining is very much alive and well.


That same person just made 28k of his holdings...and it's not even over yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Holy cows , now the calculator provided by Ivan shows that I MUST MINE NOW MYRIAD! But i have a question. Is it better to mine on Win 7 or on Linux Mint 16 Petra ? Win 7 is more power/resource consuming than the Linux , but the drivers are supposedly to be better.


What gpus?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> That same person just made 28k of his holdings...and it's not even over yet.


Sometimes mining and holding random alts pays off...I'mma do that now, I'll dedicate one rig to random promising alt mining and hoarding. xD

I think it'll be the only way to catch those rare 100x gains.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What gpus?


1x modded 1GB 6950


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Holy cows , now the calculator provided by Ivan shows that I MUST MINE NOW MYRIAD! But i have a question. Is it better to mine on Win 7 or on Linux Mint 16 Petra ? Win 7 is more power/resource consuming than the Linux , but the drivers are supposedly to be better.


I don't see it being very profitable at all. Running skein algo on my rig looks like I get about .007btc per 24hrs.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What gpus?
> Sometimes mining and holding random alts pays off...I'mma do that now, I'll dedicate one rig to random promising alt mining and hoarding. xD
> 
> I think it'll be the only way to catch those rare 100x gains.


VRC stood out from the pack. But it's had its own issues tho. Constant wallet issues, etc. Wish I had accumulated more.

Did hold over 500k in BANK. But that died a quick death.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I don't see it being very profitable at all. Running skein algo on my rig looks like I get about .007btc per 24hrs.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Well i don't start big , but considering that all i have is 1 GPU , it is again something. Will mine some coins , keep them , mine some more , and sell them after some time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 1x modded 1GB 6950


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I don't see it being very profitable at all. Running skein algo on my rig looks like I get about .007btc per 24hrs.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well i don't start big , but considering that all i have is 1 GPU , it is again something. Will mine some coins , keep them , mine some more , and sell them after some time.


Good idea, Myr seems promising, and it's your best bet when it comes to profitable algorithms on a 6950.


----------



## ku4eto

But what about the OS ? Which one should i pic, as i have 2 now ? Linux Mint 16 , or Win 7 ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Windows is more flexible and many closed source but more profitable mining programs come out for it.


----------



## ku4eto

Ok , thanks for the info! Will get to ask some more questions later.


----------



## JMattes

Hey guys does this seem low to you? I am mining with 3 750ti and ccminer



Latest ccminer version and latest nvidia drivers from geforce experience..

Pool is saying my hashrate is 800-1700 khash?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not normal...I'd ask in the cudaminer or 750 ti thread.
Never ran into that.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not normal...I'd ask in the cudaminer or 750 ti thread.
> Never ran into that.


Thanks. Didn't know there was a dedicated 750ti thread.. Made a post over there. hope I get some help.

Does anyone know how to get to the start up folder where you can drop a bat in and have it run on boot?
I got in there once and put a maxcoin bat in there way back when and every time it turns on it tries to mine max..


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get to the start up folder where you can drop a bat in and have it run on boot?
> I got in there once and put a maxcoin bat in there way back when and every time it turns on it tries to mine max..


try this in file explorer:

%appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

Also, you might want to consider putting "TIMEOUT 15" in your .BAT file so that windows finishes loading Afterburner (or whatever) prior to starting your miner.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> try this in file explorer:
> 
> %appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
> 
> Also, you might want to consider putting "TIMEOUT 15" in your .BAT file so that windows finishes loading Afterburner (or whatever) prior to starting your miner.


Perfect bud thanks a million!!


----------



## ArbyWan

So anyone else watching BOST? Seems to be on the up and up right now.


----------



## note235

My order didn't go through at 1520 last night for boost sad


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> So anyone else watching BOST? Seems to be on the up and up right now.


It suddenly dissapeared from my sight , was on top for 1-2 hours.

But Qubit Myriad is going well too. Cant wait go go back and start mining it.

Last Price
0.00000390
24 Hr High
0.00000568
24 Hr Low
0.00000215

If some1 bought crap load at 215 , then sold at 568 , that is 2,15x of rofit. Loah.


----------



## frickfrock999

The pump for XC today has been awesome!

Got some at 95K this morning and now it's at 124K.


----------



## antonio8

Anyone one know of a site similar to this one: http://www.countmycrypto.com but it might have coins added more regularly. Trying to find something that I can keep up with coins I have in one spot.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Anyone one know of a site similar to this one: http://www.countmycrypto.com but it might have coins added more regularly. Trying to find something that I can keep up with coins I have in one spot.


http://www.coinreporting.com/ has a lot of coins, try them.


----------



## frickfrock999

XC just hit 137K and flying high.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The pump for XC today has been awesome!
> 
> Got some at 95K this morning and now it's at 124K.


Hope you didn't sell yet







Just saw a 10btc buy go through. 1min chart on my right monitor has been distracting me with all it's insane movement.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Hope you didn't sell yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a 10btc buy go through. 1min chart on my right monitor has been distracting me with all it's insane movement.


Oh you better believe I ain't selling yet!

Just hit 143K! *WE'RE GOING TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOON!*


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> is nutcoin still coming up in the meetings for adding it to cryptsy?


when it comes to nutcoin we've decided to pass on it.

on another note, my first gridseed of 3 arrived today. and i can say im impressed 900mhz clock freq and a stable 400kh/s with little to no noise the second i saw the number i shutdown my 6850 and 5770 mining cards because they are now pointless.

a single gridseed uses 12V @ 1.5A input and a whole 7W of power. do the math of what those 2 gpus were eating.

i could probably have 30+ gridseeds before id hit the wattage those 2 gpus ate. and like 600 times the hash rate.

i also have a stronger fury asic on its way here so...i wonder how well that beast will overclock


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh you better believe I ain't selling yet!
> 
> Just hit 143K! *WE'RE GOING TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOON!*


Haha, you jinxed it! Watched it drop as soon as you posted.

If I didn't have some from when i bought at 21, i would have bought earlier. After it started I thought it wouldn't go up much more than 100 so I didn't want to risk it. Between xc, xlb, and bc, I've been burned far too much this week.

Lesson 1: Don't trade while sleep deprived. Everything looks like a better idea than it is...


----------



## JMattes

Hmm.. I am thinking for me right now the best coin to mine is still jackpot coin even with the myr double in value.. what do you guys think?

Nice the on the XC for anyone that had it!


----------



## frickfrock999

Ended up selling at 135K.

Gains is gains.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone mining Jackpot? What exchange do you recommend using to sell?


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hmm.. I am thinking for me right now the best coin to mine is still jackpot coin even with the myr double in value.. what do you guys think?
> 
> Nice the on the XC for anyone that had it!


I have left mine on JCP pretty much since it was released. May have dipped in profit sometimes but overall it has been pretty consistent compared to some. Just don't solomine it. I left my 70Mh on solo last night because minep.it was up and down for a while and I found 2 blocks but they were both orphaned...


----------



## JMattes

Mining with hashharder.. I think thats ok..

Where you trading it?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone mining Jackpot? What exchange do you recommend using to sell?


You can try BitTrex


----------



## ku4eto

Guys , guys .... i am ******ed. My kW/h electric price is not 0,13$ . Its less than 0,1$ . The day price is 0.075Euro , and 0.045 for night price. This shoots up my possible profits!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hmm.. I am thinking for me right now the best coin to mine is still jackpot coin even with the myr double in value.. what do you guys think?
> 
> Nice the on the XC for anyone that had it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone mining Jackpot? What exchange do you recommend using to sell?


jpc is where it's at for NVIDIA...a 750 ti beats an r9 290x at it.









I use allcrypt for it, always worked like a charm but bittrex is also good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys , guys .... i am ******ed. My kW/h electric price is not 0,13$ . Its less than 0,1$ . The day price is 0.075Euro , and 0.045 for night price. This shoots up my possible profits!


You can try monero/quazarcoin/fantomcoin mining on cpus then...


----------



## frickfrock999

Time and time *AGAIN*, it happens.

An hour ago, VRC was the prime example.

Because in those few hours of a coin hitting MP, the pump is insane.

People got 5000% gains from it today.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Time and time *AGAIN*, it happens.
> 
> An hour ago, VRC was the prime example.
> 
> Because in those few hours of a coin hitting MP, the pump is insane.
> 
> People got 5000% gains from it today.


Just hit Craptsy too. Still holding my 150k VRC along with the other chap here who's holding 500K VRC, Woke up to 11k return, now 30k.

Oh and he also used ASIC's to mine VRC at launch.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Time and time *AGAIN*, it happens.
> 
> An hour ago, VRC was the prime example.
> 
> Because in those few hours of a coin hitting MP, the pump is insane.
> 
> People got 5000% gains from it today.


yeah not sure if it's just these spontaneously added coins through some behind the scemes scheming or the same can be said about other cryptos on the weekly Monday additions. Wondering how ENC, or maybe a surprise coin, will perform. Instand dump...or a little pump then dump.


----------



## ivanlabrie

100% manipulation behind the scenes...why I don't trade those small volume coins at all.

Too much risk to spend big money on them.

The Aiden dev, defaced recently mentioned he was offered such an opportunity by an exchange op...he declined and that's why his coin isn't listed anywhere else atm.


----------



## frickfrock999

Eh, I bought it at 7K when it launched. Should have bought it earlier but I was busy with XC all day.

Not bad gains, but could have been better. Once that MP news goes live, it's pandemonium anyway.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yeah not sure if it's just these spontaneously added coins through some behind the scemes scheming or the same can be said about other cryptos on the weekly Monday additions. Wondering how ENC, or maybe a surprise coin, will perform. Instand dump...or a little pump then dump.


For those who were following the coin since launch, VRC was no "spontaneously added coin". It had some issues with the wallet that was resolved. Has a unique sms wallet feature rolling out soon and fastest anon transfer ever.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What is your average daily gain?

Right now I'm aiming for 5% gain daily. Yesterday I only hit 4% but today got 20%


----------



## Faster_is_better

DRK took a massive dive. at .015 now


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> For those who were following the coin since launch, VRC was no "spontaneously added coin". It had some issues with the wallet that was resolved. Has a unique sms wallet feature rolling out soon and fastest anon transfer ever.


SMS wallet, ftc came up with it first, now Myriad...anon transfer and whatnot are gimmicky darkcoin-esque features.
No need to pump that coin here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What is your average daily gain?
> 
> Right now I'm aiming for 5% gain daily. Yesterday I only hit 4% but today got 20%


I'm at 1.5-3% every two days roughly








Slowly but surely gonna get there.


----------



## ArbyWan

Hope you all got some Boost orders in, man it sure skyrocketed after getting on BTC38


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Hope you all got some Boost orders in, man it sure skyrocketed after getting on BTC38


sure did
Should've bought more when it was low


----------



## Willanhanyard

So what are you guys doing with XC right now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dumping...it's on a violent downtrend.

Dark might go down to the 0.0115-0.0125 area during the day...looking forward to picking up some cheap coin.
Keep an eye on that price zone, it's near the 200 period moving average, and coincides with a major support zone in 1d charts.

If it does any kind of reversal pattern with volume on the candle (look at 1h or 15m to spot it) it might be an excellent time to buy. Possible 30-50% profits during the weekend.


----------



## ku4eto

From where you all look the prices of all coins ? Price as $ and as BTC ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

At the various exchange sites...I'd reccomend these:

www.btc-e.com
www.bitfinex.com
www.mintpal.com

You also have some others, like www.cryptsy.com and bter.com, and also smaller ones like www.bittrex.com or poloniex.com but the best ones are those three I first mentioned (at least if you intend to actively trade coin pairs).

Most people use bitstamp.net for btc/usd trading but it involves verification and a more complicated process so I just stick to the others. (no way to get validation being in Argentina and all anyway)

If you're just gonna dump the mined coins, pick the exchange that trades your coin and has the biggest volume/highest prices in btc.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Do you think XC will crash big? Its rise and fall was pretty predictable for me yesterday and easy 15% profit riding the waves


----------



## JMattes

Just plugged in 2 more 750ti's on the 1x pci slots (with powered risers) and when I go to mine they dont show up...

Its an Asrock 970 Extreme 4.. Anyone got any ideas?

I reduced it down to the first white pci-e and then put the second card on the board. it only sees 1 card..
Hmmm this is the first time I am trying to use the 1x slots on this board.. is there a setting?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just plugged in 2 more 750ti's on the 1x pci slots (with powered risers) and when I go to mine they dont show up...
> 
> Its an Asrock 970 Extreme 4.. Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> I reduced it down to the first white pci-e and then put the second card on the board. it only sees 1 card..
> Hmmm this is the first time I am trying to use the 1x slots on this board.. is there a setting?


There could a setting on the board, or the slot could be dead. I've had a dead slot before, and it isn't pleasant.

Try checking out the BIOS to see if you see any options to enable PCI-e 1x.


----------



## JMattes

Hmm.. Been playing with the different combos.. I will need to get a keyboard and mouse on it to do that.. Been going in from teamviewer..
I must of did something it didnt like.. As it wont boot now gives me error 67 on the board led.. I will need to look into it..


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just plugged in 2 more 750ti's on the 1x pci slots (with powered risers) and when I go to mine they dont show up...
> 
> Its an Asrock 970 Extreme 4.. Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> I reduced it down to the first white pci-e and then put the second card on the board. it only sees 1 card..
> Hmmm this is the first time I am trying to use the 1x slots on this board.. is there a setting?


I have this happen also on 3 of my rigs. I just had to re-install the Nvidia driver and reboot and it worked fine for me.


----------



## JMattes

So you had all 5 cards in... uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled them with all 5 cards plugged in?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So you had all 5 cards in... uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled them with all 5 cards plugged in?


I have 5 cards running now.

At first I had 2 . Installed 1 then it wasn't recognized. Re-installed driver ad rebooted and it was there. Added 2 more to make 5 and had to re-install driver to make the 4th and 5th card recognized. It's a pain but it worked for me.


----------



## JMattes

Yea.. I will need to find time at the end of the day to play with it.. Got all the risers and what not so I have tons of options.
The rig is at my office, so I will need to try it out when I am off the clock.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just plugged in 2 more 750ti's on the 1x pci slots (with powered risers) and when I go to mine they dont show up...
> 
> Its an Asrock 970 Extreme 4.. Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> I reduced it down to the first white pci-e and then put the second card on the board. it only sees 1 card..
> Hmmm this is the first time I am trying to use the 1x slots on this board.. is there a setting?


On the Asrock boards you have to manually force the board to run the PCI slots in Gen 1 mode due to the risers.

To all others, i have ~ 70k of MYR that has been mined during a couple of moths, i missed the peaks but the coin is still pretty high now. What would you do, cash in the 0.27 BTC and sell for ~ 395 or wait it out, i have not been following the coins much lately so dont know if they have any large news on the wait.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> On the Asrock boards you have to manually force the board to run the PCI slots in Gen 1 mode due to the risers.
> 
> To all others, i have ~ 70k of MYR that has been mined during a couple of moths, i missed the peaks but the coin is still pretty high now. What would you do, cash in the 0.27 BTC and sell for ~ 395 or wait it out, i have not been following the coins much lately so dont know if they have any large news on the wait.


it's not high at all. I remember buying and selling back when it was 500+ just a month and a half ago.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> it's not high at all. I remember buying and selling back when it was 500+ just a month and a half ago.


That is correct, but the last 40 days it has gone from a top of almost 800 to 220 just a few days ago, then it jumped where it is now ~ 400.
Any upcoming news from them or any reason to think it will go up again?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> That is correct, but the last 40 days it has gone from a top of almost 800 to 220 just a few days ago, then it jumped where it is now ~ 400.
> Any upcoming news from them or any reason to think it will go up again?


I am not in the "know" by any means, but not sure what else they could offer in the near future that would really hype it up to 800 unless they start pumping hype over some "announcement" and let everyone down.. Maybe a PR campaign could help in the long run..


----------



## frickfrock999

If you guys aren't trading on Bittrex, you're missing out.









I'm ditching MP and making it my main exchange.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> If you guys aren't trading on Bittrex, you're missing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ditching MP and making it my main exchange.


I got on there last night as they exchange JPC...
Looks pretty good.. overall there volume is low on most coins..
But I guess that doesnt matter..


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am not in the "know" by any means, but not sure what else they could offer in the near future that would really hype it up to 800 unless they start pumping hype over some "announcement" and let everyone down.. Maybe a PR campaign could help in the long run..


That is what i'm thinking as well. Have they announced any more upcoming news?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> If you guys aren't trading on Bittrex, you're missing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ditching MP and making it my main exchange.


I've been trading solely on Bittrex for a few weeks now, I'm finding it to be a great exchange so far.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I got on there last night as they exchange JPC...
> Looks pretty good.. overall there volume is low on most coins..
> But I guess that doesnt matter..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I've been trading solely on Bittrex for a few weeks now, I'm finding it to be a great exchange so far.


Bittrex has a better interface and mechanics. lack of volume kills my analysis though.

mint should implement the stuff fine has. they would make so much more dough


----------



## JMattes

Not sure what to make of the fact I cant get the other two cards to be recognized..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Odd mate...I think it's the board.

I told you, getting more than 3 or 4 cards per board is complicated. You need to choose the right board for the job. Not all boards run more than 2-3 cards despite having more 1x slots.

Try to get a G3220 and an H81 Pro BTC, they are cheap and work 99% of the time


----------



## ivanlabrie

In case any of you guys missed this: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=613072.0

I'm mining and holding some for now...looks real promising, but we'll see.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> If you guys aren't trading on Bittrex, you're missing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ditching MP and making it my main exchange.


I second that, mainly I dislike their voting system, allows "Whales" to get whatever coin they need at the time into the market really, ENC at one point had 25BTC worth of votes towards it for example


----------



## JMattes

ITC got on and then it dropped dead within the first 48hours..


----------



## frickfrock999

Meanwhile, MUGA and CLOAK is making everybody a millionaire.

Thank you, Based Bittrex.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Not sure what to make of the fact I cant get the other two cards to be recognized..


Start with 1 card plugged into the first 1x slot and see if you get video. My guess is you will and it will boot normal. Then shut down and install the 2nd card, if it goes into windows check device manager and verify it's recognized with no problems. Then do the same for the rest, adding 1 at a time, booting into windows and then shutting down each time. I had to do that on 2 of my rigs. Once when setting one up on a H81 BTC board and once on another when I rearranged cards.

**Also, make sure you have 8gb ram if you're running windows. I had stability problems and issues with cards staying recognized with 5 or more cards on 4gb.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Meanwhile, MUGA and CLOAK is making everybody a millionaire.
> 
> Thank you, Based Bittrex.


How the heck do you trade with such small volumes?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Even though I managed to lose 98% of my money this Monday, I'm making it back slowly









According to my calculations if I keep profiting around 10% a day I should get my money back by end of July lol.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Start with 1 card plugged into the first 1x slot and see if you get video. My guess is you will and it will boot normal. Then shut down and install the 2nd card, if it goes into windows check device manager and verify it's recognized with no problems. Then do the same for the rest, adding 1 at a time, booting into windows and then shutting down each time. I had to do that on 2 of my rigs. Once when setting one up on a H81 BTC board and once on another when I rearranged cards.
> 
> **Also, make sure you have 8gb ram if you're running windows. I had stability problems and issues with cards staying recognized with 5 or more cards on 4gb.


Tried that


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Even though I managed to lose 98% of my money this Monday, I'm making it back slowly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to my calculations if I keep profiting around 10% a day I should get my money back by end of July lol.


damn...10% every day is insane lol









Try making less trades, but making them count.
For instance, do only two or three trades per week, but try to aim for a 10-30% gain.
For that to work you'll need a very refined trading strategy, and patience, sometimes looking at the price too much can make you get emotional and lose it.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks I'll try that as soon as I get out of this Dark hole. How likely is it for DRK to reach 180 again?









My instincts told me to set buys at 173 but no, the stupider part of my brain decides to buy at 177


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks I'll try that as soon as I get out of this Dark hole. How likely is it for DRK to reach 180 again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My instincts told me to set buys at 173 but no, the stupider part of my brain decides to buy at 177


You're late, I don't see it going to retest that upper resistance. If it crosses the pivot point at 0.0168 it's going down to 0.014 or 0.012.

I bought as soon as the day started, I had calculated the pivot point last night. Woke up at 5:30am and put up a buy order after seeing it open higher than the pivot.
Said pivot has been acting as a support level all day, and the first resistance I had calculated (0.0186 area +- 0.007) was tested a lot, with lower lows each time.

Look at sell volume on bearish candles, vs bullish activity...it's clearly in a corrective phase, ergo, going sideways around the pivot area, but mostly down.

Stay out









Here's my trade:


----------



## antonio8

Little help from the pros.

I have a R9 280X that is stuck at core clock of 500 Mhz and Memory of 150 Mhz.

I have tried rebooting , disabling in device manager, changing settings in Precision, putting --gpu-engine=1050 --gpu-memclock=1500 in my bat. Nothing moves it from the down clock.









I guess on the bright side it does run 100% cooler. But seriously, anyone have an idea.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Little help from the pros.
> 
> I have a R9 280X that is stuck at core clock of 500 Mhz and Memory of 150 Mhz.
> 
> I have tried rebooting , disabling in device manager, changing settings in Precision, putting --gpu-engine=1050 --gpu-memclock=1500 in my bat. Nothing moves it from the down clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess on the bright side it does run 100% cooler. But seriously, anyone have an idea.


Sounds like you have more than one gpu and that one is running in 2d clocks, like it was idling.
You need dummy plugs for the cards if using Windows (not always true, but it sometimes applies to certain cards).

Try disabling ULPS using Msi Afterburner (unofficial overclocking mode, disable ulps, powerplay support off)

EDIT: yeah, you got an amd and nvidia card in the same system it seems...you'll have it run 2d clocks if it doesn't have a monitor or dummy plug hooked up to it.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sounds like you have more than one gpu and that one is running in 2d clocks, like it was idling.
> You need dummy plugs for the cards if using Windows (not always true, but it sometimes applies to certain cards).
> 
> Try disabling ULPS using Msi Afterburner (unofficial overclocking mode, disable ulps, powerplay support off)
> 
> EDIT: yeah, you got an amd and nvidia card in the same system it seems...you'll have it run 2d clocks if it doesn't have a monitor or dummy plug hooked up to it.


Damn I feel like an ass.

Thank you.

It is just AMD in that rig but I unplugged the dummy to put a monitor on it to see something and had the dummy plug laying on the floor. Forgot ot plug it back in.

Never work on stuff at 2 or 3 in the morning.

Off to tackle MRO or whatever they are calling it now.


----------



## ku4eto

On MyriadGroestl - 9.7-9.8 Mh/s with 6950 not unlocked and only overclock to 850/1300 Mhz. Not too shabby ? Whether the GPU is at 67% or 80% fan speed , the temperature is around 70-72. The difference is only around 0.5 to 1 degree. In my miningpoolhub account info it says " 3.00667430 " under the credit tab ,which i presume to be the actual MYR i mined for those 15-20 mins ?


----------



## Deaf Jam

So I took a vacation for a week and the coin I left my miners on decides to fall in half. What happened to Vertcoin?

I figured the BC pump on the 1st would fizzle. I am glad I wasn't greedy with those sell points as I got a nice 25 percent gain on my play money because of it.

Any new coins I should be looking at?


----------



## ku4eto

10.23 Mh/s with not unlocked shaders ( 1408 ) , OC'ed to 900/1400 +2% Power ( 11.69 V , 1.0something ) and runing at 74*C with 69% fan speed.


----------



## JMattes

Any change JPC will get to Mint?? That would certainly increase value for atleast a day..
Its 15th...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 10.23 Mh/s with not unlocked shaders ( 1408 ) , OC'ed to 900/1400 +2% Power ( 11.69 V , 1.0something ) and runing at 74*C with 69% fan speed.


Nice, your card is close to much newer amd cards mining groestl...a 280x barely breaks 12k








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Any change JPC will get to Mint?? That would certainly increase value for atleast a day..
> Its 15th...


We'll see...it's a really cool coin. I mine and hold them for a while to collect PoS blocks.


----------



## antonio8

I might have asked thi but still need help and can't find it by google. maybe I am googling wrong.

In TeamVeiwer, can anyone tell me how to keep the open monitors from timing out? They close about every 30 minutes and it is just annoying to have to go back and reopen them.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I might have asked thi but still need help and can't find it by google. maybe I am googling wrong.
> 
> In TeamVeiwer, can anyone tell me how to keep the open monitors from timing out? They close about every 30 minutes and it is just annoying to have to go back and reopen them.


Why would you do that ? Isn't SSH a better way to control your mining rig ?


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I might have asked thi but still need help and can't find it by google. maybe I am googling wrong.
> 
> In TeamVeiwer, can anyone tell me how to keep the open monitors from timing out? They close about every 30 minutes and it is just annoying to have to go back and reopen them.


Pretty sure I've kept mine open in teamviewer for hours at a time, usually because I forgot it was minimized. Maybe you need to disable the monitor timeout in windows and turn off any screen savers and stuff?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Why would you do that ? Isn't SSH a better way to control your mining rig ?


It is by far easier maybe. I will look into SSH. Never heard of it.


----------



## ku4eto

On Groestl - 10.5-6 Mh/s with 900/1400 clocks and Intensity of 21 , 1.1V according to the miner and 1.063 according to GPU-Z . At intensity 22/24 it starts sluttering too much and i am not sure if it is actually mining at 10.7-8 Mh/s or slower. Achieved 11 Mh/s with Intensity 26 , but drivers crashed and had to restart the miner.


----------



## ku4eto

What the crap... thats the 10th time i try , and still i can't unlock my shaders. Used 3 different ways. Tried flashing with 6970 BIOS , but it doesnt work because its for 2GB version. The flashing is successful , but shaders doesn't unlock :/


----------



## ku4eto

Okay , i need some clarification :
https://www.cryptsy.com/markets/view/200

Looking at this graph , seems like the prices of Myriad - Groestl are falling really low , so its time now to mine and buy i guess ?


----------



## ArbyWan

So it seems the IconicExpert/XLB drama has once again sprouted









BCT Thread


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> What the crap... thats the 10th time i try , and still i can't unlock my shaders. Used 3 different ways. Tried flashing with 6970 BIOS , but it doesnt work because its for 2GB version. The flashing is successful , but shaders doesn't unlock :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Okay , i need some clarification :
> https://www.cryptsy.com/markets/view/200
> 
> Looking at this graph , seems like the prices of Myriad - Groestl are falling really low , so its time now to mine and buy i guess ?


It's still really good for your card, you can also try Groestlcoin, which uses a similar algorithm.

Calculator: (I filled it with your 6950's estimated mining figures...I've had one, and they don't unlock shaders btw...1gb cards that is)

http://www.whattomine.com/coins?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scryptf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_hash_rate%5D=440&factor%5Bscrypt_power%5D=250&scrypt_nf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_n_hr%5D=200&factor%5Bscrypt_n_p%5D=250&cha13f=true&factor%5Bcha13_hr%5D=8&factor%5Bcha13_p%5D=250&factor%5Bcha15_hr%5D=0.5&factor%5Bcha15_p%5D=250&x11f=true&factor%5Bx11_hr%5D=2000&factor%5Bx11_p%5D=250&x13f=true&factor%5Bx13_hr%5D=1700&factor%5Bx13_p%5D=250&factor%5Bcost%5D=0.08&commit=Calculate&sort=&volume=&keccakf=true&factor%5Bkeccak_hr%5D=150&factor%5Bkeccak_p%5D=250&grof=true&factor%5Bgro_hr%5D=10.6&factor%5Bgro_p%5D=250
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> So it seems the IconicExpert/XLB drama has once again sprouted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCT Thread


Meh, guy gets bored and feels like pumping coins...


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> So it seems the IconicExpert/XLB drama has once again sprouted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCT Thread


Guy is a thieving scumbag, but everyone has known for at least a month and a half.


----------



## ku4eto

ivan , can you explain me how to read the graphs of coins ? Whether i should mine , buy or sell ( ok the whattomine.com gives the idea whether to mine or not ).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> ivan , can you explain me how to read the graphs of coins ? Whether i should mine , buy or sell ( ok the whattomine.com gives the idea whether to mine or not ).


Price charts?

This will do: http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:chart_analysis:introduction_to_cand


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Price charts?
> 
> This will do: http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:chart_analysis:introduction_to_cand


You are living gold ! Thanks!

EDIT : I saw something confusing. My miner says 10.5 MH/s , the page at miningpoolhub.com says 5.08 MH/s ... which should i trust ?

Edit 2 : Which # MH/S should i look at the miner ? There is : (5s) - which spikes between 7 up to 13.5 MH/s , next an (avg ) which shows pretty much average i think. Those 2 are in the top left corner.
Then in the center of the screen , just above the ---- line , there is another one which seems like current hash rate - from 10.4-5 (bottom spikes ) to 11.2 ( upper spike ) , with something average at 10.8-11 MH/s. Then next to it is another possibly average unit.

Also managed to get at around 11MH/s with -i 25 at 900/1400 , 85% fan speed , 67*C . Had to open my pc case , because at 76*C the drivers were crashing and the miner stops working. Got whole 10-9 degrees drop. Will try to get some more MHz at the core/clock , just will have to up a bit the voltage.

A strange thing with the voltage -> GPU-Z says 1.063 , the miner says 1.1V . I need opinion on this , which one shows the real voltage ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You are living gold ! Thanks!
> 
> EDIT : I saw something confusing. My miner says 10.5 MH/s , the page at miningpoolhub.com says 5.08 MH/s ... which should i trust ?
> 
> Edit 2 : Which # MH/S should i look at the miner ? There is : (5s) - which spikes between 7 up to 13.5 MH/s , next an (avg ) which shows pretty much average i think. Those 2 are in the top left corner.
> Then in the center of the screen , just above the ---- line , there is another one which seems like current hash rate - from 10.4-5 (bottom spikes ) to 11.2 ( upper spike ) , with something average at 10.8-11 MH/s. Then next to it is another possibly average unit.
> 
> Also managed to get at around 11MH/s with -i 25 at 900/1400 , 85% fan speed , 67*C . Had to open my pc case , because at 76*C the drivers were crashing and the miner stops working. Got whole 10-9 degrees drop. Will try to get some more MHz at the core/clock , just will have to up a bit the voltage.
> 
> A strange thing with the voltage -> GPU-Z says 1.063 , the miner says 1.1V . I need opinion on this , which one shows the real voltage ?


Easy, post a screenshot...look at the top left AVG. reading for mh/s...HW value should be 0 btw. And R as close to 0 as possible.


----------



## ku4eto

HW was staying fine at 0. However R: was initially around 6-7% , then dropped to 3% and i started getting a lot of rejects , then it raised again around 7-8% . Dunno if this is good.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Should be closer to 1-2%...5-10% is a bit high.
Maybe change the mining pool.


----------



## ku4eto

Will setup to mine thru the night on eminer , but will first check on startup how much is the R: . And what is actually this HW and R ?


----------



## matbry01

probs in the wrong section but I got mining setup wallet and using gui miner, wallets all updated and all that and using a radion HD6950 2gig and on gui I get a message saying shares 0 accepted and a message in the console saying this.

2014-06-08 19:25:11: Listener for "mat": api2.bitcoin.cz:8332 08/06/2014 19:25:11, Verification failed, check hardware! (0:0:Cayman, 4db48811)


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> And what is actually this HW and R ?


HW - Is Hardware Errors and the R is Rejected Amount


----------



## frickfrock999

It's DUMPING TIME FOR DKR!


----------



## ku4eto

Some1 sold his 500 DRK and the avalanche started. I guess some1 else is going to buy crapload of DRK now .


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Some1 sold his 500 DRK and the avalanche started. I guess some1 else is going to buy crapload of DRK now .


Oh I totally loaded up when it dipped below 145K.

Easy money.


----------



## ku4eto

Myriad-Groestl(MYR)
Groestl

Revenue $2.34
Profit $1.81

wat... why i have only 13 MRK when i need some moar ?

Interesting , the prices seem low , yet it says some high profits. Ivan , can you explain that ? I have readed the link you gave me for the candlecharts , but i am confused. When it says Profit blah blah , should i mine only , or sell ?

And another question : how long the Payout transaction from a pool lasts ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> probs in the wrong section but I got mining setup wallet and using gui miner, wallets all updated and all that and using a radion HD6950 2gig and on gui I get a message saying shares 0 accepted and a message in the console saying this.
> 
> 2014-06-08 19:25:11: Listener for "mat": api2.bitcoin.cz:8332 08/06/2014 19:25:11, Verification failed, check hardware! (0:0:Cayman, 4db48811)


You don't want to mine bitcoin man! That's so 2011








You should do like ku4eto here, he has a 6950, do what he's doing.
Mining alt coins and exchanging for btc, and finding the most profitable alt coin for your card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's DUMPING TIME FOR DKR!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh I totally loaded up when it dipped below 145K.
> 
> Easy money.


I call a possible 0.01-0.012 bottom...still in a bearish market.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Myriad-Groestl(MYR)
> Groestl
> 
> Revenue $2.34
> Profit $1.81
> 
> wat... why i have only 13 MRK when i need some moar ?
> 
> Interesting , the prices seem low , yet it says some high profits. Ivan , can you explain that ? I have readed the link you gave me for the candlecharts , but i am confused. When it says Profit blah blah , should i mine only , or sell ?
> 
> And another question : how long the Payout transaction from a pool lasts ?


The calc shows what to mine and dump instantly for best profitability...that's the easiest thing to do.


----------



## ku4eto

About the R: ratio. Any suggestions for other good MYR - GRoestl GPU pools ? I came by a CPU pools other than the miningpoolhub :/


----------



## matbry01

ku4eto you have a guide for this other alternative you do ??


----------



## ivanlabrie

DRK: called it, still going down, 1h shows huge red dildos...better wait till we rebound off 0.01-0.012


----------



## frickfrock999

Yup, glad I sold on the first rebound.

And of course, all of it's going to you know what.


----------



## ivanlabrie

down to 0.01-0.012







lol


----------



## matbry01

setting up feather coin wallet


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> setting up feather coin wallet


How, wha, why?


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> setting up feather coin wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How, wha, why?
Click to expand...

haha now your going to say why that's not the place to be







I was looking at a number of figures and it seems to be high up in the tables at the moment. I am new to all this stuff at the moment as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> haha now your going to say why that's not the place to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at a number of figures and it seems to be high up in the tables at the moment. I am new to all this stuff at the moment as well.


Well, it's not profitable to mine scrypt...and FTC is a scrypt coin, and a failed one at it too.

You want to mine myriad or groestlcoin, or x13 coins.

You can try nicehash.com, you'll need a fresh copy of sgminer (they have it at their site) and then go mine at the X13 poolport.
You'll get paid straight in BTC for your efforts

Miner: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=623409.0

You can try it too ku4eto, let me know what hashrate you get.

Either that or you get a myriadcoin wallet, register at an exchange like mintpal.com or cryptsy.com and then you exchange the mined myriad coins for bitcoin there.

Don't mind me but I just bought some cheap drk...gonna pick one pullback then I'm out.









From 0.0145 to 0.0155-0.0175. We'll see, might take an hour.


----------



## frickfrock999

DRK is back with a vengeance.

At 145K and still climbing.


----------



## JMattes

time to buy dark?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sold at 0.0148 heh...have to be AFK for a while, not risking it. 2% gain lol

My forecast for the day:

-Low: 0.013
-High: 0.0165-0.0175

Keep an eye on the 0.016 +- 0.001 area, it's the pivot area. Reversals and support/resistance will happen there for the most part today, but I still think we're in a mostly bearish market, probably aiming for a weekly low of 0.01-0.012, but we'll see.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> time to buy dark?


You didn't buy any when it was at 132K? 0_o


----------



## JMattes

haha.. been out all day.. ya know in the real world..


----------



## ivanlabrie

I missed the lowest low, but I never buy at what I think is the bottom lol...my pivot point calculations are 95% spot on though, with a +-0.005 variance







(calculated the night before)

It might still go back up but I can't monitor it closely and I don't have stop loss orders over at mintpal so meh. (resistance is strong at 0.016 +- 0.005, but if it passes with volumen and on a stong green candle it'll reach the true resistance point at 0.0175)


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> haha now your going to say why that's not the place to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at a number of figures and it seems to be high up in the tables at the moment. I am new to all this stuff at the moment as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not profitable to mine scrypt...and FTC is a scrypt coin, and a failed one at it too.
> 
> You want to mine myriad or groestlcoin, or x13 coins.
> 
> You can try nicehash.com, you'll need a fresh copy of sgminer (they have it at their site) and then go mine at the X13 poolport.
> You'll get paid straight in BTC for your efforts
> 
> Miner: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=623409.0
> 
> You can try it too ku4eto, let me know what hashrate you get.
> 
> Either that or you get a myriadcoin wallet, register at an exchange like mintpal.com or cryptsy.com and then you exchange the mined myriad coins for bitcoin there.
> 
> Don't mind me but I just bought some cheap drk...gonna pick one pullback then I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 0.0145 to 0.0155-0.0175. We'll see, might take an hour.
Click to expand...

righty I am trying myriadcoin !


----------



## ivanlabrie

Great, good luck!

I'd suggest you also try X13 at us.trademybit.com or nicehash.com, and let me know the hash rates when you do. The miner link is there, sorry, gtg now. Gonna be AFK till tomorrow.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> righty I am trying myriadcoin !


I strongly suggest you to try mining Nutcoin, right now you can get millions of nutcoins every week mining with your card







it has a BIG community here in OCN, we even have a club around, it is a coin with a lot of potential and according to the creator 1 nutcoin will be worth 1 dollar later







its like bitcoin when it just started!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> I strongly suggest you to try mining Nutcoin, right now you can get millions of nutcoins every week mining with your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has a BIG community here in OCN, we even have a club around, it is a coin with a lot of potential and *according to the creator 1 nutcoin will be worth 1 dollar later*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like bitcoin when it just started!


I'm sorry, but was this a joke? Because if anyone believes this they are special.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> righty I am trying myriadcoin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly suggest you to try mining Nutcoin, right now you can get millions of nutcoins every week mining with your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has a BIG community here in OCN, we even have a club around, it is a coin with a lot of potential and according to the creator 1 nutcoin will be worth 1 dollar later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like bitcoin when it just started!
Click to expand...

Nutcoin has done absolutely nothing since its creation. It's a worthless coin.


----------



## NomNomNom

Thoughts on LeagueCoin? Could be big.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> I strongly suggest you to try mining Nutcoin, right now you can get millions of nutcoins every week mining with your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has a BIG community here in OCN, we even have a club around, it is a coin with a lot of potential and according to the creator 1 nutcoin will be worth 1 dollar later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like bitcoin when it just started!


lel, don't waste this guy's time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Thoughts on LeagueCoin? Could be big.


I'd say 1% of the coins can be really big, heh...define big?

Big as in a nice pump and dump scenario, sure, depends on who's backing it.


----------



## ku4eto

Argh god damn it. Stupid PC. Forgot to disable the Power Saving options. Mined 45 MYR for an 23:45 - 04:42 GMT+2 time. , then PC locked. Will try again during the night.
EDIT : i got my other 18 MYR transfered to the wallet. Which took big ass time -_-

Ivan , thanks for the info again!


----------



## ivanlabrie

No prob mate!

Yeah, forgot to mention power saving features, disable all of them including the one that turns the monitor off after 20 min or so.
Select the high performance power plan too...

You can also try the X13 miner I posted a few posts earlier, it has a speed boost for 69xx cards.
It can be more profitable than the other coins, but it depends on your hashrate with it.

Here it goes again: Upd. 2014-06-03 - https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=623409.0


----------



## ku4eto

Yup , i saw your post few pages back , got it bookmarked to try on later this week as i am a bit busy.
Also , there is only Power Saving and Balancer plans. I find it a bit questionable that if i create a high performance plan , the rates will go. I mena , the GPU is running at 100% right ??


----------



## antonio8

@ku4eto

Been reading the pages. If you are mining (not sure if you have just the 6950) take a look at JackPot Coin and see if it is worth wild for you to mine with what you have.

You will probably make a lot more the way it is going.


----------



## ku4eto

Yea , seen it as a recommended coin to mine in the whattomine table that Ivan gave me. I will consider it , depending on the rate i am getting and amount of coins. Will try that later probably.


----------



## mihco

Ivan your thoughts onJPC? I was dumping from 2sats up...feel like a moron now. You think is it worth to buy now at 30sat while its still gaining momentum?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Ivan your thoughts onJPC? I was dumping from 2sats up...feel like a moron now. You think is it worth to buy now at 30sat while its still gaining momentum?


Nah, don't buy it...just mine and dump 50% of it, wouldn't take risks on PoW coins, in general, specially if they aren't in a proper exchange yet, nor have good trade volume or charts.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Keep an eye on Monero and Nxt guys...the Asset Exchange is really cool, I missed the boat, investment wise but it might still be an interesting coin to watch.

As for Monero, it's promising to say the least, now that a gpu miner is out it will only get better.


----------



## daguardian

Got a link to the GPU miner for Monero - I cant see it..?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Got a link to the GPU miner for Monero - I cant see it..?


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=638915.0


----------



## cam51037

Jackpotcoin has really taken off the past few days - started at 16 satoshis and now it's at 45 and climbing.









As for whoever suggested Nutcoin mining, I personally would stay far away from that coin. I suppose you could mine it for a day and then forget about those coins for a few years, then see if they have any value then. I highly doubt it though, as people have said that coin introduces absolutely nothing new other than its proposed value. But look at buy orders on exchanges for it, there are very few or none. It took me about 2 weeks to sell off 2 million NUT at 1 satoshi each.


----------



## JMattes

JPC has moved up to 8th on Mintpal from 30 a week ago and 15 a few days ago.. Wish I had more cards mining this coin..


----------



## dealio

do you guys think VRC is going to spike again? dropped to 12k from a 27k peak last night, now 16k


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> do you guys think VRC is going to spike again? dropped to 12k from a 27k peak last night, now 16k


Anything is possible.. But from what I have seen many coins on Mint do is they build upward momentum hit a peak.. and start a never ending downward trend with a few smaller pumps but ultimately crashing lower and lower... I dont know much about this coin so maybe there is good news and innovation on the horizon to pump it back up.. but dont be a bag holder man..

I saw it go down to 12 this morning and was like "up that coin is done" I am surprised it went back to 165


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> do you guys think VRC is going to spike again? dropped to 12k from a 27k peak last night, now 16k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anything is possible.. But from what I have seen many coins on Mint do is they build upward momentum hit a peak.. and start a never ending downward trend with a few smaller pumps but ultimately crashing lower and lower... I dont know much about this coin so maybe there is good news and innovation on the horizon to pump it back up.. but dont be a bag holder man..
> 
> I saw it go down to 12 this morning and was like "up that coin is done" I am surprised it went back to 165


Agreed, rose to the moon from out of nowhere...most likely another pump and dump scamcoin added by "voting" (paid votes by the whales/devs/exchange admins themselves)

If it has a big volume you can still make some $ out of it but only on quick pullbacks, buy on a dip then sell on the rebound. Don't try doing this randomly, I do it, but I follow a trade plan and know how to read price action by looking at candlestick charts and also calculate resistance and support levels beforehand, so I know what to expect, where price will rebound off on its way up or down.


----------



## ArbyWan

So Monero(XMR) is on the To-Watch List list then? Might look at what kind of return I might get from that, went back to mining DRK but might wait until the price jumps higher again, if it does...


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nah, don't buy it...just mine and dump 50% of it, wouldn't take risks on PoW coins, in general, specially if they aren't in a proper exchange yet, nor have good trade volume or charts.


It's got lots of other things going for it, like lightning fast transactions and POS rewards. It's at over 40 satoshi now too. I've had some from the beginning and on top of mining, the POS brings in a decent amount now that they have aged so much. The POW is nice because it decreases reward every week, yet there's still an incentive to keep mining until the end because of the jackpot blocks.

So yeah, I say buy if you are careful and watch the markets, or mine it with nvidia and hope the price holds. I was making $25/day before but should be more now, haven't calculated since this last jump in price.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> It's got lots of other things going for it, like lightning fast transactions and POS rewards. It's at over 40 satoshi now too. I've had some from the beginning and on top of mining, the POS brings in a decent amount now that they have aged so much. The POW is nice because it decreases reward every week, yet there's still an incentive to keep mining until the end because of the jackpot blocks.
> 
> So yeah, I say buy if you are careful and watch the markets, or mine it with nvidia and hope the price holds. I was making $25/day before but should be more now, haven't calculated since this last jump in price.


I got 15 m/hash on jackpot now hip hip.. trying to get to 18 m/hash but last card it causing problems...

Should I be selling them at this price? I mean its 3 times what it is now than before... but if it gets onto mint I am sure it will sky rocket for atleast a bit..


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Agreed, rose to the moon from out of nowhere...most likely another pump and dump scamcoin added by "voting" (paid votes by the whales/devs/exchange admins themselves)
> 
> If it has a big volume you can still make some $ out of it but only on quick pullbacks, buy on a dip then sell on the rebound. Don't try doing this randomly, I do it, but I follow a trade plan and know how to read price action by looking at candlestick charts and also calculate resistance and support levels beforehand, so I know what to expect, where price will rebound off on its way up or down.


For those who were following it, it didn't come out of nowhere nor is a scam coin. Dev is a season pro and also a doge dev. But no altcoin is insulated from whales at play. Just have to ride the wave up and let the shake outs happen.

At the same time keep an eye on what's happening with new coins that come on the market, big or small. Lots of opportunities to be had.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I got 15 m/hash on jackpot now hip hip.. trying to get to 18 m/hash but last card it causing problems...
> 
> Should I be selling them at this price? I mean its 3 times what it is now than before... but if it gets onto mint I am sure it will sky rocket for atleast a bit..


It depends if you think it will reach 120-150 satoshis like someone predicted it "should". Each week the block rewards are decreasing and since it has slowly been added to exchanges and a bunch of whales have cashed out before it even hit 30, maybe it won't crash when hitting mintpal? It's a gamble either way. I bought some at 2 and 8 that are now worth 1k, so i cashed those out to see if i could play the markets and get more JPC, but I could get stuck holding a bag as well if something happens. The POS rewards basically pay for my mining electricity so anything on top is all profit. It might not be much in the end, but who knows, maybe it will be a lot? Nobody knows the future.

So far I have no reason to assume there will be anything bad happening to the coin though. It was a smooth launch and the jackpot worked as the dev said, and it has been the most drama-free coin I have mined so far.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, it's pretty cool all in all...I'm holding them for a week, then dumping because I need btc asap, but holding some wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## frickfrock999

It's official.

After denying the Blackcoin refunds, IconicExpert has been branded a scammer for life.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's official.
> 
> After denying the Blackcoin refunds, IconicExpert has been branded a scammer for life.


Who could have saw this coming... Noooooooooooo


----------



## JMattes

Hip hip! Only wish I knew that before investing in XLB...


----------



## dealio

oh noes! negative reps! branded 4 laif







... hows about make a new account and start again? isnt that what 99% of new coin/devs do anyway??


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It's official.
> 
> After denying the Blackcoin refunds, IconicExpert has been branded a scammer for life.


He will just start using one of his alts as his main account and continue scamming.

For those of you who don't know, he also goes by barabbas (sp) on there. An admin pulled his IP and posted on an IRC channel about it when IE and barabbas were running off their mouths. Like everything other time he got caught with his hand in the cookie jar, he says those are lies and also claims to have proven them as false.

After all the scamming he has done, I hope people learn to stay away. He steals 13 grand and people think it's a misunderstanding. He tanks the next coin and some people still think he is misunderstood. I really don't get it. Hopefully having it spelled out in red letters with every post will finally save people from getting scammed yet again.


----------



## ku4eto

I dont see how some1 with "Expert" in his name can be trusted eeasily.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I dont see how some1 with "Expert" in his name can be trusted easily.


Ah ha! That's why I call myself the LAW Noob.

Do you trust me with a M72 LAW?


----------



## ku4eto

Your avatar and your forum title are making the things harder to decide









Anyway , just a question : i saw that some people reduce their memory clocks quite a lot ( down to 500 Mhz ) . What is the reason for this ? This way they get lower hash rate , but i presume lower power consumption as well. What is the difference in the powerdraw/hashrate as a ratio ?

And would mining be more effective if the VRAM actually is getting used alot , instead only of 50-100 MB which is pretty much the OS.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I dont see how some1 with "Expert" in his name can be trusted eeasily.


He's a whale so he's got plenty of juice to back him.

He actually made a lot of us a decent amount of money around here, especially with XLB.


----------



## ku4eto

Ah yea.... i might get my PC fried... Forgot that i got hit by electricity when i touched the case ( it is metal - yay ! ). I guess the zero and/or the ground of the outlet are dead. That would be bad if it starts raining , as its on the balcony ( yeah , right - cooler temps , no noise in the room ).


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> He's a whale so he's got plenty of juice to back him.
> 
> *He actually made a lot of us a decent amount of money around here, especially with XLB.*


that's what I was thinking. Every coin climbs up then gets dumped....whether or not there's nerd drama behind it doesn't matter to me. If IC can spawn profits...then I shall follow


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> He's a whale so he's got plenty of juice to back him.
> 
> He actually made a lot of us a decent amount of money around here, especially with XLB.


He also screwed a lot of people over around here from what I recall.

They were warned but they didn't listen. Now they know when you see someone running around with a bloody big drill, if you are not quick you will get screwed. I'm sad to see it happen, but I certainly wasn't surprised. I avoided XLB just because I knew who was involved in it.


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Great, good luck!
> 
> I'd suggest you also try X13 at us.trademybit.com or nicehash.com, and let me know the hash rates when you do. The miner link is there, sorry, gtg now. Gonna be AFK till tomorrow.


I have setup the wallet but the miner I am having a issue with haven't setup anything like this setup before to be honest


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> He also screwed a lot of people over around here from what I recall.
> 
> They were warned but they didn't listen. Now they know when you see someone running around with a bloody big drill, if you are not quick you will get screwed. I'm sad to see it happen, but I certainly wasn't surprised. I avoided XLB just because I knew who was involved in it.


I've still got 3k xlb so I hope they turn it around, but who knows. i did make money on the turmoil after "liberty day" and IE's FUD-party but not sure if it was enough to offset the losses. Just gonna sit on them and hope they turn it around. The dev is more active now and there are new marketing guys and everything, even a thread asking about what they can do to improve their image in the eyes of btctalk members. It sounds like they're honestly trying to make something of it.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> I've still got 3k xlb so I hope they turn it around, but who knows. i did make money on the turmoil after "liberty day" and IE's FUD-party but not sure if it was enough to offset the losses. Just gonna sit on them and hope they turn it around. The dev is more active now and there are new marketing guys and everything, even a thread asking about what they can do to improve their image in the eyes of btctalk members. It sounds like they're honestly trying to make something of it.


I like swimming with whales, but IE is just too emotional for my liking. I really think he only stuck around with XLB to unload more coins at the pumped price, when he got his feelings hurt, he just dumped the rest and pointed fingers at others.

I hope it turns around for you, it will take a good bit of patience I imagine. I wish you the best of luck there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I only look at charts...95% of the time.

Never lost any massive amount, biggest loss was 0.23btc and it was because of a mistake with a stop loss order lol.


----------



## frickfrock999

ENC LIVE!

https://www.mintpal.com/market/ENC/BTC


----------



## The Pook

Decided to invest an extra $1000 in bitcoins last night ... bad timing ... dropped $20/bc and counting.


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> ENC LIVE!
> 
> https://www.mintpal.com/market/ENC/BTC


That means I need to buy as much as I can before its gone correct


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> ENC LIVE!
> 
> https://www.mintpal.com/market/ENC/BTC


hmm... enc any good??


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> hmm... enc any good??


Who knows. Usually they have a few ups and downs before dying on mintpal, but I haven't researched that coin at all. Still chipped in 0.1btc just in case though.

I really wish people would pay attention and remove their 15btc sell walls on bittrex for JPC, then maybe i'd be able to have some fun riding those waves.

**Nevermind, I see how bittrex works now. Was looking at the sum. Still, a 7 and 9 btc sell wall is sure to keep it below 60 satoshi. I was hoping we could stabilize the price some before adding it to mintpal which will likely be next week at this rate.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Who knows. Usually they have a few ups and downs before dying on mintpal, but I haven't researched that coin at all. Still chipped in 0.1btc just in case though.
> 
> I really wish people would pay attention and remove their 15btc sell walls on bittrex for JPC, then maybe i'd be able to have some fun riding those waves.


I scoped out ENC on bittrex... seems like 3100ish is the normal price.. so it wouldnt expect much growth.. i bought 700 coins which is peanuts..


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's akin to gambling...just saying.

Watch for VRC, if it passes 0.00023 with volume it's going to 0.0003+.


----------



## JMattes

I don't think know I will ever get this market.. the thing was down to 12.. now it's 20.. wth..

haha I give up on the trading


----------



## Alka1ine

59 satoshi JPC sell wall on bittrex almost gone! After the 3btc at 60, it's smooth sailing until 68 with another 3btc. I thought it would have dove back to the 40s by now but it has been 50+ for 5hrs now.

Curious to see where this ends up tonight


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol fun times ahead...got some jpc to sell then.


----------



## JMattes

Ivan what's your prediction.. on the fence about selling the 75k I got..


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> hmm... enc any good??


For pumping, sure.









Went down to 3100 and now it's at 4300.

I love this market.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Ivan what's your prediction.. on the fence about selling the 75k I got..


Selling what? jpc?

I'd sell some, didn't look at charts, sell 50%?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> For pumping, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went down to 3100 and now it's at 4300.
> 
> I love this market.


I'mma a mine and hold random crap coins lol...missed my projected low for VRC today, still kicking myself. I was thinking of catching some at 0.000115-0.00015.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> For pumping, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went down to 3100 and now it's at 4300.
> 
> I love this market.


I didn't research that market at all so i jumped in at 3500 and sold at 3975. Good enough for .04btc. As you say, gains is gains


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> I didn't research that market at all so i jumped in at 3500 and sold at 3975. Good enough for .04btc. As you say, gains is gains


Not just regular gains, my friend...


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> He will just start using one of his alts as his main account and continue scamming.
> 
> For those of you who don't know, he also goes by barabbas (sp) on there. An admin pulled his IP and posted on an IRC channel about it when IE and barabbas were running off their mouths. Like everything other time he got caught with his hand in the cookie jar, he says those are lies and also claims to have proven them as false.
> 
> After all the scamming he has done, I hope people learn to stay away. He steals 13 grand and people think it's a misunderstanding. He tanks the next coin and some people still think he is misunderstood. I really don't get it. Hopefully having it spelled out in red letters with every post will finally save people from getting scammed yet again.


Amen.....

IE does have at least 8-9 user accounts on BTCTalk. I've read threads where he has 1-2 page conversations with himself using the different screen names; it's kind of disturbing. I hope Karma gives him what is coming, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Not just regular gains, my friend...


Haha, he totally lifts.

So we're past 61 on JPC now with buy walls following nicely







My plan of buying all the sub 60s for the last hour seems to have kept it stable and growing. (With the speed of JCP it's also easy to arb it)

**Now @63

***Wooooww. 72 satoshi when the bigger whales came to play. 41btc buy wall at 70 now.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Ivan what's your prediction.. on the fence about selling the 75k I got..


I would hold it for a while unless you need the money.

At least to see where it goes once MintPal gets it.

@75 sats

Wow look at those walls.


----------



## ku4eto

To whoever had stashed crapload of JPC. I need your luck , may i borrow it ? This rise in price is godlike....


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> To whoever had stashed crapload of JPC. I need your luck , may i borrow it ? This rise in price is godlike....


I knew I should have dumped an entire paycheck into it at 8 satoshis when i was buying some to play with on jpcdice. Oh well, I've been mining since launch with only maybe a week or two mining other coins so it still should pay off nicely. Maybe I'll finally travel Europe like I've wanted to the last 10 years but never had the time or money. I've got JPC and I quit my job on Friday so now I've got both


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> I knew I should have dumped an entire paycheck into it at 8 satoshis when i was buying some to play with on jpcdice. Oh well, I've been mining since launch with only maybe a week or two mining other coins so it still should pay off nicely. Maybe I'll finally travel Europe like I've wanted to the last 10 years but never had the time or money. I've got JPC and I quit my job on Friday so now I've got both


I stopped solo mining when I was getting 100k a block left and right. After about 1.2 or 1.5 million I said to myself. This should be enough.

Oh what they say about hine sight. At least I kept mining with a few cards.

By the way I sold that million back about 22 sats. But I still have a lot in the bag.


----------



## Ali Man

Difficulty is dropping and the price is increasing, lol!


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Difficulty is dropping and the price is increasing, lol!


Been like that the last few days I think. Difficulty has been all over the place, yet it still averaged out to $100/day for me. If I'm able to get the same amount today as i did yesterday, it will be $230/day lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Difficulty is dropping and the price is increasing, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Been like that the last few days I think. Difficulty has been all over the place, yet it still averaged out to $100/day for me. If I'm able to get the same amount today as i did yesterday, it will be $230/day lol.
Click to expand...

With what kind of mining equipment?


----------



## antonio8

So who are the brave souls still solo'ing JPC and how are you doing?


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> With what kind of mining equipment?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So who are the brave souls still solo'ing JPC and how are you doing?


Only 750's and 750Ti's in about 3.5 rigs.

Solomining is pointless since the bigger pools find them so fast. I tried it again about a week ago and found 2 in 8hrs or so, but they were both orphans.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Only 750's and 750Ti's in about 3.5 rigs.
> 
> Solomining is pointless since the bigger pools find them so fast. I tried it again about a week ago and found 2 in 8hrs or so, but they were both orphans.


I was just curious who is after the 42.5 million.


----------



## mav2000

Guys, can someone help me setup x13/x11....my x13 on a 280x does not seem to cross 1.5Mhash....tried the link given before with the same settings.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guys, can someone help me setup x13/x11....my x13 on a 280x does not seem to cross 1.5Mhash....tried the link given before with the same settings.


I use:

del *bin
color 0b
sgminer.exe -k x13mod --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 14 --worksize 256 -g 2 -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:7002 -u YOURUSER -p YOURPASS
pause

with this miner: sgminer_x11x13mod_03_06_2014 Believe this is the link: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=623409.0 You should get about 2.4 Mh/s


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Been like that the last few days I think. Difficulty has been all over the place, yet it still averaged out to $100/day for me. If I'm able to get the same amount today as i did yesterday, it will be $230/day lol.


ah w.. .but ..p[... ffs man , thats a dongload of money


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> ah w.. .but ..p[... ffs man , thats a dongload of money


Not too late man, if you have the right hardware, there's still money to be made....


----------



## ku4eto

Umh yea , i first have to spend 1k$ just to get 1 rig with 4 GTX 750 Ti .... And till i manage to get in the clean for those 1k$ + the electricity till then.Also i am poor , can't afford 1k$ for a rig like that :/


----------



## Ali Man

4x 750ti wont cost you more than $600 (if bought brand new). I've bought mine on deals, have paid as low as $105 for each.


----------



## ku4eto

4x GTX 750 Ti ~= 500 Euro , PSU - if it will run OC'd on a 300-350W it may reduce the costs a bit , MB - ~40-50 Euro. Maybe some sort of case , so i can keep the rig outside on the balcony - another 30 Euro. Router ( yea i dont have on , using free wi-fi from the neighbors ) another 20-25 Euro. That turns around 800$ , which is still too much for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guys, can someone help me setup x13/x11....my x13 on a 280x does not seem to cross 1.5Mhash....tried the link given before with the same settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I use:
> 
> del *bin
> color 0b
> sgminer.exe -k x13mod --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 14 --worksize 256 -g 2 -o stratum+tcp://east1.us.stratum.dedicatedpool.com:7002 -u YOURUSER -p YOURPASS
> pause
> 
> with this miner: sgminer_x11x13mod_03_06_2014 Believe this is the link: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=623409.0 You should get about 2.4 Mh/s


Try this guys: D:\x13\sgminer_x11x13mod_03_06_2014\sgminer.exe -k x13mod -o stratum+tcp://east01.us.trademybit.com:5550 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x -g 5 -w 128 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 20

A slight core clock oc will get you places









I can do 3mh/s with a 290.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 4x GTX 750 Ti ~= 500 Euro , PSU - if it will run OC'd on a 300-350W it may reduce the costs a bit , MB - ~40-50 Euro. Maybe some sort of case , so i can keep the rig outside on the balcony - another 30 Euro. Router ( yea i dont have on , using free wi-fi from the neighbors ) another 20-25 Euro. That turns around 800$ , which is still too much for me.


Sell 6950, get a couple of 750 ti's...psu doesn't matter much since they draw 40-60w tops.


----------



## ku4eto

Yea... i can get 100 Euro tops for 6950 , the rest of the money still are problem. I will try to collect enough till September.... Just enough time to see if nVidia / AMD will release something better than 750 Ti / whatever AMD has in this category.


----------



## Alka1ine

41BTC buy wall was pulled down on JPC. Time to see how low it goes....


----------



## JMattes

Looks like whales were playing to me... let's see what happens over the next few days..


----------



## ArbyWan

Why did I buy ENC? Why!?! Lol you would think I had learned my lesson from XLB







Oh well here's wishing for a decent pump soon.


----------



## Gabkicks

cloak coin looking good.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is the DRK forecast looking good for an upward trend? It made pretty good gains from yesterday when it was .014-.015


----------



## JMattes

I hear you.. Starting to think coins go to Mint to die... Need to sell more Jackpot before it gets to mint! haha


----------



## barkinos98

I was away for the last few days guys, what do you trade nowadays?


----------



## ku4eto

Hmm Myriad is moving like - 1 week ago , got pumped from 200 up to 330 , now is dropping average below 290.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I was away for the last few days guys, what do you trade nowadays?


Cloak at bittrex, Cinni and Dark at mintpal, and mcxfees at mcxnow.


----------



## ArbyWan

So I just started mining at *CoinKing*, any of you miners out there tried them before? Good/bad/don't bother?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looks scammy...why not mine the coins yourself?

It's more profitable to pick the best coin for your gear.


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Looks scammy...why not mine the coins yourself?
> 
> It's more profitable to pick the best coin for your gear.


Well I usually do was just checking out Multi pools of the sorts to see what kind of returns they offer. Mainly doing X11 coins right now, DRK is my primary go to ATM, but I did mine a bunch of BOST and now I'm waiting that out.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone have another link to CCminer... cant get it from cudamining.cc
Download doesnt start for some reason..


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone have another link to CCminer... cant get it from cudamining.cc
> Download doesnt start for some reason..


I believe this is the one it links to. It's not "official" but it has all versions for all cards and some other little things added.
https://github.com/KBomba/ccminer-KBomba/releases


----------



## JMattes

Having a nightmare of a time.. getting this error when i try to run the bat file;

The program cant start because MSVCR100.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Having a nightmare of a time.. getting this error when i try to run the bat file;
> 
> The program cant start because MSVCR100.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem


Download and install this: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555

It should fix the problem.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Having a nightmare of a time.. getting this error when i try to run the bat file;
> 
> The program cant start because MSVCR100.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem


I believe that is the Visual c run-time library. I'm looking to see if i can figure out which one now.

EDIT: try this one http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555

maybe install/reinstall that.

Anyone know whats best to mine on 4x r9 290x?

I was looking into jackpot coin but can't get the wallet because their website is down. Not real encouraging


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Download and install this: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555
> 
> It should fix the problem.


Wow that work I tried the x64 version and it didnt! Thats great thank you so much

RUnning into the same problems I did on the other board..... good god this is going to take awhile..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, check out this site: https://cryptrader.com/

It offers automatic trading, stop loss orders, multiple charts for all coins and exchanges and lets you trade from it with faster response than the site's UI.

I bought a subscription to use the automated trading stuff, it's still in development but it'll let you scan for patterns of your choosing and even have the bot trade for you when certain conditions meet.

Awesome sauce


----------



## MotO

Is anybody still mining during summer? 100 degrees over here so I haven't even tried turning things back on, yet.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, check out this site: https://cryptrader.com/
> 
> It offers automatic trading, stop loss orders, multiple charts for all coins and exchanges and lets you trade from it with faster response than the site's UI.
> 
> I bought a subscription to use the automated trading stuff, it's still in development but it'll let you scan for patterns of your choosing and even have the bot trade for you when certain conditions meet.
> 
> Awesome sauce


Where's this bot you speak of? Cant find it


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Where's this bot you speak of? Cant find it


The last three tabs (Open Orders, Order History and Stop Orders) are for your personal trades, and you have to buy a subscription as Ivan did to use the automated features of those.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Is anybody still mining during summer? 100 degrees over here so I haven't even tried turning things back on, yet.


2/3 rigs are mining in ambient's of 88F during the night, and it goes up till 100F during the day.


----------



## ku4eto

Pft , dont complain if your card gets 100*F . Mine gets 75*C , which is like 150*F at lest.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Pft , dont complain if your card gets 100*F . Mine gets 75*C , which is like 150*F at lest.


It's runs in those ambient's genius.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's runs in those ambient's genius.


In Soviet Russia, you don't get to run in ambient. The ambient gets to you !

I'm posting every once a while so you can admire my profile pic.


----------



## Alka1ine

Anyone else taking a ride on the XC recovery train?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I was looking at it. I'll get in it as soon as I sit in front of a PC.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Anyone else taking a ride on the XC recovery train?


Fo sho! Bought at 935 sat, sold half at 1050 and now the other half at 1550. I will put some buy orders in again right now.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Fo sho! Bought at 935 sat, sold half at 1050 and now the other half at 1550. I will put some buy orders in again right now.


We thinking it will go up? more than 14?


----------



## cam51037

Anyone win a part of the 53 million JPC jackpot earlier today? I got in on it, and made a fabulous amount. 

Also a possible investment opportunity - it's quite possible people will be dumping the huge amounts they made from the jackpot block, so you might want to watch Jackpotcoin prices this evening.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Anyone win a part of the 53 million JPC jackpot earlier today? I got in on it, and made a fabulous amount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a possible investment opportunity - it's quite possible people will be dumping the huge amounts they made from the jackpot block, so you might want to watch Jackpotcoin prices this evening.


Difficulty was so high that i split my hash between minep.it and miningpoolhub to see what the differences in profit were. Neither won the jackpot but I think I've determined it's about equal. Hadn't found a block for a loooong time on minep.it but when we did it was about equal to what i had mined on MPH during that time.

How much hash did you have at hashharder? I've been a part of several jackpots but they never ended up being that much since 50% went to the finder and the rest ended up being rather small when split proportionally. I've got about 70-75mh too :-/


----------



## JMattes

Price has been dipping since earlier today.. I am thinking they already started...
Got 6000 blocks to sink but I dont think I got anything..
I didnt see any unusually big deposits..


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Difficulty was so high that i split my hash between minep.it and miningpoolhub to see what the differences in profit were. Neither won the jackpot but I think I've determined it's about equal. Hadn't found a block for a loooong time on minep.it but when we did it was about equal to what i had mined on MPH during that time.
> 
> How much hash did you have at hashharder? I've been a part of several jackpots but they never ended up being that much since 50% went to the finder and the rest ended up being rather small when split proportionally. I've got about 70-75mh too :-/


I have about 15-16MH/s of power and the payout from the Jackpot block itself gave me around 310k JPC.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I have about 15-16MH/s of power and the payout from the Jackpot block itself gave me around 310k JPC.


I am mining at hash harder... how come I got no credit....

Never mind!! Holy cow... 284k!!


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am mining at hash harder... how come I got no credit....


What were your stats for the pow block? If you didn't submit many shares before it was found then proportionally you won't get much. I've found blocks at .01% on a pool before and it's basically like solomining a block, you get the whole thing.

Don't know if hashharder shows you shares per person per block though, never been on there.


----------



## JMattes

How often are jackpots given out?


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> How often are jackpots given out?


They're not "given" out. They're random like a real jackpot should be. We went all the way up to max on the first jackpot and people were thinking it wasn't working but then we got it. After that they have been all random amounts and I think it's only gone to max a few times.

I want to say the first jackpot ended up netting me 1.2m or something like that. I think it was still 50/50 split at that time. Wish it had been shared proportionally on the pool like hashharder did it.


----------



## Kenerd

Hey guys Mintpal withdrawals are done through email is that when I put the btc address? cuz for btc address it just says my email. I don't want to send to a random address. I might not have. Thanks


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Hey guys Mintpal withdrawals are done through email is that when I put the btc address? cuz for btc address it just says my email. I don't want to send to a random address. I might not have. Thanks


First blank is the amount you want to withdraw
Second is the actual address (not your email)
Third is your password

Then they send you an email to confirm you relogin and it send.

Actually just did it


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> First blank is the amount you want to withdraw
> Second is the actual address (not your email)
> Third is your password
> 
> Then they send you an email to confirm you relogin and it send.
> 
> Actually just did it


Derp email threw me


----------



## Kenerd

Cloakcoin seems good no? I know it has Iconic ties but Darkcoin had a lot of FUD with the 50% premine stuff and people still made good dough. Anon exchange? Hmm


----------



## ivanlabrie

cloak 100% scam


----------



## cam51037

Any of you guys heard about the DOGE watch fundraiser? Doge watch for $10, if 370 more are bought within ~31 hours.

Link

I'm tempted to buy in for one or two, I think it would be really cool.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Any of you guys heard about the DOGE watch fundraiser? Doge watch for $10, if 370 more are bought within ~31 hours.
> 
> Link
> 
> I'm tempted to buy in for one or two, I think it would be really cool.


You know what, this is actually pretty nice for the price








I'll be getting one for sure...


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Any of you guys heard about the DOGE watch fundraiser? Doge watch for $10, if 370 more are bought within ~31 hours.
> 
> Link
> 
> I'm tempted to buy in for one or two, I think it would be really cool.


I bought one, I'm a big fan of Doge (except when talking investment strat)


----------



## Crizume

In for one. Not bad looking and got some spare doge laying around.


----------



## dealio

mintpal activity is way down... 1900 BTC/day total volume, top coin is below 500 BTC/day... where did all the volume go ??


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> mintpal activity is way down... 1900 BTC/day total volume, top coin is below 500 BTC/day... where did all the volume go ??


It happens.. No hype on anything going on right now so nothing to really go crazy over.. so its probably just the typical day traders and small whales playin...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> mintpal activity is way down... 1900 BTC/day total volume, top coin is below 500 BTC/day... where did all the volume go ??


btcusd and bittrex...


----------



## JMattes

Ivan whats your take on BTC? Going sub $500 again? Was hoping to see it break $700, but it didnt..


----------



## Roulette Run

You guys might want to look into mining this coin, it just went live and I'm up and mining. It's a crowd funding coin and supported by Max Kaiser if that means anything: https://startcoin.org/


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You guys might want to look into mining this coin, it just went live and I'm up and mining. It's a crowd funding coin and supported by Max Kaiser if that means anything: https://startcoin.org/


Looks like Max got board of Maxcoin and figured he would start another one.
What are you mining it with? I only got CCminer..

hmm its a scrypt. ...

Anyone else to weigh in?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Looks like Max got board of Maxcoin and figured he would start another one.
> What are you mining it with? I only got CCminer..
> 
> hmm its a scrypt. ...
> 
> Anyone else to weigh in?


I'm using the Kalroth miner on AMD cards, but I figured I might get a few easy blocks, as of now, it says there's only 36 workers and seven are mine.


----------



## JMattes

Hmm small launch interesting...

I am trying to get cudaminer as I cant figure out how to mine with ccminer as it wont start..


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hmm small launch interesting...
> 
> I am trying to get cudaminer as I cant figure out how to mine with ccminer as it wont start..


ccminer will not work with scrypt. You have to use cudaminer.


----------



## CL3P20

hey guys.. ive been lurking for a while now.. just started playing with some mining using cudaminer..

So wheres the best effort spent for GPU or scrypt based mining? Vertcoin, Litecoin...? Its all so befuddling.. I would like to educate myself a bit before opening my wallet.. and want to make sure I make some good investments on a miner.

average elect. costs my way are .095 ... should I be looking at NV or ATI for GPU.. or is a dedicated miner worth the $$ over 2-4x GPU?

thanks for the input in advance


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> ccminer will not work with scrypt. You have to use cudaminer.


Trying to download cudaminer from the mega share thing but the thing never starts downloading.. cant figure it out..

Anyone got another site to get cudaminer from?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> hey guys.. ive been lurking for a while now.. just started playing with some mining using cudaminer..
> 
> So wheres the best effort spent for GPU or scrypt based mining? Vertcoin, Litecoin...? Its all so befuddling.. I would like to educate myself a bit before opening my wallet.. and want to make sure I make some good investments on a miner.
> 
> average elect. costs my way are .095 ... should I be looking at NV or ATI for GPU.. or is a dedicated miner worth the $$ over 2-4x GPU?
> 
> thanks for the input in advance


Your best money is usually spent mining a newly released coin and hoping it takes off, that is why I posted a link for StartCoin a few posts back to see if anybody wanted to jump on it while it's young. You will get the most coins the closer to launch you can get on a coin.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Trying to download cudaminer from the mega share thing but the thing never starts downloading.. cant figure it out..
> 
> Anyone got another site to get cudaminer from?


Did you try this: http://cudamining.cc/url/releases or this one might be better if you are using risers: http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/cudaminer/

You want version 4/12/2014 for risers


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> hey guys.. ive been lurking for a while now.. just started playing with some mining using cudaminer..
> 
> So wheres the best effort spent for GPU or scrypt based mining? Vertcoin, Litecoin...? Its all so befuddling.. I would like to educate myself a bit before opening my wallet.. and want to make sure I make some good investments on a miner.
> 
> average elect. costs my way are .095 ... should I be looking at NV or ATI for GPU.. or is a dedicated miner worth the $$ over 2-4x GPU?
> 
> thanks for the input in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Your best money is usually spent mining a newly released coin and hoping it takes off, that is why I posted a link for StartCoin a few posts back to see if anybody wanted to jump on it while it's young. You will get the most coins the closer to launch you can get on a coin.
Click to expand...

so.. hypothetically ->

1. invest in low cost, low power mining gear.. that is capable of mining different coin

ie- 750ti > GTX770 or ASIC scrypt > ASIC

2. wait and mine new coin with the gear, rather than pick/stick with 1x cryto-currency

yes & yes ?

I have a max budget of 3k and want to start producing....


----------



## ku4eto

According from what i have seen , Scrypt based is not the best , you can get bigger hashrate with another algorithm. And ASIC may not payout. for quite a while. A GTX 750 Ti ( 3-4 of them ) will come in quite cheap , and they run on photosynthesis ( really low power consumption ).
Also , is your kW/h 0.095$ for daytime , night time , or only whole day price ?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> hey guys.. ive been lurking for a while now.. just started playing with some mining using cudaminer..
> 
> So wheres the best effort spent for GPU or scrypt based mining? Vertcoin, Litecoin...? Its all so befuddling.. I would like to educate myself a bit before opening my wallet.. and want to make sure I make some good investments on a miner.
> 
> average elect. costs my way are .095 ... should I be looking at NV or ATI for GPU.. or is a dedicated miner worth the $$ over 2-4x GPU?
> 
> thanks for the input in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Your best money is usually spent mining a newly released coin and hoping it takes off, that is why I posted a link for StartCoin a few posts back to see if anybody wanted to jump on it while it's young. You will get the most coins the closer to launch you can get on a coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so.. hypothetically ->
> 
> 1. invest in low cost, low power mining gear.. that is capable of mining different coin
> ie- 750ti > GTX770 or ASIC scrypt > ASIC
> 
> 2. wait and mine new coin with the gear, rather than pick/stick with 1x cryto-currency
> 
> yes & yes ?
> 
> I have a max budget of 3k and want to start producing....
Click to expand...

A 750ti farm would be pretty good, some people swear by that card for its low power usage and good performance/price. I think several people would say to just buy some coins and trade instead of mining since it can be a real chasing game to keep mining profitable now. When BTC was $800+ you could mine all sorts of things and make a good return, but the game has changed so much since then and BTC has just recovered recently back up to $600+ range.

ASIC's are almost never worth it since their ROI is basically never. Unless you can get them very cheap and instantly (not those preorder scams), then they could be worth it, but that would be judged case by case.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone know why I would be having a problem with the 750TI and cudaminer?

Getting this error;
GTX 750 Ti with compute capability 5.0

Anyone know where I can find a newer.. using 2014-02-09
Cant find a newer one..


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone know why I would be having a problem with the 750TI and cudaminer?
> 
> Getting this error;
> GTX 750 Ti with compute capability 5.0
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a newer.. using 2014-02-09
> Cant find a newer one..


It is the second link I posted for you in the middle of the page.

EDIT: This the setting I am using, you can do better but it works for me and I am not over clocked.

cudaminer.exe -m 1 -l T5x24 -i 0 -H 2 - q

This is for the version: 12-4-2014 the version you are asking about is not optimized for cards using risers. If you want the version you are looking for I believe it is in the first post I quoted you earlier.

Sorry I was out and now trying to do this on my phone.


----------



## CL3P20

thanks for the info guys. I will have to look into trading a bit more.. sounds like solid advice.

*btw - i think daytime is .095 and nighttime is .068 for me/electric cost


----------



## ccRicers

I bought that Dogecoin watch, cost me like 25k Doge. Hope they all sell!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You guys might want to look into mining this coin, it just went live and I'm up and mining. It's a crowd funding coin and supported by Max Kaiser if that means anything: https://startcoin.org/


Maxcoin 2.0? Looks like he still has the crypto bug and wanting to support more.


----------



## dmfree88

anyone interested in the new piggy? prices are stupid low if you have faith. I think old piggy holders are dumping. Now would be the time to mine! and buy!

I am at 66k piggy.. not much but hopefully it does well


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I bought that Dogecoin watch, cost me like 25k Doge. Hope they all sell!
> Maxcoin 2.0? Looks like he still has the crypto bug and wanting to support more.


Within the last 24hrs. he's also pledged 100 BPS to support a couple new BlackCoin start-up ventures as well:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/27ynol/max_keiser_pledges_100_towards_projects_blacknote/


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> anyone interested in the new piggy? prices are stupid low if you have faith. I think old piggy holders are dumping. Now would be the time to mine! and buy!
> 
> I am at 66k piggy.. not much but hopefully it does well


I lost 60% of my original BTC with piggy. That's the last time I buy based on reading news for the smaller cap cryptos. They don't do jack to affecting the price most of the time.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Within the last 24hrs. he's also pledged 100 BPS to support a couple new BlackCoin start-up ventures as well:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/27ynol/max_keiser_pledges_100_towards_projects_blacknote/


Did you say you were mining Start? What is your hashrate on your 780?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Did you say you were mining Start? What is your hashrate on your 780?


I don't have my 780 operating on it, think I'm gonna have to RMA it or try baking it, but I'm getting normal scrypt hash rates using my AMD cards on it, IDK if that helps you for your reference or not, I just thought maybe you have used one to mine other scrypt coins and knew what to expect there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> thanks for the info guys. I will have to look into trading a bit more.. sounds like solid advice.
> 
> *btw - i think daytime is .095 and nighttime is .068 for me/electric cost


Good, I'd reccomend mining talkcoin or jackpotcoin with your nvidia cards, you can find the miner here: cudamining.cc
If you need more help ask, as for trading, it takes a lot of practice and knowledge to trade effectively, I'd reccomend you mine and hold newer alts, the ones that look promising at least, then wait for them to pop, and in between mine steadily profitable alt coins to pay for power








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I lost 60% of my original BTC with piggy. That's the last time I buy based on reading news for the smaller cap cryptos. They don't do jack to affecting the price most of the time.


Yeah, don't fall for that...unless you start playin with whales, stick to trading big volume alt coin pairs, or btcusd. I'd reccomend a platform with stop orders, to limit risk. Say, cryptrader for bittrex, poloniex, cryptsy (and eventually mintpal) or bitfinex.


----------



## JMattes

What is up with btc totally tanking?!

also how does talkcoin do as far as hash on 750?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What is up with btc totally tanking?!


something about this http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/06/12/silk-road-bitcoin-on-the-move-as-government-prepares-to-auction-off-18-million-worth/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What is up with btc totally tanking?!
> 
> also how does talkcoin do as far as hash on 750?


5mh/s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> something about this http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/06/12/silk-road-bitcoin-on-the-move-as-government-prepares-to-auction-off-18-million-worth/


Forget about that...wave C, low is close to the previous wave 4 low.








We're beginning a new 5 wave move, and it's going up.







(source: I predicted a 550 low at stamp today, shame I didn't post here but well).


----------



## ccRicers

Oh man, I ordered something from Mountain Mods using bitcoin yesterday at the $650 price but they forgot to tell me how much in BTC I should pay. So I sent them an email inquiry and received their response today... gotta pay at the $580 price now


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Oh man, I ordered something from Mountain Mods using bitcoin yesterday at the $650 price but they forgot to tell me how much in BTC I should pay. So I sent them an email inquiry and received their response today... gotta pay at the $580 price now


This is exactly the reason why I'll never pay with BTC, unless something goes wrong and everyone adapts BTC as the one and only currency.
$1 will always equal $1 throughout the year but 1BTC was $650 last week and it was $580 this morning; I dont want to make people richer because of me man...


----------



## JMattes

*CAUTION WITH RISERS!*

Just relocated my mining rig back at work to save electricity costs and after I plugged it all in I smelt something burning and felt that one of the risers was hot.. Sadly I wasnt fast enough...







I have USB risers on order for this exact reason, but they wont be here until Monday...
Is this card salvageable? I am afraid to plug it in...

*What should I do??*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> *CAUTION WITH RISERS!*
> 
> Just relocated my mining rig back at work to save electricity costs and after I plugged it all in I smelt something burning and felt that one of the risers was hot.. Sadly I wasnt fast enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have USB risers on order for this exact reason, but they wont be here until Monday...
> Is this card salvageable? I am afraid to plug it in...
> 
> *What should I do??*


Probably not...you can try it in a spare crappy old board. Do that first.


----------



## JMattes

Ahh crap.. having a hard time cleaning that off.. so yea its probably gone gone..


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I don't have my 780 operating on it, think I'm gonna have to RMA it or try baking it, but I'm getting normal scrypt hash rates using my AMD cards on it, IDK if that helps you for your reference or not, I just thought maybe you have used one to mine other scrypt coins and knew what to expect there.


Is smartcoin on any exchanges or do we have any idea what to expect for its value?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> *CAUTION WITH RISERS!*
> 
> Just relocated my mining rig back at work to save electricity costs and after I plugged it all in I smelt something burning and felt that one of the risers was hot.. Sadly I wasnt fast enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have USB risers on order for this exact reason, but they wont be here until Monday...
> Is this card salvageable? I am afraid to plug it in...
> 
> *What should I do??*


I haven't had any problem with my risers and I've been using them for a few months straight now. It's all in the quality.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

CINNI dump after 'good news' and much anticipated wallet update... Again looking like positive features to a coin have no influence or have negative consequences for a coin.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> CINNI dump after 'good news' and much anticipated wallet update... Again looking like positive features to a coin have no influence or have negative consequences for a coin.


Remember, pump on rumor and dump on news.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Remember, pump on rumor and dump on news.


Unfortunate that this is the model to make money for people who want crypto to actually be a thing. Alt coins will never be viable when this is the case... It is so counter intuitive, very interesting to follow people talking about the coins on Twitter, because you know they are most likely losing their butts with 'logical' investment strategy.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> This is exactly the reason why I'll never pay with BTC, unless something goes wrong and everyone adapts BTC as the one and only currency.
> $1 will always equal $1 throughout the year but 1BTC was $650 last week and it was $580 this morning; I dont want to make people richer because of me man...


MountainMods needs to integrate Moolah or Bitpay for the process, because everything seems to be done manually when choosing the Bitcoin option. That way I'd have the money ready in 5 minutes. Never had a problem using storefronts with Bitpay.


----------



## ku4eto

In my tries to increase my hash rate , i successfully crashed Windows 7 100 times , reinstalled the drivers another 50 , changed 10 6950 BIOS'es from different releases ( mainly Sapphire and PowerColor ones ) , aaand successfully bricked the video card with a 6970 Powercolor BIOS. Now going to revert things to as they were :/


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> *CAUTION WITH RISERS!*
> 
> Just relocated my mining rig back at work to save electricity costs and after I plugged it all in I smelt something burning and felt that one of the risers was hot.. Sadly I wasnt fast enough...
> 
> I have USB risers on order for this exact reason, but they wont be here until Monday...
> Is this card salvageable? I am afraid to plug it in...
> 
> *What should I do??*


You can try testing it, although I'd bet the card will have issues hashing. My 6950 that I used for testing wound up with a bad riser. Several pins on the MB side of the riser vaporized and the card wouldn't hash well after that.

Be careful, lots of USB risers are junk. I have had one that had solder pads touching and have several others that just don't work at all. Two others will only work with nvidia cards but not AMD cards. One won't even fit in any mb slot I've tried to fit it into. So out of eight plus USB risers i have, I am only using three of them.

I prefer ribbons because I can just peel the sealer tape off to inspect the connections and then retape. No soldering has ever been required to fix them, just bending of a pin here or there.

At least your card is EVGA, so you won't have to cross your fingers too hard if it needs RMA. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You can try testing it, although I'd bet the card will have issues hashing. My 6950 that I used for testing wound up with a bad riser. Several pins on the MB side of the riser vaporized and the card wouldn't hash well after that.
> 
> Be careful, lots of USB risers are junk. I have had one that had solder pads touching and have several others that just don't work at all. Two others will only work with nvidia cards but not AMD cards. One won't even fit in any mb slot I've tried to fit it into. So out of eight plus USB risers i have, I am only using three of them.
> 
> I prefer ribbons because I can just peel the sealer tape off to inspect the connections and then retape. No soldering has ever been required to fix them, just bending of a pin here or there.
> 
> At least your card is EVGA, so you won't have to cross your fingers too hard if it needs RMA. Best of luck to you.


When I pulled it out it wasnt hashing.. thats how I knew which one it was gpu 0 haha..
Just bought it.. think i can return to the store?

With the usb risers I ordered the guy sold a ton on ebay and everyone only say positive things about how great they worked..
we will see i got 4 working ribbon risers but after this one went I am worried.


----------



## ku4eto

In the pursue of more hashrate , when loading Windows , it BSOD's with modded BIOS , even when i changed it to the one from the backup. Wacky drivers . It boots almost fine ( some screen flashes ) with the stock BIOS.

Also , is it possible when mining with dedicated card , to mine as well with integrated ? IGP = Radeon 3200.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> When I pulled it out it wasnt hashing.. thats how I knew which one it was gpu 0 haha..
> Just bought it.. think i can return to the store?
> 
> With the usb risers I ordered the guy sold a ton on ebay and everyone only say positive things about how great they worked..
> we will see i got 4 working ribbon risers but after this one went I am worried.


Are they these wider ones with mounting holes on all corners? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IKT1OGM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1PCZHK9PR9IK5

Those are the ones I would get. I have 10 of the narrow ones and they are hit or miss on quality. It's mostly the cables and pci slots I think though, so find ones like the ones from MagicGrowing who also sells on his own site and bitcointalk.

Similar pcb, etc. Not sure on cable qualities.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IKT1OGM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1PCZHK9PR9IK5

BTW, if you don't end up RMAing that card, I might be interested in it. It looks like a couple traces burnt off, but I might be interested in it to experiment on or something.


----------



## barkinos98

Where do you guys mine (and what do you guys mine)?


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Remember, pump on rumor and dump on news.


Speaking of rumors, rumor has it that your fans miss you and want more videos.





(I was revisting that video again and saw you as the first comment and that made it even funnier. I'm gonna get dat top chaalmm!)


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Where do you guys mine (and what do you guys mine)?


i mine jackpot coin with my 750 rig and xmr with amd rig


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Where do you guys mine (and what do you guys mine)?
> 
> 
> 
> i mine jackpot coin with my 750 rig and xmr with amd rig
Click to expand...

Is jackpot coin like lottocoin?
Also I'm taking XMR is something other than scrypt right?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is jackpot coin like lottocoin?
> Also I'm taking XMR is something other than scrypt right?


jackpot has its own algo and xmr is cryptonight (cpu coin)but thanx to claymore we can now mine with gpu .https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=638915.0


----------



## ivanlabrie

Same, jackpot on nvidia and xmr on amd and cpu. Holdin them xmr.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Same, jackpot on nvidia and xmr on amd and cpu. Holdin them xmr.


Whats your thoughts on talkcoin? I see it came up on the list on whattomine.com


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's more profitable than jackpot...relatively promising. Jackpot's fine though.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Same, jackpot on nvidia and xmr on amd and cpu. Holdin them xmr.


How much are you making per day in XMR with say, 1MH/s of scrypt power at current selling prices?

I'm looking for profitable coins, because right now my AMD machine is shut down due to making just pennies per day with the coins I was mining.









*EDIT: *My 1MH/s turns into ~375 hashes/sec for Monero. Right now that makes me around 1.2 XMR per day for those wondering.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Is jackpot coin like lottocoin?
> Also I'm taking XMR is something other than scrypt right?
> 
> 
> 
> jackpot has its own algo and xmr is cryptonight (cpu coin)but thanx to claymore we can now mine with gpu .https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=638915.0
Click to expand...

oh man thanks for the clarification!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Same, jackpot on nvidia and xmr on amd and cpu. Holdin them xmr.


aight man, trust you









so that deal i made with my friend, for $75 reduced to half price because of an offer he made: instead of paying him 160 per month, i pay him 80tl per month but also configure his stuff via splashtop... it was just too good of a deal for me to pass


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Unfortunate that this is the model to make money for people who want crypto to actually be a thing. Alt coins will never be viable when this is the case... It is so counter intuitive, very interesting to follow people talking about the coins on Twitter, because you know they are most likely losing their butts with 'logical' investment strategy.


Not necessarily true - this happens in the real world as well. Look at Apple for example. The stock price rises on rumors but when the product is actually released, it dips.


----------



## barkinos98

NOOOOO
I MISSED OUT ON THE DOGE WATCH THING


----------



## PCSarge

all i must say is. if anyone needs more scrypt hashing power.

GAW Miners is selling 1.3MH/s asics for $105 a piece atm its a fathers day special thing, so get it while the price is on or youll miss it guys. ive ordered 3 myself. can also pay them in bitcoin for it so.

EDIT: my loyalty link which will get you $20 off $200 : http://r.sloyalty.com/r/tCdY7Pbryoc1


----------



## barkinos98

so wait is it $105 or $180?
If it is $105 i'll order one to see whats up with it but $180 seems a bit of a bet at that price for me :|

E: Just checked with your $20 rebate thingy it becomes $110 I'll most likely order one if i find some feedback about the company


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so wait is it $105 or $180?
> If it is $105 i'll order one to see whats up with it but $180 seems a bit of a bet at that price for me :|
> 
> E: Just checked with your $20 rebate thingy it becomes $110 I'll most likely order one if i find some feedback about the company


Why? scrypt only...a gtx 750 ti is more profitable to run.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so wait is it $105 or $180?
> If it is $105 i'll order one to see whats up with it but $180 seems a bit of a bet at that price for me :|
> 
> E: Just checked with your $20 rebate thingy it becomes $110 I'll most likely order one if i find some feedback about the company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? scrypt only...a gtx 750 ti is more profitable to run.
Click to expand...

but
asic?

no but in all reality i'm going to take the offer my friend said ($40 per month, i do planning for him and also take one rig home) so im goign to have 5 7950's just this afternoon...
I feel like i should at least try it out but if you say it is not worth it i'll reconsider. (although i dont get why it should be bad)


----------



## Nhb93

It's basically useless to try to get any money back by selling mining cards isn't it? I'm in for 5 x 270's, that I really don't need, plus a PSU. Even getting half of that back would be great. Or is it even worth it to get them back up and mining?

Also, should I go to SeaSonic or Asus to get a replacement on my motherboard from the burnt pin-outs? The 24-pin connector on the PSU cable is fried too. Knocked a whole rig out.


----------



## ku4eto

For 1 week , MYR dropped form 300 to 200 :/


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> all i must say is. if anyone needs more scrypt hashing power.
> 
> GAW Miners is selling 1.3MH/s asics for $105 a piece atm its a fathers day special thing, so get it while the price is on or youll miss it guys. ive ordered 3 myself. can also pay them in bitcoin for it so.
> 
> EDIT: my loyalty link which will get you $20 off $200 : http://r.sloyalty.com/r/tCdY7Pbryoc1


Meh. Sort of a good deal, except they are still "pre-order"







and won't ship for 10 days. Plus there's this.......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why? scrypt only...a gtx 750 ti is more profitable to run.


Agreed.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Meh. Sort of a good deal, except they are still "pre-order"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and won't ship for 10 days. Plus there's this.......
> Agreed.


hey when they ship u get them next morning, this weeks asics go out tommorow. they do orders every week like this because of the mass volume they get in.

think about this. that asic pulls 38W from the wall for 1.3mh/s, you could replace a rig of gpus with a huge amount of these for the same power cost, and profit


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hey when they ship u get them next morning, this weeks asics go out tommorow. they do orders every week like this because of the mass volume they get in.
> 
> think about this. that asic pulls 38W from the wall for 1.3mh/s, you could replace a rig of gpus with a huge amount of these for the same power cost, and profit


But look at coin profitability charts. Scrypt coins aren't doing so hot and it's only going down for the most part. Maybe you would get ROI if you spend $2500 on a 5-7MH asic, but even that is questionable at this point. At least if you only recover half the cost of a 750ti in 3 months, then you can still break even or gain by selling it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

you also have really profitable alts from time to time.
I made 250 in a week with jackpot coin. you can't do that with scrypt basics


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> you also have really profitable alts from time to time.
> I made 250 in a week with jackpot coin. you can't do that with scrypt basics


Yea but how many cards you got there mining buddy...


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Yea but how many cards you got there mining buddy...


If it was a few weeks ago, then 1 or 2 cards could have got you that, 1 card if you sold when it reached 80 before the dip. Now with difficulty and hashrate you need quite a bit more.


----------



## JMattes

I hear you...

Got 5 cards and should be making roughly $10 a day..


----------



## devilhead

It's so qiuet in trading coin buisnes, coins hardly reach 300btc per day, will be any new coins which will fly to the moon? Or old coins which will blow again? like drk, bc....?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Seems like Mintpal was inflating the trade volumes...they weren't real.
People are flocking to Bittrex, which is a more solid platform anyway...

I'm in the process of building a large Monero portfolio, would suggest that coin for the mid-long term. Growth has been constant, and it had a much fairer launch and mining scheme compared to Darkcoin or the crapton of anon clones that came afterwards.*

*Note that I don't endorse holding coins blindly...you have to actively manage your portfolio to maintain or increase BTC/USD worth. I.E.: I sell Monero on pumps, buy back more on a dip. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I went from 0.03 BTC to 0.5 BTC in a week thanks to someone on OCN


----------



## ivanlabrie

This = awesome: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=583449.msg7343561#msg7343561


----------



## CL3P20

I just wanted to share some info regarding tuning cudaminer or any NV mining application for max hash rates

One command in particular controls the amount of GPU memory to utilize for hashing..it is also responsible for identifying your GPU core type. Since I am running a GTX770, which has 32 ROP's and 128 TMU's ... the flag command would be as follows:

'k8x32'

inserted into the full string.. it would look like this

"cudaminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://usa4.wemineltc.com:80 -O username:x -H 1 -d 0, -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -l k8x32"

Now.. what Ive learned.

8x32 is fine for starting.. but NOT optimal at all.. Now changing the last numerator in the command will likely end up producing errors for you on start up (if you increase the number beyond your GPU's physical # of ROP's).

The first numerator seems to be directly linked to the % of memory usage allowed for a given work unit.. and DIRECTLY affects your hash difficulty rate.

For ~25% memory load on GPU I use -> k8x32 ... difficulty rate on average is ~30 - 40

For ~50% memory load on GPU I use -> k16x32 ... difficulty rate on average is ~70-90

For ~100% memory load on GPU I use -> k32x32... difficulty rate on average is >100

max has rates on average with the above flags, mining vert coin on GTX770 as follows:

k8x32 = 120- 140 kH\s

k16x32 = 140 - 160 kH\s

k32x32 = 150 - 170 kH\s

*those that have been mining longer can likely chime in on the possible rewards behind hashing a higher difficulty as well..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I just wanted to share some info regarding tuning cudaminer or any NV mining application for max hash rates
> 
> One command in particular controls the amount of GPU memory to utilize for hashing..it is also responsible for identifying your GPU core type. Since I am running a GTX770, which has 32 ROP's and 128 TMU's ... the flag command would be as follows:
> 
> 'k8x32'
> 
> inserted into the full string.. it would look like this
> 
> "cudaminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://usa4.wemineltc.com:80 -O username:x -H 1 -d 0, -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -l k8x32"
> 
> Now.. what Ive learned.
> 
> 8x32 is fine for starting.. but NOT optimal at all.. Now changing the last numerator in the command will likely end up producing errors for you on start up (if you increase the number beyond your GPU's physical # of ROP's).
> 
> The first numerator seems to be directly linked to the % of memory usage allowed for a given work unit.. and DIRECTLY affects your hash difficulty rate.
> 
> For ~25% memory load on GPU I use -> k8x32 ... difficulty rate on average is ~30 - 40
> For ~50% memory load on GPU I use -> k16x32 ... difficulty rate on average is ~70-90
> For ~100% memory load on GPU I use -> k32x32... difficulty rate on average is >100
> 
> max has rates on average with the above flags, mining vert coin on GTX770 as follows:
> 
> k8x32 = 120- 140 kH\s
> k16x32 = 140 - 160 kH\s
> k32x32 = 150 - 170 kH\s
> 
> *those that have been mining longer can likely chime in on the possible rewards behind hashing a higher difficulty as well..


Spot on, but right now mining scrypt is not the best thing to do.
High diff shares mean the pool detects a higher hash rate on your end and they assign you more complicated work to avoid getting an overload of dif 1 shares, which would slow down the server.

Try mining jackpotcoin, see this link for settings: cudamining.cc
You can also ask for settings and help for your particular cards over at cudaminers.net


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Spot on, but right now mining scrypt is not the best thing to do.
> High diff shares mean the pool detects a higher hash rate on your end and they assign you more complicated work to avoid getting an overload of dif 1 shares, which would slow down the server.
> 
> Try mining jackpotcoin, see this link for settings: cudamining.cc
> You can also ask for settings and help for your particular cards over at cudaminers.net


Ivan with the latest version of ccminer there is no need to "tweak" anything right?
5.5 m/hs already seems pretty optimized to me..


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I got greedy and missed a chance for 20% gain


----------



## lacrossewacker

hmm any experience with XMR transfers?

I've scrambled my payment ID and my deposit address up....so can somebody help me still. Lost on what to do.

I'm trying to move 20 XMR from Bittrex to Poloniex

Bittrex:
Payment ID- 6ae46aa968e96b0e498741cb39672beedee82a1083e9e805810bb545ad6c698c
Deposit Address- urBWYgHJQyrCwkNgYvyV3z8zctJLLQnQ2iY9xuNcDbjLSjkn3XAXHU64jvb3NiTcTJCbLrTTErJPCZy 2463tWEBn5XZJSxL

Poloniex:
Payment ID: 55094378941849dc9916351c11a5302213564f944810647a9f6af3a4ba80f32a
Deposit Address: 4EGRoyZk3ES1s1V4QVcBbScMCwVBimTuq6L5JiRixD8VeGbpjC7sghzufGhJJDQTA12noXmi4ZyBZLc 99e66NtnKff34fHs


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I got greedy and missed a chance for 20% gain


Yeah, happens...what are you trading atm?
I'm on Monero.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> hmm any experience with XMR transfers?
> 
> I've scrambled my payment ID and my deposit address up....so can somebody help me still. Lost on what to do.
> 
> I'm trying to move 20 XMR from Bittrex to Poloniex
> 
> Bittrex:
> Payment ID- 6ae46aa968e96b0e498741cb39672beedee82a1083e9e805810bb545ad6c698c
> Deposit Address- urBWYgHJQyrCwkNgYvyV3z8zctJLLQnQ2iY9xuNcDbjLSjkn3XAXHU64jvb3NiTcTJCbLrTTErJPCZy 2463tWEBn5XZJSxL
> 
> Poloniex:
> Payment ID: 55094378941849dc9916351c11a5302213564f944810647a9f6af3a4ba80f32a
> Deposit Address: 4EGRoyZk3ES1s1V4QVcBbScMCwVBimTuq6L5JiRixD8VeGbpjC7sghzufGhJJDQTA12noXmi4ZyBZLc 99e66NtnKff34fHs


Not getting you...address is the longer code thingie.


----------



## JMattes

Any predictions on where BTC is going? Was looking to cash out of the system to pay some bills.. wondering if its a good time or if it can go back to 630+


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, happens...what are you trading atm?


The coin that tripled it's value in 24 hours


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The coin that tripled it's value in 24 hours


Ah come on...lol

Crypt or burner coin?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well the buzz is over anyways.

By the way what happened to BC? It's getting close to the all time low of 146.

Did any bad news come out of BC or is it going to get pumped like the last time?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well the buzz is over anyways.
> 
> By the way what happened to BC? It's getting close to the all time low of 146.
> 
> Did any bad news come out of BC or is it going to get pumped like the last time?


Do tell what has tripled. I think BC is simply lagging, just like 99.8% of all alts. It's far too strong fundamentally to just whimper away. Anyone mining MNR? What hashrates?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Do tell what has tripled. I think BC is simply lagging, just like 99.8% of all alts. It's far too strong fundamentally to just whimper away. Anyone mining MNR? What hashrates?


XMR?

I'm mining on cpu and gpu...290 runs great, 280x/7950 not so wow but it works.

Cpu's are not far behind, which is kinda cool too.

Also doing some trading to increase my holdings and btc worth at the same time. What's the point of having more coins if you lose in btc?


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> XMR?
> 
> I'm mining on cpu and gpu...290 runs great, 280x/7950 not so wow but it works.
> 
> Cpu's are not far behind, which is kinda cool too.
> 
> Also doing some trading to increase my holdings and btc worth at the same time. What's the point of having more coins if you lose in btc?


but you lose in trading too







from 1btc to 0.3btc


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> but you lose in trading too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 1btc to 0.3btc


Pfft, consider yourself lucky.

I went from 1.7BTC to 0.03 BTC in 7 days. Thats not a typo. That's a 98% loss in just 7 days.

In the past week I went from 0.1 BTC to 0.5 BTC thanks to awesome timing and stuff like that.

Crypt tripled in the last 24 hours, but unsure if it will make any moves soon.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> but you lose in trading too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 1btc to 0.3btc


I gained 0.077 today. Depends on what you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Pfft, consider yourself lucky.
> 
> I went from 1.7BTC to 0.03 BTC in 7 days. Thats not a typo. That's a 98% loss in just 7 days.
> 
> In the past week I went from 0.1 BTC to 0.5 BTC thanks to awesome timing and stuff like that.
> 
> Crypt tripled in the last 24 hours, but unsure if it will make any moves soon.


If it tripled, you can forget about getting in...

What are you doing these days? Focusing on pumpndumps and twitter announcements or what?


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I gained 0.077 today. Depends on what you do.
> If it tripled, you can forget about getting in...
> 
> What are you doing these days? Focusing on pumpndumps and twitter announcements or what?


i went from .4 btc to 1.5 btc today









bought .5 from coinbase 4 days ago though lol but still made out well


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> XMR?
> 
> I'm mining on cpu and gpu...290 runs great, 280x/7950 not so wow but it works.
> 
> Cpu's are not far behind, which is kinda cool too.
> 
> Also doing some trading to increase my holdings and btc worth at the same time. What's the point of having more coins if you lose in btc?


Yeah, XMR. I'll have to give the beta GPU miners a try. I had to give in and take my CPU's off CURE, the returns just aren't there ATM...... huge shame, IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Pfft, consider yourself lucky.
> 
> I went from 1.7BTC to 0.03 BTC in 7 days. Thats not a typo. That's a 98% loss in just 7 days.
> 
> In the past week I went from 0.1 BTC to 0.5 BTC thanks to awesome timing and stuff like that.
> 
> Crypt tripled in the last 24 hours, but unsure if it will make any moves soon.


Thought it was Crypt...... good to make some of your losses back.


----------



## dmfree88

I hope someone listened to me and picked up piggy when it bottomed out at 19.. now sitting around 40 45... steady upward trend since the initial dump of old pig conversion. I have been mining directly getting less and less daily. Soon piggy to the moon







.

And they said pigs couldn't fly


----------



## lacrossewacker

CRYPT has been nice to me today


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Oh no my auto buy was way too high for BC D:

Hopefully it doubles within a few weeks. ivan, frick, do you think BC is near the end of it's downward tread?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I haven't been looking at it...I don't trade low volume coins, or coins without a clear trend.
Plus, it's said that very few people control a large part of the BC supply.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> CRYPT has been nice to me today


aha so CRYPT is whats blowing my x11 multipool payouts

i been busy/lazy lately to trade so im back to multipooling (dont kill me) on wafflepool's new x11 port

sometimes its nice to lay back .. specially when you can earn nearly 4 times over regular scrypt mining


----------



## JMattes

Should I point my 750ti's to crypt? As Jackpot coin is on the decline


----------



## ivanlabrie

You're better off with JPC, honestly.


----------



## cam51037

Yep I've been on JPC for a couple of weeks now and I've seen some good returns mining it. Still making a steady income from it so I haven't really thought about switching coins yet.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Crypt is freaking insanity. It tripled again. I can't believe I missed out on that.

Could of made 1BTC profit but I didn't


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Crypt is freaking insanity. It tripled again. I can't believe I missed out on that.
> 
> Could of made 1BTC profit but I didn't


For this fact... I gave up trading..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> For this fact... I gave up trading..


Nah, just need patience. Getting those crazy gains is hard unless you have insider info. Triple like that is not normal price action, not really predictable.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Crypt is freaking insanity. It tripled again. I can't believe I missed out on that.
> 
> Could of made 1BTC profit but I didn't


Glad I made it in before it doubled. Finally made back what I lost plus some.

Any idea where it might peak? Some are predicting near 0.01


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Glad I made it in before it doubled. Finally made back what I lost plus some.
> 
> Any idea where it might peak? Some are predicting near 0.01


Where you got your info from









Anyways I can't tell. Don't expect me to give you guys any leaks before hand, sorry.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Where you got your info from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I can't tell. Don't expect me to give you guys any leaks before hand, sorry.


Lol, yeah. It looks like a lot of hype anyways. I just got lucky jumping on at 0.0012. Set a sale order for 240 and woke up to a sale.


----------



## ivanlabrie

talk about good luck xD

if you already doubled stay in btc.


----------



## dealio

i hope nobody decided to chase after CRYPT after reading about it in this thread.... dropped like a rock


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, I hope I'll wake up in a good mood tomorrow.

And oh crap, if I stayed in BC I would of been up 40%, but no no no no no, I have to be caught in a bad place.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, I hope I'll wake up in a good mood tomorrow.
> 
> And oh crap, if I stayed in BC I would of been up 40%, but no no no no no, I have to be caught in a bad place.


You deserve the award of being the 'worse crypto trader' of this forum.


----------



## ivanlabrie

never sleep on orders with no cut loss (automatic order)

use coinigy / cryptrader for that.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> talk about good luck xD
> 
> if you already doubled stay in btc.


He he. Glad I took your advice.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well, I hope I'll wake up in a good mood tomorrow.
> 
> And oh crap, if I stayed in BC I would of been up 40%, but no no no no no, I have to be caught in a bad place.


Patience is often your friend. Also, always bet on Black.









As a side note, does anyone know of anywhere that you can rent Cryptonight rigs? The usual suspects don't seem to offer the algo option yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Patience is often your friend. Also, always bet on Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, does anyone know of anywhere that you can rent Cryptonight rigs? The usual suspects don't seem to offer the algo option yet.


No such thing yet...liquidity is terrible, buying a few was really hard. Made a decent profit (8%) but I reckon I sold early.
Now waiting for the next dump to buy some more and hold, same way as I hold the mined coins (if they increase in price I sell and buy back lower, ending up with more coins to hold)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

*Hand me the award for the worst crypto trader ever, NOW !

The coin I was going to buy went up 50%.

The coin I bought went down 50%.*









You know what? I don't even care anymore.


----------



## Alka1ine

Well I'd be saying hand me the award for the best trader today if I had btc to buy yesterday. All the ones I scouted and wanted to buy were up at least 50%. Oh well, something is bound to pay off...eventually.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> *Hand me the award for the worst crypto trader ever, NOW !
> 
> The coin I was going to buy went up 50%.
> 
> The coin I bought went down 50%.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? I don't even care anymore.


been there bro.. now I just sit in my corner all quiet like and mine my coins..


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> been there bro.. now I just sit in my corner all quiet like and mine my coins..


Me as well, I'm no good at trading. Now I just mine and hold my bitcoins.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> *Hand me the award for the worst crypto trader ever, NOW !
> 
> The coin I was going to buy went up 50%.
> 
> The coin I bought went down 50%.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? I don't even care anymore.


Here you go, just repped you for it!


----------



## daguardian

Yup, I think my Vertcoin depression is starting to kick in


----------



## ivanlabrie

don't buy or mine and hold coins without actively monitoring price action... it's a recipe for disaster in cryptos. I mine and hold monero but sell on pumps and buy back more when it's cheap.
problem is you need to know how to determine what is a cheap price.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> don't buy or mine and hold coins without actively monitoring price action... it's a recipe for disaster in cryptos. I mine and hold monero but sell on pumps and buy back more when it's cheap.
> problem is you need to know how to determine what is a cheap price.


made a nice profit on RZR last night


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No such thing yet...liquidity is terrible, buying a few was really hard. Made a decent profit (8%) but I reckon I sold early.
> Now waiting for the next dump to buy some more and hold, same way as I hold the mined coins (if they increase in price I sell and buy back lower, ending up with more coins to hold)


Buying XMR? Liquidity will get there soon enough, I believe.


----------



## ivanlabrie

no ISP at home till Monday... missed some good trades. I hate you skymax (local ISP)
those suckers owe me btc


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well DRK Made some moves yesterday/last night. To bad i moved my last sell order down a bit, it probably would have sold at 210 range. Oh well still made profit on the whole thing, now to wait and buy back when it gets low and wait for next whale pump


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well DRK Made some moves yesterday/last night. To bad i moved my last sell order down a bit, it probably would have sold at 210 range. Oh well still made profit on the whole thing, now to wait and buy back when it gets low and wait for next whale pump


luckily you sold when you did!

Courtesy of kazonomics


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> luckily you sold when you did!
> 
> Courtesy of kazonomics


nahahaha i got out at 0.02 on cryptsy. 10 seconds later it forned and its now at 0.013 and dropping.


----------



## JMattes

What happened to Dark?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What happened to Dark?


Going absolutely nuts lol. I think it just got pumped enough and then exploded, probably will slowly go up all next week or maybe even just slowly recover for a while until the next pump where big gains can be made again.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What happened to Dark?


Fork


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=618377.msg7427046#msg7427046

Although I'm the guy who lost 98% of my BTC in one week, so don't blame me if I make you lose money.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What happened to Dark?


The next planned developmental hard fork.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=618377.msg7427046#msg7427046
> 
> Although I'm the guy who lost 98% of my BTC in one week, so don't blame me if I make you lose money.


Ha! I'll believe it when I see it. I would be floored, shocked, amazed to see CRYPT added to BTC-e before the likes of DRK.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Ha! I'll believe it when I see it. I would be floored, shocked, amazed to see CRYPT added to BTC-e before the likes of DRK.


Noted my friend.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Noted my friend.


Happy to have been riding the Crypt wave for the last week at least. Seems to be a pump tonight based on that info you posted.


----------



## ivanlabrie

and me with no ISP at home... dammit


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Happy to have been riding the Crypt wave for the last week at least. Seems to be a pump tonight based on that info you posted.


Seems like the pump group just axed the price by more than 50%, dumping more than 100 BTC. Only in cryptoland lulz.....


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Oh great, crypt got cut due to some idiots.


----------



## barkinos98

I just hope my risers come before i leave man, otherwise it'll be delayed 3 more weeks till i start mining :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

still not mining?

why so late?










you got lucky, we got monero now


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> still not mining?
> 
> why so late?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got lucky, we got monero now


whats the easiest way to mine monero with my 290 H81 rig running PiMP from a usb stick?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> still not mining?
> 
> why so late?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got lucky, we got monero now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the easiest way to mine monero with my 290 H81 rig running PiMP from a usb stick?
Click to expand...

what is monero????


----------



## Kenerd

Monero is Xmr had to do with dual mining vtc if I recall correctly but I could be wrong. There is a gpuminer out now it was linked in the thread within a couple of pages I believe.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Monero is Xmr had to do with dual mining vtc if I recall correctly but I could be wrong. There is a gpuminer out now it was linked in the thread within a couple of pages I believe.


nah... monero is XMR used to be MRO, is cryptonote algo. you are thinking of monocle (MON) which is merged mined with vertcoin


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> nah... monero is XMR used to be MRO, is cryptonote algo. you are thinking of monocle (MON) which is merged mined with vertcoin


woops







Does the XMR gpu miner still mine for the Dev? If so hows it working out?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> woops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the XMR gpu miner still mine for the Dev? If so hows it working out?


you just run the claymores miner and %5 of your hashrate goes to the dev


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> woops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the XMR gpu miner still mine for the Dev? If so hows it working out?


working out alright i think... had to revert amd drivers to 13.12...with two 280x and my good ol' 2600k im hashing at around 1200 h/s

claymores miner... notice the "DevHashes"


----------



## mav2000

My single miner 280x has been down for about a weeek. I just dont know what to mine anymore...any hints?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Waiting to see what happens with CRYPT before cutting losses


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> My single miner 280x has been down for about a weeek. I just dont know what to mine anymore...any hints?


Even though difficulty is absolutely absurd ATM, I've got 60% of output on XMR. I see it at least brushing up against 0.02 once it gets rolling on MP. The rest of my output is on the BC multipool using X11 and some SHA. Returns have been really good the past few weeks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Waiting to see what happens with CRYPT before cutting losses


IMO you should have cut losses once all of that drama unfolded 2 days ago. Never a good sign when garbage like that happens.


----------



## cam51037

Wow has Vertcoin taken a nose dive these past few days. One VTC is worth just over .50$ now. :/


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Wow has Vertcoin taken a nose dive these past few days. One VTC is worth just over .50$ now. :/


I saw that this morning. What happened, big holders just lost patience?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> I saw that this morning. What happened, big holders just lost patience?


I have no idea, I still have a few VTC but right now it isn't looking too promising.

It's been dropping for a couple weeks now but took a huge plunge overnight I'm thinking.


----------



## PCSarge

so i now rage. at zenminer.

apparently while i was enjoying myself at the AMD LAN yesterday, my zenminer RPi wiped the zenminer image off all by itself. im getting 0 answer from GAW and zenminer support.

so now i have a fury. a fury that will not run......because cgminer doesnt support it


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> so i now rage. at zenminer.
> 
> apparently while i was enjoying myself at the AMD LAN yesterday, my zenminer RPi wiped the zenminer image off all by itself. im getting 0 answer from GAW and zenminer support.
> 
> so now i have a fury. a fury that will not run......because cgminer doesnt support it


Is there anyway you can re-image the SD card?

Here's a link to their images: http://zeusminer.com/user-manual-ver-1-0/


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> so i now rage. at zenminer.
> 
> apparently while i was enjoying myself at the AMD LAN yesterday, my zenminer RPi wiped the zenminer image off all by itself. im getting 0 answer from GAW and zenminer support.
> 
> so now i have a fury. a fury that will not run......because cgminer doesnt support it


Yikes! Try to re-image that ASAP.


----------



## thrgk

Hey guys I got an issue. I'm using cgminer to mine and for some reason after I come back to the computer a few hours later the computer is on but I can tell it's stalled or froze because the lcd on the keyboard isn't lit and it won't turn on when I wiggle the mouse.

Any idea why it would do this? I check for error codes in event viewer but none are there. Any idea? It plays games fine so not sure. It's 4 7970 crossfire off

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ku4eto

Make sure that the power saving options are off, that the GPU is not overheating and crashing the drives, there is enough power reaching the GPUs and such.


----------



## thrgk

I have 1 1200w and 1 750w, none of the gpus are OC'ed.

How can i disable power saving on the GPU? That may be it


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey guys I got an issue. I'm using cgminer to mine and for some reason after I come back to the computer a few hours later the computer is on but I can tell it's stalled or froze because the lcd on the keyboard isn't lit and it won't turn on when I wiggle the mouse.
> 
> Any idea why it would do this? I check for error codes in event viewer but none are there. Any idea? It plays games fine so not sure. It's 4 7970 crossfire off
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


So you get no response to any input devices? Is the screen essentially frozen/black? Check the GPU's temp with your hand, but carefully lol. I have a feeling they stop hashing because of power issues or driver crash. What drivers are you running BTW?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have 1 1200w and 1 750w, none of the gpus are OC'ed.
> 
> How can i disable power saving on the GPU? That may be it


Its referred to as ulps. I turn mine off via msi afterburner but im sure the setting is in ccc somewhere... you may still just be crashing.. mining is different from gaming sometimes requires lower clocks to even mine properly. My 7870 can game at 1300 core and holds the record for a single 7870 gpu paired with an fx-8350 on 3dmark11.. but mining it has to be at around 980 core.. anything higher is fubar.. drivers can make a big difference too 13.12 i can clock higher then any newer drivers.


----------



## thrgk

ok so its mining fine, if i let it be, but the minute i go to use it, just to like print a text file while mining it freezes, and have to shut off psu's, holding power doesnt turn it off


----------



## thrgk

14.4 drivers, ill try 13.9


----------



## btupsx

Definitely sounds like more of a driver issue. You also might try lowering your clocks a bit first, see if that resolves it.


----------



## mav2000

So I have been on the blackcoin pool on x11. Two days, shows two payouts with unknown profitability and unknown amount.

Also a single 280x is giving me around 1.14 mh. Is this alright?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> So I have been on the blackcoin pool on x11. Two days, shows two payouts with unknown profitability and unknown amount.
> 
> Also a single 280x is giving me around 1.14 mh. Is this alright?


Thats low.


----------



## Exidous

VTC has made me depressed. I wonder if it's dying. :-/ I am away from my computer at home for 60 days and all my VTC are sitting in a wallet I cannot get to dying a slow death.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> VTC has made me depressed. I wonder if it's dying. :-/ I am away from my computer at home for 60 days and all my VTC are sitting in a wallet I cannot get to dying a slow death.


That's a tough one...I couldn't live with alt coins in a cold wallet for that long without actively monitoring the price.
If anything, I'd do what I do with Monero, sell at pumps, buy more cheaper.
That doesn't work so well with Vertcoin right now, since inflation is too strong and there is not much interest on the coin.
I would have dumped earlier if I were you, no signs of recovery for now.


----------



## Eggy88

I'm thinking about pulling out of the Crypto thing for good now, i've mined all my coins and with the values it is atm im sitting on ~ 2.5BTC in BTC, LTC, DOGE, VTC, MYR, CURE, That should make ~1450 USD, i have invested ~ 1000 USD into the whole thing so i'm making a 450 USD profitt in addition to the hardware if i decide on selling it all (i might keep 2x 280x and a PSU for a gaming rig)

I really want to keep on mining cause i love the concept of it, but as it has been the last 3-4 months, the market has gone terrible and in order to make some money i need to invest a lot of time and effort into looking up on the coins, configuration of the miners and so on. With 2 part time jobs, the final year of my bachelors degree, workout, and the girlfriend i can't really find the time. Is there any final thing that i should know about before pulling out, major updates in any of the listed currencies or so on?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I'm thinking about pulling out of the Crypto thing for good now, i've mined all my coins and with the values it is atm im sitting on ~ 2.5BTC in BTC, LTC, DOGE, VTC, MYR, CURE, That should make ~1450 USD, i have invested ~ 1000 USD into the whole thing so i'm making a 450 USD profitt in addition to the hardware if i decide on selling it all (i might keep 2x 280x and a PSU for a gaming rig)
> 
> I really want to keep on mining cause i love the concept of it, but as it has been the last 3-4 months, the market has gone terrible and in order to make some money i need to invest a lot of time and effort into looking up on the coins, configuration of the miners and so on. With 2 part time jobs, the final year of my bachelors degree, workout, and the girlfriend i can't really find the time. Is there any final thing that i should know about before pulling out, major updates in any of the listed currencies or so on?


I hear you! Its like a second job if you actually want to make the most profit out of it as its ever changing.. Even if you wanted to leave everything mining one coin for awhile and forget about it.. 9 times out of 10 that coin will not have much value or a completely lower value and a higher difficultly within a month (some days or weeks).

At one point I was mining LTC for a very small profit of $2 a day when I probably could of been mining coins that would of given me double or triple that.. But I did it so I could not even have to look at it for a few weeks.. Theres not many coins you can do that with..

There is no shame in cashing out and not spending hours of your time looking at charts and coins..


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I hear you! Its like a second job if you actually want to make the most profit out of it as its ever changing.. Even if you wanted to leave everything mining one coin for awhile and forget about it.. 9 times out of 10 that coin will not have much value or a completely lower value and a higher difficultly within a month (some days or weeks).
> 
> At one point I was mining LTC for a very small profit of $2 a day when I probably could of been mining coins that would of given me double or triple that.. But I did it so I could not even have to look at it for a few weeks.. Theres not many coins you can do that with..
> 
> There is no shame in cashing out and not spending hours of your time looking at charts and coins..


Yeah, right now i'm syncing up my wallets and transferring everything over to Mint for exchange.

Let me know is someone is interested in buying ~2 BTC for a little under BTC-e price.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Yeah, right now i'm syncing up my wallets and transferring everything over to Mint for exchange.
> 
> Let me know is someone is interested in buying ~2 BTC for a little under BTC-e price.


If your in the US, you can use Coinbase and they take almost nothing and give you what the BTC is worth.
I've used the 5+ times and havent had a problem, but if your looking to do it on the DL then I see what your saying.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> If your in the US, you can use Coinbase and they take almost nothing and give you what the BTC is worth.
> I've used the 5+ times and havent had a problem, but if your looking to do it on the DL then I see what your saying.


I'm not, In Norway and we don't have a lot of options here in terms of exchanges.


----------



## dealio

http://imgur.com/8uxiRNV




http://imgur.com/yBmG7M1


----------



## Gabkicks

VRC rumbling 0_0 is it going to take off today, i wonder?


----------



## ivanlabrie

It took off already...from 12k to 38k?

It's gonna dump now, back down to 20-28k range.


----------



## devilhead

so when will BC explode?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I'm not, In Norway and we don't have a lot of options here in terms of exchanges.


You have PM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> so when will BC explode?


Looks like it's getting a healthy boost from the DOGE exodus; BC is up ~20%.


----------



## bravooo

Which pools do you guys mine with?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bravooo*
> 
> Which pools do you guys mine with?


What coin?


----------



## Nerull

since the roi is pretty much beaten out of this gen of asic, i saw these Vaultbreakers here Im tossing up between getting maybe a 2nd week 250mhs veresion of a KNC miners here. Need some opionins on what to get cause the price/mhs isnt that far apart

Do gaw have a better rep then kcn? who delivers better on time? Soz for the hassle its a LOT of money so i want to get my order right


----------



## Faster_is_better

DRK has been fun to trade in, just enough volatility to make some nice trades. I'm glad it recovered so high last night, that took out my sell order and put me up a good % from that trade


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerull*
> 
> since the roi is pretty much beaten out of this gen of asic, i saw these Vaultbreakers here Im tossing up between getting maybe a 2nd week 250mhs veresion of a KNC miners here. Need some opionins on what to get cause the price/mhs isnt that far apart
> 
> Do gaw have a better rep then kcn? who delivers better on time? Soz for the hassle its a LOT of money so i want to get my order right


the lazy way is not the smartest... get gtx 750 tis, each does 230h/s mining monero.

it'll be more profitable for longer, compared top the basics they sell


----------



## JMattes

Whats up with the jackpot coin pump? back to 30....
I see now.. should of help my 100k coins...

JPC is 1st on mint...

Think I may see how it goes for a few days.. may see a nice profit increase from mining JPC..


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Whats up with the jackpot coin pump? back to 30....
> I see now.. should of help my 100k coins...
> 
> JPC is 1st on mint...
> 
> Think I may see how it goes for a few days.. may see a nice profit increase from mining JPC..


Wow, thanks for reminding me. I mined over a million of them months ago, and just held on to them. I sold some now at Bittrex since I can't find the listing on Mintpal.


----------



## Hueristic

So what do you guys know about this NXT Lite?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bought a stake a few months ago.









I know it'll make me some btc, not sure how much. I'd be super happy with 1 btc lol


----------



## ccRicers

Woot, got .5 BTC out of the week or so worth of Jackpot Coin that I mined. That should make up for my last trading losses.


----------



## PCSarge

all i can say is......asic pr0n?



thats over 7MH/s between those ASICs and the 1 PC with the cards.

im using every USB port except 1 on that mobo.

and yes i know the RPi isnt hooked up to anything, im debugging it still. cgminer for linux is a pain


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and yes i know the RPi isnt hooked up to anything, im debugging it still. cgminer for linux is a pain


Why not use a pre-made mining OS for the RPi for your miners?

Here are some links to popular operating systems that do just this.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Why not use a pre-made mining OS for the RPi for your miners?
> 
> Here are some links to popular operating systems that do just this.


problem, i have to make the custom ASICs from GAWminers work properly in CG, its not CG itself having issues running.


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It took off already...from 12k to 38k?
> 
> It's gonna dump now, back down to 20-28k range.


VRC at 44k and climbing now







. I wish i was better at knowing when stuff is going to blow up. i sold 1200 dark coin before it went up 10x.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> VRC at 44k and climbing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish i was better at knowing when stuff is going to blow up. i sold 1200 dark coin before it went up 10x.


That can be done, but you need to scan all coins and bitcointalk threads, twitter, news, and charts and look for certain patterns. It's a major pain but worth it.


----------



## Exidous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's a tough one...I couldn't live with alt coins in a cold wallet for that long without actively monitoring the price.
> If anything, I'd do what I do with Monero, sell at pumps, buy more cheaper.
> That doesn't work so well with Vertcoin right now, since inflation is too strong and there is not much interest on the coin.
> I would have dumped earlier if I were you, no signs of recovery for now.


I hear you.

I'm pretty much stuck with 1k VTC just rotting away and I cannot get to them until the 15th..../sigh\

I am curious why none of the scrypt-n coins are doing well. I understand normal scrypt with a ll the asics out but damn. Where to put my 280s when I get home?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mine monero or x13-x15 with them.

Try to mine new decent looking alts at launch, hold till they launch at mintpal ideally, or just stick with monero, which has good longer term potential. (At least for a couple of months.)

Keep an eye on Guerrillacoin and Burnercoin, they both look primed for a pump.


----------



## barkinos98

guys, what to mine nowadays?
i;ve been reading X11's pretty dead too, no one ever mentions scrypt and literally, what else is left?


----------



## ivanlabrie

see by previous posts... xpm, xmr or new coins (x11-13-15) to hold and dump at mint


----------



## barkinos98

Alright lets give monero a shot then!


----------



## Traderdude

Mining Rig Specs:
motherboard: Asus crosshair IV extreme
gpu: Radeon 5870
psu: 1000 watt ocz
cpu: AMD Phenom II X6 Six-Core Processor
ram: 6gb


----------



## ivanlabrie

where did Frick go?


----------



## JMattes

He made a boat ton of money on crypto and us now traveling the world on his own jet


----------



## ivanlabrie

rofl

He got rid of the horse mask and he's now btcarchitect at twitter xD


----------



## barkinos98

I wish monero had a GUI, this seems stupidly complicated especially with no one providing proper step by step instructions.


----------



## Kiros

I'm kinda curious as to why all alt coins and especially litecoin has been dropping in value all last week..are people getting their script ASICS now?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> I'm kinda curious as to why all alt coins and especially litecoin has been dropping in value all last week..are people getting their script ASICS now?


All altcoins dropping in value? umm no.









litecoin yes but has nothing to do with asics.


----------



## Rage19420

Fact is the much anticipated ASIC destruction of the crypto market is a baseless. As is that ASIC's give a poor ROI.

NAUT was a scrypt coin, was easy mine at launch for the low end GPU miner. For about three days after launch diff was single digits/low double digits.

VRC was a scrypt coin, was easy mine at launch for the low end GPU miner. For about a week after launch diff was single digits/low double digits. I was able to get 150k VRC alone just from a four card mining rig. There's another OCN member who has a fairly large GPU farm and several GAW ASIC's that has over 2.1mill VRC. He's sitting on over $500k usd in profits and climbing. So his investment in a 10k ASIC box has given him a hell of an ROI.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> All altcoins dropping in value? umm no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> litecoin yes but has nothing to do with asics.


I think he was referring to the non-P&D-coin-flavors-of-the-week, which are indeed generally down, especially today.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> I think he was referring to the non-P&D-coin-flavors-of-the-week, which are indeed generally down, especially today.


lol not from where im sitting.


----------



## Faster_is_better

BTC getting up there again.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> BTC getting up there again.


Shhhh.. dont jinx it.


----------



## barkinos98

Can/would anyone like to help me set up monero?
I dont understand anything from the given description...


----------



## Crizume

So Newegg now accepts bitcoin.


----------



## Exidous

Was able to rescue my ailing VTC just in time to sell for the recent pump. Thx Honey  Anyone suggest a good exchange? Cryptsy just seems slow. It seems to have the best volume but I don't want to get stuck with a botched sell....


----------



## barkinos98

guys...
monero pls

is curecoin still profitable btw?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> Was able to rescue my ailing VTC just in time to sell for the recent pump. Thx Honey  Anyone suggest a good exchange? Cryptsy just seems slow. It seems to have the best volume but I don't want to get stuck with a botched sell....


Use Mintpal, or Bittrex. Craptsy is no good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys...
> monero pls
> 
> is curecoin still profitable btw?


No...instructions are everywhere lol, what is so complicated about it??

Download wallet, extract, run bitmonerod.exe, run simplewallet.exe.
Name wallet, example: barkinos88, assign password. Then wait for the bitmonerod process to sync the blockchain. It'll take a while (1.3gb blockchain).
Once you see green text in that window, go to the simplewallet.exe window and type refresh and hit enter.
Then type save, and enter. Go to bitmonerod and repeat (save, enter).

Once that is done, you can open a new text file which will contain your address, to use as payment address for the pools.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> Was able to rescue my ailing VTC just in time to sell for the recent pump. Thx Honey  Anyone suggest a good exchange? Cryptsy just seems slow. It seems to have the best volume but I don't want to get stuck with a botched sell....
> 
> 
> 
> Use Mintpal, or Bittrex. Craptsy is no good.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys...
> monero pls
> 
> is curecoin still profitable btw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...instructions are everywhere lol, what is so complicated about it??
> 
> Download wallet, extract, run bitmonerod.exe, run simplewallet.exe.
> Name wallet, example: barkinos88, assign password. Then wait for the bitmonerod process to sync the blockchain. It'll take a while (1.3gb blockchain).
> Once you see green text in that window, go to the simplewallet.exe window and type refresh and hit enter.
> Then type save, and enter. Go to bitmonerod and repeat (save, enter).
> 
> Once that is done, you can open a new text file which will contain your address, to use as payment address for the pools.
Click to expand...

No one has ever written/explained it so clearly, thanks a bunch and +rep


----------



## Exidous

Any opinion on bter? their volume seems a little low but it seems to transfer fast enough.

I'll check out mintpal though. thx

Question, coined up seems jacked up on vtc. huge split between buy and sell. I'm guessing the sell orders are just sitting there?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> So Newegg now accepts bitcoin.


They better not, I spend to much there as it is... (sounds awesome really)









Hmm VTC had a good spike andddd DRK is crashing


----------



## Roulette Run

Is Litecoin dying? https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd


----------



## Roulette Run

All 29k btc went to one address: https://blockchain.info/address/1a8LDh3qtCdMFAgRXzMrdvB8w1EG4h1Xi

My tip coin of the day: VVV, just wen PoS last night, miners still dumping a little, it won't stay down long.


----------



## JMattes

Things have been quiet....

Looking what to mine next after JPC went to MINT it went down again..

Need a new coin for my 750tis


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They better not, I spend to much there as it is... (sounds awesome really)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm VTC had a good spike andddd DRK is crashing


Its live already and plastered all over their homepage.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Is Litecoin dying? https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd


It is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> All 29k btc went to one address: https://blockchain.info/address/1a8LDh3qtCdMFAgRXzMrdvB8w1EG4h1Xi
> 
> My tip coin of the day: VVV, just wen PoS last night, miners still dumping a little, it won't stay down long.


I'd say it can get pumped but it's already high, and whales filled their pockets already.
Be careful.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd say it can get pumped but it's already high, and whales filled their pockets already.
> Be careful.


I'm only playing it for a pump, it had some wallet conversion to PoS problems today, but they and Bittrex got it solved, but it stalled the interest. I'm hoping to see 15k out of it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Roulette Run

There's a single monster whale who has stabilized the BlackCoin price at 22k for the last two days, he's been in the IRC chat most of the day, but he "appears" friendly to the coin and I hope he is what he appears, he's talking a good game. This guy is very serious money, he's had two 25btc buy walls bought out of him, now he's got it at 59btc and he's wanting more peeps to sell into him, but now the small whales appear to be taking notice and beginning to move the price upwards. Just thought I'd give you the tip, what you do from here is your own business.

I am a confirmed BlackCoin long play guy, so I have to combat my own natural inclination to fall into some sort of a bull trap here, that's why I'm being cautious with this guy, sometimes things seem to be too good to be true, but he's there, and he's definitely playing and doing it in an upfront manner, but everybody who trades needs to pay attention to these and learn to live by them:

http://alunacrypto.blogspot.com/2014/05/technical-analysis-altcoins-bitcoin-trading-market-structure-cycle-manipulation.html

Wolong's Game of Deception PDF: http://cryptofrenzy.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/god.pdf


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> No one has ever written/explained it so clearly, thanks a bunch and +rep


yeah. it took me a few times before I found out you need to type "save" or "exit" otherwise it will re-download the entire blockchain over and over. oops

same with the wallet, need to "save" in there too otherwise it takes forever to refresh.

I actually like CLI stuff so the monero wallet seems fine by me.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Is Litecoin dying? https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd


LTC bleeding is the talk of the town after that HUGE bulk sell on BTC-e last night. Seems like it, and DOGE too; now under 40 sats. LTC going completely kapput would be......dramatic lol. This graph says it all though:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> There's a single monster whale who has stabilized the BlackCoin price at 22k for the last two days, he's been in the IRC chat most of the day, but he "appears" friendly to the coin and I hope he is what he appears, he's talking a good game. This guy is very serious money, he's had two 25btc buy walls bought out of him, now he's got it at 59btc and he's wanting more peeps to sell into him, but now the small whales appear to be taking notice and beginning to move the price upwards. Just thought I'd give you the tip, what you do from here is your own business.
> 
> I am a confirmed BlackCoin long play guy, so I have to combat my own natural inclination to fall into some sort of a bull trap here, that's why I'm being cautious with this guy, sometimes things seem to be too good to be true, but he's there, and he's definitely playing and doing it in an upfront manner, but everybody who trades needs to pay attention to these and learn to live by them:
> 
> http://alunacrypto.blogspot.com/2014/05/technical-analysis-altcoins-bitcoin-trading-market-structure-cycle-manipulation.html
> 
> Wolong's Game of Deception PDF: http://cryptofrenzy.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/god.pdf


I share your caution, but the guy does appear to be legit; he's very upfront, highly involved in the r/Blackcoin, and is actively recruiting devs for various projects. Either he is the second coming of Wolong, or the real thing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Now if LTC does die out, where does all that support go to? Could be a huge boost to the "next LTC" coin.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Now if LTC does die out, where does all that support go to? Could be a huge boost to the "next LTC" coin.


If the coin is dying,it already means that the support has found a new interesting coin,doesn't it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Btc...


----------



## Traderdude

Litecoin is important because the diff is 14k and climbing. That means it is much harder to 51% attack. No other alt coin has that much hashing power and unlikely to ever get near that. There are companies with scrypt ASIC just starting to come into the market now, this is the same thing that happened to Bitcoin prior to the take off. As the crypto market matures there will be demand for Litecoin because the transactions are confirmed faster. Buy it now while ti is cheap!


----------



## ivanlabrie

It looks to be on a suicidal downtrend, got nothing going for it other than asic miners wanting to get roi mate.

I wouldn't reccomend people buy in. Don't buy anything other than BTC, unless you're a seasoned day trader.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It looks to be on a suicidal downtrend, got nothing going for it other than asic miners wanting to get roi mate.
> 
> I wouldn't reccomend people buy in. Don't buy anything other than BTC, unless you're a seasoned day trader.
> 
> My 2 cents.


QFT


----------



## JMattes

To mine Monero on 750ti's what version of ccminer do I need?


----------



## Alka1ine

So I've been out of the loop on some other coins lately... What's the story on DRK? It has been dropping pretty nicely the last few days. Is their anon still having problems or something? Manipulation?


----------



## ivanlabrie

They were first, but Monero's implementation is way better.

It got a bit boring for traders, people look elsewhere for pumps now.

I think Blackcoin's a more solid market atm, wow, never thought I'd say that xD


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traderdude*
> 
> Litecoin is important because the diff is 14k and climbing. That means it is much harder to 51% attack. No other alt coin has that much hashing power and unlikely to ever get near that. There are companies with scrypt ASIC just starting to come into the market now, this is the same thing that happened to Bitcoin prior to the take off. As the crypto market matures there will be demand for Litecoin because the transactions are confirmed faster. Buy it now while ti is cheap!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It looks to be on a suicidal downtrend, got nothing going for it other than asic miners wanting to get roi mate.
> 
> I wouldn't reccomend people buy in. Don't buy anything other than BTC, unless you're a seasoned day trader.
> 
> My 2 cents.


It's going to be fascinating watching what happens to LTC. Arguably the second most well known mainstream crypto is steadily withering away. With the exception of DOGE, no other coin has as much infrastructure, and definitely does not have the network strength. Yet, it doesn't seem to matter. Overall I agree with Ivan; there is a mad dash to get ROI before the new ASICs come out, hence the mushrooming difficulty. If there ever will be a buy in point for LTC, it certainly isn't anywhere near current valuation.


----------



## ccRicers

Ah, well, it's summer already and LTC's network is getting hammered as many people expected then? What would that mean for the ASIC-proof VTC? That's had a steady downtrend over the weeks as well. (and I hold over 200 of those).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Ah, well, it's summer already and LTC's network is getting hammered as many people expected then? What would that mean for the ASIC-proof VTC? That's had a steady downtrend over the weeks as well. (and I hold over 200 of those).


Means that the coin has nothing going for it, other than feeding the gpu miner's appetite for btc.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Ah, well, it's summer already and LTC's network is getting hammered as many people expected then? What would that mean for the ASIC-proof VTC? That's had a steady downtrend over the weeks as well. (and I hold over 200 of those).


Sounds like you missed the VTC pump 36 hours ago; went from 45k-ish to 125k-ish in a blink. VTC is still one of the more profitable coins to mine and convert, though.


----------



## dmfree88

For those who are interested I have found what I feel to be the best settings for most 270x / 270 / 7870 when using a majority of the new algorithms (x11, x13, x15, Nist5, Myr-Groestl etc.). Appreciate any support and feedback









http://redd.it/29n0jc

Please comment and let me know what works for you







.

Also I included modified CL files that work with 14.6 drivers for x11/x13. I myself was getting hw errors and searched out the solution so decided to upload it. (works with any gpu)

side note.. nutcoin is the everlasting nut. hashrate is still steadily increasing with time and there is actually some buy volume in the LTC market. Love that nutcoin has and wont be forgotten. Just fyi to those still following Im doing my best to get a hold of the dev and find a solution for his lack of effort. There has been continued support for nut for some time and everyone deserves to have a solid team backing it. Soon we will see what happens







. Either way I dont think we or anyone will let nut die


----------



## Exidous

All you ever talk about is your nutcoins. I am curious. I look up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> For those who are interested I have found what I feel to be the best settings for most 270x / 270 / 7870 when using a majority of the new algorithms (x11, x13, x15, Nist5, Myr-Groestl etc.). Appreciate any support and feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://redd.it/29n0jc
> 
> Please comment and let me know what works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also I included modified CL files that work with 14.6 drivers for x11/x13. I myself was getting hw errors and searched out the solution so decided to upload it. (works with any gpu)
> 
> side note.. nutcoin is the everlasting nut. hashrate is still steadily increasing with time and there is actually some buy volume in the LTC market. Love that nutcoin has and wont be forgotten. Just fyi to those still following Im doing my best to get a hold of the dev and find a solution for his lack of effort. There has been continued support for nut for some time and everyone deserves to have a solid team backing it. Soon we will see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Either way I dont think we or anyone will let nut die


If you do a nutcoin revival a la sum2, or sat2, or soon XC2, let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> All you ever talk about is your nutcoins. I am curious. I look up.


Your avatar makes me think of the fibonacci spiral...


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> For those who are interested I have found what I feel to be the best settings for most 270x / 270 / 7870 when using a majority of the new algorithms (x11, x13, x15, Nist5, Myr-Groestl etc.). Appreciate any support and feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://redd.it/29n0jc
> 
> Please comment and let me know what works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also I included modified CL files that work with 14.6 drivers for x11/x13. I myself was getting hw errors and searched out the solution so decided to upload it. (works with any gpu)
> 
> side note.. nutcoin is the everlasting nut. hashrate is still steadily increasing with time and there is actually some buy volume in the LTC market. Love that nutcoin has and wont be forgotten. Just fyi to those still following Im doing my best to get a hold of the dev and find a solution for his lack of effort. There has been continued support for nut for some time and everyone deserves to have a solid team backing it. Soon we will see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Either way I dont think we or anyone will let nut die


Nice, i was able to see a nice increase with my 280x's. Went from 2.5mh to 3.0mh


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> For those who are interested I have found what I feel to be the best settings for most 270x / 270 / 7870 when using a majority of the new algorithms (x11, x13, x15, Nist5, Myr-Groestl etc.). Appreciate any support and feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://redd.it/29n0jc
> 
> Please comment and let me know what works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also I included modified CL files that work with 14.6 drivers for x11/x13. I myself was getting hw errors and searched out the solution so decided to upload it. (works with any gpu)
> 
> side note.. nutcoin is the everlasting nut. hashrate is still steadily increasing with time and there is actually some buy volume in the LTC market. Love that nutcoin has and wont be forgotten. Just fyi to those still following Im doing my best to get a hold of the dev and find a solution for his lack of effort. There has been continued support for nut for some time and everyone deserves to have a solid team backing it. Soon we will see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Either way I dont think we or anyone will let nut die


Good stuff as usual!

Can you link the best X15 algo switcher? There are too many for me to ferret them out. Been using lasybear.


----------



## ivanlabrie

nicehash sgminer 5

guys, try to get in on dark. it's about to pop. keep an eye on XxX too. buy below 400 sat is good


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> nicehash sgminer 5
> 
> guys, try to get in on dark. it's about to pop. keep an eye on XxX too. buy below 400 sat is good


DRK pop as in go up or go down?


----------



## ivanlabrie

pop as in explode up.
look at rzr, voot and keep an eye on mintpal's Twitter for new coins.
never buy at market price, set buys at or below top bid.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> nicehash sgminer 5
> 
> guys, try to get in on dark. it's about to pop.


Thanks Ivan. How far is this train going?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Sounds like you missed the VTC pump 36 hours ago; went from 45k-ish to 125k-ish in a blink. VTC is still one of the more profitable coins to mine and convert, though.


It wouldn't have done much of a difference for me anyways. I bought a lot at 160k a month ago and just held. I'm treating VTC as a long term holder.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks Ivan. How far is this train going?


Hit close to 0.013...if you bought at 0.01 you might sell now. Or sell 50% and hodl the rest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> It wouldn't have done much of a difference for me anyways. I bought a lot at 160k a month ago and just held. I'm treating VTC as a long term holder.


Risky business...I wouldn't hold ANY alt coin without monitoring whale activity, trends and inflation rates.
PoW coins are NOT to be held, not without massive community support and momentum.

See: http://www.overclock.net/t/1470855/cryptocurrency-traders-club/300#post_22513492


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks Ivan. How far is this train going?


105 -> 130

Good enough for me. Getting off this train lmao.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 105 -> 130
> 
> Good enough for me. Getting off this train lmao.


Get off asap...main trend is still down. http://www.tradingview.com/x/8ATrYaXB

No news, no hype, no whales accumulating anymore.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> nicehash sgminer 5
> 
> guys, try to get in on dark. it's about to pop. keep an eye on XxX too. buy below 400 sat is good


Damn just bought a ton more nobl with my spare BTC. Slowly stocking up for POS.


----------



## ivanlabrie

noble?

keep an eye on voot and gue.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> noble?
> 
> keep an eye on voot and gue.


I don't play the short game.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I don't play the short game.


Then don't play alt coins?









What do you call short? Short term as in a day? I wouldn't do that either...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Then don't play alt coins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call short? Short term as in a day? I wouldn't do that either...


I don't spend much time online these days so If I'm not going to be here all day I only hold things I expect to appreciate in a weeks time minimum. Noble will take 2 or 3 weeks IMO.


----------



## JMattes

How many Monero coins should I be getting in a day with 5 750tis?
hash rate is 1200 and I think I got 1.3 coins yesterday


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> How many Monero coins should I be getting in a day with 5 750tis?
> hash rate is 1200 and I think I got 1.3 coins yesterday


I think I been getting around 4-5 with 2 machines with 4X r9 290x (2 cards each) for a total of around 2600 h/s

according to this calculator you should be around 2 coins. http://pool.cryptoescrow.eu/

hope that helps


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey

I was wondering what is the best coin to mine with nVidia at the moment, I am still mining @ 635kh/s with Doge

Regards


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks, what is CCminer, could someone give me a quick guide for the most profitable


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks, what is CCminer, could someone give me a quick guide for the most profitable


Look into mining Monero or similar with CCMiner, IIRC it's still a fairly profitable coin.

Go to the CCMiner Github page for quick setup instructions, it's as easy as making a simple batch file to start mining.

Here's a link to the setup instructions for CCMiner: https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/blob/master/README.txt


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Look into mining Monero or similar with CCMiner, IIRC it's still a fairly profitable coin.
> 
> Go to the CCMiner Github page for quick setup instructions, it's as easy as making a simple batch file to start mining.
> 
> Here's a link to the setup instructions for CCMiner: https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/blob/master/README.txt


Thank you my fellow,

I am now up and running Darkcoin with 5555 khash with multipool.us


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thank you my fellow,
> 
> I am now up and running Darkcoin with 5555 khash with multipool.us


Happy mining!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey
> 
> I was wondering what is the best coin to mine with nVidia at the moment, I am still mining @ 635kh/s with Doge
> 
> Regards


Monero on Maxwell, X13 or X11 on kepler. NIST5 runs well too, think talkcoin or the newer coins that come out.
You can try ipominer.com to mine new coins and sell when they hit an exchange or get pumped, or mine at nicehash and rent your x13 hash. It'll be more profitable and easy to manage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thank you my fellow,
> 
> I am now up and running Darkcoin with 5555 khash with multipool.us


That's not so profitable mate...

whattomine.com

whatmine.com


----------



## MerkageTurk

Should i be mining Doge?

635kh/s using cudaminer


----------



## MerkageTurk

Should i just use clevermining


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Should i be mining Doge?
> 
> 635kh/s using cudaminer


www.whattomine.com says no. If you get free electricity then everything can be profitable, but some are a lot more profitable than others. I can't mine doge and get any kind of decent return even though i'm not using too much power.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Should i just use clevermining


If you have free power you would make barely anything there, probably around 0.0005 BTC a day or so, which wouldn't even be worth running a pc for with free power IMO.

All these multipools seem to be only ASIC friendly with their current BTC per day rates.


----------



## MerkageTurk

thanks everyone, lets say you have a 780ti, what would you mine?

I am not paying electricity


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

2x 7950s reporting in, should be at 1,000 KH/s, what should I mine, assuming I want to flip for paypal?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Should i just use clevermining


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> thanks everyone, lets say you have a 780ti, what would you mine?
> 
> I am not paying electricity


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> 2x 7950s reporting in, should be at 1,000 KH/s, what should I mine, assuming I want to flip for paypal?


Man! Come on








Do some basic research: www.whattomine.com www.whatmine.com

Whattomine has an adjust rates or default settings that matches 1000kh/s scrypt (280x) to all algorithms available.


----------



## ku4eto

Ivan, i need some guidance.
I use the pool miner that i download, and i start it direclty , just setting inside the Intensity level. Would there be any increase in the hash rate if i set manually -thread concurency in a config file , if say i get 11 MH/s at -i 25 ?

Also, having problems with my wallet , got Unable to rebuild Block Chain , had to re sync last 18 weeks, but it got stuck at 3 weeks ago, when was the last time i mined.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> thanks everyone, lets say you have a 780ti, what would you mine?
> 
> I am not paying electricity


JPC for another week or so.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> JPC for another week or so.


Which barely covers electricity


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks, at the moment I am mining dark coin, at 5525 using ccminer?

I don't pay electricity


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Which barely covers electricity


Well of course if you don't have the right hardware to mine, then it won't.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well I am not paying for electricity


----------



## dealio

mintpal just added URO all by themselves i.e bypassed voting scam https://www.mintpal.com/market/URO/BTC order depth looks nuts

not sure what to make of it but i bought 4 coins @ 0.0065


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ivan, i need some guidance.
> I use the pool miner that i download, and i start it direclty , just setting inside the Intensity level. Would there be any increase in the hash rate if i set manually -thread concurency in a config file , if say i get 11 MH/s at -i 25 ?
> 
> Also, having problems with my wallet , got Unable to rebuild Block Chain , had to re sync last 18 weeks, but it got stuck at 3 weeks ago, when was the last time i mined.


Bump , tried again , No Block Source available , stuck at 3 weeks ago. Dunno why. Last mined probably 4 weeks ago, as transactions are on 8th and 9th June.
Tried this :
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=233943.0
and the thread linked in with the proxy.
No effect.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ivan, i need some guidance.
> I use the pool miner that i download, and i start it direclty , just setting inside the Intensity level. Would there be any increase in the hash rate if i set manually -thread concurency in a config file , if say i get 11 MH/s at -i 25 ?
> 
> Also, having problems with my wallet , got Unable to rebuild Block Chain , had to re sync last 18 weeks, but it got stuck at 3 weeks ago, when was the last time i mined.


What coin and gpu again? 6950?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> mintpal just added URO all by themselves i.e bypassed voting scam https://www.mintpal.com/market/URO/BTC order depth looks nuts
> 
> not sure what to make of it but i bought 4 coins @ 0.0065


You lost 17%.

Never, EVER, buy coins mintpal listed recently, they always get a small pump and then get dumped as soon as they add them or a bit earlier (since they pre-announce it via twitter).

If you want, have the mintpal twitter notifications in your phone, and buy with a limit order below the cheapest ask price before they list it, then sell on the pump.

Read: http://alunacrypto.blogspot.com.ar/2014/03/how-to-bitcoin-altcoins-daytrading-fundamental-technical-analysis-profitable-trading-strategy.html

If you want skip the technical analysis parts, and focus on the fundamentals, then go and do some research on price action, heiken ashi candles and Chuck Hughes and his keltner channel system. (vids 2 or more years old)


----------



## ku4eto

@Ivan - MYR-Groestl on 6950 OC'ed to 905/1400.


----------



## dmfree88

Just amazing i hope someone listened last week. Piggy still on the rise might be last chance under 30 sat now. Also judgecoin just hit bittrex.. could be a solid new coin with decent growth potential


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wow well im officially done with crytpo. This currency crap will go nowhere as long as these security holes exist on trading sites and such. Sorry guys im just pissed.

I have been cleaned out by scammers/hackers for the second time now. I had a good amount of BC and BTC on stored on mintpal for day trading. Well the past two months I have been busy with my kids birthdays, health issues and such. I did not log in for two months. Went back on to clean up my account and transfer off site and I was cleaned out. A hacker failed to login 3 times in a row in may followed by two successful attempts directly after. Sells everything and converts it to litecoin then bounces. Yes I know always keep everything on your own PC or offline wallet. However, if regular consumers are to get into this stuff, crap like this wont help. It would be like keeping your trading money on scottrade, nobody would bat an eye at that because they are a federally insured broker. Same principle there. First time was with BC and craptorush.in shutting down and "losing" all of my coins. The security and trust is just not there. Having to keep a "DIGITAL" currency offline for safety sounds like an oxymoron. I am out. I have been defeated by the scum of the internet.

I post this not just as a rant, but a reminder to the new guys keep everything offline, no, I repeat, absolutely NO site is safe. Hope yall have a better experience than I did.

EDIT: upon further investigation it seems it was done by an IP that was flagged as forum spammer. The only other password for that site (mintpal) was also used here on OCN. The only time I have used two same passwords. This is very weird.....


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wow well im officially done with crytpo. This currency crap will go nowhere as long as these security holes exist on trading sites and such. Sorry guys im just pissed.
> 
> I have been cleaned out by scammers/hackers for the second time now. I had a good amount of BC and BTC on stored on mintpal for day trading. Well the past two months I have been busy with my kids birthdays, health issues and such. I did not log in for two months. Went back on to clean up my account and transfer off site and I was cleaned out. A hacker failed to login 3 times in a row in may followed by two successful attempts directly after. Sells everything and converts it to litecoin then bounces. Yes I know always keep everything on your own PC or offline wallet. However, if regular consumers are to get into this stuff, crap like this wont help. It would be like keeping your trading money on scottrade, nobody would bat an eye at that because they are a federally insured broker. Same principle there. First time was with BC and craptorush.in shutting down and "losing" all of my coins. The security and trust is just not there. Having to keep a "DIGITAL" currency offline for safety sounds like an oxymoron. I am out. I have been defeated by the scum of the internet.
> 
> I post this not just as a rant, but a reminder to the new guys keep everything offline, no, I repeat, absolutely NO site is safe. Hope yall have a better experience than I did.
> 
> EDIT: upon further investigation it seems it was done by an IP that was flagged as forum spammer. The only other password for that site (mintpal) was also used here on OCN. The only time I have used two same passwords. This is very weird.....


I doubt the scammer kept the litecoin in his account he transferred to, but just in case, you might want to make mintpal aware of it and give them the ip, etc. I've seen exchanges block withdrawals on affected accounts before.

Also, this happens on many sites for many types of products with real money. There was no security hole unless you had one on your own pc and they keylogged your password or something. Anything dealing with money, especially digital money, should have it's own secure password. Never the same and never an easy one. Use Lastpass or another password manager and generate a random, secure password and maybe write it down on paper somewhere offline as well if you want to be sure you'll always have it.

Most exchanges also have 2 factor authentication as well and if that was enabled, that wouldn't have happened. I won't use an exchange that doesn't have 2FA and I've even got huge randomly generated pws already.

Sorry for your bad luck, but if it happened before I'm willing to bet there's something else going on or you have a snooper somewhere in your digital life, either online or on your local pc. I would change passwords on any important website immediately if I were you. Bank, paypal, etc.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> I doubt the scammer kept the litecoin in his account he transferred to, but just in case, you might want to make mintpal aware of it and give them the ip, etc. I've seen exchanges block withdrawals on affected accounts before.
> 
> Also, this happens on many sites for many types of products with real money. There was no security hole unless you had one on your own pc and they keylogged your password or something. Anything dealing with money, especially digital money, should have it's own secure password. Never the same and never an easy one. Use Lastpass or another password manager and generate a random, secure password and maybe write it down on paper somewhere offline as well if you want to be sure you'll always have it.
> 
> Most exchanges also have 2 factor authentication as well and if that was enabled, that wouldn't have happened. I won't use an exchange that doesn't have 2FA and I've even got huge randomly generated pws already.
> 
> Sorry for your bad luck, but if it happened before I'm willing to bet there's something else going on or you have a snooper somewhere in your digital life, either online or on your local pc. I would change passwords on any important website immediately if I were you. Bank, paypal, etc.


Thats the funny thing 2fa was enabled allegedly. Mintpal support is a joke. I told them "I dont expect a refund but want you to be aware of this issue and maybe investigate a bit to prevent future cases" He basically told me it was my fault must have got my email. He said nothing on their end they can do (wont even look at the IP) and said he had my email, so he instantly deleted any withdrawal notifications, and such. I told him thats impossible as I would have at least got the notification on my phone. Even if the hacker deleted the email moments later. He proceeded to lay blame on me and tell me to leave them alone?!?!? He did not have my email and 2fa was enabled. I believe it was either a mintpal work thinking my account was inactive or a really good hacker.

Also what happened before was the crypto rush HDD crashing losing peoples BC mine was one of them. Impossible for me to prevent either.

Mintpal seems very fishy the way they handled this IMO.


----------



## Ali Man

I had a feeling that Mintpal was a piece of crap, now this just confirms it.

Any coin that hits Mintpal anyways dies.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I had a feeling that Mintpal was a piece of crap, now this just confirms it.
> 
> Any coin that hits Mintpal anyways dies.


Ya I have the emails I can post them. They basically blamed everything on my end, but it just did not make sense. If the hacker had my email he could have easily used coinbase or my other account stored there and ripped me off for a lot more than that. Not only that, but like I said I get notifications on my phone the instant I get an email. I never got such a notification from mintpal that day or ever. Even if he where to have deleted it, my notification would have still alerted me before he got the chance. I personally believe it was an employe working behind their backs, or the best hacker I have seen in a long time. Either way the evidence is there to at least warrant an investigation to make sure everything is secure on their end. So to not even consider the possibility that they have an issue or exploit on their end, seems amateurish to say the least. Lots of things could have happened, it at least deserves a look. Mintpal has lost serious cred today with me and my friends. When I go to liquidate my other holdings ill be sure not to use them.


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I had a feeling that Mintpal was a piece of crap, now this just confirms it.
> 
> Any coin that hits Mintpal anyways dies.


Mintpal is fine. I haven't heard anyone claiming 2 factor auth didn't work as it should, this is the first I have heard needing email to log in with 2 factor though. The whole point of 2factor is to use the code it sends your phone or using the google authenticator app. Doesn't sound like it was turned on to me. If gmail was used, you can see a history of the ips that had logged in, so that should be easy to check. Also, it's annoying sometimes if you don't set it up right, but gmail can use 2FA as well. If you use any apps like outlook to access it you'll have to generate "one time use" passwords for those apps to use.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Mintpal is fine. I haven't heard anyone claiming 2 factor auth didn't work as it should, this is the first I have heard needing email to log in with 2 factor though. The whole point of 2factor is to use the code it sends your phone or using the google authenticator app. Doesn't sound like it was turned on to me. If gmail was used, you can see a history of the ips that had logged in, so that should be easy to check. Also, it's annoying sometimes if you don't set it up right, but gmail can use 2FA as well. If you use any apps like outlook to access it you'll have to generate "one time use" passwords for those apps to use.


It was setup just fine. I have the emails and missing coins as proof. Mintpal is not fine, but hey if you wanna roll those dice thats on you, im just giving out my experiance. I remember lots of people saying cryptorush is "fine" look at all the crap that has happened with them.

Regardless lets assume it was not working. They still should be investigating the issue instead of passing the buck. I sent them proof my email was not compromised and the hackers IP and Litecoin address, and they still tried to blame me, wouldn't even consider the possibility they might have been hacked through an exploit or whatever. Shows a lack of professionalism IMO.

Side note the 2fa stopped working properly after (or during?) the hack as when I went to log in before the discovery my 2fa suddenly did not work for me, I had to have them reset it. Then I was able to access my account. Before the hack 2fa was working perfectly. I would get a text with my code, and boom in business.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alka1ine*
> 
> Mintpal is fine. I haven't heard anyone claiming 2 factor auth didn't work as it should, this is the first I have heard needing email to log in with 2 factor though. The whole point of 2factor is to use the code it sends your phone or using the google authenticator app. Doesn't sound like it was turned on to me. If gmail was used, you can see a history of the ips that had logged in, so that should be easy to check. Also, it's annoying sometimes if you don't set it up right, but gmail can use 2FA as well. If you use any apps like outlook to access it you'll have to generate "one time use" passwords for those apps to use.
> 
> 
> 
> It was setup just fine. I have the emails and missing coins as proof. Mintpal is not fine, but hey if you wanna roll those dice thats on you, im just giving out my experiance. I remember lots of people saying cryptorush is "fine" look at all the crap that has happened with them.
> 
> Regardless lets assume it was not working. They still should be investigating the issue instead of passing the buck. I sent them proof my email was not compromised and the hackers IP and Litecoin address, and they still tried to blame me, wouldn't even consider the possibility they might have been hacked through an exploit or whatever. Shows a lack of professionalism IMO.
> 
> Side note the 2fa stopped working properly after (or during?) the hack as when I went to log in before the discovery my 2fa suddenly did not work for me, I had to have them reset it. Then I was able to access my account. Before the hack 2fa was working perfectly. I would get a text with my code, and boom in business.
Click to expand...

I'd suggest posting everything (emails included) into a reddit thread, the mintpal subreddit thread if there is one. Should get you some responses quick.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys... still having issues with the MyriadCoin wallet. Downloaded it again form the Myrriadcoin website, no change. Stuck at 3 Weeks behind, No block source available.

Also, tried mining with MyriadSkein, but got 100% Rejected at 2 different pools.

Need some help here...


----------



## Kenerd

X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys... still having issues with the MyriadCoin wallet. Downloaded it again form the Myrriadcoin website, no change. Stuck at 3 Weeks behind, No block source available.
> 
> Also, tried mining with MyriadSkein, but got 100% Rejected at 2 different pools.
> 
> Need some help here...


Sounds like you need to update your .conf or make a .conf in your appdata/myriad folder with some addnodes. Check out the thread on btctalk. Also are you using the right kernal in your mining .bat? Using the wrong kernal would do that. I haven't mined myriad but that's what it sounds like to me. Good luck.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> X
> Sounds like you need to update your .conf or make a .conf in your appdata/myriad folder with some addnodes. Check out the thread on btctalk. Also are you using the right kernal in your mining .bat? Using the wrong kernal would do that. I haven't mined myriad but that's what it sounds like to me. Good luck.


Seems like highest stable for MYR-Skein is 8 Intensity with maximum of 332.5 MH/S . Gives 100% rejected - something along the lines < Difficulty too low .... >. No hardware errors encountered.

I don't have problems mining with MyriadGroestl , and i am not using any .conf files, only setting the intensity from the miner to the highest stable ( that is at first presumed ) , but i took a look at the batch file which starts the sgminer and connects automatically.

The following lines are in it -I 18 -g 4 -w 64

As for MYR-Groestl, the i would need an advice if i should input some more into this batch file, to get higher hash rate. My maximum was around 11MH/s with 25 Intensity at 905/1400 Mhz on 6950 ( 1408 shaders ).

The only Reject block messages i get there are : Job not found.
But it keeps around 10% for the test 15 mins i mined.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Seems like highest stable for MYR-Skein is 8 Intensity with maximum of 332.5 MH/S . Gives 100% rejected - something along the lines < Difficulty too low .... >. No hardware errors encountered.
> 
> I don't have problems mining with MyriadGroestl , and i am not using any .conf files, only setting the intensity from the miner to the highest stable ( that is at first presumed ) , but i took a look at the batch file which starts the sgminer and connects automatically.
> 
> The following lines are in it -I 18 -g 4 -w 64
> 
> As for MYR-Groestl, the i would need an advice if i should input some more into this batch file, to get higher hash rate. My maximum was around 11MH/s with 25 Intensity at 905/1400 Mhz on 6950 ( 1408 shaders ).
> 
> The only Reject block messages i get there are : Job not found.
> But it keeps around 10% for the test 15 mins i mined.


You seem to be on the wrong kernel. For myr-groestl i think its -k myriadcoin-groestl. Im not at my pc but im sure skein is similar. You have to use seperate kernels for each and it will say target too low if its not right.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thats the funny thing 2fa was enabled allegedly. Mintpal support is a joke. I told them "I dont expect a refund but want you to be aware of this issue and maybe investigate a bit to prevent future cases" He basically told me it was my fault must have got my email. He said nothing on their end they can do (wont even look at the IP) and said he had my email, so he instantly deleted any withdrawal notifications, and such. I told him thats impossible as I would have at least got the notification on my phone. Even if the hacker deleted the email moments later. He proceeded to lay blame on me and tell me to leave them alone?!?!? He did not have my email and 2fa was enabled. I believe it was either a mintpal work thinking my account was inactive or a really good hacker.
> 
> Also what happened before was the crypto rush HDD crashing losing peoples BC mine was one of them. Impossible for me to prevent either.
> 
> Mintpal seems very fishy the way they handled this IMO.


So after losing all your coins on craptorush you did the same thing on another exchange? I mean it sucks but you should have learned the first time. Fool me once...


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> So after losing all your coins on craptorush you did the same thing on another exchange? I mean it sucks but you should have learned the first time. Fool me once...


It sounds pretty simple to me. Either he's misinterpreting what I mean by 2factor authentication and thinks that involves email confirmations, or he had it enabled but someone must have had his secret code and disabled it. The only way for either to be possible if his password wasn't already out there somewhere is if there was something on his computer at the time the 2FA was enabled, which means malware/virus/etc.

If there was any interaction with the email account and it's a gmail account, that can be quickly verified by checking login history under "view all activity" on the security tab at https://security.google.com/

Anyways, this should be a reminder to everyone to secure everything you care about if you're storing anything within the reach of the internet.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> So after losing all your coins on craptorush you did the same thing on another exchange? I mean it sucks but you should have learned the first time. Fool me once...


I love how people completely fail to read entire posts. Crytporush had crashed hard drives.....how exactly was I to "learn my lesson"? What don't trade on any exchange ever? Something completely different than happened on another exchange. So not sure what you're saying.

My point was not to say "oh poor me" but mearly to vent, and share my issues as a consumer about crypto's. Rationalize and pick me apart all you want, it don't change the fact, this "secure currency" is not all that secure. You have exchanges with no way to insure against loss, and typically have major issues. Cryptorush had major losses do to their fault, mtgox scammed people, So stop acting like everything is end user fault. The majority of exchanges have had issues. With no reimbursement to the end user. Any USD(or other world currency) exchange or holdings are federally insured and in the event stuff like this happens its patrons get reimbursed. Until the crytpo world has these things along with ease of use, it will stay a fringe thing.

You can try and lay blame on me all you want, im just saying what i experienced, and let others know. Also simply saying "that will teach you to leave your money on there" only serves to validate my point. That somehow suggests leaving your money on an exchange means it is easily vulnerable to hacker attack/loss. Therefore meaning those exchanges should step up to prevent these things.....


----------



## Alka1ine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I love how people completely fail to read entire posts. Crytporush had crashed hard drives.....how exactly was I to "learn my lesson"? What don't trade on any exchange ever? Something completely different than happened on another exchange. So not sure what you're saying. .


If you're talking about when cryptorush went down for good the last time with the previous owners, they have a payback plan laid out and once their beta platform is fully tested, they will start transferring coins stored on the old site onto the new one....or something along those lines. They haven't given me a beta key yet and I only skimmed this plan back when they bought the exchange from the clowns who ran it before.

https://cryptorush.in/press/20140418%20-%20Debt%20Management%20Statement.pdf

I look at it like this:
There are multiple ways to manage your cash in the real world. Give it to someone to keep in their house/safe/whatever, invest it, exchange it for hard metals, deposit it in a bank, etc. Some are safer than others and some are known to be riskier than others. Storing digital money will always be more along the lines of investing in stocks are hard metals. There is a risk your investment will lose lots of value or could be stolen from you if you trust the wrong people with it. Some exchanges are easier than others to figure out in terms of trustworthiness. BTW, most people that will use digital currency in the future for buying things or sending people money aren't going to be using exchanges. They'll be using coinbase or ATMs to exchange it into cash right away.

I definitely wouldn't have trusted cryptorush that much based on their previous track record. Mt Gox had a few warning signs as well, but I don't think anyone anticipated they would be manually crediting people that called in without having proper security checks or anything. Exchanges aren't banks. I believe the most similar thing to a bank in crypto are those online wallets and things like Electrum that give you access to your money, but don't necessarily have control over it.

Exchanges have come a long way in a very short time and now there are at least 2 or 3 that I would trust up to 10btc at, but not to keep on there longer than a week unless it was under a couple grand in value. When I could buy a nice car or put a down payment on a house with the amount of btc on an exchange, then that will be on and off the exchange the same day. If only that was a thing I had to worry about, lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Good points and I agree with them. But far to much people tend to discredit the messenger, as I feel you and the other tried to do. My point to all this was Mintpal should have at least took a look at the issue. Instead of just passing the buck. Needing time to grow into a good site/exchange is fine, but passing the buck wont get you there. The way they handled the issue was very amateurish. I say this as a warning to others. Simply saying "no mintpal is fine" is irresponsible. You dont know, you where not there. Its best just to take it as it is, and keep an eye out is all.

The cryptorush thing was not the last shut down. I was referring to when BC was at a all time high, and suddenly their sever or backup drives got corrupted and people lost their BC. The timing was really convenient. People often tout crypto as the currency of tomorrow, and saying how secure it is. But the truth is, its not there yet. Nor will it ever be if people refuse to hold these exchanges to a high standard of doing business. With the way things have gone, and the millions of clone coins, i see this thing dying as a fad IMHO. It needs radical change as it stands.

Apologies for my grammar been a long day.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You seem to be on the wrong kernel. For myr-groestl i think its -k myriadcoin-groestl. Im not at my pc but im sure skein is similar. You have to use seperate kernels for each and it will say target too low if its not right.


MYR-Groestl is working fine ( almost ) , just getting abnormally high Rejected % ( 10% ).

I have issues with the Wallet , cannot sync , stuck on 3 weeks behind , No Block Source available, which is the biggest issue for me!

The other issue is with MYR-Skein , where i have 100% Rejected, i just start the miner and input manually the pool URL , pool worker and password. Nothing else... Will try doing a batch file , but doubt that will help.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> mintpal just added URO all by themselves i.e bypassed voting scam https://www.mintpal.com/market/URO/BTC order depth looks nuts
> 
> not sure what to make of it but i bought 4 coins @ 0.0065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost 17%. gained 500%
Click to expand...

fixed









(have not sold yet so maybe not)


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (have not sold yet so maybe not)


if you're up 500%, you're better off selling right now and just not looking back. It may go higher...but it's just not worth looking at. Sell at 500%, even when every indicator seems to be pointing up. (CRYPT - recent example)


----------



## dealio

just 0.03 BTC invested so far. i can take the loss if it craps out. every time i sell a coin that's peaking it goes higher









going to hodl half and sell half.. maybe [no one takes this as advice, because it's terrible]


----------



## barkinos98

guys i need to move this nobl out
can we do a little pump or something


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thats the funny thing 2fa was enabled allegedly. Mintpal support is a joke. I told them "I dont expect a refund but want you to be aware of this issue and maybe investigate a bit to prevent future cases" He basically told me it was my fault must have got my email. He said nothing on their end they can do (wont even look at the IP) and said he had my email, so he instantly deleted any withdrawal notifications, and such. I told him thats impossible as I would have at least got the notification on my phone. Even if the hacker deleted the email moments later. He proceeded to lay blame on me and tell me to leave them alone?!?!? He did not have my email and 2fa was enabled. I believe it was either a mintpal work thinking my account was inactive or a really good hacker.
> 
> Also what happened before was the crypto rush HDD crashing losing peoples BC mine was one of them. Impossible for me to prevent either.
> 
> Mintpal seems very fishy the way they handled this IMO.


Post in the scams section of https://bitcointalk.org/ Make sure to put Mintpal in the title and you'll get a quick response me thinks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys i need to move this nobl out
> can we do a little pump or something


You should hold until POS. How much are we talking?

Anyone do any research on this? https://bter.com/trade/crsale_btc I'm intrigued.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Anyone do any research on this? https://bter.com/trade/crsale_btc I'm intrigued.


That's interesting. Just put out a coin and directly tie it to BTC value.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (have not sold yet so maybe not)


Sell! it's about to drop...

That's some spartan HODL skills there lad, good.









Don't end up like this:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's interesting. Just put out a coin and directly tie it to BTC value.


lol


----------



## barkinos98

I got 625k waiting for me; i thought POS was already completed lol
when does it finish/happen?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I got 625k waiting for me; i thought POS was already completed lol
> when does it finish/happen?


What coin?


----------



## ~kRon1k~

any ideas on what coin I should direct my hash from 2 7970s and 7870? was mining TRUST at 11.5Mh/s







Im having bad luck with crypto lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I got 625k waiting for me; i thought POS was already completed lol
> when does it finish/happen?


Not announced yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's interesting. Just put out a coin and directly tie it to BTC value.


Not really.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=654463.0

Already 204 btc sold in less than 1 day, up from 120btc when i posted earlier. really exploding! Wish I had some liquidity right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> any ideas on what coin I should direct my hash from 2 7970s and 7870? was mining TRUST at 11.5Mh/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im having bad luck with crypto lol


Nicehash or Tradmybit coupled with a rental site.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Not announced yet.
> Not really.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=654463.0
> 
> Already 204 btc sold in less than 1 day, up from 120btc when i posted earlier. really exploding! Wish I had some liquidity right now.
> *Nicehash or Tradmybit coupled with a rental site.*


Thanks for suggesting this. Nicehash seems like a good one. I impulse bought a couple of cheap SHA 256 miners the other day, would you recommend the same site for this as well?


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Nicehash or Tradmybit coupled with a rental site.


thanks! nicehash looks like a good idea.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I got 625k waiting for me; i thought POS was already completed lol
> when does it finish/happen?
> 
> 
> 
> What coin?
Click to expand...

NOBL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I got 625k waiting for me; i thought POS was already completed lol
> when does it finish/happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Not announced yet.
Click to expand...

:/


----------



## Kenerd

Hey for you guys that mine at nice hash do you set a price for your rig with the -p flag or just mine at the default setup?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Writing this so this thread appear in my activity feed.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Hey for you guys that mine at nice hash do you set a price for your rig with the -p flag or just mine at the default setup?


Just went with the regular. Does anyone know how their payouts work? It says 4x per day, but I'm at just under 24 hours without anything. Probably just haven't hit the threshold yet though.

Tried to play the market a little today, Logged into my cryptsy account with like $15 in BTC. Now I'm stuck with LTC. w00t.


----------



## Traderdude

Here is the new Gridcoin explainer video, this one is much better that the first one.


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you guys aren't using cryptrader yet, do it asap...works like a charm and I can use these charts and have stop loss orders for all exchanges (except mintpal for now)

https://cryptrader.com/charts/bittrex/xxx/btc
http://www.tradingview.com/x/IGdizDqa



Check out that chart, and read the coin's thread...I own 300k in my wallet staking


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, where is the block chain file stored on the computer for MyriadCoin ? I searched , but didn't found it.
I will try by deleting it to see if my issue will be resolved.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys, where is the block chain file stored on the computer for MyriadCoin ? I searched , but didn't found it.
> I will try by deleting it to see if my issue will be resolved.


There should be a folder named MyriadCoin in C:\Users\youruser\AppData\Roaming


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> There should be a folder named MyriadCoin in C:\Users\youruser\AppData\Roaming


%appdata% works too...


----------



## chronicfx

Litecoin rebound?


----------



## mihco

MINTPAL was hacked.
"We lost a considerable amount of VeriCoin in the attack"


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Hello guys!

Now to my problem, i mine cryptocoins with 2*Xfx r9280x gpu´s. And bought yesterday a budget amd gpu the 6450 1gb hehe. Now my problem was that i wanted to be able to do things while using both the r280´s but my computer couldnt handle it so i bought the 6450 to have as main gpu for ordinary use, browsing web, listen music and play dota 2. So now i have all 3 gpu´s installed and working. But my BIG problem is when i installed the 6450 and fired up the miner .bat file the miners hash at half there usually speed, the 2 r280´s that is? So im clueless what to do, to get them not halfing the hash rate? Here is my .bat file:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1 cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.vericoin.info:7777 -u user -p password -I 16

That .bat file worked yesterday when i just had the 2 r280´s but after installed the 6450 (wich i dont mine with) the hashrate went to half speed? Pls help and if u want donation for helping me solve this pls post your bitcoin adress or vertcoin adress.

Thanks in advance


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> Now to my problem, i mine cryptocoins with 2*Xfx r9280x gpu´s. And bought yesterday a budget amd gpu the 6450 1gb hehe. Now my problem was that i wanted to be able to do things while using both the r280´s but my computer couldnt handle it so i bought the 6450 to have as main gpu for ordinary use, browsing web, listen music and play dota 2. So now i have all 3 gpu´s installed and working. But my BIG problem is when i installed the 6450 and fired up the miner .bat file the miners hash at half there usually speed, the 2 r280´s that is? So im clueless what to do, to get them not halfing the hash rate? Here is my .bat file:
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1 cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool.vericoin.info:7777 -u user -p password -I 16
> 
> That .bat file worked yesterday when i just had the 2 r280´s but after installed the 6450 (wich i dont mine with) the hashrate went to half speed? Pls help and if u want donation for helping me solve this pls post your bitcoin adress or vertcoin adress.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Have you tried using the -d to assign only your r9 280x's to mine?

Looks like in your .bat file you have all 3 mining.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Have you tried using the -d to assign only your r9 280x's to mine?
> 
> Looks like in your .bat file you have all 3 mining.


-

This you need to use the -d flag to tell the miner what cards to turn on try d-0,1 or just run seperate instances of the miner. This is also good if you have different cards like 7970 and 7950 in the same machine because you can set different thread-concurrency.

Other news I had VRC on MintPal see how this goes...Sounds good although I can see why people are upset about rewinding the blockchain who knows it might pay off


----------



## invincible20xx

anybody still mining ? r u guys making any profits on mining this is the lowest profitable mining crypto has ever been ....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not really...btc price is high, and you have to mine smart to make real good money.
It got too popular to be as easy as before, that's the thing.

I transitioned from miner to altcoin trader, and now mining is a function of trading in my style. Way more profitable than dumping coin X.
If you want to dump coins, monero is quite profitable and stable.


----------



## mav2000

Hey Ivan, which pool do you use and also any good site which gives instructions to set up monero? Is it worthwhile for 280x?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not really...btc price is high, and you have to mine smart to make real good money.
> It got too popular to be as easy as before, that's the thing.
> 
> I transitioned from miner to altcoin trader, and now mining is a function of trading in my style. Way more profitable than dumping coin X.
> If you want to dump coins, monero is quite profitable and stable.


Still on the Monero train hip hip.
Thanks for all the solid advice Ivan!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey Ivan, which pool do you use and also any good site which gives instructions to set up monero? Is it worthwhile for 280x?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Still on the Monero train hip hip.
> Thanks for all the solid advice Ivan!


If you're more of a miner and don't have time to baby sit everything, Monero's the way to go.
Mine and hold 25% of your coins at least, it might get big in a couple of months (next litecoin?)

I use moneropool or monero.crypto-pool.fr (failover) with Claymore's amd miner, and ccminer on the 750 tis.


----------



## mav2000

Thanks man...just started mining that about 2 hours ago, but shows no stats yet...is that normal?

This is on moneropool


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> How many Monero coins should I be getting in a day with 5 750tis?
> hash rate is 1200 and I think I got 1.3 coins yesterday


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Thanks man...just started mining that about 2 hours ago, but shows no stats yet...is that normal?
> 
> This is on moneropool


its not check address and port


----------



## mav2000

Yup, it was the wrong pool. Should have been .org and not . Com.

Having said that, my hash rate sucks on the 280x. Am at 290h/sec. Can this be due to using an older ddr2 system?


----------



## dealio

heads up guys... newegg is giving a 10% discount (up to $100) for bitcoin purchases









http://promotions.newegg.com/nepro/14-3631/index.html?cm_mmc=BAC-Digg-Bitcoin-Promotion-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&nm_mc


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> There should be a folder named MyriadCoin in C:\Users\youruser\AppData\Roaming


Thanks, had to delete everything and reset the MyriadCoin GUI Network options to actually start connecting and downloading the block chain. Seems like the Blocks and the UPnP network connection setting got bugged.


----------



## invincible20xx

what hashing algo does monero use ?!

also too bad vtc turned out to be such a flop ... will keep 1k of it though ...


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> what hashing algo does monero use ?!
> 
> also too bad vtc turned out to be such a flop ... will keep 1k of it though ...


Monero on 750tis use Cryptonight, but I couldnt tell you about anything other than that.. I think Ivan mentioned what he was doing with AMD cards on the last page. Try reading back a bit.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Monero on 750tis use Cryptonight, but I couldnt tell you about anything other than that.. I think Ivan mentioned what he was doing with AMD cards on the last page. Try reading back a bit.


ok thanks

to ivan, are you still keeping any VTC ? u think we will se 20k satoshi ?!

also i've been reluctant to trade my trading envelop is around 85 ltc don't want to risk anymore than that should i try to trade again or what do you think ? more profits in trading right ...


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> what hashing algo does monero use ?!
> 
> also too bad vtc turned out to be such a flop ... will keep 1k of it though ...


For Nvidia go here: http://cudamining.cc/url/home I use the nvminer
For AMD go here (5% dev fee): https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=638915.0


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> ok thanks
> 
> to ivan, are you still keeping any VTC ? u think we will se 20k satoshi ?!
> 
> also i've been reluctant to trade my trading envelop is around 85 ltc don't want to risk anymore than that should i try to trade again or what do you think ? more profits in trading right ...


I dumped vtc on the latest pumps ages ago. Mostly at a loss, compared to 0.003 era.

It has nothing going for it, I now trade and mine new coins or coins I feel can be pumped and on some rigs mine monero and dump 75% of it.
The rest I hold till I have enough for trading with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> For Nvidia go here: http://cudamining.cc/url/home I use the nvminer
> For AMD go here (5% dev fee): https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=638915.0


Thanks, saving me time.

Up to date mining profitability figures:

R9 290

GTX 750 Ti


----------



## Hueristic

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=654463.0;topicseen

IPO sold out 750 BTC in 3 days.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I dumped vtc on the latest pumps ages ago. Mostly at a loss, compared to 0.003 era.
> 
> It has nothing going for it, I now trade and mine new coins or coins I feel can be pumped and on some rigs mine monero and dump 75% of it.
> The rest I hold till I have enough for trading with.
> Thanks, saving me time.
> 
> Up to date mining profitability figures:
> 
> R9 290
> 
> GTX 750 Ti


i discovered something called nicehash today some multipool that let's u mine the most profitable coin regardless of the hashing algo it has an all in one miner to go with the pool but requires lots of trial and error to config i think that's how i will be doing it from now on, and i will stop mining vtc or mining alts and dumping for vtc, yea 4 months mining vtc and what i;m left with is about .50 btc that was BAD !!


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you guys aren't using cryptrader yet, do it asap...works like a charm and I can use these charts and have stop loss orders for all exchanges (except mintpal for now)
> 
> https://cryptrader.com/charts/bittrex/xxx/btc
> http://www.tradingview.com/x/IGdizDqa
> 
> 
> 
> Check out that chart, and read the coin's thread...I own 300k in my wallet staking


To affirm this, anyone not using this website is doing it wrong.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> To affirm this, anyone not using this website is doing it wrong.


what does this site exactly do ?! bit confused ....


----------



## ivanlabrie

trading platform. similar to those forex or stocks trading platform sites you often see charge memberships to get info and charts from.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> trading platform. similar to those forex or stocks trading platform sites you often see charge memberships to get info and charts from.


is it like btc-e but it looks more professional


----------



## ivanlabrie

it's a multi exchange platform, web based and coded entirely in js.
really useful for traders


----------



## dealio

my body is not ready for the next rally


----------



## MerkageTurk

Ladies and gentlemen

Could someone give me a tutorial on how to mine Monero coin with nVidia 780ti please


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hey, thanks for stopping by









Let us know when you add any others...looking forward for a primecoin profitability calc (see open source miner by madmax)


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen
> 
> Could someone give me a tutorial on how to mine Monero coin with nVidia 780ti please


1. Use this link for the wallet: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=683365.0 By far the easiest to use.

2. See last page and my post 20,565 for links to miner's depending on your card.

3. I use Dwarf Pool: http://dwarfpool.com/xmr

That should get you going.

When selling at an exchange make sure you use your address AND tax id or you will probably lose coins sending them to the exchange.


----------



## dealio

http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/uscorp1/campaigns/bitcoin-marketing


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/uscorp1/campaigns/bitcoin-marketing


Nice, Newegg and now Dell, pretty big sellers to be adopting it. When we see Amazon get in the mix, Bitcoin is here to stay (and likely explode).









I have a feeling it is going to be a long time before ANY altcoin can stick no matter how good or future proof or amazing it is. Bitcoin still really needs a lot wider acceptance before any alt coin can have a presence in the mainstream.


----------



## cam51037

Have any of you guys looked into Zeusminer ASICs? Just checking out their site and it seems that they have very reasonably priced ASICs, that look quite efficient too. Anybody planning on buying one?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Have any of you guys looked into Zuesminer ASICs? Just checking out their site and it seems that they have very reasonably priced ASICs, that look quite efficient too. Anybody planning on buying one?


I am not familiar with Zeus but they have a 1.3-1.4 Mh/s (Blizzard) for $95 or you can get this special: http://oneminer.com/. I have 5 on the way to play around with.

I like the One Miner - One Deal A Day.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I am not familiar with Zeus but they have a 1.3-1.4 Mh/s (Blizzard) for $95 or you can get this special: http://oneminer.com/. I have 5 on the way to play around with.
> 
> I like the One Miner - One Deal A Day.


With ZeusMiner you can get 5MH/s for ~$230, when you purchase Blizzard X6 you get a Blizzard for free.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> With ZeusMiner you can get 5MH/s for ~$230, when you purchase Blizzard X6 you get a Blizzard for free.


I don't see that one but make sure you read what everything comes with.

Most look like a pre-order and a majority don't come with cables or power supply.

Just make sure you know what you are getting if you order them.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Have any of you guys looked into Zeusminer ASICs? Just checking out their site and it seems that they have very reasonably priced ASICs, that look quite efficient too. Anybody planning on buying one?


Hmm man that actually looks good if i can get it shipped to me in a few days i just might. Even though people here hate ASICs $100 for that much sounds too good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Have any of you guys looked into Zuesminer ASICs? Just checking out their site and it seems that they have very reasonably priced ASICs, that look quite efficient too. Anybody planning on buying one?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with Zeus but they have a 1.3-1.4 Mh/s (Blizzard) for $95 or you can get this special: http://oneminer.com/. I have 5 on the way to play around with.
> 
> I like the One Miner - One Deal A Day.
Click to expand...

Yeah man just checked them out and $50 for one of those is amazing I'm getting 2


----------



## barkinos98

Update: gawminers.com has it for $60 but it ships the same day, might just get that instead.
the shipping for both costs $10 on oneminer, and i'd much rather spend another $10 and get it the next day


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Hmm man that actually looks good if i can get it shipped to me in a few days i just might. Even though people here hate ASICs $100 for that much sounds too good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man just checked them out and $50 for one of those is amazing I'm getting 2


ZeusMiners has already shipped two batches of ASICs and this is their third. They're saying that they've just begun shipping review copies of their third batch. I (personally) would trust them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Update: gawminers.com has it for $60 but it ships the same day, might just get that instead.
> the shipping for both costs $10 on oneminer, and i'd much rather spend another $10 and get it the next day


Does their delivery service deliver it on Sundays? I know most don't, just something to keep in mind if that's the sole reason you'd spend the $10 extra.


----------



## barkinos98

Man the zeus miners' site looks better and less sketchier but it is double the price...
And no one is replying to my messages on gaw miners too so hmm :/

I want to get the fury's because they are cheaper than what i rent from my friend ($60 per month for 4 7950) for the same hashing rate with less heat and electric consumed.
And since i'm here for another week only i dont want to do pre-ordering as shipping to turkey is painfully long and expensive because our customs force you to pay tax if the thing in uestion is over 75 euros. (also i dont have $230 to spare for a pre order lol)


----------



## antonio8

I am in the U. S.. I ordered 5 from oneminer.com and received my tracking number already. My expected delivery is 7/22.


----------



## Markolc

Cryptsy just implemented a "Trigger" system. It's essentially a stop-loss function. Very cool! Makes it a bit easier to sleep at night if you're holding ALTs


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, at last...they are getting more volume too. After the mintpal debacle.

I'd rather use bittrex, but well.


----------



## ku4eto

What the crap.... there doesn't see ma single ALT coin that is worth mining, even at the night electricity price.... Not to mention on daily price there is nothing for profit.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Monero?


----------



## PCSarge

excuse me while i make oodles of money on the RDD i mined and bought at 0.00000004









and everyone says i was dumb for mining it. ha.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Monero?


What is the current daily BTC/MH rate?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Monero?


It seems like it uses Scrypt, but i do not see it in Whattomine.
Can you give me more information about the Hash rate that i would be able to achieve with 6950 at 900/1400 ?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> It seems like it uses Scrypt, but i do not see it in Whattomine.
> Can you give me more information about the Hash rate that i would be able to achieve with 6950 at 900/1400 ?


It actually uses the cryptonight algo. Much lower power consumption compared to scrypt.
I don't know about a 6950 but i get 420 H/s on each of my 280X cards.


----------



## ku4eto

Then i presume i will be getting something along the lines of 300 , but i need a table comparing the costs and profits of mining monero.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Bitshares-x client's out!!!

I have a few, from my pre-snapshot pts.

I also have a few pts as well, and they already gained 23%!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Bitshares-x client's out!!!
> 
> I have a few, from my pre-snapshot pts.
> 
> I also have a few pts as well, and they already gained 23%!


About freakin time.

You got a link.

Downloaded and installed but no coins from snapshot.


----------



## Caldeio

finally!


----------



## ivanlabrie

import the wallet file and off you go!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> import the wallet file and off you go!


I might be a little slow.

My import buttons are greyed out, can't click them, my account isn't registered.

I tried to register account and it says no funds in account to register account.

Did you buy one share first to get your account going?


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> excuse me while i make oodles of money on the RDD i mined and bought at 0.00000004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everyone says i was dumb for mining it. ha.


I bought in at 9 because and sold at 20 thinking it wouldn't go higher...then I bought at 25 just because I like it and it's still making money. Looking at the craptsy buy/sell charts though, I think it's going to top out in the 40s....which is perfectly fine with me.

Now I'm butthurt about not selling sync when it hit 1.5 the other night. I got in at .79, should have sold and bought back in now that it's in the 1-1.3 range. Whaaaaaatever.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> excuse me while i make oodles of money on the RDD i mined and bought at 0.00000004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everyone says i was dumb for mining it. ha.


Props to you.







I was taking a hard look at it when it was 5-6 sats, but decided to pass. Meager liquidity, and thought the Mintpal script bot voting scandal would really hold the price back, but ended up not having a huge impact.


----------



## dmfree88

Hey guys just wanted to pop in to spread some info. If URO developer plans follow through (so far so good) then URO is hands down one of the smartest mining and nvestment endeavors at the moment for long term (backed by urea expected to match price). Also there is a growing community of developers/entrepreneurs n more gathering over at JudgeCoin. I have personally joined in the fun







feel free to PM me if you would like to help in anyway we are always looking for sharp minds.

More strong heads on trusted shoulders is always good







.

Also if ur looking for good short trades theres ARCoin, DRKC (darkcash) and reddcoin all look good short term at the very least (depending when you read this post a cryptoyear could have passed). Reddcoin likely longterm good. No guarantees (dont yell at me when a dev scams everyone and the prices crash or you forget to sell i did say short term







i just call what i see







) but they all look like easy money at the moment









Side thought do you have a twitter Ivan? Just curious


----------



## Hueristic

http://poolpicker.eu/vs?algo=scrypt


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to pop in to spread some info. If URO developer plans follow through (so far so good) then URO is hands down one of the smartest mining and nvestment endeavors at the moment for long term (backed by urea expected to match price). Also there is a growing community of developers/entrepreneurs n more gathering over at JudgeCoin. I have personally joined in the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to PM me if you would like to help in anyway we are always looking for sharp minds.
> 
> More strong heads on trusted shoulders is always good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also if ur looking for good short trades theres ARCoin, DRKC (darkcash) and reddcoin all look good short term at the very least (depending when you read this post a cryptoyear could have passed). Reddcoin likely longterm good. No guarantees (dont yell at me when a dev scams everyone and the prices crash or you forget to sell i did say short term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just call what i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but they all look like easy money at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side thought do you have a twitter Ivan? Just curious


I do, but I'm more of an undercover guy.








I mostly do technical analysis and some fundamentals to pick good trades.

Feel free to stop by cryptrader.com, I can't believe I used to trade without that.


----------



## mav2000

Looks like even monero is not worth mining at the current diff. Any other ideas guys. I top out at 366khs for monero on a 280x so if someone can help on that it would be great as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I get more than 400 per 280x... look for the latest 14.6 miner. get catalyst 14.6 rc2. it's also faster for x11 and the others except for scrypt but who cares?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I get more than 400 per 280x... look for the latest 14.6 miner. get catalyst 14.6 rc2. it's also faster for x11 and the others except for scrypt but who cares?


Yeah, 14.6 was a nice boost for me on X11. On my 290's I went from 3.4Mhash/s to 4.9MHash/s and on my 270X's I went from 1.8 to 2.8 (my 270X's were low @ 1800 for some reason)

So overall I went from about 54MHash/s to 85MHash/s - (~60% increase overall)


----------



## dmfree88

well i hope noone listened to me about darkcash that took a giant dookie right after i said something (scammer dev go figure xD). I would love to hear everyones honest opinions on URO tho? Do you think its legit? If it is theres certainly thousands to be made off of the arbitrage at the moment. Seems crazy but I dont know theres so much FUD I cant see through it all.

Will be on cryptrader checking it out its pretty nice







.


----------



## dealio

URO is an epic troller coaster, im not sure what to believe. hodling a tiny bag because hodl is what i do best


----------



## Hueristic

XCR will release shortly on BTER. Your welcome.









And for those of you that have been watching NOBLE as I recommended earlier for long term, the DEV has offered to purchase any holders coins for above market value (which is above when I recommended it) because the POS will take a few more weeks and he feels that it has not happened fast enough.

You cannot find a better DEV than ROFO of NOBLE, period.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> well i hope noone listened to me about darkcash that took a giant dookie right after i said something (scammer dev go figure xD). I would love to hear everyones honest opinions on URO tho? Do you think its legit? If it is theres certainly thousands to be made off of the arbitrage at the moment. Seems crazy but I dont know theres so much FUD I cant see through it all.
> 
> Will be on cryptrader checking it out its pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah, URO.
Is it legit? I wouldn't bet much on it.
Is it the best for arbitrage right now? Absolutely.


----------



## The EX1

I'd like to hear more opinions on the decline of BTC/LTC prices over the past couple of weeks. I wonder if newegg and Dell selling off BTC has anything to do with it.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I'd like to hear more opinions on the decline of BTC/LTC prices over the past couple of weeks. I wonder if newegg and Dell selling off BTC has anything to do with it.


It's the end of the month; crypto usually slides around that time. It's also the middle of summer in the northern hemisphere, and things are s l o w.


----------



## Hueristic

https://www.altcoincalendar.info/coins/723-XCR

This is for those that know how to trade. Just don't buy and expect it to explode (although it may).


----------



## btupsx

Is Polo not loading/throwing 404's for anyone else?


----------



## antonio8

Finally figured out how to convert my PTS/BTS to BTSX.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Finally figured out how to convert my PTS/BTS to BTSX.


Wanna share?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Wanna share?


This is how I did it. Not saying it is correct.

First make sure to install the BTSX wallet on the same computer as your PTS/BTS

Install and setup up wallet.

On the left side go to MY Accounts then click on your account to the right, kind of in the middle. From here you should some tabs towards the bottom. Recent transactions, Transfer, Advance, etc.

Click on the Advanced tab then import wallet. I left my wallet type as Bitcoin/PTS. Then click on the Select File and I went to my PTS/BTS appdata folder and clicked on my wallet.dat file.

That was it. It did some calculations and credited me with BTSX.

I then registered my account and signed up as a "Delegate". I still don't know much about any of that I was just trying to get my wallet filled from the snap shot.

There might be a better way but this is how I finally figured it out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dmfree88

URO still looking good. No 100% proof it will happen yet but they are looking more and more legit (and highest risk/reward). I recommend at least watching it otherwise u might miss out if it does prove to be legitimate.

JudgeCoin still my favorite sleeper. Currently volatile but I know personally the devs are working hard to get everything in order. Multipool coming soon. Try to get in low and support JudgeCoin as a real long term currency!









Lastly id recommend watching SDC as shadowsend will be released next week and so far its doing very well.

No guarantees dont come yelling at me if something turns out to be a scam or you go broke







. Let me know you opinions always like to hear what others have to say









Edit: oh yeah stellar is being freely distributed i recommend signing up its gaining popularity quickly. feel free to send to mastermine if you need someone for the bonus and to get some back


----------



## Cerberus

worth it for my system to mine btc? im such a noob i dont even know where to begin...

everything is stock.

power is $.14 KWH


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> worth it for my system to mine btc? im such a noob i dont even know where to begin...
> 
> everything is stock.
> 
> power is $.14 KWH


you cant mine btc with a gpu anymore, try altcoins like xmr or other gpu friendly ones


----------



## Cerberus

how do i do that? lol and is it cost effective?


----------



## dmfree88

If you have never mined before id probably recommend trying awesomeminer on trademybit. Will mine whats most profitable. Otherwise you gotta pick the right coin at the right time or pick a solid long term investment.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> worth it for my system to mine btc? im such a noob i dont even know where to begin...
> 
> everything is stock.
> 
> power is $.14 KWH


This electricity price is even higher than mine.
Unless you got a night tariff at half the price, there won't be much Alt coins that you can mine for profit.


----------



## dmfree88

Thats true right now its not big profit. Mining has been dying. Need more people to have faith. But if you assume prices will go up and save your btc for the future you never know what could happen


----------



## dmfree88

Anyone able to translate a coin ann page and willing to establish a foundation in there community for JudgeCoin please contact me! We have established a solid development base with a hard working team. Soon there will be a multipool and we are working extremely hard on merchant tools.

Many of you may know me already from NutCoin... we had a hell of a ride trying to hold up a coin with a POOR developer. I seeked out others sick of the same issues and we came across JudgeCrypto who has helped organize and manage a phenomenal launch and coin. Since we have updated the wallets with numerous fixes, launched a nextgen reddit still under construction yesterday, launched a full service website and are still hard at work! Watch for us in the upcoming issue of CryptoBizMag!

We are looking for anyone who wants to join our movement towards a better crypto future! After the multipool and tipbots are complete our lead developers focus will be new innovations. Help us pave the coin of the future! Feel free to PM me with any questions


----------



## ivanlabrie

Here's my twitter url, keep an eye on it: https://twitter.com/ivan_labrie

I've been busy with a few projects and a lot of work, but I'll try to stop by more often and help people here.
Check out cryptrader.com's trading platform and chat too, it's always full of pretty decent folks (compared to other trollboxes at least xD)

I'm considering shorting btc vs usd soon, since it broke down below the 300 period moving average in a 4h chart:

https://www.tradingview.com/v/eYnIThpb/

I expect to see 540 soon, then a rebound off that floor and up into the 600+ area again.
Scenario B is we break that 540 harmonic support line and go all the way down to 460 or even 360 usd again.

Also keep an eye open for min:


They hosted an SC2 tournament today with some big names like HuK and others...was pretty cool


----------



## The EX1

So you think another rebound is due after we hit that support line?

Also, for those who don't know. DOGE forked and will share proof of work with Litecoin. Thoughts?

Source


----------



## ivanlabrie

It was their only hope, will benefit both coins I think.

About minerals, yeah, and it did (see current price). I think it'll hit 2000 sats in the short term.


----------



## antonio8

Am I out of luck?

I just updated my Doge Coin wallet and was letting it sync since I haven't touched it in months and I see that my coins had been withdrawn.

Status: 29911 confirmations
Date: 6/14/2014 02:26
To: DARfYQCGuwCAoNWZfBwk4oJFzQEreYe4jc
Debit: -291,830.89999732 DOGE
Transaction fee: -14.00 DOGE
Net amount: -291,844.89999732 DOGE
Transaction ID: e0a6ea39c4a9cecb381965a8ea49b5dce476d888b06163ed709abca22d9f7b36-000

Happened on June 14th. That is about how much I have been messing with Doge Coin. I never open it or pay much attention since I haven't mined it in months.


----------



## chronicfx

Wow... I will cry if I ever reinstall my bitcoin and litecoin wallet and find then empty... The wallets are encrypted and on usb sticks hidden in my house until the day comes to cash out... They better be safe.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm using armory now, gonna try a multisig wallet with a few buddies.


----------



## antonio8

Just a heads up if you wanted some inexpensive scrypt miners.
http://oneminer.com

Basically they are giving them away. I already have 5 but at that price couldn't pass up the chance for more. And the first 5 came with everything, machine, power supply and cables.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Just a heads up if you wanted some inexpensive scrypt miners.
> http://oneminer.com
> 
> Basically they are giving them away. I already have 5 but at that price couldn't pass up the chance for more. And the first 5 came with everything, machine, power supply and cables.


More proof scrypt is just dead.

https://minereu.com/product/zeus-hurricanex6-18-20mhs450w-scrypt-asic-miner/


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> More proof scrypt is just dead.


Looks very very grim... Not gonna dump tho, gonna watch my litecoin fade into the night sky. Going down with the ship... No but seriously I could still trade all my litecoins in for a bitcoin. But I would need to reinstall my wallets. Should I do that or is this just some asic transitional growing pains?


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Just a heads up if you wanted some inexpensive scrypt miners.
> http://oneminer.com
> 
> Basically they are giving them away. I already have 5 but at that price couldn't pass up the chance for more. And the first 5 came with everything, machine, power supply and cables.


Anyone think these are worth it over the next year or so if you have free power?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Looks very very grim... Not gonna dump tho, gonna watch my litecoin fade into the night sky. Going down with the ship... No but seriously I could still trade all my litecoins in for a bitcoin. But I would need to reinstall my wallets. Should I do that or is this just some asic transitional growing pains?


I don't know. watching my bags shrink as well.









As I see it all scrypt coins have lost what they had going for them. The only thing they had is they were hard to mine but now that is gone and they are to stupid to change. The Merge Doge/LTC may shore up the price for awhile or it may do the exact opposite.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> Anyone think these are worth it over the next year or so if you have free power?


If I had free power I would get some Zues's and volt mod them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Looks very very grim... Not gonna dump tho, gonna watch my litecoin fade into the night sky. Going down with the ship... No but seriously I could still trade all my litecoins in for a bitcoin. But I would need to reinstall my wallets. Should I do that or is this just some asic transitional growing pains?


You should learn about trading, otherwise just dump now and get 1 btc. Maybe hold onto it, or dump it into usd if you want.
Not gonna get miracululously rich overnight just holding alts.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You should learn about trading, otherwise just dump now and get 1 btc. Maybe hold onto it, or dump it into usd if you want.
> Not gonna get miracululously rich overnight just holding alts.


What's a Good buy in price for XMR atm?

Also is the drop from profit takers or is it technical? I read something about blockchain problems but I have not read much on this coin.

I trade my mining profits most days and have a large enough bag of Nobl and am having second thoughts of it's bounce back as the POS is taking far too long.

I want in on an Anon coin and I think cloak is smoke and mirrors and DRK is not going to work correctly for the foreseeable future.

Feel free to correct me if my assessments are off base here.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> If I had free power I would get some Zues's and volt mod them.


Speaking of ZeusMiner ASICs, OCN should have a review of the ZeusMiner Thunder X6 up in the next couple of weeks or so, so keep your eyes peeled for it!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Speaking of ZeusMiner ASICs, OCN should have a review of the ZeusMiner Thunder X6 up in the next couple of weeks or so, so keep your eyes peeled for it!


Thunder is 2 hurricanes right? whats that make 4 boards?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Thunder is 2 hurricanes right? whats that make 4 boards?


I haven't looked into it much but ZeusMiner has sent me one for reviewing here at OCN. The review should include all that information, as I'll get my first impressions and begin reviewing it tomorrow.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I haven't looked into it much but ZeusMiner has sent me one for reviewing here at OCN. The review should include all that information, as I'll get my first impressions and begin reviewing it tomorrow.


Sweet, You should do a club giveaway when your done reviewing it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> What's a Good buy in price for XMR atm?
> 
> Also is the drop from profit takers or is it technical? I read something about blockchain problems but I have not read much on this coin.
> 
> I trade my mining profits most days and have a large enough bag of Nobl and am having second thoughts of it's bounce back as the POS is taking far too long.
> 
> I want in on an Anon coin and I think cloak is smoke and mirrors and DRK is not going to work correctly for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Feel free to correct me if my assessments are off base here.


XMR, I'm just mining and holding. There are other more attractive markets to trade normally.
It's a good stable coin.
Aim for lower support levels if you buy, stuff like 0.0025.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Sweet, You should do a club giveaway when your done reviewing it.


xD That would rock


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> XMR, I'm just mining and holding. There are other more attractive markets to trade normally.
> It's a good stable coin.
> Aim for lower support levels if you buy, stuff like 0.0025.
> xD That would rock


w00ps bought some @ 0.0035.

So I can't figure out how many I can mine a day with 4 270's? My electric on that rig is $3.37 a day.


----------



## The Pook

walking into this thread is like signing into OCN for the first time trying to learn to OC

bunch of jibberish and numbers









my buy-on-coinbase-and-wait-'til-it-grows approach is about as in-depth as I get


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> w00ps bought some @ 0.0035.
> 
> So I can't figure out how many I can mine a day with 4 270's? My electric on that rig is $3.37 a day.


with current difficulty ,lets say you get 350-400 hash/s for each 270 x4:1500-1600hash/s:1 -1.20 xmr daily.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> with current difficulty ,lets say you get 350-400 hash/s for each 270 x4:1500-1600hash/s:1 -1.20 xmr daily.


Thx. Nothing profitable for me anymore.







.18 is high electric.


----------



## cam51037

For those interested yesterday talking about the ZeusMiner Thunder X6, I began reviewing it today and it appears that it has 2 boards inside, each consisting of 96 chips for a grand total of 192 chips. Currently hashing away at ~21.3 MH/s. Review will have MUCH more information than just this, watch for it in around a week or so, possibly even less.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool, keep us posted


----------



## antonio8

I know, I know. Scrypt mining is dead but there are still people doing it and buying asics for it.

Just wanted to let you all know again for about another 16 hours or so the Gaw, The Fury is on sale again for $34.99 http://oneminer.com/

And no I don't work for Gaw or oneminer. I just have an issue when ZuesMiner is selling the Blizzard (exact same device) for $95. Just trying to save some people money. Why buy 1 when you can get 3 for about the same price.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

watching my RZR going up....


----------



## The EX1

GAW actually gave me a free Fury on Friday for the business I have conducted with them. It was a complete surprise and a very good customer appreciation play







I was looking at the Zeus units but they use the exact same chips as the GAW units that costs less.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd love to get one of those...I'm not mining much lately, but it would be cool to have some sort of miner, at home again. :/

If you guys aren't using cryptrader.com for trading you're missing out...I improved my game considerably with that site. Stop buy and stop loss orders are really awesome to get you in the trend and out of danger, even when AFK.


----------



## invincible20xx

what are you guys mining these days ?


----------



## JMattes

XRM still and holding


----------



## The_Rocker

I never got into mining the crypto currencies so probably missed the boat but is it feasible to make a worth while profit anymore?

Say if i were to mine something with 6 Xeon X5560's I have in servers lying around. Would I make anything worthwhile daily?

Tom


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> I never got into mining the crypto currencies so probably missed the boat but is it feasible to make a worth while profit anymore?
> 
> Say if i were to mine something with 6 Xeon X5560's I have in servers lying around. Would I make anything worthwhile daily?
> 
> Tom


not sure but i think Monero (XMR) is still profitable specially on CPUs


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> I never got into mining the crypto currencies so probably missed the boat but is it feasible to make a worth while profit anymore?
> 
> Say if i were to mine something with 6 Xeon X5560's I have in servers lying around. Would I make anything worthwhile daily?
> 
> Tom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> not sure but i think Monero (XMR) is still profitable specially on CPUs


Yeah, either that, boolberry or XCN on cpu.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, either that, boolberry or XCN on cpu.


Is there a calculation to give a rough number to see how profitable this would be if running 6 X5560's 24/7?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Is there a calculation to give a rough number to see how profitable this would be if running 6 X5560's 24/7?


No, try and see for yourself








Would make us all a favor.


----------



## JMattes

Ivan what are you mining these days?
Still XMR?


----------



## barkinos98

btc at low $500's makes me a sad panda


----------



## DizZz

What's the cause for the drop in price for BTC?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What's the cause for the drop in price for BTC?


I've heard some people saying that whales are manipulating the price. Other than that I don't know what would be causing it.


----------



## JMattes

No one ever know.. it just goes down and people panic.


----------



## dealio

bitfinex flash crashed + opportunists + arbitrage dropped price further.


----------



## The Pook

bought 3 BC @ 495 ... kinda feeling iffy


----------



## barkinos98

wat
what with BC is it coming back?


----------



## ivanlabrie

BTC, not BC.


----------



## btupsx

Quite the eventful day so far.

1. Bter "hacked" for 50 million NXT.

2. NXT pondering rollback.

3. DRK & DOGE tanking hard.

4. BTC trying to stay above $500.


----------



## Sin100

Most alt coins are really dying. I mined and invested in a few a while back and it used to be worth over $1500, now here is the estimation of the exact same coins:



Bah!


----------



## barkinos98

I highly think that this thing will not make a comeback for a reason, so I'm looking to buy stuff with my BTC, and sell our miners (me and a bro bought a farm together) and just get out of this market.
Even BTC itself dropped about $80-90 in a few days...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I highly think that this thing will not make a comeback for a reason, so I'm looking to buy stuff with my BTC, and sell our miners (me and a bro bought a farm together) and just get out of this market.
> Even BTC itself dropped about $80-90 in a few days...


Was $450 a month ago and $650 a week ago. What's your point?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I highly think that this thing will not make a comeback for a reason, so I'm looking to buy stuff with my BTC, and sell our miners (me and a bro bought a farm together) and just get out of this market.
> Even BTC itself dropped about $80-90 in a few days...
> 
> 
> 
> Was $450 a month ago and $650 a week ago. What's your point?
Click to expand...

Wait it was that low?
well whatever i was used to seeing $560-590 hence the drop...


----------



## Kiros

I was used to the high 600's to 700's when I started playing with mining.

It'll go back up once fall/winter rolls around when people want to warm their homes again.

If you're looking for something to mine Protoshares is going back up but that's because of the next snapshot coming on the 21st.


----------



## barkinos98

Thanks man, but im not going to mine anymore, i feel bad for using more electricity and indirectly producing more CO2.
It just doesn't make sense at this point, im trying to buy stuff with my last BTC and then i'll sell, probably never to return unless something hardcore changes.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Thanks man, but im not going to mine anymore, i feel bad for using more electricity and indirectly producing more CO2.
> It just doesn't make sense at this point, im trying to buy stuff with my last BTC and then i'll sell, probably never to return unless something hardcore changes.


For me I now have the opportunity to do some 1440P gaming.

Also with AMDs latest drivers I'm finally getting impressive stable results and I'm finally willing to admit the 290x boards are not terrible garbage.

Its now that I'm glad I went with R9 290X boards and I'm not sitting on a mountain of 270's and 750 TIs

are you REALLY out this time? I wish I had 1 XMR for every time you made that claim


----------



## JMattes

Geez... the market isnt doing so hot lately.. btc sub $500, most alt coins tanking..

Miners are closing up shop..

Got 25 XMR coins but there worth less than $35 now..

Start selling 750ti's? or hold true..


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah its like mid 2012-early 2013 all over again with this near $400 prices
:/


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah its like mid 2012-early 2013 all over again with this near $400 prices
> :/


You really need to look at the price chart for BTC before you start throwing statements like that out there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Most alt coins are really dying. I mined and invested in a few a while back and it used to be worth over $1500, now here is the estimation of the exact same coins:
> 
> 
> 
> Bah!


You held on to random alt coins expecting to hit the jackpot...that's where you failed sadly :/
Lotteries aren't really profitable, are they not?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Thanks man, but im not going to mine anymore, i feel bad for using more electricity and indirectly producing more CO2.
> It just doesn't make sense at this point, im trying to buy stuff with my last BTC and then i'll sell, probably never to return unless something hardcore changes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Geez... the market isnt doing so hot lately.. btc sub $500, most alt coins tanking..
> 
> Miners are closing up shop..
> 
> Got 25 XMR coins but there worth less than $35 now..
> 
> Start selling 750ti's? or hold true..


I'm holding xmr, it's going up me thinks, we stopped seeing lower lows and we saw huge vol spikes on the buy side lately.
I can see it hitting 0.004+ again.
As for the mining, it's not so hot but selling the gear right now isn't that smart.
Don't sell on panic, when masses panic, it means smart money is buying, in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> You really need to look at the price chart for BTC before you start throwing statements like that out there.


+1, futurology isn't a thing...at least without solid technical analysis skills. Even then, I'd only go as far as predicting stuff a day ahead. xD


----------



## barkinos98

I bought a hashlet yesterday night and it seems fairly nice and easy to use, wonder how it'll end


----------



## naws45

I also bought a couple of hashlet's yesterday seems interesting predicted roi is about 2 months, but with alt coin prices dropping so much will likely be longer. I'm happier with my PBmining at the moment.


----------



## barkinos98

How much did you buy?
Honestly if it takes 2 months to make $16 i'd call it dead...
im not expecting gains like im a guy working out on steroids (lol) but that little just doesnt make too much financial sense.

Also, do you guys think bitcoin will be used as currency 100%?
I personally think it should never be used as a currency and should be just made as a tradable asset like gold or stocks...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Thanks man, but *im not going to mine anymore,* i feel bad for using more electricity and indirectly producing more CO2.
> It just doesn't make sense at this point, im trying to buy stuff with my last BTC and then i'll sell, probably never to return unless something hardcore changes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> *I bought a hashlet yesterday* night and it seems fairly nice and easy to use, wonder how it'll end


u wot m8?


----------



## barkinos98

that statement was before i found out something called "cloud mining" lol
2/3 7950's make the same hash as a $16 service, and on my end as long as it works i dont need it to be around me...


----------



## naws45

I think 2 months to regain your investment is fine that leaves you the rest of the time to make profit. i think any investment that can make you 100% profit in less than a year is good. well compared to the maybe 2 % i would get from a bank. I only bought 2 just to try it out.


----------



## cam51037

I have a review hashlet currently with ZenCloud. It's working fairly well for me so far so hopefully I'll have the review of it up sometime in the near future.


----------



## The Pook

$530!









Was getting worried when it dunked under $470...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Institutional money playing their cards...you'll see 560 soon. Might stay there for a while or rebound, we'll see.


----------



## cam51037

So are many of you still mining? There hasn't been much activity in here for awhile. I purchased a few S1's in the past few days for very reasonable prices, hopefully I'll be breaking even on them within a couple of months.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So are many of you still mining? There hasn't been much activity in here for awhile. I purchased a few S1's in the past few days for very reasonable prices, hopefully I'll be breaking even on them within a couple of months.


I've still got all of my mining stuff. Just waiting for things to get better and I may set it all up again.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I've still got all of my mining stuff. Just waiting for things to get better and I may set it all up again.


So you still waiting for better days? I haven't been on this thread in ages, but for now at least, my mining days are over. I sold most of my 750 Ti's and saving one or two for mini gaming builds. The good thing is I have been able to test the limits of these cards through mining, so I already know how hot they get in suboptimal airflow conditions.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So you still waiting for better days? I haven't been on this thread in ages, but for now at least, my mining days are over. I sold most of my 750 Ti's and saving one or two for mini gaming builds. The good thing is I have been able to test the limits of these cards through mining, so I already know how hot they get in suboptimal airflow conditions.


I'm planning on keeping my 750 Ti's for the next month or so. If things haven't turned around then I'll sell them, as I don't even have a PSU for them right now. Things would have to look really attractive for me to turn them on again.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So are many of you still mining? There hasn't been much activity in here for awhile. I purchased a few S1's in the past few days for very reasonable prices, hopefully I'll be breaking even on them within a couple of months.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So are many of you still mining? There hasn't been much activity in here for awhile. I purchased a few S1's in the past few days for very reasonable prices, hopefully I'll be breaking even on them within a couple of months.


I recently got the S1 also. Did pretty good with Bitcoin Dark. I don't get why people say that Asia and scrypt is dead. People are still coming out with new coins for each. Just keep an eye out for new releases and stock up as much as you can.

I just hated the initial setup for the S1.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm planning on keeping my 750 Ti's for the next month or so. If things haven't turned around then I'll sell them, as I don't even have a PSU for them right now. Things would have to look really attractive for me to turn them on again.


I was mining protoshare but I'm not sure how well 750TI does on that.

My 760s are not real fast.

The difficulty is high again now


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> I was mining protoshare but I'm not sure how well 750TI does on that.
> 
> My 760s are not real fast.
> 
> The difficulty is high again now


750 Ti's should mine it better. They seem to best the best NVIDIA miners along with the 780 Ti for hashrate efficiency. Might as well give it a shot, especially when the difficulty drops again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I just hated the initial setup for the S1.


I agree - the setup for the S1 was a pain to setup a static IP but after that it's been working great. I'm getting less than 0.01% hardware errors, I'm very impressed.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I agree - the setup for the S1 was a pain to setup a static IP but after that it's been working great. I'm getting less than 0.01% hardware errors, I'm very impressed.


By the way, what are you mining with them?

Also something to think about https://bitmaintech.com/productDetail.htm?pid=0002014081313175081722f1GeUO063F For the same amount of power you can double the speeds. They take BTC as payment.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> By the way, what are you mining with them?
> 
> Also something to think about https://bitmaintech.com/productDetail.htm?pid=0002014081313175081722f1GeUO063F For the same amount of power you can double the speeds. They take BTC as payment.


I'm mining straight Bitcoin right now. I'll look into renting it at Mining Rig Rentals or similar today to make a little extra though.

Thanks for the link, I had seen that before and it definitely looks nice. I'll have to watch it because I'm sure in a couple months the S1's will need upgrading to stay profitable. I'm interested in how the upgrade kit works though, they don't mention much about it but I suspect I would need to send my miners to them, they'd upgrade them and then send them back to me again. Looks like they're basically upgrading it to an S3.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm mining straight Bitcoin right now. I'll look into renting it at Mining Rig Rentals or similar today to make a little extra though.
> 
> Thanks for the link, I had seen that before and it definitely looks nice. I'll have to watch it because I'm sure in a couple months the S1's will need upgrading to stay profitable. I'm interested in how the upgrade kit works though, they don't mention much about it but I suspect I would need to send my miners to them, they'd upgrade them and then send them back to me again. Looks like they're basically upgrading it to an S3.


On the upgrades, you are basically buying the green boards. They send them to you and you do the change out yourself.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> On the upgrades, you are basically buying the green boards. They send them to you and you do the change out yourself.


Ah ok, yeah that would make more sense then. It would be a lot of downtime to ship the whole units back and forth between yourself and Bitmain I figured, this makes more sense. Plus then, I suppose you'd still have the boards from the original S1 so you could probably figure out how to rig it up to keep mining somehow.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I have a review hashlet currently with ZenCloud. It's working fairly well for me so far so hopefully I'll have the review of it up sometime in the near future.


I keep looking for your review, I'm anxious to see what you think of the Hashlet. I personally now own about 17.5Mh/Hashlet and I'm quite satisfied to this point, except for the price hikes. Originally they were running at about 50-60 day ROI, then they raised the prices from $14.99 to $19.99, then 24 hrs. later, they raised the price to $24.99 which I'm guessing is going to throw the ROI out to 90-110 days provided payouts remain at current averages. The hosting service is $0.08/Mh/day. Today GAWMiners has blocked sales for 24 hrs. to allow them to catch up and to prepare for some sort of launch Hashlet related tomorrow (8/29/14). As of now I'm quite satisfied, they're basically set and forget and provided everything remains the same, I may buy a 50Mh about three weeks from now. The down side is you are limited to a choice of 6 pools to mine from, but as of now, the ZenPool payouts are great. It would however be nice in some respects to be able to point them at new coin launches which you could do if they were straight scrypt at this point. GAW is hinting that they are going to be able to mine multi algos with these things in the very near future, and maybe that is what they're launching tomorrow, but they haven't let the cat out of the bag yet. GAW is being very secretive about everything and there is a lot of speculation about everything, but a lot of information and speculation can be gotten on the GAW forum pages: https://hashtalk.org/latest, and I've also found one interesting speculation about how things are being done found at: http://asic.usertalk.info/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=1

8
ASIC Mining Hardware / GAW Hashlet - a theory
« on: August 19, 2014, 10:49:52 PM »
I have a theory... Its just a theory...

That a 1MH GAW Hashlet is actually backed by ~1.5MH of physical equipment, or something there about.

Implications:

0) Hashlets are truly virtual - like a VM Guest running on any number of VM Hosts - Technology likely perfected during the ZenPortal beta.
1) Payout is based on ~1.5MH of hashing, not 1MH, but reported at 1MH of earnings - at least on ZenPool, which is why it produces "50% higher payouts" than other pools
2) Hashlets, being virtual, can be tweaked. Need a higher daily payout to make the news? Tweak it to 1.6Mh per Hashlet
3) There isn't anything special about the "ZenPool", no "magic", its just whatever pool is paying the best, with more than advertised hashrates against it
4) Selecting other pools just reduces your payout, your choice, while GAW continues to use your allocated hardware to mine the most profitable pool - or at least that would be possible
5) Its marketing genius: Just advertise your the top paying pool and people will flock to you, without doing any math. 50% more must be better right?
6) Uptime is just a self-insurance policy: sock some BTC away. Servers go down, pull the payouts from the insurance fund. Its really a "payout guarantee" vs. an "uptime guarantee". Of course, its in their best interest to keep equipment up and running to reduce their drain against the policy fund.
7) Pricing is based around a VaultBreaker physical model, just released early and running on something like previously unused A2s. Although possibly not making money until the VaultBreakers appear, they have cut losses by utilizing those unused cycles.
8) "Always Profitable" is true, although eventually the value of a MH vs. the maintenance cost may approach each other, as long the the lines don't cross, its technically "profitable".
9) "Always Profitable" part 2 - GAW can replace any old high Watt/MH devices with newer technology on the fly, reducing their actual maintenance cost. If the pool is growing, new user entry fees will even pay for it, allowing GAW to reduce the overall maintenance rate, if competition demands it, and increase profits if it doesn't.
10) Any extra hardware is used by GAW for mining, and allocated to users (with the benefit of their monthly maintenance fee), when required (new users, down machine, etc.). Waste not, want not.

This would explain:

A) Why entry $/MH is about 1.5X the $/MH of a VaultBreaker - and that is retail, not GAWs cost.
B) Why maintenance is like 6X the power/cooling/space charge require to house a VaultBreaker like box - profit, manpower, and plenty of room to reduce the maintenance charge in the future, as MHs become worth less, as promised

Cassey - remember: its just a theory, but we should work it out....[/COLOR]

Of course, all of this is just speculation, but it makes for interesting reading.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Roulette Run* 

I keep looking for your review, I'm anxious to see what you think of the Hashlet. I personally now own about 17.5Mh/Hashlet and I'm quite satisfied to this point, except for the price hikes. Originally they were running at about 50-60 day ROI, then they raised the prices from $14.99 to $19.99, then 24 hrs. later, they raised the price to $24.99 which I'm guessing is going to throw the ROI out to 90-110 days provided payouts remain at current averages. The hosting service is $0.08/Mh/day. Today GAWMiners has blocked sales for 24 hrs. to allow them to catch up and to prepare for some sort of launch Hashlet related tomorrow (8/29/14). As of now I'm quite satisfied, they're basically set and forget and provided everything remains the same, I may buy a 50Mh about three weeks from now. The down side is you are limited to a choice of 6 pools to mine from, but as of now, the ZenPool payouts are great. It would however be nice in some respects to be able to point them at new coin launches which you could do if they were straight scrypt at this point. GAW is hinting that they are going to be able to mine multi algos with these things in the very near future, and maybe that is what they're launching tomorrow, but they haven't let the cat out of the bag yet. GAW is being very secretive about everything and there is a lot of speculation about everything, but a lot of information and speculation can be gotten on the GAW forum pages: https://hashtalk.org/latest, and I've also found one interesting speculation about how things are being done found at: http://asic.usertalk.info/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=1

-snip-

I'm looking forward to having the review posted. Currently it's behind in the queue for posting quite a few more reviews (RockMiner R-Box, ZeusMiner Thunder X6, GAWMiners Falcon) but hopefully it'll be up in a few weeks. I currently have a review posted of it on a personal blog of mine, but I can't share the link to that here. If you're interested in reading it, you'll be able to find it by Googling "GAWMiners Hashlet". I'm thinking you'll be able to find the blog I run.









But I'm still liking the Hashlet, I'm enjoying the improvements they made to it a couple days ago by adding the "Rates" page. Very useful for calculating profitability quickly, and comparing pool profitability. Something I'd like to see would be steady payments, similar to a real pool, instead of just a single, large payment every 24 hours.


----------



## Hueristic

http://da-data.blogspot.se/2014/08/minting-money-with-monero-and-cpu.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd like to try yacoin mining again...it's normally profitable on cpus or low end gpus. Anyone tried lately?


----------



## Roulette Run

If anybody is feeling helpful for a few days, DigiByteCoin has put out a request for help. I'm not a dev and I can't tell you all the details of the cause and effects of everything, but they're having difficulty stabilization issues. As I understand it the difficulty is rolling up and down in waves and being exacerbated by multi-pools, the dev believes the cure is an increased hash rate for a short period and are trying to get 10Gh mining power on the coin through Sunday and into Monday. DigiByte has totally rewritten their code and multi-algo kicks in at block 145k. DigiByte has been a great long term player and is asking for some miner support for a few days, any hash you could put on it would be greatly appreciated by the DigiByte devs and community.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd like to try yacoin mining again...it's normally profitable on cpus or low end gpus. Anyone tried lately?


I did sometime back, looks like CPU's and GPU's come down to performing quite the same since the n-factor change.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, please BE AWARE OF the following scam :
bitx10.com

I do not know if someone actually posted such a link here, but if someone was advertising it should be banned ASAP. I am working for a hosting company and just received an abuse report regarding this website :

Message: Fraudulent Site being hosted: bitx10.com Please note that the owner of the above mentioned site runs a fraudulent scheme and have thus far funneled thousands of dollars through the website. He offers people ten times their money back within a day. If one however go into detail and analyse the deposits received against the payments being made its very clear that no money is ever returned to any investor. All this information is readily available on the Bitcoin blockchain for anybody who is willing to do a bit of leg work. The payouts being listed on the site is all a scam and most probably money that is just bounced form one account to another to create the impression of \'payouts\' As they say, suckers are born every minute and this is clear by the number of deposits this person is raking in. For today alone there is more than ten already. If at all possible can this site be shut down before more innocent people lose their money to this scammer. Regards ****

I blocked the account, but it was total scam. Be aware of the possible things you encounter.

I will also copy/paste a part of the Whois information :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Domain Name: BITX10.COM
Registrar: NAMESILO, LLC
Whois Server: whois.namesilo.com
Referral URL: http://www.namesilo.com
Name Server: DNS1.FREEHOSTIA.COM
Name Server: DNS2.FREEHOSTIA.COM
Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Status: clientRenewProhibited
Status: clientTransferProhibited
Status: clientUpdateProhibited
Updated Date: 17-aug-2014
Creation Date: 16-aug-2014
Expiration Date: 16-aug-2015
Domain Name: bitx10.com
Created On: 2014-08-16
Expiration Date: 2015-08-16

Name Server: DNS1.FREEHOSTIA.COM
Name Server: DNS2.FREEHOSTIA.COM

Registrant Name: Thomas Ben
Registrant Street1: United States
Registrant City: New York
Registrant State/Province: NY
Registrant Postal Code: 94203
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1 347-517-8427
Registrant Email: [email protected]

Admin Name: Thomas Ben
Admin Street1: United States
Admin City: New York
Admin State/Province: NY
Admin Postal Code: 94203
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1 347-517-8427
Admin Email: [email protected]

Billing Name: Thomas Ben
Billing Street1: United States
Billing City: New York
Billing State/Province: NY
Billing Postal Code: 94203
Billing Country: US
Billing Phone: +1 347-517-8427
Billing Email: [email protected]

Tech Name: Thomas Ben
Tech Street1: United States

Tech City: New York
Tech State/Province: NY
Tech Postal Code: 94203
Tech Country: US
Tech Phone: +1 347-517-8427
Tech Email: [email protected]

The above mentioned information is all fake, the provided details for the account were actually from Netherlands.



The domain will no longer be hosted on any of our platforms ( including Freehostia ).
The account was blocked right away, and i have advised the one who reported it to also forward this report to the registrar, to have the domain Superlocked ( serverHold ).

I will attach screenshots of what the website looks like. I will take this to the Bitcoin forums too , may as well actually report it to the Registrar.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, typical scam site. People should avoid those like the plague, common sense (sadly, some people seem to lack that)


----------



## ku4eto

If our clients just knew how to use google, there would be only 2-3 people in the office, instead of 20. Thats how common sense is common.


----------



## ku4eto

Sorry for double post, but this guy is sure quick about changing the hosts. The scam website is now once again operational at the same domain . this time is hosted by :

ns3.qhoster.net. [TTL=172800]
ns2.qhoster.net. [TTL=172800]
ns4.qhoster.net. [TTL=172800]
ns1.qhoster.net. [TTL=172800]

www.bitx10.com -> bitx10.com -> [ 192.169.82.254 ]

Took this to a registrar level report. I hope this time the domain gets SuperLocked ( serverHold ). I also filed an abuse report at the new host as well. If the registrar doesn't superlock the domain, i am taking this to ICANN.

Aaaan edit :

Hello,
The customer has been suspended immediately.
QHoster are quite fast considering that is actually evening already in Europe.

Aaand Edit #2 :

Thanks. The domain has been suspended and will no longer resolve.

That was the response from the Registrar, it seems they have superlocked the domain, i wasn't able to Dig NS , although Whois still shows the old hosting ( the company where i work ) Name servers. In up to 24 hours the DNS cache should clear up and will not even resolve to the Suspended page from QHoster.

Edit #3 : the email [email protected] is also linked in the Whois information for another domain : makebtc.us , which seems to be as well hosted in QHoster , where is as well currently suspended. I will maybe as well file a second Registrar level report for another superlock. But i am too tired, probably tomorrow.


----------



## bbond007

anyone see this?

maybe this is some good news for declining bitcoin value...

http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/09/09/1550251/paypal-jumps-into-bitcoin-with-both-feet

cheers!


----------



## ivanlabrie

When news are too good, suspect something...smart money makes these guys publish news strategically to make newb traders buy into hype.
Same as the altcoin market, but on a larger scale.
It happens with gold, currencies, stocks, you name it.

I noticed gold was about to drop a while ago, lately after gold plummeted and reached a floor before rebounding back to the previous highs, a lot of news popped out, about how cool it was to sell the old gold jewelry to get some quick dollars.
Coincidence, much?

I'd reccomend you follow this guy's forecasts: https://www.tradingview.com/v/7GFx1ALk/


----------



## Hueristic

Scored on Node.









XMR pump artificial? Looks risky lately.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can play the bottoms with some rsi and common sense.
I'm selling mine on market tops, good to mine, same as pts, but I'm busy with x-children right now. (mining wise)


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Any news on a decent new coin to mine on Intel/nVidia rig?

Got out of it back in March, want to start it back up again.


----------



## PCSarge

it seems the price of bitcoin is falling. this is not good


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> it seems the price of bitcoin is falling. this is not good




Tell me about it...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it...


yup... just when i was making enough to think about quitting my job. and the price drops like a rock. lets hope it goes up as fast as its dropping


----------



## MR KROGOTH

My only comfort is that I use university free power.


----------



## ccRicers

New performance stats out for the GTX 980 in various algorithms

Also, these compute results sound promising. Could mean that it can hold its own against the 290X in OpenCL.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> New performance stats out for the GTX 980 in various algorithms
> 
> Also, these compute results sound promising. Could mean that it can hold its own against the 290X in OpenCL.


Interesting, looking forward to getting one of these pups


----------



## Hueristic

So what do you guys think is the price point to grab up BTC?

This is going to be a great investment opportunity.

When will the weak hands get shaken out?

What are your Febinachi graphs saying? W0w I think I spelt that right first time!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Interesting, looking forward to getting one of these pups


Yeah, now that Maxwell is in the big leagues, it is putting the pressure on AMD's high end cards, especially since the prices of these cards are lower than most people expected.

They do not exactly run circles around the 7xx series, but the performance per watt is the real deal here. Check 980/970 owners threads, people have been able to OC these 40% easily on air.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah, now that Maxwell is in the big leagues, it is putting the pressure on AMD's high end cards, especially since the prices of these cards are lower than most people expected.
> 
> They do not exactly run circles around the 7xx series, but the performance per watt is the real deal here. Check 980/970 owners threads, people have been able to OC these 40% easily on air.


amazing its built on the same 28nm process by TSMC as the r9 290x and has similar transistor count and uses so much less energy while offering up better performance. I suspect GTX 960 (when it hits) is really going to be preferable to r9 285x.

Must be kind of discouraging being AMD/ATI about now.

The GTX 970 would probably be great for my 1st gen Alienware X51 which is limited by power.


----------



## Hueristic

Anyone following the XMR drama?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Anyone following the XMR drama?


Ah pooh there is drama?

Ive been mining that for like a month now and been holding..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Ah pooh there is drama?
> 
> Ive been mining that for like a month now and been holding..


This is about the third thread

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=789978.0

And here is the countdown from 72 hours.

http://itsalmo.st/#timetokillxmr

The price has dropped dramatically.

I'm going to buy right before the "Attack".


----------



## JMattes

Normal price when trading good has been 40 and its 34 now.. I dont see that as an OMG..
Do you think its going to plummet?

Not really following it.. BTC as a whole is tanking and most people are either just chilling in the shadows or have moved on..
My mining rig is still going at the cost of zero in electricity but I am even wondering if I should just sell parts and by a 70" tv with it..


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> This is about the third thread
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=789978.0
> 
> And here is the countdown from 72 hours.
> 
> http://itsalmo.st/#timetokillxmr
> 
> The price has dropped dramatically.
> 
> I'm going to buy right before the "Attack".


Seems the price is already going up?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Seems the price is already going up?


yup, Deposits and withdrawels frozen for 24 hours at polo (not sure about other exchanges).

New (supposed) coundow.

http://itsalmo.st/#bcxmoneroattack

Hard to buy as Bot keeps jacking price.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

I bought, then decided to sell back to BTC as price on BTC just jumped up to 469.99$ on BTER.


----------



## JMattes

Syncing my XMR coins now and getting daemon connection errors...

got it going now..

So whats the latest scoop on XMR?


----------



## DizZz

Has anyone tried mining or folding on a 980 yet?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Syncing my XMR coins now and getting daemon connection errors...
> 
> got it going now..
> 
> So whats the latest scoop on XMR?


http://bullbearanalytics.com/2014/09/23/whats-going-monero/


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, how does it seem Diamond(DMD) , Aiden(ADN) , DGB-Skein(DGB) for long term mining ? Currently the most profitable for me seems to be Diamond , with 2000%+ profitability. Im gonna start mining it today or tomorrow. Then insta dump+exchange. Maybe my time has come to make short cash ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> So what do you guys think is the price point to grab up BTC?
> 
> This is going to be a great investment opportunity.
> 
> When will the weak hands get shaken out?
> 
> What are your Febinachi graphs saying? W0w I think I spelt that right first time!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys, how does it seem Diamond(DMD) , Aiden(ADN) , DGB-Skein(DGB) for long term mining ? Currently the most profitable for me seems to be Diamond , with 2000%+ profitability. Im gonna start mining it today or tomorrow. Then insta dump+exchange. Maybe my time has come to make short cash ?


Been busy, but I'll say this once:

"DON'T LISTEN TO NEWS!!! THEY ARE LIES, OR USED TO MANIPULATE PRICE.
This includes coindesk articles, news about China this or that...there are big Wall Street (and others) players in BTC and altcoins now (chinese mainly) and they play the same games they do on the stock and forex markets. When people panic, you buy, when they buy you sell. With these basic guidelines you'll make money more often than not if you're patient enough.

Either that, or you go learn about Wyckoff's technical analysis methods









As for the GTX 970, I really wanna try it, couldn't get a chance yet. I miss being able to justify buying gpus with mining


----------



## ku4eto

Ivan , from what i meant, i just want to mine small amounts and instantly dumping them, i do not have the economical resources to buy alt coins and stock on them till their prices soar. Also, that is one hell of a sync , 12h+ ...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ivan , from what i meant, i just want to mine small amounts and instantly dumping them, i do not have the economical resources to buy alt coins and stock on them till their prices soar. Also, that is one hell of a sync , 12h+ ...


Sorry, managed to not reply to your quote...my bad.

For mining, it's not the best time but better times might come. It's a bit of a gamble right now, I'd sell mining gear and buy some btc when it hits below 400usd. Something like 330 will be the bottom.


----------



## incog

Ouch, I knew mining wasn't hot right now but if you're telling people to sell their mining equipment as well, ;p


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Ouch, I knew mining wasn't hot right now but if you're telling people to sell their mining equipment as well, ;p


Well, it's not worth the endless ROI wait...it might turn into something great after BTC goes 1k+ again, but it's not guaranteed. So, up to you.


----------



## JMattes

Ivan whats your thoughts on XMR


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Ivan whats your thoughts on XMR


I have a few, I suggested buying when everyone was pannicking for a nice dead cat bounce effect. A bit late now.

Let me do some analysis and post it.

EDIT:

Monero technical analysis: https://cryptrader.com/c/lt7ufAIn

All is well, in fact, this looks like the start of a new major uptrend, since manipulators grabbed a HUGE chunk of the floating supply, coming from weak hands who panicked.
I see 50s to 70s being hit soon. Be patient and hold or buy now.


----------



## Hueristic

My doggies on the march!


----------



## ku4eto

Ok , finally managed to download the entire block chain... now how the hell do i mine Diamond coin  , tried with simply connecting with the sgminer , and all i am getting is Target above share - 100% R , lots of HW. Trying to setup a batch file via http://multipool.bit.diamonds/ doesnt do the job, it closes right away.
EDIT : I only managed to start a clean cgminer at Scrypt pool : - Europe: stratum+tcp://eu.wafflepool.com:3333 , however i have no idea if ~ 300MH/s on Scrypt is profitable on 6950 :/ Current clocks are 870/1375 , running at -I 6 , the difficulty is 1,09 K and Pool diff is 512 , altough i think i mined out only 1 chunk - 152
Also getting Stratum Connection to Pool0 interrupted , doesn't seem good.

Lol wat : Found Block for pool 0 ( 3 times in a row ) , Rejected xxxx 2,29K /512 BLOCK! GPU 0 ( low difficulty share of 0.00 ). Does that mean that i just missed a big one for some reason |?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ok , finally managed to download the entire block chain... now how the hell do i mine Diamond coin  , tried with simply connecting with the sgminer , and all i am getting is Target above share - 100% R , lots of HW. Trying to setup a batch file via http://multipool.bit.diamonds/ doesnt do the job, it closes right away.
> EDIT : I only managed to start a clean cgminer at Scrypt pool : - Europe: stratum+tcp://eu.wafflepool.com:3333 , however i have no idea if ~ 300MH/s on Scrypt is profitable on 6950 :/ Current clocks are 870/1375 , running at -I 6 , the difficulty is 1,09 K and Pool diff is 512 , altough i think i mined out only 1 chunk - 152
> Also getting Stratum Connection to Pool0 interrupted , doesn't seem good.
> 
> Lol wat : Found Block for pool 0 ( 3 times in a row ) , Rejected xxxx 2,29K /512 BLOCK! GPU 0 ( low difficulty share of 0.00 ). Does that mean that i just missed a big one for some reason |?


what are you trying to do?
mining is not really profitable right now BTW.
scrypt is a huge no no.
you should look for DMD settings at Bitcoin talk or just mine x- children which is x11 and donate a small percentage.


----------



## ku4eto

According to this :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



=440.0&factor[scrypt_power]=350.0&scrypt_nf=true&factor[scrypt_n_hr]=200.0&factor[scrypt_n_p]=350.0&cha13f=true&factor[cha13_hr]=8.0&factor[cha13_p]=350.0&factor[cha15_hr]=0.5&factor[cha15_p]=350.0&x11f=true&factor[x11_hr]=2000.0&factor[x11_p]=350.0&x13f=true&factor[x13_hr]=1700.0&factor[x13_p]=350.0&factor[cost]=0.063&commit=Calculate&sort=&volume=&keccakf=true&factor[keccak_hr]=150.0&factor[keccak_p]=350.0&grof=true&factor[gro_hr]=10.6&factor[gro_p]=350.0]http://www.whattomine.com/coins?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scryptf=true&factor[scrypt_hash_rate]=440.0&factor[scrypt_power]=350.0&scrypt_nf=true&factor[scrypt_n_hr]=200.0&factor[scrypt_n_p]=350.0&cha13f=true&factor[cha13_hr]=8.0&factor[cha13_p]=350.0&factor[cha15_hr]=0.5&factor[cha15_p]=350.0&x11f=true&factor[x11_hr]=2000.0&factor[x11_p]=350.0&x13f=true&factor[x13_hr]=1700.0&factor[x13_p]=350.0&factor[cost]=0.063&commit=Calculate&sort=&volume=&keccakf=true&factor[keccak_hr]=150.0&factor[keccak_p]=350.0&grof=true&factor[gro_hr]=10.6&factor[gro_p]=350.0


calculator, it is actually quite profitable to mine DMD on Groestl. But i need a bit of help on how to start actually mining it with Groestl...
Currently mining with the following .bat :
sgminer --kernel diamond --xintensity 300 --difficulty-multiplier 0.0039062500 -o stratum+tcp://dmdpool.digsys.bg:3333 , getting 7MH/s , where on Myr-Groestl i was getting 11 Mh/s , so i must be doing something wrong ? Although the website monitor is reporting around 7,5k-9k Kh/s


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> According to this :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> =440.0&factor[scrypt_power]=350.0&scrypt_nf=true&factor[scrypt_n_hr]=200.0&factor[scrypt_n_p]=350.0&cha13f=true&factor[cha13_hr]=8.0&factor[cha13_p]=350.0&factor[cha15_hr]=0.5&factor[cha15_p]=350.0&x11f=true&factor[x11_hr]=2000.0&factor[x11_p]=350.0&x13f=true&factor[x13_hr]=1700.0&factor[x13_p]=350.0&factor[cost]=0.063&commit=Calculate&sort=&volume=&keccakf=true&factor[keccak_hr]=150.0&factor[keccak_p]=350.0&grof=true&factor[gro_hr]=10.6&factor[gro_p]=350.0]http://www.whattomine.com/coins?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scryptf=true&factor[scrypt_hash_rate]=440.0&factor[scrypt_power]=350.0&scrypt_nf=true&factor[scrypt_n_hr]=200.0&factor[scrypt_n_p]=350.0&cha13f=true&factor[cha13_hr]=8.0&factor[cha13_p]=350.0&factor[cha15_hr]=0.5&factor[cha15_p]=350.0&x11f=true&factor[x11_hr]=2000.0&factor[x11_p]=350.0&x13f=true&factor[x13_hr]=1700.0&factor[x13_p]=350.0&factor[cost]=0.063&commit=Calculate&sort=&volume=&keccakf=true&factor[keccak_hr]=150.0&factor[keccak_p]=350.0&grof=true&factor[gro_hr]=10.6&factor[gro_p]=350.0
> 
> 
> calculator, it is actually quite profitable to mine DMD on Groestl. But i need a bit of help on how to start actually mining it with Groestl...
> Currently mining with the following .bat :
> sgminer --kernel diamond --xintensity 300 --difficulty-multiplier 0.0039062500 -o stratum+tcp://dmdpool.digsys.bg:3333 , getting 7MH/s , where on Myr-Groestl i was getting 11 Mh/s , so i must be doing something wrong ? Although the website monitor is reporting around 7,5k-9k Kh/s


hash rate won't be equal. it's not the same algorithm. hope that helps.


----------



## ku4eto

And the profitability plumetted right away when Proof of Work was re enabled. Actually wasted my time with this -_- , at least i know how i can sleep fine with this jet engine running in my room.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> And the profitability plumetted right away when Proof of Work was re enabled. Actually wasted my time with this -_- , at least i know how i can sleep fine with this jet engine running in my room.


you definitely don't want to do scrypt on GPUs...

that algorithm was PIA as far as heat and beating on your hardware LONG BEFORE the ASICs even hit the scene.


----------



## VivaLVida

Well at least the ASICs woke up the scene a lil bit


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Does anyone happen to have the original cudaPTSwin miner for Protoshares? Download links have been taken down and I need a copy.


----------



## DizZz

I would be extremely weary of any ASIC


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> That is very cool looking but I doubt there is ever a ROI especially with the price tanking ATM.


Uhh, I'm pretty sure is the Dark Blade case mod itself, the one that started back in 2004. Is this from the same owner? Is he doing ASICs now?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I would be extremely weary of *any* ASIC


This one doesn't scare me!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Can anyone point me in the direction of a PTS GPU CUDA miner that can be used by GTX2xx series cards?
cudaPTSwin seems to have disappeared.


----------



## ivanlabrie

guys don't advertise asics here please, not in this temple of fairly sold general purpose hardware. asic manufacturers deserve top rot in btcs worth 1usd. my two cents.

time has proven me right, when lots of people blinded by greed were promoting or defending the purchase of asics.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VivaLVida*
> 
> Yeah it is the same with re-mod function as miner. These guys bought the design,just not sure for how much. Still it is awesome design, both as the old pc and now as a miner.
> I wonder if i will be able to re-modify it back to pc after the mining time will be over in couple years...


That is kind of crazy. Hell, if it was my kind of style I'd buy it at that price just to own a nice piece of modding work LOL. I was suspecting that it was just a shady website being shady and stealing someone's photos without permission.


----------



## MrBlunt

Is anyone else mining BURST?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> Is anyone else mining BURST?


Ive been attempting to...

Not very straightforward im afraid.


----------



## JMattes

Still mining XMR here.. too lazy to change...


----------



## ivanlabrie

I wanted to, but my hdd's are too full for it xD


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Ive been attempting to...
> 
> Not very straightforward im afraid.


This is the same thing I found while trying to set it up, after fiddling around for a couple hours I gave up on it though.


----------



## MrBlunt

hey can we get a moderator to approve a message? my buddy is new on here and has a pretty good how to for BURST HDD mining.


----------



## MrBlunt

FOR HELP ON MINING BURST, AND A DECENT POOL burstforum.com and PM crowetic


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> hey can we get a moderator to approve a message? my buddy is new on here and has a pretty good how to for BURST HDD mining.


Can you have him PM me the guide and then I can make sure it looks all good before he publishes it please?


----------



## MrBlunt

Here guys.. Here is a complete guide on how to setup BURST mining **HDD** mining NO GPU

BURSTWindowsTutorial1-GettingStarted.docx 29k .docx file


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Don't think too many people will be too hot on downloading a random .docx file


----------



## MrBlunt

lol well that's their call.. how else should i do it? its a 7 page in depth guide.Dont dl if it you dont want it. i stand by my posts and uploads.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

You're on a forum, make a thread.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Don't think too many people will be too hot on downloading a random .docx file


 BURSTWindowsTutorial1-GettingStarted1.pdf 406k .pdf file


I used an online service (ZamZar) to convert it to PDF. I don't know if random PDF is any better









MrBlunt, good work. Thanks!

MrBlunt is probably more trustworthy than ZamZar, just not everyone has docx viewer


----------



## MrBlunt

ahh icic! well thank you! +rep


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> You're on a forum, make a thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> ahh icic! well thank you! +rep


Normal forum etiquette is making a thread and linking it.

We now have google drive and their doc viewer, but it's an unnecessary hurdle imho.


----------



## MrBlunt

srry guys.. a little bit of a noob.. but hey.. the information is there, and it's good and it's free =) enjoy! feel free to fix if you like.
















gotcha ivan. thx'


----------



## ivanlabrie

No prob, you're a noob until you learn some...at least you admit to it.

Take it easy, have a great week









Might be time to buy some btc with fiat soon guys...when people get stupidly afraid, you buy.

See here: https://www.tradingview.com/v/zi9gmSxF/


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Might be time to buy some btc with fiat soon guys...when people get stupidly afraid, you buy.
> 
> See here: https://www.tradingview.com/v/zi9gmSxF/


I almost did this morning when I saw it hit the 290's...I really should have bought some lol


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Why is BTC dropping like crazy?
Was 400+ last week, its around 300~ USD right now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Why is BTC dropping like crazy?
> Was 400+ last week, its around 300~ USD right now.


Panic?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Im debating whether to trade into altcoins or trade into BTC...


----------



## nismoskyline

Do the recent price drops on radeon 290s make it worth it to pick up a few and mine with them ?


----------



## JMattes

At $300 a btc.. geez... it will take forever to pay off hardware..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> Do the recent price drops on radeon 290s make it worth it to pick up a few and mine with them ?


No


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> No


didn't think so







was just making sure, been out of the loop for a while


----------



## Rage19420

So it looks like one person decide to panic dump his entire BTC holdings with a limit order @ $300 lol.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/10/bearwhale-is-freaking-out-the-bitcoin-markets.html


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2ifjr8/the_slaying_of_bearwhale_30k_btc_sell_order_being/


----------



## The Pook

I bought 2BTC @ $288 and panic sold when it bounced back up to $328

smallest and most stressful flip I've ever done. was waiting for it to dip under $200 when it started heading to $270


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Why is BTC dropping like crazy?
> Was 400+ last week, its around 300~ USD right now.


There is no reason why, we don't know...it's like any tradeable product, people manipulate the price, people have emotions and do stupid stuff too.
You can still profit from the fluctuations, at this point I'd reccomend a margin trading account at btc-e, with usd base, to avoid losing too much if it dumps. Your profit will be in usd, but be careful with the incoming upwards move. Don't say I didn't warn you guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Im debating whether to trade into altcoins or trade into BTC...


Don't buy alts, sell btc and stay in usd until we double bottom at 276-266 again, then buy btc and wait for it to reach 1600.
We will go up to 400-450 now, then back down to 266-280.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I bought 2BTC @ $288 and panic sold when it bounced back up to $328
> 
> smallest and most stressful flip I've ever done. was waiting for it to dip under $200 when it started heading to $270


It can be stressful, but you should have good reasons to enter into a trade.
I'd reccomend you buy Constance Brown's book: "Fibonacci analysis" and "Mastering the Elliot Wave Principle".
Read those in that order and everything will start making more sense to you.


----------



## dealio

behold bearwhale




Spoiler: HODL


----------



## MrBlunt

LOL


----------



## JMattes

Is it me or did XMR get taken off Mint?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Is it me or did XMR get taken off Mint?


Mint is going Gox IMO. If the only problem they were having was XMR... they'd be in great shape right now. So glad I pulled everything off of there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Mint is going Gox IMO. If the only problem they were having was XMR... they'd be in great shape right now. So glad I pulled everything off of there.


+1, moolah might be scammers in the end...

Guys check out CHILD at c-cex, it's doing ok but the donation amount is still small in value and quantity imho.

A shame no major exchange adds coins without a bribe, them scammers and scammer friends...


----------



## Nhb93

I know the position of just about everyone on here when it comes to ASIC's, but I've got a chance to get 2 AntMiner S1 with power supplies for $160. That's not a bad price when you consider the power supplies right?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I know the position of just about everyone on here when it comes to ASIC's, but I've got a chance to get 2 AntMiner S1 with power supplies for $160. That's not a bad price when you consider the power supplies right?


Every price is a bad price...you can't make money with asics, period.
Especially true now...did any of the guys with sha asics here male ROI? I seriously doubt it.
It's a gamble, and a very bad one at it.

If you want to get your money back, spend it on some technical analysis training and some $$$ to trade with. Heck, right now, I'm trading forex, not even btc. Not a good time for btc or alts.
Better to wait in cash to rebuy once appropriate.


----------



## JMattes

Hey Ivan, I still have some XMR.. Any future for them?
Should I sell what I got left? Or hold..

I think its around the 31 next of the woods.. not sure where it is traded tho so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Every price is a bad price...you can't make money with asics, period.
> Especially true now...did any of the guys with sha asics here male ROI? I seriously doubt it.
> It's a gamble, and a very bad one at it.
> 
> If you want to get your money back, spend it on some technical analysis training and some $$$ to trade with. Heck, right now, I'm trading forex, not even btc. Not a good time for btc or alts.
> Better to wait in cash to rebuy once appropriate.


Thats not really true tho. Just go ask "kskwerl" about how many VRC he gained with combo of his GPU farms and ASICS. His ROI was thru the roof.

Like it or not ASIC's have their place and are here to stay.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Thats not really true tho. Just go ask "kskwerl" about how many VRC he gained with combo of his GPU farms and ASICS. His ROI was thru the roof.
> 
> Like it or not ASIC's have their place and are here to stay.


I have to agree with Rage on this one. Now I am not recommending people go out and buy asic but speaking from my point of view. If it wasn't for asic's I would barely be surviving.

I am paying the electric barely with my gpu's. Making about $8 a day with thirteen 750ti's and one 970. Using a 280x and 270x to just mine whatever.

Now my scrypt asic's (only 12 Mh/s) and sha256 (only about 260 Gh/s) are what is making the icing on the cake. Here are just some examples BTCD- sold to early at $2 each, RIPO- sold a bunch at 2,000 sats and still have a bunch, SSD- sold a bunch and still have a bunch, LTCD- sold a bunch and still have a ton and still mining. Did well with ACoin, Big Bullion, Start Coin and actually quite a bit more.

Now for everyone of those I probably have 2 bags of coins that I am holding. I'm OK with that. I have ROI on all 8 of my Gaw the Fury, but average price was $35 each. I have also ROI on my 60 and 32 Gh sha256 asic. Only had my 160 Gh sha256 asic about month and a half so I have not ROI on that one yet. If I sold all my SSD and/or LTCD I would have completely ROI and then have a little profit. But I am going to see how DPC does for me.

Good thing for me going into fall and winter so the electric bill will drop significantly so that helps me more.

So I am basically using gpu's to pay for electric and asic's for profit. Problem with these gpu coins is you gotta sell them when they hit the exchange to make any money and hold about 30% and hope that amount will rise in the future. Too bad all these coins coming out is hurting the whole Crypto scene.


----------



## Faster_is_better

+1 for Mintpal being shifty these days. A few weeks back I decided to sell my last few DRK and pull out the BTC. So I initiated a transfer and never got the confirmation email. I didn't worry about it then. Decided to go try it again last week and they have upgraded their website, and now I have 0 balance of BTC.. So a ticket is out, waiting on a response. We'll see how they handle it, if it all.


----------



## Kiros

Good news for now is BTC is slowly recovering, it's almost about to hit 400 give another couple days I hope?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Thats not really true tho. Just go ask "kskwerl" about how many VRC he gained with combo of his GPU farms and ASICS. His ROI was thru the roof.
> 
> Like it or not ASIC's have their place and are here to stay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I have to agree with Rage on this one. Now I am not recommending people go out and buy asic but speaking from my point of view. If it wasn't for asic's I would barely be surviving.
> 
> I am paying the electric barely with my gpu's. Making about $8 a day with thirteen 750ti's and one 970. Using a 280x and 270x to just mine whatever.
> 
> Now my scrypt asic's (only 12 Mh/s) and sha256 (only about 260 Gh/s) are what is making the icing on the cake. Here are just some examples BTCD- sold to early at $2 each, RIPO- sold a bunch at 2,000 sats and still have a bunch, SSD- sold a bunch and still have a bunch, LTCD- sold a bunch and still have a ton and still mining. Did well with ACoin, Big Bullion, Start Coin and actually quite a bit more.
> 
> Now for everyone of those I probably have 2 bags of coins that I am holding. I'm OK with that. I have ROI on all 8 of my Gaw the Fury, but average price was $35 each. I have also ROI on my 60 and 32 Gh sha256 asic. Only had my 160 Gh sha256 asic about month and a half so I have not ROI on that one yet. If I sold all my SSD and/or LTCD I would have completely ROI and then have a little profit. But I am going to see how DPC does for me.
> 
> Good thing for me going into fall and winter so the electric bill will drop significantly so that helps me more.
> 
> So I am basically using gpu's to pay for electric and asic's for profit. Problem with these gpu coins is you gotta sell them when they hit the exchange to make any money and hold about 30% and hope that amount will rise in the future. Too bad all these coins coming out is hurting the whole Crypto scene.


Guys, when did you get into the crypto scene?

I'm not talking out my behind...you're quoting two pump and dump coins that were a gold mine, you can't count on that to calculate the ROI on an investment.
Please, don't mislead people into buying ASICs. Not on my watch, no sir.

ASIC manufacturers are part of the crypto scene problem, they are criminals (see BFL and their recent legal drama). Same as the whales misleading people into buying coins to later dump on them (bigger fool theory), these guys are greedy and disgusting.

They build devices and mine with them, then sell you the spares after they are no longer profitable.

They have a monopoly of mining gear, they are the only ones who can mine porfitably (true for all asic mined coins), and they outright lie or promote devices that will lead their customers into financial loss.

That's NOT something I vouch for, nor something I want promoted, nor something I'd even hint at in the slightlest in this thread, and most of all, not what the crypto scene should be about. That get-rich-quick at all costs mentaility is making everything go down the drain.
There's simply no way to reccomend an ASIC purchase, it's the same as promoting gambling in here.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, when did you get into the crypto scene?
> 
> I'm not talking out my behind...you're quoting two pump and dump coins that were a gold mine, you can't count on that to calculate the ROI on an investment.
> Please, don't mislead people into buying ASICs. Not on my watch, no sir.
> 
> ASIC manufacturers are part of the problem, they are criminals (see BFL and their recent legal drama).
> They build devices and mine with them, then sell you the spares after they are no longer profitable.
> They have a monopoly of mining gear, they are the only ones who can mine porfitably (true for all asic mined coins), and they outright lie or promote devices that will lead their customers into financial loss.
> That's NOT something I vouch for, not something I want promoted, nor something I'd even hint at in the slightlest.
> There's simply no way to reccomend an ASIC purchase, it's the same as promoting gambling in here.


I respectfully have to disagree. I know you have an extreme bias towards them, but they can and do serve a purpose. You have to DYOR to see if it makes sense. And yes you can calculate ROI on what you opine as a "pump and dump" coin. They made money far and above initial investment.

Have they out served their purpose? Maybe, but the industry has evolved. I know people long for the days when you could mine a dozen BTC a day on a single GPU or CPU. But those days are long gone and unrealistic to think it would stay that way.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, when did you get into the crypto scene?
> 
> I'm not talking out my behind...you're quoting two pump and dump coins that were a gold mine, you can't count on that to calculate the ROI on an investment.
> Please, don't mislead people into buying ASICs. Not on my watch, no sir.
> 
> ASIC manufacturers are part of the crypto scene problem, they are criminals (see BFL and their recent legal drama). Same as the whales misleading people into buying coins to later dump on them (bigger fool theory), these guys are greedy and disgusting.
> 
> They build devices and mine with them, then sell you the spares after they are no longer profitable.
> 
> They have a monopoly of mining gear, they are the only ones who can mine porfitably (true for all asic mined coins), and they outright lie or promote devices that will lead their customers into financial loss.
> 
> That's NOT something I vouch for, nor something I want promoted, nor something I'd even hint at in the slightlest in this thread, and most of all, not what the crypto scene should be about. That get-rich-quick at all costs mentaility is making everything go down the drain.
> There's simply no way to reccomend an ASIC purchase, it's the same as promoting gambling in here.


I think you over read where I said I am not recommending people to buy asics.

Heck I would not recommend people to go out and buy gpu's to mine right now either. I believe you even said that.

But a ROI is a ROI. I bought mine used, off ebay (for very cheap prices). I would not go out and buy anything new right now (including gpu's) but if a nice deal came up I would think about it.

I have been mining since Jan of this year and only had my asic's since mid July. I am no expert and will happily say that also.

It's easy to call those coins P&D but isn't 90-99% of coins coming out P&D right now? And those coins I mentioned still have an active following.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Can't we all just... get along? Something something professionalism initiative...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I think you over read where I said I am not recommending people to buy asics.
> 
> Heck I would not recommend people to go out and buy gpu's to mine right now either. I believe you even said that.
> 
> But a ROI is a ROI. I bought mine used, off ebay (for very cheap prices). I would not go out and buy anything new right now (including gpu's) but if a nice deal came up I would think about it.
> 
> I have been mining since Jan of this year and only had my asic's since mid July. I am no expert and will happily say that also.
> 
> It's easy to call those coins P&D but isn't 90-99% of coins coming out P&D right now? And those coins I mentioned still have an active following.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we all just... get along? Something something professionalism initiative...


I'm relatively qualified to analyze the price action and the market, right now, it's pretty much dry.
The whales who some worship at Twitter, got their share of $$$ from scamming newbs who wanted to get rich quick.

The asic manufacturers scammed the miners who wanted to get rich quick and are laughing all the way to the bank. There is no bias in what I say, don't you see how it works?
You can't mine competitively without propietary hardware. Ok, can I buy said hardware for a fair price?
NO, you can't, cause it's more profitable to build it, mine with it and sell it later on, or for more money than it will mine to the bigger fool.

It's a bit exhausting to write these things and have people completely ignore the concept. This business model is unfair, and criminal, period.
I wouldn't reccomend anyone goes out to buy mining hardware now, in general, but ASICs in particular, are never a good idea.
It's the same as gambling, you have a chance of nailing the next VRC, but you also have a chance of never doing so.
Considering the cryptomarket's economy, people are fed up with scams, volume's low, no new money is entering the game, except for btc traders and businesses, and to a certain extent. The cap is still low compared to any serious business.
Altcoin mining waiting for the next big pump is not a good way to plan your ROI. Hope I made myself and these concepts clear.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm relatively qualified to analyze the price action and the market, right now, it's pretty much dry.
> The whales who some worship at Twitter, got their share of $$$ from scamming newbs who wanted to get rich quick.
> 
> The asic manufacturers scammed the miners who wanted to get rich quick and are laughing all the way to the bank. There is no bias in what I say, don't you see how it works?
> You can't mine competitively without propietary hardware. Ok, can I buy said hardware for a fair price?
> NO, you can't, cause it's more profitable to build it, mine with it and sell it later on, or for more money than it will mine to the bigger fool.
> 
> It's a bit exhausting to write these things and have people completely ignore the concept. This business model is unfair, and criminal, period.
> I wouldn't reccomend anyone goes out to buy mining hardware now, in general, but ASICs in particular, are never a good idea.
> It's the same as gambling, you have a chance of nailing the next VRC, but you also have a chance of never doing so.
> Considering the cryptomarket's economy, people are fed up with scams, volume's low, no new money is entering the game, except for btc traders and businesses, and to a certain extent. The cap is still low compared to any serious business.
> Altcoin mining waiting for the next big pump is not a good way to plan your ROI. Hope I made myself and these concepts clear.


X2


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm relatively qualified to analyze the price action and the market, right now, it's pretty much dry.
> The whales who some worship at Twitter, got their share of $$$ from scamming newbs who wanted to get rich quick.
> 
> The asic manufacturers scammed the miners who wanted to get rich quick and are laughing all the way to the bank. There is no bias in what I say, don't you see how it works?
> You can't mine competitively without propietary hardware. Ok, can I buy said hardware for a fair price?
> NO, you can't, cause it's more profitable to build it, mine with it and sell it later on, or for more money than it will mine to the bigger fool.
> 
> It's a bit exhausting to write these things and have people completely ignore the concept. This business model is unfair, and criminal, period.
> I wouldn't reccomend anyone goes out to buy mining hardware now, in general, but ASICs in particular, are never a good idea.
> It's the same as gambling, you have a chance of nailing the next VRC, but you also have a chance of never doing so.
> Considering the cryptomarket's economy, people are fed up with scams, volume's low, no new money is entering the game, except for btc traders and businesses, and to a certain extent. The cap is still low compared to any serious business.
> Altcoin mining waiting for the next big pump is not a good way to plan your ROI. Hope I made myself and these concepts clear.


Honestly Ivan, i just think you've become overly cynical with the crypto economy as a whole. And deservedly so. It has been treacherous at best, but the market is what it is. Its not what you had envisioned it to be and that seems unsettling. You've made yourself clear how you view it, at the same time other see it entirely different. I guess we just have to agree to disagree.

Cheers!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Honestly Ivan, i just think you've become overly cynical with the crypto economy as a whole. And deservedly so. It has been treacherous at best, but the market is what it is. Its not what you had envisioned it to be and that seems unsettling. You've made yourself clear how you view it, at the same time other see it entirely different. I guess we just have to agree to disagree.
> 
> Cheers!


On what terms? It's a market like any other, and right now, it's weak.
There's little money to be made here, it was drained out, for now.
There's a bigger scale crisis, that many are ignoring, we might see btc climb in us dollar value, but mainly because of a weakening dollar.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone know a reliable trading site to sell off the rest of XMR? I see no reason to keep them anymore..


----------



## Hydraulic

Bter

Poloniex

bittrex

I traded all my XMR on Poloniex. It was always easy, just when sending from wallet you have to include the code that you get from polo.

Once you log in, go to "Balances" and then either scroll or ctrl+f to XMR, from there you will see what to do.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> Bter
> 
> Poloniex
> 
> bittrex
> 
> I traded all my XMR on Poloniex. It was always easy, just when sending from wallet you have to include the code that you get from polo.
> 
> Once you log in, go to "Balances" and then either scroll or ctrl+f to XMR, from there you will see what to do.


Thanks for that.. I was never really up on all the different trading sites..
Shame the coin is doing so poorly.. Only for $50 worth now.. from the near $100 I had before..


----------



## Hydraulic

I know what ya mean, sold my XPM at roughly .21$ per, and at one point they were worth close to a dollar. PTS still has good value, its just that it takes forever to confirm, and with the diff increase mining it is worthless now.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> I know what ya mean, sold my XPM at roughly .21$ per, and at one point they were worth close to a dollar. PTS still has good value, its just that it takes forever to confirm, and with the diff increase mining it is worthless now.


I stopped mining all together and sold everything off except the 60 or so coins of XMR that I have.. may have a hand full of other coins laying around on various exchanges or mining pools, but nothing worth going after or hunting down.

but $50 is better than 0... I will keep an eye on its value for a few days.. seems super low right now.. dont know the trend if it will continue.. but I would like to get more for the coins than the 21 it is at..


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> I know what ya mean, sold my XPM at roughly .21$ per, and at one point they were worth close to a dollar. PTS still has good value, its just that it takes forever to confirm, and with the diff increase mining it is worthless now.


PTS dropped quite a bit - It used to be around 20$, now its around 5-7$ on a good trade.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> PTS dropped quite a bit - It used to be around 20$, now its around 5-7$ on a good trade.


PTS/BTW got high price because of the DAC for BTS-X. I never sold hoping that with the next release the price would go back up to about $10.

I can't complain though since I received quite a bit of BTS-X. Still holding on to the PTS for a while.


----------



## ivanlabrie

PTS is a long term hold for me, only alt I'd hold...xmr is complicated, people are losing interest in it, they never improved the tech, blockchain takes uber gigabytes...quite a few cons.

I'm actively trading with my mining profits, converted everything to usd and trading forex and stocks, not much to do will btc drops to 280 again.


----------



## ku4eto

Can anyone give me a example hashrate for DGB-Qubit on 6950 ? Something along 5 MH/s ?


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds great! I've been thinking about something like this for a while...a friend and I were thinking it would be the future of mining.
I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sounds great! I've been thinking about something like this for a while...a friend and I were thinking it would be the future of mining.
> I'll keep an eye on it.


can't wait myself!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


That looks pretty cool! Great idea.


----------



## JMattes

Wow did Mintpal really mess things up for themselves with that update huh?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Wow did Mintpal really mess things up for themselves with that update huh?


Their site seems really broken now, it was OK after they initially migrated. Hopefully they have just stuck in barebones mode until they process all the support tickets they received from people pulling out...


----------



## JMattes

I hear slamming of doors in the distance with the faint whispers "Mt.Gox" coming from beyond them..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Wow did Mintpal really mess things up for themselves with that update huh?


I think Moolah stole the coins and the 150btc xmr dump was them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I think Moolah stole the coins and the 150btc xmr dump was them.


Moolah run with the funds, didn't you guys know?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I think Moolah stole the coins and the 150btc xmr dump was them.


A XMR dump was spot on wow.. I should of sold a week ago...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> A XMR dump was spot on wow.. I should of sold a week ago...


I'm a bag holder too.









But XMR is strong and will recover. That would have killed alot of coins.


----------



## JMattes

I got 60 coins left..

hold or sell


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Moolah run with the funds, didn't you guys know?


It would be nice if someone posted news like these in this thread. I know I don't have time to monitor the scene that close. I was at casino most of last week and will be there for the next few days. Leaving now, wish me luck!


----------



## JMattes

Ok I give up.. I did it once and I can't remember now..

How do I transfer fund with the XMR client.. this whole mixin_count bs is really annoying me

transfer 0 [Deposit Address] [Amount] [Payment ID]

Says payment id has invalid format, expected 64- character string..
But I am using what I was given..

Geez.. did need any of the<> or the [] stupid me..


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm not monitoring alts really, sorry for not spotting this...I do have some xmr as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

CHILD listed at Bittrex, spread the word


----------



## Hueristic

https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/syscoin-injunction-moolah-granted-uk-judge/

https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/mintpals-3700-stolen-bitcoin-likely-in-hands-of-alleged-scammer-alex-green/

https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/dogecoin-leaders-present-evidence-ceo-troubled-bitcoin-exchange-moolah-long-time-scammer/


----------



## 2-play

What are you guys thoughts on ReddCoin?


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.coindesk.com/small-australian-city-plans-big-bitcoin-economy/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2-play*
> 
> What are you guys thoughts on ReddCoin?


Redd? All those coins are the same...random crapcoins with no real purpose.
What are your intentions? Do you know anything about technical analysis?
I can give you better and more specific pointers based on your goals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> http://www.coindesk.com/small-australian-city-plans-big-bitcoin-economy/


Checking it out.


----------



## 2-play

Being a developer myself I can see real potential in RDD if they can really conquer social media, for me it's one of the only coins trying to fill a niche that we clearly need seeing as lot of people rely on digital content and time investment to make a living online.


----------



## invincible20xx

what is the most profitable coin to mine now ? monero ? i got semi free electricity


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> what is the most profitable coin to mine now ? monero ? i got semi free electricity


XMR is tanking hard man...


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> XMR is tanking hard man...


what should i mine then ? got some gpus idling around 15 gpus


----------



## Traderdude

Here is what you might wanna mine!

Gridcoin is one of the few cryptocurrencies that has kept it's value while almost everything else has been decimated!!
Gridcoin is up more than 200% since September: https://poloniex.com/exchange/btc_grc
Official twitter: https://twitter.com/GridcoinNetwork

1.5 billion Boinc credits so far for team Gridcoin:
http://boincstats.com/signature/-1/team/118094994/sig.png

Here is the new POR(Proof of Research) wallet!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> what should i mine then ? got some gpus idling around 15 gpus


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> what should i mine then ? got some gpus idling around 15 gpus


Unfortunately with the way mining has been the last 4 -6 months people don't share much information as in the past for mining. Profits are down, prices are down and people that are still mining are trying to squeeze any profits possible.

What kind of cards are the 15 gpu's? AMD or Nvidia?


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Unfortunately with the way mining has been the last 4 -6 months people don't share much information as in the past for mining. Profits are down, prices are down and people that are still mining are trying to squeeze any profits possible.
> 
> What kind of cards are the 15 gpu's? AMD or Nvidia?


amd , r9 290x , 7900's , 6900's , 5800's , free electricity or almost free


----------



## Caldeio

I need a new coin, is there any coins besides curecoin that use [email protected]? I really liked that concept.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> amd , r9 290x , 7900's , 6900's , 5800's , free electricity or almost free


Try FTC with the new neoscrypt algo for a day. Just my guess but you might get about 200 coins a day.

Not sure what the 7900's and 6900's do kh/s on it. But the cards run cool for me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Got two 6870s am thinking about mining since I've got free power fttb.

Thinking about getting into ASICs' but will probably leave those on site to mine.

My question is however...

should I just get a single ASIC/Hashlet miner through GAW and not mine with the GPU and go from there or go ahead and mine with the GPU once I get them under water? I do game so I'd like to keep at least one GPU on task and use my main for Gaming.

Any ideas?

~Ceadder


----------



## ku4eto

Huh... what is going with MyriadCoin ? It seems that it was under TimeWarp attack , but this is all i could find, it doesn't say if it is resolver already. According to Whattomine , it is on 5000% profitability for the moment , but it is in Lagging status ( ??? )?.

Also , DGB Skein and Qubit are both showing some nice profitability % , are they worth mining at all ?


----------



## Hueristic

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/feds-announce-1st-bitcoin-securities-fraud-case-26734204


----------



## invincible20xx

still so there is nothing worth it now for GPUs even if u have free electricity ? i checked monero , i will be making just 3$ a day with a ton of GPUs ....


----------



## ku4eto

Huh , and suddenly MYR-Skein raised to 1.5$ profitability , which doesn't seem right. WHat is the reason for such sudden peaks in the profitability of some ALT coins ? Are they only for 1 day , or they are a bit longer lasting ( 1 week ? ) ?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> still so there is nothing worth it now for GPUs even if u have free electricity ? i checked monero , i will be making just 3$ a day with a ton of GPUs ....


You could try Feathercoin with the new algo Neoscrypt.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> still so there is nothing worth it now for GPUs even if u have free electricity ? i checked monero , i will be making just 3$ a day with a ton of GPUs ....


That depends. Unfortunately people are not sharing information like in the past. If you put the time in to research you can find a coin or two that is worth wild.

I don't want to ruin my luck but I have been making about 0.035-0.048 BTC per day off of one coin. It just depends if I mine with all 14 cards or only 10 cards (13 750ti's and 1 970). Sometimes I take the rig with three 750ti's and one 970 and gamble on other coins.

I also use asic's (which for some is a no-no around here and I would not recommend you getting any right now unless someone was selling the like at flea market prces). If I add those in to what I am getting a day would be more. Here is a coin that just went POS a day or two ago: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=843495.0 That coin is already at 20,000 sats.

Gpu is still hanging in there if you have the time to research. You say you have a ton of gpu's so with the correct coin you can at least break even or make a little if your electricity is cheap.

For me I am covered on all parts of the mining, gpu, scrypt asic and sha256 asic.

Also like Rage mentioned if you have GTX970 or GTX980 they are comparable or ahead of the 280X on Neoscrypt for FTC. I mined it when the algo switched and I was getting, if I remember correctly, like 130 kh/s on the 970 and only 95 kh/s on the 280X. SO again depending on what your ton and what kind of cards you have you can still survive for the time being and see if this whole scene rebounds.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Huh , and suddenly MYR-Skein raised to 1.5$ profitability , which doesn't seem right. WHat is the reason for such sudden peaks in the profitability of some ALT coins ? Are they only for 1 day , or they are a bit longer lasting ( 1 week ? ) ?


Some one did a "time wrap" attack on Myriad and caused the difficulty to stay under 10 for about a day and a half caused that to happen.

People are saying that there was either 7 million or 70 million mined in that time period. I can honestly believe the 70 million because there was over 8 gigs of hash on one pool itself for that time. That was for the myr-grs algo though.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Some one did a "time wrap" attack on Myriad and caused the difficulty to stay under 10 for about a day and a half caused that to happen.
> 
> People are saying that there was either 7 million or 70 million mined in that time period. I can honestly believe the 70 million because there was over 8 gigs of hash on one pool itself for that time. That was for the myr-grs algo though.


Yea , but Myriad is not the only coin that has sudden increase in the profitability = currently according to whattomine.com , DGB-Skein is in over 0.7$ for profitability , which is quite the ammount. But in 1 day it will go probably back again to -0.1 ( exammple ). And i cannot see a reason for this.


----------



## Ceadderman

So lemme get this straight...

Nobody wanted to answer my sincere question cuz I dropped the A/S words?

~Ceadder


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So lemme get this straight...
> 
> Nobody wanted to answer my sincere question cuz I dropped the A/S words?
> 
> ~Ceadder


OR Maybe no Idea's.

Quote:


> Got two 6870s am thinking about mining since I've got free power fttb.
> 
> Thinking about getting into ASICs' but will probably leave those on site to mine.
> 
> My question is however...
> 
> should I just get a single ASIC/Hashlet miner through GAW and not mine with the GPU and go from there or go ahead and mine with the GPU once I get them under water? I do game so I'd like to keep at least one GPU on task and use my main for Gaming.
> 
> *Any ideas?*


----------



## Faster_is_better

Woo look at that BTC recover. Hopefully it sticks or keeps going up for bit.


----------



## Hokies83

Woah no,posts in a week! W the heck is ggoingg on in mining Ivan lol.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

It all feels dead... so many people keeping info to themselves now.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> It all feels dead... so many people keeping info to themselves now.


Not sure if it's even that, it seems that home mining is dead now and more of it has been moved to large corporations and cloud mining operations. Seems there are very few home miners and it's difficult to turn a profit, even with free power.


----------



## Hueristic

Missed BTC bottom I think.







I was away for awhile. If it dips below 3 hundred I'm jumping all over it. But I don't think it will. But if it does it will bounce back immediately and then I'm stocking up on XMR. That coin is at an all time Low!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Missed BTC bottom I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was away for awhile. If it dips below 3 hundred I'm jumping all over it. But I don't think it will. But if it does it will bounce back immediately and then I'm stocking up on XMR. That coin is at an all time Low!


Don't worry. You'll probably get your chance again sometime after Dec 5th and before Dec 25th.


----------



## NitroOC

Neat thread here guys. Yeah I had a 6x R9 290 rig, I'm now building PC's for family members using the parts and selling the rest to pay off Newegg card. I was thinking about jumping onto NeoScrypt mining since I could get access to free electricity and get $3-$4 a day, but for the time invested in it and having a kid on the way I don't see it being worth it. Awesome stressful hobby though!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroOC*
> 
> Neat thread here guys. Yeah I had a 6x R9 290 rig, I'm now building PC's for family members using the parts and selling the rest to pay off Newegg card. I was thinking about jumping onto NeoScrypt mining since I could get access to free electricity and get $3-$4 a day, but for the time invested in it and having a kid on the way I don't see it being worth it. Awesome stressful hobby though!


If you have free electricity why not just set up the rig and mine FTC on Neoscrypt. Just set it and forget it. Don't overclock or anything so you don't have to worry about it shutting down.

At the end of the month you'll have an extra $100-$120 for free. And who knows if the price increases on the coin.

That could get you some diapers or other things for the baby. If this is your first one you'd be surprised on how much everything adds up. Or things you never planned on. We had no choice but to use the most expensive formula available because our little one once allergic to everything.

And congrats on the new arrival.


----------



## NitroOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> If you have free electricity why not just set up the rig and mine FTC on Neoscrypt. Just set it and forget it. Don't overclock or anything so you don't have to worry about it shutting down.
> 
> At the end of the month you'll have an extra $100-$120 for free. And who knows if the price increases on the coin.
> 
> That could get you some diapers or other things for the baby. If this is your first one you'd be surprised on how much everything adds up. Or things you never planned on. We had no choice but to use the most expensive formula available because our little one once allergic to everything.
> 
> And congrats on the new arrival.


Thanks bud! The free electricity is not going to be as easy at it seems, we'll see though.

What's the current power draw on Neoscrypt anyways for an R9 290?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroOC*
> 
> Thanks bud! The free electricity is not going to be as easy at it seems, we'll see though.
> 
> What's the current power draw on Neoscrypt anyways for an R9 290?


I don't know about the power draw but you might find out on this thread: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=178286.1780

The last page has some settings for the 280x which is getting about 300-320 kh/s. So you should be above that. If my numbers are correct you should get about 140 coins a day at current difficulty.

So if you do manage to get the electricity for free it might not hurt to try it out for a week or so and see.

Good luck.


----------



## invincible20xx

who is mining neo scrypt and what hashrates should i expect from r9 290 , 7900 , 6900 , 5800 gpus ?!


----------



## Ceadderman

ky,ny1 mining with 6870 Reference cards? I'm currently nodding my system but when I get it back up I would like to get it setup to mine. And which is the best output of the currencies?

~Ceadder


----------



## ku4eto

A 6950 OC only gets around 250 kh/s i think , so a 6870 would do aaround 200 i think ?


----------



## Kenerd

Hey guys long time. Ive been off an on mining on x11 more off than on but wanted to try the sgminer 5 mutli or at least neoscrypt and for the life of me can't get it going something about all gpus disabled can not mine. I looked over a ton of pages on btctalk thread but cant get it. I'm used to using a .bat the one from my 14.6 xll mod is not working. Any ideas sorry I'm on my phone or id post my settings. I am on the latest beta drivers for fc4 all 7970 cards.


----------



## Ceadderman

K, thank you ku4eto. Would that be for one. Or both of my cards combined?

~Ceadder


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> K, thank you ku4eto. Would that be for one. Or both of my cards combined?
> 
> ~Ceadder


That is for one card







But i am not really sure about thhe hashrate , it could be a bit higher or lower than what it really the GPU does on stock.


----------



## Ceadderman

Figure that's pretty reasonable given that both cards will be in my loop. Will OC them as well. With free power at my disposal what would be the best crypto currency for my setup?

+Rep









~Ceadder


----------



## NitroOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Figure that's pretty reasonable given that both cards will be in my loop. Will OC them as well. With free power at my disposal what would be the best crypto currency for my setup?
> 
> +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I would check out trademybit.com's profitability charts and see what is leading. I think Neoscrypt is the way to go to make some money right now if you have free power.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hi folks!

Been really busy lately, and mostly focusing on trading (check my tradingview.com account under this same handle for some ridiculously accurate forecasts







)

Anyway, mining seems to have a few hidden gems, although it's nothing to write home about.
The farms I helped built are being dismantled and the parts sold...sad day.

The latest forecast aims for a bearish resolution of the current sideways action, target would be close to 340, and if that's surpassed we will see below 300usd btc by Xmas.

If it keeps going 180 and then 90 are the next targets. :/

Anyone on the BTS train?
The ones who held onto their PTS and redeemed BTSX made it, I didn't have that many of them sadly.

I think BTS will rise 30% in the coming week and a half, so keep an eye on it.
The new Play snapshot plays a role, so be ready to sell (at least some of the coins) before it hits.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I think BTS will rise 30% in the coming week and a half, so keep an eye on it.
> The new Play snapshot plays a role, so be ready to sell (at least some of the coins) before it hits.


I literally came in here to ask why on earth BTS was dropping atm when theres a snapshot happening today. I've still got all my BTS from december of last year.

I'm looking to cash out asap to buy some watercooling stuff, but I guess I should hold off for a week or two for this predicted price bump?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I literally came in here to ask why on earth BTS was dropping atm when theres a snapshot happening today. I've still got all my BTS from december of last year.
> 
> I'm looking to cash out asap to buy some watercooling stuff, but I guess I should hold off for a week or two for this predicted price bump?


Price pumped as soon as they announced the snapshot...price action precedes news if the news aren't that well, 'new'









If you want to risk money like this, you should educate yourself.
Even if you do, you'll find altcoins right now are as close to gambling as possible (with the exception of btc and ltc that is, or coins with big volume when price action starts making more sense).

Charts can be a reflexion of crowd psychology, and you can asess the future direction of them but NOT with regular altcoins, since volume and liquidity are super small, and most are manipulated like penny stocks are.

Bottomline: investing into altcoin trading is super risky, and more closer to gambling than to real trading.
If you want to make money more reliably, trade btcusd or ltcbtc/ltcusd at okcoin or bitfinex.
Or trade Forex like I do, which beats both, profitability wise (at least for me).


----------



## ivanlabrie

We started exchanging the x-children donation fund coins!
Goal is selling 1000 coins per 1000 sat price increase.
We are working with an intercoin committee, with people from EMC2, FoldingCoin, UNO and WorldAidCoin to come up with new cause-focused projects, and crowdfunding too.
Once we reach the 1 btc mark, we will exchange to Euros and document the donation to Save the Children Italy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Everything so dead...seems like 99% of the people were in to get rich quick :/


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Everything so dead...seems like 99% of the people were in to get rich quick :/


Money is a pretty powerful incentive!


----------



## cam51037

Unfortunately I've stopped mining. Right now I'm making no bitcoin per day, however I do make a little bit here and there when I sell things for bitcoin. I figure if I want to make more bitcoin the way to do it is to provide a service, it's too time consuming to keep up with mining for me.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Everything so dead...seems like 99% of the people were in to get rich quick :/


Well It's pretty tough to justify mining when it is a negative sum endevour.

But the BitBay scam is entertaining. 3000K BTC!!!









And since there is no reason to run hardware there is really not much to talk about on OCN afa VC goes.


----------



## antonio8

I believe it is a two fold issue.

1. Whenever someone has a good or potential coin it isn't brought up any more for fear of everyone jumping on it.

2. So many IPO, ICO ITO and ??O's scams has been very bad for crypto.

I am still a believer in Crypto and I honestly feel that there will need to be a second coin behind BTC in the future as many people are late to the game for that one. Not sure if that coin is LTC or not, but if crypto is to be adopted and expanded there needs to be a strong second that will need more liquidity than BTC just as a total amount. How many total BTC will there be nd how many people in the world?

BTC is gaining popularity:
http://rt.com/news/214103-microsoft-bitcoin-games-content/
http://cointelegraph.com/news/113076/florida-town-becomes-first-municipality-in-world-to-embrace-bitcoin (Don't think it is relly the first and they are doing this because of the next link).
http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2014/12/7/5809746/st-petersburg-bowl-2014-beef-obradys-date-time-tv-schedule

Now that is on top of Tiger Direct and Overstock.com (forgot Newegg) accepting BTC also.

Heck here in the U.S.A. we can make campaign contributions now with BTC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

BTC has the mining problem...inflation in its core, and a never ending wasteful tech war.
I wasn't implying we talk mining, there's so much more to this topic.
Economic implications, new tech/products, laws...








Then there's the trading side, no need to mine to make money. And no, you don't have to trade altcoins or BTC, but if you have BTC you can fund a forex broker like fxopen (the one I use), and withdraw profits in BTC too.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> BTC has the mining problem...inflation in its core, and a never ending wasteful tech war.
> I wasn't implying we talk mining, there's so much more to this topic.
> Economic implications, new tech/products, laws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's the trading side, no need to mine to make money. And no, you don't have to trade altcoins or BTC, but if you have BTC you can fund a forex broker like fxopen (the one I use), and withdraw profits in BTC too.


I personally and probably most others have already made their coins of choices and are just watching the prices tank.









I own doge
Noble (converting to NOXT)
Monero

with small amounts of
Node
Crypti (sold off)
VPN (latest)

Too many promises and no follow through. Monero has my best hope once muti-sig is implemented. But I fear they will open sauce it and bam another line of scam ICO's will fork and one with a stupid DarkTORblackCoin this or that name will have all the kiddies flock to it and that will be that. I've tried to mention that in their thread but it is being intentionally ignored. As my holdings are small (equivalent to one bet at the poker table), I'm not going to lose sleep on it. But I'm not going to invest more and shore up the price that is for certain.

Well thats where I am right now in a nutshell. Ohh and watching that new AWS competitor coin if it ever appears (zencoin).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I personally and probably most others have already made their coins of choices and are just watching the prices tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own doge
> Noble (converting to NOXT)
> Monero
> 
> with small amounts of
> Node
> Crypti (sold off)
> VPN (latest)
> 
> Too many promises and no follow through. Monero has my best hope once muti-sig is implemented. But I fear they will open sauce it and bam another line of scam ICO's will fork and one with a stupid DarkTORblackCoin this or that name will have all the kiddies flock to it and that will be that. I've tried to mention that in their thread but it is being intentionally ignored. As my holdings are small (equivalent to one bet at the poker table), I'm not going to lose sleep on it. But I'm not going to invest more and shore up the price that is for certain.
> 
> Well thats where I am right now in a nutshell. Ohh and watching that new AWS competitor coin if it ever appears (zencoin).


Interesting...

Well I only own x-children, and usd at my FX account right now.
Thinking about buying silver with part of my bonus at the end of the year.
BTC is doomed I think, until we hit 86.


----------



## KipH

Word I heard is buy actual silver. Especially in USA, silver paper could be worthless if there is a rush on the bank. And its shiny. And you can put it in your loop to keep it clean. Safe storage and useful!


----------



## bbond007

good news for those holding BTC

I just spent the last of my BTC on stereo equipment so the price will probably go through the roof now.


----------



## Ceadderman

There are plenty of tech stores taking btc for payment. If you can't get good value from btc, well you have no imagination or gumption.









Edited due to ghetto htc phone. Lol

~Ceadder


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> There are plenty of tech stores taking btc for payment. If you can't get good value from bff, well you have no imagination or gumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I definitely got a good deal all this stereo equipment at 50-60% off (open box, refurbished, onsale, etc), just saying last time I bought anything with bitcoin it was worth over 2x as much USD wise.

I'm happy to get something nice out out it. I'll enjoy my new stereo for years and years.

I kind of was not paying attention and let some protoshares devalue to nothing and did not want to do the same with my btc...


----------



## Nhb93

Is Cryptsy having problems right now? I'm trying to withdraw to LocalBitcoins and it's just taking a really long time right now.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limitlessenergy*
> 
> Going to be namecoin mining soon to help support freedom of information. Anyone have any mining pools to recommend that support nmc?
> 
> I can also second many opinions on silver. Do not buy funds and junk. Get the ACTUAL .99 SILVER or GOLD. The paper silver and gold is a scam for rich idiots who will be surprised when SHTF and they find that 97% of that paper silver and gold doesn't exist anywhere for them no different then fractional reserve banking expecting your money to always be there.
> 
> The ONLY sure way is caches and physically owning it yourself and defending it.
> 
> I hope I am allowed to give this information as it will help those who are interested in both crypto and silver like me.


I got 0.29BTC leftovers, after blowing all the BTC on various stuff around the house like getting myself new furniture and such.
Any suggestions, do i buy silver? I would actually like to spend the BTC on computer hardware but with the value lower than a stancenation car, i cant buy anything other than a lousy ssd :/


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I got 0.29BTC leftovers, after blowing all the BTC on various stuff around the house like getting myself new furniture and such.
> Any suggestions, do i buy silver? I would actually like to spend the BTC on computer hardware but with the value lower than a stancenation car, i cant buy anything other than a lousy ssd :/


Buy Noble with that then goto noble marketplace and buy gift card (newegg\amazon and a bunch more) and you will have a 12% discount on whatever you buy.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I got 0.29BTC leftovers, after blowing all the BTC on various stuff around the house like getting myself new furniture and such.
> Any suggestions, do i buy silver? I would actually like to spend the BTC on computer hardware but with the value lower than a stancenation car, i cant buy anything other than a lousy ssd :/
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Noble with that then goto noble marketplace and buy gift card (newegg\amazon and a bunch more) and you will have a 12% discount on whatever you buy.
Click to expand...

OMG MAN YOU ARE THE SAVIOR
i was planning to buy some stuff off of newegg and amazon, you are the best user hands down. +rep


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I got 0.29BTC leftovers, after blowing all the BTC on various stuff around the house like getting myself new furniture and such.
> Any suggestions, do i buy silver? I would actually like to spend the BTC on computer hardware but with the value lower than a stancenation car, i cant buy anything other than a lousy ssd :/
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Noble with that then goto noble marketplace and buy gift card (newegg\amazon and a bunch more) and you will have a 12% discount on whatever you buy.
Click to expand...

where to buy noble though?


----------



## Hueristic

Should have exchange list here, I use Polinex mostly.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=402667.0


----------



## Ceadderman

Just google exchange rates for the most current rates of Exchange. No need to pigeon hole results.









~Ceadder


----------



## NitroOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I would actually like to spend the BTC on computer hardware but with the value lower than a stancenation car, i cant buy anything other than a lousy ssd :/


Bwahahahaha


----------



## mav2000

Hey guys, been out of it for a while, but I just checked and PTS has nosedived to hell. ANy reason for this. Was there some new share announced?


----------



## Hueristic

:cheers:Merry Christmas


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey guys, been out of it for a while, but I just checked and PTS has nosedived to hell. ANy reason for this. Was there some new share announced?


If I remember correctly the devs, or DAC group, have abandoned PTS/BTS. They did the snapshot for PTS/BTS and conberted them to BTS-X a while ago, like months.

They are also have converted or in process, of changing BTS-x to the new DAC.

Maybe some one else with more knowledge can chime in but that is about it in a nutshell. Hopefully you did not get caught with a bunch of PTS.


----------



## fleetfeather

There was a new DAC on the 8th of this month


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey guys, been out of it for a while, but I just checked and PTS has nosedived to hell. ANy reason for this. Was there some new share announced?


Simply put, you can't own cryptos and not look for ages and expect them to hold value.
Others have explained it better though, the devs abandoned PTS and didn't change the mining to DPOS (although a private group outside the dev team did, but it's not the real deal, and it's reflected on the price)


----------



## xzamples

hey guys, i'm new to the whole mining scene, i have a few pcs laying around i want to put to use for mining

what's the best crypto currency to mine for using only the cpu?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey guys, been out of it for a while, but I just checked and PTS has nosedived to hell. ANy reason for this. Was there some new share announced?


mav,

Looks like the "abandonment" didn't happen, kinda, but more of a "stock split" happened. Looks like they created a new "coin/wallet" and for every PTS/BTS you received 537 of the other coin. DO NOT buy any new PTS though as they are worthless.

Just start at post 1,321: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=325261.1320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> hey guys, i'm new to the whole mining scene, i have a few pcs laying around i want to put to use for mining
> 
> what's the best crypto currency to mine for using only the cpu?


Many people will tell you not to get involved in mining now as prices are not good and you will probably pay more in electricity than you will make mining.

But if you want to give it a shot you can try to merge mine Unitus Coin with Bsty Coin: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=901069.0
Pool: http://bsty.nonce-pool.com/index.php

Not saying it is the "best" but the coin is new and you will probably get more than trying to go for the "best".


----------



## Hueristic

BTC dipping below 300, bought.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> mav,
> 
> Looks like the "abandonment" didn't happen, kinda, but more of a "stock split" happened. Looks like they created a new "coin/wallet" and for every PTS/BTS you received 537 of the other coin. DO NOT buy any new PTS though as they are worthless.
> 
> Just start at post 1,321: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=325261.1320
> Many people will tell you not to get involved in mining now as prices are not good and you will probably pay more in electricity than you will make mining.
> 
> But if you want to give it a shot you can try to merge mine Unitus Coin with Bsty Coin: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=901069.0
> Pool: http://bsty.nonce-pool.com/index.php
> 
> Not saying it is the "best" but the coin is new and you will probably get more than trying to go for the "best".


Thanks and repped


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> BTC dipping below 300, bought.


Hope nobody else did! $265 now. Possible $240 before rebound is what I've been reading.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> BTC dipping below 300, bought.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Hope nobody else did! $265 now. Possible $240 before rebound is what I've been reading.


Why buy?

That's what I call impulsive...ask the specialists, or learn some technical analysis.

BTC has no hope until 120-90.
Even then, it can keep falling...Trust me, no reversal signal whatsoever.

https://www.tradingview.com/v/FY4IwN5s/ - https://www.tradingview.com/v/2peGxVcR/ - https://www.tradingview.com/v/IhW9jms6/

(First one is oil...for the heck of it)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why buy?
> 
> That's what I call impulsive...ask the specialists, or learn some technical analysis.
> 
> BTC has no hope until 120-90.
> Even then, it can keep falling...Trust me, no reversal signal whatsoever.
> 
> https://www.tradingview.com/v/FY4IwN5s/ - https://www.tradingview.com/v/2peGxVcR/ - https://www.tradingview.com/v/IhW9jms6/
> 
> (First one is oil...for the heck of it)


290 and on the upswing and i used it to immediately buy XMR.


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe that the Exchange rate is going down; not because the currency is failing, but because more people are mining. More miners = more crypto currency.

~Ceadder


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I believe that the Exchange rate is going down; not because the currency is failing, but because more people are mining. More miners = more crypto currency.
> 
> ~Ceadder


Whatever the reason may be, if there aren't enough new buyers to make it rise, mining will kill the exchange rate until someone finds it cheap, but for now how can you define cheap?
It's not like any other asset, it's purely 100% speculative, there is NO way to have a fundamental analysis bias, just a gambling-like gut feeling of BTC over 1k again.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Whatever the reason may be, if there aren't enough new buyers to make it rise, mining will kill the exchange rate until someone finds it cheap, but for now how can you define cheap?
> It's not like any other asset, it's purely 100% speculative, there is NO way to have a fundamental analysis bias, just a gambling-like gut feeling of BTC over 1k again.


I don't think anyone but the most delusion believe that. I expect $300 will be the median for awhile, maybe 250. There are alot of players getting in the game that have interest in stability.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Whatever the reason may be, if there aren't enough new buyers to make it rise, mining will kill the exchange rate until someone finds it cheap, but for now how can you define cheap?
> It's not like any other asset, it's purely 100% speculative, there is NO way to have a fundamental analysis bias, just a gambling-like gut feeling of BTC over 1k again.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone but the most delusion believe that. I expect $300 will be the median for awhile, maybe 250. There are alot of players getting in the game that have interest in stability.
Click to expand...

This.

~Ceadder


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Whatever the reason may be, if there aren't enough new buyers to make it rise, mining will kill the exchange rate until someone finds it cheap, but for now how can you define cheap?
> *It's not like any other asset, it's purely 100% speculative,* there is NO way to have a fundamental analysis bias, just a gambling-like gut feeling of BTC over 1k again.


Everything is speculative. Crypto, stocks, bonds, t-bills, gold/silver what every you want to name.

You are always depending on companies, govts or any other entity that issues anything relating to fiat (cash). You are counting on govts paying bonds and t-bills back to on a set date for your investment. You are purchasing stocks with the hope that a company will perform well and and it's values increase.

You can look back in history and see where bonds have not been paid from govts.

You can look at charts all you want and base performances on it. Say you invest a lot of money in Microsoft because they have shown over the last 10 years to show some steady gains. There is nothing keeping Microsoft from completely shutting down the next day and you have lost everything. Ever hear of Enron?

The minute you invest money into anything you are now a speculator. Period.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Everything is speculative. Crypto, stocks, bonds, t-bills, gold/silver what every you want to name.
> 
> You are always depending on companies, govts or any other entity that issues anything relating to fiat (cash). You are counting on govts paying bonds and t-bills back to on a set date for your investment. You are purchasing stocks with the hope that a company will perform well and and it's values increase.
> 
> You can look back in history and see where bonds have not been paid from govts.
> 
> You can look at charts all you want and base performances on it. Say you invest a lot of money in Microsoft because they have shown over the last 10 years to show some steady gains. There is nothing keeping Microsoft from completely shutting down the next day and you have lost everything. Ever hear of Enron?
> 
> The minute you invest money into anything you are now a speculator. Period.


Spare me the lecture, I'm well aware of speculative business practices and well versed on how to profit from these instruments.
I meant, that there is no fundamental change, or value proposition that justifies Bitcoin's price, be it 1000, 100, 5 or 50 cents.
Nothing changed, the novel part is getting rusty, better technologies without btc's flaws (mining is a major flaw, asic mining even more so...) are becoming more popular, but the question is this: what does BTC do that justifies its existance?
For now, the only big thing about it is the idea of blockchain tech. BTC just doesn't have anything that will save it from people getting scared and dumping it to the ground, and it shows.

https://www.tradingview.com/v/IhW9jms6/

https://www.tradingview.com/v/2peGxVcR/


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Do you think bitcoin will start to go back up in the coming months? I've only got like 0.2btc in my wallet, would be interesting to see how much it'll be worth in a few months time


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not likely at all...I mean, it can go up, but there is no evidence to support that case in my view.
I can't advise anyone to invest in it.


----------



## Rage19420

Regardless of the current value, there's still amazing profits to be made on BTC futures, with leverage on Bitfinex, OKcoin, 796, etc. But only if you know what you are doing. If you don't you'll get rekt hard.

Started off slow about a month and a half ago and making some nice profits by mostly shorting during the recent downtrend. Advise anyone to paper trade your first 50 trades to check your strategy.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Regardless of the current value, there's still amazing profits to be made on BTC futures, with leverage on Bitfinex, OKcoin, 796, etc. But only if you know what you are doing. If you don't you'll get rekt hard.
> 
> Started off slow about a month and a half ago and making some nice profits by mostly shorting during the recent downtrend. Advise anyone to paper trade your first 50 trades to check your strategy.


You should write a guide.


----------



## meckert15834

anyone here still watching nutocin or know whats going on with it?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> anyone here still watching nutocin or know whats going on with it?


I don't think anything is going on with it. A single nutcoin sells for about 0.00000006 LTC right now, and there's a tiny market for them. Plus the dev hasn't been on Bitcointalk since April 2014.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> You should write a guide.


You can't trade off a guide, you need to devote time and effort to learn how to react and read the market.
It'd be irresponsible to post a guide here, and then have people lose money over it imho.

I can write tons of lines on trading, but I won't go in depth here.

*I will tell you this: calculate how much you risk per trade!!!!!
Never risk more than 5% of your whole balance on a single trade.
*

If using okcoin futures, you are exposed to the declining bitcoin price, since you must hold btc to trade there.
It gets mitigated if using high leverage and getting big enough profits, but it's dangerous if bitcoin accelerates down.

Okcoin futures have something very strange going on, *you get margin called from a particular order*, not your whole account (unlike other markets/exchanges/brokers).

In real life, a margin call consists on the exchange eating up your whole account after one trade went REAL bad, if using leverage.

This can be exploited at okcoin, since you can risk whatever you spent on the order, and have a very big failure tolerance, and eventually cash out when in profit.
Problem is, if the market is trending strongly, you'll end up losing money if you are TOO wrong.

I will list reading reccomendations:

-Buy and read:

"Trades about to happen" by David Weis
"Undeclared secrets that drive the stock market" by Tom Williams

-Head to tradingview.com, and examine Tim West's charts, he has personally coached me, and taught me a lot of what I use to trade.
Helped a great deal, and you can see in my own account how accurate my forecasts have been in different markets. (I even posted a couple of links here, which got ignored though)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I don't think anything is going on with it. A single nutcoin sells for about 0.00000006 LTC right now, and there's a tiny market for them. Plus the dev hasn't been on Bitcointalk since April 2014.


Agreed, probably dead for good.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can't trade off a guide, you need to devote time and effort to learn how to react and read the market.
> It'd be irresponsible to post a guide here, and then have people lose money over it imho.


Agreed


----------



## Hueristic

A guide on HOW to Do the Research.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> A guide on HOW to Do the Research.


Here you go!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Here you go!


Definitely not advisable...posted solid references and tips in my post.
(I started managing portfolios recently, after extensive trading)
Do read it guys, this is a delicate subject, people don't just share profitable trading methodologies just like that.
Also, many misunderstand things and try to look for a black box always profitable bot/system.
That won't work either, unless you do high frequency trading, trading huge amounts, for miliseconds, but hey, you can't do that.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Definitely not advisable...posted solid references and tips in my post.
> (I started managing portfolios recently, after extensive trading)
> Do read it guys, this is a delicate subject, people don't just share profitable trading methodologies just like that.
> Also, many misunderstand things and try to look for a black box always profitable bot/system.
> That won't work either, unless you do high frequency trading, trading huge amounts, for miliseconds, but hey, you can't do that.


yup, good info just beyond most of us in this thread i'm sure.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What do you mean?

Didn't mean to offend anyone...but I wouldn't want to give people advice and have them take this lightly, that's all.


----------



## meckert15834

Real nice gains today if you guys aren't watching.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Fake news hype, price still below the main resistance at 461.
As long as it doesn't retest that level, sell short any rally.


----------



## meckert15834

i had mentioned nutcoin a few posts ago only because it was at one point my main coin ( i was hoping for the best )

but the past few days someone has been buying tons of them on allcoin.com. im not sure if they were just picking them up because they were cheap and there was that slight coinbase pump. or if someone actually has a plan for it and knows something we dont.

just a heads up to anyone still watching the cheap coin market.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> i had mentioned nutcoin a few posts ago only because it was at one point my main coin ( i was hoping for the best )
> 
> but the past few days someone has been buying tons of them on allcoin.com. im not sure if they were just picking them up because they were cheap and there was that slight coinbase pump. or if someone actually has a plan for it and knows something we dont.
> 
> just a heads up to anyone still watching the cheap coin market.


For now, it's a guessing game, practically gambling. Same as penny stocks, You can give it a shot, but don't bet your shirt on any coin.
Risk only what you're willing to lose.
1-5% of your total capital.


----------



## Rage19420

There's also a great site that you can trade forex, stocks, etc with BTC. 1broker.com With the recent Euro drop as well Apples stock price increase on earnings I have made a tidy sum in the past couple of weeks. I've made more with this then with BTC









Feel free to PM me for info.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> There's also a great site that you can trade forex, stocks, etc with BTC. 1broker.com With the recent Euro drop as well Apples stock price increase on earnings I have made a tidy sum in the past couple of weeks. I've made more with this then with BTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to PM me for info.


Didn't know that site, I was using fxopen for forex, how reliable is it?
I have an account with a regulated stocks broker though, but curious.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Didn't know that site, I was using fxopen for forex, how reliable is it?
> I have an account with a regulated stocks broker though, but curious.


For the laymen who is used to crypto interface's its actual pretty simple and easy to use. Stop loss, limits etc. You can find them at BCTtalk as well https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=123492.0

You can trade Indicies, Stocks, Commodities (gold, silver) and Forex (5 currencies).

Pays out in BTC, no verifications, etc


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> For the laymen who is used to crypto interface's its actual pretty simple and easy to use. Stop loss, limits etc. You can find them at BCTtalk as well https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=123492.0
> 
> You can trade Indicies, Stocks, Commodities (gold, silver) and Forex (5 currencies).
> 
> Pays out in BTC, no verifications, etc


Might be cool for small amounts then, I'll check it out, thanks mate!

I was using a regulated broker but the BTC withdrawal part I miss, vs having the possibility of getting out BTC with lower fees and faster...the only advantage is I can let bigger $ amounts sit at this broker without fear of getting scammed, in general.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Might be cool for small amounts then, I'll check it out, thanks mate!
> 
> I was using a regulated broker but the BTC withdrawal part I miss, vs having the possibility of getting out BTC with lower fees and faster...the only advantage is I can let bigger $ amounts sit at this broker without fear of getting scammed, in general.


Strangely enough i been finding it more relaxing trading forex on 1broker then the current state of BTC margin trading.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Strangely enough i been finding it more relaxing trading forex on 1broker then the current state of BTC margin trading.


Heh, definitely, but the real deal (a.k.a., at least fxopen.com) might be even safer.
You're depositing your full trust in one guy who decided to make that site.
It'd be even better if you went to a regulated broker though, but fxopen is the only trustworthy one that I know, that deals in btc.

Btw, I see everyone and their mother jumped ship to FX now...funny, not much of a twitter guy but I was telling everyone it was better ages ago


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Heh, definitely, but the real deal (a.k.a., at least fxopen.com) might be even safer.
> You're depositing your full trust in one guy who decided to make that site.
> It'd be even better if you went to a regulated broker though, but fxopen is the only trustworthy one that I know, that deals in btc.
> 
> Btw, I see everyone and their mother jumped ship to FX now...funny, not much of a twitter guy but I was telling everyone it was better ages ago


Tried to register fxopen, doesnt appear to service USA residents. Is that correct or am i missing something?

Nevermind, found it, merica residents restricted.

Any suggestions for alternatives forex sites that are reputable?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Tried to register fxopen, doesnt appear to service USA residents. Is that correct or am i missing something?
> 
> Nevermind, found it, merica residents restricted.
> 
> Any suggestions for alternatives forex sites that are reputable?


Proxy?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well this sucks... Bitcoin is good currency but it's getting so much negativity that *ALL* ASICs have been stopped by the company that operates them on my behalf. That is not a good sign.









~Ceadder


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Spare me the lecture, I'm well aware of speculative business practices and well versed on how to profit from these instruments.
> I meant, that there is no fundamental change, or value proposition that justifies Bitcoin's price, be it 1000, 100, 5 or 50 cents.
> Nothing changed, the novel part is getting rusty, better technologies without btc's flaws (mining is a major flaw, asic mining even more so...) are becoming more popular, but the question is this: what does BTC do that justifies its existance?
> For now, the only big thing about it is the idea of blockchain tech. BTC just doesn't have anything that will save it from people getting scared and dumping it to the ground, and it shows.


I agree with you, the endless mining model is showing its flaws, especially with the current price. The continual flooding of new coins onto the market regardless of demand and have to be absorbed. Mining is currently unprofitable and I have to ask; what happens to the network when miners stop mining? Things might get very interesting with BTC this year. Who knows, maybe they'll fork it into a PoS coin, but I don't know the logistics involved considering how established the current system is. I don't believe cryptos are going to die, but I'm very far from believing BTC is the end all, be all and it may well be overtaken by a good PoS coin.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Tried to register fxopen, doesnt appear to service USA residents. Is that correct or am i missing something?
> 
> Nevermind, found it, merica residents restricted.
> 
> Any suggestions for alternatives forex sites that are reputable?


Try FXCM, it's a good broker overall.
Careful with FX, it's getting popular lately, but it's really cutthroat







(market makers will eat you alive if you do intraday trading recklessly)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I agree with you, the endless mining model is showing its flaws, especially with the current price. The continual flooding of new coins onto the market regardless of demand and have to be absorbed. Mining is currently unprofitable and I have to ask; what happens to the network when miners stop mining? Things might get very interesting with BTC this year. Who knows, maybe they'll fork it into a PoS coin, but I don't know the logistics involved considering how established the current system is. I don't believe cryptos are going to die, but I'm very far from believing BTC is the end all, be all and it may well be overtaken by a good PoS coin.


Indeed, we might see something coming in the form of a PoS coin, should be interesting to see how it evolves.
I'm in the sidelines though, only investing on gold and silver, and holding dollars between trades.
Trading forex and stocks/futures, etc. for customers.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try FXCM, it's a good broker overall.
> Careful with FX, it's getting popular lately, but it's really cutthroat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (market makers will eat you alive if you do intraday trading recklessly)
> Indeed, we might see something coming in the form of a PoS coin, should be interesting to see how it evolves.
> I'm in the sidelines though, only investing on gold and silver, and holding dollars between trades.
> Trading forex and stocks/futures, etc. for customers.


Thanks, Yeah I had alreadt found them and signed up. Sucks that leverage is clipped at 50x since Dodd Frank legislation. Been doing rather well lately on 1broker just playing the swings on USDJPY and EURUSD at 100x and 200x. Love the liquidity on these FX markets.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Thanks, Yeah I had alreadt found them and signed up. Sucks that leverage is clipped at 50x since Dodd Frank legislation. Been doing rather well lately on 1broker just playing the swings on USDJPY and EURUSD at 100x and 200x. Love the liquidity on these FX markets.


You don't need huge leverage, in fact that's a trap to wipe out newbs accounts...

You got pm.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## ivanlabrie

Rofl!









I trade using weekly...open trade, then forget for a month. xD
Still funny though.


----------



## invincible20xx

i take it nobody is mining any more ?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i take it nobody is mining any more ?


Unprofitable unless you have free electric.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Unprofitable unless you have free electric.


i have , is mining monero the best option these days ?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i have , is mining monero the best option these days ?


Idunno. here is something.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=583449.msg10572220#msg10572220

added

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=583449.msg10642119#msg10642119


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## Ceadderman

Didn't know where to put this but...

http://blog.paybase.com/hashlet-end-of-life-announcement/

Cloud mining is done. A bit odd how they've bungled handled matters imho.

~Ceadder


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Didn't know where to put this but...
> 
> http://blog.paybase.com/hashlet-end-of-life-announcement/
> 
> Cloud mining is done. A bit odd how they've bungled handled matters imho.
> 
> ~Ceadder


GAW is in for a serious amount of hurt.

*GAW Miners Catches SEC, FTC, IRS, DHS Attention*
http://coinfire.io/2015/03/06/coin-fire-gaw-miners-catches-sec-ftc-irs-dhs-attention/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Didn't know where to put this but...
> 
> http://blog.paybase.com/hashlet-end-of-life-announcement/
> 
> Cloud mining is done. A bit odd how they've bungled handled matters imho.
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> GAW is in for a serious amount of hurt.
> 
> *GAW Miners Catches SEC, FTC, IRS, DHS Attention*
> http://coinfire.io/2015/03/06/coin-fire-gaw-miners-catches-sec-ftc-irs-dhs-attention/


Let's hope all those asic manufacturers burn in lawsuit hell...I've always said they were scum.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


That guy really gets around. In his last interview he was a Nvidia engineer.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> That guy really gets around. In his last interview he was a Nvidia engineer.


LOL, RITE!

XMR going nuts last 2 days, may get back to previous high since Dark is changing name and the rats are leaving the sinking ship!









https://www.poloniex.com/exchange#btc_xmr


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Didn't know where to put this but...
> 
> http://blog.paybase.com/hashlet-end-of-life-announcement/
> 
> Cloud mining is done. A bit odd how they've bungled handled matters imho.
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> GAW is in for a serious amount of hurt.
> 
> *GAW Miners Catches SEC, FTC, IRS, DHS Attention*
> http://coinfire.io/2015/03/06/coin-fire-gaw-miners-catches-sec-ftc-irs-dhs-attention/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hope all those asic manufacturers burn in lawsuit hell...I've always said they were scum.
Click to expand...

Well I guess I got scammed then. This guy really takes the Con game to a whole nother level.

Gonna keep my eyes peeled for a collective action lawsuit cause dude owes me for my initial investment of 5 Miners +1 Gift Miner and 2 other Zen Miners. Doubtful I would be able to collect on the $7 Gift miner but the others were $15 miners. I didn't put too much into it but that's not the point. It's thieves like that, which will be the downfall of Bitcoin mining. People aren't going to trust anything that has a lot of sketchiness behind it.









I talked to one of his underlings and she said that anyone owning miners would get "vouchers"(ala Fast Furious 6 opening with Roman Pierce) for their newest miners. Eff that. After reading that article he can hang onto those vouchers and wait for the impending fallout resultive of his sketchiness.

~Ceadder


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hope you guys kept your xmr, and sold your x-children at 4000 sats...I missed that sale, but we managed to liquidate the donation funds.

I'll be updating the thread at btctalk...I'm a bit depressed with the outcome, but at least we donated some money.

As for xmr, really crazy, and yeah, it seems to be one of the few legit coins out there.
Watch out for a btc and ltcusd price increase until April 13 guys, it can increase by 35% and 75% respectively, best case scenario.
Invalidation level is 247 for btcusd and 1.78usd for ltcusd.

If we don't move rapidly above 300 and 367, I'd be wary of further increases in price.

Good luck!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Is there any explanation to the jump in btc price at the moment? It got to $300/btc the other day


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Is there any explanation to the jump in btc price at the moment? It got to $300/btc the other day


Was undervalued after profit takers dumped. Coupled with China and Russia.


----------



## ivanlabrie

News about JP Morgan/Goldman Sachs publishing a report on BTC I think...whatever the reason, price can jump over 350 and up to 440 in the coming weeks.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> News about JP Morgan/Goldman Sachs publishing a report on BTC I think...whatever the reason, price can jump over 350 and up to 440 in the coming weeks.


LOL, I cashed mine out yesterday. Doh


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> LOL, I cashed mine out yesterday. Doh


No prob...look at LTC as well, there was a bullish setup brewing, target was a 50-75% jump up by April.

https://bitcoinmagazine.com/19551/jpmorgan-star-blythe-masters-leads-bitcoin-startup/

This should fuel the fire if all things go well.
Not sure it can climb over 367 though, but we'll see.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No prob...look at LTC as well, there was a bullish setup brewing, target was a 50-75% jump up by April.
> 
> https://bitcoinmagazine.com/19551/jpmorgan-star-blythe-masters-leads-bitcoin-startup/
> 
> This should fuel the fire if all things go well.
> Not sure it can climb over 367 though, but we'll see.


I'll be throwing it on the poker table tomorrow so If I double or triple up I'll buy back in.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I'll be throwing it on the poker table tomorrow so If I double or triple up I'll buy back in.


Nice









I've always wanted to learn how to play, using statistics and whatnot, but I never did.
Have fun


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to learn how to play, using statistics and whatnot, but I never did.
> Have fun


Funny thing is no matter how many stats and percentage you know it all comes down to lady luck in the end.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to learn how to play, using statistics and whatnot, but I never did.
> Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Funny thing is no matter how many stats and percentage you know it all comes down to lady luck in the end.*
Click to expand...

This, all this.

I will never forget the night I got quad 7's, and then the NEXT hand, a full house. Baited everyone on the table both hands. The look on their faces lol.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This, all this.
> 
> I will never forget the night I got quad 7's, and then the NEXT hand, a full house. Baited everyone on the table both hands. The look on their faces lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

In poker perhaps...in trading you could take random entries and just make sure you let your winners run more than the losers and make money in the end.








50/50 chance, magic of statistics.


----------



## Rit

Is it worth starting to mine bitcoins? or is it kind of up to the 'professionals' aka the people that build mining rigs?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Is it worth starting to mine bitcoins? or is it kind of up to the 'professionals' aka the people that build mining rigs?


Even the Pro's are folding shop and declaring bankruptcy.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Even the Pro's are folding shop and declaring bankruptcy.


So does this mean it's gonna be a really really *really* long time until all the bitcoin is mined? If it's not worth mining, people wont mine it, therefore it will never all be mined?


----------



## mfdoom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So does this mean it's gonna be a really really *really* long time until all the bitcoin is mined? If it's not worth mining, people wont mine it, therefore it will never all be mined?


hardware needs to keep up, maybe amd new gpus will bring back mining


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So does this mean it's gonna be a really really *really* long time until all the bitcoin is mined? If it's not worth mining, people wont mine it, therefore it will never all be mined?


Idunno???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> hardware needs to keep up, maybe amd new gpus will bring back mining


BTC will never be CPU or GPU profitable, It's probably not even possible anymore although I really don't know.


----------



## Rit

Well let's say you have a general computer at home, good video card, and you mine 24/7. What's the turn around time to get 1 coin?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Well let's say you have a general computer at home, good video card, and you mine 24/7. What's the turn around time to get 1 coin?


Several years I believe.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Well let's say you have a general computer at home, good video card, and you mine 24/7. What's the turn around time to get 1 coin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Even the Pro's are folding shop and declaring bankruptcy.


I know for a fact that many manufacturers are still mining profitably...btc that is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Idunno???
> BTC will never be CPU or GPU profitable, It's probably not even possible anymore although I really don't know.


I hear Etherium will be GPU mineable...also new coins coming out.
Nothing extraordinary yet.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I know for a fact that many manufacturers are still mining profitably...btc that is.


It's always profitable when you have idiots buying your equipment after you already used it to ROI.









As soon as they dry up then the hashrate should be hitting the skids until the price recovers.
Quote:


> I hear Etherium will be GPU mineable...also new coins coming out.
> Nothing extraordinary yet.


I'll check it out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> It's always profitable when you have idiots buying your equipment after you already used it to ROI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as they dry up then the hashrate should be hitting the skids until the price recovers.
> I'll check it out.


I know some guys who manufacture gear and can still mine profitably with their own rigs if power costs are low.
I wouldn't reccomend mining to anyone though...the small guy is lost.
If I can get a capable GPU I'll post a guide once the Etherium client is out.


----------



## Hokies83

I had several hundred bitcoins when they hit over 1k I dumped them all lol paid off house bought a car started my own business lol.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I had several hundred bitcoins when they hit over 1k I dumped them all lol paid off house bought a car started my own business lol.


You are the man Hokies! I wish I had inquired more about it when I first heard you talking about it. Although it I did profit enough to buy the computer I have now and a nice sound system for my TV. Wish I was on early enough for the big money. That 2015 corvette looks crazy!


----------



## invincible20xx

what to mine these days on free electricity and r9 290's , 6900's and 7900's ? anybody got an idea what is the most profitable now for gpus ?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> what to mine these days on free electricity and r9 290's , 6900's and 7900's ? anybody got an idea what is the most profitable now for gpus ?


FPGA's and Asic's I think.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> FPGA's and Asic's I think.


so nothing worth it on gpus anymore ? even on free electricity ....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> so nothing worth it on gpus anymore ? even on free electricity ....


Try this one.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1006527.0

Be quick and I would sell fast.


----------



## Ceadderman

I am hoping that is still available in the future. I have two AMD 6870 an an abundance of free power for a year.

~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I am hoping that is still available in the future. I have two AMD 6870 an an abundance of free power for a year.
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm biding my time with [email protected] until something comes up, or until Win 10 preview shuts down....


----------



## ledzepp3

What's a decent miner to start out with? I traded for a while with BTC and I'd like to get back into mining a little bit while my electricity isn't paid for by me


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> What's a decent miner to start out with? I traded for a while with BTC and I'd like to get back into mining a little bit while my electricity isn't paid for by me












This should be a good starting place, probably get you about 2BTC a month.

In all seriousness, don't bother with mining. Not worth it even with free electricity.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, unless you're a manufacturer of mining gear...not even altcoins will work now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cmon you guys dude has free 24/7 stable power. Anything mined would be profitable.

Won't get you your first Ferrari but it would be profitable. Wouldn't it?

~Ceadder


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cmon you guys dude has free 24/7 stable power. Anything mined would be profitable.
> 
> Won't get you your first Ferrari but it would be profitable. Wouldn't it?
> 
> ~Ceadder


I think even if you have a small farm you are still only looking at a few $$ per month, so yes profitable, but worthwhile? Not for most. When I stopped months ago even with 4x 280x the best altcoin would have made me less than $10/mo (free electricity) and all that extra heat and tearing up the cards wasn't worth that.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cmon you guys dude has free 24/7 stable power. Anything mined would be profitable.
> 
> Won't get you your first Ferrari but it would be profitable. Wouldn't it?
> 
> ~Ceadder


Pennies a day is not profit. Even over a year that's still nothing. Can't pay for anything. Mining is dead if you don't have a huge farm already.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cmon you guys dude has free 24/7 stable power. Anything mined would be profitable.
> 
> Won't get you your first Ferrari but it would be profitable. Wouldn't it?
> 
> ~Ceadder


I agree with you.

With free electricity anything is profitable.

The problem is, people are not going to tell you what to mine. It takes away their profit.

I am not doing awesome by any means but $8-$10 a day for me is still good. And yes I am paying for electric.

I look at it this way for me. It's a hobby and every hobby I have done has cost me money, now I make some of it back. Just a fraction but it's still fun for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cmon you guys dude has free 24/7 stable power. Anything mined would be profitable.
> 
> Won't get you your first Ferrari but it would be profitable. Wouldn't it?
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> With free electricity anything is profitable.
> 
> The problem is, people are not going to tell you what to mine. It takes away their profit.
> 
> I am not doing awesome by any means but $8-$10 a day for me is still good. And yes I am paying for electric.
> 
> I look at it this way for me. It's a hobby and every hobby I have done has cost me money, now I make some of it back. Just a fraction but it's still fun for me.


You're doing quite well!
On what gear mate?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You're doing quite well!
> On what gear mate?


Running 13 750ti's and 1 970 and 1 960.

Sold all my AMD gear off except my 280x. They just take too much power and I don't have the patience to play with voltage and settings for the AMD gear.

So just the Nvidia cards are doing a bit of good for me.


----------



## ccRicers

Didn't know you could still make moolah off GPU mining. Looks like NVidia won out in the end with their efficient Maxwell cards


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Didn't know you could still make moolah off GPU mining. Looks like NVidia won out in the end with their efficient Maxwell cards


lol, I wouldn't say that at all. AMD made a killing and nvidia showed up to late too the game.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Didn't know you could still make moolah off GPU mining. Looks like NVidia won out in the end with their efficient Maxwell cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering 290 & 290x were sold out pretty much from date of launch to miners, I would say that nVidia was the only option left for mining. I intended to buy 290x2 but since they weren't available an I had bills to pay at Tax time I just stayed on 6870s.
> 
> I will be getting 390 this time though I think. 4.5x faster than DDR5. Probably won't mine with it but never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I wouldn't say that at all. AMD made a killing and nvidia showed up to late too the game.
Click to expand...


----------



## ccRicers

I know that AMD was dominant in the mining business, but as profit margins for all the altcoins dwindled power consumption became more of a factor. And like Ceadderman said, the cards became prohibitively expensive. Building a sub-$800 mining rig with four 750 Ti's and using less than 500 watts of power combined became a lot more appealing.

Verdict is still out on the 390's. Power efficiency is the main area where AMD needs to catch up IMO.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I know that AMD was dominant in the mining business, but as profit margins for all the altcoins dwindled power consumption became more of a factor. And like Ceadderman said, the cards became prohibitively expensive. Building a sub-$800 mining rig with four 750 Ti's and using less than 500 watts of power combined became a lot more appealing.
> 
> Verdict is still out on the 390's. Power efficiency is the main area where AMD needs to catch up IMO.


As has been stated unless you have free electric (still a waste mostly) mining is not profitable hence no mining market for gpu's. Nvidia caught a few months at the end. That is all.


----------



## zantetheo

In case you want to invest you can join this respectable fund which will be ready in 30 days from now. I think is very interesting for people who want to invest but don't know how.

Already raised almost 500K in a few days.

https://bnktothefuture.com/pitches/2081/_bitcoin-capital-crypto-fund-managed-by-max-keiser-simon-dixon


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> In case you want to invest you can join this respectable fund which will be ready in 30 days from now. I think is very interesting for people who want to invest but don't know how.
> 
> Already raised almost 500K in a few days.
> 
> https://bnktothefuture.com/pitches/2081/_bitcoin-capital-crypto-fund-managed-by-max-keiser-simon-dixon


Hah, I would never throw money away like that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> As has been stated unless you have free electric (still a waste mostly) mining is not profitable hence no mining market for gpu's. Nvidia caught a few months at the end. That is all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> In case you want to invest you can join this respectable fund which will be ready in 30 days from now. I think is very interesting for people who want to invest but don't know how.
> 
> Already raised almost 500K in a few days.
> 
> https://bnktothefuture.com/pitches/2081/_bitcoin-capital-crypto-fund-managed-by-max-keiser-simon-dixon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Hah, I would never throw money away like that.


Same, investing is a word people like to use, but this is more akin to gambling.
How do you know what these guys will do to make any money? What guarantees do you have that they won't scam you?
Why not own Bitcoins yourself instead?
I'd do my homework on trading/investing before jumping on that, or spending money on Bitcoin.


----------



## brasilminer

Hello everyone, cheers from Brasil.
(Sorry about my english)

I´m running a cloud company, and have about usd 40k monthly in cloud service that I´m not using...

You guys think it´s possible to assemble a Mining Farm with these 40k month?

The clouds that I´m using have strong NVIDIA GPU servers, if I spend all that money, I will get about 50x NVIDIA GRID K2 8gb DDR5 GPUs working 24/7.

Maybe this make some profit in LITECOIN Mining ?

For what I read Bitcoin is impossible... but maybe Litecoin ?

I have about 400k dollars that I can spend on this, maybe I can do about 50k dollars or more in one year ?

I know I would be burning money, but I have all these computational power, maybe it´s worth a try.

Many thanks and regards.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasilminer*
> 
> Hello everyone, cheers from Brasil.
> (Sorry about my english)
> 
> I´m running a cloud company, and have about usd 40k monthly in cloud service that I´m not using...
> 
> You guys think it´s possible to assemble a Mining Farm with these 40k month?
> 
> The clouds that I´m using have strong NVIDIA GPU servers, if I spend all that money, I will get about 50x NVIDIA GRID K2 8gb DDR5 GPUs working 24/7.
> 
> Maybe this make some profit in LITECOIN Mining ?
> 
> For what I read Bitcoin is impossible... but maybe Litecoin ?
> 
> I have about 400k dollars that I can spend on this, maybe I can do about 50k dollars or more in one year ?
> 
> I know I would be burning money, but I have all these computational power, maybe it´s worth a try.
> 
> Many thanks and regards.


If indeed you really came onto this site to ask where to spend your 400k which I doubt then I will tell you goto a dedicated site for your advice. Personally I would think it moronic to throw that kind of cake at a market in retreat.


----------



## brasilminer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> If indeed you really came onto this site to ask where to spend your 400k which I doubt then I will tell you goto a dedicated site for your advice. Personally I would think it moronic to throw that kind of cake at a market in retreat.


Thanks for the feedback Hueristic !!

The good thing about Cloud Computing is that I can do it on demand, no need to spend any money upfront.
The idea is to assemble the farm, paying hourly, scalling the machines as necessary.

If it´s not paying off I can shut down them at any time and the charge stops...

Maybe I´m tripping :~~ but you think it didin´t worth a shot at all ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasilminer*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Hueristic !!
> 
> The good thing about Cloud Computing is that I can do it on demand, no need to spend any money upfront.
> The idea is to assemble the farm, paying hourly, scalling the machines as necessary.
> 
> If it´s not paying off I can shut down them at any time and the charge stops...
> 
> Maybe I´m tripping :~~ but you think it didin´t worth a shot at all ?


You're awfully late to the game. No, it won't work, if you have money to burn, I'd suggest learning about trading instead.
Risking 1% of your capital per operation, say 1-3 times per week with 400k, can net 15-50% per annum trading forex. You can make more than that too.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasilminer*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Hueristic !!
> 
> The good thing about Cloud Computing is that I can do it on demand, no need to spend any money upfront.
> The idea is to assemble the farm, paying hourly, scalling the machines as necessary.
> 
> If it´s not paying off I can shut down them at any time and the charge stops...
> 
> Maybe I´m tripping :~~ but you think it didin´t worth a shot at all ?


Well then you can beat a dead dog and Ltc all you want. Not many choices with a large Cap that can take a slaughter. Maybe Dash?


----------



## brasilminer

Maybe if I do it in the MultiPool ?

Mining different kinds of currency?


----------



## NapsterAU

Has anyone been following BlackCoin? It has gone up heaps over the last week or 2.

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/blackcoin/


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> Has anyone been following BlackCoin? It has gone up heaps over the last week or 2.
> 
> https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/blackcoin/


http://www.altcoinfever.com/good-bad-or-ugly-blackcoin/

I would never touch it do to the damage it's done to other good coins but thats no reason for you to not try to profit. But be ready for the Epic dump.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> http://www.altcoinfever.com/good-bad-or-ugly-blackcoin/
> 
> I would never touch it do to *the damage it's done to other good coins* but thats no reason for you to not try to profit. But be ready for the Epic dump.


What damage is that you speak of?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What damage is that you speak of?


BC was the first Virus Coin, I.E. Setup multipools to mine marketcap from other coins. No real innovation and just a fanboy club of idiots supporting a worthless get rich quick scheme. It destroyed the Market Cap of alot of worthy endeavors for quick cashouts.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> BC was the first Virus Coin, I.E. Setup multipools to mine marketcap from other coins. No real innovation and just a fanboy club of idiots supporting a worthless get rich quick scheme. It destroyed the Market Cap of alot of worthy endeavors for quick cashouts.


Oh yeah that's right, i forgot about that aspect.

I haven't really been paying attention to the ALT/BTC scene tbh. Far more profitable to trade Forex.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Oh yeah that's right, i forgot about that aspect.
> 
> I haven't really been paying attention to the ALT/BTC scene tbh. Far more profitable to trade Forex.


Someday when I'm rich I'll delve into forex. I don't see that as too soon if I continue living at the casino.


----------



## Hueristic

This is VERY bad.

https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/cryptography-researchers-users-face-jail-time-australia/


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah it is. It's relates to terrorism, but the implications of such a move is ridiculously appalling.









~Ceadder


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Someday when I'm rich I'll delve into forex. I don't see that as too soon if I continue living at the casino.


To trade forex, you need at least 1000-5000usd...even then, it's still pocket change compared to the 20k I'd reccomend to actually be able to live off it and keep a reasonable risk exposure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> This is VERY bad.
> 
> https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/cryptography-researchers-users-face-jail-time-australia/


Also this:

http://www.wired.com/2015/05/silk-road-creator-ross-ulbricht-sentenced-life-prison/

Interesting read...I know what my view is on the subject but can't discuss it here. Just read the article and see for yourselves.

On that note, Bitshares has started a massive uptrend, it might rebound and then continue higher, based on both fundamental and technical analysis I conducted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah it is. It's relates to terrorism, but the implications of such a move is ridiculously appalling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


----------



## Hueristic

http://cointelegraph.com/news/114604/good-bitcoin-bad-bitcoin-blockchain-analytics-and-fungibility


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks for sharing, this might increase the BTC popularity actually.

I have a buy reccomendation for Bitcoin, holding time is a month or two at least.

https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/5jEOt5qS-BTCUSD-Potential-rally-ahead/

The chart is for Bitstamp. Idea is buying Bitcoin now, risking it can depreciate 9% (if it hits 219 you'd have to exit since the forecast would be invalid) but with potential upside of 30 to 62%.

Price for entry is 244-46, or any dip as long as above 232.08. (Bitstamp quotes)

I'll take this one, probability of hitting 30% gains is 65%, of hitting 62% 50/50.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I want to start mining an AltCoin just for fun since I've never tried but GUIMiner and my wallet are confusing to setup. I feel like a 5 year old trying to do this.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I want to start mining an AltCoin just for fun since I've never tried but GUIMiner and my wallet are confusing to setup. I feel like a 5 year old trying to do this.


Don't even bother. This is not like before.


----------



## deathlikeeric

so guys i was in the mining scene a while back when the prices were super high and mining with video card was they way to go lol now i got a deal on a GAWminer Black Widow 14-16MHS for $100 usd. would itbe worth it or not? i know i'm not into this to make a big profit or nothing it would be mostly to mine and hope that the prices gets high down the road. Also i would need to get a psu and a raspberry pi to run it off of, would this all be worth it or not?


----------



## mihco

Nice call


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks for sharing, this might increase the BTC popularity actually.
> 
> I have a buy reccomendation for Bitcoin, holding time is a month or two at least.
> 
> https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/5jEOt5qS-BTCUSD-Potential-rally-ahead/
> 
> The chart is for Bitstamp. Idea is buying Bitcoin now, risking it can depreciate 9% (if it hits 219 you'd have to exit since the forecast would be invalid) but with potential upside of 30 to 62%.
> 
> Price for entry is 244-46, or any dip as long as above 232.08. (Bitstamp quotes)
> 
> I'll take this one, probability of hitting 30% gains is 65%, of hitting 62% 50/50.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*


That's what I do...check out my profile, have been getting 60-70% of my forecasts right in the short term.








(Learned from a hedge fund manager)

Risk was 9%, profit 30%. Not bad


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mining's back on track guys: http://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/2675/mining-on-windows-7-8-a-working-version?new=1

Ethereum is paying pretty well.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Nice... right after I just sold my last GPU









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mining's back on track guys: http://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/2675/mining-on-windows-7-8-a-working-version?new=1
> 
> Ethereum is paying pretty well.


I tried setting up my rig and couldn't get it to work. Stuck on step 4. I get no cmd prompt to enter new account.


----------



## Hueristic

https://www.bitfinex.com/pages/announcements/?id=51


----------



## Ceadderman

Figures. This is what happens when government passes laws behind the scenes.









No Big Gulps and now you cannot even barter cryptocurrencies. Next up you will be required to pay a toll at stoplights to cross the street. I am really glad I don't live in the NYC.









~Ceadder


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Figures. This is what happens when government passes laws behind the scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Big Gulps and now you cannot even barter cryptocurrencies. Next up you will be required to pay a toll at stoplights to cross the street. I am really glad I don't live in the NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Financial epicenter of the world...one would expect they would keep close watch of these disruptive technologies.

I'm watching the crash closely, posted a chart, and my prediction is confirmed, it' getting really scary out here...if we cross 246-236, we will see a free fall to 150 or lower.

https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/W5vr2Ji2-BTCUSD-Bulls-in-danger/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I tried setting up my rig and couldn't get it to work. Stuck on step 4. I get no cmd prompt to enter new account.


open a cmd prompt, type geth attach and enter. You can type commands there. (the normal geth has to be running in a different CMD for it to work)


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> open a cmd prompt, type geth attach and enter. You can type commands there. (the normal geth has to be running in a different CMD for it to work)


Pretend im an idiot, cause im still lost. I type that in and get nothing. Im sure im missing something.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Pretend im an idiot, cause im still lost. I type that in and get nothing. Im sure im missing something.


You downloaded geth, installed ethereum go client, and have gpus and drivers installed...read the guide to set up the wallet account.
To mine you need to go to program files, inside the ethereum client folder, there's an ethminer.exe file there.
Run it in a new cmd with the ethpool commands: ethpool.org
Read the faq, not too hard, but the insiders surely won't do much to help. Super difficult to get involved, mostly done for coders. I smell a pump. An even bigger one.

Sidenote:

Have you guys tried 1broker.com yet? It's pretty good to trade while holding BTC.
I'm holding my btc and trading to accumulate more, since it serves as a hedge vs the peso devaluating vs the dollar (yes, it devaluates faster than btc! my local currency...).
You can trade stocks, commodities and currencies funding it with Bitcoin, with no paperwork or hassles. (this isn't advertising haha)
I also got my tradingview page, some follow me there, we have a killer gold and euro trade coming (and a few stock ones, dax, s&p500 and dow longs tomorrow, and oil short)
The news that'll come out tomorrow and on Friday will be huge, I think the next move will be gigantic, regarding the euro, dollar, gold, oil, and stocks.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You downloaded geth, installed ethereum go client, and have gpus and drivers installed...read the guide to set up the wallet account.
> To mine you need to go to program files, inside the ethereum client folder, there's an ethminer.exe file there.
> Run it in a new cmd with the ethpool commands: ethpool.org
> Read the faq, not too hard, *but the insiders surely won't do much to help. Super difficult to get involved,* mostly done for coders. I smell a pump. An even bigger one.
> 
> Sidenote:
> 
> Have you guys tried 1broker.com yet? It's pretty good to trade while holding BTC.
> I'm holding my btc and trading to accumulate more, since it serves as a hedge vs the peso devaluating vs the dollar (yes, it devaluates faster than btc! my local currency...).
> You can trade stocks, commodities and currencies funding it with Bitcoin, with no paperwork or hassles. (this isn't advertising haha)
> I also got my tradingview page, some follow me there, we have a killer gold and euro trade coming (and a few stock ones, dax, s&p500 and dow longs tomorrow, and oil short)
> The news that'll come out tomorrow and on Friday will be huge, I think the next move will be gigantic, regarding the euro, dollar, gold, oil, and stocks.


You sure are right about that.

Had zero help with questions after hours of messing with it finally got it going.

Actually found a block but pool mining for the day to see how it goes.

Still can't get 8 Mh/s out of a 750ti but still trying. Best I got so far is 1.2-2.0 Mh/s per.

Good luck to all trying. Reminds me of when XMR started and their "wallet" to get started.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> You sure are right about that.
> 
> Had zero help with questions after hours of messing with it finally got it going.
> 
> Actually found a block but pool mining for the day to see how it goes.
> 
> Still can't get 8 Mh/s out of a 750ti but still trying. Best I got so far is 1.2-2.0 Mh/s per.
> 
> Good luck to all trying. Reminds me of when XMR started and their "wallet" to get started.


Yeah, indeed...I think it has some pump potential.

I'm getting 17mh/s out of R9 270s atm.


----------



## mihco

Is maxwell any good?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Is maxwell any good?


If you mean for Ether, right now hard to say.

No real optimized miner. Best "reported" hash rate was with a 970 at 24 Mh/s but they also say the 750ti does 8 Mh/s and I am no where near that but I am also not on Linux.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You downloaded geth, installed ethereum go client, and have gpus and drivers installed...read the guide to set up the wallet account.
> To mine you need to go to program files, inside the ethereum client folder, there's an ethminer.exe file there.
> Run it in a new cmd with the ethpool commands: ethpool.org
> Read the faq, not too hard, but the insiders surely won't do much to help. Super difficult to get involved, mostly done for coders. I smell a pump. An even bigger one.
> 
> Sidenote:
> 
> Have you guys tried 1broker.com yet? It's pretty good to trade while holding BTC.
> I'm holding my btc and trading to accumulate more, since it serves as a hedge vs the peso devaluating vs the dollar (yes, it devaluates faster than btc! my local currency...).
> You can trade stocks, commodities and currencies funding it with Bitcoin, with no paperwork or hassles. (this isn't advertising haha)
> I also got my tradingview page, some follow me there, we have a killer gold and euro trade coming (and a few stock ones, dax, s&p500 and dow longs tomorrow, and oil short)
> The news that'll come out tomorrow and on Friday will be huge, I think the next move will be gigantic, regarding the euro, dollar, gold, oil, and stocks.


Thanks, will give it a go on the mining and see.

I been using 1broker for awhile now. Itis pretty easy to use. I switch back and forth between tradersway (accepts and pays out in BTC) and 1broker depending on the trading conditions. 1broker has the better spread on AUDNZD and tradersway has the better margin limit on gold. I use ctrader as the executions are much faster then mt4.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> If you mean for Ether, right now hard to say.
> 
> No real optimized miner. Best "reported" hash rate was with a 970 at 24 Mh/s but they also say the 750ti does 8 Mh/s and I am no where near that but I am also not on Linux.


Each 280x does 26mh/s, 270s 17mh/s. Swwms like amd wins for now.
It's a memory intensive miner, so I supposed cbuchner could pull off something to put NVIDIA ahead, or wolf0 but not for now.
I'm curious to see the new memory the AMD Fury uses in action xD
Trading at poloniex got really intense!
I'm sending 20 cents there and see if I can go 10x in a week. Will be fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Thanks, will give it a go on the mining and see.
> 
> I been using 1broker for awhile now. Itis pretty easy to use. I switch back and forth between tradersway (accepts and pays out in BTC) and 1broker depending on the trading conditions. 1broker has the better spread on AUDNZD and tradersway has the better margin limit on gold. I use ctrader as the executions are much faster then mt4.


You can hook up third party software to 1broker?
I'm fine with their platform since I trade daily and weekly stocks and commodities there. (only dow, SP, gold, eurusd, oil wti and dax).
For normal FX I use an MT4 broker called Global Prime, 100% reccomended, no stop hunts, very fair and transparent ECN. The only thing better is interactive brokers, but that one's super complicated to sign up, and for bigger accounts.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Each 280x does 26mh/s, 270s 17mh/s. Swwms like amd wins for now.
> It's a memory intensive miner, so I supposed cbuchner could pull off something to put NVIDIA ahead, or wolf0 but not for now.
> I'm curious to see the new memory the AMD Fury uses in action xD
> Trading at poloniex got really intense!
> I'm sending 20 cents there and see if I can go 10x in a week. Will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hook up third party software to 1broker?
> I'm fine with their platform since I trade daily and weekly stocks and commodities there. (only dow, SP, gold, eurusd, oil wti and dax).
> For normal FX I use an MT4 broker called Global Prime, 100% reccomended, no stop hunts, very fair and transparent ECN. The only thing better is interactive brokers, but that one's super complicated to sign up, and for bigger accounts.


1broker did release an api and there is a .net interface that has been developed. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1087399.0

I have not used it, i may in the near future give it a go.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> 1broker did release an api and there is a .net interface that has been developed. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1087399.0
> 
> I have not used it, i may in the near future give it a go.


Cool, it doesn't matter for me because I trade daily and weekly indices and commodities (and eurusd).
Traded ethbtc with margin and made 5% today.
Then I decided to buy eth at 0.64 and now lending it, and some btc at polo.
I aim for 0.012 or more. in ETH.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool, it doesn't matter for me because I trade daily and weekly indices and commodities (and eurusd).
> Traded ethbtc with margin and made 5% today.
> Then I decided to buy eth at 0.64 and now lending it, and some btc at polo.
> I aim for 0.012 or more. in ETH.


That volume on polo is crazy, i noticed yesterday that it was at 12K volume? Woah!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Each 280x does 26mh/s, 270s 17mh/s. Swwms like amd wins for now.
> It's a memory intensive miner, so I supposed cbuchner could pull off something to put NVIDIA ahead, or wolf0 but not for now.
> I'm curious to see the new memory the AMD Fury uses in action xD
> Trading at poloniex got really intense!
> I'm sending 20 cents there and see if I can go 10x in a week. Will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hook up third party software to 1broker?
> I'm fine with their platform since I trade daily and weekly stocks and commodities there. (only dow, SP, gold, eurusd, oil wti and dax).
> For normal FX I use an MT4 broker called Global Prime, 100% reccomended, no stop hunts, very fair and transparent ECN. The only thing better is interactive brokers, but that one's super complicated to sign up, and for bigger accounts.


Is anyone mining now? Does it cover electricity? Man I'd love to get back into this...


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Is anyone mining now? Does it cover electricity? Man I'd love to get back into this...


Theres some info on how to set it up, however solo seems to be a futile effort at current difficulty and the one pool that is available cut off new clients. See here for more info: http://cryptomining-blog.com/

I couldn't get it set up to work at all. I swear you need a phd in computer science for it to work properly...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Theres some info on how to set it up, however solo seems to be a futile effort at current difficulty and the one pool that is available cut off new clients. See here for more info: http://cryptomining-blog.com/
> 
> I couldn't get it set up to work at all. I swear you need a phd in computer science for it to work properly...


























bummer... figures. Thank you sir.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Theres some info on how to set it up, however solo seems to be a futile effort at current difficulty and the one pool that is available cut off new clients. See here for more info: http://cryptomining-blog.com/
> 
> I couldn't get it set up to work at all. I swear you need a phd in computer science for it to work properly...


Sorry to hear that Rage.

It does take some work to get set up.

the issue I had at the beginning was I was forgetting to us the change command in the cmd.exe window. As in cd C:\yada\yada\yada to get to the geth and etherminer program. You have to use a cmd window for each.

Then I did not set up the geth correct and was mining on the test net for a day and a half and knew something was wrong because I was getting blocks left and right. I finally restarted on another rig and got everything going correct.

The issue is there is literally no one helping to get started. It seems that they want to keep everyone out of the project which could be a bad thing in the long run.

As for the pool I was lucky and got on i but was only getting like 3 coins a day so I figured I would solo mine it for the heck of it. so far I am getting about 2 blocks a day. i'll take that.

Our real issue is that this is definitely more suited for AMD cards than Nvidia. If you do have Nvidia cards they work a whole lot better on Linux than Windows. Windows, 750ti about 2 Mh/s. Linux, 750ti 9-10 Mh/s. the people who have it running good on Windows surely isn't saying how.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> That volume on polo is crazy, i noticed yesterday that it was at 12K volume? Woah!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Is anyone mining now? Does it cover electricity? Man I'd love to get back into this...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Sorry to hear that Rage.
> 
> It does take some work to get set up.
> 
> the issue I had at the beginning was I was forgetting to us the change command in the cmd.exe window. As in cd C:\yada\yada\yada to get to the geth and etherminer program. You have to use a cmd window for each.
> 
> Then I did not set up the geth correct and was mining on the test net for a day and a half and knew something was wrong because I was getting blocks left and right. I finally restarted on another rig and got everything going correct.
> 
> The issue is there is literally no one helping to get started. It seems that they want to keep everyone out of the project which could be a bad thing in the long run.
> 
> As for the pool I was lucky and got on i but was only getting like 3 coins a day so I figured I would solo mine it for the heck of it. so far I am getting about 2 blocks a day. i'll take that.
> 
> Our real issue is that this is definitely more suited for AMD cards than Nvidia. If you do have Nvidia cards they work a whole lot better on Linux than Windows. Windows, 750ti about 2 Mh/s. Linux, 750ti 9-10 Mh/s. the people who have it running good on Windows surely isn't saying how.


Try this:

http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/ethereum-pool-mining/

I posted my analysis on ETH at tradingview:

https://www.tradingview.com/chart/ETHXBT/Un7xDrN6-Ethereum-bearish-time-at-mode-signal-target-not-reached-in-time/

Using an investment strategy, maintaining a 30% btc weigh in my eth exposure. If it moves up or down 5% from entry, I buy or sell to keep the btc amount on it the same.
This creates profits when buying the lows, and selling once above the entry price by 5%, while at the same time, accumulating coins.


----------



## mihco

Respect Ivan. Got +400% on my tiny btc balance folowing your latest btc TA on tradingview. You were spot on.?


----------



## Hueristic

Completely divested of all VC and pretty happy about that right now.









Now when to get back in is the real question.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Respect Ivan. Got +400% on my tiny btc balance folowing your latest btc TA on tradingview. You were spot on.?


You shorted the retrace to 213?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You shorted the retrace to 213?


Exactly.
You think it would be to greedy to short again from here? Could we see reversal here?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Exactly.
> You think it would be to greedy to short again from here? Could we see reversal here?


No need to answer... Already lost everything. Opened a too big position at 215 with 20x leverage and went on the beach without internet access. Got liquidated at 230 on quarterlies.


----------



## ku4eto

Ivan, do you think we should buy lots of BTC now, as the chinese economics is suffering some problems ? If another Black day happnes, would the prices of BTC jump a lot ?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ivan, do you think we should buy lots of BTC now, as the chinese economics is suffering some problems ? If another Black day happnes, would the prices of BTC jump a lot ?


Buying now is a gamble, one I wouldn't take. But you asked Ivan so I'll let him answer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Exactly.
> You think it would be to greedy to short again from here? Could we see reversal here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> No need to answer... Already lost everything. Opened a too big position at 215 with 20x leverage and went on the beach without internet access. Got liquidated at 230 on quarterlies.


Sorry to hear, trading with 20x is extremely dangerous. I use 10x it makes the margin call with fixed margin somewhat safe (as long as my invalidation level is beyond the margin call). If not you will have to create stop orders to get out if it goes south before losing all.
I made 34% buying the dip after I calculated it would reverse.
Follow my updates at tradingview, I didn't see this till now: https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/hAlgz4ED-BTCUSD-Emergency-update/
I've been predicting many big moves with success so far:

https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/5jEOt5qS-BTCUSD-Potential-rally-ahead/
https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/W5vr2Ji2-BTCUSD-Bulls-in-danger/ (this was violent)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Buying now is a gamble, one I wouldn't take. But you asked Ivan so I'll let him answer.


It's not a gamble if you have a series of if/then/else mechanic/probabilistic models that you apply to trading. Not a machine, but ways to limit risk and maximize profit from trading.


----------



## ku4eto

Are there any exchange sites that are using Euro and allow direct bank (VISA) deposits ? I am not into Wire transfer...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Are there any exchange sites that are using Euro and allow direct bank (VISA) deposits ? I am not into Wire transfer...


Not sure, maybe kraken?

Anyone has info on this site?: btc.sx


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not sure, maybe kraken?
> 
> Anyone has info on this site?: btc.sx


I forgot to mention that i already tried Kraken before asking here







Kraken doesn't support direct VISA deposits :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I forgot to mention that i already tried Kraken before asking here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraken doesn't support direct VISA deposits :/


Ah, too bad then... :/
I think you'd be stuck with buying btc using linden dollars as the bridge: https://www.virwox.com/


----------



## Rage19420

Keep an eye on the ETH clones coming out. SHIFT and EXPANSE have been pretty profitable.

SHIFT diff is still low to solo mine, selling for 16k on trex https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1155284.0
EXP has blownup once it hit poloniex last night. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1173722.0

Both have pools at suprnova


----------



## HITTI

Mining ExclusiveCoin.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Mining ExclusiveCoin.


ExclusiveCoin to USd = 0.000705, Does it mean that its profitable to mine it ? What are the hashspeeds for a 6950, i couldn't find specific results for X11 (which seems to be the ExclusiveCoin).


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> ExclusiveCoin to USd = 0.000705, Does it mean that its profitable to mine it ? What are the hashspeeds for a 6950, i couldn't find specific results for X11 (which seems to be the ExclusiveCoin).


Not worth it I don't believe. I tired ethereum but I get an error saying my gfx card doesn't have enough memory. It's a 2gb card, but the minimum usage needs to be 2gb so I say a 4gb card or more would work.

Looks to be gtx960 not a good card to have to mine any coins atm.


----------



## Hueristic

CROSSPOST:

Hey guys, I want to short BTC but only have a coinbase account. Where can I do this with USD and a creditcard or paypal?

I've found this so far.

http://mpex.co/

https://orderbook.net/trade

https://www.bitfinex.com/

I'm not sure how long it will take to setup and whatnot. I'd like to short for a week to a month.

Thx for the help.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> CROSSPOST:
> 
> Hey guys, I want to short BTC but only have a coinbase account. Where can I do this with USD and a creditcard or paypal?
> 
> I've found this so far.
> 
> http://mpex.co/
> 
> https://orderbook.net/trade
> 
> https://www.bitfinex.com/
> 
> I'm not sure how long it will take to setup and whatnot. I'd like to short for a week to a month.
> 
> Thx for the help.


I would stay away from bitfinex, a lot of shenanigans lately

I would use these over those you listed. OKcoin has far more liquidity which is what you want.

There's OKcoin https://www.okcoin.com/trade/btc.do

and 1broker https://1broker.com/m/r.php?i=2459


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I would stay away from bitfinex, a lot of shenanigans lately
> 
> I would use these over those you listed. OKcoin has far more liquidity which is what you want.
> 
> There's OKcoin https://www.okcoin.com/trade/btc.do
> 
> and 1broker https://1broker.com/m/r.php?i=2459


Thx -Rep


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Thx -Rep


The problem with Bitfinex is they been having random flash crashes that only occurs on their platform.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3hikau/whats_going_on_on_bitfinex_and_bitstamp/%5B/URL


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> The problem with Bitfinex is they been having random flash crashes that only occurs on their platform.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3hikau/whats_going_on_on_bitfinex_and_bitstamp/%5B/URL


Good info, I find it amusing that you warned me about Bitfinex and the TS thread's title is currently
"Official Whaleclub teamspeak topic. - Last : Giancarlo Devasini Bitfinex CFO " Lol

I don't day trade often I just saw an opportunity and wanted to make a quick move at that time and it looks like I called it again.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Good info, I find it amusing that you warned me about Bitfinex and the TS thread's title is currently
> "Official Whaleclub teamspeak topic. - Last : Giancarlo Devasini Bitfinex CFO " Lol
> 
> I don't day trade often I just saw an opportunity and wanted to make a quick move at that time and it looks like I called it again.


Yeah, some of the Bitfinex guys drop into channel at times altho they are getting hammered for their recent shenanigans. The TS server was created by a few members like flibbr, BTCVIX and a few others (not by Bitfinex). I drop in at times to see whats happening but really just get my news via twitter feeds, etc. Theres also a youtube channel with the latest hangouts and chats https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq80JcdkGyF4k6YLxttQYKw/videos


----------



## Prophet4NO1

What is a good low cost ASIC to sit in a corner and let mine? Sort of set and forget kind of thing. Not looking to make a fortune. Just small chunk from pools or maybe play the solo lottery.

This is for bitcoin btw.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> What is a good low cost ASIC to sit in a corner and let mine? Sort of set and forget kind of thing. Not looking to make a fortune. Just small chunk from pools or maybe play the solo lottery.
> 
> This is for bitcoin btw.


Unless things have changed substantially I don't think anyone will recommend an ASIC. They will almost never ROI unless you get one very cheap/free. It has been a while since I saw someone "in the know" shoot this down though, so maybe there are some options now.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Unless things have changed substantially I don't think anyone will recommend an ASIC. They will almost never ROI unless you get one very cheap/free. It has been a while since I saw someone "in the know" shoot this down though, so maybe there are some options now.


Odd, because the only thing I read about are ASIC machines. No one seems to use anything else. GPU and CPU mining are dead.

I was thinking a couple of the little Antminers. Seems like a cheap thing to just let run for months at a time. Maybe have one or two in a pool and one more solo mining. Might get lucky.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Odd, because the only thing I read about are ASIC machines. No one seems to use anything else. GPU and CPU mining are dead.
> 
> I was thinking a couple of the little Antminers. Seems like a cheap thing to just let run for months at a time. Maybe have one or two in a pool and one more solo mining. Might get lucky.


Not exactly dead but a lot harder than in past. I still think it is a fun hobby.

Problem now (or not) is the information is not shared like it was in the past.When a coin was hot people would talk about it and mine and dump until the next coin came out. Rinse and repeat.

Unfortunately the devs have stopped updating miners as their work was not being rewarded for miners. I don't have AMD cards anymore but Most of those updated miners are sold privately.

As for asic's, if you can get one dirt, dirt, dirt cheap _and_ have free electricity, why not. Did I mention dirt cheap.


----------



## mihco

Ivan any forecast?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Not exactly dead but a lot harder than in past. I still think it is a fun hobby.
> 
> Problem now (or not) is the information is not shared like it was in the past.When a coin was hot people would talk about it and mine and dump until the next coin came out. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Unfortunately the devs have stopped updating miners as their work was not being rewarded for miners. I don't have AMD cards anymore but Most of those updated miners are sold privately.
> 
> As for asic's, if you can get one dirt, dirt, dirt cheap _and_ have free electricity, why not. Did I mention dirt cheap.


Well, Antminer U3 can be had for $50-60 3rd party. Direct is $30 i think, but you have to buy a minimum of 20 units. Cheap enough it try it out i guess. It dose 63Gh/s at 65 watts power draw. Not exactly a rocket ship.


----------



## $ilent

Hi guys

Bit of a newb in terms of crypto currency. My only experience was running litecoin a few years ago using my rig and a couple amd gpus.

Given the specs of my sig rig is there any currency I could get into for profitability?

What has changed in the world of crypto currency since litecoin was just taking off?

Thanks


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Bit of a newb in terms of crypto currency. My only experience was running litecoin a few years ago using my rig and a couple amd gpus.
> 
> Given the specs of my sig rig is there any currency I could get into for profitability?
> 
> What has changed in the world of crypto currency since litecoin was just taking off?
> 
> Thanks


Nothing is profitable, unless with free electricity. And then the profits will be too small.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Nothing is profitable, unless with free electricity. And then the profits will be too small.


So why do people do it? Has the bubble well and truly burst?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So why do people do it? Has the bubble well and truly burst?


They do it, cuz its probably fun, but most of the miners are doing it on ASIC machines now, far more efficient than AMD GPUs.


----------



## Ceadderman

Or they have multiple cards in their system so they can set one to work while they are performing other tasks.









~Ceadder


----------



## antonio8

I'll respond just from my point of view.

It is a fun hobby for me. It gives me something to do and I enjoy it. I also believe that this technology or whatever you want to call it is just getting noticed and it possibly could be a vehicle for value in the future. What survives, if any, is any one's guess.

There are still coins out there and things pop up every now and then that is worthwhile. the issue is you will not get info like in the past on what to mine. Too many people jump on it, mine it and dump it to the ground. I had one that is/was making 1.5 BTC per month. That is with only selling about 75% of what I was mining.

I am not getting rich by any means at all but if it pays the electric bill per month then I am fine with it.

I have gotten rid of all my AMD cards (except a 280X that is sitting on the floor for months) and just running Nvidia. A lot cheaper to run.

E-bay is also looking into accepting not only BTC but 2 or 3 alts as a form of payment. What those 2 or 3 are is quietly being kept a secret for now.

I just think we are on the tip of what may be something big in the future. Don't want to jinx it but have you noticed that BTC is holding $100 more than what it was at a week or two ago.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quite a drop we have seen today...Anyone short?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quite a drop we have seen today...Anyone short?


Nah...still under the influence of your bullish forecast...
https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCCNY/nDZkBPjT-BTCCNY-Bullish-above-2210-aiming-for-8818-35/


----------



## aka13

I have around 500 spare euros and a somewhat stable income. Is it worth it to try starting stuff with forex/cryptocurrencies for a small profit? Sure, it would be pocket change, but with experience and some feel of competence I could propably throw in a couple of thousands more at the stuff. Or is it too timeconsuming?


----------



## john02816

hey guys i have free electricity my hardware is an i3 quad @3.5Ghz and a GeForce GT 610. What should i mine?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john02816*
> 
> hey guys i have free electricity my hardware is an i3 quad @3.5Ghz and a GeForce GT 610. What should i mine?


With this GPU ? Nothing. Like, literally, this is useless GPU for gaming and mining, its a super entry level one, for business and multimedia. And there are no i3's quad, your CPU is dual core one, with HyperThreading technology.


----------



## Gabkicks

Anyone here make a lot on expanse EXP this month? I made a ton









https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1173722.0


----------



## Gabkicks

exp on the rise again 0_0. I've only been using poloniex lately


----------



## Sonikku13

Thinking about mining again with a Radeon R9 Nano this time. I used to mine with 3x 7970 and made a peak rate of $50/day at one point. Obviously, it didn't last. But I would have access to free electricity, and I'm looking to increase my holdings in BTC, no matter how small. I would get this up and running on Friday.


----------



## alltheGHz

looking to sell my 130,000 dogecoin, what would be the best place to sell it?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> looking to sell my 130,000 dogecoin, what would be the best place to sell it?


Poloniex looks like it would be a decent exchange to use. It doesn't have a ton of volume, but for a small amount like that you shouldn't have any trouble selling.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys, I've got a boat load of PCIe riser cables I'd like to get rid of. If you want them, they're yours. Just pay for shipping. What I have:

5 PCIe x16 to PCIe x1 riser cables (molex version)
5 PCIe x16 to PCIe x1 riser cables (USB version)

Thanks, Jeffinslaw


----------



## Amph

are they working right? i may be interested if the shipping is cheap enough, because i'm in europe


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> are they working right? i may be interested if the shipping is cheap enough, because i'm in europe


They work just fine! I quit the mining scene back in June of 2014 so they've been sitting in a box since then.


----------



## Amph

how much is the shipping for italy?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> how much is the shipping for italy?


I'll PM you


----------



## AlDyer

Anyone here still actually mining? The only crypto I'm really interested in is Gridcoin due to it being tied to Boinc. I'd love to help research, but I wonder if Gridcoin is a way for me to at least make back the electricity losses?


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

Regarding mining, to use 4 r9 390x on a single z170 board, does it need to support 4 way CF or does it just need the pci-e 16 slots? Im split between the evga z170 ftw or the asrock z170 oc formula. The build needs to be inside a single case so planning on a 750d.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Regarding mining, to use 4 r9 390x on a single z170 board, does it need to support 4 way CF or does it just need the pci-e 16 slots? Im split between the evga z170 ftw or the asrock z170 oc formula. The build needs to be inside a single case so planning on a 750d.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


The motherboard doesn't need to support four-way crossfire, so you should be fine purchasing a board with four PCI-e 16x slots, regardless of its SLI/Crossfire capabilities. Also, I know it wouldn't be possible in your situation (since you want everything inside of a case), but you could get away with four PCI-e 1x slots, and then connect the GPU's to them via 1x to 16x risers. Since mining doesn't require a lot of bandwidth, the 1x slot doesn't tend to limit a GPU's mining capabilities.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> The motherboard doesn't need to support four-way crossfire, so you should be fine purchasing a board with four PCI-e 16x slots, regardless of its SLI/Crossfire capabilities. Also, I know it wouldn't be possible in your situation (since you want everything inside of a case), but you could get away with four PCI-e 1x slots, and then connect the GPU's to them via 1x to 16x risers. Since mining doesn't require a lot of bandwidth, the 1x slot doesn't tend to limit a GPU's mining capabilities.


Thanks! I would +rep but I see you must be staff? Thanks again


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks! I would +rep but I see you must be staff? Thanks again


Thank you for the gesture, and yes I am a staff member.


----------



## Hueristic

This is REAL bad.

https://petertodd.org/2016/mit-chainanchor-bribing-miners-to-regulate-bitcoin

Good thing XMR exists.


----------



## FronJon

Are you still mining guys? What is profitable nowadays? Ethereum?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FronJon*
> 
> Are you still mining guys? What is profitable nowadays? Ethereum?


I haven't been watching Ethereum much at all, but I've heard that the price of it has skyrocketed in recent months. Right now I'm not mining anything, but Ethereum definitely is worth looking into if you're wanting to mine.


----------



## FronJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I haven't been watching Ethereum much at all, but I've heard that the price of it has skyrocketed in recent months. Right now I'm not mining anything, but Ethereum definitely is worth looking into if you're wanting to mine.


Yeah Etherem reached like $10. The initial investors made at least 100x if my math is correct.

I also think that CPU and GPU mining still work with Ethereum.


----------



## alltheGHz

dude i stopped mining Doge a loooooooong time ago, alot of the pools shutting down paired with the mass influx of ASICs made mining such a hassle. Too bad


----------



## Hueristic

https://poloniex.com/exchange#btc_eth
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FronJon*
> 
> Are you still mining guys? What is profitable nowadays? Ethereum?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FronJon*
> 
> Yeah Etherem reached like $10. The initial investors made at least 100x if my math is correct.
> 
> I also think that CPU and GPU mining still work with Ethereum.


I did two builds for someone recently and he mines Ethereum with the gpus (390x) and on the CPU is mining something like Monero...Im not into the mining but did the builds for him. I think he said the 4x 390x build makes him $18/day


----------



## Ceadderman

$18 a day ain't bad if you have a regular job and have your partner at home as a full time homemaker. 30D($18) = $540 a month. It'd pay your power bill at least.

A single 390x... 30D($4.50) = $135 That's honestly not a bad return if you have a couple 390s on hand and only one system to Game on, getting paid to game.









~Ceadder


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> $18 a day ain't bad if you have a regular job and have your partner at home as a full time homemaker. 30D($18) = $540 a month. It'd pay your power bill at least.
> 
> A single 390x... 30D($4.50) = $135 That's honestly not a bad return if you have a couple 390s on hand and only one system to Game on, getting paid to game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Compared to about a year and a half ago, $18 a day for a system with quad 390X's wouldn't be considered much at all. I remember back when it was no problem to make $20+ per day with a couple of 7850's. Obviously mining has changed a ton since then, and overall $18 a day is a pretty decent return (especially if the power is cheap or free), I don't think it would take too long for his client to pay off a system earning almost $20 a day.


----------



## Ceadderman

Am considering a 390x for mining. I'm not expecting much tbh. As long as the rate of return doesn't go below $12 a day, I would be happy with it. I tried mining off site and while it put out a reasonable return to purchase more miners, it ultimately failed as a result of the scam on the other end. Virtual mining was not a bad idea in theory, but when the offsite manager stopped all mining and offered "coupons" towards purchase of new miners, I chucked it in. I wasn't out much of anything (~$100) for the lesson, but it was still a messed up situation, since NOBODY knew what they were going to do until the mining ceased operations for weeks on end and only notified us after the pitchfork and torches prompted them to.

I will NEVER purchase offsite miners again.









~Ceadder


----------



## 66racer

Yeah in the case I mentioned the guys electricity was free at his office, he is the business owner and its flat rate in his rent. The only thing was that it needed to be in a normal case so the 750d was used lol....thank goodness for powercolors AIO devil cards


----------



## Hueristic

BTC been on the rise. $450, IIRC it dipped below 100 in oct or so. I bought some then. All the alts taking big hits though with the btc current bubble (if it is).


----------



## MerkageTurk

Guys thinking off getting into mining again

What specs would you recommend? Best specs I. E. Best gpu cpu etc

And what is the best and profitable currency


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Guys thinking off getting into mining again
> 
> What specs would you recommend? Best specs I. E. Best gpu cpu etc
> 
> And what is the best and profitable currency


at this point, if you want to mine anything, you need ASICs to turn profit unless power is free


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

Are there any good gpu mining cases that are easy to obtain in the USA? Just started my google research but gotta check here too







The goal will be 5-6 gpu. Thinking since 800watts is the max goal and mining Ethereum; I think I will be going with r9 370 4GB cards

Thanks!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> at this point, if you want to mine anything, you need ASICs to turn profit unless power is free


Even ASIC's are not profitable without real cheap power.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Are there any good gpu mining cases that are easy to obtain in the USA? Just started my google research but gotta check here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal will be 5-6 gpu. Thinking since 800watts is the max goal and mining Ethereum; I think I will be going with r9 370 4GB cards
> 
> Thanks!!


I make one from wood similar to this, great for heat dissipation.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Are there any good gpu mining cases that are easy to obtain in the USA? Just started my google research but gotta check here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal will be 5-6 gpu. Thinking since 800watts is the max goal and mining Ethereum; I think I will be going with r9 370 4GB cards
> 
> Thanks!!


Modded milk crates were pretty popular and cheap to do, I think they would support 5-6 gpu just fine.


----------



## alltheGHz

I used one of these wire racks for a while

http://m.target.com/p/adjustable-3-tier-wire-shelving-black-room-essentials/-/A-13892292?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Storage%2BOrganization%2BShopping&adgroup=SC_Storage%2BOrganization&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=m&location=9033270&gclid=Cj0KEQjw09C5BRDy972s6q2y4egBEiQA5_guv5TCxD1uJqrxpny7NSIxg_iQkEj0A2rIOSMD8WnEmLsaAgJM8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Cheap, easy to modify, and adjustable for the desired height.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I used one of these wire racks for a while
> 
> http://m.target.com/p/adjustable-3-tier-wire-shelving-black-room-essentials/-/A-13892292?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Storage%2BOrganization%2BShopping&adgroup=SC_Storage%2BOrganization&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=m&location=9033270&gclid=Cj0KEQjw09C5BRDy972s6q2y4egBEiQA5_guv5TCxD1uJqrxpny7NSIxg_iQkEj0A2rIOSMD8WnEmLsaAgJM8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Cheap, easy to modify, and adjustable for the desired height.


Wow those things certainly got cheaper. I have a pair of rack panels from when the complete units cost a couple hundred. My Racks are 4 footers. I just need to get some new poles and lock collars.









~Ceadder


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Man I remember actually mining Bitcoin with my 7950 way back when. I also remember solo mining Litecoin and hitting a block a couple times. How the times have changed. I wish I could still have as much fun as a did mining with my GPU. Everything is so commercialized now though.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Man I remember actually mining Bitcoin with my 7950 way back when. I also remember solo mining Litecoin and hitting a block a couple times. How the times have changed. I wish I could still have as much fun as a did mining with my GPU. Everything is so commercialized now though.


Man, I hear ya. I had almost a whole BTC in the end. Sold it for a huge profit of $100 just before it took off to $1000. Those were the days.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Man, I hear ya. I had almost a whole BTC in the end. Sold it for a huge profit of $100 just before it took off to $1000. Those were the days.


Definitely. What I wouldn't give to go back to those days. Mining used to be such an exciting thing... and then the SHA-256 miners came out... and the difficulty skyrocketed since they got more powerful every month.. and then they released scrypt miners. That's when I reluctantly just gave up. It wasn't worth it anymore. I met a lot of cool people along the way though. Made a nice chunk of change too. Good memories.


----------



## Hueristic

Another great argument for Monero.

http://www.news9.com/story/32168555/ohp-uses-new-device-to-seize-money-used-during-the-commission-of-a-crime

People have no clue. Soon BTC won't be safe either.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Another great argument for Monero.
> 
> http://www.news9.com/story/32168555/ohp-uses-new-device-to-seize-money-used-during-the-commission-of-a-crime
> 
> People have no clue. Soon BTC won't be safe either.


This is wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> This is wrong in so many ways.


Yes, legally stealing your money has become a government necessity to keep those there there it seems.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Whats this rise then boys?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Whats this rise then boys?


Halving of the rewards

http://www.bitcoinblockhalf.com/


----------



## Hueristic

Just cashed out all my V-coins. I expect BTC to pop soon but who really knows? I bought below 200 so i'm happy enough. I'll buy back in to Monero when BTC crashes again.


----------



## Hueristic

Doubled in last 2 weeks again.

https://moneropric.es/

Too late to get in now though, wait for it to go back to a buck. That'll be after the BTC bubble bursts.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anybody mining Ethereum or Vert coins?

My basement used to be 4C cooler than upstairs in the summer.

Now it's 2C hotter.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anybody mining Ethereum or Vert coins?
> 
> My basement used to be 4C cooler than upstairs in the summer.
> 
> Now it's 2C hotter.


Slowly getting back in the game, I've been gone too long since the BTC bubble where BTC hit $1000+ and LTC hit $50+. I think it's time to fire up the GPUs again, seeing as ETH is a small, but good amount of money and I get free electricity. I've been struggling with credit card debt since that particular BTC bubble burst.

My current GPU, the Radeon R9 Nano, gets 26 MH/sec at stock, but with 100% fan speed, sits at 61C.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ethereum shot up again.

Sold the 17 I mined for the past 2 months for 19 Canadian each


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Slowly getting back in the game, I've been gone too long since the BTC bubble where BTC hit $1000+ and LTC hit $50+. I think it's time to fire up the GPUs again, seeing as ETH is a small, but good amount of money and I get free electricity. I've been struggling with credit card debt since that particular BTC bubble burst.
> 
> My current GPU, the Radeon R9 Nano, gets 26 MH/sec at stock, but with 100% fan speed, sits at 61C.


With free electricity why would you turn them off?


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Slowly getting back in the game, I've been gone too long since the BTC bubble where BTC hit $1000+ and LTC hit $50+. I think it's time to fire up the GPUs again, seeing as ETH is a small, but good amount of money and I get free electricity. I've been struggling with credit card debt since that particular BTC bubble burst.
> 
> My current GPU, the Radeon R9 Nano, gets 26 MH/sec at stock, but with 100% fan speed, sits at 61C.
> 
> 
> 
> With free electricity why would you turn them off?
Click to expand...

Because it's my primary gaming rig, and my mom disapproves.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

In a weeks time GTX 1070 will be the card to get.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> In a weeks time GTX 1070 will be the card to get.


Can you please explain? I already own a 1070. Tnx


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ethereum reward will be cut by 60% in a week.

Price is already down 15% because the fork.

Don't buy more GPUs for Ethereum.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@barkinos98

I'm solo mining VTC right now. The pools are sketchy. Either can't connect, or payout 30% lower than expected.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ethereum reward will be cut by 60% in a week.
> 
> Price is already down 15% because the fork.
> 
> Don't buy more GPUs for Ethereum.


Thanks for the heads up. Will mine Vertcoin instead. Planning to get two 480s still... if they provide 5 MH/s vs. 3 MH/s in Scrypt-N. Basically, per 3 MH/s a Nano gets, two 480s have to get 5 MH/s.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Vertcoin is Lyra2REv2 now.

GTX 1070 and 1080 is the best.


----------



## antonio8

^^^^^^^^^^^

1070's are working really well.

I have a 1080 also but would definitely rather have 2 more 1070's in it's place.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Vertcoin is Lyra2REv2 now.
> 
> GTX 1070 and 1080 is the best.


Ok... Now I gotta download another miner... or just hope ETH hash rate tumbles, ETH/USD spikes, or both.

Should be hashing away on Thursday.


----------



## Flamingo

ETC at -33% compared to ETH

Wonder if it will ever bounce back up.

Does anyone have a link to the website which shows the combined statistics of ETC ETH and so on. (difficulty, block chain progress, total hashrate)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ignore ETC. It has no future.


----------



## Sonikku13

Beginning the ETH mining run... with one Nano. Might buy a second later.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Beginning the ETH mining run... with one Nano. Might buy a second later.


Will you run fans @ 100%? What power settings do you use to keep it at 26MH/s

If i cap the fans at 60% it throttles down to 850-912Mhz eventually and jumps between 20-25MH/s. Its very wonky. Check the second time frame:

http://eth.nanopool.org/account/aa964f2f118c625fa0a092d4f330d75c04ac026a


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How much power does the Nano use?

RX480 at 1100 core 2200 mem 0.97V does 25MH/s in dual mining mode.

No reason to buy another Nano unless it's somehow cheaper and more efficient.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I take back what I said about Ethereum block halving.

I don't remember where I got that from, but from the looks of it Ethereum will give out a constant block reward until it goes proof of stake.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I take back what I said about Ethereum block halving.
> 
> I don't remember where I got that from, but from the looks of it Ethereum will give out a constant block reward until it goes proof of stake.


When will it go pos? Any idea?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How much power does the Nano use?
> 
> RX480 at 1100 core 2200 mem 0.97V does 25MH/s in dual mining mode.
> 
> No reason to buy another Nano unless it's somehow cheaper and more efficient.


Whats the ROI on the rx480?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

POS is sometime next year. They will roll out beta first so you will see it coming.

Current ROI is about 4 month for 8GB cards assuming you are dual mining SIA coin with Claymore dual miner. The SIA coin pays for your electricity, Ethereum pays for your GPU.

Don't get the custom 4GB cards just yet. Ethereum needs fast memory, and the 4GB cards doesn't seem to overclock well on memory. 8GB does 2200mhz, 4GB is only 1950mhz from the Sapphire 4GB review.

Claymore will be releasing the nVidia miner in a week or two. So if you bought some 1070s or whatever, stay tuned. Mining Ethereum + SIA coin with GTX card might be more profitable than mining Vertcoin.

GTX 1070 is the sweet spot for nVidia. GTX 1060 will require more PCIe slots at same hashrate, which means you need more mobo, CPU, and RAM. GTX 1080 is only 25% to 30% faster at 40% to 50% more price. Not worth it.

RX 480 8GB is sweet spot for AMD. Wait for the RX 470 4GB reviews. They might make some 4GB with high memory clock.


----------



## Sonikku13

Ah, thank goodness. Now gonna try solo mining, but I'm being a derp if I wanna solo mine with one Nano. I probably need to get another Nano or two... or three... or six... or twenty... or a hundred.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

51% attack pool coming to ETC (Ethereum Classic). They already have the people with 100s of GH/s capabilities.

It's an interesting read.
https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/8679/51-attack-pool-against-etc

TL;DR, soon there will be a pool where you mine ETH normally, then as soon as pool hashrate is high enough, it 51% attack ETC and reject every single transaction and new blocks mined.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Ah, thank goodness. Now gonna try solo mining, but I'm being a derp if I wanna solo mine with one Nano. I probably need to get another Nano or two... or three... or six... or twenty... or a hundred.


You need at least 5 more Nanos. Me and my friend have 10 AMD cards in total and we will only mine 1 block every 2 or 3 days if we mine solo.


----------



## Sonikku13

I'm taking my chances on ETC then... but lemme change it up then. High risk, high reward, right?

Anyway, I'm gonna switch my ETC to BTC as soon as possible though.

My long term savings will go into BTC and ETH rather than ETC, but ETC gives me the option to solo mine effectively.

Since ETC lets me solo mine with one Nano more reasonably with 8 blocks per month expected, I'm gonna risk total loss. If an attack doesn't materialize, I'm golden. If the month passes with ETC being attacked, no biggie, just an opportunity lost for $60 worth of ETH.

Just waiting for geth to catch up.


----------



## Flamingo

Heh, http://51pool.org created to launch the 51% attack









Still at 6GH/s though.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I have alerts setup for the few reasonably priced 8GB RX 480s... I figure if I'm at my desk on time this week I can snipe one from amazon this week potentially. Not sure if its worth waiting to see what happens with the RX 470/60s. Whats your power consumption TheLAWNOOB?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Probably 180W each at the wall.

My 480s are underclocked to 1100 core, OCed to 2200 mem, undervolted to 0.960V core, 0.975V mem.

Uses 780W from the wall with 4 cards with a Haswell Celeron dual core, EVGA 1000W G2 Gold power supply.

Draws 110W at idle.


----------



## Amph

6 x 1070 rig


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Nice, what coin are you mining?


----------



## Hokies83

Poking in







Howdy !!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Still mining or not?

Still have the vette?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Poking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy !!


Howdy to you too! Save any bitcoins? Any new get rich schemes these days or has that VT degree got ya workin a 9-5?


----------



## Amph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Nice, what coin are you mining?


lbry


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Claymore nVidia miner is out. People are saying 30MH/s ETH, 300MH/s SIA for 2Ghz 1070.

I will test it on my 1060 once I get home.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Claymore nVidia miner is out. People are saying 30MH/s ETH, 300MH/s SIA for 2Ghz 1070.
> 
> I will test it on my 1060 once I get home.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0


I can confirm 30/300mhs on 1070 but at +700 oc on memory. Still seems about as profitable as vertcoin(or maybe even less)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Yep, about the same as VTC. Not sure if power consumption is the same or not. I'll post some details once I get home.

http://whattomine.com/merged_coins/2-eth-sc?utf8=%E2%9C%93&hr_eth=30&br_eth=5.0&d_eth=59321660253944.5&fee_eth=0.0&er_eth=0.0195&hr_sc=300&br_sc=235017.0&d_sc=8.0151164557195e%2B15&fee_sc=0.0&er_sc=0.0000009&p=200.0&cost=0.1&btc=561.1&commit=Calculate

http://whattomine.com/coins/5-vtc-lyra2rev2?utf8=%E2%9C%93&hr=40000.0&br=50.0&d=491.071&p=200.0&fee=0.0&er=0.00006&cost=0.1&hcost=0.0&btc=561.1&commit=Calculate

I also have to redo some calculations to see if Lbry credits is still worth it or not. It's value dropped about 15%. I have a feeling it uses less power than VTC though.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Claymore nVidia miner is out. People are saying 30MH/s ETH, 300MH/s SIA for 2Ghz 1070.
> 
> I will test it on my 1060 once I get home.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0


Lol figured I would try it for kicks. After messing with it forever I still max out at 2.1mh/s ETH, 20mhz SIA. I feel like my GPU should do a little better then that but it is getting old. GTX660

SIA seems to reject all shares so far though. I think it is assuming it is Decred or whatever its called. I tried switching it to "SC" and it just errors. Not sure what to do there really. Get around 200mh/s mining SIA using ccminer


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Tested: GTX 1060 with Win8.1 and 369.05

GTX 1060 clocks
High: 2038 core 9Ghz mem 115% power
Low: 1709 core 8.4Ghz mem 70% power

Wattage is total system draw with 80+ Bronze PSU.
Power idle with 4.4Ghz i5 6600K speed step enabled : 50W
Tested at -dcri 40 for ETH+SC

LBC high: 184Mh/s 195W
LBC low: 154MH/s 135W

VTC high: 190W
VTC low: 133W

ETH+SC high: 21.2+282MH/s 215W
ETH+SC low: 19.1+255MH/s 153W

LBC makes a bit more than VTC at same power.
ETH+SC makes between LBC and VTC, while having highest power.

Multiply hashrate by 1.5 for 1070, and 2 for 1080 (maybe except for ETH+SC).

Conclusion: nVidia is not bad, much more options to mine than AMD. LBC best for nV, ETH+SC comes second unless you have a 1080. Only ETH+SC viable for AMD.


----------



## dmfree88

Heard some fluttering around the Curecoin page. They have stayed fairly strong even with their donations that they dump on the market. Not sure of how well the new GPU do [email protected] but it might be something to consider for long game. Clearly my GTX660 can do literally nothing


----------



## dmfree88

Anyone rememer Wolong? I still feel like that was the day crypto mostly died.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

One side of my frame is too small for USB risers. The stuggles is real.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

GTX 1070 ETH + SC -dcri 70

Win 7 x64
369.05

27MH/s + 600MH/s
1.9Ghz core, 2.1Ghz mem

Hopefully new driver or miner update will make them faster.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> GTX 1070 ETH + SC -dcri 70
> 
> Win 7 x64
> 369.05
> 
> 27MH/s + 600MH/s
> 1.9Ghz core, 2.1Ghz mem
> 
> Hopefully new driver or miner update will make them faster.


Win10 x64
369.09

27Mh/s + 630 Mh/s eth + sc - dcri 70
1,6ghz @ 0.8v (power @ 55%) , mem 9000mhz

Dont have a watt meter but should be very low power consumption. Im sure the headroom is big...computer is totaly useful.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Damn, I'm downloading the new MSI beta just for the power curve thing.

55% power is insane.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks mihco, my 1070s ran a lot cooler at 70-80% TDP.

Working on a Vertcoin wallet: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=895020.msg16007636#msg16007636


----------



## Hueristic

XMR is taking off.


----------



## Sonikku13

I've decided whatever I get mining ETC, I'll sell 50% of my ETC to BTC, and 30% of my ETC to ETH.

That way, if an ETC attack happens, I'm not totally screwed.


----------



## Hueristic

Any new XMR millionaires?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I regret not looking into XMR earlier.

Decided to scrap the wallet UI, put my coin on hold, and do automated trading.

Simulations look pretty damn good.

If it works, I'm retiring in a few years.

Also the 1070s were a mistake. Bought a little late.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I'm debating on another 470/480 for ETH at the moment. I haven't kept up with the looming change in ETH mining though


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I regret not looking into XMR earlier.
> 
> Decided to scrap the wallet UI, put my coin on hold, and do automated trading.
> 
> Simulations look pretty damn good.
> 
> If it works, I'm retiring in a few years.
> 
> Also the 1070s were a mistake. Bought a little late.


retiring eh? Congrats if all goes well! Really wish I had some funds and could get back into trading. Need to finish my game. Maybe I can sell some blueprints on the Unreal store. Let me know if you are willing to part with one of those 1070s







.


----------



## chronicfx

Is monero worth mining? Is it immediately profitable through btc > usd exchange to pay down electricity each month. If so are the proper downloads? I have two 1080's and I could build around my two 980Ti's and get a second rig together if need be? I could also get back my 3 290x and three 7970's from the x-wife but that would harder...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I tried mining XMR with RX 470 and it's not worth it. I didn't bother trying on nVidia since I heard half the CUDA miners are out of date.

There might be up-to-date ones but probably won't be better than mining VTC or ETH + SC.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I tried mining XMR with RX 470 and it's not worth it. I didn't bother trying on nVidia since I heard half the CUDA miners are out of date.
> 
> There might be up-to-date ones but probably won't be better than mining VTC or ETH + SC.


I mean I have two 1080's and two 980Ti. If it were worth it I could sell one 1080 and both 980Ti (keep one for regular use/gaming etc.) and pick up a bunch of AMD cards and risers. I have my old ivy 3570k board and my haswell 4790k board and ram with psu's (one 1300w and one 850w) kinda sitting around anyway, could probably swap that 850w corsair in my gtx1080 6700k gaming rig and put the 1000w evga p2 for mining, so 2300watts power three 290x, two 7970, and ($500+$350+$350 initial for stuff needed??). RX480's maybe or would you go older for price deals? Seem
worthwhile?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

The whole mining thing is on a decline again. IMO it's not worth it to get back in.

It all depends on the cost of your electricity. If it's very cheap then go for the 290s. If it's not then 470 is not bad.

Make sure you underclock everything. The 1080s can do 1.8 to 1.9Ghz at about -20 to -30 power target.

290s should do 1Ghz at 1.15V set in BIOS, and goes down to 1.05V at load.

480s and 470s can run 1100Mhz core at 0.95V core and 0.95V memory.

And I wouldn't sell the 1080 and buy AMD cards with them. Enjoy playing your games. Mining won't last forever.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> ...Seem
> worthwhile?


^^^--- Listen to that guy.


----------



## Sonikku13

I got free electricity again, and no longer have to worry about someone shutting down my tower.

Time to grab more 480s!

On a serious note, I'm just selling the ETC I mine for BTC and chucking it in a Magnr savings account.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Lol my trading bot is working.

Compound interest ftw.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Lol my trading bot is working.
> 
> Compound interest ftw.


Wanna share?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

No longer available


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Poking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy !!


hey legends showin' up here eh? haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Howdy to you too! Save any bitcoins? Any new get rich schemes these days or has that VT degree got ya workin a 9-5?


hi mate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Claymore nVidia miner is out. People are saying 30MH/s ETH, 300MH/s SIA for 2Ghz 1070.
> 
> I will test it on my 1060 once I get home.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0


Cool stuff. I'm getting back on the band wagon, hi








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> No longer available


Bitfinex bot? Yikes...

I'm mostly trading now, hardly even gaming but figured I'd step back and say hi.
Helping a guy build a giant mining farm again...


----------



## legoman786

Eh... I might do some trading stuff. Not gonna get back into mining. I've already got hardware up to my eyeballs. Half of which, is either seriously depreciated or nonfunctional.


----------



## Sonikku13

Eh, I'm very tempted to get that second Radeon RX 480. And then get a third when I go mini-ITX.

But then, I just bounced a credit card payment... _ugh!_


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

ZCash

7970 = 280X = 480 = 470


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> ZCash
> 
> 7970 = 280X = 480 = 470


= Titan xp :S


----------



## ku4eto

Heya guys. I have been onto BOINC for about 10 days now. And it seems that i can profit (whatever small it is) from GridCoin. Canyone tell me, what should i do, if i have more than PC to crunch with? My wallet stays on only 1 computer, so how i am to set up my hardware PC and my work VM to crunch and deliver to the same wallet?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Heya guys. I have been onto BOINC for about 10 days now. And it seems that i can profit (whatever small it is) from GridCoin. Canyone tell me, what should i do, if i have more than PC to crunch with? My wallet stays on only 1 computer, so how i am to set up my hardware PC and my work VM to crunch and deliver to the same wallet?


http://wiki.gridcoin.us/Mining_setup

Anyone doing anything with Chess?

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1148538.msg16858871#msg16858871


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

ZCash is crashing hard and the 12 RX 480s I ordered won't be here until next week.

#YOLO


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> ZCash is crashing hard and the 12 RX 480s I ordered won't be here until next week.
> 
> #YOLO


It has been widely known that Zcrash would go straight down, I don't know why your surprised.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, for some reason its been 3 days already since i got some GRC in my Gridcoin wallet, but after sync i get CPID Invalid, while i have a valid CPID. Also, Interest shows 5000+days, Status: Boinc Mining, Searching for coins. Project is recognized. Any ideas on this?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> ZCash is crashing hard and the 12 RX 480s I ordered won't be here until next week.
> 
> #YOLO
> 
> 
> 
> It has been widely known that Zcrash would go straight down, I don't know why your surprised.
Click to expand...

Well I didn't expect it to happen so fast.

Either way I'm going to hold onto all of my cards and wait it out. If I didn't sell all my 280X back in 2013 I would be set.

Might have to move the 290s though.

Also, how profitable it grid coin?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> ...
> Also, how profitable it grid coin?


Not sure I don't do much mining anymore. I did a little ETC to support the main fork and do some XMR once in a while, but my electric is through the roof as it is.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well I didn't expect it to happen so fast.
> 
> Either way I'm going to hold onto all of my cards and wait it out. If I didn't sell all my 280X back in 2013 I would be set.
> 
> Might have to move the 290s though.
> 
> Also, how profitable it grid coin?


Not much i think, its something just to pay off your electricity for the extra heating during the winter


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

ZDash came out. Edit: ZDash is not going where I thought it was.

I remembered in the good old days, I mined Earthcoins the day it came out with 4x 6970, 3x 5850, and a 7870. A few weeks later I sold the coins. Made 2k for 2 days of mining. Those were the best mining days I had.

Then of course, everything went downhill and I sold all the cards.


----------



## NitroOC

I'm running three R9 290's right now, two in my gaming PC one in another PC I built for my brother. Mining ZCash. Gaming computer with 2x reference R9 290's at 1100/1250 -30mV core and -100mV AUX is pulling 565w from the wall. Idles at 95-100w. It's pulling in 415-420h/s, at current pricing after pool and miner dev fees it's slated to make $31.50 a week, so $20 a week for it just sitting there. I had six of these running, sold them all off and kept two of them. This reminds me of the Dogecoin mining days.

Great winter hobby, keeps the house warm if you can stand the noise of it all. I'm going to use proceeds to put AIO coolers on my PC, the 4770K definitely needs it.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

RX 480 4GB for real cheap. 160H/s at 1100core 1900mem 0.91Vcore 0.92Vmem set in BIOS, very quiet, about 100W per card at -20% power target.

Total system with 6 cards, G3258 OCed to 3.5Ghz 1.05V, EVGA 1000W G2, 1 stick 8GB RAM is 750W at the wall.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131706&cm_re=rx_480_4gb-_-14-131-706-_-Product
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131706&cm_re=rx_480_4gb-_-14-131-706-_-Product


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> ZDash came out. Edit: ZDash is not going where I thought it was.
> 
> I remembered in the good old days, I mined Earthcoins the day it came out with 4x 6970, 3x 5850, and a 7870. A few weeks later I sold the coins. Made 2k for 2 days of mining. Those were the best mining days I had.
> 
> Then of course, everything went downhill and I sold all the cards.


I was doing EAC and NOBL at that time, oh and some Doge. Yeah those were good times.

I would be doing XMR and hoarding if my electric wasn't through the roof.


----------



## ku4eto

Any coins that are worth mining with CPU? Free electricity (work VM with 2 cores) here.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Any coins that are worth mining with CPU? Free electricity (work VM with 2 cores) here.


XMR maybe, does your cpu have aes-ni?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> XMR maybe, does your cpu have aes-ni?


Its an E5 2660 v2, so yes. I check it out.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know if you guys are aware but the IRS has demanded that BitCoin supply a list of owners to them. I would've supplied a link to the article but I never read it and it was from my News feed on my phone. I don't know the source of this information or even if it's credible but thoughthe to pass it along. Maybe there is truth to this rumor.









~Ceadder


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

The IRS wanted BitCoin to supply a list of owners?

That's absurd.

Did you mean they demanded the BitCoin exchanges to supply them with info?


----------



## Hueristic

Yeah, IRS demands Coinbase user transactions.

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/11/30/us/ap-us-irs-bitcoin-.html?_r=1


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Yeah, IRS demands Coinbase user transactions.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/11/30/us/ap-us-irs-bitcoin-.html?_r=1


Yup, that was the article that I never read.









I can only see the IRS messing with companies that take BitCoin as a form of payment. I could be wrong but the reason I feel this way is because we pay tax (via utility tax) on the power usage from our miners. Now of course should we cash out our BC then that too is taxable but that number can't really be accounted for unless the buyer(s) pay a trackable payment to the seller. Which they likely do, but even then it's difficult to account for at the seller's end unless they cash out.









Although State tax could come into play in States that tax goods and services.









~Ceadder


----------



## ku4eto

Soo, i am trying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> XMR maybe, does your cpu have aes-ni?


So, i have set it up.

Results:



25-30 H/s for core?

This looks really low. Thats with cpuminer-inteli7-sse41 running cryptonight. Any other miner or scrypt runs slower - around 20-22 H/s.
I seriously expected more. Is there a problem?

And the website reports : Hash Rate: 69.45 H/sec, which i presume is due to the slower display refresh on the miner.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Soo, i am trying
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> XMR maybe, does your cpu have aes-ni?
> 
> 
> 
> So, i have set it up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Results:
> 
> 
> 
> 25-30 H/s for core?
> 
> This looks really low. Thats with cpuminer-inteli7-sse41 running cryptonight. Any other miner or scrypt runs slower - around 20-22 H/s.
> I seriously expected more. Is there a problem?
> 
> And the website reports : Hash Rate: 69.45 H/sec, which i presume is due to the slower display refresh on the miner.
Click to expand...

What Client did you use and where did you download it?







I have an efficient (I believe) setup I used to CPU mine with on occasion and I'm interested.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> What Client did you use and where did you download it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an efficient (I believe) setup I used to CPU mine with on occasion and I'm interested.


By client you mean miner?

Thats the Wolf fork one i believe : CPU-Multi-miner > cpuminer-inteli7-sse41

I dont remember from where i actually downlaoded it, i can upload it somewhere and give you a link.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> What Client did you use and where did you download it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an efficient (I believe) setup I used to CPU mine with on occasion and I'm interested.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> By client you mean miner?
> 
> Thats the Wolf fork one i believe : CPU-Multi-miner > cpuminer-inteli7-sse41
> 
> I dont remember from where i actually downlaoded it, i can upload it somewhere and give you a link.


There are a lot of variables.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=653467.0


----------



## Flamingo

I have a question regarding OpenCL use in AMD hardware.

Earlier drivers seem the best for performance (OpenCL 1.9 / Catalyst 15.12).. anyone knows how to use the latest AMD drivers but use an older version of OpenCL?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> I have a question regarding OpenCL use in AMD hardware.
> 
> Earlier drivers seem the best for performance (OpenCL 1.9 / Catalyst 15.12).. anyone knows how to use the latest AMD drivers but use an older version of OpenCL?


I haven't checked for difference between 15.12 and 16.12.1, but shouldn't new drivers have better OpenCL/OpenGL performance compared to previous ones? Afterall, there are multitude of applications that are supported in the drivers.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, are there ANY miners out there that do not require OpenCL to run?

This is a question regarding legacy hardware. I have a 1950xt GT on my work rig, alongside with a 64 x2 4200.

I tried the Claymore and the Wolf ones, the Wolf doesnt even start, while Claymore starts, but nothing happens. The currently installed ATI drivers are the 10 version Catalyst. Also running an IGPU 6150SE.

What is the difference between the Claymore miner and that miner that has some GUI interface? For some reason Claymore reports 11H/s (which seems to be total), while the other one reports total of 17H/s. The thing is, i do not wish to use the GUI one, as i have to actually have the wallet on that PC, with the wallet and key there... And it doesn't accept anything other than WALLET name for everything.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys, are there ANY miners out there that do not require OpenCL to run?
> 
> This is a question regarding legacy hardware. I have a 1950xt GT on my work rig, alongside with a 64 x2 4200.
> 
> I tried the Claymore and the Wolf ones, the Wolf doesnt even start, while Claymore starts, but nothing happens. The currently installed ATI drivers are the 10 version Catalyst. Also running an IGPU 6150SE.
> 
> What is the difference between the Claymore miner and that miner that has some GUI interface? For some reason Claymore reports 11H/s (which seems to be total), while the other one reports total of 17H/s. The thing is, i do not wish to use the GUI one, as i have to actually have the wallet on that PC, with the wallet and key there... And it doesn't accept anything other than WALLET name for everything.


Don't even bother with that hardware.


----------



## ku4eto

Well... its free electricity, and it sits useless for 2/3 of the day (the VM sits useless for 24/7).

I can get 55H/s (27 per core) on that VM, and another 17 on the hardware rig. Totals on ~70, thats around 8% from the GPU hashrate (~850). And runs non-stop, while the GPU runs for ~1-2 hours tops in the evening + maybe ~10 hours during workdays. Every penny counts.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well... its free electricity, and it sits useless for 2/3 of the day (the VM sits useless for 24/7).
> 
> I can get 55H/s (27 per core) on that VM, and another 17 on the hardware rig. Totals on ~70, thats around 8% from the GPU hashrate (~850). And runs non-stop, while the GPU runs for ~1-2 hours tops in the evening + maybe ~10 hours during workdays. Every penny counts.


That was one of the least efficient gpu's of all time! It must be glowing.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> That was one of the least efficient gpu's of all time! It must be glowing.


Couldn't find any existing non-OpenCL miners. I will just use it for multi-monitor then....


----------



## ku4eto

Sooo do the ZCash and BipCoin seem profitable enough for mining? According th what i saw, the ZCash has nice hashrate (Solution rate) on CPU's and the profit rate is big.


----------



## Curleyyy

HALP! I have no idea what I'm doing anymore.

Can someone show me the ropes of getting back into this all? Last time I mined was with a 9800GT, think we made like .2 of a coin back then, something small but hey, it worked! Currently scored some free electricity (not really, but not my cost for now) and I'm thinking about picking up a GTX1070 for my main rig. Got the cash just holding off in case something better pops up, or new information.

So thought I'd give the old mine a try. Few things:

what miner to use
what are the numbers (profits, losses, average elec cost, who has what cards, are cards still being used?)
etc etc any faq like questions people might ask
why use this miner instead of that, etc

Is there a formula for working out say: "hash rate * time / elec cost = profit"


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> HALP! I have no idea what I'm doing anymore.
> 
> Can someone show me the ropes of getting back into this all? Last time I mined was with a 9800GT, think we made like .2 of a coin back then, something small but hey, it worked! Currently scored some free electricity (not really, but not my cost for now) and I'm thinking about picking up a GTX1070 for my main rig. Got the cash just holding off in case something better pops up, or new information.
> 
> So thought I'd give the old mine a try. Few things:
> 
> what miner to use
> what are the numbers (profits, losses, average elec cost, who has what cards, are cards still being used?)
> etc etc any faq like questions people might ask
> why use this miner instead of that, etc
> 
> Is there a formula for working out say: "hash rate * time / elec cost = profit"


I would suggest AMD card for mining whatever is profitable now. Monero seems the best one, but hash/s for nVidia is just bad there. It has low power consumption for a single card, but the whole system probably draws ~120-140, which kills the h/W for 1 card.


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.coindesk.com/fbi-concerned-about-criminal-use-of-private-cryptocurrency-monero/


----------



## RAFFY

Whats going on with BTC and LTC mining these days? I haven't been paying too much attention decides watching the value of BTC rise again. I remember when this thread had tons of new post every day. Seems so weird to see it go weeks without a single post.


----------



## HAL900

80/5000
Fury -x or R9 390 x will give better effect to dig? As for the profit vs electricity used ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

FuryX will be more efficient. I recommand R9 280 for Zcash, or RX 480 for Ether.

Make sure you underclock and undervolt.


----------



## Ceadderman

What is a good expectation for a watercooled 8gb 480 with a base clock of 1265?

Just picked up an XFX OC 480 and will be putting it with a Ryzen 1800x. Watercooling will follow after I pull it from my Dell with a i7 4790.

~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> FuryX will be more efficient. I recommand R9 280 for Zcash, or RX 480 for Ether.
> 
> Make sure you underclock and undervolt.


Out of curiosity, why 480 over something like a 390 if you dont mind me asking? Ive been seeing them both for the same price (175-200 USD) recently, and the 390 seems to be 50% high hash (35 vs 22) than the 480. This is a genuine question btw. I got out of mining way back when 7970s came out, and just discovered Ether today.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Power consumption.

Also, there's no different between a 290 and 390 for mining (besides slightly faster memory), so you might as well get the 290 if you don't pay for power.

If you don't care about heat, the best card will be 7970/7950/280X/280/285/380X/380 for mining Zcash. Those cards can't mine Ether if it has less than 3GB of VRAM.

@Ceaddar The 480 can make $2 to $2.5 a day before power bills.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Power consumption.
> 
> Also, there's no different between a 290 and 390 for mining (besides slightly faster memory), so you might as well get the 290 if you don't pay for power.
> 
> If you don't care about heat, the best card will be 7970/7950/280X/280/285/380X/380 for mining Zcash. Those cards can't mine Ether if it has less than 3GB of VRAM.
> 
> @Ceaddar The 480 can make $2 to $2.5 a day before power bills.


YOu need more than 3gb for ether mining? do you buy chance have a link to something where I can learn more about the reqs for it? Because that was certainly not one I expected

Kinda on the side then. Where I am, these are the brackets:

100: 7970/50, 280/x
150: RX 470, 290/x, 380/x, 390/x
200: RX 480

What would you go with purely for mining (and electricity is cheap as crap here btw)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm on mobile right now. Google ethereum dag size vram.

The $100 bracket is the best retrun on investment, but ethash based mining algo has a sloely increasing VRAM requirement.

The $150 bracket is ideal. They require less mobos for the same hashrate, which helps to drive down overall costs and reduce maintance efforts.

The RX 470 and 480 are for people who have expensive power.

Even if your power is free, I recommand slightly under volting the chips while running at stock clocks to reduce chances of failure.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @Ceaddar The 480 can make $2 to $2.5 a day before power bills.


Thank you for the info. An extra $60 a month would be reasonable. +Rep









~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm on mobile right now. Google ethereum dag size vram.
> 
> The $100 bracket is the best retrun on investment, but ethash based mining algo has a sloely increasing VRAM requirement.
> 
> The $150 bracket is ideal. They require less mobos for the same hashrate, which helps to drive down overall costs and reduce maintance efforts.
> 
> The RX 470 and 480 are for people who have expensive power.
> 
> Even if your power is free, I recommand slightly under volting the chips while running at stock clocks to reduce chances of failure.


Ty for the info. So basicaly what I gather 2gb simply wont be enough pretty soon, but 3gb should be good for a while, and more than that pretty well indeterminately? out of curiosity I set up claymore miner on my main rig, and im averaging around 12 MHs a card (for a 7970) on win 7. Does that seem reasonable? I know people were getting 20 or so. Is the dag what affecting me now? Or is there something else I should try changing?

EDIT: I do have an old version of it, but GPU-Z is only showing 6% gpu load?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Try using the Claymore miner and mine Zcash if you have anything below R9 290. Zcash should be slightly more profitable for slower cards.

Use whattomine.com to estimate profits.


----------



## ku4eto

Whattomine uses wrong calculation for Zcash. Zcash uses Sol/s (solutions/s), while the site shows hash/s. The direct convecrsio was something like 1:10, so 100h/s is like 10 sol/s. Not sure, dont remember already.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

It's 1:2 (1hash = 2sol) and the website shows accurate earnings.

Everybody call sol/s hashes per sec now.


----------



## skingun

Hi

I'm new to this and planning my first foray. I'm going to use Claymore dual miner to mine Ethereum and SIA. Planning to solo mine as I've heard bad things about pools.

What do you guys use for a crypto currency wallet?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this and planning my first foray. I'm going to use Claymore dual miner to mine Ethereum and SIA. Planning to solo mine as I've heard bad things about pools.
> 
> What do you guys use for a crypto currency wallet?
> 
> Any help appreciated.


I would ALWAYS suggest POOL mining and OFFLINE wallet.

If you are mining solo, make sure you make as much as 10x30Mh/s (10 GPU's), otherwise its not worth it, since luck will be lubing you from behind non-stop.

Offline - wallet -> lower payout threshold and more secure.


----------



## skingun

OK. I'll look into pools.

If my understanding is correct I must first have an 'online' wallet. Once funds are paid into this I can transfer them to an 'offline' wallet. Is this correct?

As far as Ethereum goes, I would get a wallet from ethereum.org.
What do you guys use for transferring Ethereum coins to bitcoins?

Hi

I recently started using Claymore







Everything is working and I have set up my wallet etc. However...

...I run Kaspersky on my PC as it is not just a mining station. I have been forced to pause Kaspersky when running Claymore as it prevents Claymore from opening. My PC defaults to Windows Defender and I have set exclusions to allow Claymore to run.

Is there a work around so I can keep Kaspersky running. I have added the Claymore folder to my exclusions list in Kaspersky but this is not working. Perhaps there is another setting I am missing?

Any help appreciated.

Best,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I would ALWAYS suggest POOL mining and OFFLINE wallet.
> 
> If you are mining solo, make sure you make as much as 10x30Mh/s (10 GPU's), otherwise its not worth it, since luck will be lubing you from behind non-stop.
> 
> Offline - wallet -> lower payout threshold and more secure.


What GPU do you use to get 30Mh/s? A single 1080 GTX is only making 20Mh/s!

Mod editlease use the the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I recently started using Claymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is working and I have set up my wallet etc. However...
> 
> ...I run Kaspersky on my PC as it is not just a mining station. I have been forced to pause Kaspersky when running Claymore as it prevents Claymore from opening. My PC defaults to Windows Defender and I have set exclusions to allow Claymore to run.
> 
> Is there a work around so I can keep Kaspersky running. I have added the Claymore folder to my exclusions list in Kaspersky but this is not working. Perhaps there is another setting I am missing?
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Best,


Try AVG or build a miner platform.









~Ceadder


----------



## b0oMeR

Why do you guys bother without ASICs?
An antminer is only a couple grand at the entry level.

At least if your mining with GPUs my suggestion is to mine the highest implied volatility coin. You have no choice but to speculate to make your money back in a meaningful way.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> What GPU do you use to get 30Mh/s? A single 1080 GTX is only making 20Mh/s!


AMD cards are the best for mining - RX470 4GB.

Also, on stock clocks/BIOS do not expect much more than 26-27MH/s.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> AMD cards are the best for mining - RX470 4GB.
> 
> Also, on stock clocks/BIOS do not expect much more than 26-27MH/s.


Yep they are. RX470 is by far the most efficient.

Get a BTC motherboard and some PCIe risers.
6 cards on one board.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> What do you guys use for transferring Ethereum coins to bitcoins?


https://poloniex.com/exchange#btc_eth

read this thread.

https://bitcoinworldwide.com/ethereum/mining-hardware/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Why do you guys bother without ASICs?
> An antminer is only a couple grand at the entry level.
> 
> At least if your mining with GPUs my suggestion is to mine the highest implied volatility coin. You have no choice but to speculate to make your money back in a meaningful way.


Ohh really? Show me this Etherum Antminer.

I guess if you want to throw a few grand you could get this. If it's even real (yes there are alot of scammers in this industry).

https://www.eastshore.xyz/shop/ethereum-miner-geass-198mh-asic-miner-for-ether-mining/

But as he said he has a single 1080 so really your post is trollish.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Yep they are. RX470 is by far the most efficient.
> 
> Get a BTC motherboard and some PCIe risers.
> 6 cards on one board.


Hmm. I'll look into this. Want to get my head around how everything works first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Try AVG or build a miner platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I may do that. Thanks.

I heard these make good cases...


----------



## skingun

Can I ask for some feedback on proposed hardware for my mining rig?

Motherboard: Asrock H81 Pro BTC
CPU: Celeron G1840
GPUs: 6x RX 470 (any preference on manufacturers?)
RAM: 8gb DDR3 1600Mhz
Storage: 240 Gb SSD
PSU: 1200W Platinum rated

Best,


----------



## ku4eto

You dont need SSD, you need also only 4GB models of GPU's if you are going to do Monero or ETH. Also, 1200W is overkill (well, depending on the algo, card power consumption varies, but all cards will consume tops 900W if you count them as 150W).

You must undervolt cards as much as you can. On almost all algos i know, the 470 can do from 1000mv Memory down to 800mv (20% undervolt). And core clock can be reduced to around 1000mv without issues.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You dont need SSD, you need also only 4GB models of GPU's if you are going to do Monero or ETH. Also, 1200W is overkill (well, depending on the algo, card power consumption varies, but all cards will consume tops 900W if you count them as 150W).
> 
> You must undervolt cards as much as you can. On almost all algos i know, the 470 can do from 1000mv Memory down to 800mv (20% undervolt). And core clock can be reduced to around 1000mv without issues.


Thank you.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Why not get the RX 570 and undervolt them?
Over here it's about the same price as RX 470, and power consumption after undervolt should be identical.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Why not get the RX 570 and undervolt them?
> Over here it's about the same price as RX 470, and power consumption after undervolt should be identical.


I never ever thought I would see you with a new avatar.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I never ever thought I would see you with a new avatar.


And it's ironic considering it changed during posts recommending only red cards.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Why not get the RX 570 and undervolt them?
> Over here it's about the same price as RX 470, and power consumption after undervolt should be identical.


Does the 570 have greater hashing power?

Is anybody using Nicehash?

http://www.nicehash.com


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Does the 570 have greater hashing power?
> 
> Is anybody using Nicehash?
> 
> http://www.nicehash.com


Dont use NiceHash.

Dont use 570. The 570 has rstupidly increased power consumtpion over real performance increase. And the memory is the same speed, which has biggest impact on Monero. Or get a 570 and downclock/undervolt it to 470 levels.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dont use NiceHash.


Would you mind elaborating?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Would you mind elaborating?


Because its really questionable if you get the full time of the rent as mining (there could be a downtime). Also, the rx 470 speed they offer is ... 650h/s. Thats super low, although a bit higher than stock (which does ~600h/s). With a BIOS mod, i am doing 850h/s.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Because its really questionable if you get the full time of the rent as mining (there could be a downtime). Also, the rx 470 speed they offer is ... 650h/s. Thats super low, although a bit higher than stock (which does ~600h/s). With a BIOS mod, i am doing 850h/s.


Is that for mining a specific currency? Hash rate changes depending on the currency being mined, right?

I have been looking into their auto-switching algorithm and it's certainty appealing.

Currently pool mining ethereum (ethermine) using Claymore. Dipping my toes in the water with my main rig while I build up a dedicated miner.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Is that for mining a specific currency? Hash rate changes depending on the currency being mined, right?
> 
> I have been looking into their auto-switching algorithm and it's certainty appealing.
> 
> Currently pool mining ethereum (ethermine) using Claymore. Dipping my toes in the water with my main rig while I build up a dedicated miner.


DONT use auto switching ones.

Those are the questionable ones.
Use dedicated miners or dual miners. Claymore has 1-2% fee. So if you are going to use a dedicated miner for a single coin, sgminer is your answer for GPU's.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

RX 570 is fine if you use powerlim -30 for claymore. About 110W each at the wall, 21MH/s on ETH, no mods no undervolt.

Only problem is you can only have 5 cards on new Windows 10 drivers. I'm going to mod the driver from November and see if I can get it to detect the 570.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> RX 570 is fine if you use powerlim -30 for claymore. About 110W each at the wall, 21MH/s on ETH, no mods no undervolt.
> 
> Only problem is you can only have 5 cards on new Windows 10 drivers. I'm going to mod the driver from November and see if I can get it to detect the 570.


But a 470 can be undervolted to take max power draw of 80 ish watts and with bios mod will hash at 26-28. It's also cheaper than a 570.

So, why bother with a 570 at all...


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> But a 470 can be undervolted to take max power draw of 80 ish watts and with bios mod will hash at 26-28. It's also cheaper than a 570.
> 
> So, why bother with a 570 at all...


Ehm, no, undervolted 470 on Monero takes ~90-100W with timings mod. For ETH, you will need to underclock the core as well, but that would still put it around 90-100W, even if you reduce the core clock by 200. For ~80W, you will need probably 400core clock and undervolt. ETH algo is using way more power and generates way more heat than Cryptonight.


----------



## stoker

Giving mining a go. Got setup on Suprnova's pool today.

Any recommendations on wallets to use? I've seen Jaxx.

Ideally I will get an offline wallet when things get bigger.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ehm, no, undervolted 470 on Monero takes ~90-100W with timings mod. For ETH, you will need to underclock the core as well, but that would still put it around 90-100W, even if you reduce the core clock by 200. For ~80W, you will need probably 400core clock and undervolt. ETH algo is using way more power and generates way more heat than Cryptonight.


I'll just leave this here...

https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/10474/msi-radeon-rx-470-gaming-x-4gb-28-mhs-bios-mod


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/10474/msi-radeon-rx-470-gaming-x-4gb-28-mhs-bios-mod


Dont trust GPU-Z power draw.

Use a power meter at wall. Measure idle power consumption. Then measure at load.

I was getting at wall ~35w more compared to monero, using the same clocks/voltage (undervolted to 0.975/0.8V, stock clocks).

Ofcourse you can lower power consumption by modding the BIOS. But this would mean disabling ROP's. And there is no public BIOS, aside from Stilts for R9 290.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dont trust GPU-Z power draw.
> 
> Use a power meter at wall. Measure idle power consumption. Then measure at load.
> 
> I was getting at wall ~35w more compared to monero, using the same clocks/voltage (undervolted to 0.975/0.8V, stock clocks).
> 
> Ofcourse you can lower power consumption by modding the BIOS. But this would mean disabling ROP's. And there is no public BIOS, aside from Stilts for R9 290.


Noted.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> https://poloniex.com/exchange#btc_eth
> 
> read this thread.
> 
> https://bitcoinworldwide.com/ethereum/mining-hardware/
> Ohh really? Show me this Etherum Antminer.
> 
> I guess if you want to throw a few grand you could get this. If it's even real (yes there are alot of scammers in this industry).
> 
> https://www.eastshore.xyz/shop/ethereum-miner-geass-198mh-asic-miner-for-ether-mining/
> 
> But as he said he has a single 1080 so really your post is trollish.


No it really isn't.

Your better off ASIC mining an alt coin or on a pool and exchanging for Etherum.

edit:

DURATION ESTIMATED EARNINGS IN ETH ESTIMATED PROFIT IN BTC ESTIMATED PROFIT IN USD - 100 MH/s

1 day 0.14756472 0.00552910 7.36
1 week 1.03295304 0.03870374 51.52
2 weeks 2.06590608 0.07741499 103.05
3 weeks 3.09885912 0.11612624 154.58
1 month 4.42694160 0.16590322 220.84

I just look at the second column which is estimated profit in BTC.
You can find higher profit/BTC coins, it'll change day by day. Exchange them directly for BTC and BTC to ETH if you really wanted ETH.
ASICs would give you the lowest operational cost in terms of power and hash rate value.

Hell there are pools that automatically switch for you, But I'm not going to do your work for you.
I've been trading BTC/Altcoins since Blackcoin and Darkcoin buddy, I know quite a bit about the blockchain


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> No it really isn't.
> 
> Your better off ASIC mining an alt coin or on a pool and exchanging for Etherum.
> 
> edit:
> 
> DURATION ESTIMATED EARNINGS IN ETH ESTIMATED PROFIT IN BTC ESTIMATED PROFIT IN USD - 100 MH/s
> 
> 1 day 0.14756472 0.00552910 7.36
> 1 week 1.03295304 0.03870374 51.52
> 2 weeks 2.06590608 0.07741499 103.05
> 3 weeks 3.09885912 0.11612624 154.58
> 1 month 4.42694160 0.16590322 220.84
> 
> I just look at the second column which is estimated profit in BTC.
> You can find higher profit/BTC coins, it'll change day by day. Exchange them directly for BTC and BTC to ETH if you really wanted ETH.
> ASICs would give you the lowest operational cost in terms of power and hash rate value.
> 
> Hell there are pools that automatically switch for you, But I'm not going to do your work for you.
> I've been trading BTC/Altcoins since Blackcoin and Darkcoin buddy, I know quite a bit about the blockchain


Eeeh no. ASIC machines cost a lot more, and you are generally mining not-so-profitable coin, since its ASIC mined. And there are no ASIC machines for ETH and XMR.


----------



## skingun

Switched to Zcash. Using EWBF's Zcash cuda miner and getting 540 sos/s and around 3.4 sol/w with single 1080.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Modding driver didn't work.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Modding driver didn't work.


You are obviously doing it wrong then. Go to the Polaris BIOS Editor thread.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Switched to Zcash. Using EWBF's Zcash cuda miner and getting 540 sos/s and around 3.4 sol/w with single 1080.


Skingun what wallet are you using before cold storage?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> No it really isn't.
> 
> Your better off ASIC mining an alt coin or on a pool and exchanging for Etherum.
> 
> edit:
> 
> DURATION ESTIMATED EARNINGS IN ETH ESTIMATED PROFIT IN BTC ESTIMATED PROFIT IN USD - 100 MH/s
> 
> 1 day 0.14756472 0.00552910 7.36
> 1 week 1.03295304 0.03870374 51.52
> 2 weeks 2.06590608 0.07741499 103.05
> 3 weeks 3.09885912 0.11612624 154.58
> 1 month 4.42694160 0.16590322 220.84
> 
> I just look at the second column which is estimated profit in BTC.
> You can find higher profit/BTC coins, it'll change day by day. Exchange them directly for BTC and BTC to ETH if you really wanted ETH.
> ASICs would give you the lowest operational cost in terms of power and hash rate value.
> 
> Hell there are pools that automatically switch for you, But I'm not going to do your work for you.
> I've been trading BTC/Altcoins since Blackcoin and Darkcoin buddy, I know quite a bit about the blockchain


Dammit, I thought I knew what I was talking about.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=profile;u=198573

Where's yours?


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Skingun what wallet are you using before cold storage?


Coinome.

Anyone using Trezor?


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Coinome.
> 
> Anyone using Trezor?


Thanks







,

No iOS support but coming soon


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

@Hueristic

THANK YOU! Although my profile is actually slightly younger than yours on there (by 2 months or so) technically that doesn't mean much as many people - myself included - never bothered to register until the alt-coins. I was mining BTC back in late 2010... not sure exactly when, but the 6870 was just released because that's what I bought to mine with. Likely December 2010 or January 2011 at the latest.

Regardless it was back when BTC was worthless (comparatively at least) so I never mined as much as I wish I had - or purchased any coins for that matter. I remember seeing one local sale at a gathering here where a guy was looking for $600 for 1000 BTC... yep, I'm kicking myself to this day about that one.

Anyway I sent you a beer at your listed address, because you caused me to look up old accounts and addresses I've not looked at in years and I found one with a decent chunk of a coin that I had forgotten. So consider the tip a 'finders fee'. Now if I'd found 10BTC or something I'd definitely have sent ya much more... but enjoy a beer on me at least and rep in here.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Modding driver didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously doing it wrong then. Go to the Polaris BIOS Editor thread.
Click to expand...

lol I was trying to mod the November driver to support the RX 570


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> @Hueristic
> 
> THANK YOU! Although my profile is actually slightly younger than yours on there (by 2 months or so) technically that doesn't mean much as many people - myself included - never bothered to register until the alt-coins. I was mining BTC back in late 2010... not sure exactly when, but the 6870 was just released because that's what I bought to mine with. Likely December 2010 or January 2011 at the latest.
> 
> Regardless it was back when BTC was worthless (comparatively at least) so I never mined as much as I wish I had - or purchased any coins for that matter. I remember seeing one local sale at a gathering here where a guy was looking for $600 for 1000 BTC... yep, I'm kicking myself to this day about that one.
> 
> Anyway I sent you a beer at your listed address, because you caused me to look up old accounts and addresses I've not looked at in years and I found one with a decent chunk of a coin that I had forgotten. So consider the tip a 'finders fee'. Now if I'd found 10BTC or something I'd definitely have sent ya much more... but enjoy a beer on me at least and rep in here.


Cool beans man! thx for the drink and glad you found some old funds.









Yeah I was planning on mining in 08 when BTC first hit but we @OCN were in the competition here in [email protected] for first place in the world so I kept my 6 systems pounding points instead and am kicking myself in the butt for it as well. I was intending to swap half over when we got the record but unlucky me caught a re injury to my spine and was laid up for 6 months and just couldn't do it at the time. My luck in the timing of stuff in life is horrible, I cashed out my XMR a week after holding for 2 years for a temporary bill I needed to pay planning on re buying a week later and right at that time is when it went from $1.37 to $25!! God my timing in life is bad (thats just one example. LOL
And yeah I only created the account when I started getting into the alts as well.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, you're in good company there man. I held a chunk of XRP that I grabbed after it had died off (early 2016) - figuring it would return to speculation sooner or later... well, it did - right after I sold it off because it had done nothing but slowly bleed out for an entire year... next day it goes up over 300%.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

It's really hard to have good timing









I only managed it once with EarthCoins.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's really hard to have good timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only managed it once with EarthCoins.


Well, I pretty much cleaned up with BLK (or BC as it was then). I bought a few hundred thousand coins when it was in the 700-1400 sats range - plus mined a chunk of them too.

Unfortunately I slept through it hitting 79K or whatever during the night - think my holdings were worth ~180BTC or so at the time... but it was mostly over by the time I woke up and started selling some of mine (it had already dropped below 100BTC by then). Then sold and bought repeatedly through the drama those first 2 years.

Would have been unreal had I not only been awake, but aware enough to dump everything at the top; but I was more of a 'true believer' in those days (read stupid) so I held on far too long. Of course, the me of now would have already let half of it go when it was going up past 50K... but I really thought it could see $1/coin or more back in those days.









Still, even though I only wound up making a fraction of what was possible... it's way more than I've ever made doing anything else in that short period of time!

I loaded back up when it was just in the 2500 range last year and have been slowly taking profits this last month again... BLK has sentimental importance to me so I always keep some... but never like I was in the beginning!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's really hard to have good timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only managed it once with EarthCoins.


Yeah I did good mining EarthCoin and NobleCoin at that time.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Yeah I did good mining EarthCoin and NobleCoin at that time.


Try blackcoin 5 years ago






















<3 paid for my car.


----------



## viz0id

If i wanted to build a miner today around 1000dollars (that i could expand on with more GPU's, in a month or so), which type of mining should i focus on? And are there any guides to what hardware to choose? I've seen a lot of recommendations for GPU, but not as much for mobo and cpu. Maybe i just overlooked it, but could not find that in the OP post.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viz0id*
> 
> If i wanted to build a miner today around 1000dollars (that i could expand on with more GPU's, in a month or so), which type of mining should i focus on? And are there any guides to what hardware to choose? I've seen a lot of recommendations for GPU, but not as much for mobo and cpu. Maybe i just overlooked it, but could not find that in the OP post.


If you are going for GPU mining, then the ASRock BTC Pro motherboard + the cheapest Intel CPU you can get. G2xxx, one of those.

Alternatively, Monero does well with CPU mining, so you can get dual socket or quad socket server boards with G34 socket and then buy a 16core 6276 Opterons for 30$ piece. For 1000$ you can build 2 quad socket rigs, or 4-5 dual sockets.


----------



## viz0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> If you are going for GPU mining, then the ASRock BTC Pro motherboard + the cheapest Intel CPU you can get. G2xxx, one of those.
> 
> Alternatively, Monero does well with CPU mining, so you can get dual socket or quad socket server boards with G34 socket and then buy a 16core 6276 Opterons for 30$ piece. For 1000$ you can build 2 quad socket rigs, or 4-5 dual sockets.


Thanks for answering. Well since im as fresh of a beginner as you can get, my first thought was to go for bitcoin mining. How many RX 480's do i need to make a profit with that mobo and a cheap intel cpu? If you take into consideration an expensive electrical bill (not sure i have one, but norwegian bill's are hard to easily transfer to a dollar figure, since they are split into multiple posts on the bill).


----------



## ku4eto

Bitcoin mining is DEAD. Only worth it, if you already have ASIC machines. Alt coin mining is the way to go.

Also, dont get RX480, get used RX 470 4GB for ETH,XMR and Zcash. I would suggest you to mine ETH or XMR in the long term, Zcash is ... not really to be trusted.


----------



## viz0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Bitcoin mining is DEAD. Only worth it, if you already have ASIC machines. Alt coin mining is the way to go.
> 
> Also, dont get RX480, get used RX 470 4GB for ETH,XMR and Zcash. I would suggest you to mine ETH or XMR in the long term, Zcash is ... not really to be trusted.


Alright thanks, looks like i have to do much more research before i build myself a miner.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Bitcoin mining is DEAD. Only worth it, if you already have ASIC machines. Alt coin mining is the way to go.
> 
> Also, dont get RX480, get used RX 470 4GB for ETH,XMR and Zcash. I would suggest you to mine ETH or XMR in the long term, Zcash is ... not really to be trusted.


Also ETH will be going POS. But ETC has risen a little, and may go up more when ETH makes the change.


----------



## Ceadderman

CPU mining...







...wonder what an 1800x would give me. I know it's not cheap Intel Proc but it's pretty beefy compared to those.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CPU mining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wonder what an 1800x would give me. I know it's not cheap Intel Proc but it's pretty beefy compared to those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'd like to know.


----------



## Ceadderman

If I start mining with it I will submit my results after 1 month of mining. Right now I am being held up due to lack of board and RAM. But bills come first. Toddler and family needs too.









~Ceadder


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If I start mining with it I will submit my results after 1 month of mining. Right now I am being held up due to lack of board and RAM. But bills come first. Toddler and family needs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I hear ya, looking forward to it.


----------



## whitrzac

Looks like im going head first into the mining game...

My main system is a 5930m/980ti that sits idle most of the time. And i have a server(i3 6100)with 2 empty pcie 16x pcie slots. Both with 1000p2 power supplies.

Picked up a pair of 580 4gb cards to play with. I could go up to 4 cards with thr right z170 mobo.

Im one to always have my butt covered, if btc crashes tomorrow i can still sell/use the hardware.

Down the rabit hole I go...


----------



## viz0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Also ETH will be going POS. But ETC has risen a little, and may go up more when ETH makes the change.


I'm not sure what "going POS" means but i hope it's a good thing. Cause i just invested 1000dollar on ETH instead of building a miner


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viz0id*
> 
> I'm not sure what "going POS" means but i hope it's a good thing. Cause i just invested 1000dollar on ETH instead of building a miner


Thats good for you if your going to keep them as staking them in the wallet should get you more but I would not have made that purchase. POS is the method of staking coins in a wallet to supply a node to the network to verify transactions as POW does my solving encryption algorithms. When your wallet creates a transaction you receive a payment.

It is my opinion that these alt are in a bubble so I would not buy now unless you like to gamble. Never be that last one holding the bad. Don't forget ETH has a massive premine.


----------



## viz0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Thats good for you if your going to keep them as staking them in the wallet should get you more but I would not have made that purchase. POS is the method of staking coins in a wallet to supply a node to the network to verify transactions as POW does my solving encryption algorithms. When your wallet creates a transaction you receive a payment.
> 
> It is my opinion that these alt are in a bubble so I would not buy now unless you like to gamble. Never be that last one holding the bad. Don't forget ETH has a massive premine.


Thanks for the answer. I did invest, and so far I am glad that i did.

Why do you believe that ethereum is in a bubble? It might be high atm, but the prospect of ethereum compared to BTC and LTC seems like a real deal. Atleast now when the http://entethalliance.org/.

I think I'm going to let it ride and stick to it long term. I'm not a daytrader, so ill just hodl and hope


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viz0id*
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I did invest, and so far I am glad that i did.
> 
> Why do you believe that ethereum is in a bubble? It might be high atm, but the prospect of ethereum compared to BTC and LTC seems like a real deal. Atleast now when the http://entethalliance.org/.
> 
> I think I'm going to let it ride and stick to it long term. I'm not a daytrader, so ill just hodl and hope


Everything is bubbling up the question is when its gonna pop, no-one but the whales know.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Everything is bubbling up the question is when its gonna pop, no-one but the whales know.


While I would definitely agree with you on this - at least as far as a correction is concerned - it's really hard to say right now. I remember when it was widely agreed that Apple was way over valued - and IBM was a much better investment.







And people said for years (including 2007 even) that real estate was an investment that could never truly be in a bubble.

I think it all comes down to whether or not, in 10-15 years, we are looking back at worthless "tulip bulbs" or a truly "disruptive technology". If it's the former then all of it could wind up being worthless - or at least go back to a few dollars each. On the other hand, people were crying about the bubble that BTC was in when it first topped $30, and again at ~$250... but I'm pretty sure anyone that bought then is happy now (despite losing 95% of their value for several months).

Even those that bought when it was ~$1200 is happy(ish) right now too... but they spent the past 4 years feeling really, really stupid. Personally, I think most decent coins with good development could see another 50%-100% gains... before a correction wipes out 60-75% of their values. I don't see values resetting past early 2016 levels however due to the expansion in participation.

Although nothing is a guarantee... when money in the bank is actively _losing_ value (against inflation) then it's hard to see anything else as a truly horrible investment... unless it's a complete scam that is - which admittedly much (but not all) of crypto amounts to.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Hello kinda bouncing in and out of mining/boinc/folding whats best tweaks for nicehash ? i tried to do -dual=Pascal under extra options but i dont think that works.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Don't use nicehash. Find the most profitable coin and use a dedicated miner.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Don't use nicehash. Find the most profitable coin and use a dedicated miner.


I've been using nicehash as a dedicated miner. I look at the BTC/day rate and restrict it to that 1 coin/antilogarithm. It seems to work decent.









When my other cards get here I was going to setup a dedicated miner for Ethereum.


----------



## PCSarge

life sucks when i went back on an old laptop that i knew had BTC, LTC and a few other wallets with currency in it, only to have it boot cycle when i clicked it on, the HDD is dead. those coins are now permanent cold storage lol

in other news. got bored and ramped up my Antminer S3+'s and S5's the other night. making decent profits, if i clear $150 rest is free money because that pays my power draw.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> life sucks when i went back on an old laptop that i knew had BTC, LTC and a few other wallets with currency in it, only to have it boot cycle when i clicked it on, the HDD is dead. those coins are now permanent cold storage lol
> 
> in other news. got bored and ramped up my Antminer S3+'s and S5's the other night. making decent profits, if i clear $150 rest is free money because that pays my power draw.


Try booting up via USB and then accessing the files. It may just be the OS.


----------



## whitrzac

I'm having an issue ccminer on my 980ti...

I'm using nichash, any algorithm that uses ccminer opens the cmd window and closes instantly. It never starts mining. I can run the benchmarks just fine.

The system also has a amd rx 580 in it right now too, using a claymore miner. Could it be a driver compatibility issue?


----------



## Ceadderman

I would consider that to be the issue. Drop one of the drivers and retest.









~Ceadder


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> I'm having an issue ccminer on my 980ti...
> 
> I'm using nichash, any algorithm that uses ccminer opens the cmd window and closes instantly. It never starts mining. I can run the benchmarks just fine.
> 
> The system also has a amd rx 580 in it right now too, using a claymore miner. Could it be a driver compatibility issue?


Well, if you run the miner directly, it could close. Try starting it via CMD - ccminer.exe (PARAMS).


----------



## whitrzac

Something is screwy.
I re-extracted/setup nicehash. CCminer worked fine. Moved the folder into my documents folder, ran fine.
Made a shortcut on the deskop, ccminer/lyra2rev2 didn't work, . Ran nicehash from documents folder. still didn't work. All other miners worked fine.

I did the same thing again, and now it works...

It's nice to see that AMD drivers still haven't improved in 15 years. I attempted to add another rx 580 to the system, the exact same make/model of card that was installed already and was greeted with all sorts of ***** behavior. It was causing some sort of inturept on boot that was delaying the audio driver and win defender from starting. Causing a few different errors. Booted into safe mode, DDU the driver. Reinstalled. All is well, until I change something again...


----------



## Ceadderman

No offense meant but AMD drivers are a gazillion times better than *ATi* drivers. ATi owned the company before AMD bought them lock stock and barrel 7-8 years ago before the 5*** series was released. They kept the name for the 5*** series and changed to AMD either during the 6***-7*** series release.

In any case I think your issue that is causing the problem is xFire. xFire and SLi drivers both suck. But I suspect the issue is due to introducing another 580 card to a system that already has one. Adding another may have engaged the xFire drivers ad hoc.









~Ceadder


----------



## skingun

Eth and pasc claymore anyone?


----------



## becks

Hi guys,

I'm interested in setting up a VM on my PC so I can run Ether whenever I go away from it as it stays on most of the time anyhow..
Gonna try to work both CPU (I7 7700K @ 5.1) and GPU (1080 Ti)...

I am looking at it more as a long term investment, and my favorite PC shop accepts BTC as payment so that's a plus as I might "farm" it just so I can upgrade to newer stuff down the line.

Any advises for a beginner ? Any "how to" threads somewhere ?

Thank you


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm interested in setting up a VM on my PC so I can run Ether whenever I go away from it as it stays on most of the time anyhow..
> Gonna try to work both CPU (I7 7700K @ 5.1) and GPU (1080 Ti)...
> 
> I am looking at it more as a long term investment, and my favorite PC shop accepts BTC as payment so that's a plus as I might "farm" it just so I can upgrade to newer stuff down the line.
> 
> Any advises for a beginner ? Any "how to" threads somewhere ?
> 
> Thank you


Mine XMR on as many cpu threads as you have 2mb of l3 cache as you can while you gpu mine ETH. Thats likely going to be 3 threads, possibly 4 on an i7. Download an Ethereum wallet then shift the XMR into Eth (or keep it)


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Mine XMR on as many cpu threads as you have 2mb of l3 cache as you can while you gpu mine ETH. Thats likely going to be 3 threads, possibly 4 on an i7. Download an Ethereum wallet then shift the XMR into Eth (or keep it)


Can it be done simultaneously from same VM ? Or I need 2 separate VM, one for XMR one for ETH ?
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Mine XMR on as many cpu threads as you have 2mb of l3 cache as you can while you gpu mine ETH. Thats likely going to be 3 threads, possibly 4 on an i7. Download an Ethereum wallet then shift the XMR into Eth (or keep it)
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be done simultaneously from same VM ? Or I need 2 separate VM, one for XMR one for ETH ?
> Thank you for your time.
Click to expand...

It will be more efficient to not virtualize but you can. Keep in mind, in irder to get a payout from most pools, with the hardware you are using, it will take a while (prices will change).


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> It will be more efficient to not virtualize but you can. Keep in mind, in irder to get a payout from most pools, with the hardware you are using, it will take a while (prices will change).


If I make $ 200 in a year that's ultra more than I'm expecting ....
That's more than any online discount coupon altogether


----------



## Panther Al

Quick noob question - have seen the way BTC has jumped, and was into mining back in the PTS days. Have a pair of old 780ti Classies, a 980 Classy, and a 1080 laying about, is it worth getting back into the scene and putting those cards to use mining anything? If I recall, there never has been any Nvidia friendly coins out there.


----------



## ku4eto

You can try XMR or ZEC, with probably ZEC being a bit more friendly.
Dont expect much on both on stock BIOS.


----------



## Noufel

hi, i have a dumb question :
can i mine with an rx 480 coupled with an rx 580 in the same rig ??


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> hi, i have a dumb question :
> can i mine with an rx 480 coupled with an rx 580 in the same rig ??


Absolutely, I mined Protoshares in '14 with a GTX 670 and R9-280X in the same rig.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Absolutely, I mined Protoshares in '14 with a GTX 670 and R9-280X in the same rig.


thnx for the quick rep


----------



## cdawall

I am surprised this thread hasn't taken off with the increase in profitability as of late.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdawall*
> 
> I am surprised this thread hasn't taken off with the increase in profitability as of late.


Shhhh!


----------



## cdawall

I have gotten a couple up and going for it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdawall*
> 
> 
> 
> I have gotten a couple up and going for it


If your mining on that you'll find you need more airflow.


----------



## cdawall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> If your mining on that you'll find you need more airflow.


There is a 255CFM in front of them and behind now. It still runs hot on the middle card, but that is an ambient temp issue they are running in the garage at 90F+


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdawall*
> 
> There is a 255CFM in front of them and behind now. It still runs hot on the middle card, but that is an ambient temp issue they are running in the garage at 90F+










That's not an ambient temp issue it's a crazy issue. LOL!

Seriously, I understand that those 120X38mm intakes are moving mad air (along with the sideflows apparently) but at this point I see heat failures or dust related failures kicking in before profitability is reached. Now if the whole thing is 'throwaway hardware' then I guess it makes sense - at least slightly more sense than having it inside and having everyone wear ear plugs all the time...


----------



## cdawall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an ambient temp issue it's a crazy issue. LOL!
> 
> Seriously, I understand that those 120X38mm intakes are moving mad air (along with the sideflows apparently) but at this point I see heat failures or dust related failures kicking in before profitability is reached. Now if the whole thing is 'throwaway hardware' then I guess it makes sense - at least slightly more sense than having it inside and having everyone wear ear plugs all the time...


I have only put like $250 into this and I made that back this week already. These are trash cards.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Wow, you've made ~ .12 BTC(or ~1 ETH) in a week on that rig? I must know what you are mining to pull that off! What hashrates are you pulling?


----------



## BulletSponge

I have Geth syncing with the blockchain atm, after that is done and I install the miner itself is there a wallet I am gonna need for ETH? If Geth itself is the wallet how would I go about transferring mined coin to Coinbase?


----------



## cdawall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you've made ~ .12 BTC(or ~1 ETH) in a week on that rig? I must know what you are mining to pull that off! What hashrates are you pulling?


There is more than one rig running. This is most of the cards going right now. that box on its own averages $15 a day so it pulls it's own weight. They pull 31-32 MH/s per card when they are cool enough. I ended up splitting them 2 per rig in the garage for temperature issues. 1100/1500mhz clocks on them all. 290 vs 290X seems to make zero difference.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Ah OK that makes much more sense then... so about $100/wk on that rig alone. Still fantastic returns regardless. Definitely nothing to complain about there, and definitely profitable even including hardware and electricity costs.


----------



## cdawall

The nvidia based rigs are oddly enough improving in returns faster than the AMD. Too many people mining ethereum I guess. Zcash (using zecminer) seems to be taking over money wise for me. I have a pretty even split between NV and AMD in my miners and it has gone up almost a dollar per nv card as of late.


----------



## kckyle

newb here, what is a good GUI interface for ethereum mining, i dont wanna use minergate since they charge fees, unless im missing somthing and all miner charge fees when withdrawing


----------



## cdawall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> newb here, what is a good GUI interface for ethereum mining, i dont wanna use minergate since they charge fees, unless im missing somthing and all miner charge fees when withdrawing


nicehash charges a tiny fee, honestly not even worth mentioning considering how nice the GUI is and the fact that it floats between whatever is most useful for your cards. That is all I bother to use. it is really interesting to watch it swap between ethereum and zcash for profitability.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> newb here, what is a good GUI interface for ethereum mining, i dont wanna use minergate since they charge fees, unless im missing somthing and all miner charge fees when withdrawing


Yes you are missing something. NEVER USE MINERGATE its scam.

Also, all wallets have taxes for transactions. Best is to either mine to a proven exchange or mine to normal offline wallet (the CLI).


----------



## drkCrix

A quick question,

Right now I am using nicehash and letting it choose what to mine. Right now I am seeing around $10-8 a day (CDN) with a single 1080Ti

Is there a better single currency I should be working on? I see Zcash mentioned and ETH, but in my research ETH isn't a great option with Nvidia hardware.

Not looking to get rich quick but as long as my system sits idle I wouldn't mind making some money for a rainy day (or if done long enough my next upgrade if prices stay up)

Cheers and Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## kckyle

what do you guys think of Alpereum? it has a zero fee policy atm and its instruction is very straightfoward.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> A quick question,
> 
> Right now I am using nicehash and letting it choose what to mine. Right now I am seeing around $10-8 a day (CDN) with a single 1080Ti
> 
> Is there a better single currency I should be working on? I see Zcash mentioned and ETH, but in my research ETH isn't a great option with Nvidia hardware.
> 
> Not looking to get rich quick but as long as my system sits idle I wouldn't mind making some money for a rainy day (or if done long enough my next upgrade if prices stay up)
> 
> Cheers and Thanks in advance,
> 
> Chris


I'm in the same boat and would like some feedback as well. I understand that using Nicehash or any service like that is going to take some profit off the top, but it's super simple and doesn't require me to micromanage my rigs so that's worth a small cost in profit to me. I ran a dedicated mining rig a few years ago mining Litecoin, Dogecoin, and selling mining contracts and made a fair share of money doing it. Now I'm just getting back in to it and already making something like $25 a day between 4 computers around the house on Nicehash. I have another.... 12 or so video cards on the way.... I've been buying them up on eBay when I see a good price. With so many workers it's a pain to micromanage them but if the difference in payout is enough it might be worth it to mine a different way.


----------



## cdawall

I am mining equihash (zcash), Lyra2REv2 (vertcoin) and Lbry (LBC) with my 1080Ti, they seem to float on which is most profitable for NV cards. I actually just grabbed two cheap 1060's and plan to dump one of my 290X's for sale to pay for them. The NV stuff seems to be on the up right now so I am going to cash in on it.

With the way nicehash works there is no point fighting it. Let them make you money that is why you pay your fee. I have yet to see it flag a wrong worker.


----------



## cg4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> A quick question,
> 
> Right now I am using nicehash and letting it choose what to mine. Right now I am seeing around $10-8 a day (CDN) with a single 1080Ti
> 
> Is there a better single currency I should be working on? I see Zcash mentioned and ETH, but in my research ETH isn't a great option with Nvidia hardware.
> 
> Not looking to get rich quick but as long as my system sits idle I wouldn't mind making some money for a rainy day (or if done long enough my next upgrade if prices stay up)
> 
> Cheers and Thanks in advance,
> 
> Chris


Hey man I am new just started mining..
I have a question or two I have 2 1080 ti under volted 1987 core 500 mem at 1v even and average it looks like 15-16 usd a day .. Does that sound right?? I have the cards in sli should I separate them when mining??
I am on nicehash and let it choose what to mine.. or should I put my own order in?? was confused tring my first order used pool checker to try after I copied what I thought was stratum pool and then port and failed checker.. ??
Any tips would be great have been reading a lot maybe to much... thanks


----------



## Hueristic

FYI, Polo has stopped XMR withdrawals which has a side effect of idiots dumping to get coins out of polo so XMR is artificially depressed right now. Great time to get some. I bought what little I could. And margined long as well.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> FYI, Polo has stopped XMR withdrawals which has a side effect of idiots dumping to get coins out of polo so XMR is artificially depressed right now. Great time to get some. I bought what little I could. And margined long as well.


Bah, i wondered when it will start to fall. Bought at 38.4-5 30XMR. Few hours later, they dropped another 1$.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Bah, i wondered when it will start to fall. Bought at 38.4-5 30XMR. Few hours later, they dropped another 1$.


Even though it's dropped it's still $43 so you are still in profit. a year and a half ago it was 50 cents. what are you crying about?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Even though it's dropped it's still $43 so you are still in profit. a year and a half ago it was 50 cents. what are you crying about?


My bad... i bought at 38.5E, not $.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> My bad... i bought at 38.5E, not $.


Well it's at 38.65E right now according to coingecko so your still good and it's at a low right now.

https://www.coingecko.com/en/price_charts/monero/eur

BTW anyone that bought after my post is now in the GREEN.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Well it's at 38.65E right now according to coingecko so your still good and it's at a low right now.
> 
> https://www.coingecko.com/en/price_charts/monero/eur
> 
> BTW anyone that bought after my post is now in the GREEN.


I expect tomorrow by this time to be at 39-40E again, but not really sure. The up-downs are hard to predict now, with this BTC going first up, then plumetting and then again up.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone have any experience with siacoin? Mining it a few days now and looks like it's on the rise.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I expect tomorrow by this time to be at 39-40E again, but not really sure. The up-downs are hard to predict now, with this BTC going first up, then plumetting and then again up.


Yeah, tough to tell whats going on these days. I'm not doing any long term holding, but that can cost afa spikes go but I'm feeling this bubble won't last. If it it still at this level in a month then I'll assume it is a price correction due to Japans stamp of approval.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with siacoin? Mining it a few days now and looks like it's on the rise.


All I know is Siacoin seems to be the best tech for the storage coins and the devs seem to be there and working which is a plus. Whether it is a good time to enter or not I don't know, last time I checked I thought it had risen too fast so didn't buy.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Yeah, tough to tell whats going on these days. I'm not doing any long term holding, but that can cost afa spikes go but I'm feeling this bubble won't last. If it it still at this level in a month then I'll assume it is a price correction due to Japans stamp of approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is Siacoin seems to be the best tech for the storage coins and the devs seem to be there and working which is a plus. Whether it is a good time to enter or not I don't know, last time I checked I thought it had risen too fast so didn't buy.


Welp, sold those 38XMR for 39.5, which puts me in 40E on plus. Also, BTC capped out yesterday, so it seems the up-down daily trends should return as of today.


----------



## HarrisLam

Hi all,

Just starting out mining ETH. *Really* late to the party but I hope it's not too late.

Originally planned to main in buying in ETH with USD and do some causal mining on the side (kind of like maining stock exchange and keeping a day job as funding support), but Kraken wouldn't verify my account fast enough so I'm currently stuck on just the causal mining (them mining cards are hard to get)

Might as well join the club. With the experience from some of you long-time miners, coupled with the higher-than average GFX tweaking abilities of OCN ppl, maybe I could get some helpful tips from time to time


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Realistically saying now is "really late to the party" is not accurate. Sure it's not the same as it was 3-4 years ago... but the profitability is actually a little better.

But the bottom line is that either all of this is going to be nothing but a passing fad... or at least 1 billion more people need to get and use crypto in the next decade... and if that happens the difference between those of us that were there at the beginning and those that start now... will be nearly meaningless. Except for the ones that bought 1000's of BTC when they were .10.... like I could have but didn't.









Figure if even 20% of the global money transfer service money moved to crypto (not to mention something like global credit card transactions) - then the prices will have to go up another 50,000% at least from here... and probably more like 500K%. At least on the surviving coins... and that is where the excitement/frustration/etc. lies.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What do you guys use to store your coins? I have them all in exchange right now. Should I use a paper wallet or buy a cold physical wallet? Maybe do both and not keep them in one place?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I split between paper (2 copies in different physical locations) and online/exchange locations. I figure it's just like banks (without insurance that is)... never keep everything in one place, and you're not likely to lose everything in a crisis.

I like some of the newer physical cold storage (key safes) but I like to take a wait and see approach to that stuff mostly... been burned too many times on new tech that has company support disappear overnight right after I decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you guys use to store your coins? I have them all in exchange right now. Should I use a paper wallet or buy a cold physical wallet? Maybe do both and not keep them in one place?


Print your wallet and stick it in a safe and/or put it on a thumbdrive and lock it up.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Currently mining on 6 gaming rigs doing XMR mining on CPUs (3x Xeon E5 2680, [email protected] GHz, [email protected], [email protected] GHz, [email protected]) and getting 1.5 KH/s while doing ETH mining on AMD GPUs (RX 480, RX 470, R9 380X, HD 7970) getting ~80 MH/s. All the systems together use about 1800 watts.

I started this past Sunday and am up to 0.14 XMR and 0.0218 ETH. I'm on Minergate but am a bit concerned about how to transfer funds to an offline wallet since it's a combined wallet+pool.


----------



## kckyle

question for the multi gpu, how do you go about mixing 470 with 480. which driver do you install, besides the opengl or cuda driver for nvidia.


----------



## cdawall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> question for the multi gpu, how do you go about mixing 470 with 480. which driver do you install, besides the opengl or cuda driver for nvidia.


Just install the normal AMD driver.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Print your wallet and stick it in a safe and/or put it on a thumbdrive and lock it up.


Yeah whats is what I did. Also bought a cold wallet as an alternative.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> question for the multi gpu, how do you go about mixing 470 with 480. which driver do you install, besides the opengl or cuda driver for nvidia.


For multi-GPU usually the miner's config file will have you specify how many GPUs you have and which index to assign to each one so you can tweak settings like intensity for each one.


----------



## cg4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Print your wallet and stick it in a safe and/or put it on a thumbdrive and lock it up.


Hey I am new to mining and grabbed a wallet at coinbase..
I would like to have a second wallet thumb drive sounds like great idea ..
Would I do that thru coinbase?? or a different app?
Any good links would be great a lot to read when you start out..
Also anyone use nemominer?? any feedback?
I have two 1080 ti did not buy for mining but seems ok what would be best for those cards ??
Thanks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> Hey I am new to mining and grabbed a wallet at coinbase..
> I would like to have a second wallet thumb drive sounds like great idea ..
> Would I do that thru coinbase?? or a different app?
> Any good links would be great a lot to read when you start out..
> Also anyone use nemominer?? any feedback?
> I have two 1080 ti did not buy for mining but seems ok what would be best for those cards ??
> Thanks


Wallet becomes important if you are holding for a long time have enough money. If its less than $1000 its fine to use exchange and online wallet. For 1080 Ti its Zec.


----------



## cg4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wallet becomes important if you are holding for a long time have enough money. If its less than $1000 its fine to use exchange and online wallet. For 1080 Ti its Zec.


Thanks man..
I would like to be able to mine a few different coins and hold them for awhile and then have some us dollars for electricity ..
I know I have better chance saving the right coins than winning the lotto..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> Currently mining on 6 gaming rigs doing XMR mining on CPUs (3x Xeon E5 2680, [email protected] GHz, [email protected], [email protected] GHz, [email protected]) and getting 1.5 KH/s while doing ETH mining on AMD GPUs (RX 480, RX 470, R9 380X, HD 7970) getting ~80 MH/s. All the systems together use about 1800 watts.
> 
> I started this past Sunday and am up to 0.14 XMR and 0.0218 ETH. I'm on Minergate but am a bit concerned about how to transfer funds to an offline wallet since it's a combined wallet+pool.


Minergate is scam pool leave asap.

GOTO https://bitcointalk.org for all the info you need.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> Thanks man..
> I would like to be able to mine a few different coins and hold them for awhile and then have some us dollars for electricity ..
> I know I have better chance saving the right coins than winning the lotto..


You are not going to be satisfies with just what you earn at the time of mining. Best thing right now is to hold. Even if the current prices crash alt coins are here to stay. My 66 ETH was worth $500 1 year ago. Now is worth almost $20K. That might seem like a lot but if it goes up higher it can go 60 or 100K.


----------



## kckyle

what do you guys think about mining STEEM? its cpu only so not alot of ppl i know are interested


----------



## cg4200

So I had another question I like coinbase and was using nicehash..but I wanted to mine some eth and it says can not mine from your pool directly..or litecoin
Or would I go make wallet at my etherwallet.com?? and then back it up on thumb drive? or is there a better wallet??
There's a lot lot of scams and people getting hacked from doing it wrong..
I am looking long term and would hate to get a bunch of coins hacked.. Thanks again


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> So I had another question I like coinbase and was using nicehash..but I wanted to mine some eth and it says can not mine from your pool directly..or litecoin
> Or would I go make wallet at my etherwallet.com?? and then back it up on thumb drive? or is there a better wallet??
> There's a lot lot of scams and people getting hacked from doing it wrong..
> I am looking long term and would hate to get a bunch of coins hacked.. Thanks again


Don't do scrypt coins (ala litecoin) as the asics have that cornered.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> So I had another question I like coinbase and was using nicehash..but I wanted to mine some eth and it says can not mine from your pool directly..or litecoin
> Or would I go make wallet at my etherwallet.com?? and then back it up on thumb drive? or is there a better wallet??
> There's a lot lot of scams and people getting hacked from doing it wrong..
> I am looking long term and would hate to get a bunch of coins hacked.. Thanks again


For Etherium wallet I recommend https://www.myetherwallet.com/. You can ether save the pass code as a paper wallet or save it on a usb drive + password. You can mine ETH directly and have the miner point to your ETH address once you create it at mentioned wallet.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone know how to force Nvidia GPU P0-State? They run P2 state during mining.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Minergate is scam pool leave asap.
> 
> GOTO https://bitcointalk.org for all the info you need.


Thanks for the headsup. I knew their miner was off when it had very low hashing performance compared to CLI miners like genoil, claymore, or xmr-stak yet it pushed my systems to the max.

Briefly reading someone's comments about mining xmr at 4.5 kH/s on dwarf pool they earn 10x more than what I got so far. I think I'll head to dwarf next.


----------



## BulletSponge

B&H still shows AMD cards at list price. Not in stock currently but there is an email notification available for when they get more and they do accept pre-orders.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/search?N=0&InitialSearch=yes&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search&Ntt=Rx%20580


----------



## xzamples

I should've built an ultimate mining rig but I messed up big time...









I had a bunch of brand-new-in-box and like new GPUs just sitting there in my house not being used, not thinking of mining I decided to sell them all on ebay recently - here is what i had and the price i sold them at (includes shipping)

brand new reference 1080 founders edition - $635 cad
brand new gigabyte 1080 g1 - $640 cad
brand new sapphire r9 nano - $480 cad
brand new xfx 480 gtr - $330 cad
brand new zotac 1060 amp edition - $290 cad
brand new zotac 1060 mini edition - $231 cad
like new used msi 760 - $96 cad

i don't pay electricity so i could've made a ton of monthly profit if i built a mining rig with them all...

now all i have left is:

1 x 1080 founders edition
2 x 980 ti reference editions (founders edition)
1 x titan x

i will probably be getting 2 x rx 580's soon hopefully

currently exploring to build a mining rig with the 2 x 980 ti's - i'm still learning about the mining world so i'm thinking about zcash since nvidia gpus mine equihash well.


----------



## manitox

Is any one here making money of mining?? I could mine with my rig and still be capable of playing games?


----------



## cg4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> For Etherium wallet I recommend https://www.myetherwallet.com/. You can ether save the pass code as a paper wallet or save it on a usb drive + password. You can mine ETH directly and have the miner point to your ETH address once you create it at mentioned wallet.


Thanks man appreciate it +1


----------



## cdawall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> I should've built an ultimate mining rig but I messed up big time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a bunch of brand-new-in-box and like new GPUs just sitting there in my house not being used, not thinking of mining I decided to sell them all on ebay recently - here is what i had and the price i sold them at (includes shipping)
> 
> brand new reference 1080 founders edition - $635 cad
> brand new gigabyte 1080 g1 - $640 cad
> brand new sapphire r9 nano - $480 cad
> brand new xfx 480 gtr - $330 cad
> brand new zotac 1060 amp edition - $290 cad
> brand new zotac 1060 mini edition - $231 cad
> like new used msi 760 - $96 cad
> 
> i don't pay electricity so i could've made a ton of monthly profit if i built a mining rig with them all...
> 
> now all i have left is:
> 
> 1 x 1080 founders edition
> 2 x 980 ti reference editions (founders edition)
> 1 x titan x
> 
> i will probably be getting 2 x rx 580's soon hopefully
> 
> currently exploring to build a mining rig with the 2 x 980 ti's - i'm still learning about the mining world so i'm thinking about zcash since nvidia gpus mine equihash well.


I run some 980Ti's the pair can normally do 9-10 a day in equihash.


----------



## kckyle

so me and my friend are putting in to make a rig. with amd cards so overpriced i might as well get 1070, what do you fellas think about 6x 1070 mining ether and other alt coins. does nvidia even allow 6 cards on the same board?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> so me and my friend are putting in to make a rig. with amd cards so overpriced i might as well get 1070, what do you fellas think about 6x 1070 mining ether and other alt coins. does nvidia even allow 6 cards on the same board?


In Windows 10 you can run 8 cards.


----------



## kckyle

what wattage for psu am i looking at for 6 1070, 1000watt?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what wattage for psu am i looking at for 6 1070, 1000watt?


Yes but you need to get the ones with single 8 pin.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

About time this thread start being active again.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdawall*
> 
> I run some 980Ti's the pair can normally do 9-10 a day in equihash.


how has it worked out for you? profitable?


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In Windows 10 you can run 8 cards.


what gpus are you running on your rig?


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Anyone having issues with ethminer and dwarfpool? I've been having this JSON RPC error since yesterday. Most of what I've looked up said it was either the pool's fault or they mentioned I needed to run a local ethereum node. I have parity with the --geth option running in the background but it makes no difference, plus it worked before without it. I've also set up a proxy on my lan which seems to work but it doesn't solve the JSON RPC issue.


----------



## cdawall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what wattage for psu am i looking at for 6 1070, 1000watt?


163w a card is about what I am recording for the 3 el-cheapos I am running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> how has it worked out for you? profitable?


I haven't had issues with profitability out of them. TDP limited them to like 200-230w


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> what gpus are you running on your rig?


Most old cards that I had around. Only new card is GTX 1080 which I bought for gaming but does mining 99% of the time these days.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Most old cards that I had around. Only new card is GTX 1080 which I bought for gaming but does mining 99% of the time these days.


nice

can you mine on 1gb cards?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> nice
> 
> can you mine on 1gb cards?


Etherium you need at least 3GB now and it is increasing. Other coins like Zec you can with lower memory capacity. I do not know any 1GB cards that are worth using for mining. Maybe 7850.


----------



## cg4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdawall*
> 
> 163w a card is about what I am recording for the 3 el-cheapos I am running.
> I haven't had issues with profitability out of them. TDP limited them to like 200-230w


hey man just wondering how many dollars$$ per day you get with your el-chepo 1070s?? and does memory overclock matter or just core clock?? thanks


----------



## BulletSponge

Newest Nvidia driver 382.53 is an improvement of about 1Mh/s over my old numbers with 382.50. Not much but there is an improvement for me so far. The numbers dropped only when I was messing around on the desktop taking the pic.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Mine make about $4.75 per card/day... so in theory (if profits hold) a cheap 1070 should have ~60-70 day ROI window.

Of course, if your power is free. On the other hand if the next 5 years for crypto look like the last 5... then that same $5 might be worth $350 (or $0 if it's sunk in a worthless coin).









I feel that the 1070 is similar to a 7970 a few years ago... it's one of the few that isn't too expensive while still being likely to be worth a decent amount if sold used.

A 1060 isn't all that much worse in many algos... but it's definitely not going to have much resale value either.

Who knows for sure though.


----------



## kckyle

i'm getting 1070 cause all the 580 are being sold almost at the same level as 1070 so might as well get 1070 lol


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm getting 1070 cause all the 580 are being sold almost at the same level as 1070 so might as well get 1070 lol


Don't buy them all, I have to wait a week for another.


----------



## CryWin

Will trade 570's for souls.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Etherium you need at least 3GB now and it is increasing. Other coins like Zec you can with lower memory capacity. I do not know any 1GB cards that are worth using for mining. Maybe 7850.


I'm using my HD 7850 for monero mining and am only getting about 78 H/s. By comparison my FX-8350 gets about 300 H/s when using all 8 cores.

Even my HD 7970 is not so great with a typical hashrate of 451 H/s whereas an R9-380X and RX 470 are about 550 H/s and the RX 480 at 620 H/s


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> Thanks for the headsup. I knew their miner was off when it had very low hashing performance compared to CLI miners like genoil, claymore, or xmr-stak yet it pushed my systems to the max.
> 
> Briefly reading someone's comments about mining xmr at 4.5 kH/s on dwarf pool they earn 10x more than what I got so far. I think I'll head to dwarf next.


Dwarfpool owner ripped off monero community and has tons of bot nets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> I should've built an ultimate mining rig but I messed up big time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a bunch of brand-new-in-box and like new GPUs just sitting there in my house not being used, not thinking of mining I decided to sell them all on ebay recently - here is what i had and the price i sold them at (includes shipping)
> 
> brand new reference 1080 founders edition - $635 cad
> brand new gigabyte 1080 g1 - $640 cad
> brand new sapphire r9 nano - $480 cad
> brand new xfx 480 gtr - $330 cad
> brand new zotac 1060 amp edition - $290 cad
> brand new zotac 1060 mini edition - $231 cad
> like new used msi 760 - $96 cad
> 
> i don't pay electricity so i could've made a ton of monthly profit if i built a mining rig with them all...
> 
> now all i have left is:
> 
> 1 x 1080 founders edition
> 2 x 980 ti reference editions (founders edition)
> 1 x titan x
> 
> i will probably be getting 2 x rx 580's soon hopefully
> 
> currently exploring to build a mining rig with the 2 x 980 ti's - i'm still learning about the mining world so i'm thinking about zcash since nvidia gpus mine equihash well.


Whats that in real money?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> I'm using my HD 7850 for monero mining and am only getting about 78 H/s. By comparison my FX-8350 gets about 300 H/s when using all 8 cores.
> 
> Even my HD 7970 is not so great with a typical hashrate of 451 H/s whereas an R9-380X and RX 470 are about 550 H/s and the RX 480 at 620 H/s


Sounds about right. Bios mod them. I already gave you the site, goto the dedicated mining threads there.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> I'm using my HD 7850 for monero mining and am only getting about 78 H/s. By comparison my FX-8350 gets about 300 H/s when using all 8 cores.
> 
> Even my HD 7970 is not so great with a typical hashrate of 451 H/s whereas an R9-380X and RX 470 are about 550 H/s and the RX 480 at 620 H/s


Dont use all threads on the FX 8350, set 7 out of 8, since you need 1 thread free for System.

Also, the 7850 should be doing 300-350H/s. You are obviously using either wrong miner, wrong miner configuration or dunno what.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

If you buy crds listed as out of stock on amazon you might get it in a week.

I ordered 4 Rx570 to see if they can deliver. I tried to cancel order on Wednesday and they delivered it yesterday. It was ordered last week when it was out of stock with standard shipping.

I have too many cards for the summer now. Mo cards mo problems


----------



## cg4200

Thanks man just trying to see the best bet ..580s are so hard to get its not funny..


----------



## cg4200

I am having a problem.. sure it is something simple I am overlooking..
I am using dual claymore 9.5 trying mine eth+sia thought it was right but I get this This pool (eth-eu2.nanopool.org) does not support Ethereum addresses as login (or requires worker name in "Login.Worker" format) and cannot be used for devfee mining, therefore it is not supported.
However, you can mine on this pool if you specify "-allpools 1" option, default pools (different from this pool) will be used for devfee.
And this is what my start bat I made looks like This EthDcrMiner64.exe -epool eth-us1.nanopool.org:19999 -ewal 0x6464e715F37d1D81e233E1A474715409B5476255/work123.worker9/[email protected] -epsw x -dpool stratum+tcp://sia-us1.nanopool.org:7777 -dwal 44e54beaaec201440e8e0e95fb8215c56ea06eb26f38996648cbd6c5109ba6f1852322f755e0/work123.worker1/[email protected] -dpsw x -dcoin sia -ftime 10
it will start and run start mining get stats but I think going to dev??


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Will trade 570's for souls.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dont use all threads on the FX 8350, set 7 out of 8, since you need 1 thread free for System.
> 
> Also, the 7850 should be doing 300-350H/s. You are obviously using either wrong miner, wrong miner configuration or dunno what.


I noticed that however when mining on 7 threads the 8th thread had little to no load. The system has been running for a few days now with all 8 threads loaded and the hashrate increases so I'm all for it.

Oh I figured out what was wrong with my 7850's config. The default intensity of 1000 in xmr-stak would cause the miner to crash so initial I lowered it to 100 but didn't try playing around with it much. I've since raised it to 500 and the hashrate is at 334 H/s. Since it's always fluctuating by 5-10% I think I'll leave it at 500 for now.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> I am having a problem.. sure it is something simple I am overlooking..
> I am using dual claymore 9.5 trying mine eth+sia thought it was right but I get this This pool (eth-eu2.nanopool.org) does not support Ethereum addresses as login (or requires worker name in "Login.Worker" format) and cannot be used for devfee mining, therefore it is not supported.
> However, you can mine on this pool if you specify "-allpools 1" option, default pools (different from this pool) will be used for devfee.
> And this is what my start bat I made looks like This EthDcrMiner64.exe -epool eth-us1.nanopool.org:19999 -ewal 0x6464e715F37d1D81e233E1A474715409B5476255/work123.worker9/[email protected] -epsw x -dpool stratum+tcp://sia-us1.nanopool.org:7777 -dwal 44e54beaaec201440e8e0e95fb8215c56ea06eb26f38996648cbd6c5109ba6f1852322f755e0/work123.worker1/[email protected] -dpsw x -dcoin sia -ftime 10
> it will start and run start mining get stats but I think going to dev??


As long as those wallet addresses are yours it should be going to you.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> I noticed that however when mining on 7 threads the 8th thread had little to no load. The system has been running for a few days now with all 8 threads loaded and the hashrate increases so I'm all for it.
> 
> Oh I figured out what was wrong with my 7850's config. The default intensity of 1000 in xmr-stak would cause the miner to crash so initial I lowered it to 100 but didn't try playing around with it much. I've since raised it to 500 and the hashrate is at 334 H/s. Since it's always fluctuating by 5-10% I think I'll leave it at 500 for now.


Dude... there is a reason why i said to leave only 7 threads out of 8. Because the GPU will run at slower h/s and the entire system will be freezing non-stop. Just run 7 threads.

Also, the GPU should use 256 raw intensity and 2 threads, it should give best results at those. Work size = 4,8,16.


----------



## caenlen

Should we be bullish on Ethereum? You guys think it will reach Bitcoin prices someday? I am tempted to buy a couple Ethereum coins at current prices... just so risky, lol

Bitcoin is out of my reach now sadly, just far to expensive to get into it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Should we be bullish on Ethereum? You guys think it will reach Bitcoin prices someday? I am tempted to buy a couple Ethereum coins at current prices... just so risky, lol
> 
> Bitcoin is out of my reach now sadly, just far to expensive to get into it.


ETH > BTC. BTC is bigger because its the first one.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> ETH > BTC. BTC is bigger because its the first one.


Can you link me to the wallet website you use for ETH, also can you link me to a good miner for ETH? I rock a GTX 1070 at 2ghz boost... would like to start mining, plus will be buying a couple coins... worst case scenario is I lose around $500... which is fine with me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can you link me to the wallet website you use for ETH, also can you link me to a good miner for ETH? I rock a GTX 1070 at 2ghz boost... would like to start mining, plus will be buying a couple coins... worst case scenario is I lose around $500... which is fine with me.


https://www.myetherwallet.com/
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0


----------



## kckyle

i'l skeptical cause of the transition to proof of stake. basically kicking all the miners to the curb. what are you guys thoughts on pos?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'l skeptical cause of the transition to proof of stake. basically kicking all the miners to the curb. what are you guys thoughts on pos?


Nobody know. Just mine knowing it will only last 2-3 months.


----------



## kckyle

you think ether will split again like ether classic thing in the past? alot of users are gonna be pissed off


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you think ether will split again like ether classic thing in the past? alot of users are gonna be pissed off


Well hard forks and difficulty is what keeps them in check. ETH split is the reason why it is so successful now. They are not a bad thing.


----------



## Matt415

Dipped my toes today. I have been watching Ethereum amongst others and threw 1k at it. Will sit back and watch if it grows, if it does well I will put more in then slowly start pulling some back until I recoup my initial investment.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dude... there is a reason why i said to leave only 7 threads out of 8. Because the GPU will run at slower h/s and the entire system will be freezing non-stop. Just run 7 threads.
> 
> Also, the GPU should use 256 raw intensity and 2 threads, it should give best results at those. Work size = 4,8,16.


ku4eto do you have any idea what hash rate the 6276 Opteron is pulling with XMR my google-fu failed me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> If you buy crds listed as out of stock on amazon you might get it in a week.
> 
> I ordered 4 Rx570 to see if they can deliver. I tried to cancel order on Wednesday and they delivered it yesterday. It was ordered last week when it was out of stock with standard shipping.
> 
> I have too many cards for the summer now. Mo cards mo problems


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> ETH > BTC. BTC is bigger because its the first one.


i think BTC will stay that way because it is and will be the reserve currency for all crypto's

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Dwarfpool owner ripped off monero community and has tons of bot nets.
> Whats that in real money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Bios mod them. I already gave you the site, goto the dedicated mining threads there.


Repped up all of you for your contributions


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> ku4eto do you have any idea what hash rate the 6276 Opteron is pulling with XMR my google-fu failed me
> 
> i think BTC will stay that way because it is and will be the reserve currency for all crypto's
> Repped up all of you for your contributions


The G34 boards are doing nice, snag in some 2P or 4P boards, and you will be fine. 600h/s-700h/s depending which 62xx you got. The 16 cores are 50$piece, but the boards and the PSU are the problem.


----------



## cdawall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> hey man just wondering how many dollars$$ per day you get with your el-chepo 1070s?? and does memory overclock matter or just core clock?? thanks


Depends on the day. With everything running high right now I am seeing $5 a day per card. Ethereum memory bandwidth makes the biggest difference zcash it is core speed. Ethereum is up enough that my 1060's are getting closer to $4 a day at 100-110w. I just picked up two more to slip into rigs I am already running.


----------



## superflex

Hey guys. Been lurking here for the past couple days and had an extra pc with two EVGA 970s that weren't being used. installed some ooooold drivers to finally get the "correct" hash/second. Using claymore, set up the bat file to go to my wallet and using ethermine as a pool (if that's how you word it).

So that's it? im done? im mining until whenever that pos thing happens?

edit: also sorry for the lame cellphone picture. this slows the pc down a ton, which i wasn't expecting

edit 2: huh, for some reason i keep getting internal driver errors after some time and it restarts the mining.


----------



## cg4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> As long as those wallet addresses are yours it should be going to you.


Thanks man I think your right..
I kept seeing unpaid balance and was like what?? then I read for siacoin on nanopool it is 1000 min before payout and ethmine is 1 eth for payout..
I was using nice hash real easy want to mine several different coins to save..
How long does it tahe to get eth coinb at 64 mh/s?? roughly thanks


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> Thanks man I think your right..
> I kept seeing unpaid balance and was like what?? then I read for siacoin on nanopool it is 1000 min before payout and *ethmine is 1 eth for payout*..
> I was using nice hash real easy want to mine several different coins to save..
> How long does it tahe to get eth coinb at 64 mh/s?? roughly thanks






ETH Mining Profitability Calculator


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> Thanks man I think your right..
> I kept seeing unpaid balance and was like what?? then I read for siacoin on nanopool it is 1000 min before payout and ethmine is 1 eth for payout..
> I was using nice hash real easy want to mine several different coins to save..
> How long does it tahe to get eth coinb at 64 mh/s?? roughly thanks


I use a site like this one:
https://www.cryptocompare.com/mining/calculator/eth?HashingPower=64&HashingUnit=MH%2Fs&PowerConsumption=140&CostPerkWh=0.12

Generally just Google search 'ethereum mining calculator' or for whatever cryptocoin you're mining.

Yeah it kind of sucks how a lot of pools have a minimum accumulation before payout. Sometimes you just never know when a pool decides to go bad unless you're always checking the bitcointalk forums.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Theres other ethash baswd coins with similar profitability.

Just mine something else if you don't want to deal with ETH.

It's not even July yet and my basement is already 37C...

What's everybody's ambient temperture for mining?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Theres other ethash baswd coins with similar profitability.
> 
> Just mine something else if you don't want to deal with ETH.
> 
> It's not even July yet and my basement is already 37C...
> 
> What's everybody's ambient temperture for mining?


25C here and with my rig in the bedroom it doesn't get too warm yet. I have another 1070 on the way though from Amazon (MSI 1070 Armor 8G-$366) so I am not sure if I'll be able to sleep in the heat or not once it is running.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Theres other ethash baswd coins with similar profitability.
> 
> Just mine something else if you don't want to deal with ETH.
> 
> It's not even July yet and my basement is already 37C...
> 
> What's everybody's ambient temperture for mining?


32C in my room.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Theres other ethash baswd coins with similar profitability.
> 
> Just mine something else if you don't want to deal with ETH.
> 
> It's not even July yet and my basement is already 37C...
> 
> What's everybody's ambient temperture for mining?


It's about 25C in my garage. There's a vent towards the ceiling that helps but real summer heat hasn't hit us yet.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Theres other ethash baswd coins with similar profitability.
> 
> Just mine something else if you don't want to deal with ETH.
> 
> It's not even July yet and my basement is already 37C...
> 
> What's everybody's ambient temperture for mining?
> 
> 
> 
> 32C in my room.
Click to expand...

Is that yiur bedroom or just the room your computers are in?


----------



## whitrzac

Must buy moar ETH, but coinbase is down

Stoopid sheeple panic selling


----------



## spyshagg

Today was a battle to be remembered forever. 100$ swings. Massive volume. ATH of 420$

Im in for the long run (years) but If I was not, today would be heart attack inducing


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Should we be bullish on Ethereum? You guys think it will reach Bitcoin prices someday? I am tempted to buy a couple Ethereum coins at current prices... just so risky, lol
> 
> Bitcoin is out of my reach now sadly, just far to expensive to get into it.


ETH is a monster scam it will fail in the end. I would grab XMR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'l skeptical cause of the transition to proof of stake. basically kicking all the miners to the curb. what are you guys thoughts on pos?


I would think the hash will move to ETC if the price stays steady or XMR with a scattering of others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt415*
> 
> Dipped my toes today. I have been watching Ethereum amongst others and threw 1k at it. Will sit back and watch if it grows, if it does well I will put more in then slowly start pulling some back until I recoup my initial investment.


The question is when will it top and crash, ETH is over hyped flawed tech that is not even immutable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> Yeah it kind of sucks how a lot of pools have a minimum accumulation before payout. Sometimes you just never know when a pool decides to go bad unless you're always checking the bitcointalk forums.


that is the fault with BTC right now, the chain is bloated due to no concensus on changing blocksize and it is only going to get worse. That is why BTC is going to see a massive correction and I have been warning pweople not to buy at these rediculous prices. 3K per is insane. And we had a huge correction today so I hope peops listened to me the other day.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Theres other ethash baswd coins with similar profitability.
> 
> Just mine something else if you don't want to deal with ETH.
> 
> It's not even July yet and my basement is already 37C...
> 
> What's everybody's ambient temperture for mining?


93f / 33.9c in my living room right now with 1 card. I'm not setting up any dedicated rig. Lol

apparently when the board was updating it didn't post these I did yesterday.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Today was a battle to be remembered forever. 100$ swings. Massive volume. ATH of 420$
> 
> Im in for the long run (years) but If I was not, today would be heart attack inducing


I got screwed over. Damn, lots of BTC dumped into ETH. It crashed the market HARD. Bought XMR at 1st dip at 47E. Thought it will bounce back again in 1 hour. Fell down to 2nd dip. Welp, it was in the possibility. Then the 3rd one happened without any short stops and i got #rekt. Still not selling, i expect it to raise again, like it did 2 weeks ago. But, bruh, that lost unrealized profit :/


----------



## narmour

How do you mine Syscoin??


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is that yiur bedroom or just the room your computers are in?


Yeah its my bedroom. The sad part is that my house has no current so there is no air flow. Central AC almost has no effect at all. Going to sleep I have no problem but waking up at 6 am and go back to sleep because of heat.


----------



## RaduZ

Guys do you use a site that you know is reliable to buy ETH directly with a debit card or with paypal? Coinbase is down and I'm shifting threw tons of crap sites trying to find a reliable one.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dude... there is a reason why i said to leave only 7 threads out of 8. Because the GPU will run at slower h/s and the entire system will be freezing non-stop. Just run 7 threads.
> 
> Also, the GPU should use 256 raw intensity and 2 threads, it should give best results at those. Work size = 4,8,16.


Are those settings specific to XMR and the 7850?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> *ETH is a monster scam it will fail in the end*. I would grab XMR.
> I would think the hash will move to ETC if the price stays steady or XMR with a scattering of others.
> The question is when will it top and crash, ETH is over hyped flawed tech that is not even immutable.
> that is the fault with BTC right now, the chain is bloated due to no concensus on changing blocksize and it is only going to get worse. That is why BTC is going to see a massive correction and I have been warning pweople not to buy at these rediculous prices. 3K per is insane. And we had a huge correction today so I hope peops listened to me the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 93f / 33.9c in my living room right now with 1 card. I'm not setting up any dedicated rig. Lol
> 
> apparently when the board was updating it didn't post these I did yesterday.


Why do you believe that its hyped and flawed tech? I thought Eth has a solid premise and team behind it?

Interesting cos I saw this vid on youtube b4 BTC prices hit 2500,
guy predicted that it'd get that high and said it was going to hit a $1M in about 5yrs


----------



## c0nsistent

Well I've got a 1080 Ti undervolted and a 980 mining ZEC. I'm showing about $10-12 a day atm which isn't too bad I guess, but I'm going to start investing a little in coins but it seems everyone is conflicting on the best one to go for. Perhaps I should 'diversify' as some have suggested.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I got screwed over. Damn, lots of BTC dumped into ETH. It crashed the market HARD. Bought XMR at 1st dip at 47E. Thought it will bounce back again in 1 hour. Fell down to 2nd dip. Welp, it was in the possibility. Then the 3rd one happened without any short stops and i got #rekt. Still not selling, i expect it to raise again, like it did 2 weeks ago. But, bruh, that lost unrealized profit :/


Yeah rough day but it's not like we didn't see it coming. I won't feel it's safe to buy any crpto until BTC drops again and maybe even not then.

AFA XMR, good choice that is the one coin that in my opinion is guaranteed to continue to increase in value long term no matter what. My little amount of crypto is all in monero and I bought with the last of my btc when it hit 3k and xmr was .019

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Are those settings specific to XMR and the 7850?
> Why do you believe that its hyped and flawed tech? I thought Eth has a solid premise and team behind it?
> 
> Interesting cos I saw this vid on youtube b4 BTC prices hit 2500,
> guy predicted that it'd get that high and said it was going to hit a $1M in about 5yrs


W00ps, answered here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1630839/st-bitcoin-price-update-over-2-200/600#post_26157707


----------



## Bal3Wolf

What should a rx480 get mining DaggerHashimoto my card seems to stay around 21-23MH/s i got it up 26MH but that was short lived wont go that high any more what are some tweaks to try.


----------



## cg4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETH Mining Profitability Calculator


Thanks a bunch guys! Great so many people are helpful
I did not buy my cards to mine have been gaming and building computers for years and just Now getting into mining.. I have been reading so much a lot to take in..
Thanks again


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> Guys do you use a site that you know is reliable to buy ETH directly with a debit card or with paypal? Coinbase is down and I'm shifting threw tons of crap sites trying to find a reliable one.


Lol now is not a good time to buy.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> What should a rx480 get mining DaggerHashimoto my card seems to stay around 21-23MH/s i got it up 26MH but that was short lived wont go that high any more what are some tweaks to try.


Tweaks are to clock memory to the moon and mod the straps.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> What should a rx480 get mining DaggerHashimoto my card seems to stay around 21-23MH/s i got it up 26MH but that was short lived wont go that high any more what are some tweaks to try.
> 
> 
> 
> Tweaks are to clock memory to the moon and mod the straps.
Click to expand...

Downgraded to 12.11 drivers and pushed memory to 2200Mhz with core at 1200Mhz got me to 27MH but this xfx rx 480 gtr runs so hot with fans on 70% running 76c.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Downgraded to 12.11 drivers and pushed memory to 2200Mhz with core at 1200Mhz got me to 27MH but this xfx rx 480 gtr runs so hot with fans on 70% running 76c.


Set core to 1100 and undervolt it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Downgraded to 12.11 drivers and pushed memory to 2200Mhz with core at 1200Mhz got me to 27MH but this xfx rx 480 gtr runs so hot with fans on 70% running 76c.
> 
> 
> 
> Set core to 1100 and undervolt it.
Click to expand...

Tried that but it drops my MH down to 23 lowest i can set core without having MH drop is 1200 it seems but using -90 on core voltage in msi ab has droped temps a few more degrees tho.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Tweaks are to clock memory to the moon and mod the straps.


Does this apply only to RX, memory OC on Hawaii does not bring anything just with core clock OC I can increase the MH/s from 28 to 32mh/s. and I use bios with disabled ROPs 32.


----------



## diggiddi

Dual mining with sgminer on Linux, someone talk to me about it


----------



## kckyle

hmm someone is buying up all tthe 1070 non ftw version on newegg.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hmm someone is buying up all tthe 1070 non ftw version on newegg.


Get them while you can.









http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=nvidia+1070&_sop=1


----------



## kckyle

already purchased a evga one with backplate









guess miners are buying up 1070 now, or is newegg pulling cards off the market?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Get them while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=nvidia+1070&_sop=1


LOL, I ordered a 1070 for $366 on Amazon this morning and they are going for $439 now.













Still more than a 1070 is actually worth but I can live with that.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> LOL, I ordered a 1070 for $366 on Amazon this morning and they are going for $439 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still more than a 1070 is actually worth but I can live with that.


Resell at a profit! It looks like BTC is starting it's retrace. Alts to follow if they already haven't.

It is a huge bubble right now so don't go crazy people. I forsee alot of cheap cards on ebay sooner than ROI's.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, I know that I saw someone mention CPU mining, but I cannot find the post.

I have an R7 1800x and would love to know if that would be a good chip for mining and what that should produce. Also have my locked and delidded i7-4790 Dell platform. Is that a good chip to use? Or my soon to be server 1100T platform?

I have my 5770 Radeon which has rarely been clocked as well as two GPU cooled 6870 Radeon and my RX 480 which will find it's way onto my R7 system(480 only) so I think that I should be able to boost my mining ability with those. 5770 on the Dell, 6870 on the 1100T sig rig and the 480 on the R7 when I get that cobbled together. Everything watercooled but the Dell and 5770. Although that is soon to be watercooled with a 140PE and the EVO topped MX block I have.









So any info on CPU mining would be much appreciated and helpful. Apologies if I seem to be all over the place. My 2y/o is in my lap an thinks he's the one typing.









~Ceadder


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay, I know that I saw someone mention CPU mining, but I cannot find the post.
> 
> I have an R7 1800x and would love to know if that would be a good chip for mining and what that should produce. Also have my locked and delidded i7-4790 Dell platform. Is that a good chip to use? Or my soon to be server 1100T platform?
> 
> I have my 5770 Radeon which has rarely been clocked as well as two GPU cooled 6870 Radeon and my RX 480 which will find it's way onto my R7 system(480 only) so I think that I should be able to boost my mining ability with those. 5770 on the Dell, 6870 on the 1100T sig rig and the 480 on the R7 when I get that cobbled together. Everything watercooled but the Dell and 5770. Although that is soon to be watercooled with a 140PE and the EVO topped MX block I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any info on CPU mining would be much appreciated and helpful. Apologies if I seem to be all over the place. My 2y/o is in my lap an thinks he's the one typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Only the 1800x and the 4790 are worth to mine with. You need to mine XMR though (Monero). With the 1800x you should be getting ~600h/s. Use XMR-STAK-CPU.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Only the 1800x and the 4790 are worth to mine with. You need to mine XMR though (Monero). With the 1800x you should be getting ~600h/s. Use XMR-STAK-CPU.


I'm trying to setup XMR mining, I downloaded this and the CPU version as well:

https://github.com/fireice-uk/xmr-stak-nvidia

I went to CONFIG file, added my XMR address in between the quote marks... I do not know what to put for pool login and pw though... and I don't see where to launch the actual miner to start mining either... tips?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm trying to setup XMR mining, I downloaded this and the CPU version as well:
> 
> https://github.com/fireice-uk/xmr-stak-nvidia
> 
> I went to CONFIG file, added my XMR address in between the quote marks... I do not know what to put for pool login and pw though... and I don't see where to launch the actual miner to start mining either... tips?


Read the config file dude. Enable Large pages support. Set Use_slow_memory: never, set the threads to 8 or 15 (with affinity 0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14 if 8 threads). Run exe as administrator. In config - Wallet address is your wallet address obviously. Pool config is take from pool website. No password or login information needed.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Read the config file dude. Enable Large pages support. Set Use_slow_memory: never, set the threads to 8 or 15 (with affinity 0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14 if 8 threads). Run exe as administrator. In config - Wallet address is your wallet address obviously. Pool config is take from pool website. No password or login information needed.


I understand all that except this.

Pool config is take from pool website. --- What does this mean? What is pool website? I apologize... lol


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I understand all that except this.
> 
> Pool config is take from pool website. --- What does this mean? What is pool website? I apologize... lol


Oh man... with so much newbies here, why is no one bothering using google for such easy questions. Go to moneropools.com, pick a website DIFFERENT from dwarfpool and moneropool.com, go to its page, go to Getting Started, read what the pool address is and input it in the config file along with the desired port.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Oh man... with so much newbies here, why is no one bothering using google for such easy questions. Go to moneropools.com, pick a website DIFFERENT from dwarfpool and moneropool.com, go to its page, go to Getting Started, read what the pool address is and input it in the config file along with the desired port.


thank you lol rep


----------



## caenlen

hmmm there is no .exe file, only H files and C files... :/ how do i run as admin?


----------



## RaduZ

Do you guys think XMR will get any wide spread adoption? Or will it remain more of a niche currency?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hmmm there is no .exe file, only H files and C files... :/ how do i run as admin?


/facepalm You got the wrong files dude. Those are for Linux/Ubuntu, and they are not compiled. Just google xmr-stak-cpu Windows, and its there... Like read carefully.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> /facepalm You got the wrong files dude. Those are for Linux/Ubuntu, and they are not compiled. Just google xmr-stak-cpu Windows, and its there... Like read carefully.


lol roger roger


----------



## killeraxemannic

Does anyone know if the Gigabyte GA-990FX-Gaming will support 6 or 7 GPU's for mining? It's got 6 PCIE slots and an M2 slot that can be converted to PCIE with an adapter. Looks like a pretty nice board and I figure it will become a gaming rig when I am done mining anyways so I don't mind spending extra plus I already have a CPU laying around that will fit in that board. Looks like lots of people have used the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 so I don't see why the GA-990FX-Gaming wouldn't work but I can't find anyone at all that says that they have tried it for 6 GPU's.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Only the 1800x and the 4790 are worth to mine with. You need to mine XMR though (Monero). With the 1800x you should be getting ~600h/s. Use XMR-STAK-CPU.


This, the Thuban does not have AES-NI which is key for mining cryptonote on cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Oh man... with so much newbies here, why is no one bothering using google for such easy questions. Go to moneropools.com, pick a website DIFFERENT from dwarfpool and moneropool.com, go to its page, go to Getting Started, read what the pool address is and input it in the config file along with the desired port.


Don't forget minergate is scam, I didn't know moneropool was also, is it a bad actor tying to disguise as moneropool*s*.com? I haven't mined for a few years myself until I just popped one gpu on bt it's over 90f ambient here right now!










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6gzotp/question_is_minergate_scammer/%5B/URL

Really all the mining questions besides simple ones should be directed there as there are dedicated threads already that answer you questions repeating the same thing over and over is not fun when simple google searches will suffice.

If you cannot find your answer over there then pm me over there.

I will answer questions here as well and others will but some are out of the scope of this thread. This thread is mainly for hanging out talking about the latest changes to the scene and pointing n00bs to resources and giving out general knowledge. Specific settings on specific hardware is not what it is for, there are just to many different settings for all cards and this thread couldn't hold them all and the conversations would get lost in blocks of tech data. There are spreadsheets you can find for most cards that will even give you the power/wattage charts of your card (at least there were when I mined) and *with all the different algo's there is no setting that will work optimal for any card on those algo's*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> Do you guys think XMR will get any wide spread adoption? Or will it remain more of a niche currency?


tough question, it has a beight future unless it is destroyed by TPTB or a massivly large botnet (which is why any pool over 35% of the networks hashrate should not be jioned and why Dwarfpool should not be joined (as well as him scammin the xmr community).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Gigabyte GA-990FX-Gaming will support 6 or 7 GPU's for mining? It's got 6 PCIE slots and an M2 slot that can be converted to PCIE with an adapter. Looks like a pretty nice board and I figure it will become a gaming rig when I am done mining anyways so I don't mind spending extra plus I already have a CPU laying around that will fit in that board. Looks like lots of people have used the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 so I don't see why the GA-990FX-Gaming wouldn't work but I can't find anyone at all that says that they have tried it for 6 GPU's.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=461637.0

I asked your question in that thread I linked. My guess is going to be no but maybe if you modify the drivers file and using the M2 does not rob a pci-e slot of it's lane then it sounds doable. Can that slot be used and all 6 at the same time?

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=461637.msg19537570#msg19537570


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> This, the Thuban does not have AES-NI which is key for mining cryptonote on cpu.
> Don't forget minergate is scam, I didn't know moneropool was also, is it a bad actor tying to disguise as moneropool*s*.com? I haven't mined for a few years myself until I just popped one gpu on bt it's over 90f ambient here right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6gzotp/question_is_minergate_scammer/%5B/URL
> 
> Really all the mining questions besides simple ones should be directed there as there are dedicated threads already that answer you questions repeating the same thing over and over is not fun when simple google searches will suffice.
> 
> If you cannot find your answer over there then pm me over there.
> 
> I will answer questions here as well and others will but some are out of the scope of this thread. This thread is mainly for hanging out talking about the latest changes to the scene and pointing n00bs to resources and giving out general knowledge. Specific settings on specific hardware is not what it is for, there are just to many different settings for all cards and this thread couldn't hold them all and the conversations would get lost in blocks of tech data. There are spreadsheets you can find for most cards that will even give you the power/wattage charts of your card (at least there were when I mined) and *with all the different algo's there is no setting that will work optimal for any card on those algo's*.
> tough question, it has a beight future unless it is destroyed by TPTB or a massivly large botnet (which is why any pool over 35% of the networks hashrate should not be jioned and why Dwarfpool should not be joined (as well as him scammin the xmr community).
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=461637.0
> 
> I asked your question in that thread I linked. My guess is going to be no but maybe if you modify the drivers file and using the M2 does not rob a pci-e slot of it's lane then it sounds doable. Can that slot be used and all 6 at the same time?
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=461637.msg19537570#msg19537570


Moneropool.com is untrustworthy, its not a scam, but there are lots of issues with that one. Missing payments, delayed payments, like that.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I asked your question in that thread I linked. My guess is going to be no but maybe if you modify the drivers file and using the M2 does not rob a pci-e slot of it's lane then it sounds doable. Can that slot be used and all 6 at the same time?
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=461637.msg19537570#msg19537570


Cool thanks! The board I am looking at buying is the GA-990FX-Gaming not the GA-990FXA-UD3. The GA-990FX-Gaming is the one that has the M2 slot. Honestly I would be happy with 6 GPU's in the GA-990FX-Gaming. If 6 would work I would probably still order it. 7 is just a bonus!


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Hey guys, I just started mining a few days ago with my Fury X and it's been going better than expected.

I have this XFX R7 370 2GB and I don't think it can mine ETH as I'm getting OpenCL errors that the DAG file is too large. Is there another coin that's decent to mine on this GPU?
Right now I'm mining for ZEC on the R7 370 but to say it's slow is an understatement but it's better than nothing I suppose

To be quite honest I've not much a clue of what I'm doing, I've just been trying to soak up as much information as I can these last few weeks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Hey guys, I just started mining a few days ago with my Fury X and it's been going better than expected.
> 
> I have this XFX R7 370 2GB and I don't think it can mine ETH as I'm getting OpenCL errors that the DAG file is too large. Is there another coin that's decent to mine on this GPU?
> Right now I'm mining for ZEC on the R7 370 but to say it's slow is an understatement but it's better than nothing I suppose
> 
> To be quite honest I've not much a clue of what I'm doing, I've just been trying to soak up as much information as I can these last few weeks


How much does 370 do in Zec?


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How much does 370 do in Zec?


Right now it's running between 78 H/s and 85H/s, I'm mining through Nanopool and I get "67.6 Sol/s," and to be quite honest I don't know what "Sol/s" is.
Projected earnings of less than a buck a day mining with ZEC


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Ethereum may be a ticking time bomb for the people like me who invested in it ($200 - $300 in 5 days is pretty nice) but that's unfortunately what makes it profitable in the short term versus an honest currency like Monero.

SoCal Edison already raised me from Tier 1 pricing to Tier 2 so now I'm paying $0.25/KWh versus $0.16/KWh up to 1200 KWh at the end of the month. I'm debating on stopping mining since it's using up garage space and might kill my GPUs after a short while.

I looked into BIOS modding the RX 480 and 470 but they're reference cards and don't have dual-BIOS. I'm currently using all of my GPUs for ETH mining getting ~70 MH/s but may switch back to XMR given pool-trust issues.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

So mining pools are something I haven't been able to find much information about. The one I've been using is Nanopool, but truly I've no idea the reputation of that pool or the like.
Is there any resource available, maybe a list of some sort of mining pools?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> So mining pools are something I haven't been able to find much information about. The one I've been using is Nanopool, but truly I've no idea the reputation of that pool or the like.
> Is there any resource available, maybe a list of some sort of mining pools?


In the end they are going to make a lot of money from you. For example if they only take 1% of your earnings they are millionaires. They do not need to steal from you. I have been using them for Etherium and they are fine.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In the end they are going to make a lot of money from you. For example if they only take 1% of your earnings they are millionaires. They do not need to steal from you. I have been using them for Etherium and they are fine.


In Monero, the pools with 1% fee are still at loss. The tx for every payment takea a lot


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> In Monero, the pools with 1% fee are still at loss. The tx for every payment takea a lot


They have strong minimums for ETH. Yeah tx is getting crazy for a lot of coins. I transferred some BTC and had to pay $6.5. That is crazy.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> In Monero, the pools with 1% fee are still at loss. The tx for every payment takea a lot
> 
> 
> 
> They have strong minimums for ETH. Yeah tx is getting crazy for a lot of coins. I transferred some BTC and had to pay $6.5. That is crazy.
Click to expand...

The tx fees are there to discourage people from sending micro trabsactions to slow down the network. 0.002BTC is not that bad.

They would need a merging feature that combine old transactions into a few larger ones, but many people will oppose it.


----------



## baigern

Are you guys comfortable with the NiceHash fees when you don't use their wallet?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The tx fees are there to discourage people from sending micro trabsactions to slow down the network. 0.002BTC is not that bad.
> 
> They would need a merging feature that combine old transactions into a few larger ones, but many people will oppose it.


This.

And just like ATM fees, once the transaction is large enough it stops being a big deal. Maybe some people have _super_ generous banks, but even $5-10 is common if you add up all the service charges and/or taxes for origin and destination on wire transfers or Western Union transfers. Sure ACH payments are better, and so is Paypal for small payments... but try sending $10K+ and all of a sudden you're either paying much more... or you aren't sending anything at all because they will reject the transaction altogether (or worse... holding it for 10 days).









Nothing is a perfect solution for every financial transaction... but crypto does the bigger and "anon-ish" transfers much better than almost everything else. The micro-transactions are still better handled by cash or credit cards at the moment... but that may change in time.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Right now it's running between 78 H/s and 85H/s, I'm mining through Nanopool and I get "67.6 Sol/s," and to be quite honest I don't know what "Sol/s" is.
> Projected earnings of less than a buck a day mining with ZEC


Hello

370 should get twice that, since my 270x is pulling 192 Whatever/s. The 370 is a roughly 20% smaller GPU. My brother's 7950 gets 267 lol/s while consuming only slightly more electry. (1.2 vs 1.1 Volts explains that)

Try Claymore v12.5 if you aren't using it already.


----------



## diggiddi

What are the pro's and cons between sia and decred which is better to mine and which has better concept?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What are the pro's and cons between sia and decred which is better to mine and which has better concept?


More people seem to mine Sia at Nanopool so I am mining that. There are worth almost nothing right now. I am just going to hold just in case the price goes higher.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 370 should get twice that, since my 270x is pulling 192 Whatever/s. The 370 is a roughly 20% smaller GPU. My brother's 7950 gets 267 lol/s while consuming only slightly more electry. (1.2 vs 1.1 Volts explains that)
> 
> Try Claymore v12.5 if you aren't using it already.


I was using Claymore v12.4, changed to Claymore v12.5...
around 185 H/s - 190 H/s, 101.5 Sol/s with the new version, quite a hefty increase from the previous.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> More people seem to mine Sia at Nanopool so I am mining that. There are worth almost nothing right now. I am just going to hold just in case the price goes higher.


OK


----------



## cg4200

So with some reading and advice from here..
I have been up and running mining eth @ sia with dual claymore.
I noticed I am getting less with this than nicehash per day.
eth at ethermine.org would only be 76 us dollars week with 2 1080 ti 68 mh/s ..
Is there somewhere that has better pool for mining eth?
Also I hit my first yeah baby 1000 sis coins at nanopool which is cool will keep that and try and get some other low coin to hold any tips??
So far [again I am nood at mining] nicehash was about 112 per week at which puts it at top. thanks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> So with some reading and advice from here..
> I have been up and running mining eth @ sia with dual claymore.
> I noticed I am getting less with this than nicehash per day.
> eth at ethermine.org would only be 76 us dollars week with 2 1080 ti 68 mh/s ..
> Is there somewhere that has better pool for mining eth?
> Also I hit my first yeah baby 1000 sis coins at nanopool which is cool will keep that and try and get some other low coin to hold any tips??
> So far [again I am nood at mining] nicehash was about 112 per week at which puts it at top. thanks


68 MH/s should be $100 Week.

With 1080 Ti just run Zec. That is $135 a week.


----------



## caenlen

I gave up trying to mine, I still can't figure it out. I have never been good at like command prompts and such. Ah well, I don't see cryptocurrency lasting anyway, eventually Federalis will realize it is undermining the Dollar, and when that day comes, a blanket ban on all cryptocurrency from being used at any business in united states will happen... and boom crash. Black markets only will cause price to die hard.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Looks like BTC and ETH are tumbling. I sold my ETH and am waiting to see what happens.

I setup an account with Tether.to to get into exchanges like Poloniex and Bittrex with my cash. It's crazy how long the approval process is to get USD into cryptocurrency.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL I wouldn't even really call this a correction... but I'll certainly not claim to be clairvoyant either so maybe it will become a 'tumble' in a few hours/days.

Really, ETH seems to have some pretty decent support but if you're saying you've retreated to fiat for the time being then OK... otherwise BTC is down far more in the short term than ETH by a long margin.

I guess I've become numb to these kinds of moves though. I'd love to see a 30-40% retraction... could start buying again maybe.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I gave up trying to mine, I still can't figure it out. I have never been good at like command prompts and such. Ah well, I don't see cryptocurrency lasting anyway, eventually Federalis will realize it is undermining the Dollar, and when that day comes, a blanket ban on all cryptocurrency from being used at any business in united states will happen... and boom crash. Black markets only will cause price to die hard.


That has been said for years not going to happen goverments see btc as property like most things sold on the stock market.

https://www.irs.gov/uac/newsroom/irs-virtual-currency-guidance


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> Looks like BTC and ETH are tumbling. I sold my ETH and am waiting to see what happens.
> 
> I setup an account with Tether.to to get into exchanges like Poloniex and Bittrex with my cash. It's crazy how long the approval process is to get USD into cryptocurrency.


This always happening. It just cant go on increasing. You have to think for the long run.


----------



## cg4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 68 MH/s should be $100 Week.
> 
> With 1080 Ti just run Zec. That is $135 a week.


Thanks bud will give Zec a go!
I noticed my water cooled card pulling 190 to 200 watts at 43c 1024 mv 2012 curve. shunted..somewhere I saw efficiency say 3.3
and my other card founders 250 watts 1936 @ 1000mv 66 c 85 % fan speed no shunt curve also both have + 425 mem oc 2.7
So running cooler = much better performance per dollar.
After seeing what a difference I bought another water block for 2nd card for 75.00 on eBay plus fan on founders sounds like my last jet ride.....


----------



## BulletSponge

I doubt this runs until dawn but this is the best Mh/s I have gotten yet on a single 1070 for very long.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I doubt this runs until dawn but this is the best Mh/s I have gotten yet on a single 1070 for very long.


That is super impressive.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I doubt this runs until dawn but this is the best Mh/s I have gotten yet on a single 1070 for very long.


That looks very sweet

If I can ever acquire a GTX 1070 (looking at 2nd hand right now), I'll make sure I consult you on your tweaks







(I don't need it to run on the max, if you can do more than 32, I will totally settle for 31.0)


----------



## mav2000

I have a single 1070 and seeing on the previous page that people seem to be buying them for mining, I was wondering what exactly to mine with it.

The last time I was into mining, about 3 years ago, I had mined quite a bit of alt coins, which seem to be worth nothing even today.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> The last time I was into mining, about 3 years ago, I had mined quite a bit of alt coins, which seem to be worth nothing even today.


I'm with you buddy.. Still have my nutcoin and Coiny West... So useless... lol...


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> I'm with you buddy.. Still have my nutcoin and Coiny West... So useless... lol...


I remember somone on this forum going crazy trying to promote nutcoin. Mined a whole lot of them and they are still worthless. Having said that I also mined a whole lot of monero and sold it for bitcoin back then.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone know how to force Nvidia GPU P0-State? They run P2 state during mining.


There is a setting on NiceHash miner to force PO=State.


----------



## note235

trying to build 1 mining rig.
Any recs for parts cpu/mobo combo?

A few years back it was Semprons haha


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I remember somone on this forum going crazy trying to promote nutcoin. Mined a whole lot of them and they are still worthless. Having said that I also mined a whole lot of monero and sold it for bitcoin back then.


Yea I remember nutcoin being the big pump-and-dump.... well that was the plan, but nut never took off... lol..

Damn.. That monero would have been nice to hang on to... I kinda put my money on Litecoin and worldcoin back then. Both are, well now, still worth something but one is definitely doing better.. lol


----------



## Hokies83

Lol hear bitcoin was going to go up to 12k per on 2018!!

I had 100 coins at one time before I sold out that would have been 1.4 million usd in 2018 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Outcasst

So I've started with NiceHash, which I guess is good if BTC continues to hold or increase in value.

What are people's opinions on directly mining ETH instead for more of a long term investment?

Worth it to stay on NiceHash and build up a collection of BTC or switch to ETH?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> So I've started with NiceHash, which I guess is good if BTC continues to hold or increase in value.
> 
> What are people's opinions on directly mining ETH instead for more of a long term investment?
> 
> Worth it to stay on NiceHash and build up a collection of BTC or switch to ETH?


I wouldn't hold on any cryptocurrency now. Mine & dump.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Still mining or not?
> 
> Still have the vette?


Sold Vette and bought a Harley.

Nope do not even have a computer anymore!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Howdy to you too! Save any bitcoins? Any new get rich schemes these days or has that VT degree got ya workin a 9-5?


Nah dumped all 100+ I had a ton of FTC in a wallet but forgot the password to the wallet so all lost
It was atleast 2-3 btc worth ;/
I used the. The money from coins 70k ish to buy a. A nail salon which has now turned into 2 nail salons, I also had a pet store but was not doing well and closed it.
I sell equipment online only now.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I wouldn't hold on any cryptocurrency now. Mine & dump.


I think I might have heard this before... oh yeah back when BTC was worth $7.

I guess the real question is... dump for what? Fiat? PMs? Equities?

I've used some of my coins to buy some toys over the years (and upgrade my hardware)... but so far the average gains are in the 1000%-3000% range - and that's after factoring in the complete losses (like the aforementioned Nutcoin).

In my case the only trades, mining, etc. that I truly regret are the ones I dumped... but obviously you see things differently than I do. All I know is that if everything goes to $0... I'll have gotten free hardware and some furniture... and if it goes up another 5000% over the next 5 years... I'll be retired on an island.









Now if you need money to eat or something - then by all means that takes priority. On the other hand if you have money in the bank and can afford the 'investment' of some power, hardware, and very little time... why not let most of that ride?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I think I might have heard this before... oh yeah back when BTC was worth $7.
> 
> I guess the real question is... dump for what? Fiat? PMs? Equities?
> 
> I've used some of my coins to buy some toys over the years (and upgrade my hardware)... but so far the average gains are in the 1000%-3000% range - and that's after factoring in the complete losses (like the aforementioned Nutcoin).
> 
> In my case the only trades, mining, etc. that I truly regret are the ones I dumped... but obviously you see things differently than I do. All I know is that if everything goes to $0... I'll have gotten free hardware and some furniture... and if it goes up another 5000% over the next 5 years... I'll be retired on an island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you need money to eat or something - then by all means that takes priority. On the other hand if you have money in the bank and can afford the 'investment' of some power, hardware, and very little time... why not let most of that ride?


In month or two, i think BTC and ETH will crash hard. Esp ETH, since its going to go PoS soon. Once it goes PoS, mining will stop for it, and you will see a huge price fall. Miners will probably move to ETC (which is actually the better version of ETH), and its price will rise. BTC can't hold increasing forever, it will happen fall once again to reasonable prices. Since its already ~2 months of on going price increase, in probably 3 months, price should plummet. Thats how i see it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, that I think is certainly possible... however, there are many things that are quite a bit different now than in the past. Now as far as some alts that have had 1000%+ pumps lately - they certainly need to correct, and they undoubtedly will.

As far as BTC and ETH, I'm not nearly as certain, though I think a pull-back to around the $1200-$1400 USD range would be healthy in general. However much manipulation there is in the crypto markets (and there's a ton) now that numerous major world governments have acknowledged it as a currency, in addition to numerous multi-million-dollar investments from large multi-national corporations - there's more float than there was when it went from $120 to $7 or from $1200 to $280.

Just as Etherium and Zcash have JPMorgan silently backing them - there are many other large institutions and investors backing independent technologies tied to the blockchains of others... and although they aren't technically "buying" into those coins... they are definitely helping them not to fail completely.

IMO this is a long game play... just like mobile communications and the Internet were previously. Of course it could all just be a ruse by GPU manufacturers to sell more cards.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I wouldn't hold on any cryptocurrency now. Mine & dump.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have heard this before... oh yeah back when BTC was worth $7.
> 
> I guess the real question is... dump for what? Fiat? PMs? Equities?
> 
> I've used some of my coins to buy some toys over the years (and upgrade my hardware)... but so far the average gains are in the 1000%-3000% range - and that's after factoring in the complete losses (like the aforementioned Nutcoin).
> 
> In my case the only trades, mining, etc. that I truly regret are the ones I dumped... but obviously you see things differently than I do. All I know is that if everything goes to $0... I'll have gotten free hardware and some furniture... and if it goes up another 5000% over the next 5 years... I'll be retired on an island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you need money to eat or something - then by all means that takes priority. On the other hand if you have money in the bank and can afford the 'investment' of some power, hardware, and very little time... why not let most of that ride?
Click to expand...

lol yea i wish i didnt dump right now id have 100 million dollars if i held onto the coins lol


----------



## ku4eto

This is what i mean.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Moneropool.com is untrustworthy, its not a scam, but there are lots of issues with that one. Missing payments, delayed payments, like that.


PM Gingeropolis on reddit and he will add it to the list or email him at the site I linked. He doesn't seem to take BCT pm's anymore.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> PM Gingeropolis on reddit and he will add it to the list or email him at the site I linked. He doesn't seem to take BCT pm's anymore.


I think we have discussed this with him on the #monero-pools, but dont really remember. Gotta ask him if people still complain about that specific pool.


----------



## baigern

Is cloud mining worth it and/or legit? If it is, I wonder why a miner would rent his services at a loss.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baigern*
> 
> Is cloud mining worth it and/or legit? If it is, I wonder why a miner would rent his services at a loss.


They are not losing. They are making less.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i mean.


Ah I understand - so a 2380 euro to 2250 euro move is a crash. Well, in that case I think there's a much bigger 'crash' coming than you... I totally think it will return to mean and we'll see a drop down to the 1600 euro level. And then after a little while... we'll go back up, probably to 3000 euros.

Regardless all I can say is that when I felt the same as you (around 5 years ago) - I saved a few of these 'worthless tokens' and dumped the bulk of them. Even if it goes back to $600 I could buy a nice apartment with what I have... but if I had what I _dumped_ - I could buy an apartment _building_...









But by all means do what you feel comfortable with... that's the beauty of choice. You may be exactly right... or you may be wishing you could go back and do it differently - but neither of us will know which until it's too late one way or the other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol yea i wish i didnt dump right now id have 100 million dollars if i held onto the coins lol


Ouch I didn't have nearly that much, but it still would be worth a few million if I'd kept them all.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> PM Gingeropolis on reddit and he will add it to the list or email him at the site I linked. He doesn't seem to take BCT pm's anymore.


I think we have discussed this with him on the #monero-pools, but dont really remember. Gotta ask him if people still com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ah I understand - so a 2380 euro to 2250 euro move is a crash. Well, in that case I think there's a much bigger 'crash' coming than you... I totally think it will return to mean and we'll see a drop down to the 1600 euro level. And then after a little while... we'll go back up, probably to 3000 euros.
> 
> Regardless all I can say is that when I felt the same as you (around 5 years ago) - I saved a few of these 'worthless tokens' and dumped the bulk of them. Even if it goes back to $600 I could buy a nice apartment with what I have... but if I had what I _dumped_ - I could buy an apartment _building_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by all means do what you feel comfortable with... that's the beauty of choice. You may be exactly right... or you may be wishing you could go back and do it differently - but neither of us will know which until it's too late one way or the other.
> Ouch I didn't have nearly that much, but it still would be worth a few million if I'd kept them all.


This is not a crash, this is the current movement of BTC - totally unpredictable. The crash was a week ago, from 2500E to 2000E. Bigger one is incoming sometime soon.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Lol hear bitcoin was going to go up to 12k per on 2018!!
> 
> I had 100 coins at one time before I sold out that would have been 1.4 million usd in 2018 !!!!!!!!


There is still 300% profit if you really believed in what you just said.

It's not too late to buying 100 bitcoins now.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> There is still 300% profit if you really believed in what you just said.
> 
> It's not too late to buying 100 bitcoins now.


You mean selling?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You mean selling?


I meant buying, as stated in my post.

Did you read the passage I quoted?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I meant buying, as stated in my post.
> 
> Did you read the passage I quoted?


Yup, my bad. 12K for BTC in 2018? Not possible. Even 4K will be questionably hard till the end of the year.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> There is still 300% profit if you really believed in what you just said.
> 
> It's not too late to buying 100 bitcoins now.


Nah I've already sold out not to long after I founded this group.
I'm financially well off due to my business investments from my original sell out and un willing to take the risk.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I think we have discussed this with him on the #monero-pools, but dont really remember. Gotta ask him if people still com


Yeah, he's on IRC alot, or used to be.
Quote:


> This is not a crash, this is the current movement of BTC - totally unpredictable. The crash was a week ago, from 2500E to 2000E. Bigger one is incoming sometime soon.


I concur.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Nah I've already sold out not to long after I founded this group.
> I'm financially well off due to my business investments from my original sell out and un willing to take the risk.


good for you

I still blame kraken for not letting me catch half the ETH wave ($180 to current). My tier 2 verification is still not done after 4.5~5 weeks.

I have to suck it up at localbitcoins, where we only have a very small group of ppl buying and selling locally, 1-3 ppl depending on time slots, excluding ppl that are listing with ridiculous prices.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Fun experiment for the "technicals" and others... two questions based on these 'sanitized' charts:


Question 1: Can you name the two coins shown?
Question 2: Where do you see them going from here?

Hint if you need one:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The two charts aren't showing the price per coin but _are_ showing relative market cap.

OK, to be honest that's a little over-simplified, but any more obvious and it wouldn't be as interesting.











I'll throw the answer up in a day or so.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Fun experiment for the "technicals" and others... two questions based on these 'sanitized' charts:
> 
> 
> Question 1: Can you name the two coins shown?
> Question 2: Where do you see them going from here?
> 
> Hint if you need one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The two charts aren't showing the price per coin but _are_ showing relative market cap.
> 
> OK, to be honest that's a little over-simplified, but any more obvious and it wouldn't be as interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw the answer up in a day or so.


One seems to be ZEC, but not sure.


----------



## whitrzac

It's the difficulty chart for eth and zcash(i think)

I will be shocked if mining remains profitable for the next few months.


----------



## Aganor

I tried to withdraw form BitStamp but i think i'm missing something: I transfered 0.1BTC to my bitstamp account but it states i have no EUR to withdraw. Do i have to seel the BTC on market? I thought i only had to transfer and withdraw directly


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> I tried to withdraw form BitStamp but i think i'm missing something: I transfered 0.1BTC to my bitstamp account but it states i have no EUR to withdraw. Do i have to seel the BTC on market? I thought i only had to transfer and withdraw directly


Lol. Yes, you need to sell it on the market.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Lol. Yes, you need to sell it on the market.


More fees, yay -.-


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Shave off the top a few times before you get some money.


----------



## bucdan

Looks like everyone is on the Ether train, is there anyone on the Monero train? I'm looking to trying it out. It looks like Litecoin spiked up also. Mining fever is really in right now. I can't imagine the crash and the swarm of AMD cards on the market soon.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Looks like everyone is on the Ether train, is there anyone on the Monero train? I'm looking to trying it out. It looks like Litecoin spiked up also. Mining fever is really in right now. I can't imagine the crash and the swarm of AMD cards on the market soon.


Monero guy here. Not a long term holder (yet), waiting for first BTC to hard crash. Probably it need first ETH to go PoS.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Fun experiment for the "technicals" and others... two questions based on these 'sanitized' charts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question 1: Can you name the two coins shown?
> Question 2: Where do you see them going from here?
> 
> Hint if you need one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The two charts aren't showing the price per coin but _are_ showing relative market cap.
> 
> OK, to be honest that's a little over-simplified, but any more obvious and it wouldn't be as interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw the answer up in a day or so.


The market cap is determined by the price of the coin, it is reflected by the latest/last price multiplied by number of coins

Guys I am still getting shutdowns with my brand new replacement EVGA 1600 G2. I even downclocked cpu (FX 8350) to stock and turned on power saving features
Its powering 2 fury Nitros + 290X lightning. To ease load I took off the 290X and connected it to my Antec 750HCG but still shutdown when benching GPU's in Nicehash
Also I overclocked GPU's using 16.11.5 which is recommended, It was too much OC and when I rebooted and next thing I knew, it was 17.1.1

I'm scratching my head here


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> good for you
> 
> I still blame kraken for not letting me catch half the ETH wave ($180 to current). My tier 2 verification is still not done after 4.5~5 weeks.
> 
> I have to suck it up at localbitcoins, where we only have a very small group of ppl buying and selling locally, 1-3 ppl depending on time slots, excluding ppl that are listing with ridiculous prices.


Why thank you. Us original bitcoin miners from the beginning should of all made out good.


----------



## CasperGS

Im a noob, hoping I can get someone to hold my hand and help me get started


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Im a noob, hoping I can get someone to hold my hand and help me get started


http://www.coinminingrigs.com/how-to-build-a-6-gpu-mining-rig/


----------



## BulletSponge

You know, if someone with a hell of a lot more patience than myself created a "2017-State of Mining" thread here on OCN (with links to pools, wallets, exchanges, calculators, etc) the rep harvest would be blessed and bountiful. I'd wager OCN would see a nice influx of views and ad revenue as well.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> The market cap is determined by the price of the coin, it is reflected by the latest/last price multiplied by number of coins
> 
> Guys I am still getting shutdowns with my brand new replacement EVGA 1600 G2. I even downclocked cpu (FX 8350) to stock and turned on power saving features
> Its powering 2 fury Nitros + 290X lightning. To ease load I took off the 290X and connected it to my Antec 750HCG but still shutdown when benching GPU's in Nicehash
> Also I overclocked GPU's using 16.11.5 which is recommended, It was too much OC and when I rebooted and next thing I knew, it was 17.1.1
> 
> I'm scratching my head here


Yes, I'm not confused as to the definition of 'market capitalization'. I'll give another hint... there are two possibilities for creating those graphs: either a coin with a fixed mintage and a soaring price or a coin with a fixed price and a soaring mintage.

I'd guess your problems are likely more an issue of stability - not just in the OC itself but perhaps you are not leaving enough resources to run the underlying system services. I've noticed that when mining CPU+GPU I have many problems maintaining stability, which all disappear if I switch to GPU alone. Remember, just like with benchmarking, just because a setup seems stable for the first hour doesn't mean it will remain so for 24 hours. You may hit a spike in difficulty on both sides (GPU/CPU) at the same time and crash even at pretty mild OC levels.

Getting that last 10% out of everything might seem great - but if your rig is down for more than 3 hours before you discover that fact... you've lost more than you gained with the OC in the first place.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> You know, if someone with a hell of a lot more patience than myself created a "2017-State of Mining" thread here on OCN (with links to pools, wallets, exchanges, calculators, etc) the rep harvest would be blessed and bountiful. I'd wager OCN would see a nice influx of views and ad revenue as well.


Sure the op would update the thread if asked. When I left that's why I passed ownership of the group to Ivan cause he was the most knowledgeable person on OCN into mining that I knew.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Looks like everyone is on the Ether train, is there anyone on the Monero train? I'm looking to trying it out. It looks like Litecoin spiked up also. Mining fever is really in right now. I can't imagine the crash and the swarm of AMD cards on the market soon.


Yeah, I have a short on LTC right now backed with my XMr.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

So for any that were playing... the 'coins' were the Euro and the US Dollar.

You can find the original charts I cropped here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monetary_base

Admittedly my hints were vastly oversimplified as both economies have experienced fairly consistent GDP growth and it can be argued those currencies are backed by much more than simple 'faith' in the system - but at some point... _they really aren't_. It takes only a rumor of a problem to make a crypto tank - and although it takes more for a sovereign currency... ask a Venezuelan whether or not it can happen...

Why Venezuela's Currency Crisis Is A Case Study For Bitcoin
Growing number of Venezuelans trade bolivars for bitcoins to buy necessities

Now, I'm not wearing a foil hat (yet







) but all I'm saying is that while taking profits and/or cashing in mining revenue is often a good idea - it's another good idea to think as much about what you're converting them _into_ and whether or not _that_ will have the same or greater gains when you actually need to use it.

And now back to my bunker.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yes, I'm not confused as to the definition of 'market capitalization'. I'll give another hint... there are two possibilities for creating those graphs: either a coin with a fixed mintage and a soaring price or a coin with a fixed price and a soaring mintage.
> 
> I'd guess your problems are likely more an issue of stability - not just in the OC itself but perhaps you are not leaving enough resources to run the underlying system services. I've noticed that when mining CPU+GPU I have many problems maintaining stability, which all disappear if I switch to GPU alone. Remember, just like with benchmarking, just because a setup seems stable for the first hour doesn't mean it will remain so for 24 hours. You may hit a spike in difficulty on both sides (GPU/CPU) at the same time and crash even at pretty mild OC levels.
> 
> Getting that last 10% out of everything might seem great - but if your rig is down for more than 3 hours before you discover that fact... you've lost more than you gained with the OC in the first place.


I'm only using gpu at the moment but the shutdowns happen with everything at stock too


----------



## HarrisLam

hi all. I think I've experienced my first "real" problem from mining last night.

mining : ETH with claymore
main rig : GTX 1060
miner rig : r9 380, r9 fury, RX 480

The problem came from me acquiring a GTX 970 windforce last night. I wanted the 970 to go into the main rig so main will be team green and miner can be team red, makes everything easier.

Unfortunately, I didn't know the card was that long so it ended up not fitting into the main rig. I was forced to remove RX480 from the riser on miner rig, put the 480 into main, and put the 970 on the riser instead.

new setting :
main : GTX 1060 + *RX480*
miner : r9 380, r9 fury, *GTX 970*

I install AMD driver onto main and Nvidia driver onto miner, and both cards seem to recognize just fine. The problem comes when I start up *MSI afterburner* for tweaking.

on miner rig, the afterburner has a red interface (probably because it had amd cards?), and now that the 970 is in, it doesn't matter what I tweak, just as I click away, the AMD cards will go back to stock clocks, or even if the setting stays tweaked, the actual functional readings while at load (mining) will be stock clocks. The GTX970 however seem to follow my tweaking clocks

on main rig, the afterburner has a green, more simplistic interface (because Nvidia?), and with the RX480 in, the afterburner can recognize the card, but all tweaking options are blurred.

Basically I got an extra card that can do 18-19MH, but as all other cards went back to stock clocks with the current setting, I don't get the full benefit of the hashrate, more like 10~12MH only as of last night, and considering the cards are also going back to stock volts, this extra 970 might as well be losing money for me.

To sum things up, after mixing green and red cards onto both rigs, it is as if all AMD cards just lost the ability to under / overclock. Have you guys heard of this problem and do you know how to fix it? I would have googled but I couldn't even figure out what keywords to search


----------



## bmgjet

User afterburner for the Nvidia card and Wattman for the AMD card.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hi all. I think I've experienced my first "real" problem from mining last night.
> 
> mining : ETH with claymore
> main rig : GTX 1060
> miner rig : r9 380, r9 fury, RX 480
> 
> The problem came from me acquiring a GTX 970 windforce last night. I wanted the 970 to go into the main rig so main will be team green and miner can be team red, makes everything easier.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't know the card was that long so it ended up not fitting into the main rig. I was forced to remove RX480 from the riser on miner rig, put the 480 into main, and put the 970 on the riser instead.
> 
> new setting :
> main : GTX 1060 + *RX480*
> miner : r9 380, r9 fury, *GTX 970*
> 
> I install AMD driver onto main and Nvidia driver onto miner, and both cards seem to recognize just fine. The problem comes when I start up *MSI afterburner* for tweaking.
> 
> on miner rig, the afterburner has a red interface (probably because it had amd cards?), and now that the 970 is in, it doesn't matter what I tweak, just as I click away, the AMD cards will go back to stock clocks, or even if the setting stays tweaked, the actual functional readings while at load (mining) will be stock clocks. The GTX970 however seem to follow my tweaking clocks
> 
> on main rig, the afterburner has a green, more simplistic interface (because Nvidia?), and with the RX480 in, the afterburner can recognize the card, but all tweaking options are blurred.
> 
> Basically I got an extra card that can do 18-19MH, but as all other cards went back to stock clocks with the current setting, I don't get the full benefit of the hashrate, more like 10~12MH only as of last night, and considering the cards are also going back to stock volts, this extra 970 might as well be losing money for me.
> 
> To sum things up, after mixing green and red cards onto both rigs, it is as if all AMD cards just lost the ability to under / overclock. Have you guys heard of this problem and do you know how to fix it? I would have googled but I couldn't even figure out what keywords to search


MSI AB has lots of issues. Why would you even use it, if you can use the AMD built-in Wattman OC tool?


----------



## diggiddi

I find wattman to be very unintuitive though plus it does not have the granular control that AB has


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> MSI AB has lots of issues. Why would you even use it, if you can use the AMD built-in Wattman OC tool?


because I never tried to OC my GPUs until mining. I was a total noob in this and all I knew about GPU tweaks was that a lot of ppl seem to use afterburner.

And what can I say? It really kind of worked out all until last night when I mix cards on my two rigs.

As the other member also mentioned, I will try out wattman tonight.


----------



## diggiddi

So why is my 290x getting 36Mh/s @1290/1500 and beating out my fury's 33Mh/s @1190/500, #insanity 0_0


----------



## Aganor

Today i added a 670gtx to my 1060 rig but i cannot control de 670 on MSI AB, meaning the temps rise a lot and ppor performance on Eth.
Is there any way to control both cards without SLI?


----------



## kckyle

precision x?


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> precision x?


Inst Evga version more problematic than AB?
Will try it, but thought AB would let me choose too but in the settings it only shows 1060 as master gpu


----------



## Catscratch

Just trying ethereum for the sake of it (to be able to say I mined some !) Using claymore and it's running my 1020mhz sapphire at 870mhz reference 280x speed







I should use start.bat right ? Instead of using the generic commands at ethermine.org.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Just trying ethereum for the sake of it (to be able to say I mined some !) Using claymore and it's running my 1020mhz sapphire at 870mhz reference 280x speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should use start.bat right ? Instead of using the generic commands at ethermine.org.


Do not bother mining ETH with 280X. Look at Zcash.


----------



## CaptainZombie

wrong thread


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do not bother mining ETH with 280X. Look at Zcash.


Trying that now. Claymore zcash miner also use 870 mhz. But i found cclock switch to change it. Will check later. gonna let it run on reference clock for now.

Update: No luck. Can't keep the card at 1020 mhz (advertised) it's a 280x trix (not vapor-x) card without the boost feature.

Update 2: I thought installing a new driver and disabling Chill would make it go 1020 mhz again. Games werent running at 1020 either. After reinstallation, it's ok in games but claymore won't use 1020mhz even if i set -cclock 1020.

Update 3: Oh fun times. I put "-i 4 -powlim 20" to the command line and now i'm pushing ~270 H/s with 870 mhz







Gpu usage is %64 but temp is 70c (like its runningat 1020mhz)


----------



## mr2cam

Hey guys, having an issue on a friends mining rig, he currently has 3 gtx 1070s mining zcash using EWBF's miner in windows 10, when trying to add a 4th card using a pci-e riser, he gets an error code 2, the card will boot up and is recognized in windows. Using an asus Z270 A, with the bios options changed to accept the risers. Anyone had any luck with this type of setup?


----------



## diggiddi

bad riser


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> bad riser


We have tried 3 different risers, the card works fine with the same riser as long as only 3 cards are running, as soon as we add a 4th its a no go.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> We have tried 3 different risers, the card works fine with the same riser as long as only 3 cards are running, as soon as we add a 4th its a no go.


I think its issue from the MB, the Z170 does the same some times with 5 or 6 AMD cards.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cool. That leaves the sig rig for server/storage and gaming. :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay, I know that I saw someone mention CPU mining, but I cannot find the post.
> 
> I have an R7 1800x and would love to know if that would be a good chip for mining and what that should produce. Also have my locked and delidded i7-4790 Dell platform. Is that a good chip to use? Or my soon to be server 1100T platform?
> 
> I have my 5770 Radeon which has rarely been clocked as well as two GPU cooled 6870 Radeon and my RX 480 which will find it's way onto my R7 system(480 only) so I think that I should be able to boost my mining ability with those. 5770 on the Dell, 6870 on the 1100T sig rig and the 480 on the R7 when I get that cobbled together. Everything watercooled but the Dell and 5770. Although that is soon to be watercooled with a 140PE and the EVO topped MX block I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any info on CPU mining would be much appreciated and helpful. Apologies if I seem to be all over the place. My 2y/o is in my lap an thinks he's the one typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the 1800x and the 4790 are worth to mine with. You need to mine XMR though (Monero). With the 1800x you should be getting ~600h/s. Use XMR-STAK-CPU.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information. I did a search found the thread and opened it but have zero idea how to implement it, so any help would be useful. Pretend I have no knowledge of what I am doing an I am below your grampa technologically when it comes to this.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> We have tried 3 different risers, the card works fine with the same riser as long as only 3 cards are running, as soon as we add a 4th its a no go.


I think its issue from the MB, the Z170 does the same some times with 5 or 6 AMD ca
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cool. That leaves the sig rig for server/storage and gaming. :
> Thank you for the information. I did a search found the thread and opened it but have zero idea how to implement it, so any help would be useful. Pretend I have no knowledge of what I am doing an I am below your grampa technologically when it comes to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


You use XMR-STAK-CPU as a miner, read the config file. You must enable Large Pages support. Use "use_slow_memory:never", reboot PC. Input your wallet address, choose a pool. Run the miner as admin.

Set core config for both CPU's first as : 0,2,4,6,8 etc, to see how it performs with only physical cores assigned. Then try doing from 0 to X-1 , where X is maximum number of cores.


----------



## caenlen

Looking to give away Destiny 2 pre-order code for someone who teamviewer my PC and sets up ethereum or monero mining on my gtx 1070... i cant figure it out and am tired of trying.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Why thank you. Us original bitcoin miners from the beginning should of all made out good.


I started mining in 2011/2012, and I had a 7990, but it was worth like mere pennies back then, and I was like this is dumb this is never going to go anywhere and so I stopped mining, never even got past 1 full bitcoin, and I formatted the hard drive with that 1 bitcoin wallet in like 2012 as well, lol

ah well, money would have just corrupted me anyway, i have a tendency to go to the clubs a little too much


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Looking to give away Destiny 2 pre-order code for someone who teamviewer my PC and sets up ethereum or monero mining on my gtx 1070... i cant figure it out and am tired of trying.


You want to mine zcash with your 1070, they work the best for zcash, you wont make as much mining ETH or Monero, I can help you out if you want me to set it up for you


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> We have tried 3 different risers, the card works fine with the same riser as long as only 3 cards are running, as soon as we add a 4th its a no go.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its issue from the MB, the Z170 does the same some times with 5 or 6 AMD ca
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cool. That leaves the sig rig for server/storage and gaming. :
> Thank you for the information. I did a search found the thread and opened it but have zero idea how to implement it, so any help would be useful. Pretend I have no knowledge of what I am doing an I am below your grampa technologically when it comes to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use XMR-STAK-CPU as a miner, read the config file. You must enable Large Pages support. Use "use_slow_memory:never", reboot PC. Input your wallet address, choose a pool. Run the miner as admin.
> 
> Set core config for both CPU's first as : 0,2,4,6,8 etc, to see how it performs with only physical cores assigned. Then try doing from 0 to X-1 , where X is maximum number of cores.
Click to expand...

Apparently my browser doesn't like the download able package. Any suggestions other than Chrome or ie? I tried using Chrome and have a zip file opener but Chrome wouldn't let it get that far.









~Ceadder


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Apparently my browser doesn't like the download able package. Any suggestions other than Chrome or ie? I tried using Chrome and have a zip file opener but Chrome wouldn't let it get that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Here you go

xmr-stak-cpu-win64.zip 1213k .zip file


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Apparently my browser doesn't like the download able package. Any suggestions other than Chrome or ie? I tried using Chrome and have a zip file opener but Chrome wouldn't let it get that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Disable the potentionally unwanted sites?


----------



## kckyle

got a bit of problem, finally got some raiser cable, each mined fine, but when i put them all under one roof the etheminer became really slow script and i'm only getting 5mhash rate. is this a cpu bottleneck?


----------



## BulletSponge

I couldn't read every single comment on the video as my doctor has ordered me to cut down on my sodium. But with that much salt around I couldn't help but stir the pot a tiny bit. And yes, I noticed a "few" errors in what Keys said as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Apparently my browser doesn't like the download able package. Any suggestions other than Chrome or ie? I tried using Chrome and have a zip file opener but Chrome wouldn't let it get that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disable the potentionally unwanted sites?
Click to expand...

That's got it. Should I run the "notl" version or the non "notl" version? I assume there is a difference in the files as they are a few hundred mb difference in the source pack?









What's truly odd about earlier is the malicious safety was off the last time I was around my desktop, but it was on the other day since I had to manually adjust it today.









~Ceadder


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That's got it. Should I run the "notl" version or the non "notl" version? I assume there is a difference in the files as they are a few hundred mb difference in the source pack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's truly odd about earlier is the malicious safety was off the last time I was around my desktop, but it was on the other day since I had to manually adjust it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


THere is really no difference, i use the TLS version, but not really running the TLS connection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> got a bit of problem, finally got some raiser cable, each mined fine, but when i put them all under one roof the etheminer became really slow script and i'm only getting 5mhash rate. is this a cpu bottleneck?


No idea what exactly you are doing. How much cards, what board and what PSU.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> THere is really no difference, i use the TLS version, but not really running the TLS connection.
> No idea what exactly you are doing. How much cards, what board and what PSU.


well i got my raiser cables today so previously i had 3 1070 hooked up. now i have 5 with 3 on usb raiser and 2 on board. i tested each raiser cables individually and they all ran fine. currently using a seasonic prime 1k watt. using a asus z270a. using ethminer, with what i think i may or may not have cuda driver install. def not geforce driver since it didn't made a difference with hashrate.

the symptons. load up ethminer genoil cuda, the text in cmd lines read out very slowly, as if something is bottlnecking. as if im typing it. then after 3 mins of loading the dag files it start mining at 5-21mhash.

all the cards showed up on geforce stats for ledvisualizer.


----------



## ku4eto

Do youhave perhaps a monitoring software running at that time? If yes, stop it amd try again.


----------



## kckyle

no i ran it without teamviewer in the background, there wasn't much going on since it was a clean install just a week ago. so i dbout its something else taking up additional resource. idk i have to further investigate but yeah if anyone heard of this before and knows a solution i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> no i ran it without teamviewer in the background, there wasn't much going on since it was a clean install just a week ago. so i dbout its something else taking up additional resource. idk i have to further investigate but yeah if anyone heard of this before and knows a solution i would greatly appreciate it.


For me with my rx480 when im connected to teamviewer my output can drop 3-5MH but tightvnc does not slow it down.


----------



## kckyle

ok now im really stuck, helping out a friend with his mining rig hes starting, load up one 1070 and only getting 2mhash?! installed geforce and cuda driver, using ethminer, what gives? also set virtual memory allocation to 16000mb.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ok now im really stuck, helping out a friend with his mining rig hes starting, load up one 1070 and only getting 2mhash?! installed geforce and cuda driver, using ethminer, what gives? also set virtual memory allocation to 16000mb.


Use Claymore Dual Miner.


----------



## wholeeo

What's up with NiceHash payouts. I have like $50 worth of BTC held up and my last payout was on June 21st.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What's up with NiceHash payouts. I have like $50 worth of BTC held up and my last payout was on June 21st.


Maybe there is a minimum payment?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What's up with NiceHash payouts. I have like $50 worth of BTC held up and my last payout was on June 21st.


You might have something setup wrong because i use nicehash and they pay me every tuesday at 6am EST, i use a coinbase btc address so it sends it to them and then i sell it. I was paid today just like i have all month havet had any payments get held up unless it was only a few dollars worth then it can take longer.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Maybe there is a minimum payment?


There is but maybe they've raised it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You might have something setup wrong because i use nicehash and they pay me every tuesday at 6am EST, i use a coinbase btc address so it sends it to them and then i sell it.


Similar here, I've gotten payouts before so doubt it's something with my settings.

Edit:. Nevermind, looks like I got my payout today.


----------



## kckyle

phew got claymore working, but now i have another issue, try undervolting and raise memeory clock and my hashrate dfropped? this didn't happen in ethminer hmm


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> phew got claymore working, but now i have another issue, try undervolting and raise memeory clock and my hashrate dfropped? this didn't happen in ethminer hmm


what are getting ?


----------



## kckyle

i load up claymore and got 50 mhash for two card, thn i load up precision x or afterburner and raise memory and lower core clock and my mhash went down to 39mhash.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> phew got claymore working, but now i have another issue, try undervolting and raise memeory clock and my hashrate dfropped? this didn't happen in ethminer hmm


Same thing happens with my 480 if i drop the clock to low i lose mh i found if i set mine to 1145/2260 i get around 29MH/s that also gives me best temps and less volts. Play with your core clock till you find a setting gives you the best mh with least amount of heat.


----------



## kckyle

ah so i can't just straight drop it by 200mhz like ethminer? well thats gonna need some more tinkling.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ah so i can't just straight drop it by 200mhz like ethminer? well thats gonna need some more tinkling.


Have you tried to lower power?


----------



## kckyle

not yet i'm gonna mess around with the clock and see what happens, but yeah its weird how ethminer suddenly start giving me and my friend's rig low hashrate out of the blue, did something happen? like a new dag file that made ethminer reporting wrong hash?


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I think its issue from the MB, the Z170 does the same some times with 5 or 6 AMD cards.


Turns out it wasn't the motherboard, we now have 6 gtx 1070;s running on the asus z270A, found some other bios settings that were messing things up, and we had too many cards on one PSU. Running two 750w psu's, can add at least one more card before we run out of power


----------



## Nemesis158

Has anyone here ever heard of mining causing a fault in how a GPU processes a certain type of renderer, IE OpenGL?

Ive had my Fury Mining for about a month now and all of the sudden i was getting mad texture artifacting in Wolfenstein: TNO
The issue persisted when i swapped the card into another pc to test it there and also affected DOOM and OpenGL video rendering in VLC media player.

It still mines fine and all the other games i tested that arent based on a newer version of OpenGL seem to work fine, but im still worried.

At least with VLC i could change the output renderer and DOOM can be switched from OpenGL to Vulkan (which worked)
but now i cant play wolfenstein....


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Has anyone here ever heard of mining causing a fault in how a GPU processes a certain type of renderer, IE OpenGL?
> 
> Ive had my Fury Mining for about a month now and all of the sudden i was getting mad texture artifacting in Wolfenstein: TNO
> The issue persisted when i swapped the card into another pc to test it there and also affected DOOM and OpenGL video rendering in VLC media player.
> 
> It still mines fine and all the other games i tested that arent based on a newer version of OpenGL seem to work fine, but im still worried.
> 
> At least with VLC i could change the output renderer and DOOM can be switched from OpenGL to Vulkan (which worked)
> but now i cant play wolfenstein....


Mining is just more intensive and specific gaming. It doesn't use the ROPs, but if you have overclocked like crazy, you may have damaged some components.


----------



## Nemesis158

I had no overclock set, but also was not keeping a close enough eye on temps as i should have.....


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> I had no overclock set, but also was not keeping a close enough eye on temps as i should have.....


In-case mining for ETH and ZEC is hard, esp if multi GPU, non-stop throttling crashes my system. No idea how it went on your side, the Fury has twice the TDP of a RX.


----------



## kckyle

hm should've went with an i5. celeron 100 percent load when loading dag file lol


----------



## kckyle

nvm start using claymore now, cpu usage doesn't exceed 30 percent. etherminer doens't scale well with multi gpu, i think the thereshold for ethminer is like 3-4 gpu, after that the scaling to cpu usage becomes horrid. msi afterburner oc is showing effect in claymore too now, dunno what happened to my friend's rig.


----------



## Aulasky

Anyone have any suggestions? I'm trying to use Ethereum-Wallet and when I go to start it up it constantly stops when updating the Node. So it's stuck on Ethereum node needs to sync, please wait...


----------



## awdrifter

Is it still profitable to mine Ethereum with a GTX970. I'm not buying a new GPU to mine, just want to use my existing one. But would the cost of electricity outweigh the Ethereum coin mined?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aulasky*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I'm trying to use Ethereum-Wallet and when I go to start it up it constantly stops when updating the Node. So it's stuck on Ethereum node needs to sync, please wait...


use myetherwallet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Is it still profitable to mine Ethereum with a GTX970. I'm not buying a new GPU to mine, just want to use my existing one. But would the cost of electricity outweigh the Ethereum coin mined?


The card will make ~ $2 a day.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The card will make ~ $2 a day.


Should I rock Zcash, Monero, or Ethereum for my gtx 1070? I only have time to do one... not sure what to be bullish on... I think whichever one gets accepted at more places to buy actual stuff with it, like Bitcoin did with some online shopping sites, that will be the one to grow fastest.

So which is one is likely to get real world usage? I'm leaning towards Ethereum on that, Monero I feel is more for the black market online since its fully anon... and Zcash I just don't even know why it exists, I am not sure why any of those other smaller coins exist, I used to mine Protocoin in 2012 or something, and it never amounted to anything, so confusing/scams going on.

Guidance welcome.


----------



## Aulasky

What are peoples predictions with ETH this year then? We going to see something big happen at the end of July?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aulasky*
> 
> What are peoples predictions with ETH this year then? We going to see something big happen at the end of July?


Dont expect anything from ETH. I wouldn't touch it for anything else than instant dumping.


----------



## Aulasky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dont expect anything from ETH. I wouldn't touch it for anything else than instant dumping.


What's your reasoning for this? I'm completely new to this and have only heard good things about ETH so far. Are you in the BTC camp? Or other coins?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aulasky*
> 
> What's your reasoning for this? I'm completely new to this and have only heard good things about ETH so far. Are you in the BTC camp? Or other coins?


i'm in the eth camp but i feel the eth might take a hit when casper arrives. way too many unknowns at this point no one really knows.


----------



## Aulasky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm in the eth camp but i feel the eth might take a hit when casper arrives. way too many unknowns at this point no one really knows.


Yeah lot's going on causing (even more) volatility than usual. I just thought I would give it a go, I'll keep my Eth for 6 months, see where we are then. Unless obviously it really goes up sooner than that, which I don't think it will.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dont expect anything from ETH. I wouldn't touch it for anything else than instant dumping.


I hear yah! Looks like XMR is ready for a new leg up.


----------



## mr2cam

Hush is very new currently and even at its low price per coin is as good if not better then zcash if you have some 1070's, only problem is finding a wallet that accepts that and other coins. I'm going to be keeping an eye on a lot of different coins, doing about 3600 sol/s in zcash right now, just need to find some more 1070's


----------



## kckyle

yeah 1070 prices are going up and up right now. very hard to find one for even retail anymore. newegg have flash sales here and there but they only last couple hours before being sold out


----------



## xzamples

Can you mine on these older cards HD 7750 and HD 6790? both are 1gb


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> Can you mine on these older cards HD 7750 and HD 6790? both are 1gb


Probably. You just have to test them.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> Can you mine on these older cards HD 7750 and HD 6790? both are 1gb


You can. But not worth it. Expect ~100-150h/s on XMR for ~100W.


----------



## whitrzac




----------



## diggiddi

What GPU is that?


----------



## whitrzac

30mhs.

So a good 580 or 1070.


----------



## bucdan

All of these new coins coming out, pump and dump for cash and go on your way to the next upcoming, popular, hyped coin; while the old one dies away. Not very compelling to jump into. Eth was so hyped, what a shame. What's next, monero?

It's almost a gamble to get to the RIGHT coin mining scene and then pump and dump for real cash. Rinse and repeat. The only real coin with real world benefits will always only be BC, I'd say. While other coins come and go for fast money to out beat everyone else, BC will remain the big daddy.

EDIT: What's more depressing is that the "bull" market didn't last for more than a couple of months.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Lol ETH tanked just after I bought a GTX 1080 Ti.

Looks like it's going in my gaming rig.


----------



## diggiddi

Its a cycle y'all, it can't keep climbing forever


----------



## Aulasky

We're going to the moon!!! I'm hodling my ETH for a few months. Can't keep up with day trading/pump & dumping/ICOs


----------



## whitrzac

Sell!


----------



## becks

I did spent extended chunks of my time researching the whole mining thing and wanted to set up my PC so that it mines at night just so I can have an account with money for future upgrades (my favorite pc hardware store is accepting bitcoin as payment and I have a lower OC profile that makes my system basically dead silent - water cooled i7700k + 1080ti)

But given the current situation and coins going dead overnight don't really know if the hassle of doing it is worth anymore for the regular Joe, you either go Big and make it a part time job or you don't do it at all....


----------



## whitrzac

The great sell off has begun. BTC mobos listed for less than msrp and not selling....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> The great sell off has begun. BTC mobos listed for less than msrp and not selling....


Why would anyone buy now lol.


----------



## kckyle

i never understood these BTC mobos selling for 300 bucks, you can easily pick up an asus z270 fwith 7 pcie slots for 140, hell newegg basically gave one to me for free since fedex messed up the order.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i never understood these BTC mobos selling for 300 bucks, you can easily pick up an asus z270 fwith 7 pcie slots for 140, hell newegg basically gave one to me for free since fedex messed up the order.


Its for people that are new and do not understand how these things work. I have been mining with a Sempron 140 + 970 MB + 4GB which was like $90 CAD with 5 GPUs just fine.


----------



## whitrzac

Sell!


----------



## spyshagg

sell the hardware, not the coins!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> sell the hardware, not the coins!


It would be dumb to sell the coins. I have learned that if a coin hits a peak and falls back down it will hit that peak again and even go higher. If people start to dump the price will go lower and really will help people that are believers and buy a much lower prices.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It would be dumb to sell the coins. I have learned that if a coin hits a peak and falls back down it will hit that peak again and even go higher. If people start to dump the price will go lower and really will help people that are believers and buy a much lower prices.


It only took BTC 3 years.









Sell!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> It only took BTC 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sell!


Which is fine really. Let say you have 100 ETH. Sell now and get 20K to wait and you might get 100K. I think 3 years its worth waiting to make extra 80K with no work.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Which is fine really. Let say you have 100 ETH. Sell now and get 20K to wait and you might get 100K. I think 3 years its worth waiting to make extra 80K with no work.


Or $0, because ETH is a pumpNdump.

By 2013 BTC was well known and accepted at a few major retailers, and was commonly used for black market transactions.

ETH is non of the above.

Zcash has mostly matched ETH, yet no one talks about it..

Pump and dump is over.


----------



## Nilareon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Or $0, because ETH is a pumpNdump.
> 
> By 2013 BTC was well known and accepted at a few major retailers, and was commonly used for black market transactions.
> 
> ETH is non of the above.
> 
> Zcash has mostly matched ETH, yet no one talks about it..
> 
> Pump and dump is over.


What do you mean? You can use Eth on Alphabay. lol


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilareon*
> 
> What do you mean? You can use Eth on Alphabay. lol


AlphaBay, until recently the biggest online darknet drug market, has been offline since July 4, leaving a whole lot of online drug vendors and buyers in the lurch. The growing consensus is that admins have shut down the site, taking millions of dollars in crypto-currency with them in what could possibly be the largest "exit scam" in history. And in the subreddits dedicated to AlphaBay, the tone has gone from worried to grim.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well this is entertaining.


----------



## djfunz

I'm loving all these alt-coins. It allows me to set and forget using NiceHash and they pay in BTC, the only coin I actually care about anyway. If it weren't for the alts, I wouldn't have anything to mine with my 1080Tis.


----------



## becks

Is Monero still the way to go with CPU mining ? use the Monero GUi ? (Under a VM - Windows)
Or recommend me a good Linux / Win / miner to set up for it


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Is Monero still the way to go with CPU mining ? use the Monero GUi ? (Under a VM - Windows)
> Or recommend me a good Linux / Win / miner to set up for it


Yup. XMR-Stak-CPU miner is for any new CPU that has AES-NI. Its a CLI miner.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Yup. XMR-Stak-CPU miner is for any new CPU that has AES-NI. Its a CLI miner.


I am starting to lean towards mining under Linux at this point, under VM... anyone here has any toughs on PiMP Linux ?

EDIT: I have this fear of Linux that if something goes wrong I won't know how to recover stuff out of it while with Windows it can even burn for half a day and I am still confident I would be able to get everything back up and running...


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> I am starting to lean towards mining under Linux at this point, under VM... anyone here has any toughs on PiMP Linux ?
> 
> EDIT: I have this fear of Linux that if something goes wrong I won't know how to recover stuff out of it while with Windows it can even burn for half a day and I am still confident I would be able to get everything back up and running...


You are better of mining without VM. Just compile the xmr-stak-cpu for your distro, and run it. It will give better results that way.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You are better of mining without VM. Just compile the xmr-stak-cpu for your distro, and run it. It will give better results that way.


I was even taking into consideration using Windows 10 Bash (Ubuntu)... but its so hard for me having 0 Linux experience...

I'm so bad I had to google distro to see what the heck you are talking there...had to google "it's a cli miner" and pretty much everything else that anyone has ever said here


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> I was even taking into consideration using Windows 10 Bash (Ubuntu)... but its so hard for me having 0 Linux experience...
> 
> I'm so bad I had to google distro to see what the heck you are talking there...had to google "it's a cli miner" and pretty much everything else that anyone has ever said here


Well.... there are supposedly guides on the net. If you dont try it, you will never learn it


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well.... there are supposedly guides on the net. If you dont try it, you will never learn it


Can you recommend a wallet where to store that XMR and eventually ETH and change it to BTC ?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Can you recommend a wallet where to store that XMR and eventually ETH and change it to BTC ?


One wallet is for 1 currency. There are some multi-currency ones, but i dont trust them. Best one is the wallet-cli for XMR, although there is GUI as well. You can also mine directly to exchange sites.


----------



## HarrisLam

wow.....

so after a month, Kraken has finally granted my account tier 2, aka wire transfer enabled.

And now you tell me only wire transfers from SEPA countries are accepted??

seriously? NOW you tell me?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Lol too late to do anything anyways. At least you have a headstart for the next rise.


----------



## becks

Managed to set up XMR last night and left it running for the first time woohoo!
Doing 200 ish H/S on 4 threads in a VM while the CPU never goes over 50% Usage so I can game or do my medium load works without stopping it and/or affecting its performance.

Next....GPU, lets see how ETH is going to do









Personally I do mining as a personal "investment account" so if I mine 1k in a year it's more than enough for me as it will enable me to upgrade my hardware without touching my main bank accounts


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Managed to set up XMR last night and left it running for the first time woohoo!
> Doing 200 ish H/S on 4 threads in a VM while the CPU never goes over 50% Usage so I can game or do my medium load works without stopping it and/or affecting its performance.
> 
> Next....GPU, lets see how ETH is going to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I do mining as a personal "investment account" so if I mine 1k in a year it's more than enough for me as it will enable me to upgrade my hardware without touching my main bank accounts


With 200h/s, i doubt yo will do 1k in a year


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> With 200h/s, i doubt yo will do 1k in a year


Quote:


> Doing 200 ish H/S on 4 threads
> Next....GPU, lets see how ETH is going to do


Combined, I am confident in breaking 1k / year ....but only time can tell. Prices might go up or down...


----------



## becks

Em I doing something wrong with XMR or this is the way it's supposed to work...left it running at 200ish H/S almost 24h and my balance is still 0.000000000000.....
Using Monero GUI 0.10.3.1 - beta2...


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Em I doing something wrong with XMR or this is the way it's supposed to work...left it running at 200ish H/S almost 24h and my balance is still 0.000000000000.....
> Using Monero GUI 0.10.3.1 - beta2...


You sure you changed the wallet address in the miner?

Also, the pool needs to find a block, for your balance to get updated.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You sure you changed the wallet address in the miner?
> 
> Also, the pool needs to find a block, for your balance to get updated.


I'm sure everything that has to do with the wallet and whatnot is done automatically by the GUI when you lunch it...


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> wow.....
> 
> so after a month, Kraken has finally granted my account tier 2, aka wire transfer enabled.
> 
> And now you tell me only wire transfers from SEPA countries are accepted??
> 
> seriously? NOW you tell me?


Kraken is Crap.. I use coinbase. I got tired of waiting for their slow asses.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Kraken is Crap.. I use coinbase. I got tired of waiting for their slow asses.


Most unfortunate. I went from tier 0 to tier 3 in a week.

They seem pretty reasonable aside from being slow for many users.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> I'm sure everything that has to do with the wallet and whatnot is done automatically by the GUI when you lunch it...


.... there is a difference between miner and wallet.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> .... there is a difference between miner and wallet.


Just checked..and the GUI is supposed to do that all on its own...I have to do it manually only if I use the CMD line....but not sure, tough on checking here..


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Most unfortunate. I went from tier 0 to tier 3 in a week.
> 
> They seem pretty reasonable aside from being slow for many users.


their server is also molasses, from login to actually getting into my account takes almost 60 seconds.. Coinbase and poloniex and bitfinex take less than 5. I wouldn't be trading or doing any exchanges on a server that has that much latency... it makes me nervous when dealing with money, especially the volumes Im about to be dealing in.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Kraken is Crap.. I use coinbase. I got tired of waiting for their slow asses.


coinbase doesn't support where I'm at

and IIRC bitfinex has stopped wire transfers in and out "until further notice". I already registered there...........for nothing, pretty much.

The ONLY way to get my fresh money in, I've found, is to suck it up the bullcrap rates listed by the sellers on localbitcoin, transfer BTC purchased there (expensively) into kraken and exchange into whatever currency I need.

Kraken, if they allow fiat deposit from foreign banks on higher tiers, seems to be my only "direct" way in so far

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Most unfortunate. *I went from tier 0 to tier 3 in a week.*
> 
> They seem pretty reasonable aside from being slow for many users.


Did that happen very recently? Or just a long time ago.

Anyway I will be contacting their support tonight and ask if tier 3 will accept deposit and withdrawal from countries outside of SEPA. If it does, I will be applying to tier 3 asap.

If not, it will just be a waste of time to stay with the platform period.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Took a week to get to tier 3 for me from initial sign up. This was a month ago.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Took a week to get to tier 3 for me from initial sign up. This was a month ago.


I sure hope they had that kind of efficiency when dealing with my account.

I signed up before ETH hit 200 going up. Got my tier 2 last week. Went past the entire peak pretty much.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Took a week to get to tier 3 for me from initial sign up. This was a month ago.


Same. Tier one took a couple of days, tier two came right after and tier three took a couple more days,


----------



## caenlen

I am interested to see what happens August 1st, if Bitcoin gets the 80% it needs... if it doesn't I expect it will crash hard and fast. Already seen a couple minor hiccups this week with all currencies.

Thoughts? New to the game, so curious about what you long timers think on the situation, I almost bought Ethereum the other day when it hit $150... but I just felt it was too risky still... now its back up... sigh lol


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am interested to see what happens August 1st, if Bitcoin gets the 80% it needs... if it doesn't I expect it will crash hard and fast. Already seen a couple minor hiccups this week with all currencies.
> 
> Thoughts? New to the game, so curious about what you long timers think on the situation, I almost bought Ethereum the other day when it hit $150... but I just felt it was too risky still... now its back up... sigh lol


If the issues causing the August 1st update are addressed by it then transaction speed should increase growth will continue. Ethereum already went through this and it still has huge market cap. Well, ETH classic not so much but ETH is doing just fine. Maybe not $400 per token but $225 isn't shabby either.


----------



## Hueristic

https://coin.dance/blocks


----------



## caenlen

wait so the 80% segwit was hit???? this means prices going to soar... omg... i should have bought... ; ;


----------



## caenlen

can someone please confirm segwit 80% was hit? i dont know how to read that chart he linked.... im seriously tempted to buy 1 coin, all i can afford but yea...


----------



## caenlen

so close to clicking buy i dont know what to do... i cant decide... wasnt it last year 98% of all bitcoin transactions were in China? something about that seems fishy to me... i dont know what to make of it... GAH GAH GAH GAH other people are saying 500k within 3 years per coin, john mcafee just said it and he has predicted a lot of stuff... tick tock tick tock ::bangs head on desk:: i dont know what to do


----------



## HarrisLam

bro I think you need to lower the dosage.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> https://coin.dance/blocks


Thank you for posting that.


----------



## caenlen

; ;

I should have bought, I knew it... price is skyrocketing... why didn't anyone confirm for me... I was so close to buying last night... gg life.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ; ;
> 
> I should have bought, I knew it... price is skyrocketing... why didn't anyone confirm for me... I was so close to buying last night... gg life.


Buy more headphones! J/K, ETH is lagging behind a bit. Would expect to see it go up a bit. You can buy ten ETH tokens, more actually for the same price as one BTC. $2,736 and climbing.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Buy more headphones! J/K, ETH is lagging behind a bit. Would expect to see it go up a bit. You can buy ten ETH tokens, more actually for the same price as one BTC. $2,736 and climbing.


I'm still worried Bitcoin has a chance for utter crash and demise, there is something about that news article last year that rubs me the wrong way, the one that said 98% of all Bitcoin transactions happened in China.

Something about it just doesn't sit right with me, but I can't put a finger on why.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm still worried Bitcoin has a chance for utter crash and demise, there is something about that news article last year that rubs me the wrong way, the one that said 98% of all Bitcoin transactions happened in China.
> 
> Something about it just doesn't sit right with me, but I can't put a finger on why.


it seems like some of the really big players are controlling the market and making bank off the small fries..

kind of sad in a way, guess just got the catch the wave at the right time next


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> it seems like some of the really big players are controlling the market and making bank off the small fries..
> 
> kind of sad in a way, guess just got the catch the wave at the right time next


Indeed. I am washing my hands clean of all this stuff, tired of greed ruling my heart.


----------



## Aganor

But is that News report trustworthy? Did anyone confirm its veracity?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> it seems like some of the really big players are controlling the market and making bank off the small fries..
> 
> kind of sad in a way, guess just got the catch the wave at the right time next


Thats what happens in stock markets.


----------



## Kalistoval

Kinda kicking my self for just starting to get into mining I had 2 Xeon E5 2698 v4's sold those and had 3 980ti's sold 2 of those and just kept 1 cpu and gpu lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I was doing it wrong lol I think.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## caenlen

I would say the majority of Americans live paycheck to paycheck, and it will stay that way as it is just their culture. That combined with most currency trading in China for cryptocurrencies 90+% of all Bitcoin transactions occur in China, combined with ransomware attacks on a regular basis and bitcoin only way to defend yourself by paying with it... combined with... limited markets...

Really all cryptocurrency is a pyramid scheme in a way now, with the power players controling the markets. At the first sign of (world governments banning bitcoin usage as a payment method for paying for legal goods or services... such as Italy allowing you to pay for tuition at University in Bitcoin, or a hotel in California with Bitcoin), Governments of the world will eventually feel threatened enough that will do a blanket ban on all legit companies allowing cryptocurrency.

So my theory is that Bitcoin will continue to grow, maybe even into 10k+ per coin, but it is eventually going to go head to head with governments and the big shakers will know first (I assure you people like Goldman Sachs, etc already have their foot in Bitcoin) through government lobbying, and it will crash hard and fast, overnight. Maybe in 3 years, maybe in 5 years, maybe in 20. It will happen though, governments refuse to let people get away not paying their taxes, etc. (which is happening a lot right now, IRS is already eyeing policy changes).

Government does move slow though, so the game is now, how long do we ride it before we sell in time.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I would say the majority of Americans live paycheck to paycheck, and it will stay that way as it is just their culture. That combined with most currency trading in China for cryptocurrencies 90+% of all Bitcoin transactions occur in China, combined with ransomware attacks on a regular basis and bitcoin only way to defend yourself by paying with it... combined with... limited markets...
> 
> Really all cryptocurrency is a pyramid scheme in a way now, with the power players controling the markets. At the first sign of (world governments banning bitcoin usage as a payment method for paying for legal goods or services... such as Italy allowing you to pay for tuition at University in Bitcoin, or a hotel in California with Bitcoin), Governments of the world will eventually feel threatened enough that will do a blanket ban on all legit companies allowing cryptocurrency.
> 
> So my theory is that Bitcoin will continue to grow, maybe even into 10k+ per coin, but it is eventually going to go head to head with governments and the big shakers will know first (I assure you people like Goldman Sachs, etc already have their foot in Bitcoin) through government lobbying, and it will crash hard and fast, overnight. Maybe in 3 years, maybe in 5 years, maybe in 20. It will happen though, governments refuse to let people get away not paying their taxes, etc. (which is happening a lot right now, IRS is already eyeing policy changes).
> 
> Government does move slow though, so the game is now, how long do we ride it before we sell in time.


If Cryptos crash this is the most likely scenario.. except one thing.. If any banking institution lets you cash out for fiat then they won't die.. I do imagine the govts will not allow decentralized currency to be the main currency because you can't use it to control monetary policy via central banks (actually a good and necessary thing.) I do think they are around to stay though.


----------



## Ceadderman

I will pay with bit currency for computer gear and sell builds for profit. Seems to be the best way to avoid being ripped off as far as I can see. Thankfully NE, Amazon and Performance all accept bit currency as payment.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> If Cryptos crash this is the most likely scenario.. except one thing.. If any banking institution lets you cash out for fiat then they won't die.. I do imagine the govts will not allow decentralized currency to be the main currency because you can't use it to control monetary policy via central banks (actually a good and necessary thing.) I do think they are around to stay though.


It will not replace fiat. It is just like gold but able to be traded instantly. People were transacting gold in a similar manner prior to bitcoin and still are. You hear every fox news talking head selling it on commercials. Not the kind you can keep in your safe at home but rather something they hold for you so that you can trade it at your convenience. I wonder how many times each ounce in holding at these places has been sold. That is a scam for the people. BTC is not a scam, some cryptos may well be and anybody that tells you to buy in early to the next bitcoin is probably going to lose your money for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I would say the majority of Americans live paycheck to paycheck, and it will stay that way as it is just their culture. That combined with most currency trading in China for cryptocurrencies 90+% of all Bitcoin transactions occur in China, combined with ransomware attacks on a regular basis and bitcoin only way to defend yourself by paying with it... combined with... limited markets...
> 
> Really all cryptocurrency is a pyramid scheme in a way now, with the power players controling the markets. At the first sign of (world governments banning bitcoin usage as a payment method for paying for legal goods or services... such as Italy allowing you to pay for tuition at University in Bitcoin, or a hotel in California with Bitcoin), Governments of the world will eventually feel threatened enough that will do a blanket ban on all legit companies allowing cryptocurrency.
> 
> So my theory is that Bitcoin will continue to grow, maybe even into 10k+ per coin, but it is eventually going to go head to head with governments and the big shakers will know first (I assure you people like Goldman Sachs, etc already have their foot in Bitcoin) through government lobbying, and it will crash hard and fast, overnight. Maybe in 3 years, maybe in 5 years, maybe in 20. It will happen though, governments refuse to let people get away not paying their taxes, etc. (which is happening a lot right now, IRS is already eyeing policy changes).
> 
> Government does move slow though, so the game is now, how long do we ride it before we sell in time.


In what way do you see crypto as a pyramid scam?

The IRS is looking at BTC and has already stated how it is to be taxed. As a commodity upon mining with market rates at the time of award to your wallet and then it is subject to capital gains/losses upon selling it. Same way that mining and selling gold would be taxed.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The IRS is looking at BTC and has already stated how it is to be taxed. As a commodity upon mining with market rates at the time of award to your wallet and then it is subject to capital gains/losses upon selling it. Same way that mining and selling gold would be taxed.


Policies change and get updated. I just am saying it is only a matter of time before tax evasion, ransomware, etc starting happening at "higher income" levels than the IRS can keep up with, and the threat of exchanges not on USA soil under their jurisdiction, eventually tax evasion and increased ransomware attacks will force the hands of all governments of the world to block legit companies from allowing Bitcoin to be used, since that is the only way governments can fight it. I think Bitcoin will do well for 5+ years, I just am saying I think the long term future is grim no matter what.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Policies change and get updated. I just am saying it is only a matter of time before tax evasion, ransomware, etc starting happening at "higher income" levels than the IRS can keep up with, and the threat of exchanges not on USA soil under their jurisdiction, eventually tax evasion and increased ransomware attacks will force the hands of all governments of the world to block legit companies from allowing Bitcoin to be used, since that is the only way governments can fight it. I think Bitcoin will do well for 5+ years, I just am saying I think the long term future is grim no matter what.


Maybe. I will keep some money in BTC just to see where it goes. 50% of what I make goes to overhead and investment into future mining equipment. 25% will go into gold, silver, stocks or other investments, and 25% will stay in BTC.

Being that AMD gpus are non-existent at MSRP, I think I might start the process of acquiring 1070 cards with EK blocks on them. Should keep decent resale value and consume less power than others. My Titan X Pascals are great at mining but only when idle from doing actual work. For a dedicated mining rig the 1070 seems like a decent card that will be useful at mining even after Ethereum becomes useless for GPUs.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Maybe. I will keep some money in BTC just to see where it goes. 50% of what I make goes to overhead and investment into future mining equipment. 25% will go into gold, silver, stocks or other investments, and 25% will stay in BTC.
> 
> Being that AMD gpus are non-existent at MSRP, I think I might start the process of acquiring 1070 cards with EK blocks on them. Should keep decent resale value and consume less power than others. My Titan X Pascals are great at mining but only when idle from doing actual work. For a dedicated mining rig the 1070 seems like a decent card that will be useful at mining even after Ethereum becomes useless for GPUs.


Aye, I could be wrong, no denying that. I plan to buy one Bitcoin and one Ethereum coin next year, can't afford anything at the moment. Not buying more than that though. Just in-case it does take off to 500k per coin like 30 years from now, I will have it waiting for me. lol

I would like to mine Ethereum with my 1070, but every time I try to set it up I get frustrated and give up on it. I suck at command prompts and such.


----------



## Ceadderman

BTC and Krypto currencies like any investment, are not taxable until you cash them in. At least so far as I am aware of in the States. Maybe elsewhere but not in the States, thankfully.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Aye, I could be wrong, no denying that. I plan to buy one Bitcoin and one Ethereum coin next year, can't afford anything at the moment. Not buying more than that though. Just in-case it does take off to 500k per coin like 30 years from now, I will have it waiting for me. lol
> 
> I would like to mine Ethereum with my 1070, but every time I try to set it up I get frustrated and give up on it. I suck at command prompts and such.


Try nicehash. Get a feel for it and then decide if you want to mine a specific coin and do that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> BTC and Krypto currencies like any investment, are not taxable until you cash them in. At least so far as I am aware of in the States. Maybe elsewhere but not in the States, thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


If you are buying coins then yes. If you are mining them then the way the IRS sees it is that their value is market value at the time mined. From there sales of coin see gains or losses from the amount mined. It is almost impossible to tie any sale specifically to any amount mined though.

The most practical thing will be to count sales by the wire transfers into my account from Kraken, then deduct fees from my wallet and kraken as well as electricity, internet, and hardware costs. I expect to about break even at the end.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Try nicehash. Get a feel for it and then decide if you want to mine a specific coin and do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are buying coins then yes. If you are mining them then the way the IRS sees it is that their value is market value at the time mined. From there sales of coin see gains or losses from the amount mined. It is almost impossible to tie any sale specifically to any amount mined though.
> 
> The most practical thing will be to count sales by the wire transfers into my account from Kraken, then deduct fees from my wallet and kraken as well as electricity, internet, and hardware costs. I expect to about break even at the end.


This is my point though, eventually there will be "offshore" Bitcoin exchanges and banks for the wealthy, no need for your money to ever hit a USA bank account even if you live in USA, because you are just paying with Bitpay in the future anyway... when THIS day comes (swiping purchases with a Bitpay card at your local Walmart, etc)... that is when government is going to sort... well get mad.









I never said Bitcoin was going to fail right away. I said in 5-20 years, eventually it will, it is inevitable in my eyes, because its so easy to dodge taxes with its anon features. When the IRS realizes that, hmm no one is putting in cash in a bank account anymore, they just are using these Bitpay cards now... sure you are paying sales tax still... but nothing is tracable to a degree, especially if (in this vision its mass amount of people using Bitpay in physical person everyday)...

See where I am going with this? One day, not anytime soon, but one day Bitcoin is going to threaten government monetary policies, and when that day comes, all legit companies that allow (Bitpay, or like overstock.com bitcoin purchases) are going to be given a cease and desist notice to stop allowing the currency or face closure, penalties, etc. Government works slow, and Bitcoin needs much more momentum to be a true threat... so I give it about 10 years. Until then, buy and mine away, everything has a bubble though. Humans are annoying creatures like that.


----------



## santerino

Well,what we have here,guys?

THESSALONIKI, Greece (AP) - Greek authorities say they have arrested a Russian man wanted in the United States on suspicion of masterminding a money laundering operation involving at least $4 billion through bitcoin transactions.
And while BTC-E is "down", some $169M bitcoin fortune is on it's laundering way via hundreds of wallets.

http://www.waow.com/story/35972848/russian-wanted-in-us-caught-in-greece-for-money-laundering

Rumored founder of btc-e Alexey Demidov (link: https://btceclaims.github.io) works at SC RPA RusBITech, Russian Ministry of Defense contractor


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889961577398628353


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santerino*
> 
> Well,what we have here,guys?
> 
> THESSALONIKI, Greece (AP) - Greek authorities say they have arrested a Russian man wanted in the United States on suspicion of masterminding a money laundering operation involving at least $4 billion through bitcoin transactions.
> And while BTC-E is "down", some $169M bitcoin fortune is on it's laundering way via hundreds of wallets.
> 
> http://www.waow.com/story/35972848/russian-wanted-in-us-caught-in-greece-for-money-laundering
> 
> Rumored founder of btc-e Alexey Demidov (link: https://btceclaims.github.io) works at SC RPA RusBITech, Russian Ministry of Defense contractor
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889961577398628353


Well.... they can't prove anything


----------



## legoman786

Logged into my Coinbase account after 3 years to find some BTC (a fraction of a BTC) just chilling.









Then, promptly moved it off of Coinbase, due to them not supporting UAHF/UASF.

Speaking of, what's it all about (in ELI5 please)?


----------



## Hueristic

https://coin.dance/blocks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Logged into my Coinbase account after 3 years to find some BTC (a fraction of a BTC) just chilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, promptly moved it off of Coinbase, due to them not supporting UAHF/UASF.
> 
> Speaking of, what's it all about (in ELI5 please)?


It's all over that is why price recovered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santerino*
> 
> Well,what we have here,guys?
> 
> THESSALONIKI, Greece (AP) - Greek authorities say they have arrested a Russian man wanted in the United States on suspicion of masterminding a money laundering operation involving at least $4 billion through bitcoin transactions.
> And while BTC-E is "down", some $169M bitcoin fortune is on it's laundering way via hundreds of wallets.
> 
> http://www.waow.com/story/35972848/russian-wanted-in-us-caught-in-greece-for-money-laundering
> 
> Rumored founder of btc-e Alexey Demidov (link: https://btceclaims.github.io) works at SC RPA RusBITech, Russian Ministry of Defense contractor
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889961577398628353%5B%2FURL
> http://fortune.com/2017/07/26/bitcoin-cryptocurrency-hedge-fund-sequoia-andreessen-horowitz-metastable/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, MetaStable owns about a dozen different cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin (which one of the fund's co-founders, Lucas Ryan, originally received for free in 2011), Ethereum, and Monero (of which the fund holds nearly 1%, or about *$6 million worth*, of all outstanding coins), according to a pitch deck seen by Fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting more and more adopters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND another win for Monero!
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6ohait/alphabay_investigation_clearly_shows_which/%5B/URL
> 
> BTW anyone interested in FF league join up.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1971415.0
Click to expand...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> BTC and Krypto currencies like any investment, are not taxable until you cash them in. At least so far as I am aware of in the States. Maybe elsewhere but not in the States, thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> https://coin.dance/blocks
> It's all over that is why price recovered.
> 
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/07/26/bitcoin-cryptocurrency-hedge-fund-sequoia-andreessen-horowitz-metastable/
> We are getting more and more adopters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND another win for Monero!
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6ohait/alphabay_investigation_clearly_shows_which/%5B/URL
> 
> BTW anyone interested in FF league join up.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1971415.0


I am mining Monero through nicehash. I am contemplating doing up a dedicated Monero setup and hanging on to some just for the sake of investment. Seems to be performing pretty well even if mining is more or less break even with power consumption.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I am mining Monero through nicehash. I am contemplating doing up a dedicated Monero setup and hanging on to some just for the sake of investment. Seems to be performing pretty well even if mining is more or less break even with power consumption.


Yes, Hold XMR if you can it is going to really break out again. All the stars are aligning right now. Remember that mining Monero is not very profitable because there are so many bots mining it. One of the uglier xmr aspects but it's better than those bots ddosing. it's kind of funny that criminals are supporting a coin that will free the masses from the bankers yoke and turning a profit doing it. Lol I love that.


----------



## caenlen

It seems governments are working faster than I expected.







Hmm, yeah, it is only a matter of time, I still give it 5-10 years, but eventually cryptocurrency will be black market only, government regulation is eventually going to ban it as a legit currency to be allowed by overstock.com, amazon, etc.

https://www.coindesk.com/washingtons-new-cryptocurrency-exchange-rules-now-effect/
Quote:


> The bill's passage wasn't without controversy, however. Cryptocurrency exchanges Poloniex and Bitfinex declared that they would would stop serving customers there (Washington State), citing the new regulations.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It seems governments are working faster than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah, it is only a matter of time, I still give it 5-10 years, but eventually cryptocurrency will be black market only, government regulation is eventually going to ban it as a legit currency to be allowed by overstock.com, amazon, etc.
> 
> https://www.coindesk.com/washingtons-new-cryptocurrency-exchange-rules-now-effect/


The US is not the world, Japan has recognized CC as currency. That is one reason BTC shot up so fast.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> The US is not the world, Japan has recognized CC as currency. That is one reason BTC shot up so fast.


The US still has the worlds top GDP of what next 10 countries combined? If BTC loses access to that market it will never skyrocket in price to 500k per coin like John MCfee said it would.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The US still has the worlds top GDP of what *next 10 countries* combined? If BTC loses access to that market it will never skyrocket in price to 500k per coin like John MCfee said it would.


ten?

did you really think it's possible to be TEN?

Gotta get your head out of there, brah.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ten?
> 
> did you really think it's possible to be TEN?
> 
> Gotta get your head out of there, brah.


Actually, provided that you don't count China or Japan (who usually have about 80% of US GDP combined), and as long as you count all EU members separately... he's not as far off as you'd want to believe.

Not saying it's not a ridiculous statement considering those caveats required to make it true - especially since China alone is likely to eclipse the US GDP on it's own within a decade or so.

World GDP Figures


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Actually, provided that you don't count China or Japan (who usually have about 80% of US GDP combined), and as long as you count all EU members separately... he's not as far off as you'd want to believe.
> 
> Not saying it's not a ridiculous statement considering those caveats required to make it true - especially since China alone is likely to eclipse the US GDP on it's own within a decade or so.
> 
> World GDP Figures


Thats not a very good way of saving it (i know you are not trying to save it, im just saying)

Nobody directly skips number 2~5 and say oh look, the number 1 is actually so much better than......erm number 6 and below! Just....nobody does that.

You can only scroll from top to bottom and really, when you reach 4th place you are already done with the statement. And like you said China is catching up fast, 2 years down the road and you can probably beat US with just CN and JP. That was a totally ignorant statement to make.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Oh I agree completely... probably better (and makes a good point for capitalism) to simply say "The US GDP is larger than either China's or the _entire EU_"... still says plenty as far as size is concerned.

However, the point would be entirely irrelevant regardless... considering that if BTC were entirely limited to China alone... it would be fairly reasonable to postulate an eventual value at least 10 times BTC's current value. After all, trying to come up with some sort of equivalency between currency and GDP is a fools errand in the first place.

There is no way a crypto currency (or any other currency for that matter) will ever reach anything close to the GDP of a world economic power - but it doesn't have to. If it only replaces a majority of the wire transfers occurring each year we're talking about somewhere close to $350B (so $14K per BTC or so).

Here's some fun numbers to play with that are far more relevant to BTC: Pew Remittance Flows 2015

Regardless, even if the US GDP *were* equal to the next 10 or next 1000 for that matter - the amount of actual US dollars at any one time is something like $1.3T - which is why GDP vs. currency is a stupid determination. If BTC were to even replace all USD in circulation you'd only have a ~$45K BTC value.

However, if cryptos replace a majority of wire transfers _and_ credit card transactions... we could easily see a $50K BTC price (though I think $500K is delusional in any context). I certainly don't believe that will ever happen but it's _numerically possible_ at the least.

The market cap estimates for BTC are way off anyways because there are at least 1 million BTC that are lost forever (more if you figure Nakamoto's aren't ever going to hit the market). So really the current market cap is probably less than ~$35B. Regardless, if it even gets to $15K... I'll just cash out and retire and it will be someone else's concern.









On another topic... I was hoping the Bitcoin Cash fork was going to drain much more value out of the alts as people try to pad their BTC wallets to get more and I was planning on scooping up some cheap alts to replace what I've liquidated during the bubble... seems like they're more durable than I expected (especailly ETH, XMR, and DASH). Oh well.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Nevermind you redeemed yourself in a secondary post.


----------



## caenlen

So Ethereum seems to be crashing slowly, and Bitcoin has not really budged any... hmm, not sure what to make of this. I'm still tempted to mine Monero, but even Monero's encryption is already outdated, I think Japan announced they are working on a crytpocurrency with quantum encryption... THAT is going to be the currency of the future... all of these others are just experiments maybe... hmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ten?
> 
> did you really think it's possible to be TEN?
> 
> Gotta get your head out of there, brah.


His link is outdated, we are close to 20 trillion GDP now, and China has a lot of obstacles incoming that will slow them down quite harshly.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So Ethereum seems to be crashing slowly, and Bitcoin has not really budged any... hmm, not sure what to make of this. I'm still tempted to mine Monero, but even Monero's encryption is already outdated, I think Japan announced they are working on a crytpocurrency with quantum encryption... THAT is going to be the currency of the future... all of these others are just experiments maybe... hmm
> His link is outdated, we are close to 20 trillion GDP now, and China has a lot of obstacles incoming that will slow them down quite harshly.


Bitcoin has gone up from 2550 yesterday to over 2800 today.. People are buying and hoping the split profits them.. All other coins have stagnated since last week.. When there was a drop in all coins so that people could get fiat and buy BTC...

As for the GDP.. US GDP last year (2016) was 18.6 Trillion nominal dollars... WE're not even close to 20 trillion with a 1.6% growth rate... China's GDP last year was 11.2 trillion dollars (nominal) with a 6.7% growth rate.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> As for the GDP.. US GDP last year (2016) was 18.6 Trillion nominal dollars... WE're not even close to 20 trillion with a 1.6% growth rate... China's GDP last year was 11.2 trillion dollars (nominal) with a 6.7% growth rate.


You sure about that? 

Stock markets surged 19% since Trump won, albeit, it will only benefit the rich, still...


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You sure about that?
> 
> Stock markets surged 19% since Trump won, albeit, it will only benefit the rich, still...


According to all reliable sources (the world bank, the federal reserve, the congressional budget office, and the bureau of economic analysis) It was 18.46 trillion in 2016. I'll take their word over debtclock.org

https://www.bea.gov/iTable/iTable.cfm?reqid=70&step=10&isuri=1&7003=200&7035=-1&7004=sic&7005=1&7006=xx&7036=-1&7001=1200&7002=1&7090=70&7007=-1&7093=levels#reqid=70&step=10&isuri=1&7003=200&7004=naics&7035=-1&7005=1&7006=xx&7001=1200&7036=-1&7002=1&7090=70&7007=-1&7093=levels


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh I agree completely... probably better (and makes a good point for capitalism) to simply say "The US GDP is larger than either China's or the _entire EU_"... still says plenty as far as size is concerned.
> 
> However, the point would be entirely irrelevant regardless... considering that if BTC were entirely limited to China alone... it would be fairly reasonable to postulate an eventual value at least 10 times BTC's current value. After all, trying to come up with some sort of equivalency between currency and GDP is a fools errand in the first place.


I agree.

That said, since you brought up China and BTC, I would also like to say that the ruling party of Mainland China has been pretty impressive in protecting its leadership by controlling the society. While this sounds pretty bad in the human rights perspective, a side bonus is that the government also acts to protect the integrity of the society, which includes the economy (not sure if this makes sense or not lol English not my first language)

And since a majority of the BTC transaction comes from China, if the government senses a risk in its economy and BTC is the source, you can bet they will force new rules onto cryptocurrency to further control the scene.

IIRC a rule (not sure if it's a law, yet) just got passed down from Chinese Gov that all the local Chinese exchange platforms will need their users to register their real full names in all the cryptocurrency transactions. Saw it in the news 1-2 weeks ago. More rules will be coming if the crypto scene is getting more and more ridiculous.


----------



## Aulasky

How is ETH so calm atm? What's everyone's thoughts on the hard fork? 13 mins to go!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> That said, since you brought up China and BTC, I would also like to say that the ruling party of Mainland China has been pretty impressive in protecting its leadership by controlling the society. While this sounds pretty bad in the human rights perspective, a side bonus is that the government also acts to protect the integrity of the society, which includes the economy (not sure if this makes sense or not lol English not my first language)
> 
> And since a majority of the BTC transaction comes from China, if the government senses a risk in its economy and BTC is the source, you can bet they will force new rules onto cryptocurrency to further control the scene.
> 
> IIRC a rule (not sure if it's a law, yet) just got passed down from Chinese Gov that all the local Chinese exchange platforms will need their users to register their real full names in all the cryptocurrency transactions. Saw it in the news 1-2 weeks ago. More rules will be coming if the crypto scene is getting more and more ridiculous.


Your English is just fine.









I agree that the control of the central government in China is a pretty significant variable in the future of cryptos. However, the one thing that I definitely appreciate about them over the US (in some ways at least) - is that they are predictable to a fault. If it adds to China's wealth - whether that is to the state or to individuals - they're basically for it. Obviously, if something _detracts_ from the state but adds to the citizens... that's gonna get struck down fast.

However, they've been very supportive of their burgeoning middle class as the obvious path to becoming more resistant to world markets while continuing their growth. I think as long as they continue to see way more money coming into China (regardless of form) than they see leaving it - they aren't going to take significant action against it.

I think the initial 'twitch responses' from many of the countries where cryptos saw early adoption were due to fear that people were just using it to move all of their money out of the country, or to avoid taxation. Now that those worries are a little less significant - the governments and bankers are starting to look at it with less skepticism and hatred.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aulasky*
> 
> How is ETH so calm atm? What's everyone's thoughts on the hard fork? 13 mins to go!


It was quiet as it wasn't trading in high volumes. It sure has gone up since the fork. So have ZEC and Monero. Not surprising BCH is up more than 100% since it started trading. I didn't have much BTC in when it forked, about 0.5BTC. But that is 0.5BCH and just watching it climb.

More and more people buying in so the market will grow. Cool.

Edit: BCH is now at 150% probably hit 200% by the end of the day. China will be weighing in shortly.

Edit 2: 24 hours after the fork and BCH is up 320% to $900. Holy cow. BTC is holding steady. SegWit will activate soon.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, we'll see if it was right or stupid... but I decided to exchange 30% of my BCC to BTC... sold at .48 BTC each... just seemed too high to my way of thinking with seriously untested waters as far as use cases. Sure it's backed by big names and big dreams... but at the end of the day it is just another alt-coin and there has to be the same amount of vendors willing to accept it for there to be that kind of value.

Now if there are big problems with BTC when SegWit activates... I'll be wishing I'd have gone the other direction.


----------



## ku4eto

I made 100%+ profit on BCH just today. Had i bought yesterday, it would have been 300%.

Anyway, my overall start point was 1800E. Lost ~800E, today i entered BCH with Euro @ Kraken with 1000E total. Now its 2040E, without counting estimated more profits due to now holding coins with probably 200E more profit.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I sold off even more... and glad I did. What concerns me most isn't the long term prospects (which should be pretty good over all I think), but rather the effects of speculation and confusion. Although many people moved assets to exchanges supporting both chains, the amount off-exchange in private wallets is significant... and if as much of a division exists with those holders as does with the miners (i.e. not very many BCC 'evangelists' in comparison to BTC) many of those holders may decide to dump everything for 'whatever it's worth' at any time.

I don't know if that will play out, but I could see the rates on BCC fluctuating massively for several months at least. If so, those playing the swings correctly stand to make a huge profit... on the backs of those who played things wrong. So seems like it's another shell game with money for the most part. However, at the present I'm quite happy with my dump... in fact I've even got a couple buys to put me back where I started if the exchange rate drops well below .2BTC... so then it's like a bunch of BTC just magically appeared in my portfolio.

I'd be much happier about that if I didn't know that it meant a similar amount just disappeared from other peoples net worth.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, we'll see if it was right or stupid... but I decided to exchange 30% of my BCC to BTC... sold at .48 BTC each... just seemed too high to my way of thinking with seriously untested waters as far as use cases. Sure it's backed by big names and big dreams... but at the end of the day it is just another alt-coin and there has to be the same amount of vendors willing to accept it for there to be that kind of value.
> 
> Now if there are big problems with BTC when SegWit activates... I'll be wishing I'd have gone the other direction.


wait, was it ever 0.48 BTC to BCC?

From kraken it seems the highest BCC (they call it BCH) has been was 8xx, let's round up and say 1000 USD

But BTC ain't ever been $2000 these few days? Even if you meant 0.38, that's still a bit too much.....


----------



## becks

Interesting if you read trough the lines...

Quote:


> Many people assume Bitcoin is anonymous: the online equivalent of cash. However, every transaction is completely visible to anyone who cares to look.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> wait, was it ever 0.48 BTC to BCC?
> 
> From kraken it seems the highest BCC (they call it BCH) has been was 8xx, let's round up and say 1000 USD
> 
> But BTC ain't ever been $2000 these few days? Even if you meant 0.38, that's still a bit too much.....




Yep it was... and it dropped off right afterward not to return so far... however, I bought back 10 BCC at .20 a few hours later... I have some buys in for .16, .12, and .10 but those haven't hit yet. I didn't have a ton of BCC on the exchange (most is in wallets I've yet to transfer to anything) but at least it was good for a few 'free' BTC.







I wish I'd have sold everything at the peak - I so rarely am actually on and have the guts to trade during such massive volatility... but it makes up for some of my worst moves like ditching XVG at 5 sats right before it shot up to well over 100.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Interesting if you read trough the lines...


I used to be amused at people that believed it was Anon but now I just facepalm. I had a heated argument with a guy at a poker table over the fact I finally told him that I would not visit him in jail.









Bitcoin is nothing more than a open ledger that is tied to account numbers. Those number can be linked to individuals in many ways. IT WAS NEVER DESIGNED TO BE ANON!!!

People cannot get that through their thick skulls.

Cryptonote is the only protocol that is close to Anon, and that term is called Fungability.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I used to be amused at people that believed it was Anon but now I just facepalm. I had a heated argument with a guy at a poker table over the fact I finally told him that I would not visit him in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is nothing more than a open ledger that is tied to account numbers. Those number can be linked to individuals in many ways. IT WAS NEVER DESIGNED TO BE ANON!!!
> 
> People cannot get that through their thick skulls.
> 
> Cryptonote is the only protocol that is close to Anon, and that term is called Fungability.


It's still confusing to me that people think anything that is trying to become a reasonable means of exchange of funds/value could achieve that while providing true anonymity. Imagine how that would work in a commerce setting...

"I just paid you for your car... why didn't you give me the keys and title?"

"I didn't see you pay me for anything... what the hell are you talking about?"

"I'm calling the cops!"

"I already did that. I told them there was a crazy guy trying to steal my car and screaming about how he'd paid me. Since I have proof the car is mine and you have none that you paid me... I guess we're done here."


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It's still confusing to me that people think anything that is trying to become a reasonable means of exchange of funds/value could achieve that while providing true anonymity. Imagine how that would work in a commerce setting...
> 
> "I just paid you for your car... why didn't you give me the keys and title?"
> 
> "I didn't see you pay me for anything... what the hell are you talking about?"
> 
> "I'm calling the cops!"
> 
> "I already did that. I told them there was a crazy guy trying to steal my car and screaming about how he'd paid me. Since I have proof the car is mine and you have none that you paid me... I guess we're done here."


HAHA right! And that is why Monero has a feature called a View key where you can prove any transaction you have made and also has a optional transaction field so someone knows where it came from.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It's still confusing to me that people think anything that is trying to become a reasonable means of exchange of funds/value could achieve that while providing true anonymity. Imagine how that would work in a commerce setting...
> 
> "I just paid you for your car... why didn't you give me the keys and title?"
> 
> "I didn't see you pay me for anything... what the hell are you talking about?"
> 
> "I'm calling the cops!"
> 
> "I already did that. I told them there was a crazy guy trying to steal my car and screaming about how he'd paid me. Since I have proof the car is mine and you have none that you paid me... I guess we're done here."


Should've put the car into escrow.


----------



## Hueristic

https://www.cyberscoop.com/wannacry-monero-bitcoin/


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> https://www.cyberscoop.com/wannacry-monero-bitcoin/


How much North Korean money is an XMR token worth?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> How much North Korean money is an XMR token worth?


1 North Korean Won equals 0.0011 US Dollars

1 Monero equals 43.53 US Dollars

So 1 XMR Equals 39572.72 North Korean Won.

Math is easy.









My guess is the NK Gov would rather own XMR than Won though.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> 1 North Korean Won equals 0.0011 US Dollars
> 
> 1 Monero equals 43.53 US Dollars
> 
> So 1 XMR Equals 39572.72 North Korean Won.
> 
> Math is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is the NK Gov would rather own XMR than Won though.


Miniaturizing nukes to put on ICBMs won't pay for itself.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Miniaturizing nukes to put on ICBMs won't pay for itself.


And you can't buy the parts in Won!









Hey you play F.F.?

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1971415.0


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> And you can't buy the parts in Won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you play F.F.?
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1971415.0


I saw that thread the other day. Unfortunately I do not have the time this year. Final semester of my Master's in Nuclear Engineering. Will be busy mapping patient doses. At Los Alamos National Labs right now taking a course in Monte Carlo N Particle transport code. Well, at the hotel but finish this class tomorrow. I imagine I will squeeze in some football watching time but not the amount that would be needed to manage activating/deactivating players in a manner that would be competitive.

Thank you though.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Should've put the car into escrow.


True, for something that size it would be reasonable... how about if we replace car with "GPU" with a value of only $600. That is actually where you usually start to see that type of fraud occur anyway.

If it's for something very small - i.e. food, a movie, etc. then very few will consider the fraud worthwhile. On something much larger the potential is well worth it, but the authorities are likely to care enough to get you in trouble unless the score is really massive or hard to quantify (junk derivatives, credit default swaps, _crypto coin IPOs_, etc...







). On the other hand, for transactions worth a few hundred to a couple thousand dollars, very few people consider it worth paying the fees and dealing with the hassles of 3rd parties, but (unfortunately) there are an inordinate number of people that think these amounts are totally worth risking their life/health/freedom to steal from someone.

Happens in drug deals all the time - at least that's what I've _heard_ - I've no idea about that myself, of course.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I saw that thread the other day. Unfortunately I do not have the time this year. Final semester of my Master's in Nuclear Engineering. Will be busy mapping patient doses. At Los Alamos National Labs right now taking a course in Monte Carlo N Particle transport code. Well, at the hotel but finish this class tomorrow. I imagine I will squeeze in some football watching time but not the amount that would be needed to manage activating/deactivating players in a manner that would be competitive.
> 
> Thank you though.


Sounds like a great path your on! If you change your mind then feel free to join up and if you don't have the time to properly play then that's even better!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Sounds like a great path your on! If you change your mind then feel free to join up and if you don't have the time to properly play then that's even better!


Thank you sir. I have been in school forever and it has always been my reason for not doing FF. I hear that it makes the experience more enjoyable as you have a vested interest in what happens in games I would otherwise not care about.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I used to be amused at people that believed it was Anon but now I just facepalm. I had a heated argument with a guy at a poker table over the fact I finally told him that I would not visit him in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is nothing more than a open ledger that is tied to account numbers. Those number can be linked to individuals in many ways. IT WAS NEVER DESIGNED TO BE ANON!!!
> 
> People cannot get that through their thick skulls.
> 
> Cryptonote is the only protocol that is close to Anon, and that term is called Fungability.


but it is anon









Just trade in your bitcoin for Monero, and wait a couple years, and then send your bitcoin back out to a new wallet after laying low for awhile... thats what WannaCry hacker just did.(use different exchanges, and transfer to different Monero wallets, dilute it, transfer to even more) basically it becomes anon yep, and then you throw back into a new bitcoin wallet from a new IP a new exchange. no one will ever know it was WannaCry ransomware 52 bitcoin, just will be some random guy with 20 bitcoins in 3 different wallets or so.

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/researchers-say-wannacry-operator-moved-bitcoins-to-untraceable-monero/?comments=1

its only a matter of time before governments change their mind on cryptocurrency and ban any legit company from allowing its use. will take a few more ransomware attacks like wannacry before it happens, but i do see it happening... governments will not be undermined.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> its only a matter of time before governments change their mind on cryptocurrency and ban any legit company from allowing its use. will take a few more ransomware attacks like wannacry before it happens, but i do see it happening... governments will not be undermined.


I'm not entirely convinced governments will ban something that could potentially be a huge source of tax revenue. Granted, they can make the tax code too difficult for the little guy to comply with but a National sales tax on purchases made with crypto could be done.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced governments will ban something that could potentially be a huge source of tax revenue. Granted, they can make the tax code too difficult for the little guy to comply with but a National sales tax on purchases made with crypto could be done.


yep, and after rising fees (as exhcnages continue to grow) bitcoin will be no different than regular cash, it either gets banned or it grows so big, its not worth the fees.

i expect my mastercard has cheaper fees than Bitcoin will have when bitcoin reaches max congestion.

and if you think bitcoin is a good alternative to the american dollar or euro, think again, because of those currencies crash and are near worthless it basically means the world has ended. so yeah w.e lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yep, and after rising fees (as exhcnages continue to grow) bitcoin will be no different than regular cash, it either gets banned or it grows so big, its not worth the fees.
> 
> i expect my mastercard has cheaper fees than Bitcoin will have when bitcoin reaches max congestion.
> 
> and if you think bitcoin is a good alternative to the american dollar or euro, think again, because of those currencies crash and are near worthless it basically means the world has ended. so yeah w.e lol


Well, if you think 'alternative' like keeping everything in cryptos... then yes. However, if you mean a hedge against massive loss of value then I strongly disagree. In that case BTC could easily become much like the Yen or commodities - in other words, a speculative safe haven during currency volatility due to economic or political issues. Like, oh I dunno, a war with NK?

Or say there was another large banking crisis... or the dollar is finally replaced by SDRs as the primary global reserve currency. The idea that debt-backed paper from a G-10 nation would completely fail is ridiculous... the idea that it could experience the kind of temporary volatility that makes it unfeasible for large international transactions or even as a shorter term store of wealth is not _nearly_ as ridiculous. IMO at least.


----------



## caenlen

https://www.coindesk.com/bitfinex-suspends-sale-select-ico-tokens-citing-sec-concerns/

all USA customers wanting to use exchange for bitcoin to be banned... lol wow... I had no idea my predictions would come so quickly







I am sure there are other exchanges, but once governments learn of the Monero anon swap to new bitcoin wallets... then yeah, tax evasion will be huge issue and governments will crack down hardcore.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i expect my mastercard has cheaper fees than Bitcoin will have when bitcoin reaches max congestion.


Bitcoin will likely never be significantly more congested than it is today. Now that the BCC fork has happened, both camps are free to do what's necessary to keep transaction fees and times under control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.coindesk.com/bitfinex-suspends-sale-select-ico-tokens-citing-sec-concerns/
> 
> all USA customers wanting to use exchange for bitcoin to be banned... lol wow... I had no idea my predictions would come so quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are other exchanges, but once governments learn of the Monero anon swap to new bitcoin wallets... then yeah, tax evasion will be huge issue and governments will crack down hardcore.


Did you even read your own article? Hell, did you even read the title of your own article?

Bitfinex isn't preventing US customers from doing anything related to BTC. BTC never had an ICO either. That mention about ICO tokens is a dead giveaway that they aren't talking about Bitcoin and even a cursory glance at the article will confirm this.

EOS and SAN are the tokens affected.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.coindesk.com/bitfinex-suspends-sale-select-ico-tokens-citing-sec-concerns/
> 
> all USA customers wanting to use exchange for bitcoin to be banned... lol wow... I had no idea my predictions would come so quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are other exchanges, but once governments learn of the Monero anon swap to new bitcoin wallets... then yeah, tax evasion will be huge issue and governments will crack down hardcore.


LOL. Don't be mad that you didn't buy BTC a couple of weeks back when it was $2,200. Just hit $3,700.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Bitfinex isn't preventing US customers from doing anything related to BTC.


It stated in the article as well in the announcement link from Bitfinex that: _"Further, in the next 90 days, it will gradually discontinue all services to U.S. customers."_


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> It stated in the article as well in the announcement link from Bitfinex that: _"Further, in the next 90 days, it will gradually discontinue all services to U.S. customers."_


Which gives them plenty of time to switch to any of a dozen other reputable exchanges if they need to withdraw USD. Unverified accounts will still be able to deposit, trade, and withdraw cryptos.

The preemptive move by Bitfinex (which isn't based in the US and has additional hurdles to serving as a brokerage for US clients) to avoid the costs of supporting US customers trading with USD is hardly a portent of doom. One of the significant motivations for this move--the SEC ruling that DOA tokens classify as securities--isn't either. US regulators aren't seeking to ban cryptocurriencies, they are simply clarifying where things fall under current rules.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> LOL. Don't be mad that you didn't buy BTC a couple of weeks back when it was $2,200. Just hit $3,700.


It hit 4k actually, and nah, i have like 10k in savings, I decided I am not investing in stocks or crpytocurrencies, just going to play it safe and enjoy my little nest egg for emergencies. Honestly not much I want in life, so meh. I already have a house I like, my car runs fine and I don't mind driving very cheap cars, and I just spent the last 3 months in Finland and regret it, while it was nice... traveling just wears me out to much, think once every 3-4 years I will travel, so no real reason to be rich to travel... lets see what else, I can eat cheaply as I mostly enjoy fruits and vegetables...

meh it's w.e, honestly if I had a lot of money I would probably just blow it on dumb crap and strip clubs.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It hit 4k actually, and nah, i have like 10k in savings, I decided I am not investing in stocks or crpytocurrencies, just going to play it safe and enjoy my little nest egg for emergencies. Honestly not much I want in life, so meh. I already have a house I like, my car runs fine and I don't mind driving very cheap cars, and I just spent the last 3 months in Finland and regret it, while it was nice... traveling just wears me out to much, think once every 3-4 years I will travel, so no real reason to be rich to travel... lets see what else, I can eat cheaply as I mostly enjoy fruits and vegetables...
> 
> meh it's w.e, honestly if I had a lot of money I would probably just blow it on dumb crap and strip clubs.


Ha, I hear you. I blow money on stupid stuff all the time, well not strip clubs as I see those as a poor investment.

I have a couple grand saved up from mining. Aside from the electric bill, I am not really putting much money into this.


----------



## diggiddi

Anyone here have NiceHash miner 2.0.0.8?
thx


----------



## Alastair

So to the Polaris ETH miners. I wanted to know what sort of clocks and volts you run your 470's/480's/570's/580's at?

Also dual mining. I have been attempting to dual mine Dexred and ETH. But rig keeps crashing out.

My rig.
GPU1 Giga gaming RX570 4GB (1200 core / 1925 mem (1500 straps) 0.975V (1.0V bios with offset in Afterburner)
GPU2 Giga Gaming RX570 4GB (1200 core / 2000mem (1500 straps) 0.975V (1.0V bios with offset in Afterburner)
GPU3 XFX RX480 8GB reference Ed. (1200 core / 2100mem (1625 straps) 0.975V (1.0V bios with offset in Afterburner)
GPU4 Giga Gaming RX570 4GB (1200 core / 1925 mem (1500 straps) 0.975V (1.0V bios with offset in Afterburner)
GPU5 Giga Gaming RX550 4GB (1200 core / 1880mem (1500 straps) 0.975V (1.0V bios with offset in Afterburner)
GPU6 Giga Gaming RX570 4GB (1200 core / 1910 mem (1500 straps) 0.975V (1.0V bios with offset in Afterburner)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Anyone here have NiceHash miner 2.0.0.8?
> thx


2.0.0.12 here


----------



## mrtbahgs

I updated to the 1.8 or whatever the newest version of their "advanced user" interface is.
Does the 2.0 still have all the algorithms of the other version, but in a different looking and less option heavy interface?


----------



## diggiddi

I know for me 2.0.0.8 was earning more money/min, it does have all the other algos in the benchmark tool but seems to stick with daggerhashimoto though,
2.0.0.11 keeps running benchmark over and over and 2.0.0.12 introduced logon identification which prevents auto start


----------



## Alastair

Isl assume dual mining is more intensive in hardware?


----------



## diggiddi

For me it was actually yielding less so I don't bother with it , but YMMV


----------



## diggiddi

Anyone tried the new Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute seems a bit quicker than 17.7.1 for me
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-Edition-Beta-for-Blockchain-Compute-Release-Notes.aspx

Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute Highlights

Important Notes
This driver is provided as a beta level support driver which should be considered "as is" and will not be supported with further updates, upgrades or bug fixes.

This driver is not intended for graphics or gaming workloads.

Highlights
Optimized performance for Blockchain Compute Workloads.

Package Contents
The Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute installation package contains the following:
Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute Driver Version 17.30.1029 (Windows Driver Store Version 22.19.659.0)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> For me it was actually yielding less so I don't bother with it , but YMMV


I loose like one MH/s on the ETH side, but I gain like ZAR20 per day which is really lekker!







Just struggling to get the damn thing stable. It will solo ETH all day long but dual. Pish!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Anyone tried the new Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute seems a bit quicker than 17.7.1 for me
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-Edition-Beta-for-Blockchain-Compute-Release-Notes.aspx
> 
> Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute Highlights
> 
> Important Notes
> This driver is provided as a beta level support driver which should be considered "as is" and will not be supported with further updates, upgrades or bug fixes.
> 
> This driver is not intended for graphics or gaming workloads.
> 
> Highlights
> Optimized performance for Blockchain Compute Workloads.
> 
> Package Contents
> The Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute installation package contains the following:
> Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute Driver Version 17.30.1029 (Windows Driver Store Version 22.19.659.0)


Gonna put it to use now. Just trying to think If I should put it on ghost or not, cause my gaming rig mines during its off hours. I wonder if it will effect gaming performance at all.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I loose like one MH/s on the ETH side, but I gain like ZAR20 per day which is really lekker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just struggling to get the damn thing stable. It will solo ETH all day long but dual. Pish!


Lekker really is a term. I thought Ninja and Yolandi were just making stuff up.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I loose like one MH/s on the ETH side, but I gain like ZAR20 per day which is really lekker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just struggling to get the damn thing stable. It will solo ETH all day long but dual. Pish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lekker really is a term. I thought Ninja and Yolandi were just making stuff up.
Click to expand...

Ja boet. You really got to come to terms with some of that South African slang hey.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ja boet. You really got to come to terms with some of that South African slang hey.


Cool, someday I will get down there to JBurg and Cape Town. I want to see the sights, Soweto cooling towers, district 9, etc


----------



## mrtbahgs

Can someone summarize this Bitfinex thing for me with US customers?
Are they only preventing USD from being deposited and withdrawn or not allowing US customers to even trade/hold any currency (ETH/BCH/etc)?

I very recently opened an account there so I could try playing a bit with OmiseGo, but am now unsure if I have to move it all out or just know if I cash out, I will have to transfer something like BTC to another exchange and withdraw USD from there.

If I need to move it all, is there another exchange to look into for a US customer that deals with multiple cryptos including OMG?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Can someone summarize this Bitfinex thing for me with US customers?
> Are they only preventing USD from being deposited and withdrawn or not allowing US customers to even trade/hold any currency (ETH/BCH/etc)?
> 
> I very recently opened an account there so I could try playing a bit with OmiseGo, but am now unsure if I have to move it all out or just know if I cash out, I will have to transfer something like BTC to another exchange and withdraw USD from there.
> 
> If I need to move it all, is there another exchange to look into for a US customer that deals with multiple cryptos including OMG?


OMG is exclusive to Bitfenix at the moment. I signed up there last night.

It does seem like BTC can be transferred into a wallet there, exchanged for OMG, traded and converted back to BTC. Then you would send to a different exchange to convert back to USD.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> OMG is exclusive to Bitfenix at the moment. I signed up there last night.
> 
> It does seem like BTC can be transferred into a wallet there, exchanged for OMG, traded and converted back to BTC. Then you would send to a different exchange to convert back to USD.


Ok cool, so it seems to work the same way to you, we just cant deal with depositing/withdrawing USD on Bitfinex which is no biggie to me.
If someone else thinks we have to completely pull out of Bitfinex soon, please chime in.

I actually just made my first trade on Bitfinex by selling the tiny bit of Bitcoin Cash that I got from the fork and decided to sell it into USD since it's easier for me to wrap my head around the trade price.
I was glad to see BCH bounce back above $400 today and put my sell at $420.

Now I can buy OMG or BTC with the USD in my exchange wallet


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Ok cool, so it seems to work the same way to you, we just cant deal with depositing/withdrawing USD on Bitfinex which is no biggie to me.
> If someone else thinks we have to completely pull out of Bitfinex soon, please chime in.
> 
> I actually just made my first trade on Bitfinex by selling the tiny bit of Bitcoin Cash that I got from the fork and decided to sell it into USD since it's easier for me to wrap my head around the trade price.
> I was glad to see BCH bounce back above $400 today and put my sell at $420.
> 
> Now I can buy OMG or BTC with the USD in my exchange wallet


Oh, you were able to sell it for USD. You just cannot withdraw in USD. Cool. I didn't want to be stuck only being able to have crypto in holding on that exchange.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Oh, you were able to sell it for USD. You just cannot withdraw in USD. Cool. I didn't want to be stuck only being able to have crypto in holding on that exchange.


Yea, as a newbie to all this, I cannot easily consider pricing of say... buy 1 OMG for .001945 BTC.
It's just better to me to buy the same 1 OMG for $8.3310.

I am sure pricing is very close, sometimes the BTC price is a touch lower and sometimes a touch higher than straight USD and with the low amount I am messing with it won't make much difference.
I guess I'd rather fully understand my trade and MAYBE spend a tiny bit more than to potentially mess up with the more confusing BTC exchange and likely spend more as well.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Anyone running the AMD mining driver anytime i use it i can only control fan speeds in msi afterburner everything else is grayed out, anyone else have same problem ?


----------



## diggiddi

Seems to work fine for me, only thing is I havent enabled Extended overclcocking and voltage yet


----------



## caenlen

I think I am going to mine Monero exclusively, privacy and anon is going to be king moving forward, I just have a gut feeling.

Also, I don't see Monero ever failing unless a quantum computer hacks its encryption, but by then we will all be on a quantum cryptocurrency (japan is developing one)


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think I am going to mine Monero exclusively, privacy and anon is going to be king moving forward, I just have a gut feeling.
> 
> Also, I don't see Monero ever failing unless a quantum computer hacks its encryption, but by then we will all be on a quantum cryptocurrency (japan is developing one)


Good move. Also, i would suggest to buy now Monero/ETH, since prices of all alts are on standstill, while BTC climbs (which is almost over, seems like ~3500-3800E is going to be the new average for now).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Well thank you to MrTbahgs for mentioning BCH. Hadn't looked at it until your post yesterday. Bought a few at $440 each and sold them for $497 less than an hour later.

OMG has been dropping since the large jump it had Tuesday/Wednesday. Come Thursday it was too late. Maybe it will climb again.

Monero is still flat and declining. Seems like a decent buy if it is less than $45 a coin, those closer to $40 the better as it rarely goes above $55. It will be a slow slog to get your money to appreciate. Much faster using BTC.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well thank you to MrTbahgs for mentioning BCH. Hadn't looked at it until your post yesterday. Bought a few at $440 each and sold them for $497 less than an hour later.
> 
> OMG has been dropping since the large jump it had Tuesday/Wednesday. Come Thursday it was too late. Maybe it will climb again.
> 
> Monero is still flat and declining. Seems like a decent buy if it is less than $45 a coin, those closer to $40 the better as it rarely goes above $55. It will be a slow slog to get your money to appreciate. Much faster using BTC.


I am only going to invest in Monero I think, the future is ANON, and I am in it for the long term, I think I will wait for around $42 a coin, but $2k worth, and start mining it on my 1070... not even going to look, just wait 5 years and then look. I am all in with Monero though, the more I see how the world works... the more I see that ANON is critical.

Which is best to mine Monero? AMD or Nvidia? I may invest in 3-4 cards to mine Monero 24.7 on a dedicated rig. Risky gamble on my end... but I just feel that Monero is the future, I know it will take many years, but just going to close my eyes and toss the dice, will see where the dice land in 5+ years.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well thank you to MrTbahgs for mentioning BCH. Hadn't looked at it until your post yesterday. Bought a few at $440 each and sold them for $497 less than an hour later.
> 
> OMG has been dropping since the large jump it had Tuesday/Wednesday. Come Thursday it was too late. Maybe it will climb again.
> 
> Monero is still flat and declining. Seems like a decent buy if it is less than $45 a coin, those closer to $40 the better as it rarely goes above $55. It will be a slow slog to get your money to appreciate. Much faster using BTC.


Nice! Did I mention my finders fee? lol JK
I just had a tiny bit from the fork and wanted to sell the next time it got above $400 since it seemed to not be doing much and I am not one to research all of these.
I do not know what triggered this huge buy and price increase, but it is approaching $600 now.
Anyone who actually expected it likely made a good chunk of change if they invested.

I am happy with my sale at $420 though since it was a goal I set for it and it could have crashed again instead.
My small amount I had would have only been like an extra $8 had I known it would climb like this and sold now.

I am slowly considering putting personal funds in somewhere to learn more (BTC or OMG maybe), but am not a huge fan of the risks or potential long term wait to get a profit so anything more than a few hundred isn't for me. Maybe if I learn more things will change, but I do hope those that can afford to invest a few thousand see good returns.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well thank you to MrTbahgs for mentioning BCH. Hadn't looked at it until your post yesterday. Bought a few at $440 each and sold them for $497 less than an hour later.
> 
> OMG has been dropping since the large jump it had Tuesday/Wednesday. Come Thursday it was too late. Maybe it will climb again.
> 
> Monero is still flat and declining. Seems like a decent buy if it is less than $45 a coin, those closer to $40 the better as it rarely goes above $55. It will be a slow slog to get your money to appreciate. Much faster using BTC.


Eeeh damn, i was monitoring it, but was busy till late with work yesterday, and totally went under my radar. Could have doubled, but well, next time i will do it again (i doubled last time).


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah I've been going in and out a few times... enter under .07 and exit at anything over .11 - it's been a very volatile (read profitable) play recently.

Everyone does it differently of course, but I find staging both sides to be of benefit to catch at least some of the big swings when they come, so you might want to try it.

Set your big buy/sell positions as normal but set a few more buys a few steps below that point and a few sells above the other. Sure 'timing' might get you a bigger pot if you hit it perfectly, but far too many times I had it top out just under my sell or drop way below my buy and I wasn't able to average either side well as a result.

This way leaves more on the table if something goes hard in one direction of course... but you do get it back in the long run I've found. Especially since it always seems to happen when I'm sleeping or just not paying attention.


----------



## dVeLoPe

howdy i have an [email protected] can crank up to 4.2/4.4 with 16gb of ddr3 1600 and a gtx 680

what coin should I mine? i also have a 1080 in my main rig with a 5820k and 16gb of 3k quad channel ddr4 but thats what i game on so cant run it 24-7

thanks!


----------



## caenlen

this forum topic and convo just reminded me how bad I need to get laid. gg life.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> this forum topic and convo just reminded me how bad I need to get laid. gg life.


Jokes on you. I deal with crypto, stocks, play pc games, work on pc's and few days ago i got laid. Its just how much you get into all of it. There is no point in staying 24/7 looking at prices. Pick a starting point, put a limit buy order, if you lready got one, put Stop loss, take profit.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Jokes on you. I deal with crypto, stocks, play pc games, work on pc's and few days ago i got laid. Its just how much you get into all of it. There is no point in staying 24/7 looking at prices. Pick a starting point, put a limit buy order, if you lready got one, put Stop loss, take profit.


lol you live in Bulgaria. I live in the Bible Belt of america where girls still say they need to be married before they can get married. dont care anyway, ill be dead within a few years from all my medical issues. strip clubs only for me, temptation is sometimes more fun than the actually climax


----------



## Blameless

I remember spending fifty BTC on my wife's Kindle Fire back in 2011 or 2012.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hello crypto peeps. So recently I lost me job (Software Developer Avionics/General Embedded) and i'm looking to stop the grind and get onto what I enjoy doing. So im looking to contribute to the crypto part-time to maybe even full-time and see how it goes. My first project is i'm trying to talk with signatum dev to develop a simple android wallet for them to get my feet wet. Im also getting on steemit see if that can help a bit get my name out there. Any suggestions some of you more in the weeds guys may have? Please keep the negative im an idiot comments to yourself I already am aware of this.









Ive invested a few hundred so far (tight budget I know) into eth, Sigt, Nem and a couple others trying to diversify. Any bounties yall know of or coins that could use some programmers time donated?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Hello crypto peeps. So recently I lost me job (Software Developer Avionics/General Embedded) and i'm looking to stop the grind and get onto what I enjoy doing. So im looking to contribute to the crypto part-time to maybe even full-time and see how it goes. My first project is i'm trying to talk with signatum dev to develop a simple android wallet for them to get my feet wet. Im also getting on steemit see if that can help a bit get my name out there. Any suggestions some of you more in the weeds guys may have? Please keep the negative im an idiot comments to yourself I already am aware of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive invested a few hundred so far (tight budget I know) into eth, Sigt, Nem and a couple others trying to diversify. Any bounties yall know of or coins that could use some programmers time donated?


Dude what is your skillset ? you can pm me if you wish


----------



## HarrisLam

man, I had a few monero at like $52, it dropped to 48 so I set to buy a few more at 45.x

regretting so hard right now. $90 and was still climbing to now almost 100


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> man, I had a few monero at like $52, it dropped to 48 so I set to buy a few more at 45.x
> 
> regretting so hard right now. $90 and was still climbing to now almost 100


Yep, it seems that it is pumping fairly hard. It will be traded on some exchange where it currently is not starting on the 28th. Seems like prices will push until then.

I will buy next time it is down at $45. I was holding out for $40 and missed the boat.


----------



## ku4eto

I bought XMR at 41.5E, sold at 68.5E, ahead with 1000E from Tuesday. Today, bought some ETC at 12.5, sold at 13.5. Ahead with 250E. Could have doubled with XRP, but this thing went under the radar. And happened while i was asleep xD


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I bought XMR at 41.5E, sold at 68.5E, ahead with 1000E from Tuesday. Today, bought some ETC at 12.5, sold at 13.5. Ahead with 250E. Could have doubled with XRP, but this thing went under the radar. And happened while i was asleep xD


Sorry to hear but glad to know that I'm not the only one that seems to always sleep through the big trading moves.

Although since I dumped all my BCC when it was in the .43-.25 range and bought back twice as much at .06... to now have it mostly stabilized at .15-.18... I can't really complain about missing XMR, XRP, and some of ETH returns.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Hello crypto peeps. So recently I lost me job (Software Developer Avionics/General Embedded) and i'm looking to stop the grind and get onto what I enjoy doing. So im looking to contribute to the crypto part-time to maybe even full-time and see how it goes. My first project is i'm trying to talk with signatum dev to develop a simple android wallet for them to get my feet wet. Im also getting on steemit see if that can help a bit get my name out there. Any suggestions some of you more in the weeds guys may have? Please keep the negative im an idiot comments to yourself I already am aware of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive invested a few hundred so far (tight budget I know) into eth, Sigt, Nem and a couple others trying to diversify. Any bounties yall know of or coins that could use some programmers time donated?


You want to make some coin kick out an XMR andriod wallet.

Closed my XMR long, had it since 190 all the way down and back up again, and still hodl my monero's tight.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I bought XMR at 41.5E, sold at 68.5E, ahead with 1000E from Tuesday. Today, bought some ETC at 12.5, sold at 13.5. Ahead with 250E. Could have doubled with XRP, but this thing went under the radar. And happened while i was asleep xD


That's a lot of gains!

I also caught just 0.4 of BTC at 3825 with an order during my sleep so I was pretty about that, though I plan to buy it long term because I'm afraid of acting too aggressively

Still wish I'm better at catching the waves. After all these currencies all behave kind of like stocks but are a lot more unpredictable


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That's a lot of gains!
> 
> I also caught just 0.4 of BTC at 3825 with an order during my sleep so I was pretty about that, though I plan to buy it long term because I'm afraid of acting too aggressively
> 
> Still wish I'm better at catching the waves. After all these currencies all behave kind of like stocks but are a lot more unpredictable


Yeah, and with the exception of the biggest caps they don't have the near constant press releases and/or profit estimates that the bigger public stocks experience. I imagine Apple would look more like a crypto if it were 2-3 years between product releases and/or developer conferences. With almost all cryptos it's a big pump on almost any news (even if it's not all that positive) and then a slow decline until the next 'news' hits.

No matter what the investment, people don't have the patience they had 70 years ago where they would buy blue chips and hold them for years without ever re-balancing their portfolio. Now even in the stock market the profit horizon seem to be getting shorter and shorter (though still way longer than crypto).

It's a double-edged sword really... if crypto ever escapes the opposing cries of "it's a ponzi scheme" vs "it's the wave of the future" - it will finally be useful as a currency (i.e. stable prices long-term) but it will lose the potential for overnight 100%+ gains then.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, and with the exception of the biggest caps they don't have the near constant press releases and/or profit estimates that the bigger public stocks experience. I imagine Apple would look more like a crypto if it were 2-3 years between product releases and/or developer conferences. With almost all cryptos it's a big pump on almost any news (even if it's not all that positive) and then a slow decline until the next 'news' hits.
> 
> No matter what the investment, people don't have the patience they had 70 years ago where they would buy blue chips and hold them for years without ever re-balancing their portfolio. Now even in the stock market the profit horizon seem to be getting shorter and shorter (though still way longer than crypto).
> 
> It's a double-edged sword really... if crypto ever escapes the opposing cries of "it's a ponzi scheme" vs "it's the wave of the future" - it will finally be useful as a currency (i.e. stable prices long-term) but it will lose the potential for overnight 100%+ gains then.


I'm more of a mid/long term investor, not really because I want it that way, but because I'm just bad in catching waves. I like to buy stocks that are good at the moment with also things to look forward to in the future. Sometimes stocks like this go up without correction, at most a settling down period within 5% of the peak. With cryptos it's kind of the same thing, I'm just afraid that they are rising and never coming back down.

caught 2.5 more XMR at $83.5 during my sleep. It's not much, but should compensate a little if it really never goes back down to 60-ish levels

I also bought in just a few Zcash as it seems to be at a relatively low point recently. Hopefully it will follow others and shoot up later?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm more of a mid/long term investor, not really because I want it that way, but because I'm just bad in catching waves. I like to buy stocks that are good at the moment with also things to look forward to in the future. Sometimes stocks like this go up without correction, at most a settling down period within 5% of the peak. With cryptos it's kind of the same thing, I'm just afraid that they are rising and never coming back down.
> 
> caught 2.5 more XMR at $83.5 during my sleep. It's not much, but should compensate a little if it really never goes back down to 60-ish levels
> 
> I also bought in just a few Zcash as it seems to be at a relatively low point recently. Hopefully it will follow others and shoot up later?


Not a bad little pickup. Wish I would have acted on XMR last week. I was still upside down on BTC. That has since corrected. Bought at 4103 and sold at 4447. Only half a btc but still decent.

Waiting for it to drop back down. Mining has gone back up at least. Back over $50 per day.

XMR is about to break $100.

I am pretty new to this but watching trends and reading news. Slowly building capital.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Not a bad little pickup. Wish I would have acted on XMR last week. I was still upside down on BTC. That has since corrected. Bought at 4103 and sold at 4447. Only half a btc but still decent.
> 
> Waiting for it to drop back down. Mining has gone back up at least. Back over $50 per day.
> 
> XMR is about to break $100.
> 
> I am pretty new to this but watching trends and reading news. Slowly building capital.


yeah totally man

what was I saying? Afraid of selling "high", or what I thought would be "high" and never getting a "low" again? Just look at monero. Golden example right here, right now. If I sold instead of adding that 2.5 right now I would be headbutting the wall pretty dam hard.

edit : if you ask me though, I think BTC will go further up instead of another correction. I think the one going down to 3600 was enough. Let's see what happens


----------



## ku4eto

Ofcourse, when i just went to sleep, XMR went 20Euro more... Thats like 30%.


----------



## caenlen

I refuse to support Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies anymore, I work in government and I actually plan to try to help people understand how it is undermining government and the social contract we all sign at birth.

Say what you want, but drug traffickers and human sex traffickers have turned to cryptocurrencies in recent years and it has made it much easier for the masses to do things they normally would not have done if they had to risk face to face cash payments or Paypal, etc.

Very happy to see the Securities and Exchanges Commission of USA announce two days ago they were freezing a large Bitcoin exchange company to review its practices. THey will unfreeze it next month, but yeah, governments are slowly becoming aware of things... I think Bitcoin will ht about 9k per coin someday... but governments are going to come down hard eventually, there is morality invovled, crime will always exist, but the amount of crime is the key part of my argument.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ofcourse, when i just went to sleep, XMR went 20Euro more... Thats like 30%.


After that initial jump, nothing is really surprising at this point
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I refuse to support Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies anymore, I work in government and I actually plan to try to help people understand how it is undermining government and the social contract we all sign at birth.
> 
> Say what you want, but drug traffickers and human sex traffickers have turned to cryptocurrencies in recent years and it has made it much easier for the masses to do things they normally would not have done if they had to risk face to face cash payments or Paypal, etc.
> 
> Very happy to see the Securities and Exchanges Commission of USA announce two days ago they were freezing a large Bitcoin exchange company to review its practices. THey will unfreeze it next month, but yeah, governments are slowly becoming aware of things... I think Bitcoin will ht about 9k per coin someday... but governments are going to come down hard eventually, there is morality invovled, crime will always exist, but the amount of crime is the key part of my argument.


Guns don't kill people.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> After that initial jump, nothing is really surprising at this point
> Guns don't kill people.


k


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I refuse to support Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies anymore, I work in government and I actually plan to try to help people understand how it is undermining government and the social contract we all sign at birth.
> 
> Say what you want, but drug traffickers and human sex traffickers have turned to cryptocurrencies in recent years and it has made it much easier for the masses to do things they normally would not have done if they had to risk face to face cash payments or Paypal, etc.
> 
> Very happy to see the Securities and Exchanges Commission of USA announce two days ago they were freezing a large Bitcoin exchange company to review its practices. THey will unfreeze it next month, but yeah, governments are slowly becoming aware of things... I think Bitcoin will ht about 9k per coin someday... but governments are going to come down hard eventually, there is morality invovled, crime will always exist, but the amount of crime is the key part of my argument.


That's interesting... personally that's _exactly_ why I support it (the undermining government part - which I call "liberty"... not the crime part).







The government can also seize your cash, stocks, etc... for any reason they deem 'reasonable' including they just want your stuff - if I do it, that's called robbery... if they do it, it's called "manifest destiny".









A contract is a _mutually_ binding agreement - perhaps you've had a different life experience than I have, but in the last 40+ years I've never witnessed the government upholding their side of anything. I could go on for days... but then it might get into the 'politics and religion' area... so suffice it to say that as long as those in the government are not held to the same standard of law that all other citizens are... any 'social contract' has already been breached and is null and void IMO.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I refuse to support Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies anymore, I work in government and I actually plan to try to help people understand how it is undermining government and the social contract we all sign at birth.


How had you supported crypto thus far? I know you talked about buying some and you talked about mining some. Did you ever do either of them?

Citing siding with the U.S. Government as some part of a moral argument is a bit much.

I imagine cryptos are rather popular in areas our government and military have destabilized. Not saying most of those places didn't have it coming.

The case you are making is a little much. Trading cryptos is no different than trading any other currency. The US dollar is what is recovered in most cartel related operations in the US and Mexico. You going to stop using dollars and transact everything in gold or by direct barter?

I was mad at myself for missing the Monero train. Bought ten of them Saturday at $131.87 where they proceeded to sit flat for about 24 hours. Yesterday they moved and I sold them at $149.70 each. Now waiting to make a determination of where I am going to stick this money next.

Litecoin had a good weekend. Not sure where that is headed, likely down. BCC is stuck at $600. ZCash had a good weekend. If Monero drops down again I will buy again. Otherwise waiting for BTC to drop. Probably wont happen until early Friday morning though. What to do in the interim?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's interesting... personally that's _exactly_ why I support it (the undermining government part - which I call "liberty"... not the crime part).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government can also seize your cash, stocks, etc... for any reason they deem 'reasonable' including they just want your stuff - if I do it, that's called robbery... if they do it, it's called "manifest destiny".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contract is a _mutually_ binding agreement - perhaps you've had a different life experience than I have, but in the last 40+ years I've never witnessed the government upholding their side of anything. I could go on for days... but then it might get into the 'politics and religion' area... so suffice it to say that as long as those in the government are not held to the same standard of law that all other citizens are... any 'social contract' has already been breached and is null and void IMO.


Care to link me a single instance where the US Government froze a persons bank account and did not give it all back to them unless they were found guilty of a terrible crime? I know they froze bank accounts of mafia in the past, and of men on wall street who abused the system... those guys had it coming... not your average joe... they don't freeze your bank account just randomly... these same evil types *(Martin Shkreli for example probably has Bitcoin somewhere and never told anyone about it I am sure... so while he can punish citizens of the USA with his drug spike increases and be convicted of a crime and have his bank accounts frozen, he still wins in the end, after a couple years of prison he will be laughing to the bitcoin exchange in Singapore) and to be frank it makes me sick to my stomach. we all sign a social contract at birth, if it was not for cryptocurrency men like him would still be getting proper punishment instead of an easy escape route.*

I am well aware crime will always exist, but monero/bitcoin makes it easier and more open to the masses then it ever was before with the dark web sites, all of which the FBI has shut down, sild road 1.0, 2.0, and a couple others recently they shut down... honestly I think the FBI loves cryptocurrency because it is helping them get a lot of naive criminals, which is just said to me, its sort of like when a undercover cop is posing as a prostitute and seduces some lonely guy who wasn't 100% sure he wanted a prostitute to begin with, just was super lonely, etc.

I think the main the thing I have against Bitcoin personally though, is that a majority of it is mined in China. So really why you few Americans who got in it early made well off, really its the Chinese that are getting rich off Bitcoin. Which is fine, especially since those getting rich of it are generally speaking more anti-communist types... I think I am mainly worried that Bitcoin is just so small... the average person I don't think will ever get into Bitcoin, because well the average person lives paycheck to paycheck for one... I really think this is a key factor in Bitcoin just being a bubble... I think the american dollar is also a bubble... but I think an actual physical item like gold is still a safer bet... especially since China is considering using gold as the standard again... I really think gold could skyrocket soon. I am considering buying about 3 grand of it.


----------



## Dagamus NM

You know most gold comes from exploiting peoples of third world countries right?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Care to link me a single instance where the US Government froze a persons bank account and did not give it all back to them unless they were found guilty of a terrible crime?
> 
> ...
> 
> I am considering buying about 3 grand of it.


https://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/us/law-lets-irs-seize-accounts-on-suspicion-no-crime-required.html?mcubz=3

http://ij.org/report/policing-for-profit/grading-state-federal-civil-forfeiture-laws/irs-cleans-out-bank-accounts/

http://dailysignal.com/2015/05/11/the-irs-seized-107000-from-this-north-carolina-mans-bank-account-now-hes-fighting-to-get-it-back/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/steveforbes/2013/03/25/can-a-cyprus-like-seizure-of-your-money-happen-here/#43f49d0f2506

I'm sure you're familiar with this site called google... that's just a few from the restructuring seizures in the past few years... there are many more, for various reasons, and if we move "across the pond" to places like Cyprus... well...









I agree with your other points... including the potential of BTC being in a bubble as well as the dollar, which is less of a bubble and more of a _nightmare of devaluation_ on expectation of continued immunity of international markets due to it being the primary reserve currency - though that has already been changing steadily over the past several years.

As far as gold is concerned... I partially agree and I think having _at least_ $3K in it is good. I have some invested in metals as well... but it's a lot more difficult to run out your front door with $100K in metals than it is in BTC... and ultimately *that* is what the government is _really_ afraid of - same as it is with cash in the linked cases above. They don't want their 'subjects' being able to act like 'citizens'... i.e. to be free to use their resources as they see fit.... as opposed to being trapped in the hamster-wheel like good slaves.

With many banks requiring lead times as long as a week to handle a cash withdrawal over $10K... but with that amount buying so little (in major items - cars, real estate, etc.) they're working hard to restrict cash to anyone that's NOT a criminal. After all, criminals don't deposit their suitcases of cash, diamonds, drugs, guns, etc... so just like gun control, they aren't being restricted - but tax paying citizens like myself definitely are.

With crypto currencies (at least until regulation takes a giant crap on the whole enchilada) at least you're in control of your own resources... for good or bad.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Litecoin had a good weekend. Not sure where that is headed, likely down. BCC is stuck at $600. ZCash had a good weekend. If Monero drops down again I will buy again. Otherwise waiting for BTC to drop. Probably wont happen until early Friday morning though. What to do in the interim?


Me not familiar with litecoin

don't touch BCC if you can help it. In my opinion it's slowly being distributed to the population, but there might never be another strong peak.

Zcash still has a chance in breaking 300 short term, I had [email protected] 23x, [email protected], I sold 4 at 288, looking to sell the remaining 3 at 308.

IIRC ETH is going through a massive drop in reward, from the experience with BTC, this should boost the price of the coin due to drop of fresh supply. I strongly believe ETH can hit 400 again for this reason.

To sum up the above, I'm finding good spots to grab just a few more ETHs (all of the above were analysed with a mid-term investment mindset)

edit : bought 2 more ETH at 353 as we speak


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Me not familiar with litecoin
> 
> don't touch BCC if you can help it. In my opinion it's slowly being distributed to the population, but there might never be another strong peak.
> 
> Zcash still has a chance in breaking 300 short term, I had [email protected] 23x, [email protected], I sold 4 at 288, looking to sell the remaining 3 at 308.
> 
> IIRC ETH is going through a massive drop in reward, from the experience with BTC, this should boost the price of the coin due to drop of fresh supply. I strongly believe ETH can hit 400 again for this reason.
> 
> To sum up the above, I'm finding good spots to grab just a few more ETHs (all of the above were analysed with a mid-term investment mindset)
> 
> edit : bought 2 more ETH at 353 as we speak


BCC or BCH? Cause if you mean Bitcoin cash it's ticker is BCH... I bought after a small crash at 596 and then it proceeded to go to 576... It probably will go back up.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I refuse to support Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies anymore, I work in government and I actually plan to try to help people understand how it is undermining government and the social contract we all sign at birth.
> 
> Say what you want, but drug traffickers and human sex traffickers have turned to cryptocurrencies in recent years and it has made it much easier for the masses to do things they normally would not have done if they had to risk face to face cash payments or Paypal, etc.
> 
> Very happy to see the Securities and Exchanges Commission of USA announce two days ago they were freezing a large Bitcoin exchange company to review its practices. THey will unfreeze it next month, but yeah, governments are slowly becoming aware of things... I think Bitcoin will ht about 9k per coin someday... but governments are going to come down hard eventually, there is morality invovled, crime will always exist, but the amount of crime is the key part of my argument.


Just wow... We just dont need this.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I refuse to support Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies anymore, I work in government and I actually plan to try to help people understand how it is undermining government and the social contract we all sign at birth.
> 
> Say what you want, but drug traffickers and human sex traffickers have turned to cryptocurrencies in recent years and it has made it much easier for the masses to do things they normally would not have done if they had to risk face to face cash payments or Paypal, etc.
> 
> *Very happy to see the Securities and Exchanges Commission of USA announce two days ago they were freezing a large Bitcoin exchange company to review its practices*. THey will unfreeze it next month, but yeah, governments are slowly becoming aware of things... I think Bitcoin will ht about 9k per coin someday... but governments are going to come down hard eventually, there is morality invovled, crime will always exist, but the amount of crime is the key part of my argument.


Source.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> BCC or BCH? Cause if you mean Bitcoin cash it's ticker is BCH... I bought after a small crash at 596 and then it proceeded to go to 576... It probably will go back up.


I see, ya I was talking about bitcoin cash.

I myself would suggest cutting loss from my personal stock exchange experience. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I see, ya I was talking about bitcoin cash.
> 
> I myself would suggest cutting loss from my personal stock exchange experience. Just my 2 cents


But it's not a stock.. BCH won't crash to 0 like a stock. It's very unlikely it will even dip below 500.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Me not familiar with litecoin
> 
> don't touch BCC if you can help it. In my opinion it's slowly being distributed to the population, but there might never be another strong peak.
> 
> Zcash still has a chance in breaking 300 short term, I had [email protected] 23x, [email protected], I sold 4 at 288, looking to sell the remaining 3 at 308.
> 
> IIRC ETH is going through a massive drop in reward, from the experience with BTC, this should boost the price of the coin due to drop of fresh supply. I strongly believe ETH can hit 400 again for this reason.
> 
> To sum up the above, I'm finding good spots to grab just a few more ETHs (all of the above were analysed with a mid-term investment mindset)
> 
> edit : bought 2 more ETH at 353 as we speak


Litecoin was the second major crypto. After BTC became unminable without an ASIC, Litecoin was what people were mining. Though it was not profitable unless you were not paying for electricity. Similar story today. Anyhow, if you bought it at less than $50 and sold above $60 you have tremendous insight.

I pulled out of Monero this morning. Made $190 over the weekend on it, then tried again yesterday but it crashed down after coming within $1 of my sell price. That is how it goes. Lost $80 by pulling out and bought 4 ETH at $361. Watching it bounce off of $370 like a rev limiter. Still climbing though. BTC went above $4,600 for a bit. Sold some this morning at $4497. Not bad. It was worth about $270 when I mined it and it went up by $10 when I sold it. That covers lunch today.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> But it's not a stock.. BCH won't crash to 0 like a stock. It's very unlikely it will even dip below 500.


Do stocks crash to $0 in US? I don't follow US market so I wouldn't know. If they do, I'd have to say that's pretty amazing.

I do think it will dip below 500, let's just say 480.


----------



## mmonnin

They probably get delisted before $0


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Litecoin was the second major crypto. After BTC became unminable without an ASIC, Litecoin was what people were mining. Though it was not profitable unless you were not paying for electricity. Similar story today. Anyhow, if you bought it at less than $50 and sold above $60 you have tremendous insight.
> 
> I pulled out of Monero this morning. Made $190 over the weekend on it, then tried again yesterday but it crashed down after coming within $1 of my sell price. That is how it goes. Lost $80 by pulling out and bought 4 ETH at $361. Watching it bounce off of $370 like a rev limiter. Still climbing though. BTC went above $4,600 for a bit. Sold some this morning at $4497. Not bad. It was worth about $270 when I mined it and it went up by $10 when I sold it. That covers lunch today.


I'm only following BTC, ETH, monero (and somewhat Zcash) at the moment.

BTC will be my current long term investment solution in the crypto scene, hoping it to go over 9000.

I'm still a little undecided on ETH, but I expect it to hit at least 440 this wave. I called it a few days ago (even in this post iirc?)

I have my doubts on monero and Zcash so I only placed small shares on them

EDIT : sorry I messed up the posting lol


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm only following BTC, ETH, monero (and somewhat Zcash) at the moment.
> 
> BTC will be my current long term investment solution in the crypto scene, hoping it to go over 9000.
> 
> I'm still a little undecided on ETH, but I expect it to hit at least 440 this wave. I called it a few days ago (even in this post iirc?)
> 
> I have my doubts on monero and Zcash so I only placed small shares on them


I have no long term choice. I thought I would keep 25% in BTC but selling it and buying it back for less than I sold it for has been a boost to mining. Maybe once I have enough in I will start putting some in to just let it sit long term. I am focused on the short term right now. I have $2K in right now without investing a single penny aside from mining stuff. Well, I had most of that anyhow. So now I am just working with that and expanding it slowly. Thinking of making a server room at the new house and filling it with miners. Anyhow, I want to get this up and pay off my student loans with mining and trading. It may only be $2k right now, but three weeks ago it was only $495. Come on Ethereum.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Is it mostly luck of how do you guys get a good feeling of the peaks?

I sold some BTC this morning when it seemed to peak at like 4460 and start to drop, but then 30 or so minutes later it shot up to 4500s and eventually 4640.
I'm only playing with a small amount so i didn't really miss out on much, but i am trying to apply the learning process to if i eventually put some bigger money in.

What's some good things to reference, if anything, to help catch those peaks and make the most out of trades?
Day of week or time of day keep anything consistent with trends?
Maybe looking for an ideal day to buy, day to sell, and days to let it sit based on historical trends.

So far i haven't gone backwards on anything which is good, but i'd still prefer to not miss these peaks as much especially when i am right there watching it.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Is it mostly luck of how do you guys get a good feeling of the peaks?
> 
> I sold some BTC this morning when it seemed to peak at like 4460 and start to drop, but then 30 or so minutes later it shot up to 4500s and eventually 4640.
> I'm only playing with a small amount so i didn't really miss out on much, but i am trying to apply the learning process to if i eventually put some bigger money in.
> 
> What's some good things to reference, if anything, to help catch those peaks and make the most out of trades?
> Day of week or time of day keep anything consistent with trends?
> Maybe looking for an ideal day to buy, day to sell, and days to let it sit based on historical trends.
> 
> So far i haven't gone backwards on anything which is good, but i'd still prefer to not miss these peaks as much especially when i am right there watching it.


Here is what I learned...

I sold hundreds of BTC when they were sub-$5/each. Don't ever sell BTC.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Is it mostly luck of how do you guys get a good feeling of the peaks?
> 
> I sold some BTC this morning when it seemed to peak at like 4460 and start to drop, but then 30 or so minutes later it shot up to 4500s and eventually 4640.
> I'm only playing with a small amount so i didn't really miss out on much, but i am trying to apply the learning process to if i eventually put some bigger money in.
> 
> What's some good things to reference, if anything, to help catch those peaks and make the most out of trades?
> Day of week or time of day keep anything consistent with trends?
> Maybe looking for an ideal day to buy, day to sell, and days to let it sit based on historical trends.
> 
> So far i haven't gone backwards on anything which is good, but i'd still prefer to not miss these peaks as much especially when i am right there watching it.


I have noticed correlation between the price of BTC and the weekly nicehash payout. The price seems to go up all week then drop right before nicehash pays out. Many of these people sell at market price. It isn't a huge swing but it happens more often than not. Other than that, look at the trends on cryptocompare. The trend for the week is usually an indicator of the overall direction.

Of course if you see something skyrocketing you should buy at market and pick how much you want to try and make off of the trade. As long as your trades make you more than the fees cost you are good. I am almost to the second trade price tier on my exchange so I will pay less per transaction allowing my to jump in and out chasing $20-30 dollars instead of $40-50 each time. Makes it easier to make money that way.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I guess another way to ask or another thing would be are there limits that are semi easy to calculate or figure out? Sometimes you can see the price keep bouncing off a floor or ceiling price for awhile and maybe eventually cross it.

So with the recent BTC example, if 4460 was in the middle of a bounce path then some may have known to let it ride to 4600 or something else and sell at a ceiling.

I likely should just hold some for a bit and not keep checking, but right now i am in a short term gains phase trying to earn up to a few hundred by November. I felt the best way to do that was get in and out in smart steps. Now i am trying to solve the smart portion.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I guess another way to ask or another thing would be are there limits that are semi easy to calculate or figure out? Sometimes you can see the price keep bouncing off a floor or ceiling price for awhile and maybe eventually cross it.
> 
> So with the recent BTC example, if 4460 was in the middle of a bounce path then some may have known to let it ride to 4600 or something else and sell at a ceiling.
> 
> I likely should just hold some for a bit and not keep checking, but right now i am in a short term gains phase trying to earn up to a few hundred by November. I felt the best way to do that was get in and out in smart steps. Now i am trying to solve the smart portion.


I had mine set at a ceiling that I knew it would eventually hit and it did. It went higher but it will eventually drop down then I will buy more.

It is ultimately gambling. Sometimes you lose money.

The Ethereum I bought this morning is worth $13 more per coin than I paid.

There are certain price points where people sell a lot at. Look at the order book on your exchange if you have one and you will see where a lot of coin is set to sell at as well as what price a lot will purchase at. Those are local or temporary resist and support lines respectively. Trade within those margins and make a few bucks almost every time.

For instance, on my exchange I can see 100 sell orders and 100 buy orders. I see sell volumes of significance of 308.273 ETH at $373.711, 266.288 @ 374.75, 249.712 @ 375.00, 293.735 @ 375.50, 457.782 @ 377.59, 383.346 @ 377.89097, 409.748 @ 378.99999, 728.881 @ 379.00, 541 @ 380.00, 492.314 @ 384.79, 150 @ 386.96

So that means all ten pages of orders need to go and there have been a bunch added as well as the volumes have changed in the time that it took me to type this. But you get the general idea that a whole bunch on just this exchange have to sell before we get close to my sell price of 397. Might take two days to get there. If my fees were lower I could trade in smaller swings. Eventually I will get there.

Same on the buying side. After selling you might wonder how low it will go on the next decline. Have to look at the volumes on the buying side. Only several hundred ETH on the buy side between our current price and a drop down to 360/ETH. So if it moved the other way I could sell at whatever I wanted to jump out at as it would likely be higher than I paid plus fees and put in a buy order for it at 360.02 and make sure that my buy order is filled before the others so that as the buying pushes it back up I don't miss out.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I have no long term choice. I thought I would keep 25% in BTC but selling it and buying it back for less than I sold it for has been a boost to mining. Maybe once I have enough in I will start putting some in to just let it sit long term. I am focused on the short term right now. I have $2K in right now without investing a single penny aside from mining stuff. Well, I had most of that anyhow. So now I am just working with that and expanding it slowly. Thinking of making a server room at the new house and filling it with miners. Anyhow, I want to get this up and pay off my student loans with mining and trading. It may only be $2k right now, but three weeks ago it was only $495. Come on Ethereum.


as i said before, I'm not good at catching waves. That's the main reason I set long term investments

as volatile as cryptos are, I'm still pretty bad at catching peaks. I have flashbacks from my stock experiences that haunt me very strongly.

That said, I do believe that bitcoin will eventually break at leat 8000. If so, what happens if I sell at a short term (what I thought was) peak, but it rushes through going higher past that point and never drops back to my selling point? Losing profit is not a big deal, but the possibility of never being able to buy the share back is.

Good for you making a 300% profit in such a short period of time. Just hope you would be a bit more careful going forward as your capital grows larger. If you have more than 90% capital in the coins at any given time, chances are that you will need say 10 transactions to bring that amount to a double, it only takes 1 or 2 missteps to lose a quarter.

But I do agree that the current strongest choice should be ETH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Is it mostly luck of how do you guys get a good feeling of the peaks?
> 
> I sold some BTC this morning when it seemed to peak at like 4460 and start to drop, but then 30 or so minutes later it shot up to 4500s and eventually 4640.
> I'm only playing with a small amount so i didn't really miss out on much, but i am trying to apply the learning process to if i eventually put some bigger money in.


can't give you much suggestions

one can guess if a short term stock is going up / down / level off by the charts and current transaction. So far I found the charts to be semi-relevant at most, especially if you talk about sudden jumps


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> as i said before, I'm not good at catching waves. That's the main reason I set long term investments
> 
> as volatile as cryptos are, I'm still pretty bad at catching peaks. I have flashbacks from my stock experiences that haunt me very strongly.
> 
> That said, I do believe that bitcoin will eventually break at leat 8000. If so, what happens if I sell at a short term (what I thought was) peak, but it rushes through going higher past that point and never drops back to my selling point? Losing profit is not a big deal, but the possibility of never being able to buy the share back is.
> 
> Good for you making a 300% profit in such a short period of time. Just hope you would be a bit more careful going forward as your capital grows larger. If you have more than 90% capital in the coins at any given time, chances are that you will need say 10 transactions to bring that amount to a double, it only takes 1 or 2 missteps to lose a quarter.
> 
> But I do agree that the current strongest choice should be ETH
> can't give you much suggestions
> 
> one can guess if a short term stock is going up / down / level off by the charts and current transaction. So far I found the charts to be semi-relevant at most, especially if you talk about sudden jumps


Thank you sir. I have to sit and really dig through and see. The volumes for sale at the various points make it hard to see ETH going up much higher unless people pull their orders to hold out for higher.

I pay my bills in USD. That is what my mortgage is in, student loans, electricity, food, etc. So the whole argument against fiat etc is rather silly.

Sorry if I was misleading. Half of the increase from $495 to $2K is from mining over the past few weeks. The rest is from trading. Most in a few good bumps, some from BTC appreciating after mining.

Yes I will lose some, probably lots along the way. The resist for ETH is strong from $373 where it is at this moment all the way up through $400. I chose my target of $397 based on the trend of where people put their sell points. +/- $3 for mid price coins, +/- $30 for BTC, and some variation thereof for the cheap coins seems to work for me. If you look through the order book you will see a lot of people setting at somewhere between $397 and $400. Not a lot between $390 and $397 though so if we can get through the lines of the 373-380, 385 and make it to $390, unless it moves slow where people can react and set a lot of intermediate points where they are not now then it will be quick to my price point.

Point is, I could go for $400. It is a nice round number. There are so many for sale at that point that unless it was in such a high demand that it would surge up the case is likely that my ETH may not sell even though that price was touched. Just the volume of what is for sale. So I could grab a few more bucks but it would be better to sell just below and ride the push back and see if I can get it for less and ride it back up.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Thank you sir. I have to sit and really dig through and see. The volumes for sale at the various points make it hard to see ETH going up much higher unless people pull their orders to hold out for higher.
> 
> I pay my bills in USD. That is what my mortgage is in, student loans, electricity, food, etc. So the whole argument against fiat etc is rather silly.
> 
> Sorry if I was misleading. Half of the increase from $495 to $2K is from mining over the past few weeks. The rest is from trading. Most in a few good bumps, some from BTC appreciating after mining.


Doubling still pretty good. I would have done the same thing if I was in your position. But I semi-depend on this portion of capital for a down payment, so I can't afford to make moves that I will regret

Quote:


> Yes I will lose some, probably lots along the way. The resist for ETH is strong from $373 where it is at this moment all the way up through $400. I chose my target of $397 based on the trend of where people put their sell points. +/- $3 for mid price coins, +/- $30 for BTC, and some variation thereof for the cheap coins seems to work for me. If you look through the order book you will see a lot of people setting at somewhere between $397 and $400. Not a lot between $390 and $397 though so if we can get through the lines of the 373-380, 385 and make it to $390, unless it moves slow where people can react and set a lot of intermediate points where they are not now then it will be quick to my price point.
> 
> Point is, I could go for $400. It is a nice round number. There are so many for sale at that point that unless it was in such a high demand that it would surge up the case is likely that my ETH may not sell even though that price was touched. Just the volume of what is for sale. So I could grab a few more bucks but it would be better to sell just below and ride the push back and see if I can get it for less and ride it back up.


pretty much how stock works

good luck to you on ETH. I truly hope it rises past 430, but there ain't no rush, I can wait.

EDIT : might have to cut on monero. The drop is starting to get unbearable.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> BCC or BCH? Cause if you mean Bitcoin cash it's ticker is BCH... I bought after a small crash at 596 and then it proceeded to go to 576... It probably will go back up.


Depends on exchange... if you look at the exchanges page on CMC you can see about 35% are BCC and the rest are BCH tickers.









It's also problematic as there is a coin with that already (BitConnectCoin) although I don't think it will ever get on any _real_ exchanges. LOL


----------



## Dagamus NM

I saw the resist lines moving down on ETH. Jumped out at $380. OMG is doing well but will stall towards $11 and then drop. Doesn't really matter much to me as I am not on that exchange.

All my money is out. Made back most of what I lost on Monero Monday.

Just watching things until I get a feeling to put it back in. Might just sit on my hands until Friday and see if I can catch BTC swinging down towards $4K.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> You know most gold comes from exploiting peoples of third world countries right?


So does the tantulum mineral that is in all are computers and cell phones. We all have blood on our hands.

At least gold is a tangible object.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So does the tantulum mineral that is in all are computers and cell phones. We all have blood on our hands.
> 
> At least gold is a tangible object.


More tangible than crypto sure, but you still cannot eat it.

Crypto is a decent thing to have and play with. So is gold. Just don't be all holier than thou about it.

If it is an unstable future you are worried about you should invest in guns, powder, reloading supplies etc.

Crypto is the only thing that makes me money from my computers when I am not using them.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I had mine set at a ceiling that I knew it would eventually hit and it did. It went higher but it will eventually drop down then I will buy more.
> 
> It is ultimately gambling. Sometimes you lose money.
> 
> The Ethereum I bought this morning is worth $13 more per coin than I paid.
> 
> There are certain price points where people sell a lot at. Look at the order book on your exchange if you have one and you will see where a lot of coin is set to sell at as well as what price a lot will purchase at. Those are local or temporary resist and support lines respectively. Trade within those margins and make a few bucks almost every time.
> 
> For instance, on my exchange I can see 100 sell orders and 100 buy orders. I see sell volumes of significance of 308.273 ETH at $373.711, 266.288 @ 374.75, 249.712 @ 375.00, 293.735 @ 375.50, 457.782 @ 377.59, 383.346 @ 377.89097, 409.748 @ 378.99999, 728.881 @ 379.00, 541 @ 380.00, 492.314 @ 384.79, 150 @ 386.96
> 
> So that means all ten pages of orders need to go and there have been a bunch added as well as the volumes have changed in the time that it took me to type this. But you get the general idea that a whole bunch on just this exchange have to sell before we get close to my sell price of 397. Might take two days to get there. If my fees were lower I could trade in smaller swings. Eventually I will get there.
> 
> Same on the buying side. After selling you might wonder how low it will go on the next decline. Have to look at the volumes on the buying side. Only several hundred ETH on the buy side between our current price and a drop down to 360/ETH. So if it moved the other way I could sell at whatever I wanted to jump out at as it would likely be higher than I paid plus fees and put in a buy order for it at 360.02 and make sure that my buy order is filled before the others so that as the buying pushes it back up I don't miss out.


Thanks for writing that up, it makes more sense now and I hadn't looked at the order book much.
If i did look at anything else it was the other line chart on the side that I still don't fully follow, but know it is relating to price and volume to make steps.

I was out on a 5 day work trip that I just returned from so I can reread these things again and study it all a bit more now.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I saw the resist lines moving down on ETH. Jumped out at $380. OMG is doing well but will stall towards $11 and then drop. Doesn't really matter much to me as I am not on that exchange.
> 
> All my money is out. Made back most of what I lost on Monero Monday.
> 
> Just watching things until I get a feeling to put it back in. Might just sit on my hands until Friday and see if I can catch BTC swinging down towards $4K.


can't believe I traded away a few monero at the absolute low point yesterday lol....hopefully it can build a nice base at 125-130.

don't think 4K BTC would be possible short term. Oh well, could buy spare portions with that monero money if it really does


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> All my money is out. Made back most of what I lost on Monero Monday.


How'd you manage to lose money with Monero? Whatever happened to buy and hold? The fact that you somehow managed to lose money with a coin that more or less tripled in value since the beginning of August shows that maybe you should give that a try instead of constantly attempting to time the market.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> How'd you manage to lose money with Monero? Whatever happened to buy and hold? The fact that you somehow managed to lose money with a coin that more or less tripled in value since the beginning of August shows that maybe you should give that a try instead of constantly attempting to time the market.


Not interested in buy and hold. Maybe when I have a bigger base. But right now I am watching for dips during growth trends or just buying at market when an upturn starts and selling before it peaks. Made a few bucks with BCH last night on a nice little rally. Could have made more but didn't want the risk.

I cut out of monero at a lower price than I had paid. Had I waited it would have come back up but ETH was showing greater growth and I picked right. I took a $70 loss on the monero but pulled a $200 gain on the ETH. Then went back to monero yesterday morning and got that $70 back then pulled out and went to BCH. Now everything is in USD.

Busy doing other stuff today so may or may not try a quick grab at a few bucks. Otherwise I will put in a buy for BTC at a low price, maybe around $4200 and see if the Friday morning nicehash payout pushes the price down. It doesn't always, but more often than not. Then it has all week to climb. Should be good for a 7-10% drop. If not then I lose nothing, cancel my order and play with B team cryptos for another week. Still get my $300+ weekly BTC payout.

Have seen some new algorithms show up this week. Anybody know much about keccak or whatever it is called?


----------



## SwishaMane

Anyone ever had shapeshift fail at a conversion? I was getting some OMG into MEW, and I did a test conversion at 1 OMG, and it worked fine. Went full tard on the rest I wanted, and it failed. Sent support a ticket with screenshots, all info, etc...

Just wondering if anyone has experience with a failed conversion? How was it solved? Timely manner? A hassle??


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Anyone ever had shapeshift fail at a conversion? I was getting some OMG into MEW, and I did a test conversion at 1 OMG, and it worked fine. Went full tard on the rest I wanted, and it failed. Sent support a ticket with screenshots, all info, etc...
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experience with a failed conversion? How was it solved? Timely manner? A hassle??


Not sure on Bitfinex, but generally you just refresh or run it again. Sometimes things fail as the conversion rates are dynamic. A change during entry can cause a fail.

If it is not in an active order status then likely nothing happened. If your coin disappeared then that is different. What do your balances show?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> ... Still get my $300+ weekly BTC payout. ...


How many GPUs in total are you running to pull in $300/week and is this just all running NiceHash for the ease or mining anything else specifically?
My follow up for curiosity is how much does this mining increase your electric bill? (Obviously you are netting a good profit, but fun to see how much it costs to run)


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Not sure on Bitfinex, but generally you just refresh or run it again. Sometimes things fail as the conversion rates are dynamic. A change during entry can cause a fail.
> 
> If it is not in an active order status then likely nothing happened. If your coin disappeared then that is different. What do your balances show?


I lost all the LTC I was converting, and the block explorer shows the failure clearly. Im hoping they can do me a solid. IDK if the failure was the ethereum network, shapeshift themselves or what. They got the deposit, said OMG was sent, and when I clicked "See it on the blockchain", the error was there. Im hoping my LTC isnt gone...







Good thing it won't be the biggest loss.

Depending on their response will depend if I ever use it again...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> How many GPUs in total are you running to pull in $300/week and is this just all running NiceHash for the ease or mining anything else specifically?
> My follow up for curiosity is how much does this mining increase your electric bill? (Obviously you are netting a good profit, but fun to see how much it costs to run)


16 at the moment, 18 if you count each 295x2 as 2x290x. 6x Titan X Pascal, 4x 980Ti, 2x 295x2, 3x1070, 1x r9 280x. Going to get more 1070s. Power bill is about 50% of what I make mining atm. It was about $700 last month between home and the office. I just got 18 powered pcie risers for going 1x to 16x so my totals will likely double by the end of the year if it remains profitable. Plus the price of electricity drops in 7 days so I can take that difference and plug that directly into GPUs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> I lost all the LTC I was converting, and the block explorer shows the failure clearly. Im hoping they can do me a solid. IDK if the failure was the ethereum network, shapeshift themselves or what. They got the deposit, said OMG was sent, and when I clicked "See it on the blockchain", the error was there. Im hoping my LTC isnt gone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it won't be the biggest loss.
> 
> Depending on their response will depend if I ever use it again...


Sorry to hear it man. Hopefully they correct it. Otherwise ditch that place. Seems shady, also the only place certain cryptos are traded but such is life.


----------



## Dagamus NM

So BTC has been dropping for an hour slow and steady. Will see how I judge but I expect to see a slow drop the next 11 hours followed by a steeper drop once all the US sellers start dumping in the morning. It will continue to drop until some point that those that started the drop see fit to buy and it will go up again. Lather, rinse, repeat as we climb to 5K.

I am probably wrong. It is creeping back up now. Well, either my current BTC is worth more in the morning when I get it or I will be buying. Maybe I will just stay away from BTC. How much gas can be left in the tank?

I heard Glenn Beck talking about portfolios and how much bitcoin should you have. He was hawking gold of course, but that it is talked about as part of a overall investment portfolio is quite mainstream considering his audience.


----------



## Ceadderman

Kay, I'm gonna ask this question(probably for the billionth time) again, simply because I want a good wallet and one that can be stored on a flash drive. I started to download Jaxx but during the file transfer I decided to backstop Jaxx through Google. Not even 30 seconds in I came upon a link that they've been compromised(12 June 2017 listing) allowing the offender to not only gain access to their wallet, but to use the holder keys to change access and Jaxx doesn't even have to be logged in to transfer coin.

So which should I be looking for and is it able to be stored on a flash drive?









Or can I store on a flash drive and pool funds to wallet should I want to sell or purchase on the web?









~Ceadder


----------



## ku4eto

Is that for BTC ? Why would you need BTC wallet, unless you mine it?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Is that for BTC ? Why would you need BTC wallet, unless you mine it?


Just. Wut?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Just. Wut?


You captured my thought exactly...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Is that for BTC ? Why would you need BTC wallet, unless you mine it?


Why would you need a regular wallet? Or a bank account?
You can purchase BTC, receive it as payroll (or use a service to convert a portion of your payroll to it), you can sell stuff for it, etc. Also, it's pretty handy when you want to sell some or purchase something with it as well.

Almost like it's a cryptographic _currency_.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You captured my thought exactly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need a regular wallet? Or a bank account?
> You can purchase BTC, receive it as payroll (or use a service to convert a portion of your payroll to it), you can sell stuff for it, etc. Also, it's pretty handy when you want to sell some or purchase something with it as well.
> 
> Almost like it's a cryptographic _currency_.


Well, there are like online wallets or you can use directly the exchange


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well, there are like online wallets or you can use directly the exchange


Depends on what you are doing. If you are holding long term then it is best to control your coin in a wallet. If you are mining you have to have a wallet.

Keeping money on an exchange is only a good idea if you are actively trading. After Mt. Gox, BTC-e and others people should be skeptical of keeping funds in an exchange.

Funny thing, nicehash changed out the payout date to tomorrow.

BTC keep on climbing. Pull the rest up with you. But please drop tonight so I can buy back in. 10% drop would be nice.


----------



## ku4eto

XRP and ETC at 30% plus today. And i had so much work, that i missed it. Seems like their price will be at least 10% on top of the previous one.

Yea, i am doing both actually. Using Kraken and the monero cli wallet.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Depends on what you are doing. If you are holding long term then it is best to control your coin in a wallet. If you are mining you have to have a wallet.
> 
> Keeping money on an exchange is only a good idea if you are actively trading. After Mt. Gox, BTC-e and others people should be skeptical of keeping funds in an exchange.
> 
> Funny thing, nicehash changed out the payout date to tomorrow.
> 
> BTC keep on climbing. Pull the rest up with you. But please drop tonight so I can buy back in. 10% drop would be nice.


I thought Nicehash's weekly payout was on Tuesday morning, did something change?
I know if you earn like 0.1 BTC you can get paid out daily, but the 0.01 BTC which takes me a few weeks with a single 1070 used to pay on Tuesdays.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kay, I'm gonna ask this question(probably for the billionth time) again, simply because I want a good wallet and one that can be stored on a flash drive. I started to download Jaxx but during the file transfer I decided to backstop Jaxx through Google. Not even 30 seconds in I came upon a link that they've been compromised(12 June 2017 listing) allowing the offender to not only gain access to their wallet, but to use the holder keys to change access and Jaxx doesn't even have to be logged in to transfer coin.
> 
> So which should I be looking for and is it able to be stored on a flash drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or can I store on a flash drive and pool funds to wallet should I want to sell or purchase on the web?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder






I am not sure on the flash drive portion and I guess don't fully understand why you want it on there, but for a desktop wallet that is fully in your control, I like Electrum.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I thought Nicehash's weekly payout was on Tuesday morning, did something change?
> I know if you earn like 0.1 BTC you can get paid out daily, but the 0.01 BTC which takes me a few weeks with a single 1070 used to pay on Tuesdays.


Yeah, they changed it a couple of weeks ago from Tuesday to Friday. But no payout this morning, it changed late yesterday to Friday. Not sure why.

For the first couple of months I would watch my payout and the behavior of BTC. The price usually (not always) runs up high and then drops right before the payout. Watch the selling over the day after payout and you will see a ton of transactions selling somewhere between 0.1 and 0.01. And then it goes back up. This trend got me into trading. Waiting on XMR to go back above $150 right now.

So many coins ran high the past 24 hours but most seem to be stalling right now.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i am considering investing.

currently know someone who says their getting 1400hs with 2x460 mining XMR with his system and each one will run me about 1k

is it worth it to get amd/raedon or should I build with intel?


----------



## SwishaMane

YO, LTC shooting for $100.... History in the making!

BTC going for $5k. HOLY ISH!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i am considering investing.
> 
> currently know someone who says their getting 1400hs with 2x460 mining XMR with his system and each one will run me about 1k
> 
> is it worth it to get amd/raedon or should I build with intel?


There are a lot of variables to consider. 1400h/s is not worth very much money. I would not pay 1k for that system. This week mining XMR has been profitable but more often then not you will want to run something else. I have three CPUs running XMR right now and they get 1870h/s right now. Granted those are a 6950X and two 5960Xs.

The biggest things that should drive your decision are what else would you do with this PC? It is will only ever mine then get the cheapest CPU/motherboard combo, some powered riser cables, a couple of mid-level psus, and spend everything else on GPUs. 460s are pretty underwhelming. The difficulty in getting the higher end cards makes getting in challenging. Pascal has really changed the game for NVidia though. While still more expensive, the performance is there. With the value of cryptos up, I make about $15 a day with 18GPUs. The 1070s are the best bang for the buck. 1060 is probably ok. Not sure how much memory they have but the more the better. Drop the power limit and boost the memory to maximize hash rate vs power for most algorithms. Some prefer a higher core and are less on the memory. Others run slower if the memory is boosted too high.

If you are looking at a system that you actually use then you should consider whatever you can get into cheaply while still meeting your needs.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i am considering investing.
> 
> currently know someone who says their getting 1400hs with 2x460 mining XMR with his system and each one will run me about 1k
> 
> is it worth it to get amd/raedon or should I build with intel?


No, its not possible. You can do with RX 460 (!!!), unlocked and modded timings MAXIMUM ~525h/s. It would have to be RX470, to do over 700h/s.
And with 2.1kh/s, i have done for ~2 months, ~12h per day = 4 XMR coins.


----------



## Dagamus NM

And that Nicehash BTC drop, as predicted. It will drop more as miners dump their coin hoping to not lose too much. With the long US holiday weekend it will be even more stretched out as people are distracted.

It went from $4970 to $4600. Not a 10% drop this time, but a drop nonetheless. Support is crazy strong. Keep it up Kim Jong Un.

I put $1k on it at $4685 and another $1k on a bid at $4500. It may or may not hit that buy this weekend.

Finally College Football today. Alabama FSU tonight to start the season. FSU likely will get rolled but I hope they win.

Just saw another business I use accepts both bitcoin and litecoin. Miller performance does BMW tuning and parts etc. Pretty cool.


----------



## caenlen

I am considering buying some cloud mining, NiceHash is a legit website for it? Considering dropping 5k on it as I think Bitcoin will hit 6k before years end, today drop was just those not seeing the mid-term future and cashing out quick due to greed.

if I want to buy monero or bitcoin is this website legit? https://changelly.com/


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am considering buying some cloud mining, NiceHash is a legit website for it? Considering dropping 5k on it as I think Bitcoin will hit 6k before years end, today drop was just those not seeing the mid-term future and cashing out quick due to greed.
> 
> if I want to buy monero or bitcoin is this website legit? https://changelly.com/


Today's drop was from miners that need to pay their electric bill.

You need to sign up with an exchange. Coinbase or Kraken are the go to exchanges. Then you can transfer money in or mine and sell.

People seem to make money buying mining through nicehash. I don't know how exactly it works, but those buying hashing power pay for my mining. I keep getting money so people keep buying hashing power and they must be making money.

I cannot say which would be best, not what I am experienced with.

For the BTC drops, if you can be in a position to buy when miners are selling which regularly is 12-36 hours after the nicehash payout for the week but could drag out a bit longer due to the holiday and hold until just before the next one you will be good.

I was expecting the peak to come late Thursday night or very early Friday morning but nicehash changed the weekly payout to Saturday at 0354. It peaked Friday night at 4970. When I woke up it was already climbing back from $4600. I knew it would go lower but me being impulsive grabbed it back a bit higher.

It will climb and climb slowly then start moving faster towards the end of the week.

Not saying that nicehash payouts are the only factor, but more often then not we see a dip of 10% on payout day. And why not, let it run up, sell and buy it back cheaper from those that need to sell theirs. Or just pick it up in a trough and let them sit through the bumps.

The next payout is 09/09 @0354 (unless they change it). If they had a schedule that was too predictable investors would see it and wait. This dip was a little larger because the delay in payment made it eight days worth of mining. Sometimes they will pay early for no reason.

It sure does affect the market though. Just watch.

When it drops a lot of the others will but with a slight delay. Just as they often climb with a slight delay.

Edit: So I have been watching the order books and charts on Kraken which has been oddly out of sync with Coin Mark/Cryptocompare. Anyhow, a lot of people bought at the dip and set their sell lines, one of which was 100 coins at $4,720.00. I was curious how long the graph would bounce off of this resist limiter. It first met the line at 2302MST, bounced off of it with a few sells between $4,710 and $4,720 and finally broke through at 2346MST. 44 minutes to break through 100 coins after a down day. Nice, order book had pretty much nothing between $4,720 and $4,800. South Korea loves Crypto and has money. Awesome.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Today's drop was from miners that need to pay their electric bill.
> 
> You need to sign up with an exchange. Coinbase or Kraken are the go to exchanges. Then you can transfer money in or mine and sell.
> 
> People seem to make money buying mining through nicehash. I don't know how exactly it works, but those buying hashing power pay for my mining. I keep getting money so people keep buying hashing power and they must be making money.
> 
> I cannot say which would be best, not what I am experienced with.
> 
> For the BTC drops, if you can be in a position to buy when miners are selling which regularly is 12-36 hours after the nicehash payout for the week but could drag out a bit longer due to the holiday and hold until just before the next one you will be good.
> 
> I was expecting the peak to come late Thursday night or very early Friday morning but nicehash changed the weekly payout to Saturday at 0354. It peaked Friday night at 4970. When I woke up it was already climbing back from $4600. I knew it would go lower but me being impulsive grabbed it back a bit higher.
> 
> It will climb and climb slowly then start moving faster towards the end of the week.
> 
> Not saying that nicehash payouts are the only factor, but more often then not we see a dip of 10% on payout day. And why not, let it run up, sell and buy it back cheaper from those that need to sell theirs. Or just pick it up in a trough and let them sit through the bumps.
> 
> The next payout is 09/09 @0354 (unless they change it). If they had a schedule that was too predictable investors would see it and wait. This dip was a little larger because the delay in payment made it eight days worth of mining. Sometimes they will pay early for no reason.
> 
> It sure does affect the market though. Just watch.
> 
> When it drops a lot of the others will but with a slight delay. Just as they often climb with a slight delay.
> 
> Edit: So I have been watching the order books and charts on Kraken which has been oddly out of sync with Coin Mark/Cryptocompare. Anyhow, a lot of people bought at the dip and set their sell lines, one of which was 100 coins at $4,720.00. I was curious how long the graph would bounce off of this resist limiter. It first met the line at 2302MST, bounced off of it with a few sells between $4,710 and $4,720 and finally broke through at 2346MST. 44 minutes to break through 100 coins after a down day. Nice, order book had pretty much nothing between $4,720 and $4,800. South Korea loves Crypto and has money. Awesome.


Thank you for the insights, I still can't believe I had a 7990 in 2012 mining Bitcoin and I stopped because I thought it would not go anywhere, and my electricity was free as well at the time.

Man. So many regrets in life, I almost bought a bunch of Ethereum when it was $9 a coin as well, but I backed out saying it is not going anywhere, I almost bought AMD stock when it was a little over $1 a share knowing Ryzen and Vega might change things on a hunch, and still I backed out at the last second. I just have such limited savings, my hunches are good... but yeah... so bummed at my life right now. Funny how powerful missed chances in life are, I really am entering a depression on all my missed opportunities in life, lol. Oh well, I'll be dead in 30 years and time is nothing but a drop in the pond all things considered.


----------



## Dagamus NM

If you focus on missed opportunities you will keep missing them.

There are lots of coins. Some will go up and some will become worthless. Tether seems like a decent bet. At $1 per coin it might becom e worth something, it might not. It is cheap enough to take the risk. Ripple is another that is dirt cheap. The setup of the coin makes it so that there will be less and less over time so could be a good investment.

I understand the hesitation with putting money into it. I haven't put anything in other than what I have mined. While I sure could use that money for other things I understand that it takes money to make money. The more I leave in the more I can make from trading what I mine. Though it seems that all I have traded would have been the same had I just left my money in Bitcoin. At least I am not behind.

Last night's run up to $4,745 was cool to watch the resists get broken through but the support lines were just not there to keep the price up. Lots of small sell amounts (likely those associated with weekly payouts judging by the volumes) pushed the price lower overnight. Support is still weak.

Kraken shows $4,540 and cryptocompare shows $4,470. Not sure why the discrepancy. Likely something wrong, out of sync. It is a holiday weekend so nobody is paying attention I suppose. Tuesday will pickup, probably Monday night. Kim Jon Un just detonated another nuke and they are saying they fit a hydrogen bomb onto a missile so lets see how that affects South Korean and Japanese trading.

Need American office workers to get back to investing rather than grilling though. It will take a lot of support to break $5K, likely Friday after next.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> If you focus on missed opportunities you will keep missing them.
> 
> There are lots of coins. Some will go up and some will become worthless. Tether seems like a decent bet. At $1 per coin it might becom e worth something, it might not. It is cheap enough to take the risk. Ripple is another that is dirt cheap. The setup of the coin makes it so that there will be less and less over time so could be a good investment.
> 
> I understand the hesitation with putting money into it. I haven't put anything in other than what I have mined. While I sure could use that money for other things I understand that it takes money to make money. The more I leave in the more I can make from trading what I mine. Though it seems that all I have traded would have been the same had I just left my money in Bitcoin. At least I am not behind.
> 
> Last night's run up to $4,745 was cool to watch the resists get broken through but the support lines were just not there to keep the price up. Lots of small sell amounts (likely those associated with weekly payouts judging by the volumes) pushed the price lower overnight. Support is still weak.
> 
> Kraken shows $4,540 and cryptocompare shows $4,470. Not sure why the discrepancy. Likely something wrong, out of sync. It is a holiday weekend so nobody is paying attention I suppose. Tuesday will pickup, probably Monday night. Kim Jon Un just detonated another nuke and they are saying they fit a hydrogen bomb onto a missile so lets see how that affects South Korean and Japanese trading.
> 
> Need American office workers to get back to investing rather than grilling though. It will take a lot of support to break $5K, likely Friday after next.


Can you explain to me why so many coins exist? I get why Monero exists it is much harder to trace it than Bitcoin, but Litecoin, Ripple, Tether, on and and on and on.... I just don't get it. I sort of get Tether but even then it is more a meh then anything imo, overall though most of these coins are just copies. Monero is the only one I see actually having a chance at surpassing bitcoin, because at least it separates itself from the crowd by being untraceable for the most part. I am bullish on Monero, but I still can't figure out how to set up my 1070 to mine it even after youtube videos watching it... if anyone wants to make like 10 bucks, and I trust you, ill give you teamviewer access to my laptop to set it up, pm me.
lol


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can you explain to me why so many coins exist? I get why Monero exists it is much harder to trace it than Bitcoin, but Litecoin, Ripple, Tether, on and and on and on.... I just don't get it. I sort of get Tether but even then it is more a meh then anything imo, overall though most of these coins are just copies. Monero is the only one I see actually having a chance at surpassing bitcoin, because at least it separates itself from the crowd by being untraceable for the most part. I am bullish on Monero, but I still can't figure out how to set up my 1070 to mine it even after youtube videos watching it... if anyone wants to make like 10 bucks, and I trust you, ill give you teamviewer access to my laptop to set it up, pm me.
> lol


XMR-STAK-NVIDIA. You use this as miner. Or ccminer.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can you explain to me why so many coins exist? I get why Monero exists it is much harder to trace it than Bitcoin, but Litecoin, Ripple, Tether, on and and on and on.... I just don't get it. I sort of get Tether but even then it is more a meh then anything imo, overall though most of these coins are just copies. Monero is the only one I see actually having a chance at surpassing bitcoin, because at least it separates itself from the crowd by being untraceable for the most part. I am bullish on Monero, but I still can't figure out how to set up my 1070 to mine it even after youtube videos watching it... if anyone wants to make like 10 bucks, and I trust you, ill give you teamviewer access to my laptop to set it up, pm me.
> lol


It seems most exist to take peoples money or they are actually doing something. Some coins exist just for the sake of existing but without network power to run them they die.

Some are research related, others run other types of transactions. While many cryptos are for transactions that people don't want traced, most are out in the open and a means of running a large transaction network with low transaction fees.

PayPal revolutionized transactions by allowing peer to peer over the internet so that things like eBay could work. It revolutionized commerce worldwide. It is still expensive, but cheaper for the most part than being a merchant that directly accepts credit cards unless you sell above a certain volume.

But that model will not work for other transactions, particularly micro transactions. This really is where the beauty of cryptos shine. Utilities, like gas water and electric could change to dynamic pricing to better match supply and demand to bring better consumer rates while keeping profits up by running the transactions through a blockchain network.

Be bullish on Monero if you like. All of the top coins are appreciating over time. Why settle on one? Until something beats Bitcoin's price, that will remain the standard. If you want to trade and make money that way then don't settle for any one coin again, watch the trends. As far a losses over the past two days, it seems that Ripple and Bitcoin Cash held their values well compared to others.

If you put in orders for certain currencies at price points under support lines you will catch them at weak moments. If you got a hundred bucks you aren't using, put it on ripple to hit 19 cents, if you got another put it at 18 cents. Money sitting in the exchange doing nothing will do just that but there is no loss for you. Just like if it was in your pocket. But if it hits and you are able to buy at that price then great. The price may go lower and you then have to wait. Sometimes you have to wait a day, sometimes a week, sometimes months if you really mistimed your buy. The big ones all come back up.

People were claiming Ethereum was dead when it went from $400 in June to $200 in July. What happened in August though? We are in September now. Utilities that charge a premium during the summer are coming off of that. I have three more days and then my effective rate drops by several cents per kWhr. That becomes more profit for me. Granted the hit to the nonBTC cryptos affects mining profits but still better with lower electricity costs.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> If you focus on missed opportunities you will keep missing them.
> 
> There are lots of coins. Some will go up and some will become worthless. Tether seems like a decent bet. At $1 per coin it might becom e worth something, it might not. It is cheap enough to take the risk. Ripple is another that is dirt cheap. The setup of the coin makes it so that there will be less and less over time so could be a good investment.
> 
> I understand the hesitation with putting money into it. I haven't put anything in other than what I have mined. While I sure could use that money for other things I understand that it takes money to make money. The more I leave in the more I can make from trading what I mine. Though it seems that all I have traded would have been the same had I just left my money in Bitcoin. At least I am not behind.
> 
> Last night's run up to $4,745 was cool to watch the resists get broken through but the support lines were just not there to keep the price up. Lots of small sell amounts (likely those associated with weekly payouts judging by the volumes) pushed the price lower overnight. Support is still weak.
> 
> Kraken shows $4,540 and cryptocompare shows $4,470. Not sure why the discrepancy. Likely something wrong, out of sync. It is a holiday weekend so nobody is paying attention I suppose. Tuesday will pickup, probably Monday night. Kim Jon Un just detonated another nuke and they are saying they fit a hydrogen bomb onto a missile so lets see how that affects South Korean and Japanese trading.
> 
> Need American office workers to get back to investing rather than grilling though. It will take a lot of support to break $5K, likely Friday after next.


DO NOT buy tether as an investment.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Pretty big drops across the board today.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Pretty big drops across the board today.


Because BTC hit all time high so doing its usual correction BUT China also banned ICO's causing further drops which causes people to panic sell, people to short AND people selling some portfolio to buy up the cheaper LTC/ETH/Altcoins


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> can't believe I traded away a few monero at the absolute low point yesterday lol....hopefully it can build a nice base at 125-130.
> 
> don't think 4K BTC would be possible short term. Oh well, could buy spare portions with that monero money if it really does


$4127 is pretty close to $4K, a lot closer than $4,970. We'll what it does the next 12 hours. Likely a climb up and up after midnight MST for the next several days followed by another weekend dip. Then up to $5K.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> $4127 is pretty close to $4K, a lot closer than $4,970. We'll what it does the next 12 hours. Likely a climb up and up after midnight MST for the next several days followed by another weekend dip. Then up to $5K.


I'm thinking it's going to crash like this analyst summises

https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/89pJvNbd-BTCUSD-New-Paradigm-Phase/

I'm expecting it to go anywhere between $3600 - $2000 mark and then I'm buying for the inevitable pump back to the next ATH around $6k-$7k


----------



## Blameless

An interesting opinion piece that largely rings true to me: https://ethereumprice.org/when-icos-fail/

ICOs have been pretty absurd and I'm not at all surprised to see governments crack down on them.

Still, I'm more optimistic about the recent corrections than anything. I'm still mining and price drops now will limit difficulty increases. Plenty of investment opportunities coming around as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> most of these coins are just copies.


They are. Pumping and dumping a BTC clone or a useless ICO can make the creators a fortune...best to stay away from unproven cryptos/tokens unless you understand them, their origins, and have actual reason to expect they are filling a new niche or have the backing needed to stay around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Monero is the only one I see actually having a chance at surpassing bitcoin, because at least it separates itself from the crowd by being untraceable for the most part.


Monero has actual utility, but it's too niche to displace Bitcoin. Bitcoin is quite mainstream at this point, and there is far more legitimate money (where having a paper trail is not a disadvantage) than otherwise.


----------



## caenlen

Decided to drop $150 on Ripple and mine Monero. I'm fine with the risk of losing out on Ripple, but I am not even going to follow the price, will just set a reminder in my phone to check it once a year, maybe sell it in 5 or 6, who knows.

Anyways, should I use Changelly or Bitstamp to buy the Ripple? What is considered the best website for using credit card to buy a coin?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Decided to drop $150 on Ripple and mine Monero. I'm fine with the risk of losing out on Ripple, but I am not even going to follow the price, will just set a reminder in my phone to check it once a year, maybe sell it in 5 or 6, who knows.
> 
> Anyways, should I use Changelly or Bitstamp to buy the Ripple? What is considered the best website for using credit card to buy a coin?


I didn't know you could use credit cards to buy coins. That just seems like a terrible idea. Either put up cash or just mine and trade what you mine.

Ripple would have been a good buy yesterday. Pretty much buy if it is under $0.20, if you can catch a dip to $0.15 even better.

Just about everything is a good buy right now. It will climb slowly until early Saturday and then we will see another weekend drop, pickup Monday and keep on climbing. It would be nice to see ATH's by the 15th but I am a little reserved. Three day American holiday should recover faster than the effective four day weekend we had for 4th of July.

Might be a good idea to start watching out for South Korean holidays

October 3rd-9th might be a good time to not be holding.


----------



## mmonnin

Huh? Not able to use a CC to buy coins? A CC or bank transfer would be the easiest way to get started at an exchange without mining. Cash is paper currency, what cryptocurrency exchange has a physical place to deposit cash that is available for most people.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I didn't know you could use credit cards to buy coins. That just seems like a terrible idea. Either put up cash or just mine and trade what you mine.
> 
> Ripple would have been a good buy yesterday. Pretty much buy if it is under $0.20, if you can catch a dip to $0.15 even better.
> 
> Just about everything is a good buy right now. It will climb slowly until early Saturday and then we will see another weekend drop, pickup Monday and keep on climbing. It would be nice to see ATH's by the 15th but I am a little reserved. Three day American holiday should recover faster than the effective four day weekend we had for 4th of July.
> 
> Might be a good idea to start watching out for South Korean holidays
> 
> October 3rd-9th might be a good time to not be holding.


You sure it will keep rising? My prediction of a few months ago is coming true... governments are beginning to crack down on it... South Korea is planning the next crack down, and China intends to do even more than just ban ICO's.

https://cointelegraph.com/news/more-bad-news-ahead-for-chinese-bitcoin-ico-cryptocurrency-markets


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Huh? Not able to use a CC to buy coins? A CC or bank transfer would be the easiest way to get started at an exchange without mining. Cash is paper currency, what cryptocurrency exchange has a physical place to deposit cash that is available for most people.


I have a feeling by "cash" he meant a direct transaction from your checking account like an ACH, but could be wrong...

I hope a credit card just counts it like a normal purchase and doesn't have extra fees like a cash advance or something odd that hits you for a bigger upfront cost. Also I have a feeling you have a better chance of getting flagged by your CC company for a non-normal purchase and delay the buy so it might be smart to call ahead if you plan to use one.

*Edit: Also an assumption, but I have a feeling the people using a CC to make the initial purchase are not planning to have it revolve and pay interest a few times, they would pay off their cards every statement in full. If you are putting it on a CC and don't pay it all off, then I agree that doesn't sound very smart.*


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I have a feeling by "cash" he meant a direct transaction from your checking account like an ACH, but could be wrong...
> 
> I hope a credit card just counts it like a normal purchase and doesn't have extra fees like a cash advance or something odd that hits you for a bigger upfront cost. Also I have a feeling you have a better chance of getting flagged by your CC company for a non-normal purchase and delay the buy so it might be smart to call ahead if you plan to use one.


Yeah, ACH drafted from a checking account based on an available USD balance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You sure it will keep rising? My prediction of a few months ago is coming true... governments are beginning to crack down on it... South Korea is planning the next crack down, and China intends to do even more than just ban ICO's.
> 
> https://cointelegraph.com/news/more-bad-news-ahead-for-chinese-bitcoin-ico-cryptocurrency-markets


I strongly advise against ICOs. They should be regulated as most are just a scam. By reducing people getting burned on these, the market should actually do better long term. People have such remorse for not getting into BTC when it was worth nothing that they will buy into things that are nothing more than a pipe dream. Give me $10K and I will let you in on the ground floor of some new coin. Yeah right.

Prices are climbing again. If you bought high, just be patient. If you cannot be patient then you should not have put that money into it.

If you have money sitting, well you already missed the best buy in time for a couple of weeks. The volatility is good.

I am betting that the next, "oh my god, the sky is falling" will be October 9th. Well the 3rd through the 9th. I really hope to be able to quote myself in a month and have been right.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I have a feeling by "cash" he meant a direct transaction from your checking account like an ACH, but could be wrong...
> 
> I hope a credit card just counts it like a normal purchase and doesn't have extra fees like a cash advance or something odd that hits you for a bigger upfront cost. Also I have a feeling you have a better chance of getting flagged by your CC company for a non-normal purchase and delay the buy so it might be smart to call ahead if you plan to use one.
> 
> *Edit: Also an assumption, but I have a feeling the people using a CC to make the initial purchase are not planning to have it revolve and pay interest a few times, they would pay off their cards every statement in full. If you are putting it on a CC and don't pay it all off, then I agree that doesn't sound very smart.*


Then there's no difference between a direct transfer from a bank account and a CC. The only difference is if the exchange accepts it. I'd rather use a CC anyway. Cash back for one and it's another security between what I'm buying and my whole back account.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Then there's no difference between a direct transfer from a bank account and a CC. The only difference is if the exchange accepts it. I'd rather use a CC anyway. Cash back for one and it's another security between what I'm buying and my whole back account.


For some, but I think for the most part it is a great way to lose money you didn't have in the first place.

I get the security aspect of it and the incentives/perks that cards provide. Actually a pretty awesome way to rack up miles/points. Not for me though. I will stick to exchanging what I mine. Of course that also is not for everybody.


----------



## SwishaMane

All the nay-sayers just give me more knowing that this is the biggest thing since the internet. Don't be the laggard...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> All the nay-sayers just give me more knowing that this is the biggest thing since the internet. Don't be the laggard...


It is part of the internet based evolution of economies. Globalization is inevitable.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> It is part of the internet based evolution of economies. Globalization is inevitable.


Yet so many countries are voting in right wing nationalistic parties... I believe it is the future as well, but not for some time still...


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> It is part of the internet based evolution of economies. Globalization is inevitable.


I've alrdy been one of the ppl who kicked themselves int he teeth for not getting bitcoin when it was $30... I'm not missing it this time. I feel sorry for everyone who doesnt see it yet. I was too young for the dot com boom, but like I said, not missing the train to wealthy town. Next stop, Metropolis...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> I've alrdy been one of the ppl who kicked themselves int he teeth for not getting bitcoin when it was $30... I'm not missing it this time. I feel sorry for everyone who doesnt see it yet. I was too young for the dot com boom, but like I said, not missing the train to wealthy town. Next stop, Metropolis...


I hear you. I bought at $30 and $35 and spent them. Totally did not see the investment potential back then. I was so discouraged by mining LTC that I turned it off and tuned out. Even if I had I probably would have bailed after the Mt. Gox fiasco.

But yeah, I see it being something going forward. I won't get rich from it, but it will be better than nothing.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yet so many countries are voting in right wing nationalistic parties... I believe it is the future as well, but not for some time still...


Ebb and flow. I am not going to get into politics, but even in cases of moving backwards we collectively are moving towards globalization. Unless you adopt policies like North Korea with respect to information online, people will go around their government if need be.

The biggest hindrance is the lack of a good global shipping mechanism that can operate the way that amazon prime can with free two day on most items. That is quite a ways out yet. I would love to be able to order car parts straight from sellers in Germany or godzilla toys straight from Japan without dealing with the hassle or price that is shipping today.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The biggest hindrance is the lack of a good global shipping mechanism that can operate the way that amazon prime can with free two day on most items. That is quite a ways out yet. I would love to be able to order car parts straight from sellers in Germany or godzilla toys straight from Japan without dealing with the hassle or price that is shipping today.


I still just never see this happening, by the time Bitcoin reaches this level, it will already have so many fees on exchanges, and regulated by governments, and included in trade agreements like we have now, import taxes for some countries but not others, governments will not stand to be undermined, and Bitcoin is non ANON enough to go into the shadows if governments attack it.

Monero might have a future, but any other coin that is not fully ANON is doomed to fail in the "long term", short term I think Bitcoin will hit 9k max over next few years, but eventually governments will crack down on it, or they will tax it heavily and put pressure on exchanges for identity, increase your risk of being audited once your name pops up on one of IRS's special search databases after government orders access to such databases (it has already happened I think I read it once)... and at that point... might as well just use credit card or debit card fiat currency because it will be no different.

Fita currency is not going to die, even if it crashes hard, 300 million people will still wake up in America and head to work, Venezuela has not even failed yet and its money is worthless. Fiat currency and globalization are two sides of the same coin, no other country can allow another country to fail, because if Syria... a tiny little nation like Syria can fell and disrupt the entire western civilization on many fronts and strata... I'd hate to see what happen when 300 million americans have a useless currency from a fiat currency bust... the entire world would collapse.

sure gas might hit 6 bucks a gallon if the currency crashes, but that will teach people restraint until the fiat currency bust is over and everything gets going again.

Personally, I am waiting for Japan or another nation to come out with a quantum encrypted cryptocurrency and I read Japan is working on one. When that comes out... then I am all in.

I will see one thing though, Ripple has some glaring flaws for sure, but the fact it is so much faster than Bitcoin and is going for the bank integration support... something about Ripple does feel right. I am going to buy.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I still just never see this happening, by the time Bitcoin reaches this level, it will already have so many fees on exchanges, and regulated by governments, and included in trade agreements like we have now, import taxes for some countries but not others, governments will not stand to be undermined, and Bitcoin is non ANON enough to go into the shadows if governments attack it.
> 
> Monero might have a future, but any other coin that is not fully ANON is doomed to fail in the "long term", short term I think Bitcoin will hit 9k max over next few years, but eventually governments will crack down on it, or they will tax it heavily and put pressure on exchanges for identity, increase your risk of being audited once your name pops up on one of IRS's special search databases after government orders access to such databases (it has already happened I think I read it once)... and at that point... might as well just use credit card or debit card fiat currency because it will be no different.
> 
> Fita currency is not going to die, even if it crashes hard, 300 million people will still wake up in America and head to work, Venezuela has not even failed yet and its money is worthless. Fiat currency and globalization are two sides of the same coin, no other country can allow another country to fail, because if Syria... a tiny little nation like Syria can fell and disrupt the entire western civilization on many fronts and strata... I'd hate to see what happen when 300 million americans have a useless currency from a fiat currency bust... the entire world would collapse.
> 
> sure gas might hit 6 bucks a gallon if the currency crashes, but that will teach people restraint until the fiat currency bust is over and everything gets going again.
> 
> Personally, I am waiting for Japan or another nation to come out with a quantum encrypted cryptocurrency and I read Japan is working on one. When that comes out... then I am all in.
> 
> I will see one thing though, Ripple has some glaring flaws for sure, but the fact it is so much faster than Bitcoin and is going for the bank integration support... something about Ripple does feel right. I am going to buy.


Who pays taxes on cryptos? Suckers... and you have a good feeling about banker backed crypto like Ripple? You alrdy failed the test pimpin.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Who pays taxes on cryptos? Suckers... and you have a good feeling about banker backed crypto like Ripple? You alrdy failed the test pimpin.










Just wait and see. Governments are going straight to exchanges to track down bank accounts and force people to pay taxes on it all, unless you leave your money in Bitcoin forever, then congrats.









https://news.bitcoin.com/specifically-eu-us-intend-tax-bitcoin/

They are still working on how to regulate it and China just announced on top of banning ICO's basically, they will now also look into how to regulate the currency as a regular currency, Bitcoin is trackable 100%









but take care buddy


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait and see. Governments are going straight to exchanges to track down bank accounts and force people to pay taxes on it all, unless you leave your money in Bitcoin forever, then congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.bitcoin.com/specifically-eu-us-intend-tax-bitcoin/
> 
> They are still working on how to regulate it and China just announced on top of banning ICO's basically, they will now also look into how to regulate the currency as a regular currency, Bitcoin is trackable 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but take care buddy


Animosity much? lol, hope they enjoy taxing all $11 worth of BTC I have...


----------



## Norlig

Am I allowed to ask for recommendations in what I should invest in?

Registered on Coinbase and sent in 500€, can choose from Bitcoin, Ethereum and Litecoin


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Am I allowed to ask for recommendations in what I should invest in?
> 
> Registered on Coinbase and sent in 500€, can choose from Bitcoin, Ethereum and Litecoin


All three are bangin.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Animosity much? lol, hope they enjoy taxing all $11 worth of BTC I have...


They are not after low timers like you, they are after guys who have 50 grand show up in a bank account out of nowhere,









IRS is a monster and has more power than probably even the supreme court in some regards, I know technically that is not true, but they sure can make your life a living... well you know.

I see it happen to a friend once, the IRS destroyed him head to to. I never want to risk any issues with them personally. I even pay $39 a year for tax audit defense just so a professional will be able to help me walk through the process of it all if it ever happens to me.

The real question is what is Bitcoin worth? In order for its worth to increase more people are going to be needed to be brought in. UK and Dubai just announced today you can buy houses and apartments with Bitcoin...

I have so many regrets about not getting in on Bitcoin when the going was good... but oh well.

I think Bitcoin is going to dominate for several years, but I do think governments will say hey we need to regulate this hardcore before it can undermine our power and leverage in trade negotiations with our fiat currency, etc.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I am scared of the IRS. I have worked too much for what I have to lose it. If it is less than $1,000 I wouldn't worry about it but over that you should have enough cost deductions that you can be honest about your gains. Or mostly honest at least. In an audit you can play dumb as long as the amounts are within reasonable limits. But you never know where your future will take you. It would really stink to miss out on an opportunity because a previous tax filing comes back to haunt you.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Am I allowed to ask for recommendations in what I should invest in?
> 
> Registered on Coinbase and sent in 500€, can choose from Bitcoin, Ethereum and Litecoin


40% Bitcoin, 20% Litecoin, 10% Ether

And the other 30% buy more bitcoin but then send to another exchange and invest in some altcoin like Monero, Ripple, Dash, NEO, Omisego. zcash etc

Don't put all your eggs in one basket and have diverse portfolio


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> 40% Bitcoin, 20% Litecoin, 10% Ether
> 
> And the other 30% buy more bitcoin but then send to another exchange and invest in some altcoin like Monero, Ripple, Dash, NEO, Omisego. zcash etc
> 
> Don't put all your eggs in one basket and have diverse portfolio


Yep, I agree with this here.

I am not listening to logic though, I am so tired of studying all the markets. Not going to go hardcore, I am tossing the dice on Ripple mostly, will check back in 2-5 years to see if my investment will gain me anything or not, if not it is cool, but being a generation 3 block chain and much much much faster than Bitcoin, plus helping banks modernize with this generation 3 block-chain algorithm... there is a possibility it could take off.

Well I lied, they want my social security number in order to buy Ripple... yeah... no thanks... lol


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yep, I agree with this here.
> 
> I am not listening to logic though, I am so tired of studying all the markets. Not going to go hardcore, I am tossing the dice on Ripple mostly, will check back in 2-5 years to see if my investment will gain me anything or not, if not it is cool, but being a generation 3 block chain and much much much faster than Bitcoin, plus helping banks modernize with this generation 3 block-chain algorithm... there is a possibility it could take off.
> 
> Well I lied, they want my social security number in order to buy Ripple... yeah... no thanks... lol


They want a lot more than that. You can buy through more discreet platforms but you are going to pay a lot more for what you get.


----------



## caenlen

Can someone please help me setup my Vertcoin wallet?

Trying to mine it. Really want to support this coin and see where it goes. I like the idea that it is decentralized even more than Bitcoin, Bitcoin biggest downfall I think is that its a few very very large operations, specifically in China doing the mining. heh. bugs me a lot. really like the message of Vertcoin, and also I feel the one click mining it offers will bring in a lot of people mainstream.

I am using the web wallet... I copy my Recieve Address from the online website, but I don't see where to input it in the client...

So how does the client know where to send my coins?

Also, does anyone know if Vertcoin is a 3rd gen blockchain (making it significantly faster than Bitcoin which is a first gen blockchain?)


----------



## Hueristic

https://news.bitcoin.com/four-ico-startups-refund-investors-hours-after-china-bans-token-sales/

https://news.bitcoin.com/chinese-authorities-may-freeze-bank-accounts-tied-to-initial-coin-offerings/


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> https://news.bitcoin.com/four-ico-startups-refund-investors-hours-after-china-bans-token-sales/
> 
> https://news.bitcoin.com/chinese-authorities-may-freeze-bank-accounts-tied-to-initial-coin-offerings/


I don't think any of that matters anymore, ICO's were dead in the water awhile ago and everyone knew it.

and nm on my post... I just realized what to do, when I am ready to send Vertcoins I have mined to my Vertcoin online wallet, I simply send from address in client in downloaded to wallet address i have online, for some reason I thought my wallet address needed to go into the client itself as it mined.

anyways nevermind ya lol

I am bullish on Vertcoin with how easy and fair it is coming across. I really need to know if it is a 3rd gen block chain though... so if anyone knows please share


----------



## caenlen

Hey guys I am mining away for the first time ever since 2012 when I did Bitcoin briefly.

Everything is working great, here are a couple screenshots, I have one question... I edited the 4 .bat files at bottom with the Vertcoin offline wallet with the "receiving wallet address" this means when it all syncs up with Vertcoin in next few days my coins I have mined will show up there correct? Also, I am getting 590.02 H/s on Vertcoin... is that about right for a gtx 1070 at 1976 core 9ghz vram?





i dont think my hasrate is right... most people are getting 32 megahash on a gtx 1070... i guess the miner is not configured for a notebook gpu... dang... looks like im out of luck unless i did something wrong, i dont see what i did wrong though i did everything step by step.


----------



## diggiddi

Quik questiony'all, if/when Ethereum goes to POS how will that affect other coins tied to it?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hey guys I am mining away for the first time ever since 2012 when I did Bitcoin briefly.
> 
> Everything is working great, here are a couple screenshots, I have one question... I edited the 4 .bat files at bottom with the Vertcoin offline wallet with the "receiving wallet address" this means when it all syncs up with Vertcoin in next few days my coins I have mined will show up there correct? Also, I am getting 590.02 H/s on Vertcoin... is that about right for a gtx 1070 at 1976 core 9ghz vram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think my hasrate is right... most people are getting 32 megahash on a gtx 1070... i guess the miner is not configured for a notebook gpu... dang... looks like im out of luck unless i did something wrong, i dont see what i did wrong though i did everything step by step.


32 is close to a peak hashrate. It fluctuates quite a bit but my 1070s will go from 15MH/s to 40MH/s and sometimes higher but the sustained average is probably closer to 23MH/s. These are discrete liquid cooled cards. That said, the 1070 runs quite cool compared to other cards I have.

Looks like the Titan X Pascal does ~62MH/s at 70% Power limit and +399 mem. It decided to jump on the vert coin this morning.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> 32 is close to a peak hashrate. It fluctuates quite a bit but my 1070s will go from 15MH/s to 40MH/s and sometimes higher but the sustained average is probably closer to 23MH/s. These are discrete liquid cooled cards. That said, the 1070 runs quite cool compared to other cards I have.
> 
> Looks like the Titan X Pascal does ~62MH/s at 70% Power limit and +399 mem. It decided to jump on the vert coin this morning.


So my 1070 is not mining Vert correctly then? since I am only doing H and not MH?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quik questiony'all, if/when Ethereum goes to POS how will that affect other coins tied to it?


Nothing is tied to ETH. People will go to XMR,ETC and ZEC.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So my 1070 is not mining Vert correctly then? since I am only doing H and not MH?


It is likely that only your CPU is mining it.

If you download the nicehash miner for nvidia, open, install, then it will give you the option to benchmark all algorithms or specific ones. You can select Lyra2REv2 and turn off the rest. Then with only the GPU checked run the benchmark and tell it to start mining.

If you get a hashrate in MH/s you know it was setup incorrectly and troubleshoot there. If it agrees with your previous result then your GPU does not like this algorithm.

If the latter is the case, then try all benchmarks and see which one it chooses to mine. From there you can setup mining that coin directly if you want.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Nothing is tied to ETH. People will go to XMR,ETC and ZEC.


I think he is asking about the other coins that use daggerhashimoto as their base algorithm.

Like could you still mine ETC or some other crypto based on ETH tech that is not ETH.

The decision to change to POS is network specific. So other networks using that algorithm should be unaffected aside from seeing an increase in their respective hashrates due to people moving from ETH to whatever coin that is daggerhashimoto based.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I think he is asking about the other coins that use daggerhashimoto as their base algorithm.
> 
> Like could you still mine ETC or some other crypto based on ETH tech that is not ETH.
> 
> The decision to change to POS is network specific. So other networks using that algorithm should be unaffected aside from seeing an increase in their respective hashrates due to people moving from ETH to whatever coin that is daggerhashimoto based.


TY repped up


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> TY repped up


Much obliged. In addition to daggerhashimoto, ethash would be the same also.

If you go to cryptocompare and look at the BTC toplist. Then sort by algorithm you can see all of the coins that run on a specific algorithm.

I was scrolling through it earlier today and came across analcoin. Naturally I clicked on it to see if there was a description. Sadly there was not, just lots of jokes about pumping and dumping. Pretty amusing overall.

I usually only pay attention to the USD toplist and still only a handful of coins. There are thousands on the BTC toplist.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i just picked up a XFX RX 460 what can I expect to pull with this card mining xmr per day?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i just picked up a XFX RX 460 what can I expect to pull with this card mining xmr per day?


Unlocked to full core config and with custom timings ? 500h/s at ~50w for the GPU alone.


----------



## Curleyyy

THIS IS STARTING TO GET OUT OF HAND - and thus making me hate myself even more.

Can someone PLEASE PLEASE get me mining, I don't care how long it takes, or at what cost. THIS NEEDS TO HAPPEN.

I can make about 200mh/s currently at the most which is piss all AFAIK

Even still I need to start mining.

1.) What is the best coin to mine for NVIDIA (highest chance of reward)
2.) What is the best miner to use and with what settings

Here is a picture of what I'm currently doing:

monero-gui / wallet (https://getmonero.org/downloads/)
ccminer connecting to xmrpool.eu and no settings


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS STARTING TO GET OUT OF HAND - and thus making me hate myself even more.
> 
> Can someone PLEASE PLEASE get me mining, I don't care how long it takes, or at what cost. THIS NEEDS TO HAPPEN.
> 
> I can make about 200mh/s currently at the most which is piss all AFAIK
> 
> Even still I need to start mining.
> 
> 1.) What is the best coin to mine for NVIDIA (highest chance of reward)
> 2.) What is the best miner to use and with what settings
> 
> Here is a picture of what I'm currently doing:
> 
> monero-gui / wallet (https://getmonero.org/downloads/)
> ccminer connecting to xmrpool.eu and no settings


nVidia fares better than AMD in ZCash (ZEC). In ETH it does almost the same as AMD, in Monero, it does a bit less. Thats for hash power and power cons. Initial investment is still more expensive.


----------



## caenlen

China just announced they may be shutting down exchanges about 20 minutes ago.

Bitcoin is crashing already. As I predicted several months ago, governments will not stand to be undermined.

I am bullish on Ripple.









gen 3 blockchain is the future.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> China just announced they may be shutting down exchanges about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Bitcoin is crashing already. As I predicted several months ago, governments will not stand to be undermined.
> 
> I am bullish on Ripple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gen 3 blockchain is the future.


I will be bullish on Ripple when hell posts a hard freeze... but I wish you luck nonetheless.









And I'll be slightly (only _slightly_ mind you) concerned when the exchanges actually disappear from existence. I've been through at least a dozen 'proven shutdowns' by China, Russia, the US, etc... over the past 5 years. At least 90% of them provided good buying opportunities when nothing much happened. Bitcoin could actually benefit from a correction back to around the $2600 range IMO - shake out the weak hands and gather strength for the next bull run.

Also, I would say giving back 10% on anything that's up over 350% in a single year isn't accurately called a crash... it's not even a real correction.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I will be bullish on Ripple when hell posts a hard freeze... but I wish you luck nonetheless.


Ouch. Good luck. Ripple will NEVER be observed in my portfolio. Id rather hold pizzacoin before that vomit.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Every 10% drop people freak. Lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Ouch. Good luck. Ripple will NEVER be observed in my portfolio. Id rather hold pizzacoin before that vomit.


I love the hate Ripple gets. When in fact so many banks are embracing, not Ripple, but the gen 3 tech that Ripple is and Bitcoin is not.








Keep hating.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I love the hate Ripple gets. When in fact so many banks are embracing, not Ripple, but the gen 3 tech that Ripple is and Bitcoin is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep hating.


See, thats the thing about cryptos. THEY ARE DECENTRALIZED... linking a blockchain to a centralized mindset depletes the entire purpose... good luck on your crap coin.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> See, thats the thing about cryptos. THEY ARE DECENTRALIZED... linking a blockchain to a centralized mindset depletes the entire purpose... good luck on your crap coin.


caenlen is a troll. He's been trolling this thread forever just put him on ignore. He knows what your trying to tell him he just gets his laughs baiting people. Everyone ignore him and he will shrivel up and die.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> caenlen is a troll. He's been trolling this thread forever just put him on ignore. He knows what your trying to tell him he just gets his laughs baiting people. Everyone ignore him and he will shrivel up and die.


Makes sense. Anyone peddling Ripple is on some drugs science hasn't even discovered yet. Duely noted.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Much obliged. In addition to daggerhashimoto, ethash would be the same also.
> 
> If you go to cryptocompare and look at the BTC toplist. Then sort by algorithm you can see all of the coins that run on a specific algorithm.
> 
> I was scrolling through it earlier today and came across analcoin. Naturally I clicked on it to see if there was a description. Sadly there was not, just lots of jokes about pumping and dumping. Pretty amusing overall.
> 
> I usually only pay attention to the USD toplist and still only a handful of coins. There are thousands on the BTC toplist.


Thx again repped up


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> See, thats the thing about cryptos. THEY ARE DECENTRALIZED... linking a blockchain to a centralized mindset depletes the entire purpose... good luck on your crap coin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> caenlen is a troll. He's been trolling this thread forever just put him on ignore. He knows what your trying to tell him he just gets his laughs baiting people. Everyone ignore him and he will shrivel up and die.


Yeah, but the banks are buying Ripple blockchain gen 3 technology to help with the banking system... there has to be some value in that.

well w.e you can't read this anyway since you apparently blocked me, lol have a good one buds


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah, but the banks are buying Ripple blockchain gen 3 technology to help with the banking system... there has to be some value in that.
> 
> well w.e you can't read this anyway since you apparently blocked me, lol have a good one buds


Banks need to go man, that's the moral of my story. People are tired of the games. I'm tired of being snitched on if I deposit more than $5000. I'm tired of them being closed 10 hours a day and on Sat. and Sun. too. I'm tired of having an ATM fee AND being limited to $300 a day from an ATM. People are tired of the crap.

The only thing I like about my bank is online bill pay. Ill GLADLY pay by hand if it means ALL banks ceased to exist. No banks, then no govt., then no wars... Plain and simple.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Banks need to go man, that's the moral of my story. People are tired of the games. I'm tired of being snitched on if I deposit more than $5000. I'm tired of them being closed 10 hours a day and on Sat. and Sun. too. I'm tired of having an ATM fee AND being limited to $300 a day from an ATM. People are tired of the crap.
> 
> The only thing I like about my bank is online bill pay. Ill GLADLY pay by hand if it means ALL banks ceased to exist. No banks, then no govt., then no wars... Plain and simple.


LOL, although I salute your optimism... I'm pretty sure as long as there are 3 people left on this planet with differing opinions... at least two of them are gonna be fighting.









However, I certainly agree that if we could clear away many of the institutional obstacles to innovation, productivity, and the open exchange of resources.... it would be a world I would be much happier living in!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Banks need to go man, that's the moral of my story. People are tired of the games. I'm tired of being snitched on if I deposit more than $5000. I'm tired of them being closed 10 hours a day and on Sat. and Sun. too. I'm tired of having an ATM fee AND being limited to $300 a day from an ATM. People are tired of the crap.
> 
> The only thing I like about my bank is online bill pay. Ill GLADLY pay by hand if it means ALL banks ceased to exist. No banks, then no govt., then no wars... Plain and simple.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL, although I salute your optimism... I'm pretty sure as long as there are 3 people left on this planet with differing opinions... at least two of them are gonna be fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I certainly agree that if we could clear away many of the institutional obstacles to innovation, productivity, and the open exchange of resources.... it would be a world I would be much happier living in!


I agree with you both fully... I just don't see that ever happening... the vast majority of humans live paycheck to paycheck and will never invest in Bitcoin (which needs that mass investment to ever really reach more than a niche market share of a multi trillion dollar trading economy).

I observe peoples daily habits here in Ireland most have never heard of Bitcoin when I ask them, same in Indiana... you can't just get rid of institutions over night... maybe in 50 years... even then im not so sure, people are more dumb then you think, I doubt they could figure out how to send and receive money with a bitcoin wallet to be honest... I mean look at my small town in Indiana, most are not smart enough to even keep a bank account open. and I hate to break it to you, but you are going to need the majority of the population on board with Bitcoin in order for it to be "normal" and Bitcoin is just too slow... people don't like waiting for their money... I gift paypal money to a friend, its there instantly, and in my bank within 2 days if I want... Bitcoin gets backed up all the time... unless it becomes a gen 3 coin or a future gen 4 coin, I don't see people ever going with slower option... funny that Bitcoin/blockchain is meant to exist because transfers are so slow... but as Bitcoin grows, the fees are more than my current bank (costs me $0 to have my checking account open and all transfers are free for me with my small bank in Indiana) and transactions slow down....

also... your Bitpay card in the future... I come and steal that from you, and force you to tell me pin code, I empty your Bitpay into my Monero wallet account, then vanish to another country, transfer monero to another monero with different PC and IP and wallet, and 50 more monero walets from there, then trickle into Bitcoin....

well my point is... mastercard and visa have protections that stop this kind of activity... i mean i had transactions reversed that were 1-2 days old and those companies protected me from theft and sent me a new card... that will never happen with cryptocurrency, which means thieves will be extra hungry when they see people in line with Bitpay cards... I mean yeah, just imo.


----------



## Juicin

ARK OMG and LSK looking so strong

If there is another pullback I can't recommend getting in enough, market doesn't' seem to be willing to let BTC fall under 4k barring nuclear war . . Wish I had more OMG on the first major dip

ARK may not be a great hold super long term (the goal is to link various block chains together in ways they were not originally designed to do, with ARK as a bridge). But int he short term the coins seems extremely undervalued. There is at least a small chance it could be the backbone of a massive altcoin network in the future.

LSK is designed to be plugged into various apps, also has the ability for "side chains" to take load off the main chain. Has some ETH devs on the team. Another drip and I'm going in big

edit - this is not investment advice. Not sure if ARK will have a pullback but I wouldn't bet on it. So take your chances. It was flat yesterday through the chinese news, that's what pushed me to buy.

And OMG you need only google, hard to tell if it's overvalued but they sure do have hype and a constant rollout of good news, only 98 mil coins. Seems like it should be worth more than monero


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> ARK OMG and LSK looking so strong
> 
> If there is another pullback I can't recommend getting in enough, market doesn't' seem to be willing to let BTC fall under 4k barring nuclear war . . Wish I had more OMG on the first major dip
> 
> ARK may not be a great hold super long term (the goal is to link various block chains together in ways they were not originally designed to do, with ARK as a bridge). But int he short term the coins seems extremely undervalued. There is at least a small chance it could be the backbone of a massive altcoin network in the future.
> 
> LSK is designed to be plugged into various apps, also has the ability for "side chains" to take load off the main chain. Has some ETH devs on the team. Another drip and I'm going in big
> 
> edit - this is not investment advice. Not sure if ARK will have a pullback but I wouldn't bet on it. So take your chances. It was flat yesterday through the chinese news, that's what pushed me to buy.
> 
> And OMG you need only google, hard to tell if it's overvalued but they sure do have hype and a constant rollout of good news, only 98 mil coins. Seems like it should be worth more than monero


Is this the official website for ARK coin?

https://ark.io/ it looks gorgeous if so... never heard of it... lol people are so busy this day and age i dont know anyone can keep with hundreds of different coints, ugh... i am interested in Ark now though for certain...looks neat.

does OMG coin have stronger crypto anon than Monero? if so I may be bullish on it... true ANON is the only future for cryptocurrency. i really hope someone can release a quantum coin someday, I know Japan is working on one.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Wow... it's kinda all over the place but at the risk of fattening under-bridge-dwellers...

I see no problems with BTC never reaching massively broad adoption - although it certainly can. The majority of the paycheck to paycheck crowd doesn't have anything more than a checking account today - and many don't even have that. However, there are others that have investments, businesses, overseas accounts, etc... and need to move large values without worrying about a 10-day hold killing a deal because the bank decided that was 'safer'.

I also see no reason why your 'Bitpay card' example isn't totally ridiculous - even if it were to happen, and I didn't shoot you in the face when you attempted it - you'd only get whatever I loaded on there from a single address (which would never be used again afterwards). So it's exactly the same as getting mugged for a debit card that's tied to a separate bank account that I fund weekly with a few hundred dollars - or for the cash in my wallet right now.

I see Bitcoin as more of a replacement for wire transfers or money orders... you're not going to use it to buy a can of soda or a movie ticket most likely - but rather to buy a car, house, boat, gold, inventory or office equipment for your business, etc. Paypal works great until you want to receive a $50K payment for something... then it's not so great an idea (not to mention the fees, they can _and will_ put a hold on that for a lot longer than 5 confirmations on the blockchain takes).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wow... it's kinda all over the place but at the risk of fattening under-bridge-dwellers...
> 
> I see no problems with BTC never reaching massively broad adoption - although it certainly can. The majority of the paycheck to paycheck crowd doesn't have anything more than a checking account today - and many don't even have that. However, there are others that have investments, businesses, overseas accounts, etc... and need to move large values without worrying about a 10-day hold killing a deal because the bank decided that was 'safer'.
> 
> I also see no reason why your 'Bitpay card' example isn't totally ridiculous - even if it were to happen, and I didn't shoot you in the face when you attempted it - you'd only get whatever I loaded on there from a single address (which would never be used again afterwards). So it's exactly the same as getting mugged for a debit card that's tied to a separate bank account that I fund weekly with a few hundred dollars - or for the cash in my wallet right now.
> 
> I see Bitcoin as more of a replacement for wire transfers or money orders... you're not going to use it to buy a can of soda or a movie ticket most likely - but rather to buy a car, house, boat, gold, inventory or office equipment for your business, etc. Paypal works great until you want to receive a $50K payment for something... then it's not so great an idea (not to mention the fees, they can _and will_ put a hold on that for a lot longer than 5 confirmations on the blockchain takes).


Alright I concede, but I still don't see why you all think Bitcoin is fast.. and I transfer money internationally from Ireland to USA bank account on a weekly basis, and it literally only takes around 36 hours, not sure where everyone is getting this 10 day thing, maybe the very first transfer you do is ten day hold, but after that it is smooth sailing.

Bitcoin is also like 5x slower than gen 3 blockchains when it comes to transfers, so I am not sure why people use it as an example for speed... the exchanges are backed up for several days at a time... lol.

and if it is only big money amounts that get a ten day hold, maybe we need that, like the Equifax CEO's who just cashed out their stocks and may be looking to put money into Switzerland


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Alright I concede, but I still don't see why you all think Bitcoin is fast.. and I transfer money internationally from Ireland to USA bank account on a weekly basis, and it literally only takes around 36 hours, not sure where everyone is getting this 10 day thing, maybe the very first transfer you do is ten day hold, but after that it is smooth sailing.
> 
> Bitcoin is also like 5x slower than gen 3 blockchains when it comes to transfers, so I am not sure why people use it as an example for speed... *the exchanges are backed up for several days at a time...* lol.
> 
> and if it is only big money amounts that get a ten day hold, maybe we need that, like the Equifax CEO's who just cashed out their stocks and may be looking to put money into Switzerland


The 10-day figure (often it's less if the deposit hits early in the business week) is a hold banks but on large deposits to prevent 'fraud'... which works in some cases, but in others it's frustrating because there is no intelligence applied at all. They do this to prevent someone with $10 in their account from depositing a bogus check for $10K and then withdrawing that much in cash. Unfortunately they will still put the same hold on funds even if you have $100K in your account.







Most of the time it's not an issue of course... but there are times (like when selling one property and purchasing another) where it causes problems when you have to tell the lender or escrow agent "well, there's enough in my account to cover the down payment... but because of a hold, the check can't clear for another week"

I likewise have no idea where you've encountered long delays using Bitcoin as I've never had to wait more than a few minutes to get 5-6 confirmations... sure there have been a handful of problems (as there are with any technology) but there are unexpected outtages with ACH transactions and wires as well (along with numerous bank holidays and limited office hours). If there has _ever_ been a 36-hour shutdown in the Bitcoin network since inception... that's news to me.

I'm not arguing that improvements to the blockchain can't be made - but I think the "vast improvements" you feel coming from something like Ripple are way overstated.

EDIT: You do know that there is a huge difference between the exchanges and the blockchain itself, right? They may say it's the blockchain that's the reason you can't get your withdrawal or they can't process your deposit... but it's almost always their servers that are the problem.


----------



## caenlen

Well I can't figure it all out, I think I might just buy me a full Bitcoin if price ever hits around $4200 again... just sit on it for a few years as backup savings account, maybe John McFee is right and it will be 500k a coin someday, lol.

wow that NEO coin skyrocketed... man... I almost looked that coin up too... hmm... dang.. lol I don't understand all these coins and who has time for all this crap lol... wow


----------



## mrtbahgs

Things moving a bit slow to rise back up this morning or is this the normal pace?
Perhaps still affected by the China news, which by the way, was it ever confirmed yet to be truthful or official?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Things moving a bit slow to rise back up this morning or is this the normal pace?
> Perhaps still affected by the China news, which by the way, was it ever confirmed yet to be truthful or official?


It doesn't take much FUD to scare off investors. Honestly I am surprised it is red today. While $4200 isn't the support line I was hoping for it is there. We will see what the week holds. It will go up or hold for four days or so and then dip over the weekend when the support wanes due to people not being in their offices. Pick back up and lather rinse repeat.

After it hit $3,600 at the end of June it was down all of July. Picked back up after BIP91 locked in and was strong through the segwit activation period. It could be that September is just one long hold month.


----------



## diggiddi

Any Opinions on Bcash? thinking of cashing out


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Any Opinions on Bcash? thinking of cashing out


Hold. I wouldn't cash out of anything. China is doing some crazy financial stuff right now. They just banned imports of several types of recyclable waste from the US. Dumb for them. Mexico has an opportunity here. Lot's of changes in China in the coming weeks with changes in government. Once the new people are in place things will relax.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Hold. I wouldn't cash out of anything. China is doing some crazy financial stuff right now. They just banned imports of several types of recyclable waste from the US. Dumb for them. Mexico has an opportunity here. Lot's of changes in China in the coming weeks with changes in government. Once the new people are in place things will relax.


Watch this vid and tell me what you think


----------



## BulletSponge

The Chinese have been manipulating BTC for a long time. I wish they would announce they were considering banning it again.


----------



## caenlen

Now that social security numbers mean nothing anymore, I am much more bullish on Monero than ever before. I think I am going to ignore Ripple and Bitcoin, I am all in on Monero long term, only problem is going to be finding websites to buy stuff from, but I fully expect its going to take 5 years before a True ANON crypto goes mainstream, and I think it will need to be quantum encrypted like Japan is developing, but add in gen 3 block chain speeds... and I think that is indeed the future of everything. If the true end goal is breaking away from the power of governments and banks, True ANON is the only way to go, wallet to wallet, no exchanges, no fiat conversion, wallet to wallet only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> The Chinese have been manipulating BTC for a long time. I wish they would announce they were considering banning it again.


They are fine with it as it currently help undermine the American Dollar, they will only crack down on it when it begins to under mine them, but since they control 90% of all Bitcoin transactions they are quite confident in its ability to be controlled still.

USD to Euro January 2017 - 96 cents to 1 Euro

" " - 81 cents to 1 Euro

the dollar has crashed hard. the fiat currency bubble is approaching faster than people realized, already loads of rich people are diversifying their funds into different countries bank accounts. I foresee Bitcoin surging soon. very soon. within 6 months. I just don't see it lasting long term.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> They are fine with it as it currently help undermine the American Dollar, they will only crack down on it when it begins to under mine them, *but since they control 90% of all Bitcoin transactions* they are quite confident in its ability to be controlled still.


That's my point, as a nation state they have the ability to drop the value of BTC at will and buy when they do so. They can create a panic that shakes out all the small fry and buy all the low dollar coin at will. Then they change their mind and the price rebounds. I noticed this several times back when PTS was the big alt coin. If the Chinese tank the trading price, BUY. I may very well be wrong about all this and if I am I trust only one OCN member to correct me, Hueristic.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> That's my point, as a nation state they have the ability to drop the value of BTC at will and buy when they do so. They can create a panic that shakes out all the small fry and buy all the low dollar coin at will. Then they change their mind and the price rebounds. I noticed this several times back when PTS was the big alt coin. If the Chinese tank the trading price, BUY. I may very well be wrong about all this and if I am I trust only one OCN member to correct me, Hueristic.


I think you should have more confidence in yourself and your gut assumptions. Make no mistake, China is using bitcoin as a tool of war against America and the fiat currency. Russia as well is very strongly looking into moving to crpytocurrency blockchain for a national currency, Trump is to dumb to ever fund looking into such a move, America is being undermined extremely well at the moment, and like I said I fully expect Bitcoin to hit 9 grand a coin by end of next year.

And when that happens. Cash out, China goes $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ America goes drip drip drip.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Back up to $4,350. Asian and European support was good overnight. Let's see what the Americans do today. Need the power to come back on in the south. Stupid hurricanes.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Back up to $4,350. Asian and European support was good overnight. Let's see what the Americans do today. Need the power to come back on in the south. Stupid hurricanes.


Down to $4100 now seems US market is being Bearish, but I'm not complaining as it's destroying the price of NEO so I can buy some cheap


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Down to $4100 now seems US market is being Bearish, but I'm not complaining as it's destroying the price of NEO so I can buy some cheap


Yeah. Good time to buy if you are not holding. Otherwise it is just a waiting game.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Yeah. Good time to buy if you are not holding. Otherwise it is just a waiting game.


For sure, I'm expecting BTC to go sub $4k again


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> For sure, I'm expecting BTC to go sub $4k again


And back to $4200 again.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> And back to $4200 again.


Next couple of days, sub $4k

looking at Bitfinex there's very little support all the way to 4k, 1,262 bitcoins is all that stands in the way, very easy to break


----------



## mrtbahgs

I bought a bit of LTC the other day to see what happens or possibly transfer over to use on another exchange where I can't directly put in USD.
I am hoping for like a 25% climb back up or so though to the mid 80s.

I also previously had some ETH that I am just sitting on since it dropped a lot in value, hopefully that bounces back to at least break even.
I guess I technically haven't lost anything or am down until I truly cash out, but it'd be nicer to see it sitting ahead of the game right now.

While it likely wont be the one to make the largest % gain, do most of you think BTC will come back up to or near $5000 by the end of the year?
I kind of like the idea of putting some money into BTC since I think it would be the most trusted coin of the bunch to maintain value and is more adopted by others.
I am looking to try and make a few hundred dollars by the end of the year to offset some purchases and would rather take a slightly lower % gainer that is more stable/solid than to pick the most volatile one that could crash harder. I guess basically roll the dice with a touch less risk lol...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I bought a bit of LTC the other day to see what happens or possibly transfer over to use on another exchange where I can't directly put in USD.
> I am hoping for like a 25% climb back up or so though to the mid 80s.
> 
> I also previously had some ETH that I am just sitting on since it dropped a lot in value, hopefully that bounces back to at least break even.
> I guess I technically haven't lost anything or am down until I truly cash out, but it'd be nicer to see it sitting ahead of the game right now.
> 
> While it likely wont be the one to make the largest % gain, do most of you think BTC will come back up to or near $5000 by the end of the year?
> I kind of like the idea of putting some money into BTC since I think it would be the most trusted coin of the bunch to maintain value and is more adopted by others.
> I am looking to try and make a few hundred dollars by the end of the year to offset some purchases and would rather take a slightly lower % gainer that is more stable/solid than to pick the most volatile one that could crash harder. I guess basically roll the dice with a touch less risk lol...


Well, if low risk is what you're looking for to get "a few hundred dollars" - then pick up an extra part-time job.







Seriously, I'm bullish on crypto in general - but it's the very definition of high risk - high reward. Given the right circumstances it could even hit 10K before the end of the year... likewise it (and all other coins) could be nearly worthless.

But to more directly answer your question: If anything negatively affects BTC price - it will affect LTC price to a large extent (and possibly ETH's although there are a few different variables there). On the other hand, anything with a market cap over $5B is definitely more resistant to manipulation, so although the likelihood of making 1,000% gains isn't as good, neither is losing 100% of your investment.

I personally see BTC making a retreat to the mid $3K range and 'resting' for awhile.... then making a push onward past $5K near year end or the beginning of next year. All of that is contingent on world events, and the actions of China and the US however. It was a no-brainer to me to mine and hold through the run up and crashes from 2011-2016, however, if I had to put money in now... I'd definitely be cautious about anything major.

And I'd recommend dollar cost averaging any large buys over a few months... so you don't have to leave everything to 'timing luck'. (Of which I have none... in fact I should post every time I sell something because then you guys could go buy that coin and make a ton of money).


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Next couple of days, sub $4k


Well that was rather quick, didn't expect it to happen overnight


----------



## caenlen

wow bitcoin down to $3700... i just can't handle that level of volatility, i doubt it goes any lower, the community is too strong, the problem is now in growing that community. which i am still bullish on. i have no spare money though so i can't invest lol


----------



## Dagamus NM

Yeah, kraken doesn't have much support either. Not a lot of resistance though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> wow bitcoin down to $3700... i just can't handle that level of volatility, i doubt it goes any lower, the community is too strong, the problem is now in growing that community. which i am still bullish on. i have no spare money though so i can't invest lol


Just watch the roller coaster and learn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Works every time. Doesn't take much FUD to affect the market. Well, we need dips and the ability to buy low so that we can sell high. The big fake story in June/July was that the guy that created Ethereum had died. That caused a big dip. We will flatten out and then go back up, then the segwit2x drama will be upon us and after that goes through we will see another big jump. As BTC goes, so do the rest for the most part. Some climb at a higher rate than others just as they drop faster.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> wow bitcoin down to $3700... i just can't handle that level of volatility, i doubt it goes any lower, the community is too strong, the problem is now in growing that community. which i am still bullish on. i have no spare money though so i can't invest lol


I'm expecting it go to around $3k between now and the new year, possible to bottom out at $2500 but that's a slim possibility depending on support and news because we never tested a low of $3k when we hit the previous 2 all time highs so it's due a correction

After new year I expect it to shoot up to around the $6 to $7k mark so there's definitely space to double your money if you get in at the right time.

Can't really see it going below $2500 max due to the amount of money invested, it's now become like the banks, too big to fail


----------



## ku4eto

Seems like bottomed out to me @ 3150-3170E. There is pretty much all support there, but the pressure is still not gone.
|
EDIT: LOL NO.

Glad that i left early, only like 15% loss.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Glad that i left early, only like 15% loss.


It's time to buy not sell









Although I still remain optimistic on $3k to $2.5k bottom

This news doesn't help either -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908285586368167936
It's like the 2nd or 3rd largest Chinese exchange

Going to be a long Autumn/Winter for crypto but then it's time to launch those rockets to the moon


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's time to buy not sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I still remain optimistic on $3k to $2.5k bottom
> 
> This news doesn't help either -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908285586368167936
> It's like the 2nd or 3rd largest Chinese exchange
> 
> Going to be a long Autumn/Winter for crypto but then it's time to launch those rockets to the moon


Yea, but i had bought some XMR, while it was at 99E from few days back, sold it at 90E probably. Will be buying soon, eyeing BCH, since it has the potential for 2x again.


----------



## caenlen

Fiat currency is unlimited right since it is not tied to anything?

Isn't gold and bitcoin also unlimited though? Just the price of an ounce or a BTC goes up the more people that are involved, it is not special then, its still infinite supply of w.e you want, depending if people see value in it or not, I think a philosopher could argue this better than me, but what I am saying is, neither is different from Fiat Currency, what is different is real world trade deals on international stage, geopoliticking, etc all rely on fiat currency which gives it more weight.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fiat currency is unlimited right since it is not tied to anything?
> 
> Isn't gold and bitcoin also unlimited though? Just the price of an ounce or a BTC goes up the more people that are involved, it is not special then, its still infinite supply of w.e you want, depending if people see value in it or not, I think a philosopher could argue this better than me, but what I am saying is, neither is different from Fiat Currency, what is different is real world trade deals on international stage, geopoliticking, etc all rely on fiat currency which gives it more weight.


FIAT is unlimited because you can just keep printing more and more of it which is the main cause for inflation, as more is printed its value lessens

Gold and Bitcoin however are finite resources, there's only so much Gold on this planet you can mine, the more you mine the less there is for later mining and the harder it becomes to mine

Bitcoin will only ever have a maximum finite amount too like Gold, there will only be ever 21million Bitcoins in circulation but that number will never be reached due to the same principles of Gold mining where the more you mine the more difficult it is to keep mining


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> FIAT is unlimited because you can just keep printing more and more of it which is the main cause for inflation, as more is printed its value lessens
> 
> Gold and Bitcoin however are finite resources, there's only so much Gold on this planet you can mine, the more you mine the less there is for later mining and the harder it becomes to mine
> 
> Bitcoin will only ever have a maximum finite amount too like Gold, there will only be ever 21million Bitcoins in circulation but that number will never be reached due to the same principles of Gold mining where the more you mine the more difficult it is to keep mining


Dont forget the massive amounts of lost Bitcoins. They can never be mined again or recovered in any way. Like, there is at least 100k coins lost.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dont forget the massive amounts of lost Bitcoins. They can never be mined again or recovered in any way. Like, there is at least 100k coins lost.


I'd put the number more into the millions, I was reading a thread on another forum about someone who's friend died who had a 36,000 bitcoin wallet from mining right at the very start that is now gone due to the family selling the computer stuff.


----------



## Blameless

Plenty of cryptos are without any sort of hard cap, and quite a few are deliberately inflationary. BTC was designed to be deflationary, which has pros and cons, and which makes it more suited as a store of wealth than an actual currency.

As for gold, our ability to extract gold has been increasing as fast as population growth, and there is a more extracted gold per person now than there was at almost any point in history. By the time this trend changes due to likely reserves being depleted below profitability, I fully expect extraterrestrial sources to start being profitable.

Anyway, now that I've got a new gaming GPU, I finally retired my Fury to 24/7 mining duty in one of my boxes in the basement. Still mining ETH on my AMD parts and will likely do so regardless of real-time profitability at least until I need to turn my AC back on next summer. Mostly just going to gather and hold it, as I fully expect a rebound.

Doing some final tuning to said Fury before it goes to the mining box. I'm up to ~30MH/s at ~140w:


----------



## HarrisLam

it's starting to get into hurtful territories....


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I moved a few BTC to cash at $3950 (should have moved everything but wasn't confident enough). I figured my historical luck would hold and we'd shoot to $6K today while I cried over how little BTC my fiat represented.







I guess I don't always have the "reverse Midas touch"... now I've got to stalk the charts to figure out when to jump back in without triggering another downturn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it's starting to get into hurtful territories....


For the people that bought in initially during this last bull run, yes. However, that's the nature of the market (well these markets at least). You can't see 400%+ in a year in anything without the risk of it returning to the mean. That's one of the biggest obstacles to broad adoption actually. For those of us that mined at the beginning, it's all just giving back 'free money'... for everyone else it's a much more frightening prospect - even more so if you invested money you really couldn't afford to lose.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> For the people that bought in initially during this last bull run, yes. However, that's the nature of the market (well these markets at least). You can't see 400%+ in a year in anything without the risk of it returning to the mean. That's one of the biggest obstacles to broad adoption actually. For those of us that mined at the beginning, it's all just giving back 'free money'... for everyone else it's a much more frightening prospect - even more so if you invested money you really couldn't afford to lose.


It's all about trends, if you're good at pattern recognition and understand some trading fundamentals, hell even just the bare basics it's incredibly difficult to lose money providing you know what you're doing with some due diligence

The ones selling up now are panic selling, they're all the ones who stupidly bought at anywhere $4k to $5k and likely invested money they can't afford to lose because they don't do their research and they're too greedy trying to ride the wave on the rise thinking that it's going to keep going.

The smart ones are the ones buying up the Bitcoin now knowing it's going to rise because it's not the first time China has threatened Bitcoin and exactly the same thing happened last time, it fell by a lot and then it went on to reach consecutive all time highs.

I'm glad it's falling because I was skint back when it was £500 a coin, hadn't even heard of it when it was £5 a coin but now I've got money I can afford to invest and potentially lose where the reward is far greater than the risk.

Buy low, sell high... if you follow those 2 simple rules you cannot lose. The only exception is when the volume begins to drastically fall, we're talking like 50% volume wiped out, that's when it's time to run for the hills and get out

If we hit $3k and it flattens out, it's time to buy because the bullish rise will come.

If it goes sub $3k then look to buy anywhere from $2.9k to $2.5k then hold onto your coins until the New year where we'll see it start to recover, last time this happened it took around 42 days to reach the bottom, I'm thinking it'll be maybe 2 months to 60 days this time around and then it'll reverse upwards.


----------



## Juicin

Wooo so much movement

Been a crazy week.

What we should have all done is cashed out when BTC neared 5k and waited for the inevitable pullback, especially with teh Chinese news in the air

Well lessons were learned. Hopefully you all managed to get out before you lost too much. Or went all in on ARK or something (you're welcome)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> If we hit $3k and it flattens out, it's time to buy because the bullish rise will come.
> 
> If it goes sub $3k then look to buy anywhere from $2.9k to $2.5k then hold onto your coins until the New year where we'll see it start to recover, last time this happened it took around 42 days to reach the bottom, I'm thinking it'll be maybe 2 months to 60 days this time around and then it'll reverse upwards.


Well, if it breaks through the $2800, even briefly then I think it could retreat way back... that's a critical point of support and 100D MA point so that could spell real trouble price-wise. Could put the bears in charge for quite some time... of course, if that's when China decides to put some quiet institutional 'investment' in to scooping more (conspiracy theory I know... but likely) then it could shoot back up quickly.

On the other hand if it holds at the $3K range for a week then I'd say we've bottomed and I'll definitely be back. Although I'm using this time to rebalance all the alts I dumped at their last runups... several bargains in the mix I'd say.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, if it breaks through the $2800, even briefly then I think it could retreat way back... that's a critical point of support and 100D MA point so that could spell real trouble price-wise. Could put the bears in charge for quite some time... of course, if that's when China decides to put some quiet institutional 'investment' in to scooping more (conspiracy theory I know... but likely) then it could shoot back up quickly.
> 
> On the other hand if it holds at the $3K range for a week then I'd say we've bottomed and I'll definitely be back. Although I'm using this time to rebalance all the alts I dumped at their last runups... several bargains in the mix I'd say.


The Chinese govt is the largest owner of bitcoin, let's not fool ourselves, they see the power they have and they are using it. I'd buy right now (and have personally.) BITCOIN, they may try to crash all the other coins and make bitcoin skyrocket. This is the risk we took with non centralized currency, Any big player(s) may now manipulate the market. You boys and girls wanted a free market, well you've got one.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, if it breaks through the $2800, even briefly then I think it could retreat way back... that's a critical point of support and 100D MA point so that could spell real trouble price-wise. Could put the bears in charge for quite some time... of course, if that's when China decides to put some quiet institutional 'investment' in to scooping more (conspiracy theory I know... but likely) then it could shoot back up quickly.
> 
> On the other hand if it holds at the $3K range for a week then I'd say we've bottomed and I'll definitely be back. Although I'm using this time to rebalance all the alts I dumped at their last runups... several bargains in the mix I'd say.


Seem to have decent support around the $2.975k levels, if that breaks next decent support is at $2.5k


----------



## mrtbahgs

Wow a break just under 3000 and then shot back up 10% to 3300 within the next hour.
I wake up just a touch too late!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Wow a break just under 3000 and then shot back up 10% to 3300 within the next hour.
> I wake up just a touch too late!


Don't worry it still needs to test the support at $2975, I sold on this rise so I can make some extra when it hits sub $3k. We're only half way through the reversal really still got another month before it bottoms at least


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Don't worry it still needs to test the support at $2975, I sold on this rise so I can make some extra when it hits sub $3k. We're only half way through the reversal really still got another month before it bottoms at least


I hope so, I don't fully understand the markets yet, but I know I want to try a little bit of buying soon. I planned on sub 3k and just call it good enough even if it drops to 2500 or something and figured I could make 20% or more if it bounces back just as quick as it dropped. Right now it is still on the climb though and already showing 15% gains, pushing 20%, in just 2 hours.

I would have to buy in through Coinbase which takes like 7 days to actually receive the BTC anyway though so its not like I can buy and sell a few times a week (or day) to profit in steps. I'll just pick a time I am comfortable and see where I end up.

*Edit: Wow LTC basically doubled in 3 hours if you happened to buy in at the low of ~33.50.*


----------



## caenlen

Is ARK still worth buying at $3 a coin? be bullish on it or no? god i hate all of this so much... lol i almost bought ARK when that guy told us to a few days ago btw, almost bought some at like w.e it was 80 cents or something, egh. im so tired of missed chances lol


----------



## mrtbahgs

I'm outside pretty much all day today at work, but when I do have to stop by my desk I check quickly and see it is still on the rise.
Hasn't Friday typically been the pay day for NiceHash and possibly others so the people cash in and it drops?
I'll never get a handle on this pattern if it isn't actually a pattern lol.


----------



## Creator

Kicking myself here.

Last night when Litecoin was around $48, I took a small position and then exit at $47. I figured LTC would test the 61.8% from $100, since ETH did the same thing after it $420 (it went all the way to $135). So I somewhat expected, (but not fully sure) that LTC would to drop to ~$35. I left some offers in around $32 on GDAX, and woke up to LTC at $55. I was like wow, so I guess that didn't happen, except it did... $33.xx was the lowest.

It could have been the single largest 1 day short term gain I've ever made. If I had set some alarms and woken up, I probably would adjusted my offers and started entering around $35.

Those are the kind of short term bounces that rarely happen in crypto, as they come at the end of a major bubble cycle, and I've missed it. It's the one opportunity that everyone gets to make a quick 30-100% on a dead cat bounce. It's stressful as hell, but the day or two of stress is worth it when you can retire a year earlier.

Congrats to those who played this one well.

I'm pretty much stuck to trading LTC/ETH to make separating my short term gains easy from my long term gains (selling my BTC investments to trade/diversify), so I'll continue to monitor these two.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It's stressful as hell, but the day or two of stress is worth it when you can retire a year earlier


I'm good at long term projections but when it comes to doing actual day trading I suck and always keep seconding guessing myself instead of going with my gut instincts which ends up with me losing money because I'm too slow to react and panic. If I practiced more I'd probably get good at it but like you it's stressful so I'd rather just stick to selling high and buying low during the monthly phases instead of stressing over minute rises and falls day to day.

There's people thinking we're all in the clear now and Bitcoin is going to moon, but I believe we're still in the correction phase and all we're seeing now is the dead cat bouncing, it's tempting to play with the big fish but it's not really worth the risk. My instinct says we're going to see sub $3k again in the next couple of days and I'm sticking to it and that's when I'll be buying.

If I'm wrong, meh at least I haven't lost anything


----------



## Creator

Even if you could chart all of this out, by the time you can make any moves with confidence, you've either lost a significant amount of money, or you've missed out a great entry point. Anything in between is gambling.

For example:

1. Since about $800, this is now the third time Bitcoin has (briefly) broken downward, the 100MA. So there's no real indicator there yet. The 100MA was a good "gamble point", because it's provided very good entry points during this bull run. But it holds until it doesn't, and the one down is the 200MA which is almost $1000 lower...
2. In absolute terms, $3000 to $1800 was similar to $5000 to $3000, both in price and terms of relative trading volumes - no confident indicator there.
3. The retracement from $3000 to $1800 was 61.8% from it's base to peak value. The retracement here is >78.6% if you consider the shorter term base of ~$2600, but only 50% of it's longer term base of $1000. One says bearish, the other says bullish. No confident indicator again.
4. EW theory still holds up, as this retracement has not really broken the previous wave's peak, suggesting we may still have a wave 5 with higher highs ahead of us. Still bullish here with slight, and I mean very slight confidence.

A a drop to $2600 turns #4 bearish in the longer term, and #3 to be neutral. If the drop to $2600 is "slower", we'd be testing the 200MA. If that happens, it's really critical because 200 MA is very defining. It hasn't been touched since October 2015, which marked the beginning of this mega bull run. I would consider playing a dead cat bounce there, but not for very long.

I don't plan to take any new long positions. I still have my "Bitcoin long for wave 5" in case #4 turns out to be true. And if it doesn't, I've sold enough to start the next leg of my financial career - generating passive income via real estate investing.


----------



## caenlen

Does the ARK coin have a good long term future? I am considering buying it even though it is above $3 a coin now. I don't really get the message of why it is different then other coins though, it has 120 million total coins... I don't know... seems too risky to me.

Bitcoin is valuable precisely because of its 21 million limit... hmmm screw ARK I guess.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does the ARK coin have a good long term future?.


None of us have a crystal ball to know for sure, you just have to do your own research into a coin to evaluate whether you see potential in it to invest


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> None of us have a crystal ball to know for sure, you just have to do your own research into a coin to evaluate whether you see potential in it to invest


This.

Also don't let coin count be your primary value metric... after all it's just like stocks... it's the total market cap that indicates what the general consensus of value is. Consider Berkshire Hathaway vs. Apple. It would seem that BRK is super valuable with a per-share price of $220K... compared to Apples measly $160 per share. Yet the market cap of Apple is nearly 100% _larger_ - they just have way more shares issued.

There are many coins that have billions... all that means is that they aren't likely to ever see a USD value per-coin of more than a few cents to a dollar at most.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I'm outside pretty much all day today at work, but when I do have to stop by my desk I check quickly and see it is still on the rise.
> Hasn't Friday typically been the pay day for NiceHash and possibly others so the people cash in and it drops?
> I'll never get a handle on this pattern if it isn't actually a pattern lol.


There was a dip but it wasn't very pronounced secondary to China FUD. We will see them more significant in the coming weeks as things settle down.


----------



## AlphaC

Rendertokens?
https://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2017/09/15/render-token-the-future-currency-of-the-metaverse/#37595272201e
https://medium.com/@rendertoken/the-future-of-rendering-photons-tokens-and-next-steps-towards-a-blockchain-driven-metaverse-555724605705

Maybe it's not just another garbage coin , but something with a use.

"The first network to transform the power of GPU compute into a decentralized economy of connected 3D assets.

We aim to make it possible for any 3D object or environment to be authored, shared, and monetized through the Ethereum blockchain protocol." - https://www.rendertoken.com/index.html

https://render.otoy.com/octanebench/results.php
GTX 1080 Ti = 185 OB
GTX 1080 = 136 OB
GTX 980 Ti = 134
GTX 1070 = 120 OB
Quadro P4000 = 105
GTX 980 = 98
GTX 780 TI = 91
GTX 1060 6GB = 84
GTX 1060 3GB = 80
GTX 970 = 80
Quadro P2000 = 65
GTX 960 = 53
GTX 1050 Ti = 51
GTX 1050 = 40
Quadro P1000 = 37

relevant article on platform:
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/OctaneRender-GPU-Platform-Comparison-Skylake-X-Xeon-W-and-Threadripper-1021/


No 7+ GPU craziness.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

That's definitely interesting. Too bad they're doing an ICO in some ways (seems there's some risk currently from a legislative standpoint with more an more fraud ICO's giving the process a bad name and inviting regulation). On the other hand a real company backing it makes it quite a bit different than the usual "we've got a whitepaper... give us money" pitch!

Will be keeping an eye on this and might actually go for this after avoiding ICOs like the plague.


----------



## caenlen

Copyright protection for 3D objects, at the hands of the creator, I could def see a future for this in the gaming and movie industry. Hmm. I am bullish on Render. Going to start mining it now.

*Is zcash, Monero, or Komodo the future of ANON currency? this is THE question. hmm. hmm indeed. truly ANON is only possible through wallet to wallet, no exchanges, so obviously its up to the end user at a certain point.*


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Going to start mining it now.


How ? I'm interested in this coin, been mining Zen coin because it's friendly to my 1080 Ti but I may switch to this render token, I just can't seem find how we can go about mining it ?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> How ? I'm interested in this coin, been mining Zen coin because it's friendly to my 1080 Ti but I may switch to this render token, I just can't seem find how we can go about mining it ?


Mining does not start for 17 days.

its going to be basically like renting out your GPU power for good projects in exchange for Render Coin. basically Folding at Home, but instead of you doing it on volunteer basis, your getting paid for your services, and also helping these creators of new projects secure their new projects with the blockchain copyright trail of transaction ID. also, its used in everything, Render even has a project in the works to use this GPU power for medical industry on advanced imaging devices that require a lot rendering in high rez. it can be used for almost any industry. very cool.

in other news, I just downloaded Monero client, it has a easy to understand wallet system UI, and a one click button for mining with CPU, if it had a one click button for mining with GPU i would be all in for monero, truly ANON and simple for the masses... man Monero was so close the cigar but just missed it. meh.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Mining does not start for 17 days.
> 
> its going to be basically like renting out your GPU power for good projects in exchange for Render Coin.


Ah that's perfect timing as I'll likely have the 10 zen coins I wanted to mine to add to my portfolio by then so I can switch without regret


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Ah that's perfect timing as I'll likely have the 10 zen coins I wanted to mine to add to my portfolio by then so I can switch without regret


I will pass on Zen, 8.5% of the blocks you mine go to them... Monero 0% goes to Monero.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Mining does not start for 17 days.
> 
> its going to be basically like renting out your GPU power for good projects in exchange for Render Coin. basically Folding at Home, but instead of you doing it on volunteer basis, your getting paid for your services, and also helping these creators of new projects secure their new projects with the blockchain copyright trail of transaction ID. also, its used in everything, Render even has a project in the works to use this GPU power for medical industry on advanced imaging devices that require a lot rendering in high rez. it can be used for almost any industry. very cool.
> 
> in other news, I just downloaded Monero client, it has a easy to understand wallet system UI, and a one click button for mining with CPU, if it had a one click button for mining with GPU i would be all in for monero, truly ANON and simple for the masses... man Monero was so close the cigar but just missed it. meh.


So like CureCoin and GridCoin.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Mining does not start for 17 days.
> 
> its going to be basically like renting out your GPU power for good projects in exchange for Render Coin. basically Folding at Home, but instead of you doing it on volunteer basis, your getting paid for your services, and also helping these creators of new projects secure their new projects with the blockchain copyright trail of transaction ID. also, its used in everything, Render even has a project in the works to use this GPU power for medical industry on advanced imaging devices that require a lot rendering in high rez. it can be used for almost any industry. very cool.
> 
> in other news, I just downloaded Monero client, it has a easy to understand wallet system UI, and a one click button for mining with CPU, if it had a one click button for mining with GPU i would be all in for monero, truly ANON and simple for the masses... man Monero was so close the cigar but just missed it. meh.


Basically it will be worth nothing in the near future, just like GridCoin.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> So like CureCoin and GridCoin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Basically it will be worth nothing in the near future, just like GridCoin.


the difference here being Render has already done work with HBO and other major companies and projects. seems more legit than those other two coins.


----------



## Juicin

As long as you're not trying to convert into fiat

Using the exchanges is very easy to do privately and legally.

If you want to withdraw on bittrex you'd have to steal some ones identity, but that's not true for all exchanges. You could make 100 accounts on some of these exchanges and no one would be the wiser.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> the difference here being Render has already done work with HBO and other major companies and projects. seems more legit than those other two coins.


If you're trying to think about a Rendertoken setup, you more or less are looking at 40+ PCIe lanes unless you plan on running 2 GPUs.

Threadripper = 64 PCIE lanes
i7-7900x = 44 PCIE lanes , anything lower doesn't
i7-6950X , i7-6900K , i7-6850K = 40 PCIE lanes, anything lower doesn't
i7-5960x, i7-5930K = 40 PCIe lanes
i7-4960x, i7-4930K , i7-4820K = 40 PCie lanes

anything older is on PCIE 2.0


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you're trying to think about a Rendertoken setup, you more or less are looking at 40 PCIe lanes unless you plan on running 2 GPUs.
> 
> Threadripper = 40 PCIE lanes
> i7-7900x = 40 PCIE lanes , anything lower doesn't
> i7-6950X , i7-6850K = 40 PCIE lanes, anything lower doesn't
> i7-5960x, i7-5930K = 40 PCIe lanes
> i7-4960x, i7-4930K , i7-4820K = 40 PCie lanes
> 
> anything older is on PCIE 2.0


Render does not allow more than one GPU at a time. It blocks multi gpu setups.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Render does not allow more than one GPU at a time. It blocks multi gpu setups.


Then this will not make it at all. You do not render professionally with only 1.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Render does not allow more than one GPU at a time. It blocks multi gpu setups.


https://home.otoy.com/render/octane-render/faqs/
Quote:


> Yes! Octane Render completely relies on the GPU for rendering performance and scales extremely well. If your motherboard can accept more than one video card, adding additional video cards will greatly improve Octane's rendering speed because Octane's performance scales perfectly with the number of GPUs (e.g. rendering with four GTX Titans will be 4x faster than using only 1 GTX Titan), without the need for SLI. The cards can be different models, allowing GPUs from two completely different architectures to be used in a machine with multiple PCI-E slots (such as a GTX 560 in the primary slot and a GTX 780 in the second).
> 
> The cost of adding an additional NVIDIA GPU to your system is very low compared to the cost of a small renderfarm of 10 to 15 computers to get the same performance with a CPU based rendering solution.


https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Octane-Render-GPU-Performance-Comparison-790/
Quote:


> The best hardware for OctaneRender is obviously GPU-centric, but you can use NVIDIA Quadro or GeForce GPUs for rendering. While Quadro cards run cooler and are typically more reliable, their GeForce counterparts usually outperform Quadros in OctaneRender. And Octane isn't picky - if you want to mix a GTX 1060 and GTX 1080 for your GPU rendering, even on the same workstation or server, it's not a problem - though mixing different generations of NVIDIA GPU (GTX 980 with GTX 1080 Ti say) can introduce driver problems.


https://www.mediaworkstations.net/2017/06/22/otoys-octanerender-fastest-render-engine-gpu-rendering/


----------



## caenlen

Can someone explain to me fiat currency? My economics professor at University, when I was telling him that Bitcoin is the future according the community I talk to online, and how that community says Fiat Currency is in a bubble, and my economist professor replied that all governments of the world owe eachother so much money already that fiat currency can't collapse as everyone is integrated within one other so tightly already... what reply should I have given him? because i had no answer at the moment...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you're trying to think about a Rendertoken setup, you more or less are looking at 40 PCIe lanes unless you plan on running 2 GPUs.
> 
> Threadripper = 40 PCIE lanes
> i7-7900x = 40 PCIE lanes , anything lower doesn't
> i7-6950X , i7-6850K = 40 PCIE lanes, anything lower doesn't
> i7-5960x, i7-5930K = 40 PCIe lanes
> i7-4960x, i7-4930K , i7-4820K = 40 PCie lanes
> 
> anything older is on PCIE 2.0


By default, but decent motherboards let PCIe gen3 on 3930K. 6900K has 40 PCIe lanes too. 4820K does not have 40 PCIe lanes.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> By default, but decent motherboards let PCIe gen3 on 3930K. 6900K has 40 PCIe lanes too. 4820K does not have 40 PCIe lanes.


Was Intel lying again?
https://ark.intel.com/products/77781/Intel-Core-i7-4820K-Processor-10M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i7/Intel-Core%20i7-4820K.html

Seems the cheapest platform right now is a i7-6850K + X99 motherboard ($100 off combo) from Microcenter , totaling about $350-500 (average openbox X99 with quad SLI is ~$150-200).
X79 motherboards cost quite a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can someone explain to me fiat currency? My economics professor at University, when I was telling him that Bitcoin is the future according the community I talk to online, and how that community says Fiat Currency is in a bubble, and my economist professor replied that all governments of the world owe eachother so much money already that fiat currency can't collapse as everyone is integrated within one other so tightly already... what reply should I have given him? because i had no answer at the moment...


Tell him economics is a theory. You'll probably fail that class though.

Anyway , use the Cyprus , Greece, and run-on-the-bank (Depression era 1920s) examples. There's also the evidence of hyperinflation in Zimbabwe. Sure the fiat will still exist, but if you need 1 million of the currency to buy bread, it isn't very good is it? The same goes for if nobody can get the currency.

Right now all your fiat currency is represented by digits in a computer. You have faith in the banks and the ACH system for the digits to not be wiped out.

Because Bitcoin has a distributed ledger , the entire internet would need to be obliterated or 51% of the network computing power dominated by a single entity.

A currency only truly has value if people accept it for goods/services. That's why many of those cryptocoins are worthless , they bank on having a medium of exchange to fiat / bitcoin / ethereum/ litecoin / etc.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Was Intel lying again?
> https://ark.intel.com/products/77781/Intel-Core-i7-4820K-Processor-10M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i7/Intel-Core%20i7-4820K.html
> 
> Seems the cheapest platform right now is a i7-6850K + X99 motherboard ($100 off combo) from Microcenter , totaling about $350-500 (average openbox X99 with quad SLI is ~$150-200).
> X79 motherboards cost quite a bit.


Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. Looks like the 3820 also had 40 lanes. With the 5820k they went to six cores but cut the lanes to 28.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can someone explain to me fiat currency? My economics professor at University, when I was telling him that Bitcoin is the future according the community I talk to online, and how that community says Fiat Currency is in a bubble, and my economist professor replied that all governments of the world owe eachother so much money already that fiat currency can't collapse as everyone is integrated within one other so tightly already... what reply should I have given him? because i had no answer at the moment...


He is correct, the bottom line is the largest military the world has ever seen dictates what is used for what. He with the biggest stick makes the rules, we have not evolved beyond that. But he who carries the biggest stick cannot squash all dissent and in there value can be what the masses determine it is and that atm is Crypto. There are of course others such as commodities, stocks and so forth but crypto is really the only thing that cannot be wholly controlled although they are making a great attempt at it by forcing exchanges out and making them conform to KYC.


----------



## Juicin

I don't think they can't collapse

JUst that if they did it would basically be the apocalypse by our standards and crypto would not retain value. So we'd be shooting ourselves in teh foot killing the system.

And as a side note ZCoin is probably going to the moon. BTC chart looks great, as far as I can tell great privacy coin.

I was gonna shill it at 250k sats but decided against it, just went up 20%. Wait for the pullback in get in

edit - this is not investment advice, real small supply coin tho and people love that and privacy. Just outside the top 100 coins. Moon


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> I don't think they can't collapse
> 
> JUst that if they did it would basically be the apocalypse by our standards and crypto would not retain value. So we'd be shooting ourselves in teh foot killing the system.
> 
> And as a side note ZCoin is probably going to the moon. BTC chart looks great, as far as I can tell great privacy coin.
> 
> I was gonna shill it at 250k sats but decided against it, just went up 20%. Wait for the pullback in get in
> 
> edit - this is not investment advice, real small supply coin tho and people love that and privacy. Just outside the top 100 coins. Moon


I don't understand why be bullish on one private coin over another, Monero, Zcash, Zcoin (not sure if those two are same thing), and a couple others all have the same message, we are no traceable in any way shape or form.... so who do we determine will be the winner, because I do believe ANON is the future of blockchain, it may be niche for a long time, but hmm... I like Monero so far, ill google zcoin and have a look though, thanks


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't understand why be bullish on one private coin over another, Monero, Zcash, Zcoin (not sure if those two are same thing), and a couple others all have the same message, we are no traceable in any way shape or form.... so who do we determine will be the winner, because I do believe ANON is the future of blockchain, it may be niche for a long time, but hmm... I like Monero so far, ill google zcoin and have a look though, thanks


https://steemit.com/zcoin/@zcoinofficial/an-overview-of-blockchain-privacy-mechanisms-and-how-zerocoin-in-zcoin-usdxzc-not-zcash-stacks-up

Only PIVX and DASH are very similar

The others sort of all have their own thing going. Granted there are a lot of monero like coins out there that have no traction


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't understand why be bullish on one private coin over another, Monero, Zcash, Zcoin (not sure if those two are same thing), and a couple others all have the same message, we are no traceable in any way shape or form.... so who do we determine will be the winner, because I do believe ANON is the future of blockchain, it may be niche for a long time, but hmm... I like Monero so far, ill google zcoin and have a look though, thanks


There's ZenCash too which I'm currently mining

They just recently released TLS integration

https://www.kamshin.com/2017/09/cryptocurrencies-zencash-rising/
Quote:


> This is a major step for ZenCash, and a prerequisite for the implementation of Secure Nodes. TLS Integration means that all the data exchanges taking place on the ZenCash network will be encrypted. My expectation is that TLS would become the de facto standard and that there wouldn't be a two-speed network where part of the traffic is encrypted while another part remains in clear. I need this point to be confirmed however.
> 
> In terms of privacy, beyond TLS the ZenCash network can also operate behind TOR, however TLS just encrypts traffic between two endpoints and doesn't go through TOR entry / exit nodes that might be monitored or even compromised by a third party.


It also offers secure text messaging between users
Quote:


> This feature was introduced in version 0.73-1 of the Swing Wallet UI (more info on wallets below) and allows one-to-one secure messaging. This is leveraged through the memo field of z-transactions (shielded transactions) if I'm correct. Group messaging and IPFS integration are not yet in place but are on the developer team's roadmap.


Personally I think Zen will win the race with their slow but steady development approach when it comes to the anonymous coin champion


----------



## Juicin

Major problem with zcash is the supply can't be audited

SO if there was some way to forge coins, no one would know

Making your investment basically worthless

But it is theoretically more private than zcoin.

edit - z coin still climbing


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Major problem with zcash is the supply can't be audited
> 
> SO if there was some way to forge coins, no one would know
> 
> Making your investment basically worthless
> 
> But it is theoretically more private than zcoin.


What are your thoughts on Monero, Monero seems to me the best ANON coin around. When you go to their website they don't have their names and location listed (unlike ZenCoin and many ANON coins) sorry but you can't be ANON if the government can track you down and shut down your operation, especially if you been taking 8.5% of each block mined to fund your lifestyle. Monero takes 0%, has no special features, leaves it up to end user to be creative, etc.

I feel like Monero is the future, but since it is so hard to mine, I am not so sure.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What are your thoughts on Monero, Monero seems to me the best ANON coin around. When you go to their website they don't have their names and location listed (unlike ZenCoin and many ANON coins) sorry but you can't be ANON if the government can track you down and shut down your operation, especially if you been taking 8.5% of each block mined to fund your lifestyle. Monero takes 0%, has no special features, leaves it up to end user to be creative, etc.
> 
> I feel like Monero is the future, but since it is so hard to mine, I am not so sure.


Monero's major flaw is that if certain problems arise in the code the whole ledger will go public

So you will be caught with your pants down

Now maybe that's just other people trying to crap on the coin. I don't have the skills to look at the code.

But if there is a possibility the ledger could just go public after i made a bunch of assumptions it was private. . . That would kill the whole point.

Maybe zcoin has a flaw like this too, but it avoids these two anyway. Zcoin is the older version of zcash and has had a lot less scrutiny than the other two from 3rd parties.

Zcoin def has the most room for growth


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Monero's major flaw is that if certain problems arise in the code the whole ledger will go public
> 
> So you will be caught with your pants down
> 
> Now maybe that's just other people trying to crap on the coin. I don't have the skills to look at the code.
> 
> But if there is a possibility the ledger could just go public after i made a bunch of assumptions it was private. . . That would kill the whole point.
> 
> Maybe zcoin has a flaw like this too, but it avoids these two anyway. Zcoin is the older version of zcash and has had a lot less scrutiny than the other two from 3rd parties.
> 
> Zcoin def has the most room for growth


Interesting, even those in the business investing in these coins... we can't decide here, I know 3 here, Heurisitc included is for Monero, I am for Monero, you are zcoin, and a couple posts up is for Zencash. We really need to come together as a larger community and make a decision, and a website upon which to exchange goods with eachother using only our rep on sites like this and wallet to wallet transfers. lol i know it will never happen or grow to big, its just a shame.


----------



## AlphaC

I fixed my post from earlier, I completely forgot Threadripper had 64 PCIE lanes and not 40 , I usually don't pay much attention to PCIE lanes. Also i9-7900x has 44 PCie lanes.

Sorry for any inconvenience / misunderstandings.


----------



## narmour

For Zcoin I heard that it's meant to be an improvement on Monero which is why it's sparking interest.


----------



## Juicin

Just to clarify my position

I'm not saying that one or the other is the best

Only that factoring in opportunity cost, zcoin is your best bet for short term profit. It is way undervalued relative to the other coins considering the PERCEPTION of the tech. (again i don't have the skills to know if what I relayed was true, but some one is getting that message out there)

Zcash and Monero are big cap coins. You're not gonna see the growth you will probably see in zcoin assuming BTC doesn't crash.

Zcoin was abandoned by teh original devs i think, they moved on to zcash. Not sure on the backstory tehre

Came here for a bit more luck. . . not sure if it's writing out my thoughts or just coincidence but when i comment on the market here i seem to have good days.

So here's hoping (buy zcoin)


----------



## mrtbahgs

Market is on a drop again, I am at work so can't research news as to why, does anyone have a quick summary/reason?

I didn't get to buy in at all last time BTC reached 3000, but maybe I can get in on some this time.


----------



## narmour

No news - nothing that's hit me and Ive been looking for the last 30 minutes and follow a few YouTubers who are right on the button.

I think that this is simply a cause of the recent China news and ongoings which seems like an attempt to cripple the market; I think it's a lot more resilient than that. I don't think we're going to see "stability" (I use that loosely in crypto-world) until the end of October / start of November months where we should hopefully start to see a gradual bull trend heading into January/ February. I think it's good to buy long term at 3000-3500 if you can get in anything below 3000 then on a winner.

I could be talking gash. Experts are only experts after the event right?


----------



## Minusorange

https://www.coindesk.com/weak-demand-bitcoins-price-rebound-may-be-starting-to-fade/

Just a lack of demand to keep prices on bullish trend


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hmm, yes it looks like a dip trend, but not for a long stretch just yet... I only want to toss in like $500, but still need to decide if it will drop more over the weekend, just Friday, or it already dropped as far as it will for a week or so.

A 15% gain or more in the short term (after buying) will help settle the sadness of my other small investments being at a "loss" where we stand now and I'm not sure how long it will take for them to get back up to where they were pre-China news. I'm fine holding through it, but just like the idea that I got something put in at one of these dips below 4000.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> I don't think they can't collapse
> 
> JUst that if they did it would basically be the apocalypse by our standards and crypto would not retain value. So we'd be shooting ourselves in teh foot killing the system.
> 
> And as a side note ZCoin is probably going to the moon. BTC chart looks great, as far as I can tell great privacy coin.
> 
> I was gonna shill it at 250k sats but decided against it, just went up 20%. Wait for the pullback in get in
> 
> edit - this is not investment advice, real small supply coin tho and people love that and privacy. Just outside the top 100 coins. Moon


Zcoin is a scam that the Devs created and exploited a bug to create coins out of thin air you should shill your scam coins elsewhere. Zcash and Zcoin are different, although I do not agree with Zcash's trusted setup and the fact it cannot be checked for created coins I will not call it a scam as Zcoin is.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Zcoin is a scam that the Devs created and exploited a bug to create coins out of thin air you should shill your scam coins elsewhere. Zcash and Zcoin are different, although I do not agree with Zcash's trusted setup and the fact it cannot be checked for created coins I will not call it a scam as Zcoin is.


You give nothing but terrible advice. Does your portfolio just hemorrhage cash? You told me not to buy a mining rig (lol) and now you're talking like if you hadn't followed my advice you wouldn't be 30% up on your position.

My calls have all been great every time i post in this forum.

It's not "shilling" if it's a great call. It's a tip you should be thanking me for. Again the perception is these coins are on par. As to the reality or not IDK (nor do i really care at the moment to be honest), you didn't give a very substantive critique of the coin considering the chart since I posted that. . . .lol

Anyone listening to the "heurestic" (the irony) should consider his track record in saying ridiculous things on this forum on the topic of crypto.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL! Well, I've certainly disagreed with Heuristic on some points... but I agree (mostly) about his comments on Zcoin.

However, on the other side... there's great money to be made in any coin that's 'shiny and new' (at least if it's not a total scam - like the devs run off with ICO money and ditch the coin totally kind of scams). I've made great profits riding up several junk coins... you just want to make sure you dump all of them before the peak... because many of those bags don't ever come back after their initial PR explosion.

Then again I don't take anyone's advice on much of anything.... and I hope no one takes mine either... that's too much responsibility.


----------



## Juicin

Ten X got a visa partnership


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911221039069241345
booom


----------



## caenlen

I'm surprised terrorists have not moved to a Bitcoin Monero based system of transactions yet, I mean think about it, the USA reported bombing of Syria early last year of a building that held a ton of hard cold cash, and it destroyed most of it, I remember the article said it was millions of dollars overall.

I am surprised they have not done it yet exclusively for all their money, and I am also surprised the USA and other countries have not thought of this yet as a possibility and realized that crytpocurrency may be unstoppable once crime gains a foothold to grow stronger and more ANON thanks to ANON money.

The guy in Greece for example who was arrested by interpol for stealing millions in stolden credit cards with Bitcoin... if he had transferred all of that over to Monero, vanished, new IP's and new VPN's and new laptops all the time.... and kept vanishing city to city... literally would be impossible to catch him, but since he used Bitcoin only, well gg. lulz.

i know its many years away, but if fiat currency really is in a bubble, and crpytocurrencies take over the world 10-20 years from now, i think in some ways its a good thing because the big banks are criminals in more ways than one themselves, but on same hand... the black market and terrorism will be able to have a "resistant" money supply allowing them to expand and grow easier.

also i don't care about any of this anymore, i will never understand this world, like how we know Iran is giving terrorism groups money yet we do not go to war with Iran... lol... I voted for Obama twice because he helped me in my education student loans and healthcare, but honestly i will never understand why he gave them a crate of billions of cold hard cash ( i get there is like sanctions and policies and it was their own frozen money from bank accounts, and since they were complying with sanctions they got some of the frozen money back) but i just man when that money just goes right to a terrorist group, i mean it doesnt make logical sense to me

or how we spend trillions rebuilding afhagnistan and iraq when our own people can't even afford their medicine. its bad policy. drop a crap tone of MOABS, and no rebuilding. let the other rich middle east countries and europe deal with the fallout, we have our oceans to protect us. the rest of the world makes fun of us under obama or trump, so i dont see the reason why we should care anymore, are planes are secure, they will never get the advantage / upper hand ever again, and i would even be more bullish on immigration and security and airport screenings than Trump is being.

our two oceans are the greatest asset we have, not to mention no threat from Canada... we really are geographically in a great spot... yet we squander or entire wealth in a stupid area of the world that literally has no natural resources, ( we never go a dime of that iraqi oil for free btw) lol


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Market is on a drop again, I am at work so can't research news as to why, does anyone have a quick summary/reason?
> 
> I didn't get to buy in at all last time BTC reached 3000, but maybe I can get in on some this time.


Seems like the normal Thursday drop. Back to $3,600. Slow crawl forward.

Still a lot of uncertainty regarding China. Supposedly one of the exchanges was supposed to close down on the 20th but some sites are now saying by the end of October. As the Chinese government has not said anything it is likely that it is just manipulation.

I will wait to see if any actually close. Supposedly they are opening websites for the existing exchanges to deal with foreign customers only. Seems very fishy.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL! Well, I've certainly disagreed with Heuristic on some points... but I agree (mostly) about his comments on Zcoin.
> 
> However, on the other side... there's great money to be made in any coin that's 'shiny and new' (at least if it's not a total scam - like the devs run off with ICO money and ditch the coin totally kind of scams). I've made great profits riding up several junk coins... you just want to make sure you dump all of them before the peak... because many of those bags don't ever come back after their initial PR explosion.
> 
> Then again I don't take anyone's advice on much of anything.... and I hope no one takes mine either... that's too much responsibility.


Disagreement is fine, we all have our opinions.









I try not to give any advice but just warnings so OCN's peops don't get caught in scams. And as you stated even scams can make you money. I personally will not support any scams but that is my preference in life and I have lost much profit because of this.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm surprised terrorists have not moved to a Bitcoin Monero based system of transactions yet, I mean think about it, the USA reported bombing of Syria early last year of a building that held a ton of hard cold cash, and it destroyed most of it, I remember the article said it was millions of dollars overall....l


We cannot outlaw something because it might or even is used for despicable acts, if we did there would be nothing but a barter system and even that would be used for those same despicable acts. The gun is not evil the shooter may or may not be.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Seems like the normal Thursday drop. Back to $3,600. Slow crawl forward.
> 
> Still a lot of uncertainty regarding China. Supposedly one of the exchanges was supposed to close down on the 20th but some sites are now saying by the end of October. As the Chinese government has not said anything it is likely that it is just manipulation.
> 
> I will wait to see if any actually close. Supposedly they are opening websites for the existing exchanges to deal with foreign customers only. Seems very fishy.


That's where i get confused. I thought it was Friday drops so then that early trend would keep dropping further.

I recall reading that one Chinese exchange would close this month and 2 other major ones had until the end of October since they didn't do much or anything with recent ICOs.
The one piece i never got 100% on is if it's just Chinese fiat to crypto and back or any trading at all which includes people in the US not being able to exchange on there anymore.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> That's where i get confused. I thought it was Friday drops so then that early trend would keep dropping further.
> 
> I recall reading that one Chinese exchange would close this month and 2 other major ones had until the end of October since they didn't do much or anything with recent ICOs.
> The one piece i never got 100% on is if it's just Chinese fiat to crypto and back or any trading at all which includes people in the US not being able to exchange on there anymore.


Exchanges all over the world are getting squeezed by governments. they are trying to figure out how to regulate and monetize for their piece of the pie. They of course are using all type of excuses rather than admitting the simple fact their main goal is monetizing. We all know our Gov is altruistic at heart. LOL

My real concern is china though they are talking bout blocking the miners from BTC mining (Actually alot of Chinese miners support BHC) the problem with that is we the world would never know if they seize all that hash and use it to 51% BTC until was too late.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> That's where i get confused. I thought it was Friday drops so then that early trend would keep dropping further.
> 
> I recall reading that one Chinese exchange would close this month and 2 other major ones had until the end of October since they didn't do much or anything with recent ICOs.
> The one piece i never got 100% on is if it's just Chinese fiat to crypto and back or any trading at all which includes people in the US not being able to exchange on there anymore.


The trend I have seen is usually a drop Thursday (or the day before) but the time seems to vary. Get it nosediving so people sell what they made that week before it goes lower and those that sold the day before buy back cheaper. Once all of the mined supply runs out it starts to climb. What did we get down to this morning? $3500? Back at $3,608.50 as I type on Kraken.

Still need support and with the China FUD, general burnout, fall vacations whatever it isn't really there. By the time the Chinese exchanges get settled one way or the other it will be cold out and people will likely stick money into holes out of boredom.

I am just curious to see how the Chinese and Korean harvest holiday effect the first 10 days of October. Likely a lack of support will make for a good time to buy.


----------



## PlanK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> our two oceans are the greatest asset we have, not to mention no threat from Canada... we really are geographically in a great spot... yet we squander or entire wealth in a stupid area of the world that literally has no natural resources, ( we never go a dime of that iraqi oil for free btw) lol


Doesn't matter if you directly got any of that oil. Oil fuels the vehicles that transport goods around in your economy. All you need is to make sure that friendly powers (governments/dictators/royal families/whatever) keeps it flowing cheaply and consistently in your direction and your economy will prosper. If the friendly powers don't get on-board with that idea you have to go and "re-educate" them.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> We cannot outlaw something because it might or even is used for despicable acts, if we did there would be nothing but a barter system and even that would be used for those same despicable acts. The gun is not evil the shooter may or may not be.


While I agree with you on this, lets have a thought experiment.

Lets say fiat currency is gone, banks dont even exist, we dont need exchanges, everyone is rocking Monero, Bitcoin is dead, everyone has Monero and its been upgraded to quantum security, you go to work 40 hours a week, you get paid in Monero, etc etc, all 7 billion people.

Now, lets think, how many dumb criminals are there that hard cold cash has been able to be frozen, tracked to bring them down, etc etc... you get my point. that will be non-existent in this thought experiment, therefore, encouraging crime to grow to levels never seen before, because much less risk involved. human trafficking of kidnapped girls would increase (FBI has caught a lot of them cause of Bitcoins tracibility and cold hard cash trails)

one could summise that crime could theoritically grow to never seen before levels, because people that would never take the risk before now will.

THAT being said, I do agree with you, and in all honesty, the 2008 crisis has reminded me how much the banking system is purely corrupt and ruined tons of peoples lives, many even to suicide... so I am just not sure what i believe anymore. maybe ill say screw it and just go gold only. LOL jk i dunno


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *i will never understand this world, like how we know Iran is giving terrorism groups money yet we do not go to war with Iran... lol... I voted for Obama twice because he helped me in my education student loans and healthcare, but honestly i will never understand why he gave them a crate of billions of cold hard cash ( i get there is like sanctions and policies and it was their own frozen money from bank accounts, and since they were complying with sanctions they got some of the frozen money back) but i just man when that money just goes right to a terrorist group, i mean it doesnt make logical sense to me
> 
> or how we spend trillions rebuilding afhagnistan and iraq when our own people can't even afford their medicine. its bad policy. drop a crap tone of MOABS, and no rebuilding. let the other rich middle east countries and europe deal with the fallout, we have our oceans to protect us. the rest of the world makes fun of us under obama or trump, so i dont see the reason why we should care anymore, are planes are secure, they will never get the advantage / upper hand ever again, and i would even be more bullish on immigration and security and airport screenings than Trump is being.
> 
> our two oceans are the greatest asset we have, not to mention no threat from Canada... we really are geographically in a great spot... yet we squander or entire wealth in a stupid area of the world that literally has no natural resources, ( we never go a dime of that iraqi oil for free btw) lol*


Problem is MSM either lie to you, tell you half the story or fail to report what the real issues are
If you really want to know whats going on you have to got to alternate sources
One thing that never fails is follow the money, if you do that then you can make sense out of most situations
But get an excellent grasp of the world theres a couple resources I can point you to, surprisingly one of them is very popular
For some reason I dont see spoiler option or I'd gave used it


----------



## Juicin

Dash conference going on right, idk if it's gonna break 100k sats. But if it does it might not stop for a while

If you're gonna be available, ride the tiger. I would expect an abrupt dump as soon as it loses momentum tho. So be careful


----------



## Juicin

IDK if the market cares, but here's this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911553311265845248
First atomic swaps for KMD

edit - nm sorry thought this happened this morning. It was yesterday. As those of you who looked at the twitter post more carefully probably already know


----------



## Minusorange

What do you guys think about Electroneum, was going to post about it a few weeks ago but with all the fuss over ICO and China it didn't seem appropriate but now that has cooled down it seems fairly promising for a new coin






The dev sounds very capable and it seems all well planned


----------



## Roulette Run

Hmm! I hadn't checked in to see what's been going on here lately, last time I checked in the club was basically dead. It's nice to see a few of the old names still involved. I'm mostly on Twitter these days and long ago gave up mining and moved strictly to buying and trading, with work and school mining became too much. I'm still around and doing O.K. in crypto trading.Cheers guys!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Hmm! I hadn't checked in to see what's been going on here lately, last time I checked in the club was basically dead. It's nice to see a few of the old names still involved. I'm mostly on Twitter these days and long ago gave up mining and moved strictly to buying and trading, with work and school mining became too much. I'm still around and doing O.K. in crypto trading.Cheers guys!


Thread picks up whenever mining becomes profitable.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Slowly recovering from the China FUD. Finally back to $4,100. Might get to $4,200 before tomorrow's afternoon/evening's dip.

And holy cow, ZEC is doing well. Might pass ETH in value today. That would be a first that I recall.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Today was the first time I have ever heard a radio commercial on BTC.
Basically a local number asking if you are also interested in learning how to make money on it. They try and sell the public by saying it was $900 when they started in march and now its over $4000.


----------



## Juicin

If it wasn't for the margin traders on GDAX it would have broken 42 already on USD and USDT markets


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> If it wasn't for the margin traders on GDAX it would have broken 42 already on USD and USDT markets


We are there now. Should be an interesting next 24 hours, let's see how high it goes before it does the pre-Friday dip.

I have some I might sell tomorrow around this time.

Next week and the one after are likely to be a bit brutal for the week long harvest holiday. 1st-6th in China, 2nd-9th for S. Korea.


----------



## caenlen

Do you think the new hard fork will hurt bitcoin? there are going to be 4 coins named Bitcoin starting October 25th... Bitcoin Gold is the newest fork name... heh I just have trouble wrapping my head around that, so basically at any time, the biggest miners can break off and do what they want? Something about that does not seem stable to me.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Dang, this 10pm cst hour shows like a 50% spike in ZEC.
$290 to $450 or so.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Dang, this 10pm cst hour shows like a 50% spike in ZEC.
> $290 to $450 or so.


Yep been waiting for this to unload some of my extra... been a long slow decline and I'd bought in a little too early and averaged downward with each 10% drop. Not that I think it's a coin with no prospects (I actually think it's decent) but I definitely didn't want to have as much as I did. Was starting to fear it wasn't ever going back up again.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Do you think the new hard fork will hurt bitcoin? there are going to be 4 coins named Bitcoin starting October 25th... Bitcoin Gold is the newest fork name... heh I just have trouble wrapping my head around that, so basically at any time, the biggest miners can break off and do what they want? Something about that does not seem stable to me.


I don't get it either

Why bitcoin be forking around like this


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I don't get it either
> 
> Why bitcoin be forking around like this


Well I am convinced Bitcoin is here to stay, and I regret not buying in when it was under 3k recently. I actually went to buy that same day but it had already jumped back up to 3600 rather quickly.

I talked to my political economic professor today, he dismissed all my concerns about cryptocurrency and said they are pyramid scheme. These old guys, the UN, countries in general, they just don't get it. They are dumb as could be, honestly Bitcoin already has a community built around it that is not backing down, that gives it the base it needs, if nothing else to hover around 5k forever, which is honestly fine, the other coins that feed from and to Bitcoin are the real key to everything. I tried explaining to them about ransomware attacks and transferring the ransomed Bitcoin into Monero and becoming untraceable, and the possibilities in the future of so many different crimes "possibly" being allowed to grow... they didn't even care.

Well anyways, the only threat to cryptocurrency is if the United Nations shuts it all down, any one country won't hurt anything, and after observing how slow the UN works, let alone invidiual governments, I am indeed convinced cryptocurrency in general is the future, I am downloading Bitcoin wallet at the moment, not going to invest much, will wait for another big dip and buy maybe half a coin, then hold on to it for a long time. Not going to do any flipping.

Trump just announced his tax cuts, if they get passed you would need to cut the budget somewhere, but they want, just raise the debt ceiling like Democrats do, both parties do it now and have for how many decades? Just keep printing money bb, it means nothing, keep on printin







I had no idea how blind everyone was and how slow government is, I mean I knew it was slow, but even watching Irish politics here in Ireland, man its a joke everywhere in this world, Democracy may indeed be a failed experiment, who knows, but I am bullish on cryptos, the morality of man is up the man, shady creatures will stay to the shadows, so eh, I tried to warn them, they wouldn't listen. Cryptocurrency is going to grow so big, that by the time they realize how bad the tax evasion is, that Bitpay is accepted at so many places, etc it won't matter if they shut down the Exchanges, it will be a self-sustaining universal currency.


----------



## Chargeit

I found a way of better cooling my computer room. Had the bathroom remodeled and the guy doing it left our ac vent off over night. Damned bathroom was freezing compared to normal. I removed the ac vent cover in my computer room and it has made a very noticeable difference in the temps in my computer room.

Normally in the morning when I first open my computer room up I'm blasted with hot air. Today I opened my computer room door up and the inside temperature was about the same as in the rest of my house. Sitting in here now and I really can't tell my computers are being stressed.

Don't think this is something you should do with more then 1 or 2 rooms of your house since I'm sure it messes with the systems airflow. Though like closing a vent I'd think it would be ok for 1 or 2 rooms. Of course this won't help if you don't have central air conditioning. Shouldn't need to say that but being the internet and all.


----------



## Juicin

LUN decided to stop all inflation. . . .Assumed supply giong way down. Basically burned a bunch of coins.

I would suggest a buy if you're around to sell. . .

https://twitter.com/lunyrinc?lang=en

Probably gonna be big i got in from 22 and even as high as 26 a moment ago (took some time to decide what to do). We'll see how it goes


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> LUN decided to stop all inflation. . . .Assumed supply giong way down. Basically burned a bunch of coins.
> 
> I would suggest a buy if you're around to sell. . .
> 
> https://twitter.com/lunyrinc?lang=en
> 
> Probably gonna be big i got in from 22 and even as high as 26 a moment ago (took some time to decide what to do). We'll see how it goes


Not very much liquidity in that market... that get's scary when it's running at over +100% from just a couple months ago...

Hope it does well for you, but I'd suggest holding out a little in case you want/need to average down at 10-12.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not very much liquidity in that market... that get's scary when it's running at over +100% from just a couple months ago...
> 
> Hope it does well for you, but I'd suggest holding out a little in case you want/need to average down at 10-12.


Yea the volume never came in

I guess ending inflation doesn't have the same ring as burning coins


----------



## AlphaC

Rendertoken client is up
https://medium.com/@rendertoken/rndr-day-1-let-there-be-light-f2665133a5dc
Quote:


> With the amount of RNDR issued, we have enough to immediately start work on Phase 1. This begins right now.
> 
> Our team has just put out a first test release of the ORBX launcher and system tray applet (for Windows 7 and higher), which will be used to test and deploy RNDR app stream modules. This includes the headless version of Octane and OctaneBench. The latter will be needed for GPU miners to enable RNDR work - in under 6 seconds.
> 
> The ORBX app streaming system we have built for RNDR, which will support Windows, Mac, Linux and Android, delivers full blown 3D applications from a web link - without the complexity of using a docker container, or a VM. You can think of this as a blockchain based equivalent of "Steam" (or the App store) - but decentralized and fully platform agnostic.
> 
> In fact, to ensure the latter is always true, when an ORBX app stream is accessed from a platform that doesn't have the ORBX launcher to run it locally, it can still run on a remote node on the RNDR network and be delivered as a pure ORBX.js HTML5 live stream (see home.otoy.com -> cloud demos menu for a live example of Blender streaming to the OTOY home page in pure HTML5).
> 
> What is awesome about the flexibility of RNDR application publishing is that you, as a developer, can assign RNDR token usage costs to access an applet stream and earn money as its creator, no matter how or where it gets used.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Rendertoken client is up
> https://medium.com/@rendertoken/rndr-day-1-let-there-be-light-f2665133a5dc


I like the tech behind this and was registered for the initial offering but decided to pass. I think the real money is going to be made doing the rendering. But I could be wrong, just not ready to gamble on this one. It actually looked like one of the best ideas and I think the token itself will sustain but I think it will slowly lose value until the network is setup and the industry starts using it. Well there is my speculation on this one. If anyone buys in let us know what happens when it gets listed somewhere.


----------



## AlphaC

I think the only reason to buy the tokens is to start rendering on the network (i.e. if you have a project , or to render for more tokens).

I wouldn't buy them speculatively.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I think the only reason to buy the tokens is to start rendering on the network (i.e. if you have a project , or to render for more tokens).
> 
> I wouldn't buy them speculatively.


Agreed.


----------



## Juicin

Looks like things are gonna get crazy going up to this fork. No one selling their BTC

Ripple seems like the only thing worth having at this moment beyond BTC

17 more days until fork*. . .

If this is any indication we may see ridiculous pumps in the next couple weeks


----------



## PlanK

Ripple announced a big conference coming soon. Got some big movers and shakers from the money and internet world including Sir Tim Berners-Lee, ex FED chairman, even Vitalik Buterin from ETH is presenting.

https://swell.ripple.com/agenda/

Expect the price to rise leading into the conference. Whether that price flies or drops during/after the conference will depend on the strength of any announcements/deals made.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I think the only reason to buy the tokens is to start rendering on the network (i.e. if you have a project , or to render for more tokens).
> 
> I wouldn't buy them speculatively.


So we can start mining/rendering for coins now or does that come when they actually have clients who need stuff rendering ?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Crap... missed my chance to take a screen shot of that sell-wall on Bitfinex earlier (they took it down since)...

1050BTC at 4649... yup ~$4.9M... now that's a nice chunk of change. Guess someone wanted to keep the price from moving too much... or force sells into their buy orders on the other side.









Whatever their purpose, it's gone now and things look pretty good for another weekly move up... doubt we'll test the 5K mark again this soon, but it could happen.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Crap... missed my chance to take a screen shot of that sell-wall on Bitfinex earlier (they took it down since)...
> 
> 1050BTC at 4649... yup ~$4.9M... now that's a nice chunk of change. Guess someone wanted to keep the price from moving too much... or force sells into their buy orders on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever their purpose, it's gone now and things look pretty good for another weekly move up...
> doubt we'll test the 5K mark again this soon, but it could happen.


If the 5K boundary gets tested it will be just in time for segwit2x, or perhaps because of segwit. A lot of people bought btc right before bitcoin cash hoping for free money.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Well my theory of support waning for the Chinese and Korean holiday was incorrect. I am currently in a hold so it really doesn't matter much.

Segwit2x is in November right?


----------



## Juicin

Well everyone is hoarding their sats for the fork, it happens on the 25th or 26th

I didn't think it would start the pump so early. . . . we're probably gonna see 6k before the fork at least

BTC just seems like such a good buy right now it's hard to justify keeping your alts in the short term.

I tried to time the bottom yesterday when everyone decided to get back in. Made some good money. But another sharp BTC rise could have left me bruised. So be careful

Pretty much everything had a good looking chart last night. . . i would expect the same again here soon. Everything oversold


----------



## mrtbahgs

BTC is climbing, but all the others didn't get the memo and are down for the day... I was hoping LTC and ETH would rise back toward their pre-China news levels.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> BTC is climbing, but all the others didn't get the memo and are down for the day... I was hoping LTC and ETH would rise back toward their pre-China news levels.


XMR droppin actually, XRP did 30% over last 2 days, but fell to 0.204 today. I would suggest to keep watch on it, it may do 0.25.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> XMR droppin actually, XRP did 30% over last 2 days, but fell to 0.204 today. I would suggest to keep watch on it, it may do 0.25.


I'm frustrated that XMR is dropping. Traditionally it's been one of the most stable coins.

I've got a feeling there's a big buy wall incoming over the next few weeks. A fork isn't a stock split but people treat it like one.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I'm frustrated that XMR is dropping. Traditionally it's been one of the most stable coins.
> 
> I've got a feeling there's a big buy wall incoming over the next few weeks. A fork isn't a stock split but people treat it like one.


Well, it's also important to note that XMR is still up ~3% over 90 days... so some of this is a return to mean correction rather than a true 'drop'. However, as I have in the past, I'm looking at this as an opportunity to acquire some more XMR, ETH, ZEC, and DASH.

Even bought back some BCC/BCH at 6.8 after selling out at the last run to 14. Can't really complain even if that free-falls to nothing as I've made about 4 BTC off it as totally free money at this point.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Well everyone is hoarding their sats for the fork, it happens on the 25th or 26th
> 
> I didn't think it would start the pump so early. . . . we're probably gonna see 6k before the fork at least
> 
> BTC just seems like such a good buy right now it's hard to justify keeping your alts in the short term.
> 
> I tried to time the bottom yesterday when everyone decided to get back in. Made some good money. But another sharp BTC rise could have left me bruised. So be careful
> 
> Pretty much everything had a good looking chart last night. . . i would expect the same again here soon. Everything oversold


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I'm frustrated that XMR is dropping. Traditionally it's been one of the most stable coins.
> 
> I've got a feeling there's a big buy wall incoming over the next few weeks. A fork isn't a stock split but people treat it like one.


Yeah, BTC accumulation happened early, I'm not sure if it's going to be a P&D before the split though. My XMR long is getting painful!


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Yeah, BTC accumulation happened early, I'm not sure if it's going to be a P&D before the split though. My XMR long is getting painful!


The last split didn't see a dump until after the fork. This bitcoin gold crap is even dumber than the bitcoin cash crap before it. It looks like a trash coin.. I guess scammers got tired of ICOs and had to make things interesting.

I've got zcash monsters running here and a crap ton of CPUs with large caches. If monero and zec could stabilize it would help me trade for more btc to join the party. Ugh!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The last split didn't see a dump until after the fork. *This bitcoin gold crap is even dumber than the bitcoin cash crap before it. It looks like a trash coin.. I guess scammers got tired of ICOs and had to make things interesting.*
> 
> I've got zcash monsters running here and a crap ton of CPUs with large caches. If monero and zec could stabilize it would help me trade for more btc to join the party. Ugh!


Right!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

What just happened? It just tanked about 12% in one go?

edit: coindesk just had a glitch or something, back to normal now


----------



## Juicin

Well the market repeated the same pattern as the day before.

Lets see if BTC goes up a few percentage points again and alts go with it. Or everything just rises this time

Waves is getting pumped right now very hard btw if you're reading this close to when i write it. Some one just moving up a big buy wall and pushing it up and up


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> What just happened? It just tanked about 12% in one go?
> 
> edit: coindesk just had a glitch or something, back to normal now


The market manipulation in crypo is funny like that. For it to survive long term that's going to have to change eventually. I'm still waiting for an announcement of some big crypto backed financial instrument that makes those on wall street pollute their britches with glee, that's when the top 5 Cryptos will skyrocket.


----------



## Juicin

The alts are dumping again. . . we gonna test 49 i here soon i think


----------



## Dagamus NM

I'm just glad my BTC went back above my set point. I jumped back out after holding since September 2nd. Made my planned profit and just picked up 15 ZEC @ $240. Will wait on the alts to climb up again.


----------



## Juicin

IDK why monacoin is pumping so hard right now. I suspect it was a whale that has now caused an organic pump. Also it's at the top of the nvidia profitability charts for mining.

MONA on bittrex. . . keep an eye on it. Massive volume and about to hit new sat highs, already crushing old USD highs. . . .

Basically japanese vert coin


----------



## SavantStrike

What the heck happened to bitcoin? It's up at an all time high today. I should've bought more when it was at 3500 USD a few weeks ago.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> What the heck happened to bitcoin? It's up at an all time high today. I should've bought more when it was at 3500 USD a few weeks ago.


People want in on the free money fork, it's basic supply vs demand, those with bitcoin reluctant to sell causing prices to rise because so many are suffering FOMO for the free money train


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> People want in on the free money fork, it's basic supply vs demand, those with bitcoin reluctant to sell causing prices to rise because so many are suffering FOMO for the free money train


That's at least part of it, but the price has been predicted to rise as well, just not this fast.

I feel bad for anyone trying to get that bitcoin gold crap. From what I remember there isn't much in the way of replay protection with it.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Man did I pick the wrong horse. Oh well, I just get to wait.


----------



## Juicin

I got hosed on the way down on Mona. Still made a lot but not as much as I should have

But my god did it bounce. I keep having to buy back in because the damn thing keeps rising. . . . About to break 70k sats

I would suggest staying out of all alts that aren't at the very top of the volume right now. Never know when BTC might rise and force all the alts down. Most don't seem to have a bottom at teh moment everyone anticipating BTC a guaranteed bet

edit - volume still climbing at an obscene rate too on MONA

and the mona pump is from getting added to bitflyer.

edit 2 - 70 btc sell wall on mona at 70k sats. . . . .i guess some one wants more?


----------



## SavantStrike

Mona is pumping and I'm just here mining zcash. Zcash which is dropping thanks to BTC.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Mona is pumping and I'm just here mining zcash. Zcash which is dropping thanks to BTC.


Both ETH and Zec have stalled since June. Before BTC would both both Zec and ETH but at this rate they will go even lower.


----------



## Juicin

MONA broke 70k*, here we goooo


----------



## HarrisLam

Yo where do you guys get these rare coins if they are not featured on the big sites?

So far I only have Kraken.

I have a working account on bittfex or whatever it was, but I never touched it since it didn't allow fiat influx

Are those sites that feature the other coins perfectly safe?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Man did I pick the wrong horse. Oh well, I just get to wait.


Not much better here my friend.

Think I sold 0.2 btc @ 4640 and another 0.25 at 4780

And I leave the cash there through the night, only to buy a few monero at around 91 just now.

If that makes you feel better

EDIT : apparently, the correct choice should be ETH


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Yo where do you guys get these rare coins if they are not featured on the big sites?
> 
> So far I only have Kraken.
> 
> I have a working account on bittfex or whatever it was, but I never touched it since it didn't allow fiat influx
> 
> Are those sites that feature the other coins perfectly safe?
> Not much better here my friend.
> 
> Think I sold 0.2 btc @ 4640 and another 0.25 at 4780
> 
> And I leave the cash there through the night, only to buy a few monero at around 91 just now.
> 
> If that makes you feel better
> 
> EDIT : apparently, the correct choice should be ETH


HitBTC seems to have most of the penny coins. Bitfenix has some unique coins that other exchanges do not have.

What do you guys think of bitcoin gold? Seems enticing to switch from SHA-256 to Equihash as people without ASICs will be able to mine it. ZEC has gone back up a bit. I am hoping to see $290 sometime again soon. I will make a nice little chunk of change if it does or when it does.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Yo where do you guys get these rare coins if they are not featured on the big sites?
> 
> So far I only have Kraken.
> 
> I have a working account on bittfex or whatever it was, but I never touched it since it didn't allow fiat influx
> 
> Are those sites that feature the other coins perfectly safe?
> Not much better here my friend.
> 
> Think I sold 0.2 btc @ 4640 and another 0.25 at 4780
> 
> And I leave the cash there through the night, only to buy a few monero at around 91 just now.
> 
> If that makes you feel better
> 
> EDIT : apparently, the correct choice should be ETH


There are many many exchanges.

Bittrex is probably the biggest one int he west that only deal with coins, so no direct to fiat.

THere are also quite a few small ones in AUS and NZ, the most famous being cryptopia where you just need to pay them a few BTC to get your coin listed (most have a much more extensive process to get on)

Kraken is big in europe, as you know. But like all fiat exchanges it has a very small coin selection

And there are obviously the Asian exchanges too, which range from large to small

Sounds like Bittrex is what you want tho. You can rest assured American criminals will hunt the guys running it down to the ends of teh earth if anything goes wrong. And they have a wide variety of coins relative to exchanges that deal in fiat like BFX and Kraken*.

edit - if you can read japanese or korean you can probably use their exchanges as well. I don't trust an industrializing nation like China's exchanges, although they tend to be better set up for westerner use.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> HitBTC seems to have most of the penny coins. Bitfenix has some unique coins that other exchanges do not have.
> 
> What do you guys think of bitcoin gold? Seems enticing to switch from SHA-256 to Equihash as people without ASICs will be able to mine it. ZEC has gone back up a bit. I am hoping to see $290 sometime again soon. I will make a nice little chunk of change if it does or when it does.


A lot is unclear about gold

But assuming it is what it claims to be and isn't going to cause a massive mess I like the idea of it.

But if it's worth enough. . . nothing is ASIC resistant.

So if it replaced BTC, we'd still be saddled with ASIC miners at some point


----------



## mrtbahgs

I forgot I bought a tiny bit of XMR before the big crash just to see if it would keep growing, has anyone been following it enough to know if it will come back to $130+ or is it seeming to settle in the 90s?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I forgot I bought a tiny bit of XMR before the big crash just to see if it would keep growing, has anyone been following it enough to know if it will come back to $130+ or is it seeming to settle in the 90s?


Lots of people love XMR

People in this thread do

I'm not nearly as big of a fan. Relative to all other privacy coins but maybe ZEC it's got less upside.

XMR has one of the strongest communities in crypto. But a lot of them are just long time holders not drawing new people in.

Def going to hit 130 again sooner or later. But BTC is a much better bet until the fork


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> A lot is unclear about gold
> 
> But assuming it is what it claims to be and isn't going to cause a massive mess I like the idea of it.
> 
> But if it's worth enough. . . nothing is ASIC resistant.
> 
> So if it replaced BTC, we'd still be saddled with ASIC miners at some point


My understanding is that it is resistant to ASIC due to the ratio of cores to memory that ASICs are currently built with. For mining ZEC on equihash my Titan X Pascals have the highest hashrates of all of my GPUs. Granted the Titan XP is a terrible value for mining, the 1080Ti is not nearly as bad. My 1070s do fairly well on equihash and for their price/power consumption they offer the best value.

The price of vram would make ASICs cost a lot more for equihash than sha-256.

Again, not an expert on this but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> My understanding is that it is resistant to ASIC due to the ratio of cores to memory that ASICs are currently built with. For mining ZEC on equihash my Titan X Pascals have the highest hashrates of all of my GPUs. Granted the Titan XP is a terrible value for mining, the 1080Ti is not nearly as bad. My 1070s do fairly well on equihash and for their price/power consumption they offer the best value.
> 
> The price of vram would make ASICs cost a lot more for equihash than sha-256.
> 
> Again, not an expert on this but it makes sense to me.


Yea but in a few months if the price is high enough, there will be new asics designed for the algo. To avoid asics with a perpetually increasing value to mining you have to keep switching the algo to something that hasn't been profitable enough to design asics aroudn it.

Monero has a plan to switch algos eventually for that reason i'm pretty sure


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Yea but in a few months if the price is high enough, there will be new asics designed for the algo. To avoid asics with a perpetually increasing value to mining you have to keep switching the algo to something that hasn't been profitable enough to design asics aroudn it.
> 
> Monero has a plan to switch algos eventually for that reason i'm pretty sure


What Dagamus was alluding to was the fact that even if ASICs were designed specifically for Equihash the cost would be more prohibitive (compared to less memory-dependent algos at least)... and thus it becomes _essentially_ ASIC-resistant though nothing can truly be as you stated. Same analogy to gold... before it's all mined... it will be too expensive to get out of the ground.

Because it (equihash) exploits parallelism more than single computational speed the more RAM that can be used at once provides scaling performance (though not linearly). So say - and these are meaningless numbers for example - if you can perform ~100Khs on with 2GB you can perform ~165Khs with the same core clock speed with 4GB. Because working with more at once is more efficient - or at least that's a way of describing it in this example.

So if you have an ASIC that is 10 times more efficient than a GPU... it would still need at least 5 times as much RAM to achieve/maintain that performance advantage. So although it would be possible to manufacture an ASIC that is computational superior in hash calculation it has diminishing returns as you have to pack more and more RAM into it to make that worthwhile.

Add in to that the fact that the speed of the ASIC would be very dependent on the speed of the RAM used... so you couldn't 'cheat' by say developing an ASIC that used a lot of slow RAM... because then it would become the bottleneck and performance would suffer.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> What Dagamus was alluding to was the fact that even if ASICs were designed specifically for Equihash the cost would be more prohibitive (compared to less memory-dependent algos at least)... and thus it becomes _essentially_ ASIC-resistant though nothing can truly be as you stated. Same analogy to gold... before it's all mined... it will be too expensive to get out of the ground.
> 
> Because it (equihash) exploits parallelism more than single computational speed the more RAM that can be used at once provides scaling performance (though not linearly). So say - and these are meaningless numbers for example - if you can perform ~100Khs on with 2GB you can perform ~165Khs with the same core clock speed with 4GB. Because working with more at once is more efficient - or at least that's a way of describing it in this example.
> 
> So if you have an ASIC that is 10 times more efficient than a GPU... it would still need at least 5 times as much RAM to achieve/maintain that performance advantage. So although it would be possible to manufacture an ASIC that is computational superior in hash calculation it has diminishing returns as you have to pack more and more RAM into it to make that worthwhile.
> 
> Add in to that the fact that the speed of the ASIC would be very dependent on the speed of the RAM used... so you couldn't 'cheat' by say developing an ASIC that used a lot of slow RAM... because then it would become the bottleneck and performance would suffer.


^This. The VRAM market is not likely to drop price anytime soon. My Titan X Pascals give me 650-850kh/s with an average of 700 with the power limit at 70% and the memory overclocked by about 400MHz.

980Tis are good for about 400-500kh/s. Most of this is the memory. Equihash seems to like GDDR5X better than GDDR5 as well, at least from what I see with my 1070s on the same algo.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> What Dagamus was alluding to was the fact that even if ASICs were designed specifically for Equihash the cost would be more prohibitive (compared to less memory-dependent algos at least)... and thus it becomes _essentially_ ASIC-resistant though nothing can truly be as you stated. Same analogy to gold... before it's all mined... it will be too expensive to get out of the ground.
> 
> Because it (equihash) exploits parallelism more than single computational speed the more RAM that can be used at once provides scaling performance (though not linearly). So say - and these are meaningless numbers for example - if you can perform ~100Khs on with 2GB you can perform ~165Khs with the same core clock speed with 4GB. Because working with more at once is more efficient - or at least that's a way of describing it in this example.
> 
> So if you have an ASIC that is 10 times more efficient than a GPU... it would still need at least 5 times as much RAM to achieve/maintain that performance advantage. So although it would be possible to manufacture an ASIC that is computational superior in hash calculation it has diminishing returns as you have to pack more and more RAM into it to make that worthwhile.
> 
> Add in to that the fact that the speed of the ASIC would be very dependent on the speed of the RAM used... so you couldn't 'cheat' by say developing an ASIC that used a lot of slow RAM... because then it would become the bottleneck and performance would suffer.


Again. . . there is a value on the coins that would make it profitable.

That's not how this works. It's just playing with teh numbers. Not solving the problem

At 10k usd with the block rewards. I guarantee you ASICs are gonna be made just in anticipation of it rising. All POW coins have this issue. There is no algo that is gonna solve it. If i can mine it at home with consumer hardware. Some one can mine it better with an ASIC

The only real solution is to keep switching algos to more obscure ones.Because there are solutions to these impediments this or that algo puts up. Just need enough reason to get around them. . . .


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Again. . . there is a value on the coins that would make it profitable.
> 
> That's not how this works. It's just playing with teh numbers. Not solving the problem
> 
> At 10k usd with the block rewards. I guarantee you ASICs are gonna be made just in anticipation of it rising. All POW coins have this issue. There is no algo that is gonna solve it. If i can mine it at home with consumer hardware. Some one can mine it better with an ASIC
> 
> The only real solution is to keep switching algos to more obscure ones.Because there are solutions to these impediments this or that algo puts up. Just need enough reason to get around them. . . .


I'm confused... how is randomly estimating a 28X/43X increase in valuation of ETH/ZEC (and far more with any others) not "just playing with teh numbers" as you put it?

If that _were_ to occur, what is the value of BTC, which is still the only real 'reserve currency' of cryptos? I don't bemoan the fact that ASICs rule BTC mining because I held almost all of what I mined when I could... but without all those ASICs there wouldn't be the transactional scalability that helps keep it relevant... and my ROI wouldn't be measured in thousands of percents but dozens. It will be the same for any successful crypto IMO... by the time it gets to that point - those currently worrying about it won't care... and the next generation of new adopters will get screwed.

It's exactly the same in _anything_ of commercial value. If you bought a decent amount of real estate in the early 20th century and held it... you're a likely a millionaire now - if you're a millennial, then you're accepting a rental-culture mindset because the reality is that you're likely to never break even on owning a home. Not saying it isn't "wrong" in a general sense, but it's also not really a solvable problem either - especially when the "haves" have to become "have-nots" in order to facilitate that change.

I guess my point is that if you actually were to permanently "solve the problem" - you'd be doing so in a way that will also _guarantee_ that the valuation of the "solution" will never get beyond a fraction of the cost of the hardware used... or in the case of POS, etc alternatives, the amount required to be held in order to accumulate more than a fractional percentage of "interest" rather than orders of magnitude in increase.


----------



## Juicin

We are at the start. I would expect the top 10 coins to to reach well into the tens of billions within a decade.

And as the market cap grows the more ASICs will dominate more algos. People will be more willing to get in early and take a bet on an ASIC miner for this or that algo.

If you're willing to buy BTC at 3k. . . I see no reason you wouldn't be willing at 15k if you perceived that as it's bottom.

edit - i see what you're saying. But it's just a matter of time, ASICs will dominate all mining on major algos sooner or later. You're never going to match it with all purpose consumer hardware.


----------



## Juicin

Ripple Swell conference starts today

Rumors swirling about bank of america getting in

It's certainly pumping


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> We are at the start. I would expect the top 10 coins to to reach well into the tens of billions within a decade.
> 
> And as the market cap grows the more ASICs will dominate more algos. People will be more willing to get in early and take a bet on an ASIC miner for this or that algo.
> 
> If you're willing to buy BTC at 3k. . . I see no reason you wouldn't be willing at 15k if you perceived that as it's bottom.
> 
> edit - i see what you're saying. But it's just a matter of time, ASICs will dominate all mining on major algos sooner or later. You're never going to match it with all purpose consumer hardware.


I am not disagreeing with that, the costs of an asic with a ton of vram currently would be cost prohibitive. Sure you can overcome that with a high enough value. This is why the algo is resistant rather than proof.

That said, which has a higher hashrate in equihash 1 Titan X Pascal or two GTX 1070s? The 1070s despite the same amount of vram across them.


----------



## Juicin

I don't see how consumer gpu comparisons matter. . . . ?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> I don't see how consumer gpu comparisons matter. . . . ?


Diminishing returns on a single miner. To get the benefits of an asic on equihash you will need a ton of vram. While the IC is specific, the vram the algo uses is not.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Diminishing returns on a single miner. To get the benefits of an asic on equihash you will need a ton of vram. While the IC is specific, the vram the algo uses is not.


That's only true on consumer GPUs

That doesn't make it true for the BC Gold algo with appropriately designed ASIC

One will be designed for one purpose

One is general use.

As teh name implies, the ASIC will always do better

Just need a reason to make one


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> That's only true on consumer GPUs
> 
> That doesn't make it true for the BC Gold algo with appropriately designed ASIC
> 
> One will be designed for one purpose
> 
> One is general use.
> 
> As teh name implies, the ASIC will always do better
> 
> Just need a reason to make one


Application specific memory that runs faster than GDDR5 or GDDR5X?

I get it that you can optimize the IC for the specific application. Due to the limitations of the memory intensive app and the amount of VRAM required to go KH/s to MH/s the value of the coin would have to really increase to offset the decreasing growth model (diminishing returns) for adding VRAM.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Looks like Bitfinex is shutting down for US customers on like Nov 11 or so.
Before the deadline, be sure to transfer out any coin to another exchange or wallet.

I didn't do much there, but now I need to find another exchange to sign up for and get verified with in case I want to do more... any suggestions that offer a decent variety of coins in one place and are easy-ish to get verified?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Application specific memory that runs faster than GDDR5 or GDDR5X?
> 
> I get it that you can optimize the IC for the specific application. Due to the limitations of the memory intensive app and the amount of VRAM required to go KH/s to MH/s the value of the coin would have to really increase to offset the decreasing growth model (diminishing returns) for adding VRAM.


If it's valuable enough, some one will do it

Whether it will be AMD, Intel, ANTminer (or whatever they call themselves), or some one else. THey'll want the hash and they'll be able to control it without competitors making ASICs

Just a question of when the math works out. . . . . .Doesn't matter waht algo


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Looks like Bitfinex is shutting down for US customers on like Nov 11 or so.
> Before the deadline, be sure to transfer out any coin to another exchange or wallet.
> 
> I didn't do much there, but now I need to find another exchange to sign up for and get verified with in case I want to do more... any suggestions that offer a decent variety of coins in one place and are easy-ish to get verified?


The other big fiat exchanges are kraken and GDAX/coinbase int he west

Bittrex is pretty much everyone's favorite alt coin market if you can read english tho.

edit - also much lower requirements for verification on bittrex because no fiat


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> The other big fiat exchanges are kraken and GDAX/coinbase int he west
> 
> Bittrex is pretty much everyone's favorite alt coin market if you can read english tho.
> 
> edit - also much lower requirements for verification on bittrex because no fiat


Bittrex doesn't allow fiat at all or just can't transfer it in/out?
I'm fine moving coins over to the exchange and then trading around with them and later move them off to convert back to fiat, but I'd prefer that once my coins move there, I can still sell for USD and buy something else with the USD as it easier to wrap my head around than to convert say ETH directly to XMR.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Bittrex doesn't allow fiat at all or just can't transfer it in/out?
> I'm fine moving coins over to the exchange and then trading around with them and later move them off to convert back to fiat, but I'd prefer that once my coins move there, I can still sell for USD and buy something else with the USD as it easier to wrap my head around than to convert say ETH directly to XMR.


They use USDT for the major coins. Pretty much everything on BFX should be on Bittrex, just with USDT instead of fiat*. Also has BTC and ETH markets where most of the alt coins are.

But yes if you wanted out completely you'd have to go to another exchange or obviously cash out outside the banking system.

Fiat exchanges are very limited. And all those coins are tied to USD as well as BTC so they're less volatile too. Which means less possible profit

If you want to get into anything but the top market cap coins. You have to leave fiat exchanges.


----------



## Juicin

lol i say high cap coins don't pump as hard. . .

Zen up 50% today

Good call

$$$$$


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> lol i say high cap coins don't pump as hard. . .
> 
> Zen up 50% today
> 
> Good call
> 
> $$$$$


It's nice my $50 of mined coins has jumped to $100 now









Holding them long term though


----------



## Balsagna

Hey all,

So, I have an investor friend who's been pretty fascinated with CryptoCurrency who wants to get into it. Well, when he heard that BT Gold was coming out and was wondering about mining it, in general, I told him mining is not very profitable, from my understanding anyways... especially if you're a hobby/solo miner.

He then asked what if it was something that was set up as a small mining operation, like an investment of about $10,000 into mining rig(s) or however you want to number crunch profit vs loss. Being a pretty big investor, he would understand that wouldn't see a profit for a year or so and so on.

Basically, a small back story. I've read/heard that some people who still mine are doing okay even with ethereum based on a small mining operation, where he was producing about 0.36 Eth every day, so roughly 1 ETH every 3 days, due to the fact he had like 6-10 1060's and 6ish 1070's or so... all pumping away.

I'm newer at this and have been out of the loop for a while, but I'd like to potentially take a stab at it. That said, what would it take to turn something into a successful mining operation. He's willing to invest if that's what it takes... or should he just look elsewhere?

Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## Juicin

What is profitable shifts every day based on hardware and market rates

he would make his money back a lot faster than a year

Eth mining is over.

Tell him to go to bitcointalk if he wants more info. Pretty much teh center of the crypto wo0rld

Just look in the altcoin section


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So, I have an investor friend who's been pretty fascinated with CryptoCurrency who wants to get into it. Well, when he heard that BT Gold was coming out and was wondering about mining it, in general, I told him mining is not very profitable, from my understanding anyways... especially if you're a hobby/solo miner.
> 
> He then asked what if it was something that was set up as a small mining operation, like an investment of about $10,000 into mining rig(s) or however you want to number crunch profit vs loss. Being a pretty big investor, he would understand that wouldn't see a profit for a year or so and so on.
> 
> Basically, a small back story. I've read/heard that some people who still mine are doing okay even with ethereum based on a small mining operation, where he was producing about 0.36 Eth every day, so roughly 1 ETH every 3 days, due to the fact he had like 6-10 1060's and 6ish 1070's or so... all pumping away.
> 
> I'm newer at this and have been out of the loop for a while, but I'd like to potentially take a stab at it. That said, what would it take to turn something into a successful mining operation. He's willing to invest if that's what it takes... or should he just look elsewhere?
> 
> Any guidance would be appreciated!


With the right setup you could break even in less than a year. The real determining factor is the price of electricity. Where would he keep these at? They make a fair amount of noise unless you liquid cool them but then you don't really have a miner as much as a hobby PC that also mines at that point.

A dedicated miner will use the lowest power consumption CPU if not using the CPU to mine. (CPUs can still mine monero but not worth much more than the electricity it consumes on Broadwell and newer Inter processors) so a low power consumption cpu with as many PCIe lanes as you can get. More than four GPUs on a single board requires riser cables. The standard dedicated miner has six GPUs but some of the new motherboards have upwards of 16. It really is nice to be able to use more GPUs on a single board as non mining components are not duplicated across multiple systems and their power consumption is minimized.

The down side to these systems is that all of the power consumption is on a single circuit. Even with multiple power supplies, you need to be able to get the power to them. Running them in your house? Need to have the amperage to support that power draw. Standard house power is 15A per circuit. So 15A*120V=1800W. Going above that on a single circuit will cause your breaker to trip. So a larger mining setup will need much higher amperage rating for the circuit. Something to keep in mind.

As far as GPUs, while the AMD cards are popular for mining ETH, there are so many cards running it that the big profits of 4-6 months ago are gone. GTX1070 seems to have the best performance. 1060 can be profitable if you are running more than 6 on a single board. The 1060 is much cheaper than the 1070 with a performance to price ratio greater than the 1070 with decent power consumption.

If I were to invest 10K I would probably just put $2K on each of the big cryptos and trade along the margins.


----------



## HarrisLam

come on now, don't tell me you can't cross 6000 with that sharp correction!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> come on now, don't tell me you can't cross 6000 with that sharp correction!


There is a massive resist wall at 5.000 Euros. Right at that $6K level.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> There is a massive resist wall at 5.000 Euros. Right at that $6K level.


it rose so high my Kraken graphs stopped working

man BTC is the only thing rising right now, wish my full investment was on it. My alts aren't helping.


----------



## StillClock1

Hey guys, I'm doing some reasearch for my job and wanted to get your thoughts on it - as you're the experts on this:

Do you think people are building new mining rigs at the same pace as they were earlier-to middle of this summer now that the price of Ethereum has settled down (as compared to its May run-up)?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillClock1*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm doing some reasearch for my job and wanted to get your thoughts on it - as you're the experts on this:
> 
> Do you think people are building new mining rigs at the same pace as they were earlier-to middle of this summer now that the price of Ethereum has settled down (as compared to its May run-up)?


If they were, GPUs would still be in short supply







.

Payback period went a lot longer to reach ROI.


----------



## StillClock1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> If they were, GPUs would still be in short supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Payback period went a lot longer to reach ROI.


Understood, so you're saying that supply levels for the mining-type GPUs have bounced back a bit? (no longer in such short supply?)


----------



## diggiddi

Yep the prices are still high but there is availability of gpus unlike b4

To the guy with the investor, I think its better to trade with that much capital imo


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillClock1*
> 
> Understood, so you're saying that supply levels for the mining-type GPUs have bounced back a bit? (no longer in such short supply?)


Bounced back almost completely. Full availability of any GPU you want on the market now. Prices are still higher, but that's due to DRAM shortages.

Mining isn't nearly as profitable as it was.


----------



## Balsagna

Well one thing to note is he's interested in mining other alt coins, and changing around as he needs too. He's an investor that does understand that there is risks/limitations.

We do have to do the number crunching still. It would be done in a house, most likely MY house and I live in a hot state mind you... and I'm not very comfortable putting this stuff in a garage lol, but I do have a spare bedroom, but not that will make things better.

I was reading that there's a program you can run that will switch to different coins when it's most profitable. Personally, I really don't think it's worth it to do solo mining, but like I said... I've 'heard' that people who have a bit more money invested are doing okay.

I'm active duty military, if I lived on base, it would be free electric lol.... too bad I don't.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Yep the prices are still high but there is availability of gpus unlike b4
> 
> To the guy with the investor, I think its better to trade with that much capital imo


I agree, if you have that much capital you should be trading for 1 or 2% a day and you'd make a ton


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> I agree, if you have that much capital you should be trading for 1 or 2% a day and you'd make a ton[/quote
> 
> What's the most efficient way to trade along the margins like that then? I don't know if he is willing or I am willing to sit glued every day trying to maximize that investment. I get that anything can take work, but if I'm at work 14-16 hours out of the day, I just won't be physically able to do that.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> I agree, if you have that much capital you should be trading for 1 or 2% a day and you'd make a ton


I don't think that is good advice for someone that's just starting out.

You didn't mention the part where it's actually possible to lose money, and it takes a lot of trending knowledge as well as being sharp on crypto news every hour of the day to somewhat steadily win money

Hell, I have capital that's decently over 10k, and I wish I make 2% all day everyday like you mentioned. It's mostly due to me being incompetent but still
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> What's the most efficient way to trade along the margins like that then? I don't know if he is willing or I am willing to sit glued every day trying to maximize that investment. I get that anything can take work, but if I'm at work 14-16 hours out of the day, I just won't be physically able to do that.


If you have to ask, I would say don't do it, and if you are interested in trying, be cautious in managing the risks.


----------



## diggiddi

There are different types of trading though, imagine you'd have bought BTC when it was 2200 and sell when it got to 5500


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I don't think that is good advice for someone that's just starting out.
> 
> You didn't mention the part where it's actually possible to lose money, and it takes a lot of trending knowledge as well as being sharp on crypto news every hour of the day to somewhat steadily win money
> 
> Hell, I have capital that's decently over 10k, and I wish I make 2% all day everyday like you mentioned. It's mostly due to me being incompetent but still
> If you have to ask, I would say don't do it, and if you are interested in trying, be cautious in managing the risks.


Its also possible to lose your ass mining. Especially if you don't know what you're doing.. you can mine some coin that is worth 300 today but tomorrow is worth nothing. He's not going to be mining BTC so that leaves ZEC ETH and a few others.. if he uses nice hash it only supports 8 GPUs (last i checked) which means his 10k is worthless past the 8 GPUS... and then there is the fact the buyin cost for mining is now higher than it ever was before.

You gotta take a risk somewhere. My advice is wait until after the forks when BTC goes down to 3500 and buy 3 BTC and sit on it for a year.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Its also possible to lose your ass mining. Especially if you don't know what you're doing.. you can mine some coin that is worth 300 today but tomorrow is worth nothing. He's not going to be mining BTC so that leaves ZEC ETH and a few others.. if he uses nice hash it only supports 8 GPUs (last i checked) which means his 10k is worthless past the 8 GPUS... and then there is the fact the buyin cost for mining is now higher than it ever was before.
> 
> You gotta take a risk somewhere. My advice is to wait until after the forks when BTC goes down to 3500 and buy 3 BTC and sit on it for a year.


Those were just number games. Basically, the investor doesn't really have a limit per say. He's all at just trying to turn a profit. Could be 3,000, 8,000, 20,000. It just has to have a valid reason behind it.

LIke I said, I honestly wouldn't, because it's not nearly as profitable and me, personally... I wouldn't want to put in the work to make it profitable either, especially with wear and tear in my own household.
However, when I was reading that a certain setup is mining 0.36 ETH a day, it makes me almost want to do it.

If all he's going to see is a couple hundred a month AFTER the fact that his investment is paid off, it's not really worth it. The only real worthiness is if you can just mine what you need, and hopefully, exchange it for another crypto that's doing well and start trading that way as well. That way, you know you can always mine something even once it's paid off. Rather than always using hard earned cash to do it.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> I agree, if you have that much capital you should be trading for 1 or 2% a day and you'd make a ton[/quote
> 
> What's the most efficient way to trade along the margins like that then? I don't know if he is willing or I am willing to sit glued every day trying to maximize that investment. I get that anything can take work, but if I'm at work 14-16 hours out of the day, I just won't be physically able to do that.


As some one who is attempting to do this. . . it works but it's annoying. I would need a lot of capital to make it worth it relative to a decent job. But being constantly available does allow me to A. ride a rocket up with high volume becuase I know i'll be tehre to set new stop limits.

B* sell everything when necessary

Imagine setting up alarms for your portfolio so it blares at you every time something is happening. And having to trade on your phone because markets never close

It's super profitable to just be there for obvious moments of market momentum. And often just playing the coin of the day can be good too

Like BTC took off today and alts hit a bottom. . . .Buy that bottom and profit. Easy to do as long as you were there and had alerts set up to get out then get back in. Just bought some of the coins i like when BTC look like it was slowing down and there was some bottom on the candles.

Blockfolio and Bitcoinchecker are great on droid. . .

But all of this is pointless if you can't access your account to trade basically 24/7

For people who can't/don't want to put the labor in it should just try to pick a bottom on a coin and hodl for dear life. It's not like wallstreet crypto markets never close and volatility is massive.


----------



## JamesMadison76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Its also possible to lose your ass mining. Especially if you don't know what you're doing.. you can mine some coin that is worth 300 today but tomorrow is worth nothing. He's not going to be mining BTC so that leaves ZEC ETH and a few others.. if he uses nice hash it only supports 8 GPUs (last i checked) which means his 10k is worthless past the 8 GPUS... and then there is the fact the buyin cost for mining is now higher than it ever was before.
> 
> You gotta take a risk somewhere. My advice is wait until after the forks when BTC goes down to 3500 and buy 3 BTC and sit on it for a year.


What? You don't actually think nicehash has a limit to gpu's do you? Unless you're talking about some windows software limitation.
Not to sound rude but do you honestly think they are going to LIMIT themselves to 8 gpu if a person wants to connect 100 gpu to their service? That would be a moronic business model.
Might want to stop giving advice if you don't even understand how a service works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Those were just number games. Basically, the investor doesn't really have a limit per say. He's all at just trying to turn a profit. Could be 3,000, 8,000, 20,000. It just has to have a valid reason behind it.
> 
> LIke I said, I honestly wouldn't, because it's not nearly as profitable and me, personally... I wouldn't want to put in the work to make it profitable either, especially with wear and tear in my own household.
> However, when I was reading that a certain setup is mining 0.36 ETH a day, it makes me almost want to do it.
> 
> If all he's going to see is a couple hundred a month AFTER the fact that his investment is paid off, it's not really worth it. The only real worthiness is if you can just mine what you need, and hopefully, exchange it for another crypto that's doing well and start trading that way as well. That way, you know you can always mine something even once it's paid off. Rather than always using hard earned cash to do it.


He definitely has a limit, just like all investors do. People don't go about the real world going "all-in" with their liquid assets.

Turning a buck from mining requires knowledge of various things, you're not going to make a profit unless you mine early and hold long. Also you could mine just at the right time and earn a good profit and re-sell the hardware.

If your investor does not have a project manager creating a thorough plan, then he is just fantasizing about the idea of making money in crypto. The valid reason would be showing him the proof when bitcoin was $30, then $300, then $3000, and then $6000. Is he honestly trying to "turn a profit" in 3months or is he willing to invest in a 3year plan and watch ridiculous growth? Be prepared for the crashes, be prepared to buy coins that is.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Its also possible to lose your ass mining. Especially if you don't know what you're doing.. you can mine some coin that is worth 300 today but tomorrow is worth nothing. He's not going to be mining BTC so that leaves ZEC ETH and a few others.. if he uses nice hash it only supports 8 GPUs (last i checked) which means his 10k is worthless past the 8 GPUS... and then there is the fact the buyin cost for mining is now higher than it ever was before.
> 
> You gotta take a risk somewhere. My advice is wait until after the forks when BTC goes down to 3500 and buy 3 BTC and sit on it for a year.


It will depend on how the guy's connection is in getting decently priced "good mining GPUs"

I've seem someone opening a thread in my local second hand market listing a non-mining RX 580 at $450 USD

Why? Because he bought it at $500 USD for God-knows-what

Just have to know your stuff before going in. If the guy has no connections and no knowledge on mining prior to asking, ya it's probably not a good idea to get into it at this moment.

I myself took the half-and-half path. I spent about $1800~2000 for a 1000w mining rig (I managed to have someone place my rig somewhere with free electricity, then stuffed an extra 1070 onto my main rig to have a total of 6 GPUs mining at night, and 4 when I need my main rig for personal use. After that, I just put the remaining funds that I'm willing to invest straight into Kraken.

So I have a decent pool of capital to play with, and some small but stable income on the side.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesMadison76*
> 
> What? You don't actually think nicehash has a limit to gpu's do you? Unless you're talking about some windows software limitation.
> Not to sound rude but do you honestly think they are going to LIMIT themselves to 8 gpu if a person wants to connect 100 gpu to their service? That would be a moronic business model.
> Might want to stop giving advice if you don't even understand how a service works.
> He definitely has a limit, just like all investors do. *People don't go about the real world going "all-in" with their liquid assets.*
> 
> Turning a buck from mining requires knowledge of various things, you're not going to make a profit unless you mine early and hold long. Also you could mine just at the right time and earn a good profit and re-sell the hardware.
> 
> If your investor does not have a project manager creating a thorough plan, then he is just fantasizing about the idea of making money in crypto. The valid reason would be showing him the proof when bitcoin was $30, then $300, then $3000, and then $6000. Is he honestly trying to "turn a profit" in 3months or is he willing to invest in a 3year plan and watch ridiculous growth? Be prepared for the crashes, be prepared to buy coins that is.


Yeah, he has no clue what he's talking about but AFA the bolded well I just did.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> It will depend on how the guy's connection is in getting decently priced "good mining GPUs"
> 
> I've seem someone opening a thread in my local second hand market listing a non-mining RX 580 at $450 USD
> 
> Why? Because he bought it at $500 USD for God-knows-what
> 
> Just have to know your stuff before going in. If the guy has no connections and no knowledge on mining prior to asking, ya it's probably not a good idea to get into it at this moment.
> 
> I myself took the half-and-half path. I spent about $1800~2000 for a 1000w mining rig (I managed to have someone place my rig somewhere with free electricity, then stuffed an extra 1070 onto my main rig to have a total of 6 GPUs mining at night, and 4 when I need my main rig for personal use. After that, I just put the remaining funds that I'm willing to invest straight into Kraken.
> 
> So I have a decent pool of capital to play with, and some small but stable income on the side.


lol you dont' need connections to mine

Just go to bitcointalk

There will be a thread on your specific GPU. . .. Look waht people are mining

It is almsot never a top coin. It takes a bit of labor but no connections.

Although atm Vert is probably most profitable. . . Most of the time it's some obscure coin you want to sell daily. Or at most keep while you think it's at a bottom.

Signatum which runs on skunkhash was the most profitable for months on nvidia since the eth crash. . . Very small coin

Dumpstered earnings on ZEC and ETH and pretty much eevry other coin for nvidia cards


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Yeah, he has no clue what he's talking about but AFA the bolded well I just did.


Guess he don't know

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/man-sells-everything-for-bitcoin-moves-family-to-campsite-a7994751.html

Are you the dutchman ?


----------



## funsoul

Hi Folks!

Quick questions given that bitcoin's near $6k.

Would it be better to put a pc together and mine various coins using nicehash, pick up an Antminer S9 and mine only bitcoin or neither?

A decent build, reusing a few parts, with 5 gtx1060's runs roughly the same price as one of the new S9's. Using the nicehash calc...
- 5x 1060's= ~$210/month revenue - 56 electric= $154/month profit. $1,800/154= ~12 months payback
- Antminer S9= ~$600/month revenue - 155 electric= $445/month profit. $1,800/445= ~ 4 months payback

Thoughts?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> Quick questions given that bitcoin's near $6k.
> 
> Would it be better to put a pc together and mine various coins using nicehash, pick up an Antminer S9 and mine only bitcoin or neither?
> 
> A decent build, reusing a few parts, with 5 gtx1060's runs roughly the same price as one of the new S9's. Using the nicehash calc...
> - 5x 1060's= ~$210/month revenue - 56 electric= $154/month profit. $1,800/154= ~12 months payback
> - Antminer S9= ~$600/month revenue - 155 electric= $445/month profit. $1,800/445= ~ 4 months payback
> 
> Thoughts?


The thing about antminer is the guys selling you the stock can also bring out new stock at any time. Things that will kill your profitability, or just flood the market with hash.

IDK the details but you need to be very sure you're buying at the right time on those antminers.


----------



## funsoul

Thanks Juicin

Yeah man...want to be careful hence my questions. Hoping someone with enough experience can assist or point me to some good threads, etc.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Yeah, he has no clue what he's talking about but AFA the bolded well I just did.


I wasn't telling him to throw all of his assets into one thing.. as far as who doesnt know what they're talking about.. If we'd all listened to you we'd be thrashed on a crap coin right now.. But whatevs I have made my money and I hope everyone else made theirs


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Guess he don't know
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/man-sells-everything-for-bitcoin-moves-family-to-campsite-a7994751.html
> 
> Are you the dutchman ?


Hope he cashed some of those out over 6k. that takes balls!


----------



## Balsagna

Thanks for all the feedback. I mostly theory crafted all of this before, but I'm mostly looking at real-world examples of peoples investments and flow over this time frame.

He's a very smart guy, even if he risked 20,000 (for example) it's child's play. He is a big risk taker for sure, he's made millions, lost millions, perfect guy that reminds me of the wolf of wall street... but legal lol.

He wouldn't get into something unless he really thought it would work right.

That being said, with BTC still on the rise, what about if he picked up 3-4 antminers s9's? Are they even worth it? I've heard of them, but never looked into them specifically.

Could they mine other alt coins? We want to make this as simple as possible. He would be the one doing what he does best... stocks. He has the capability to sit on his phone and play around the margins all day, I don't. What he doesn't have that I do, is technical skill sets when it comes to mining.

I've been out of the loop, but it wouldn't be hard for me to get back into it, it just has to be worth my time. He's willing to pay for all the electric/hardware costs and split profits with me 50/50. I just do the mining/labor work. He can look for a 1-3 year game plan as well. Any of our past projects were always 1 year out before profits, I'm sure this would be similar to him as well.

I think this is more childs play than what he usually does, so even if it was a flop, I think he'd of had fun just trying it.


----------



## Juicin

. . .. Boys if you want antminers this is not the place to be asking these questions lol

Bitcointalk

And you're gonna have to pour over threads. . .. Look at the patterns antminer tends to have. See where they are in the cycle. Look to see if there are competitors coming up . . .

As a general rule they're a bad investment without that info unless you buy at right time because if your profit goes down then the resale value goes down. There is no hedge

At that point you're not only investing in BTC, you're investing in the hope basically a single algo remains profitable with your specific asic miner.

Considering the coin is about to fork and undoubtedly pull back then rally hard.I'd say invest in the short term.

if you're willing to put in half a week of labor figuring out everything there is to know about BTC mining and the specific space of ASIC miners. Go at it. If not . . . i wouldn't suggest it. Insanity without all available info IMO


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> lol you dont' need connections to mine
> 
> Just go to bitcointalk


You might have misunderstood something.

I said one would probably need connections to locate graphic cards at decent prices, new or second hand. The initial cost plays a big part in the equation, especially if he's starting now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Guess he don't know
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/man-sells-everything-for-bitcoin-moves-family-to-campsite-a7994751.html
> 
> Are you the dutchman ?


If only he would do it half a year ago, he would have tripled his net worth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. I mostly theory crafted all of this before, but I'm mostly looking at real-world examples of peoples investments and flow over this time frame.
> 
> He's a very smart guy, even if he risked 20,000 (for example) it's child's play. He is a big risk taker for sure, he's made millions, lost millions, perfect guy that reminds me of the wolf of wall street... but legal lol.
> 
> He wouldn't get into something unless he really thought it would work right.


If he really is a competent stock trader, I would totally recommend him to stay in the office and trade cryptos like stocks. Learn the patterns his way and just trade away. The technical aspects really aren't worth the hassle.


----------



## freakb18c1

Hey all, i've been out the mining game for sometime now. I still have some left over parts that ive been thinking about putting back together. Would it still be profitable to run 3 7970's?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Hey all, i've been out the mining game for sometime now. I still have some left over parts that ive been thinking about putting back together. Would it still be profitable to run 3 7970's?


Not really. Even for XMR or ETH, you would need cheap electricity (read as free).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Hey all, i've been out the mining game for sometime now. I still have some left over parts that ive been thinking about putting back together. Would it still be profitable to run 3 7970's?


With winter coming up they would make a decent electric space heater. Other than that, it is not likely that they would get you more than they consume. Unless you have the toxic edition 7970 with 6gb ram then they are not going to be able to hash fast enough.


----------



## JamesMadison76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> Quick questions given that bitcoin's near $6k.
> 
> Would it be better to put a pc together and mine various coins using nicehash, pick up an Antminer S9 and mine only bitcoin or neither?
> 
> A decent build, reusing a few parts, with 5 gtx1060's runs roughly the same price as one of the new S9's. Using the nicehash calc...
> - 5x 1060's= ~$210/month revenue - 56 electric= $154/month profit. $1,800/154= ~12 months payback
> - Antminer S9= ~$600/month revenue - 155 electric= $445/month profit. $1,800/445= ~ 4 months payback
> 
> Thoughts?


I hate to sound rude but it's better to piss someone off in the right direction than lead their delusion with friendly small talk.
For beginners, you may want to calculate something called "risk" into those calculations. You can't calculate that you'll earn X $ in Y days at Z rate when there is almost a dozen other factors that determine those values.
Video cards
~12 months payback doesn't exist because you are calculating a revenue based on static numbers, that is now how mining works. That profit can become +/- 20% in a matter of days or weeks.
Antminers
Difficulty goes up, you earn less. Essentially every difficulty change you start earning less and less, so unless the price of bitcoin doubles in a short period of time, 4 months becomes 5, 5 becomes 7, and so forth

Questions like this are difficult because unless you actually know what you're talking about, you won't be able to ignore all the missinformation people base their opinions off of. You want to deal with pure factual information as mining involves mathematics and not feelings. Research more about coin algorithms, their differences, and how things like difficulty and hashrate affect the network. When you have a solid understanding of those underlying factors, you will be able to actually calculate a projected ROI on a more logical basis. Otherwise you're simply going to make an investment you regret a few weeks later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Hey all, i've been out the mining game for sometime now. I still have some left over parts that ive been thinking about putting back together. Would it still be profitable to run 3 7970's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Not really. Even for XMR or ETH, you would need cheap electricity (read as free).


Should of never stopped mining those 7970's








Pay the electricity now and thank yourself in a few years.


----------



## becks

As a self driven experiment and in the name of science I think in the next while I will try and mine using a stack of raspberry pi's for my own little-supercomputer load balancing the power hungry asic usb miners









Anyone here ken to join in the experiment ? or at least anyone did any experimenting of their own?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Now that social security numbers mean nothing anymore, I am much more bullish on Monero than ever before. I think I am going to ignore Ripple and Bitcoin, I am all in on Monero long term, only problem is going to be finding websites to buy stuff from, but I fully expect its going to take 5 years before a True ANON crypto goes mainstream, and I think it will need to be quantum encrypted like Japan is developing, but add in gen 3 block chain speeds... and I think that is indeed the future of everything. If the true end goal is breaking away from the power of governments and banks, True ANON is the only way to go, wallet to wallet, no exchanges, no fiat conversion, wallet to wallet only.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> The Chinese have been manipulating BTC for a long time. I wish they would announce they were considering banning it again.
> 
> 
> 
> They are fine with it as it currently help undermine the American Dollar, they will only crack down on it when it begins to under mine them, but since they control 90% of all Bitcoin transactions they are quite confident in its ability to be controlled still.
> 
> USD to Euro January 2017 - 96 cents to 1 Euro
> 
> " " - 81 cents to 1 Euro
> 
> the dollar has crashed hard. the fiat currency bubble is approaching faster than people realized, already loads of rich people are diversifying their funds into different countries bank accounts. I foresee Bitcoin surging soon. very soon. within 6 months. I just don't see it lasting long term.
Click to expand...

No pffwnse meant, but your examples show the USD strengthened not weakened.

The € is volatile since Brexit. It's not going ro get stronger unless the UK and Switzerland join up. UK was daft for joining the EU to begin with and Switzerland could likely buy all of the EU so they stayed out of that mess.









~Ceadder


----------



## Juicin

USD has had a steady inflation rate for decades. . . .

Strongest fiat on the planet by miles

Annnnd the pullback is upon us boys. How low will she go


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesMadison76*
> 
> I hate to sound rude but it's better to piss someone off in the right direction than lead their delusion with friendly small talk.
> For beginners, you may want to calculate something called "risk" into those calculations. You can't calculate that you'll earn X $ in Y days at Z rate when there is almost a dozen other factors that determine those values.
> Video cards
> ~12 months payback doesn't exist because you are calculating a revenue based on static numbers, that is now how mining works. That profit can become +/- 20% in a matter of days or weeks.
> Antminers
> Difficulty goes up, you earn less. Essentially every difficulty change you start earning less and less, so unless the price of bitcoin doubles in a short period of time, 4 months becomes 5, 5 becomes 7, and so forth
> 
> Questions like this are difficult because unless you actually know what you're talking about, you won't be able to ignore all the missinformation people base their opinions off of. You want to deal with pure factual information as mining involves mathematics and not feelings. Research more about coin algorithms, their differences, and how things like difficulty and hashrate affect the network. When you have a solid understanding of those underlying factors, you will be able to actually calculate a projected ROI on a more logical basis. Otherwise you're simply going to make an investment you regret a few weeks later.
> 
> Should of never stopped mining those 7970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the electricity now and thank yourself in a few years.


You're awesome man!!! Thank you for your honest feedback and guidance! Been doing more research and speaking with active miners, my Antminer thought is now out the window, will go with a multicard setup instead.

Definitely see how the rates, estimates, etc move all over the place so your risk factor advice is excellent. Going to hold off any purchases for a couple/few weeks to give me more time to learn (and wait to see how card prices change based on the release of the 1070ti).

Thank you again for taking the time to educate me a bit!


----------



## Skye12977

So I'm trying to figure out where my coins are from when I mined a few years ago.

I don't know how much I have, nor do I know which website I used.

I do know I made a purchase on TigerDirect.com and I think I made a purchase on either performance-pcs.com

Any help is much appreciated.

e) These are the only images I can find.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out where my coins are from when I mined a few years ago.
> I don't know how much I have, nor do I know which website I used.
> I do know I made a purchase on TigerDirect.com and I think I made a purchase on either performance-pcs.com
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> e) These are the only images I can find.


oooo that LTC price.

The most obvious option is that those coins are still on the pool (or were if the pool isn't around anymore)

If you took them out basically what you're looking for is either paper wallets or files on your old hard drives with that info saved. Usually paired with a wallet program that can interact with that file.

Do you remember having wallets on your PC?

If not you probably sent them to paper wallets (assuming you moved the coins at all). And probably put the information on paper somewhere and put the keys somehwere


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> oooo that LTC price.
> 
> The most obvious option is that those coins are still on the pool (or were if the pool isn't around anymore)
> 
> If you took them out basically what you're looking for is either paper wallets or files on your old hard drives with that info saved. Usually paired with a wallet program that can interact with that file.
> 
> Do you remember having wallets on your PC?
> 
> If not you probably sent them to paper wallets (assuming you moved the coins at all). And probably put the information on paper somewhere and put the keys somehwere


1. I no longer have that PC that I mined on or any of those components.

2. It's been so long since I've mined I don't remember any of the programs, sites or pools I was apart of.

3. The only stuff I really have that connects to my wallet....etc. are Pictures I have, Posts on OCN and purchases from a few websites online.

If my wallet was only connected to the computer that I had at the time and is not just a downloadable program (that I could try to login to), then I believe I'm out of luck.

Sad day.

I don't think that I entirely cashed out for what I had in my wallet and I was just hoping that I could possibly download my wallet again. So I login and possibly continue my mining or cash entirely out.

I'm honestly debating about using my current GPU or getting a GPU to use instead of a heater for my 1br/1bath sub ~600sq/ft apartment instead of using the built-in unit for my apartment.

I know it won't make much if even any profit, but I figure it would be better than using the ~2500-3000-watt unit(s) for my apartment (which would just cost me money).


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Installed nicehash on my gaming rig. Making about $3-5 a day but I have noticed the reporting software keeps showing workers flipping from active to dead a lot. But loads look consistent on both cards. And the software running is showing no issues. Not sure if it's flip-flopping a lot for some reason or if the monitoring software on my phone is just bugged.


----------



## SavantStrike

My advice is to never use nice hash. Mine and trade for BTC later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Installed nicehash on my gaming rig. Making about $3-5 a day but I have noticed the reporting software keeps showing workers flipping from active to dead a lot. But loads look consistent on both cards. And the software running is showing no issues. Not sure if it's flip-flopping a lot for some reason or if the monitoring software on my phone is just bugged.


Nicehash jumps between algorithims all the time - this is probably what's triggering the apparent "dead" workers that are in fact still running.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I spend a lot of time out of town, so was looking for the "easy button".


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Installed nicehash on my gaming rig. Making about $3-5 a day but I have noticed the reporting software keeps showing workers flipping from active to dead a lot. But loads look consistent on both cards. And the software running is showing no issues. Not sure if it's flip-flopping a lot for some reason or if the monitoring software on my phone is just bugged.


Which version are you using? I leave my backup rig mining. With the newer versions it spends half the time not mining with my gpu. With version 1.7.5.13 it mines correctly 24/7.

Guys I'm really fighting the urge to spend some of my btc on a new drill press off amazon. Keep telling myself that any btc spent now will likely be twice as much sooner or later and I'll regret wasting btc on anything. Still can't believe I bought Dead Rising 4 with btc.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Which version are you using? I leave my backup rig mining. With the newer versions it spends half the time not mining with my gpu. With version 1.7.5.13 it mines correctly 24/7.


Not home right now. But I know it is 2.something. What ever the latest off their sight in.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Not home right now. But I know it is 2.something. What ever the latest off their sight in.


Yeah that's when I started having issues on my back up system. First update to version 2 something beta gave me the issue, then there was an update to it and it worked correctly. Next update and I started having the problems again. I then just went back to the version I'm on.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Might have to look at a change. It's mining on Equihash at around 950H/s. But also drinking 700 watts. So, not terribly efficent, but not really in a position to buy more efficient cards at the moment.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Might have to look at a change. It's mining on Equihash at around 950H/s. But also drinking 700 watts. So, not terribly efficent, but not really in a position to buy more efficient cards at the moment.


Just tested the current version of NiceHash on my main rig. My gpu mined fine but my cpu was stuck at 0%. I remembered incorrectly about the gpu being the problem. Looks like it's the cpu.

*Was my anti virus stopping the cpu from running. Not the anti virus on the other computer though.


----------



## diggiddi

Just pick an algo and stick with it so it quits changing I disabled a few and or didn't bother benchmarking them


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 1. I no longer have that PC that I mined on or any of those components.
> 2. It's been so long since I've mined I don't remember any of the programs, sites or pools I was apart of.
> 3. The only stuff I really have that connects to my wallet....etc. are Pictures I have, Posts on OCN and purchases from a few websites online.
> 
> If my wallet was only connected to the computer that I had at the time and is not just a downloadable program (that I could try to login to), then I believe I'm out of luck.
> Sad day.
> 
> I don't think that I entirely cashed out for what I had in my wallet and I was just hoping that I could possibly download my wallet again. So I login and possibly continue my mining or cash entirely out.
> 
> I'm honestly debating about using my current GPU or getting a GPU to use instead of a heater for my 1br/1bath sub ~600sq/ft apartment instead of using the built-in unit for my apartment.
> I know it won't make much if even any profit, but I figure it would be better than using the ~2500-3000-watt unit(s) for my apartment (which would just cost me money).


yea if the hard drives are gone

and you don't remember the pool (probably not around anymore, but if it is your old login may work and they may just be sitting there)

Only option left is paper. So check old notebooks or try to remember if you wrote it down and hid teh keys somewhere.

Other than that sounds like you're out of luck

And as to mining. Nicehash is profitable right now

I would suggest mining VTC just because the coin is so strong right now. ZEN and MONA also look decent for this gen nvidia cards. All depends on what you got tho


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Just pick an algo and stick with it so it quits changing I disabled a few and or didn't bother benchmarking them


It's changing to get the most money. Thats the whole point of nicehash.


----------



## Juicin

OK cash pumping so hard. . . VTC still so strong

Both of themight just keep going up through a BTC rise

Looks like a team of big boys trying to run OK up on bittrex, so don't get burned on the fall if you get in!!

I've been trying to "scalp" both just taking a few points here and there* on positions measured in minutes. . . . Might stop that with OK for now tho the pump is real.

edit - OK still climbing like a rocket sold half of what i had *sobs*


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Might have to look at a change. It's mining on Equihash at around 950H/s. But also drinking 700 watts. So, not terribly efficent, but not really in a position to buy more efficient cards at the moment.


You might want to play with dropping your clocks for more efficiency.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I actually raised my clocks. Lol. I need to make a bios profile for mining that kills the OC on the CPU. Its locked at 4.4 ghz. Just did not do it before heading out of town. When i raised my clocks on the GPUs i went from about 820H/s to the current 950H/s on equihash. It seems to like that one the most, so i have been using that to gage things. That also upped my expected earnings almost $1 a day.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I actually raised my clocks. Lol. I need to make a bios profile for mining that kills the OC on the CPU. Its locked at 4.4 ghz. Just did not do it before heading out of town. When i raised my clocks on the GPUs i went from about 820H/s to the current 950H/s on equihash. It seems to like that one the most, so i have been using that to gage things. That also upped my expected earnings almost $1 a day.


Yeah zcash is a good algo for nvidia. H/Watt goes down with higher clock speeds but as long as you're net positive on electricity costs then go for it. It looks like your cards are under water so it's not like you've got anything to worry about.


----------



## HarrisLam

oh and of course, being the only coin that I sold a little on, BTC has to be the ONLY major coin to be going up.

don't you guys have this feeling sometimes? Like the only stock that you sold is the only one that rises after?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh and of course, being the only coin that I sold a little on, BTC has to be the ONLY major coin to be going up.
> 
> don't you guys have this feeling sometimes? Like the only stock that you sold is the only one that rises after?


I know that feeling. It his any investor at summer point or another. Crypto is such a weird market its just even harder to not end up with regret sooner or later.

I sold BTC last month to pay off some mining gear. This month I traded zcash for BTC right before the insider information leaked that bithumb was going to list ZEC. Every time an alt starts to make a come back BTC goes up again and people panic sell because of FOMO.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It's changing to get the most money. Thats the whole point of nicehash.


I know but it doesn't always work that way, often times it switches to lower earning algo's
I got fed up with that and just stuck to one that was consistently earning more/a decent amount in the long term
Sometimes the other algos would cause crashes with the program too hence my decision


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Been doing some reading looking at other cards to get for mining. Eventually stopping the use of my gaming rig as a whole. Correct me if I am wrong but it seems the best balance of performance, cost, and power draw is the GTX1060. I can get them for just over $200 and they seem pretty power/performance balance. Thoughts?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Been doing some reading looking at other cards to get for mining. Eventually stopping the use of my gaming rig as a whole. Correct me if I am wrong but it seems the best balance of performance, cost, and power draw is the GTX1060. I can get them for just over $200 and they seem pretty power/performance balance. Thoughts?


For pure mining rigs you really cannot beat the GTX 1060. For multipurpose builds the GTX 1070 is pretty awesome.

Depends on your use.

But yeah, if you are doing many cards with a special mining motherboard then GTX 1060. To get the most out of a four card setup that still resembles a PC then GTX 1070 or higher.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I know but it doesn't always work that way, often times it switches to lower earning algo's
> I got fed up with that and just stuck to one that was consistently earning more/a decent amount in the long term
> Sometimes the other algos would cause crashes with the program too hence my decision


This exactly. Certain algorithms run way better than others. Pretty much I only mine equihash on my NVidia cards and let my AMD cards run either equihash or daggerhashimoto/decred or the other secondaries from claymore. The AMD cards mostly run dagger/decred but I let it switch to equihash.

While the system should do whatever is profitable it seems that switching all the time creates a dead time that drops earnings. I've gone up a couple bucks a day on average just by restricting it and I get almost zero issues running weeks on end.

Just watch out when you update your miner or you might end up with some added algos slipping in. Keccak comes to mine, trash algo for my systems but Nicehash seems to favor it. Same with Lyra2Rev2 which is not great.

I suppose if ZEC tanks I would enable the others but it has been doing fine. With Bitcoin Gold running equihash I am waiting for that to show up in the list.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> For pure mining rigs you really cannot beat the GTX 1060. For multipurpose builds the GTX 1070 is pretty awesome.
> 
> Depends on your use.
> 
> But yeah, if you are doing many cards with a special mining motherboard then GTX 1060. To get the most out of a four card setup that still resembles a PC then GTX 1070 or higher.


My plan for now is to toss the 1060's in next to my Titan XM cards. The will mine all the time and I will mine off and on with the TX cards as I bounce from gaming and other things that use them. Later on I will have a dedicated mining rig that the 1060's will move to with more GPU's. Sort of a slow build rather than fork a tone of cash in right away.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Been doing some reading looking at other cards to get for mining. Eventually stopping the use of my gaming rig as a whole. Correct me if I am wrong but it seems the best balance of performance, cost, and power draw is the GTX1060. I can get them for just over $200 and they seem pretty power/performance balance. Thoughts?


Make sure you get 6GB 1060s and you'll be golden. Also of importance is heatsink quality. You won't be able to run eqihash without a decent dual fan model unless you cut power targets significantly. Otherwise the 1060 is really the best multi algo card out there. The 1070 is also a good choice in that it has additional performance roughly in lone with it's added cost.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> My plan for now is to toss the 1060's in next to my Titan XM cards. The will mine all the time and I will mine off and on with the TX cards as I bounce from gaming and other things that use them. Later on I will have a dedicated mining rig that the 1060's will move to with more GPU's. Sort of a slow build rather than fork a tone of cash in right away.


Being that your TxMs are water cooled you might want to just get the MSI 1070 Seahawk. Comes with an EK block on it already.

I have thought about doing this for my dual TxP build, I have a couple of Intel 750s in those slots at the moment though. Turning mining off on the second Titan and CPU works when I want to watch movies, game, whatever. Mostly I just let it run.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Being that your TxMs are water cooled you might want to just get the MSI 1070 Seahawk. Comes with an EK block on it already.
> 
> I have thought about doing this for my dual TxP build, I have a couple of Intel 750s in those slots at the moment though. Turning mining off on the second Titan and CPU works when I want to watch movies, game, whatever. Mostly I just let it run.


The standard gaming X 1070 stays cool enough that the only benefit the EK version offers is reduced noise. Unless Prophet wants to water cool the entire mining rig when the cards get transplanted, the EK 1070's would be stuck in chassis number 1 forever.


----------



## diggiddi

Does anyone know whwere I can get an x16 Pcie with a usb powered connector? not the regular x1 Pcie usb powered connectors that are used in mining


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The standard gaming X 1070 stays cool enough that the only benefit the EK version offers is reduced noise. Unless Prophet wants to water cool the entire mining rig when the cards get transplanted, the EK 1070's would be stuck in chassis number 1 forever.


If allowed to breath they likely would but a dual slot card sucking hot air off the back of a Titan (even liquid cooled) is going to throttle and be a suck experience.

Draining the loop and pulling two cards out if needed isn't that big of a deal. Plus it preserves the look of the build.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Does anyone know whwere I can get an x16 Pcie with a usb powered connector? not the regular x1 Pcie usb powered connectors that are used in mining


Such a device doesn't exist. USB 3.0 doesn't have enough pins. The only option for X16 is a ribbon style riser.


----------



## Juicin

Alts are rebounding. . . for now

Groestl coin is out of control.

Cut myself trying to catch the falling knife that was VTC. Finally caught it on the third try . . . . And yes i see conspiracies everywhere. Today I swear an alt was reacting to my little plays. Have to reel that sort of paranoia in.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Such a device doesn't exist. USB 3.0 doesn't have enough pins. The only option for X16 is a ribbon style riser.


Thanks, repped up


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Make sure you get 6GB 1060s and you'll be golden. Also of importance is heatsink quality. You won't be able to run eqihash without a decent dual fan model unless you cut power targets significantly. Otherwise the 1060 is really the best multi algo card out there. The 1070 is also a good choice in that it has additional performance roughly in lone with it's added cost.


What is so special about the 6GB ones? It hardly uses any RAM from what I have seen so far. Sitting at 1753MB right now. More bandwidth from extra chips?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Being that your TxMs are water cooled you might want to just get the MSI 1070 Seahawk. Comes with an EK block on it already.
> 
> I have thought about doing this for my dual TxP build, I have a couple of Intel 750s in those slots at the moment though. Turning mining off on the second Titan and CPU works when I want to watch movies, game, whatever. Mostly I just let it run.


I thought about adding them to the loop. I run my fans pretty low and the TX cards stay at a pretty consistent 41-43C with the current OC on them. Should have plenty of headroom in the loop. But, I also have another pump and 360 rad sitting here. So, could rig a dedicated loop up pretty quick. Don't really want to jump to 1070. Just don't see a real value in the added speed vs the cost. At least with the numbers I have seen.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> What is so special about the 6GB ones? It hardly uses any RAM from what I have seen so far. Sitting at 1753MB right now. More bandwidth from extra chips?
> I thought about adding them to the loop. I run my fans pretty low and the TX cards stay at a pretty consistent 41-43C with the current OC on them. Should have plenty of headroom in the loop. But, I also have another pump and 360 rad sitting here. So, could rig a dedicated loop up pretty quick. Don't really want to jump to 1070. Just don't see a real value in the added speed vs the cost. At least with the numbers I have seen.


The 6GB cards have more compute performance. The 6GB is like the 1060 TI, nvidia just didn't call it that. In all algorithms it's faster, but in the case of ether 3GB just isn't big enough.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The 6GB cards have more compute performance. The 6GB is like the 1060 TI, nvidia just didn't call it that. In all algorithms it's faster, but in the case of ether 3GB just isn't big enough.


Interesting. Guess I never looked that close. Just assumed it was like cards of the past where more memory was just that and nothing more. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SavantStrike

Bitcoin near 7k.

This momentum is destroying every other coin I'm in. Looks like everyone is FOMOing so hard they dump everything at a loss to get into bit coin.


----------



## Juicin

If you hadn't dumped eevrything a few weeks ago. . . you crazy

Short term positions only until the fork is over


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Bitcoin near 7k.
> 
> This momentum is destroying every other coin I'm in. Looks like everyone is FOMOing so hard they dump everything at a loss to get into bit coin.


Yeah.... I did mention my expectations a few dozen pages back about BTC reaching over 9K. It looked a little far fetched then, but it looks kind of possible to a lot more people now.

While I do hold some BTC enjoying the moderate profit, I suffer the same problem as you do.

I think my portfolio was originally roughly 40% ETH, 40% BTC and 20% XMR, with ETH likely to be slightly larger portion than BTC

That was when BTC was like $4500

Right now, it's more like 30% ETH, 55% BTC, 15% XMR

Would it be expected for BTC to tank a little right after the hyped up fork, and have some of the funds going back to altcoins that are at comparatively long-time-low?


----------



## Juicin

If you're holding any alts for more than you're awake right now you crazy

BCC is climbing too

We're gonna see 8k before the fork probably

Alts gonna be at all time sat lows


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> If you're holding any alts *for more than you're awake* right now you crazy
> 
> BCC is climbing too
> 
> We're gonna see 8k before the fork probably
> 
> Alts gonna be at all time sat lows


bold : what does that mean? Sorry not my first language.

Anyway I know what you are trying to say, but I'm a long term investor. I in general don't try to catch weekly trends or anything shorter than that. I injected fiat from my previous stock investments so that I could expand my investments onto cryptos. Seeing that I'm not extremely good at catching trends and the funds I'm using is my hard earned and saved cash, I can't be making too many moves too frequently. I however am positive that cryptos will get more recognition and adoption so I'm comfortable with it long term.

I don't mind buying more at low points.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> bold : what does that mean? Sorry not my first language.
> 
> Anyway I know what you are trying to say, but I'm a long term investor. I in general don't try to catch weekly trends or anything shorter than that. I injected fiat from my previous stock investments so that I could expand my investments onto cryptos. Seeing that I'm not extremely good at catching trends and the funds I'm using is my hard earned and saved cash, I can't be making too many moves too frequently. I however am positive that cryptos will get more recognition and adoption so I'm comfortable with it long term.
> 
> I don't mind buying more at low points.


Cryptos might get more uptake but it could be future implementations that win out. Would be a worry if some coin came through that clearly had advantages over all other coins and other coins tanked.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> bold : what does that mean? Sorry not my first language.
> 
> Anyway I know what you are trying to say, but I'm a long term investor. I in general don't try to catch weekly trends or anything shorter than that. I injected fiat from my previous stock investments so that I could expand my investments onto cryptos. Seeing that I'm not extremely good at catching trends and the funds I'm using is my hard earned and saved cash, I can't be making too many moves too frequently. I however am positive that cryptos will get more recognition and adoption so I'm comfortable with it long term.
> 
> I don't mind buying more at low points.


Bitcoin is going to skyrocket

Alts are going to crash

You should not be in any alts right now


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> If you're holding any alts for more than you're awake right now you crazy
> 
> BCC is climbing too
> 
> We're gonna see 8k before the fork probably
> 
> Alts gonna be at all time sat lows


I mine, so of course I'm holding alts. I've been dumping them for BTC and hoping to buy back after the fork.

I believe Ether can some day surpass bit coin unless something weird happens to regulations.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Cryptos might get more uptake but it could be future implementations that win out. Would be a worry if some coin came through that clearly had advantages over all other coins and other coins tanked.


So I'm mostly sticking to the three biggest for now.

BTC, ETH and XMR
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Bitcoin is going to skyrocket
> 
> Alts are going to crash
> 
> You should not be in any alts right now


I am not putting all my eggs in 1 basket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I mine, so of course I'm holding alts. I've been dumping them for BTC and hoping to buy back after the fork.
> 
> I believe Ether can some day surpass bit coin unless something weird happens to regulations.


So you also believe that alts could bounce back a bit after the fork?

I sure hope so....

As much as I'm earning in BTC right now, the drops in alts are almost cancelling out perfectly.


----------



## Juicin

Then go to fiat, because all yu're doing in alts is losing money if you're just holding not getting in and out

Your strategy makes no sense

*shrugs*

do what you want


----------



## HarrisLam

my strategy makes no sense based on the assumption that your predictions on the market in the length of months, at least, is 100% accurate.

I would agree on that.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> my strategy makes no sense based on the assumption that your predictions on the market in the length of months, at least, is 100% accurate.
> 
> I would agree on that.


Normally i wouldn't presume to say which way btc is gonna go

With the news we'ev had an the fork. . . . All alts are gonna see short term lows.

If you bought monero at a dollar sure hold it. . . But for anything you've bought in the last few months/ Dummmmp it and pick back up nearer to the fork if you don't want to monitor BTC.

We've been in the same pattern for weeks lol


----------



## mrtbahgs

Wow, I'm usually only making like $1.70 a day on NiceHash with my single 1070, but I came home to find it pulling in $2.90 on an algorithm I don't recall ever seeing run, CryptoNight, and its only running 86W instead of the 108W or so that it normally does; Win Win!


----------



## diggiddi

Yeah cryptonight is banging right now anyone know Monero hashrate for Fury?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Wow, I'm usually only making like $1.70 a day on NiceHash with my single 1070, but I came home to find it pulling in $2.90 on an algorithm I don't recall ever seeing run, CryptoNight, and its only running 86W instead of the 108W or so that it normally does; Win Win!


My CPU is running that right now. Went from $3 to over $5 a day. For some reason it's not showing up on the web dash. But it is on the app on the machine.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

My CPU is getting nearly earning as much as each GPU right now. Has me wondering about a multi socket server with a bunch of GPUs. Also wondering if Linux will offer any gains for a dedicated box. Thinking a stripped down Arch install. Or maybe Ubuntu server.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Normally i wouldn't presume to say which way btc is gonna go
> 
> With the news we'ev had an the fork. . . . All alts are gonna see short term lows.
> 
> If you bought monero at a dollar sure hold it. . . But for anything you've bought in the last few months/ Dummmmp it and pick back up nearer to the fork if you don't want to monitor BTC.
> 
> We've been in the same pattern for weeks lol


Nothing is certain, especially in an extremely volatile market like this. I predicted BTC was gonna go up for the fork. You predicted that too. I predicted alts will be pressured because funds need to get taken from where to purchase BTC. You predicted that too.

Don't you think quite a few could have had the same expectations? That's when I think it doesn't necessarily have to end up the exact way we think it would. For one to buy a coin, someone has to be selling that coin. If we always make correct predictions and earn money, who would be the one losing money?

I agree with your approach in analysis as I've shared the same thoughts right before you even did, but I can't afford to go all-in for for the idea, which is at its core a hypothesis, regardless of how likely it is.

Just gotta see how it all plays out. No hard feelings brah.


----------



## Chargeit

=D I picked up that drill press the other day when btc was still at $6.200. Kind of knew the price was going up but I really wanted a drill press and I didn't feel like coming out of pocket on one. Thinking I'm going to get the accompanying band saw with btc. Have to admit buying tools for my shop with crypto mined on my gaming rig is an interesting thing. Though likely to end up being some damned expensive tools with the way btc keeps going up.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Nothing is certain, especially in an extremely volatile market like this. I predicted BTC was gonna go up for the fork. You predicted that too. I predicted alts will be pressured because funds need to get taken from where to purchase BTC. You predicted that too.
> 
> Don't you think quite a few could have had the same expectations? That's when I think it doesn't necessarily have to end up the exact way we think it would. For one to buy a coin, someone has to be selling that coin. If we always make correct predictions and earn money, who would be the one losing money?
> 
> I agree with your approach in analysis as I've shared the same thoughts right before you even did, but I can't afford to go all-in for for the idea, which is at its core a hypothesis, regardless of how likely it is.
> 
> Just gotta see how it all plays out. No hard feelings brah.


Annnnnnd look at what happened

lol

You can't afford to dream . . . If BTC starts turning down you buy back in.

Set some alerts

You have already hemorrhaged so much cash talking about porfolio diversity is insane lol

unless the coins you have don't have hte volume to support you cashing out at will. BTC only

You're just spouting nonsense in this case. T Here is no profit to be had in these other coins beyond BCC unless you're gonna get in and out


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Annnnnnd look at what happened
> 
> lol
> 
> You can't afford to dream . . . *If BTC starts turning down you buy back in.*
> 
> Set some alerts
> 
> You have already hemorrhaged so much cash talking about porfolio diversity is insane lol
> 
> unless the coins you have don't have hte volume to support you cashing out at will. BTC only
> 
> You're just spouting nonsense in this case. T Here is no profit to be had in these other coins beyond BCC unless you're gonna get in and out


Is that meant to be a joke or a genuine statement?

What's your investment experience besides cryptocurrency?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is almost same as 2013 where BTC hit 1K. Not its going to hot 10K and probably drop 5K and even 2-3K for the 2018 year. Probably less drop since people bealive more in crypto now.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> =D I picked up that drill press the other day when btc was still at $6.200. Kind of knew the price was going up but I really wanted a drill press and I didn't feel like coming out of pocket on one. Thinking I'm going to get the accompanying band saw with btc. Have to admit buying tools for my shop with crypto mined on my gaming rig is an interesting thing. Though likely to end up being some damned expensive tools with the way btc keeps going up.


Yeah, I sold a few weeks back at $4,800 to buy a car. Oh well, I needed the car.

But I've mined $775 in the past two weeks so not too worried.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Yeah, I sold a few weeks back at $4,800 to buy a car. Oh well, I needed the car.
> 
> But I've mined $775 in the past two weeks so not too worried.


So you over payed for the car


----------



## Dagamus NM

I paid in fiat what the car was worth, actually got a pretty good deal. The crypto I sold for that fiat has a higher value today, a month later.

Car paid for entirely by mining. Better off than I was before. It is all perspective.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I paid in fiat what the car was worth, actually got a pretty good deal. The crypto I sold for that fiat has a higher value today, a month later.
> 
> Car paid for entirely by mining. Better off than I was before. It is all perspective.


Right now unless you making money its a bad idea to use crypto to buy goods. It just feels bad.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Wow, I'm usually only making like $1.70 a day on NiceHash with my single 1070, but I came home to find it pulling in $2.90 on an algorithm I don't recall ever seeing run, CryptoNight, and its only running 86W instead of the 108W or so that it normally does; Win Win!


It's the Electroneum launch which nicehash switched to which is using Monero's cryptonote algorithm, don't expect those profits any more though as the difficulty has shot straight for the coin.

I did mention ETN a few weeks back but nobody seemed interested


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Right now unless you making money its a bad idea to use crypto to buy goods. It just feels bad.


unless said crypto was mined instead of traded.

It's not the same when you technically "produced" the coins
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Yeah, I sold a few weeks back at $4,800 to buy a car. Oh well, I needed the car.
> 
> But I've mined $775 in the past two weeks so not too worried.


What you mine with right now? 775 in 14 days sounds awesome


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Yeah, I sold a few weeks back at $4,800 to buy a car. Oh well, I needed the car.
> 
> But I've mined $775 in the past two weeks so not too worried.


Yeah got to do what you've got to do. Can't beat yourself up over it.

Nice. $1400+ a month off mining isn't too damned bad. Thought about dropping some in to a more dedicated miner but not sure I could live with even more heat generated in my computer room.

Ugh, the ol'BTC/day is dropping. Guess that mining boom was short lived.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> unless said crypto was mined instead of traded.
> 
> It's not the same when you technically "produced" the coins
> What you mine with right now? 775 in 14 days sounds awesome


Well, the question is would I rather have that crypto right now or the car. I still would rather have the car. More crypto will be made, I will get some of it.

For other things buying with crypto seems wrong, but then again it always seems to. I could have pulled it a week earlier when it was at $3,200 so having it at $4,800 was fine.

As for my hardware: 6x Titan X Pascal, 8x GTX 1070 seahawk, 4x 980Ti, 2x 295x2, 1x 280x, 1x 6950x, 2x 5960x.

I had most of this, since May when I started I have added the 8x 1070s and 1 5960x. Everything else was usually sitting idle so it worked out. The past few weeks have been great as I have consistently made about $50 per day. The same hardware made $40 a day in the weeks preceeding the past two. Back in May the hardware minus the 1070s was making $100 per day. Then everybody got the cards they ordered and there you go.

With almost all of my hashing power going to equihash I am interested to see how this will play out once Bitcoin Gold finally starts being mined.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's the Electroneum launch which nicehash switched to which is using Monero's cryptonote algorithm, don't expect those profits any more though as the difficulty has shot straight for the coin.
> 
> I did mention ETN a few weeks back but nobody seemed interested


Ouch, it has lost 38% of its value in the past 24 hours. It was a nice couple of days though.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Ouch, it has lost 38% of its value in the past 24 hours. It was a nice couple of days though.


It's a brand new coin, of course it's going to drop a load since initial exchange listing, buy in price for ICO was $0.01 (even less if you got in during bonus phase) so even now it's still 5x ICO value (9x for first week buyers)

However it's one of the coins with the best potential for mainstream adoption and already is the most successful ICO in crypto history not to mention the only coins being sold right now are those that have been mined and there's still around $2mil volume being traded on only the 2nd day on only 1 exchange, the coin looks to have a positive future ahead


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well, the question is would I rather have that crypto right now or the car. I still would rather have the car. More crypto will be made, I will get some of it.
> 
> For other things buying with crypto seems wrong, but then again it always seems to. I could have pulled it a week earlier when it was at $3,200 so having it at $4,800 was fine.
> 
> As for my hardware: 6x Titan X Pascal, 8x GTX 1070 seahawk, 4x 980Ti, 2x 295x2, 1x 280x, 1x 6950x, 2x 5960x.
> 
> I had most of this, since May when I started I have added the 8x 1070s and 1 5960x. Everything else was usually sitting idle so it worked out. The past few weeks have been great as I have consistently made about $50 per day. The same hardware made $40 a day in the weeks preceeding the past two. Back in May the hardware minus the 1070s was making $100 per day. Then everybody got the cards they ordered and there you go.
> 
> With almost all of my hashing power going to equihash I am interested to see how this will play out once Bitcoin Gold finally starts being mined.


That is a lot of cards. Even with mining since May you have not made much profit unless you have traded a lot. I made most my mining before May. May was just the price increase.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That is a lot of cards. Even with mining since May you have not made much profit unless you have traded a lot. I made most my mining before May. May was just the price increase.


I made a bit trading. I think I am about broken even at this point. Maybe still a little behind.

About 6K in hardware (not counting what I had before) and another 3K in electricity costs. 9K/1.5K=6. May-November is 6 months. Some months I made less than 1.5K, I think 1K was about the lowest and the highest was about 3K in May so by the end of the year I will be all caught up and in the black. I literally cannot add any more unless I upgrade the electrical service at my house. I have a rig on each 110V circuit.

Thinking of building in some mining racks into the garage at the new house with about 80amps dedicated there. Enough for four dedicated miners. Likely a few specific mining boards with a whole bunch of 1060s or 1070s on them. 1070s if I stick to 6 cards per board and use conventional stuff, 1060s if I go 12-16 per board with specialty hardware. No more exotic liquid cooled stuff with all the fixings, enthusiast CPUs, or 128GB ram per. Lol, four of my miners are in caselabs cases, all but one are on rampage extreme motherboards. No way I can count that as part of what mining pays for. These builds were likely over $10K.

And we are back to mining cryptonight on the AMD cards. Price skyrockets again. If it is due to Electroneum then great. Hash baby Hash.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Wow, I'm usually only making like $1.70 a day on NiceHash with my single 1070, but I came home to find it pulling in $2.90 on an algorithm I don't recall ever seeing run, CryptoNight, and its only running 86W instead of the 108W or so that it normally does; Win Win!


You're getting played by nicehash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> It's a brand new coin, of course it's going to drop a load since initial exchange listing, buy in price for ICO was $0.01 (even less if you got in during bonus phase) so even now it's still 5x ICO value (9x for first week buyers)
> 
> However it's one of the coins with the best potential for mainstream adoption and already is the most successful ICO in crypto history not to mention the only coins being sold right now are those that have been mined and there's still around $2mil volume being traded on only the 2nd day on only 1 exchange, the coin looks to have a positive future ahead


I traded some mined electroneum yesterday on Cryptopia









The offical US pool was jacked and I lost 13 hours of mining at early difficulty. Not a single block was found by the entire pool in that period of time. I would probably have made a lot more on this if that hadn't happened, but I guess these things happen.

For now I'm waiting for a better exchange to offload some more Electroneum. Cryptopia is not my favorite, and I feel like we could see a bounce when it hits more exchanges. How much of a bounce I'm unsure of though - there's a lot of ICO electroneum floating around in the wild, so much so that it's not necessarily going to be worth much unless it appreciates.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Is that meant to be a joke or a genuine statement?
> 
> What's your investment experience besides cryptocurrency?


I have made a lot of money in crypto. . . lot's of dudes who made money in other markets imagining crypto is the same. (how many people have gotten burned on what would have normally been good TA in the last 3 weeks)

BTC starts falling you buy into alts and they will bounce in a market like this. Where they are only depressed because BTC is high

I have almost trippled up in this climate on my trex account. . . .

Granted a lot of that was VTC which has just been insane for me

I see a lot of experienced investors imagining riding this out is best. . . Who have half the sats they started with with most of their USD intact

Sounds like you're one fo those

You have no idea waht you're doing. . . .


----------



## Juicin

Ok hint, sell your alts now BTC rising

. . . I will post when i get back in

lol

edit - i'll just be looking for BTC to turn down/short term bottom and take profits ont he rebound on the alt market

rinse and repeating this is the only way to make money going into futures news and a fork. . . . Best week for BTC in years

Neevr had better news

edit 2 -back in on GRS at 102, probbly dump when/if it hits 11

Put the stop loss in at 103

edit 3 - got stop lossed out and bought back in at 104. . . 105 stop loss

Dumped everything because BTC turning up and some guy who owns a huge supply of GRS refuses to let it climb. He must ahve dumped 100 BTC worth into sell walls at 11 hundred sats. . .I know it was him because he's doing it manually and occasionally sets way too high a sells. Like a 20 BTC wall. That coin is gonna run if the whale just gets out of the way and lets it

~11:05 am central


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Yeah, I sold a few weeks back at $4,800 to buy a car. Oh well, I needed the car.
> 
> But I've mined $775 in the past two weeks so not too worried.


Nothing in the future is known... otherwise we'd all have bought MSFT, AAPL, CSCO, etc. at pennies when they weren't anything and be multi-millionaires now. Or traded the pumper-cryptos like a champ and always bought at the very bottom and dumped just prior to the collapses. Or just bought a crapload of mortgage backed securities in 2000 and then used that money to short the whole pain train in 2006... but if you were that psychic... you could just pick winning lottery numbers and be done with it.

I don't regret the purchases I've made with BTC so far - despite the fact that it meant I've paid what is now ~$18K for a knock-off Eames lounge chair and somewhere north of $50K for a Synology NAS loaded with 4TB drives and some PC hardware. There's a guy that's paid ~$75M for 2 pizzas by that logic.









I choose to look at things from a simpler ROI perspective... rather than a $18K knock-off chair (which _is_ a very good one at least)... *it's an $8.45 one* - as that's about 3% of my GPU+Power investment and it cost about 3% of my BTC at the time. So look at that car as costing no more than your investment in that BTC... and suddenly things will be less frustrating.

A few GPUs burning a few hundred dollars of power 5 years ago, have paid 'dividends' (the aforementioned 'goodies') many times the cost - and I'll still be able to retire (if I want to) when/if BTC hits $50K. Of course, if it all blows up... then I'm good with that as well - it still paid more than ~5,000% back on my initial investment after all - and my 401K couldn't pull that off if I lived to be 500!

Besides, when I'm sitting in my chair watching movies served off my NAS... it somehow doesn't seem to bug me as much.

Hopefully, when you're driving your car, you'll think the same - and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Nothing in the future is known... otherwise we'd all have bought MSFT, AAPL, CSCO, etc. at pennies when they weren't anything and be multi-millionaires now. Or traded the pumper-cryptos like a champ and always bought at the very bottom and dumped just prior to the collapses. Or just bought a crapload of mortgage backed securities in 2000 and then used that money to short the whole pain train in 2006... but if you were that psychic... you could just pick winning lottery numbers and be done with it.
> 
> I don't regret the purchases I've made with BTC so far - despite the fact that it meant I've paid what is now ~$18K for a knock-off Eames lounge chair and somewhere north of $50K for a Synology NAS loaded with 4TB drives and some PC hardware. There's a guy that's paid ~$75M for 2 pizzas by that logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to look at things from a simpler ROI perspective... rather than a $18K knock-off chair (which _is_ a very good one at least)... *it's an $8.45 one* - as that's about 3% of my GPU+Power investment and it cost about 3% of my BTC at the time. So look at that car as costing no more than your investment in that BTC... and suddenly things will be less frustrating.
> 
> A few GPUs burning a few hundred dollars of power 5 years ago, have paid 'dividends' (the aforementioned 'goodies') many times the cost - and I'll still be able to retire (if I want to) when/if BTC hits $50K. Of course, if it all blows up... then I'm good with that as well - it still paid more than ~5,000% back on my initial investment after all - and my 401K couldn't pull that off if I lived to be 500!
> 
> Besides, when I'm sitting in my chair watching movies served off my NAS... it somehow doesn't seem to bug me as much.
> 
> Hopefully, when you're driving your car, you'll think the same - and that's all that really matters.


When I am driving my car I think about how I obtained it by utilizing computers that would have other wise been idle and think what a time to be alive.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> When I am driving my car I think about how I obtained it by utilizing computers that would have other wise been idle and think what a time to be alive.


Nice, I keep thinking why did I long before BTC went bonkers! I have to keep depositing to keep my margin alive! Hurry up and get here 2X Dammit!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> When I am driving my car I think about how I obtained it by utilizing computers that would have other wise been idle and think what a time to be alive.


Exactly! Plus I figure with my luck if I held everything until some arbitrary amount, it would either crash right before that - or worse, I'd die the day before it hit it... either way it's good to at least take some profits and actually use them IMO.

I'm way more irritated about one of my paper wallets I can't find that has either 5 or 10 BTC on it!







I tucked it away somewhere back when it was only worth ~$2K or so when the Mintpal fiasco was unfolding... But it could be worse, at least I got it off the exchange before they ran off with it, and in theory it will turn up some day (I hope).


----------



## mrtbahgs

I only have like one tenth of a bitcoin from mining, but figure I should still try and have it stored in the right spot for the upcoming fork so I can pick up an equal share of B2X (or whatever it will officially be called).

Currently I keep it in Electrum, but I haven't been able to find solid wording that I will have access to both after the fork like I did when Bitcoin Cash was created.
Last time I did have to transfer my BTC to a new wallet in Electrum and then recover the old wallet though a BTC wallet to actually use the new BTC coins which was fine and simple enough to do.

Will that type of procedure work again this time around? (Something official from Electrum would help me believe it)
Would I be better off moving my coins to an exchange like Coinbase that says they will support B2X and allow transactions of it as well? (Then I could even trade it for BTC right away if I desire or hold a bit and decide what to do)

I'd like to do whatever I need to do early enough to not have issues with a last minute transfer so hopefully that means by this coming weekend I have a solid plan.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> You're getting played by nicehash
> 
> >The offical US pool was jacked and I lost 13 hours of mining at early difficulty. Not a single block was found by the entire pool in that period of time. I would probably have made a lot more on this if that hadn't happened, but I guess these things happen.


Haha. You are hilarious. From my tests Nicehash pays me more for what I mine than does mining directly in a pool. I get paid for my hashing power regardless of what actually gets found. I don't mine for free, lose 13 hours of mining, or any of the mess with others. Will it always be the case, probably not but it is pretty consistent and I like consistency.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Haha. You are hilarious. From my tests Nicehash pays me more for what I mine than does mining directly in a pool. I get paid for my hashing power regardless of what actually gets found. I don't mine for free, lose 13 hours of mining, or any of the mess with others. Will it always be the case, probably not but it is pretty consistent and I like consistency.


For me, all nice hash did was make things easier. It doesn't allow nearly as much control though, and it didn't pay as well. To each their own.


----------



## diggiddi

Hey all you nicehash users out there, I'm crashing after a few mins on my secondary machine
i7 5775c with hd 7950 boost edition on windows 10 fcu and 17.11.1 drivers running nhm2 2.0.0.7
Last week everything was fine till I decided to overclock gpu now I cant get any stability at all even though I'm back at stock
I was mining with cpu and gpu

Also looking at trading some altcoins any tips?
THX


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hey all you nicehash users out there, I'm crashing after a few mins on my secondary machine
> i7 5775c with hd 7950 boost edition on windows 10 fcu and 17.11.1 drivers running nhm2 2.0.0.7
> Last week everything was fine till I decided to overclock gpu now I cant get any stability at all even though I'm back at stock
> I was mining with cpu and gpu
> 
> Also looking at trading some altcoins any tips?
> THX


Did the algorithms nh runs change for you? When I used to run nh, I found that algorithm changes could crash the miner and then nicehash didn't restart the miner. To see if this is your problem, try setting the available algorithms to only one algorithm. If stability improves, turn on more algorithms one by one until you find the problem.

As for alts, are you looking to buy and hold, or to turn a quick profit?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Linux distro of choice for nicehash? I am an Arch guy for the most part, but that comes with some obvious possible issues for a 24/7 machine. I know Arch has nicehash in the AUR though.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hey all you nicehash users out there, I'm crashing after a few mins on my secondary machine
> i7 5775c with hd 7950 boost edition on windows 10 fcu and 17.11.1 drivers running nhm2 2.0.0.7
> Last week everything was fine till I decided to overclock gpu now I cant get any stability at all even though I'm back at stock
> I was mining with cpu and gpu
> 
> Also looking at trading some altcoins any tips?
> THX


Is that the most recent legacy driver? I am not where my AMD rig is so I cannot check.

If you are having stability issues try using display driver uninstaller and then reinstalling your 17.11.1 driver. Is that the AMD mining driver? Anyhow, if that doesn't work uninstall and reinstall NH, same with your overclocking software.

As far as alts go, the market is a bit stagnant at the moment. After we get past this fork we should look for alts to climb.

What are everybody's buy points for the major alts anyhow?

I like ZEC below $215, ETH below $275, Ripple below $0.18

Granted these change over time but based on the past couple of months these seem reasonable.

I don't really mess with the others, XMR maybe. I don't see any of the other BTC derivatives as worth it. Maybe when one goes above $1K and stays there. Actually is accepted as a form of payment for goods.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Did the algorithms nh runs change for you? When I used to run nh, I found that algorithm changes could crash the miner and then nicehash didn't restart the miner. To see if this is your problem, try setting the available algorithms to only one algorithm. If stability improves, turn on more algorithms one by one until you find the problem.
> 
> As for alts, are you looking to buy and hold, or to turn a quick profit?


There is only one algo for the card and xmr stk for cpu
Quick profit strictly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Is that the most recent legacy driver? I am not where my AMD rig is so I cannot check.
> 
> If you are having stability issues try using display driver uninstaller and then reinstalling your 17.11.1 driver. Is that the AMD mining driver? Anyhow, if that doesn't work uninstall and reinstall NH, same with your overclocking software.
> 
> As far as alts go, the market is a bit stagnant at the moment. After we get past this fork we should look for alts to climb.
> 
> What are everybody's buy points for the major alts anyhow?
> 
> I like ZEC below $215, ETH below $275, Ripple below $0.18
> 
> Granted these change over time but based on the past couple of months these seem reasonable.
> 
> I don't really mess with the others, XMR maybe. I don't see any of the other BTC derivatives as worth it. Maybe when one goes above $1K and stays there. Actually is accepted as a form of payment for goods.


Thats the latest Relive driver, will try ddu and see
Repped up both of y'all

At this point I'll be needing a new/used gpu, choices are used 390x or vega 56? Or other


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> There is only one algo for the card and xmr stk for cpu
> Quick profit strictly
> Thats the latest Relive driver, will try ddu and see
> Repped up both of y'all
> 
> At this point I'll be needing a new/used gpu, choices are used 390x or vega 56? Or other


390X is awesome until you factor in power consumption, then it's a bit rough. Vega is good for everything except equihash.

What about 470/570 or 480/580. Should match your 7950 at a fraction of the power consumption. They are becoming affordable again too. I'm operating under the assumption you don't need top graphics performance as this isn't your primary machine. If you want more graphics then Vega, but except for ether it's performance doesn't scale linearly with it's price for mining IMO.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

I have two 290x 1100/1250 undervolted -25mv. Tried using nicehash mining cryptonight. I am using amd 17.11 driver. Are my cards worth mining? Nicehash gives me only roughly $5 a day with the two cards.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> I have two 290x 1100/1250 undervolted -25mv. Tried using nicehash mining cryptonight. I am using amd 17.11 driver. Are my cards worth mining? Nicehash gives me only roughly $5 a day with the two cards.


I would say so. Not a whole lot but more than it will cost to run them so sure.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> There is only one algo for the card and xmr stk for cpu
> Quick profit strictly
> Thats the latest Relive driver, will try ddu and see
> Repped up both of y'all
> 
> At this point I'll be needing a new/used gpu, choices are used 390x or vega 56? Or other


Vega 56, GTX 1070. That would be what I would consider.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I would say so. Not a whole lot but more than it will cost to run them so sure.


But the cards are hashing about right? or can I squeeze for more?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> But the cards are hashing about right? or can I squeeze for more?


You might be able to increase your reward to cost ratio by further undervolting.

Are you monitoring your consumption on a UPS or Kill-a-watt? Pretty much the way to determine. Maximize that hashrate to power consumption.

I am most profitable underclocked. Well, I have to otherwise my UPS trips when I go above 1650W.

Maybe it is time to get a small PSU to run all of my ancillary stuff. That could plug right into the wall and be fine if the power blipped off for a minute or two.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> You might be able to increase your reward to cost ratio by further undervolting.
> 
> Are you monitoring your consumption on a UPS or Kill-a-watt? Pretty much the way to determine. Maximize that hashrate to power consumption.
> 
> I am most profitable underclocked. Well, I have to otherwise my UPS trips when I go above 1650W.
> 
> Maybe it is time to get a small PSU to run all of my ancillary stuff. That could plug right into the wall and be fine if the power blipped off for a minute or two.


I will try to undervolt it more. I haven't had a chance to monitor my consumption as I started two days ago. As I will mine when I'm not using my computer.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I only have like one tenth of a bitcoin from mining, but figure I should still try and have it stored in the right spot for the upcoming fork so I can pick up an equal share of B2X (or whatever it will officially be called).
> 
> Currently I keep it in Electrum, but I haven't been able to find solid wording that I will have access to both after the fork like I did when Bitcoin Cash was created.
> Last time I did have to transfer my BTC to a new wallet in Electrum and then recover the old wallet though a BTC wallet to actually use the new BTC coins which was fine and simple enough to do.
> 
> Will that type of procedure work again this time around? (Something official from Electrum would help me believe it)
> Would I be better off moving my coins to an exchange like Coinbase that says they will support B2X and allow transactions of it as well? (Then I could even trade it for BTC right away if I desire or hold a bit and decide what to do)
> 
> I'd like to do whatever I need to do early enough to not have issues with a last minute transfer so hopefully that means by this coming weekend I have a solid plan.


Bumping my post to hopefully get an answer soon.
I assume some of you are in a similar position so what are you doing?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Bumping my post to hopefully get an answer soon.
> I assume some of you are in a similar position so what are you doing?


The safest bet is to go to a paper wallet or a hardware wallet that supports the fork.

I used a Jaxx wallet during the last fork just to try it and they never gave me my bcc, so I don't recommend jaxx!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> 390X is awesome until you factor in power consumption, then it's a bit rough. Vega is good for everything except equihash.
> 
> What about 470/570 or 480/580. Should match your 7950 at a fraction of the power consumption. They are becoming affordable again too. I'm operating under the assumption you don't need top graphics performance as this isn't your primary machine. If you want more graphics then Vega, but except for ether it's performance doesn't scale linearly with it's price for mining IMO.


Cool, Anyhoo I tried reinstalling NHM and switching versions, relive using DDU and Afterburner still getting crashes I give up at this point

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Vega 56, GTX 1070. That would be what I would consider.


Could you elaborate on why the 56 should be considered


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Could you elaborate on why the 56 should be considered


Price/(performance*consumption) plus not as hot as Vega 64. I imagine it is a beast on Cryptonight right now. Should be comparison charts out there for it.

I am waiting for BTG to start running. Demand for cryptonight went up with more than one coin using it. It will be nice if we see a spike in profitability from more equihash coins.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

I undervolted more my 290x crossfire to -50mv and overclocked it to 1150/1250. Hopefully it is stable.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Price/(performance*consumption) plus not as hot as Vega 64. I imagine it is a beast on Cryptonight right now. Should be comparison charts out there for it.
> 
> I am waiting for BTG to start running. Demand for cryptonight went up with more than one coin using it. It will be nice if we see a spike in profitability from more equihash coins.


While electroneum has boosted demand for cryptonight, monero isn't worth as much as ether or zcash, and electroneum isn't a good long term mining strategy. Rewards will go down over the next few weeks.

Cards need to be good at daggerhashimoto (ether) and equihash (zcash) to reliably reach ROI.


----------



## diggiddi

Thx for the insights, repped up!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> While electroneum has boosted demand for cryptonight, monero isn't worth as much as ether or zcash, and electroneum isn't a good long term mining strategy. Rewards will go down over the next few weeks.
> 
> Cards need to be good at daggerhashimoto (ether) and equihash (zcash) to reliably reach ROI.


Of course, currently cryptonight is more profitable that daggerhashimoto. The Vega cards will be better at Daggarhashimoto and Cryptonight while NVidia is better at equihash.


----------



## Juicin

I'm not sure why but the alts have decided to turn

LSK looks like it's about ot moon i've got half my portfolio in it lol already gone from 72 to 90 and climbing

edit - stop lossed out at 95, might be a good buy if your'e reading this in real time ont eh pullback


----------



## mrtbahgs

Looks like i don't need to worry about splitting coins for B2X, saw a few news headlines and tweets saying it was postponed or called off. Havent read into it to confirm though.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Looks like i don't need to worry about splitting coins for B2X, saw a few news headlines and tweets saying it was postponed or called off. Havent read into it to confirm though.


That would be amazing news if true. It seems unlikely to me though - 2X is a deliberate attempt to shift bitcoin in anther direction.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I just read an article on my phone. It's called off for now because it's so controversial.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Nice so that's what caused BTC to rip through all my sell orders up to 7700... and then promptly hit one of my buys down at 6900









It's not often, but it sure is nice when you hit that "instant payout" swing







Moved my other buys a little farther down hoping for a bigger correction and replaced the sells just in case someone fat-fingers something in a panic. LOL!


----------



## Juicin

Rumblings that the fork is gonna go through anyway. . . pump on BTC may be back on in the morning haha


----------



## Prophet4NO1

This was posted today.

https://www.coindesk.com/segwit2x-rally-unwinds-bitcoin-looks-heavy-fork-boost-fades/


----------



## Juicin

I wouldn't take anything coin desk says seriously . . . . It hit 7k twice and has bounced back up

If it does it a 3rd time we may not see anymore pull back than what we've got in the short term*

Not to mention the fork will still probably happen


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Hi guys, would a MSI h81m mini itx 1150 mobo can be used for mining?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130735&nm_mc=KNC-MSNSearch-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-MSNSearch-PC-_-pla-_-Motherboards+-+Intel-_-MSI-_-13130735&msclkid=f28ff4ecd0d91fb14aaaaee85836e13b&gclid=CNmP9pP7sdcCFdyXxQId070KVQ&gclsrc=ds

Here is the link.

This is temporary as I would buy a Vega 56 for now till I built a system for it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Hi guys, would a MSI h81m mini itx 1150 mobo can be used for mining?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130735&nm_mc=KNC-MSNSearch-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-MSNSearch-PC-_-pla-_-Motherboards+-+Intel-_-MSI-_-13130735&msclkid=f28ff4ecd0d91fb14aaaaee85836e13b&gclid=CNmP9pP7sdcCFdyXxQId070KVQ&gclsrc=ds
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> This is temporary as I would buy a Vega 56 for now till I built a system for it.


Anything works.


----------



## PontiacGTX

wait, now there ia coin where you can mine with mobile


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> wait, now there ia coin where you can mine with mobile


Electroneum. It's a straight fork of monero. Really big ICO with a bunch of people unable to access their coins after the dev team got DDOSsed right at launch. Miners have been mining and trading on cryptopia because it's cryptopia.

I'm not sure how the mobile mining is intended to with, but from what I understand there was ICO money earmarked to guarantee mobile miners would see some kind of profit (because the whole thing is stupid and no one should mine on mobile phones).


----------



## Blameless

Seems Bitcoin's SegWit2x fork isn't happening...pretty big news.

Probably a good thing in the short term, at least for those adverse to volatility, but raises serious questions about the long term adaptability of BTC.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Electroneum. It's a straight fork of monero. Really big ICO with a bunch of people unable to access their coins after the dev team got DDOSsed right at launch. Miners have been mining and trading on cryptopia because it's cryptopia.
> 
> I'm not sure how the mobile mining is intended to with, but from what I understand there was ICO money earmarked to guarantee mobile miners would see some kind of profit (because the whole thing is stupid and no one should mine on mobile phones).


yes but i didnt expect it would say that. Also it seems it was the most profitable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Seems Bitcoin's SegWit2x fork isn't happening...pretty big news.
> 
> Probably a good thing in the short term, at least for those adverse to volatility, but raises serious questions about the long term adaptability of BTC.


or simply whoever invested money in BTC made it on purpose to get cheaper BTC and sell their altcoins


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> or simply whoever invested money in BTC made it on purpose to get cheaper BTC and sell their altcoins


So you think it's a conspiracy and that the SegWit2x fork will go through, but a false retraction has been announced to prevent BTC's price from rising immediately prior to the fork?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> So you think it's a conspiracy and that the SegWit2x fork will go through, but a false retraction has been announced to prevent BTC's price from rising immediately prior to the fork?


Seems a possible scenario because at current rate BTC would have reached 8500usd in less than 3weeks,always there is a possibility that the developer team isnt so sure about their investment and could put their money elsewhere. Bitcoin cash? or they are uncertain about using segwit2x?

https://cointelegraph.com/news/segwit-death-challenge-bitpico-vows-to-fork-as-bitcoincom-goes-100-bitcoin-cash


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> yes but i didnt expect it would say that. Also it seems it was the most profitable?
> or simply whoever invested money in BTC made it on purpose to get cheaper BTC and sell their altcoins


It was pretty profitable to mine for a few days there. Still decent but not fantastic (a lot of power pointed at it with higher difficulty and it's gone down in value).

Segwit2X was about wrestling control away from cite devs. It had the potential to really screw some things up. I think the temporary reprieve is because there wasn't enough support to ensure it went through successfully, especially given the state of btc in China.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> So you think it's a conspiracy and that the SegWit2x fork will go through, but a false retraction has been announced to prevent BTC's price from rising immediately prior to the fork?


To just fork it requires just one miner who controls enough hash to realistically mine a block . . . .

pretty low bar

The fork will probably happen.

And we're not going under 7k for now. . . Surprise!!!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> To just fork it requires just one miner who controls enough hash to realistically mine a block . . . .


A fork that doesn't have significant backing is a non-event.


----------



## SavantStrike

Well I bit the bullet and decided to try Vega. Newegg had an eBay deal on Vega 64 - 465 plus free shipping. I bought two of them and will be putting full cover blocks on them v for HTPC use. Time to see how Red team is doing for mining these days.

I'll be selling a pair of 1080 ti hybrids that have been kept under 63C for their 3 month life to pay for the Vegas. They were beasts but I'm moving away from hybrids. I think I'm making the right call as TIs are in demand these days.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> A fork that doesn't have significant backing is a non-event.


If by backing you mean money. . it doesn't need that

Just needs hash and a dev that says he's gonna make a wallet. .. . . Assuming the code works as intended in it's current form

And exchanges are gonna give you your coins after the BCC fiasco


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> It was pretty profitable to mine for a few days there. Still decent but not fantastic (a lot of power pointed at it with higher difficulty and it's gone down in value).
> 
> Segwit2X was about wrestling control away from cite devs. It had the potential to really screw some things up. I think the temporary reprieve is because there wasn't enough support to ensure it went through successfully, especially given the state of btc in China.


http://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-cash-price-jumps-bitcoin-falls-november-10-2017-11


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-cash-price-jumps-bitcoin-falls-november-10-2017-11


It's a great time to short BCH right now, wish I had bifinex account.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> If by backing you mean money. . it doesn't need that
> 
> Just needs hash and a dev that says he's gonna make a wallet. .. . . Assuming the code works as intended in it's current form
> 
> And exchanges are gonna give you your coins after the BCC fiasco


I mean people that will use it.

Anyone can write their own modification to Bitcoin and start mining on a fork, but if no one uses it, it doesn't matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> It's a great time to short BCH right now, wish I had bifinex account.


Are you so certain those gains won't be long term?

Confidence in Bitcoin Core has been shaken by the lack of transaction scalability and BCH is looking like a viable fallback for what the SegWit2x fork was aiming to achieve. If enough miners switch over to BCH I could see it supplanting BTC.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I mean people that will use it.
> 
> Anyone can write their own modification to Bitcoin and start mining on a fork, but if no one uses it, it doesn't matter.
> Are you so certain those gains won't be long term?
> 
> Confidence in Bitcoin Core has been shaken by the lack of transaction scalability and BCH is looking like a viable fallback for what the SegWith2x fork was aiming to achieve. If enough miners switch over to BCH I could see it supplanting BTC.


if the BTC gets to low that BCH reach similar price point there is a chance for that


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> if the BTC gets to low that BCH reach similar price point there is a chance for that


The Segwit2X fans seem to be getting it there. The devs may have won their battle but lost the war. Too soon to tell.

At least there's some movement on the other coins for once. About freaking time.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

What's people thought on Ethereum? Has anyone had any dealings with this cryptocurrency? Seems that bitcoin is just gotten too expensive.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> What's people thought on Ethereum? Has anyone had any dealings with this cryptocurrency? Seems that bitcoin is just gotten too expensive.


Did this Ethereum issue ever get resolved?

http://www.businessinsider.com/ethereum-parity-wallet-hack-freeze-missing-code-2017-11


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> What's people thought on Ethereum? Has anyone had any dealings with this cryptocurrency? Seems that bitcoin is just gotten too expensive.


I dont know ethereum but price seems that increased a lot,maybe if you bet to another cheaper coin


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> What's people thought on Ethereum? Has anyone had any dealings with this cryptocurrency? Seems that bitcoin is just gotten too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know ethereum but price seems that increased a lot,maybe if you bet to another cheaper coin
Click to expand...

That's what they said about bitcoin and look where it's at now







.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> What's people thought on Ethereum? Has anyone had any dealings with this cryptocurrency?


Ethereum is where I have most of my crypto assets and among major blockchains it's the one I have the most long term confidence in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Seems that bitcoin is just gotten too expensive.


What do you mean too expensive?

If you are talking about the price per Bitcoin, that's irrelevant as you can subdivide it down as far as you need to. You don't need to deal in whole units.

If you are talking about transaction costs, well, that's more relevant. The growing pains that have been the drivers of recent major forks and aborted forks stem from the long block time and limited number of transactions per block...which forces people to pay high transaction costs if they want things to go through in any reasonable period of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Did this Ethereum issue ever get resolved?
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/ethereum-parity-wallet-hack-freeze-missing-code-2017-11


No, not yet.


----------



## Juicin

I wonder if this is mostly actual faith in BCH (I would not be surprised at all to learn the Asians see this 100% opposite of westerners, why change what has worked? Anything but bigger blocks is not a conservative approach)

Just miners wanting to dump what they've built up

Or just an attack on BTC

hmmmmmmmmmmm

How high will it go, i'd be careful shorting it the BCH team may see this as their last opportunity to catch BTC. If they're gonna make this work it's gotta be on this run.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> What's people thought on Ethereum? Has anyone had any dealings with this cryptocurrency? Seems that bitcoin is just gotten too expensive.


It's solved some of the scaling issues bitcoin has while introducing other issues (as well as other features).

Long term I think it has the ability to disrupt the market and replace Bitcoin. Bitcoin may have a place simply because it's scarce and was the first, but there are other options out there that have superior features.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> That's what they said about bitcoin and look where it's at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Bitcoin doesn't have smart contracts or vitalik. . .

If he rolls back teh chain ETH is ded


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> That's what they said about bitcoin and look where it's at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Bitcoin is the one which tells the price of the market. ETH is another alt coin,until the price market is 1:1 with BTC i dont see ETH marking the price of anything


----------



## mrtbahgs

Something is up with my NiceHash, it won't connect to the pool or similar, keeps saying try again in 9 seconds or something along those lines... I tried a restart of the PC and nothing changed.
Anyone have a fix for this other than to just try again later today?
Internet speedtest shows great results by the way.

On a side note and a temp fix I found is I switched from the USA San Jose server to the Europe Amsterdam one and it is working fine... to be honest it is working just as good I think as the USD/day is about the same I typically see.
This brings me to ask, should I test all locations and the closest server might not actually be the most profitable?
It seems odd that a further server could be better, but this Europe one makes me consider the possibility... I assume someone has gone down this path before to confirm/deny the long term effects of it.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Something is up with my NiceHash, it won't connect to the pool or similar, keeps saying try again in 9 seconds or something along those lines... I tried a restart of the PC and nothing changed.
> Anyone have a fix for this other than to just try again later today?
> Internet speedtest shows great results by the way.
> 
> On a side note and a temp fix I found is I switched from the USA San Jose server to the Europe Amsterdam one and it is working fine... to be honest it is working just as good I think as the USD/day is about the same I typically see.
> This brings me to ask, should I test all locations and the closest server might not actually be the most profitable?
> It seems odd that a further server could be better, but this Europe one makes me consider the possibility... I assume someone has gone down this path before to confirm/deny the long term effects of it.


No errors here. However, it would be almost impossible to test what you're doing since the variation from day to day on price, difficulty, currency and other factors would make it too difficult.

However, I think the closest server would save you downloading time versus a server that's too far.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Something is up with my NiceHash, it won't connect to the pool or similar, keeps saying try again in 9 seconds or something along those lines... I tried a restart of the PC and nothing changed.
> Anyone have a fix for this other than to just try again later today?
> Internet speedtest shows great results by the way.
> 
> On a side note and a temp fix I found is I switched from the USA San Jose server to the Europe Amsterdam one and it is working fine... to be honest it is working just as good I think as the USD/day is about the same I typically see.
> This brings me to ask, should I test all locations and the closest server might not actually be the most profitable?
> It seems odd that a further server could be better, but this Europe one makes me consider the possibility... I assume someone has gone down this path before to confirm/deny the long term effects of it.


Can't move BTC right now anyway.

I would avoid nicehash and mine an alt coin for now

We might see BCC overtake BTC lol

Many many unconfirmed transactions right now. Most of them undoubtedly sells

edit - https://blockchain.info/unconfirmed-transactions

Get out of BTC if it's not in cold storage. . . if it is you don't ahve a choice lol


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> That's what they said about bitcoin and look where it's at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is the one which tells the price of the market. ETH is another alt coin,until the price market is 1:1 with BTC i dont see ETH marking the price of anything
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> That's what they said about bitcoin and look where it's at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin doesn't have smart contracts or vitalik. . .
> 
> If he rolls back teh chain ETH is ded
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> What's people thought on Ethereum? Has anyone had any dealings with this cryptocurrency? Seems that bitcoin is just gotten too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> It's solved some of the scaling issues bitcoin has while introducing other issues (as well as other features).
> 
> Long term I think it has the ability to disrupt the market and replace Bitcoin. Bitcoin may have a place simply because it's scarce and was the first, but there are other options out there that have superior features.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> What's people thought on Ethereum? Has anyone had any dealings with this cryptocurrency?
> 
> 
> 
> Ethereum is where I have most of my crypto assets and among major blockchains it's the one I have the most long term confidence in.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Seems that bitcoin is just gotten too expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean too expensive?
> 
> If you are talking about the price per Bitcoin, that's irrelevant as you can subdivide it down as far as you need to. You don't need to deal in whole units.
> 
> If you are talking about transaction costs, well, that's more relevant. The growing pains that have been the drivers of recent major forks and aborted forks stem from the long block time and limited number of transactions per block...which forces people to pay high transaction costs if they want things to go through in any reasonable period of time.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Did this Ethereum issue ever get resolved?
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/ethereum-parity-wallet-hack-freeze-missing-code-2017-11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not yet.
Click to expand...

I was looking it from an investment point of view such as through CFDs or the stock exchange.


----------



## Juicin

Both are super high cap coins and very "expensive"

Generally people break cions down into 3 tiers

High cap

Mid

And low

ETH and BTC both high cap coins and thus very expensive relative to other coins with similar tech. . .

I'd stay away from ETH and most ERC20 tokens as long term holds.


----------



## Juicin

Bitcoincash at .26 BTC

I am 90% of my portfolio in it right now

I suggest you all do the same or move to fiat. GDAX about to test 6200 only thing keeping it afloat is no confirmations. Gonna be a bloody night this is why you can get away with day trading at home in crypto HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrtbahgs

I didn't catch why there is a trend right now away from BTC and for BCH.
I assume it relates to the B2X fork failing, but did that fail make people decide to jump on a currently running forked coin that was sitting low and minimal movement for months?

I would like to see LTC get back above 70, it bounces off/near the mid 60s.


----------



## Juicin

BTC has no hash right now

The blocks MUST FLOWWWWWW

But they're not and BCC will pump until they are (and btc will fall)

Difficulty adjust is sometime tomorrow

.31 BTC HAHAHAHA

edit 2 - .35 jesus i'm starting to get more stressed than happy

.374

.38


----------



## mrtbahgs

So the B2X fail made active miners want to support the next best thing that allowed larger transaction sizes and went with BCH?

The slower hash and large pile up of unconfirmed BTC transactions means it is also harder/longer to transfer BTC from a wallet to an exchange (or pay someone) just the same as it is harder/longer to make a buy/sell/trade on an exchange, correct?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> So the B2X fail made active miners want to support the next best thing that allowed larger transaction sizes and went with BCH?
> 
> The slower hash and large pile up of unconfirmed BTC transactions means it is also harder/longer to transfer BTC from a wallet to an exchange (or pay someone) just the same as it is harder/longer to make a buy/sell/trade on an exchange, correct?


Pretty sure it was more about profit and them not liking segwit at all

Miners don't want lightnign network for all sorts of reasons

BCC is the real BTC

BTC legacy is just a ticker

Bitcoin needed bigger blocks not lightning network. . . No reason to change what works.

Asians can read and here we are, they don't see the bitcoin core dev team as much of an authority. Which i agree with


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, that was fun but I'm pulling back on BCC now... that's just way too much too fast. Though cash heavy after that BTC run up to 7800 breifly, I'll think I'll let things settle... still picked up a few 'free' BTC and keeping a little BCC to see how high it rolls.

It's great as a token for speculation... but until anyplace significant agrees to do business with it... it is still just another gamble.

Nice to be able to unwind some of those bottom buys in the alt-world finally









We'll see how much I miss out on, but I don't see BTC falling below $5K short term or BCC passing $2K - might be wrong but things are getting too choppy for it to be anything but manipulation based.


----------



## HarrisLam

*OH MY GOD*

for anyone using kraken, get your ass up to the exchange right now

buying BCH with cash = $1900USD
exchanging the BCH into XBT (bitcoin) = 0.5 bitcoin per BCH

XBT selling back to USD rate = 5600~5800

With the $1900 that you start with, you go from fiat > BCH > XBT > fiat again will net you at least 500 at the moment

UPDATE : well, somebody found out. Too bad I'm in Asia so Kraken constantly reject my orders, getting like 1 order in per 50 attempts. Or else I would have made enough for a house.....


----------



## Juicin

Bithumb went down and the BCC price crashed, volatilty so crazy . . . . $$$$$

It's too bad all these sites just about break under this sort of order volume

I saw a guy buy 3k BTC worth of BCC , i think the flippening might be real

He just put orders of 1k BTC up and let them sit there. . . not a care in the world. Biggest whale I've ever seen

Money is moving . . . 157k unconfirmed transactions

http://index.bithumb.com/coinsdaq/index.php?coin=BCH

Blocks sooo slow

edit - it's pumping again, pray to the crypto gods and get in on the pump boys


----------



## PontiacGTX




----------



## HarrisLam

i still have 3 BCH on my hands right now

not sure what to do with those.

These 2 days of craziness messed up my investment plans a lot. It makes BTC not too trust-worthy now (and it doesn't make BCH any better)


----------



## Blameless

I'm staying away from Bitcoin until one of the chains wins, though those who guess correctly now will make a killing.


----------



## PontiacGTX

will they switch?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> will they switch?


Hard to say... at this point the increase in BCH(or BCC depending) hash is expected as there was a huge jump in price - so there's more profit potential (or there's more _perceived_ profit potential at least). On the other hand there are way more hands with way more money in the BTC camp.

Could be either - and definitely could be neither one long-term... but I definitely wouldn't dump all of one for the other regardless.

I just hold things until there's a huge parabolic swing... then dump almost everything... haven't ever seen anything hold gains like that in crypto - and they almost always bounce after the big dump (even if it's a dead-cat bounce and the coin is doomed... it will still gain back 20-30% of bottom at first).

I'm gonna keep about 10 of each and sit in cash for the next while to see what happens one way or another personally... good luck to those with a stronger gut than I've got.


----------



## SavantStrike

I don't have all that much in play (yay for being late to the party with crypto), but I've moved to my alts of choice and to fiat.

No need to buy things with BTC right now so leaving things in a few safe well established alternatives is a valid strategy. It means I miss out on the pump with whichever camp wins, but it protects my mining earnings (which I need to pay for a crap ton of hardware).

The BTC devs were too inflexible and too idealistic. I put the blame for this on them.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I mean people that will use it.
> 
> Anyone can write their own modification to Bitcoin and start mining on a fork, but if no one uses it, it doesn't matter.
> Are you so certain those gains won't be long term?
> 
> Confidence in Bitcoin Core has been shaken by the lack of transaction scalability and BCH is looking like a viable fallback for what the SegWit2x fork was aiming to achieve. If enough miners switch over to BCH I could see it supplanting BTC.


BCH is chines miners, if core dies then all Bitcoins die. It's too big even Idiot tv hosts are shilling it and china is a dictatorship, people seem to forget that the chinese Gov set what their currency is worth and they just shut down a ton of exchanges. they can take all the miners anytime they want without warning, that fork cannot be trusted so it has to fail. All it can be is a P&D or in the long run crypto may not have a future. I think all you have to do is consider this and you will say Oh yeah IC. The biggest problem is most people are short sighted and want to make a quick buck bu the outcome of BCH winning will be disastrous and has to be avoided it is centralized.

Added:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I don't have all that much in play (yay for being late to the party with crypto), but I've moved to my alts of choice and to fiat.
> 
> No need to buy things with BTC right now so leaving things in a few safe well established alternatives is a valid strategy. It means I miss out on the pump with whichever camp wins, but it protects my mining earnings (which I need to pay for a crap ton of hardware).
> 
> *The BTC devs were too inflexible and too idealistic. I put the blame for this on them*.


I agree, I've never been a maximilist as I never believed in an open ledger as being the answer, bitcoin was half of the solution and those running it now all have agenda's and it looks like most of those do not include the betterment of man.









the original Cypherpunk vision has been corrupted on so many levels I doubt they can even recognize this space anymore.


----------



## Blameless

Crypto has a future without Bitcoin and even Bitcoin Core is highly centralized.

The original ideal of Bitcoin is long dead in any practical sense and what's left now is utility vs. market inertia. Bitcoin Core is in major trouble if BCH proves more useful as an actual medium of exchange.

Bitcoin Core might be able to retain the small block sizes and constrain the growth of the blockchain to reasonable levels while still enabling better scaling via side chains, but if that takes too long it might not matter. Bitcoin won't mean much, even as a store of wealth, if the entities that have been responsible for it's broad adoption transition to something that can actually be spent.


----------



## STEvil

out of curiosity, what the hell happened to zcash a couple hours ago???

Have a 5x R29 290x rig that usually does $10/day ish and it was pulling nearly $40 all by itself. 3x R9 280x rig was doing $20+...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Hard to say... at this point the increase in BCH(or BCC depending) hash is expected as there was a huge jump in price - so there's more profit potential (or there's more _perceived_ profit potential at least). On the other hand there are way more hands with way more money in the BTC camp.
> 
> Could be either - and definitely could be neither one long-term... but I definitely wouldn't dump all of one for the other regardless.
> 
> I just hold things until there's a huge parabolic swing... then dump almost everything... haven't ever seen anything hold gains like that in crypto - and they almost always bounce after the big dump (even if it's a dead-cat bounce and the coin is doomed... it will still gain back 20-30% of bottom at first).
> 
> I'm gonna keep about 10 of each and sit in cash for the next while to see what happens one way or another personally... good luck to those with a stronger gut than I've got.


10 of each and you can still call yourself "sitting in cash"?

Bro that's a lot of money.

Oh well, OCN never really had a shortage of rich people.


----------



## Curleyyy

Looking at upgrading my GPU, I have $899 AUD. Was thinking about getting 1070 Ti - instead of telling me what to get, how do I figure out what to get? What is it about a GPU that makes mining better, I know that having a high Memory Clock helps tremendously. I don't care about anything other than spending $800 and figuring out a week later something half the price does 3x the job...

Also can someone explain to me the screenshot, before mining with Monero/XMR I was hitting 205 h/s

Now I'm using this program called NiceHash Miner and now I'm hitting 15 mh/s ??? on Hashimoto?


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> out of curiosity, what the hell happened to zcash a couple hours ago???
> 
> Have a 5x R29 290x rig that usually does $10/day ish and it was pulling nearly $40 all by itself. 3x R9 280x rig was doing $20+...


Bitcoin gold mining started, on the wrong blockchain... So anyone that was mining to a pool lost everything

Bcc = pump-n-dump:thumb:


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> out of curiosity, what the hell happened to zcash a couple hours ago???
> 
> Have a 5x R29 290x rig that usually does $10/day ish and it was pulling nearly $40 all by itself. 3x R9 280x rig was doing $20+...


Zcash trust IIRC.

Also, every alt (especially the more estavblished ones) has seen explosive growth. ZEC, ETH, XMR are all mineable and have all pumped. People are moving their resources away from the BTC BCC dog fight and into established projects with more responsible dev teams.


----------



## Hueristic

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Crypto has a future without Bitcoin and even Bitcoin Core is highly centralized.


I use alot of generalizations in my posts as I try to keep them short and give you the credit that you are capable of filling in the blanks. Of course it will not completely destroy crypto, what it will do is shake the average joe that can barely be taught to use a wallet and not get hacked into backing off and not trusting any crypto. This will set the eco system back years and probably decades. the adoption rate is becoming more mainstream but what merchant is going to add a new type of payment when all of a sudden he's told yeah that one didn't work use this one oh and by the way all the money you had in the other one just became worthless. Also yes core is more centralized than we would like but not nearly as bad as bch so saying both are bad when one is atrocious and the other is not good does not make them interchangeable and even close to having the same degree of risk.
Quote:


> The original ideal of Bitcoin is long dead in any practical sense and what's left now is utility vs. market inertia. Bitcoin Core is in major trouble if BCH proves more useful as an actual medium of exchange..


BTC has been moving towards a Gold standard that cannot be used to buy coffee for years now, it's real use is to move large sums and the addition of side chains will have the utility of micropayments. I don't agree with most of BTC Devs actions but we just cannot change the horse in the middle of the race, especially when the other horse is uncontrollable (I.E centralized). BTC can struggle along until alts(or sidechains on lightning) have matured enough and can be exchanged without user interaction and then will be ready to step in the gap BTC is creating by it's mismanagement. Also there are alot of variable such as who the heck cared about your coffee purchase? It should be pruned a few days after it's been absolutely agreed upon and not added to the bloat, that is just a minor example of issues with BTC that alts can pick up.

BTC will never be the end product but it is the best we have now it's too late in the game to have a recall.
Quote:


> Bitcoin Core might be able to retain the small block sizes and constrain the growth of the blockchain to reasonable levels while still enabling better scaling via side chains, but if that takes too long it might not matter. Bitcoin won't mean much, even as a store of wealth, if the entities that have been responsible for it's broad adoption transition to something that can actually be spent.


Dynamic block size is certainly a must but when and how is a political nightmare as it seems the tech is getting the backseat these days the consensus by committee is failing. I'm of the opinion there are state actors applying pressure and that is what is causing these clusterfkks. I wish I had read this paragraph before responding as I would not have had to mention sidechains. I know you know all this so why I have to spell it out is beyond me. I just am too tired these days to go into detail and write a book to explain my comments. I'm not sure if your missing the forest for the trees on this one or if your just looking for a good debate, but I don't have the time or inclination to debate anymore, I lost that almost a decade ago. Your one of the posters on this board that I admire for your level headedness, knowledge base and opinions and that is the only reason I've even written this much to back my opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> out of curiosity, what the hell happened to zcash a couple hours ago???
> 
> Have a 5x R29 290x rig that usually does $10/day ish and it was pulling nearly $40 all by itself. 3x R9 280x rig was doing $20+...


BCH dump (big surprise) and alts recovering from artificial depression of last month or two. If BTC or BCH run up again you can expect the alts to drop again. I cashed out most of my holdings to USD once I closed my 2 month long on XMR. I think this ****fest is a precursor to a complete retrace of an over inflated market as people shy away from these shenanigans. This is why we can't have good stuff.







These financial institutions are creating their own blockchain tech to use internally and will not use open source for that so all these coins that state they are going to get money from the banks is just bullseet. There are some that get a investment from those institutions to flesh out some aspects they need researched but they will never use any of them for their own use. ETH is a good example they keep saying how the banks are going to use them, that is the best joke out there. It's probable that they ill take the ETH source and use it for a base for their own proprietary systems.

Woops almost for got, Zcash may be good for mining but it's days are numbered, trustless is the only way to go and they failed right out of the gate and tweeting about how you can trace your supposed anon transactions is just unbelievable ******ed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Zcash trust IIRC.
> 
> Also, every alt (especially the more estavblished ones) has seen explosive growth. ZEC, ETH, XMR are all mineable *and have all pumped.* People are moving their resources away from the BTC BCC dog fight and into established projects with more responsible dev teams.


they haven't pumped they have recovered but yes the dogfight has caused to much uncertainty which os the last thing you want in a monetary system. It's all perception and that is easy to lose, they are playing with fire. But it should be over soon even with the monster whales BCH has it cannot win and should not either.

In other news BCH miners have been screwing over the BTC chain and my transaction disappeared off the blockchain from a few days ago and just reappeared last night but still has no confirmations. I was waiting for it to change to usd but while I was waiting the war started and I got stuck and decided to wait it out and when BTC was back at 6600 this morning I cashed it out.


----------



## Juicin

BCH miners have been screwing over teh BTC chain?

lol BTC is just a ticker

THe real BTC is obviously BCC, and miners go to what's profitable.

BCC is the white paper plus difficulty adjustment, which satoshi could have never imagined needing. He couldn't have forseen the ASIC market either with all it's complexities

If your'e sane you shoudl be 100% in BCC right now giong into the fork. When it hits it's gonna take all the hash from BTC and the chain isn't giong to move. Causing BTC to plummet

Lightning network (who do people imagine these liquidity providers are? lol) is more centralized an opens us up to regulation and censorship. . . That alone should tell you it's a bad idea.

I won't go into the rest.

BTC legacy supporters basically have an appeal to authority and that's it. They want a very agressive solution to a problem we can solve with bigger blocks.

Is it ideal to have to constantly increase block size limit or memory needed to run a node? No

Is it better than risking what took BTC form 1 dollar to thousands with something totally untested and needlessly risky? Yes*

i've made more money in the last 2 days than i have the whoel time i've been in crypto. . . . went back into BCC a bit ago and it's still pumping. . . .

If you see BTC bounce sell your BCC then get back in lol

Remember the segwit fork pump is very small in the context of BTC's history where they stuck to the white paper.


----------



## Juicin

Fork is about to wrap or maybe is already done. BCC is climbing.

Let's see how the new difficulty adjustment shakes out


----------



## Juicin

Hmmm i dumped. I think something is wrong with the fork or there is a perception that there is.

No new block

(maybe explorer just can't see them? not sure)

edit - ok seems to be on hash moving. We'll see i'm all in at .202 BTC


----------



## PontiacGTX

threat is over


----------



## Juicin

Look at the time scale.. that chart is useless right now. miners jumping


----------



## PontiacGTX

3h

7.05>1.55


----------



## Juicin

I was just saying the fork is going through. . . The fact any hash at all is moving over means things are about to change drastically for BTC

Blocks still flowing on the segwit chain. . . . . but it's gonna slow down here soon


----------



## Sir Beregond

Hi guys.

Got a little portfolio started the past few months with Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, Zcash.

Little new to the whole game and overwhelmed by the number of coins out there.

What else should I be looking into? How best are people determining what are scam coins or not (same question for ICO's).

Thanks.

Edit: And what exactly is this Bitcoin Cash. Should I be looking into that?


----------



## PontiacGTX

The Fork will make people support BCH instead BTC? because right now if it were the case miners should be over BCH, because it would be a better long term investment


----------



## Juicin

BTC has no difficulty adjustment. . . .So if you constnatly are shaving away at the hash the transactions will just get slower and slower. . . While BCC chugs along

Driving BCC adoption

Only takes one moment for BCC to kill BTC

BTC could smash BCC into the ground 100 times and it would rise up like a weed because the chain won't just die off. . . .


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> The Fork will make people support BCH instead BTC? because right now if it were the case miners should be over BCH, because it would be a better long term investment


Miners will keep changing which they support to screw with BTC. This is because they didn't get Segwit2X. The BTC devs need to grow up or risk hurting the market, or they can keep pouting and BCH can take over.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Miners will keep changing which they support to screw with BTC. This is because they didn't get Segwit2X. The BTC devs need to grow up or risk hurting the market, or they can keep pouting and BCH can take over.


lol the miners have hardware they paid a lot for. .. . they mine what's profitable in the moment

BTC core devs need to add difficulty adjustment if they want miners to stick to BTC. . . otherwise this will continue to happen until sooner or later BTC's price/difficulty ratio gets bad enough no one mines it and the chain dies


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How much say do miner even have with BTC? I mean one would thing most owners of BTC are just the ones trading.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How much say do miner even have with BTC? I mean one would thing most owners of BTC are just the ones trading.


Early miners have a metric crap ton of BTC

It's how all the biggest holders got theirs


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> ]
> Dynamic block size is certainly a must but when and how is a political nightmare as it seems the tech is getting the backseat these days the consensus by committee is failing. I'm of the opinion there are state actors applying pressure and that is what is causing these clusterfkks. I wish I had read this paragraph before responding as I would not have had to mention sidechains. I know you know all this so why I have to spell it out is beyond me. I just am too tired these days to go into detail and write a book to explain my comments. I'm not sure if your missing the forest for the trees on this one or if your just looking for a good debate, but I don't have the time or inclination to debate anymore, I lost that almost a decade ago. Your one of the posters on this board that I admire for your level headedness, knowledge base and opinions and that is the only reason I've even written this much to back my opinion.


Ultimately, I see it as idealism vs. pragmatism.

In my view, the ideals that spawned BTC lost out to the latter with the first SHA-256 FPGAs and ASICs. There is no way to have a sufficiently decentralized proof-of-work algorithm driving one's blockchain when competitive mining can only be performed on highly specialized hardware. It was inevitable for large business interests and state actors to get involved at that point and there is little the Core devs can, or are willing to, do to change this.

In the absence of living up to high-minded ideals, I'll settle for a trustless payment system that cuts out as many middlemen as possible. BTC, issues though it had, looked like it could do this for a while and was achieving useful levels of acceptance. However, with increasing transaction times and costs it's use to me is waning.


----------



## PCSarge

and so we farm the altcoins. along with one lone btc miner, because it runs on the same psu as the bench ontop of it.

2x i7 2600
2x 380x
1x i5 3570
1x6850
1x OEM 300W PSU
1x 500w PSU
1x 700w PSU
40GB of DDR3 between the 3 PC systems

1x Antminer S3 (barely even worth mentioning)


----------



## Juicin

Probably the best history of blockstream and BTC's recent development issues one could imagine. Sources at the end of the comment


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6rxw7k/informative_btc_vs_bch_articles/dps1gax/

I didn't know you could increase the transaction limit. No need for bigger blocks? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (at the moment)

A lot of other interesting stuff in the sources too. If you're bored look through it


----------



## PontiacGTX

https://www.docdroid.net/tbMFZcV/palm-beach-921.pdf#page=3 what is the deal with NEO?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> https://www.docdroid.net/tbMFZcV/palm-beach-921.pdf#page=3 what is the deal with NEO?


I don't trust palm beach confidential. . . his reasonining is weak at best. But there are so many rumours flying

Rumours china is gonna ban BTC mining and try to push east asian devs into NEO

Rumours bittrex gonna give gas for holding neo

Rumours china is gonna subsidize neo's developement

All sorts of other positive rumors too

I went deep in NEO yesterday because of all these rumors (not a single one of these things has been confirmed to my knowledge)

Just pure FOMO at the moment


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> ... However, with increasing transaction times and costs it's use to me is waning.


I agree, it's real use is just as a store of wealth now and in the future without an upgrade that they seem to refuse to do. The damn war cost me a 4 day transaction that kept disappearing. Meh, that is why I believe in XMR. Apparently BTC is talking about adding CT, I wonder what kind of split that will cause? And even if it doesn't the bloat it would add would be pretty prohibitive. Never a dull moment.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> I don't trust palm beach confidential. . . his reasonining is weak at best. But there are so many rumours flying
> 
> Rumours china is gonna ban BTC mining and try to push east asian devs into NEO
> 
> Rumours bittrex gonna give gas for holding neo
> 
> Rumours china is gonna subsidize neo's developement
> 
> All sorts of other positive rumors too
> 
> I went deep in NEO yesterday because of all these rumors (not a single one of these things has been confirmed to my knowledge)
> 
> Just pure FOMO at the moment


Document said dude recommended NEO when it was at 0.13

Man I can't imagine what it would be like if I got in at 0.2...........


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> 
> 
> and so we farm the altcoins. along with one lone btc miner, because it runs on the same psu as the bench ontop of it.
> 
> 2x i7 2600
> 2x 380x
> 1x i5 3570
> 1x6850
> 1x OEM 300W PSU
> 1x 500w PSU
> 1x 700w PSU
> 40GB of DDR3 between the 3 PC systems
> 
> 1x Antminer S3 (barely even worth mentioning)


what drivers/os/etc are you using on the 6850 and what are you mining? I have some 6000 series cards but cant get them to do anything even on windows 7 with 15.12 or 15.7.1.

or is that a 6850 cpu?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Document said dude recommended NEO when it was at 0.13
> 
> Man I can't imagine what it would be like if I got in at 0.2...........


His reasoning is still as weak as it was when he wrote that

There is no evidence any Asians care about NEO lol

The fact the Koreans haven't added it to their exchanges pretty much says it all

Bittrex is by far the highest volume market around

And i'm pretty sure he's still recommending a buy at above 30 USD. . . . I don't get the publication but that was one of the reasons it pumped

Chinese steemit? lol


----------



## HarrisLam

massive drop across the board. Did something happen?

Where should I go to to closely follow crypto-news? I need to be paying more attention to this stuff


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> massive drop across the board. Did something happen?
> 
> Where should I go to to closely follow crypto-news? I need to be paying more attention to this stuff


Probably BTC couldnt hold 8k $.


----------



## Juicin

Really real time chat is the best

Discord and even youtube chats can be useful.

r/ btc bitcoin bitcoin markets cryptocurrency etc

bitcointalk is the center of the crypto universe although for things like this a lot of the major places have quite a bit of ideological censorship

30 million in USDT were stolen from an acct. Lots of questions bout BFX swirling. People saying it's gonna be another Mt. Gox

Japanese don't seem to care tho so who knows *shrugs* maybe this will be nothing


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Really real time chat is the best
> 
> Discord and even youtube chats can be useful.
> 
> r/ btc bitcoin bitcoin markets cryptocurrency etc
> 
> bitcointalk is the center of the crypto universe although for things like this a lot of the major places have quite a bit of ideological censorship
> 
> 30 million in USDT were stolen from an acct. Lots of questions bout BFX swirling. People saying it's gonna be another Mt. Gox
> 
> Japanese don't seem to care tho so who knows *shrugs* maybe this will be nothing


31 million in unbacked tokens you mean.









https://tether.to/tether-critical-announcement/

Not even remotely surprised.

Added:
There needs to be an exchange just for all these hacked exchange issued tokens!

So here's a tether chain explorer. of the hackers address

https://omniexplorer.info/lookupadd.aspx?address=16tg2RJuEPtZooy18Wxn2me2RhUdC94N7r

Now where did all those coins come from (can't find any address labels).

http://www.trustnodes.com/2017/11/17/tether-bitfinex-new-mt-gox

HAHAHA stolen tether moved to bitfinex


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7eg4aw/warning_15000000_usdt_being_deposited_to_known/

For those of you that don't know bitfinex owns tether and Us has shut down all their banking ties so they cannot change anything to Fiat. Thats a aside for you guys that think the US does not control the wests banks.


----------



## Juicin

Apparently the guy was using the same addresses as a previous theft* and doing local in person swaps with connections to the same addresses (what an idiot if that's true)


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7ehseb/tether_was_hacked_by_the_same_person_who_hacked/

How is this sloppy guy be so much better off than me? *sobs*

The Japanese held through all this tho like it had nothing to do with them. . . .Not sure if it's just pure ignorance or what.

I'm pretty sure the dump stopped because the Japs didn't seem to care.

If you don't know what Tether or Bitfinex is now is the time to learn. .. . If it goes down it will bring all our portfolios with it. . .. Probably

If you don't have a fiat channel to cash out with open. . .. Now is the time to do so


----------



## PontiacGTX

The usdt doednt really affected altcoins but it affects usdt holders


----------



## SavantStrike

Who plays in crypto without a plan to convert back to Fiat. That would just be a reckless move.

Tether has been a problem since it's inception. I only works as long as more people are buying in to crypto than are cashing out. Frankly while it's the worst example of this, I sincerely doubt any exchange can handle 70-80 percent of it's users cashing out for fiat at once.

If the market sours, it's going to be ugly no matter what you do.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> The usdt doednt really affected altcoins but it affects usdt holders


The problem is Tethers ties to Bitfinex, so if Tether falls there's a chance of domino effect of bringing down Bitfinex with it and with Bnex being the largest volume exchange that's a lot of problems for many people keeping their coins there for trading


----------



## Asus11

what platforms are good to convert back to fiat? the ones I know offer quite a bit less than actual market price, i.e selling to traders


----------



## Dagamus NM

Well Tether is up, not by a lot but those holding that did not lose their USDT in the steal don't seem to be affected. People are not dumping it so....

I am curious to see how the market is going to respond to the long US holiday weekend. Even if it dips it will likely recover shortly. I guess I will just hold and see.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well Tether is up, not by a lot but those holding that did not lose their USDT in the steal don't seem to be affected. People are not dumping it so....
> 
> I am curious to see how the market is going to respond to the long US holiday weekend. Even if it dips it will likely recover shortly. I guess I will just hold and see.


I expect increased volume next week for the US market. Dinner table talk might encourage newcomers to join in (FOMO effect).

Also hot dang monero went up in the last 24 hours!


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> The usdt doednt really affected altcoins but it affects usdt holders


Uhhh I don't think you know anything about tether if you believe that

Again BFX is the LARGEST BTC exchange

What is the point of us telling you all this for you to say taht

*facepalm*

Yea Mt Gox only affected people on Mt Gox?

You are gonna get burned so bad

We lost 5% over very minor USDT news. . . . And again would have lsot more if the Japanese bothered to learn English


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what platforms are good to convert back to fiat? the ones I know offer quite a bit less than actual market price, i.e selling to traders


Gdax/Kraken are the most obvious choices in the west.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I expect increased volume next week for the US market. Dinner table talk might encourage newcomers to join in (FOMO effect).
> 
> Also hot dang monero went up in the last 24 hours!


Careful. . . Long banking weekend another good opportunity to attempt the flipppening


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Gdax/Kraken are the most obvious choices in the west.


Kraken is the most obvious choice for EUROPE, not for West hemisphere.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have tried Kraken and takes too long to get the money.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Careful. . . Long banking weekend another good opportunity to attempt the flipppening


Bitcoin cash just won't die will it.

The fees in bitcoin are truly out of control - I wouldn't mind seeing a better solution win out, but bitcoin is the one that's accepted most places and it's the one the institutional money is latched on to. Screwing up bitcoin just stalls the market (or kills it).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Kraken works just fine for me. Money transfers in an acceptable amount of time. Fees are low.

Takes a while to setup but once it is going it is good.

The main thing I dislike is how orders timeout when on slow internet or phone.


----------



## Hueristic

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=753252.msg25040549#msg25040549


----------



## Minusorange

https://medium.com/@bitfinexed/the-bitfinex-dilemma-blow-up-now-or-try-a-hail-mary-to-retain-in-business-10b9d989359f

To add fuel to the Tether/Bitfinex fire posted on Overclockers which I found an interesting read


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=753252.msg25040549#msg25040549


It was pumping so hard there. . . If BTC had stayed flatlined probably would have tested 200 USD

Edit - also just a PSA doge is pumping if you have balls of steel haha

Edit 2 - and a 2nd more reasonable pick POWR looking very nice if it pulls back a bit farther from 1100 sats. Lots of fomo and rumors


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Bitcoin cash just won't die will it.
> 
> The fees in bitcoin are truly out of control - I wouldn't mind seeing a better solution win out, but bitcoin is the one that's accepted most places and it's the one the institutional money is latched on to. Screwing up bitcoin just stalls the market (or kills it).


Both need bigger blocks

Fee market is a terrible idea *shrugs*

No difficulty adjustment is a terrible idea

Just hemorrhage market cap this way. .. . I guess it's good for alts? *shrugs again*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Kraken is the most obvious choice for EUROPE, not for West hemisphere.


Kraken is US based. . .

But they do have a larger EUR exchange than USD


----------



## HarrisLam

ROFL DOGE

I have 27 dollars in it. Come on man.....pump something I have good money in......

On a side note, the monero sell order at 160 I setup months ago is now fulfilled. Just seems that most of the more popular coins are slightly pumped right now, starting to get difficult in finding undervalued coins.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Both need bigger blocks
> 
> Fee market is a terrible idea *shrugs*
> 
> No difficulty adjustment is a terrible idea
> 
> Just hemorrhage market cap this way. .. . I guess it's good for alts? *shrugs again*
> Kraken is US based. . .
> 
> But they do have a larger EUR exchange than USD


Bitcoin cash is not the answer. Bitcoin devs with a more mature attitude is.

Is anyone else here hoping for a bitcoin pump on December 10th? I'm hoping the dumb wall street market gets in with CME's futures launch.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Bitcoin cash is not the answer. Bitcoin devs with a more mature attitude is.
> 
> Is anyone else here hoping for a bitcoin pump on December 10th? I'm hoping the dumb wall street market gets in with CME's futures launch.


BTC is just a ticker. . ..

BCC has the two major things any rational bitcion proponent wants

Difficulty adjustment that goes both ways and is relatively quick.

Larger blocks, and devs willing to acknoweldge they will have to revisit the issue again and again

We don't have an infinite amount of choices. We have the bitcoin core team and the segwit coin, or we have cash. Cash is obviously the solution here. . . It'll probably push a quarter BTC tongiht

Maybe another fork will come along that's more appealing. But I doubt it

I'd prefer mediocre devs on very doable projects than good devs on a project many times more difficult.

I want my BTC to retain it's value not mess with the forumla that got us here. . . .Cash does that

BTC could do that too with those two simple additions. Then even with corporate side chains who cares? No one would use them anyway


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Bitcoin cash is not the answer. Bitcoin devs with a more mature attitude is.
> 
> Is anyone else here hoping for a bitcoin pump on December 10th? I'm hoping the dumb wall street market gets in with CME's futures launch.


I'm all out to fiat, I feel something this month but I'm not going to gamble. Who knows whats gonna happen with the mainstream hacks all touting crypto now? I would not be surprised with a huge bubble bust but it might goto 12k first? I just have no clue and took profit out of the scene, hope I can get back in cheaper in like February. GL to all you guys that are going to reach for the Moon.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *limitlessenergy*
> 
> Going to be namecoin mining soon to help support freedom of information. Anyone have any mining pools to recommend that support nmc?
> 
> I can also second many opinions on silver. Do not buy funds and junk. Get the ACTUAL .99 SILVER or GOLD. The paper silver and gold is a scam for rich idiots who will be surprised when SHTF and they find that 97% of that paper silver and gold doesn't exist anywhere for them no different then fractional reserve banking expecting your money to always be there.
> 
> The ONLY sure way is caches and physically owning it yourself and defending it.
> 
> I hope I am allowed to give this information as it will help those who are interested in both crypto and silver like me.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 0.29BTC leftovers, after blowing all the BTC on various stuff around the house like getting myself new furniture and such.
> Any suggestions, do i buy silver? I would actually like to spend the BTC on computer hardware but with the value lower than a stancenation car, i cant buy anything other than a lousy ssd :/
Click to expand...

Oh how times friggin change, 3 years ago 0.29BTC was change, today its worth more than $2500...
Just came across this thread and this post all over again lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I'm all out to fiat, I feel something this month but I'm not going to gamble. Who knows whats gonna happen with the mainstream hacks all touting crypto now? I would not be surprised with a huge bubble bust but it might goto 12k first? I just have no clue and took profit out of the scene, hope I can get back in cheaper in like February. GL to all you guys that are going to reach for the Moon.


I went the other way and jumped back in at the last dip under $8K and was feeling nervous because I was thinking it might go to $6K before heading up pre Dec. 11th. Well, now I'm thinking it could climb way past then, but I think it's safe to say there's not likely to be a big correction until after the CME futures release goes public... and probably not for awhile after until the effects (or lack thereof) are seen in the market. I will take some profits between $9K and $10K however... but I think this ride might have longer legs and go full parabolic before dying off.

On a side note however - BCH has been remarkably resilient in the face of this climb... and I was hoping to pick up some more at a discount.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh how times friggin change, 3 years ago 0.29BTC was change, today its worth more than $2500...
> Just came across this thread and this post all over again lol


Yeah, I was remembering back to 2012 when I felt guilty tipping people .01 or .02 BTC because it wouldn't even buy them a beer... now they could buy a few kegs with those tips if they kept them!


----------



## SavantStrike

I was going to take some profits at 9K but at this point I think I'll wait for 10K.

CMEs venture should make things interesting. I'm still not sure what exactly CME offers other than a way for wall street money to get into btc in a way they understand. Maybe that's enough?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I was going to take some profits at 9K but at this point I think I'll wait for 10K.
> 
> CMEs venture should make things interesting. I'm still not sure what exactly CME offers other than a way for wall street money to get into btc in a way they understand. Maybe that's enough?


Yeah, as far as actual volume - it's anyone's guess if it will do anything or not. However, the thing it does do to a large extent is provide a sense of legitimacy for the 'old guard' that have been listening to the talking heads crying 'tulip bulbs' and 'ponzi scheme' for the past 5 years.

I don't necessarily think that's a good thing in the long run - but it is another step in the process... just like vendor adoption and legislation. The more people start seeing a financial 'infrastructure' built around crypto... the less they can simply dismiss it as a passing fad. Unfortunately, along with that comes less and less of an opportunity to make the kind of gains that have made the last year so notable crypto-wise.

The fact that even Jamie "It's a scam" Dimon is thinking about it a little differently now might mean huge inflows of capital. I just hope that much of that capital flows into the development of infrastructure and not simply manipulation of the markets on a massive scale.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, as far as actual volume - it's anyone's guess if it will do anything or not. However, the thing it does do to a large extent is provide a sense of legitimacy for the 'old guard' that have been listening to the talking heads crying 'tulip bulbs' and 'ponzi scheme' for the past 5 years.
> 
> I don't necessarily think that's a good thing in the long run - but it is another step in the process... just like vendor adoption and legislation. The more people start seeing a financial 'infrastructure' built around crypto... the less they can simply dismiss it as a passing fad. Unfortunately, along with that comes less and less of an opportunity to make the kind of gains that have made the last year so notable crypto-wise.
> 
> The fact that even Jamie "It's a scam" Dimon is thinking about it a little differently now might mean huge inflows of capital. I just hope that much of that capital flows into the development of infrastructure and not simply manipulation of the markets on a massive scale.


Unfortunately I fear the money will flow towards the pump and dump side of the equation. When has wall street ever behaved itself. The sub prime mortgage bubble taught them nothing, and there's a similar bubble out there for auto loans (the wall street argument is that the law was only changed for real estate so it's okay for auto loans).

The gains we've seen aren't sustainable year over year, so my hope is that when more people have a stake in the market then maybe the growth can level out and the discussion can shift to one of how to use this technology more effectively.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Is the mining craze really "over" as a lot of people are claiming? I did some looking into the numbers and found that you can still ROI on most of the GPUs in 3-4 months of mining. That's right around the same ROI as the original mining craze back in 2013-2014 that people went nuts over. Vega cards are still through the roof and outside of the recent BF sales, most GPUs were still marked way over MSRP. I decided to pick up 3 RX 580s to add to my rig for some easy ROI (and assuming the market completely crashes around there, I figure I should still be able to get $100-$120 per card on ebay or just keep for some Xfire fun.) as they were sold at MSRP after rebates. I guess mining isn't as profitable as it was 4 months ago, but it sure still seems pretty appealing to me considering the cost of the cards has come down to compensate for the loss in mining profit.


----------



## SavantStrike

It's a lot more profitable as of the past few weeks. Prior to that payback was longer 6-8 months).

Be prepared to get gut punched when difficulty rises or when markets fluctuate, but yeah you can recover your equipment costs.


----------



## NightAntilli

So we've discussed BTC, BCH/BCC. Why is no one talking about BTG?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> So we've discussed BTC, BCH/BCC. Why is no one talking about BTG?


Probably because most people don't consider it a serious contender. It fills a questionable niche (plenty of other, just as decentralized, cryptos with superior technical merits) and the premine period/developer endowment really makes it look like a scam.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Is the mining craze really "over" as a lot of people are claiming? I did some looking into the numbers and found that you can still ROI on most of the GPUs in 3-4 months of mining. That's right around the same ROI as the original mining craze back in 2013-2014 that people went nuts over. Vega cards are still through the roof and outside of the recent BF sales, most GPUs were still marked way over MSRP. I decided to pick up 3 RX 580s to add to my rig for some easy ROI (and assuming the market completely crashes around there, I figure I should still be able to get $100-$120 per card on ebay or just keep for some Xfire fun.) as they were sold at MSRP after rebates. I guess mining isn't as profitable as it was 4 months ago, but it sure still seems pretty appealing to me considering the cost of the cards has come down to compensate for the loss in mining profit.


Depends on what you are mining. Ethereum is tough due to the number of people mining it but with the increase in value over the past week it might be good again.

I am doing well mining. I bought a new to me car last month, just scored a gaming laptop from newegg cyber monday deal. The car was two and a half months worth of mining, the laptop was two weeks (been at $500/week lately).

For me it is extra income that I use. I wish I had more capital into it, but I needed a better car and needed a new laptop as my old one is just too slow to run anything without stuttering.


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Probably because most people don't consider it a serious contender. It fills a questionable niche (plenty of other, just as decentralized, cryptos with superior technical merits) and the premine period/developer endowment really makes it look like a scam.


That same perspective was around when BCH rolled around. BTG is already has almost the same amount of circulating supply as BTC and it's 5th in highest market cap, and price is was Ethereum was last month. Call me crazy, but it seems to be going in the right direction.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Depends on what you are mining. Ethereum is tough due to the number of people mining it but with the increase in value over the past week it might be good again.
> 
> I am doing well mining. I bought a new to me car last month, just scored a gaming laptop from newegg cyber monday deal. The car was two and a half months worth of mining, the laptop was two weeks (been at $500/week lately).
> 
> For me it is extra income that I use. I wish I had more capital into it, but I needed a better car and needed a new laptop as my old one is just too slow to run anything without stuttering.


Post like this make people believe that you make a lot of money with mining now but you dont really tell the entire picture of having a lot of GPUs to make that kind of money.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> It's a lot more profitable as of the past few weeks. Prior to that payback was longer 6-8 months).
> 
> Be prepared to get gut punched when difficulty rises or when markets fluctuate, but yeah you can recover your equipment costs.


Oh I'm definitely prepared for that this time. I'll never forget early 2014 when I got obliterated on the pricing of my 290xs and ended up taking a big loss (I bought them only a few weeks before the crash). I got my Vega for MSRP and with compute in mind first (before mining) and also the added bonus of decent 4k gaming. That's why I figured the RX580s were a good investment. Even if it crashes I don't see them falling much below $120 compared to say Vega which could tank to $300 or less overnight in the event of a major crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Depends on what you are mining. Ethereum is tough due to the number of people mining it but with the increase in value over the past week it might be good again.
> 
> I am doing well mining. I bought a new to me car last month, just scored a gaming laptop from newegg cyber monday deal. The car was two and a half months worth of mining, the laptop was two weeks (been at $500/week lately).
> 
> For me it is extra income that I use. I wish I had more capital into it, but I needed a better car and needed a new laptop as my old one is just too slow to run anything without stuttering.


I'm generally running cryptonight in Nicehash. I was looking into ETN mining as it appears to be most profitable, but I think I'd prefer the easy and stable earnings from NH even if its .20-.30 less per day.

As a side note, does anyone know why my Vega's only managing about 1620 h/s in cryptonight on the blockchain driver? I have the mem set to 1025 and its running cool in the mid 60s. Some guides were showing the same settings getting 1900-2000.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Post like this make people believe that you make a lot of money with mining now but you dont really tell the entire picture of having a lot of GPUs to make that kind of money.


I have a lot of GPUs. I do not recommend buying hardware just for mining. I do recommend buying hardware that is multi use and learning to do something with it. Take pictures and edit them, make prints, learn to code, have some reason to want the hardware in the event that it stops being profitable.

I have six computers mining. Prior to mining I had four. Most of the time they were idle. Now they get used. I am starting a Ph.D in Electrical and Computer Engineering in January, wrapping up a Master's in Nuclear Engineering at the moment. For me the hardware has uses outside of just mining.

The question was whether or not it is dead. Not for me it isn't. All my setups are liquid cooled and add a lot more cost into the equation but longevity and comfort are important to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I'm generally running cryptonight in Nicehash. I was looking into ETN mining as it appears to be most profitable, but I think I'd prefer the easy and stable earnings from NH even if its .20-.30 less per day.
> 
> As a side note, does anyone know why my Vega's only managing about 1620 h/s in cryptonight on the blockchain driver? I have the mem set to 1025 and its running cool in the mid 60s. Some guides were showing the same settings getting 1900-2000.


Cryptonight seems to have a mind of its own. NH never reports it accurately on the website, the $/day will be correct but the hashrate will not. But even in the individual interface it will vary depending on god only knows what. Over/underclocking doesn't seem to mess with it much either.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> That same perspective was around when BCH rolled around. BTG is already has almost the same amount of circulating supply as BTC and it's 5th in highest market cap, and price is was Ethereum was last month. Call me crazy, but it seems to be going in the right direction.


BCH wasn't premined and BTG has the same circulating supply as BTC because it's a fork of BTC.

Price per unit is irrelevant, in and of itself. Market cap is a bit more meaningful and there is a fair degree of interest in BTG, but the recent price movement has largely been because it (like many other cryptos) is largely pegged to BTC. No doubt there is money to be made (and lost) speculating in BTG, but the same can be said about almost anything, and I'm not keen on it's long term prospects for reasons already mentioned.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Oh I'm definitely prepared for that this time. I'll never forget early 2014 when I got obliterated on the pricing of my 290xs and ended up taking a big loss (I bought them only a few weeks before the crash). I got my Vega for MSRP and with compute in mind first (before mining) and also the added bonus of decent 4k gaming. That's why I figured the RX580s were a good investment. Even if it crashes I don't see them falling much below $120 compared to say Vega which could tank to $300 or less overnight in the event of a major crash.
> I'm generally running cryptonight in Nicehash. I was looking into ETN mining as it appears to be most profitable, but I think I'd prefer the easy and stable earnings from NH even if its .20-.30 less per day.
> 
> As a side note, does anyone know why my Vega's only managing about 1620 h/s in cryptonight on the blockchain driver? I have the mem set to 1025 and its running cool in the mid 60s. Some guides were showing the same settings getting 1900-2000.


Your numbers on the block chain driver are similar to my numbers on the regular driver. I was hoping for 1700-1900 but I'm at about 1250. V64 cards are awaiting full cover blocks which should help matters when they arrive. The plan is to convert them to single slot cards and cram three of them into an x370 board for a htpc/monero combo chassis that won't drive me crazy.

I've got an exorbitant amount of money tied up in hardware right now that is dual purpose mining. I wouldn't recommend most people deal with the stress level. It takes the fun out of tinkering with a machine on the weekend knowing if you hose it you'll lose money all week.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I have a lot of GPUs. I do not recommend buying hardware just for mining. I do recommend buying hardware that is multi use and learning to do something with it. Take pictures and edit them, make prints, learn to code, have some reason to want the hardware in the event that it stops being profitable.
> 
> I have six computers mining. Prior to mining I had four. Most of the time they were idle. Now they get used. I am starting a Ph.D in Electrical and Computer Engineering in January, wrapping up a Master's in Nuclear Engineering at the moment. For me the hardware has uses outside of just mining.
> 
> The question was whether or not it is dead. Not for me it isn't. All my setups are liquid cooled and add a lot more cost into the equation but longevity and comfort are important to me.
> Cryptonight seems to have a mind of its own. NH never reports it accurately on the website, the $/day will be correct but the hashrate will not. But even in the individual interface it will vary depending on god only knows what. Over/underclocking doesn't seem to mess with it much either.


Yeah I'm a bit confused on if I am even making what it's showing per day on the client. It's currently got me at .48mbtc/4.56usd at 1.5-1.6kh/s. What's weird though, is I have to manually enable cryptonight by disabling everything else, or it will auto default to a cheaper one like x11 or daggerpascal. I decided to check my hash rate in xmr and it shows 1750-1850. A bit lower than most guides but a lot higher than NH shows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Your numbers on the block chain driver are similar to my numbers on the regular driver. I was hoping for 1700-1900 but I'm at about 1250. V64 cards are awaiting full cover blocks which should help matters when they arrive. The plan is to convert them to single slot cards and cram three of them into an x370 board for a htpc/monero combo chassis that won't drive me crazy.
> 
> I've got an exorbitant amount of money tied up in hardware right now that is dual purpose mining. I wouldn't recommend most people deal with the stress level. It takes the fun out of tinkering with a machine on the weekend knowing if you hose it you'll lose money all week.


The blockchain driver made a huge difference for me in profit on nicehash at least. I was doing 2.90-3.10 per day on the gaming driver. I do have a waterblock coming for this card and my 1950x, but I'll most likely hold off on throwing this under water till I formally move it into my case sometime next year when profits dry up. I pretty much pre-emptively bought parts for a workstation that I will need once I finish up tech school sometime in february/march.


----------



## diggiddi

I understand the CAST xmr stak algo gives better hashrate, up to 2kH/s on the Vega's.You can download it at Bitcoin talk


----------



## SavantStrike

Well, you'd better hope it doesn't die down too much next year, you're mining after all









Most of what kills ROI for me is the water cooling hardware on top of some of my gear. It won't really matter I can keep mining another 4-6 months. I'll be making pure profit at that point.

CME is going to really drive where this goes. If the institutional money starts flowing in I expect things to just get stupid for 6-9 months before the market implodes and a correction sets in. In the short term, there is likely to be a correction on the 11th.


----------



## Juicin

Well we may have reached a bot for sat value on many alts

Most of my positions are substantively up over the last 48 hours in sat value.

First time I wasn't tempted to dump at the first sign I saw of BTC pumping in what feels like months.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Well, you'd better hope it doesn't die down too much next year, you're mining after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of what kills ROI for me is the water cooling hardware on top of some of my gear. It won't really matter I can keep mining another 4-6 months. I'll be making pure profit at that point.
> 
> CME is going to really drive where this goes. If the institutional money starts flowing in I expect things to just get stupid for 6-9 months before the market implodes and a correction sets in. In the short term, there is likely to be a correction on the 11th.


Of course it would be nice if it doesn't die down, but realistically it always seems to.

The watercooling stuff I bought really didn't hurt ROI by much for me since I bought all Barrow/Bykski stuff at a discounted price from Formula Mod. I mean most coolers that can actually handle a 1950x are already $120+ anyways. I only paid about $350 for a d5 pump, res, 360/240 rad, a mountain of fittings, tubing, and blocks. If you are buying from American re-sellers like PPCs than I can see something like that being devastating on ROI.


----------



## SavantStrike

Devastating is a bit of a stretch, but some of my parts were expensive. Shipping always got me over on aliexpress to where I bought things state side instead. I bought some gear from China on the 11th which I'm currently waiting for and I wonder of it was worth the wait..


----------



## MGX1016

I am upset OCN banned BTC talk until 2013


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016*
> 
> I am upset OCN banned BTC talk until 2013


Not really. You are just looking at it from this point on. Nobody would have believed you if you thought BTC would hit almost 10K. My problem is what at some point people will start to dump when they think they have made enough just like it happened in 2013.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> what drivers/os/etc are you using on the 6850 and what are you mining? I have some 6000 series cards but cant get them to do anything even on windows 7 with 15.12 or 15.7.1.
> 
> or is that a 6850 cpu?


its a 6850 gpu.

catalyst 15.11 on windows 10 pro mining decred. i dont think you can source that driver anymore though. ive had it on my home server forever now.

the caseless system has gotten a case. and so has the hacked up slimline in that photo

make sure to use CGminer 3.7.2. SGminer bugs out on cards lower than 3GB vram.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not really. You are just looking at it from this point on. Nobody would have believed you if you thought BTC would hit almost 10K. My problem is what at some point people will start to dump when they think they have made enough just like it happened in 2013.


No I am upset, I am not upset @ anyone or mad, but I am deff upset lol

I think we all forget that we are in version 0.15 or 0.14 for BCC and it's BETA software. It's crazy what is happening but would I be more upset if I had a bunch of dead drives with hundreds of coins? I don't know, probably

Electricity was always very expensive, I don't think there was really a profitable time to mine esp in like NYC


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Your numbers on the block chain driver are similar to my numbers on the regular driver. I was hoping for 1700-1900 but I'm at about 1250. V64 cards are awaiting full cover blocks which should help matters when they arrive. The plan is to convert them to single slot cards and cram three of them into an x370 board for a htpc/monero combo chassis that won't drive me crazy.
> 
> I've got an exorbitant amount of money tied up in hardware right now that is dual purpose mining. I wouldn't recommend most people deal with the stress level. It takes the fun out of tinkering with a machine on the weekend knowing if you hose it you'll lose money all week.


Download cast_xmr-vega miner. Undervolt the Vega. MOd the timings. There you go, 2kh/s. Wolf is even doing 2.1kh/s.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Download cast_xmr-vega miner. Undervolt the Vega. MOd the timings. There you go, 2kh/s. Wolf is even doing 2.1kh/s.


I'm on XMR-STAK-AMD which I've seen pushing 1900-2k on a properly configured system. I'm pretty sure mine isn't properly configured yet (especially when it comes to drivers).


----------



## Asus11

is it me or does it feel like there's going to be a huge crash? I mean its going up too fast, everything actually


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is it me or does it feel like there's going to be a huge crash? I mean its going up too fast, everything actually


Only BTC is pumped. ETH and ZEC for example used to be 100 mBTC + in the summer.


----------



## HarrisLam

When bitcoin was floating around 4000 just 2 months ago, this thread got into a discussion on everyone's speculation on where the BTC peak will be.

Some believed it was already peaking out at 4000

Some believed it might peak out right before 5000

Some believed it will pass 5000 this year

At the time, I said I hope it will at least reach 9k some time in the future. I didn't have "proof" of how it will get there, I just hope it will enjoy benefits from increasing adaptations of cryptocurrency in the society. No one at the time called a number as high as mine excluding the ones who said "it will reach 500k in 10 years".

No one would have expected it to surpass my overly optimistic goal in such a short time. It certainly made everybody's jaw dropped.

During the days when BTC was the only coin rising, at least we would know to invest our remaining funds into altcoins and hope for the best. Now that pretty much all the major coins are reaching new heights (although not as high as BTC percentage-wise), it's getting increasingly difficult to make moves in the crypto-playground.


----------



## Blameless

I'm not surprised at BTC hitting $10k dollars this year. That said, I didn't gamble everything I had on it reaching that point either, as I wouldn't have been surprised to see it fall below $1k again either.

I would be surprised if BTC didn't reach $100k+ at some point.

I would be even more surprised if BTC doesn't see below $5k before it sees $100k.

I will be astounded if BTC lasts forever, at least in any incarnation that substantially resembles the current one.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm not surprised at BTC hitting $10k dollars this year. That said, I didn't gamble everything I had on it reaching that point either, as I wouldn't have been surprised to see it fall below $1k again either.
> 
> I would be surprised if BTC didn't reach $100k+ at some point.
> 
> I would be even more surprised if BTC doesn't see below $5k before it sees $100k.
> 
> I will be astounded if BTC lasts forever, at least in any incarnation that substantially resembles the current one.


I like your insights









Anyone here using ASIC's? I have a Antminer T9 and am about to order 3 x S9's. I pay for the electricity out my own pocket so not worried about power usage, I just want to mine coins.
Im not even selling them. Just hording away for another day.
Has anyone heard anything on the new 7nm miners? I dont expect them before June next year, and the rumor mill doe not make them sound overly impressive compared to the S9. A improvement but nothing to kill the S9 like in the early ASIC days where a new miner would be obsolete with a few months.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> When bitcoin was floating around 4000 just 2 months ago, this thread got into a discussion on everyone's speculation on where the BTC peak will be.
> 
> Some believed it was already peaking out at 4000
> 
> Some believed it might peak out right before 5000
> 
> Some believed it will pass 5000 this year
> 
> At the time, I said I hope it will at least reach 9k some time in the future. I didn't have "proof" of how it will get there, I just hope it will enjoy benefits from increasing adaptations of cryptocurrency in the society. No one at the time called a number as high as mine excluding the ones who said "it will reach 500k in 10 years".
> 
> No one would have expected it to surpass my overly optimistic goal in such a short time. It certainly made everybody's jaw dropped.
> 
> During the days when BTC was the only coin rising, at least we would know to invest our remaining funds into altcoins and hope for the best. Now that pretty much all the major coins are reaching new heights (although not as high as BTC percentage-wise), it's getting increasingly difficult to make moves in the crypto-playground.


Umm not really, I believe I posted a vid earlier when it was 2200-2300, with an analyst who called $2500 in Feb and he actually said within about 5 yrs it will hit a $1M
So I am not surprised by this at all


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Umm not really, I believe I posted a vid earlier when it was 2200-2300, with an analyst who called $2500 in Feb and he actually said within about 5 yrs it will hit a $1M
> So I am not surprised by this at all


What intrinsic value does btc have that would make it worth 1M. It's been surpassed in every way by other cyrpto. Don't confuse bitcoin with the market for crypto - eventually other technologies will overcome it.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Thoughts on IOTA?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Thoughts on IOTA?


IOTA is notorious for having a terrible wallet

I wouldn't go too deep but there is money to be made there


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> What intrinsic value does btc have that would make it worth 1M. It's been surpassed in every way by other cyrpto. Don't confuse bitcoin with the market for crypto - eventually other technologies will overcome it.


You tell me,What Intrinsic value does it have that makes it worth almost $10K ? how am I confusing the market for crypto with bitcoin? seriously dude


----------



## steadly2004

Subbed


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> When bitcoin was floating around 4000 just 2 months ago, this thread got into a discussion on everyone's speculation on where the BTC peak will be.
> 
> Some believed it was already peaking out at 4000
> 
> Some believed it might peak out right before 5000
> 
> Some believed it will pass 5000 this year
> 
> At the time, I said I hope it will at least reach 9k some time in the future. I didn't have "proof" of how it will get there, I just hope it will enjoy benefits from increasing adaptations of cryptocurrency in the society. No one at the time called a number as high as mine *excluding the ones who said "it will reach 500k in 10 years".*
> 
> No one would have expected it to surpass my overly optimistic goal in such a short time. It certainly made everybody's jaw dropped.
> 
> During the days when BTC was the only coin rising, at least we would know to invest our remaining funds into altcoins and hope for the best. Now that pretty much all the major coins are reaching new heights (although not as high as BTC percentage-wise), it's getting increasingly difficult to make moves in the crypto-playground.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Umm not really, I believe I posted a vid earlier when it was 2200-2300, with an analyst who called $2500 in Feb and he actually said within about 5 yrs it will hit a $1M
> So I am not surprised by this at all


um....I don't know what to say bro.


----------



## dlee7283

the spike enabled my 1080ti to get payed off today after being a summer purchase. Instead of gaming I am just going to keep mining it into the ground and rely on my one s.

I cashed out what I had as my financial analyst brother said the big banks are creating the spike so I am not going to hope for 20k or even 100k. Best of luck to the people who have invested time into this, it looks like it has paid off, but is it time to cashout? It was at 2,500 earlier this year. I wish the best for the people aiming for the 100k goal but I just dont see it taking off like it has lately to the point where it won't crash in a few weeks. I see it getting to 100k though at some point for the serious gamblers yet it will be a bumpy road for sure...


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> Best of luck to the people who have invested time into this, it looks like it has paid off, but is it time to cashout?


I remember cashing out at 1$, $100, and $1000.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I like how it hit 10k yesterday which was only like a week after being at 8k, so 25% gain there, and then I glance at it this morning and it has already surpassed 11k...

Hindsight can certainly hurt; I am not in a place to risk thousands into the market, but it sure would have been nice a month or more back to be in at the $3000, $5000, etc. levels. I am glad though that I was able to do a bit of mining on my 1070 and at least am capturing something.

Congrats to those of you that are making thousands in profit and buying some luxury items from the rewards.


----------



## Ding Chavez

This is really a speculation bubble, like all bubbles at some point it will burst and people will be unloading it fast. Once the herd get a bit panicky the selling wil start. Only a matter of time just like all other speculation on things with no underlying assets.
I think it's got a bit more to go, once the big players decide they have enough profit and start unloading it watch out.

Edit: Should just mention I have some got it quite a while ago but am really starting to get a bit nervous now and ready to unload it at the first sign of a sell off.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

My profitability is going through the roof on Nicehash. My old R9 290 is now making $2.70 a day while highly underclocked/volted. Got my RX Vega at 2k h/s on cast, but for some reason I can't get it to maintain that rate for longer than about 15 minutes. It eventually falls to about 1750 and I have to restart cast to get it back up. This is really annoying because I end up losing profitability over night. I'm expecting this level of profitability is due to burst sometime soon.

Has anyone tried the new Nicehash with the Vega stak miner? I actually found my profitability going down vs claymore on the old nicehash.


----------



## SavantStrike

So is anyone here mining using an expander? I've got a 4 port pcie expander that is not cooperating and I'm trying to troubleshoot it.

I finally got it to work but device manager says I don't have enough resources to run the attached cards. Above 4G decoding is enabled so it's not that.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> My profitability is going through the roof on Nicehash. My old R9 290 is now making $2.70 a day while highly underclocked/volted. Got my RX Vega at 2k h/s on cast, but for some reason I can't get it to maintain that rate for longer than about 15 minutes. It eventually falls to about 1750 and I have to restart cast to get it back up. This is really annoying because I end up losing profitability over night. I'm expecting this level of profitability is due to burst sometime soon.


Profitability is close to what it was back in May. It is cyclic in nature. As long as it stays above operational costs it is all good.

The combination of what has already been mined increasing in value along with the increased value of alts should make this a record USD payout week for me. Happy overall.

Yes it will go back down, how low who knows.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Profitability is close to what it was back in May. It is cyclic in nature. As long as it stays above operational costs it is all good.
> 
> The combination of what has already been mined increasing in value along with the increased value of alts should make this a record USD payout week for me. Happy overall.
> 
> Yes it will go back down, how low who knows.


I'm just glad I bought those RX580s on BF right before they spiked back up! Gonna be interesting to see what the whole system is pulling in profitability when I get them tomorrow. Nicehash's profitability calculator seems to be way on the low side compared to actual profits. For an RX Vega 64 it's showing only $4 net income when mine is making close to $6.


----------



## SavantStrike

Well coinbase is down due to heavy volume.

How convenient. I wish there were more routes to covert btc into USD.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I'm just glad I bought those RX580s on BF right before they spiked back up! Gonna be interesting to see what the whole system is pulling in profitability when I get them tomorrow. Nicehash's profitability calculator seems to be way on the low side compared to actual profits. For an RX Vega 64 it's showing only $4 net income when mine is making close to $6.


It moves all over the place.

The daily rate is fairly accurate. Tough with the moving target that crypto is.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Am I correct in that these big spikes are typically some big holder or a few large volume users that sell and then it drops the price and triggers a bunch of other peoples stop losses to kick in and it keeps dropping until it finds a resistance bottom?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Am I correct in that these big spikes are typically some big holder or a few large volume users that sell and then it drops the price and triggers a bunch of other peoples stop losses to kick in and it keeps dropping until it finds a resistance bottom?


Usually big boys buy in to stop the free fall

Dips tend to be more organic. Why drive the price of an asset you hold down?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Am I correct in that these big spikes are typically some big holder or a few large volume users that sell and then it drops the price and triggers a bunch of other peoples stop losses to kick in and it keeps dropping until it finds a resistance bottom?


Yes, but this kind of movement isn't just stop losses. It's manipulation. A really big player selling a large sum of money, or something funny with an exchange.

I had btc on coinbase ready to sell when they pulled this frozen account stunt. I've been waiting for hours now. I have no proof, but I expect there are big players trying to shake out weak hands before the 11th, and whatever is going on with NASDAQ (seriously is that real).


----------



## whitrzac

And this is why you don't do margin trading


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Yes, but this kind of movement isn't just stop losses. It's manipulation. A really big player selling a large sum of money, or something funny with an exchange.
> 
> I had btc on coinbase ready to sell when they pulled this frozen account stunt. I've been waiting for hours now. I have no proof, but I expect there are big players trying to shake out weak hands before the 11th, and whatever is going on with NASDAQ (seriously is that real).


Whats wrong with NASDAQ?

Also, Kraken was so overloaded... couldn't work properly for 2 hours.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Whats wrong with NASDAQ?
> 
> Also, Kraken was so overloaded... couldn't work properly for 2 hours.


NASDAQ is good. It's just a real shock that it would even be up for discussion let alone happen. It's NASDAQ, the coolest stock exchange in the US.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> And this is why you don't do margin trading


Yeah. Margin trading on crypto is a bad idea, a very bad idea.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> NASDAQ is good. It's just a real shock that it would even be up for discussion let alone happen. It's NASDAQ, the coolest stock exchange in the US.
> Yeah. Margin trading on crypto is a bad idea, a very bad idea.


I still couldn't figure out whats the talk about NASDAQ? Are there any news, bad one about it or.... ?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Same as the CME markets launching in in December:

https://www.wsj.com/articles/nasdaq-plans-to-launch-bitcoin-futures-in-first-half-2018-1511968313

No matter what the vehicle is... once one exchange is trading in something - the others must follow, or risk losing that business to their competition.

Just the same as other forms of gambling... are you going to cover sports betting and horse racing but not allow people to bet on dog races?

Not that it necessarily means anything one way or another for BTC in the future (it certainly doesn't affect it's 'store of value' status - as futures markets aren't as interested in the price of the underlying commodity as much as the volatility in that price).

Eventually, we'll see more funds and indexes tied to cryptos I expect... but just like stocks - if you believe in long term growth, you buy the stock, commodity, fund, etc.. and if you don't - you play the options/contracts/derivatives markets instead. Sure that's an over simplification, but it's true for a large number of investors, both institutional and individual (though mostly institutional).


----------



## diggiddi

Guys is it worth it to buy a r9 390 for $300?


----------



## whitrzac

no


----------



## diggiddi

What price point would you rercommend for a new 390 or what would you recommend if at all


----------



## elkwood

I not sure it would be worth mining with a 390.


----------



## diggiddi

SO what GPU would y'all recommend


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Depending on price: Vega for Monero (haven't tested personally, just from numbers I've seen from others), 10 series for Equihash (mining on those). Not sure if Polaris (Rx 570/580) is worth it for Ethereum anymore.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> Depending on price: Vega for Monero (haven't tested personally, just from numbers I've seen from others), 10 series for Equihash (mining on those). Not sure if Polaris (Rx 570/580) is worth it for Ethereum anymore.


They are still good for ETHash. Also good for Cryptonight.


----------



## elkwood

If u want something to really tinker with go with a AMD card like a 580 or vega. If u want
to set and forget it go with a nvida 1070 and up card.


----------



## diggiddi

What hashrates are the 580's getting?


----------



## whitrzac

390s haven't been faster since everyone figured out how to bios mod polaris cards. 390s use a TON of power too.

Right now, the only junky cards are the 1080s. Everything else is doing ok.


----------



## skingun

I'll buy all of your 1080s!!!


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> I'll buy all of your 1080s!!!


Do you have some secret method of making them as profitable as the cheaper cards?









It's a $500 card that does $3/day at best.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What hashrates are the 580's getting?


My 580 Gaming X 4GB is running at 1380Mhz Core, and at 1380/2000 with Elpida memory, i am getting ~950h/s. The 480 is 1305Mhz Core and Hynix, 1305/2000 gets me 900h/s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> 390s haven't been faster since everyone figured out how to bios mod polaris cards. 390s use a TON of power too.
> 
> Right now, the only junky cards are the 1080s. Everything else is doing ok.


My R9 290 4GB Sapphire Tri-X was BAD at XMR. Was doing tops 840h/s, didnt like undervolt at all, only overclocking at stock voltages.
Memory timings mods were useless, since it was bottlenecked by the core.

Same should be for the R9 390.I think the rig was doing ~350w at wall with it. You can do 350w at wall with 2 RX'es and double the hash rate.


----------



## STEvil

7950/70/280/x are still good. $1.60-$2.40/day on zec


----------



## diggiddi

Getting $1.40 on my 7950 @ 1150/1300 393H/s on cryptonight


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Getting $1.40 on my 7950 @ 1150/1300 393H/s on cryptonight


is that with free electricity???


----------



## diggiddi

10c kwh


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Getting $1.40 on my 7950 @ 1150/1300 393H/s on cryptonight


yuck. $1.72 293 Sols/s Equihash. 1100/1400


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

My 7950 pulled around 200-225w at that core/mem (I think mem for mining LTC wasn't a factor, so was prolly lower, at 1250), what's your power draw on Equihash?


----------



## STEvil

Havent bothered to check exactly, but had 5 cards (3x 280x, 2x 7950) running on a 600w PSU so it cant be too crazy.


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Sounds decent then, although I'd be sceptical of buying a used 7950/70 or equivalent 280/X rebrand, as they're very likely to have gone through 2 bouts of mining already.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> yuck. $1.72 293 Sols/s Equihash. 1100/1400


What driver are you using and what mining client?


----------



## ku4eto

Hrm, getting 867,900 and 950h/s on Monero. With 470,480 and 580. Now, if the PSU stops being whiny and shuttng down...


----------



## Sir Beregond

Hmm, so I was looking at my energy bill to try to figure out my cost to see how much mining would cost. Any good way to calculate, because I can't find this info on my account/bill.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Hmm, so I was looking at my energy bill to try to figure out my cost to see how much mining would cost. Any good way to calculate, because I can't find this info on my account/bill.


Best way is manually.
I take it you know the cost of energy per kwh. You probably have peak and off peak periods?

So using mine as a example (Prices in CAD) :
Off-Peak (7 pm to 7 am) Weekdays, all day weekends and holidays) $0.065/kWh :
Mid-Peak (11 am to 5 pm) Weekdays $0.095/kWh
On-Peak (7 am to 11 am and 5 pm to 7pm) Weekdays $0.132/kWh

My 5 GPU rig is consuming 750w from the wall (i can see this on my HX1000i)
Therefore each card + its share of the host system uses about 150w from the wall (750/5 = 150w).
If you are using a gold/platinum PSU, then you can take the value from your OS(my cards avg 120w in afterburner) + 30% will get you a rough wall value. You might be a few watts out but you will be close enough.

Go here : https://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/watt-to-kwh-calculator.html
Or just move your decimal point 2 to the left








150w @ 1 hour = 0.15kw/h
Then its multiplication time:
Offpeak : I have 12 hours a weekday at $0.065. 0.065 * 12 * 0.15 = $0.117 for the 12 hours
Mid-Peak : 6 hours at $0.095. 0.095 * 6 *0.15 = $0.0855 for the 6 hours
Peak : 6 hours at $0.132. 0.132 * 6 * 0.15 = $0.1188 for the 6 hours
Then for weekends. 60 hours offpeak from 7PM friday to 7AM Monday.
0.065 * 60 * 0.15 = 0.585 for the weekend

Then we add it all up
5 weekdays at midpeak = $0.4275
5 weekdays peak = $0.594
4 offpeak evening + 1 weekend = $1.053

So thats a grand total of $2.0745 per GPU per week.
Now for me i do not need a 100% accurate figure for the month, Im happy with a ballpark. You can work it out if you need a more accurate number.

I just go 2.0745/7=0.29635 per day
then *number of days in month = $8.89 for November for example per GPU

10 cards = $88.90 monthly on electricity for me








Hope that helps


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech*
> 
> Best way is manually.
> I take it you know the cost of energy per kwh. You probably have peak and off peak periods?
> 
> So using mine as a example (Prices in CAD) :
> Off-Peak (7 pm to 7 am) Weekdays, all day weekends and holidays) $0.065/kWh :
> Mid-Peak (11 am to 5 pm) Weekdays $0.095/kWh
> On-Peak (7 am to 11 am and 5 pm to 7pm) Weekdays $0.132/kWh
> 
> My 5 GPU rig is consuming 750w from the wall (i can see this on my HX1000i)
> Therefore each card + its share of the host system uses about 150w from the wall (750/5 = 150w).
> If you are using a gold/platinum PSU, then you can take the value from your OS(my cards avg 120w in afterburner) + 30% will get you a rough wall value. You might be a few watts out but you will be close enough.
> 
> Go here : https://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/watt-to-kwh-calculator.html
> Or just move your decimal point 2 to the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150w @ 1 hour = 0.15kw/h
> Then its multiplication time:
> Offpeak : I have 12 hours a weekday at $0.065. 0.065 * 12 * 0.15 = $0.117 for the 12 hours
> Mid-Peak : 6 hours at $0.095. 0.095 * 6 *0.15 = $0.0855 for the 6 hours
> Peak : 6 hours at $0.132. 0.132 * 6 * 0.15 = $0.1188 for the 6 hours
> Then for weekends. 60 hours offpeak from 7PM friday to 7AM Monday.
> 0.065 * 60 * 0.15 = 0.585 for the weekend
> 
> Then we add it all up
> 5 weekdays at midpeak = $0.4275
> 5 weekdays peak = $0.594
> 4 offpeak evening + 1 weekend = $1.053
> 
> So thats a grand total of $2.0745 per GPU per week.
> Now for me i do not need a 100% accurate figure for the month, Im happy with a ballpark. You can work it out if you need a more accurate number.
> 
> I just go 2.0745/7=0.29635 per day
> then *number of days in month = $8.89 for November for example per GPU
> 
> 10 cards = $88.90 monthly on electricity for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


This is fantastic, thank you!

But no, I do not know my cost of energy per kwh. This is more or less what I was wanting to try to figure out.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> This is fantastic, thank you!
> 
> But no, I do not know my cost of energy per kwh. This is more or less what I was wanting to try to figure out.


A little more complex than mine :
https://www.xcelenergy.com/staticfiles/xe/PDF/Regulatory/CO-Rates-&-Regulations-Entire-Electric-Book.pdf
i believe (if this is your utility provider) that you are charged rate a for the first 500kw/h and then a rate thereafter for summer.
In winter yours is dead simple (again, assuming you are using Xcel) as its just a standard rate. So use my calcs above to get your kw/h usage and multiply by the rate


----------



## MapRef41N93W

I'm only able to do about 720-750h/s on my RX 580s in cryptonight. Tried the only custom bios I could find for the card (Red Dragon 4GB Hynix), and also tried the oneclick bios and it actually got lower. Is this normal for that card? Some people were claiming an RX580 does about half the hashrate of Vega but this is more like 1/3rd.


----------



## whitrzac

All of my rx5xx cards were doing 860s on cryptonight. Except my 8gb card for some reason...

Is it downclocking because of power draw?
Driver/amd settings in compute mode?

It is a powercolor, they are the most cheaply made cards you can get, they are almost always a little slower than everything else.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> All of my rx5xx cards were doing 860s on cryptonight. Except my 8gb card for some reason...
> 
> Is it downclocking because of power draw?
> Driver/amd settings in compute mode?
> 
> It is a powercolor, they are the most cheaply made cards you can get, they are almost always a little slower than everything else.


They are Powercolors yup. I know Powercolor isn't an amazing brand or anything, but I've generally always assumed they were considered better than at least XFX. The cards were only $189 after MIR anyways so that's the main reason I got them.

They aren't downclocking (steady 1080/2050 at -24mv) on the blockchain driver. The whole memory strap thing confuses the crap out of me (the only guides I can find skip key details like which of the two straps you are supposed to change) so I just went with someones already made custom bios for the card.


----------



## whitrzac

Could be poor memory timings.
Should not be running at 1080 core ether. It should be 1350+


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> They are Powercolors yup. I know Powercolor isn't an amazing brand or anything, but I've generally always assumed they were considered better than at least XFX. The cards were only $189 after MIR anyways so that's the main reason I got them.
> 
> They aren't downclocking (steady 1080/2050 at -24mv) on the blockchain driver. The whole memory strap thing confuses the crap out of me (the only guides I can find skip key details like which of the two straps you are supposed to change) so I just went with someones already made custom bios for the card.


I have some of the 570 Red Devils. They work great for me on Ethereum at 28.5 MH/s on the 17.11.3 driver with the compute switch toggled on.

Powercolor cards will have the same chips and memory that other brands use. They just tend to skimp on the power delivery components sometimes, just like XFX.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Could be poor memory timings.
> Should not be running at 1080 core ether. It should be 1350+


Oh really? I had thought core was kind of irrelevant on cryptonight.

Any idea where I can find a fairly simple guide on the memory timings for these cards? They always seem to be guides showing these insanely long hex codes or whatever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I have some of the 570 Red Devils. They work great for me on Ethereum at 28.5 MH/s on the 17.11.3 driver with the compute switch toggled on.
> 
> Powercolor cards will have the same chips and memory that other brands use. They just tend to skimp on the power delivery components sometimes, just like XFX.


Hmm that's interesting. The bios for my 580 Red Dragon's only gets about 26.5 mh/s according to the guy who made it (I don't do eth hashing so can't say myself). Shouldn't the 580 be doing more?

And on the driver, aren't you supposed to use the august blockchain driver for hashing AMD cards? Did that change or something?


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Oh really? I had thought core was kind of irrelevant on cryptonight.
> 
> Any idea where I can find a fairly simple guide on the memory timings for these cards? They always seem to be guides showing these insanely long hex codes or whatever.
> Hmm that's interesting. The bios for my 580 Red Dragon's only gets about 26.5 mh/s according to the guy who made it (I don't do eth hashing so can't say myself). Shouldn't the 580 be doing more?


Chances are that guy who made the BIOS just copied the memory straps from a lower frequency and pasted them all the way up to the 2000mhz setting. Sometimes this can work well on cards that use Samsung or Hynix, but the Elipda straps are absolute garbage. I have two of the Red Dragon 580s and they are doing 28.3-29MHs. I only mine Eth and Zcash so I'm not sure about what they should be doing on cryptonight.


----------



## whitrzac

Start here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/0_100

Download the latest bios editor by jaschaknac. Its 1.6 something IIRC.

It has a 1 click memory patch button









Modify your stock bios, not whatever random junk someone else made. There are a lot of ghetto flashes out there...


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What driver are you using and what mining client?


sorry for late reply, went to bed then work...









Nicehash 1.8.1.5, 17.10.1.

Just put 17.11.4 on a rig, will see if it changes anything but I doubt it, every driver has been pretty much identical for 7900/280 series as far as i've found.


----------



## cg4200

Hey kind of new to mining couple of months starting mining digibyte and it was good even with drop until last week tanked and now not worth it to mine it.
Any one got an idea what happened ?
Do you think it will go back up?
Thanks


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> Hey kind of new to mining couple of months starting mining digibyte and it was good even with drop until last week tanked and now not worth it to mine it.
> Any one got an idea what happened ?
> Do you think it will go back up?
> Thanks


Who knows. Alts fluctuate all the time, but I personally don't expect digi to go back up.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech*
> 
> A little more complex than mine :
> https://www.xcelenergy.com/staticfiles/xe/PDF/Regulatory/CO-Rates-&-Regulations-Entire-Electric-Book.pdf
> i believe (if this is your utility provider) that you are charged rate a for the first 500kw/h and then a rate thereafter for summer.
> In winter yours is dead simple (again, assuming you are using Xcel) as its just a standard rate. So use my calcs above to get your kw/h usage and multiply by the rate


Yes, Xcel, and not sure how I missed this. Thank you!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> sorry for late reply, went to bed then work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicehash 1.8.1.5, 17.10.1.
> 
> Just put 17.11.4 on a rig, will see if it changes anything but I doubt it, every driver has been pretty much identical for 7900/280 series as far as i've found.


I tried NHM 1.8.1.5 on 17.6.1 and got 30c/day had to abandon that ship quick, the 17.6.1 driver is the last one to allow me to overclock the 7950
Last night was peaking in the $3 range on the NHM 2.0.0.7


----------



## diggiddi

So about to hit the button to purchase 2 580x's yea or nay?


----------



## STEvil

Did you select the correct algorithm? Equihash (Claymore) is the best zec, though the other one benches higher. Also have no problems overclocking with latest drivers here.

Also I didnt think 2.0 supported AMD hardware at all, but I never tried anything under 2.0.1.x might have to look into .7 I guess..


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> Did you select the correct algorithm? Equihash (Claymore) is the best zec, though the other one benches higher. Also have no problems overclocking with latest drivers here.
> 
> Also I didnt think 2.0 supported AMD hardware at all, but I never tried anything under 2.0.1.x might have to look into .7 I guess..


I believe it was using xmr stak. Yeah I was using up to NHM 2.0.0.9 but I can't find it now so I'm on 2.0.0.7
Different strokes for diff folks especially with the drivers


----------



## Greg121986

I am beginning a small rig as a winter project. I already have a Gigabyte AMD 990fxa ud3 motherboard and a Sempron 145 single core CPU or a 1055 6 core CPU lying around. Which CPU should I use? I will begin with 4x GTX 1070 ti and possibly move to a total of 6 GPU sometime later.


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I believe it was using xmr stak. Yeah I was using up to NHM 2.0.0.9 but I can't find it now so I'm on 2.0.0.7
> Different strokes for diff folks especially with the drivers


XMR stak would have been monero on CPU or nVidia


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> XMR stak would have been monero on CPU or nVidia


Sorry, that was the cpu, the gpu was Cryptonight (Xmrig) getting only 53.5 H/s


----------



## Juicin

Mona ripping up the profitability of all other coins HAHAHA. My rig is gonna be back to 50 USD a day real soon at this rate

I need some money gifs on hand

Nvidia profitability to the mooooon

Cryptonight coins are going to get a big boost from this

*looks at wallets full of crap cryptonight coins with new hope*


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Sorry, that was the cpu, the gpu was Cryptonight (Xmrig) getting only 53.5 H/s


yeah, thats not zec


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So, Nicehash is down. Went down right before payment last night some time. Sucks too, my gaming rig has been doing $7-9 a day the last few days.


----------



## SavantStrike

I somehow mangled the payout address in my monero config in one of my clients and lost 2 XMR. What an expensive mistake!

Can anyone chime in on rx570 vs rx580? I'm thinking of picking up some AMD gear and leaning towards the 570 unless that's a mistake.


----------



## elkwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> So, Nicehash is down. Went down right before payment last night some time. Sucks too, my gaming rig has been doing $7-9 a day the last few days.


Here u on that my rig was doing around 13 a day after i finally got it all figured out. Rumor on what's up with Nicehash are crazy.
Looks like they might have been hacked and their wallet emptied out of nearly 60m worth of BTC. Currently looking for a
new place to mine while this is all sorted out. Really hope its not a attack/hack !!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> I am beginning a small rig as a winter project. I already have a Gigabyte AMD 990fxa ud3 motherboard and a Sempron 145 single core CPU or a 1055 6 core CPU lying around. Which CPU should I use? I will begin with 4x GTX 1070 ti and possibly move to a total of 6 GPU sometime later.


Do you plan on using the CPU to mine at all? If not, use the sepron as it has very low power consumption. Every little bit helps overall profitability.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Do you plan on using the CPU to mine at all? If not, use the sepron as it has very low power consumption. Every little bit helps overall profitability.


Thanks. I will not mine on the CPU. I wanted to be sure that there was not a dependency of CPU threads per GPU core or something to that effect. I want to say that is a remnant of my [email protected] days.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I somehow mangled the payout address in my monero config in one of my clients and lost 2 XMR. What an expensive mistake!
> 
> Can anyone chime in on rx570 vs rx580? I'm thinking of picking up some AMD gear and leaning towards the 570 unless that's a mistake.


570 all the way, cheaper and do the same hashrate at same speeds. Only difference is core clocks (that matters for mining).


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> Thanks. I will not mine on the CPU. I wanted to be sure that there was not a dependency of CPU threads per GPU core or something to that effect. I want to say that is a remnant of my [email protected] days.


The nheqminer for etheteum is a dog without enough threads. I had trouble on 6 GPUs with a single core CPU, but it went away with more cores. I think they fixed that though.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> yeah, thats not zec


Any Zecash wallet recommendations
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 570 all the way, cheaper and do the same hashrate at same speeds. Only difference is core clocks (that matters for mining).


So the 570 is a better recommendation than the 580 nitro+?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Any Zecash wallet recommendations
> So the 570 is a better recommendation than the 580 nitro+?


For ETH,ETC,ETN,XMR,ZEC, Core config matters, but the most important thing is the VRAM speed and timings.The 570 is cheaper than the 580, while delivering 99% of the performance.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Nicehash cleaned out. 4700BTC stollen

http://www.overclock.net/t/1643511/nicehash-nicehash-confirmed-on-facebook-that-they-where-hacked-last-night


----------



## mrtbahgs

So if we got payments to an outside wallet, all is well other than NH being shut down for a bit?
Or is it also the funds pending a payout that count as being in the NH wallet? Like it takes me 5-6 weeks before I make .01 BTC to get a payout.

I know NH had an option to pay to their own wallet and store with them which I assume is the brunt of the hack, but if it also hit everyone in between payments then that does suck indeed.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> So if we got payments to an outside wallet, all is well other than NH being shut down for a bit?
> Or is it also the funds pending a payout that count as being in the NH wallet? Like it takes me 5-6 weeks before I make .01 BTC to get a payout.
> 
> I know NH had an option to pay to their own wallet and store with them which I assume is the brunt of the hack, but if it also hit everyone in between payments then that does suck indeed.


Don't expect a payout, everything was stolen, stupid of them to hold everything in one single wallet


----------



## SavantStrike

This nicehash incident is part of the reason why I use a pool and trade on an exchange.

I'm really having trouble figuring out when the peak is for BTC right now. It's starting to pummel other alts again.


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Don't expect a payout, everything was stolen, stupid of them to hold everything in one single wallet


thats just the payout wallet, would be dumb to hold all of their holdings in a single wallet.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> thats just the payout wallet, would be dumb to hold all of their holdings in a single wallet.


The payout wallet was all of their holdings though from what I've read
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I'm really having trouble figuring out when the peak is for BTC right now. It's starting to pummel other alts again.


15 to 20k by New Year I don't think we're going to see a peak until some really bad news comes along (nicehash isn't this) or people start selling near Summer to enjoy their profits in the sun


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I'm mining Zencash on Claymore with 2 Fury's and 2 290X at stock on 17.11.4 drivers and have issues
Driver keeps crashing every 5 mins or so and the Fury's are not mining at all any ideas?
Also what are would you recommend to mine instead of Zencash?
THX


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I'm mining Zencash on Claymore with 2 Fury's and 2 290X at stock on 17.11.4 drivers and have issues
> Driver keeps crashing every 5 mins or so and the Fury's are not mining at all any ideas?
> Also what are would you recommend to mine instead of Zencash?
> THX


Low intensity on the mining program

Or lower your OC

edit - also go to bitcoin talk and make sure that's the optimum miner for hte fury, there may be some better branch for older cards

I mine with ewbf miner or soemthing on my 1080ti's


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Low intensity on the mining program
> 
> Or lower your OC
> 
> edit - also go to bitcoin talk and make sure that's the optimum miner for hte fury, there may be some better branch for older cards
> 
> I mine with ewbf miner or soemthing on my 1080ti's


They're actually at stock I dropped intensity from 8 to 6 didn't seem to help I'll check the site and see
thx Repped up


----------



## pioneerisloud

Old timer coming back to mining, I have a 7970 and 750Ti currently. I'm mining ZEC and preparing to build a mining rig. Any advice? I have some DDR3 and cheap power, that's about all I have currently. Looking at 1070Ti's and an FX 4300 build using my existing DDR3, with a Gigabyte cheapy ATX board.

Also, any advice on when a good time to buy in would be? Been waiting on this bubble to pop since it hit $2000 per BTC.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Old timer coming back to mining, I have a 7970 and 750Ti currently. I'm mining ZEC and preparing to build a mining rig. Any advice? I have some DDR3 and cheap power, that's about all I have currently. Looking at 1070Ti's and an FX 4300 build using my existing DDR3, with a Gigabyte cheapy ATX board.
> 
> Also, any advice on when a good time to buy in would be? Been waiting on this bubble to pop since it hit $2000 per BTC.


ZEC for the 7970 for sure but I honestly don't see the bubble popping anytime soon there will be retraces but this rocket is going to the stars


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Old timer coming back to mining, I have a 7970 and 750Ti currently. I'm mining ZEC and preparing to build a mining rig. Any advice? I have some DDR3 and cheap power, that's about all I have currently. Looking at 1070Ti's and an FX 4300 build using my existing DDR3, with a Gigabyte cheapy ATX board.
> 
> Also, any advice on when a good time to buy in would be? Been waiting on this bubble to pop since it hit $2000 per BTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZEC for the 7970 for sure but I honestly don't see the bubble popping anytime soon there will be retraces but this rocket is going to the stars
Click to expand...

I'm personally thinking it'll pop anytime now. If you look at BTC's history, it's always bubbled up to 10x the last bubble, and then it pops. $1, $10, $100, $1000.....all rough estimates, but all rough numbers at the higher point in each bubble it's had. Last bubble was like $1200 ish in what 2014?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'm personally thinking it'll pop anytime now. If you look at BTC's history, it's always bubbled up to 10x the last bubble, and then it pops. $1, $10, $100, $1000.....all rough estimates, but all rough numbers at the higher point in each bubble it's had. Last bubble was like $1200 ish in what 2014?


Any rationale to support those observations? Would be very interesting reading.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Any rationale to support those observations? Would be very interesting reading.


I think his rational was in his post. The bubbles are growing exponentially. Although I've not reviewed the past in depth to confirm or refute it.


----------



## SavantStrike

The crash is assuming that btc is a bubble. It probably is given how high it's going so quickly, but if it becomes some kind of investment vehicle with big money involvement, then it could sustain itself, bubble or not. Gold is pretty useless too, yet is a popular store of value.

I cashed out some BTC last week to protect my equipment investment, I guess that was a mistake. It's hard to time speculative investments.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Old timer coming back to mining, I have a 7970 and 750Ti currently. I'm mining ZEC and preparing to build a mining rig. Any advice? I have some DDR3 and cheap power, that's about all I have currently. Looking at 1070Ti's and an FX 4300 build using my existing DDR3, with a Gigabyte cheapy ATX board.
> 
> Also, any advice on when a good time to buy in would be? Been waiting on this bubble to pop since it hit $2000 per BTC.


When to buy who knows.

As for mining go to bitcointalk, find threads about your specific hardware to find out what the community thinks i the optimum set up.

What GPUs you should buy is a bit more complex lots of factors tehre.

Sooner or later these alts are gonna boom. Only question is when


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The crash is assuming that btc is a bubble. It probably is given how high it's going so quickly, but if it becomes some kind of investment vehicle with big money involvement, then it could sustain itself, bubble or not. Gold is pretty useless too, yet is a popular store of value.
> 
> I cashed out some BTC last week to protect my equipment investment, I guess that was a mistake. It's hard to time speculative investments.


Indeed it is. Mostly it is smart to not cash out all of it. You can take the guaranteed profit and leave a small portion in it. The portion you leave must be small enough that in case it crashes, you can pull out in time so it does not nullify your profit of what you already cashed out. And in case its value still increases, at least you're still in the race.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Indeed it is. Mostly it is smart to not cash out all of it. You can take the guaranteed profit and leave a small portion in it. The portion you leave must be small enough that in case it crashes, you can pull out in time so it does not nullify your profit of what you already cashed out. And in case its value still increases, at least you're still in the race.


This has been my strategy fur a while now. It has "cost" me missed inflation across various Cryptos, but it has also allowed me to purchase more mining hardware without risking everything on irrational exuberance.

The mania could last a long time, maybe even for ever if mainstream investment starts treating Cryptos as commodities for trade. Or people could come to their senses, no way to know.

I am confident stating that for any usable real world application, bitcoin is a turd. Slow, expensive, and outclassed in every way by newer tech. If it survives it will do so at the expense of other commodities like gold and silver.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I cashed out last week as well. Got bills to pay. Looks like I should have held. I tell myself this every time.

I wish nicehash would come back online. Sure there are others but none were as profitable for me. Plus seeing which miners are running and which are offline is huge for me as they are spread across three different physical locations.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I cashed out last week as well. Got bills to pay. Looks like I should have held. I tell myself this every time.
> 
> I wish nicehash would come back online. Sure there are others but none were as profitable for me. Plus seeing which miners are running and which are offline is huge for me as they are spread across three different physical locations.


We will both be kicking ourselves until a correction hits, then we will be grateful we did profit taking along the way.

I mine alts directly and use tools to determine when clients go down, plus most of the good pools will send automated emails if you set that up.

The only detriment to mining alts directly is you've got to trade them on an exchange if you want btc.

For smaller operations this may or may not work depending on the currency and the pool. I mine 1.5-2.25 xmr a month with a minimum threshold of .2 xmr payout from the pool. With only a single beefy CPU I would only get paid once a month, but it works out for me with multiple CPUs. The threshold for nice hash isn't that great to where small users get paid frequently either though.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> We will both be kicking ourselves until a correction hits, then we will be grateful we did profit taking along the way.
> 
> I mine alts directly and use tools to determine when clients go down, plus most of the good pools will send automated emails if you set that up.
> 
> The only detriment to mining alts directly is you've got to trade them on an exchange if you want btc.
> 
> For smaller operations this may or may not work depending on the currency and the pool. I mine 1.5-2.25 xmr a month with a minimum threshold of .2 xmr payout from the pool. With only a single beefy CPU I would only get paid once a month, but it works out for me with multiple CPUs. The threshold for nice hash isn't that great to where small users get paid frequently either though.


I don't mind mining alts, I can have them transferred directly to kraken who will send me an email when a deposit posts.

What are you using if you don't mind my asking?

I tried nanopool for XMR and found it to pay less than did nicehash. Same with minergate. I have a few running on it. Thinking about setting up the rest.

Setting up one that notifies me when a miner stops would be huge. Probably what was the most important feature in NH was seeing what was running and what rate it was running at.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I don't mind mining alts, I can have them transferred directly to kraken who will send me an email when a deposit posts.
> 
> What are you using if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> I tried nanopool for XMR and found it to pay less than did nicehash. Same with minergate. I have a few running on it. Thinking about setting up the rest.
> 
> Setting up one that notifies me when a miner stops would be huge. Probably what was the most important feature in NH was seeing what was running and what rate it was running at.


I'm on nanopool. The notifications work well and there is a nice mobile app for hash rate tracking. My hash rate on XMR fluctuates a lot but zcash has been solid. Monero is so susceptible to botnets I'm not sure how to get fair hash rate on a pool without a ton of gear running.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I'm on nanopool. The notifications work well and there is a nice mobile app for hash rate tracking. My hash rate on XMR fluctuates a lot but zcash has been solid. Monero is so susceptible to botnets I'm not sure how to get fair hash rate on a pool without a ton of gear running.


Ok, back to nanopool it is then. I'll leave this one on minergate until I can grab the payout and then split from there. Rate not so good it seems.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Ok, back to nanopool it is then. I'll leave this one on minergate until I can grab the payout and then split from there. Rate not so good it seems.


I just started XMR yesterday after nicehash took a dump. I toyed with minergate for an hour or so, but ended up switching to nanopool. Mostly because the miner I tried was setup already with nanopool and got decent hashrate. It was giving me 2k per card, but seems to often drop to 1700/card. I only have two cards.

I did try out the PP mod and seemed to help. Also my rig is now 450-500w when I randomly check it now. Instead of the 550-600 I was getting on nicehash just running whatever it wanted.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Any thoughts on dwarfpool?


----------



## WorldExclusive

After many years and probably tens or hundreds thousands of dollars missed....I finally bought into crypto today. Bought into BTC.
But I will rebuild my PC and mine other stuff like LTC and ETH.

After being skeptical, I'm giving it a go with a limited investment.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So, have minergate running now, just crunching on Zcash right now. The support section of the site is pretty terrible. The benchmark is pretty useless. lol

Aside from testing one at a time for a while, what is the best way to find the go to crypto for me rig on here? I know zcash did well for me on Nicehash. Getting similar rates on this as well.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> So, have minergate running now, just crunching on Zcash right now. The support section of the site is pretty terrible. The benchmark is pretty useless. lol
> 
> Aside from testing one at a time for a while, what is the best way to find the go to crypto for me rig on here? I know zcash did well for me on Nicehash. Getting similar rates on this as well.


Ditch MinerGate and get youself dedicated miner for ANY of the big alts. Your profits will be 30% higher.


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ditch MinerGate and get youself dedicated miner for ANY of the big alts. Your profits will be 30% higher.


MinerGate supports alternative miners if you would rather not use their software. Just scroll down all the way on their home page;
https://minergate.com/

And yes, there is an increase in rates when using Claymore;
https://99bitcoins.com/minergate-review-or-legit-mining/


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

I use miningpoolhub and convert all alts to LTC as that's my preferred store of mining income (less volatile than BTC). I'm pretty sure they support BTC conversion too. There's an exchange fee of course (~0.5% off the top of my head, in addition to the 0.9% pool fee) but it saves me the trouble of monitoring/managing lots of wallets.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I'm on nanopool. The notifications work well and there is a nice mobile app for hash rate tracking. My hash rate on XMR fluctuates a lot but zcash has been solid. Monero is so susceptible to botnets I'm not sure how to get fair hash rate on a pool without a ton of gear running.


Minimum payout 1 XMR? What the heck nanopool?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Minimum payout 1 XMR? What the heck nanopool?


Im pretty sure that's just the default. It should be adjustable down to .2 if you log in.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Im pretty sure that's just the default. It should be adjustable down to .2 if you log in.


Ahh, I found it. 0.3XMR minimum.


----------



## mrtbahgs

LTC is on a pretty nice boost after many days of sitting around $100.
That's one alt that I actually took a stab at awhile back and bought like 4 coins so I am happy to see some upward movement.

Now since I am still fairly new to all of this, I need to decide if I want to cash out soon and be happy with some profits, or risk it a bit more and set a goal for like $200 or something...
I know theres 1000 opinions and predictions, but I will ask anyway, does anyone have any solid reason to believe it will hit a certain price and I should set my bar at that threshold?


----------



## Darkpriest667

I use Kryptex they mine alts and convert it to bTC for me... you can also get paid in Rubles or USD. You can cash out at any time (every 12 hours) which is much better than a lot of pools do.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> LTC is on a pretty nice boost after many days of sitting around $100.
> That's one alt that I actually took a stab at awhile back and bought like 4 coins so I am happy to see some upward movement.
> 
> Now since I am still fairly new to all of this, I need to decide if I want to cash out soon and be happy with some profits, or risk it a bit more and set a goal for like $200 or something...
> I know theres 1000 opinions and predictions, but I will ask anyway, does anyone have any solid reason to believe it will hit a certain price and I should set my bar at that threshold?


If you only have 4 coins hold for long time. The profits you making are way to low now.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you only have 4 coins hold for long time. The profits you making are way to low now.


Ya im pretty tight with my money so i only have a few hundred invested to try things out. I am probably thinking too short term, but $600 or so profit sounds pretty nice to me and allows me to justify buying a tablet for my drone... Im sure a few of you are making thousands (or tens of thousands) instead which sounds awesome, but isnt a situation id be risky enough to be a part of.

I'll keep it for a bit though and hope the trend continues.


----------



## Creator

Crypto, silver, and weed stocks. That's all I care to own in these times. Really feels like the beginning of the end for fiat. Crypto is just a black hole for fiat, and I'm getting nervous about holding cash because of what it's exposing about monetary inflation. Blockchain technology? Yeah it's good, but if this was government or central bank controlled, we wouldn't be seeing 1000% increases like this. Even this puts the tech bubble to shame.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Sence nicehash is done for now i been looking at setups i settled for mining hub pool using awesome miner while it reports i should be making more im not really seeing it lol i have it setup to auto exchange coin. Anyone else here using them anything else i should be doing to get better profits from it ?


----------



## orlywutlol

So with bitcoin prices blowing up. I am considering taking a rather small and limited splash into the crypto currency world. Just as an experiment, and well for fun. I was debating about using my old existing hardware to try and mine.. something anything..

I have my sig rig and a secondary pc that I could use. Which is a Q9650 @ 3.6ghz. Would I just be better off buying $50-$100 worth of bitcoin and just holding onto it instead?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlywutlol*
> 
> So with bitcoin prices blowing up. I am considering taking a rather small and limited splash into the crypto currency world. Just as an experiment, and well for fun. I was debating about using my old existing hardware to try and mine.. something anything..
> 
> I have my sig rig and a secondary pc that I could use. Which is a Q9650 @ 3.6ghz. Would I just be better off buying $50-$100 worth of bitcoin and just holding onto it instead?


You need decent hardware to mine. $50-100 is fine if you want to constantly trade or wait years for some new crazy price. I did say its pointless to buy BTC at ~ $2000 which as assuming you buy at least 1 BTC.


----------



## ku4eto

Heh.

I am beating my head, for not buying LTC at 50E 2 weeks ago.

I could have made ~5x time more today.

Or buying yesterday at 160E and doing almost 2x.

I did only ~30%, which equaled 1kE. Still nice profit for few hours.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Heh.
> 
> I am beating my head, for not buying LTC at 50E 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I could have made ~5x time more today.
> 
> Or buying yesterday at 160E and doing almost 2x.
> 
> I did only ~30%, which equaled 1kE. Still nice profit for few hours.


My girlfriend's brother bought 26 at $86 last week or the week before. I thought it was a bad investment. Shows what I know. He made bank the past few days and is continuing to do so.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

ETH all time high $600.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> ETH all time high $600.


And GPUs are available for purchase.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> And GPUs are available for purchase.


I wouldn't rely on that due to proof of stake.


----------



## jdstock76

Sold off my bitcoin a few days ago thinking "bubble". Bought Litecoin. Damn fine decision.

Any particular reason for the big jump in pricing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Heh.
> 
> I am beating my head, for not buying LTC at 50E 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I could have made ~5x time more today.
> 
> Or buying yesterday at 160E and doing almost 2x.
> 
> I did only ~30%, which equaled 1kE. Still nice profit for few hours.


I bought it $83. Loving it. Put $100 into Bitcoin back when it was just $4k. Sold it and made like $50. Then sat for a spell and decided to jump into Litecoin. They seem to have followed a trend or dropping when Bitcoin was up and vice verse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Sold off my bitcoin a few days ago thinking "bubble". Bought Litecoin. Damn fine decision.
> 
> Any particular reason for the big jump in pricing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because btc cash sucks?


----------



## Juub

So guys, I have 3 1080 Ti's and would like to purchase a 4th one for mining purposes. I don't game much any more and I figured I'd use them to get a bit of money on the side.

My current motherboard is an Asus Mark 2 Z97. My PSU is only 850W. I will probably need a 1200W+ PSU for 4 1080 Ti's mining 24/7. What about the motherboard though? What should I consider? Do PCI lanes matter for mining? Or can I just get a motherboard that supports quad sli and call it a day? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> So guys, I have 3 1080 Ti's and would like to purchase a 4th one for mining purposes. I don't game much any more and I figured I'd use them to get a bit of money on the side.
> 
> My current motherboard is an Asus Mark 2 Z97. My PSU is only 850W. I will probably need a 1200W+ PSU for 4 1080 Ti's mining 24/7. What about the motherboard though? What should I consider? Do PCI lanes matter for mining? Or can I just get a motherboard that supports quad sli and call it a day? Thanks for the advice.


Quad x16/x8 slots will work but costs a lot of money.

If you're already looking at a bigger PSU (you'll need it) and a different motherboard, then a cheap board with some cheap ram and a cheap CPU in an open chassis will serve your needs if you add in a cheap set of risers.

The key word is cheap. If this is for money on the side, no need to go with fancy setups unless you just want to have fun with it.

When you're in a cheap chassis, you can strap together cheap cards for more profit. 4 1060's will demolish a 1080 ti for mining.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I'm having an issue with Claymore mining Eth on Nanopool. Problem is its mining and showing hash rates in console but offline in Nanopool
I restarted it and it was mining for a little then went offline again.


----------



## 033Y5

stolen coins are moving
https://bitinfocharts.com/bitcoin/address/1EnJHhq8Jq8vDuZA5ahVh6H4t6jh1mB4rq


----------



## Timmaigh!

Quick inquiry, do you think its worth it to start mining VertCoin with dual GTX 1080? Its not worth much now, but apparently its relatively easy to mine so far... Should i try or better to straight purchase BitCoin or whichever coin is the thing nowadays (well part of it, lol) and pray for its worth to grow further?


----------



## SavantStrike

So I've got spare parts lying around and I'm debating on whether or not to buy some more GPUs to do more mining. I was ready to pull the trigger until this morning when alts exploded. Too much growth to fast.

Should I build another rig?


----------



## Aulasky

Very pleased with ETH hitting $780 after such a great year, can't wait for more gainz in 2018.


----------



## SavantStrike

Sold some ether at the peak this morning.

Pulled the trigger, got three sapphire nitro RX 470 4Gb cards today. I was getting close to ROI until I did that









It also appears nanopool' electroneum pool is down, and the ICO folks finally got their coins. I'll be hodling my minings until it hits a better exchange than cryptopia.


----------



## ku4eto

Welp, i am a BAMF - doing 1kh/s with a single RX 580 on XMR. Thats with Elpida memory.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Welp, i am a BAMF - doing 1kh/s with a single RX 580 on XMR. Thats with Elpida memory.


What miner?

What model of 580?

Settings?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Welp, i am a BAMF - doing 1kh/s with a single RX 580 on XMR. Thats with Elpida memory.


OK then, 580 just got in, about to install I'll be hitting you up on the PM


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> What miner?
> 
> What model of 580?
> 
> Settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> OK then, 580 just got in, about to install I'll be hitting you up on the PM


Sgminer-gm 5-5-5, 896/8/2, but you need to have 17.12.1 and have it set to Compute mode for such high Raw Intensity. There is difference with VRAM pool handling between gaming and compute mode.

Also, this is my own timing strap. In bitcointalk thread for custom straps, there is public one for Elpida. It does the same method ~930-950h/s.

Also, i am running stock core mhz. Card is MSI Gaming X 4Gb.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Welp, i am a BAMF - doing 1kh/s with a single RX 580 on XMR. Thats with Elpida memory.


I knew I should've gotten the 580. Most of the 570's I've seen only do 750-850. Then again they aren't Elpida based.


----------



## PCSarge

ironically my mining setup got a big upgrade recently, as i got a few deals on hardware via amazon and locally.



Ethreum Rig Specs:

Dell Optiplex 3010 Motherboard

i5 3570

Corsair HX 750

Lamptron FC9

GPUs right to left:

Sapphire R9 380 4GB

Sapphire RX 550 4GB

2x MSI RX 550 4GB

and at the bottom left of the rack:

Antminer S3+ running 250MHZ overclock ( Mining BCC )

this setup, with the fans swapped for cougar vortex 1500 RPM pwm fans on the antminer. runs completely silent, and all off 1 PSU

future upgrades is most likely swapping the 550's out for 570's. according to my calculating, this should ROI my cost in a decent time. considering half the rig was parts i had laying around.


----------



## startekee

Hello,

I'm currently trying to use multipool miner but sometimes the GPU miner closes and does not reopen. The CPU miner always reopens


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I knew I should've gotten the 580. Most of the 570's I've seen only do 750-850. Then again they aren't Elpida based.


My RX 470 and RX480 4GB, which are Hynix memory, are doing 1kh/s as well. (well, 980h/s, and 1013h/s).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Anybody have any experience with the Asus b250 mining board?

Thinking about grabbing one of those in January along with an intel 1151 cpu.

Not sure what would be the best CPU for this. Cheapest I suppose. Going to build a proper purpose built miner for XMR, ZEC, ETH, whatever is profitable. 19 GPUs on a single system is very enticing. I have a rolling NSF rack cart thing that would be perfect. Make some cardboard covers and attach a couple of large box fans. Likely put it right by my breaker with three dedicated 15 amp lines for it.

The upside is that my garage will be heated.

Edit: looks like 6 of the 19 GPUs have to be specific mining cards. So 13 cards initially as 580s are cheap. The mining specific cards are a bit more expensive right now, the total price difference might be what the whole system without GPUs might cost.

Might be cheaper to build two of these with only 13 cards each.

Looks like I would get a CPU with onboard graphics and use that for the display. All GPUs would run on 1x for compute only. Not bad.


----------



## mmonnin

Thought I saw it mentioned once the card manufactures need to be mixed to reach that many in one machine? Part NV, part AMD. I was guessing a driver limitation maybe?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Thought I saw it mentioned once the card manufactures need to be mixed to reach that many in one machine? Part NV, part AMD. I was guessing a driver limitation maybe?


It was only for Windows i believe. But Linux drivers arent as good in terms of performance.

Also, nice profit on XRP.

Lost on it 400E yesterday. Got 400E today and back to square 69. Bought at 0.59E. Now if i sell, it will be at over 0.75E.


----------



## Dagamus NM

That was a previous limitation. I saw videos of them running. 19x GPUs, 13x GTX1060 and 6x P106 mining which is just the 1060 with no display out.

I saw others running 13 cards which is what I will likely do. The AMD mining card is a 470 with a single output so that wouldn't work anyhow.

I'll likely go with 26 580x and when the next gen of the mining cards come out revisit possibly adding 12 more.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Anybody have any experience with the Asus b250 mining board?
> 
> Thinking about grabbing one of those in January along with an intel 1151 cpu.
> 
> Not sure what would be the best CPU for this. Cheapest I suppose. Going to build a proper purpose built miner for XMR, ZEC, ETH, whatever is profitable. 19 GPUs on a single system is very enticing. I have a rolling NSF rack cart thing that would be perfect. Make some cardboard covers and attach a couple of large box fans. Likely put it right by my breaker with three dedicated 15 amp lines for it.
> 
> The upside is that my garage will be heated.
> 
> Edit: looks like 6 of the 19 GPUs have to be specific mining cards. So 13 cards initially as 580s are cheap. The mining specific cards are a bit more expensive right now, the total price difference might be what the whole system without GPUs might cost.
> 
> Might be cheaper to build two of these with only 13 cards each.
> 
> Looks like I would get a CPU with onboard graphics and use that for the display. All GPUs would run on 1x for compute only. Not bad.


Its generally easier to build two machines than one large one. I'm building my third 8 GPU chassis this weekend. Mining boards are hard to come by right now, but if I were waiting till January I could get one. I have time off now, so now it is








.

I never had any trouble with low spec (celeron level) CPUs except in ethminer. They supposedly created a build that fixed those issues but it didn't feel like it fixed my problems. I plan to disable HT and two cores on my 6700 7GPU rig when I get home tonight and test the latest (September) build and see how it goes. If it works then my next chassis will house a g4400. If not, then I'll go for an i5 or i7.

I've done a fair amount of research and the current state of things for ryzen isn't fantastic for multi GPU mining boards. Only MSI has an above 4G option, and 6 GPUs is maximum. On windoze, certain builds break 6GPU completely, etc. This generally sucks because ryzen is a compute monster and beats the pants off of anything that isn't a Xeon (or Xeon based i7/i9).

I thought about trying an expander in my x370 taichi, but chances of success aren't very high and it's already installed and working where it is. I may still try the expander simply because of how badly I want this to work. I love the 1700/1700x chips.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Its generally easier to build two machines than one large one. I'm building my third 8 GPU chassis this weekend. Mining boards are hard to come by right now, but if I were waiting till January I could get one. I have time off now, so now it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I never had any trouble with low spec (celeron level) CPUs except in ethminer. They supposedly created a build that fixed those issues but it didn't feel like it fixed my problems. I plan to disable HT and two cores on my 6700 7GPU rig when I get home tonight and test the latest (September) build and see how it goes. If it works then my next chassis will house a g4400. If not, then I'll go for an i5 or i7.
> 
> I've done a fair amount of research and the current state of things for ryzen isn't fantastic for multi GPU mining boards. Only MSI has an above 4G option, and 6 GPUs is maximum. On windoze, certain builds break 6GPU completely, etc. This generally sucks because ryzen is a compute monster and beats the pants off of anything that isn't a Xeon (or Xeon based i7/i9).
> 
> I thought about trying an expander in my x370 taichi, but chances of success aren't very high and it's already installed and working where it is. I may still try the expander simply because of how badly I want this to work. I love the 1700/1700x chips.


I hear you. I have six builds at the moment and all but one are multipurpose. The most I have in a single is five and it works as it should.

The components seem pretty cheap aside from the GPUs. Those are cheap, just takes a lot of them. Right now I have 18 cards running ZEC, 8 1070s, 6 TXPs, and 4 980tis. These cards do well, but it seems I could get a lot more at a fraction of the price by going with 26 RX 580 8gb or 26 1060 6gb. Noise is not a consideration as these will be in the garage. Heat is a consideration in the summer but by having them in the garage I don't have to worry about fighting the air conditioner.

It seems there are some mods that make the vega 64 pretty powerful while energy efficient. Hmm, the price has dropped on them. Maybe stick with less high end cards.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Need some help with my modded 480 on equihash i get 325-330 hash using Claymore's ZCash AMD GPU Miner v12.6 which from what i can tell aint bad. But when Awesome Miner switches to using anything with sgminer i cant seem to get over 26M where i used to be able to hit 29-32M iv tried differnt versions of Claymore's Dual Ethereum+Decred_Siacoin_Lbry_Pascal AMD+NVIDIA GPU Miner v10.2 older and newer drivers just cant seem to get the speed back. Any help is welcome as i have just been lazy and used nicehash the last couple months just switched to using Awesome Miner and mining hub pool last friday.

I think i fixed it after adjusting the -dcri to 20 i got 30mi/700 which is giving me like 50-70 cents more some reason auto was using such a high value it was pulling profits down.


----------



## nismoskyline

Hi all , it's been a minute since I have mined, (I used to mine on radeon 6950), i have acquired a few gtx 1060, 1070, and 1070ti that I want to mine with. Any suggestions ? My goal is to mine alts and exchange them for btc eventually. Electricity is not a issue as I have free power. I'm thinking about these : EOS, pillar, paypie, omisego, and ripple. I also want to buy some ltc and a few other coins to hold, so any suggestions on a good exchange site would be much appreciated.







Thank you for any reply


----------



## ZealotKi11er

With the cards you have I would just mine ETH if you plan to hold. If you want to hold BTC than mining the most profitable coin at the time is the best way but with Nicehash down its not as easy to do anymore. http://whattomine.com can help you chose what makes the more money. For exchange I use Kraken but it takes time to get verified.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> With the cards you have I would just mine ETH if you plan to hold. If you want to hold BTC than mining the most profitable coin at the time is the best way but with Nicehash down its not as easy to do anymore. http://whattomine.com can help you chose what makes the more money. For exchange I use Kraken but it takes time to get verified.


Mining Hub Pool for me is working great im making like 50% more a day then i ever did with nicehash and they can auto exchange coins for you to btc or ltc whatver you want.


----------



## PCSarge

as i get a slightly used RX 580 off a friend.... because its too big for his new case. $50+ one of my RX 550s. so much win.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I have found some tweaks for any of you using Awesome Miner most the software is just pulled from github it seems like i been replacing some of it with what was used with nicehash legacy and got some nice boosts in mining power on some coins.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I hear you. I have six builds at the moment and all but one are multipurpose. The most I have in a single is five and it works as it should.
> 
> The components seem pretty cheap aside from the GPUs. Those are cheap, just takes a lot of them. Right now I have 18 cards running ZEC, 8 1070s, 6 TXPs, and 4 980tis. These cards do well, but it seems I could get a lot more at a fraction of the price by going with 26 RX 580 8gb or 26 1060 6gb. Noise is not a consideration as these will be in the garage. Heat is a consideration in the summer but by having them in the garage I don't have to worry about fighting the air conditioner.
> 
> It seems there are some mods that make the vega 64 pretty powerful while energy efficient. Hmm, the price has dropped on them. Maybe stick with less high end cards.


I managed to get some Vegas (3 of them) while they were still affordable. The drivers are twitchy and two 570s will usually keep pace, so over 550 Vega is of questionable value IMO. If you know where to get any others though I'm all ears. I love AMD compute cards and would gladly put them under water for workstation use.

The garage is a good place for mining rigs. You can rig up fans to keep you in decent shape until you hit around 65-70F outside without too much effort. I'll have some posts about this with engineering data and calculations at some point. I pulled the trigger on a pair of 12 inch vane-axial (duct) fans and will be wiring them up with a VFD and controls to maintain a setpoint. The VFD I was given, but the rest of the project only costed around 350, which I will save in electricity not having to run my AC year round. Cheaper controls with a relay would bring the cost down to maybe $250, while providing as much cooling as my entire house (or more) at 50F and under, and enough to get by at 55-65.

I settled on an Asus prime z370A with an i5 8600K for my next mining chassis. Quad core or better makes life easier, and the 8600k was 229.99 at micro center (and in stock unlike kaby/coffee i5/i3 chips). That particular board has 7 pcie slots and 2 m2, so without an expander 9 GPU might work fine, and with an expander 12 might work.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> Hi all , it's been a minute since I have mined, (I used to mine on radeon 6950), i have acquired a few gtx 1060, 1070, and 1070ti that I want to mine with. Any suggestions ? My goal is to mine alts and exchange them for btc eventually. Electricity is not a issue as I have free power. I'm thinking about these : EOS, pillar, paypie, omisego, and ripple. I also want to buy some ltc and a few other coins to hold, so any suggestions on a good exchange site would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for any reply


GO to bitcion talk

Two obvious paths are to mine the most profitable coin for the day

Or just mine newer coins at insane numbers on early blocks. I have a few monero clones with pretty fat wallets.

Most of the time i just mine promising mid cap coins (zcoin, mona, vtc for my 1080ti's) because you don't get those nice new coins every day

Bittrex/Binance and cryptopia for the smaller coins for cyrpto to crypto exchanges.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I managed to get some Vegas (3 of them) while they were still affordable. The drivers are twitchy and two 570s will usually keep pace, so over 550 Vega is of questionable value IMO. If you know where to get any others though I'm all ears. I love AMD compute cards and would gladly put them under water for workstation use.
> 
> The garage is a good place for mining rigs. You can rig up fans to keep you in decent shape until you hit around 65-70F outside without too much effort. I'll have some posts about this with engineering data and calculations at some point. I pulled the trigger on a pair of 12 inch vane-axial (duct) fans and will be wiring them up with a VFD and controls to maintain a setpoint. The VFD I was given, but the rest of the project only costed around 350, which I will save in electricity not having to run my AC year round. Cheaper controls with a relay would bring the cost down to maybe $250, while providing as much cooling as my entire house (or more) at 50F and under, and enough to get by at 55-65.
> 
> I settled on an Asus prime z370A with an i5 8600K for my next mining chassis. Quad core or better makes life easier, and the 8600k was 229.99 at micro center (and in stock unlike kaby/coffee i5/i3 chips). That particular board has 7 pcie slots and 2 m2, so without an expander 9 GPU might work fine, and with an expander 12 might work.


I hear you on getting the Vegas cheap. I don't think I am going to find them new at 550. 635 right now. How low can the power go on the 570 though? I saw a chart on some random site with consumption vs hashrate table and there was a fella with 8 Vega 64s making just over 16,000 H/s on monero at 1350W. I assume that is peak hashrate so lets say 12,000 H/s is the low with the average somewhere inbetween. On nanopool that would be about $50 a day, likely a little more.

8x $635 is $5,080. So about 100 days for ROI on GPU hardware, another 30 for electricity, 15 days for the rest of the build. So about 4 months.

1350 is palatable as I can just plug it in anywhere.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I hear you on getting the Vegas cheap. I don't think I am going to find them new at 550. 635 right now. How low can the power go on the 570 though? I saw a chart on some random site with consumption vs hashrate table and there was a fella with 8 Vega 64s making just over 16,000 H/s on monero at 1350W. I assume that is peak hashrate so lets say 12,000 H/s is the low with the average somewhere inbetween. On nanopool that would be about $50 a day, likely a little more.
> 
> 8x $635 is $5,080. So about 100 days for ROI on GPU hardware, another 30 for electricity, 15 days for the rest of the build. So about 4 months.
> 
> 1350 is palatable as I can just plug it in anywhere.


Again, where are you going to get 8 Vegas. They are so painfully out of stock and quantity limited to get 8 of them would be a miracle. The 570 is supposedly able to do 850-1000h/sec with an 8-9 card rig pulling in 800-900W. It's not too bad, roughly the same 4 month payback, it just makes less.

The Asus Prime X370-A worked great as a board by the way - NVME to pcie risers seem to work fine, so I think it's a 9 slot board without any kind of expanders, I'm waiting on 4 more RX 570's to fill it out to 8 cards for the time being. Even though Above 4G wasn't listed in the manual, the setting was there.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Again, where are you going to get 8 Vegas. They are so painfully out of stock and quantity limited to get 8 of them would be a miracle. The 570 is supposedly able to do 850-1000h/sec with an 8-9 card rig pulling in 800-900W. It's not too bad, roughly the same 4 month payback, it just makes less.
> 
> The Asus Prime X370-A worked great as a board by the way - NVME to pcie risers seem to work fine, so I think it's a 9 slot board without any kind of expanders, I'm waiting on 4 more RX 570's to fill it out to 8 cards for the time being. Even though Above 4G wasn't listed in the manual, the setting was there.


They come in and out of stock. I won't get 8 at the same time, might not get them at all.

I'll have to look into the M.2to PCIe adapters


----------



## doritos93

Hey guys just picked up a pair of 580s at local shop and I learned they have a "final sale" policy on all GPUs. When I asked why, they answered "miners". I laughed

Can anyone tell me why GPU Tweak II is telling me that the second 580 has a lower memory clock? Seems to be affecting hashrates


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Hey guys just picked up a pair of 580s at local shop and I learned they have a "final sale" policy on all GPUs. When I asked why, they answered "miners". I laughed
> 
> Can anyone tell me why GPU Tweak II is telling me that the second 580 has a lower memory clock? Seems to be affecting hashrates


Probably illegal where you are for a retailer to do that


----------



## SkyNetSTI

People. Is there a any reason to mine something with GTX 780 Sli? TNX!


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> People. Is there a any reason to mine something with GTX 780 Sli? TNX!


No


----------



## SavantStrike

Well, I've got 4 570's mining XMR on the new adrenalin driver with compute mode enabled on the cards. Even boosting memory to 1900 doesn't do much of anything for me. 550h/s per card.

I'm going to switch to the blockchain driver tonight, but what kind of performance can I expect before a BIOS mod? I'm pretty sure I'll be modding the BIOS soon (all elpida cards so far), but I'd like to know more before voiding any warranties.


----------



## whitrzac

About that much.

The newer drivers in compute moder are just as fast as the blockchain drivers.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> About that much.
> 
> The newer drivers in compute moder are just as fast as the blockchain drivers.


Then I'm in desperate need of a BIOS flash. I was expecting more like 750-850.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Then I'm in desperate need of a BIOS flash. I was expecting more like 750-850.


With simple strap copy, you will do 750-800h/s. Depending on core clocks. Also, run in compute mode with 896/8/2 config. Best one.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> With simple strap copy, you will do 750-800h/s. Depending on core clocks. Also, run in compute mode with 896/8/2 config. Best one.


I was at 1024/8 on xmr-stak. Intensity was a rough guess as I was out of time last night and at least wanted it working.

From what I've read I can get more if I I beyond simple strap copying, though I guess 800 would be a lot better than 550.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I was at 1024/8 on xmr-stak. Intensity was a rough guess as I was out of time last night and at least wanted it working.
> 
> From what I've read I can get more if I I beyond simple strap copying, though I guess 800 would be a lot better than 550.


Oh, i dont use xmr-stak for GPUs. Sgminer suits me more. The config was for it.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Oh, i dont use xmr-stak for GPUs. Sgminer suits me more. The config was for it.


I had crashing with sgminer when I used it last, but maybe I should go back to it.

Any advice when I start messing with my BIOS? You've got some Polaris cards pushing 1kh/sec right?


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Then I'm in desperate need of a BIOS flash. I was expecting more like 750-850.


Current version of the bios editor has a 1 click mem strap button


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Current version of the bios editor has a 1 click mem strap button


Yeah, I guess I could just give that a shot as a start. I've got three Sapphire Nitros that have identical specs, so it should only be a single bios edit and then a flash one by one. I'll run them in a separate chassis for 24 hours each to make sure they are stable.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Current version of the bios editor has a 1 click mem strap button


It modifies like 3 timings values...
Which are only going to give maybe like 50h/s.

Also, god damn it, i missed 30% jump on REP. Caught it at 40E, sold at 46-47E. Still 500E profit.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> It modifies like 3 timings values...
> Which are only going to give maybe like 50h/s.
> 
> Also, god damn it, i missed 30% jump on REP. Caught it at 40E, sold at 46-47E. Still 500E profit.


That's hardly worth it, but I guess I'll find out. I haven't verified what the results are as I only got partially finished with the flash process and had pixel patcher issues last night. My chosen test bed is an old amd fx chassis with no iGPU that gave me trouble with the ancient hd4xx primary GPU that's no longer supported by AMD drivers. I think the process is to use the ancient card alongside the 570 to flash the 570 and then remove the ancient card before DDU and reinstall.

I swear it's like this BIOS editing data is harder to find than it used to be. There are so many threads on bitcoin talk with people looking to sell someone else's mod BIOS. I really hate that site lol.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> It modifies like 3 timings values...
> Which are only going to give maybe like 50h/s.
> 
> Also, god damn it, i missed 30% jump on REP. Caught it at 40E, sold at 46-47E. Still 500E profit.


It's more effective than just copying the 1500strp to the other speeds.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> It's more effective than just copying the 1500strp to the other speeds.


Well, yea, strap copy with this is enough for new people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> That's hardly worth it, but I guess I'll find out. I haven't verified what the results are as I only got partially finished with the flash process and had pixel patcher issues last night. My chosen test bed is an old amd fx chassis with no iGPU that gave me trouble with the ancient hd4xx primary GPU that's no longer supported by AMD drivers. I think the process is to use the ancient card alongside the 570 to flash the 570 and then remove the ancient card before DDU and reinstall.
> 
> I swear it's like this BIOS editing data is harder to find than it used to be. There are so many threads on bitcoin talk with people looking to sell someone else's mod BIOS. I really hate that site lol.


Im going to start selling my own. Got to that point.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well, yea, strap copy with this is enough for new people.
> Im going to start selling my own. Got to that point.


I'd rather buy from an OCN member than someone on bitcoin talk. Maybe you could be an ocn artisan


----------



## Prophet4NO1

My earning as almost half what they were with Nicehash. Tried a few similar miners. Tried mining Zcash directly since that is mostly what nicehash was doing. It's just been crap. Pretty sure whenever it gets back up and running I will go back. I will just move my BTC out sooner than I was.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> My earning as almost half what they were with Nicehash. Tried a few similar miners. Tried mining Zcash directly since that is mostly what nicehash was doing. It's just been crap. Pretty sure whenever it gets back up and running I will go back. I will just move my BTC out sooner than I was.


Zcash only mining is pretty good with me. $27 with 2.4k. Thats about 3x 1080 Tis or so. Thats $8 per day for 1080 Ti.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Zcash only mining is pretty good with me. $27 with 2.4k. Thats about 3x 1080 Tis or so. Thats $8 per day for 1080 Ti.


What kind of tweaks are you running to get 2.4K on three 1080Tis?

My build with 4 Titan XPs usually runs at about 2.4K, up as high as 4K sometimes but generally about 2.4k. I would love to get them up higher.

I run at +125 core while at 75% power limit, so a little underclocked overall but less voltage. Memory is at 5005. I am on EWBF and nanopool.

Nicehash says it will be back tomorrow. I will definitely put my CPUs back on it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> My earning as almost half what they were with Nicehash. Tried a few similar miners. Tried mining Zcash directly since that is mostly what nicehash was doing. It's just been crap. Pretty sure whenever it gets back up and running I will go back. I will just move my BTC out sooner than I was.


Have you tried Mining Pool Hub im pulling in between 8-15usd a day on a 1080,rx 480,2600k,6800k,x5675 on nicehash it was more like 5bucks and they let you cash out in ltc so less fees.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> With simple strap copy, you will do 750-800h/s. Depending on core clocks. Also, run in compute mode with *896/8/2* config. Best one.


Is that work size Intensity and gpu threads?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

coinbase just gave all of us that had btc in our acount prior to btc fork in aug a little christmas gift i got .011 bch just now.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Is that work size Intensity and gpu threads?


For sgminer, this is intensity, worksize, threads.


----------



## dlee7283

I kind of miss NiceHash, it had the best gui of anything I found and easy to get gpu's set up from both Nvidia and AMD and monitor them effectively.

I want to give them another chance when they come back as ive been mining zcash through a program thats not quite as polished as Nicehash was. They just need better security and shorter dates between payouts.


----------



## awdrifter

Just started to mine Zcash with my GTX 970 (waiting for the GTX 1080 TI). I have made an account on SuprNova.cc and downloaded the zcash4win app. Is the only thing I need to do just put the wallet address into the SuprNova account page? Are there anything else I need to configure? I'm running the Zec Miner 0.3.4b and I'm getting ~280 sol/s, does that sound right for a GTX 970? Thanks.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I kind of miss NiceHash, it had the best gui of anything I found and easy to get gpu's set up from both Nvidia and AMD and monitor them effectively.
> 
> I want to give them another chance when they come back as ive been mining zcash through a program thats not quite as polished as Nicehash was. They just need better security and shorter dates between payouts.


Well they say that they will be back up at 6pm EST today


----------



## SavantStrike

Maybe when nh comes back online my share rates in my pool of choice will go up. Then again so will overall difficulty.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I guess there wasn't a need to release a new version of Nicehash, they just made changes on the payout system or something else?
I've been using the Legacy version and see their latest is quoted as a pre-release that is almost a month old now, I'm currently using a version older than that though.

I'm assuming it will take a day or so to get all the kinks out too since I tried to load it up and it took a bit and then errored thinking I wasn't connected to the internet.
I just want to see if daily payment is similar to before the hack.

Also, I saw on their website that they claim a GTX1070 will do like 517 sols or something similar for Equihash, is anyone with a 1070 getting this rate?
I've got mine on a decent OC and then power down to 65% and all i remember getting the past few months was more like 420 sols...
Just trying to make sure their numbers are not accurate as opposed to me not doing something right and missing out on almost 25% more.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I guess there wasn't a need to release a new version of Nicehash, they just made changes on the payout system or something else?
> I've been using the Legacy version and see their latest is quoted as a pre-release that is almost a month old now, I'm currently using a version older than that though.
> 
> I'm assuming it will take a day or so to get all the kinks out too since I tried to load it up and it took a bit and then errored thinking I wasn't connected to the internet.
> I just want to see if daily payment is similar to before the hack.
> 
> Also, I saw on their website that they claim a GTX1070 will do like 517 sols or something similar for Equihash, is anyone with a 1070 getting this rate?
> I've got mine on a decent OC and then power down to 65% and all i remember getting the past few months was more like 420 sols...
> Just trying to make sure their numbers are not accurate as opposed to me not doing something right and missing out on almost 25% more.


My 1070s run at 470-480 sols/s generally at 75% PL. +585 memory


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> My 1070s run at 470-480 sols/s generally at 75% PL. +585 memory


Interesting... mine is at +625 memory and +85 core, Gigabyte G1 Gaming.
I temporarily swapped to my 111% power profile that I use for gaming and it only went to like 441 sols.

Also I hope NiceHash runs fine the next 11 days because I will be heading out of town and leaving it on.
It's done fine in the past, but with the relaunch I am not sure if they will suspend the server temporarily or anything that leaves me down until I restart it.

I thought I read that they will work on getting the unpaid balances back to you, I didn't have much at that time, but I don't see it showing my old balance anywhere.
Is it a NiceHash 2.0 or whatever the new UI version only thing? I kept with the legacy since I am used to it.
Nevermind, I see you can find it by going to the Find Miner page and checking the bottom after typing in your address, I thought they meant it'd be on the miner UI.


----------



## ku4eto

Free... fallin.


----------



## Juicin

Fee market great idea boys

*shakes head*

I don't care if it hits a billion a coin the fee market is never gonna be a good idea


----------



## awdrifter

Litecoin founder sold all his LTC 1 day before the market crash.
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/20/16801898/litecoin-founder-divest-conflict-interest


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Litecoin founder sold all his LTC 1 day before the market crash.
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/20/16801898/litecoin-founder-divest-conflict-interest


Pretty sure he is on record calling for a long term bear marekt as well. Which isn't that bold considering the charts but something to think about


----------



## SavantStrike

I just sold the day before the dip too









The market isn't really crashing, just bitcoin, which drags everything else down with it. If we're lucky bitcoin will die and something will take it's place. The over idealistic devs killed it by not backing segwit2x while simultaneously not providing a solution to the scaling issues. The outrageous transaction fees doomed it to failure.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Litecoin founder sold all his LTC 1 day before the market crash.
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/20/16801898/litecoin-founder-divest-conflict-interest


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Pretty sure he is on record calling for a long term bear marekt as well. Which isn't that bold considering the charts but something to think about


Wow, just like the Enron scam way back lol. I wonder what he knew.


----------



## STEvil

hmm, anyone know if there's a fix for 17.12.1 not working with nicehash now that its back up? Have to run 17.10.1 to get my AMD cards to work again..


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> hmm, anyone know if there's a fix for 17.12.1 not working with nicehash now that its back up? Have to run 17.10.1 to get my AMD cards to work again..


I couldn't get into my nicehash account. It tells me to change my password via email, but I never received an email. I wish I could try it again.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Any one used gdax much its hard to find info sence some of the site is going down but are the fees less then just selling coins on coinbase. I do like on gdax i can set a sell price instead of having to keep watching on coinbase for them to go up.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Wow, just like the Enron scam way back lol. I wonder what he knew.


I'm pretty sure he got out for the exact reason he said - he doesn't want to have so much of an effect on Litecoin.

Yes, he sold at the peak, but given this market, LTC will go above that peak again in a few months unless the market implodes. He would have held if he had strictly selfish motives.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Any one used gdax much its hard to find info sence some of the site is going down but are the fees less then just selling coins on coinbase. I do like on gdax i can set a sell price instead of having to keep watching on coinbase for them to go up.


Yes fees are less on Gdax. Also if you set the price, I think there isn't a fee, or a very minimal one.

Edit* just came through... Days later. But it's working. ? Unfortunately I can't figure out how to include an email in case XMR miner, so I have to wait until I have a full monero to switch back to nicehash on my main AMD rig. But my son's 1070ti's are now running.

Anyone know how to add email to cast XMR miner? That way I could change the settings from minimum payout of 1 Monero and switch.


----------



## awdrifter

What's a good crypto to dual mine along with ZEC (I'm using my GTX970 right now, but will upgrade to a GTX 1080 TI soon). Now that Nicehash is back, should I just mine using Nicehash? Are their algorithm that determins which coin to mine good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Wow, just like the Enron scam way back lol. I wonder what he knew.


I think all cryptocurrencies are just a bubble, I'm just getting into this because I'm upgrading to a GTX 1080 TI and that happens to be a powerful enough card to mine). But to buy crypto with real money is like gambling, you might as well go to Vegas and put it all on black.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> What's a good crypto to dual mine along with ZEC (I'm using my GTX970 right now, but will upgrade to a GTX 1080 TI soon). Now that Nicehash is back, should I just mine using Nicehash? Are their algorithm that determins which coin to mine good?
> I think all cryptocurrencies are just a bubble, I'm just getting into this because I'm upgrading to a GTX 1080 TI and that happens to be a powerful enough card to mine). But to buy crypto with real money is like gambling, you might as well go to Vegas and put it all on black.


You can't dual mine with zcash, the hash rate just falls to half for both coins (or worse).

As for a bubble, the market is headed for a correction, but that doesn't mean it will die. I do freak out when people invest money they can't afford to lose in it, but for someone level headed that doesn't get in too deep, there is still money to be made left.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> You can't dual mine with zcash, the hash rate just falls to half for both coins (or worse).
> 
> As for a bubble, the market is headed for a correction, but that doesn't mean it will die. I do freak out when people invest money they can't afford to lose in it, but for someone level headed that doesn't get in too deep, there is still money to be made left.


Thanks for the info. I'll keep mining ZEC only for now.

I hope they bubble doesn't pop for another 6 month or so. If BTC drops to below $10k, I'm sure other altcoins will drop also, then it's no longer profitable to mine altcoins with GPU.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll keep mining ZEC only for now.
> 
> I hope they bubble doesn't pop for another 6 month or so. If BTC drops to below $10k, I'm sure other altcoins will drop also, then it's no longer profitable to mine altcoins with GPU.


The cascade that happens where people sell alts for btc so they can move to cash out is really destructive.

Bitcoin is a turd - the entire market is built on a turd. For long term health btc needs to die so something better can take its place.


----------



## skingun

Bitcoin can drop to $3000 and I wouldn't give a ****.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Bitcoin can drop to $3000 and I wouldn't give a ****.


then why even post about it or talk about it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The cascade that happens where people sell alts for btc so they can move to cash out is really destructive.
> 
> Bitcoin is a turd - the entire market is built on a turd. For long term health btc needs to die so something better can take its place.


I disagree with you there - regardless of it's weaknesses, for the long term health of crypto I would argue that BTC if it dies - the whole enchilada goes bad... however, I would agree that it needs to evolve beyond what it is today in many aspects.

It's a microcosm of the world economic environment - a majority of systemic problems revolve around the USD as the primary reserve currency... but the reason it hasn't just been kicked to the curb is because it would take out almost everything else along with it. Even inflated to near worthlessness - the US economy still floats a good portion of the secondary and tertiary economies (for the moment at least).

On the 'cascade' - you can see it that way, but I look at it as the very reason there is such easy profits to be made trading back and forth - as long as you're not looking to cash out completely - that easily read chop is where the gains are. Just do the opposite of everyone else... I loaded up on alts during the 20K run-up in BTC... and now I'm almost entirely back in BTC selling those alts like DGB, XDN, SC, XVG, etc. at 300%+ profits.... and when the inevitable volume shift moves again... I'll be able to pick up positions again when everyone dumps to buy up BTC.

Sure it will end eventually - but for the last 5 years it's been fairly steady in the swings - and I don't see any fundamental changes that indicate it won't continue for at least another year or two.


----------



## Sin100

I've been using Bitfinex for the past month trading tens of thousands of dollars worth of dash to Bitcoin then withdrawing them and have never had a single issue. Not saying anybody is wrong but just giving my own experience.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I disagree with you there - regardless of it's weaknesses, for the long term health of crypto I would argue that BTC if it dies - the whole enchilada goes bad... however, I would agree that it needs to evolve beyond what it is today in many aspects.
> 
> It's a microcosm of the world economic environment - a majority of systemic problems revolve around the USD as the primary reserve currency... but the reason it hasn't just been kicked to the curb is because it would take out almost everything else along with it. Even inflated to near worthlessness - the US economy still floats a good portion of the secondary and tertiary economies (for the moment at least).
> 
> On the 'cascade' - you can see it that way, but I look at it as the very reason there is such easy profits to be made trading back and forth - as long as you're not looking to cash out completely - that easily read chop is where the gains are. Just do the opposite of everyone else... I loaded up on alts during the 20K run-up in BTC... and now I'm almost entirely back in BTC selling those alts like DGB, XDN, SC, XVG, etc. at 300%+ profits.... and when the inevitable volume shift moves again... I'll be able to pick up positions again when everyone dumps to buy up BTC.
> 
> Sure it will end eventually - but for the last 5 years it's been fairly steady in the swings - and I don't see any fundamental changes that indicate it won't continue for at least another year or two.


That's what I've been pretty much doing. Turned $100 into a really good amount. BTC won't go anywhere, it's like a brand. It's so well known that it won't go anywhere, and those "second rate" coins like BCH, ETH, and LTC won't ever replace BTC.

I do see the ETH volume shows some true strength and stability. Even if BTC is outdated in terms of its process, BCH will never supplant it as everyone is hoping.


----------



## awdrifter

It seems to me that Ethereum can become a secondary reserve currency for the crypto market, it's like silver instead of gold. By the time it becomes unmineable the value should go up (until the whole market crashes).


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> It seems to me that Ethereum can become a secondary reserve currency for the crypto market, it's like silver instead of gold. By the time it becomes unmineable the value should go up (until the whole market crashes).


I think that's likely (it's definitely one of the best large-cap alts to handle that role). The only questions I have concerning that uncertain future is in the 'platform-nature' of ETH and similar coins like NXT and to a much lesser extent BAY.

It's a weird balancing act - stay too rigid and inflexible to development and have a ton of scaling issues, or be much more malleable and fluid and have a much greater potential for inducing security and identity issues - either of which can have a huge impact in perceived value.

On a totally unrelated note - I love your build titles (and have owned and enjoyed their USDM versions over the years).


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks. I started to name my builds just after cars, and I try to take elements of the components when naming them. The Fairlady Z is named that way because of the Z68 motherboard. The Twin Turbo S2000 is because the mobo is a P45TurboTwins2000. I actually have not put the new build in the sig yet, it's a i7 6800k and X99 build, so I might end up calling it Supra, since it has a 6 core CPU.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> 6x 7970s
> 6x 7870s
> 2x 6850s
> 
> Been mining for over 2 years, BTCGuild.
> Cash in pocket ~9k....
> 
> I have not purchased new HW since I began mining, BTC has paid for everything since my initial 5870s.
> 
> The Friday before the great $266 peak I had sold 10 for $169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I haven't killed any HW yet


Hope you didn't sell before this year's peak!!


----------



## Darkpriest667

Im thinking about picking up a 1070ti strictly to add to my mining setup.. Anyone have any reason to dissuade me from that?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Im thinking about picking up a 1070ti strictly to add to my mining setup.. Anyone have any reason to dissuade me from that?


I have 2, each making 0.0003/day on nicehash.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Im thinking about picking up a 1070ti strictly to add to my mining setup.. Anyone have any reason to dissuade me from that?


nope, good cards and can find at the same price as the 1070 for the most part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I have 2, each making 0.003/day on nicehash.


I think you left out a 0, otherwise holy profits! 

Side note, just updated my Windows 7 miner rig to Windows 10, So I could use the Compute mode. Went from 24-25 mh/s out of box on my Rx 580's to 30mh/s Mining Eth via Claymore miner. Total Rig average went from around 100mh/s to 120mh/s almost gained another card sweet.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> nope, good cards and can find at the same price as the 1070 for the most part.
> I think you left out a 0, otherwise holy profits!
> 
> Side note, just updated my Windows 7 miner rig to Windows 10, So I could use the Compute mode. Went from 24-25 mh/s out of box on my Rx 580's to 30mh/s Mining Eth via Claymore miner. Total Rig average went from around 100mh/s to 120mh/s almost gained another card sweet.


Hahaha. Yes, fixed the missing zero. And I got them on massdrop for $430 each. No 1080 has been that cheap that I could find. And 1070's aren't under $400.


----------



## awdrifter

I'm trying to overclock the vram on my GTX 970, but it oc won't stick. It'll run at the oc'd clock for a split second when I launch EWBF miner then it'll default back to the stock vram clocks. Do I need to modify the vbios to force it to stay at the oc'd speed? Thanks.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to overclock the vram on my GTX 970, but it oc won't stick. It'll run at the oc'd clock for a split second when I launch EWBF miner then it'll default back to the stock vram clocks. Do I need to modify the vbios to force it to stay at the oc'd speed? Thanks.


Nvidia profile inspector. Use it to disable the force CUDA p0 state option. I'll get a screenshot tomorrow


----------



## mmonnin

Or flash a BIOS mod with memory OC.


----------



## ku4eto

Dat XRP (Ripple)... I did 60% profit on it for 2 days. Ahead with almost 3kE.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Nvidia profile inspector. Use it to disable the force CUDA p0 state option. I'll get a screenshot tomorrow


I'll give this a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Or flash a BIOS mod with memory OC.


If Nvidia Inspector doesn't work out, I'll probably do this.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I'll give this a try.
> If Nvidia Inspector doesn't work out, I'll probably do this.


I'll get you a screen shot tomorrow. I thought is get it today but it was just too crazy a day.

I tapped my first piece of acrylic for g1/4 thread today though. Hopefully I can get my Vega card under water soon


----------



## wreckless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dat XRP (Ripple)... I did 60% profit on it for 2 days. Ahead with almost 3kE.


yea.. i am cautiously considering taking a position in XRP.

to me it seems like the 'safest' alt crypto.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> yea.. i am cautiously considering taking a position in XRP.
> 
> to me it seems like the 'safest' alt crypto.


Well, I don't know if I would call it "safest" by any stretch - between the premine and management I would call it the closest to an _institutional_ crypto however, so in that sense it could be seen as safer I guess. If banks themselves issued a crypto - that's probably what it would look like.

On the other hand, it has many of the same swings, so be careful when you take your position... buy a big dip and definitely not on an upswing or it could be a long time to realize profits. Consider the long term view in relation to many and it doesn't look much different (i.e. very pump-n-dumpy):


I've made decent gains, but always buying a small amount when it looked like it was 'dead'... and then dumping immediately upon reaching 300-500% gains.

Who knows what will happen to any of these in the future - but the one thing you can be confident in is that anything that gains +1000% in a few days... will be giving that back eventually... including BTC.


----------



## PontiacGTX

so what is the current best investment? stellar Lumens? Ripple?something else?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> so what is the current bes investment? Lumens? Ripple?something else?


Your guess is as good as mine. The best returns I've ever had were "guaranteed losers" - including coins like XVG that fell to 1 satoshi because they were never going to go anywhere... then suddenly got new development and jumped 10000% in a few months.

Despite being 'long' in crypto in general - it's much more like a slot machine IMO... there's simply not enough proven application and adoption to consider anything really a "good investment" at this point.

If it weren't for getting in early (5-6 years ago) and mining everything I have - I'd probably not be buying anything at this point to be honest.

Similar to most things though... the huge gains are when you're buying the riskiest stock/commodity - by the time there's actual fundamentals and a _rational_ reason for investment... the gains will be measured in single digits not quadruple.









The one thing I think is likely is that the whole blockchain & crypto-currency boom is still getting started, despite so many being sure it's already over - but like the dot-com bubble... there will be more _way_ more losers than winners eventually. As to which coins will be like Amazon.com and which ones will be Pets.com... I sure wish I knew!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I don't know if I would call it "safest" by any stretch - between the premine and management I would call it the closest to an _institutional_ crypto however, so in that sense it could be seen as safer I guess. If banks themselves issued a crypto - that's probably what it would look like.


There was no premine. Ripple was never able to be mined at all.

Like most pure proof-of-stake cryptos, it was created for and issued by a central authority.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> The one thing I think is likely is that the whole blockchain & crypto-currency boom is still getting started


Anyone who thinks otherwise is a fool on the magnitude of Lord Kelvin predicting no future for radio.

Blockchain technology is revolutionary and will become ubiquitous in the not too distant future. The fate of any extant cryptocurrency is highly uncertain, but it's inevitable that blockchain based value tokes will continue to be developed and used.


----------



## Darkpriest667

nvm


----------



## daguardian

Ripple is not a crypto currency, period.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ripple is not a crypto currency, period.


It's got blockchain secured via cryptography and value tokens that can be and are used as a medium of exchange. That makes it a cryptocurrency, even if that's not intended to be it's primary function.


----------



## daguardian

Yeah my statement needs clarification, what I mean to say is - its not in the spirit of the original concept - ripple is very different from the others.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

those of you with amd cards does your card get stuck not giving its full hash my 480 will do 29-30MH on dagger/alt but then sometimes it wont go above 26 for some reason sometimes a reboot fixes othertimes needs drivers removed and reinstalled i dont get it lol.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> those of you with amd cards does your card get stuck not giving its full hash my 480 will do 29-30MH on dagger/alt but then sometimes it wont go above 26 for some reason sometimes a reboot fixes othertimes needs drivers removed and reinstalled i dont get it lol.


Welcome to amd mining


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Welcome to amd mining


I had such issues with XMR. Its due to the drivers. Restart the miner, it should work properly (several times if needed). I had this occuring non-stop, when using multiple GPU's to mine. No issues however on the 17.12.1 drivers and Compute Mode.


----------



## Sin100

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=2581762.0

Interesting, but why are people donating blindly?

Something seems fishy about the number of newbie account signing up raving about it and the dev is collecting donations before any proof of works have been shown.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=2581762.0
> 
> Interesting, but why are people donating blindly?
> 
> Something seems fishy about the number of newbie account signing up raving about it and the dev is collecting donations before any proof of works have been shown.


Self moderated nothing of substance there

Seems like BS i'd just ignore


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol right now im i just remodded the bios on the card and now it wont get in windows picky little card its been modded for like a year no problem so i thought lets reflash and its being a pain. Lucky it has dual bios so i just flip the switch and reflash till i get the dang thing to do what i want.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol right now im i just remodded the bios on the card and now it wont get in windows picky little card its been modded for like a year no problem so i thought lets reflash and its being a pain. Lucky it has dual bios so i just flip the switch and reflash till i get the dang thing to do what i want.


What card is it?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol right now im i just remodded the bios on the card and now it wont get in windows picky little card its been modded for like a year no problem so i thought lets reflash and its being a pain. Lucky it has dual bios so i just flip the switch and reflash till i get the dang thing to do what i want.
> 
> 
> 
> What card is it?
Click to expand...

a xfx rx 480 gtr hotswap, i think i just figured out my dang problem my xfx card was a xfx rx 480 rs and i think i been trying to use its dumped bios instead of the one for my gtr lol feeling stupid right about now if thats what i wasted hours trying to tweak the bios for more perf.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> a xfx rx 480 gtr hotswap, i think i just figured out my dang problem my xfx card was a xfx rx 480 rs and i think i been trying to use its dumped bios instead of the one for my gtr lol feeling stupid right about now if thats what i wasted hours trying to tweak the bios for more perf.


I think you need to patch the drivers for RX cards.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> a xfx rx 480 gtr hotswap, i think i just figured out my dang problem my xfx card was a xfx rx 480 rs and i think i been trying to use its dumped bios instead of the one for my gtr lol feeling stupid right about now if thats what i wasted hours trying to tweak the bios for more perf.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to patch the drivers for RX cards.
Click to expand...

you do, but waset my problem my dumb butt was flashing the old bios i had dumped from my Rs card to my gtr card after i dumped a new bios from my good bios switch and modded it it worked lol. Got it to do what i wanted finaly with lower volts about as good as im gonna get it i believe with case door open temps at 59c but with it on jumps into 70s might need to cut me a hole in my side to pull in air for the gpu.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I'll give this a try.
> If Nvidia Inspector doesn't work out, I'll probably do this.




Finally got the screenshot lol.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There was no premine. Ripple was never able to be mined at all.
> 
> Like most pure proof-of-stake cryptos, it was created for and issued by a central authority.


In other words... a *100% pre-mine*.









That's why the comment about banks and why I disagree with it completely _ideologically_, but am not opposed to seeking profits from trading it. I just won't ever consider it to be fundamentally different than fiat currency other than in the nature of it's transactions.

Actually, a fairly large number of the early PoS coins had a brief PoW creation phase which was open(ish) to the public. In many ways, I consider XRP to be the "godfather of the ICO movement" (not a compliment obviously).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Anyone who thinks otherwise is a fool on the magnitude of Lord Kelvin predicting no future for radio.
> 
> Blockchain technology is revolutionary and will become ubiquitous in the not too distant future. The fate of any extant cryptocurrency is highly uncertain, but it's inevitable that blockchain based value tokes will continue to be developed and used.


Agreed.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Is Ripple the one where they put something like 50 billion coins in escrow?


----------



## dVeLoPe

hello guys i have funds to purchase a mining system finally

need graphics cards, maybe another psu, risers, misc odds and ends?

I plan on investing 3k

2400 of that is for 5x 1070ti zotac mini's unless its not recommended

600 left for psu, case, fans, risers, etc

cpu is a [email protected] with ddr3 1600

what would my profitablitiy be roughly with such a system?


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> hello guys i have funds to purchase a mining system finally
> 
> need graphics cards, maybe another psu, risers, misc odds and ends?
> 
> I plan on investing 3k
> 
> 2400 of that is for 5x 1070ti zotac mini's unless its not recommended
> 
> 600 left for psu, case, fans, risers, etc
> 
> cpu is a [email protected] with ddr3 1600
> 
> what would my profitablitiy be roughly with such a system?


If you can't figure that out, you should not be mining.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> hello guys i have funds to purchase a mining system finally
> 
> need graphics cards, maybe another psu, risers, misc odds and ends?
> 
> I plan on investing 3k
> 
> 2400 of that is for 5x 1070ti zotac mini's unless its not recommended
> 
> 600 left for psu, case, fans, risers, etc
> 
> cpu is a [email protected] with ddr3 1600
> 
> what would my profitablitiy be roughly with such a system?


Well, if you get 4-5$/day (nicehash) per card. You'll get $20-25/day. You'll get your ROI in 4-5 months, not counting electricity. You'll have to factor in your electricity cost, and maybe another month's profit (just a random guess) to pay for that. Then it's all profit - electricity cost after that.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> hello guys i have funds to purchase a mining system finally
> 
> need graphics cards, maybe another psu, risers, misc odds and ends?
> 
> I plan on investing 3k
> 
> 2400 of that is for 5x 1070ti zotac mini's unless its not recommended
> 
> 600 left for psu, case, fans, risers, etc
> 
> cpu is a [email protected] with ddr3 1600
> 
> what would my profitablitiy be roughly with such a system?


If you're not sure what the profitability should be then you might want to do more homework - or just put the 3k right into crypto itself. You should know the algorithms you want to run, the power consumption of the cards for that algorithm, the cost of the electricity, and the ROI. There are calculators out there that even do some of this for you - but crunch your own numbers and whatever number you come up with, add at least 50 percent for difficulty increases and block reward decreases (some calculators even have that too).

If you do build a system, don't buy those cards unless you plan on under clocking them for difficult algorithms. Anything with the word mini in the title isn't going to work out well for mining.


----------



## cdawall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> If you do build a system, don't buy those cards unless you plan on under clocking them for difficult algorithms. Anything with the word mini in the title isn't going to work out well for mining.


I have whole miners running mini 1060's that run at full clocks if not over. TDP is tuned for best profitability (65-90% TDP) depending on algorithm, but even heavier algorithms like neoscrypt or equihash run at full clocks with those settings.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the screenshot lol.


Cool, I'll try it out.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdawall*
> 
> I have whole miners running mini 1060's that run at full clocks if not over. TDP is tuned for best profitability (65-90% TDP) depending on algorithm, but even heavier algorithms like neoscrypt or equihash run at full clocks with those settings.


Those are 1060's, if you try that with a 1070 then you will run into trouble. You're also still at reduced power. It's nice to have the option to run full TDP.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Figures that once I had money available there would only be scraps for hardware. Couldn't get the ASUS B250 mining motherboards at a reasonable price, not too sad about that. Went with the colorful b250s at $179. Each is good for 12 GPUs which means I don't have to buy any of those P106s. Just regular 1060s. Newegg had a limit of five per order just a couple of days ago, now it is down to two per order. Oh well.

Two at a time until I hit 24.


----------



## awdrifter

My MSI GTX 1080 TI finally came in, I used Nvidia Inspector to change CUDA Force P2 State to On. Let's hope it'll hold the boost clocks.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Ethereum hit 1000 today.


----------



## STEvil

tempted to pick up ~20 8GB RX480's for $250ea ($cad)...


----------



## awdrifter

If you can get it at that price, do it. It'll probably break even in 3 months.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> tempted to pick up ~20 8GB RX480's for $250ea ($cad)...


Where? I could pick 5 st that price.


----------



## STEvil

local sale


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethereum hit 1000 today.


Loving it.

Doge also hit $0.01


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> My MSI GTX 1080 TI finally came in, I used Nvidia Inspector to change CUDA Force P2 State to On. Let's hope it'll hold the boost clocks.


It should be set to OFF not ON i thought least thats how my card responds if its ON my memory downclocks if its off i get full memory speeds remmber mining likes memory clocks more then core if you didnt know.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes, off.

On is default.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

If I were to get back into mining, what are the recommended items to mine for these days?

Also, I hope I find my old bitcoin account as maybe it is worth something at this point.


----------



## SavantStrike

Is anyone here mining on a Vega? How are you keeping the machine from crashing?

I've got two 64's I picked up when new egg was clearance selling power color reference models. I put them under water thinking that would help - it didnt.

They were unstable with the block chain driver (had to set power to -50 to keep them from instantly crashing and restarting the system, and they would still crash and restart after 2 minutes). I had no choice but to install adrenalin, which supposedly has compute built in (but it doesn't work for monero, only ether I've heard).

I'm trying go get these cards to stop going into low pstates so I can get some actual hash rate out of them. 30 my for the first and 24 for the second is awful. Blockchain drivers were awesome, hash rates were dead on right up to the second the cards would inevitability crash and take the machine with them.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Try following this guide to start out http://www.gandalph3000.com/cast_xmr/howto-mine-monero-rx-vega/

Try lowering powerlimit to something high to start off so you can find where your stable first, then gradually bump up powerlimit until you get hashrate drops.

After you find your stable settings you can take a look at vega.miningguides.com to find out how to apply your settings w/o going into wattman. This isn't needed though, just a convience thing.

My 64 is set to -10 freq, 1100 mem, -12 powerlimit, averages around 1950 h/s. If I didn't have to apply the meltdown updates, my vega rig would have been going for like a week and a half straight no crashes.

ps - I think it helps to jack up the fan speeds to keep temps below 65. Doesn't need to be 100, but at least in the 75-90 range. If temps get to high, my vega 56 drops from 1900 h/s to 1700.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Try following this guide to start out http://www.gandalph3000.com/cast_xmr/howto-mine-monero-rx-vega/
> 
> Try lowering powerlimit to something high to start off so you can find where your stable first, then gradually bump up powerlimit until you get hashrate drops.
> 
> After you find your stable settings you can take a look at vega.miningguides.com to find out how to apply your settings w/o going into wattman. This isn't needed though, just a convience thing.
> 
> My 64 is set to -10 freq, 1100 mem, -12 powerlimit, averages around 1950 h/s. If I didn't have to apply the meltdown updates, my vega rig would have been going for like a week and a half straight no crashes.
> 
> ps - I think it helps to jack up the fan speeds to keep temps below 65. Doesn't need to be 100, but at least in the 75-90 range. If temps get to high, my vega 56 drops from 1900 h/s to 1700.


See that's the thing though. I'm under full cover blocks so temps have never gone above 45C, and if I don't set the limit to -50 percent I got instant crashes on the blockchain driver.

It makes no sense to me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> See that's the thing though. I'm under full cover blocks so temps have never gone above 45C, and if I don't set the limit to -50 percent I got instant crashes on the blockchain driver.
> 
> It makes no sense to me what I'm doing wrong.


Do not use Blockchain drivers. They are old now. New drivers have the fix already but setting the card to compute.


----------



## STEvil

seller of 480's backed out









got a decent 1060 though, just runs way hot is all really..

Anyone know how to enable the compute mode outside of radeon settings? Been researching it but no luck so far..


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do not use Blockchain drivers. They are old now. New drivers have the fix already but setting the card to compute.


Is VEGA included in the computer option? I haven't seen the option at all. Haven't tried the last 2 releases bit after it was available on the 480/580, I never saw the option on my system. Even with uninstall and DDU.

Also cast XMR has a *check* that looks for the block chain driver and runs at a different speed when it is flagged as block chain drivers.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Is VEGA included in the computer option? I haven't seen the option at all. Haven't tried the last 2 releases bit after it was available on the 480/580, I never saw the option on my system. Even with uninstall and DDU.
> 
> Also cast XMR has a *check* that looks for the block chain driver and runs at a different speed when it is flagged as block chain drivers.


It is for my RX 570 and Fury X.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do not use Blockchain drivers. They are old now. New drivers have the fix already but setting the card to compute.


With my Vegas im adopting a if it aint broke dont fix it mentality. They are a ***** to get working nice and stable. If the new drivers offer alot more performance than what im getting now maybe... But i fear as soon as I install them one of my cards will vanish from device manager.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> See that's the thing though. I'm under full cover blocks so temps have never gone above 45C, and if I don't set the limit to -50 percent I got instant crashes on the blockchain driver.
> 
> It makes no sense to me what I'm doing wrong.


I would say try doing -30 on freq -20 power, stock hbm and seeing how it runs. Before you put them under water they worked as expected?


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethereum hit 1000 today.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it.
> 
> Doge also hit $0.01
Click to expand...

Same, I reckon that Ripple might also start to go through the roof.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I just bought 7 x RX 580 8GB and I still have one R9 290x
I have a 2 x GTX 1080ti rig

I never mined and I want to start mining, which currency do you suggest and can you provide any thourough guide where I can learn to install the programs to mine, BIOS to flash, frequency to use, etc etc.

I have everything to build my 8 x GPU mining rig and I want to mine with my main rig.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Just got into mining this week , Decided to try monero XMR on my Radeon pro duo , Im at no loss if its not worth it so thats my main reason to try and for the fun of doing it too .

Both GPUs are running core 1150Mhz , 500Mhz mem , 65% Fan , Temps 48 and 52C , Total hash/s 1615 and PC power draw is 350W .


----------



## rickyman0319

which os is better for mining? win 10 or win 7?


----------



## Chargeit

Man you've got to love the winter. Current temps are with the window open and it's 24f outside. Max temps were overnight with the window closed.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I just bought 7 x RX 580 8GB and I still have one R9 290x
> I have a 2 x GTX 1080ti rig
> 
> I never mined and I want to start mining, which currency do you suggest and can you provide any thourough guide where I can learn to install the programs to mine, BIOS to flash, frequency to use, etc etc.
> 
> I have everything to build my 8 x GPU mining rig and I want to mine with my main rig.


You could go to whattomine and enter your GPU, power cost and power usage and it will spit out most profitable coin pool ffes range anywhere from 0-2% typically with 1% most common
I believe the 580's are good at dual mining eth so that is what i would suggest maybe eth +decred

This video should help you to flash your cards but there is a thread on here that also deals with flashing polaris cards





http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/0_20

Once you figure out what you want to mine you have to figure out: how you want to mine eg which OS; windows, ethos, Simplemining,
which pool works best for you and whether you want to use apps like awesome miner, nicehash, or do you want to mine for yourself using other mining software

But first figure out whats most profitable first! one trick is to download Nicehash and let it benchmark your hardware
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which os is better for mining? win 10 or win 7?


I believe Win 10 handles mutliple GPU's better and has better driver support


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Bitcoin is crawling back to 17000 after being hammered down to 12000 but the buy and sell spread is so large.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do not use Blockchain drivers. They are old now. New drivers have the fix already but setting the card to compute.


They don't have an option to set the card to compute for Vega.. Only Polaris









Either new drivers with compute that doesn't work for xmr, or old buggy drivers.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> I would say try doing -30 on freq -20 power, stock hbm and seeing how it runs. Before you put them under water they worked as expected?


I never let them run flat out before putting them under water. Power -20 and temp limit 59C. The thermal throttling limited my hash rates but kept the cards cool.

They behave very differently under water - the intermediate p States before 6 and 7 which aren't frequency adjustable cause the cards to crash - the blockchain drivers are too stupid to keep it from boosting to death when the GPU is cool. I finally got somewhere with power play pstate mods, the GPU would work on the blockchain drivers at -35 power target and low frequencies for a few minutes, then it died.

I just went back to newest adrenalin drivers. I'll take whatever I get until I can sort this out next weekend









I think pstate mods + wattman power limit + pain and suffering might work. It's hard to believe the cards mined better on air.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I never let them run flat out before putting them under water. Power -20 and temp limit 59C. The thermal throttling limited my hash rates but kept the cards cool.
> 
> They behave very differently under water - the intermediate p States before 6 and 7 which aren't frequency adjustable cause the cards to crash - the blockchain drivers are too stupid to keep it from boosting to death when the GPU is cool. I finally got somewhere with power play pstate mods, the GPU would work on the blockchain drivers at -35 power target and low frequencies for a few minutes, then it died.
> 
> I just went back to newest adrenalin drivers. I'll take whatever I get until I can sort this out next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think pstate mods + wattman power limit + pain and suffering might work. It's hard to believe the cards mined better on air.


59c on air is pretty conservative. I wouldn't mind having some Vega heaters right now. Cold in parts of my house.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Ethereum now 1050







. I think Ripple might be the next one to go through the roof.


----------



## doritos93

anyone have any recent experience with multipool? i used them in the past but i was wondering if there is a better alternative that has cropped up since


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Ethereum now 1050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think Ripple might be the next one to go through the roof.


Honestly its like the eth gods wait until I sell a chunk of it then drive the price to ATHs.


----------



## dVeLoPe

I will be setting up 2-3 mining rigs and have a few questions

Does a P55 chipset with an i5-760 @4ghz bottleneck my systems?

I have a few options for graphics cards and currently have a few sets on order

5x 1070Ti Zotac Mini = 450$ each

5x 1080 Gigabyte Blower (reference?) = 520$ each

5x 1080Ti FTW3 Hybrid = 860$ each

I will end up building the 1080/1080Ti setup in a week or two when the cards arrive but the 1070Ti not available for an unknown eta

What is the difference between these cards and the AMD variant daily income wise?


----------



## ColdDeckEd

To use eth as an example, my 580/570s do 29ish MH solo mining at around 100w each. You have to mod bios to achieve those figures though. My 390s do 30 at 1100/1650 power figures probably around 180w. My 1070s are slightly faster 30 to 31 mh at 120w. My 1070ti never really does eth because it mines other algos better but they were around 32 33 range when benchmarked. My 1050tis do about 14 (60w each I think).


----------



## Hequaqua

Is there anyway to get the Memory Controller loaded fully on the GTX1080?



EDIT: I saw Ripple mentioned. I bought [email protected] They are trading at 2.74 atm. Nice little profit on it so far. It may not be a "true" crypto, but it's being traded.


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://imgur.com/Rimcw


that is what i have on order aswell as another 3 ftw hybrids on another account

also have

1x 1080 Ti SC BLACK EDITION (whenever evga ships to me)

1x 1080 Ti FTW3 NON WATERCOOLED edition

Trying to figure out what the best plan of action is and what im missing from my pc

Started to trade coins and im up around 600$ thanks to buying in a portion of btc when it was around 13k


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Is there anyway to get the Memory Controller loaded fully on the GTX1080?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I saw Ripple mentioned. I bought [email protected] They are trading at 2.74 atm. Nice little profit on it so far. It may not be a "true" crypto, but it's being traded.


If your GPU's are stuck at "P2" which reduces memory clocks then you can use nVidia profile inspector to disable P2 state.


----------



## Hequaqua

I did that. No luck. I have a friend in Denmark who tried the same, no luck. It say's it's disabled. My friend said that even though Inspector was showing that, that something was still not really disabling it though.

It's late there, I will try to get more info when he gets back online.



EDIT: He went all technical on me while we were talking about something else....lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I did that. No luck. I have a friend in Denmark who tried the same, no luck. It say's it's disabled. My friend said that even though Inspector was showing that, that something was still not really disabling it though.
> 
> It's late there, I will try to get more info when he gets back online.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: He went all technical on me while we were talking about something else....lol


your memory is running at 5500mhz so its working correct gddr5 is quad pumped so 4x what gpuz shows.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> your memory is running at 5500mhz so its working correct gddr5 is quad pumped so 4x what gpuz shows.


My memory is rated for 10000mhz, so yea, it's OC'd to 11029.5mhz. I understand that.

The issue is the miner isn't filling up the memory controller. On my old RX480, my other rig's RX470, and my third rig with the GTX1060, the memory controllers are all at 100%. I know the GDDR5x is different, be it timings or whatever, and that is the issue I'm trying to address. The memory is working correctly, it's the controller that isn't allowing the miner to put more than a 79% load on it. I mean, it might be a wash really, because with it at that %, it does lower the power usage.


----------



## diggiddi

I can't find out how to read the asic value on gpuz, did they re/move it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Go to the Advanced Tab, drop down to the ASIC. If it's a 10 series(nVidia), it won't tell you.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

ETH $1200. This reminds me of BTC in 2013.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Honestly its like the eth gods wait until I sell a chunk of it then drive the price to ATHs.


]

same

I sold all of them in favor of BTC / XMR / XRP just a few weeks ago.

it's one of those moments where you feel like the whales are personally watching you and act according to what you do


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> your memory is running at 5500mhz so its working correct gddr5 is quad pumped so 4x what gpuz shows.
> 
> 
> 
> My memory is rated for 10000mhz, so yea, it's OC'd to 11029.5mhz. I understand that.
> 
> The issue is the miner isn't filling up the memory controller. On my old RX480, my other rig's RX470, and my third rig with the GTX1060, the memory controllers are all at 100%. I know the GDDR5x is different, be it timings or whatever, and that is the issue I'm trying to address. The memory is working correctly, it's the controller that isn't allowing the miner to put more than a 79% load on it. I mean, it might be a wash really, because with it at that %, it does lower the power usage.
Click to expand...

id worry less about memory load and more about the hash your getting my memory controler is showing only 11% on gpuz but yet im getting 72-74MH/s on Nist5. We should start a spreadsheet here on ocn listing our cards and the hash we get could help people out trying to tweak their cards.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> ETH $1200. This reminds me of BTC in 2013.


It will correct itself around 1500. The bots are the ones pumping up the price.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> 59c on air is pretty conservative. I wouldn't mind having some Vega heaters right now. Cold in parts of my house.


It is,I just never run my gear hot if I can avoid it.

I sold all three as-is on eBay yesterday. After five fresh installs of windows and multiple attempts with DDU, I started losing my mind. Power play mods that were stable on one install weren't stable on another, constant dropping out in device manager, etc. AMD has a long way to go with seriously buggy drivers. They should not have pushed Vega as hard as they did and it might be a lot more stable. Then again it probably works fine if you're not trying to mine on it.

As long as the buyer doesn't try and screw me, they are no longer my problem, the new owner can lean to tame them.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> It will correct itself around 1500. The bots are the ones pumping up the price.


I gotta get me a bot


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> id worry less about memory load and more about the hash your getting my memory controler is showing only 11% on gpuz but yet im getting 72-74MH/s on Nist5. We should start a spreadsheet here on ocn listing our cards and the hash we get could help people out trying to tweak their cards.


Based on what I've seen mining Ethereum, the load on the memory controller matters. That is why I was asking. I know on my AMD cards for certain, if the memory controller isn't/wasn't pegged, it wouldn't get full performance in hashrate.

I can get you three cards rates to start on a spreadsheet, that would be helpful to others for sure.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Same, I reckon that Ripple might also start to go through the roof.


Hoping Stellar follows.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Man seeing these coins go through the roof is so upsetting...

- sold 35 BTC from $100 to $300 each
- sold my LTC in Jan of 2014 for about ~$2,000 I believe it was?
- sold my DOGE in June/July 2014 for about $350, had about 2.5-3mil

Oh well, story of my life. Glad to see some people are having excellent success!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> id worry less about memory load and more about the hash your getting my memory controler is showing only 11% on gpuz but yet im getting 72-74MH/s on Nist5. We should start a spreadsheet here on ocn listing our cards and the hash we get could help people out trying to tweak their cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I've seen mining Ethereum, the load on the memory controller matters. That is why I was asking. I know on my AMD cards for certain, if the memory controller isn't/wasn't pegged, it wouldn't get full performance in hashrate.
> 
> I can get you three cards rates to start on a spreadsheet, that would be helpful to others for sure.
Click to expand...

Might be differnt for nvidia, i know i mosty mine nist5 thru nicehash and memory controler load is very little.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Might be differnt for nvidia, i know i mosty mine nist5 thru nicehash and memory controler load is very little.


It's just the 1080 that acts this way. From what I've read it's because of the GDDR5x memory on the cards. I'm not expert though...lol A odd thing that happened last night was, now when I apply my AB mining profile, the memory goes to 12006mhz! A bit odd...since I didn't change anything. It did improve my hashrate though. So, I'll take it...


----------



## CryWin

I'm gonna try to ignore prices because I know if I panic sell I'm just going to regret it. Yolo


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It's just the 1080 that acts this way. From what I've read it's because of the GDDR5x memory on the cards. I'm not expert though...lol A odd thing that happened last night was, now when I apply my AB mining profile, the memory goes to 12006mhz! A bit odd...since I didn't change anything. It did improve my hashrate though. So, I'll take it...


Might be due to the p2 thing. The load wont be, but the frequency.

I'm running 2x RX480's, 3x R9 280X 3x 7950, 5x R9 290X, OG Titan, and a GTX 1060 6gb. Will get eth/nist5 numbers as I can..

These are my clocks for Zec btw as it is more profitable at the moment

eth / zec / nist5

1060 @ 1949/9000 - 23.5MH / 313sol/s / 33.1MH (30.2)
7950 @ 1100/1400 - 12.2MH / 294sol/s
280X @ 1100/1600 - xxxxxxx / 305sol/s
290X @ 1050/1250 - xxxxxxx / 330sol/s
rx480 @ ?/? -

ccminer_alexis for Nist5 gives better MH but less $/day I noticed...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> Might be due to the p2 thing. The load wont be, but the frequency.
> 
> I'm running 2x RX480's, 3x R9 280X 3x 7950, 5x R9 290X, OG Titan, and a GTX 1060 6gb. Will get eth/nist5 numbers as I can..
> 
> These are my clocks for Zec btw as it is more profitable at the moment
> 
> eth / zec / nist5
> 
> 1060 @ 1949/9000 - 23.5MH / 311Sol/s / 33.1MH (30.2)
> 7950 @ 1100/1400 - 12.2MH / 294Sol/s
> 280X @ 1100/1600 - xxxxxxx / 305Sol/s
> 290X @ 1050/1250 - xxxxxxx /
> 
> ccminer_alexis for Nist5 gives better MH but less $/day I noticed...


Yea, I'm getting like 23.6ish on the 1060. Overall, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering if i can do wireless wifi for mining or not.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering if i can do wireless wifi for mining or not.


Yeah its fine.


----------



## rickyman0319

how fast it has to be to be wireless ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how fast it has to be to be wireless ?


no fast, it has to be stable.


----------



## rickyman0319

beecause my internet speed is pretty speed

my speed is 73 Mbps. is that okay or not.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> beecause my internet speed is pretty speed
> 
> my speed is 73 Mbps. is that okay or not.


Somewhere between 1 and 5 Megabits would be fine. It's more about low latency and if you have a steady connection. You don't want to have dropped packets or crazy latency or you could end up missing shares.


----------



## rickyman0319

1 - 5 Megabits = ? Mbps


----------



## STEvil

1 - 5 Megabits = 1 to 5Mbps


----------



## rickyman0319

r u sure about that? it look different when i google it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Man seeing these coins go through the roof is so upsetting...
> 
> - sold 35 BTC from $100 to $300 each
> - sold my LTC in Jan of 2014 for about ~$2,000 I believe it was?
> - sold my DOGE in June/July 2014 for about $350, had about 2.5-3mil
> 
> Oh well, story of my life. Glad to see some people are having excellent success!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


or you could switch your approach and think that you actually earned money a lot earlier than some people who didn't know about cryptocurrency at that point.

You selling your coins at 2014 means that you've been in the playground earlier than that, you probably earned the same, if not more, percentages than some of us right now, AND you took less risks because the prices were lower.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Go to the Advanced Tab, drop down to the ASIC. If it's a 10 series(nVidia), it won't tell you.


thx, repped up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> Might be due to the p2 thing. The load wont be, but the frequency.
> 
> I'm running 2x RX480's, 3x R9 280X 3x 7950, 5x R9 290X, OG Titan, and a GTX 1060 6gb. Will get eth/nist5 numbers as I can..
> 
> These are my clocks for Zec btw as it is more profitable at the moment
> 
> eth / zec / nist5
> 
> 1060 @ 1949/9000 - 23.5MH / 313sol/s / 33.1MH (30.2)
> 7950 @ 1100/1400 - 12.2MH / 294sol/s
> 280X @ 1100/1600 - xxxxxxx / 305sol/s
> 290X @ 1050/1250 - xxxxxxx / 330sol/s
> rx480 @ ?/? -
> 
> ccminer_alexis for Nist5 gives better MH but less $/day I noticed...


How much is the 7950 making per day?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> r u sure about that? it look different when i google it.


That's correct.

Mbps (small b) is megabits per second. MBps is megabytes per second. There are 8 bits to a byte, so a 100 Mbps connection is 12.5 megabytes per second.

I can check the RRD graphs on my pfsense box but I've got a medium sized operation going (40 gpus between myself and my mining partner) and I've never crossed 5Mbps. That's with a couple of offline wallets and daemons running to stay synchronized with their respective chains.

What will burn you is a buggy connection. I can't even swap a patch cable for a second without getting a few rejected shares. If your wireless drops out a lot you'll have trouble.


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> thx, repped up!
> How much is the 7950 making per day?


It varies but at the moment $3.35+ usd/day


----------



## KaRLiToS

7x Rx 580 and one R9 290x


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Trying to find some cards to replace my older stuff but all so expensive.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> It varies but at the moment $3.35+ usd/day


Cool how have you set it up ? eg voltage, powertune, miner OS etc


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Cool how have you set it up ? eg voltage, powertune, miner OS etc


Open Afterburner, set to 1100/1400, start nicehash on zec.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Cool how have you set it up ? eg voltage, powertune, miner OS etc


1050/1500, 1.05v. You probably want to mod the memory.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> Open Afterburner, set to 1100/1400, start nicehash on zec.


Yeah my memory does go past 1300, are you using Claymore or optiminer equihash?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 1050/1500, 1.05v. You probably want to mod the memory.


Any link to modding 7950? thx


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Yeah my memory does go past 1300, are you using Claymore or optiminer equihash?
> Any link to modding 7950? thx


http://www.overclock.net/t/1554360/tahiti-memory-timings-patch-for-hynix-vram

You can also look : http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x

The procedure is about the same. You can probably ask people in those threads to mod the BIOS for you.


----------



## awdrifter

Anyone mining Monero (XMR) on their CPU? Is it worth mining?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Anyone mining Monero (XMR) on their CPU? Is it worth mining?


It depends in the CPU. I thing AMD 8 Cores make like $2-3 a day.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Anyone mining Monero (XMR) on their CPU? Is it worth mining?


It depends on the CPU. If you've got several good chips you might mine enough to get paid once a month. Ryzen chips and xeons are king - Monero uses 2MB of cache per thread. Ryzen chips ROI in 7-8 months, Intel chips twice that.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> It depends on the CPU. If you've got several good chips you might mine enough to get paid once a month. Ryzen chips and xeons are king - Monero uses 2MB of cache per thread. Ryzen chips ROI in 7-8 months, Intel chips twice that.


Just started up Exia to see how it mines. Will let you know.


----------



## c0nsistent

So out of curiosity, which coin would you mine with a 980 and 980 Ti?


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Anyone mining Monero (XMR) on their CPU? Is it worth mining?


8320 at 4.5GHz was getting around 300H/s at around 75% usage.. not worth it IMO


----------



## awdrifter

I have a i7 6800k, I was just wondering if it's worth it to mine. I'm not planning to get CPU just to mine Monero.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> 8320 at 4.5GHz was getting around 300H/s at around 75% usage.. not worth it IMO


Depends. I have six CPUs running on NiceHash and those get me about an extra $15 a day. The power draw is not a whole lot.

Just added two 1060s to one of my rigs that had four 1070s on it. Not bad, 1070 hashrate is about 450sol/s on zec. The 1060s are right at 300 each. So 2400sol/s for 1200W with the cpu mining. 9590 which makes about $2 per day.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nsistent*
> 
> So out of curiosity, which coin would you mine with a 980 and 980 Ti?


ZEC or its derivatives.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I have a i7 6800k, I was just wondering if it's worth it to mine. I'm not planning to get CPU just to mine Monero.


with mine at 4.2ghz i get 2.20-2.60 a day at roughly 110 Watts of power used based off hwinfo64 at a cost of about 21cents here sence i only pay 7 cents a kw.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I have a i7 6800k, I was just wondering if it's worth it to mine. I'm not planning to get CPU just to mine Monero.


It's worth it if you're using nice hash and aggregating your CPU and GPU profit so you get a payout in a reasonable amount of time. Dagamus is getting 15/day with a couple of Xeon based i7s in the mix. His numbers line up with mine - I'm mining directly on a pool with 3.7kh average.

Except my 1920X, none of my CPUs hashes fast enough to pool mine and get paid frequently. I've got a 6700T in one of my rigs (35W TDP at 3.3ghz) and it gets 190-220h/s. Your k chip could do more than that since it's oced.


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 1050/1500, 1.05v. You probably want to mod the memory.


on zec memory doensnt matter much, its mostly core speed.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> on zec memory doensnt matter much, its mostly core speed.


My 7970 @ 1125/1500 does 330 with modded BIOS.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> It's worth it if you're using nice hash and aggregating your CPU and GPU profit so you get a payout in a reasonable amount of time. Dagamus is getting 15/day with a couple of Xeon based i7s in the mix. His numbers line up with mine - I'm mining directly on a pool with 3.7kh average.
> 
> Except my 1920X, none of my CPUs hashes fast enough to pool mine and get paid frequently. I've got a 6700T in one of my rigs (35W TDP at 3.3ghz) and it gets 190-220h/s. Your k chip could do more than that since it's oced.


I'm trying to mine Monero with a pool. I just joined the XMRPool and started mining, but the hashrate they display is very low. I'm only doing 133h/s. This is with a i7 6800k oc'd to 4.05ghz (I'm not running it at full oc as that'll require 1.38v, I'm not comfortable running my CPU at that high voltage 24/7). I'm using the XMR Stak CPU miner, I set it to run 7 threads (my CPU has 15MB cache) with the following config, is that incorrect?

{ "low_power_mode" : false, "no_prefetch" : true, "affine_to_cpu" : 0 },


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> 8320 at 4.5GHz was getting around 300H/s at around 75% usage.. not worth it IMO


My 8320 does 525 h/s at 4085mhz, with Cpu-nb one step higher. Thats on 7 threads. The cpu pulls 200w at wall. Not really worth it. Ryzen are far better.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> It's worth it if you're using nice hash and aggregating your CPU and GPU profit so you get a payout in a reasonable amount of time. Dagamus is getting 15/day with a couple of Xeon based i7s in the mix. His numbers line up with mine - I'm mining directly on a pool with 3.7kh average.
> 
> Except my 1920X, none of my CPUs hashes fast enough to pool mine and get paid frequently. I've got a 6700T in one of my rigs (35W TDP at 3.3ghz) and it gets 190-220h/s. Your k chip could do more than that since it's oced.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to mine Monero with a pool. I just joined the XMRPool and started mining, but the hashrate they display is very low. I'm only doing 133h/s. This is with a i7 6800k oc'd to 4.05ghz (I'm not running it at full oc as that'll require 1.38v, I'm not comfortable running my CPU at that high voltage 24/7). I'm using the XMR Stak CPU miner, I set it to run 7 threads (my CPU has 15MB cache) with the following config, is that incorrect?
> 
> { "low_power_mode" : false, "no_prefetch" : true, "affine_to_cpu" : 0 },
Click to expand...

I know some dont like Xmrig but i found it give me about 50-75 hash better then xmr-stak, my 6800k i usualy hover around 450.


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I know some dont like Xmrig but i found it give me about 50-75 hash better then xmr-stak, my 6800k i usualy hover around 450.


performance will be cpu dependant (AVX support, etc).


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> performance will be cpu dependant (AVX support, etc).


What are you even talking about? This is not a game or a program, its mining. The miner is just probably better configured.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I know some dont like Xmrig but i found it give me about 50-75 hash better then xmr-stak, my 6800k i usualy hover around 450.


Xmrig is really good when you enable large pages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> My 8320 does 525 h/s at 4085mhz, with Cpu-nb one step higher. Thats on 7 threads. The cpu pulls 200w at wall. Not really worth it. Ryzen are far better.


A stock 8320e does about 250-300h/s at 60W. I didn't realize consumption got so gnarly at a modest oc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I'm trying to mine Monero with a pool. I just joined the XMRPool and started mining, but the hashrate they display is very low. I'm only doing 133h/s. This is with a i7 6800k oc'd to 4.05ghz (I'm not running it at full oc as that'll require 1.38v, I'm not comfortable running my CPU at that high voltage 24/7). I'm using the XMR Stak CPU miner, I set it to run 7 threads (my CPU has 15MB cache) with the following config, is that incorrect?
> 
> { "low_power_mode" : false, "no_prefetch" : true, "affine_to_cpu" : 0 },


Should be more like 8MB of cache. Try xmr-stak with large pages and 4 threads. My 24hr average at those settings is 205 on a 35W 6700T


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Good freaking lord. One misleading story from CNBC has thrown the entire cryptocurrency market down the gutter. These people should be held accountable for losing people so much money Good lord.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

People, please give a quick input.
What can be mined with my old setup.
I7 3770k and 780SLI
Like a stupid lazy fool tried MinerGate and there was some numbers.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Good freaking lord. One misleading story from CNBC has thrown the entire cryptocurrency market down the gutter. These people should be held accountable for losing people so much money Good lord.


I heard about the story. You're talking about the piece about "KR banning cryptos" right??

What happened? Was it fake?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I know some dont like Xmrig but i found it give me about 50-75 hash better then xmr-stak, my 6800k i usualy hover around 450.
> 
> 
> 
> Xmrig is really good when you enable large pages.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> My 8320 does 525 h/s at 4085mhz, with Cpu-nb one step higher. Thats on 7 threads. The cpu pulls 200w at wall. Not really worth it. Ryzen are far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A stock 8320e does about 250-300h/s at 60W. I didn't realize consumption got so gnarly at a modest oc.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I'm trying to mine Monero with a pool. I just joined the XMRPool and started mining, but the hashrate they display is very low. I'm only doing 133h/s. This is with a i7 6800k oc'd to 4.05ghz (I'm not running it at full oc as that'll require 1.38v, I'm not comfortable running my CPU at that high voltage 24/7). I'm using the XMR Stak CPU miner, I set it to run 7 threads (my CPU has 15MB cache) with the following config, is that incorrect?
> 
> { "low_power_mode" : false, "no_prefetch" : true, "affine_to_cpu" : 0 },
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be more like 8MB of cache. Try xmr-stak with large pages and 4 threads. My 24hr average at those settings is 205 on a 35W 6700T
Click to expand...

Depending on your price for power tho 60w aint bad 300h should pay like 1.50 a day at a cost of 20-30cents or so to run it


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Xmrig is really good when you enable large pages.
> A stock 8320e does about 250-300h/s at 60W. I didn't realize consumption got so gnarly at a modest oc.
> Should be more like 8MB of cache. Try xmr-stak with large pages and 4 threads. My 24hr average at those settings is 205 on a 35W 6700T


Not possible, even at stock and idle, your PC should be pulling at least 60-70W from wall with good PSU. Loaded, it should do 170-180W at stock at wall.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Good freaking lord. One misleading story from CNBC has thrown the entire cryptocurrency market down the gutter. These people should be held accountable for losing people so much money Good lord.


10% swing is nothing, stop whining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I heard about the story. You're talking about the piece about "KR banning cryptos" right??
> 
> What happened? Was it fake?


Yes, it was fake.


----------



## awdrifter

I thought SK was trying to ban crypto trading?

https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/11/16878266/south-korea-ban-bitcoin-cryptocurrency-trading-2018


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Not possible, even at stock and idle, your PC should be pulling at least 60-70W from wall with good PSU. Loaded, it should do 170-180W at stock at wall.


I was only talking about CPU draw. Total system power is always higher, and the 990fx isn't a power efficient chipset by any means. I have cards running in the machine in question so the system draw is already spoken for. I see your point b though - if the system was otherwise off, then total power consumption makes 300h/s a lot less attractive.

The 8320e is binned at low voltages and low frequencies, so the chip itself really does hover around 60W from my estimates. I love those chips, they're cheap and support ECC.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Good freaking lord. One misleading story from CNBC has thrown the entire cryptocurrency market down the gutter. These people should be held accountable for losing people so much money Good lord.


There's been some shenanigans this week between that and CMC, but it's not that bad.

Oh my god, we're having a fire!!!!!........sale.

It'll be fine.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Actually, for those that still believe... it's been nice to see some lowball buy orders filled and then have the price shoot back to almost pre-panic levels within the hour.

I understand the irritation some have - especially those that bought in after July of last year - but for everyone else these fear-frenzy-fear cycles are part of the fun/profit.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Actually, for those that still believe... it's been nice to see some lowball buy orders filled and then have the price shoot back to almost pre-panic levels within the hour.
> 
> I understand the irritation some have - especially those that bought in after July of last year - but for everyone else these fear-frenzy-fear cycles are part of the fun/profit.


I've only really been in since August (to think if I had gotten in in January last year, grrrr....), and it has it's ups and downs. Not sure why all the panic everytime lol.


----------



## mrtbahgs

My NH payouts still take a few weeks I think with a single 1070, but just verifying that the fees are now like $20 every time they pay since BTC transaction fees keep going up? That is unfortunately if true.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> My NH payouts still take a few weeks I think with a single 1070, but just verifying that the fees are now like $20 every time they pay since BTC transaction fees keep going up? That is unfortunately if true.


If you are a area that can use coinbase its good to use a internal wallet then you would likely get paid every 2 days and can send to coinbase for free.


----------



## ku4eto

Oh Kraken, with this big ass maintenance. XRP ALready jumped from 1.4E to 1.8E.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Oh Kraken, with this big ass maintenance. XRP ALready jumped from 1.4E to 1.8E.


Site has been overloaded lately.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Site has been overloaded lately.


"Lately" is from almost 6 months already. They stopped advanced orders ~4 months ago, and slashed the decimals to lower the bots overloading the servers. Still, a lot better than 2 months ago. THey did something on the holidays as well, so it was manageable.

https://status.kraken.com/incidents/nswthr1lyx72

They finished with the update, now catching up on sleep


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the screenshot lol.


After setting up my GTX 1080 Ti in the main comp, I decided to put the GTX 970 in my file server to mine. However, I have the same issue as before, the vram runs at reduced speed. I tried setting P2 state to on with Nvidia Inspector, but the vram still runs at 3000mhz (it should be running at around 3850mhz). How do I mod the bios to force the vram to stay at 3850mhz? Thanks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> After setting up my GTX 1080 Ti in the main comp, I decided to put the GTX 970 in my file server to mine. However, I have the same issue as before, the vram runs at reduced speed. I tried setting P2 state to on with Nvidia Inspector, but the vram still runs at 3000mhz (it should be running at around 3850mhz). How do I mod the bios to force the vram to stay at 3850mhz? Thanks.


I turned my P2 State to off....takes my Vram from 11000mhz to 12000mhz. That is on the 1080. You just need the tools to mod the 970 though. Maxwell Bio Tweaker, nvflash. I believe its on the last tab...been a while since I had/modded the 970.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Oh Kraken, with this big ass maintenance. XRP ALready jumped from 1.4E to 1.8E.


Kraken should really just rename itself "404".


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Kraken should really just rename itself "404".


Haha, it was working ok for a couple weeks. Everytime prices plunge the site traffic goes nuts.


----------



## bucdan

You guys prefer Kraken over Gemini or Coinbase?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> You guys prefer Kraken over Gemini or Coinbase?


I haven't used Gemini. I do like kraken when it works. Fees are reasonable and it doesn't have the scammy feel that coinbase has.

I don't know why, but I have an issue with a site letting people buy crypto with a credit card. Just seems wrong. Like buying gold with a credit card.

I know, let people make their decisions and live with them but to me it seems scammy.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I haven't used Gemini. I do like kraken when it works. Fees are reasonable and it doesn't have the scammy feel that coinbase has.
> 
> I don't know why, but I have an issue with a site letting people buy crypto with a credit card. Just seems wrong. Like buying gold with a credit card.
> 
> I know, let people make their decisions and live with them but to me it seems scammy.


Kraken has lived enough and proved itself trustworthy. Plus, it has reasonable verification levels, low fees, good bank-to-bank transfer speed and fee. The only issue is, when it works. Hopefully the system upgrade will fix that. And they will bring back the advanced orders.

From what i know, on Coinbase, you have to pay... Taxes. Which is bs, kraken doesnt have this.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Kraken has lived enough and proved itself trustworthy. Plus, it has reasonable verification levels, low fees, good bank-to-bank transfer speed and fee. The only issue is, when it works. Hopefully the system upgrade will fix that. And they will bring back the advanced orders.
> 
> From what i know, on Coinbase, *you have to pay... Taxes*. Which is bs, kraken doesnt have this.


Technically, in the US, everyone that is doing crypto is supposed to pay taxes on it. Unless, you mean that Coinbase adds a tax to every transaction fee for their sake, then I did not know that at all.

I just wished Kraken had a phone app. Been using Coinbase and Binance for front line trading because they have an app, then tradesatoshi on the backend. I might give Kraken a try when it's up.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Kraken has lived enough and proved itself trustworthy. Plus, it has reasonable verification levels, low fees, good bank-to-bank transfer speed and fee. The only issue is, when it works. Hopefully the system upgrade will fix that. And they will bring back the advanced orders.
> 
> From what i know, on Coinbase, you have to pay... Taxes. Which is bs, kraken doesnt have this.


I used to go through a lot of trouble to covert my crypto to CAD. With Kraken is super easy and now only takes 2-3 days for funds to come to the bank.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I used to go through a lot of trouble to covert my crypto to CAD. With Kraken is super easy and now only takes 2-3 days for funds to come to the bank.


I'm assuming that depends on who you bank with... I waited 4 weeks last time I tried. They used a wire tansfer at the time instead of EFT


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> I'm assuming that depends on who you bank with... I waited 4 weeks last time I tried. They used a wire tansfer at the time instead of EFT


Yes, That was the case a while back. Now its very fast. I think they changed something for CAD.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Kraken is fine if it works and has more coins than Coinbase does.

I haven't tried Gemini yet.

Binance I like, but their withdrawal fees are kinda a joke and they are relatively new. But they have a ton of coins on their exchange that aren't on Kraken and Coinbase only has the 4, so there's that.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nsistent*
> 
> So out of curiosity, which coin would you mine with a 980 and 980 Ti?


Zcash is good for maxwell cards. 980 will do 300 sol, 980ti 400.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

You must enable p0 for the 970 in order to run ram at full speed. If you use nicehash legacy theres an option to enable nvidia p0 state, theres also a separate batch file that is included that you can use to turn it on inside the nicehash directory.

FWIW I have found the algos that 970 does well in want more core speed than memory, and i often leave the memory gimped and up the core as overclocking memory takes power away from core.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> After setting up my GTX 1080 Ti in the main comp, I decided to put the GTX 970 in my file server to mine. However, I have the same issue as before, the vram runs at reduced speed. I tried setting P2 state to on with Nvidia Inspector, but the vram still runs at 3000mhz (it should be running at around 3850mhz). How do I mod the bios to force the vram to stay at 3850mhz? Thanks.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Zcash is good for maxwell cards. 980 will do 300 sol, 980ti 400.


So what you're saying is I should try my hand at mining some ZEC?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So what you're saying is I should try my hand at mining some ZEC?


It does not hurt. It only really makes money if you delicate the card 24/7.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So what you're saying is I should try my hand at mining some ZEC?


Yes.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It does not hurt. It only really makes money if you delicate the card 24/7.


Ah well in that case maybe not. Don't have a dedicated mining rig.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

You don't need a dedicated rig, just need to be willing to let your computer stay on 24/7. I think your watercooled 980 can handle it


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> You don't need a dedicated rig, just need to be willing to let your computer stay on 24/7. I think your watercooled 980 can handle it


Hmm might have to move the rig though. Might be too much heat for the bedroom.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> You must enable p0 for the 970 in order to run ram at full speed. If you use nicehash legacy theres an option to enable nvidia p0 state, theres also a separate batch file that is included that you can use to turn it on inside the nicehash directory.
> 
> FWIW I have found the algos that 970 does well in want more core speed than memory, and i often leave the memory gimped and up the core as overclocking memory takes power away from core.


How do I enable P0? Is it by using Nvidia Inspector or does it require a bios mod? Thanks.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> How do I enable P0? Is it by using Nvidia Inspector or does it require a bios mod? Thanks.


I'm "mining" with Nicehash right now, and they include a exe file that enables it. You can download it (the legacy version) unzip it and the file should be in there its call nvidiasetp0state.

If you aren't comfortable with that, you can follow these instructions, though I've never done it this way.

And again, I have found that Maxwell based cards mine better with a higher core clock, so IMO it's better to leave the p0 state off and go for the highest core clock that's stable.


----------



## awdrifter

When th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> I'm "mining" with Nicehash right now, and they include a exe file that enables it. You can download it (the legacy version) unzip it and the file should be in there its call nvidiasetp0state.
> 
> If you aren't comfortable with that, you can follow these instructions, though I've never done it this way.
> 
> And again, I have found that Maxwell based cards mine better with a higher core clock, so IMO it's better to leave the p0 state off and go for the highest core clock that's stable.


Thanks, that works. It increased the hashrate form 290ish to 300-310 sol/s.


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> After setting up my GTX 1080 Ti in the main comp, I decided to put the GTX 970 in my file server to mine. However, I have the same issue as before, the vram runs at reduced speed. I tried setting P2 state to on with Nvidia Inspector, but the vram still runs at 3000mhz (it should be running at around 3850mhz). How do I mod the bios to force the vram to stay at 3850mhz? Thanks.


P2 needs to be off


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> P2 needs to be off


I followed the instructions in ColdDecked's post, it's working now. The vram is running at 3850mhz.

So I was trying to mine XMR with my CPU, it's really not profitable. I was looking at some altcoins that can still be mined using CPU, Electroneum (ETN) seems like it could still be profitable. But damn, the tools developed for that coin is almost non-existent. Even checking your balance requires using the cmd prompt and manually typing in the entire wallet address, so **** that. Other than XMR and ETN, are there anything else that has a more developed tools but still CPU mineable? Thanks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> P2 needs to be off
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the instructions in ColdDecked's post, it's working now. The vram is running at 3850mhz.
> 
> So I was trying to mine XMR with my CPU, it's really not profitable. I was looking at some altcoins that can still be mined using CPU, Electroneum (ETN) seems like it could still be profitable. But damn, the tools developed for that coin is almost non-existent. Even checking your balance requires using the cmd prompt and manually typing in the entire wallet address, so **** that. Other than XMR and ETN, are there anything else that has a more developed tools but still CPU mineable? Thanks.
Click to expand...

Well depending where you mine say i use nicehash right now and my 2600k makes 1.50 a day with like 20-30 cents a day power cost but i mine with other stuff also a 1080,480,2600k,6800k,x5675,7400 between all of it cost about 2.50 usd a day and makes 15-20usd


----------



## HarrisLam

has anyone ever withdrawn fiat at Bitfines? Care to share the experience?

I already have verification ready on Kraken, but then the fees (flat rate USD60?) are slightly higher than Bitfinex

If Kraken is better, I don't have to apply for verification on Bitfinex. Still on the fence at the moment.


----------



## Chargeit

How do you guys feel about making a dedicated mining rig using normal 1050's? Looking around and Amazon has these for $130,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MG0733A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Thinking I could pick up 2 or 3 of those and also put my 950 in the rig. Would buy a new cpu/mobo but outside of that I have spare parts (ram/hdd/ssd/psu) and can make the case.

Do ya'll think this would be worth the effort/money? Want to keep it small/cheap for now because I'm moving soon but would be willing to expand in the future.

Any suggestions for the cpu/mobo? As mentioned I have spare ddr3/ddr4 ram and the rest of the parts.

Thanks.


----------



## STEvil

If I could get them for $60 I might use them but otherwise 1050's are junk


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> If I could get them for $60 I might use them but otherwise 1050's are junk


Do you have any other suggestions?

With current profitability they'd make $52 a month before electricity and would pay for themselves in two and half months.


----------



## STEvil

7950/70 R9 280x/380x

Can get them cheap if you watch local sales, i've picked a few for $70cad in the last couple days. $100 - $120cad is likely more typical.

Currently almost $3.50-$4.00/card per day.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> 7950/70 R9 280x/380x
> 
> Can get them cheap if you watch local sales, i've picked a few for $70cad in the last couple days. $100 - $120cad is likely more typical.
> 
> Currently almost $3.50-$4.00/card per day.


I must be doing something SERIOUSLY wrong then, because I'm only making $4 / day on my RX 580's.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> 7950/70 R9 280x/380x
> 
> Can get them cheap if you watch local sales, i've picked a few for $70cad in the last couple days. $100 - $120cad is likely more typical.
> 
> Currently almost $3.50-$4.00/card per day.
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something SERIOUSLY wrong then, because I'm only making $4 / day on my RX 580's.
Click to expand...

Have you modded the memory ? my modded 480 makes 5-6 a day running a modded bios that tightens memory timings right now its doing 30/200M/0.905G on DaggerDecred for 5.25usd clocks at 1277/2051.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> 7950/70 R9 280x/380x
> 
> Can get them cheap if you watch local sales, i've picked a few for $70cad in the last couple days. $100 - $120cad is likely more typical.
> 
> Currently almost $3.50-$4.00/card per day.
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something SERIOUSLY wrong then, because I'm only making $4 / day on my RX 580's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you modded the memory ? my modded 480 makes 5-6 a day running a modded bios that tightens memory timings right now its doing 30/200M/0.905G on DaggerDecred for 5.25usd clocks at 1277/2051.
Click to expand...

No I have not, afraid of BIOS flashing after my first attempt with my old 7970 years ago.


----------



## 4thKor

Just found this thread. I've got four 7990's running Monero at all stock. I've seen some reference to memory timings and such and was curious as to how to set that up. I've never flashed an AMD card, but I've done LOTS of nVidia's. How hard can it be?









If this is as profitable as it looks to be I'll fire my other two cards up too.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just found this thread. I've got four 7990's running Monero at all stock. I've seen some reference to memory timings and such and was curious as to how to set that up. I've never flashed an AMD card, but I've done LOTS of nVidia's. How hard can it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is as profitable as it looks to be I'll fire my other two cards up too.


What's your power consumption like? The 7990 was a fiery card in it's day.


----------



## Chargeit

Anyone knows of some basic plans for building a mining case? I have a pretty well equipped shop so I can build whatever.

*Found some. Though I'd still be up for suggestions.



So, for my mining rig I'm looking,

gtx 1050 x 3
gtx 1080 ti x 1 (I'm going to move my main rig 1080 ti to the mining rig)
fx6300/970a-ud3 (has 5 pci-e slots)
Seasonic 850w gold psu

I'll sacrifice my gaming gpu for now and the rig should bring in $380/m off current pricing.

Any issues I should be aware of? Thanks.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> What's your power consumption like? The 7990 was a fiery card in it's day.


Around 830 watts per dual card rig.

Problem is I think I just sold them.


----------



## mmonnin

You think? They prob need less power than all out crunching.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You think? They prob need less power than all out crunching.


I just fired these up to check it out. And to heat my house! It's gonna' get down to 0 tonite.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Around 830 watts per dual card rig.
> 
> Problem is I think I just sold them.


How do you think you just sold them?

Isn't it a yes or no thing









What was your hash rate like, that's a lot of power consumption.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Anyone knows of some basic plans for building a mining case? I have a pretty well equipped shop so I can build whatever.
> 
> *Found some. Though I'd still be up for suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> So, for my mining rig I'm looking,
> 
> gtx 1050 x 3
> gtx 1080 ti x 1 (I'm going to move my main rig 1080 ti to the mining rig)
> fx6300/970a-ud3 (has 5 pci-e slots)
> Seasonic 850w gold psu
> 
> I'll sacrifice my gaming gpu for now and the rig should bring in $380/m off current pricing.
> 
> Any issues I should be aware of? Thanks.


The AM3+ boards don't have above 4G decoding, so you'll be limited to 4-5 cards to a chassis most likely.

Other than that, don't use the fire hazard sata to pcie 6 pin adapters that come with risers and you should be good.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> 7950/70 R9 280x/380x
> 
> Can get them cheap if you watch local sales, i've picked a few for $70cad in the last couple days. $100 - $120cad is likely more typical.
> 
> Currently almost $3.50-$4.00/card per day.
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something SERIOUSLY wrong then, because I'm only making $4 / day on my RX 580's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you modded the memory ? my modded 480 makes 5-6 a day running a modded bios that tightens memory timings right now its doing 30/200M/0.905G on DaggerDecred for 5.25usd clocks at 1277/2051.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have not, afraid of BIOS flashing after my first attempt with my old 7970 years ago.
Click to expand...

oh but most cards now days have dual bios if they do its hard to screw it up you can even hot flash a card that had a bad flash with another.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> How do you think you just sold them?
> 
> Isn't it a yes or no thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your hash rate like, that's a lot of power consumption.
> The AM3+ boards don't have above 4G decoding, so you'll be limited to 4-5 cards to a chassis most likely.
> 
> Other than that, don't use the fire hazard sata to pcie 6 pin adapters that come with risers and you should be good.


Thanks for the reply.

4 -5 should work for now. Just trying to use what I already have where possible. After we move and get settled in I plan on expanding and better optimizing my set up.

Thanks for the warning. The 3 gtx 1050's should be powered through the pcie slot and the 1080 ti will be powered off pcie power cables. Is there anything else I need to worry about?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 4 -5 should work for now. Just trying to use what I already have where possible. After we move and get settled in I plan on expanding and better optimizing my set up.
> 
> Thanks for the warning. The 3 gtx 1050's should be powered through the pcie slot and the 1080 ti will be powered off pcie power cables. Is there anything else I need to worry about?


If you run more than one PSU, it's good practice to power the GPU and the riser from the same PSU to avoid any potential electrical difference between them in the event one of the psus fails or gets turned off by accident.

Other than that, the pcie to USB 3.0 risers are pretty forgiving as long as you get a good one - they avoid having the GPU draw power from the slot which is quite helpful.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> If you run more than one PSU, it's good practice to power the GPU and the riser from the same PSU to avoid any potential electrical difference between them in the event one of the psus fails or gets turned off by accident.
> 
> Other than that, the pcie to USB 3.0 risers are pretty forgiving as long as you get a good one - they avoid having the GPU draw power from the slot which is quite helpful.


Cool. Thanks for the advice. Really excited to get a dedicated mining rig up and running.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> How do you think you just sold them?
> 
> Isn't it a yes or no thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your hash rate like, that's a lot of power consumption.


I listed six 7990's and six 980's on Craigslist last night. Lots of people interested. Several offers.

Hash rates are running around 2,000 h/s per rig (2 cards ea). Calculator shows $260/mo total profit after cost of power. I'm sure they can be tweaked better, but I'm tearing them back down now.

Just discovered these things are pulling in $3400 a year. I may keep them. Any quick tips on tweaking these?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I listed six 7990's and six 980's on Craigslist last night. Lots of people interested. Several offers.
> 
> Hash rates are running around 2,000 h/s per rig (2 cards ea). Calculator shows $260/mo total profit after cost of power. I'm sure they can be tweaked better, but I'm tearing them back down now.
> 
> Just discovered these things are pulling in $3400 a year. I may keep them. Any quick tips on tweaking these?


Depending on what the offers are like on CL, it probably pays to sell them and wait patiently for a few more powerful cards. Remember when summer comes around you'll have to pay to remove all that heat so efficiency is king if you're mining residentially. 260 per month is the winter rate - in summer it's more like 130-180.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Depending on what the offers are like on CL, it probably pays to sell them and wait patiently for a few more powerful cards. Remember when summer comes around you'll have to pay to remove all that heat so efficiency is king if you're mining residentially. 260 per month is the winter rate - in summer it's more like 130-180.


I've already committed to a buyer.









Didn't get a lot for them, but I didn't give a lot either.


----------



## Chargeit

Quick question.

With my setup, 3 gtx 1050 and 1 gtx 1080 ti should I add fans for an open air case?

Thanks.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> With my setup, 3 gtx 1050 and 1 gtx 1080 ti should I add fans for an open air case?
> 
> Thanks.


No need.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> No need.


Thanks


----------



## Chargeit

Nice. Figured I was going to have to buy some wood for this project but forgot I had this sucker,

Reclaimed wood!!!



Cleaned it up and squared the sides,



Going to cut it up into 1"x1" strips to make the mining rig frame.

The dado circled in red were supposed to the on the right side of the piece. Going to have to redo that. It's late now but I'm pretty deep into making all my cuts and need to get this done while it's fresh in my head. Simple enough build but keeping track of where my dado's go can get confusing.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've already committed to a buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get a lot for them, but I didn't give a lot either.


Selling while they command a premium is a good choice. Selling locally is an even better choice - the sellers getting 3-400 on ebay for 2012 video cards are going to see a lot of returns.

An RX 570/GTX 1060 can match the 7990's at a quarter the power consumption.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> An RX 570/GTX 1060 can match the 7990's at a quarter the power consumption.


where because base don internet a single 570 doesnt come close to 2x7970 in these kind of workload unless you talk about something like vtc or something


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, in these measurements the part where the gpu goes says it's 3.5". That just doesn't seem right to me. How much space show I allow for the gpu to be mounted with risers considered where I circled? Thanks


----------



## bucdan

What caused the mass crash today? Looks like a good time to buy...


----------



## soureraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> What caused the mass crash today? Looks like a good time to buy...


From what I've read, it's due to "Bitcoin crashes as Chinese Central Bank calls for ban on cryptocurrency trading. "

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7qrw89/bitcoin_crashes_as_chinese_central_bank_calls_for/


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> where because base don internet a single 570 doesnt come close to 2x7970 in these kind of workload unless you talk about something like vtc or something


It depends on the workload, but how about Monero (flashed 570) and ethereum.

The 7970 was a beast, but it's from 2012. It's difficult to even get good drivers for mining (can't use latest drivers).


----------



## 4thKor

I'm using 17.2 drivers. Same as BOINC.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> What caused the mass crash today? Looks like a good time to buy...


I'm more curious how long this has to continue to drop the prices of video cards. A week? A month?


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> It depends on the workload, but how about Monero (flashed 570) and ethereum.
> 
> The 7970 was a beast, but it's from 2012. It's difficult to even get good drivers for mining (can't use latest drivers).


latest drivers work fine

edit

Also power consumption is dependent on hashing algorithm (coin).

On Eth the 1060 is more power efficient, but on Zec they are about equal.


----------



## Chargeit

With the price of btc dropping and profitability being poor I'm not accepting my gtx 1050's when they come in tomorrow. I will be keeping the risers and going ahead with building the case and putting what I currently have in it. I'll buy the gpu's once prices stabilize.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> With the price of btc dropping and profitability being poor I'm not accepting my gtx 1050's when they come in tomorrow. I will be keeping the risers and going ahead with building the case and putting what I currently have in it. I'll buy the gpu's once prices stabilize.


Don't expect prices to stabilize on GPUs for at least a month if not longer. Unless you got absolutely scalped you'll never be able to buy back the cards for what you paid.

Pay the 15 bucks for shipping and do a proper return so the seller doesn't have to pay a return shipping fee for your indecision. Many carriers charge a fee for this (UPS, FEDEX, USPS), so not only will you have tied up the merchandise, you'll make the seller eat 30-50 bucks worth of shipping (to your house and back).

TLR
Shipment refusal is there for things that arrive damaged, not for changing your mind.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Don't expect prices to stabilize on GPUs for at least a month if not longer. Unless you got absolutely scalped you'll never be able to buy back the cards for what you paid.
> 
> Pay the 15 bucks for shipping and do a proper return so the seller doesn't have to pay a return shipping fee for your indecision. Many carriers charge a fee for this (UPS, FEDEX, USPS), so not only will you have tied up the merchandise, you'll make the seller eat 30-50 bucks worth of shipping (to your house and back).
> 
> TLR
> Shipment refusal is there for things that arrive damaged, not for changing your mind.


?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> With the price of btc dropping and profitability being poor I'm not accepting my gtx 1050's when they come in tomorrow. I will be keeping the risers and going ahead with building the case and putting what I currently have in it. I'll buy the gpu's once prices stabilize.


1050 isn't much of a mining card anyhow. I think the minimum I would bother with if ordering new would be a 1050Ti. But I haven't had to go that route. Picked up both a 1070Ti and a 1070 at regular price from Newegg in the past 12 hours. I was hoping for 6GB 1060s but these will do just fine. I had to order a Z370 motherboard with one of them which I will likely just sell on Craigslist locally.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Yeah the market is diving hard, but I feel like it's worth it because now you have ponzis like Bitconnect closing up shop.

I for one am happy to see this dive hurt the ponzis and coins with no working product. Hopefully the dumb money in the crypto space can learn a lesson and the market can consolidate back into the legitimate stuff.

All I know is that it is nice picking Bitcoin back up for under $10k.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Don't expect prices to stabilize on GPUs for at least a month if not longer. Unless you got absolutely scalped you'll never be able to buy back the cards for what you paid.
> 
> Pay the 15 bucks for shipping and do a proper return so the seller doesn't have to pay a return shipping fee for your indecision. Many carriers charge a fee for this (UPS, FEDEX, USPS), so not only will you have tied up the merchandise, you'll make the seller eat 30-50 bucks worth of shipping (to your house and back).
> 
> TLR
> Shipment refusal is there for things that arrive damaged, not for changing your mind.


It's ordered through Amazon. I pay monthly for prime. They can eat the cost of shipping and returns.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> 1050 isn't much of a mining card anyhow. I think the minimum I would bother with if ordering new would be a 1050Ti. But I haven't had to go that route. Picked up both a 1070Ti and a 1070 at regular price from Newegg in the past 12 hours. I was hoping for 6GB 1060s but these will do just fine. I had to order a Z370 motherboard with one of them which I will likely just sell on Craigslist locally.


Yeah I know they're not great but I can't bring myself to pay twice the price of some of the other gpu's I saw. Otherwise I'd of gone with something like 1060's or 1070's.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I look for used card in Kijiji here in Canada and before the crash you would hardly see card for sale. Since yesterday there are plenty of 1070 and 1080 and 1080 Ti on sale but overpriced. Man hate these kind of people trying to cash out these GPUs. They made the mistake of overpaying for new GPUs during the past week and any want to recoup the cost. I have 2x 1070 Ti in back-order in Amazon ~ 700 CAD each. I might cancel. Much rather spend the money and upgrade my 1080 Ti when Nvidias next gen GPUs come out.


----------



## 4thKor

I have a pair of 970's if anyone's interested.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I look for used card in Kijiji here in Canada and before the crash you would hardly see card for sale. Since yesterday there are plenty of 1070 and 1080 and 1080 Ti on sale but overpriced. Man hate these kind of people trying to cash out these GPUs. They made the mistake of overpaying for new GPUs during the past week and any want to recoup the cost. I have 2x 1070 Ti in back-order in Amazon ~ 700 CAD each. I might cancel. Much rather spend the money and upgrade my 1080 Ti when Nvidias next gen GPUs come out.


That is just the thing for me. Any cards that can get ROI before the next gen Nvidia cards are released are good. I don't see myself buying any GPUs after this week or the next as that window is closing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is just the thing for me. Any cards that can get ROI before the next gen Nvidia cards are released are good. I don't see myself buying any GPUs after this week or the next as that window is closing.


Yeah. ROI is terrible now. from 3-4 months to 7-9 months for most cards. I have never purchased Day 1 GPUs before. I hope I can get one from Nvidia website.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is just the thing for me. Any cards that can get ROI before the next gen Nvidia cards are released are good. I don't see myself buying any GPUs after this week or the next as that window is closing.


That's what I'm thinking. I'm going to deny the 1050's. Make my miner with what I have. When the new gen of cards start rolling out I'll grab a few for my mining rig.

We're onsite mangers so right now I "do not" pay for electricity. Now, this is a good thing, of course but it also means I didn't want to go too crazy on mining and run up the electric bill. Not that they've said anything about our electric usage. However, when we move to the new location we'll be living off site with a very generous living allowance (for rent/bills). At that point I can run the electricity bill up all I want without worrying about the possibility of having to answer for it. At worst I'd have to come out of pocket for whatever costs overspill.

One thing that has happened though, we found out the move won't happen until the beginning of March so in theory I could accept the 1050's mine with them until the return window is up and then return them. Though at the current rate I just don't see that being worth the effort so I'll likely just deny them.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is just the thing for me. Any cards that can get ROI before the next gen Nvidia cards are released are good. I don't see myself buying any GPUs after this week or the next as that window is closing.


Volta isn't all that impressive - the 1080 and 1080 TI will be competitive with the 1170, with the 1080 TI probably within 10-15 percent of the 1180 unless clock speeds are much higher than titan xv. Look at all those extra shaders and only 30 percent more performance with exotic memory - the 1180 is going to be good, but not a huge leap.

I've got two NIB EVGA 1080 TI SC black cards with XSPC blocks that were just delivered yesterday to replace a trio of Vega 64's that a buyer tried to burn me on. I'm keeping the V64's and not the TI's as I can't use both (out of power). Not really sure if I want to try selling on eBay or if I want to do CL or something else, or just return them.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. ROI is terrible now. from 3-4 months to 7-9 months for most cards. I have never purchased Day 1 GPUs before. I hope I can get one from Nvidia website.


Even with the price dip, ROI still isn't bad for ZEC. 120 days if you pay $1/sol/s for your cards.

I am mining to heat my house. I paid next to nothing in gas the past. I just grabbed a 6gb 1060 for $339. SO I paid $1.13/sol/s on this one. A little higher than the cheaper ones but that is where we are today.

So now I was able to get a 1070Ti, 1070, and 6GB 1060 in the past 16 hours. Not bad, just gotta be quick on the draw with payment waiting. I was a little too slow earlier on a zotac 1070. I got it added to my cart but before I could hit checkout at newegg they were all gone.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Volta isn't all that impressive - the 1080 and 1080 TI will be competitive with the 1170, with the 1080 TI probably within 10-15 percent of the 1180 unless clock speeds are much higher than titan xv. Look at all those extra shaders and only 30 percent more performance with exotic memory - the 1180 is going to be good, but not a huge leap.
> 
> I've got two NIB EVGA 1080 TI SC black cards with XSPC blocks that were just delivered yesterday to replace a trio of Vega 64's that a buyer tried to burn me on. I'm keeping the V64's and not the TI's as I can't use both (out of power). Not really sure if I want to try selling on eBay or if I want to do CL or something else, or just return them.


Nvidia will definately tweak Volta for more traditional gaming/compute work loads before they release it in their GTX line. Take out the tensor cores (and hbm) and replace them with regular cores and gddr, along with improvements to efficiency due to a refined/newer process, you'd definately have a winner when it comes to mining. We will all be praying to the stock gods and hitting refresh on nowinstock every 30 sec to be able to pick up 1170s at 500 when they come out before the resellers get their hands on them.


----------



## bucdan

The gamble is now, when is it a good time to buy, right when it rebounds. Buying btc and micro penny coins look good right now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Volta isn't all that impressive - the 1080 and 1080 TI will be competitive with the 1170, with the 1080 TI probably within 10-15 percent of the 1180 unless clock speeds are much higher than titan xv. Look at all those extra shaders and only 30 percent more performance with exotic memory - the 1180 is going to be good, but not a huge leap.
> 
> I've got two NIB EVGA 1080 TI SC black cards with XSPC blocks that were just delivered yesterday to replace a trio of Vega 64's that a buyer tried to burn me on. I'm keeping the V64's and not the TI's as I can't use both (out of power). Not really sure if I want to try selling on eBay or if I want to do CL or something else, or just return them.


Well 1080 Ti performance with lower power consumption is huge for miners.Also it depends in memory they use. Titan V with HBM2 perform very well in ETH.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well 1080 Ti performance with lower power consumption is huge for miners.Also it depends in memory they use. Titan V with HBM2 perform very well in ETH.


GDDR5x or GDDR6 for consumer. Both have higher latency than GDDR5 and HBM IIRC so I don't expect ethereum performance to be too stellar. Newer algos don't care about latency so any increase in raw bandwidth will be helpful.

I'm expecting a 175-200W power envelope with maybe a 15 percent performance improvement. I'll take that, but it's not like the difference between maxwell and pascal.


----------



## Juicin

Fee market great idea boys

Long live segwit and tech hipsters!!!

LOL

*thinks backs to this thread where people claim bitcoin cash is a scam*

Thanks Heuristic

You're a visionary


----------



## awdrifter

Buy the dip (not crypto but GPUs).

But realistically I don't think I'll get any GPU for dedicated mining right now. ZEC price has dropped 30%, but there are still around the same amount of people mining it. The difficulty didn't really go down. But the profit per card really took a hit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Buy the dip (not crypto but GPUs).
> 
> But realistically I don't think I'll get any GPU for dedicated mining right now. ZEC price has dropped 30%, but there are still around the same amount of people mining it. The difficulty didn't really go down. But the profit per card really took a hit.


Technically It all matters wen you sell. You can no be making that much right now but if the price goes up again it boots all the months that you have mined before.


----------



## 4thKor

Need some help. I've been running six 7990's for several days now and am still showing nothing for my efforts. Combined hash rate is approx. 6,000 h/s. I'm running Monero with Claymore's 10.2. I'm afraid I may have the start.bat file set up wrong. I inserted my public key without any kind of worker ID. The script is for dwarfpool, but when I go to their site and enter the key I get "invalid wallet".

Any help and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Buy the dip (not crypto but GPUs).
> 
> But realistically I don't think I'll get any GPU for dedicated mining right now. ZEC price has dropped 30%, but there are still around the same amount of people mining it. The difficulty didn't really go down. But the profit per card really took a hit.


Sure it did. There was a period of time when I was only making $35 a day with a ton of cards but it was still profitable. With a larger base of cards it helps offset the new ones though. Just grabbed another EVGA 1060 6GB. Takes me to 29 cards total. I'd like to get to 50.

6x Titan XP
9x 1070
2x 295x2
4x 980Ti
4x 1060 6GB
1x 1070Ti
1x 280x


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> 1050 isn't much of a mining card anyhow. I think the minimum I would bother with if ordering new would be a 1050Ti. But I haven't had to go that route. Picked up both a 1070Ti and a 1070 at regular price from Newegg in the past 12 hours. I was
> 
> hoping for 6GB 1060s but these will do just fine. I had to order a Z370 motherboard with one of them which I will likely just sell on Craigslist locally.


what is the regular price for 1070 and 1070ti cost?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Buy the dip (not crypto but GPUs).
> 
> But realistically I don't think I'll get any GPU for dedicated mining right now. ZEC price has dropped 30%, but there are still around the same amount of people mining it. The difficulty didn't really go down. But the profit per card really took a hit.


You make money at 1/3rd the payouts we're at if you bought your cards at MSRP

It's still very profitable lol

Why does the basic math on this elude people?

And why you think the ZEC price matters I have no idea. If you're mining ZEC u cuold me mining any of a hundred coins


----------



## Chargeit

How do you guys feel about 1050 ti's for $180? Should be much easier to sell later compared to the 1050's.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Sure it did. There was a period of time when I was only making $35 a day with a ton of cards but it was still profitable. With a larger base of cards it helps offset the new ones though. Just grabbed another EVGA 1060 6GB. Takes me to 29 cards total. I'd like to get to 50.
> 
> 6x Titan XP
> 9x 1070
> 2x 295x2
> 4x 980Ti
> 4x 1060 6GB
> 1x 1070Ti
> 1x 280x


All my budget was really only in ETH so for me buying cards with ETH I would only be losing money. Glad I did not buy cards after June 2017. I payed $800 CAD for 1080 Ti + $200 AIO ~ $750 USD. That was ~ 2 ETH then. Now 2 ETH ~ $2000. Considering all the heat problems I had in summer with running 12 cards I am glad I did not invest crypto into cards. I would onyl use real money to buy cards as a form of entrance.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> How do you guys feel about 1050 ti's for $180? Should be much easier to sell later compared to the 1050's.


$50?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> $50?


You think only $50? Was thinking more in the $70 range but really would depend on what the 1150 ends up being.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You think only $50? Was thinking more in the $70 range but really would depend on what the 1150 ends up being.


If you come to a point that the market if full of used cards nobody will care about 1050 Tis.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you come to a point that the market if full of used cards nobody will care about 1050 Tis.


Low power usage and no pcie connector required means they have their place.

*Ah, these do require a pcie connector

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M6Y671T/ref=crt_ewc_title_gw_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> All my budget was really only in ETH so for me buying cards with ETH I would only be losing money. Glad I did not buy cards after June 2017. I payed $800 CAD for 1080 Ti + $200 AIO ~ $750 USD. That was ~ 2 ETH then. Now 2 ETH ~ $2000. Considering all the heat problems I had in summer with running 12 cards I am glad I did not invest crypto into cards. I would onyl use real money to buy cards as a form of entrance.


I hear you. I am mining a few different things. I am going to likely quite XMR for a while as the difficulty there has made my cards tank. As soon as I reach my 1 XMR threshold I am going to stick these AMD cards back on nicehash. Let them mine BTC along with my CPUs and use that bitcoin directly at newegg for more gear. The rest will mine ZEC for investment.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is the regular price for 1070 and 1070ti cost?


About $400-500 depending on the model. The 1070Ti is about $450-600.


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Need some help. I've been running six 7990's for several days now and am still showing nothing for my efforts. Combined hash rate is approx. 6,000 h/s. I'm running Monero with Claymore's 10.2. I'm afraid I may have the start.bat file set up wrong. I inserted my public key without any kind of worker ID. The script is for dwarfpool, but when I go to their site and enter the key I get "invalid wallet".
> 
> Any help and advice would be appreciated.


Dont need a worker, thats just extra stats for tracking rigs really.

your command line should probably look like this:
./minerd -a cryptonight -o stratum+tcp://xmr-usa.dwarfpool.com:8005 -u WALLET.PAYMENT_ID.33 -p x

"x" will be your email address, make sure your email address is not a "bad" email address.. https://dwarfpool.com/faq/#bademail


----------



## rickyman0319

What is regular price for 1080 and 1080ti?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> What is regular price for 1080 and 1080ti?


1080 - $500-600
1080 Ti - $700-850


----------



## rickyman0319

i dont know if i buy overpriced gpu or not:

PNy 1070t- 620 include taxes (569 w/o taxes)
Pny 1080ti - 890 included taxes ( $825.99 w/o taxes)


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i dont know if i buy overpriced gpu or not:
> 
> PNy 1070t- 620 include taxes (569 w/o taxes)
> Pny 1080ti - 890 included taxes ( $825.99 w/o taxes)


By current standards it's not too bad. Right now the cheapest 1070 ti I'm seeing on amazon is $750. 1080 ti's are through the roof.


----------



## Chargeit

What type of storage should I use in my miner running windows 10 and nicehash? I have various hdd's on hand including hybrid. I also have various ssd. Using the system as a pure miner would the system benefit from going ssd or hybrid over a slow/small hdd? Is there something else I should consider? Thanks.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Just make sure the drive is at least 120 so you can make the virtual memory high enough.

You can use a hdd on a pure miner no problem, but youll be suffering when setting it up.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Just make sure the drive is at least 120 so you can make the virtual memory high enough.
> 
> You can use a hdd on a pure miner no problem, but youll be suffering when setting it up.


Thanks.

I have a 120gb ssd that I could use for it. Should make the setup go smoothly.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I have about 160 eur on Coinbase after I sold 0.011BTC. I get can 0.017btc for the same money. Should I just invest my funds?

Not alot, so not a big loss. ^^

Mining on a 1080Ti, 1070 and a 1060.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I have about 160 eur on Coinbase after I sold 0.011BTC. I get can 0.017btc for the same money. Should I just invest my funds?
> 
> Not alot, so not a big loss. ^^
> 
> Mining on a 1080Ti, 1070 and a 1060.


More to gain then lose if you don't need the money. Could also put it into more gpu's for mining if you have the room for it.


----------



## Blze001

So, I spend a lot of time on my computer doing school work, which means my 1070 is just kinda sitting there doing nothing. I know less than nothing about how you mine currency, and the more I try to learn about it, the more confused I get. Is there like a "Coin mining for morons" guide out there? I'm not looking to fund my retirement here, just make some extra bucks on the side while my computer is idling on Word anyway.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So, I spend a lot of time on my computer doing school work, which means my 1070 is just kinda sitting there doing nothing. I know less than nothing about how you mine currency, and the more I try to learn about it, the more confused I get. Is there like a "Coin mining for morons" guide out there? I'm not looking to fund my retirement here, just make some extra bucks on the side while my computer is idling on Word anyway.


The quick and dirty for slackers like me,

Get Nicehash https://www.nicehash.com/

Open a nicehash wallet and mine to that since the payout threshold is low 0.001 btc

Open a coinbase wallet and deposit your nicehash wallet here when you meet the threshold (Normally 0.001 but currently 0.002 while they work some things out). You can transfer btc from nicehash to coinbase free of charge so you're not taking a big hit ($30+) moving the coins around.

Hold, Sell or trade btc from coinbase = profit

Depending on the activity you may or may not notice much of a performance hit while mining and doing other stuff. I'd suggest at least testing cpu and gpu mining with the nicehash program. My 7820x brings in more btc then my fx6300/950 system.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The quick and dirty for slackers like me,
> 
> Get Nicehash https://www.nicehash.com/
> 
> Open a nicehash wallet and mine to that since the payout threshold is low 0.001 btc
> 
> Open a coinbase wallet and deposit your nicehash wallet here when you meet the threshold (Normally 0.001 but currently 0.002 while they work some things out). You can transfer btc from nicehash to coinbase free of charge so you're not taking a big hit ($30+) moving the coins around.
> 
> Hold, Sell or trade btc from coinbase = profit
> 
> Depending on the activity you may or may not notice much of a performance hit while mining and doing other stuff. I'd suggest at least testing cpu and gpu mining with the nicehash program. My 7820x brings in more btc then my fx6300/950 system.


Cool, thanks for the info. I'll play around with it. I know my 1070 isn't really good for mining, but like I said: the computer is running already, might as well put it's resources to work while I stare at my paper in panicked confusion.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the info. I'll play around with it. I know my 1070 isn't really good for mining, but like I said: the computer is running already, might as well put it's resources to work while I stare at my paper in panicked confusion.


It's pretty good for mining. At the current rate of $12,000 for btc you'd bring in $144/m before electricity off the 1070 and likely around $30 for the cpu (guessing on cpu).

Here is the nicehash profitability calculator.

https://www.nicehash.com/profitability-calculator/nvidia-gtx-1070?e=0.0&currency=USD


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the info. I'll play around with it. I know my 1070 isn't really good for mining, but like I said: the computer is running already, might as well put it's resources to work while I stare at my paper in panicked confusion.


I agree with chargeit, your 1070 is actually one of the better performing cards out there for mining.Consumption vs. hashrate is quite high. Volume is the name of the game though. While one 1070 is good, four are better, and eight are better than that, and on and on.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> You make money at 1/3rd the payouts we're at if you bought your cards at MSRP
> 
> It's still very profitable lol
> 
> Why does the basic math on this elude people?
> 
> And why you think the ZEC price matters I have no idea. If you're mining ZEC u cuold me mining any of a hundred coins


ZEC is one of the more profitable coin base on the mining calculators. There are other coins that looked more profitable when the price was up, but their price is less stable. Even now ZEC is back to above $500.

I'm sure it's still worth it to build a dedicated mining rig for people with cheaper power and higher risk tolerance. I'm just speaking from my own perspective.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is it possible to have a mining rig with 7 x Rx 580 that can OC with MSI afterburner and with one R9 290x. It seems that MSI afterburner is conflicting.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Is it possible to have a mining rig with 7 x Rx 580 that can OC with MSI afterburner and with one R9 290x. It seems that MSI afterburner is conflicting.


What's the issue with afterburner?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What's the issue with afterburner?


Like it doesn't want to OC more than one arch. I'll do further testing, maybe I didn't notice the message correctly.

It is the first R9 290x blower style, I just removed the dust from it with the EK block and put back the stock cooler that was never used with it. Damm, I think it would have been wiser just to install a pump a rad and a res.


What are the average Hashrate for eth I should get out of it
Should I mod the BIOS
What clocks should I use (It can do 1175/1375)
Another questiuons guys, I have a 750 watts psu and a 1000watts PSU (both evga supernova Gold) in my rig. Is it enough for 7 x Rx 580 and one R9 290x?

With BIOS mod, no OC, *my kill-a-watt is beeping and is showing 2150 watts?* (it is on a 20amp breaker/120v)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

That is a bit too high bu 580s are overclocked out of the box. You would have to undevolt them to increase efficiency. Also mine ETH with them and you can bring power ~ 130W per card.


----------



## 4thKor

Ok. I've got three 7990's cranking away with Claymore running Monero. Clocks at 1050, 1140, +20, 1700. 3300 h/s. My question is how do I check what I've done.

Pool address is: xmr-eu.dwarfpool.com:8005


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Ok. I've got three 7990's cranking away with Claymore running Monero. Clocks at 1050, 1140, +20, 1700. 3300 h/s. My question is how do I check what I've done.
> 
> Pool address is: xmr-eu.dwarfpool.com:8005


Any reason why you mining Monero?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Any reason why you mining Monero?


Suggestions?

Question. Can I run 10 gpu's in win 7? I'm running six now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Question. Can I run 10 gpu's in win 7? I'm running six now.


I have not tried but most people either run Linux or Windows 10 for lots of GPUs.

whattomine.com


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Like it doesn't want to OC more than one arch. I'll do further testing, maybe I didn't notice the message correctly.
> 
> It is the first R9 290x blower style, I just removed the dust from it with the EK block and put back the stock cooler that was never used with it. Damm, I think it would have been wiser just to install a pump a rad and a res.
> 
> 
> What are the average Hashrate for eth I should get out of it
> Should I mod the BIOS
> What clocks should I use (It can do 1175/1375)
> Another questiuons guys, I have a 750 watts psu and a 1000watts PSU (both evga supernova Gold) in my rig. Is it enough for 7 x Rx 580 and one R9 290x?
> 
> With BIOS mod, no OC, *my kill-a-watt is beeping and is showing 2150 watts?* (it is on a 20amp breaker/120v)


Which version of afterburner and which driver are you using? You prolly have to figure out which combo works best for your situation

Should be around 30Mh/s on stock 290x, overclocked can go higher but powerhog if that is your concern
If not concern clock it as high as you can go

Sounds like psu's should be enough to power all the cards


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Question. Can I run 10 gpu's in win 7? I'm running six now.


ETH is likely more profitable. I had my 295X2s mining monero on nanopool and the profitability was great at first but slowly dwindled down to next to nothing. I switched over to nicehash on this rig to see what it would run.

Getting 225h/s on xmr from the cpu 3930k at stock speeds
110MH/s ETH and 3.1GH/s on decred.

The 280x on this one is surprisingly getting 325sol/s on ZEC. Altogether it is just under $20/day on this setup. Not bad, the per day on XMR directly had dropped to like $6/day.

Frustrating that nanopool won't let me change my payout from 1XMR, I am at 0.965. Next week I will let it run for whatever it needs to get to the payout. Frustrating but I am not going to just leave that behind.

If I were you I would start with nicehash and let it run for a week or two to see what algorithms it is running on your equipment. Since those 7990s are 3gb per gpu you might be most profitable on ZEC.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> ZEC is one of the more profitable coin base on the mining calculators. There are other coins that looked more profitable when the price was up, but their price is less stable. Even now ZEC is back to above $500.
> 
> I'm sure it's still worth it to build a dedicated mining rig for people with cheaper power and higher risk tolerance. I'm just speaking from my own perspective.


ZEC has not been at the top of the list for my 1080s/Ti outside a few days since i've had them in late June.

Often i've doubled what ZEC gets

ZEC is not the benchmark (again there is no reason to think there is, why you think the price of the coin matters i have no idea. Irrelevant. Verge is crapping* on ZEC in profitability right now for me)

50% of the time (maybe over i just miss some) the best coins to mines are ones that don't show up on the bigger calculators. Usually you have to go sell them on a small exchange like cryptopia or one of the even smaller ones.

Just look up skunkhash algo coins.

You have no idea what you're talking about.

Please don't give advice. I'm on track to make my money back in 120 days if i started over again today. it's basic math one of those calcualtors could tell u.

If you've got an investment opportunity that will easily double my capital with a significant hedge i'm all ears. lol


----------



## 4thKor

I switched over to mining pool hub, but I'm still running Monero. ZCash says I don't have enough GPU memory and downclocks me to 500 mhz. Still at 100% usage, but half speed. No go on that unless I can configure differently.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I switched over to mining pool hub, but I'm still running Monero. ZCash says I don't have enough GPU memory and downclocks me to 500 mhz. Still at 100% usage, but half speed. No go on that unless I can configure differently.


What miner are you using for ZCash?


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> ZEC has not been at the top of the list for my 1080s/Ti outside a few days since i've had them in late June.
> 
> Often i've doubled what ZEC gets
> 
> ZEC is not the benchmark (again there is no reason to think there is, why you think the price of the coin matters i have no idea. Irrelevant. Verge is crapping* on ZEC in profitability right now for me)
> 
> 50% of the time (maybe over i just miss some) the best coins to mines are ones that don't show up on the bigger calculators. Usually you have to go sell them on a small exchange like cryptopia or one of the even smaller ones.
> 
> Just look up skunkhash algo coins.
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Please don't give advice. I'm on track to make my money back in 120 days if i started over again today. it's basic math one of those calcualtors could tell u.
> 
> If you've got an investment opportunity that will easily double my capital with a significant hedge i'm all ears. lol


You can chase whatever is the most profitable coin right now, I'm more hesitant to mine whatever coin that's been pumped up in value thus it looks like it's more valuable. I'm not dead set on ZEC, it's just a nice middle ground of market cap and profitability. I will continue to post 'advice' (more like my own opinion), if you don't like it then don't take it.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> You can chase whatever is the most profitable coin right now, I'm more hesitant to mine whatever coin that's been pumped up in value thus it looks like it's more valuable. I'm not dead set on ZEC, it's just a nice middle ground of market cap and profitability. I will continue to post 'advice' (more like my own opinion), if you don't like it then don't take it.


What you should do is either auto exchange into a coin of your choice from something like z mining hub. Then you can get paid out in larger cap coins and have a more balanced portfolio

Or you just funnel it into bittrex/binanance and add it to your trading portfolio (this is what i generally do after my position becomes too large in a single coin or I don't like it's short term prospects)

Makes very little sense to be mining something that isn't very near the top of the payouts for the day on your hardware. If you really think ZEC is gonna boom tomorrow just use your payouts to buy ZEC. . .(or whatever coin you feel is a good play for you)


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What miner are you using for ZCash?


I was using Claymore's ZCash AMD Miner v12.6.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I was using Claymore's ZCash AMD Miner v12.6.


Try v12.5. I have no problem with 7970s.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The quick and dirty for slackers like me,
> 
> Get Nicehash https://www.nicehash.com/
> 
> Open a nicehash wallet and mine to that since the payout threshold is low 0.001 btc
> 
> Open a coinbase wallet and deposit your nicehash wallet here when you meet the threshold (Normally 0.001 but currently 0.002 while they work some things out). You can transfer btc from nicehash to coinbase free of charge so you're not taking a big hit ($30+) moving the coins around.
> 
> Hold, Sell or trade btc from coinbase = profit
> 
> Depending on the activity you may or may not notice much of a performance hit while mining and doing other stuff. I'd suggest at least testing cpu and gpu mining with the nicehash program. My 7820x brings in more btc then my fx6300/950 system.






You mention free transfer from nicehash wallet to coinbase exchange, is it also free to get the payment from nicehash to their wallet (not counting the cut they take, just transaction fee to move)? If I recall correctly, getting payments sent to any other wallet will have a NH fee plus a BTC transaction fee and then eventually moving the BTC when wanting to trade or sell would require a second BTC transaction fee, correct me if wrong.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> 
> You mention free transfer from nicehash wallet to coinbase exchange, is it also free to get the payment from nicehash to their wallet (not counting the cut they take, just transaction fee to move)? If I recall correctly, getting payments sent to any other wallet will have a NH fee plus a BTC transaction fee and then eventually moving the BTC when wanting to trade or sell would require a second BTC transaction fee, correct me if wrong.


yea it's the segwit transaction fee that will hit you heaviest.

Unless you had faith in coinbase to keep your address stable in the wallet, yea you'd have to eat two. One to your cold storage or wherever. Then to coinbase

You could do straight to coinbase probably you'd just have to be very disciplined about making sure everything was going smoothly.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> 
> You mention free transfer from nicehash wallet to coinbase exchange, is it also free to get the payment from nicehash to their wallet (not counting the cut they take, just transaction fee to move)? If I recall correctly, getting payments sent to any other wallet will have a NH fee plus a BTC transaction fee and then eventually moving the BTC when wanting to trade or sell would require a second BTC transaction fee, correct me if wrong.


From what I understand you just pay the base fee they charge and do not have to pay a transaction fee since the payment is within their own system.

I'm liking the current setup since I'm seeing quick turn around from mining the btc to seeing it in my nicehash wallet to having it deposited in my coinbase wallet.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Depending on how long this 0.1 BTC minumum payout to external wallets stays, it might be better to swap over. Although i wasn't planning to sell or trade often.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Depending on how long this 0.1 BTC minumum payout to external wallets stays, it might be better to swap over. Although i wasn't planning to sell or trade often.


External wallets are problematic right now. Have about $140ish at current rates waiting on being put into my coinbase wallet. Hit over 0.01 about a week ago and then moved my 1080 ti system to the nicehash wallet and left the other rig on the coinbase wallet. Finally got tired of waiting for it to payout and have both my systems on the nicehash wallet. Don't feel as tied down since the btc is in and out quickly.

Still waiting on my parts for my dedicated mining rig. We got snowed out for the last few days so everything is shut down. I'm still planning on denying the 1050's but still building the rig with what I have. My friend has a gtx 980 laying around I'm thinking about trying to buy from him. *What do you guys think about a gtx 980 for $220?*

**To clear things up, the btc I'm waiting on was mined directly to my coinbase wallet which is why it's in limbo waiting for them to do transactions to external wallets. Mine->Nicehash-->Coinbase is quick and works.


----------



## mrtbahgs

The mined coin in limbo will eventually get forfeited I think if it doesn't see activity every now and then, unless that is strictly for the super low balances with no activity. Either way, might be worth mining for 12 hours or a day once a month to be sure until they let it pay out.

I get holding it for a higher threshold, but 0.1 is a bit extreme. Either do like 0.025 or at least let us decide if we want to lose the $30 fee or whatever it is. Im not sure how much I'd trust them with unpaid 0.05+ balances right now, they still need to rebuild trust and security. Part of this holding may also be due to them using it as a way to repay the hacked balances?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> The mined coin in limbo will eventually get forfeited I think if it doesn't see activity every now and then, unless that is strictly for the super low balances with no activity. Either way, might be worth mining for 12 hours or a day once a month to be sure until they let it pay out.
> 
> I get holding it for a higher threshold, but 0.1 is a bit extreme. Either do like 0.025 or at least let us decide if we want to lose the $30 fee or whatever it is. Im not sure how much I'd trust them with unpaid 0.05+ balances right now, they still need to rebuild trust and security. Part of this holding may also be due to them using it as a way to repay the hacked balances?


The discard time is 30 days for 0.0001 btc, 90 days for 0.001 btc and they do not mention a discard time for anything over that. My wallet is over 0.01 so I should be good at least 90 days.

I find it pretty shady. I'd take the $20 or $30 hit to get my coin out of there. Luckily I get a payout every 1.5 days right now and can withdraw from their wallet every 3 days otherwise I don't think I'd stick to mining with them.


----------



## methadon36

Just woke up to the sound of popping and crackling.. Look over and see sparks flying all over the back of my rig. Was mining overnight and the power cord melted








Was mining with Nicehash overnight and this just happened. the rig is fine but that was a close one


----------



## ltpdttcdft

Yeeouch! Scary!
PSU model and wattage? Was that the original power cord? How old?


----------



## methadon36

EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G2 Power Supply .. Not sure if the cable is the original one.. PSU is 2 years old and cables are about the same age. Lucky I gotten VTO from work or my house would of burnt down.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> Just woke up to the sound of popping and crackling.. Look over and see sparks flying all over the back of my rig. Was mining overnight and the power cord melted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was mining with Nicehash overnight and this just happened. the rig is fine but that was a close one


Looks thin in the picture.

Is that a 16 gauge cord? I've adamantly used nothing but 14 gauge cords for 1kW units, and 12 gauge cords for 1.5+ kW units.

Either way, luckily this didn't turn out badly!


----------



## 4thKor

Finally figured out the problem with Etherium. Not enough RAM. It takes 8 gb for the virtual mem setting too work. I'm up and running dual Etherium + SIA at 74 Mh/s. Three 7990's (6 gpu's). Pulling 1,600 watts! Was at 1,000 with XMR.

Is that any good?

EDIT: Had major issues with everything. Was running Catalyst 15.7 and AB 4.4. Temps went through the roof. Plus AB wasn't letting me down clock two chips. Showed both at 1100 with clocks set at 950. Have installed 15.12 with AB 4.0 and set max usage to 90. Also dropped voltage to 1100 and all clocks are now 950. All looks good with temps in mid-seventies and watts at 1250 max. MUCH better!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Finally figured out the problem with Etherium. Not enough RAM. It takes 8 gb for the virtual mem setting too work. I'm up and running dual Etherium + SIA at 74 Mh/s. Three 7990's (6 gpu's). Pulling 1,600 watts! Was at 1,000 with XMR.
> 
> Is that any good?
> 
> EDIT: Had major issues with everything. Was running Catalyst 15.7 and AB 4.4. Temps went through the roof. Plus AB wasn't letting me down clock two chips. Showed both at 1100 with clocks set at 950. Have installed 15.12 with AB 4.0 and set max usage to 90. Also dropped voltage to 1100 and all clocks are now 950. All looks good with temps in mid-seventies and watts at 1250 max. MUCH better!


Stop dual mining and dont mine ETH with 7990s.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Stop dual mining and dont mine ETH with 7990s.


Then what DO I mine?

By this http://red-miner.com/en/ethereum-na-msi-hd-7970/ I show a profit of over four grand per year.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Then what DO I mine?
> 
> By this http://red-miner.com/en/ethereum-na-msi-hd-7970/ I show a profit of over four grand per year.


I've never looked at 7970's but i would recommend going to bitcoin talk and finding the appropriate thread for your GPU

There you will get up to date discussion on what people are doin with your cards.

The 1080ti and 1080 threads in bitciontalk have been a gold mine for me.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> I've never looked at 7970's but i would recommend going to bitcoin talk and finding the appropriate thread for your GPU
> 
> There you will get up to date discussion on what people are doin with your cards.
> 
> The 1080ti and 1080 threads in bitciontalk have been a gold mine for me.


Been there. Done that. That's how I finally learned how to set these up. I'm showing coin in both wallets after just a few hours.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0



Not a thing of beauty....


----------



## STEvil

Best to mine with Tahiti core is Zec. Its big time core power usage though. Eth loves memory frequency but 3gb isnt enough for it these days as shown by only getting ~12MH/gpu on your cards. Those same cards used to clear 24MH+ back in the day but the memory requirement for Eth slowly increases over time due to DAG file size.

For reference you look to be doing about $2.20/day per gpu. With 7950's and 70's i'm currently averaging $2.50-$2.90 @ 270-315 Sol/s

Now if we were talking 6GB cards things might be different...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> Best to mine with Tahiti core is Zec. Its big time core power usage though. Eth loves memory frequency but 3gb isnt enough for it these days as shown by only getting ~12MH/gpu on your cards. Those same cards used to clear 24MH+ back in the day but the memory requirement for Eth slowly increases over time due to DAG file size.
> 
> For reference you look to be doing about $2.20/day per gpu. With 7950's and 70's i'm currently averaging $2.50-$2.90 @ 270-315 Sol/s
> 
> Now if we were talking 6GB cards things might be different...


You win. Now running ZCash. Now that I know how to do the config files.









Running at 1780 H/s. Any good?


----------



## STEvil

1780 works out to 296.7 Sol/s per GPU. Depending on GPU clock speed sounds about right, just a hair low of max capable output without getting into voltage/bios stuff.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> 1780 works out to 296.7 Sol/s per GPU. Depending on GPU clock speed sounds about right, just a hair low of max capable output without getting into voltage/bios stuff.


Clocking now. Looks like 1040 @ 1.12v is about right. 1820 H/s.

Does clocking memory higher help?


----------



## awdrifter

ZEC loves memory speed. By forcing my GTX970 to run at P0 and oc'ing the vram 7760mhz I gained about 20 sol/s (from 290ish to 310 sol/s).


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You win. Now running ZCash. Now that I know how to do the config files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 1780 H/s. Any good?


That's decent - mines like a pair of flogged 1080 TI's.

So I just went full out and added two more GP100 based cards to the stable. I've done the math and I have enough cooling to cover me till may, at which point I'll need to do something else.

Should I start selling gear now or wait till it's paid off. Hard call to make


----------



## 4thKor

Now's the time to sell. I've offloaded two 980 Ti's, seven 980's, two 970's, one 770, and three 7990's just this week!

Bumped RAM to 1700. Increased to 1850 H/s.


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Clocking now. Looks like 1040 @ 1.12v is about right. 1820 H/s.
> 
> Does clocking memory higher help?


memory speed helps but its not as important as core.

Should have sold me the 7990's


----------



## Chargeit

Got my miner up and running last night. Was going to temp run my 950 and hd7770 but realized the hd7770 can't mine using the newer nicehash. Need to fill this thing up. Ordered a 1050 ti but I want to reserve the rest of the spots for higher pay gpu's.

For the case I had to scrape my first idea since I went too complicated requiring a lot of wood glue for dowels and dados when it's too cold for the glue to set in my shop. Got annoyed and ended up scrapping it and using a build that I adjusted for the powered risers. I currently have 4 risers but could extend it to 6. Now that I have one built I can take measurements off it and build a nicer one when the weather is better.

Have some pcie extension cables coming in.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the highest hashrate for 1080ti on zcash?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is the highest hashrate for 1080ti on zcash?


800


----------



## rickyman0319

i have pny 1080ti and i only got 600-700 . what is ur setting for it?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i have pny 1080ti and i only got 600-700 . what is ur setting for it?


You said the highest.

2050/6000


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You said the highest.
> 
> 2050/6000


http://www.pny.com/geforce-gtx-1080ti-blower-edition

this is my gpu.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i have pny 1080ti and i only got 600-700 . what is ur setting for it?


I think he's talking full power stability/power consumption not a factor

You can jack it up pretty high but you're gong to have to spend some time figuring out just exactly how high OC's your cards are stable with

My cards at ~725 are extremely stable i could probably leave them there a year and they would just keep chugging away


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> I think he's talking full power stability/power consumption not a factor
> 
> You can jack it up pretty high but you're gong to have to spend some time figuring out just exactly how high OC's your cards are stable with
> 
> My cards at ~725 are extremely stable i could probably leave them there a year and they would just keep chugging away


He asked the highest so I told him the highest.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> He asked the highest so I told him the highest.


Yea that's what i said....

You don't run your cards that way

Well i didn't' say it directly but i very strongly implied it. In what other scenario would up time and power consumption not be a factor but just short term seeing what it could do.


----------



## rickyman0319

is this correct way to overclock?


----------



## soureraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> is this correct way to overclock?


You're thermally throttling and that's not surprising since you mentioned you're using PNY Blower cooler. When I used to use the FE cooler on 1080 Ti, it barely kept it cool even at 0.8v (lowest voltage curve possible/ ~80% power level) meanwhile sounding like a jet engine taking off. You'll want to get an aftermarket cooler or just stick to undervolting.


----------



## rickyman0319

how do i undervolt?

anyway my 1080ti is in the office room while i am in the bedroom. it is across from it. how do i keep it from trottling the zcash hashrate?


----------



## 4thKor

So how long does it take Zcash to appear on Mining Pool Hub? My Etherium and SIA accounts appeared almost immediately. After three days I still don't even show a Zcash account.


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do i undervolt?
> 
> anyway my 1080ti is in the office room while i am in the bedroom. it is across from it. how do i keep it from trottling the zcash hashrate?


crank up temperature limit, crank up fan speed, increase power limit after that if comfortable.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> So how long does it take Zcash to appear on Mining Pool Hub? My Etherium and SIA accounts appeared almost immediately. After three days I still don't even show a Zcash account.


Instantly.


----------



## rickyman0319

max temp limit is 90 i am in 85. how high shall i crack up the fan speed?



is this correct speed?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Instantly.


So what have I done wrong? Config I'm using in Claymore:

ZecMiner64.exe -zpool ssl://us-east.equihash-hub.miningpoolhub.com:20570 -zwal xxxxx.xx -zpsw x -cclock 1050 -mclock 1600 -cvddc 1120

"x" indicates actual workername.worker.

Think I figured it out. ReadMe specifically states workername.worker doesn't work. Got a ZCash account and entered transparent address into start.bat and I think all is well now. I hope.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Anybody know anything about connecting GPUs with x16 to x1 riser cables to the Asus Rampage V Extreme and Edition 10 boards?

I ask as I had five cards running just fine on my edition 10 board with four 1070s with waterblocks on the four main slots and a 1060 on the x4 slot with the x16 to x1 installed there. It was a little bit buggy getting it to work in the very beginning but once I was in Windows it was fine. After that first successful launch it was plenty stable. Then I tried adding another 1070 into the x1 slot and the system would not load at all. Just a death loop on the debugging code display. After several resets I got it to load to the login screen and it would let me attempt to login. The spinning dot circle would make about one pass and freeze. My cursor would move around and the blue windows loading wheel would spin but nothing beyond that.

So I got frustrated and tried the two cards with riser cables on my Asus rampage v extreme that has two pcie SSDs and two Titan XPs. All four slots are full so again riser cables and the same response.

I am going to build a dedicated miner this evening with the colorful b250 pro so it likely doesn't much matter but it would be nice to be able to expand these rampage boards to 6 gpus.


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> Anybody know anything about connecting GPUs with x16 to x1 riser cables to the Asus Rampage V Extreme and Edition 10 boards?
> 
> I ask as I had five cards running just fine on my edition 10 board with four 1070s with waterblocks on the four main slots and a 1060 on the x4 slot with the x16 to x1 installed there. It was a little bit buggy getting it to work in the very beginning but once I was in Windows it was fine. After that first successful launch it was plenty stable. Then I tried adding another 1070 into the x1 slot and the system would not load at all. Just a death loop on the debugging code display. After several resets I got it to load to the login screen and it would let me attempt to login. The spinning dot circle would make about one pass and freeze. My cursor would move around and the blue windows loading wheel would spin but nothing beyond that.
> 
> So I got frustrated and tried the two cards with riser cables on my Asus rampage v extreme that has two pcie SSDs and two Titan XPs. All four slots are full so again riser cables and the same response.
> 
> I am going to build a dedicated miner this evening with the colorful b250 pro so it likely doesn't much matter but it would be nice to be able to expand these rampage boards to 6 gpus.


You will want to enable above 4G decoding. If that doesn't help, you could be running into issues with which card is first in line as far as the initial display is concerned.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> You will want to enable above 4G decoding. If that doesn't help, you could be running into issues with which card is first in line as far as the initial display is concerned.


After reading up on it, this does sound like it will meet my needs. Thank you.

Is the rep system dead on this new format?

LOL. looks like it has been replaced with a like button


----------



## HarrisLam

[off-topic]

still can't quite get used to the new forums interface. Replying to get the record back in first.

Used to just click on my avatar and get straight back into the threads I frequent. Not sure how I do that now.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm currently running Nicehash with fx6300 1060/2x1050ti/950 and my 1050 ti's are both running really hot. I have all the fan speeds set between 60 - 70%. The 10xx gpu's are running Neoscrypt and the 950 is running equihash. 

Any idea what could be causing this? On the single fan 1050 ti I'd say it was because it was single fan but the dual fan evga is doing the same thing. The 1060 and 950 on the other hand are running very cool. 

I'm attaching pictures of my temps and physical layout of my gpu's.


----------



## STEvil

Neoscrypt is a core-power heavy algorithm.

http://whattomine.com/coins?utf8=✓&...dapt_q_750Ti=0&adapt_q_10606=0&adapt_q_1070=0


----------



## Chargeit

STEvil said:


> Neoscrypt is a core-power heavy algorithm.
> 
> http://whattomine.com/coins?utf8=✓&...dapt_q_750Ti=0&adapt_q_10606=0&adapt_q_1070=0


Thanks.

I'll check it out.

**Lowered their power to 85% and that kept them in the low 70's overnight. Odd that they run so much hotter then my 1060 or even 1080 ti running Neoscrypt.


----------



## cdawall

STEvil said:


> Neoscrypt is a core-power heavy algorithm.
> 
> http://whattomine.com/coins?utf8=✓&...dapt_q_750Ti=0&adapt_q_10606=0&adapt_q_1070=0


To a point, it still needs memory clock for optimal performance. I did a TPU write up on all of the algorithms (still need to finish it)


----------



## STEvil

cdawall said:


> To a point, it still needs memory clock for optimal performance. I did a TPU write up on all of the algorithms (still need to finish it)


I mean that it primarily uses core power, not that memory doesnt influence at all. Its even rated higher than equihash for power use on that link I gave.


----------



## cdawall

STEvil said:


> I mean that it primarily uses core power, not that memory doesnt influence at all. Its even rated higher than equihash for power use on that link I gave.


It uses less power when I configured my cards out that equihash, but it does just keep scaling with more core clock. So maybe they ran the power higher for some weird reason or EWBF was unable to max out the power limit for some reason. 

HSR miner get better results than this in theory, but I am not quite sold that it is higher at the pool and it is certainly unstable in my usage, but this is the latest CCminer KlausT fork










EWBF uses the exact same amount of power.


----------



## Juicin

SavantStrike said:


> You will want to enable above 4G decoding. If that doesn't help, you could be running into issues with which card is first in line as far as the initial display is concerned.


4g decoding and you have to set something to gen 1 or 2 (i forget the setting)

Throttles your input from GPU but it doesn't matter for mining. 

Those are the obvious reasons it won't let you go over 4


----------



## diggiddi

Another Cryptocurrency Exchange Hit – Coincheck Confirms Theft Bigger Than Mt Gox

Coincheck said it didn’t know how the 500 million tokens went missing, but it is working to ensure the safety of all assets. Cryptocurrency exchanges are prime targets for criminal activity right now, especially since bitcoin rose to exponential heights at the end of last year.

https://wccftech.com/cryptocurrency-exchange-hit-coincheck-hack-bigger-than-mt-gox/

ouch!!


----------



## diggiddi

*Coincheck Hack biggest ever*

I hope no one here lost any coin


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys I have two questions. (I'm still new to all this)

#1: What should I mine with 2 x GTX 1080ti and 8 x RX 580? (Currently mining Sia and Ethereum)

#2:Is that a good overclock for my GTX 1080ti or should I lower the Power Limit?


----------



## SavantStrike

KaRLiToS said:


> Hey guys I have two questions. (I'm still new to all this)
> 
> #1: What should I mine with 2 x GTX 1080ti and 8 x RX 580? (Currently mining Sia and Ethereum)
> 
> #2:Is that a good overclock for my GTX 1080ti or should I lower the Power Limit?


90C temp limit with Max power. Those cards have to be water cooled or they'd be dead already. Do yourself a favor and unlink power and temp, and set temp to 70C max (60 is better).

Mining ethereum on the 1080 TI is a waste. Something equihash based (like zcash) or neoscrypt (like verge) is a better fit. The 580's are great for ethereum so you night as well leave them alone.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Has anyone used those PCIE x4 riser that can house 4 USB/Riser in one slot?


----------



## SavantStrike

ZealotKi11er said:


> Has anyone used those PCIE x4 riser that can house 4 USB/Riser in one slot?


They work great, but if you use them in windows you need to put them in x1 slots or the pcie expander functionality goes wonky.

They also require a motherboard with above 4G decoding.


----------



## ku4eto

ZealotKi11er said:


> Has anyone used those PCIE x4 riser that can house 4 USB/Riser in one slot?


I was looking around for those 2USB/Riser ones. Hardly found any info, and they are not really popular in my country. China, here we come!


----------



## Hueristic

So it looks like Tethers time may be drawing to a close and when that goes don't have funds on Bitfinex!

https://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinMar...dman_llp_website_no_longer_lists_bitfinex_as/


----------



## rickyman0319

what is a good pool to mine eth? is nanopool good or not? 

is https://ethermine.org/ good? 

shall i change the pool or stay at nanopool?


----------



## rickyman0319

what is a good pool to mine eth? is nanopool good or not? 

is https://ethermine.org/ good? 

shall i change the pool or stay at nanopool?


----------



## KaRLiToS

SavantStrike said:


> 90C temp limit with Max power. Those cards have to be water cooled or they'd be dead already. Do yourself a favor and unlink power and temp, and set temp to 70C max (60 is better).
> 
> Mining ethereum on the 1080 TI is a waste. Something equihash based (like zcash) or neoscrypt (like verge) is a better fit. The 580's are great for ethereum so you night as well leave them alone.


Watercooled, I'm inm the process of trying to mine Zclassic but I really need help.

I'm starting to use excavator but I need to create a wallet and with the test line I found on a web site, only one GTX 1080ti is used.

excavator -a equihash -s us-east.equihash-hub.miningpoolhub.com:20575 -u llazzaro.test -p password -d 2 -ca -ca


----------



## Hequaqua

rickyman0319 said:


> what is a good pool to mine eth? is nanopool good or not?
> 
> is https://ethermine.org/ good?
> 
> shall i change the pool or stay at nanopool?


That's who I've been mining with since I started back in late August. No issues at all really. They did have some outages a while back, but they reduced the fees for a bit to make up for it. Overall, very happy with my experience with them. :thumb:


----------



## rickyman0319

what pool r u mining?


----------



## Hequaqua

The ETH pool. US(East)

EDIT:

Here are my currents stats...I like how they have it all laid out. 

https://ethermine.org/miners/F44b6DC6d20a60eC1Df7aadfD1aaAe67535f5559


----------



## rickyman0319

what gpu r u using? 

what is ur setting for it?


----------



## rickyman0319

what gpu r u using? 

what is ur setting for it?

i have xfx 570 and 580


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm using three cards in three rigs.

My main rig is GTX1080, I'm at 1835/[email protected] 
They other card is a GTX1060, I'm not sure of the settings(it mines 24/7).
I also use my son's rig when he's not gaming. It's a RX470 at stock settings.


----------



## rickyman0319

i got xfx 570 and 580 mining eth. i got pny 1080ti mining zcash. 

all amd card is modded bios with some oc. 1080ti is oced. 

i also got nib 1070ti and 1060. i dont know which card i am going to mine. 

eth or zcash?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

rickyman0319 said:


> i got xfx 570 and 580 mining eth. i got pny 1080ti mining zcash.
> 
> all amd card is modded bios with some oc. 1080ti is oced.
> 
> i also got nib 1070ti and 1060. i dont know which card i am going to mine.
> 
> eth or zcash?


ZEC with both.


----------



## coc_james

Hello all. I'm extremely new to mining, like, I am sideloading Mint right now so I can run mining software. I literally know nothing about it. I have a pretty strong gaming rig and someone suggested I give mining a shot. I am running a 7700k at 5.1, and dual 1080ti Gigabyte Waterforce. I started at the beginning of the thread but it seems some of the info is antiquated. Could someone point me in the right direction?
Which coin should I mine with my rig?
Which software? 
How to wallet? 
Whatever other pertinent info I might need.

I know I could search the web but it seems like there's more agenda than actual help out there.

Thank you.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

coc_james said:


> Hello all. I'm extremely new to mining, like, I am sideloading Mint right now so I can run mining software. I literally know nothing about it. I have a pretty strong gaming rig and someone suggested I give mining a shot. I am running a 7700k at 5.1, and dual 1080ti Gigabyte Waterforce. I started at the beginning of the thread but it seems some of the info is antiquated. Could someone point me in the right direction?
> Which coin should I mine with my rig?
> Which software?
> How to wallet?
> Whatever other pertinent info I might need.
> 
> I know I could search the web but it seems like there's more agenda than actual help out there.
> 
> Thank you.


There are 1000s of video online. Its too much info you explain on a post. Basically you have to do some reading. The basics is to go to whattomine and tells you which coins is best and then based on that you google which place takes that coin and what software to use to mine. The more established coins are ZEC and ETH for mining. There are others that you can make more profit but you have to go through more trouble. With 1080 Ti you want to mine ZEC to start things off. I use flypool.


----------



## coc_james

ZealotKi11er said:


> There are 1000s of video online. Its too much info you explain on a post. Basically you have to do some reading. The basics is to go to whattomine and tells you which coins is best and then based on that you google which place takes that coin and what software to use to mine. The more established coins are ZEC and ETH for mining. There are others that you can make more profit but you have to go through more trouble. With 1080 Ti you want to mine ZEC to start things off. I use flypool.


Thank you. Yeah, I get that I'm going to have to do some research. Thank you, you actually gave me a key peice of info; which currency to chase with 1080tis.


----------



## rickyman0319

where do u guys mined zec ? 

nanopool
supernova
flypool from ethermine


----------



## steadly2004

Anybody want to trade 1 Monero (actually like 0.99) for some ether or Bitcoin? I usually use nicehash but had to switch when it went down for a bit. I can't trade on coinbase/gdax which I usually use. And I tried to sign up for another exchange and it was difficult to get the verification correct, then the account without any money in it got hacked. I got verification of login from like 10 different countries within an hour. So, not sure where to trade the Monero.


----------



## Darkpriest667

rickyman0319 said:


> where do u guys mined zec ?
> 
> nanopool
> supernova
> flypool from ethermine



I use nanopool


----------



## Laithan

Just curious, I know it's not the best gen for mining ROI but does anyone use Maxwell cards for mining? With the ability to MOD the BIOS you can push performance closer to the 10xx series range..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Laithan said:


> Just curious, I know it's not the best gen for mining ROI but does anyone use Maxwell cards for mining? With the ability to MOD the BIOS you can push performance closer to the 10xx series range..


Performance wise they are not that much slower at some coins but use more power. Also with all the 10 series and other RX cards in hands of the miners trying to resell 9 series cards in case of a crash would be hard.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I guess fees dropped enough to go back to payouts, but again on a new day of the week since I just got my payout this morning... 
I am not sure if they are paying the hacked coin back in February, I know it says announcement by the end of this month, I will likely have to wait until .01 BTC again for that.


----------



## Chargeit

What algorithms are you guys running on Nicehash? My 10xx gpu's favor Neoscrypt and my 9xx Equihash. After playing around some I feel like Equihash is the better option all around. Seems like it's the most solid earner and doesn't work the hardware nearly as hard. Some of the other algorithms seem easy to game and they'll put up good numbers to pull you in then drop in profitability. 

What are others using Nicehash take on this? Personally keep going back to Equihash. Am I missing out on something?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Chargeit said:


> What algorithms are you guys running on Nicehash? My 10xx gpu's favor Neoscrypt and my 9xx Equihash. After playing around some I feel like Equihash is the better option all around. Seems like it's the most solid earner and doesn't work the hardware nearly as hard. Some of the other algorithms seem easy to game and they'll put up good numbers to pull you in then drop in profitability.
> 
> What are others using Nicehash take on this? Personally keep going back to Equihash. Am I missing out on something?


I originally let it run most algos, some seemed to crash the driver during a benchmark so I unchecked them. 
Over time i found some would crash my drivers when swapping to another algo so I tried to stop using those as well.
Eventually I would end up having days where it killed the drivers one too many times and not be able to mine at all since it didn't recognize a GPU and I'd have to restart the PC to get it going again.
With that plus a time that I was going to be out of town for like 8 days straight, I decided to just have Equihash be the only one it mines and leave it 24/7. 
I have just kept it that way ever since and figure I am getting the best or near the best rate at all times and it is completely stable so over the long run it seems to be the smarter way or at least smarter "set it and forget it" way.

I just have a single 1070 that is OCed so things may be different if someone has a bunch of GPUs or various models.


----------



## Chargeit

mrtbahgs said:


> I originally let it run most algos, some seemed to crash the driver during a benchmark so I unchecked them.
> Over time i found some would crash my drivers when swapping to another algo so I tried to stop using those as well.
> Eventually I would end up having days where it killed the drivers one too many times and not be able to mine at all since it didn't recognize a GPU and I'd have to restart the PC to get it going again.
> With that plus a time that I was going to be out of town for like 8 days straight, I decided to just have Equihash be the only one it mines and leave it 24/7.
> I have just kept it that way ever since and figure I am getting the best or near the best rate at all times and it is completely stable so over the long run it seems to be the smarter way or at least smarter "set it and forget it" way.
> 
> I just have a single 1070 that is OCed so things may be different if someone has a bunch of GPUs or various models.


Yep. Looking like just setting Nicehash to mine Equihash and leaving it is the way to go for the most reliable mining with 9xx/10xx gpu's.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I desperately need help setting everything to mine Zclassic.

I have set the:
-Zclassic Swing Wallet
-MiningPoolHub
-EWBF

But nothing seem to mine into miningpoolhub, I think EWBF is not set correctly.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

What's the most profitable coin to mine right now with Nvidia cards? Right now I am mining Zcash...


----------



## KaRLiToS

xxicrimsonixx said:


> What's the most profitable coin to mine right now with Nvidia cards? Right now I am mining Zcash...


ZClassic for my GTX 1080tis according to www.whattimine.com


----------



## SavantStrike

KaRLiToS said:


> ZClassic for my GTX 1080tis according to www.whattimine.com


That site isn't always accurate. For zclassic it grossly over reports potential earnings - A lot of hash rate is aimed there right now so share rate sucks.


----------



## KaRLiToS

SavantStrike said:


> That site isn't always accurate. For zclassic it grossly over reports potential earnings - A lot of hash rate is aimed there right now so share rate sucks.


What do you suggest then?


----------



## cdawall

KaRLiToS said:


> What do you suggest then?


Spend a little bit of time researching the coins near the top of whattomine and pick one that you think will fit you best. Right now with just a single card going you might want to find a low difficulty coin that you can mine a bunch of while it is low and sell later on.


----------



## rickyman0319

like what coin r u talking about?


----------



## KaRLiToS

cdawall said:


> Spend a little bit of time researching the coins near the top of whattomine and pick one that you think will fit you best. Right now with just a single card going you might want to find a low difficulty coin that you can mine a bunch of while it is low and sell later on.


So SIA coin and Ethereum?


----------



## cdawall

KaRLiToS said:


> So SIA coin and Ethereum?


I wouldn't even think about SIA. Antminer just came out for those and nethash is about to go through the roof. Eth hasn't been the most profitable coin for 1080ti's ever. They favor algorithms like Equihash, Neoscrypt, Lyra2Rev2 etc. Ethash coins are better on AMD and the P104-100 cards if you can get one.


----------



## KaRLiToS

cdawall said:


> I wouldn't even think about SIA. Antminer just came out for those and nethash is about to go through the roof. Eth hasn't been the most profitable coin for 1080ti's ever. They favor algorithms like Equihash, Neoscrypt, Lyra2Rev2 etc. Ethash coins are better on AMD and the P104-100 cards if you can get one.


Thanks a lot for your reply. But what do you suggest for both of my watercooled GTX 1080ti. I guess Zclassic or Hush are good choices?


----------



## lester007

KaRLiToS said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. But what do you suggest for both of my watercooled GTX 1080ti. I guess Zclassic or Hush are good choices?


Luxcoin -phi algo ~ 36MH/s 
Verge -x17 algo ~ 20MH/s
^ about $6-$7 a day YMMV
or any Equihash coin like you mention or Bitcoin gold, Zencash and Zcash


----------



## SavantStrike

KaRLiToS said:


> What do you suggest then?


It's not a bad coin, I'm just pointing out what to mine isn't always accurate


----------



## cdawall

KaRLiToS said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. But what do you suggest for both of my watercooled GTX 1080ti. I guess Zclassic or Hush are good choices?


Hush has been moving up for a while and would be a good choice IMO. Just remember don't go crazy with the card had a couple buddies pop watercooled ones pulling too much juice. 225-250w is what I limit 1080Ti's to.



lester007 said:


> Luxcoin -phi algo ~ 36MH/s
> Verge -x17 algo ~ 20MH/s
> ^ about $6-$7 a day YMMV
> or any Equihash coin like you mention or Bitcoin gold, Zencash and Zcash


BTG pools seem to have the worst luck. Tried several pools with 30+ cards running towards them and could never get even close to what I should have. ZCL, Hush etc seemed to actually do what they should have on the pool side.


----------



## chibi

Hey guys, how does the Titan Xp fair when mining is considered? I have my card sitting in the box patiently waiting for the GPU block to be put under water, and am contemplating mining with a single GPU when I'm at work.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

chibi said:


> Hey guys, how does the Titan Xp fair when mining is considered? I have my card sitting in the box patiently waiting for the GPU block to be put under water, and am contemplating mining with a single GPU when I'm at work.


Its a good card for mining.


----------



## Dagamus NM

chibi said:


> Hey guys, how does the Titan Xp fair when mining is considered? I have my card sitting in the box patiently waiting for the GPU block to be put under water, and am contemplating mining with a single GPU when I'm at work.


If you got it then run it. I have six Titan XPs and they are solid cool running cards. I use 80% powerlimit, overclock +138 core and 586 or something on the memory. Mine are all under water but they run nice and cool.

Usually mining Nist5, Neoscrypt, Lyra2REv2, or Equihash. They make around $8/day and have been for quite some time. I think at the lowest they were down to $5/per day which was still profitable as I wasn't worried about ROI.


----------



## lester007

cdawall said:


> Hush has been moving up for a while and would be a good choice IMO. Just remember don't go crazy with the card had a couple buddies pop watercooled ones pulling too much juice. 225-250w is what I limit 1080Ti's to.
> 
> 
> 
> BTG pools seem to have the worst luck. Tried several pools with 30+ cards running towards them and could never get even close to what I should have. ZCL, Hush etc seemed to actually do what they should have on the pool side.


I have mined it when it was launch for few week it was ok, but if you factor bad luck on pool maybe now it is on par with zcash
I usually mine most profitable coin and turn them to bitcoin. that's my strategy


----------



## chibi

Dagamus NM said:


> If you got it then run it. I have six Titan XPs and they are solid cool running cards. I use 80% powerlimit, overclock +138 core and 586 or something on the memory. Mine are all under water but they run nice and cool.
> 
> Usually mining Nist5, Neoscrypt, Lyra2REv2, or Equihash. They make around $8/day and have been for quite some time. I think at the lowest they were down to $5/per day which was still profitable as I wasn't worried about ROI.


Dang is that $8 per card? Or all 6x TXp's?


----------



## nycgtr

chibi said:


> Dang is that $8 per card? Or all 6x TXp's?


That would be per card.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1080 Ti/ Xp is more like $5-6 per day right now not including electricity cost and other fees. Profits are down again big time. With current prices 1080 Ti ROI is 6+ months. Is not bad but if Volta/Amp comes out its not good. If next get does not come before June then 1080 Ti is still good.


----------



## Dagamus NM

ZealotKi11er said:


> 1080 Ti/ Xp is more like $5-6 per day right now not including electricity cost and other fees. Profits are down again big time. With current prices 1080 Ti ROI is 6+ months. Is not bad but if Volta/Amp comes out its not good. If next get does not come before June then 1080 Ti is still good.


Looking at it this morning they are down a bit. But average over the past four months has been about $8/day on nicehash minus the time they were down.


----------



## SavantStrike

ZealotKi11er said:


> 1080 Ti/ Xp is more like $5-6 per day right now not including electricity cost and other fees. Profits are down again big time. With current prices 1080 Ti ROI is 6+ months. Is not bad but if Volta/Amp comes out its not good. If next get does not come before June then 1080 Ti is still good.


Volta isn't so much better that a 1080 TI won't be able to compete - maybe 10-15 percent difference except for ether if gddr6 is more favorable than 5X (but mining ether on gddr5x is doing it wrong).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Just added another 1070 

Newegg auto notify. Just gotta be patient.

It made me buy the "free gift" of an hdmi to vga dongle. Funny, I needed one of those. Not at the 17.99 value it listed, but I can use one of these old free monitors I fished out of the trash at work that only has a vga input. Funny, I cannot recall how many of these types of adapters I got with cards years back that I chucked in the trash thinking I would never have a need to run an old vga panel. Don't need that fancy UHD screen for a miner.


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.businessinsider.com/cryptocurrency-exchange-bitfinex-reportedly-subpoenaed-by-cftc-2018-1


----------



## nycgtr

ZealotKi11er said:


> 1080 Ti/ Xp is more like $5-6 per day right now not including electricity cost and other fees. Profits are down again big time. With current prices 1080 Ti ROI is 6+ months. Is not bad but if Volta/Amp comes out its not good. If next get does not come before June then 1080 Ti is still good.


That's from a gamer gpu buying perspective. For a miner if volta/amp has no real effect on a 1080ti value as it will be mined to death before resell.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

nycgtr said:


> That's from a gamer gpu buying perspective. For a miner if volta/amp has no real effect on a 1080ti value as it will be mined to death before resell.


Yes but if you buy 1180 u can sell it to gamers at high price while 1080 ti price will drop.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Rollercoaster


----------



## S.M.

delete


----------



## SavantStrike

nycgtr said:


> That's from a gamer gpu buying perspective. For a miner if volta/amp has no real effect on a 1080ti value as it will be mined to death before resell.


Depends on the card. A water cooled TI will still have some value. A founders edition or a low spec card won't because they've been beaten to death.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SavantStrike said:


> Depends on the card. A water cooled TI will still have some value. A founders edition or a low spec card won't because they've been beaten to death.


The point is 1080 Ti even if its 10-15% slower then 1180 for resale you can sell 1180 back for high price until 1180 Ti but 1080 Ti release will drop in value as soon as 1180 is out.


----------



## KickAssCop

Ordered the parts for a mining rig. Going to be mining with 8 1080 Ti and 9th one on and off. 
Will be using NiceHash auto mining? Do you think that is best way to mine or should I look into something else?

I am a nub though.


----------



## Darkpriest667

KickAssCop said:


> Ordered the parts for a mining rig. Going to be mining with 8 1080 Ti and 9th one on and off.
> Will be using NiceHash auto mining? Do you think that is best way to mine or should I look into something else?
> 
> I am a nub though.


I think the question is, where did you get 8 1080 Tis? They've been sold out everywhere for over a month. I can't even get one to build a gaming system for a buddy.


----------



## SavantStrike

KickAssCop said:


> Ordered the parts for a mining rig. Going to be mining with 8 1080 Ti and 9th one on and off.
> Will be using NiceHash auto mining? Do you think that is best way to mine or should I look into something else?
> 
> I am a nub though.


I would look into a proper setup using a pool and a coin of your selection instead on nicehash.

How did you find 9 1080 TIs?


----------



## KickAssCop

These are the specs for the rig. I got them from Amazon.

Veddha Professional 8 GPU Miner Case Aluminum Stackable Mining Case Rig Open Air Frame For Ethereum(ETH)/ETC/ ZCash Excellent air convection design to improve GPU performance and life 
Intel Pentium G Series 3.50 GHz Dual-Core LGA 1151 Processor (BX80677G4560) 
ASUS B250 MINING EXPERT LGA1151 DDR4 HDMI B250 ATX Motherboard for Cryptocurrency Mining (BTC) with 19 PCIe Slots and USB 3.1 Gen1 
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM) 
2 of Corsair CP-9020139-NA HX1000 1000W 80 Plus Platinum High Performance Power Supply 
6 of MSI VCX GTX 1080 TI SEA HAWK X 11GB GDDR5x 352B PCIE HDMI 3xDP DL-DVI-D Retail 
2 of EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 HYBRID GAMING, 11GB GDDR5X, iCX Technology - 9 Thermal Sensors Graphics Card 11G-P4-6598-KR 
G Skill 8 GB DDR 2666 (4X2) Ram

Can anyone tell me more about pools and which coin to mine?


----------



## whitrzac

https://whattomine.com/


----------



## Dagamus NM

KickAssCop said:


> These are the specs for the rig. I got them from Amazon.
> 
> Veddha Professional 8 GPU Miner Case Aluminum Stackable Mining Case Rig Open Air Frame For Ethereum(ETH)/ETC/ ZCash Excellent air convection design to improve GPU performance and life
> Intel Pentium G Series 3.50 GHz Dual-Core LGA 1151 Processor (BX80677G4560)
> ASUS B250 MINING EXPERT LGA1151 DDR4 HDMI B250 ATX Motherboard for Cryptocurrency Mining (BTC) with 19 PCIe Slots and USB 3.1 Gen1
> Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM)
> 2 of Corsair CP-9020139-NA HX1000 1000W 80 Plus Platinum High Performance Power Supply
> 6 of MSI VCX GTX 1080 TI SEA HAWK X 11GB GDDR5x 352B PCIE HDMI 3xDP DL-DVI-D Retail
> 2 of EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 HYBRID GAMING, 11GB GDDR5X, iCX Technology - 9 Thermal Sensors Graphics Card 11G-P4-6598-KR
> G Skill 8 GB DDR 2666 (4X2) Ram
> 
> Can anyone tell me more about pools and which coin to mine?


Good god I can only imagine what you paid for those on Amazon. Do you plan on filling all 19 of those slots on that motherboard? You can go to 13 with regular GPUs on Windows 10. The other six have to be mining specific cards with no video output. Basically the P106. With the limited availability of the Asus B250 mining expert at a reasonable price I opted for the Colorful B250 BTC Pro with 12 slots. Works pretty darn well.

As far as pools and coins, you might want to spend a few weeks toying around on nicehash to get a feel for hashrates and profitability, what it mines. The algorithms my Titans run are Neoscrypt, Nist5, and Equihash primarily. 

While nicehash was down I was mining ZEC (equihash) on nanopool. It was great at first, more profitable than Nicehash was, but at the end of a month it had dropped and I rolled back to nicehash. At least with ZEC on nanopool you can set your payment threshold pretty low so you can pull out relatively easy.

The upside to nicehash and the switching algorithms is that you are paid for shares of whatever you are mining in realtime and it all goes into a bucket.

Lots of differing opinions on this. I personally like nicehash as it has consistently paid as much or more than the pools have.


----------



## chibi

With the ASUS B250 Mining Expert, what are you guys using for riser cables? I have a friend looking at getting a mining rig setup as well.


----------



## KickAssCop

chibi said:


> With the ASUS B250 Mining Expert, what are you guys using for riser cables? I have a friend looking at getting a mining rig setup as well.


I bought these

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077JYBDYT


----------



## KickAssCop

Dagamus NM said:


> Good god I can only imagine what you paid for those on Amazon. Do you plan on filling all 19 of those slots on that motherboard? You can go to 13 with regular GPUs on Windows 10. The other six have to be mining specific cards with no video output. Basically the P106. With the limited availability of the Asus B250 mining expert at a reasonable price I opted for the Colorful B250 BTC Pro with 12 slots. Works pretty darn well.
> 
> As far as pools and coins, you might want to spend a few weeks toying around on nicehash to get a feel for hashrates and profitability, what it mines. The algorithms my Titans run are Neoscrypt, Nist5, and Equihash primarily.
> 
> While nicehash was down I was mining ZEC (equihash) on nanopool. It was great at first, more profitable than Nicehash was, but at the end of a month it had dropped and I rolled back to nicehash. At least with ZEC on nanopool you can set your payment threshold pretty low so you can pull out relatively easy.
> 
> The upside to nicehash and the switching algorithms is that you are paid for shares of whatever you are mining in realtime and it all goes into a bucket.
> 
> Lots of differing opinions on this. I personally like nicehash as it has consistently paid as much or more than the pools have.


Thanks for the reply. I think I will stick with Nicehash as I simply won’t have time to switch pools and all that crap on my own.

I paid MSRP for all components. Hell even PSU I got at 200 a pop. Only component I over payed was the MSI SeaHawks at 949 a pop but then I paid no shipping or taxes on those.

I don’t know what the motherboard is supposed to go at but I got it for 319.


----------



## cdawall

chibi said:


> With the ASUS B250 Mining Expert, what are you guys using for riser cables? I have a friend looking at getting a mining rig setup as well.


Whatever ones I bother to order. Just make sure the PCIe adapter points up. You cannot run right angle models with it. Version 006C would probably be your best bet.


----------



## iCrap

What are you guys using for 8 GPU motherboards on the cheap? I am using an old ROG Maximus VI which has 6 slots but only 5 work at a time. I also tried the PCI E multipliers but they don't work... im thinking about just ordering this https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-8-GPU-...m=152869450239&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am going to test : https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B075CGT2X2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My friend said it worked for him with old MB and 4x570s.


----------



## SavantStrike

ZealotKi11er said:


> I am going to test : https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B075CGT2X2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> My friend said it worked for him with old MB and 4x570s.


The expanders work really well but they have two requirements. The motherboard you install the expander in must have above 4G support, and if you're using Windows you can only use the expanders in slots that are electrically x1. If you don't have above 4G the expander will probably work but you'll have trouble with more than 5-6 GPUs.

Windows vista and above have some weird issue with x1 pcie expanders that causes the system to incorrectly allocate resources to them if they are in a x4/x8/x16 slot. It's buried in an obscure vista KB article somewhere.

I spent a good couple of hours tearing my hair out trying to get an expander to work until I figured out those two things.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SavantStrike said:


> The expanders work really well but they have two requirements. The motherboard you install the expander in must have above 4G support, and if you're using Windows you can only use the expanders in slots that are electrically x1. If you don't have above 4G the expander will probably work but you'll have trouble with more than 5-6 GPUs.
> 
> Windows vista and above have some weird issue with x1 pcie expanders that causes the system to incorrectly allocate resources to them if they are in a x4/x8/x16 slot. It's buried in an obscure vista KB article somewhere.
> 
> I spent a good couple of hours tearing my hair out trying to get an expander to work until I figured out those two things.


Good to know. What exactly us 4G? My MB is AMD 970 chip-set that I use with 5 GPUs right now.


----------



## SavantStrike

ZealotKi11er said:


> Good to know. What exactly us 4G? My MB is AMD 970 chip-set that I use with 5 GPUs right now.


It allows the system to address memory on expansion cards above the 4GB (32 bit) address space. In many cases Xeon phi and quadro cards won't work at all without the option. The larger address space also means you can have more devices and they will still be addressable.

Half of the mining boards on the market don't have this feature or it's enabled by default and hidden, either way I think it's stupid they don't have it. 

Above 4G has been on many workstation boards since x79 on the Intel side and x399 on the AMD side. A large number of lga1151 boards have it, but on AM4 only MSI has implemented it (no one did on AM3+ as far as I know).

That said, I bought an open box gigabyte x99 board which I promptly returned because it didn't have the feature. I refuse to buy anything that high end without the feature as it's a good feature. Gigabyte implemented it on z170 but NOT on z270. Asus and asrock have implemented it on everything z170 and above that I've ever seen, though it's not always in the manual.


----------



## Dagamus NM

This is the board that I use:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/C-B250A-BT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Well, aside from my Asus and Gigabyte boards that max out at six.

The colorful board goes to 12. I grabbed two of them. Just slowly adding GPUs until I fill them up. Just installed 1060 #5 and 6 onto the first board.


----------



## iCrap

The weird thing is the PCI E expander works on my Z77 PRO4 board but not the ROG Maximus VI. I guess its too old, and dosen't support 4G?
Also, even though the expander worked on the Z77 board, the system would keep throwing "hangs on openCL call" errors in claymore, and also just reboot randomly. That's why I switched to the ROG board. But then on the ROG board the black 8x slot just never seems to detect anything, so no idea what's up with that. and, when i try a PCI expander the cards either dont show up or show up as "VGA adapter." That board dosen't have a 1x slot, just a 4x slot so I tried in that.




Dagamus NM said:


> This is the board that I use:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/C-B250A-BT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Well, aside from my Asus and Gigabyte boards that max out at six.
> 
> The colorful board goes to 12. I grabbed two of them. Just slowly adding GPUs until I fill them up. Just installed 1060 #5 and 6 onto the first board.


That's an option also I suppose although pretty expensive / overkill for me... my frame is built for 9


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is the Biostart BTC Pro a good board ???
https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138454


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Is the Biostart BTC Pro a good board ???
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138454


The one I posted above has the same number of slots for $50 less. It also allows you to run two power supplies to the board greatly simplifying using multiple power supplies to power your 12 cards. I was able to grab a pair of cheap 850W EVGA PSUs to run the board and the cards. I have both PSUs hooked up and the first of the six cards on one PSU. When I get the rest in I will add them to the second one.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> The one I posted above has the same number of slots for $50 less. It also allows you to run two power supplies to the board greatly simplifying using multiple power supplies to power your 12 cards. I was able to grab a pair of cheap 850W EVGA PSUs to run the board and the cards. I have both PSUs hooked up and the first of the six cards on one PSU. When I get the rest in I will add them to the second one.


The one I posted is in CAD and the one you showed is in USD.


----------



## KickAssCop

So... just when I want to get in, market crashes. What to do with all this 9K worth of equipment?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KickAssCop said:


> So... just when I want to get in, market crashes. What to do with all this 9K worth of equipment?


Keep going hoping it recovers or start selling.


----------



## SavantStrike

KickAssCop said:


> So... just when I want to get in, market crashes. What to do with all this 9K worth of equipment?


Did you pay above MSRP? If so you'd better start selling.


----------



## ACM




----------



## Chargeit

Not sure what happened with that edit.


Said,

GdG is kicking. Been playing around with some trading with about $40 worth of eth and hitting easy gains. Not a lot of money but its been fun.

***Pulled off 4 positive trades since post one at 3.48%. Maybe I should of moved some more eth over for this.


----------



## iCrap

KickAssCop said:


> So... just when I want to get in, market crashes. What to do with all this 9K worth of equipment?


Damn, that's a lot. What all did you buy? I'd start selling / return.


----------



## KickAssCop

I bought almost everything at MSRP except SeaHawks X which I paid 949 a pop for. 
I have 8 hybrids, rig frame and asus b250 mining expert coming in. Everything else is posted in a post 1-2 pages back (depending on your setting).


----------



## iCrap

Ah yea, i see it. So 8 Tis? that's like $40 a day-ish right now. I was getting that with my setup only a few weeks back... Now i'm down to $19-20 a day. Luckily my rig is already paid off though.


----------



## rickyman0319

iCrap said:


> Ah yea, i see it. So 8 Tis? that's like $40 a day-ish right now. I was getting that with my setup only a few weeks back... Now i'm down to $19-20 a day. Luckily my rig is already paid off though.


iCrap, what is ur mining rig?


----------



## iCrap

It changes a lot but right now its a 295, 2x 280x, 3x 290x, 1x rx580 and my 1080s mine most of the day in my main rig.
Its all older stuff but it still works fine


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam the crash is real. Should have sold more ETH when they where $1300. Good thing is now I can probably get GPUs for cheaper for the next wave. Lucky I did not overpay for 1080 Ti. Was going to get it for $930 USD. No way I am paying that now.


----------



## ku4eto

ZealotKi11er said:


> Dam the crash is real. Should have sold more ETH when they where $1300. Good thing is now I can probably get GPUs for cheaper for the next wave. Lucky I did not overpay for 1080 Ti. Was going to get it for $930 USD. No way I am paying that now.


Well, i bought my GPU's cheap, nothing really overpaid. Didnt pay more than 350Euro (+20% VAT, duty and delivery). It was always expensive for Europe.

Anyway, if i sell now, i would be back to my starting point. So... HOLD THE DOOR, DO NOT EXIT. Its already to late to recover from this if you bought above 10kE.


----------



## NightAntilli

What's the deal with DGD suddenly mooning while everything else crashes? After checking their website, it doesn't seem like anything really substantial. Its supposed relation to gold making noobs comfortable to invest in it?


----------



## SavantStrike

KickAssCop said:


> I bought almost everything at MSRP except SeaHawks X which I paid 949 a pop for.
> I have 8 hybrids, rig frame and asus b250 mining expert coming in. Everything else is posted in a post 1-2 pages back (depending on your setting).


If the market goes boom, those sea Hawks will only be worth like 650 used. That's really your only risk here.

Mining during a crash is really profitable. While everybody else is panic selling their gear, difficulty is lower and your get more coins. If you think the market will come back then stay in.


----------



## KickAssCop

Damn son. Bad time to jump on this train lol.


----------



## KickAssCop

SavantStrike said:


> If the market goes boom, those sea Hawks will only be worth like 650 used. That's really your only risk here.
> 
> Mining during a crash is really profitable. While everybody else is panic selling their gear, difficulty is lower and your get more coins. If you think the market will come back then stay in.


That is true. My damn Nicehash is still reporting I am making 4.6 bucks a day.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah mining is best during a crash. Also getting hardware is also better during a crash. Don't overpay now for hardware.


----------



## SavantStrike

Speedy recovery, prices shot back up in a matter of hours. Compared to three all time highs the prices suck, but mining is still profitable.


This is a play to get the weak hands to sell before the next wave. I've not got a lot of crypto holdings right now (been selling to pay off my gear), but I'm excited about the prospect of mining more while novices panic.


----------



## Dagamus NM

ZealotKi11er said:


> Yeah mining is best during a crash. Also getting hardware is also better during a crash. Don't overpay now for hardware.



This, my Nicehash daily is still at about $90/day but not paying it much mind. My daily BTC is up and I am patient. 

Still profitable. When it goes up those coins you have mined will make it up. The growth in the 4th quarter of 2017 was not really sustainable and that has been given back up. 

Once it stabilizes we will see mining profitability increase. Mining profitability went nuts last year in May and June, then dropped off in July and August, then slowly crept back up to recently. 

So those 1080tis you got will be up and running and just let them do their thing.


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> This, my Nicehash daily is still at about $90/day but not paying it much mind. My daily BTC is up and I am patient.
> 
> Still profitable. When it goes up those coins you have mined will make it up. The growth in the 4th quarter of 2017 was not really sustainable and that has been given back up.
> 
> Once it stabilizes we will see mining profitability increase. Mining profitability went nuts last year in May and June, then dropped off in July and August, then slowly crept back up to recently.
> 
> So those 1080tis you got will be up and running and just let them do their thing.


I don't believe we will even see a price drop on GPUs this time. Prices on BTC are remaining firmly above the 8K retracement level, so the only people selling mining gear are those who can't wait out a 9-10 month ROI. The secret is out that this market is here to stay at least in the short term.

My only regret is I've liquidated a lot of crypto as time has gone on to pay for hardware investments and operating expenses. I could've made even more money by holding, but then I couldn't have afforded all the gear I've got.


----------



## iCrap

GPU prices won't drop. There is still no supply and people are still buying them in bulk for either resale or adding to their farms... Only if people start to panic sell and list all their stuff on eBay will we see a price drop.


----------



## Dagamus NM

iCrap said:


> GPU prices won't drop. There is still no supply and people are still buying them in bulk for either resale or adding to their farms... Only if people start to panic sell and list all their stuff on eBay will we see a price drop.



Newegg is raising their prices which is likely due to the suppliers raising theirs.

I am going to hold off adding cards for a bit unless I can scoop a good deal. The EVGA 1060 single fan was $299 when I bought two of them exactly two weeks ago. I received a notification that newegg had them back in stock and the price for one had gone up $50. Nah, maybe if it was a dual fan version with a backplate but not for the base model.

Strange thing happening lately. I add more cards and now nicehash has multiple different algorithms running for the cards which are all 1060s. Usually the three EVGA cards and the gigabyte mine the same thing, the Asus card mines something different and my zotac always wants to mine dagger hashimoto and decred. 

Maybe it has to do with manufacturer of the memory. I had the memory clocks on all of these at +950 but that didn't seem to be any better than +585, maybe more rejected shares and likely more power consumption.

Also, afterburner will not sync all of the cards. I can manually set them apart to the same clocks but for whatever reason the sync thing doesn't work. Maybe I should just reinstall afterburner.


----------



## NightAntilli

SavantStrike said:


> Speedy recovery, prices shot back up in a matter of hours. Compared to three all time highs the prices suck, but mining is still profitable.
> 
> 
> This is a play to get the weak hands to sell before the next wave. I've not got a lot of crypto holdings right now (been selling to pay off my gear), but I'm excited about the prospect of mining more while novices panic.


Can't call this a recovery yet... 9K USD is the new ceiling for BTC. Until we get past that, and then past the previous ceiling, which is 13K, we can't call this a recovery. A small bounce means nothing. 

That being said, the market will definitely recover in the long term. I would definitely not sell any mining gear at this point.


----------



## iCrap

Afterburner was giving me trouble also with multiple cards, i gave up and just used the AMD control panel and that works fine for my cards. 
Prices are insane. It's just not profitable to buy anything for mining right now. If my had not already paid for itself multiple times over I would probably be a little panicked right now. I get my cards very very cheap too so that helps.


----------



## NightAntilli

One of the first things you learn in trading/investing is to be a contrarian. That means, when everyone wants to pull out you buy, and when everyone wants to buy, you pull out.

For mining it's not so different. All the new miners are gonna want to give up right now, because they don't see it as being profitable anymore. But they forget that the coins can regain their value in no-time, and the more miners pull out, the easier it is for the ones that keep on mining.

Never let emotions dictate your decisions. Set your goals in advance and stick to them. The Cryptomarket is very volatile, and despite this being the first crash of this magnitude (it is a good thing honestly), or maybe I should say, a bearish market for the first time, the ones that stick to their guns are the most likely to get rewarded.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Lol, people selling empty GPU boxes on ebay for $25-50. For the scammers I suppose.


----------



## mouacyk

Yeah... or we can all get back to overclock.net and talk about things that matter. Like overclocking, and stability testing, and stuff... with affordable components!


----------



## SavantStrike

NightAntilli said:


> Can't call this a recovery yet... 9K USD is the new ceiling for BTC. Until we get past that, and then past the previous ceiling, which is 13K, we can't call this a recovery. A small bounce means nothing.
> 
> That being said, the market will definitely recover in the long term. I would definitely not sell any mining gear at this point.



You are correct. My point was more that the sky isn't falling. We never lost the 8K support level and there are clearly traders trying to buy in to cheap BTC. While we aren't recovered, there's indication that the pullback is slowing down and there will be a rise in the future.

This is a good opportunity to buy alt coins, and to mine them.

As far as this being OCN, of course it is. Miners aren't entirely responsible for the expensive prices right now even though they are being blamed as the sole reason.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> You are correct. My point was more that the sky isn't falling. We never lost the 8K support level and there are clearly traders trying to buy in to cheap BTC. While we aren't recovered, there's indication that the pullback is slowing down and there will be a rise in the future.
> 
> This is a good opportunity to buy alt coins, and to mine them.
> 
> As far as this being OCN, of course it is. Miners aren't entirely responsible for the expensive prices right now even though they are being blamed as the sole reason.


Yep, stocks are falling too.


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> Yep, stocks are falling too.


Stocks are falling for a different reason, but there's been a lot of bloodshed in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> Stocks are falling for a different reason, but there's been a lot of bloodshed in the past 24 hours.


Correct.


----------



## NightAntilli

SavantStrike said:


> You are correct. My point was more that the sky isn't falling. We never lost the 8K support level and there are clearly traders trying to buy in to cheap BTC. While we aren't recovered, there's indication that the pullback is slowing down and there will be a rise in the future.
> 
> This is a good opportunity to buy alt coins, and to mine them.
> 
> As far as this being OCN, of course it is. Miners aren't entirely responsible for the expensive prices right now even though they are being blamed as the sole reason.


Well... Maybe. 10K support held quite well as well, at first. Then it crumbled. It can still happen to 8K. We'll see. 

Not trying to discourage anyone. Just trying to keep people aware.


----------



## Juicin

I'm waiting on the sidelines

Tempted to put at least a 1/4 of it in but I'm not sure BTC is done falling in the short term


----------



## nycgtr

I joined the mining thing recently. I got a rig with 5 tis popping. I had 2 tis already so i just got 2 at regular price off evga with autonotify and 1 from newegg. It's not the most profitable thing in the world but it's whatevers. I may do some light mining on my xps as well. If the cards can pay for themselves in a year I consider it a win lol.


----------



## KickAssCop

I am keeping my gear as well. If it pays off itself in 1 year I am fine. I need 8 cards to make 26 bucks a day. Right now it seems they can do 29-32 which is fine as well.

Plus if there is a chance of a hike around Black Friday etc or any other event then that is quite encouraging. 

Technically I only need to make half back for my gear as when I sell I can recover at least half the price of it even if Volta is out based on past experience of 9 years of changing graphics cards every year .


----------



## Chargeit

I'm going to keep mining and holding for now. I fully believe it will pay off to keep mining and just hold btc while it's low. Though I am not that deep in right now and only dropped $550ish getting my rig up and running (had the other hardware). I can take the hit. Only thing making it a little painful is the fact I'm in the process of moving and missing out on two weeks income.


----------



## rickyman0319

i have this card:

nvidia
1080ti
1070
1060

amd:

580
2x570


which coin shall i mine with this gpu?

what do u think of this price:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...sktopGraphicsCards-_-14131712-S0A&ignorebbr=1


----------



## SavantStrike

rickyman0319 said:


> i have this card:
> 
> nvidia
> 1080ti
> 1070
> 1060
> 
> amd:
> 
> 580
> 2x570
> 
> 
> which coin shall i mine with this gpu?
> 
> what do u think of this price:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...sktopGraphicsCards-_-14131712-S0A&ignorebbr=1



That price is highway robbery.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm eyeing a Bitmain Antminer s9, should I pull the trigger?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> I'm eyeing a Bitmain Antminer s9, should I pull the trigger?


----------



## ivanlabrie

ZealotKi11er said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f_WLjCcPTk


Buy BTC instead of buying mining gear and hold it long term. Through the years it has become evident that this is better always.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

ivanlabrie said:


> Buy BTC instead of buying mining gear and hold it long term. Through the years it has become evident that this is better always.


That can be said for everything .


----------



## STEvil

rickyman0319 said:


> i have this card:
> 
> nvidia
> 1080ti
> 1070
> 1060
> 
> amd:
> 
> 580
> 2x570
> 
> 
> which coin shall i mine with this gpu?
> 
> what do u think of this price:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...sktopGraphicsCards-_-14131712-S0A&ignorebbr=1



eth, zec, nist5... do some testing as each will be more profitable on different cards.


----------



## rickyman0319

r u guys still holding ur coin or not?


----------



## lester007

rickyman0319 said:


> r u guys still holding ur coin or not?


I am still holding mine, not a lot. I need to survive this bearish trend


----------



## awdrifter

I think this party might be coming to an end. India proposing ban of crypto currency, credit card companies banning crypto purchases, EU also proposing regulations to crypto currency. I think BTC (and other crypto) will probably drop back to the level before all the mainstream exposure, and it'll go back to mainly being a currency for the black market transactions.


----------



## KickAssCop

Wow, this market has crashed completely. I have 9500 usd worth of equipment and wondering if I should keep or sell.


----------



## iCrap

Absolutely brutal. This morning i'm down 60%. Amazingly, still in profit though. I'm not going to sell off my rig and cards but I'm tempted to just shut it off and wait and see. No point in wasting power.





KickAssCop said:


> Wow, this market has crashed completely. I have 9500 usd worth of equipment and wondering if I should keep or sell.


Honestly at this point I would sell while the GPU prices are still high. Another week or two of the market crashing and the GPU prices will start to go with it. You can always wait for it to bottom out and re-buy components later.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KickAssCop said:


> Wow, this market has crashed completely. I have 9500 usd worth of equipment and wondering if I should keep or sell.


Sell the cards and make so money.


----------



## whitrzac

iCrap said:


> Absolutely brutal. This morning i'm down 60%. Amazingly, still in profit though. I'm not going to sell off my rig and cards but I'm tempted to just shut it off and wait and see. No point in wasting power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly at this point I would sell while the GPU prices are still high. Another week or two of the market crashing and the GPU prices will start to go with it. You can always wait for it to bottom out and re-buy components later.


The last time the market dropped this much was in july/aug. GPUs didn't get back to normal prices until late november...


How are you not making money right now? A single 580 is making at least $1.90 a day still and only draws $0.25 in power


----------



## iCrap

whitrzac said:


> The last time the market dropped this much was in july/aug. GPUs didn't get back to normal prices until late november...
> 
> 
> How are you not making money right now? A single 580 is making at least $1.90 a day still and only draws $0.25 in power



It's not that I'm not making money, whattomine shows I can still be making about $13 a day after power costs, which is not a whole lot.. plus it's worth less and less each day. My rig has already paid for itself though so not really worried too much.

Not really sure what to, maybe just keep mining ZCL and wait for the fork.


----------



## Strider_2001

iCrap said:


> It's not that I'm not making money, whattomine shows I can still be making about $13 a day after power costs, which is not a whole lot.. plus it's worth less and less each day. My rig has already paid for itself though so not really worried too much.
> 
> Not really sure what to, maybe just keep mining ZCL and wait for the fork.


Profit is profit...You are right that $13 a day may not be much...but if everything has already paid for itself...Why wouldnt you let it continue to print money so long as it is making more than the cost of electricity??

If you do not want the $13 a day, then you can send it to my BTC wallet here: 1DVm6oAv1fcYa5YHsn2mUDCdEBFx3tUVad


----------



## ZealotKi11er

iCrap said:


> It's not that I'm not making money, whattomine shows I can still be making about $13 a day after power costs, which is not a whole lot.. plus it's worth less and less each day. My rig has already paid for itself though so not really worried too much.
> 
> Not really sure what to, maybe just keep mining ZCL and wait for the fork.


$13 a day with with current price. Let say if you mine for 30 days thats $400. If the price goes up from $13 a day to $20 a day all the days you have mined are affected so that would be $600. How much you make a day is such a bad way to look at things.


----------



## iCrap

Very true. I saw the electricity bill for the month and i was like ehh. But as long as the market recovers at some point (it probably will) it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

iCrap said:


> Very true. I saw the electricity bill for the month and i was like ehh. But as long as the market recovers at some point (it probably will) it'll be worth it in the end.


If you pay electricity then it's not always worth to mine. For me, these GPUs also act as a heater so nothing is really lost unless you use gas to heat your house.


----------



## Tribalinius

ZealotKi11er said:


> If you pay electricity then it's not always worth to mine. For me, these GPUs also act as a heater so nothing is really lost unless you use gas to heat your house.


It really depends of the situation. I only run 2 RX 580 at the moment and the 15-20$ difference on my hydro-quebec bill won't bankrupt me obviously. I don't see a reason to shut it off a the moment. Worst case, I lose 20$ worth of electricity, best case scenario I'm making double that with the coins I'm stashing away. We'll see how the future treats me!


----------



## iCrap

True ^


My main rig is in the basement since I dont want to hear it, so that heat really isn't doing much for me. But when i mine on my 1080s the heat it nice during the winter. Keeps my room at around 74-77f which is nice


----------



## bucdan

Tempting to just jump out. I started with $50 in 2015, could've left at the last peak in December, But I'm down 50%, easily. Not sure if ETH and BTC are smart holds, or if Alt coins daily trading is the go to, at this point with the mystical pumps and dumps that occur.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

bucdan said:


> Tempting to just jump out. I started with $50 in 2015, could've left at the last peak in December, But I'm down 50%, easily. Not sure if ETH and BTC are smart holds, or if Alt coins daily trading is the go to, at this point with the mystical pumps and dumps that occur.


Smart holds? If there is no down there are no ups. If there are only ups then this system would not work. By leaving you making the holders more money.


----------



## bucdan

ZealotKi11er said:


> Smart holds? If there is no down there are no ups. If there are only ups then this system would not work. By leaving you making the holders more money.


Just weighing the odds if I should go from Alts into BTC and ETH, or keep gambling the pump and dumps with the alts.


----------



## SavantStrike

KickAssCop said:


> Wow, this market has crashed completely. I have 9500 usd worth of equipment and wondering if I should keep or sell.


Didn't you just get in?

I would sell if it doesn't turn around very soon. You're looking at a 6-8 month ROI at a minimum.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SavantStrike said:


> Didn't you just get in?
> 
> I would sell if it doesn't turn around very soon. You're looking at a 6-8 month ROI at a minimum.


He has 1080 Tis. They make like $3-4 a day with no electricity cost. That much money with 8 x 1080 Ti it would take him 10 months. Its not bad but you have to keep in mind that there are more things to go wrong than right. I say is best to sell 1080 ti for more then what he paid and if he wants to get in, get next gen nvidia stuff.


----------



## KickAssCop

Yeah, I am very worried. I built the frame and put in 2 PSUs yesterday. My cards, mobo, and other stuff arrives today and I really don't know if I want to proceed with this anymore. 

9500 is a chunk of change and problem is I don't know how long it will take to sell these cards now.


----------



## ku4eto

Dead in the water. Holding long term now. Otherwise i would be at loss even from starting point. I was at over 5x profit, now if i sell... back to scratch (even at loss)


----------



## STEvil

more profitable to run eth than zec on the 7950's now lol

edit - 22.6MH ???? hmmmmm

edit 2 - there we go, back to 12MH.. was just nicehash giving a low DAG (4) job.


----------



## SavantStrike

KickAssCop said:


> Yeah, I am very worried. I built the frame and put in 2 PSUs yesterday. My cards, mobo, and other stuff arrives today and I really don't know if I want to proceed with this anymore.
> 
> 9500 is a chunk of change and problem is I don't know how long it will take to sell these cards now.


New in box cards?

Try and sell them and if you don't get any bites just return them. Profits are going to be crappy so don't open those boxes.


----------



## KickAssCop

I am sending 2/8 back to Amazon. Already full refund processed. Other 6 I may keep or sell locally pending the hearing today in US.


----------



## SavantStrike

KickAssCop said:


> I am sending 2/8 back to Amazon. Already full refund processed. Other 6 I may keep or sell locally pending the hearing today in US.


Yeah don't sell on eBay. If you seek on eBay you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Man it so funny, in my local Kijiji the prices have gone even higher now lol. People trying to dump their cards that they overpaid which they bought in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Hopefully prices come back down. Stock at Newegg is holding as people are not buying at the moment. As soon as 6GB 1060s go below $300 again I will buy more.

Yeah, it is a dip/correction/whatever but I am still profitable. Not as much as last month or the month before that. I still need 17 more cards to hit my goal.


----------



## Chargeit

BTC on the rise. 

Been playing around with GDAX some and am currently stuck holding USD. Considering I want btc to fall back down to around $7k for another buy in I think things might be looking good for anyone holding btc atm.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Chargeit said:


> BTC on the rise.
> 
> Been playing around with GDAX some and am currently stuck holding USD. Considering I want btc to fall back down to around $7k for another buy in I think things might be looking good for anyone holding btc atm.


Yep they are going back up. Let's see if it holds overnight. Asian markets are a bit sketchy right now.

I think everybody was hungover yesterday and didn't bother trading.


----------



## Juicin

Damn BCC under 1k tempted to buyyyy


----------



## Darkpriest667

As soon as tether is revealed to be a scam and those USDT are not backed by actual dollars we're going to see a major slump. I sold out about 75% of my holdings in the last week and am waiting for THAT crash before buying back in.


----------



## iCrap

KickAssCop said:


> Yeah, I am very worried. I built the frame and put in 2 PSUs yesterday. My cards, mobo, and other stuff arrives today and I really don't know if I want to proceed with this anymore.
> 
> 9500 is a chunk of change and problem is I don't know how long it will take to sell these cards now.


\


Cards are selling FAST. I sell several a day.


----------



## STEvil

iCrap said:


> \
> 
> 
> Cards are selling FAST. I sell several a day.


I dont count i'm a collector

.. and a miner lol.


----------



## iCrap

STEvil said:


> I dont count i'm a collector
> 
> .. and a miner lol.



haha. what are you gonna mine on it? I think they are pretty good at monero right.
That was the first Vega i've gotten. Its so cool looking. I really want to keep one for myself.


----------



## KickAssCop

I am going to be keeping the other 6 cards it seems and building this rig afterall.


----------



## STEvil

iCrap said:


> haha. what are you gonna mine on it? I think they are pretty good at monero right.
> That was the first Vega i've gotten. Its so cool looking. I really want to keep one for myself.


Monero, eth, zec, etc. Depends which is more profitable. I'll be running latest drivers for gaming though, not sure how they do for monero as I hear the first crypto drivers are the only ones that do well for monero, and xmr profitability isnt great right now anyways (have a threadripper going on it lol).

I might also do some cheap coin mining. 100 coins of a coin worth 0.0005 that turns into being worth $20-1000 later in life...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Darkpriest667 said:


> As soon as tether is revealed to be a scam and those USDT are not backed by actual dollars we're going to see a major slump. I sold out about 75% of my holdings in the last week and am waiting for THAT crash before buying back in.


Well, I'm on the fence as to how to play that particular trade. I'm not disagreeing about the Tether part... I too think it's a scam - I mean if you _actually_ have a couple billion in bank accounts... it's easy enough to prove it... if you can't - there's only one reason. 

On the other hand, I think there are a number of people that are either confident or stupid (I'm not in a position to guess which) that have an appreciable amount "off the table" (or so they think) in Tether - which would need to rush back into actual coins once the possibility of simply losing their money becomes real enough. It's possible that there could actually be a significant - though likely _temporary_ surge in prices of the big 5 or so in that case.

So little transparency and so much money involved. The only thing I'm confident about is that the move will be huge... what direction it will be in I'm not as confident in.


----------



## Darkpriest667

DiGiCiDAL said:


> Well, I'm on the fence as to how to play that particular trade. I'm not disagreeing about the Tether part... I too think it's a scam - I mean if you _actually_ have a couple billion in bank accounts... it's easy enough to prove it... if you can't - there's only one reason.
> 
> On the other hand, I think there are a number of people that are either confident or stupid (I'm not in a position to guess which) that have an appreciable amount "off the table" (or so they think) in Tether - which would need to rush back into actual coins once the possibility of simply losing their money becomes real enough. It's possible that there could actually be a significant - though likely _temporary_ surge in prices of the big 5 or so in that case.
> 
> So little transparency and so much money involved. The only thing I'm confident about is that the move will be huge... what direction it will be in I'm not as confident in.



At the current Market Cap Tether is 4% of the entire cryptocurrency market. That doesn't sound like much, but lesser things have caused bigger moves. if the CFTC proves Tether is a lie I expect a pretty hefty drop..


----------



## awdrifter

I don't understand the logic behind parking your money in Tether. Is it lower fees to convert crypto to Tether? Why wouldn't you just park your money in a real fiat currency?


----------



## Darkpriest667

awdrifter said:


> I don't understand the logic behind parking your money in Tether. Is it lower fees to convert crypto to Tether? Why wouldn't you just park your money in a real fiat currency?


In my experience, before I stopped. It is cheaper to convert to tether on the same exchange rather than move over to an exchange like GDAX or Kraken and convert to a real fiat currency.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Darkpriest667 said:


> At the current Market Cap Tether is 4% of the entire cryptocurrency market. That doesn't sound like much, but lesser things have caused bigger moves. if the CFTC proves Tether is a lie I expect a pretty hefty drop..


Where did you get 4% from? Tether has a market cap of $2B, Bitcoin is over $140B.


----------



## SavantStrike

iCrap said:


> haha. what are you gonna mine on it? I think they are pretty good at monero right.
> That was the first Vega i've gotten. Its so cool looking. I really want to keep one for myself.


Where do you get your cards, and is your angle just being a card dealer (that sounds funny lol).

Vega cards are sweet. It's a shame they cost a fortune now. They are good at traditionally AMD strong algos, so ether and Monero.


----------



## iCrap

SavantStrike said:


> Where do you get your cards, and is your angle just being a card dealer (that sounds funny lol).
> 
> Vega cards are sweet. It's a shame they cost a fortune now. They are good at traditionally AMD strong algos, so ether and Monero.



I get them all as a lot from a guy I know. Most of them actually are broken but there end up being some working ones or just new ones. I test everything, keep the stuff I want for myself and sell the rest. I never really had planned on doing that it was just dumb luck that I met someone who can get a lot of cards.


----------



## Juicin

If you play with alts tether is your only rational option to get out short term and be able to get back in


----------



## KaRLiToS

What should I buy between a new Sapphire Rx 570 Nitro 8Gb at 544$ CAD shipped and tax in or a used PowerColor Red Dragon RX 580 8GB for 490$?


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> What should I buy between a new Sapphire Rx 570 Nitro 8Gb at 544$ CAD shipped and tax in or a used PowerColor Red Dragon RX 580 8GB for 490$?


I would get the 580 if I knew the person selling the card or had a way of dealing with a potential dud.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Was able to get another card today from eVGA auto notify. Decent deal too, 1060 FTW+ 6GB for $305. Not bad for a card with a backplate and two fans.

16 more to go.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The most frustrating part is when someone out of the look put normal prices and 2 hours later the add gets 200+ views and they take it down.


----------



## Dagamus NM

ZealotKi11er said:


> The most frustrating part is when someone out of the look put normal prices and 2 hours later the add gets 200+ views and they take it down.



Huh??


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dagamus NM said:


> Huh??


Do not know what I was on. What I was trying to say is that I have come across many normal prices cards recently in Kijiji but because everyone is looking to buy the seller gets bombarded with email and they take down the add 2 hours later. For example today someone was selling 2x 1080 Ti STRIX for $950 CAD.


----------



## Dagamus NM

ZealotKi11er said:


> Do not know what I was on. What I was trying to say is that I have come across many normal prices cards recently in Kijiji but because everyone is looking to buy the seller gets bombarded with email and they take down the add 2 hours later. For example today someone was selling 2x 1080 Ti STRIX for $950 CAD.


You don't think they are just trolling?

Ebay has a ton of listings that show a decent GPU at a really good price but they are just give an error when trying to open them.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dagamus NM said:


> You don't think they are just trolling?
> 
> Ebay has a ton of listings that show a decent GPU at a really good price but they are just give an error when trying to open them.


They look legit. Its the prices one would try to sell if they did not know about the shortage. $950 CAD is the expected price for 1080 Ti before the mining craze. I can see people trolling but why bother getting your email and number spammed on.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I need 6 x GTX cards, should I get GTX 1060 or GTX 1070?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

KaRLiToS said:


> I need 6 x GTX cards, should I get GTX 1060 or GTX 1070?


Unless something changes significantly in the near term... the best answer is probably "whatever you can get" 

I'd definitely do the 1070's over the 1060's as they would still retain a little better resale at some point down the road. On the other hand, with the premiums being proportionally more ridiculous as you go up the food chain... it might be cheaper to go with the 60's and just write them off from the start?


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> I need 6 x GTX cards, should I get GTX 1060 or GTX 1070?


As digi said. You can run them both together just fine as well. If you get 1060s with Samsung memory you can overclock the memory pretty high generally. Usually about +950. The Micron memory cards do about +560 stable.

Out of 10 1070s and 7 1060s, only one has come with Samsung memory and that is a Zotac 1060 with a single fan. The dual fan zotac 1070 I have has micron memory.

The memory overclock only seems to make much of a difference when mining ETH. I have two 1060s that seem to like to mine ETH while the rest are mining equihash or neoscrypt.

The 1060 is a pretty strong little card compared to its predecessors. Price is the key. The closer you are to $300 or less for a 6GB variant the better off you are. I wouldn't and haven't gone over $350 for one. The dual fan models run considerably cooler than the single fan units.

1060s also seem to come in stock far more often than do 1070s.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> I need 6 x GTX cards, should I get GTX 1060 or GTX 1070?


Get 1070. Its much easier to flip in case you have too while 1060, 580, 570 will be in droves in the used market.


----------



## KickAssCop

My entry into this mining thing.







Will do cable management later.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is that GTX 1080ti?


----------



## KickAssCop

KaRLiToS said:


> Is that GTX 1080ti?


Yes.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KickAssCop said:


> Yes.


How is it hashing? What are you mining?


----------



## STEvil

Dagamus NM said:


> As digi said. You can run them both together just fine as well. If you get 1060s with Samsung memory you can overclock the memory pretty high generally. Usually about +950. The Micron memory cards do about +560 stable.
> 
> Out of 10 1070s and 7 1060s, only one has come with Samsung memory and that is a Zotac 1060 with a single fan. The dual fan zotac 1070 I have has micron memory.
> 
> The memory overclock only seems to make much of a difference when mining ETH. I have two 1060s that seem to like to mine ETH while the rest are mining equihash or neoscrypt.
> 
> The 1060 is a pretty strong little card compared to its predecessors. Price is the key. The closer you are to $300 or less for a 6GB variant the better off you are. I wouldn't and haven't gone over $350 for one. The dual fan models run considerably cooler than the single fan units.
> 
> 1060s also seem to come in stock far more often than do 1070s.


Running my Zotac 1060 6gb with samsung chips at 4500 (+500, 9ghz) on the memory. As long as temps stay under 85c its a performance boost in games as well, and under 60c I can run up to +900 on the memory which gives even more boost but will result in graphical errors and performance loss as soon as 60c is passed, and within a few minutes stability will suffer if not downclocked.

Small voltage bump to ~1.65 (stock is 1.58v) should run 9.5-10ghz stable easily, as long as it helps temperature sensitivity..


----------



## Dagamus NM

STEvil said:


> Running my Zotac 1060 6gb with samsung chips at 4500 (+500, 9ghz) on the memory. As long as temps stay under 85c its a performance boost in games as well, and under 60c I can run up to +900 on the memory which gives even more boost but will result in graphical errors and performance loss as soon as 60c is passed, and within a few minutes stability will suffer if not downclocked.
> 
> Small voltage bump to ~1.65 (stock is 1.58v) should run 9.5-10ghz stable easily, as long as it helps temperature sensitivity..


Well I just leave it at 580 or whatever the others are at and run the power limit at 65. Not gaming on it so no worries there. Funny thing, most games run are on the 1050Ti in my laptop. All the others are busy mining. Since the semester started t has only been Lego games for my 5 year old son. Titan XP not really needed there anyhow.

Speaking of Titans, they use Micron memory too. I was impressed with how they overclocked on core and memory compared with previous generations but increasing memory by +950 just seems nutty compared to what used to be considered a healthy overclock.


----------



## KickAssCop

I am mining NiceHash Equihash.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KickAssCop said:


> I am mining NiceHash Equihash.


Is that all you have enabled? It will likely oscillate between equihash, Lyra2REv2, and Neoscrypt if you let it.

When you had said the price of your cards I didn't realize you got the hybrid liquid cooled version, not as bad of a deal then.

Those fans you added or did they come with the setup?

Enjoy printing money.


----------



## KaRLiToS

How much power should I need for
-3 x RX 570 (Nitro and MSI armor 8GB)
-3 x RX 580 (Red Devil and Red dragon

-3 x GTX 1070
-3 x GTX 1080ti

All that on one motherboard, the Biostar BTC 250 Pro

-1 x SSD
-10 x Fans
-Intel G4400


I currently have 3 x 750 Watts and 1 x 650w. All are EVGA Supernova Gold PSU

______________


Second question, can I have 5 x AMD RX and 7 x Nvidia GTX running in wondows 10 with two miners? EWBF and Phoenix Miner?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> How much power should I need for
> -3 x RX 570 (Nitro and MSI armor 8GB)
> -3 x RX 580 (Red Devil and Red dragon
> 
> -3 x GTX 1070
> -3 x GTX 1080ti
> 
> All that on one motherboard, the Biostar BTC 250 Pro
> 
> -1 x SSD
> -10 x Fans
> -Intel G4400
> 
> 
> I currently have 3 x 750 Watts and 1 x 650w. All are EVGA Supernova Gold PSU
> 
> ______________
> 
> 
> Second question, can I have 5 x AMD RX and 7 x Nvidia GTX running in wondows 10 with two miners? EWBF and Phoenix Miner?


So 1080 Ti configured right need ~ 230W
RX 570/580 ~ 130W

You are fine with your GPU.
1080 Ti + 2X 570 - 750W
1080 Ti + 2X 580 - 750W
1080 Ti + 2X 1070 - 750W
570 + 580 + 1070 + MB/CPU - 650W

Q2: You can have both AMD + Nvdia in one system. From experience install Nvidia first then AMD drivers. Not sure about that many GPUs one one system. Max i have done is 5. I do run a system with 280X, 1080 Ti, RX 570 with 3 different mining apps no problem.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ZealotKi11er said:


> So 1080 Ti configured right need ~ 230W
> RX 570/580 ~ 130W
> 
> You are fine with your GPU.
> 1080 Ti + 2X 570 - 750W
> 1080 Ti + 2X 580 - 750W
> 1080 Ti + 2X 1070 - 750W
> 570 + 580 + 1070 + MB/CPU - 650W
> 
> Q2: You can have both AMD + Nvdia in one system. From experience install Nvidia first then AMD drivers. Not sure about that many GPUs one one system. Max i have done is 5. I do run a system with 280X, 1080 Ti, RX 570 with 3 different mining apps no problem.


Thank you for your answer about the PSU. 

My concern is more about the MAX GPUs under Windows 10.

I am also worried about that I'll have two 20amps circuit for 14 x RX 580, 3 x GTX 1080ti and 3 x GTX 1070


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> Thank you for your answer about the PSU.
> 
> My concern is more about the MAX GPUs under Windows 10.
> 
> I am also worried about that I'll have two 20amps circuit for 14 x RX 580, 3 x GTX 1080ti and 3 x GTX 1070


I think its Driver Limit. It was 8 and now Its 12. Not sure how that works if you use both Nvidia and AMD in one system


----------



## mrtbahgs

Nicehash is all over the place with payouts now I guess...

I just noticed I got paid to my external wallet on Friday when my balance was only like .0033 BTC.
It has always waited until .01 BTC or higher in the past.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I need clear answer to this question: Should I buy an Antminer s9??


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> I need clear answer to this question: Should I buy an Antminer s9??


----------



## KaRLiToS

ZealotKi11er said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f_WLjCcPTk&t=56s


I know you sent that video last time I asked the question but I need opinions rather than Linus one.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Thank you for your answer about the PSU.
> 
> My concern is more about the MAX GPUs under Windows 10.
> 
> I am also worried about that I'll have two 20amps circuit for 14 x RX 580, 3 x GTX 1080ti and 3 x GTX 1070


13 is the max cards with video outputs. Might be able to get some more by having a different brand with different drivers but no way you are getting 14 580s. Need to build two rigs.

Don't bother with the s9.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> 13 is the max cards with video outputs. Might be able to get some more by having a different brand with different drivers but no way you are getting 14 580s. Need to build two rigs.
> 
> Don't bother with the s9.


I have two rigs,

First has an Asus Z270A Prime with 8 x RX 580

Second will have Biostar BTC 250 Pro with 6 x RX 580 and 3 x GTX 1070 and 3 x GTX 1080ti ( I want to be able to run windows on it)

I currently have all my RX 570-580 for the second rigand I need the GTX 1070 and GTX 1080ti that never get in stock.

My gaming rig is now a mining rig, only one card gets some PUBG an hour or 2 a day


----------



## whitrzac

KaRLiToS said:


> I need clear answer to this question: Should I buy an Antminer s9??



no


----------



## mattliston

Just wanted to add a little information for users who do cpu mining, especially on AMD FX chips. since you can really only use as many threads as you have multiples of 2mb L3 cache, use task manager to set cpu affinity.

I went from 340mH on 4 threads of my 8320e (4.7ghz currently) to roughly 400mH on cryptonight. Kinda proves how terrible windows 7 is at keeping cores busy. Task manager went from a random spiky mess to 4 cores locked at 100% and the other 4 cores chilling, waiting to do something. Overall system responsiveness seems to have skyrocketed. Darn dual module chip design lol.

Little experiment since cpu mining isnt exactly worthwhile doing directly, but I dont use all 8 threads.

fun fact, mines nearly as well as an old overclocked 7870 that currently sits at 1150/1475

I dont notice the power consumption, as my computer is on 24/7 anyways, and the few GPUs i have are generating much more than my electricity bill each month.


----------



## KickAssCop

Dagamus NM said:


> Is that all you have enabled? It will likely oscillate between equihash, Lyra2REv2, and Neoscrypt if you let it.
> 
> When you had said the price of your cards I didn't realize you got the hybrid liquid cooled version, not as bad of a deal then.
> 
> Those fans you added or did they come with the setup?
> 
> Enjoy printing money.


What to mine consistently tells me to mine Equihash. I did let them oscillate a bit between the above three so I am still contemplating what I want to do. 
I told you the hybrids cost me 1010 shipped to my door all the way from US of A. I don't think I could have done better than that given what I wanted to build.

I am trying to buy a second strix for my gaming PC and am unable to click nowinstock fast enough lol.


----------



## Chargeit

mattliston said:


> Just wanted to add a little information for users who do cpu mining, especially on AMD FX chips. since you can really only use as many threads as you have multiples of 2mb L3 cache, use task manager to set cpu affinity.
> 
> I went from 340mH on 4 threads of my 8320e (4.7ghz currently) to roughly 400mH on cryptonight. Kinda proves how terrible windows 7 is at keeping cores busy. Task manager went from a random spiky mess to 4 cores locked at 100% and the other 4 cores chilling, waiting to do something. Overall system responsiveness seems to have skyrocketed. Darn dual module chip design lol.
> 
> Little experiment since cpu mining isnt exactly worthwhile doing directly, but I dont use all 8 threads.
> 
> fun fact, mines nearly as well as an old overclocked 7870 that currently sits at 1150/1475
> 
> I dont notice the power consumption, as my computer is on 24/7 anyways, and the few GPUs i have are generating much more than my electricity bill each month.


My FX6300 system has 8mb of L3 Cache and performs optimal when set to use 5 of 6 cores. If I do all 6 cores then there's not enough cpu left over for the gpu's. If I run only 4 cores then it loses cpu hashing power. 

I did just test out the multiples of 2mb L3 cache with my 7820x and gained about 30 or 40 H/S so worked well there.


----------



## ku4eto

Chargeit said:


> My FX6300 system has 8mb of L3 Cache and performs optimal when set to use 5 of 6 cores. If I do all 6 cores then there's not enough cpu left over for the gpu's. If I run only 4 cores then it loses cpu hashing power.
> 
> I did just test out the multiples of 2mb L3 cache with my 7820x and gained about 30 or 40 H/S so worked well there.



Uh, my 8320e on 4085Mhz with 215Mhz Base and 2600Mhz CPU-NB, i do 450h/s. With default affinity. Using 7 threads, LPM: false.

CPU-NB gives 5% performance boost.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does anyone mine ETH? I just updated my miner to v11 with -asm 2 option and my RX 570 jumped from 27.8 MH/s to 29.1MH/s. My 285X jumped from 27.8 MH/s to 30.2MH/s. I wish the guy would update the Zec miner.


----------



## Cerberus

ZealotKi11er said:


> I wish the guy would update the Zec miner.


im using suprnova and EWBF, what are your Sol/s like

one gtx 1080


----------



## SavantStrike

ku4eto said:


> Uh, my 8320e on 4085Mhz with 215Mhz Base and 2600Mhz CPU-NB, i do 450h/s. With default affinity. Using 7 threads, LPM: false.
> 
> CPU-NB gives 5% performance boost.


Any boost with large pages?

Either way that's a properly configured FX. They need a high CPU-NB to boost cache speed and reduce cache latency. You're at just shy of 4.1 and beating the person a few posts above you that's running at 4.7 on the same CPU.


----------



## ku4eto

SavantStrike said:


> Any boost with large pages?
> 
> Either way that's a properly configured FX. They need a high CPU-NB to boost cache speed and reduce cache latency. You're at just shy of 4.1 and beating the person a few posts above you that's running at 4.7 on the same CPU.


Thats running with : "use_slow_memory" : "never",
I have upped the Bus speed from 200 to 215, due to the board, not supporting 2133Mhz RAM (and i lowered the RAM multiplier to be the closest to 2000Mhz).
Also, i bumped the multipleir on the CPU-NB by 1.0, i think. Stock, the 8320 and my board have 2200Mhz CPU-NB and HyperTransport. Even with voltage increase, the chip doesnt like multi of 12 for the CPU-NB.


----------



## iCrap

KickAssCop said:


> What to mine consistently tells me to mine Equihash. I did let them oscillate a bit between the above three so I am still contemplating what I want to do.
> I told you the hybrids cost me 1010 shipped to my door all the way from US of A. I don't think I could have done better than that given what I wanted to build.
> 
> I am trying to buy a second strix for my gaming PC and am unable to click nowinstock fast enough lol.


This one is apparently faster https://www.blockchainrigs.io/


----------



## SavantStrike

iCrap said:


> This one is apparently faster https://www.blockchainrigs.io/


Every one of these cards is in stock for less than a minute or astronomically expensive. I'm not convinced too many people are mining on 1200 dollar 1080 TI's.


----------



## iCrap

SavantStrike said:


> Every one of these cards is in stock for less than a minute or astronomically expensive. I'm not convinced too many people are mining on 1200 dollar 1080 TI's.


Yeah, I don't understand it. Its either idiots who will never reach ROI or rich people who really want to game. Or maybe huge mining farms? Who knows...


----------



## Darkpriest667

iCrap said:


> Yeah, I don't understand it. Its either idiots who will never reach ROI or rich people who really want to game. Or maybe huge mining farms? Who knows...



I doubt Mining farms would want to spend 12 months on ROI... that seems ridiculously long time to wait... especially when the market could tank.. I believe 4 to 6 months is the biggest risk you're going to want to take and even then... what if the market tanks... because difficulty is absolutely continuing to go up.


----------



## SavantStrike

iCrap said:


> Yeah, I don't understand it. Its either idiots who will never reach ROI or rich people who really want to game. Or maybe huge mining farms? Who knows...


I think it's bots filling orders which are then scalped on ebay and Amazon Marketplace. You'd have to be a really _dumb_ person to buy these crazy expensive cards for mining.

The mining farms are just buying whole shipments of cards before they ever enter the retail channel. They are probably only paying 10 percent more than say Dell or a normal OEM.


----------



## STEvil

Yeah, way easier to buy shipments.

I could buy a pallet of 100 1070's for $60K CDN.


----------



## mattliston

Im not too involved with cpu mining, but I wonder how 5 threads of 4.1ghz cpu, 2133 ram, and 2600mhz northbridge has a faster hash rate than my 4 threads 4.7ghz, 2400 CL10 ram, and 2800mhz northbridge

I dont use 5 threads as I daily drive the machine, and dont want to slow that down by much.

Maybe I should look into opening up another thread or two overnight, and see how it behaves.

as it is, with 4 threads, if Im using an internet browser, it drops from just over 400 to around 310-330, as the browser is stealing some of the L3 cache during operation.


----------



## KickAssCop

iCrap said:


> Yeah, I don't understand it. Its either idiots who will never reach ROI or rich people who really want to game. Or maybe huge mining farms? Who knows...


I agree. If I didn't get these sea hawks for 949 a pop + ship to my door, I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## Juicin

iCrap said:


> Yeah, I don't understand it. Its either idiots who will never reach ROI or rich people who really want to game. Or maybe huge mining farms? Who knows...


good way to clean money

hard to imagine something simpler


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Juicin said:


> good way to clean money
> 
> hard to imagine something simpler


Well, I live in Vegas... so I can imagine one.


----------



## SavantStrike

Juicin said:


> good way to clean money
> 
> hard to imagine something simpler


Reasonably compact high dollar item in high demand that people will pay cash for. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Juicin

DiGiCiDAL said:


> Well, I live in Vegas... so I can imagine one.


One requires you to go to your local electronics shop and build a computer

The other requires you to in person and probably with cash go to a casino....

GL scaling that up


----------



## mrtbahgs

Nice to see Ltc making a comeback.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can someone help me piwer 1 x MSI rX 570 with a 8 pin and two Nitro RX 570 with 6+8 pin. The PSU is a supernova 650 that has 2 vga connectors and 3 periph power cables! 

Is it possible to power them up with that PSU or I’ll need to order a SuperNova 750. I also need to power their risers!

Can I power the risers from another PSU? Heard that is not a good idea?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> Can someone help me piwer 1 x MSI rX 570 with a 8 pin and two Nitro RX 570 with 6+8 pin. The PSU is a supernova 650 that has 2 vga connectors and 3 periph power cables!
> 
> Is it possible to power them up with that PSU or I’ll need to order a SuperNova 750. I also need to power their risers!
> 
> Can I power the risers from another PSU? Heard that is not a good idea?


Should be more than fine. They are like 150W each.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I know it should be more than enough, but I need to power 3 cards with 3 risers with 2 VGA power cables and 3 periph cables. How should I power the third RX 570?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Buy a PCIE splitter.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ZealotKi11er said:


> Buy a PCIE splitter.



I have 5 x 6pin to power along 3 x 8 pins but the psu only has 2 vga connectors and 3 perih. I can use the periph molex to power the risers. I can only power one riser per periph cable. That leaves two VGA cables for 3 cards, I’m not sure if I should split that accros 3 cards? I have a couple of splitters coming this way.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

That PSU should have 4x 8x PCIE (6+2).


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes but the NItros have 6+8 pin each and the MSI Armor has a a single 8 pin.


----------



## SavantStrike

KaRLiToS said:


> Yes but the NItros have 6+8 pin each and the MSI Armor has a a single 8 pin.


The 6 pin is optional on the nitro cards.

Almost every other card its required, but on the nitro cards it isn't.


----------



## KickAssCop

I am now regretting sending my EVGA SC2 Hybrids back.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can I power Risers from a different PSU that is powering the GPUs?


----------



## whitrzac

no


----------



## mmonnin

mattliston said:


> Just wanted to add a little information for users who do cpu mining, especially on AMD FX chips. since you can really only use as many threads as you have multiples of 2mb L3 cache, use task manager to set cpu affinity.
> 
> I went from 340mH on 4 threads of my 8320e (4.7ghz currently) to roughly 400mH on cryptonight. Kinda proves how terrible windows 7 is at keeping cores busy. Task manager went from a random spiky mess to 4 cores locked at 100% and the other 4 cores chilling, waiting to do something. Overall system responsiveness seems to have skyrocketed. Darn dual module chip design lol.
> 
> Little experiment since cpu mining isnt exactly worthwhile doing directly, but I dont use all 8 threads.
> 
> fun fact, mines nearly as well as an old overclocked 7870 that currently sits at 1150/1475
> 
> I dont notice the power consumption, as my computer is on 24/7 anyways, and the few GPUs i have are generating much more than my electricity bill each month.


FYI if you set affinity using a program called Process Lasso the affinity will stay set each time the exe starts. Even past reboots. I use it in Windows for BOINC to allow GPU crunching on a CPU thread by itself and squishing everything else onto the remaining threads.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KickAssCop said:


> I am now regretting sending my EVGA SC2 Hybrids back.


Saw that coming. Good learning experience though.


----------



## chibi

KickAssCop said:


> I am now regretting sending my EVGA SC2 Hybrids back.



Why is that?


----------



## Dagamus NM

chibi said:


> Why is that?


Profitability has gone back with prices of coins since the correction.


----------



## KaRLiToS

KaRLiToS said:


> Can I power Risers from a different PSU that is powering the GPUs?


???

Can someone help me on that?


----------



## nycgtr

KickAssCop said:


> I am now regretting sending my EVGA SC2 Hybrids back.


Don't worry there are butt hurt people who cant stand to eat an extra 2 weeks of ramen to buy something to waste their time who are equally salty. lol


----------



## iCrap

KaRLiToS said:


> ???
> 
> Can someone help me on that?


Yes you can


----------



## mattliston

Is there any current SSE2/3/4a cpu miners that I can combine with nicehash for an old Phenom chip? (for ease of viewing and running)

More or less, I have my 1070 sitting in an old computer as it runs over 20*C cooler when not slammed inbetween 3 other cards in my main rig, and it uses less than 5% cpu activity at any given moment.

I figure a stupidly strong northbridge speed like 3-3.2ghz would kick some butt, but alas, phenom II chips did not have AVX

Even if it only gives 50-80 cents a day, its at least paying for the power its using to have the computer running.

That same old computer is currently plotting for burst with my spare 6tb worth of drives, and looking to produce 20-90 cents a day at least, if my brief overview of burst mining is any indication.

BTW 11.38 cents per kW/H I believe is what I am paying during winter months. Would drop down to around 7-8 cents in a few months' time


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks my friend.


----------



## KickAssCop

Picked up another 1080 Ti FTW Hybrid to complete my mining rig.


----------



## whitrzac

KickAssCop said:


> Picked up another 1080 Ti FTW Hybrid to complete my mining rig.


It's never complete...


----------



## KickAssCop

lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Need to wait for thursday for my 3 GTX 1070 then Im done for now.


----------



## rickyman0319

how many amps is ur outlet?


----------



## KaRLiToS

rickyman0319 said:


> how many amps is ur outlet?


It's two 20 amps outlets.

I just finished setting everything up. I currently have 3 x GTX 1080ti and 6 x RX 570/580. Why does my Phoenix ETH miner only use the GTX 1080ti? 

When I only had 5 x RX 570/580 and 3 x GTX 1080ti, all 8 cards were mining, now only Nvidia is hashing. I don't understand, I've been working on this all day, went through a crap load of issues now that everything is solved I get into another one.


----------



## rickyman0319

how can i tell how many amps is outlet?


----------



## STEvil

rickyman0319 said:


> how can i tell how many amps is outlet?


look at the breaker in the electrical panel.


----------



## KaRLiToS

rickyman0319 said:


> how can i tell how many amps is outlet?


I passed a 12/3 cable through the walls and have put a double 20amps breaker in my breaker panel. I have two dedicated 20 amps outlets for my rigs, total of 40amps.

_________________________________________

That Biostar BTC 250 Pro board is a pain in the butt to work with. I now have hundreds of PCIe Bus errors with certain slot, its not the GPUs or the risers or USB cables, tried everything.

Anyone ever had PCIe Bus Errors?

I can't get any support anywhere.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, I have found a solution to my numerous PCIe Bus errors (registering from HWinfo and MS Event log)

I openned CMD in admin
type "bcdedit /set pciexpress forcedisable"
And voilà, no more errors. My other issue was that I had to add the amd cards first then Nvidia...one by one. I also had to patch the driver signature with ATI Pixel Patcher everytime I added an AMD cards, looks like it is the mix of RX cards and BIOS mod that I did with latest PolarisBiosEditor that was causing the issue or conflicting, I don't know. Hard to pin point.

Sapphire Trixx for ocing AMD cards and MSI afterburner for GTX 1080ti

Both latest drivers AMD Adrenalin 18.2.2 and latest Nvidia 390.77.

I still need to wait for 3 x more GTX 1070

For now, if I run all my rigs together
-Gaming rig with 2 x GTX 1080ti watercooled
-Mining rig with 8 x RX 580
-Monster Rig with 6 x RX 570/580 and 3 x GTX 1080ti (waiting for the 3 x GTX 1070)

Ethereum total: 605 mh/s

Ethereum and Zclassic total: 430 mh/s and 3,650sol/s

I'm pretty happy.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

rickyman0319 said:


> how can i tell how many amps is outlet?


120V 15A is standard in NA.


----------



## STEvil

KaRLiToS said:


> Ok, I have found a solution to my numerous PCIe Bus errors (registering from HWinfo and MS Event log)
> 
> I openned CMD in admin
> type "bcdedit /set pciexpress forcedisable"
> And voilà, no more errors. My other issue was that I had to add the amd cards first then Nvidia...one by one. I also had to patch the driver signature with ATI Pixel Patcher everytime I added an AMD cards, looks like it is the mix of RX cards and BIOS mod that I did with latest PolarisBiosEditor that was causing the issue or conflicting, I don't know. Hard to pin point.
> 
> Sapphire Trixx for ocing AMD cards and MSI afterburner for GTX 1080ti
> 
> Both latest drivers AMD Adrenalin 18.2.2 and latest Nvidia 390.77.
> 
> I still need to wait for 3 x more GTX 1070
> 
> For now, if I run all my rigs together
> -Gaming rig with 2 x GTX 1080ti watercooled
> -Mining rig with 8 x RX 580
> -Monster Rig with 6 x RX 570/580 and 3 x GTX 1080ti (waiting for the 3 x GTX 1070)
> 
> Ethereum total: 605 mh/s
> 
> Ethereum and Zclassic total: 430 mh/s and 3,650sol/s
> 
> I'm pretty happy.


I think one of my boards is giving a similar issue but it also results in crazy slow OS load times. Was trying to run 3x R9 280X's with 4x 7950's but eventually gave up because of it. Will check into that command see if it helps


----------



## KaRLiToS

I now have to install a portable ac in my room. Gonna make two holes in the wall


----------



## Chargeit

KaRLiToS said:


> I now have to install a portable ac in my room. Gonna make two holes in the wall


Think I'd have to do the window and some plywood on that one.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Chargeit said:


> Think I'd have to do the window and some plywood on that one.


The mining room is in the basement in an uninhabitable place. Ceiling is five feet high, gonna have to make two holes in the fondation for the inlet and outlet of a portable air conditionner. There is no window in that room. I have a air exchanger 30 feet from there but it is too far for the portable ac hoses. The mining room is super hot now with 17 GPUs in and 3 x GTX 1070 are gonna add up on thursday.


----------



## STEvil

If your'e gonna put holes in then just put fans in the holes for air exchange from outside


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> The mining room is in the basement in an uninhabitable place. Ceiling is five feet high, gonna have to make two holes in the fondation for the inlet and outlet of a portable air conditionner. There is no window in that room. I have a air exchanger 30 feet from there but it is too far for the portable ac hoses. The mining room is super hot now with 17 GPUs in and 3 x GTX 1070 are gonna add up on thursday.


You are better off using fans. The portable AC unit is going to consume your profits.

You might try making a cardboard enclosure with some box fans. You could secure one of those fabric tube things with the springs in it used for dog agility to act like a large duct to lead the heat away from that space and to a window or just a different part of the basement. Those dog agility things should be long enough to do that and not cost much. A heck of a lot less than powering an AC unit.


----------



## KaRLiToS

So a portable AC is not a good idea but will the fans do anything during the summer? It's gonna be 33'C outside this summer, not sure if I put this hot air with my rigs. Electricity is very cheap here, it is 0.07 CAD kw/h. Thats why I might want the AC.

If I don't install a portable AC, I will just run new hoses from my heat/air exchanger and connect a Y from the inlet and outlet of it. Can you suggest some fans?



Dagamus NM said:


> You might try making a cardboard enclosure with some box fans. You could secure one of those fabric tube things with the springs in it used for dog agility to act like a large duct to lead the heat away from that space and to a window or just a different part of the basement. Those dog agility things should be long enough to do that and not cost much. A heck of a lot less than powering an AC unit.


I don't understand, can you show me an example?


Another question about the Polaris cards Rx 570/580
Is it okay if I run them at 
1175mhz core / 2200mhz memory with -96mv with +50% power limit or I should lower the power limit. I get around 31-32 mh/s with them.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> So a portable AC is not a good idea but will the fans do anything during the summer? It's gonna be 33'C outside this summer, not sure if I put this hot air with my rigs. Electricity is very cheap here, it is 0.07 CAD kw/h. Thats why I might want the AC.
> 
> If I don't install a portable AC, I will just run new hoses from my heat/air exchanger and connect a Y from the inlet and outlet of it. Can you suggest some fans?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand, can you show me an example?
> 
> 
> Another question about the Polaris cards Rx 570/580
> Is it okay if I run them at
> 1175mhz core / 2200mhz memory with -96mv with +50% power limit or I should lower the power limit. I get around 31-32 mh/s with them.


33C is not common in your province. Also its able air moving. Sure 33C is is hot but if you have airflow it will be fine. Just make sure your cards do not go over 75C. AC cant really help. It might drop temps to 27C-29C. I have tried and my solution was blast air from windows of my room inside.


----------



## KickAssCop

Looks like I maybe getting two SC2 Hybrids to add to my rig.


----------



## mmonnin

I don't have 17-20 cards but I have several cards/computers for BOINC and FAH in a room where I exhaust the hot air outside in the summer. I'd rather not power the rigs then use even more power to cool them off. 

Sending the air outside will def pull more air inside from other locations around the house to keep the air pressure balanced. But if the air from the PCs is hotter than outside temps then its better to cool the incoming air then cool the PC exhaust.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> So a portable AC is not a good idea but will the fans do anything during the summer? It's gonna be 33'C outside this summer, not sure if I put this hot air with my rigs. Electricity is very cheap here, it is 0.07 CAD kw/h. Thats why I might want the AC.
> 
> If I don't install a portable AC, I will just run new hoses from my heat/air exchanger and connect a Y from the inlet and outlet of it. Can you suggest some fans?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand, can you show me an example?
> 
> 
> Another question about the Polaris cards Rx 570/580
> Is it okay if I run them at
> 1175mhz core / 2200mhz memory with -96mv with +50% power limit or I should lower the power limit. I get around 31-32 mh/s with them.


I don't have any Polaris based cards so can't answer that. 

But grab a couple of these: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lasko-20...75035&wl11=online&wl12=42388499&wl13=&veh=sem

and put one on each end of one of these https://www.amazon.com/HDP-Agility-Training-Open-Tunnel/dp/B0046HWA4W

Then add a roll or two of duct tape and the cardboard the fans came in to make an enclosure around your mining racks. Have it intake air into the miners and exhaust through the tube. The tube will leak heat throughout the material along its sides for the entire length but still dump the majority out to wherever you have the exhaust fan at on the far end of the tube.

You could get away with a single fan as an exhaust and pull heat out but it will work better blowing fresh air into your cards.


----------



## Chargeit

Mining is messing with my thermostat. The thermostat is right outside my computer room. It reads 72f though my house is noticeably colder. I'm fine with it but my ol'lady is giving me hell. Mining problems. =/


----------



## Dagamus NM

Chargeit said:


> Mining is messing with my thermostat. The thermostat is right outside my computer room. It reads 72f though my house is noticeably colder. I'm fine with it but my ol'lady is giving me hell. Mining problems. =/


Now you have an excuse to build mining rigs for each room of the house. Good job. Build an extra and put it under the bed. Cold bathroom floor? Bathroom miner will fix that


----------



## Chargeit

Dagamus NM said:


> Now you have an excuse to build mining rigs for each room of the house. Good job. Build an extra and put it under the bed. Cold bathroom floor? Bathroom miner will fix that


She's always complaining about being cold. I think she'd get on well with a mining rig for every room.


----------



## KaRLiToS

So I found a temporary solution for my over heating issues while its still winter outside.

I cracked open (2 inches) on two windows in the house, one in the basement and another on the first floor and I completely openned the return air flow dock in the small 5 feet tall room where my mining rigs are. I did an openning of 1 foot x 0.5 foot... No air dock were openned in those areas of the house, so for now, the whole house is using the mining rig heat. In other words, I am now spraying all the heat dispersed inside the house. 

I just hope the central heat pump will provide enough AC to cool down this heat this summer or I will have to install my portable AC in this room, it will only work like 10 hours a day from June to September when it's hot outside here in Quebec.

I'll see what I'll do when summer arrives, but for now, my central unit is doing the work as it should and I will be able to re-use that hot air during winter.


----------



## STEvil

I must have a crap RX580. Powercolor Devil 13 Golden Sample. 28.7MH with custom timings but it keeps throwing incorrect share no matter what timings or frequency I try to use. GPU-Z says it has Hynix ram, but i'm starting to wonder..

edit

Scratch that, the error seems to be related to something else that nobody has actually figured out yet. Dont have it in a riser, its just plugged into motherboard so I guess its likely a signal timing issue

https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/6p5bu0/incorrect_share_in_only_1_gpu/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

STEvil said:


> I must have a crap RX580. Powercolor Devil 13 Golden Sample. 28.7MH with custom timings but it keeps throwing incorrect share no matter what timings or frequency I try to use. GPU-Z says it has Hynix ram, but i'm starting to wonder..
> 
> edit
> 
> Scratch that, the error seems to be related to something else that nobody has actually figured out yet. Dont have it in a riser, its just plugged into motherboard so I guess its likely a signal timing issue
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/6p5bu0/incorrect_share_in_only_1_gpu/


What is your memory speed at? I get 29 MH/s with 570 at 2000MHz memory. 580 get more because they can clock 2XXX+. Also make sure you have v11.0 and use -asm 2.


----------



## STEvil

2000mhz is what i'm trying to get to work, but I get the error at any speed. Flashing back to stock bios to test..

stock also gets error, so its pretty much either the card or the board.

adjusting memory speed doesnt seem to have an effect on reported hash rate either, odd.

edit

up to 30mh @ 2100 now. Reported 42.8mh once for some reason.

edit

Problem solved, I think... will know in few hours anyways.

Shut down fully, waited 30s, started back up. Havent had the error since. 30MH @ 2100mhz. Get the odd drop to 24MH but I think thats the drivers, doesnt last more than a few seconds.

V11 and -asm 2 giving no performance difference in ETH-only mode.

I'm using the Polaris Timings Editor "one-click" 1.6.7 timings.


----------



## KickAssCop

I called the delivery guys who had not done anything with my cards since I returned them for past 2 weeks almost. So I asked them to deliver the cards to me. Received the 2 SC2 Hybrids. Played around for a bit but given PSU constraints I ended up with this. May still change things around when I get another chance but now mining w/ 9 1080 Ti.


----------



## STEvil

So it seems shutting down for 30 seconds then starting up was enough to fix the problem for sure. Not sure what it needed to reset that just a normal restart wasnt enough, but whatever.


----------



## bfromcolo

Found my AMD miner shut down this morning. Defender does not like Claymore anymore and quarantined it.

Trojan:Win32/Ditertag.B
file: C:\NiceHash\NHML-1.8.1.5\bin_3rdparty\claymore_dual\EthDcrMiner64.exe

I trust this is just a Defender update and I can tell it to ignore this? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## whitrzac

Put all of your miners in the same folder, add the folder to the win defender exclusions list


----------



## taafe

Can suggest a safe coin exchange? I've used coin Base to purchase Bitcoin and litecoin etc. But, I've been searching for a safe coin exchange so I can buy some Ethos but all reviews seem bad and people say it's a scam or they hold their money for to long. 

The ones I've found are: 

Coinexchange.io
Kucoin 
Gemini 
All 3 have poor reviews. Thanks in advance


----------



## ku4eto

taafe said:


> Can suggest a safe coin exchange? I've used coin Base to purchase Bitcoin and litecoin etc. But, I've been searching for a safe coin exchange so I can buy some Ethos but all reviews seem bad and people say it's a scam or they hold their money for to long.
> 
> The ones I've found are:
> 
> Coinexchange.io
> Kucoin
> Gemini
> All 3 have poor reviews. Thanks in advance


Kraken is one of thr better ones, pretty good, if you are from EU.


----------



## Dagamus NM

ku4eto said:


> Kraken is one of thr better ones, pretty good, if you are from EU.


While I agree with Kraken being good, they do not trade the coin he referenced. Probably only traded on those sites. Reddit is likely your friend here.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What would you guys mine with 5xGTx 1080ti and 3 x GTX 1070. I’ve been mining zclassic for 5 days now, is it a good choice?


----------



## Chargeit

Man Nicehash profitability is dropping to the floor. My gaming rig was bringing in 0.0007+ btc a day and now it's down to 0.0004 and even 0.00038. My dedicated mining rig is doing worse then that. 

2 days left on the return window for my 1050ti/1060. Considering even returning them or paying them off with btc and then expanding my gpu collection. Do hate the idea of selling btc atm with it on the up.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> What would you guys mine with 5xGTx 1080ti and 3 x GTX 1070. I’ve been mining zclassic for 5 days now, is it a good choice?


That is what I am mining to with the anticipation of the fork. After that some Zen or Zec.


----------



## feznz

I've been wondering about the profitability the whole time.
to the stage of setting up a mining rig at work so free power and no matter how I looked at it seems to be about a 12 months be just breaking even on hardware setup cost.
just even with the dedicated ASIC miners which insentiently are stacked up on the shelves i.e more than 10 available at multiple suppliers then looking at the S/H market mining rigs galore.
was it ever profitable or was the profit in the actual re-sale of hardware after 12months
BTW I live in New Zealand were we have plenty of GPUs on the shelf.


----------



## TheInternal

Hey all. Long time BOINCer here that recently got into mining. Started with Gridcoin, then moved to nicehash due to much larger returns. What are folks finding the most profitable to mine these days? A specific alt coin, or a computing rental service like nice hash?

I don't have to worry about power for the next few months and am running two i7-6850k, an i7-6700k, an i7-7700k, a GeForce 1080, a GeForce 1070, two GeForce 670 gtx, and a mostly worthless GeForce 550ti. Nicehash is netting me a daily return of $7-$9 USD worth of BTC currently.

Thoughts and suggestions welcomed.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

feznz said:


> I've been wondering about the profitability the whole time.
> to the stage of setting up a mining rig at work so free power and no matter how I looked at it seems to be about a 12 months be just breaking even on hardware setup cost.
> just even with the dedicated ASIC miners which insentiently are stacked up on the shelves i.e more than 10 available at multiple suppliers then looking at the S/H market mining rigs galore.
> was it ever profitable or was the profit in the actual re-sale of hardware after 12months
> BTW I live in New Zealand were we have plenty of GPUs on the shelf.


Last years even with overpriced GPU you had faster ROI because increase in price in late 2017. Now its pretty bad. Only hope is prices go up even more.


----------



## mattliston

TheInternal said:


> Hey all. Long time BOINCer here that recently got into mining. Started with Gridcoin, then moved to nicehash due to much larger returns. What are folks finding the most profitable to mine these days? A specific alt coin, or a computing rental service like nice hash?
> 
> I don't have to worry about power for the next few months and am running two i7-6850k, an i7-6700k, an i7-7700k, a GeForce 1080, a GeForce 1070, two GeForce 670 gtx, and a mostly worthless GeForce 550ti. Nicehash is netting me a daily return of $7-$9 USD worth of BTC currently.
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions welcomed.


I mine with 4 cores of 4.8ghz/2800mhz NB AMD FX (only has 8mb L3 cache), a 1070, r7 370, and 7870, and I return above 6 bucks a day. 370 and 7870 are near-stock speeds due to me finding a few rejections overnight and me very slowly increasing clocks. Like 20mhz at a time, let it run a few days to see if it has any rejections.

All setup with nicehash.

If you dont do the precise benchmarks, nicehash results will vary.

I found doing the fastest benchmarks and going through an enabling the 3-4 most profitable was worse overall than compared to letting the slow precise benchmarks run, and letting anything that can run, er, RUN. 

Especially important to run the precise benchmarks with 9 and 10 series nvidia, as gpu boost screws around so much, unless you have the curve clocking dialed in pretty well.

Im pretty IN-experienced with mining, but I find spending a few days dedicated to tweaking really make a big difference. Prior to tweaking, I was averaging about 1.50 per day lower that I currently am. And that is a rough estimate based on market fluctuation.

I currently pay just above 11 cents kW/Hr, so dialing it in was necessary to be worthwhile. As of now, it pays the electric bill on its own, and is shaping up to assist with my current curiosity that is harddrive mining.


----------



## KaRLiToS

3 x GTX 1080ti
2 x GTX 1070
6 x RX 570/580

In the same rig. Will receive my last GTX 1070 tomorrow so make that 3500sol/s










Z Classic + Ethereum;


----------



## iCrap

I have about 3500sol as well. I am only mining ZCL though. How much are you making per day?


----------



## feznz

ZealotKi11er said:


> Last years even with overpriced GPU you had faster ROI because increase in price in late 2017. Now its pretty bad. Only hope is prices go up even more.


It most certainly would have been profitable late last year 
I can say I am guilty of having 3 GPUs hanging around doing a little gaming but @ $0.23Kwh off peak and $0.33kwh it probably never has been profitable or maybe if I mined then sold at the peak last year. 
As you say you can only hope that prices go up or mine a new coin when the difficulty is easy.


----------



## KickAssCop

Nub question. How you mine ZCL?

I am only using Nicehash as it is simpler that I get BTC that I can convert to real money locally.

Also I thought you shouldn’t be mining ETH with NV?


----------



## Chargeit

ZealotKi11er said:


> That is what I am mining to with the anticipation of the fork. After that some Zen or Zec.


Is it worth getting into ZCL this late?


----------



## SavantStrike

Chargeit said:


> Is it worth getting into ZCL this late?


Probably not. It's dropping by the day and you'll need a lot of hash power to get a significant amount of it. 

I'm hoping for one more price hike before the fork on the 28th.


----------



## iCrap

The fork is only in a few days... I forget the exact date. If you can get a decent chunk of ZCL before then it's worth it.


----------



## Chargeit

SavantStrike said:


> Probably not. It's dropping by the day and you'll need a lot of hash power to get a significant amount of it.
> 
> I'm hoping for one more price hike before the fork on the 28th.





iCrap said:


> The fork is only in a few days... I forget the exact date. If you can get a decent chunk of ZCL before then it's worth it.


Thanks

I did more reading on it last night and learned what a fork was and how it affected the price of ZCL. Thinking I'm too late on this one unless BTCP comes in really strong. I'll use it as a learning experience since I now know how a fork works and keep an eye out for future opportunities.


----------



## iCrap

it's also a big gamble. zcl will likely drop to like $10 and it will be hard to sell it quickly after the snapshot. and then if btc private's price ends up being really low it won't have been worth it.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm pulling my gaming rig off mining duty. Going to leave my mining rig running but hard to justify ragging out my main rig for 0.0004 and under btc a day. I'm also not sure how much electricity my 7820x is drawing mining which is an unknown that makes me uneasy.

Well, have some gaming to catch up on anyway so guess I can use my gaming rig as a gaming rig for awhile. =)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KickAssCop said:


> Nub question. How you mine ZCL?
> 
> I am only using Nicehash as it is simpler that I get BTC that I can convert to real money locally.
> 
> Also I thought you shouldn’t be mining ETH with NV?


Mining Pool Hub and Electrum for ZCL Wallet. Mine until 28th. 1x ZCL will give you 1x BTCP.


----------



## iCrap

Whats your guys strategy for fork day? afaik no exchange support has been confirmed so I guess I just have to wait until snapshot is done, transfer to bittrex and sell? That might take up to 30-40 minutes and who knows what will happen to the price by then. Also, how do you tell exactly when the snapshot is completed?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

iCrap said:


> Whats your guys strategy for fork day? afaik no exchange support has been confirmed so I guess I just have to wait until snapshot is done, transfer to bittrex and sell? That might take up to 30-40 minutes and who knows what will happen to the price by then. Also, how do you tell exactly when the snapshot is completed?


My money is on BTCP. I dont really care much for ZClass. I will keep them. Only got 8. I dont have Bittrex account.


----------



## iCrap

I think I might get stuck with them anyways. Hopefully BTCP ends up being priced pretty high and it will have been worth it. Any price predictions?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

iCrap said:


> I think I might get stuck with them anyways. Hopefully BTCP ends up being priced pretty high and it will have been worth it. Any price predictions?


It has bitcoin in the name. BTC people will get it. Other stuff like BTC GOLD and Cash are worth Billions. Price will be $100-1000. Think is BTCP over more than Cash and Gold in terms of what it can do.


----------



## SavantStrike

ZealotKi11er said:


> It has bitcoin in the name. BTC people will get it. Other stuff like BTC GOLD and Cash are worth Billions. Price will be $100-1000. Think is BTCP over more than Cash and Gold in terms of what it can do.


It should perform in line with btg. Bcc is a different story.

Fork isn't until the 28th, still waiting on the pump. Fork is apparently based on a snapshot from the 28th, so one may be able to offload zcl before the fork and still get the new coins.


----------



## STEvil

I wonder what will be best to go for on nicehash with 470/570 480/580 and 1060/1070/1080 once Eth goes POS?


----------



## whitrzac

Ropecoin


----------



## mattliston

STEvil said:


> I wonder what will be best to go for on nicehash with 470/570 480/580 and 1060/1070/1080 once Eth goes POS?



if nicehash, run legacy for the amd cards, and v2 for nvidia

make sure you take the time to run precise benchmarks on one of each type/model of card

Than I just pick the 2-4 most profitable, via the indicator of BTC per day (assuming after nicehash conversion and fees)

Whenever I leave all able-to-mine options ticked, my profitability, even on my tiny setup with 3gpus and 1 cpu, noticeably decreases


----------



## mrtbahgs

mattliston said:


> if nicehash, run legacy for the amd cards, and v2 for nvidia
> ...


Why do you say v2 for Nvidia, is there proof it performs better? I was used to legacy before they made the 2nd version so I have just stuck with it and never tried v2. 

I figured it was more user friendly and a different looking interface, but the actual mining shouldn't change between legacy and v2.


----------



## mattliston

your personal results may vary, but with v2, my 1070 gets somewhere around a 5-10% boost in profitability.

I run both legacy and v2 on the same machine, as I am fiddling with trying to get an older cpu (SSE instructions) to mine, and thought it would be interesting to see if there really is a difference. (older phenom has zero avx instructions). 


This is all with a 1070 that is sitting at 2012 to 2037mhz core, and approx 8.8ghz memory. Core fluctuates with neo to the lower clock, as I have the curve set to 931mV for 2012, and 950mV or higher (flattened curve) for 2037mhz.

Makes a heap more consistent core clocks (and mining efficiency) when the clock isnt changing every half a second from hitting the power limit.

I left my power limit at 112, at 2012 with neo running, it jumps between 98% and 106% power, and with equihash (i think), it stays fairly steady 103% to 107%, and manages over 485 H/s.

My PNY card is a single 8pin power card, and has been a real surprise. For gaming, it wasnt that great, it didnt like to be stable beyond 2037mhz, and didnt like memory being over 8.2ghz. Somehow, during mining, its like "whats up, lets do this"


EDIT I just checked my second computer, and its running 18.16 legacy. Dunno how I missed checking on it when v2 bothered me for an update yesterday, but perhaps that is the meaning of the difference?

I may retest for potential differences again later this weekend, but for now, I updated to 18.18 legacy, and it seems to have updates a few of the miners. 

Future testing is required /EDIT


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hmm i may give v2 a try this weekend for the heck of it then... I am on legacy 1.8.1.8 
For simplicity and to solve a few driver crashes I had in the past when NH swapped algorithms, I just have the Equihash miners checked.
Overall I think this nets me the best experience since it is more consistently mining so in the end it should be the most profitable or close enough to the most.

I run mine at 65% power since if I put it to 112% it only goes up like 20 cents/day, but consumes a lot more power and noise so I didn't see it worthwhile. 
Core clock at that power drops from 2025 to like 1730, but memory stays at 8856. Speed may bounce a bit, but is around 460 Sols/s for my 1070.


----------



## iCrap

I tried Nicehash legacy on my rig and it never even got past the benchmarks. It just froze up and would never actually mine. Anyone had that problem? 

After ZCL forks I may try NH again


----------



## KickAssCop

I am running Nicehash v2 with equihash, Lyra2rev and Neoscrypt only.

Get about 0.0032 - 0.0035 BTC per day which is disappointing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KickAssCop said:


> I am running Nicehash v2 with equihash, Lyra2rev and Neoscrypt only.
> 
> Get about 0.0032 - 0.0035 BTC per day which is disappointing.


$36 is not bad. Thats $1000 a month.


----------



## feznz

ZealotKi11er said:


> $36 is not bad. Thats $1000 a month.


with 9 1080Tis guess with power and associated cost about 12 months for ROI


----------



## ZealotKi11er

feznz said:


> with 9 1080Tis guess with power and associated cost about 12 months for ROI


Sure but its a pretty low time to mine. If BTC goes to 20K that ROI goes to 6M, 5K and its forever.


----------



## SavantStrike

ZealotKi11er said:


> Sure but its a pretty low time to mine. If BTC goes to 20K that ROI goes to 6M, 5K and its forever.


Difficulty is rising and there are not going to be an endless supply of new mining friendly coins. A 9 month ROI is 12 months with motherboard + PSU etc. With power it's 13 months.

It takes until you're half way in to get to where selling half of your gear for 50 percent less than you paid for it gets you to break even. Buying GPUs at inflated prices is never a good idea unless you're comfortable with a fair amount of risk.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SavantStrike said:


> Difficulty is rising and there are not going to be an endless supply of new mining friendly coins. A 9 month ROI is 12 months with motherboard + PSU etc. With power it's 13 months.
> 
> It takes until you're half way in to get to where selling half of your gear for 50 percent less than you paid for it gets you to break even. Buying GPUs at inflated prices is never a good idea unless you're comfortable with a fair amount of risk.


That is way I only bought cards that if mining failed I have another use for them. It is scary time right now mining with 5K+ rig if you started in 2018. 2017 was too rewarding and not what commonly happens.


----------



## feznz

ZealotKi11er said:


> Sure but its a pretty low time to mine. *If *BTC goes to 20K that ROI goes to 6M, 5K and its forever.


I really only thought of mining during winter for a space heater I was weighing up the cost between running a heat pump or mining 
Investment + power + hardware failure - Actual value of BTC at time of selling, I choose heat pump I think in the end it is cheaper

I just notice the whole chain block has 1 flaw which in again is it strength against hacking it the difficulty goes up and up as the chain block gets longer


----------



## KickAssCop

I spent about 10,500 on this thing now. Power is going to be very similar for me as my A/Cs are on in the summer. 
I am expecting a 10 month ROI with a possibility of getting a big payout if BTC hits 15K and above.

Rising difficulty is my only concern right now.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*I started to mine GoByte (GBX) with my main rig, 2 x GTX 1080ti. Not sure if it's a great idea but it's coming in the first spot in Whattomine and Zclassic tanked
*
I'm still mining ZClassic with 3 x GTX 1080ti and 3 x GTX 1070.

Still mining ethereum with 14 x RX 570/580


----------



## SavantStrike

KickAssCop said:


> I spent about 10,500 on this thing now. Power is going to be very similar for me as my A/Cs are on in the summer.
> I am expecting a 10 month ROI with a possibility of getting a big payout if BTC hits 15K and above.
> 
> Rising difficulty is my only concern right now.


Unless you're using outside air, mining in the summer is going to have some unique challenges for you, though you'll probably get away with it with only 8 cards. Even if you don't notice a difference in the temperature in your house, you'll still be paying to air condition the machines.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SavantStrike said:


> Unless you're using outside air, mining in the summer is going to have some unique challenges for you, though you'll probably get away with it with only 8 cards. Even if you don't notice a difference in the temperature in your house, you'll still be paying to air condition the machines.


8 cards is 1800W of heat. You need active cooling or leave it on one room and have window open.


----------



## STEvil

mattliston said:


> if nicehash, run legacy for the amd cards, and v2 for nvidia
> 
> make sure you take the time to run precise benchmarks on one of each type/model of card
> 
> Than I just pick the 2-4 most profitable, via the indicator of BTC per day (assuming after nicehash conversion and fees)
> 
> Whenever I leave all able-to-mine options ticked, my profitability, even on my tiny setup with 3gpus and 1 cpu, noticeably decreases


That wasnt what I was asking, try reading my post again.



iCrap said:


> I tried Nicehash legacy on my rig and it never even got past the benchmarks. It just froze up and would never actually mine. Anyone had that problem?
> 
> After ZCL forks I may try NH again


I never bother with benchmarks for legacy, just benched them manually by running them and inputting numbers that I saw from actual running, very much more accurate.

Daggerdecred (eth/decred) is best for 4x0/5x0 unless you can handle the heat of daggerpascal.

Equihash (zec) is best for Tahiti.

750ti put on Nist5 (43c/day lol)

10x0 Nv cards typically best on Equihash with new algorithm in 1818 but its power hungry, so save power by going Dagger (decred for a bit more power).


----------



## STEvil

ZealotKi11er said:


> 8 cards is 1800W of heat. You need active cooling or leave it on one room and have window open.


Depends on your configuration, but typically 8 cards is only ~1KW.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

STEvil said:


> Depends on your configuration, but typically 8 cards is only ~1KW.


Not 1080 Ti. Each pull 200W. Most people run them at 250W. 

Also finally some mining cards: http://1stminingrig.com/asus-p104-100-mining-gpu-review-mining-on-steroids/

They fixed G5X memory problem so ETH pef is very good. Wish you could change memory on 1080 and 1080 Ti like you can for AMD cards. Locked Bios sucks.


----------



## iCrap

STEvil said:


> That wasnt what I was asking, try reading my post again.
> 
> 
> 
> I never bother with benchmarks for legacy, just benched them manually by running them and inputting numbers that I saw from actual running, very much more accurate.
> 
> Daggerdecred (eth/decred) is best for 4x0/5x0 unless you can handle the heat of daggerpascal.
> 
> Equihash (zec) is best for Tahiti.
> 
> 750ti put on Nist5 (43c/day lol)
> 
> 10x0 Nv cards typically best on Equihash with new algorithm in 1818 but its power hungry, so save power by going Dagger (decred for a bit more power).


Oh, ok I'll try again with manually doing it. Hopefully that'll work :thumb:


----------



## STEvil

just to note, you have to put in a dummy value (1 works) to fire up the algorithm at all, then you can replace the dummy value after you get it tested.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ZealotKi11er said:


> Not 1080 Ti. Each pull 200W. Most people run them at 250W.
> 
> Also finally some mining cards: http://1stminingrig.com/asus-p104-100-mining-gpu-review-mining-on-steroids/
> 
> They fixed G5X memory problem so ETH pef is very good. Wish you could change memory on 1080 and 1080 Ti like you can for AMD cards. Locked Bios sucks.


Where can I buy two of them?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> Where can I buy two of them?


Would not even bother. 3 months warranty is terrible idea.


----------



## iCrap

ZealotKi11er said:


> Would not even bother. 3 months warranty is terrible idea.


Have you ever killed a card by mining though? I haven't..


----------



## STEvil

The fans on the Asus 104's have poor bearings so they are likely to fail within 6 months. Not a "dead" card but some people cant swap a fan I guess.

For the record all my Asus 280x's have had fans changed, they all failed  All other tahiti cards I have (6 others) have no fan issues yet.


----------



## KickAssCop

How much this card costs? I have space to install about 6 of those on my B250 mining expert.


----------



## SavantStrike

KaRLiToS said:


> Where can I buy two of them?


I'm pretty sure you'll have to buy them in bulk. Orders of 50+ units.


----------



## whitrzac

They use the same fans that all the other asus cards use. I've had a few with broken blades, but no dead fans. I did have one that needed a drop of oil... 

Same horrible shroud too, that has the fans stick out pass the edge. They catch on everything and break the blades off. 

I wonder if you could flash the mining card bios onto a normal 1070/1080/etc


----------



## KaRLiToS

zclassic took a drop


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> zclassic took a drop


Sometimes it happens. I remember bitcoin taking a decent drop at the beginning of August just before the first hard fork. Likely due to the run up in value preceding it people just cashed out at that point. Those that held were rewarded with BCH which started at $300 shot up to $800 in the first week and then dropped down before steadily climbing up through December.

If you are holding just make sure you have it in a wallet that you can take advantage of the fork with. Now that it has dropped 35% there is no point in selling it until after anyhow.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have them in the Electrum Wallet. I don’t plan to sell anything anyway. My crypto portfolio is not big anyway. I only have 2 zcl. I just started mining.


----------



## SavantStrike

KaRLiToS said:


> zclassic took a drop


An unnecessary one. Snapshot for the fork is on the 28th. Anyone holding for the fork could have waited until the snapshot then dumped their ZCL. You don't even need to hold the zcl for the drop, just hold it at the time of the snapshot.

Whales driving the price down plus amateurs ruined this one. It was a great opportunity for a pump and dump followed by a fork.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> An unnecessary one. Snapshot for the fork is on the 28th. Anyone holding for the fork could have waited until the snapshot then dumped their ZCL. You don't even need to hold the zcl for the drop, just hold it at the time of the snapshot.
> 
> Whales driving the price down plus amateurs ruined this one. It was a great opportunity for a pump and dump followed by a fork.


Likely unnecessary, but my point is that there are enough folks out there than know how these go that a pump and dump just before the fork catches those that put money in anticipating the forked reward. Spend $20K on a coin, sell half after it shoots up in value doubling your investment. Pull half out when it is nice and hot just before the fork and still have as more than you started with to fork. Win at both ends.

Not the first time we have seen it is all. It won't be the last. Maybe next time I hear about a fork like this I will adopt this strategy. The only way you lose is if you are holding when a fork gets cancelled. How often does that happen though?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Zclass price followed some thing as another recent fork of some other coin. I should have sold mine when they where selling $200 and buy back just before the snapshot.


----------



## Dagamus NM

ZealotKi11er said:


> Zclass price followed some thing as another recent fork of some other coin. I should have sold mine when they where selling $200 and buy back just before the snapshot.


That's how this goes. So addictive.


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> SavantStrike said:
> 
> 
> 
> An unnecessary one. Snapshot for the fork is on the 28th. Anyone holding for the fork could have waited until the snapshot then dumped their ZCL. You don't even need to hold the zcl for the drop, just hold it at the time of the snapshot.
> 
> Whales driving the price down plus amateurs ruined this one. It was a great opportunity for a pump and dump followed by a fork.
> 
> 
> 
> Likely unnecessary, but my point is that there are enough folks out there than know how these go that a pump and dump just before the fork catches those that put money in anticipating the forked reward. Spend $20K on a coin, sell half after it shoots up in value doubling your investment. Pull half out when it is nice and hot just before the fork and still have as more than you started with to fork. Win at both ends.
> 
> Not the first time we have seen it is all. It won't be the last. Maybe next time I hear about a fork like this I will adopt this strategy. The only way you lose is if you are holding when a fork gets cancelled. How often does that happen though?
Click to expand...

Zclassic is a good example - it was originally going to happen about a month ago.

Forks are difficult under us securities laws, so they may become less popular with increased regulation. Otherwise they seem to be a good way for a Dev team to make money, but a bad deal for those left holding the bag


----------



## Sam1990

Hey guys, what’s my best crypto coin option to mine using a 1080ti? Price per kWh is about 11-12 cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagamus NM

Sam1990 said:


> Hey guys, what’s my best crypto coin option to mine using a 1080ti? Price per kWh is about 11-12 cents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I imagine there will be a significant difficulty drop coming for Zclassic.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> I imagine there will be a significant difficulty drop coming for Zclassic.


I think it drop a lot since yesterday, been mining more since then.


----------



## iCrap

Difficulty will drop but the price will also drop to sub $10.

Snapshot in 10 minutes.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Damm, I made a payment to my wallet just 45 minutes before the snapshot and the payment hasn't processed yet. And have you seen the drop in the price.


----------



## iCrap

Yea its crashing hard. Im trying to send from my wallet to cryptopia and its still not gone through. RIP me. 0/10 conf still


----------



## KaRLiToS

iCrap said:


> Yea its crashing hard. Im trying to send from my wallet to cryptopia and its still not gone through. RIP me. 0/10 conf still


What do I have to do now from my Electrum wallet? Do I have to send it at cryptopia too?


----------



## iCrap

Yeah that seems to be the only place with an open market right now. Bittrex wallet is offline.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Anyone else getting a very odd payout schedule from Nicehash this month?
I pay to an external wallet (Electrum) and I received the following payments (after fee) even though I thought their rule was .01 BTC:
1/28 - .00984 BTC
2/9 - .00316 BTC
2/22 - .00322 BTC
2/28 - .00126 BTC

I'm glad the fees have dropped so this isn't wasting much money, but what's up with this? 
I doubt emailing them will do anything since I am assuming it is across the board, but I'd like confirmation other small miners are getting early payments.


----------



## STEvil

Yeah been getting the early payments here too

im ok with it


----------



## KickAssCop

Profitability has really tanked hard it seems. I am down to about 0.0026 BTC / day w/ Nicehash and 9 cards mining. 
Used to be about 0.0032 - 0.0036. 

Any better way to mine?


----------



## feznz

Bitmain Antminer S9 14T


----------



## whitrzac

Expand.


----------



## KickAssCop

*** you guys talking about?


----------



## feznz

??? thought you guys would know all about ASIC mining 14Th/s to what does a GPU make?

https://asicminermarket.com/product/antminer-s9-14t-1600w-psu-14ths-2-fan-2/


----------



## whitrzac

Just sprinkle some pixy dust over them to restore lost profits.

OC the cards to go faster
Buy more cards
Play ****coin roulette


----------



## feznz

just keep mining..... and pray the difficulty doesn't go up and no-one got burnt on the last price spike and decide to double or nothing


----------



## KickAssCop

lol you guys are hilarious. .

I know about antminer. I was talking about how to make most of what I have. My real hope is that casual miners will get out in summers and I can continue mining due to lower electricity costs.

Also was wondering if there is something better than Nicehash in a click and forget sort of a way.


----------



## SavantStrike

KickAssCop said:


> lol you guys are hilarious. .
> 
> I know about antminer. I was talking about how to make most of what I have. My real hope is that casual miners will get out in summers and I can continue mining due to lower electricity costs.
> 
> Also was wondering if there is something better than Nicehash in a click and forget sort of a way.


Most of the casual miners are gone at this point. They've been gone.

If you want to make maximum profits, you need to play garbage coin roulette and stop using one click solutions.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> Most of the casual miners are gone at this point. They've been gone.
> 
> If you want to make maximum profits, you need to play garbage coin roulette and stop using one click solutions.


This. Either wait for profitability to go back up which it does from time to time or start mining stuff that isn't worth much in the hopes that it does become worth something.

While whattomine and sites like that will list what is most profitable at the moment, it has no idea of what the future holds. 

The people that made a lot of money on bitcoin, ethereum, zec, and the rest mined it when it was worth little.

If you have very low electricity costs, then your risk is low.


----------



## iCrap

So how do you find the little hidden gem coins? I found this site
https://www.crypto-coinz.net/crypto-calculator/

Its showing Xhimera (XHM) as like $65 a day on my rig. But I can't even find it on CMC or an exchange so I dont know what to do with that. What do you guys use to find new coins?


----------



## cdawall

iCrap said:


> So how do you find the little hidden gem coins? I found this site
> https://www.crypto-coinz.net/crypto-calculator/
> 
> Its showing Xhimera (XHM) as like $65 a day on my rig. But I can't even find it on CMC or an exchange so I dont know what to do with that. What do you guys use to find new coins?


bitcointalk and I roll through the ANN pages


----------



## iCrap

cdawall said:


> bitcointalk and I roll through the ANN pages


A lot of them are not on exchanges though. Do you just sell them to people through the forum?


----------



## KickAssCop

So I setup Awesome Miner and it says I should be making about 30 bucks with 7 cards whereas Nicehash was saying I should be making 20-22 bucks? What to believe? Anyone have experience with Awesome Miner and how frequent are the payouts?

I am using Nicehash wallet for my payouts. Good idea or bad idea? I am such a nub at this whole thing.


----------



## iCrap

Awsome miner dosen't pay you. It just automatically switches coins / pools. setup the payout on whatever pool you are using. 

Take the time to make a wallet on your LOCAL PC for each coin. Exchanges / services get hacked all the time. Nicehash already got hacked once.


----------



## Dagamus NM

cdawall said:


> bitcointalk and I roll through the ANN pages


Any idea what ANN means? I assume something about altcoins as I see just about every thread having [ANN] in it in that section.


----------



## iCrap

Dagamus NM said:


> Any idea what ANN means? I assume something about altcoins as I see just about every thread having [ANN] in it in that section.


I always thought it just meant announcement?


----------



## Dagamus NM

iCrap said:


> I always thought it just meant announcement?


Hmm, odd syntax that I have not seen on any other forums.


----------



## fash

Hey guys! 
I wasn't sure if I should open up a new thread for my question or just post it in this thread. Therefore, if you think my post should have its own thread let me know! (I still have to learn some things )

So, I'm thinking about investing some money in cryptocurrency but bitcoins are, for myself, way too unstable. I currently earn little money and I still have to pay my tuition fee next year, and I just cannot afford to risk so much money rn. However, I think it is a really fascinating and trending topic, and I want to take part in this. 

That's why my question is, are there other cryptocurrency options, which are not as unstable or volatile as bitcoins? I'd really appreciate some tips! Thanks


----------



## iCrap

fash said:


> Hey guys!
> I wasn't sure if I should open up a new thread for my question or just post it in this thread. Therefore, if you think my post should have its own thread let me know! (I still have to learn some things )
> 
> So, I'm thinking about investing some money in cryptocurrency but bitcoins are, for myself, way too unstable. I currently earn little money and I still have to pay my tuition fee next year, and I just cannot afford to risk so much money rn. However, I think it is a really fascinating and trending topic, and I want to take part in this.
> 
> That's why my question is, are there other cryptocurrency options, which are not as unstable or volatile as bitcoins? I'd really appreciate some tips! Thanks



You need to do a lot of research before you throw money at anyhting. You said yourself you cannot afford to lose money right now so DO NOT go blindly investing money in crypto. Research different coins, projects, read whitepapers and see what interests you. Crypto is volitile and can dump at any moment. Personally, I am still down like 60% since January.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

iCrap said:


> You need to do a lot of research before you throw money at anyhting. You said yourself you cannot afford to lose money right now so DO NOT go blindly investing money in crypto. Research different coins, projects, read whitepapers and see what interests you. Crypto is volitile and can dump at any moment. Personally, I am still down like 60% since January.


Everyone is down since Jan but still more than Nov.


----------



## iCrap

ZealotKi11er said:


> Everyone is down since Jan but still more than Nov.


yeah, true


----------



## awdrifter

Zcash's difficulty went up a lot, it's not worth mining.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## iCrap

I put my rig on BTCP. But won't know if its actually profitable until it starts trading.... risky but we'll see. So far almost .2 after 2 days. The block reward is very low.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Would you guys mine BitcoinZ ?



iCrap said:


> I put my rig on BTCP. But won't know if its actually profitable until it starts trading.... risky but we'll see. So far almost .2 after 2 days. The block reward is very low.


Same here, I also noticed it was extremely hard to get a decent amount of coins. Hopefully, it will be higher than 150$.


----------



## iCrap

it has to be about $425 for it to be about the same daily payout for my rig VS what ZCL was pre-fork


----------



## STEvil

zcash looks fine to me? not great but still averaging about $4.30-$4.50 per day for 3x 280x's in one of the rigs..


----------



## iCrap

STEvil said:


> zcash looks fine to me? not great but still averaging about $4.30-$4.50 per day for 3x 280x's in one of the rigs..



Yeah but the profitability did drop a bit. BTG is now higher than it.


----------



## KickAssCop

Returns have tanked even further these past 2 days.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KickAssCop said:


> Returns have tanked even further these past 2 days.


Are you making fewer coins or less money?


----------



## Balburth

fash said:


> Hey guys!
> I wasn't sure if I should open up a new thread for my question or just post it in this thread. Therefore, if you think my post should have its own thread let me know! (I still have to learn some things )
> 
> So, I'm thinking about investing some money in cryptocurrency but bitcoins are, for myself, way too unstable. I currently earn little money and I still have to pay my tuition fee next year, and I just cannot afford to risk so much money rn. However, I think it is a really fascinating and trending topic, and I want to take part in this.
> 
> That's why my question is, are there other cryptocurrency options, which are not as unstable or volatile as bitcoins? I'd really appreciate some tips! Thanks


Most cryptocurrenices are more or less unstable and most of them are more or less connected - partially cause of "normal" market behaviour, partially cause of willful "manipulation", i would assume. Icrap's reply to you, that every decision needs a loooot of research and you should make yourself knowledgeable about as many projects/whitepapers as possible, is absolutely correct and necessary - look as closely at each pitch as possible and especially at the people behind the currency. Personally i root for projects which try to combine the blockchain technology with "down-to-earth" services and goods, like for example ticketing, cause they would offer additional possibilities instead of "just" investment opportunites. Ofc i don't know if you enjoy cultural events or are interested in crowdfunding solutions, but i would love for ideas like the Cultural Coin to succeed:

https://thenextweb.com/cryptocurren...cultural-cryptocurrency-museums-institutions/

Anyway, i repeat myself but you should really look into many different currencies - only that way you are able make your own decisions. ^^


----------



## iCrap

BTCP is now trading on kucoin. As high as $850... but apparently on BTC holders can trade right now?


----------



## Dagamus NM

I suppose the spike in ZEC difficulty is secondary to people walking away from ZCL and going back to ZEC.

Well, it looks like XMR may be surpassing ZEC in price today.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I was wondering, *should I add 2 x GTX 1070?*. I still have 4 free slots on my Rampage IV Extreme of my main rig.

It will bring my total GPUS to 24 to 26.

*I currently have*

-(5 x GTX 1080ti)
-(3 x GTX 1070)
-(14 x RX 570/580)

I can put my hands on some GTX 1070 (GTX 1070 WINDFORCE OC 8GB (GV-N1070WF2OC-8GD REV2.0) ) for around 730$ CAD new. My finger is on the trigger, I just need a couple of opinions.


----------



## iCrap

^ Profitability is down right now but if you think it's worth it then go for it

btw, i have 1080s and 1070s for sale if anyone wants any
http://www.overclock.net/forum/1477...ics-cards-working-non-working-amd-nvidia.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

Trigger pulled on two.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is the easiest solution to control all the rigs from one pc?


----------



## iCrap

I havent really found one. Teamviewer on all PCs is probably just the easiest.

Awsome miner can manage a bunch of rigs but you have to buy it.


----------



## diggiddi

Is there any downside to running 2-3 rx 580 on Claymore with less than 16gb page file?


----------



## whitrzac

Yea, it won't run or will repeatedly crash.


----------



## diggiddi

whitrzac said:


> Yea, it won't run or will repeatedly crash.


Really? I never had that problem


----------



## SavantStrike

diggiddi said:


> Really? I never had that problem


You need enough virtual memory to handle the dag file for each card. That works out to about 3.5 GB per card. 14 gigs for 4 cards. As long as nothing else is using the page file it can work, but is risky. 20GB would be a much safer size.


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> Is there any downside to running 2-3 rx 580 on Claymore with less than 16gb page file?


I dont know. Is there any downside of mentioning for which algo is that. Or OS. Page files differ between OSes.


----------



## whitrzac

Why is this even a problem? Set to 32gb, don't worry about it.


----------



## KickAssCop

For the 8 1080 Tis I set page file to 135 GB so Nicehash doesn’t crash.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What do you guys mine with AMD and Nvidia these days?

I mine ETH with AMD / Zcash and BTCP with Nvidia


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> What do you guys mine with AMD and Nvidia these days?
> 
> I mine ETH with AMD / Zcash and BTCP with Nvidia


Mine go back and forth but my NVidia with GDDR5X mine on ZEC. My 1070s and 1060s on ETH, AMD cards on ETH.


----------



## iCrap

Oh, maybe thats why my nicehash keeps crashing....

I switched to nicehash for now, and its actually paying out MORE than anything whattomine suggests to mine. Weird. I figured NH would be worse do to their fee and stuff.


----------



## diggiddi

whitrzac said:


> Why is this even a problem? Set to 32gb, don't worry about it.


That's 32GB space from my SSD, that's why


----------



## mattliston

I am mining with idea of 4gb page for operating system, and 2gb per card. so in this rig I am typing in, 2 cards are mining, so I have an 8gb pagefile.

Works perfect. no crashes.

Ive never seen my pagefile even used except when I accidentally overdrew memory on a memtest and was digging into the SSD


----------



## Chargeit

Moon Guys


----------



## KickAssCop

Is anyone else also having problems with Nicehash. Mine keeps on closing the black screen w/ the details of mining and restarting it every few minutes or hours depending on its mood. I increased pagefile to now 150 GB so that shouldn't be a problem. Also I keep getting No data available in the daily estimated earnings every minute or so. This wasn't happening until I installed Awesome miner and screwed my PC up. 

Things I have tried are:

1) Re-doing the whole drivers
2) Re-installing Nicehash
3) Checking my cards (they are all fine)
4) Increasing pagefile from 96 to 115 to 135 and now 150 GB
5) Killing off any overclocking software like MSI gaming app or Precision XOC

I am at a loss now on what else I could possibly do. My daily earn rate was about 16 bucks a day (as I was out of country). Now it has climbed back up to 18 yesterday and today I am expecting about 22 (talking in bitcoin terms and assuming 1 BTC = 10K USD). I want it to go back to 24-28 like it should be but this Nicehash crashes are making me go crazy.

Btw this was also not happening until I added the 8th card to the rig.


----------



## cg4200

maybe power supply ? I had a bad rosewill took days to figure it would shut down depending on algo switch.. 
usually what you describe would be overclock to high mabe one of your cards is on way out if all fails reload windows


----------



## KaRLiToS

KaRLiToS said:


> Trigger pulled on two.


I bought two from Canada Computers (GTX 1070) but this is what they replied yesterday:
"The item you have ordered from our online is currently is on back order and not available for immediate shipment.

Item# VCGIG00002, the vendor just informed us there is an big inventory shortage, with no ETA."

So I cancelled the order. Was able to grab 2 x GTX 1080ti Aorus today froma dude on Kijiji.



iCrap said:


> I havent really found one. Teamviewer on all PCs is probably just the easiest.
> 
> Awsome miner can manage a bunch of rigs but you have to buy it.


I installed team viewer on all my rigs, but my rigs with the Intel G4400, when I remoete control them, the speed of one GPU is decreasing. 

For example, my 12 GPU rigs, one GTX 1080ti goes from 760mh/s to 467mh/s and my 8 GPU rig has one RX 580 almost disabled. While my Quad Damage gaming PC stays fine on both of my GTX 1080ti.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is that any good?
https://www.tripplite.com/smartrack...-small-server-rooms-network-closets~SRCOOL12K


----------



## cdawall

KaRLiToS said:


> Is that any good?
> https://www.tripplite.com/smartrack...-small-server-rooms-network-closets~SRCOOL12K


Seems overpriced when it isn't really any different than one of these for half the cost

https://www.walmart.com/ip/LG-12-00...ote-Window-Kit-Factory-Reconditioned/40608125


----------



## STEvil

cdawall said:


> Seems overpriced when it isn't really any different than one of these for half the cost
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/LG-12-00...ote-Window-Kit-Factory-Reconditioned/40608125


LG is weaker, but 200W less power consumption than the Tripp-Lite.

https://www.cnet.com/products/lg-lp1215gxr-air-conditioner/specs/


----------



## mrtbahgs

I was happy to see prices going up (BTC approaching $12000), but now they are back down again ($8600). I don't have much in to freak out or anything, but was just curious if this is a common time of year for lows and people expect it to rise a fair amount in Q4 or if its all unpredictable and just guesses what the future holds.


----------



## cdawall

STEvil said:


> LG is weaker, but 200W less power consumption than the Tripp-Lite.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/products/lg-lp1215gxr-air-conditioner/specs/


That was the first 12K BTU unit that popped up on google. It was just meant as an example not as the go to...


----------



## iCrap

KickAssCop said:


> Is anyone else also having problems with Nicehash. Mine keeps on closing the black screen w/ the details of mining and restarting it every few minutes or hours depending on its mood. I increased pagefile to now 150 GB so that shouldn't be a problem. Also I keep getting No data available in the daily estimated earnings every minute or so. This wasn't happening until I installed Awesome miner and screwed my PC up.
> 
> Things I have tried are:
> 
> 1) Re-doing the whole drivers
> 2) Re-installing Nicehash
> 3) Checking my cards (they are all fine)
> 4) Increasing pagefile from 96 to 115 to 135 and now 150 GB
> 5) Killing off any overclocking software like MSI gaming app or Precision XOC
> 
> I am at a loss now on what else I could possibly do. My daily earn rate was about 16 bucks a day (as I was out of country). Now it has climbed back up to 18 yesterday and today I am expecting about 22 (talking in bitcoin terms and assuming 1 BTC = 10K USD). I want it to go back to 24-28 like it should be but this Nicehash crashes are making me go crazy.
> 
> Btw this was also not happening until I added the 8th card to the rig.



Yeah mine was doing this same thing also with 8 cards. But I increased my pagefile and it didnt happen again so far. Did you try display driver uninstaller (DDU)?


----------



## Dagamus NM

mrtbahgs said:


> I was happy to see prices going up (BTC approaching $12000), but now they are back down again ($8600). I don't have much in to freak out or anything, but was just curious if this is a common time of year for lows and people expect it to rise a fair amount in Q4 or if its all unpredictable and just guesses what the future holds.


Rumors I've heard are that the manipulators are hard at work shaking out weak hands. Look for a solid run positive in the next week.


But again, rumors are whatever. I will sell what I need to keep the power costs covered. Everything else is HODL.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have a 12 GPUs setup with 50GB page file and never had any issues. All cards are also overclocked.

Quick question. Will a Rampage IV Extreme supports 6 x GPUs? Two GPUs straight from the PCIe slots while the 4 others will be with risers?


----------



## KickAssCop

I moved the 8th card to another mobo slot and it seems to have fixed it. I will know today if this is the fix or not.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> I have a 12 GPUs setup with 50GB page file and never had any issues. All cards are also overclocked.
> 
> Quick question. Will a Rampage IV Extreme supports 6 x GPUs? Two GPUs straight from the PCIe slots while the 4 others will be with risers?


Yeah. No problem there.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I need one more card, I don't know which one to get but I only have one last free slot. I was wondering, I can put my hand on a PowerColor Red Devil RX 580???

I don't know where to find any GTX 1070 and I don't want a GTX 1060


----------



## iCrap

Well I have a 1070 Mini for sale but Canada shipping may be a lot.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I just found a GTX 1070ti for 850 CAD BNIB

I'm done for now

*Quad Damage (Main rig)*
i7 3930k
RIVE
2 x GTX 1080ti WaterCooled
2 x GTX 1080ti Aorus
1 x GTX 1070ti

Evga Supernova 1600T2
*
Mining Rig*
Intel G4400
Asus z270a Prime
7 x RX 580
1 x R9 290x
*
Monster Rig*
G4400 
BTC 250Pro 12 GPU
6 x RX 580
3 x GTX 1080ti
3 x GTX 1070


----------



## rickyman0319

what motherboard is ur 12 gpu? is it from biostar?


----------



## cdawall

rickyman0319 said:


> what motherboard is ur 12 gpu? is it from biostar?


Yea the BTC 250 PRO is the 12 card model from them http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=884

Did you have questions on the different 12 card boards? I now have or have owned all of them mainstream ones.


----------



## ku4eto

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=3103990.0;all

EHHHH

Also, BTC crapped the pants again.


----------



## SavantStrike

ku4eto said:


> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=3103990.0;all
> 
> EHHHH
> 
> Also, BTC crapped the pants again.


This is just like the equihash asics supposedly in development - one fork away from death.


----------



## Dagamus NM

ku4eto said:


> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=3103990.0;all
> 
> EHHHH
> 
> Also, BTC crapped the pants again.


These baikal asics seem pretty scammy with their claims. Whats more is that they cannot mine XMR. If you were somehow able to program it to run XMR it would be useless shortly as the Monero team has stated that they have changes coming to the algorithm to keep it decentralized and further the asic resistance.

The coins it can mine on cryptonight are basically sh7t coins and who cares.


----------



## ku4eto

Dagamus NM said:


> These baikal asics seem pretty scammy with their claims. Whats more is that they cannot mine XMR. If you were somehow able to program it to run XMR it would be useless shortly as the Monero team has stated that they have changes coming to the algorithm to keep it decentralized and further the asic resistance.
> 
> The coins it can mine on cryptonight are basically sh7t coins and who cares.


It was first stated it would mine XMR, but the manufacturer then removed it from the list, because the POW will be changed.


----------



## NightAntilli

I had a few questions I hope someone here can answer..

Which hash algorithm is the most efficient for GCN?
Are the newer GCN cards necessarily better than the older ones for that particular algorithm, or does the best algorithm differ for different GCN generations?
Which algorithm is the best for CPUs in general?
Which algorithm is the best for AMD FX?
Which algorithm is the best for Skylake?
Which algorithm is the best for Ryzen?

Edit: I already found a nice list for videocards;
https://cryptomining24.net/table-of-popular-videocards/

Now it's the CPU part.


----------



## ku4eto

NightAntilli said:


> I had a few questions I hope someone here can answer..
> 
> Which hash algorithm is the most efficient for GCN? - power efficient - Cryptonight.
> Are the newer GCN cards necessarily better than the older ones for that particular algorithm, or does the best algorithm differ for different GCN generations? - more effective in terms of H/w
> Which algorithm is the best for CPUs in general? - Cryptonight
> Which algorithm is the best for AMD FX? - Cryptonight
> Which algorithm is the best for Skylake? - Cryptonight
> Which algorithm is the best for Ryzen? - Cryptonight
> 
> Edit: I already found a nice list for videocards;
> https://cryptomining24.net/table-of-popular-videocards/
> 
> Now it's the CPU part.


Cryptonight is probably the MOST efficient when it comes to power. And its the only algo, which has big support and can be normally CPU mined. You just need L3 cache and AES-NI for it.


----------



## NightAntilli

ku4eto said:


> Cryptonight is probably the MOST efficient when it comes to power. And its the only algo, which has big support and can be normally CPU mined. You just need L3 cache and AES-NI for it.


Thanks... So... Basically, when mining with consumer hardware, mine Cryptonight.


----------



## ku4eto

NightAntilli said:


> Thanks... So... Basically, when mining with consumer hardware, mine Cryptonight.


Well, most profitable with AMD GPUs is ETH right now. You gotta be more specific.


----------



## KickAssCop

Which mining pools to use on Awesome Miner and how often do I get paid? I have NiceHash, AHashPool, ZergPool and one thing else running which normally the miner does not switch to.


----------



## diggiddi

Anybody running Vega 64 what are your hash rates and clock speeds?


----------



## Dagamus NM

ku4eto said:


> It was first stated it would mine XMR, but the manufacturer then removed it from the list, because the POW will be changed.


Yep, still scammy. These guys built these and mined on them until the difficulty shot up. Now that they are going to be rendered useless they are selling them.

That said, the change to the algo should reduce the difficulty before too long.


----------



## ku4eto

Dagamus NM said:


> Yep, still scammy. These guys built these and mined on them until the difficulty shot up. Now that they are going to be rendered useless they are selling them.
> 
> That said, the change to the algo should reduce the difficulty before too long.


Hopefully at least in half. Most of the botnets will stop, and if this was production ASIC in the shadows, it will drop even further.


----------



## Dagamus NM

ku4eto said:


> Hopefully at least in half. Most of the botnets will stop, and if this was production ASIC in the shadows, it will drop even further.


They will stop for a while. People will write new bots and companies will make new asics or fpgas for the next version of cryptonote. Lather, rinse, repeat.

I'll bet these guys would have sold all their miners faster if they didn't have a 6 unit minimum order quantity.

Things are getting tighter by the day for mining. Still profitable, but not like it was.


----------



## iCrap

KickAssCop said:


> Which mining pools to use on Awesome Miner and how often do I get paid? I have NiceHash, AHashPool, ZergPool and one thing else running which normally the miner does not switch to.


I just do MiningPoolHub and set payout to either LTC or BTC.


----------



## NightAntilli

ku4eto said:


> Well, most profitable with AMD GPUs is ETH right now. You gotta be more specific.


But that's simply because of the high ETH price, right? Say, if XMR reached the same price of ETH, then XMR would be the better one to mine..?

Difficulty also plays a role though.


----------



## ku4eto

NightAntilli said:


> But that's simply because of the high ETH price, right? Say, if XMR reached the same price of ETH, then XMR would be the better one to mine..?
> 
> Difficulty also plays a role though.


Bad choice of words. The most profitable always changes. The most mined profitable one is ETH. Otherwise, there are probably other coins as well, but they are not listed on the big exchanges.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I read all those comments with NiceHash and Awsome Miner, I don't really understand what these are?

I just use dstm for equihash and Phoenix for Ethash and what ever pool seem the best. I also check regulary on WhatTomine and mine the most profitable coin on half of my cards and mine other risky coins with the other half. 

I have been mining Bitcoinz for the last 3 days along with BitcoinGold. And Eth with all the AMD cards.

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## mmonnin

One can still Fold and receive FLDC as payment. It provides an actual benefit to society and receive money for doing so.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

mmonnin said:


> One can still Fold and receive FLDC as payment. It provides an actual benefit to society and receive money for doing so.


Why the hell cant they have 75% of mining power be used for folding and the rest for verification. That would solve so many problems.


----------



## iCrap

KaRLiToS said:


> I read all those comments with NiceHash and Awsome Miner, I don't really understand what these are?
> 
> I just use dstm for equihash and Phoenix for Ethash and what ever pool seem the best. I also check regulary on WhatTomine and mine the most profitable coin on half of my cards and mine other risky coins with the other half.
> 
> I have been mining Bitcoinz for the last 3 days along with BitcoinGold. And Eth with all the AMD cards.
> 
> Am I doing it wrong?


NiceHash is just the easiest way to do it, press start and your done. They pay you for hashing power, not for what you actually mine. But the weird thing is, I have been making MORE per day than WhatToMine says the most profitable coin is. 

Awsome Miner automatically switches pools based on what it thinks is the most profitable.

I was using MiningPoolHub which auto profit switches on its own for a while, might go back to that if nicehash profits go down.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, thanks. 

Guys I really appreciate all your answers to my questions. But... I have another one. 

Can I use a longer USB cable for the riser? I need like an additional 3 inches on one.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Guys I really appreciate all your answers to my questions. But... I have another one.
> 
> Can I use a longer USB cable for the riser? I need like an additional 3 inches on one.


Yes. Signal transmission on USB won't be affected by going +3"


----------



## Hueristic

Did we bottom out yet?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Chargeit

Hueristic said:


> Did we bottom out yet?????????????????????????????????????


Hello from the future. No, btc hadn't bottomed out.


----------



## KickAssCop

Making 14 bucks with 9 cards. What’s up?


----------



## ku4eto

KickAssCop said:


> Making 14 bucks with 9 cards. What’s up?


Not Bitcoin.


----------



## KickAssCop




----------



## mrtbahgs

Not only is value down, but actual coins per day is down a good chunk on NH if I recall correctly. I only glance at things now so I haven't been paying as much attention.


----------



## Chargeit

mrtbahgs said:


> Not only is value down, but actual coins per day is down a good chunk on NH if I recall correctly. I only glance at things now so I haven't been paying as much attention.


A month back I was pulling in 0.0012 - 0.0014 btc a day between my two rigs. Now those rigs are bringing in more like 0.00046 - 0.00054 btc a day between the two of them. That's really bad.


----------



## SavantStrike

Chargeit said:


> A month back I was pulling in 0.0012 - 0.0014 btc a day between my two rigs. Now those rigs are bringing in more like 0.00046 - 0.00054 btc a day between the two of them. That's really bad.


Every time BTC dips the alts tank, when BTC comes back they are worth less satoshis. This, along with the difficulty curve makes mining alts less profitable.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> Every time BTC dips the alts tank, when BTC comes back they are worth less satoshis. This, along with the difficulty curve makes mining alts less profitable.


It does unless the alts increase relative to BTC. Last week was rough but next should be better. Waiting for the difficulty crash on XMR. 9 days plus the adjustment period.

That Baikal N thread on BTCtalk is hilarious. Sad, but hilarious. Basically three companies are hawking their variety of their ASIC for cryptonote. Of the ten cryptonote coins at least seven have stated that they are changing to the new algorithm v7 to kill these asics. So three companies have been and currently are mining XMR and others with asics and now that they are going to be useless. Asicminermarket or whatever it is called is seeming very exit scammy at the moment. All three companies making these are dropping the prices trying to offload before the change. Asicminermarket is telling people that already bought one and have not received it that they will send them two more for the price of one @ $1900 if they have already bought one at $3800. The $12,000 one has dropped to $3K with people being told they will get three more miners instead of refunds.


----------



## ku4eto

Dagamus NM said:


> SavantStrike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time BTC dips the alts tank, when BTC comes back they are worth less satoshis. This, along with the difficulty curve makes mining alts less profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> It does unless the alts increase relative to BTC. Last week was rough but next should be better. Waiting for the difficulty crash on XMR. 9 days plus the adjustment period.
Click to expand...

Why crash? Profit will increase a lot, when the ASICs are removed. Thats 75% of the network speed. And this should move XMR forward.


----------



## Dagamus NM

ku4eto said:


> Why crash? Profit will increase a lot, when the ASICs are removed. Thats 75% of the network speed. And this should move XMR forward.


Profit will go up from difficulty going down. Not a price crash, a difficulty crash once these asics are rendered useless. Though it will take a minute for the network to figure out where it is at. Not sure how many blocks that is for XMR.

edit: looks like the difficulty adjusts with a rolling 720 blocks with an average block time of two minutes or about 24 hours. So the first hour will not seem much of a difference but the difficulty will drop over those 24 hours. If it doesn't drop much then either the companies already have an asic for cryptonote v7 or somehow the current asics still work. With the pricing drops on the asics it doesn't seem like the latter is going to happen.

I feel bad for those that bought these when they were first announced. It was claimed that they would be shipped in 72 hours but it is likely that they will be mined on to the end then shipped when they can only mine the few coins that haven't updated the algorithm. ETN might take a little while so I guess that is what they will mine.


----------



## ku4eto

Dagamus NM said:


> ku4eto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why crash? Profit will increase a lot, when the ASICs are removed. Thats 75% of the network speed. And this should move XMR forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Profit will go up from difficulty going down. Not a price crash, a difficulty crash once these asics are rendered useless. Though it will take a minute for the network to figure out where it is at. Not sure how many blocks that is for XMR.
Click to expand...

Oh, my bad, read that wrong.


----------



## Chargeit

Yeah I contribute profits being down to a combination of alt coins being down and the release of a new wave of ASIC miners. The major hit to what I was getting a day tied in closely to the release of a new batch of ASIC miners.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Chargeit said:


> Yeah I contribute profits being down to a combination of alt coins being down and the release of a new wave of ASIC miners. The major hit to what I was getting a day tied in closely to the release of a new batch of ASIC miners.


Well turning the CPU miner back on the morning of the 29th should help some. At least for me it will. I turned mine off as the profitability had tanked. Still running my GPUs mostly for ETH and ZEC. Today is better than it was over the weekend.


----------



## Chargeit

Dagamus NM said:


> Well turning the CPU miner back on the morning of the 29th should help some. At least for me it will. I turned mine off as the profitability had tanked. Still running my GPUs mostly for ETH and ZEC. Today is better than it was over the weekend.


I'm also noticing profits as far as btc goes increasing over the last few days through NH.

Hopefully the upwards trend continues.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Should I mine with my 2 x Intel G4400 and my i7 4930k?


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Should I mine with my 2 x Intel G4400 and my i7 4930k?


Not until the 29th. Unless you want a heater.

After the 29th they should be profitable again to mine with depending on your electric costs.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> Not until the 29th. Unless you want a heater.
> 
> After the 29th they should be profitable again to mine with depending on your electric costs.


Which coin should I mine with them, Monero?


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Which coin should I mine with them, Monero?


It is the easiest. But any cryptonote coin would work. Just make sure it is one that has had the code updated otherwise you will be competing with ASICs at a loss.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, thanks.

Are you guys Dual mining with your AMD cards?


----------



## SavantStrike

KaRLiToS said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Are you guys Dual mining with your AMD cards?


I refuse to use claymore, so no


----------



## encrypted11

With the likes of dcred, siacoin, pascal, you're using a rubber mallet (GPU) against a piledriver (ASICs).



KaRLiToS said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Are you guys Dual mining with your AMD cards?


----------



## entity2793

Dagamus NM said:


> ETN might take a little while so I guess that is what they will mine.


ETN kept banging on the mobile mining drum, funny to picture phones "competing" with ASICs


----------



## SavantStrike

entity2793 said:


> ETN kept banging on the mobile mining drum, funny to picture phones "competing" with ASICs


Yeah. So far I haven't found a statement from the ETN team that they are going to fork, so I guess all the ASIC miners will go with ETN.


----------



## awdrifter

entity2793 said:


> Dagamus NM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ETN might take a little while so I guess that is what they will mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ETN kept banging on the mobile mining drum, funny to picture phones "competing" with ASICs
Click to expand...

The phones are not actually mining, it's what they called 'simulated mining'. Basically they just airdrop ETN to people running their app on their phone.

I'm mining ETN and I haven't seen any difficulty spike yet, the difficulty actually went down in the past few days. So I guess they haven't started mining ETN with the asics yet.


----------



## Dagamus NM

awdrifter said:


> The phones are not actually mining, it's what they called 'simulated mining'. Basically they just airdrop ETN to people running their app on their phone.
> 
> I'm mining ETN and I haven't seen any difficulty spike yet, the difficulty actually went down in the past few days. So I guess they haven't started mining ETN with the asics yet.


Everybody trying to get those last eight days of Monero.

It appears that there are unannounced asics on Eth and ZEC now too. Makes sense.

The spike in difficulty doesn't match the likely increase in GPU mining alone. Difficulty has continued rising steadily as profitability has dropped which looks like bitmain is busy.

Apparently they made more profits than Nvidia last year. I have not confirmed this, but if true then there are most certainly asics on the big coins.


----------



## entity2793

Dagamus NM said:


> It appears that there are unannounced asics on Eth and ZEC now too. Makes sense.
> 
> The spike in difficulty doesn't match the likely increase in GPU mining alone.


I'm following the dificulty chart of ETH quite frequently (https://etherscan.io/chart/hashrate) . It looks to me like no sign of ASIC; dificulty keeps increasing as if alll GPUs are bought in for this but not much beyond. This coin in particular would be a significant risc for an ASIC manufacturer as the PoS may happen this year. Especially as complex memory controllers are neeed here so it wouldn't make for the simplest AISC

Not saying anything like that is impossible. Just don't see it coming for ETH


----------



## ZealotKi11er

entity2793 said:


> I'm following the dificulty chart of ETH quite frequently (https://etherscan.io/chart/hashrate) . It looks to me like no sign of ASIC; dificulty keeps increasing as if alll GPUs are bought in for this but not much beyond. This coin in particular would be a significant risc for an ASIC manufacturer as the PoS may happen this year. Especially as complex memory controllers are neeed here so it wouldn't make for the simplest AISC
> 
> Not saying anything like that is impossible. Just don't see it coming for ETH


They are trolling lol. They cant build ASICs for ETH. ETH is both sensitive to memory and GPU. You can eliminate the GPU with ASIC but not the memory. Even if you build a ASIC it would cost way too much to land at least 4GB per ASIC.


----------



## entity2793

Even for the likes of Bitmain, designing and manufacturing a memory subsystem capable of matching GDDR5x or HBM who had some years of perfecting is a step up from what they 've currently proven.


----------



## Dagamus NM

entity2793 said:


> I'm following the dificulty chart of ETH quite frequently (https://etherscan.io/chart/hashrate) . It looks to me like no sign of ASIC; dificulty keeps increasing as if alll GPUs are bought in for this but not much beyond. This coin in particular would be a significant risc for an ASIC manufacturer as the PoS may happen this year. Especially as complex memory controllers are neeed here so it wouldn't make for the simplest AISC
> 
> Not saying anything like that is impossible. Just don't see it coming for ETH


So the hashrate doubling between December and March of this year doesn't seem suspicious to you? Maybe ETH doesn't have an ASIC, maybe just ZEC. Maybe that hashrate is all of those GPUs switching from mining ZEC to ETH.

Either way, it seems that there are more ASICs out there than verified. I hope this XMR deal prompts the others to change to a process where the code gets updated periodically. I would rather see every four months than every six. That would curb the ASIC issue.


----------



## entity2793

Dagamus NM said:


> So the hashrate doubling between December and March of this year doesn't seem suspicious to you? Maybe ETH doesn't have an ASIC, maybe just ZEC. Maybe that hashrate is all of those GPUs switching from mining ZEC to ETH.


It seems that around 10 December both the price and hashrate started climbing at a significantly higher rate. I'd espect a spike in hashrate which is independent of the price, if ASICs were introduced (because whoever's got them would power them right away, would not expect profits increase since profits would be ridiculously higher compared to GPUs anyway)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is there an issue here? Seems like my Average effective hash rate is quite low?


----------



## STEvil

looks about right, stale/bad shares happen and they are subtracted from reported hashrate.


----------



## fash

Hey guys! Thanks for your answers. I really appreciate this.



iCrap said:


> You need to do a lot of research before you throw money at anyhting. You said yourself you cannot afford to lose money right now so DO NOT go blindly investing money in crypto. Research different coins, projects, read whitepapers and see what interests you. Crypto is volitile and can dump at any moment. Personally, I am still down like 60% since January.


You're right. I won't invest blindy in crypto. I know I have to read the whitepapers and do lots of research. However, my main problem rn is that I don't know enough different cryptocurrency. I'm only aware of the big players and those are the risky and unstable ones, in which I don't want to invest. 
Could anybody recommend me some 'stable' ones? Or at least more stable than BTC and so  



Balburth said:


> Most cryptocurrenices are more or less unstable and most of them are more or less connected - partially cause of "normal" market behaviour, partially cause of willful "manipulation", i would assume. Icrap's reply to you, that every decision needs a loooot of research and you should make yourself knowledgeable about as many projects/whitepapers as possible, is absolutely correct and necessary - look as closely at each pitch as possible and especially at the people behind the currency. Personally i root for projects which try to combine the blockchain technology with "down-to-earth" services and goods, like for example ticketing, cause they would offer additional possibilities instead of "just" investment opportunites. Ofc i don't know if you enjoy cultural events or are interested in crowdfunding solutions, but i would love for ideas like the Cultural Coin to succeed:
> 
> https://thenextweb.com/cryptocurren...cultural-cryptocurrency-museums-institutions/
> 
> Anyway, i repeat myself but you should really look into many different currencies - only that way you are able make your own decisions. ^^


I have to look into blockchain technology. Rn I feel like I don't know enough about it. And I looked those Cultural Coins up, which you mentioned. I think it is a really nice project but I don't know if an ICO is right for me as a beginner. Maybe investing in ICO's is more for advanced traders??!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

fash said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for your answers. I really appreciate this.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I won't invest blindy in crypto. I know I have to read the whitepapers and do lots of research. However, my main problem rn is that I don't know enough different cryptocurrency. I'm only aware of the big players and those are the risky and unstable ones, in which I don't want to invest.
> Could anybody recommend me some 'stable' ones? Or at least more stable than BTC and so
> 
> 
> 
> I have to look into blockchain technology. Rn I feel like I don't know enough about it. And I looked those Cultural Coins up, which you mentioned. I think it is a really nice project but I don't know if an ICO is right for me as a beginner. Maybe investing in ICO's is more for advanced traders??!


Everything is as stable or less stable than BTC. 9/10 times if BTC drops so does everything else. The reason for the price increase of GPU was because ETH shot up while BTC did not. Now its back to where it was before the jump.


----------



## Hueristic

Chargeit said:


> Hello from the future. No, btc hadn't bottomed out.


@!#$#%[email protected]#%, I expect it will level about 10k the next few months but with the futures market and all those wallstreeters shorting who knows. Tether did just create another 300 million USDT so as long as that doesn't crash it may add support. But when that thing goes it's anyones guess what will happen! But I'll still be buying Monero.



ku4eto said:


> Why crash? Profit will increase a lot, when the ASICs are removed. Thats 75% of the network speed. And this should move XMR forward.


Don't forget the botnets. 



Dagamus NM said:


> Profit will go up from difficulty going down. Not a price crash, a difficulty crash once these asics are rendered useless. Though it will take a minute for the network to figure out where it is at. Not sure how many blocks that is for XMR.
> 
> edit: looks like the difficulty adjusts with a rolling 720 blocks with an average block time of two minutes or about 24 hours. So the first hour will not seem much of a difference but the difficulty will drop over those 24 hours. If it doesn't drop much then either the companies already have an asic for cryptonote v7 or somehow the current asics still work. With the pricing drops on the asics it doesn't seem like the latter is going to happen.
> 
> I feel bad for those that bought these when they were first announced. It was claimed that they would be shipped in 72 hours but it is likely that they will be mined on to the end then shipped when they can only mine the few coins that haven't updated the algorithm. ETN might take a little while so I guess that is what they will mine.


My guess is the hash will drop about 35-40 and then the bot nets will get back on with about 15%. FYI, I am pulling this data OOMA. 
Lets see how close I am.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Hey, I wonder if anyone here knows how I could sell some crypto and get paid in paypal, BTC fees seems high


----------



## KaRLiToS

PontiacGTX said:


> Hey, I wonder if anyone here knows how I could sell some crypto and get paid in paypal, BTC fees seems high


[H]ard Forum For Sale/Wanted section.

What do you have for sale?


----------



## PontiacGTX

ETC or whatever is worth 3ETC?


----------



## Dagamus NM

entity2793 said:


> It seems that around 10 December both the price and hashrate started climbing at a significantly higher rate. I'd espect a spike in hashrate which is independent of the price, if ASICs were introduced (because whoever's got them would power them right away, would not expect profits increase since profits would be ridiculously higher compared to GPUs anyway)


https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/26/ana...ew-cryptocurrency-mining-chip-from-china.html


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/26/ana...ew-cryptocurrency-mining-chip-from-china.html


I saw that article.

I'm still not convinced this is real. The ethash algorithm has such a large memory footprint that's so bandwidth intensive it doesn't seem possible.


----------



## ku4eto

SavantStrike said:


> I saw that article.
> 
> I'm still not convinced this is real. The ethash algorithm has such a large memory footprint that's so bandwidth intensive it doesn't seem possible.


Wrong.

It doesn't seem ECONOMICALLY possible. They can do it. It depends, how much it will cost though.


----------



## SavantStrike

ku4eto said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It doesn't seem ECONOMICALLY possible. They can do it. It depends, how much it will cost though.


You are correct. It's technically possible, but will require a design that's considerably more expensive than previous ASICS unless some major breakthrough has been made.


It will be interesting to see if these are economically feasible to mine on as ROI would need to be very short (3-4 months) since ASICS always arrive late (and already used to make money for the manufacturer). 

I've wondered for a while how things would look if ethereum became unprofitable to mine. PoS was going to guarantee that eventually, but ASICS will hasten that. I expect all that hash power will go to equihash and cryptonote coins.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SavantStrike said:


> You are correct. It's technically possible, but will require a design that's considerably more expensive than previous ASICS unless some major breakthrough has been made.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if these are economically feasible to mine on as ROI would need to be very short (3-4 months) since ASICS always arrive late (and already used to make money for the manufacturer).
> 
> I've wondered for a while how things would look if ethereum became unprofitable to mine. PoS was going to guarantee that eventually, but ASICS will hasten that. I expect all that hash power will go to equihash and cryptonote coins.



I am sure they came make something better 2-3x than current GPUs but that does not come close to what other ASICS can do and how much more it will cost.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> You are correct. It's technically possible, but will require a design that's considerably more expensive than previous ASICS unless some major breakthrough has been made.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if these are economically feasible to mine on as ROI would need to be very short (3-4 months) since ASICS always arrive late (and already used to make money for the manufacturer).
> 
> I've wondered for a while how things would look if ethereum became unprofitable to mine. PoS was going to guarantee that eventually, but ASICS will hasten that. I expect all that hash power will go to equihash and cryptonote coins.


Equihash likely has ASICs on it right now too. 

Whatever deal bitmain has with samsung is probably to blame for the memory shortage we are seeing. Tons of memory to run these ASICs.


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> Equihash likely has ASICs on it right now too.
> 
> Whatever deal bitmain has with samsung is probably to blame for the memory shortage we are seeing. Tons of memory to run these ASICs.


If it does, it won't have them for long. The zcash devs were very clear about forking to kill ASICS. The situation will probably mirror cryptonote


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can Ethereum fork too?

Will you guys buy Ethash ASICs?


----------



## SavantStrike

KaRLiToS said:


> Can Ethereum fork too?
> 
> Will you guys buy Ethash ASICs?


It's already forked once (hence ETH classic). It could be forked again but I doubt that will be a priority as it's going proof of work eventually.

I would never buy an ASIC without some indication from devs that they aren't going to change the code.


----------



## Blameless

It's obviously not in the interest of developers or communities who have made decentralization a priority to stick with algorithms that have proven to be vulnerable to ASIC mining. Any privacy oriented blockchain team/users should be extremely wary of centralization and do everything feasible to make sure consumer hardware remains most efficient for proof-of-work.

Not sure where Ethereum will go, as it's always been centralized and should eventually move to proof of stake anyway. However, in the short to mid-term, I doubt the developers and major backers of Ethereum are keen on allowing their network to become dependent on Bitmain, so I can see them pushing through changes to make mining on whatever ASICs are developed less than viable.

These new ASICs will be an extreme gamble for early adopters.


----------



## KickAssCop

So this thing going to go back up or what? I am wondering if I should buy a BTC since it is so low now.


----------



## ku4eto

KickAssCop said:


> So this thing going to go back up or what? I am wondering if I should buy a BTC since it is so low now.


No one knows.


----------



## Chargeit

KickAssCop said:


> So this thing going to go back up or what? I am wondering if I should buy a BTC since it is so low now.


My bet is long term btc under 7k will be considered a steal. Short term there's no telling.


----------



## iCrap

I would never buy an ASIC. Actually, that's not true. I had two BTC ASICs back when they first came out for sale. I sold them after a while though for 2-3x what I paid. I think i just got lucky though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is the best exchange for Crypto?
Is coinsquare.io any good?


----------



## iCrap

It just depends what coins you want to get....most are fine. Just dont store anything in the exchange. Don't use bitgrail lol. I dont know about coinsquare.


----------



## Chargeit

What do y'all think about Ravencoin?


----------



## diggiddi

Anyone here on the latest claymore 10.6? for some reason my shares not showing up on nanopool
Also thinking about moving to minergate any opinions on that?


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> Anyone here on the latest claymore 10.6? for some reason my shares not showing up on nanopool
> Also thinking about moving to minergate any opinions on that?


Rule number 1:
Do not use Minergate.
Rule number 2:
Do not use Minergate.


----------



## diggiddi

What about noobpool?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm not very happy with CoinSquare.io. I paid them the max I could since I just joined, it was an amount of 500 CAD that I paid to get some ETH and I received only 462$ CAD worth of Ethereum. It will be stuck for a week on the exchange.

On the other hand, I used Coinbase to buy the maximum I could since I also joined this web site. Bought 250$ CAD worth of BTC and received the same amount. I could instantly send to to my main BTC address.

I am about to try Kraken, just waiting to get verified.

Didn't know it was such an hassle to get some coins. I still need some BTC, ETH and maybe 400$ CAD worth of Ripple.


----------



## diggiddi

Anyone successfully claimed their bitcoincash ? what is the easiest method to go about it?
I swept my paper wallet to mycelium but having issues the rest of the way


----------



## SavantStrike

Bitmain has just unveiled it's ethereum ASIC. 

800 dollars for 180 MH/s at 800 watts. That's not nearly as impressive as I would have imagined. 6 RX series GPUs with good memory and a BIOS flash can do that with less power. Where it does shine is in the cost department.

There are ethereum devs who have discussed blocking asics. I still hope this happens to stop bitmain from generating a rev 2.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SavantStrike said:


> Bitmain has just unveiled it's ethereum ASIC.
> 
> 800 dollars for 180 MH/s at 800 watts. That's not nearly as impressive as I would have imagined. 6 RX series GPUs with good memory and a BIOS flash can do that with less power. Where it does shine is in the cost department.
> 
> There are ethereum devs who have discussed blocking asics. I still hope this happens to stop bitmain from generating a rev 2.


Nothing like the BTC ASICs. These are not even ASICs, to begin with. Price is good but in reality, with normal GPU price you should be getting RX 570 for $150 which gets you 30 MH/s. Thats $900.


----------



## SavantStrike

ZealotKi11er said:


> Nothing like the BTC ASICs. These are not even ASICs, to begin with. Price is good but in reality, with normal GPU price you should be getting RX 570 for $150 which gets you 30 MH/s. Thats $900.


The 570 was never a $150 card unless bought in volume.

This is most likely an asic, it just isn't any better than a GPU. It's either that or bitmain has secured a low cost provider for GPUs.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SavantStrike said:


> The 570 was never a $150 card unless bought in volume.
> 
> This is most likely an asic, it just isn't any better than a GPU. It's either that or bitmain has secured a low cost provider for GPUs.


RX 470 4GB before the mining crazy could be had for $120 after MIR. RX 570 is the same card and we talking after 1 year in market and poor sale which is typical for AMD.


----------



## SavantStrike

ZealotKi11er said:


> RX 470 4GB before the mining crazy could be had for $120 after MIR. RX 570 is the same card and we talking after 1 year in market and poor sale which is typical for AMD.


That's a sale price card with a MIR. I don't remember them being that cheap pretty much ever.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What are you guys using as a miner and pool for Verge Lyra2Rev2?

I am using SuprNova and noticed big differences in reported hashrate between ccminer (OG) and ccminer-Alexis78
*
3 x GTX 1080ti*
The Original CCMiner makes 207mh/s and is reporting around 205mh/s
The Alexis78 CCMiner makes 221mh/s and is reporting around 140mh/s

There is clearly an issue with the Alexis78 version, I only made 2$ of Verge instead of 4$ today (Started Verge for the first time yesterday)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is this bad news?

https://www.coindesk.com/no-action-vitalik-opposes-plan-disable-ethereum-asics/

I wonder if I should buy two of those miners.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> Is this bad news?
> 
> https://www.coindesk.com/no-action-vitalik-opposes-plan-disable-ethereum-asics/
> 
> I wonder if I should buy two of those miners.


No way. ETH is going the way of BTC. Just too hard to mine. If this ASICs exist they are already mining. Even at $1200 you where not making that much mining ETH.


----------



## KickAssCop

Finally Nicehash came out with an update and now my mining rig is mining properly with it. In the past I have used Zergpool and Miningpoolhub combo using Awesomeminer and honestly the earn rates were far too inconsistent for me. With Nicehash at least I know what I will get. So back to it. 

However, down from original 0.0032-0.0036 earn rates to only barely 0.002-0.0021. Huge drop. I was really hoping that summer would take out the non-serious members and earn rates would improve. Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Chargeit

KickAssCop said:


> Finally Nicehash came out with an update and now my mining rig is mining properly with it. In the past I have used Zergpool and Miningpoolhub combo using Awesomeminer and honestly the earn rates were far too inconsistent for me. With Nicehash at least I know what I will get. So back to it.
> 
> However, down from original 0.0032-0.0036 earn rates to only barely 0.002-0.0021. Huge drop. I was really hoping that summer would take out the non-serious members and earn rates would improve. Doesn't seem like it.


I don't think things are going to get better any time soon. Asic have pushed gpu miners out the way for now.


----------



## KickAssCop

So all the ASIC forking ain't going to fix it?


----------



## ku4eto

No. The ASICs real deal for ETH is their price. 800$. After the no-fork news, it jumped to 1800$. So the only pros now is the scalability. Since it takes a lot less space.

Anyway.

The Monero POW Hardfork is successful. Network difficulty is still adjusting. Nethash is down from 1.1GH/s to 350MH/s ATM, it will go down below 200MH/s even. No more ASICs. Botnets are still offline. Profitability is 5x compared to before the fork.


----------



## KickAssCop

So time to mine Monero on Miningpoolhub?


----------



## ku4eto

KickAssCop said:


> So time to mine Monero on Miningpoolhub?


There are far better pools than this one.


----------



## ku4eto

[22:34:58] <ducats> Heroic block update: currently 720 of 720, last 2 blocks actually faster than expected / last 5 blocks actually faster than expected / last 10 blocks actually faster than expected / last 20 blocks actually faster than expected / last 720 blocks est. 76.11 MH/s

Nethash speed for XMR is now 190MH/s.

If i mine with ONLY 4 [email protected]/s, i will be doing over 10$/day.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have been wasting the past 4 hours try to set XMRIG Nvidia and I always get Rejected - Low Dificulty Shares... I really don't understand, I have tried every pool.


----------



## KickAssCop

ku4eto said:


> There are far better pools than this one.


Enlighten me.


----------



## STEvil

moved most of my tahiti and older cards to XMR7, still have to move the vega and threadripper. More profitable than equihash for most things so far, and reduced power draw.


----------



## ku4eto

KickAssCop said:


> Enlighten me.


I would suggest the xmrpool.* ones, along with MineXMR, supportXMR, monero.crypto-pool.fr.
You can always find the pool OPs in #monero-pools.


----------



## KaRLiToS

KaRLiToS said:


> I have been wasting the past 4 hours try to set XMRIG Nvidia and I always get Rejected - Low Dificulty Shares... I really don't understand, I have tried every pool.


Guys I really need help here:

This is using CCMiner no issue and 4200h/s with 4 x GTX 1080ti and 1 x GTX 1070ti

ccminer-cryptonight.exe --bfactor=8 -o stratum+tcp://pool.supportxmr.com:7777 -a monero -u 45MpyABXqL92S7aujrMKBrgE4bx95rMRZ7Pd57kMEjGvAtXALcSqPZYi6KkQ5zaS5dNj41uJ2ABPgS9RN7oKBUsxPoAfNPW -p x

This is using XMRIg

xmrig-nvidia.exe -a cryptonight-heavy --donate-level 1 -o stratum+tcp://pool.supportxmr.com:7777 -u 45MpyABXqL92S7aujrMKBrgE4bx95rMRZ7Pd57kMEjGvAtXALcSqPZYi6KkQ5zaS5dNj41uJ2ABPgS9RN7oKBUsxPoAfNPW -p x

And with XMRig, I get this error message Rejected - Low Difficulty shares


----------



## ku4eto

You know you have to update the miner right?


----------



## KaRLiToS

ku4eto said:


> You know you have to update the miner right?


Yes, I just started Monero after this fork and I know I need to point the algo to cryptonight-heavy. I don't know what the issue is but according to some threads at Bitcointalk, I might not be the only one. I think it is an issue with the miner, which is still in beta.


----------



## ku4eto

KaRLiToS said:


> Yes, I just started Monero after this fork and I know I need to point the algo to cryptonight-heavy. I don't know what the issue is but according to some threads at Bitcointalk, I might not be the only one. I think it is an issue with the miner, which is still in beta.


You know, there is XMR-Stak right?


----------



## KaRLiToS

ku4eto said:


> You know, there is XMR-Stak right?


Yes, I have tried everything, even my RX 580 rigs is rejecting the shares with XMRig. I don't understand because all the info I use from CCminer .bat and XMrig .bat is the same.

XMR Stak is doing the same...rejecting the shares


----------



## ku4eto

Give more information... Which pool, what configuration, what system.


----------



## KaRLiToS

This is with CCminer (4 x GTX 1080ti 1 x GTX 1070ti)

ccminer-cryptonight.exe --bfactor=8 -o stratum+tcp://pool.supportxmr.com:7777 -a monero -u 45MpyABXqL92S7aujrMKBrgE4bx95rMRZ7Pd57kMEjGvAtXALcSqPZYi6KkQ5zaS5dNj41uJ2ABPgS9RN7oKBUsxPoAfNPW -p x










This is with XMRig (4 x GTX 1080ti 1 x GTX 1070ti)

xmrig-nvidia.exe -a cryptonight-heavy --donate-level 1 -o stratum+tcp://pool.supportxmr.com:7777 -u 45MpyABXqL92S7aujrMKBrgE4bx95rMRZ7Pd57kMEjGvAtXALcSqPZYi6KkQ5zaS5dNj41uJ2ABPgS9RN7oKBUsxPoAfNPW -p x










This is XMRig AMD (7 x RX 580 and 1 x R9 290x)

xmrig-amd.exe -a cryptonight-heavy --donate-level 0.5 -o stratum+tcp://pool.supportxmr.com:7777 -u 45MpyABXqL92S7aujrMKBrgE4bx95rMRZ7Pd57kMEjGvAtXALcSqPZYi6KkQ5zaS5dNj41uJ2ABPgS9RN7oKBUsxPoAfNPW -p x










And this is with XMR Stak with the Nvidia rig

start xmr-stak --noCPU --currency monero7 -o pool.supportxmr.com:7777 -u 45MpyABXqL92S7aujrMKBrgE4bx95rMRZ7Pd57kMEjGvAtXALcSqPZYi6KkQ5zaS5dNj41uJ2ABPgS9RN7oKBUsxPoAfNPW -p


----------



## ku4eto

Follow the steps for the XMR-Stak with nVidia cards.

Also, add +X after the wallet address.workerID in the miner config, where X is manually chosen difficulty. For example, you got 5 cards, place it at 100 000, it should be enough. You are getting share rejects because you mine for some reason at 25000 diff.

Also, your XMR-Rig configuration seems less than ideal (if its the same as XMR-Stak/sgminer). Try Intensity of 896.

Also, no idea which XMR-Stak you got. Why is there even a Compiled by some other guy text? Why do you start it like that? Run only the .exe as administrator and it will generate automatically a new persisting config file. Use this one:
https://github.com/fireice-uk/xmr-stak/releases


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, I managed to figure it out, I thought with XMRig miner we had to add -a cryptonight-*heavy* in the .bat since the fork but it is already with the updated algo. I just removed the -heavy and everything is fine. 



ku4eto said:


> Follow the steps for the XMR-Stak with nVidia cards.
> 
> Also, add +X after the wallet address.workerID in the miner config, where X is manually chosen difficulty. For example, you got 5 cards, place it at 100 000, it should be enough. You are getting share rejects because you mine for some reason at 25000 diff.


Yeah I did try that from +100000 to +5000000 and it was still doing it

Also, your XMR-Rig configuration seems less than ideal (if its the same as XMR-Stak/sgminer). Try Intensity of 896.[/QUOTE]


> Also, no idea which XMR-Stak you got. Why is there even a Compiled by some other guy text? Why do you start it like that? Run only the .exe as administrator and it will generate automatically a new persisting config file. Use this one:
> https://github.com/fireice-uk/xmr-stak/releases


Yeah I tried a lot of version, there is a version on Github which has default 5%fee and another one at Megaupload at 1% and can be lowered to 0.5%.

Also I prefer creating a start.bat file

My 8 GPU AMD Rig is doing 5400h/s and the (4 x GTX 1080ti / 1 x GTX 1070ti ) does 4200h/s. The other rigs are still on ETH, ETC and Ravencoin


----------



## ku4eto

Well, if you compile the XMR-Stak by yourself, you can set 0%. Anyway, the AMD rig is doing a lot less than expected. Fr 8 cards, i would expect 7kh/s +.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ku4eto said:


> Well, if you compile the XMR-Stak by yourself, you can set 0%. Anyway, the AMD rig is doing a lot less than expected. Fr 8 cards, i would expect 7kh/s +.


I dont understand why. This same rig does 245mh/s with Ethash. I was usng the same OC settings for those tests. It is my first try at anything cryptonight relatez.

Do you have a clue why my hashrate is so low?


----------



## ku4eto

KaRLiToS said:


> I dont understand why. This same rig does 245mh/s with Ethash. I was usng the same OC settings for those tests. It is my first try at anything cryptonight relatez.
> 
> Do you have a clue why my hashrate is so low?


Well, there you go. The answer is in the question.
You are using ETHash targeted straps for Cryptonight. THey are vey close, but not exactly.


----------



## KaRLiToS

You mean the BIOs straps? You are right, I didnt think of that. I used polaris BIOS editor with the auto strap patch for ethash. I dont think flashing the BIOS just to mine monero. Does cryptonight works better on stock BIOS?


----------



## ku4eto

KaRLiToS said:


> You mean the BIOs straps? You are right, I didnt think of that. I used polaris BIOS editor with the auto strap patch for ethash. I dont think flashing the BIOS just to mine monero. Does cryptonight works better on stock BIOS?


Uh no, no way. Its just that the auto-patch changes like 3 values, while there are custom straps, depending on the model of the memory manufacturer. Thats for advanced miners. You can search for that in Bitcointalk thread - GDDR5 custom RAM timings.


----------



## STEvil

there's about 45 timings to change to do it "properly"

I got tired and just used "oneclick", only lose out on 1% performance at most.

Working on my tahiti cards now, all manual for them since there is no oneclick for them. Fully tweaked gets about 480H+ XMR7, 315-330 Equihash.


----------



## iCrap

Any profitability calc for Monero now? im still doing equihash and the reward is abysmal

Whattomine is still showing pre-fork values right? cause its pretty terrible.


----------



## bonami2

Hi all this thread is really interresting. Is mining currently stable? 

Just offtopic a bit if anyone from canada near montreal sell their gtx 1050 up to 1070 just send me a pm. If the price ever drop... Looking for a folding gpu for my htpc. Wont speed 400$ on a 1050ti uh


----------



## iCrap

bonami2 said:


> Hi all this thread is really interresting. Is mining currently stable?
> 
> Just offtopic a bit if anyone from canada near montreal sell their gtx 1050 up to 1070 just send me a pm. If the price ever drop... Looking for a folding gpu for my htpc. Wont speed 400$ on a 1050ti uh


mining rewards are currently down at the moment... 

I have two 1070 ITX cards for sale and will gladly ship to Canada (if you pay the extra cost) lmk


----------



## ku4eto

iCrap said:


> Any profitability calc for Monero now? im still doing equihash and the reward is abysmal
> 
> Whattomine is still showing pre-fork values right? cause its pretty terrible.


Change to Cryptonight V7, it has 2 Cryptonights now.


----------



## SavantStrike

iCrap said:


> mining rewards are currently down at the moment...
> 
> I have two 1070 ITX cards for sale and will gladly ship to Canada (if you pay the extra cost) lmk


Folding on an ITX card would be tough. Folders usually don't power limit as much as miners do.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Which smart plugs would you suggest for a mining rig? 15 amp?


----------



## iCrap

KaRLiToS said:


> Which smart plugs would you suggest for a mining rig? 15 amp?


I got this one
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071RPFJ5S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Works well and shows wattage too which is nice.


----------



## doritos93

Back on an up trend !!! Gonna ride this one to the moon


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, I know I asked it before and understand you are against AC but here we only pay 0.05c for kwh. 

I already have a central AC in my house and plan to add an mini split ac in the mining room. How many btu would I need to cool 25 GPU?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> Hey guys, I know I asked it before and understand you are against AC but here we only pay 0.05c for kwh.
> 
> I already have a central AC in my house and plan to add an mini split ac in the mining room. How many btu would I need to cool 25 GPU?


It is not a matter of BTU. It is a matter of removing the hot air. You really only want to cool rooms where there are no GPUs. With my central AC I could not keep my room cool with just 4 GPUs running. My solution was have windows open in the rooms i mine and close the rooms where AC is working and have those cooled.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Okay, I'll go for the vent, but I'll need a 50 feet long flexible duct, with 20" diameter.

Where my mining rigs are, there is no window.


----------



## Blameless

KaRLiToS said:


> I already have a central AC in my house and plan to add an mini split ac in the mining room. How many btu would I need to cool 25 GPU?


Depends on the GPUs and other factors, but 20k BTU on top of your other needs would be a good ballpark.

That said, if you have your miners in their own area, it will almost always be better to cool them with outside air rather than with AC.



KaRLiToS said:


> Okay, I'll go for the vent, but I'll need a 50 feet long flexible duct, with 20" diameter.
> 
> Where my mining rigs are, there is no window.


Can't move them to a shed or something during the summer?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Blameless said:


> Depends on the GPUs and other factors, but 20k BTU on top of your other needs would be a good ballpark.
> 
> That said, if you have your miners in their own area, it will almost always be better to cool them with outside air rather than with AC.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't move them to a shed or something during the summer?


I could but would have to re-wire the house, and move at least two 20 amps outlets. And the shed is far. It is big but contains a lot of stuff.

I think the best bet would be to bring a duct from the right window to the end of the small mining room, and exhaust with the left window from the PC/Guest room in the vid. That way I would make good air circulation. I would also use small portion of the central ac to cool the rigs.



***By the way guys I really appreciate all your help since two months, would love to rep you but I can't it seems.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have hard time finding 20in flexible duct for my box fan, I know Dagamus NM suggested the dog agility tunnel, but I want something related to air duct.


**** EDIT *** Ok so I bought two dog agility tunnels. *****


----------



## KaRLiToS

Let's say you have the possibility to invest 100 000$ CAD in Cryptocurrency, would you invest in mining operations or in buying actual coins?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

KaRLiToS said:


> Let's say you have the possibility to invest 100 000$ CAD in Cryptocurrency, would you invest in mining operations or in buying actual coins?


Neither. Its not about how much you invest. It when u invest.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ZealotKi11er said:


> Neither. Its not about how much you invest. It when u invest.


So you wouldn't build a mining farm with 100 000$ ?


----------



## diggiddi

I'm long on BTC, HODL, HODL, HODL around


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> So you wouldn't build a mining farm with 100 000$ ?


That would be your full time job keeping that running.


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> That would be your full time job keeping that running.


I was out at 20K (had a partner) and it was a huge time sink. I'm looking forward to selling it when I move.

At 100, it would be all consuming. 

The good news is I've got gear going up for sale soon


----------



## KaRLiToS

How come full time job? I don't touch my 3 mining rigs at all, except when I want to change the coins I mine. It takes around 2 minutes per rig.

The time consuming part would be to build them, and clean them once per 4 months.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> How come full time job? I don't touch my 3 mining rigs at all, except when I want to change the coins I mine. It takes around 2 minutes per rig.
> 
> The time consuming part would be to build them, and clean them once per 4 months.


Once you get to that much hardware there is always something going on. I had seven rigs running and there was always something. They run a lot more stable now but as soon as I go out of town something always happens. Last weekend a circuit tripped for reasons unknown, well under the load limit. I checked everything right before I left, two hours out it tripped offline. Oh well, that is just how it goes.

With everything condensed down into five rigs it is a little less consuming.

With 100K in hardware I could see spending a lot of time troubleshooting things like riser cables.

I have a fair amount in but a lot of that is in equipment not necessary for mining. 

I was throttling on my garage setups so I went to target and picked up a pair of 20" box fans for $20 each, the garage is hotter overall now but the miners are running cooler. A couple times a day I open the garage door and let all the heat dump out. Takes awhile to heat it all up again.

So on the bitcoin talk forum some of the folks there created some code that changes timings for 1080, 1080ti, and the Titan varieties to mine ETH at speeds inline with their GDDR5 counterparts. 1080Tis getting 48-54MH/s.

I am not sure if I can link it or not but here is a youtube video they made that is pretty funny. Github links are there. 




I downloaded it just to give it a look, ZEC still more profitable for me right now but depending on your power costs or desire to mine ETH you might try it. Some folks cannot get it to work but for the most part it works from what I have seen. Launch your ETH miner, let it stabilize at whatever hashrate your cards run at then open this program and see how your hashrate changes. You can do this in nicehash by restricting the algorithm you run to daggerhashimoto, then same thing. It is pretty similar to other programs people have made for Nvidia GPUs like those that force enabled turning off low power states and things like that. The large memory buffer of the larger cards doesn't seem to make a difference, but this is cool anyhow.


----------



## ku4eto

Dagamus NM said:


> Once you get to that much hardware there is always something going on. I had seven rigs running and there was always something. They run a lot more stable now but as soon as I go out of town something always happens. Last weekend a circuit tripped for reasons unknown, well under the load limit. I checked everything right before I left, two hours out it tripped offline. Oh well, that is just how it goes.
> 
> With everything condensed down into five rigs it is a little less consuming.
> 
> With 100K in hardware I could see spending a lot of time troubleshooting things like riser cables.
> 
> I have a fair amount in but a lot of that is in equipment not necessary for mining.
> 
> I was throttling on my garage setups so I went to target and picked up a pair of 20" box fans for $20 each, the garage is hotter overall now but the miners are running cooler. A couple times a day I open the garage door and let all the heat dump out. Takes awhile to heat it all up again.
> 
> So on the bitcoin talk forum some of the folks there created some code that changes timings for 1080, 1080ti, and the Titan varieties to mine ETH at speeds inline with their GDDR5 counterparts. 1080Tis getting 48-54MH/s.
> 
> I am not sure if I can link it or not but here is a youtube video they made that is pretty funny. Github links are there. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tal2dzSfiQ
> 
> I downloaded it just to give it a look, ZEC still more profitable for me right now but depending on your power costs or desire to mine ETH you might try it. Some folks cannot get it to work but for the most part it works from what I have seen. Launch your ETH miner, let it stabilize at whatever hashrate your cards run at then open this program and see how your hashrate changes. You can do this in nicehash by restricting the algorithm you run to daggerhashimoto, then same thing. It is pretty similar to other programs people have made for Nvidia GPUs like those that force enabled turning off low power states and things like that. The large memory buffer of the larger cards doesn't seem to make a difference, but this is cool anyhow.


Yea, its good. But some people do not like it. Simply because the source code wasn't published...


----------



## KaRLiToS

It's woking on my side, around 53 mh/s per card  Doesn't work on my GTX 1070ti though

Hopefuly it is legit and not a scam to hack our PCs.

Made a quick calculation of 4 x GTX 1080ti. Gives me 215mh/s with ethereum and 3000sol/s with equihash

This is the result on whattomine

https://ibb.co/n5LBtc


----------



## iCrap

KaRLiToS said:


> So you wouldn't build a mining farm with 100 000$ ?


Hell no lol.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> It's woking on my side, around 53 mh/s per card /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif Doesn't work on my GTX 1070ti though
> 
> Hopefuly it is legit and not a scam to hack our PCs.
> 
> Made a quick calculation of 4 x GTX 1080ti. Gives me 215mh/s with ethereum and 3000sol/s with equihash
> 
> This is the result on whattomine
> 
> https://ibb.co/n5LBtc


Nicely. What power settings are you using on your 1080Tis?

I wouldn’t expect this to do anything for a 1070ti as that uses GDDR5 and not GDDR5X like 1080 and above.

I don’t really mine ETH so it isn’t much of an issue but good to see these NVidia cards not be hobbled by their higher end vram.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> Nicely. What power settings are you using on your 1080Tis?
> 
> I wouldn’t expect this to do anything for a 1070ti as that uses GDDR5 and not GDDR5X like 1080 and above.
> 
> I don’t really mine ETH so it isn’t much of an issue but good to see these NVidia cards not be hobbled by their higher end vram.


I use *+0mv, 70% TDP, +0 mhz core, +659mhz memory*. For unknown reason 659mhz is the best frequency for highest hash rate, gives me average 54mh/s. If I try 650mhz it gives like 51mh/s and if I go up to 675mh/s it also gives something like 51-52mh/s.

I also don't know if I'll mine ETH with my GTX 1080ti. This is how my GPUs are distributed today:
8 x RX 580 = ETH
6 x RX 580 = Monero
1 x GTX 1080ti and 1 x GTX 1070 = Pigeon Coin (I know, it's just for the fun)
2 x GTX 1080ti and 2 x GTX 1070 = RavenCoin
4 x GTX1080ti and 1 x GTX 1070ti = ZenCash


----------



## SavantStrike

It's official. My last air cooled chassis just went dark.

Time to liquidate my equipment. Life has gotten too hectic to keep it running, and I can't reasonably run it when I move (at least not not on the scale I was at).

Doesn't feel too bad - I made ROI on everything.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> It's official. My last air cooled chassis just went dark.
> 
> Time to liquidate my equipment. Life has gotten too hectic to keep it running, and I can't reasonably run it when I move (at least not not on the scale I was at).
> 
> Doesn't feel too bad - I made ROI on everything.


Send me a PM with what you are asking for your hardware. I can pay in USD, BTC, or ZEC.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Dagamus NM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely. What power settings are you using on your 1080Tis?
> 
> I wouldn’t expect this to do anything for a 1070ti as that uses GDDR5 and not GDDR5X like 1080 and above.
> 
> I don’t really mine ETH so it isn’t much of an issue but good to see these NVidia cards not be hobbled by their higher end vram.
> 
> 
> 
> I use *+0mv, 70% TDP, +0 mhz core, +659mhz memory*. For unknown reason 659mhz is the best frequency for highest hash rate, gives me average 54mh/s. If I try 650mhz it gives like 51mh/s and if I go up to 675mh/s it also gives something like 51-52mh/s.
> 
> I also don't know if I'll mine ETH with my GTX 1080ti. This is how my GPUs are distributed today:
> 8 x RX 580 = ETH
> 6 x RX 580 = Monero
> 1 x GTX 1080ti and 1 x GTX 1070 = Pigeon Coin (I know, it's just for the fun)
> 2 x GTX 1080ti and 2 x GTX 1070 = RavenCoin
> 4 x GTX1080ti and 1 x GTX 1070ti = ZenCash
Click to expand...

Glad that you put the energy into tuning your system for your memory overclock. Similar to benchmarking. A 1MHz change can change a score by a lot. I spent so many hours on that chasing points that I lost my interest in tuning mining cards.

I suppose I could build a new bench and tune cards one at a time to figure out their best hash rate but then that is only for a single algorithm. I suppose I could test for the top three current algorithms. Probably not too much different between three types of coins, those that like memory and don’t care about core, those that prefer core and don’t care about memory, and those that prefer both. 

That is a lot for each card though.

I’ll admit, I am a little jealous of your ability to mine some sh7t coins for speculation just for speculation. Must be nice having that cheap hydro power.


----------



## Blameless

ku4eto said:


> Yea, its good. But some people do not like it. Simply because the source code wasn't published...


It won't even start on my systems.

Either it doesn't like Windows 7/Server 2008 R2, or it's incompatible with forced DEP and/or ASLR, which I'm not going to turn off.

Not a big deal though, even boosting my 1080Ti from ~39 to ~55MH/s doesn't make it more profitable to mine Ether directly than to mine something else and trade that for Ether.

The fact that it is a blackbox with no source code does worry me as well.


----------



## ku4eto

Blameless said:


> It won't even start on my systems.
> 
> Either it doesn't like Windows 7/Server 2008 R2, or it's incompatible with forced DEP and/or ASLR, which I'm not going to turn off.
> 
> Not a big deal though, even boosting my 1080Ti from ~39 to ~55MH/s doesn't make it more profitable to mine Ether directly than to mine something else and trade that for Ether.
> 
> The fact that it is a blackbox with no source code does worry me as well.



Well, if you are not willing to test it with DEP off, then i don't see much point of asking for help.


----------



## KaRLiToS

iMO, the people at BitcoinTalk releasing it have a too good reputation to release something sketchy.


----------



## ku4eto

KaRLiToS said:


> iMO, the people at BitcoinTalk releasing it have a too good reputation to release something sketchy.


Bruh, thats OhGodACompany, they do not have anything to do with Bitcointalk, aside from using that forum for sharing information.


----------



## Blameless

I wasn't asking for anything, just saying it doesn't work on my setup and that DEP is the most likely culprit. I don't have many NVIDIA GPUs, the ones I do have are in general use systems (rather than dedicated mining boxes where I'd be willing to sacrifice some security), and there is little point in my investigating further at this time, but maybe someone else has run into a similar issue.


----------



## ku4eto

Pretty funny video, and its good for clearing up lots of question.


----------



## diggiddi

Quick Ques, now if the Vega 64 has higher compute power (13+gflops) than the Polaris pro duo (11+gflops) which is 2 rx 580s
how come 2 rx 580s outmine a 64?


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> Quick Ques, now if the Vega 64 has higher compute power (13+gflops) than the Polaris pro duo (11+gflops) which is 2 rx 580s
> how come 2 rx 580s outmine a 64?


Because you mine right now on STOCK Vega, whereas you mine on MODDED RX 400/500 cards.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Does the ETHlargement things work with Nicehash? I was curious to see what it would do so I turned off algorithms except DaggerHashimoto and let it stabilize. Whether on my dual Titan XP or quad Titan XP setup it was the same. Got to 33.5MH/s and then opened the ETHlargement program as administrator and nothing happened.

I guess I can download Claymore's ETH miner for Nvidia and point it at a pool.

I just don't mine ETH so I haven't bothered setting up a file for that.

I leave these on nicehash as they make between a little bit more to a lotta bit more than mining ZEC directly. My 980Tis seem to do better mining directly but not my Titans. Not interested in mining sh7t coins and dealing with sh7t exchanges to convert to BTC or another major coin.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ku4eto said:


> Bruh, thats OhGodACompany, they do not have anything to do with Bitcointalk, aside from using that forum for sharing information.


I know, what I meant is those people that released it have good rep on the forum, they don't want to burn their reputation with a scam.

_____________________________

Quick question. Do you guys sell everything day to day?

I HODL everything, even the sh7t coins that I believe that might have a bright future are staying with me for the long run. This means 5-10 years+ That is my strategy.

Electricity is cheap here and it is my girlfriend that is paying for that bill, I think she is gonna hate me next year. Hihi.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> I know, what I meant is those people that released it have good rep on the forum, they don't want to burn their reputation with a scam.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> Quick question. Do you guys sell everything day to day?
> 
> I HODL everything, even the sh7t coins that I believe that might have a bright future are staying with me for the long run. This means 5-10 years+ That is my strategy.
> 
> Electricity is cheap here and it is my girlfriend that is paying for that bill, I think she is gonna hate me next year. Hihi.


So do you have a spreadsheet of sh7t wallets? There are so many I have no idea how people keep track of it all. I remember March of last year having to download a wallet for ETH that took over 24 hours to get the entire DAG file and then it had to update constantly. I just don't have the time or patience to deal with that. 

I let mine stack up and then either spend it in a large chunk relative to what I mine. I had to retire a few cards as they simply became too expensive to run. Picked up a bunch from a regular in this thread. Good deal for both of us. 

I pay bills related to mining, buy hardware, buy other things. My old SUV was going south on me so I used ZEC I mined to buy a 2001 540i last October. Had I waited two months I could have bought an M5 for the same amount of ZEC but that is how crypto goes. 

My ultimate intention is to use mining to cover my student loans. Becoming a Nuclear Engineer/Physicist isn't cheap. I walk with my Master's in 13 days though.


----------



## diggiddi

ku4eto said:


> Because you mine right now on STOCK Vega, whereas you mine on MODDED RX 400/500 cards.


You're right but I 'm surprised even with the difference in compute power of 2+Gflops in its favor the Vega still falls behind. BTW I don't have a vega, I wish I did have a liq cooled one tho. 
i thought An overclocked vega @1750/1100 would crush the rx580 
Edit: In restrospect my MSI 580 unmodded was pushing out 27MH/s on compute and gained about 3 MH/s modded so @ 6gflops+(stock) the vega should be 2x the hash rate no??


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> You're right but I 'm surprised even with the difference in compute power of 2+Gflops in its favor the Vega still falls behind. BTW I don't have a vega, I wish I did have a liq cooled one tho.
> i thought An overclocked vega @1750/1100 would crush the rx580


Well... it does. If you have a Vega, it would do ~2kh/s. 2 RX 580, if underclocked would do ~2kh/s again. The power consumption is about the same if you underclock + undervolt. It comes only to initial buy price. You also save up on a motherboard PCI slot.


----------



## Blameless

Dagamus NM said:


> Not interested in mining sh7t coins and dealing with sh7t exchanges to convert to BTC or another major coin.


If it's not on shapeshift, I normally can't be bothered with it.



KaRLiToS said:


> Quick question. Do you guys sell everything day to day?
> 
> I HODL everything, even the sh7t coins that I believe that might have a bright future are staying with me for the long run. This means 5-10 years+ That is my strategy.


I hold most of what I mine, but I'm quite willing to sell anything that I don't see particularly compelling merits for in order to buy more assets that I do think will be safer or more profitable.



Dagamus NM said:


> So do you have a spreadsheet of sh7t wallets? There are so many I have no idea how people keep track of it all. I remember March of last year having to download a wallet for ETH that took over 24 hours to get the entire DAG file and then it had to update constantly. I just don't have the time or patience to deal with that.


I keep BTC and ETH full wallets/nodes, but I don't even have the drive space to handle all the blockchains I'd consider holding otherwise. So, I try to consolidate things as much as practical.



diggiddi said:


> You're right but I 'm surprised even with the difference in compute power of 2+Gflops in its favor the Vega still falls behind.


A lot more to things than raw, theoretical compute power. The arcane (to me) interactions between algorithms, data sets, and complex GPU memory hierarchies can make for some rather unintuitive results.

About a year ago, my R9 290Xes (all 4GiB models) were pulling in 28MH/s mining ETH and my Fury (non-X) was doing about 30MH/s. Today, same clocks, same drivers even, the 290Xes are still doing ~28MH/s each, but my Fury is down to 25-26. Something with how the DAG has grown has hit my Fiji much harder than my Hawaii parts.


----------



## diggiddi

Blameless said:


> If it's not on shapeshift, I normally can't be bothered with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hold most of what I mine, but I'm quite willing to sell anything that I don't see particularly compelling merits for in order to buy more assets that I do think will be safer or more profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep BTC and ETH full wallets/nodes, but I don't even have the drive space to handle all the blockchains I'd consider holding otherwise. So, I try to consolidate things as much as practical.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot more to things than raw, theoretical compute power. The arcane (to me) interactions between algorithms, data sets, and complex GPU memory hierarchies can make for some rather unintuitive results.
> 
> About a year ago, my R9 290Xes (all 4GiB models) were pulling in 28MH/s mining ETH and my Fury (non-X) was doing about 30MH/s. Today, same clocks, same drivers even, the 290Xes are still doing ~28MH/s each, but my Fury is down to 25-26. Something with how the DAG has grown has hit my Fiji much harder than my Hawaii parts.


You are right during that period I was able to briefly overclock my lightnings to 37MH/s belive it or not @1300/1600, memory might have been 1500, and just like you the lightnings are spitting out 30-1 while the furys are 26-7 MH/s I think its because the 290/x are the last HPC cards designed by AMD 

As per Anandtech
Meanwhile it’s interesting to note that while Vega 10 is a replacement for Fiji, it is not a complete replacement for Hawaii. 2013’s Hawaii GPU was the last AMD GPU to be designed for HPC duties.
Which is to say that it featured high FP64 performance (1/2 the FP32 rate) and ECC was available on the GPU’s internal pathways, offering a high reliability mode from GPU to DRAM and back again.
https://www.anandtech.com/show/11717/the-amd-radeon-rx-vega-64-and-56-review/2


----------



## Blameless

Dagger-Hashimoto/Ethash don't need/use FP64 so the superior FP64 capabilities of Hawaii shouldn't be a factor. Likewise, EDC/ECC, while it could prevent stale shares on unstable parts, wouldn't help mining itself.

Tahiti, Fiji, and Polaris seem to be more affected by the increasing DAG size than Hawaii or Vega, even when VRAM capacity wasn't a limiting factor.


----------



## Blameless

Ok, curiosity got the better of me so I disabled DEP and tried the latest ETHlargement binary with my 1080Ti at my 24/7 stable general purpose clocks.

With just Ethminer 14.0r6 running:









After starting ETHlargement:









So, from ~37.5MH/s to ~56MH/s. A pretty substantial improvement.

We can also see that memory controller utilization and power consumption have increased significantly. Given some comments I've skimmed about what ETHlargement is doing with regard to XOR calculations and seeing the increased memory controller utilization, I would guess that this program is somehow reordering or combining work (maybe some sort of recompilation or preprocessing) in order to take better advantage of GDDR5X bandwidth while covering up it's latency...but that's just wild speculation on my part. Regardless, it's a big efficiency jump; ~20% more power consumption at the card, but almost 50% greater hashrate.

I'll try bumping up memory clocks in a bit and see where performance goes. NVIDIA is still using a 27MHz memory reference clock and GDDR5X is QDR, so the next step up with a solid whole number (which seem to have the best latency properties) is 1512MHz (6048MT/s) which is extremely borderline on this 1080Ti.

Edit: Tried bumping memory up further, but 1512/6048 crashed Ethminer immediately and nothing low enough to be stable was any faster than 1485/5940.


----------



## ku4eto

Have you measured power consumption at wall? How are the temps as well, higher or same?


----------



## Blameless

ku4eto said:


> Have you measured power consumption at wall?


Yes. It increases almost exactly as I'd expect it to from the TDP increase. ~60w more power, at the wall, with 120v AC in a system with a Seasonic Focus Platinum 850.



ku4eto said:


> How are the temps as well, higher or same?


Higher at the same fan speed, as power consumption is higher. However, I have a fan curve that keeps essentially any significant load between 60 and 65C.


----------



## Blameless

Just noticed something else. When the CPU is loaded, hashrate drops slightly, but some of this is recovered by having the ETHlargement window in focus or at a higher priority. This tells me that ETHlargement is doing some work on the host CPU that is responsible for the increased performance, despite the fact that it's CPU utilization is very low (~0.01%).

I'll check to see if ETHlargement itself is doing any work on the GPU later.

_Edit:[/b] Doesn't look like EthlargementPill is loading the GPU itself. Indeed it's only touching ntdll.dll, with mostly kernel cycles. It only seems to be executing a few kilocycles per second, if that, and uses about 4-5MiB of memory.

I also did a cursory check for suspicious activity...doesn't seem to be any so far. Zero disk and zero network I/O in the four hours or so I've had it running as of this edit.

*Edit2:* After skimming the dev's comments in the Bitcointalk thread, it appears this utility is primarily altering GDDR5x memory timings. The low levels of activity it's displaying is probably just it refreshing the timings to keep up with clock changes and sleep states.

Shouldn't be long before we have firmware we can flash to bake in these timings. AIB's are already doing so with dedicated mining cards, and the developer of ETHlargement seems to have tools for dumping the requisite values from existing vBIOSes._


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is Ethminer better than phoenix 2.9e?

I am too lazy to execute the tests for now so I'm asking.

I am also using DSTM for Equihash, what about you?

_____________________________

I am waiting to hit the XMR threshold for my payment and to hit 10 000 Ravencoins and I will start to mine Eth with all my cards except the GTX 1070 and GTX 1070ti (4 total).

This will give me around 840mh/s of Eth (around 0.455/week) and will mine ZEC with the rest of the GTX 1070(ti)

Enough of Sh7tcoins for now.


----------



## Blameless

Been a while since I used anything other than Ethminer for ETH. Not keen on mandatory dev fees and closed source crypto, and I avoid such miners where practical. I did dual mine with Claymore for a while, but the extra power consumption, fee, and hassle of dealing with a second coin didn't really make it worthwhile for my modest collection of mining hardware.

For the sake of simplicity, I've recently decided to give NiceHash another shot as they have been paying back my old balance and I haven't heard of any other major issues from them. I've got my CPUs and NVIDIA GPUs mining on Nicehash and all my AMD GPUs mining ETH.

Never mined ZEC directly and can't comment on DSTM either. However, Nicehash's equihash miner gives about 780-800 sol/s on my 1080ti, depending on the clocks I'm using.

I suppose I could fire up Phoenix 2.9e and see how the hashrate compares to Ethminer.

_Edit:_ Just tested Phoenix 2.9e and it's a bit under 1MH/s faster than Ethminer. Make the system far more unresponsive though and after the fee, the advantage is pretty small. I'd be tempted to use it if I had some dedicated NVIDIA mining boxes. Still need to test it on my AMD setups.

Also, I noticed that ETHlargementPill doesn't actually to need to be left running...this makes me think it may just be applying special timings/clocks or something.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is your OC settings in MSI?


----------



## SavantStrike

Sold most of my gear by now, but when I get my loop refilled, it's time to try the gddr5x tweak on a titan Xp. If the 1080 TI results are anything to go by it should be pretty impressive.


----------



## Blameless

KaRLiToS said:


> What is your OC settings in MSI?


Custom frequency/voltage curves to keep my card at 2025MHz core, with 1.031v, at any 3D load while running at 59-68C (I have it set to throttle past this and lower than 59C gives it another +12.5MHz speed bin), maxed (150%) power limit, +433MHz on the memory (which brings it to 5940 on this part).

Phoenix 2.9e after 15 minutes:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Oh ok, I will keep my cards at +0mv, +omhz core and 70% TDP to get 54 mh/s


----------



## kamil234

nevermind. --revA fixes it


----------



## Blameless

Tested Phoenix 2.9e on some of my other setups.

Advantage over Ethminer on my Fury is very small, even after considerable time spent trying to tune things.

However, my Hawaii cards are another matter. I went from ~28MH/s each on my 290Xes to ~29.4MH/s each. A 5% jump is pretty solid and way more than the developer fee, so I think I'll keep it.



KaRLiToS said:


> Oh ok, I will keep my cards at +0mv, +omhz core and 70% TDP to get 54 mh/s


You can probably squeeze the extra 2MH/s out of each card by undervolting it with the frequency/voltage curves.

Only reason my voltage is so high is because 1.031v was the minimum needed to keep 2025MHz stable at 68C in DX12 Time Spy and these are my 'everything stable' 24/7 settings.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks for the thourough tests. You had time in your hands this morning! 

Which Nvidia Drivers are you guys using?


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> Sold most of my gear by now, but when I get my loop refilled, it's time to try the gddr5x tweak on a titan Xp. If the 1080 TI results are anything to go by it should be pretty impressive.


The results I have seen on the TXp have been almost identical to the 1080Ti. I am waiting to see what it takes to get it to work on the TXP. I read that it might require a reboot if the original doesn't work and the --revA flag needs to be added. I am going to go reboot my dual TXP setup now.


----------



## Blameless

KaRLiToS said:


> Which Nvidia Drivers are you guys using?


I'm on 397.31 currently.



Dagamus NM said:


> The results I have seen on the TXp have been almost identical to the 1080Ti. I am waiting to see what it takes to get it to work on the TXP. I read that it might require a reboot if the original doesn't work and the --revA flag needs to be added. I am going to go reboot my dual TXP setup now.


Given the wider memory bus, more shaders, and more importantly, better OCing memory on most samples, I'd expect to see ~60MH/s on a fully tuned TXp.

If you do get it working on your setup, can you test 6264 memory clock, assuming your parts are capable of running that?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm using drivers 391.35

I don't understand why but if I put +750 on the memory it only goes to 5760mhz, I can now reach 56 mh/s if I put more on the memory.

If I put +1000 I get 6003mhz and I reach 57,5mh/s. Results seems inconsistent though.

This is the amount of ETH I mine with my 3 rigs: 945mh/s


I also received my dog agility tunnel today, my GF is laughing at me.


----------



## Dagamus NM

That is a fine looking agility tunnel. Is it working out?

Mining ETH on these settings should help with temps a little. Should run a little cooler than other miners pulling the same amount of profit.

So your 1080tis are at 57MH/s? Dang, that is awesome. Let us know if they stay stable.

What power supplies are you running?

TXP doesn’t work yet. Sad. 

It is getting warm. I still need to do some kill-a-watt measurements. New one came in. Last one melted.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I will run them at 55mh/s. It is enough for me.

Yeah the agility tunnel is doing a good job with air circulation. The temps on the only R9 290x I have went down to 68’c from 76’C. It is cold outside but at least now the air is moving instead of entering from one windows and exhausting right away from the other.

On my quad damage (main)rig with 4 GTX 1080ti and a GTx 1070ti I have a EVGA 1600T2. Bought it 3 years ago when I was in extreme benchmarking with my Quad R9 290x setup after my Lepa G1600 passed away. As for the 12 GPU rigs with 6 x Rx 580, 3 x GTX 1080ti and 3 x GTX 1070, it has 4 x Evga 750G3 PSU and the 8 x Rx 580 (with R9 290x, last remaining card from the Quad Damage v. 2.90x rig). This one has a EVGA 1000G2 and 750G3.

I use 3 x 20amp outlets that I have myself wired. I still have room for another rig on these but the heat is gonna kill us.

Since I started mining in January, we started to have a carpenter ants problem. They are from outside probably because it is so dry inside because of the rigs. I guess I awaken them by heating the ground around the basement. I need to take care of that issue as soon as possible.


----------



## Blameless

KaRLiToS said:


> I don't understand why but if I put +750 on the memory it only goes to 5760mhz, I can now reach 56 mh/s if I put more on the memory.


By default NVIDIA's drivers run compute apps at a lower power state that knocks ~500 off the memory clock.

You need to either compensate with a larger OC offset, as you have done (though this can cause some stability issues), or you need to disable the lower power state in the hidden driver profile settings with something like NVIDIA profile editor.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> I will run them at 55mh/s. It is enough for me.
> 
> Yeah the agility tunnel is doing a good job with air circulation. The temps on the only R9 290x I have went down to 68’c from 76’C. It is cold outside but at least now the air is moving instead of entering from one windows and exhausting right away from the other.
> 
> On my quad damage (main)rig with 4 GTX 1080ti and a GTx 1070ti I have a EVGA 1600T2. Bought it 3 years ago when I was in extreme benchmarking with my Quad R9 290x setup after my Lepa G1600 passed away. As for the 12 GPU rigs with 6 x Rx 580, 3 x GTX 1080ti and 3 x GTX 1070, it has 4 x Evga 750G3 PSU and the 8 x Rx 580 (with R9 290x, last remaining card from the Quad Damage v. 2.90x rig). This one has a EVGA 1000G2 and 750G3.
> 
> I use 3 x 20amp outlets that I have myself wired. I still have room for another rig on these but the heat is gonna kill us.
> 
> Since I started mining in January, we started to have a carpenter ants problem. They are from outside probably because it is so dry inside because of the rigs. I guess I awaken them by heating the ground around the basement. I need to take care of that issue as soon as possible.


Nice. I remember when your quad damage rig was being built. I was fairly motivated at that time by building and benching so I was actively paying attention to others doing the same. These days hashrates are what dominates instead of peak/average/minimum fps. When I game I just use a single Titan XP and don't pay any attention to frame rate anymore because it is high enough to not worry.

I don't have any Titanium rated power supplies. Mostly EVGA 1600W P2s, still have a couple of Lepa G 1600s. Since the beginning of the year I have bought three EVGA 850 B3s. I got them at a good price but I worry about the overall price of running them. I guess I need to do the math on the run time on those three PSUs to see what the crossing point will be for getting higher rated supplies.

Carpenter ants are no joke. Not as bad as fire ants but when I go running along the river the carpenter ants like to attach themselves to my feet, crawl inside my shoes and bite me. Fairly agressive and large.

Luckily at home I only have sugar ants. They are persistent but if I keep a clean kitchen and all sugary substances in sealed airtight containers I don't have to worry too much about them.

As far as the memory, I hear a lot of folks talking about the P2 vs P0 power states. If you are using afterburner you might toy with it after starting your miner and starting the ETHlargement.exe and just create another profile save slot just for running ETH. Just remember to go back to your other profile prior to stopping your ethminer if you plan on doing other things with you computer. The high overclock on the memory might cause BSODs or other instability when the ETHminer and ETHlargement are not running.


----------



## STEvil

nvidia inspector works to set the power state so you dont have to worry about the clock speed changing all over the place between gaming and mining.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Do you happen to know how to make the corrections in nvidia inspector to lock the memory speed down? I thought there was something that lowered the memory speed when compute task are being performed. If fixing the P0 state does this then that would be a good thing to know how to do.

I send the vbios from the Titan XP and they have received it. Not sure how long it will take them to update a revision to work with the TXP, but having it on the horizon is enough to keep me excited for a while.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> Do you happen to know how to make the corrections in nvidia inspector to lock the memory speed down? I thought there was something that lowered the memory speed when compute task are being performed. If fixing the P0 state does this then that would be a good thing to know how to do.
> 
> I send the vbios from the Titan XP and they have received it. Not sure how long it will take them to update a revision to work with the TXP, but having it on the horizon is enough to keep me excited for a while.


I'm not used to NV Inspector that much, only used it a couple of times for game profiles. Maybe I should play with it a bit.
Thanks for all the advices in your previous post by the way.

________________________________________

What would you guys mine for long time hodling?

RVN had great boost today https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/ravencoin/ . *Zealot* showed me that coin and since then I have great expectation in it, I only have 10,176 coins though.

I returned 4 x GTX 1080ti + GTX 1070ti to mining it since the today's bump.

Sometime I feel that 25 cards isn't enough to mine all I want.

This is what I want to mine, my favorites so far, I would need another 25 cards at least to satisfy my needs
-ETH
-ETC
-XMR
-ZEC
-ZEN
-RVN
-BTX
-BTG


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> I'm not used to NV Inspector that much, only used it a couple of times for game profiles. Maybe I should play with it a bit.
> 
> Thanks for all the advices in your previous post by the way.
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> What would you guys mine for long time hodling?
> 
> RVN had great boost today https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/ravencoin/ . *Zealot* showed me that coin and since then I have great expectation in it, I only have 10,176 coins though.
> 
> I returned 4 x GTX 1080ti + GTX 1070ti to mining it since the today's bump.
> 
> Sometime I feel that 25 cards isn't enough to mine all I want.
> 
> This is what I want to mine, my favorites so far, I would need another 25 cards at least to satisfy my needs
> -ETH
> -ETC
> -XMR
> -ZEC
> -ZEN
> -RVN
> -BTX
> -BTG


My pleasure. I have downloaded it once but didn’t feel like taking the time to figure it out back then.

It seems there are never enough GPUs. I am anxiously awaiting deliveries today and tomorrow. 

Read a pretty cool build thread last night on btctalk. Guy over there built a room for his miners with a neat solution for getting the heat out. Well framed fans and miners. Really going next level for a home build. He has almost 250 GPUs. No idea how he got so many.

For long term it is anybody’s guess. From a developer standpoint I think XMR is one of the better big projects. At the moment I have more ZEC than anything else. If I ever manage to get a good number of Vegas or any at all I will mine XMR with them. 

Right now I am focusing on fine tuning what I have to reduce power consumption. Peak summertime rates are just about to start. AC for the house is about to come on. There have been several days in the past two weeks where it should have been on. 

So all of my winter space heaters are now in the garage. The radiator array for my office PC/miner is exhausting out of a north facing window which seems to help as it is not in direct sunlight as it was for a portion of the day in an east facing window.

I am subscribing to the philosophy of getting the heat out rather than focusing on supplying fresh cool air. Yes air must be supplied but it can just be whatever ambient is from outside. The delta is still large.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Do you have a link for this build log?


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Do you have a link for this build log?


My apologies in advance for your time that is about to be consumed reading this. Pretty freaking epic father son project. I admit, this really makes me jealous in a computer nerd boy scout way. So much win in this thread and the guy documents it so well.

I am in the middle of building a house and I need to start drawing up how my modest mining setup will go. We have a small server room being built into the house. I will likely build a second secure shed for mining out back. 

Anyhow, here is the guy's build. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=2865914.0


----------



## iCrap

https://shop.bitmain.com/product/detail?pid=00020180503154806494uGcSyiu806FD

Equihash ASIC Miner.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Bitmain finally announced their ZEC ASIC today. 10Ksoln/s @ 300W. Currently I have 6 Titan XP and 4 980Ti pulling just over half of that at 10x the power consumption. $2K for the ASIC. I bought my first ever ASIC today. 

I would buy a lot more of them if I could. But one should be good to test the water. I can see using a mix of ASIC and GPU. The ASICs are just damn expensive and take forever to arrive. Shipping end of June for this batch.


----------



## Blameless

Given how dangerous mining centralization is to privacy oriented cryptos, I'm extremely hesitant to invest in an Equihash ASIC.

Zcash will either have to change their PoW algorithm or cease to be taken seriously with regard to it's prime merit and ostensible purpose. The former would immediately render the ASIC useless while the latter could destroy Zcash's value.

On the other hand, early adopters might make a solid chunk of change if they mine/sell before either of these eventualities can come to pass.

Bitmain has little to lose. If they are releasing this miner now, they've been using them themselves for months.


----------



## mickeykool

Anyone use a "kilowatt" smart plug reader? I see killowatt device but I would like one to read off your phone or computer.


----------



## SavantStrike

Blameless said:


> Given how dangerous mining centralization is to privacy oriented cryptos, I'm extremely hesitant to invest in an Equihash ASIC.
> 
> Zcash will either have to change their PoW algorithm or cease to be taken seriously with regard to it's prime merit and ostensible purpose. The former would immediately render the ASIC useless while the latter could destroy Zcash's value.
> 
> On the other hand, early adopters might make a solid chunk of change if they mine/sell before either of these eventualities can come to pass.
> 
> Bitmain has little to lose. If they are releasing this miner now, they've been using them themselves for months.


Zcash devs covered this ages ago and threatened to hard fork if asics came out. The project has too much going for it not to fork.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> Zcash devs covered this ages ago and threatened to hard fork if asics came out. The project has too much going for it not to fork.


So far the ZEC devs say they are not going to fork. If they don't then I mine ZEC on the Antminer Z9, if they do I mine it on my Titan XPs and 980Tis. I'm not all that worried about it. 

There are other Equihash coins out there too. I don't see this as the same situation as we encountered with Monero and the CN7 coins.

I am not fan of Bitmain, Baikal, or any ASIC manufacturer but if you can't beat them, try to make a couple of bucks off of them.

I can see when they started coming online. It was the second half of January. Bitcoin had plunged in price but the alts were still riding high. Then they dropped in price but the profitability plunged much farther than the price dip. Some profitability has come back but again it doesn't really scale to the mining hashrate.



SavantStrike said:


> Zcash devs covered this ages ago and threatened to hard fork if asics came out. The project has too much going for it not to fork.


Unfortunately that seems to be an interpretation of a previous stance not believing it would or could be done. But here we are.

From Mr. Zooko today: https://forum.z.cash/t/let-s-talk-about-asic-mining/27353/638?u=zooko


----------



## KaRLiToS

Why they don't take any Cash to sell the miners?

Can someone sell me some Bitcoin? I only have 0.2008, and I need 0.21684910 to buy one.

Same as you Dagamus, I am anti-bitmain. But I always wanted to get an ASIC.

I bet that AMD and Nvidia will kill Bitmain soon. They will release something to counter the crap out of bitmain and this is what I wish.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Why they don't take any Cash to sell the miners?
> 
> Can someone sell me some Bitcoin? I only have 0.2008, and I need 0.21684910 to buy one.
> 
> Same as you Dagamus, I am anti-bitmain. But I always wanted to get an ASIC.
> 
> I bet that AMD and Nvidia will kill Bitmain soon. They will release something to counter the crap out of bitmain and this is what I wish.


Sure, PM me your BTC wallet address. I'll reply with my PP address. You want 0.03 just to cover the swing?

And yes, I would hope that AMD or Nvidia would work to compete with Bitmain. What I find most interesting is that Bitmain is trying to get into the machine learning and AI space. Maybe they will do something big for humanity and not just be the greedy people we all feel that they are.

Ill be up for another hour or so. I am guessing that these will sell out quickly and the next batch will cost more. With Zooko saying he won't fork I suspect that the Bitmain z9 will be one of the more profitable miners. I am pretty mad that I didn't jump on the E3 at $800. It is now $2150. Still cheaper than building an ETH rig and consuming considerably less power.


----------



## ku4eto

Now, lets see if this pull request for ETH PoW change goes through: 
https://github.com/ethereum/EIPs/pull/1057


----------



## Blameless

KaRLiToS said:


> Why they don't take any Cash to sell the miners?


Cause wire transfers go through banks and banks create hassle for Bitmain.

It's easier to refuse refunds with crypto and they need to hedge their bets against people wanting their money back or attempting charge backs if the more experimental ASICs prove to be worthless.



KaRLiToS said:


> I bet that AMD and Nvidia will kill Bitmain soon. They will release something to counter the crap out of bitmain and this is what I wish.


I highly doubt this will be the case. Building mining ASICs for formerly resistant algorithms, mining with them in secret, then trying to sell the hardware to independent farms and end users for some quick profits, is far enough beyond AMD/NVIDIA's scope to viable, not to mention something their investors would likely see as too risky.



ku4eto said:


> Now, lets see if this pull request for ETH PoW change goes through:
> https://github.com/ethereum/EIPs/pull/1057


I'm doubtful.

Ethereum is a distributed application platform first, cryptocurrency second. It's also never been particularly decentralized, nor is privacy one of it's main focuses. On top of that, the ASICs that have been developed for it are only marginally more efficient than commodity hardware.

It's a very different situation with Zcash, where these ASICs are an existential threat.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I am really uncertain if I buy one or not.

I have inserted my Ledger Nano S around 15 times in the PC to pay and removed it after a few minutes without making any purchase since yesterday evening.


----------



## Blameless

So, after their third repayment instalment I decided to give NiceHash another go for the sake of convenience and quickly noticed that their xmr-stak-cpu settings are garbage.

Nicehash's xmr settings don't use large pages and set the incorrect number of mining threads on most of my CPUs. I was able to get about 20-25% more performance out of my Haswell-E and Broadwell-E parts, almost double default performance out of my Vishera parts (comically enough my FX-9590 is actually profitable mining XMR now) and around 10% more out of everything else.

The default settings don't seem to account for the actual amount of local cache on these parts. CryptoNightV7 needs about 2MiB of local cache per thread, but the miner is defaulting to eight threads on Intel parts with 15MiB of inclusive L3 cache and only four threads on Vishera parts. Vishera can actually handle eight threads because it's L3 is exclusive, meaning you add the L2 and L3 together to get the total local cache.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Blameless said:


> So, after their third repayment instalment I decided to give NiceHash another go for the sake of convenience and quickly noticed that their xmr-stak-cpu settings are garbage.
> 
> Nicehash's xmr settings don't use large pages and set the incorrect number of mining threads on most of my CPUs. I was able to get about 20-25% more performance out of my Haswell-E and Broadwell-E parts, almost double default performance out of my Vishera parts (comically enough my FX-9590 is actually profitable mining XMR now) and around 10% more out of everything else.
> 
> The default settings don't seem to account for the actual amount of local cache on these parts. CryptoNightV7 needs about 2MiB of local cache per thread, but the miner is defaulting to eight threads on Intel parts with 15MiB of inclusive L3 cache and only four threads on Vishera parts. Vishera can actually handle eight threads because it's L3 is exclusive, meaning you add the L2 and L3 together to get the total local cache.


Meh, I mine my GPUs on claymore (ETH) and EWBF (ZEC) but I am lazy about the cpu and just run them on nicehash. Because they are underutilized by nicehash I can still do just about any other tasks needed on my 6950x and the 5960x’s I might need. Mining XMR directly seems to make more computer less useful while mining. Yes I know I can set parameters to bring it down but for the difference on a CPU it doesn’t really make that much of a difference.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is it profitable to mine on a 4930k and 2 x G4400?

Have you tried DSTM for Equihash?

Edit: Post count: It’s over 9000! ( not yet technically )


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Is it profitable to mine on a 4930k and 2 x G4400?
> 
> Have you tried DSTM for Equihash?
> 
> Edit: Post count: It’s over 9000! ( not yet technically )


9K posts, nice.

Yes it is profitable to mine on those CPUs. Not by a whole lot, but they make more than they consume.


----------



## Blameless

Dagamus NM said:


> Meh, I mine my GPUs on claymore (ETH) and EWBF (ZEC) but I am lazy about the cpu and just run them on nicehash. Because they are underutilized by nicehash I can still do just about any other tasks needed on my 6950x and the 5960x’s I might need. Mining XMR directly seems to make more computer less useful while mining. Yes I know I can set parameters to bring it down but for the difference on a CPU it doesn’t really make that much of a difference.


I'm just surprised at how poor their default settings are for the CPU miners. Since they are taking a cut of everything mined I would think they'd be trying to achieve the highest hashrates practical.



KaRLiToS said:


> Is it profitable to mine on a 4930k and 2 x G4400?


G4400 can only handle one thread when mining Cryptonight(v7) and if it's OCed profitability will be very marginal. Not sure if I would bother on these boxes.

4930k can do six threads and should do 300-450H/s depending on clock speed, though best efficiency is at the lower end of that range.

Haswell-E(P) and Broadwell-E(P) do well because they have larger L3s while Skylake-X and AMD parts tend to do well because of their exclusive caches (they add L2 and L3 when determining usable cache).


----------



## 4thKor

KaRLiToS said:


> I also received my dog agility tunnel today, my GF is laughing at me.



Got a kick out of this. I'm using inline fans, all exhausting, with three of my rigs in a grow tent. Intake air is through an adjacent bedroom window. Works VERY well.

Tried to post a pic in JPEG format from my iPhone. Must be way too big and I'm too lazy to shrink it.


----------



## Puck

The grow tents work well for 3-4 rigs as-is with a simple ~1kcfm blower fan exhaust(to an attic or outdoors) and leaving the bottom vents open. Barely any heat escapes, so you can run them near a living space and still be comfortable. You can squeeze a couple more rigs in there if you add a second exhaust duct on top and enlarge the intake vents on the bottom, but residential settings are hard to get more then 60 or so GPUs mining either way since you start running into power issues as well as cooling.

Once you get past a few rigs, it becomes futile to try to cool them and you need to focus on removing hot air and replacing it with fresh air as fast as you can.


----------



## HarrisLam

Hey guys. I started mining with claymore ETH (I think) since last June or July. I had the chance to sneak the miner computer into the office of a buddy so electricity was free for me. Haven't really touched the settings ever since. 

(I noticed some of the memory-OC got reverted, but I decided not to bother my buddy to reset my OCs all the time. As long as electricity is free, I'll settle with the net gain as it is, OC or not)

Naturally the difficulty in mining increases. It has been almost a year now and I noticed ETH in my wallet is growing somewhat slowly compared to the beginning. I have 0.9 ETH in my wallet and I can't even remember when I last checked, probably 2 months or more ago.

(my speed is around 110MH/s when I'm out and drops to 60MH/s when I'm home using my main rig)

So my question is, are there other more profitable coins I should be mining instead of ETH? I still have faith in ETH itself, but I haven't been paying attention, so if ETH has fallen off greatly in the profitable mining list, I should consider switching. I will stick to what I have now if other coins are all roughly the same rates.

Thanks!


----------



## Dagamus NM

HarrisLam said:


> Hey guys. I started mining with claymore ETH (I think) since last June or July. I had the chance to sneak the miner computer into the office of a buddy so electricity was free for me. Haven't really touched the settings ever since.
> 
> (I noticed some of the memory-OC got reverted, but I decided not to bother my buddy to reset my OCs all the time. As long as electricity is free, I'll settle with the net gain as it is, OC or not)
> 
> Naturally the difficulty in mining increases. It has been almost a year now and I noticed ETH in my wallet is growing somewhat slowly compared to the beginning. I have 0.9 ETH in my wallet and I can't even remember when I last checked, probably 2 months or more ago.
> 
> (my speed is around 110MH/s when I'm out and drops to 60MH/s when I'm home using my main rig)
> 
> So my question is, are there other more profitable coins I should be mining instead of ETH? I still have faith in ETH itself, but I haven't been paying attention, so if ETH has fallen off greatly in the profitable mining list, I should consider switching. I will stick to what I have now if other coins are all roughly the same rates.
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on your equipment but there are coins that come and go for profitability. ETH is pretty stable long term though. 

Difficulty rising is a mix of new miners and the asics bitmain is bringing online.


----------



## Puck

First real hot day in a while, hit 89*f today and 2-3 rigs are hitting 80-82c now. Most are still in the mid 70s but a few have crept up.

Going to add another fresh air intake before the next rack of 10 rigs gets deployed.

edit: False alarm. Swung by and it was just due to plastic flap collapsing in and covering the end card on two of the rigs :thumb:.


----------



## HarrisLam

Dagamus NM said:


> Depends on your equipment but there are coins that come and go for profitability. ETH is pretty stable long term though.
> 
> Difficulty rising is a mix of new miners and the asics bitmain is bringing online.


I see. Might as well just stay where it is then.

Thanks.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What the hell happen with all the price drops? Is it because of Warren Buffet crap talking about cryptocurrencies?


----------



## Blameless

KaRLiToS said:


> What the hell happen with all the price drops? Is it because of Warren Buffet crap talking about cryptocurrencies?


It's never any one thing and Warren Buffet's opinion probably doesn't factor into anything of relevance.

There are always a half-dozen good reasons for most cryptos to drop. Some of the recent ones include: Accusations of fraud at major NK exchanges; further concerns about regulation (too much, too little, uncertainty about applicability, etc); disagreement among the developers and communities of major cryptos around if, when, and how to impliment new features; disagreement about how to gauge disagreement; panic over ASIC resistance and/or the lack thereof; people buying new ASICs from Bitmain and Bitmain cashing out some of this crypto; the list goes on.

Personally, I like the dips. I always have trouble telling if and for how long a bull run will continue, but I'm very certain the cryptos I have invested in most heavily have yet to see their all-time highs, so any non-existential threat that causes prices to fall simply lets me increase my stake for less and keeps mining difficulty in check that much longer.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Dips are just dips. Buy low sell high, gotta have the low to make money at a high.

That said, I have moved some of my miners from ZEC (competing against ASICs with GPUs is not a good strategy) to Raven.

Seems like a sh7tcoin with a future. I will mine ZEC when my z9 comes in or if they decide to fork away from the asics. 

ETH is still pretty stable. The ASICs that have been made for it are not powerful enough to make GPUs obsolete.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> Dips are just dips. Buy low sell high, gotta have the low to make money at a high.
> 
> That said, I have moved some of my miners from ZEC (competing against ASICs with GPUs is not a good strategy) to Raven.
> 
> Seems like a sh7tcoin with a future. I will mine ZEC when my z9 comes in or if they decide to fork away from the asics.
> 
> ETH is still pretty stable. The ASICs that have been made for it are not powerful enough to make GPUs obsolete.


I hope next AMD cards and GTX cards have high hash/rate. With ETHlargement pills ETH will always be stable I guess.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> I hope next AMD cards and GTX cards have high hash/rate. With ETHlargement pills ETH will always be stable I guess.


The experience I am having with my AMD cards right now is making me not want to sign up for more.

Yeah, it will be interesting to see how GDDR6 goes for mining.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> The experience I am having with my AMD cards right now is making me not want to sign up for more.
> 
> Yeah, it will be interesting to see how GDDR6 goes for mining.


What is wrong with them?


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> What is wrong with them?


The AMD drivers/software is buggy. Takes forever to go from one menu to the next. Wattman is not a good interface, have to do the same thing over an over again for each card. Cards trip offline a lot. Eventually I will get it sorted but compared to my 10 series cards from Nvidia they take a lot more tweaking and tuning to run.


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> The AMD drivers/software is buggy. Takes forever to go from one menu to the next. Wattman is not a good interface, have to do the same thing over an over again for each card. Cards trip offline a lot. Eventually I will get it sorted but compared to my 10 series cards from Nvidia they take a lot more tweaking and tuning to run.


Use OverdriveNTool, you can clone settings between cards and you never have to open Wattman again.

Watttman is horrendous for more than two cards.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> The AMD drivers/software is buggy. Takes forever to go from one menu to the next. Wattman is not a good interface, have to do the same thing over an over again for each card. Cards trip offline a lot. Eventually I will get it sorted but compared to my 10 series cards from Nvidia they take a lot more tweaking and tuning to run.


Which versions are you using? I noticed the laggy bug too in some versions but it's gone for me with the recent drivers. I also use Sapphire Trixx for overclocking the cards. No issue with it. But I have to agree Nvidia is easier to configure, and don't need to mod BIOS.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Which versions are you using? I noticed the laggy bug too in some versions but it's gone for me with the recent drivers. I also use Sapphire Trixx for overclocking the cards. No issue with it. But I have to agree Nvidia is easier to configure, and don't need to mod BIOS.


I haven't used Trixx in a long time. Next time it trips offline I will install and try it. Should allow me to set for all similar cards like AB does?

I am using the most recent driver. The motherboard I am using I am not too fond of. Cannot get it to detect all six cards, only five. It likely has a max of 6 and is counting the integrated graphics as one of them.

I ordered a different motherboard, colorful b250. Cheap chinese mining board but they have been rock solid for me on two of my other miners. Once it comes in I will have three miners on cheap chinese boards and three on Asus rampage V extreme/edition 10 boards. I have one more Asus RVe10 all built out but no GPUs. It looks kind of sad to have that in a caselabs s8 collecting dust. Maybe I will fill it with new Nvidia cards when they come out.


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> I haven't used Trixx in a long time. Next time it trips offline I will install and try it. Should allow me to set for all similar cards like AB does?
> 
> I am using the most recent driver. The motherboard I am using I am not too fond of. Cannot get it to detect all six cards, only five. It likely has a max of 6 and is counting the integrated graphics as one of them.
> 
> I ordered a different motherboard, colorful b250. Cheap chinese mining board but they have been rock solid for me on two of my other miners. Once it comes in I will have three miners on cheap chinese boards and three on Asus rampage V extreme/edition 10 boards. I have one more Asus RVe10 all built out but no GPUs. It looks kind of sad to have that in a caselabs s8 collecting dust. Maybe I will fill it with new Nvidia cards when they come out.


Trixx isn't nearly as friendly as afterburner.

You really should give OverdriveNTool a shot. It's basically a way to access wattman without using AMDs software.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> I haven't used Trixx in a long time. Next time it trips offline I will install and try it. Should allow me to set for all similar cards like AB does?
> 
> I am using the most recent driver. The motherboard I am using I am not too fond of. Cannot get it to detect all six cards, only five. It likely has a max of 6 and is counting the integrated graphics as one of them.
> 
> I ordered a different motherboard, colorful b250. Cheap chinese mining board but they have been rock solid for me on two of my other miners. Once it comes in I will have three miners on cheap chinese boards and three on Asus rampage V extreme/edition 10 boards. I have one more Asus RVe10 all built out but no GPUs. It looks kind of sad to have that in a caselabs s8 collecting dust. Maybe I will fill it with new Nvidia cards when they come out.


None of my RX 580 have similar OC. I lower the GPU Freq to 1175mhz and memory can range from 2030mhz to 2258mhz. I personnally prefer MSI AB myself but on my 12 GPU rigs, there is a bug with latest AMD drivers+MSI AB. The bug is that MSI AB only detects 2 or 3 AMD cards. So I use MSI AB for my GTX cards in that rig and Trixx for AMD cards. Works well.


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> None of my RX 580 have similar OC. I lower the GPU Freq to 1175mhz and memory can range from 2030mhz to 2258mhz. I personnally prefer MSI AB myself but on my 12 GPU rigs, there is a bug with latest AMD drivers+MSI AB. The bug is that MSI AB only detects 2 or 3 AMD cards. So I use MSI AB for my GTX cards in that rig and Trixx for AMD cards. Works well.


Afterburner doesn't work at all with my AMD cards. Everything is grey. BIOS modded RX 570s that show up as 580s. I may update the bios on these though.



SavantStrike said:


> Trixx isn't nearly as friendly as afterburner.
> 
> You really should give OverdriveNTool a shot. It's basically a way to access wattman without using AMDs software.


Might as well. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## SavantStrike

Dagamus NM said:


> Afterburner doesn't work at all with my AMD cards. Everything is grey. BIOS modded RX 570s that show up as 580s. I may update the bios on these though.
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well. Thank you for the suggestion.


570's showing up as 580's is really strange.

I just remember tearing my hair out until using overdriveNtool when I had AMD cards mining.


----------



## Dagamus NM

SavantStrike said:


> 570's showing up as 580's is really strange.
> 
> I just remember tearing my hair out until using overdriveNtool when I had AMD cards mining.


That is what windows shows them as in the device manager as well as in the AMD software.

To overdriveNtool I go then, if I still get issues I will reflash bios. 5/6 cards show up and work. One gets 22MH/s while the other four get 25.5MH/s. If I drop the voltage and core, increase the memory -96mV, 1050, 2100 I get the same hashrate but the kill-a-watt shows about a 140W decrease. Still at 730W for five cards. This board consumes 130W when on and miner not running. Not very good.

I don't want to get too deep on this shi7 board.


----------



## Blameless

An article I found interesting:

https://blog.sia.tech/the-state-of-cryptocurrency-mining-538004a37f9b


----------



## ku4eto

Blameless said:


> An article I found interesting:
> 
> https://blog.sia.tech/the-state-of-cryptocurrency-mining-538004a37f9b


Yea i read it yesterday. 

"Blah Blah Blah, ASIC resistance is useless, embrace ASICs, blah blah, ASICs are the future, ASICs are flexible blah blah."
Mostly BS.

The author doesn't know a jack about decentralization issues with the ASIC's, 51% attacks : "Oh Bitmain could have done a 51% attack, but they didn't, they are the good guys" -> while they take a huge dump on all of the normal people, who use CPU/GPU for mining.

Oh, and the price entry point for an ASIC compared to a GPU.


----------



## Blameless

ku4eto said:


> Yea i read it yesterday.
> 
> "Blah Blah Blah, ASIC resistance is useless, embrace ASICs, blah blah, ASICs are the future, ASICs are flexible blah blah."
> Mostly BS.


Don't agree.

ASIC resistance isn't necessarily futile, but crypto devs have certainly overestimated the difficulty in producing ASICs for many hashing algorithms.



ku4eto said:


> The author doesn't know a jack about decentralization issues with the ASIC's, 51% attacks : "Oh Bitmain could have done a 51% attack, but they didn't, they are the good guys" -> while they take a huge dump on all of the normal people, who use CPU/GPU for mining.


Are we talking about the same article? I got the impression that the author was acutely aware of the decentralization issues with ASICs and that he had a distinctly negative opinion of Bitmain. He never claimed they were "good guys"; indeed, the author strongly suspects that Bitmain's shady business practices cost his company two million dollars.

The reason Bitmain isn't launching any 51% attacks is because that would destroy the currencies they mine, and thus their profits. No where did I see it remotely implied that Bitmain was anything other than ruthlessly opportunistic in this article. They are very good at making money and every action they take is reflective of that, including abstaining from launching attacks on cryptos.



ku4eto said:


> Oh, and the price entry point for an ASIC compared to a GPU.


The author didn't make any claims to the effect of ASICs being good for decentralization or that they were attainable for the masses. They are good for making money, if you are an entity that can make crypto ASICs and mine the crap out of coins in secret then dump the hardware on end users at a huge mark up.


----------



## KaRLiToS

He said in the article that 3 groups were mining in secrets with their own ASICs. After reading this article I hate bitmain even more. I wonder who those 3 groups were?

Do you guys think TSMC and Global Foundries are involved ?


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> He said in the article that 3 groups were mining in secrets with their own ASICs. After reading this article I hate bitmain even more. I wonder who those 3 groups were?
> 
> Do you guys think TSMC and Global Foundries are involved ?


Bitmain is the largest, Baikal and Halong likely. TSMC and Glo Fo sell chips likely, samsung and the other memory makers are equally involved. Why not, I would if I were them.

If you can't beat em, might as well join them.


----------



## Hueristic

> smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > The Monero devs have committed to keeping the same general structure for the PoW algorithm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where he got that idea but it isn't true at all.
Click to expand...


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=753252.msg37405243#msg37405243


----------



## Dagamus NM

Well using OverdriveNtool seems to have worked for me. Wattman is a mess, AMD control center is a mess. That said with ONT my hashrate on four of five working rx570s went up to 29.5 MH/s. One still won’t go past 22.5 but once the new motherboard comes in from China I will reflash the bios on all and tune from there.

Thank you all for the suggestion.


----------



## Hueristic

https://qz.com/1280458/china-now-ra...r-cryptocurrencies-and-their-blockchain-tech/


----------



## feznz

TBH I am starting to hate crypto currencies more and more just the fact that what has been happing in my neck of the woods, all I can say some of the dumbest decisions are being made at a political level that could only be influenced by secretive payments.


With the guise I invested years ago..... now I decided to pull my money out 


I bet Donald Trump wish he paid Stacey Daniels with Crypto hush money now.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys aside from nanopool and suprnova what other good eth pools are you using/out there?


----------



## KaRLiToS

diggiddi said:


> Guys aside from nanopool and suprnova what other good eth pools are you using/out there?


I'm using ethermine


_______________________________

Who mines Straks? Is this a good coin?

I tried mining it on suprnova and with CCMiner it hash at 144mh/s with 2 x GTX 1080ti and after a few minutes the pool only report half of the miner hashrates. It shows 144mh/s in CCMiner but 80mh/s on SUprnova, and it seems that the coins mined are not as much as what Crypt0Zone suggest.


----------



## diggiddi

Thx dude


----------



## KaRLiToS

No post in almost a week here 

I feel the need to build another 12 GPUs rig. I don't know which GPUs to buy? Is the GTX 1080ti a good buy or I should wait for the GTX 1180?


----------



## SavantStrike

KaRLiToS said:


> No post in almost a week here
> 
> I feel the need to build another 12 GPUs rig. I don't know which GPUs to buy? Is the GTX 1080ti a good buy or I should wait for the GTX 1180?


Getting your hands on 12 1180's is going to be difficult to impossible.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I can always mix them with other cards. Is it a good idea to buy 6-10 GTx 1080ti?


----------



## ku4eto

KaRLiToS said:


> I can always mix them with other cards. Is it a good idea to buy 6-10 GTx 1080ti?


He meant, that the 1180 would be sold as hot cakes. When they get released. In several months. If you want, just go for the 1080/Ti. You get the Ethpill treatment.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ku4eto said:


> He meant, that the 1180 would be sold as hot cakes. When they get released. In several months. If you want, just go for the 1080/Ti. You get the Ethpill treatment.


I understood what he meant. I’m a pro with nowinstock and my cellphone...when I get a notification, the Earth stop spinning.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I would wait or buy AMD cards right now. For all we know DDR6 could be a complete dud for mining.

But at the same time 1080ti could be a bust if 1180 blows it away. 

I’m not buying any cards right now but if I were it would be AMD until I knew what NVidia was going to do for sure.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> I would wait or buy AMD cards right now. For all we know DDR6 could be a complete dud for mining.
> 
> But at the same time 1080ti could be a bust if 1180 blows it away.
> 
> I’m not buying any cards right now but if I were it would be AMD until I knew what NVidia was going to do for sure.


It's really hard to tell honestly. I'm not sure between RX 580, GTX 1080ti or buy a new car. If I buy GTX 1080ti, I'll only buy 6 of them probably until the new cards from AMD and Nvidia releases.


----------



## Dagamus NM

It is a tough call right now which is why I am not even considering. If I did it would be the 570/580 as there is too much uncertainty for the NVidia cards.


----------



## ku4eto

Dagamus NM said:


> I would wait or buy AMD cards right now. For all we know DDR6 could be a complete dud for mining.
> 
> But at the same time 1080ti could be a bust if 1180 blows it away.
> 
> I’m not buying any cards right now but if I were it would be AMD until I knew what NVidia was going to do for sure.


GDDR5X is enough of a stomp against ETH. GDDR6 will be even more.


----------



## lexplainer

I see you guys talking about regular hardware mining. But is it profitable now? I heard a lot about better ROI of cloud mining but now I really don’t know. ASIC chips are positioned like ultimate gold mine. Also, cloud services offer extra free income like this http://hashflarecode.com/ . Can I trust any of these options, don’t you know?


----------



## ku4eto

lexplainer said:


> I see you guys talking about regular hardware mining. But is it profitable now? I heard a lot about better ROI of cloud mining but now I really don’t know. ASIC chips are positioned like ultimate gold mine. Also, cloud services offer extra free income like this http://hashflarecode.com/ . Can I trust any of these options, don’t you know?


DO NOT Trust any of the Cloud services, that offer HASH packages. Most of the time, the contract is heavily into their favor.


Also, since you mentioned cloud mining:

https://mineority.io/

This one opens soon. You will be buying GPUs and GPU hosting. At the end of contract, you get a choice, to get the GPU shipped, OR to resell it back. You also would get your own access to the rig, hosting your GPU's. And you will have monitoring tool.


----------



## Hueristic

The future is now, you have been warned.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PYJ1Ht7r3s9zmMisEIpsngbW7C9EIENl/view


----------



## ku4eto

Hueristic said:


> The future is now, you have been warned.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PYJ1Ht7r3s9zmMisEIpsngbW7C9EIENl/view


Xilinx FPGAs from what i have understood.

EDIT: More info: 15kh/s on Cryptonight for ~200w. But it costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have been eyeing FPGAs for couple of weeks. Might get two of these and there is a thread on bitcointalk where a group is trying to make a special order with FPGAs modded for mining. I’ll join this group soon.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=3688965.0

On this link, someone is preparing a software that programs the FPGAs with 4% dev fee.
http://zetheron.com/index.php/fpga-performance-profit/

The Xilinx cards will be around 3000$ USD each.


----------



## ku4eto

Yup saw that thread like 2 months ago. It started gaining traction, when the Cryptonight ASICs were bricked by the Monero Dev team.

3000$ is a bit too much. Real price is maybe around 2000$. The rest is profit for Xillinx


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi guys, do you think it is worth it to mine Bitcoin Interest?


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi guys, do you think it is worth it to mine Bitcoin Interest?


For me, no but that is because I am mining other stuff. I am on ETH and RVN. I am going to go until I hit 100,000 RVN and then move on to something else likely. ETH covers my electric bill which with summer electric costs and AC for the house is about 60% of my mining power. The rest make about 800-1000 RVN per day. A little more with the current depressed price.

That said, I wouldn’t touch any equihash coin right now unless I was using an ASIC. Once I finally get my z9 I will mine one of the equihash coins and hope I can at least ROI. Batch 1 should be ok, but more and more powerful ASICs are being released for equihash. The 50K soln/s are our now and coming online. This algo is dead for GPU. Once the coins that are going to fork do so then they will be good for GPU but as far as I know none have done so yet. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> For me, no but that is because I am mining other stuff. I am on ETH and RVN. I am going to go until I hit 100,000 RVN and then move on to something else likely. ETH covers my electric bill which with summer electric costs and AC for the house is about 60% of my mining power. The rest make about 800-1000 RVN per day. A little more with the current depressed price.
> 
> That said, I wouldn’t touch any equihash coin right now unless I was using an ASIC. Once I finally get my z9 I will mine one of the equihash coins and hope I can at least ROI. Batch 1 should be ok, but more and more powerful ASICs are being released for equihash. The 50K soln/s are our now and coming online. This algo is dead for GPU. Once the coins that are going to fork do so then they will be good for GPU but as far as I know none have done so yet. Please correct me if I am wrong.


You are right but it is a matter of time before they fork. ZenCash is about to fork. BTG too. Is it a coincidence that after all the coins who announced would fork received a 51% attack? 

Anyway, I am doing the same, Eth and RVN and some Zencash. Did one day of BCI.

I have around 24 000 RVN so far. I don'T know when I'll stop. I'm really eyeing FPGAs. I would get two. https://fpga.land/


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> Dagamus NM said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, no but that is because I am mining other stuff. I am on ETH and RVN. I am going to go until I hit 100,000 RVN and then move on to something else likely. ETH covers my electric bill which with summer electric costs and AC for the house is about 60% of my mining power. The rest make about 800-1000 RVN per day. A little more with the current depressed price.
> 
> That said, I wouldn’t touch any equihash coin right now unless I was using an ASIC. Once I finally get my z9 I will mine one of the equihash coins and hope I can at least ROI. Batch 1 should be ok, but more and more powerful ASICs are being released for equihash. The 50K soln/s are our now and coming online. This algo is dead for GPU. Once the coins that are going to fork do so then they will be good for GPU but as far as I know none have done so yet. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right but it is a matter of time before they fork. ZenCash is about to fork. BTG too. Is it a coincidence that after all the coins who announced would fork received a 51% attack?
> 
> Anyway, I am doing the same, Eth and RVN and some Zencash. Did one day of BCI.
> 
> I have around 24 000 RVN so far. I don'T know when I'll stop. I'm really eyeing FPGAs. I would get two. https://fpga.land/
Click to expand...

The FPGAs look good. Expensive but good.


----------



## HarrisLam

I was away from home and haven't checked in 10 days, and OMG.....

whatever happened to NEO? Anybody know? I googled for some news and it seems all the articles on top are saying how it "could be the rising star in 2018"

So far it seems the falling star is more fitting.

It's my biggest bag....is it just because BTC is dragging and so people are dumping alt coins?


----------



## ku4eto

Yup. Its because of BTC.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is happenning with RVN price?


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> What is happenning with RVN price?


Same as everything else. It being listed as a mineable coin for purchase on Nicehash should be a boost for it and help drive it being listed on more exchanges than just cryptobridge.

My biggest concern is that blocks are going to be much harder to find once hashing power blows up from nicehash.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Dagamus NM said:


> Same as everything else. It being listed as a mineable coin for purchase on Nicehash should be a boost for it and help drive it being listed on more exchanges than just cryptobridge.
> 
> My biggest concern is that blocks are going to be much harder to find once hashing power blows up from nicehash.


How many were you able to mine so far? I'm at 42 000RVN but since the last 3 days I only mine 14 hours a day because we are in a heat wave (35 - 36'C feels like 45'C +)


----------



## Dagamus NM

KaRLiToS said:


> How many were you able to mine so far? I'm at 42 000RVN but since the last 3 days I only mine 14 hours a day because we are in a heat wave (35 - 36'C feels like 45'C +)


I am at 32K. Catching up to you. I have three PCs mining it. No dedicated mining rigs on it, 6x Titan XP, 4x 980Ti. I get between 700 and 1050 per day with my Titans running at 70%PL, +238 core, +492 memory. The 980tis are at 100%PL, +238 core, and ) memory because AB won't let me do the memory.


----------



## nismoskyline

So my asrock 6 slot mining motherboard took a crap (no surprise :/ i've always had bad luck with the company). Can anyone recommend a 1151 or 1150 mining motherboard that supports 10+ gpu and is stable for 24/7 usage ? I have looked at all of them but don't want to make a purchase before I hear some opinions from you guys on what has worked well. I'm not trying to spend more than $100 if I can. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-12-GPU...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

I came across this on fleabay, it says B250-BTC, is this the board Bio-star sells after they re-brand it or is it a Chinese knock off that should be avoided ?


----------



## doritos93

KaRLiToS said:


> because we are in a heat wave (35 - 36'C feels like 45'C +)


Je capote.


----------



## Dagamus NM

nismoskyline said:


> So my asrock 6 slot mining motherboard took a crap (no surprise :/ i've always had bad luck with the company). Can anyone recommend a 1151 or 1150 mining motherboard that supports 10+ gpu and is stable for 24/7 usage ? I have looked at all of them but don't want to make a purchase before I hear some opinions from you guys on what has worked well. I'm not trying to spend more than $100 if I can.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-12-GPU...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> I came across this on fleabay, it says B250-BTC, is this the board Bio-star sells after they re-brand it or is it a Chinese knock off that should be avoided ?


Well the price is right. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## nismoskyline

Dagamus NM said:


> Well the price is right. Let us know how it works out.


I ordered one, going to see how it works with 10 1070ti


----------



## KaRLiToS

doritos93 said:


> Je capote.


Moi aussi, encore super chaud aujourd’hui. Après la pluie de demain, on va être correct pour un petit moment je crois.



Dagamus NM said:


> I am at 32K. Catching up to you. I have three PCs mining it. No dedicated mining rigs on it, 6x Titan XP, 4x 980Ti. I get between 700 and 1050 per day with my Titans running at 70%PL, +238 core, +492 memory. The 980tis are at 100%PL, +238 core, and ) memory because AB won't let me do the memory.


I cheated, I bought 23000 on crypto bridge because it is so cheap right now.

I do about 1100 RVN per day with 9 x GTX 1080ti and 1 x GTx 1070ti at +84mv core +250mv memory and PL 80%. Maybe my OC is bad but my average hash rate is 190mh/s with all cards.

On July 19th, I’ll turn around 5 x GtX 1080ti on zencash after they fork, will try equihash 144.5 (zhash).


----------



## STEvil

Whats a good hashrate on raven? managing about 13ish on my untuned vegafe at the moment


----------



## Dagamus NM

STEvil said:


> Whats a good hashrate on raven? managing about 13ish on my untuned vegafe at the moment


Hashrates fluctuate greatly on this algorithm as the selected 16 are an uneven mix of fast, medium, and slow algorithms. 13 on fast algos would be low.

Look at the strings. If the first five or six are red then the hashrate will be lower, green higher, etc.

My Titans generally do 18-25 with 70% PL, +238core and +492mem.



KaRLiToS said:


> I cheated, I bought 23000 on crypto bridge because it is so cheap right now.
> 
> I do about 1100 RVN per day with 9 x GTX 1080ti and 1 x GTx 1070ti at +84mv core +250mv memory and PL 80%. Maybe my OC is bad but my average hash rate is 190mh/s with all cards.
> 
> On July 19th, I’ll turn around 5 x GtX 1080ti on zencash after they fork, will try equihash 144.5 (zhash).


Nice, I bought a couple thousand on graviex just to test out the exchange. Not the most user friendly site but I managed. I should have got more the other day. 

I am almost at 50K. Maybe I will trade the last of my bitcoin for it. On the fence.

My z9 mini seems to be doing ok. I have made 3.36ZEC in the past three weeks. I know it will drop off in the coming weeks as more miners come out and more equihash coins fork but the daily payout has remained quite consistent.

I picked up six more RX570s last week. I need to put together the build for them but am at capacity for power in my garage at the moment. I don't want to add them inside the house in the summer.


----------



## nismoskyline

The Chinese B250-BTC motherboard works perfectly, and has been more stable than any biostar motherboard i have tried. using 10 1070ti and hp server power supplies with breakout boards.


----------



## diggiddi

I just switched my fury to Win 10 and I'm getting 33MH/s, that's way up from the teens it was getting using Win 8.1 and EthOS


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> I just switched my fury to Win 10 and I'm getting 33MH/s, that's way up from the teens it was getting using Win 8.1 and EthOS


Well, yea, drivers on Windows are far better.


----------



## diggiddi

Point is previously was never able to get that many Mh's even on win 10 or 8.1


----------



## Hokies83

Damn thread is dying lol


----------



## ku4eto

Hokies83 said:


> Damn thread is dying lol


Just like BTC hype  

Still waiting for XRP to moon.


----------



## PontiacGTX

I wonder if anyone here could exchange some paypal and I would give uphold I dont know where I could make this trade so I post here


----------



## ku4eto

PontiacGTX said:


> I wonder if anyone here could exchange some paypal and I would give uphold I dont know where I could make this trade so I post here


Trade? What do you want to trade?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Well I found someone that exchanged the uphold balance for paypal, thanks anyway


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I am having an issue with one of my machines I swapped out graphics cards now it keeps shutting down my claymore and any other miner even after I added them to defender exception and firewall rules, what gives?


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> Guys I am having an issue with one of my machines I swapped out graphics cards now it keeps shutting down my claymore and any other miner even after I added them to defender exception and firewall rules, what gives?


Thats not really descriptive. What exactly happens? 

Give more info on rig, drivers, miner.


----------



## diggiddi

ku4eto said:


> Thats not really descriptive. What exactly happens?
> 
> Give more info on rig, drivers, miner.


2x r9 fury, 1 rx 580 msi Armor, phenom II 565, 8gb Ram, Adrenalin 19.5.1, Claymore 12.0 
when I open miner it closes immediately like defender is shutting it down


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> 2x r9 fury, 1 rx 580 msi Armor, phenom II 565, 8gb Ram, Adrenalin 19.5.1, Claymore 12.0
> when I open miner it closes immediately like defender is shutting it down


Start it via CMD, not directly. It will leave logs on where it fails.

Also, make sure you are seeing and using the proper OpenCL platform.


----------



## diggiddi

ku4eto said:


> Start it via CMD, not directly. It will leave logs on where it fails.
> 
> Also, make sure you are seeing and using the proper OpenCL platform.


See log below

ETH: 3 pools are specified
08:24:20:258	ec	Main Ethereum pool is us2.ethermine.org:4444
08:24:20:259	ec	DCR: 0 pool is specified
08:24:20:937	ec	OpenCL platform: AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
08:24:20:938	ec	OpenCL platform: AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
08:24:20:941	ec	OpenCL initializing...

08:24:20:941	ec	AMD Cards available: 3 
08:24:20:942	ec	GPU #0: Fiji (AMD Radeon (TM) R9 Fury Series), 4096 MB available, 56 compute units (pci bus 1:0:0)
08:24:20:943	ec	GPU #1: Fiji (AMD Radeon (TM) R9 Fury Series), 4096 MB available, 56 compute units (pci bus 8:0:0)
08:24:20:943	ec	GPU #2: Ellesmere (Radeon RX 580 Series), 8192 MB available, 36 compute units (pci bus 9:0:0)
08:24:20:944	ec	GPU #2 recognized as Radeon RX 480/580
08:24:20:945	ec	POOL/SOLO version
08:24:20:945	ec	Platform: Windows
08:24:21:034	ec	start building OpenCL program for GPU 0...


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> See log below
> 
> ETH: 3 pools are specified
> 08:24:20:258	ec	Main Ethereum pool is us2.ethermine.org:4444
> 08:24:20:259	ec	DCR: 0 pool is specified
> 08:24:20:937	ec	OpenCL platform: AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
> 08:24:20:938	ec	OpenCL platform: AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
> 08:24:20:941	ec	OpenCL initializing...
> 
> 08:24:20:941	ec	AMD Cards available: 3
> 08:24:20:942	ec	GPU #0: Fiji (AMD Radeon (TM) R9 Fury Series), 4096 MB available, 56 compute units (pci bus 1:0:0)
> 08:24:20:943	ec	GPU #1: Fiji (AMD Radeon (TM) R9 Fury Series), 4096 MB available, 56 compute units (pci bus 8:0:0)
> 08:24:20:943	ec	GPU #2: Ellesmere (Radeon RX 580 Series), 8192 MB available, 36 compute units (pci bus 9:0:0)
> 08:24:20:944	ec	GPU #2 recognized as Radeon RX 480/580
> 08:24:20:945	ec	POOL/SOLO version
> 08:24:20:945	ec	Platform: Windows
> 08:24:21:034	ec	start building OpenCL program for GPU 0...


Have you set the AMD drivers to compute?
Also, how have you added the exception to the Defender?


----------



## diggiddi

ku4eto said:


> Have you set the AMD drivers to compute?
> Also, how have you added the exception to the Defender?


All are set to compute, I added folder exclusion to windows defender


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> All are set to compute, I added folder exclusion to windows defender


Try adding the .exe itself.

Also, there are other miners, which are better than Claymore. For every algo.


----------



## diggiddi

ku4eto said:


> Try adding the .exe itself.
> 
> Also, there are other miners, which are better than Claymore. For every algo.


Had the same issue with phoenix which one do you recommend?


----------



## diggiddi

Added the EthDcrMiner64 to exception with no change, this is puzzling because it was working before , I changed out a couple 290x's for the 580 and made the fury the primary gpu and everything messed up


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> Added the EthDcrMiner64 to exception with no change, this is puzzling because it was working before , I changed out a couple 290x's for the 580 and made the fury the primary gpu and everything messed up


Try different coin, with something like TRM?


----------



## diggiddi

ku4eto said:


> Try different coin, with something like TRM?


TRM?? point me in the right direction


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> TRM?? point me in the right direction


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=5059817.0


----------



## diggiddi

ok will look it up thx +rep for being helpful


----------



## chronicfx

Been a long time. Probably a whole new crew hanging out here. Hello to you all. I downloaded bitcoin core and the whole blockchain on friday into saturday morning. The problem is that my bitcoin wallet is a multibit.wallet. I have the passwords and all but I reading that it was passed to keepkey and keepkey ditched it. Is there any hope for restoring my (gpu’s) hard earned btc?


----------



## chronicfx

I am downloading multibit classic. I guess I just send them to my bitcoin core address once sync is over. Sorry for the early question before thinking it through.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys need a new card my options are 
RX 580 Sapphire Nitro+ Special ed 
590 XFX fatboy or 
Vega 56 Gigabyte Radeon Rx Vega 56 Gaming OC 
or Vega 56 Sapphire pulse 
which direction would you recommend I go?


----------



## ku4eto

I would get the Vega 56 Sapphire Pulse. 

For mining, its really good. You can use TRM for CN coins, and MMP OS for runtime timings mods, getting extra ~10% performance.


----------



## diggiddi

ku4eto said:


> I would get the Vega 56 Sapphire Pulse.
> 
> For mining, its really good. You can use TRM for CN coins, and MMP OS for runtime timings mods, getting extra ~10% performance.


Repped Up!

Could you elaborate more on TRM and MMP OS, any links?
Thx


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> Repped Up!
> 
> Could you elaborate more on TRM and MMP OS, any links?
> Thx


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=5059817.0

Thats the miner.

https://app.mmpos.eu/

Thats the operating system.

TRM has implemented support for runtime timing optimizations for the MMP OS. 

Follow the instructions for installing a USB with the OS.

Its kinda like EthOS and such, but you can run a small rig for free. And the licensing is pretty cheap, like 2$ for 12 cards for 1 month.

There is a discord and telegram servers.

You can read a bit more about it here:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=5088988.0


----------



## diggiddi

Thanx


----------



## PontiacGTX

so someone is buying crypto over here?


----------



## diggiddi

Put an ad in marketplace


----------



## ku4eto

PontiacGTX said:


> so someone is buying crypto over here?


Uh, just use any of the exchanges, like kraken.com or something else, that would suit your needs.


----------



## BulletSponge

diggiddi said:


> Put an ad in marketplace


LOL, yeah try that


----------



## diggiddi

BulletSponge said:


> LOL, yeah try that


I have sold crypto on marketplace b4


----------



## diggiddi

Hey guys what are your thoughts on Zilliqa, it looks like Ethereum 2.0?


----------



## Dagamus NM

diggiddi said:


> Hey guys what are your thoughts on Zilliqa, it looks like Ethereum 2.0?


I'll have to take a look. Summer rates are just about over for electricity so time to get back to mining.


----------



## diggiddi

Yeah you can dual mine with ETH too


----------



## Dagamus NM

diggiddi said:


> Yeah you can dual mine with ETH too


I read that. Sounds like a cool idea. For something that can only mine for a minute an hour seems like something that ASIC devs wouldn't bother with unless they make it specific for dual mining.


----------



## ku4eto

Unless you have free/really cheap electricity, mining is going to crap again.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

ku4eto said:


> Unless you have free/really cheap electricity, mining is going to crap again.


I don't see a problem with that. If electricity is expensive where you are then there are more demanding uses for it than generating crypto. In 100 years if we manage not to kill ourselves off electricity will cost the same everywhere, but we don't live in the clouds yet and the reality is it's just plain dumb to waste electricity in many parts of the world.

Free sexy pic of how efficient the RX 5700 XT can get with the power reduced. Note that there IS a lower end to this depending on your silicon luck o' the draw. I couldn't go lower at these settings without introducing instability.
https://imgur.com/a/CTAbkoj


----------



## ku4eto

DedEmbryonicCe1 said:


> I don't see a problem with that. If electricity is expensive where you are then there are more demanding uses for it than generating crypto. In 100 years if we manage not to kill ourselves off electricity will cost the same everywhere, but we don't live in the clouds yet and the reality is it's just plain dumb to waste electricity in many parts of the world.
> 
> Free sexy pic of how efficient the RX 5700 XT can get with the power reduced. Note that there IS a lower end to this depending on your silicon luck o' the draw. I couldn't go lower at these settings without introducing instability.
> https://imgur.com/a/CTAbkoj


Sure, i know how well can the Navi do on Ethash and Equihash. Although, it would seem to suck for CN this time. Dont think that i am behind on such things 

What i meant is, generally, the alts are getting bleeded by BTC. And as such, their profit is dropping.


----------



## Hokies83

Got slow in here lol.


----------



## ku4eto

Market is unprofitable for GPU mining. You need to have decent $ stashed to get a FPGA early and get a good bitstream. Then its really profitable.


----------



## Hueristic

Hokies83 said:


> Got slow in here lol.


Yeah, it only goes nuts when the price surges but then its too late to have taken advantage. When it's quiet in here is usually a good time to accumulate.


----------



## ku4eto

lingtenlouifrar said:


> As for me, Litecoin is the best for mining because it doesn't require an ASIC and it's one of the best GPU mining coins. I have yet to accustom all the trick and possibilities because I'm pretty new in the game, but I'm all about exploring.


Wat.... Litecoin is Scrypt, and there are tons of ASICs there.


----------



## Hueristic

lingtenlouifrar said:


> As for me, Litecoin is the best for mining because it doesn't require an ASIC and it's one of the best GPU mining coins. I have yet to accustom all the trick and possibilities because I'm pretty new in the game, but I'm all about exploring.


Well this post is about 6 years too late.




Hueristic said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I know some of my purist buddies won't like these because they're the evil ASIC miners, but 8Mh in a single PCIe slot card isn't too shabby for $350, does scrypt-N too: https://www.hashcoins.com/buy-scrypt-miners/buy-triton-miner/
> 
> Quote: DELIVERY STARTING JULY-AUGUST, 2014
> 
> AVAILABLE For Pre Order


----------



## BrandonDyer

Mining was popular back in the day, but now I am not sure if you can even do it. It is much easier to start trading with cryptocurrency if you want to get some. I was a forex trader and I had some success, but I never fell in love with it while the cryptocurrency trade is a completely different story. I like it since I started doing it the first time and I left Forex trading. Now I do most of my trade on https://ownrwallet.com/ and that makes is much easier for me because that wallet has it all. You just get their app and you are good to go.


----------



## Sin100

My BTC selling website BitBargain.co.uk, which I was a veteran vendor on with good reputation, has ceased trading today, just when I was about to sell some that had been accruing .

Does anyone UK based recommend any (legal/safe) selling sites for BTC to GBP?


----------



## ku4eto

Sin100 said:


> My BTC selling website BitBargain.co.uk, which I was a veteran vendor on with good reputation, has ceased trading today, just when I was about to sell some that had been accruing .
> 
> Does anyone UK based recommend any (legal/safe) selling sites for BTC to GBP?


Use Kraken.


----------



## BulletSponge

Derp


----------



## Sin100

ku4eto said:


> Use Kraken.


I just tested the waters with a small trade on bcbitcoin.co.uk and it went very smooth, so I've sold them a much larger amount for the second trade. It's easier than bitbargain, and less risky dealing with a big company over individual traders (bank transfer, some of which in theory could be stolen accounts if you are not careful, leading to your bank potentially being frozen/investigated), but you don't half pay for the privilege of dealing with big business.


----------



## ku4eto

Well, if its one off trade only, sure. But if you intend to keep on trading, i would rely on something more secure.


----------



## Hueristic

Sin100 said:


> My BTC selling website BitBargain.co.uk, which I was a veteran vendor on with good reputation, has ceased trading today, just when I was about to sell some that had been accruing .
> 
> Does anyone UK based recommend any (legal/safe) selling sites for BTC to GBP?



I'm not UK based but I have used Paxos in the last year without issues.


----------



## icehotshot

I am not UK based either, but have had zero issues with Coinbase and they do trade BTC/£. Curious if anyone from the UK uses coinbase or if people are just worried about giving them KYC information since they are based in the US/New York and not the UK.


----------



## Hueristic

icehotshot said:


> I am not UK based either, but have had zero issues with Coinbase and they do trade BTC/£. Curious if anyone from the UK uses coinbase or if people are just worried about giving them KYC information since they are based in the US/New York and not the UK.


Coinbase is evil, boycott them.


----------



## BulletSponge

Use foreign exchanges but never EVER click on anything in any chat window. My dumb-ass learned the hard way in 2014 and it's a lesson I learned well.


----------



## icehotshot

Hueristic said:


> Coinbase is evil, boycott them.


They might be evil no doubt, but it sure is easy to get my USD to BTC and my BTC to USD.


----------



## Hueristic

> *Ethereum Mining Farm with 78 RTX 3080 Graphics Cards Spotted*











Ethereum Mining Farm with 78 RTX 3080 Graphics Cards Spotted


Availability for NVIDIA and AMD's latest graphics cards is dire, to say the least; the average consumer finds their stocks to be spotty, at best, with available cards quickly dropping into oblivion. Scalpers and their associates are part of the problem, as is already well-known; however, another...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## EvanKing

Hey guys just joined. I am curious about paid signals. I have been trading for a fairly short period of time and most of my experience is with stock markets, which is different from trading cryptocurrency, as far as I understand. I have been reading up on different currencies and how they might react, especially now with the pandemic. While doing my research I came across something called a cryptocurrency signal. I had very little idea on what it actually was and to be honest still do not really understand it completely. I have been lucky enough though to find a really cool article about different types of crypto signals, both paid and free. If you guys are interested you can check it here: https://cryptoinformator.com/paid-or-free-crypto-signals. There is a lot of good information there, especially for someone who has little experience. I have been using some of the free signals and it has been useful but I would lie to invest in some paid signals. I would love some advice if you guys have tried it before. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ameliadavies4y1

The most common loss of money is when people do not properly secure their wallet. There are many ways to secure wallets, and the most popular of all methods is bitcoin mixing, this is a way that mixes your transactions, replenishment, and everything, and most importantly, this is visible only to scammers and everything is fine for you. And you can find such help bitcoin tumbler. He deals with this method of protecting your account from fraudsters. As I already said that the biggest losses of money were precisely on bitcoins, and so that you have no losses, I wrote to you about this site.


----------



## ku4eto

ameliadavies4y1 said:


> do you think it really helps in a situation like this?


What...?? I dont even know who you are, this is your first post, and you ask me some weird question.


----------



## maltamonk

Can anyone help me understand (layman's terms) PoS (proof of stake)? Proof of stake - Wikipedia is not helping. To me, it seems as if those with large stakes are cornering the crypto.


----------



## Juicin

maltamonk said:


> Can anyone help me understand (layman's terms) PoS (proof of stake)? Proof of stake - Wikipedia is not helping. To me, it seems as if those with large stakes are cornering the crypto.


It's an alternative system to mining where those with the most coins held get teh most control as opposed to those with the most computational/miner power.

Generally seen as better for investors. Also allows you to cut coin payouts and inflation because running PoS nodes costs less money than proof of work blocks with conventional mining.

Downside is the block chain is less secure and there is more centralized control.


----------



## maltamonk

Juicin said:


> It's an alternative system to mining where those with the most coins held get teh most control as opposed to those with the most computational/miner power.
> 
> Generally seen as better for investors. Also allows you to cut coin payouts and inflation because running PoS nodes costs less money than proof of work blocks with conventional mining.
> 
> Downside is the block chain is less secure and there is more centralized control.


So it's the haves pushing out the have nots?


----------



## Juicin

maltamonk said:


> So it's the haves pushing out the have nots?


It's more about pushing out miners, giving the people who originally made teh coin more control

The miners are "haves" in this equation. Just a different faction.

Who those miners and stake holders are varies coin by coin.

Bitcoin miners are the most powerful group in crypto, at least they are when they are willing to act in unison.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Juicin said:


> It's an alternative system to mining where those with the most coins held get teh most control as opposed to those with the most computational/miner power.
> 
> Generally seen as better for investors. Also allows you to cut coin payouts and inflation because running PoS nodes costs less money than proof of work blocks with conventional mining.
> 
> Downside is the block chain is less secure and there is more centralized control.


I heard it works more like this:

If you own 28 or more etherium, you can process transactions using computational power. Your etherium is “staked” your which means it’s loaned out while you complete the transactions. The person requesting the transaction doesn’t pay a fee to a miner like they currently do. Rather, a small amount of their etherium is destroyed in order to reduce the overall supply. If you stake etherium, you are rewarded with interest like you would if you put money in the bank. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Juicin

0451 said:


> I heard it works more like this:
> 
> If you own 28 or more etherium, you can process transactions using computational power. Your etherium is “staked” your which means it’s loaned out while you complete the transactions. The person requesting the transaction doesn’t pay a fee to a miner like they currently do. Rather, a small amount of their etherium is destroyed in order to reduce the overall supply. If you stake etherium, you are rewarded with interest like you would if you put money in the bank. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.


That's how eth plans to make* it work, but it could do it any number of other ways and still be PoS as long as it involved staking and removing mining. 

And it's unclear how easily the miners can fight back on this. Like in bitcoin the miners control everything. Without enough miner support you can't really have a successful fork. 

I know that vitalik has some options but Eth is quite frankly a much more complicated coin than most. What you're describing is the proposed plan. As to their ability to implement it without miner consent....I don't know. He's been talking about PoS a long time.


----------



## maltamonk

Juicin said:


> It's more about pushing out miners, giving the people who originally made teh coin more control
> 
> The miners are "haves" in this equation. Just a different faction.
> 
> Who those miners and stake holders are varies coin by coin.
> 
> Bitcoin miners are the most powerful group in crypto, at least they are when they are willing to act in unison.


Are the miners not the ones creating coins? Or do you mean Vitalik?


----------



## Juicin

maltamonk said:


> Are the miners not the ones creating coins? Or do you mean Vitalik?


The way PoW* coins work is you make the code, mine YOURSELF at very easy rates first, build up a huge bank, then release the code. So they are the true "makers". The rest of the miners are by comparison very late comers. 

So Vitalik and his crew stocked up a metric **** ton of ETH before the public miners ever saw the code.

I don't recall being aware of ETH's release history but I'm 100% sure that's how it went down, because that's how these things work even if they released it no one would care until they had mined many blocks. In the beginning you could have mined by 2021 standards insane amounts of ETH with just one crappy GPU


----------



## maltamonk

Juicin said:


> The way coins work is you make the code, mine YOURSELF at very easy rates first, build up a huge bank, then release the code
> 
> So Vitalik and his crew stocked up a metric **** on of ETH before the public miners ever saw the code.
> 
> I don't recall being aware of ETH's release history but I'm 100% sure that's how it went down. In the beginning you could have mined by 2021 standards insane amounts of ETH with just one crappy GPU


So if I have this straight.......Vitalik created the crypto, stockpiled masses, released Eth to the public where his stockpile increased in value, started losing control to other players (miners), and is now restructuring Eth to regain control using his stockpile?

If that is correct...wow that's shady af.


----------



## Juicin

maltamonk said:


> So if I have this straight.......Vitalik created the crypto, stockpiled masses, released Eth to the public where his stockpile increased in value, started losing control to other players (miners), and is now restructuring Eth to regain control using his stockpile?
> 
> If that is correct...wow that's shady af.


Well that's how all the PoW coins work. So he's not uniquely shady or anything for doing that. 

i'm sure you've heard of ICO's, the early blocks on a PoW chain are sort of like a mining ICO that are often not available to the public. Or if they are it's obscure. 

Satoshi Nakamoto whoever he/they are has a similar stockpile. Even if you release the code if you're the biggest believer in it....Probably going to have an easy time mining most of the coins in the early days. 

He's always had more control than bitcoin holders it's built into the coin. How much exactly is unclear I used to spend time trying to figure out all the limits of Vitalik's power but it's not well reported and the technical know how required to read it all myself from primary sources is over my head. He's been warning miners for years so at this point they can't really claim he ****ed them. They should have gotten out of the exclusive ETH mining game long ago. Just requires GPUs so they can just mine other coins anyway

Pretty sure he has more than just a large amount of coins that gives him some control


----------



## Hueristic

Juicin said:


> Satoshi Nakamoto whoever he/they are has a similar stockpile. Even if you release the code if you're the biggest believer in it....Probably going to have an easy time mining most of the coins in the early days.


Difference is vitalik created his pre mined scam out of thin air while satoshi mined his coins which he never used.


----------



## Juicin

Hueristic said:


> Difference is vitalik created his pre mined scam out of thin air while satoshi mined his coins which he never used.


Well that may be true like i said I don't remember the details of the ETH release

But pretty much all PoW coins have early adopters with huge stockpiles...And of course the creators are among them. I didn't want to make it seem like this wasn't a common situation. 

Maybe satoshi is dead who knows. So many possibilities on his motivations and position. Privacy, gains, benevolence his motivation(s) are so unclear


----------



## Hueristic

Juicin said:


> Well that may be true like i said I don't remember the details of the ETH release
> 
> But pretty much all PoW coins have early adopters with huge stockpiles...And of course the creators are among them. I didn't want to make it seem like this wasn't a common situation.
> 
> Maybe satoshi is dead who knows. So many possibilities on his motivations and position. Privacy, gains, benevolence his motivation(s) are so unclear



I was in the original Eth launch thread and followed it from inception on Bitcointalk.


----------



## Juicin

52 billion global volume today according to cryptowatch....that's double the usual


----------



## spyshagg

0451 said:


> I heard it works more like this:
> 
> If you own 28 or more etherium, you can process transactions using computational power. Your etherium is “staked” your which means it’s loaned out while you complete the transactions. The person requesting the transaction doesn’t pay a fee to a miner like they currently do. Rather, a small amount of their etherium is destroyed in order to reduce the overall supply. If you stake etherium, you are rewarded with interest like you would if you put money in the bank. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.


you need 32 Eth to stake your own node. The Eth is never loaned. Its always yours unless you try to cheat the network, that is how the Ethereum network achieves security. Its your money at risk. 

The 2 years period lockdown is a temporary measure to guarantee only genuine and valid actors enter the validation process. 

Its a necessary step from mining if the network ever hopes to expand in the environment we live in.


----------



## noah77

I am a starting cryptocurrency enthusiast and I want to start investing in some coins. For a small starting sum, would you recommend investing in popular currencies or start with some altcoins? And which cryptocurrencies would you recommend investing in? A good friend recommended using crypto signals for the beginning, he himself uses this channel on telegram The Best Crypto Signals Channels on Telegram check them out now!, and makes some good money off it, do you guys recommend doing this too? Or should I learn the market by myself and not rush it? I thought about investing in long term, so I won't have to follow the graphs every day.


----------



## Hueristic

noah77 said:


> I am a starting cryptocurrency enthusiast and I want to start investing in some coins. For a small starting sum, would you recommend investing in popular currencies or start with some altcoins? And which cryptocurrencies would you recommend investing in?


FOMOing into ****coins is the fastest way to get rekt!

find something you will hold for a year with a solid core team and ignore the pump and dumps.

Monero is my hold but go out and DYOR and find yours.


BTW just dumped a few rx-580's on fleabay for insane markup.


----------



## ku4eto

Hueristic said:


> FOMOing into ****coins is the fastest way to get rekt!
> 
> find something you will hold for a year with a solid core team and ignore the pump and dumps.
> 
> Monero is my hold but go out and DYOR and find yours.
> 
> 
> BTW just dumped a few rx-580's on fleabay for insane markup.


XMR specifically is performing terrible.

Last bull run in 2017/2018, it was 3 times the current BTC price. Now its below 0.008.
I would also suggest, to invest ONLY money, that you are not needing - you can lose them and still not affect you.


----------



## Hueristic

ku4eto said:


> XMR specifically is performing terrible.
> 
> Last bull run in 2017/2018, it was 3 times the current BTC price. Now its below 0.008.
> I would also suggest, to invest ONLY money, that you are not needing - you can lose them and still not affect you.



What does that have to do with the price of rice in china?

I did not tell him to invest in Monero, I stated that was my hold and to find his through research.

I hold Monero for altruistic reasons, the same ones that had me folding for years.


----------



## Dagamus NM

noah77 said:


> I am a starting cryptocurrency enthusiast and I want to start investing in some coins. For a small starting sum, would you recommend investing in popular currencies or start with some altcoins? And which cryptocurrencies would you recommend investing in?


I would start with a trivial sum of money, $100, $500, $1,000 it is relative to what is trivial to you. Get a kraken account and split whatever that amount is among 4 coins when there is a dip. Look at cryptocompare's site and when you see a red day where everything is down 10-20% that is a good time to buy in. Then sell 90% of whatever coins you buy at 125% what you paid for them. Lather rinse repeat with various coins and before long you will have a decent collection.

Or simply invest a little at a time and hold as Heuristic said. The taxes are lower if you hold over a year before selling.


----------



## Barefooter

noah77 said:


> I am a starting cryptocurrency enthusiast and I want to start investing in some coins. For a small starting sum, would you recommend investing in popular currencies or start with some altcoins? And which cryptocurrencies would you recommend investing in? A good friend recommended using crypto signals for the beginning, he himself uses this channel on telegram The Best Crypto Signals Channels on Telegram check them out now!, and makes some good money off it, do you guys recommend doing this too? Or should I learn the market by myself and not rush it? I thought about investing in long term, so I won't have to follow the graphs every day.


Buy and hold is what I do. I buy every month and dollar cost average in.

Stick with the coins in the top 20 of market capitalization.


----------



## Sin100

Best way for me was to mine currency, as much as you can, hold, see what becomes successful (or semi-successful) a few years down the line, sell some of the stake for BTC and diversify. That way you have put no money in yourself.

That's a long game though and requires patience but has earned me tens of thousands of pounds doing it and I've never actually bought any crypto with a fiat currency.

I don't think anyone on here should personally be giving out financial advice. Just research yourself and see if you want to mine or buy, or a combination of the two.

I appreciate I'm a little old school now as a lot of currencies /projects these days can not be mined.


----------



## Dagamus NM

martiniscor said:


> I want to start buying and selling cryptocurrency. Where do you advise me to start?


The bitcoin talk forum is a good place to learn about different coins. Or just go with top 50 coins. Setting up Binance and Kraken accounts would be the place to start.

Further up this page there is a lot of talk about pre-mine POW coins. It is pretty shady. That is what attracted me to RVN initially was a chance to get in on the ground floor same as everybody else. Yes they were easier to mine back then. I grabbed 83K of them back then. Decent project.


----------



## Godfried Bolton

martiniscor said:


> I want to start buying and selling cryptocurrency. Where do you suggest I start? I don't consider myself a broker yet, but I already have grand ambitions and first achievements so far at the local level. I hope this is just the beginning. I will be glad to receive any advice and suggestions, especially joint work. We are now 16 people, and cryptocurrency is now money, work, and dreams. We started working closely with the bitcoin mixer, which will allow us to rise very much and increase our modest capital. Thank you all in advance.


If I am not mistaken not long ago a quite famous mixer called Blender got scammed. Anyway it is not safe to use such tools. Better get some crypto wallet with CoinJoin function. They say that Wassabi wallet is a good choice. But it has a Windows-only version.


Dagamus NM said:


> The bitcoin talk forum is a good place to learn about different coins. Or just go with top 50 coins. Go here and buy BTC to start with..
> 
> Further up this page there is a lot of talk about pre-mine POW coins. It is pretty shady. That is what attracted me to RVN initially was a chance to get in on the ground floor same as everybody else. Yes they were easier to mine back then. I grabbed 83K of them back then. Decent project.


I am following CrpytoWhale on Twitter and recently he started signalling that Binance had had some troubles with regulators all over the world. So be careful staking yoour money on this exchange.

Are you still into RVN? I'm also considering this project


----------



## Dagamus NM

Godfried Bolton said:


> If I am not mistaken not long ago a quite famous mixer called Blender got scammed. Anyway it is not safe to use such tools. Better get some crypto wallet with CoinJoin function. They say that Wassabi wallet is a good choice. But it has a Windows-only version.
> 
> I am following CrpytoWhale on Twitter and recently he started signalling that Binance had had some troubles with regulators all over the world. So be careful staking yoour money on this exchange.
> 
> Are you still into RVN? I'm also considering this project


Still into RVN. Not mining anything at the moment due to peak energy costs and heat. But here in a few months I will use my miners to heat my house again. Seeing how high it went without the hype train behind it was nice. Still waiting for it to get listed on kraken. Not in a huge rush.

I do not care much for binance. I bought and sold some RVN during the rush earlier this year though. Just trading back and forth I turned 10K RVN into 20K. So now I have over 80K of them total. Want to get over 100K this year but who knows if that will happen.


----------

